# "State of The Shop Address" - Post Yours



## chrisstef

CONTINUATION OF THIS THREAD CAN BE FOUND HERE!


----------



## ShaneA

My shop goes through a few stages during a project too. Typically from crazy, cluttered, and dusty. To crazier, more cramped, and then to where the hell did my square go?


----------



## chrisstef

Im in the current state of shop slop. I thought i was done with finish until the doors got side by side with the other pair … Not dark enough … Awesome.

Planed them all the way back and refinished.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That split top roubo is too thin…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes, I long for the days of a dedicated finish room etc. May never happen in this life. Ahhh a guy can dream can't he?


----------



## BentheViking

I'll try to post some tomorrow…after i get rid of the snow that is


----------



## waho6o9

Good job Stef!


----------



## 489tad

l









"Wicked Mess" New show on the Discovery Channel.


----------



## Bonka

You guys are neat freaks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My bench looks like this right now.










The rest of the shop pretty much like this (needs to be cleaned!):


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

As requested a pic right, now not staged. Current projects in various stages of completion 14. Mostly small stuff I am winding down as I get ready for warmer weather when I have concrete walkways and stone walls to build.


----------



## donwilwol

hmmmm, I'm saving this for the next time my wife tells me my shop is a mess.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I call this the "I wonder what i can embarrass myself trying to build next" state:


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, Tony rocking the weights. Physical fitness IS very important. Saw a little, then a few curls, plane some, then some squats. You could do a Richard Simmons/Tommy Mac type DVD.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

*ShaneA* = Funny! In my shop the only physical fitness that gets done is lifting a glass of a nice mixed drink at the end of the day, joined with a good cigar. (laughing)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha. Straight to the Richard Simmons tip with me, huh Shane? Damn man.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - lol. But its got a tool well.

Dan - yup, wicked mess, seems to sum it up in a very new england kinda way. Does the bakers rack double as an outfeed table? "just slide it by that roll of TP"

Woodbutcher - youve earned the cleanest shop of the night by far! 14 projects in progress …. wow.

AR - i cant say anythign better than Shane. Tossing out Richy Simmons and TMac together … eww … boston accent and spandex, i think i threw up a little. It would be a toss up for best hair though.

Its also funny to spot random things in other peoples shops.
AR's workout bench
Dan's roll of TP
Smitty's pillows on his saw bench (dog house bro?)


----------



## mochoa

Here is where I'm at right now. Just put in some 8' tube lights so at least it doesnt look like a cave in the pics anymore.

This is just after completing my small Tote project. Need to clean up and get ready for the next adventure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Friggin' awesome bench.


----------



## chrisstef

Chub worthy bench for sure Maur.

I think it hilarious how things like making a small tote can create such a bomb in ones shop. Is that a machete on your bench Maur??? Expecting Sasquatch to come busting through the door?


----------



## mochoa

Ha ha, I'm glad the bench distracts everyone from the disorder around it. Thanks fellas.

On second thought there are some parts for a couple of kids chairs I want to make. Thus the machete which serves as a hewing axe/drawknife. Lol. I gave up on that though, its not easy, waiting on a drawknife from Don Yoda!

So upon further review, I've started working on a new project before cleaning up from the last project. I need to fix that.


----------



## donwilwol

drawknife should be there today or tomorrow if usps hasn't lost it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane here is the current 8 week cycle so that you can play along at home:


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Don! No rush, I was busy with work and traveling so the timing will be perfect.


----------



## donwilwol

I was busy with work and traveling ha, you're preaching to the choir.

It was mailed Saturday.


----------



## mochoa

Don if you werent traveling yesterday thank God. There was a hail storm in Atlanta. A record 50 planes diverted. The previous record was 30. Planes sitting on the ground were damaged. My flight from Richmond got diverted to SC, we had to sit there for a few hours before heading back to ATL. I left Richmond at 4:40 and got home about 11pm. Thanks God I had a direct flight. I feel bad for the folks connecting through Atlanta. The airport was packed with stranded people when I got in.


----------



## donwilwol

I flew through atlanta right about that time. I must have just missed it one way or the other. It was the roughest ride i've ever encountered. You are right, the airport was packed. I must have been the lucky one, I was only delayed 3-4 hours.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You guys crack me up. I wish we all lived in the same town. Anyhow, here's Red's shop knee-deep in a furniture build. If you've got a cold on in your hand and can hear Jimmy Cliff in the background, then your really getting the vibe.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

You guys missed out on the golf ball sized hail we had not to mention the wind, heavy rain, and of course the media proclaiming the end of the world.
(Laughing)


----------



## chrisstef

Red - friggin nice shop man! Looks like youve got tons of space and a fluid layout. Stef likey. How long is your bench? Looks like about 1/4 mile, maybe its just the picture angle.


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, I'm jealous of your shops! Perhaps I'll post pictures of mine so that it'd make others feel better.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Stef. It's my haven. Been 6 six years and as many tax returns in the making. The bench is an 8 footer. Shop always feels pretty cluttered for to me, but I can't gripe. It's gonna get an overhaul this summer after I build a shed. 
Believe it or not, I can still get her minivan in(snowdays) when i roll the jointer away and put up the sawhorses. Everybody's happy;-)


----------



## mochoa

*Don,* I got the drawknife. Thanks! Way to go setting expectations very low. It's much nicer than I thought. I'll post some pics once I have it cleaned up.

*Red* thats a nice shop man. Got some serious machines there to match the serious bench too!


----------



## whitebeast88

my shop currently looks like it rolled down a hill and landed upright.
i can't find crap,lost 2 pair of safety glasses sunday today lost some bolts.
fortunately i startes sunday redesigning my shop if i can get the time between some builds i have!!!

i swear everytime i finish a project that i'm gonna clean up before and after each project.hasn't happened yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Show it off whitebeast. I love seeing a shop at work. Hell, maybe we can play a lil wheres waldo and spot those lost glasses.


----------



## carguy460

Really, Stef? Must you require shop pics NOW? Mine is a damn mess, what with basement remodel going on and all…but, since you asked:










Chaos I tell you!

In the corner of the chaos I keep a special stash:










Any of that wood look familiar? That's the gifted wood Stef and Bhog sent me, still waiting to be made into kick ass mallets…all I need is time and a clean shop…


----------



## ShaneA

LOL…Jason says special stash in the corner, and I am naturally hardwired to look for a baggie of the mean green. Those 7yrs of college were the best! : )


----------



## chrisstef

Love it jason. Total shop bomb!! Totally in its natural state. I know that nothin really gets put away in my shop until the finish comes out. I bet you got plenty of ideas for your mallet by now. Drywall sanding can be pretty monotonous. 

Shane - check the inside of that "oak board" on the bottom. Someone might have hollowed it out in claim of it being a mallet head.


----------



## carguy460

LOL Shane! These days my stashes consist of gifted wood, craft beer, and old rock records…and your 7 years of college makes me laugh, I'm on year 11 and barely a Sophomore! The first two years were quite fun though…

Forgot to add the glamor shot of my "state of the shop" right now…










I love that saw…


----------



## carguy460

And now stef has me looking for secret compartments in my gifted mallet wood…


----------



## CL810

Red - that is one nice shop! +1 to all the above.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks, CL810. I really didn't stage it. I'm pretty good at cleaning as I work. I just tote that mobile dust collector around.

Carguy, That same LN catalog is sitting on the bench by my stereo. Wonder how many LJs have been drooling on em?


----------



## carguy460

LN sent me 2 for some reason, so I keep one in the house and one in the shop…

I circled some things on the inside one, just in case the wife needs gift ideas…hasn't worked so far…


----------



## chrisstef

I dont have a LN catalog …. 

I havent stopped drooling on the Veritas one yet.










^ Randomness from an old demo job we did … this one was saved.


----------



## carguy460

You need an LN catalog…I may have to send you one of my spares.

The cover on the LV one is freaking awesome. I've contemplated framing that bad boy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

BRK - Great shop and spectacular bench!

Stef is that a clergy throne of some nature? It sure is pretty.


----------



## chrisstef

i bet i can sign up for one at their site. Birthday and my 1st fathers day comin up too …. hmm … stefs got ideas.

Tony - i dunno if it was clergy but i think it was like an odd fellows hall or somethin a long time ago, then the building was abandoned, and that throne was left. I couldnt throw it away so the super on the job site took it home …. ill have to ask him what he ended up doing with it.

EDIT - I just emailed the guy who took it and hes kept it through 3 moves and its still in his basement. Going on 5 years. Awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Work that moneymaker Stef!


----------



## Elizabeth

This is my shop this morning - I just got my new bandsaw yesterday and have not yet got rid of the packaging, so the pathways are somewhat clogged…


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh hell yea Elizabeth. A glorious day when a new tool arrives in the shop. Youve got an awesome workspace to boot! Take it for a spin yet??

I just hauled in some 6"x6" timbers for a bench build. These bad boys are gonna clog things up for quite some time.


----------



## Elizabeth

Not yet Chris - my woodslicer blades should arrive on Monday, I'm skipping the stock blade entirely. Plus I haven't got the table fully secured yet; those bolts are a b*gger to get to with my nonratcheting wrench…


----------



## chrisstef

So youre saying we'll see a bookmatch monday update? I hope so. Good luck on the wrenchin.


----------



## donwilwol

LN catalog is different. Its more focused. Looking through it I find a need to choke back tears of joy.


----------



## chrisstef

Catalog request completed. Thanks for the reminder Don.


----------



## CL810

Dang *Stef* you've got some awesomeness going on there! Looks like enough wood for two benches! What kind of wood is it?

Is there a blog in your future?


----------



## chrisstef

Its a pile of 6"x6"x9' reclaimed doug fir beams that came from a demo job were are wrapping up. 120' of complete roof removal where these served as columns. Some nice vertical grain on the faces too.

A blog, i dunno, ill surely be taking pictures but ive got a feeling this isnt going to be an overnight project. Ive got a kitchen sprucing up project that may hinder my progress on the bench but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## donwilwol

Its a pile of 6"x6"x9' reclaimed doug fir beams that came from a demo job

There are days when the computer industry just sucks!!


----------



## chrisstef

James - looks like you need to reorganize to a second shop. You got an awful lot goin on there brother! Full on maple kitchen there?


----------



## donwilwol

James, looks like its time for those baby's to head to the new home.


----------



## donwilwol

shop improvement


----------



## renners

Nice work James!


----------



## chrisstef

I like your style (as usual) Don. My DP table always has a ton of crap on top of it. With such a creation i could store all my crap underneath! Id still be willing to bet id have at least 2 handsaws and some sort of finishing product on top though. I hate convienant horizontal surfaces.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's a photo of my shop as of about 10 minutes ago. I'm trying to make the most out of a one-car garage:


----------



## donwilwol

I hate convienant horizontal surfaces.

Which is why tool chest never work for me. I tried moving it to another location and its still filled up.


----------



## chrisstef

Brandon, i like the garage shop man. How do you find working with roll around machinery? Im leaning towards that angle myself with a dedicated roll around outfeed table, maybe something like a hydraulic lift table to accomadate all the different height machines. Actually i just thought of that right now, the hydraulic outfeed mobile table.


----------



## BrandonW

Stef, it works okay, but I'm a bit cramped. I have to move wood if I need to get to the miter saw or planer, but for the most part I can just move the tool to an open space to work on it. Most of the time I can work on the tools where they are, unless it's a bigger project. The wheels are nice when I want to clean out the shop--I just roll everything with wheels out to the driveway and I can sweep everywhere.


----------



## chrisstef

You know how it goes Brandon, wed all be cramped in 1000 square feet if we had it. More room, more stuff.


----------



## CL810

I have had a craftsman workbench for probably 30 years and I no longer needed it as a workbench so I converted it to a sharpening station.

I purchased a 4" X 36" piece of granite and built up the table top with 1.25" of plywood. Sank some threaded nuts to mount the grinder and tool rest. Heavy coat of poly for duability and water resistance.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice CL810, that's pretty sweet. It's great to have a dedicated sharpening station with drawers and everything. That piece of black granite is awesome.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Working on a dedicated restoration station my self. I like the inset granite idea.


----------



## chrisstef

A station like that might make sharpening a little easier of a pill to swallow. Kind of like changing blades on my bandsaw, its something i wait until the last minute to do.


----------



## donwilwol

its a *LOT* cleaner than my sharpening station!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Breakdown. Go ahead and give it to me ….


----------



## mochoa

Nice!


----------



## CL810

That is going to be a phenomenal bench. How thick is it going to be. I can't imagine a 6" inch thick bench.

Is it as flat and straight as it looks in the pic?


----------



## CL810

*Don *- it's brand new! In a week or two it will look "broken in" I assure you.


----------



## mochoa

Really cool sharpening station CL. I like that idea of the inset granite. That looks like the granite backsplash pieces I use.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, the shop looks cozy and well organized.

You can get rid of that jointer and you'll have a lot more room.

I love all these shop pics. Great thread you started here Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

CL810 - the timbers sit at 5.5" and fairly close to straight and flat. Id venture to guess that ill lose around 1/2" squaring them up., give or take. Its gonna be beastly. Got em all cut to rough length. Step 1 of 128 complete.


----------



## Manitario

My shop is embarrassingly clean right now; I had my father and step mother visit and cleaned the shop before they came out;


----------



## mochoa

Haha , I do that to. If I'm having a get-together and I think I'm going to be doing a shop tour I clean it up the shop.

Dreamy shop you got there Rob!


----------



## Manitario

Thanks Mauricio! I was out in the shop late on the night before my dad arrived vacuuming up the piles of sawdust and putting away all the tools that I usually just leave laying around because I get too lazy to put them back…


----------



## chrisstef

I second the"dreamy" call on your shop too Rob …. I think hes got a shop log just like you do Mauricio. Right between the powermatic and the grizzly. I can totally understand having a shop log too, its gets lonely when you dont have anyone to bounce ideas off in the shop.

Hey shop log, dovetails or finger joints? Pins or tails?


----------



## Manitario

lol, shop log. I never thought of it like that; I started making it into a footstool and got stalled somewhere along the way. Now it just sits there, and sometimes I use it as a small stool. Haven't started talking to it…yet…


----------



## mochoa

Got to have a shop log. Serves as a chopping block, stool, shop companion… So many benefits…


----------



## OnlyJustME

It'll take a beating and still just sit there like a log.


----------



## mochoa

Shop Log.


----------



## chrisstef

Friggin love me some shop logs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^It does not get any truer than that. Shop logs is where it is at.


----------



## chrisstef

Homage to said log:


----------



## CL810

Shop Logs….that's how we roll.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's great for a snack … it fits on your back….


----------



## Hammerthumb

These are the last pics I took in the shop. Its pretty much the same except the maple sitting on the bench has now been resawed and dovetailed into the drawer faces of the tool chest on the bench. Also not shown is a new planer I now have. You all have some nice looking shops. *Rob* - what size is the powermatic planer?
*Mauricio* - where do I get one of those shop logs? Need one tall enought so I can sit and chop dovetails without standing. My back is killing me.


----------



## mochoa

Very nice and well equiped shop you got there CL.

I got my log from the woods behind my house. Someone cut up a pine tree a while back, there were more but they are probably rotted out by now. :-(


----------



## mochoa

LOL, great LOG video Stef. You couldn't have gotten a more appropriate vide than that!


----------



## Hammerthumb

No woods behind the house here in Las Vegas. Guess I'll have to make my own log.


----------



## OnlyJustME

just glue a bunch of 2xs back together and round it with a spoke shave. Easy as pie hammer


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thakns for the tip *OnlyJustMe*. I'll give it a whack!


----------



## Manitario

"It's log, it's log, it's big it's heavy it's wood…." 
Hammerthumb: it's a 20" planer


----------



## BentheViking

every week i keep meaning to snap some pics and then forget…maybe next week


----------



## chrisstef

Just set the camera on your shop log Ben. It'll hold it for ya. Good shop log.

I really dig the outfeed roller table jammy you got there Paul. Nice space goin on there.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ron - just got my 20" hooked up. Have not had time to run anything thru it yet. Thanks for the compliment on the space Chrisstef. The roller out feed can be a pia at times but is a space saver. Need to re-arrange the shop though. I'm thinking of moving the bench off the side of the TS towards the back of the shop parallel with the TS.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

My shop has 8 active projects going right now. One is near completion and just waiting for knobs from Menards or somewhere like that. The Murphy bed is still in the design stage and I hit a few snags bending pipe. One is waiting for router bits from MCLS. The others are in need of a definite plan but are in the active planning stage.

I get too may drop ins that are quick but put the other on hold for that time it takes to do them. I have to learn to say NO once in while!!

My shop never gets completely clean unless I leave for the winter. I'm back now and it is full or parts everywhere.
................Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Moving an outlet from just under a cabinet to above it, for radio and 8-track. Also extending the circuit to a new outlet near the floor. A good evening of progress!


----------



## ShaneA

8 track?? You are rocking old school Smitty.


----------



## BrandonW

I guess the vintage music technology goes hand and hand with the vintage tools. That's Smitty for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I must play Breakfast in America, gents…


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like you're loaded down Jim, we need to see the madness in which you work, in all its sloppy and messy glory.

Smitty - seriously an 8 track. Ive got new found respect for you. I thought i was living in the dark ages with a receiver without an aux jack lol. Also seen in Smitty's shop …


----------



## 489tad

Chris do you wrap the wires in foil to get fuzzy HBO?


----------



## chrisstef

Typically i don my tinfoil hat for the best signal but sometimes i get crossed signals ….


----------



## ShaneA

Ohh the horror of having only 42 channels, and even worse…being old enough to have had that model cable box.


----------



## mochoa

Ok I'm either not old enough to have had hat cable box or we just didnt have cable back then.


----------



## chrisstef

I remember using a cable box like that sitting on the plastic covered couch at my grandparents as a kid trying to read through the TV guide to find me some Scooby Doo on the old console TV. Sick days at gram's eating Lorna Doone's and Chickarina soup washing it down with some ginger ale with the bubbles stirred out.


----------



## donwilwol

I remember my parents finally buying our first TV so we could watch men walk on the moon. But then, did they really or was it a Hollywood stunt?


----------



## chrisstef

Depends Don … were you wearing a tin foil hat or not?


----------



## donwilwol

I don't think I was, and that explains my resent memory loose. I think aliens are sucking out all my intelligence. As I get older, it becomes more and more apparent.


----------



## chrisstef

I just added this set of shelves (the reddish one) to the shop. Not sure if it fits in but what the hell, it beats it collecting dust in a corner. 









This was the first piece i ever really built. In the driveway of my in laws house as we were living in the basement stashing money to buy our first house.


----------



## CL810

I think I'm going to have to stop and clean up more often during a project. Started this week, about 3 or 4 hours a day. I want to say it looks worse in the pic then it does but…


----------



## Willeh

I'll have to get out and take a pic. but with the wood pile i just bought for my roubo build, 90% of the floor space in my shop is covered in boards, I have to haul out a workmate and table saw onto the driveway to get any work done!


----------



## chrisstef

Nah cleaning would just ruin the fun . I look forward to a clean right before the funish goes on. All the tools away and dust cleared. Let the show begin.

Whats goin down with the piece on the bench buddy? Looks like an awful lotta tails. Tool box?


----------



## CL810

Yep. been thinking about one for almost a year. Seeing the Dutch tool chest in Highland's video and Brandon's blog were the kick in the butt I needed.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like some serious DT action on that chest. Going to be a looker.


----------



## CL810

Stef - is it possible to re-categorize a thread? I think this thread would get more attention if the topic was displayed instead of "Off Topic Content….."


----------



## BrandonW

CL810, you really 1-up'd me with those dovetails! Great looking start to that tool chest.


----------



## CL810

Nah, I don't think so Brandon. Pic is deceiving. I have another project in the near future and I wanted more practice with DTs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## chrisstef

Cl810 - suggest considered and wish granted. I recategorized it into a focus on the workspace heading. Sup with the baking soda next to the drill press? Or is that washing soda for your electrolysis getup?

Smitty - is that a stair saw i see hanging from the cabinet in the background. Your plethora of vintage goodies never seems to amaze me. Digging through your shop would be a trip.

Town wide tag sale in my little town coming up in a few weeks. Last year there was 80-ish participants. Ill let all the masses hit main st, while i prowl the backwoods and barns for the real good stuff. Ill let mama stroll main street searching for the kids stuff and household goods. Im goin for rusty tools. I learned my lesson last year and will not be outdone. Stef's on the prowl and itching for goodies.


----------



## mochoa

Hey Stef, did you make those cabinets yourself? I just bought some plywood to make a couple in my shop.

Great looking action shots there CL. Nice bench!


----------



## CL810

Stef - I'm going to try out the HF soda blaster. Hope you hit a Dan worthy mother lode! Would that be called a Mother Dan Lode?


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know Maur, those cabinets were there when i bought the house. They used to be 3 wide but i chopped em down and relocated them to fit into that space. Theyre nothing but some 1×6 and some 1/2" plywood with a peg board backing. Not pretty but they work.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## mochoa

They look great all full of tools! I really like the clean look of having everything behind doors. That's my ultimate goal in my shop.

I'm going to bust out some easy simple cabinets, with flat plywood doors. I think it's better for the shop since there is no face frame to collect dust.


----------



## chrisstef

They do just that brother, hold tools and not collect dust, at least not on the face lol. I really need to get the 3rd cabinet hung, ive still got too many tools laying around and tucked into corners. Maybe after the bench is built lol.

CL810 - gotcha on the soda blaster. I thought maybe you were soaking up some stink with it  Works in the fridge. I too hope to come across some goodies. I doubt ill find, or afford, a Dan mother lode but im always on the look out. I like to pull up the aerial maps and find the sales that look to be old farms or have a bunch of out buildings. They seem to hold the treasures in my area.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, she's doubling as a finish room today. Trying a woodcraft hvlp today. Works alright.










Maur. I'm big on shop cabinet doors that slide on tracks side to side (like the birch ones with my planes in the pic) I don't like them to swing out and get in my way. Everyone's got the their little preferences.


----------



## chrisstef

Id go along with Red's suggestion. With the cabinet doors open in my shop my miter saw will hit them when not locked down. Ive also cracked the top of my skull into the after standing back up. Maybe its time to wear my hard hat in the shop.

Dang, Red …. you're gettin close to a production shop in there brother.


----------



## jordanp

Don't feel bad Brandon mine looks like a Laundry room where someone has placed a few tools and then someone threw a grenade in.


----------



## chrisstef

I say show it off Jordan! Thats what this thread is all about, the shop bomb. Tools scattered, shavings and dust everywhere, random drops of dried blood and spilled cans of finish. All to be loved and appreciated.


----------



## BrandonW

Let's see it, Jordan.


----------



## donwilwol

*Jordan, Jordan, Jordan, Jordan, Jordan, *


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh looks like home Smitty. Love all that new natural light youve got pouring in now.

Did me a lil stropping last night along with my buddy lightnin hopkins.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, thanks. Still working on adjusts to picture taking - so much light that it interferes with my images. I did some sharpening too yesterday. Worked on the jackplane's iron that was chipped on a brass dog a couple / three weeks ago.



















Don't ask my why I took pictures, but since I did…


----------



## BrandonW

I can't leave piles of sawdust/shavings around because I have cats. :-(


----------



## chrisstef

Ill loan ya a fat yellow lab and send ya a mixed box of shavings if it'll make ya feel better Brandon . Youre probably better off, tracking shavings upstairs never seems to impress the wife even if they are see through.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shavings are always on the floor. Even when I sweep the place up I don't get them all. And it's okay.


----------



## roman

bak to work is a constant


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Three years of change…


----------



## mochoa

lol, you've accumulated a lot more tools there Smitty!


----------



## 33706

Great topic, chrissteph!

My drywall looked like swiss cheese, because of all the holes drilled into them, from wall standards and brackets. So I took everything down, spackled all the holes…and repainted! Using genuine "Ooops" brand paint, $8/gallon! Yeah, mistints. Here Goes:









































































Hope you like my shop!! It tends to morph like everyone else's .
The goal is to have my most-used tools at arm's reach, all other tools within a few steps, and EVERY wooden surface, shelves, cabinets and even fixtures painted! No bare wood, even on jigs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, I think I have a saw problem.


----------



## muleskinner

Smitty, you may have a saw problem, it's hard to tell, but Poopie's problem is definitely plane to see.


----------



## chrisstef

well damn PK, youve got it goin on in there man. Stuffed to the gills. Id have to play eney meney miney mo on which handplane to use! A dizzying array.

Smitty - i love to see the shop evolution. Ill have to do that with mine once the new bench is incorporated.


----------



## donwilwol

as of today


----------



## chrisstef

I can remember, but whomever dubbed your anvil the iron banana has my utmost respect.

Don, i think i might get lost in your sea of awesome before i ever got around to making a project but it would be easy to find me by following the trail of drool


----------



## 33706

Ahhh, so this is the mother-lode where all those great planes come from!! Great shop, Don!


----------



## carguy460

My shop is still in basement remodel mode…finally to trim work though!



















Staining trim is not fun, FYI…but I've found a new love in coping baseboards…that is fun stuff, just wish I had a proper bench to do it on…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Looks like a proper work horse for coping to me. That's all i use when on the job. Slide the end that needs coping back towards the horse and clamp it leaving enough over hanging to allow coping.


----------



## chrisstef

Home stretch Jason! After those first few mangled copes, i agree, they can be a lot of fun. That saw horse station looks like a mighty fine home for a new bench you have alluded to buddy.

I stopped in the shop for a grand total of 15 minutes this weekend. I opted to swap my shop time for some tee time. Funny thing is, im worse at golf than i am at woodworking. Just couldnt pass up 68 degrees and sunny. Also did you know that they make Long Trail Ale in a can?


----------



## AnthonyReed

A can? Whatever for?


----------



## chrisstef

You echo my sentiments Tony but beer bottles and cart paths just dont seem to mix well so i went down that dark bath and drank the canned beverage quickly before it turned to swill.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you ruffians have ruined it for the dignified folks?


----------



## chrisstef

Twas not I who created such an abhorrent decision to supply only canned beer and diet Snapple within the beer cart i merely play the shot as it lies my good friend.


----------



## CL810

.

(Wrong place, wrong time.)


----------



## stefang

This is the worst corner of my shop taken day before yesterday and the only current photo I have. The rest of the shop is a lot better except for the top of my tablesaw.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Still one of my fav. forums. I dig seeing everyone's shop in various stages.

Kat- That's one heckuva plane collection. Your a bad influence;-)

Smitty- I really liked the "3 years later shots." Reminds me that I need to take more pics along the way.


----------



## chrisstef

Mike - i need more of that shoulders vice. Theres even a bench hiding under there! I love it.


----------



## Airframer

AW GAWD this is embarrassing! Even your messy shots have nothing on the state of my shop atm! I think today is cleaning day…

Taken 5 mins ago..


----------



## chrisstef

I think its glorious AF. Theres shop puke all over the place. Its been workin hard i can tell ya that!


----------



## Airframer

If only I could figure out why the floor seems to get all the work done lol. Off to throw on some SRV and get to straightening then some work on the workbench finally!


----------



## SCOTSMAN

A great ide actually Just what I need for my latest aquisition a blacksmiths anvil half normal size took me ages to find still weight nearly 200 pounds of good cast iron. Alistair


----------



## BentheViking

I finally remembered to do this today. It was after a clean up but it still looks messy.


----------



## chrisstef

There she is Ben. Wow you got a lotta room and some good light in there bro. I dig it.


----------



## Mosquito

Things were getting a little dicey… 









Cleaned it up a bit









Just don't look to the right…








That's next on the list…

And then there's the other wall…








The clamps are good, but I need to clean up the pieces that are for dovetail practicing, and the other "about to be used" wood, and get that in the closet with the rest of it


----------



## ShaneA

That bench and its scale are f'ing awesome!


----------



## mochoa

When you gonna finish that bench Mos? Common Shane your slacking, turn the heat up.


----------



## ShaneA

You are right Mauricio. Sad thing is, I don't even see one in my not so distant future. I have triple MDF layered bench w/laminated doug fir legs. It has a quick release vice. However, the top is beat to crap, sagging, and doesn't provide the assortment of clamping options one needs. But what I really covet is a drawer/storage system for underneath.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Once I finish cleaning up. I need to drill the hole in the back leg for the leg vise screw, and then get the garter plate made.

I had e-mailed Richard Maguire (The English Woodworker) about the pinless leg vise hardware, to see if they sell that just by itself, and what it might be to get one here. But I'm not too hopeful on that end. So I've still gotta figure out what I want to do about the parallel guide. It's the decision making that seems to take me forever


----------



## mochoa

No I mean you need to turn the heat up on Mos to stop slacking and finish the bench. You are our official bench progress hurry-up'er.

Mos, what about making a screw for the parallel guide? I'm quite happy with mine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to Shane hurrying the hurry-up-ness on Mos's bench.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got this coming weekend to myself again, and this past weekend was spent finishing up a computer project, so this one shall go to the bench  Maybe I can get it done this weekend. That would be exciting…


----------



## CL810

Stopped in at The Shop Log Store's end of year clearance sale. Just a bunch of picked over seconds - couldn't find a thing to buy.


----------



## mochoa

LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

:-D


----------



## chrisstef

Doesn't it hurt a little bit inside every time you see a pile of good lumber cut up into pieces for burning. Stupid seconds.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I still need a shop log. I'd even settle for one of those seconds.


----------



## chrisstef

Grampa's got a shop log left over after making this dining room table for grandma.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Your family is a hoot Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - because we use lawn furniture inside at the holidays? Grandma's thrifty what can I say?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No need to put on airs, they know what is up. Besides, i lose my pants all the time too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Feast your eyes folks. This is as bad as you'll see it at Red's place. My current shed build/shop remodel has my shop trashed. I'm fairly tidy by nature so this is a little painful for me. Oh well, I'll love it when I'm done.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Side-note…why is this forum "off-topic." Our shops seem very relevant to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, what a disaster!!! ;-)

That would be the 'just cleaned' shot of my shop, I think.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm i thought i had swapped it out if the coffee lounge. Ill investigate.

Seriously red you call that trashed lol. Man your house must be spotless! I like to let my shop go until i physicall cant take it any more. Then clean for 4 hours. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Airframer

Hah Red! You have no idea!... This is mine today after I spent all last weekend "Cleaning" in there…


----------



## OnlyJustME

I have too much stuff in my shop to be able to clean. That's why you'll never see it. lol


----------



## chrisstef

Choppa style. Chop. chop. Choppa style.

Little mortise work for a new workbench.


----------



## ShaneA

Legs are looking robust. Are those the reclaimed timbers?


----------



## mochoa

Beautiful scene there Stef! Great way to spend a Friday night.


----------



## chrisstef

Affirmative Shane. Big, honkin, reclaimed timbers.

Maur - it was a nice evening. Busted out a lil Beasties and rocked through track 14 of Ill Communication and most of Metallicas black album.

Did have one minor mishap though. My witherby chisel introduced itself to the concrete. No chips but will need a fresh sharpening. Good news is that i didnt try and catch it and end up with a new tatoo.


----------



## Airframer

Well I had another project bomb go off in my shop this week. This is the result of giving myself a 3 day deadline (which was met  ) to build a changing table using mostly hand tools and real joinery… not sure what possessed me to do that but I got 'er done ;-)










I also had a chisel mishap but this wasn't dropped it was just carving some through mortises when it shattered on me.


----------



## chrisstef

Good lookin scene there Eric. Crammin it in brother, i can appreciate that. Sorry to see the chisel damage. Thats gonna take some grinding and then a little more grinding. Good luck on the big day tomorrow!!


----------



## BrandonW

I'm not sure I would want to re-grind a chisel that did that to me. What brand was it? It makes a good loaner chisel now, you know your neighbor is only going to use it to pull up nails anyways.


----------



## Airframer

*Brandon* - it's a Irwin Marples brand. I might regrind it and see how it does but I'm thinking that some Narex might be in the future for me as per your suggestions ;-)


----------



## BrandonW

The 1/2" is great for big mortises and its only $16.90 from Lee Valley:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=66737&cat=1,41504


----------



## chrisstef

4 workbench soldiers standing at attention.


----------



## mochoa

Nice Stef, do you feel like things are going pretty quickly? It seems like it on my end.

It really streamlines the process when you dont have to do a lot of glue ups.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know, I do feel like things are moving along at a good pace. You nailed it about not having to do glue ups. Those take time and a lot of extra milling. What has also helped is the wood being so dry. It made boring those holes and squaring them up pretty easy. Only a few times did I have to fall back to the big red strop.

For me, this whole thing has been a learning experience in getting my ways set. Ive done some mortises in the past but now im getting more comfortable with them. Ive now got my method down. Drill holes, pare scallops, chop down half of the corner, chop other half, pare flush. Rinse and repeat.

The time spent over a few months getting all my gear tuned and sharp has also really paid off. No fumbling for tools, tuning the one I need, or making do with replacement. I gots what I need when I need it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, you have arrived, my friend. Sounds like fun, too. Keep the progress shots coming!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh. Saucy Stef.

Even that end grain looks attended to….


----------



## mochoa

I've done mortises that way and it didn't work very well for me. The tedious part is fitting the tenons to the mortise. Test fit, pare, test fit pare… it can be slow… And by the time I got the tenon to fit it was a sloppy fit.

One thing that helped was scribbling the tenon cheeks with pencil, the pencil transfers onto the spots you need to pare a little more. But llike I said, I was getting sloppy joints so don't listen to me.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I hear ya Maur. I think the hard part about fitting tenons is keeping the mortise square. Knowing that, I really tried to take my time and do the mortises properly. Ive noticed that ive undercut them slightly as I was going so the tenons might be slightly loose, but a little extra glue and some drawboring should cinch em up nice and tight. Again, ive got the right tools to make it work and I think that's important. A 92 and a 140. Right tool for the job. The only one accountable for mistakes is me and I can deal with that. BTW ill be hand cutting the tenons, one of my most favorite tasks, seriously.

I kinda like that little bit of tedious work. A shaving here, a shaving there. It lets my feeble mind focus on one specific task and block out everything else completely.

My upcoming "workbench to do list"

Mill 4 stretchers.
Cut and fit the tenons on 3 stretchers.
Make the deadman stretcher. 
Mortise 2 holes for the deadman stretcher.
Cut tenons on deadman stretcher and fit.
Make the "V" on the deadman stretcher.

That list should get me to a point where ive got 90% of the base complete. Leaving me to draw bore and create the lips for the shelving. Ill still have the half lap, if you will, of the deadman stretcher to fit into a mortise on the under side of the top left to complete for the base. Ohh yea, and ive gotta cut the tops of the legs in half lap fashion to form the through tenon to mate with the top.

Damn .. I got work in front of me lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey, OJM displays a pretty nice supply of shop logs in his second picture.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I got a good deal on them so i stocked up big time. It's an investment cause i know they'll be rare in the future. Hoping my grandkids can get a couple hundred dollars a piece for them.


----------



## chrisstef

I noticed those shop log. I also saw some yard logs next to the timbers he was prepping. Market cornered Id say. Stef needs a shop log.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I agree, cutting tenons by hand is quite enjoyable. My hand sawn ones were much more accurate than my band saw too. Also, agreed that drawboreing makes up for the sloppy joints. My bench is quite solid and I used now glue!

Its all fun stuff Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea it is. Im having a blast making this bench. It really suits my lifestyle right now. No not that one Tony, the one of a fledgling father trying to accomplish more in a day than time allows while keeping the peace around the house.


----------



## CL810

Great work Stef! It's motivating hearing other LJ's fired up!


----------



## Willeh

Ok.. have to admit, i cheated a bit… I had to roll the bikes out of the shop to take the pics (I have to roll them out to do anything out there), but otherwise, as it stands shameful at best… in the middle of spring clean-out, roubo build, building planter boxes for the wife for the backyard to keep her happy, etc. etc. etc.:










Full out Roubo build mode:










Can't wait to be rid of the old bench, and to rebuild the whole shop around the roubo!


----------



## chrisstef

Now thats a shop at work! It will be a great day when ya dump the old bench for the new one Willeh. Im looking forward to doing the same. Looking at your glue up in process im pretty pumped to not have much of that in my build. Id be waaay shy on clamps lol. Looks like youve thrown em all at it. Great post buddy.


----------



## Willeh

Thanks Chrisstef! I've got enough clamps to glue the 5" sections of the bench top, but not sure i'll have enough to clamp up the full 20 inch top when its time to put the sections together,... Time to invest in some more (well.. its a reason to convince my wife that I NEED more clamps!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Check to see if there is an Ollies bargain outlet near you.


----------



## chrisstef

Spent a few minutes cleaning up the shop last night in preparation of the pending milling to be done. No progress shots because, well, who wants to see a clean shop. I did get a little layout done on the through tenons. Those puppies are gonna be beefy. Ive got some kerfin to do.


----------



## chrisstef

Poking through the misc hardware in the shop and pulled some hinges i took off a cabinet years ago from a job we did in new britain CT. Do you see what i see?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I heard those are pretty crappy hinges. As in, unsafe. Better send them to me for proper disposal, Stef. ;-)


----------



## OnlyJustME

Sweet!

Heart.


----------



## chrisstef

Funny what ya find when youre not lookin for it.


----------



## RonInOhio

Trying to get this lean-to finished. It will be used to store lumber ,sheet-goods,and my ladders.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Ron! Nothin better than makin a new home for a couple hundred board feet of lumber.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, shop is remodel underway….she's all bare and blushing. Hoping to paint it all white this weekend.

















Don't think the wifey likes how I'm decorating the basement though;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, that's a colossal undertaking right there. Kudos for the attack, now get 'er done because the improvement will be Outstanding!

Wow, can't imagine what I'll find when the time comes to clear out my shop space for the wood floor install.


----------



## chrisstef

What no epoxy on the floor Red … wtf bro! Maybe a Dennis Rodman mural on the wall??

Seriously, the shop is gonna look great with white walls, I bet that block doesn't soak up any paint at all lol. I need me one of them roll around cut off carts. Ive got shorties clogging up my racks that are going to get lost in the woods back there.

Smitty - a wood floor install??? Talk to me bro …. this is the first im hearing of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

... I've got shorties clogging up my racks…

^ They make pills fo that, Stef.

RE: Wood floor. It's been in the plan a long time, and I actually have the righty quantity of salvaged 5" pine t&g. Also have 1 1/2" blue foam to place between the pressure-treated 2×2s. Not a priority yet, but I think about it every once in awhile. Bet it'd take a solid three day weekend to get the shop space cleared out, and with that I'm not even sure where it'd all go over the duration of the project (another three days or so).


----------



## BrandonW

Rent a Uhaul truck-- at least you won't be charged much for the mileage.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Then one of you jokers would drive off with the truck, right?

I see where this is going.


----------



## chrisstef

Well played Smitty. Once you're established its gotta be hard to schlep everything out of the shop for a floor install I can imagine. Ill make sure to pester you every once in a while about it buddy 

EDIT - what about a pod rental?

Here's the latest shop pic …. Nathan found some errors in my math and promptly destroyed my plans.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

SWMBO would have a cow if I'd rent space (or truck, or pod, etc.) of any kind. "What is all this stuff, anyway???" And to a point she'd be right.

The woodshop is roughly 1/3rd of the total building space. I've gotta clear enough of the rest of it to hold the shop's contents for the floor project. Yard sale in my future just might help. From there, need to get other (honey-do) priorities completed before talking this one up.

Maybe I can talk bhog into working for coffee…


----------



## chrisstef

Now you're thinkin Smitty .....


----------



## OnlyJustME

I work for hand tools 
Pile everything into one half of your shop, do that half of the floor than pile everything on the floor you just installed and do the other half. Easy as pie.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya'll never disappoint…lol. No treatment on the floors…sigh. Epoxy would be my only option. I would love hardwood floors but (ya'll will get a chuckle) there isn't enough head room. My hair brushes the low part for the vents already. Downside to being Big Red.

Just got the paint….harder decisions than I thought. Gonna dry-loc the cinder block. Topcoat with semigloss for the duribilty. I decided I couldn't do ultra white. I always think that's too anemic. So I got just a little tint.

I had this all in my head before I read "anarchist's tool chest," but Schwarzy and I must think alike. I want to make it warm and inviting place to work. I want to make the quality shop stuff out of hardwoods that will last my lifetime and be aesthetic pleasing. Hope it goes well. Might have to bounce some ideas off you fellers along the way.

Ya Smitty. If you ever did fill a truck full of sweetheart tools for a remodel…..I wouldn't announce it on here. hehehe.


----------



## EPJartisan

Great string.. awesome to see everyone's shops… I cleaned only a week ago… I won't show my other two rooms which are far more trashed…. but I am currently working on 1 large plaster sculpture of me screaming as a honey locust tree with 750 bloodwood leaves, 4 plaster reproductions, 1 bronze and wood, 1 clay.. two paintings, a fabric rollers shade and trim for my condo, three picture frames… two sculpture bases, and just starting a bathroom cabinet for a neighbor…. and repairing some felt rugs…. I need a frickin assistant again!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jeepers EPJ, that many irons in the fire would stress me out. One or two things going at a time is all I like.

Forgot to mention, I think a shop flooring project would be even more work. I'm not getting everything out, I'm just moving a lot of it to the middle and covering it with drop cloths.


----------



## OnlyJustME

*BRK* just cover walls in plywood. Add chair rail molding. white wash above chair rail and then clear coat whole wall. warm and inviting - check. Put cabinet, shelf support or cleat anywhere - check. problems solve.


----------



## widdle

3/4" cdx glued to the deck..ply walls ..cdx done..


----------



## chrisstef

EPJ - you dont need an assistant you need a sherpa and a compass to guide you around that maze. I can appreciate a shop like that man.

Drylok it, paint it, add horizontal cleats, and get er buttoned up and ba k to work Red. And try slippers, you'll lose 1/4" or so to avoid scraping your melon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I figured my "warm and inviting" would get mocked…lol.

I am going to do some french cleats on that back wall for plane tills etc. Thinking about have a sheet of plywood (stained or painted) so I don't have to hammer drill so many darn holes in that cinder block.


----------



## RonInOhio

EPJ, I love that sculpture. And you got me feeling like I'm doggin it . Holy cow. Someone
take me out back and just shoot me.

Well on to my stuff….

Got 95 % of the lean-to sheathed , as well as the roof. I reached a point where I had
to step back and figure out exactly how I will proceed from this point. No written down
plans on this. Just planning as I go. Won't proceed until I'm sure exactly what I 
want to do.

Got 7 solid hours in today. Took these pics right before sunset.



















Out of the 3 sheets of OSB I purchased, below is all that is left. I have a few spare 
pieces from other projects I may need for the doors and such. Who needs a cutlist .


----------



## widdle

Been on a few quick garage conversions in which the homeowners didn't want to commit to furring out all the block walls.. We just built a bunch of 2" x 2" light frames , covered with 1/2" ply, screwed to a nailer attached to the block…Removable panels…..I like to spend other peoples money…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looking good Ron. Little more storage never hurts. I've seen many woodworkers who build a lean-to just to house their air compressor and dust collector. Those are noisy buggers.


----------



## RonInOhio

@BigRed

Thanks.

And, I have another lean-to planned in the long term , A larger one. For just the very
things you mentioned.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's an elephant in my shop space that needs to move….


----------



## RonInOhio

Nice looking cabinet Smitty . Pine ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My son's 'last year' shop project has landed in my shop to be completed. Pine 'cept for the doors, which are poplar. Headed for milk paint finish on this 'ole pewter cupboard…


----------



## widdle

I struggle a bit with the new and old… And have a favorite plane on any given day.My favorite are definitely my older stanleys .They have soul..And wonder and think of the tradesman and woodworkers who they previously belonged too..Makes me a bit sad that they no longer have them..but than wonder why i have never seen one with a sharp ,tuned blade ? trippy…also starting to feel that the longer bench planes that i re flatten,work killer…as im sure we all have slightly different style, weight distribution and hand pressure. ?
Dont care for the adjustment style on the veritas, soo i locked it up to the bench hook..works good…

I am drawn to the older tools.But im trying to take my wood skills to the next level, and between all the duties, sometimes i just want to pay more for something ready to go, and focus on the wood…


----------



## widdle

whoops..


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice looking elephant Smitty.


----------



## vikingcape

Just cleaned my shop. And showing off my new saw! Had a skilsaw table saw that was like riding a unicycle with a flat tire before. I know some of you guys have your thoughts on craftsman but this is like getting in a Cadillac for me. My shop. Where only the ugliest creations are born


----------



## chrisstef

Widdle - I hear what youre saying between new and old. Vintage talks to ya, and like you said its got soul, but it takes work to get it all primed and ready to go. New is, well, new and soulless, No love, no stories behind it but its all primed up all ready. Difficult divide. I find myself in the same boat. I think it all falls back to patience and in reality, that's what woodworking is all about, teaching ourselves patience. Grasshoppah.

Smitty - I Like that cupboard. The milk paint route is gonna look great on it.

Kaleb - Nice upgrade brother. I also like the beer fridge in the corner  What ya really need is a good shop log. Mauricio and OJM will talk you through picking out a good, loyal, honest shop log. Funny thing is Ive got a craftsman tablesaw and a Grizzly cabinet saw which has sat unpowered for almost 9 months. Sheesh I need to get off my ass and get some 220 in the shop lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty loves Folgers and he even makes workmates look cool… 
I am looking forward to seeing the milky transition of the cabinet.

Congratulations on the upgrade Kaleb.

Stef touting some shop log wisdom.


----------



## vikingcape

Thanks guys thanks. Huge difference from direct drive to belt drive. I'm loving it!


----------



## mochoa

Widdle I know what you mean. Besides all the character they have, the more a use hand planes the more I believe Paul Sellers is right in that the Stanley's are the best ever made, including veritas and LN. The new expensive planes are nice but they are just too heavy. The old Stanley's are well balanced in weight and easier to sharpen.

Smitty, that's a sweet cabinet, making me want to go buy some pine boards and make something like it.

Kaleb, I like your cut off bin, I need one of those bad! Like the TS, light years beyond my Ryobi. Lol. I'll pop on a vintage Craftsman TS one of these days.


----------



## mochoa

P.S. guys, I'm off to Nicaragua for two weeks! Just in case anyone misses me. My sister lives there, I wonder if I can score some exotic wood to bring back. You think customs would have a problem with that?


----------



## Mosquito

I'm hoping for a chest of drawers project this summer. Need some more storage for the "shop" stuff. After making the pine box for my #45, I think I might use pine for it and probably paint it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Of course you will be missed, safe travels Mauricio.


----------



## vikingcape

Rosewood Mauricio! Rosewood! Of course they may not even let you out with it….. Enjoy the trip


----------



## mochoa

Thanks fellas!

Rosewood, I'lll keep a look out.

Dang Widdle you made me post on the wrong thread to. lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Have a good trip Maur. +1 on rosewood!


----------



## mochoa

Dang, wrong thread again!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+2 for rosewood!!!


----------



## widdle

Safe travels Mauricio..mabye there's a little jungle sawmill nearby ? Im in for 100 bucks if you decide to ship sumtin


----------



## BrandonW

Just don't get arrested for cutting down trees! Have a fun and safe trip, Mauricio.


----------



## donwilwol

safe trip, Mauricio. Bring back something grainy!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop log:


----------



## vikingcape

Ok guys you piqued my curiosity. What is a shop log? I think this is something I need to know about


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A cabinet lives!


----------



## CL810

Kaleb it all started on post #85.


----------



## vikingcape

Ahh! My thanks! I see now. I have a pressure treated piece of 4×4 that I can't seem to let go of. I have spoken to it on many occasions. I will post a picture of "Jimmy Treat" soon….


----------



## OnlyJustME

Kaleb if you need a shop log come on down and pick one out. I'll give ya a good deal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, my…


----------



## lysdexic

Thats all I got fer ya these days Smitty. I feel so inadequate. So left out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I doubt the inadequate part for sure. No shop time?


----------



## lysdexic

My mom died last week. Trying to pick up the pieces. Plan to get back in the groove soon.

No need to feel sorry for my loss. She is cancer free now. I have gained an angel. My mood is brighter now than it has been for several months. I am good because she is good. I truly believe that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotty, so sorry, Man…


----------



## lysdexic

Death is the flip side of birth. It is required. No discrimination. I am so proud of the way she handled it. If I can only be so brave.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Outstanding perspective, great insight, solid realization. What an example your mother set, quite a lady.


----------



## lysdexic

Enough of the meaningful stuff. Stef might get confused or worse, shed a tear.

In my shop I want to ditch the yuppie, Gladiator cabinets. Build a hanging tool cabinet. Paint the walls antique linen white (just kidding) and run 4 or 5" dust collection duct work.

Also, I'd like to put in wood flooring using cheap sheets goods. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## widdle

Is she an artist as well ?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Can't say it better than Smitty. Healthy attitude to have. Still sucks to be with out a loved one. Always here if ya need anything.

Stop sweeping up the saw dust and shavings for a while then just pour a jug of glue on the floor. (not so)Instant wood floor. You can get floating laminate flooring for $0.65 sqft. Dont know how it would last in a shop though.


----------



## BrandonW

She made Scotty, didn't she?

Edit: that comment was meant for Widdle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm gluing/anchoring pressure treated 2×2s to the concrete, then adding my t&g pine to that after 1 1/2" rigid foam is placed between the 'joists'.

*i think panel stock (3/4") blandex could be used the same way, vs. the boards.


----------



## chrisstef

An artist indeed ^. My condolences Scotty. John looks like hes enjoying his shop log. I dunno if that was really a pic worthy off load but it works lol.

Covered in skeeter bites progress was made last night. Once the heat dies down again ill be after round 2 on deck paint.


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, best wishes.

Stef, did you pick that color? Not that there is anything wrong with it….


----------



## widdle

Somebody get that man a lemonade,,,


----------



## chrisstef

Cant say i did B. i woulda just sealed the bare PT. That color was chosen by the previous owner whos overall paint scheme was, at best, questionable, but theres was no way i was gonna strip it complete. Unless its name was Lysdexic. Good news is that the second coat is complete. Did you know you can actually watch paint dry when its 91 degrees out?

Ill be celebrating this evening with mexican lemonade Widdle. Wife just brought home a 6er of Corona and two new deck chairs to reward the old boys work. Keepah.


----------



## widdle

Orale'..With a side of hoops and hockey…perfect..


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, please turn the shop log pic around 180 deg. Having trouble reading the part #!


----------



## Airframer

Here is the state of my shop time right now. More or less has been reduced to what can be accomplished in short 5 minute bursts lol. These would have taken 30 mins to finish ended up taking the better part of 2 days


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here you go, Kevin.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty, very sorry to hear about your loss. Cancer has been a bad word around here lately as well. That curse seems like its gonna get us all eventually. 
Anyway, glad you are ditching the industrial yuppie cabinets. Little bummed your not going with the "antique linen" white, but I'd hate for you to show up my "snowy egret" white;-)

Stef- The color of our deck was dictated by previous owners as well. Although I've slowly rebuilt much of it, I never was motivated to change the color. It's ok, deck paints hold up longer than clear stains anyway. Previous owners also put a bunch of small river rock in the "L" part of our deck. Couldn't stand that stuff, so I raked it all out and made a flagstone patio about this time last year. My back still has not recovered:










Shop remodel- rolled the dry-loc stuff on the two block walls of my shop today. That stuff is thick and funky. Tomorrow I'll bust out the airless sprayer. Hope the neighbors garage sales are done. I can just imagine how many people would stop by when I have all my machinery out in my driveway;-)


----------



## chrisstef

I like the flag stone Red. We're finally digging in and trying to tackle some outdoor/lAndscaping projects this summer. No heavy equipment yet but one day.

I finished up the evening testing out some new chairs wifeski brought home.









Keeping it wood related … 100' yellow poplar front and center.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, you guys a nice view from you back deck as well. We're gonna have to knock out some Adirondack chairs in the years to come. Ya know, cause we can.


----------



## widdle

I got a maroon 60 1/2 i 'll trade for a smaller poplar ? Probably better as trees..

Red..hows that shop..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Starting the painting bright and early. I'll try to post some pics later, but my laptop crapped out.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - ive got a pretty good plan for some adirondacks that i used to make a few years ago that i can link ya to if youre interested. Theyre about to get a fresh paint job and relocation to the front porch. Gotta beat the heat and get that paintin done early. I like your style.

Btw - zero gravity chairs = cats ass.


----------



## lysdexic

Steffy - you gots a zero G chair? Stef like?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea man. Wife got em for $35 at ocean state job lot. Besides some cruddy plastic hardware theyre pretty boss. Id vouch for a set next to the new pool Scott.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice shop log specimen Smitty. The cabinet is indeed alive and in fine shape.

Great job there Stef. That is indeed a serene view you have there.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Tony. I pay for that view in mosquito bites lol. Theres actually a eunning stream down there thats visable from the deck but theres also about 1/3 of an acre of schmoots that needs to be dealt with until it can fully be appreciated. Some day.

With the deck painted and off my honey do list its back to the bench build. I hope.


----------



## smokie

That's kinda as good as it gets, but I dig it!


----------



## chrisstef

What ya got shakin there Mark? Ash? Headboard?


----------



## Airframer

I was finally able to finish up this project today. Pretty happy about that tbh.



Now to get back to work on the workbench so it will be done before the little guy heads off to college lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice AF!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- sure, shoot me that Adirondack plan. I wanna make some next summer.

Well, quite a day in my shop. Here's some pics of the chaos for your viewing pleasure:

























I've got a little graco magnum airless sprayer I got from HD a few years back. Thing works great. Which is good because I hate painting. Everything went pretty well. Only one mishap. Blew out a caster on my plywood cart. I don't think it like the 8/4 oak I put on there for the sake of the shop remodel. Oh well. Can be fixed.

Sho is white. I really like it so far. I post a little more when I get the shop somewhat back in order. Electrical will be next.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice work Red and the caster can be replaced.


----------



## 489tad

Interesting goings on's fella's. Good to see some of you woodworking. Also good to see some sprucing up the outside. Me I've been sprucing up the inside. Just finished lacing in the fourth and last hardwood floor tonight. I removed one non structural support. Will be hiring in a crew to remove and sister in a steel flitch plate. Then the floors can be sanded and stained. Hopefully I can finish up a couple of projects I started. Later.


----------



## Airframer

So Red, how many visitors did you get to your "Yard Sale" there?


----------



## lysdexic

There are some bold moves on this thread.


----------



## vikingcape

Shop log?


----------



## chrisstef

Some serious movin and shaking out of the fellas around here. I like it.

Red - I also hate me some painting. Looks like that linen white is coming out just fine with the sprayer bud. Its gonna make a world of difference. Here's that link to the plans. http://www.calredwood.org/project-plans/outdoor-furniture/ I built the Adirondack chairs and the swing probably 4 years ago. The only deviation from the plan on the chairs was to cut the front arm angle a little steeper, say 15 degrees.

Dan - Nice to see the flooring is all done, paint too. That's been a long haul of a project but looks like its paying off. You've got a very nice home there.

AF - those came out sweet man, I love the wood combo.

KTS - I dig the shop timber / log. Everyone needs one. Funny, hes got the same tooth pattern as my son.


----------



## OnlyJustME

It's a baby log.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on BRK; looking good.

Beautiful home Dan.

Kaleb i don't know if they will allow you into the club with that one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, very nice work 'lacing in' the new wood flooring. And I learned a new term today, thanks!

Swede, that is a refined log you have there!~

Red, all I can say is "Wow!' to that painting project. Congrats on having the stones to go 'all in' and actually empty the place, wrap the imobiles and get 'er done right. Looks like a lot of work, and it is, but it's the right way to do it (to my humble way of thinkin').


----------



## Mosquito

going back a few posts, I was actually considering getting some cheap wood flooring (or laminate, or whatever was cheapest) to put down in my "shop" so I could get away from having to sweep the canvas. It's annoying lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks fellas. Order is being restored….slowly. I am a little pooped from yesterday. The fresh white walls make the cement floor look like crap…lol. Oh well. Didn't have any garage inquiries. Just a couple of my retire neighbors who always have to see what I'm up to. After the third, "Watcha doin? Painting your garage?" My Bill Engvall ornery side won out, and I said, "Nope, just trying to make it easier to see the bugs. Here's your sign." Luckily my neighbor got my joke and laughed. Shouldn't be so hard on my retired neighbors. Our "neighborhood watch" is pretty soled. Borderline nosey;-)

Kaleb- sweet shop log. Named him? He looks like an Elmer to me.

Dan- props on the remodel Dan. Most people don't go to that effort to do the flooring right. Well done.


----------



## BrandonW

This weekend I built an ark for my laser-eyed cat:










But my table saw took it and sat on it:










Note, you can that I sliced my shop log into lumber.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, the humanity…


----------



## widdle

Good job Brandon..Looks like a tight fit there…Getting the saw in must have been interesting…

Lysdexic..Whats with the fifth leg…


----------



## BrandonW

The real story is that I've been using my R4511 saw for sometime and have been unhappy with the Hercu-lift system underneath the saw.










It finally started buckling under the heavy weight of the saw. So I built an entirely new base for it, inspired by a couple I've seen on LJ. The real chore was trying to get the old saw on the new base, by myself. I dismantled as much as I could and rolled it over, took off the old base, screwed in the new base, and rolled it back up onto its feet again. I actually found a piece of purple heart very useful as a lever to get the table saw back up. I'm very glad to have that done now and can focus on other projects now.


----------



## chrisstef

Wanna come over and help me create something useful B. Ive got a grizzly cabinet saw feeling very lonely sitting in the corner of the shop unpowered and unattended to.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Never keep the tuna in your front pockets Brandon.

Widdle i believe you are referring to Lysdexic's woodwork-flexing display on the Work Bench Smack Down thread, and as i understood it, the fifth leg was made for use as a "sacrificial, practice leg" (read showing off). That particular part of his phenomenal bench build blog is here. Most things with that guy boil down to bravado/external validation.


----------



## widdle

Tony..Yes, had a feeling that was what it was for…..Templates are key.. 
I caught a bit of his writings( the rabetted dovetails) right before i needed to cut some, very helpfull, and a great technique for thicker material…Thanks Lysdexic.. I' ll try to use my turn signals before i merge..


----------



## 489tad

Mice must hate that cat.


----------



## chrisstef

Shop log must hate you to pieces.


----------



## widdle

After watching Roy underhill make spoons…I'm on the shop log hunt…Gonna put some casters on that bad boy..


----------



## chrisstef

I just watched that one too Widdle. Some of those knife moves look like id end up gettin stitched.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cabinet update (it's in the shop, right?):










Then primer in advance of milk paint:


----------



## chrisstef

Thats gonna look great Smitty. I really like the milk paint finishes. Got a home for it?


----------



## BrandonW

Is that milk primer? What color are you going to paint it? Looking great, Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, gents. I bought a couple colors from the milkpaint Co. that was in the inspiration book this piece came from. Some kind of red, and "Federal Blue." I want to distress somewhat (without overdoing it) and also seal the (knotty) pine from bleed-throughs so used oil-based primer / sealer. It'll get a light sanding all around then (hopefully) the milkpaint will arrive and I can march towards a project post / reveal. #1 son was in shop last year and got it to 70% complete, but isn't interested at this point so I'm finishing to move it out of the shop.

It has a home in a family member's kitchen, so it WILL be used! That's the best news.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I am not sure if you realize it or not but you are a great teacher. Scads of knowledge you throw about.


----------



## chrisstef

Well, I figured id share my story from the last 9 hours or so ….

Time is midnight and im all tucked into bed dreaming of puppy dogs and kittens. Windows are open and the peeper frogs are chirping away. My wife had crashed out on the couch so I was flying solo in the bed when she comes upstairs and gently grabs my leg …. "honey wake up". Groggy and bleary eyed I rouse from my slumber … "Whats up baby, its midnight, whats goin on" .... "I need you to come down stairs".

I climb out of bed, don a pair of shorts, and follow her down stairs. Three steps down it hits me, the unmistakable smell of dog $hit. WTF. I turn the corner from the den into the dining room and sure enough my nose did not lie. Our dog, Grace, whos in pretty rough shape physically and almost 12 years old, took one of the most massive dumps directly on the area rug underneath the table. Not only was it as massive pile of stank but she then proceeded to step in it multiple times and track it all over the first floor of our house.

An hour and a half of picking up stink nuggets, tossing out the carpet, mopping, wiping down the walls, cleaning up the dog and Shark steam mopping the hardwood floors it was time for me to return to my slumber. Well that sucked but at least its over.

This morning we both wake up and of course, we're running late. We both shower, get the baby ready for daycare, feed and let the dog out so another accident doesn't happen and we're off to the races. So I thought. I was changing a diaper when the wife opened the garage door and left. It hit me. The car seat is in her car. Crap I hope she notices it. I better check. I put the baby in his crib and run downstairs to see my wife pulling up the driveway. I hit the door like Carl Lewis and sprint up the driveway. She doesn't see me. F.

I run back inside and call her on her cell. Phone's off. You gotta be kidding me. She finally calls me 20 minutes later. By that time I had snatched another car seat that had been given to us that hadn't been installed in the car yet. No instructions included. Now if you've ever tried installing one of these things you know that its mind boggling. Needless to say the old boy got it done, got the baby to day care, and then proceeded to sit in traffic for an hour on the way to work due to an accident on the highway.

Im goin rust hunting. I need it for my sanity.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Stef, that is hillarious and tragic at the same time. Poor dog and all, but steaming poo off of floors is strong stuff indeed, especially in a near-sleep state. Wow, the things we'll do.

Good luck on your rust hunt!

Tony, I appreciate that. Mostly to know not everyone is bored with it. LJs is a great outlet; no one but my dad has much interest in this at the detailed level…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ouch Stef. That's a rough one. Reminded me of one of my finer days. Right before Xmas last year I woke up to a living room full of dog diarrhea (we figured out he got into epsom salt). Then, when I was renting the carpet cleaner, I came out of the grocery to find a huge dent in the side of our minivan. When I came home, my wife said I was acting like Clark Griswold: "No, this is gonna be the hap, hap, happiest friggin Xmas since Bing Crosby…"lol

Some rust hunting and a cold one should do the trick.

Smitty, no boredom here. Your one of my fav. Lj's for similar reasons Tony mentioned.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That karma stuff is a b1tch, huh Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Red - "lil full, lil sappy". Best xmas movie hands down.

Smit - yea tragic and hilarious all at once. It was a real mess man. No a pretty seen kinda reminded me of the monkey cage at the zoo.

Tony - ya win some ya lose some. I lost. No qualms in admitting that. In terms of karma, i dunno that ive ever given birth to some blind baby black seals on anyones carpet before but i could be wrong, there were some fuzzy years back in the day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gonna ride the I'm innocent train? What ever gets you through bro, whatever gets you through…


----------



## donwilwol

Look at the bright side Stef, it could have been wall to wall carpet.


----------



## chrisstef

Without a doubt Don. Its all good I just kinda figured id give you guys a good chuckle at my expense this morning. Just one of them days.

Lol Tony, I am innocent. You've seen Shawshank, we're all innocent in here buddy.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Hopefully it's just a one time thing and not a sign of things to come Stef. Some old dogs have incontinence issues and once it starts it happens more often. Might have to start changing doggy diapers too.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Matt, I wish that was the case, but she's really not in good shape and im a realist. We're pretty sure that she's got dementia. She's been a very neurotic dog from day one but she's been doing things that are even weird for her. Staring at the walls, standing in corners, walking in places she never has before, etc …. I do believe that her time left is gonna be pretty short but I cant let her suffer either ya know. A sad tune really.

Ohh and to add a little bit of insult to injury … a bee just flew down my shirt and stung me while i was driving lol. Seriously.


----------



## BrandonW

Did you keep the dog?! Yes, I'm a horrible person.


----------



## chrisstef

Trust me Brandon, neither of use were pleased with old Grace but we didn't go all old yeller on her lol. She's still our first "child".


----------



## widdle

Sending out good thoughts to the pooch…knock on wood..


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Ohh and to add a little bit of insult to injury … a bee just flew down my shirt and stung me while i was driving lol. Seriously." - Holy sh!t Stef. You need to slaughter a goat, burn some sage or throw something into the volcano. I thought it was kind of funny at first but now i am feeling bad for ya man.

I had pondered suggesting you go fishing but at this rate your boat would sink or you'd hook yourself. Maybe home, fetal in the bed is the best place for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate the thoughts Widdle. I didn't wanna make the story all morbid because it takes the hilarity out of it because if it happened to any of you guys I woulda laughed.

Yea Tony, I dunno man I must be getting payback for the 140 and the mitre box saw I recently scored. If this is the price I gotta pay, so be it. Im gonna find something to sacrifice to rid myself of the bad juju. I would love to do me some fishin though but I think id stay on shore with rubber worms and dull hooks. Certainly no treble hooked rapala's. Those guys are dangerous.

Maybe my shop is dirty or something ????


----------



## OnlyJustME

Tony might be right. What did you do Stef? Piss some one off and get a hex put on you?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- yes, best Xmas movie ever. I can quote so much of that movie it's ridiculous.

Well, it's taking a little longer to put humpty back together again. Here's some before (Shed build, paint job, reorganize) and after pics of my garage/shop. I've still got quite bit to do. Electical- new lights and plugs are in order. Then an oak lumber rack will be built where the floor jack is sitting now. Last, a new joinery bench and french cleats on that back wall that looks pretty bare right now. I'm diggin how much better it looks already. Feels much bigger in there with the paint job and less clutter.


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno bro's but there's a bad juju in the air. Maybe it's because I promised Brandon a gouge, I dunno, a month ago and hadn't shipped it until right before I got stung. Smells like payback. Or maybe its because I mowed my lawn in a different pattern than I usually do last night. Is it that new timber I hauled home to make the stretchers with? Must purge.

Bad things come in three's right. I should be … nah, I aint sayin it. Lol.


----------



## chrisstef

That's the ticket right there Red!!! Its looks ******************** and span clean.

Must be nice to be a giant and be able to make shelves that extend all the way up to the ceiling lol.


----------



## ShaneA

I think the goat sacrafice would do it…


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks great BRK! Much brighter.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys, I can't wait to get some lights installed. How am I gonna work without those 500w work site lights;-)

Ya Stef, the tall shelves tick my wife off. She's a full foot-and-a-half shorter than me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy cow, there was much shifting / re-organizing in the pictures above, Red! You do this on the fly, or was it bangin' around in your head for awhile? Either way, it's very impressive indeed…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Cleared a lot of stuff outta there Red. When you comin over to help me with mine?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Little of both Smitty. Some of those moves I had planned for awhile(band saw/drill press). The rest I'm just trying to find a good place for. I like to be organized. The last phase should bring it all together. Off to my real job now. Toot toot.


----------



## BrandonW

Great workspace, Red. I'm a little envious. Okay, a lot envious. Did you get rid of some power tools or does it just seem that way?


----------



## Airframer

Spent today cleaning up about 6 months worth of project spew in my shop. Ended up with this…

Before:










After:





































Now I have room to start working on my workbench again!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got this in today's mail, haven't used it yet…


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice clean up AF. I do that from time to time. Right now, I need to do it again lol. The difference is that I don't have as much room to put stuff before I have to clean up again…

Looking forward to the cabinet painting, Smitty


----------



## 489tad

I'm a little late to the party but Uncle Lewis is the best. Nice clean shops fella's, mine is back to hell.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Where's the Tylenol" gets uttered every holiday season by yours truly…


----------



## chrisstef

Eric - Mas bench, mas bench! Looking all good and tight in there.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's that damaged church steeple that needs to be removed/repaired. Shes up there.










More to come after my ascent.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Uncle Lewis is great, but I love Cousin Eddie:"They had to replace my metal plate with a plastic one. Every time Catherine would rev up the microwave, I'd piss my pants and forget who I was for about half an hour."lol…oh man

Nah Brandon, all the major power tools are still there, just better situated. All that clutter I put in my shed made the biggest difference. There's still some hardware and such in my basement, but I really don't have a place for it until I build the joinery bench.

I also condensed the automotive area. It does still function as a garage in a small way. The wife just asks that she can get her minivan in during the winter. Which she can still do on the left side. I've never measured, but it is a nice oversized 2-car. When she saw the backyard she wanted the house. When I saw the garage I was sold;-)


----------



## Airframer

In the shop today? Sharpening Day!










I was setting up to joint the edge of my bench top when I remembered that I had put off sharpening all the planes I had restored…. and had never gotten around to it. Time to fix that so we can DO WORK!


----------



## carguy460

Eric - Nice shop cleanup! I see 2 Strats…but no Amp…whats up with that? Project guitars?? Tell me a story…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

AF- looks like your next up for a paint job…after the bench…no pressure;-)

Smitty- I'll be curios as to whether you like the milk paint.


----------



## Airframer

*Jason* - One is a project guitar that has been in a state of "almost finished" for over a year and the other is a pedal/amp tester beater guitar. If you look on the shelf above the guitars you will see a Fender Champion 600 on there… the Deluxe Reverb is in the house with the user guitars ;-)

*Red* - No paint job for me… Mil Housing doesn't look too kindly on self home improvements. Once I get out and we buy a house then it is game on for the "real" shop build.


----------



## carguy460

Well now I see it! Man, I'd pull that Deluxe Reverb out into the shop and wake the neighbors! Nice to see someone else thats a woodworker and a guitar man!

Sorry for the off topic-ness, guys…I have a hard time seeing a guitar and not asking about it!


----------



## chrisstef

Well I made it … Really interesting building. Built in 1827 by shipwrights during the winters when the boat yards were closed. Turnbuckles and timbers everywhere. It was a pretty hairy ascent up to the top. From the balustrades up needs to be removed, that area is called "the lantern". Vaguely 150' in the air.

The way up …









Not a bad view …









Clock gears …


----------



## donwilwol

that sounds like fun. I did some restoration work on a couple of steeples in my younger days. It makes life I bit more interesting.


----------



## Airframer

Well Jason I figure you might enjoy this… I don't want to keep this in the shop due to how tubes and cold air like to interact but it pisses off the neighbors just fine inside too lol.










Back on topic.. So far have put new cambered bevels/sharpened and honed my #3, #4, #5, #220 and #130. Just have a couple more to go and they should all be ready for use.


----------



## Mosquito

I have a bunch of planes I still need to clean up… It's my goal to finish cleaning all of them up before the end of summer. That's assuming summer ever actually shows up around here lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spectacular Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, now its all a matter of figuring out how we can take it down or take it apart. Crane it off in one piece or work off of the scaffolding and dismantle it piece by piece. Then to put a realistic number on it.

Here's where I took the picture of the view from:


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice spider web of timbers there Stef. Looks like some nice wood to salvage. At least the crane is an option there. If that were in D.C. there wouldn't be room around the building to put the crane that size. Pop that thing off in one piece and drop it onto your trailer and take it home for disassembly. 
Those gears are cool. what do they actually do?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, wed have to put the crane in the road to be able to hit the top. 200' crane at bare minimum. Crane pads, cops, pedestrian scaffolding, the works. Im thinking one piece is going to be the best bet but that means climbing back up in there with a rigger to make sure it wont crumble apart once it gets picked.

Those gears actually run 3 clocks, you can see one in the pic above. I tried to take pics of the clock mech but it was behind some glass and the pics didn't come out. It was refurbished maybe 20 years ago, a really cool mechanism. Clocks kinda amaze me.

The reason the "lantern" is being replaced is during a storm last year the actual steeple fell off, you can see the damage right above the clock. It landed on the roof and partially caved it in. Caused some serious water damage to the sanctuary which is directly below. The plaster work inside is amazing and has been redone completely. No drywall in there.


----------



## carguy460

Awesome stuff there stef…you got a pretty cool job, I gotta say…

Chris, nice amp action! Is that an Ampeg bass amp I spy? Looks like one I've got parked in my basement…


----------



## Airframer

Yep it's a BA-108. Just a cheap little number but sounds 100% Ampeg. I am a bass player first and guitarist second but lately I have been messing with guitar a lot more. Building guitar effects might have something to do with that though.


----------



## chrisstef

Ehh its got its days Jason. Today was a good one but typically theyre not that cool. Mostly its "Uhmm Chris, we cut a water line, cant find the shut off, im pretty sure the presidents office is flooded" or "Were we supposed to remove all that data wiring here at ESPN?".


----------



## Airframer

And just to keep this "on topic" that pic of the amp is from my old "shop" before it became the nursery. No woodworking being done in there but a whole lot of electronics witchery gettin' done. Needless to say.. I have a whole lot more space now but my jam room is gone and relegated to the living room..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun stuff Stef, thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Just happy to be able to share it with some one else that thinks its kinda cool. All my wife had to say was "You're nuts for climbing out on that thing all the way up there".


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not arguing with her but it is still fun to see and learn about.


----------



## donwilwol

That's the nice thing about those jobs. Even the normal crazy contractors wet their pants beyond 3 or 4 stories. It takes a special kind of nuts for that work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is "special", he has a helmet and everything.


----------



## chrisstef

That's the truth Don. Ill be honest and tell you guys I got a little jello legged stepping out on to the roof even with the railing around me. There wasn't but 2' to stand on and a solid 60-70' fall to the roof below. Slip and fall and you're a puddle, no two ways about it.

My special helmet:


----------



## donwilwol

The helmet only helps if your underwear is foil lined, but I'm sure Stef knows that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, a lot of people think being a locomotive engineer would be awesome, but most days I might as well be wearing one of those helmets;-)

I play guitar as well, but acoustic only. Big fan of seagull guitars.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Yeah it's a whole big production when you have to shut down traffic lanes in DC too. We had to stop 4 lanes to set up the jib and of course to break it down. 200' ft is one of the largest portables you can get isn't it? I've used the biggest jlg man lift they have and then still had to set up an 8ft step ladder in the cage. I'm joking of course. i didnt really set up a step ladder, just climbed on the hand rail. I'm used to those heights.

Not matter how hard i try i can never get mine to spiral like soft serve ice cream.


----------



## chrisstef

A sad day in casa de stef. After a talk with the vet and a review of our dogs last physical we've discovered that her liver is beginning to fail and causing all kinds of problems including deafness, blindness, and an overall poor mental state of health. Grace will be put to sleep later this afternoon. Its in her best interest really, its too hard to see her suffer any longer. She was a great dog, crazy no doubt, for the last 11 and a half years. So for all the animal lovers and owners out there, throw them an extra bone, slice of steak, or an ass rubbin for Grace.


----------



## carguy460

Sorry to hear that Stef…its tough to lose a friend…


----------



## CL810

A sad day indeed stef.


----------



## 489tad

Chris, Sad news about your dog.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the wishes fellas. It'll be a sad day indeed but all good things come to an end. She's just not the same and the bad days far outweigh the good days at about a 30-1 ratio. It would only be selfish to see it go on any longer. We'll miss her, we love her, and hopefully we'll see her again.


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry to hear about that Stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Condolences Stef. We had to put Dugan (our living room pooper culprit) down this past year as well. Our house is cleaner now, but not quite the same.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, sorry to here about Grace. I miss my dog a lot but have a lot of pictures to remember her by.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww. Poor ol' girl. It makes no sense to let her suffer.

That really sucks man. You are in for some heart-sick for sure. Sorry bud.


----------



## OnlyJustME

So sorry to hear Stef. She had a good long life at least and you can take solace in that. To make you feel better, if you want i can send ya a bag of dog poo every once in a while. I'll give my dogs a nice piece of steak tonight in her honor.


----------



## ShaneA

That stinks Stef. I will be coming up on that duty one day this yr myself. Gotta be done sometimes.


----------



## donwilwol

tough call Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys are the best e-buddies a guy could have. Sniffle, sniffle. 

In an attempt to ease the heart ache i just bought a 1/2" samson/union made firmer chisel and 2 vintage hickory golf clubs.

Appreciate the support gang.


----------



## donwilwol

I suppose its time to start finishing a few projects before I start any more


----------



## ShaneA

That Bailey plane is awesome. How do you like it? Assuming you have test driven it. Also, how are the infills holing up/using?


----------



## exelectrician

Work first - tidy up later!

Here a gliding garden bench comes together


----------



## chrisstef

I love gliders Exelec … where ya getting the gliding hardware from?


----------



## exelectrician

The old one rotted out , so I used the old hardware ( Made in the USA ) removed a tiny bit of rust here and there, repainted the straps, Put new stainless nuts and bolts, I am still working on the final coats on the wood. I will post pictures when I get 'er done.


----------



## BrandonW

From what I can see, I'm really liking the design of that bench. Nice shop, Exel.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Looking good Exelec. What finish you putting on it?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Time to play Sparky. I worked as an electrician for a few years before I started with the railroad. Not a bad trade to learn…saves a guy a lot of cash. Putting receptacles all around and some very large florescents above. Hope it's not too much light. Wait, you can never have too much light. 









My best apprentice is always willing to help. She did pretty well making up the boxes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Too cool BRK.


----------



## widdle

Big things Red…Good job shorty..


----------



## chrisstef

Doo doo doo lookin out my back door …










4" of rain have turned our babbling brook into a semi torrent.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Get the white water kayak out and have some fun.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scary but beautiful at the same time.


----------



## chrisstef

It aint but a foot n a half deep but probably enough to get ya stumbling on slippery rocks.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I'm a bit northwest of you and the rain here was about 2 1/4"









A good time to spend in the shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed on that Kevin. Im sure the plants and grass are lovin it now. Really cool rain gauge ya got there.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm big on analog, still playing vinyl on the hifi!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bright as the friggin crack of dawn. I'm really diggin it. Running out of hobby cash. Might have to bust out a commission now.


----------



## theoldfart

"Blinded by the light…..."


----------



## Mosquito

*Kevin* I also have my shelf of records and my record player hooked up. Though I run mine through my surround sound stereo system, but it still sounds better than CD (I listen to a lot of Jazz and classical on it)


----------



## theoldfart

*Mos*, gotta few myself. 'Trane, Miles,Dave Holland and so on plus a lot of new stuff. Pat Barber, Marc Johnson, Marcin Wasilewski. I stream in my shop most of the time, vinyl deserves good drink and good food and a lot of attention!


----------



## bhog

I just spent 2 hours reading through this thread,gotta say my eyeballs hurt.
Smitt if ya need a hand call me,and Ill even bring the coffee.


----------



## 489tad

Fella's. I'm putting in a bid for a couple board feet. I only want three trees. Ranger wants to toss me. Might need bail money. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## chrisstef

Bail money for board feet. Deal. I got chu.


----------



## chrisstef

Heading out to what I hope will be a honey hole. Looks dingy, dark, and rusty. Stef mucho gusto.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/atd/3828181294.html


----------



## Mosquito

I hate you.

No I don't, but I am rather jealous


----------



## chrisstef

Don't hate me just yet Mos, it could be filled with old clothes,dolls, and beanie babies. Tony might like those things but not this guy.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, I did see the pedal powered scroll saw in the last picture…


----------



## CampD

Chris,
Let me know how that place looks, might be worth a drive down.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - no ya didnt (jedi mind trick).

Doug - you got it brother. Ill take inventory and report back.


----------



## BrandonW

Ill take inventory and report back. After he gets all the good stuff for himself. That's what I'd probably do.


----------



## chrisstef

^ you know it lol. Ill just take a lil cream off the top.


----------



## donwilwol

Unless he runs out of money before ALL the good stuff is gone.


----------



## chrisstef

I just went through the craiger again and this guys got a posting for free random wood pieces too. "Lot of random wood pieces" .... im gonna get all Smitty on it.

Who knows what this will turn out like. I did look at tearing down a building there years ago and its a pretty industrial area that wouldn't draw much public attention so ive got high hopes on this hunt. Just one little #112 or #10 is all im askin for lol. Too much to ask?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Maybe you'll find a #62?


----------



## chrisstef

Id kiss my sister for a vintage #62. True story. Im off to see the wizard ….


----------



## BrandonW

Don't forget your ruby slippers!


----------



## chrisstef

It wasn't the honey hole that I had expected but it did turn up a millers falls jack, a unknown firmer chisel, and 4 ball casters for $40. Id say well worth the trip and wading through some flash flooding for. If you're interested in industrial lighting, cast iron stuff, and some industrial furniture its a cool place. The kid isn't much of a salesman but hes got the goods and I made a half way decent contact whos always on the hunt for rust. They also make jeans there, for the bargain price of $200 you get a pair with a lifetime warranty.

I learned him on a few things including a 102/103 block plane with the lever adjustment and some other tool info and he said when he gets tools in ill have first crack. Id say all in all, a good trip.


----------



## widdle

Stef..Did you check that one out from a week or two ago ?


----------



## chrisstef

Nah Widdle I didn't have time to get out there this weekend. But, ya know, im gonna email the guy and see if theres any leftovers. Maybe I can pick through em and find something that's left behind.


----------



## floyd1365

classical? did i see somebody say classical? now what can be better than turning wood into something with REAL music in the background?


----------



## WhoMe

Yea, classical music like Zepplin, Pink Floyd, the Doors, Stones, Styx, Kansas, Foreigner .....


----------



## Mosquito

that is definitely NOT *classical*


----------



## theoldfart

Debusey, Fuare, Bach, Hayden are classical. Styx?


> ?


----------



## chrisstef

Off topic question:

Any of you guys do farm shares? The wife and I are looking into a couple of shares at local farms for produce. We'd do a bimonthly pickup. They also offer others for meat, dairy, coffee, etc … Seems like a great way to help out local farms and live a slightly healthier lifestyle than Ellio's pizza, chicken nuggets, and a pint of Ben & Jerry's to the face.

No farms = no food. At least that's what the bumper sticker says.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We've thought about it Stef. We have some friends who do. Only complaint they have is theirs gives them a whole bunch of a certain thing at once (and then they have to give some away.) What one family gonna do with a large case of some kinds of produce?

Anyway. My buddy and I process our own beef and pork. Plus we have a decent veggie garden. So we're half way there.


----------



## mochoa

Stef, we do this thing called Natures Garden. They drop a box of veggies off on our front step every two weeks and they have a website where you can tell them what you hate (collard greens) so they dont give it to you. Everything is seasonal, localy grown and either Organic or the farm is working on their Organic certification.

You can get some good grass fed beef through them too.

Looks like this operation is only in Georgia and Arizona right now. 
http://naturesgardendelivered.com/


----------



## chrisstef

Red - that brings up good point. Id hate to get a mountain of something that we wont eat. Im the picky one in the family though so its tough $hit for me lol. Mmmmm grass fed beef.

Maur - They do a completely separate one for meats (poultry, beef, etc ..) that I would be much more interested in that the veggie share but happy wife and all ..

Here's what theyre offering:

- Fruit: blackberries, raspberries, blueberries, apples and peaches
- Vegetables: tomatoes (heirloom, beefsteak, cherry, sungold), carrots, cucumbers, lettuces, swiss chard, okra, broccoli, collard greens, red onions, beets, sugar snap peas, green beans, wax beans, spinach, squash (summer and zucchini), and eggplant. Rhubarb and asparagus for the late spring share
- Herbs: basil, lemon basil, arugula, dill, cilantro


----------



## TechRedneck

Stef:

Here in the mountains, there are a lot of local beef farms. We usually get 1/4 beef, cut to our specs and everything comes out to $3.25/lb. That's steaks, roasts, ribs, and ground. No hormones.

We have 10 acres with about half in fields and meadows. Every year we get 8-12 gallons of blackberries and about a gallon of wild blueberries. Neighbor has a great apple tree with all we can pick. Other neighbors have large gardens with peppers, mellons and tomatoes.

We quick freeze the berries and sometime in the fall make a big batch of blackberry jam and give them as gifts. We peel slice and quick freeze the apples for apple pie all year long. (wife just made one from last year's batch this weekend) If we have a lot of apples we make apple sauce (grandchildren love it). Peppers are frozen and some go into pepper jelly, pole beans are dipped in boiling water then ice water, bagged and frozen….. you get the idea.

A nice big freezer and some canning supplies can really cut down on the food bill. If you live in the country that's how you do it. A lot of people around here have gardens out of necessity, If I had a service that delivers to the door that would be great. We don't have a garden (no time or inclination) but we have friends with gardens and they love our jam, no money changes hands.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on the big freezer. Easy to get on craigslist. It's so easy to freeze we don't really can much. The wife even has recipes for jams that she freezes. 
We still do the garden….and ya, our neighbors don't mind that we always have more that we can use.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig it Mike. I wish we had the time and the sun to have a nice garden. We did a bunch of veggies and herbs in pots on the deck last year but no luck on anything substantial. The area we live in is an older area of the state and was very "farmy" in the past but, like the rest of the state, farms are giving way to new developments and housing. We moved here because its still kinda rural so in part of supporting local farms and being a little more healthy were choosing this route.

Canning story : my mothers father, an old school Italian, would can jars of cherries in brandy. This past christmas we celebrated Pop by cracking open the last known jar of cherryies. He was maticulous in a lot of respects and that included dating his jars. This particular jar 6/88. I was 8 lol. Those cherries made ya sweat.


----------



## OnlyJustME

How long are jarred/canned veggies/fruit good for? We went to my wife's great-grandfathers house and found a closet full of canned goods still sealed but they did not look good in the jar. the last time anyone actually lived there was in 1994 and some of the jars were dated in the early 80's.


----------



## chrisstef

If its soaked in booze, forever, but id probably pass on the canned pigs feet.


----------



## OnlyJustME

no telling what these were in. I wasn't gonna open it. Some of it was Fig preserves but they were pink in the jar.


----------



## TechRedneck

If it was a fruitcake… who knows?

I could dig some of those cherries however. I like my scotch aged 12 years or more.


----------



## mochoa

I used to love pickled pigs lips. I think thats a Louisiana thing, never seen them anywhere else.


----------



## lysdexic

Maur, surely you are kidding. If not, I'd love to hear about the moment when you decided that, just maybe, the pickled pig lips were not that good.


----------



## mochoa

Nope…









Its the cheeks of the pig I think. They are actually pretty tasty. They taste just like those Red Hot pickled sausages.

I gave up eating them when one day I got one with some stubble on it, apparently they didnt shave it well enough and that was the end of my pickled pig lip eating days. LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Nasty! ^

Did the pig whisker get stuck in your teeth?


----------



## mochoa

nah, it was just a little stubble. lol.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my god! I would have to be on death's door step of starvation to take that leap of faith on pig's lips. You are a brave man Mauricio.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice looking stretcher waste there Stef.

"Did the pig whisker get stuck in your teeth?" - <snicker>

As i understand it, roach legs can get caught in the throat if not sufficiently chewed. I don't think they are pickled though.


----------



## TechRedneck

When my family owned a supermarket, we sold a bunch of "Head Cheese" now if you want to eat something really nasty try some of that.










A pic of my moxon vice just to keep things on topic


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I couldn't do the pig lips, but I like pickled sausages, eggs etc. My wife can tell(smell) when I've eaten them though;-)


----------



## mochoa

I love the sausages and whenever I go home my parents usually have those pickled red onions! Love those things.


----------



## chrisstef

Mike - no way I could do the head cheese, ive seen it, its foul.

Pickled red onion …. I bet the women are all over you after that Maur.

Resaw party this weekend, Stef's house. Bring beer.


----------



## TerryBaldridge

I used to have a shop log. Some kind of cedar with this huge bent nail sticking out at a weird angle. Not sure what happened to it. I am guessing it gave me some bum advice when I was working out in the shop and ended up in the gully back behind it.

terry


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Terry - no one needs a BAD shop log. Obedient ones are hard to find. Keep up the search and when you find a good one, youll be best buds forever.


----------



## TerryBaldridge

It might be time for me give another shop log a try.

I had some hanging limbs cut off an elm tree a while back. Too big to resaw with my little sears bandsaw and too hard to split for the fireplace. I think I might wonder back in the woods and maybe reclaim a chunk of one of them.

I would think elm would make a good shop log.

terry


----------



## chrisstef

So i had a little moment with my 4 1/2 tonight. It was quick (lysdexic), lasting only half an hour from start to finish, but it was sweet. Summer camp nookie sweet. It was our first real hook up after months of courtship but guys, i gotta tell ya, i think im in love.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a phat shaving Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

I was thinkin Shane, you touched her first. I thank you for that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Summer camp nookie sweet." - You make me all kinds of proud.

Fantastic photo too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I totally get the "lovin' for the #4 1/2" feeling. Had it myself, but it's been a longer thing (bhog) and much more intense (al).


----------



## donwilwol

ahhh, come one!!! One shaving?? You can't leave her hanging like that. You got to let her finish?

observation, your not in camp anymore!


----------



## chrisstef

Im gonna see if i can close up the mouth just a touch more but the heft is nice to have. Planing nice straight grain helps too.

Tony - theres that warm, "i just had some whiskey", feeling that only you can provide. Youre kindly welcome sir.

Don - i smoothed all 4 sides. No way was it just a kiss n run.


----------



## widdle

4 1/2 looks dialed in..Now rip the darn thing and get the 5 and 7 out…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pine was meant to plane ehh? I love me some no 4 1/2 as well. Too bad I only have a crappy t11…lol. Course I want a t13…or 604 1/2. Ya know, easy pickins.


----------



## widdle

Red ..What is it that you like about the type 13 ? The taller knob ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Taller knob and large depth adj. are the functional likes (I'm really lost as to why anyone would prefer the small depth adj). Aesthetically, I really like the notched stanley logo (no orange) on the lever cap….and no raised ring for some reason. 
That, and I'm a plane princess.


----------



## widdle

So the 13 is before the orange logo ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Usually, but Stanley started mixing up in the later years (orange, then nickle plated with orange). I admit, a few of mine had a little orange left, and I buffed it out. 
I prefer the early bedrocks with the "bedrock" lever cap as well. Just like em.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone say T13, #4 1/2?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh yes you did Smitty;-)


----------



## chrisstef

No pine there Red, just the doug fir bench legs


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Doh, I forgot. I was distracted by the summer camp nookie.


----------



## BrandonW

This is from the other day-- broke out the bit and brace to bore holes for mounting a shelf.


----------



## chrisstef

Some good summer camp nookie will make you forget your name Red, all is forgiven.

Brandon - Nice! I love a good bit and brace meeting, something about hearing the wood crunch and those thick shavings pouring out. Ohh and the aroma. MMM aroma …

Also, cool shelf!


----------



## waho6o9

+1 on the cool shelf.

Fine work Mr. Brandon, keep at it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Brandon, that looks like you're heading straight through to the benchtop. AHHH!!! 

Great shelf, BTW. Incredibly unique, looks really good in walnut too. Well done.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks guys! I posted it as a project but had to delete it because when I made a slight edit to the photos, the thumbnail got all screwed up and wouldn't display. So I'll repost it soon (plus I can take more photos).

Smitty, I wasn't worried about boring into the bench as much as boring through the shelf!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That is sweet lookin Brandon. If you need anymore walnut, just swing by on your way home from work;-)

Gonna try and bust out a big A&C mirror for some friends passing though next weekend. But Lordy, Lordy, I need to get that lumber rack built. It was nicely stacked. Still have more in the shed.


----------



## lysdexic

Yeah Brandon - I was wondering what happened to your project.


----------



## BrandonW

I hated deleting it because I already had comments and people "favoriting" it, but the stupid image was broken and I knew that contacting the admins on this site wouldn't have accomplished anything, so alas, I'll just post it tomorrow and take more pictures. 

It is on reddit.com/r/woodworking for those who are redditers here.


----------



## Mosquito

Little "Roy Underhill" shot of the bench lol









Few half blinds for tonight. Absolutely butchered the first set, so the tray became an inch shorter  lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Love me some half-blinds, Mos. i've had no shop time this week, will have zero next week and it's killin' me… I was on a roll, now nothing. Stupid work…


----------



## mochoa

Man, no I'm going to have to need a #4 1/2.

Brandon, that shelf is really nice. How did you join the parts?

Mos, sweet bench pic, you ever going to apply a finish?


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, I used duct tape. That stuff works miracles. Or it was a combination of dowels, screws, and glue.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Smitty. I haven't had much time lately either. Been too busy. Last night was the first night I've managed to get a few hours in almost 2 weeks (except applying finish to the marking gauge)

*Mauricio* at some point yes… going to have to bring it to my parents' garage or patio for that, though. Was going to use Danish Oil on it, since I've got a bunch already, and I think it should make a decent bench finish


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry to beat a dead horse, but I finally posted the shelf as a project here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/86027


----------



## chrisstef

Friday night skew iron sharpening mix tape. Getting funky.

Tennessee pusher - OCMS
Shotgun - lightnin hopkins
Boys & girls - alabama shakes
Locomotive breath - jethro tull
Caravan - van morrison & the band
Signs - tesla
Sultans of swing - dire straits
Courdoroy - pearl jam
Country boy - aaron lewis


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sultans of Swing… There aren't many jams finer than that, when the setting is just right…


----------



## lysdexic

+1 on the classic Dire Straits. Sounds like a good evening Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice groove Stef.


----------



## WhoMe

Don't know many of them but I can listen to Jethro Tull (Locomotive breath, thick as a brick, aqualung) or Dire Straits (Don't fear the reaper, sultans of swing) any time. But I think I am more different than most and I can listen to Trance music for hours. It always has a good beat and it is just mindless music. 
I need to figure out how to hook up my ipod to my garage stereo and crank the pod casts…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes WhoMe, I need to get pandora into my shop…


----------



## BrandonW

Sultans is my favorite Dire Straits song-- and just a wonderful song all around. Good taste in music Stef!

Who me, I think the Reaper song is Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## chrisstef

For $25 this lil guy takes care of my shop tunes. Aux cord to either my ipod or iphone. Dont snooze on it this little thing, it thumps enough to rattle itself off the counter. 5 hours on a full usb charge.


----------



## Mosquito

This is what I use for shop tunes


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Your shop is close enough to connect via wireless. I don't think mine is and i am not mobile like Stef (i don't own a cell) so I think i'd have to run a CAT5 out to the garage to throw a pc in there. And never would it be as Hoss as your answer Mos.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad I'm not the only one whose shop time is centered around a soundtrack. If you have an old school receiver like I do, this little guy is the key to bringing an ipod or pandora to your shop. Gotta have a smartphone for pandora though. 









http://www.amazon.com/Dynex-Mini-Stereo-Audio-Cable/dp/B0032JAG4G/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1371922303&sr=1-2&keywords=rca+headphone+cable


----------



## chrisstef

^ eureka!!! I been tryin to figure out how to adapt my ipod to the existing surround sound. I was about to ditch it and dig out some old klipsch computer speakers ive got squirreled away but this may be the ticket Red.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have about four of those, priceless!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- If you have an actual Ipod, make sure the headphone end fits. I know apple has some funny jacks. I'm an android guy so I haven't run into that.

Before I got a smartphone, I contemplated getting a crappy tv for the shop, just so I could hook up a roku to have pandora. The roku on our main tv plays pandora non-stop when I'm home.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea its a regular aux jack on both the ipod and the iphone Red but the jack on the receiver is a mini jack and thats been boogerin me up.

Gave the ole jeep a lil love today. Been garaged for far too long so i treated her right and took her for a good spin in the sun today. Currently im in a burger coma glued to the couch. "The squeeler" won. Stef's not faring so well.


----------



## widdle




----------



## lysdexic

^ friggin LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

Well played widdle. Very well done! Its amazing how hard finding sunglasses that match the band of your shorts is.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef and Widdle. Definitely toward the top of my "Ljs I'd like to have a beer with" list. You guys are hilarious.

Stef, the only way to top that is to bust out the green speedo.


----------



## widdle

Red..Hun I'm soo sorry to disappoint, but, that's not actually me , its just a random pic off google…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL, I was just trying to see if Stef had a speedo and shades to match his jeep.


----------



## chrisstef

Im not sure you could handle "speedo Stef". Lookin like a tall glass of milk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Widdle, you funny bastard.


----------



## mochoa

Stef I have a little speaker a little like that. Usually rocking pandora.

However yesterday I hooked it up to my kindle and watched Paul Sellers Master class videos while working in the shop. Cant beat that, watch woodworking while woodworking.


----------



## mike1950

My shop goes from barely clean to I need a miracle!!!!


----------



## Airframer

I replaced all my plastic file handles with wooden Carlton handles today. Must nicer looking imho.










Next question is.. does anyone need any plastic handles? I have some available free for the asking.


----------



## chrisstef

Fancy pants ^. I like the new handles eric.

Mike welcome to the thread and LJ's as well. This is the place to show off your shop in all its "dumpiness" also known as shop in progress.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been meaning to get some file handles for a lot of my files… Most don't have a handle. I think other than my saw files, only one of my files has a handle that I use lol

I think I'm using it as an excuse to someday buy some nice rasps lol


----------



## chrisstef

Shop bomb goin on….


----------



## theoldfart

*MOS*, I've been sitting on and old Craftsman lathe for a few years. Bought it ($25) with he idea of turning handles for files and chisels. Just another roundtoit thing!

*STEF* , definitely da' bomb, having trouble navigating in mine; projects everywhere!


----------



## donwilwol

this is a bomb going off.



















I even caught some shrapnel


----------



## theoldfart

OUCH!


----------



## Willeh

Airframer: I used to have an old Fender silverface just like yours. Original tubes too. She was sweet! Got stolen on a gig. I sure do miss her…

Where did you get yours from??? LOL!


----------



## Airframer

Mines a '65 Deluxe Reverb Reissue from Sweetwater Music lol. Not nearly as cool as the one you had but still sounds damn sweet ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Is there a bench under there Don? It appears youve got the making of a picnic. French's mustard, a few bud lights …. Bet that finger didnt throb all night last night. Thats an ouchy.


----------



## donwilwol

I need an inbox. I bring stuff in, set it on the bench, and don't dare put it away or it will never get done. I need to reorganize.


----------



## stan3443

Don this is a bomb,i can at least see your bench. The dreaded horizontal space in a shop!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Stan for the win !!


----------



## Willeh

Wow Stan, that's quite the stack!!


----------



## donwilwol

its going to be pretty tough to beat Stan…..........


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yikes. That's painful.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My shop was dark, hot and boring so off topic i go…

I went hiking.









Mt. Hollywood 1610 ft.









It took 45 minutes from Fern Dell to peak.









Mostly fire roads but there were some shortcuts to get the blood pumping.









Views were hazy due to the marine layer but nice.

Los Angeles:









The Greek Theater (at left / red in the trees) and the Griffith observatory:









The Griffith observatory (Many scenes of Rebel without a clue were filmed there):


















It is hot out here this weekend; 85° at 8:56 am at the peak.

Went to cool off after the hike.

Manhattan Beach. Cloud cover until 3 pm. Ahhhhh lovely and no crowds.









None of it improved my woodworking skills though. Those are still abysmal.


----------



## waho6o9

Great way to re charge your batteries Tony.


----------



## chrisstef

A clear head will prove its worth in the shop Tony. I couldnt find a better way to achieve a clear head than the path you just took buddy. Thanks for letting us tag along. Very cool stuff buddy.


----------



## ShaneA

Great pics Tony. Looks a bit different there than here in Midwest : (


----------



## chrisstef

Do not eat a bowl of raisin bran at 11:00 at night. Jus sayin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What are you trying to say? Sheets are dirty?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony no dirty sheets but it was a window down kinda ride to work this mornin. M

Saw set, files, file holder / guide expected this week or just after the holiday. Saw vice materials currently in tow. Giddy up!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sounds like a perfect morning for the delivery of some buttercups (#10, 12 & 13) to some deserving coworkers.

Hell yeah. Good news! Looking forward to seeing your dive into saw sharpening; beginning with your saw vice build.


----------



## lysdexic

T - you should really just grow up buttercup (#9)


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are probably right….


----------



## lysdexic

Seriously, but not that serious, whether it be music or from the urban dictionary, I think I learn something from you every day.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes Scotty, I'm being educated as well. (clown wig)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony - we called em fastballs as kids but buttercup seems so much more genteel. For further education …. rusty sheriffs badge. Don't tell your mom I told ya though.


----------



## BrandonW

Tony, you're making me miss LA! Wonderful photos! I'm happy to be coming back for a couple of weeks later this month, though.


----------



## 489tad

Just saw the jeep. Still laughing!


----------



## chrisstef

Miss LA Brandon? Maybe Tony could send you a little smog in a bottle. Better known as "The Cali Buttercup".

Dan - That jeep post from Widdle was the best post on this thread hands down. I encourage more of that. Even Chuck approves.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry that i don't have any worthwhile information to impart to you Scott.

Thanks Brandon, i'm glad you enjoyed them. Yes come on back, it is not as bad as Stef makes it out; crowds are worse but the air is much better than in the past.

+1 Stef. Widdle is a cool cat. He laid some lumber and chisels on me last weekend. I'll have to post some pictures when i get home. He is a ridiculously generous guy to accompany his ballbusting prowess.


----------



## chrisstef

Must see pics Tony! Good on you widdle!

Little dumpster diving this morning after the boys ripped up 4500 square feet of rubber flooring. Gits me some shop mats now.


----------



## carguy460

Good news on the state of my shop…Basement remodel is DONE, so the chaos can be wrangled and the shop can be set up for woodworking again! If I have to stain one more piece of trim, I might loose my mind…luckily the next project won't require trim or stain!

Cleanup the shop, sharpen up the tools, then its workbench time!!!

Chaos:


----------



## chrisstef

Noice Jason. Do I see a champagne of beers down there in the left hand corner?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice score Stef. I forgot the pics last night, i'll post some during this holiday break.

Congrats Jason. Good to hear you will be able to pull shop time back to leisure rather than it being work.


----------



## carguy460

Ha…close, but nope!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not MGD?


----------



## carguy460

Ohhh…I didn't even see that! I thought we were talking about the blue and silver on the sawhorse workbench!

Actually…that is a bottle of Gumout!










I've sipped some nasty stuff in my day, but even I stop short of taking a pull off the ol Gumout bottle!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet it'd taste the same as MGD….


----------



## chrisstef

That is not living the high life.


----------



## carguy460

I think I know that chick…


----------



## ShaneA

I think that is a dude.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhhh ohhh Jason….


----------



## chrisstef

A couple of swills of Gumout and it shouldn't matter if its indeed a chick or a dude.


----------



## mochoa

lol


----------



## carguy460

Yikes…what have I done?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry 'bout your luck bro….


----------



## lysdexic

How did the basement remodel turn out?

I ask because I am in a similar situation. We are in the middle of a big a$$ backyard remodel. Although most of it is contracted out, there are still tons of projects to do along with and after them.

I am a slave to it.

So the state of my shop is "empty." It is bumming me out.


----------



## CL810

Yikes…what have I done?

Jason, you took a walk on the wild side.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear your having shop withdrawls Scott. I think that a good way to cheer yourself up is to buy yourself a new tool or do a small project. Something nice but not too nice, we know you like to get carried away . Just a little something to get ya in the shop for an hour or so. You need something to calm ya down buddy, and considering im not close enough to offer you what I got, Dr. Stef is hereby prescribing you to a 4 pack of double IPA, 3 hours in the shop, and a Greatful Dead double LP. Get some.

We're all slaves to one thing or another. Currently my 10 month old is the boss. He owns me. He knows it. He laughed in my face this morning after farting on me.


----------



## donwilwol

or do a small project

like a marking gauge, send it to me and I'll send it back. Just like the swap!


----------



## carguy460

Scott, the basement turned out great, although way over my deadline. I don't know what happened, I got 95% of the way done and then just stalled out on the trim. I think I was deathly afraid to screw something up or end up with gap-tastic miters after I worked so hard on the rest of it. Oh well, it is finally complete, wife is happy, and I'm back in the shop…drinking Gumout and picking up drunk dudes apparently…


----------



## chrisstef

Got a sticky carb and a box of wine here Jason …. jus sayin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah.


----------



## carguy460

I'm speechless…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotty, send over any tools feeling unloved and I'll take care of them in your time of distraction. Really, it's no trouble at all… But don't send any loopy, cross-dressing Gumout junkies; they're a dime a dozen around these parts…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jason, back into the breach. We'll be watching for you to amp up the woodworking.

Scotty. Lo siento. If it helps, I've been on a roll in my shop….but I've been neglecting every other darn thing I need to do;-)


----------



## chrisstef

The more i 4 and a half, the more i like it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Saucy.


----------



## lysdexic

ScottyB loves him some 4 1/2.

Stef - you provide wise council my friend. I have to take a jaunt into West Virginy this weekend but after that I am determined to get back into the shop. There are a million things I want to do and if I don't get back to making saw dust soon I might just give up, sell my tools and start a new hobby. Like day trading. I always wanted to restore a '65 mustang. Photography is a great hobby to blow some cash on. I could put a Nikon D4 on the credit card, pretend and take courses on photoshop. Then again I could take the stickers off that new set of golf clubs I bought 6 years ago. If that doesnt pan out, what could be more fun than getting fully outfitted for fly fishing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you build a few near flawless wood projects, including an art piece bench then ponder moving on to other quarry to conquer? Now i know why Al gives you the prison style in the shed….


----------



## lysdexic

On the contrary T, I was making reference to Ian's criticism of the rich guy who outfits himself for a hobby but does not have the dedication to follow through. It resonates in a negative way because I have purchased woodworking tools that far exceed my skill and need. I hope not to exemplify his critique but I have been known to move from one obsession to another.


----------



## ShaneA

So when you quit woodworking, can I come out to NC and get the SawStop and the bench? Just saying…that is some good stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If you don't need a straight man to participate in your ridiculing tirade of the affluent ADHD crowd, just say so.


----------



## lysdexic

Well said Tony.


----------



## BrandonW

Hey, I already called Scotty's tools earlier in this thread or the Workbench one. I got dibs.

But really, Scotty has nice tools, but he does excellent work despite his best efforts to convince us otherwise. Exhibit A: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/81012


----------



## lysdexic

Dammit fellas. Your comments are gracious but I am not seeking justification nor compliments. Just sharing some introspection. Ian's comments bother me because I know exactly who he is talking about. It has been festering all day.

I listened to a Micheal Fortune interview today on ShopTalk live. He has been a woodworker for over forty years and the guy is amazing. A master of his craft.

I hope to achieve the latter and not atrophy into the former.


----------



## BrandonW

I hear you Scotty. I don't mean to rob you of any introspection. As an outsider I see your tools as fitting for who you are and the work you do (who could blame a doctor for owning a Sawstop?!), but we all have our own demons we wrestle with. For me I struggle with trying to get by with decent tools when I lust after premium tools. The Few LN tools I own I adore, but I know I probably shouldn't even own them because I'm currently a student who isn't exactly bringing home the bacon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interesting Scotty. I thought you were just poking fun at yourself on the other thread. Now I feel a little bad about my "profit from their folly" comment. I was referring to the guy I'm dealing with who bought a bunch of LN, didn't take the time to learn how to use them, then let them sit and rust.

I realize I don't really know you. But for what it's worth, I don't think you are the type of guy Ian was talking about either. i.e."Maybe three or four pieces of wood ever get touched by those tools. Making stuff is hard."

So you've gotten carried away buying tools. We all lust after tools. Any woodworker with extra cash it going to be guilty of that. You actually work with those tools. It will take the rest of your life to master them.

Mastering the craft? I wrestle with that. I can't decide if it's even possible for those of us who can't do this full-time. We have another career. I think of How far I've come averaging 10 hours a week, where would I be averaging 50 the past 5 years? All we can do is keep working at it and see where we get. It's still worth the journey.

My hope is that your able to finish your remodels, cut back on the chaos, and simplify your life. That will get you back in the woodshop. That glorious place of agony and ecstasy.


----------



## chrisstef

Sheesh. Youre gonna make me go all Dr. Phil on this $hit aint ya Scotty. First, youre a good wood worker, better than most, seriously. Second, you bought nice tools because you can, dont feel bad about that. You may have over bought tools because thats what we do when we dont get shop time. Its a substitute. I do the same thing. I also venture to guess that youre a neat person who doesnt really care for clutter and unfinished projects. Perfectionist to some degree. The massive backyard project has your panties all bunched up. All you can see is all the ansillary stuff that needs to get done. My wifes the same way. Let it ride brother, you aint goin no where. The time will come for that crap. As for the golf clubs, if ya stroll up the coast ill show ya how to use em as well as how not to use them. Woodworking is a lot like golf. Its hard, real hard. Unless you do it everyday you aint gonna make the tour but you can still hit in the high 70's. Enjoy it for what its worth in the moment. Now if i find yourself entering that portion of your psyche that tells you that youre some trust funded hack of a woodworker that quits when things get tough ever again i will kick the e-$hit out of you. For real.

Happy July 4th buddy!


----------



## donwilwol

Ok, you guys almost lost me. Who has *ONE* hobby. Scott, you caught me on the 65 mustang. For me its a 68. Convertible, 4 on the floor, 302 boss. Trust me, if the opportunity arose, woodworking would be on hold a while, but no tools would be sold!!!


----------



## theoldfart

*Don W*, miss my '66. I'm a bit on the Scotty side, don't have one bike , have four, skiing: tele, bc downhill cross-country, climbing ice and trad etc. I buy the best equipment I can afford . Cheap stuff doesn't last and in some cases will put you Scotty's hands on the table or worse. What I like about woodworking is I can get great tools at a lower cost and a little sweat equity and a smaller carbon footprint, a win/win. My two cents


----------



## donwilwol

I was into rebuilding military rifles for a while. I still have a cabinet full of long rifles built, rebuilt or remodeled. I've given several to my son.

You've got to break it up a little and its.amazing how many tools follow.


----------



## lysdexic

Gawd. Read through my posts again this AM.

What a bunch of self-absorbed, apologetic whining.

I will call my urologist first thing Monday morning. He said that once I get my testosterone level back up to adult male levels then I will be a candidate for my testicular and penile prosthesis.


----------



## theoldfart

go for some BIG ones! Now gonna watch the Tour…


----------



## ShaneA

Does that mean I won't be getting a gently used SawStop? : (


----------



## chrisstef

You wouldnt want ANY of his post surgery left overs Shane. Sawstop included.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm still willing to accept the tools you have when you tire of them, Scotty. Just the kind of guy I am.

"go for som BIG ones!" - gotta love that, nice one Kevin. lol


----------



## widdle

Alow yourself two hand tools …And make a spoon….brain rest..


----------



## chrisstef

I think Widdle just hit on you Scotty. 2 tools and some spooning?


----------



## theoldfart

That'll leave bad taste in your eyes!


----------



## TechRedneck

2 cents here,

Shop is nice and clean, however I am spending the day finishing some trim in the bedrooms and loft upstairs. The wife has been pretty good about it but we built the house 10 years ago and I never finished the trim in the bedrooms.

Hell I am never up there and the rooms are hardly ever used except when the kids visit or my parents come down for a visit, most of the time the doors and heat vents are closed. Ever have a project you know you can and should do but for some reason hate the thought of doing it? I don't know… it's wodworking I guess… If the rooms were closer to the shop, have to go from the basement to the first floor then up to the second with the cuts.

Crap, think I will have a beer, it's the 4th of July!


----------



## chrisstef

Its the case of the 90%ers Mike. Get it functional and the last 10% drags on forever unfinished. Im guilty of it.

Enjoy that beer … And the independance. Ill join ya. Southern Tier 2x IPA.


----------



## widdle




----------



## widdle

I wrapped up this project last week…A little tear out …next week..trim…stay tuned..


----------



## theoldfart

*Widdle*, I'm self censoring!

*Mike*, putting Danish oil finnish on a window grill I put up four years ago. SWMBO is happy.

*Chris* nice ipa, doin' a coffee porter now


----------



## lysdexic

Arrived at my destination in WV. Stopped at the Tamarack along the way. I had heard that they sell some woodworking pieces made by local artisans. It was better than I expected. Mike already knows this but if you are ever travel on I-77 near Beckly it is worth the stop. Enjoy.

I took some pics for you guys and made a public album on photobucket. I have not edited any of the pics.

Tamarack


----------



## CL810

Yo ScottyB - check out Fortune's classes at Marc Adams.


----------



## mochoa

You guys have made me laugh a few times this morning as I was running around. Thanks for that.

Widdle, great pics of the pets.

Scott, great pics, a lot of beautiful pics. Now I need two walnut slabs to make change my dinning table top.

I had some sweet sweet shop time today. Hole bunch of pine shavings going on, My son's new mattress is sitting on the floor until I get the bunk beds on so my wife has sanctioned some day time shop time for me.


----------



## CL810

Serious work there Mauricio! Shop log, Cabinet Master clamps, heap of gossamer shavings…..


----------



## mochoa

Thanks CL. I keep coming very close to buying a power jointer but I would miss jointing by hand. And I'm getting a lot faster at it.


----------



## widdle

Scotty ..Yep that's the stuff…wow..The dining taple with the tree's is insane…Forget the spoon..looks like you've put yourself back on track..simple..

That looks like the plane was dialed in there maur… Butter..nice..


----------



## TechRedneck

Tamarak is quite a different place. The food is cooked by people from the Greenbrier Resort and you have to be "juried" to exhibit there. Been a while but when I pass by I always try to stop, if not to eat.

Scotty: If you are passing through North Central WV, (Elkins) let me know. Just me in the house, the wife is off with the grandkids. Still have some beer in the fridge.


----------



## BrandonW

I enjoyed that photo album, Scott. My favorite was that table with the trees carved(?) on to the top.


----------



## theoldfart

Went out to get some stock to make a couple of Adirondack Chairs and a garden bench. Guess I've been living in a bubble since most of my wood has been free! Tried to get western red cedar in 5/4, nothing less than $4/bf and 4/4 $2.50/bf. Granted it was milled so 1" and 3/4" respectively. SO gave up, came home hoping my other deal works out- free beams from a barn.
When in doubt drink beer and make ice cream Zabaglione Gelato


----------



## chrisstef

Lil wiggly off the bandsaw …. Gave that 3/4 hp motor all she could handle.


----------



## carguy460

Nice Stef…today may be the day I bite the bullet and buy some BORG lumber and dive in on my bench build. I've given up on sourcing old timbers…for about $100 I can get enough lumber to get started, so what the heck.

Keep up the progress Stef…I need you for motivation…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just saw Scotty's album. Place looks pretty cool. Better than the Amana colonies. Oh snap.

Stef- I bet those buggers did push your bandsaw. Now get to work.

Jason- There you go. Take your time and pick some good ones. A pine bench really doesn't cost tool much. When I made Schwarz's $175 bench…..$75 of it was the vise.


----------



## chrisstef

Roger that Jason. Ill do my best buddy. If i can get to planing today ill be in great shape and the loud stuff will be done for a while.

It was hard having someone (my neighbor) in the shop that didnt realize how slow ya need to go on the bandsaw. He wanted to pull and almost stalled the blade twice. Beggers cant be choosers though. I couldnt have done it solo.


----------



## theoldfart

*Stef* good show and +1 on the second set of hands. I've done some pretty Rube Goldberg setups to resaw big/long stuff

*Jason* know how you feel. My big beams fell through. Got sniped by a carpenter when I wasn't looking! 

Did finish cutting and dressing two legs and a stretcher, wound up w/5 1/8" square after getting the twist out


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Damn lumber snipers.

Hauled 13,000 tons of coal across Nebraska last night. Yes, people of Illinois, you will have electricity and air conditioning tomorrow. Ahhh never mind. I was just trying to make my job sound interesting.


----------



## widdle

Red..Throw some of that white oak in the caboose and head west…


----------



## theoldfart

*RED* Actually my wife and kids used to go with me to train yards and watch them switching; I thought it was pretty cool.

Also one more dirty job to do:









There's an empty glass if your consist is headed this way!


----------



## Airframer

*Red* don't feel bad. My job looks very intersting on the TV and in the movies but as I type this I find myself sitting at a desk on a Sunday morning for 8 hours babysitting a phone that never rings… Life Accelerated!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya fellas. There are some cool things about my job…. the rest is pretty boring. My kids think I have the coolest job in the world…..so that's fun.

I wish I could travel a little farther out, maybe even have a beer with some LJ's, but our runs don't really work that way. We don't get to go all over like pilots. We just have a few routes that we need to know like the back of our hand. I really never get out of NE and IA. The time stuck in hotels wears on me. But, it's an honest living and I really can't gripe. Railroadin pays da bills.

Like most here, I live for my time with my family and my woodshop.


----------



## chrisstef

Kevin - i like your choice in beers. "What have ya got on tap that resembles motor oil? Cuz ill have that." Otter Creek stovepipe porter may be my fave.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, its a toss up between Lefty's Smoked Porter and High and Mighty's Two Headed Beast Stout. For something lighter High and Mighty has Beer of the Gods, mmmm good!


----------



## mochoa

No picture of the cold one I'm drinking but I do have some beefy HD Pine I worked today for yall. 
Almost 3"x3"s hand sawn and planed edges. Im starting to love me some SPF from HD.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like Magoo has a buddy, great pooch.

Great pictures Scott, thanks for taking the time to share them. I want that tomahawk.

Looking Good Mauricio.

Stef you may find that herbalization of the neighbor will cool his jets and lessen his urge to tug on your wood.

Pictures as promised…

Everything that is stickered and the natural edge pieces were gifted:









Huge Variety:









Chisels:









Gouges:









Thank you again Widdle.


----------



## lysdexic

WTF T!? I obviously missed the story behind the above pictures. Do tell.


----------



## theoldfart

Same here


----------



## carguy460

My dream day of buying BORG lumber for my bench turned into a nightmare…they had about enough 2×8's to build half of my benchtop…and all of them sucked. Knots everywhere, a little twisted, checked ends…I complained, asked for the stash in the back, they said no dice (I guess there wasn't a stash in the back), but they would sell me what was on the shelf for half price.

So now I have half the lumber I need, but its really crappy knotted up stuff…but its 1/4 the total budget I set for my bench build (lumber anyway), so I'm not sure if I won today or just lost 25% of my budget on firewood…

EDIT: I may have lost today, but looks like Tony came through with an epic win…


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! Tony just went over the top w/the chisels. They got to be hot, right?


----------



## bhog

Posting to get to the end.

What up guize?


----------



## lysdexic

Tsup wich u bro?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bhog, what have you been up to? But then I see you're already signed off. Man, that's an epic drive-by…


----------



## widdle

That is one impressive sticker job tony…


----------



## lysdexic

Hit an antique store when I was up in West Virginy. I can never find any decent handplanes. Maybe I am just too picky.

I am reading "By Hand and Eye" by Walker and Tolpin. They do a lot with a compass and have been on the look out for a vintage one.

I also found a leather bound Lufkin tape measure.

So…. I have a couple new comers to the shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That "By Hand and Eye" book is proving to be a tough one for me. Lots of drawing 'shorthand' I have no experience with, and I'm missing out. It's a great read, and I'll keep plugging away, but it's a bit frustrating at times.


----------



## lysdexic

I'll admit that that I have awoken several times to find the book lying on my chest


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scott, Widdle had sent me a PM asking if i would be interested in some "scraps" he wanted to get rid of, then proceeded to lay all the above on me. Ridiculously generous guy.

Very nice score; in a plush green case to boot. Extremely pimp. I have an example of a Lufkin tape although the leather is in nowhere near as good of condition. Congratulations on the fine specimens you acquired.

Hiya Hog!! Miss ya bud.


----------



## lysdexic

Tony - uh - what about the chisels?

I like the Lufkin rule. Somebody wrote "Parkersburg WV 2-18-24" on it. The drafting set was $12 and I am a sucker for green velvet anyway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh… them too.

Like i said ridiculous.


----------



## lysdexic

I covet.


----------



## Mosquito

Some dang fine showings here this weekend… awesome all around


----------



## chrisstef

Im honestly upset about not being up late enough last night to join in real time on what has transpired here since 9:30 EST.

Maur - "Im starting to love me some SPF from HD." You've earned a 3 day ban. Jus sayin. 

Tony / Widdle - My west coast brothas. Wow, just wow. Abundant generosity. You shoulda gave him mom's broom in return Tony. I would have booted the old lady out of bed and spooned those chisels all night long (tough guy talk, id be the one on the couch). Im gonna need to see more of those bad boys.

Scotty - I dig that green foldable caddy. Looks like some nice drafting tools. I bet buying them almost felt like shop time. It should give you just enough incentive to get into the shop and draw some circles all over some stuff. Scotty's shop smells of rich mahogany and is full of many leather bound tapes.

Hog - either hang or don't brah. Little drive bys don't even give me the chance to break your stones.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty Picked up an antique set of dividers almost exactly like that! No green velvet on mine though.

Stef, sorry man, I signed up for Paul Sellers Masterclasses online (which are great by the way) and he's always talking about how nice pine is so Im getting brain washed. But for real though, if you pick through the stacks of Kiln Dried 2×8"'s you can find some good stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice find Scotty. Hand and Eye is the next book on my shelf.

Jason- don't give up. Sometime its that way with hardwoods as well. Our borg was ugly, so I found better stuff at a big building supply place in omaha.

Wood is wood Maur, after fighting hardwoods, pine can be fun to work with.


----------



## chrisstef

Just breakin your stones Maur. Ive got a stack of pine in the shop after ordering just a liiiittttllleee bit extra for the pantry doors. Shop cabinets, tills, and the like will be made.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Scotty's shop smells of rich mahogany and is full of many leather bound tapes." - He's kind of a big deal.

You did just suggest i turn-out ma for lumber, didn't you? Seriously, you are on my hero list.


----------



## Mosquito

Working on a counter tray/storage thing. And wanting new chisels lol

So far 100% hand tools


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are those sliding DT's Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

no, not that adventurous yet lol Just dado's Though I see why you asked. The inside pieces are all higher than the mahogany ends, which are slightly higher than the oak sides. They'll all eventually get down to the same level, but for now that hasn't been done yet


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sides are halfblind dovetails?


----------



## Mosquito

those are, yes


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Mos.


----------



## bhog

Ive been busy guys and haven't done much in the shop,and have most of mine packed up waiting on closing on my house…waiting..I did build a table a few weekends ago









Drive byes it will have to be for awhile,but just remember the winters are a little slower for me so there is that.Miss you hetero's too,lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow just threw some scraps together huh? Holy crap. Nice work.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Hog. Status reclaimed.


----------



## bhog

Well they weren't scraps exactly but ya,one of the fastest things I have built.
Thanks man.I will post a project after I put it in the house,,lol.


----------



## donwilwol

excellent bhog. I love the contrast.


----------



## lysdexic

As usual Stef, you are way too eager to let a man back into your life. Me? I need a little more.

Brandon, what materials did you use? Quilted maple and what else? Shellac finish? M&T joinery hall table? Got a drawer? Do you need my mailing address?


----------



## lysdexic

Also have some other new addition to the shop…..

A few weeks ago a strong thunderstorm blew over several trees near my work. I noticed that one home lost an old dogwood. The next day is was cut up and at the curb. So, I rang the door bell and asked to take the bigger logs.

I know that dogwood is hard to come by, hard as nails, makes great tool handles and such. The trunk is bi-lobed and about 10" in diameter. That is pretty good sized for a dogwood.

I am open to suggestions on how to process these logs and how to purpose them.

Guidance?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've heard you can petition the lord with prayer. Perhaps that would be a source of guidance for you.


----------



## ShaneA

A sled on the bandsaw would be a way.


----------



## Tugboater78

13k tons of coal is childs play… HaH!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Child's play…lol. Feels a little different when it's strapped to your arse going down the rails;-)

Scotty, little sumpin like this:









Then sticker and dry.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for input fellas. I have been looking at the Carter log mill but seems like dollars wasted.

I think I'll save the smaller branches for future tool handles, mallet heads etc and resaw the bigger pieces for possible drawer fronts etc.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah on the rails it would be a bit more hairy


----------



## Mosquito

Gotta love it when it's one of those "Just gonna go look at something quick", and then next thing you know it's an hour, and 12:30 in the morning lol

Oh well, at least it wasn't wasted effort. Got all the pieces planed down to match


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice looking piece, Mos!


----------



## chrisstef

Killer score scotty. I cant say ive ever seen dogwood milled.

Mos - great work man. Looks nice and tight brother.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotty also wins 'best use of a four-fold ruler' award for Monday… almost didn't pick up on it. Brass bound, too…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Mos. Beautiful work man.


----------



## mochoa

Bhog, very nice for a quick project!

Scott, I would say you can split those logs with wedges to make them easy to process but the grain doesn't look that straight.

Mos you did that in one evening? Nice work man, you've got the hand tool joinery thing down man!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Tony.

Mauricio, I've spent 3 nights on it so far. I cut stopped dados for the last middle piece last night, but everything was left at different heights. They all stop at the groove for the bottom, so they were all made with marking knife and chisel work for the 6 of them. Before I actually made it to bed like I intended to last night, I ended up taking it apart, planing everything close, putting it back together, and then planing everything even. Wasn't planning on finishing that last night, but oh well lol


----------



## theoldfart

A rebuttal on my whine in post #636, A friend called and asked if I wanted some rough cut lumber. Thought about two seconds and said of course. He gave me this:


















8' 4/4 any where from 4" to 9" wide. The big piece on top 12/4! Time to celebrate:


----------



## donwilwol

Is that free CHERRY?


----------



## theoldfart

uh huh!


----------



## bhog

Thanks gents.
Scotty , black walnut and yep quilted maple,some dyes and yes to shellac(you use shellac-wise Asian voice) and yes M&T joinery-by hand I think(lol) no drawer though,and ya I could use your address,could find something to send to you.


----------



## bhog

Nice score Fart. Real nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Id be happy as duck with a score like that. Tell your boys that you know a guy an hour n a half south that loves free wood. Buys beer too. Get your celebrate on OF.


----------



## theoldfart

will look into it, It's the third time in as many years he's done this I figure the big one will make a fine vise/chop.


----------



## lysdexic

Cherry is a favorite. Good for you OF.

Thanks for the feedback Brandon. I like your style.


----------



## CL810

*OF *- It's a lucky man who gets free cherry.


----------



## donwilwol

I had a whole pile of cherry and sold it when I moved out of my shop several years ago because I really didn't have a place to store it. I really wish I'd found a place to store it.


----------



## theoldfart

*Scott, Clayton, Don*. it's my favorite. It works well, this stuff has been air drying for over seven years so it planes like a dream.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats OF. Good for you man!


----------



## theoldfart

tanks


----------



## theoldfart

Just something to read
http://blog.lostartpress.com/2013/07/10/american-tools-and-implements-in-edinburgh/


----------



## chrisstef

Kevin - I think that most of us around here were born in the wrong century. How nice would it have been to be around in the days where craftsmanship was heralded in such a high regard that monetary gains took a back seat to pride.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, if you think about it those of us who are of the progressive luddite persuasion are in fact putting monetary gain in the back seat, way back!


----------



## chrisstef

Had to google Luddite. Good stuff Kevin.


----------



## TerryDowning

progressive luddite persuasion - perfect. I love it and I hope you don't mind if I borrow that phrase from time to time.


----------



## theoldfart

Have at it, I think I picked it up from another hand tool blog, not sure!


----------



## WhoMe

"Tell your boys that you know a guy an hour n a half south that loves free wood"

Uh….chrisstef … *TMI* dude…..... <:-O


----------



## theoldfart

Come to think of it, it DID sound like a proposition. Glad I missed that


----------



## lysdexic

^ "free wood."

I was hesitant to say something earlier but I cant help it.

Besides Kevin, how long has it been since you got free cherry?


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, high school and I married her 43 years ago.


----------



## CL810

I said you were lucky!


----------



## theoldfart

Clayton, you betcha!


----------



## chrisstef

I call this … Victory Bench.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding Stef!


----------



## widdle

what's goin on there ?


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like all you are missing is the lava lamp and the "water pipe"..


----------



## chrisstef

Just enjoying a victory beer. Me and the bench widdle.

Ya know Shane its been a while since i owned a lava lamp. Might be cool in the shop.


----------



## theoldfart

Good day at the flea market:









A MF 75 block plane, NOS Irwin auger bits and an old fashion adjustable circle bit for a brace.


----------



## widdle

O fart…that bit looks handy..

Twenty five years as a carpenter is really paying off in the shop..


----------



## theoldfart

Widdle, sketch up plans, hand tools, details?


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats on the new addition widdle. Have to put in a few jack studs to support the weight of that roll?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like the cost estimate is on the wall, to the right. Project planning is key, after all…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Peda, for that tip.

Widdle, you've been called out on your choice of towel roll…


----------



## donwilwol

Widdle, don't you find it odd now. You need a paper towel and you don't have to search for the roll you just had?


----------



## chrisstef

That aint just any paper towel either, them be shop towels. A clear and substantial upgrade over even the finest of Bounty rolls.

Just found out that my Veritas saw filing doo hickey doesn't fit on those big honkin 8" files. Gonna have to free hand this next sharpening session. Love me a good challenge. 4 1/2 ppi Ripasaurus is up next. 10 degrees of rake. Then it'll be a D23 cross cut. Then 2 Disston tenon saws.

G'zero shop time this weekend and it looks like our weekends are booked up through the end of August. This whole have kid, will travel thing just might cost me a slice of sanity lol.


----------



## carguy460

I hear ya Stef - my little one is keeping me quite busy. Every time I get home and think I'll have some shop time, the wife hands her to me so she can attempt to get some sleep…I got one of those baby backpack ("frontpack", really) things (which works great!), but it's hard to do much sharpening/sawing/planing/tool restoration with a baby strapped to your chest.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Twenty five years as a carpenter is really paying off in the shop.." - Uh huh. 

Hang in there Stef; I hear it gets a lot easier…


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya Jason. Babystef hated that backpack. Hed get all sweaty and end up kickin me in the gut n potatoes all the time. With him crawling now its all hands on deck. He had his first loss of "man blood" yesterday. Faceplanted on the hardwood and got a little nick over his eye.

The shop will always be there Tony. Ill get there in due time but as for right now the summers got me by the beans. Ive got a week of vacation to burn sometime soon and should be able to score a lil time then. Soon enough ya know.

Id hate to miss things like this:


----------



## carguy460

LOL nice pic Stef!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too cool.


----------



## donwilwol

I'll tell ya guys, it doesn't get better, it just gets different. They grow up and get a life of their own. You get more shop time but miss the sh$# out of them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 for the "different" statement. High truth there…


----------



## mochoa

Ha, great pic Stef!

I hear you Don, and Smitty, I'm dreading the says when its on longer cool to be seen in public with your folks.


----------



## theoldfart

+ 2.5 on Don's post, but then there's grand kids .


----------



## donwilwol

Grandkids do make you smile.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My wife and kids have been at the outlaws for a couple days. All the shop time I want! Fun for a day or two….now I really miss em. Glad they're coming home today. That "grass is always greener' thing is a cruel trick our mind plays on us.

Maur- like the new pic.

The french cleat board I added to my shop this weekend. I posted more about it on the toolbox forum.


----------



## lysdexic

Red - I thought you had an 8" Grizzly jointer?

Is that french cleat oak plywood? How did you attach the walnut cleats?


----------



## chrisstef

Dang rojo, you're French cleats are nicer than 90% of the material that ive got in my shop.

Its scary how fast my little guy is growing up, 10 months all ready and crawling around like a speed demon. Im gonna soak up all the time I can with him while hes little and still impressionable. No matter how "cool" I think I am it wont be long until Dad's a total dork.

Ohh and Red, don't mind Scotty, hes always asking guys about their 8 inchers. Jointers and otherwise.


----------



## lysdexic

^"it wont be long until Dad's a total dork." You assume you are not already! You keep thinking that brother.


----------



## chrisstef

Bro, if sharpening saws doesn't make me the coolest MF'er on the planet I dunno what does. My plan has always been that if I keep telling myself things they'll eventually come true. Here's the list.

You're good looking.
You're smart.
You're funny.
You're tenacious.
Its bigger than average.
You're a good wood worker.

I try to repeat those lines at least once a day in the mirror for posterity.


----------



## widdle

O fart…home depot isle 28. i put the bracket screws in with a rigging axe..nice huh..

Red That's gonna work good..


----------



## theoldfart

Widdle, too subtle a tool, next time use a peavey!


----------



## MT_Stringer

I finally got around to reading this thread. OK, so I only read the pictures. Goes much faster that way. 

I am doing a garage/shop makeover and writing a blog about it detailing my adventures. Feel free to follow along.
Short version. Here are the before shots and the state of the shop as of today.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa MT. That's got the making of a killer shop remodel. And for the word unfriendly …

2 thumbs up.


----------



## mochoa

Nice! I need a finish storage cabinet like that! A lot of good stuff there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty- Right, it's the walnut cleats are mounted (glued and screwed) to a piece of oak plywood I had. I posted a step by step on the toolbox forum. The tills on the french cleats, combined with the joinery bench below will essentially be my toolbox.
I do have an 8" grizzly. Its the first step to replacing that piece 'o crap jet combo machine…which still my functioning planer.

Today's shop activity seem fitting for the conversation. My youngest turns 3;-)


----------



## mochoa

Man that shop is looking nice!


----------



## widdle

how big is that space red…stef had a mongoose by the way…
Sometimes i think about adopting, just soo i could have a decent cutman…" yo kid…thirty and a quarter plus…and dont be short"...


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol widdle x2.
Happy birfday to lil red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Widdle- How big is my shop? It's like 21×24'. And I think that's why my uncle had me cutting siding for him when I was like 14. I was the only one who could read a tape measure.


----------



## widdle

Hmmm..Mines about that , yours seems roomy…Getting ready to shingle soon..sorta fun..


----------



## widdle

first all handtool jewelry box..That's a 20" atkins perfection…Silky…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gotta love some Atkins Panel Saw action… Nice…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## theoldfart

widdle, I spy a nice workbench under that fine lookin' box!


----------



## widdle

It's a bit hoopty…But i have no complaints, and really like the 28" jaw at the end..makes me want to hang up the bags for good..


----------



## theoldfart

Sahweeeet! Did you post the build?


----------



## widdle

Fart.. Yes..I played it out at the worbench place to exhaustion.. over stayed it's welcome…
smitty..yes that atkins is great..The handle has a tittle more downward tilt than the disstons i have..More comfortable to me..


----------



## theoldfart

Time for a break, me and the minions are going to grill some steak and veggies. Catch you later.


----------



## lysdexic

Right on - Fart

Worked the weekend. Here to yuin's


----------



## theoldfart

Cheers!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Right on fellas. Sam Adams and homemade pizza here. Then my son's baseball game. Life is good.


----------



## theoldfart

And how!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey! Water and evidence of family frolicking!

Friggin' awesome….


----------



## widdle

lysdexic..Great architecture there…


----------



## chrisstef

Full of hell yea ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Widdle - I was looking back on the photographs you took. They are really great. I particularly like the one of the back fence w/ the bags hanging from the yardarm. Nice job man.

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## widdle

widdle hijack..









Sorry…im bored.









and old skool..


----------



## theoldfart

Most excellant boredom, a regular joseph.


----------



## lysdexic

Widdle - awesome fence! Your pictures appear genuine. Mine was just Photoshopped.


----------



## widdle

either way… nice pad..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya both got nice pads. Widdle, the old school pic. Quite a backdrop to get some work done.


----------



## widdle

yeah fun job…Good crew..


----------



## chrisstef

Intermittent trellises …. great idea. Let the climbers hook up and go wild. I could get down in a backyard like that for sure. Mine looks like mother nature threw up.

Scotty - the shingled lean to …. S'under there brah? Also confused by the fact that there is both 3/4 of a beer in your glass as well as the bottle. Just toppin it right off and savin a trip back to the cooler?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Way to early to be so damn analytical….. Let me get coffee at least.

Nice work Widdle. Is that last one in Malibu?


----------



## lumberjoe

Thanks to work, my "shop" is now behind a laptop in a heavily secured DoD Aerospace facility. Subsequently, my wife has taken over the garage. She has banged out 13 cutting boards and some turnings in the past 2 weeks - all from rough sawn boards.

Someday I'll be able to actually make something agian


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta make them papers brah ^


----------



## lumberjoe

Fo sho. I'm probably pretty close to you where I am now. Maybe I'll just use your shop instead


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a pretty good idea of the place youre at. I used to work right around the corner, next door to where the new Dunkin Donuts is. I miss the greasy breakfast Tre Bros used to serve there. You're more than welcome to use it, I haven't been in mine a ton either. Just excuse the variety of crap that is strewn all over the place.

BTW - the short stretchers need to be cut to length at 29". The long ones need to be planed down to size at 2.5" x 5.5" and cut to around 55". Ill work on making the tenons. If ya gotta wiz just head out the back door and use the woods. Don't touch my mountain dew, everything else is fair game


----------



## theoldfart

*Stef/Joe*They are a bit long for my bench but I'm sure I can adjust. I'll take 'em!


----------



## widdle

Dunkin donuts next door..trouble..

Tony..Yes Latigo canyon, late 80's..I was low man..glueing..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those poor folks having to live on the beach in that dinky house…..


----------



## chrisstef

Did you have to scan in that polaroid Widdle? Id sign up for glue man on a job like that no problem. Hell id haul buckets of steam so you could keep the glue workable.

When building on sand like that do you have to drive those piles in or are the just dug and poured in place widdle? Building on sand always kind of amazed me.


----------



## widdle

Those are big , deep , poured in place caissons..But, thankfully we didn't do the concrete there..


----------



## chrisstef

Grade beams connecting them too or just the vertical caissons? I only ask out of simple curiosity. Nothin but rock and clay up here, very little sand. I cant put a shovel into the ground without makin sparks in my neighborhood.


----------



## widdle

I would assume grade beams…But, we just framed it….and i was mostly looking at the surf, and scanning for bait balls..while trying to grasp 1/8th's, and on center..


----------



## widdle

and weaseling puffs off edmon's hammer pipe…


----------



## DaddyZ

Wow how did I miss this for 120 Days ????


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff all around Widdle. Some days i really miss being in the field with guys like edmon. The guys get a real kick out of it when i don the hard hat and boots once a year.


----------



## Woodmaster1

It is a little warm today so no work in the shop just pictures. Sorry more than one picture. I am starting to get things in place.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bait balls…. love those things.


----------



## CL810

Uhh, *Woodmaster*, I think you need a 4 car garage. Envy coming your way.


----------



## widdle

Woodmaster..You look busy..good on ya..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, nice shop man. Lottsa room.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmm Hmmm… 'swut I'm talkin' bout!!!

Nice!


----------



## mochoa

Beautiful.


----------



## chrisstef

Back in workbench mode. Ill hold off on sharpening the next saw until I need it. Had way too much fun hand cutting those puppies last night.

That and im having a slow afternoon so a teaser was a must.


----------



## widdle

Very clean stef..What was the process ?( how you doo dat ?)


----------



## chrisstef

I tried a new method last night Widdle at the guidance of BHog. The process was:

Make 4 cuts around the face of the board. Front, back, edge, edge to depth. In this case it was 3/4". Once I did that I flipped it on end and made 2 rip cuts at the front and back of the tenon. Popped the waste out with a chisel and a few taps of the mallet. Worked well and saved me a couple of cuts.

Im yet to clean them up but ill be using my 140 and 92. I probably wont go too crazy fitting them because I plan on draw boring.


----------



## bhog

My new shop is gonna be huge brah's


----------



## TimRoman

This is my very first forum post here and I thought I'd talk about my shop.

My shop is just 10-by-13 feet in size so I have to do my best to maximize the space I have. Lately, I've been making changes. I built a new set of bins for my cut-offs and and some heavy duty shelving up higher for my longer pieces. I just finished building a bench tool storage rack and cart to let me store the bench tools (miter saw, drill press, drum/belt sander, etc.) vertically and a cart to use them on. I got the idea from an article in Wood magazine.

I plan to build a similar system, with a shorter and narrower cart, for my bandsaw and a small jointer I plan to buy soon. I also plan to build a new, small (2 foot by 4 foot) workbench/router table combination.

I've been using an old Craftsman benchtop table saw I've had for 18 years. It has non-standard miters and the original miter gauge has been missing for some time. I'll be upgrading this year, probably to a Bosch 4100-09 with the Gravity Rise stand so I can start to buy and build some proper accessories, like zero clearance inserts, crosscut sleds, and other standard jigs.

I will also be upgrading my dust collection. I currently have a a system using my shop vac and a 5-gallon bucket with a simple cyclone separator system. I plan to upgrade to dedicated (but small) dust remover with 5-micron bag, while keeping the simple cyclone system as well. I will also put a some sort of dust filter system up high in my workshop to keep the air cleaner.

All in all, I have a busy year ahead. Hopefully I'll find time to actually build something for outside the shop as well.  That should keep my wife happy.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like a solid plan Tim. Welcome to the madhouse.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Welcome to LJs Tim. Post some crazy shop pics when you've got a good mess goin.


----------



## lysdexic

Welcome to LJs Bhog. I am sure your "huge" shop will be your means of compensating. Lord knows that Honda Civic ain't.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck on the shop remod and upgrades Tim.

Hog - nice to have ya drop by. We're gonna need to see some action shots of the new shop coming together brah. Should be able to tuck the Prius under a new bench provided your exhaust tips don't burn the legs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get a Prius they said… It will be cool they said… No one will laugh they said…

+1 pictures or you are working out of the wife's sewing room.


----------



## ShaneA

Lotta love round these parts. Lol


----------



## chrisstef

Love is shown by how determined we all are to break your stones on a consistent basis, how deep we had to dig to get information, and if you truly get offended or not.


----------



## lysdexic

I am not a psychoanalyst but you just used - stones, dig, deep, ass and love in one post.

Just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love this place.


----------



## chrisstef

So youre sayin you want my address Scotty?


----------



## theoldfart

box a' rocks!!!!


----------



## bhog

Another hog roast, you guys hurt me-hurt me deep.
Scotty I already told ya atleast once, I'm not small you're just loose. My poor lil ep(orange car).

I may finally post some stuff on my shop space after we get settled in n stuff,also might post a pic randomly if I can get my phone to capture the echo in there….lol


----------



## widdle




----------



## AnthonyReed

Such a good pooch.


----------



## chrisstef

Just tryin to bait you into hangin around a little while Hog.

Love that dog Widdle. Just hangin in the shavins. Be worth framing that one.


----------



## chrisstef

Friday nights …..


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta prove that im not all jokes all the time and i actually do some work once in a while


----------



## mochoa

Widdle great pic of the bench and dog. loved it.

Stef, very nice short stretchers there man!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea theyre little aint they? The legs being 5" thick really cut down on the length. Only 15" between the shoulders. The off cuts should provide me with a nice bookmatched end table sometime in the future.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, fine bit o' work.


----------



## widdle

good work Stef… that knot on the tenon looks fun..


----------



## chrisstef

Eagle eye on Widdle. Youre right .. it sucked. At least its solid.


----------



## widdle

My bad….Plural…fun…


----------



## theoldfart

Gonna draw bore that one?


----------



## chrisstef

That's the plan Kevin. I plan on drawboring all of them actually. That knot was not kind to my chisels, carcass saw, and my hand planes but I shall not be defeated. The crappy part was that no matter which direction I took that board from that big honkin nasty summinabietch was going to be in a tenon. Oh well. Hoping that I can get that stretcher fit this evening.

Gots me a 6 rack of Sierra IPA's, some new tunes downloaded, and a shop night …. ohhh yea. Love me some Friday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Insanley jealous of six rack, tunes and shop night. The IPA pedigree you don't have to share, but the setting sounds appealing enough overall to get bHog out for the night…


----------



## chrisstef

The back door to my shop is always open Smitty and the basement shop stays a cool 65 in the summer. Mi casa Su Casa … standing offer, central CT, just follow the river to the bend just before the blue bridge and shoot off the Smit signal. Ill be there in 5. Heyyyy Yooooo!


----------



## theoldfart

Guess maybe I should float on down the river and …....


----------



## donwilwol

radio in my shop died. That just isn't good.


----------



## TerryDowning

Shop finally clean enough to post somewhere.

More pics and a write up in "My Workshop" 








The open space in front of my Shopsmith is eventually for a proper workbench. Although the Bench may go against the wall and the SS in front of that since it rolls easy.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh nooooo Don. No good at all. Dont let the rest of your electronics know of the death in the family. We wouldnt want a rash of electron suicide in your shop. You coukd get all Smitty on it and go 8 track.


----------



## theoldfart

vinyl


----------



## donwilwol

my wife gave me her ipod. should have seen this Microsoft guy trying to get music to an ipod. talk about laugh!! I wound up listening to most of her crap!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Don. Ill throw ya some itunes tips n pointers if youre interested. It can be a pain using it on a PC but youll get the hang of it.


----------



## ShaneA

So…are we talking Bieber here Don? Heaven help you.


----------



## chrisstef

Dons a Belieber. Lol!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

well, its not *THAT* bad. Next trip to walmart and we'll have a shiny new "whatever walmart has for $24.99 and does radio" in there.


----------



## chrisstef

I can commiserate Don. Ive got all my wifes music on my ipod inuding new kids on the block and destinys child. Incrimminating stuff.


----------



## Airframer

Sure Stef.. go ahead and blame that on your wife. We all know you have a poster of Donny on the wall of your shop.


----------



## ShaneA

"Wife's music" he says.


----------



## TerryDowning

Wow, I'm gettin' old. New Kids would be on my Daughters playlist/device (phone i think?).


----------



## donwilwol

I probably should google new kids before I ask a stupid question.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Don…the New Kids aren't new, and they certainly aren't kids.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a spare 8-track player, Don, just say the word (top left).


----------



## mochoa

LOL


----------



## woodcox

Ahh, friday the 19th- the new friday the 13th. This day will go down in infamy….Mauricio, my condolences.
I preface by saying I will post up proper here with before and after of my shop when I get my bench finished as it will require serious redecorating out there. I do follow along with you guys and I'm enamored by the work, education, and genuine humans around this place. Quip and praise is often all I have to add as I'm new to ww. Most of my questions are answered by the search button, as it should be. Hang with me, as 'i need more room'.
I could have been seriously hurt or worse today if not for good lookin out coworkers. Not my shop but its where I make my cheddar.









Yep thats ford "exploder" still smoldering in our lot. My box has been in that shop since 2001. Nor I or the old techs have witnessed anything like this before. I was running a no load emissions test on that piece, half way through failing it the motor and trans let go in a fiery tantrum with me inside. Homeboys were on the spot with extinguishers as I made my exit. Funny part/s is that at first the shop owner was more concernd with the county's machine than his shop as we were kicking it out the door unable to fully get the flames out. 
Took about five seconds from a hard miss in the motor to plume of smoke and flames pouring out from everywhere. Sad thing is I sat there for a few even after hearing the f word looking at a normal temp gauge thinking it blew a coolant hose thought to myself "coolant isn't flammable". The motor died first then the trans started to piss high pressure fluid from bellhousing onto the exhaust pipes and cats igniting just like a flame thrower. Like I said, never seen anything like it. No injuries. I guess better under me there than out on highway with dudes family in it. Didn't sink in till the drive home. Glad to be home with my girls. Could have been way worse if it got to the fuel system. Thanks. Had to vent some. ps… take care of your junk!


----------



## Airframer

Glad everyone is OK. We get days like that sometimes to remind us of what is important.


----------



## widdle

Glad you got outa there…
Mabye a good reminder for all to have A fire extinguisher in there shop…
thanks for the heads up..


----------



## theoldfart

Extreme way to remove facial hair pleased to see no one hurt. I would have had to change my shorts!


----------



## donwilwol

Glad all is well woodcox. I had a motor explode a long time ago. I was removing the distributor. Next thing I new I was spitting gravel out of my mouth. Knocked me flat. I didn't have eye brows for a month.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wood, good see you "post-apocalypse!"

Glad you're okay, and amazed the buds were there with extinguishers quickly. Great training / readiness.

Pics always welcome of bench and shop, of course. Lots of support, too, when you need us. Take care!


----------



## chrisstef

A friend in need is a friend indeed but a friend with an extinguisher is better.

Thats one way to end a week woodcox. Glad ya made it see saturday. Next time, try and get hurt on a monday will ya


----------



## chrisstef

Got some new shop helpers. Coincidentally theyre all named Matt.


----------



## bhog

Nothing incriminating in that pic Steffy.


----------



## chrisstef

Depends on how hard ya look Hog. Im far from a saint lol.

When we gettin "shop of the future" pics buddy?


----------



## CL810

Woodcox, the 19th was a bad day indeed for LJ's and cars. BMW vs. deer at 70 mph.

Strangers, now good friends, stopped to make sure I was ok.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, glad to hear no casualties.


----------



## theoldfart

'cept for the deer! Clayton glad your ok. Judging by the windshield, musta' been an adrenaline rush.

From this point on Friday the 19'th LJ's BAD JUJU DAY


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like lumberjoe had a bunch of stuff ripped off on the *19'th*. I'm tellin' ya bad JUJU


----------



## chrisstef

Sheesh. Does smell like bad juju. Glad to hear youre all right CL810. Were gonna need somethin to rid the juju. A sacrifice needs to be made.


----------



## Mosquito

Well then… I think I'm done in the shop 'til we get this figured out then lol


----------



## widdle

It must be mat..


----------



## chrisstef

F'n Matt. I figured hed be too lazy.

Hour n a half in the shop produced another tenon. Left, right, left right … Marchin along.


----------



## widdle

Glad your ok cl..

Yeah stef, those are looking good…What are you leaning towards on the end vise ?


----------



## GMatheson

All this bad luck sucks. Glad everyone is ok tho. I would like to report that I made it through the 19th with only a papercut. The good news is everything happens in threes so it might be safe to go back into the shop now.


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno Widdle. Ive got a 10" quick release vice currently but somethin is tellin me to go with a twin screw. It could be the fact that im racking the crap out of my QR while working these tenons and its fresh in my mind. 25" twin screw sounds real hoss. So does a wagon vice tho. Indecisiveness. .

GM - d'ya get that papercut butterflied?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## lysdexic

Broad shoulders Stef. Broad shoulders.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"She looks like she's leanin'"

uhhh…
"Party at the moon tower"


----------



## Airframer

*Help* ... does anyone see my 2 allen key indexes anywhere? ....


----------



## CL810

They're right over there behind the thing-a-ma-jig.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy Cr*p, Eric! That is beautiful and shocking at the same time. Can't believe I'm saying this, but it might be time to do a little shop clean-up!


----------



## theoldfart

Don't light a match!


----------



## lysdexic

They are underneath your jumper cables. On the floor, center.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - thats just a lil gangster lean your seein. Even my tenons got swag lol. Its actually undercut a little bit on the right side. I got carried away with the chisel cleanin it up.


----------



## donwilwol

Eric. I'm saving the pic for the next time my wife says my shop is a mess. 

A little refresh for the bench.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice refresh Don! Showin off that 112 to boot. Good show fella.

Eric - i cant even begin to dissect what i see in that pic. Who turned your shop upside down and shook it. Aint no slow globe.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Gotta love how the bench looks with some fresh skin.

Stef- eehhh, long as they mate up. I've had to glue a shim to a tenon more than once. And I "cheat" with power tools. Just talking crap. Got into the moonshine at a buddies bbq/backyard jam session last night. Little cloudy this morning.


----------



## chrisstef

"... Better than sunshine, Better than moonshine, damn sure better than rain."

Any slop in those tenons will be cured with a drawbore. Still workin on my squills with handsaws and the bench is proving to be a helpful project especially with everything on such a large scale. We'll see how the test fit goes sometime this week.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

The current state of my workshop…


----------



## DonBroussard

@Airframer-I saw a spider running off with your two Allen key indexes. All 8 legs were barefoot too.

@DonW-I am impressed with your refreshed bench top. I need to do that to mine too. From whom did you borrow a plane to do that (JJ)?


----------



## theoldfart

Sunday am flea market results:









Sargent #5, MF #16 block, Marples tri square, and no name saw(liked the handle!)

Edit Oh, $12 for everything


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Dang….great deal Kevin!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you guys escaped harm.

Looking good Stef. I tried my best to spot the evidence but failed.

Great shots Eric and Don.


----------



## mochoa

Wow Woodcox! Glad to hear you are ok.

Glad your ok too CL. Great way meet a new friend. The kind of person who would stop and help a stranger is the kind of people you want in your life.

Eric, yeah it might be time to clean up man.

Great refresh Don. The Elm is looking sweet.


----------



## Airframer

*Smitty* - I was just saying that very thing yesterday lol.

I knew that spider was up to no good….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, man, that's way too clean! Time to make some sawdust and shavings, my friend! ;-)

~Nice looking shop!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Thanks!!! I have to admit Smitty, I sweep the shop up after almost every use. Just a habit…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes Todd. Very nice shop. Love the organization. I'm a bit of a clean freak too.

Don't know if you guys have seen any of the "convos with a 2 year old" videos yet. Freakin hilarious to anyone with a toddler. This is what Stef and others have to look forward to:





I was thinking I could have some "Shop Convos with a 3 year old" videos. Today I was required to sing, "Where is thumbkin," in order to get my combo square back. It took two tries. Evidently I didn't sing it right the first time.


----------



## Airframer

Only if you get Stef to play the part of your 3 year old lol.

My wife loves those videos. I can't wait to have those convos with my boy. Right now the conversation goes mostly like this… Blablabalbalbla Screeam…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My convos with kids are texts, and sometimes those read like Eric's quote…

Shop looks good today, as an extensive cleaning was requires to make ready for yesterday's visitor. Still swimming in cut-offs, though.

OF, nice finds!


----------



## chrisstef

Funny stuff Red. Ive had my wife lock all the doors on me as i went outside and shed force me to dance to regain access to the house. Apparently this is an engrained trait in women lol .


----------



## Mosquito

I had to share the "convos with kids" progression from Red to AF to Smitty with my fiance, after I actually started audibly chuckling lol

-

Tod said: "I have to admit Smitty, I sweep the shop up after almost every use. Just a habit…"

I would too, if sweeping up didn't involve sweeping canvas… shavings and wood chips are annoying to sweep off of that thing.

I'll probably be that way too once I've got a proper shop space. I'm already used to sweeping up after every time I use my parents' garage or back patio as it is.


----------



## Mosquito

I do really need to sweep right now though… spent a few days working on stuff lately, and usually sweep when it gets bad, or I finish a project…










It looks worse than the picture portrays, since it's maple wood chips on a tan canvas lol


----------



## donwilwol

Cleaned mine this weekend. Even straightened up the two secondary benches.


----------



## chrisstef

Smit - "still swimming in cut offs …"

In any other place besides a ww-ing forum i would have had to call you out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You guys will see. A toddler will look you in the eye, straight-faced and say the most absurd things. And you'll leave the room wondering, "maybe I'm the crazy one."

Only if you get Stef to play the part of your 3 year old lol.

That would be hilarious. Something tells me Stef could pull it off as well as that actor;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Ive go no rationale fear of whos winning the crazy race in my house. At this point im so far ahead its disgusting 

Mos i heart your bench.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks 'Stef. I'm very happy that I ended up going with a tool well. With such limited space, it's really nice to have. Plus, when I get anxious to test something (like a plane I'm working on), I can just shove everything into the tool well and not worry about it falling off the bench (usually) lol


----------



## chrisstef

Yea it really fits your style Mos and if/when the day comes to hook up with a larger shop it will serve as an awesome joinery/specialty bench.

Fit my other short stretcher tenon last night. Little loose right off the saw. Shimmy shimmy yaw shimmy yam shimmy yea.


----------



## mochoa

Stef, way to work some Wu Tang into the Woodworking conversation man. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

And thank you for pickin up on that ole dirty Maur.


----------



## widdle

A little sharpening upgrade…Still a tricky endeavor for me…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice little setup Widdle. It took me a while to get the hang of grinding of chisels and irons…..but now I love it(for the time it saves). Keep that quenching cup handy


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Widdle. That looks like it will cut down on the trickiness.


----------



## chrisstef

Get your crafty on Widdle. I like that setup bro. Whats your method gonna be off the grinder?


----------



## widdle

Phase one and three…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oaky I'll bite. Where is phase two?


----------



## chrisstef

Stef likey. Stage 4's where the good stuff is at tho. I also like talking in tongues with Widdle. Its like a little puzzle that ive gotta put together in my head. All I can ever seem to find are the edge pieces.

Nice stones bro. 0-o


----------



## chrisstef

T - I believe stage 2 is up above. Stage one would be flattening. Stage 2 grinding. Stage 3 Honing on the stonage. Stage 4 - make fluffies. Puzzle complete. Its like the underside of a Ballentine cap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Makes perfect sense now that you point it out… I'm a little dim.

Thanks bro.


----------



## widdle

it's just that i had a wobbly high speed grinder,and a chunky shop made tool rest before..The above set up works really well..The ply jig worked…But the older veritas holder with the wheel demo'd out is slick…I just throw it out there in case someone is looking for a set up..A side clamping jig also works up against the bar as well…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don't worry Tony. Sometimes I'm befuddled by Widdle's riddles


----------



## widdle

I just like to see peoples set ups,and i like to ask dumb questions even when i probably know the answer but i guess everyone has everything soo wired ..no need..


----------



## widdle

What's up with brass city tools…Say's all in good user condition, Is that a reliable source to avoid a clunker…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's my setup Widdle. I've been dialing it in a bit of late. Vise for scrapers. Any flattening gets done on my jointer bed with adhesive back sandpaper rolls. 









Make this little home for my stizzones last week. Course diamond, med. India, translucent Arkansas is all I use. The the strop loaded with flexcut gold.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Widdle is not to blame for the wholesale slaughter of my synapse I carried out in my youth. It sometimes takes takes me a bit to get on track with all the voices in my head being so distracting.

I love seeing and learning about others' methods; there is tons to learn from the exchange.

I have heard high praise of Brass City, particularly from Smitty but I have not been a customer myself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red - You are so organized you can afford to place family pictures on your bench…. You run a tight ship.

How do you like your oil stones when sharpening A2?


----------



## mochoa

Nice setup Red, I want to make mine look a little more like that. Right now its angle iron and mdf shelving. I'll make a station out of 2×6" one of these days. Good place to put the metal working vise to.

Here is my stone caddy. Course, Med, Fine, Diamonds. 









Actually I don't use that MDF with 3m paper any more. I'm stropping with leather and Flex cut gold like Red.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walt at Brass City is top notch. If you're not happy for any reason, he'll make it right, no questions asked. He doesn't sell junk, but rather good user tools.


----------



## widdle

Yeah red..organized..nice..What's up with the carpet..?
I think bangin out a 2x stand alone bench is in order for me as well…


----------



## widdle

Perfect..Thanks smitty..


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 on the carpet and what about this little french cleat guy?:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Toolbox thread (I just got caught up) answered my question about your french cleat scraper holder.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Tony, your soooo out of the loop…lol

Wid- the carpet is wet with camelia oil to lube plane soles (really helps on end grain). I set planes on it when I sharpen them. 
And yes, Walt is the real deal. One of the nicest, most honest people I have dealt with. I've bought a lot of tools from him. Probably why his tools go so fast.


----------



## chrisstef

Im always tinkering with my sharpening routine. Ive got a grinder that I haven't turned on in years but I think im dialing it all in with a routine.

From what I know Walt is a stand up guy over at Brass City. My godmother knows him pretty well from her rock n roll days. Im still amazed I haven't been to his shop and its only 40 minutes from me. Mom's grew up up the hill from his shop.

Lol Widdle wants to see your carpet Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Where the red fern grows?.....LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, you live 40 mins. from Walt's store and haven't been there? Amazing. I'd love to meet the guy and browse that record store…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is a slacker and it is well documented that his priorities are completely out of whack.


----------



## widdle

Man..Worth a trip i would think..Probably a huge stash of tools…


----------



## chrisstef

Yup its a true story Smitty. Ive even seen a punk show back in the day at his place. The next time im out visiting Mom im definitely swinging by. I grew up a town over from Waterbury (where BCT is) and did a lot of my trouble making there. Had my first beer at a bar 2 doors down. $0.50 Schaeffer's at Gahan's Irish Tavern. Had some delicious Spanish beef thingys across the street and my buddy got robbed at the 7-11 kitty corner from his shop.

Im a bad person for never looking at tools in his place. I need to redeem myself. Bad Stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes, for shame!. Brass city would be one of my first stops if I went out east. I always enjoy chatting with him on the phone.


----------



## theoldfart

Vinyl AND tools! His rep is solid from what I've read. Contemplating a road trip someday, maybe even check and see if this Stef guy really exists!


----------



## chrisstef

You let a brotha know and im game Kevin. Ill lead the both of us to the promised land.


----------



## theoldfart

Amen to dat


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know id like to maybe put together a little New England LJ picnic one of these days. This summers pretty booked up but maybe in the fall I could throw down a little bonfire action at the house if I can get a blessing for all the hoodlums to come over from the wifeski. There's a small handful of us CT and western mass guys that are all fairly close. Or we could wait until Don Yoda makes a rust huntin trip through the state and get some of the upstaters down too.


----------



## donwilwol

Might be headed to NH/Maine the last weekend in Aug.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd like to make that gathering…


----------



## theoldfart

I smell a toga party! Oops I ment a coloquial gathering of manual arts practitioners. Stef if you do, feel free to ask for help.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on brother. Ill see what I can shake up towards the end of Sept. or something like that. Let the skeeters die off around the house and the weather cool down a little bit. Ohh and get a blessing from the boss for the fellas to come over .

You can wear your Toga if you want Kevin, the neighbors cant see the place and the rest of us will simply have to suffer. Wind must be under 10 mph gusts though. Im all set in knowing whats under the hood, im not much of a mechanic.


----------



## theoldfart

OK so maybe not a toga, I get cold easy; my age and all! 
ALso, we can put up a couple of folks that may be traveling a ways. jus sayin


----------



## widdle

is there waves in Conneticut ?


----------



## theoldfart

political or otherwise?
Actually hurricane surf in Misquamicut can be impressive!


----------



## chrisstef

Dont rock the boat. Dont tip the boat over.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man!!!! Damn Stef she is stunning!

Fantastic job.


----------



## chrisstef

Party aint over yet T. Still gotta tune up the teeth but it will be my first full blown soup to nuts restoration. Feelin pretty satisfied man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is what I was thinking when I first saw that you found it: "Man, he has the skill to take that from a rusted slab to a fine useful saw".

Gotta be satisfied with that…..

Edited for readability.


----------



## ShaneA

Great looking saw Stef. Really like those thumb holes. You may be giving the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, ya done good son!


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks guys and Shane, im yet to develop the skills you got shinin up planes and makin em go. Plenty of work to be done on my end yet.


----------



## widdle

That's a beauty…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- are these stellar saws distracting you from your bench build?

And if Stefapalooza goes down, and I don't get to witness it, there will be tears in my beer.


----------



## widdle

Party at red's….It's halfway…He's buyin ..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Come on over Widdle. I don't have to ask my wife. I wear the pants round these parts.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, I'm speechless. That thumbhole is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Red strong callout on all fronts! Ill drop the 11 month old off at your house while Stefapalooza (lol) rages. No sweat we'll webcam it for ya.

Bench is slightly stalled out until i can do some more milling but ive got the 2 short stretchers completed. Being self diagnosed with adhd i bounce around quite a bit on projects. Bench is the long term project so ive gotta mix some short termers in there too. Hence the saw. Ill probably end up sharpening 2 more saws before any more bench progress happens.

Comin from you Don, i musta done well. Thanks buddy! Once it gets sharpened ill pop my cherry on youre restore thread. Not until its 100% though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I don't have to ask my wife. I wear the pants round these parts." - Uh huh, tell him Red.


----------



## chrisstef

Get mama Red on the blower here. I bet she'll refute the hell out of that statement. Red will be getting his Bondo pose on all night cause he'll be sleepin on that bench.

Tony's up early out there on the left coast.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't get all flustered because Red has a set.

Can't sleep, might as well get paid.


----------



## chrisstef

Called out again! Not only did my son jam his finger in my eye and scratch it with his little baby talons ive also been rendered fruitless by my boys on the interwebz. Way to keep me in check fellas lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah…. It ain't as bad as all that. Got nothin' but love for ya Stef. Sorry to hear about the baby attack, tough luck there.


----------



## ShaneA

Kids can be tough at that age Stef. Plus they have an amazing ability to poke you right in the eye. Like ninjas, those little ones.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea bro. He was getting his "im all cute and cuddly" on while sitting in the bed next to me then next thing I know he goes Dusty Rhodes on me and hits me with a one two combo. Finger to the eye and a big splash belly flop right on my gut. He's a total ninja. Left me riving in agony, eyeball leaking like Tony's STDs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh then, Doxycycline, 7 day course and it will be cleared right up. Just don't go in the sun while taking it, feels funky… So I hear.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehehe….Tony's stds….

Since we're talking about Red's pair, other day I woke up to my 6 yr old yelling "canonball"...as she jumped knees first on my gonads. That's what I get for coaxing her off the diving board this summer.


----------



## mochoa

Stef, that saw is a beauty!

You'll surprised how strong babies can be, they don't moderate their movements so every movement is at full force. Wait till their bigger and start drop kneeing you in the groin at least once a day.

Ha, I wrote that before reading Red's post. You know my pain.


----------



## theoldfart

*Stef*, Sue had eye surgery last Friday so I'm sure she will lend you her eyepatch and goggles! Be just like willie the one eyed …. never mind!
*RED*, now you can hit the high notes. When you straighten out that is.
Now no more crocs:









dropped the MGD too!


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh I can hardly wait for the flying knee drops to the midsection. I hear what your saying Maur, my kids got no filter, hes full tilt, full time. Favorite game is trying to escape head first off the couch. Ive caught him at least 3 times in mid air.

Tony - funny I did a round of Doxycycline and played 18 holes. I know why they tell you not to be in the sun. Make ya a wee bit dizzy and prone to a nasty sunburn too. Didn't hurt/help my game either way though, shankapotomous.

BTW - Grobet files are in stock over at Lee Valley. Picked up a couple of the missing ones I needed to round out a full set. Ohh yea.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you know what I am talking about then. I didn't realized they used it to quell herpes breakouts though. Learn something new everyday, thanks Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup ive even opened up my medical past to you fellas. If that aint some family $hit I dunno what is. Can I get a group hug now?

Kevin did those Birkenstocks come with any Petrulli oil? Hippy. 

BTW - with my eye all gimped up and half shut one of my coworkers just popped his head in my office and went "Ayyye" all pirate like. Funny guy.


----------



## theoldfart

Given how much my wife hurt, I had to internalize my witty repartee! Hippy? some day I'll post a scary pic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

ARRRRR!!! - Nice one.

At a place I used to work (CAD office), the guys were told that one of the other guy's girlfriend had a glass eye. Which was not true. After a month (honestly a month) of the pirate jokes, veiled and blatant, pulled on the victim he has enough and says "What the fvck is with all pirate ********************?!??". The two main perpetrators say "You know, because your chick." to which he responds "WTF are you talking about?"....

As it all unfolds the orchestrator of the whole thing sits watching quietly chuckling, never taking full credit for his art. Him having patience enough to ride it for an entire month and never taking his due honors for it? Just masterfully played.


----------



## chrisstef

That's some solid prankery there Tony. I love stuff like that. We had a guy here at the office lower another guys desk chair every morning for going on 3 weeks. No one would fess up to it and the guy was getting pissed. So one morning the perpetrator goes in to the other guys office to lower his chair only to find it was booby trapped. He had taped a push pin to the lever. Business end got him pretty good drawing blood. The bandaid gave him away that morning. Solid stuff.

If you ever wanna get one of your buddies real good employ this little method ive used in the past. It might work on your wife too, depending if she can take a joke. Take a pair of gloves that they would wear during yard work or whatever. Pop the ink tub out of a pen, marker, whatever. Blow some ink way down into the fingers. Once they slip them on and their hands get all sweayy the ink really works around in there and they wont know the difference with all the sweat. Hours pass and the ink really soaks in. I did this to a guy while I was working at a lumberyard in my younger years. He threw cut off 2×4's at me he was so pissed. Great success!


----------



## Mosquito

They used to have that koolaid that turned your tongue blue… sprinkled that in someone's towel who was showering at college once. Wet person + koolaid powder = blue person lol They weren't happy, but later thought it was hilarious… careful target selection lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice selection Kev. Birks with a little sawdust between my toes. Little slice of heaven.

Finished my chisel till. I'll post some on dat toolbox thingy.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice mos! There's something about a good prank that's hard to beat on a satisfaction level.


----------



## chrisstef

May I direct you fine sandal wearing folks to the urban dictionary : http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=jerusalem%20cruisers


----------



## theoldfart

WELL, none of that applies to me!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe…. I pretty much live in Jerusalem cruisers and tank tops. Gave up birks for these buggers. 









Love me some reefs. They've got a bottle opener on the bottom. Bonus.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, those do look comfy, I like!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mandals

^ My sons will have none of those (linked variety) in the house. Major faux paux from a fashion standpoint, I must abide or face endless harassment. That, and I prefer flops anyway.


----------



## chrisstef

I had no idea they made reefs in size 24 Red. Do you have to shop at clown stores?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ <sigh> You funny bastard.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol .. all right im done breakin Red's stones now. I got it all out but I was on the hunt for revenge after him letting me know that im the skirt wearer around the house, like I needed the update  Nothin but love el grande rojo.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty- I can't do the mandals either. Reefs are big upgrade from the average flip-flop.

Stef- LOL. close….size 14. It's called "The Big and Tall Men's store." 
It's okay if you squat when you pee at your house Stef. I won't bring it up again.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Red - its my house and ill do as I damn please.

I might be down from the shop for a couple of days with an infant induced eye injury. Just got back from the walk in and ive got a corneal abrasion and a good one at that. 3-5 days on drops and an eye patch that I wont be wearing. I have been cleared for sunglasses indoors though.










Weve gone through Tony's STD's, Red's clown feet, mandals, Jerusalem cruisers, my medical history and bathroom policies and some workplace pranks. Its been a full day in my opinion and none of us have even hit the shop for the evening.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, me and my weird hours. Gotta work this evening. Hard to leave my shop with positive reinforcement from my kids and Stef:


----------



## theoldfart

Sigh, no shop time tonight, have to go listen to hippie new age warbling ;{ kuhmbaya yada yada yada


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a ringing endorsement BRK. They latched a few cables to your heart-strings for your ride to work.

What gives OF?


----------



## carguy460

Wow, the BS got DEEP in here! I'm lovin it! Since I have no witty remark or shop progress to report, I'll just bow out and keep watch! Carry on..


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, friends birthday and she wants to go hear a community chorus! At least her husband is bringing a bottle of wine to compliment our bottle of wine so guessing the music will improve over the evening!! Wish me luck


----------



## AnthonyReed

Best of luck OF. Maybe they will be surprisingly good. And wine will help.


----------



## widdle

I like to pepper a guys bags to the ridge beam…or guys that dont ever clean out there bags gets half a burrito, be there for days..or chalk in a drill motor will getcha..


----------



## chrisstef

Chalk in the drill motor …. I likeeeee that idea.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, just got back. The wine helped!


----------



## widdle

That's nearly a Booty call…


----------



## theoldfart

maybe if I said "the wine worked"


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAHAH….... Widdle.

Glad to hear the alcohol made the evening bearable for ya OF.


----------



## TerryDowning

Wife went to a friend's house last night and I got some shop time last night and this morning before work. You can see it in my latest blog entry Bowl from a Board #6


----------



## chrisstef

Nice bowl Terry. Lately ive been getting a hankerin to try out some turning. I don't have a lathe but im startin to get the itch. No Tony, not that itch. That can only be shaved and shampooed away. But its curable, so good news for you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pro tip Stef: Lighter fluid and a zippo. Quick and clean.


----------



## chrisstef

^ Love this guy.


----------



## TerryDowning

WARNING on turning: It can be very addictive!! If you're looking to get started with a lathe, check out craigslist for used/vintage stuff or look into the HF offerings (Not bad lathes for the price, you can always upgrade once you know you like it and desire more from a lathe.)


----------



## theoldfart

^^ be glad he didn't say white gas, buddy of mine removed most of his facial hair and got knocked on his arse starting a brush pile!


----------



## chrisstef

Here's the latest rust hunt … a quicky while I was on the road this morning. Goodell and Pratt.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You skunk…. congrats.


----------



## chrisstef

I don't really need another rule but I did need that 45 degree head. So for $5 I pulled the trigger. I asked the guy in the antique shop what he had for old handsaws and the dude pulls out this felling saw that was nearly as tall as I am. Easy cowboy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Extra rules are nice for striking lines with a marking knife.


----------



## ShaneA

I have been wanting to get a Starrett center finder like that one Stef. They just alway seem to go a bit higher than I am willing to go.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gotta love me some Goodell-Pratt. It's the Starrett of woodworking tools, totally engineered precision.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill keep my eye out in my travels Shane.

Agreed Tony. I think im to 5 now. No problem here. Really I swear.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh okay so you are just a friggin' hoarder then? Got it.


----------



## Airframer

Oh Yeah! All of our jets are out of town.. nothing to do so got let out of work 6 hours early.. today is my Friday.. know what that means? NAP TIME! .... oh wait the baby is crying .. nvm..

Might be able to squeeze in some extra shop time today


----------



## theoldfart

Just a real stupid question on my part, probly cuz ahm a northerner. what the h3ll is a corn hole board? See lots of folks making them, drilling a hole in a board and all. What gives?
Trust folks in this thread to be gentle in their response!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Trust folks in this thread to be gentle in their response!" - <snicker>


----------



## ShaneA

Game of tossing bean bags at/through hole on angled board. I think in some regions they may play with large washers too. Pts awarded for landing on surface and going through the hole if memory serves me correct.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sounds horseshoe -ish.


----------



## Airframer

I was going to add something but figured that was best left to Stef and his wonderful memes…


----------



## theoldfart

*Tony*, Snicker? why for?

*Shane* thanks, seemed like corn would be a challenge!


----------



## theoldfart

OK, shop is cleaned up, tools wiped down and back in the tool chest, I now know what a corn board is so:









Good night all!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come on Eric, don't let Stef have all the fun…

Snicker for this being the wrong crowd to expect restraint from.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hot damn! I see what you did there Kevin….. very cool.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony pics in bench smackdown


----------



## chrisstef

Certainly worth of a glass of nectar Kevin!

Cornhole - very solid game for tailgating, bbqs, and the like. Can be played one handed while clutching a beer or in Tony and Kevins case, a glass of wine. Kinda like horseshoes without all the weight. Basically put the biscuit in the basket.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, nice snag on the doohicky thingy today. Have youi been out to Great Barrington? Somfinspecial out thar.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks bud. It was a dump of a shop but worth the peek. Cant say ive been out to GB. You say special … We talkin window lickin special?


----------



## donwilwol

Great Barrington is a decent day trip for me. Do tell. Whats out there ?


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, a hardware store. Has lots of tasty used iron and steel! Got my 405, 7, 6, 77 etc there. I'll pm you if your interested.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill gladly take the info bud but honestly my tool fund is weak at the moment. Im on the cheap for a minute. Let Don go in and fund your guy a few trips so i get the freshies. Ill also need to google map great barrington


----------



## theoldfart

sounds good, don you interested? i'll check back in tomorrow am


----------



## donwilwol

You bet.


----------



## Mosquito

Hooray complicated clamp ups


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I agree, Mos! Whatcha makin?


----------



## Mosquito

making some progress on the music stand again. Been a little while since I've gotten anywhere on it, finally cleaned off the bench and came back to it. Hoping to finish that, and then that counter top tray I was working on. THEN move on to the hand planes. I've got too many things going in parallel at the moment…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I didn't miss much at work. Just some goofballs talking about "cornholes"...lol

Believe it or not I've been paid to make a set of NE Husker cornhole boards. Don't think I have a pic. Fun game to drink beer and play. A lot like horseshoes.


----------



## Mosquito

Cornhole boards are an intoxication friendly lawn darts or horse shoes lol


----------



## Airframer

Lawn Darts aren't intoxication friendly? Since when?


----------



## donwilwol

I just have a problem saying " hey lets play cornhole"!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's called 'bags' around here vs. cornhole. As in, 'There's a Bags Tournament next Sunday, you in?'


----------



## chrisstef

+1 to AF. I remember chucking lawn darts around as a kid, sans the booze that is. I wonder if Dave could craft us up some new jarts? Aside from the inherent dangers it was a wicked solid game.

Don, but ya just said it buddy. It kinda rolls off the tongue don't it. Keep saying it and it'll start to come natural to ya.

OF - looks like GB is right up old route 8 there. Once in a while I manage my way up into that neck of the woods but not terribly often. Been a few years since Ive done a job up there. Last one was probably Sailsbury school.


----------



## carguy460

Washers is more my style…same game though, just doesn't sound as dirty as cornhole. "Hey lets toss our bags into the cornhole…"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone say Jarts?










Sounds like a game for Steffapalooza…


----------



## 489tad

Man, you miss a couple of days on this post and a lot goes by.

Chris wait for the little man to jam is index finger up your nose while your sleeping.

I had a lazy @ss apprentice. He comes to the shop after a long day of high school. Puts on his apron, pulls out his bench stool and flop himself down for a good 15 20 minutes before he decided to start work. Like clockwork everyday. I guess he figured with his dad and the boss being best friends he was in line for the throne. I got tired of it and screwed his stool to the bench shelf with 3" screws. Pretty funny watching him try to pull it out. Even funnier when he ran to the boss and was told to stop screwing around and get back to work.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - you old school, vintage hoarding summinabetch. All tucked away behind a wooden ladder none the less. I covet your stash of all things vintage and awesome.

Only problem with jarts in my yard is that they will be rounded over immediately after the first toss. They may even spark a fire once they hit the terrible excuse for topsoil known as my yard. Good thing I know a few guys that can put a surgical edge on some stuff.

In other news, wifey had a revelation last night. She wants to move back to our hometown. Closer to family and friends. I called it 5 years ago that we would have a kid and this would happen. Stef-tradomus.


----------



## ShaneA

Will you be making this move too Stef, or just her and the kid? : )


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Skills.


----------



## donwilwol

Where's the home town?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Shane, just leave me my tools. Im actually cool with it. Like I said I knew this was gonna happen. I have always treated this house as business. Spruce it up a little and try to turn a buck on it. I never had visions of this being our "forever" house ya know. I love the house and the area but there's some things that just wont ever work for us in this spot. Too bad we bought at the peak of the market 5 years ago. Ohh well. Either take a little beatin or ride it out.

We're just far enough away from friends and family that you feel guilty asking someone drive 45 minutes to an hour to babysit or watch the kid for a while but close enough where you should be able to attend every birthday party and social gathering. Weve traveled out that way every weekend for the last 3 months and it chews up an entire day every time. 2 hours on the road, 3 hours hanging out. We've been out together, alone, once in the last year. I know that's all part of havin a kid but it takes its toll.

Edit - Don - Hometowns in state about 45 minutes away. A little town called Wolcott CT.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - funny stuff. I woulda take a nostril impalement over the eye jammy. All day yesterday everything was fuzzy outta the right eye, as if smashing it through a windshield and almost completely tearing off that eyelid wasn't enough. Its comin along today though. Fuzziness gone and just a little puffy.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef, I am not goling to lie to you. If the old lady said something about moving…I know I would not be invited on the trip. The kid changes the dynamics of everything. Great inventions, but they are life changers in ways that are hard to quantify sometimes. Try to make sure to get in some quality adult time, that would be my suggestion. I know it can be difficult to come up with some times.


----------



## 489tad

Wolcott!! Ask the in-laws if they remember Gables. I met my wife at the Farmberry Inn. Now I'm gonna have flash backs all day.


----------



## 489tad

The Nite Owl too.


----------



## chrisstef

Im invited lol. Luckily our relationship is pretty strong and we are in good standing with one another. There's no trouble on that front.

We're just missing a little something to put us in the right place. When it was just us, without the kid, we really enjoyed the peace and solace of the area we live in currently. We're both very independent people. Never asked for nothing from anyone but time comes when ya need to ask for help and that's where were at. We could use some help with the baby from time to time. This house is also a ton of maintenance, which we don't have a ton of time for.

While weve always loved our families we didn't need to be with them all the time before the baby. Once every other month seemed to be cool, that changed with a kid. They want to see him a lot, we want to allow that, those relationships are important in our opinion but facilitating that has been tough. We've both always had a soft spot for that little town. The schools are great to boot. Award winning good. Its got a ton of positives.

Its in the early stages and im the rational one in the house. There's a ton of leg work to do before we can even be serious about skippin town. If we cant come out of our current mortgage with a few bucks in our pocket were gonna have to wait it out. I mean I could cash out everything we got stacked to make it work but that aint real smart.

Its honestly a good thing that were thinkin about this. Also my shops too small


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Steff, it's my grandad's extension ladder, a magnesium alloy from way back. And me, hoard? Well, I never…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's part of the reason I moved to Iowa. We needed a little help with upcoming baby(my wife has some health issues). And my in-laws are slightly less crazy than my family. Hope everything works out for ya Stef. It was a great move for us.

Shop news- neighbors having a garage sale. I saw the KLH tower speakers, and marched right out there. 10 bones….my shop is rockin.

edit: we lost 3 grand on our house in CO. We went back years later and they sold for 30K less than we paid. Wheeewww!


----------



## chrisstef

Everything works out in one way or another big red. Never skeered here bro. I bob n weave. Appreciate the wishes.


----------



## theoldfart

Wolcott, nice town. When's the big migration cuz I could one down and "help" with surplus tools!


----------



## chrisstef

LOL Kevin. No migration set. I assume it would be a ways off unless the stars aligned. You wouldn't want any of my "junk" anyway.

Im hoping for a shop night tonight. Id really like to get around to sharpening a saw or two. That thumbhole has been staring at me wondering when im gonna finish the job. Soon I tell her soon.


----------



## chrisstef

And because we all need a good laugh. Volume is warranted for this one. Way to go bros.


----------



## TerryDowning

^ OUCH!


----------



## Mosquito

lol oops. Few years ago we started seeing skiers go all the way around the tow boat at a waterski show at the cabin. Was kind of cool. Boat is cornering, skier cuts way out fast, boat throws slows down and throws it in reverse to stop, turns back the other way and takes off again


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hope that dude didn't find the prop…...eeeekk!

I hate when my shop doubles as an auto shop. Alternator. First repair in 8 years though. I love what you do for me toyota.


----------



## chrisstef

"Its Friiiiiday. Aint got sheeeeet ta do" shop pic.










Tending to the sorry state of a D8 handle. Stefs on a saw kick.


----------



## chrisstef

Also … Red … Car parts on the bench brah?! 2 woodworking demerits. Take your medicine.


----------



## ShaneA

I have some serious wood envy on those beastly legs bro. I would have to glue up twelve boards to get to that level of awesomeness.


----------



## Airframer

"Its Friiiiiday. Aint got sheeeeet ta do"

I see at least 4 legs that need tenons… Don't give me that lazeabout hippie talk… GET BACK TO WORK!

(Or get hammered.. it is Friday after all  )


----------



## chrisstef

I mean i guess i worked on the tenons.

I picked up that freshly sharpened D8, then that dull thumbhole winked at me. Bastard said the D8. You may look all pretty but you cant work for $heet. Ill show that arrogant SOB said D8 as he laid on the bench for a brazilian wax. A painful but soothing experience left the D8 bare as the day it was born. D8 has been catching up on Jersey Shore during his time off and requested a spray tan. Full bro treatment.

With his brass shined and the tan in a can drying D8 smirked at thumbhole.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh yea. Sorry bout that diatribe there. The D8 will cut those tenons. Thats where I was going with that. Sorry.


----------



## Airframer

ok… I got nothin'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No IPA, but slowly drinking into a fine state… No drunken posts ahead, but a fine mindset that sets a suitable end to the week. Here's to Friends!


----------



## chrisstef

Salud!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Stef, notice all the stuff on the bench in place brown paper

btw, OEM alternator on Rockauto.com - $105
All local part stores- $310-350
Lotta markup on dem parts.

TGIF to everyone. Rockin it OF style with red wine…fruit of the vine. Buenos noches amigos.


----------



## widdle

Cheers….


----------



## chrisstef

Damn north side of the house growin moss allowed me a lil roof top shot.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, looks cool and relaxing on that deck!
Just ordered my vise screw, and worked out a deal for oak for the bench top so productive am so far.
Also swung a hammer so to speak all day yesterday. Been 20 plus years since i worked for a living and I wuz sore!
Upside is I got paid my normal billing rate.
My hats off to you carpenters out there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Channeling saws, rooftop photography…... It is a distinct skill set you are building. I am interested to see where you are going with this.

Getting coffee, brb.


----------



## chrisstef

It is Kevin. When not being swarmed by mosquitos that is lol. Gets pretty nasty out back.

T - who knows where im heading. Not even i know the answer to that. Like you those voices take over from time to time. This morning it was my wifes voice that prevailed. Gotta cross somethin off that honey do list. Lil oxyclean on the roof moss and ill peel it right off in a couple of hours. Then its a meeting with a real estate agent and my nephews bday party.

On tha road again …. Multi level Willie.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, same here plus deer eating our hostas. Happy trails!


----------



## Mosquito

lol my Friday was a little different, no shop time, but dug out a few things I haven't had out in a few years…


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ That explains some things actually.

Nice coffee table.


----------



## chrisstef

I swear id punch Mr Rubic if i ever met him. Throat shot. Ive never met a desk toy more frustrating.

Mos = rainman.


----------



## donwilwol

I left Seattle at 9:30 last night. Walked in my door this morning at 9:30. Got some cob web things going on. Shop therapy needed bad!


----------



## bhog

Here is the new shop as it sat a few mins ago,still "unpacking" and then I get to figure out where everything goes.


----------



## theoldfart

*Hog*, its gonna be manly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Nice!!! When's open house?


----------



## Mosquito

lol I used to be quite good at the rubiks cubes… Had everything from 2×2 on up to 7×7, a teramix, and a square-1. The Square-1 is the only one I hadn't fully figured out yet. I solved it once, and can get it back to square pretty easily, but couldn't quite get all the sides right on the top layer… Used to solve a standard 3×3 in around 30 seconds. Lowest average was 31, and best time ever was 24  Was taught how to solve the 3×3, and then "figured out" everything else. Refused to look anything up for the larger cubes, takes the fun out of it 

Now know.

-

sweet new shop space Hog


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my…that is spacious. Should be a great shop area.


----------



## donwilwol

Wow, that's gonna be sweet hog!


----------



## bhog

Im looking forward to doing my first project in there.Its about double my old space so I am still trying to figure out where everything is going to go.I hope to have it ready in a month but with as busy as I have been lately it will prob be 3.

Smitt if you're over here let me know and I'll give ya a tour.You still have my #?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Airframer

*DON! YOU WERE IN SEATTLE?* I am just north of there on Whidbey Island .. you could have stopped by


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good Hog. Got some good natural light in there Nd a bubch of cabs all ready installed. I smell a fat daddy bench build in your future. Also might not be a bad idea to just leave that mattress in there. Jus sayin. I like sleepovers.


----------



## donwilwol

Next time Eric. I don't usually have much free time when I'm out there.


----------



## widdle

What's up with petrified wood for sale on ebay ?


----------



## chrisstef

Dons selling himself on ebay?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice space Bhog! Congrats man. Please keep us posted.

Not in the shop but shop related.

Some sharpening today:









Finished:









It is sharp now:


----------



## lysdexic

Oooooo shiny!


----------



## chrisstef

Lil honing in the sun T. Can ya really beat that?

Any where you can do stuff like like is a shop in my book.


----------



## donwilwol

Now that is a magic iron. You can't get much shinier without entering another dimension. Can I send you a few?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I would be honored Don. You still have my Address?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shore is purdy Tony. I'm working on my plane for the swap…..so the action in my shop is top secret.


----------



## donwilwol

thanks Tony, but i'd be afraid i'd catch a glimpse of myself as I was working!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bevel down and a chip breaker will not allow it.


----------



## Mosquito

"Oooooo shiny!"

that's exactly what I thought lol


----------



## Airframer

Had an unexpected 12 hour day at work today (t'was supposed to be off) so not much going on workbench wise in my shop tonight. I did get around to putting some leather on the end of my new holdfasts. and while testing it out this happened…...

She has put in a valiant fight but has just about lost the battle..










Time for an upgrade.. you see where this is going….










BTW.. LOVING THIS SAW BENCH! It has opened up soooo many new possibilities. I can't wait to finish my other bench! But need a new basher first…


----------



## chrisstef

12 hour work day and this guy still manages to break an oak mallet. Kids …. if youre readin … Thats work ethic.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah well.. it has been slowly disintegrating these last few days and tonight it finally gave up.

This new one is going to be a beast though….. I mean Led Zeppelin.. Hammer of the Gods style lol..

Ruler and old mallet in pic for scale…


----------



## chrisstef

Everyone needs a mortising basher. The weight alone dropping down on the chisel would make most steel shudder in fear. That's what im talkin about.


----------



## chrisstef

Ever stumble upon something so awesome you just cant fathom it? I present to you the self inflicted skullet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

In the wild or google-ized?


----------



## chrisstef

In the wild!!!

Hes currently browsing 50% off cds outside a building im looking at. Glorious monday. Finding a mullet in the wild that phenominal is like finding a $2 bedrock.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's good luck seeing something like that. If he is wearing white pants you are set for the week….


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Jean shorts and white tennis shoes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jorts?

Well, you are living right to catch a glimpse and garner the day's good luck….

Good for you man.


----------



## bhog

LOL 
I did not know such things were good luck.Thats amazing.


----------



## CL810

If that's true I'm going to start hanging out at Walmart until there's a sighting and then buy my lotto tickets.


----------



## chrisstef

Careful at the Wall Cl810 you could easily blow all your luck for years at a time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, hell yeah!

You see a mullet in all white? You are set for a month.

If you see one wearing a white Levi jacket; their touch probably cures cancer….


----------



## ShaneA

Is that science Tony, or just a theory you are working on? Either way, has to be at least 92.4% true.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is fact. I read it on the interwebs.

Besides you can feel the good fortune emanating from them if you get close…. they are like leprechauns, man.


----------



## chrisstef

That mullet sighting centered my chi for sure. Ohhhmmmmm.


----------



## ShaneA

I think that could also be second hand chronic smoke, either way take it when you can get it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Stef! Half way there?

What is chronic smoke?


----------



## chrisstef

If that was second hand im itchin to know what first hand is like lol.

Yea halfway-ish with the new grobet file. About an hour in of physical sharpening.

This will mean a fresh video too.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh Tony. You know.

The hippie lettuce.

The wacky toboaccy.

The herb.

The icky sticky.

Need I go on? You know. Cough…cough.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh yeah, I think Nancy Reagan mentioned that stuff.


----------



## lysdexic

This is hard to pull off in text form, but I'll give it a go:

What's a pot smokers favorite word?

Take a deep breath, hold it and say "HERE"

So I have heard.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol scotty.

In a wise older asain voice. " yooooou smoooke whaaaatapipe".


----------



## chrisstef

Dr. B Yo recently opened a clinic in India. Congrats buddy!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Whippin up a batch of big red strops:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Forgot, I put my strop upside down in the pic to show how I've been doing them lately. That no-slip drawer stuff works well for the bottom.

Think you'd like that better than silicone pads Stef?


----------



## ajayy51

Nice job !


----------



## chrisstef

I think so Red, the silicone pads are good but if youre on an uneven surface they rock. I think the padding would be a better solution IMO.


----------



## Sanding2day

That there is a fine amount of space Hog… Grats on the doubled shop space, hope your month estimate is incorrect… Would be worth a long Friday night I'm thinking, have to get started on the new monster bench etc. 

Certainly understand though, I have been working for a week on a bandsaw table/fence system. Seems like 5 minutes here, 5 minutes there, and if I'm lucky an hour before work/after the soon to be toddler goes to bed.


----------



## chrisstef

Join the, I have a little one and shop time is tough to squeeze in, crowd Dan. Certainly worth less shop time but production just don't happen at one hour intervals as seen in my half finished saw sharpening endeavor above.

My little guy is under the weather and smashed his face hard today. Keep doin that and youre gonna look like your old man kid. Blew his lip up pretty good, had mouth full of blood and one scared mama not too long ago. Luckily all 4 teeth are still there .


----------



## AnthonyReed

Godspeed in your recovery, baby Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, my grandson did a face plant couple of weeks ago. Big egg and. Black eye. Hope yer lil' dude is ok.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea baby stef's all right. He just required a little nap on mama's lap. I just got the update. Thanks for the concern fella's. Planning on a trip to "The 'Bury" to see Walk tomorrow. He's got a couple of items ive got my eye on. Id really like to see if hes got a clam shell saw jointer. That would be hoss. I was also able to turn him on to a funky scraper I seen on the craiger. I don't have the cash to spare for the lot of tools ($300+) but there's some solid stuff there. Maybe it'll get me a little preferred pricing. We shall see.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I'd like to meet Walt some day. Tell him "Smitty" from Illinois says Hi, would ya?


----------



## chrisstef

Roger that brother. Ill pass on the LJ greetings. Dude's gonna be like how do you know all these guys? I had to pass on another hello from my godmother too, which I did in my email.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Of course, the man's got thousands of customers so it's not like he'll recall lil' ole me. But I've bought alot from Walt - T13 #2, #4 1/2, Fray Brace, tool handle, #197 gauge, Bishop adjustable back saw, etc. etc. etc… and I'm 100% a satisfied customer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 to meeting Walt one day. He might remember Dan from Iowa as well. Seems like I talked to him every week for a while there. Slowed down of late.

Strops are done. Not much handcrafted about a strop but I decided to "sign" them with the cheezy branding thingy my wife got me. Well, I think it's cheezy, but everyone else seems to like it. I had a couple who wouldn't take their piece of furniture from my shop until I "signed" it.










Maybe I should order a new brand with "BigRedKnothead"


----------



## ShaneA

I think the brands are kinda cool. I don't see them as cheesy, but I see how some could.


----------



## lysdexic

Pellirrojo Grande - You misspelled Westfal


----------



## lysdexic

Ha, admit it. I made you look :^)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes, I looked Scotty. I have left part of the brand off by not pressing flat and firmly enough.

Cheezy. I dunno. I feel weird signing furniture for others…even though I made it. Although, I was proud to brand my bench.


----------



## theoldfart

Just don't get carried away. Lil Red wouldn't look good branded! I'm thinking of getting one as well, prob'ly brand myself in a fit of creativity.


----------



## lysdexic

We've talked about it before but I'd want to come up with my "mark."

Just been putting it off. As they say - "the key to flexibility is indecision."


----------



## CL810

*Scotty* it has to be the Fibonacci spiral.


----------



## lysdexic

My idea is a Japanese maple leaf, tilted, 3d, stylized where the points fall into a fibonacci spiral. I can see it in my head. I just need to get in on "paper."


----------



## theoldfart

^ Acer Palmatum Disectum Inaba Shidare


----------



## theoldfart

Did I mention I collect plants?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There ya go Scotty. Rockler's generic branding options aren't anything special.

I admit, there's a part of me that wanted my furniture to be of a certain quality…before I "made my mark." But that's egotistical.


----------



## CL810

I love that tree. Had one at my last house - gotta get one planted.


----------



## CL810

*OF* don't store any plants for Stef!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"My idea is a Japanese maple leaf, tilted, 3d, stylized where the points fall into a fibonacci spiral. I can see it in my head. I just need to get in on "paper.""--Hmmm, let me see. What type of maker's mark defines me as a person?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We have a silver maple in our backyard I consider our 4th child…..I LOVE that tree

edit: Tony share's a mark with Dr. Dre


----------



## lysdexic

Kevin - I like me some jap maples with about a dozen or so in the yard. I am more partial to the uprights than the dissectums. But of the dissectums "Orangeola" is my favorite. Currently I am looking for a Beni Schichihenge


----------



## theoldfart

I think Scotty's idea works better under some sort of influence, sort of MC Escher dream.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, looks like a "Butterfly". I'm partial to "Peaches and Cream" though it tends to green up as the season goes on.


----------



## lysdexic

Used to like me some Escher too but the T-shirts and stationary ruined it for me.


----------



## theoldfart

Just close your eyes and inhale, you'll get there! What about Munches Scream?


----------



## lysdexic

^ right. I had a couple butterfly maple bonsai before. Beautiful. They died when I moved into the New Orleans heat.

Not familiar with "Peaches and Cream" although I did see "Peaches and Herb" in concert in underground Atlanta.


----------



## theoldfart

How old are you? A bit too, how do I say this tactfully, old school!


----------



## ShaneA

Peaches and Herb reference. Gotta be the first in LJ history. Solid


----------



## lysdexic

My parents wanted to see them when we were visiting Atlanta in the 70's (i reckon). I was probably 8 or so. I remember it because it was the first time I had ever been in a bar, seen live music and I think we were the only white folk in there. It left an impression.

I am now 48 as of Saturday.


----------



## theoldfart

Happy B'day


----------



## 489tad

Chris when you go into the "Bury" I could have my nephew give you a police escort. You want to come out safe.


----------



## ShaneA

Happy early Bday. Maybe you can catch a concert for ol' time's sake. Who couldn't use a little more culture?


----------



## theoldfart

Red, Mumford…? retired


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mumford retired??? I sure hope not

I change my tag line whenever I finally change my boxers.


----------



## chrisstef

Startin to get the hang of this saw sharpening stuff.










(No emo)


----------



## chrisstef

Also, love the plant talk. Ive been more and more interested in that kinda stuff. Again, being as slow as i am, its taken me a while to figure out all the shrubs and plants around the house, when to prune, where to prune, etc but i dig it.

Dan - youll have to let me know your nephews name … Just in case. I know a couple of guys on the force myself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hurt yourself on the outside 'cause it hurts so bad on the inside, Stef?

Happy Birthday Yo! Going downtown for a happy ending again this year?


----------



## chrisstef

A little Trent Reznor on the ipod will do that to a fella Tony. That scrape was after the initial shaping too. Hopefully it will mean good things to come for the sharpening portion.

B Yo - whats the ppi of a surgical saw?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Trent Reznor.....the album Pretty Hate Machine takes me back to my….troubled teens.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - brand - thumbs up.


----------



## donwilwol

Happy B day. Hope 48 is everything you ever dreamed it would be!


----------



## lysdexic

^depends. Handheld bone saws used to be used commonly. You've probably seen them. They are stainless back saws with a fine tooth pattern used for cross cuts.










The most fascinating saw that I have used was the the Gigli saw which will cut through a tibia in about 10 seconds.



















Now we use oscillating saws - like a Fein Tool.










Not to be confused with….....


----------



## ShaneA

Sometimes it sounds cool to be a doctor. Then others well…not so much. Those tools make me thinks of the not so much category.


----------



## lysdexic

I am not a forensic pathologist like Al, but from the appearance of your wounds suggests that your have some cows and calves on your saw or the teeth cut differently because of the set.


----------



## chrisstef

Interesting stuff. Its like a diamond wire saw? Ive heard of concrete cutters using diamond wire. Havent seen one in action though. Extra merits for a macho man posting. Late 80's / early 90's wrestling runs deep into my psyche.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, the tools are the coolest part.


----------



## chrisstef

Excellent deduction my dear Scottson! I dragged my arm reaching over it to the bench. Caught me on tge downslope, so, yup the set. Fuggers sharp and even spaced though!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Shane, the tools are the coolest part." - What about the respect and admiration of the masses? The godlike healing abilities? And all the chicks?


----------



## chrisstef

Got through the initial reshaping last night, jointed it for a second time, and got maybe a 1/2 of the way through the teeth for final sharpening. Looks like ill have to put up a new video shortly.

I think this saw is going to be much sharper than the last one I worked on. Working a 6 ppi saw vs a 10 ppi saw has been much easier to see what is actually going on with the teeth as I shape them. This brought about some good insight as you could watch the shape of the flats change with each stroke of the file allowing me to know when to move onto the next tooth face and when to fall back a tooth to touch it up.


----------



## chrisstef

And all the nitrile gloves you can steal too Tony. I love doing hospital jobs, they always leave boxes of those things laying around. We just finished up a job at the old ER of a hospital and I must have absconded 5 boxes.


----------



## ShaneA

Uhmm, Stef, what do you need with 5 boxes of rubber gloves buddy?

Tony, those are the exact parts I see as the cool end of the job. The bad part is having to use all the cool tools, and then tell some poor bastard that we could not save your leg. Being the messenger of the bad news, might outweigh being the spreader of good news.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Stef, you are making leaps and bounds. About three more saws and it will be old hat to you. I am looking forward to the video as well as BYo's capture from said vid.

That is a lot of gloves, Shane brings up a good point….


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - remember the Seinfeld "assman" episode. Yea … that's me.

Ill have to do something slick for the newest video. I know you guys loved the white tee and all but I think I can spruce it up a bit for the masses. Gotta give some new fodder to Scott as well. It just wouldn't be right if I didn't get my stones broke.

Just got an invitation to do some asbestos work on a building in Torrington CT. Reading through the historical doc's and the environmental assessment, its the old Union Hardware building. I gots me one of them chisels. Im hoping I can get some access into the building before the bid goes out and do a little digging around.


----------



## chrisstef

T - I still haven't tried a cross cut saw yet. Ive got 2 more rips to do then ill move on to learning how to file with fleam. I can imagine its a ton different but its all about the getting the feel down and listening to the tune of the file. Its kinda Zen like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was meaning rip filing when I typed but did not make it clear. Yes, I understand that x-cut is a whole other plateau but I have no doubt you will be successful in it too.

I love koans - If you meet the Buddha, kill him.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, don't need to tell ya 'bout that assbestos sh$t. In a past life I was connected to an old company that used the stuff, nasty as far as health and liability! Mesothelioma is horrible.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang Tony - I had to wiki the koans and killing Buddha:

Thinking about the Buddha as an entity or deity is delusion, not awakening. One must destroy the preconception of the Buddha as separate and external before one can become internally as their own Buddha. Zen master Shunryu Suzuki wrote in Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind during an introduction to Zazen,

Kill the Buddha if the Buddha exists somewhere else. Kill the Buddha, because you should resume your own Buddha nature.

One is only able to see a Buddha as he exists in separation from Buddha, the mind of the practitioner is thus still holding onto apparent duality.

If I see buddah ill squash him with my mallet then cut him up lil pieces thumbhole style. The rest of that stuff makes my head hurt so I wont read any further into it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh….. Tasty.


----------



## lysdexic

If you meet the Buddha, kill him.

...........perfect


----------



## theoldfart

Anybody notice this?
http://www.supertool.com/forsale/aug/t125.jpg
Iv'e got one, that's it. A set? Jus shoot me now!


----------



## DaddyZ

Pretty Sweet Router There


----------



## theoldfart

Only got one of them too! My bad.


----------



## chrisstef

A full set of pig stickers aint gonna be easy to come by. Never seen one in the wild myself. Forever on the look out though.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, great barrington. two of 'em. One is I Sorby (punch logo), the other, no name.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ShaneA

Is that the underside of a toilet lid? Lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yep. 

Chicks don't lift seats but their boyfriends do.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the bench is random dovetailing:










(Stupid non-Photobucket image rotation…)


----------



## donwilwol

What kind of wood is that Smitty? Looks dark and oily.


----------



## chrisstef

I 2nd what Don said … dark and oily … much like a good cup of coffee. Im thankful for both. Lookin good there Smitty, whats the dovetail saw of choice?

With two full size hand saws down I think its time I turn my focus to a backsaw. Next on the docket is going to be my grandfathers 12" tenon saw at 14 ppi filed rip with a wee bit of fleam to it for a nice finished product. This should be a nice little introduction into sharpening cross cut saws.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty, you cut on the push?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, thank you for that 'turn,' Tony… Much better.

I have to reduce my number of Photobucket posts in forums and just go with 'insert existing photo' instead. Still working on the right camera turn to get pics in here that are the right orientation (sorry, ScottyB, not that orientation).

Anyway, I've been itching to chop a dovetail with a DE chisel or two, so reached to the scrap box. Pulled out an otherwise nondescript piece of walnut that ended up being quite the bear. Very dense, worked more like cherry than walnut. It's old stuff. Very old. And was a very abused shelf, so I'm thinking it was indeed soaked with various liquids over time that soaked in deep. It was tough stuff.

I'd love to use the Cincinnati 12" backsaw for DTs, but it's duller than Lloyd Christmas. Best overall saw I have for small-ish stock is the 12" Diamond Edge backsaw. It's a 12"-er, 14ppi and sharp. And cutting on the push with the coping saw seems to help me control the cut better on the back side; the leading edge of the saw is less inclined to tip downward and blow below the line when I use it this way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Always learning from you Smitty. Thank ya Sir.


----------



## chrisstef

Lemme get the hang of things Smitty and in time ill take the Cincy into Stef's Saw Shoppe for a proper tuning. I might like this saw sharpening stuff enough to make a few clams on the side. Gotta get my technique down first. I don't wanna be the Half Axe saw shop.

Just spotted an articulating magnifying lamp on the craiger for 10 clams. Waiting on a call back. That should help out with those fine little toofes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Sir, you are ON… I'd love to be your first customer.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like a deal good sir. A second party assessment would be really valuable as well. Sh!t I might not even be any darn good at this but there's only one way to find out in my book.


----------



## chrisstef

New shop addition to aide in those pesky 14 ppi saws without getting a face melting headache. $10 magnifying lamp. Git some.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.

These may be required/prove helpful now.


----------



## chrisstef

100% agreed Tony … if I had any dog holes in my bench lol. Ill just drill a new 1/2" hole in it and I should be off and running.

Pretty sure I just saved around $50 on this puppy and hooked 2 kids up with $5 a piece. They were stoked. Im stoked. Winner winner.

Gotta hit the road …. 1800's building for Yale.


----------



## mochoa

I need me one of those lamps!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Me too.


----------



## donwilwol

i found one on ebay a while ago for like $15.


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, I have one of those 3/4" doghole adapters. It is ok. Kinda sloppy. I think I put duct tape around the lamp post in order for it to work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh really?

That is good to know. Kind of disappointing. Thanks for the heads-up Lys.


----------



## chrisstef

Middle of Yale's campus. Make the middle building go away. By hand until you hit ground level.


----------



## AnthonyReed

By hand?? Nice.

Love this stuff. Thanks Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Lotta nice stone in there, think I know that building! Lunch at Sallies?


----------



## lysdexic

I'd love some access to reclaimed lumber. However, have guys priced reclaimed after it has been, well, reclaimed?

I went to see a guy in Lenoir NC who buys barns dismantles them and sells that boards retail. He wanted $9/bd ft. Sure he had already planed one side and T&G'd them. But geez.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And here Stef will give the stuff away for a little slap-n-tickle…..


----------



## chrisstef

Kevin, no time for a stop at Sallie's or Modern or Pepe's unfortunately. Those guys are a bit across town from here. This building is within a stones throw (For Scotty, rag arm) from Toad's Place.

I was talking to the contractor I met out there today and he's out of NYC. He says that reclaimed there goes for $16-$18 a bf. I mean I know I cup of coffee will run ya $5 there but sheesh that's pricy.

I wish I could spread some around to ya fellas. Id gladly take a lil slap n tickle for it too.

Here's a better shot of what were dealing with. Front side is York St. a high foot traffic area at Yale's doorstep. Back side is a pay for parking garage. There's literally 4" between the buildings and that might be generous.










Gut the interior then start at the top boys. Slowly. Carefully. This puppy leans the wrong way and we'll own about a million dollars worth of broken China and a hair salon next door.


----------



## chrisstef

And maybe later on tonight ill post our guys dropping 2' diameter 10' high concrete columns like trees in the parking lot of a hospital. Ton's of TJ Lookers at the windows. Doctors don't get out much do they?


----------



## theoldfart

Be carefully out there!
Toads place haven't heard that one in a while along w/ Pinecrest inSheton. Back in the day when 'HCN was the best FM around, and good gear at Fred Lock


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## mochoa

Stef, nice!

Smitty, Say what? Whatcha makin?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not sure it'll amount to anthing more than scrap at this point, so i'll hold my tongue. I did like the bench sight, though. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

That little light and bit of magnification is going to add a few years onto the life of my eyes ill tell ya. Solid $10 purchase.

Hmmm Smitty - not long enough to be slats for the bottom of your bench but I do like me some half laps.

Wife and I got to talking last night about our house shopping and she emphatically stated how much she wishes for me to have my own stand alone shop to keep the noise and dust out of the house. Tough life I tell ya, tough life


----------



## carguy460

That is good news Stef! I may be looking for a new home in the next few years, and my wife agrees that we an outbuilding would be a good idea for my "playing around". She doesnt call it woodworking since I never actually build anything…

We will be looking for something in the country, so my idea is to find a place with one of those 100 year old barns on it - they are everywhere here in NW Missouri. Restore the barn, have room for a woodshop and an auto shop (so I can get back to the carguy side of my life!)...that is my plan. However the $500k that would take will likely be the limiting factor, so I'll probably end up with a cardboard shanty in the back yard…


----------



## JayT

Forget cardboard, Jason, just build yourself a nice shop out of free pallets.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL I can dig that Jason. Id love me a big barn as well but with the coins we got ill be happy with a 2 car detached garage. Most likely ill get a one car though. In any regard ive got dirty fantasies of working with sunlight shining through some windows, a garage door open, a gentle breeze blowing gossamer shavings throughout the shop, some tunes in the background, and my little man wanting to learn what his old man is doing in the shop. Simple things.


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds like fun, maybe in January or February!


----------



## carguy460

JayT - That is awesome! When I was a kid I built a huge fort out of pallets…Looks like a guy would have pretty good airflow in that thing…

Good fantasy Stef…here, every time I open my garage door its so humid that I can almost hear the rust forming on the tools…sometimes I miss living in New Mexico for just that reason…although in NM the wind would be blowing 100mph…


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh there in lies the rub Kevin. My solution LP gas. I demo roughly 10-20 ceiling hung heating units a year. Some big some small some downright massive. As soon as we get a new house pegged down the salvage will begin. The boys always have their eye out for me.

JayT - casa de pallet looks pretty cool and damn clever at that.


----------



## theoldfart

Modine, sterling etc?


----------



## chrisstef

Couldn't tell ya buddy, they all look the same when they need to be removed lol. Rectangle, corner, dumpster.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Half laps were the word last light. Used a General tenonning jig at the table saw for the repeating end cuts (yeah, I know, didn't know I had one of those, did you? it was purchase way back before my first hand plane…) then did the shoulder cuts at the G-P mitrebox. Oh, that was a treat. Three swipes of the saw and the off-cut was free, slicker-n-snot… Hybrid is good, he said.


----------



## chrisstef

Repetition, Smitty, its what machines are made for. I dig that. I need to get my miter box and saw up and running. I dream of the three swipe cuts you talk about.

Hoping Friday night shop night will allow me to get a head of steam on a Pop's Disston #4 backsaw, 14 ppi, filed rip, 10 degrees of rake for a nice easy cut and then if its not smooth enough ill add 10 degrees of fleam. Almost a hybrid filing. Gotta pose a few questions to sensei Andy though. Im not real sure when to file the fleam in. After I shape or while I shape.


----------



## theoldfart

My gossamer shot. From a 140, sharpened free hand no less. I'm proud of maself!


----------



## chrisstef

aww hell yea ^


----------



## donwilwol

proud you should be. That's bragging about shavings right there!

*Equilibrium* in the shop again…...
Ipod is OUT!


----------



## Airframer

Music = Essential tool in any workshop! Mine is just an old mp3 player and some computer speakers…

Almost ready to start wackin' in my shop again ;D



















3-2-1 is drying now.. project post incoming soon..


----------



## donwilwol

I think your wedges are to short!!


----------



## chrisstef

I continually love the abhorrent mess you create in your shop Eric. Thats gonna be a sweet beater.

And Don …keep on rockin in the free world. Adios new kids on the block hello porter and cable!

Got me a 6 rack of Raging Bitch IPA, concocting a sweet playlist and headed to the cave for a lil one on one with a backsaw.


----------



## Airframer

I just wanted to make sure they weren't too short lol…

Yeah.. that mess has out stayed it's welcome this time. I think tomorrow is going to be a cleaning day in there. I still can't find my damn allen wrenches!


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, are you sure you want to put that great bench in there? It might get lost!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks like Kevin is diggin his new big red strop. It's okay to post it. I've already given one to most of these knuckleheads

Eric- I cannot work without music. It depresses me.

Proposed theme song for Stefapalooza:





"Let's get together and feel alright…."


----------



## theoldfart

Red, that shaving was pre strop, now they just float away! Stropped 5 chisels and four planes. Lovin' it. can see myself, so good lookin'


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Red. And proposed drinking glass. Direct from a friend in Bonn, Germany.


----------



## theoldfart

Is that the same as In Heat Wheat? Their Road Kill Ale is awesome and Ralph Stedman art is a bonus. Got a cycling jersey from them.


----------



## WhoMe

AF, that mallet looks a LOT like mine I made a while back. Maple outsides with cherry insides


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, I had a Raging Bitch last night (and no I am not talking about my wife). I couldn't finish it and love my barley pops. Just can't like Belgian. They taste sour / rotten.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya bro. I got through 2 of em. Not really what i had in mind. Not enough hoppage for me. I think the 8.4% fooled me into thinking it was gonna be tasty. It was aaigghhht.

Thinkin a swill of 10 year black beam might make me forget.

Production in the shop though. Disston backsaw sharpened. Still a wiggle in the plate though. I think the saw nuts are bulging. 0-o.


----------



## Airframer

Raging Bitch and bulging nuts usually go hand in hand…...


----------



## lysdexic

:^)


----------



## Airframer

As promised.. DONE!

Boom..


----------



## Tugboater78

Reading through this thread…seems like lots of peeps did not enjoy the day I joined the human population 35 years ago…


----------



## CL810

*Smitty* - how long has this been going on?

*OF* - rockin the shavings

True dat *AF*


----------



## woodcox

7/19/78 tug? Were you away from family(working) for your b-day? bummer if so. A lot of stuff seemed to hit the fan that day. Mines 11/18/78. anotha oneadem '78 foos.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy belated b-day, Tug!

CL810- the hybrid, or the planing? My records show (yeah, I keep a logbook) my first plane purchase March 2009.


----------



## lysdexic

You keep a logbook? Really? Dang, thats impressive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Filled the first, into the second.


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye 7/19/78 and yes I spent this year's day on a boat.. but in 10 yrs working this job, I have only been home for 2, my 30th and 32nd ( blew out 2 disks in my back and was scheduled for surgery for it). And on to shop news, not gonna get a whole lot done I think. Took nephews and my lady's kids to the fair third night and think/hope I pulled a Muscle in my already weak back somehow, can't hardly walk, much less lift anything. pain level is almost equal to my injury 3yrs ago, gonna give it a rest for a couple days and if it doesn't improve its off to the doc and hope it can be fixed qui ckly and easily.


----------



## donwilwol

Ha, '78, I had already graduated high school and was married.


----------



## chrisstef

78 … Just a twinkle in mom's eye. 1980 is when the good stuff went down.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That was the summer before my freshman (HS) year…


----------



## chrisstef

New classy hardware for mrs stef. Babys not allowed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Very nice! I like the red chalk line, too.

Wait, that's not a chalk line, is it…

;-)


----------



## Tugboater78

What's up with the laser level?


----------



## chrisstef

$8 at signaturehardware.com.

I got 2 sets to put up Tug so i busted out the laser to ensure level across the board. The doors are side by side. Precision required.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Very nice, indeed. That moulding between was certainly a pain in the arse… Hope Mrs. Steff abides (loves it)...


----------



## lysdexic

^ still looks crooked to me. Just kidding. I really like those doors.


----------



## chrisstef

Gee thanks guise.

Workin on buttoning up some 90%ers.


----------



## mike1950

My shop is a disaster but I have to give Stan my vote!!!!


----------



## widdle

What is the galoot index on laser beams ?


----------



## chrisstef

Bout a -6 Widdle.

Ill take a lap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And the Galoot by-laws, Section 4 of Chapter 3 (Finish Hardware) states, "Retro hinges, latches, etc. shall be installed using slotted screws only, not the Phillips that come in the package. Using those is simply wrong. Failure to comply and the would-be Galoot must take a lap."

Sorry, Stef.


----------



## ShaneA

If the phillips are a lap. The lazer has to be 100 push ups. Stef…getting in shape.


----------



## mbs




----------



## Airframer

Well, after finishing my mallet yesterday I said today would be a cleaning day…

Of course that means build something lol.

Goal for this morning was to move this..










Onto a stand that could be used in the middle of the room and tucked away when not in use. It is impossible to keep that corner it is in clean with it tucked in there (has been a source of frustration since I put it there).

So I whipped this up in a couple hours of "cleaning" this morning out of scraps (see I picked up some scraps! That's cleaning right?)..

Ugly but functional and sturdy..


----------



## chrisstef

Hey if i hadnt accidentally thrown away a bag of screws they all would have been slotted. Guess i coulda pulled some outta my stash. Ill take my medicine and perform said pennance. One lap 100 push ups. See ya in about a week lol.

Mbs - gettin your maloof on. Hell yea!

AF - dang you get more done in a week than i do in 2 months.


----------



## lysdexic

Hey mister fancy pants, Bosch miter saw you take a rest. Mr. Disston and are getting our galoot on.










The utility of a Roubo


----------



## chrisstef

Power of a hand tool, utility of a roubo, peace in the environment. Reign in it bro.


----------



## Airframer

< - - jealous of completed bench….

Well… back to the drudgery of cleaning up my shop so I can maneuver around enough to finish mine.. and have a spot to put it once complete…. I don't even know where to start on this mess lol.


----------



## JayT

Nice, lys. Gotta love the zen of hand tool work at a good bench.

AF, totally relate, as soon as I decide to organize or clean, it requires building something to help organize and clean.

I have been working over the shop since completing my bench for better functionality and organization. That has meant adding a bunch of storage installing French cleats on most walls. Of course in the middle of that I had to build a saw till to hang on the cleats, as well as a bunch of smaller hangers. Also added some rudimentary dust collection to my contractor saw to try and help keep the area cleaner.

I am currently upgrading the look of the walls. I got tired of looking at raw OSB, so painted the top part semi-gloss off white (to improve light) and am adding some "custom" wainscoting to the lower part. First had to trim out the window and door before starting on the wainscoting. Wanting to do it on the cheap, I had been looking for a while until scoring a CL deal. The local small college had redone their bleachers and was selling off a bunch of the old SYP wooden planks. I picked up about 120 bd ft for $50 and am using it as prefinished wainscoting.

Painted










One section upgraded










Who knew that completing the workbench was just the start of a whole bunch more work to make the shop worthy of the bench. Watch out for that, AF.

On the plus side, the shop is starting to look good. Unfortunately there is still a lot of crap in the garage that needs moved back into the shop soon so that SWMBO can park her car under cover.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Who knew that completing the workbench was just the start of a whole bunch more work to make the shop worthy of the bench.

Sounds familar. I couldn't stand the cinder block anymore. The wainscoting looks great Jay.

Glad to see Scotty found his shop again

And, I'm a 1979er. It's okay, most of my friends are much older. It's probably because I'm sooo mature;-P


----------



## widdle

good score on
the material jayt…wainscotting will look good…


----------



## lysdexic

No doubt Rojo. Lot of life altering stuff has gone down in the Lysdexic household this past year and especially the last few months. Things are stabilizing.

Now it's time to quit being a poser and make sumpin'


----------



## Sanding2day

Nice looking doors Chris…


----------



## Airframer

4, 13gal trash bags of shavings and detritus and one dead spider (got that f'er!) later we have arrived at "close enough". Still have some misc tools to put away but I can walk around now finally…. still haven't found those darn allen wrenches though…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotty, diggin' on the 203… Love it!


----------



## chrisstef

Dang Smittys got the eagle eye. Must be sll that glaucoma medicine you be takin that keep them eyes sharp.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty- no way you could be a bigger poser than all of the "bikers" flocking across Nebraska on their way to Sturgis. My favorites are the ones with their bikes on a trailer.


----------



## JayT

Red, you mean all the ones that are driving the $500,000 RV's towing a Lexus SUV with a trailer holding two Harleys hooked on behind? I went to college in Chadron, about two hours from Sturgis, and got to behold that sight for two weeks every summer. Always made me laugh (and cry).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Jay, I stayed in North Platte last night. There was some hilarious people watching from the back porch of the hotel.


----------



## chrisstef

Say: Eye
Spell: Map
Say: Ness


----------



## lysdexic

^ wtf LOL


----------



## theoldfart

Built this over the weekend.


















Couple of firsts, dimensioned and flattened by hand and did an 8' rip dead on. ALso got to try a half dozen LN's dovetail and tenon saws.


----------



## chrisstef

Great match on the sapwoods Kevin. I gotta think it must be a lot of fun to do one of those classes. I need to get on that kinda stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Stef. The pace was kind of hard, a couple of the guys were pro's and seemed to be done before I even started. Once I calmed down things went better.


----------



## widdle

Sounds like a fun weekend…Save us some cash Of, how bout a tip of the week ?


----------



## theoldfart

If you use cut nails. pre drill and bevel the top of the hole. Prevents blowout. Learned the hard way ;{


----------



## RGtools

How the heck did I miss this thread?

Anyway, I spent a lot of time outside of my shop today doing shop work. I had a workmate and time to kill while my wife changed dresses.










Things almost look civilized out there.

In the shop…



















All to make a simple drying rack for a client.


----------



## lysdexic

I like that drying rack Ryan


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Turn back from this thread while you still can Ryan….lol

Kev- Nice job on the chest. Congrats on the great weekend.


----------



## lysdexic

For Kevin,

A Dumb Way to Run a Class


----------



## RGtools

Thanks Scotty, I am very pleased with the way this one came out. It really makes me want to haul mine out of my harvest room and make it pretty. It still has permanent marker marks on it from the layout process (why I thought that was a good idea at the time I will never understand).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scott please stop calling out posers or I am going to run out of threads to post on.

Nice work Kevin. I hope you enjoyed the class.

Good stuff Ryan, thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I went to Imperial Beach this weekend:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin - were there a number of folks that came to the 6-board class with their own tools? Curious if a number of user-made toolchests appeared, ala Schwarz' influence. I went to a handplanes class he ran a couple years ago at Marc Adams' school. Brought quite a few bench planes, wrapped them in shop rags and used an old roll-around suitcase to get 'em around.

Nice rack, Ryan. And I'm jealous of the very complete SW mitrebox you're sporting these days. The 'trigger nib' on the spine of the SW backsaw is nice indeed…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I saw some interesting siding on this funky house:


















That's all I got….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Very cool gable end.

Did some 'handle' work over the week's end that reminding me of a certain broom refurb. My BIL brought over a Diamond Edge reel mower that needed a new, main handle. Made one out of some red oak, looks pretty nice, mower back in commission. I know, pics or it didn't happen, but those have to come later.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, short answer yes. Will elaborate tonight!


----------



## RGtools

Trigger nib=total awesomeness.

That gable is quite impressive Kevin. Look forward to the elaboration.


----------



## Mosquito

Shop is in finishing mode right now… getting some Danish oil on the music stand


----------



## RGtools

Tony, I am jealous of your blue sky's. Because of the fires everything here is grey.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those aren't my blue skies Ryan. IB is farther south near the border, San Diego is much cleaner than Los Angeles. My skies are still choked gray with greed and disingenuous interactions…. I love L.A. ;-)


----------



## RGtools

^ missed LJ's while I was away.


----------



## theoldfart

How I spent my weekend, a story! Got to CVSW in Manchester CT. 'bout 8:30. Class was called six board chest. There were no plans, primarily hand tools even for dimensioning. We started with 2 4/4×9 1/2" boards each. one eight foot the other 12'.:








Chris Schwarz is a good teacher/lecturer, I'll get that opinion out there right off. Not hero worship.
His tool chest is as advertised:








In answer to Smitty's question, there were chests of all types from a clone of Chris's dutch chest to an Japanese style box. Mine like a few others was a simple canvas bag. The owner of the school had a nice chest as well:








Lots of nice tools, plenty of LN saws:









For Don, a pre lateral transition, rosewwood infill:


























The red plane in the back was a nickel plated MF 22

I got to use the plane all weekend!
The joke was Chris on his knees:








I would do the class again in a heart beat!


----------



## chrisstef

T - digging that gable end there as well as dreaming if that sea beeeze.

OF - i knew i smelled somethin funny last weekend, you werent but 15 miles from me. Those classes up there have been taunting me for a long time. Ive got my eye out for the next time Matt Cianci is in town. He was there probably a month ago so by the time he gets back around i should have enough guts lol. Looks like you had a blast.

I had a date with Tikes and Fischer Price. Got kinky. Pirate theme.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, I want to build a tenon saw somewhat like the Bad Axe Roubo beast. I worked like a dog and loved it. I haven't worked for living for a couple of decades!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pretty awesome stuff Kev. Worth it just to play with the tools. What did you think of the LN joinery planes?


----------



## theoldfart

Pretty sweet, the big ones are like a freight train; once moving they cruise. The tenon saw was the best, cut the dado's quick and straight. Have to admit my old seven worked almost as well. Don't know what type but it doesn't have an adjusting screw on the frog.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Kevin. Just what I needed, another project on my list. That's a sweet looking infill/transitional.

I can imagine Swartz would be a good teacher. I hope to meet the guy some day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks for the pictoral, Kevin, looks like a great time!


----------



## chrisstef

Grrr. My lumber storage outside of the shop just got a shower. Wife called … "Uhmm hey theres a puddle in the basement, I think that overhead water line is leaking". Just a drip and she dropped a bucket underneath but my bench timbers and some 8/4 cherry caught a little bath.

Do not attempt to wrap batt insulation around water lines and secure it with steel tie wire folks. It makes for a bad combination.

Gotta wait til my work day is over to go home and fix it, took yesterday off to play in a golf tournament. Frosts my a$$.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is going to make for a great day …. what a mf'er. Sorry bud.


----------



## RGtools

*Outside it's just smoke.*










*Inside*

What I am working on:

I need to re-saw these to get the parts for the trays.









The bench, cleaner than usual…it won't last.









One bench… some assembly required.










I did not realize till just now that my machines are color coordinated.










And a few areas of opportunity (sorry about the blur on a few of these)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony, a great day indeed but whatta ya gonna do. $hit happens. Couple of shark bite fittings, a new chunk of pipe, and about an hour of time it'll all be cured. Then ill just have to weigh down my cherry so it doesn't get all crazy on me. Damn this house is constant maintenance.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn that place is spotless Ryan. That tool chest is awesome and I'm looking forward to the happy face bench build.

Quick and simple fix, it may be but the thinking about it all day is the part that runs me nuts. Isn't every house constant maintenance, Stef or am I just lucky?


----------



## RGtools

^and yes Tony, I should be ashamed of my procrastination level on my insulation.


----------



## chrisstef

Ryan's shop is all squeaky clean aint it. Noice.

Yea T I think they're all maintenance but this one seems to be winning the race, I just cant seem to ever catch back up. Ehhh so it goes, but it will be in the back of my mind all day and ill hit the front door runnin when I get home which kinda sucks.


----------



## RGtools

FYI it is mere coincidence that my shop is the cleanest it has been in years. I aim to make it much better soon.

*Tony* The happy face is a few years out, this is a bench I designed for my Grampa, inspired by the "No bull" bench I came across as well as about everything I would do different about my current bench. Should be simple, rock-solid, and quick…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Being the slack-monkey I am, outside of hypocrisy I would never be able to comment about a man's pace of progress. All bets are off if I am behind the wheel though.

Hang tough Stef.


----------



## RGtools

Oh,and *Stef*, the list of fixes never ends. That's ok, it keeps you out of trouble.


----------



## ShaneA

Shark Bites are amongst the greatest plumbing inventions of all time. Just sayin' I hate dealing w/plumbing problems. I am notoroius for buying the wrong size parts and fittings, used to take me 3 trips to the big box to get all the stuff worked out. Luckily a couple of years ago I discovered we have a local mom and pop place, that hooks me up with the advice and direction to make it work. I stumble in with my broken plumbing english, and they fix me up usually the first trip.

The place is looking good Ryan. Is the band saw new (newer?) I don't remember seeing it in pictures past.


----------



## theoldfart

Stefan, when the list is done you can start on the honey do,s!


----------



## chrisstef

+1 to all for what Shane said. Im plumbing challenged.

BTW gang - if anyones interested in a LJ fantasy football league lemme know, im bout to drop a post advertising it.

Setting a draft day up for 9/2 sometime in the evening.


----------



## lysdexic

Funny, this past Saturday I changed out my leaking garbage disposal and two toilet flappers. I felt glamorous.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea garbage disposal is also on the list. Motor fried on it. Stinkies.

Seems like you're a natural turd chaser Scotty.


----------



## Mosquito

As we were walking around at the cabin this weekend, we walked past a house that was owned by a surgeon in California (why they'd buy a house in MN for a cabin I have no idea). Anyway, happened to notice his car sitting in the driveway. Made me think of ScottyB, the license plate read "CUTNTIE"


----------



## chrisstef

^ And that's why his SN is lysdexic.


----------



## theoldfart

Ryan, two things.
1. Blue outline on the floor? Dare yourself to cross it?

2. No paint/stain on the tool chest? Only I can be that indecisive .

Tried to layout this post neatly, that shop is scary clean. Congrats on the band saw.


----------



## RGtools

New bandsaw…love it. Still working out our relationship though, I have broke one blade and bent the crap out of another…both were clear errors on my part that I have corrected. It's a persnickity tool by nature, but my goodness it can get some work done well when you dial it in just right.

The blue tape is a "Do Not Clutter" line to ensure I have room for the bench build.

*Kevin*...I am that indecisive. But mostly I have not had the time to paint it because I am trying to get that rack done. Shop projects always take a backseat to others needs, or at least that is the mantra I am trying to abide by.


----------



## chrisstef

Fixed the leaker. Broke the compression fitting on the dishwasher supply line 8' down the same line.










Baby Stef cant believe it.


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds like my half assed plumbing, have to do it twice to make it whole! Great mini-stef shot. If i had known you were that close this weekend woulda brung ya some cherry in exchange for a beer. At the end of the class Schwarz had a cold one, I'm surprised no one attacked him for it.


----------



## Airframer

Last month my wife wanted me to install a diaper sprayer on one of our toilets. Seemed easy enough but 6 hours and 5 wrong fittings later it finally was installed.. and leaks…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My dad and I have a saying: 'If water runs through it, we don't do it.'

Words to live by, whenever possible…


----------



## donwilwol

'If water runs through it, we don't do it.'
'specially in a lightning storm. Copper and kaboom don't mix.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Even milling a stick takes me forever, while simultaneously supporting my suspicion that I am clueless.









Hmmm… Not sure how you guys tame those timbers in such short order.


----------



## ShaneA

I don't know about clueless Tony. But, that is a nice picture.


----------



## waho6o9

I think they use winding sticks Tony, and a lot of practice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 on the 'nice picture'!


----------



## lysdexic

I picture is worth…ahh I can never remember the rest.

I notice that you have a Veritas LA jack. Never heard you speak of it much. Cool mallet. Like the little brush. I don't think I have ever seen your work surface. In fact, I really don't know much about your shop. Great picture.

Oh! .....a thousands words. That's it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tony- you crack me up. We can't just wake up one day wizzin excellence. Gotta work at it

Took a stroll with the kiddos today down the Wabash trail. It's the route of the old Wabash railroad… that they made into a trail. A literal hallway of hardwoods for miles and miles. I need to get down there more often. Only a few minutes from my house.


----------



## widdle

Looks like a balancing act tony ?


----------



## WhoMe

Well, I finally got around to taking a picture of my uh…. "shop"...










Even with the car out, there is not a whole lot of room for the table saw. SO there is envy for those of you who have dedicated shops.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony's a closet kinda guy. He's hiding them skills and will spring on you like a ninja. Much like that Veritas LAJ.

I cant mill a board by hand T. I can barely get through jointing one by hand forget about flattening. Im all electrons for that kinda stuff. I keep trying but the squills aint there yet.

Mike - any place that yo ucan let the sawdust and shavings fly is a shop to me brotha. Too bad about the car in there, good things shes on a mobile base.

Im staring down the barrel of another evening of playing plumber. Pull the dishwasher, lose the busted supply line, reinstall new supply line. I friggin hate well water and its corroding mineral properties.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a beautiful track you have there Red.

Effing pluming, no stopping till it is 100%. And in older houses (mine) something else usually breaks while the repair is being made. I feel for ya Stef. Horrible stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup T 100% or 0%. Guys like me hate that $hit. Much like my persona I hide a lot of flaws with smoke, mirrors, and hair product. That stuff don't work with plumbing.

I replaced about 7' of copper and fired it back up. Didn't seat. Water all over the place. Shut it down, got it to fit, turned back on and that fuxer starts leaking 8' down the line. I had some choice words for my plumbing. Luckily I keep a few extra valves so I cut out the flex line and put a shut off valve in there temporarily.

I guess this time around im making it right. Installing shut offs where they should be, replacing ones that don't hold, and insulating where there wasn't any.


----------



## RGtools

I was going to post this on my hand tool tips blog, but I guess I can preview it here.

I recently made a pair of these. Pretty easy, drill a few holes of different sizes on a center-line and then rip down the center.










It's and adaptation of a system that Ian Kirby used. When these are mounted to the bench like so…










The rounding make a great place to trap a board for edge jointing. I love this system for boards that are a bit too narrow to get good purchase in a vise. The boards can't slide around in any direction on your bench top and they can't tip over either…but they can be lifted straight out. This of course make the system a bit better when your are working several parts of the same length.

I will post a better tutorial on my blog.


----------



## chrisstef

Slickness ^


----------



## JoeRPhilly

Here is my personal mess:














































a whole lot of mortising and tenoning this weekend, for a couple of baby gates. My newest CL pickup, the delta mortiser, sure came in handy


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great space there Joe. I really like your cabinets and the shelf over your chisel rack.


----------



## theoldfart

Not much progress, got the garage emptied:









Running out of room, several projects going on at once:


















Gotta finish something soon!


----------



## RGtools

I know your pain Kevin. but it does look like you are making good progess on the bench…that will make some serious room.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Joe- nice shop. Your gonna love that mortising machine. What a time saver.

Kev- those roubo legs sure look handsome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome pictures Kevin, the finished legs in particular.


----------



## CL810

Kevin those legs are monsters!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks guys, next step is to begin dressing up the top pieces. Have to check moisture content. The lumber is really heavy, 8/4×6 and 8/4×8 all 8'.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Seeing legs like Kevin's (not in that way, Scotty) makes me consider replacing the legs on my benchtop with through-mortice'd types… Very well done!


----------



## ShaneA

I always replace shut-offs when doing any type of plumbing. If they are not the 1/4 turn type they will fail, eventually. Nothing worse than having to work on, and the damn shut off doesn't work properly. They are $6 insurance and peace of mind. Plumbing just a pain in the back side, no matter what. However, I do highly recommend the 1/4 turn valves, if you are not using those already.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ +1 to the ball valve.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup 1/4 turn ball valves only for this guy. You can keep those other crappy valves that never hold for more than a month.

Just got back from dissecting that old building in New Haven and my head hurts. Friggin place is a maze.

Got some cool work coming up next week at a building built in 1788 in Hartford CT ( http://historicbuildingsct.com/?p=57) and after being dead a$$ slow for a month im about to be up to my eyeballs in work and not enough guys to handle it. I always tell the guys that it only takes 2 phone calls. I got 4 today. Pull up your socks and grab your …. we got work ta do.


----------



## theoldfart

THe Bull building huh, did the hysterical commission approve?


----------



## donwilwol

its that time of year Stef. People are finally starting to realize summer won't last forever.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef,

I'd really like to come help you if you have a spot. I grow weary of my current gig.


----------



## chrisstef

Thankfully yes Don. Typically the seasons don't effect our work too much on the demolition end but this had been the busiest winter and the slowest summer in the 7 years ive been running the division. Ive given up on trying to figure this stuff out.

Kevin - the historical committee is actually overseeing this one and will be occupying the building once its all completed. The building has been moved twice in the last 250 years and is mostly drywall on the inside but all the framing is original. I gots a few sticks coming my way of some nice wide board oak.

You betcha Scotty - always an opening for a surgical guy like you. It looks all fun and stuff but cutting through some granite stone foundation walls in a 5' basement is gonna be no peach. Once youre done with that start cutting slab for 6 new footings.


----------



## widdle

glad to hear your on the clip board side of things…i helped with some demo at 18. Week later bought some bags , drove up the coasty highway looking for fresh framing…Never demoed again..Im soft..

Another option for locking down lumber with out a vise…


----------



## theoldfart

widdle, make yourself a birdsmouth stop.


----------



## widdle

Those are good as-well…


----------



## RGtools

^A million ways to do everything. Pick one and get to work.


----------



## widdle

I agree RG, i find pics of peoples set ups interesting,yours was a good one for sure..


----------



## lysdexic

My day sucked. A pic of my current set up.


----------



## widdle

I just noticed you had an encounter with Richard Simmons..Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Such an encounter would drive me to drink too, me thinks…


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like the mood should brighten Scotty. Are those copper panels?

Stef: 1
Plumbing: 0


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, great job just don't think i'd run that wire in to the pipe!


----------



## chrisstef

But the dishwasher runs so much hotter and really steams those bottles killling all that bacteria when its wired like that.


----------



## theoldfart

Zap


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great solutions guys. Thanks for the tips.

Sorry bout your day BYo. Are you having a beer in a pizza place?

Nice work Stef. Did you sag your pants to get into character?


----------



## chrisstef

Steady saggin. Noaasssatall (jamaican voice).


----------



## CL810

Stef what did the fiberglass score?


----------



## lysdexic

Yeah, Tony. The Salty Caper. Wood fired pizza and beers they on tap that I've never heard of.


----------



## RGtools

State of my shop…freaking flooded. Crazy rain storm today. My entire property has shifted from uphill to down hill. My house was flooded too, so that took precedence. I have been working for about 4 hours straight getting stuff cleaned up.

Found a hidden stash of the best hard cider I have ever made…providence? I think so.


----------



## Airframer

RG - Hope everyone is OK. When you say Flooded do you mean "New Orleans flooded" or "Well, I guess that carpet is ruined flooded" ? Good luck on the recovery!


----------



## chrisstef

Aww man Ryan. Hope things aint too bad buddy.


----------



## theoldfart

Ryan, that sucks. Hope your family is ok and the shop too.


----------



## chrisstef

Fiberglass score CL810?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, pic on post #1407?


----------



## donwilwol

Best of luck to you Ryan. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to hear that Ryan. I hope you and yours are okay.

I think Clayton was referring to your Stef/plumbing score keeping.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh i see. The fiberglass battle is on going but ive recently taken the upper hand.


----------



## RGtools

Outside was "holy crap where is the ground?" flooded. Inside was more or less an inch of muddy water everywhere. We are currently re-organizing our shop to make it cleaner and more efficient and of course we had a crap-load of tools in boxes on the floor where the water hit the hardest.

Cardboard does a surprisingly good job of protecting from muddy water I am happy to report. Mostly it was just a ton of work getting the tools out of the boxes before they soaked through. My house is dry and clean again…the outside will needs some serious work, I have places where 6 inches of top soil is just gone.

And the rain did not clear out the smoke either.

All in all that could have been worse, and I can take steps so that freak occurrence does not happen again…or at least does not wreak the same havoc.


----------



## theoldfart

Ryan, our thoughts are with you. If you've lost tools to this let us know. The northeast is a great rust hunting spot and we may be able to find restorable replacements .
Hang in there budy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like you were on it quickly, and that's definitely a 'good on you' thing. Hope the recovery is quick, and a prevent solution is do-able. Glad it wasn't worse, RG!!


----------



## DaddyZ

RG^ Glad to hear all OK… Stuff can always be replaced if need be….


----------



## donwilwol

+1 on the "if you need anything Ryan!"


----------



## RGtools

^I had a one of a kind infill that was ruined… 

Actually I am out of this mess remarkably unscathed. Thanks for all the good wishes guys. This community has always amazed me.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a sweet one of a kind Groz #5 if ya need it lol 

Glad to hear you made out all right Ryan.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, uh on that infill, see DonW


----------



## chrisstef

Disston D12 10 ppi crosscut. 12 degrees of rake 20 degrees of fleam. 4 pack of Sierra Nevada Hoptimum's. Its Friday baby. T-minus 7 hours til shop time.

Possibly the most hilarious beer review write up ive read … http://plasticlovemonkey.wordpress.com/2011/01/19/sierra-nevada-%e2%80%94-hoptimum-whole-cone-imperial-ipa-%e2%80%94-10-4/


----------



## RGtools

^Nice.


----------



## lysdexic

I have had a few of those(just this week) and it almost crosses the line from beer to Hop liquor. I am still not sure that I like it. It reminds me of a great IPA mixed with some Everclear.


----------



## chrisstef

Always one step ahead of me Scotty. At 10.4% im looking forward to a few idiotic posts later this evening. Speaking of which, we haven't had a drunk Lysdexic post in a while. Sup with that brah? I request more of that.


----------



## lysdexic

Might be soon Stef. Real soon. This is the 12th day of my work week and I've done 26 surgeries in 7 days. I am getting a little cranky :^)
- build a bridge and get over
- put your big girl panties on
- if you have an issue grab a tissue

I know:

One more to go and I'll give that Hoptimum a second chance.

I GOT to make some progress on the screen doors though.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on brotha. Yea, I GOT to make some progress on my bench too but power tools and Hoptimums aint gonna jive, so ….. saw sharpening it is. Got big moms comin over tomorrow afternoon to kick it with babystef so I plan on sneaking in some band saw time.

"Hard work good and hard work fine, but first take care of head."


----------



## theoldfart

Trip to the hardware store for a wide chisel









Lotta stuf


----------



## JayT

Wow, Kevin. Your hardware stores are far different from mine.


----------



## lysdexic

What?

I ain't never seen no hardware store like that 'round here. Awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Is that the Great Barrington spot Kevin? Im drooling here knowing im no more than an hour or 2 away from such a glory hole.


----------



## LoriF

+1 What?

No hardware stores like that in So. Cal.


----------



## Airframer

Where….. does such a wonderland exist?


----------



## AnthonyReed

"....im looking forward to a few idiotic posts later this evening." - Yes please.

"Speaking of which, we haven't had a drunk Lysdexic post in a while. Sup with that brah? I request more of that." - +1

That is one fine hardware store OF, you lucky skunk!!
"No hardware stores like that in So. Cal." - Uh huh, exactly.


----------



## widdle

terryr…im on a jibsite right now, helping a contracor and his carpenters cut in a fairly complicate roof…and his carpenters are gardners…..about too lose it…..soo will have to get back to the dogs later…

tony…Aug. 17, andersen plywood , old tool swap meet…


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, yea it is. Still out and about, will post pics later


----------



## RGtools

*Kevin* My tool store looked at me funny when I was upset that their 3/8 chisel turned out to be 10 millimeters. I am very jealous.

Not behind a glass case either. Very nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Kevin, need address, bad. My next inundation of fun money shall be spent there. When that will be im not sure but I need that store in my life. Those slicks give me chub.

Geez Tony, now the pressures on to come up with something interesting besides a few slurred words. Lets hope theres a bit of inspiration in those beer bottles. If not im gonna have to find some alternate measures.


----------



## theoldfart

Needed to get two chisels 1 3/8" and 2"+, and a 1/3/8" auger bit. All of this for the bench mortises. No luck on the 1 3/8" stuff but did find a 2" chisel and an auger depth gauge:









It's an Ohio Tool and the gauge is a Stanley 47. The pics from earlier didn't show 3 45's a 55, 72, three compass planes, 212 I think, and multiple sets of 45-55 cutters. This is the go to place for timber framers.
Stef I'll pm the address, DonW already has it.


----------



## chrisstef

Killer scores. How's the pricing up there? Looks like the owners got an affinity for old tools. I like them all ready.


----------



## theoldfart

Chisel 35, gauge 2 most chisels and gouges 20-35, lots of corner chisels and mortis chisels planes running 40-90 for regular stuff. you van walk behind the counter and fondle the specials T&G's, Chamfers, compass etc plus new stock LV


----------



## chrisstef

Stefs been drinkin and theres a mini rant coming.

After 2 hours of gum flappin, wife-ski and i and have come to terms that this house is now business. 2 hours … yup …120 minutes andNot one half lap has been cut, one stroke of a file taken, and not one plane waxed. Three beers have been consumed, soooo, on a bright note, thats about enough for this panty waist to catch a mini buzz.

Heres my shop. An utter state of disappointmemt.










Good news is that i just lost half a saw nut under my bench somewhere.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice score OF. congrats man.

Widdle - I'll be in Imperial Beach next weekend; she has some come-back.


----------



## WhoMe

Widdle, One of these times I will have to PM you and Anthony and try to meet up at that tool swap meet. 
Right now, I am working Saturdays helping work on a lobby project that is turning out pretty nice. When it is done, I will have to post the lobby wall. Think two toned (stained) 4'x8' and smaller match grained veneer cherry panels separated by 1/8 aluminum strips. This is before the flooring, custom reception desk( done by the in house cabinet person) and other stuff. Gets a little hairy hanging and test fitting 4×8 panels up towards the top of a 10 foot ladder..

Anthony, you ever stop off at the Tin Fish at the end of the pier while in Imperial Beach?? The wife and I do it every Christmas holiday we are down there. Love the food.

And I agree, I have yet to see a hardware store like that here in Orange County CA.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef did you find the saw nut?

Mike - I have walked around the Tin fish but never tasted their fair. Poor restaurant, that portion of the pier is slathered with bird droppings and fish guts; all those guys were cutting bait directly on the pier…. savages. I'll check the food out one of these days, thanks for the tip.


----------



## chrisstef

Not yet Tony. Im licking my wounds a little bit this morning, moving kinda slow. Maybe a lil sawdust will cure my ails. Coffee, breakfast, and a hot shower havent performed to my expectations this morning.

I hate paying for my sins lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hair of the dog Stef….


----------



## chrisstef

The preverbial dog is bald. A hairless chihuaha if you will.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about your luck ….


----------



## CL810

The Tin Fish here is fine as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Beautiful day in Iowa. It'll be even better if the railroad doesn't call. 
While Stef has been rubbing his bagina, I got some planes refurbed and sharpened. Maybe I'll give em a test run on the underside of this benchtop. Little Metallica in the background. I know, my shop's a mess


----------



## AnthonyReed

"While Stef has been rubbing his bagina…" _ I like this guy!

Yeah, ridiculous how messy it is … how do you even work in there.


----------



## theoldfart

RED, your a flippin' machine! Headed down to the shop start planing some oak, just got back from a bike ride with my wife. Had 2"+ of rain yesterday, nice day today, maybe Tanglewood tonight. Good food, good wine, good company and great music. It's a tuff life


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry Stef, Ian's coffee got me all riled up.

Kev- Ya, the wifey and kids are at the outlaws. I just keep a working so I don't gets lonely.


----------



## chrisstef

Its stefgina to you sir  lab flappin aside i snuck 20 minutes in to start cobbling together a half ass saw bench.


----------



## JayT

Finaaly made some serious progress on the shop looks and organization, so made time for a Saturday morning rust hunt. Wait, is it a rust hunt if nothing you buy has corrosion?

Stopped at a yard sale that advertised "man stuff" and came home with:










Eight deep F clamps, five Bessey and three Shop Fox, plus a Diamond Edge coping saw and a cheap tenon saw. All for $45.


----------



## chrisstef

Homerun! I love scoring clamps on the cheap.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, good deal!

A thought RED OAK is fricken hard. blew breaker twice!


----------



## CL810

*OF *- I want to live your life!! ;-) At least, if I ever get your way will you take me to the hardware store?

*JayT *- great find! Deep clamps are indispensable.


----------



## donwilwol

JayT, it doesn't matter what you bag, it's what your trackin that counts.


----------



## theoldfart

Cl810, come in down. We're in Western Mass!


----------



## CL810

That would be 'up' for us. That is a long way but you better keep an eye over your shoulder! Just sayin'...


----------



## lysdexic

Finally got all the stock for my screen porch doors cut and milled. M&T joinery tomorrow.


----------



## CL810

Looks like you finished the Ran


----------



## JayT

Lookin' good, lys.

BTW, your new sig line is obviously a lie. From that pic, you obviously finish beers.


----------



## widdle

Looks like nice material..Did you go with cedar ?


----------



## lysdexic

Before any of you guys worry about me, just know that the only beer that I drank is the one to the immediate left. The rest I drug out of Stef's recycling bin.


----------



## lysdexic

Widdle - yes I went with cedar to match the rest of the porch. This particular lumber is a bit lighter than the rest. What would you guys recommend to darkening it before a poly finish. BLO? That is going to take a LONG time to dry with the incessant rain that we have had here in the Carolina's.

Thoughts? I really don't know.


----------



## widdle

I have found letting the natural tannins come out works the best for me..Soo i usually do nothing and than oil it two years down the road…But we are in different climates ..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We weren't too worried about you Scotty. Your a big boy.

But maybe you guys should be worried about me….I don't always do well when I'm home alone. Couple of years ago, I spent the first night alone in our new house. When my wife got back the next morning, she found me passed out on the recliner. My truck was parked diagonal in the driveway. I had a ziploc bag of water(formerly ice) on my knee, clam chowder residue crusted in my beard, and my favorite western playing on repeat.

I remember going for a beer with the guys after work…but it's a little fuzzy after that. Banged my knee pretty good. I told her she shouldn't leave me alone


----------



## lysdexic

Seriously, I am too old anymore to drink like that above. Two beers from tonight and the rest did, in fact, come from the recycling bin. It hurts too much the next day. Poser.

Widdle- can you expound on letting the natural tannins come through? Sunlight like cherry? Time? This is the first time that I have worked with cedar.


----------



## lysdexic

Some pics from earlier ….


----------



## Tugboater78

State of my shop here


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't get too crazy anymore either Scotty. I like feeling good in the morning too much
Sorry I'm no help with the cedar. The only thing I've made with that stuff is a deck. I imagine it planes like butter.


----------



## widdle

Lys…i think tannins are like oils…? In the past i always put oil on decks/fences/siding , whether it was redwood or cedar. The thought of doing all that work and noy sealing it wasnt gonna happen…i worked on a nice house about three years ago, and they let it go natural.. ? i just happen to drive by it once a month, I just like the colors that come out…I like it done both ways..? i dont know..But if you check out the cedar shake and shingle bereau…They suggest to wait a year ..looks like your addition is new, soo you probably know what's up..

Tug..Congratulations on the shop…it's got soul….

red..your soft..


----------



## Tugboater78

finally got round to posting this, and since JayT posted his clamp deal i wanted to share mine









1 Jorg 1/2" Pony
2 Jorg 3/4" (no pipes)
2 Jorg 36" bar 
1 Jorg 6" Wood clamp
2 Cman 36" bar
2 Cman 24" bar
1 Cman 6" bar (not pictured)
4 6" C-clamps
2 6" Hvy Quick Grips

$25..can it be considered a gloat or a Meh?

neighbor told me all his clamps for that amount, but leave him one of the pony's he had, so i coulda had 1 more.


----------



## chrisstef

Gloat worthy^

Lys - i bet surfacing that cedar smelled better than your donkey breath blowing back in your face. Lookin forward to some joinery. As far as the 2 beer limit … I concur.

Red - im gettin a really odd visual of you all konked out on the 'cliner sucking ur thumb, curled up in the fetal posistion clutching a picture of your wife, pouty lip hangin out lol. Manhatten clam chowder i hope?

Happy sunday. Im off to a baptism. Youtube link for a windsor knot?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Justin- looks like a good deal to me. Last year I acquired some tools from an older neighbor who wasn't doing well. Just be as gracious as you can. It's better than a widow taking them to the pawn shop….a tragedy I've witnessed.

Widdle- I think they've got a corn train like that at our local pumpkin patch…lol.
And easy on the "soft"....you might tarnish my image.


----------



## 489tad

I was keeping up with this thread while on vacation and I realized I'm not drinking enough. So with my new H.L.Hunley pint glass with Two Brothers "Outlaw IPA". I sat and looked at my mess.









Decided to sit in the ac and watch someone somewhere knock a ball around.


----------



## 489tad

I also found a couple of tool chests while on tour of the Yorktown Aircraft carrier. Whats a Jock to do?


----------



## Mosquito

Finally sweeping up after a few weeks. Not a small pile for a 64sqft area lol


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, it still tickles me that you accomplish so much in a carpeted spare bedroom.

Dan, love that beer glass. Gotta get one.

I was on the Yorktown just a few years ago. Cub scouts. I don't remember any tool chests. Those are very well done.


----------



## Airframer

I was on the Lincoln not that long ago.. I think you had more fun than me…


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you guys have the HF HVLP all in one setup for spraying? I actually want to spray paint initially but would like the ability to spray finish in the shop eventually. Comes in right around a hundred clams.

Need to spray oil based primer, latex paints.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Half blinds in work…


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Always something cool going on in that place.

Shenanigans are running rampant in the Yo shop. Damn fine mallet.


----------



## bhog

Was sip guys 
Here's one from today got a few mins in before power went out









Tinkered on this rack over the weekend


----------



## theoldfart

Which ways up?


----------



## donwilwol

hey hog, your shops upside down man!


----------



## theoldfart

Gravity failure, everyone to the escape pods!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Hog. Good to see things coming together for you. Looking good.

Simply blocks between each arm on your rack, correct?


----------



## waho6o9

Here ya go.

Mighty fine Bhog.


----------



## lysdexic

Bhog's pics lead me to a question.

Won't that lumber bow if it is not supported in the middle? I ask because I find that every board that I lean against wall, nearly vertical, sags and bows toward the wall.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo- you are right. Power tools do require skill which I obviously do not possess.










But these are looking better….....


----------



## widdle

That one tenon's gonna be tricky…


----------



## lysdexic

Yep. I thought about ways to repair and redo but the mortise is 3" deep with plenty of glue surface remaining. Plus I plan to draw bore it. I hope it will be OK. If you think not please speak up.


----------



## mochoa

Damn! will the shoulder cover that big whole?


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## ShaneA

If the shoulder will cover, you should be fine. Looks like mortises I make all the time.


----------



## lysdexic

Maur and Shane - yes the rail and stile are the same thickness. So it won't be seen. If it is structurally sound the only harm is to my pride.


----------



## RGtools

If it makes you feel better Scotty. I screw up less these days, but when I do screw up I make it really good.

This is on my current project. This is what happens when you use drawbore pins that are a bit to big, not quite the right offset and you force it. Keep in mind that by this point I was at the point of no return for this glue up.










After repair.










One more after shot on another screw up.


----------



## lysdexic

Great segway (spelling?) Ryan!

Another question. I know green chair makers like to employ the trick of putting a super dry rung into a wet leg mortise. This way when they acclimate the mortise will shrink and the rung will swell creating a very tight joint.

I try the same with my draw bore pins in that I try to really dry them out while rough then pound them through dowel plate just prior to use.

Do you guys think this is effective or is the crack smoke clouding my judgement again?


----------



## lysdexic

Ryan, do you taper the leading end before pounding the pin in?


----------



## widdle

makes sense..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ryan- nice saves. When I saw the first pic I thought, "ohh, that's fixable." And fix you did. I have a large stash of gel-type super glue in my shop for such occasions.

Scotty- that blown out mortise will be fine with all that gluing surface. I've always felt that routers are the least predictable power tool. 
Never tried shrinking my dowels. Some crack smoke might help them shrink. I dunno, my store bought dowels always seem very dry.

I just try to use a slightly undersized drill bit. Then a little taper and wax. 









Tangent: one of my buddies is a painter who specializes in faux finishes. He does a great job updating the big golden oak kitchens of omaha. Today he showed a pic of a huge cherry built-in entertainment center he was paid to paint. Ohhh… it hurt. I told him to be sure and repent tonight. Painting cherry has got to be a mortal sin.


----------



## Airframer

Ryan that reminds me of when I was installing my endcaps this weekend. I was pounding in the dowel on one of the dovetail joints when it blew out the bottom pin. Somehow my holes got out of whack somewhere. Luckily it as still attached on one end and some quick glue work got it set back into place. Hopefully a little sanding and it will only be noticable to myself.


----------



## bhog

This iPhone hates me, why does it put pics like that?
Tony ya just blocks
Lys Yo I imagine it could sag in theory, but in reality that's hardwood and 4 ' centers it should be ok


----------



## donwilwol

Scotty, bhog's setup is ok. If it was a single piece 4'2" it may sag. But they have some overhang (counter balance) and multiple pieces keep it from sagging. Or that's my theory anyhow. Buy it or not, 

I don't think you're super dry pin theory holds much water. (get the analogy) A piece of green wood will change more than dry to super dry. Plus in your theory, only the pin is changing, and its the smallest piece. I could be wrong though, let us know.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

bhog, I've been weaning myself off photobucket and noticed the same phone quirks as you. Take the picture(s) for LJ with the phone on it's side, landscape mode, with home button on the right and they post fine straight from Camera Roll and/or Photo Stream.

Nice rack, buddy!


----------



## chrisstef

Casa de Hog is comin along there brossif. I heard you like saggers anyway.

Lys - Did you need an undie change after that router got away from ya? That would have startled the hell out of me. Did it catch on something or did you burn your arm on the smoldering chore boy and cause the router to get away from ya?

All things shop are on hold due to a pending business transaction in the short term (9 month) future. Ive got a lot of things around the house to button up before it hits the market come next spring. Im going to pick up that little HVLP all in one from HF and paint some $hit. Doors, trim, exterior porch, kitchen cabinets are all on the list. I gotta put the hammer down if I want to maximize return on my investment here. Otherwise known in a crappy market as breaking even. In the long run its going to make things a lot happier/easier for me and my family. A tough decision but ultimately the right one.


----------



## lysdexic

*Stef* - The router incident could have been a lot worse. They always tighten my sphincter kinda like when you get with your buddies for a "tool" swap.

*Smitty *- another consideration with Photobucket. If you ever organize your pics and albums then every link to that photo is non-functional. My hotwheels shelf project is a great example. When posting straight from the iphone then the pics reside on some Amazon serve never to messed be with.

*Don* - you are probably right about the pins.

What about leaning lumber against the wall. Is that a bad practice?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ So true w/ the 'don't mess with PB pics once they're linked' statement. I found that out before things got out of hand / started using folders pretty early. But not early enough to have all my Roubo Cabinet in a folder vs. at the root of PB. I do wish it were possible to see (in PB) which pics are linked elsewhere, so I could delete the ones that aren't. Love the quality and size of what gets linked from there to LJs, but I hit the 'pay for bandwidth' limit the last couple months so a change was needed (or just get a second 'free' account, I guess).

For the record, free hand routing is not a safe activity. I don't like it at all…


----------



## carguy460

Stef - short term (9 month) future 9 months? Hmmm…interesting timing…another lil stef arriving??


----------



## JayT

Stef, you going to have to paint those rustic closet doors? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Smitty no likey Steff stepping away from the bench, but what must be, must be…

Does this mean Steffapalooza is no more as well?


----------



## chrisstef

Nah no new baby stef's for us. I say 9 months because this house, with its mountain of a driveway, will not sell in the winter. I could see a prospective buyer skating down the driveway, crapping their pants, and turning right around. That and its gonna take me a while to get the house ready for showing. We bought at the height of the market and need to recoup everything that we can. Its smoke and mirrors time.

JayT - no way am I painting those doors. Its all the other interior doors that get paint. The new ones I finished are the "show wall" and keep the rustic charm of the house.

Smit - we'll see on stefapalooza. Its could serve as a going away party.


----------



## carguy460

Just checkin, stef. I try to avoid saying 9 months to anything…I'm afraid I'll jinx myself or something, and right now would be a bad time for another lil carguy…


----------



## chrisstef

I can dig that Jason. Nathan's a handful like most little ones but even small tasks are difficult to tackle with him romping around the house and never taking a nap. I dont think we could endure another pregnancy at the moment and continue to try and pull off a sale on the house without hiring a nanny. Good news is that I have heard Scotty's looking for an occupation change. Fugliest au pair ever.

Ive still got some hope for the workbench. There's really only a few things left to do for making the base. I could farm out milling the top pieces which would save enormous amounts of time. I just dont think id glue or make any permanent assemblies.

All in all time will tell. Ive gotta put my family in the right spot and right now we just aren't there. Its close but its missing a few things, namely family and friends. A new shop will be had, a new bench will be built, and joy shall be obtained. Until then there's a ton of work to be done.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I hear you on the no glue up. Family is tugging from the left coast so bench needs to knockdown short term. Kinda like long term limbo! Family first ALWAYS.


----------



## carguy460

Ive gotta put my family in the right spot

Stef just proved his manhood right there. Anyone ever in doubt, refer to above statement.


----------



## RGtools

I do taper the leading end with a pencil sharpener. The issue here was two fold:

1) I used a 3/8" pin instead of the 1/4" pin I use for thin stock, I was out of 1/4 dowling and I did not feel like going to town…I would have got away with this but…
2) I offset a few of these a bit too much. The pin gets hung up on a side wall of the mortise member and can wreak havok on the inside of the joint. The 1/4" peg would have flexed in this situation.

In regards to your drying out a pin theory. George Nakashima (forgive me if the spelling is off) supported it. He used to use an electric heater to dry the tenon stock on his chairs. He would fit the tenon dry and it would of course swell a bit within the joint as described. A pin is essentially a really small tenon, so dry them out rive them and drive them into a joint on the same day. I would make a few extra though because dry wood flexes less and you are going to blow up a few pins.

But what do I know? I still blow out the backside of my drawbores from time to time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That backside blowout looked as painful as it sounds..


----------



## chrisstef

^ i hear 4 tall IPA's will do that to a fella.

Scooped up the harbor freight hvlp gun. Ill keep ya guys posted as to results from that lil bugger. Its gotta cut down on time spent behind a brush.


----------



## theoldfart

If anyone interested in stock in the Cincinnati area:
http://blog.lostartpress.com/2013/08/13/midwest-woodworking-wood-sale-dont-miss-it/


----------



## bhog

Smitt, Ill try to remember that.BRB goin to try it out


----------



## bhog

ok testing(huge lol if I did it backwards)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhhh!!!


----------



## RGtools

Much more sense.

Beautiful.


----------



## bhog

thanks for the tip smitt^

that kinda grey colored one on 2nd shelf down from top is a chunk of chestnut,on the very top shelf there is the birdseye specked walnut I caught chrisstef "precious'ing" without pants on.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ive gotta put my family in the right spot

That's why I left my beloved Colorado for Iowa. Glad I did. I fully encourage and give props to your decision Stef. However, I reserve the right to talk trash when I finish my 2nd bench before your 1st.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - there's only one way to "precious" and its a pants off dance off.

Red - thanks for the back up on the decision. I just cant hang, your a big red machine. The Dave Concepcion of wood working. The steamboat willie. Casey jones. Ridin that train … high on cocaine. Aha! I found your secret. Ill buy your bench when you start hocking your possesions for powder.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

For some powder…lol. Railroaders get piss tested more than MLB players Nah, I'm a worker…but family first brotha.

So, if you need me this evening, I will be snuggling and watching Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## theoldfart

TI DOUBLE GUH RRR. Fond memories with my kids


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn, I missed Bhog!


----------



## chrisstef

Wife and kids on vaca Red?


----------



## AnthonyReed

This place is funny.


----------



## lysdexic

I appreciate what you are doing for the fam Stef. I have made a similar move about 7 years ago. They are very happy. We have good schools, plentiful big box shopping, my wife has loads of friends and a tennis team. Lots of obnoxious traffic where the Hummer cuts off the Lexus. Crap, they have a new pool.

Now my mother in law lives 3 miles away and the sister in law 10 miles. She is moving closer. It's inevitable.

But I tell ya, I hate this place. I am surrounded by a bunch of selfish, suburban yuppies. They are all from somewhere else and think they are so damn important.

The next move is mine - even if it is alone. I want to live somewhere like Terry or Ryan. I will move back home to Asheville. On the out skirts. In a holler with a fishing pond, a long driveway, and detached shop.

10 more years and I am out of here. Unless one of you guys will take me in sooner.


----------



## lysdexic

Stumbled upon this at FineWoodWorking.com. It is a stop animation by one guy, Frank Howarth, making a chair. Shot with a Canon D5. Cool thing is that you never see him or his hands in the video.

Really awesome shop BTW.

//www.youtube.com/embed/p7l3_THa-Yk

This is how he made the video

//www.youtube.com/embed/ALjdGFDLpYI


----------



## CL810

Incredible. That guy has lots of talent AND time!


----------



## widdle

Great video…


----------



## Tugboater78

Omg that wood sale is 45 min away, wonder if I can rob Peter to pay Paul and get my arse up there, and skip family reunion….

LYSDEXIC u could move to the boonies with me! Whole lotta nothin, but Cincy is 45 min away…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty- I just built a nice shed. I'll run electric out to it if you want. Plenty of room. We'll chug IPA's and fondle our tools….lol.

Well, I'm all winnie the pooooed out. Guess I defied Dave Ramsey and borrowed money for a car today. I haven't had any debt except for my house in like 4 years. Oh well. I probably have this camry a good 14 years like the last one. She sure is purdy. And I really like being able to list to pandora in the car. 48 more payments…and she's allllll mine.


----------



## waho6o9

Congratulations Mr. Rojo!

That's darn near a maintenance free car, just change the oil etc….


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - that video was cool as hell. My only beef …. not a single hand tool. I give it a 3/4 on the chubby scale lol.

Nice wheel Red, congrats man. Ill be on the car hunt shortly myself. Front wheel drive Mazda's and New England winters just aint cutting the mustard no more.


----------



## RGtools

I could adopt you as a farm slave *Scotty*...

I totally understand your sentiment. That much of a crush of people and no one to talk to is a drag on your happiness. I love it here. The one thing I miss is the restaurants, that's it. Get your family educated in a bigger area, then move on. You won't miss it.

In my world.



















And proof that I am not Frank Klaus…in case anyone needed more:










How does he stack his parts and cut dovetails without doing this? Answer, a hell of a lot more practice than me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Watched the vid this morning. That was really cool. Must have taken a long time. I love the sound effects.

Ryan, a steamy iron….take it right out


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have a spare room if you get nomadic Scott. Long as you need it…
Great video.

Congrats BRK.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap Ryan…. fantastic light / shots.


----------



## mochoa

Hog the shop is taking shape nicely!

Scott, I really enjoyed those videos, thanks for posting.

Congrats on the ride Rojo. You can pay that thing off a little quicker I bet.  Just sell some more woodworking.

Great shots there Ryan. I'm sure you know the steam trick. Just dont use the denatured alcohol and lighter trick I saw Charles Neel do on stumpy's video. I set my kindle on fire the other day while watching Paul Sellers on it. Surprisingly the Kindle was not damaged but some shavings on my bench caught fire along with my bench brush and little speaker I had hooked to my kindle.

Fortunately my bench itself did not catch fire. LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL Maur .. I need to hear more of the DNA fire. At around 180 proof I bet that stuff went up in nice blue flame. Im all for trying dumb stuff. If ive got a choice between an iron and a little alcohol fire in my shop there's not even a question as to which route im taking.


----------



## RGtools

That is freaking hilarious.

The lighting in the evening at my bench is great for photographs, but it does obliterate a lot of the detail you try to see while doing handwork. In the morning though it rocks for everything. I would trade my window for nothing.


----------



## Tim457

Good stuff in this thread, love it, but can hardly keep up. Stef if your neck of the woods is anything like mine you may want to consider talking to an agent and selling sooner. Right now the foreclosure inventory has sold through and the inventory of unsold homes is very low so the ones that are for sale are selling rather quickly and for asking price unless the ask is ridiculous. Just a thought, it could easily be different where you are, but worth checking.

Scott, I'm in a bit of the same boat. I keep sane by going out to the countryside and dreaming of buying 40 acres and putting up a shop/cabin there. I can keep my kids in the good schools and get my shop that way. Other option I've thought of is renting/offering to fix up an old barn out in the sticks.


----------



## mochoa

Stef, that's exactly what I was thinking. I can go all the way upstairs and grab the iron or… Shiit I got the DNA right here and a lighter in the kitchen, so I went for it.

I put the first drops on the dent straight from the bottle. Light it and it flared up and went out pretty quick. Well I don't know what happened on the second go round. I poured some drops out from the bottle onto the dent and the shiit caught fire. Even the spout on the can was lit and the melted.

It must have been that the wood was still hot and ignited the alcohol. Then maybe I squeezed the bottle from being startled and squirted some more out. LOL It was pretty scary, glad I can laugh about it now.

It was so surreal watching Paul Sellers on the Kindle building his tool chest and I could still see and hear him through the flames! LOL.

It could have gone much worse. Maybe it would work better with a dropper….


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - we talked with the agent and have our eye firmly on the market. Foreclosures and short sales around here are pretty low and ive always held firmly to the belief that the good houses sell quickly no matter what the market situation is. If there's the perfect one for us ill make it happen come hell or high water. Appreciate the advice bro.

Maur - that's good that you can laugh about it now but I bet you almost crapped your superman underoos when it happened. Im always down for ding something totally idiotic.

In big news … I just popped my Brass City Tools cherry. I was in the area and decided today was the day to pop in and see Walt. Hung around and shot the breeze for almost an hour and a half, got to fondle some planes that ive never even heard of before, and tell some stories about how we all ended up where we are. Walked out with a Stanley 65 (with brass mustache) marking gauge, SW 25 6" sliding bevel, and a SW logo iron and chipbreaker for a #7.

A lil peek inside heaven …


----------



## mochoa

Kind of looks like Smitty's shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It *is* Smitty's shop!!!!! He would have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for that meddling Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

A Scooby Doo ref Tony! I friggin love it. Im sure ive told you guys but I was the curator of a Scooby Doo hookah in college.

That was the stash room. Loaded with planes, parts, pieces, files, saws, and at least a half dozen 12, 12 1/4, and 12 1/2's. It wasn't hard to find me as the trail of drool lead straight to the back room. He also had a pile of things awaiting sale prices up front at the door and a few other things strewn around.

Best part is, as i walked up the stairs all I heard was The Band playing on vinyl. Ive found my spot where to go when having a bad day. Music on vinyl and piles of rusty tools. Hell yea.


----------



## theoldfart

Stage Fright, oh yea!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Paradise.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed Tony …. with your affinity for music im sure youd ruin a pair of undies. Need Walt for Stefapalooza lol. If all goes the way im thinkin id be just one town over from him.

He let me fondle a #212 and some Metallic Birmingham plane circa 1880. Jus sayin.


----------



## widdle

That sounds like a good side trip…how many tool rooms ? was the place choked or does he sell off most of it ?


----------



## theoldfart

Think maybe Stef loves the smell of old tools in the morning! One question, did the floors creak?


----------



## chrisstef

There was really only that one tool room Widdle. His inventory is probably 1/3 of what Don's is but hes got some real gems in there (not saying Don doesn't). Patent planes, some real early stuff, and a mish mosh of just about everything. There was some stuff up front and in a few other places too. Id say a total of about 400 square feet.

Id say he sells most of what he has.

The vinyl on the other hand is loaded down. Boxes and crates everywhere but well filed.

Kevin - hell yea the floor creeked. I was even kindly greeted by a crackhead just outside the front door. Welcome wagon was in town.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, some of those cokeheads are down to one nostril. Lotta vinyl I hear, may have to make the pilgrimage. Trying to complete my collection of 10CC.


----------



## chrisstef

Id be willing to bet that he's got what you need or could find it. There also used to be another really good record store in Waterbury, Phoenix Records on Frost Road. Not sure if its still there or not but I do remember them being stacked to the ceilings with vinyl.


----------



## LukieB

Good stuff Stef, I gotta tell you, I'm a little jealous. I would love to meet Walt. I've bought quite a few things from him and talked to him a couple times, he seems like a really neat guy. Pretty cool that you got to take a peek around, shoot the breeze, and fondle a 212… me likey


----------



## chrisstef

Ill tell ya he was a cool cat. Looked like an old school hippy to me. Rocks the Steven Segal pony tail and an open button down shirt. We got along just fine being that im kind of a new school hippy sans the birkenstocks, petrulli oil, and long hair. We got to talking about how he got started with hand tools, how I got started, places he used to work in the city and people we both knew. As personable as one could be.

He showed me his latest flea market score too. A chunk of ebony. Said they guy had it laying around next to his table and was gonna chuck it out. Bought it for a buck. I think that he might have been born with a rabbits foot crammed up his backside. That's some lucky shiit.

I think next time ill bring him a chunk of reclaimed whatever as a peace offering and hopefully preferred pricing too.


----------



## theoldfart

OK we be waxin', wipin', whailin' and whinin'. And if that don't work, porter!


----------



## chrisstef

Here's the 65 marking guage and the 25 bevel.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats bud, very nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Meeting Walt is on my bucket list… Envy your way, Stef…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A giant "you suck" for living so close to Brass city records. But nice finds. I somehow lost my fav Stanley Eureka bevel during the shed build. I loved the bevel. It was my friend.


----------



## Airframer

Took delivery of some waterstones today.










Just in time too.. just about every blade in my shop needs a good once over at this point.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice delivery there Eric …. ill send a few irons your way. Just a little bit of camber for the #5 .. cool?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for your loss BRK.

Congrats AF. That 250 will dish-out quick, just a heads up.


----------



## RGtools

Losing a favorite tools sucks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Darn bevel gauge might turn up. If not they're common…I'll get another. I just liked that one

Still trying to find my shop this week. Might sneak out there a bit today. Had to call in sick because the wifey's health problems are flaring badly. Poor girl has lupus and crohn's disease. She's a trooper. It can be tough on all of us. But I'll take a wife with flawed health over flawed character any day.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear mama aint feelin so well Red. Neither afflictions sound like very much fun to deal with.

BHog got a new dog … a Boston …. His shops really filling up too.


----------



## widdle

knockin on wood that she feels better soon Red..


----------



## donwilwol

Hoping for the best for you Red.

on another note. My friggin shop is to small. I need a spot for the walker turner lathe.


----------



## lysdexic

^ LOL Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You got that lathe, Don??


----------



## donwilwol

next week Smitty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Don. A co-worker has offered me a lathe for free…but it needs a new motor. I have no idea where I would put it. Can't think of much I would turn other than plane knobs and baseball bats. I don't like any furniture styles with turned legs.

I hate it when real life interrupts my woodworking Got out there a bit today while the kids played with friends. Time to be a soccer mom….literally. Here's how I left my haven.


----------



## Tugboater78

State of my shop is a bit cleaner with this


----------



## WhoMe

Red, Sorry to hear about the wifey. That is a nasty combo. With a wife who has MS, I can relate to the flare ups and mobility/health issues. Mine just had to retire early (essentially forced) due to the MS symptoms and is now starting the BIG fight for disability. Gotta take the good with the bad and hope the good lasts longer than the bad. My thoughts go out to your family and hope the flare up goes over quick.

And I REALLY like your comment "But I'll take a wife with flawed health over flawed character any day."


----------



## WhoMe

Justin, gotta love those little dust deputys. I have one too and it is great. One of these days I will build a cart for it and the shop vac so I don't pull the cyclone over every time I get to the end of the hose.


----------



## chrisstef

Stupid craigslist lamp just gave up the magic smoke. Gots issues on the latest saw. 4 teeth in and im producing cattle. Shut er down. Stupid magic smoke.


----------



## lysdexic

On call this evening. At the risk of being obnoxious I'll post another reminder for the safety of my LJ friends.

Not woodworking but textiles. Regardless - be safe around your machines.


----------



## chrisstef

Stef approves this message. ^


----------



## ShaneA

Yeoow!


----------



## Tugboater78

Can you say oww


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not obnoxious Scott. Just real. Gets rid of that "never could happen to me" false security we all have.

Mike- I bet you can relate. It sucks watching them suffer. Sometimes I feel like Jimmy Buffet: "Some of its magic, some of its tragic, but I've had a good life along the way."


----------



## bhog

Steffy just wanted to let you know I let out a nice "HAA HAAA"(simpsons) when I read that your lamp broke.
That is all.


----------



## Airframer

Yep…


----------



## chrisstef

I hope the battery dies in your Prius Hog.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

All progress is good progress, Eric! Keep rolling!

Stef and Hog, play nice, boys… (love it, heard Nelson in my head when bhog did the quote)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Smitty, I did too and it cut me deep lol. The light blub wouldn't come on full strength so I left it on for a minute and then head tick, tick …. magic smoke. Weak.

Scotty - there's also an immediate opening in the demolition division. Got 5 jobs starting in 2 weeks. Lots of carpet, ceiling tiles, and drywall to remove and quickly too. Gotta pump out almost 150k worth of work in 2 weeks. Leave your good chisels at home.


----------



## donwilwol

Love love love that work!


----------



## RGtools

6 is particularly important.


----------



## chrisstef

You're in Don! And since I know you like to ride, how about running the job for Mike's famous Harley dealership in the old coca cola plant?


----------



## Airframer

Yep.. I can't wait to get to No. 6! Though.. I have no idea what I'll be building on it after this is done lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Uhmm I believe you'll be building "some sh!t" .... at least that's what your list says. Id start with getting some walnut stock, that's probably the closest in color.


----------



## Airframer

Good call! I should probably avoid sapwood huh…


----------



## mochoa

Get some Sh!t done for the house. Make the wife happy.


----------



## chrisstef

Friday Rant:

If you want a project done quickly, efficiently, and within your extremely crunched schedule DO NOT call at 2:30 on a Friday afternoon and tell me that the project is delayed again for the 3rd time and we MIGHT start on Wednesday. Not Monday as planned. It pisses me off and you have no idea how big of a douchebag I look like when I have to call 7 guys and tell them there's no work for Monday after pumping them up all week about how we have to bang this job out in record time.










End Rant.


----------



## eao2012

Holy cow *lysdexic*. I might just print that X-Ray off and put it on the door to my shop. Great reminder of shop safety.


----------



## Tugboater78

Gptta love that crap..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Soccer fans are lovely, at every age!


----------



## RGtools

*Stef* I agree strongly. On a similar vein, please don't use the phrase "it should be easy" if you yourself have no clue what is involved. You asked me to do this because I have the expertise to get it done, don't debase that because you lack your own understanding of what is involved.

I need a woodworking picture…stat.


----------



## CL810

Hey *Tug* - Did you make it to Cincy for the going out of business sale at Midwest Woodworking?

I made it there today. Picked up some 8/4 cherry and a bunch of 1/16" veneer; Birdseye maple, curly maple, sapele, and some I never did find out the name for. I have never seen so much wood. They have some BIG rosewood slabs. One guy I talked to said he was negotiating with them and thought he was going to get some in the $60's range per bd ft. I only saw one board that a guy had purchased and it must have been about 4 bd ft.

I saw Chris Shwarz there buying a 12/4 slab of sapele that was about 15' long and it had to be 24" wide. I was so busy drooling I didn't even think to ask him what he was going to use it for. I did talk to him for a bit and he sure struck me as a friendly engaging guy.

Anyway, tomorrow is supposed to be the final day. But they have soooooo much wood on hand i can't believe it will be sold tomorrow. I'm telling you there must be at least 50,000 sq ft of veneer left! they said there was 300,000 bd ft of lumber at the start of the sale. Wish I had room to store a few hundred more bd ft…...


----------



## donwilwol

I like the rant Stef, it made me smile. There is only one worse situation. The 7 guys show up Monday morning and its cancelled. Been there done that one to. Or the material you need to start and is scheduled to show up at 8, and the lumber yard forgot to let you know the stuff is back ordered another week.

time for a beer!!


----------



## 489tad

Chris I thought you were knocking down Yale? This give you more time at Elm City, Lindy's and Club International.

Airframer I like the list!!!!


----------



## Airframer

Stef.. dealing with military leadership on a daily basis I can say I COMPLETELY relate to that rant lol.


----------



## cc3d

though I would snap a shot while the shop is clean :x


----------



## chrisstef

Waldo …. Hes there … In the corner. My kinda shop Chris.

Yale deal sounds dead Dan. I got a call on it and when i told the guy at the walk through it was gonn be an "oh sh!t number" i wasnt lyin. I pegged the job at 1200 man days. He told me he could have it done with 10 guys in 3 weeks. I told him they built the Roman colosseum in a month too. New York (City) guys ….

Don - they pull a monday mornin like that and the guys are comin anyway. They can deal with em lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ wow, there's a lot to look at in that pic!


----------



## Tugboater78

I haven't been able to make it up, like most good things, I have to much other stuff going on, it's upsetting, woulda been real nice to see what I coulda grabbed up.


----------



## bhog

Battery is fine but that water line we hit sure made my Friday.


----------



## lysdexic

Loving life….state of the shop.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty, before I even read your "loving life"....I was drooling on the pics. Good fun.


----------



## lysdexic

It was a good day. Tomorrow I will hand saw the tenons to width. Round them. Bevel the end. Relieve the shoulders and plane to fit . Then prep for the draw bore.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^It all looks great. I wouldn't mind working with some softwoods for a change.

Stef- I could go on about the bs at my workplace. But, after reading their new "social media" policy today, I'd better not. Guys have been fired for less than I would say


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - karma lol.

B Yo - excellent progress. I bet that cedar really tickles the nostrils when handsawing.

I need to carve out a little bit of time to actually do some woodworking. Ive been piddling around an hour at a time accomplishing rather little. I will have some sharp handsaws but i got a hankerin for some sawdust in my sneakers.


----------



## donbee

For various reasons, I haven't been able to work in my shop since september 2012. As a consequence, it is presently unusable. 
The upside is this: it would only take a day of diligence to put things away and throw things out.

In ordinary use my shop can be reconfigured in a trice because most tools are movable. the only tool not so is the table saw. That's because of the ceiling mounted blade guard/dust collection and because I added a set of drawers onto the left table extension. The other movable machines (not counting hand tools) are the scrollsaw, bandsaw, mitersaw, ShopSmith, planer, vee sander, CarveWright and a humungous Legacy ornamental Mill.

It's not just for the sake of flexibility, although that's important, but our car has overnight parking privileges. It wouldn't be possible if the tools were stationary. The shop is only 20×28.

By the way, anything I build that's too heavy to pick up is made on a temporary wheeled platform to enable it to be put back out of the car's footprint.

At age eighty, I have to be able to move things around without breaking anything on my person.

DDWWB


----------



## lysdexic

The cedar does smell nice. It is an easy wood. Not only does it cut easily. It dents, splinters, tears out easily.

It is SOFT which in many ways makes it hard - to work with.


----------



## chrisstef

Theres a fence company down the road from our shop that tosses cedar shorts and unuseables for fencing behind their shop for free pick up. Been pondering scoring me some.

Ddwwb - hope to hear youll be on your feet and in the shop again mighty soon brother.

Andy got me squared up via email last night on my saw filing woes. Hope to have the sharpening polished up soon on a london spring steel disston 12.


----------



## lysdexic

*Look Stef* - I made you a flower.


----------



## chrisstef

(Elderly Southern womans voice) Awww scoottttt … You shouldnt have.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Battery is fine but that water line we hit sure made my Friday." - You guys do great work, I agree.

Fantastic shots as always Scott. Glad to see you getting in some shop time.

9 mile hike… 4.5 mile end marker, tag up… heading in, at 5 miles my left sole starts peeling from boot…. last 4 miles done in quickly disintegrating boots … 3 miles to go, 5' rattler on trail, he is a pr!ck and will not be displaced with rocks (firearms forbidden in this mountain lion / rattlesnake territory {I wont rant like that Stef guy though}) ... after prodding with stick he merely coils not budging (see? pr!ck) .... during the search for a rock of sufficient size to bring his demise, he finally slithers off…

Hike results:

"Good" right boot:









Left boot held together with hair ties and a trash bag:









It was a long 9 miles. Nice hike


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, good self rescue. Lotta miles on them boots! As an alternative could have used the snake to resole them. ;{


----------



## chrisstef

Sheesh Tony a nine mile hike and 4.5 on a bad shoe … that sucks. My father always said that improper footwear was the downfall of society and the work ethic in America. One cannot simply work as hard when your feet hurt. Glad you escaped the wrath of the rattler as well. Might be the right time for a new pair of Merrills there T. You gotta pay the cost to be the boss. Ditch the scketchers brah 

Also - one demerit for not having any duct tape on your person.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… they were Salomon's not Skechers (d!ck), they just had too many miles on them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I missed reading the duct tape demerit - You are absolutely correct.


----------



## donwilwol

Wow Tony. I thought I was tough on shoes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I admit to being totally conflicted re: duct tape. It does fix everything, and in my mis-guided youth I did the impossible and tried to repair the torn vinyl seat of my 1970 Hornet with the stuff. Then summer came. Ouch, yuck, etc. etc.

It's cliche that a man must use duct tape, but there's a certain cache' to not using it for 'everything…'

Okay, it's a small conflict. 

BTW, sounds like an awesome hike, Tony. Despite the snake and blow-outs!


----------



## chrisstef

The only other substance known to mankind that can fix a show blow out like that is rubber roofing and roof tar used in conjunction. Ive seen it with my own two eyes on a pair of beat up redwings. Added 6 months to the life span. True story.

Hot melty duct tape adhesive is not something you want smeared to your backside, I agree Smitty. It has limitations, albeit a rather few.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I can't think of anything I want smeared to my backside, Stef. Just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty, don't get Stef started on backside smearing….


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## chrisstef

^ Too much?

FYI - Smitty - Citristrip will leave you with an adhesive free substrate after a gentle misting. The guys use it all the time to tear down the asbestos containments.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I doubt it.

Good to know that Citristrip gets Nutella off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ LOL!


----------



## RGtools

Tony. That is awesome. I have had similar boot failures. If you have extra boot laces in your pack you can tie a sole to your boot (you can get a few miles out of that) and it makes for good cordage anyway without adding much weight.

Nutella. Stef is a genius of an entirely different caliber.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I actually do have extra laces in my day pack now…. scavenged from the boots above. 

I concur about Stef's genius; train wreck-esque in its beauty.


----------



## chrisstef

What happens in containment stays in containment.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, my… lol


----------



## chrisstef

16" wide rough sawn oak … reclaimed … mid 1800's vintage im assuming. Hoping a few sticks come this guys way. Job started this morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pictures or you are still smelling of hazelnut.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn that nutella stench. Ill have pics tomorrow. The boys haven't got around to demoing the stuff up on the 3rd floor yet but it was exposed when I stopped by in the morning. Pics tomorrow … until then enjoy the smell of hazelnuts. No Tony not bofanuts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

*...Sniff…* *...Sniff…*

Hmmmm….

I'm smelling hazelnut…


----------



## ShaneA

Note to self…remove Nutella from grocery list.


----------



## chrisstef

Or simply add fluff Shane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tell some tales about your fluffer days Stef!!!


----------



## chrisstef

LOL ^

This one bald guy with a loooong goatee insisted on bofanuts in his dressing room. So I asked him one day ..
"Ant-knee (he was Italian) whats bofanuts?"

He replied … "BofaDEEZnuts!"

I quit that afternoon.


----------



## ShaneA

You guys are good for a few laughs…this much I am sure of. LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you had your fill, huh? That had to be a hard way to make a buck….


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed it was …. just ask this guy ….










He got so mad he was fired. I heard he lived the rest of his days cleaning up around the sets.


----------



## donwilwol

I was thinking of you Stef while watching the salvage dawgs the other night. Cool show.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed Don … a very awesome show. I wish I could get my mitts on more salvage stuff around here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Splendid volley Tony. Thank you for occupying the balance of my afternoon in the office. I needed that.


----------



## bhog

I still think Tony is one sexy beast, just sayin'..


----------



## Tugboater78

getting some SPY pieces down to size to make me a split top saw bench, been on the agenda for a while. Finally getting a start.

Planing on my workbench/outfeed I snagged from my neighbor, New top, New Yankee 2×4/plywood style oak trim.
the Bessey clamp I put on it is horrible, moves around, but I will suffer through.

Probably won't get the saw bench done till after Sept 10th, back to work Wednesday mornin.

MF #5 not pictured for Jack work, t11 5.5, and heft and hubris #8 for final flattening.


----------



## chrisstef

New job about to jump off next Monday on a circa 1850 church that had a fire. What do you guys know about organs? Make up of the piping? This bad boy is 2 stories and is cooked. The fire ran right up the chase that housed it.

Here's a pic of it in the background from the lower level of the sanctuary:


----------



## AnthonyReed

All I got is Beavis & Butthead laughing going on in my head….

Sorry I am an infant.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony. Was it from Hog's pass at you or from you feeling like my boss did when I showed him the picture and told him it was coming out?

Edit - it was the organ reference wasn't it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes … "Organ" followed by "piping".

I am an idiot.


----------



## chrisstef

Just don't let Scotty know.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Big Red Pimp.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah!


----------



## RGtools

That is a sweet station. Speed-demon you.


----------



## chrisstef

Speed-demon you.

His wife says the same thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, you need to get a list from LN of people who bought one of everything. Then call 'em and sell them 5 figure shop furniture !


----------



## chrisstef

Adios stench o' hazelnut.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, nice!

You'll never get that smell off though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Might be on to something there Kev. Actually, most of my friends/clients around here who buy my stuff have a much higher income than I do. Ever since the wifey put some of my furniture on facebook, I haven't hurt for commissions. That can be good and bad The good part is…I only do the work I want to do.

One issue I've run into…sometimes I don't want to let the stuff go. My work steadily got better as I've furnished our house the past 5 years. Now, the last few things I've sold were nicer than the stuff in MY house. I wanted to keep the new one and give them one of the old pieces in my house….lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Everyone needs to ask Smitty why he has the wrong clamps!

Red, having wealthy clients is a good thing. A lot of starving artists out there, especially around these parts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I don't know why I'm drawn into bad threads like the LJerk Clique thing, but it is what it is. Very strange, I'll never learn.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did I miss something?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Damn, Red, I need commissions like that. Wonder if what'd happen if my wifey put my shop furniture up on Facebook?

Oh, that's right.

I'd have to build *actual* furniture to get furniture commissions.
.
.
.
.
Stupid build-stuff-that-will-sell reality…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nah, Tony, just someone who didn't wear their big-boy pants to the forums, and I watched rather than turn away.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I got a Stef joke for that but I am going to save it.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't beat yourself up Smitty, I couldn't help but read that thread myself. Its hard not to comment when you feel like youre being slighted. Ya cant, and wont, please them all. This whole group has been very inviting to weirdos like myself (you too Tony) and ive learned more from you jerks than anyone else. It doesn't make me any good at this hobby but ima keep on tryin.

Im thinkin tonight's gonna be the night that I get to finish up the shaping on that Disston 12. Maybe ill slap a little set on it too. I wish that I knew the value of that saw before I wrapped it in evapo soaked papertowel and had them stick like glue to the plate. Doh!

Edit - you wanna see my big boy pants don't ya Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Isn't it Gramp's saw? You would not have sold it anyway. Sharpen it and use it….

Bhog said it is a sad sight, I'll take his word for it but thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed it is Pop's saw. No way would it ever be for sale, along with most of my gear. It just left some rather unsightly stains on the plate that I cant seem to get rid of. Picture a paper towel pattern. Just bitchin a little on account of my own ignorance.

A sad sight indeed. A grown man in capri's aint exactly pretty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What a ridiculous statement that you have to use a certain kind of clamp to be a credible woodworker. I couldn't give a douce what folks thought of the clamps I use, really, but to draw silly conclusions?

Whatevah.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aesthetics… only aesthetics.

Easy Smitty. If you go around getting upset at stupid, not only will you not be able to hold a conversation with me but you will probably stroke out very young. This planet is lousy with dumb….


----------



## theoldfart

Still sayin' the wrong clamps buddy!
Don't get those people, no has asked dumber questions than me and NO ONE has ever made me feel unwanted or stupid.
I like it here. I love you guys! sniff sniff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, I'm trading them all for JETS. Someday.

You're not getting my bud light, Kevin…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

... refusing to even ponder what Stef looks like in capri's…


----------



## Mosquito

I say "forget both" and buy Jorgi's because they're cheap, local, and good enough for me. Much like if 'Steff lived in MN


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But I have Jorgis! Mission accomplished, thanks Mos! heh heh


----------



## ShaneA

I find the LumberJerk thread entertaining. Just didn't want to jump in. Its a good snapshot of human interaction. I am still amazed within myself how others are still offended and bothered about other people's preferred methods and brands that have no bearing on them. I don't think less of you Smitty because you don't have Jet clamps. I don't have any either. I want some…but I have actually never seen one in person. Parallel clamps are damn spendy. I got some good chuckles out of it.


----------



## TerryDowning

(.) That's all I have to say about it Smitty. (I looked too sadly)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heck, I'll trade you my JETS for Jorgis


----------



## chrisstef

Cmon smitty i got nice calves bro. Lil hairy but well proportioned. I say give it a shot and take a peek.


----------



## RGtools

know how you feel Red (though I wish I had more commissions, I don't have the time) . Right now I am uilding a dryig rack for a client, it makes mine look like crap, and it works better.

Hazard of being a mad scientist. You have to keep all the prototypes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was thinking I should do a blog at the end of the year about the progression of my shop. As you guys have seen…it looks quite different than even 6 months ago.

Anyway, other news. The wifey is doing better on some prednisone (aka the devils tic-tacs). And I just replaced my fav bevel gauge for $13 shipped on the bay. Things are lookin' up.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos sneakin in a burn. Nice! That cannot go unappreciated.


----------



## chrisstef

This 12 is a lotta work …

Shooting for consistency in rake and depth of the gullet. 








(Reshaped teeth to the right of the line)

Wise man says "A keen edge reflect no light".


----------



## donwilwol

Stef is bringin the cows and calves back home!


----------



## chrisstef

While im roundin up the cattle im thinkin about this handle. I made a poor choice on cutting a broken horn where i did. Ya think i should make an "L" shaped cut for a large gluing area?


----------



## donwilwol

I wouldn't. Pin it and glue it. It'll be fine. Trust me.


----------



## Mosquito

Not the greatest picture, 'cause the camera on my phone sucks, and then it gets shrunk when uploaded here, but here it goes


----------



## donwilwol

state of my shop?
bench full of planes, can't get time to figure out what's what.
fellow LJ gave me more than enough 1" plywood to finish the floor in my attic. Its still leaning against the wall.
I need to move the dust collector barrels outside. Not even started yet.
I am suppose to pick up my new old walker turn lathe tomorrow night. I have no idea where I'm going to put it.
I've got a stack of 8×8x15' chestnut hand hewn beams in the middle of my shop and no where's to put them.

jeez Louise make me stop!!


----------



## BrandonW

My shop is currently full of ripped up linoleum that I threw in there when putting in new tile in the kitchen. Not to mention the overall mess that's accumulated over the past few months. It needs some serious attention.


----------



## Tugboater78

Mine is all cleaned up, ready for me to return home in 3 weeks. Parts for my split-top saw bench laying on top of my outfeed table. All tools either hung or "stored" wherever I could throw them. All flat surfaces clean. Burnt up 10 gal(2 5gal buckets) of sawdust and shavings in my pit this afternoon, rolled lawnmower to side of building and threw a tarp over it, it's now banned from the building, thinking of getting rid of the rider anyway, I have a 50×175 lot and I can push mow it in about an hour.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, good news on your wife( I don't like prednisone, but it works for asthma), Stef, wow yer doin' it, Mos i can see the floor, can't do that in mine. Don can we say masochism? AND all my clamps are Jorgi, there I've said it. Good night all…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice panoramic shot Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Red. Just playing with the new phone (don't like it). One fun thing my old phone didn't do, too bad the camera is no better than the old one


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pic, Mos. perfect for showing a shop.


----------



## lysdexic

I have a few Jet clamps. I am better than Smitty. Of course.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

that club you're in is HUGE!!!


----------



## Tugboater78

What's a Jet clamp? Lol Besseys, craftsman, jorgs, Irwin QuickGrips, are my collection…

edit: frkin Kindle spellchecker


----------



## Mosquito

I've also got a lot of Irwin quick clamps. Bought a pack of 8 12" clamps for about $2.50 a piece. They're good at what I ask (make) them to do


----------



## Airframer

My shop is getting setup to start pegging some legs tomorrow 










Oh and I just own some Harbor Freight clamps.. must not be one of the cool kids I suppose.


----------



## JayT

That does it, AF, no parallel clamps means you are out of the clique and shall now be shunned. Make sure to leave in a huff with lots of insults and cursing, please.

Jorgi's here, so I'm not as cool as lysdexic, evidently.

And AF, I can't wait to see that bench all assembled, even if you're not one of the cool kids any more


----------



## chrisstef

I don't own a parallel clamp. Coupla Irwins, couple of Pony pipes, couple of Jorgy's and a few old school NY & Co bar clamps that would squeeze the PED's clean out of ARod.


----------



## JayT

Stef, you too? Geez, looks like you and AF will have to start a new clique. If you're cool enough guys will be selling off their parallel clamps for $5 each just to get in with your group.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But Stef, ARod is clean. Right?

RE: Clamps… goofy stuff. Totally goofy.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Smitty, Arod's clean like im normal. He's as bad at hiding things as Aaron Hernandez is.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well that certainly clarifies things. lol


----------



## CL810

All I want to say about all the furor is this clique is the finest bunch of jerks I've come across in a long time! ;-)


----------



## DaddyZ

I guess I am a 'Cool Kid' - I bought (4) of these Jet Clamps this weekend - Price only $4 Each










NOT!!!!!!!!! JK LOL


----------



## RGtools

Bessey's, Jorgi's, pipe, unamed Chinese bar clamps (which are awesome FYI) and anything else I can get my hands on. Can't have enough clamps. Or enough long clamps.


----------



## donwilwol

my main stay clamps are pony pipes and irwins, but i've got a little of everything.


----------



## Tim457

Stef those teeth are looking pretty sweet, very consistent.

Don if you're struggling with where to put things, I can find some space in my shop for you. Especially for a #4, #8, and a plough plane, but anything you've got would do.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Tim. Im really trying to take my time checking and rechecking the teeth as i go. I think im starting to get the hang of it and what to watch for now that im a couple of saws deep.


----------



## JayT

Don, I'd volunteer to help you out, as well. I'm sure I could find space for some of those cruddy old chestnut beams. Otherwise, just send me the Walker Turner band saw and use that space. ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Said I was gonna take a break today. Ya right. Settled things with the new bench. Put a new coat of oil on the roubo. Disassembled a pie safe for refinishing. Kids go back to school tomorrow. Now I'll really get some stuff done


----------



## TerryDowning

Got some quality time in the shop last night

I'm reading The New Traditional Woodworker by Jim Tolpin

The first project in the shop tools section is a straight edge. I banged that out of some of the oak hand rails I scrounged and even swept up the shop and broke out the BLO for the plane fence (Cherry) and the straight edge. Next up are the winding sticks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Good book Terry. Kinda inspired my joinery bench.


----------



## eao2012

Just laminated the last of my work bench top. Should be good to go Friday and I can spend some time this weekend planing it down and getting it flat before I mount it to my existing bench. Finally got my shop cleaned up and more organized too after procrastinating for a while haha










So that's what my shop looks like right now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^It's got that rustic, Texas feel. Where ya hidin' the moonshine…lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love those panorama shots. Very nice place to work, Goon!


----------



## eao2012

*Red* that's what the mini fridge on the right is for! haha Hydration is a necessity in my uninsulated shop this time of year 

Thanks *Smitty*! Figured I would take a pic before the floor gets covered with shavings Saturday and becomes unrecognizable lol


----------



## donwilwol

so here is the back of my truck right now. Good by craftsman, hello walker turner!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Whats sea green and kicks a$$ ?

That. ^


----------



## donwilwol

we'll definitely need to fix the color!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Honestly. I like the color. How do you get one of them badges off?


----------



## donwilwol

I wouldn't take it off, I'd mask it, but they are just riveted on, so a little drilling and it pops right off.


----------



## donwilwol

Note that serial number is "99". How cool is that?


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh dang Don. I didnt even see that! Might be Hoss of the Year worthy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Out-Friggin'-Standing!


----------



## eao2012

Nice piece of history you got there *Don*. How old do you expect it is?


----------



## Tugboater78

Just bought the Kindle version of the new traditional woodworker, started readin thia mornin, seems like itll be a good read. Too bad i aint home to start on some of the projects.


----------



## Mosquito

happiness


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Mos …. I hope one day that when your bench is 100 years old it ends up in another apartment performing just as it sits now.

Don - That lathe, in all its art deco glory ….. makes me jealous. You've done it. Stef's on the hunt for a lathe. Friggin enabling ba$tards.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Awesome. The railroad I work for announced they are going to install inward facing camera's on our locomotives. 
Wow! What a massive invasion of privacy. How many people are asked to work 12 hour shifts on-call, eat their lunch, take breaks…..all with a camera staring them in the face? Didn't realize I signed up for a reality show.


----------



## theoldfart

Possibly Lac Magentic crash


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, that sounds kind like a PITA. It would be unusual to know that someone could be watching at all times. No more sleeping on the job Red, or going all Casey Jones on it either.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Sleeping on the job".....ya, there's a lot of old conductors I work with that are gonna be hurtin' units when they have to stay awake the whole trip.


----------



## chrisstef

Theyve started putting up webcams on construction sites around here. Last time one showed up on one of the sites we were working it was coincidentally broken in less than a week.


----------



## DaddyZ

Awesome Lathe there Don


----------



## TerryDowning

If I had room for a WT Lathe, I would be jealous.

Nice Lathe there Don.


----------



## ShaneA

I would guess those web cams would suffer "technical difficulties" at a higher than normal rate Stef. Just sayin'


----------



## chrisstef

And you'd be very correct Shane. If there's a group of people that really hate being watched work its construction workers. No TJ Lookers. No bird doggin.


----------



## theoldfart

Slackers


----------



## chrisstef

They made sure that this sign was visible from said webcams. Iron workers are a funny breed I tell ya.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe….cameras on the job site would be annoying enough. As an engineer, we are pretty much glued to that seat for 10-12 hours. We have to eat our meals and and everything on the fly. Who wants to watch that? 
This all a reaction to an accident with a commuter train a few years back. But the majority of freight engineers, like myself, don't work any where near passenger trains.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^IMHO, regs (and ideas) like that come from people with too much time on their hands, sitting around and coming up with ways to insert themselves into other people's lives so as to justify their own existence.

Sorry, it's been that kind of day, rant over.


----------



## lysdexic

We call them clipboard nurses.


----------



## chrisstef

We call em architects. ^


----------



## theoldfart

Watch it Stef, my daughter is an architect and a damn good one too! Kinda proud of her.


----------



## chrisstef

Just kindly remind her that concrete aint pudding and cannot be cut and molded as if it were play doh.


----------



## theoldfart

She's way more practical than that, not part of the Frank LLoyd Wright school of crumbling cement and rotting rebar!


----------



## chrisstef

Kid i used to work with texts me … "You any good with a planer? I need to take a 1/4" off a door."

I grab a block, jack, jointer and a few clamps and buzz to his house. He thought it was a good idea to free hand a sawzall to trim it. Lol. Got him all dialed in and left a fat pile of shavings on his patio. Felt good.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef - I'd be so excited to get that call. Great story.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Stef.

Sorry to hear the gestapo have landed in your workplace Red.


----------



## mochoa

Stef, thats the kind of call a hand plane lover dreams about…


----------



## widdle

I woulda strapped that door on edge to the side of the truck and done a couple laps around the block….close enough..


----------



## Tugboater78

My elderly neighbor asked the same of ne the other day, thier bathroom door was sticking. She looked surprised when i showed up with my planes, asked where my circ saw was, i smiled and said yhis is cleaner.


----------



## eao2012

haha I agree. architects do get a pretty bad rap for being impractical. I am an intern architect (on my way to becoming licensed) and I have seen and been taught by plenty of architects that are all concept and no build because they have no concept of practical construction methods. Its funny when one of these impractical architects come up with an idea that is not physically possible to build, they get mad at the engineer for "not making it work".

The best architects are those who can design an interesting building while being constrained to certain construction methods.


----------



## chrisstef

Practical construction methods … that's the phrase of the day folks. When I was still having fun in the field we were taking down a poured concrete wall leaving portions to act as columns. This genius of an architect comes up and asks why we didn't cut the wall on a 45 degrees angle at the top. Loook buddy its concrete not pudding'. He walked away after that.


----------



## donwilwol

I once had an architect ask what the cast weights were hang beside the old windows. She couldn't figure out why you'd have a counter weight on a window.


----------



## JayT

Occassionally, dreaming of what is possible means ignoring what is practical. Sometimes we call this genius and sometimes we call it stupidity. History will be the final judge.

Case in point

Designed more than 100 years before some of the construction methods were possible. How he even had the imagination is beyond me.


----------



## chrisstef

JayT - there is indeed a fine line between the two. If you've got infinite amounts of money and time anything is possible, but when you have very little time and money, practicality must take precedence.


----------



## eao2012

+1 *chrisstef*


----------



## chrisstef

2 Fridays in a row the same job postpones on me. 14 guys this time. Just lost my $hit on some project manager. When you find out that something is cancelled at 5:00 on a Thursday and I have to call YOU to find out its cancelled at 11:30 on a Friday you best be prepared to hear words you never thought existed in the English language. Stef's not happy. Nope not one little bit.


----------



## donwilwol

I smell a Back charge coming.


----------



## chrisstef

You know it Don. They'll now have to compress the schedule to still try and achieve the same end date. This is gonna cost em. Cue Alice Cooper: "No more … Mr. Nice Guy"

Luckily some clam strips and French fries cooled me off a little. I don't enjoy being cranky on a Friday.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, at least I'm not the only one perturbed at their day job

State 'o my shop. Not usually a big fan of stains, but it doesn't look too bad on this pie safe. Lady wants to change the door panels to aged copper. Gonna have to figure that out. It'll look a lot more modern, which it seems she's going for.


----------



## JayT

Pie safe lookin' good, Red.

Didn't realize you still needed training wheels on your bicycle. Bet the colors drive the girls wild, though.


----------



## widdle

red uses the bike to zip around from machine to machine..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lol…there are a lot of token child toys in my shop. It's really an extension of our home. That, and I make little effort to "stage" pics most of the time

Widdle- you gonna show off your big bad machine…or are you bashful?


----------



## chrisstef

When they say having kids changes everything it wasnt a lie. Swapped out wifes mazda and the wrangler in favor of this:










Added only 1 year to our existing auto loan, payments went up $4 a month but insurance went down $50 a month.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

What is it Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

A 2012 jeep liberty limited.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I cannot condone Chryslers…..lol


----------



## Mosquito

Don't have too much fun with the Jeep in the winter 'Stef ;-)

What fixes a silly little computer case better than a big ol' chunk of curly maple?


----------



## chrisstef

Its a jeep thing Red. You wouldnt understand 

Nice work mos!


----------



## Airframer

Completely staged but this is going on in my shop for the first time


----------



## donwilwol

and nicely staged at that.;;;;;;


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just givin ya crap Stef. Congrats on the new Jeep. Helluva grocery getter ya got there. A far cry better lookin than our minivan


----------



## ShaneA

Amazing! Staged or not…its a great picture.


----------



## Airframer

I happen to think Jeeps are cute….. Barbie drives one ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, your wife is driving that …right? Better than Prius, so there's that. : )


----------



## chrisstef

Lol AF. They only let the real Army guys drive em right? Nice work on the first shavings on the new bench.

Yea its wifeys new toddler cruiser Shane and itll be a lot cooler than watcher her end up sideways in the drivewat when it snows lol.


----------



## bhog

My fave thing about architects is the small print on the bottom of their plans that says " ....to be determined in the field" LOL. Theory and Reality. I live in reality.

And to be fair a useful tidbit- my father became an architect in his late 30's after being hurt working construction.I give him crap too.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah Stef.. the Army get's their Jeeps…

But we get one of these  ... Ever see a skyscraper drift before?


----------



## RGtools

How I left my shop today after cutting 50 dovetails and milling…I lost count…a lot of parts.



















Wish I had a pic of my miter box in action today. Oh my god, I am in love. So many components today had to be the same size (40 components) I could lay that out and cut them accurately but it would have taken forever. I had a piece of pine in my end vise that I used as a stop (the stop on my box is hosed right now awaiting repair), it took a while to get the box clamped to the right spot…but once there, I could just cut one end and slide the piece to the left side, cut to length…rinse and repeat.

The cuts look pretty good.










Quick and dirty dovetail with pencil marks still intact.










4 more trays to go.


----------



## AnthonyReed

".....but this is going on in my shop for the first time " - Too friggin cool!

I bet the jeep will match your purse perfectly. Congrats Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whoa! Great stuff Ryan.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea AF.

RG - thats a lotta tail bro. Love to hear the miter saw came in handy. Thats my next saw to sharpen. I need my miter box up and running.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice shots Ryan. Pretty little doves.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice parts rack ya got there Ryan, the dovetails

look great as usual, keep doing the good work Bro.


----------



## RGtools

^it's actually an herb drying rack I am building for a client…but I must admit, I kind of want one for the shop. You can store a heck of a lot of parts on the thing.


----------



## Airframer

What is the state of my shop?

This just happened!!


----------



## donwilwol

great work guys. The north west karma is strong.


----------



## racerglen

Sigh









..


















Two benches, covered with "almost done" projects, a #8, 2 4.5's and a G12-220 block, the handle for my D-8, along with the right side replacement grill for my '69.
The #8 is the closest to finito, just some aditional touchup/cleanup on froggie and final sharpening to go.
Hmm, blurry shots AGAIN !


----------



## Tim457

State of my shop is flooded. Ok, so that's exaggerating it a bit but the water heater sprung a leak and left up to a 1/4" of water over 100 square feet of the floor because the dopes that built it didn't understand sloping down to the floor drain. Luckily it didn't make it to my wood pile or the half finished Disston restore that I had sitting on a sheet of cardboard in front of my lumber.

On the plus side, I went and got 50bf of 8/4 and 6/4 40+year old very clear walnut for peanuts. Unfortunately I was the second guy to get to the stash and only got the last 5 of 50+ boards. It's got a few problems in areas like an oil spot soaked through the center of one of the boards, and it's not too flat, but for what I paid I'm glad to have some to use. I see a mallet and a vice chop in my distant future. If I can't be in the shop, at least I can buy stuff to fill it with.


----------



## chrisstef

That sucks Tim, those hot water heaters always tend to go in the middle of the night so you can stumble downstairs in your socks first thing in the morning.

A birthday shout out to my little man who turns 1 year old today!


----------



## theoldfart

Hippo birdy too ewe little Stef!
Tim, you dodged a bullet. I learned the hard way, everything off the floor! Pipes leak, water heaters leak and GUTTERS fail.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Happy birffday to baby Stef. Man, that's one cute little bugger.

Shop stuff. Pie safe is going to have a little more solid copper panels in the doors. Sheet copper backed with some thin ply. No holes/design this time. 
Need to edjaaamacate myself on cutting, aging, and clear coating copper now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday little dude!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Red / Tony / OF … thanks guys. Im looking forward to getting the hell out of work and spending a little time with that monster. That's one of my fave pics of him … hammin it up!


----------



## chrisstef

"Conflicting Interests"


----------



## widdle

Happy Birthday little man..Looks good in green…


----------



## ShaneA

Little man is rocking that hat. Happy 1st B Day. Goes by quickly.


----------



## Tugboater78

Happy bday lilman!


----------



## lysdexic

I dont see the conflict. Happy B-day to the heir of Stefdom


----------



## chrisstef

I was aiming for the galootness of saw filing vs the modern convenience of the internet. Andy even stopped by the shop.

Babystef thanks you guys with a burp, raspberry, and an emphatic DiiiDeeeDaaaDaaaDa.


----------



## Woodwrecker

clean after a project








stuff all over the place..ha ha

At least she knows where I'm at and what I'm doing…lol


----------



## Tim457

Hope little guy had a happy birthday. When is/was the party?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Woodwrecker, I prefer the "all over the place" look. lol

Happy Birthday, Mini-Stef!


----------



## donwilwol

Hope the Mini Stef had a max birthday.


----------



## JayT

So what did Lil Stef get for his b-day-first hand plane? A complete set of saw files?


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for all the baby bday wishes, time does fly right on by. It scary, hes a year old and I can see gray hairs popping up in my beard.

Tim - party is this weekend and there will be some cake thrown and mashed into his hair … this I can see coming.

He was given a birthday trip to the kids science center with a bunch of his homeys. He got thrown out of the butterfly exhibit for trying to crush and eat one … seriously. He's got a full set of tools in a squishly little tool box .. pretty sure he likes his hammer the best. He gave his stuffed snake the business with it. I think hes about ready for a mallet.


----------



## chrisstef

Woodwrecker - I like the shop madness and the tools outside catchin a few rays. "Ill put it away when im done"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww …. His first 86!!

They grow up so fast.


----------



## mochoa

Happy belated birthday to little Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Brought a tear to my eye Tony. Ive been thrown out of waaay nicer places than that … chip off the old block I tell ya.

Edit - thanks Maur!


----------



## DaddyZ

Happy Bday Little one

Just yesterday my little girl was born, now in second year of college…..

Dad not ready for growing up I tell ya


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Our youngest starts preschool this week . Officially out of the baby/toddler stage. Each step is so bittersweet.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea but someday, grand kids ! The bestest evah. ;{


----------



## TerryDowning

Looking forward to the first Grand-kid here. Daughter has announced!!!

Oldest (Daughter) is married and expecting
Next (Son) is getting Married next spring
Youngest (Son) just started college!!

Yes, it happens very very quickly!!


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Terry. You best stock up on cheerios and sugar. Cheerios to keep em quiet and the sugar for revenge lol.


----------



## TerryDowning

Daughter and SIL are fully warned that their kid will be spoiled absolutely rotten by Nana and Papa and handed back. (probably on a sugar high)


----------



## donwilwol

4 grandchild on the way here. It happens fast is the understatement of the year.


----------



## 489tad

Cool hat Baby Stef!

"When were you able to look me squarely in the eyes"? "The boda yous"! Time flies. Senior, Sophomore and 7th grade. I still can take her, I think.


----------



## chrisstef

Kitchen remod … T minus 5 days. Cabinet doors showed up.


----------



## Airframer

Happy Belated Birf Day Baby Stef!

Oh and…. my shop has a bench in use (w00t!) Holding out for the Bondo pic till finish is on there ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

" Holding out for the Bondo pic till finish is on there ;-)"

Me too…


----------



## chrisstef

I will block you from this thread for lack of bondo pic fellas. You have until tuesday.


----------



## Airframer

Hey! Maur still owes us one too! And he has been delinquent for like…. forever!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not everyone is secure enough with their masculinity for a bondo pic


----------



## chrisstef

Maur … Youre on the list too pal.


----------



## chrisstef

Cabinet question.

The cabinet doors we ordered jave a square edge and are 3/4" thick. Theyre full overlay. I think theyre chunky lookin.

Would you ease the edge and give it a lil roundover?


----------



## waho6o9

Good call Stef, break the edge.

A lil roundover may mess up a good door, I'd just ease the edge a bit.


----------



## chrisstef

Heres the offending edge.


----------



## donwilwol

Would you ease the edge and give it a lil roundover?

No. IMHO they look chunky because the stiles look to thin to me. Rounding would make it worse. What is the finish going to be?


----------



## chrisstef

Its a funky pic Don. The stiles are almost 7/8" thick. The finish will be paint. The stained part in the pic is the side of the cabinet box.


----------



## chrisstef

The dark portion of this pic is actually the side of the cabinet.


----------



## widdle

Hard to tell what is going on in that picture ?, but looking at your earlier pic, I wouldn't mess with them .Worry about it when you get to your forever home..


----------



## donwilwol

PAINT? eeuuuwwww!!!

very light round over at most.


----------



## chrisstef

Here we go … Thats better.


----------



## chrisstef

Where's Smitty when i need him.


----------



## donwilwol

could you inset them 1/4"?


----------



## ShaneA

I would be in the "ease camp" if they are sharp edged. They become more durable that way, and will hold paint a bit better too.


----------



## widdle

it's what you ordered..how many doors are you swapping out ? You can mabye rabbit them if you want to turn it into a career..


----------



## donwilwol

you could run them through the planer (smart a$$ smirk)


----------



## chrisstef

Don - i could …. in theory …. x2 lol.

Widdle - 8 doors and 2 full inset lazy susans. Not my yob mon. Tryin to make chicken salad here out of poorly finished knotty pine. Exactly what i ordered. Correct sir.


----------



## Airframer

Had an un-expected half day at work so took advantage and knocked out the 2 ramps for my toolwell and just finished applying the first coat of finish to the bench.

Bondo pic should not be far off lol.

Oh.. and ease in is my vote.


----------



## donwilwol

ease slightly, paint and install. I think once painted some of the clunkyness will go away. Of course I'm assuming you're painting the cabinets as well.


----------



## 489tad

I would only knock down the sharp edge, hold paint, stain finsih, blah blah blah. If you rabbit the back will that screw up how the door will open. Usually thats done when the hinge is on the outside of the door. What kind of hinge you using? With a frameless hinge, wait I;m wrong (first time for that) rockler shows a soft close Blum for lipped doors. How about that.
Worse thing that could happen you get an offer contingent you remove the chunky painted doors and put up some old thinner ones.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone say paint?


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for all of the suggestions fellas. Im going to gently ease the edges of the doors on the router table with probably an 1/8 roundover. Nice and gentle like. You guys will come along for the ride as usual so pics will be had.

Don - the boxes are getting painted you are correct. Its our best, cheapest, effort to revive 1960's knotty pine cabinets. While theyre rock solid, the finish on them had always been kinda ugly. The jointer marks had never been smoothed and they're generally unappealing. You're probably right that they wont look so clunky when everything is all painted up.

Dan - rabbiting is out. They got those Euro cup hinges predrilled for so it would definitely screw up the preinstalled hinges.

Smitty - LOL. I should threw out the smitty SW signal.


----------



## waho6o9

Round over it is, don't forget a backer board for the end grain.

Messing up the edges of the end grain is bothersome sometimes.

Have fun.


----------



## chrisstef

Big 10-4 on that wahoo. I don't wanna screw this one up lol. Monday the pain begins.


----------



## ShaneA

Router table? I was thinking a few swipes of sandpaper by hand. Was less chance of mechanical failure, and leaves a very slight easing. I just woke up, so I still could be delirious, just sayin'.


----------



## donwilwol

+1 Shane!


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - ill probably start with sandpaper or a block plane and let wifey see what it looks like. If its unacceptable ill bust out the routah for a bit more consistency. I plan on mocking up at least one door to see how it looks in the grand scheme of things.

The thing is that the drawer front, which might need to be swapped out, have a good 1/4 roundover at the edges and the 2 different profiles kind of clash when you see then stacked up. Being that they are shop made, custom, cabinets original to the house the front may not even line up in vertical fashion with the new doors.

Im calling this project a design - build job. Or design on the fly. Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## donwilwol

If you're gonna break out the router, add a molding design, something like this.


----------



## chrisstef

That's some real food for thought there Don. Ill show the boss.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A lot of it is taste, but a big profile on the edge dates them imo. Most cabinets have petty clean edges now.

By request of the wifey, I painted our 70's ash cabs the first year in our house. It does look a lot better. One of my first experiences spraying. When you lay the doors flat, you can really lay some paint down. They came out really smooth. 
Word to the wise, on the existing boxes, use a cover stain/sealer so the old stain doesn't bleed through….not that I would know








Only before pic I have is when we looked at the house. Man that lady was a slob. Can't believe we didn't keep the old wallpaper with little cherries.


----------



## waho6o9

One name for the molding design is called a finger pull design.

That way you don't have to hassle with handles.

Maybe a little spendy with the router bit purchase though.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Red … I plan on using an oil based primer, possibly "Gripper", to prime over the stained boxes. Ive used it on all the interior trim inside the house and there hasn't been any bleed through yet. Ill also be spraying the doors with the HF HVLP I just scooped up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks a little better ehh? When I make all new cabs one day, obviously they won't be painted. But this was a nice and inexpensive upgrade.

As far as the bleed through. I really scrubbed everything to get the grime off. Then, I just used a latex primer… doh. The stain bleed through in the spots where I probably scrubbed through the lacquer. So, I gave em a once over with an aerosol of zinsser's cover stain(oil). Then coats of behr semi-gloss. Been 5 years, and no regrets.


----------



## waho6o9

Zinsser totally rocks.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats the stuff i used^

Im going to use a deglosser aka liquid sandpaper after a good scrubbing with some tsp to get the grime off and ensure good adhesion to the existing boxes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's too friggin hot, even with the garage door closed in my shop. Gonna have to work in the heat all evening anyway. 
Yep, the big red workaholic is currently playing his son's xbox.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Red … I can just see you now ….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lol. I only play the sports games. Little NHL today.


----------



## ShaneA

"I only play the sports games"....sure pal. We believe you. Lol


----------



## Mosquito

I like my Forza racing


----------



## chrisstef

I don't really wanna talk about the beat down you handed me on Forza Mos. Im still gun shy from it.


----------



## Airframer

Alright Stef…. here's your pic…










Now I expect some forward progress on yours soon. And don't give me that "I'm moving soon" crap. A bench is easier to move than a pile of lumber ya know ;-)


----------



## Airframer

Oh and incase anyone is wondering….... I AM smiling.. lol


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, bravo. Stef is now honor bound to reciprocate!


----------



## racerglen

OMG ! A Stef response could be DEADLY !!


----------



## lysdexic

I am not going to be able to sleep tonight just thinking about that.


----------



## chrisstef

After driving 213 miles today and ingesting entirely too much coffee in the process my brain is firing in so many different directions that a proper response is unarticuable …. that's right I made that $hit up.

That's what im talkin about Eric … get your Bondo on! Ya done great and in record time to boot. Nothin but praise from this guy.

Scotty - cant sleep cuz youre gonna save it into your picture file and just loop it all night long?


----------



## chrisstef

ehhhh hemmm … Mos … Mauricio? You're getting shown up boys.


----------



## theoldfart

wow flamebait! keep it up stef


----------



## Mosquito

mine isn't finished yet ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Attaboy Eric


----------



## Tugboater78

Hey dance revolution is fun…after a couple pints of bourbon..


----------



## RGtools

I would like to submit the following design to the group for heavy critique. I am starting this soon for my grandfather you has a bit of an allergy to hand tools (but I want the bench to work for me at some point as well). Gramps will be doing a fair amount of the build, so I wanted simple and robust.










P.S. I have already redesigned the cabinet a bit, but more on that later.


----------



## RGtools

^dangit, wrong thread.


----------



## chrisstef

Tug - 0.5 demerits for "fun". You saved a half a point with the bourbon.


----------



## chrisstef

Babystef woke up this mornin and says to me .. "Hey dada, whens the last time you watched the sun come up? Cuz thats what i wanna do today."

Youre killin me kid.


----------



## Tugboater78

Haha…gonna see alot of sunsets


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Me and my bro-ski ain't skeered uh no big ash tree….
Had to drop this ash tree. It was messing with my septic. Gonna try to get some lumber out of the trunk. Thought you guys might enjoy. Took us a couple hours to drop. It'll take me much longer to clean up. 
(disclaimer, my brother has been doing this professionally for many years.)
Before:









After:









Action between:








Doh, the rookie (me) got it stuck.








Sweet pic. My brother is nucking futs. 









The two pimps:


----------



## theoldfart

Good doins' Red, I had to pay an arborist to take down a maple a few years back. Still burning the wood.
Dressed some legs 'n stretchers today:


















Took a break for a field trip to a museum:


























Then got to work on a jig for dog holes:


























3 1/2 white oak


----------



## JayT

Doesn't look like much trunk to work with, Red, but hopefully you can get something you can use.

Saturday rust hunt results










Stanley Rule & Level adjustable bevel, a 20in panel saw with the medallion marked "Phoenix" and "Atchison, Kansas" legible in the etching-hopefully will know more when it gets cleaned up, and a well worn 1-1/2in Keen Kutter socket chisel. I don't have a lathe, but will figure out some way to make a handle for the chisel. Found at three different locations for a total investment of $13.

Also saw this very cool tool chest at the same store where I picked up the bevel. There was a handwritten notation on the lid by the maker dated 1917.



















Someone loved his tools enough to put maple burl veneer on the drawers.


----------



## Tim457

Kevin that museum stuff is cool. I can't see the model number on that MF "Bench drill" drill press, it looks like 236. I really want one of those. The 1936 catalog from Rose tools has some similar ones but not that number.

JayT that chest is pretty sweet too, was the asking price steep as well?


----------



## chrisstef

All kindsa strength fellas.

Party went well. No rain and clean up 99% complete inside and out. Got some crustys in the mail too. Scotty you got a cream for that right?

Details on the epic.


----------



## chrisstef

OF - tipping the charts on the galoot meter!


----------



## JayT

Tim, I didn't see a price on the chest and didn't ask. For one, I didn't want it (no room in the shop) and two, pretty much everything tool related in the shop was overpriced as far as I was concerned, so didn't figure that was going to be any different. It was still cool, though.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, here's another:









Stef, thanks. That t13 is my favorite. Ran over some white oak with it, left a sheen!


----------



## Tim457

Kevin, is that one yours? You've got all the cool stuff. Hand crank grinder, brace bit jig, drill press. I agree, big galoot points there.

JayT, yeah some of those shops tend to be that way. Unfortunately decorator types drive their prices up I think.


----------



## CL810

A good day Kevin & Terry!


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, the hand cranked bench drills are from a museum dedicated to local manufacturing here a bouts.


----------



## Tim457

Oh, that one just looked less like a museum item. I see the tag now though.


----------



## theoldfart

OK finished the dog hole thingy:


















I'll drill the first hole at a mark then put d dog in that hole and then drill the others using that first one as a guide. It can do 4" on center or 8".
Next up is a till to fit in the front of the tool chest:








Needed to get something done, bench is really dragging out!


----------



## JayT




----------



## Airframer

Random Sunday Night Pic…


----------



## chrisstef

Tiny dovetails …

Just got in from "Metal Fest". My old college roomates band played their first gig. My ears are ringin and its been a while since that happened. I tell ya, goin to a show like that is better than goin to the airport. Some superb people watchin. The Dio cover band kinda killed "Holy Diver"and the british metal band owned "Trooper".

My boy rocked it for his first time live. Git some Red.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I spy a file, but why? And what is the smallish black 'rod' / object extending from the saw handle over to a block of wood?


----------



## theoldfart

^needle file?


----------



## chrisstef

Day 1 kitchen rehab.

Remove kitchenelia, clean, strip hardware and pull doors.

The before:


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, what was the final decision on the door edges?


----------



## chrisstef

Still TBD kevin but i think ill start as gentle as possible and go from there.


----------



## Airframer

*Smitty* - Yep you spy'd 2 files! I was using them to clean up the waste between the tiny dovetails where my 1/4" chisel wouldn't fit.


----------



## Tugboater78

Fun times in the kitchen


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Gitter done Stef.

The only saw I know how to sharpen with a file.


----------



## chrisstef

Just scooped up 25 bf of poplar to make new drawer fronts.

Demo complete:


----------



## chrisstef

A handsaw aint that much different red. Ya just gotta maintain consistent angles.


----------



## Airframer

Stef I expect that remodel to be finished by dinner! ;-) Lookin' good so far.

Finished up my tiny dovetails this morning


----------



## donwilwol

Who friggin idea was it to put lumber storage on the second floor???


----------



## Airframer

First floor, second floor, whatever floor… that is drool worthy wherever it sits!


----------



## donwilwol

So my plan was to wait for a cool day, finish the floor and move the lumber. For some reason I got a bug up my a$$ and started it early this morning. So instead of a cooler day, it was probably one of the muggiest days around here. So I may have sweated 30 pound off today. I can see it beer and Advil night coming.


----------



## RGtools

^ I know those days all to well.


----------



## theoldfart

Just finished more than a couple, friends had a four way BP. Avoiding straightening out my wood stash, stack of cherry in one place, stack of oak in another. Don't even talk about cutoffs. I have a problem!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, you gonna spray the boxes in place? I just used one of those foam "weenie" roller. Gave 'em a melamine type finish.

Don, if the first two don't work, add bourbon

Amazed at how much woodworking leads to metalworking. Trying not to screw up this $100 roll of copper for door panels. Lovin my power snippers on this. Tried a couple different ways to age copper. They look better in person than the pic. Probably going with the middle one.


----------



## chrisstef

Nah Red, im brushing the boxes and spraying the doors and drawer fronts. Spraying in the house is way too much prep for not a lot of surface area. I like seeing the metal work and the copper getting worked into the mix.


----------



## lysdexic

Red, 
What was your technique for "aging" the copper?


----------



## racerglen

Roofers had an "interesting" technique in years gone by..
Lots of brewskis and stand and deliver from the peak ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well Scott, I'm still not crazy about my results. I tried this method. The ammonia/vinegar/salt solution works well at delivering that grey/blue reaction copper gives. As racerglen suggested, urine will also work.

Then I tried heating with a torch. Then using bit of a glaze afterward-gel stain thin with mineral spirits. Some of the results look alright, but I don't think they are what my client is looking for. She has some copper light fixtures where the copper is darkened to a brown color.

So, I'm gonna order some liver of sulfur, and try this. Just sounds yummy ehh?


----------



## chrisstef

Liver of sulfur … Im pretty sure thats what my a$$ smells like after a night of keg beers.

Production mode in the shop …










Drawer fronts done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow, I've missed a lot.

Strong work guys.


----------



## lysdexic

A pic of the bench top yesterday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Where's the sawdust? Where are the wood chips? I see some stuff on the floor, but not on the bench top. Such cleanliness… Oh, wait… I might see a flake at the right end of the bench slot. Oh, and another near the tape measure. And a third under the small combination square.
.
.
Hold on a sec…
.
.
Were those pieces put there as part of a staged photograph???


----------



## lysdexic

*Honest* Smitty, it wasnt staged. I did however, just transition from working on the skinny stiles. I placed the tools to the back, removed skinny stiles, swept away the shavings and chips so the thick stiles would lay flat. I clamped them down and the benchtop scene caught my eye. I took a pic. 
-
-
I pinky swear
-
-

I'd take a picture of the floor for ya when I get home but you would just accuse me of staging that!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's more precision in your transitions than ever occurs at my bench. I'm impressed.


----------



## chrisstef

End of the second period in day 1 of kitchen rehab.

13 drawer fronts done.
4 drawer boxes torn apart and teady to accept fronts. 
12 cabinet doors profiled 
Cabinet boxes deglossed. 
Cabinet boxes 70% primed.


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds like a progress payment is due, have a beer!


----------



## ShaneA

Looks better already. No offense, of course.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a bit harsh telling Stef that you hated his kitchen but bold, none the less, Shane.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, my wife agrees Shane, but I liked the knotty pine look. I know, there's something wrong with me. I must have had a bad paint experience when I was a child.

And I finally got the dust collector barrels outside. The collector is so much quieter and removing the separated added a few CFM's. dw is happy.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony. The kitchen was worth hating. My wife despised it the moment we walked in the door. Me, i can live off a hot plate, charcoal grill and microwave. Good progress so far today. Feelin strong. Got 3 more days to put the hammer down and get as much done as possible.

Beer will be had tonight OF. Buddy of mine dropped off some home brewed lagers this past weekend.

Gotsta make a depot run and grab some chow.


----------



## widdle

Nice attic space there don..What kind of lumber we lookin at all stickered up ?


----------



## donwilwol

mostly Ash with a sprinkle of maple.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont worry Yoda, were leaving the knotty pine beam and dutch door as is. Save a lil of that country charm for ya.


----------



## widdle

counters ?


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not worried Stef, or at least not about your cabinets. I know you'll do them up pretty. Save the old doors for me.


----------



## ShaneA

Hey, I said no offense…that makes what ever follows it OK, doesn't it?


----------



## chrisstef

Counters will be butcher block Widdle. Maple or beech. Undecided at this point.

You got it Don. Even knotty pine dont get tossed around hurr. Got em stacked up under the wood rack and hardware salvaged of course.

Shane - yup. None taken .. Ever.


----------



## AnthonyReed

".....that makes what ever follows it OK, doesn't it?" - Uh huh, even if you are telling them that they have sh!tty taste. You cleared it first Shane, you are golden.


----------



## lysdexic

In the south the universal disarmament: " Bless his heart". You can launch any offense as long as you end it with "bless their heart."


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks Tony, it is all in clearing it first.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef is tole painting his kitchen cabinets, bless his heart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So, "Stef's taste is in his a55, bless his heart." would qualify?

You bet Shane, I got your back. Thank you for being a stand-up guy and calling it like you see it.


----------



## chrisstef

Can i get that in context Scotty?

Edit. - thanks lol. Knew i could count on you guys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

In the military or the railroad(similar), just say, "with all due respect….." followed by whatever you really wanted to say…lol


----------



## TerryDowning

+1 BRK

I've actually gotten away with that.


----------



## chrisstef

Bless mrs stef's heart, she thought windex wiuld take up oil based primer.

Does it got it right?


----------



## lysdexic

Nope. It is more effective at the end of the offense. It usually accompanies a kind facial expression and gentle shake of the head.

Mrs. Stef thought windex would take up oil based primer. Bless her heart.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Or my mom-in-law's way of voicing 'concern' over choices I've made: "So, is it going to stay that way?"


----------



## chrisstef

'Preciate the lesson in southern etiquette. I done learned suttin today. But for now im fixin to get back to priming and fillin holes.

Up here in n'england not much gets sugar coated. Lotta "call em like ya see em" goes on.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^that's pretty much how I roll Stef. But it doesn't always go over well in the midwest.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, I now have a couple extra sugar coatings to work into dialy conversation. Be looking out for some"bless his hearts" coming to a forum near you.


----------



## CL810

*Red*, you just need to smile more when you say it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Suga u just gotta put it em nicely..


----------



## lysdexic

Scotty couldn't perform that stopped rebate using only hand tools. He had to use a router. Bless his heart.


----------



## lysdexic

Look. Scotty cant, for the life of him, plane that cedar without tear out. Guess he just doesn't know what truly sharp is. Bless his heart.


----------



## ShaneA

With all due respect, (smile) sometimes, the routah is the right tool.

Yeah, these will help me to be less of a prick. If that is even possible.


----------



## CL810

Shane and Scotty try to be sincere, bless their hearts.


----------



## chrisstef

Talkin bout callin em like ya see em …

I ask my wife how the ceiling trim looked Knowing full well i rushed it and it didnt do well.

"Looks like $hit"

Lol. Keepah.


----------



## JayT

Stef worked hard on the ceiling trim, bless his heart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane is a natural.

Scotty's work is consistently spectacular and the poor bastard doesn't realize it, bless his confounding heart.

Stef hoping for a mulligan and promptly receiving a sack slap instead …. that is a fine woman.


----------



## chrisstef

I used the ever livin hell out of my router and table today. 100+ profiles cuts. Its rare that any production ever comes out of my shop and even more rare when it becomes a production shop routing the same profile over and over again. Freud set up made me happy though.

Bein a desk guy im pretty sure that im gonna be sore tomorrow. All that work compounded with the jimmy tap Tony speaks of … this boy's whooped.


----------



## chrisstef

Day 2 in the books.

Topcoated the boxes. 
Sprayed 56 coats of primer. Fronts and backs of all the doors and fronts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on man. You are kicking ass Stef!!

Well except for that ceiling trim….


----------



## theoldfart

Looks a little foggy in there!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol OF. Just dingy baby.

Final coat on the boxes tomorrow and more sprayin. At least its latex this time. Maybe well get a mocked up shot later tonight. Midget's on his way home. I got two job mon.










Also. Benjamin moore advanced is some nice paint to work with.


----------



## lysdexic

That's looking really good Stef


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Bless his Heart…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Haha!!

Thanks gang. The hard works gonna pay off in the end. It wont be done in 4 days like we had hoped but that was a pretty big expectation.

As of right now were into it for around a g-note. I think were gettin good bang for our buck.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah you probably are. Even though I liked it better in the knotty pine version, neutral sells better. Plus my wife consistently reminds me my taste isn't so good.


----------



## Airframer

Boy meets shop for the first time


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahah!!!! Nice!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea. Love a baby bench shot!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very cute. My girls are much more interested in my shop than my son as of now. But they're all so young. We'll see.


----------



## lysdexic

That is a really good picture Eric.


----------



## theoldfart

Chip off the ole block, eh!
Great shot Eric


----------



## yuridichesky

The guy needs shop apron, the longer one


----------



## TerryDowning

BRK, Are the girls interested in the shop? or spending time with the Old Man? Either way, it's a win for you and good to have them around.


----------



## chrisstef

Day 3 in the books.

Cabinet boxes and trim 100% topcoated. 
Back side of Drawer fronts and cabinet doors topcoated.

Startin to get the hang of this HF hvlp jammy.


----------



## lysdexic

Did you take the week off to get this done?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea bro both the wife and i took it off. Its not a great relaxing vacation but were making the best of things bumpin some tunes and tryin to have a lil fun in the process.


----------



## lysdexic

Cool. Good for you. I did something similar earlier in the summer to finish the backyard project.

*Staycations*. Love em. Wake up. Work your a$$ off all day in the yard / shop / house. Work till evening. Finally stop and drink one too many beers on an empty stomach. Grill. Eat. Crash.

Wake up next day. Rinse and repeat.

At the end of the week you are physically drained, emotionally refreshed, got sumpin done and (usually) with more mula in your pocket than if you went to the beach or Disney or whatever.


----------



## chrisstef

You nailed it Scotty. It aint no all inclusive mexican resort like were accustomed to like years past but priorities done changed and this is about 3k cheaper lol.

I havent slept this hard in a while. It definitely feels good to work out some of the poison. Ill cap off the week with a golf tournament with a bunch of old high school cronies. Good stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

19'th hole anyone?


----------



## donwilwol

be glad to get back to work to relax and NOT PAINT right?


----------



## chrisstef

OF - holes 1-18 are considered tge 19th at this tourney. Its more beer drinkin than golf.

Don - im still staring at another weeks worth of spraying the doors but its better than brushing or rolling. Monday will prove to be a $hit show im sure but as of right now im laxin.


----------



## ShaneA

Finishing illiterate here…how do you like the hvlp? Is this an all in one style with the turbine, or a gun powered by your compressor? I am assuming you are spraying latex paint at this point. Will it be clear coated w/poly or lacquer? Of just paint? Did you use semi or gloss? Education needed….bless my heart.

Is it proper etiquit to bless one's own heart?


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - its an all in one joint from Harbor Freight. Im actually spraying an alkyld (sp), its Benjamin Moore Advanced, its supposed to act like an oil but its waterbased. Thin with water. Im as perplexed as that sounds.

Were using a semi-gloss over an oil based primer. Low VOC BM stuff. Baby n all. I dont plan on top coating with anything at the end. This stuff is supposed to dry to some retarded hardness after about 2 weeks. 16 hours between coats so the can says. Id push it with the hvlp only because it blows hot air but im gonna give it a day to cure before recoating.

Right now im thinning the paint with water - 4 oz and one cap full of BM extender.

Wife blessed one of my farts with some four letter words.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well said on the stay-cations Scotty.


----------



## jmartel

Small, messy, cluttered. After my workbench build I'll be making storage and organizing everything.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ could use a visit from the shop elves

Well, despite smelling like a million rotten eggs, "liver of sulfur" works wonders on copper. 









Look, she doubles as a veneer press (1/4" plywood and copper sheet metal for the door panels).


----------



## jmartel

Could use a visit from trained contractors installing custom garage storage cabinets, a general purpose workbench, and a tablesaw workstation, but I think the shop elves are more likely.

Once I get my workbench built, I'll probably do a few floor to ceiling (8' ceilings, so not that big of cabinets) cabinets with doors to get the majority of stuff out of the way. Then I need a general purpose workbench for putting greasy motorcycle parts on, the drill press on, etc. I've got a design that has the lower 18" of it pulling out on casters so that I can roll the motorcycle up on that for easier service. Then it stores under the bench permanently out of the way.

THEN I can start working on my honey-do list to furnish out the new house.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sounds like a plan brother. It all takes a little time and money


----------



## donwilwol

Red, isn't aged copper suppose to be greenish. Or wasn't is suppose to say anything,


----------



## Airframer

Not sure if there is a "hand drills of your dreams" post running around (I can't keep track of all of those lol) but I received a Goodall Pratt egg beater today 



















It has a sprung spring in the chuck but I think it still functions fine. Anyone know how to replace those tiny little springs in one of these?

Also got my 3/4" acme rod from MC in the mail today. Gonna build me one of these with it for shaping tool handles and such with.

http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2013/05/were-happy-to-announce-that.html



















Now if I could only focus on one thing at a time I might actually finish one of these projects lol.


----------



## donwilwol

of course there is a drill thread.


----------



## Airframer

Of course there is lol… Thanks ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Strength fellas.

I dig doin funny stuff with stinky off gasses. Lotta cool stuf bein done with copper round here. I prolly missed but whatcha doin with that BRK?

Eric - nice beater. If you see ball bearings whennyou pull the chuck. Put it back on lol. I dumped a whole pile out of a pexto brace. Sucked.

Kitchens awaiting one more topcoat on the fronts and doors a good 5 days dry time and then installed. Gotta say my little lady can work. That was a gang of work to tackle in 4 days.










Hard to see the progress but its there … Trust me. Lol.


----------



## Tim457

No, that's not hard to see progress at all. Lookin good.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- still working on the pie safe I've been refinishing. The copper will replace the old brass stippled door panels. No stippled design on these.

Don- no hurt feelers here Your right, natural patina on copper would be more like the stature of liberty. But the lady I'm doing this for wanted a copper finish like some light fixtures she has. They're more like a copper kettle. Kinda black/rainbowish…. like my recent results.

I'll finish and post it in the next week. Ready to be done with this one. I could've built one faster. She wants me to build a sideboard with a copper framed top. At least I'm branching out from A&C.


----------



## Boatman53

Hey Eric… Shop notes did an article on building that carvers vise. I'll see if I can find the link.
Jim

Edit: here it is. http://www.woodworkingonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/shopnotes-71-shop-made-benchtop-vise1.pdf Perhaps it will help. I have an original one if you have any questions. Personally I don't like the prroortions of the jaws on the BenchCrafted one.
Jim

Edit here's mine. 









It's just missing the shelf over the screw behind the jaw.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Couple of rust hunt items:
MF 75:


















Also a nice clamp:


----------



## RGtools

Starting to clean up.



















PS the glue up in the background is all Gramps and has jack diddly to do with me.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks pretty good Ryan… I need to clean up my shop area too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Never on topic and not my picture.

Sunrise:









Hi fellas.


----------



## CL810

Nice pic Tony. Where?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Imperial Beach, looking east down Palm Ave.

No comparison but my pic of same looking west:


----------



## CL810

That's just like the view out of my shop window only different.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am dim and have trouble following subtlety.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig that pic Tony .. I love an artistic shot of what mother nature so freely provides.

Back to work Monday. Work sucks.

Prep for the last coat on the cabinet doors tonight, paint tomorrow night (I hope), install this weekend. Phase 1 of 3 will be complete.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed, nature is sexy, Monday is the suck and you are doing fine work in la cocina de Stef.


----------



## Airframer

Random bench shot of the day…










I think it has been sufficiently "broken in" now


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, where's the bench?


----------



## Airframer

Somewhere under all that project spew. Someday I will get a day off of work and I can do something about the mess in there (been 2 weeks now sans time off  )


----------



## theoldfart

That's a bummer. I kinda like being semi retired, just took 61.5 years to get there!


----------



## chrisstef

That aint nothin but love right there Eric.

Brainstorming phase 1A of kitchen rehab with wifeskins tonight. We was thinkin of leaving out a valance between these two upper cabinets above the sink. I had a thought of replacing, well, laminating over the bottom of the sheetrock soffit with wood and going with a short (4" ish) built up molding climbing up the face of that soffit.

We dont want it to look like a fireplace but more like a craftsman style built up, bumped out, detail.

Cha fellas think? Any cool combos out there that are typical to that style?


----------



## theoldfart

Recessed light?


----------



## chrisstef

Possibly OF. A can or 2 would look good up there IMO. Gotta pass the designers test though. Weve got some cool punched rusted tin pendants and a ceiling mount so not matching that might be a tough sell but i like your thinking.


----------



## chrisstef

^ passed the bosses approval on the cans. Boss says cheap, hidden, and we dont need any more flare with another showy fixture.


----------



## theoldfart

Send ya my artistic consultant retainer bill later this week! Gotta go improve nature first>


----------



## chrisstef

Lien me. Lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Retainage?


----------



## jmartel

Cleaned up tonight since tomorrow is trash/yard waste/recycling. Seems like I've been giving the garbage man a full 32 gal container of sawdust every week since I moved in.


----------



## theoldfart

Very important link
http://blog.lostartpress.com/2013/09/10/its-a-wonder-any-work-was-done/


----------



## CL810

^ Very funny OF.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ The work definitely slows down towards the evening in my shop

Rainy day off. Nothing to do but hang out with my daughter….and play in my shop. Life is good.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, a man of countless riches!


----------



## chrisstef

2 hours worth of sanding last night to flatten out my less than stellar paint job on the 29 cabinet doors and drawer fronts. Tonight we paint! Thin as thin can be on the paint this time and a bigger tip (easy Tony). Id really, really like to get things installed this weekend. Got an appointment with a countertop company on Friday. I just might farm this one out.

As of right now im pegging the budget kitchen remod at around $4000 for new cabinet doors and drawer fronts, new counter tops, new flooring, a couple of light fixtures, and hardware. Sweat and a new hvlp included.

Pretty happy that I got the hvlp unit in the budget. I cant wait to spray some shellac.


----------



## widdle

Carefull they dont get scuffed up brother man..


----------



## chrisstef

10-4 on that widdle. Ill make sure theyre 100% cured before messin with em too much.


----------



## widdle

i was thinking more of the subs. and there tool bags..no worries..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Stef. Hopefully it'll give your property value a boost.

Had some nice shop time today. Took a break from the pie safe/copper aging that's driving me nuts. Made some decent progress on a plane till. Time for a beer.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol my bad widdle. Ill slap a sub if they go effin around.

Red - thats what were shootin for bud. Hope it pans out in our favor.

Had a little side track this evening so no paintin but got em all 100% prepped for it. Seems as if my condensation pump aint pumpin and left me with a good puddle in the basement. Took her apart and gave it a good cleanin. The pan was full of nasty slimy algae. Hope that was the problem. We shall see.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - dang ur shop is lookin hoss.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's the princess bike with the training wheels isn't it. It makes the shop really.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I wasn't gonna say anything, but yeah, that's it… ;-)


----------



## SamuelP

Just found this thread. Great idea. Here is my slice if heaven.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hello Sam! Good to see you around again!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Red - dang ur shop is lookin hoss." - I agree fully.


----------



## chrisstef

Final coat on the doors tonight. Appointment to look at countertops tomorrow. The train keeps rollin.


----------



## theoldfart

Stone?


----------



## chrisstef

Its so up in the air Kevin. Im gonna get pricing for a bunch of stuff. Corian, stone, eco friendly, and butcher block. Weve got a budget in mind with a bit of wiggle room so we'll see what they can do.

I think if we were staying id go walnut butcher block.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, we went to a place in southern CT. Huge inventory, had trouble making up our minds. Good thing about it was the ability to see several slabs of the same stone and put a template on them to maximize the pattern. Good luck.


----------



## donwilwol

I have some 2×6 ash. Ash butcher block


----------



## theoldfart

^sweet


----------



## chrisstef

Youll have to give me the name of the joint kevin. I cant be too far and love having options

Yoda - stefapalooza could turn to counterstefapalooza. Load up the ash, ill get the jack, the beers, and a ton of glue. Lets do dis! Lol.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd even make it for you. You'll just have to wait till I retire.


----------



## theoldfart

In Milford, ct.
http://www.marbleandgranite.com/our-company/showroom


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Thats dizzying kevin. They got sone reasonable stuff too. Thanks bro!


----------



## theoldfart

They are good about pulling slabs out so you can compare. I think a weekday is better.


----------



## Mosquito

So in need of a cleaning…


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, you could count the shavings on the floor! Clean it when a wave moves out from you when you walk.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I like to clean when the shavings start to make it to the carpet… it's a lot more annoying to sweep the carpet


----------



## yuridichesky

*Mos*, the piece of wood you clamped in the vise is so perfectly squared.


----------



## Mosquito

lol was working on things I'm not allowed to show off yet


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I finally stuck my swap plane inside the house. It was hard to keep it out of pics.

Tangent- Been doing my job for 10 years now. The 3am calls don't get any easier.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant imagine 3am phone calls are cool … ever. Sucks Red but ya gotta make them papers brah.

Very happy that its Friday. Its been a heck of a week. Back from vacation im pretty sure that I put on around 600 miles this week. That's a lot of dashboard time.


----------



## WayneC

I hate early morning phone calls. I try to avoid them before 6:00.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I'm glad that I usually have pretty set hours. I'm an engineer (regular engineer, not train engineer) and only on the rare occasion do I have to stay late for something. On the other hand, Christmas time is our busy season so I can't really take vacation any time in December. This week I had to stay late a few times, and usually when I am out of the office for testing I am gone late, but that's not more than once a month or so.


----------



## TerryDowning

Random Friday morning work n progress. I try to get at least 30 min if shop time before heading to work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Terry, you need a bigger bench, my friend.


----------



## TerryDowning

Yes,

I know.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## TerryDowning

The WIP is for a saw bench that I am using as a practice/prototype for a larger bench.

Nice note Stef


----------



## chrisstef

Yea apparently my sense of humor has not graduated from the 2nd grade.


----------



## JayT

Yea apparently my sense of humor has not graduated from the 2nd grade

So you're saying your sense of humor and educational accomplishments are pretty much running neck and neck?


----------



## chrisstef

Don't forget about my pubescence either, its about on par with both.


----------



## theoldfart

I.m beginning to blush, such conversation!!


----------



## JayT

I give baby Stef about six more years before he passes you on all counts, maybe seven if you're lucky.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"3am call"....I use railroad jargon when I don't even realize. Means I was called for work. Had to get up at that time and go run a train for 10-12 hours. Just getting off work now. Upside of my job, get some nice days in the shop waiting for the phone to ring. Downside, they often call in the wee hours. 
There are some assignments with regular hours, but they don't pay as much. I put up with the 24/7 on call so the wifey can stay home with the kiddos. Sometimes I think it's gonna make an old man outta me though.

Anyway, here's what my "desk" looks like. I really only what two of those levers do


----------



## Hammerthumb

Anyway, here's what my "desk" looks like. I really only what two of those levers do

Go and Stop?


----------



## chrisstef

JayT - im pretty sure hes got me in at least 2 of the departments all ready, If I could only get him to laugh when he farts he'd own the trifecta.

Red- you do whats ya gots to do for the greater good of the family. Or, as my old man put it to me, "Chris, part of being a man is doing a whole bunch of $hit you don't wanna do". Wise fella that Bruce is.

Where's the Ohh $hit lever Red?


----------



## ShaneA

We hope stop IS one of the two he knows…lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nope, I just know "go" and "horn" (snicker).


----------



## chrisstef

Hows the saying go? The horn blows what about the conductor? Suttin like that.


----------



## JayT

The horn's a lever? Somehow I always imagined it as a rubber squeeze ball. Learn sumpin' new every day.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL, the vertical red lever by the radio is the horn.

edit…doh, I guess it has a label


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's a radio in that picture??


----------



## chrisstef

Duh smitty its right next to the espresso machine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, now I see it! Thanks, Stef!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Headed to the beach, found a parking spot at the park.









Lap flatulence and Ricola jokes make me giggle.

Only one good type of phone call after 10pm and work is not it.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice T. We just got back from the petting zoo and country's oldest operating cider mill.










Shorts, a hoody, warm cider and fresh apple fritters. Fall is here in new england. My belly thanks you.


----------



## chrisstef

Kitchen remod revelation.

Face grain walnut countertops. Mmhmm thats right. I said it. Boss agrees. 70 bf of walnut here i come.

Hardware choice:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Face grain walnut countertops.

ooohhh, I wanna see that!

Smitty, the "communication radio" is upper left with the number pad. We're not supposed to listen to music, read, or enjoy ourselves in any way. Even when when we're stopped at a red light for hours. Ya…right. Might change when we have inward cameras next year.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, sounds intriguing. What kind of finish?


----------



## chrisstef

Mineral oil and beeswax is what im thinkin but completely undecided. Ill be taking suggestions.

Installed the first door … With the hinges on the wrong side. Doh. Hope its not a sign of things to come lol.


----------



## theoldfart

No sweat, just turn the kitchen 180 degrees ;{


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ShaneA

No offense Stef…lol. But, let me be the voice of reason here, if I may. You are selling this house right? Stone (or solid surface) still rules desirability of the market. Putting something that could be perceived as a "maintenance" item could limit the buying pool. Not saying it ain't a cool choice, just maybe not a broad choice. If budget is driving the choice, that may be another story. But a dark tier 1 stock type granite w/undermount sink will help close the deal quicker and for more money.


----------



## chrisstef

None taken bud. I guess the rub is two fold. Being budget conscience granites gonna run $3500, walnut $1000. If we want to add stainless appliances wed need to go wood. If we wanna keep the white appliances we go granite. Its a tough call and weve been debating the merits of each, what will brimg more value, and what fits in the house. Im sure the debate will rear its head again before anything further is done and its a good one to have. I appreciate the perspective Shane.


----------



## jmartel

Chrisstef, is that BF Clyde's in Mystic?


----------



## ShaneA

That makes the choices tougher Stef. Wood and appliances in that scenario may be a winner. Appliances are maybe not so personal preference driven as granite. Low and behold you go dark granite, and mayne the one buyer likes light granite, or Silestone. Are you doing the back splash too? How many hrs you estimate a walnut counter fabrication to be? Any joints/seems going to be a bear? Ahh….options.


----------



## lysdexic

Personally, I wouldn't want flat sawn wooden countertops for the reasons Shane mentions.

Oil finish
Can't be truly sealed
Cuts
Pores
Warping and movement
Dark

A no maintenance surface for me.

No offense here either. If I didn't give a $hit about ya, I wouldn't say anything


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart - not aware of bf clydes … Wood shop? If youre talkin lumber shop i usually go to parkerville in manchester.

Shane - no real tricky joints that i can see. Id run the grain in a continuous direction all the way around the kitchen. Id have to do about 25' of backsplash. I think id have the lumberyard prep all the lumber for me, jointed and planed. Id really just have to glue it up and cut to size. A pretty quick job as far as i can see.

Scotty - i know man its a wicked tough call. The maintenance is a big hang up but granite takes some lovin too. If we go solid it would be quartz. The warping over the dishwasher and around the sink make me a little leery as well.

Always appreciate thoughts and the truth fellas. Dont hold back. What ill do is when i get all the cabs done tomorrow ill take a few pics and let yall see the whole joint as it sits. Might add a little more introspection.


----------



## jmartel

Bf Clyde's is the oldest cider mill. In mystic, Ct.

Edit: apparently the oldest continuous one is in Glastonbury. BF Clyde's is the oldest steam powered one and the oldest hard cider producer

And I always bought my wood at Parkerville as well. Good place


----------



## lysdexic

Obtained a consultation from the chief domestic engineer and she brought up the concern of the inevitable, scorching hot plate or pot. What will that do to the finish and/or surface of the wood?


----------



## Airframer

Started cleaning up and rearranging the shop today. I moved my bench from the middle of the shop (where it is mostly in the way) to one of the walls….. not completely sold on this spot yet but we will give it a try.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lookin spiffy in the Eric

Sure Stef. Everybody had to go and get all practical on ya. They sabotaged my strategy to make it to Stefapalooza. See, I could get you the walnut around here for 3-400 bones, then you could pay me the rest to deliver all the way from Iowa. Brilliant, I know.


----------



## 489tad

Chris I know your in a rush to get things squared away, don't kill yourself over a house your going to sell. Your doing reasonable things like painting and adding lights. But if your inclined to kill yourself I'd go concrete counter tops. JUst kidding. Just to try it I made a 2'x3' slab. I did not vibrate it enough and the color was hideous. We had a rental that had some kind of stone in pretty big pieces. Maybe 18×24. It was pretty nice. Granite tiles could get you out of a jam if needed. Building the wood tops would be fun.


----------



## jmartel

Depending on what your houses price range is, granite tiles are a popular choice. Our house is one of the only ones we looked at with full granite slabs instead of tile.

If I was going to put some in for me, I would pick soapstone, concrete, wood, or the stuff that is made from recycled paper.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - It would most certainly eff up the finish if that situation occured. But i gotta say that in my 33 years i have never set a pot or pan down on a countertop without using a hot plate / trivet. Thats not to say that people dont, but i think those that do, are in the minority.

Red - ill get brews and bourbon. Hell i got some jim beam black in the closet. The wood isnt out by any means but i an listening to all sides of things. Yoda said hes got 2×6 ash that hed deliver once he retired. Between you and Don those countertops would be installed and finished before i finished a beer.

All but 4 of tge doors are installed and tweaked to fit. Euro hinges rock. Busted one hinge that needs replacing. Rails around tge lazy susans need a lil trimming. Tomorrow i mount the drawer fronts and maybe get to hardware.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^granite tiles with tiny grout lines are what I plan on using in my kitchen one day.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart - we were at the one in glastonbury. Just up the road from us. You local to CT? As far as your personal choices, you echoed everything i like to the T. House is a 3 bed 2 bath cape. Its a fine line in building yourself out of the neighborhood so were tryin to be cognizant of that too. High end marble, granite and stuff wouldnt fit in around here.


----------



## RGtools

Worked on hat-block stuff today. Any guess on what the components on the left will become?


----------



## ShaneA

The also have larger format tiles. Dont necessarily have to be stone. The large format will further reduce grout lines. You could use an epoxy or urethane grout for stain/crack resistance. Having the ogee or front trim piece is a nice touch. Not a fan of the wood trim on the front.


----------



## widdle

Don't do it Red..
Ive used the pre made 2" x " maple butcher block a few times, and it's fairly inexpensive..And than a live edge slab of maple for the bar top…


----------



## widdle

i see you painted the trim at the plate line…Good call…


----------



## chrisstef

Were actually kickin around the idea of knocking down the breffast bare n making all that one level. Would make for a nice big work surface. Homework spot for the kids too.

Rg - moxon? Dinosaur? Flux capacitor?


----------



## waho6o9

Good call on losing the breakfast bar. I'd look around your area Stef and see what
sells kitchen wise and put that in your remodel.

Maybe ask some Realtor and or people in the know, generals, tile guys, etc.

If you stick with walnut, I like using Emmet's Good Stuff to seal it, it rocks.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef -Your going to fix up that place so nice your not going to want to leave.


----------



## chrisstef

Lys - Be a good problem to have brotha. Thats the other end of things too. Lets say we cant get the money we need for the house …. I want it to be somethin i can deal with and be happy with for another 4 years. Damn you life desicions.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wait. I've got the solution for you counter tops….psychedelic copper. It's all the rage.

Fair warning though, the chemical that does this smells like a million pickled egg farts.


----------



## lysdexic

I'd expect that you will do fine. The housing market around here seems to have turned on a dime.


----------



## jmartel

Chrisstef, I lived in Norwich for a year and a half. I moved to Seattle back in December of last year though.


----------



## theoldfart

Scott, your not kidding. lot's of places going up for sale all of a sudden. As far as grout lines on a counter, DON"T DO IT. We had that, but ugly to clean and maintain. Love our stone. It's called Shivakashi, I think it means cereal death goddess.


----------



## Tugboater78

The small tiles with grout are on my brothers countertops and his wife is begging me to demo and replace it. It is a pita to clean


----------



## chrisstef

Red - i think tops that smell like a whole bag full of butt holes may be slightly counterintuitive in a kitchen.

Lys - the market here is still lagging from what i see and hear but appears to have at least bottomed out so hopefully good things are on tge horizon.


----------



## CL810

OF going goth spiritual on us. LOL.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, the stomping grounds of my youth are washing away. Not sure there will be an Estes Park trip next year. Hwy 34's not looking so good. 









Video of flooding. 
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1659454154001?bckey=AQ~~%2CAAAACkzL0jk~%2CoCJhiFXesib3PWU2666HDwWfnIGJJyh9&bctid=2670951716001


----------



## lysdexic

*Anecdotal real estate data*: The stories around here is that homes are going for asking price the day of listing. Just up the street they are clearing lots for a custom and two specs. Further up the street they are coming along on a 30 unit, maintenance free community. --- All since mid-summer.

I understand that all these folks are moving here from a small town in Connecticut called Portland. Wierd.


----------



## waho6o9

612 Portland Cobalt rd. CT.
http://www.weichert.com/49047137/

Here ya go. Listed around 190K


----------



## jmartel

I got super lucky in that I got my house for asking price. Everything here is going for asking +10% typically and is gone within a week. At least anything worth living in. And the prices are a lot higher here than in CT. I could have gotten a nice 2000sqft house with a yard in Mystic for what I paid for my townhouse here in Seattle.


----------



## waho6o9

Luck is good jmartel, glad you scored some.


----------



## chrisstef

Scary stuff out there Red. Sad to see.

Scotty - a central ct migration ya say huh. Careful with them good ole Portland boys, ive heard theyll raise a good ruckus.

To kind of try and put things into perspective as to the stylings of the house heres a shot from the front yard. Were all about keeping character ….


----------



## lysdexic

That is a handsome home.

Actually there are a large number of people in the Charlotte area from West Virginia. Popular belief is that Charlotte is exactly one gas tank away, down the mountain and they coast into town.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, looks cozy.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Airframer

While cleaning my shop I have decided to clear out some tools http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53308 if anyone is interested.


----------



## ShaneA

Looking good Stef. Quite a bit brighter.


----------



## 489tad

Garage is still a mess but I finally hung a second air cleaner. The motor was given to me from my HVAC guy. Notice my neighbors bi-fold doors still leaning against the cabinets. Just about a year for those babies.









Not too much time for projects while in home improvement mode, again. I'm finishing up the crown molding for the second floor. Monday or Tuesday Ill be on scaffolding hanging it in the entry and living room. That should be fun.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice lookin work dan. Is that a 3 piece crown up there your doing? Ive found that some woodworking squills go a long way when in home improvement mode.


----------



## 489tad

Chris you still planning on replacing the counter tops? They look good from here. If you do, I like the idea of removing the breakfast bar top and making a bigger work space. We made a bigger space so the kids can do homework. Do homework, thats funny.

Nice looking house.


----------



## 489tad

That is a three piece molding. Two pieces of shoe on the wall and ceiling and crown inbetween. We thought the Giants game was the late one so I was doing crown and Mrs Dan was doing work work. We hit the game mid second quarter and it was down hill from there. At least we made progress.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea. Theyre gonna go.

Giants sucked again bud. Ya didnt miss much unless youre into turnovers and punt returns. I bet that bottom show helps hold up that awkward crown while installing. So how many tubes of caulk ya gone through? Im good for a tube every 20' or so.


----------



## waho6o9

Cut the tube from a caulking gun, attach to board, clamp board to latter

or telescopic stand, and that might help ya.


----------



## 489tad

King Of Caulk!!! Thats me. Every ceiling in my house has one dip. Second floor hall way there was a 3/8" gap between crown and top plate. My book says to re-skim the ceiling. I don't skim no stinking ceiling. I filled in the gap with shim. went over that with puddy epoxy. Then added caulk as needed. I doubt anyone would notice untill a real trim guy walks in. If he said anything I'd punch him in the face. Hey its a Wtby thang… The lovely Mrs Dan brought back some fresh brewed beer for me. I'm working through a 10/5% whiskey barrel aged golden ale and apple cobbler at this very moment. Could get ugly. But yes, lots of caulk and a wet rag makes me look like I know what Im doing.


----------



## lysdexic

Caulk, spackle, paint
Make it what it ain't


----------



## 489tad

Where did my post go?? There it is.


----------



## 489tad

Im out. I got to refill. Later.


----------



## Airframer

Shop is cleanish now finally and the tool cabinet begins…










Oh and the benches life against the wall was short lived lol..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That makes for a very nice transition, physically and mentally. My bench is a mess right now… Shoulda took a picture before turning out the light for the night.


----------



## Airframer

I know what you mean Smitty. Just 2 days ago it looked like this in there..










Had the motivation to build just no room to get 'er done in. Now I feel like the bench build is complete and I can start something new. The human brain is a fascinating thing isn't it?


----------



## chrisstef

Then added caulk as needed. I doubt anyone would notice untill a real trim guy walks in. If he said anything I'd punch him in the face. Hey its a Wtby thang…

Hell yea Dan. I said the same thing about the possibility of selling our house. "If a man walks into the basement shop and doesn't at least have a little movement, eff you, leave my house, youre no man."

Eric - Shops looking great man. You clean as fast as you build.


----------



## 489tad

Waho6o9 thats a slick idea. Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking real good Stef.

It will be fun to see your build Eric.


----------



## jmartel

Discovered the hard way this weekend that Seattle has what are known as "Giant House Spiders" when one went scurrying across the garage floor. All kinds of nope on that one. I don't mind little spiders, it's the big ones that get me.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Eric, shop looks a lot better now lol Good luck on the tool cabinet build, I'm sure it'll be fun to watch


----------



## chrisstef

Ironworkers celebrate substantial completion with a topping off party. Stef celebrates with jim beam.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, you earned it, great job!
Edit, glass is too small!


----------



## chrisstef

Whos drinkin outta the glass? Thats for my wife. Im straight out tha bottle lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Bottoms up!


----------



## 489tad

@jmartel, i had to see what a giant house spider looks like. Yikes!! Read they are pretty fast too.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah. That little thing was across my garage before I realized what it was. I had to jump on it to stop it from trying to get into hiding. Made a nice satisfying crunch, too.


----------



## Tim457

Stef that's looking good for sure, even I can see that.

I think it's time to remind everyone how far Eric's shop has come. Here's a choice quote from a couple hundred days ago:
"So, have you ever wondered how to plane a large piece of wood for a work bench without a workbench? Yep, me too lol. ... What I ended up doing was attaching a wood clamp to each end fo the board and set it flat on the floor and shoved it up against the wall to act as a plane stop. That worked pretty good for the long horizontal strokes but when I switched to cross grain it wiggled too much to be useful. Luckily I have a very helpful wife who volunteered to stand on one of the clamps to hold it still lol."

From thickness planing on the floor with a block plane to building a tool cabinet on his splayed leg bench. Nice.


----------



## Airframer

HAH! Oh those were the days lol. Don't forget that was a pregnant wife standing on that clamp too lol.

Thanks for the trip in the wayback machine Tim


----------



## theoldfart

^Yea, the guy's scary quick and good. What's he doin' here?


----------



## jmartel

I just clamped everything to my tablesaw.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's been noted Eric and I work fast. But his skills multiply at a pace that I can't even keep up with. If he keeps this pace…..he'll leave us all in the dust

That's alright, I need someone to push me…..ever since those damn Amana colonies let me down…lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, *Salute* to the 'substantial completion' milestone, it looks great!

Here's my workbench at the beginning of the evening:


----------



## Tugboater78

A random bench shot, was fine tuning my t3 MF 14, on a block of some Cherry, before I possibly send it to a new home.


----------



## Airframer

Seriously.. you guys are too kind ;-)

My bench tonight… 4 small boards become 2 large boards 



















Bottom panel is in the clamps now and the top should be there tomorrow.


----------



## yuridichesky

Yet another random shop shot. Please welcome not that common workbench accessory, bench cat!


----------



## chrisstef

Wow Eric I knew your progression was quick but dayum youre gonna need some new rubber on them wheels your moving so fast.

Smitty - thanks bud. I could stare at your bench for long periods of time for some reason.

Yuri - Hey shop kitty.

Green light on buying walnut. 70+ BF. Im also starting to think about finishes. Anyone have any experience with Behlens rock hard finish? The stuff aint cheap but gets great marks for protecting surfaces from water and alcohol. Im thinking satin but the high gloss might be kind of sharp too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yuri, nice bench cat! Sure you got space for that in your shop?


----------



## yuridichesky

My shop?! You don't know cats at all


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice job on the kitchen. Hope the Walnut works out.


----------



## CL810

Yuri - LOL, glad you get to share! I'd sweep up plane shavings immediately.


----------



## SASmith

chrisstef, I don't have any experience with Behlens rock hard finish, but have you considered waterlox?


----------



## theoldfart

CL810, are you saying that Yuri has litter on the shop floor? Maybe they might be clump forming!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I really like this stuff. I used it on a large butcher table I built for a buddy. It kinda builds up like poly…but safer. Can't totally say whether it's the best option though.


----------



## yuridichesky

TheOF, I do have shavings on the floor (most of the time), and I suspect cat wants to try those savings as a toilet. So I have to take care about cat's hygiene as a self-defense.


----------



## theoldfart

Yuri, be glad your cat can work with you. Mine is too old to go down or up the stairs to my shop, so she sits at the top and cries!


----------



## jmartel

BigRed: In the future, don't bother with "Butcher Block Oil". All it is, is mineral oil with a bit of beeswax mixed in. Go buy a 16oz plastic bottle of Mineral Oil from the grocery store drug section (or drug store) for $4 and call it a day.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I've seen the oils your talking about, but I'm not sure the watco product is just that. It builds and dries to a hard clearcoat in a couple of hours. Ahhh the myriad of misleading wood finishes ehh?


----------



## chrisstef

Scott - waterlox and gf arm a seal are both options as well. Ive been going back and forth with a couple of guys and those were my 2 recommendations. Ive used the arm a seal and like it a lot. Never used the waterlox. They both appear to be good finishes. I thibk its going to boil down to dry time and how many applications id need.


----------



## SASmith

I am curious to see what you go with. I have some countertops I need to do too.


----------



## jmartel

I would probably do Waterlox myself or some other thick epoxy. Make it look like a bar top.


----------



## donwilwol

I built my countertop out of syp about 20 years ago. I just put marine varnish on it. Its held up to my wife wiping it down 400 times a day.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Don. Ill ditto the 400 wipe down a day routine.

I actually went ahead and emailed charles neil to ask his recommendation and he said, if it was his house, hed use arm a seal. Kinda tough to go against that vote of confidence.

Either way you guys are along for the ride and as always i appreciate your input.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, spray or brush?


----------



## chrisstef

Id rather not thin the finish and play with it too much. Ive got too much square footage for this to turn into a trial by fire thing ya know so ill probably just go with a foam brush and lay it on pretty heavy.


----------



## SASmith

I have seen people recommend a lambs wool floor applicator to apply finish to a countertop.


----------



## JayT

Quickie project. Spokeshavin'some walnut.


----------



## chrisstef

Steve - I also sent a PM to LJ Charlie who has a really nice walnut island in his home. He had suggested using the LW applicator for the Waterlox. Its definately my other option. Im reading up on both and asking a couple more questions to those guys. No where else can you get this kinda stuff for nuttin. Love me some LJ's.

JayT - spokeshaves and walnut. Sounds like a date to me. Id even dress nice for that meeting.


----------



## chrisstef

Jersey saws came in today. I wish i had moe time to fondle but here they are:

Front saw is a Disston 7, 7 ppi. Middle saw is a WS but showing a long scrolled etch on the plate and 8 ppi. And the saw in the rear is a D8 thumbhole at 5 1/2 ppi, slightly chipped upper horn.


----------



## lysdexic

Those D-7's sure have a nice lamb's tongue.


----------



## Mosquito

I love the D-7's. What's the size of that one? I have a 24" and a 26", but would like a pair of 20-22"


----------



## chrisstef

Havent measured it maur but it looks like a 26" rip. Its also a "pre D" 7 from somewhere between 1917 and 1927. Shes a nice.


----------



## WillieIV

BigRed - let's see the table!

Go HAWKS


----------



## chrisstef

The boys unearthed this relic excavating at a 1788 building that once served as a carraige house here in hartford ct. Clearly hand forged. Appears to be layered. Kinda neat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get back to work.

EDIT: Oh and congrats on the saws, again. Nice grab.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony, cut me some slack slave driver.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

_BigRed - let's see the table!

Sorry man, wish I had a pic. It's at my buddies house in MO. I've been really bad about taking pics of my stuff in the past. Notice most all of my project pics are stuff in MY house. There's a fair amount of my stuff floatin' around out there that I don't have pics of. The early, crappier stuff…..I'm not too bummed about.

That butcher table did turn out slick. I'll try to remember a pic next time I'm out there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Needed shop therapy after the past two 12 hour nights on a train. Lil' red and I salvaged some cedar off an old headboard and started to layout the next plane til. I frggin love the first one.


----------



## lysdexic

What kind if company names itself *Witch Enterprises*?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pic, looks like a fine place to work.


----------



## widdle

Looking forward to the rehab blog on the horseshoe…


----------



## Airframer

My shop is multitasking tonight…

Finished the panels for the tool cabinet carcass..










Broke down and prepped my #45 for clean up and tuning finally (gonna need it very soon)... I hope I can remember how it goes back together!










And thanks to some suggestions in the tool box of your dreams thread I am in the shop at 11:30 pm cutting up an old HD miter saw for a sliding dovetail saw build lol..



















So all in all a light day I suppose lol..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ A stair saw for cutting sliding dovetails, I like it. Cutting both sides of that joint by hand has to be a challenge, looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## john2005

Dang Chrisstef, I swear I just bid on those saws on e-bay. Nice grab!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol John thanks man. My aunt in New Jersey actually scooped these up for me. Another enabler.

Scott - Witch Enterprises is out of Massachussetts, im assuming they played on the Salem witch hunt thing. They're a concrete cutting outfit. No choir boys there.


----------



## racerglen

I NEED to get some projects FINISHED !!


----------



## Tugboater78

Ditto Glen…


----------



## Tugboater78

Worked on plane for swap today, and a bit on another plane rehab but a shot of the bench
(removed plane)


----------



## chrisstef

Time well spent back on land Tug.


----------



## Tugboater78

See the thin strip of wood laying on top the blocks? That's for plane #2 I'm making. Laminating it on top, reclaimed wood plane… showing off the quartersawn oak with nail holes/stain. Hope it works out…


----------



## RGtools

Half of a flux capacitor (that is for you Stef)










Blog to follow shortly, but my hand cramped up badly enough that I had to call it quits (that's for you Al)


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, Ryan, i thought you decided on a finish for the ATC. I;m looking forward to the completed set. Dimensions please? Looks like G&G cloud lifts!


----------



## Airframer

Got this awesome new power tool for my shop today …










The wife protested loudly when I mentioned using our iron to fast set some wood glue for my doors lol.

Still waiting on the Festool version ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

I bought one of those to do edge banding, great for fixing errant hammer blows in pine!
Think maybe six or so Blue Moon Belgian White Ales are clouding my mind. Just got back from an excellent 60'th birthday party with I might add dance lessons! Good night all!


----------



## chrisstef

Careful with that ryan. Fool around with the flux and youll end up dating your aunt or some other relative.

Eric - now the move is to replace mamas old iton with a new one then smuggle the old one into the shop. Obtain husband hero status that way.

Easy with those blue moons kevin theyve been known to give white guys hallucinations, but im sure they made ya dance better!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, didn't get hallucinations, and still danced like a white guy!


----------



## RGtools

Kevin, that is finished (at least the first coat), I went simple with one part Tung, one part exterior marine spar varnish, and one part turpentine to thin it out. Brush on, wipe off excess.

I can't do another coat since gramps is trying to flatten his top with a belt sander right now. But I had only planned on one, maybe two more coats.

And I still need to spray paint the bottom in case of attempted bug invasion.


----------



## theoldfart

Ryan, thanks. I like that. Didn't occur to me to paint the bottom, but it makes sense. Any plans on the interior? My tills are getting a bit smudged with fingerprints, so I'm going to do one coat of Danish oil. Need a day since it entails emptying everything out. At the same time i'm going to mount a box for my 405 cutters.


----------



## Airframer

Red- This is your fault.. just remember that ;-)


----------



## RGtools

No plans for the interior as far as finish goes. I do have some more storage stuff to do. I think a rack of tools attached to the front of the saw till would be helpful (I also need to get my framing square in the lid). then of course there are the shaker pegs so I can hang my draw-knife down there. There is always stuff to do.

But back on topic. My shop was odd today. I had company for one thing. And that company was making a hell of a lot of sawdust, flattening a bench top with a belt sander. So I was wearing a dustmask, safety goggles, and a good set of hearing protection. Meanwhile at my bench I was doing all hand work.

Sorry for the blur here, I think I had saw dust on the lens.


----------



## theoldfart

Ryan, I have a couple sets of those. You have a nice bit of proportion on those. Whats the joint configuration?


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, yer doin' it!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's alright Eric. I've got broad shoulders

Hoping to see my shop soon. Big derailment near Central City, NE. Worked 2am to 5pm. Red need sleepy. Apologies if you can hear me snoring from your house.


----------



## RGtools

Half lap joints. I skipped the traditional dowel and just glued them. Total depth of the joint is 3/4", but it was tight enough that friction held the joint together before I glued them.

Pre-glue (I love it when things work out this way).










As far as dimensions go. I did not measure much, but they are 6 & 1/4" tall (Toshio Odate's were 7" tall FYI) and about 20" long. I will make a point to take some real measurements and post them when I post the blog on the feet and the project itself.


----------



## theoldfart

Ryan, I mispoke above. I have seen a few sets of these, they have been on my to do list. Doncha love a joint with friction fit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, your custom undies are gonna be a bit late.


----------



## theoldfart

Thats gotta hurt! Red, you helping pick up the mess?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A contracted outfit actually gets rid of the wreckage. I was just taking them loads of replacement rail and ties. The line I work on is the primary route from Chicago to LA. They don't mess around. It'll be back in service within a day or two. Thankfully, no one was hurt.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow. Glad to hear no one was hurt. That coulda been ugly.

Red - you know i dont wear undies.


----------



## theoldfart

Thong then?


----------



## Airframer

Holy Train wrecks Batman! Very good that no one was hurt.


----------



## theoldfart

Good night all, starting to dream about snow!!


----------



## jmartel

Threw a cabinet for the garage together real quick last night. Fitted doors today. Adds much needed storage.










Also moved my lumber from the corner of the garage where the cabinet went to the rack that was conveniently left there from the previous owners of the house:


----------



## mochoa

I've been sleeping on this thread, I was 200 posts behind. Some great stuff shown here lately. 
I finally have a thought to contribute.

First since when did PS start painting his benches?









And second, I've been wanting to get rid of my first bench which was 2×4 and OSB. I've been wanting to build all new shop furniture, cabinets, planer/chop saw carts and what not but I don't really enjoy using plywood, I have a crappy little TS and the last time I used my Circ saw I cut into my bench. Also, I always have a situation where I want to use a plane but cant because its plywood.

PS inspires me the to use 2x pine for benches, power tool carts etc. I like anything I can use planes on.









Just thinking out loud here, what say you all? I mean, I like the natural wood grain of the pine above but there is something about the paint that cuts down on the visual noise and is easy on the eyes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ryan - Fantastic work man, they look great and the gravitational defiance is pretty sweet too.

Mauricio- Smitty is the authority on the aesthetics of painting.

Stef is just a huffer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You've got a friend in me, Maur, if you choose to paint some pieces. Not all wood grain is worth looking at and your comment on visual noise is spot on IMHO.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for your support Smitty.

I also need some wall cabinets and I was doing the math and figure it dose cost a few more bucks to build them with Pine Panels from HD vs. the equivalent amount of Birch Ply. But the tradeoff is that I don't need a Table Saw, can cross cut and Dovetail by hand, plane smooth instead of sand, no need to iron on edge banding… in short, just have more fun building it. (Although I probably wouldn't paint a DT'ed cabinet)

The question then is, what color? Battle ship grey, tan, brown or something else? 









Nahhh!


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm Tony which style of huffer do you speak of? According to the urban dictionary some may or may not apply.

I kinda like the paint. Maybe not so much the safety orange but its your shop Maur, do as you please I say. Im all about some earth tones.

JMart - digging the new cabs and rack. Freein up some space.

In stef news, ive got the cabinet doors 100% fitted, lazy susans dialed in, and the last touch ups going on. Fitting the lazy susan i ended up busting out my 92 to clean up the face frames so they spun freely. I took off the backbone portion and used it as a chisel plane along with my 140 and 1 1/2" chisel. Wife says to me "Its a good thing you got all them fancy tools." ... damn skippy baby.

Up next in La Cocina de Stef is making a valance for over the sink and fitting/wiring in some 3" recessed cans. Then its walnut city baby. Someone please get me a bib im gonna drool all over 80 bf of tasty delicious walnut.


----------



## donwilwol

earth tones says the guy who just painted his kitchen cabinets pure white.

Actually Stef, that hunter orange may have been a big selling point.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Damn Skippy Baby
-The phrase I'm going to try and use some time later this evening. Don't know how, or why, but I gotta try…


----------



## jmartel

I say go with the bright orange.

I could probably stand to build another storage cabinet, but at $115ish+tax in materials in it, I probably shouldn't buy the stuff again for a little while.

Especially since I need a table saw work station with casters and outfeed table etc more.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This style:









And nice work on demonstrating to the better half that your tool purchases are sage.


----------



## chrisstef

Dude got waaaay too personal with the golden goose it appears.

Right on Smitty - let it roll of your tongue in one drawn out word. Daaamnskippybaby.

Don - i hear ya, if that was a flammables cabinet im very OK with safety orange.


----------



## chrisstef

What a dump …


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^you should be ashamed of yourself.

Kev- I thought of you today as I watched bulldozers bury hundreds of cases of red wine. Yep, they usually just bury everything from a derailment….whether it's still good or not. The automobiles are especially painful to watch.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, hope you grabbed a few bottles, just to protect the environment of course!


----------



## chrisstef

Ashamed lol ….. nah that's just how I roll. In the midst of a big project nothing gets put away just stacked on top o other things. I tried cleaning up a little last night before the game but only managed to get one bench cleared.

They bury it really? Cars? I can see why you would trash ood and beverage but aint there some good parts still left on those cars?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is interesting Red. I hadn't a clue.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a bit odd, I assume it is railroad land they turn into a land fill vs some farmer's field. Plus hard to believe people (not gonna mention any names) aren't out there with shovels the next day trying find the stash.


----------



## theoldfart

I resemble that remark, hic!


----------



## jmartel

Back on topic here, those of you that have a french cleat system, how far apart did you space the cleats vertically? And how wide did you make said cleats? I think I'm going to add some above my bench.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol there's a topic around here? I just used a 1×6 or a 2×6 for all my french cleats. Ive got two cleats about 20" apart vertically for my plane till, I think. Might just be one cleat. As long as you tage them to a stud they should hold plenty of weight.


----------



## JayT

What a railroad mess. Once the guys are done repairing that line, can we send them to the work on the Interstate near me? I've never figured out how a railroad can tear up and replace part of line or a bridge in just a couple days, but it takes six months or longer to redo a highway bridge that has a much lower load requirement.

I ripped 4 inch wide strips of 3/4 ply for my cleats, and they are spaced about 9 inches vertically, top to top. Just wide enough to get the hanging cleat in easily. It allows a lot of flexibility for me to move tools so that what I need for the project is close at hand. I'll try to get a pic when I go home for lunch.


----------



## JayT

French cleats over bench. Remeasured and the wall strips are actually 3 inches wide


----------



## jmartel

Thanks for the photo, Jay.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmartel- good timing. I'm just about to post my french cleat project today. I used 1×3s and a 45 degree bevel.

Ya guys, the railroads have contracted outfits that take/scrap all the steel and aluminum. But, we're told due to liability reasons, none of the product can be sold. Insurance just pays the shippers. 
Makes sense they can't sell an automobile that has been in a derailment….I guess. But I have seen them bury brand new Dodge Vipers that didn't have a scratch on them. Nuf to make a grown man cry.


----------



## theoldfart

Did you mark the spot)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

If the railroad ever fires me….I've got some places….

Bam!


----------



## chrisstef

Damn you and your productivity Red. Im working on a serious lack of sleep lately. Kiddo has had a weeks worth of tough nights waking up no later than 4:30 AM every night for the last week. The old man is dog ass tired, I could only manage to clean up one bench in the shop last night. Hoping for a full nights sleep on of these days … and a clean shop.

Stef's whining again.


----------



## JayT

Here ya go Stef


----------



## jmartel

Looks good, Red. I won't be using Walnut though. I'm too much of a cheap bastard for that. I'm hoarding all the walnut I got for furniture.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I get a little grief for using hardwoods. Obviously I primarily use them because they look great. But I have a little lumber strategy as well. I buy a bunch of cheaper common grade stuff from small time mills. I use the good looking stuff for my furniture. The not so nice stuff, I use for shop stuff.

Notice the oak on my tills are more riftsawn with no figure. You get a lot of that when you but qtrsawn in bulk. And doesn't look great on A&C. But it works fine for my shop


----------



## chrisstef

Its your shop brah. You could use ebony with ivory tusk for hooks if ya please lol. Do yo thang red. Shops is lookin top notch man!

I started cleaning the shop, stashing stuff i havent used in a while and im starting to notice opportunities to add productive workspace. Wheels are turnin a lil bit.

Gets me thinkin …. How long had you guys been woodworking when you realized what you do and dont need? Im sure its an on going process but i kinda feel like i had a little epiphany.


----------



## jmartel

I picked up a pair of 1×6's from the big orange on the way home from work today. That should get me started at least. Right now my biggest problem in the shop is storage. It's only 16×19, and I have virtually no storage system at all. Lots of 30gal containers.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I built a big router table last year just before I got serious about hand tools. I used it a couple times. I should have gotten a little benchtop one;-/

Also, I feel your pain about baby sleep deprivation. We've all been there. Even worse when you work on call like I do. As of the past few months, our youngest is beginning to sleep past 7am…and it's awesome. 
We've actually kicked around adopting. But I guess I'm a selfish arse….because I don't want to go back to the sleep deprivation phase. I get enough of that from my job.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Gets me thinkin …. How long had you guys been woodworking when you realized what you do and dont need? Im sure its an on going process but i kinda feel like i had a little epiphany."

Been there for about a year, maybe a little longer but I'm not sure. Hitting a lot harder lately, as I've had the urge to sell of number of planes that are simply taking up space and I don't appreciate. I've peeled off a few things, but could do about twice as many more with concerted effort…


----------



## ShaneA

I have got a ton of stuff I don't use or need. Not sure if its the hoarder in me, or just not knowing better at the time. I have tools and gadgets NIB for yrs. On one hand I figure it isn't going bad, and I don't have to feed it. But, on the other hand if I was to do some asset relocation I could come up like 7 Up. Hindsight is 20/20 I guess.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats me too Shane. On top of one bench us a surround sound system, a belt/disk sander, a sandpaper rack, a worksharp, and a grinder. I use 2 of those tools. The WS and grinder, yet the bench is totally covered. I could use that sucker for assembly, sharpening, and project parts with a ton less clutter. Would clear stuff off my bench too.

I need a purge.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A lot of us have read Anarchist's tool chest. Schwarzy talks about minimalism, self-sufficiency and good stewardship. He throws in a little F "the man."

It's occurred to me more than once…..I live by those principles in every area of my life….except for when it comes to hand tools


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My shop's footprint isn't changing and it clutters up. Maybe twice a year is a purge or re-org of some size and scale. I want to do my wood floor install by spring, so I'm taking a serious look around at what I want to move vs. remove.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## BigRedKnothead

More shop convos with a 3year old.

Me: that's a big mess. Your gonna need to clean that up.
3yr old: No, youuu clean it up.
Me: is that right?
3yr old: Yep, I make da mess…you clean it up. Dats how it works da-da.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The spud has a good point.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, sounds like something you'd expect to hear in DC; we mess it up now, yer kids will clean it up latter!


----------



## TerryDowning

Current state of my shop.

Or at least why shop time has been greatly reduced of late.

I've been working on a wall that will serve as additional seating for our patio area.

I have a whole new respect for Masons.
Finished the veneer on the patio side last weekend

















Just this last half of the side that faces the back yard, the top and grout.









Then of course new plants as well.

Maybe then I can get started on my bench.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, very nice Terry. Those cinder blocks lengthen your arms after a day of swinging them around; no easy duty that. Bucket mixing the mortar in addition?!? Heh, you glutton.

It is looking good.


----------



## TerryDowning

I even hand mixed the concrete for the footer as the cost for getting 1/2 yd pumped around the house (since there is NO WAY a truck is getting back there) was OMG ridiculous (from the one place I found would go that small most outfits wanted a 4yd minimum)

So $45 on a truck load of 50/50 and 4 bags of cement and lots of time with the shovel. It took 2 Days to get it all mixed and poured.

Galoot points for going old school here?


----------



## Tugboater78

That's a lot of fun Terry, did a few walls like that when I was doing landscaping for a paycheck.


----------



## mochoa

Terry, that's kind of work will make you strong! Or break your back, one of the two. I built a smoker out of those blocks and it was quite the workout, only a fraction of what you did so I know you got to be sore.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got nothin but respect for the dying art of masonry work. Them heavy blocks and constant mixing is why being a masons tender is one of the toughest jobs in the trades. I like the work youre doin Terry.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, ever thought about vacationing in Western Mass? Could put you up and to kill time we could …......
Nice work, how about an after pic at completion.


----------



## TerryDowning

When it's done I'll post pics.

I hope to finish the veneer and get started on the grout this weekend. Finally getting weather below 100 so that should be nice for a change.

Thanks for all of the compliments. Hopefully I can get back in the shop on weekends instead of the 20-30 minutes before work I've been doing.

And yes, this kind of work does wear you out. It also make the beer taste better!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yepper Terry, It's beer-thirty. Awhile back I posted some pics of a flagstone patio I made in our backyard. The hardest I have ever worked….bar none.


----------



## chrisstef

I glued up 2 pieces of pine. Whats up.


----------



## ShaneA

That is one more glue up than I have done in about a month, so I am impressed.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats some same level $hit Shane lol.

Get the chiefs on national tv this week. This guys pumped.


----------



## Airframer

Nice Stef… don't suppose those are for a bench top are they?

My shop time has come to a screeching halt this week. I have been at home for maybe 10 hours total all week… and ya know.. I haven't really done [email protected] all at work either. Lots of hurry up and wait for 15+ hours.

I'm also on duty this weekend so not expecting much to happen then either THEEEN.. they moved the sections around so I am on duty the weekend after that as well. We are also prepping for a gov shut down that will halt my pay until the asshats in DC decide to finally do something for a living.

Had to vent.. I'm suffering some withdrawals here lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't see a glue up….

Sorry to hear the man is keeping you down AF, those ten minutes you will get in the shop are probably going to limit you to only completing two projects this week.


----------



## lysdexic

My wife subscribes to this magazine called Garden and Gun. I really like it but then again I am just an educated ***********************************.

They often have articles on small time wood workers. Here are a few…...

Capers Cauthen's Handcrafted Tables










Made in the South: Woven Wonders










Made in the South: Super Bowls










Spin Doctor










~The real reason that I posted this is for *Rojo*.
They have an article on a retired software engineer (I knowdifferent type of engineer) who makes reproduction pie safes. His wife does the tin work and finishing. The writer glows over the fact that he uses hand tools. Unforunatley I can't find it on their website.


----------



## ShaneA

Garden and Gun? For the first time I may be speechless. That's 'merica!


----------



## lysdexic

Damn right. I luv 'merica.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool Scott. That pie safe has been a nightmare of a commission. It's still in my shop…like a cantankerous cricket


----------



## chrisstef

Gardens n guns …. Sounds like some terrible axl rose spinoff band.

Here ya go Tony. Glorious glue up.


----------



## theoldfart

NOT walnut! Ya said walnut, I heard walnut and thats not walnut. Nice glue up BTW.


----------



## TerryDowning

It's all good stef.

Made some shavings this mornin' before heading to work. Great way to start the day and I highly recommend it.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Kevin .. the faster I get this glued up pine panel painted and 2 can lights installed the aster I get to walnut shopping. Im not letting the cabinets be another 90% stef special. Wont move on until its done done. The light is at the end of the tunnel though.


----------



## chrisstef

*An Ode to Bacon*

When I am down, my spirit shaken

I can always turn to the comfort of bacon.

So crispy, so hot, so perfect and nice

I'll extol your virtues much more than thrice

Pink and white, in the package you sit

Until fried up for a scrumptious hit

With eggs, a burger, on pizza or alone

Or even on top of an ice cream cone

You're a thing of style, of beauty, of class

Always there for me when I fail to get ass

You lift me from a blackened mood

You're heaven-sent, my favorite food

In the worst of times, the most infernal

The joy you bring me springs eternal

The sight, the smell, the grease, the crunch

Perfect at dinner, breakfast, or lunch

Your splendor health nazis do not deserve

Though it would throw them for a curve

You are my joy - my life, my pride

You are my anti-suicide

Each night I pray will come the days

When everyone will sing your praise


----------



## Tugboater78

love bacon!


----------



## Airframer

TGImuthafnF folks… mayyyyybe I can squeeze in some shop time now and get 5-6 things done this weekend.. you know.. take it easy out there


----------



## AnthonyReed

No shop, espresso then traffic.


----------



## theoldfart

That your manbag on the table, (snicker)


----------



## AnthonyReed

No, my manbag is attached to my lap as it should be.


----------



## chrisstef

Gawd i wish i could photoshop a fanny pack on you from my phone Tony.

Were they out of demitasse cups?


----------



## AnthonyReed

So relaxing. Smells nice too.


----------



## chrisstef

A double espresso wouldnt make me road rage in traffic like that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bahah…. I am lacking the temperament to drive in it too Stef. I ride when I know it will be bad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The approach to The Greek, blood pressure lowering.


----------



## lysdexic

I hope it is enjoyable for ya T.


----------



## Tim457

As soon as I saw that picture I knew the man bag comment was coming, but nice delivery, Kevin.

I don't eat bacon often, but when I do I go all in. No wasting it hiding in a burger, salad, or any other sissy stuff, just straight from the pan to the plate. Can't be too crunchy either or it's ruined. Glass pie plate as a bacon press so I can watch it cook just right.


----------



## woodenwarrior

Well, hell, I don't feel nearly like the slob I used to. It's really good to see that I'm not the only one that doesn't keep a "Shop Notes Perfect" shop…


----------



## Tugboater78

tim its best to skip the plate…skillet->mouth is best…


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, crispy is the only way, Wooden W we leave the clean to BigRedK.
PS rust hunting today


----------



## chrisstef

My kinda shop WW. No pin up girls here … Well besides Tony.

Sometimes i wonder if i have any brains left between my ears. I started cutting a piece of poplar last night for a valance over the sink. It got a littl loud while the kid was sleepin so i shut it down. While laying in bed this morning it struck me …. I cut right through the portion that was to stay. 10 hours it took me to figure that out. Boy wonder over here.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, at least the light came on. I would have gone on my merry way and not noticed till I put the thing up!


----------



## chrisstef

Stanley No.36 12" cast iron machinists level. Appears to be japanned.


----------



## racerglen

MMMmmm nice Stef !


----------



## waho6o9

Have a cold one


----------



## jmartel

If I don't clean up after every day in the shop, I won't be able to move in there. And there would be a 2" thick spreading of sawdust every day to wander through.


----------



## theoldfart

Um Waho, no thanks. Like each part, just not at once ;{


----------



## AnthonyReed

Missed the fanny pack statement while on my phone Stef. I fear something like that after I typed it. "Were they out of demitasse cups?" - They have seen me drink espresso enough that they know it is unwarranted.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Redondo Beach this afternoon…. Good planet, happy head.


----------



## 489tad




----------



## chrisstef

Chocolate covered bacon at the country fair does have side effects.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Redondo looks nice Tony. Long walk across some hot sand before ya hit the drink though huh?


----------



## jmartel

Picked up an oscillating spindle sander today and a bicycle cart for the shop. And a small piece of 8/4 walnut for the upcoming coffee table build.


----------



## lysdexic

Aids carrying, rectum lovin', pickle smokin', fajjot. Squat to pee moter fuxer.

Well. That'll do donkey. That'll do.


----------



## lysdexic

You see that empty space? That is where the IPA's go.










What the hell I am I to do.

I k ow cut up a lime.


----------



## chrisstef

Atta boy Scotty !! You do know that men dont put fruit in their beer right? but definately dont drink the lime-a-ritas for gods sake. Id rather drink urine from a donkey.

Just left my neighbors party. I can now hear the band playing wagon wheel from the recliner.

Stefs pissed.

Im goin on the deck.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef mon, have a dble IP, maybe a Lagunitas Maximus. chill dude, YOU TOO SCOTY.
good night all


----------



## chrisstef

Caught the last verse. I shouldnt have left. Damn my guilty a$$. Wifes sleepin. Babys sleepin. Stupid guilty ba$tard.

Anyway.

Funny not knowing anyone at a party story.

Im standin there, alone, gettin my i dont know anyone pose on. Im standing under a tent, a big tent, that houses a 2 man band, drinkin a beer, when dude guy and his date/wife/old lady walks over and unscrews 2 of the 3 light bulbs.

I turn to the only two back kids at the party. "Watch out some white folks are about to dance."

(Insert white wedding dancing)

Hilarity ensued.


----------



## ShaneA

You guys and your fancy beer. I take it no one drinks the simple Miller Lite type beer.

Taste great…less filling.


----------



## chrisstef

Miiler lite/ bud light/other stuff light are situational beers for me. Lets say its 10:00 am and its acceptable for me to drink, a social situation if you will. Bring em on and ill hang for a while.

Its 8:00, i got 2 hours to catch a lil buzz with some of the fallas, gimme a few ipa's, a guiness or 3, or sumpin with a lil nut to it.


----------



## lysdexic

I'll put a damn lime in my beer if that's all I gots. Nuf said.

I hate parties. I never have anything to say that the fuxxin' yuppies round here that they'd give a ******************** a about.

I spread dirt all day. Rented a rear tine tiller but the clay is too wet. Now I am 4 sheets to the wind in the back yard studying the grade.

In case you guys didn't know, I was the coolest guy in the eighth grade.


----------



## ShaneA

^ classic.


----------



## Tugboater78

Had a bit of apple pie shine this fine night, you can keep yer fancy beers


----------



## lysdexic

Shane,

Only because I care.

Consider this.

The most recent marketing campaigns by the BIG breweries have focused on packaging. Labels that turn blue when cool and refreshing. A vented, pop top so that the pour does not chug-a-lug.

Perhaps the focus a packaging is because their beer SUCKS. They know it. When all they have going for their product is image then they know they are in trouble.

Craft beers spend almost nil on marketing because the actual product is superior.

So, put down down your vortex bottle neck and grab a vintage bottle opener and enjoy a RANGER


----------



## Airframer

Random Saturday night bench shot..


----------



## ShaneA

Packaging is not limited to beers. Many products are doing that. Not sure which is worse. Them trying it, or the general population falling for it. I mean, a vortex bottle or a punch top can? Agreed… Lame sauce. I just don't care for the thicker "motor oil" type beer. Pretty much Miller Lite or Corona for me….which I hear comes in a can now…all about the packaging.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ There is A Lot going on in that pic. Very nice…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Empty bench, measuring for floor, having a local beer… Life is good…


----------



## lysdexic

Come on Shane - does that Ranger (above) look like motor oil?

Now, whatever Eric is drankin' looks like motor oil.

Eric, sir, I agree with Smitty. There is a lot going on in that pic. Are you a fixin' to dovetail that poplar board? Love the Stanley #203 BTW.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty - length x width :^)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He's fixin' to pour motor oil on that poplar, of course.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

D'oh…


----------



## Airframer

Just a cup o' Joe for me tonight. Yep gettin' ready to cut more dovetails on the cabinet.


----------



## chrisstef

Hope the plug and seed goes better for ya today Scotty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

True story: I am often perplexed by the fondness I feel for strangers on a woodworking website.


----------



## CL810

It defies all common sense, doesn't it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ya, I prefer not to talk about it…..lol


----------



## CL810

Ya, let's not. moment of weakness there! lol


----------



## theoldfart

Oh you guys, (blushing profusely), sniff


----------



## 489tad

After a forty mile simi-crushing ride I reach for Advil and a Shift chaser. Notice the gears on the label. That means its good for you after cycling. Someone needs do come up with bacon flavored power bars.

Chris, if your wife and son are sleeping, why did you leave the party? Your gonna get in trouble no matter what you do so…......


----------



## CL810

Something just occurred to me. Tony, I hope you weren't sitting on Redondo Beach drinking a margarita when you typed that.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, only 40? It's the fall, century time!
Rust hunt yesterday, modest haul.









Lakeside 1" and a cool pair of dividers with a cap! Just sharpened the chisel


----------



## AnthonyReed

Clayton - No beach or tequila involved. Twas nothing more than the ponderings of a head cleared from a 4 mile sunrise run.

Maniacal angsty ravings of acutely agile minds feed my soul in a way that I am at a loss to describe….

Nice score Kevin, congratulations.


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff Dan. As long as it aint crankcase oil youre good. It was that guilt that got to me. What ifs, ya know. Im soft.

4 mile sunrise run. Last time i did that i was running from the football team after a night of drinkin and a few wise remarks in college.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So I see that you have some understanding of how far I have spiraled then…..


----------



## chrisstef

All that darn espresso will do that huh T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I fear that it's something more insidious than a beverage.


----------



## chrisstef

If you meant incindiary im pretty sure theres a cream for that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not that I know, but I am pretty certain that a 7 day cycle of doxycycline will clear up what you are referring to.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So far so good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun venue so far.


----------



## Tugboater78

just walked out of shop after sporatically wiring me up some electric in it. Running off a heavy extension cord at the moment, will still be running off it, but it will be plugged into a breaker box until i can run something from the house of a permanent nature. Put another coat of BLO and some wax on my swap plane, be shipping it out in the morning.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I delivered that pie safe today. They liked it. I doubt I'll post it as a project…because I'm not sure I like it. Redid the copper several times. It's hard to get all the colors in a pic.









I think we just have different taste. I dunno. On to the next thing.

My outlaws ordered a blanket chest. I need to get going. I've got enough orders to keep me busy for a year or so.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's how it was.


----------



## ShaneA

I like the design/shape of it. Looks well made. I am unsure on the copper, don't dislike it. Just probably not my 1st choice. If they like it, that's all that really matters.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya. Most people who hit me up for furniture like my taste and trust my judgement. This was the first time I just couldn't find something we both liked. They like artsy/modern stuff more than I do. Oh well. It does look decent in their house. 
This shot shows the copper better.


----------



## lysdexic

I like the new copper and knobs. That said, it wasn't bad to start with. I don't know that I'd go through the trouble to refinish it. It does look updated and more current. You did a great job.

EDIT: the more I look at the before and after the more a like that after.


----------



## theoldfart

Rorschach test?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya kev….lol. I see a naked lady. Whata you see?


----------



## lysdexic

I looked at its reflection in the mirror and saw Satan. Or a sleestak. I couldn't tell.


----------



## jmartel

Got the 2 ends done for a coffee table today. Started with rough lumber late this morning and ended up with that tonight. I'm pretty damn happy with the progress.

I should be putting the finishing touches on my bench, but…


----------



## waho6o9

Looks like the ends of the coffee table will finish up nice jmartel, good job.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty in a time machine, eh!


----------



## donwilwol

off to a good start on the coffee table J.

Nice job on the pie safe Red, but I'm with you on the copper. It needs "something".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Table end is looking very fine indeed.

EDIT: Red, nice work on the pie safe and the client is happy, so it's a win-win!


----------



## chrisstef

"Its a sailboat"










"Yea, well there, IS no Easter Bunny!"


----------



## chrisstef

JMart - great progress. That's gonna be an awfully nice coffee table.

Red - The copper … its growing on me the more I look at it. The knobs are a nice touch and the refinish looks great.

One step closer to walnut. Fit the can lights and created the valance for over the sink. Primed and ready for paint. Little trim work and wire those puppies in this coming weekend and its time … tie, tie, time for some action.


----------



## racerglen

Stef, mind the can lights, in the shop Saturday and heard a crash, tinkle from the kitchen above.
A pot liight bulb, with wife almost right under it, simply went out then separated from the threaded area and smashed on the floor at her feet.
Never seen anything like it, but was able to get the base of the spot out easily, and replace it.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow, that's kinda strange Glen. These have little retainer clips to hold the lens/bulb assembly in place but ill certainly be mindful of the install. Falling fixtures aint real cool in my book.


----------



## racerglen

Not the fixture, the bulb ! Just let go right where the glass meets the threads to screw into the socket and blam..
Dang things do burn out too regularly, but this was a first !, just the glass hit the floor, threaded part was still in the fixture.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. It's a modified version of the Woodsmith Craftsman Coffee Table. Mine will have no glass top, will have drawers (hence the thicker apron), and will not have tapered legs. Hoping to get the construction of it finished this week.


----------



## ksubenny

Wow….I found this thread about a week ago or so and have finally made it to the end…..ok so I skimmed the first 1/2 and just looked at pictures but impressive work on all the shops that have been posted. I'm kinda OCD on keeping the shop picked up but it doesn't always happen, when I get off work tonight I'll try and post a picture of the shop in it's currently glory.

Red-Beautiful shop…..I'm an hour basically straight south of you outside of Shen-tuckey, a Roubo style bench is on my wish list to build and when I get my skills(and the time) to a point where I'm ready to tackle it would love to see yours in person prior to tackling mine


----------



## chrisstef

Hope there aren't any lasting repercussions from reading this hell hole of a thread benny. Lookin forward to the current glory shot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmartel- diggin the walnut. I love working with walnut. Works easier than oak. Anyway, looks great. I've been kicking around starting a "furniture makers forum." Since that's mostly what I'm into. But I dunno if we need another forum in the rotation

ksubenny- roubo tours will run you a 6pack…lol. Ya, come check my shop if you want. I don't know too many woodworker in the area. I made a little blog about that bench if you haven't checked that out yet. I didn't make the dovetails the conventional way….but they turned out great.


----------



## palaswood

Just came across this thread and am happy to share my mess










Got a nice piece of black mulberry on the lathe for a mallet handle


----------



## ksubenny

Stef-No lasting injuries yet from this thread…other than killing a number of beers
Red-I have reviewed your blog post on the bench build and your other projects, I'd call a 6 pack a very cheap entry fee!

Ok, well below are the pics of the shop in it's current state, 2 car garage that only gets cars parked in when they need some work, second one shows the view from the concrete apron, getting dark early now though and I'm going to have to get my last row of lights. Haven't done much furniture building in the last several years, mostly it's supported my home remodel efforts, new siding, soffit, windows, doors, roof etc, but all that exterior stuff is now done so hopefully I can spend more time finishing up the interior of the house remodel and more time making stuff in the garage.



















Picture shows part of the view from the garage….I enjoy not having neighbors


----------



## ShaneA

^some quality in those pics. Looks like a great place.


----------



## jmartel

I love Walnut. My plan is to have at least all the furniture on the main floor be Walnut. I'll be doing a Morris chair out of it this winter as well. Have a stack of walnut on the shelf waiting to go for that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

ksubenny-good stuff. I dig your shop. But I just drooled on your bandsaw

Jmartel- Atta boy. I think a walnut morris chair would be pimp. My whole living area is qswo. Dining cherry. And the soon to come bedroom set…..walnut! Maybe we will need that furniture makers forum.


----------



## ksubenny

Shane-Thanks, I think I enjoy working on it more than working on things in it….but eventually I'll stop getting distracted by toolholders and mobile bases and such and make some stuff for the house in it

Red-Thanks, that bandsaw was a stupid stupid cheap steal out of a factory in Wichita…had to put a couple hundred in it for a new motor and VFD control but it sure is sweet….20" throat and variable speed are wonderful, need to get a fence for it so I can resaw easier


----------



## Airframer

Hitting the hard stuff tonight.. meh..


----------



## chrisstef

Straight no chaser brah ^


----------



## jmartel

Picked up some digital calipers and a pull saw from Harbor Freight yesterday. The saw got great reviews, so I figured I'd give it a shot.

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-inch-japanese-style-double-edge-saw-67058.html

If it sucks, I'm only out $10. I needed to go there yesterday for the calipers anyway so I can build a new crosscut sled.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't sleep on the freight they've got some decent deals for tools that you only use once in a while.

A young gal was so close behind me that I couldn't see her headlights on the way into the office this morning. Gabbing on the phone, drinking a coffee, driving a brand new little Toyota like she stole the damn thing. Spraying the windshield wipers didn't work, brake check didn't work, so she got the business of a no brake downshift. I had had enough after a few miles of her antics. Saw the phone go flying. That'll learn ya sweetheart


----------



## waho6o9

Love me some Japanese pull saws. I find them quite efficient.


----------



## racerglen

Good one 'Steph, had one do that sort of stuff to me while I was driving my freshly painted '69..30 mph speed zone, I'm doing that, big Blazer w/bush guard, kept roaring up on me, then backing off, finaly caught what was up ding dong was putting her lipstick on using the windshield mirror she had twisted 45 degrees, next available turnoff I was gone, she ignored brake lights n' everything.


----------



## Mosquito

I see that happen all the time on the way to work… people doing makeup, texting, talking on the phone, shaving, eating breakfast… They really need to make cars more difficult to drive so people would be forced to actually drive… It also pisses me off when someone can't hold a speed. 45, 65, 45, 55. Got behind someone who was obviously scared of oncoming traffic. In a 55mph zone they'd be going 60, then when there was oncoming traffic, next thing you know we're doing 45…

That said, if you're going the speed limit or less in the left lane during rush hour with out moving over (traffic permitting), I will ride your bumper until you move over. Just sayin'/


----------



## theoldfart

+1 to all the above, Stef had to do the same damn thing this AM! Limit was 45 I was doing 55+, still not fast enough so …...... Freaked out the one on the right and the one behind, they were both playin' tag! THe road dropped to one lane, fun watching them duke it out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now that we Illinoisans are subject to hefty fines for even holding a cell phone while driving, I'll go back to reading the newspaper on my way in to work…


----------



## Mosquito

Oh, it's illegal to text while driving in MN, but that doesn't stop people… I wouldn't mind them passing a law that required a hands free device in order to talk on the phone too. I've always had my bluetooth headset anyway

I use my phone in a windshield mount in the lower left corner of my car, so texting would be awkward even if I wanted to


----------



## ShaneA

It is not tailgating, its drafting. Just trying to save on the high price of gas.


----------



## Mosquito

Ha! Reminds me of this past Friday (just remembered).

On my way into work, the highway is 2-lanes wide for south bound, and expands to be 3-lanes, and has various 4th "exit only" lanes as well. I usually drive down the left lane to avoid the on ramps and associated traffic, until 2 exits before mine (1.5 miles). So I'm in the left lane, start changing lanes, and notice as I'm halfway into the next lane, the car behind the one following me had a significant closing speed (I was doing 65 in a 60 at the time, for what it's worth), not that it mattered to me, just an observation.

The guy shoots through the middle lane into the right lane, where there's someone getting out of an exit only lane that also served as an on ramp. So what does the guy do? Moves promptly over to the exit lane, proceeds to rapidly accelerate, passes the person, and swerves back into the right lane, AFTER the exit lane already started to curve off (so cutting across that triangle between the white lines).

The car he pulled in behind must have taken note, and/or been equally annoyed as myself, as I was now next to and partially ahead of the original person. I slowed down so he'd be stuck with out the option to move back to the middle lane, and the person who he pulled in behind totally breakchecked the hell out of him lol it was great


----------



## chrisstef

I believe that move is called the "Hooptie Hook" when you use the triangle to pass Mos.

With all the driving I do (25,000 miles a year-ish) I see some really amazing things on the road. Seen a guy eating cereal and reading a book one day. My road rage has calmed waaay down over the years, I really don't have time to be pissed off from driving any more, don't need any more stress. I just try to see the idiots before they get to me and avoid them. Cant get me no tickets either or the company will drop the insurance and its adios company car. Not worth it.


----------



## Tugboater78

i have short patience for people who dont need to be behind a wheel… but on the other hand i have been told i drive like a madman. I drive safely, but i don't roll with the herd…

edit: I brake checked and did the shift thing on a sheriff deputy the other night, he was apparently trying to get me to break 55 limit. he almost rammed me, i laughed as he backed off and then passed me, then i proceeded to follow him at 65 till he turned off at the next main road. (probably why some say i drive like a madman)
also getting pulled over 2 years ago on a newly expanded highway near here, no traffic, i opened up the car in my profile pic, deputy saw me, but had no radar, and was too slow to pace. got off with a verbal warning from a redfaced older guy. i was roughly at 5 oclock on the speedo, which is in the 160 range.

knocko n me if you like :0


----------



## Tim457

Yeah tailgating me when I can't go any faster really pisses me off too. I've found brake checking doesn't do any good, it just pisses them off, so I slow down. First just a little and speed up to see if they get the point. If they don't, I drop my speed by 10-20mph depending on what I think it will take for them to get the point. It works pretty well. You don't have to go far at 20mph under the speed limit before they stop tailgating you. I do look to make sure they're not coked out or something first.

But I'm with you too Mos. Driving slow in the left lane when you can get over is a dick move as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"That said, if you're going the speed limit or less in the left lane during rush hour with out moving over (traffic permitting), I will ride your bumper until you move over. Just sayin'"- Right??? Tell him Mos! The girl would not have been able to tailgate if Stef was not driving like such a b!tch.

"The sign clearly states the speed limit is 55. I am going 55, what is her problem?...."


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony. I stay steady at 70mph. Rarely any more than that. Ive gathered that around 72 mph the law starts ticketing. Princess behind me must have mistaken Route 9 for Talledega, she must have been doin 85 after she weaved around me.


----------



## john2005

Me, I love the crazy drivers. The whole cereal eatin, textin, make-up doin, dishwashin, swervin brake-checkin lot of ya. Why? Cause I work at a body shop. Bans on cell phones are bad for business!


----------



## john2005

Meanwhile back at the farm, just finished up a stool project…. Anyway you will notice my benches. There are 2. Made from 2×6s. Actually quite sturdy. There have been times where it is convenient to stand on them and saw, or what ever. They do tend to slide around with the handplanes though. Not so good there. I also have a bad habit of just sweeping my mess under them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm such a wus. I'm enjoying my lime-a-rita(add shot of tequila), listening to kenny rogers greatest hits, making shavings…..and loving every minute.


----------



## ShaneA

Kenny Rogers huh? You and Dr Funk would have got along. You got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

John- nice shop. looks like we were posting at the same time. You jammin Kenny to. Lol

Shane- ya, my wife says I have an old soul


----------



## theoldfart

Tired, having a Harpoon IPA. I'll post pics tomorrow, but picked up about six saws including a D8 thumbhole and a smallish panel saw with a full nib and weird screws. Also got a #3, first one. Used my combination with an ovolo cutter and made some molding for the six board chest. Did I mention having a beer?
Goodnight all!


----------



## Airframer

Been a busy day here.. Stefs inciting road rage, woman drivers and Kenny Rogers drunk on limaritas..

Me and the fam all have the plague at the moment. The worst part is I'll be home from work by noon every day this week but I just can't bring myself to do anything in the shop >|[


----------



## john2005

Thanks Red. No don't have Kenny here. Just the radio and dust collector here. 
I didn't even know if this went through to be honest. Wife said "lets go have pizza and beer". Who was I to argue? 
TOF, nice score


----------



## jmartel




----------



## BigRedKnothead

^What's not to like about that pic. That gets me fired up. I like that you worked in some sapwood. I think it looks cool on both walnut and cherry.

John- pizza and beer. She's a keeper

And Kev- you guys love some IPAs ehh? I feel like a lame-o with my limearitas and bud light


----------



## jmartel

There isn't a whole lot of sapwood. The lighting just makes it all look much lighter.


----------



## Tugboater78

i spy a oss spindle sander box


----------



## jmartel

Yep. Bought it earlier this week. Already proven itself useful.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, there's just some sapwood on the lower stretchers. I put some on the apron of our dining table. I like it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Shop at rest for 3 weeks.

Sucked up 2 5 gal buckets of sawdust and shavings with my Dust Deputy, and dumped the drum in the pictures in the firepit and lit it all up. It was 3/4 full of shavings.

Did some reorganization, moved and or hung up some of my tools where i can get to them easier.

Workbench material and more stickered up waiting on me to get home.

still not sure what to do with the RAS i aint using it…yet.. and it takes up a lot of room, may go store it in my basement made for dwarves till i can find a place for it.



























hand tool workbench top pieces hiding under my outfeed/workbench, waiting for me to get off my ass and glue them up


----------



## donwilwol

Got annoyed having 2 lathes and neither one working. Took the motor back off the Walker and put it back on the craftsman. I had to turn a knob for my latest #414 and was impatient. (see the before and after restoration thread for the #414). Walker turner will have to wait.


----------



## chrisstef

Lime-a-Rita's … ever try the clamato's? I haven't. But if your drinkin Lime-a-ritas they aint far behind 

Ya got a nice little home there John, you working on some midget furniture that I spy on the saw horses?

I too like a little bit of sapwood in walnut. I did a coffee table with walnut legs and was able to slip it in undercover like. Give off a nice little contrast.

Half hour of shop time for this guy was spent painting last night. Hoping to have the kitchen cab's done done this weekend and im starting to contemplate all the intricacies of making my own countertops. Weight is going to play a big part, how I attached them should also be pretty interesting. Got some figgurin ta do.


----------



## theoldfart

Rust hunt results:


















And my first #3









Stiill more stuff in the garage, haven't finished going through it









$25 for the whole shootin match !!


----------



## chrisstef

Aww dang Kevin, that's gloat worthy bud. Love me some thumbhole. Youll like that little #3 too, its a dainty lil thing but comes in handy.

Youre gonna need one hell of a big file to sharpen up the teeth on that saw in the last pic. Im thinkin a 16" 3 square fie oughta do it lol.


----------



## theoldfart

The thumbhole is a D8 5pt I think, also got another 4 and a boatload of C clamps. A question though, there is no chip breaker on the 3, I assume they came with one, correct?
One of the small saws has a nib and the weirdest screws on the handle. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, it should have a chipbreaker. Shoot, just the no.3 would be worth $25.


----------



## theoldfart

So the obvious question, anybody have a #3 chip breaker for sale or trade or donation or whatever?


----------



## CL810

Looking good there jmartel! Real good.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry Kev. I've got a few 2", but no 1-3/4".

I've got the day off. Not even on-call. Oh, the possibilities.


----------



## ShaneA

You should be able to do a figure eight type desk top fastner Stef. It would be the tightening/perfecting of seems that I would see as a head scratcher. If you have any miters, those could prove to be a bear, if anything is out of square. On laminate counters I have demolished in the past they have a little bolt system underneath to draw seems together, and keep them tight. I did see Woodcraft was having a sale on maple butcher block, it ain't walnut, but it could be a last resort.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh wow, been trying to transfer off this crew I work with for over 6 yrs, no love from the ones in power. But was told this morning that I have a new home to go to after this 3 week run. Problem is, the new crew gets on the boat the day after I get off, so I will be putting in 6 straight weeks at work, I'm gonna miss my shop, and my girlfriend..

But I'm happy as the Pooh with a jar of honey!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Justin.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, it sounds backass too but you spend more time with the ones you work with than the ones you love(human and shop!!) so good workmates are crucial. Then you don't come home, reach for an adult beverage and vent on the family. Been there done that, quit corporate and work for myself now. Just saying!


----------



## RGtools

When working with reclamation lumber there is always one board that beats the crap out of you. This one is twisting hard has reversing grain and two horrible knots. If I had the material to make it firewood I would, but I budgeted VERY close on that project.

After screwing around for a half an hour on one face and making the thing only marginally flatter, I walked back inside and had a beer. Some days are just like that.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - im leaning toward the figure 8's. My issue is going to be crawling and wriggling my fat a$$ inside the lazy susans to make the connections. Ive eliminated any miters forr the reason you said above. One wonky corner n im cooked. Im looking into those pull together bolts for where ill have seams. Only 2 spots so not all that bad.

Only 1/3 of the way into this project n wifey all ready wants it done. Should be a fun push to the finish lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

At least you were not out of beer Ryan, not a terrible day.

Good luck in the wife taming arena Stef. Sounds like you may be in for a long haul.


----------



## chrisstef

Long haul is the dead truth of it. Im hoping that I can take a day of and get 90% of all the glueing of countertops done in a day without taking away time from being dad. She wants it quick and cheap and theyre just aint no way to do it under those requirements unless I farm out formica tops.

Im going to have the lumber yard mill all the lumber for me down to 5/4" x 6" which will save me quite a bit of time. Then ill glue them up in 12" sections so I can plane them if I need to. Ill have 5 12" glue ups. Then ill glue the big section up at 36" wide, the other section up at 25" wide, then ive got a 49" wide glue up. 8 glue ups in total.

Rip the old tops off and dry fit the new one. Lay the old tops back down. Forstner bit some holes for where ive got to insert the draw bolts at the seams. Then finish them. The way I see it I can probably get it done in around 3 weeks but there is no way im cutting corners on a wood countertop, its only asking for failure.

I need more clamps all ready.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Only 1/3 of the way into this project n wifey all ready wants it done."

Oh, couldn't we all write a book on that one. Have you had "The Question" yet?

"There's not much left to do, right?"

That one kills me. She wants me to say no, that there isn't, but it ignores any of the details or timelines associated with those few items. I end up explaining way too much. Every time.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just curious Stef. How much does Walnut run b/ft. around there? Also, I find the clips easier in tight spaces (hehe). I use a biscuit joiner for the groove. Really the only thing I use a biscuit joiner for.









I'm off to see my fav lumber guy. I'll remember to get some pics this time. You guys will get a kick out of this.


----------



## chrisstef

LOl you been down this road haven't ya Smitty. I haven't got that question yet but we did get into a little tiff the other night that I lay blame on Google for. Telling her how I planned on finishing them she tells me that everything she had read online says to finish the tops in place "you just rub on a coat a night for like a week". That would be fine if it was an island and I was using mineral oil.

Gonna need to finish the bottoms of the counters. We've got a dishwasher to contend with putting off gobs of steam. Unless you want them to warp, split, and crack in 3 months lemme do my thang mama.

Im even giving it my absolute best to finish the first phase 100%, new trim, new lights, new valance …the whole enchilada. Ill have it done this weekend. As far as im concerned were making great time. Its been one month and all the boxes are painted, new doors and fronts installed and tweaked to fit. You farm this stuff out and itll take them 2 weeks working on it full time.

I don't see 3 months being bad at all for a DIY kitchen remodel. In fact, I think that's haulin some ass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed, lightning pace Stef.

Well, unless you are Don, AF or BRK but I am talking about humans here.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - im pondering those fasteners as well. Ive gotta see what kind of room ive got to work with inside the cabinets … and id have to borrow a biscuit joiner but I can make that happen.

Walnut up here is running lilke $9/bf for 6/4 S2S heartwood. I haven't got the quote yet for everything I need but ive estimated about $1100 including milling. Beats granite/quartz by around $3k out the door.


----------



## Mosquito

I use a biscuit joiner for the groove. Really the only thing I use a biscuit joiner for.

That would be true in my case as well…


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, 'nother idear fer da kichen, mon:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90224


----------



## chrisstef

I seen that one OF … its pretty interesting and im sure it took quite a bit of time to get all them circles inlaid but I fear that it wouldn't pass my designers specs.

Got the night off from the kitchen mods while the paint gets to curing. Gonna try and catch up on a seasons worth of Sons of Anarchy. Im still midway through last season so don't go spoilin it on me! Crappy part . I recorded it in un-HD. Suckysville.


----------



## Mosquito

My shop hasn't seen much woodworking in the past few weeks… been busy working on a computer case mod that I'm trying to get done by end of next week… we'll see lol


----------



## Airframer

Been staring at these sights in my shop for the better part of a week. The irony is that this week my schedule allows all the time in the world to do something about it but just haven't had the energy.



















I am feeling a bit better today so might be able to start working on it again soon I hope  I hate not being able to do anything but sit around!


----------



## jmartel

Man, looks like Parkerville raised their prices since last year. It was $6/bdft for 4/4 Walnut last year, now it's over $7. That's more than I pay here in Seattle, and we don't even have any Walnut trees anywhere around. And I paid $4.75 for a load of 4/4 walnut off of Craigslist. I paid $8 for 8/4 walnut last weekend, actually.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, when my asthma kicks up I'm good for nothing. The best I can do is sit in the recliner, listen to music and read. Frustrating as hell! If I rush back I wind up getting worse and maybe pneumonia.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Doh….I just paid $2 bd/ft for some 4/4 walnut. But I live in the land of walnuts. Stepped on several taking pics. I think I'll just make a blog tonight instead of hijacking a thread. Here's a teaser in case you guys were worried I might run out of white oak and walnut anytime soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea JM aint nothin cheap up here but imo they still stock the best stuff in the area. Being a repeat customer ill see if they can sling me a little bit of a break. I know they just got in almost 2 tractor trailers worth of timber. Tgey even opened up the back room for more stock which ive never seen before.


----------



## Tugboater78

Geez lookie at those stacks..


----------



## chrisstef

I could make do with the scrap in that barn.


----------



## chrisstef

Ok gang .. Electrical question.










This board is going to cover the bottom of the soffit above the sink.

Shown with 2 3" can lights as it would look from above in the attic.

The power is in the attic all ready.

They operate off the same switch.

Im obviously short with the supplied wires.

How do i wire them all together?


----------



## jmartel

Wirenuts.










Splice in some wire of the same gauge and same color (so the next person, or you in the future, can figure out which wire is which.

All you gotta do is twist the wires together, twist the bare ends together, and twist the nut on.

I believe wiring for lighting circuit is 14Ga, but I could be wrong.

There was a guy in the N. Stonington area that operated his own mill that said he would have some Walnut last time I asked last year. But, I ended up moving. I got some 2" thick cherry slabs from him (all 12"+ wide, and 10'+ long) for $2/bdft.


----------



## chrisstef

Just head right on down the line? Power to light A, light A to light B.


----------



## donwilwol

That's it. White to white, black to black light to light.


----------



## jmartel

Yep. Make sure you connect one of them to the actual circuit so you can turn them on though, of course. So, say if the circuit wire is coming in on the left side of the photo, the right side would have a nut that joins the right white wire and the jumper wire, and a cable that joins the right black wire and black jumper wire. Then the left side nut would have 3 wires in it. The circuit white, the jumper white, and the left light white. Same with the black.


----------



## ShaneA

Shouldn't the above mentioned wiring be placed in some sort of junction box? Then shouldn't the junction box be visable/accessible?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats what i was thinkin Shane. All to a junction box where id wire 3 blacks and 3 whites together the other way id have 3 blanks and 3 whites inside the box of the light.

I guess that was my actual question. Do it the way jmart wrote or in a junction box.


----------



## ksubenny

Red-Awesome looking stash…just curious if you'd share where you get your lumber from? I've got a nice sized pallet of walnut that was left in my barn from the prior owners, but would love some thicker stuff and some white oak. Hoping it's south of you so it's even easier for me, but for those prices I'd have no problem driving farther and seeing some different countryside


----------



## BigRedKnothead

benny- ya, we can talk if you wan't to some of "secret places" 

Stef- Just remember all junctions (wirenuts) have to be made in a box. The box on your can light counts. When doing those, you just loop to loop each one…making the connections inside. Last one will only have one wire coming in.


----------



## chrisstef

Def no exposed connections Red. If its worth doin, its worth doin right.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff. I've wired a crapload of can lights in my day. (I was the 6'6" apprentice.) Some of the nice ones have little wire connectors factory installed.


----------



## john2005

Yeah Stef, that be for the kid to reach the things he shouldn't.

It would be nice to buy any lumber here for 2/bf. Even pine is more than that unless you knock down some beetle kill and mill it yourself. The locals with the portable mills want 3-4 rough. Its silly really. Probably more trees here than half the country and I can't find wood at a decent price. Then the neighbor goes and has his dead birch chipped. Yeah, you know the one. The one that I BOTHERED HIM EVERY DAY FOR 3 MONTHS AND EVEN WENT AS FAR AS TO PAY TO HAVE IT PROFESSIONALLY REMOVED so long as the wood stayed here. No dice. 
Sorry, sore subject that cheap walnut and all.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry to rub salt in the wound John. If it helps, it took me years to find some of my sources.

Come to think of it, I get all my ply from Intermountain wood products. They have locations in Montana. I would hope they prices are similar to the omaha branch. I get oak for $3 b/ft there. I should say, they are the retail guys I go to when I can get it from small sawmills.

Need to hit 'em up for some knotty alder for my next commission.


----------



## john2005

Yeah there is an Intermountain here and they have some of the best prices. I think 4/4 oak is closer to 4.50 but I have gotten a lot of prices since then so not sure of that. They do have a "Wormy Maple" for 2.89/bf that has been the best so far for price. It is however 4/4 so that would be a lot of glue, but hey if that means I can afford it… The small time mills have nothing but Fir and Pine. The hardwoods they do are brought in by the buyers.

The knotty alder is one I did score on. A friend was burning it as firewood. He had over 200 bf, rejects from a moulding outfit. $75 delivered. Made a nice walkin closet out of that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

John, I've found the prices change depending on the salesperson, how much your buying, and making them beat other prices.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, doesn't each light have a junction box? It looks it in the pictures. I'm not an electrician but I have pretended a time or two. According to most code (check yours) junction boxes can't be buried. If you've got the end of the wire from the switch, put it in the first light, then add a wire from that light to the next.


----------



## chrisstef

They do Don but reading them this morning the box specifies that there should not be more than 4 wires in it. I could make the J box visible in the attic attached to one of the ceiling joists above the insulation. If I can fit 6 wires in one of the boxes I think it will be cool, if not, ill get a j box and jam em all inside that.

Thanks for all the wiring help gang.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- the ground wires don't count in elec. code. By coming in with one hot and neutral, then going out out with another pair, your still good. It gets a little tight but it's possible. And the boxes are "accessible" because you just have to drop the light.

All that technical crap said, making a junction box, and splitting of to both lights isn't a bad way to do it either.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks rojo. Seems like either way I do it im in good shape code and safety wise. Safety most importantly. The attic, where these cans end up, is accessed by a door from the babys bedroom. Not a place that I would ever want to start a fire. One step closer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yeppers. Well, here's the lumber run blog I promised.

http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/blog/38067


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Red!


----------



## jmartel

Got the top glued up last night. It is going to have breadboard ends. I'll trim it up square tonight


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful looking grain on that top.

Good job.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

John- just got back from intermountain wood products with a load of rustic alder. That stuff is pretty reasonable. Even 6/4 was $2.10 bd/ft. Wonder if alder would make a decent bench? This is my first time working with the stuff. Maybe too soft.

The commission that haunts me… so I get a call from the cleaning lady for the folks I refinished the pie safe for. She wants me to make her a pie safe just like that one. Copper and all…..lol


----------



## mochoa

Red, just put a price tag on it that will make it worth your while. If its too steep for her then you are off the hook. And I'm not saying that because she is the cleaning lady, they can actually make pretty good money.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am thinking you may be working out some karma re: the pie safe. Did you use to smack around smaller pie safes in your youth? Maybe an M-80 and a rubber band or some other tortuous act?


----------



## donwilwol

It's not that bad Red. At least the copper goes in last.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya we'll see. The 2nd pie safe is only an inquiry for now. Often people are surprised that I can't compete with furniture mart prices. You know how that goes.

The other thing is, I pretty much committed to making a sideboard for the same couple as the pie safe. And of course, they want copper framed on the top At least I know what to do this time. I'll start it soon.
They want the sideboard made of knotty alder. I've never worked with alder and I'm stoked to get some variety. It's terrible having to work with this oak and walnut all the time….lol.

And Tony, Lord help me if I have to atone for all the rotten things I did in my youth. I was a bit of a hellion…. believe it or not


----------



## john2005

Good to know Red. Yeah, I was thinking it is a bit soft for a bench. I had thought a guy could build the bench with it, then face it with maple or something. I dunno. Its getting to cold to glue here anyway so I will have the winter to find some material. Add on the doc has me on a 10 lb max lifting. I should have some time to get some wood scrounged up. It is more expensive here. The 6/4 that I used as a top for the half wall in my in-laws split-level was just under 4/bf. And that was 3-4 years ago. Its like they try to make up for trucking it here on each sale. Anyway, I will be anxious to see what you build with it. I enjoy charactered wood and trying to make it work into my plans. Enjoy!


----------



## ksubenny

Red-We use Alder at work and I've had the option to buy 6/4 and 8/4 scraps that were sufficient for a bench top and am of the personal opinion it would be too soft for a serious workbench/joinery bench. It seems to dent/gouge pretty easy, but the characteristics can make it look pretty good in the right application, processes nice and easy, just not very hard/dent resistant.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ya, that alder is a little lower on the janka scale than I thought. Knotty alder is really popular for cabinets and interior trim right now (hence my commission). I just assumed it was harder. Not so much. I'm looking forward to working with it though.


----------



## chrisstef

I had one little slice of alder I had picked up in the bargain rack at the lumber shop. That stuff planed like buttah. It ended up carving pretty nice too. Made my buddy a house number plaque with it.


----------



## donwilwol

Alder makes the worst firewood in the world. It burns like wet rolled up newspaper. It can have some nice grain, but for some reason using it for furniture reminds me of the winter I tried to heat the house with the stuff.


----------



## jmartel

I was hoping to have construction of the coffee table done for today, but alas that didn't happen. Hopefully I can get it finished up this weekend.


----------



## theoldfart

BTW, anybody notice the cool topics going on in Home Refurbisher and Garden sister sites?


----------



## Tim457

Yeah, bit of a spiced ham in a can problem going on there. Too bad, they could be useful.


----------



## Mosquito

Kinda makes you wonder what's different about LumberJocks that we haven't gotten hit here yet? lol

Also, those are all over a day old, why are they still there? SLOW moderators…


----------



## theoldfart

I think Ms.Deb posted something about a structural problem with the other two sites.


----------



## Airframer

I got a couple new toys in the shop today..

A SW No. 62 24" folding rule and a No 36 1/2










Annnd.. I finally found my hex key indexes lol..


----------



## chrisstef

I like those sliding rules. Cant say ive got any in my arsenal but they look pretty handy.

Those hex keys musta been hidin on ya huh?


----------



## Airframer

Yep, they have been MIA since April. The wife found them in the kitchen pantry of all places lol.


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## ksubenny

Current view of the shop, (3) sheets of 1/2 MDF and some pieces of 1/4" hardboard on top of the saw/outfeed table and the framework of a metal framed table I bought off a surplus auction at work for 10 bucks. Goal is that this weekend I'll make a 4" thick torsion box top to use as an assembly table and use the frame for the base. Metal framework will get cut down to accomodate the extra height, and the legs substituted for wheels, long term I'll probably make drawers/storage for it as well, one step at a time.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm tackling this today…









Might be a long day lol


----------



## chrisstef

Bet its about as dusty as a roto zip through drywall mos.










Coupla cans hidin up under there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh nice Stef!


----------



## theoldfart

Looking good Stef!


----------



## theoldfart

Doing battle with white oak. 4/4, 12"x11'.



























Weapons of choice








Going to be a table and chair set for Hazel, my grand daughter. Design from G Stickley.


----------



## donwilwol

Holy smokes. What was that oak cut with, a ditch witch?


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe thats why it was so cheap!


----------



## donwilwol

Some pretty heavy saw marks, but 4/4×12" oak ! It looks like there might be some nice grain hiding under there.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^

Thats one honkin chunk of oak.


----------



## theoldfart

I'll show a pic later. Three boards, no knots and the grain I can see looks quite nice.


----------



## ksubenny

Dang…..makes my project with MDF look like kids play compared to that oak! With that deep of saw marked I'd be tempted to leave some of them in and see how it comes out on the table top, if you don't like it just pull the plane back out and remove them!


----------



## donwilwol

Some of the big circular saw blades had replaceable teeth wit inserts. I'd say one or two of the inserts may be mis aligned. That's a work out waiting to happen.


----------



## theoldfart

I'll have to ask about that. Time to back to the man cave and plane!


----------



## john2005

You certainly have your work cut out for you. So to speak


----------



## theoldfart

Better:









Nice grain too









Had a bit of a scare today, my daughter had to be air lifted to a hospital after a mountain bike crash. They were too far from the trail head to carry her to the ambulance, and since she was unconscious, the rescue folks opted for the helicopter. She has a concussion, bruised shoulder and substantial road rash, but she's ok. Takes after her father!


----------



## donwilwol

Nice. I need a beer just thinking about it.


----------



## Airframer

Sorry to hear the bad news Kevin. I do hope she has a full recovery!


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, thanks. We just found out about an hour and a half ago but she sounded ok on the phone.


----------



## Mosquito

Yikes Kevin! Glad she's alright… I've had a few nasty spills on the mountain bike, but never anything that bad…

Progress!


----------



## donwilwol

Missed the daughter part before Kevin. Reading on my phone. Glad she's ok. Probably one of the few times you're glad she's as hard headed as the old mam.

Looking better Mos. You'll need a wheel converter for the rack.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, Mos thanks. Last time I crashed my bike wound up in the hospital five days. Most unpleasant except for the morphine!SInce then both kids and wife always wear helmets. Grandkids too.


----------



## chrisstef

Glad to hear ur daughters ok Kevin. Thatll scare ya im sure. Helmets are good.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, thank you


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow, nice work there OF. Looks great. Good to hear she is okay, sorry you had a to deal with that panic.

Solid progress Mos. I still think the apartment spare room shop is one of the coolest.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Tony, if only it had wood floors lol


----------



## ksubenny

OF-Glad to hear the daughter is ok, hopefully she's able to get back on the bike quickly!

Was able to get a couple hours in the garage today between other house projects and got the perimeter of the torsion box glued up and all the web cut to length and dadoed and ready to hopefully get glued up tomorrow morning.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lookin good benny. I have an outfeed table similar to yours that doubles as an assembly table. But it never fails…you get something glued up, and then it's in the way when you wanna rip something on the tablesaw.

That'll be flatter than any outfeed table as well.

Kev- also happy to hear your daughter will be ok. As a teen, I used to mtn bike down the ski slopes (summer months). It was a blast….but I nearly killed myself on several occasions;-/


----------



## chrisstef

Its official. Cabinets are a wrap jack.



















No 90% either. Done done.


----------



## Airframer

I like the before better ;-)

I kid.. I kid.. That kitchen looks great! Now… about that workbench….....


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Wish that was the end of it Eric. Countertops and flooring to do yet. This partys just gettin into the swing of things.


----------



## Tugboater78

Workbench already!


----------



## ShaneA

90%?...looks like about 65% to me, because I thought for sure the walnut tops would be done by now.

It's a good start though.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. In a totalitarian point of view youre right Shane. Until i haf this phase 100% i wouldnt allow myself any walnut. Ive received the green light on walnut purchase.


----------



## theoldfart

*Stef*, fine bit-o-work there young man! Have a cold one, I am.

Making a table and chairs for my granddaughter, design by G Stickley, from his Craftsman magazine somewhere around 1910 or so:









Most of the stock is milled:









Scuze the fuzzy pic, iPhone and a sneeze! Next up cut the chair parts and chop mortises.


----------



## Airframer

Finally felt well enough to get back to work on the tool cabinet..










Then I made this bonehead mistake….










I have it gluing up right now and once that is dry I plan to drive a dowel down the center of it. It's either that or I make a whole new panel…....


----------



## chrisstef

Doh^


----------



## Mosquito

lol been there, done that


----------



## theoldfart

I have a gallery of those, keep one display at all times!


----------



## john2005

Just catching up, glad your daughter is ok Kevin. All too familiar with the bike scares here. (other hobby)


----------



## theoldfart

John, thanks. Almost did myself in a number of years ago on a training ride.


----------



## roman

it at times feels like the summit is out of reach

but failure is merely a perspective


----------



## jmartel

Ever have a day where nothing seems to go right? Yeah, that's today.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya brother. I try to remember that there's always someone out there who's got it worse…..but it's a battle against our nature. 
Have a cold one giver hell tomorrow


----------



## jmartel

Royally messed up making a crosscut sled, Decided to try and make tool holders/organizers for the french cleat system, and that wasn't going well, so I switched to installing HID's on the motorcycle and one of them doesn't work right, so I ended up giving up completely.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Like ol' Schwarzy says, "Some days the wood wins, and you exit the shop with your tail between your legs."

We've all been there. Clear you mind and give it a shot next time


----------



## Airframer

Yep, almost had one of those days myself…. came out the other side OK I think. I'll notice this but doubt anyone else will in the end.










It ended up with some of the best fitting pins I have cut to date lol..

First pass and fitting.. haven't even cleaned up the waste yet..



















Plus a random bench shot of the night..


----------



## CL810

*Eric *- Been there done that!! Great recovery.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If interested, I'm working towards install of a wood shop floor in the next couple of weeks. Random pics being posted on my shop page...
.
.
.
Carry on!

Oh, and Eric has a nice set of tails going there! Recovery exceptionally well done. I did the same thing to one of the tails on my Roubo Cabinet build; glued it up as you did and it wasn't an issue.


----------



## chrisstef

Serious case of the Mondays. Motivation at a minimum.


----------



## chrisstef

Did you know that the mind is so powerful that you can pretend to shake salt on your tongue and you can taste it?


----------



## theoldfart

Bleah!


----------



## 489tad

Way too many directions to go here. I'll crawl back under my rock.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, I tasted the salt. Can't read a sentence like that and not try it.

Now get back to work, Stef!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Stef. Looks great man!

Superb save Eric.

Thank you for the heads up Smitty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have heard it tastes salty. And that it stings if it gets in the eye.


----------



## Tim457

Wow, I missed this thread for a couple days and the first one I saw was the cleanup of that oak and the bike crash. Glad she was fine, Kevin. Tell her to go easy a bit for a while.

I spent the weekend taking down a tree in the yard. Yes, it is possible to fell a tree with a sawzall in case you were wondering. Didn't have a chainsaw or an axe, but the pruning blades they had at HD are crosscut pattern teeth and worked ok, but a little slow. Made relief cuts, directed where the branches fell, it was almost like I was a pro. Except it was only 9" diameter at the base and 30' tall.

And Tony, that's what she tells me.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, thanks. Go easy? Not MY daughter, she was out paddle boarding two days latter. Scares me sometimes.


----------



## ksubenny

Red-Having a flat surface to rest crap on other than my saw outfeed was the main purpose here….well that and I hadn't built a torsion table and wanted too.

Did get the top all glued up over the weekend, pulled the clamps off tonight after I got home, did some cleanup routing with a flush trim bit and put the first coat of poly on it. 4 more coats or so and I should be ready to put the oak trim around the sides and get the hardboard top cut to fit.


----------



## Tugboater78

Soo WiA…anyone going? Way its looking, with my schedule change, I may be able to go see what's up since its only a 40 min drive away..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm kinda done going to shows since Handworks / Amana IA. Once upon a time I wanted to go, but now (unless there were a handful of LJs to yuck it up with) not so much.


----------



## Tugboater78

I've never made it to any shows to see. I'm pretty sure Rhett from NiceAsh will have a booth somewhere if I remember correctly.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm not considering going this year. But I was a little shocked at the price tag to attend.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah that's pretty steep Red. I guess you have to consider it as paying for the classes offered. Some of them look pretty interesting.


----------



## 7Footer

Man I hadn't looked at this thread in quite a while and yesterday I had such a bad case of the Mondays I couldn't even muster up the energy to post anything….

The first comment I saw yesterday was BigRed talking about feeling lame cuz he was drinking Lime-a-Ritas and B- , I just about fell out of my chair laughing, those Lime-A-Rita's may not be the manliest drink ever, but they will get-cha, grab 2 of those 24 ouncers and at 8% you'll be feeling pretty solid afterward, and on the other end of the spectrum if you drink the little tiny 8 ounce cans, before you know it you've had like 6 of them and are feeling it! I'm partial to IPA's myself, too many good ones here in the NW, Ninkasi Total Domination is my weakness, I would bathe in the stuff if I could afford it.

And then I saw Smitty's comment about the wife asking "There's not much left to do, right?" 
That's so classic, hahahahaha, for my wife its similar but usually something like "Are you almost done?"-Then I usually respond with something like "you mean done for the day or done with the whole project?" and yeah she usually is referring to the whole project, she always makes me laugh…

Over the weekend I finished part of this mammoth sized yard project I've been working on since June, and the deal was that wifey said I could buy a drill press if I finished these stone steps.. I had Friday off of work and went hard all weekend, got it done and got my drill press. But then every night as soon as I finish working in the yard I pretty much to straight to the shop and work on my plane for the plane swap, crunch time to get that bad boy finished.


----------



## TerryDowning

@7footer I here ya on the mammoth yard project. My damn wall is taking me forever to finish.

Flagstone veneer complete on 2 sides, Grout complete on 1 side. I still need to veneer the top and grout 1 side and the top. Then clean up everything and prep the planter. Hopefully this weekend, the veneer and grout will be complete.

Pics of the stone steps please…


----------



## 7Footer

9.5 pallets later, and I actually came up short, I had to rob a couple of stones off of the small wall along the fence.

I still need to throw in another yard or 2 of rock to fill up the sides, but its coming together. 



























And this isn't even all of it, there's another wall up top that is 40' long on one side and 30' on the other, 4 courses tall.

Doing this kind of work makes me feel like I am training for the worlds strongest man or something, it's nice seeing the end product, but just absolutely brutal manual labor.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure this is gonna be an insurance claim. Proof in point that hiring the lowest bidder isn't always the best option:


----------



## chrisstef

7footah - you got some Italian in ya? Sure looks that way to me bro. That's a really nice job!


----------



## TerryDowning

Holy smokes,

I feel really inadequate bitchin' bout my little garden wall now.

Really nice work on those steps and retaining walls.

Stef, is that a runaway?? There's gotta be more to the story than just the pic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' - Outstanding man!


----------



## AnthonyReed

7 - Don't answer Stef's question, it's a trap.


----------



## 7Footer

No one was working in that boom when the tree fell were they?

lol thanks Tony I was about to answer it!

Thanks for the props guys!


----------



## theoldfart

Betcha Stef was drivin'!
7ft, amazing job, do you work in the Northeast anytime?


----------



## 7Footer

Thank you Oldfart, no I've never done any work in the NE… This was my first time doing any type of stone work at all, and hopefully its the last! But I have a feeling it won't be, our house still has much yard-scaping to be done.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - spoiler.

Luckily no one was in that boom lift. From what i heard there was one guy on a tag line as they tried to drop that fir. She got to leanin and that all she wrote baby.


----------



## john2005

Nice work 7'! Now post a pic of the drill press that was worth all that


----------



## 489tad

7footer, that is an aggressive project. I'd need a nap and Scarlett Johansson after that job. I'm going to check my "T" levels.


----------



## TerryDowning

Birthday package arrived containing 3 braces and 1 7/8 bit.

2013 B'Day haul (Evidently my wife still loves me). The MF 85 fillister plane arrived last week.









Left to right
Great Neck 10 Inch ratcheting brace. (If anyone needs a brace, PM me.)
Stanley N. 945 10 iin brace
MF 732 with a 7/8" auger bit.

All functional, just some cleaning to do. Now I can bore holes without 'lectricity.


----------



## 7Footer

Here it is John, I'm pretty stoked, can't wait to build a table for it… I may or may not have tried to camouflage my plane for the plane swap, the only pic of the drill press I have just happened to contain my plane.

Dan - Yeah it is painful work, especially for tall guys, my body hurts!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Nice drill press and well deserved. Make my little flagstone patio look like a weekend project. 









You just inspired me to whip up a limearita. Add a shot of cuervo…..good as any restaurant marg.

Cheers muchachos.


----------



## 7Footer

That's a very nice looking patio Red, did you use plain sand in the joints or that sand that you just wet down and it locks everything in place? I've got another walkway to make and was thinking about doing either pavers with that locking sand or flagstone with plain sand if the slabs are heavy enough..

Ha! Good call on the Cuervo.


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice looking patio Red!!

I'm thinking concrete sub-straight with grout (mortar) between the stones. That is how my flagstone patio is built. I do have a walk way that has the stones on compacted ground with grass between and they are NOT stable. Next project after the wall is to remove those, pour a concrete sub-starlight and re-install with grout between the stones.

One of these days I hope to be able to spend fore than 20-30 minutes in the shop. Damn yard!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's polymeric sand between the joints fellas. Gator maxx brand to be exact. It's not cheap, but the cheap stuff doesn't hold up as well. That patios has seen 2 winters so far…and has held up very well.

In a sense you just broom it in between and wet it down. But follow the directions carefully….or you will end up with sand stuck to the top of your stones.

Terry, I would really consider polymeric sand over mortar. The mortar tends to crack and buckle with winter freezing. Polymeric sand is self healing.

wooo, the first limearita's hittin me


----------



## CL810

*Red & 7'* there's some work for you boys in southern Indiana. I'll provide supervision, cuervo, IPA's, burgers, & frisky women. ;-) I may strike out on the frisky women but everything else is good as gold.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. Good stuff Andy. I'm married to a preacher's daughter. They're as frisky as it gets….lol.

And yes Stef, we have totally hijacked your thread with limearitas, frisky women, and "sand on top of your stones."


----------



## theoldfart

Enough of that lima-reefa stuff, IPA's NOW!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Lotsa strength (me, stone work, drilling aparati) . 
Lotsa weakness. (Red, limaritas, non frisky woman, sandy nuts).

No rest for Mr Purdy. 









And the yearly battle of Stef vs. Mother Nature has begun. 









2 stroke time.


----------



## theoldfart

Mongo not happy, Mongo did not cover two stroke properly last winter and filled engine with H2O. Vewwy dumb Mongo. Let's rake :0(


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice looking patio BRK.

So can you just wait for the next storm to blow through? Damn that is a lot of leaves….

Notice how the score keeper pencil-whipped the strength column? (Funny bastard)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I see a brown door and I want it painted …... white?


----------



## chrisstef

No bueno Kevin. Thats a baaad Mongo.

T - i tried one year to just wait out the leaves. Bad idea. They got so thick that my blower couldnt move the pile after a bit. It'll take me 3 or 4 rounds to keep up with all of em.

Painted, painted, painted white …


----------



## AnthonyReed

That beautiful back yard/view is worth effort I would imagine.


----------



## chrisstef

Ehh .. some days yes, some days no. If you just wanna sit and watch its worth it, if you want your little one running around and frolicking, no. When they redid the septic system before we moved in im pretty sure that they ordered fill instead of topsoil. Or they buried Stonehenge. Either way I burn through lawnmower blades pretty frequently.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stonehenge huh? Crazy contractors…. Hate when they do that.


----------



## jmartel

I have 0 yard. Literally. I have a 5ft wide gravel area that runs down the side of my townhouse, then cuts around the front. That's it.

Next year, I'll be replacing it all with flagstone, pavers, or some other flatter solid thing so that I can put chairs and a firepit out there. Gotta get rid of the little cutoffs somehow.


----------



## Tugboater78

The leaves that land in my yard always blow across the street, I love it. I have the moat trees in my neighborhood


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, Stef I feel ya, I did the same thing last year and waited too long and my little leaf blower wouldn't even touch the leaves they were so thick, but luckily my old man has one of those RedMax backpack blowers, friggin' thing is like a monster truck compared to my handheld Poulan, I did my whole yard in 1/3 of the time it normally takes, I'd buy one of those backpack blowers if they didn't cost $500 bones. I've got 2 100+ ft tall Doug Firs, an 80 foot Oak and a pine and maple in the front that I just wish I could just remove, but it ain't happening in my neighborhood.


----------



## TerryDowning

Terry, I would really consider polymeric sand over mortar. The mortar tends to crack and buckle with winter freezing. Polymeric sand is self healing.

Good thing about being in So Cal (and paying the weather taxes) Ground Freeze is not an issue for patio construction. Thanks for the tip though. Adjoining Patio is already mortared mortar pigmented to blend with the red stone. Can you pigment the sand?? I can get a pickup truck load of 50/50 and enough cement to match for about $40 I should be able to do the walk on 2 pick up truck loads. Labor is cheap as I seem to have more time than cash!

I'll take pics of progress on the wall this weekend (hopefully I get the wall done this weekend.) veneer two end caps, and the top and finish the grout.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"(and paying the weather taxes)" - Right??! More than monetary, those taxes…

Yes please share progress shots.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Terry, polymeric sand comes in different colors…premade.

There are different types of polymeric sand as well. Obviously on my patio I used stuff that was good for wide cracks(lol).

The other stuff I've used on brick pavers. Even with little cracks, brooming that stuff in will keep the weeds out from poking through. Might be a good idea on 7footers steps.


----------



## chrisstef

7 - I went with an Echo backpack blower, the biggest residential one you can buy before you start hittin the commercial range. Its a pretty solid machine, it will fling dog turds out of the grass but it wont move a 4' high pile of leaves real far. IMO its $500 clams well spent. I did the fist year with a little Ryobi hand held joint and it was like bringing a spoon to a gun fight. Took me forever.

Red - next time you've got wide gaps to fill use caulk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Always with the helpful tips.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

True story from working at a paint counter in college…

A lady walks in and asks me," Do you guys have some caulk that shoots out white?" I lost it. My boss was upset with me.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

This place is good for the psyche.


----------



## CL810

Fall of '93 I moved to a house with 3 oak and two maple trees. The yard had about 6" of leaves covering it. We're standing in the driveway still moving boxes around when my new neighbor is leaving for church. He first words to us are "hey neighbor! Now that I've raked my yard I'm sure you'll be raking yours so the leaves don't blow in my yard." I was speechless.

Well he was no sooner gone when the crew I hired to take care of the yard showed up. 5 guys with mowers, blowers, trimmers get to work and leave 5 minutes before the neighbor comes home!

The guy almost took out his mailbox pulling into his driveway. Gets out of his car and says " thanks for getting on that so quick!" I said "no problem."


----------



## theoldfart

Clayton, must be a great neighbor! My neighbors would have come over and raked and said "you've got a lot to do so welcome to the neighborhood". We really do love it here.


----------



## 7Footer

Agreed Stef, I want a backpack one bad… After using my Pops last year I just can't imagine using my little handheld one again!

Ehhhh, You said caulk
(in Butt-head voice)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I agree with OF, your neighbor sounds like a hell of a guy Clayton.

Wow Kevin, just gorgeous. Someone does a wonderful job gardening.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats excellent stuff CL8. Gotta love blowin peoples minds.

7 - yea i havent fired up the ryobi since but i got it on backup if mamas hair dryer chits the bed.

LukieB hooked it up on a surprise man gift that hit my doorstep tonight. I had a little moment with it. Details n pics on yodas saw thread.


----------



## theoldfart

There is something here for everyone!
http://www.artisaninquiry.org/galleries/cvsw_oh_2013/

Check out page two for tool chest
Page one Red for furniture


----------



## chrisstef

Man, now im real bummed I missed out on that open house. I wont miss that one again. There's a ton of really awesome stuff in those pics OF.


----------



## theoldfart

You and me both Stef!


----------



## theoldfart

OK me and my geriatric undies are goin' to the shop and finish the tool chest changes!!!


----------



## waho6o9

Cool link TOF, many thanks.

This carving is awesome


----------



## theoldfart

Waho, I took a class with Chris Schwarz there in August. If you like carving Marry May teaches there on occasion.


----------



## donwilwol

just waiting on a new belt. Hoping it works!!


----------



## CL810

*OF *I got dehydrated from drooling over those pics. Is that school in the back of a Woodcraft?


----------



## theoldfart

Clayton, yup. Well equipped and great instructors including the owner. Amazing guest instructors as well.


----------



## TerryDowning

Don,

Is the the Walker Turner?? What a beast!

And is that a Craftsman/Dunlap in the back there?

Love me some lathes and turning equally as addictive (and equally as expensive if not more so) as this hand tool stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

yep, the walker turner will replace the craftsman.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I think I have the baby brother of your craftsman. Any chance you have the original pulleys for it?


----------



## donwilwol

Kevin, I have the pulleys that came on it when I bought it. I can only assume they are original. they are a 3 in one size.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, would you let me know if you plan on selling the parts as opposed to the whole thing?


----------



## Tugboater78

That reminds me that I need to go dig my grandfather's lathe out from under my grandmas yardsale junk that slowly has taken over what used to be his shop. I have no idea what kind it is..


----------



## TerryDowning

does it have the indexing divots??

My Dunlap does not have the original pulleys and while it does have the indexing peg, it does not have the indexing divots in the main pulley 

I'm think of turning that lathe into a treadle lathe. Big project way off in the future.


----------



## donwilwol

Ok, I'm about to expose my wealth of lathe knowledge. What are indexing divots?


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - when did you start running carnival games?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha!


----------



## TerryDowning

The little dimples drilled into the main pulley so the indexing peg can engage.

Indexing is where you can lock the spindle in a given degree of rotation. Say if you were working on carving a barley twist or wanted to route some flutes into a spindle. Obviously the lathe is NOT turning when indexing is engaged.

The indexing divot (or dimples) look similar to balancing drill marks except they are evenly spaced.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a good one Stef…so what do you "win"?


----------



## chrisstef

You free Tony up from kneeling behind that sign.

A free circular rainbow tattoo.

All the "glory".

That's bout all I got for he moment.


----------



## donwilwol

Ahh, now I get it. I don't believe the craftsman has any form of indexing.


----------



## ShaneA

Quite a list Stef, half ashamed to actually admit I know what you are talking about.


----------



## chrisstef

Or quite possibly you get to fly this amazing banner at your local place of employment.


----------



## DaddyZ

My old Craftsman has Indexing holes, the pin has been lost for Eons. No Worry


----------



## theoldfart

Think mine has indexing as well, have to look. I seem to remember the manual talking about it.


----------



## chrisstef

Closed garage. Oil paint. Who says this stuff aint worth $50 a gallon.


----------



## chrisstef

I call this the wall of fall. A 2' high barrier of leaves now surrounds my entire yard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Huffers….

Okay now what do you do with them? I vote fire.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol huffed it good last night. Got my moneys worth.

What to do now? Nada bruddah. Let mother nature turn em back to dirt. Thats the nice part of being surrounded by woods. I figure every year i gain a little bit more land that way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah, no neighboring yards to worry about. Nice.

How long did it take you?


----------



## chrisstef

Bout an hour and a half including taking a pretty good digger down a slight rocky embankment. But as i look out the window im pretty sure the yard will be covered in leaves again in 2 days and then again when the oaks start to shed in early november.


----------



## 489tad

"these trees with all these leaves on them, and I don't know, how many bushes?"

On a 1/2 acre I have 16 trees, not including the 10 pines, too many bushes to count. You guys were talking about leaf blowers, I want a civilian flame thrower.


----------



## chrisstef

Im all for the flame thrower Dan. Ill split it with ya. On my useable portion of our acre and a half i just counted 52 trees.


----------



## 489tad

52!!!! That's just not right. I just need the wind to blow from the north and it will my neighbors problem. It's the pine on the property line acting like the big green monster. Not much ever goes over.


----------



## racerglen

For years after we built had to clean the gutters in the fall even though we had only "junior" trees that couldn't spit a leaf two stories high, now IT'S PAYBACK TIME !
NN HHH HH yep, up n'over the fence and beyond !


----------



## JayT

I live in central Kansas, what are these "trees" of which you speak?


----------



## theoldfart

Ents!


----------



## bhog

Posting to get some bottom


----------



## chrisstef

Knew you were a bottom ^


----------



## bhog

LOL

Changed it^


----------



## racerglen

Jay T..They're just BIG weeds..but if you love and nurture them, they can become big chunks of wood, no Stef, not that kind of wood…but in between they're compost makers on a stupit scale.

;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Startin to get the hang of that little hvlp sprayer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah Heya Hog!

Looks good Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I went to the Pasadena ArtWalk and the Pasadena Museum of California Art today. PMCA had a Sam Francis exhibit (not my favorite) but the ArtWalk had lots of local artists which was cool.

Highlight of the day was the stairwell at the museum:









But at least I got some stickers….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Stef, it's hard to beat the quality of sprayed paints/finishes. Which hf hvlp setup are you using? I'd like to find one that shoots poly effectively.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet sticker T. I love me some stickers.

Red - its the hf all in one turbine joint. Like $150 clams or somethin in that market. I havent gotten the hang of spraying oil primer yet but this round of latex came out good. I agree on it being hard to beat except when i leave a thumbprint in the middle of door. Nope not dry yet lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I wonder if it would work well spraying poly.


----------



## chrisstef

I bet it would work pretty well Red. The next time ive got a big surface to cover ill give it a shot for sure. Might be best to spray a wipe on type being its so thin.


----------



## john2005

Whenever I have sprayed poly, I thinned it past half with Mineral spirits, then apply more coats. Like you would with a wipe ^. I really prefer to spray lacquer though. Cleans up better, sprays nicer, dries faster so you don't have to sand out dust nibs. If I use poly anymore, I just let the shop settle for a day, then wipe it on. I buy it straight, thin with M.S. to where I want and put the rag in a flame retardant can. Its faster, cleaner and I get a better finish. Just my 2 cents


----------



## thefoot

I have recently got myself out of selling used Honda Civic engine parts but my garage is still packed with a couple engine blocks, heads and random internal parts so that's all still in my way to getting a good work shop. Soon I will literally take everything out, make some proper shelves for storage and start getting my stations in order. So my garage right now is full of engine parts and my power tools. I have a cluster of a mess lol. I do my wood work in my driveway for better space =P


----------



## chrisstef

Sellin parts to the tuners is one way too fund a woodworking hobby. Lets see the mess foot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

John- I hear ya about thinning poly. I've found if you don't thin consistently, it can mess with the sheen. The dry time sucks, but I still prefer it over lacquer due to the durability.

Kinda cool. I had the first LJ visitor in my shop today. LJ *camps764* stopped by and picked up a hand plane I was selling. Cyber world meets real world. I think our little girls had as much fun as we did.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn you are a tall man Red.


----------



## chrisstef

Excellent stuff red and camps has officially pledged to the white tshirt crew. Tony, we got another one. White tees unite!

Also what Shane said.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I come from big people. But Steve isn't the biggest of fellows. Bless his heart.

Surprised I wasn't wearing a white t-shirt. I still had my church clothes on


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool.


----------



## theoldfart

Church? Musta' been St. Rowtah, patron saint of the flat bottom!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of My Shop:


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, its always darkest before the dawn.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like lots of room Smitty. Clean too.


----------



## jmartel

Found a real nice piece of curly maple at Home Depot yesterday, so I bought it. It had more figure than most of the non-premium grade curly stuff, and it cost less.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That crescent moon shelf is great.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very roomy, very clean and getting cleaner. Wiping down the walls, caulking holes and open seams, thinking I will re-paint post-install. Applying a prevent termite treatment tomorrow, then work begins on the floor.


----------



## Tugboater78

Smitty - Lay down a purty floor! TnG beaded all the way! J/k

BRK thou art tall.

Home depot carrys cherry? Guess my nearest one is a bare essentials store..


----------



## chrisstef

Ive seen some nice birds eye at the depot. I make it a point to check out the maple every time I go in. There can be some goodies buried in them racks.

Smitty - Ohh yea! That's looking good buddy. I like all the extras you're putting in to it as well. Very smart move. I cant imagine your shop will ever be that clean again, might as well take advantage. "If its worth doin, its worth doin right".

Im in the midst of a minor travesty concerning the doors im painting. Seems that im getting this really awesome yellow bleed through from the oil based primer im using. It didn't show up until after I sprayed the second coat of latex paint top coat. Im really hoping that when I come home tonight it was just some funny dream and its not really happening.


----------



## 489tad

Smitty Iwant to see the finished floor.

Chris, the bleeding through sucks. I guess just let it dry out, light sand and spray again.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like that might be the best plan of action Dan. I don't know why or how it happened but it really frosts my a$$. Im not sure if I didn't let the primer dry long enough (24 hours), the primer was old (which it is, @ year and a half), not mixed well enough, or if the mineral spirits I had the brush soaking in screwed something up.

Im sure it could be a combination o everything but it only seemed to happen on one door. Cant say for sure but im guessing it was the first one of three I primed.

Im hoping that its the oil bleeding through and will eventually just dry and wash off. Time will tell I guess. I think ill go back to the newly formulated hybrid primers instead of the oils. The oil stuff just flows so much nicer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, me too.  Should be decent 'sub-floor' progress today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to hear it Stef.

Smitty what does a prevent termite treatment entail?


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - I can hear the hilti gun firing from here! Load up on the coffee and get her done bud.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It entails laying down a stream of a termite-preventative chemical around the perimeter of the inside slab and into the cutline that runs through the center of the slab. The building has been termite treated, so this is a 'just because I can, before it's buttoned up' action.

EDIT: Stef, the coffee is flowing. I'll have plastic down and cca 2×4s today.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Smit. The flooring is going to give such a cool cozy feeling to your shop. Comingled with all the vintage stuff in there … ill call it .... SmitCity USA.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Got it. Thank you.

Hope it all goes smooth Smitty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"What's a termite?" (me, when I moved from CO to the midwest)

Sorry for the "too tall and SteveO" double post. I thought it was cool and I didn't know if any of you guys were checking out my furniture forum.

Here's how my apprentice showed up for work today. Jammy pants and Railroad lantern in hand. It's hard to find good help these days. 








She proceeded to stick felt bumpers all over my bench while I was doing a glue up.


----------



## chrisstef

Adorable ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAH!!


----------



## theoldfart

One of your better projects, Red.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, the current state of your shop looks very similar to mine, except I don't have a concrete floor… I took up the canvas tarp and saw carpet I haven't seen in over a year lol


----------



## CL810

*Red*, you married well.;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup. She's the looker 'round these parts. And my kids look just like her(thank you Lord..lol). I married completely out of my league. But I'm not complaining


----------



## theoldfart

I think you went from the minors to the majors in one swell foop!


----------



## chrisstef

You can also tell that ole Red's tryin to get it in too. Martini time! With that kinda drink I bet she can handle more than one Lime-a-rita too. She's trumpin you left and right Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Martini with a pineapple wedge? Ya think so Stef?

I guess we know who smoked their lunch…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T. Ok, so maybe I made a little stretch. Its a foo foo martini, youre correct. Just sayin Red's a light weight, not that im in college anymore, but …. pansy.

You must be allergic to the booze huh Tony? Every time you drink you get arrested? That's my call. 

Also no lunch time burners, not conducive to sending out responsible bids, trust me lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Actually it is some goofy martini. Darn fancy sushi places

btw, I'm sorta handsome…..in an awkward Paul Bunyan kinda way…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I beg pardon Stef, I should have known better than to test your knowledge regarding chick drinks.

In my youth I drank for sport, never found that I was allergic. I did question if I might have a slight immunity at a point though. Arrested? Yes, I have a nightmarish familiarity with drunken incarceration but that too was long ago.

You are two for two Stef, I am not trifling with you anymore today. I am obviously outmatched.

I never made you as a lunchtime derelict, just busting nuts.


----------



## chrisstef

You're rarely outmatched friend. The above was a back peddle on a poor joke. Its never any good when you have to provide back up lol.

Ohh ive been that lunchtime derelict and was for many years so your claim is substantiated, but much like yourself, those days were long ago. Even a beer on lunch with a client doesn't treat me well. Im pretty much a useless lump after that.

Im hesitant to say it but the cabinet project has been completely paid off and the lumber shop has the 6/4 walnut that im lookin for. Tomorrow just might be the day where I get to shop for the goodies. Pending any afternoon appointments that are yet to be made, tomorrow will be a fun day.


----------



## ksubenny

Red-At least you've got your apprentice partially trained on PPE as she showed up with her ears….now to just work on the eyes and shoes part


----------



## Mosquito

This is part of why I haven't been getting much woodworking in lately…
Still can't embed (!) so you'll have to go there and come back lol





That and I had guests this weekend, so I had to clean it up, and took up the canvas tarp so it could be used as a bedroom for the first time ever lol


----------



## jmartel

After messing up the valet I'm doing on commission enough to warrant re-building it, this is where I stand.










The center panel is still the old one and needs rebuilt. I just ran out of time tonight.

The panel will be level, but it's not attached at the moment. Underneath the panel will be a pair of those wireless chargers so that he can just throw his phone/tablet on top of the panel and it will charge. No fumbling with cables. There will also be a drawer underneath, and a pair of dividers in the rear section.


----------



## chrisstef

I like the valet Jmart. I could use a wireless charging station like that. To hell with apple and their 2' long charging cords.


----------



## jmartel

Well right now the wireless charging doesn't work with apple products. So, you (and I) are out of luck there.


----------



## chrisstef

Teaser of the year … Here's what I had for off cuts from 107 bf of walnut I just purchased to do the countertops with Wait til you guys see the center piece for the island … awesome figuring to it. It will all be milled and ready for me to pick up by this weekend. Sooo friggin stoked.

Im actually pondering using biscuits just for the alignment of all the boards. What yall say?


----------



## Tugboater78

bizkits would keep it straight for sure, and a job like you are doing, it would probably be best in my humble opinion


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too cool Stef.

BYo says "Domino", but he is super fancy. Much like your cocktails.


----------



## chrisstef

B-Yo can drop off that domino any time he'd like. Ill have a Cosmo waiting for him. Wait .. hes probably more of a mimosa kinda guy.


----------



## TerryDowning

Progress on the wall.

All of the veneer is in place!

































Wife and I even managed to grout most of it until we ran out of mortar  I mix the grout, and she uses the grout bag like a pro. Next weekend for sure!! 6 ft of grout remaining on one side and the top to grout, then it's done.

My annul battle with Mother Nature is about to begin as well. The liquid ambers (3), and the maples (3 inside the fence, 3 outside the fence, but most it always seems to land in my yard) are starting to turn, the apricot and pears (3 non fruiting) will start next month.

I took yesterday off in the hopes I would finish the wall and maybe even get some shop time in but instead spent the day working on Garage Door openers. (Security and access trump aesthetics!)

Door on our small door gave up the ghost and after several attempts at repair SWMBO said to just get a new one.

Moved the old one on the large door to the small door and installed a new one on the large door.

I did manage to get a little bit of shop time and cut the tenons for the legs on my saw bench (No pics for that)

Nice wood Stef!! (Is that what she said??)

If those cutoffs need a home, I'll PM you my address.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great TD.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, be careful with the biscuits, they will swell with the glue. After a while they will shrink back down, however if you sand too soon, you'll wind up with a hollow where the biscuits are. Maybe not a problem with the thickness your working with, just a heads up!


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin solid there Terry. Its really making that patio area a nice little oasis for ya. Im sure youll be happy when that project is over.

OF - soild call. Maybe I wont even add any glue to them and just use them for alignment purposes, gluing only the joint itself. Ill be around 5/4 for thickness and plan on having them drum sanded.


----------



## ShaneA

Biscuit's alignment prowess is a bit overrated. I would assume you are gluing up in stages. Having properly sized/fitting cauls would be most important. These are 6" boards right? Glue two set of two together first then join those two together. I am assuming a final depth, in most places to be 25", if that is the case, the 1" in width could be 6/4 or 8/4 to give it the beefiness /thickness you prefer. (I even typed that with a straight face)


----------



## chrisstef

I will be gluing up in stages / batches at around 12" wide. The boards wont all be 6" wide. Ive got some 8", some 6", some 5" ... you get the picture. Ill probably start with some smaller sections and work my way up to the biggest (3'x7'). Depth is, in most places, 25", you're correct. I have tinkered with beefing up that front lip by gluing on a strip to give the allusion of extra thickness if it looks thin, that's a good call.

Cauls are going to be important on this one for sure. Whatcha mean by properly sized / fitted cauls? I typically lay some strips at either end and clamp em down to the boards being glued. On longer sections ill add a few in the middle.


----------



## ShaneA

Just to have plenty the right length, thickness, and shape right on hand before you start gluing. So you aren't fumbling around when the glue is applied to get the right pressure in the right place…not that I would know anything about fumbling around once the glue has been applied. Maybe even some wax paper on hand as not to have the squeeze out bond to the cauls. I always look back on bigger glue ups, and feel like I am winging it too much. More preparation and planning would make them so much easier. The right number of clamps, the clamps already set to the right opening, proper space to lay it all out, proper place to put them while they dry. That type of stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Ok im digging what youre sayin brother. I thought you had some Jedi trick with cauls that I was unaware of.

Lately ive found myself becoming more and more prepared for glue ups like this. What I need to keep reminding myself is "watch the grain direction". Need em all going the same way. I picked up a box of white chalk for this job. Wax paper has become a staple in the shop, that's stuffs like gold on big glue ups.

Ill probably do 2 glue ups a night for about a week. That's all I really have enough clamps for unfortunately. I need to take stock and see how many 3' long clamps ive got for the big boy. Might have to get some new pipe clamps. What a shame.

Appreciated the advice bruddah.


----------



## donwilwol

wait. There is a process where your not fumbling around when the glue is applied ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ he said what I was thinking.


----------



## ShaneA

In theory there is, just not in my practice. Cuss words are always said, and then followed by "I will never do that again"...but we all know how that one goes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Similar to drinking heavily and ugly girls.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, those were the first two things that come to my mind. More the drinking than the heavy girls. I leave those to Hog and his superior motorboat skillz.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heavy drinking. Ugly girls.

Not ugly drinking heavy girls.


----------



## Tugboater78

the more you drink the prettier they get though. so you win in the end? right?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Until a friend spots you…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Or the hot chick you have been working on for a month….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL. Late to the party. I don't have an office job that pays me to goof on Ljs. Oh snap Red…

Stef- On the alignment issue. Ya, biscuits have too much play to help much. I prefer using splines in those situations. 
My method: 1/4" slot cutter bit in an electric router(crowd boos). The groove doesn't even need to be exactly center if you have the boards all facing up.
Then, a snug spline. I've found some varieties of 1/4" plywood(more boos) fit nice and snug in a precise 1/4" groove. Little glue. Little mallet. Big clamps. Worked like a charm on the last tabletop I did. Drastically reduced glueup cuss words.

Obviously don't spine anywhere you are going to further crosscut. Dat look like poo poo.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill probably never eat an entire meatball calzone again like i just did. Stef belly no feel so good.

Hmm. Splines. Good thought rojo. Ill look into it.

Coma time. Too much ricotta.


----------



## donwilwol

Just remember fellas, you can turn off the light but you can't turn off bitchy.


----------



## chrisstef

Somebody …. Anybody ….. Hold me. 
I see evidence of some curl.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ShaneA

Yep, little bit. Looking forward to seeing what comes of this counter top.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna be interesting. Putting a lil finish on some virgin timber fresh from a #4 is such a fun experience. When it yields pleasure like that its just too hard not to share. No need to turn the lights off on this girl.

Tug - when youre in a hump slump ya gots ta do what ya gots ta do. Any port in a storm.


----------



## donwilwol

says the inland guy to the tugboat guy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice looker, Stef.

I'm continuing to acclimate.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, nice progress Smitty. Amazing how it gives it such a different look and feel. Looks good!


----------



## chrisstef

That floor is sooo Smitty. I friggin love it. Get the sleepin bag ready youre gonna be camped out bud.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, smitty shop is gonna be pimp.

Crazy how a little oil makes walnut and cherry come alive. Staining either is a mortal sin imo.


----------



## chrisstef

It needs a lil potbelly stove in the corner and hide glue warming over it. Roy aint got nada on ya Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, it does need that. Got one modified for propane?


----------



## chrisstef

I might be the last guy youd wanna talk flammable gas with. Ive been on the country fair circuit for a month. I do tgink Terry could farm somethin up for ya. How bout a regulator and a spare gas grill?


----------



## theoldfart

Grill? regulator? just crack the valve 'n light it! Warmer than the sun!!


----------



## bhog

^ lol.

Tony knows about the ugly chicks too, I finally had to quit drinking because it brought the caveman out of me.

And be it known that I have motor boated some top shelf too.


----------



## chrisstef

Cavemanning 4's should be a sport.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friggn' awesome Smitty.

Haha Hog!


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is Stef. It's just not sanctioned and rarely admitted to.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh …. the first rule about fight club ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

^That's why I dig you. Fast on the uptake.


----------



## bhog

Hey foot you a k series guy? 
I've been thinking about going k24a2 when my current motor gets tired.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ I got a couple Prius jokes….


----------



## bhog

I always talked about it.

Got caught one time by some buddy's I was in my living room with this gal that was real short on hair, she had about a 1/4" with a lil rat tail. With a hat on she was a 10


----------



## chrisstef

Buddy of mine bedded a young lass with only one leg. Didn't know until they hit the bedroom. Talk about surprises. That was possibly one of the best hang over stories I had ever heard.

I think those kinda gals are referred to as "peyos" hog.


----------



## bhog

Lol Tony don't be mad yours didn't come with a 2 liter.


----------



## bhog

I woulda hopped her around a bit. No discriminating in my time. My gramps used to say " don't cull too much @$$ho£€"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come on Hog, a bad haircut does not count. Nowhere in the ballpark dude.

Bwhaha… I'm Gonna Git You Sucka style. That is classic Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Solid elder's advice there Hog.


----------



## chrisstef

Slow day at the office.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A true numb-nuts.


----------



## chrisstef

... can ya tie em in a knot, can ya tie em in a bow …


----------



## bhog

^ lol I dunno she was called "that bald chick"


----------



## chrisstef

I participated in a reuse / deconstruction group with the local DEP so I get random newsletters and kinda thought this one was cool. Not too many guys out of NYC but a new mill is opening up soon focusing on reclaimed timber:

http://www.bignyc.org/millworks


----------



## bhog

I'm going to deflower Stefs top. 
Just sayin


----------



## AnthonyReed

A bad haircut is a transitory state, easily remedied. A "10" with a bad wig? Does. Not. Count. Just because your bros are busting a little nuts it is not valid. You don't get credit for her.

"I found a $100 bill once but it was dirty".... come on man. Such bullsh!t.


----------



## chrisstef

There's a steady stream of sickness flowing in the room today. I like it. Good to have you around Hog. Was Sinead O'Conner any good?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Stef.


----------



## bhog

I guess I accept that Tony. But bro , it was a shaved headed emo. Never mind in guess that's normal for you( close to dudes).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Next he will tell us about the stain she had on her shirt.


----------



## bhog

Yep, was good enough the next day too, but then it got weird.

You a lil salty about knowing in gonna get all oiled up n root on ur top?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You saw the top of her shaved melon for 10 minutes and then it was shoved under a pillow for the rest of the night, a buns up 10…. You are a clown.

Yes I'm gay.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tell us.

Talk about weird....


----------



## bhog

^ lol
I missed you

Figured today was a good day to terrorize everybody. My youngest is trying to break a fever so I had to stay home with her.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope the spud gets to feeling better.


----------



## bhog

She's got too much of me in her to stay down too long.


----------



## chrisstef

Makin room …..


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is gonna be good to watch. A cleared canvas is a fine preamble.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For Bhog, motorboat a Pokemon:


----------



## Tugboater78

^ id def motorboat that, i can ignore the silly outfit

in process of renovation of shop space for more room. As much as room as you can squeeze from a odd shaped shop like mine. Had to put the "radio alarm saw" in the basement till i can find room for it in shop, can probably set it up in basement permanently as long as i pad my head. Hell I don't know.

a song to bring yah into my shop..


----------



## Tugboater78

.


----------



## CL810

Now I know why people collect pokemons. They are cute!


----------



## chrisstef

I can go cover to cover on the and justice for all album tug. Gonna need an addition to the addition for the radio alarm saw.

Don't be so quick to judge those pokemon Cl810 .. im pretty sure there are some pics of BHog dressed up as Snorlax that would change your tune.

One day closer to the weekend boys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh…. hurry up already.

Bhog is a cosplayer/furry? Somehow that does not surprise me. Him all costumed up cruising his Prius = Lady Slayer.


----------



## chrisstef

If that outfit doesn't fetch some beave nothing will.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Man-o-man he is a sexy ba$tard!


----------



## CL810

So much wrong in the world!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wrong?

Hog just likes to get his groove on. Life is too short for hate Clayton.


----------



## CL810

You're right T. I'm not a hater, just very confused right now…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seeing Bhog stuffed into his Prius, buckled in with his five-point harness as he slings lines at chicks on the bus stop benches would melt your heart Clayton. You'd realize a new hero. It'd shed light on all the rightness…


----------



## ShaneA

I bet he has one of those "tuner exhaust kits" too on the Prius, kinda sounds like a busted chainsaw, you know the ones…getting an extra 3 HP outta that bad boy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Mmmhhmm. Rattletrap…


----------



## bhog

I just choked on an apple laughing. 
Thanks for the nice pic Smitt I would def motor that.

Stef you have some weird fat guy fetish cause every pic you post of me is a biggun, hurt me deep.

I do have recaro seats in it but no 5 point harness,and stock axle back on her too( muffler) so no crazy noise.


----------



## chrisstef

A skinny guy dressed as Snorlax just doesnt do it for me, the humor is just not there. See my last years Halloween costume pic for proof of that.


----------



## bhog

"You'd realize a new hero" is sig worthy
Funny bastard


----------



## chrisstef

Hog's best lines being spewed from the drivers side of a burnt orange Prius.

Are you a parking ticket? 'Cause you've got fine written all over you.

You look cold. Want to use me as a blanket?

Is that a shovel in your pocket? Cuz im digging that ass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Glorious!


----------



## Airframer

Soooo much catching up to do here!

Finally back home after a week out of town. Nothing has changed in the shop needless to say. I still have 1 more corners worth of dovetails to do on my tool cabinet and a couple planes to restore.

Happy to have the family back together and back home. Single parenthood is the pits lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome back AF.


----------



## bhog

Lol^

Hey guys ask steff about the time I e-bagged him.

That is all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do tell Stef….


----------



## chrisstef

Here's the story:

Apparently while driving his Prius Hog was chomping away on a fat wad of original bubbleicious when he spotted a dime piece (reality says she was a 4) at the bus stop. Sounding like a tin can muffler on a chain saw Hog pulled over his Prius so the "dime" could hear him properly. As he shut off the car, the Prius went all Uncle Buck on him and backfired, scaring the day lights out of both Hog and the 250 lbs dime piece. They both jumped with fright and squealed. When Hog squealed he must have lost his giant wad of bubblicious. It ended up falling between his legs where he promptly sat on it for another 5 miles after being rejected by the wildabeast at the bus stop. When he finally noticed that he had sat in a big wad of pink gum he sent me a picture to lament in his sorrows telling me how ugly he was and how weak his game was. Took me almost 30 minutes to talk the poor guy off the ledge. I said "B, just come back over to LJ's where there's people that care about you and share the same interests. We dont judge you."

Hog and I became pretty good friends that day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Phenomenal story.

The "check it out I sat in bubble gum" trick touches me deep in my soul. Taught to me by my buddy's Detroit born Vietnam Vet Dad at the age of 12, I have utilized and been victim of it many times over the years. Fellow practitioners of that artful sack-tap hold revered placement in my heart.

Its modification to the e-era is complete virtuosity.

I am in awe.

Love this place.


----------



## bhog

Lol ^ you're chewed up bro.

Get back to work ( Christopher Walken voice)


----------



## chrisstef

Rreading that story I think I might check myself in tonight. There's something not right in my head.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're fine….

Actually, you make for a better planet.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww yea .. just got the call … countertop lumber is ready for pick up. I shall have one loaded down jeep tomorrow morning, rubbing raw walnut all the way home.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog has been warming up his Speedo all week for this occasion. You two have a blast.


----------



## bhog

Hell yeah!!
I'm gonna root. I let the clowns wig grow out because the speedo spillage works wonders as an oil applicator. I'm going to take pics too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seriously that story needs a frame around it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Clown wig pictures are always a hit.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure weve scared off 50,000 other lj's. Lol.

Hog youre a bad influence.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, welcome back to the funny farm! The inmates missed you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

{blink} ..... {blink}


----------



## bhog

I can be a bad influence at times, but it's only around you guys.

5 points whoever can answer this question

" Do you know what brings rats, mice, snakes up out they hole "?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Chonkyfire


----------



## bhog

Aww man Tony


----------



## chrisstef

^ respect.

... Mixed with rock and roll.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony knows things!


----------



## bhog

I knew you were awesome but man,


----------



## bhog

Indubitably piper pied

Major respect if you didn't google that.


----------



## chrisstef

Check this out ….. Tooks the opportunity to get in a lil back saw practice. Practice? We talkin bout practice?










Pretty sweet huh.


----------



## bhog

^ I don't get it stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Just cut up a few stickers for the pending evening of glory tomorrow. I was Eluding to my lack of actual woodworking as of late. Did use a back saw though. I probably should have inserted sarcasm at the end.

"Practice? We talkin bout practice?" Man points for naming the owner of the quote.

Just wolfcheesed an entire pint of ben n jerrys. Im gonna go curl up now.


----------



## ShaneA

That is too easy Stef. Al Iverson

"We are not talking about a game, we talking about practice"


----------



## chrisstef

How about … "im a man! Im 40!"

I love sports rants.


----------



## ShaneA

"They are who we thought they were" I find this one comes in handy.

"Playoffs?, don't talk to me about playoffs, we couldn't do diddlypoo"


----------



## chrisstef

I always like Denny Green.

Heres a link to the im a man, im forty rant.


----------



## widdle

how about " let me know when those countertops are on my block "


----------



## JayT

Fave rant is still Hal McRae as manager of the Royals.


----------



## LukieB

Just so you guys know, you haven't scared me off. You guys crack me up.

I'm a little sad I got here too late today to answer either of those questions, cause I had correct answers for both(without a google search), I do indeed know what bring rats, mice, snakes, up out they hole and that we talkin bout practice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Notta game…notta game….we talkin bout practice.


----------



## chrisstef

I had a hunch you might had known the chonkyfire answer Lukie but i had only given it a 10% chance. Thats a pretty deep cut tgat Hog posted.

Babystef must be excited for walnut. He was up at 4:30. Dad's excited … but not that much. Little stink pot.


----------



## bhog

Good stuff. I get that song stuck in my head all the time.

I don't follow sports ( except boxing ) much so I had no idea what " practice " was.


----------



## chrisstef

This is how i prefer to mask the smell of morning farts in my car.










Gonna need to pick up a few special brews for my walnut rubdown session tonight.


----------



## donwilwol

oh my!!


----------



## chrisstef

Wanna touch it dontcha? Gawd, im like a giddy little school girl …. its gonna be a long day waiting until its quittin time.


----------



## racerglen

Just keep saying, saying…WAX TIME SOON !!


----------



## LukieB

Wow Stef, that is a nice looking haul there….I do kinda wanna touch it.

Love me some Outkast, Chonkyfire happens to be one of my all time favorites…Love that beat.

I'm excited this morning because we got our first snow.










First snow kind of signals the end of refrigerant season, and the beginning of "make money doing woodworking" season. Excited to get out to the shop….


----------



## donwilwol

you gotta love it Lukie!!


----------



## chrisstef

I had no idea you were such an Outkast fan. I go cover to cover on everything up until "the Love Down Below / Speakerboxx". I think I was in the 8th grade when I first started with Southernplayalistic. Id say Hootie Hoo might be my fave.

First snow - while it does indicate woodworking season it also indicates shoveling/snow blowing season. With the good comes the bad and the bad comes the good. The first ones always pretty, after that its just a pain in the ass.

Ive got a couple of boards in that pile that have some really cool figuring to the grain. I cant wait to shake it all out on the bench tonight over a handful of IPA's. Im gonna have more than a moment. T-minus 8 1/2 hours until I get to play with my wood. Its a blue ball kinda Friday for this guy.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey Tony - its cool that you been workin out and all but the new hipster haircut is kinda lame. I also wouldn't suggest Mickey D's after yoga class. It'll throw your Zen waaay off.


----------



## LukieB

I love most of the hip hop/rap from the nineties. (Mobb Deep, Souls of Mischief, Tribe called quest, Outkast, Wu Wang, NaS 2pac, Biggie, Dre, are all still getting regular plays on the iPod) But, like you said the other day, when things got to be about flossin ice and 22"s I started to lose interest. I think my man NaS might have been right in 2006 when he said hip-hop is dead : (

Snow: And hey let me just enjoy this one, don't be reminding me of all the shoveling that lies ahead. ; )

Good news is that the sun's already out and I'm guessing this white stuff will be gone by noon.


----------



## bhog

Knew you were following me! ^


----------



## TerryDowning

What is this mysterious white stuff on the ground called snow?? That presumably needs a shovel??

I don' git it.


----------



## TerryDowning

mmmmm Friday morning shavings


----------



## WayneC

Snow Lukie? It is still about 80 here in Cali during the day although it is getting down to a frigid 50 degrees at night now.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Waybe, here in MN they're talking snow flurries on Sunday, but nothing that will stick, so I'm good to keep wearing shorts 

Highs in the upper 40's for now, lower 40's next week, and then warming up to 50's lol Love this time of year, perfect weather


----------



## Tugboater78

Glad you guys share mostly the same music as I. I've always thought a man's choice in music defines their charActer, for the most part. That's a Chuck of walnut there. And the funky hair and outfit makes me shudder..


----------



## bhog

I agree Lukiebyo
Throw in some pharcyde too and others that I can't think of right now.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey Lukie wad "Wu Wang" a freudian slip?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Googled for sure, I got lucky once with knowing an Outkast song that Stef mentioned but that was a fluke. My ventures into hip hop are limited to exposure from friends playing it and what you guys offer up on the music thread.

Looks like you had a trunk full again Stef.

I accept the criticism Stef but you gotta admit my yoga pants are really starting to fit well and you lust after my high tops.


----------



## JayT

Lookin' kinda like Lukie's view right now. Here's out the front door of the office and still coming down hard.










Won't last, it's supposed to be in the 60's tomorrow.


----------



## bhog

Well gotta give ya cred for fessing up.

I figured you lounged to some Kast after crumblin' erb there Tony.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T - them lunges are doing ya right, but next time, if you've gotta do the walk of shame, leave a pair of shorts at the girlfriends house, wearing her yoga pants makes me a bit confused. The Birtish Knights on the other hand .. mighty solid.

TD - that's some serious cross grain work there brother. Cha got goin on?


----------



## mochoa

+1 to what Lucas and Hog say about Hip Hop, but my all-time favorite is Eric B and Rakim. Ya heard! "Know-The-Ledge" gives me goos bumps.

I had one of the first BK's to come out, you know the really ugly black and white ones, dope son!


----------



## ITnerd

This thread has taken a wonderful detour. +1 to all the golden hip hop callouts.

Anyone remember Kool G Rap? I remember the first time I heard Ill Street Blues I went downstairs and told my Mom I was going to become a rapper. She didn't even look up from making dinner, just said 'As long as you go to college sweetie - I want you to be a well educated rapper'. +1 for Mom.

Not that I did either - YOU SHOULD HAVE LET ME RAP, MA. Now its going to be a low budget retirement home for moms, unless they take hand planes for payment.

There's so much wrong with the Yoga-Wedgie-Mohawk picture, but its those damn shoes that are just mesmerizing. I thought it was patent leather cowboy boots at first. If anyone is going to rock that for Halloween - here's item 1 for your ensemble.


----------



## chrisstef

You sure this guy wasn't you back in the day Chris? I thought for a second Lukie was referring to this guy when he was talkin bout white stuff. I licky boo boom down lol.


----------



## Alexis

0


----------



## theoldfart

^ another damn 'bot I think!


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure that they follow me around. Damn bot groupies.


----------



## TerryDowning

TD - that's some serious cross grain work there brother. Cha got goin on?

Workin' on a saw bench, been updating occasionally on the smackdown thread.

Those dadoes will actually become mortises once I rip the board lengthwise and glue together. Makes fitting the tenons a breeze.

Speaking of music (If Rap can be called music…)

You know you're gettin' old when the songs you grew up with show up in a Time Life music collection commercial advertised on T.V.

Bread, America, Kansas, Foreigner (Their power ballads) Seals and Crofts, the list goes on and on. Flippin' channels I caught the commercial. Couldn't help but remember the "Oldies" commercials advertising 50's music from when I was a kid.

I'm now looking forward to the awesome gangsta rap commercials that will appear in the not too distant future. Some aging no name Rap group member hawking the "Classics" to the up and coming geezers.


----------



## 489tad

"I want you to be a well educated rapper" +1for Mom

No rapp'in tonight. I'm digging deep. Lay out work, New Belgium Shift and Captain Beyond. Anyone???


----------



## chrisstef

I got nada Dan but if you bust out a jean jacket do take a pic.


----------



## LukieB

No *Stef*, I was talking about snow….wait… what? That guys name is what?

I remember that track well….

Freudian slip indeed, LOL. Guess I was thinking bout wang after seeing that picture of Tony in his high-tops.

*Maur* Seeing your post reminds me that I totally flaked out on your mix CD…Some tunes coming your way soon.

*Chris*, I remember Kool G Rap, all these references to stuff I had forgotten about will have me doing some iTunes shopping here soon.

*Dan* It will be New Belgium Fat Tire for me tonight….gonna clean the shop


----------



## chrisstef

Must see shop pics tonight fellas.

Lukie - totally understandable.

Ive got babystef gettin his bubble guppies on rockin his jammies. After that its time to unload the lumber from the jeep, throw back a few Breckenridge outmeal stouts and fondle me some walnut.

Might have to bump some old school rap via pandora in honor of you fellas this evening.


----------



## LukieB

Brekenridge Oatmeal Stout makes it out to your part of the country? One of my favorites, but the Vanilla Porter is where it's at.


----------



## chrisstef

First time i ever seen it. Had to scoop it, in your honor of course.

Workin a tight playlist on the ipod for this evening festivities. Your boy might be tilting the hat to the side and stackin in the shop tonight.

Triumph - wu tang
Electric relaxation - tribe
Who shot ya - biggie
Gz n hustlas - snoop
When i be on the mic - rakim
Rebirth of slick - digable planets
Fugee la - fugees
Mass appeal - gangstarr
Money cash hoes - jay z
Shook ones - mobb deep
Affirmative action - nas
Incarcerated scarfaces - reakwon
Po folks - nappy root
Shadowboxin - gza


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good gawd.


----------



## LukieB

I think you should stick with the red bandana you rocked last time…

Cowardly hearts and straight up shook ones, shook ones










He ain't a crook son, he's just a shook one


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I've heard of ~none~ of those tracks…


----------



## Hammerthumb

I must be getting old. Don't know any of that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I did not realize Stef was a tobacco user.


----------



## Boatman53

You beat me Paul, I was going to post that same thought. Maybe I'm just too isolated in my shop, yea I'll go with that one.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, Paul, Smitty….Its called a generation gap!!!! I've not heard of most of the acts they talk about. My music collection is substantial but aint got none of dat. Last loud concert I went to was Led Zeppelin, maybe '68. Oh then there was Little Feat with Lowell George, Sigh good ol' days ;0)


----------



## Boatman53

Yes Kevin we may be old but we got to see all the cool bands.
Jim


----------



## TerryDowning

I totally empathize with Smitty, Paul, and Jim.

Looks like I'm not the only one that's now part of a Time Life Music collection generation.


----------



## theoldfart

The Airplane in '67, Joni Michel/jaco Pastorius/Pat Metheney/Brecker Brothers etc in one show at Tanglewood. Oh Yea


----------



## bhog

Nice playlist stef.

That thug life tat on Stefs belly grew into a baby bottle lol.

My fave Kast songs are Chonkyfire or 13th floor/growing old, mood depending.


----------



## jmartel

Snow? It's still in the 60's in Seattle. I'm going Kayaking tomorrow up in the North Cascades.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful!


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## 489tad

The aluminum bat and gorilla tape have nothing to to with the youts that are stealing my pumpkins.
Ran out of Shift. Outlaw IPA


----------



## chrisstef

I was one of those youths at one time. I was a ba$tard lol.

Wonder how you could rig a punkin to spoil those hoodlums? Think balloons filled with suttin. Rigged to pop.

For some of the fellas that didnt know those songs, check out the digable planets tune, bet youd dig it. Cant say that for the rest of that playlist though.


----------



## 489tad

Alright Chris its not a denim jacket "So I wore this ridiculous thing for you.
"









Modeling career circa 1989.


----------



## 489tad

Pressure switch, air tank and coyote urine.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan that is excellent. Pretty sure that plaza is now a spa and bagel place. Far from the high fashion wears you were sportin back in the day.


----------



## 489tad

A couple IPAs and all the humility and security are out the window.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## JayT

Smitty, that floor is going to be off the hook, even more awesome than a pair of vintage BK's


----------



## chrisstef

My elbow is sore lookin at that pic Smitty but holy crap would it be worth it. Youre on some next level stuff bro.

You know they make air assisted nailers right


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a big toe that's not been right since one of those jobs! I spewed some profanity that day. Looking good Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Half way.










Done this way.


----------



## chrisstef

Go smitty go go go go smitty!


----------



## 489tad

Sweet floor. Your making me thirsty.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a budweiser activity for sure. Mmm red delishy, flooring nailers, and reclaimed lumber.


----------



## theoldfart

I coulda' sworn I posted this a little while ago? Brain farts I guess. Finally joined the dark side and pulled out Ole Yeller since I did not feel like resawing 3 feet of 5" of white oak:








Not tooo bad








For Galloot Redemption points I did smooth by hand








Would have been a good book match









Its for the Granddaughter Christmas project


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

End of Day One.


----------



## theoldfart

Sahwheet. Must feel good to walk on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walk? Sh*t, I'm sitting. So sore from bending over I feel like bhog…


----------



## theoldfart

Helped a friend install a floor a number of years ago and remember that feeling well. Hickory is a bugger when warped!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wish I had a solid resaw solution, nice PM bandsaw there…


----------



## chrisstef

If old yeller ever needs to be put out to pasture you got a buddy willing to drive OF.

Smitty - huge lol. them hammys gonna be tight bro but well worth a bit of pain. Im diggin the look buddy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lower back is what the alcohol is targeting…

I love it, 'I've wanted to do this for years.'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got my shop dog keepin' me company too.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like a good friend Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm surprised your sanding it Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's painted in some places, Don. Can't have that.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, who are you and WHAT did you do with Smitty!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You think it should stay 'raw?'


----------



## ShaneA

Nah, sand it down. Then over the yrs you can get it back to that look again.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm going to side with Dandy Don on this one, it has character. You've got plenty of good light so it's not going to darken anything and if (read when) you ding it you won't notice. Even beer stains will magically disappear!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't pretend it will be 'uniform looking' after sanding, but it will pull them together. Two houses, four rooms donated these boards. I'd like them to look good here.

Shane has the right idea, I think.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and it will level them. Some variance here that's gotta go.


----------



## theoldfart

What finish?


----------



## donwilwol

I was only stating what I though you would do. I'm not sure what I would do. I know my wife would have me install that exact floor in our living exactly like it id if I had that lumber. I has character for sure.


----------



## JayT

Lovin' the current look, but if the planks aren't even then it becomes a safety issue and would totally support sanding to get a flat floor.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I'm not sure what I would do."

Ditto. Red has a good position too.

Poly?


----------



## chrisstef

Super progress Smit. Im in the sand it camp. Hell i might have planed it but sanding will leave enough material to know that it wasnt fresh outta da box. Thats basically an entire new life for a shop. New look, chance to reorganized and purge the no need ums. You should install a dumbwaiter so mama could just deliver you your dinner cuase youre never gonna be in the house.


----------



## donwilwol

yep, it should be flat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not a trip hazard or anything, but some edges need attitude adjustment.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Boards are 125+ years old. (Pic is upside down, sorry)


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, take Stef's advice and toss the "no need ums". I'll drive out and help ;0)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## NinjaAssassin

Smitty that's looking awesome.

Here is the present state of my…"shop"



















It's newly built so it's obviously got a ways to go before it's a real shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty's tshirt


----------



## chrisstef

Its got beer. Shop status achieved.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ninja, it's beautiful. Congratulations, buddy.


----------



## jmartel

Closing in on finishing up construction on this.










Routed out pockets in the panel down to about 3/32", which was about as thin as I wanted to go before risking breakthrough.










Why you ask? For these:










Wireless charging pads for his phone and tablet. Now, all he has to do is toss them on the top of the panel and they will automatically charge. No fumbling with cables or anything like that.


----------



## CL810

The wooden floors are enviable. Good looks Smitty & Ninja.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Jmart, looks great. Wish I had such a thing.

Stef - good inputs, thanks. Ditto to Clayton.

EDIT: Time to cleanup and relax…


----------



## john2005

Lookin good Smitty! And how do you get so much done while still being able to post. Impressive really. I say sanding them will create a lot of dust in your workshop. I know, its profound right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John, lol, you're right. The only time I'd do this is now, while the shop is empty. Walls can be dusted, easier than full shop mode…


----------



## chrisstef

Don a respirator and chuck a 36" fan in the door. No dust problem (at least inside the shop). Good luck gettin outta bed this mornin Smitski.

Jmart - what the proposed finish on the lap desk / charging station / curly maple goodness?

Its quarter of 6. Why oh why is my son afraid to miss the 6 o'clock news. The weekend weather chic aint even hot. Baaaad babystef.

Scooped up a freud think kerf 24t rip blade for mass walnut cutting. Hoping to start this week with a couple of the stand alone tops. Then its on to the bigger sections. Gonna do a lil crawlin on this one. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Tugboater78

insomnia sucks..

I like my little shop it has character but i am about to go today and look at this today. and hopefully have it delived and installed by wednesday. 
















the second pic is a generic interior pic of the building these guys make, i dont think this one has the bench installed, if it did i would be taking most of it down.

$3950.00

Nice pre owned 14×24 wood high barn that has 2 windows, double doors, 2 vents, 2 lofts and a ladder.
It is in good overall condition but could use some touchup paint on the trim.

I need a place to store things that are holding me up from getting a working kitchen again. This is my kitchen, it's been this way for almost 2 years, sad i know. My cabinets are stacked in the back lstarboard side, some out of picture, all filled with cutoffs and other junk that has found a place to rest. the left side hanginf blanket is covering a window i have to remove. I have a new one to install about 14 inches more to the right and will be higher up the wall. Current window is 1 ft off the ground, I need it at least 40" above, so my new sink cabinet can be installed on that wall, under it.









I am a single man and learned a long time ago how to cook with portable appliances (crockpot, elec skillet, hot plate, etc.) Getting sick of it, and I think I am about to move my GF in with her 2 kids and i think i better get something done.

i could store all my stuff and have room for storing wood and moving the tablesaw and "radio alarm saw" and other power tools into this new building and be accessable.


----------



## 489tad

Smitty pop a few advil, throw back a coffee and have at it. Too cold to ride so I heading to clean the garage. Dam peer pressure.


----------



## waho6o9

Good ideas Tboater and may you have good fortune
going forward.


----------



## bhog

Nice work Smitt and lol. Shoulda hollered at me again ,friend ,I have a nice pneumatic flooring nailer.

My shop is thrashed.


----------



## donwilwol

I have a nice pneumatic flooring nailer

He say's when the 90% complete picture is posted.


----------



## chrisstef

Crispy this mornin.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Tug. That would make one heckuva shop.

Home after a long night at work. Bummed because a couple of my friends got hurt last night. But the sight of my shop, drawer and door parts waiting, instantly puts me in a better mood. 
Probably better take a little nappy-poo first.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, hope you friends are ok. You and Smitty have warm and inviting shops. Could be a tv show set even.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry I am late but: 
"Walk? Sh*t, I'm sitting. So sore from bending over I feel like bhog…"

Damn. Fine. Work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good pooch there.










Really It does not need to be sanded. The small uneven variances will wear in time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Jmartel.

That has to make dirty dishes less obvious Justin.

Beautiful Stef.

Sorry to hear your friends were hurt BRK, I hope it was nothing serious.


----------



## chrisstef

Bout ready for glue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pasadena Heritage Craftsman Weekend.

A portion of which was a walking tour of a neighborhood next to Cal Tech that is lousy with craftsman style houses.

Palms & magnolias; an odd juxtaposition:

















The owners requested that no pictures of the interiors be taken. :


















The docent donned a fancy hat:


















Clipped gable / Jerkin head roof on the right:


















Massive eves:









Eased beams:









Pop-ups:


----------



## chrisstef

Love the tour of the craftsmans. Hands down my favorite style of house. Dont see tons of em up here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Double gable:









Triple gable:


















Another clipped gable:


----------



## theoldfart

Finished milling, ripping and crosscutting stock to make the two Stickley chairs for my granddaughter









Love the grain, finishing it should really bring it out


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smashing:






















































Clinker brick used in the patio wall:


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is beautiful Stef.

Looking forward to seeing the chairs OF.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's Pop admiring our handiwork. Floor installation complete.










Oh, and thanks bhog for the offer. Whacking the nailer wasn't a problem, really, it was the up-and-down pulling these boards into line. Some required 'wedging' four times over 11' to get the seams closed up. But that's the way it is with salvaged material; it takes more effort but for me it's usually worth it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Beautiful pics, Tony. Thanks for posting!


----------



## CL810

*Smitty *- Frame worthy pic on so many levels. Dad, job done well together, tool chest at the ready, a new day in a working shop,....

Frame made from left over scraps???


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Clayton.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, like Steff said not many of those up in the Northeast. We see quite a few of then in NorCa and around Palo Alto when we visit.l


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Smitty, that floor is gorgeous. Like Clayton said, great frame-worthy picture, too!


----------



## AnthonyReed

They had a vendor expo at the convention center. From textiles to restoration contractors. It was typical; nice items & ridiculous prices:







Etc…

The Playhouse was the highlight there actually:


















-Over-


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop floor shavings!


----------



## ShaneA

Great pics fellas. +1 on craftsman style being awesome.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

T- Don't taunt me with the craftsman bungalows….I can't take it.


----------



## LukieB

*Tony*, those pics are great, I am also a huge fan of the craftsman style houses, definitely my favorite.

*Smitty*, The floor looks awesome, love that last pic with your dad, very cool. Keep the sanding to a minimum…I think it looks sweet like it is. I'm sure you'll find the perfect amount of patina, you always do. Kinda surprised you're not going at it with one of these… ; )


----------



## donwilwol

nice work fellas.


----------



## JayT

Floor looks great, Smitty.

Thanks for the tour, Tony. I love Craftsman style.

My latest project. Too chincy to post as an official LJ project, but came out pretty well.










Needed a bulletin board for the new office, so made one. Cork tiles glued onto some 1/4 ply, then covered with Mossy Oak fabric. The frame is barnwood. The best part for me is that it was done mostly galoot. Table saw was used to rip to width, but other than that it was all hand tools. Used the plane received from HammerThumb to smooth out the old wood, miters were cut freehand and trimmed on the shooting board and a #45 was used to create the grooves for the ply to set in (you might have seen the "therapy" photo in the HPOYD thread). For hand tool frame corners, I was happy. Was even able to leave some of the weathering in cracks and low places.


----------



## chrisstef

Chock full of strength around here today. Great show gang.


----------



## donwilwol

I disagree JayT, it should be posted proudly as a project. I think it looks great.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, in the right gallery, it might bring in some bucks! Freehand miters? NIce going.


----------



## racerglen

Very nice work Jay !!


----------



## john2005

Lovin the floor Smitty! And Tony +1 on "thanks for the tour". Love that style


----------



## JayT

OK, Don. You win


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, that's more worthy than half the stuff on the project board. Oopps, did I just post that


----------



## donwilwol

I thought about saying it Red.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I thought it too, Rojo.


----------



## theoldfart

Out loud!


----------



## Tim457

Man, I missed a lot. Stef going all bow-chicka-wow-wow for his walnut rubdown session, and I missed my chance to say we're gonna need more wax! I don't know half the groups on that playlist either, I do like me some tupac but usually I prefer music from when people had musical talent, and could play their own instruments and sing. I did have that Digable planets album when I was in high school though and used to love the bass effects on my car's system. Not really sure why I bought that system, seemed fun at the time.

Awesome stuff here guys. Agree with the others, that picture is very frame worthy, Smitty.


----------



## jmartel

The current finish plan is to spray deft lacquer. Simple finish. Oil would darken the maple too much.

Also, red, if you like Craftsman bungalows, visit here in Seattle. Seems like damn near half the area is craftsman style. I love it.


----------



## 489tad

Smitty, +A on the frame! Great job on the floor!


----------



## ITnerd

Catching up after a trip to see the Skins - what a game.

Stef - If yours and LukieB's pic had a baby (Snow & Thug Belly) you would have captured me at my prime. I am happy to announce I am only 2 songs short of your playlist in my Ipod.

Smitty the floor looks fantastic, if you can move around it without constantly catching your feet, I would leave it - especially for a shop.

Tony - love the craftsman style, one of my favorite types. Also a huge fan of the bungalows and mid century ranchers. Its interesting how they differ from regions - here in Atlanta, most of the craftsman homes have the tapered columns, and it looks like most in your area have the straight columns.

+1 for the use of Camo in a bulletin board - that would sell like hotcakes down here in the south.


----------



## chrisstef

My prediction is that you are missing When I be on the Mic by Rakim and Mass Appeal by Gang Starr. The gang starr track is iffy though. The hook on that song is timeless.

"suckas be playing themselves tryin to gain mass appeal"

Wow - a 45-41 game must have been a heck of a game to be at. Im jealous. BTW Chiefs - 7-0. That's right.


----------



## RGtools

Good lord this thread has some legs on it lateley.

I am sure I have other things to comment on, but my brain is just quivering at this point.

*Stef* your shop is looking squeky clean dude, keep it up (and mess it up a little in the process).


----------



## TerryDowning

Looks like lot of big busy weekends
Smitty's floor awesome
Craftsman Homes in Pasadena (Courtesy of of Tony) The only place I've seen as many is Menlo Park, CA Love me some craftsman style carpentry.

New shops

Stef's walnut rubdown

Free hand miters and smoothing with a swap plane

and I finished the wall (well almost) I still need to finish blasting off excess grout with the pressure sprayer but that will happen over tine. I already hit it once, once more should do it.

















I still need to clean the planter, Put the soil back in, and plant new plants (Then LOML will be happy)









I actually got some shop time in this weekend.
Feet for the saw bench almost complete, I just need to finish squaring the one in the vise









Dovetails complete for uprights and top pieces









Draw bore the tenons for the uprights to the feet, fit the tops, and finish the wagon vise and she's done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good TD.


----------



## chrisstef

Those mortises look nice and clean TD, now I can see all that cross grain work with that 78. Wall come out nice too buddy. Youll be all set for planting season come next spring.


----------



## TerryDowning

Great part about being in So. Cal we can actually plant year round!

Bad part is lawn needs to be mowed year round.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good part, lawns are only 10' x 10'.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I kinda thought about that after I posted it. The only climates ive lived in are Connecticut and that in Wisconsin, where, as my father used to say, they've only got 2 seasons, winter and july 4th.


----------



## TerryDowning

Only 2 seasons here Summer and Fire, with an occasional rain squall commonly refereed to here as a "Storm".

I wish my lawn was 10' x 10'

More like 40' x 80', with plenty of trees (18? I think??) and planters to dodge but I have a son that hates to mow, (sure I'd love to mow the lawn for you Dad, grumble grumble grumble. And you want it edged??). But as long as he's living under my roof and eating my food, it's the least he can do. so it's all good


----------



## 489tad

Terry, Your boy edges?


> ?


 He's a keeper.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have to pay for your elbow room out there in the sticks by way of more yard work.

Summer and Fire is funny and close to true.


----------



## chrisstef

My old man used to say that our yard got smaller and smaller everytime i mowed it. My brother got off scot free and never had to mow until i was in college. Ba$tard.

Once a boy becomes a man, and the yard becomes his own, there is little pride taken. Then again im preachin to the choir around here.

Maybe some glue ups tonight if i can stem off the fatigue handed out by my own son. I hate me some molars.


----------



## TerryDowning

Only when I make him. He is a keeper though.

He's my youngest and just started college this year majoring as a bio tech weenie and already smarter (at least book wise) than the old man.

My kids are my retirement plan

Yup Tony, North L.A county is in fact the sticks still (kinda, but not like when I was a kid growing up here). I can still see wild lands from work and home and hear the coyotes most nights. And I pay for it in more ways than yard work, the county assessor makes darn sure of that! (But I can still plant in the planter in November!!)

Hang in there stef, it really won't be long until baby stef is taller than you and heading off to college. You'll remember the early years fondly as the teenage years are much more tiring, stressful and sleepless IMO.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef and TerryD, the best part is when they make you a grandfather. As far a landscaping we have a little under 2/3 of an acre and 2/3 of that is landscaped. I hate lawns! That's my wife's hobby.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Boy this thread moves fast! Sorry I missed the weekend. Wife takes over the computer at home.

Music - My era is more like the Stones, Cream, Joe Cocker, and Leon Russel.

Smitty's shop floor - I feel for ya Smitty. Swung that mallet for may years. A lot of designers here in Las Vegas would pay good money for that floor the way it sits. I wouldn't sand it. Scrape any edges that have too big a lip and leave it.

Drinks in the shop - Although I used to drink more than my share of Bud Lite or Guiness, here is my drink of choice now a days:










I like the taste and don't miss the hangovers.


----------



## bhog

Terry my wife says the same thing about our daughters being a retirement plan, they're still young yet though. One is beautiful and extremely smart ,the other one is gorgeous and exactly like me ( not a brain surgeon and full of mischief ). I'm scared.


----------



## CL810

Hammerthumb - that's a playlist!!


----------



## chrisstef

Trying to dial in a tablet weve had for a year now. I was joking with my wife how evolution in 100 years will adapt one human thumb witha roller ball and the other with an eraser like appendage for typing on small touchscreens.

Glued up 2 small panels for the counters tonight.

Typingsucks on this thing. Ooh drag to type, that's neat. Just found that.

Hog - they look just like me dont they.


----------



## Tugboater78

inside and out a "small" project in the works

i was a pocket holing fool































































it's sitting about 36" above where it will be going….


----------



## Tugboater78

oh muhhy… i think im calling them in the morning..

http://lexington.craigslist.org/mat/4102422446.html


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa, that's a serious stash there Tug. You best be up early to make out on a deal like that.

Little cabinet making action? Nothing says motivation like a pending influx in household membership. Lookin good brah.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Mosquito

That is indeed quite the healthy stash there… good luck!

-

Still nothing relevant to the site coming from my shop lately, and probably not for the next week or so, at least…
Currently, it's a photo booth for my most recent computer project :-/


----------



## AnthonyReed

Photo booth? That is elaborate.


----------



## Mosquito

It looks fancier than it is lol It's about $11 worth of 1/2" PCV pipe and fittings, a black sheet, my sharpening table/shop table, and 4 yards of light weight white fabric I got last week for $9 total, and some lamps.

It helps make the images look better though, and I've also been doing reviews for a site that I'm an admin on for my computer modding related activities, so it'll be good for that too. 









All folds flat, or can come apart too, which is good. I'm hoping to use it for some of the smaller woodworking stuff I do too


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh, nothing fancy about that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am just busting nuts Mos.

Spectacular results in that photo.


----------



## chrisstef

Trying to fit Tony in there for the nude modeling session is gonna be tough Mos. Gonna need some more PVC, and probably some Lysol too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bullsh1t! Lysol? I am immaculately clean.


----------



## Tugboater78

sigh…sold..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn. Sorry to hear it Tug.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up this tool cart from Harbor Freight yesterday. Very high quality for the money (with a coupon). I would highly suggest picking one up if you need more storage for automotive type hand tools (or even to organize chisels/screwdrivers and everything else you have rolling around)


----------



## chrisstef

Had a feeling that one was gonna move quick. Gotta be on the ball to grab the good deals off the craiger. You should try and call the old timer and just shoot the chit with him for a little bit Justin. Sometimes you can get them to open up a little bit and you may find that hes got more goodies stashed away. He likes you enough you might get first crack at the secret stash.

Let me know if you need any pointers on charming old men. Lysdexic taught me everything he knows.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Pro on the chicken hawk circuit.


----------



## Tim457

Wow Mos, that's a pretty sweet product photo setup. Photography lights and stands costs thousands to get that good of results.


----------



## Mosquito

always fun to see what one can come up with when they don't have that kind of money to throw at it lol


----------



## jmartel

Tim: Lighting is lighting when it comes to photography. The physics applies regardless of the light source. The professional setups are vastly superior though due to the ability to tweak every variable to suit the exact look you are going for. Power, color, size/type of modifiers, etc. What Mos showed is that you can get very good results out of normal objects for very cheap, but it certainly isn't the easiest to use or the best.

Disclaimer: I've never had more sophisticated light setups more than just a handful of flashes and some umbrellas on stands.

If anyone cares, there is a very lengthy website that has all the information you could want to know about lighting for photography at strobist.blogspot.com in their Lighting 101 section.


----------



## Mosquito

It's certainly not the best set up, that's for sure. But it's much better than nothing, which is what I had before. The photography is a by product of my other hobbies, so it's not something I intend to spend that much on. Just wanted to throw something together to help my photos turn out better, especially as I try to progress my position in the communities.

Also, it's only with a point and shoot, nothing fancy like a DSLR. I'm not that into taking pictures lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

And just like with your workmate you turn out amazing quality results whilst using the bare minimum of resources.

You seek position in communities? Hmm. To what end?


----------



## jmartel

No worries, Mos. I had a 7D with a few nice lenses for a bit. Shot airshows, cars/motorcycles, the zoo (see avatar), landscapes, etc. I ended up getting rid of it earlier this summer due to dis-use. I sold it and got an Olympus mirrorless camera with a dive housing, underwater flash, and other related needed goodies to take it underwater. I just didn't use my camera much, and it was a pain in the butt to haul gear everywhere. Plus, I wanted the ability to use it while diving, and just the housing alone would have been $2k, plus I would have needed at least 1 flash, a few arms, a tray mount, etc.


----------



## Mosquito

In my computer related hobbies, I've been gaining traction and getting more exposure lately. In the past year I've been added as a moderator and later moved to admin on one of my regular computer modding sites (TheModZoo.com), and have been doing reviews them.

With the current project (pictured above), I was fortunate enough to get the power supply sponsored by a vendor, which is a first for me. I like pushing the envelope of creative ideas when it comes to computer case mods, and it was my first passion. Sometimes there's ideas that I'd like to try out, but don't have the cash to fully explore, and it'd be nice to be able to have the portfolio and reputation established to approach vendors, who may be able to help in return for the advertisement/marketing that they get out of it.

Since very few people ever get to see them in their true form (in person), I've been trying harder lately to get better pictures of my projects, for when I share them online, much like projects here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crystal clear, thanks.

I can't see a guy like you having any problems achieving that goal.


----------



## RGtools

*Mos* that is one of the cleanest cases I have ever seen. I love those case designs. Care to share the specs?


----------



## 7Footer

JMartel - I've got that same toolbox from HF, I am happy with it too. I think I am going to build a table top for it to have a little extra space to do some light work on. Just something that I can lift on and off when I need to. I flipped the handle upside and moved my little spray can rack to where you have yours and like it way better, wish I would've done that when assembling it, ever since I had the can caddy thing towards the top it was always in the way. Those US General toolboxes are pretty damn heavy duty and well priced for the $$ though.

This thread does move fast, 211 new replies since I caught up last week!

Good music references too Stef, Outkast is one of my faves, too bad the new stuff has gone downhill so much, I'm a Dre, Snoop, UGK, Tech N9ne, Tupac, Jurrasic 5, Eminem, Obie, D12, Aesop Rock, reggae and most dubstep type of dude, although I grew up on classic rock. I appreciate anything that takes real talent to write but hip-hop, reggae and dubstep are my wheelhouse. ;-) Music keeps me from losing my mind, amazing what a favorite track can do for the psyche. My absolute favorite song right now is the Skrillex and Damian Marley 'Bun Dem' track, pure gold.

That floor is awesome Smitty.

I think I might get a couple hours in the shop tonight.. Lately every time I get in my shop I feel like my head just spins in circles, I can't get anything organized, just bouncing back and forth because there are SO many things I want to do, but I never accomplish anything… Any advice from the vets?


----------



## chrisstef

I find that when i get the heads spins in the shop its typically due to the fact that the my tools arent ready to go. Either not tuned, dull, or missing parts. I rack my brain trying to figure out an alternative method but keep hitting bumps in the road. Eventually i shut off the lights and pack it in.

If this is the case 7 spending some quality time with your gear will pay dividends. Get it all dialed in and youll be a happy camper.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

When things spin in place, I try (operative word: try) to organize and carve out single tasks to focus on. Pays dividends in the long run.


----------



## donwilwol

I tend to back off, pick a small project and the fact I accomplished something helps me move forward.

I also tend to make a list when I'm not in the shop to prioritize. It doesn't necessarily have to be a written list, just know what you want to accomplish when you get there.


----------



## lysdexic

When my head starts spinning in the shop I usually go ahead and start my second 6-pack of high gravity Belgians. This doesn't seem to work, but I'll keep trying.

Seriously, I am sooo stuck on these cedar screen doors that I am embarrassed.


----------



## Mosquito

*Ryan*, with out trying to hijack this thread too much, I'm running an Asus Gryphon motherboard, and I painted the thermal armor white, with 16GB of RAM, an Intel i7-4770k overclocked to 4.8GHz stable on 1.25v, cooled by a 240mm radiator custom water loop. It's got a mid range GPU since I don't game (lots of memory for dual monitors), a pair of 120GB Intel SSDs in RAID0, and with a special kick on the side panel… 





The ongoing worklog that I've got can be found here: http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/938-mod-visible-contrast-updated-21st-october-2013/

But you'll have to go through a few pages of comments in addition to the worklog


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks for the tips, I think I'll try a combo, I'll make a list, hang it up in my shop, then go do a project, all whilst drinking Ninkasi Total Domination. I'll make sure and do all my cutting before my 4th beer though, safety first don't you worry ;-)

Mos that is a beast! Not a gamer either but would love a powerhouse like that for a little home studio.


----------



## 7Footer

hey Mos btw - how much of a difference do you see with the RAID0 setup? I've read up on it a bit but haven't tried it out. We use these little tablet computers here at work in our helicopters to track our applications with a windows based GPS program. I put SSD's in all of them because the vibrations from our helicopters wear out a normal HD in a year or less, plus they run so much better on an SSD, but I've been wondering how noticeable the RAID setup is, IF I can even do with a tablet…


----------



## Mosquito

I would be doubtful if you could RAID in a tablet, but if it has the support for it, it's worth it if you're looking for speed. I get pretty good read and write speeds in RAID0 compared to single drive. Not quite double, but about 75% imrpovement


----------



## chrisstef

Schhmmmoooveeeee.


----------



## bhog

Steffy is afraid of ham wallet. 
That is all.


----------



## jmartel

I hate sanding, but I'll be damned if wood sanded to 600 grit doesn't feel as smooth as a baby's ass.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beauty, Stef…


----------



## chrisstef

Negative on being afraid of the ham wallet. It adores me, and the feeling is mutual.

That's the first panel of the new countertops in its final stage of glue up. Hoping to pull it out of the clamps tonight and get it cross cut to final dimension. Rinse and repeat this exercise about 15 more times and ill be in business.

What do you guys think about an edge profile? I showed wifeski a roman ogee and she though it was a little too dramatic. Im guessing it more of a personal preference than anything but I think a simple profile at about 3/8" in depth would be the ticket on 5/4 tops.


----------



## waho6o9

Either a chamfer or a quarter round profile works for me.

YMMV


----------



## donwilwol

Either a chamfer (hand plane style) or a very small quarter round profile works for me.


----------



## chrisstef

Input appreciated gentlemen. Ill bring it to the board for approval.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Billfold phobia is a hard knock life.

This place is not only fun it's educational.

I agree with the guys that a subtle edge would look best, particularly a chamfer.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I know it's hard by I would try the subtle approach as suggested above!

The granddaughter project progresses. Two legs cut and tapered, two to go:


















Everything else is cut and ready for assembly/joining. Steam bending the back slats! a first for me!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is sexy OF.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, 'tanks!


----------



## chrisstef

Tapers and bent laminations …. that's niiice!


----------



## theoldfart

Legs done









Now coffee!


----------



## theoldfart

So a mock up:









From the front









Now time to chop and drill!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Alright! Very cool. Looking good Kevin.

Webbing for the seat?


----------



## theoldfart

Yes, something called Shaker Tape.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This pattern?


----------



## chrisstef

That's lookin pretty good OF. Shaker tape huh? Didn't Dr J have to use something like that back in the day?


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, yes the herringbone. Stef, I graduated with Dr.J from UMass! Not sure about his personal needs :0) !!


----------



## chrisstef

I dig the herringbone.

That's pretty cool Kevin. I mean as an ABA / NBA player he was revolutionary to the game. I hope that you got to see him play at UMass. Being a UConn guy its hard for me to say anything nice about UMass


----------



## theoldfart

Every time I hear the word Huskies I think of a large husky voiced manly woman! 'Course its just spiteful, since Camby spoiled the Final Four appearance. Still have the T shirts :0)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Work closing in on shop time, big time. Stuck here, essentially without shop, for awhile…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well if you are going to have to be stuck somewhere , that'd be a pretty acceptable one.


----------



## chrisstef

If you were wondering Kevin, this is what a championship looks like


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - the way I look at it is that this is a huge project and youre making short work of it so far. If youre really antsy, forego the sanding and move it all back in. I wouldn't hate ya for it. In the end its your house and you can do as you damn well please


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is one way to look at it; universe pressing you to forgo the shine on the floor.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Stef, but the really hurt. sniff sob whine


----------



## chrisstef

Aww im sorry buddy. I don't like hurting peoples feelings.

Here's to that fateful day 9 years ago when UMass defeated then #7 UConn.
http://www.umassathletics.com/sports/m-baskbl/recaps/120904aaa.html

I would just like to add that Rudy Gay may be my least favorite Husky. Underachieving lazy ba$tard.


----------



## theoldfart

I miss Roe, Padilla, Kellog( even if he 's coaching now) and company. Heady days. I digress from woodworking. The SWMBO thinks my chair is too big for kids. Seat height is at 11" supposedly optimal for 5yr old. Thoughts?


----------



## chrisstef

I was trying to think of that kid who was the guard when Camby played .. Padilla. That's it!

11" sounds ok to me but im not real sure. A quick measurement says ive got about 17" from my knee to ankle.

Any way you can get a test seating out of the little one? Or maybe you could have her parents measure from her knee to ankle? That would probably clear up any mysteries. Cutting off a small portion of finished legs would kinda suck.


----------



## theoldfart

Worse yet would be re-lengthening the legs! Duct tape!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Get it the way you want it now Smitty, whatever that means. It'll bother you forever if you don't. Its looking good so far and the hard part is done.


----------



## theoldfart

Don's dead on. You and your posse' did an outstanding job, why blow it rushing now. Have a cold one and contemplate! Cuss a bit. Fume and all will be well. (What a crock of sh****). 
Patience greasshopper.


----------



## chrisstef

Kevin - ive got a childrens rocking chair at home, I could measure it for you tonight when I get in if you would like.

Don - truth brother. You may never have the shop empty like that again. In the grand scheme of things a week or 3 without a shop is like a pimple on the ass of an elephant.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, that would be much appreciated buddy.


----------



## chrisstef

You got it buddy. Il report back after im able to ditch this place they call "work".


----------



## donwilwol

And Google says…..
*Chair Height*
The most critical measurement required for building a kid's chair is the height of the seat. The child's feet should sit flat on the floor and his or her knees bend at a 90-degree angle if the chair is to be comfortable. This height can be quickly estimated by measuring the distance from the floor to the bottom of the standing child's knee.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That measurement will not hold true for long will it? Moving target there.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Don, I've looked at a few charts and they give an average seat height for a 5-6 yr old at 12". I'm trying to make these big enough so Hazel can use them for a few years and she's turning 1 in November. The plans call for 11" and I'm thinking about 10 1/4 to 10 1/2". Checking with my son tonight and compare results with what Stef comes up with.

Thanks for the feedback folks.


----------



## donwilwol

you'll just have to make them adjustable!!


----------



## theoldfart

Pneumatic cylinders?


----------



## chrisstef

Kevin - coincidentally i measured 11" on that childrens rocker.


----------



## theoldfart

Really, The wife is convinced thats too big! I'll have to see what my son comes up with. Thanks for doing that UConn Dog!


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef dons a bleached balloon knot. 
That is all


----------



## SamuelP




----------



## bhog

Lol!







!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## donwilwol

Stef, what do you measure when you're not on the child's rocker?


----------



## chrisstef

Don - i dunno, but ill tell ya, that adult sized chair seems huuuuge when im in it. Must be some weird proportional thing. So id say 2"-3" on average.

Hog - so.

Wife decided on a small ogee (1/2") for the edge profile. Dangerously close to being done with the first countertop panel. Baby steps.

Sam - testin out a new profile pic?


----------



## theoldfart

What kind of rowtah? Manly or with a tail? ogee that is.


----------



## chrisstef

Just the "s" portion. Not a full roman ogee.

Ive got. 2hp craftsman plunge,a 3 1/4 hp freud 3000 n somthin in the table, and another craftsman,old school, polished metal, binds when you reset depth jammies too.


----------



## donwilwol

no roman orgy?


----------



## chrisstef

Wife said one italian in the house was all she needed.

Wanna keep it fairly simple with a slight touch of class is what she tells me. I know my role, im just the labor lol.


----------



## Tim457

Kevin, my kid's chairs are 11-1/4" from the floor and they're not 5 yet. I can't say if I've ever noticed if their feet touch the floor, but it doesn't seem to bother them, they like them.

Has babystef called off the sleep strike yet, stef?


----------



## chrisstef

He's still fightin the establishment a lilttle bit but hes startin to come around to managements demands Tim. 6 hours of sleepni can deal with, its those 3 hour night that are tough to deal with. Ohh well, this is the gig i signed up for and i wouldnt trade it in for nothin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ever notice that this place gets real quiet on Thursdays which causes the voices in your head to get really loud, screaming in fact? Inducing desires such as flipping one's desk, fecal-flinging or expunging all traces of filtering betwixt thought and the carrying out auditory and/or motor functions?


----------



## lysdexic

Tony needs a hug.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe my Thorazine is expired.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

It eventually gets better stef. How old's babystef right now?


----------



## lysdexic

Funny that you mention Thursdays however. On Monday, Wdenesday and Friday I have to work as fast as I can from about 8-7 with a 30 min commute on either side. Then dinner, kids and I usually catch up with LJS around 10:30 PM..

Tuesdays and Thursday are different. I work for an hour then sit on my butt for a half an hour waiting for the room to turnover. This then repeats until the work is done. Plenty of time for LJ's today.

Today I am trying to figure out splayed leg mortise and tenon joinery.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Once that figuring morphs into practicing or implementation please bring us along.

Are you doing your figuring in the Furniture Makers Forum?


----------



## lysdexic

I've not asked yet but I will.


----------



## AnthonyReed

See? Creepy quiet….


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - lil buddy will be 14 months next week. Smart little manipulator he is.

Thursdays for me lately have consisted of an hour long ride followed by hour long job meetings. Typically im involved in about 5 minites worth of the dialogue. Hows tge demo going? Good. When ya gonna be done? Soon. Whats soon? Tough to say, the debris doesnt just magically disappear and concrete is not edible. The rest of the time i send text messages of tied balloon ends to other guys i know around tge table to see if i can get em to laugh.

Lunch at panera is now over. Off to sign a contract. Back on the road. Tony - im gonna need those tps reports in the morning.


----------



## theoldfart

But but you said…


----------



## AnthonyReed

"The rest of the time i send text messages of tied balloon ends to other guys i know around tge table to see if i can get em to laugh." - Nice.

"Tony - im gonna need those tps reports in the morning." - They don't rattle my cage around here Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, im in this business because I have an obviously short attention span. Sitting around a table listening to delivery dates on roof top units, hardware, frames, carpeting and such just doesn't hold my attention for some odd reason. Give me idle time and, well, you know what happens. Stef gets a lil antsy.

"BHog's Deli"


----------



## Tugboater78

Shop is at rest for 3 weeks, starting my new schedule, sure didn't expect a 5 hr drive to jump on board though, sitting in Pittsburgh waiting to make Emsworth lock downbound, first lock on the Ohio..


----------



## ShaneA

You gotta pay extra for tossing of one's salad at Hog's Deli?


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck Tug.

Shane - ive heard that repeat customers get it on the house. Just speculation on my end though.


----------



## chrisstef

Just realized that I screwed up and addressed Tim instead of Ninja in the above post. My bad. Kinda fitting, ninja and all. Sneaky ba$tard.


----------



## theoldfart

Depredations of age?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Re: Salad tossing…. 
Stef: "... speculation on my end though."

Writing itself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lunch at my office. I sh!t you not…



















Mind. Blown.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, envious (not). My condolences.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ingest the psilocybin, they said. It will be fine, they said. It does no long term damage, they said…


----------



## chrisstef

Full of wtf. Charlie chaplin wouldnt have made it through the front door of our shop. I mean, smeone, anyone fill me in on the benefits of a asain midget entertainer midday on a Thursday within an office setting. Were there any airsoft rifles available?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am fearful of what the drive home may bring me.

Strange days…


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, just put Strange Brew in the 8 track for the drive


----------



## lysdexic

Psilocybin. Mmmmm.


----------



## theoldfart

Mycology is mushrooming here


----------



## chrisstef

I should tell a psilo story. 
Wanna hear it?
Good.

Im in my early 20's at the time and im at a small town, end of the summer party. Kegs of beer, people breaking off in small groups to smoke grass, band playing, ya know, a good time being had by all. The night is wearing on as into the driveway pulls in a school bus. Seriously. A school bus.

I had heard stories of this guy in town, a bit older than me, that they called Spin Ray. A fitting name … This dude was spun. Well anyway spin ray and his crew show up in the school bus. An interesting bunch of hippies, oddballs, and those who have probably done more drugs as the lot of us combined. A peaceful bunch though.

Soon there after some big hershey kisses, peanut butter cups, and brownies start floating around. Apparently spin ray and the crew were not only good bakers but good farmers too. Musta had some cows wherever they came from. Needless to say a bunch of people there had a bit if a sweet tooth including myself.

A little while later i found myself and a group inside that garage when spin ray heads out to the bus returning to the garage with a couple of 5 gallon buckets, some duct tape, and a wooden fife/flute hanging from around his neck. Me being a people watcher at parties i knew some sh!t was about to go down. I grabbed a front row seat for the adventure and settled in with a fresh beer while the deserts previously consumed started to kick in.

Spin ray proceeds to take the two buckets and duct tape the to his feet making him quite a bit taller and his every step rather auditory. Haha thats pretty funny stuff. Little did i know this party was just getting started. Spin ray, being a highly philosophical man must have studied plenty of ancient culture and various rituals. He begins stomping around with the buckets on his feet in some weird chant. (Thump, thump, thump, flute playing ….. ) This goes for a while a small crowd begins to assemble in the garage.

Once the chant subsided a bit we were all treated to a good story accompanied with some flutist work tgat would rival The Tull. Things got a little fuzzy for me around this point but i remember it was a story about how we were granted the 2 glorious day we call "weekends". The story began with tge introduction of an ancient tribal group steeped deeply in various rituals. The story continues on for what felt like hours being periodically interuppted with bouts of bucket stomping and flute playing.

"And then the chief was given the wine by the Shaman and he slept for twwooo days. This… Is how we have the weekend".

An honest to goodness mind blowing experience. It left me laughing hysterically, scratching my head and wishing that story would never end. It was a pretty interesting mile walk home from that party.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brilliant! Thank you Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Open mic. Sort of fun, bluesy night.


----------



## bhog

Glad I wasn't tripping when I read that^


----------



## lysdexic

Did the crowd like you T? That is you playing, right?


----------



## lysdexic

That is great story Stef. I can imagine similar situations where you laugh so long and hard that facial muscles reach a state of tetany.


----------



## bonehead

Landover Maryland in the mid- 80's and hanging out with a future entrepreneur, a college professor, Army officer, and two doctors. But at the time we are just clueless drunk punks. The Greatful Dead starts in about an hour. So we are just drinking and what not, in the menagerie in the parking lot. The time comes to get our minds right for the approaching musical experience. But, as always, I am unprepared. I am the only one without a ticket to the sold out show. WtF. Who cares. I made the trip up from NC with my buddies and I am not going to stop now.

As show time approaches, the mood electrifies, as expected. Still, I don't have a ticket. This might be a problem and I get worried. Still, I live for the moment as every color of the rainbow tickles my occipital lobe. But now, it is time to go. But not me. I am worried. This is not the time to be alone. Inevitably, my friends depart and I take a position in the passenger seat of dark blue Datsun station wagon. It begins to drizzle. I shiver as I track sequential droplets down the windshield and ponder the fact that the image is actually upside down on my retina. I track them one by one. You know how the droplets imperceptibly gain mass then all of a sudden slither down the glass. It seems like hours but I check the clock and I have only been alone for seven minutes.

I am not going to make it. I am not going to make it, here, alone, in the Landover Maryland colesium parking lot. Oh sh$t. I bust out of the car and make my way to colesium entrance. Lickitey split I find my friends. I cling to their familiarity as we take slow steps toward the door.

I still have no way to get in. I entertain rushing the door but think better of it as i see dudes with blood dripping down their forheads. security guards toss them out with one hand and grasp mag lite in the other hand.

The rain starts to come down as I watch my friends pass through the door and disappear into the pavement shaking bass of the concert. I opened up an umbrella as watch them go. My brain is in full torque and I am bumming. Hard.

As I stood there like a lost puppy dog the bottom drops out and it begins to pour. Just then, a guy taps me on the shoulder. "I'll trade you a ticket for that umbrella"

I was sopping wet when I hooked up with my buddies.

Best….show…..ever.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not I lys.

Fantastic story Bonehead. I had kept the promise of that story in pocket, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bonehead

Glad you enjoyed it Mr. Reed. It gets better every time I tell it. I left the part out about the midget twins with glow sticks.


----------



## lysdexic

Bonehead, I can't share in your irresponsible antics but I could have easily been at that same show. Crazy.


----------



## theoldfart

Bonehead, interesting name :0) I never inhaled myself…….


----------



## bhog

Awesome, midget twins with glow sticks in that state of surreal would be a…mazing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Buddy and I drove to Nashville TN many, many years ago to see Volunteer Jam XIII with Charlie Daniels, Lynyrd Skynyrd and Stevie Ray Vaughn. Didn't have tickets, but got them outside the gates of the amphitheater. It was only Skynyrd's second appearance after the crash. Light rain early, a series of small bonfires out in the crowd when they played. The whole experience was awesome…


----------



## theoldfart

Smity, how was Stevie Ray?


----------



## CL810

It's1967, eighth grade, and the local college is playing for the Division II BB national title. Remember Jerry Sloan? All my friends are going except me. Parents have tickets but the game is sold out. Man am I bummed. My parents are getting ready to leave and my Dad tells me to grab my jacket cause I'm going to the game. I was in that car before he finished talking.

On the way I asked where he got a ticket. He said that he didn't. So I asked "how am I going to get in?" "You'll see" was all he'd say. So we worked our way to the gate and my Dad said for me to lead the way and not to talk to them. Then he said "when you get to the turn style take off running and don't look back. We'll meet you at the car after the game." The ticket taker was expecting 3 tickets from my Dad who just shrugged when asked "what about the kid?"

Not many times that a teenagers' dad maxes out the cool meter but he did that night!


----------



## chrisstef

Some solid stories being told. Seems like we got our own little campfire around here. I dig it.

Its Friday folks …. please allow me to bring to you this public service announcement:


----------



## chrisstef

Ive had two job site supers who have been particularly douchey today, starting at the wonderful hour of 7:15. I don't care for it on a Monday, never mind a Friday, and certainly not before my second cup of coffee. A little bit of tolerance, understanding, and fair play goes a long way in my book. When you don't play by these simple rules it becomes a situation. My solution to said situation is vengeance. Maybe we'll get back out those jobs late next week.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hear that stuff is best served cold.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

SRV was good. CDB was better…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wait a second…

What kind of person brings an umbrella to a concert?


----------



## ShaneA

That was my thought too Tony. Boy scout preparedness! I am always playing the part of the fool in the rain…builds character.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed my friend. Cold is the only way to go. Its also pairs well with throat punches and b!tch slaps.

But ya know what ....


----------



## racerglen

An extremely cautious one ?
These days you probably couldn't get in with one, could be a weapon y'know..

;-)


----------



## chrisstef

For some reason I believe the umbrella was metaphoric in nature. It was probably raining men at a village people concert.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cautious? We are talking "punks" right?

Weapon? Bring it in your boot like any self respecting punk would do.


----------



## theoldfart

I could see CDB being great. Wish I had an opportunity to see them live. Have seen Jimmie Ray with the Thunderbirds at a small house though, brought the house down.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

Oh Yea, a winner! Edge on the front only or side as well?


----------



## donwilwol

you probably said, but I have a short attention spam. Whats the finish? It looks great.


----------



## chrisstef

No edge on em yet. I think theyre gonna be a slightly eased chamfer. The ogee is out but the chamfer will probably just be on the fronts but we'll see how it looks. Still toying with em a little bit.

Believe it or not Yoda thats just some mineral spirits on there for the effect. Eventually it will be arm-r-seal semi gloss.


----------



## chrisstef

More ripping. More gluing. More smoothing. Hoping to get the next 55" long section done this weekend.


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds good, now get back to work! Been at it all day(shop). Ready to cut tenons for the chairs, just need to sharpen the pig stickers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes!


----------



## Airframer

OK, now YOU guys are killing ME! I have had 0 shop time in the last 3 weeks and I am going out of my mind with it!

Maybe this weekend .. maybe…


----------



## JayT

Countertop lookin' good, stef.

Ive had two job site supers who have been particularly douchey today, starting at the wonderful hour of 7:15. I don't care for it on a Monday, never mind a Friday, and certainly not before my second cup of coffee. A little bit of tolerance, understanding, and fair play goes a long way in my book.

Uh huh. I'd probably trade your site super issues for our office meeting today and the things that are going to sprout out of it. I'd love to say a lot more, but this is a public forum and I can't afford to get fired.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cleaning after 80 grit…


----------



## theoldfart

WOW ^^^^^^


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks awesome, Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Sucks Eric. As long as the fam is in good shape youll get your shop time in soon.

Double suck jayt. Good thing its friday.

Just a mock up posted above. Still got tons more to do but progress is progress in any fashion. Ill take it. Got mom in law comin bu tomorrow so i can grab a few hours in the shop preppin the next glue up.


----------



## jmartel

Can I have that wood, Stef? The wife decided she wants reclaimed stuff of that color for the bedroom furniture (Bed, Dresser, Nightstands, etc)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Smitty! Are you stopping at 80 grit?


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhhhh damn Smitty. Gonna be sooo sweet with a lil satin poly poppin all that old school goodness. Ill drink to that!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol jmart just asked if i could give him my wood for his wife. Ill ship ya out the off cuts when im done


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Clean, now 100 grit and clean again.


----------



## jmartel

Crap, I meant Smitty. But yes.

It's amazing the number of sexual puns there are in woodworking. And even more when you talk about ship design (my field of work).

Hardened shafts going through hull penetrations to the stuffing boxes and all that.


----------



## theoldfart

Double WOW ^^^^!


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh i see. She likes the old wood.

Not sure where youre located jmart but if youre anywhere near new england i may have some access soon to a good lot of reclaimed lumber. Ive got a bid out to tear down an older home and the attic floor boards are some real nice old wide board stuff.


----------



## jmartel

I was just down the road from you last year in CT, but I have since moved to Seattle. So, it would be a bit of a drive.


----------



## ShaneA

Good start on the tops Stef.

Smitty…nice! That floor is going to be soooo you.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh thats right. Im slow. Confused easily. Window licker.

Gettin it done smitty! Do that thang bro


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ready for finish, here we go.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, you just posted 38 mins ago. Your at warp factor……..


----------



## donwilwol

I like it Smitty!!

JayT, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I can smell the poly from here Smitty

I had rare bankers hours this week. Not much shop time. But I've already tapped into the bourbon. Yep, Red's ready for a nice weekend…..


----------



## TerryDowning

Stef, Counter tops are winners!!

Smitty, the floor is looking good!!

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## donwilwol

I just figured out were my elves went!!!


----------



## lysdexic

Wow, the poly made a huge difference! I like both looks. Did I ever mention that I hate you Smitty?


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, I have you considered finishing your walnut tops with garage floor epoxy? It would be quite durable. Neutral colors have a high resale value.


----------



## theoldfart

Aw man Smitty, it's going to be inspiring to work in that shop! Guess I should get Stef to tear down a house with T&G flooring. You listening Stef…..?


----------



## waho6o9

Good looking floor Smitty, great job.


----------



## chrisstef

Awww dang Smitty. Those are gonna even out and dry nice bud. Elves work fast. Im impressed.

Scotty - epoxy. Uhmmm yea i have. Extra flake too. Gotta cover up that putrid grain of the walnut. Epoxy kitchen = serious lootcakes.


----------



## ShaneA

What kinda dimensions you working with in this shop Smitty?


----------



## chrisstef

Just tell me how much ya want Kevin. Got some floor boards comin out of an old church in Westport in a couple of weeks. I could also hook ya up with the rabbi in avon thats tearing down that house i was tellin jmart about. Also got an old mill in Killingly thats comin down the pipe. Just unscrew the door in the back left corner by the canal, ill get ya clearance.


----------



## lysdexic

Good question Shane.


----------



## Airframer

Looks like Smitty has stolen my groove lol. That is a definite upgrade for your shop. In fact if I was able to design an actual shop it would look very close to that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, the woodshop portion that got the floor is ~ 14'W x 32'L


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Time for a cold one… Second (and final) coat tomorrow AM.


----------



## lysdexic

OK. That settles it. My shop is going to be 15' x 33'.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Scott, but remember…you still have the terracotta.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That would be too big.


----------



## lysdexic

I think Ill have one for ya, Smitty. and Don. and Shane. Heck Ill have one for all of you except Stef. I'll drink a Lime-a rita for Tony.


----------



## lysdexic

It is technical orange -bitch.


----------



## Tugboater78

I want 16×24..


----------



## chrisstef

Wha chu talkin bout lysdexic?


----------



## ShaneA

Baby Stef hit us with Blue Steel!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol shane! Steflander.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh come on! That's Magnum!


----------



## widdle

Those counters are gonna look great stef..
Killer floors smitty…
l just wrapped up new sewer , water and gas lines from the street…Thrilling..


----------



## TechRedneck

Just popping in to say hello to the gang.

Been busy with the business lately so don't have much time for the shop. I do follow the normal threads however and enjoy the stories. If I can't get much shop time I might as well live through youse guys that do.

I did pick up some tools from my father in law this past weekend. Got a Craftsman 12" lathe with 4 turning chisels, Starrett 12" combo square, LA block with adjustable mouth, some ratcheting corner clamps, and other goodies. Yea Yea.. I will get some pics when I get them cleaned up and functional.

That pic of baby Stef cracks me up.

Smitty, that floor is great, beats my concrete hands down. It will be a wood working temple


----------



## chrisstef

Big game for the ducks tomorrow Widdle. You all greased up or what bro?


----------



## lysdexic

Good to hear from you TRN. Good description..temple. Dojo even.


----------



## widdle

Yeah ready..Thomas should be back and chompin the bit.. Im soo beat up from my dirt work, i hope it doesn't affect my couch coaching..


----------



## Tim457

Wow smitty, that looks amazing. You should blog that floor renovation too to show everyone on LJ how it's done, not just the people that follow this thread.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is he an ambi turner too?

He is so hot right now.


----------



## lysdexic

Really? Is there any doubt?


----------



## chrisstef

We're gently working on his ambi-turningness. Dont wanna push the lil guy too much too early ya know. Modeling accidents go soo untreated in this country its sickening.

Laying out the next section of walnut. How would you guys fill a small knot hole (reverse lysdexic) lets say the size of a screw head. Even a lil smaller.

Edit - so proud of all the zoolander refs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You do all that work yourself Widdle?


----------



## widdle

west systems epoxy works well…


----------



## widdle

Dude…hell no..i had small army , banged it out in three days..sewer was 8' deep at the street..


----------



## widdle

We worked so fast , i think a guy may have got left in there…


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have another strong back in Torrance. He works for free dude….


----------



## widdle

Appreciate the offer..mabye if i run into some reclaimed flooring..You can go Smitty on it with the whacker..


----------



## ShaneA

Plus Tony has the best broom in Cali.


----------



## chrisstef

4" line. 8' deep. Dontcha love all that work just to make somethin work.

At home or on a job Widdski?


----------



## chrisstef

Small hole. See center of pic.


----------



## widdle

My house…Yeah.. not really fun to spend money on that stuff, sort like having to replace a sawzall…But hese guys were the best diggers of all time..I thought about tunneling across the street, and runin drugs..


----------



## widdle

yep, that's a knot all right..take it back..


----------



## chrisstef

What would i do without ya widdle 

3 laps. Ill get started.


----------



## ShaneA

I suppose if you like the look of the knot, you epoxy it. Another option is to use a face grain plug.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey spanky, fill it with sawdust and epoxy. Is this your first rodeo cowboy?

Bourbon might have me feeling a little feisty


----------



## lysdexic

Or knotty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Probably blowing the (very) little beverage cred I had, but I've decided I kinda like this stuff:


----------



## Airframer

Finally… some forward progress. Even if it is just a small step lol.

Got some time to layout the last set of tails tonight..


----------



## 489tad

Smitty the floor "Looks Marvelous". How far south are you from Naperville. I'll come down check out the floor and fix the beer problem you got going. 

Baby Stef and counter tops!! Well done. Would salad bowl finish work for you? I get the epoxy is big bucks, specially if your moving.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I've been to Naperville back in the Jaycee days but that's been awhile now. I'm closer to I-64 than you are to I-80, but a visit would be great if you're ever downstate.


----------



## Tugboater78

I have about 400 sq ft of 100 yr old tng heart pine flooring I salvaged..


----------



## john2005

That is one nice floor there Smitty

Lovin the countertops Stef.

Boys do nice work around here!


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - clamato? I dunno what to say. If you didnt just add all those man points with a reclaimed hardwood floor in your shop id think youd be dangerously close to growing a va jay jay. Hope the second coat goes smooth today buddy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey Stef, that clamato is very drinkable. That's all I'm saying.

Second coat will be fine. Regardless, it's a shop floor and with this 'finish' it won't be too slick at all. I'll work the baseboard while the floor cures over the next day or two, then it's 'game on' and the bench makes a re-entry.


----------



## chrisstef

What kinda treatments are gonna be required on the baseboard Smit ? Im assuming its reclaimed as well?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Several pieces are 'raw wood,' the rest is already painted. I'm thinking the painted will look better against the dark floor. Yeah, it's old stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Bah dah bop bah bahhhh … Im lovin it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

All coated.


----------



## lysdexic

So - I am stuck. It all about color. The screen doors are ready to assemble. However, they are from different lumber than the cedar on the porch. Plus I sanded them. Thus they are much lighter than my posts. In the end I want them as dark or darker.

I tried BLO and poly on some test pieces but it didn't get me there. Kinda close.

Then I picked up some Olympic cedar toner and sealer to try. It gives darker orange color but it gets blotchy.

BLO/poly or the "tone and seal". I just don't know.


----------



## Airframer

Cedar is tricky. It doesn't take stain or most finished very readily. You could try letting the sun darken it a bit maybe?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Olympic solid color stain is your ticket to getting a color match out of the gate, but consider longer term. Cedar changes color over time, period. Your posts have been there a few months already vs. your doors.

That said, I'd hit 'em w/ b&p for the 'kinda close' then let nature take it's course.


----------



## AnthonyReed

BLO/poly. Stop being prissy and get the doors up. No one except you is going to notice a tone variance vs. the posts.

Oh, and they look very nice Mr. Yo.


----------



## chrisstef

Heres my opinion Byo.

Im scared that youre gonna lose the copper panel in the color of the cedar if you go dark. Put some samples next to the copper panel before you decide and rule out paint. I know, im gettin all Smitty wit it. I just done wanna see those copper panels disappear. They should be the focus of the door IMO.

I might paint them to match the siding or use a color that contrasts it well. Let em shine buddy. Cedar 8×8's put off all the rustic you need. Make them doors pop. Come out and slap yo mama pop.


----------



## chrisstef

Also … Nice effort on sprucin up that pumpkin. Regular family of Picasso's.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Paint? You're drunk.


----------



## chrisstef

Let it marinate on ya.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - if you wanna appease me slide the door over and hide that vertical rail so the copper panels is right next to the column. Take pic. Post. (Hold ur phone sideways.)


----------



## Tugboater78

Smitty can't wait to see the bench sitting on that new floor


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nope you are still drunk.

Panel will get a green hue in time.


----------



## chrisstef

I have been huffin tight bond ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Copper framed in white paint slathered cedar….

Come on Stef, huff responsibly.


----------



## lysdexic

No paint. I want the copper to patina. Might come back later and lightly polish sometime. The copper is to match rain catch basin.

Thinking BLO/poly and Mother Nature.

Thanks, Stef, for the copper panel idea. That's all you brotha.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea youre right. Do your thing Scotty. Ill go back to huffing, ive got a couple paper bags left.


----------



## lysdexic

Sample.

Toner on left. BLO on right.
Raw underneath.

Not that much difference, really.


----------



## AnthonyReed

BLO has a longer/proven track record.


----------



## ShaneA

Meh, put your OCD tendency behind you, and let mother nature take care of it. 6mos from now gonna look different any way.

Looks good by the way.


----------



## theoldfart

Still working on the Granddaughter project:









Made sure both mortise and tenon fit the tools at hand








DId use Ol' Yeller for roughing the tenons, after that hand tools only


















Everything fitting tight


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin mighty solid Kevin. Thats gonna be a great chair for the little ones.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, thanks.
Scotty I'm in the let mother nature color it group. You can put a clear preservative/water proof finish on it after it ages. Whatever you choose it is looking outstanding. I have an Ipe deck and no matter way I use the beautiful color does not stay. I've used Penofin for the last few years.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Kevin. Great shots!! Thanks.


----------



## theoldfart

BTW Stef I actually am interested in some used T&G flooring. Thinking about doing a Smitty thang!


----------



## chrisstef

You let me know when and how much and ill hook ya up with the right place to find it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Toner and mother nature.

Kevin, I love the plan! And nice work on that chair so far. A quality build, with bonus points awarded for use of the doweling jig.


----------



## CL810

Legendary build going on Kevin. I see great-great grandchildren in the chair's future!


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, I really want to go through those doors! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Airframer

Yep, Beautiful!.... too bad they are a different color though ;-)


----------



## LukieB

Scotty, the doors look awesome, well done sir.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats hoss lookin Scotty.


----------



## donwilwol

looking good Scotty. Let 'em cure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah AF.

Friggin' awesome Scott.


----------



## LukieB

Todays rust hunt results…...










Alright, so I wasn't rust hunting at all, on my way to the library with my kids I saw a garage sale sign that said tools in big bold letters, had to stop. Tools had pretty well been picked over, but he had a big rack with a bunch of boxes I asked what was inside….. Veneers, the old timer says….and marquetry patterns.

I take a look, at the first couple boxes and it's really nice stuff. Nothing very long, but lots of wide pieces. But what piqued my interest was the box towards the bottom marked "Rosewood"

Long story short, I made him an offer for half of what he was asking for the whole a lot and to my surprise he accepted.

Anyone need any veneers?
































































Lots of cool looking stuff in here, pretty sure I can take all the goodies I want and still sell everything that's left for what I paid for it….


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh hell yea Lukie. Must have been a serious tremble in the force when you drove by. Thats some good lookin stuff. That piece of waterfall is chub worthy. Rosewood too … Maamaaa.


----------



## donwilwol

great find Lukie!


----------



## racerglen

Lukie…

YOU SUCK..

Mama, that's a SCORE !!!


----------



## CL810

LukieB, or is it LuckyB? That is an unbelievable haul. What's the one in the second to last photo?

Was there any holly?


----------



## LukieB

Clayton, it's labeled Molted Mahogany.

And yes there is some Holly


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Lucas.


----------



## Mip

Gotta love Kenny Rogers' pine tar. Could've used him in the playoffs this year, but Boston seemingly was the better team. Hope the Cardinals mop up the floor with them.


----------



## Mip

Gotta love Kenny Rogers' pine tar. Could've used him in the playoffs this year, but Boston seemingly was the better team. Hope the Cardinals mop up the floor with them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh.


----------



## lysdexic

Cutting aluminum brackets for the screen. That stuff gets everywhere.


----------



## lysdexic

Having a drink of BLO and Dog Fish Head


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## AnthonyReed

There is popcorn on the ceiling of my den.


----------



## Boatman53

I've been way to busy with things other than the shop/ work but had a pretty exciting week. This is what I've been working on for quite some time. Tony, the guy I'm working for brought the hood panels back to install on the car. I made wooden patterns to size and curvature so they could be brought to the metal fabricator to be bent. The fenders are wooden mock ups that were sent out to be molded in fiberglass. These are the mockups the good ones are in storage so they don't get damaged. I'm almost ready to plank the body, still have to finish the door framing.














































But one question….. Does this hood make me look fat?









Jim


----------



## AnthonyReed

You never fail to impress Jim. You seem to always have a unique project going. That car is staggering and testament to your skill that you were asked to work on it. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## lysdexic

Is that Chitty-Chitty Bang Bang?


----------



## Boatman53

Tony, I'm just doing what I do. Not trying to impress. But I have to say this has been the most challenging project of my life. Some parts just have not gone together like I see it in my mind. Of course there are no plans for something like this. We are working off of photographs. Tony was able to get a personal visit with the main car from the movie (there were three) so we do have some fine shots. He actually sat in and got a ride in the original.
Yes Scott, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang it is.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Understood. I never meant to infer that your aim was anything other than to share your interesting work.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good S biz. Also an excellent choice of beer as usual.

Jim - are you sure youre not a stunt double for Wayne Carini from chasing classic cars? The work youre doing looks pretty amazing.

Ill have a second chunk of tops all glued up by the end of the day. 2 down, 3 to go. Things seem to be progessing nicely. Cant wait to apply some finish.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Must wait, Stef. Work first, reward later.


----------



## chrisstef

Waiting is the hardest part but you speak the truth Smitty. Dont wanna rush through all the work that makes the finish look so good. Must resist temptation, but i could use a little space back in the shop. Im gonna need every square foot i got when it comes time for that 3'x7' glue up.


----------



## donwilwol

Jim, that is one cool project.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ditto. Keep us posted on that Jim.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jim, trying to wrap my mind around the painstaking details you're working. Incredible in three dimensions, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## 489tad

Scotty, fantastic job on the doors. I am so jealous. I miss my screened in porch.

Smitty's drinking better beer!!

Lukie hauge score1

Jim, Boatman53. What can I say that is amazing. Wayne Carini of "Chasing Classic Cars" will be knocking on your door. Man that is sweet.


----------



## lysdexic

Great call on the BLO.

This is the first time that I've used BLO other than tool handles. How long should I wait before applying poly? I understand that if the BLO is not completely dry it will bleed.

Advice welcomed.

**as an experiment: this first pic is from an iPad and the second two are from an old digital camera and photobucket


----------



## chrisstef

Id give em time scotty. Like a week. Also - retina display, good stuff.


----------



## lysdexic

A WEEK!?

Bad call on the BLO ;^)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I guess that would be on the safe side. Give it the ole sniff test. If it dont stink youre probably good to go.


----------



## donwilwol

No less than 3 days


----------



## chrisstef

Paint woulda been dry by now


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for the guidance. I think that I will let them bask in the sun this week and move on to the sliding hardware.


----------



## theoldfart

Pluggin' along. Angled mortise & tenon is a pain!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice work, Kevin. I'm also plugging. Baseboard down, chest in the space.


----------



## chrisstef

Clean. Neat. Organized. Surrounded by patina. Gentle sunlight peeking through windows. Like a robert frost poem.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, every thing looks like it belongs! All the shop spirits are returning home.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Kevin.

Well said Stef.


----------



## widdle

Looking killer smitty..That tall baseboard looks great as well ..good job..


----------



## LukieB

Smitty, the floor looks awesome, just like I said…. perfect amount of patina. Nicely done.


----------



## donwilwol

the new home office. The plane possibilities. Now to move 'em in.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty that's a great changeup for the shop ! Awsome job, now TWO IPA and an advil…n'just kick back n' enjoy..
Don, get serious, there's no room for your AHEM, "Collection" in that amount of room, you'll have to blow out a wall or two or maybe go up ? ;-)

(nicely done though )


----------



## chrisstef

Love the little plantation shutters Don. The desk lamp too. A mighty find place to do some work while gazing upon some cast iron treasure.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, that's a very nice space. Love the wood! And some iron is just the ticket.

And these words are powerful, Stef: "Clean. Neat. Organized." To abide them is why re-populating may take a couple weeks to complete.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I spy scrapins!


----------



## roman

what do u think ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think that's a good setup.


----------



## lysdexic

Prepping some draw bore pins this fine evening…....


----------



## theoldfart

Big stack of trunions there Scotty, could be Havana's!!


----------



## lysdexic

Just to beat a dead horse:

BLO is an oil finish that takes days to weeks to "dry". But it never completely polymerizes or cures hard. Then if you top coat it with poly which is in a oil based/hydrophobic solvent, won't that solvent, mineral spirits in this case, just "wet", dissolve and loosen the BLO?


----------



## Airframer

I actually managed to complete a project start to finish in my shop today.

Just a simple measuring stick but feels good to finish something finally.


----------



## WhoMe

Moron, nice setup but aren't you missing the chain saw, the machete and maybe a shotgun to clear the pesky 'critters' from the garden?

Boatman, the Chitty Chitty Bang Bang theme started playing in my head as soon as I saw the first shot. You gonna put the wings, propellers and floats on it too??


----------



## chrisstef

I hear what you're saying Smitty. Every piece put back into the shop will require thought and foresight. The good news is that you've got an entirely new lease on shop life. You know how you work now. That should make things a bit easier. It will be glorious.

Scotty - I might be a street pharmacist but I aint no chemist. I have no idea what mineral spirits will do to half cured blo but if you start wiping it on and it looks like youre picking it up id stop, blow on it, then proceed. That should probably help. Also … whatcha peggin? That's a lotta pins.

Moron - I like those hooks you got there on the zombie arsenal storage wall.

I think im starting to get the hang of getting a decent burr on my card scrapers. I might just scrape all of these walnut tops instead of sanding them. Cha'll think? Scrape then sand? Just Scrape? Just Sand?


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks everyone for your comments. The owner didn't want me posting much about yet, but I couldn't stand it any more.
WhoMe yes it is going to have the wings, but no propellers, and no floats. The car he is replicating did not have the propellers, it was the road car. We are still working on the wings. As to the theme song, he actually brought me a CD of the sound track to play at the shop! I think it was an effort to speed me up you I don't have to listen to it anymore. As to the back story, I was at the booth of our community boatshop for the Harborfest weekend here in town. I had been doing the show about ten years always had a boat I built on display, never got any work from it. I was there to promote the community boatshop not myself. Then this guy Tony walks up to me and says "I think you are the guy" he told me his project, I said I was interested and he said he would call me. Took him a couple of weeks before he called, but we finally connected.
Jim


----------



## AnthonyReed

Comfy space there Don.

I like that scraped shot Stef. "whatcha peggin?" - The doors he is making.

BYo, Did you use a dowling plate?


----------



## TerryDowning

Amazing work and a busy weekend for everyone.

I can call this one done!! All cleaned up, Plants planted, some minor tweaks and holes to patch, but it's done!!


































No rest for the weary though, these are next up for redo (Good winter spring projects before it gets too hot!)

I need to put concrete under under these.
Small section between the Existing patio and Gate (Left die of photos above). Hopefully just a weekend affair for this one. 5' x 7' or so area.









his will take a bit longer though. 22' long varying in width walk path from patio to flagstone seating area. I'm so tired of trying to trim the grass between the stones and it just looks terrible.









Reverse direction from the seating area towards the patio.









Maybe now I can get back into the shop!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great TD; nicely done. Sago palm, azaleas and a fuchsia?

Be mindful of the roots on that tree once you start that project, it may revolt or get ill if you disrupt too many of them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Terry! Congrats!


----------



## TerryDowning

Sago palm, azaleas and a fuchsia?

My wife picks the plants, I just put 'em in where she says kinda like furniture and pictures in the house!

The sago was a gift from some friends when we moved in. Amazingly I have't killed it (yet) No clue on the other plants, We perused the plants section at the big blue box store. Wife says put that on the cart, I say "OK", Wife say plant that here! I say "OK".

I'm great with a shovel but lousy with a watering can and keeping 'em alive!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hear ya.


----------



## chrisstef

Check out the inner botanist coming out of Tony. Well done.

Terry - ya done well my man, that is some good stuff there. Id be mighty happy to have a heavy project like that done and over with.

Also I was delighted by this little text message from my wife this morning. Shes a sweet one. It reads:

Not every flower can say love, but a rose can. Not every plant survives thirst, but a cactus can Not every retard can read, but look at you go little buddy! Today you should take a moment and send an encouraging message to a effed up friend, just as ive done. I don't care if you lick windows, or interfere with farm animals. You hang in there cup cake, you're effing special to me, you're my friend, look at you smiling at your phone! You crayon eating bastard you!

So that is my message to all of you my friends.


----------



## lysdexic

'bout the only thing that will kill a Sago palm is a hard freeze.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like plants, as I never find them driving slowly in front of me nor grasping for their wallet in shock as cashier actually asks for money in exchange for their merchandise.

Love the text Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been meaning to get more well versed in my plants and their needs. Ive got an aunt whos a master gardener but haven't been able to leech any info out of her. There's a lot to learn about nature that im seriously lacking information on. Id love to have me a fat daddy perennial garden that actually flowers at different times of the year instead of blowing it all on some forsythias that last about a week flowering then just grow hogass wild.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ crazy talk. If you want it to grow, fertilize and water. If it's too big, trim it or cut it down.

;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Stef, the kind of "flowers" you would be growing…the fedral government still frowns on. Better be careful bud. But, if you get it worked out…don't forget your boy.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been trying that fertilize and water trick on myself for some years now. Its a fallacy and Miracle grow leaves an odd green shade on your "lawn".

Hey .. would ya look at that … the 4th cup of coffee was the trick. Ive found motivation. Good thing its quittin time.


----------



## jmartel

I'm thinking that I may go with a VCT tile for the garage floor in the future. Bit more expensive than the DIY epoxy treatment stuff, far less than snap in Racedeck tile, etc. $0.70/sqft at Lowes/Home Depot (still need to buy the adhesive for it). Should hold up decently well. It's what they use in grocery stores.


----------



## TerryDowning

I can also cut it down as well as I can shovel. I'm an expert at dead plant removal.

And I'm always trying to improve at dead tree reclamation (aka wood working)


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, Terry plants like this?



























A perennial usually flowers for a short time, better to plant foliage for texture, color and contrast. Stef when you move give me a call, we can dig a bunch of stuff to get you started.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The states are getting cooler though Shane, little by little.

Green wig has to be detrimental.


----------



## DaddyZ

Sweet Floor ^^^ Smitty

Nice Doors ^^^ LYS

You suck goes to Lukie !!!


----------



## LukieB

Shane, LOL priceless.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Shane. Ill keep ya posted. CT is getting a lot closer though. Within the next year.

Kevin - yea its the soil stuff that gets me. PH levels, when to feed, how and when to prune, etc. if and when we get into some new digs ill glad let ya dial me in with some fresh clipping. Where im at now lends itself to primarily ferns and hostas. Not a lick of constant sunshine.


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds good Stef. Sunshine, whats that?


----------



## jmartel

theoldfart: Come to Seattle in the winter and then see if you can remember what the sun looks like…


----------



## lysdexic

I know that I am opening myself to ridicule - but here goes. A decade or so ago I had a different wooodworking obsession:

Bonsai

So, if you want to expand your woodworking repertoire then check it out. It is all about wood characteristics and controlling form to effect a design. It requires bending, cutting and drilling and sometimes joinery. You can even invest in vintage japanese edge tools.

This difference is that the wood is still alive.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your yard is beautiful Kevin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What is there to ridicule?

Bonsai is amazing Lys. Years of masterful work can go into those plants.

I can see your exacting standards and Bonsai meshing well.


----------



## ShaneA

No ridicule…I think they are pretty cool.


----------



## LukieB

I agree, plenty of other things to ridicule you about Scott….The Bonsai is cool


----------



## lysdexic

plenty of other things to ridicule you about Scott

:^)


----------



## LukieB

Hopefully that makes you smile, sometimes I fear my brotherly sarcasm comes off like me just being a dick : )


----------



## AnthonyReed

Now there is something wrong with being a dick?


----------



## chrisstef

No issues here.

Wise man once say for glue up you must be prepared. A true Bonsai master foresees these things.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty B, breathtaking! I lack the patience to wait for perfection. There are about seven types of Acer Palmatum Disectum in my gardens. In bonsai I like the "cloud form" used on small leaf pines.
Tony, thank you. Its best in the spring, as the majority of the plants are native to the northeast.


----------



## lysdexic

Just for full disclosure: the above bonsai is not mine. About 15 years ago I had maybe 12 bonsai trees, most of them jap maples. None of which were as nice as the one pictured. Then work relocated me to the gulf coast. A combination of a surgery residents work schedule and the New Orleans heat lead to their slow demise. The Chinese elms lived the longest. Unfortunately my wife finished those off during my months long tours to the Middle East. Since moving back to more temperate climes, I haven't had the gumption to start over.

I still have my library, tools, pots and supplies though.


----------



## CL810

*Lys*, bonsai has been on my list for years. Any recommendations for a startup book?


----------



## chrisstef

I think I could get into bonsai. Channel my inner Miyagi. Its the patience thing that would probably get to me before anything else. It be itchin to cut something off and the next thing ya know id behead the poor little tree. But I guess that kinda what Bonsai teaches, patience.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You'd poke an eye out with your shears.


----------



## chrisstef

Nope, im a safety first kinda guy. Glasses are a must but I prefer to bonsai in the nude.


----------



## TerryDowning

Sawbench progress on the smackdown thread

Diggin' those safety glasses

Kevin great yard.

Bomsai? or Banzai!!!??


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your specs have a high creep factor but I can't say why. How do they play out around the water cooler?


----------



## chrisstef

I think its the high school mustache that amps up the creep factor. Shirtless helps.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet it gets really creepy once you start doing your peek-a-boo routine.


----------



## chrisstef

So you're saying that you've played that game huh T? I woulda pegged you for more of a hide and go seek kinda guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah I have in the past but never to the "extreme" like you claim to enjoy; your account of loincloths, KY and apple martinis sounds a bit out of my league.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL ^

Do yourself a favor and do NOT google loincloths and martinis. It cannot be unseen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah, duly noted.


----------



## chrisstef

Todays PSA …. Please register to vote.


----------



## Tugboater78

We normally only push 15 at a time… how many you count?
1200' long 180' wide… pushed by a boat 120' long 30' wide with 3600 horsies









squeezing between some islands









looking down on the old suspension bridge at Maysville, KY


----------



## chrisstef

I spy twenny fie.

Brass balls.

Thanks for letting us take a peek Justin. Cool stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, I've never seen that perspective. We see them go by all the time at the cabin (on the Mississippi river). They always look cool at night


----------



## lysdexic

Really cool Justin. Out of curiosity, if it rains, say a long heavy rain, where does the water go? Does it collect in the containers weighing down the load? Do you bilge it out into the river?


----------



## Tugboater78

27 loaded 1 empty, the cargo areas could fill completly with water before they sink, they would draft lower though. if need be the deckhands drag out 2" trash pumps and suck it out.


----------



## theoldfart

Bit of momentum I'd say. Couple of miles to stop?


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah, gotta start slowin down a few miles above.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Justin. Thanks.


----------



## jmartel

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91407
And finished. Now I can get back to my coffee table.


----------



## jmartel

3600hp? Psh. I'm working on a tug right now that's going to have 6000hp.


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye we run low horses, only run the ohio and company refuses to run more than needed. just built brand new boats in last few years that max at 4200. if we ran the mississippi they would have to run above 5k. this company built themselves on 1800 hp single screws designed by the man who started the company. they are all still running strong. this boat is the same design with an extra engine.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, the one I'm designing is an ATB design. Carrying lots and lots of fuel oil.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Tug. Kinda funny, I think it'd be fun to take a stoll down the river with you. And you probably think it'd be fun to roll down the rails with me. But we're both terribly bored of our own jobs

It would be cool to show you guys some of the scenes of my job (pulling over the Missouri river bridge at sunup comes to mind). Unfortunately, my employer is ridiculous about such things. I'm not even allowed to take a picture of myself next to a locomotive.

Oh well, you guys will just have to imagine me coming over that bridge singin, "Good mornin' America how are ya. Don't ya know me I'm your native son…." lol


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye it would be interesting to roll down some rails, its on my bucketlist. there is some beautiful scenery out here at times, i have so many pictures ive taken over the years, many are on my facebook but i probably outta dump them in a photobucket album at some point.

one of my favorites,an early morning on my birthday 2years ago near Paducah Kentucky









found this pic on my facebook of me tearing down that old house last year


















and a pic of my old boat on another fall morning 5 years ago


----------



## chrisstef

Excellent pictures Justin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love this kind of stuff, thanks Justin. Great shots.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, those are awesome shots. I like the one of the boat.


----------



## chrisstef

For some reason im having a tough time getting Forest Gump out of my head this morning. "That's mah boat".

Epic rust hunt this Sunday boys. Hundreds of vendors. Labeled as a automotive swap meet but tons of woodworking tools to be found, hopefully by uninformed sellers. Im startin to get all antsy pants all ready. Maybe its because Shane just showed up, who knows.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Hehe.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I'll be in FL :0(

Where a bouts?


----------



## Mosquito

I was hoping to get the shop re-enabled after this weekend, and start working on stuff, but I'll be in LA half the week now for work… dang it!

Sweet pictures, Justin


----------



## chrisstef

Kevin - its at Lake Compounce in Bristol CT. Im sure the weather will be substantially nicer in FL but quite a bit less rusty.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, 'fraid so. Nuts


----------



## chrisstef

Not to fret good buddy, they do it twice a year. Once in the spring and once in the fall. This will be the first time im able to attend. Its kind of an under the radar kinda deal advertised to the gearheads out there. A buddy of mine, who im going with, saw bedrocks there and even scooped up the infamous, gloat worthy, $5, #140 last year. I had a bedrock vision last night right before I fell asleep. A round sided 604 to be specific.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, sweet dreams buddy! You and Big Red are apparently simpatico on the dream thing!


----------



## TerryDowning

Stef and Red are sharing dreams?? :O

State of the shop? It's a friggin' mess!!









But look at that sawbench
on the smackdown thread


----------



## chrisstef

Saw bench is lookin good.

Me and Red sharing dreams … shudder, twitch, gag. I hope not. That just might ruin my lunch.


----------



## 489tad

Lake Compounce


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work letting the cat out of the bag on your rust hunt…

That right there is why they all point and laugh at you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's it Stef. My feelers are really hurt this time….lol

*"This one, this one right here… this was my dream, my wish. And it didn't come true. So I'm taking it back. I'm taking them all back."*

If you don't know where that's from…I pity you


----------



## bhog

Goonies brah. Goonies


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Still his favorite movie.


----------



## jmartel

...And I got another commission. Someone else wants an end grain random pattern cutting board, and is giving me a new exhaust for my bike in exchange. I am making way ahead on this deal though. The exhaust is brand new, never used, and costs about $425+ normally.

Gotta finish up the coffee table first though.


----------



## chrisstef

I just watched the Goonies the other night. Pinchers of Power. Slick Shoe. One eyed Willie (lol). An all time classic. And don't worry your (wet)dreams are safe with me buddy. I wont tell. 

Tony - I cant hold onto all the good info for myself. There's only one other guy around here thats semi local and that's OF. I share the wealth bro. I think Dan is just living dreams of his youth. He coincidentely grew up one town over from me albeit a couple of years prior to me. We know a lot of the same places.

I also earned myself a little bit of good karma. I just ran to Woodcraft to pick up a few odds and ends. A slotting bit, some foam brushes, new pair of safety glasses, and some wood filler. Guy rings me up. $25.89 he says. I hand him a c note then realize the $30 bit didn't ring up. Had to tell him that my bit didn't ring up. Cant let bad karma follow me into a rust hunt like the one proposed for this weekend. Id probably find a bedrock, trip, fall, break my d!ck and drop the bedrock if I didn't tell the guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was not talking about hipping a brother in arms to the honey hole but rather letting the vendors know they were selling short.

Nice work, I did that with a dinner the other night. The owner adjusted the bill and came back with a couple of coffee mugs to thank us. I am with you, proper behavior matters. I don't mean manners (I don't have those) but you know what I am saying.

Hahah… you say that like it is not already broke. We have seen the look on Mrs. Stef's face.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh … damn misinterpretations. Broke and underutilized should not be considered one in the same friend. Don't hate cuz I hit the sides and it seems like youre plundering fishbowls 

Big coffee mugs or the smaller normal sized ones? Im partial to the oversized cups. Not because they can hold more coffee but to make up for obvious shortcomings. I should probably drive an F350


----------



## AnthonyReed

I stand corrected:
Limp =/= broke. Got it.

They were midsized. Not really eye-catching size but very sufficient for their duty. I drive a Honda civic coupe.


----------



## bhog

It's true^ stef is the leader of the 2 1/4" club.


----------



## chrisstef

I thought you were a motorcycle guy T?


----------



## bhog

Ooh Tony, had to throw in coupe for cool points. I dig. 
Hey I actually saw a slammed Prius with tint and rims the other day and it actually looked cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does my bike make my a$$ look big?

I have seen one too Hog…. funny stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

It's true^ stef is the leader of the 2 1/4" club.

Hog - let me remind you that its still better than the unicorn of the month club you've been trying to get into. I found the cover letter for your entrance submittal. Kinda weird brah.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy Google-wizardry!!!!


----------



## bhog

Lol
That's amazing. Getting ready to lift too which makes it that much funnier.


----------



## chrisstef

Man ive been squirriling that picture away in the archives for a while now. I had to wait unti lthe perfect opportunity to post it. Thanks Hog and I believe in unicorns too buddy, you are not alone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too damn funny.


----------



## bhog

Ya I see you looking at my lovely lumps again.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

Really nice Stef, oh yea the wood too!


----------



## ShaneA

Did you have to do any additional jointing on the edges, or were they glue worthy with clean seems straight from your supplier?

They are looking good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.


----------



## bhog

Agree^


----------



## chrisstef

It came jointed one edge and planed both sides. I ripped to width, then cleaned up both edges on the jointer. They had a little snipe on one edge off their jointer that needed to be cleaned up along with my wavy rip cuts.


----------



## LukieB

Looking good Stef


----------



## chrisstef

Also. Thanks. .


----------



## AnthonyReed

This dumpster smells like you Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, spray bottle? water?


----------



## chrisstef

So apparently the throw away tons of extra awesome at The Palladium, Tony? Thats weird.

Water .. Yup. Mineral spirts in the big jug. I had some funky spots so i raised up the grain a little to get em smooth. Spirits to see how much glue i got all over the place.


----------



## theoldfart

Please 'splain. Water to raise the grain then scrape? MS to see the grain?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have some "awesome" stuck to the sole of my shoe.


----------



## ShaneA

The MS will expose any unseen glue squeeze out. The water will raise the grain so that it may be sanded flush again, as not to be raised by the finish.


----------



## 489tad

I have to back a bit, nice tug boat and coal picture.

Counter tops are looking good too!

I made brackets to store trim in my garage. WHA WHAAA!


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. What Shane said. Theres some grain that flips around on me in a couple of sports and it was sorta fuzzy even after i scraped it so i hit it with a lil water to stand up the grain. Scraped it again. Schmoove.

Dont get any on your toes Tony. Those crocs dont offer much protection.


----------



## lysdexic

Your thumbs sore Steffy?


----------



## chrisstef

Left one is cooked Scotty, no doubt about it. Im kinda like an emo woodworker. I like the pain.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I can't post pics of my work. But few people other than railroaders know about "foamers."

Consult the urban dictionary.

*Foamer*- A term railroad employees use to describe a railroad enthusiast / railfan and the railfan community at large. Most often used disparagingly.

A must watch to get the full picture:
Foamer video

I see them all the time. They are everywhere. I never know whether to pity them, or be happy for them. I know the "grand prize" for a foamer is to get one of the pics in the heralded Union Pacific Calander….dum dum dum….









And they don't really like it when you open the window and wave. Hence ruining their picture or video. So, I do it all the time


----------



## theoldfart

Red, made it through 41 seconds. That was it. My son and used to go down to the yards and watch them switching and his idea of the best was when the engineers would wave and a few let him in the cab.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, love the video. Need to let me know if you're ever running through southern illinois. we have a 1+ mile side track and you could stop in for a visit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh Kev, I wave and blow the horn for kids and stuff all the time. But trust me, there's a big difference between that and the foamers who follow us across the country


----------



## theoldfart

Red, just think what it would be like if you drove one of those 4-8-8-4 articulated beasts! You'd need a plow too sweep them aside.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that guy for real Red?


----------



## JayT

I don't have to ask that, Tony. My boss is totally addicted to trains of all kinds-I can't see him going off quite that bad, but it wouldn't be much of a stretch for him to get there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I met two W. German guys when I was hiking around Great Britain in my youth, they were big fans. They hit a few places to look at them in Plymouth (the hostel where I met them) and they were rather excited about it but it was nothing like that…. Hmmm.

Hahah, "Foamers".


----------



## jmartel

Nothing like a foamer, but if/when I ever get over to the UK, I'll be heading into Wales and sitting on a hill in the mach loop to watch the planes go by. There's a ton of photographers that go there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was 19, there was a different type of bird I was looking for.

Cool video Jmartel.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that guy in the video for real? I usually have quite the opposite reaction. More like GD train, get the F outta the way!: )


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Agreed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I get a lot of people flipping me the bird too

And ya, that guy is for real. There's a ton of foamers like that on youtube.


----------



## Tugboater78

We dont have foamers but we get "waved" at by young,and old, women with nice mammaries fairly often…


----------



## chrisstef

^ thats why they call you guys tuggers huh?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My wife made herself a shirt for today that says:

"I'm not a witch, I'm your wife."

'nother great movie quote


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do not think it means what you think it means.

I am Inigo Montoya…


----------



## Mosquito

Finish him. Finish him, your way.

Oh good, my way. Thank you Vizzini… what's my way?

Pick up one of those rocks, get behind a boulder, in a few minutes the man in black will come running around the bend, the minute his head is in view, hit it with the rock.

My way's not very sportsman-like.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh…I loved Andre. What's not to love about a man who could who could completely hide a beer can in his fist.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You go for the ham-fisted dudes huh Red?


----------



## Tugboater78

So.. since woodcraft sent me an email saying thier bessey clamps are on sale… and i have no 6" clamps except my quick grips i just ordered an even 2 dozen… and watco pint/quarts are on sale..so i bought a can or 2.. glad i have no wife..she probably kill me at the.moment..


----------



## chrisstef

That is friggin sig worthy Tony, huge LOL.

Just got in from a 220 mile round trip day on the road. Think im gonna take a nap now. I have no idea how im ever going to make it out trick or treating tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"glad i have no wife..she probably kill me at the.moment.." - you have one of close proximity incoming soon, no?

Espresso. Stef. Espresso.


----------



## Mosquito

Stef, do what my dad and a family friend did, when they took me and the family friend's son trick or treating… trick or shots, they carried around small shot glass sized coffee cups, and got shots at houses of people they 
knew lol


----------



## chrisstef

I was really just kidding on the trick or treating but ill be taking the midget out to a couple of friends houses in the neighborhood. He's 14 months, he doesn't care, dad gets the candy. That is if the rain holds.

Immediate coffee injection is correct Tony. We should most definitely teach our administrative girl how to make some espresso. Pretty sure the boss would ok a new espresso machine on the company card. Does amazon sell that stuff?

Mos - that's getting somewhere I tell ya. The old man was a sharp cookie in my book. Free hooch and free candy … sounds like how BHog gets laid.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like it. Here

Need a knock box too.

I was just talking about the the Bhog method last night….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## chrisstef

The Hogmobile.

Is that what he picked you up in when you guys rolled to that auction together Smitty?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No.

Now it is:


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea ^ LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What starts at the auction house, stays at the action house. It's in the Writ of Common Wisdom, look it up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Every facet steeped in tradition. That cat is impeccable.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Totally late on Tony breaking my stones earlier. Well played.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

btw…29 years ago today, Daniel Larusso was viciously attacked by Cobra Kai after attending a Halloween party. Let's respect the day, people.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## theoldfart

Time to put on some Mike Oldfield music and spin our heads! You do know who Mike Oldfield is?


----------



## theoldfart

A hint


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My night just won't be complete without a picture of baby Stef dressed up like a pumpkin or somethin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn fine memory BRK!! Agreed, what did the spud go as?

Nice play Kevin.


----------



## lysdexic

OF - I haven't thought about Tubular Bells in forever. The original techno.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef's probably punchdrunk eating the spuds candy

Here' what my widdle buddy used wook wike…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cute little buggar he was.


----------



## Airframer

Baby Framers first Halloween at Grandmas house


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy handsome boy you got there AF.


----------



## widdle

Woah foamer….carefull red..that mahoo's not playin….


----------



## bhog

lol^
Took my little ones on a decent walk trick or treating last night around the neighborhood and got soaked from a few pouring rain fits. Was awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Cute kids all the way around. Good choice on hooking the baby up with the 3 Musketeers. I wouldn't go wasting a snickers or something good. Here's a shot of babystef. We made it out to four houses in the neighborhood before the clock crept up toward sleepy time.

I most certainly ended up in a candy coma last night. We got one group of about 10 kids and that was all she wrote. I subjected myself to a couple of 100 grand bars, butterfingers, and snickers. Nom nom nom nom.


----------



## 489tad

As a learning experience for my chiltren I was Mr F.I.C.A last night. 30% right off the top. Told them if they give me any crap I'll audit the bag of candy and really see whats going on.

We had about 60 come to the door last night. The rain stopped around 5 made for a pretty good night.

cool looking kids fella's


----------



## 489tad

Oh and a shout out to the two brothers, 10 and 8, whose Grandmother made some wicked cool Transformer Knights Battle Bots costumes. Some of the best cardboard work I've seen in a long time. Best part my wife and I heard a five minute story of how their dog farts all the time. Great stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

The dreaded candy tax. I remember it well. My old man absconded with all my junior mints as a kid.

Nathan's gonna come to learn that his old man likes twix and snickers in short order.


----------



## TerryDowning

No more candy tax for me  no more trick or treaters in this house. I do get the left overs though and with only 6 visitors last night, I got left overs.

The kids are great, enjoy them, they do grow up fast!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Tigger!


----------



## Tugboater78

@AnthonyReed yes it is a distinct possibility, one reason im splurging now!

little hold up on that situation, and somewhat tmi maybe. an xhusband who refuses to sign papers to avoid paying support for his kids. been dragging 2 years, seems her lawyer is a lazy bum as well… so no plans to make her an official. maybe when all that clears up, she seems to be a keeper.

cute kids all, not many trick or treaters out here but we did stay tied up all last night due to 40-50 mph gusts.. fun times with a 12000 square ft sail in front of us.


----------



## jmartel

We had 0 visitors last night. But our townhouse is admittedly hard to find the front door on. The back faces an alley which only has our garage door, and the front is behind a house with a walkway around to the front, so most people probably don't want to walk around someone's house. Works for me. I didn't even buy candy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not that it's any of my business but…

Justin - Ummm, run bro. Forget the toothbrush, extra set of chonies and shirt. Bolt.

Lots of keepers, everywhere. Look, even a guy like Stef found one.


----------



## Mosquito

I also didn't have any trick or treaters last night…


----------



## ToddJB

Stumbled across this forum today and couldn't resist sharing how cleaver my wife is.

I'm not one who enjoys dressing up for Halloween, so the Mrs. just got my exact same outfit for little man. So he went as Daddy this year…. everyone else thought we were both dressed up as Lumber Jacks - Oh well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That's great Todd!

Justin- that happened to both my siblings in their divorces. The solution is pretty easy… file with social services. They'll take the support whether the divorce is final or not. Not much reason for them to hold out after that.


----------



## LukieB

Todd that is awesome, somebody get that kid an ax!


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Actually his favorite things in the world right now are sticks - unfortunately he doesn't have the "ST" sound down yet so he calls all long wood objects "Dicks". That's my boy


----------



## chrisstef

Chip off the old block Todd. Also, im not sure if it was in the halloween spirit or if your wife is a part time meat cutter but "cleaver wife" was kinda amusing. Also you may not want to introduce him to the Stuessy clothing line if hes having trouble with the sta's.

Wife just let me know that the midgets running a solid 102 degree temp. Just when ya thought work was over for a while. Out of the furnace and into the fire.


----------



## ToddJB

Meat Cutter? No. The Mrs. was a Todd, too.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats solid stuff Todd. If i knew ya a lil better id say thats a good lookin "We Todd" family pic 

Its gonna be an IPA evening mixed with a lil walnut dust and hopefully some oil based poly huffing. I figure that oughta erase another week full of work crap thats stuck in my head.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is not poly fumes but I'm huffing this evening too.


----------



## chrisstef

Cant imagine traffic in your neck of the woods is real cool today Tony.

Waiting for mineral spirits to dry and a beer n a half deep. Might be 3 by the time it drys.










This beer is for big red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice picture Stef


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dinner….


----------



## ShaneA

Dinner? Where is the meat and taters?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That was at breakfast Shane.

I eat lighter as the day progresses.


----------



## chrisstef

I second what Shane said. Here Tony, put some walnuts on that salad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whoa!!! Now I am chubbed.


----------



## chrisstef

Me too. Chubby brothers?


----------



## ShaneA

I am thinking you kitchen makeover is going to be pretty legit. The little hints of sapwood are nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brothers for sure.


----------



## bhog

I streaked my walnuts all over that. Yep a full tea bagging.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! Watch out for splinters Hog. You could come up one walnut short, Lance Armstrong style.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - gotta make those papers. We wanna flip this place for a profit i gotta set it apart from the rest. Things are still real quiet on the real estate front here so i figured id tickle some taters with these. When you walk i to our house you come through a breezeway into the kitchen so … Walnut all up in yo face! Lol.

T - sweet.

Man im a 2 beer ….


----------



## bhog

Walnut in yo face!! Lol
Better check it for curlys real good.


----------



## chrisstef

Chewbacca. Manscaping. Look it up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Made it.

Be sure to mention that the tops have been fouled by Bhog. Top dollar treatment that, as I understand it.


----------



## chrisstef

^ Tony S. Thompson. Livin the scene baby. Packing M&M's tonight bro?


----------



## Tugboater78

Know when to hold em, know when to fold em. know when to walk away, know when to run.

i know it seems like i may need to run, but this is a hold em situation. Not saying it is set in stone, but it aint my first card game. 

my rear is covered in any case.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thats gonna make some sweet countertops christef


----------



## ToddJB

stef, "We Todd" - that's pretty cleaver. Looks like you were doing so delicate work tonight. Those counter tops will be beautiful. My evening consisted of far less delicate work…










This is a big ole vise that was given to me for helping a friend clean up the remains of his home from the Black Forrest fires here in CO. It's rusted up and the tail of the slide has a nasty crack in it… so she took so persuading.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not an M&M crowd Stef. Tap out gear and sleeve tattoos. You've never seen so many black shirts and hats….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are covered Justin. Hope your buddies are in your ear about it too.


----------



## jmartel

Gotta come up with a bid for doing an entryway built-in for my realtors. Still in that stage of guessing on pricing for stuff and hoping that a) I didn't underbid myself, and b) don't scare too many people away. Time to spend a few hours in sketchup figuring out materials now.


----------



## LukieB

You're in Colorado Todd??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmartel, bidding is tough. I've lost my arse on a couple of pieces. I'm gettin better at estimating my time for each piece. But some days I'm glad I don't do this for a living

T- are you sure your not a hipster?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My shoulder is already tired.


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty, be careful on the floor! Lol…it is so clean the dust just stands out too much.


----------



## chrisstef

T minus 18 hours til rust lust begins. Gettin all warm in the pants.

First dust in the revamped shop , awww yea Smitty.


----------



## Mosquito

28 hours until my flight to L.A. Was really hoping to get the shop back together next week, but I guess that'll have to wait again… :-(


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rust Lust = lol

Flight to LA = Sux


----------



## 489tad

"Salad? Salad's not a foodl. Salad is a promissory that something good is about to happen!" John Pinnette


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm too old to be hip BRK.

That is fantastic Smitty!

What are you going to do in Los Angeles Mos?

Haha Dan, like I said my heavy meal is breakfast and meals progressively get lighter the later in the day that they occur. No need for a lot of heavy fuel to sleep.


----------



## jmartel

Salad is the food of my food.

And right now I'm coming up with about $600 worth of materials which is more than I was expecting for that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## chrisstef

So youre saying you like extra sausage first thing in the morning Tony?

Smitty - the foreign orange thing dangling next to that ladder. Im confused. Power? In your shop? 
Im definately diggin the shelf.

Looking at the existing tops and how theyre attached is bringin me down a little. It seems as if they screwed down through some fiberboard into cleats and then laminated over top of the whole shootin match burying the screwheads. Looks like its gonna be sawzall city tryin to get em out.

First coat on the tops was dusty. I shoulda swapped brushes after doin the backside. Lil 320 cleaned it right up though. Another coat tonight.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef - air hose.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly Stef. Exactly.

Uhhgg sorry to hear the sawzall is required. That has potential to beat up the freshly painted boxes. Good luck bud.

You even classed up the shelf Smitty, you're awesome man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So, beadboard disguising pull down storage in the soffits now? Coffered ceiling?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's as fancy as it's gonna get, Tony.


----------



## chrisstef

Cmon Smit. If its worth doin, its worth doin right. Thats beadboard ply is cheap. 

Gonna need to bust out the jedi sawzall skills. Slowest speed setting, Good blades and patience is gonna be required


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sawzall skill is tough. Not a tactical tool, usually. Good luck.

There will be beadboard underneath, just not hidden storage, coffered ceiling, etc.


----------



## lysdexic

Dry BLO. Dry!


----------



## AnthonyReed

What's your hurry?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Blow dry?!?


----------



## chrisstef

Strap em down and take em for a lap scotty.

Vintage beadboard. Smile.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hmm


----------



## ToddJB

Lucas - I am in Colorado. Englewood just south of Denver.

Smitty - glad to see that shop mate getting a workout.


----------



## Mosquito

@Tony, I'll be in LA for work. Client is in LA, and wanted me to come out there with another guy


----------



## chrisstef

2nd coat.

Figure ill brush one more on then maybe pad one on. We'll see.


----------



## JayT

Lots of awesomeness showing up in stef's kitchen and Smitty's shop, plus just being able to laugh at lysdexic's impatience.

New addition to my shop.










Picked up for $80 at a tool auction today. Will be a good improvement over my benchtop drill press that didn't have enough speeds. Almost made up for missing a shot at a really nice 8 point buck this morning. Almost, but not quite.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dead. Sexy. Stef.

Nice score JayT.


----------



## lysdexic

Ha!

Looks like Stef's ass back in college.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid addition JayT. Theres a lot to be said for a good drill press.

Gonna splurge and go for a little quinoa for dinner tonight Tony?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Lys.

Cant imagine thats getting hidden huh? Ouch. Lay off the protein powders.


----------



## woodcox

Nice truck lys. I have an '04 w/3.4 liter, manual trans.
stef never tore like that;O
Cool knot there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I'll say if for Stef because he won't: That hurts.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks Wcox,

Mines an '04 as well. I find today's trucks are unecessarily too large.

I do NOT like working with cedar.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh, like it was the wood's fault…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch. :-(

Sorry man. What happened?

Fixable.


----------



## chrisstef

How far were you off Lys? 1/8"? Tolerances like that would be my beef with drawboring if i had ever done it.

Edit : see, now if you just painted them this would be a minor mishap.


----------



## lysdexic

Damn right Shane. You are not implying that is my…... naw

Fixable in the fact that this a screen door on a rough sawn screened porch, this particular spot will be covered by a bracket and, most importantly, I am one step closer to being done.


----------



## lysdexic

The draw bore was offset by 1/16 (or so). The difficulty lies in the fact that the pegs are white oak going through cedar. Who gives first?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha Stef …. Quinoa was part of lunch all last week.

Can of tuna, almonds and grapefruit. Much like you and your own sexual orientation, I am not hung up on dinner.


----------



## chrisstef

Proud of you though little buddy. You can now say youve finally blown the sides out.

T - darn right i aint hung up on dinner, its the dessert im after. You like creme brulee?


----------



## AnthonyReed

A huffer is gonna say: "see, now if you just painted them this would be a minor mishap."


----------



## lysdexic

For example…..


----------



## lysdexic

Ugly fix


----------



## ShaneA

Meh, looks fine. Gives it a bit of character. Plus, it is fully functional.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you are saying less aggressive with the drawbore when using cedar?

Stef, creme brulee. You beautiful demented ba$tard. Hahahah.

I agree with Shane; I am not seeing a problem or anything ugly.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, your mastery and use of urban lexicon is both impressive and frightening at the same time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is Stef's work. I am just a disciple.


----------



## bhog

I'm staying out of the above lol's^. Nothing like laughing into your phone real loud and being judged by somebody close by.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Painted, beaded.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty you are a machine.

That looks fantastic.

Is your crescent moon level?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Why yes, it is as a matter of fact.


----------



## lysdexic

Looks like a great place for rope lighting.


----------



## Airframer

So much random on the bench right now… no idea where to begin…










So when is move (back) in day Smitty?


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, You are correct. The peg blow outs bother me not. I knew that I may have a problem. But the joinery is tight and the doors are square down to the 1/16". I am happy.

Now if I can just get the BLO to dry!

Seriously, I did poly the areas, like under the screen track, that I do not have access to after assembly. I will hang the doors and come back in a couple weeks to put the poly on.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, that looks great, and like it been there for years, which I personally really like.

AF, that's what 4 of my benches and my table saw look like right now.

That big vise - it's getting my first attempt at Electrolysis.


----------



## chrisstef

44 degrees. 5:37am. Stefs a comin rusties. Come on out and play.


----------



## chrisstef

Line of trucks , trailers, rat rods and car parts and i havent hit the front door yet. Giddy up.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## lysdexic

I am pulling for ya Stef.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You got this, Stef. Show us some rust by lunchtime, buddy.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, rootin' for you. Need pics soon, FL BORING


----------



## JayT

Stef, if you don't pull a few gloat worthy finds out of this, we are pulling your rust hunting license.. Have fun, man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good luck Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Im doin all right on some odd balls. Im learnin my buddy whos cleanin the joint out. Pics in a couple hours.

Jacks smoothers ans blocks galore. Passing on most of those.


----------



## bhog

Looks good Smitt
Is that beadboard 5/8" thick and are you keeping a stash it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, and yeah there's probably twice as much remaining in stash. Never have too much beadboard.


----------



## ToddJB

stef- if your looking for a place to unload some of your haul let me know. I'm a hand tool infant only rocking a #3 and #5, but would love to fill some gaps.


----------



## 489tad

Pic of some Rat Rods???


----------



## chrisstef

Here's my $25 haul.

Sargent 409 
Sargent 52
Gents saw
Moseseadon brass backed saw



















Im still junk drunk. Never have i seen more headers, carbs, and auto parts in my life. 40 rows of vendors and thousands of people.


----------



## Mosquito

That brass back looks sweet! Nice score so far 'Steff!


----------



## chrisstef

That brass back is the only one ive ever seen on the wild. A quick google search for Moses Eadon tell me that it dates to 1907 or earlier and out of England. Ill get some better pics a bit later. Babystef is in full meltdown mode today.


----------



## bhog

Smitt cool if I ever need another piece rather than modifying a 3/4" piece I'll no where to look.

Stef that saw is awesome


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nicely done Stef.

Breakfast:


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, great find. Looking forward to the restore.


----------



## 489tad

Tony,only twoeggs?


----------



## racerglen

And no BACON ! (or are my lenses decieving me ?)
yah I know start light, oh wait that was someone else ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Whatever it takes to use the bench:


----------



## chrisstef

Whatever and wherever Smitty. Do what ya gots ta do brah. Get ur fix.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Really Dan? Damn you must workout like an animal.

Smitty good to see you getting your bench groove on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wider angle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah…. awesome. I see you really needed your fix.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I bought these stanley 9×13 posters off the bay. I plan on using them in my shop. Maybe framed in my ugly cabinet sliding door panels.

Smitty, close your eyes


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff Red. Ive got an old Stanley promotional poster in my shop as well. Stef likey.

Your's have SW's though. Lucky.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Red. I have a number of those larger 'tool posters' that were for shop education ready to frame and put up as well. Not in living color, or SW, but they'll do nicely.

Had to get a few things done in the shop last night, but as you can see in the pic it's all knuffled for the time being. I leaned over my bench to use the RAS, but managed to crosscut and even rip in that config. Messy, but I had to 'do what I gots ta do, brah.'  Bought an old bed frame on auction, $10 in absentia, and found it to be worth every penny. Previous repairs done with finish nails if that tell you anything. Well, some screws and glue, along with some planing, got each side stretcher (is that what those boards are called?) back into sound shape. Of course, the whole thing is 2" too short for a modern box spring. So more modifications are required. SWMBO is happy I'm able to address the problems, though, meaning the shop has value in her eyes. Whew.


----------



## chrisstef

^ Sometimes one needs to validate all the tool purchases and time spent reading with some real life applications to show the merits of the time and money spent. Ya done well old boy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Speaking of merits, how's the countertop walnut coming?


----------



## chrisstef

Theyre coming along buddy. Ive got one more coat of finish to do then ill have 2 of 5 sections completed. Ill have that done tonight. 3 coats on the top and 2 coats on the bottom. I may wipe on a 4th coat if this last brushed on coat comes out bumpy. Them foam brushes lay on a good amount of finish but I think they leave a little something behind. Might pick up a Purdy and see if there's a big difference.

Im going to install those 2 sections just to get them out of the shop and gain a little real estate back. They are the 2 "stand alone" portions. The wife is stoked on the finish and how theyre coming out. She asked the dreaded question last night. How much longer ya think?

Id say ive got another month at the rate im going now. Not too bad in my book. Ive also got to do backsplashes but those should go quickly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I hate that question, because they never want to know how long it will really take.

You're having better luck w/ foam brushes than I do with clearcoat finishes then. They're a pain for me. To continue the negative, I'm not a fan of Purdy either. The Minwax poly-finish brushes are good (especially the 1 1/2") but even those are second to Sherwin Williams. Those are the berries in my book, re: quality.


----------



## ToddJB

"How much longer ya think?"

Ha. Man, that's been my life for the past 2.5 years. We bought a 1926 house with the grand plans of finishing the basement. The goal was to be finished before we had our little dude… he's now 17 months. New goal: before baby 2… due March.

Where do we stand? Grouting tonight!


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm Sherwin Williams brushes. Ill look into that, there's one right around the corner from the office here, its also about lunch time. I like berries. I like smooth finishes. Are they streaky at all with a semi gloss finish? Id really like to achieve babys butt smooth on these tops. Ive been using 400 grit to knock off the nibs.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - nice tile work there man. I suck at it. I thought all Italians were supposed to be good with stone work, I was either lied to or the polish side in me takes over when it comes to tiling.

Aint nothing easy or fast when working in 2 hour intervals.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I just know my 2 1/2" sash brush from S-W has painted my house twice. Compare to Purdys it has more bristles. That has to be good for smooth, right? All that without saying I've used a S-W clearcoat brush. Those have been Minwax, but still I'm a fan.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill report back after picking up said brush and giving it a test run this evening on the possible final coat of finish.

Im all about quality painting and finishing supplies. It took me a long time to get here but im glad that I did. They call it finish for a reason.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Never spent $18 on a brush before that one, wouldn't hesitate to do it again now. I hear ya.


----------



## ToddJB

"Aint nothing easy or fast when working in 2 hour intervals." - AMEN.

That's my excuse for why everything is always a mess. I can spend a 1/4 of my time getting everything out, and 1/4 of my time putting everything away, or I can spend 3/4 of the time working and only 1/4 of the time looking for the thing I need, because it's definitely not where I just put it down.


----------



## bhog

Wooster silver tip brushes are my fave. I have some sherwins ,some pro vals ,and I favor the woosters. They're more economical also.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ check to the bhog. Powerful testimonial to come from him, so if Wooster is an option…


----------



## chrisstef

Wooster silver tip. Ill check for those also. I got no beef spending 20 beans on a good brush. Ive got one Purdy that has painted at least 600' of trim in my house and going strong.

U rock the woosters on oil topcoats Hog? or for just latex paint?

This is good discussion.

Todd - Truth bro. I try to neatly tuck things away when im done, but they never go back to where they came from. My best move is to try and prep for my next activity though. If ive got a quick half hour or something ill just get myself all dialed in for whatevers coming up next. This is probably the reason Hog sleeps with astroglide under his pillow.


----------



## ToddJB

Astroglide, huh? I personally am a Liquid Wrench kinda guy.


----------



## chrisstef

Penetrating oils ….. good stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

A rust hunters best friend a far as I'm concerned!


----------



## theoldfart

The again maybe just grease if nuthin's stuck ;0}


----------



## woodcox

PB blaster for rust, PB DryLube is awesome. Spray on Teflon powder, I use it on my vise=No greasy wood!


----------



## chrisstef

Spray on Teflon powder huh. Ive always had issues when lubing up the vise screw and getting either sawdust in it or grease on my wood.


----------



## JayT

Stef said, "grease on my wood"

somewhere, bhog's getting excited


----------



## chrisstef

Its true ^. Im some kinda handsome I tell ya. Lol. Stefs milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.

No dice on the Sherwin Williams brushes. I picked up a soft Purdy instead. Ill report back this evening with the results


----------



## bhog

Yea they work good.

It's anal ease that I keep under pillow not astro.
I excite pretty easily anymore with all the sups I take for lifting and blood flow etc. so don't be alarmed.


----------



## jmartel

Well, the bid I gave for some friends to do built-ins for their entryway was accepted. Painted white with a walnut seat. Potentially walnut shelves as well. I bid a lot lower than a contractor would, at $1500 for a little under 10' long space, but they are friends and I'm not super experienced in built-ins. Plus, they have a ton of people over all the time and could probably get references for me. As it stands, it's looking like at least probably $750 of profit after materials, a bit less after I rent a truck to haul it over.

For what it's worth, it would be a bit more for them to buy the same stuff (and not fill out the space as well) from Pottery Barn/Crate and Barrel (1800-2200 total), for significantly worse quality of materials.

Add in about $300 worth of other Christmas orders so far, and it looks like I'll be able to get a bandsaw and possibly a scroll saw this fall.

I'll throw up a sketchup rendering I did later tonight.


----------



## bhog

Congrats Martel.


----------



## lysdexic

Nice work JMartel


----------



## chrisstef

Nothin wrong with a lil extra cash round the holiday jmart. Good luck bud.

Wanna know whats cool? Not closing your can of finish and having it gel up on you.

Wanna know whats cooler? Hanging a door instead of finishing walnut, fumbling it, and waking up your sleeping baby.

Im gonna stop working now.


----------



## theoldfart

Wah Wah, hurry up dada ;0)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good call to take a break, Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Seriously Smitty - a cot, small tv and a kerosene heater and ill pay rent to stay in your shop. Lookin ar your shop has gotta give a big ole kool aid smile.

Really wanted to test out that new brush. Tomorrow it is. Oh well, somethin to look forward to i guess.


----------



## Airframer

Second what Stef said.. looking for any squatters… erm Tenants?


----------



## chrisstef

Dibs on the first plane rubbins AF.


----------



## Airframer

Rub away.. just hang a sock on the door or something first…


----------



## Boatman53

A friend of mine gave me a heads up on a yard sale after he got some tools. I decided to go anyway to see what was left. Here's what I ended up with for a total of $65. 



































Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, hell of a haul! Great mitre box and nice skew chisel.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul Jim. I know of a guy who makes a really slick chain drive system for that leg vice 

I second the thought on the skew chisel.


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks those chisels and gouge were actually repurposed into lathe tools. The 1/8 chisel was ground into a "v" parting tool!! I'm going to lose 3/8" putting that one right. I think I'll leave the skew as is. The miter box is a Langdon don't know much about it yet first one I've owned.
Jim


----------



## Boatman53

Yea I couldn't let that leg vise get away it's a double start screw, two rotations to the inch of travel. Fast. It's got that ball and socket fitting at the handle so I'll most likely set it up for taper work, no chain for this one.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jim, love that leg vise. Mine must be the ball and socket type you've spoken of before, I had to chisel out for the 'ball' when I set it in the new chop.

Mitre sure looks like an All Steel, but what are those squarish - looking 'loops' at the top of each post, far side of the backsaw? Very unusual-looking things, don't recall seeing those before.


----------



## Boatman53

Smitty I love your shop redo, very inspiring. 
Those "loops" are for holding the saw up to position the work before cutting. I'll photograph them tomorrow.
Jim


----------



## camps764

Late to the party on this thread…

Saw pictures of myself and Big Red about 1,000 posts ago.

I'll have to add in pictures of the cabin we've been working at all Summer…fine wood working it ain't. But I've definitely stayed in worse places while hunting.

Jim - Great catch on the leg vise.

Smitty - the shop looks awesome


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, I have a TV (with VCR) in the pics, also a cot available (let me know if bhog will be joining you) and the place is heated. 

EDIT: Thanks Jim and Camps. Looking forward to cabin pics.


----------



## Tugboater78

My buddy decided it was time to check out his lil 80s reject






smitty your place is lookin great

Nice haul boatman


----------



## 489tad

Smitty the shop looks great!


----------



## racerglen

Smitty that shop looks museum quality, you must be chomping at the bit !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Last night I was chompin, so the wall hung moved in. I'd really, really rather have the bench it sits on be less deep, front to back, by about 6". Seriously considering a mod to that bench. It's nailed together, would be easy to do. Is that a no-no, or ?


----------



## camps764

I've got a too deep bench and it drives me nuts. Not sure why. It's not like its a bad thing that I can push stuff to the back out of the way…but it bothers me that it feels awkward and deep.


----------



## racerglen

A 6" reduction, sure but Steph n' Hog might think otherwise ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Im all in Smitty and ive got a double person sleeping bag just in case Hog shows up.

As far as the bench depth … what bothers you about the extra 6" (lol)? Just cause you cant reach the back of it?

IMO I got no beef with you modding it. Its yours and all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's the grandad bench. It's anal (easy, Stef), but to make it the bench that really works with the wall hung, it should be changed. Plus once the workbench moves into place, space at either end is at a premium. Best would be a build (no time for that). For now it'll stay as is.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh I dig it. Its more aesthetics than anything if im reading you right. I agree if that's the case. It would look much more secretary desk-ish with 6" missing off the front. What about just building up a little 6" wide platform to put against the wall at the back of the bench? It wouldn't alter the piece but it would give you what youre lookin for?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Solid idea, too. I'll be patient (this time) and see how the space works around the workbench when it moves in.


----------



## chrisstef

You could hide all kinds of new purchases behind the tool cabinet that way. Stash spot.

Or you could put a lil trap door on the end that you can access. It could house threaded rod, piano hinges, and other things of the like that we all have a tough time storing.

Or what about a full pull out drawer to house boxes of screws and nails? I never know where to put all them little boxes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Camps- welcome to the loony bin. Turn back while you still can

I've got the day off. Gonna make some shop stop between furniture builds. Saw till..mmm. But this afternoon I've gotta work on the leaves covering my yard. Those damn leaves.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Have fun, Rojo! Sounds like a good day, actually.

Steffer, I measured 9" as being the problem. I've decided: the bench is getting reworked. Don't do it and it'll drive me nuts. Build a new one and this legacy bench will slide down the relevance scale further than I wish it to go. And I'm fairly confident in my ability to rehab an old object into something useful. 

Thanks for the ideas. But the aesthetic and the space is needed more than cubbies. I do need a place for screws and nails, but that's further down the hierarchy of shop needs at the moment…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have no doubt that Grandad would be totally supportive of your decision.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be lookin forward to the process and another "Smittstoration", they're some of my favorite projects to watch.


----------



## DaddyZ

Smitty ^

Great Looking Remodel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Pat, and Tony I'll agree with you. He was of the 'make it do or do without' generation, so re-work is definitely in scope / not verboten.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Welp. It started to rain. Can't do the leaves. And all the white oak I've left is too nice to use on a saw till. I guess I gotta make a stinkin lumber run. Oh darn.

The white oak and walnut calls to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Slacker.


----------



## Tim457

Jim nice score. I recently got a Langdon improved and was pointed to a few good links. 
https://sites.google.com/site/langdonmitreboxes/home
http://oldtoolheaven.com/miter-boxes/langdon-millers-falls.html

From that second link yours looks like a Langdon Acme with those "loops", they're in the drawing for that model in that link.

Show us more of the saw too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How did the lumber run go?


----------



## theoldfart

I need to get home to my shop, FL is just not for me. Just have three weeks to finish the granddaughter project and fly it out to NORCAL. Pressure :0)


----------



## jmartel

I just got back from a lumber run. Not a whole lot, just a board of 6/4 Walnut and a board of 6/4 Maple. Just enough to take care of some Christmas orders.

Also stopped by HF to pick up 3 36" F clamps, and a brad nailer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tony, I'll post some of mine whenever photobucket is back up and running.


----------



## TerryDowning

I just learned that HF opened a store in my area. Not quite on my way home, but doable and definitely beats the 30+ minute drive previously.

That wagon vice on the saw bench is getting handier all the time.
No more reaching across on a cross cut to keep the end from breaking the grain on the last little bit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff fellers. I wish HF had k-style clamps. I dig their f-clamps.


----------



## camps764

I really like their clamps. I've never owned nice clamps, so I guess I don't know what I'm missing out on. But I've never had any issues with the ones I have.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lumber run- the rain stopped for a bit, so I headed to my fav. lumber spot. Of course, on my way home it started raining again. So I've got all my lumber wiped down and drying now.

"Hoarders" is the theme of this run. I keep hoarding walnut for our bedroom set I want to build. And Paul, my lumber guy, hoards all kinds of cool stuff. I stumbled upon this while digging through his mess. 








I might have to post that where WayneC will see it.

Hightlight was the 12/4 walnut planks I scored for $30(snicker). That should make some bedposts









The rest will go in my stash. I already have the red oak for my next build.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, that does it! I'm driven out there with my toy toyota and clean you out. You may think you don't have a problem but you do. :0)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sure Kev. There's probably enough walnut in these stacks for you and me. Everybody else can fend for themselves….LOL


----------



## Tugboater78

I really need to find me a sawyer…


----------



## camps764

30?! dude…that's ridiculous.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So. Friggin'. Cool.

Thanks BRK, nice score man. Congrats.

Yes I bet Wayne would like to see that. I know he is on the Vintage Drills of Your Dreams thread sometimes. And of course the hpoyd thread too.


----------



## TerryDowning

Here in the desolate desert of So Cal we have nothing like local sawyers.

Totally jealous

any chance you could be convinced to ship some of that??


----------



## jmartel

And here I am, just paying $7.55/bdft for 6/4 Walnut today. And that's a good price round here.


----------



## Tim457

Terry that sawbench with a wedged wagon vice is pretty sweet. I've seen some pictures, here and there, but more would be better. When are you going to throw up a blog post describing the build and the bench?

Red that lumber score is ridiculous. I'm sure if you keep treating that old guy right more good things will come.


----------



## bhog

Love me some walnut^ that stash is pornadic. Fap fap.


----------



## ShaneA

There are few things better than finding a guy who can mill and dry wood locally. The guy I usually get it from deals in Walnut, White Oak, and Sycamore usually. With an occasionnal stash of Cherry and Locust too. Nothing better than paying a buck or two a foot vs. $6ish retail. I hoard walnut and white oak. For what? I don't know…but I will have it when I need. I actually haven't done hardly any woodworking in the last year. Outside of the swap items…no shop time for me. Life and work are always butting in.


----------



## Boatman53

Tim, it is a Langdon Acme 2 1/2 number 75, I still need to look it up. Here are some photos of the saw.



























This is just as I found it, I haven't cleaned anything up yet.
Jim


----------



## chrisstef

Dang Red. $30. He take ya behind the lumber pile?

Tried that soft Purdy brush on the last coat. Holds a good amount of finish. Maybe a lil too much, we'll seevwhen it dries.


----------



## Boatman53

Smitty here is a side view of the arm to hold the saw up.



















Lifting the saw hits those loops to automatically disengage the arm.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very cool, Jim. Thanks for those pics, love that mitre! You know, there's a Dreams thread for it. 

In other news:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Steve- ya ol' Paul has been hookin' me up lately. I think he likes that I'm not as picky as other customers. I don't care if a board has a big defect when he subtracts that footage. Have you been out there yet?

jmartel- honestly not trying to rub it in, but living in the midwest has it's benefits.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap Smitty. You all ready cut it down? You were right by the way. It looks tits.


----------



## jmartel

Put the breadboard ends on the top of my coffee table today. Still needs flattened, drawers need assembled, and everything needs glued together.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fine work. Little oil and that walnut will go "BANG" ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Current plan is Danish oil, followed by maybe some beeswax.

The top has some pretty awesome grain to it. I checked it out with some rubbing alcohol and it looks amazing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

jmart, that looks killer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yepper. Natural danish oil looks great on cherry and walnut. Although I usually follow it up with some satin poly on a table. I don't like coasters.


----------



## jmartel

I'll have to consider doing poly over it. How long do you wait after applying the danish oil?

EDIT: And here's some denatured alcohol over some of the top to show a bit of what the grain will look like.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Supposed to wait 72 hours due to the oil in it. I've fudged on that a bit. Minimum of 48. Helps if you wipe the excess danish oil.

I don't blame you if you don't want to build up a thick clear coat. Wipe-on satin poly still looks good if you don't put it on too thick. For a table that small you could even get by with a couple aerosol cans.

^yep, some nice burls.


----------



## camps764

lookin good man! I will second Red's 48 hour minimum.

I like to cut my poly down with mineral spirits and wipe on a few coats. The cutting it down will help it self level.

The grain on that table looks like its going to be pretty sweet.


----------



## 489tad

Some nice work getting done here fella's. I cleaned up one section of hell. Installed some cabinets my daughter was using for stuff in the basement. That area is now a bedroom. I haven't received my walking papers yet…...



























Inspired by Smitty's wonderful antique floors I installed some for me. Nice!  His shop looks awesome.


----------



## bhog

My father in law thought it was a good idea to wash all my coffee stuff yesterday. Bless his heart ,I love the little extra flavor ( dish rag ) in my Papa New this morn.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ hate it when that happens, bhog…

Dan, that's a definite improvement!

I second the wiping poly (thinnned with mineral spirits). My fave final finish by far.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww yea JMart. Lovin all that walnut. Fwiw im using arm-r-seal on my walnut project and its the dogs bollocks. 3 coats give a lot of protection.

Nice remod Dan. Nuttin wrong with extra storage.

Sounds tasty Hog. Solid start to the morning lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great miter saw Jim.

How did the last coat turn out Stef?

Very nice Jmart.

Sympathies Hog. +1 Smitty, damn I hate that.


----------



## chrisstef

Last coat came out tits buddy. Purdy laud down a nice smooth even coat that dried in under 3 hours.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man! Well done dude.

Sawzall this weekend?

Man that is nice…


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty - I love the bench mod. You busted that out really quickly. Did you just clean cut the back of the table top to shorten it, or did you cut out of the center and reglue?

Jmart - I really like the coffee table design. And the grain is great.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, pork update - - - -

I suspect it's a very midwest thing, but what we made in the crockpot yesterday was pork steaks. Go to the meat mkt and have the cutter slice up whole pork butt into 3/4" steaks, and you're set.

Apply liberal amounts of lemon pepper to each side, as a rub of sorts, to the thawed steaks. Put a couple inches of water at the bottom of the crock. Turn on low at 7:30AM. Around 4PM drain the crock, apply BBQ sauce of choice. By 5:30PM, it's meat fallin' off the bone and as tender as the dog's bollocks (I'm told).

That is all - - - -


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, thanks! There are more details here on the bench redux.

-Stef, loving the look of that countertop. Very, very nice…


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - that came out Purdy


----------



## jmartel

Smitty,

What I do is take whatever pork roast you want (Pork butt, in my case as well), rub it with brown sugar, toss it in the crock pot, and toss in about 3-4 cans of coke or root beer. Cook it on low for 7 hours, then you drain it, shred it, dump a bottle of bbq sauce in, and cook it for another hour.

And I have a pair of HVLP guns from Harbor Freight that sprayed pretty well on my desktop organizer thing that I will likely use if I add poly to the table.

I am almost done with construction, and then finishing can start. Hoping to get everything done by the end of this weekend. Drawers are already cut out and need to be assembled, and I need to add the transverse supports that will hold the drawer slides. Then finishing.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the pork update Smitty!


----------



## chrisstef

Did a lil exploring on the countertop removal issue. I can pick up on the top and completely slide a knife inbetween the box and the top. No fasteners, yet i cant pull them right off. For fawks sake i pull buildings apart for a living and im being foiled by a countertop?


----------



## ToddJB

Not fastened at the back or on the side edges? Must be an electromagnetic force then. So you're probably screwed. There is no hope. Might as well scrap those new tops - can't even be fire wood now that they have finish on them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd makes an excellent point. You're cooked Stef.

Not. Even. Firewood…..

Sad really.


----------



## chrisstef

None on the one edge that i can access Todd. There's 4 cleats inside the box but ill be damned if i see as mych as a finish nail. I couldnt hit the front side without some assistance but ill scope it once mama gets home and can give me a hand.

For now im holding down the fort taking care of a sick, rashy babystef. A solid 3 hour nap seemed to warm up his spirits.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill split the lumber between you two guys. Youre right, ill never become a Jedi warrior.


----------



## ToddJB

"A fat 3 hour nap, with 2 hours xxxxxx on my lap, seemed to warm up his spirits"

That sentence really bothers me

Edited Quote: so now no one will call children's services


----------



## AnthonyReed

I request an edit too.


----------



## LukieB

LOL, I also request an edit


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Agreed. He laid on my chest for 2 hours.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm actually fine if you don't want to edit it, just wanted to share my feeling about your bonding time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love this thread.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys all wanna nap with me now dont cha.

It was pretty not cool.


----------



## LukieB

I got what you were saying, very familiar with the chest nap, I didn't even think twice when I read it. But the following comments made me laugh so hard tears welled up in my eyes.


----------



## Airframer

One of the fascinating mysteries of the universe is how a person who hasn't done any projects to speak of in 2 months can have this much project spew accumulate on my workbench!










I have a little bit of shop time today…. looks like it will be spent cleaning that up lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ya think it has anything to do with the space-time continuum seeking balance from the 68 projects you completed the month prior to the dry spell?


----------



## Airframer

It's possible…. I don't remember dating my mom in highschool though.. hmm…


----------



## ToddJB

I've heard they pills for forgetting events just like that.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure theyre called Mollys, Todd.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy crap, Eric. Clean the place up, would ya? Have a little, you know, respect for the bench.

Respect the bench. RESPECT IT!



(hope someone gets the pop culture reference)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Magnolia?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The capri sun pouch. close though, Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn I really thought it was…

(Not Safe For Work)

Magnolia

But that is a whole 'nother thing.


----------



## Airframer

Respected…

I even put a refresher coat of finish on the top when I was done 










And a hook to hold me beaters and sweepers on 



















The planets may align once more lol…


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, on my way home from FL. I'll pick up that counter since you can't use it any more seein' that it's got you beat. :0)


----------



## chrisstef

Hold that though just for a hot minute there brah. Wifey was able to monkey into a spot where my unflexible self couldnt get. She spotted a couple of patched over screw holes in the front of the cabinet. Ma stef got it goin on! Were in bidness!

Other news … OF, if youre serious bout some reclaimed lumber i think im gettin closer to that job with the decked attic in avon ct. Free pickins if i land it.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, yur on bro!


----------



## bhog

Love pork steaks. I like em on the grill.

And huge lol at stef ( office jockey ) not being able to take out a counter top and then have his wife be able to figure it out. I motion for a full man card revoke. Dropped back down to boy. Lol

No offense to any other office folk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great AF.

Good job Mrs. Stef!!

I am in Koreatown eating Thai food, I am doing it wrong huh?


----------



## chrisstef

Im glad someone called me out on that gaf. Havent seen the lady bend like that in a bit.

Thai in koreatown. Thats coverin your bases T. Might as well finish off with at the chinese rub n tug.


----------



## ShaneA

"No offense to any other office folk"

Hilarious!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed Shane. Gotta love Bhog.


----------



## jmartel

Got a new tool in the mail today.










Ok, so it's a double edged razor, but it's shiny, made out of metal, and can cut you if you use it wrong. If that doesn't qualify as a tool, then I don't know what does.

Gotta say, I'm quite happy with it vs. the standard mach 3 style disposables. And far cheaper in the long run, too.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig your choice Jmart. I struggle for long periods of time on buying new mach 3 blades. Somethin to be said for a good shave.


----------



## jmartel

I plan on picking up a straight razor at some point in the future, but for now and every day shaves, the DE will be my go-to choice. $30 for the handle, $25 for all the blades in the photo, and you're set for years.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I'd be saving every penny if I had to pay $8 bd/ft for walnut…lol. Poor guy.

Man Stef, you really wussed on those countertops. Bhog's revocation was deserved.


----------



## jmartel

Well, that was 6/4. 4/4 is $6.75. I got a stack off of craigslist for $4.75, but that source has dried up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I'm just giving ya crap brotha. It costs money to ship all that quality Iowa walnut to Seattle
If your curious, here's a good example of retail prices out here. This place has some nice lumber, but due to their prices, they're my last resort.

http://www.dunham-hardwoods.com/retailprices.asp


----------



## jmartel

I'm surrounded by millions of massive trees. Too bad they're all pine/cedar.


----------



## john2005

Say Red, why don't you quit teasing jmartel and I like this and throw some of that sweet stash on one of your cars and head this way. Rail goes right through town here and I'm sure we could get pretty close to j. Think of it like a little vacation. You could bring the fam and everything. We will even act like foamers when you show! Or guys really excited about wood…that didn't sound right.


----------



## racerglen

Shop dawg at home..









Wife pitched in to answer the "problem " of a dog under, on and by my feet while I'm working, dollar store mat .









He still beetles out of the shop if anything is turned on, amazing how something that low to the ground can go up stairs that fast.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What a cute pooch.


----------



## chrisstef

I kinda like them little weiner dogs. Protective little dogs they are though. A buddy of mine used to have 3 of em and theyd gang up on ya the moment you walked in the door. Funny watching them little legs get going.

Good shop pooch.


----------



## jmartel

I'm more of a Medium-medium large dog kind of guy. I don't have one right now, and it's not likely that I will get one as I don't have a yard (just gravel), but I like labs. I've also considered getting a Bull Terrier as the smallest I'd go.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea im in the same boat. We had to put our yellow lab down over the summer. Really looking forward to another dog in the future but were gonna wait until babystef gets a little bit bigger so he can share a little responsibility. I think this one is gonna be a non-shedder, maybe a doodle or a sheep dog. Mama really likes the sheep dogs. He could hang outside and herd the kid.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef,

If you're looking for a non-shedder I cannot recommend a wheaten terrier enough. Here is ours, Gus. They really are amazing breeds. I couldn't ask for a better dog. It seems all breeds have something that annoys people, but I've yet to find one wheaten's have. Some people complain that they need constant grooming to keep knots out of their hair, but when he gets too long we just have him shaved down. We're not into having a show dog.


----------



## chrisstef

Good lookin pooch there Todd! Ive never heard of a Wheaten Terrier but ill certainly put em on the list. Im a big fan of terriers. Whats he weigh out of curiosity?

Our lab was absolutely insane. We loved her but she would drive you nuts. She wouldn't walk on hardwood floors or ceramic tile, wouldn't go up or down stairs inside a house. She needed constant exercise, im talking hours of running, when she was young. I seen her once eat an entire plate of sushi with the wasabi, an entire raw pork roast, and half a pepperoni pizza. I miss that old girl lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

John- I think widdle suggested tossing some wht oak and walnut on my caboose and heading west awhile back. I'd love to. But we don't travel cross-country like pilots. Most of my runs never leave NE and IA. I'd love to see some other country. Oh well.

Here's how we do up the pork in IA boys. Been working evenings, so the wifeys been making me some killer lunches.


----------



## ToddJB

Gus is a rut at 35#. Most males are 40 to 45. He is high energy but tuckers out quickly. So if the wife takes him on a run, he can only last about 3 miles, then is dead for the day. But the breed is super adaptable, meaning they fit well in most living situations. So they can be super sedentary or highly active… really whatever you guys are.

And he's amazing with kids. I have never seen one sign of aggression out of him, and we have a 17 month who likes to try to ride him and pull his beard. His only line of defense is to lick the boy to death (it works pretty well).

He is a snuggle bully, so if your sitting he wants to be right there with you.


----------



## Mosquito

Back from LA and in the office again… Client site was pretty nice, and had some good views
(images are also links to the larger versions) I only had my cellphone with me, though.

This view was just to my right in the training room our team was working out of



  






Balcony on the other side of the building, off the break room



  






The little white blob on the top of the hill to the left of the two towers is the Hollywood sign



  






And right here in the middle are the various FOX studios (the hotel I stayed in is the tan building on the left)









Just thought I'd share


----------



## chrisstef

Cool stuff Mos. Its amazing how tightly packed places like LA are.


----------



## Tim457

Nice J, I started with the double edge razor and razor assortment pack a couple years ago and it's so much better than the cartridge razors. Takes a little while to learn, but much better shave. I too want a straight razor, but I haven't researched which to get. You may want to try some of the higher end double edge blades, at least a little higher end like Wilkinson (ironically Walmart is the only place around me that carries them retail). The real low end ones burn your face a lot more. Hot towel or washcloth opens up your pores more than an hour in a hot shower could. If you can't tell, I think every guy should get one. Amazon has badger brushes and holders for dirt cheap that are still pretty good.

I'm glad I visited LA for a while, but I'm glad it was just a visit too. Did have some fun at the time using the 405's 5 odd lanes as a race track zipping between cars. Slow left lane driver? No problem I've got 4 to the right to pass you in. Don't bother in rush hour though.


----------



## jmartel

I got my badger brush there for like $12 or $15 I think. I got a variety pack of 100 blades, so I'm set for probably a few years given that I only shave 2, maybe 3 times a week.

It will last me a year if I change out blades every single time I shave, which isn't needed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Isn't that called dinner in Iowa? There is no lunch, dinner then supper, correct?

Cool shots Mos, you brought good weather out here with you.

A lot of the packing goes on in west Hollywood Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony. Ill store that one for future reference. In Brooklyn they have the meat packing district. o-0

I never understood the dinner then supper deal but then again they call em interstates and highways out west too. Around here everything's a highway. Funny little nuances I presume. I also call my soda soda, they aint all cokes and I have no good damn clue what pop is.

"Blessing of the meat"


----------



## chrisstef

Hey guys .. a serious note for a minute if I can. This month of November is testicular cancer awareness month, please contact Red for your yearly check up. Here's the newest mascot for the TCAS (Testicular cancer awareness society):










For more information please click on the link:
http://digitaldeconstruction.com/meet-balls-disturbing-testicular-cancer-mascot/#.UnvmlL4o75o


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic!

Very altruistic of BRK, donating his scarce free time in that manner.


----------



## Tugboater78

Lol. the.cheapo good news razors will work for me.

just got an.email saying lee valley has free.shipping event for the next week, bank account.just took a hit but ill have me some.vices and a couple mortce chisels at the house when i get there next week… no more.excuses…workbench must be off the project.list asap..

edit: wish i had a shop dog, cant keep a pet with my.schedule, i want a boxer, some asshole stole mine about 10 years ago while i was at Indy drag racing…

ill get a good checkup of my nether regions next thursday evening… tmi…


----------



## TerryDowning

and hear I though everyone in nawth esat called soda "pawp"

in the west we have freeways (often referred to as parking lots), highways, roads and recently introduced is the toll road.

no parkways or through-ways here.


----------



## chrisstef

Seriously that's Brazil's mascot for awareness. Senor Testiculo. Mr. Testicle. Clever.

Its disturbing, even for me. Go ahead guys, scroll back a little bit and get a long look. Shudder.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh… first pic in the link is the worst. Swirly hair patches abound and its juxtaposition. Creepy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lunch.


----------



## chrisstef

Dude, Senor Testiculo in a can? I guess some hot sauce will make anything taste better but ill take your word for it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smoked oysters are good Stef. You don't need hot sauce but it is complementary.


----------



## chrisstef

Man, I just cant get down on the mollusks or crustaceans. I never developed a palate for them.

I keep trying lobster put it all just tastes like the ocean to me.

I do like me some hot sauce though, right up until you hit burn your a$$ on the spice scale (cant remember the scale name).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You guys are great….but your gonna have to fondle your own testis. I'm out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scoville


----------



## chrisstef

That's it ^


----------



## 489tad

Head west and ask for a "grinder". What chu talkin bout? I can put your sub in a sack.


----------



## jmartel

Grinder is a North East thing. More specifically, a Connecticut/Massachusetts thing. Started from the guys in the shipyard going out for lunch and getting sandwiches. Since the workers were usually grinders, they'd call the subs "Grinders"


----------



## chrisstef

Solid trivia knowledge!

I was doung a job down toward the new york border and went into a deli and they called them wedges. A wedge a what?


----------



## chrisstef

Its Friday fellas …..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was beginning to think they skipped it this week. Effing time change..


----------



## racerglen

Rust hunt weather here, but not open air type.
Flippin' weather office says 60% chance oif showers, been pouring heavy since 4am..


----------



## chrisstef

Not to fret Tony, its real.

Get it done Glen, there's treasure to be found. Ill be on my way to pick up a lil sumpin sumpin in about a half hour. A full report around lunch time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your issue of Thai Ladyboys is in?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^ That's friggin hilarious. I don't even have a return fire for it. The answer is yes.


----------



## woodcox

Maple ribbon.








Used low angle iron,micro bevel by scary sharp. 









Fir/Tightbond/maple









Fir end grain growth ring








Bored at work, thought I would share the coolest 5 bucks and free shipping I've spent lately. Pics taken with iPhone4s. Sixty power Scope and adapter found on eBay. Shipping took way to long and package came smashed, but it's ok. Sellers name is tomorrowtod or something,buyer beware,other microscopes from different sellers available though.


----------



## jmartel

Found some walnut on c-list for $4/bdft. About 110bdft of it. Not sure if they would split it up since I don't need all of it, but I will need it at some point, so it might be worth dropping the money.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Check out the grade/condition. If it's select grade, that's a good price even for here. Pounce.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Woodcox.

Good luck Jmart.

This is a good rope for anyone who cares:


----------



## chrisstef

That a jumping rope T?

Pretty cool on the ultra magnified pics. Always interesting and definitely appealing to the inner scientist in us.

$4bf for walnut … yes please.

Just hauled in a killer score with an interesting story. Workin on taking some pics now. Sit tight girls, the rust gods have been good to ole Stef again.


----------



## Tugboater78

Did someone say rope?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jumping, affirmative.

You are not even Irish, where are you coming up with all this luck?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No trouble getting double under with that rope Justin?


----------



## jmartel

This is what the ad says on clist:
Stack of better grade walnut, priced per board foot. Total of 109.3 board foot @4.00 per board foot for $437.00 total.

The pictures don't really show the grain very well, but the boards I can see have no knots, are nice and straight/flat, and very little checking on the ends. Kiln dried. Not sure if he would require that I buy all of it. I need about 40 bdft for the built-in job I took, which I'm pretty sure I have in my stack at home, but I'm saving that for my personal projects. The remainder of the 110bdft would go towards the rest of the furniture I need to make.


























Looks pretty light though.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure that rabbits foot that I jammed up my a$$ a month ago is starting to pay dividends Tony.

Walnut does looks a little light in coloration but I think kiln drying will do that to walnut. Don't quote me on it though. Also looks like its got some water staining. Maybe take a little bit of mineral spirits with ya so you can see how it really looks JM.


----------



## chrisstef

I give you a Sargent 710, in original box (which is tattered), with original book! Japanning at 99.5% with 2 very very small chips at the toe. Knob and tote have zero chips, nicks, dings or even as much as a scuff on em. Factory grind on the frog. Iron looks to have been honed a little bit but I will perform a better inspection later.



















I had thought the deal had fallen through when I got down to the drop spot. The seller and I had been communicating via email and had never given me their name. Little sketchy but I knew the spot we had talked about meeting at and it was legit. I email the seller that I was on my way. I get down to the spot and call the number that was emailed to me. This old timer picks up and has no clue what im talking about when I said I was at the deli. Starts cursing me out for calling accusing me of trying to sell him stuff. Long story short, the seller called me a half hour later asking if I was still coming. Good thing I hung around.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sexy!! Congrats Stef. Good for you man, that is awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

A pretty cool piece of history. Plane is almost 100 years old and in just amazing shape Ive never seen nothing like it.


----------



## jmartel

From my understanding, kiln dried walnut loses some color, and then they steam it to bring it back at stores I guess? The other stuff I picked up earlier this year (that my table is made out of) is air dried and has some awesome color to it. I priced the job taking into account the $6.75/bdft cost at the local lumber yard, but cutting material price would definitely be advantageous.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats Stef that thing is sweet.

Jmartel, that stuff does look pretty light. Better check it out in person. It's not gonna hurt to have some inventory if your gonna keeping selling stuff.

Remember my copper patina debacle? I waited until I posted the project, but it went a lot better the 2nd go round. I dig it.


----------



## chrisstef

That's the ticket Red, that looks sweet man.


----------



## Tim457

Wait so what did your seller do stef, sell it out from under the old duffer?

Red, still use the yummy rotten egg stuff on it or something else?

And about the water stains on the walnut is that terminal in the professional opinion of the panel of judges here? I picked up 50 bf of walnut that has some water stains like that, but for less than $1/BF I figured it was worth it for whatever small pieces I could get out of it.


----------



## chrisstef

No, she had given me the wrong number in her email to me. When I called it some other guy answered and cursed me up and down.

Eventually the seller called me and we hooked up.

I thught I had been had on it. I drove 45 minutes to pick that plane up


----------



## jmartel

Tim, I would say it's fine. Some of the air dried boards I have had stains like that and they cleaned up just fine through the planer. As long as they are straight and flat, have at them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tim- I described the process a bit on the project post:


----------



## TerryDowning

That 710 is sweet!!

Cheap walnut mmmmmm

That copper looks great Red!


----------



## Airframer

Now Justin….. you know that is Line not Rope! ;-)


----------



## Tugboater78

Yes, we do, but to the uninformed… its rope!


----------



## Airframer

Just like that is not a floor you are standing on it's a deck and that wall over there? Nope not a wall but a bulkhead and I don't know who folks have been talking to but we don't have any restrooms on our ship lol!


----------



## Tugboater78

I hit the head every now and again


----------



## Tim457

Just messin with ya stef.

Thanks J, straight and flat they're not, but they are 6/4 and 8/4 which will help with that.

Saw the project post after I noticed you mentioned it, Red. Turned out really nice.


----------



## jmartel

As soon as rope comes onboard a boat/ship, it becomes line. The general rule of thumb for you non-mariner types.

Just like how the general rule of thumb is that if the vessel leans into a turn, it's a boat, and if it leans away from the turn, it's a ship. That's why submarines are boats even though they are as big as some ships.

I'm pretty sure half my time at school learning how to design boats/ships was spent learning the terminology. The other half was ungodly awful equations by hand.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like I'm going to go pick up a load from that seller on c-list. 40% off is something I can't really pass up provided it's decent quality Walnut. Going to get about 75 bdft so I have plenty of extra for personal stuff. I only need about 40bdft for the built-in shelves.


----------



## chrisstef

Good deal bro … were gonna need pics when ya get it home.

I find this article ironic.


----------



## ToddJB

I feel like "fitting" or "serendipitous" is a better descriptor than "ironic", but regardless, his parents had a prophetic choice of names.


----------



## ToddJB

Speaking of choosing names. We just found out we'll be welcoming a girl to the fold in March! I'm excited, but I will admit a girl scares the poo out of me.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats. I'm hoping to hold off on having a kid for the next 2 or 2.5 years. Want to be selfish with my money for a bit longer. We're planning on having one big blowout vacation before we start, and we're going to be going to the Galapagos Islands for a liveaboard scuba diving trip in late 2015.


----------



## chrisstef

I think the irony came into play when I read that he was a turner. After he rises at 5 am he turns on his lathe. Hopefully he got the rise out of himself by the time he turned it on.

Congrats on the baby girl …. id be scared too.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, this will be number two. We've found that kids can be cheap - currently anyways, but selfish… yeah, that one needs to get worked out. Unless you have the capacity to work off a very small amount of sleep, which isn't a talent of mine.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I normally live off of about 5-6 hours of sleep a night. I suspect I'll have an easier time than my wife does with the lack of sleep.

For me, there's a lot of stuff we want to do that would be impossible, or very prohibitive with small children. So, we're trying to do all of that now before we start having them.


----------



## Tugboater78

4 hrs is my average per day…


----------



## ToddJB

Man, 4 hours? Do you feel like that is enough? I would love to be able to function well off 4 or 5. I'm up at 4:45 and if I'm not in bed by 10 then my following day is nothing more than a caffeinated turd muddling about. I feel great if I get 9 hours, but that happens only a couple times a year. I'm told that you need less as you get older, apparently 30 isn't older enough yet.


----------



## Tugboater78

I wouldnt say it is enough but it is what ive been running off of for 15-20 yrs. my dr says i have a slight case of insomnia, but my work schedule has a lot to do with it. Every couple days i get a good 8-10 hrs, when i am home. when at work we run 6 hr shifts, 6 hrs on shift, 6 hrs off ( eat,shower, etc) twice daily. ive been on what we call afterwatch for over 9 yrs which is 12-6am and pm, 21+ days straight. hard to conform to a "normal" schedule while at home. if u notice when i post blogs or projects it is usually after midnight mainly cause i cant sleep. funny thing is, i rarely drink anything caffinated, not aure what keeps me going.


----------



## lysdexic

I need some advice here.

A feller in my town is moving and selling his woodworking stuff. I went by his place and there is really nothing I am dying to have. BUT, he is selling about 1000 bdft of African Mahogany in various sizes at $7/bdft. Also he has 900 bdft of pecan at $6/bdft.

I bought a small board of the Mahogany to play with but I really don't know if this is a good deal. I did a little research online and the prices vary and it is so hard to tell. Anybody here have some insight?

I don't have an immediate need.


----------



## ShaneA

That is more than Mahogany 4/4 and 5/4 retails at my local supplier. If it is top notch stuff, my interest would be piqued at $3BF, but I have been known to be a cheapskate. I am pretty sure the Pecan is too high too.


----------



## chrisstef

High around here too on the mohagany. Cant say on pecan.

http://www.parkervillewoodproducts.com/lumber-home/exotic-hardwoods.html

And these guys are pricy but have good stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

If its figured or somethin awesome it might be worth it.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks fellas. I thought as much.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Family is coming together!










The big fella still holding out (no, not bhog).


----------



## lysdexic

How I spend my Friday nights


----------



## SamuelP

4-5 hours a night right here. Friday nights when I work Saturday 3 is average.

Nice job Smitty.


----------



## chrisstef

I miss spending my Friday nights like that Scotty. Keep them kids in one piece will ya.

Smitty - i dunno what to say anymore about how cool your shop feels. I kinda hate you


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty - what Stef said.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't look Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

"My shop is filled with wonderfully aged trade tools and smells of rich danish oil" - Smitty


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty is kind of a big deal…Ron Burgundy style. Lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch, I think.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn Smitty. Ridiculous how great that looks.


----------



## lysdexic

...and I am sure pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty that looks amazing. you've done a great job.


----------



## bhog

Shop looks awesome Smitt.


----------



## bhog

Stef and I just made up the ultimate mans prayer.

"The Stefog's Prayer"

May the ( insert crappy occasion here) be filled with milfs
and if the planets align a thong peek shall shine upon your face.


----------



## waho6o9

LOL

2 cool bhog


----------



## chrisstef

Boards ripped and jointed. 2 sets glued up and in clamps.

Im off to a 4 year ols bday party.

Prayer said.


----------



## alysonsdad

I agree, I have one on a shelf as sort of shrine. I am afraid to touch it.


----------



## Airframer

Churned out a small project this morning. Needed a new marking knife after my old one broke this morning (blade fell out)..



I really need to stop putting off my tool cabinet build. I just feel a bit too rusty to go at it just yet lol.

Prayer said ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Progress on the granddaughter project:









20 mortise and tenon joints in each chair, twelve of which are angled! I need to pay attention since I almost angled one of them in the wrong direction. Probably too much coffee. :0)


----------



## bhog

I'd like to make a chair sometime. Any pointers Kevin ?


----------



## theoldfart

'Bout the only thing I can think of is go SLOW. At least I'm working with square stock, round must be much harder. Each of the front to back joints is angled at about 2.5 degrees.


----------



## chrisstef

The only advice i got for ya on making a chair Hog is that you sit on the flat part not on one of the 4 pointy parts like youre used to.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That prayer makes me sad in my heart.

Looks great OF.

Sound advice Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Always lookin out for the boys Tony.

More glue and maybe a little tinkering this evening. Hopefully accompanied by a couple of adult beverages. 4 year olds party was a blast. Errr. Not so much.


----------



## 489tad

Smitty thats how a shop should look.

Chris, nice score on the plane. Did I miss or were you going to post more pictures. HOw did you find it or did I miss that too?


----------



## lysdexic

Stef - I thought there was some kind of court order that you couldn't go to a event like that.

Hmm, must be someone else.


----------



## chrisstef

Havent posted any more as of yet Dan but ill gladly toss some up a bit later. I came across it on Craigslist. It came to me via an older woman whos husband had passed a couple of years back. She couldnt tell me if he had ever used it but id say probably not.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol scotty. Cant come within a 100 yards of a Chuck E. Cheese either.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Hammer Museum. First installation:









There was a huge table strewn with posters all depicting different techniques of interrogation. Pretty fun stuff really:









Nonsense Technique:









Seriously, it was a fun piece.


----------



## chrisstef

The nonsense techique sounds like how my old lady gets me to fess up on my sins.

Out of syntax: check. 
Improper grammer: check. 
Abusive use of incorrect cliches: double friggin check.

Thinkin i might spend a lil time on the worksharp tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

What needs sharpening?


----------



## bhog

Thanks Kevin

Tony, you are a deep individual, brah.


----------



## chrisstef

MF 14
Sargent 409
Sargent 710

All in the queue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No Sir. I am a monkey in a cage. Fecal flinging.

Hope you spy a thong part.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Three is a party Stef.


----------



## Tim457

Congratulations Todd. You may have missed our recent conversation about being worried about raising girls and keeping our shotguns around. I'm not afraid to admit I'm scared, but I try to focus on raising them right so they'll make good decisions to stay away from guys like us.  jk

J, my wife and I took a few years to travel and have fun too and we enjoyed it. Kids are fun in a different way but if you count personal time as being zero for several years it's a good mindset to start with. It's not quite like that, but it is pretty devoted to them.


----------



## Tim457

Kevin that chair is coming along too. Are you really chopping all those mortises by hand? Either way that chair will be a thing to be proud of.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Tim, yes! If you haven't noticed I've been whining about it too. Have eight more to do.

And then there were two.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, Thanks

So tonight was moving along nicely. The wife and boy were out for the night, which meant I had a handful of meat for diner.










And was getting some serious work on done on the basement vanity, which is an old dresser I'm converting. Well - that all came to a halt when I decided to bust off the rear corner while I wascaring it down into the basement by myself.

And here we sit.










I guess I'll be moving to caulking the showers corners and niches.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch.

At least the house is quiet.


----------



## chrisstef

A free night to indulge in meat and you go turkey? -1 man point.

Carrying the dresser solo did regain half a point, woulda been a full point, but ya broke it.

Another glue up.

Fondled the 710.

Listened to "pickin on the allmans".


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Glass house stone throwing.

Hog revoked you dude.


----------



## theoldfart

eat a peach


----------



## chrisstef

As requested.


----------



## theoldfart

damn near mint I'd say


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sauce!

Man you done good grabbing that one Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

(Hangs head) i retract my statement Todd.

Edit. Yup. As close to mint as youre gonna get it for 90 years old. Theres a nick in the iron so its been used. I might venture to guess that that nick was its first, last, and only nick.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, looks like you got yourself a gluten free turkey sandwich there.


----------



## theoldfart

Good night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## AnthonyReed

G'nite Kevin. Take care.


----------



## Mosquito

My shop is still in dis-use because there's a furnace repair guy coming in on Monday… Did manage to do similar to 'Steff, except with a #10










I'll try to get better pictures later… for some reason the lighting wasn't playing nice with the camera


----------



## ToddJB

vanity got stalled for the night, but I did manage to get 95% of the caulk up - then ran out. I'm very impressed with how well it matches the grout.


----------



## Mosquito

Wow, that looks really good, Todd


----------



## chrisstef

Mos you dirty dog that 10 is awesome!

I second what Mos said. Nice work on the shower Todd. Classy like.


----------



## bhog

Nice shower there sir.

Turkey is my meat of choice too, unlike Stef who's handful of meat choice is tubesteak.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a beauty Mos.

Really like your work there Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

I bet your dessert of choice is rice cakes Hog. Turkey … Psssh.

Ready for the winter.


----------



## jmartel

Got a bit over 77 bdft for $300. Not too shabby. There is 1 11" board and 1 12" board.

And I bought a couple of small pieces of cherry that had some awesome burl figure in it for $15. Not very big, but they should be able to be resawn for box tops. Probably 2 box tops out of each board.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul jmart. Good eye on the cherry too, its sure to pay off.


----------



## john2005

Not too shabby indeed!


----------



## TechRedneck

Todd

I often show the wife some of the projects here in LJ, I will not show her your shower. She will probably get some ideas, we have been talking about replacing the master shower. I have enough projects for now. Yours looks great.

I had a week off a number of years ago and decided to remodel the bath in our old house in NJ. She came home from work and I had everything stripped out, down to the walls in one day. Replaced the floor with white tile because the room was small and I wanted to brighten it up. I will never do that again! every hair, piece of lint, scuff mark showed.


----------



## woodcox

Both ears are full, but in the end she approved buying part of my birthday present early.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That cherry is beautiful JMart.

Congratulations and happy birthday Woodcox.


----------



## jmartel

Cherry with some DNA on it:










And a stick of the walnut after planing with DNA:


----------



## Airframer

That Cherry!.... Amazing! If you need to get rid of any of it I am just up the road.. wink wink.. nudge nudge..

My shop seems to be back to speed now.. 3rd project finished in 3 days lol..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've seen walnut burl like that….but not cherry. Very nice.


----------



## Tugboater78

This is one reason i sometimes hate my.job….
i cant go get any of these…

http://lexington.craigslist.org/mat/4168818463.html


----------



## theoldfart

To all the vet's out there THANK YOU.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Woodcox- congrats on the planer. Huge time savers.

Who knows how much I'll see my shop this week. The whole fam is sick except for me. Wait….maybe I should hide in my shop!


----------



## theoldfart

Picture this; Big Red in a bio hazard suit Pushkin' a heft&hubris over spalted wood!


----------



## chrisstef

That cherry is … well … cherry. Drool worthy stuff. That brand new dewalt planer aint far off either. Nice stuff fellas.

So ive been hand scraping all of the countertops and ive gotta say that besides the 2 burn callouses ive got on my thumbs I couldn't be happier with my lack of ROS usage. Any of you guys out there got one of them overpriced fancy Veritas card scraper holder jammies? At $42 semolians im really hesitant to purchase it.

Also what Kevin said, a big thanks to all the vets out there. Yup even you SB.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, I would spend that $40 on a no. 80. I love mine.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know Red i have an 80 but havent tried it on the walnut yet. I tend to get chatter for some reason. Its a good suggestion though. Ill try and tune it a lil better tonight and give it a go


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, for some reason I do better with beveled scraper blades. I think the hook is easier to attain.


----------



## Airframer

Stupid scraper question… is grain direction a concern with a scraper like when hand planing?


----------



## chrisstef

Im having good luck puttin a hook on the card scraper but my paws are takin a beatin. These soft supple keyboard fingers dont take a beatin like they used to. Wussy office dweller.


----------



## chrisstef

Eric - i try to scrape with the grain as much as possible. I think it matters but a lot less than with a plane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Like Stef said, it always helps to go with the grain. I bust out the no 80 for all the knots, tearout, or alternating grain. It's pretty much impossible to get tearout with one.

edit- the thumbscrew feature (bows the blades) is nice for hitting isolated spots.


----------



## chrisstef

To those with daughters. This car shows up at your door its time to lock and load.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, when did you get the Booty 'Moble back on the road? Thought they busted yer ass!


----------



## chrisstef

As soon as I took off the limo tints and the free candy sign they allowed me to re-register it. She runs like a top.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice ride.


----------



## ToddJB

Daily Contest: What does the Chinese lettering say? The most Stef shamming comment wins.

GO!


----------



## chrisstef

Its actually my name plate. In Chinese it reads: Hung Loe


----------



## theoldfart

Loe n' wide?


----------



## ToddJB

"I wear Aqua-foam colored sunglasses - but still totally manly…. I swear"

The Chinese fit an amazing amount of meaning into each character.


----------



## chrisstef

Its hard bein a pimp Todd. Sea foam glasses, skinny jeans, and some Air Jordans with the fat tongues are hard to pull off unless youre a true G.

Tony taught me everything he knows.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And as I've told you before… accessories make the man. Belt buckle - Exhibit A.

Damn I look good in that picture. Not everyone can pull off pink.


----------



## chrisstef

Thus the reason you are a true Original Gangsta. I mean is blatantly obvious how much swag you carry but for a little extra you let mufugas know by broadcasting it on your person.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I didn't want to leave any doubt.


----------



## ToddJB

I find this article to be LONG, but yet fascinating. It's about the guy who wrote the book "Friday Night Lights", a book about the Texas High School Football culture, and his all consuming additiction to Gucci clothing.

I am far from a fashioneesta, unless you count carhart and flannel, but I find this sort of stuff fascinating to see how someone can change so dramatically, and then let that change destroy so much.

When your done reading, google image the guy. Oh, and if I remember correctly it's gots cussins, so might not be work safe.


----------



## Tugboater78

If a man was to invest in mortice chisels and mostly going to build tables and cabinet doors and the like. what sizes would be best suited? guess should get one for workbench build as well.


----------



## Airframer

I have a 1/4" and a 1/2" and so far haven't needed any other sizes. My .02 at least.


----------



## chrisstef

Id venture to guess that a 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 would cover 90% of the mortises youd make. Workbenches require some big fat mortises which are probably a big out of the norm. I wouldnt find much use for a 1" mortise chisel outside of a bench build.

Thats my guess at the matter bud.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin,I have two pig stickers 3/16 and 7/16 and a sash mortise 1/4". For a bench build look for the big Hirsch mortisers. other than that Erics' set is perfect.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks guys, i guess i read somewhere that 1/4 and 1/2 woukd cover most things. Just wasnt aure if i had read right and after thinking a minute for big.mortices id be better off using my brace and bit and pare out the waste. girlfriend asking me what kinda chisels i could use, christmas present im guessing.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin I drill all of my mortises large and small, less chopping! But I still use the mortise chisel to square off the ends, it follows the drill hole perfectly to maintain the angle. Like this 1/4" mortise:








sides done with a bench chisel then ends with mortiser








Bench tenons as well


----------



## Airframer

Pshh.. Holes are for wimps lol..










Yeah.. I drill out the mortises now too lol…


----------



## lysdexic

State of the shop…..

Spar varnish


----------



## theoldfart

All seeing eye or the big bang!


----------



## chrisstef

Awww yeaaaa!!! Lookin tasty Scotty. I love seeing a clear coat go on. Whats your application weapon of choice? I see a brush and a rag.

Also - no need for beer tonight. A lil spar fumage goes a looong way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shiny!


----------



## chrisstef

I must commend your surface prep as well b-yo. Soft cedar and a hard knot ….


----------



## CL810

Looks really nice Scotty. Is the BLO dry? ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

I hung the doors outside for the past week or so. If the BLO ain't dry by now then it never will be. THe spar varnish is just Minwax satin. My painter finished the porch addition with Sikkens Cetol. I grabbed some but the can states that ALL old finish MUST be removed. I didn't know where I stood with the BLO and just went with a cheap spar varnish poly.

I decided to try brushing on the poly full strength, my first time, but didn't like it. It is too thick. So, I grabbed the mineral spirits and switched back to a wipe on technique. As comfortable as an old sock which is what I used to apply.


----------



## CL810

+1 on wipe on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of soft wood (stef) I was, for a moment, confused about these B-B sized dents that kept appearing.










Then I figured it out. It is the stinking painters triangles. Really? This wood is that soft. Flaccid even.


----------



## ShaneA

^mystery solved. At least there is that. Good to keep in mind if using those, best to keep the weight down. Although I currently don't have any.


----------



## Mosquito

Just waiting on this so I can get the shop back into action…









Any guesses?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

New furnace time?


----------



## Mosquito

yup… came back from LA, and it was 58… hmm, I knew I turned it down, but I didn't think I turned it down THAT far, so I turned it up, made dinner, still cold… hmmm, turned it up to 80, never turned on, alright where's that space heater lol


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff Scotty. I just bought those same painters pyramid jammies, so far I like em but only used them on the bottom (Lysdexic) where any indentations wont be seen. I was too afraid to let them dent the tops of the countertops. That cedar is pretty soft aye.

Sucks on the furnace Mos, at least its not coming out of your pocket. The joy of homeownership is an expensive one.

I had a Doh moment last night. I finished up another section of countertop so I figured id prep it for finish. Well the genius that I am eased the edges that will be seen. What I didn't take into account was that this section joins up to another section of countertops. That eased edge will now be a low spot and will most definitely show up in the finish as such. Gonna have to go back and rejoint that edge now. I hate going to bed knowing that I screwed something up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hang in there Mos.

That really sucks Stef. Sorry to hear it man.


----------



## chrisstef

Luckily its easily fixed. A little more troublesome considering its now a 36" x 25" piece but fixed with another pass over the jointer or a couple of quick passes with a hand plane.


----------



## Mosquito

definitely glad it's not my expense


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- I know you hate to bust it out….but a straight edge and a bearing guided router bit will take care of that in 2 min.

Scotty- your softwood trials sound like my recent experience with alder. While not as soft as cedar, it's much softer than the american hardwoods I'm used too. There was several "you gotta be kiddin me. That chipped/dinged it!"


----------



## AnthonyReed

One couldn't tell there was an inkling of trouble by the finished product BRK. That sideboard came out stunning.


----------



## chrisstef

I got no qualms bustin out the router Rojo provided its the right tool for the right job. IMO your right on with it. Good call bruddah. I could probably wrestle it on the jointer but at over 2' wide she may wanna get a little tippy on me and this joint needs to be spot on. Router it is. Thanks Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sure man. A router and a straight edge have gotten me out of some pickles. Don't get me wrong, I love knowing how to wield a hand plane too. There were several instances in my woodworking infancy that hand plane would have worked much better. I just didn't know what the heck I was doing.

I've got the stinkin head cold my whole fam has now. Feel like a sack of turds. Cure= coffee, woodworking and a darn nap. I hate naps.


----------



## ToddJB

Decided to clean up my No.3 last night. I was in pretty good condition, but the flaking tote and knob bugged me. So some sanding, some BLO, and some wax and she's pretty again. Also shined her up some.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh hell yea. That came out great Todd but something's wrong with my computer, its not seeing any shavings.

The tote looks awesome.


----------



## Airframer

Very nice! I love my #3.. is almost my go to smoother nowadays.. almost because I think I need to fettle the chipbreaker some. Shavings have been clogging it up lately so it's not flat to the blade somewhere.


----------



## ToddJB

I tried to get some shavings but the glass it's sitting on just would ribbon up like I wanted it to. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn glass like finish. Just breakin your stones a little. It came out nicer than any of the planes ive rehabbed.


----------



## ToddJB

Is it shellac that they originally put on the tote and knob? I was amazed to see how rich and dark the wood was once I got through that crap.


----------



## chrisstef

Im not sure, I think it was some kind of varnish. The knobs ive polished with shellac have come out much nicer lookin than the originals.


----------



## chrisstef

Hooked it up a bit on my #80. My thumbs cant take scraping another 40 square feet of walnut.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Stef. Glad you got it dialed in.


----------



## theoldfart

Forced design change on the granddaughter project, drilled too far. Don't wanna' talk about it! Pic tomorrow, adult beverage NOW. NUTS!!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Double nuts, asthma meds no allow booze (


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to hear it Kevin.

So gotta tie off and mainline this evening then?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am sure once you post a few pictures these guys will give you several ideas how it can be fixed.


----------



## ShaneA

^it is the only responsible thing to do Tony. Lol


----------



## chrisstef

If theres a faster way to the promised land im unaware of it. Go ahead take the mainline OF.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He's sulking. Probably needs the time alone, but he will be back. Can't help himself (just like the rest of us).


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks guys, still a little wobbly but have to work today. Pics a little latter. It's not a fatal error, so just have to make the same "mistake" on the other legs and it will look fine. Mission does have pegs at the joints!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here ya go Kev. See that square peg toward the top of the legs. That uh…wasn't supposed to be there. I forgot to set the depth stop on my mortising machine. Drilled all the way through…doh!. Like you said, I just did it to the other leg and worked it into the design.










This is the first I've ever spoken of this dirty little secret. I feel so much better getting it off my chest..lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your material selection is tits BRK.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh yea Red? Well I set my set just fine! 'Course then I fine tuned the damn thing freehand, hand tool of course. :0)
I'll be "adjusting" like you did .


----------



## CL810

Why everyone needs *Wound Seal* in their shop.

In the middle of a critical glue up, you screw up, don't have time to stop and wait for the bleeding to stop Wound Seal will stop the bleeding instantly. It's a rust colored powder that you apply after cleaning up the wound. It really is amazing stuff. Picture taken after finishing the glue up.


----------



## yuridichesky

Clayton, sorry about your finger. Fingers are so sensitive…

I remember when I was a kid we used some glue (БФ-6 - in Cyrillic, sounds as BF-six) to seal minor wounds, and this glue even been sold in drugstores for this very purpose.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Clayton- yowzers. Bummer bout the thumber. Thanks for the the tip on wound seal. I could have used that when I crushed my pinky a while back.

Tony- I'm sure JMartel will find with his recent inventory increase in walnut. Material selection is easier….when you have more material to pick from


----------



## jmartel

The problem with my inventory increase is where to put it all. I've got my wall rack mostly full up, and the stack of walnut is just sitting on my sawhorses. I'll be picking up 4 or 5 sheets of ply and some more wood today or tomorrow as well for another project.

Almost done with the coffee table. Got the frame and drawers glued up last night. Need to glue in the transverse supports that are going to hold the drawer slides, need to flatten the top, and then I need to finish it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Poor jmartel. Got a big stack of walnut just taking up space on sawhorses


----------



## jmartel

It's a rough life. The stuff I picked up this past weekend isn't nearly as nice as the previous haul. This stuff isn't quite as straight, and the grain is much more "normal" for walnut. I planed down a couple boards last night.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta ask you fellas a question ive been pondering … miter saw vs radial arm saw. Which do you choose?

There's a pretty good looking Delta model 10 RAS for sale … $50. Im seriously pondering doing away with my miter saw set up, which takes up entirely too much room, for the RAS.

Cha'll think?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can't help Stef.

But this picture will make BYo and Mos twitch:









Perhaps me too, a little….


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony, some top notch craftsmanship there.


----------



## jmartel

Is it a plain Miter saw or is it a sliding compound miter saw? Personally, I'd probably get a SCMS.


----------



## ShaneA

Doesn't a RAS take up more room than a CMS? Plus you can take the CMS with you, if need be. Unless the depth/distance of cut on the RAS is crushing the CMS, I would stay with the miter saw.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea my (CMS not sliding) only cuts about 5 7/8". Id venture to guess that the RAS would cut around 12" wide.

It does take up a bigger footprint than the CMS but the way ive got the shop setup is a bit goofy and ive got too much table surrounding the CMS.

I think the SCMS is really the ticket im looking for but a $50 RAS is a pretty sweet deal.

I really need a remodel of the shop, but that may come with a pending move.


----------



## jmartel

Ultimately the best choice would be a Bosch Gliding Miter Saw. But, that is a lot more than a $50 RAS.


----------



## ToddJB

I have both, I built them into one bench. I'll get pics up tonight. I use the RAS for dead to nuts 90s and the CMS for all my goofy cuts. I'll get a pic up tonight. If I were exclusively working in the shop I would take the RAS over the CMS, but if I needed to be mobile, then CMS all the way. Or do both…


----------



## AnthonyReed

So Todd, you'll get a picture up tonight?


----------



## ToddJB

Tony. Yes. Now actually. This is still a work in progress, but here is where it stands as of 20 minutes ago. The CMS sits in a recess where the table is the same height as the rest of the bench. And the fences for both line up for an extended fence.

If I did it again I would make the well for the CMS deeper for other items like a lunch box planer and oscillating spindle sander and just put a shimmed bottom on the tools to make them line up so I could swap them out.


----------



## theoldfart

Good seats


----------



## theoldfart

Really BIG house!


----------



## chrisstef

Thats very similar to my setup Todd. Ive got 6 1/2' of narrow bench on either side of my CMS and im starting to feel the walls closing in a little and would like a lil extra space.


----------



## ShaneA

Uhmm, Todd…the electrical code inspector would like to have a word with you. : )


----------



## Mosquito

lol dang it Tony


----------



## Hammerthumb

Kevin - where is that and who was performing? Caught that wall outlet also Todd. Careful with that!


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, it's the Parlor Room in Northampton, MA. Home to Signature Sounds. The band is Paul Burch & the WPA Ballclub.


----------



## TerryDowning

Add me to the list on the wonderful tile craftmanship. I'd be ripping it out regardless of the cost.

I have a SCMS It's the dirtiest dust making tool in my shop I gave up trying to use any dust collection on it. I try to point it to the garage door and send the dust outside even then the dust gets airborne and takes hours to settle on everything. I can't turn it on without dust flying everywhere. At least my sanders have decent dust collection that mostly works. That SCMS just slings dust everywhere.

If I had a choice between SCMS and RAS I would chose RAS with a dedicated dust catcher. With a RAS you can mount a dado head, turn it for ripping long stock and on many models a shaper head can be installed on an arbor on the opposite side of the blade.

On the Plus side this is the tool that drove me to look more into hand tools cause I'm just sick of the mess.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane I'm not sure what you mean. What's wrong with my wiring?

Ha. Yes. I'm well aware. As stated… Work in progress.


----------



## chrisstef

I think hes sayin that your outlet is around 38" high. Code clearly says 40" or higher when within 5' of a tarp.

I think that the federal government should start punishing criminals by forcing them to paint. One color. Again and again for months. If i never have to paint another door in my life id die a happy man.


----------



## ToddJB

Wait… Even if it's a blue tarp?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ohhh fun Kevin! I hope you had a blast.

Hahaha, hang in there Stef.


----------



## LukieB

Ever do something you know is kinda stupid, but you do it anyway hoping for the best??

I picked up a Type 12 #5 1/2 in pretty rough shape at this months Rocky Mountain Tool Collectors meeting along with a few other goodies on Sunday.

After a 48 electrolysis soak I went to disassemble it today. One of the frog screws was seized up real bad, and the 2nd little screw that holds the tote was snapped off flush and seized up as well. All of the tricks I know fell short. Rust removal, PB Blaster, heat, and impact driver none of it was working. The last ditch effort of the impact driver left the screw head an awful mess I decide to just drill the head of the frog screw off.

It went just as I hoped. So well, that I decided to attempt to drill out the tote screw too, hoping I could drill it just perfectly center and leave behind nothing but "easily removable" thread

Well…..It worked!

Just like I had hoped. Thread even came out in one piece. I was so pleased I had to take a picture and share it with you…










Maybe I should go buy a lotto ticket.

Also…..Stef likes boys.

That is all.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Kevin - love small venues. Used to play a few back in the day. Went to see Kenny Wayne Sheperd last Saturday at the Orleans Hotel and Casino. Great show. Heading to San Fran on the 21st to see Van Morrison. Wife saw him last year but I didn't go. She said it was one of the best concerts she had ever seen. I go to quite a few concerts a year but miss the old nightclub scene. Did see Leon Russel in a nightclub last year at the Four Queens. Up close and cozy atmosphere. Couches instead of chairs. Great show! For all of you kids out there, Leon Russel is a classically trained pianist who spent his career playing rock and blues.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work lukie. Last time ya did somethin so stupid and it worked you produced offspring. Good save of a 5 1/2 brosif.


----------



## ToddJB

Lukie! Rocky Mountain Tool Collectors? Google here I come!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work all around Lucas.


----------



## Hammerthumb

The force is strong with you Lukie!


----------



## jmartel

Red, Thanks for the heads up on the pulls at HD. I actually just ordered a pair myself for my coffee table. I was there tonight picking up all the supplies for the built-in and saw them, but they didn't have any in stock.

Goal is to completely finish the built-ins and have them installed by next Friday night. Going to be working overtime on this. If I can get it done, then it will be installed before a party on Saturday they are hosting, and I may get more orders from that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Sure man. We have Menards here in the midwest. They stock a lot more hardware than HD. I've used the faux hammered copper on nearly all of my A&C pieces. Myself nor my customers have been willing to fork out $40 a piece for real stickley pulls. I like these ones quite a bit:

















Stef- I can't comment on the RAS because I've never worked with one in my shop. I'm a tablesaw junkie. Just use a crosscut sled.
Probably would have put one against the back wall….but I got bit by the hand tool bug. Back walls looking good today with the new saw till.
Tills kinda empty. Wish I had friends who could sharpen me some panel saws. 









Electrical is all up to code


----------



## LukieB

Gotta come check it out Todd, always lots of cool stuff to see/buy. But I will warn you the no reserve auction they do at the end can be troublesome.

I told myself I wasn't gonna spend any money this time…. Didn't even bring any cash.

But on top of their normal auction, and raffle auction they also had 2 estates they were auctioning off. One of a deceased member, and one of a non member who had come upon a hoard of old tools he didn't want.

I passed on so many things I wanted to bid on, I was doing so good.

But the prices on some of the stuff was so low that I couldn't resist on quite a few items. I ended up with that 5-1/2c, a 7, a 101, a set of 6 older Double Cherry chisels, and four 3/4" Jorgenson pipe clamps with 5 foot pipe.

All for $104.50….

Which I wrote a check for…..just waiting for the accountant(wifey) to ask me who RMTC is…..


----------



## jmartel

I'm going with a pair of these:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Liberty-4-1-4-in-Horizontal-Bail-Cabinet-Hardware-Pull-with-Backplate-33350-0/202023812#.UoRnpfnryIg


----------



## woodcox

"Oh yeah, my Rocky Mountain Triathlon Club membership dues. I've been thinking about getting back into shape dear."


----------



## racerglen

Nice woodcox !
Always a way arround the accounting department (we hope ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

The joinery bench and tills are looking sexy there Rojo. Do have any bracing behind the Moxon vice or is only attached to the edge?


----------



## chrisstef

Woodcox that's friggin hilarious. Well done sir.

Red - you can learn to sharpen bro, this window licker did. Youll have to make a special vice for holding the saws considering youre almost 10 feet tall. At the rate you do things youll have a whole wall full of sharp saws by next weekend.

Speaking of saw vices, I caught an episode of Roy last night where he was making parts for some stand up, collapsible saw vice. It was pretty cool. Had am octagonal shaped board, that, when rotated, cinched the saw tight in the jaws. The legs were made to open like a saw horse and would give you this really nice angle to sharpen at that leaned away from 90 degrees. Sharpening a saw, when completely vertical in the vice, gets a bit tiring due to the arm angle you need to use. It hand a third leg (me) that would fold out and could make it sit in a vertical, 90 degree position, for setting the teeth. I needs me one.

Edit: Found a link to the episode: http://www.thirteen.org/programs/the-woodwrights-shop/swinging-saw-vise/


----------



## LukieB

Woodcox, that is great, I will try that ; )


----------



## 489tad

Lucas, did you buy the ticket? Nice when things work out.

Tony, is the tile point in the center of the room at least? That would drive me frickn nuts looking at that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope the thumb is better Clayton.

Jmart that is a great pull.

Thanks for the link Stef.

Dan it's not my picture and haven't a clue as to its centrality. Agreed, looking at that picture, alone, gives me a little anxiety; having to walk over it on a daily basis might cause a harsh reaction on a bad day.


----------



## 489tad

"Those are my testnickels", Christopher Schwarz

Good video Lucas!


----------



## chrisstef

Test nickels .. lol. Probably why he's got that metal taste in his mouth.


----------



## 489tad

Good video Chris! Sorry. Just so everyone knows, my lovely wife tagged me with I.G.N. I Guaranty Nothing.


----------



## chrisstef

I ha always wondered what the IGN was for. Im sure I could come up with something witty, but I Got Nothin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ {sigh}


----------



## BigRedKnothead

jmartel- those are nice lookin. Especially for the price. I've paid a little more for some rockler stuff, but I didn't think it was any better quality than the hickory stuff.

Stef- I'll probably learn to sharpen saws one day. I think I would just like to get a sharpened crosscut panel saw and see how much I would use it. Where should I get one?

Scott- here's how my moxon is mounted. I like the Spax brand star-headed lag bolts (borg). It's removable from the bench. 

















Lucas- I usually give my wife some funny money every time I sell a piece of furniture. Other than that, I find its best if she doesn't know how much I've got stashed for wood and tools….lol.


----------



## jmartel

I really need to come up with a better material storage situation in the garage. Both racks are full of wood, I have walnut stacked up on sawhorses, and I had to throw 5 sheets of various thickness ply behind my workbench last night to keep it out of the way. I was half-considering building a very small shed outside to hold extra stuff. The problem being that it's Seattle so humidity would be a factor.

Plus, technically, I don't think code allows me to build there. Very close property lines.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of hardware: I am looking for some pulls for the cedar screen doors. I would like a A&C style or something angular. Oiled bronze to match the other stuff.

The kicker is pull out strength. Having hardware that screws into the wood will probably not be durable. A back to back set preferably with a base plate is the best idea.

That was a question disguised as a statement. Am I over thankin'?

Rojo, thx for the pics.


----------



## jmartel

Rustoleum makes an Oil Rubbed Bronze paint. You can pick hardware you like, and fashion your own backing plate out of some flat aluminum bar. Just get new screws (might not even have to) to accommodate the extra thickness. Sand the aluminum down, shoot some primer, and then spray the oil rubbed bronze paint on it. It won't have the hammered texture, but it'll be the right color.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty- This is nice, but spendy A&C hardware know of. They've got backplates.
Either a back plate or some matching washers.

Jmartel. Could you go overhead. I built this rack with lags and 2×4s. Seen them made with threaded pipe as well. You can see it in this pic. Above my bandsaw.


----------



## chrisstef

Scott - ive had good luck with signaturehardware.com Reasonable prices, solid delivery, and more options that one could imagine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Signature Hardware


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for the info and link.

I had been to Signature Hardware. Man! Pulls are expensive.

Found this sight on my search for something cheaper.

Wild West Hardware


----------



## lysdexic

I need four total but I am not dropping $300 -$400 on these. Period.

My have to cheap out on the inside of the doors.

JMartel good ideas sir.


----------



## jmartel

Red: Not really. At least not easily. I have a low ceiling. MAYBE 8' tall. Then subtract some for the garage door. Just aft of the garage door is ducting, and then behind that isn't wide enough for ply, plus I plan on hanging my massive folding ladder there eventually.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe simply push-plate on the inside?

Edit - Those are great looking handles you have pictured.


----------



## lysdexic

T - since these doors are on barn sliders they need a handle that you can grab.

Those are good looking pulls but, unfortunately, not cheaper.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, right. I forgot they are sliders.

In that case buy the handles you want and install them, you are never going to remember how much they cost unless you buy crappy ones that need to be replaced at some point. Otherwise the thoughts will be along the lines of: "Those doors look nice. Damn I'm good." {beer sip (pinky extended)}.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Agreed T.

Just made my pants warm thinking of you guys.


----------



## yuridichesky




----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is a good tipper Yuri.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe.

Another hardware note: as with my past few commissions, I often state the price includes everything but hardware. I've been burned once or twice when people want hundreds of dollars in hardware.


----------



## Airframer

Lys - Why don't you hit up Dave and see what he can do for you. I knw he has forged hardware for others in the past.


----------



## JayT

^^^ Hey, Red, you stole knotscott's sig line.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone have any recommendations for a ROS? Is variable speed actually useful?


----------



## ToddJB

I've got the "Ridgid 5 ROS. I like it alot. And the Lifetime Guarantee is hard to beat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on the ridgid. I've had to use the warranty on mine though. I like the adjustable speed.


----------



## jmartel

Does the "dust collector" actually do anything? My 1/4 sheet PC sander doesn't really do anything for the dust even though it came with a bag. Same with my HF Belt sander.


----------



## ToddJB

I've only ever had to warranty my Ridgid batteries, but it was a successful and fairly painless venture. It has made me a Ridgid evangelist. In my price point everyone is making crappy plastic products, but at least Ridgid still stands behind their crap… and there is something to say about that.


----------



## Mosquito

I have a Porter Cable low profile ROS, and it works pretty well for dust extraction. Though I had to buy a set of adapters to get my vac to connect to it properly, it does work fairly well with out a vac.


----------



## ToddJB

Never tried to hook it up to my vac. But the included bag doesn't do anything - Well it does fill up, but I wouldn't say it keeps anything out of the air.


----------



## Mosquito

my PC doesn't have a bag, which I think might be why it does fairly well, but rather a "canister" of sorts…


----------



## chrisstef

I got a jellyfish sting. Jus sayin.


----------



## jmartel

Hmm, Dewalt has a low profile one that looks exactly the same as the PC, but yellow, and $25 cheaper.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The ridgid does a decent job of catching the dust if you empty it often.

Scott- I was just at Omaha builders supply getting a lock fixed. They had several bigger, rustic pulls that would work. I liked this one. But ya, you'd need something big for those doors. 5" might be too small. 
http://www.hickoryhardware.com/search?q=p2998&x=-1358&y=-41

Well done Yuri. My wife is/was a Friends nut.


----------



## JayT

Bags on ROS sanders are pretty much a waste of space. They sure don't do anything for catching dust.

If I need to do dust free sanding, I bust out the Fein Multimaster with sanding attachment and hook it up to the shop vac with a bag inside. Works nearly as fast as the ROS and gets almost all the dust.


----------



## lysdexic

I appreciate everyone chiming in on the door pulls.

Rojo, yeah those are a bit too small. I am thinking 12" not that size matters - right Stef? However, what bothers the most about some of the pulls out there is that they attach with a single screw at the ends of the handle. I just dont think the cedar grain will hold up.

I had thought about super Dave. I'll see if he is interested.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is getting cooler so he can fire his forge and his work, that I have seen, is awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

^ Its the dead truth bro. Size has no bearing. Not surprised you've been shopping for 12"ers. I can give it to ya 4 times if it helps.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Scotty - I agree with giving Dave a yell. He did some drawer pulls for my tool chest that were just awesome!


----------



## lysdexic

Paul -I have the your images of Dave's knob etched in my mind (shutter). Seriously, they are awesome. No doubt.

Consider Dave yelled at.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Them doors are going to reach a ridiculous level if you keep it up BYo. Too cool.


----------



## lysdexic

They already are T if you consider what they are - screened f'ing doors.

cedar 2x lumber
screeneze kit
copper panels
barn door sliding hardware
time/labor invested
now door pulls

I am not feeling very smart or savvy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was not talking dollar & cents….. and it doesn't matter what they are.

They are gathering soul. I like it. I am an enthused spectator.

My comment was not disparaging in any sense.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta pay the cost to be the boss Scotty. Youre gonna do it once and youre doin it right. Stop your worrying.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Can I get an opinion on drawer faces for the Ipe jewelry cabinet I am making for the wife for Christmas. Cabinet is Ipe, and wanted to used this figured Bubinga for the drawer faces.










The Ipe, when finished will be about this color.










My feeling is that the Bubinga will be too red. Thoughts are that I should tone it down with some water soluble dye.

Any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## Jim Jakosh

State of the shop:
It is pretty dusty from not being thoroughly cleaned all year, but we move to AZ for the winter so it will be cleaned out in Dec. so I can take a fresh set of photos. Lots has changed since the last ones.
Still making dust, however!..........................Cheers, Jim


----------



## chrisstef

Geez paul thats a tough call. That bubingas really nice but too red might be right. Decisions like that are hard fir me to call.


----------



## jmartel

Charging panels work on the valet I made. Hot glue failed during shipping (USPS lost it at one point), but he will repair that part this weekend.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Atta boy "Hokie". I'm so gonna call you that from now on;-)

Paul- I dunno. I'd have to make a test piece or two and hold it up to the jewelry box.


----------



## Texcaster

Big Red,
Your post about pissing in pants reminds me of an Aussie saying…. " pissing in each others pockets " 
complimenting each other.

One of my all time favs….." that's going to stand out like dogs balls "


----------



## john2005

Tough call Paul. I won't offer any advice as A i suck at anything having to do with color and B I know you are gonna make it look stellar. That Bubinga looks pretty sweet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL. Good stuff Tex.


----------



## jmartel

It's my handle on another forum. I went to Virginia Tech, their mascot is the Hokie bird.


----------



## chrisstef

Rollin down the shop,Huffin walnut, sippin on vianeese. Laid back ….


----------



## theoldfart

"vianeese"?? wus water. girlie coffee. I drink Fog Buster, mmmm good :0)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Was the darkest the had on tap at the coffee hut. My first day off dedicated to me in a long time. Its 900, im fully caffinated, covered in walnut dust and smiling ear to ear. Heres to hoping the phone stays relatively quiet for the day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on.


----------



## Tugboater78

its good to be home

even if its only for 3 days..

got backs flattened on my new chisels and played a bit with my future leg-vice screw, bout to go take my mom, who just had partial hip replacment surgery, out to get her hair did, and grocery shopping.


----------



## theoldfart

This ones for you Stef


----------



## Tim457

Enjoy your time Justin. Did you go in for the extra week of overtime? Tough to turn down that much extra money.


----------



## chrisstef

Safety first


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah..overtime atm is overly abundant right now.. hard to turn it down though being away from home puts rest of my life basically on hold. which isnt much fun


----------



## lysdexic

I think i just vomitted in my mouth


----------



## Tugboater78

And i thought i looked bad with my muffs on..


----------



## waho6o9

Frick & Frack


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya, How do I look?


----------



## theoldfart

Red, at least she's not lying down. those other two characters…..I don'know!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safety looks so serious….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehehe….is it me or do Stef and Tug look like brothas from different mothas?


----------



## Airframer

At least your muffs aren't attached to a flimsy plastic shell designed only to make clean up easier after a mishap…


----------



## jmartel

I'm the guy that goes to job sites in clean coveralls and a clean hardhat. I stand around, try to look important, and tell people what to do.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, when I was a sparky, we hated when the engineers showed up. Surely we'd have to redo something.


----------



## chrisstef

Heres my brain bucket. Depends on the day … But youll get one or the other.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What's that? Chlamydia or a snowball?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jmartel - did you get my job? I didn't get word that I had been laid off!

Steph - know what you mean by being bothered by the phone on your day off. People think us office jockeys have it so good. Good pics of you and Tug. I'll take one of myself this weekend with my full respirator, glasses and hat. I don't think anyone on this site knows what I look like, and won't be able to tell after I post the pic.

Red - your girl is soo cute! My girl is thirty, and although she is good lookin, she lost the "cute" many years ago.

Kevin - looks like your near to being done with that one. More pics please.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm also not wearing pants in my pic, Red, but I couldn't get the angle right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that an empty pint of Jack Daniels next to your framed picture of Linda Ronstadt?


----------



## jmartel

Nah, I mostly don't do that type of stuff anymore. Now I go around, take measurements, crawl in fuel tanks, and give instructions to captains on what to do to prepare for tests that the coast guard requires. I'm no longer in a position that makes me tell the trades they are doing something wrong.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - Yes and close… it's an amazingly embarrassing picture of my wife when she was probably 9 that was taken at a mall glamour shots type place.


----------



## chrisstef

Some very excellent showings here fellas. Hilarious stuff.

Tony. Yup. Lol. Sick ba$tard.

Just had a spline get away from me. Gotta fill it in now. Weak sauce.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like how you roll Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

I smell man crush. Careful Todd, Tony's the local LJ cougar. Roowwrrr.

Edit - linda rondstatt ref is spectacular.


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe it's a good thing that I couldn't get the correct angle on that undies shot, then.


----------



## theoldfart

Go easy on Rondstat, I think she has MS and can no longer perform. I liked her stuff!


----------



## AnthonyReed

He's just a little possessive is all Todd, don't mind him.


----------



## theoldfart

OK break's over, back to the Bat Cave bobbin!


----------



## chrisstef

You guys want a real good giggle. Check this pic out of a teenaged Stef and a rather underwhelmed young lady. I started early with that trend and it holds true to this day.










Pimp $hit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dude, how high are you in that picture??

That poor girl…. You and your sticky hands….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Freakin Awesome. Should I dig up one of many prom pics i have with my head cut off.

todd- I was kinda hoping you were wearing a "bednight pull-up" like my toddler was.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I hope that huge white spot on your pants is the flash from your camera… if not, that expression on her face makes a little bit more sense.


----------



## theoldfart

Here you go Paul, front and back seat stretchers are dowelled through the side stretcher tenons like a draw bore.



























One done, one to go. Last things are steam bent back splats and Shaker tape seats (herringbone pattern)


----------



## chrisstef

Well done OF. Thats gonna stand up to the test of time fore sure.

Lol @ back splat.


----------



## CL810

Awesomeness Kevin!


----------



## ShaneA

I would like to commend everyone on the awesome pics, and Stef for the courage and confidence to put such an awesome photo on the interwebz. Bravo…you have way more guts than myself bro.

Now that I got my nice words out of the way…Stef??? they did not have any suits that fit? and most importantly…did you score?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wonderful OF.


----------



## chrisstef

If ya cant laugh at yourself once in a while it aint worth it. Im happy to be the butt of a joke as long as we all get some giggles. Lifes too short. Im comfortable in my skin … my handsome, soft, supple skin. Lol.

As for the suit. My best guess is thats like '93. Dark olive on mustard was more than they could handle back in the day. They called me sauveowicz from then on. Pretty sure there was zero luckyness to be had. 93 would put me in the 8th grade, wed have to wait another year until lil stef went swimming for the first time.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm so glad I caught up on this thread.. Those pics totally lifted me back up, my old man is in one of those moods today at work and is being a complete a-hole, which in turn makes everyone else around in a poopy mood… Then I saw these classic pics, and TOTALLY redeemed my day! Thanks guys! Might I add that Tugboater looks like Ben Roethlisberger!

Maybe I'll humor you guys with a high school pic of me, I had 'bleached spiked tips' in one of my prom pics, and I have several randoms when I had green hair, man what was I thinking!


----------



## Tugboater78

in mine i can see that i have my "i'm running on empty, leave me alone" look…not sure why im sideways..stupid cell phone


----------



## chrisstef

Tug lookin like Big Ben. Dont wanna be in the bathroom with him at the same time. No means no.

Glad all us window lickers could brighten your day bailey. Sucks when the mood of one guy on a crew brings everyone down. Its Friday for effs sake. Chillis Phyllis.


----------



## Tugboater78

criss - try being stuck on a boat with 2+ people with crappy attitudes for 21 straight days.. makes for a long trip, glad i finally, after 6 years, got transferred. yay! though it sure is wearing me out switching schedules and pullin overtime.


----------



## Airframer

Justin - Only 2 people? Try it with 4000 for 10 months at a time! At each others throats constantly and then best of friends in port lol. Tis interesting..


----------



## theoldfart

Just drilled in the wrong place AGAIN!! phbbbt
It won't be visible but I have to wait for the glue in the repair to dry. Dinner time.
Thinking happy thoughts:
A pint of la Finne du Monde here would do


----------



## Airframer

I think the 2 of us have the same set of gremlins running around our shops. The damn things moved my rabbets to the wrong side of my panels while I was sleeping lol. Yes.. that is how it happened.. heh..


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, Ghost in the Machine! I drew too many layout lines trying to be accurate. Should have erased them :0(


----------



## chrisstef

That sucks OF. Mental fatigue. Doc Stef says up your coffee intake.


----------



## 7Footer

Haha, no means no! I'm Noah, bailey is Mr. Fid, but no worries! Yeah sucks even worse when that guy putting everyone down is your own father! Working with family is tough, but I'll get a few beers in him when he comes over for his birthday dinner tonight and that will loosen him up! Buy you're right Stef, its Friday man c'mon.

btw - those pics I posted here a while back of my retaining walls, I am almost done, picked up the 20 stones that I was short last night and should be laying them down this weekend, a couple other finishing touches and I'm done! I laid 1100 sq ft. of sod last weekend, never thought I would be so excited about grass. I've been staring at dirt since JUNE, so now I keep finding myself just looking out my window with this smitten look on my face, green green grass and a nice little fire pit! All that awful work is finally becoming worth it. And once I'm done that means more shop time! YESSS!


----------



## chrisstef

Most awesome on the finishing touches bailey, err noah. (Forehead slap). Somethin mighty satisfying bout pitting the finishing touches on a huge project. Crack a brewski with the old man, spark a fire, and enjoy. Aww yeah.


----------



## lumberjoe

I'm traveling for business and look what showed up in my shop:










Birdseye maple, curly maple, bubinga, purpleheart, padauk and canarywood.

Some women buy shoes, my wife buys figured hardwoods


----------



## ShaneA

^whoa…that is what I am talking about.


----------



## chrisstef

X2. Thats friggin excellent.


----------



## Airframer

Wow!.. Nice score! .. The wood is pretty nice too ;-)

So… what is it they say? A good woodworker knows that if only a couple clamps will get the job done then he knows to use every one he owns?.. Or is it the other way around…



















Just doing some bonehead mistake cleanup…


----------



## woodcox

Statute of Limitations must be shorter where you boys are from.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Was wondering what you were gluing together Eric. Then I noticed the strip at the top. Cut it twice and still too short?


----------



## Airframer

I don't wanna talk about it…. *mumble grumble grumble….


----------



## theoldfart

wasamattaferyou? problems? suck it up buckow. Only I can sulk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I sure am happy your head grew into proper proportion to the rest of your body Stef. Nice work on that.


----------



## Airframer

Don't tell me my biddness! I'm a grown arse man! I do what I want!

*edit.. My wife just let me know that my grown arse can take care of the grown arse dishes.. gotta go…


----------



## racerglen

Eric, just close dah door on the dishwasher, n' dont forget, SANI CLEAN setting..


----------



## chrisstef

Its the ears that were the hard part to grow into T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Next time I am at Grandma's I will get a shot of my 8th grade shame. White tux w/tails. Not cool enough to have a date like Stef.


----------



## Tugboater78

I at least had a date for 8th grade…


----------



## theoldfart

date 8'th grade? not in catholic school sir

next time I tell someone (eric) to chill and walk away you folks have my permission yo tell me to stuff it! Went back to the scene of the crime and fixed the goof









then got to where I wanted to be
two almost done


----------



## chrisstef

So youre sayin your were an OG before OG was even OG? Daayyyummm Tony. You even played it slick n didnt tie yourself down to just one chica. Play on playa.


----------



## Airframer

Kevin, forgettaboutit… I got room in my pity party for 2 lol. Chairs are looking good ;-)


----------



## Airframer

In other news… The boy is all ready for Movember!


----------



## chrisstef

Killer moose stash on the lil man Eric. Hes stylin like Selleck.

I woke up from a slumber on the recliner to find that it was a little chilly in the house. 65 degrees kinda chilly. Numb nuts who cleaned my furnace a few hours early decided that the off position for the oil valve at the tank was the best. So from 12:30 - 1:15 last night i was in my underoos, bleeding the air out of the furnace, coated in heating fuel. Sweet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those chairs look sweet OF. Great work.

The boy is looking suave, no doubt Eric. What is Movember?

Not cool Stef. That is not cool at all.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, that sucks. Time for another foo-foo coffee and the world will be a better place. BTW call that tech and vent dude.

Eric, my 'stache never looked that good!


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, a bit early? or just stay out all nite clubbin'?


----------



## chrisstef

This morning was a sumatra french roast Kevin. No foo foo starbucks round here.

Oh i called em last night at midnight and made the on call tech stay on tge phone with me for the duration of my fix. Theyll be knockin a lil somethin off the bill.

All dolled up for family pics this mornin. Bow tie for baby stef. Tis the season.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn early OF….









I'm not a club kid.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Arggghh! Had a dandy night too Stef. The wife is flying out to Vegas today to run a 1/2 marathon today. That's cool, but our daughter throwing up all night isn't. Hope it's not contagious. My poor wife can't catch a break.

Anyway, here's to a chuckle at our own expense. Stef inspired me to take a trip down memory lane last night:









Pretty nerdy. Gotta go back pretty far to see me without facial hair. That girl was probably the tallest date I ever had. She went on to be an all-american swimmer.

My wife made a scrapbook of all my bball stuff recently. She noted that all the times I had a big pic in the paper, I was getting fouled or busted in the chops.









Good times. I'd have to dig a little deep to find ya'll some sweet mullet pics.


----------



## Airframer

Tony - Movember

Gotta watch that ball cancer yo!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good morning. 









Great pictures Red. Sorry you've got a sick little one on your hands.

Thanks AF.


----------



## Airframer

Question… is anyone else not getting any of the Buddy Icons or thumbnail images to load on the site this morning?

This is what this site and only this site looks like for me today..










Just curious if it is just me or a site issue.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Af- same here. Little buggy.

Nice view T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Same AF.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - the site is acting a little funny this morning.

Love those chairs Kevin.

Eric - you're boy grows a better stash than I do. Course mine is grey now.

Sorry about the heater Steph.

Red - you should have come out here with your wife. Great weather for a run. 48deg at 7:00am - high of 70 today. We could have stood at the barricades sipping lattes and cheering. Sorry about the little one.

Nice sunrise Tony. We have had some really nice sunsets here the past week. Skyline looked like it was on fire.


----------



## theoldfart

All the LJ's look the same to me!


----------



## chrisstef

Was your prom at Disney world Red? Thats a pretty sweet castle in the background.


----------



## Mosquito

Same AF… maybe spammers are using the profile pics now too, so they thought they better get rid of those lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah - Mos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I friggin' LOVE espresso.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Tim457

I feel ya Red. I was a wrestler in school and while there could have been some good shots of beating a kid into submission or something, the ones that made it in the paper made me look like a freak every time. I met my wife just after I was done wrestling, but she still likes to make fun of the wrestling singlets. Unitard I think she calls it.

Sorry bout the sick kid too, that's no fun.

Mmm espresso, now that's mans coffee. None of the sissy weak sauce stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Im soooo pissed. I ran out of pumpkin spice light roast this morning.

Did do a lil "foaming" though.


----------



## Tim457

I've been thinking Red's actually too tall to fit in a train, and I think he's just saying he can't take pictures of himself driving the train because he knows the pics or it didn't happen rule.

Nice foaming stef. But put a pristine type 1 Stanley #1 in front of any of us and see if there isn't some foaming at the mouth going on too.


----------



## lysdexic

Got the screen installed this AM



























You know it is always something…..










Who'd a thunk the screen tension would make the door frame bow? Do you think the screen will stretch or should I try again? There was NO gap between the doors prior to screen install.


----------



## 489tad

Ah crap. I'm way late but here it goes. Regarding prom picture. "Grab your right wrist if your being held against your will".


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Dan. Safe word?

Scotty id let em ride the way they are. Its not like you need to be worried about a draft and all. I think the more ya screw with em the worse things will get. Lookin mighty fine though buddy. A really solid finishing touch on the remod. I dig em bro. They match really really well.


----------



## 489tad

lysdexic the pourch looks great. I miss our old one.










I bought Norms NYW how to build shutters. bought some wood then moved. House here is not suited for a pourch. Never got started. Next one will.


----------



## theoldfart

Goin slow today, made a form for steam bending the chair back splats. Some coffee (iunflavored Black). Out to some music tonight. Tomorrow we bend!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, make that two puking kiddos while da mama's gone. I'm just laughing now. What else can ya do. Poor little buggers.

Paul- I hadn't even thought of that. Coulda met up with my buddy in Vegas. Too bad it's an all ladies trip. Mama's gotta get away.

Tim- I've got all kinds of pics from HS Bball. My coaches wife took pics….and my coach awkwardly admitted that his wife was rather enamored with ol' Big Red. Hence the huge pile of pics he gave me when I graduated….lol. I can't believe I tell you guys this stuff.

And ya, I can't stand up straight in locomotives. Good thing I'm sitting 99% of the time. Really wish I could share some pics. I'm not even allowed to take a pic of myself standing by a locomotive. A co-worker got fired for doing that on facebook. Evidently he was compromising national security.

Scotty- Maybe a quick clamp pinching them together at night in hopes it stretches the screen? They do look sharp!


----------



## CL810

Scotty the cedar looks great. And the only person who'll notice, or be bothered by, the gap is you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Still a little chubbed from the tour. Might have made a mess, I'll have to check later.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Jeepers. Which house was that T?


----------



## mmh

I don't see any sawdust on the floor. What kind of shop is THAT?!


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Gamble House in Pasadena.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## lysdexic

I'd love to take a tour of the G&G homes.


----------



## lysdexic

Slumin' with natural ligt on tap. Uggh. Thank goodness I brought a cooler.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

The Van Rossem-Neill house 1903, 1906, 1913.


----------



## AnthonyReed

More later.

I can't really see what is going on with the doors while viewing on my phone, Scotty. Sorry you are having troubles at any rate. Good luck with the Nat. lite.


----------



## lysdexic

Tell you what. I'll make an effort to make my next national conference in San Diego. Will you tag along on a G&G tour with me?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You bet.


----------



## john2005

*Tony*, you win!


----------



## theoldfart

Different venue, longhair!


----------



## lysdexic

Dinner


----------



## Airframer

Wow Scotty.. Natty Light AND styrofoam dinnerware? Are you safe? Do you need an adult?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh cool! Whatcha doing Kevin?

A fine meal BYo.

LoL AF!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, Scotty. If you were drinking Busch Beer there would be a double shot of corn in that dinner picture. Of course, maybe that is Busch Beer…


----------



## theoldfart

Mozart, Saint-Saens, Satie


----------



## lysdexic

Oh no bro. I can't like the Nat lite. I done ben spoilt by the bitterness. I do like corn though. Vegetables are zero points.


----------



## ShaneA

Not corn or potatoes…thought they had pts?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Points?


----------



## ShaneA

C'mon Tony.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane. I stand corrected. Corn is 2 points for a full ear. Thanks for keeping it real.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Deal-a-meal?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It isn't calories you are talking about. WTH Shane?


----------



## ShaneA

Weight Watchers has a point system. Allowed so many per day, based on current goals. Don't ask me how I know : (


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have new planage…










But more importantly a new toy. My first new Mac since 1985, and it is incredible. Much has changed since I stopped using the Mac OS (around Version 7.5, I think). So much to catch up on.


----------



## ShaneA

Rocking the Handyman Smitty? I don't think they have a SW version.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have this perverted desire for the goofy blue and red schema that is Handyman. Don Yoda fixed me up on this one. Yeah, there seems to be a collector streak in me that I didn't know about.


----------



## Airframer

Just toss a SW iron in there and call it so.. just like most eBay sellers do smh..

In other news… just threw my last bandsaw blade. Scares the piss out of me everytime that happens lol.

Anyone have a replacement recommendation that won't cost more than my Ryobi Bandsaw did? I believe the blade size is 62 max.


----------



## LukieB

Scotty, the doors look awesome. They really do match everything else nicely.

Tony, that is so cool, I would love to take that tour, need more pics….


----------



## lysdexic

Good for you Smitty.

Yep. Weight watchers. WTF is what I said but my wife was having such great results. Finally, we made a little deal. I did WW with her and she has gone through Financial Peace University with me. Both have made fundamental improvements in our lives. Approaching high school weight now. Won't give up my IPAs though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah hah, for losing weight? Why do they make it so difficult? 3500 calories is a pound, 500 less a day (- in food or + in exercise) for a week is a pound. Approx 2000 vs 2500 per day till goal then back to 2500 for maintenance.

Sorry about the handyman and congrats on the Mac Smitty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I will get to a pc tomorrow and post some more pictures Lucas. They did not allow photos in the Gamble house however.


----------



## ShaneA

Quality of the calories. The old lady did it w/great results a couple of yrs ago. Interesting to see what foods rack up the pts fast. Usually the stuff I like…bread, cheese, ice cream. It is usually that 3rd trip through the buffet that gets me.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks Lucas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotty - The doors absolutely rock. And the tough love is, I'd consider re-doing the screens, this time with a brace between the stiles to keep them apart at the right distance to prevent the tension movement. Did the screens go into a dado and get set with cordage? That'd seem to be what happened vs. surface mounting.

Worked in a lumber yard as a young miscreant, and had to learn the hard way when replacing steel and nylon screens in storm window frames that tension was an issue. Can't have that gap, it just wouldn't be right.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice new avatar Lucas.

Scott- yowzers. Natty light. I'm a beer cheapskate and I can't do Natty light. 
Learned about a good brewery here in Iowa. I like their beer, and the cool bottles. Gonna try and support the little man a little more.

http://www.peacetreebrewing.com/


----------



## lysdexic

Appreciate you Smit. I haven't decided.

I'll think about it tomorrow. Tonight I am at a UFC 20th anniversary brew hah.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am still only seeing some avatars, many still blank.

What are you trying to say with the tissues in your composition Scotty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony, the avatars that are back had to be put back by members. Don't know how long it will be before the others return (if ever…)


----------



## jmartel

The tissues are from the OTHER pay per view he ordered tonight.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh, my…


----------



## jmartel

Here's what I accomplished today. Cases for the 2 sides of the built-in are ready to be assembled. One stacked on top of the other here due to limited space.










Not without one bonehead mistake, of course. I cut a dado on the wrong side of my straightedge. Since this is going to be painted, I opted to create a filler strip and glue it in place instead of remaking the side (I'd have to buy another sheet of ply to get a new side).










Still needs to be sanded flush.


----------



## lysdexic

The tissues?

Cause I miss you SO much.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So the piece conveys struggle (fight) and longing (tissues). Got it.

You artists are so complex.

Edit - Thank you for the heads-up Smitty.


----------



## lysdexic

No you don't got it.

The fight represents me woopin' your arse. I use the tissues to wipe up.

It is not complex.

:^o


----------



## lysdexic

Sorry T. Stef PM'd me and told what to say


----------



## AnthonyReed

Must have been all those "points" you ate tonight.


----------



## Tugboater78

i quit counting points.. but i do need to get back on some workout program. been slacking since spring and now i have an excellent cook at work that it is really hard to turn down the food that is made.

new avatar, more fitting my nick…


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like i missed a late night tissue party. The whole new/no avatar thing makes my foggy head hurt. Monkey fist IPAs at a friendly, no kids, get together last night. Managed to lay off the whiskey though.

I racked up the points last night. Badass buffalo chicken dip, pulled pork sliders, pot stickers and cocktail weinies. Ill take my crown now … and a fresh roll of TP.

Testin out the new AV. Babystef taking some of his first solo steps this mornin. Weeble wooble.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, cool. My granddaughter took her first two steps this week, my son sent us the video.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks Red, I figured now was as good time as any to update the avatar. Had to get the little man in there. Kid went from walking to running like overnight….got himself a nice goose-egg this morning from a run in with the coffee table, poor dude.

Stef, I like you're new avatar, kid's way better looking than you….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff. I gotta keep up with the cool kids. New avatar for rojo grande.

T- I covet your proximity to the G&G homes.


----------



## CL810

Nice avatar Rojo. Hope the kiddos are faring better this am.


----------



## LukieB

I dig it Rojo, your kids are also way cuter than you…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Lukie. Hes definately better lookin than his old man but the unfirtunate part is that his smarts are right on par with mine. Case in point:


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm not seeing a problem….


----------



## theoldfart

So now we cook the wood









{


----------



## chrisstef

Julia Childs voice ^


----------



## theoldfart

of course, and maybe just a sip for the pallet


----------



## ShaneA

Whatever became of the RAS Stef?


----------



## theoldfart

I think the fecal matter has hit the air circulation device again! Everybody's gone!


----------



## theoldfart

Could use some help QUICKLEY! How long should I keep the steamed wood clamped in the form? It's 3/8 white oak


----------



## Bogeyguy

7footer, keep that new sod wet.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Kevin- do not serve until they reach room temperature. Can't find your cookbook?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Should be a few hours.


----------



## chrisstef

I let it ride Shane. I kinda thought better about adding any more stuff to the shop considering theres a move on the horizon, hopefully. It was a pretty killer deal tho.


----------



## Boatman53

Kevin… Are you covering that pan? The rule of thumb for steaming is an hour per inch of thickness. As far as cooling in the mold… As long as possible, it will minimize the spring back. Are you boiling or steaming? Adding a little Downy fabric softener in the water helps. Will the molds over bend the slats?
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, it's covered and I'm steaming. The fish rack is turned upside down in the poacher and the wood is on that What I wound up doing is use the form for about 45 mins than transferred to clamps to hold the shape for the next day:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ooohhhh. Never tried steaming. I usually laminate or cut the curve out of thicker stock. Always something to learn.

" your kids are also way cuter than you…"

If I had a dollar for every time I heard that…lol


----------



## theoldfart

Red, it looks like it's goin' to work, I'll know better tomorrow. The wife doesn't like the smell of steamed white oak! Maybe shoulda' used red oak :0)


----------



## Hammerthumb

They both smell like wet dog to me. Did you add a little beer to the mix? ( that's for drinking, not steaming!)


----------



## 7Footer

some good looking new avatars I'm seeing out there fellas!

Bogey - thanks I am keeping it wet, its funny cuz usually by now in my neck of the woods we are getting consistent rain but as of now we've barely had any… I installed a little irrigation system and only 2 of the 3 sprinklers are working so for now I'm just using a couple of regular hose sprinklers.. =/

So I have that same HF US General toolbox as JMartel posted a couple weeks ago, its more of a shop cart and I have always used the top drawer basically as a junk drawer, and it such a mess it just irritates me every time I look at it, so yesterday I decided to do something about it. I cleaned it out and made it my little sharpening station. Stupid me though I spent WAY more time than necessary only to realize that all I had to do was make 2 little tracks that set on the dividers between the drawer and little screwdriver slots on the edges, plus it raises it up to hold it in place, of course by the time I realized that I'd already cut a bunch of little notches, right now it looks like crap but keep in mind this is a rough draft, I am going to cut a new one that looks nice and clean, and I will add the little guides for cutting angles and such, but overall I think its a pretty good idea, and being the 7Footer its an almost perfect height for me to get my lap on.
Can't believe I didn't take a pic of the drawer before I cleaned it out!


----------



## theoldfart

About to lubricate the mind with a Porter, day has been a success. Tomorrow we cut the tenons, cut the mortises and start to break all the edges. Deadline is December 2'nd, Santa flies to NORCAL on the 3'rd.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Btw Clayton, the kiddos are all better today. Thanks.

Lazy day at my inlaws. I plan on having a few brews and watching my broncos thump the chiefs tonight. That is all


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, I didn't quite follow you "Will the molds over bend the slats". Is this what you mean?


----------



## Airframer

I think he means are they bent a bit farther than you want them to compensate for some spring back when un clamped from the form? (Just theorizing.. never steam bent wood before)..


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

Eric, I took springback into account when I cut the form. I want about 1/4" of bend but did the form at 3/8". Even 3/16' would work. Brave new world!
And now the last of Geery's Summer ale


----------



## Boatman53

Yes I meant that the mold itself was a smaller radius that what you were looking for, to compensate for some spring back.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, I think I've built in enough allowance. How much springbuck, percentage wise ,should I expect? I'm assuming it is dependent on wood species, thickness, and bend radius.


----------



## jmartel

7footer, I just use the top tray area for all my sockets and my like 30 screwdrivers.


----------



## Boatman53

Yea Kevin, way too many variables. Those you mentioned plus green, air dried and kiln dried all affect the success of a bend.
On the other hand there is a company called "Pure Timber" that has a process of treating lumber for cold bending. The wood comes to you soaking wet and wrapped in plastic. It easily bends to any shape you need/want and as it dries out it stays in that shape. A friend of mine used some for a tricky boat rib replacement and I got to play with some extras. A lot of possibilities. Not inexpensive, but zero waste from breakage.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Jim.


----------



## AnthonyReed

OF - Waaaay up there, where is that beautiful place you have pictured when you mentioned La Fin du Monde? I am really enjoying the chair build, thanks.

Byo - I don't know about the doors but I sure like the pumpkins. Do you have a super tall cat?

Pasadena has some eccentric things. I dig it.
Like paintings or Franklin quotes on utility boxes:


----------



## AnthonyReed

More of The Van Rossem-Neill house 1903, 1906, 1913:



















Repost:










Built as a small two-story rental house for Mrs. Josephine Van Rossem, this house was extensively altered and expanded by James W. Niell. The distinctive clinker brick and boulder wall along the front of the property was added at that time. (Clinker bricks are those placed closest to the source of heat in the kiln, where they grow hotter than the other bricks and become irregular in shape and color)


----------



## AnthonyReed

A few other shots of The Gamble House 1908. $50,000.00 to build.

Westmoreland Pl. Gate:









The house:



























The garage. $4,100.00 to build. (You could purchase an average house in Pasadena at the time for $4,000.00)



















The clinker brick pie in the drive:









I'll post more pictures of some of the other homes in Arroyo Terrace when I have time.


----------



## chrisstef

Excellent tour Tony. Much appreciated amigo.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony since you posted those beautiful pics I can tell you about mine. They are from the Gite du Mont Albert in the Chic Choc mountains on the Gaspe Peninsula , Quebec.









It's about 5 hours northeast of Quebec City along the St. Lawrence









We've been going there for a number of years to cross country and back country ski as well as telemark skiing and ice climbing.


----------



## Airframer

That's it! I am building a turning saw and a frame rip saw…. just spent an hour installing a new blade on my bandsaw and it refuses to track right.. the lower thrust bearing is frozen and I'm ready to make a nice plastic toxic bonfire out of it.

Can't afford an upgrade atm… *sigh


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, is the lower wheel clean?


----------



## Airframer

Yep, gave it a good cleaning before starting the setup/blade install. It is a cheap Ryobi 10" bench top number that is just good enough to call it's self a saw.. that's about it.


----------



## theoldfart

And the weld on the blade is good?


----------



## CL810

Awesome pic T & Kevin. Do you guys work for the visitor's bureau? The pics make me want to travel!


----------



## theoldfart

Clayton, did I mention that the restaurant at the resort is a five star? Native Gaspesian cuisine and awesome beers!


----------



## Airframer

Hadn't checked that. It's brand new out of the package but that doesn't mean anything really. I'll have a look.

Still though… have officially talked myself into making one of these..










And a smaller version for "scrolling"


----------



## bhog

What have I missed? Posting to get caught up.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah, I want one of those frame saws too. I think I'll end up with a band saw someday but I like the idea of resawing my own boards from a tree.

Kevin those pictures are sweet. Had to look up telemark skiing. Sounds a little harder with all the lunging, but the backcountry part sounds great.

Tony I don't know the first thing about the architectural styles in those pictures, but they look cool.


----------



## Airframer

Lets see.. Stef is a date rapist, Red got hit in the face playing with balls a lot in school, Kevin is playing with hot bent wood annnnnnnnd.. I am sure I missed something somewhere..


----------



## Boatman53

Eric does the fitting on the upper wheel that the tracking knob pushes against look anything like this with the crack in it?









This is my 18" saw and was brand new (but 20 years old) right away I had trouble tracking till it finally failed. That is the first place I would look at for tracking problems.
Jim


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for sharing Tony and Kev.


----------



## chrisstef

" she picked up a rock, threw it at my car, hit me in the head now i got a big scar …"


----------



## Mosquito

Not sure if anyone remembers this one, as it was started a while ago, but on Friday I went to a friends painters shop, and we did some ground metal and kandy paint action to some side panels for a computer project (there is wood, so it's somewhat on topic?) Turned out pretty sweet. Same panel in the first 3 pictures, just moved the light.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, jaw dropping graphic!


----------



## GMatheson

That paint job would look great on my truck


----------



## Mosquito

It was a slightly involved process, but was still a lot of fun. I did all the metal grinding, and then the friend of a mutual friend (Brad) did the Kandy paint, and clear coat
Rest of the pictures are here


----------



## chrisstef

That's wicked cool Mos.

Friggin Chiefs got me all wound up in a loss last night and serious hampered my ability to fall asleep. Stef sleepys.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## BigRedKnothead

It was a lot better game than I thought it was gonna be. The chiefs remind me of the 49ers with Alex Smith. Good team, great defense, but no "Pow" to win the big game.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol AF. I been down since this guy was bulldozing linebackers, Deron Cherry was picking off a young John Elway, and baseball / football cards were cool.


----------



## Airframer

When I was a freshman in HS I moved from Dallas to KC…. have had an extreme hatred towards that team ever since lol. Oh should mention that was during the Dallas Superbowl run back in the mid nineties… did not make my life any easier.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you OF, great shots.

That is stunning Mos. I love it.

Let me get this straight, you pouted so much that you were unable to sleep, Stef? You lose a lot of money on it?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol no pouting, no monies lost but I did miss my bed time by a few hours. My jammies were all knotted up.

You nailed it Red, no firepower.


----------



## john2005

Tony, I really want to be with you right now. ...That didn't come out right. I think you know what I mean though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Now you are staring to sound like the PM's I get from Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony's getting a posse!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef expressed that he was a brown-star-deputy but no mention of a posse.


----------



## theoldfart

and I thought he was just a cowboy!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't ask him to prove it Kevin…. you'll receive the "chaps" series of pictures.


----------



## theoldfart

Cool, always liked the Village People!

On a slightly different note some how the steam bending worked!









I'll have them mortised in by tomorrow then on to finishing and weaving the seats.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is so cool. Nice work Kevin!


----------



## CL810

Isn't it nice when a plan comes together? Looking real good Kevin.


----------



## Tim457

Woven seats, wow you're not kidding around. Those are looking good, the bending looks like it turned out.


----------



## LukieB

Kevin, good stuff thanks for sharing.

Mos, that is wicked cool. It looks amazing.

Stef, Chiefs suck…..Go Broncos. See you again in two weeks….

Seriously though, tough loss. Don't really feel like the Broncos won it, as much as the Chiefs lost it. They certainly had their chances. Looking forward to the re-match at Arrowhead, should be even closer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, we used to have a qb by the name of "Orton." He wasn't gonna lose the game for ya, but he wasn't gonna win it either. Polar opposite of an "all or nothing" like Favre.

Anyway, back from the outlaws. Can't pass though Des Moines without stoppin here. Look, it's like a beacon from heaven.









Got a couple little things. Passed on most of their lumber. Yikes. 









Check out this curly 8/4 purpleheart slab. Only 2 grand. 









Glad I don't have to depend on them for lumber. That is all. Carry on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Paul keeps you from having to suffer that prison-love-like check out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL- exactly. There's another mill that's about an hour north of Des Moines. (3 hours for me). Guy at woodsmith store just smiled when I said they probably just get the wood from there and mark it up. 
I'd drive all the way up there if I had to.


----------



## ShaneA

Only 2k? How could you pass up such a deal?

I wonder what becomes of these wonder slabs. I see them evey yr at WW shows. Some stupid ridiculously priced stuff. I would have to guess that anyone who "needs" a high end slab, has to have an idea that a couple of thousand dollars is way out of line. Do they ever really sell them(w/o drastic price reduction), or just basically use them as eye candy/marketing tools?


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldn't give you 2 grand for all the purpleheart you could stack in a F350. Ive got zero love for that stuff. Brittle, splintery, purple, oily … yuck. But that's just my opinion.

Tony stop hatin that I got picked for the Men of LJ's calendar centerfold this year and you didn't. Ill still autograph a copy or ya cuz youre my boy and all. Steferfold's got a pretty good ring to it.

OF - digging the steam bend, that's really cool and awfully damn impressive.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not a speck of hate, do your thing Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant imagine they sell those redonkulously priced slabs either Shane. Being that they are on an end cap its my assumption that they are marketing tools. "Ohhh look how pretty that chunk of purple stuff is. Whoa 2 grand." Then they turn the corner and im sure there is a rack of purpleheart sitting there with a $15/bf price on it. That 2 grand slab just made that $15/bf pricing palatable even though its still way out of line. Sneaky fuxers.


----------



## ToddJB

But just think about how many sweet pens that slab would make.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^. I heard you saying that in a Napolean Dynamite voice.


----------



## ToddJB

How much you wanna make a bet I can throw that slab of purple heart over them mountains?... Yeah… Coach woulda put me in fourth quarter, we would've been state champions. No doubt. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow - price of lumber there is ridiculous. I got this bubinga for $95.










about 10 bdft.

Kevin - those chairs are going to look awsome!

Tony - thanks for the tour.

Mos - hope the computer works as well as it looks.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey - look. I just found my missing 220vac extension cord! (prior pic).


----------



## TerryDowning

Congratulations Paul!!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

thanks Terry. Been looking for that for a month.


----------



## jmartel

The premium comes from it being a solid slab. I can't see the photo at work, but I can understand where they get the pricing from. You tend to get a lot less yield with them.

I have a strong hankering for a big walnut crotch slab dining table. I just don't know if I'll be able to swing the cost of one.


----------



## CL810

Paul - I haven't laughed that hard for a long time! Sounds like something I'd do. Better go back and look at my pics more carefully!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sure enough, got home and went in to the shop and there it is? Next time I'm looking for something, I'll post pics of the shop so everyone can help me look for it! Glad I could make you laugh Clayton.


----------



## bhog

Stef is a date rapist? That makes sense.


----------



## LukieB

Hog's gonna pretend he wasn't one of Stef's victims


----------



## bhog

See what had happened was; umm I don't want to talk about it. Just not yet.


----------



## jmartel

Naturally, when you are planing wood down and you overfill your garbage can enough that the chips wedge themselves in the tube and get stuck, it's reasonable to disconnect the hose and stick stuff into said hose to try and dislodge the blockage. With the planer still running. Can you say wood chip facial?


----------



## LukieB

That sucks Jmart….or should I say blows….


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - in my opinion you werent half bad (bradley voice).

Yowch Jmart. I kinda would have liked to see that lol. Chip blast all in yo face!


----------



## bhog

Lol …...." In yo face "


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha Jmart.


----------



## theoldfart

Does he check garden hoses the same way?


----------



## jmartel

Sadly, yes. I still haven't learned to not look down the barrel yet.


----------



## theoldfart

Please make sure the safety is on otherwise the LJ response would be, how shall I put this, uncharitable!


----------



## chrisstef

So I gots a question for the gang here in regard to the future installation of the countertops and finishing them

Ive got 3 sections that will form an "L" shape. Im not going to be able to glue all 3 sections together because they will either break or I wont be able to get them out of the door, nor do I have any 10' long clamps. They look like this:










The red lines indicate countertop connectors that I will be using to join the pieces together. Now I planned on finishing them in the shop and then installing them but im concerned about what those 2 joint lines will look like when all is said and done. Im thinking that there will be a seam in the finish and itll look like crapola.

Should I fill that seam with a little bit of epoxy and do one last coat of finish over the top?

Should I not finish them in the shop and finish them in place? (Id like to avoid if possible. Fumes from oil and all)

Other suggestions?


----------



## ToddJB

Wishing you would have went with just one big slab of purple heart, huh?

Presumably your grains will be going different ways, so there is really no way to not have a noticeable seam. If you what it to be nice and tight I would take all the finish off the meeting edges, install it, then do a coat over it.

Or you could make it a design feature and do a nice inlay at the seams.


----------



## Boatman53

I assume the grain runs the long way on each of those pieces, so I wouldn't glue them. As the middle one will present end grain to the other pieces.
Jim


----------



## chrisstef

The grain will actually all run the same way. Im doing so to avoid the end grain to edge grain problem as well as the awkward looking miters that would be required.

Ill tape off the edges where they join together so i get a nice tight fit after i apply the finish to the top surface.

You guys think ill be able to feather in one last coat just over those 2 joints?

Lol @ purple barney slab.


----------



## 489tad

The first problem you have is its not an "L", its a "r". Now thats all clear. What I would do glue in the kitchen, or where you have room. Have you mentioned how your connecting? I would use the bolt connectors for counter tops. Forstner bit and connecting rout or drill. Glue and bolt together. Finish coat after install. Your other pictures look like you made nice joints, the top coat should blend and don't worry. It will look great.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - ill be using zipbolts from LV:










So you're saying to put 2 coats of finish on in the shop avoiding the edge grain joints, bring up the pieces, glue the joint and cinch it tight with the zip bolts, and then put one last coat of finish over the top and it should blend right in?

My jointing has been good so far as im taking it slow and really making sure theres no errors in the glue ups. Considering this will be a highly focal point in the kitchen (either side of the sink) I don't want it to look like hell.

I really want to avoid putting on 3 coats of finish while its installed. It will really hamper our daily life and I don't want to expose the baby to too many VOC's cause by an oil finish. He's all ready inherited my genes, he doesn't need anything more stacked against him


----------



## AnthonyReed

Complete this section ^ in the shop which will then leave you only one joint to fret with once in the kitchen?


----------



## Tim457

Can babystef go to Grandma's for the weekend while you put the finish on? I'm sure you've thought of it, but maybe you could make it work.


----------



## lysdexic

Personally I'd put 2 coats on in the shop and then a final coat once installed in the kitchen. Do it right before the family heads out for your weekly counseling.

Now this bit of info may not help you but - I think this is a a great application for loose tenons. The Domino comes to mind. Wood movement will be a challenge regardless of joinery/fixation technique. But what the hell to I know?


----------



## 489tad

Those bolts are slick.
What Tony said and then feather in the joint after install. doubt anyone will notice. If some does and its a problem then do the whole top after its installed.


----------



## 489tad

Your still planning on selling right? Try this, make up a joint from scrap (not the shoe box under your bed). Put on some finsih let it dry, glue together then see how the feathering looks. If you can live with it do it. In not finsh after install.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a pretty good idea Tony. I think I could swing making that section work down in the shop. It would save me a bit of a hassle trying to crawl inside the lazy susan to assemble that zip bolt too.

Tim - im sure grandma would love it but I think the missus would shoot that down. Definitely a good thought though. With both myself and the wife working full time we kinda cherish our weekends with the little man.

I guess if I had to sand back that other joint just a little bit to get a good feather it wouldn't be the end of the world. Ill have to brush up on that technique.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Masterful counseling stroke up there….


----------



## chrisstef

I dig the dominoes Scotty. I bought a 1/4" slot cutting bit so I could use splines but my first go at it resulted in rather sub par results. It ended up climbing on me and I had to fill in the slot. Im a little gun shy on it now but I might try that technique as you've shown above.

Ive put 3 coats on the bottoms of the countertops to try my best to halt the movement of the wood as well as keeping all the grain in the same direction.

Dan - yup still plan on selling. I may try out the joint as you suggested just to see what it looks like. I could be blowing it completely out of proportion. Lol @ the shoebox. Its actually an old cigar box, but close.

I think this is the plan:

Join the 2 smaller sections in the shop as Tony suggested.
Put 2 coats of finish on all the sections.
Install.
2 quick coats at joint.
Put final coat on while installed while family is at therapy if test joint looks like crap.


----------



## ShaneA

That sounds like a solid plan there Stef.

I will have to admit that I have a some Domino envy going on. Dang things just might be a bit too rich for my blood, but they sure do look like fine equuipment. Do you have the new XL one, or the older version?


----------



## Tim457

Well if Grandma's down for it, just play up the VOC brain damage angle and send Mama for some quality time with babystef and fam. Then it's shop time and an early steffapalooza with the finish fumes.

Seriously though Tony's idea is good too and Todd's inlay idea isn't bad.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I think you could do the last coat or two in place. I know you can with poly. Hit just that spot, maybe wet sand with mineral spirits. Get the finish to fill it in. 
Maybe a swipe or two with a hand plane if the finish is starting to "round over" on that edge prior to install.

Finished Sweetheartin' my shop cabinet doors. This was the most I've ever used a marking knife, bench hook, and hand saw for little parts. Rather enjoyed that part. 
As with picture frames, it's often cheaper to just buy a really cheap picture frame and use the glass(plastic in this case).









Before:









After:


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tim .. that would be pretty awesome. Id go as far as to tent in the kitchen so none of the good stuff escapes. Straight oil fumes to the dome. Huffapalooza. Mama works for the dept of environmental protection so shes pretty hip on the VOC's and stuff. She's waaay smarter than I am but I guess that aint really sayin much.

I appreciate all the help and advice gang.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - good thought. Do you think if I taped of that edge with some painters tape the finish would sit at 90 degrees and not want to round over?

Shops lookin killer too bro. I really dig the artwork on the cab doors. Fap material.


----------



## yuridichesky

Red, the doors and the cabinet itself look very rich. I could spend hours looking at those pictures.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- Maybe so. I really hate give advice on finishes other than the one or two I'm good with.

Yuri- They sure are nice on the eyes ehh? Got 'em off ebay for like $30. Totally worth it.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya Red. The finish im using is one of the 2 I use as well. Arm-R-Seal. But, like ya said, if it rounds over, ill just take a quick swipe with a plane to square it back up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks good BRK. Handtooling goodness to boot.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - I got that post card you sent me. Looks like a fun vacation!


----------



## ToddJB

Red, I am not only amazed with how quickly you bust out projects, but with the quality that they are done. Good job.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He's a friggin' robot Todd….


----------



## ToddJB

AH… I had been reading Rojo - not Robo


----------



## ToddJB

Or is Rojo short Robojock?


----------



## chrisstef

Rojo = red en espanol.


----------



## 7Footer

Red your cabinets are boss!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. It's hard work being a stone cold honky.


----------



## chrisstef

That made my morning ^


----------



## 489tad

Wow Red, those doors are pretty cool.


----------



## 489tad

I'm shipping out my big project I made this weekend. Our family does a Christmas ornament exchange. This goes to my nephew. When he was a teenager and only wanted money I made a box in a box and screwed it together every way possible. I still have to finish the LJ ornament exchange and a few gifts. I should be in good shape.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Órale BRK! ¿Qué pasa vato?

That is very cool Dan.


----------



## TerryDowning

So, Yesterday I see am eBay message from the seller of the 45 I bought asking if I had received the plane yet? I hadn't seen it so I asked my wife and the tale begins.

She says this "old guy" called her asking the same thing. Have we received the plane yet? 
"Nope, Not yet, how did you ship it?" she asks
"I can't remember" he says.
"Well, we'll keep an eye out and let you know" she says.

This morning I get a call from LOML. (The cool part is, I was actually thinking about sending the seller an eBay message when she called!)

"Hey, I got an email from Alzheimer guy. It turns out he forgot to pack and ship the plane!"

So of course we have not received it yet.

I'm thinking the feed back won't be as positive.

Oh well.


----------



## woodcox

Funny^National Lampoons came to mind. He's gonna get sidetracked again and your going to get green jello or a cat in the mail. Good luck!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I have had these experiences with eBay before. If they do this for any sort of living they live and die by their feedback. Typically I send them a message letting them know that I am disappointed and ask if we can come to some sort of agreed upon refund to make up for the issue and in return I will just not leave any feedback.

Most of the time they are happy to oblige to save face on their feedback. But if this is just a random guy who trying to make a quick buck… well that's hit or miss.


----------



## TerryDowning

If it shows up by Saturday, I'll be fine with it. I will make a comment about long shipping on the feed back and leave it at that. If I don't have it n my hands by next week though, more drastic action will be taken.

I don't submit feedback until I have the item in my hands.


----------



## chrisstef

So im driving back to the office on the high way and I look to my right. There, inside of a purple PT Cruiser, is a young gentleman playing a trumpet while driving down the highway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's good luck seeing a thing like that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Almost as lucky as a mullet wearing white jeans.


----------



## Airframer

Phew.. I thought you were going to say texting.. that ********************s dangerous yo…


----------



## chrisstef

I hope so T. The only way it could have been any better is if he was shirtless rubbing his nipple while playing the trumpet and kneeing the wheel.

I didn't stare long enough to see if he had any sheet music or if he was just freestylin. I should have slowed back down to check.


----------



## Tim457

Stef you sure you didn't start huffing the fumes early? Seeing purple trumpeters might be the first sign you need to take the first of twelve steps. And you know there's a pics or it didn't happen rule, safety be damned.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tim, no huffing or even a trace of pharmacuticals in me. Stone cold sober. If I wasn't on the phone and eating a sandwich at the time I definitely would have taken a picture.


----------



## john2005

I suddenly want a trumpet. And a PT cruiser. I could be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

I always wondered what the PT stood for… must me Practicing Trumpet Cruiser

Which makes one wonder what the FJ stands for in FJ Cruiser


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have no doubt you would be John.

Valid ponderance (is that a word?) Todd. Please keep us abreast of any conclusion reached.


----------



## chrisstef

Certainly a word, at least on this thread it is.

FJ huh. Doesn't Rex Ryan drive one of those? Ya know the coach of the Jets. (Eff this is gonna be too deep of a joke. An internet video surfaced of him a while back. Hes got a foot fetish and his wife has a tattoo of their former starting QB)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah!

Nice bailout on that but I get it from your explanation and it is funny. Peculiar in fact.. what the hell is going on in MetLife (I looked it up) stadium?


----------



## chrisstef

You talking about the excon that punched the woman after the Patriots game? Classy right?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds classy too but I was talking about wives tatting other dude's symbolism on their flesh.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh that I have no idea about. I presume that Mrs Ryan considered Mark Sanchez to be the savior of her husbands future as a prominent head coach in the NFL. In his first or second season Sanchez lead them to within one game of the Super Bowl. He's now a second stringer and her husband is on the verge of getting canned.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry- Ya, if you eventually get the no45 in good shape, then decide. And if you really suspect the guy has some mental issues…maybe extend some grace.

Mys 8 yr old son beat me at a driveway bball game of "horse" today. He proceeded to trash talk quoting LL CoolJ, "Don't call it a comeback, cuz I been here for years." The apple didn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Atta boy BRK Jr.!!!


----------



## ToddJB

I guess it's better than "I'm going to knock you out, Mama said, knock you out".


----------



## chrisstef

Or "Lets swing an Ep in the back of my Jeep".

That's pretty darn funny that lil red would quote a song that's as old as his father. I like that kid.

I just got an email from a general contractor telling me that the plumber was backcharging us because our saw cutter cut an underground pipe. This same guy laid out the saw cut. We were cutting so that he could install his new pipe. Are you serious? I told him that there was no way in hell I would accept the charge and that I would be absolutely embarrassed to submit such paperwork. Said plumber is in my $hit book now. I thought we were cool. That move was not cool. We aint cool.


----------



## 489tad

Didn't like the plumber on our kitchen redo. Cocky. Last day I check out the faucet and the sprayer hose does not recoil. He said it was because of the crap faucet we bought. I look inside the cabinet and saw he had the weight on the wrong side of the hose. Told him gravity works better going down. GC laughed and laughed. Plumber moved the weight and left.


----------



## chrisstef

I hope his tail didn't get caught in the door considering it was tucked between his legs as he walked out Dan. That's good stuff there buddy. I love sticking it to a know it all.


----------



## chrisstef

Zip bolts. Me likey.


----------



## lysdexic

How do you tighten that thang?


----------



## chrisstef

Magic smoke.

Its got a lil hex key slot on the right hand portion that tightens down the bolt.

Lil guy holds tight too. Im thinkin ill shoulda ordered a couple more though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"How do you tighten that thang?" said Scotty to his big friend bhog…


----------



## chrisstef

Hahahaha …. Smitty for the win!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are cool Stef.

So is dead of night chop busting Smitty.


----------



## chrisstef

The wit for a midnight posting is remarkable On a school night none the less.


----------



## Airframer

We interrupt this chop busting to bring you a quick plug for the Measurement & Layout Tool Swap 2013

The sign up deadline is approaching if you haven't signed up yet and want to participate.

Back to your regularly scheduled program…..


----------



## Hammerthumb

*Back to your regularly scheduled program….*

Oh good. Thought I was on the wrong channel!


----------



## ToddJB

Here's the project from last night… Letting the paint set up, then the clean up will begin.


----------



## Airframer

Looks good Todd. I need to have me one of those painting parties soon. I have a #40, #7, #8 and a #18 that all need that done. Just need a sunny day around here (and enough time to make it happen).


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, sunny wasn't an option. I had a space heater in the garage blowing on my spray zone. When I was done I brought them straight into the house. And the painting process was nice, because the downtime in between coats gave me some well needed organizing time.


----------



## jmartel

I dislike the sunny days here, Airframer. Too damn cold this time of year. Give me some clouds to insulate. Riding the motorcycle into work at 28 degrees this morning was cold.


----------



## bhog

Lol ^ burn. All up in yo face!?!


----------



## bhog

Carb loading.


----------



## chrisstef

Whatta plan on runnin a marathon Hog?


----------



## jmartel

Got my Dewalt Low Profile ROS in the mail today. Should prove worlds better than my Porter Cable 1/4 sheet.

Also picked up a HF drill press table yesterday. I could make it for a bit less, but this saves me time at the moment and was under $30 with a coupon, so I can't complain.

My shop is an absolute nightmare at the moment. I need to re-organize tonight. There's no clear pathway that is actually wide enough to get from the door to the outside at the moment.


----------



## lysdexic

I have the weekend duty so tonight is my Friday night.

So I was in the shop drinking a barley pop and thought to myself…

Lie Nielsen planes match my beer better than Veritas.

Its an important quality.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, well, my carpet matches the curtains but youre right. Id be drinking dirty bath water if my beverage matched my planes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That mallet is superlative.


----------



## lysdexic

Al gave me that mallet. So superlative is an appropriate adjective.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know its origins. It is a work of art.


----------



## theoldfart

In the homestretch of the granddaughter project, slats and bent and tenons cut:









Stop makes the repeat work go quick:









Tah Dar:









Now on to the mortising.


----------



## 489tad

Nice!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- definitely impressed you made angled tenons and curved slats without burning electrons. All that much more character for the grandkids. Good stuff.


----------



## john2005

^+1


----------



## theoldfart

Saved the electrons but killed some propane, damn greenhouse gases! Should have a completed chair in a few hours.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin sharp OF.

BTW - I think im closing in on that deal with the nice reclaimed opportunity. I should know some time next week. With permitting and asbestos abatement to come were probably looking at about a month / month n a half out before it gets torn down. Who wants some wide board?


----------



## theoldfart

I'm still in Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a good thing. Ill let ya know when/if I get word on the contract.


----------



## theoldfart

Finished, sort of, one chair.


















Should have the other one done tonight, then on to glue up and finish


----------



## lysdexic

THat is very good work Kevin


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice stuff Kevin.


----------



## chrisstef

Gorgeous OF.


----------



## theoldfart

'Tanks boys!


----------



## yuridichesky

Kevin, great job!


----------



## Boatman53

Nice chair Kevin.
Jim


----------



## CL810

Awesome work Kevin. I admire your commitment to hand tools only craftsmanship.


----------



## Boatman53

While not exactly woodworking one of the things I did this week is make some mock-ups for the headers on the car project. For months I puzzled over what to use, the owner kept wanting to use foam insulation but I resisted. Then I thought of heavy duty mailing tubes and this is what I came up with. This will be hand delivered to the fabricate to bend out of steel pipe that will then be copper plated. Copper is expensive and likely to kink on bending so I'm told.














































The white paper cylinder is the resonator and will be sent to California to be fabricated.
Jim


----------



## lysdexic

Jim, will those be functional or decorative?


----------



## Boatman53

Scott, as on the original car they are purely decorative. The real exhaust is on the other side of the car. But they do look cool. 
Jim


----------



## lysdexic

Agreed


----------



## theoldfart

Better n' cool, wicked cool!


----------



## woodcox

Impressive work Jim. I hang exhaust as part of my living and do apreciate your skills right there.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap thats gonna be friggin amazing.

Zip bolts installed. They pull the joint nice and tight i must say. Time to pull em apart n jam some glue in there. Move quickly you must.


----------



## widdle

Dude hope your walls are all square with cabinets..that would be a first ..


----------



## chrisstef

And weve got squeeze out. Good call T on putting this one together.


----------



## chrisstef

Me too Widdle. Me too.


----------



## theoldfart

Sitin' here slugging down a Harpoon IPA in awe of the awesome supper STEFF. Able to clamp big boards in one pass and willing the room square! whew!!!!


----------



## lysdexic

Huh…..aren't the zip bolts supposed to be on the bottom?

: ^ P


----------



## widdle

Dont glue yet dude…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol im just wingin this thing. Walls … Square … Not likely but i got a bit of wiggle room to play with back splashes, oven openings and such. It aint a lotta room but i got you guys on my side and we'll figure it out. Dont stray too far widdle, ima need ya brah.


----------



## chrisstef

Richards.


----------



## theoldfart

?


----------



## widdle

it'll be fine..You can remove drywall at the back wall…card board templates and hot glue dog…cheap..


----------



## jmartel

Why would you glue a hotdog to the wall?


----------



## widdle

shelf


----------



## widdle

slice it half..Double shelf..bookmatch


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty particular in what i put on my hot dog.


----------



## widdle

Put the things you like on your dog ..On the shelf..yep..


----------



## theoldfart

not too sure the dog 'll like it :0)


----------



## theoldfart

ok Mongo tired from beer, go to bed now g'night


----------



## ShaneA

You haven't broke that mallet yet Stef? Kinda amazing.


----------



## theoldfart

Break time, then glue up:


----------



## LukieB

Those things look awesome Kevin. Nice work


----------



## chrisstef

Glue up shouldnt be too stressful there Kevin. They really look great.

Got 2 sections installed this morning.


----------



## theoldfart

Way to go Stef, much trouble on the fit?


----------



## Airframer

Got to geek out for a moment…. The DR Who 50th anniversary episode is just 2 hours away!


----------



## chrisstef

None so far OF but they were both stand alones. The rest will provide some challenges without a doubt. Still got the last 3'x7' section left to glue up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Kevin.

That is such a cool stuff to see Jim, thanks.

Looks good Stef. Good luck bro.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Megalithic ^


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Damn Tony, I've got to go there!


----------



## theoldfart

BTW Eric, Exterminate, Exterminate…….


----------



## LukieB

So we have had some squirrels munching on our Halloween pumpkins. I had gotten rid of the ones that we carved weeks ago, but there were a couple that were still intact. A couple of days ago they got into those. Caught this one red-handed just now. I think it might be time for me to cut this guy off….










I swear to you guys I took this photo, and it has not been enhanced or modified with Photoshop or anything else…. Just zoomed in.

Feel free to add a caption…


----------



## theoldfart

"Urp", stuff gives me gas!


----------



## chrisstef

"If bhog were a pumpkin and i was a squirell. " - Lysdexic


----------



## jmartel

Decided to put the cabinets together for a photo to show when I go over to their house today. Even when you know the dimensions of something, the size still surprises you.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats massive Jmart. Good luck gettin it outta the door.


----------



## jmartel

It's in 4 pieces. 2 sides, lower middle, upper middle. Plus, it's a double wide garage door, so it'll be easy to get it out. Getting it into the house is going to be the more interesting part, but that should be fine.


----------



## CL810

OK T, where were you today?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Boatman53

Looking good Stef.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, you done good boy!


----------



## chrisstef

Ive said it before n ill say it again. I might not be good but at least im slow. Thanks guys. Its time to order the sink and start worrying about cutting the hole.


----------



## lysdexic

"Even when you know the dimensions of something, the size still surprises you." - Stef


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmm, pumpkin fattened squirrel.

Hope it goes smooth for you Jmart.

That looks so good Stef.


----------



## bhog

"Megalithic " 
"Even when you know the dimensions of something,the size still surprises you " - stef referring to bhog


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Tim457

That all you got for your efforts Stef? Just kidding that's looking great.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Thats some serious stonework Tony. The scale is massive.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Wind actuated sculpture








The person I was with gave me some of the photos she took. She would act as though she was busy on her phone, but she was just waiting for me to not pay attention. Turns out she was just clowning me all day, taking pictures of me taking pictures:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Clowned #2:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not sure how the panorama will translate:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Clowned #3:


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is the ocean:













































I can post some of the art if you are not sick of all this yet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fin.


----------



## LukieB

Good stuff Tony, thanks for sharing. I really like the pictures of you taking pictures


----------



## chrisstef

I always enjoy the tours of california with Tony. Funny chic.


----------



## 489tad

View from hotel window. Perrysburg OH. Road trip with the family.


----------



## 489tad

Flows nicely with Tonys pictures.


----------



## Airframer

It does beg the question.. Do you ever do any Woodworking Tony? I mean..


----------



## AnthonyReed

None.


----------



## theoldfart

Broom


----------



## theoldfart

One glued









Went with liquid hide to avoid the last debacle shipping to CA.


----------



## bhog

Nice pics Tony. Did it end with fornication at least?


----------



## chrisstef

Solid ask ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Kevin.

No Bhog, it did not. She is an ex, we are just friendly.


----------



## bhog

What did you just say to me? Holy crap!! You owe it to all man kind to tap for resources on a trip with an ex like that.

Your man card is up for review son.


----------



## ShaneA

Man card up for review? That sounds serious Tony.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- brave for gluing the whole chair at once. I usually glue the front and back frames first.

Friggin 7 degrees when I got off work last night. This is the time of year I'm glad I'm an engineer…..not a switchman/conductor anymore.


----------



## chrisstef

Man card review board rule #14.2.1 …

If oil had previously been discovered, tapped and drained dry one shall maintain liscencing. If well remains flowing freely extenuating circumstances must be investigated in a prompt an thorough manner by the review board prior to man card repeal.

- (Former member Stef)


----------



## bhog

Lol yep^

A serious infraction here guys. Instead of cavemaning a female he chose to go to sleep thinking of her taking pics of him while he took pics and then fapped on his shirt to save embarrassment.

What do we do here guys!??!


----------



## lysdexic

Still -I do not know where Tony was.


----------



## ShaneA

But, we know where he wasn't.


----------



## theoldfart

Somewhere on the left coast, man card rules are a little lax out there!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jumping the gun guys. You are not considering all the facts.
First; it was not a trip to a tropical island, I went to the Getty. 
Second; I hate driving, she doesn't.
Third; you have failed to consider the weight clause: if said well has increased in mass by 20+lbs since original claim was relinquished then all further exploration is not mandatory but rather left to the discretion of the the previous deed holder, moreover he may, without penalty, overlook mass increase should proper amounts of alcohol be ingested, due to familiarity. 
Fourth; I did not pay for dinner.

Now, I do respect your right to place my card up for review. However please be more diligent in your investigation prior to labeling my actions as an infraction and besmirching my status amongst the ranks.

Respectfully,


----------



## Airframer




----------



## theoldfart

Case closed, great response councilor!

Here's something


----------



## chrisstef

Extenuating circumstances reviewed. Petition upheld. Man status confirmed.

Lol.


----------



## lysdexic

Ahh - The Getty Museum. I had no idea what it looked like.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## bhog

Yes I had forgotten about the weight clause. I apologize for even considering you for review. 
My deepest apologies 
B


----------



## john2005

*Kevin*, those chairs are looking good. Makes me wish I was smaller so I could use them. But what the crap is that aberration that you are doing the glue up on?! TS? Maybe its the angle, I dunno.

*Stef*, lookin sharp1


----------



## theoldfart

John, it's an early mid century classic, like myself! Craftsmen tilting arbor non standard shaft diameter. Don't use a TS very often and with its small footprint, perfect for my shop.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Love me some Van Gogh.

Never mind these poon hounds T.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Both done, finish and seat left to do









Red, no one told me your couldn't glue up a whole chair at once!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are outstanding Kevin! Great work man.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Tony, and thanks for the Gety tour!


----------



## chrisstef

56 mortises! Youre some kinda grampa kevin. Im jonesin to see a finish go on. Id have a hard time refraining from pulling an all nighter just to see it go on.


----------



## CL810

Kevin those chairs look great!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, if I did an all nighter I'd screw something up! Also making sure the glue up has fully cured. Stay Tuned


----------



## john2005

I thought that's what it looked like. Probably a good flat surface for assy. Kinda cool really. Anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sunday nite State of the Shop:


----------



## woodcox

I like your scheme and the reel above within grasp is good. What are the bags on the top?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sandbags. I was driving screws into the top from underneath the counter and the bags weighed it down. Now I gotta tie the two cabinets together somehow…


----------



## 489tad

Nice chairs Kevin.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty I thought they were pillows so you didn't have to leave the man cave ;-)


----------



## yuridichesky

Kevin, chairs are cool!


----------



## yuridichesky

Glen, +1


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure Bhog left those pillows there from his Saturday night sleepover.


----------



## LukieB

Already taking an interest in what daddy is doing, I'm so proud….


----------



## chrisstef

So youre saying you guys are on the same reading level Lukie?

I tried getting babystef to read the Veritas catalog with me last night. It was a sad sight to see when he decided to tear it all to shreds. Good thing I just gave him the hardware catalog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

'Atta boy.


----------



## LukieB

Reading level?

Yeah….we both just look at the pictures


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Lukie - is that some of his artwork in the background?

Tony - I took a little trip myself to San Fran last week. Went to Grace Cathedral



















and the Hyatt Christmas display



















Wonder who's in charge of changing light bulbs?


----------



## LukieB

Paul, No thats mine… Do you like it?


----------



## chrisstef

Complete disaster.


----------



## jmartel

You don't want to see mine, then. And this is even after I cleaned up a few days ago.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is beautiful. I really like the subtle abutments. Thanks Paul.

You are getting really good at staying in the lines Lucas.

You've been a busy boy Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

If you fall asleep on the couch and wake up hungry around 10:30 at night it is not a good idea to reach for that box of fiber rich cereal no matter how delicious it may seem. Had to turn off the heat in the car due to the sweats while driving in to work this morning.

Our boy Dan (489tad) is in town this week, he and I are gonna hook up for lunch this afternoon. Conveniently we've picked a restaurant with a hotel in the same parking lot.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… you never disappoint bro.


----------



## chrisstef

I also never skip dessert ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

I just made a pot of mud. Mmmmm mmm.

I hope I don't miss the looks as they take their first sips this morning.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, QB's ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes Kevin, Quickbooks.


----------



## theoldfart

Rather be in the shop


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'd rather be anywhere than in this morgue of an office. 

Two more days in this short week…


----------



## theoldfart

One more for me but I get to go to two other offices. Oh boy!


----------



## chrisstef

At least the coffee should provide a giggle or two this morning T. Speaking of QB's ive been avoiding my monthly billing all morning … im down to browsing the msn homepage. Time is running out.

Winters coming …


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's what I think whenever I walk through the offices at work, "What a skull orchard!" lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is some sexy summertime fun there Stef.

"Skull orchard" - I like it!


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty sure that's the mill Red gets his lumber at.


----------



## LukieB

And that was the last anybody saw or heard from Dan.

......It puts the lotion in the basket


----------



## chrisstef

I give Dan credit, he outfoxed my Silence of the Lambs motive for lunch and brought his son with him. His son, all though half my age, was twice my size. Smart cookie that Dan is. Lol.

Seriously, it was pretty cool meeting up with Dan and his son. We had a good chat about all things woodworking and all the old local places he used to haunt. Thanks for lunch Dan, it was very much appreciated. Next time, im buyin.


----------



## 489tad

It's really not too bad inside Steffs trunk. The restaurant / hotel wasn't too bad either. If any you guys are in the central CT area look Chris up. Well worth it

All kidding aside it was a great visit. Thanks again.


----------



## 489tad

My son tagged along strictly for the meatball samich. I only had half of mine. 2.5 deduct from man card.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you made it out unscathed Dan.


----------



## bhog

^ awesome. Good thing he didn't ask for it on your skin , that's when you're in trouble.


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Stef. I found you a christmas present.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/4215768544.html


----------



## ToddJB

Seems to me like a 225lb weight limit is a little under engineered.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So, you like um corn fed do ya Todd?


----------



## jmartel

...Not that there's anything wrong with that, of course.


----------



## woodcox

Inner chop is now done. Planed flush and cut to length. I used a couple 1/2" oak dowels instead of steel pins to keep the work off the screws. I will have to put some 5/8" corresponding holes in the outer chop. 









Greatly inspired by Yuri, Lukie b, and Mafe. I decided to make my own handles. 1-1/8" walnut with knobs "turned" from 1-3/4" maple on the drill press. My first attempt trying this form of comedy. Combination rasp kickback is kinda hard on ya. I also used a dull 1/4" HF chisel, bastards and a shinto saw rasp to shape. 








Five more and a speed knob to go.


----------



## yuridichesky

Woodcox, you turn like a pro!


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart - Got any installation tips on that rig? We need additional bracing or would lags be sufficient? Id rather not open up the ceiling.

Lookin solid woodcox. Did you drive a screw all the way through the knob?

Hog - Lubriderm. Extra. On your skin. Now! Stef's makin himself a trench coat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nope, not a thing wrong with it Jmart. Find your tickle in any manner you require.

That is ridiculously nice Woodcox. Well done man.


----------



## chrisstef

This is disturbing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes you are. How the…


----------



## racerglen

Oh yes, disturbing and so wrong..
;-)


----------



## chrisstef

... hell does she make it pop like that? I dunno, but ive heard that bhog can do the same thing in a swing like jmart posted. Pop n lock hog, pop it and lock it.


----------



## bhog

Lol yuck. I'll take the front you get the rear this time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I knew you two high-five'd…


----------



## chrisstef

As long as I get the legs afterwards:


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, now I have to go bang my head against a wall until I get that image out of my brain ….


----------



## woodcox

I gotta stop posting up when I'm dozing,wrong thread. I screwed in from the bottom of the knob and cut the head off the screw for the chuck side. Then a small screw through some scrap that is clamped to the table for a center. Going to try a few different set ups to find one that works better.

That animation will be hard to forget at the table tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol my mission is complete.

WC - all good buddy, ive been wanting to turn a knob or 2 on my drill press for a while now, its actually a solid tutorial.

Here's to hoping that all of us in office land get cut loose early today.

Hows the coffee this morning Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not a chance of early here…. people really really really need things completed this week so it can sit on desks for the long weekend. My job is ridiculous as am I.

The coffee is strong and a little bitter, although bio-fluid-free.


----------



## chrisstef

That's sucks T, and I agree on the ridiculous factor. Like anyone is gonna do anything if they work on Friday and who the hell wants to walk into a pile of paperwork on a Monday after a holiday. Not this guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is the well being dry mentality…

Clients are panicky and they are often coddled here. There is good reason that only the most intrepid clients are under my direct care. More likely their work is done by me but I am not the face they deal with, I lack the soft touch. I am a heathen with little tolerance for blatant stupidity and limp handshakes…


----------



## LukieB

*Woodcox*, Looking awesome man. Very impressive drill press turning skills on display there.

*Stef*, You're sick bro. I wanna ask where the hell you found that…...but I don't really think I wanna know.

I am a heathen with little tolerance for blatant stupidity and limp handshakes…

LOL, that's just another reason we love you T


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Tony - same here. I had a meeting with my manager the other day where he said "Well, you-you-you just have a direct style of communication". The translation was "You are typically right, but we need you to say your sorry and ah there-there when the customer is being dumb and trying to dehumanize you".


----------



## chrisstef

I kinda feel like i should bomb every thread with that twerkin miley turkey gif. I laughed and cringed at the same time when i first saw it. Id still hit it, less the pubic salmonella.

Ill double down on Lukie's +1 for Tonys abhorrence of stupidity and lame duck handshakes.

It's 10:30, im close to completing my tasks and i got the hankering for some Frank Pepe's pizza.










If you don't know, you better ask somebody.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn that looks good.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice art LukieB.

I like the turning you did on the DP Woodcox. Used to do that until I managed to find a lathe. Wife noticed it one day. I said "Hell, I've had that for years". She doesn't come in the shop much. By the way, nice progress on the bench.

Tony - here is another pic of the inside of the cathedral:










Stef - sick mind! 
I think I will get out at about noon today. 
I do have all my billing finished.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, Sally's better!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful Paul, thank you for sharing. Congrats on your early release. 

Yes, Stef is a sick ba$tard.


----------



## LukieB

Paul- 
Thanks, glad you like em. Don't bounce outta there too soon… your veneer is coming to WT&M today.
Scheduled for delivery by the end of the day…...


----------



## DaddyZ

Hoping for early release Today also…

Gonna take a while to forget Miley as a bird… I always thought of her as a cat - a puddy tat


----------



## chrisstef

OF - i cant even talk to you anymore but that is the age old debate in New Haven. Sally's vs. Pepe's. Only half a block apart. Ive got to stick with my familys name sake .. its Pepe's for this guy. If ya really wanan mix it up you can throw Modern in there too.

Sick … yup, i cannot deny it. Unfilter me and it could get much worse lol.

Pepe's (not the original New Haven location) is for lunch. Had to settle for the West Hartford location considering its just down the road.


----------



## 489tad

Ummmmmmm. Pepe's.


----------



## theoldfart

Something to make you think


----------



## 489tad

Picture video war room is working overtime


----------



## Hammerthumb

Oh well. I guess I'll send everyone else home and wait for the veneer. Almost forgot about that Lukie. Thanks for the reminder. Would have missed it this weekend as I think I might be at the point of needing it then.


----------



## theoldfart

Sorry Stef, but Sally's it is. I guess I can still talk to you though since I'm the bigger man :0)


----------



## chrisstef

Now this a contest of manhood? Ill show you. It don't get an more manly than Tarzan.










Im gonna go pick up my pizza now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is some very specific bird food you have there Kevin.

I choose to believe that wrong number actually happened, it makes my voices happy.


----------



## theoldfart

I've lost my appetite ;-(


----------



## jmartel

That turkey leg gif is from where I went to school, Virginia Tech. We were the only people that I know of, that ate our own mascot at football games.

Also, weather was awesome this morning. This is from a ship check. That's where I go on board a ship and go "yep. This is a ship. It checks out"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spectacular Jmart!!!


----------



## 489tad

Four and a birch. Nice!


----------



## Tim457

I so would have been better off not seeing this thread today. Stef I wish you bad dreams in your turkey day food coma for putting us through that. The rest of you have a good weekend! Jmart are you saying a Hokie is a chicken of some kind? I can't believe you claimed that issue as being from your alma matter.


----------



## jmartel

Hokie is a Turkey. They serve Turkey legs at football games. They are delicious.

http://www.vt.edu/about/traditions/hokie.html

You can scroll down to the part that says "From Gobbler to Hokiebird"

We also have a cannon that we shoot at football games. Created by the Homer Hickam and Butch Harper of Rocketboys/October Sky fame.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And hypnotic apparently….


----------



## theoldfart

must be some sort of cult thing!


----------



## Airframer

Jeezus.. why did I open this thread today…

Getting some brisket rubbed and ready for tomorrow.. that's right.. brisket for Thanksgiving and no turkey wanna fight about it?


----------



## theoldfart

sounds like a fowl thing to me


----------



## TerryDowning

I finally got my 45 that I won oh so long ago!!

Pics later,

Happy turkey day!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Jeezus.. why did I open this thread today…" - That is at least three comments of that ilk, Stef. Gotta be proud of that.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## AnthonyReed

AF has a fisticuffs theme going today…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thought of you guys and your "man cards" last night at work. Once again, the railroad gave us more work than we could get done in 8 hours. When we went on overtime, my conductor (call him Fred) had to call and ask his wife if he could get a hamburger with the rest of us…..

Me; your going to make $300+ this evening….you have to ask to spend $5?
Fred: ya
Me: does she make way more than you? Did you bring a bunch of debt into the marriage?
Fred: No, I make twice what she does. And she has all the debt. 
Me: I don't even know where to start with that.

The kicker, Fred's wife told him "No, You should have brought another Pb&J." He did not eat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL. Thank you BRK.


----------



## chrisstef

T - indeed a very proud moment for me. I showed my wife. The utterly confused look on her face was priceless.

Too bad for ole Fred. Cant even swing a burger without permission? Does he at least get to pick out which panties he gets to wear? Raw deal.


----------



## ToddJB

*Shaking head* I would assume Fred is unhappy about his life. My wife is a stay at home mom, and makes zero dollars doing that, but with that said, I think she earns way more than I do. I try not to view it as my money or my income, but rather that we both do our part. So I understand his view of discussing even the smallest of spendings, but I'm not sure seeking permission is the best route to go here. Inform and move on. If I'm out of line with it I'm sure I'll get a chance to have a long discussion about it later.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL…I showed my wife the turkey too. "That's just wrong!"

Tony- I thought you'd get a chuckle out of Fred. Man card was revoked on the spot.

Todd- my wife stays home too. She would never dream of treating me like that.

The other switchman and I considered buying his burger. Then we agreed he needs to realize just how miserable he is. A little tough love from his brothas. 
One more evening of work with Fred. We'll see if he grew any balls today. Buenos noches.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Todd, I'd say you've got the right answer. That's how the wiffle and I go about it. Honestly, while my relationship with my wife is extremely important to me, in Fred's situation I'd be more than happy to deal with the "discussion" that occurred later. I'm not going to be emasculated…at least not in front of people. My thoughts, anyway.


----------



## TerryDowning

What Todd said. It's our money and part of her role in the family is CFO so typically all purchase are routed through her.

Still sometimes it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission.

I will say this for the guy. He stuck to his guns and did not give into peer pressure or hunger. So, maybe not a total reduction of man points.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry brings up a good point about sticking to his guns. What if fred's wife can twerk or somethin we dont know about? Thats worth somethin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kinda like how you stick to your guns about being a rest stop bandit; you garner some props for being proud in your rainbow displaying.

I support your freedom of choice Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Those guys are the salt of the earth. Hard not to love.


----------



## ShaneA

Lots to digest today.

Red, that was some tough love. I mean, damn…buy this poor man a burger. Sounds like you may never know if it could be his last. Plus it is now the holiday season.


----------



## chrisstef

"Lots to digest today"

^ any taste like turkey Lukie?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Huffers….


----------



## LukieB

Huh?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?


----------



## LukieB

I think maybe he was hypnotized by Dan's weiner pic…..and couldn't help but think of me


----------



## AnthonyReed

He can't help himself. Bless his heart.


----------



## chrisstef

The miley turkey twerk. Things to digest. Tastes like turkey. Maybe it was a stretch. Lol.


----------



## CL810

I am speechless.


----------



## LukieB

Makes way more sense of you replace Lukie with Shane… LOL. Looks like you still have a couple minutes to edit you're comment. Then Tony and I will change our following comments to periods or LOLs….so no one will know what a special case you are…


----------



## chrisstef

Damnit!!

I shall not mask my faults.

Idiot!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice to see I'm not the only one who's wife is a stay at home mom. Don't get me wrong, I don't take issue with other families where both work. I just feel I'm in the minority these days. I also agree with Todd's approach; it's our money, not some hers and some mine.

Now if I have to go back to trying to get that terrifying Miley picture out of my mind.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love this place.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

So the state of my shop, at the moment anyway, is "WTF happened in here?!" I've finally moved all of my tools from their various locations to their new home in the shop. I have no bench or anything yet, so everything is just hanging out on the floor, including a couple "non-shop" things that will soon fine their way out. I've got a bunch of planes and a few saws to clean up and sharpen before I can start working wood but things are coming along.

Have a happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## jmartel

Well, all signs are pointing to me coming home from this weekend with a new bandsaw. Going to head up to the Grizzly showroom in Bellingham and pick up a G0555LX and riser block.


----------



## CL810

"Yea, that's it, a bandsaw, that's what I'm getting. No swings for me - I'm getting a bandsaw."


----------



## AnthonyReed

­­­


----------



## Tim457

From speechless to coming in from the top rope. Nice one Clayton, that didn't take long.


----------



## lysdexic

Libation graditude


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Lysdexic, great pic. I love that mallet.


----------



## CL810

Calendar cover worthy!

Scotch is color co-ordinated as well.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm developing a thirst


----------



## NinjaAssassin

This is what's going on at my place


----------



## lysdexic

This time of year I am thankful that you guys, no wait, YA'LL are just an internet distraction. You are not real.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Dont let Bhog see that ninja. Hes got a thing for elmo.

Im thankful that i just created a half way decent rabbit with my 78 and didnt bodyslam it. And lysdexics boobs.


----------



## lysdexic

BTW, Steffy, the wifey loved the twerking turkey.


----------



## chrisstef

Wifeys got class scotty. 
(Edit: my wife posted it on her facebook page)

Seriously … Enjoy the holidays fellas. Have a big ole plate of twerky and enjoy a nap.


----------



## lysdexic

Ninja (I wish you had I alternate title because I envision a turtle) - your picture is genius.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just perfect Scotty.


----------



## jmartel

I'm going to be working in the shop tomorrow. That's where I want to be.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

It's the subjects of my photos that are genius, I'm just telling their story.

If the image of heroes in a half shell disturbs you, you can just call me Billy.


----------



## bhog

I'm gonna face an entire pumpkin pie tomorrow and then send Steffens o lil nub disturbing texts.

Scotty we are real.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

bhog, that's exactly what an imaginary e-person would say.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Back to buying quality beer by the case. Damn your influence Scotty!


----------



## Airframer

Woke the boy up from his afternoon nap and he felt like a space heater. 104.0.. yeah just finished a 4 hour trip to the ER. Ended with some docs shaking their heads and shrugging. Left with drugs.. oh yeah.

Good times man… good times..

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to hear it AF. I hope the spud's fever is short lived.


----------



## Airframer

It was back down before we left and he was being his crazy self so he was definitely feeling better. The amoxicillin should kick whatever it was in the ass. The kid has moxy lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad to hear it Eric. A sick baby is a helpless feeling.


----------



## Mosquito

Shop's busy again, working on a coat rack for the next few weeks


----------



## widdle

feelin bad for the conducter..get him a burger red..


----------



## NinjaAssassin

It's rough when they're sick. Like Red said, helpless feeling. Glad the kidlet was feeling a bit better. Kids kick this stuff faster than we do and the amox will just accelerate that so it shouldn't be long now.


----------



## chrisstef

Atta boy Red. We'll make a man outta you yet 

Hope baby AF comes around. Poor lil buddy. I think some extra mashed potatos will cure any lingering ailments. If that doesnt work a gravy bath may do the trick.

Enjoy your thanksgiving gang.


----------



## lysdexic

Dang Mos. Sorry that the base boards didn't come out the right length. Otherwise it's looking good.

;^)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy thanksgiving guys.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Happy Thanksgiving all. Hope your day is full of this


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty sure my heart stopped for a minute just watching that.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You're welcome


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Widdle annd Shane- Re:Fred. 
I know, I'm a cold hearted snake. Look into my eyes….lol. 
Of course there's a lot more to the story since I've known Fred for a while. To put it in perspective, due to old union contracts, Fred makes about 30k more a year than I do(sore subject). Household income probably double mine. He has the money. His wife just pulls power trips.
I dunno, a guy doesn't get his dignity and his earnings completely taken away without his consent. I wanted him to realize something's gotta change. 
I did however, buy our contracted van driver a McRib. He makes min. wage, and he really is broke.

The marriage and money topic is a big one. We're pretty old school Biblical at my place. But hey, it works, and we're happy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That seems like a lot of work just to make a deuce Billy.

I agree with Fred's wife, he should have made another pb&j. It's easy, the peanut butter is in the pantry right next to the jar that contains his balls.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^If they're not stuffed in the turkey.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Tony, are you saying it's not worth it? If that's the implication…I mean, I don't know if I can e-associate with you.

My brother-in-law's wife runs him, too. Thing is, there's no helping someone like that. I'll never understand why anyone would allow their spouse to disrespect them, especially around others.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Also, Hanukkah started last night so, happy Hanukkah to anyone that celebrates


----------



## lightcs1776

BigRed, fully agree with a biblical approach. Fred's wife is missing out as much as Fred is, though she probably doesn't realize it.

Happy Thanksgiving, Y'all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am just saying it seems like a lot of work…

Just because Fred does as he is told does not mean it not exactly as he likes. Let Fred get down as he wants to, he probably digs pb&j.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay.

Log in this AM to see I'm 100+ posts 'in the dark' because I'm following the guidance from earlier this week to simplify and stop getting emails for each post. Well, a few tears ('from laugh-tah', in your best Arnold voice) later and all I can say is, thank you Stef for giving us the picture of the year in the form of the Twerking Turkey.

Happy Turkey Day to all, enjoy family / friends / etc. to the hilt.

That Fred doesn't have the authority to buy himself lunch is a tragedy of his own making.

Nice Scotch pic, Scotty!


----------



## bhog

Billy I know what you mean, but Scotty gets drunk at least once a year and posts that we are not real spiel , and the thing is that I really am real. My persona on here is who I am irl. I'm not a Fred lol. 
And I think we can coin a new phrase " don't be a Fred ". That is a tragedy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bhog always hiding his Fred. Stef let it out about your french maid outfit long ago bro. No one cares dude; we love you regardless.

I jumped six minutes and ran 2 miles; ready to slay some food now. I am not going to Grandma's till noon, an hour of the torture of smelling succulent turkey and not getting a plate full is about all I can stand.

Anyone drunk yet? Uncle rub on you inappropriately?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

That'l clear your sinuses!


----------



## bhog

Ya what evs. Power bottom is a respected art that is extremely rare these days. 
I jogged for 30 mins and then did sit-ups n crunches.

Ate like a pig ,left the table and went to upstairs bath and ripped the most epic flatus. I'm talking cabin air pressure fart. Neighbors prob heard it. Went back to eating another plate and had to quickly retreat to downstairs bath and blow mud.

Gonna wait till later to face the pie.


----------



## bhog

Stef was complaining to me earlier that his wife shorted him his yearly role playing hour where he gets to wear the pants and have relations any way he wants. Said what upset him the most was he was going to surprise her and not chose something other than the strap on that she always gives him. Poor guy.


----------



## jmartel

I always used to love tricking unsuspecting people into eating a spoonful of wasabi.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Don't be a Fred"....lol. I like that.

Hog, I have no doubt this is the real you. Admittedly, I filter myself somewhat in cyberland. In person, I am generally well-intentioned and good-hearted. But I am honest to a fault…brutally at times.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Ah I'm so glad I found this place.


----------



## bhog

I have been called brutally honest too Red. It's a good quality ,I feel anyway lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That lacks all the nasal heat of wasabi root; it is made from the leaves.

Hog, nice work alerting the neighbors of your porcelain conquest. And I am confident your catching abilities are as legendary as your furniture making skills.

That is tragic Stef, sorry to hear it man.

Two plates down, intermission time. Thanksgiving is a brilliant holliday.


----------



## bhog

Just scarfed some apple and pumpkin pie. 
Sippin on some Guatemala. Life is alright.

Bet Fred's not allowed 2nds or 3rds of anything he truly loves.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And Fred wouldn't have it any other way….


----------



## ShaneA

Fred sounds like he has the makings of a ticking time bomb. That is why Red should have sprung for the burger. Poor man is going to snap someday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fred is fine.


----------



## bhog

Yep he's gonna go off and buy a steak dinner someday.


----------



## ShaneA

W/O asking permission, dang it!


----------



## bhog

Yep and then watch him order a brownie a la mode.


----------



## AnthonyReed

None of that will flow through a straw which is required to eat while wearing a gimp mask.


----------



## Airframer

You let your gimp eat? World done gone soft….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fred gets pb&j's.

Made a samich instead of a third plate. Miracle whip on this one, Best Foods on next.


----------



## chrisstef

Did you just say miracle whip? Its gonna be a miracle that i dont come to cali and whip you. That crap aint mayo. You should probably put some cheese on the sammy too.

Speaking of gimp masks, hog can slip a straw by a ball gag.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Stef you bite your tongue. Miracle whip sandwiches rule the day for po folk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who said it was mayo? Don't be so narrow minded. Mayo on this one.

Ball gag circumvention is a requisite of a power bottom. Greedy tongue is what they call it out here.


----------



## bhog

Miracle whip is good and so is cheese on a sammich. What is wrong with you stef ?


----------



## chrisstef

Bros - thanksgiving turkey is an idol and should be treated as such. Disgracing the other wonderful condiments such as warm gravy, cranberry sauce and stuffing with anything further should be strongly contemplated. Bad juju is somethin i personally dont wanna mess with. You gentleman may tread as you please.


----------



## AnthonyReed

At this point in the day the majestic turkey is nothing more than shredded lunch meat and I can dress her up in any way that suits me. There is no sacrilege; I am picking the carcass.


----------



## bhog

You're a nazi^. Completely un American. Can't make a turkey with dressing lil miracle and some frickin gravy n cheese sammich? That is the best part of thanksgiving bro. I'm really considering taking back that bffs forever bracelet I gave you and taking a huge dump on it.


----------



## chrisstef

So what im sayin brother Tony is that we cooked 3 turkeys for 6 adults and 2 children. Invest in a turkey fryer. 12 lbs 40 minutes. Strickly for post dinner picking, sammich making, and over indulgance causing severe discomfort.

I too, love this place.


----------



## ShaneA

May the twerking turkey RIP. She served us proudly this fine day. Thank you turkey…thank you.

Ain't nothing wrong with Miracle Whip Stef…just sayin'


----------



## chrisstef

Omg. Another one for miracle whip?

You guys use Hunt's ketchup too i bet.

(Shaking my head meme)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not solely Miracle Whip here Stef, I mix it up. I am not a strict missionary man like you.

Del Monte actually.


----------



## bhog

^ lol 
I like both too. What's wrong with hunts ketchup ? I could care less what type of ketchup is in the fridge.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef likes "fancy" ketchup. Pinky out, would be my guess.

Edit: However, I do draw the line at Mr Pibb. Only Dr Pepper here.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys can have that side of the Mississippi.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your poor wife. She is so bored.


----------



## chrisstef

A toast to you guys.










Edit : tony - any weekend museum plans with the ex?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that meatloaf?


----------



## bhog

It appears to be banana bread


----------



## ShaneA

Maybe quiche?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bunt cake curves and icing on banana bread?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Negative. Apple stuffed coffee cake with cream cheese frosting. Apple pie (homemade ) and a coupla cookies. All now in my belly. Pants off. Fetal time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha…. just read the edit Stef. No, no plans.


----------



## waho6o9

Is that meatloaf?

ROFLMAO


----------



## bhog

He prob yuppy'd it up ya know
All pinky like Shane said


----------



## LukieB

This thread is awesome…

You guys are awesome….

Miracle whip sucks

You know I got your back Stef, crap is nasty

Happy Thanksgiving all


----------



## bhog

Tony is skerred of ham wallet so he's not swing her this weekend stef.


----------



## bhog

Wtf Lukie? Feel that? Ya that just happened. Just ebagged you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not skerred, I could only line a moped up this weekend and can't summon the fortitude to ride.


----------



## LukieB

Sorry Hog, normally I keep my mouth shut on these kind of polarizing issues…. but with you taking a dump on your BFF bracelet and what not, figured now's my chance to move in on your man.


----------



## chrisstef

Lukie - a hogbagging feels like when those rogue hairs on top of your kids head tickles your nose when you pick them up so dont be surprised if you didnt feel it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Miracle whip takes me back to my elementary years living in a trailer. I'm just not willing to go back there.

No turkey here, just ham. Ioweegians love us some hog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Everyone loves Hog; he's a cool cat.

Sorry to bring up any trauma BRK.


----------



## jmartel

Heinz Ketchup is the only ketchup worth eating. Truth. Course, I grew up in Pittsburgh and anything other than Heinz was basically treated like the anti-christ.


----------



## bhog

Lol ^.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Grandma is 90 years old and weighs maybe 80 pounds; she ate FIVE slices of pie (pumpkin, pecan and cherry) today. Every piece was a la mode. Her plate of food she started with was as large as mine. Friggin' hoss.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't like ketchup or french fries. I know, I'm a freak.

But I do love me some cheese curds dipped in ranch. MMmmm. Culvers.


----------



## CL810




----------



## NinjaAssassin

There was no ham this year. Thanksgiving was ruined.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is not necessarily contradictory Clayton. Stef peacefully inserts items in his rectum all the time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One word: Catsup…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to hear it NA.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who makes catsup nowadays Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's a big bottle of it not too far away from me…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do they still distribute it in glass bottles? If so I bet it is delicious and I want to try it.


----------



## theoldfart

leave you guys alone for eight hours and this is the best you can produce?
shame on you! At least I planned on cleaning my shop, well tomorrow maybe!
got a bad taste in my eyes…..catsup?
Happy Twerky day>>>>
Kevin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

http://www.catsupbottle.com/brooks/brooks.html



Oh, I'm not affiliated with Brooks Catsup in any way…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Plastic bottles and they are labelling it as ketchup. :-/ Damn.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I know. Disappointing.


----------



## lightcs1776

Smitty, I haven't seen Brooks catsup for years. We used to get it out in Ohio. Funny the things that can trigger a memory.


----------



## jmartel

First coat is on the coffee table…


----------



## ShaneA

Mmm, that is some tasty looking walnut.


----------



## lightcs1776

Table looks great, Jmartlel.


----------



## chrisstef

Tasty cakes ^


----------



## LukieB

Wow Jmart, that thing is looking awesome


----------



## CL810

Nice jmartel. Love the bread boards.


----------



## bhog

Looks very nice jmatrel. What are you using for finish?


----------



## jmartel

That is one coat of Watco Danish Oil. I will be putting a second coat on this morning, then rubbing it out with steel wool, followed by a coat or two of satin poly.


----------



## bhog

Nice


----------



## lysdexic

Just sayin'


----------



## chrisstef

'merica. ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Jmart.

Is Dukes an east coast brand? I've not tried it. Vintage recipe I see, I bet it is good.


----------



## lysdexic

'ell if I know T. Wifey was making the topping for parmesian crusted tilapia. I just had to take a pic when I saw the mayo. She asked what the 'ell I was doing. Once I told her she insisted that I take another pic. She thinks we are stupid (silly type).


----------



## lightcs1776

She might have a point … grin. But the tilapia sounds fantastic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

In my case your wife is absolutely correct.

See? Variety Stef. 
Poor Mrs. Steff.


----------



## 489tad

Ten hours in the car. Just caught up with my daily reading. Good stuff. Thanks guys.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys tend to believe that im devoid of variety. The truth is that when youve had it all you just know what you like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was the one pressing that line.

Damn fine wiggle out that pigeon hole. Funny ba$tard.


----------



## 489tad

Update. Hotel bar sucks. Like the Star Wars Bar


----------



## chrisstef

Try a chocolate cake shot. Buy a bunch of em.

Equal parts Frangelico and Vodka. Cut up a bunch of lemons. Coat lemons with sugar.

Bite lemon. Leave juice in your mouth (huge lol). Take shot.

Chocolate cake.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds more fun than suck.

Edit: The bar not the Stef fruit drink.


----------



## jmartel

Call me gay all you want, but the flavored shooters are awesome. Dirty Girl Scout is my favorite. Tastes just like a thin mint. Couldn't tell you what's in it though.

Picked up the bandsaw today. I should have known going into Grizzly's corporate store unchaperoned was a bad idea. I had to force myself not to buy one of everything.


----------



## lysdexic

J-mart,

Which model did you get?

I have a hankerin' for an 8" jointer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"12 jointer/planer combo with spiral cutterhead what we "need" boys.










That…..and a full jar of Duke's mayo.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK. now I have to wipe up the floor from all the drueling … I'll be happy when I get a jointing hand plane.


----------



## jmartel

This one:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-Deluxe-Bandsaw-Anniversary-Edition/G0555LANV

With the riser block. I wanted the G0513P, but I don't have 220v set up in my shop, and it's over $300 more. I shouldn't really need the extra capacity, provided that the 14" can resaw decently well. I need to test the resaw once I set the saw up. Well, ok, I need to clean my shop first since it looks like a bomb went off. About 4 projects going on at once, and I ran out of places to put my sawdust/planer shavings.

Next major tool purchase is going to be a jointer, I think.


----------



## waho6o9

Congrats on a fine band saw martel!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, although aluminum, I like the idea of the fence on that one. An easy slide left or right to wear evenly on your blades.

I don't want a jointer fence to do anything but 90 degrees. I'm fortunate enough to have an 8" grizzly jointer. But the only beef with the bugger is the fence. Too many pivoting parts. It's tough to keep dead 90.


----------



## CL810

I have the same problem with my Ridgid 6". Get it square and a few minutes later do it again.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Andy, one day I got fed up. I took all the nuts and bolts off the moving/pivoting parts of the fence. Then I put toothed washers in each place. Cinched them all down tight (extension pipe on some handles). It helped quite a bit.

I still don't count on machines for ultimate precision. I go to hand tools for that.


----------



## jmartel

I need to get a jointer. It's definitely on the list.

I need to finish up my current jobs, and then find another one that will give me enough profit to pick a jointer up and then I'll be happy. Ideally an 8" one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's all takes a little time and money brotha. Last year and this time I was making a sideboard….to raise money for an 8" jointer

We have a grizzly store in springfield MO…bout 4 hours away. I have a buddy down that way. But by the time I would have paid for gas and sales tax for buying it in-store….the freight was a better deal.


----------



## jmartel

The grizzly store here is about 1.5-2 hours from my house, but I was already needing to go to a buddies place that's about 45 min away, so I made the trip up today to get the saw.

I'm hoping once I get the entryway stuff installed that I will get someone who saw that job and wants one as well. That should provide the money for a jointer just from that.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Jmart.

Ive gotta say that a jointer changed my work for the better. Flat and square should not be under valued. With that said an 8" would be killer.

Got one last and final glue up on the countertops to do. Its been a long haul. 20 glue ups in total. Another 2 weeks worth of finish applications and im hopin to have this project licked before christmas. Then its on to flooring.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmart- Missed the post with your saw. Congrats. I have essentially the same saw (shop fox). It's a good one for the price. If you put a good 3/4" resaw blade on there, it does good enough for resawing. But on hardwoods I cut a kerf on the tablesaw first. Like this:


----------



## theoldfart

One more coat of finish to go:


----------



## CL810

They look awesome Kevin. Are they going to be Christmas gifts?


----------



## theoldfart

Yes, we are leaving for the left coast next Tuesday to hand deliver them to my granddaughter. Can't wait to see my grandkids!


----------



## 489tad

Kevin that oak flake is awesome.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, thanks. It's my first time working with QS oak and I tired to make sure the best pattern was visible.


----------



## woodcox

Congrats jmart. Any close ups of your riser block? I have a PC that needs a lift kit. I would like to find a block with the least amount of retrofitting.


----------



## chrisstef

Chef Stef be cookin up somethin marvelous to get your mouth waterin. This is how a properly done thanksgiving sammich goes. Its a layered entree beginning with white bread. Below are your standard ingredients:










Mashed potatoes, stuffing, gravy, cranberry sauce and turkey. Now lay down your white bread and give it a light coating of warm gravy. On top of that a layer of mashed potatoes. Next up is a layer of stuffing, a layer of turkey and a dollop of cranberry sauce. Once compiled pour on a generous amount of gravy. Pop it all in the nuker for 1:45. Get cho eat on.










Take note of the lack of both mayo and cheese.


----------



## woodcox

Silly rabbit. White bread is for kids!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks delicious whatever it is.

However a fork is not used to eat a sammich….


----------



## ShaneA

^lol. Apparently my ghetto upbringing has conditioned me to like things such as Miracle whip, white bread and cheese on my sammich…which is eaten by hand. Must be a po' folks thing?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

+1 ShaneA. It's a po folk thing for sure.

Stef, that sandwich is awfully close to what I used to pick up from this shop in Delaware way back when. It was called the Bobbie.


----------



## jmartel

Just remember, Kevin. West coast is the best coast.


----------



## chrisstef

Apparantly hot and open faced mean nothing to you guys lol. Thats a muffigan sammich!

If you wanna go all bologna sammy on me pass the orange cheese, white bread, hellmans and prepare the roof of your mouth for adhesion.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on ghetto upbringing. We didn't even have skirting on our trailer…..lol

For lunch we used to have cream of mushroom soup over bread. Yummm.


----------



## TechRedneck

Billy

That sandwich shop in DE is Capriotti's. You can get one of these most any day of the year. I used to work in Wilmington and they have a couple locations. They slow cook the turkey and the bread is awesome. Bobbie was my favorite.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/08/a-sandwich-a-day-the-bobbie-at-capriottis-wilmington-de-delaware.html

Stef: That's how you do it, just had one of those today. Saving the last of the pie for tonight. I was reminded by the boss that there are only two weekends to finish the end tables for my grandaughter. Better get back in the shop.


----------



## chrisstef

"... We didnt even have skirting …"

That explains why your closet is full of em. Now i gets it.


----------



## theoldfart

Last coat done!









Tomorrow just need to weave the seats and pack it up, Ho, Ho, Ho :0)>


----------



## AnthonyReed

So beautiful Kevin. They will love them.

My lunch:








Is also not a sammich.


----------



## donwilwol

Well I'm way behind on this thread. This is my catch up post. I found an 1/8" piece of stainless just a tad bigger than my bench top. Its perfect for deer season's activities. Sitting in a tree stand right now.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, don't fall asleep.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, dumplings?


----------



## chrisstef

Gorgeous OF, simply gorgeous.

Tony is that a whales vagina?

Hope a 12 pointer finds ya Don and a bowl of venison chili finds me.


----------



## chrisstef

Last glue up completed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That was a piece of aji Kevin.

No Stef I was here in Torrance not San Diego.


----------



## john2005

Lookin pretty sharp there Kevin. Kids musta been real good this year


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friggin awesome Stef!


----------



## theoldfart

Fine looking walnut work dude! When's the install? And I love venison chili with hatch chillis


----------



## chrisstef

Install is still 2 weeks out at least. Ive got a minimum of 6 days of finishing to do and i still need the sink so i can crap my pants cutting out for it. Ive also got modifications to make to the existing breakfast bar. Soon.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Mike when did you work in Wilmington and for how long? I'm from DE and lived there until about 10 years ago.


----------



## TechRedneck

Tony: What the hell is that?...

OF: Love how that nice grain is poppin.

Billy: Worked for some time at the DuPont Experimental Station in the engineering group, then worked for another engineering design company near the airport. They also had me supervising construction crews at Longwood Gardens. I guess that was 1989 to around 2001. The wife worked at St. Anthony's School. But, we lived in So. Jersey. Had to cross the Delaware River on I-295 every day and hit I-95. Hated that commute but liked Delaware.


----------



## ToddJB

Wow, I step away for a few days…. Some amazing things have happened here.

Today's been spent retro fitting an old dress for the new. Bathroom sinks. Draws successfully retro fitted. Slides still need to go in.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mike-
Aji Sushi:
Spanish mackerel. It is considered best when it is plump and has a mild oily texture. Spanish mackerel is usually accompanied with fresh grated ginger, and sliced scallions to bring out the sweetness while counteracting its rather rich oils to leave a light aftertaste on the palate. Citrus soy sauce is frequently used with Spanish mackerel.

Very cool Todd.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Saint Anthony's? When did she teach there and what grade? I went there through 3rd grade. Small world.


----------



## chrisstef

Cool upcycle there Todd. Modern and retro. Stef likey.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, Mike, John, Stef and everyone, thanks.


----------



## bhog

Plump and has a mild oily texture ? Ya I'm gonna say no comment again. Jus' sayin'


----------



## Airframer

The boy is finally feeling better and this is how he feels about Stef's over zealous defense of strange northern food  (no Turkey for us.. Brisket is how we rolled this year!)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Like you've not had plump and oily….

Great shot AF!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Sheesh, grown men AND babies are clowning on you stef…


----------



## theoldfart

Stef just seems to attract males!


----------



## jmartel

All set up and ready to go (minus cleaning the cosmoline off the table.










Did a test resaw of just a little 3" piece, and it seemed to do decently well with the 3/8" blade the riser kit came with. I need to get a better 1/2" blade for resawing.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Nice!


----------



## bhog

Nice jmart. Been thinking about snagging one of those saws. I need one BAD.


----------



## jmartel

They are running the sale through December 31st. After that, I would expect that they increase prices for the new year. I paid $570 including sales tax yesterday for the saw and riser kit.

If I could have, I would have picked up a 6" or 8" jointer on sale right now as well, but alas, no money.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bhog has been known to body slam bandsaws.


----------



## chrisstef

The black n orange look hoss on that saw jmart. Good deal bro.

Edit - speaking of bodyslamming i almost slammed my shark steam mop this morning.


----------



## widdle

No cheesburger for you…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- The chairs looks great. Don't you wish all oak was quatersawn?

Stef- Can't wait to see the counters done. Could be your first project post in like 2 years
Are you gonna do an under-mount sink like on granite tops? That would be sweet.


----------



## jmartel

Re-organized the wood stash tonight.










Pulled out all my shorts, then realized I don't have anywhere to store it.










I think in trying to clean the garage today, I made things worse.


----------



## CL810

*jmartel*, the bandsaw looks really good. Highland sells a good resaw blade, the Wood Slicer. I think they start at around $30.


----------



## theoldfart

Done weaving the seat:


----------



## Airframer

That looks freekin' sweet! Nice job! What did you weave the seat with?


----------



## ShaneA

^ well done sir. The weaving takes it to the next level.


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks great, AF, nice job. My one boy tells me we could play checkers on it - grin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn Kevin, did you sleep? That was quick and looks spectacular.

That could not have been your first time weaving a seat.


----------



## 489tad

Wow, great looking chair! Well done!


----------



## chrisstef

Heirloom quality Kevin. Love it!

In between stages i figured id tune up this little 15 ppi disston 68 dovetail saw. Also the vice that Lukie bestowed upon me.


----------



## CL810

Kevin, +1 on all of the above. Dang you're good!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks everybody, just completed the second chair. Eric it's woven with Shaker Tape which is 5/8" canvas webbing. If anyone is interested i'll post the video i watched. Beer time my hands are sore! Well maybe some earl grey, hot!

Edit, first time Tony,not hard just have to be patient.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd like to see the video. I love seeing how things are done. Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch 15ppi? Good luck bud.

Really? An initial attempt? Visually there is no evidence of that. They came out ideal Kevin. Such a cool gift.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea its an eye strainer T. I took to wearing a headlamp to help with the lighting. Im through the first go of reshaping the teeth and knocking off some set. Another 45 minutes or so and itll be good as new. I hope.


----------



## john2005

That kinda time and Kevin will have 2 more heirloom chairs knocked out. Which look pretty awesome by the way!


----------



## theoldfart

John, i thought I posted this video link earlier, senior moment I guess :0)
Two more pics


----------



## Mosquito

Those look really good Kevin, nice work


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Mos


----------



## waho6o9

Those chairs will be treasured for years Kevin, well done

and with top level craftsmanship!


----------



## theoldfart

Mos thanks
Edit, sorry the first thank you and waho's comment just vanished. Thanks WAHO


----------



## jmartel

Just peeled off a 1/16" thick by 6" wide piece of walnut after setting up the new saw and installing a 1/2" 3tpi blade. I think I'm going to like this saw.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is sweet Jmart! Congratulations man.


----------



## Tim457

Those turned out awesome Kevin. The grandkids may or may not appreciate them being handmade, but they'll sure last long enough to give them and probably their kids the chance.

Jmart that veneer is sweet and looks like you had fun too.


----------



## lysdexic

*...............STATE OF THE SHOP….............*

So my drinkin' buddy, who happens to be a 71 yo from Jersey, asked me to cut down a dead tree about a year ago. Well, today I finally got around to it.

They are out of town and I wonder how long it would take for him to notice the dead trunk is gone.

It was an elm and after the first cut I saw that familiar squiggly black line….....Spalted.

I wonder if there is a drawer front in there?


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, I see a lot of furniture in your future. A friend gave me some spalted maple a while ago and I'm using it on some drawer fronts


----------



## 7Footer

Wow guys lots of great stuff going on here, OF those chairs are absolutely gorgeous! Man LysD that is a nice stack!

With all this bandsaw work going on can you guys tell me what I did wrong? I just made the first blade change on my BS, have Grizzly G1019Z with carter quick tension thing on it.. I've had the 1/2" 3tpi on it since I got it, and I am making a little BS box for my Moms for x-mas so I decided to put a 1/8" blade (.025 gauge, 13 tpi i think) on it. Everything went smooth, I adjusted it about 30 times and turned it on and made sure it was tracking right before reassembling, then pieced it back together, turned it on and it was running like a champ. I had about 3 inches of a drawer cutout to finish all the cutting on the box and the blade snapped…. I didn't think I had to much tension but maybe ( I used the tension method by tapping it with my finger and getting about 1/4" movement from that you tube video with the carter from carter suggested)? Its a TImberwolf blade that looks brand new… I can't quite figure out what happened, but I'm going to put a 1/4" on and don't want to do it again… The wood I'm using is Yew (I'm yewsing yew ;-) ) and this is my first time working with it… Hope I explained that right.. Thanks guys!

I'm just happy to get some shop time in!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lumberjack Smurf?


----------



## theoldfart

No silly Smitty, carpenter smurf.
7' tension changed for the lighter blade?


----------



## 7Footer

Well I'm not sure how much it changed, but I completely loosened the tension to put the different blade on, so I didn't really look at where the tension was before taking it off… should it always stay the same?


----------



## lightcs1776

Lysdexic, were you able to do all the cuts on the table saw? My band saw won't cut more than 8 or 9 inches high (craftsman 12") , but I would really like to try resawing some smaller pieces. I wasn't sure if it would be safe on the table saw.


----------



## theoldfart

The tension changes with the width of the blade.


----------



## ShaneA

Major props to SBYo for milling up some lumber on the ol' BS. Do you have a moisture meter? Outside of having one, how does one tell it is at workable levels?


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I'm sure the tension was different… I must have just had a bit to much.. I wasn't on a turn when it broke though, thats what I kind of thought was weird, I was cutting out the guts of a drawer, and its about 10 inches long and I was on the straight… I think I could benefit from that Carter Stabilizer!

Hey btw, did anyone else pick up one of these over the weekend? They are $9.99 this weekend at Woodcraft, I just couldn't resist… Isn't she cute?


----------



## lysdexic

light -

No table saw here, all band saw. The Rikon 10-325 has a 14" resaw capacity. But don't be too impressed. Spalted wood is half rotten anyway. Right?

The smurf is from my daughter's Happy Meal a few years back. She saw it and saved it for me.


----------



## theoldfart

There should have been instructions with the BS on how to tension. Is there a scale where the tension adjuster is?


----------



## jmartel

Now that I have a 12" resaw capacity, I might try finding some old logs to resaw, or get some burls to cut up for box tops/drawer fronts etc.

This saw is infinitely better than the POS 12" Craftsman one I was given last year (and subsequently returned when we moved)

Biggest thing I need to do is to make a resaw fence. I tried to cut up a 11" wide piece of ply, and it did great, but it wasn't square due to the short 2-3" fence that came with the saw. Went from about 1/32" at the bottom to about 3/32" at the top.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah there is a scale.. quite a variation on it though… think I found part of the contributing factor though.. The depth guide has a Allen key on the underside of it and it was loose causing some play in the guide, I've been noticing that the cuts don't seem as smooth as they should be.. gonna fire it back up in a sec and will report back! Thanks!


----------



## chrisstef

Spalted friggin heaven scotty!

I chainsawed some just past spalted stuff once and it hammered my sinuses. Snot for days. Theres a special wit about older jersey guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful Lys. Congrats and nice work man.


----------



## lysdexic

"Just past spalted….."

I'd like to know more about what that means. Certainly there is more to this than luck. For instance a maple in the front yard came down a couple years ago. I'd been meaning to saw it up for some time. After the elm, it was next. But like you said, it was probably perfect last spring.

Still, will give it a try. Might cost me a bandsaw blade from the wear and tear.


----------



## theoldfart

Just be careful Scotty, I heard the dust is bad for you. Causes drain bamage!! 'Splains Stef somewhat. :0)>


----------



## chrisstef

Linguistics. I got em.

Just past spalted = semi hard on the outside ultra punky on the inside.

Book it.

A while back sodabowski was experimenting in growing the "spalt". I dunno what ever came from it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Lysdexic, thanks for the clarification. Looks like a great start. I'm thinking of using a chainsaw to cut small logs so the BS can handle them.

Jmartel, saw looks fantastic. I love walnut and the 1/16" resaw is great. The 12" Craftsman I have is no comparison, but it is a start. It's a real encouragement to those of us using the craftsmnan to see what a decent upgrade can do.


----------



## jmartel

I don't know that all Craftsman 12" bandsaws are terrible, I just know that the specific one I had was. Squealed like crazy, literally shook when trying to resaw a 4" wide piece of wood, and felt like it had about 1/4 hp.

This is the one I'm referring to.










The power seems to be substantially increased in the grizzly, despite only being a 1hp motor. No vibrations, and it cuts beautifully.


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks exactly like what I have, and yes, it is limited. I plan on replacing it in the future. However, it does what I need for now, although I am really itching to try some serious resawing. Everything in due time.


----------



## jmartel

I would have loved to take the 17" Grizzly saw with me, instead of the 14", but I didn't want to spend the extra $300+ on it, and my shop doesn't have 220v in it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I saw your panel nearby. Too chicken to wire some 220v ;-)


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Well, I'm not on the level of anyone here but I accomplished a small victory tonight that I'm pretty excited about nonetheless. I finally…FINALLY…finished flattening the backs and sharpening my numbers 3, 5, 7 and 220 Stanley planes. Their blades were all in various states of terrible and this was my first go at something like this, so it took a great many hours spread across several days to finish (finished tonight around 11pm) - but it's finished. I put a piece of a 2×4 in my workmate and got to having a little fun. Suddenly, nearly an hour had gone by and I found my self standing in a pile of shavings with a big grin on my face. This is just too much fun!


----------



## jmartel

I could wire in 220v. I have the space in the panel. I'm likely going to wire in an additional 110v circuit as it stands (I trip the breaker when running lights, planer, and shop vac for dust collection).

I may wire up 220v whenever I get my hands on a welder. As it stands, I don't need any woodworking machines that are 220v right now.


----------



## woodcox

See. Completely necessary to have the vise functioning for this.

Since no bloody, slaughter house themed workbench PICS posted. We can assume Don is still up his tree.

It's a *FOUR* point by the way!


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Ninja. It took me a long time to get my planes dialed in properly. Even now, 2 years later, im still fiddling with them from time to time.

Scotty - I like your dedicated man corner of the yard. Lil pile of wood, saw dust, probably a stray beer bottle or 2. We all need a spot in the yard to accumulate crap. Pretty straight cut for a chainsaw too. Like a surgeon.


----------



## TerryDowning

Wow busy weekend in here.

Chef Stef, here is the leftover recipe to end all left over recipes.

Take left over Turkey, Stuffing, Gravy, and vegetables. Place in large frying pan and stir gently to warm evenly.
Serve on plate with left over Mashed Potatoes, and Cranberry sauce!! Simple tasty comfort food at its best!!

Hellman's/Best Foods Mayo NOT Miracle Whip and Heinz Ketchup is the only ketchup allowed in the house!

OF those chairs are awesome!! Lots of other great stuff too!! I just can't keep up.

Turkey was great, good to be with family and I got 3 days in the shop!! Friday, Saturday and Sunday!!!!

Finished up the saw bench!! (Pics and a final blog entry to come)
Cleaned up and used the 45!! (Pics on the HPOYD)

Cleaned the shop (No pics)
Just to dirty it up again 

















and clean it again!!









Lather Rinse Repeat for Sat and Sun!

Working on a shadow box that LOML commissioned for for my youngest. (Required a prototype of course and I just had to try some new joinery techniques.) BTW full blind dovetails are NOT nearly as easy as Roy Underhill makes them look!! I gave up after 3 unsuccessful attempts. Maybe again in the future. Instead I opted for a pinned corner joint. I want to be able to remove 1 side in case I have issues with the glass or box contents.


----------



## waho6o9

Congrats on your successful sharpening Ninja!

Clean looking 4 pointer woodcox.


----------



## theoldfart

Ok, chairs packed and Santa is delivering next couple of days! Thank you for all the great comments. I'll be posting the project as well as a blog on the build when we get back. Time to see the grandkids. Stef I'll spit at the terminal for ya!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy belated Thanksgiving to all of you!l 260 posts since I been here. Hope everyone had some good chow. I see Stef tried to start a food fight. Tsk tsk.

Kevin - glad to see you got your chairs done in time. They look awesome.

Like that blue elf you have there Scotty. My friend calls them Minihuni's. The little elf that comes out at night and finishes the work you could not get to. (Hawaiian thing I think).

Well got to go home and make the last turkey sammich. (Mayo Stef - you are right about that) so everyone have a nice evening.


----------



## TechRedneck

Jmartel:

I have the same Craftsman 12" saw as well. Picked it up used but it has a solid cast iron top. The previous owner upgraded the motor. I tossed the crappy fence and use a Carter Mag fence, added a link belt and new Carter tires. Tossed on a Timberwolf 1/2" 3 tpi. It does what I need for now but the bearings squeal like pigs until I shoot some lube on them. It lacks a quick release, has aluminum wheels

I hate to put any more money in the thing and would love to get a new one. I was looking at saws with trunions on each side of the pivot. When visiting the kids over the holidays I plan to look at the models at Woodcraft. I have to look at the saw before I buy, am too far from Grizzly for that.

You could stick some nice carter bearings on it and slap on a 1/4" blade. Then it would be a dedicated detail saw that would turn tight curves. That's what I plan for mine. (that or sell the dam thing).










am jealous of that new Grizz, you got it at a great price.. good snag there!


----------



## theoldfart

Mike, how'd that link belt workout? Is the machine quieter?


----------



## TechRedneck

Kevin

Yes, quite a bit. The saw is sort of cheap.. (well it is cheap) and that belt made a LOT of difference. I am a big fan of the linkbelts. I put one on my Hybrid TS this summer. I had to change the pulleys as well. The saw now passes the nickel test. It had a little annoying shimmy on shutdown, now gone.

I have one on the jointer and will put one on my new (used) lathe. They are worth the money.


----------



## Boatman53

+1 on the link belts. I have them on all of my machines. Granger had a sale on a bulk box, I saved quite a bit of money. Some have been in use at least twenty years.
Jim


----------



## chrisstef

Kinda sloppy but still pretty. Coating the bottom. Bottoms need love too (bhog).


----------



## Boatman53

Double post for some reason.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Mike, Jim thanks. Thinking about putting one on my PM band saw


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dead sexy Stef.


----------



## 489tad

Bottom looks good!


----------



## ToddJB

I'm a link belt fan, as well. I've been using the green harbor freight ones for years (made in Italy), they are less expensive and you get an extra foot.

http://www.harborfreight.com/vibration-free-link-belt-43771.html

Steffers - the slab bottoms look pretty. Good job.


----------



## jmartel

So, when trying to put on some poly on the coffee table last night, it was super thick, not leveling out, and white. Best way to describe it is a bodily fluid that is not family friendly. New can of it too.

Didn't want to mess up the table so I just wiped what little I put on off. think I might just add a coat of wax to the top of the danish oil and be done. Just use coasters.


----------



## lysdexic

was the poly thinned with mineral spirits or full strength?

water based?


----------



## chrisstef

Milky Poly sucks Jmart. Way to trust your gut on holding off on it. Im a huge fan of Arm-r-seal as a top coat. Its pretty tough and has withstood a good beating from my son on a maple coffee table. Its also what im using on the countertops.


----------



## jmartel

It was full strength, water based Varathane satin poly.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Varathane-1-Qt-Amber-Satin-Interior-Polyurethane-2-Pack-266245/203372716#.Up38TsRDv6U

I may try something else for a top coat. I need to decide that soon. Wife is getting antsy about having the table done. I can swing by Rockler on the way home today to get some Arm-r-seal if needed.


----------



## CL810

jmartel, water based looks very milky before it sets up. But you may need to bring it up to normal room temperature first. Was it cold? That may have caused it to be too thick. Run hot tap water over the can - it'll bring up the temp quickly.

I've used it and it's done fine but it does have a different look than the oil based poly. Put it on a test piece and you may find that it sets up just fine.


----------



## jmartel

It wasn't super cold. Maybe 60 degrees in the shop. It was very thick though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That stinks Jmart. I'm not a fan of water poly. Minwax oil-based satin is pretty much all I use.

You definitely want something more than just danish oil and wax on coffee table though. All that work, you gotta resist the temptation to rush the finish.


----------



## ToddJB

Tomorrow I'm going to start on a new section of the basement - the stairwell. The walls are super out of wack. My home is from '26 and this was an exterior cellar entrance initially, so there was very little concern about making these walls smooth and flat, so they are not. The plan is to strip them, flatten them, without losing width because they're already fairly narrow, and then finish off the steps. I would like to do hardwood, but I'm not sure how to fasten it to the concrete steps. I was thinking about ramset-ing 1/2" ply to each step, then fastening the hardwood to the ply. Not sure if that's the best method.


----------



## chrisstef

What are the walls right now Todd? Plaster? Drywall?

I think id be inclined to use liquid nails as a fastener instead of shooting them into the crete. I think the head of the nail will stick up too much and cause a real pain in the ass.

Also whats your rise and run there?


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, only poly I've used before was the oil based minwax. I think I might pick up a can of either arm-r-seal or minwax poly tonight and try again.


----------



## ToddJB

Walls are painted concert. So tomorrow will be stripping them. I don't think there is any plaster under there. Do you have a product recommendation for smoothing it out? It's mostly pin holes on the left side but the right sides has some serious low spots, maybe 2 to 3 inchs.

How would you clamp the ply down for the liquid nail to dry?

Don't know what the rise and run is off the top of my head - why do you ask?


----------



## chrisstef

Now I see. Its an old hatch area. So you're stripping the paint? I imagine those are poured in place concrete walls.

Smoothing out concrete .. the only thing I can think of is an 8" grinder with a diamond cup wheel. Its gonna be dusty as all hell if you go that route. I mean cant see youre hand in front of your face dusty and itll take time. For smoothin I think there is a good Sika product that commercial masons use. Ill look into it.

I don't think there would be much need to clamp it down as long as your ply is flat it should stick without any issue. Worse case you can put a couple of your bowling balls on it.


----------



## donwilwol

Just use liquid nail directly to the hardwood. You don't need to clamp them, just stay off them.

The issue you will have is raising the first and l need to last step. The top step you may be able to fix by leveling out the whole landing. The bottom is another issue. Besides being again code in almost all cases, the rise difference is a real trip hazard.

I don't understand what you mean by stripping the concrete. Are you just stripping the paint?


----------



## donwilwol

Its been a while, but I've used a product a lot of times like Stef described to smooth out concrete walls. Its almost like a stucco product. Some you can even color so you wouldn't need to paint. Find a masonry supplier and they should be able to help.


----------



## chrisstef

I think the technical term is "parging" for smoothing out and applying a thin layer over an existing foundation wall.

I also think that just laminating a piece of 3/8" drywall over the concrete walls will be the easiest route Parging appears to be a pretty learned technique. You've got the place to die the new druwall into on the left in the pic (new stud wall there) but you might have to get creative on the right hand side or else youll see the edge of the drywall.


----------



## donwilwol

the steps look pretty uneven to. I'd make sure a wood tread will lay flat. The other option, IF you have headroom, is build a set of stringers, set them on the existing steps to move the stairs forward.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I spent 16 hours one day with a floor grinder on that concrete floor, I know the dust you speak of - took months to get it out of every cranny, I sealed off everything but I think it literally seeped up through the hardwood floors because everything upstairs had about a millimeter of dust on it. That is not an option this go around, now that we've got a little dude with breathing issues. I will need to build up, and if I have any super high spots I'll cold chisel it.

Don - Yes, I meant strip the paint of the concrete. I presume I need to do that for the best adhesion.

And I can glue the hardwood to the concrete? No concern with seasonal movement? Is the Liquid Nail just really flexible?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I've heard of it as "poridging," as in the stuff Goldilocks ate hot and cold and just right. I've seen it done and have done a tiny bit myself, it's essentially a skip trou thing, only with no margin for error.

Agree with Stef it looks like a fine place to laminate (eg: construction adhesive) sheetrock. If it's absolutely, positively something that will stay dry, could even lam solid wood T&G there. Tougher than drywall, ready to prime and paint.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup ^. Or you could use a leveling compound to flatten the existing treads back out.

Or you could lay down some padding and carpet them 

Or, rent a jack hammer, spend about 3 days breaking the stairs up completely, make a stringer, and just build new stairs.

Or completely open up a hole in the side of the house and get a little mini excavator in there with a hydraulic breaker. (this would be my choice)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I vote excavator.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I like Don's idea of a new set of stringers moved forward.

I'm pretty sure your not supposed to apply hardwood directly to cement though.


----------



## ToddJB

Or I could just lay a few pieces of plywood down the stairs and market it as "handicap accessible".


----------



## chrisstef

1920's construction, Exterior paint, Baby in the house. Id leave the paint alone bud. Too much of a risk for lead based materials in there in my opinion.

You can parge over painted concrete but youll need to put an additive in the parging material. Home Depot is probably not the best place for material like that. Id talk with my local concrete supplier or stone yard.

Mentally handicapped people require ramps?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

wheeeeee!


----------



## donwilwol

I don't like the idea of applying the tread directly to the concrete either, but the extra rise is going to have to be dealt with on the bottom step. If it was mine, I'd figure a way to build over them. If you don't have head room maybe chip a groove for stringers. You could get away with narrower stringers because the concrete could be used to support them.


----------



## ToddJB

Well. Dang it. Don's code comment just made me realize that I forgot a step(eh, get it?) to this process. I need to have my inspections in the basement done before I do any of this, because I told them I wasn't going to touch the stairs (it was going to require a different set of permits for the stairwell, don't ask. So I guess tomorrow just got shifted to a permit day - wooohooo.


----------



## chrisstef

Permit for an interior stair? Really?


----------



## AnthonyReed

With a hole in the side of the house won't most of the toxins simply vent out the hole? Maybe like a motorcycle helmet with a visor on the baby for an added layer of protection against any stray particulates in the air; just to be on the safe side….


----------



## woodcox

+1 to T&G. Maybe strip, tint, and seal stair risers then hardwood treads only with bull nose below corner to hide any sight of unevenness..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like a real good excuse to paint the stairs and be done with it. Add some sand, maybe a couple different colors (one tread, one riser), etc.


----------



## chrisstef

With a hole in the side of the house won't most of the toxins simply vent out the hole?

Yup, most of the toxins in my body vent right out the hole. But you wouldn't want any of that in your helmet either.


----------



## woodcox

Keep it Stanley though..


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. That's whatcha need Todd. Ive been trying to convince my boss that we need one of those robots. No luck so far.

Might be able to slip tis little guy into your house too. Got 480v 3phase?


----------



## TerryDowning

I did mention pics of the sawbench now that it's done.



Bondo Pose









Todd,

Best of luck on the stair project. I have nothing to offer that has not already been offered up.

Stef, you find the most appropriate pictures!!


----------



## donwilwol

So you're saying I had the right answer just to the wrong question.


----------



## Hammerthumb

ToddJB - You can apply a pre-finished engineered hardwood directly to the concrete. You have to buy the nosings and and flooring. I have done lots of these as I was a floor installer in a past life. I would install 1/2" plywood on the risers only. If you do it on the treads it will throw your stairs out of code. Use a prefinished engineered hardwood of maybe 3/8" thickness. Install the plywood risers one day with liquid nails and concrete pin nails (you can get these at your local hardwood distributors. Might be special order depending on what part of the country you are in). These look like little black pin nails that are case hardened, 1" long. They do not have a head, but are used to keep the material from sliding around while the glue is drying. The next day, install the nosings with liquid nails and a pin nailer through the nosing and 1/2" plywood riser. Use a 3/8" spacer at the riser to hold the nosing away from the plywood, so when you go to install the flooring part, you have room to tuck the riser flooring material up under the nosing. After the nosings have set up (one day), you can install the flooring behind the nosing using more liquid nails, followed with the risers which will tuck up under the gap you created using the 3/8" spacer used when installing the nosing. If this sounds confusing, I can draw a picture.

As I said, I have done hundreds, maybe thousands of sets of stairs, and a lot were over concrete as all of our foundations here in LV are over slab. Let me know if you need a drawing.


----------



## ToddJB

Hammerthumb - Thanks! I would love a drawing if you were so inclined.

Terry - Amazing job on the bench.


----------



## widdle

toddjb..I didn't read all the replies soo i may be just repeating…It is hard to tell the rise on the first an last step, soo i cant comment on that really. But subfloor glue and good straight ply, 1/2' or 3/4" would be my suggestion.. 
the existing conc. looks a little wacked, soo if you take the tallest riser and deepest tread and use that for your numbers, and try ft float the glue to get them within reason may save from grinding..as far as leverage if needed..you can anchor a 2×4 verticaly as high as the stairs and wedge off that for the risers…And a 2x horizontal to wedge some 1x for the treads
Than for the 1st and last step..You could add ply or no ply to help the trip factor… Some 1/8" rip srips and a few tapcons on hand would probably come in handy aswell..


----------



## Hammerthumb

ToddJB - give me a few and I'll draw something out for you.


----------



## ShaneA

Can I throw a suggestion of tile on the steps/walls out there? Using a high end thin set, should give some anti fracture capacity, and tile provides worries against moisture problems. Any small irregularities can be overcome in the thinset and installation process. Heck, they have lots of tile that looks like wood.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great idea.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane you may suggest tile, but that's not going to happen  Carpet would be easiest, but we don't have any carpet in the house, and this is a super high traffic area, and I hate sweeping… So no carpet.

With tile the concern is the little ones in the house. I have one who is just starting to climbing steps, and one on the way. Wood, or engineered wood, would be a little more forgiving, when they inevitably take a dive down them, and it also gives a flow from the two rooms.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Told ya he wouldn't like it Shane….


----------



## ToddJB

I actually like your idea the best Tony… oh wait… that's right… you've added nothing to this conversation.

Nothing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is typical of my chronic inappropriateness Todd. I apologize for this and all future occurrences as well.


----------



## ToddJB

= I'm joking. No apology needed. I was just dishing back.


----------



## Hammerthumb

ToddJB - here is a poor drawing. Sorry, I can read drawings but have a hard time making them. As I said, install the plywood riser, attach the stair nosing to the step with adhesive and a couple of pin nails through the plywood riser with the nosing spaced out enough to install flooring material behind the nosing. Install the flooring tread, and riser material tuck up under the nosing.










Engineered hardwood flooring material is made to be installed using glue down method on concrete. Don't know where your at, but this is method is used in the southeast and southwest where homes are built on slab on grade.

Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## ToddJB

Crap! That's an amazing drawing! Thank you. Would you have any recommendations to mitigate steps that aren't square? Would the Liquid Nail be enough to fill the voids, or would I need to shim?

Oh and I'm in Denver.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I understood you Todd, never took you for the straight-lace type. I was just trying to take attention away from Shane's horrible idea.


----------



## ShaneA

You crack me up Tony. The difference between tile and wood when falling down the stairs may only work out to a couple of extra stitches (per step). So there is that.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - I would use a concrete primer and a good patching compound like Ardex Feather Finish to do any leveling or patching. Make sure the existing concrete is good and clean, but not polished. It needs to be porous for good adhesion. Liquid nails will cure with even a thick layer, but I would not use it to bridge any large gaps.


----------



## jmartel

Got a weird look from people in Rockler today. Apparently they aren't used to people showing up to the store on a motorcycle, much less on a bike when it's 30 degrees out.


----------



## Hammerthumb

JMart - where do you live up there? Works main office is in Bellevue.


----------



## jmartel

I live in Seattle, north of the canals/lake union.

Rockler is having 50% off of all rough cut wood. I may have to go pick up something exotic I might not normally buy due to price.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I may have to go pick up something exotic I might not normally buy due to price." - Like a velvet teddy or something high cut?


----------



## racerglen

Now Tony, that'd set of the sirens on a motorcycle ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^ that's solid stuff.

Someone decided that the wall above the garbage can in my office was a good spot to show off the latest advertisement from undergear.com. "Kinky and Slinky" is the tag line for their extreme collection this year. You may wanna check into that site if youre lookin for something exotic Jmart.

Edit - the back of my door is also covered with cut outs and looks eerily similar to Tonys bedroom wall covered with Beiber posters.










Time to upgrade from that twin bed homey.


----------



## 7Footer

^Haha, didn't know Tony was a Belieber.

Thank goodness for this thread! Lately I've been seeing so many negative posts and political related stuff that I'm losing interest.

If you guys have 9 minutes to spare you gotta watch the Pencil Sharpening vid I posted today, its classic.

Stef how about that game winner Shabazz hit a couple nights ago, that was cold!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

For some time I could not convince my daughter that his name was not Justin "Beaver".....lol. 
But she got really ticked every time we started laughing.


----------



## chrisstef

I call it the winter time crankies that plague the site around this time of year. I try and stay inside the honey hole around here. Ill def peep the 9 minute lesson on sharpening a pencil.

I told you my boy had some Kemba in him. When Bazz wants to win, he wins. Kids got ice water in his veins. A buddy of mine was at the game 2nd row center court and said the place was shaking. Nothing better than an on campus venue. Ive seen some great games in that building. I cant wait until my little man is big enough to take out there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, long time Bieber fan here.

What do you have against twin beds?

I'll check out the video at lunch, thanks 7'.


----------



## widdle

jmartel..Is that all rocklers having that lumber sale..is a coupon needed…?


----------



## lightcs1776

I try real hard to stay away from the political posts, although there have been s couple times I put my toes in the water. I'm extremely conservative, but come here to get away from the stress, not add to it. My wife asked me what I was doing while in the workshop last night. I said I was planning and that it was very therapeutic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My roommate asked me what I was doing in the bathroom last night and I told her that I was brushing my hair and that is was pressure relieving.


----------



## chrisstef

Do not let the real world get in the way of your interwebz activity. Anonymity brings out the worst in people.

What do I have against twin beds … lots. For one its hard not to cuddle. Im not a cuddler and you know that Tony. Two, I sleep warm and you don't, you're covers keep ending up on my side. Three, its not easy to pull off half a book of kama sutra in 6.75 square feet of space. If you want me to be a gymnast I need some space.

Twin bed rant complete.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not to be harsh but no one asked you to sleepover afterwards.


----------



## chrisstef

Please use a dovetail saw.


----------



## jmartel

Widdle, I don't see it advertised on Rockler's site. I think it may just be my local store.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some of the wit on this forum is unmatched. .You guys give Jim Carey a run for his money.

Chris- re: faith and politics. I'm pretty sure I share your faith and probably some of your politics. It's a big part of us so it's bound to come through at times. But ya, this just isn't the medium. That's why I try to avoid it. Nobody is really going to convert somebody's way of thinking with a post on the interwebs, nor should they try.

However, its a pretty cool medium to have some comradery with other woodworkers and learn a lot about the craft and tools we love. Or….just relieve some stress;-)


----------



## lightcs1776

Yes, Red, we likely do. I'm good with a PM if anyone wants to discuss (not argue) faith or politics. That makes for more true discussion.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm good with a PM if anyone wants to relieve pressure…


----------



## lightcs1776

Humor should be posted publicly … we all need to laugh.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Chris- you can PM me any time you want. However, concerning politics, I admit I won't be much conversation, even privately. They don't interest me in least, and I don't keep current on that sort of stuff.

This song pretty much sums up my view on politics. I don't have much to say after that.

+1 the humor…..she called him Justin Beaver….


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

^ The pinnacle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' - The pencil sharpening video is funny stuff, Thanks.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Tony!

BTW - Congrats on comment #5000!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hadn't noticed or I would have laid off and waited for Stef to post.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good song, Red.

I'll have to take a look at the pencil video later tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the smell of my endorsement stamp.









Almost huffingly so…


----------



## chrisstef

I thought your favorite stamp was the one on your lower back:

"$1 mustache rides"


----------



## AnthonyReed

My lower back is emblazoned in your mind; don't talk with your mouth full of grape jelly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Was that an Al sighting in #4998, Stef? That's what he gets for not frequenting the UberForum.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Remember the gal from my prom pic awhile back. Got an awesome Xmas card from her fam:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that!


----------



## AnthonyReed

She is still hot for teacher Red, sending you cards after all this time. You must have done it right.

p.s. That dude is as tall as you.


----------



## lightcs1776

So that's how to get some peace and quiet … awesome!


----------



## ShaneA

Rewind 30 posts….Stef seriously? That Shabazz dude is highly questionable. Didnt he fired up an air ball/brick so turrrible that it clanged back to him so his hail mary could go in. Probably the luckiest/ugliest plays one will ever see to end a game. Just sayin'

That is all…

Bless his heart

No offense.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Got to spend about 4 or so hours in the shop today. Played around with my newly sharpened planes on a small rough piece of zebrawood. That stuff seemed to be a little less than easy to work with. Then again, that was the first time I ever planed a hardwood and only the second or third piece of wood I've ever planed. I guess my technique could have been lacking. I then did a little work towards building a saw bench (laminated two short 2×4's together for a leg) then started working on making a marking knife. I made the handle or body or whatever you'd call it out of cocobolo. I cut a 4/4 piece about 6" long and ~1" wide, then started shaping it with these little contour planes I picked up from Lee Valley. I then cut a piece of a hacksaw blade up and started working that on my diamond stone to clean it up, flatten one side and get ready to put a bevel on it. I didn't take any pictures because…well, I pretty much forgot to document this project. Anyway, I'm at the point now where I need to finish the blade, then epoxy it into the handle(?) and then I guess put a layer or two of BLO or something on it. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope you post pics, Billy. Sounds like some good progress.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - yup thats prolly what the sportscenter highlight looked like but prior to that the dogs (uconn) were down 3, Shabazz crosses over on his defender and drains a 30 footer in his face, gets fouled, rolls his ankle but makes his free throw to go up one. The kids got kemba in him. The initial shot was turrible.


----------



## chrisstef

Cleaned (kinda) and sharpened disston 68 dovetail/gents saw.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Looks good man. How long did it take ya?


----------



## ToddJB

Fine work, Stef. Have you gotten to the brass back yet?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on.


----------



## theoldfart

That's a good 'un Stef , bravo


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks guys.

Took about 2 hours in total id say. Sharpening went pretty quick despite the small teeth and i didnt put much time into cleaning it up. It could use a lil more time but it cuts and its sharp.

I havent played with the brass back too much. Im still pondering what sharpen it for. Most likely a tenon saw and probably rip but im still on the fence.


----------



## 489tad

Nice job on the saw. I have one to clean up . Nice piece of quilt holding up the gent. I finished my ornament for the swap. I just need to find out who gets it. Cheers fellas!


----------



## Tim457

I'm thinking Tony is right on this one, BRK. I was going to go back and compare what she looked like before, but the pic is gone.

Stef is that the toe on the left of the top picture with relaxed rake? Before I thought of that, I was wondering what's up because the other teeth are impressive even at that magnification.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Lol. You guys. I deleted some of the crud off my photobucket recently. The old prom pic must have fallen in the "crud" category.

What can I say? Big Red Pimp.









This masterpiece must have made the cut.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Red, that beard…why is it not bigger?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I can't stand long beards or a mustache over my lip. Drives me nuts.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, I'm fairly sure that exact pic was posted just a couple weeks ago. Pimps don't recycle selfies. Pimping ain't that easy.


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - toe to the left and a bit relaxed - yessir.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, That's why I said it made the cut. 
Just some goofy pic my my buddy took last summer.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Well friend, then you won't appreciate the raw, unadulterated manliness pouring forth from my face. I call it Bear. I've seen it rip a man's head clean off once.


----------



## widdle

Red holdin it down..widwestside cuz..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lol. Oh you can grow a forest all you want. Mine just itches like crazy if I do. 
Well, that, and I'm big on hygiene.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I don't do that hygiene thing. Do you know how much you can save on your water bill by not showering? I'm trying to fulfill my life long dream to be a hobo.


----------



## woodcox

bear?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

LOL

Well played woodcox


----------



## donwilwol

I had to install a new dishwasher. Waste not want not!

The bottom shelf had wheels, perfect for under the RAS










And I've been looking for something to hold screw drivers. Now to find a place to hang it.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Whoa woodcox, that's pretty serious brah. Whatcha tryin to attract with them freezy pops? Or ya tryin to freeze off the infestation in that beard?

I like the recycling effort Don. Arent dishwashers the most fun thing in the world to replace? Ill just jam this water line back in here right next to this electrical supply line. There, now it fits.


----------



## racerglen

Hang my workbench accesories in the old dishwasher cuttlery racks under the end of my bench,
flap wheel sanders for the drill press are in a dead toaster oven rack stapled to the wall by the 'press,
a garage sale spice rack at the end of bench two,screwed to the wall, holds things like CA glue waaaay up out of short people range, yup, waste not want not, I know there's more of that in the shop but I'm not there to look or photo..
;-)
Stef, the biggest PAIN is a new DW that dosen't wash as well as the old one, and is noisier


----------



## donwilwol

I can't figure out how to fasten the new DW in. All of the ones I ever put in had 2 brackets on top that screwed to the countertop. This on has nothing, and of course no instruction either. Its just "floating" right now.


----------



## chrisstef

That's weird. The 3 or 4 ive done have the same tabs. Just jack up the leveling screws until it butts tight to the underside of the countertop lol.

The last DW I put in didn't come with the little 90 fitting for the water supply line, it was an "extra". That's pretty cool huh? Sure we'll give you a dishwasher but you gotta pay extra for all the parts to make it work.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, mine was missing that part to. Its whatever the standard is for this year.


----------



## ToddJB

The home we live in now never had a dishwasher. The first month there I retrofitted the cabinets to receive one, but they had laid a subfloor over the original hardwood and then titled over that, raising the floor height just high enough that the dishwasher could not be installed with out removing the counter top… lame.


----------



## 489tad

Don there is a cap on the sides of mine. Remove the cap and washer screws to the side of the cabinet surround. I hope this helps.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome. Such good people on this site.


----------



## chrisstef

That's sneaky pants.


----------



## theoldfart

You ask why I build and i say this is why:









Hazel approves, grandpa mucho happy. :0)>


----------



## AnthonyReed

You rock Gramps.


----------



## lightcs1776

Adorable, OF.


----------



## ToddJB

That's awesome. Well worth the time, effort, and expense. Good job!


----------



## CL810

Great stuff Kevin.


----------



## chrisstef

That's worth every mortise right there Kevin. Great stuff man.


----------



## chrisstef

I just got out of a job meeting with 8 contractors crammed into a small trailer. They typically aren't any fun, require an hours drive to talk for about 5 mintues and accomplish very little for our particular trade. So imagine me, sitting there, ADD starting to kick in when the project manager gets to the misc. metals contractor. "Erection Welding, anything to go over?"

At this point im having trouble holding it together. Face turned bright red as I try to hold in my laughter.

"Is erection welding here?"

I couldn't take it any more, I lost it, my brain fired and this is what came out.
"Nope, I heard he was hard to get a hold of"

Everyone laughed like a bastard. I was dismissed from the meeting shortly there after.

Who in the hell registers their company name as "Erection Welding". Seriously.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… you're a friggin' infant.

Dismissed? As in asked to leave?


----------



## jordanp

it's funny Chris here in north Texas we have service roads that run down along our highways but if you go down to Houston Texas everyone calls them feeder roads.

And we have interstates, freeways and highways they all get called all three it seems.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. They were done with me at that point. "Chris, we're good, you can take off if youd like".

Serves em right. Make me drive an hour to go over removal of vinyl siding. I think we can handle that. Just wanted to make sure youre gonna pull the nails too. Sure thing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So. Damn. Proud.


----------



## donwilwol

"Erection Welding" hehe

I knew a masonry contractor who was self employed for a very short time. He had shirts made for his guys. The back read "Don't like my price, bring your wife, we'll dicker!"


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here's my meeting Stef

"You gonna thinset that tile?"

No. We were gonna use bubble gum.


----------



## Mosquito

lol on the subject of funny names… I was on a support and maintenance contract (software consulting) for a company who owned a bunch of different brands of stuff. One of those brands was for custom labels, for things ranging from page headers/stationary, post it notes, return addresses, decal wrapped pens, stuff like that. The guy I was on the project with and I were going through something together trying to figure out why it was crashing, and we happened to be looking at some of the data coming through to make sure it was good. We came across this guy:

http://www.drballitch.com/our-team/

Unfortunate coincidence, or cruel parents? ol


----------



## jordanp

STATE OF THE SHOP: IT'S COLD!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

I love a good construction tee Don, that's excellent.

Mos - holy crap that's amazing. Simply friggin amazing.

Paul - im with ya man. I get the "and what are you gonna do with all the debris?". We're gonna eat it. Concrete tastes just like pudding don't ya know.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - had one of those "what are you going to do about it" moments the other day when we found that the drywaller damaged a bunch of waterproofing we had just finished and had already watertested.

Mos - that guy pick the wrong profession. Should have been a dermatologist.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You realize he is a Jr., right? Dad saw nothing wrong with it.

That is a great shirt Don.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Don - worked for a hardwood flooring contractor once. Back of the tee said "Quality Hardwood".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Played against a little school in College. "Friends" is a church denomination evidently.

Friends University of Central Kansas

They didn't have the acronym painted on the bball court. I was disappointed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sullivan Backhoe Service
- - -
"You're Hole is Our Business"


----------



## TerryDowning

Way to go OF!!

Nice recycling Don W


----------



## ToddJB

I little bit different but equally as awkward, I work for a web and audio conferencing company, and I just dealt with a guy who provided his participants with a phone number that he had transposed two of the digits… and the number he provided was definitely a sex line. "I called it five times… this is NOT what I signed up for".


----------



## 7Footer

wow Mos that's a hall of fame name there. Dad must've seen nothing wrong with it cuz I can't imagine him knowing what his kid would go through in school with a name like that - he doesn't look like the type that would be able to intimidate people into not making fun of him as a kid either.

My name is Noah and I used to get so annoyed with people asking me where my ark is, and the other one was "No-Duh" ... now I embrace it, wish I had the capacity to build an ark, that would be bad-arse, it's in my backyard son! But my oh my that is nothing compared to Dr. friggin Ballitch the 2nd.

I know this a'int no thang for you mid-west and east-coasters, but this is big news around my parts ;-), 16 when I woke up this morning, the State of My Shop is frickin' freezing.










Can't believe they asked you to leave the meeting Stef! You held off longer than I probably would've, I would've cracked the first time they said erection welding, I can't even say big news around my parts without laughing a little.


----------



## Mosquito

Not only Dr Ballitch, Dr Harold (Harry) Ballitch lol


----------



## TerryDowning

the second. There are 2 itchy balls!!


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a brisk morning. Enough to freeze a couple of nose hairs for sure.

It wasnt like they threw me out of the meeting, my portion had been talked about and haf long since been over with. It was more like being excused from the dinner table for picking your nose.

New sink just came in. Bout time to lay it out and sweat over making the cut for a few days before tuckin in my curtains and just doin it. I can see the light boys.


----------



## TerryDowning

^Just hope it's not train comin' the other way!!

With BRK at the controls!!!


----------



## bhog

Ok I'm a few days behind and still am but this has stood out enough to comment on. 
Tony has a girl roommate and nobody comments on it? What the frick?
Tony is she hot? Have you owned her( sexually)?

And stef your comment about half a book of Kama sutra is pure blasphemy brah, ur a six pump chump but you blew in 3 lol. 
Ok I'm going to go back to reading now.


----------



## ShaneA

I would like to thank the quick witted and linguistically gifted for expanding my knowledge in all things useless. Many terms and phrases have been introduced to me here, and I am thankful and amused. Six pump chump, foamers, ham wallet and too many more to recollect. Priceless


----------



## lysdexic

Doctors names: - what are they thinking.

Got a guy in my group, Dr. Johnson. Yep -he is a urologist.

My roommate in college and best friend (other than Tony) Dr. Nutter. Yep - he is a psychiatrist.

There is a PA here in town, Mr. Butts. Yep - he used to work for a gasteroenterologist.

Good friend from med school, Dr. Beaver. Yep - a gynecologist.

WTF?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Coincidence?? I think not.


----------



## chrisstef

Id comment but im doin this:


----------



## Tim457

Wow Scott those are some good ones. I can't match that, but there was a butcher shop in Detroit that used to advertise on TV with the slogan nobody beats our meat. Detroit area also has Big Beaver Road, which is exit 69 off the freeway. Some years back they did construction to widen Big Beaver.

I don't care where you're from 16 degrees is still cold. 20 below is real BS cold though.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, try backcountry camping at 15-20 below, then get up and go ice climbing! Lotta fun.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog - Not hot. At one time she was cute, no longer. She used to be my girlfriend but is now an ummm, real estate partner.


----------



## CL810

At one time she was cute, no longer.

What happened? Turn 18? ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

"What happened?" - love of sandwiches, time and familiarity?


----------



## chrisstef

Im convinced that its destiny in regard to those guys and their occupations. Dr. Beaver … when do you stop giggling inside knowing that guy Scotty. I mean he walks around at work, every day, with Dr. Beaver OBGYN embroidered on his chest.

Edit - i just spit my water cl810. Bravo, friggin bravo.

Double edit - sounds like marriage T. Might as well file for common law. Ya know, taxes n all.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh snap!

(This hasn't been used in a while)


----------



## lysdexic

LOUDSPEAKER:

Dr. Beaver, Dr. Beaver. Calling Dr. Beaver. Delivery Room stat!

Stef - I've been that story for years.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't make enough to worry about taxes Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Wonderwoman. Ill take 2.

You indeed live a fine life. Not sweatin "the man" is proof of that.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## bhog

Lol I second cl810 that burn was hilarious. 
I'm thinking she also is a she ,which Tony quit playing with sexually it seems.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^the hell you just say? She also is a she? I don't know how to respond to that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"love of sandwiches"....lol

Guess that's where I went wrong. I married her and I don't get no stinkin sandwiches no more.


----------



## woodcox

I would trade micro management in a heart beat than have the chiefs constantly dropping the ball cuz their just winging it most of the time. One seventeen digit number gets them eighty percent of what they need to know and I supply the rest and more in triplicate because I know what's coming. Then I get to stand around waiting with arms folded watching them scramble and back pedal wilst pissssssing customers off.

Re- sadly I'm not the otter pop connoisseur.


----------



## jmartel

Red, question for you on the Arm-r-seal. Do you buff the final coat with steel wool or anything like that? I put a coat on tonight with a cotton cloth and it's already looking great. Brought the depth back out that faded a bit after the oil cured.


----------



## 489tad

Virginville, Blue Ball, Bird in Hand. All towns in the Lancaster Pa area. Dr Beaver Dr Johnson and Dr Nutter should open a group.

Love of sandwiches, gots to love that.


----------



## 489tad

Don't know how I almost forgot this. My son getting ready for a date rested his chin on top of a tall hour glass we had in front of a mirror. His chin popped through the glass stopper and the vacuum sucked his chin in. He calls me. Purple swollen and bloody I bring him stuck inside the hour glass to the ER. Nurses are taking pictures as this is a first. Get a blanket, we'll wrap it and break the bottom. In walks Dr Hoover, (can't make this stuff up). Dr Hoover presses the skin on his chin and releases the vacuum and off comes the hour glass. Four stitches. Sympathy date went on as planned. Boys a trooper.

Come on, Dr Hoover-vacuum.


----------



## CL810

Funny stuff Dan.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmart- as far as the "depth." I wish I knew a way to keep walnut and like woods to stay looking as great as they do when they have wet danish oil or varnish on them. They just don't. But if you've only done one coat, it will look better with another coat or two. Finishing the finish want add to the depth either, it will just make it feel better to the touch.

How to finish the finish? Do you want a satin look? If so I like to rub it out with paste wax(bhog) and steel wool, and buff off. Or if you want something simpler, and there isn't many dust nibs you can rub a brown paper bag on it. Lotta dust nibs…..wet sand using a very fine wet/dry sandpaper and mineral spirits as a lubricant.

If you want gloss you'll have to buff it.


----------



## Tim457

Couldn't make up a better story Dan. I've got a friend that's an ER doc and he says there are too many oddball stories to even tell. Foreign objects in places they should never be, and more and more.

Kevin, backcountry camping at 15-20 below is a little nuts. Some decent wind and your frosbite time is in the single digit minutes. I guess if you're geared up right though anything is possible. Ice climbing sounds fun.

For some old school fun yesterday I took out the old wooden toboggan and started putting the pine tar on it. Torched it in till it bubbled. Not as hard as the ski shop made it sound for sure. Even after keeping the garage door open the pine tar smell was pretty powerful for a while though.


----------



## bhog

Tony it simply meant you ;play for the other team now,have "friends",like the boys, enjoy the same sex,love the bone,swallow,are afraid of ham wallet ,jump rope with a kettle bell in your bung, or not heterosexual. I am not judging you my friend. I still love you just the same.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Man, he's got issues.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Hog .. that's pretty all encompassing there. Especially the kettle ball lol. Like some Bas Rutten workout there.

Jmart - ill echo what Red said about the finishing. On the countertops im not seeing a good look until the third coat so I say keep laying it on there and youll get to where ya wanna be. Are you using gloss, semi, or satin?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's like he lives next door and watches my every move. That is some skillful insight to be able to gather all that simply from my typings. Bhog you're some kind of wizard and I appreciate your support.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup its true, Hog is definitely a wizard. Here's proof from his facebook page:


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can't even imagine the horror you witnessed once you typed "gay wizard" into Google.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Sometimes you've gotta wade through some unscrupulous things to get what youre after ya know Tony. Owning a level 67 in search fu doesn't come without sacrifice and commitment.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I admire your dedication and respect your skill.


----------



## donwilwol

I can't even imagine the horror you witnessed once you typed "gay wizard" into Google

I still remember the first time I was looking for Dick's sporting goods. I only made that mistake once!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Don … been there. Tony can tell ya where the roller blades are.


----------



## bhog

Red , thank you and yes I do. 
Tony, I was a thinkers apprentice for many years and only natural I hit wizard status.


----------



## jmartel

I'm using satin. I was planning on doing at least 2 coats as it was.

I won't be posting much during the day today. Currently sitting in the bottom of the fish hold on a very old and smelly fishing boat.


----------



## chrisstef

Prolly smells like bhogs underpants in there Jmart.


----------



## bhog

^ no way.


----------



## jmartel

I don't think this smelled as bad as those underpants would.


----------



## racerglen

@Don W..a friend, long time RCMP officer started doing some wood working, then thought he could get some good advice on line (few years ago mind you ) We were having coffee one morning before work and in his own way, says "I typed in wood..Glen, you wouldn't believe what came up…" 
;-)


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## NinjaAssassin

I can't make that out, what is that chris?

So, I get home from work tonight, wife heads out to her Mothers of Preschoolers girls night thing and I'm here hanging with the kids. I start hearing these weird noises outside so I walk to the door see what might be up and suddenly someone's knocking. I open the door ready to prove to the world I actually can be a Ninja Assassin but all I see is this giant box with holes and packing peanuts pouring out. I step out of the door and see the UPS dude walking away (it's dark on my street with no street lights). Ah, the final item I was waiting on from the auction I participated in last month! It's way bigger than I expected. It's way heavier than I expected. I wasn't expecting it at 7pm. So I wrestle this thing into the house and struggle to pull it out (go on…)










It was the Champion drill press I won for $15!! I didn't know this thing was so big an heavy (probably why it cost $80 to ship it…). It looks to be in pretty decent condition all things considered, except for this:










Not sure if you can tell but the collar (?) on the table is cracked. It looks like it's been cracked for some time. I'm not a welder or metal worker…hell, I'm not yet a wood worker, so I don't really know what to do about this. Any suggestions?

I intended to turn around and sell this to offset the cost of some of the other tools I bought in that auction but I'm kind of thinking I want to keep it now. Not sure I should, but it's pretty awesome (to me anyway). So there's my exciting tool-related moment of the day.

Carry on.


----------



## chrisstef

Maker is called Clown Shoes and its an Imperial Stout dubbed Vampire Slayer and now that i just polished it off im pretty sure you and I, ninja, are a basically superheroes.

That things killer. Ive been dying to bump into one of those. As for the crack, all i can offer is JB weld but thats comin from another metal tard. Whats the plan for it? Straight flip? Clean? Balls out refurb? Talk dirty to me.


----------



## Tim457

Nice score Billy, good thing you didn't go Ninja on them before they dropped off the package. Post drills like that go for $200 or more on ebay sometimes when they're not even cleaned up. Probably Champion Blower and Forge, but maybe not. Does look pretty complete. Can't tell you what to do about that part except contact a machine shop or a welder to see if someone can fix the broken part for you. Don't bother if you're not keeping it.

I see a Clown Shoes Vampire Slayer beer there. Had to look up the beer name to ID it though.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

@chris: Yeah, I'm working on my third Jack and Coke. Now I just need to find my cape.

Well, the initial thought was a straight flip, but I think a dip in some evaporust or citric acid would be a good start whether or not I sell it. I showed the wife when she got home and she asked me what I was going to do with it. I said, "well, I was going to sell it but…" and she interrupted and said "it's pretty cool!" So naturally I responded "yeah, I think so too. I'm thinking about keeping it" and that was that. If I do decide to keep it, I'll eventually do my best to bring it back to it's former glory. This thing is a monster, though. It's probably one of the coolest tools I've owned to date.

@tim: Yeah, that dude was lucky. Or maybe I was. It's a Champion Blower and Forge. What's odd to me is that the two Millers Falls boring machines just like this one went for over $100 each at the auction. I won this for $15. I'm choosing to believe the good Lord decided it was my time to get a good deal. Thanks for the advice. I'm leaning towards keeping it, so if I end up doing that I'll find a shop around here to see what the solution might be. I noticed on the bay that they go for about that before I bid on this. It's kind of tempting to sell it. It would offset a nice portion of my total investment in getting started with this hobby.


----------



## john2005

Taken me forever to get caught up! You guys move fast.

I have a contribution to the names. My G.I. doc, Dr. Kolendich. His brother is also a GI doc in town. 
Still not near as good as my in-laws foreign exchange student from China Harry Wang. Granted Harry was just an "American" name as nobody could pronounce his real name.


----------



## Tim457

Billy that is odd. Maybe they saw the crack and didn't want to deal with it. I imagine it's possible that's an expensive fix. If so, you might need to have some luck again to find a way to fix it cheap. A gallon of evapo rust is $25 and I think it would take lots of them to cover that so I'm thinking electrolysis is your best bet here or citric acid if you don't have the stuff or space to set that up.


----------



## woodcox

Nice billy san. I would keep it cuz it totally looks like it could inflict some pain. Proper cast welding requires a talented smith. There is an older one local and not near as cool as yours in worse shape for well over a bill. My old lady would have the complete opposite reaction if I bought one. I say keep it for heft.


----------



## ToddJB

Billy, with cast iron you want to braze, not weld. If you want to do a full restoration head over to OWWM.org and .com. Org is a forum of guys who do nothing but restore and use old tools. I have gleaned so much knowledge there. Post some picks up on the forum. I'm sure if you ask there for a good local shop that can help out they will advise you of one or a member might volunteer to do it for you. They're a great group of guys. The .com is a reference sight. You will most likely be able to find an example of that press already restored by someone. I cannot emphasis enough how much knowledge these folks have one this stuff.


----------



## john2005

^+1 on the brazing Billy. Its about the only way to hold cast iron worth a darn. May not ever be as strong as original, but as a light duty user or something to bolt to the wall, will definitely work. Also in the KEEP camp. Its just cool!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks, everyone. Really appreciate the comments and advice.

Tim, that might have been the case for the folks on location but the majority of the bids for these boring machines came from online bidders. I just went back and examined the pictures a little closer and the auction house was a little sneaky on this one. They listed it as an "Antique Champion Drill Press" and the pictures are angled so as not to show the crack. I don't know for sure that it was deliberate but it wouldn't surprise me based on my interaction with the owner of the house. They neglected to send this with the rest of the stuff. It took 2 weeks from the day I first emailed him to get him to ship it out. The majority of that time was simply trying to get ahold of the guy. Anyway, I think the citric acid will be the way I go for this one.

Todd, I'll check out that site for sure. Thanks.

John and woodcox, I'm really considering keeping it. I'm kind of falling in love with the idea of a nearly total hand-tool only shop (getting work done without the scream of a motor is really kind of peaceful and relaxing). This would add to that setup quite nicely.

I'm off to battle the Amazon streaming video folks. Seems the wiffle and I are suddenly experiencing technical difficulties in trying to watch an instant video on the blu ray.


----------



## ToddJB

Billy, here a link to their Champion stuff. Tons of presses on there and some cool old publications and Patent info.


----------



## john2005

I know I'm late but just watched the pencil clip. It has inspired me to change where I am going with my work…

Solid stuff there


----------



## exelectrician

Thanks "Tiger" I live just up the road , now they have moved I will take a look.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Time for a 12oz. curl. Here's the State of the Shop:


----------



## jmartel

Stopped by my Rockler to see what they had left for lumber since it was going for 50% off. Not a whole lot. Could have gotten some birdseye maple for $5-6/bdft, but couldn't think of where I would use it. Ended up leaving with just a very small amount of figured walnut. Just enough for box tops or drawer fronts.

They are opening up a massive store just down the road in a week and a half so they were clearing out their wood inventory.


----------



## john2005

Smitty's got a sweet set


----------



## chrisstef

That floor really took the shop to another level Smitty. Your cave is awesome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've swept up and shop-vac'd this floor more times already than the concrete was in three years.

But…

It's so worth it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy shyte that space is phenomenal!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I keep forgetting to take pictures when I'm out in the shop. Anyway, I had about an hour of unexpected shop time tonight (yay for sleeping kids!) so I took the opportunity to clean up and organize as best I can. I moved everything to the side of the shop that's relatively dust and shavings free and swept the piles out the door. Then grabbed a couple of metal sawhorses a buddy of mine left at my house about 5 years ago and put the two faux 6 panel hollow core interior doors on there (these are destined for the dump, I just haven't done it yet). Ended up putting just about every one of my hand tools on that "bench" and the usefulness was apparent immediately. Stowed my CMS, tiny air compressor, circular saw and other typical homeowner power tools under there and tucked the little ceramic heater under there as well. Moved a couple of other things around and now I can move around in my shop, find and get to my tools much easier and generally work happier in there. Then I took to planing the two 2×4's I glued together…and discovered I've got a lot of practice ahead of me before I'll be able to do a good job at jointing the face (and probably edge) of boards. The glue joint isn't all that fantastic and I suspect I'll find my lack of experience in squaring lumber with a plane is going to show up any moment. Also picked up some epoxy from Lowes to set the blade into the handle I carved for my marking knife (didn't do anything with that project, wasn't sure how much time I'd have). It's a two part epoxy in a syringe (something like this: http://www.lowes.com/pd_74434-34278-21045_0__?productId=3819909&Ntt=epoxy&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Depoxy&facetInfo=). Am I right to think this is the stuff I need?

Enough of my rambling. I've got kids to play with and jack and cokes to drink.


----------



## jmartel

Just about finished with construction on this beast. Onto finishing tomorrow.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

jmartel, that's looking pretty sweet! And enormous.


----------



## lysdexic

^ that's what Stef said


----------



## NinjaAssassin

This stuff just writes itself.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ chortle…

(it's g&t time…)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bourbon and egg nog here.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Bourbon and egg nog? I've only had it with Brandy. I must try this.


----------



## lysdexic

I thought I knew what chortle meant but thought I'd look it up to make sure. I was right on the definition but didn't appreciate the subtle connotation.

*Webster defines this as a combination of the words chuckle and snort. This would apply especially to the action of smoking ganja and trying not to cough.

This term was frequently used in the Colorado high country by powder skiing hedonists late in the last millennium.
After boarding the gondola car, we weren't to the first tower yet when the telemark skier pointed an acrylic tube in my direction and said "chortle"?*

It amazes me how much I learn here.


----------



## donwilwol

Evan Williams egg not, its a must try if you are a bourbon drinker.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, my faux paux. I meant 'chortle' as a quick laugh kindof response only, no baggage intended.

I've been skiing in Colorado, but in no way could be considered a 'powder hedonist.' And alas, I am a total stranger to ganja. Who knew the reference besides scotty?


----------



## donwilwol

flying down a hill on 2 sticks? I'll stick to bourbon drinking!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It is incredible stuff, Don.

I learned how on the bunny slopes of Hidden Valley in Missouri, and have gone somewhere (mostly ILL, IA and IND) just about every year since. One time an excursions to West Virginia (Snowshoe) and CO (Keystone and Breckenridge). A tree jumped into my path once at Breck; I laid on my back and watched the snow fall off the branches, into my face. Fortunately it was only a laughing matter.

Going higher than the tree line, then skiing down a mountain is something I'll never forget. Would love to go back someday…


----------



## theoldfart

you know it Scotty! :0)


----------



## theoldfart

I have trouble woodworking, back country telle skiing and road biking. Have to budget my time, life is hard!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Snowboarding was my biggest sacrifice moving from Colorado to Iowa. I really miss it. Can't have everything.


----------



## CL810

Watching Danish oil dry - I could use a bucket of patience right now.


----------



## chrisstef

No skis for this guy either. I prefer my legs and ankles away from Scottys workplace.

Chop is lookin sweet there cl8. Its enormous.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Anxious for the unveiling Andy.


----------



## chrisstef

2nd coat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've never heard chortle used inferencing weed. They don't list it either? What is your source Scotty?

Gorgeous Clayton.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's purdy Stef.


----------



## john2005

Thats lookin good Clayton, also awaiting the unveiling. How big is that thing anyways? Stef, leave it…


----------



## CL810

How big is that thing anyways?

(Exercising self control.)

21" long. It spans the full depth of the bench top.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Got to spend a little time in the shop again today. Made a little more progress on the marking knife. Epoxied the blade in and have nearly finished flattening the back of it. The front of the blade still needs work and there's no bevel on it yet. Also sanded the handle a bit but it needs a bit more work. I remembered to snap a couple of pictures this time.





































To refresh everyone, the wood is cocobolo and the blade is a piece of an old hacksaw blade. Once I'm done sanding and I get the blade set up I need to finish the wood. I could use some advice on the finishing. I was going to wipe it with some acetone then wipe on a layer or two of BLO but the ole intarwebz has turned up some contradicting information (some say it's fine other say it's a terrible idea for other than aesthetic reasons).

Also, here are a few pictures of the state of my shop


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I dig it Billy. Only the beginning;-)


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks Red.

The only tools I used for the marking knife handle were the Lee Valley contour planes, a rasp, file and sand paper (well, and two hand saws). Once I've finished this one I'm going to make another one that's a little more exact and planned out in terms of dimensions.


----------



## chrisstef

Sometimes i wish i could blow up the shop and start over like you got billy. Id enjoy a blank slate. I got nada on finishing cocobolo but acetone is a good idea.

Got the third coat on the big section done. Time to cut for the sink. Dont blow it stef. Wifes got the pressure on the old boy for a christmas finish. Down to the wire as usual.


----------



## lysdexic

Billy, your shop is blank canvas. Think work bench.

I dig the marking the knife. As far as finishing goes, from what I understand, the purpose of wiping the surface of an oily wood is to remove its natural oils in order to apply a film finish. If you don't then the natural oils will inhibit the adherence of a film finish such as poly.

Is coco bolo an oily wood? I really don't know but a lot of the exotics are. If so, what you are trying to do doesn't make sense. You are removing the natural oils to apply another oil.

Many suggest just applying wax to a wood that is naturally oily such as teak or rosewood.


----------



## lysdexic

@ Stef - I am consider just that. I might take a week off soon and have a shop makeover. The shop is a tool and mine does not work very well.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Understanding that this is my first shop, it's pretty liberating(?) having a blank slate. I like being able to dream up all sorts of different options. Of course, as more things are added to the shop (benches, cabinets, etc.) my options become more and more limited. I've got a plan for what I want it to do with it but it's not set in stone (yet).

So far, a common theme I've read is to start with shellac. I guess I'll start with the acetone to rid the surface of the natural oil, then put a coat of shellac on. Not sure what to do after that or if anything is even necessary.

I'm looking forward to the day I complete a project that looks as nice as the stuff you guys post. Right now, though, I'm pretty proud of the accomplishments I'm achieving. Things like "I didn't unintentionally cut myself with a sharp object in the shop today." It's the small victories.


----------



## chrisstef

The therapuetic value from a weeks long shop vacation would be huge too scotty. I got your back if wifeski puts up any fuss over it. Youre not gonna paint are ya? Also, a mighty solid piece of deduction in the coco post.

My other thought is that you should really get back to essential basics and remodel the shop in the nude. Maybe a loin cloth, handcrafted of course.


----------



## jmartel

I need to take a few days or a week off and just work in the garage.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks lysdexic. I've got two benches I want to build. A roubo and what will basically amount to a u-shaped table as a general purpose bench/workstation. After the marking knife (well, knives…I'll be making a second one), I want to make a marking gauge and a saw bench. I figure those things will be very useful while also giving me practice with various skills. After that I plan to build the benches. We'll see, though. Trying to plane anything on this workmate is…frustrating.

Ok, so I didn't put much thought into this, apparently. It didn't occur to me that I was trying to remove oil to put on oil. I guess a concern could be the possibility of developing a sensitivity to cocobolo over time (it's known to be a sensitizer) but I don't actually know how that process works. I'll just apply a wax and be done with it. I can choose a different wood for the second knife (one that's not so oily) and use BLO on that.

Thanks again!


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to loin cloth.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

A loin cloth? Really? Son I am disappoint.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes a loin cloth. Preferably made from the hide of a large mammal which he beat to death with a club.


----------



## ShaneA

It really is the only choice. I am sure Scott's colleagues would concur.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You know, a real man wouldn't need a club. I give you exhibit A:

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=54332


----------



## lysdexic

I checked my Flexner "Understanding Wood Finishing" and cocobolo is listed several times as an oily wood along with teak, rosewood and ebony. He recommends just waxing if the object is not handled too often. Otherwise he recommend wiping down with acetone, naphtha or other quick drying solvent and then quickly applying a wiping varnish.

Still I think you'd be fine with just waxing it. Your choice.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks lysdexic. I'll just use wax this time around.


----------



## chrisstef

Lys is always tryin to sell someone in waxing. Just cuz you like to play michael phelps it dont mean the rest of us wanna sport a swimmers body. Weirdo.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

So how long did you visualize that before you shared it with the rest of us Chris?


----------



## chrisstef

Where ya think the loin cloth thought stemmed from Ninja? So basically about 42 minutes.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Very well. Carry on.


----------



## john2005

My advice Billy "whatever its worth". Talk the wife into some new kitchen cabinets and wham-o, you got storage. At least thats how it worked in my world. Now they are ugly, but functional. Other than that, you got a good thing there.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## woodcox

Billy, I will expand on John's worth statement. New cabinets in the garage for me turned into a year and a half of first floor complete remodel of our home…..whamO.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks John!

Ha, woodcox I don't think I'm in danger of anything like that


----------



## chrisstef

Gut check time.

Ill triple check my sketch and measurements tomorrow. Then ill appease the gods with an offering, drill the corners, and cut INSIDE the pencil line.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You got this….


----------



## ShaneA

This is an overmount sink right? If so, you should have some wiggle room. If it is an undermount, you got more guts than me, I will have long term worries.

Looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## chrisstef

Undermount of course. Why make it easy?

I dig the long term worries too man. Its gonna take a minimum 5 coats to seal off the end and edge grain. If things get real wonky on me the sink is a dual mount and i can just make it an overmount to hide my sins.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Serious stones in those trousers of yours, Stef. Serious…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Everyone is getting in your head now Stef.

See what happens when you go around being a pr!ck all the time?


----------



## ShaneA

Undermount…those are some serious stones bud. Does the sink come with proper clips to attach it? Or are you on your own there? FWIW I have a Zebrawood vanity top, prolly 5 to 6 yrs old. Varathane waterbased poly, no finish problems whatsoever. Minor leagues compared to kitchen top though. One area for thought will be the backsplash. Can't remember if you were tiling or not, but my wood top's movement is noticeabe in the caulk line beneath the tile. Not sure one can solve that one permanently, future owners need diligence.


----------



## widdle

Any thoughts of a router and template bit for the final pass ?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol right T. Stupid karma.

Yea backsplashes (edit - more walnut, no tile) are gonna show at the joint. I plan on using a lil back bevel to try and help things out a little. Do they make a walnut colored caulk? And yup they came with the clips.

Template and router is def in the equation widdle. Ill probably test fit the sink and take a peek at the fit. When it inevitably looks like hell that'll be the route i take to clean things up.


----------



## ShaneA

They make caulk in all colors that grout comes in. Darker browns should be available.


----------



## widdle

there is also the option of creating a rabbet and attaching the backsplash now..


----------



## AnthonyReed

You got this Stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm glad you are doing an undermount. I think you'll be glad you did. Classier.

Widster beat me to it. I would make a template with particle board, draw and cut close to the line, then a pattern bit in the router. Slow and easy.


----------



## 489tad

Stef I'm glad your waiting for tomorrow to double check. Do you have a plan for a backer board for the cut out? Are you going to use tape in the cut zone? I was thinking about this, and if it was me I would attach a piece of mdf over the cut out zone using screws in the sink area. Score the top side? I just read what BRK wrote. Good option there too.

Want to get real bad @ss, mount the sink first and use a pattern bit to follow it. Nice! We'll be thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## john2005

You got it Stef. +1 on taping the cut lines though


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Stef, yer doin' it! And remember to breath, it's going to be great.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I've got all the confidence in the world that you'll do a fantastic job. No sweat for a man of your talents.

Don't disappoint me.


----------



## lysdexic

A link to Corian counter top dealers in your area


----------



## theoldfart

^That'll give 'em courage Scotty!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I would go with the sawzall on this one - it's my weapon of choice when something needs to be precise and clean.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Sage advice.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol you guys are dirty. Thanks for the corian guy scotty lol.

Playin in the dirt with the boys today.


----------



## TerryDowning

I have confidence Stef, you can do this!

Template and router highly recommended.


----------



## chrisstef

Gathering of the gumption in preparation of the cut. Inside the line, inside the line, inside the line.


----------



## jmartel

The day was certainly not a normal one. Apparently when my wife tried to start the jeep to go to work, the battery caught fire. Had to call the fire department, but a neighbor showed up with a fire extinguisher.

I hate that damn jeep. I've been wanting a new car, but I want to pay off a pair of student loans before I take on a car note.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Thats kinda wild jmart. What kinda jeep? Both the wife and i drive jeeps. Cherokee and a liberty. Liberty is mine.


----------



## 489tad

My wife use to drive a Pinto.

Enough stalling, make the cut. (not too much pressure)


----------



## chrisstef

Another 45 minutes til the little man goes to bed. Batteries are chargin. Its on like donkey kong Dan.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sucks Jmart.

Keep him in line Dan.


----------



## widdle

Are you doing all of this while your old counters are still attached ? Your a brave man…


----------



## jmartel

2004 Jeep liberty, 6cyl. I hate that thing. It's got 90k miles, and the transmission is about to explode.


----------



## jmartel

Using my very expensive prop to keep the hood open since the crappy shocks don't keep it open (same with the rear window)










The culprit










The mess of everything torched.

A new wiring harness is $600.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about the vehicle Jmart.

Stef - you got this! Before you start:

1. Mark your cut lines.
2. Stand 5 ft back from the top.
3. Extend your right arm away from your body with your thumb pointing up.
4. Close one eye.
5. Tongue hanging out to the left.
6. Give it a good look.
7. Say "I got this!" 
8. Make the cuts.

Simple.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure thats the hacksaw Jim Duggan ^. If so …. youre amazing.

Ill be picking up a pattern bit tomorrow. Drilled the corners and those came out spot on. Then i got all vaginapants when it came to connecting the holes. I left about 1/4 of meat (lysdexic) all the way around the opening. Just wayy to much for crappy files and sandpaper to remove. Can i just clamp a straight edge to the piece and connect the holes instead of making a template now that ive drilled out the corners?



















Good news. I didnt ruin it.

Yet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Of course you didn't.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Good job man. I don't think I've said this yet, but that's a beautiful top you've made.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good! And now you have a custom matching sink sized cutting board. Talk about your selling points!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I still say Stef wussed out by not doing big miters in the corners of the counter top.

Jmartel. Check out rockauto.com for parts. That's my go to.


----------



## chrisstef

With finger holes too Todd. I think ill regift it for xmas.

Thanks for the props guys. Its a hell of a project that ill be happy to be done with.

I shoulda got some ice cream.

Edit - damn straight i wussed out Red lol. Not scared to say it. I was intimidated.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah Stef. You could remove the remaining material with a straightedge and router, but a 1/4" is a lot to take at one pass. So close now, don't want to mess it up.


----------



## chrisstef

Good call Paul. Seems like you know my type. Swingin for the fences here aint a good idea. Singles n doubles. Singles .. and …doubles.


----------



## jmartel

Bigred: Yep. that's the first place I checked, actually. If I want to buy new, a wiring harness is $600 on sale. I'm a little iffy on buying a used wiring harness though. Most parts I don't mind buying used, but this is sort of critical and I've already had one fire. Don't need another.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmart- that stinks. I'd switch to Toyotas;-)

Stef- at least you've got a nice end table top with that sink cutout.


----------



## jmartel

I'll be switching to Subaru sometime next year most likely, actually.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh…those are good too. If your not gonna keep that Jeep, I'd be tempted to consider a used part. You might have just had a bad one. Our salvage place warranties the parts for a while…. I dunno.


----------



## jmartel

I'm debating just claiming it on insurance. $600 harness, plus a new battery, plus a couple other things and it's going to be over $1k. I have a $500 deductable, and I can't see it raising our rates much for a not-at-fault comprehensive claim.


----------



## waho6o9

That's a bummer JMart, good news is no one was hurt.

I'd have the insurance fix the whole damn thing, stupid battery.


----------



## widdle

Soo basically if you temporarily attach 4 peices of wood of equal thickness with one straight edge your all set…Cant tell what radius your shooting for in the corners, but take that into consideration when buying your bit..Also need to think about length of bit that works with your template thickness..


----------



## woodcox

Bummer jmrtl. Better to claim it, as for future unseen problems. +1 to red's suggestion. If set on Subaru, 2008 or newer, automatic, non-turbo. I see frequent common problems otherwise.


----------



## jmartel

We are going to buy brand new, 4cyl non turbo, either the Crosstrek or the Forester. Leaning towards the Crosstrek right now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Insurance would have to pay a shops estimate. I'm sure that would be much higher than the cost for you to repair. Ya, might come out ahead on that one. What a pain man. Sorry man. Check your options.

Widdle's spoon feedin'.


----------



## widdle

I know , stef's very tolerant..If someone gives me unsolicited advice i get grumpy…My bad


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. Nah, I was tryin to bust Stef chops. It's too much fun.


----------



## widdle

Im trying to sucker him in to think i know what's up, then im gonna dog em due to the fact he became a duck fan prior to the stanford game…


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got no doubt you know whats up Widdle. I had been thinking about all those things last night before I read your post Im going to need a 3/16 - 1/4" piece of hardboard and a 2" long 1/2" diameter top bearing bit to do what I gots to do. The radius of the corners are 1 1/2". Ill probably just make an entire template instead of straightedges. It just makes more sense.

Ill hopefully get to run out and pick up supplies some time today. Hopefully my local hardware / woodworking store has got what I need for that bit. Gonna be a price little bugger.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Ill hopefully get to run out and pick up supplies some time today." - Tough to tear you away from your soap opera watching, huh?


----------



## chrisstef

I swear you miss one episode of Day of Our Lives and you're a week behind. I couldn't believe Clarissa screwed Tim's uncles brothers cousins mother. Pretty hot scene though, I woulda been pissed if I missed it.

I just got a call from the guys in the field. Apparently when you sever a 440v line with the bucket of an excavator the panel shoots blue flames. "Buried Electrical" tape might have helped out when they installed that line below 4' of dirt inside of a concrete ramp.

Never a dull moment.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And so it is you that must deal with this?


----------



## chrisstef

Nope - sparky is gonna have to figure this one out but I will have to deal with meeting the schedule while he fixes the break in the area that we need to be in. Just another wonderful day in the world of construction.


----------



## widdle

How thick are those tops stef..


----------



## chrisstef

Theyre 5/4 Widdle.


----------



## widdle

nevermind..your screwed..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea its a pricy bit.


----------



## widdle

Yeah..ive done what your doing quite a bit with hard maple..bit didnt want to chew alot of material at a time…And you made a good choice not going with large miters,,With wood movement..Doesn't go well..


----------



## Tim457

I agree with making the insurance claim, Jmartel. It's usually a bad idea to make small claims (especially on homeowners insurance because they can cancel you), but with this one the fire probably damaged more than you realize. Getting the claim on it means they'll fix it up right though that might take some, um, encouragement.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, that was my view. They are picking it up right about now, actually.

Luckily, I live in an area that I can walk to the grocery store, have a bus stop right near my house, my wife rides her bicycle to work, and I ride a motorcycle to work every day. So, not having a car really isn't a big deal.

I did have to find a ride to my company christmas party, and I had to cancel my overnight ski trip this weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

Edge grain came out good. End grain …. Not so much. Good news is that its the inside lip of the sink. The one spot youll never see. I think a lot will sand out and i can fill the mangled voids with epoxy. What i do wrong? Speed was medium-high. 1/2" bit. Easy passes at 1/16 ish. Ive stopped for the time being to seek council.


----------



## ShaneA

Did you climb cut it?


----------



## widdle

What ? i hope thats the worst spot..Did you do ant test runs on your cutoff ? how did that go go..


----------



## chrisstef

Negative. Feed was left to right.


----------



## donwilwol

dull bit?


----------



## chrisstef

Definately the worst spot. I hit it with some sandpaper and its flaky but looks like itll buff out. Test run … Yeaaa … About that.


----------



## ShaneA

I am no router expert, but I think climb cuts have their place. This may be one of those cases.


----------



## chrisstef

Bit is fresh outta da box. Freud 2 flute. Im wicked gun shy to attack the back side end grain.

Gonna show my ignorance. Splain to me climb cutting.


----------



## widdle

Soo test run ..No tearout ? The grain looks like it gets a liitle funky by the sap wood ? Is the bearing just kissing the the top of your template ? those bits have a little void from the bottom of the cutter to the top of the bearing..looks like a little sliver at the bottom of the walnut is still there..


----------



## chrisstef

Lol no anything on the test run. Wadnt one. There is a lil sliver there. I was trying to keep most of tge bearing on the template. Shoulda went 1/2".


----------



## Hammerthumb

Climb cut is where you run the router in the opposit direction you would normally run it. It does look like you need to readjust the by also. Is it a spiral bit? That's the kind I use for difficult cuts on end grain.


----------



## chrisstef

Read what climb cutting was.

Its a 2 flute straight but. The selection in the 2" range was slim. I think climb cutting is the ticket. It was jumpy on me. Ill get it cleaned up even if i have to take it back a touch. Youd basically would have to be at the sink, bent over, staring at your crotch to see it. I wont be deterred.


----------



## ShaneA

Feels a bit weird when climb cutting also. Like the router is pulling itself into the cut. I think there is less chance of blowout. However, sometimes it just may be the woods fault. Grain structure, bad luck, Murphy's law? Sometimes sh!t just happens.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Chris, that's exactly how I use the sink. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## widdle

shanes probably right..Your cutout has the same wood ..mabye practice there…looks like your clamped at either end..Any chance your guide is flexing in the middle..other than that i would deflect the blame towards Red..


----------



## Hammerthumb

Urinating in the sink? (Common, someone had to say it!)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Widdle brings up a good point, Red has been particularly quiet. Suspiciously so. It could very well have been him Stef.


----------



## ShaneA

Damned Red. I now have a better insight into derailment, I have an idea on how that probably happened.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Merry Christmas to all Lumberjocks


----------



## waho6o9

Nice one Jeff!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, the Amish intentionally add a flaw in their work to show they are not perfect, and not competing with God. Seems like a great scape goat here… but you'll need to start growing that beard today.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. Suspiciously quiet. I've been working 12 hour nights….so ya'll can kiss my big toe;-)

I did see Stef's mishap before work. I'm already hard enough on Stef. I didn't want to make him feel any worse for not following my advice. Oh snap.


----------



## NinjaAssassin




----------



## chrisstef

Jeff - I just realized those were all handplanes. That's excellent.

Amish beard - Im in except mine comes in all white trashy lookin like Joe Dirt.

Rommy - I got a nice wood part for ya ya spamming bastahd.

Red - The bad news is that I did just as you told me. Pattern bit and light passes. Its your fault.

Ill get around this one way or another. The pressure of screwing it up is off so that's the good news. The other bad news is that my dewalt battery charger gave p the magic smoke last night too. Must have been some bad juju in the shop. So now im down without a drill and a circ saw, but it should allow me to finally get rid of that heavy ass 18v drill and go to an impact driver.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Im in except mine comes in all white trashy lookin like Joe Dirt." - Imagine that.

Props to Widdle for hipping us to Red's stealthy meddling. Sneaky bastard….


----------



## 489tad

Jeff - Thats Cool.

Stef - If I understand you have a 1/16 to go? Try a light cut on the cutout for practice. (others have said) You could sneak up on your mark by building up the edge of your pattern. Several layers of tape, thin cardboard. Find the right speed and feed. On the climb cut you'll have to "hold back" the router from wanting to grab. Hope this helps. Don't go Amish, I lived in Lancaster County PA. Wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## widdle

Stef..yeah soo what do you think caused the tearout ?


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - I could move the template back a little bit but as of right now im up to the cut out line. I might try and build up the template like you talk about tonight and see how that goes.

It is what it is. The fear is gone and im left with either making it look right or just installing the sink as an overmount. Ill let the boss decide after tonights foray in routing.

I appreciate all the help and all the tips gang.


----------



## chrisstef

Widdle - im not sure what caused the tear out but I have suspicions of sapwood being the culprit. Stringy late growth sapwood being a little softer than the heartwood kind of exploded on me there but again I cant really say for sure so im gonna blame it on bad juju. The same bad juju that killer my battery charger. Hopefully its out of the system and I can continue on without any further damage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Burn some sage or other combustible herb you have down there. It'll cleanse the place of the curse Red laid on you.


----------



## widdle

I glued up a bit of random walnut this morning and i have a bottom bearing bit aswell..Ill do a few swipes after work


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like im gonna have to raid the spice cabinet. Or that old cigar box. Im sure that ill come up with something to expel the demons introduced by Red. You bastard.

Edit - I dig it Widdle .. lemme know what ya come up with.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're too cool Widdle.


----------



## chrisstef

Climb cut. Eff and yes!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on!!!

Friggin sweet.
Nice job Stef.
Good call Shane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Huzzah!

I knew you could do it, despite what Rojo was saying' about ya.

;-)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice job Stef. Knew you would whip it!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Great job man!


----------



## john2005

Atta kid!


----------



## JayT

Woohoo! Some people here had confidence in you.

I just wasn't one of them


----------



## chrisstef

Gettin my happy dance on.

Tony. I lit some sage like you said and followed advice from the shaniac, widdski, and others. Happypants.

Now its time to hide my sins on the other edge. Epixy, filler and sawdust here i come.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I gotta admit…...ya'll painting me as the scapegoat in Stef's boo-boo had me laughing pretty hard. Wiping tears kinda laugh.

Actually, I've never attempted a climb cut. When pattern routing, I just try to only take off little bit (1/32") or so at a time. The only time I've had tear out like ol' Stef-a-rina, is when I was trying to take off too much.

Oh well, looks like Steffy-boy figured it out. And I agree Stef, give her the sawdust and epoxy trick. 









It was good enough for Nakashima and Maloof, should be good enough for us hacks. It will be darker, but seeing as it's end grain, it should blend fine.

Have the wifey judge it after you epoxy, sand, and wipe a little finish on it.


----------



## widdle

I guess we were off by a 1/32" . thanks Red..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm stoked for you Stef.

Sitting at open mic I overhear this guy, in the midst of his commentary on the political landscape, say "I smoked a joint with Obama in the eighties"....

Life is most lovely when it is random and full of lies.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats funny T. Riiiiiight.

I think i recovered well. I filled the gashes with a coat of epoxy and dust, sanded it back a bit and the kinda troweled on a thin coat all the way across. Ill sand it again tomorrow. That epoxy dust is not a good huff btw. Burns.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Widdle-...lol. I love how you act like you didn't tell him to pattern route first. Ah…man, eye's are watering again.

Good stuff. Can you imagine how much trash talk there would be if some of us got together? The bs would get pretty deep.


----------



## widdle

Did i mention i was framer by trade…1/4"+..1/4"-..I don't even own router..


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ :-D


----------



## 489tad

Nice job Stef!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's some more railroader humor for you guys. The 24/7 on call lifestyle will get the best of you. This is a real call for work to a Canadian railroader went viral among railroaders a few years back. Disregard if your offended by colorful language. 
 
Sick on call

LOL. Oh man. Years later it still gets me.


----------



## CL810

Wonder if that guy is still working for the RR.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

(Laughing)..... As the story goes, the recording was leaked by his union representative…..as in, he was being charged with something.

It's pretty tough to get rid of a union employee with a lot of seniority and a good safety record. They have an investigation, then a law board if needed. Where I work, he would have had to jump through some hoops at employee assistance (ie dryout program).

My fav part- even after he told the caller he drank "five million thousand gallons of whiskey," the caller still asks, "so your not going to work are ya."

Our job is like a whole different subculture. It's hard to explain. 
And that is how the guys I work with really talk…..so I'm immune to it.


----------



## chrisstef

That phone call was amazing. "My buddy came up and we're out on the ski-doo's and im faweked …. " The Canadian accent really brings it to another level for me. If he had said that he was "polluted" I woulda fell clean off my chair.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAh!!!!!

Thank you Red.


----------



## GMatheson

The guy actually sounds a lot like my supervisor


----------



## chrisstef

"I got you bro. Ill tie a rope to your ankle just in case you fall through"


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Good lookin' out dude. Thanks!"


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my, I can't begin to tell you how wrong that is, on both people's part. Face first, into your own puddle with your johnson out. Probably cause for a fight…except for the fact you were being incredibly stupid in the first place. Awesome


----------



## lysdexic

He deserves it Shane.

Really - would you let me hold the rope the next time you take a piss in the middle of a ice covered pond? I promise I wont jerk you around.


----------



## theoldfart

Jerk WHAT?


----------



## chrisstef

"Your puny little ballparks cannot hold my gargantuan blasts. Bring me your finest meats and cheeses."


----------



## 489tad

Thanks, now I have to go to the store.


----------



## Tim457

I am amused by the simplicity of this game!

Looks like a great spread. Love me some salami's. Can't make out the skinny one or the top two cheeses, but I dig it. The Liuzzi's sounds good no matter what kind it is. I'm also a fan of the Spanish Serrano and Chorizo which is dry cured, totally different from Mexican chorizo which is also good. Pepperoncinis and olives make it rock.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah. Beautiful cutting board too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

First appearance of a cutting board on this thread, i think.


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - standing ovation for knowing a kieth olberman regerence. We had soppresata, dry italian sausage, italian table cheese, goat cheese, and fresh ricotta. I found this badass deli this morning and couldnt leave without a bag loaf of treaties.

That was my one and only cutting board. Thanks T. I guess it had to pop its cherry at one point or another Smit.

Troweled on another coat of epoxy. Waiting for it to dry. Boooring.


----------



## Airframer

Just finished cutting/chopping my first ever blind dovetails… They look like crap but function and I am quite proud of them lol. They fit the first time out too!

No clue what happened with the top line though but it's nothing that cannot be hidden..


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, some serious woodage there; wacha' buildin'?


----------



## Airframer

Just doin' some more work on my Carvers Vise

I want to finish this up so I can finish up my swap item and then finish up my tool cabinet lol.. lots of "bout to finish" going on but nothing actually getting finished.


----------



## theoldfart

Woodworking today consist of cutting a tree, starting the snow blower, and if I'm lucking edge planing some red oak for the bench. Cheers


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Eric. Great bench shot.

Careful with the lumberjacking/snowblowing.

Hiya boys!


----------



## widdle

Pipe masters..Good stuff
http://vanstriplecrownofsurfing.com/billabongpipemasters2013/livehttp://vanstriplecrownofsurfing.com/billabongpipemasters2013/live


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Such a glorious day at the office that would be.

Stef loves the pipe; thanks Widdle.


----------



## chrisstef

Lies ^


----------



## chrisstef

Heres the outcome of the fix. Sanded to 220 with a lil mineral spirits rubbed on.


----------



## theoldfart

can't tell nuthin' dude! good fix.


----------



## CL810

Good fix.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Easy peasy.

I figured you'd jack it up. So I had that fix in mind…..lol


----------



## chrisstef

Its gonna work and the boss approves. Finish goes on tonight baby.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good work bud. Nice save.


----------



## ToddJB

AF - Nice first go.

Stef - Looks great. Whats the install ETA?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right? Seriously, stop fu**ing around and get done already….


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Tony, he has drug this project out far too long. What are we up to now, 2yrs?


----------



## Airframer

It probably would have only taken 1 year if he had a workbench.. oh wait…


----------



## chrisstef

Yowch. Lol. Install appears to be the weekend after xmas. Its been almost 4 months. I started painting cabinets the first week of September. Its been a long haul boys and still plenty of work to do. Baby just hit the sack. Im headin for a lil cafe patron and huffing of oil based varnish. Snow night in the shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Snow night in the shop." - You're headed down to do some coke? No wonder sh!t is not getting done.


----------



## chrisstef

Sh!t WOULD be gettin done if i was headin for the booger sugar but luckily that affliction passed me by. I do have a fresh batch of brownies that just came outta the oven. No special butter though.


----------



## theoldfart

HaHa, snort, chortle


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can't find a date to the show tonight so I am going to stay here and bust your nuts….


----------



## chrisstef

So youre sayin im the next best thing to a date? Im actually kinda flattered. (Eye bat).


----------



## theoldfart

Stef (heart) Tony, sweet


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have not given up, the show is not till 8 but yeah I love this place.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Martha Stef-art does work slow.


----------



## chrisstef

You got time bro. Or roll solo with a bag of M&M's. Wont take long til youre neck deep in holiday cheer. Whos playin tonight?

I almost used 2 bros in one post. I gotta cut back. Ill be tanning soon.


----------



## ShaneA

If things get serious Tony, you could resort to Reece's Pieces. Not that I would know, or anything.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The M&M gig comes off creepy, believe it or not….

"Hi, I bought this *one* ticket. Just hanging out by myself. Who you leaving with tonight?"

El Ten Eleven. They are playing the El Rey and I've not been there before… kinda getting antsy in the pantsy to go to a show.

Spike your hair… go for it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Noted Shane. Thank you brother.


----------



## 489tad

Holy Toledo, that edge looks good Chris. I don't have much going on tonight so I'll be checking in for the nut busting..


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - ill be doin body work on cars with the amount of fill and epoxy i laid on that edge.

Candy is creepy Tony. New plan. Play it off as youre a scalper but not that pushy scalper. This way you can find out what percentage of single women are at the show. Casing the joint really. Youll know whos with who by the replies. Aim for the 5's and 6's, they typically roll with one 8 if tgeyre in a group. From here you can judge your chances. Start at the 8 but keep the 5 and 6 at arms length. Use the swag from there. If nothins brewin outside you can cut your losses and get an espresso, half a ball, and a couple of craigslist misc. encounters and the weekend is complete. Dont forget a pint of whiskey to get the taste out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah.. too detailed to not be from personal experience. I'll pass on the craigslist though, I'll roll a moped before pulling a skank from CL.


----------



## ShaneA

Don't hate on the Craiger Tony. Stef laid a plausible scenario, as the evening progresses and drinks are consumed, a whole new world may emerge. Sometimes the lone wolf hunt yields the best bounty…and no witnesses. Just sayin'


----------



## Airframer

Gotta say.. sound advice talking to the 8 first.. the 5 and 6 won't be able to stand there and let the 8 get the attention even if they didn't want to talk to you in the first place… and if nothing else just drink enough said whiskey till the 8 is a 5 and have fun lol..


----------



## widdle

I cant imagine any 8's showing up before midnight for that band..I dont know..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't have the game you guys have to get past a two guard press. I need hang out with you guys and learn the angle.

True enough Widdle. The El Rey is on Wilshire too, not like there's a lot of foot traffic over there.


----------



## widdle

I was being sarcastic..Roll out..You never know…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think "Hope Floats" is coming on Lifetime in a little while anyways. .


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, bro, you can roll over to my place. I'm having my annual birthday Texas Hold game in the garage, and there just so happens to be an empty chair. Currently sitting in Burger King waiting on the 18 Jr Whoppers. We roll deep, Bro


----------



## 489tad

8's becoming 5's! LOL. That's a lot of Wild Turkey.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your birthday? Happy birthday Todd.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Oh, Eddie… If I woke up tomorrow with my head sewn to the carpet, I wouldn't be more surprised than I am now."

That should tell ya what I'm up to. This might be the first year the kids think it's as funny as I do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Sh!ter was full!"


----------



## widdle

Too bad Redito's not out here…he'd help pull chicks..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have no doubt in my mind that that is true.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've only got one pickup line:

"You girls like George Straight?" 
"sure" 
-look down at my pants
"Ya hear that George?"

Works like a charm. 
Well that, or the elephant with an afro trick.


----------



## CL810

Uh, Red, you typed that out loud.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

ya sorry, these guys have brought my humor down to their level…..


----------



## Airframer

I have to interrupt this lesson on social conventions and hook ups to share a scientific observation I just made..

Watching an infant who is way past their usual bed time sleepily crawl around the room is just like watching a drunk try to make their way to the bathroom in a crowded night club while trying to still look cool…

That is all.. carry on now


----------



## widdle

I was thinking about reading red's blog…But not anymore if there is going to be inappropriate humor..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh. He's kind of a condescending pr!ck too…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

oh great….everyone thinks less of me now. No more drinking and posting….lol


----------



## Airframer




----------



## AnthonyReed

And now we can add insincere to the list.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Or was that patronization? Hard to tell, he is crafty in his disingenuousness.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Una soda por favor. Can't drink cerveza's anymore…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

"Watching an infant who is way past their usual bed time sleepily crawl around the room is just like watching a drunk try to make their way to the bathroom in a crowded night club while trying to still look cool…"

*like*


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Look what you guys did to me. I'm a disingenuous knucklehead who sits around drinking beer while watching episodes of "breaking bad."

I better go to church twice tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

Got a $100 Lee Valley gift card from my parents. What to buy, what to buy…


----------



## john2005

Nice save Stef!

I get a kick out of you boys bantering back and forth. Better then the retarded movie I am supposed to be watching.


----------



## chrisstef

"Lil full. Lil sappy".

Red, see, i wouldnt have pegged you for naming your junk after a country star. I woulda thought you were more of a nascar guy. Dick Trickle woulda been my guess.

100 clams to lee valley opens some doors. Good stuff.

I take it El Rey wasnt graced by your presence huh T.

I love the drunk acting little ones. After babystef wakes up from a nap he stumbles like his old man after a whiskey bender. Happy as a clam but zero balance. Great stuff. Almost time to fire up the snow blower. Got 7" to clear.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Negative. I struck out.


----------



## 489tad

*Negative I struck out* Tony check the closets, under the bed, look for signs like who's flushing the toilet.


----------



## racerglen

Is there a strange vehicle in your stall ?
Coffee's on, but you didn't make it ?
Strange set of jockey shorts hanging over the shower rod ?
;-)


----------



## theoldfart

State of the shop a mess
sittin' here in the recliner wheezing like an old man, wife declares "you can't go down there, your asthma is acting up"..Hate it when she's right!
Since the granddaughter project has been delivered I figured a little time for a grandpa project ( unfinished Roubo ) and some new lighting.
Maybe later today, after tea.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope it settles down for ya OF.


----------



## chrisstef

That voice of reason is usually correct. Hang out, look at the snow and watch some football OF.

5" of snow. Clean up was about an hour. Not so bad.


----------



## theoldfart

'bout 6" here, clean up went quick until had to help neighbor clear a door mat from his machine!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. No fun there. Them chain run augers will bear a lot of tension and can lurch forward once whatevers stuck geys unstuck. I sucked up a small decoratice xmas tree once. Sucked.


----------



## theoldfart

No lure there, stopped the machine cold! Surprised the pins didn't shear.


----------



## bhog

Way behind again. 
How's it been going guys? Not much shop time for me lately. Did buy a new k5 the other day and made 1 joint with it. Been to cold lately.


----------



## chrisstef

If you stop going all "bro" and shaving your chest you could rock a sweater like this dude. This way you wont be so cold in the shop Hog. Boots look warm too.


----------



## ShaneA

Lovely sweater Hog, check out the Richard in the background with the goggles. Nice!


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Not to be easily distracted by the visual feast of Hog's answer to the cold; picking out the d-bag goggle is a fine display of skill.


----------



## chrisstef

I thought that the scent of petrulli oil would emanate right through Shane's screen and thrown him off track. Props for powering through the hippy perfume and picking out goggle boy.


----------



## CL810

You guys have helped me to develop a much deeper appreciation, and gratefulness, for my sheltered life.


----------



## ShaneA

Still trying to decipher what exactly is going with the person to the left of BHog. Looks to be a female, but also looks to be missing the top half of "its" outfit. This is a wild place Hog skis at in the summertime. Must be for members only.

Edit: what is really scary about this fantastic pic, is that I initially thought it must be from 1983. But not the case. I see a cell phone, maybe even a smart phone. This is a mystical place.


----------



## CL810

Shane stop looking while you still can!!!


----------



## chrisstef

A mystical place indeed. Im trying to fathom what purpose Hog's boots serve. They almost look like ski boots which would correlate with the goggles but there is an indefinite lack of snow. Are those grooming machines in the background?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was invited here yesterday:









It is the epitome of my ideal outing: Throngs of people pressed together; herded and bumping off one another, all the while celebrating the cultural and genetic diversity that our fine nation has to offer. Truly blissful. 
That is taken into consideration when I accept the invitation. Although, being a little disappointed in myself from my failure of the day prior's endeavors and only having a precursory knowledge of the curvature of the ticket holder, it was a foregone conclusion.
A most typical outing. She was a bit chatty (perfect, I prefer to take the roll of listening; politely interjecting and questioning when appropriate), attractive and amiable. After a few hours of taking in the sites, lunch and even a stop at a pub to catch the last quarter of the GB/Dallas game, she is telling a story (the details of which I could not tell you). She stops in the middle of her tale for a fact check; "Wait. We are the west coast, right?" "Umm, yeah. I am pretty sure we are" "Okay. So, he was up and down the east coast mostly….". This caused my chest to rise and my heart to swell with pride as I thought: "Yep Tony, your milkshake is bringing the tippity-top to the yard".

Humbling weekend boys. Love this stuff. Love. It.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"You guys have helped me to develop a much deeper appreciation, and gratefulness, for my sheltered life." - So kind of you to say Clayton!

It is a soft boy Shane. 
"This is a mystical place."- Holy crap! You are not kidding! Nice work.

Late spring skiing, Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

I had no idea that your Sunday date was a dress up but I guess that Universal Studios is a great place to reenact the glory of yesteryears cartoons. By the power of Greyskull, you have the power. Your milkshake brought She-Ra to the yard. Id say you got it all dialed in bro.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is about how the weekend left me feeling…. skivvies and a quaffed do.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Clayton- that's the tag line for this entire thread….lol


----------



## chrisstef

Word of the day is "polymastia". Surprise your friends.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Additional fund raisers?


----------



## chrisstef

It can be looked upon in that light Tony. Im just not having a total recall on all the possible meanings.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I see what you did there.


----------



## TerryDowning

Wow, 94 posts read and now I'm caught up. (Ever wished sometimes you missed some things??)

Nice save on the sink opening Stef.

I had a productive weekend in the shop.

Took the time to replace the blown out tops of my 30 yr old Workmate 300

Before









After









Fired up the band saw and scroll saw and cut some letter blocks for Grandson's nursery (Grandson is due in feb. LOML wanted the letters done before the shower, she is going to paint these.)









Made a handle for a handheld drill vice. Handle is Plum, from a plum tree I took down last year. Copper pipe epoxied in place for a ferule. I used a 4 inch 1/2×20 bolt for epoxied inplace to hold the chuck.










Cut the rings out of a cherry board for a bowl from a board to be used in the office gift exchange. Glued it up to turn this week.

Started turning this morning. OOPS!








I need to measure better. Oh well, just another design opportunity.


----------



## chrisstef

Mighty productive day in the shop Terry. I like how you let the light shine through in that bowl you have roughed


----------



## TerryDowning

Yeah, that's the problem. The layer is not concentric yet. By the time it is it won't be attached anymore.

Going to try parting that layer off. If there's enough meat, I'll try regluing, if not, well, it'll just be a smaller bowl. I'll know more tonight after I part off that layer.


----------



## JayT

Ever wished sometimes you missed some things??

Frequently, especially when Al (previously) and stef (currently) post pics.

On a side note, looks like the hog could use some of these:










A little spinning and knitting later and it'd be a nice sweater.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good stuff Terry, sorry about the bowl.


----------



## TerryDowning

Well, the gift exchange is "White Elephant exchange" maybe I'll just leave it as is and wrap it up.


----------



## Tim457

Wow, just wow. Can't make heads or tales of what's going on in that picture. I was also rather concerned to look up the meaning of polymastia, but I knew a girl in college that had that. 4 extra in fact. Nothing substantial other than an oddity though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

4?? Did you attend college near Chernobyl, by chance?

You just made Stef happy. Also, Stef LOVES ranch.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ Chernobyl. A true 6 rack is something that should not be taken lightly.

Negative on the ranch. Matter of fact im something of a condiment minimalist. That big "ranch on everything" explosion never made it to the east coast T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who said anything about condiments?


----------



## chrisstef

Well, in that case, im not much of a farmer either bud. My uncles brother does have a cattle / horse farm somewhere in Montana though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ironically that does not inhibit your lust for ranch.


----------



## jmartel

Ranch is quite good on Pizza.


----------



## theoldfart

Ewwwww


----------



## Airframer

Man speaks the truth! Ranch on Pizza is dah shiz!


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, we're talking serious ralph as in driven da bus. hurling'. You get the idea?


----------



## chrisstef

Finally tally is 2 quarts of arm-r-seal without doing backsplashes. Coat #25 (total).










And the good side of the opening:


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, they look (Fernando) marvelous. May have to change your mind about leaving!


----------



## Airframer

Now that you are almost done with all that have you come to terms with the fact that the new homeowners will probably gut the kitchen and "update" it just because HGTV has taught the masses that is what you are "supposed" to do when you buy a new house?


----------



## theoldfart

Must be the Marquis de Sade of LJ's


----------



## TerryDowning

Those counter tops are going to look awesome once installed. They should really bump the value on the house.

Really nice job Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

They could light em on fire if they pay the right price Eric lol. While im real happy with how theyre coming out im cool with leaving them behind. I vested little emotion in them. Didnt want any hard feelings if it didnt work out ya know. The way i look at it is that we could still be here a while (year +?), depending on the market, so i might as well like my counters but if they sell the house, even better.

I do appreciate the love though. Keeps me comin back. And from thinkin im a total bonehead lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Let's see Bonehead as a term of endearment, Meh. Good job bonehead!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks so good Stef.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Stef, those are looking choice. Really impressive.


----------



## widdle

Those are slick..25 coats ? let's see the repair job..


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Chris, that looks friggin sweet. What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## Boatman53

Terry a drill chuck on a handle is a great addition. You will like it, I use mine all the time. I highly recommend them as a project.

Jim


----------



## bonehead

You trying to start some $hit here Mr. Fart?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Now ya did it….


----------



## bonehead

Well, Mr. Reed, it is hurtful comments like that make me just want to scream…..

" I know you are. But what am I?"

Don't make me get all swolt.


----------



## ShaneA

^Mr Reed/Mr Fart lol. That is a tad formal for this crowd. Scroll page a page or two to see the sweater BHog is rocking…nuff said about this bunch of degenerate woodworkes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No need for swoltation Mr. Head.
I find this bunch lacking malice and it is quite possibly a misunderstanding that has raised you ire.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Did somebody actually get "swolt" on this goofy thread. I'm so confused (and sheltered).

Great job Stef. That looks pimp.


----------



## lysdexic

Bonehead - OF did intend to use your namesake as a term of endearment.

Maybe you need to re-read the prescription and directions on your Androgel.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Whatever you guys do….don't call me a knothead. It pisses me off like none other;-)


----------



## john2005

Heh heh, we lack malice. I can't argue with that, its just funny to hear


----------



## jmartel

So, I'm considering spending my hundred clams on at least a set of Narex Mortising chisels, and maybe a veritas dovetail saw. That would put me over by a bit, but not terribly so.

Trying to think of what else I could want there. Decisions, decisions…


----------



## 489tad

Jmartel- I bought the veritas gents saw. Seconds cyber Monday sale. I really like it. Super nice quality.
Stef well done on the tops.


----------



## chrisstef

Billy - wood is walnut.

Widdle - ill get you a final pic of the repair job later this evening. It was 25 coats in total, not on every piece. Most pieces got 3 brushed on coats and one rubbed on. Here's what ive got for now though:



















Bonehead - huge lol for coming in outta left field like the juiced up squirrel master. Androgel make bonehead strong.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh and Ive gotta mention that I figured out what the hell went wrong on my initial opening cut with the router.

I used the router in the wrong direction to start. When on the outside edge of a board you move left to right with the router. When you're doing a cut out the direction reverses. So what I had initially done was a climb cut and that was what caused all the tear out and mangledness of that edge. Counterclockwise on the outside, clockwise on the inside. Bonehead. (No offense Mr. Head).

JMart - I too love my Veritas saws. Ive got the 2 carcass saws. Theyre niiice. Use a light hand to get them started though. Mine can be a little grabby.


----------



## theoldfart

Mongo sorry Mr Bonehead sensitive, will use some other name in vane next time (snicker chortle snort)


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Juiced up squirrel master" - heh.

"So what I had initially done was a climb cut and that was what caused all the tear out and mangledness of that edge." - So now we know Shane was just trying to sabotage you so that your counters would not out shine his. Sneaky [email protected]! He almost go by with it.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know I wouldn't have suspected such a diabolical plan from Shane. You surprised me old boy. I thought that our common love for the Chiefs would have kept us closer than that. I was wrong.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It takes a big man to admit his mistakes Stef.

But I believe an apology is in order. My scapegoat wounds are still fresh.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww Red im sorry lil buddy (stands on ladder, pats your head). Ill hone something on that big red strop you gave me tonight to bury the proverbial hatchet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not sure what happened that proved the BRK was not part of the caper but whatever, I got my eye on you Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"stands on ladder, pats your head" …lol

T- Your right. I should have started with, "Stef, this is how you turn on your router."


----------



## chrisstef

Ya win some and ya lose some. At first I lost but then I won. I even learned something along the way. I learned that no matter how much you screw something up epoxy makes it better. Much respect to epoxy.

For all your help Red, I think ill send you a little xmas gift. This shirt is kinda what I had in mind:


----------



## AnthonyReed

No truer statement has ever been printed on a shirt.


----------



## jmartel

What makes it worse is that the t-shirt is for a little girl…

Opinions on the Veritas Marking gauges? Looking at either the dual marking gauge or one of the ones with micro adjustment. It's another option for me to buy.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol yup Jmart.

Im hoping to get that marking gauge myself. I think the micro adjustment would be a nice little added feature for an extra $7. Ive also ordered "BigRed's Router Tips" as a book on tape.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! That looks like a normal size shirt to me.

You are twisted Jmart. Worse than Red even….


----------



## chrisstef

Tony broke the interwebz ..

No, wait, its back.


----------



## ShaneA

I think Stef is still confused. I liked it better when it was Red's fault. I have had greater success w/climb cutting rabbits for the back of picture frames. Less blowout, but unlike Stef…I take small bites.

I will also add, I have a disdain for routers. Loud, messy, PITA.


----------



## chrisstef

Blaming it on Red .. refriended. I also agree with the router. Super messy bastard that tool is.

Also, please leave my blowouts alone. That's between me and my undies. Take THAT underpants (superhero voice). Next time you crack a big fart in front of your wife or kids repeat that line. Guaranteed to bring the house down.


----------



## ToddJB

BigRed's Router Tips

"Tip #1: It's called a ROUTEr, meaning you need to follow a long a designated path and direction, not a GOWHEREEVERTHEHELLYOUWANTer, meaning you will get tear out… Stef".

"Tip #2: Buy Epoxy, if you didn't read tip #1"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane I still got nothing but love for ya. I like how you tricked Stef into effing up so we could point and laugh. You're a ruthless [email protected] and I dig it.

Stef, sit on her belly and do it, chicks love that and baby Stef will piss himself from laughing about the zerbert sound.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No wonder my ears were ringin' whiles I was gettin me some pizza. I'm gonna have to start regulatin' around here.

Routers aren't for everyone. Can't be just some geek of the street. Gotta be handy with the steel if ya know what I mean….

You guys just think on that while. I gotta go make a big arse mess with one of my 6 routahs.









ps. Jmart- The veritas marking gauge is well worth the 30ish bones. I didn't foresee myself using the dual gauge, so I went with the single. It's my fav. I tried the tight mark at a tool show. Didn't think it was any better than the veritas.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh my goodness , you boys playin, with your little tools. God bless you!


----------



## chrisstef

It was a clear black walnut, a fresh Frued bit
Stef dog was in the shop tryin to commit
some edging for the sink so I can get it done 
Just chilin in my shop just chillin all alone ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to the veritas marking gauge. I have both and they are well built quality tools.


----------



## bhog

Just hit the east side of a drywall job on a mission trying to find mister benji 
I'm getting behind but no I won't flee ,with all that's left it's looking like hog won't leave till 3


----------



## ToddJB

Had tear out on the 'nut, and the cut was convex, I looked to the sky said damn whats next?


----------



## chrisstef

SO I hit my boys on LJ's and they said you got this
Chuck up a template bit and get right to it
Moving left to right and I knew I blew it


----------



## ToddJB

If you work like I work, then you sit on LJ's everyday,
Rapping about wood, so the time will fade way.
If you type like I type, your WPM is just obscene,
But you're watching your back so your boss don't see yo screen.


----------



## bhog

All these people buzzing me I just try and not swirl

Work is coming in so fast it's like I'm the last in the world. No complaints just longer hours for hog baby


----------



## chrisstef

LJ's … where lumber is life, and life is lumber.


----------



## chrisstef

Splendid rendition of Regulate fellas. I see everyone is as productive as I am today. 3" of snow on the ground and it aint gonna quit until later tonight. Nothin better than snowblowing via headlamp. Who the hell ordered a clipper?

Edit- must been Red. Damn you evil spawn of Ronald McDonald and the Jolly Green Giant.


----------



## Airframer

Geezus.. what just happened! I suddenly feel the need to lock my car door and roll up the window…. hoods not safe no moe!


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Hahah


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got some on-line friends and they're known as lumberjocks
Their rhymes ain't sweet but woodslang often rocks
I'm learning quite a bit about some words with different meanings,
And getting too much info on the Stef-man's sexual leanings…


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty wins the internet. I quit.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't sweat my leaning
Come on over and ill treat ya like Marvin Gaye 
I got that sexual healing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL… well done fellas. I think some Denver East cheerleaders were that last ones to call me that Stef.

For the old timers not in their 30's. Your probably missed the bit of rap genius we're referencing.

I'm late but:

"They got my routah hemmed up and they all around
gonna show stef how it's done, straight pound for pound
I gotta come up real quick before they start to clown
I best bust out some breadboards and lay them busters down"

I'm tweaking to a whole new era…


----------



## Hammerthumb

???

Boy do I feel old!


----------



## chrisstef

That was basically my anthem for 1993.

Paul - that was a tune from Warren G and Nate Dogg called Regulate. Give it a shot ya might like it.

Edit- Red I had no idea that they had coed cheerleading squads out your way.


----------



## 489tad

Chained to work stations in a dark dank basement storeroom. Workers are feverishly searching the internet for pictures of big hairy men wearing cheerleading uniforms. Hence the War Room in action.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh man….this thread made my day. 
Ya, I'll never forget. I was in-bounding the ball, heard some nasty stuff behind. I couidn't help but turn around. Tiny, black Denver East cheerleader says, "wuchooo lookin at you f-in Sasquatch?" I looked at the ref. He just shrugged.

Got my darn breadboards done despite a small revolt by my child labor. 









That's how it's done son. Nest stop is the east side motel.


----------



## CL810

Nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work BRK.


----------



## bhog

I love you freaks. Each n every one of you. ( psst not Tony though )


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't need your love. Your catching was all I was interested in and that was subpar at best (breather).


----------



## chrisstef

Tight breadboard rojo. Gotta ask why you covered that brick in american cheese though?

Hog lusts for Tony.


----------



## jmartel

Gotta prepare for a long night. Coworker that I'm making christmas stuff for needs everything sooner than I had originally planned. Need to get all my power tool stuff done at a reasonable time so that I don't piss off the neighbors. Then finishing work late.


----------



## bhog

^ lol. Not true.


----------



## chrisstef

Someone get a pot of joe on for Jmart. Maybe Tony can slide an espresso up the coast for ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Here' a shot of the repaired edge for ya widdle.


----------



## theoldfart

And it's Stef for the win!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Brick in American cheese?
Stef lost me again. Where's my eggnog?


----------



## ShaneA

I think he is referring to what looks like a sanding block.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh, duh. It's to taper the tip of the dowel. (Now I gotta teach him about breadboards.)

If your doing it right, your really draw-boring the breadboard a bit.


----------



## widdle

Turned out great Stef..
nice notch red..


----------



## jmartel

Sanding at 2am really isn't as fun as it sounds like it would be.


----------



## Airframer

Soooo… I start 10 days of leave today. Just dropped the boy off at daycare (just to get a true day off.. ) and I think I am going to finally clean this up and set the vise aside for now and get back to work on my tool cabinet finally…

This has gotten out of control here..


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats on a 10 day leave … and dropping the little one off. Those hours are marvelous when you haven't had any in a while. Your shop is a dump lol. I can commiserate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Congrats.

10 days? What, you needed enough time to build yourself a new house or some such?


----------



## Mosquito

Eric my shop seems to look like that from time to time as well… then I got nuts and clean it up to immaculate, and start over lol


----------



## Airframer

Stef - Yes.. yes it is lol (on both accounts!)

Tony - They said I could take it so I did. I still have over 50 somthin' days saved up I can take so why not.

Mos - yep been there. I get it clean to the point of not wanting to mess it up then within a day it looks like this again lol.


----------



## Airframer

For the record.. The Mrs helped make part of the mess 



I may have just lost some real estate to her now though….


----------



## jmartel

I think mine looks worse right now.

Pulled an all nighter last night to get things finished in time for my coworker to ship them to family for Christmas. I've got 1 more thing to finish for her, but it can wait until Friday as it's going with her on a plane.

I realized at 4am that I was out of mineral oil for cutting boards. I had to wait until 5am when Safeway opened to get more.

I've got 5 days off starting friday at the end of work.


----------



## chrisstef

With the amount of work im getting done I should be off. Ive got the holiday eff its this week. I cant get a thing accomplished besides wolfing down a handful of cookies and random pastry that's been delivered to the office. Total fat bastard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That must be one hell of a coworker you have there Jmart.

Good thing you invested in that Facial Flex Stef:


----------



## jmartel

I'm sure Stef bought that for things not related to eating food…

And she is paying me for the stuff. It's mostly my fault. I took on too many projects at once, didn't manage my time effectively, and a bunch of "life happens" moments took a lot of time from when I should have been working.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre right, its probably the safest way to store a debit card JMart There would be hell to pay for the poor bastard that stole my identity.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That one took me a second…..

Props.


----------



## TerryDowning

Stef, that repair really came out nice.
BRK, Breadboards and kid assistants awesome stuff.
AF, You need to square up that workshop Marine! (G.I. Party style) Nice job getting the wife in on the projects.
jmart, sanding at 2AM does not sound fun at all. It was bad enough at 7:00 PM last night.

I fixed the bowl disaster posted a few days ago. Details are in the project. Sanded and oiled last night, shot the first 2 coats of clear this morning. I'll probably shoot one more coat of clear and buff before the gift exchange Friday.


----------



## Airframer

Terry.. I ain't no Marine.. I'm a F'n Sailor! Which for the most part we all just smile, nod and then do whatever the f'k we were going to do in the first place 

It is always fun to work with a Marine though.. if they are below me in rank they ACTUALLY do what I tell them! Kinda weird and refreshing at times lol.


----------



## TerryDowning

Sorry.

I did not mean to offend. What do I know I'm just a worn out wing nut chAir Farce guy anyways.

As you were Sailor.


----------



## Airframer

You AF guys are funny… got a thing for lines and boxes on the ground you do. Had some E1 hold me at gunpoint once because I stepped over the line to get to the Navy jet we had parked on their flight line. Surprised the crap outta me. Oh and the looks on their faces when we asked about FOD Walkdown.


----------



## chrisstef

All kinds of awesome.










A 6 rack of brewskis and ill be playing Freebird.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brilliant.


----------



## theoldfart

OK. Been out of the shop for a week now and its getting' OLD. Only entertainment is harassing you folks. I'd much rather sharpen irons let alone planing wood than just sit. Crocs are getting dusty.

Whine, Whine, Whine

There feel better. Was it good for you too?


----------



## Airframer

I can definitely relate Kevin. You will get back in there but no use rushing it only to find yourself banished yet again.

My efforts in the great shop clean up 2013 netted me this today so far..










The archaeological evidence shows that neither of these bench tops have been clear since before I cut the tenons on my workbench legs back in July lol. I found all the cutoffs from the cheeks still right where they were cut on the long bench heh..


----------



## widdle

Hang in ther OF..i have a shoulder on ice , and a cocobolo splinter ive had in my forarm for three weeks that hurts if i look at it..If that makes you feel better..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Widdle squats when he pees.


----------



## widdle

Quit peakin perv..


----------



## chrisstef

Bravo widdle!

Its hard not to peek when you can see through the 2nd floor window standing up.


----------



## theoldfart

so I should feel better if I didn't squat?


----------



## Airframer

Seriously Widdle.. how did you miss the flaming Sasquatch leering through your window?


----------



## widdle

be on the lookout, Probably still in the neighborhood…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL…..that's what I looked like in college after I came back from a long missions trip to Mexico.

It's ok widdle. Sometimes I'm just to tired aim too.


----------



## jmartel

Well I bought myself 3 Narex Mortising chisels: 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", and a Veritas 20tpi dovetail saw from Lee Valley. I didn't really think I'm going to need to do 1/8" mortises, and I don't need the in between sizes either. Saved a bit of money that way. Figured I should get a set of actual mortising chisels since I plan on doing a lot of A&C style furniture which uses them a lot. I need to learn dovetails, especially since you can't really do half-blinds on a bandsaw.

Decided I'm going to give an effort to make my own marking/mortise gauge instead of buying one for now. Same with a marking knife.


----------



## waho6o9

Good call on your purchases Jmartel.

Love me some mortising chisels.


----------



## chrisstef

FWIW - I completed this years xmas shopping for mom, dad, brother, wife, and son in 1 hour 39 minutes door to door. A new personal record. Lots of people don't know that the mall opens at 8:00 the week before xmas. Premier parking and no crowds. Get some.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So, four gift certificates and a stuffed animal? Nice work.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. not a single gift certificate was purchased. All tangible gifts including a yogibo max space age bean bag chair for the kid. Now he can practice his x games stunts off the couch without any fear.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I love amazon. I never left the house for Christmas shopping. They even had a shirt with my photo on it.


----------



## chrisstef

I enjoy battling the crowds. Im also that guy who pays in cash. I leave the house with a predetermined amount of cash. When i run out the party's over. If i got some left, tokyo health spa here i come!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy endings are really relaxing after a day's shopping.


----------



## racerglen

Couple of our stores go 24/7 for the holidays, you want no crowds ?
my shift starts


Code:


3am..so I can shop

 2 on my way in ;-)

(but watch out for the power lifts as the staff are restocking like a bunch of crazed elves in that time period !)


----------



## chrisstef

That's an early morning, or a late night, however you wanna look at it. Sounds like the perfect time to get some shopping done Glen


----------



## chrisstef

So for all you guys out there with younger kids or grandkids ive got to suggest this product that I bought for babystef. Its called Yogibo and its basically a space aged beanbag chair. Its not like the ones we had where your a$$ would end up on the hard floor after 15 minutes. I broke it out last night for a test run and passed out in it for 2 hours. It aint cheap but it looks like itll last.

Ive got no affiliation.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I broke it out last night for a test run and passed out in it for 2 hours." :









No one. And I mean, No. One. Wants that type of beanbag Stef. Cut it out.


----------



## theoldfart

GAHHHHH,my eyes. Banana hammock


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is so. not. right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is a sick ba$tard. Bhog says Stef's "beanbag" shows are legendary.


----------



## TerryDowning

wow, some things can't be unseen

Tony, stop posting vaca pics.


----------



## chrisstef

OMG that set of grape smugglers is EPIC! Did they have to bring you in the back and size you for that suit Tony? They come in 3 sizes:

One handful
Two handfuls
Stef (big enough to nap on)


----------



## Airframer

SNOW DAY!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Right on little spud!


----------



## jmartel

Snow day, indeed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh…


----------



## Airframer

That's OK Tony… it's more fun to surf the interwebs inside anyway ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Just don't click on the browser history Baby AF. Youre by no means ready for viewing the same things dad does on the interwebz. Id suggest sticking to Handy Manny, Bubble Guppies, and Mickey's clubhouse.

Id also like to say that I am strangely drawn to that pic Tony posted. Im half tempted to see what the back looks like lol.

I should probably stop huffing.


----------



## Bunchgrass

Every few days I have to sweep/organize stuff in the shop-- Originally I thought it was OCD then realized it was how I could find the lost: chuck key, pencil, drill bit, straight edge, tape measure ….....

Not sure how many times I've given up looking for the "X" that I need and know I have somewhere and go buy a replacement only to walk in and see the lost one right away. Sometimes I think my wife is messing with my head …... hmmm.


----------



## jmartel

It's probably the same ninjas that steal individual socks, tangle your headphone cords, and move the furniture so that you stub your toe on it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is one happy boy AF.

Stef the damage is done, stopping now with accomplish nothing.

Or… you drink too much Bunchgrass.

Cooked breakfast, touched base with work, checked flypaper (empty) and put in 5 miles (@8:30mins). 









I owe 6 minutes of ropework and then I am going to start sexytime with the weekend. Love me some Friday.

Oh and in the effort of full disclosure I like some Lana Del Rey songs.


----------



## theoldfart

Ropes are for climbing rock and ice Tony, jumping seems pointless!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kinbaku.

I am doing the best I can Kevin, I live in pavement and polution. Jumping is good cardio/coordination work. I'll stay out of your way on the rock face.


----------



## jmartel

I bet you can find a synthetic rock face.

I, too, live in pavement and pollution, but I am a member at a rock climbing gym. Good exercise.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, gonna have to get out ice climbing! It'll give you those memorable "pucker up" experiences when your up 500' hanging on a pick, arms all flamed out and the crampons on your feet doin' Elvis on the ice.


----------



## ToddJB

And when you get back down you'll experience the "Screaming Barfies", where all the blood that is in your stomach goes flowing to your arms, which are void of all blood, which causes a terrible pain in your limbs and a amazingly queasy sensation in the gut. Yay Ice Climbing!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am going to pass. I am a bitch about heights anyways.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, and the nausea with spins! Had that happen once.


----------



## ToddJB

I sold those sharp tools a few years ago to afford other sharp tools.


----------



## theoldfart

Seems to be a theme around here, sharp tools beget sharp tools!


----------



## ToddJB

Kevin, there are plenty of tools around here, but don't stroke their ego by calling them sharp.


----------



## chrisstef

Last place youre gonna catch this guy is scaling an icy cliff. Cold, slippery, and dangling from ropes doesnt equate to a good time in my book.


----------



## ToddJB

Screaming Barfies

Warning: Cursing


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, you don't dangle from a rope, since that means either you've fallen or worse yer' dogging' it! You've easily got 1/8" or so of pick in the ice and about the same for mono point crampons, so no worries mon'!


----------



## Airframer

Finally got the rest of the shop squared away. Now I have room to make another mess lol..










I also discovered I have a rather large resto backlog to do…










Where to begin…


----------



## theoldfart

Kinda partial to the mitre box Eric. Can't wait to see it up and running.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So your restorations will eat up twenty minutes or so, what then? This is your third day off and it is snowing so you have probably only had time to start and complete a room addition on the house and clean up the shop…


----------



## theoldfart

He's got a point, slacker!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Airframer

Well, since I was "snowed in" so was the boy lol.. I only had time for a bathroom remodel ;-)


----------



## jmartel

On the 6000sqft addition you completed last night.

Hoping I can get the shop cleaned up Sunday or Monday. And then start on a computer desk to match the coffee table.


----------



## Airframer

In all honesty I have too many projects started right now to focus my attention on just one. I really need to finish something soon or I'm going to lose it I just can't find a starting point without an "oh shiney" moment.


----------



## jmartel

I've been like that for the last month. I'm finally finishing them all. I got 2 of my 4 projects finished, and the other 2 are almost done. Hopefully will be done after this weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

When the first thing you do in the morning is brew a cup of coffee into an imaginary mug one should carefully consider all actions moving forward. If ya need me, ill be cleaning this mess up.


----------



## Airframer

HAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAA! I have totally done that!

I have also brewed a pot of hot water.. brewed a pot of coffee without a filter… sat for 15 minutes wondering why the coffee wasn't finished only to find I hadn't turned it on… the list goes on and on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh that sucks. Not a good start for sure.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Makes you feel like you need a cup of coffee before you brew a cup of coffee.


----------



## Airframer

I discovered this morning that every single blade in my shop (plane chisel or otherwise) is about as sharp as a butter knife at this point. Looks like a sharpening day is in order… trudge trudge.. I think I need a shop bitc.. erm an apprentice lol..


----------



## chrisstef

The way i like to throw down a good sharpening session is after everyones gone to bed ill head to the shop with a couple of beers, turn on an album i can go cover to cover with and lay all my supplies on the bench. Saddle up and let the music guide ya through. Gotta go through minimum of one album. Its boring but its quiet. Gotta try and enjoy it. Or go like Lysdexic and get real zen on it. Nude. Bonsai tree at your side. Mr miagi headband on. Ohmmm.


----------



## Airframer

The late night sharpening session sounds great except I have to wake up at 0400 when the boy wakes up. Doesn't seem to matter what time we put him down.. 0400 is his wake up and play time. Works out during the work week when he actually needs to get up that early to make it to daycare but on the weekends… meh.

I figure 2 or 3 years of this and he will finally sleep in.. maybe.. fingers crossed..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh. I've heard that dude is a hummer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Gonna go try and coach my sons basketball tournament on 3 hours of sleep in the 24. Wish me luck with that. Big coffee in hand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhhg! Best of luck Red.

I am on 4 hrs myself today. Suxxors.


----------



## chrisstef

I volunteer to slap you upside that big red melon everytime you start to nod off if ya need it rojo. Im the kinda guy tgat would do that for you.

Went looking at a model train display with babystef. Thought i sharted. It was a short stay.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Sharts always ruin the fun.


----------



## Mosquito

I finally got some good sleep last night. A good sound 8hrs for me . Though I had only gotten about 4hrs on Wednesday night, and then had a migraine Thursday night/Friday morning, which left me to only get about 3.5hrs of sleep Thursday night because of it. Oh well.

Shop cleanup day for me today


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, I see that post drill is cluttering things up so why don't you send it to me for safekeeping! I put out one tenth the work you do and make ten times the mess, somethings wrong here. :0)>


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'The Chiseler'


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whatcha doin?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol i call my wife the chiseler. She'll whittle me down a lil bit at a time. Paring away.


----------



## theoldfart

Watchamakin Smitty?

From Dad's stuff that I had given to my daughter for Architecture School and now mine again:









Then she gave me this for christmas, they found it in a house they rented left out in the gardens!









And finally a package from Patrick L that just arrived minutes ago


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is great Kevin.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Kevin, looks like some nice tools!

And part of me actually wants to sell that post drill, just so I can make them carry it down the stairs, and I won't have to move it lol sumbitch is heavy

Of course, if I did that, then once I got moved into the house, I'd be on the hunt for a smaller one…
Truth be told, I've only used it about 5-6 times since I bought it. Kind of a pain to drag it out, figure out a way to clamp it to the workbench so it doesn't topple over, but so I can still use it.


----------



## jmartel

I managed to actually sleep for a decent amount last night. After pulling an all nighter tuesday night and working till 4am on Thursday night, I needed it.

Picked up the jeep today. Everything seems good. Disappointed it wasn't totaled, but now I have something to haul lumber with again.

Speaking of which, I picked up some 8/4 walnut for legs for my computer desk. Hopefully will be starting the build on Monday. Going to see how fast I can make it. Goal is to be finished by Jan 1st.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sweet stuff Kevin, congrats on the scrub!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, posted better pics on the plane thread.


----------



## jmartel

Top of this will be the legs, bottom will likely be resawn into thinner stuff due to the cool grain pattern.










How I know I need to make something soon. My walnut section of the rack is full.


----------



## Airframer

Shop was too clean.. had to mess it up with something lol.










Assembly mallet in work. Handle dry fit. All that is left is smoothing, shaping and assembly. Will be glad to get rid of that black rubber mallet. Took me forever to figure out what all the black marks on my tool cabinet build were from


----------



## AnthonyReed

As ridiculously quick as you complete your projects I would think refinement would be left by the wayside. Though that is never the case.


----------



## jmartel

I need to make myself a mallet or two. On the list of things needed to be done. Somewhere around page 1056, I think.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jmart, that pair of wire shelves have to be under serious duress, you need to build something and relieve the situation before there's a collapse.


----------



## jmartel

Well, as I said, Smitty, I will be making a computer desk very shortly.

At the lumber store today, my wife decided that she wanted Walnut in the bedroom afterall. The problem was, she wants solid 16/4 legs for the bed. That's going to be costly…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looking forward to following those builds, should be fun!


----------



## jmartel

Re-doing our bed is going to be costly regardless of what wood I buy. The wife wants to get a new mattress to go with it. That's $2500, plus the cost of the wood, naturally.

For 16/4 stock, I'd have to cut that on the bandsaw. Tablesaw can't handle that.

EDIT: Put it this way. This is the bed she wants:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, a Beast! And yeah, no markup on mattresses, is there. Have to be on the lookout for one of the '80% Off' sales…


----------



## ShaneA

The good news is with that style leg, you would be able to do some sort of lamination since the tops are capped. Very rugged looking. I like it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Kinda what I did with my newel post. The four corners are mitered with a laminated poplar core. Cap the top I was able to get quartersawn on all four sides that way.


----------



## racerglen

Last night's "random" activity at Caravan Farm Theatre, about a half hour's drive nor by norwest of us. -10 C with windchill atop. We weren't allowed to take shots during the multi stage live kids orriented musical comedy (whole family outing )so here's one of the six teams of Clydsdales that towed 20 person sleighs from stage to stage. I missed shots of the two teams of Norweigian Fiords that also had 20 person sleight to haul, one a pair, the other a "troika" I think is the term, three abreast ? They look about half the size of the Clydes and didn't give an inch to the big guys.
There's a large field on the farm with several stages at the edges and after the initial scene you stay on the sleds, moving set to set and the sleghs do manouvers as they move to the next one.
Forget trhe term, stock car racing where the cars cross paths in the centre ? The Fiords must have missed the back of us by 2" on one pass and I could see their teamster hauling back on the reigns..


----------



## chrisstef

That sounds awfully chilly but rightfully Canadian Glen. Im blown away by the sheer size of clydesdales every time i see them. Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## theoldfart

Glenn, nice pics. We had a set of Belgian Draft horses here last night during the Luminary. Really beautiful horses.


----------



## racerglen

And the big guys are friendly too, just like in Budweiser land ;-0


----------



## Airframer

That looks like a fun night 

I just encountered one of the toughest decisions I have ever had to make…..

Had a case of bubble guts present it's self with an urgency in the middle of a complicated glueup with glue already applied…. That was rough lol..


----------



## theoldfart

I recommend Depends in those cases, which task took priority?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is so neat Glen. The process of conveyance sounds a bit dodgy though. 

-10º C?? Wow.


----------



## Airframer

The glueup  I pushed thr.. erm no not that.. I held tight to the task at hand.. there we go..


----------



## AnthonyReed

HHAHAhahah! Friggin awesome AF.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glen's picture looks dreamy.


----------



## chrisstef

When the bowel growl hits mid glue up theres a trouble brewin. Fighting the urge to relieve a lil pressure. Glue gettin tacky. Windows closing on multiple fronts. The lone bead of sweat trickling down your nose. Thats pressure ladies and gentleman.


----------



## racerglen

Tony, can't see a pic, just shows a wee box with a red x inside ?
Or should I ask….;-)


----------



## JayT

State of the Shop? I dunno, probably in the same shape I left it. This morning has been spent making sure the wife could get to work tomorrow.










And just so someone doesn't make the accusation of a staged picture like they did last year (after they tried to milk some sympathy by staging a shovel pic despite actually using a snow thrower)










According to the weather forecasters we were supposed to get 3-5 inches ….............. we got 11.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It was just a ! ? !, no picture Glen. It got down to 39º F here the other day; I had to bring the cat in…..

That is a ton of snow removal JayT, nice workout there for sure. Props on calling out Stef as a fake b!tch. Nice work all around. How long did the shoveling take?


----------



## racerglen

And for anyone wondering, 39 F is still warmish :-(
Cat musn't be Siberian variety ?
-10 C is close to 25 F…
JayT that amount of snow is when I call for freezing weather..Soooo much easier to move than the wet crp..
Bet that brought on the sweats ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Strong callout lol. Sucks that they were calling for a Tony and you got a Stef. No wonder youre sore.


----------



## JayT

A little over an hour total (there's another 25ft of driveway behind where the pic was taken from, plus sidewalk and porch) It was broken up into two sessions-one to get to my truck, get it out to get to church and clear off enough driveway to park it in afterwards and then finished the rest after getting back home. Luckily it was a fairly dry snow, temp was 18 degrees this morning, so wasn't horrible, but still a good workout.


----------



## jmartel

We got an inch of snow on Friday and the whole city shut down and panicked. I still rode the motorcycle that day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL … Stef.

Jmart you're not right; still on a bike in that weather.


----------



## racerglen

x2 Tony..
Had a school mate who rode his Triumph Bonniville thru a winter here..yeee gods..
Dumped it a few times but made it to spring.


----------



## jmartel

Well I already posted a picture of it in the parking lot of slush at work on Friday.

Heated/waterproof gear definitely helps a lot. My tires suck in the rain/snow though as they are built for the race track. Need to replace them, but they still got some miles left on them.


----------



## Mosquito

we only got about an inch of snow today… DUMB


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, stop complaining, we lost about 8" with 50+ degrees and rain :0(


----------



## Mosquito

oh gross. We lost a couple of inches a few days ago when it was almost 40. Roads are all cleared off by me now, so no more slip slidin' around for me 'til we get more heavy snow


----------



## bhog




----------



## donwilwol

*kevin*, I grabbed my jacket because the weather said 50+ today and my wife and I went to Salem and Greenwich (about 30 miles north) for most of the afternoon. The thermometer in my truck never said about 32. I froze most of the day. We got home about 5 to find it 50 degrees. Its hard to believe 30 mile could make that much difference. We've lost almost all the snow as well.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea but you got that thumbhole so your all good!


----------



## donwilwol

happy happy happy!


----------



## chrisstef

Check hog out. Goin all Smitty with the holiday photo.

Good score on the thumby don. I expect no less.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Hog. Nice shot.

Grats Don.


----------



## DaddyZ

1/2" Ice Here in OK - Happened on Saturday - Still here on Monday


----------



## chrisstef

Ouch Pat. That's not very cool. I hope you still have power. Hmm well, you typed that so I guess you do. Sometimes I sound so smart don't I.


----------



## chrisstef

I loved my childhood. And balloons.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yup.


----------



## woodcox

Blurry pic of my minion. In the struggle she whopped him with a sand wedge. She wasn't happy to partake.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding!


----------



## DaddyZ

Lost Power for 4-5 Hours Sat Evening. Line Snapped in half. Luckily Bought a Generator 2 years ago when last Ice storm hit, & power was out for a week. So Not so bad really, had TV, Heater, & Light Hooked up to the Generator.


----------



## Airframer

We are taking the boy to meet Santa for the first time this afternoon… Hopefully no assaults will transpire lol..

In other news.. I finally finished something! Just a new mallet but feels good to mark something off the list.


----------



## AnthonyReed

AF jr. looks pretty chill…

Congrats on the list shrinkage.


----------



## chrisstef

Woodcox. The use of a sand wedge at that age is impressive regardless of intended use. Tell that lil minion to keep it up.


----------



## woodcox

Kinda glad we didn't spend fifty bucks at the mall to see her freak. 
Nice one Eric.


----------



## Airframer

It costs Fifty Dollars to see Santa at the mall? Sorry kid.. guess your writing a letter this year..

Lil' AF Finally got to meet Santa today. No golf clubs or weapons of any sort were used thankfully lol..


----------



## woodcox

Great pic lil framer!
We went Santa touring and the wife liked the setting at the uptown spot the most. Apparently they go all out, you leave with all kinds of swag. Definitely cheaper in my hood though.


----------



## chrisstef

Stuck in the office on Xmas eve
Waitin for the boss to say we can leave
No action on any thread
Got a green goblin in my head
Coughin up stuff that should not be
That's the present from babybstef to me
With this poem i wish you all well
I think you guys are really swell 
So have a happy holiday
Eat and drink along the way
Don't let the fuzz catch you ridin dirty
And your kids don't wake you up before Eight Thirty


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stuck in a hotel watching breaking bad
If i don't get home for Xmas, kids gonna be sad
Lotsa good stuff under the tree
Kindles for kids, and daddy's LN glory.

Merry Christmas to my LJ buddys
Sorry if Stef and I are a little nutty.


----------



## ShaneA

Good stuff fellas. Just wait till baby Stef brings home some "pre school strains". I think I went yrs w/o a cold or sickness. Once the kid started preschool, that first yr I had about four cases. The joys of children.

Hope you get home in time Red.


----------



## donwilwol

Good luck getting home Red. I spent one Xmas eave in the Denver airport. I managed to get home about 6pm so I feel your pain.

My son and grandkids just delivered my gift. A nice new woodstove for the shop.

*Merry Xmas all. *


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef's colds are just Karma working itself out.

Get home BRK.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Don!


----------



## CL810

*Red *jump on the Polar Express!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Don. I love wood heat. The new woodstoves have come a long way.

Looks like my train is broke down north of town. I'm thinkin I'll make it home….sometime late tonight.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red, you can always get out and push!


----------



## racerglen

Red, airfreight !


----------



## ToddJB

Red, nothing represents the Christmas spirit, like watching Breaking Bad from a hotel room bed.

Don, if you get stuck at DIA again, let me know, I'll come buy you a drink.

Currently still stuck at work. They've have Christmas Vacation and Polar Express playing on support TV. Should be heading out soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Shane. These are daycare germs whipping my ass. Like you i rarely got sick prior to the lil man bring home the boogs.

From my family to yours everyone. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hammerthumb

If I don't get a chance over the Christmas Holiday, I would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas. May you all have a blessed time with your families!


----------



## AnthonyReed

My family doesn't know you guys (although they'd like you to the last if they did) ... Merry Christmas in case my phone catches on fire in the next two days.


----------



## Tim457

Merry Christmas everyone! Though Dickens' books can stay hidden if I had my wish.

Good luck making it home Red, and Stef, maybe some good brandy or your choice in your eggnog will be the cure.


----------



## donwilwol

Just get some Evan Williams Egg nog. Yum! Nottin better than Kentucky bourbon that taste like egg not to say joy to the world".


----------



## chrisstef

Theres gonna be some home made wine, antipasto, manicotti, and stuffed shrimp to cure my ails. If that dont work, Here i come whiskey. These germs are messin with the wrong fella.


----------



## JayT

stef, I prefer some chili to chase away the germs. Of course maybe it is the amount of habanero, serrano and chipotle peppers in the chili that does the trick-warms you up from the back of the throat out. YUMMMM!

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## racerglen

2 days now one of my co workers has been bringing in various chips, crackers and a "seafood" type dipping thingie (fake crab) and brie cheeze and a "mild" salsa..gotta stay in my own space, away from temptation..

Merry Christmas to all, heading home in about a half hour..(office staff were told if they got everything done they could scat at 2pm..gotta get one of those jobs ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Listening to the Lounge King Christmas Spectacular on Mountain Chill, making a chicken, almond and Turkish apricot Tagine for friends and family tonight. Served with blanched almonds and a Gewuzrtraminer and some Angel Brie as an appetizer.

A fine holiday to everyone and their loved ones, even the not so loved ones! We'll be skiing tomorrow and dinner friends again.

Edit, and having a Lagunitus now as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds fantastic Kevin! Right on.

Feel better Stef.

You home yet Red?


----------



## Mosquito

Doesn't really relate to woodworking, but made this little eCard of sorts using my LCD side panel case mod





(yeay for STILL not being able to embed videos)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Since when did this thread pertain to woodworking? I didn't get the memo.

A fricken monkey!! That is awesome.

+1 for lacking the ability to embed.


----------



## Mosquito

that's a good point I suppose… I guess it's "shop" related, because it was in my shop at least once? lol

Reason for the monkey, is because the main computer case modding site I participate on (and do reviews for) is "TheModZoo.com"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wooohooo. Just got told they're sending us home in a van. I'm so happy I could kiss Stef's mother.


----------



## racerglen

Red…She's yo momma..

But alright..home in time and a "free" ride, gotta love it (did you pull any O/T in the process, that's allways GOOD !)
Merry happy home time bud !


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are in route home Red.

2:54 pm 85º, Merry Christmas.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, I'm glad your getting home to your family where you belong. Treasure the time friend!
And Merry Christmas to you as well Tony. Dinner is ready and friends are arriving now. Good evening all!!


----------



## woodcox

Stay safe out there y'all. Merry Xmas.


----------



## Airframer

Prepping for Christmas Dinner tonight.. Texas Style..










Gonna be a good day tomorrow ;-)


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## chrisstef

So stoked to hear youre headin home red!

Youd make a bad choice messin with a 5'3" italian woman born to a sicilian mother. She can strike fear into hardened criminals. Ive seen it. Lol.

Heres a story. Im a freshman in HS and im at the varsity basketball game sittin in the bleachers with a whole bunch of guys. The night before i had been out with a group of older guys and the cops showed up. No one got busted but the poured out a bunch of beer on us. Well someones old man caught word and told the other parents. Big moms found out.

My mother walked right into that gym and stands right in front of the home team bleachers at floor level scanning every row of bleachers. Eyes buggin. She finds my sorry ass. Points at me and gives me the finger curl and mouths "lets go". Thats a slow walk down some bleachers and across a gym following your mother with your tail tucked between your legs.

Love big moms.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I'd charm her til she let me give here a big wet one….lol

Made it home safe and sound. I was a little nervous. Cut it kinda close this year….but it's our livelihood. Thanks for caring fellas.

Now I'm gonna go shake some boxes and see if ones heavy enough to be bronze;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're home Red.

Funny story Stef. Now we know where your humiliation fetish originated.


----------



## john2005

Yeah boys, Merry Christmas to you all too!


----------



## 489tad

In between all the cooking, last minute shopping and church. I had the urge to make a necklace box for my wife. Oil dried and I wrapped it at 6:30 this morning. Merry Christmas Fella's.


----------



## racerglen

Cuttin' it close Dan, but looking good !
Merry Christmas from a 496 Pro car.


----------



## Airframer

Merry Christmas Everyone!










Already hard at work on his new workbench ;-)


----------



## woodcox

Looks like a happy rug rat. Merry Christmas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

In under the wire Dan. Looks great.

Baby AF is a slacker like his old man? Who'd a guessed? Good stuff.


----------



## Airframer

Well, somebody has to get some work done around here!


----------



## jmartel

Received a nice check in the mail from the people that run the Shopnotes tips. They paid me $40 for an easy tip. Not too shabby.


----------



## bhog

Merry Christmas guys.

Kids had a blast and I've been eating some good stuff. Food list is,greens,lasagna, spaghetti,chicken n dumplings Mac n cheese ,gumbo,ham, bunch of cookies,and a couple pies.

Hope everybody had a good time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Merry Christmas Hog!


----------



## chrisstef

Hope everyone had a great day. Babystef went hard in the paint for the last 2 days and is now rendered immobile and glued to some cartoons.

Chillin the most …


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! Atta boy.


----------



## ShaneA

Babystef looking gift drunk. Too much excitement for the wee ones.


----------



## john2005

Looks like a lot of fun had by all. Good days!


----------



## racerglen

Actualy did some reorganizing in the shop !









Egg beaters and breast drills all in a row..well sort of..









Spokeshaves and the 80 together..









And the braces hung together..for now..realy do need some tills but where ?
;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good work Glen.


----------



## waho6o9

Good job Glen.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

Get some!


----------



## ShaneA

Officially, official, the point of no return. Has the makings of a nice transformation.


----------



## ToddJB

Exciting, Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

That friggin sink was a beast. The garbage disposal spit some turkey soup lookin funk of a thousand buttholes up my arm. Gag worthy stuff.

Takin 5 while the midget naps. Really hoping to have this licked by end of day. Im scared of plumbing the trap. Install the sink first b/c its an undermount and then plumb? Dry fit the sink? Its got me scratchin my head.


----------



## ToddJB

Plumbing the trap is a cake walk. Yes, install sink first. The trap has lots of wiggle room.


----------



## JayT

Definitely install the sink first. Also allow time for trips to the hardware store. It's not a real plumbing job if you aren't in the store at least three times during the project.


----------



## ShaneA

I agree, get the sink set, then fit plumbing fittings to it. Get new ones, if you haven't so you don't have to face the turkey/used sewage stinch. And of course, goes without saying…plug the sewer line while working on it to prevent gasses coming out.

Edit: I see Jay and I come from the same plumbing school. Get half the parts right the first time, then half the parts right the second trip. Never fails.


----------



## ToddJB

I disagree with JayT. Don't start the plumbing part until 8:30ish… and make sure you cut some of your copper pipes so that you can get in extra practice sweating them back together.

FYI - Walmart does not carry any item you'll need in this project except for paper towel

I'm sure I have a personal story to back all of that up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sound advice. Sink first. Several trips for parts. Later the start the better. Yep.


----------



## donwilwol

one more piece of advice. Send the little one off site. The profanity can get pretty thick at times.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^True.

Fu(k plumbing!


----------



## ToddJB

But, you can blame the glue fumes.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm from the half ass plumbing school, two tries to make it whole every time! Sink then plumb, then beer.


----------



## donwilwol

I would start with the beer, but then you'll need a DD for the ride to the plumbing store!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, call if you need a DD, can be there in about 1 3/4 hrs or so!


----------



## ToddJB

"Have you been drinking, Son?" 
"Plumbing my kitchen, Officer" 
"I'm sorry to hear that, let me give you an escort… No, I do not mean the one in cuffs in the back of my crusier"


----------



## bhog

You should set the tops first then take pics. Then try n set the sink without taking the tops off. Chuck would.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys are a trip. I love ya's. I bought about 3x as many fittings as should be required and a half gal of pipe dope. Should limit me to one trip back to the depot.


----------



## ToddJB

I had the same philosophy when I plumbed my basement. I bought about $1k worth of pipe and fittings, and when I was done I returned about $850 of it. Still had to make a few trips, though.

And if you ever need anything unique, Lowes has a far superior supply of fitting than HD, at least in my hood. It's really the only area I pick Blue over Orange.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - forethought exponentially increases the number of trips you will have to make. Murphy's Law.


----------



## Airframer

If the pipe dope you got is the green leafy type then you got the wrong kind… well.. the right kind but you will need a different kind to finish the job along side that kind. That sentence will make more sense after the pipe dope sets in…


----------



## ToddJB

AF - A half gallon of the green leafy type will go a long way towards making any problem seem infinitely easier.


----------



## theoldfart

especially if you have the sparlky Hawaiian kind! tsk tsk snicker


----------



## 489tad

Swearing and plumbing???? If the lazy Bat Rastard contractor took the time to look at our bathroom sink he might have told the granite guy to make the hole the same size as the sink hole so we don't have a mosaic tile shear situation. Hole through the stone tile sink is 1 3/4". 2" hole in granite. Tighten the drain pipe down and the stone tiles crack. I installed a band-aid fix for now. Have to make a brass sleeve to fit into the granite so support the sink. @##$%^#&*. Anyway. I'm feeling much better now.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I take it that the sink sits on top of the counter?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If water runs through it, I don't do it.
~ Pop Smitty


----------



## theoldfart

Hmm, then how do he go to batroom?


----------



## 489tad

@ tof, its a round bottom, stone mosaic tile sink. They are all in a hurry to finish. If I was so smart I would have given them a heads up on how to do their job. Come to think of it, everyone seems to have no problem telling me how to do mine. Still ranting…... I'm gonna go play with my new clamps.


----------



## theoldfart

That's it , squeeze the snot out a sum thin', it'll be ok. Sucks people can't take the time to think beyond their noses.


----------



## chrisstef

Well i didnt make it far enough to screw up any plumbing but i did get the sink set permanently and the hole spotted for the faucet. Had to make a few minor mods to the existing boxes which chewed up some time. Ill be at the depot first thing in the am for supply line fittings and other misc parts. All in all things went ok and im good with that. Even the sink reveal worked.


----------



## 489tad

Stef that looks pretty freggin nice.


----------



## 489tad

To celebrate your success I've decided on a third slice of deep di









sh and a Emmett's Red Ale.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Dan. That really sucks about your top. I hate me some rookie $hit. Do your job. Do it well. I shouldnt know more about what you do for a living, than you do.

My mother used to say to me "dont be so lazy".


----------



## john2005

Thats lookin nice Stef, real nice!


----------



## waho6o9

Clean work Stef, congrats!


----------



## donwilwol

Not bad for a demo guy Stef.


----------



## bhog

That kitchen is going to be sexy.


----------



## theoldfart

Good looking install Mr Steff. I'm sure the plumbing gods will smile upon you tomorrow. Just keep the belt tight, don't want that plumbers crevice issue rearing it's ugly head. ;0)


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, she's a beaut. Good job.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Hog. Chuck would. Lol. Just caught that.

Everyone else. Much appreciated.


----------



## AnthonyReed

65º in Redondo Beach right now.

That looks dead sexy Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

A day late but it wouldnt be a proper holiday without this:


----------



## AnthonyReed

You got a thing for that chick…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

So glad you went with the undermount. Pimp.


----------



## Airframer

Looking good Stef!

I got a $50 HD gift card for Christmas so the boy and I went shopping today.

Came home with a 6" bench grinder. Been on my "buy" list for a while. Just a Ryobi but should get the job done. Now I just need to research sharpening jigs for this thing.










First impressions.. the "not going to protect me from anything and will always be int he way floppy clear guards" have to go. The trays are also junk and not square to the wheels. The lamp needs Viagra but the motor is strong and quiet which is really all that matters. I'm thinking of picking up a honing wheel for it.. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## woodcox

Variable speed? I have a variable speed cman. I thought about using my HF router speed controller to get it even slower. I am finding a need for more than one bench grinder in the shop lately.

I believe your work there is going to sell you home stef. It looks great.


----------



## Airframer

No, not variable speed and after doing some readin I realize I should have ponied up for the 8" instead of the 6". Supposedly a 6" wheel will put to much of a hollow grind on blades if used to grind a bevel. Oh well.. it still has it's uses.


----------



## racerglen

Nice work Steph, looking VERY good.
Eric, I've been using the Veritas grinder rest with a Norton wheel (white) and a felt wheel on
my off shore 6" for about 20 years now, a very good combo for me. When I bought an 8" was way out of my price range and not even sure variable speed was arround.


----------



## Bogeyguy

Stef, Don't forget the 1/4 turn stop valves on the supply lines when you go to the Depot.


----------



## Bogeyguy

By the way, did you have the SS sink custom made?


----------



## donwilwol

Eric, I have the Ryobi 8". The first one died after about 3 months. I took it back and got a new one. That's been working for a couple years now. Make sure you get the aluminum oxide wheel for sharpening.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric- I think the 6" wheel might be a preference thing. I've tried them both. On a really thick blade (like LN) it's a noticeable difference. But still works for what I'm doing. On thinner stanley blades I can barely tell the difference in the hollow grind.

+1 on getting a white wheel and wheel dresser. Here's a good place for those:
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Grinding-Wheels-C20.aspx?UserID=77179945&SessionID=TCUjGm4AiXmPEYNu3ML4


----------



## donwilwol

to reinforce what Red stated, the old timers used hand grinders with 4" and 6" wheels. It worked for them.


----------



## ToddJB

What grit in the white do you guys go with?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I have a 60 grit. Sometimes I wish it were milder. It grinds the older irons pretty quickly.


----------



## JayT

My white wheel is also a 60 grit and works great. It helps that the bench grinder is variable speed, so is used on slowest speed for any sharpening tasks. If I only had a standard 3450 rpm grinder, I'd probably use a 100 grit wheel.


----------



## waho6o9

An 8" slow speed grinder with a 60 and 120 grit wheel can be had on
Ebay for a make an offer price that's equitable.

Here's my new to me Delta lathe on one side and grinder on the other
with an attachment to sharpen my turning tools.

Sharp tools rock!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys. I'm trying to decide what the most optimal grinder wheel configuration is for me. I have 10" 1700 RPM grinder and a 8" 3500 RPM. I need a hard stone for hogging out stuff quick, a wire wheel for cleaning crap, a white stone for sharpening, deburring wheel for polishing up, and I'm sure the list will only grow.

I think I might put an 8" white on the 10" grinder to get the slower speed.


----------



## donwilwol

Stones on the 1700 wheels on the 3500


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice set up Waho. Grats on the lathe.


----------



## JayT

+1 to Don's advice. Grinding/sharpening on the slow speed grinder.


----------



## chrisstef

Bogey - i bought the valves but luckily the existing ones held just fine. The sink was ordered off of amazon, made by Vigo.

Got it all dialed in this morning after a quick trip to the depot. One little leak was cured by some teflon tape. Just waitin on my neighbor to help me carry up the last section of countertop. Then its off to have pizza with a couple of friends and the kiddos. I still got a bunch of fine tuning to do but in about a half hour the hard part will be over with.

Teaser:


----------



## theoldfart

Absolutely fine Stef, kudos'!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh!


----------



## theoldfart

Fun morning, helped a friend trim a few windows, quiet ride home and BAMM get rear ended. And the day's only half over. :0)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah bummer Kevin. Glad you are okay.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks, the truck just needs a new bumper. The guy jammed on his breaks at the last min and dove under me, totaled his front end. Saw his face at the last moment, eyes were kinda' big!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, great job. Though your faucet is about a foot off center, but that's only really noticeable it you look close 

Kevin, that sucks. Being stiff over the next few days, and hassling with insurance… bummer. Thankfully everyone is okay.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Todd. Stef's faucet is in the right place, he just put the counter in wrong!


----------



## CL810

Don't forget, Bless his heart.


----------



## woodcox

Moen? 
Walnut to a forest view is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## theoldfart

Steff is always moaning!


----------



## waho6o9

Glad you're okay Kevin and thanks Tony!


----------



## Brit

So this is where the big boys hang out. Just caught up and I can't believe that when Stef posted his 'Ode to Bacon' back at post #2324, that nobody followed up with the following image. I mean how many ways are there to connect bacon to woodworking?










BTW - The state of my shop is errrrr, minimalistic.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks for the help folks. I need to build a pedestal for it and get started researching jigs!


----------



## woodcox

Vaseline atop the table Brit?


----------



## racerglen

Oh, Andy..you're fibbing, I've seen the snow, rain and all that poo you've been getting..
but nice try..
BTW..Workmate® needs a hot wax job..
;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is great Andy!


----------



## CL810

Ole Clint is a loner.


----------



## 7Footer

A lot to catch up on here in the last 4 days…

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## JayT

Dang, stef, that's lookin' sweet! You sure you're going to want to move?


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Jay. I think the reality of things is setting in and i might be another year before we can move, so spring of 2015 is most likely but who knows. In the mean time we've got a kitchen that we can really enjoy and thats a good thing.

I still havent fastened the tops down as ive got plenty of finagling to do but we got company this morning and im pretty burnt out from 2 straight days workin solo on these bad boys. Ill dial them in slowly over the next week.


----------



## racerglen

Beautyfull Steph, definately deep breath time, a job well done !


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don't have the backsplash done yet? ;-)


----------



## 489tad

Stef the kitchen looks top shelf. You did a nice job. Were you doing a walnut backsplash? Cant remember.


----------



## ToddJB

Amazing job, Stef. That picture must have felt great to take.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## KelvinGrove

The best shops I have ever had the pleasure to work in are military base hobby shops. Well equipped and well lighted with plenty of space.

I have often thought, if I had the money, I would build something similar and open it to membership. You pay $50.00 bucks a month, bring your own lumber and have a good time. I'd have no more than 10 members and, at the first of every month we would vote on what to spend our $500.00 for that month. It might go for new tools and equipment or it might go for lumber for building charity projects.

I am thinking at least 5,000 square feet with multiple "big tools" (table saws, sheet cutters etc) and an area where members can store their own stuff (I don't mind you using my late father-in-laws hand planes but please ask) as well as their materials and partially finished projects.

The place would have to have a sealed off HEPPA filtered lounge are with a big screen TV for watching back episodes of Norm, other woodworking videos and college football (I have given up NFL since they went all Michale Bloomberg anti-gun nuts on me…and if you don't like that mine might not be the shop for you.) A big enough plotter to run full size drawings and a library.

Ladies are welcome to join but please don't make a motion to paint anything pink!

Well, a guy can dream can't he?


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, he is seriously slacking on the backsplash. Other than that, it looks great. Doing away with the two tier part was a big step forward.

Military base shop sounds like it has some great concepts.


----------



## jmartel

Kelvin, there are already shops like that and you need a lot more than $50/month to operate. I have a woodworking shop near me that has a minimum membership of $150/month, and you don't even get your own bench or more storage than a cubby. We also have a metal/woodshop that costs even more than that. Insurance on those places is the killer. Most fail because they can't keep up with the insurance prices needed to run them.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice work Stef! I can see now that the floor is outdated. The rest of the kitchen looks outstanding.


----------



## Brit

I hereby award Stef 10,000 honey-do points.


----------



## chrisstef

Red- its been a while, and i know i still got it somewhere in the basement, dont make me dig out my pimp hand and slap you. 

Dan - walnut backsplash, correct.

Todd - the pic did feel good but the one that will be best is the before and after when its all said and done. Ill be warm with a 12 year whiskey on that day.

Paul - were gonna go look at some tile tomorrow. Maybe the cork too. That tile had gots to go.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe…..It does look really good man. Quite a transformation.

Edit: Man Jmart…..way to stomp on guys dreams;-)


----------



## Bogeyguy

Thumbs up, Stef.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jmartel,

Yea i know it would not make money…darn it. If I were going to start a business it would be a pub! In this case I am just day dreaming about a place where friends can get together and make saw dust.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"But you see this one, this one right here. This was my wish, my dream and it didn't come true. So I'm taking it back. I'm taking them all back." Lol


----------



## Airframer




----------



## jmartel

Shipping a couple boards out today. Nothing special, but I think they came together well enough:


----------



## 489tad

Jmartel. I'll take the one on the left.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yep, yep. Nice work Jmart.


----------



## theoldfart

What Dan said! like the randomness


----------



## chrisstef

I got dibs on the pink pig. Whatever it is, i like it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know her; fantastic attitude but all else plummets from there.


----------



## jmartel

Kitchen timer. Was part of a wedding gift.

I sent these out in exchange for a brand new $400 exhaust for the motorcycle. I think I got a better deal considering it was all stuff from my scrap pile.


----------



## bhog

Stef ,drop the piggy or tie a rope to it first this time, you don't need a repeat trip to the er.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Pay heed; he is an expert.


----------



## chrisstef

Truth Tony. Hog's such an expert he keeps a pound of flour in his trunk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Duct tape and a shovel too….


----------



## Brit

Say what?


----------



## racerglen

Andy, it's a 'merican thang..


----------



## theoldfart

I am a confused 'merican. Huh? ;-)


----------



## racerglen

Kevin, it's the "duck" tape and the shovel..and the flour.. and..oh..think hog fergot the bacon fat..
(we'd use maple syrup…)


----------



## theoldfart

So hog covers his pig in fat, tapes it, ties it up and then Hog Heaven?


----------



## bhog

Lol nope, all lies^.


----------



## theoldfart

My Bad :0)


----------



## racerglen

Aww..C'mon hog, y'all can fess up..Steph likes it when the rest of us whimper..especialy if there's bacon involved.. ;-)


----------



## 489tad

Flour, really…....you guys are twisted. He He He


----------



## Boatman53

The state of my shop just got a little more crowded. I just put a deposit on this milling machine. It's a bit smaller than a Bridgeport but it runs on plain old 110 not 220 three phase. It comes with a ton of tooling too. 









But that means the little bench top mill I bought almost a year ago to the day will most likely be up for sale. I haven't fully committed to that yet.









There will be some bargains advertised in the next couple hours. I've got to make some serious room.
Jim


----------



## racerglen

So…Jim, you staring a busines ?
Some serious stuff there man..good haul !


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff Jim. That looks like it oughta come in real hany for ya. If you do sell tge smaller one it looks like itll fetch top dollar. Really clean lookin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ramping up. Congrats Jim.


----------



## Boatman53

I've wanted a Millrite for about a year and a half but stumbled on the Benchmaster first. I've got some bigger projects I'd love to do and this new one will do it. It even has the fittings to switch from vertical milling as in the pic to horizontal milling. 
Not starting a business just expanding what I've got. This just isn't the main direction of the business, a fun side line.
It's back to work tomorrow.
Jim


----------



## Mosquito

I'd love to get my hands on something like the benchmaster. Would be a lot of fun, but not in the cards yet for me I think…


----------



## Airframer

Mos get it while you still hold all the cards! Once you have another half you only get to play with 10% of the deck when she gives you permission ;-)


----------



## Boatman53

Eric makes a good point. I had my businss well established before I married and it's how I make money so I can pretty much do as I please. But as a hobby it's a bit harder to allocate the funds if you have any kind of budget. 
Just saying.
Jim


----------



## 7Footer

Man I had a near miss today in the shop… really makes me want to get a new table saw, this damn Hitachi I have and the crappy insert always causes pieces of wood to get caught on the back lip of it because its damn near impossible to get the insert flush with the table, and thank god I was somewhat prepared for something to go wrong. I knew it would be sketchy but I had a scrap piece of 2×4 that i was ripping off about a 1/2" strip from, and the length was about 7". (I shouldn't have done it but was almost done with a quick project and got in a hurry). Didn't want to take the time to get the crosscut sled out and all of that so I just chanced it, bad move! \

Anytime the stock isn't longer than the length of the blade insert it gets caught on the back lip of it and sure enough it got stuck ( I usually dont rip 2×4's or anything thicker than about 1" but again I got impatient), but I wasn't in front of the saw I was off to the side, had safety glasses on and 2 push-sticks, tried to push it through but it just wouldn't go, and as soon as I let off on the pushing pressure it kicked and sent that 2×4 flying across the room.. As I tried to pull away the wood flung back and hit my hand hard then ricocheted farther back and broke a couple of shop lights… The knuckle on my hand has a couple nice cuts and is bruised and sore as hell now but it could'be been worse! Might start looking for a new table saw, this has happened too many times with my hitachi.

Other than that my day was great! Seahawks win, I finally made a dust separator, and I have lots of new tools to play with from XMas!! Cheers fellas!


----------



## bhog

That or be a man and do as you like with your money now and forever. I'm not saying don't provide or ditch your bills etc, I'm just saying don't let somebody make you feel bad or not let you spend your hard earned money.


----------



## bhog

Be safe bud^. Have you thought about shimming the insert?


----------



## Boatman53

Need a nice saw? I just posted a free one in the classifieds. Glad you weren't hurt badly.
Jim


----------



## ShaneA

Kickback is bummer. Impressive how much force that blade can generate. Glad it was nothing too serious. I had a mental lapse couple of yrs ago while ripping small piece of quarter round free. Hurt my pride, left a nasty bruise on my stomach and most importantly a permanent perfect outline of quarter round stamped in the old midsection. Thank goodness for the extra cushion there.


----------



## jmartel

Well, the Jeep fire finally pushed me into buying some fire protection. Got a big bottle up in the shop now, and a smaller one in the kitchen.










Endulged the wife's OCD behavior and bought a whole bunch of storage bins so she can organize our legos (yeah, we're adults surprisingly)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are okay 7'.

Love ya Hog!

Damn Jmart that is a couple Legos.


----------



## 7Footer

thanks guys! yeah i've shimmed it time and time again but its just wasn't designed for that kind of work, the insert only sits on the right side of the blade with two little screws, so once you shim it and then tighten the screws it tilts the insert making the edge proud of the table… Yeah Shane the force it creates really is incredible.

Holy schnikies that is a lot of legos!


----------



## jmartel

That's what happens when you have 2 engineers who both received quite a bit of legos when they were kids. We detoured past both parent's houses on the move out to Seattle specifically to pick up legos and K'nex.


----------



## chrisstef

So now that you've shown us that you have about a half ton worth of legos I think we deserve to see whatcha built with those foot bruisers. Im expecting greatness here Jmart. Taj Mahal, Lady Liberty, Hog's Prius, etc …


----------



## Boatman53

We used to have about the same amount of legos we reluctantly gave them to an after school program. They are fun, but check out what this guy does with legos. http://brickartist.com/
Jim


----------



## AnthonyReed

Incredible.


----------



## donwilwol

My kids lego's, which are now my grandkids lego's fill a blue tote, but just 1 blue tote.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony prefers these over legos:










Ive actually toured the lego plant here in CT. There's some really amazing things they do in that place.


----------



## 489tad

7Footer, not to long ago in a magazine a guy had a problem with his insert. More or less than 1/2" in spots. He could never get the insert level. Problem was fixed. He made a plate from 3/8" (maybe, I can't remember). He put down epoxy putty then wax paper over the putty. Put the new insert in level. Putty dries. Now he has a level surface to the TS top. Hope this can help.


----------



## 489tad

We have a sizable collection of legos. My son still uses them evey now and then.

Notice the American Girl Three Flat that Santa delivered four years ago. Modular. Four Sections with the roof.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lies! I never play that type of Lego. Not even accidentally. Ever.


----------



## 489tad

7, I just read the description of your situation. Insert only rests on one side? I don't think the epoxy will work if there nothing underneath it.

Boatman is making me jealous. I wish I had room for a mill and a lathe.


----------



## jmartel

Nothing as great as a Prius, unfortunately. And I don't have photos from when I was younger. The wife is going OCD with her storage stuff, so we bought some shelving for our 3rd bedroom (AKA Storage room) to store all of our not-everyday used stuff, and some storage racks to hold the plastic bins of legos. There are so many legos…


----------



## chrisstef

We are about to embark on the same mission. With xmas the amount of kids toys has become overwhelming. We will be clearing out the spare bedroom and converting it into the new toy kingdom. Mama wants her living room back.


----------



## jmartel

Instead of a 3 bedroom townhouse, we have a 1 bedroom, with a rental room to a friend a few days a week and a storage room.


----------



## Mosquito

instead of a 2-bedroom apartment, I have a 1 bedroom with carpeted workshop 

Got Emilie moved into the house on Saturday, and I'll begin the 2 month process of moving myself in the near future. Then it'll be a 4 bedroom turned 2 bedroom + 1 storage + 1 hobby room lol

Hose isn't with out its issues… water meter/incoming pipe is in a cold room in the basement, and I guess the water pipes froze over night (the temperature when Emilie called me this morning was -11 outside). Leaving the door to the cold room open fixed the issue, but still…


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

I have been curious about this thread for a while. I'm just going to skick my 2 cents in.

My workshop is my garage. I thought that (Because I am a fool) that I could take down the gigantic Tub storage shelf this weekend by building 2 simple rolling Storage shelves. That Tub storage nightmare was heavy, huge and crammed to the gills with storage tubs, mosaic tile, various scraps of lumber and scrapes of trim that are still useful but entirely too small.

In front of that monster was a pile of wood flooring. Some - I keep for the office. The rest - Oh Lord - 8 boxes of flooring that I collected with good intentions and at very low prices (but not enough to do a closet). And of course, there was a very heavy pile of solid oak 3/4 inch oak flooring and oak counter top leftovers that I still have to keep.

I immediately put an add in Craig' list - free flooring and mosaic tile. The extras were gone within 3 hours.

Behind the monster shelf were a few busted floor lamps and about 100 pounds of old medical supplies, paperwork that has to be shredded, office supplies and medical journals. The old BBQ grill was also stuffed back there. It needs to be repaired and moved to the patio.

On the front side of the monster shelf were more tubs full of misc, lawn chairs and bits of furniture.

On the Garage door side was an old metal storage shelf weighed down with a bazillion gallons of paint. On top of all that, I had one wire frame shelf holding 4 massive ice chests above the entire shooting match.

If anything, I am understating the enormity of the situation. All of that junk had to come out! The shelves had to go because stationary shelfs just contribute to the problem. Things get stacked on things and in front of things until eventually there is no room to do anything, including organize.

When I cleared that crap out and put my two measley rolling storage shelves in. I discovered that There was no way to even fit the rest of the stuff back in the garage without once again piling it up.

I needed the monster shelf. I needed the old steel shelf. I needed the wire frame Shelf. I just can't solve my storage problems with them in the way. I'm as frustrated as ever. It looks like I'm still in the business of shoving things to the side so I can make small improvements.

Will it ever end? For someone who love to do woodwork - this SUCKS! I want my work room!!!


----------



## bhog

I love my ep3. That is all.

Stef is an amazing dogger, he's been doing it for years. His record is 13 to the face.

In yo face.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Let it all out Mark.

"I love my ep3." - I am troubled by the stick positioning but I can see why you like it. You have a nice Prius.

Stef does love the park.

Face.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mark, you need to chip away at those problems… Posting the flooring was a start, now…

- what's with the bazillion gals of paint?
- shred paper!
- to the curb with the lamps
- fix the grill

Then re-evaluate.

Yeah, I know, oversimplified, but I hope it's seen as encouragement. Keep your eyes on the prize, we'll encourage.


----------



## chrisstef

Most paint can be brought to a paint store for recycling too. Theyll take 5 gallons at a time around here.

My other solution for ya Mark. Dumpster. 20 yarder.  Grill, lamps, scrap, cardboard, bhog … All in the dumpster.

Another thought. Scrap metal guys on craigslist. Theyll take anything. Just hang the grip out of the back of your pants when they show up. Keep em straight ya know.


----------



## bhog

Tony the stick position is pretty easy to get used to. Ever drove one?

He loves the park. I knew you would catch that. I love thee.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - Dont let hog show you how to shift and pull the ebrake at the same time. Its basically a modified shocker. Im hip to his game now. Sneaky Hog, thats not how you powerslide.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOLOLOL! Modifying the shocker is artful in every way.

"Ever drove one?" - No but I had this weird step-uncle once. Other than the twig presentation I like the car though.


----------



## Tim457

Mark, welcome to the fray. Try looking for a local place that will shred your paper stuff for you. The place by me charges $10 for the first 80 pounds and it's cheaper after that. 80 pounds of paper is a whole lot though, they do shredding for businesses. I think I took in 10-20 pounds and didn't mind a bit paying the $10, it was so worth it not feeding all the stuff in and dealing with jams, mess, etc.


----------



## woodcox

Working on my ninety percentile status. Some months ago a fridge line leaked behind my kitchen cabinets and saturated the ceiling drywall in the laundry room below. Second time this has happened since I remodeled. This time I went with a dropped ceiling down there just in case. I hate drywall more than my cats. I ripped up all the carpet down there over a year ago. F$&@!%g cats! A new roll and pad have been waiting on me almost as long to install it, not to mention the wife. My motivation came from her wanting one lower cabinet removed in the laundry so she can have a place for a couple hampers out of the way. I heard- "I get a big new cabinet for the shop"  New vinyl stickums through out, then finally I can get the carpet down.










Just noticed this book-match on one of the lower doors. 









One of The Other Guys received a dental dam with his Prius.


----------



## bhog

Soup kitchen? I'd have to load up on pre workout first.


----------



## chrisstef

Kinda looks like an owl in your ply there woodcox.

Speaking of 90%er's, ive gotta drag my butt up to the wood hut and get some backsplash material. Friggin walnut has gotten wicked expensive up here. One place has it for $7.50/bf and another at almost $10/bf for 4/4. I might have to make a run up to the saw mill. I don't know if I can support that kind of pricing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If I remember correctly what Scotty said, Bhog doesn't use the dam that came with his car Woodcox. Due to a peanut allergy or something of the like.

A matter of principle Stef; I hear ya.


----------



## john2005

Dang Stef, that almost as expensive as it is here. Almost. And while I sympathize it's hard to feel too bad for a guy with glorious walnut countertops. There are a few of those running around though. We call them Formica.


----------



## CL810

Woodcox, the work is looking good. I know what you mean about cats. About 25 years ago, after a carpet ripping out event, I said it's me or them. Luckily I'm still here. Now I gotta figure out how to deal with the 3 dogs.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, stef, what makes it worse is that prices here in Seattle are lower than there in CT. And I'm even in a city where everything needs to be trucked in, plus, the PNW this side of the mountains basically doesn't have any natural hardwood trees. All softwood.

I had a local sawyer in North Stonington who I bought a bunch of cheap stuff from, but I don't have his contact info anymore. Nice guy. Sold me some 2" thick cherry slabs for $2.50/bdft, and then took about 25% off the final price. Said he had some walnut too for about $2/bdft, but I moved before I could get any.


----------



## bhog

Well jmart unless you count big leaf maple lol


----------



## theoldfart

OK now I really like my scrub. Needed to take about 3/8" off and just a few swipes later 









Ready for the smoother









Granted just BORGx4, but wow!


----------



## bhog

Used to cut a lot of madrone back home too lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive never worked big leaf or madrone before. West coast wood.


----------



## 7Footer

I've always wanted to work with some madrone but haven't yet, I see the trees all over the place around here, you can't miss them cuz they are so bright red, super cool looking, wonder if its hard to find clear madrone though because most of the trees I see around here are very knotty .. I just worked with some Pacific Yew, I'd be happy if I never had to again, that is the strangest crap I've ever 'tried' to work with, oh and come to find out its toxic.

Dan - yes it sits on the right with only 2 screws.. it's funny I have a pile of at least 5 failed inserts I've attempted to make for my TS, there is one guy here on LJ's who actually kind of 'fused' his insert together with a piece of wood, but it limits what you can do, if you want to put a dado stack or tilt the blade you can't… One of these days I might find a decent older TS and keep the hitachi for ripping rough stock or something..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good stuff Kevin.

I Googled Madrone and there are a bunch of pictures of Manzanita mixed amongst the Madrone pictures. Is Madrone as hard as Manzanita?


----------



## jmartel

I haven't bought much maple out here, so I don't know much about big leaf. I just know the lumber dealer near me has high prices on the figured stuff.


----------



## Airframer

Have you ever been to Hardwoods To Get out in Bellingham? I have been wanting to go have a look but just haven't made it out there yet.


----------



## 7Footer

Wood database says madrone is 1460 on janka and manzanita is 2350… I think Madrone is super dense though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks 7'.


----------



## bhog

I've never worked with manzanita so I'm not sure how they compare. I remember hating to chop madrone with an ax as a kid.

Just got the ok to build the tops for an L shaped bar that's 8×8 for a basement remodel I've been working on here recently. Gonna stef it and use solid walnut. I am getting ready to be busier than I already am( lol).Crazy lately , we are normally kinda slow over winter.

Tony is a slave for Cawk and loves huge heifers.


----------



## bhog

Damn it takes me awhile to type lol. ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's like you read my diary….

Bigger the better.


----------



## BarbS

I've been revamping my shop, moving things around, and preparing to build a hand tool cabinet. Cutting the first wood for it today, after aligning everything and organizing my work stations. I now have the double garage divided into the turning workstations on the right:









and the bench/hand tool and assembly table on the left side:









with other machinery set up along the back wall:









I'm just hoping our mild winter weather allows me some glue-ups and finisihing opportunities. If not, I'll just keep cutting out parts I need until I can assemble them. Feeling excited for 2014!


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of eye candy in that space Barb. Youre working those big slabs for the cabinet build right?


----------



## BarbS

Yes. When completed, it will be based on a Shaker step-back design, a little over 40" wide and 7ft. tall. I may even have room for a crown molding on it, if in the time of the building, elves don't come in and lower my upper garage rafters (meaning, if I don't screw up on planning the proper dimensions.) ;-)


----------



## woodcox

Good luck Barb. Nice drill press you have there.


----------



## ShaneA

^whoa, now that is a shop. Lots of goodness in there.


----------



## bhog

I am currently accepting applications for sugar mommas.


----------



## john2005

THats a lot to take in all at once Barb. And very well organized too. I am sure youre cabinet will be spectacular. Keep the pics coming.

P.s. we don't believe Bhog to be right in the head. Or Stef. Or Tony.


----------



## BarbS

When bhog and Barb get together, it's going to go like this: "Well, where's the sugar?" "I thought You brought it!"


----------



## theoldfart

Oh, she's gonna fit in here at the asylum just fine! Atta girl Barb, lookin forward the tool cab build.


----------



## donwilwol

When bhog and Barb get together

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't.


----------



## CL810

When bhog and Barb get together

Where do I buy tickets for the event?


----------



## 7Footer

Behold the "Wooden Cube Plyo Box" by Rage, found this at Dick's today.. about 16" tall, maybe 2' long and 16" wide.. on sale for $139!!! At least they countersunk the screws.


----------



## jmartel

I built a set of 2 boxes like that for a coworker last year, painted, and everything for $120. And mine even had hinged lids so you could store workout equipment in there when not in use.

They didn't even use a very good plywood it looks like on those.

I haven't been up to there in Bellingham, airframer. Most of what I'm building for myself now is going to be focused on Walnut. So, I've got a small stash of that, and will go back to craigslist when I need more.


----------



## chrisstef

Are you $hittin me?! Those never go on sale!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"You try and mix life with da railroad. Life don't mix with the railroad."

Just got home after a couple days. We're lettin' the kids stay up. Hope we don't regret it tomorrow.

All you squatters go to bed already?


----------



## Airframer




----------



## theoldfart

Nah, just got in from an evening of awesome music. Saw five acts! Rippin' good time. Maybe time for an adult beverage or two.


----------



## theoldfart

My post just went into the ozone again!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Following up on MarkTheFiddler's comments about paint (and others suggesting getting rid of it. While not of the "green religion" I do try not to let too much stuff which can cause problems go to the land fill. So, how do you get rid of old paint? Our local landfill has a solution. if you have say a quart left in a gallon can just start stirring in cat litter until all the paint is adhered to the litter. Step 2, leave the lid off for a week. Now you have painted cat litter which CAN safely go to the land fill.


----------



## bhog

Barb , we can make the sugar. Lol

Happy new year everybody.


----------



## BarbS

Beets or cane sugar? I'm afraid the farming would take us away from woodworking!


----------



## Boatman53

Happy New Year my friends!
Jim


----------



## john2005

^hahaha. Barbs gonna fit in fine it seems.
Happy New Years all


----------



## chrisstef

I hereby present the Senor Testiculo award for the calendar year 2013 to …. Barb!


----------



## donwilwol

I just hope I make it to Dick's before the Wooden Cube Plyo Boxes are gone!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Happy New Year!

You all jumped right on my post and gave some excellent advice! Sounds like you all have been there before in some fashion or another.

It's before 8 am here. I'm waging war again today. I'll start by buying a few studs (2×4s  and kitty litter. After that I'll wrap my knee and put on the back brace. I'll report at the end of the day.


----------



## waho6o9

Happy New Year everybody!

Barb rocks!

Looking forward to a good report Mark.


----------



## bhog

Maybe we should just buy the sugar?

Slept in till 9, never happens in the middle of the week.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Morning, all! Stunned at the cut-rate pricing of those plywood boxes. I mean, how's a fella supposed to compete with that???

Messy shop pic from yesterday:


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, your messy pic is better'n my clean pic on a good day!


----------



## KelvinGrove

For Barb and Bhog….my bride is an outstanding farmer! (as we speak she is curing Canadian bacon to be smoked) If you let me play too, she can make the sugar while the three of us make saw dust! (Or is three way saw dust making too much for a family woodworking site?)

And Bhog…we slept late too… We actually stayed up till 2:00 AM (London time)


----------



## AnthonyReed

What the hell happened in here?!?

Happy New Year.


----------



## BarbS

I agree! Nobody but a LumberJock could get so sidetracked so easily. Glad you guys are amused, but golly, this relationship with bhog is deteriorating rapidly! ;-) I think I'll stay put in the Pacific NW with my nine grandchildren and my Vietnam Vet HONEY! Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## theoldfart

Wise choice! BHog is a bit fickle and a wimp, keeps on goin back to Tony and Stef despite the abuse.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony swears that Hog makes the best morning after french toast though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It does not hold a candle to your "clean and hum" though.


----------



## 489tad

Slept till 10:30. Price is right almost over. Then clean the driveway. 3".


----------



## 489tad

Just went back a few post to catch up on the goings on. Twisted.


----------



## ToddJB

State of the shop year end review

2013: Puke was everywhere. No vision. No direction. In the throws of finishing a basement so endless things in shop that should not be.




























2014: Puke still everywhere. But now I have benches, direction and vision. Basement is mostly done and only one area of the garage has left over basement materials.




























I'm not one for resolution, maybe because I have low resolve, but I do have some goals for 2014.

Organize - this is the year for storage. I have big plans for the French and their cleats. As well as figuring out optImal work flows.

Fix - I am a huge old tool guy. But I am a huge bottom feeder too. This typically equates to most of my machines needing work. I would like to get all the current machines in my shop functioning, and maybe even one or two fully restored.

Produce - woodworking has taken a back seat to construction over the last few years. I would like a role reversal, and with the vast majority of the basement done I believe it can happen.

Heres to you and yours. Happy New Year!


----------



## 7Footer

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## BarbS

ToddJB - what a great way to start the new year! Those photos look like night and day. A positiive upswing! It must feel really good.


----------



## bhog

Dang, dumped and then called a wimp. Before I started cutting I was hitting 300 for sets of 5 on flat bench, and I can curl stef so I motion that we say that I like the abuse lol.

My morning coffee is what closes the deal most of the time. I sip quality.

Nice shop pics


----------



## ShaneA

You are not going to put one of those creepy pictures of yourself up like Al did a year or so ago, are you? Just because you drive an electric car, doesn't make you any less a man in my book buddy.


----------



## bhog

Lol no " it puts the lotion on its skin " pics from me. Too many mad fappers. Well maybe.

Almost forgot to add in above that I'm ok with woodworking 3 ways.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Morning was spent knee deep in kitty liter and paint. About 10 gallons bit the dust. I think a few of those buckets were in the house when I moved in almost 20 years ago. What a mess!

I finished building and installing the last of the storage lofts. I can't believe I actually built a section of high loft that is only a foot wide. It had to go next to the garage door track and give me a little room to actually store things. I still felt like it was needed because now all of my current paint colors are stored along with my grout and other hard to store watchawhodats.

A lot of my scrap wood got used up on that skinny shelf. All those little pieces of 2×4 you cling to (which is part of my problem) got put to good use. 9 inch joists - who woulda figured? I also had a bunch of plywood and 1x pine scapes. They became the shelf surface.

Something was different this time. When I had to move the junk back into the garage tonight I had a place to stash most of it. Still not organized but it's out of the way while I chip away at the rest of the nightmare. Today felt like a victory as opposed to my dismal disappointment from this past weekend.

I filled up the burn box with a bunch of scrap scraps. Is that a new term? What I'm most impressed with is the amount of garbage I have to dump. 12 big garbage bags of shredded confidential documents and a mountain of junk. The recycle dumpster is full and I have 9 days until the next collection. We can't close the lid on the garbage dumpster.

I should be able to wage war again this weekend. I'm hopeful that I can finish the garage this month. I need to move on to installing a new sprinkler system in February. March will be garden shed month. If I'm lucky, I'll be able to wrap up a few woodworking projects and give my woodworking itch a well deserved scratch.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mark, sounds like a WIN today! Scrap scrap? I've got that stuff too, but it's not separated like yours. Lots to do, keep up the small victories and you'll get there.


----------



## jmartel

Took an hour or so and sharpened all my chisels, and one of my plane blades tonight. I still have a few planes I need to flatten the soles of and sharpen the blades on though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good work Mark. If you haven't used it in several years…..get rid of it


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Thanks for the encouragement Smitty.

By the way, I've got a good friend who is one heck of a good GC. He asked me to lend him a hand come Saturday next. He's cutting cabinets. That's some free hands on training for me.

The other awesome thing is he likes to trade me hours. He wants to give me one for one. What kind of a guy would match GC hours to assistant hours? I'd say that's someone with a huge heart.

I say this Smitty because I know very of you but everything I have seen of you reminds me of him. In my estimation, that's some awful good company sir. I really appreciate you Smitty.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Red, I keep telling myself not to be a pack rat. So far this project has taught not to pick up stuff just because it's a super bargain. I have to be ready to use it immediately or it's no bargain. Buying a bunch of bargains is part of the reason I'm upside down.

My wife makes me look good by contrast. She keeps a hard copy of every email she has ever responded to. She prints out websites that interest her and keeps them. I don't think she has embraced data portability like most Pc users.

If my wife spent money on something. We have to keep it. I have quite a bit of that logic creeping around in my head as well. I think it has to do with being raised by children of the Great Depression. That's one of my theories about why I'm such a junk monger..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mark, glad to encourage and help in this (very) small way with a big challenge. Payoff is shop time, and that's huge!


----------



## woodcox

I started a stumpy nubs project tonight. All of this is necessary avoidance of my table saw as I need some degree of accuracy here. 









I have a couple dropped ceiling tiles stacked up under the oak ply for a sacrificial cutting surface, works great. My new DeWalt is bliss, definitely recommended. Very light and it is the quietest circular I have ever heard. I'm thinking of polishing or sealing the aluminum shoe. It leaves skid marks across the grain. Any suggestions to quell this? Just using a DW forty tooth and going to try a sixty tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

I don't think there is a way to avoid the skidmarks. I haven't found any to cure mine yet WC. A little bacon strip never hurt nobody. Ohh wait were talkin circ saws. I sanded the shoe/plate/whatever ya call it on my old circ saw and it helped out a bit. A lil wax is nice too.

I scored me a new rigid circ saw for xmas that im yet to try out. My cordless Dewalt charger finally gave up on me after 8 years. Adios 18v. Hello Milwaukee impact driver.

Good progress Mark, gotta chip away at those big projects.


----------



## DaddyZ

WOW we got BarbS on this thread messing with Bhog, stef talking about skidmarks..

What else is the new year going to bring ?

Mark a cleaner & more organized Shop that's what…

Todd even found a bike in his garage !!!


----------



## mochoa

Just catching up, Stef those counter tops look awesome man!


----------



## chrisstef

The holidays bring out the best Pat.

Thanks Maur. Hopefully within the next couple of weeks ill have a before and after shot including backsplashes and new flooring. Pic will feature me drinking a celebratory whiskey from a mason jar in your honor sir. Why? Just cuz I like your style.

FYI - I joined the two fresstanding sections together using those zipbolts and thought I would have an issue with a "v groove" in the finish where they met. I didn't. Awesome sauce. No feathering required. I just left the painters tape along the edge slightly raised so the finish had something to keep it from falling off the edge. Worked like a charm.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - Awesome

Pat - I wish I only found *A* bike. There are like 10 in there. Fixing up old bikes is a dwindling hobby. This spring I'll get most of them out the door to fund some other things.


----------



## bhog

Stef you goin fuel? You prob don't need the fuel but I love mine.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill probably go M12 Hog. Ive come to realize that I don't need a lot of juice for the things I use it for. I got real tired of lugging that 18v dewalt around. With my dainty little wrists it got heavy quick.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, are you sold on the M12 for the impact? With cordless power tools I've become a Ridgid guy through and through. They're the only company that if/*when* the battery or charger craps out, they'll just give you a new one. I've exercised this multiple times. I have their 12V drill and I love it. I can't speak of their impact though. I might be concerned that any 12V might not have enough ass to oblige what an impact is designed for. I think their best deal is their 18V drill, driver, and radio with 2 batteries for $199.#


----------



## chrisstef

By no means sold on anything at the moment. Im currently loaning a work issued m18. Free chargers are worth something that's for sure. Appreciate the heads up brah. Im going to look into that.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, actually they they'll replace any of it if you register online properly. I've gone with their routers, sanders, shop vac, chop saw, multimax, dills/impact, and sawzall, all because of the lifetime guarantee. If the issue is with the tool itself you need to either take it to a service center (not HD) or mail the item to them to cash in, but with batteries and chargers the tool rental at HD will swap it out for you. Thus far I've only had a battery crap out.


----------



## bhog

Had a few of the older rigid tools. Only prob ever was the batteries. Forgot to fill out the crap like always.


----------



## SASmith

Hog, do you ever bump the speed selector on the fuel impact driver?
It seems like any time I grab one I switch it from 3 to 1. Maybe I just have fat hands.
I do love the fuel sawzall.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Howdy,

On Black Friday I scored the Milwaukee M12 Drill /impact Drill Combo set with two batteries, a charger and tote bag for $99.00. The drill has not impressed me at all with it's very slow speed and decided lack of torque. The impact driver has handled everything I have thrown at it. I'm super pleased with it. I have not attempted to use it on anything harder than plywood - But - It will seat a screw through a knot without a problem. Battery goes about 45 minutes with constant use. I think I get a full charge in less than 20 minutes. With 2 batteries going, there is no inconvenience.

I don't know if it makes a difference to you all but I pre drill every screw hole. It could be the reason I've never failed to sink a screw. I guess I have driven a about a 1000 screws by now. It has failed to remove 4 old stripped screws. They were in really bad shape to begin with.

I like the Rigid Warranties and how the rigid power tools feel. Nice ergonomics. What I don't like is how often I have to use the warranties. Those tools are a little bit fragile for my liking. I don't think a tool is qualified as sturdy unless I have dropped it 5 times. 

FYI - I'm already up to 3 drops on the Milwaukee. I'm definitely not bragging. It's reaching my sturdy tool guideline a little too fast.


----------



## bhog

No I haven't done that but I seem to sometimes hit the forward/reverse button. I read about people hitting the gear selector so I don't think you're alone there. A plumber I talked to the other day said only complaints he had heard on them was that they can explode screws lol. I use 2nd gear a lot and only use 3 if I'm in a hurry or driving lags. Power and batterie life is amazing and also the 1st gear is awesome for starting screws.


----------



## 7Footer

I got the Ridgid X4 drill last year about a month before they came out with the combo pack of the drill and impact driver :-(, I love the drill, don't know if its still true but at the time it had the most torque in it's class. The guy who does some contracting work for me sometimes liked it so much he went out and bought the set. I got the impact driver for xmas and I'm freaking in love with it. Impact driver is awesome, I've already used it a bunch and only had it a week. My wife was the one who got me the drill last year and somehow she got 3 batteries so now that I have the impact I am set, batteries are still going strong and I'm yet to tackle anything it can't handle. We've got that Milwaukie set at work and the guys like it, I haven't used it enough to make a comparison though.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Jim. I like that new mill you bought! I have a Chinese mill from Smithy and use it all the time for woodworking. I put a HF $10 digital caliper on it for a digital Z axis.

My shop is all cleaned up for the winter and I posted an new photos in my workshop tab. Nothing to be done in there until April….............Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Started doing the bench top finally. Edge joining now, a lot of bow so snapped a line;








I used the scrub and then a cambered #7. The scrub takes off a lot of wood fast!








Square and flat. And a bit of a mess!


----------



## donwilwol

Wind chill is below zero!! I'm not even going to try to warm up the shop today.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, just a bit nippy! Skipped skiing today, don't want to freeze the face. Shop is in the cellar so temps not bad. I have access to a saw stop on Tuesday evening so need to have all the stock ready, not about to try and rip 20 or so 8'+ 8/4 planks by hand. :0)


----------



## Mosquito

*Don* windchill below 0? Here in MN we're just happy to have an ambient temperature get above 0 lol Our forcasted high for Sunday is -8, and the most recent I saw on the weather was a high of -17 on Monday… ouch.


----------



## donwilwol

And to think I used to ice fish in this crap. What was wrong with me!!


----------



## Mosquito

lol an ice house stays nice and warm! Though I'd much rather be snowmobiling than ice fishing… snowmobiling in -10 is a bit cold for me, especially after the sun goes down


----------



## theoldfart

Much rather kick and glide to keep warm. Sledding seems awfully cold. I've backcountry skied at well below zero up in Canada and stayed warm, just have to keep moving.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup a balmy 8 degrees here in CT. I don't do nothin when its this cold. No ski, no fish, no sled. You couldn't pay me to spend any prolonged period of time outside. My hour and a half this morning clearing the driveway was plenty for this guy.

Began amputation of upper horn on a saw handle last night. Going to use some QS Cherry for the repair. Wish me luck girls.


----------



## Mosquito

lol 10 degrees is about my cut off for switching from my open face helmet with goggles to my closed face snowmobile helmet… once it gets closer to -10 I have issues with frost on the inside of my visor, which is no good.


----------



## donwilwol

I have no were to go and not expecting company, so even the cleanup can wait for tomorrow.


----------



## SASmith

Hog, I agree that they have alot of torque. 
I use it to remove lug nuts now.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like its Jack thirty to me Don. Jus Sayin.


----------



## donwilwol

its five o'clock somewhere!!


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

^ YES YES YESSSSSS


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL….."morning dew on angels nipples".... oh man.

Looks like it's butt cold everywhere. Every since the recession hit, I usually get cut back to conductor (or Corn-ductor in NE). This years no exception. Man I hate working out in the cold. Crappola.


----------



## donwilwol

….."morning dew on angels nipples"….

Nothing seductive about that!


----------



## chrisstef

I usually get cut back to conductor (or Corn-ductor in NE).

Better than being cut back to cornholer Red. Always lookin on the bright side.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, maybe I need to quit wussin out.


----------



## ToddJB

It's 61 in Denver - perhaps my mere presence has a great effect on that.


----------



## jmartel

It's a bone chilling 45 degrees today. Brr….

Got the Veritas Dovetail saw and 3 Narex mortising chisels in the mail yesterday. Now I need to find something to play with them on.


----------



## TerryDowning

Lunchtime!!









My sympathies to those in the Northeast of the U.S.A. or any any other cold climate.

I got 2 Grammercy holdfasts and the turning saw kit for Christmas!!

I don't know how I've gotten by without Holdfasts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It'll be a high of 0 degrees here on Sunday, we're told… Wow…


----------



## Mosquito

I'm coming to visit Smitty!

People who don't experience prolonged periods of below 0 temperatures don't seem to understand the huge difference that just getting above 0 makes… it's completely psychological, because +2 isn't much different than -2, but DAMN does it feel better just knowing it's above 0 lol

When I went to school in Fargo, we'd almost always have 1-2 weeks at a time where the temperature would never get above 0, ever. Blah


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's going to be chilly tomorrow and Wednesday might require shoes.


----------



## Airframer

And here I sit just an hour or so south of Canada and it is Sunny and 46… This is the twilight zone of weather I tell you.

I lived in KC for about 10 years back in High School and I can relate to the relief of being above 0. Though the absolute coldest I have ever felt was the day I flew out of boot camp and it was a windchill of -50 at Chicago Midway airport. That is a cold I have never felt before and hope never to experience again! Though it didn't stop me and about 25 other booters from huddling outside enjoying our first cigarettes in 8 weeks lol…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Know what you mean Mos. When it gets to 115deg here in Las Vegas, we really appreciate the 110 degree days! Sorry to tell you all that it is a balmy 61 degrees here. Lots of sunshine ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

It's odd… we had a 48 degree day on Saturday (made moving my Fiance into the house we're renting a lot better), and then the high on Sunday was -3, and that was at midnight as the temperature dropped from Saturday!

And holy crap, never seen this happen before…
http://www.valleynewslive.com/story/24355944/governor-orders-all-minnesota-public-schools-will-be-closed-monday


----------



## GMatheson

Guess I can chime in from north of the border. When I left for work this morning it was -38C with the wind chill.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Paul - You took the words right out of my mouth. Although - we are not enjoying 61 degrees today.

My friends up North - I don't know how you do it.

Paul - I know exactly how you feel - except it's a tad more humid and slightly cooler in Dallas. 95 degrees sometimes feels like paradise after a stint at 110 degrees.


----------



## theoldfart

You want an experience? Try camping at -10 and listen to TLOML howl at having to take a natural breaking in the dark at 2am. Not something I'd want to repeat!


----------



## jmartel

Question for the panel here. Is it completely blasphemous to use a figured veneer with a Craftsman style? Got an idea bouncing around in my head.


----------



## ShaneA

I don't think so Jmart. Kinda puts a subtle twist on it.


----------



## theoldfart

I don't see why not. After all Stickley used QSWO as lot and that is obviously figured.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Actually Jmart, I'm always baffled at how many antiques (craftsman style or not) have veneers. Here's one at my in-laws. See the veneer chip on the door.


----------



## jmartel

I wasn't necessarily asking about veneers, as I know that that's how Stickley made their legs. More along the lines of the figured stuff. Fancy wood grain really isn't typical of the normal clean lined arts and crafts stuff. I can't see the photo at work, Red. I'll check it later.

I'm going to be ordering some very awesome figured veneer for a job for a friend, and was thinking about picking up a few extra pieces to use on an upcoming project. I don't want to let the cat out of the bag yet though.


----------



## woodcox

Terry, experience says make you turning saw pin holes under sized. Get em as tight as possible. Their plan says drill 1/4" holes for the 1/4" pins. My saw rotates on the pins too easily under tension using it. I'm thinking of plugging and redrilling my frames. Tapered pins are available somewhere but they are pricey. Good luck. It is a fun build.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I still think it's fine if it's done right Jmart. There are certainly folks doing modern takes on A&C. For example a walnut blanket chest with highly figured curly maple panels. It's not my taste, but I have friends/clients who would eat it up.

btw, how come you don't ask furniture questions on the furniture forum….lol


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks for the input woodcox.

I'll drill the handles on my lathe when I get to the turning part. I'll look at the pins. I'm pretty sure they are the tapered ones. (Maybe just a flat? I have to look.)

This one is down on the project list and will have to wait a bit (Hopefully not too long). With my Daughter's Baby Shower less than 2 weeks away, LOML keeps piling on new projects.

I built three of these over the holiday break from some 1/2 inch ply left overs from another project. One of the boxes was built from scraps glued up to size. 8 inch cubes.









Wife is decorating with colored to paper to look like baby blocks that will be center pieces on tables.

I'm pretty sure she has a few other "quick" projects I'm sure that will drop on me in one week (the night before the shower).

After the shower is her birthday, then the baby comes (valentine's day). Oldest son is getting married at the end of March and I have volunteered to make a keepsake box and bride and groom pens.

Oh and in between there is the shop made tool swap. So yeah the turning saw is on hold for a bit.


----------



## woodcox

Sorry Terry I meant to say the holes through the frames need to be tight to prevent the frame from rocking.


----------



## jmartel

I would have asked furniture makers, but I already had this tab open and was lazy.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

So next step…. heroin chips?


----------



## bhog

He is really waiting for the wiener flavor to launch Tony. Tube steak, dirty wang, and post relations are on his list.


----------



## chrisstef

So youre saying you got them in the R&D stage Hog? Hows the taste testing goin? Startin to match up?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's like art, your sickness.


----------



## bhog

Lol I'm not gonna deny it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speaking of art… 








Titled Green Shirt, an installation at The Norton which I had not been to at night to see it illuminated.

Turns out some chicks like art museums better than pubs.


----------



## bhog

May need to have you come in on the taste testing finals. I am spending way too much having sub par help do it all. Truth is ,nobody knows those tastes as good as you, you are a professional filatioist after all. Lol at filatioist


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not a clue…

Urban does not even possess the likes.


----------



## theoldfart

spelled fellatio maybe?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahah!!! {tearing up a little}


----------



## theoldfart

jus sayin'


----------



## chrisstef

For the right price most people can be bought. Youre typical angle of intern experience wont work with me hog. Im for too seasoned for those shenanigans.


----------



## theoldfart

now i'm confused :0(


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

Sweet and ambitious! beware the gullets


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got my eye on them gullets. This is a disston 7, 7 ppi rip saw. Required a good amount of jointing which will require a good bit of reshaping.


----------



## bhog

Yeah it was a twist off fillatio ( lol ) was gonna say fillater but to be honest these are way too big of words for Stef. He needs to read Cawk swallower to understand.

Omg


----------



## KelvinGrove

chrisstef, how would you trade to ship me some of those maple bacon chips?


----------



## chrisstef

KG - im bought cheaply and easily. That and stop and shop is but around the corner. Its the first time i seen em on the shelf. How could i resist coming home without them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef's bacon obsession always reminds me of this scene in Grumpier Old Men.

Oh man. Still gets me after all these years. I just like that story.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef probably not in a joking mood right now as his chiefs are choking.

I've been putting a lot of hours on the rails lately. Time to reward myself with a little dew off of angels nipples.


----------



## RGtools

Today was demo day on an interior wall. Not load bearing thank god, but I have done about as many laps in cobweb infested blown in insulation hell as I want to do for one day.

All in all. a kickass way to spend a birthday .


----------



## chrisstef

Hide the sharp objects. Thats depressing.


----------



## donwilwol

Happy birthday Ryan. Demo day is about as good as it gets.


----------



## ShaneA

Wish I could say I did not see that epic collapse coming. Worst D in NFL…and 5 Pro Bowlers on D to boot


----------



## theoldfart

Hippo Birdy Two Ewe! And getting smashed to boot, Have a good one Ryan


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Doh…..I didn't really think they'd lose it. Sorry Stef and Shane.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be out back. In the snow. With the bottle. Dont bother me.


----------



## chrisstef

I feel like a cubs fan.


----------



## theoldfart

Lotta scar tissue, eh?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The first step is admitting your a lovable loser.


----------



## bhog

^ lol and admitting you have low enough self esteem to care what a bunch of over paid baby's running on a field do.

Hey stef I hope you smash your nutts next time you sit to pee.

Might not be joking.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some bhog tough love

I have fun rooting for my team. But I admit, I don't get near as bummed out as I used to when they lose. Growing up and having a family changes perspective on things.


----------



## ShaneA

I keep low expectations for KC sports teams. Decades of lean times has brought me to it. Even up 28 in the second half was not comfortable.

Figures that a guy who drives an electric car would not be into sports…lol


----------



## bhog

Yeah, I agree Red. I used to be real into sports ,played baseball and football even ,but somewhere along the lines I got out of it.

One of these days I'll post a pic of the power plant and exhaust on that 'lectric car o mine.


----------



## Airframer

Sports? Isn't that that thing that meathead douchebags play? Yeah.. not much of a fan (was a band nerd in school)

Got to spend most of the day in the ER with the boy today. He spent the night at grandmas house last night and woke today with a 104 temp. It has been a fun day let me tell you..


----------



## jmartel

Keeping in with our storage/organization theme from the last week, I put up a wall of chalkboard paint in the kitchen tonight.










Lots of doodling will commence. I can't guarantee that there won't be high school level maturity drawings there within the first week. Gotta wait 3 days to draw on it apparently according to the can. I'm going to be painting on a calendar layout as well to use as a planner.

Also, new toys in the mail.










Yes, my tablesaw needs the top cleaned like hell. It's on the list.


----------



## chrisstef

Man Hog, i thought we were cool. Ill make sure to kick you next time youre down. It sounds like yoyre still harboring some resentment when the scale at pop warner told you that you were to big to play .

I root for my teams but like Red said it doesnt take precedence over real life. It dont take the sting away from blowing a 28 point lead though. I cant even watch sportscenter this morning.

Im gonna go drown my sorrows in maple syrup and bacon. Sniffle.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig the chalkboard paint and the chisles jmart. I scored the same mortisers for xmas myself.


----------



## 489tad

I hitched my band wagon to Green Bay. 16 and still snowing here. Have 4. Calling for ten.

Jmartel is that the crosscut. Or dovetail. I bought the cc on cyber second Monday. One little scuff on the blade is all I can see. I tried it out. Cuts and feels nice
.


----------



## bhog

That ts top looks like a piece of barn wood. After you clean it wax it a couple times n be aware when u first use it. Gonna slide with no restraint > Stef >


----------



## Tim457

I thought that was barn wood or a workmate till he said it was a table saw and I took another look.

Shane, talk about low expectations, try being a Lions fan. At least the Chiefs have been good while people who are alive could remember it.

Maple bacon potato chips. Gotta find me some of those now before they are made illegal for being more addictive than crack. Jalapeño chips are pretty close for me though.


----------



## chrisstef

I think we found our backsplash. Whatta ya say gang?


----------



## ShaneA

Will that be the extent of the height? Like the slate linear mosaic look, not super easy to maintain…but digging the look. You are on your way now.


----------



## chrisstef

That would be the height. 6". Id run it up to the underside of the hood behind the stove though.


----------



## ShaneA

Going to test your grouting and caulking skillz. So you will not be using any pencil or half rounds to cap the sides/ends? Those pieces get spendy quick unfortunately.


----------



## 489tad

IMO. I would cap the top of the tile with a 1/2 or 3/4 inch bullnose of walnut to tie it together.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ohhh. I like that idea. Maybe even enough walnut cutoffs to pull it off?


----------



## bhog

^ hell yeah


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog you are my hero, I don't care if you drive a Prius. In fact I might buy one because of you.

I hope Baby-AF is better Eric.

I like it Jmart and congrats on the new acquisitions.

Not sure if it is you or your wife that is choosing the particulars on the kitchen remodel but it is looking great. I love that for the backsplash.


----------



## chrisstef

Still undetermined on the quarter round and edging. Im just the help.


----------



## Airframer

Baby AF is having a hard time of it. His fever is all over the place today from 99 - 104 then back around again. Feeling pretty helpless right now just got to ride out the storm till this thing breaks.


----------



## chrisstef

Geez man. Poor little buddy. Not responding to tylenol or nothin huh Eric?


----------



## Airframer

He is and he isn't. It will go down for about 30 mins then start to climb again. Been using a cold washcloth on the forehead in between doses and he is down to his skiveys.. not much else we can do for him at that point.

They got him on antibiotics so hopefully this is the worst of it.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like a wild ride. Kids a resilient thankfully. Hopefully his temp levels off sooner rather than later.


----------



## chrisstef

So i was chillin on the couch and i smelled poo. Knowing it wasnt me i figured it was Nathan. I go for the "pull the back of the diaper" check. Poo on my finger. Wife scoops the kid and runs him upstairs. I trail for backup. I hit the top of the stairs and proclaim "i think i touched a carrot. Ewww". Wife says he didnt have carrots today but he did have lima beans. Hahaha. We both giggle. She opens him up for the clean up. Full lima bean dunked in a mickey dee's milkshake. I touched it. Gross.


----------



## racerglen

Steph, y'all gotta stop with the visuals…

Eric, hang in the little guys are tough..
Still remember my youngest, in the hospital with low white blood cell counts, blood tests regularly,like every couple hours,
"hurts daddy" hurt me too.
He's 35 this year.


----------



## Airframer

Stef we had one of those moments when the boy was sitting in the neglectosaucer (aka the excersaucer) we both heard the tale tell rumble and squirt come from his direction.. I picked him up and my fingertips touched something wet (they were under his armpits mind you).

He had managed to shoot it straight up the back all the way to his head… lots of running around with him out at arms length.. poo dripping everywhere we finally decided to just rinse him off with the kitchen sink sprayer lol… of course he was laughing the whole time.

Glen - Yeah, he is a trooper and is fighting this pretty hard. He wants to play but the urge to snuggle is just too strong.


----------



## jmartel

I think my scrap pile is a bit disorganized.


----------



## woodcox

I like the trash can, empty with the lid buried. I spotted your vise if you need coordinates.


----------



## jmartel

There's 3 bench vices in that pile, actually.

I've got a sheet of 1/2" ply sitting behind my bench waiting to be used as a scrap organizer, and I got a fire pit on sale at Target on Christmas eve for the smaller scraps. Hopefully I can get the shop organized up a bit soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. I see it too. Hang a left at the cat turd. Follow it up twobye blvd until ya hit the toilet seat. Follow the rotary until the third exit. Two clicks over the hill. Vice town.


----------



## jmartel

You can see a little red vice to the right of the larger green one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

14" of snow today, now high winds, currently 3 degrees or so. Wow, what a time!


----------



## john2005

Like that look Stef.
Hope mini Af gets to feelin better soon! Sounds like that sucks!

Meanwhile remodel event of the day, casually changing a breaker from a 220 to a 120. Powers off, working in the dark. Checked all the wires I would be touching, all dead. Then the phone rings, side pocket of carharts. On vibrate. I may have peed a little. Not cool!


----------



## Mosquito

no new snow here, but dang cold. -18 right now, -49 windchill. Brr.


----------



## chrisstef

That's funny John.

That cold is heading this way for tomorrow. The boys are gonna have a tough day outside tearing down a portion of a building by hand. Keep the truck runnin kinda day with -10 windchills.

I seen that they were shutting schools down out there because of the cold Mos. No bueno.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha…. poop and electrocution.

Morning.


----------



## Mosquito

Governor actually shut down all public schools in the state, and that was on Friday of last week. Right now it's -21, with windchills of -50… gross


----------



## bhog

Crazy. I didn't even attempt to go to work this morn. Snowed in again. What's crazy is the first year my wife and I get rid of our SUVs we get record snows. She had an equinox and traded it for a new passat and I sold my jeep before we bought our place. My work truck isn't 4wd and my puddle jumper is only 3 inches off the ground. Sucks.

Kids love this stuff though. My 2 daughters and I shoveled off the driveway yesterday and when we finished we had an epic snowball fight, like 30 mins of dad beaning em. My oldest daughter cried twice while my youngest ( monster) was a beast. Good stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brrrrrr!

Nice to hear you found time for a little child abuse this weekend. Nothing makes the heart grow fonder….


----------



## Mosquito

hell, Tony, by the weekend we'll be only 20 degrees apart!


----------



## 489tad




----------



## Airframer

You guys aren't kidding.. it's a chilly 30 degrees here today and it is only expected to get up to 43 ;-)

For all my friends in the frozen tundra..


----------



## GMatheson

Starting to run out of places to put the snow


----------



## jmartel

I actually rode over frost on the bike today. Brr. 30 when I left for work.


----------



## bhog

Hoping to seal the deal on a unisaw this week. It's being held till I can get to it and price is amazing. Under $300 with an out feed table and original uni fence. Gonna tea bag that thing when I get it in my shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't do it fresh outta the shower in this weather Hog. Im sure you've seen Joe Dirt. Also, don't use a fork, a spatula is the tools of choice for removal.










"you may wanna spray down the whole porch with Pam so this kinda thing don't happen again"


----------



## AnthonyReed

I once tickled a girl's fancy but never have I teabagged shop equipment. You Sir, have panache.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Props for Joe Dirt-ing.


----------



## bhog

Can't be any normal shop equipment, has to be something amazing. You don't truly own something until you tea bag it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you own Stef.

I understand.


----------



## TerryDowning

And to think, I actually complained about having to mow my lawn yesterday.

I humbly apologize.


----------



## bhog

Yep^. Al too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I miss Al.


----------



## woodcox

Note to self. Don't buy tools from Hog.


----------



## ToddJB

....cause they've been tainted - literally.


----------



## chrisstef

Now that's clever! ^

Props Todd.


----------



## bhog

I'm mostly talk guys. Although I did tea bag the coffee I sent stef come to think of it.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Well - Playing catchup on this thread is a bit of a shock. I just had to keep reading. What with - Poop, Unisaw exploitation, the cold, a picture of a dogs business stuck to the floor, football loss disappointment, high fevers and back splashes - I have learned a ton!

Eric - I hope your boy is doing much better. A run away temp on a youngster is scarier than a breaker box and someone doing weird things to their power tools. I hope all is well.

John - Kudos for the Cell Phone at the breaker box.

Stef - The backspash will look awesome. My wife decided against that specific backsplash because she thought it would be a bear to keep clean. In turn - that decision eliminated a host of other options. I've never recovered from her decision. I haven't found any options that I like and are easy to clean. That is a serious, lima bean poop, bummer.

It is way too cold for me!!! Lived in New Jersey for 2 years and couldn't wait to move back down South. I had never experienced weather that stayed below freezing all winter long. I had never seen piles of snow that didn't melt until spring.

Once I saw them - It was enough!!! I had no temptation to venture further North in the winter and I moved back to Texas as fast as I could. I don't like temperatures over 100 but under 15 is far worse.

You polar bears are way tougher than me.


----------



## chrisstef

Women been fightin over Tony for years:


----------



## ShaneA

We all knew that M&M trick would pay off eventually. Well done sir


----------



## bhog

Gawwd^ those are some real bruisers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good lord!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I swear I saw my Dad drag that one on the right, into the house one night….


----------



## ToddJB

Your father must have been a very strong man, Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Only when he is drinkin' Todd.


----------



## bhog

Stef looked scared in this pic


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scared, yet raring to go.


----------



## bhog

Hands in the pocket and a nervous smile and no bulge in pants = skerred


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah…. you implied Stef is capable of producing a bulge. You are a funny bastage Hog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They did not call him "empty pants" in college because he was poor.


----------



## chrisstef

I Barely clear the zipper for clarification. This weather helps not.


----------



## bhog

Hell yeah, called him nub in the locker room


----------



## chrisstef

Ehhhemmm. It was portobella, Hog. Thats what they called me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh, and when you throw that cheese: "Needle d!ck but sewing machine a$$", it makes me cringe every time. And without fail, you walk away with that look of "how did that not work?" on your face. It makes me a little sad in my heart.


----------



## bhog

Lol ^. You got shamed son!!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea … well … you love corn dogs and you cuff your jeans.










EDIT - AND YOU DRINK FOLGERS!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fricken WIZARD.


----------



## Airframer

AW GAWD!! WHY!?

Excuse me gents.. I must go scrub my eyes out with some bleach now…


----------



## bhog

Take it back!!!

Lol at wizard


----------



## bhog

Found a school pic of Stefs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww… he was so cute. You think his socks matched?


----------



## bhog

Nope


----------



## racerglen

Mo BLEACH !!!!

;-)


----------



## 489tad

I'm impressed and sickened at the same time. But I keeps ons readings. 
Well done fellas.


----------



## bhog

Found this other pic of him.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am glad I was already sitting on the toilet…..

Love. This. Thread.

She is all over Stef. He looks hungry.


----------



## chrisstef

Now hog im not so sure you wanna travel down this road. Theres things that cannot be unseen in the depths of internet search wizardry. There's master level work that must be completed begore you can earn the ability to erase your short term memory. Im sure that you fell in love more than once googling "fat chics that love the sword" and that concerns me.

Reshaped teeth:


----------



## ShaneA

The interwebzzz….what a wierd and wonderful place.


----------



## bhog

Hey bro , I'm 2nd level wizard. Come at me


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Stef.

{tip hat} Bhog.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh jeepers. The sword pic literally made me spit out my beer.


----------



## john2005

I'm not positive but I think the Internet was defiled today. More than once.


----------



## bhog

Lol^. I'm sure there will be some returns today , stef has had 12hrs to think up something.

Jus sayin


----------



## chrisstef

I cant perpetuate this battle of search fu any longer. We're going to start losing audience members at an alarming rate should this continue into full scale internet warfare.

Had ya guys going for a minute there didn't I.

Last month BHog was in the local newspaper for his woodworking efforts. Forever humble he didn't wanna share it with the gang here on LJ's for fear that he would become some sort of quasi celebrity. I just wanted to let ya know that there aren't any star gazers around here Hog, so no worries on getting all Tommy Mac on us. Here's the newspaper clip that I found via micro fiche :










Keep up the good work Hog. Elvis lives bro.


----------



## bhog

^ that's a recycle dog, -5 points.


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh. Ive got to delete some of my stash. -5 points taken like a man.

That's the oddest pic of the Lone Ranger ive seen in some time. I can just see you screaming High Ho Silver while you pulled that pic from the web. Weirdo.


----------



## bhog

Hi I'm a guy and I go by stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Someone is going to have to stop this if you keep rope-a-doping Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog's high school year book picture:


----------



## bhog

Here's brother stef again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, I need to come clean:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Clown all you want Hog, headbands are under-appreciated.

I even point them out and keep tally of them when at shows.

It takes stones to sport them.


----------



## bhog

It's not Stefs fault. While most kids practiced on the back of their hand or a pillow stef took a different approach.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chrisstef

Full scale warfare. I didn't think it would come to this Hog. I was trying to be the bigger man.

Tony - ill let the mini cuff slide. I hate when the back of my jeans get all torn up from dragging on the ground. Its hard finding 29" length. I can sympathize.


----------



## bhog

I cuff mine if I'm not wearing boots.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not blaming it on my short stature, I am a cuffer.


----------



## ToddJB

SOOOOOOOOOO…. Here's the current state of that stairwell project.










The holidays had everything come to a complete halt. But were we stand now is that I replaced some crumbling concrete (reference the large hole), painted with drylock, and now starting to smooth out with drywall compound. This is the "rough flat" layer, tonight I'm going to start on smooth flat. And for the sake of time and budget, we opted to go with carpet for now (frowny face).


----------



## chrisstef

That's some nice work done there Todd, you got squills brah. Dinged up the drywall edge a lil though huh. Mo' compound.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef- Yes. Lots of dings. I hate drywall.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Well done Todd - on so many levels.


----------



## crank49

Here is my new shop. It's only 12 hours old in this photo. 
In case you don't recognize it, it is 16 ft by 24 ft with 9 ft ceiling and will have a gambrel style roof.
Those are PT 6×6 posts and PT 2×12 frame. The joists will be PT 2×10 on 12" centers.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like natural light should be plentiful…

got to be exciting looking towards a new space.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice. Congratulations on the groundbreaking Michael.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like you might have trouble leveling out your machines in that space. Also, heating/cooling might be a problem as well.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Michael,

I'm already suffering from workshop envy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Me too Michael. That looks like fun. I love building stuff.


----------



## Airframer

Oh come on Jmart! It has an open floor plan with lots of natural lighting! Whats not to love about it? ;-)

Seriously though.. lots of workshop envy coming your way!


----------



## ToddJB

The whole "Open Air" living space is in right now. Way to follow the trend, Michael.


----------



## crank49

Just give it a couple days. I'll try to do something about that open plan look.
If the weather allows.
Those footings were dug with the day's high temperature of 8 degrees.
Yesterday was a heat wave; got up to 17.
Anybody know where I can find a small "Potbellied Stove"?


----------



## jmartel

Man, good veneer is expensive as hell. I had to cancel my idea on doing a veneered top on my computer desk as it would be $90 for 2 pieces big enough to cover a 32×30 desktop (with waste, admittedly).


----------



## bhog

Gotta pay the cost to be the boss Jmart


----------



## chrisstef

Potbelly stove in a brand new, ground up shop gives me movement. Man dream type stuff.


----------



## bhog

How deep you go Michael?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Stef fell for that one once, Michael. He said he is still has a stain.


----------



## bhog

Lol Tony . The reason I ask is if you don't dig it deep enough ,when the frost leaves the ground it sinks.


----------



## jmartel

Had to wrestle with the motorcycle in the shop today instead of cleaning/building stuff. I got a flat front tire on monday, and the patch/plug failed so I had to swap tires out. Bought them online Monday night, and they were at my door this morning. How's that for customer service? Coulda used that motorcycle bench I've been meaning to build. Oh well.










Everyone loves rubbers with some interesting designs in them. Really increases pleasure when it's slick.


----------



## bhog

12 hrs till unisaw time. Sweet, vintage, probably rusty, unisaw time. Day will probably drag( Shane ) by.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^ RuShane

Uni-day. Aww yea.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

It's a Uni-day for both of us, Hog. As I just picked up a motor for mine last weekend and will just be getting a chance to do some electrical tonight. First item on the list is setting up a designated 220 in the shop though. Congrats. Do you know what year it is?


----------



## bhog

It's a 52 Todd. I'm going to put a designated shop service in this time around because I've already ran one designated circuit 70 feet for my dc.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh man, I'm jealous. Mine is a 70, which of my old machines is the youngest. My knees go weak for the 40's and 50's machines. Yours will have the sweet oval cutout on the side, and bullet motor if it's original, mine is one of the first years with the square cutout, and a more modern looking motor.

I expect to see pictures.


----------



## bhog

I will post pics for sure. I don't know much about it and have only seen a pic of the front. The specs he sent me sounded like a billet but later he said 5hp so I dunno. If 5 hp then it's been cut to allow for the bigger motor. I've always wanted one of the older saws, not that I wouldn't use a new one but the older ones are sexy.


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats on the saws fella, sounds like solid equipment.

Hog, man…I thought the drag thing was on the DL. WTF?


----------



## ToddJB

If it is 5HP, then it is almost assuredly a newer style motor, and the cabinet would have been cut. Hopefully it's not a hack job. I've seen some pretty carelessly cut cabinets. If you are picking it up from him, you should definitely ask if he still has the old motor, even if its "broken" or "blown", with those old motors they're almost always super easy fixes. And you could probably get back a huge chunk of your investment by selling it on the bay or over at owwm.org. Any time I go buy an old machine that has been modified I always ask if they have the original equipment, and I'm always surprised how often they do have it.

Oh, and don't forget to ask if he has the original miter gauge, too. They're super cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good looking out Todd.


----------



## bhog

Will for sure. It's got a 4×8 table with it and the original fence.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill dub you guys the unitards. We all know how much Hog likes his wrestling.


----------



## bhog

I am not a fan of wrestling.


----------



## chrisstef

But you do love midgets (little people).


----------



## crank49

Bhog, all those piers are sitting on bedrock but I could only get 12 to 18" deep and had to bust out some rock to get that. That's true for all the lots on that street. I remember when they built those houses back in the 1960s. Bedrock was exposed all over the area and they hauled in top soil to cover it up to make yards.

In terms of frost heave I don't expect much trouble because the ground around here rarely freezes more than a few inches. It was 8 degrees on Monday but up to 50 degrees today. One thing you can say about Tennessee weather, "If you don't like it, wait a couple days".


----------



## bhog

Michael , I bet that was fun. I often forget about bedrock in certain areas. Here it's mostly clay but we still have to get passed a " frost line". Heard of a guy pouring a floor over frozen ground, didn't put blankets down and didn't want to wait. It cracked before the sealer was on it. People get in a hurry or just don't think and it gets ugly quick.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Chriss, not to impugn the quality of your local school system…but you misspelled "rasslin'"


----------



## chrisstef

Stupid public school taught me nothing I tell ya but it might be the southern vs northern accent equation. I believe hog hails from the Midwest so I do believe that rasslin would have been the proper terminology. I stand corrected.

Hogs loves him some rasslin.

Much better. Thanks KG.


----------



## bhog

I am also not a fan of rasslin'.


----------



## ToddJB

You would not make an exception for me, Hog? We are uni-buddies after all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog is a power bottom (breather). Be careful Todd.


----------



## JayT

Todd, I'd be careful about that. Bhog's just bitter because the Midwest Rasslin' Federation kicked him out for some inappropriate behavior. Here was his ring character.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JayT! Props!

Note headband.

You are all kinds of sexy Hog.


----------



## chrisstef

And here I thought the proper length of a tie was to the belt buckle. Im pretty happy I was wrong on that.


----------



## JayT

Uhh, stef, that's not a tie, it's a unitard. That's why I was warning Todd about being uni-buddies.


----------



## chrisstef

There should be a sarcasm button.

Mine would always be on.


----------



## JayT

Yep, got it. Just be happy I didn't post your wrestling alter ego. Weren't you known as "The Flying Flamingo"?


----------



## chrisstef

That is excellent. The alter ego to "the flying flamingo" was "the ham wallet".

That character went through a lot of iterations.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And all of them involved tucking it. Sick ba$tard.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Has anyone noted that this thread no longer has anything to do with wood working, or wood, or saw dust, or tools, or shops….

Pass me another beer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

When did it have anything to do with those things? I must have been absent that day.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes, "those we don't speak of" would be disappointed.

http://lumberjocks.com/msojka/blog/19031


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great, here come the cops….


----------



## chrisstef

It was dull without the coffee lounge. Im obviously not that good of a woodworker nor do I have enough time to do those things that I would like to be doing in the shop so I really don't have much to show off. I mean how many pics of saw teeth do you wanna see? And heres a pic of 7 degrees rake, and another with 10 degrees rake. Sweet lol.

What I am good at is D&F jokes. Ive basically made my living with them. This is my interwebz and ill use it as I deem fit . You want seriousness, I best bet getting a pay check at the end of the week. Life's too short. This is also a good place for the deviants to let out their poor behavior. Id hate to see well respected threads get tarnished with tomfoolery.

Basically this place is the gutter lol.


----------



## JayT

I apologize to all. So, what topic were we on, hog was getting a unisaw, right?










Edit: Actually and seriously, I think this thread has been on topic quite a bit. I don't really see the harm of a diversion now and then. Jmart's shop time recently was working on his bike, wishing he had already built a raised platform and a couple of guys are getting vintage iron. We'll be back on topic soon, at least for a short time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

'Atta boy Stef.

JayT, I apologize for underestimating your chops.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe….I just stumbled across that blog the other day. I'm a newbie by LJ standards, so I don't know some of the history. I didn't realize "the gamemakers" felt that way.

Are they really surprised a bunch people brought together with common interests would become friends and often get off topic?


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa, he got Hogs teabag pose before the teabagging. Your some sort of Nutstradomas JayT.

Saddle up KG, the beers always cold here and there's plenty of open stools. Just don't flip them over, it gets Tony all hot in the pants.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ True enough.


----------



## ToddJB

So, I didn't see in that thread where the coffee lounge prohibition was lifted.


----------



## racerglen

Bartender ?


----------



## theoldfart

love being under the alfuence of incohol occifer


----------



## racerglen

S'nif ash I gREE..
btw, discovered a wicked brew thanks to a former whatever, staff member (shadup Steph) Innis and Gunn, a true Scot's "beer" most marvelous stuff, in several varieties, ranging from a true CANADIAN 5% up to 7.5%.
MMMM what a tastey brew they make. Picked up one of those seasonal packages, y'know, three varieties and a logoed glass.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant go sippin sauce on school nights but i did manage to finish up sharpening a disston 7. Old girl tracks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh yeah!


----------



## CL810

Stef that saw is producing awesome cuts.


----------



## bhog

Uni time


----------



## AnthonyReed

Saweet!

Congratulations man.


----------



## bhog

Bad pic I'll get another in the morning. Tired.


----------



## chrisstef

And there she is Hog! Bout a quart of elbow grease to clean her up ya say?


----------



## ShaneA

We talking about about a full restoration, or just bring it back to functionality?


----------



## bhog

And nice ball breaking guys, I guess we can wrastle a lil.

I don't have a breather either, Tony is just little. By little I mean angel hair thickness on a good day.


----------



## bhog

Gonna sand it down n hit it with whatever color. Lil grease n she's cuttin boys. Damn thing purrs. Snatched it and a 4'x8' out feed table for 250 clams.


----------



## chrisstef

That first pic in post #6204 is real artistic and all there norman rockwell but what the hell is it?

Edit - i edit due to your edit. Above comment now unrelated.


----------



## ShaneA

So it is a 1ph? What is the hp?


----------



## bhog

It's got the 1 horse bullet. Atleast I think lol. It's single phase and I think the only single phase bullets were 1hp.

It was the flash catching my fat finger and spewing forth beauty.


----------



## john2005

NICE!


----------



## ToddJB

Hog, it's beautiful. And appears totally unmolested. If it's not rusty, the recommended paint method is not to take it down to bare metal, just scuff it clean it, and go to town it you color of choice.

Man. And you got the miter gauge and throat plate. $250 was a steal. You done good.


----------



## jmartel

Unmolested? Maybe it wasn't before he picked it up. Now it's been "tainted"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bhog I am sorry to have outed you, I thought it was common knowledge. In any case it is no reason to spread lies about me. It may *feel* like angel hair to you but I assure you I am very average in every dimension. Breather's sensitivities are often muted and thus thier powers of estimation are generally askew.


----------



## jmartel

Also, I did a google image search for cutoff storage, trying to get a handle on my scrap overload, and I think I found a photo of one of you.


----------



## bhog

Todd , no rust on the cabinet that I saw, just some dust. The scuff n re paint was the plan. I noticed last night it was not wanting to return back to 90* without forcing it. Needs lubed up.

I almost dropped trou when I got it out of the truck and onto my shop floor.


----------



## bhog

Tony, your returns always make me laugh. Full of wit they are.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, I'm glad you got it home and unloaded safely. I unfortunately didn't get to do any playing last night. I do handyman work on the side, and got a call yesterday about an exploded spigot from all the weird weather. Normally that would be a pretty cut and dry job, except that water line didn't have a shut off, so, I needed to install that too. I didn't roll into the house til 8:45. I did get this pic though, I hope it's not indictive of how the rest of project is going to go.


----------



## chrisstef

Just a lil sawdust in there huh Todd? Smells like a wiring job in the works.


----------



## john2005

Jmart, not even lying that is totally how my dad wears shorts. If the person in that pic was just a little hairier, ok a lot hairier I would have believed it to be him. And in the summer, outside of a hat, that's all he wears! I come from strange people.


----------



## bhog

Dang^.


----------



## jmartel

That explains a lot…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha…. you gotta use your money maker John. Pops is just trying to show you how it is done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If you throw a box of condoms and a bic lighter on the counter at the drugstore and the, what looks like 19 year old, cashier chicks says "just the essentials, huh?" you are allowed to retort "HAHAH… You're fu(king awesome!", correct?


----------



## chrisstef

Absolutely. The only other way that retort from the cashier could have been any better would have been if she said .. "Paper right?"


----------



## bhog

Yep. Too bad you weren't buying magnums ( me ) she may have asked if you needed any help with that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL magnums. Visions of grandeur?

19 dude? Come on…. I like women.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol magnums .. riiiight. That would resemble you using a winter hat as a sock Hog. A mere balancing act.

Visions of grandeur .. more like delusions.


----------



## ToddJB

Hog, how does one buy a whole box of these?


----------



## bhog

Lol Tony , I thought you said it was a gal, my bad.

Stef ya bro, my shlink is legendary.

I dunno Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Mo mustache. Mo Selleck.


----------



## racerglen

Don't understand half the references anymore but GEEZE, keep it up (shadup steph) GUYS..

;-)


----------



## bhog

I ran some 6/3 for a new service in my shop and stopped over(25') and looked at the uni a lil. Haven't cleaned it yet but I just lightly scraped with my fingernail what I thought was old paint and found this










Original paint under about 3/64" of grime. Dang thing just got cooler.

Thinking I need to pin stripe it and put a '52 on it.


----------



## chrisstef

OG status confirmed ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on! 
+1 pinstriped.


----------



## ShaneA

That is some serious grime. I was looking forward to seeing how the Unisaw looked with a couple of coats of Prius Orange.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Completely soild.


----------



## bhog

Just came in for a victory Kona. Finished the wiring for the new shop service and then tested it by firing up the uni. Noice. Then me n fam went to " look " at puppies. Meet Willard










Then got back and tried a lil clubbing on that gunk. It's old latex paint that some a$&hole brushed on mixed with years of dust and some spray contact cement. Scraping and brushing didn't do it all so I think it's gonna need some sanding.










Then I had to make a cut on it so I slapped the fence on it and and ripped some oak n walnut.

I love the thing. I will prob swap the jet lock for a t2 and then I'll rig it for dc and get a cover for motor.










Kona is tasty


----------



## racerglen

Well done Hog, that, despite the $ for brains prior owner, looks like you've scored ..and Willard looks like a keeper too !


----------



## chrisstef

Wilfredos a good lookin boy there Hog. Im no dog whisperer but if you want him to kick it in the shop get him in there early with the noise so he dont freak out down the road.

Diggin the uni bro. Make her shine.


----------



## bhog

Thanks. 
Prob gonna start the sanding tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

Hog, Willard looks cool. Be good to have a friend in the shop. I had to put my cat to sleep yesterday, she was 21-22 yrs. old. Weird not having her around. She used to sit like Budah pull her tail up and groom it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sweet looking little pooch Hog. Glad you are liking the saw.

Porb…. I love Urban.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry you lost your cat Kevin, that sucks.


----------



## JayT

Congrats on the saw and the pup, hog. Never fails that if the family goes to "look" you will end up coming home with four more legs.

Sorry to hear, Kevin. I lost my dog almost two years ago and there are still a lot of times I really miss him. Probably won't feel the same about the cat when he dies, though.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, also had two border collies in the past. I prefer having dogs but this cat was special:


----------



## bhog

I had my cat Taco in the shop with me today while I was doing all the elect. Taco Kitty is cool, kinda needy but she can't help it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about the cat Kevin. Lost my cat on Valentines day last year. Have 3 others, but she was special also. Followed me around like a dog. By the way, nice lookin pup Bhog.


----------



## bhog

Thanks. Took him out a lil bit ago he peed twice brought him in and he took a huge deuce 3' from the door. My oldest daughter thought it was the end of the world lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, parent hood. It's been a while. Bhog and Bwillard are going to bond now with each marking their territory. )

Edit, Good night all, sweet dreams Willard. (we know all about Bhogs dreams!)


----------



## jmartel

Finally got around to making something to hold sheet goods and cutoffs:


----------



## bhog

Yes we do know about my dreams


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bhog, the Law of Hooters" tells us size does not matter if she won't rub them on you!


----------



## bhog

Lol, Tim. 
You know ,I posted that last night before bed and this morning I woke up and thought, I bet them guys went nuts over that pic, and when I looked and saw nothing, I was ashamed of all you guys. Seems Tim has a pair.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I wake up and see that I am scolded for not ogling Hog's sibling. 
Sorry bud, your brother is looking good after his series of operations.


----------



## Boatman53

I think everyone is still staring hoping they will fall out, afraid to avert their eyes to post.
Jim


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Hog, I would appreciate it you didn't post pictures of my daughter in this thread. She wore that getup for one Halloween party and now she can't escape that picture that keeps circulating on the web. Ah - it's not your fault. How could you know? When I get my hands on the kid who likes to destroy lives…


----------



## bhog

Lol. Almost not funny Mark.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

I didn't think you would buy it.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Jmart,

Great cart. Can't beat the storage on wheels.


----------



## donwilwol

Think we could get her to do a bondo pose?


----------



## chrisstef

I got $10 on that Don.

Mega rust load came in today:









Highlights include:

Stanley 42 saw set
Stanley 921 12" brace
MF 732 10" brace
Stanley #4. Early 92 pat date on tge iron. 
Stanley #15? Block w/ sw iron 
V logo iron for 4,5 
Stanley hurwood #6 awl
3 yankee screwdrivers
G&P hand drill
Disston 9ppi xcut. Maybe a d7?

Evapobath in the works.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh and this ultra hoss old tool box


----------



## Airframer




----------



## Tim457

Nice haul stef, where is it all from? I got a big CL haul a while back I realized I forgot to post pictures of. Where did you get all this from?

Mark, can you introduce us?


----------



## chrisstef

They came from my uncle. He recently moved and he purged the garage. Where he got em, who knows. Im pretty stoked to see whats under all the rust.


----------



## Tim457

That's cool it was family. Here's the stash I found. Three tool chest/boxes and a couple boxes of random stuff. Nothing really noteworthy, I picked over the better stuff the last time, then the guy called and said no one was interested in the rest and did I want it. Plenty of useful stuff, a couple generations of carpenters. Lots to sort through.


----------



## bhog

Tim stef is taking applications for sugar daddys


----------



## chrisstef

Nice friggin haul Tim. Youll uncover stuff in there for years.

Hogs right. He didnt have the assets i was lookin for so i had to split that scene.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice scores guys!


----------



## Brit

bhog - She's a very pretty girl. Shame she can't get clothes to fit.


----------



## woodcox

Kind of a Lynda Carter look she has.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Haven't got to find my shop this weekend. Coaching little Red in a basketball tourney. Good times.

I think I'll put on my fat pants and watch some football now.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

wot are you a'll talkin aboot.?Alistair ps speeky engrish


----------



## bhog

I took the time to blow out the area around the saw and as soon as I got done fricken wind kicked up a bunch of saw dust onto the fresh primer. Lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah B!

You are not messing around dude. Cool stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

talk about hog heaven!


----------



## ShaneA

Impressive speed on the Uni clean up. Prolly have it done by Tuesday.


----------



## bhog

Indeed hog heaven. I dunno when I'll have it done honestly. Next week is looking busy. Gonna sneak in a 3 hr tat on Wednesday somehow lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Gonna sneak in a 3 hr tat on Wednesday somehow lol." - Freshening up your tramp stamp?


----------



## ShaneA

I was thinking the Mike Tyson face tat.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta fix that chest tat. They sagged quite a bit after his second child. Straight flapjacks.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef and Tim , nice hauls.

Hog, that's super hero speed.

Here's the only thing I got done today. Can anyone guess?


----------



## chrisstef

Bifold Todd?


----------



## theoldfart

Did you get the box open? I can see two "tools"


----------



## ToddJB

Nope. Moms is in town for a late Christmas, and this guy got 16 new 8ft t12 daylight bulbs. When I moved into this house only two fixtures had functioning bulbs, two weeks ago one burnt out. Now all of them work. It might not be super obvious because the iPad brighten the first pic up.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Dang Todd - My guess was a light bulb! Too late for me.
Hog - WOW - the restoration is going awesome! Just incredible.

This weekend was really nice in these parts. I got a bit done in the stinking garage.

Frankenstein off-cut cart. 

















Lumber Rack - I have more loose flooring than I have lumber.









Once again I did a weekly purge. A miracle has happened! I have space in my garage!! 4 months into this garage cleanup and finally some results.

Next build will be a garden tool cart.

Then I need to do the projects I have stashed in the garage. Remodel the office, Remodel the hall bathroom, then reupholster 2 chairs and a recliner. That will clear a bunch of upholstery supplies, furniture and flooring out of there.

It never ends….
I don't need any more storage, I just need to get stuff done. I have 2 chairs and a recliner I need to upholster. All that flooring needs to be used quick. I also need to look at organization. I've got hardware spread all over kingdom come stashed in plastic tubs. I need to sort all of that out and get it organized.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

A week back - everyone was talking about the cold. I forgot I had a couple of shots on the I-Phone.
Here is what freezing rain does.









Snow - OK. Sleet - Not good. Freezing rain - nightmare. The entire city was encapsulated in an inch of Ice. I am a winter time WIMP!


----------



## chrisstef

Mark youre on a mission now. Hammer down buddy. Its really comin along.


----------



## bhog

No face tats. Getting a big raven on my right shin and calf area.

Started cleaning up the dust door


----------



## chrisstef

Like Todd said that saw might be the most unmolested thing in this thread, members included.

Thats friggin killer hog. Spit shine is in order for the uni.


----------



## waho6o9

That frozen rain on that tree looks awesome.

Great score on the unisaw gents!


----------



## Airframer

Well…. I built an upright stick today…










Damn thing wants to scoot and dance across the floor once the grinder gets up to speed. Gonna throw a couple of sandbags on the base and call it a day..


----------



## chrisstef

Hollow it out and jam a lally column in it Eric.


----------



## Airframer

Nah.. that bath mat has stopped the walking. I have about 50lbs of used aquarium pebbles on my back porch I'm going to bag up and toss on top of the base. Going Footloose on this thing..


----------



## bhog

Keep your sexual preferences out of it Stef.


----------



## john2005

That thing is killer hog.


----------



## woodcox

Enough to piss you off. New 1/8" timberwolf weld took a dump and a big ass chunk out of my tire! Carter's were out of stock so I paid ten bucks more for this. I could hear that $hitty weld since the first cut.


----------



## chrisstef

That'll make ya cranky Woodcox. Ohh QC where have you gone?


----------



## jmartel

Bit of a PSA here for anyone this may apply to:

If you are using extension cords, make sure they are sized properly. I had failed to check the size and have just been using a 50ft cable my dad gave me a while back for just about everything. Got tired of tripping over about 40ft of it just sitting in a pile, so I bought a 14GA 15ft cable since it's rated for 15A (planer&TS draw 15A max) and since then my TS spools up so much faster and bogs down less. Haven't tried the planer again since switching over, but I imagine it will be better as well.

Also, I managed to mostly clean the shop and I can actually see the floor now!


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, is your 50ft a 12GA, or 14GA. I would think if it were 12 you wouldn't have had that issue.


----------



## jmartel

It's 14GA or 16GA. I haven't really checked the rating. After I swapped it I coiled it up and chucked it in a cabinet. It didn't really matter much since I hated tripping over it and wanted something shorter. I wanted a cord reel to hang from the ceiling, but I'd rather pay $15 instead of $100.

14GA will not do 15A at 50ft. Only for 25ft and less.


----------



## chrisstef

I think the two tone cabinets and the OSB walls are a nice touch.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Stef, out comes the mental floss - again. Lol


----------



## Airframer

Wow, I was afraid this would happen. Stef spends 6 months in the kitchen and this is the result…..


----------



## chrisstef

You think a proper baclava happens overnight Eric? No way bro. Making baklava is a labor of love.


----------



## Airframer

Still no headband though.. -2 interwebs


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I like this guy.


----------



## chrisstef

No love for an awesome mustache accompanied by a beautiful fupa?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, much love. Don't get me wrong.

It is just the fortitude required to wade through that pic and find something to award demerits for is a demonstration of a strength not found in many bipeds.


----------



## ajshobby

Keeps showing interest in the bench. State of the shop is definitely contentment.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats good stuff aj. Ill be lookin forward to the day my lil buddy tools around the shop. Ya got a cute lil helper there bud


----------



## ajshobby

She only 2 and always likes the scrap box, holding out hope she keeps showing interest.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hey fellas, it's been a while, haven't had much shop time but got some today, working on a project I shall post soon. I have a question though. Where can I get good 100lb rated full extension drawer slides? I need a couple sets to finish the project. Was looking up blue box( only place close that carries them) slides and they have some terrible ratings.


----------



## chrisstef

Good to see ya on dry land Tug. I got nada on the slides but im sure leevalley will have some albeit pricy.


----------



## ShaneA

Cshardware.com, rockler, and woodcraft would all have them via the webz.


----------



## 489tad

Tug the problem is you want good ones. The last time I bought them from lowes or menards.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heya Tug! Good to see you.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tug, have you tried Granger?


----------



## Tim457

Red was just talking about that jack plane you won and I was wondering if you were still out on duty Tug.

I bookmarked these from Fulterer because another LJ recommended them in a project. They have a huge line of sturdier and ones with different options if you want to look through them.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks fellas, I'll look those suggestions up.

I have quite literally worked nonstop everyday since September either on or off the boat, at our repair dock, getting a bit burnt out. Got a little shop time in the last day or 2 and almost finished a project that has been sitting idle since then, feels good to spend that time.

I put my Jack plane, that Red made, to work this morning smoothing out knotty SYP. love that bad boy. Other planes are sitting in the house bundled up for the wet winter months unfortunately. Put my not-so-New Narex bench chisels ( came in mail back in august and sat untouched) to work cutting out my first non-powered mortices, so much quicker and satisfying.

I'm over building an outfeed table/cabinet by the way. It has mortice/tenon, halflap, dado, pockethole screw, and other joints incorporated. I threw it all at one project.


----------



## jmartel

Well at least you should be getting decent overtime money, right? Unless you are salary, in which case those hours blow.


----------



## Tugboater78

Obama is stealing my overtime… Put it this way, I'm going to be turning in 15k more than I normally do. And my pay hasn't changed much in 8 yrs.. It was nice not to have to use my Christmas bonus for everyone's gifts this year though. Got myself a few new toys knocked out some debts too.


----------



## jmartel

Eh, taxes are a part of life. Neither side really has a good solution.


----------



## chrisstef

I wanna build me something. I got the jones to do something for me, for the shop, but its gotta be quick. With the new hoarde of tools in I think I need a mallet rack. 5 mallets scattered about and cluttering up my cabinets. I dunno if ive ever seen one but I want one. That is all.


----------



## theoldfart

So what's stopin' you boy?


----------



## JayT

I wanna build me something.

How about a workbench?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol JayT … if I only had the time …. im lookin or a quick n dirty instant gratification project. The kitchen is getting closer and closer. Backsplases this weekend, then grout during the week, and hopefully floor tile soon there after. This honey do list is a time drainer.


----------



## bhog

I vote bench too. Start on it again and maybe you'll have it done by July.


----------



## ToddJB

You could call your mallet rack the persuasion station.


----------



## ToddJB

Or your Knockers Rack.


----------



## chrisstef

Persuasion Station …. I like that. Someone do me a favor and persuade Hog to stop wearing his wifes undies.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He can fit in them now? He said he was a feeder but I did not know that meant he was a practitioner rather than a fan.


----------



## Mosquito

I know the feeling, 'Stef… I want to make a saw till out of some pine I have, but don't want to get into the middle of it, since I have to move over the next month


----------



## bhog

"They feel good on my begonias "


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Scarlet begonias in Tony's hair.

Might have just bumped into a lead on some old rusties at the place where I get my blueprints printed of all places. Woman's father had a cabinet shop back in the day and shes been meaning to start selling some of his old tools. Shes gotta be in her late 50's. Gave her my email. She'll probably be lookin for a booty call. Shudder.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha… Stef is going to hit some gray.

Bless his heart.


----------



## chrisstef

I need a saw till too Mos. In a bad way. My saw collection is an utter mess. Kinda like Hogs undies after 2 pints of Ben & Jerry's. Soiled, sloppy, and down right repulsive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You really need to get your head outta Hog's undies and focus, Stef. It's not ScottyB quality, but it gets the saws off benchtops and only took a couple hours to build.










It's a couple years old and going strong, 'til something beautiful comes along.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre right Smitty, ive been lost in a sea of BVD's for so long that I haven't taken a fresh breath in months. I just need to quick my lab flappin and do something about it.


----------



## bhog

Yeah ,why you all up in my jockeys all of a sudden? All tranced out thinking of my bulge.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty I'd love to have a till, either or both plane and saw..all I've got to figure out is WHERE..
Small shop syndrome y'know.
(Steph..NO !)


----------



## bhog

Got a couple coats on the uni earlier.


----------



## bhog

Double post and Stef is a fluffer.


----------



## woodcox

Looks good hog but, grey primer for orange paint?  What were your plans for your contractor saw? Keeping it?


----------



## bhog

Cox thanks and that's the finish in the pic., I just couldn't go with orange. Prob going to sell the contractor after I get the uni up n running good.

I have a huge solid walnut bar top to build soon and it would be kinda neat to do all the rippin with the new saw. That contractor saw is awesome , and if I hadn't found the uni for such a good deal I wouldn't be replacing it.


----------



## ShaneA

What is wrong with orange? My table saw is orange, your weedeater/Prius appears to be orange. Orange is legit.


----------



## bhog

Weed eater ? Bro ,the ep sounds legit. It's not a 1.6L.

Nothing is wrong with orange per say it's just not what I wanted to paint the uni lol. I thought about white actually.


----------



## bhog

Stef is Chozen. That is all.


----------



## 489tad

BHog, you have to work around a full rack of weights? My son wanted to use the garage. No dice. Hes in the basement. Nice find on the saw.


----------



## ToddJB

Hog, saw is looking great. Keep up the good work, Sir.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got pictures of a new saw till for us this morning, Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

I wish I could say that I do Smitty but I spent last night with rubber gloves on (lol), pulling auger bits out of an evapobath and then working on a little dovetail saw for LJ'er BentheViking. Got the handle scraped down and a coat of blo on it and the plate in an evapobath. Elbow deep in rusty water.

Ive been working on a load of rusters that came in over the weekend. Theyre currently clogging up all the bench space but I got the pile knocked down pretty good.

This weekend is backsplash weekend. Wife switched it up on me and chose some glass/ceramic linear mosaic tile. I was talking with hog about cutting the glass on a wet saw, he tells me go sloooow. Any other pointers out there? Ill probably put a piece of ply over the backing so they don't wanna jump on me.

The saw till, mallet till, work bench and others are still on the back burner. Id love to have a couple days off and rock out on some 8 hour shop days.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks nice Bhog.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, you'll get there soon. Good luck on the back splash. Be sure to seal the grout lines, we had ceramic counters and back splash, PIA to keep clean! I selectively re-grouted a few times, never came out very well. Now we have granite and TLOML is happy so I'm happy. :0)


----------



## jmartel

I thought stef spent most nights in rubber gloves, rubber suit, rubber face mask, rubber everything.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys. 
Yeah I have to work around the rack. I don't mind it as it's mine lol but I kept bumping the bar the other day and japped once after taking it in the back. I need to move stuff around again. Weight rack, lawn stuff, kids bikes, treadmill etc all in my shop area. I keep getting tools I'm going to have to add on lol. Picked up another shaper last weekend too.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Jmart, I gave up on the bdsm biz once the kid was born. It just got too crazy once the sun went down. It wouldn't be real cool, once he got older, for him to walk into a pulp fiction scene down in the basement ya know.

Thanks for the sealing tip Kevin Ill make sure I do a good job on that end of things.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I thought stef spent most nights in rubber gloves, rubber suit, rubber face mask, rubber everything." - It is phaseal/phasic. You do not want to catch him in his "farmer" cycle, I assure you.


----------



## ShaneA

They sell specific blades for glass tile. However a good diamond blade should be able to handle most of the glass cuts. Outside corners, if you have any, where with will be where problems arise. if it is mesh mounted you should not need any sort of backing to cut it.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Shane, I was hoping you chimed in. Ive got a good diamond blade in the saw. Luckily no outside corners, but I can see where that would suck. Indeed its mesh mounted but im a little suspect on the adhesion of it. Ill definitely run some test cuts to make sure im not taking any glass tiles to the face piece. Thank you sir.


----------



## jmartel

My wife found a bed design she liked and was all excited about it until I pointed out the fact that it had tiedown points at the 4 corners of the bed. She had missed those little details apparently.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"D" rings affixed to the walls are a give away too.


----------



## jmartel

I saw another bed design that incorporated a cage underneath it, and a stockade at the footboard.


----------



## ShaneA

No real shrapnel worries. The glass debris/dust is only minor concern. If pcs pop off the mesh they are easy to put back in once thinset has been applied. If it is a clear or light colored glass, you may consider using white thin set/nastic.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, my small tiles on mesh from HD had terrible adhesion. If they folded they tiles would pop off, and if they got wet (wet tile saw) the adhesion, became even weaker. So just be ginger with them unless you want to be hand placing the small guys. Though I didn't have one occurrence of a flying tile. If it is an over head cutter the blade will spin away from you.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart - Ha, where are you shopping for furniture - a Tommie Lee estate sale?


----------



## Slyy

Todd - it must be at The Gimp, the somewhat lesser known S&M spinoff of The Gap!


----------



## AnthonyReed

They sell that at Ikea here….


----------



## bhog

Sly, The Gimp is a decent establishment. Ever try their purple pills? They're like 2 Viagra and weenercain mixed. Take 2 of those monthly and wifey will never complain about shop expenses.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL @ weinercane. That is an amazing term. Undefined in the urban dictionary. I hereby applaud your efforts.


----------



## 7Footer

weinercain, hahaha!

The state of my shop, is its starting to look a bit like a shop! While the wife has been gone I've been spending every extra minute I have downstairs trying to get some organization and cleanup going. I built a Steve Ramsey lumber cart and cleaned out the whole back area, unreal how much crap I have back there. One thing worth noting though - *I will NEVER buy plywood from Lowe's again*, ever, it's unreal how crappy their plywood is, I'm really blown away, I only bought it because I was in a hurry a few nights ago and Lowe's is only about 4 minutes from my house as opposed to 7 minutes to HD. Lesson learned though!

You guys want to hear something funny? So the wife went back to Brazil for a couple of weeks so visit her family and friends… She forgot her frigging green card! I'm about to ship it to her but I'm crapping my pants cuz I'm afraid it might get lost or something, damn USCIS charges $450 for a new one! Think I'll get the insurance just in case!


----------



## Slyy

Bhog - Weenercaine, side effects may include: headaches, muscle cramps, dry mouth, dry or itchy eyes, spousal clinginess, heart attack or sudden death, bad credit, no credit, no problem, anal seepage, diarrhea, driving in your Chevy and feelin something heavy, weener rot, or restless leg syndrome. Please consult your doctor, psychiatrist, priest, lawyer and rabbi before considering taking this or any medication.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

7, I like the addition of partitions in that rack. Might have to copy that idea and add some myself. Thanks for those pics, progress sounds great!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work 7. Good looking pooch too.


----------



## chrisstef

Forgetting ones green card is a pretty big fail. My folks flying out of the country a few years back and asked me to drive them to the airport. I get the to the airport which is about an hour away, they unload the luggage and realize they forgot a bag … the one with the old mans heart medication in it. 1 hour 30 minutes until the flight takes off. Eff me. Round trip back to the house and back to the airport, 1 hour 11 minutes. Haulin balls.

I too dig the cut off cart 7. Love your lab. Makes me almost want another one.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks guys! Yeah she's a great dog, wish she would hang out with me more when I'm down in the shop, she's scared s-less of vacuums and my air compressor though. We been thinking about adopting another, she just turned 3 but still acts like she is about 6 months, she's a nut but I wouldn't trade her for the world!

Yes the green card thing is pretty much an epic fail. $100 just to ship it there too (although its basically overnight), just hope those Brazilians customs people don't confiscate cuz they think I'm trying to get some illegal into the US. lol.


----------



## chrisstef

If my lab was anything like yours be prepared for the 6 month old phase to last until about 8 years old lol. Mine didn't calm down until she tore her acl. Even then it only slowed her down a little bit.


----------



## TerryDowning

+1 to What stef said.
Mine was puppy all the way to the end at 12 yrs old.
I do miss her but not enough to get another, she was a lot of work.


----------



## chrisstef

I 100% agree with ya Terry. Loved that mutt to death but no more labs for me either. Grace was 11 1/2 years old when we had to put her down. Nut case from the beginning and like ya said, tons of work. Grace wouldn't walk on ceramic or hardwood floors, wouldn't go up or down the hardwood stairs, refused the stairs down the deck, had to circle at minimum 8 times before she took a dump, loved mashing her face in deer crap lol the list goes on and on. She could snuggle like nobody's business though and might have been the best lookin yellow lab I ever seen. Its funny the things you remember. Im startin to think about al lthe things she ate … a medium pizza, a raw pork roast, a corn cob (awful diarrhea), a whole plate of sushi wasabi included, bag of gummi bears. Gawd she was a handful.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, 'had to circle at minimum 8 times before she took a dump' . that sounds familiar. This is the first dog I've had that doesn't do the whole 'rubbing her face and neck on any dead animal or pile of poop.' I'm lucky there, seems like every dog I ever had did that, and this one doesn't. How about the dog trying to finish a poop and she gets a hanger and starts freaking out, then you gotta go get a paper towel and help her out, and you've got to get the paper towel before the dog starts doing the infamous butt scoot/drag…. So gross, but pretty funny.

Hey question for you guys - I'm re-purposing some drawers from the old vanity in my bathroom and making a sort of rolling cart that will have a downdraft box built into the middle of it, and I'll either put my spindle sander and another power tool on it or maybe just use it all as a workbench. It's nothing special and I'm not trying to make it look fancy.

My question is what do you think would look good to trim the carcass of the cart with? I have a little bit more of this wood but not enough to trim around the whole thing, I have just enough to make the two additional drawers that will fit into it. Would regular ply look okay or kinda goofy? I just need something cheap.

This isn't the drawer but its the exact same tight grain doug fir, can't believe anyone would ever paint over this!


----------



## racerglen

Smitty ?
PAINT IT ?

;-)


----------



## bhog

Note to self, don't get caught up on this thread while eating dinner.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're not going to let a few nuggets ruin your dinner are you?


----------



## chrisstef

Im a lil confused 7. What are those boards going to be used for? Shelves, drawer fronts, top?

Real nice vg goin on. Toight like a toiger.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not saying' I would, not saying' I wouldn't…


----------



## Slyy

"ate a bag of gummy bears"

Stef - I sure hope they weren't sugar free!!!!


----------



## Tim457

Had seen people carving spoons and it didn't sound that great, but after practicing sharpening a gouge I had, I gave it a try. Pretty much followed Paul Sellers youtube video and it was a lot more fun than I thought it would be. It's small, like a silverware size spoon, but I cracked the bowl holding it in the vice to shape the handle, so I'm probably not going to try to finish it, just make another instead. It's from a piece of cherry firewood. Not project worthy, so I thought I'd share here for the heck of it.


----------



## jmartel

Continuing the "not project worthy" category, I whipped up a saddle stand for my wife in about an hour tonight out of some ply cutoffs.


















Needed something to help keep the shape and off the ground. Easy enough to do, and the joinery is super fancy brad nail gun and glue.


----------



## jmartel

Oh, and the extent of the legos, now organized. See fat ass 20 lb cat for size reference.


----------



## bhog

Holy crap that's a lot of Legos. Might get better returns than a savings account if you sell off in 15 jmart


----------



## 489tad

jmartel, I like the saddle stand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Tim.

You really do like legos. That stand came out great Jmart. Cool cat!


----------



## chrisstef

How are the legos organized? Star wars on the left, Star trek on the right? And a 20 lbs cat? You got a unicorn in the closet?

Im glad some of us on this thread are actually working wood.


----------



## jmartel

There's actually a second fat ass 20 lb cat not in the photo.

And organized by size.

Hey, I worked with plywood last night for the saddle stand. That counts. I'll be starting a computer desk shortly. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Tim457

We made it this far and no comments about jmart having a saddle on a stand in his living room? He claims she didn't want the four post bed with tie downs but how can we be sure now?


----------



## AnthonyReed

He said his wife did not want it. I am pretty sure he said he was going the cage/stockade route.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, man that cat doesn't look 20 lbs!

Stef those boards i posted won't be used for this project (those were for some gel medium stuff I was doing), but the drawer fronts I have already are the exact same wood, and I have enough to make 2 new drawers that i need… I just may be able to pull it off, I found two more smaller pieces of that tight grain doug fir, and it just might be just enough to trim the whole front of the cabinet out.


----------



## jmartel

Living room? You offend me, good sir. That is our spare bedroom used for storage.


----------



## Tim457

My sincerest apologies sir, thought spare room was a possibility, but wasn't sure. Ask the guys here about the swing you need for that room.


----------



## bhog

Omg what kind of a$&hole calls a guys spare bedroom a living room ? Might as well have took a crap on his coffee table.

Did some more spraying on the uni a lil bit ago but forgot to take pics n I'm having a decent cup O joe so it'll have to wait. Lol. Primed the dust door and the inside of the hand wheels, and after speaking it over with my 2 better halfs ( pop & stef) I decided to paint the hand wheels black. Also ordered the motor cover the other day and a mobile base for it yesterday. Boom shalock


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ boom shakalak! I literally spurted out a laugh. One of them sneaky laughs that even startles you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No pics so you just drank coffee and thought up bullsh!t to type….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to Tony's assessment of the Hog's recent post…


----------



## chrisstef

"The best part of makin $hit up, is folgers in your cup"


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ l heart you.


----------



## bhog

As if!!!

Kona dark roast fresh ground.

Frickin leg is all swolen up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Reminded me of you guys….


----------



## Slyy

^ flabbergasted…. Red wins.


----------



## chrisstef

I believe that's the mankini. And who in their right mind would be on the cowboys to do anything but choke. You'll get romo'ed.

Also - he's gonna be itchy. Real itchy. Like crustaceans in your clowns wig itchy.


----------



## bhog

Lol^ red you're awesome.

Stef crustaceans in clowns wig just made my day. That is weird.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, that's gonna be post-vasectomy itchy….LOL.

After all the dog talk, this should warm your hearts….


----------



## chrisstef

Now lets leave your manscaping tips out of this Red. Im not real interested in whether you go with a 2 or 4 guard or use cold water to rock it tennis ball style. Its like tails or pins first, personal preference.


----------



## bhog

Is the tennis ball ref kinda a rolled up towel type brain spasm or is that something I didn't know ?

Reds butt loves people? He said it.


----------



## ToddJB

Christmas monies was burning a hole in my pocket and I've had a bit of spending spree lately. Here is one little surprise from the spending.

$10 ebay #80, that was local so no shipping.










The surprise came when I took it apart and found these two logos:


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh yea! ^

Tune her on up and ya just might like that scraper. Cant beat that for 10 clammers.

Hog - I cant speak to either on an open forum. Kids n all. No brain spasm though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I need a tennis lesson as well.

Nice grab Todd. Congratulations.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It is the mark of quality, Todd. good score indeed for a sawbuck.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog tipped him a $20 spot.


----------



## ShaneA

And then discovered crustaceans in his clown's wig? Is that proper use of the terms? No offense, and bless his heart.

The tennis ball reference is way too advanced for me. Figured someone out there must have had some first hand knowledge on that one…


----------



## chrisstef

You nailed proper terminology Shane. Mullosks in mantown could also be substituted.


----------



## ShaneA

Crawdads in the carpet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Life sucks…..


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, deal wit' it!


----------



## ToddJB

The tennis ball reference is way too advanced for me.

Shane, I'm there with ya. 36% of this thread is beyond my intellectual deviance.


----------



## bhog

Lol I usually go with the bat wing stretch but will try the cold water tennis ball trick sometime. 
Stef is a manscaping wizard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And he loves the scrotum..


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## racerglen

Tony QUIT IT.. I've only got til next Thursday to Ixtapa..Musn't waste the drool and cervaza !
;-)


----------



## Slyy

Tony - I think I speak for most of us here, but respectfully:


----------



## TerryDowning

Yeah, we just have to be on the lookout for fires is all.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

Looks about right!


----------



## jmartel

I love Burls and other figured wood. Also, they randomly gave me a pretty large (4'x1'ish) size of mahogany veneer that I didn't order.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa jmart. Thats killer!

Finished.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

If you need a math problem solved, don't ask the cashier at KFC.

We picked up yesterday and my darling asked (after I had paid) if we could get some more biscuits. I peeked in the wallet and found an old beat up 5 spot so I asked the cashier how much the biscuits were. He said 49 cents each. Works for me so I ordered 9.

He rang it up and it came out to $6.08. I said - that's not right. So he did it again and was a little shocked that the price was higher the next time. Then he looked at me and said its ok, I'll only charge you $6.08.

I'm a stubborn sob so I said how much are the single biscuits again? He said 53 cents tax included. So I said, what is 53 cents x 9 biscuits. He said it's 6.08.

This guy was was clearly lost. So I asked to see the receipt.

Here is the breakdown. 1 biscuit is .49 2 biscuits are 1.29 and 4 are 2.49.
I said it seems that a second biscuit in the 2 pack is 80 cents. Now he was totally lost and he said it's $6.08.

I got a little fed up and said charge me for 1 biscuit at a time. He said "I don't want to do that, it takes too long."

Oblivious to the fact that I was trying to show Hume that he had faulty math wiring, I said but I want you to do it that way. He said, it will still come out to $6.08.

Well, I began to see that it was futile. So I took the high road. Not the highest mind you but it was better than telling where the biscuits could go. In fact it wasn't really much of a middle road either because I said, "I don't feel like teaching 4th grade math and customer relations. Just put it on the card.

At that moment, I remembered the golden rule about food handlers. Don't tic them off. So - I bought 9 pieces of duck food. No one ate biscuits that night. Fortunately, the chicken was already on the counter before I committed the heinous sin.

I have decided I like Popeyes better. I don't they are any better at math but at least they give too much change back.


----------



## jmartel

Popeyes has much better food anyway. Love me some popeyes.


----------



## ShaneA

1 biscuit .49 two biscuits $1.29….wtf? Congratulations on keeping calm. Lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Funny stuff Mark. You can't fix stupid….lol

Ya, I hate KFC. Popeyes ain't cheap, but man….it' good.


----------



## Slyy

Thank god my wife is about the best dang cook this side of heaven. If there was any woman that truly knew the way to a mans heart….....

Though Mark, truth be told, all professions suffer the same kind of personnel, some just a higher percentage than others. In the surgical world, you know what we call the surgeon who graduated last in his class? Doctor.


----------



## bobbyt99

My little shop is finally back to the point where I can use it again. I wasn't able to use it since last spring. I'm going to blog about what happened to it this weekend.

As I said… it is a little garage shop - 12' x 25'. You'd think that it would be way to tiny for all the tools I have. But it just goes to show you what you can do when you have wheels under most of the machinery. I don't complain about it being so small because I consider myself lucky to even have a shop.

If there is such a thing as a "shop bomb" then the bomb that hit mine was a 50 ton nuclear one. Since getting it back up and running I have been cleaning up at the end of the day - something new to me. How long this is going to continue is another thing. But I do find that doing it this way sure makes it so much easier to stay on top of it. I'm figuring that this way of doing it is really a must with the shop being so small. There's no dust collection system to speak of and so it gets very dusty very fast.

And so this is my little shop after being reopened a month ago and 2 projects later.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Mark. I like slipping cashiers $21 on an $11 tab but throw them the single after they ring in the 20. You can almost see the magic smoke comin out of their ears. Ive also never had popeyes. Gonna need to fix that apparently.

Bobby i like the space. A shop is a shop no matter size or stature. At least thats what i tell myself to cover for other inefficiencies of my own. Ya got some solid gear packed in there buddy.

Backsplash day in casa de stef. Loadin up on the joe, big moms about to roll through with some bagels and then its off to the races. Wet saw time. Slow and low that is the tempo.


----------



## Tim457

Haha I love to mess with kids that can't do math too. If the total is $1.76-1.99 and I want a quarter for something I'll give them whatever pennies nickles or dimes I have that are enough to get the quarter back. You can just see the gears grinding as they try to figure it out. Same to get a $5 or $10 back or whatever. If they sweat it long enough I'll gently suggest punching it in the register.

Jake there's a story from the other side too. When a hospital was giving a tour of their operating room they pointed out the different size surgical cap/hats and pointed out the medium, large, extra large, and surgeon sizes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef likes it rough.


----------



## bhog

I agree Tony.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Airframer

FINALLY! Jesus H F'n Christy!! Wasn't sure if you would pull it all together this decade or not!

Looks Good!


----------



## chrisstef

Party aint over yet. Still gotta grout and lay new flooring. I may not be good but at least im slow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

AhahH! Tell him AF.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice work Stef.


----------



## Tim457

That's fricken awesome looking stef. Just one question though, when are you bringing the knotty pine back?


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks gang. When you say Tim? Never, ever. The KP will stay buried under paint in multiple places inside the house. If youre really interested in seeing it just jam your melon inside a cabinet. It still lives behind the closed doors. Kinda like AF.


----------



## Airframer

There is a lot more room in here since you came out of it that is for sure..


----------



## 489tad

Nice job. Grout should not be too bad. My neighbor used a similar pattern behind his cook top. He got distracted after putting up a square, it slipped down a little and dried. When he put the next square above it he noticed a pretty big gap. "Never see it after I grout". Ya, not so much.

Protect the top!


----------



## bhog

Needs corbels.


----------



## bhog




----------



## chrisstef

Oh crap. Youre right. Lol. Theyre all painted and down in the shop. Given my level of speed, they should be up in about a week.

We spent $15 a pop on em. If youre buyin those you posted hog you got my address. Those are papers.


----------



## woodcox

Even in BW. Little steep though. Better go with KP and paint. 
Your ol'lady picked wisely. Nice work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The bar? Yeah I was thinking that but I am unqualified.


----------



## ShaneA

Looking awesome Stef. Great choices so far. What are you going to do about the floor?


----------



## Slyy

Bobby - A kings throne it may not be, but a fine kingdom all the same can be seen in that picture!

Stef - great too that backsplash getting done, guess Joe In his cup and Stef on the wet saw seemed to all get along pretty well!

Tim - yeah we have those caps too only come in extra small, but the label says: Extra Large, Size 10, Surgeons only!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bobby- Thanks for sharing your shop with us. Looks like your making the most of your space. +1 to just being thankful I have one.

Good stuff Stef. Quite a transformation.

Shop shot. Can't show the joinery bench because it's full of crud for the swap. There is a good shot of my shop monkey though. I think everyone should have a shop monkey. Mine happens to belt out a great version of "Daylight come and me wanna go home. DAYYY-OHHH".


----------



## chrisstef

Right now were looking at porcelain …. click lock (ducks). Avaire is manufacturer. You got any insight on the product Shane?


----------



## chrisstef

Can i consider myself the shop monkey? I dig the mascot Red.


----------



## 489tad

Refrigerator with beer is my mascot.


----------



## ShaneA

Not familiar with that product Stef. Can it go over existing floor, or you gotta bust the old out? Do you use thinset? I assume you still grout it? If so spring for the best grout possible. Maybe a urethane, crack and stain resistant. Heck, the old floor looks like it may have some tread left on it's tires.


----------



## chrisstef

It can go over the old but im gonna rip it out. Its a royal mess. Cracked tile, missing grout, off kilter layout. Its a Monet. Looks ok from afar. There's no thin set required. Its real (3/8" ish) porcelain with a rubber grid backing. Hard rubber. It floats. They make a particular flexible grout for it. Ill pull up some internet info if i can.

We took a full size sample home and i jumped on it in all 4 corners. No breakage. I was surprised.

Looks like they have an acrylic and a urethane grout. Go urethane?

http://www.avairefloors.com


----------



## bhog

Ya but you're a little guy stef, might have a real man jump on it. Just thinking that since you're such a lady boy the new owner will be atleast twice your size.


----------



## chrisstef

Only gotta last until we sell it lol.

Dont hate on the slimline style of your boy Hog. It aint the size of the dog in the fight ….

Cool selfie btw.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice pirate shirt too. Just don't see enough of those.


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog = george takei


----------



## realcowtown_eric

love them old tools and tool boxes.

Can't get enuf of them myself!

BTW, look in the bottoms of the slots in that canvas tool roll. Sometimes you find funky treasures!

Eric


----------



## ShaneA

Rockler was/is running a promo through today for $20 off $50 purchase w/free ship. Includes sale items too. Code is V2479. Picked up a couple of clamps that I needed like another hole in my head. FYI


----------



## woodcox

I got a dewalt compact plunge router and a free router table from rockler this week with no shipping fee. Some good deals there sometimes.


----------



## Slyy

Ruffle shirt and a beiber haircut, nothing more manly than that!


----------



## jmartel

Better photos of the veneer. God this stuff looks amazing.


----------



## chrisstef

I just had a visual of finishing a project with that veneer and applying that first coat.

I need a cigarette.


----------



## bhog

What are you planning to make with that stuff jmart?


----------



## jmartel

Someone wants a sign with the Triumph motorcycle logo to hang up in their garage.










The fiddleback anigre will be the Triumph lettering, burl will be the background.


----------



## bhog

Just fapped.


----------



## jmartel

With some DNA on it:


----------



## bobbyt99

I was reading about everybody's "shop logs" here the other day and started to fear that my shop couldn't be considered a shop without one. So I promptly went out and found one.

Seeing as how compact my shop is I had to be very choosy about the size of the log I picked to keep me company when I'm working down there. Took me all afternoon to find the perfect chunk of wood. And now I feel like I'm a Lumber Jock again!!!

-Bobby


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - Kitchens looking great

Jmart - the veneer is beautiful

Red - what swap are you heading to?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Easy with the sparks near that shop log Bobby

Todd- It's just latest LJ tool swap. Top secret happenings in my shop.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah, as soon as I get this rugrat back to sleep I think I am going to sneak a few late night hours in the shop and get some work done on my swap item. It is so close yet so far from done….


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Stef, beatiful kitchen. You probably told everyone at some time but I've got to ask. How did you finish the countertops? I figure they've got to resist oil and water. I've got some coming up and I'd love to know how it's done.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks mark. Finish is general finishes arm-r-seal which is an oil based urethane. 4 coats top and bottom. Waterlox would also be a good choice along with the high performance and enduro-var from general finishes.

I brushed on the first 3 coats and wiped on the last coat.


----------



## racerglen

Jmart, that stuff is a "Triumph" to start with, just flipping awsome stuff !
Reminds me, should figure something to do with the lone crest from my 53 Thunderbird's tank…
(previous owner'd dropped her on the right side, creamed the crest and boinged the tank pretty good)
There are days I miss her, but yeee, solid frame with that weird in the hub rear suspension..


----------



## bobbyt99

Big Red…I have a feeling that my "shop log" may end up in the fire pit at my trailer this spring.

-Bobby


----------



## bhog

Hey guys I'm looking at heaters for my shop and am kinda unsure which to buy. I'm looking at a 7500 watt elect or a 26k btu gas infrared. My shop is 672sq ft and currently not insulated, will be before next winter though. Can run wire easily but running a nat gas line would be too much so would have to use tanks. Which would you guys choose?


----------



## woodcox

I would go lectric. Would also rec running a line as not to take away amps from machines when in use if it might be an issue. I use two 1500w Patton space heaters. They get my insulated garage from thirties to sixties in over an hour.


----------



## chrisstef

Found this bad ass hatchet in the revent rust load. Underhill Edge Tool Co out of Boston is the maker. 1852-1890. 
http://www.davistownmuseum.org/bioUnderhill.html


----------



## CL810

*bhog *- I went with electric. Fahrenheat 5000 watt model FUH54B for my attached 3 car garage. It has no problem raising temp to 60's when cold outside. Garage is well insulated with 11' ceiling. Gas was tempting, but when I thought about running pipe, fumes, not running it when using some finishes, etc. I decided to go with electric.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys I didn't even think about the finishing probs. I was looking at the faranheat 7500. Going to order it.


----------



## jmartel

Racerglen: I have a modern Triumph. Daytona 675. A few years back I almost picked up an old 1972 Triumph Daytona to go along with it. Unfortunately I didn't have the money at the time. Shame.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, Stef that is gorgeous…..


----------



## jmartel

Also, just got back from Home Depot to buy ply to make my motorcycle bench, and I managed to find a 1×6x8 piece of tiger maple in the 70% off clearance bin. Also got a nearly full sheet of 3/4 ply for 70% off as well.










Honestly, I'm finding that my local HD sometimes has better pieces of curly/tiger maple than the hardwood dealers do. The above picture doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## Boatman53

Stef that hatchet is beautiful. Underhill is a good name I have two chisels made by them, they have laminated steel blades, I wonder if the hatchet is laminated.
Jim


----------



## chrisstef

I hadnt looked too hard at it Jim but as soon as tge blo dries a lil ill get some more pics to see if we can tell.


----------



## racerglen

Jaymart..Y'all must stop that !..my H/D has $ priced $..if you know wat I mean ;-)
And yup, the Triumphs hiding in the bushes.. different  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, my old girld was a vibrator, guys whine about Harleys.. kept having to buy the tappet covers, battery hold down bolts, yadda yadda..guy who bought it made a "chopper" out of it..dumped the rear wheel suspension and went solid, solid frame..oh my hemeroids ! S'OK Steph, that's medical talk..


----------



## bhog

Finished the uni




























Got it tuned today, perfect ,and by perfect I mean 0.00 miter slot to blade front and back and out feed of fence at 0.01. Thing cuts awesome.i have a mobile base on the way and need to still rig it for dc.


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet! You have that fence on your contractor saw? Or is it new…


----------



## chrisstef

Can we get a before shot too hog? It came out friggin killer. Todd just might take you to O-town for the restore on that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That Uni looks great now Hog. New heat coming too. Shop's gonna be sweet. 
+1 on the Electric heater. I've wired a bunch of those if you have any questions.

SUPERBOOWWLLLLLL!


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## bhog

Thanks guys.I took the fence and ext wings off my contractor saw.

Before pic


















After pic


----------



## ShaneA

Bravo! A saw like that should make one a better woodworker. There is no hope for me, but I expect great things from you.


----------



## bhog

Lol Shane. I dunno.


----------



## Tim457

Hog that restore turned out so good it brought Brady to tears. Is that a jointer in the background that needs the same love?

Man I need to find the scrap bin at my HD if that kind of stuff is in there.


----------



## bhog

Tim thanks, ya that's an old pm jointer, I haven't considered tearing into it though, maybe some day.


----------



## ToddJB

Top notch job, Hog, and super fast turn around. I'm impressed, it's beautiful. What do you have total into it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It is a fine saw, Hog. Congrats!


----------



## waho6o9

Clean work Hog, and with the motor cover!

U da man.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys. 
I'd put the total around 360 ish. I almost bought a black bies fence and rail kit ($514) but decided to wait and just rob parts from my contractor and save the coins because this hole thing started while looking for a bandsaw, which I still don't have , lol. Can always add the bies after the cost gets absorbed and I get that bandsaw I'm looking for.


----------



## ToddJB

Sounds like the bies wouldn't get you any more accuracy than what your getting now. What kind of bandsaw are you looking for? A 40s 16" Walker Turner would match the uni nicely.


----------



## Slyy

Hog - that turned out fricking sweet man!!! She found a good home with you! Pride may be sinful, but you've earned a free pass with that uni!!


----------



## jmartel

Go Hawks!

This morning I started building the motorcycle workbench. Got it in usable condition. Just needs to be finished. Also need to build the rest of the workbench portion that it will nest under.


















It's sagging a bit in the lower portion since I need to add a few more stiffeners, backing, doors, etc.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Right on Jmart. Go Hawks!


----------



## bhog

If an older one came up I'd snatch it but I have been eying Grizzlys anniversary 14", looks like good bang for the buck. I think I saw them on eBay starting at 445 plus shipping.


----------



## 489tad

bHog the saw looks great.


----------



## chrisstef

$360 semolians for a unisaw and a week of labor. Well done old boy. Lookin forward to seeing that first project come out of then new shop Hogski.

Congrats on the Hawks JMart, you too on the Donkeys, Red. It ought to be an interesting game with the high powered O of Denver and the fly to the ball D of the Hawks. Im just not sure that the Hawks will be able to hang and put enough points on the board but we shall see.

Here I am, waiting for April again. 24th pick in the draft. Maybe KC can find someone who can catch a football.


----------



## Airframer

Just sayin' ......


----------



## bhog

Lol^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding Hog. It doesn't get any better.

Nice work Jmart.


----------



## john2005

Hog, you can almost see a smile on the front of that old saw. Outstanding!


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys. Got it done in time to start on that big bar job. Going to be a lot of walnut ripping in the near future. I wish my heater was her already lol. Supposed to be 18 tomorrow.


----------



## Mosquito

state of my shop is empty right now…. bench went mobile, and is now at the new place, but everything else is still in my apartment :-(


----------



## chrisstef

Whens the move in date Mos? Gotta be getting a little excited about that no?


----------



## Mosquito

Little bit. Emilie moved in Dec. 28th, as our lease started on Jan 1. My lease isn't up on my apartment until February 28th, so I will be moving stuff between now and then, with a final push (renting trailer, and getting all the big furniture) either Feb 15/16 or 22/23. Get a little short changed by moving out in February lol


----------



## SASmith

Nice restore on the Uni, hog.


----------



## chrisstef

No beans before surgery guys.


----------



## theoldfart

Mmm toasty!


----------



## ShaneA

Grilled old boys frank and beans. No extra charge.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Stef. Bout choked on my coffee!


----------



## ToddJB

I've heard the expression "Fire down below", but that's just a little too literal for this guy.


----------



## chrisstef

"Blue blood up in boston, down to Brooklyn, out to queens"

Love me some Seger.

"It went on yesterday, its goin on tonight, somewhere theres a fart lookin to ignite!"


----------



## Airframer




----------



## racerglen

Ah..too much love here today..Bhog that's a great resto, Eric you are a NAUGHTY boy ! oops..Steph started it .. go sit in the corner ! We should all send kind wishes to Monte Pitman and the ashes of his shop.. :-(


----------



## 489tad

Sitting Stef in the corner won't stop him. That was funny. Ouch.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Glen for the update on Monte's shop, kind wishes were sent.


----------



## bhog

Picked up a bunch of walnut goodness




























Also got some jet clamps, a new glue line rip blade ,a gal of tb111 and some other crap I'm forgetting. That bar rail was $26 a ft. Got 24. Ouch.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, you're a big timer bro. Look forward to seeing it all come together. Stef is setting the bar high on the home upgrade front.


----------



## chrisstef

Is that corbel a single piece of walnut? CNC'ed?

Id also like to get confirmation from Byo on the surgical spirits being flammable or not. We need a lysdexic signal.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I must have missed something. What happened to Monte's shop?


----------



## bhog

Lol, Shane you're just now figuring that out? 213 made I'm so fly ,for me. 
It's actually for a job ,an 8×8 L shaped bar for a lady we built a house for a few yrs back.

No it's glued up.


----------



## chrisstef

Paul - montes shop. Cooked. 100%. Not a pretty site. Theres a thread out there.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ya. Just found it. I want to go back and start this year over.


----------



## john2005

Thanks for the heads up on Monte. Good man there


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whole lotta sexy B. Please keep us in the build if you have the time, love to see it.


----------



## bhog

I'm bad about taking pics sometimes but will definitely post some of it at sometime. 
I'm at least 20 project postings behind.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No one asked for a blog and it is not like you will not be surfing porn on your phone while you are out there so just snap a picture now and then….


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, not looking to interrupt your adult entertainment time. And no creepy selfies.


----------



## chrisstef

Especially in your sweatpants.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Good call on the anti-creepy request.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm the same way Hog. I get 3/4 of the way through something and think "Man, I should have taken a picture of that".


----------



## bhog

I'm going to post a selfie of my hairy legs now. When,will be a complete suprise. I may even do it in sweatpants just cause.


----------



## racerglen

AAAhhh…NO SWEATPANTS ! NO HAIRY (or otherwise) LEGS !
Got a chuckle today as a group of high school students just north of here were doing a "waxing for altzhimers" drive..
And no, not the gals, they were laughing their ..off as they did it to the guys…apparently they made some good coin for their drive.

Steph, y'all in, maybe Bhog.. ?


----------



## SASmith

Hog, ouch $26/ft.
If you ever need more bar rail let me know and I can show you how I made mine. It only takes a table saw, router and sander.


----------



## bhog

Scott, will do. Nice work sir. 
I have made cove on a table saw before, I imagine it's similar?


----------



## SASmith

Yep, it is a cove cut. I used sassafras on the bar above. Walnut would be easy to do too. 
Maple would take alot more work.

My bar rail is similar to this:










You can build it with 1x material and if you bookmatch it the seam is nearly invisible.


----------



## chrisstef

The hairy leg sweatpant surprise is hilarious. Im for it.

Scott - thats some serious stuff. I went crosseyed twice trying to dissect it. Cut the cove on TS, rip cut the bevel, route the edges? Whats the joinery attaching to the bar top?

Edit - dado on that bevel cut to accept the bar top?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Check to make sure you have a drawstring.


----------



## bhog

Thanks Scott.

No drawstring.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is gonna get ugly and I blame Stef.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

I'm super envious of the unisaw. Beautiful job hog. Definitely.. Tea bag worthy. I would say, you outdid yourself but it seems to me that you can restore just about anything.

Stef, that hatchet restoration looks amazing. I'm inspired to try something like that. I found an old tractor seat that was lost when lake Ray Roberts was created with a dam. I found it partially buried in the shore during our last dry spell.

My plans were thwarted this past long weekend. I was trying to upholster 2 chairs and got only a few hours of work done. Mom called me and said my nephews were available during the weekend. I'd been talking to her about replacing her patio roof. It rains harder in that patio than it does on the outside because of the roof they put on that sucker.



















We went ahead and shingled the whole thing without a nail gun.













































I had to build a slope from her house roof to the patio roof. I'm no contractor so I built it up a layer at a time using shingles, treated 1×3s, roofing tar, 2 staggered rows of flashing then finishing again with more shingles.

That roof combined with the door I installed back in November takes care of the patio. 









Next is the rotten chimney. I kind of wish she lived a lot closer. The 4 hour drive is getting old.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Ah ha! I see why we are getting all these sideways pictures nowadays. I was able to add pics directly from the I-phone. That's cool but - you can see what happened.


----------



## chrisstef

If ya hold the phone sideways when taking the picture Mark it should come out in the correct format. Or upside down lol.

You can go into your camera roll, hit edit, and rotate the pics in your phone too.

Nice work on moms patio. 4 hour ride is a tough one but im sure that big moms appreciates it.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

I rotated a photo to the right on the I-phone and saved it. Lets see if it shows up correctly.


----------



## ToddJB

Too far


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Lol. I think I'll use the PC to upload portrait style pictures.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Ok - last try.









Geeze! This sucks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

When taking picture; phone held on it's side, bottom of phone to your right side. That will format the picture properly to upload directly from your phone.

That is one of the 6000 things that Smitty taught me last year.


----------



## chrisstef

So im thinkin about building a little step stool for babystef. A two step stool. What do you guys think would be the proper riser height between steps? 6", 8"? Ill have tread depth at 7.5" and 14" long.


----------



## ToddJB

I'd go 7 high.


----------



## chrisstef

Seems like a happy medium Todd. Thinkin about rise over run will it look goofy at 7" of rise and 7.5" of run? Im probably over thinking this. Its a step stool.


----------



## ToddJB

This one is 14.17"L x 12.99"W x 14.09"H

Doesn't look too goofy to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I see on-line a formula for tread vs riser calcs is:

2 ( R ) + T = 25

If T = 7.5", riser would be 8 3/4" ...

I'm not a stair guy, others know better I'm sure.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed. Dimensions verified. Maybe a lunchtime trip up to the wood hut to grab some stock. Gotta get back into the swing of dovetails. Practice round this evening. Sweet. Thanks for your help Todd.

Smitty - I think that formula would work for normal human steps but in designing this for a toddler I assume that I would have to cut that down a bit. Them little baby legs barely get off the ground


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, I think those calcs are off. The riser should not be tall than the treads are long.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That, Todd, is why I tend to stay away from math. That said,

8.75*2 = 17.5

17.5 + 7.5 = 25

If there's a rule stating rise cannot exceed tread depth, then formula pulled from the interweb is bad. I get what I pay for, I guess.

EDIT: Here's from Wiki:

Riser-Tread formula: Sometimes the stair parameters will be something like riser plus tread equals 17-18 inches (432-457 mm);[9] another formula is 2 times riser + tread equals 24.6 inches (625 mm), the length of a stride.[3] Thus a 7 inches (178 mm) rise and a 10.6 inches (269 mm) tread exactly meets this code. If only a 2 inches (51 mm) rise is used then a 20.6 inches (523 mm) tread is required. This is based on the principle that a low rise is more like walking up a gentle incline and so the natural swing of the leg will be longer.

If Rise is set at 7 inches, tread would be more like 11.

Fun with numbers!

SECOND EDIT: Wiki sets 24.6 as the length of a stride. What's babystef's stride these days?


----------



## Hammerthumb

UBC code for rise and run:

Riser Height: Maximum of between 7 ¾" & 8 ¼" (some states regulate a minimum of 6")

Run: Minimum between 9-10" (not counting the part underneath the "nosing" of the tread above). With a note that runs of over 10 1/2" will usually require three balusters per tread to comply with the 4" maximum opening between spindles.

Overhang: Maximum overhang for nosing is somewhere between 1 ¼" & 1 ½". Some states legislate a minimum of ¾", including floor and landings.

If you add the minimum overhang to the minimum tread depth you would get 9-3/4".

Of course this is for stair cases and not step stools. If it is for little Stef, I would make the rise about 6" and make the run about 9 or 10". You want to make the run deeper than the rise or it might tend to be a little tippy. Don't want to see little Stef end up with a knot on his head. Might turn out like his dad!


----------



## chrisstef

Baby stef's stride these days is about 14 feet, before he topples over or slips on his long pants lol. The kids got a head like a good Pollack should. It can withstand a pretty good beatin.

Im heading up to the wood shack to pick out a chunk of timber as soon as the car warms up a bit. We shall see what they've got in wide width. Thanks for all the info gang.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, typical pre-fabricated hardwood stair parts are manufactured with 11-1/2"x1" treads (bullnosed), and 7-1/4"x3/4 risers. This would be what you would get if you were to buy unfinished treads and risers from a hardwood flooring supplier. Gives you and idea of rise and run for typical stairs.


----------



## 489tad

We still have one. Footprint is about 15" x 14", Height is 10" and step is 5".


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff Dan. Much appreciated buddy.

Hit the lumber shack. They got in a massive amount of spalted maple and curly maple and I had to take advantage. Picked up a 4/4 8"x8' chunk of curly maple with some spalting on one end. One little punky spot around a knot but I can work with 90% of the board.



















Time for some dovetail practicing before I go screwing up any nice lumber.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

For Bhog:


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, made this for my grandson last year. kind of a combination chair/step:


----------



## chrisstef

Red - its a little creepy to be takin pics of other guys at the gym aint it?

Nice stool there Kevin. I think im going to end up going with the Tommy Mac / shaker style stool. 3 dovetails per tread. Little rounded curve at the bottom. Ill probably use the curliest of the board for the treads and the spalted part for the nosing strips. Its been a while since I practiced some DT's so ill hopefully be refreshing my memory for the rest of the week and possibly get started this weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

Goo - double post.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is that Red in the red shirt, hanging on the dance rail and takin' a hairy legs photo in the photo above?

Bless his heart.


----------



## bhog

Don't even try to call me out on my legs stef ,my calves are 19's. I've seen those bird leg dudes before, it's hilarious.

Started on some cabs today. Built my out feed/assembly table earlier.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Smitty.

Whoa there brohemis, I was not the one calling out your legs but I will call you out for not putting a dado in your outfeed table for the miter bar.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^That dude just slapped a Bhog up.


----------



## john2005

I'll tell you what my assistant b-ball coach said in high school. "Are those your legs or are you standing on a chicken?". At least that's what he would say before I out squatted him by 125lbs. Friggen Sally. You walk tall with your skinny legs hog, don't let nobody hate!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is all pumped up on steak and angst…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol all juiced up on curly / spalted maple. New project running through the head. Lil amped up. Lol.


----------



## SASmith

Stef, yep you cut the cove on TS, rip cut the bottom bevel to rest on the plywood, dado the top of the rail to rest on the bar and route the edges.

To attach the rails I screwed it from the bottom through oversized pilot holes.

Please excuse the crappy ms paint drawing: 
red: veneer
grey/dark grey: plywood
green: bar rail
blue: screws









___
I am digging that maple you scored. Nice.


----------



## bhog

You guys are just begging for a hairy leg pic.

It's not attached dumb ass, and it's mobile. So I can drag it around or spin it 90* when I don't need to rip full sheets.

Insert smiley here.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the tutorial Scott. Thats a slick money saver.

Gotcha Hog. Roll around. Not permanent.


----------



## racerglen

Just like a drawstring ona leg..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey B, it's not "Insert smiley" but "Bless Your Heart"

You're south of 64, you ought to know that.


----------



## chrisstef

Practice tails in pine. Knockin the rust off. Not that theyve ever been good before but i can live with these.










No trimming. Straight off the saw. Lil blow out (tonys undies), errant chisel strike, tear out from the marking gauge. All correctable.


----------



## donwilwol

Not bad Stef. Now shorten that piece and lets see a set right down the middle of that knot!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol that would be a feat. Playing around with pine and then stepping up to maple hopefully will help a bit. COuple more nights of practice and its on. Stupid kitchen is still looming over me though. Gotta get my grout on this weekend.


----------



## bhog

Lol at Smitt and Don.


----------



## Hammerthumb

""Gotta get my grout on this weekend" 
Not supposed to wear it Stef!


----------



## Hammerthumb

You can put shoes on, but you apply grout. Sorry, I had to be a [email protected]


----------



## chrisstef

Youve obviously never seen me work. Im still picking thin set out of my arm hair Paul. Lol.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - it's easy for me now. I just tell others how to get it done.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Have fun with the DTs. Can't believe no one has commented on your tails. Gotta go call Moms this evening. I'll be looking for progress later.


----------



## 489tad

DTs look good.

Too cold in my garage for any work. I did build a six pack. Picked a bottle of gluten free beer. For those that choose or have to go gluten free, I'm glad its there for ya. Just not for me.


----------



## lysdexic

@ Stef. Now we all have seen your work. Just sayin'


----------



## chrisstef

There ya are Lys you sonnova … Lol. Well played sir.

Never had gluten free beer. If they dont want their gluten ill take the leftovers. Love me some extra gluten.


----------



## widdle

Nice stef..check out the home page, you made the top fifteen..


----------



## bhog

What did Stef do to make the top 15? I'm too lazy to go look and that was 10 hrs ago.


----------



## lysdexic

Hoglet - the joke is that there is now a glitch where the is a heading for "Top 15" but there is no content. Stef's dovetails join an elite group..

Yes I went and looked. Duh!


----------



## chrisstef

And a Widdle sighting .. top 15 most handsome guys in the northeast lol.

Every now and then I gotta post something that I actually accomplished. Quality completely irrelevant as obviously shown.

Get that 7 cleaned up yet Scott?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Current "State of the Shop"...










Yes, Ladies and Gents, that's a router mounted to a Vermont American router table. Cutting a profile on baseboard to match what I made years and years ago for the upstairs of the house. Only needed 5' of it or it may have provided the 'excuse' needed for a half-set of H&Rs. lol


----------



## chrisstef

Now ive seen it all. Is that a plastic tipped dart board in the corner too?


----------



## lysdexic

^ but the rug is period correct.

Nah Stef. I am really struggling in the shop these days. My hands reflect the schizoid activity in my brain.


----------



## chrisstef

I believe that is the missing rug to finish off the set of toilet clothes.


----------



## Airframer

5' sounds like more than enough of an excuse to me! If you have 5' to do now there is bound to be 5 more feet a few years from now… gotta be ready!


----------



## ShaneA

^lol…the rug IS period correct. Hilarious


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, peanut gallery~

- That rug has been in the shop a long time, years I think, y'all just haven't noticed it before. That said, I have a second one so if you're interested, we can deal. Send a PM…

- It's an English Pub Darts bristle board with cheap plastic darts in it. The board I've had for probably 20+ years, never had a place to put it (small kids and all). Now I want to hang it and get proper darts, still figuring out where and how on the mount. After all, I have shop beer. Need shop darts.

Here I was thinking there'd be heck to pay for the routah. Nope… Ah, gots ta love the LJs!


----------



## chrisstef

PM sent.

I think a dart board cabinet is in order smitty. You could paint the inside doors with chalkboard paint if you plan on keeping score.

Ive got one that's gone missing for sometime now. Im gonna have to dig around and find that old girl. I miss throwin darts and drinkin beers at the local. Dire straits and hall & oates on the best juke box in town.

Cue Sultans of Swing.


----------



## lysdexic

WAIT!

Did you say shop beer!?


----------



## lysdexic

WAIT!

Did you just put Hall and Oates in the same sentence with Dire Straits? Really?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sultans of Swing = Awesome. Simply Awesome.

Of course I have shop beer. It's in the shop fridge, lower left cubby of the hardware cabinet.


----------



## Slyy

But do the drapes match the rug for the toilet?


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed I did, and it was for you buddy. I know that you rock "maneater" on replay.

Hook, line, sinker.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Center of bullseye is to be exactly 5' 8" from floor. Throw line is 7' 9 -1/4" from *face* of dart board. For the love of all that is holy, hang it proper.

How is it not surprising Stef likes Maneater?

Edit - Damn Stef beat me to the Maneater joke.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony, those instructions are golden. Thank you, I promise it'll be done right!


----------



## chrisstef

Geez, Id probably not challenge Tony to a game of darts with drinks on the line. Id be buyin Cosmo's all night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL, Cosmos.

I'm not very accomplished at it Stef, just lots of darts thrown growing up (biker parties). The feel for board orientation is just ingrained.


----------



## ToddJB

At our wedding my wife had her bouquet throwing moment to Maneater.

Stef, Cosmos or Appletinis? My bet is on the latter.


----------



## bobbyt99

Thought I'd brag about how clean my shop is after my first attempt at making a multiple panel (6) raised panel door for a cubby hole under a stair landing. I was ankle-deep in wood chips at the router table but forced myself to clean them up as soon as I finished.

-Bobby


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

UPDATE: Second rag rug is SOLD. Thanks, Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Bobby - that's an impressive panel there. What brand bits did you use in the router?


----------



## lysdexic

State of my WORK shop today and another *public service announcement:*
This fine gentleman was cutting a grove for rouge and groove panel at the table saw. Something gave and piece of the tounge was driven into his right hand. Some of the splinters were removed in the ER. The rest skewered his flexor tendon and digital nerve.

Soft maple. The wood is at the tip of my forceps.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The nerve is at the tip of my forceps and draped over the splinter….










I just dislodged the piece….










The flexor tendon had a longitudinal split in it that did not need repair










His scrap pile. Each mark is a centimeter apart. This gives new meaning to an "oil finish".


----------



## chrisstef

Yowzers, that looks like it hurt. T&G on the table saw, ive done it before and ill probably not do it again. Always appreciate the safety warnings Scotty.


----------



## lysdexic

If my collection of woodworking accidents keeps growing and it will, maybe I can speak at WIA :^)


----------



## Slyy

Strong work Scott!! Our hand guy's out for the week, so just finished lopping off some frost bitten feet. Cardio guys were nice enough NOT to treat his dysrythmia for us so that made it a bit more interesting (even though he'd been in the hospital for 2 days!).
If the OR has taught me anything, (besides don't work in the oilfield) it's that my power tools aren't gonna care if I get in the way, they'll keep going business as usual.


----------



## chrisstef

Id be the guy in the back row with the laser pointer aimed at your nuts biting his cheek trying not to laugh. That would be worth the price of admission.

Apparently ive never left the 10th grade.


----------



## bhog

Slyy for the win with that pic. Holy crap. How did you find that pic of scottybyo?

Scott, dang man that's gotta be weird pulling wood ( no ******************** ) from a guy and then going home and working in the shop. I imagine every step you take is planned to the tee when it comes to power tools.


----------



## bobbyt99

Thanks Stef… I was pretty happy with the outcome. Because of some concentration issues that I have I was jumping for joy over the fact that I didn't waste one bit of oak when making it. I used my Freud raised panel set on the router table. Because my router is a bit underpowered for such a job I made 4 or 5 passes to get the finished results.

-Bobby


----------



## ToddJB

Scott, crazy pics. Did the accident lay his hand open that much, or did you guys have to cut more to get in there?

Bobby - nice work. Those should out last all of us.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yowzers. Glad I had lunch before Seeing the surgery pics.

Homemade ham a potato soup. Garlic Parmesan biscuits. I love having a stay at home wifey.


----------



## Slyy

Red, he's eating lunch like a BOSS


----------



## lysdexic

Todd - he only had two puncture wounds. When opening the palm of the hand you never make straight incisions. They are zig zag (Brunner) incisions. You then raise flaps like opening the hood of a car. You gots to see what yer a doin'.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fascinating stuff Mr. Dexic, thank you for sharing with us.

She feeds you healthy Red, she must like you and want you around for a while.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna take Betsy Ross to sew that bad boy up again. I took a 1 1/2" sliver of primed pine to the palm back in the day .. those walk in docs never cut me open like that, they just kept slicing deeper and deeper. "I don't think there's anything in there Chris". Halfway into my palm .. "Oh there it is. That's deeper than the topical numbing agent will go". Ya don't effin say.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - agreed, fascinating. My good buddy is a neurosurgeon so I'm always getting to see his iPhone gallery of gore.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Neurosurgeon? Don't want to see pics of anything anyones been thinking with!


----------



## bhog

Paul, it's their porn. Bless their heart.


----------



## lysdexic

This is my hang-up. There is too much tension in these screens and it makes the stiles bend/curve. Wifey suggests a trim piece to hide the gap but I cant stand it.

Re-screening


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yes - Bless thier heart!


----------



## chrisstef

Ive always disliked screening windows for that bow factor. Its hard to find that happy medium of tension i guess. Good luck lys.


----------



## Boatman53

Don't worry Paul they are for the most part unused.
Jim


----------



## Tim457

Scott I can't remember exactly how that door mounting went, do you have any extra play to move the doors in together to eliminate the gap from the bow? If so, plane out the bow to make a straight plumb edge after the screen is in there with the proper tension. Then rehang the doors to where there is no gap.

I had a BB removed from my hand when I was a kid and it was a straight cut. Was my guy was a hack and didn't know about the Brunner incision or didn't need it because he had an Xray telling him where it was?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotty, I'd add a temp brace between the stiles as the doors sit on the table that pushes them strong apart, then screen loosely. Just enough to remove crinkles (easy, Stef).

Sounds easier than it is, I know. How about, 'Don't draw the stitches too tight.'


----------



## widdle

in framing if you cut a saw kerf in the center of a bowed stud and than drive a wedge in the kerf as you pull, it helps to straighten the stud..not good plan in your case lysdexic.but it's all i got without going backwards..


----------



## john2005

Ljs likes to give us tallys. That's fine and all, I would just like to know how many times the phrase "easy Stef" has been said. Me thinks it's a lot


----------



## lysdexic

I just learned that WIA 2014 is going to be in Winston-Salem NC. which is just 40 minutes from me. Very cool.


----------



## chrisstef

Lucky! That looks like a hell of a show to be at Scotty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's a big, fat "you suck" Scotty. We Ioweegians need that benchcrafted dude to do more lobbying and bring stuff here. Allegedly last years Amana handworks show was one of the best they've ever had. There's some decent woodworkers sprinkled amongst these cornfields.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maybe I don't have the gift of gab, or just don't need new tools. Without instructors and actual courses to attend, along with a used tool midway, events don't appeal to me. Guess I'm still disappointed Leach didn't make Amana, but it was not worth 10 hours of drive time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Staining what I think is an old board that may be odgepole pine for baseboard. Minwax golden oak. Decent look, to my eye, and matches what I created over 20 years ago…


----------



## DaddyZ

Lys ^

When you rescreen the Door - put some Spreaders in the Center of the Door, that way the Screen will not be able to pull the sides in.

Just an Idea, don't know if it will work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty- The baseboard looks great. I remembered you were disappointed with the Handworks show. I enjoyed it but it wasn't nearly as far out of my way. I don't think I'd drive more than an hour or so to another. It's just nice being able to see/play with the tools first hand. 
A used tool midway would be excellent! They should totally do that.

Now a WIA show would be a different story. My trouble with those is that I have a really hard time getting paid time off when I actually want it. Union seniority crap.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, that base board looks like Mohagany


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Hah, you're right, it does.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, Leach lives 'bout an hour or so from me. Still haven't paid a visit yet


----------



## bhog

I always love listening to union winers.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tell me about it Bhog. I employ a bunch of them!


----------



## bhog

Paul, I feel for you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh….here we go;-)

I'm not a huge union advocate either. You can't work for a decent railroad without belonging to one…..so, not much choice in the matter. 
One thing I have learned….there are no "good guys." Neither the union nor the huge corporation "takes the high road" or "does the right thing" in most cases. They're both crooked as a question mark.

As far as the vacation goes, it's selected purely by seniority. Since I'm toward the bottom of the totem pole, I've been forced to use mine in Jan or Feb the past 10 years.


----------



## bhog

I hear ya Red. I have learned that to stay a "good guy " you have to belong to something smaller.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Just kidding with ya Red. There are good and bad points to unions. I think I employ some of the most talented setters and stone masons in the country. But I think their union looks out for the union itself more than the workers. Course I'm part of the evil corporation side. Never belonged to a union myself, but have to deal with them every day.


----------



## 7Footer

Just realized that today marks 1 year since I actually created my LJ's account… Time flies, and a big thanks to all of you fellas on here, so much great info and a downright cool community!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Happy Jockiversary there Noah. Forgot to say I got my box of cutoffs last week. A box address ATTN: BigRedKnotHead gave me a good chuckle.

hog- I imagine a guy would have to stay small to have his say. Everyone in my family is self-employed but me. There's good and bad.

Paul- I knew you were just jabbin me. I wouldn't mind going into management. They've asked me to. Unfortunately their health insurance is a joke compared to the union side. That's the whole reason I took that job;-/
I don't mind my job, but I do not find it challenging whatsoever. That's probably…..no, that is the reason I delve so strongly into woodworking. It pushes me. Gives me a challenge. Something to look forward to.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah Red, but you get to use that train horn. Gotta be worth something!


----------



## Slyy

Train horns!! Don't get me started, I think those engineers running through Norman get a kick (especially in winter) of running that thing as long/loud/early as they can through town!! Thank goodness I get up at 0415 anyways, so it's not like I'm already awake!! Thank goodness though I live about 4 miles from the track, can't imagine what it's like for those poor college suckers living right mext to the tracks AND a major intersection!!!
I blame you Rojo!! Course we get commercial as well as Heartland Flyer traffic!!

Red - I heR ya on the insurance!! I work for the biggest health care corporation in the US my premiums cost me almost twice as much for a third of the coverage I got at a smaller hospital before school forced us to move!!!


----------



## bhog

Moved the shop around a bit last night. Now I can rip 12' in or out of the saw with no issues. Before I had to open overhead door to rip anything linger the an 5'. Put the uni on an htc mobile base last night and quickly took it off and put my jointer on it. Was just to rinkety with the uni on it.


----------



## lysdexic

Hoglet,

Looks nice and roomy (Hanibal Lecter voice). I gots to make an outfield table! How anal do I need to be getting flat and co-planar?

Is this the Moblie base (HTC 3000)? I just had the factory send me a replacement set of levers. Those orange plastic thangy's weren't too smart. I'll never buy them again.


----------



## theoldfart

Lys, I broke my HTC levers as well. Who did you call?


----------



## lysdexic

TOF, Believe it or not I still had the product literature. I'll pull it back out if you don't have it.


----------



## theoldfart

Still have mine as well, I'll check it out. FYI I bought the woodcraft brand as well, they have metal levers (aluminum).


----------



## lysdexic

Kevin, I called their customer service number in the pamphlet. No resistance for the replacement even though it had been a couple years. FYI, I tried an Internet search first and came up with nothing. It is hard getting past all the HTC mobile phone stuff.


----------



## CL810

Is there a mobile base would for a drill press?


----------



## chrisstef

A F250 chassis might work if ta beef up the leaf springs cl810.


----------



## lysdexic

I use the same on my drill press and since I never move it the levers are performing well :^)

I have the WoodRiver mobile base on my bandsaw which I move a lot. It is probably better.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Large bandsaws ( I have an 18" Jet) do get tippy on mobile bases. Took mine off.


----------



## CL810

Stef, Since my F150 is not up to the task, will you explain to my wife why I need the 250? lol


----------



## lysdexic

Agreed. If I had an 18" bandsaw I would not use a mobile base. Also, if I had an 18 incher that would imply that I had the space for it in the first place.

Someday. I hope.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ya. Wish it was mobile, but the F250 won't fit in my shop.


----------



## chrisstef

I got you buddy. Have wifeski gimme a call and ill explain. It aint gonna come cheap though. Ill prolly have to offer up some collateral on your behalf.


----------



## woodcox

Recent woodsmith episode was all DP. And no project is complete with out a full set of plans. Available at the woodsmith shop dot com edit: I hope my Don Peschke impersonation with nervous giggle was conveyed.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The woodsmith show is painful.

I just noticed the LN show in KC is on superbowl weekend. Good call LN, we all know people in KC wouldn't have much to do on superbowl weekend.

Btw, this is hilarious:
NFL- Bad lip reading


----------



## Tim457

Holy cow Red that's funny. The people making that put a lot of time into getting it to look like something they could have said. The first NFL bad lip reading one is pretty good too.


----------



## bhog

Yeah I think it was the same one. It's rated for up to 500lbs.

Had my dc fry on me earlier while ripping a bunch of stock. Lj buddy Chuck is grabbing me an hf as we speak ,saving me atleast 3.5 hrs driving to and fro. Pretty awesome I must say.

Edit. 
Scotty, I'd build it as flat as you can( not OCD style) and then shim the legs after you get it in place to take up any discrepancies in the floor.


----------



## lysdexic

Old fart,

Love that panel gauge.

:^)


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, thanks. I was going to make myself one, but this caught my eye.


----------



## lysdexic

Happy Saturday evening gentlemen and lady:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Back at you guys. No beer for this lazy union slob. On call.


----------



## lysdexic

NO ----back atch. *YOU*.


----------



## CL810

Me three


----------



## chrisstef

Its a party up in this b!tch. 2 large pies and a gaggle of tasty brews were consumed at the stef household this evening. Amazing how 3 kids between 1-4 years old will blow your crib apart. First scratch in the finish of the countertops too. Cherry pop.


----------



## lysdexic

To DonYoda and his Charlotte….

.....and to the rest of you bee atches.


----------



## Slyy

Me Four - Going the cheap route today, bro-in-laws bday and we just finished the Scotch, but do have some homemade baklava to try,


----------



## Slyy

Incidentally - you got some dang fine bits there Scott!


----------



## lysdexic

That's what she said


----------



## bhog

What's that little saw buck looking doo dad in the pic with the ranger?

I'm sippin a Sierra mist in this b!tch.


----------



## lysdexic

Cedar door pulls smithed by SuperDave.


----------



## ShaneA

I wondered what that was too, but I figured it was something all the cool kids knew about, so I was scared to ask.


----------



## lysdexic

Dinner time for this ***********************************…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Cedar door pulls smithed by SuperDave." - MORE PICS!!! Fuggin HOSS!!

Umm… the gold label is working for ya then.


----------



## bhog

Nice.


----------



## Slyy

Bits and grits huh Scott? *********************************** indeed!


----------



## chrisstef

Sierra mist … ick. If youre goin green gots ta go Dew.

Good call on the mini sawbuck hog. Ya had me sold lol. The hand forged stuff is sweet scotty , mix it with the 18 year and youre one classy ba$tard. Eff a scotch glass you need a pimp cup.

Also the "wax vac" commercial im enduring kinda makes me wanna gag.


----------



## chrisstef

True story, never had grits.

Kinda thought it was crack n cheese ya had goin.


----------



## CL810

We need to stop meeting like this…


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap!!

I LOVE them.

Wow. Wow.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow Lys! What are you putting those on? Super Dave does some nice stuff!


----------



## CL810

How unique! Great work superdave!


----------



## Slyy

All wrought iron Scotty? Looking sweet!


----------



## lysdexic

Wrought iron. I've had them for while and was going to post pics at the completion of the Cedar Screen Doors project. But I've been stuck and give a guy a beer or six and he gets all blabber mouthed.

They are the my pulls for the doors.

Here is his blog and video on their creation


----------



## john2005

Friggen sweet!


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap those pulls are friggin sweet! And I love all the beer & hard liq's pix.

Smitty, +100 for reppin' that Deschutes all the way back east in IL! Which one is that (the label looks diff from what I'm used to here but my guess would be either Inversion or Mirror Pond), is that stuff easy to find back East? Mirror Pond Pale Ale was my favorite beer for years until I discovered Ninkasi. But Deschutes is right in my backyard and truly one of the pioneers of microbeers here in the great Pacific NW.

I'm at Rockaway Beach this weekend so I don't have a great backdrop for what I'm sippin' on, but I do have a couple of great pics..

I find this pic just hilarious, it looks like my dog just $hit out that ball and has to check it out before she lets it go. ;-)









She is one of the best dogs ever.








Several deep on these - Ninkasi Total Domination IPA, EASILY the best I've ever had.








Wifey crashed out early cuz she is still adjusting to the time change from getting home from Brazil so I figured I might throw in a couple swigs of my old friend Fireball ;-)








And finally, if any of you ever travel to Brazil, trust me on this - try these, best potato chips I've ever had, Ruffles Churrasco (Ruffles is pronounced "Huffles" in Brazil, r's are pronounced like an H in Portuguese and its hilarious, still one of my favorite things to give my wife a hard time about… He-heat your food, drink a Hedge Bull, go Horseback Hiding, etc… ).









BTW - even if the site isn't fully functional, I still love it! Not gonna complain, now I'm gonna go win some more $ playing online poker. And by winning I mean lose.


----------



## Slyy

Scott - awesome share of those pulls (fuggin awesome) and of SuperDaves site, I was totally unaware of it and he's got some pretty cool stuff over there!!!

7' - that's a life of delirious sin I can get behind!! Don't have too much fun and that was nice looking dog ya got there! 
When he's not doin this:








Mine almost a listens to me, but he still makes one great friend all the same!


----------



## 7Footer

haha thanks Jake! That's a good lookin' pooch you have as well, thats how mine looks now after running her arse off all day today!

Oh yeah I almost forgot.. Churrasco is BBQ in Brazil, but they taste nothing like BBQ here!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

So, is everyone feeling like a million bucks this morning?


----------



## chrisstef

I came in under my hangover limit for having beers, 3, so im in good shape. Ill be covered in grout shortly. With any luck ill be dovetailin' this afternoon. With that said im not sure why there wasnt any whiskey to be had last night when the boys were over.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice pics 7'.

Great looking pooches too, guys.

Hah BRK.

Those pulls are still stellar….


----------



## bhog

Hey stef , make sure you thin your grout to buttermilk before you start.


----------



## ToddJB

I think Hog meant with buttermilk. Grout is always best if you add a little lactose.


----------



## bhog

What you guys sipping on this morn?


----------



## 489tad

Wow, you guys had fun last night. I had a New Belgium Shift with dinner. Weak….....

Just finished second cup then its off to clean the drive way. Snow gods just dropped two inches. This nit picking snow fall is starting to bug me. Dump it and get it over. Bring on the feet!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I had a big cup uh dis…









Then coached these knuckleheads to a tournament win


----------



## theoldfart

Amazin' what caffein can do! Congrats coach.


----------



## Slyy

Red - Excellent coffee/woodworking synergy for the win their my friend! And congrats on taking the tourney! 
Second cup of Jamaica blue mountain going in strong right now for me!!
And thanks to an LJ care-package from RonB57 I've got some of this:








So I can put a new horn on his:








A little matching, epoxy, rasps and sandpaper and I'll have D-8 Thumbhole number 2 finished and added to the stable!

Don't know about you boys, but it's a good day to be an LJ!

EDIT: and for those who might be interested: as I typed that the official number of discovered planets outside our solar system has now reached the 1,000 milestone! Go Universe!


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, the adjustable brace bit, an Irwin 22A?


----------



## Slyy

TOF - Irwin No 22 U S of A just picked it up last weekend at the HUGE local swap meet for a whopping George, also grabbed that D-8 from the same place for three of his twins as well!


----------



## chrisstef

Sumatra french roast for this guy.

New England special tip - buttermilk poured onto a rock wall will encouage moss growth.

Im pretty sure my grout was lactose intolerant. The buttermilk made him runny and loose. Lil immodium, nice and firm again.


----------



## Slyy

^^ - that's what she said Stef


----------



## ToddJB

Here's my morning:










If this were a game I would not win the tournament. First go at carpeting and it's handing my a$$ to me.


----------



## 489tad

Looks good from here Todd.


----------



## Oldsaxon

Todd, your first go at carpet is a staircase? You are either a masochist or the bravest man I know


----------



## Slyy

Todd - I found the problem: you may not have realized it yet (but you will) I think someone put some stairs in your hallway while you weren't looking!


----------



## ToddJB

Oldsaxon, fine line between bravery and stupidity. This job has most everything going against me. The stairs are un-square concrete, the the widths fluctuate from tread to tread anywhere from .5" - 1". And the carpet strip is 12' long. How long did I need? 11.75'.

Very fine line.


----------



## bhog

I am glad you didn't actually thin it to buttermilk thickness. What a mess that woulda been lol.

Todd, kinda looks like one of those situations where you'd have been ahead having an installer do it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks damn good none the less Todd. You got this.

Stef? Done yet? Seriously.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea grouts done. Just needs a final clean up and caulking. Came out pretty decent if i had to say. Gettin dangerously close to rippin out flooring.


----------



## ToddJB

Hog, I don't disagree, but my wallet and "how hard can it be?" attitude, wins out most of the time.

I don't know how pros can use that knee kicked all day. Mine are killing me. They most have huge knee calluses - like Staf.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd are you attempting to bait me into giving you the hairy leg sweatpant surprise bro?


----------



## donwilwol

Todd, I'm with the "your first go at carpet is a staircase?" crowd. Thank god somebody stole my kicker and other carpet equipment, (Ok, maybe I gave it away, I don't recall)


----------



## ToddJB

Well, she's done… ish. Still need to make a transition for the top and bottom, and eventually trim the sides, but walls are smoother and carpets in.










I thought the pad and carpet would hide a lot of the wonkiness of the steps, but it doesn't really. Oh well, this is a short term fix til the kids are competent on stairs.


----------



## chrisstef

Quite a cchange Todd. Lookin much better man. Ya done well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Agreed.

Much better.


----------



## donwilwol

Ditto on the well done Todd.


----------



## theoldfart

Look pretty darn good to me.


----------



## Slyy

Excellent work there Todd! I think it came out great!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Yeah Todd - Nice job! I like it.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Cleaning the garage - PIA.
Finding something stashed in the rubble - cool.
Wearing it to scare the pee out of my daughter - Priceless.


----------



## lysdexic

Spent the afternoon helping my daughter with her homework. She needed to make a model of a character from a story. She chose Ralph the mouse. She struggled trying to fabricate a mouse from cotton balls and pipe cleaners. Silly girl.

We got a cut-off from an 8"x8" cedar post. She helped with the layout. I cut the excess on the bandsaw. Then I let her have a go at the spindle sander and spokeshaves. She got tired of sanding and the finish is uneven. She put on the shellac (which bled the ink on the eyes) and a couple coats of poly.

She is going let it dry and then glue in the ears and tail.

This would have been SO much easier on a lathe!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

That is an AWESOME mouse! Tell her she is an artist.


----------



## theoldfart

She has her dads eye, no doubt!


----------



## bhog

Scott, your picture taking skills are phenomenal.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks. I'll let her know.

We can not take credit for the design. A google image search turn up this.










I was going to use a cherry cut-off but felt the transition to heart wood at nose really does it.


----------



## lysdexic

Hog - all I do when taking pics is turn off the flash and use macro mode.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, my wife loved it, says you two should sell them on the web!


----------



## chrisstef

Mark - the horsehead is hilarious. That would scare the crap out of me for sure.

Good work on the mouse Byo. Those days with the younger one in the shop must be a lot of fun.

Grout is complete and the grout haze is gone. The wing of this office dweller is a little sore this morning. Little touch up caulking and that's a wrap jack. Trim, paint, and flooring left on the task list of the never ending kitchen remod.


----------



## 489tad

My daughter volunteered to foster pets till they are old or healthy enough for adoption. She got her first assignment yesterday. Two boarder collie mixed puppies. She will have them for a few weeks. It will be interesting to see if she can let them go.

lydexic, that is a cool mouse. Great to see a dad go above and beyond. You know you P-ed off the other parents.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh man, id have one hell of a time letting those 2 pups go. Theyre friggin adorable Dan.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Mark.

The shop/child connect is awesome BYo. I'm in accord with Kevin, chip off the block indeed.

+1 Hog. Lys is to photography as Stef is to glory holes.

Good to hear Stef, you're getting closer bud and it is looking great.

Too damn cute Dan.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I've had two BC's. Best dogs ever, great for herding kids!


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I'm not sure anyone will want a conjoined dog(s). Circuses and those truck stop freak show petting zoos in Kansas are typically stocked up. Good luck.


----------



## chrisstef

Careful Todd, you mention truck stops around Tony and he gets a little weird. Starts to tick, mumbles under his breath …


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## AnthonyReed

^Pretty much.

I don't like to think about it.


----------



## ToddJB

"Kick his a$$ Sea Bass"


----------



## chrisstef

I believe that Tony heard that line wrong when he was reenacting that scene, playing the part of Sea Bass. Being a young wanna be starlet in LA proved to be too much for the old boy to handle and he ended up getting out of the "acting" game.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Some fluffers are jaded.

It just wasn't for me is all. Don't hate.


----------



## ToddJB

I heard the Directors Ks sounded like Ls.


----------



## bhog

Stef won a lifetime achievement for his work in glory holes. They say he holds the record , still , to this day.


----------



## Mammatus

I've been a member and read posts on this forum for over a year, but would now like to be able to post a new topic (regarding a wood identification project)...but it doesn't seem to go through. Apparently I can only reply to threads rather than start new ones. Can anyone indicate to me how to go about resolving this so I can post a new topic?

Thanks,


----------



## ToddJB

Mammatus - you should be able to click on the "Forums" tab at the top, then just click on "Post New Topic".

Maybe it's because of your lack of posts. Do you get an error message or is the "Post New Topic" button not there for you?


----------



## chrisstef

You should be able to post a project after 5 reply posts or you can try and contact Ms Debbie, she might be able to lift the moderation.


----------



## Mammatus

I tried to do a new post and it seemed to post-and I even still have it open in my browser to this page:
http://lumberjocks.com/first_topics/712

Does that link work for you to view the post I made? The reason I was concerned it didn't appear anywhere is that when I go to the Wood and Lumber forum, it doesn't show up. And it isn't listed in my list of 'my posts'.


----------



## Mammatus

Ah - I need five reply posts first. OK - Thank you for the help! And also for the reason to post my fourth reply…I'll look for a reason to make another one soon!


----------



## chrisstef

I don't see it mammatus. If you wanna post your question here youre welcome to all though the frequenters of this thread may not be the most insightful lol


----------



## ToddJB

(slow chant) One more post. One more post. One more post….. I believe in you.


----------



## ShaneA

Come on Stef, I have been able to identify at least two species in the past…so there is that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He was referring to the dregs like me Shane not proper folk such as yourself.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Stained" is not a species, Shane. Sorry…

;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Well, that still leaves one Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Couldn't resist, Shane. You kinda put that one out there…


----------



## lysdexic

EDIT: wasn't funny. Duh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^You know it still went out to our emails, correct? You might as well own it.


----------



## lysdexic

See. I quit getting the emails.

But you are right - I own it. Admittedly not the best jab and kinda desparate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Everyone steps in Stef from time to time. Even those of your caliber. No shame in it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But those who don't get the emails anymore don't know what stef he stepped in.

(Feeling left out…)


----------



## AnthonyReed

It was nothing really, I just like to talk to BYo when I get the chance.


----------



## Slyy

Problem with stepping in Stef is getting off your shoes! Advise: wear socks with your sandals.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ick.


----------



## chrisstef

Stepping in Stef huh? Real nice T, reaallll nice. Lol.

I hate when I make a stretch for a joke and no one gets it. I didn't get to see it Scotty so your status is still in good standing in my book.

Jake - you've soiled youre Jerusalem cruisers. And your second toe is longer than your first. All signs of good luck. Pretty sure youll be inducted into sainthood once your times up.

Scooped up some transfast dye at the recommendation of my finishing guru Hog for babystefs step stool. Chopping hard maple dovetails should be an interesting feat for a hack such as myself.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, cope first, then chop, then beer in that order!


----------



## bhog

That is all.


----------



## chrisstef

Like dinner buns, pancakes and extra rolls ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummm….. if you say so.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog is gonna hurt somebody one of these days.


----------



## chrisstef

That's the plan OF. Sticking to it may be another story all though. Been working with a jewelers saw gifted to me from Tony instead of a coping saw and when im not snapping blades its a lot easier to control than a coping saw. I just picked up a few skip tooth blades for it as the spiral ones he provided me don't fit in the saw kerf.


----------



## Slyy

Hog- true story from the Operating Room:
In OK we have more than the average share of "fluffy" patients. Had a lady come in, dislocated her knee because she bent over to pick a sandwich off the floor (weighed about 770 near as we could tell). This is not her actual x-ray but her's was very similar:









So the point here though was, as we were moving her over to the OR bed from her patient bed, found a partially eaten sandwich under a jelly belly flap!!!! Most ridiculous thing I've seen!


----------



## ShaneA

Holy crap batman, the cave man has successfully taken a photo with a Kindle and actually figured out to post to the interwebz. Child's play you say…but an impressive step for me.

I have been working on the trainwreck that is my shop. First project up is a miter saw stand/additional storage. Still a pain the ass to make projects of this size in my limited space, so extra cusswords were used. 4×4 dfir legs. 5/4" x 5 inch stretchers. Bout 62" long. 42" tall maybe. Lots of work to do still, but will be handy to get saw and lathe off the end of my outfeed/bench.

I actually posted pics and a somewhat forum appropriate post that has something to do with woodworking. Been a while.

More photos to come.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"so extra cusswords were used"

Love that.

And,

Love the post of actual woodwork, Shane. That has to feel good, congrats. It looks like a fine addition / update.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That happened Jake? Too funny.

Looks great Shane. Nice work bud.


----------



## bhog

Holy crap!! Tony woulda grabbed that partial sammich and throated it.










Here's what I've even doing today


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is the base of the bar you are making? Cool.


----------



## bhog

Part of it. It's has grown to 13' x 9'.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Most of the rooms in my house are not that big. Good grief.


----------



## bhog

Lol Todd. We built the house a few yrs back and have been finishing the basement the last month+. Will be a killer bar area all said and done. Far right of last pic I posted will be where the keg (s) sit. Going to be hard to not tea bag the bar top when it's all done. Omg.


----------



## chrisstef

A custom tap handle would be a nice touch and a lil sumpin extra to keep that client comin back too Hog. Gonna be killer man.


----------



## bhog

Was thinking that stef. Also may need a trip piece to cover the spout. We'll see.


----------



## lysdexic

I gotta to find a place to buy cabinet grade plywood.

Jealous of Brandon. There I said it.


----------



## lysdexic

@ Shane:

I so miss my Makita miter saw. Not that I use a miter saw much. Much less than I thought I would. But still, I made an impulse buy and got a hinged Bosch. I sold the Makita and I think that was I a mistake.

I am in the same boat as you. They say your shop is your most useful tool and mine is broken. Every improvement I want to make hinges on solving my miter saw problem. I do not have a stand and it is such a pain in there's to use. So I don't.

I applaud your results.


----------



## ShaneA

I don't use it too often, it is amazingly accurate however. Miters and crosscuts are dead nuts. Since I have a stairwell to the basement in my garage I can allow the slider to overhang. Just spews dusts on the stairs however. If it had to go near a wall, it would take up way too much room. My workshop has been chaos for far too long. Sadly, it will be a monumental reclamation effort. Monumental


----------



## ShaneA

Progress is slow. Still need to trim it out. Add doors and drawer fronts. I will also try to put drawers into the top section that levels ot the cutting surface. Add some t-track, stops. Basically using materials on hand. My hardwood supplier has occasional sidewalk sales where I catch all sorts of plywood for $10 to $20 a sheet, birch, oak, walnut, cherry. So I am using up some of the stash. Plus I recently got some 18" full extension 100lb slides for $4 a set from them too.


----------



## bhog

Scotty ,do you have a lumberyard by you? That's where I got all the sheet goods from, they deliver where ever I'm at lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Son of a …. I wrote a buncha stuff. Phone ate it.

Recap - Shane - Hell yea. Love that cart. Great planning. I dislike my miter saw. Made chisels dull.


----------



## theoldfart

Not half bad grass hopper!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have a 12" Milwakee cms, but can't remember the last time I used it. It's on a portable stand. Just so hard to set up in my shop. Had 10" Makita chop and cms that I wore out, but as soon as I gave those away and got the 12" cms, I decide I would not do any more field work. Not sure if I should re arrange the shop and make a permanent station, or just get rid of it all together.
Scotty - what are you trying to cut that you need a miter saw for?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Can't get those pins any narrower? Oh, must be because you can't get yor chisels sharp ( damn miter saw).


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, nice setup there Shane. U coming out for Surfaces?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Easy on the dovetail rookie. Theyre a lil chunky but theyll be man handled by babystef, hopefully. Mmaybe on the upper tread ill go to 4 tails and tighten em up a lil for ya Paul. Ill go to a thin kerf on the miter saw.


----------



## ShaneA

Not sure. The boss man would have to spring for it. When is it?


----------



## Slyy

Stef, those are looking great!! My most recent (weekend) in soft soft soft soft pine, did I mention that pine is soft? I couldn't imagine how much more pleasurable cutting dovetails in a good hardwood will be!!









EDIT: this only attempt 2 so I suppose it could be worse!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry Stef. Forgot what they were for. Keep the regular kerf on the saw. Actually they look good. Been waiting for some pics. I like maple for DTs. Easy to work with.


----------



## bhog

Lol^ called out on fat pins.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Shane - it starts Tuesday. Come on out. By the way, Mapei stopped in to do an interview today. Supposed to have the cover and story in Tile Letter magazine in the next month or so.


----------



## chrisstef

For the crap i dish out, its deserved, and well taken. Pins are spaced at 5/16 i think. Ill have my revenge 

Hog - Prius. You drive a Prius.


----------



## bhog

Next time 
Yvooo yvoose safta mawpel. ( wise voice )

Edit

Bro, when you come out , I'm gonna bang you on that Prius. You better prepare because I am a caveman.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, we are a Laticrete distributor. Lots of the installers like Mapei which sucks. I also am not a fan of our Laticrete rep which confounds things.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah. My Laticrete rep is a good friend of mine. Put a hardwood floor in his house. He hates that I buy a lot of Mapei, but he gets his share. As my company does only commercial work, it is generally specification driven. I usually don't have a choice what product to use.
If you come out, Marazzi is running limo shuttles to and from the convention. Sounds like fun, huh!


----------



## Boatman53

What!! 72 posts since yesterday. I can't keep up enough to add anything of value. Carry on.
Jim


----------



## Airframer

Jim, there really isn't anything of value here in the first place… I'll try to recap for you..

Tony has hairy legged sweatpants.. a fat chick broke her knee and found a long lost sandwich.. Stef has fat pins and Shane is defying all reason and actually building stuff out of wood..


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Eric and you are right but it still is the most entertaining forum I watch. But you forgot those cute puppies. My sister will foster dogs on occasion…. She now has 5. She couldn't give them up. Heed the warning. But dang they are cute and not unlike mine as a pup.


----------



## Tim457

Why do you think those puppy foster places offer those programs? They know people can't give them up.

Nice summary Eric. From the previous day I forgot to mention the sweet job Todd did on the stairs. From rough concrete looking wall to that result is really good work.


----------



## ToddJB

Hog - make sure you sand REALLY well if you opt for the t-bag. I also advise no flashy forward movement in the heat of the moment. I wouldn't want to see Scotty's splinter removal photos of that.

Stef - DTs are going to be baller. Way to be a good Dad. (read: way to figure out how to get away from the family responsibilities to play with your hobby, and still get brownies point with the wife. skillz)

All regarding CMS - I only keep mine cause its mobile, but I do use my old RAS damn near every time I make something. I love that thing.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Tim. Got the stain on the transition pieces tonight hopefully will get installed by the weekend.


----------



## john2005

Lys, what don't you like about the Bosch saw. Been on my want list for awhile but can't justify the price….yet.


----------



## bhog

Todd , would be after finish.

I have the bosch slide at home and use the dewalt slide at work. The bosch takes up way too much room but I think the glide is smaller?


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, been wanting that Bosch as well, what don't you like about it?


----------



## chrisstef

I think id really like a smart dog like a border collie, its all the exercise they need that makes me shy away. Herding the kid is a pretty solid bonus though. We've got our eye on a sheep dog as a possibility, I also really like the Burmese mountain dogs. I just don't think I could handle another 10 years of a half tard dog. One halfie in the house (me) is plenty.

After wailing away on that maple last night ive decided I need a good sharpening session. Gonna grab a piece of glass today and give the diamond lapping film a good go this evening.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those look good Stef.

AF, that is a solid synopsis and value of the debauchery herein.

Such a sweet little pooch Jim.

Prius lovin…..


----------



## john2005

Hey Stef, FWIW, I use a granite cutoff for such tasks. Local outfit sells them (and other used building materials) for about 4 bucks. Nice thing is you can flatten other things on it like plane soles or stones. Not those stones. Also less of a cutting/breaking hazard than the glass. Hope that helps.


----------



## ToddJB

+1 John - I grabbed one from a locals "trash" pile. They throw everything off to the side of their building that is too small to use, but too big to go in actual trash can. Mine has the front of the counter top lip on it, so I don't get any movement when she on the bench.


----------



## CL810

+1 on the granite. The first one I got was not flat so be sure to check 'em with a straight edge.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig it John. Ive got a granite cut off in the shop but I can feel imperfections when I run my fingernail over it, like little specs, even after a good cleaning with MS. Im a little leary of using the very thin lapping sheets on it for that reason. We also have a glass company that rents shop space from us in our warehouse here at work. He saves me pieces of safety glass and I gets em fo free, I just gotta drag my butt out back and grab a slice.

Ive actually had the lapping film for a hwile now but haven't used it. Im kinda lookin forward to it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Try to find black granite. Stay away from anything green. It has a tendency to warp. Stef, you might try to keep an eye on the chisel edge while working. I'll rework an edge after every drawer side, but sometimes need to do an edge touchup midway thru. I keep a strop nearby also, but sometimes need to go to the stones. I just picked up a set of the new Stanleys with the heavy handels to use for chopping. They work ok for that but don't compare for paring with my 2 Cherries or 750's. Still need to work more of their edge down as the first 1/8" of a new chisel edge does not keep an edge long. Got any more pics?


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed on all fronts Paul. I strop pretty frequently. Once pervside seems about right. I use my reissue 750's for paring and a couple of Witherbys for tge chopping. They hold up quite a bit better than my Stanleys. Probably because i havent gotten too many sharpenings on the Stanleys. Of course i dumped my 1/2" witherby on the concrete late last night lol. If i cant come up with enough glass ill def go black granite. No new pics as of right now but ill be sure to keep ya up to speed.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about the Witherby. I keep a piece of carpet at my bench, but a couple of weeks ago, I was scribing tails on a drawer face and did not have the vice tightened. Had to steam the corner of the drawer face to get the ding out. Lesson: keep the carpet under the area you are working. Lookin forward to more pics.


----------



## chrisstef

It didn't suffer much damage, no chipped edges but it will need a refreshing. It took a nice hop of the rubber mats that ive got surrounding the bench and finished with a concrete slide into second base.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Was it ruled safe?


----------



## chrisstef

Safe in the fact that it didn't come into contact with skin, but a hook slide would have been much more appreciated than the head first ala Pete Rose dive it took. Easy way to jam some fingers or tweak a wrist like that.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef said "*once pervside seems right*"

Freudian slip perhaps?


----------



## theoldfart

Slip being the operative term!


----------



## chrisstef

I like to think of it as positive thinking and eternal hope.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I caught that Scottie but thought I would let it slide. Can't get away with anything on this thread.


----------



## theoldfart

So Stef is slip sliden' away?


----------



## TerryDowning

sick for a few days 203 posts behind (skipping ahead to current)


----------



## 7Footer

Pervside. great new word. Could have many meanings.

I think those dovetails look nice Stef, and at least Jake has the stones to post his attempts! I am too afraid to even try and cut DT's yet! Although I do need to sharpen my saw I think before giving them a go. One of these days…..

The state of the shop - is starting to look more like a shop!

I've been on a mission lately to get some cleanup done in my shop.. Been a re-purposing fool. This is a 2nd project while the wife was away, the first one isn't picture worthy yet because it needs sides and trim. A week or two ago I was talking about what would accent well with this wood but I ended up finding enough to finish the whole front with it, I made the two slightly larger top drawers, the other 6 and part of the carcass were part of the vanity in my bathroom. Right now it only has 1 coat of Danish on it, and the top needs a finish, but I'm planning on beefing up the top before finishing it. Also has a built-in downdraft box… I'm not real happy with the pegboard, I might take it off at some point, but put it there for now cuz it's cheap. Only things I purchased for it was the poplar plywood top, a set of HF casters and 6 2×4's to make another box on top of the old carcass.

The drawers before I sanded them and found this awesome wood underneath:


























Built-in downdraft box since I can barely use my vacuum for anything else (vacuum trips my breaker if I turn it on while using table saw, planer, or bandsaw, jointer, weak titty!)








^and I've been trying to figure out somewhere to put my compressor and realized this after I finished it, perfect space for it.








(And I need some new hardware for them!)


----------



## chrisstef

Well I be damned that does look like a very functional shop. Im digging on that roll around cart too. Between you and the Shaniac im jealous. Lots of goodies to look at in there 7.


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice lookin' set up 7


----------



## Airframer

Just finished filing my taxes… thinking of changing the boys name to Tax Credit! Lets just say I will be getting some nice toys soon ;-)


----------



## bhog

Lol Eric. Mine seem to cost a lot more then the tax credit though. What is your secret?
Mine have to eat, wear clothes, ruin toys,get bikes , fricken daycare and private school. Then we got shoes and all the foo foo stuff that comes along with having 2 girls. Guess how much water those lil thirds use? I better stop because I don't want to scare you.


----------



## Airframer

You feed yours? There's your problem! Food only leads to growth and that gets 'spensive yo..


----------



## Slyy

7 - I don't know about stones, I was just happy that I made feeling dovetails by hand, regardless of how utter cr4p they were!! Also that's a nice dang looking shop! You've made sound use of the space you have there!! I REALLY like that built in draft box!


----------



## bhog

That must be it , they seem to be growing like weeds.


----------



## chrisstef

Dialed in a half dozen chisels last night using the lapping film from Lee Valley. Whoa. That stuff is hoss. Mind you the chisels were all ready ground to a decent edge but not really honed all that well. Now, ive got a good bald spot on the back of my left hand and my end grain cuts on hard maple are nice and smooth. Consider me an advocate. Took all of 20 minutes to dial in 6 chisels. Stef likey.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Yippee! Tax time!

You guys have reminded me of the yearly Dent to my bank account! I have older kids. Those tax credits are history! I almost own my house, the interest and taxes aren't enough anymore. In other words, third year in a row taking the standard deduction!

Except one difference this year. My wife only worked 4 months last year!!!!! She's working again and the money is flowing. I'm going to take that yearly dent amount plus any refund amount and put it down on a car.

Time to shop!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work 7'.

You prefer the film over a stone Stef? The setup was not a p.i.t.a.?

"Yippee! Tax time!" - Sad pants time for me.


----------



## bhog

Poor Tony. I read that and was sad, deep in my heart. Lol


----------



## ShaneA

The Prius run out of gas/electricity bud?


----------



## bhog

Nope, the model is ep3. Still reppin it in yo face!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

The picture of the Aztec orange Prius was more "in you face", now you just look like a housewife with a home bumper sticker making kit.

Shane is not impressed….


----------



## theoldfart

Car looks like it needs mouse ears on top and a wind up key in the back! Jus' saying'. :0)>


----------



## blazer50

Having just come back to this site after building a project a friend sent me on here, I must say I love it. 
ShaneA and woodbutcher I agree if the curls are in an adult beverage can, Ha Ha, but watch out for saw bites after a few curls. Then it's time for some simple glue ups or maybe hand sanding. I've never sanded off a finger yet 
I am committed to start contributing some stuff too, but I wonder who snuck in and got the above pictures of my shop mess…..

A big thanks to all


----------



## DaddyZ

AF just wait till the Credits start to end..

My Kid is 20 now, as long as she stays in school I am Good. but when she is out I woe the day !!!


----------



## ShaneA

So you still have to plug it into the wall when not in use, right? You just dont seem like the Fast and Furious type to me Hog.


----------



## bhog

Lol. 
It's my commuter and buzz around car. You guys are so worried about a lil car. No nos and it's not shooting flames. I also have a truck. If I can keep it under 4k rpms I get around 28 mpg. That's a gallon to work shop and a gallon home. When it needs it I will slap a torque monster in it but it's fine with the k20 for now. It's actually a fun car to drive if you're not into 1/4 mile drag races. I've taken 45 mph curves and twists at 105 mph. Kinda make your starfish pucker.


----------



## theoldfart

Under 4k rpm? What the hell kind of gearing? Almost never get my Tacoma over 3k!


----------



## AnthonyReed

At that speed no one can read all those new bumper stickers you are making….


----------



## chrisstef

Tony, I never got into stones for sharpening My set up is as such. Grind the bevel angle on the WS. I use kilngspor psa disks from 80,120,220,400,1000. From there ill be moving to the lapping film. 4 stages of grit. Then strop.

Once ive got the bevel angle established ill probably never have to go back to the WS 3000 unless I get a nick or something. The film worked really nice for my first go with it. The jury is still out on its longevity but having to only give it 6-8 strokes (lol) it should last a while I hope. The sheets are about $6 each.


----------



## bhog

Fart , 4.7 final. It's a high rpm/power engine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How does the bumper look?


----------



## bhog

Had a little rip sesh earlier.










No stickers Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice!! That shop is looking good dude, the more angles I see of it the better it gets.


----------



## ToddJB

That walnut dust looks right at home on the Uni. Is that your contractor in the back corner - gonna hang on to it?


----------



## ToddJB

Feeling blessed. Yesterday Charles Neil posted about his new video series on his website for Finishes stating he would freely give away access to the first responders I was one of them. And… shoot dang… He has 22 hours worth of video teaching about how to properly finish. Mind blown.


----------



## bhog

Yep that's the old contractor. I'm prob gonna hang onto it for awhile or set it up for special tasks. I robbed the ext wings for the uni. I have a wing for it just haven't gotten around to putting it back yet.










Charles is a good dude, I have ran stuff by him before and he got back to me quick. I would love to see some of that 22hrs. He's probably forgotten more about woodworking than most of us know. Lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats Todd! I've got a lot to learn about finishing. Feels like a whole 'nother craft.

hog- if I had the space, I'd love to have another tablesaw set up with a dado stack. Just leave it in there. Probably because that's my fav method for cutting tenons….and mortises if I'm gonna laminate.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats excellent Todd. Like hog, ive had some excellent advice provided to me personally by Charles. You know youre gonna becone our resident finish guru after your training.


----------



## bhog

Red, yep ,that's what I was thinking.


----------



## ShaneA

How thick is the walnut Hog? The Uni is a 1hp, is that right? Did it chew right through it? I gather from my reading that the old school motors may be underrated on their power potential.


----------



## bhog

It was 6/4 but got it all cleaned up at 1 3/8. I think it's a 1 horse but I may be mistaken. Yeah it cuts like butter compared to my old contractor which was 1 1/2hp.

Ima go pull off the motor cover and look.


----------



## bhog

Yeah 1 horse. The stamping on the motor plate is hard to read.


----------



## lysdexic

Hog, I wish I had your skilz and experience. Serious.


----------



## bhog

If you really are being serious, Scott,thanks.

I almost typed something awesome but erased it cause you prob drunk posted that and I'm not falling for it.


----------



## Slyy

Hog, he was on call last night, so probably!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

The BYo - Bhog exchange made my night.

Hahah… Fuggin LOVE this place.


----------



## chrisstef

I demand a group hug. No grab ass. Straight love hugs.

Bad news is, theyre a touch gappy (Todd). Good news is they can be made to look all right. Heres the official first hardwood project dovetail.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Stef. Gluing and cleaning them up with a plane erases a lot of sin too.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea if ya look close that side was flushed up and it did bury my sins quite a bit. Heres the before:


----------



## Slyy

Strong work Stef! Awesome!


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks fellas. Im fairly encouraged. I got my brain wrapped around it now and know where to pay attention, where to undercut, and my technique. I feel comfortable doing it. Now its time to reign it all in, harness my inner lysdexic, and do niiiceeeee.


----------



## widdle

Nice work boy..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Inner Lys huh? Careful where you point that.

And earlier I was not meaning the exchange was all lovey, I was amused by Hog not trusting him enough to take his eye off him… funny sh!t.


----------



## theoldfart

a widdleism


----------



## chrisstef

Scottys got bonzai squills. Theres somethin to be said for that.

So youre sayin youre not in on the group hug?

Widdle - yo mon.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice work Stef. G'Night all!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not denying the abundance of skill.

You need a hug bro?


----------



## bhog

He does Tony, just watch out, he's got cat like reflexes.

I can never tell if Scotty really is being srs when he says he's being srs.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You guyz crack me up. Nice work Stef. They get easier as you go.


----------



## lysdexic

A truly random bench shoot. Working on a proof of concept.










I am not sure this is going to work, but it amuses me.


----------



## CL810

Let the cap collection begin.


----------



## Slyy

Slick idea there Lys!! Just turn the gravity down a bit if they falll by and don't catch!!


----------



## chrisstef

Ill never turn down a good hug. Never.

Confused as to the beer caps? Like the opener however.


----------



## Slyy

Stef - Scotty don't pay for the pedicure just to step on a bottle cap


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, I am attempting to make a magnetic bottle cap catcher.


----------



## bhog

Hate popcorn. Crap stuck in my teeth. Anyway , was just in the kitchen eating an oikos when I passed the most epic, dynamite mining flatus that ever was let. Was leaned up to counter and it rattled the cabinet. Oak ,boys. Quaked in the cathedral ceiling.


----------



## Slyy

Whatever we were just talking about, Hog Wins. Period.

EDIT to add: my wife has been pushing hard (no pun intended) for me to bring fiber bars in my lunches. I'm getting a lot of dirty looks from her when I get home in the evenings now and I'm given myself more mental high-fives!!


----------



## chrisstef

Im smart.

Buy the lathe.

Hog has never been down the one eyed python trail.


----------



## bhog

Slyy that'll teach her.


----------



## jmartel

Been off the forum for about a week. Traveled back to visit the parents for a bit.

I was given the last nantucket basket my grandfather worked on before his stroke. My dad finished up the remaining work on the basket, put a small amount of finish on, and gave to me to finish adding the finish.

It's about 16" dia, and the whale is ivory.


















Obviously the whale is just taped on for right now. I will permanently attach it once I get around to finishing the basket.


----------



## Slyy

State of the shop: It's 4:30 am, 28 degrees outside with 20MPH wind outa the north and getting ready for work. It's times like these I think back 10 years and imagine asking my 21 year old self what he'd think about having an alarm go off at 4:15 am almost every morning. I didn't have a class that started before noon then…..

Cheers all, time to go!

JM - that's a whale of a piece man, awesome to have and to finish the unfinished project!


----------



## 489tad

lysdexic I think your on the right track with the angled magnetic ramp. If it were me I'd do more testing. I finally found a Schaefer Beer opener that I still have to mount. That was my Dad's brand. Keep us posted on your progress.

Steff, your DT's look pretty good. I tried for a Christmas present and failed miserably. I might try to add a different wood for contrast and re-cut. I did practice on popular and they came out ok. Thought I could handle the good stuff, not…. More practice.

Jmartel, I watched basket makers this past summer in SC. Sweet grass baskets? What an art. Did your grandfather weave it?


----------



## jmartel

Yes, he did the majority of the weaving and made the base plate. My dad finished off the weaving/rim and put a bit of finish on the outside. I need to finish the inside.

These things are expensive to buy because they take so long to make. I looked it up and one this size is normally about $500. My mom has a basket purse that I think normally goes for $1000ish+


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scribe the lines, cut inside the lines (to the waste side of your marks) every time. Keep that in mind and dovetails will have a tighter fit. And if you can cut 'em in pine, you're good. The 'do a dovetail a day for thirty days' method will certainly build confidence, muscle memory and improve technique. Just knowing, for example, which tools come out to cut dovetails and where they routinely sit on the bench when working is huge. It becomes second nature, info you won't forget.


----------



## 489tad

Now that innovations in beer enjoyment are on topic, check this out,


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your pride in the rumbler is warranted Hog, well done.

That is beautiful Jmart. What is the significance of the whale? Will it not get knocked loose once mounted in that location?

Dan - Shims of the same material oriented the same as tails will make the gaps almost invisible. Have a look at what Mauricio achieved here, and that is on a large scale.


----------



## jmartel

Traditionally, baskets were made and then decorative elements of carved whale bone/ivory were added. Since at that time Sperm whales were highly sought after for their oil, that is typically what was carved. You also see scallop shells, scrimshaw, starfish, and lighthouses.

As far as getting knocked loose, this basket will be for display only. Typically, the pectoral find on the whales break off if not handled carefully. Shells and starfish are more durable, but those that are going to be regularly used typically just get wood plugs or ivory/bone plugs that are flush with the bottom plate.


----------



## Mosquito

Side tracked by the snow again… This is what the highway looked like on my drive in this morning (ok, damn near afternoon… late morning, didn't leave until 11:30 because of meetings and the snow)









Only 45 minutes, though, not bad  (Normal rush hour commute is 30-35)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ok. All of you who are having weather issues, I'm starting to feel bad for you. I have 2 golf tournaments this weekend and have to decide which pairs of shorts to wear. But…....just so you know it is not all roses here in Las Vegas:


























This was from about 3-4 years ago. Snow stuck for about 5 days.


----------



## chrisstef

2 golf tournaments? If I could reach through this screen and slap you I would lol. I made it out 5 times last year. Looks like my golf game will remain mediocre (at best) until I can, at least, get my little man clubs of his own. I still drink much better than I golf.

Jmart - that bowl is really pretty amazing. The patience involved in that weaving would break me in short order.


----------



## Tim457

Dang jmart, that's a nicely made basket.

Tony, I love that picture from Mauricio's blog. His patches made the joint look like a hedgehog then the next picture after slicing them off is like dayum, nice dovetails.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mines pretty mediocre also. Used to be about 10. Now, add about 8 strokes. The Sunday tournament will be fun. Our annual Superbowl Sunday Tournament is at North Las Vegas Golf Course. It's a par 3 course thats longest hole is 170yards. Can play that whole course with a 7 iron and putter. We have had this tournament for the last 10 years, and I have held the ring (winner keeps the ring until the next tournament) for the last 6 years. I'll have to post a picture of the ring. It's plastic and says "Superbowl" on it. Lots of side bets, and about 20 or more golfers.


----------



## Mosquito

just for clarification, I wasn't trying to draw sympathy, I quite enjoy driving in this kind of snow. No hurry to get anywhere, and not much traffic. I drove around the neighborhood twice on my way to the main road, just so I could play around in it


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'd be doin the same Mos. Don't get much chance so see snow anymore.


----------



## JayT

Jmart, that basket is very cool.

My golf game is non-existent, probably been a couple years since I was out. Something about trying to increase my woodworking time.

Belated Christmas presents to myself have arrived. Took the proceeds from selling some planes and splurged










Veritas crosscut carcass saw and a couple items from David Barron. A magnetic dovetail guide and one of his marking knives with a Macasser ebony handle-pictures do not do it justice.










Maybe using the guide is cheating a bit on dovetails. but at the very least I hope it can be used to train some muscle memory. My saw technique sucks and until it improves, dovetails will be sloppy.


----------



## ShaneA

There is no such thing as cheating IMO, just different ways to get there. Looks sweet.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That marking knife is sweet JayT. Use it well!


----------



## chrisstef

Ill tell ya, ive been giving my veritas carcass saws a work out on this maple. After these are done it just might be time for a quick refreshing of the teeth. I tested it aide by side against a freshly sharpened Disston last night for giggles. Disston won by 5 strokes but the kerf was noticeably wider.

That marking knife is Hoss JayT. Super hoss actually.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats JayT. Nice digs.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Jay. I thought about trying one of Barron's dovetail guides. Mind me asking how much it cost to ship it? It doesn't say on his website.


----------



## JayT

Red, easiest way is just to email him for a quote. That's what I did and had a reply within an hour for the total cost of both items and shipping. Because of that I don't know the exact amount, but doing the currency conversion, it looks like it must have been around $20. I think that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks. I've kicked around just buying some rare earth magnets and making my own as well. Keeps us posted on how you like it. 
I like that David Barron cat. Check out his jointer/fence combo. Nice.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Sticker Shock! I bought some good quality upholstery foam today. It's just enough to use on the seat cushions and back of a couch. $106 - WHOLESALE.

When I ever I start fussing about the high price of wood, SLAP ME! I deserve it.


----------



## theoldfart

Mark, I made two chairs for my grand daughter. The shaker tape and foam were around 75 to 80 dollars! Almost as much as the white oak I used.


----------



## chrisstef

I guess buyin upholstery foam is kinda like paying a lot for a mattress. If its a place you plant your butt for hours on end, its worth it.

First in line for slappin. Called it.


----------



## theoldfart

Slaphappy aint he!


----------



## bhog

Pop ups on here again. Bottom of my phone if the screen is idle for half a sec.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I get those only on my phone. The new owners of this site are gonna bring it down.

Only good thing about this is I learned about the "Add Blocker Plus" add-on for my chrome browser at home. Haven't seen an ad….anywhere on the site since I downloaded that one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

New owners? I hope they don't get wind of Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

It wouldnt be my wind id be worried about, its hog thats got the ass cannon.

Also - hog - remember when you were surfin your phone and that ad popped up asking you if you wanted to talk to bbw women in your area, and the only way to get back to punchin the clown was to click ok, and you clicked it? You got internaids on your phone brah.


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough …. breathers have the arsenal.


----------



## bhog

Didn't stink though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Plenty of air circulation in there since they found the gerbil.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## bhog

Lol. They never found geeves, he was absorbed.

Taco night. You pretty much sealed your fate for receiving a fart text from me. Mine make manly noises ,unlike you ,with the real breather who farts like the wind blows.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not scurred of flaut texts.

All sewed up tight like a tiger now?


----------



## widdle

I like how stefs prepared in case he shatters a mallet..


----------



## Slyy

The man's just taking steps like any good Boy Scout!

farts like the wind blows

Hog you had me Rollin' with that one!!!


----------



## bhog

Sly, I must admit that is funny as hell.

Layed out the first chunk of the 13' bar top










Found Tonys ruined starfish


----------



## chrisstef

Lol widdle.

Say that in a gump voice slyy. Its twice as funny. Lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A lot of sexy there B, particularly my badge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Soloflex??!?


----------



## Slyy

Ain't no fancy-shmancy ruobo (just my dad's old craftsman TS) but I'm not on call tonight and it's time to sharpen up some plane irons and some other odds and ends!


----------



## bhog

Yep that's a solo flex. When the shop isn't as thrashed I use it for sit ups / crunches either flat or incline and dips. Pull ups too when I'm not such a vagina. Haven't lifted in a wk and a half. Needing it pretty bad.


----------



## bhog

Noice ^.


----------



## theoldfart

BHog, nuts to that. I'm going to tele tomorrow, the temps are up a bit. Last week it was around 0 before wind chill at the top.


----------



## bhog

Shop day boys. Slept in. Fired up the heaters and sipping on some JBM.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dip and pulls, got it.

Picked up buzzkill from airport last night. Now going to run five then mail that Stef his blades.


----------



## bhog

Have you ever danced with the Devil in the pale moon light?


----------



## chrisstef

That's a gluestrosity there Hog.


----------



## bhog




----------



## bhog

Here's the 3rd section of the 13' run.










Gotta start laying out the 9' run next and make sure I have enough. Milled 150 bf of 6/4 for this hooker and culled some. Just looking at my pile of goods left it's going to be close. I've got about 35 bf of 8/4 ,I would hate to have to dimension it to 6/4.


----------



## 489tad

Hog, devil picture. You turning the corner on the steps or cutting a 45?


----------



## lysdexic

Impressive. Thats all I gots to say.


----------



## chrisstef

Haulin A there hog. Good show buddy.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys. Mitering it. I almost opened my mouth and offered to step it herring bone style but kept my trap shut. Woulda been cool though.


----------



## ShaneA

Thinking the lady is shelling out some serious coin on this bar.


----------



## chrisstef

Friggidy Friday yall.


----------



## donwilwol

FINALLY FRIDAY. 5 hour drive in Friday traffic from Trenton. American Honey straight up is making it melt away.


----------



## chrisstef

Trenton …

Welcome home yoda.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow that is a ton of work there Hog. You are a machine man. Nice job.

Great pics Stef.


----------



## donwilwol

So the highlight of my week. Installed a Microsoft app. 5 hours fussing and it still doesn't work. Open a case with MS. A few hours later MS calls back. Open the app and its working. Luckily the errors were in the logs to prove I wasn't Completely insane. So there is some magic involved.


----------



## jmartel

Put a pair of metal handwheels from McMaster Carr on the tablesaw today. I broke the plastic one off the bevel adjuster and didn't want to deal with that again.


----------



## bhog

Shane , yes sir she is. I'm not even sure where we're at just in the bar area.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You guys and your stouty beers. I still like my light beers, with bourbon or whiskey on the side. Still waiting for that stuff to put hair on my chest.


----------



## chrisstef

Gettin better …


----------



## chrisstef

Try that all day ipa i posted Rojo. Its only 4.7% so its easy on the tummy but tastes like good stronger beer. Ya cant just jump into the deep end and swim ya know. Ill drink whisky but i can drink a strong, oaky scotch.


----------



## chrisstef

Im stunned at how many things need to go right to create a perfect dovetail. Board must be dead flat on 4 faces, crosscut needs to be dead nuts, marking must be consistent, saw cutting done well, chisel work spot on.


----------



## Slyy

Not in the shop this fine Friday night, but am enjoying some of our local finest handcrafted, some "Munich dunkel" from our local German place, 4$ liter boots after nine! You all are welcome to come down, I'll buy a round!









EDIT for Rojo - you'd enjoy the heck outa the King's Gold!


----------



## ShaneA

Are those glued up, or just dry fit? Looking like an improved version.


----------



## bhog

Sexy time ^

Edit

Glued up , señor.

2nd edit

What u mean?


----------



## ShaneA

Stef's DTs.


----------



## jmartel

Ok, this may revoke my man card to some of you, but I vastly prefer Cider to beer. Don't get me wrong, I like beer, but Cider is so much better.

Give me a Strongbow, Angry Orchard, etc any day of the week. Shock Top also has one that's half cider and half beer that is awesome, Honeycrisp Apple Wheat.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Bhog, that's looking awesome! Your unisaw investment and restoration is paying off big time.

Steff, very nice sir! I need to start learning how to do some advanced joinery.

And for the rest of you showing off your microbrews! I can't even find a Guinness in the fridge. The only thing in there is Mike's hard lemonade. I'm not that desperate.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - those are dry, no glue. Theyre certainly comin along. It took about 10 minutes of paring and and fiddling with once cut to get em to fit so they werent fresh off the saw but ill take em. Hopefully the last few go just as well. Thank you guys.

Jmart - i did a 6 rack of cider beer once. Green. Apple. Splatters. I cant do em but they are fairly tasty.

Das boot!

Sorry to hear of your woes last night Mark. Packy run tonight bud.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow Stef. Lookin good with the DTs. Got to go. Tee time soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Lucky ^. Shank a couple for me Paul.


----------



## Slyy

Have to agree Stef, them DT's are coming along! Found a local mill with .75$ bf white/red oak (not there best stuff at that price though of course). Wanna go pick some up today hopefully, enough to get some joinery practice in! Also hitting up the big flea market today, might find some good rust!


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck jake. Thats a killer price on the oak. May the rust gods be with you in your travels. You may wanna sacrifice a lil somethin this mornin to ensure a favorable trip.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Don't try an jinx me Stef. Actually wearing pants and not shorts. 45 deg this morning at 5:45am


----------



## chrisstef

Lol if i wanted to jinx ya i would have predicted youd be one under par going in the 18th.  Throwin a no hitter if you will.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - last time I played this course I was 2 over after 13, and then proceeded to take a 10 on a par 5. I'm out for revenge today!


----------



## Tim457

Stef am I seeing that right that you just haven't flushed up the faces? I was wondering how your angles were so well matching but that big of a gap between the pieces then I realized that was probably just shadow from the overhang. You're right though to do it all by hand you really need to get a lot of things right. Those are looking really good. Baby stef will be stepping on the good stuff.

Jake that's a great deal, at that price it doesn't much matter if it's lower quality it's great for practice. And good idea on the hecatomb, stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Correct Tim, they havent been flushed up yet. Youre definately catching some shadows, especially at the tails. I just put both sides together and wouldnt ya know it, it rocks lol. Once i get everything together it looks like ill have some trimming/cutting to do. A wobbly stool aint no good.

I mistaken told my wife what kinda cash i got into this little stool lol. "I coulda bought 5 stools for that!"


----------



## bhog

Lol , it is so obvious now. Must've been tired.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Before glue- up, consider beveling the overhang. It worked to prevent blowout when doing final surfacing…

http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/23597


----------



## 489tad

Das Boot!


----------



## Tim457

Those are going to look sweet when flushed up stef. Yeah you're probably talking to the wind trying to sell her on the heirloom quality after she hears the price and compares it to a plastic one.

Don't worry jmart, that's what the founding fathers drank. Of course they sported powdered wigs and frilly collars too.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats doin your boy a solid Smitty. Thanks fir that tip!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, never thought to do that. Outstanding tip, kooodoes. :0)


----------



## Airframer

Don't drink anymore but enjoying a tasty beverage in the shop anyway..










(side note.. was looking through my pics this morning and found that that coffee mug has photo bombed about 90% of them lol..)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Atta boy Stef.

Smitty you contribute so much quality to this site. Thank ya Sir.

A bombing mug is a cool thing AF, that is a fun fact.

Hog likes to towel sit.


----------



## JayT

Well, Red asked to be kept informed on my impressions of the David Barron dovetail guide. I tried it out for the first time today on some scrap SYP and have to say that the early returns are promising.










Saw cuts are straight










and here is the first dovetail joint done with the guide-right off the saw, no paring.










It's readily apparent I need to sharpen my 1/4in chisel, (the two larger gaps are due to tearout with the chisel) but color me impressed with the effectiveness of the guide.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool. I'm gonna try to make one for goofs.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I want to make one as well. It would be nicer to buy one, obviously, but it's a bit much. Especially since my budget just dropped to basically 0 on Thursday when my wife got laid off.


----------



## JayT

I thought about making one, but figured by the time I bought the magnets, slick tape and then figured the amount of time involved in getting it made right, I would be ahead just buying one.

Or Lee Valley has a similar one for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## chrisstef

Those are lookin solid JayT. Are you chopping from just one side or from both? if ya chop from both sides you should avoid any blowout.

Jmart - sorry to hear bout the wiz. Hope she bounces right back.


----------



## JayT

I chop from both sides and get good results with sharp chisels. The 1/4in is just that dull and the SYP very dry an brittle.


----------



## theoldfart

Shouldn't be chopping that close to the line, light parring won't do that. Unless of course you using a socket wrench as a chisel!


----------



## widdle

if you scractch your head on how to cut those dt guides to len


















gth safely on the chopper..This may help..

The second pic is just a piece of scrap the same thickness as the piece being cut nd another scrappy holding it down that will be cut through..


----------



## bhog

Sacrificing curly maple like that is pure blasphemy.


----------



## bhog

Got the 3 chunks of the 9' run glued up for the top and also hit the corbels with some oil. Look pretty good.


----------



## Slyy

JM - sucks with the wife outa work! I can only imagine! Hope you find some relief from that situation MUCH sooner than later!

Bhog - those corbels are looking niiiiice!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks widster.

I dunno Jayl I don't blame you for buying one, but the magnets are only a couple bucks. I've got the tape and scraps. Not curly maple, but I think he was just using that for a reference.

Are they about a 1" magnet?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Jmart.

Thanks Widdle.

Those look great Bhog.


----------



## ShaneA

Some progress today. Put some face frames on, constructed some drawer fronts. Only the adjustment screws are in the slides right now. However, I always have one drawer that never wants to close flush. Pisses me off and becomes a sinkhole for time. WTF?


----------



## widdle

I thought they would throw in a few magnets with your dust brush


----------



## JayT

Here's an article by David Barron about how he was making his wooden dovetail guides. Demand got high enough that he is now having the bodies made out of aluminum for him. The article says the magnets were 20mm at that time, so just over 3/4in. Without going out to the shop to measure, that seems about right.

Shouldn't be chopping that close to the line, light parring won't do that. Unless of course you using a socket wrench as a chisel!

I wouldn't chop that close for an actual project, but since my 1/4in chisel is too dull to pare pine well, I chopped right on the line. The main purpose was to see how well the guide worked so the bottoms of the dovetail really didn't matter, just the sides, so I just chopped them out right on the line instead of a bit short and then paring down. I might have been better off using a socket wrench.


----------



## theoldfart

I stand corrected! Chop away.


----------



## JayT

No biggie, Kevin. I just need to get another 1/4in chisel worked up so I can leave one sharpened at 30 degrees for rougher work and another at 25 degrees just for paring. I've got a pretty much full set of older Stanley #60's picked up at an auction a few months ago that will all get set up for chopping, but just haven't had time, yet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sweet Jay. Pretty much all the info found there. I smiled because this is exactly how I was gonna make them….with the miter and all.










And I'm the same with practicing. I try to tell myself to act like its the real deal, but I get impatient and hack away.


----------



## jmartel

Built a super quick chisel rack today.










Also, started making a flag case


----------



## widdle

Is there something in between these as far as a rough in tool..?


----------



## widdle

Very cool jmart


----------



## Slyy

Widdle, been wondering the same! Certainly I've been on the look-out for a decent price on a draw knife, but nearly (to a T) everyone I've seen in my area is a Keen kutter brand, and they always seem to draw a premium price, $30 or more! That seems kinda steep to me. Maybe I'm being greedy?!? Did see some pretty nifty adjustable handle ones today though, but again , these were all $45+ each! Would be nice to know what might lie between that I could keep my eye out for!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Jake, I've got some decent draws I've picked up in the $10 range at the fleas. Keep lookin.

Widdle, not that I know of. But not my forte. 
Wait, maybe a crapper spokeshave with a wide open mouth


----------



## widdle

thanks slyy…
Ok Red..that sounds about right..Just file it open ya think ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I dunno. This scraper LJ Brad was working on might work.









I know. Cold. Ice cold.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

To be honest, the vintage stanley's, like a no 50 or 151 have much bigger mouths than an LN.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks for the link, Jay. I may try to make one tomorrow (minus the magnet since I don't have one).


----------



## Slyy

Ha, open mouth indeed Red! You funny!


----------



## chrisstef

How bout a shinto rasp widdle? The course side can really hog material. That is unless you were simply pontificating the methods of yore.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My son's basketball team won another tournament this morning on a game winning shot. A 3 pointer with 4 seconds left. Those little buggers are good for 3rd graders!

When we get home my daughter asks, "Can we go work and the shop and listen to those 'chili peppers?'" Why yes, yes we can.

Hope this day ends as good as it started:


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds like a perfect day Red. Enjoy yourself, I've got a couple of stouts and porters for Sue and I, some chicken breasts to to pan roast in white wine. It's all good!

PS for some unknown reason my wife is rooting for the Broncs and Manning, so Denver is a shoo in. :0)


----------



## bhog

Planed down the 3 sections for the 9' leg. Will have to do a little fitting on site but otherwise very pleased.


----------



## theoldfart

B, sure you don't want to weave that mitre? Would look spectacular.


----------



## Airframer

Guess it's a bad time to mention that I currently live in the Seattle area? Couldn't really care less either way but the smug cloud coming from the Denver area really has my sinuses acting up… should have seen that coming from a LN junky though ;-)


----------



## CL810

This could turn into a perfect day. Just watched the Hoosiers beat #10 Michigan. Now if the Broncolts can win…

Shop time this weekend was spent making a sled. Aligned the fence using Ng's 5 cut method . Took way longer then I expected.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Clayton. I love my crosscut sled. I consider it a safety device on the tablesaw.


----------



## CL810

Red, did you make an acrylic guard?


----------



## lysdexic

Clayton,

That's on my list as well. I may be bending your ear for advice on the Ng process. Is that a gap under the feed-side fence?

That mug looks heavy, yo.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No acrylic guard on my Clayton. Mines pretty straight forward. The handle hole still makes me smile because the wood came from and old crib bottom. 









-
By safety device, I was referring to the couple of times I cut some thick stock on there and it pinched….or tried to kick back. The crosscut sled prevented it. The stock just wedged against the sled fence, started squeeling my TS belt until I hit the kill switch.

I do recommend a "don't put your hands here… Stupid" box like I have where the blade comes through. Doesn't hurt, and it makes me remember. Yes, I stapled in on one day in haste after I nearly nicked my thumb.


----------



## CL810

Lys, I can tell you that the runners must fit perfectly. ZERO play. Ng calls making them the "money cut" and they are.

I cut that gap for dust.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"When we get home my daughter asks, "Can we go work and the shop and listen to those 'chili peppers?" - Friggin perfect.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

LOL Tony that's awesome.

Questions for you folks: I'm cleaning up some of the saws I picked up awhile ago. Sanded off the crap and what remained of the finish on my thumbhole D-8 handle, wiped it down with mineral spirits then later I applied a coat of Watco Danish oil. So question #1 - this is probably a matter of taste, but what's the "right" number of coats for a minimum? #2 - how concerned should I be about burning down the world with the rags? I set it outside for about 45 minutes while I cleaned up after the first coat, then hung it on a chair in the shop before calling it quits for the day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was quoting Red, Billy.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You know, it briefly dawned on me that I didn't recall you ever mentioning having children. Apparently, I also ignored the quotes in your post. Also, I'm retarded.


----------



## chrisstef

Ninja id say coat to taste. Im a one coat guy cuz im impatient. Lil wax n its good to go. As for the rags lay it out flat until it looks like the socks under lysdexic's recliner, crusty. Ill also fill a pickle jar full of water and jam the rags in there too.

Playing with finishes …. Got a ways to go.


----------



## widdle

thanks stef..i have one and sort of forgot about it, will probably use it at some point. i stalled out and practiced with the spokeshave a bit and am making that work.. actually want the tool marks on this project..Quite the jog ther bhoq, lookin good..Sleds are definetly a new found favorite..there not easy …i've started to just use a two piece fence ..glue and nail a piece of 3/4' and than shim and square up a second piece..


----------



## ShaneA

Still more progress. Still need to add a fence, track, and stop blocks. Build drawers for the little cubbies, sand, ease the edges, attach the top, make use of space on the sides, and then stock it up. Still undecided as to putting a finish on it. Prolly should put some poly on it. We'll see.

Mostly cunstructed with stuff from the hoarding pile. Was a good use of red oak cut offs and left overs from projects way back.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef dude, like what I'm seeing. For the lil Stef DT step I assume?


----------



## Slyy

Tony - I kinda go by how "thirsty" the wood is. I don't know about you, but the old rusties I find are usually VERY starved for oil. I will typically soak a rag down in the Danish oil and just go to town wiping the wood pretty constantly with a pretty saturated rag, the wood typically just soaks up everything I can give it. I usually wipe it for a good 10 minutes until the rag starts to dry up a bit, come back 30 mins later, wipe the handle 2-5 more goes, wait another 15 then dry off any excess oil with a clean long free towel. I will usually put 5 or more coats on a very dry piece of wood, maybe as much as 10, over the course of a week or two. Then a couple coats of paste wax buffed up pretty nicely.

As far as the oil soaked rags, I'm not a water soak kinda guy, but I do lay them flat on concrete away from anything else for two days or more THEN when I know they are absolutely dry I will throw then in the trash. My thinking is: you can NEVER be to careful and if you burn your shop/house down, how ya gonna feel?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not seeing a problem Stef.

That is coming out so nice Shane. Great job man!


----------



## chrisstef

Thats gotta feel pretty good Shane. Getting organized and turning out a nice casework project. Skill building for sure.

Yea OF, for the taters stool. Ive still got some tinkering to do on that finish and a bit more testing. Im worried about what it will look like over spalted areas. I dont wanna lose the lines of it. Hog's been talkin me through his special recipe finish, hes a real good sharer

Widds - i assume youre going for round? A #5 with an extended iron helped in shaping when i did that football. I was rasp-less at that time.


----------



## widdle

was thinking about your maple football gem..im just making some rustic bench legs.rounded and tapered, with a little fat spot in the middle third, and kinda rustic.

















go broncos..Although seatle is going in with no pressure, and may reak havoc on old 18..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Magoo


----------



## chrisstef

I can dig it Widdle. Lookin tight for drawknife / spokeshave work bro.


----------



## JayT

Miter station looks really good, Shane. I'd definitely put some kind of finish on it, even if just to make cleaning sawdust off of it easier.

Dang, widdle. Impressive shave work.


----------



## theoldfart

Some footamaball game eh?


----------



## widdle

Denver is tight…


----------



## widdle

They need to throw a deep ball


----------



## Slyy

First quarter stats sure were not what I woulda expected!


----------



## chrisstef

The opening safety made the feeling of manning being invincible go away. Hawks are loose now. I like manning down 2 scores, he'll dial it in.


----------



## widdle

yikes


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa


----------



## ShaneA

Peyton coming up small in the big game. Seattle's D too much at the moment.


----------



## widdle

the opening bad snap, seemed to me more like soo much pressure by his teamates knowing they want to get him the win..he truly deserves to not have to answer superbowl questions for the next thirty years…lots of pressure..


----------



## widdle

he was down..Still second fumble …they're stressed


----------



## theoldfart

Even if no fumble, Denver is getting rattled.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## theoldfart

Hmmmmm


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You know, Joe Namath and that damn coat screwed up the coin toss along with the entire game.


----------



## Airframer

OK… Blame it on Joe….. sounds legit..


----------



## theoldfart

So Denver is afraid of small furry critters?


----------



## AnthonyReed

There is a game on?


----------



## widdle

Why ? you in the shop ? what'cha makin ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wasn't much of a game so far. Drinkin beer with my buddies in my shop. Might come out for the chili peppers though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just curious. Nope, just back from a run.

I am making shish kabobs:


----------



## chrisstef

Namaths coat was an atrocity. Bruno Mars should be drop kicked. Keidis and Flea to the rescue.


----------



## Slyy

Keidis and the boys can still rock!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I wonder…has Keidis ever owned a shirt?


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, looks good. Just got done with pan roasted chicken with sage and vermouth. Now working on some coffee porter.


----------



## Airframer

Chad Smith is Will Ferrell

That is all…


----------



## Slyy

I still think that Flea and Kiedis playing the "crazy **************************************** in a truck" in the movie The Chase is still one of the best cameo appearance in any film! Freaking hilarious!!!


----------



## chrisstef

I dont see any bacon Tony. Thats an issue.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

^^ This (RE: Chad Smith is Will Ferrell) x100000


----------



## Airframer

Here you go..


----------



## theoldfart

Your kidding me?


----------



## chrisstef

Parked directly outside Tonys place.


----------



## chrisstef

Warm up the bus.


----------



## Airframer

Soooooo…. Broncos? Did they miss the flight to NJ?


----------



## widdle

Unreal…Not one player on seatle as ever played in a superbowl..intersesting…better to be the underdog..


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I honestly can't comprehend what's happening right now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Chad Smith is Will Ferrell" - Amen.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks like the old Days when Elway took teams to the bowl that didn't really deserve to be there.


----------



## theoldfart

This game is for the birds!


----------



## Airframer

May I neener neener now?

Hate to be rude ya know…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I've got good friends in my house, beautiful kids, a good beer in my had. Life could be worse.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You know, if the Broncos keep this up they'll make history. They'll be the first team to ever be shut out in a Superbowl.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, we can see your smile on the east coast man!


----------



## ToddJB

I'm considering moving.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

So much for making history


----------



## ToddJB

I'm considering moving.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

People, I know how to handle this kind of Bronco Super Bowl loss (3 out of 4 years of high school!) You cry a little…you eat some humble pie…you hang your head…you then remember your team is the 2nd best in the NFL and thank God you aren't a Raiders fans


----------



## Slyy

^ this

Edit to add: in college machine band (yup I'm a nerd) our motto was always: Win or loose, we still booze.
That may be advice worth sharing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh….I'm pounding the beer Jake…lol


----------



## jmartel

What's that? Couldn't hear you because scoreboard.










While watching Seattle run all over Denver, I got to working on the veneer sign.


----------



## woodcox

Cool jmart. Kind of a wicked clown in that figure.


----------



## ToddJB

jmart that looks awesome. good job.


----------



## jmartel

First letters are in.


----------



## jmartel

The TR_H is all one piece, fyi. That was a bit tricky to do without breaking it.










How it will look, except it's mirrored.


----------



## 7Footer

All I can say is GO SEAHAWKS I'm way too drunk to read 144 new comments.. something about dovetails. . Good job fellas! I wish I could tell the old man to suck it so I could stay home tomorrow but I think my mom was drunker than me today So That aint Gonna happen. 
Seahawks baby!!!!!!! My score was 31-17 but I was WAY off, cheers fellas!


----------



## chrisstef

That was an old fashioned wood shed beatin. After that first big hit on Thomas coming across the middle there wasn't a Denver WR that wanted a piece of the Seahawks D. Being a Chiefs fan I know how long the off season is. NFL draft is only 3 months away.


----------



## 489tad

I had Bronco's by 10. Yikes!


----------



## Airframer

I wonder how many people lost their retirement on that game? I doubt anyone had Seattle by 35!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Jmart, it looking incredible!


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart - looking awesome.

AF - I heard Floyd Mayweather had a Million on the Bronco's. That's not his retirement, but that's a level of gambling I will never understand.


----------



## 489tad

Jmart that is nice!

We did family bets. Four of the five of us had Denver. One son had Seahawlks. Not sure where we have to buy lunch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Incredible Jmart.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. There are some gaps, but overall it went smoother and faster than expected. Now I need to trim it down and laminate it onto some ply. I'm anxious to put the first coat of finish on to make it pop.


----------



## bhog

Jmart that is awesome. I need to learn to do that stuff. Any pointers?


----------



## jmartel

Well, the best way to do it would probably be Shipwright's method using a Chevalet, followed by using a scroll saw, and then lastly by my way, but my way takes less of an investment. Basically, all you need is an exacto knife, a printer, a self-healing cutting mat (as large as you can get), a straight edge, and some veneer and masking/scotch tape.

When cutting out the pieces to be inlayed, you want to angle the exacto knife away from the piece you are cutting at the same angle that the blade is beveled. You can use spray adhesive or tape to mount the pattern you will be cutting.

Don't try to cut through in one pass. You WILL mess it up. Trust me on that one. It's best to take 2, 3, or even 4 shallow passes. Your knife will follow the previous knife pretty easily, but you still need to take some care in not straying outside it.

Corners are usually not cut free, so you need to go back and cut them carefully so you don't break it when lifting.

Certainlywood.com sells a Marquetrarian package for about $100 that has roughly 100 sq ft of Veneer. It's a great deal where you get a ton of different grains/colors for use. I had to buy different veneer for this project since it was larger and the recipient wanted different veneer than what I had.

I'd like to eventually build a Chevalet for doing more of this.


----------



## racerglen

SO..somewhere there was a discussion on shop brushes ?









From '95 when a brand new snarflefarts plastic handled etc went snap on the 2nd pass x my bench..smoothed the broken edge and screwed on a piece of herritage maple, still goin' strong after only one reversal of the head over the years. (thus the sexy curve..)
Then there's this piece..








If the Mrs weren't away at the time I'd be toast too..
wet branch, hmm, lets use that wood turners technique and make it dry in the microwave..WTF..SMOKE ?
Yup..that's the black mark..but still hangin' in..

The Trappist monks from Belgum are responsible for the two dead soldiers in the top shot, the #10 is actualy 11.3%, the #8 ,9.2%..very nice brews, but goooo slooow..like neverminddenver.


----------



## bhog

Thanks jmart.

Set the slabs on site today. The stone work is going to be started tomorrow. I got a lot of work at a kitchen job I need to focus on and get done by Friday so I'll probably not work on the bar top for awhile. New floor , drywall, and cabs. Need to make some walnut trim, and a spill stop/ edge.


----------



## ShaneA

Did you cut the miter with a circular saw? Looks real nice. Stacked stone on the bar front?


----------



## bhog

Yep x 2, bhole puckered during those cuts. Will be a column above the top around that post.


----------



## Airframer

Wow!... Hey Stef.. Hog just built a bar top in a week… how are those counters coming again?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Friggin nice work Hog.


----------



## widdle

Nice work bhoq…That long miter looks like work..


----------



## chrisstef

I woulda blown through a bunch of soiled undies cutting that miter. Damn impressive hog.

Lol Eric. Luckily theyre done and installed.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys. I can't wait to finish it.


----------



## theoldfart

Excellent mitre, looking stellar Mr. Hog.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I like the mitre cut muchly

My first mitre of that nature was many years ago….Post-form countertop with a handsaw!, finetuned with a beltsander.

Eric in Calgary


----------



## lysdexic

Nice straight cut but are the edges square?


----------



## ToddJB

She's a beauty, Hog. Good job.


----------



## john2005

That's nice. Real nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, 'b!


----------



## waho6o9

Clean work Hog, very good!


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys.Eric ,I've cut a few, but never with a handsaw. That took skill.

Scotty the edges are square now but all around the outside gets bar rail










And then on the inside I am going to make something to stop spills and put an edge profile on. Kinda working around my brick layer on this one, he needs inside work with the cold we've got now and I have plenty to do other places.


----------



## chrisstef

That first coat of finish on the bar will be epic. I absolutely love those hand rails. What kinda stone is going on the face Hog?


----------



## 489tad

Nice job!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Skills.


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog's Victory swill ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Pre-Prius swag.


----------



## JayT

Hog's a Joe Namath wannabe?!?

Broadway Joe don't have those woodworking chops, though. Bar's lookin' sweet.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice work Bhog.


----------



## jmartel

Nice.

I need to make myself a coat tree. I switched cubes at the office, and there's no place to store my motorcycle gear. I believe I should have plenty of Fiddleback Anigre veneer to make it interesting. Either that, or solid walnut. Haven't decided which yet. I haven't been able to find a design I like so far though. May have to wing this one.


----------



## bhog

Lol^

Thug Life!!!


----------



## bhog

Tony is " The Milf Slayer " pronounced in an olde English accent. Meelf slayugh.

That is all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Lies.


----------



## Slyy

Working on some restores, day off tomorrow, putting the recent snow to good use for shop time:


----------



## bhog

I speak the truth.

Drinky a few, brah?


----------



## Slyy

Got get 'em cold B! Pffft, it'll take me a week or more to polish a 6-pack.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, band geeks are light weights. Oh snap!


----------



## chrisstef

Id be scared to lose that 6 rack of delishy until the spring. There's underlying angst among the weather folk for a possible wu-banger of a storm this weekend. Im kind of a weather dork.


----------



## LukieB

MMMM Moose Drool.

Red is a light weight

Stef is a Dork (not just a weather)

Tony is indeed the MILF slayer

And Hog is a transgender

That is all.


----------



## Slyy

Haha Red, it's probably because of my college band days I can't do it anymore. I remember one bad trip back to Stillwater from College Station, about 5 hours of laying on the floor of the coach bus moaning….. First and last time I did that!!!! Also, I can't look a bottle of Bush Mills without dealing queasy!


----------



## bhog

Lukie b in the house. Where you been hiding? Fap on any stickered totes lately?


----------



## chrisstef

What up Lukie! "Im the coolest mother funker on the planet, my my aint no need to panic"

Also, i had my assumptions before i lived across tge street front an apartment of band geeks in college. They threw down some jammers. Dude i knew that lived there, lived on my floor the previous year. His name, peter holden johnson. True story.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice! LukieB drive by.


----------



## Hammerthumb

LukieB drive by! Why does the interwebz eat my postings?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Did you cal him Pete for short? That's too funny Stf.


----------



## theoldfart

Well damn Lukie, how the hell are ya? Still lovin' #8, glueing up the bench top this weekend hopefully.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jake- Back in the day, we snuck away from my strict Christian college for my 21st bday. Spent it in…Stillwater Oklahoma. Where else but…..Eskimo Joes. Left with a stack of cups as my trouphy.








Those who haven't been to Oklahoma have no idea what we're talking about.


----------



## Slyy

Peter Holden Johnson, you can't make that up….

Rojo, you just made my day with the laugh you gave me! That's freaking hilarious, you're right of course, Stef, hog and the boys (and gals) will never know the joy of a kitchen cabinet stock-full-o joes cups!!! True mark of an Oklahoman I must say. Hell, I haven't had to buy a cup since, well, never. Between the wife and I, I bet we've got 40 in the kitchen!









EDIT for: and cheese fries, that is all..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL. Memories. I'm 34 now, and my kids just recenlty trashed the last of my Eskimo Joe cups.

For everyone else, it's a huge college Bar in Oklahoma. You get to keep the cup when you buy a beer. Ya.


----------



## Slyy

Cheese Fries and the Fowl Thing, best damn food on the menu! My parents were pretty close to Stan Clark, the owner. My dad PAID for college sharking people in pool at Joes. Stillwater born bred and raised!

Good man Smitty, good man! I think we need that group hug someone mentioned earlier!


----------



## ksSlim

Smitty for the WIN!


----------



## bhog

Smitty always wins.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was a Joe's virgin until last month. Sweet pepper bacon cheese fries… Mmmmmmmm…


----------



## Slyy

Smitty, you've tasted mana from heaven. I'm happy for you!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's right Smitty, you were just in Okie last month. It's been over 10 years for me. I'd like to visit my alma mater for homecoming or something, but it's down the priority latter. That would be a very nostalgic trip for me.

You guys got me taking a trip down memory lane again. I don't have any pics from my 21st, but this pic is within a couple months. Would ya look at those two kids. Who woulda thunk:








$100 says there's some Eskimo Joes cups in the back of that 4runner.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stood on the 50, very cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ upside down? What the…


----------



## Slyy

Good dang pic there Red! Wife and I were high school sweethearts, get back to Stillwater often, both sets of parents still live there. Always try to get more cups while we're there! Senior prom (for her I graduated the year before):









Not gonna take that bet Red, I know for a fact those things breed like rabbits!!


----------



## Slyy

Awesome Smitty, hope the trip to my hometown was a fun one! My first year in school, this was the pressbox side









And this guy was our coach








Got some good band trips out of him though!!
Hahaha, glad you all are here to get me all nostalgic!!


----------



## widdle

Boomer sooners apparently..


----------



## Boatman53

Found this one for you Smitty. Hanging in the BBQ joint we ate at the other night.








Jim


----------



## Slyy

Haha, widdle with the drive-by boomer…...
I live in norman now, odd change for a Cowboy I'll tell ya that. I can see the stadium from my deck…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Welcome Loverboys, Vixens…..LOL

We're Husker fans now. Sorry Widdle, never liked the Buffs….even when I lived in CO. Boulder is a strange town.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jim, I love it!!! Welcome vixens, lol…


----------



## LukieB

Haha, you know it Hog.

Stef, I got a stick and want yo' automatic.

Been busy with that whole "life can change in an instant" thing. I've fallen too far behind to get caught up with all the shenanigans around here. But been missing you fellas, and my shop. Been so damn cold here, I haven't been out there much lately.


----------



## widdle

red ..I live in los aengeles and am a Duck fan.And have never been to colorado..Im lost..


----------



## chrisstef

"Sky is fallin aint no need to panic"


----------



## theoldfart

YAHOO!










Stylin' in the back country :0)


----------



## bhog

Welcome nymphomaniacs too, can't forget them.

Lukie , it'll get better man.


----------



## 489tad

Boatman wins! I just want to know the whole warning about limbo dancers?

Kevin enjoy the day.

Snow gods delivered 3" last night. Plowman gonna push it all back on my walk. He likes doing that.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, for you buddy. More shop art!


----------



## theoldfart

Dan the whole line reads "Limbo dancers in the latrines" !


----------



## JayT

OK, trying to catch up.

LukieB did a drive by.

Red and Jake are trying to re-live their glory years. It's rough when the highlight of your life is a band trip. At least Red has grown up enough to cheer for a good college football team, now.

Smiitty lost his Eskimo Joe virgnity and evidently collected a few too many cups, 'cuz he then took a picture in Boone Pickens Stadium while standing on his head. Meanwhile Boatman visited Smitty's and we don't want to know what all he did there.

Stef and Dan have snow, while Kevin goes snow stylin'. Snow gods here have delivered 11 inches officially, but I don't know how anyone can tell, 'cuz the wind gods have pushed it all over the place into 2+ foot high drifts.

OK. I'm good.


----------



## theoldfart

Think you got it covered Jay.


----------



## 489tad

Well, Limbo Dancers in Latrines, nothing to worry about there. Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good to see you Lucas. Miss you man.

That is a great poster. House of joy indeed, Smitty's place looks to have a good crowd.

That looks dismal Stef, not to Kevin though. He may be a little "touched".


----------



## theoldfart

more than a little, eh!


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang Smitty in OK & not give any of us Okie's a buzz


----------



## chrisstef

Miserable indeed T. Hour and a half clearing the stupid driveway then a joyous ride into the office to find out that theres all 2 of us here today. Sure am glad I came in. You'll probably find me on here for the rest of the day just surfing the spiternet in between runs to the coffee machine, the gas station, hell maybe ill even hit the grocery store. WTF. I think some of the salt from the roads got in my mouth.

I do believe that a lonely nymphomaniac is an oxymoron.


----------



## AnthonyReed

V-day is coming up; you could get some of that out of the way too, if you play that game.

There are those that may have a high sex drive but are so foul that they are unable to secure their relief. Most of Bhog's ex's would probably qualify.


----------



## bhog

Lol^ burn !!

Where you messed up with that evaluation is the word ex. I don't only sip quality. Now if you said victims then I would agree because during my drinking days I didn't cull much, I rooted everything.


----------



## chrisstef

Vday is completed. Wifeski and I are going to see Ralphie May at a little restaurant/bar/comedy club up the road (10 minutes) from the house. That dude cracks me up and I love seeing comedians at small venues.






If you watch that skit and don't laugh, you deserve castration by dull chisel.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Okay bro, whatever story you need to make up to get you through the day is good with me. But you and I both know that you have said "I love you" to some heinous quim in your life…

Love Ralphie that dude is funny.


----------



## chrisstef

His website claims he'll be in Cali soon T. Website's all effed up right now so I can say exactly where. Some improv joint if I remember correctly.

Edit - a bunch of dates in Brea.


----------



## john2005

I never did trust limbo dancers.

Yeah Jay, you pretty much nailed it.

Now who was whining about the DTs the other day?










Little bench teaser for ya. I'll admit the other 3 aren't as spectacular. Got some gaps to fill. Pretty happy about this one though. Especially as it is on the front next to the leg vise.


----------



## chrisstef

It was probably me doin the DT whining. That's spot on the John, toight like a toiger. Rowrr.

Speaking of tails I should have babystefs stool all assembled by the weekend if things go right. There will be gap filling required but nothing a lil sawdust and glue wont fix.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the heads-up Stef.

Looks fantastic John.


----------



## bhog

You tell chicks you love them ? What a sissy. Everybody knows they love you better if you're an a$$hole. Hmm ,I guess you only get lucky.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotsta take care of the homeys T. Not that far from ya is it?

This guy is outta here. I can hear the sleet pounding the windows of the office. Should be a fun ride home. Large coffee required.


----------



## donwilwol

That's the way John, always put the nice dovetail to the front!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Still sticking with that story B? More power to ya man.

Be careful Stef.


----------



## CL810

Beautiful John!

State of The Shop was improved today with the arrival of my calendar. Thanks JayT & Mos!


----------



## theoldfart

Same here, the PO made it through the snow and made my day. Thank you Mos and JayT.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not far at all Stef, date availability/free time has me stymied currently but I will look into it. Thanks bud.


----------



## john2005

Forgot to tell ya Jake, they make that fantastic Moose Drool right here in town. Get all ya want whenever ya want.


----------



## ToddJB

John that DT tooks awesome. Really good job. And this might be obvious, but I'm an idiot - are your breadboards laminated? They look it. Is that common practice? I thought everyone was just shelling out a lot of cash for thicky thick pieces.


----------



## john2005

Thanks man! Not sure of the breadboard rules. They might be shellin it out, but I'm a cheater. FWIW though that is a half blind built post lam so not a complete cheater.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, most laminate to get a bigger breadboard. Breadboards are supposed to be straight quarter or rifts sawn grain. Which is what John's looks like.

Anyway, I didn't do that on my bench….and I regret it. The breadboards and tongues on mine don't look right.


----------



## Slyy

John - great looking bench tease there! I never thought of the breadboards being laminated, but I'm a bench noob still so….
Moose Drool in your backyard huh? Grabbing a bottle can't be too hard, good one to have so near!


----------



## chrisstef

Dry fit action.


----------



## 489tad

Stef the stool looks great. Wait, just wait till you see all the different uses he gets out of it.


----------



## woodcox

Nice stef. Flat bottom or is it going to have a foot profile cut?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - looking good

I've got an evening of lumberjockin' ahead of me. We have a weekly Bible Study at our house. The parents take turns watching the kids and it's my night… so kids are glued to Thomas the Train and I'm glued to the forum . This is my kind of babysitting.


----------



## lysdexic

Todd my bread board / dovetail is laminated as well but in the other direction. I apologize but I never tire of looking at this pic.

John yours is going to look awesome (not that it doesn't already) with the walnut on walnut once you hit it with a finish.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- we had a snow day today. Wifey wanted to take a nap, I totally tricked the kids into watching a classic:








....and snuck out to the shop


----------



## Slyy

Lys - no wonder you aren't getting tired of it: it looks fantastic!


----------



## ToddJB

Lys - Damn. That is beautiful

Red - it's never too early to introduce your kids to Bowe's awkward crotch. But as majestic as it is these wee ones are all sub-3 years - don't think it would hold their attention.


----------



## bhog

Labyrinth is awesome. Lol at awkward crotch. Always wanted to nail Jennifer Connely.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Awkward what….lol








-
-
Lys- I never tire of that pic Lys. But I can relate. I don't post pics of my big LN purchase….because some folks are tired of it


----------



## jmartel

No snow day here, but lots of people missed work. They estimate over 700,000 people were downtown watching the Super Bowl parade.


----------



## Airframer

I don't post pics of my big LN purchase….because some folks are tired of it

It sure hasn't stopped you from talking about it!


----------



## Tim457

^^^ Ohh burn.

She was 15 in that movie hog, just saying.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ok Eric. Now you guys really are starting to irritate me about it. Not even kidding.

Maybe I need a little LJ break.


----------



## Airframer

Aww comeon.. just a little razzin'. I only tease out of extreme jealousy and envy.. nothin' but love ;-)


----------



## Tim457

Yeah sorry I certainly would have taken your spot in the deal if I could have.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha…... I am not sure why there is a sore spot BRK and I am sorry. It was funny from this perspective AF.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I probably need to chill.

Eric's post and Kev's post yesterday bothered me because, in person (as opposed to however I come across in cyberland) I am not one to gloat. I keep mostly to myself. I was making decent furniture for a couple years before I let my wife post any of it on facebook. There isn't a tool in my shop that I didn't work for and pay for.

Anyway, I got on here. Everyone was cool and most of them are just a good of woodworkers as I am. If posting my crap comes across as bragging….that's not my intention.


----------



## Airframer

It's not bragging and I think we all were just having a little fun. Where I work if you aren't catching hell from someone that simply means they don't like you and aren't worth their time. Often I forget the outside world doesn't operate that way lol.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, when they aren't teasing you is when you have a problem. If it makes you feel better, you can send them to me for safe keeping…I promise to take good care of em. Really


----------



## jmartel

I don't need to brag. Everyone already knows I'm awesome. Humble too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not sure about the other threads but on this one ballbusting is like a hug. No one here has ever come across as malicious, to me, except that damn BYo.
Besides, you aren't a braggart, so anyone that in earnest perceives you as thus is either misinformed or a fool.
Don't let the interwebs get ya down Red.


----------



## john2005

C'mon guys, big group hug!

Scotty the double DT is sweeeet! Super clean too.


----------



## ShaneA

BYo, the cyber bully. Everyone knows that.


----------



## widdle

nevermind…i'll check back in tomorow..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I'll try to read the smack talk before I take my prednisone tomorrow. That way I won't have to get all puffed up again.

Now I'm just Ramblin









Ehhh…too dark to read the beer. It's Red Rambler.


----------



## widdle

Does this mean your staying Red ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… Widdle

Nice pic.


----------



## john2005

My wife's pregnant so we're kinda used to this roller coaster around here….I KID RED! Couldn't help it. I'll shut up now.


----------



## jmartel

Is it hog who wears crocs? I bet his feet look like this in the summer.


----------



## lysdexic

You only kid the ones you love.

The strongest insult is being ignored.


----------



## Airframer

Red - you roid raging over there?


----------



## bhog

I was like 8 when that movie came out ( born in 80) so I'm safe on that. And I still want to nail her so there is that.

I wear doc's a lot but I have heard that crocs are compfy. Points for thinking of me though.

Red, you're a big curly , slightly dry vagina( spits on hand and lubes). I feel left out because I don't know what your big LN purchase is( srs). Post please. I don't follow the epic anymore. And don't feel bad for being sensitive in public ( lol) because you'll never be more sensi than Stef. Ask him about his nub and big ears sometime.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mauricio was a croc'er but we had an intervention… not sure who else you might be thinking of Jmart.

LoL @ Nub.


----------



## JayT

I think Kevin (theoldfart) is a croc'er, too.

Red, we smack talk because we're jealous. The LN deal keeps getting brought up because it was memorable and rare-LN tools just don't get resold in that quantity or price. Ain't a one of us could've passed up that deal and none of us could put them to better use than you are.


----------



## theoldfart

Croc's / Birkenstocks with pride!


----------



## VCF

I got sick of it all and went from this:









to this:









I put in a spray booth in the back. Just to prove anything is possible. I even made my wife help me. That's how desperate I was.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, between the two shots the Doc gave me, and the pills, probably some roid rage in there. My wife hates when I'm on steroids, I'm not short on testosterone as it is

hog- this past summer I had the opportunity to buy a bunch of LN for 1/2 retail from a guy who had inherited them. He didn't need the money. He just wanted them to go to a young woodworker who would use them. You can see the purchase in my shop blog.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, I'll try to read the smack talk before I take my prednisone tomorrow.

Do the drugs make you foggy in the melon, Red?

I've pretty much totally given up on any sort of drugs, especially pain killers - they really F with my head. A few years back I had broken my legs and was on a high dose of oxicodon. One night I was dreaming that I was a waiter and someone stole my $43,000 tip. Well I chased that SOB down and beat the crap out of him - only to wake up to my screaming/crying wife. Apparently I rolled over and jacked her right in the nose. That was the end of them for me.

Hog - I'm also lost as to what this whole to do is about.

Edit: Red cleared it all up while I was typing.


----------



## ToddJB

VCF: Wow. Clean slate. Good job.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oxycodone fueled domestic abuse tales…..

Did Hog ever tell the story of why he gets paralyzed with fear if he is in close proximity to a clarinet or a goat cheese pizza?

And I am puzzled as to why Stef always smells like latex.


----------



## Airframer

Red - you should probably hold off on the roids for a bit then, before you go into a rage and break all those LN's. Then we will have to suffer through another year of you talking about your follow up LN purchase to replace all of them…

I KID I KID!.. I'm going to go hug my Bailey's now.. lol….


----------



## AnthonyReed

^See???! Funny sh|t!


----------



## lysdexic

VCF - that, sir, is an impressive transformation. New and more lighting?


----------



## ShaneA

Bravo on the shop clean up VCF. Clean slate, gotta feel good.


----------



## bhog

Lol tony.

Edit. 
Also men shouldn't be jealous that's a female trait. Who said it for points?


----------



## chrisstef

Jay Z. Award me my points. Now!


----------



## AnthonyReed

You kids have a demented pool of 'scholars' you purchase life wisdom from…. power on.


----------



## ShaneA

They can't help it that they are still wet behind the ears Tony. They will be quoting Sinatra before too much longer.

I think we cured Mauricio of the Crocs too, at least I think that was the story he was telling,


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on the dramatic transformation VCF. I covet the floor paint.

Just got going on the other saw bench and the railroad called. 








-
We'll see if I bite any railroaders heads off today.

"I pack a chainsaw. I'll skin your arse raw." LOL- more points available.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Great shot BRK!


----------



## chrisstef

Had to get that in there before Lukie or Shane beat me to it.

No hard feelings Rojo. Matter of fact there are no feelings allowed in this thread. They must be checked at the door, but I will allow "extra T" as a valid excuse. As a matter of fact you might have gotten the wrong scipt from the pharmy. Do me a favor and check if the label reads JayT and Axiron, ive got a suspicion they swapped your meds for his.

Todd, jacking up your wife on a pharmy bender is "after the fact" hilarious. I used to enjoy downing a couple percs back in the day … story time ….

My buddy and I were probably around 17-18 and went fishin. It was a spot out in the woods, a little secret honey hole (lysdexic) with fat largies and decent pickerel. So were out there and he busts out a bag of percs he scored. We eat 2 each, which would usually do the trick, but they must have been the time release joints, so we ate another after we didn't catch a buzz in an hour or so. We finished up fishing and called it quits just as the buzz kicked in for me. I went home, napped it off and thought noting about it until my buddy called me a few hours later. Apparently he got so zooted that he ended up in his shower, sitting fetal position for over an hour while his mother pounded on the door making sure he was all right.

Forewarning in regard to Tony's comment - do not consider keeping your nether regions dry by using baby powder when wearing latex. I thought it was a good idea but when it turned into a chalky paste I knew I had made an egregious error.


----------



## ToddJB

Limp Bizkit - I feel gross that I know that.


----------



## chrisstef

We'll see if I bite any railroaders heads off today. - Sheesh right from the prednisone to the Casey Jones booger sugar. That's enough to cure your limp biscuit and wield a chainsaw Jackal style. (Extra points for inserting Jackal as a relevant band).

Edit - I too feel like I need a bath Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - in Hotdog flavored water?


----------



## chrisstef

Hog tried that trick on me once Todd and im not falling for it again. Ill never bathe with another hotdog for as long as I live. Totally traumatized me. I cant look at a Lil Smokey without gagging any more.


----------



## mochoa

Stef, great stool, and very nice DT's. I did one a while back in Red Oak. We have gotten a lot of use out of it.

I'm envious of Red, but not because of his tools but because of the huge amounts of shop time he gets!

I still be rockin' my crocks in the winter, flip flops in the summer but when its cold, I'm rockin the crocs and socks. Never outside the shop though.

Maybe I need to make some wooden clogs for use in the shop? I bet I'd get mad galoot points or that!

VCF, Awesome show makeover man!


----------



## ShaneA

I thought he was cured. Sounds like a relapse. Maybe even a more severe case, socks were mentioned.

What is going on down there in Atlanta?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ It sounds like a bad one Shane. Can someone call Brandon to go check on Maur?

"We'll see if I bite any railroaders heads off today. - Sheesh right from the prednisone to the Casey Jones booger sugar. That's enough to cure your limp biscuit and wield a chainsaw Jackal style. (Extra points for inserting Jackal as a relevant band)." <-- If you fail to see the artist in this twisted bastard then you are a hemorrhoid.


----------



## JayT

Stef, glad to see you're awake today. I was getting a little worried yesterday that you had OD'd on the Valium, your reactions and thinking were a bit slow. Well, we're used to the thinking being slow, just not quite that bad.


----------



## Slyy

Catching up at work, missed a lot:

Labyrinth - David Bowie Crotch= scary, Jennifer Connelly = AWESOME (I was 3 when it came out)

Rojo is in a roid fueled rage and can't handle a little smack talk 

Widdle is good at ducking when the sh!t flies

Hog loves crocs and has a killer tan

Jmart's a humble bad @ss

and VCF cleans up nice!

Okay, I'm caught up


----------



## ToddJB

Slyy - I agree that the Labyrinth minus David Bowie's Crotch would be scary. Thankfully that's a world we will never have to experience.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Math is funny.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know ive never seen Labryinth. I remember the annoying game with the marble but no recollection of the movie.

Hog loves the crocs (sp).

Maur - buddy, if you need to talk about your addiction im here for you. You can lean on me any time. Im a pretty caring guy on the inside. I mean a guy who sips booze from a mason jar shouldn't be rockin the crocs n socks. There's gotta be some man law about that.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Looking back about 70 posts to Lysdexic's dove tails. I have started working on doing dovetails. The first ones came out looking like crap. So did the second ones…and every one sense then. Free hand…looks like crap. Sawing along the guide (a Veritas 6:1) looks like crap. Trying different saws….looks like crap.

Suggestions?


----------



## chrisstef

Are they gappy or what KG? Don't be afraid to show some pics, I think everyone's first handful of sets suck so don't be embarrassed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I think everyone's first handful of sets suck so don't be embarrassed." - Not Lys's, his were perfect but he is a witch.


----------



## JayT

Tim, for dovetails, first watch this video then practice some more. I just bought one of those magnetic guides and it has done wonders for accuracy. Other things that are helping me:


Use a knife to mark, not a pencil. I highlight the knife mark with a pencil, but it still leaves a thinner and much more accurate line than pencil only.
Mark the waste on all three sides
Always cut to the waste side-if you remember the above, this becomes a lot easier to not screw up.
Chisel & cut slightly away from your marks and pare to them. As you practice, you will find out how close you can get to save paring.
Have very sharp chisels


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef,

A lot of the problem is I seem to have difficulty cutting cleanly along the line. I'll take Jay's advice and try a knife instead. Chiseling does not present too much problem for me. As a matter of fact, that seems to be the only part I do well with.

Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - is the rise the same for both levels on the step? Maybe optical illusion? Looks like the top is taller.

Red - very nice saw benches. Post some action shots when you get them finished.

Tim - take JayT's advise and use a marking knife. I usually cut tails first and then use the tails as a guide for marking the pins.

"I think everyone's first handful of sets suck so don't be embarrassed." - Not Lys's, his were perfect but he is a witch. - Totally agree Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog does love the croc.


----------



## chrisstef

Paul - The rise is the same on both at 6.5" ... at least it should be lol. Ill double check that tonight though. We all know Im a couple French fries short of a happy meal so it could be screwed up.

KG - are you talking the baseline or the layout lines for tails/pins? I agree with the marking knife if its the layout line and not the base line. What I did on the last set for the stool was to clamp a jointed board across the baseline. This gave me something for my chisel to reference 90* for chopping.

Scotty's a witch … proof:


----------



## bhog

"I think everyone's first handful of sets suck so don't be embarrassed."

Keep your ball grabbing out of it Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Jealousy is not a good trait for you B. Not to worry buddy, youre the only one for me. Promise.


----------



## lysdexic

Short day today. Things are slow this time of year as no one has met their deductibles yet. Getting some shop time.

Working on a packing/shipping box that is a rendition of a Shaker candle box. THe plans come the book "Traditional Box Projects" by Strother Purdy. I considered a dovetailed box but my skilz are not gift worthy. Therefore, I am going with rabbets and dowels.

I am trying to use up some of my cherry cut-offs from the bench build. These are the pieces that had the splits and checks.


----------



## lysdexic

Just so we do not confuse Kevin….

I will not deny being a witch but the above dovetails were not cut by hand. They were cut at the bandsaw using a jig and the pins were cut with a router and pattern bit.

BTW, I wrote for #180 Percs 7.5/325 by noon today.


----------



## chrisstef

They let you take the implants home with you Scotty ^ ? Leaving it on the bench for a quick fondle every now and then is a pretty smart idea though. Plane, plane, plane, fondle, tug, plane. Full day in my book.

Whats the spalted stuff brah?


----------



## widdle

Red has some planes like that, 1/2 price..check his blog..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I wondered about the bench knob too Stef.


----------



## ShaneA

Product development. That was he can write off his shop expenses as R&D costs…shrewd


----------



## AnthonyReed

Witches always try to throw you off their scent with subterfuge and narcotic talk…..


----------



## lysdexic

It is funny what items in a posted pic get the response. It usually takes me by surprise. Melted paraffin wax.

The spalt, brah, is from a spalted log donated to me. Thinking of making the top of the box out of it.


----------



## lysdexic

Just so you guys know…this does *not* work.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig it. The subtle cherry with a fat dash of spaltedness on top would make a mighty nice box. And I am fond of a nice box.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice box is good.

Sorry the magnet-o-catcher was a bust, great idea none the less.


----------



## chrisstef

I think you should install a Plinko board underneath Scotty. You could get all Bob Baker with it, rock a skinny microphone, and inappropriately touch some of Byo's Beauties. Tony could play Wilford Brimley … "you check youre blood sugar and you check it often. There's no reason not to." Ill take the role of Rod Roddy if no one else wants in.


----------



## lysdexic

I love woodworking SOOO much…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yumm.


----------



## chrisstef

Hiding the pumpkin spice underneath the mahogany, good choice.


----------



## DaddyZ

Lys ^ Just mount a box under the opener.

Lid falls into the box, make it removable so you can dump it when needed

Of course a corn can works just as well - we all know you are full of corn !!!


----------



## lysdexic

@ Stefanopolous. For fux sakes man. Always the last word? You are sumpin'


----------



## lysdexic

But Pat… that requires me to cut dovetails. You know the box has to have tails right? And I'm scard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He took his Ritalin today.


----------



## emart

I cant even see the floor in my shop at the moment. a big thing I need is to re-stock my consumables like sandpaper and bandsaw blades. After I finish my BA degree I plan on getting another part time job and use the money to build an addition to my barn. once the addition is done I can address the sagging floor problems in the original building.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill go do some work now.


----------



## john2005

Oh for Pete's sake Scotty, are you on the roids too? Just cut some friggen dovetails already. Otherwise people will begin to suspect that wax fell outta YOUR blouse.

Just sayin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ The man has a point. Cut dovetails, Yo…


----------



## chrisstef

The numbnuts attempting to side the building behind us is giving me a splitting headache as he rev's the motor on the scissor lift again and again as he tries to climb a pile of snow. The friggin bonehead finally managed to get the scissor on top of the snow pile, and of course its not level. He's now got it extended to 6' and it wont go up any further because its not on a level surface yet he continues to go up and down, shaking it from side to side like its gonna miraculously level out and extend another 30' in the air.

Darwin should take care of this one soon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL!


----------



## ToddJB

When I was 18 I got a job at a signage company as the "head of installation". I had never really done anything with signs, power tools or equipment prior to that. One day an assignment came in for me to attach a banner to a building. No biggie, I got this. I show up and the building is 65ft tall, and the banner is 20ft wide, and waiting at the base for me was a boom lift and a picture showing that they wanted the banner in the top left corner.

Astonished to the level of neglect on everyone's part to entrust this kind of equipment to an unsupervised teenager with zero experience - I began to look at the picture instructions printed to the side the machine, and I fired her up. Lift myself all the way up - no problem. Start affixing the banner - no biggie. But this thing is 20ft long? I can't reach that far? No problem, this thing has controls to drive it up here in the bucket. So drive it I did - over that super rough unlevel ground.

After the bucket swung out a good 15ft and then immediately swung back and slammed into the brick wall and I cracked a few walnuts with my puckered cheeks, I learned that I should drop the boom before moving.


----------



## CL810

That is not one of the things you want to learn the hard way Todd!


----------



## bhog

I say use Phillips headed screws for the box. Make sure you use a drill and go on high gear so you strip em out pretty good. Throw it outside in the snow salt and see what colors you can make. Then dip it in high gloss poly after the blo dries.


----------



## chrisstef

Huh? ^

Edit - ohh byo's box.


----------



## theoldfart

Think he's talkin about BYo's project. not to sure. it is hog


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Rain?


----------



## bhog

Hot cocoa Tony? I thought you were a man?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that what that stuff is called?


----------



## theoldfart

Think of it as liquid smog!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes B coco, that is exactly what it is.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It doesn't taste like smog and people seem to be running from it as if stings their skin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Espresso is a fine, fine thing. Right up there with women and days off.


----------



## TerryDowning

Yeah people here are funny when wet stuff comes out of the sky.









It's winter again in the south land ('bout freakin' time!!)


----------



## AnthonyReed

The sky is falling.


----------



## bhog

Cool story bro.


----------



## Slyy

Smug smog, hot chocolate and 56 degrees. Got it!

It's too cold to do anything in the shop right now, California temperatures are nice but lord could I never live there.


----------



## bhog




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's 3 here, Hog is in the southern climes of illinois…


----------



## jmartel

It only got up to 29 here today. You would think that it was -100 or something with how much the news channels were covering the "freezing temperatures".


----------



## bhog

Ooop , I'm reading 2. I hate it being this cold.


----------



## lysdexic

Bhog - you can make fun of phillips head screws but are not far off from my plan (tentatively).

I tried to execute rabbets with the Veritas skew rabbet plane but I am not skilzed enough. I kept getting out of square even on these little pieces. I went to the table saw for the last two.




























I finally got the box together. I realize I just need to make stuff, a lot of stuff, to improve my skilz.



















I didn't really plan this but it turns out the box is the same dimensions as the box it is replacing. It's the simple things I reckon.










I gave strong consideration to cutting tails but I've not practiced in a while. I will practice but just not on this piece. Regardless, the plan calls for nails but I am thinking about dowels, maybe even slightly draw bored.

I have never worked with brass and have no idea what techniques you guys use to shape it and get it flush with a wooden surface. Did you know that you can just sand it? Amazing! All of this is such a discovery for me!










I changed my mind on the material for the top and still need to make that and cut the grooves.


----------



## john2005

We're at a rockin -11. We actually got above zero today so that was fun. S'posed to go to -20 tonight. It's like a bad dream where I moved to North Dakota and the mountains came with. Totally for the birds.


----------



## ShaneA

I thought you were going to make a jewelry cabinet for Mrs Yo? Seems like the brass filings can be a PITA on open grain woods. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## john2005

Musta posted my lame weather post while Scotty was not posting dovetail pics.


----------



## ToddJB

Whelp, it's officially hit the fan. Got a phone call at work shortly after my last post from my 7.5 month pregnant wife. She was hysterically crying. She apparently was carry our son, 1.5, and slipped and fell on the kitchen tile. She has either broken or sprained her ankle (They don't X-ray pregnant women). Both kids are fine, but mom is in a walking boot with crutches and already has terrible balance due to the impending baby.

I'm staying home from work tomorrow to take care of everyone. Doc thinks 2 weeks before she's putting weight on it. The weather, toddler, and pregnancy are making this small injury a huge deal. I'm not currently stoked about our up coming weeks, but I'm very thankful that only an ankle was hurt.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, glad she's ok. Good luck with the domestic goddess thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, it looks fine. I used dowels on a few of my first boxes and they worked well. Still have one of them.


----------



## 489tad

Knife block exploded on Sunday. Crap Asian gum wood. Started on a new one last night.

I like the plinko board bottle cap catcher idea.


----------



## bhog

Fricken -6. Wtf? I have been lucky to have inside work all winter.

Hope wifey heals quick Todd.


----------



## 489tad

Todd, Sorry to her that. Keep your wife on the crutches. My wife fell down two stairs while pregnant and screwed her ankle. No x rays, doc said to stay off. She did not stay off and 16 years later still complains her ankle hurts.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Todd, I'm sorry to hear that but very glad to hear it wasn't worse!


----------



## chrisstef

Colder than a polar bears toenails out there Hogerino.

Nice work on the box Byo. I always fall out of square when I try and rabbet by hand too. I think we both got a case of the leans.

Take care of mama Todd. Glad to hear it wasn't more serious.

Curly maple knife block Dan … I like your style bud.


----------



## bhog

Aww hell there he go again, talking that $hit, bend-


----------



## chrisstef

" ... corners like I was curve, I struck a nerve, now you bout to see this southern player serve .."

Hoping to get around to glueing up the dovetails and filling errant saw cutting gaps on babystefs stool tonight. Im still pondering the finish on this one. Worried about the dyes soaking into the end grain and making the tails look worse than they all ready do. One the fence big time.


----------



## john2005

Bummer to hear Todd. Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks great Scotty and the pictures are fantastic as always.

Sorry to hear that Todd. I'm glad she is okay and I hope your days at home are not as bad as you are fearing.

It is not going in a museum Stef.

Going to be nie Dan, please share the results.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - hope you and the missus have some better weeks til the baby comes.

Stef - do your dye before assembly. Then you can limit the amount of dye on the end grain and even sand those areas to lighten the end grain before assembly.

Nice work Scotty. I used to use a lot of dowels on projects. Still do in some circumstances. Should last forever. Check out Mauricio's 6 board chest he just posted. He used dowels instead of cut nails. Came out sweet!


----------



## chrisstef

That's a good thought Paul, it just might work out. Got my wheels turnin now.


----------



## darinS

Little cool here as well. Warmer than yesterday by 23 degrees though.


----------



## bhog

" I heard it's not where you're from but where you pay rent "


----------



## jmartel

Yowza. I really loved driving through Montana on my move out west, but no way could I do that cold. Below 30F here is bone chilling and makes the major news. I'll stick with visiting MT during the Summer/early Fall.

Our moving rig (14' truck, towing a jeep on a full car trailer, with a kayak on top and motorcycle in the truck) got stuck on top of a mountain heading into Bozeman from the snow. had to wait an hour or so for the plows to come through so we could slowly make our way down. It was fun going up the hill using the rumble strips as a guide to see where the road was.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks all, the night was little rough with a few accidental bumps that made for a pretty sleepless night. Swelling is down quite a bit and I've pretty much gotten her bed ridden except for a pregnant peeing which happens seemingly every 5 minutes.

I have many skills but being a caretaker is not one them. It's actually one of the things I'm worst at, so doing full time care for her and the boy is very wearing.

Stef - one of the things I've picked up from my Charles Neil finishing videos is if you sand your end grain finer than the rest it will absorbed less. And I agree dye before assembly.


----------



## chrisstef

" .. its not how much you make, but how much you spend"

Check on the end grain sanding. Ill take that up to 320 while the rest gets 220. I just may reconfigure my goals for this evening and instead of glueing and assembling I may be doing some more finish testing on scraps. Ive got one chunk left with a good amount of spalt to it. I really need to see what the black dye will do to the black spalted lines. Good news is that I should be able to drink pretty heavily while performing this task.

Just scooped up wifeys 2012 Jeep Liberty from the dealer. 34,700 miles and the front wheel bearing went. WTF chuck.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Passenger side?


----------



## chrisstef

Roger that Paul. Front passenger.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I got a daughter. Been thru that.


----------



## chrisstef

Howd ya know it was the passenger side Paul? Is it an engrained female trait to bash the right tire into things?


----------



## Hammerthumb

I would never say that (in the company of my wife or daughter)! Check the wheel for dings.


----------



## Airframer

Women cannot determine spatial distances the same way men do so that right side is one of those blind spots for them. Basically…. the insurance companies have had it wrong the whole time..


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - those commercials are BS


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ill scope it out for any dings. Friggin thing sounded like a helicopter.


----------



## lysdexic

New shop members…...... including one that I had.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome.


----------



## lysdexic

Paralysis by analysis….

A question for the panel. This was meant to be a simple, throw together, packing box but these things take on a life their own. Before I drill for the 1/8" cherry dowels, I'd like to know how you would join these.










-The plan calls for shortened 3d nails
- currently on the path for 1/8" cherry dowels, 3 in the front and four in the back. The tongue they go through is only 1/4". There is not material for wedging IMO.
-Wait and order a batch of wrought head nails. I'd like to have some any way, so not just for this project.
- I have a 1/8 brass dowel that can sub for the cherry dowels but I worry about pull-out strength as there is no head to capture the 1/4" tounge.

This guy will be packed up and put in the mail so it needs some durability.

Thanks


----------



## Hammerthumb

If your gluing in the dowels it will hold. I use 1/8" dowels sometimes. I used them to join the maple panels to the cove corner pieces in this chest.



















Also made the base piece of the chest with a mitered frame and a couple of maple slats to hold it together.

Its plenty strong.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Paul Scott. If you glue those corners and glue in the dowels, they will hold as well as nails. I get the nails have heads, but they are also not glued. I'm not going to say the USPS won't find a way to break it, but it won't be because of the dowels.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Amen to that. If your shipping anything valuable with UPS, make sure you get insurance!


----------



## lysdexic

Alrighty fellas. Sounds good to me. Thanks.

Decided to make the top out this piece of maple with flame grain. The color matches better. The spalted board is more yellow and brown which will make a nice top for an oak or walnut box.










Dang, it is almost 6 o'clock on Friday afternoon. A few more cuts at the table saw and then it's time for the hand tools and some barley pops!


----------



## ShaneA

Its not coming apart with glue and dowels. As mentioned, will be stronger than nails. Plus, it is hard for me to see nails as a "feature" unlinke dowels, which will add to the look IMO.


----------



## chrisstef

Im ready for beer thirty. Another hour til the midget hits the hay.

Omg that flame scotty. Stef likey.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

What is it with all the bad juju lately? Todd's wife and all. Just now I got a big packet from the IRS! Phucks me. Getting audited. I've got nothing to hide…I just resent the waste of time.


----------



## jmartel

Dang, how thick is that flame board? Looks 12/4 from that photo.


----------



## bhog

I guess 8/4


----------



## theoldfart

ScottyB, I have cut nails. Let me know if your interested and I'll post pics. I can send you a bunch if you want.


----------



## lysdexic

Totally posed. These things are beautiful to me. I hope that no one else figures out our flame grain, whispy shavings, vintage tool, bronze bliss.

Here to youin's….....


----------



## lysdexic

The flame board was 12/4 before I dimensioned it for the bench. It was 10/4 before I resawed 3/8" off for this box top.

Your fartness, I do not need any cut nails at this exact moment so I will leave that up to you brotha.


----------



## theoldfart

Ah number 9 with a hint of apricot, love going to the Magic Hat brewery If you change your mind Byo, let me know. BTW the tape measure is awesome dude!
Will post nail specifics in the AM, now back to my Lefty's English Porter.


----------



## lysdexic

I would call this "Next"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, Smitwick's…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Smitty - although that is a great picture with good subject matter, I vote that Scotty take all of our next calendar pictures next year. Scotty, my brother was a professional photog until he passed last year. I think he would have appreciated your skills.


----------



## chrisstef

Guys … Youre my guys …. And …. I love you man.










"And i ask him friend, whats a fella to do, her hair is black and her eyes are blue …"


----------



## lysdexic

I call this "Tony has herpes" or "Peg board sux" same difference.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sweet


----------



## Tim457

That flame maple top turned out sweet. The staging does it up nice too.

That sucks Red, what kind of audit, field, office, or they just want some more information from you?

Hang in there Todd. My wife was on bed rest for 2 and a half months. It wasn't fun. I'm glad I didn't have a toddler at that time too. But just think of the alternatives - do you want your mother in law to come stay?  Mine's great, but still.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef,

There is power in your pic. Box, saw, brew. At first I thought I saw velvet and it made me think of the day we first met.

Tsup?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol damn thats funny. Ive only met velvet once but it was an encounter a man will never forget.

Toolbox was (i think) my great grandfathers (his initials, TS,are punched in it) on my grandmothers side. If that makes sense. Drinkin dinner gettin to me a lil.


----------



## lysdexic

So, your grandmother had a side of the tool box and your grandfather had the other. The rebel that your grandfather was he put his initials on her side? That's when men put women in their place. Yo.


----------



## bhog

Peg board is cool. 
Tony does have herpes though.

I win , closest without going over.


----------



## bhog

Yo , slam one then come back and drunk post.


----------



## Slyy

slam one then drunk post

Hog, methinks he already has…..

Photo skillz are rising today, some big throw downs going on. Gonna go grab a beer, keep up the good work!
(Sick box Scotty!)


----------



## lysdexic

You fuxing hore dog Brandon….

This is a collection. I call it "Don is the man that I want be".


----------



## lysdexic

How's it going to be
When you don't love me anymore
How's it going to be?


----------



## chrisstef

The eye-talians kept it real OG.

Been foolin with these dyes at direction of the herpe laden Hog and i thinks we gots it. Waitin for it to dry then its shellac time.










"Reunited, double LP, world excited"


----------



## bhog

Lol knew it. 
What was playing?


----------



## Slyy

Kinda looks like Avril Lavigne on the phone…..


----------



## bhog

It was prob ke$ha.


----------



## lysdexic

Jake- it was Culture Club- " do you really want to hurt me?" Bitch

"Orange"


----------



## widdle

Stef whats the program on the dye job..I gots a little tiger maole box that would look good with that


----------



## bhog

Yo that shoulder is calling my name.


----------



## Slyy

"The most endangered species, the honest man"

Haha, no hurt intended, despite the coincidence (or prednisone).
Ugh, I'm on call tomorrow, that requires a beer, also working on/finishing some restores I picked up all this week:


----------



## lysdexic

I'm a creep 
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here
I don't belong here


----------



## lysdexic

You can lay your head on my shoulder anytime. ***************.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to drunk posting…


----------



## Slyy

Man food right there ^^


----------



## lysdexic

Jake, I was on call last weekend. So today is the 12th day of my work week.

I am digging your pic. Many nuances. Must study.

Hog smokes pickles.


----------



## bhog

Lol^
You have swallowed man sauce.


----------



## chrisstef

Chubby time!










Dexterity in the thumbs is a lil slow right now widdle but pm forthcoming (tomorrow or sumpin). Basically black due, brown dye, amber shellac. Buncha sanding in between.

Boy george shout out? Strong scotty.


----------



## Slyy

I feel like tubular sausage is probably popular around here. Bratwurst anyone?


----------



## Slyy

Stef - finish experiment coming on strong. Gotta say, finish scares the hell outa me, last thing I'd wanna do is bollocks a great build with ********************e finish!


----------



## widdle

cool..Dye added to shelac..perfect..


----------



## bhog

You play with sausages ,Jake ? Nothing weird with that.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Real men drink:










That's right, straight outta the can.


----------



## bhog

Widdle, sand to 220-hit it with your dark dye. Sand I'd back. Hit it with your lighter dye. Hit it with 320. Lac next.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Straight from the bathroom can? Heh, heh…


----------



## bhog

Woah, that's just morbidly obese.


----------



## Slyy

Paul's drinking the thread under the table now…..


----------



## chrisstef

Wid - transfast black with water. Apply. Sand back. Transfast brown dye with water. Apply. Sand a lil. Apply shellac. Baby sand. Apply more shellac. Pitch tent.

Jake - its hogs grampas moonshine recipe. I take no claim to being a good finisher. Dogs ass. Sunshine. Clock. Twice a day. Outta cliches.

Whats in your bread Paul. That a meatball sammich?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(Sorry, did I say that out loud? My bad.)


----------



## bhog

Hell yeah. He quit but couldn't give up.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - another 48 of these and I'll be toast. Came from the fridge Smitty, not the bathroom can.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some nice photography there Scotty. We must have similar playlists. I could quote the rest of each song you recited.

Tim- I guess the tax man would like more info. As in proof for every single deduction. For a railroader…that spent 100 nights away from home….that's a lot. Gotta get with my tax dude and fire up the copy machine I guess.

Saw benches are done. I don't know if I'll do a project post. They're nothin special. But they look pretty good.










I believe I've earned another Red Rambler.


----------



## lysdexic

Paul, Our experiences vary. I dig that you do what you believe is right.

Period. The man does what is right by him.

Like Hot Hog does. It is about conviction.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - it's beef barley stew and chibata bread chaser.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Another 48 and I'll be toast…" Love it.


----------



## bhog

I have an awesome odouls story but it's kinda long I'll see if I can shorten it some. It takes me awhile to type so wait patiently , and pinch yourself, now flick.


----------



## Slyy

Simple: maybe, good looking: indeed. Go Rojo.

Finishing can just be intimidating to be honest, been trying to read up some blogs around the interwebs. Good stuff out there for sure Stef.


----------



## bhog

Scotty ,for the win!!!! Lol.


----------



## chrisstef

I would put an absolute ass beatin on some beef stew and chewy bread right now.

My kid done ate up all the pirates booty. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Slyy

Scotty just turned this place radioactive with that bomb!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I still have an occasional real beer, but not too often any more. Don't really drink much na beer either, but got into the habit of na while working in the shop.


----------



## Slyy

A man and principles, ain't a dang thing wrong with that Paul!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I want you all to know that I did not "quit" drinking. I am not a quitter!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry Stef. Stew is all gone.


----------



## CL810

ScottybYoda


----------



## bhog

Long story short;
Was with a Japanese girl for 4 1/2 yrs and her grandmother lived with her. Granny weighed about 75 lbs and would kill the beers ( got her ripped a few times too, absolutely awesome time btw) but she'd get too drunk and get hateful. Her English was pretty bad but you knew most of what she said.

One day we decided to get her odouls because we were tired of granny freaking out. It was the 5th or 6th beer she finished when she abruptly stopped banging on her cookie tin that she loved to play whatever drum solo she could with chop sticks and she looked at me( always the beer buyer) with hate in her eyes and spewed
" this no gooda beeya Brrrundae"

What? -me

No gooda , and she started throwing stuff and completely Japped out. 
There was some quality stuff said, that I can't think of how to re word without ruining so I'll end my story there.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - I get that way after about 6 or 7.


----------



## lysdexic

I was a fixin to write a woodworker drankin' haiku
Then realized I was too drankin' to do
So I zapped the my pizza in the wave
Brandon got more than he gave.
And realized that I must say good night to you


----------



## BigRedKnothead

What happened to Brandon? Or is that a sore subject?


----------



## Slyy

Planes, saws, chisels, tills
Woodworking pictures and beer
Lumberjocks: Good Times

Also my after dinner treat:


----------



## bhog

It's like wow scoob
Like what did he take the picture with?
He hee hee he he


----------



## lysdexic

Good story Bhog.

Remind me to tell you about when I met your Mom in Chicago. Great story but body language involved.

Uncontrollable hiccups suck. Just say in'

Going back to New Orleans in a few weeks. Who wants to go with?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice benches Red. Need some action shots.


----------



## Slyy

N'awlans, wife and I were just there (national flute society if you must know) her business trip, my walking around and too much beer trip. Great place, count me in, who's van we bringing this time?


----------



## lysdexic

I will front $200 for a plane ticket. After that it is up to you. Takers? Will be therefor 5 days.


----------



## bhog

Moms been dead for quite awhile. Yo nasty


----------



## Slyy

Scotty MUST be having a good time! Hand conference?


----------



## bhog

Wait , since you nailed my mom you're kinda like my step daddy then. 
When you're around I'm eatin steak( no ********************) better let me act bad, buy me toys when I'm crying and sad. Could you be him? My momma , turned you on in her freaky pajamas?

Scottybyostepdaddy.


----------



## Slyy

Plane would be safer than taking Stef's Van:


----------



## lysdexic

AAOS -look it up bitch :^ )


----------



## lysdexic

Bhog, I'll be your daddy. Lord knows you need a male role model.


----------



## Slyy

Probably needs a "positive" role model….. Jussayin


----------



## Airframer

Alright.. which one of you drunk fux did it?


----------



## lysdexic

Jake, going back and reading my post, I realize that it might be interpreted as a bit abrasive. I apologize for that. I am sorry. Tell your entire family how I feel. In the meantime, look it up-bitch.


----------



## widdle

thans stef and bhoq.. 
carry on puto's


----------



## Slyy

Paul…. Surprised they didn't freeze to the hood!

Drinking, watching the Openeing Ceremonies, makes think a bit of Rush and Ayn Rand:
Yes, we know, it's nothing new
It's just a waste of time
We have no need for ancient ways
Our world is doing fine
Another toy will help destroy
The elder race of man
Forget about your silly whim
It doesn't fit the plan.

Communism wins right? Pfffft I'll bet Scotty's baby balls any day that it don't!


----------



## lysdexic

I got your favorite. Rainbow colored cake. This really is my kitchen.


----------



## lysdexic

]double post


----------



## Slyy

Scott, I reread my previous post and noticed it sounded like I said your balls were small, I did. 

Good looking cake there friend! And nice…. Uhhhh….. Cat?


----------



## Hammerthumb

AF - although Slyy points an accusing finger in my direction, rest assured that I am only on my 24th O'doulls and would require another 17 to get me drunk enough to do that. I think you should look towards the first person to post a picture of empty bottles this evening.
I rest my case.


----------



## widdle

lys is on roll…check that cat


----------



## lysdexic

I really have more important things to do than talk to you people.

Stef, before you leave for work in the morning will hit snooze for me, start the shower, and pour me a cup of coffee. crinkle nose. Your the best.


----------



## ToddJB

My gosh - what just happen over the last 50 posts?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What didn't happen over the last 50 posts! ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol man it got funny up in here. I find it fitting that byo finished it off, most likely on multiple levels, with a jennifer aniston look a like.

Fresh jamaiican ground all ready when you are buddy.

Jake's a pic recycler.


----------



## theoldfart

Wasn't that my van?


----------



## bhog

Lol is all I gotta say.

Think those lil nuts can be only one persons - Tony.


----------



## JayT

Check in on the thread this morning and wow, some interesting reading!

How's the hangovers?


----------



## Tim457

Not that you guys aren't entertaining on a regular basis, but that multiple thread bender was some funny ********************.

Red that sucks but it's better than it could be. As bad as the IRS is made out to be (and can be) they're one of the most efficient government branches. They're looking to get the most tax recovery for the least effort. So you just have to show them as quick as you can that you don't owe anything so it's not worth their effort. Are they asking for receipts right away or just more detailed numbers to back up the totals on your return? They look at the deduction ratios on all returns and for a certain income and/or occupation they might have different thresholds. They hit the top whatever percent harder to try to find the cheaters.


----------



## Slyy

Haha, couldn't remember WHO'S van it was, figured is was topical enough for a re-do. Maybe TOF and Stef SHARE the van?!? Weather might be okay enough for the mill to be open today, really want to grab some of his oak and get started on, well, anything!


----------



## 489tad

A+ fella's. Funny.

Lysdexic, I did brass pins in a box. Cut some little grooves with a file and epoxy. Still holding.


----------



## Hammerthumb

One nice thing about na beer is there is no hangover!


----------



## chrisstef

I held it to one 22oz'er. I dont hang over well so i typically avoid it as much as i can. I couldnt go as hard as Lys did without being a sloppy mess and mad at the world in the morning


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I used brass pins on my swap item. I used super glue, drove them home and sanded flush. Likey.

Tim- like I say, they basically asked for proof of every single deduction. Most of it's easy…mortgage etc. Proof of my travel is my actual daily trainslips. I haven't printed them in years because they're on the company website for like 4years. So ya, it's interesting how much of this stuff is in cyberland now. I guess I'll have to print 200+ trainslips. 
The only one I'm worried about is medical. It'll be a mess showing all that. Not sure they'll accept just showing deductibles fulfilled. 
Either way, they're probably gonna get a 300+ page packet to read through. Tax man's gonna have to work for it
Apologies to those who don't want to hear about my headaches.


----------



## lysdexic

^he said "headaches"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, how ya feelin' champ?


----------



## bhog

Get to work beeyitches.


----------



## theoldfart

BH, looks good man.

BYo:








!








The leftmost one is 1 1/4" the ones to the right are 7'8"


----------



## Slyy

Dang B!!! That's looking great!!!


----------



## 489tad

BHog the bar looks great


----------



## 489tad

12 degrees and snowing…..... Again.

Shop time today!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stocking up on shop beer.


----------



## Airframer

I am surprised your shop isn't fully stocked with some vintage goodness like this!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, My. Did that stuff ever qualify as good?


----------



## Airframer

But… It's PREMIUM!


----------



## john2005

Everybody else is getting drunk and Bhog goes off all badass like. That looks sweet man!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice bar top Bhog. When ya gonna get the moldings on?

Sorry the man is on your case Red.

To bad about the weather Dan. Won't bother to tell you about Las Vegas weather. Just upsets Stef.

Smitty - didn't know they still made Hamms.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog's puttin down thats for sure. That bar is gonna be soo hoss. I like that you picked up a 30 rack for guests Smitty . I think ill throw some anchor steams in the fridge.

Lol Paul. Its depression season up here bud. Been stuck in the house goin on 2 1/2 months. Stir crazy aint far off and that usually brings on a case of the touchies.


----------



## CL810

Hog's bar = awesomeness.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hammer, their light beer is pretty tasty. Oh, and cheap, like a shop beer should be.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think the last time I had a Hamms I was visiting relatives in Wisconsin about 25 years ago. That's what my grandfather drank. Don't remember how they tasted. I was into imports then. Mostly Irish. Glad to see your stocked up for Saturday night. Just replaced a door set on the front door. Shop time now with my near beer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

At my pace, that 30 will last several weeks.


----------



## bhog

Got it flattened and sanded smooth. Miters are biscuited for strength. Tomorrow gotta finish sanding everything to 220 and hopefully start the finishing process.


----------



## widdle

nice


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn that is some powerful stuff I missed. Scott has super human strength. Your phone had The Verve on it, was it Lucky Man or Bittersweet?

The only reason I have herpes is that I don't care when I run out of condoms; I am not going back to the store and I am not done yet. My nuts are average Hog…. I know I am not big because I hear things like "your **** is so amazing" and not "oh my god you are huge". Size is not always the holy grail for them B. Stop hating dude.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bhog, that is some solid work there. Well done!


----------



## 7Footer

Man Hog & Lys that is some top notch work there!

Stef did my you get any mail from me yet?

We've had about 10 inches of snow here in PDX and everything has been shut down now for 2 days.. I'm loving it! Went to the mall yesterday and there were only about 3 stores open, funny how portlanders don't know how to deal with snow.. freezing rain has started bow though and it's getting a bit nasty out there…


----------



## JayT

Dang, hog, that is lookin' sweet!


----------



## theoldfart

Hog, not fair. Can't find anything wrong with the mitre. Great work!


----------



## CL810

Dug back through this thread to find SAS's post about how he attached bar rail. Let me just say that reliving two weeks of weirdness on this thread should not be attempted by the weak of mind.

Bhog that bar is flat out fantastic!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog. Special. Friggin special.

I would just to reiterate how much i do not like sanding. Boring.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cherrios are hard work.

The words "crinkle nose" were even typed….. love this place.


----------



## 489tad

While the glue dries on the knife block. I'm testing out Sam Adams Rebel IPA. On Steffs recommendation I'm doing chasers with maple bacon chips. All good on all fronts.


----------



## jmartel

Think I used enough clamps?


----------



## bhog

Thanks gents.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Hog, I'm catching up on this thread. You are rockin' the bar. Excellent work!


----------



## ToddJB

Hog - that is looking great.

Red - bummer. I'm so thankful my wife does the bills. I'm pretty miserable at paperwork. I do not envy you in this situation.

Stef - what did you lace those Cheerios with?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats like breakfast and beer Dan. Solid choices.

MDMA, Todd. Takes a little while to kick in, but a good molly trip is good for the little ones. Makes mickey mouse clubhouse pretty interesting as well.

I think theres some room for a few C clamps Jmart.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

A wonderful little child you are lucky I have three sons one is married and has two children their due to come to our house here in a short while ,and I can hardly wait. They bring us so much joy.I am so pleased for you .So have fun and love that little one. Alistair


----------



## bobbyt99

This thread makes for some GREAT Sunday morning reading!!!

-Bobby


----------



## Tim457

Nice counter Hog.


----------



## jmartel

Now comes the best part. You sand away the veneer tape and get a look at what you got.










And to get a better idea of what it will look like with finish:










And the whole sign:










I still need to put the veneer on the back so it won't warp, and the sides to cover up the plywood showing. But overall, I'm pretty damn happy with it.


----------



## bhog

Looks killer jmart.


----------



## bhog

Got a coat of oil on the bar. Fapped all over it.





































And after a bit rubbed it back and here's how I left it.










I've poured my heart and soul into this thing.


----------



## jmartel

And apparently various bodily fluids.


----------



## CL810

Beautiful b, just flat out beautiful!


----------



## chrisstef

That is one serious display of strength gentlemen.

That veneer work is just sick JM and the bar B, fuhhgettaboutit. Not bad for a couple ball breakin halftards.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good lord boys!!! That is some beautiful work Jmart. 
The bar is stunning B; that is some serious display of skill.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mighty fine work Jmart and Bhog. You both deserve a round of applause.


----------



## chrisstef

^ id lay off on high fiving Hog until hes had a shower. A self high five in the form of applause is a good call Paul.


----------



## 489tad

There is some work being done today. BHog and Jmartel are crushing it!!!!!


----------



## lysdexic

JMart - that sign is just splendid.

Hog - is that the best you can do? Really?

Got the "packing" box done except the finish. All and all, it was a wide departure from my original concept.

I wanted to just mill up some scrap, rabbets, and some nails. Boom! A Shaker pencil box. But no….

I was off on my paring and have some tear out here and there. I hope most of that will be hidden after sanding in first coat of poly with 400 grit. My son actually had the best idea. It turns out that I have never made a single item for my wife. I am going to need a gift for her in a few days.

Now I need to make a quick packing box.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful work Scott. That lid is particularly stunning. No doubt it will be a hit.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. I'm hoping to get the first coat of finish on tonight. Probably will do Danish oil followed by arm-r-seal.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks good fellas.

Mrs Yo sounds left out with no gifted projects. WTF?


----------



## chrisstef

Killer work on the joinery Scotty. Mrs B is gonna dig it no doubt.


----------



## bhog

Scott , I'll try to do better next time,Trick.


----------



## 489tad

Beautiful box.


----------



## chrisstef

The finish begins.


----------



## ShaneA

Got the drawers made and fitted, added the fence, t-tracks and stops. Going to give me a lot more storage than I had before. In such a small space things have to pull multi purpose duty.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks fellas.

Stef, I hope you know what the heck you're doing.

Shane obviously does.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Shane. Are you going to add some folding wings to the ends to allow longer support or do you not need the extra support?


----------



## lysdexic

And Smitty - nice beer stash. It would take me forever to get though all that beer. Cuz I am never drinkin' again.


----------



## ShaneA

I won't be able to add any extensions to it. W/O using the stops I probably can cut 6'+ to the left, maybe 5' to the right. Enough to break down boards. The stops run out about 3' to the left and right 2'. I usually don't make stuff that big. Just dealing with space limitations. Good thing I hoards all sorts of lumber. Really havent even dented my crap pile yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I bought that 6 of '9' because my buddy Yo drinks it. And now you've jumped on the wagon?


----------



## Airframer




----------



## bhog

Scott , you gonna dunk the box in poly?


----------



## Slyy

Long day in the shop working on some much enjoyed tool restores so catching up time!

JM - fantastic job on that veneer! Motorcycle dude is gonna be ecstatic with the Triumph sign!

Hog - I never in a million years thought an oil (read seminal fluid) finish would be a good idea, you made it look great! Though I really hope no one is gonna eat off that, sit on it, or really pretty much touch it in anyway…..

Stef - it'll be great to see that put together, glad you found a finish combo you liked, now you just gotta blog it and give the rest of us some deeper insight into the mind of Stef (though please not too deep, there ain't enough head docs to put us all right again after).

Scotty - dang that figured lid is seriously stunning, talk about 3-D! Between the subtle shaping of the old and that joinery work, that's a dang nice project finishing up there!! Scotty be trippin with the sobriety, AF got it pegged I think!

Shane - for having space limitations you sure "improvised" well with that miter table, looking good!


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Shane. Im sweatin that cart.

Im with ya scotty. Bright side is that its a kids stool. Itll be stepped on, dropped, peed on and most likely end up in the attic, garage or wherever as soon as the spud can get the ole braciole over edge of the toilet. I figure its a good time to try somethin out.

The 9 is tasty smitt.

Downhill skiing at 75mph is insane. I wonder if you really could crap yourself in one of them uniforns theyre wearin, theyre really pasted on there. Im pretty sure id test that theory if it were me skiing.


----------



## jmartel

Well I was planning on wrapping the veneer around the sides, but that ended up not working out. So, I'm going to do a solid walnut border now. I feel like Bob ross.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice work Scotty. Scotty is very talented. He made that box while he was blind in one eye, and couldn't see outta the other. Don't quit now Lys, you do your best work pie eyed!


----------



## bhog

Jake, the finish won't stop at oil. Still shellac and general finishes hi perf to go on.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oil, shellac, then general finishes? Does that bring out the walnut figure? Please expound.

And yes, Scotty has a very nice box.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Just wrapped up some time in the shop and I'm pretty excited. As some of you know, my shop is a 12×16 shed, uninsulated, no power and lacks just about any and all work surfaces and tool/supply storage (except for an old workmate). So, I've set out to come up with a rudimentary solution to the work surface and tool storage problem. On Saturday, while running errands for the wife, I stopped at Lowes to pick up a sheet of plywood and some 2×4 studs. Today, the wife took our oldest to her sister's house so he could play with his cousins. The twins were sick so they stayed home with me. While they were napping, I spent about 2.5 hours killing electrons and cutting up those 2×4's and building the base of a workbench. I spent another 1.5 hours out there this evening after the kids went to bed finish assembling the base and put half a sheet of plywood on for the bench top. Still need to put the other half sheet on for the shelf underneath. So, I'm about 97.24% finished building an 8' x 2' bench. I didn't snap any pictures of my progress because I seem to forget about that stuff until it's all over but I'm pretty excited about this. I mean, it's nothing close to the awesomeness that most of you have, but all of you have been doing this a lot longer than me and know what you want in a bench…I don't (other than a work surface larger a sheet of legal paper). Also, any attempt at building a bench of finer construction would probably just end with me ruining some nice wood. Another great thing about this bench is that it'll allow me to get my tools off of the two interior doors I've got sitting on saw horses. Those things were supposed to be trashed but I hijacked them so I had an elevated place to put stuff on. Now I can take them to the dump and free up a significant amount of space in the shop. Well, that's about enough rambling from me. Carry on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Billy, congrats on the progress! Looking forward to pics, sounds like the space is coming together.


----------



## waho6o9

Sounds like the start of a great shop Billy, keep at it.


----------



## lysdexic

Billy, I offer my congrats as well. Taking pics during the build becomes a habit after while.


----------



## lysdexic

Bhog - how would you handle my box? Shellac and sand before a wipe on poly. My plan was just wet sanding ***************. It has worked in the past. Plus it simple.

(have fun with that)


----------



## ToddJB

Well, there is a lot of amazing work on the forum today. Good job all.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - I did sme work in the shop today but got in trouble for it twice. Wife took a nap today, only to wake up to start dinner. She found that I had the oven occupied. I was tempering some 01 steel so she had to wait until I was finished. Made it worse when she found that I had hijacked the last of her canola oil to use for quench.


----------



## 489tad

Nice Paul. My wife is traveling so glue up and splines were done in the nice warm kitchen.


----------



## 489tad

I like the Olympics as much as the next guy, but not that much.










Skeleton, this is the one I would try. Up to 90


----------



## bhog

I like how oil looks on walnut, I think it adds a lot to it. The shellac for a barrier and then the gf hi perf for protection cause it's a bar and they're going to use it as such.

Scotty I'd prob just hit it with some lac and wax. You don't really need a huge finish on it. Also you did promise to French Polish something for me a few yrs ago so get to it beeyotch.

Today's my birthday.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog is the Shellac Whisperer. Happy Birthday ya big dummy (Red Sanford voice). French polish on the wifes box sounds fancy all though Brazilian may be best suited.

Good stuff Ninja. Its all about getting the ball rollin.

Purplish/black boogers are pretty interesting.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday B!

It will be interesting to see where that goes Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

I bought you this cake because it reminds me of your smile BHog.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy Birthday Bhog. Nice cake Stef. Did you do the decorating?


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys.

Stef the cake looks more like your bhole did when I got done with it last time, a quivering breather.


----------



## lysdexic

"a quivering breather"

WTF, really? LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

He'll never get those stains out.


----------



## chrisstef

Geez, tell a guy he smiles like a donut and he gets all personal on ya.


----------



## ToddJB

It's amazing how one comment can make me so hungry and another, moments later, can totally wreck my appetite. I imagine it was the opposite effect for Tony.


----------



## racerglen

O.K…all I get is a wee Steph box with a red X in it, no cake pics..Can I file an official depravation complaint ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are correct Todd. It brought to mind the breather that I created this weekend.


----------



## ToddJB

I should have known better than to push the topic.


----------



## chrisstef

Its a giant donut that says happy birthday Brandon on it Glen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It was a lovingly created breather Todd, not the prison style that Hog created.


----------



## racerglen

Awwww..
And I can't see it..
But we can feel the Steph love just brimming over..


----------



## chrisstef

I got nothing but love to give Glen.

I also have a printer that's currently taking on a little bit of water. Gutters are all backed up with ice here at the shop. ive got a good steady drip coming in. As soon as im done with my coffee ill go out and clear that up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"quivering breather"

Oh, my.


----------



## bhog

Lol. Tony is not just the meelf slayugh he is also the bweeva makugh. Pronounced with an accent of corse. Or Sean Connery voice.

Hit the bar with some lac earlier to seal it and had to cover it so some caveman ( flooring guy) doesn't $hit on it.


----------



## bhog

Happy early valentines day Lys.










Just a lil something to show that I do listen when you complain about your knees hurting from all the time spent on them servicing my magic stick. You're the best.


----------



## racerglen

Hog that bar is fantastic…camo knee pads..not so much..


----------



## Slyy

Dang B - for fapping all over that thing it turned out niiiiiice. Waiting to see the endgame on that!

Donut cakes and quivering breathing….. Not sure what happened in here today….


----------



## ShaneA

Bar is looking good Hog.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys.

Hoping to start on top coating in the next couple days.


----------



## 489tad

Knife block done minus the finish. That decision is way above my pay grade. I have some tearout on some of the spline cuts. TS blade is probably due for a touch up. I made it a little bigger on the inside to help with the 2lb bologna inside a 1lb bag scenario.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks nice and tight Dan. Kitchenalia storage is underated in my book.

Hog. Seriously. Youre troubled … but damn you can put it down.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Dan.

+1 to Hog being troubled.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Hog, that bar top is pretty sweet.

Finished the general purpose bench tonight. I remembered to take a picture this time.










Turns out I've got more crap than I realized. Need to make some shelves and stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You saved the doors, good move! A solution is at hand…


----------



## lysdexic

Billy - put a face vice on the GP bench and you will be on your way. Don't over think it. Any ol' vice will do because it will not be your last.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh, and Stef called BHog disturbed? Is that really possible?

State of the shop…...

I am cheating a little here but I still need a box for shipping. So I kinda have a box that I practice dovetails on a year or so ago. It is incomplete, sitting around and frankly is in the way. So I resawed some 4/4 SYP to make a top and bottom. That should get me going.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, is that knife block mitered and glued long grain to long grain?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Resawing by hand = high Galoot Index. Looking food.


----------



## bhog

Hey rommy. We don't need any, thank you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey Rommy! Good to see you, Man. I guess you're a drug rep these days? Nice!


----------



## Boatman53

This 



 had me realizing my OCD wasn't that bad after all, but my jaw got dislocated when it dropped.
Saw this this morning on another Forum.
Jim


----------



## 489tad

Thanks guys

Lysdexic, yes the block is mitered and glued. I also added splines for added strength. When I push in the filler, it's like a square bristle broom I will put a band clamp to support the corners.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, your gallootness impresses
Dan, nice work


----------



## lysdexic

I apologize if my picture has mislead. I broke the stock down by hand. The saw pictured is a D-8 X-cut. In fact, I have been doing that more and more, using a powered miter saw less and less.

However, for my resawing, it is at the bandsaw. My bandsaw is becoming my most used power tool in the shop. I do most of my quick cross cuts and rips on the bandsaw - usually just shy of a marking guage line. Then finish up with handplanes +/- a shooting board.

This mirrors Tolpin's approach I reckon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks good Billy.

You are a skilled individual BYo.

That is amazing Jim.


----------



## chrisstef

I missed you Rommy, you hadn't called after our little fight, I thought the make up lovins made up for my bad attitude. Anyway, good to see you. You got anything for this itch?

That dog will hunt Billy, solid work.

BYo - I like the bandsaw styling. I need to use mine more. How do you support long pieces if youre crosscutting, or do you just bust out the D8?

Finishing update: 
This is after sanding back the black dye and applying the early American maple dye. No seal coat or top coat as of yet. That will happen after assembly. Much love to Hog's grampa's moonshine recipe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog is not leading you astray, that is for sure….


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - that finishing is baller. How'd that end grain come out?


----------



## chrisstef

The end grain came out ok. I put a coat of shellac on it before the dye so it didn't soak in too deep. Ill have to grab some pics of it later tonight. Using this finish down the road I would probably try to avoid having to dye the end grain but ill make it work.


----------



## john2005

Stef that's lookin waaay better. Not gonna lie, I was a little concerned when it was all purplish


----------



## chrisstef

Lol hell yea, I was too on my sample pieces. I had full faith in BHog's directions and when he told me it'll look like you ruined it he wasn't lying. So I shot for what looked like an entirely ruined finish but as soon as that brown dye goes on oh my god its amazing. Im dying to see what the shellac will do to it when its all said and done.


----------



## bhog




----------



## ShaneA

I was a bit worried about it too, guess you gotta trust the Hog…with certain things.


----------



## 7Footer

^^That's a lovely accent you have…. New Jersey?

Hog whens the party to christen that bar?


----------



## bhog

Lol. That movie is awesome.

7 I'm not sure when the party is. I'm going to have to drill a hole through it soon the kegerater thingy ma figgy came in yesterday.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of awesome movies. The wifey and I watched "We are the Millers" last night. I chuckled several times today.


----------



## bhog

That movie is pretty funny. The goofy virgin " son " is Shane.


----------



## lysdexic

Offerman is my hero.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds about right.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Between builds. Cleaning and planning. Revamped my saw till.

Gave all my beer money to Lie Nielsen and Uncle Sam. 30-pack of stones it is. And yet I'm happy.


----------



## jmartel

First coat of oil is applied.


----------



## lysdexic

Very welcoming shop there Rojo. What did you do to your saw till?

JMart - can you remind me what the purpose is of that awesome sign?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Gotta love that Walnut burl. Now clean your shop JMart;-)

Scotty- I just changed out the "spacers" in the back. I didn't need them so spaced out. Plus, I just may need room for more saws one day. Also made a spot for the coping saw.


----------



## jmartel

It is to be hung above someone's home bar. That's it.


----------



## bhog

It is to be hung with*pride*above someone's bar, that's it. Jmart that's a nice sign sir.

Red I love all your tills. I need to study.


----------



## chrisstef

I love the sign Jmart. Deserves a front and center spot no doubt.

I too covet Rojo's till. Needs me one in a bad way, but at the pace I work, maybe next Xmas.

Got the stool 3/4 of the way glued up last night and mixed in tuning up a Disston K1 saw for 7footer. Tonight ill finish the glue up, mix some lac, and fine tune the saw whilst sipping a delicious libation delivered from the west coast. 7footer was kind enough to include 3 adult beverages in the saw package that was delivered. 2 Total Domination IPA's and one funky apricot/scotch bonnet deuce deuce that his boy brews.


----------



## bhog

Wise man once said " you mix lac before you need it ".

What alc you get? Startex?


----------



## Airframer

bhog, apparently even Toyota thinks your Prius sucks.. Prius Recall


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Hog - I need lac for tomorrow. Glue tonight, Mix tonight. Tomorrow we lac.

Its 190 proof alcohol Hog. Got it at the Benjamin Moore store. The brand is Sterling.


----------



## bhog

Good thing you posted that Eric,lives, you sir, just saved. I wonder if they'll notice it's not actually a yota?

A lot of em say they're 190 proof.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, its hard to say whats exactly in there even reading the msds on it. Its the isopopryl (rubbing alcohol) that would screw things up right? Its all I could come up with outside of grabbing the Crown brand stuff at the Depot.

Here's the link to the MSDS on it … http://www.sterling.ca/pdffiles/Denatured%20Alcohol.pdf


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Would this work?










I know it's good for nearly killing a person if consumed in moderate quantities quickly…


----------



## Slyy

Ugh, call sucks. I highly recommend avoiding it at all costs! Just got done playing catchup on 2 days in here, rough!

What I got though is that I kinda hate red for his two "easy-access-and-cheap" wood choices for his shop setup. It certainly makes those tills and French cleat system look purty dang nice. 
Also JMart did a absolutely stunning job on that sign! And I also wonder if Hog has seen Jeff Dunham's interpretation of what a Prius sounds like when it drives pass you!


----------



## chrisstef

Ive heard of people using Everclear to mix lac with Billy. I don't see why that bottle of death juice wouldn't work but im not expert. Hog is the lac whisperer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have a great shop Red.

Stunning Jmart.


----------



## jmartel

And yes, I know I need to clean my shop, Red. Want to come over and do it for me? I typically get it clean, and then after a day or 2 of working in it, it gets nasty again. I swear it's not my fault.


----------



## donwilwol

You're lucky it takes a day or 2. I can clean in the morning and by afternoon wonder why I bothered!


----------



## lysdexic

+1 on keeping the shop clean. However, I am trying to take note of the items that I put back over and over. These are the ones that need to have their place when you design a tool cabinet and tills.

It seems to be same items.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I'll spend some time starting probably tomorrow cleaning out the shop and trying to organize things. I should have done this upon moving in, but alas I didn't. Last week I made myself a chisel holder. Now I need a plane till and a saw till, and to organize the crap that always seems to float around.


----------



## Slyy

Doing some organizing finally! Seeing as I'm really only a "tool collector" right now more than I'm really a "woodworker" figured I might as well start trying to get some of my restores in order so that it's organized better once I can get the chance to start actually making things.










Gonna make the requisite tills and "real" storage once I can but this will certainly do for now and much better th. Just laying around on cabinets and my table saw.

And since I have more time than funds right now, I did make myself up a 25 degree jig to use for sharpening my blades with sandpaper. Should suffice until I get some better supplies (read stones) and a proper jig.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

JMart- I was mostly razzin ya because all these knuckleheads know I'm a clean freak. But I do cringe a little at the sight of some folks shops…..for safety reasons.

Jake- finding reasonable lumber in your area is half the fun. Get on it.

I'm still feeling like a dog turd. My college buddies used to say "just drink beer til you feel better." Maybe I'll try that.


----------



## jmartel

My shop isn't terrible right now. The workbench is covered with crap (again), the floor is covered in sawdust (again), and there's a few other stuff hanging out on the table saw, but overall it's not as bad as it's been in the past. My wife about has a panic attack when she goes through the garage to get to the car (I'd say she has mild OCD when it comes to organizing things).


----------



## lysdexic

We are having snowmaggedon here in the piedmont of North Carolina. I just had all my work for tomorrow cancelled.

DT pine box with a bread board top.

Wife thinks snow needs a White Russian.

I like to take pictures. Don't really know why.


----------



## ShaneA

I thought you quit drinking?


----------



## lysdexic

I did, but this is Wednesday and its snowing.


----------



## Slyy

Your curly maple's looking great there Scott. What I miss about working in a small hospital vs trauma center, bad weather would cancel cases, but so many inpatients couple years ago we had a snowpocalypse and had about 2 cases cancel…. Ugh!!

Fancy glass! Nice box!

And keep taking the pics, don't think anyone minds…... (Even cat's on your back)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Love that maple Scott.


----------



## chrisstef

Mmm kahlua n vodka milk shakes. Have 5 more and ill Dare ya to do the "milkshoe" Scotty. Spill some if the white russian on your shoe then twist your foot up in the puddle. On video. Picture documentary also acceptable. Make it funky too, no wussy $hit. Im talkin white guy, had too much to drink, dancin at a wedding, feelin funk soul brotha type shimmy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I don't tire of the pics either. I've always found beauty in woodworking. You guys just affirm me.


----------



## bhog

^ woah. Did that really happen ?


----------



## Slyy

I think Rojo just said that Scotty's pics aFIRM him….. I'm runnin'


----------



## CL810

I good with pics as well ScottyByoda.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scott what are you bad at?


----------



## bhog

I was talking bout Stefs post. All hashish n LSD like. 
But yeah Red is homophobic.


----------



## ShaneA

I think it is side effect of all the roids.


----------



## bhog

^ brown noser.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Suckit Hog. Not even.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't get all catty. You'll get your milk still.


----------



## bhog

Lil sensitive eh?

That was a full brown nosing bro.

Aww gawd Scotty { batts eyes } what ever are you bad at?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahahah.


----------



## bhog

Hey Tone Loc diddler.

Chapter VII

Be Scientific With Your Approach.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You lost me. Huh?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are you trying to teach me how to pick up guys? That's not my gig but I do appreciate the offer.


----------



## bhog

Points if you know it. Massive points.


----------



## bhog

Lol, nice reversal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't know it dude.


----------



## bhog

Tom n Jerry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have T&J in your mental Rolodex? I am out matched.


----------



## bhog

Yes sir, tis true. I am amazing.


----------



## Slyy

Hog self love fest in here and Tony fell right in it….... Ewwww…..


----------



## Slyy

My sharpening jig I just knocked out. Hold me over till I convince the wife to get the veritas version. Not ultra sharp but better than anything I've gotten just by hand so far!


----------



## chrisstef

No milkshoe? Stef disappointed.


----------



## chrisstef

Wonderfully fluffy shavings Jake. I like to call that the #5 pine high hat and a splendid showing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice job Jake!


----------



## lysdexic

Quite unusual weather for us southern folk


----------



## AnthonyReed

As miserably cold as that looks, the muffled hiss of snowfall is a great thing.


----------



## chrisstef

Sheesh 8" must shut you guys down there Scotty. Were catchin 2-3" an hour right now. Gettin slammed.


----------



## Slyy

Gotta admit: it looks real purty though!!


----------



## donwilwol

16" on its way


----------



## 7Footer

Why do I laugh every time I hear the word Nor'easter? I don't even know what it is other than a snowstorm… Please excuse my uninformed west-coast attitude.

Man Lys what a kick-a$$ backyard you have! Is there there a hot-tub hiding back there anywhere? Always loved hitting up the hot tub at my p-units house when it snowed…

Check out my new baby! Wifey wasn't super happy when I walked in the door last night holding a 2-foot jointer plane, but I told her it was too good to pass up.


----------



## chrisstef

Nor'eastah- up north and east. Wicked bad storm.

Nice score 7! Im yet to fondle a bedrock. I needs one in my life.

Takin a lil time to finish gluin up the lil guys stool:


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Nice!

Congrats 7'.


----------



## donwilwol

Nor'easter, come in from the ocean, brings lots of moisture and high winds. Especially bad at my house because my house is protected by woods everywhere but the north and east.


----------



## donwilwol

or 3" per hour is due in a couple of hours….....Kabota is plugged in!!


----------



## chrisstef

We'll school these left coasters Yoda. Winds been pretty tame down here but im sure we'll catch it on the back end.


----------



## donwilwol

Forecast for here is only calling for 30 mph gust. That's not bad, and temp are not in the zero range which is helpful to.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks for the schooling! Have always wondered, just too lazy to research I guess.

I even heard the guys on The Dan Patrick Show talking about having to stay the night in the 'man cave' today because its so bad, I think he said they broadcast from Milford CT… Sounds fund for about an hour of sledding!


----------



## donwilwol

There is actually some criteria for a north eastern, something about storms merging and wind levels blah blah blah.


----------



## jmartel

Glad I moved away from that mess. You guys can have it. I'll take my winter drizzle of rain over that crap. Sunny and 50 deg today, by the way.

Biggest stuff we get here is the thread of Earthquakes. And Volcanoes. I think we only had like 1 thunderstorm last year.


----------



## john2005

Send it out here! Also 50, raining and melting all the friggin snow. It's like Sochi here. Keep in mind I work at an auto body shop. We need some bad weather. We're like a hospital. Disasters pay the bills!
Just not fair


----------



## AnthonyReed

Our Nor'easters blow offshore, compressing and heating the air as it comes out of the foothills and across the basin. They look like this:


----------



## donwilwol

that's just downright *mean* Tony


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry, I am still lashing out due to Hog labeling me as a brown-noser.


----------



## Hammerthumb

How warm today Tony? Supposed to be 77 here in Las Vegas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

74° here in Torrance (4 miles from coast), 81° in the valley.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I wish it would stay like this all the time here. Guess I should have stayed in San Diego.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Lived in Lawndale when I was in grade school. Know the area.


----------



## AnthonyReed

San Diego is a wonderful place Paul but it is just a freak winter this year, as you know.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - I think we have had only one cold week this winter. Not looking forward to summer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet Lawndale is a bit rougher now than what you remember it.

No doubt, I don't envy you the blast furnace that will hit this summer. At least we have the coast in order to escape it to a degree. You on the other hand have nowhere to run except to the A/C.


----------



## 489tad

Heat wave here at 27 deg F. Nice!


----------



## theoldfart

Winds staring to pickup here, about 8-9" of snow and more to come.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - I bet Lawndale is not the place it used to be. Started getting rough in the late 60s. 
As far as the heat, I have been considering changing my shop ac for a larger unit. As it is right now, I have to turn it on the evening before to get it cool enough in the morning to do any work. I dont leave it on during the week. If I did, I could get work done during the week, but as it is, it takes too long in the evening to get it cooled down.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea were in a little lull here 60 miles south of you OF. Drizzling rain and sleet but it gave me a chance to clear the 7" of snow from this mornin. Back end of the storm looks like itll whip around tonight so with any luck ill be able to het up at 5:30 tomorrow and do it all over again. Woot woot!

Mickey time with my lil buddy.


----------



## TerryDowning

Lunchtime


----------



## chrisstef

If i coukd fart in your general direction Terry, i would.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I forgot to say it since I was catching up on the thread at the time but, your pic of the spud in the midst of a pirate booty high is pretty damn cool.


----------



## theoldfart

Enjoy your MIckey time w/Lil Spud Stef. Driveway cleared, it's Miller time( well really stout). Long rip tonight, gonna Galloott it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stouts and galoot rips are a well matched pair.


----------



## bhog

Still sensitive huh tony ? Poor soul, bless your heart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Suckit.


----------



## theoldfart

Hog, they take back your Prius yet? I'm of the opinion that Prius is a slang term for priapism, jus saying' <;0)>


----------



## Hammerthumb

hilarious!^


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - def use google image for the definition of priapism.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Hahah.


----------



## Slyy

Hog, don't click on anything that says "meatspin" while you're looking. I wouldn't wish that on anyone!

On topic still, but a genitourinary doc at my hospital has the liscense plate: PRIAPSM. And guess what kinda car he drives…....


----------



## theoldfart

Oh Yea baby! the P car


----------



## bhog

Lol. Well I would have had to actually had a Prius for them to take it away. Correct? Lil orange ep still chilling in the driveway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Now who's sensitive?

Not a Prius damn it!!!


----------



## chrisstef

A battle of hurt feelings is funny.

Also funny:


----------



## lysdexic

Hog - I can put poly over shellac, correct?

I put Danish oil on the cherry parts of the box but a "seal" coat of lac on the curly maple. Next I'd like to lightly sand and coat everything with ***************. Ok? Or have I picked a bad day to quit smoking crack?


----------



## bhog

No sensitivity here, just stating a fact.

Brown noser.


----------



## bhog

All good Scotty as long as your lac was de waxed.


----------



## TerryDowning

Your mother is a hamster and your father stinks of elderberries (In my worst ancient french accent)

A warm winter is not all its cracked up to be.










Yeah 86 @ 4:15 PM and it's February!!


----------



## CL810




----------



## bhog

Monty Python for the win ^

" Buuht he's gawt fangs"


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - Funny. The pending full moon most be making the kids demand head coverage. My wife told me that my son demanded that this is how he need to eat breakfast - Dads hat and two drinks.


----------



## Slyy

True Clayton, very true…


----------



## CL810

Practice cuts in 2" maple before making some DTs. Cuts on right were made with 14 ppi saws: very slow. The cuts on the left were made with my 12 ppi 100 year old Disston which went much faster.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You dirty ba$tard Hog. I am not disingenuous. If you lived closer I'd get your wife to take me out to dinner and pay for it with your credit card.

Cool kids.

I see a moxon sitting on a piece of art bench.


----------



## bhog

Woah Tony. Would there be relations at the end of this dream dinner of yours? My wife would ruin you.


----------



## Slyy

I'm not entirely sure what just happened here, but I think I feel sorry for Hog?!?

Kind cool Clayton that separated by 100 years and yet the technology and design of those two saws is nearly unchanged.


----------



## ToddJB

Swung by an estate sale on the way home picked put these guys for $4.


----------



## chrisstef

Kids crack me up man. Double fisting in safety orange. Love it.

I had a proud dad moment tonight. A chimichanga for dinner lead to me cracking a pretty good fart on the couch in which my son promptly backed me up with a flatuli of his own.

12 ppi with a lil heft and a 100 years behind it; that saw just knows what to do. Awesome Cl810.


----------



## Airframer

Weird.. had a proud kid fart moment tonight too. My wife thought it would be funny to squeeze his belly while he was eating in her lap tonight.. he let out a grown ass man fart and laughed afterwards.. good boy.


----------



## bhog

What you feel sorry for me for ?


----------



## ToddJB

We just moved our dude to a big bed upstairs in prep for the new impending child so we have reinstated the monitor to make sure he doesn't freak out or whatever. Anyways last night he ripped one which he followed up with "TOOT! STINKY!". Made me smile


----------



## AnthonyReed

No, of course not. She would think I was adorable….. don't lie.

Reciprocal gas from the little one is awesome.


----------



## CL810

Maple magnifies the slightest faults. I think maple is like scotch, an acquired taste.

Rub pencil lead on sides of tails…









To reveal pressure points..









3 more to go


----------



## bhog

Not our kind of ruin ,young grasshoppa, their kind of ruin.

That some kind of Jedi trick Cl?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Clayton! That looks great.

Like make me all soft a cuddly like she did you? Yeah prolly, feed me good, teach me manners all that ilk….


----------



## jmartel

Cleaning the shop tonight just for you, Red. Have to take a break for dinner though. Leftover homemade buffalo chicken calzones.


----------



## lysdexic

Cleightaughn, what the devil are you doing?


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like large dovetails to me.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Spent a bit of time in the shop tonight doing some work with these










You all produce some nice stuff but I none of you will be topping this beauty anytime soon.



















I'll be making plans available soon


----------



## AnthonyReed

If the narrow part attached to the back pivots then that ought to come in handy often.
Contemplative piece you've made there Billy.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks Anthony. I think we can all agree I just set the bar a lot higher with this piece.


----------



## john2005

Agreed


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's very nice indeed, best I've seen.


----------



## waho6o9

I see a Daily Top 3 in your future Billy, good job!


----------



## jordanp

That is epic…....


----------



## lysdexic

Billy, could you provide a Sketchup model and cut list? Is there a particular vendor I should call about the hardware? One final question. Titebond II or III?

Is that a butt joint or mortise and tenon?


----------



## ToddJB

I hope you all get the VD you deserve today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't get me started Todd….


----------



## CL810

Lys, working on Jeff Miller's tenon vise & saw that is in current PW issue.


----------



## chrisstef

Roasted the drive/auger belt on the snow blower this morning trying to push around 3" of slushy snow and ice. Awesome. Had to send one of the boys to the house on an SOS mission to plow the driveway and see if he can repair the decrepit snowblower, effin POS. Tried to help out the neighbor who was totally sideways in her driveway, wasn't happening, she had to call a wrecker. Another 3-6" on the way for tomorrow. Im done with winter. Tonight I will drink … possibly heavily.

Billy - I think youre shy on glue. Don't starve that joint.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sucks. Sorry about your pain in the a$$ start to the day. Drinking helps.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Sounds like a great start to your day. I'm confused about one thing, though. You declared, "tonight I will drink." Is this atypical? I feel like that's right up there with saying "tonight, I will breathe."

I came to the same conclusion about the glue. Hopefully it holds.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed a pain in the ass luckily the guys are slow today and the boss didn't mind me stealing one for my own personal gain. He's on his way to scoop up and install a new belt for me.

Lol Billy, yea im not much of a drinker. It'll take me 2 months to go through a 12 pack. All though tonight might just be a different story.

Also, there's no salt to be found … anywhere … that's cool. The gov dog even declared a state of salt emergency. True story.

I forgot to mention Billy - hilarious Gif.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's pretty nice of the boss man.

I used to be a big drinker. Then I had kids and two things happened. I had to be more responsible and drinking money became diaper money. I only drink during football season, when on vacation and on the rare occasion we have beer or whiskey in the house.

A state of salt emergency. I have literally never heard of such a thing. Is it due to poor preparation or have you all gone through a ridiculous amount of salt thanks to the weather this winter? You're in the New England area, right?


----------



## Tugboater78

just got home from a week of training immediatly after a 3 week trip n a boat. it has been some time ( 28 days ) since i last checked this thread or the site for that matter. scrolling through and see Chriss has finished his counter tops, steller work!, want to do mine? hoping i can get some shop time in the next 2 weeks i am home, bu the weather isnt looking to good. been in the freezing pattern for too long, ready for a break. I wanna show off some of my new acquisitions, some powertools and more reclaimed lumber. Was just hopping in for a second and thought I would let everyone know i havent fallin off a barge and turned to an icecube.

be back soon!


----------



## Boatman53

Billy I love that piece you made. I think it should be made into a trophy of sorts and shared with everyone on some kind of rotating basis. Awarded for…...?
Think about it. Good job. We want to see more from you.
Jim


----------



## CL810

Justin float by.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Lol that's a good idea, Jim.

By the way, my wife just told me the package you sent arrived a few days ago. Apparently, she put the mail in an unusual spot and forgot about it. Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Tug!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, you must make it a project post, Billy. It's Top 3 material, I'm just sayin.


----------



## chrisstef

Tugger whats up man, welcome back to dry land buddy.

Ohh and CL810 - those are some seriously massive tails there. I love the pencil trick. About halfway through the stool project I remembered that move. It helps out a ton.

Billy - what was that lil project all about anyway? Just some practice or is there something im missing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

The muse hits artists in different ways for different reasons. Let it wash over you Stef, don't fight it….


----------



## chrisstef

Fair enough. I shall not interpret in any further fashion. An artist I am not. My brain revolves around mathematics and quantifiable things. Get outside of that and it overheats and shuts down. Art, science, philosophy are not for this guy.

Its actually quite funny. I had this conversation with BHog the other night after it took me an hour and a half of explaining mortgages, percentages, and mathematics to my wife concerning our house sale. She was a science major in college and is full of "what ifs" and random variables while I was a business major. It just kind of blew my mind how the left brain vs. right brain thing works.


----------



## TerryDowning

Cl810 = awesome DT Joints and Jedi pencil trick

Hog's wife ruins tony for VD??

Someone feels sorry for hog???

Reciprocal flatulation = funny and Awesome!!

Chris is off to bad start and sick of winter.

TugBoater floatin' by Hiya Tug.

Billy putting us all to shame with MadSkilz!!

Always strong stuff on this thread.

Nothing left to say Except Happy Valentine's Day!!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I think it's more that Tony's VD might ruin Hog's wife.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am spotless clean and am an honorable man. I don't tread in another's field. Ever. Period.

You ba$tards are full of slanderous talk about me lately…

You hurt me. Right here. In my heart.


----------



## chrisstef

Let me be the one to regain your trust and admiration Tony. From my heart to yours, a valentine …


----------



## bhog

Cry baby brown noser.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

There was no point or purpose to that "project." I was cleaning up the shop and felt like I hadn't done anything for the couple hours of shop time I had, so I made that thing happen.


----------



## Tim457

That's a good idea Smitty. There are enough people that follow this thread that we have a chance at making it a top 3 just for a gag. Everyone else would be left wondering wtf they're missing. Just needs a catchy name to get extra views.


----------



## lysdexic

Agree. It needs to be submitted but needs an outlandish, brazen title.

-Don't look!

-So you think you got skilz

-I am the best woodworker

-Sex toy for my sister

-Priceless.

-The ultimate challenge

Or sumpin like that


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Try the Veal"

"Hook'd"

"Screwed and Squeezed"

"Your father Smelt of Eldeberries"


----------



## Airframer

Or try the ever popular "Guess what this is"


----------



## NinjaAssassin

This is going to happen. Give me some time to put together a post to go with the pictures.


----------



## ToddJB

"When woodworking meets perfection AKA Norm, eat your heart out"


----------



## chrisstef

Id name it "stick it in the hole and screw it".


----------



## Slyy

"Play the Piano Drunk like a Percussion Instrument until Your Fingers Begin to Bleed"

Or

"Don't Pee on My Leg and Tell Me It's Raining"

These might make some good project titles.


----------



## TerryDowning

we are all truly as sad as each other.

Make it again out of walnut scraps and submit for the contest….??


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Stef.

"Cry baby brown noser." - Seriously, I am gonna kiss you on the mouth next time I violate you. All my love.

+1 for "Sex toy for my sister"


----------



## donwilwol

"Shotgun activated Sex toy for my sister"


----------



## JayT

+1 to DonW

Or "Sex toy for my sister's dog"


----------



## Slyy

Tony just laid the Valentine Day love fest gauntlet down hard fellas!!! It'll be interesting to see how this Tony/Hig love fest pans out.


----------



## donwilwol

Or "Shotgun activated Sex toy for my sister's dog"

Hate to see a lovers spat on V day!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Make no mistake, I have nothing but love for B. Love him like a brother. No joke.


----------



## bhog

Lol. You nasty Tony.


----------



## 7Footer

For you guys getting pounded by that Nor'easter….


----------



## chrisstef

Bravo. Friggin bravo.


----------



## bhog

I got the card Tony, you shouldn't have


----------



## theoldfart

7, just awsome! Quads are killing me, skied today 1 1/2' to 2'm my tele skilz aren't quite there yet. Stef, almost roasted my snowblower as well, had some frozen crud in the second stage, you could smell the burning belt!


----------



## chrisstef

Hog just broke the interwebz with that mug shot.

One of the guys was able to score a new belt and dial me in but much like everything else our guys fix it works just not the same as it used to. Tge auger now continually runs. Close enough for this guy!


----------



## 489tad

This is about as censored as I'm getting tonight. My valentine is snoozing on the couch. 
Enjoying the love fest here. Great pic 7!


----------



## bhog

Lol mine left me some chokalets ( Gump voice) and then took the kids to Chi town. Not too sad about it.


----------



## Airframer

How much are they paying for kids in Chi Town nowadays? I would think the price has gone up since you can't sell them on eBay anymore..


----------



## theoldfart

Happy Valentines day


----------



## jmartel

What did I do on Valentine's day? Continued cleaning the shop while the wife watched the olympics. First time in quite a bit that the bench has free space, I'm ashamed to say.










And with the bikes in there:










Maybe Red's OCD can take a breather again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Maybe Red's OCD can take a breather again" :









Nope.


----------



## chrisstef

I was gonna say but then i wasnt gonna say but now i gotta say it ..

Even Red's OCD has a breather?


----------



## jmartel

That better?

First beer I've opened in a while tonight.










Except I'm not drinking it. This is going to be used to steam crab legs.

I'm probably going to be painting the tall wooden cabinet in the background's doors this weekend with leftover chalkboard paint. Should prove useful for writing my thoughts/designs out. And drawing obscene things.


----------



## Slyy

Second Friday circuit: LOTS of free wine, art, then finishd it up with fish and chips and some Guinness at the local pub!!!!









Not inebriated enough to take a picture of a cat on my back (yet).......


----------



## chrisstef

I do not like sanded silicone caulk. Is gummy, annoying, and i want to punch it in its faceless face.

Had the realtor out yesterday. Hoping for good news.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha..

Good luck Stef.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry to hear you trials and tribulations with the caulking Stef.

This pic is for Smitty. Had to find something better than O'Doulls.









Clausthaler Golden Amber.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh my! That has to taste better than O'Douls…you deserved better, Paul.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It does! My nephew brought it over as a bribe to fix his guitar amp. I'm going to have to find out where he got it.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea im cutting it all back out Paul. It looks like hell. Ill figure somethin else out.


----------



## bhog

Not sure what they're paying for kids. Atleast a hundred I'd imagine.

Lol at Stef not being a caulk smith.

Finished the bar top today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Let's see Stef.


----------



## Slyy

Hog loves the caulk I've heard!

Edit to say:
That bar is a thing of BEAUTY!


----------



## chrisstef

Dude. Its bad. Embarassingly bad.










Learned what not to do though. Lol. Ufck. That stuff dont wipe off. No smoothing allowed. I obviously did not adhere to these principals.

Bars amazing B.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are just referring to the top line? The rest is okay, no?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea just the top line. The fat ugly one.


----------



## ShaneA

You can use painter's tape attached to the wall, the proper height above the tile. About 1/4" or a bit more. Apply bead, smooth with wet finger (joke inserted here), the remove tape.


----------



## TerryDowning

Amazing work ion that Bar hog. Nicely done!

Stef quit playing with yer caulk.

Nice cleaning JMartel


----------



## chrisstef

Tapes a solid call Shane. Also researching some pencil trim. My tip was way too fat (as usual) and following that tile line wasnt smart. It jogs around quite a bit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It does clean with mineral spirits before it sets completely. And Shane speaks wisdom for sure. Wisdom I didn't have when I made my a mess with the gun 'o caulk.


----------



## chrisstef

A west coast beverage from 7footer.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Shane is correct. Are you using siliconized acrylic?

Bar came out stellar Hog.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys. 
Nice pic Stef. I likey


----------



## chrisstef

Silicone yes. Acrylic, cant say for sure.


----------



## bobbyt99

True story…

Changed a bathtub a few years ago… the wife sent me an email from work, asking how the cocking was going. There's a reason I love her so.


----------



## 489tad

BHog the bar looks great. Were the caveman tile guys (still cracks me up, not as much as the snow dong) able to stay away from resting their muddy trowels on top?

Stef I second or third the tape. Now build your own beer rest and give JR his. Gonna be funny when he's standing on top step getting a high arc.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stunningly Beautiful, Hog!


----------



## bhog

Yeah they didn't muck it up. Had to clean up the corbels some but that was to be expected. They have another chance to ruin it when they do the column. One drop and I penetrate somebody.


----------



## JayT

Hog, the bar looks amazing.

Stef is cock challenged?!?

Saturday rust hunt/auction results










Chisels, chisels & more chisels, plus a hand drill that was thrown in with one of the chisels. There are Swan, Pexto, Diamond Edge, Stanley and a couple makers marks I either can't read yet or am not familiar with.

Anyone know this one?










The one I really wanted is in the front left of the first pic-a Swan 1/4in mortising chisel. It was sold with the drill. The others were all in a box together. Got all of that haul for $35.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

DE? Did someone say DE?

Those red handles in the back look like MFs.

That one in the picture looks like the car from Monopoly.


----------



## JayT

Yep, Smitty. Front row, third and fourth from the left. DE 1/2in & 1-1/2in.

Red handles are marked Fuller. The ones still in the plastic tray appear to have been honed once-you can still see the factory grind marks behind the edge.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, that almost qualifies as a theft Jay. Nice score.


----------



## Tim457

The seller was probably snickering that someone spent $35 on some old rusty junk.  Nice haul. I noticed the narrow mortise chisel right away and the large gouges on the right. Making any bowls or chairs soon?

Oh and that bar top is ridiculously nice hog. Put some serious protection down before the cretins come back to finish their work. Like a bar sized plywood box or something.


----------



## jmartel

Painted a cabinet with chalkboard paint today. Should make it easy to write things down.










Not sure why it's sideways. Oh well.


----------



## Slyy

B, sodomy seems a light punnishment for the grout munchkins if they f up that piece of art!

Good score JayT!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent score, JayT!


----------



## JayT

Tim, I've never used gouges, so will have to plan a project, huh? There are three, the short one is a Buck Brothers 1-3/4 that has been sharpened with the bevel on the backside-I assume for doing outside curves. The other two without handles are both Swan's, 2 inch and 3/4 inch.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This stuff ain't too bad, Yo.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, I wrestled with that dilhemma before. Even with silicone. Use frog tape to establish a nice line just below the top edge of your caulking. Then touch up with paint. When you take the tape off the clean line it leaves looks waaay better.









Stuff works way better than blue painters tape. They have it at walmart and sherwin williams here.


----------



## lysdexic

^Ain't it though.

Not in the shop this evening. It was the Father-Daughter Valentine Dance tonight. The after party was at Starbucks for a decaf and a hot chocolate. Good, good times. Love that girl but she does NOT shut up. She is a mile a minute and completely different than my son. Ask him a question and all you can get is deadpan "good." It is always just "good."

:^)


----------



## Airframer

My 8 month old son motor boated my wife tonight and looked over at me with a giant sh$t eating grin afterwards… I must be doing something right..


----------



## bhog

Lol ^


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good story, Eric.

Yo, this stuff ain't half bad!


----------



## woodcox

On my list too. After four years the line is opening up behind the sink.









Any advice on how to remove grout? I'm only wanting to remove the bad behind the sink, maybe thirty inches or so. 
Backfill the gap, let dry, then another bead around entire counter?









I sealed the tile work but don't remember if I sealed the caulk since it was the last thing todo.


----------



## JayT

Grout removal. Grout rake by hand or oscillating tool with grout blade. Milwaukee also makes a grout raker recip blade, but it wouldn't work flush to the countertop.


----------



## woodcox

Sorry, lazy question. I just poked it with a fork and it giggled. I'm thinking a razor will do it. It's just sanded caulk and not grout.


----------



## woodcox

Bless my heart.


----------



## ShaneA

A razor will do it. Get it as clean and dry as possible before reapplication.


----------



## lysdexic

^ It's yummy. Every other offering (that I have tried) from Magic Hat sux. But #9 is goodness.


----------



## JayT

Your grout giggled? Who installed it, the Pillsbury Dough Boy?


----------



## jordanp

FYI I am starting registration for the "Lumberjocks Tobacco Pipe swap" if anyone is interested in joining in the fun.

Even if you have never made or smoked a pipe before we would like to have you join. We will answer questions and help you throughout the process. It will be fun..

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57856


----------



## bhog

How about bongs, yo?

Smitty drunk posted a double? Bless his heart.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LJs is honked up tonight, or something. Can't get it to add pics worth a darn, and wanted to compliment the story and the brew. Meh, I'll take the heart blessing' regardless. Thanks, B!


----------



## john2005

State of the shop? Messier after I swept up. It appears all I accomplished is easier access for the helper so he could have something to spread all over the dust collector. The non-self cleaning dust collector. Just hard to find good help these days. 
Seriously though, I love that he is content to just hang out for hours on end. Soon he'll be crancking out the goods.


----------



## chrisstef

Missed the party last night.

Glad to see youre enjoying the 9 Smitty.

Started to clean up a BFS. Kinda cool that its got copper slugs in it.


----------



## bhog

Glued down ur random orbital eh? It's ok , we still love you


----------



## 7Footer

Yes! Stef Rocking a Total Dom… What did ya think? On that caulking, have you seen those that little set of tools that Depot and the big box stores sell? They are square/rectangular and each corner has a different profile, those work well, that with the frog tape and you'll be dialed. This is probably gonna sound weird but my contractor also taught me that if you lick your fingers you can smooth out little bumps and excess without it making a huge mess, you need a good amount of saliva though, I suppose you could use a spray bottle but spit is easier (applicable in other situations as well, lol).

Oh lordy I am so friggin' jealous of that bar, awesome Hog!


----------



## Airframer

That's how we apply sealant to our F-18's. Run a bead, spit and smooth. Works everytime….


----------



## 7Footer

^oh gawd I'm just asking for it there aren't I…...

I put a new edge on the 608 last night, I could've made shavings all night, gawd it feels good, so much heft and hubris. I was thinking I might need a new iron but so far so good, I didn't adjust the frog or anything, only sharpened the iron.
Some Ash, walnut and maple…


----------



## lysdexic

Impressive shavings there 7.


----------



## chrisstef

The TD was delish bro. Hopefully they make it out east. Ill drink more no doubt.

I was hip to tge lick n stick stylings but a too fat bead thwarted my efforts. Ill get it squared up shortly. Bathroom took on some fresh water staining from the lovely ice dam out on the lower roof. Spent some time beatin on that this morning. Wifey and I are headed out to dinner and then to see Ralphie May. Pretty stoked about that.


----------



## 7Footer

Ralphie is the man, would love to see him live. Good stuff, enjoy!


----------



## 489tad

After spit'in are you guys swapping fingers? Wiping them of at least?


----------



## bhog

Why would you do that Dan. Once you get that finger perfect don't ruin it by wiping.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

So, I run to Lowes today after finding out the hardwood shop near-ish me isn't open on Sundays. I grab a couple small oak and poplar boards and head back to the shop. After boring some holes and making thousands of cuts, I've discovered a few things. 1) sawing in a straight line isn't very hard but sawing at a 90 degree angle free hand (or whatever angle you're going for) is…challenging. 2) boring holes and chopping out waste with a chisel is best done with some sort of adequate backing to the board so as to prevent feeling like a dunce.



















I was a sad panda because the front was looking pretty good










I don't have any pictures of my terrible (and as yet uncorrected) sawing but imagine a little kid doodling on a piece of paper. Now imagine I made that same sort of doodle in wood using a dovetail saw while trying to cut a straight line.


----------



## Airframer

Don't chop the through mortises all from one side. I will chop about 1/4 of the way deep on the back side then switch to the front. That way both faces look good and no blow outs (hopefully).


----------



## donwilwol

Drill in from both sides as well.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That makes a lot of sense. I'll try that on the next one after I figure out how to fix this mess. Thanks.


----------



## Airframer

Is that the shoulder side or the show side?


----------



## Airframer

Also.. Gramercy Tools 14" Sash Saw and a 9" Dovetail Saw Set on it's way to the AF shop….. super excited.. hopefully soon I can talk endlessly about them like Red! (don't hurt me.. love the squares  )


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's the shoulder side. The shoulder is ~1/2" on the left and right and maybe 1/4" or 1/8" on the top and bottom so it won't cover up the blowout very much. I'll get back out there around 9 or so this evening after the kids are in bed and take a picture of it all. If nothing else, the quality of my work is full of lulz.


----------



## Airframer

Square up the blow out with a chisel and fill it with a "matched" piece of oak.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Great looking saws. Looking forward to hearing all about them.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks man. I'll give it a go tonight.


----------



## bhog

Started on a bed frame , milled stuff yesterday and joinery today.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Ninja. You need to go at it from both sides (giggity).

Looking good, Hog. A Bed is on the long long list of things I need to build. So far today the only thing I've accomplished is planting some Raspberries and Blueberries. Transferred 1 of each out of their trash can/5 gallon bucket (from when we were in the apartment and had them on our balcony), and planted 1 new one of each.


----------



## jordanp

1 Year Ago my tools consisted of a drill a skill brand jig saw, A tool box of automotive tools and a tool box of electronic tools. My woodworking experience was non existent.

I've been cleaning up in the shop and rearranging everything. I was scurrying about the shop grumbling looking for this and complaining about that to myself, Thinking to my self man I should have purchased that one instead or asking myself why did I start building this one?

I paused and unfolded an old wooden chair right outside the garage door, next to a tree stump i had cut down with an my axe. I took a sip of my ice tea and lit my pipe and peered into the shop..

Puffing on my pipe, I thought to myself I haven't been at this very long and look at this!.

My poor wife has giving up 90% of the garage I started out with a pallet table I built in the back corner
Not only has she given up the garage, she has done so without saying a word, other than asking if any of her stuff was in the way. In fact she has helped make more room and helped sweep the floors.

I remember on a couple occasions she would pull up in the driveway while i was in the shop, with a big smile on her face and a proud sense of accomplishment she said Jordan come look what found! showing me several large pieces of wood she pulled out of someones trash, asking me if these are good to use.

Man how did i get so lucky!

Suddenly my little shop didn't seem so small. 
My little complaints about this and that….. i don't really even remember what they were

and it dawned on me how far "WE" had come in such a short time.

Being a single income household on a very limited budget. i'm still not sure how this came to be in only a little over a year. But i know it had a lot to do with my wife..





































All i wanted to say is the state of my shop is wonderful, it's short comings give it character.
it is littered with mistakes and half completed projects but i wouldn't be here with all of this, without my wonder wife.

*Thank you KaiCie *


----------



## racerglen

Jordan, It sounds like you and KaiCie have a winner going !
Cheers !


----------



## ShaneA

Is that a head board and foot board Hog?

Great post Jordan. Looks like a lot more stuff than a jig saw.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jordan- Thanks for sharing man. I can only echo the ever growing shop, the single income household, and the awesome wife. We are blessed men.

Hog- the bed a commission or yours? Creative with the clamps. I keep on 10' pipe clamp around for that reason.


----------



## JayT

Update on using the David Barron magnetic dovetail guide.

Love it!










More info in my most recent blog post


----------



## jmartel

I have been meaning to make myself one of those. I just need to get some big magnets.


----------



## Tim457

Awesome post Jordan. Nicely done and good to have good support.

Jmartel, I don't think you want big ones. Small rare earth magnets have a pretty strong pull. Something like these 1/2" by 1/16" will do you well, possibly 1/8" thick.
http://www.amazon.com/Disc-Package-Earth-Neodymium-Magnets/dp/B000UD2UU0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1392598123&sr=8-3&keywords=rare+earth+magnets


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Ladies and germs, I give you


----------



## jordanp

I have some 3/8" by 1/4" thick that are insanely strong one of them holds my 30' tape measure on the wall.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well done Ninja!


----------



## Airframer

Nice job Ninja.. now everyone go and favorite it and leave a comment (needs both to make it).. guaranteed top 3.


----------



## 489tad

For Ninja, a few years back we went to the Chicago Modern Art Museum. A lot of what I saw I thought my kids could have made. Some of it was awesome. But…...but one exhibit had a broken reflector and a cork tied to a string. But…....but the one that takes the cake, featured in the main room a six foot green fiberglass ladder with a blow up lobster (pool toy) wedged between the steps. I felt like I was robbed.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

LOL. Dan, that made a little pee come out.


----------



## 489tad

JayT dovetails looks sweet.


----------



## Boatman53

I agree Dan. We see a lot of "art" here in the Hamptons, and the prices they fetch. Sometimes I think I took a wrong turn. But then again I don't deal in BS. A friend of mine would buy whole exotic trees that were slabbed up. He would sand and spray on a finish on a flitch. Screw on some metal legs call it a table and had it in a "gallery" with a ten grand price tag. 
Jim


----------



## bhog

Dang clamps are too short. Lol The bed frame is for us.

Shane ,yeah that was the head and footboards. We decided on a smallish simple frame. I originally wanted to make something similar in size to the one you built and even bought a 14" wide chunk of lightly curled maple. I'll use it for something else.

I need to make a bookcase for my daughter's room and a little walnut necklace hanger dealy. Also got some rate earth magnets last week I'm going to use for fridge magnets. Hate cheap fridge magnets.


----------



## Tim457

Dan I think they would say the fact that you're still talking about it means they achieved their aim of making an impact. I disagree, but I do have a good time listening to art snobs fall all over themselves trying to talk about how great a piece of modern art is. Now real art, I'm all for that. And I guess I understand testing the boundaries and going for the abstract, but there has to be some component of creativity and skill in it or it's just junk, IMHO.


----------



## 7Footer

Good story Jordan! I feel ya man, I'm pretty surprised at how understanding my wife has been as my hobby has taken over half of my basement!

Have any of you guys used these little tiny barrel hinges? Why am I too dumb to figure out how to mount them? I am making the obligatory heart shaped box for wifey and I screwed up and made the body of it way too thin, but I remembered I had a bag of these mini barrel hinges and finally found them.. I feel like a tard cuz I can't for the life of me figure out how to mount them, my box is a only about 3" x 4" and I am going to have the lid flip up or sideways…








And yes that's an iridescent zebra striped pencil (for scaling purposes).


----------



## 489tad

7 I used them on a jewelry box for doors. If I remember they had to be set at just the right distance from the edge to open without interference. Try on some scrap.


----------



## ShaneA

7', the sides need to be at least 1/2" thick. I find it easiest to mark the area where the hinges will go, exactly half of thickness, then drilling before making the 45° bevel rip on both sides. Getting the perfect sized pilot hole is key, as is setting them all to equal depth.


----------



## 489tad

I started a long over due storage project. Had to find four decent sections out of a knoty pine board.


----------



## bhog

Shane is a wizard.


----------



## Airframer

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Brilliant! No 1. top 3 lol… Dude you even bumped Stef out of it!


----------



## Tim457

Only took 2 hrs and the comments are pretty good too. More people got it right away than I thought would. Too bad we bumped stef's stool.


----------



## bhog

Who bumped Stefs stool?

Lol


----------



## Slyy

AF, I agree that's freaking hilarious!!


----------



## lysdexic

Go favorite Stef's stool and see if that shoves it back up.


----------



## Tim457

Sometimes this sht just writes itself.


----------



## Slyy

Scott's talking about Stef's stool like he's a proctologist instead of an orthopaedist, what's going on here?


----------



## Airframer

We all knew he had loose stools already…


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Shane! 
I guess it won't work cuz my carcass isn't a 1/2", it's barely wider than those hinges.. guess I'll have to figure something else out.

Lol "I am the greatest" makes the top, love it.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Wow. Go away to watch a movie with the wife. Come back and that shiz made #1. I'm here literally laughing out loud right now.


----------



## Slyy

Seems his stool is just slipping slipping away from him….


----------



## jordanp

This is a riot..


----------



## jmartel

Threw together a quick drawer organizer today. It sure as hell ain't fine woodworking, but I spent all of about an hour on it, so it is what it is. All it needs to do is separate utensils, which it does, so mamma is happy.


----------



## chrisstef

Apparently I missed some stuff last night.

Ralphie May = one funny bastard. My face hurt by the time I got home. We paid $35 a ticket and he was on stage for 2 hours last night. That's bang for your buck right there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Glued down ur random orbital eh? It's ok , we still love you" - Bless his heart.

Edit - I forgot… Nice work in here boys. Thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

lol yea, a PSA disk adhered to the bench sounded like a great idea for shaping small parts at the time. Now, not so much lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I need some help knuckleheads. What would I use to mill this groove in hardboard? A regular tablesaw blade wouldn't create the "hook" that is needed. Hopefully you can tell by the pic.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, it's a little hard to tell from your pic what you're referencing. Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## Airframer

My first thought is a setup similar to this..


----------



## 489tad

My first thought was, "you don't need no stinking hook".
My second is your going to make it difficult and it has to be one piece.
Third would be to re-grind a steel router bit but those have a short shank, vibration and extending out of the collet will not work.
If it wasn't hardboard I'd say make a blade for a plane. I think the hardboard will not plow out clean but I could be wrong.
I don't think I helped.


----------



## 489tad

Airframer's on the right track.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd, yep that's the hooked groove I'm talking about. These go to a craft/picture thingy. Some guy is definitely milling them up in a shop. I just don't know what machine would be able to do that. It's only 1/8" hardboard.










The more I look at it. It's gotta be a tablesaw blade that is toothed to that angle. No?
It has to have that hooked angle to hold clips.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, if you need to only do a few I would go with AF's route. If you need to do a large run of them I'd grind off every other tooth on a TS blade so you only get the pitch angle from one side, and then if it's not steep enough then maybe grind the remaining to the correct angle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dan- nah, that wasn't any help….lol.

Todd- Large run? Ya, dude wants a couple thousand. I normally shrug off stuff like this, but he was offering more than enough cash to make it work my time.

So ya, do I get a blade custom ground? Do I just grind off every other tooth on a combo blade. Hmmmm.

edit- Might have to have something custom made. That angle is more acute than any of my saw blades.


----------



## john2005

I think we all agree that the easiest way would be to buy them from some sucker who makes them cheaper and sell them for a profit. It is after all the American way.


----------



## ToddJB

Couple thousand - wow. I would implement child labor for that one. 3 kids - that's only 8 hour shifts to go round the clock 

I haven't the foggiest what it would cost to have a custom job made up, but grinding every other, and then having someone else create the proper tooth pitc, would logically seem to be far less money cost. But if the price is right on the custom job, then have at it.


----------



## chrisstef

Lets say you used your saw blade to make the initial kerf at 90 degrees, what kind of "hook" angle would you need to make sure those plastic clip jammies worked?

Im envisioning almost a side rabbet plane but built up with a block at the correct angle of the hook and instead of an iron you could use a thick knife. All though that's a good amount of handwork for some production work. Multi tool by hand sounds like too little control but thin enough. Maybe some sort of sliding jig for an oscillating multi tool?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Someone rattled his cage.


----------



## chrisstef

The lock to my cage has been frozen solid under all this damn snow were getting up here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ It's because Jesus hates you.


----------



## chrisstef

No way bro, he loves all his children. So much so that were getting another 3-6" tomorrow.


----------



## ToddJB

"Wash you white as snow" brings a whole new meaning.


----------



## jordanp

What is this snow you speak of? is it some kind of indigenous wildlife creature in your area or something?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on being sick of winter. Supposed to hit the 50s here tomorrow. Woohoo!

Well, I already reground a old tablesaw blade. It worked ok. Because of the way the blade rotates, it doesn't create as big of a "hook." Stef might be on to something with the two step approach.

Ahh, if I can't figure out an efficient way, I won't worry about it. Drives me nuts when I can't figure out something like that. I think I need one of the clips they use for the glass to go further.

I don't mind milling someone else's parts for their crafts or whatever. I don't even care what they sell it for, so long as I am being paid decent for my time and tools.


----------



## chrisstef

Its basically like a little baby French cleat inside a saw kerf right Red? Somewhere for the plastic clips to grab so that you can hang stuff from? The function would basically be a giant board of french cleats allowing the user to place hanging display items at many different intervals?


----------



## ToddJB

Like running them all through at 90 then at like 88?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's a better pic. I guess there's some clips that hold a piece of glass to the hardboard. He says it needs that hooked groove for the clips to work. It's a fairly sharp point for a tablesaw blade to pull of. 









This essentially what they are for:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALPHABET-PHOTOGRAPHY-FRAMES-4X6-PICTURE-FRAMES-LETTER-ART-PHOTOGRAPHY-FRAME-/160716378033

My buddy is paying $15-20 for these. I estimate around $1 in materials.


----------



## donwilwol

Red, try asking in a frame shop. They may know what tool cuts it.


----------



## JayT

My buddy is paying $15-20 for these. I estimate around $1 in materials.

Now you know what the other $14-$19 goes for. Specialized equipment and frustration. 

Edit: Did you use the reground table saw blade at 90 degrees or bevel it over 5-10 degrees to create the hook?


----------



## ToddJB

Oh I see what you mean now by the way it rotates, you would need it to go beyond 90. You make a jig for your sled. Or if you have access to an RAS that should tilt either way.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don- that's a good idea!

Jay- I try doing both. I didn't get quite the angle. But I'm not gonna try not to obsess about it more until I get ahold of one of those clips;-)

Stef has small balls. Just trying keep this forum on topic.


----------



## JayT

Here is a quick n dirty Sketchup of what I was thinking. This shows a blade re-ground to ~52 degree top bevel on the teeth and then bevelled over 20 degrees on the saw. You would probably have to figure out a way to clean up the point of the groove, but might get you close.










Edit: I would bet the frame shop could do it with a mat cutter.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup, which means I would need a saw blade with an even more acute angle that I just made. You guys are so smart.

Stef tienes juevos pequenos.


----------



## bhog

Look at a beading shaper cutter if you have a shaper ,red.


----------



## bhog

You could make an angled fence etc and grind one of the wings off if needed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That's another option hog. The more I look at this cut, I'm starting to think it was made by a mat cutter or something. Think I'll hit up hobby lobby tomorrow.

Stef tienes un chilito.


----------



## bhog

Stef loves the bone, like a crack head.


----------



## Slyy

Wow, long day at work. Stop in to the thread and I find we actually almost covered some topical informative woodworking related stuff! Never would have thought about grinding off every other tooth on an old blade. Also B make me want to start thinking of arguments I can use to convince my wife I need a shaper!

Also I leaned some Japanese thanks to Rojo:
Stefu-san wa sukoshi bōru o matte iru.


----------



## bhog

Interpret please^. 
Tell me it's awesome.


----------



## Slyy

"Stef has small balls"


----------



## chrisstef

Red buys glass stem roses and chore boys.


----------



## chrisstef

Slyy wants a pair of arabian sun goggles.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Urban Dictionary- chilito
1) Mexican Spanish slang for a small penis. 2) A former food item at Taco Bell, which was a chili and cheese burrito.

Stef could have both.


----------



## Slyy

They do keep the glare out Stef


----------



## Airframer

Is he wearing a bra on his face?


----------



## bhog

Awesome^ Song and interpretation.

While he has a small scrotum he has a huge anus. College was hard on the old boy.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I like to keep a few different projects going, primarily because shiny objects distract me.


----------



## Boatman53

I think I see a mallet taking shape. Will it have a hook thingy like your last project? I'm so glad you posted your last project, I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.
Jim


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Of course, Jim. How else am I going to hang it up??

That project took on a life of its own. I never expected it to blow up like that!


----------



## Airframer

Just shows what the SoTS mafia is capable of lol…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes, With Ninja's project, I'd say we thumbed our nose at the capital people. But I doubt President Snow will approve of us mocking his Daily Top 3.


----------



## 489tad

Almost done with the storage box. Quick ugly box joints. Warped damaged plywood. Nothing but the best. I would be done but we got six inches today so it will wait till tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

Not much woodworking today. Maintenance on the motorcycle instead. New oil and new coolant. Damn coolant got all over the place and I had to hose out a bit of the garage.

Did manage to clean all the crap/small amounts of surface rust off my table saw though. Nice and shiny now.










Didn't have any paste wax, so I wiped it down with WD40 for the time being.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I would be done but we got six inches today so it will wait till tomorrow.

Hog must have stopped by.


----------



## jmartel

Six inches? Hog must have stopped by twice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehehe. Sorry, I'm finally feeling like myself again. I'll be taking better care of my sinuses in the future.

Plus, this new bourbon's got me all riled up


----------



## 489tad

Red JMart if you were writing for Leno he'd still be on. Fing classic!


----------



## bhog

Lol and oh snap , Red and Jmart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love this place.

Stef squats.

Which bourbon is that Red?


----------



## chrisstef

False, I haven't lifted a weight in years. No squats, no dead lifts, nada. All natural brah.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

T- It's a new one to me.

Cedar Ridge Iowa Bourbon Whiskey

Got it for Valentines day. The wifey must like it when I get all frisky on the bourbon.


----------



## chrisstef

Eww - the big red clowns wig lookin like you got Ronald McDonald in a scissor lock. She's gonna need some extra bourbon for that adventure.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. No clown wig. I learned from hog…. If you trim back the hedges, the tree looks taller.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you. My cousin is a bourbon fan and I like to find quality variants to lay on him.


----------



## TerryDowning

On a much brighter note.

I'm a garndpa as of 11:08 PM PST last night









Call me Papa
Daughter and grandson are doing fine!


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - Bourbon is my drink of choice - in the $50 range I've not found anything that competes with Blantons and Breckenridge Colorado Bourbo and in the $30 range Russell's Reserve is really good too. These are sipping whiskey so you can leave your Diet Coke at home.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry - that's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Slyy

Awesome Terry!! Congratulations!!

Also this was how things looked when I got to work this morning:









WTF Oklahoma? Freezing in the morning and dam near 80 when I get home! 40+ degree swing, though it's gonna be NIIIIIIICE in th shop tonight and tomorrow!!


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Terry!!!!

Snowin like a bastard here. Big ole fat snow coming down at like 2" an hour. Sonnofabitchin winter.


----------



## JayT

Congrats Terry!

Possible upcoming wood gloat. Just arranged to purchase approx 160 bd ft of white oak for $50. It's currently in the form of 4×4's but should be able to resaw it down. It's also a little over an hour away. That was easily solved, however. A co-worker is going to pick it up when he is down that direction in a couple weeks and we are going to split the haul.


----------



## donwilwol

Congrats Terry!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Terry.

Thank you Todd. He drinks it on the rocks so there is no danger that the travesty of soda pollution would happen. He is odd in his staunch loyalty to Jack Daniels… he enjoys the variants but always returns to it.


----------



## theoldfart

Congrats Terry D, now you need to make kids furniture!


----------



## 489tad

Congrats Terry!


----------



## CL810

Congrats Terry D! Nothing better than this. Quick, have him smell some wood shavings!


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - then you should definitely get him some of these

They allow the chilling effect of ice, but they don't water it down like ice, and they make you look cool - but not as cool as just drinking it neat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on the congrats Terry. With baby days winding down here, I'll have to wait for those days to get my baby fix again.

Jay- there's never too much cheap white oak in the world.

Todd- Both redheads from CO who love good bourbon. Are you sure we're not related? Hard tellin, my mom got around a bit.

Got the day off, 55 degree shorts weather. Making sawdust. Life is good.


----------



## Hammerthumb

"Yes, With Ninja's project, I'd say we thumbed our nose at the capital people. But I doubt President Snow will approve of us mocking his Daily Top 3." - Red

Stef looks like Catniss.

Congatulations Terry!


----------



## AnthonyReed

He hung out with a scotch drinker for too long and now swears by the "blooming" effect that the ice, slowly melting, affords the bourbon. He rejected those stones when I offered them and also denied this on the principle that they have less surface area than small cubes. He is a demented ba$tard and a pain in my ass. Thank you very much for the assist Todd, I do appreciate your opinions and advice.

Agreed, he should just drink it neat.


----------



## chrisstef

Catniss from the Hunger Games?

Eff you and your warm weather:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… hang in there Stef, only thirty more days.


----------



## ToddJB

Red- if we both were produced from the same Mom it would be like a ginger version of Twins.










As a note: I did pick up a bottle of Templeton upon your numerous recommendations. I am not a big fan of Ryes, but I gladly report that it might be a game changer for me.


----------



## chrisstef

You give Red far too much credit Todd. This is more like it:


----------



## ToddJB

And Tony - you can tell him that ice blooming is a load of Stef. It actually does the exact opposite effect. Cold shrinks things (including flavor). All it does is waters it down, which some whiskeys that does help tone down the really high alcohol content (read: not Jack Daniels), if he wants it to "bloom" he should pour it neat into one of these and let it sit for a few minutes while swirling it like red wine (same "blooming" effect at room temp and airing it out).


----------



## Tim457

Congrats Papa Terry. But what gives with waiting 12 hours to let us know? Most newborns look like aliens, that one's not so bad.

Jake didn't you say you moved from Stilwater to Norman? I have a friend that recently moved from Norman to Stilwater. We're not from there so he thinks you're all nuts. 

Stef you guys are getting hammered out there. We've gotten well over our average snow, but mostly by getting 2-3 inches every day.

And baby fix Red? Man mine were so much work there was very very little fun to be had. On second note maybe I'll will go for grandkids that I can send home after playing.


----------



## chrisstef

Tell your cous to tickle it and youll show him a real bloomer. From a delicate daisy into a sunflower. Displaying such strength that it needs to be constantly fed by sunlight. That's a full on bloomer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Preaching to the choir Todd. I tried to explain that the spring water that some scotch distillers recommend is always room temp… I think he does it just to get me to spin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... All snow and no sun makes Stef a ….


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, not much snow here


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep Todd, I stomped on the umbilical cord and you got all the leftover crap….lol

Bourbon, as with woodworking. I don't get too technical. I either like it or I don't. I've been trying to support the little guys…that's how I found Templeton and Cedar Ridge. Cedar Ridge isn't isn't quite as tasty as Templeton….but it's darn close. Before those I usually got the big names like Makers Mark, Knob Creek…etc.

Paul picked up my nerdy Hunger Games metaphor. That sounded like something my wife would post. She's a big fiction nerd. She gets me to read some. I did like the Hunger Games.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Congrats Terry!


----------



## chrisstef

Its funny, it just went from white out conditions to nothing but a flurry. Looks like its done. Right around 5" for the day. Just another fun evening in the driveway clearing this crap. Damn this winter's got me all salty


----------



## theoldfart

Taking back what I just posted


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It does get old Stef. I miss Colorado winters. It'll snow there, then be 50 in the afternoon. 300 days of sunshine a year they say. In Iowa, we'll get two weeks straight of grey. Won't go over 30 degrees. I become a shop hermit.


----------



## Airframer

Congrats Terry!!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You guys ever hear of Whiskey Stones? One way to chill your bourbon without watering it down.


----------



## chrisstef

Whiskey usually doesn't effect my stones too much. I coulda swore the saying was a little bit different


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry for the comment Stef. Blame it on Red. He made the Hunger Games reference and no one picked up on it.

Pictures of the snow made me shiver. Had to go outside and stand in the 73 degree sunshine.

I tried whiskey stones, but found that Japanese waterstones work better. Whiskey takes the edge *off!*


----------



## ToddJB

Red - yeah I posted this link up thread.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef has man-boobs, permanent whiskey flaccidity and enjoys clearing driveways of snow.


----------



## Slyy

Hot dang! Off work 2 hours early, was 32 this morning on the way in now look at it!









Shop time, open the door when I get home!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hopefully there's a package there for you Jake.

Todd- so do you like whiskey stones?

Stef. Woodworker on fire.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Haha! ^


----------



## bhog

Squatter.


----------



## Boatman53

Congradulations Terry.
Jim


----------



## racerglen

Good on yah grampa Terry !


----------



## Slyy

Tim - yeah Stillwater to Norman, going from Ok State territory to Sooner territory was an odd transition for us, I don't even own a red shirt….. Ton of orange ones though!!

Red - LJ care package received!!! Rojo may go out of his way using miniatures to make himself and his hands look huge, reference his roubo here scaled next to an actual quarter:









But his hearts big enough at least. I had commented on my sharpening troubles recently over in the "hand plane of your dreams" thread and Red was kind enough to share some advice and a few odds and ends to help a fellow LJ out. Wispy shavings with a (now replacement) sharp and ready to go SW iron for my old No 5 T14. Wispy mahogany shavings:









And MAN am I looking forward to a 71*F day tomorrow in the shop!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Now you can say you have stones as big as Rojo's;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Good on you Red and sweet shaving jake. Mahogony none the less … Yeeaayaa.

Dr Stef is gettin his surgery on. Moses Eadon brass back is gettin a tune up. Split nuts are harrowing.


----------



## ToddJB

Red - I'm not a fan of stones. I pour in in a glass let it sit and enjoy. No fuss.

Stef - pics would be nice.

Jake - that's inspiring.


----------



## Slyy

Todd I'm with ya on the drink. Just pour in the glass, wait a bit, enjoy. Sadly I'm all out, need to restock.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol my bad.


----------



## bhog

Cool mini. Real cool.

Cool saw too mrs stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man Stef, if I could find backsaws like that around here…I would be addicted.

Just pour in the glass, wait a bit, enjoy…
Alright, you guys talked me into it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Figured as long as everyone was complaining about weather, I would too. Walked out to this last Thursday morning. 70 today and thunder storms coming.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Isn't LJ's a great place Jake? Astounding the concentration of quality people on this site. Right on Red.

Beautiful work Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

We'll I can't let you drink alone.


----------



## Slyy

Tony - I find more evidence for that around here just about every day!

Todd - running a little low I think.

Sadly I'm on call for just about another hour….. But got some cold picks of brew taken from the "singles" shelf
Waiting on me.


----------



## ToddJB

The picture is deceiving. There are only two bottles with anything in them. The Templeton and the boxed Blantons. It actually takes me a few months to work through a bottle. I bought that bottle of Blantons the year son was born, we'll crack it open on his 21st. I just really like the bottles and want to find something neat to do with them, but I need to hurry cause I'm running out of space.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for not leaving me hangin Todd;-) I can't bring myself to throw away a nice bottle either. And I dig the rustic style in your home.

Jake- Glad the sharpening digs are helpful. I've intended on giving that stuff to a newbie who was interested in oil stones for awhile.

As a sidenote, I bought a plane from LJ Dan on the plane thread about a year ago. The sharpening job on that iron rocked my world. Crazy how you can learn from seeing someone else's sharpening job…but you can. I'm still not at Dan's caliber, but I thought it might help ol Jake.


----------



## jmartel

I need to get some stones to sharpen with. Mostly for my kitchen knives since I can't use sandpaper on those very easily.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Red, the house was built in '26, would seem weird, to me, to have modern furniture. Rustic feels cozy, and I'm all about cozy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I sent Jake a couple of India oil stones. They're pretty reasonable. Jake will still need a pricey hard Arkansas for polishing, but he can use fine grit sandpaper until then.


----------



## lysdexic

I bought a set of stones from Best sharpening stones that I am considering selling.


----------



## Airframer

Were they not the Best? So it was just a clever name.. Gotta have a big set of stones to name yourself that.. I could keep going..


----------



## Slyy

This is what it looks like to hold Rojo's stones:










Errrrr….. Wait….. Uhhhh….. Damn…..


----------



## Airframer

I bet those would look HUUUUUUUUUGE in his hands!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL. You friggin guys.

Are those the 8×2" wide stones Scotty? I bet those are nice. I mean…if you like oil stones.

Got "bumped" of my current assignment at work…so I have tomorrow off too. Oh darn.


----------



## Slyy

In High school they called him Cee-Lo


----------



## ToddJB

Scotty, if you decide to sell and jmart's not interested let me know, I've been looking for a used set up.


----------



## bhog

Even emotions echo in so much space. ^

Edit , I think I botched it but am ok with that. I'm too lazy( busy) to search for the right words.


----------



## chrisstef

I think ya got it right B but im surprised you went gnarls before you went goodie mob. - 0.5 OG points.

Split nut removal was a success last night. Those lil buggers are a giant pain in the stones to get out. Took me almost an hour to extricate them. Getting them to go back in should also be a fun treat considering the saw will be completely refurbed and finished at that point. One of em is so tweaked that im afraid its gonna take a real beatin to get back in to the hole.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That does not sound like one bit of fun.


----------



## chrisstef

It wasn't really that bad. Once I got over the fear of knurling over those delicate little brass threads the anxiety subsided a little bit. I ended up using an old scratch awl and a wooden mallet to beat them through. I thought the hard part was going to be removing the nut, wrong. The nut came off pretty easy. What I didn't know was that the stud fits the hole in the handle and the plate exactly. Zero wiggle room. Most of the time you can wiggle the handle and pull on the stud (omg lol) to get it loose when removing regular saw nuts.

Here's what im talking about: tweaked nuts:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh hell. That will be no easy task to reinsert.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, could you screw a regular nut onto those threads, put the nut into a vise, and gently persuade it back into a straighter alignment?


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and that is one of the most nicely stamped names in a saw I've seen - that's great character.


----------



## Hammerthumb

"Here's what im talking about: tweaked nuts:" - Stef

No comment.


----------



## 489tad

Pain in the stones. Stones are being offered. Stones are being asked for. Even pictures of holding ones stones. Always fun here. 

















I finished the shortage box for our Christmas platter. It's been in a old pizza box (never used). The duct tape and wire ties didn't hold. The platter did not break. I think I'm starting on a maple dining table next.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, shes all bent to hell.

Todd - im not sure, there's really only about 7 threads and the bend is quite a bit after those threads. Its not the medallion so if ive got to replace it, ill replace it, but id like to keep it all original. I think if I can get the threads past the plate im in decent shape. I can send it home with a mallet from there.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Dan - good to see you with a list of projects coming along. A dining table would be a fun project for sure. You're churning out some good stuff bro


----------



## 489tad

Thanks Stef. I have to finish crown molding too. Kind of got the look over the weekend. But today while I have time replacing the sump pump and back up. Sweating last years flood, we were dry, I can hear the pump making a clunk. 12years is a lot to ask for and with evething giving me signs I'm not gonna push it any longer. Later.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well done Dan.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh the 90%er look from the wife. Im all too familiar with it Dan. Im your classic 90%er.


----------



## CL810

Dan you scored some spousal unit points for sure.


----------



## jmartel

I hate it when I tweak my nuts.


----------



## theoldfart

better get someone else to do it for you, Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Me? What the hell are you signing me up for now Kev?


----------



## theoldfart

seems Jmart has a need and ………. ;0)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tweaked nuts is Bhog's domain, I'll defer to his expertise.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive heard that Hog can untie a barrel roll with one hand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hear his reach-through tug and squeeze is out of this world.


----------



## CL810

Anybody worked with Ipe or Teak? I never have and I've been asked to make something using one or the other. Any issues I need to know about? I've heard Ipe is very hard on blades. Is that right?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got one stick of Ipe in the shop. I looked at it one day and it gave me a sliver. Hard as a brick and heavy as all hell. All ive ever done with teak is scrape and sand a swim platform for a buddy, so I cant speak to how it works with anything else. Whatcha got shakin? Somethin outdoorsy?


----------



## theoldfart

My deck is made from Ipe' . Stuff is HARD! Can't tell you how many drill bitsI broke. Only cutting involved a chop saw so can't answer about edge tooling.


----------



## darinS

*CL810* Try contacting *richgreer*, I know he's done a bunch of projects with Ipe. Maybe he can help you out.

http://lumberjocks.com/richgreer


----------



## TerryDowning

Ipe is very hard with a Janka Hardness of 3510 Compared to White Oak in the low 1300s

Here is what the wood database has to say about it


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi Stef.


----------



## 7Footer

I tried to make a crosspin for a shop made plane a couple months ago with a piece of Ipe I picked up and holy crap, I'm pretty sure it dulled my plug cutter in about 3 seconds. I gave up after drilling about 1/4" into the end-grain.


----------



## chrisstef

I hope that both of your bald heads sunburn Tony. Its currently raining inside my office. Sweet.


----------



## theoldfart

For you Tony


----------



## Hammerthumb

Clayton - I have made a lot of stuff with Ipe, as it was left over from a flooring project. There are some pics of a jewelry chest I made on the furniture makers thread if you want to see some pics. What do you plan to make with it? 
That I can tel you about it is that it machines well but does not do well with hand tools. I tried some MT joints with it, but when morticing, it splits with the long grain, and will fold your chisel edge on short grain. It does scrape well, and if scraped, a little danish oil and wax makes a beautiful finish with no sanding required. I have become allergic to the dust, so be carefull. I now have to wear a respirator when working with it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry - forgot about the teak. Although teak is soft and will dent, it dulls blades quickly. That is because of high silica content in the wood. I made a cigar box for a friend once and went through a couple of TS blades. Finishes well with oils and wax, or oil based poly. I did not like the way it finishes with waterbased poly as it washes out the grain and I had adhesion problems with one project. Would recommend a sealcoat of shellac if you are going this route.

Stef - I'm wearing a ballcap to keep my head from burning in the sunshine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brrrr, Kevin.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup looks about right there Kevin. Cold, wet, and snowy.

Gad to hear you got hat fuzzy grape covered Paul. Howd ya shank em in that tournament a few weeks ago?

Im kinda itchin to get home and put in a little work on that brass back. I wish I could figure out how I wanted to file it. It currently sits as a crosscut and ive got a Disston 12" #4 that's all ready filed for ripping. I kinda thought that the extra heft of a brass back would be better suited for ripping. Any opinions out there on that? I could always change over the Disston for xcutting.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Played rotten. Although it was about 55 degrees at tee time, the wind was blowing about 35mph. Won the Superbowl Sunday tournament though. No wind Sunday. Seven years reighing champ!


----------



## 489tad

38 and sunny. Nice!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Successfully sharpened my Stanley #80 scraper. Weeeeeeee!!!


----------



## JayT

Nice scraper shavings, Ninja! Now I know what that project post was for, it must have been a scraper sharpening, burnishing and tuning tool. I need to make one, but it would never live up to yours, so why bother?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks man. Haha you figured it out!!

That's Pau Ferro in the first picture. Was getting a little tear out no matter what I did when trying to plane it (along with every board in my shop that wasn't a 2×4 or cherry). Finally found a "how-to" that broke it down barney style and was surprised to have success on the first try.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Billy. Those little personal revelations are an awesome thing, frustration until it finally clicks.


----------



## chrisstef

Noooiiiceee Billy! The love / hate with the #80 is a fine line and you got on the right side of things. Just don't friggin touch anything or youll screw it all up again lol.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks Tony. Yeah, for some reason those little successes are just as awesome as the big ones.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

LOL yeah man, rest assured I'll screw it all up again and probably soon. It's how I roll, brah.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Billy! Will you post your how to link?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Yeah man, here it is: http://lumberjocks.com/kiyoshigawa/blog/39328.

The nice thing about this method is that it literally takes a minute or two and you're ready to scrape. I don't yet have a face vice (or any vice) so it actually took me about 3 times longer trying to get everything clamped down than it did to run a file over it and burnish it. If only I could sharpen my planes and chisels that quickly.


----------



## CL810

Building a shoulder vise and saw ala Jeff Miller's article in Popular Woodworking. I did a dry fit and gave it a test run and it is sweet. It will only take about a minute to cut dead accurate shoulders now.


----------



## chrisstef

Tgats pretty slick there ^. What kinda saw ya got in there?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's pretty neat. How easy does it cut? Seems like the orientation of the knob and tote would make it somewhat difficult or awkward to put lateral pressure on the board.


----------



## TerryDowning

Interesting, I'll have to look for that article.

Issue Number?


----------



## CL810

Thanks guys for the Ipe and teak information. Great info Paul. For some reason this did not post earlier when I posted about the shoulder vise. Lost in the inter webs I guess.

The saw was made using a Stanley Fat Max pull saw blade. I flipped it so it's working as a push saw. I paid $13 for it! It did feel a little awkward using it, but not as much I thought it would. In time I'll probably learn to reverse my hands or just get use to it.

The article is in the February issue, #209.


----------



## donwilwol

That saw needs to be made with a tilted handle (like the #51). Its like a sideways stair saw. What a cool idea.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Please post the pictures of the completed prototype when you finish it in the next 20 mins.


----------



## donwilwol

if only Marriott's came with a shop Tony!


----------



## bhog

Teak drives me crazy,makes my nose itch and gives me major sneezes.

Wouldn't mind doing the move Tony says I'm a wizard at to this gal










Caveman anyone? I'd motor boat those cheeks and dwell in there all winter. Fetal like.


----------



## ksSlim

Ninja, cut a saw kerf in a 8/4 piece of material, insert mill file, square the edge of the scraper, finish with burnisher.
Made one for my traveling kit.


----------



## chrisstef

Good for jointing saw teeth too slim ^

Nose full of ammonia. Yuck. Not huffable. But makes brass shiny. 









Me stef. Would.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice work there Clayton.

I must have the same setup as KsSlim for scrapers. A think block with a kerf. I clamp it with the scraper barely protruding. Then I can file and polish it with the wood keeping it square. That's about the only way I differ from Tim…I think you get better results if you polish the edge as well. 

















Then just raise the blade and burnish.








That's how pimps do it anyway.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh…how cute. We were posting at the same time Stefy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang Bhog…does she have a sister?


----------



## chrisstef

The only thing you know about pimp is wearing purple underwear Red 

Ive officially found the dirtiest thing in your shop.

No hooch tonight?

Hog loves bloomers.


----------



## Airframer

Hell yeah… Sh*t just got serious..


----------



## woodcox

Where did you find that burnisher Red?


----------



## 489tad

Id like to know that too. I've seen something like that around somewhere. Just waiting for the ginkgo to kick in.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef said I have dirty stones.

Congrats Eric. Those should do just fine. Got my taxes done today. I'd better sit on that refund til I see how last years audit turns out…..eeek!

Woodcox- this is the only place I know to get the Arno burnisher:
https://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/scraper_burnishers.htm

I bought it with some AI chisel awhile back….because the Schwarz raved about it. I do like it, but I see they've raised the price. 
Burnisher Review:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/arno-burnisher-the-one-true-no-fail-burnisher


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Hell yeah… Sh*t just got serious.." - haha


----------



## Slyy

I saw the project in PW Clayton, I'd say yours turned out like dang fine!

Eric most excellent good sir!

Spent almost all day learning to sharpen my plane irons! Thx to Red's help I think I got a good thing going here. Found out a lot of my irons were ground flat a cross the face but a little uneven across the bevel itself. So my near parts of the sharpened surface look a bit uneven but are dead straight at the edge where it counts. Gotta say: nothing like ending with the strope to see a nice mirror edge and a DANG sharp one at that. I know I've got a lot of room to make it better and sharper still, but gotta start somewhere! Did the Millers Falls 18c foreplane first, excellent!









Taking what seems to me pretty thick shavings, no tear out and (though pine) leaves a nice smooth surface!

Refund time is gonna be fun this year for me, plenty of supplies to pick up!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good times Jake. There have been times when I held an iron exactly vertical and worked it across a coarse stone to straighten the edge. Then I would work on the bevel.

That's another plus to oil stones. You'd never get away with that on a water stone. It would gouge it for sure.


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7




----------



## ksSlim

Red, not close to the shop so no pics.

My scraper jig is basic a 2×6 with a wide kerf suitable for a mill file w/ half the width exposed above the surface.

Lay scraper on the wood ledge and stroke the scraper. (pull only the direction the file cuts)

After edge is square, burnish. Major damaged edge, burnish flat before filing.
Chunk of wood with file installed drops into any travel kit. I've also installed a piece of burnish rod upright in the wood.

Makes it harder to lose stuff when you're not in your own shop.


----------



## ShaneA

Jeff, you are an industrious guy. Always up to some sort of innovative patterns. Those are candle holders, I am guessing?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I just watched this video of Paul Sellers cutting some dovetails real quick. Like, really quick. Some/most/all of you have probably seen him do something similar or maybe know how to cut dovetails this way, but it's kind of amazing to me that dude man didn't do any clean up with a chisel or anything. Just a dovetail saw, coping saw, some banging with a mallet and a hand plane. In other words…magic


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That is some cool lookin stuff Jeff. I enjoyed your interview in the last LJ mag btw.


----------



## chrisstef

Strength being shown in here. Good stuff.

Well we got rain and warm temps yesterday which created one hell of an ice slick this morning. Wifeski got about 3/4 of the way up the driveway this morning before the Jeep said I gots no more. She come sliding back down that puppy and finished it off with a solid 180 at the bottom as I sat there screaming "Foot off the brake!". I gave her an 8. Russian judge … 5.5 … Richard. I got 0's all around for my slip, tuck, roll and bust your ass as I walked down the driveway after getting her car to the top.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Seriously??!!

Fu*k that weather.

Sorry man.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol yea seriously. It was that kinda morning.

Luckily with all the snow banks surround the driveway there really wasn't anywhere for her to go but I think she pee'd a little bit. This winter's been brutal man. I can see this freeze / thaw pattern happening for the next few days too. Gonna actually get into the 40's for a few days here but down into the teens overnight. With all the storm drains plugged with snow, its gonna be messy for a while.

I don't think ive ever bitched this much about the weather. Its turning me into a beyyotch. Buttercup.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think you are well within your rights. Only so much a man can take (well not Bhog) without calling uncle.


----------



## bhog

^ true.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Two fister. True story.


----------



## jmartel

Elbow deep, even.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So I see he has made his way to Seattle at some point. That dude gets around.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The snowfall hasn't been too bad here. But it's been colder than a witches boobie. Soon as I say that…










That's fallen the past 2 hours. It thundering while it snows. It's like Bllizzz-are man.


----------



## jmartel

Ah, thundersnow. We got that quite a bit when I lived in Pittsburgh. Don't miss it. Hell, I think we've only had like 2 thunderstorms in Seattle in the last year and a half period, let alone thundersnow.


----------



## jordanp

You got snow we have Dust… Stef are you emptying your dust collector in front of a fan again? wait now it looks more like shavings…


----------



## racerglen

Snowing at +2 or 3 C here, 34/5 F AND F- it..sticking, not going to be nice, almost had the ice buildup at the foot of the sea-ment north facing driveway GONE !
On a different note, did something haven't in a while, walked out the shop door after overtime and gave the Canadian and American women's hockey teams at Sochi an air horn salute !
Great game ladies !


----------



## CL810

What a final 5 minutes of regulation play. It was painful to watch the puck bounce off the goal post the wrong way costing the US a goal.


----------



## bhog

I'm nationwide - cue air guitar.


----------



## racerglen

And did u catch the bronze game ? Swiss star was a 15 year old ! gota future.
And the Latvian backup goalie in the semi with Canada's men's squad…60ish saves, a young AHL player, bet he's up for an NHL contract !
Couldn't honk for those, at work, management FROWNS on LOUD noises, though the GM was in my space this am for the gold in women's curling ..


----------



## chrisstef

Wish I could have caught some of the hockey yesterday. Today we plan on ordering a bunch of grinders (hoagies, subs, whatever you call em) and watching some of the game over lunch. in the "conference room".

Its Friday, im close to finishing up the sharpening of that Moses Eadon saw. Hopefully ill be hoisting a cold one in honor of beating Canada. What aboot it?


----------



## 489tad

I think a growler of fresh American craft ale is in order. Loser keeps the Bieb I like that. Give him laundry duty and make him scrub the "next to nuttins".


----------



## jordanp

Hehe, playing for keeps has been brought to a whole new level..


----------



## chrisstef

We all know that Scotty is a zen master …. and its Friday … just sayin ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some light reading this morning?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef has too much time on his hands.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I prefer to believe he is artistically demented.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thats just being too polite Tony.


----------



## jordanp

OMG someone stole my handwriting method!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heart-felt, I do not know how to be polite.


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty sure what you guys are trying to say is that as a child I was dropped. Might be true, id have to ask big moms. Some interesting facts about me is that I did ingest almost a half bottle of vasoline intensive care lotion as a baby. I was hit in the head with a horseshoe around age 7. Ive had the chicken pox and i put my head through a windshield at 16. These are all probably contributing factors to my altered views on reality. Nobodys done a chromosome count so there might be that too.

Its Friday and I hate doing paperwork.


----------



## Hammerthumb

My brother! When I was young, I climbed on a counter to get to the top of the refridgerator to find a bottle of Phenobarbitol (sp). A ride in a police car with the cop slapping me to keep me awake on the way to the hospital. 2 weeks later, I found some ant poison. Cops and the hospital were getting tired of seeing me. A few years later, I put a brick up in a tree with a rope tied around it. Going to make a trap. Lost my grip on the rope when I was tying it to the stake in the ground. Another trip to the hospital. Then there was the time my brothers and I were playing darts with my fathers dart board. Could not figure out why my brothers were laughing at me until they told me I had a dart sticking out the back of my head.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, it is Friday and I hate doing paperwork.


----------



## chrisstef

Brotha from anotha motha!! That's a hell of a tale there Paul lol.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm sure we both could come up with some more interesting stories, but I gotta get some of this mess off my desk.


----------



## Mosquito

Was told the garage is too cold and small to do all my woodworking in. 
Was then told to use this room instead:









So it shall be. Power tool stuff in the garage when I can/have to, and otherwise similar arrangement to my apartment shop, except old hardwood floors, so I can sweep!

11'6" x 9'8". Little smaller than the previous room, but no carpet. It also won't stay pink lol

I'd say I've got me a winner


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A common theme among this crowd. I have some dandy stories too. Many involve law enforcement. My mom added it up one day, and I had over 100 stitches by the time I was 16.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I like the pink Mos. You should keep it.

Red - the last few pics of you did not resemble Frankenstein at all.


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff Mos. Getting all Smitty with the hardwood floor in the "shop". No more burlap and canvas, gotta be happy about that. Congrats on the new digs bud.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm honestly debating leaving it pink, because 1.) it's a rental, and 2.) the people who painted it pink were lazy as fook. Painted right over the outlets, sockets and all. Similar in the other small bedroom, but at least took off (or replaced) the cover plates first… (still painted over the outlets….)

And you can see how well they painted one of the walls in the master bedroom lol









Oh well, more fun to practice on someone elses house! lol


----------



## Mosquito

No more burlap and canvas, gotta be happy about that.
I upgraded to vinyl carpet runners, taped together about 6 months ago… should have done that sooner lol


----------



## jordanp

I don't have very many stitches but i have fractured every single toe in each foot at different times for various reasons. almost died at 9 from my appendix pushing into my liver and going septic. attacked by a pitbull at 12. Broken my tail bone 2 times jumping off walls and what not wearing roller blades/skateboards.

I will never be able to top my Pops. he has 168 stitches on his head from when he was scalped by a rear view mirror in an automobile accident..

*Mos* you should paint some clouds and birds in there.. needs more glitter also


----------



## Hammerthumb

I agree Jordan. Rainbows and unicorns!


----------



## JayT

Congrats on the new digs, Mos. Can't wait to see it all set up. When's the big day?

I had over 100 stitches by the time I was 16

I'd had almost that many by the time I was 6. Never more than 13 at once, though, and most of them in my head. That might explain a few things.

Most of my stories involve an older brother and/or childish curiosity, not law enforcement.

My favorite one is when Dad was replacing a door in the house when I was about 3. He was using his straight claw rip hammer to reframe the opening. Never tell an inquisitive 3 year old to stay back. "Hey daddy, whatcha do …" Whap! Right on the backswing. There's been a nice set of hammer claw scars on my forehead ever since.

At least I've never tried to poison myself, much less twice in a two week span. Glad you made it to adulthood, Paul.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I must have had a death wish when I was 4. Must have been depressed. You and Red beat me in stitches though. Had a few in my thumb from a TS injury, but don't remember any as a kid.


----------



## JayT

Well, in the stitches dept, I've got to be closing in on 200 and 13 is still the most at one time. I'd be just fine never needing another one, really!

(Now watch me drop a freshly sharpened chisel on my foot next week)


----------



## jordanp

If you only needed a few stitches from a TS injury your a lucky guy there Paul..


----------



## JayT

Here you go, Mos. Some wall art for your new shop


----------



## chrisstef

No selfies JayT.


----------



## theoldfart

He can dream can't he?


----------



## JayT

Sorry, stef. I'll remove the selfie in favor of a pic of you


----------



## jordanp

Hahah


----------



## jordanp

Mos after he gets all his, quote "Tools" put in the room.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ But all that stuff will cover up the wood floor. Not good, the slippers and overnight bag have to go.


----------



## jordanp

That's what wooden ceilings are for Smitty..


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, if I may humbly submit this photo of me in a cape with a unicorn pinata for wall consideration, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Mosquito

lol 'Stef said "No selfies JayT.".

But what I think you meant is "No selfies with elfies" 

I've still got that blue wig from the bondo pose… maybe I'll have to send it to you Todd, then you can be my wall pinup lol


----------



## jordanp

Looks like he's already ahead of you..


----------



## ToddJB

Jordan, thank you so much - I've been waiting to be pasted to a wall for very a long time. But would have never guessed it was going to be Mos'.


----------



## 489tad

Ive seen Stef and thats no Stef.


----------



## 489tad

If I only had more time to search for whacky crap on skates.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh man. Any time my wife he's me laughing in the kitchen, she knows which thread I'm on.

Here's one for Bible Study Todd:
http://christianfarmersonly.com/

"I'm lookin for a Proverbs 31 girl with a badonkadonk…"


----------



## jordanp

A whole different subject..









Someone just gave me about 50 lbs of cut offs looks like it's all hardwood so far I've seen cherry, walnut, mahogany, maple, oak, 
Purple heart, blood wood. Any brilliant project ideas?


----------



## theoldfart

Let me check my tool chest and see what I might need and get back to you!


----------



## jordanp

Not sure if it's worth shipping but if you want some scraps I can grab a flat rate box..


----------



## ToddJB

Jordan, almost daily you post about someone giving you free wood. What's your secret? (Surprising, this is serious question - not an opportunity for low brow jokes)


----------



## theoldfart

Actually I was not so subtly hinting that if your at a loss to come up with something for yourself you could make something for the rest of us freeloaders. :0)
A friend just gave me a box of cutoffs like yours. I need to make some beams for my trammel points, a couple of winding sticks, a set of carpenters squares and so on. Gotta complete my bench first and something for my grandkids first, then my stuff!


----------



## Hammerthumb

(hehe) He said "free wood"! Sorry Todd, but this is Stef's thread.


----------



## 489tad

Some beams, couple trammels, sets of squares, winding sticks. I'm in Kevin. Let me know when your finished and I'll send you my address. Thanks.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, how'd this get turned around? I'm the freeloader so watch it buddy! ;0)


----------



## jmartel

I broke my finger playing dodgeball a couple years ago. It happened when I caught the ball. I looked down and my pinky made a 90 deg bend to the left, midway between knuckles.


----------



## jordanp

Not sure what the secret is.. animal magnatism possibly?


----------



## theoldfart

Who me? Nah. Just a likable old guy!


----------



## TerryDowning

jmartel, did you at least make the catch??

jordan has the most wood!! and he's an animal!!

Kevin is free, but is he easy??

Seriously Jordan, keep those cutoffs, they are great for all kinds of things. You can always laminate to build up larger stock.

I'm a turner as well as hand tool guy so I'm always on the lookout.
Segmented bowls,
Pens,
a set of winding sticks is an absolute must if you're dimensioning with hand planes.
trammel beams
squares
the list goes on and on.


----------



## jmartel

Yes, the ball was still in my hands when I noticed the awkward position of my pinky.


----------



## jmartel

And done.


----------



## Slyy

Hahaha, dear LORD this thread went on a tear while I was working today!

Red's accident prone

Mos has an obsession with pink and covered up his nice hardwood floors
And looks good in green and wings hangin' out with the girls

Todd gets a "unicorn" in his piñata when he wears a cape especially when some dude pastes him up against a wall
(This time it's Jordan)

Jordan's got a "little wood" for his LJ buds…...

And JayT's a ball catcher

Okay after a 16 hour day, needed this thread, thanks fellas!


----------



## chrisstef

Handle gettin a drinky drank.


----------



## jmartel

I'm getting a drinky drank. And Pizza. And a wifeless long weekend. Maybe I can get some more stuff done in the Garage now that I don't have a set time for dinner/bed/chatting time.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna wash it down with a powdered donut? Looks like piggly wigglys holdin a stash lol.


----------



## jmartel

Cocaine, actually.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jmartel - Old fire house proverb: Never stand too close to any man whl is always wearing bandages.


----------



## jordanp

Jmartel is having a good time this weekend. A little booze some pizza, couple of eight balls.


----------



## bobbyt99

... I was 10 years old down at a friend's house when I noticed that I was late for supper. I jumped on my trusty bike, put my head down and pumped my legs as fast as they would go. I would have made it home just on time if the front wheel of the bike didn't come in contact with a parked car's bumper. I got an idea of how Superman must feel like when he's "leaping tall buildings in a single bound." Only thing is, Superman lands on his feet… not on his head. One of many trips to the hospital. The bike was in even worse shape.

-Bobby


----------



## 489tad

We have another foster pup from the same litter staying with us till her eye clears up. Come down stairs to find out she can climb out of her pen. After I finish my first cup I'll go and check for any damage.


----------



## bhog




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hog, the bar looks great!

What's the saw story? Did we know you were getting such a beaut?

And you can't do a drive by posting of a hand-cut dovetail 'round these parts. It looks good and all, but without a story it didn't happen. lol


----------



## DanKrager

Looks like Bhog is getting set up for an LJ parrrrtttaaaay! If he built that himself, no wonder he hasn't had time to post. Time well spent it looks like. Beautiful!
Are we to believe that the saw and dovetails were involved in this build somehow?
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Until otherwise specified, it's a "handcut" dovetail. Not a handcut dovetail 

Bar looks great though


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He left the building…


----------



## theoldfart

'Definitely belly up to that bar, shiny!
Saw/DT what gives?


----------



## racerglen

Oh that's SWEET Hog, beautiful work !
2x Smitty, the saw boss, the saw ?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a dirty drive by Hog. A crop dust post if you will. Just rip a silent fart n leave. Not cool bro.


----------



## jordanp

Hehe drive by.


----------



## 489tad

Read between the Polaroids.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks good B.


----------



## bhog

I ordered the doors but did the face frames on sight and built the carcasses. Installed the keg fridge yesterday and smashed the hell out of my middle finger.

I got the saw yesterday and that was the first dt I cut with it. Just real quick no messing with it. If I hit it with a plane the shadow would be gone and you'd fap. Saw is a beaut.

Thanks guys. I'm really proud of the bar and the owner absolutely loves it.


----------



## ToddJB

You did a super job, Hog.


----------



## john2005

That thing is nice Hog. When do we all "break I in"? Saw looks pretty sweet too


----------



## chrisstef

Doneski. Soup to nuts. Fresh filing.


----------



## bhog

^ noice


----------



## Slyy

Bar looks fantabulous Hog! Stunning work! Sucks on the finger though, wish it could been a less important one than that! I heard Stef smashed his pinky once, couldn't take a drink for a week! 









Poor guy…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I tried making a version of David Barons magnetic dovetail guide, but it doen't work with my LN saw. The sawplate isn't long enough. I even scaled it down a bit from Barrons design. I have a Japanese saw, that would work…but I'm not really a fan of those saws. Oh well.


----------



## chrisstef

Im ambidextrous Slyy. I can go multiple pinkys brah. Stefs an ambiturner and fathered blue steel.


----------



## bhog

"Multiple pinkys " he wasn't talking about *taking* pinkys stef. Bless your heart.


----------



## jmartel

Red, after you get it started, you could drop the guide down to resting on the top flat, rather than the bottom of the inner square portion. That might get you enough room to cut them fully.

I'm going to be spending some time tomorrow making jigs. Mortising jig from Shopnotes #64, and probably a straight line ripping jig at a minimum.


----------



## bhog

Speaking of the finger, thankfully mine split above the nail and bled out relieving some pressure or I would have drilled it. It huwt


----------



## jmartel

Suck it up, buttercup.


----------



## racerglen

Hay zeus Hog..Steph could probably take care of that..
Oh, nevermind..no tongue..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ouch, a couple years ago I crushed my pinky so bad a couple it broke that fingertip bone into 3 pieces. Man, I had to get some good drugs for that.

Jmart- I'll fiddle with that guide some more. But I'll probably just need to get another, larger dovetail saw if I want to use it. I'm gonna make a batch of 'em so I'll let you guys know if I have some available.


----------



## bhog

Any luck with those craft dealys Red?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup it looks as though the kerf I was making with my custom tablesaw blade worked well enough for the swiss clips. Next we I need to make 1000 of those 4×6 picture backs, and mill 300 ft of 1×2 poplar with a roundover. I'm doing it for 1/2 the price of their old source…and still making very good money from it. We'll see how it goes. Should be some nice side money. I've got few furniture commissions int the works, but nobody's pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## bhog

Awesome. And good luck on some go aheads.

I started on a tv stand for my basement living room today. Rough milled the legs and aprons after tinkering on my dc most of the morning.

Legs










Aprons










Some nice figure. Pulled this stuff out of my wood stash barn, not sure on age but it's old.


----------



## ShaneA

You are on a production roll.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks hog. Nice rays.


----------



## jmartel

So, I apparently couldn't sit still today. I've got about 90% of the mortising jig (from Woodsmith #147 instead of Shopnotes #64), and after some stuff is done gluing, I'll go back downstairs in an hour and finish it off. Tomorrow will hopefully be a straight line jig and a tenoning jig, provided I can have enough time from going into work to do it. All of the jigs will prove useful for my upcoming desk project.

Not my photo


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Hog, been there done that. I totally feel your pain. From the looks of the TV Stand, you haven't skipped a beat.

Tonight was the Dad/daughter dance. She pushed me out on the floor for the old fart dance off. 45 and older. I won a $25 gift card to Lowes. No good, they don't sell Ben Gay and pain killers.


----------



## woodcox

Slow time of year at work so I picked up a little vise and a couple basic hand tools the other day. I can work the wood at work now betwixt customers and waiting for parts. I made this little box for an old guy/tech, that is leaving for another shop. My first box joints! You guys putting down dove tails have some new respect. I have a long way to go before I try them. Some poplar scraps from home and pallet wood from a crate motor.


----------



## jmartel

And, because I couldn't stop, it's done.


----------



## theoldfart

Woodcox, the box came out great. Good looking joinery.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats utilizing some free time Jmart. Slick work.


----------



## 489tad

Woodcox if you can cut box joints by hand you can do dovetails.


----------



## chrisstef

X2 to what Dan said. The morning brain fog lifted. Those are killer for your first handcut joints WC.


----------



## Slyy

Hog that finger looks like it ain't stopping yeah, that wood's gonna turn out a nice hole for the tv.

JMart, that's an awesome rig you fixed up there.

Wood of, you doing better than me, I gotta say those box joints turned out purty darn good!

Had the wife's 29 birthday bash last night (surprised I got up before 8) gonna get some coffee and head out in a bit with the chainsaw, axe, wedge, and sledge to work on some galoot points on this wood find:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mornin' boys.
Hog you are going to meet yourself coming. Sorry bout your digit.
Nice work Jmart & Wood.
Careful out there Jake.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sunday morning bench picture.










I was inspired by all the talk of mahogany on the various forums to rip some strips from those old stair treads and make a box for a sharpening stone my son bought last weekend. Low tech, nothing fancy, a fun little project. And, I love Sunday Morning Sunshine.


----------



## jmartel

I decided late last night that instead of building a normal tenon jig, I was going to do the one on Woodgears.ca . So, I ordered up about $20 worth of parts from McMaster Carr and should be able to work on it later this week.

http://woodgears.ca/tenon/jig.html


----------



## 489tad

I like that jig. It looks like a fun build. Off to clean the shop. Things have gone bad, very bad.


----------



## lysdexic

Doing the same. It is going to 70 degrees today. So, up go the garage doors and out comes the broom.


----------



## Tim457

Woodcox that's awesome you get to work on stuff on the clock. Nice job and I agree if you can do box joints that nice you can do dovetails too.

Jake, looks like fun. Might not have much luck with that crotch piece with the wedges and sledge, but it looks like there are some straight pieces to play with too. Make some gluts from the smaller pieces.


----------



## Tim457

High in the 20's here today. Enjoy your warm weather fckers. Just kidding I like my four seasons.

Jmart that looks like you did a great job.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

35 degrees local and the garage door is up on the shop here, too.

I built a box. Not as awesome and Ninja's latest effort of course, but looks nice.










A definite improvement over what the stone came in.


----------



## Airframer

Yep, shop cleaning was on the agenda for today as well. Got as far as breaking down some boxes left over from xmas and then had to tend to the little one. At least there is a bit of floor showing now lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Another reason I have to keep my shop clean.









I'm pretty sure my kids think I build this stuff for their amusement;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Here is where most of my spare time has been:



















Future flooring for a future kitchen remodel. Ash lumber I sawed. Not much galoot points, its been tablesaw, shaper, jointer, give me more power please!!


----------



## ToddJB

Got out to the shop for a bit… needed a fix.


----------



## jmartel

My cats do the same thing. Except they have sawdust seeking radar. As soon as they run into the garage, they find the one spot that still has dust in it and roll around in it. The wife isn't too pleased about that.


----------



## lysdexic

^I think I remember when you milled that lumber. How long has it been? 2 years?


----------



## donwilwol

Two years exactly Scott.


----------



## lysdexic

BTW, Nice Powermatic anvil.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fine flooring, Don. Gotta be proud of home-produced building material. Congrats.


----------



## bhog

Todd , may need to chop that a tad more- jus sayin.

Got this far on the tv thingy










Also milled lumber for the top and shelf. Will glue up tomorrow.

That powermatic anvil *is* awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Sunday strength fellas. All of you. For all the nonsense that happens here there are some craftsfolk around these parts. Oak, ash, mahogony, walnut dust, vintage stones and kids hiding in furniture. Thats the $hit im talkin bout!

Hogs right Todd lol.


----------



## Airframer

Just trying to keep this place On Topic…

Stef getting ready to head over to Hogs place and get environmental in the Prius…


----------



## bhog

^ ha ha.


----------



## ToddJB

Jointer is coming along. Bearings should be here this week and tables and cutter head now are derusted and shiny.


----------



## woodcox

Shop log-check. Apricot counts right?


----------



## DanKrager

Woodcox, where's the beer "battery"? Those two saws on the right run on beer, right?

Of course apricot counts, a three pronged one at that! That makes it extra special…not everyone has an apricot shop log. Let's see…someone here has an apricot colored shop, or was it living quarters? LOL

And what an adorable cheerleader…
DanK


----------



## 489tad

Todd shiny!
I cleaned, moved stuff around, threw some junk out. Getting there.


----------



## jmartel

Another productive day so far.

Made myself a Router dado jig










Finally got around to putting some cherry trim onto a ply box that will go under our TV to hold game consoles and such. It's been in use for several months now, but with just plywood edges showing and no top finish on it. I'll put some finish on it tonight and put it back into service tomorrow.










And apparently my 2 cats both decided that there's no where else to sit in the entire house other than one couch cushion that they have to share.


----------



## bhog

Todd ,what's the story on the jointer?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"...someone here has an apricot colored shop…"

That would be Yo. It's kinda apricot, strongly pumpkin, but he calls it terra cotta something-or-other.


----------



## bhog

Lol , terra cotta is feminine.


----------



## Airframer

Pretty sure Stef helped pick out the color while he was shopping the Martha Stewart Tools collection…


----------



## bhog

Terra cotta is feminine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You can say that again.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Nice box, Smitty.

Well, I pretty much finished the mallet. The craftsmanship is lacking, but it's functional and looks good so long as you observe it from the right angles. Take a look…










Here it is in my baby hand:










And next a #7










So those are the mostly flattering angles. Here are the problem spots…

I don't know how or when this happened. I know it was at some point after I finished chopping out the waste but before getting the handle fit. I must have been paring it down a bit and somehow did this…










Then there's this part…










Between measuring wrong (about 22,000 times), being pretty terrible at chopping mortises, and getting a little carried away when trying to clean up the mortise walls I managed to open the top up way too much. Obviously still have a long way to go before I don't screw crap up. But the mallet works really well. It's pretty hefty without being unwieldy. I'm going to need to get some leather for the faces because cherry isn't the hardest of hardwoods, so my chisel handles are denting the crap out of it.

I know it's not on par with my last project so I apologize to everyone that this didn't include a hook or piece of wood arbitrarily glued to the mallet head. I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## Airframer

Meh.. go beat on something with it! Looks good from here.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Yeah, that's what I did. The handle wedges into the mallet head so whenever I stop sucking at this so much I can fix it.

Don't know why the picture of the mallet in my hand is upside down. Maybe I was upside down.

EDIT: And thanks, Eric


----------



## Slyy

Ninja, not quite on par with your first project (but nothing ever could be) but it looks pretty damn good to me!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just beat it Billy. Beat it.

Follow up on the magnetic dovetail guide. I messed with it some more today and had a "well, Duh…" moment. Turns out my LN saw cuts about half the depth before the brass back hits the guide…









-
But, that's fine. The cut is already established, and you have to pull the guide to see the baseline properly anyway. So after I practice a few cuts on poplar, I tried to dovetails some red oak for a dovetail alignment board. 









-

That's my best effort by far. Diggin this guide.


----------



## jmartel

Nice. I need to get some magnets so I can make one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's what I used Jmart
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EILFRIC/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bhog

Nice^
Repeat this in wise Asian voice Red " Yvooo yvoose talla playt "

Terra cotta is feminine. 
Kinda needs track lighting.


----------



## Tim457

Friggin nice results red. Do you think smaller diameter magnets would work to get the top of the jig closer to the edge of the workpiece? They have 1/2" by 1/8" and 1/4" by 1/4" that have about the same magnetic pull strength. The 1/4" diameter might pull a little less on a thin saw plate though so maybe the 5/16" by 5/16" would be better.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## Airframer

^Terra Cotta


----------



## widdle

I'll take the 1:8 red


----------



## jordanp

I think the smaller magnets should work. I have some on the shop and I think I might just give this a try..


----------



## jmartel

This weekend's accomplishments.










Mortising jig, straight line/taper jig, dado jig. I just need to make more hold-downs for the straight line/taper jig.

Later on this week hopefully I'll make the tenon jig.

A table saw workstation is desperately needed as well.


----------



## john2005

Them are some mighty fine looking dovetails there big Red!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Got a shot at round 2 in the shop tonight. Started out here…










and ended here…










It was a productive day in the shop today. The results were far from perfect (far from "decent" in some cases) but both the mallet and chisel rack function quite well. I had a whole lot of fun making them, too.


----------



## ToddJB

Seems like it was a productive day for every one. Strong work all.

Hog - its a 40s 6" Delta with a cast iron stand. She'll clean up nice I think.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yessir, all kinds of action. Good stuff fellas.

Thanks for the dovetail kudos. I thought I'd have to chop off and try a couple sets of doves….but they first ones were good enough.

Tim- I debated a smaller magnet. I had seen Barron used a 3/4" (converted from metrics). But I also could tell the thickness of the wood could be downsized a bit…and still use the same magnet. That said, I didn't want to go too small. The magnet is part of it, but the surface area of the guide is just as crucial.
After working with it today, I don't think I'll change much. I have about a 1/2" of cutting depth(mainly because my LN saw is tapered) until I have to remove the guide, and it works fine to finish the rest of the cut without it when necessary.

I can give more of my dimensions if you guys want. I just scaled them down a little from Barrons.









Link : http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=1458


----------



## jmartel

Well I ordered some magnets. I found some that were $2 cheaper than your link was, Red.


----------



## CL810

DTs look great *Red*.


----------



## 489tad

Good morning. I have a question for the esteemed panel of this forum. Short time back I sent a reply on this forum and now all reply's to the forum are going to my e-mail. What did I do and how do I correct this. Thanks!

Not looking at e-mail, canceling LJ's are not valid options. Also if the esteemed panel is not available I'll listen to any panel sub par or not.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, in the top right corner of this page should be a button that says "Unwatch" just click that.


----------



## 489tad

Thanks Todd. I must have done that from my phone.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Clayton, I'm catchin ya

Dan- You can also click on "edit email settings" below your avatar on your hoimepage. I stopped getting emails for posts on forums I'm watching a long time ago. That's just too much.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd, I love the art deco base on that jointer. I jones for one of those bad boys. Youre makin it look right bro.

You rockin a little bottom lip botox in that pic BYo? Sultry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Todd that jointer is off the charts cool.


----------



## bhog

That jointer is going to be awesome.


----------



## lysdexic

For those that dont recognize…

Shania Twain - "Man, I feel like a woman."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Of course, Shania….


----------



## jmartel

Red, what dimensions did you use? I was thinking of using 3/8" stock for the flats, and 3/4" for the inner square.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wasn't it obvious? (The Twain reference)


----------



## AnthonyReed

No Sir, beyond my scope and color scheme.


----------



## chrisstef

I think its a Mason Dixon line thing  I had no clue that was Shania. Clarification appreciated.


----------



## JayT

Wow, go out of town on business for a weekend and look what happens-you guys need some adult supervision! I have no idea where to find a mature adult to supervise, but definitely not on this thread.

Let's see if I'm caught up.

Hog finished the bar (awesome!) and contemplated DIY outpatient surgery (not awesome)
jmartel has traded dodgeballs for eight balls. And has a two headed cat.
Red & hog are both chasing tails. Hopefully not each other's.
Todd's self prescribed treatment for anemia is about to send him to the hospital. Hopefully soon so I can go steal the cool jointer while he's admitted.
DonW's kickin' ash.
BYo is still suffering from gender confusion.

and

I do *not* want to know about jordan's little wood or the wood Ninja has been beating.

OK, carry on.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT - ha. That is actually rust from the jointer top. Not sure which would be worse to snort. I found that the easiest way to get the initial layer off is spread some mineral spirits on there and then take a razor blade to it.


----------



## JayT

Gotcha, Todd. Above post is now edited to reflect the correction.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I like Scotty too much to associate him with Shania Twain.

Jmart- Pretty close to mine. I used 5/16×2" stock for the flats, and 3/4" for the inner block. 









If there's any "trick" to the process, it's making an opposing cutoff so you can drill level. Come to think of it, you could probably drill freehand. It's better to have the magnet barely recessed than protruding. 









edit- I put a little shellac on them. The slippery tape stuff is nice, but not mandatory to get one functioning.


----------



## bhog

Scotty is Shania? Now I really want to bang him/her. Don't worry Byo I won't be gentle.


----------



## jordanp

I'm from Texas and can't stand modern country music..

I'm some what of an enigma around here.


----------



## Airframer

Jordan - I am from Texas and couldn't tell you the name of any modern Country singer but I could listen to Hank and Willie all day long…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My ears bleed after one-half a Hank song.

"I want to bang him/her."

Now that is some classic bhog for ya…


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Now that is some classic bhog for ya…" - he is not particular, ask Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

It's time to learn me. That jointer I'm working on… I contacted the local sharpener about getting my knives sharpened he asked if I wanted single of compound bevel. Suggestions? Pros - Cons?


----------



## Airframer

Sorry to hear about your uncultured upbringing Smitty ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I tried, I really did. Like liver and onions, thought he had a bad rap, that I had to make up my own mind. Well, I listened long enough that I needed a transfusion of a pint and a half. That's more than enough to give in the name of bad music. Millions can't be wrong, but he's certainly wrong for me. And you know what? He doesn't care anymore. lol


----------



## chrisstef

A compound bevel on a jointer knife .. no comprende. He talking like a micro bevel or a back bevel? I don't know diddly bout sharpening those but of the 6 knives ive got ive only seen a single bevel on the,.


----------



## jordanp

First time i've heard the use of Hank Williams and the lack of his music, resulting in someone being "uncultured"

Here is some culture for you boys..

Have a listen to my little brother Joseph Palmer


----------



## ToddJB

I would guess Mirco, I don't think back bevel would make much sense for that.

And with this Hank talk… are we referencing Sr, Jr, or the oft forgotten about III?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm talking Sr.

There's no reason for a microbevel on a jointer knife, that's just crazy talk.

Signed, 
An Occasional Jointer User


----------



## summerfi

Dang Jordan, really???


----------



## jordanp

Yes that's my little brother he's finishing up his Doctorate at UT Austin and is teaching classes at a college east of Austin.

He also competes all over the world during the summer months. I believe he has a concert in Poland scheduled sometime this summer.

Crazy stuff..


----------



## summerfi

That is beyond amazing. I'm blown away. Do you play?


----------



## bhog

Country music is disgusting. Ya I said it.


----------



## jmartel

+1 to that, Hog.


----------



## Airframer

Nice Jordan.. My Little bro is a drummer


----------



## bhog

Way to kill the thread Eric.


----------



## JayT

Can't stand Hank Sr., but I could listen to Jordan's brother all day. Dang, dude, lil bro got chops!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I think he wails Eric but I like me some metal. I can appreciate some country music as well. Jordan ur bro is wicked talented, holy crap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jordan threw up a few links of his brother on the music thread. He is amazing.

Chevy hats and Kiss shirts…. I could not see if bro was in step with a chain-drive wallet. Nice work on the skins none the less.

Stef is a squatter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kiss.

Guess if I have nothing nice to say, I should say nothing at all.

'nuff said.

EDIT: Not suggesting Jordan's bro isn't good. Can't hear him until tonight. Comments strictly focused on that group from the '70s. That is all. (bless their hearts)


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Guess if I have nothing nice to say, I should say nothing at all." - where is the fun in that? One thread killer (Eric) is enough in here. Let Stef fly Smitty, don't be shy.


----------



## ToddJB

I think Jordan and Eric's brothers should definitely get together to jam. I think their styles would match nicely.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, Tony. Just don't wanna be a hater. Today I'm close, with a number of things getting my goat. My mother's advice will be followed this time though.


----------



## jordanp

*Bob* I actually don't play guitar.. I would like to one day but i have far to many hobbies going on right now.

My first project i posted on LJ's was for my little brother


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Howdy,

I finished up a project that frees up a few cubic yards of space in the garage. I don't have to store 2 old nasty chairs anymore. On top of that, I made Martha really happy with this upholstery job. 









Eric, your brother has some great chops. The band sounds really good. The singers presence was cracking me up. He sings well but his presence is - interesting? He's past the days where can pull off that persona. I liked how your brother seemed like he was in a zen state while he competently made it happen. That made me crack up all the more at the lead singer.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

I'll never figure out the pictures direct from the iPhone. Lmao


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I like Hank Sr in moderation. Can't stand Jr. Modern country is hit or miss for me.

I've nearly abandoned playing guitar for woodworking. My love for music has always surpassed my talent.

Hope I didn't offend Smitty again.

Hog wears a suspensory.


----------



## 489tad

Jordan thanks for the culture. Your brother gots the goods.

Eric Faster than Hell!

Wait we have one brother plays guitar another plays drums. Um, Van Palmframer? Sorry I havent had a beer in two days.


----------



## Airframer

Sorry bout that… guess I shouldn't mention that my older brother designed and built the guitarist Scarlett Amp then. I used to play in a band with both of them (bass player here) but life happened and I had to fade away.. kinda miss it at times though.


----------



## DanKrager

'nother gravity problem at Mark's. We've got gravity holes happening…be careful out there!
DanK


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Thanks Dan. I feel better for the chuckle.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, former bass player here as well. And my love of music goes far beyond my talent, come to think of it woodworking seems to be going the same rout! :0)


----------



## Tim457

Jordan I could listen to that all day.
Stupid question warning, but what is that footrest for?


----------



## jordanp

Classical guitarist use a footrest at a certain height and angle to elevate one leg to support the natural curve of the guitar. This also puts them in proper posture without have to support the weight of the guitar.


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldnt be offended if someone showed some disdain toward Kiss. Go on and let it fly Smitty. Dont even hold back. Youll feel better.

Mark - put the thumb button to the right when using the iphone. Im pretty sure that the upholstering came out good but im feelin a lil dizzy tryin to see it. 

Erected some modular shelving to house kids toys. Stock "cherry" veneered MDF. Dont be jealous.


----------



## Slyy

Jordan, that's a dang cool project you made for your bro! He's a dang good player, having a wife who plays flute professionally it's always awesome to see and hear another great performer.

Buddy brought his trailer down to help me haul off some of the cut down oak(?) that was hangin out near my neighborhood. Gotta grab a drawknife at the swap meet this weekend! Going galoot with a hatchet cleaning the bark, about as tiring as I figured it would be. Going to try some splitting tomorrow after work!


----------



## Slyy

My wife showed me some Facebook post about this, had to share it here stir up some conversation. Possibly the weirdest a$$anine product I could imagine, like seriously WTF???!?


----------



## JayT

I don't know, Jake, lysdexic could probably use that to help him "feel like a woman"


----------



## Slyy

He better hope those colors don't run…..


----------



## bhog

Red which definition? You probably mean I have an extra ball sack. If I did I'd tea bag your LN stash with it. All erotic posed extra tea bag pics defiling the knobs n totes which you'd receive in the mail.


----------



## bhog

Got the top glued up for the tv stand and had a lil helper clean the squeeze out.



















Busy day, wanted to get more done on it but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Good times. And good thing she looks like her mama.

And yes, I was referring to the way your nuts splash in the toilet water when your not wearing the proper equipment.


----------



## jmartel

I like the fact that it has a hole cut out. Good engineering.


----------



## Slyy

Red I'll be honest here, I'm really scared for you imagining what the google image search results were in order for you to find that picture! God bless The guy willing to sacrifice the extra mile for a good joke!


----------



## bhog

Lol. I bet you had nightmares.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hog, you ever build kitchen cabinets for people. I have folks ht me up from time to time. It's tempting because there's some much markup in those buggers. I'm pretty sure I could make better cabinets for less.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure Hog could have made it through the perforations. No engineering required.

The new pink button is hilarious, along with hoping that it doesn't run. Made my morning.

Cute shop helper Hog, she looks just like me. I kind of hoped that the glue snot would have flung off that putty knife and slapped you in the face.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What the hell happened in here? Weirdos.


----------



## chrisstef

Really T, youre surprised that something weird happened in this thread? Im more surprised when something weird doesnt happen.










I heard you showed up 3 hours early to get a good seat T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who said I was surprised?

Uh huh, eating indeed….


----------



## woodcox

lol. There are a couple funny maiden names in my family tree. My poor daughter…


----------



## jordanp

That event will do DOWN in history for sure..


----------



## lysdexic

Remember hand tools can injure as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Through 2 fingers? Permanent Spock.


----------



## jordanp

pneumatic nail gun?


----------



## 7Footer

omg the reviews on my new pink button are epic.. That is hilarious.


----------



## 489tad

That had to be a, " don't hit it till I tell you to" moment.


----------



## jordanp

Or a "Hold my beer and watch this" moment


----------



## bhog

Red , do it. Grab ya a kreg jig if you don't already have one and go to town. Sure somebody around here does doors n drawers.

I shot a nail through my right pointer finger just like the xray.


----------



## Slyy

Bet he flipped his wife the bird one too many times!!! Did she just ask you to clean around the nail BYo?

You learn a lot of life lessons working as an OR nurse at a trauma center, one for today: when the 1 ton steel beam stars to fall over, move outa the way!

















Yeah, when my wife showed me the "pink button" thing I was speechless, the reviews were priceless!


----------



## jordanp

Holy crap… looks like he has a few surgeries in his future.. possibly some metal hardware to boot.


----------



## lysdexic

I am *soo *thankful that I do not have to take care of that stuff anymore. See you in 8 hours Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

That's the truth Jake, just get outta the way. When I started doing demolition my first foreman preached it every time we started removing heavy steel. If it starts to go just let it go and also have an evacuation route just in case things start to get hairy on ya. Both legs and an arm … yowchies.

I also learned why you shouldn't put tanks of oxygen and acetylene in a boom lift with you while cutting steel. When youre 40' in the air and your tank catches a blow back it takes forever to get back down to the ground. That was kinda scary.


----------



## racerglen

Steph then there was the call out to one of our local sea-ment yards.
Guy decided to use the oxy-ass rig to weld a bracket on the cart the tanks were riding in..
Fortunaetly the a$$ was the tank that pooped..lotta black fluffy smokin' flame and REAL nervious fire fighters fogging the tank..
Part 2..
high school class mate started at the swamill before me, got the forklift job.
One night he decide dthe old ford needed a hanger for his hard hat when it was coffee time.
Simple..weld a bracket to the cage..
BUT forgot the battery for the 'lift was right below..MMMmm that was exciting too.


----------



## jmartel

Got the magnets in. Damn these things are strong. Man I love Amazon Prime.


----------



## jordanp

Yea I love me some neodymium magnets.


----------



## Tugboater78

one of quite a few projects i need to post, been a busyass beaver this past week, finally got some shop time in. too bad my momentum is going to be halted come thursday morning.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/97732

built a loft on one end of building today, pulled a ton of ******************** out of the way. that big bench replaced my old "awkward" outfeed, which is being transformed into a drill press cabinet or, if i can do it, going to turn it into a portable mitersaw station. Ran the old green painted top through the planer and got some beautiful looking wood, not sure what it is though. thought i had all the nails out of it, i was mistaken, had to replace the blades.


















had to rip out some holes in the 2 boards that made up the top and put in a piece of pine and glued it all back together.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good to see you back in the shop Tug. Nice lookin plane on your outfeed table


----------



## Tugboater78

i had to get it out and show it off BRK  it smoothed out the edges on the oak strips afterall and some of the base pieces too.
sitting beside my t11 5.5 and the #5 i won. they all got used at some point while making the table.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, Justin! And, good to see ya!


----------



## chrisstef

Day 4 of toddler sickness. Dads turn to stay home and while the spud seems to be on the mend im hacking up some crap you could hang wallpaper with. This should be interesting lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Welcome back Tug.
Stef, good luck with Lil' Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice job Tug.

Poor spud. Baby tending is no easy task while healthy, while sick would be a nightmare. Hope you are both on the mend soon.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I've found that Handy Manny on Netflix is a life saver in situations like this.


----------



## chrisstef

Love me some handy manny Todd. Were currently on our 4th episode of mickey mouse clubhouse. Hes comin around and i think his fever finally broke. Theres no way i could be a stay at home dad. 3 hours in and im all ready goin a little crazy.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I'm the same way. The wife and I try to give each other one night off a week from parental duties. Last night was my night to watch the goomer… I haven't the foggiest as to how she does this day in and day out.


----------



## Slyy

So, Wednesday is day off/first weekend for me at work every week, being productive finally got a friend with a trailer out and picked up some wood I've previously mentioned. Not really sure what it is, hard to tell with it lying on its side, maybe elm, maybe white oak?
Pieces are all roughly 2 1/2' x 3 1/2' so maybe I can split some up, make a vice chop? Suck at splitting it into something usable for woodworking and just make it firewood?
Anyways time to cut some kerfs and use some wedges.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yes! Get some.


----------



## chrisstef

Also get the bengay ready. You got some stones Jake!


----------



## Slyy

Ah worth atleast to give me something to do I suppose. Also anyone got any good links to other methods of raw logs to lumber using hand tools? I've got some ideas, found a few things here and there but thought the panel might have a few resources as well


----------



## jordanp

I'm in the process of finishing up a blog on making a maul to hammer in guts for splitting logs..

Im no expert on the subject but I have split several logs using this method. As well as a froe.


----------



## Slyy

Aslo forgot add, if Stef's recommending the "beengay" that means he's coming over to my house? Locking my doors!


----------



## bhog

" no more locked doors !! "


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef has been gay for a long time.

Not to get off topic or be misogynistic but has anyone else noticed that women are insane? Maybe it's just the weather.


----------



## Tim457

Jake I've been looking into this a lot. Basic ways are splitting with wedges first then froe and mallet, or sawing. Splitting is way easier but wastes more wood, especially if the grain isn't dead straight. Then you clean up with an axe and keep safe. If you want to saw you get the biggest rip saw you can and go to town. Make sure to take a long enough stroke to clear the sawdust out of the gullets.

Here's a nutty video somebody posted here on LJ.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMWIcxkTMu8#t=11
Yours are already bucked to length so you don't need to do as much work, but the best bit from that video was using a large number of wedges to get the wood to split off as a full plank not just chair spindle size pieces. You can also do metal wedges and gluts or a combination of the two. 
Here's Curtis buchannan doing more basic splitting:




In this one he's using a glut:





Here's some more riving links:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/the-best-oak-money-cant-buy
http://www.greenwoodworking.com/RivingArticle
http://www.hurstwic.org/history/articles/manufacturing/text/viking_woodworking_riving.htm
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/showthread.php?t=48516

Here's one on sawing, he used a crosscut saw which made it a ton more work but it would be a ridiculous workout either way. Better would have been to find a plain tooth pattern crosscut saw with regular triangular teeth and refile them to rip pattern.
http://www.timberframe-tools.com/natural-timbers/rip-sawing-an-old-log/
Here's another. Says it took 8 hours of sawing:


----------



## Boatman53

Tony in consideration of the state of my household at the moment I have to agree with you. I don't imply to lump them all together. Just the one I'm involved with.
Jim


----------



## 7Footer

^ No more locked doors!

Great pull there Hog, a little Next Friday, there are so many great lines in that movie.

Look here baby, ya hittin' dem corners to goddamn fast, you need to slow this MF'er down. Ya understand? I almost spilt my yak on dis $200 suit. C'mon baby, get it together. Damn.


----------



## summerfi

I went to the doc today for my 2 week post-op checkup. The good news is, he took my surgical cast off and put me in a boot. Still no weight bearing for 4 more weeks though. The really good news is, I came away with pictures that are some pretty good bragging material. Anybody missing a couple of deck screws?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yikes Bob. Glad your on the right track at least.

Looks like Tim is another thorough LJ researcher

I've spent the last two days in classroom for railroad operations training and testing. I need a beer.


----------



## chrisstef

No spillin the yak. E&J should be respected lol.

Kept the kid alive. I consider that a dad victory. Even managed to get a lil work in on a disston miter box saw during nap time. I couldnt fathom doing that all day everyday.

Yes women, all woman, have some level of crazy in them just like all guys have some level of disgusting in them. Its probably the same pair of chromosomes, just on different sides.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get well Bob.

Drink deep Red.

Well done Stef.

Thanks for a the affirmation on the crazy front.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, gnarly. A few years ago I had them take all of the hardware out of my leg and ankle. I literally had a screw loose - and it hurt every step of the way. So now I have some sweet fasteners for a special projects some day.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet looking hardware Bob!! Some say that Orthopaedics is carpentry on people!

Tim thanks for the links, actually quite helpful. Tried my first of the smaller logs, my conclusion: I'm gonna be ripped by the end of it if I stick through, and I need more wedges!!

My theory on women: How can you possibly understand something that isnt capable of understanding itself?

Red, beer time my friend, beer time!

So first log split in twain, hardwork. Need a draw knife, mallet and hatchet are slow and will make my arms giant while stripping bark, but it's slow! I want to try using a rip saw but feel I should get the bark/dirt holding material off first or there's a lot of sharpening in my future. Still don't know for sure what wood I have here no unpleasant odor as I cut it (almost has a faint cedar like odor). Also the airforce has been flying fighter trainers, AWACS and B-52's overhead all day so I've had some good entertainment all around!


----------



## DanKrager

That's a beautiful looking split there, Jake! 
I haven't taken time to follow all the links, above, but one method I've learned is to lay a log between something secure to keep it from rolling around. Then using a level, lay out the biggest square you can on the smaller end first, then lay out the same size square on the other end. Connect the corners with a chalk line from end to end, snapping as clear a line as possible. Then every six to 12 inches (depending on how straight) crosscut to the lines all four sides. Then using a splitting tool, (old timers use a broad axe) knock off the wood between the saw cuts. You end up with a square beam that could be sawn or split into planks, grain permitting.

I tried vigorously for two days to put a wedge into a piece of that osage orange that I recently harvested. Has anyone ever seen a three pound wedge squarely hit with a 12 lb hammer fly 25' straight up? That log spits them out like watermelon seeds! And it's frozen! Need more galoot!
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Oh, one of these hedge pieces is going to become a shop log.

Some day I'll be turning several osage orange mallets of various sizes. I'll do a couple and post some pictures. I can supply as many as you want!
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Jake!

"Oh, one of these hedge pieces is going to become a shop log." - That will make one fine shop log for sure. Mauricio will be proud.


----------



## Slyy

Dan - in high school I worked summers for my father (he was head of Grounds and Labor at Ok State) I remember one particular summer cutting down a row of 25 or so Osage oranges. It took us FOR-EV-ER!! I think they just laughed at our chainsaws…...

I'll be honest I may end up cheating some with the chainsaw cutting a kerf for the wedges but it'll all be fun! Galoot at 89%


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My buddy has one of these. It's the only splittin we do.


----------



## DanKrager

Das not a wood splitter…Dis is a WOODSPLITTER! I bet this hedge would bend the pusher!
DanK


----------



## Slyy

First it was magnetic dovetail guides, then it was gasoline splitters, what's next Rojo: giant CNC woodworking machine to COMPLETELY eliminate the human element? The mans cheating himself out of being a woodworker


----------



## Tim457

That's screwy Bob. Cool picture.

Jake, nice split for sure. Definitely want to get the bark off before sawing since an axe or drawknife is easier to sharpen than a saw. Drawknife is easier for thin bark but if you get the right angle with the axe head you can use it a bit like a drawknife to shear the bark off, but push instead of pulling towards you. Use the mass of the axe head to your advantage. Also you only need to get the bark off in the narrow strip you're going to saw through and only really the outer layer that holds the dirt.


----------



## donwilwol

all I know *Bob*, is last time I drove a wood screw in my foot I wasn't a happy camper. Happy recovery!!


----------



## lysdexic

Orthopaedic surgery vs woodworking:

No straight lines, nothing is square
"Glue -ups" take 4-6 weeks
You don't have to suction bleeding so you can see the cut line on your dovetails
Wood doesn't complain and seek out narcotics
A shaker side table will never sue you
You don't design anything. Somebody/something else made the design. You just try to restore it.

Other than that it is pretty much the same. Seriously.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Funny stuff Scotty.

Cool video Dan. Imagine the ships the vikings could have built with one of those.


----------



## Slyy

LMAO Scotty, that's seriously funny! I'd add to the "glue-ups" you tables don't get up and walk around on their freshly glued legs long before the glue has set…..


----------



## jordanp

Nice split.. many more to come from the looks of that load.


----------



## summerfi

Cool comparison Scott. You mean I could have had one of these guys work on me for a whole lot less $$$? Oh wait…I wouldn't want that. No, I wouldn't want that at all.


----------



## jmartel

And back to magnetic dovetail guides.

Got my stock gluing up at the moment. Decided to use some stuff from that real nice piece of maple I found in the clearance bin at Home Depot a month or two back.

The board I'm using (just an off cut piece):










And the stock all glued up. This should give me enough to make a couple mess-ups with.


----------



## john2005

Get some Jake, you're the man.

Dan, can't wait to see some of that Osage orange.


----------



## exelectrician

Hi Bob, I can see the surgeon saying to his nurse " Two screws and a Torx driver No 20"

Man that looks painful, get well soon.


----------



## lysdexic

Bob, you will find that "these guys" are not the expensive part.

Also, should have added to the list: that you are not required, under penalty of law, to build said Shaker side table for free.

Sorry, I need one more cup of coffee.


----------



## Slyy

True dat on all counts Scotty! Wait till the bill from the HOSPITAL comes in!
State of the shop today: Amputation Thursday at work! One of our trauma guys runs one of the biggest amputation reconstruction practices in the country, "ain't nothing but a good time"......


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for the frustration Scotty.

That sounds awful Jake.


----------



## jordanp

Too gloomy around here.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you guys get hot feet while sleeping? Ive always ran a little bit warm but after catching baby stef's awesome cold I literally had to walk into the basement and stand on the cold floor to cool off the dogs last night. Kinda weird I thought.

Amputation Thursday … now theres something id rather not be a part of. On either side of the knife.


----------



## lysdexic

Hot feet is usually caused by nematodes (worms). Do you walk around barefoot? Have strange odor to your urine? Excessive bowl streaking when you deficate? Illicit drugs use or intimate contact with small farm animals?

These are all causes of burning feet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hot feet? Nope, never. Odd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, now it is making more sense…..


----------



## Hammerthumb

This mornings diagnosis brought to you by Dr. Scotty.^


----------



## jordanp

It's the farm animals…. I was telling myself the same thing when he said hot feet…
no more stump training those poor creatures stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Im good for like 4 out of 5 Scotty. Very rarely am I bare foot. Im no hippy.


----------



## Slyy

Farm animals for sure!


----------



## 489tad

Scotty funny comparisons. I had neighbors. She is a er doc, he's ortho. He was in between practices. She'd break his stones and tell him to set up in dans garage. Not much difference in what the two of you do. I would sometimes get his ortho magazines in my mail. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## summerfi

Please guys, don't say the word "amputation" around me right now.

As for the bill from the hospital, I wasn't thinking hospital, I was thinking Stef with a cordless drill and a couple deck screws in his basement. But I've rethought that plan - NO!

And, Stef - I also have one hot foot. I think it's due to all the foam rubber and velcro wrapped around it.


----------



## jmartel

Whoever needs an amputation, send them to me. I'll do it for half price. I got a table saw, or a Band Saw if they are larger limbs.

Who wants a bandsaw box made out of a leg?


----------



## JayT

Who wants a bandsaw box made out of a leg?

Nah, I hear there is a lot of shrinkage and movement.


----------



## chrisstef

Nah, I hear there is a lot of shrinkage and movement.

As much as youd probably hope, Im pretty sure it wasn't the third leg he was amputating there JayT.


----------



## JayT

Stef, get your LJ's straight. I'm not the one that "Feels like a woman".

Maybe Bruce Jenner would volunteer?


----------



## jmartel

There's only shrinkage when it's cold out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is the story you are going with? I guess if it makes you feel better.


----------



## jmartel

It's the only thing that keeps me from crying myself to sleep at night. Despite the wife trying to reassure me that "It's fine. It really doesn't matter"


----------



## AnthonyReed

She lies to you because she loves you, so at least you have that going for ya.


----------



## ToddJB

Somebodies compensating with a HUGE lego collection.


----------



## bhog

Stef only fornicates *large* farm animals so he's safe there , right?


----------



## jordanp

Everything's bigger here in Texas….

Including our farm animals *Stef*!


----------



## chrisstef

They just busted some guy for trying to hump a cow while his buddy videotaped it. He was local to here but I think it happened in upstate NY. Drove an EP3.


----------



## ShaneA

thank goodness it was not an orange prius.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?!?


----------



## bhog

Finished that tv table.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You sure turn out nice work for a deviant.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna be a nice upgrade from the shoebox you currently have your TV sitting on of there Hog.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice work Hogarina


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's nice work hog.


----------



## bhog

That's curly cherry and wide walnut shoebox to you sister stef.

Thanks dudes.

Here's a country song I wrote for you country fans ;

Ole Tony was a good old soul
He'd suck and stroke till his mouth got sore


----------



## AnthonyReed

It doesn't rhyme or mention a pick-up truck.

Lackluster effort at best.


----------



## bhog

You're just jealous.

Brown noser !! Bayum.


----------



## chrisstef

I second Tony's remarks Hog. That song was weak bro. A two liner? Lets face it youre no Ronnie Van Zant and he's the only one that can pull off a 2 liner song. We'll him and the boys from ZZ Top.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You mad bro?


----------



## bhog

In the back of his pick up truck

Anthony Reed often £uck€d

Homeless dudes,bar hags and scabs

And in his hair lived lice like crabs


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahahah…. much better.


----------



## bhog

I'm so angry.

Shop day, finished some sh1t. Now I'm off to lift.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Roid rage.


----------



## bhog

Lol. You gotta get the beat in ur head and then it's gold.


----------



## chrisstef

songwriting redemption complete.


----------



## ShaneA

The song is still missing a mention of a hound dog, and a lost love…(could be one and the same, that is for the writer to decide) then and only then will it be a proper country song.


----------



## JayT

And prison, Shane, don't forget that a proper country song mentions prison. Whether the jail stint involved the singer, the lost love or his/her mother is again the writer's prerogative.


----------



## summerfi

And a good country song has to mention, beer, white lightning, or other such liquids. That should make all you guys country music fans.


----------



## 489tad

Don't forget about a couple of kissing cousins.

"so I just reached out and kicked old green teeth right in the knee" 
CDB


----------



## bhog

I give up. I'm not a country song writer.

I do know a country song writer though. He's also got a radio show.


----------



## darinS

and don't forget mama, you gotta have mama in the perfect country western song.






edit to more accurately describe.


----------



## Slyy

Man work makes me miss out on this thread way too much! The gist of what I got was: Hog loves Stef and wrote him a pretty country love song. Did I leave anything off?

Also, picked up a few more wedges, back at the house, it's 55 out. Time to get cracking on some more wood!


----------



## jordanp

Trying to dial in this thing…









I feel like I should name her…

Anyone know if a slight camber on the iron will keep it from jointing the board at 90 degrees?


----------



## bhog

I'd put a slight camber on it Jordan.


----------



## jordanp

It already has a camber and I can't seem to joint a 90 degree edge with that camber. But if I grab my #5 it's no problem..


----------



## chrisstef

Check your vice. Mine cocks the work piece to one side and i like to bevel edges when i dont put extra emphasis to one side of the board.

Edit: Err scratch that ^. I should read better.


----------



## bhog

Run it through the jointer( lol)


----------



## AnthonyReed

^D!ck


----------



## jordanp

+1 Tony..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Double espresso or as Hog calls it hot coco.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And trains. Don't forget trains.


----------



## Mosquito

Had my latest case mod in for some photos by a professional. Lookin' good, can't wait to get the photos back


----------



## jmartel

First joints off of the guide I made. Not as pretty as Red's, but then again, I basically haven't done any dovetail joints before. My best attempt yet, and it was the easiest.










I am going to make a second guide out of the stock I have, since I angled the guide the wrong direction. It should flare inward instead of outward. Didn't realize I did that until I tried to use it.


----------



## JayT

Case looks sweet, Mos. Make sure to post some of the pro pics when you get them.

Good start, jmart. I have to admit, though, that I snickered a bit about making the doverail guide angle out instead of in.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Well, all this dovetail talk got me thinking…I've never tried to cut dovetails before. So I went out to the shop the other night and grabbed some poplar. I thought to myself "I'm not an uncoordinated baby with moose hands. I can mark and cut a bunch of angles that fit together."




























No. No I can't. I'm apparently an uncoordinated baby with moose hands…and poor eye sight. They look pretty bad in the pictures but I assure you they look worse in real life. After attempting to fit these together I suddenly had a great deal of respect for anyone that can cut pins and tails that even moderately hold the boards together. This attempt falls far short of being useful as anything other than an example of what doesn't work.


----------



## chrisstef

Slick lookin case Mos. You do a really nice job on those.

Solid work on those tails Jmart.

Looks like we are going to be blessed with another snowstorm late this weekend. Sunday night and all through the day on Monday. Some one needs to take mother nature out on a date, get her good and liquored on the yak, and show her a good time afterwards. Hog, Tony, 7footer … im lookin at you guys. She's an old broad and I know you guys are into that. Knock the dust off that would ya.


----------



## chrisstef

Billy - there's nothing wrong with those in my book. If hand cutting dovetails was easy everyone would be doing it. There's a lot of things that have to go perfect to make really good dovetails by hand. One step at a time and youll get em down no doubt.

Moose hands … does that mean you have moose knuckles?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Moose knuckle*s*? Plural? I don't think I'll ever be able to live up to your fantasies, bro.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Also, thanks but those pictures really don't show how poorly they were cut. It literally did not hold together without assistance. I guess not bad for my first time but it really did cause me to immediately understand just how precise even a "loose fitting" dovetail joint is cut. I'll be giving that a try another six or seven thousand more times. As bad as they are, I know where I screwed up a couple times and have ideas on how to do better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stunning work as always Mos. Yes, please post the other pics if you can.

Not bad at all Jmart.

Billy stick with it. It will fall together little by little.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'd spin her for you Stef but she will not answer my call.


----------



## chrisstef

I hold high standards to my fantasies. Most have not been met and most will never be met but that does not mean that I will lose hope in finding the multiple moose knuckle dinner bun bandit.


----------



## JayT

Billy, the dovetails may be loose but are actually not that bad for a first attempt. Your angles are parallel, at least, so the only real adjustment is making sure to saw and chop on the waste side and pare to a good fit. If your saw has too much set to the teeth, it makes it difficult to accurately gauge. Don't know if that is the case here, but you might consider having a dedicated dovetail saw with minimal set-either Japanese pull saw or western style will work fine, just a matter of preference.

Unsolicited advice from another dovetail newbie. You don't want to ask too much-stef can tell you where soliciting leads.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks JayT. I intend to eventually have a dedicated dovetail saw but I'm still working on acquiring the tools I want/need. I didn't consider the set of the teeth but I did notice I wasn't consistently cutting to the waste side of the line.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Billy- really isn't bad for your first shot. The goal is to dicipher where your lacking, and get better every attempt.

Jmart- definitely not bad. Looks like if you made sure to cut on the waste side of your line, you'd have it!


----------



## summerfi

Looks like we are going to be blessed with another snowstorm late this weekend. Sunday night and all through the day on Monday.

We're having a blizzard here this morning. About 2' of snow on the ground and another foot expected. HIGH winds and snow blowing everywhere. Everything, and I mean everything, is closed down. It's rare even for schools to close here. Temp is 22 degrees, but supposed to go below zero by tomorrow. I should take some pics, huh.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, it was more of just a quick test last night to see if the concept works.

Right when I started cutting, I realized that I made a mistake on the guide. Oh well, it was a proof of concept anyway. Now I'll remake it, correctly this time, and get some more practice in. I had to scramble around trying to find cutoffs of stuff that had been planed already, but wasn't something exotic like yellowheart/walnut burl. I managed to find some 1/2" maple to try it on that I put screws through to lift pieces off the ground for finishing.


----------



## summerfi

Out my back door.









My deck.









My driveway.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks Red.

I don't envy you folks with the snow. It's bitter cold this morning here in northern VA but no snow.


----------



## jordanp

Time to move to Texas..


----------



## jmartel

Gorgeous weather in Seattle the past few days. 50+ and Sunny.


----------



## jordanp

Those two words in the same sentence don't make any sense Jmartel (Sunny - Seattle)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Much like heterosexual and Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Or Hog and endowed.


----------



## summerfi

I tried going for a walk on my crutches this morning. Bad idea.


----------



## chrisstef

2' of snow with more to come Bob … that sucks. A walk in that kidna weather will produce some serious snotsicles.

There's no need to beat around the bush Tony, if you wanna fly me out west so that you can attempt to bed me just say it.

I started my great saw file hunt of 2014 today. Scored 2 6" xslim made in USA Nicholsons. I will find the NOS mother lode.


----------



## jmartel

It's basically constantly sunny in the Summers. It's the winters that are always overcast. And for that I'm thankful. When it's clear in the winter it gets way too cold. Clouds insulate the city.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah @ "attempt"? You are hard to get now?


----------



## 7Footer

Stef I'll take one for the team. You know what they say - The older the berry the sweeter the juice.

You ever heard of El Nino? Well this is El *************************, now come on down here and let me tap dat ass.


----------



## chrisstef

Hard to get is defined as a double shot of espresso and a live show. Build me up buttercup.

Lol 7. Its friiday, aint got sh!t ta do. I got mind control over Deebo. Said she look like Janet Jackson, more like Freddie Jackson.


----------



## widdle

puff puff give..funny movie..fer cher..


----------



## chrisstef

Don't go messin up the rotation. And no politicin' on it.


----------



## jordanp

This is hilarious..

Move long…....


----------



## bhog

I would ruin Mother Nature, sexually.

Tony , quit fishing for d1ck pics again.


----------



## chrisstef

Bringin your own form of thinder huh Hog. Thats my boy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob, your picture had me laughing good. Stay warm up there.

Sending lots of good Karma to the cashier at builders supply today. She called me later to let me know I'd given her an extra $100 bill. Whew! I appreciate that. Darn sticky bills.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's a good laugh for ya. Wonder if Bob was like this after surgery.

Jack after wisdom teeth.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa red. That almost sucked didnt it. Good on the cashier for making the right decision.

Its Friday night snitches, cha'll up to?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The usual. I'm on call while you guys are drinkin beer.


----------



## widdle

im gonna hit up jack's dentist and pick up some o'doul's…


----------



## summerfi

Red, the similarities of that video to me after surgery are remarkable. I was crying harder though.

They just announced on the TV news that an avalanche in the suburbs of my town took out a 2 story house this afternoon. A child who was playing in the yard is missing. They are digging through the remains of the house for survivors.


----------



## Slyy

No call here, beer is desperately needed soon!
Got to splitting more of this raw wood. Cut kerf with chainsaw, free hand using a straight board as a guide. Insert cheap harbor freight felling wedges and VOILA!! Occasionally had to cheat and clean out splits with the saw, but all in all a good couple hours!









Still not sure what wood this is, kinda smells like smoking wood, hickory or pecan? No evidence of pecans where it was lying though…..


----------



## lysdexic

Bob - that is bad news. Period.

No barley pops for me. I am waiting to pick up the "baby girl princess" from tennis.

In the meantime I am making a shelf for our bathroom window. It gets strong morning sun and is a great place for plants. The ledge is only a couple inches and the missus wants a shelf. I started out using joinery precision but it is no use. This requires a rasp.

Somebody tell why I am sneaking up on a bead of caulk. Not quite there yet.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice work there Slyy!
O'Douls for me also Widdle. But that's my normal brew.
Sorry about the bad weather there Bob. Hope they are successful on the search. Lost our good weather here to a rainstorm. But I hear Cali is getting hammered.


----------



## summerfi

They dug the child out and he's in the hospital. This was right on the edge of town.

http://www.kpax.com/news/breaking-avalanche-triggered-in-rattlesnake-area/


----------



## 7Footer

I kind of feel like gargling some scotch cuz I've heard it can cure colds, I never get sick and got caught a cold coming back from Vegas, prob from some bag on the plane. And then on wednesday night in my city league basketball I jacked up my ankle, I'm a mess right now! Worst part is I usually wear braces on both ankles but I got this new pair of Air Force One's and they've been making my left foot hurt (which is my good ankle), so I decided to go without the brace. Bad choice, stupid stupid me, I should've known. Might just have to go low key and stick to the meds tonight.

Kankle Status:


----------



## Tim457

Heck yeah Jake that's awesome.

Scott gotta give the missus the wood she wants.


----------



## 489tad

7 you sure the ankle is only jacked? Looks painful. I would do meds and scotch.


----------



## Slyy

Gentlemen, break time happy Friday to ya:


----------



## DanKrager

Jake, I'm jealous of your great splits! It won't take long to get one side flat enough to put the other through…oh never mind. Can't see enough of the wood detail to tell what kind. Pecan would be darkish like that. That seems darker than our hickory. Should be able to tell from the bark, but can't. It's not shag bark hickory like we have here also. 
Bob, that is terrible news about the avalanche. While I would enjoy that much snow (for awhile…until I got tired of running my snow blower) I can't imagine the horror of being under that snow. 
Lysdexic, don't forget to undercut the profile. You can get almost water tight fits that way…good luck.
DanK


----------



## summerfi

Dang 7'-er, your foot looks worse than mine. Ice and elevation are your friends.

Scott, I made a similar shelf for my wife's kitchen window a few years ago. As you can see, it's well used.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah it's pretty painful but just a bad sprain, I've done it several times, Wednesday was the first time in about 2 years that I haven't worn my braces on both feet. I would probably do the combo of some meds & scotch if I were single, but wifey (the good little soon-to-be nurse) really frowns upon that and gets uber pissed if she gets wind of me co-mingling my booze and meds… So I'll prob just lay low… I don't have any pain pills for the foot cuz I didn't even go to the doc, but those nighttime cold meds usually do the trick.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Bob but I don't have any deck screws in mine, I can't imagine what that feels like, I feel for ya. I'll be back on the court in a couple weeks.


----------



## Slyy

Wow Bob, avalanche story kinda blows….. Hope your foot is doing great though!

7' - just remember though too, you only get one set of ankles. Hard to get around if they're too f'd up! Scotch scotch scotch, pain pill, scotch scotch, sleep.

Dan I've really started to figure out that identifying mystery wood is, in fact, damn hard. 
Thx for the words of encouragement also. Gotta say, I feel I earned that beer and salsa, I'm gonna feel all that tomorrow. Just two of EIGHT of those little less than 4'x3' logs split up, a good excuse to get outside and get some exercise in if anything else!

Going rust hunting in the morning, anyone need me to pick something up?  The guy with the 45 that I (stupidly) didn't get last month should be back with it tomorrow! Also found a Millers Falls No 85 breast drill for $25 on c-list, not seen one before and Oldtoolheaven shows they were made just 10 years (1912-22) think I'm gonna take that plunge!


----------



## summerfi

Jake, if you see an 1825 brass backed Samuel Hill backsaw in good shape, pick it up for me. I can't afford more than 10 bucks though. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I ditto what bob said on the saw. Avalanche = not cool.

Damn 7. Thats ugly.

I will solidly affirm the previous days notion that woman are crazy. I had to break away and retire to the shop to reinstate rational thinking.


----------



## widdle

Nice work slyy..


----------



## chrisstef

I like your tub Scotty. Looks comfy.


----------



## bhog

Hmm you guys must not have hog skills. My daughters tell me at least a hundred times a day that they love me and my wife bought me a new 55" tv for my basement living room. I hope it doesn't go south at this address.


----------



## 489tad

Neighbors birthday tonight. Irish bar.


----------



## jmartel

Stopped by Harbor Freight today and picked up a 1" travel Dial indicator for $12, and my order from McMaster Carr came in yesterday. Got all the hardware for that tenoning jig. Hopefully I can knock it out this weekend.


----------



## Boatman53

I've finally got some visible progress on that car project of mine these last couple of weeks.










And heads up for my friends here (at least the closer ones) I am about to pick up another Walker-Turner lathe. I don't know much about it yet. Might get it this weekend. I don't need two. Anybody need a lathe for a very reasonable price? More details as they come available.
Sorry to hear about all the accidents. Stay safe everyone.
Jim


----------



## john2005

Yep, glad they found that boy. Takes all the fun out of a snow day.

Jake, looking awesome! Glad you gabbed that stuff. Gonna be good for projects.

7' sorry but the foot. I know it sounds weird but look at some insoles. I used to not even be able to walk on a gym floor without throwing an ankle. We're talking taping before every practice. One day I went to get some new kicks and while demanding ones with better ankle support, the owner of the store convinced me it had nothing to do with ankle support. I left with low tops and arch supports and in the last 15 years have only lost 1 or 2. Even trail running (roots & rocks &stuff) didn't bother them. Like I said, doesn't make sense but it worked. Whatever all that is worth


----------



## john2005

Oh yeah, and it's Friday night….....










Yeah…........So getting a snowblower next year. Starting to look like popeye, only taller.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Man you guys get some snow. Also very happy to hear that found that child.

Jim- The chitty bang car is coming along nicely.

Stef- no kiddin on the lost cash. Lord knows I earned those bills milling up a million-and-a-half craft parts this week;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Ah finally, I'm to far north for the 18" of snow. My project for next week is already cancelled. Big city folks and snow don't go hand and hand.


----------



## chrisstef

Not nice Don. Yo know that means that im just south enough of you to take the brunt of things on monday. Heres hoping it stays even further south.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm between the two of you so I guess I'll go skiing!
Ordering a wood vise screw and a BC cross cross today, hope to get it in a few weeks.


----------



## Slyy

My wife is jealous of all your snow, I however, am not.

Rust hunt Saturday begineth, wish us luck.


----------



## summerfi

Man you guys get some snow.

This is the most snow I've seen in the 12 years we've lived in Missoula. We used to live 200 miles NW of here, and during the winter of 1996/97 we got over 12 feet of snow total. I had a 6 1/2 foot fence around my garden, and it completely disappeared. All I did that winter was plow snow and shovel roofs.


----------



## woodcox

Meh. First dove tails at work.


----------



## 489tad

Summerfi I kinda feel your pain, smaller scale.

Woodcox your firsts are great. Lines look straight. I've been practicing and thats about where I'm at. You'll have this in no time.


----------



## ToddJB

Red - I've got a foamer in training


----------



## Slyy

Jee-Zus Bob!!! A 6' fence buried 6' feet under the snow…... We had a blizzard a few years back about 8-10". Stopped oklahoma dead in its tracks for over a week…...

Woodcox - any DT's are good DT's, you can only get better at them! My first (and only) so far were HORRIBLE! Thought my chisels were sharp, not even close. Just moved the pine out of the way really rather than cut it!! Oh well, anything helps you learn!

Found a great deal on some Stanley planes y'all, I can grab one for someone if they want/need it!








Also had some rulers priced about the same I thought:









Did pick up a few Millers Falls pieces, a nice jackplane and a nifty belly drill with alligator jaws and a built in level. Gonna identify the specific models when I get home. Threw in an irwin adjustable bit, $20 for the lot.


----------



## 7Footer

Man that is a crap load of snow, looks fun to romp around in but I'd imagine it gets old having to work around it pretty fast, like Jake said here in Oregon if we get 6" the city is shutdown for about 3 days..

Funny you mention about the insoles John, I bought a pair for the new kicks cuz they had zero arch support and now they definitely felt better, I may have just tweaked my foot somehow a few weeks before and never got it back too 100%. I should have known better than to play without the brace tho.

Haven't been rust hunting in a while, I need to get out there!


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, this will help on the breast drill.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful Jim. Congrats on the new lathe.

Damn John, I like exercise but that would get old.

BC Cross??!!! - Right on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd, do something quick! Take him to the playground that all the baby chicks hang out in… something, anything, help that poor boy.


----------



## john2005

Wife got home last night (nurse at the hospital where the avalanche victims went). Turns out the boy did code, but they got him back and she said that was lookin pretty good. The lady on the other hand was questionable. Her core temp was around 75*. They were pumping her blood out through a machine to warm her up. Kinda made the windy 0* morning feel pretty warm!

And yeah, Tony, I do it for the exercise but this is getting stupid!


----------



## jmartel

Hah. Old fart said breast.


----------



## chrisstef

Only cuz uniboob drill sounds funny. ^

Shop night tonight. Rehabbin a miter box and installing a new handle on the accompanying saw. Tried to introduce a little biggie smalls to the kid … Denied.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- kids do love trains. My buddy runs our "mini train" in parades and such. My kids get the VIP treatment…and they love it. 








-
I got to go play choo-choo about 3am. Not too many foamers out at that hour.

Jake- That's the kind of prices I find around here. Darn antique capitalists.

Jmart- I picked up some PBR….and yes, it beats the crap outta keystone.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - you got denied because you child has taste, try 2pac.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh no he didnt ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Well that's just the way it is"

Love me some Two Pack Shaker.


----------



## Slyy

I thought "two-pack shaker" was bhog's nickname for Stef, usually after his second drink when they go out?

Red that's pretty terrible if those are your "normal" prices! Couldn't hardly believe that he had it priced at almost SEVENTY DOLLARS!!!

PBR = lord of cheap tasteless beers. If cheap is what your after there are a mighty big load of worse choices for sure.


----------



## DanKrager

He asks, "OK. Which of you stiffs wants to be the shop log?" The white logs in the foreground are from a dead ash tree that blew down a few days ago.










Remnants of the monstrous hedge harvest. These are the stragglers…all the logs are in from the field. The main lot is at the sawyers. There should be no shortage of handle stock, mallet material, and maybe some bowls.










This is the payment for the stash. All he wanted is a picnic table with benches. There will be a spindled trestle between the legs. The benches will be stumpy legs tenoned through the half log seats. The top will be secured with captive French cleats. For the top I hope to be able to use live edge planks from the same log so the curved edges will line up closely. Never used this type of log construction before so any tips and pointers are welcome!
DanK


----------



## bhog

Awesome Dan.


----------



## chrisstef

Wicked cool. Whatcha cutting them tenons with dan?


----------



## DanKrager

The tenons are cut with a router mounted on a lathe, my Fox SuperShop. I'll get a picture of it tomorrow. The mortise is a 2" hole that I cut with a sawtoothed Forstner and it's all the Delta drill press wanted to do. This stuff is wicked tough.

Stef, those Jennings bits and driver a new acquisition?
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Excellent start to a wicked cool rustic table Dan, seems like a fair trade to me!!

Like that driver Stef! Saw an adjustable perfect handle wrench today at the market, made me think of you, woulda grabbed it too of they didn't want $15 for it. You still looking for more like that? Seem to remember you getting a good haul recently.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, nice driver and I spy a bit box!


----------



## chrisstef

Router mounted on your lathe? Yup i wanna see that. Definately.

The bits arent new but they were out . The driver came in with that last haul i got. Its a pexto with steel pins. Fits my slotted saw nuts perfectly. Loves it. Ive got a couple more awaiting some love and flea season is around the corner Jake so ill pass but i certainly appreciate the look.


----------



## jmartel

Well, not a very productive day in the shop today. I hung my ladder on the ceiling and remade the dovetail guide. That's about it.


----------



## 489tad

I want to see this router set up too. 
















I was able to spend some time in the shop. Milled up some hickory for kitchen drawer dividers and maple and cherry for a new "score four" game board.


----------



## Slyy

What's everyone up to Saturday night? Just got done watching a great Mozart Flute/Harp concerto, now enjoying some handcrafted German style dunkel, PROSIT!!!


----------



## jordanp

Hit almost 80 degrees today and it's suppose to me 20 degrees tomorrow.. Welcome to Texas.. If you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes it will change.


----------



## summerfi

Never got above 4 degrees here today Jordan.


----------



## jordanp

Hot, cold, fine, just pick one for more than 5 minutes hehe


----------



## Slyy

Couldn't agree more Jordan, central OK is about the same! It was 74 on Wednesday, gonna be a low of 7 tonight!!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Got out to the shop tonight with the sole intention of practicing dovetails. I learned a bit from that first attempt and have watched a few different videos on youtube to see what methods others use. I cut numbers 2 and 3 tonight and they were much improved over the first attempt.

Here's the second attempt:




























and here's the third attempt:




























So there's still plenty of room for improvement but these are about 1000 times better than my first attempt. I'm thinking another 60 or 70 attempts and these might start looking like something you'd see on real furniture.

Also, here's a picture of my $17 vise that has made things much easier and saved me considerable time coming up with different ways to clamp stock for various operations:










It's small and cheap but has been one of the most useful things I've brought into the shop.


----------



## summerfi

Lookin' good Billy. Before long you'll be perfect. What saw are you using?


----------



## jmartel

I discovered that my dovetail guide is just about perfectly sized for 3/4" stock. Leaves me about 1/16" before the line that I have to finish up by hand. Now I can just saw it quickly till it hits the upper edge of the guide, and then take my time on the final cut or two.


----------



## ToddJB

Billy, big improvement. Good job.


----------



## Slyy

Billy, I'd say your DT's are coming along! Like I said: only room for improvement!!


----------



## john2005

Heck ya Billy, those are comin around.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks everyone.

As you can see, my biggest problem at this particular moment is sawing below my bottom line. I tend to do it when I remove the waste with my coping saw so I've got to work on that.

Bob, I've got a little 10" Crown gent's saw I'm using. I want to find some backsaws with pistol grip handles. The round handle of the gents saw just doesn't feel right.


----------



## chrisstef

Im surprised that a hot dog shaped handle doesnt fit well in your hand Billy. The tails are comin right along buddy. Dialing in the removal shoulsnt be too hard now that youve got the initial cutting down.

Looks like were gonna be spared from most of the snow this time around. Enjoy It Long Island! Ha!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Hot dogs are so…big, though.


----------



## JayT

Looking much better, Billy. Nothing wrong with your gent's saw that a bit of shop time can't cure.







Unless you are preparing for a visit from Stef or hog and want to keep that handle.


----------



## 489tad

DAS BOOT!!!!

We got 3-4" of snow. Not sure what the lake is pushing east but you guys can keep it


----------



## Slyy

Bare dusting if snow today, ice was bad on the drive home last night though.
It's the "currently 11 degrees" thing that's bugging me, gonna be 68 on Friday…. WTH?


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, you're a quick study. Such improvement in only four efforts. Imagine what a month could do!

I thought of a little widget, cheap and easy to make that might be used like "training wheels". Clamped in your vise (or just a couple C-clamps) with your dovetail depth lines even with the top, this will act like a guide to keep your coping saw from drifting below the line. I use something similar for chopping the waste to the depth line with a chisel.








Drill the two holes with the boards clamped together and glue a 4" dowel in each hole of one board, leaving the other board free to slide on the dowels. This keeps the tops aligned. If a bit of misalignment is discovered, clamp the assembly in your vise and plane the boards square and even with each other. Even if in use the saw marks the "moxon" no damage will be done. You can easily plane it off if it becomes troublesome.
Keep up the good work. It's inspiring to see you improve…thanks for sharing.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Router setup on lathe. Notice the custom tail stock complete with spindle that matches the headstock spindle. I like that this machine uses R-8 collets, head and tail. It is also equipped with variable speed lateral power feed.



























DanK


----------



## jmartel

Dan, you can do the same thing just by making the cut line level with the workbench top/vise chop top.

First joint out of the correctly cut dovetail guide. Definitely not as clean as I'd like, but I think this is close enough that it would be filled in with glue/sawdust and be invisible. Plus, it's an extremely tight joint. I'll have to glue it up to test it.


----------



## chrisstef

Completely, 100% of what you said is over my head Dan but holy crap that is an impressive rig man!


----------



## chrisstef

Finished up a Disston made for Langdon miter box saw. 18", 11 ppi xcut. The original handle had a missing chunk that originally made it closed and had two breaks in the rear grip. I epoxied it back together and roughly shaped it as an open tote. Its going to pair up with a Stanley 150 miter box ive got stashed away.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

JayT, that's a great idea. That's definitely on the list of things to do now.

Dan, I like that pseudo-moxon idea. That might really be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## theoldfart

I like clamps! or maybe Clamps of your dreams…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

TOF, I feel so inadequate now


----------



## theoldfart

Billy, don't be. In my case its a quantity issue not a size issue!


----------



## racerglen

Sheesh Kevin !
Any left overs ?

;-)


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I lack size and quantity  But what I lack in size and quantity I make up for with an awesome beard.


----------



## bhog

Billy , Stef has a thing for beards so you have that going for ya.


----------



## summerfi

what I lack in size and quantity I make up for with an awesome beard.

Beard contest! That's what we need here!
I'll enter my avatar.


----------



## Slyy

Pfffffft, beard contest I'm out! I apparently inherited just the right genes from my Cherokee ancestors to be unable to grow just about ANY facial hair! It's probably the only gene left from 'em too, just my luck!

Did No-Shave November with the ortho residents couple years ago, was a disaster!!


----------



## theoldfart

OK, lets get the record straight

1. *Glenn*, haven't even pulled out the pipe clamps yet and a bunch of Irwin plastics in reserve!

2. *Billy*, Keep my beard short but I can grow it out in a couple of years :0)>

3.* Bob*, Look closely at my "avatar" (excuse the blue hair!)








60'th Birthday party

4. *Jake*, I couldn't grow a beard until I was over 30!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I'm down for a beard contest. I've been growing since September. For some guys, that's enough to look like Billy Gibbons in his early years of beardedness but I'm a slow grower. Similar to TOF, a beard of any significance was only possible in the last couple years for me (I'm 31). Prior to that, it just didn't work.


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, I knew you were a little devil, and those horns prove it. But why did you dye your hair blue?


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, everyone here went gaga over the Blue Haired Girl in the Workbench Smackdown Thread and I crave attention so ………..;0)


----------



## chrisstef

I can grow a mean lap beard.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm not bending down to see that one dude!
Any snow? on the ground i mean!


----------



## chrisstef

Not a flake buddy. Were gonna dodge this one im pretty sure.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I love that pic Kev.

Nice save on the Stef. It looks good man.

Jmart, even with the guide, it takes practice. After my 30 attempts, the guide seemed to be my missing link.

I've been up since midnight last night. Having a few beers and seeing how much longer I can last. Nearly fell asleep in the closet playing hide'n'seek with the kiddos')

oh, think I'm gonna try a knew concepts fret saw with a giftcard I got from work.


----------



## Slyy

I will say Kev, that pic does give me some clamp envy as well!

Working on some restores! Narrowed the breast drill to either a 1912 or 1913 manufacture Millers Falls No. 12,
Always dig the chance to use a tool that's close to 4x my age…..
Trying to figure if I can/should remove the main shaft/gear, chuck is still not wanting to move.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, all of mine are latter models than yours but i'm sure that the chuck is threaded on the shaft. The pinion gear is probably pinned. Have you tried flooding the chuck with penetrating oil? Also there should be an oil hole on the frame for the shaft. Good luck.


----------



## chrisstef

50+ years of shaft lubing experience right there ^. You just dont get this stuff anywhere folks.


----------



## Slyy

Kevin's years of experience shine a pale light on the shear volume of shaft lubing experience you bring to the table Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Lies Jake. Its my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## theoldfart

Shoulda' known a Stef land mine was out there and BAM, I stepped on it! Me and my lube is leaving' dis joint. 
Wait around to long and Stef will give you the shaft kids.


----------



## Slyy

What happens when Stef "shakes his milk" :


----------



## theoldfart

Hmmm, didn't think he could get it that far!


----------



## jmartel

Still got a bit of stuff to add to it, but the mechanism is working. I think I'm going to be very happy with this jig. I had to come up for dinner, but I'm hoping to be able to finish this tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## phil60

I'm too embarrassed to even take a pic of my little shop what with a shopsmith on one wall contractors saw stuffed in the corner 10" radial arm saw on the workbench 2 rolling tool cabinets and a motorcycle, oh yeah and a portable delta mitersaw stand with saw bolted on and folded up. I can still get in there but just. So children with info given how big is my shop??? { Im not adding in the axle stands for the bike cuz I can still get those out of the shop if necessary } P.S. bike is a kawa Ninja


----------



## 489tad

Thanks for that fella's. Post 8632-8. Timing is perfect.

JMartel, the jig is looking good. thats a slick jig.


----------



## jmartel

Aside from some stop blocks and testing it out, it's basically finished.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^You definitely take the "engineer approach" to woodworking….lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Would anyone care to speculate on what this is worth?


----------



## chrisstef

You buyin or sellin KG? Buying, in the wild, id go $5 up here in New England. Selling, all cleaned and tuned, maybe you get $20. The box is pretty cool.


----------



## jmartel

What can I say, Red? It's a blessing and a curse.

My goal was to make jigs for making M&T joints quickly, accurately, and cleanly. I didn't want to buy a hollow chisel mortiser and a tenon jig, because I'm a cheap mofo.

I do already know that I need to cut the bottom of the face/fence on this jig a bit. It drags ever so slightly which makes the movement not very smooth. I want it to be smooth so it doesn't jump 5-10 thousandths every time I try to move it. I would prefer to not play the tapping game like I already have to for my fence.

The wife and I decided that I'm not 100% sold on where my computer desk will go, so that's on the backburner now. Decided that a pair of end tables in walnut to match my coffee table are in order instead. Ideally, I can practice enough dovetails to dovetail the drawers by hand, but we will see.


----------



## bhog

Just do it jmart. I practiced for like 10 sets then did a chest of drawers for my wife. Throughs front and back. Was a few yrs ago and still haven't broke em down to glue them lol. My point is , practice and practice and you will get better sure, but you won't get the experience of cutting em for a project until you do it. It is different.


----------



## chrisstef

"Aint nuttin to it, but to do it"


----------



## jmartel

Oh, I know it, hog, but I still need some practice before I can dive into it on a project. I've got a bunch more walnut to break down into practice joints. This is mostly greyish ugly sapwood that I wouldn't use in a project anyway, so I don't mind sacrificing it for practice.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Steff, It showed up on Craigslist http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/4334016798.html and he is asking $10.00 for it so not too far out. But the box is kind of cool assuming it is not broken out on the side you can't see.


----------



## theoldfart

Jmart, just go ahead and do a project. My three projects had dovetails. I didn't practice, just did them and they turned out just fine.
I think the pressure of doing them as a project as opposed to a test makes you do a better job.
In order, first, second and third try's



























The drawers on the jewelry box have 1/8" DT's


----------



## jordanp

Kevin not all of us have sold our soul for the ability to cut dovetails perfectly by hand on the 1,2,3rd attempts


----------



## jmartel

+1. Besides, by the time I get around to making the drawers, it will have given me some time to practice anyway.

I still have never attempted a half blind.


----------



## JayT

Don't have to sell your soul, jordan, just enough plasma for a good guide.










4th attempt at hand cut dovetails (2nd attempt with the guide)


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart - my brain hurts but my eyes are pleased when I look at that jig. I feel like it will need a video or blog tutorial.

JayT - those are great. Good job.


----------



## theoldfart

JayT, those are nice and tight DT's ; lose your soul? Hehe


----------



## jmartel

Todd,

Watch the video here.

http://woodgears.ca/tenon/bridle_joint.html

That's a bridle joint, but making tenons is the same. You use a caliper to measure the mortise width and use that measurement when setting the jig.


----------



## ToddJB

Watched the video. That's badass.


----------



## jmartel

Watch this one as well. Pretty cool stuff.

http://woodgears.ca/tenon/multilap.html


----------



## john2005

At first I didn't get it either. Post video I want one but am intimidated by how complex it looks to build. Very cool Jmart!


----------



## ToddJB

Super cool. I'm a dork for this kind of stuff. I have no projects that currently require anything like this, but now I desperately want to build one because I think its neat.

Did you buy the plans or wing it?


----------



## jmartel

Todd, I was given the plans for the older one (the blue one). If you buy the new set of plans, you can print out 1:1 scale stuff which would make it much easier.

It was pretty simple to build, to be honest. Just need to take your time to be accurate, and work in CM instead of INCHES.

Biggest thing is having my bandsaw. That helped a lot with cutting the fingers for the different arms.

I bought a 1/2" shaft, some pins (need 3, came in a box of 5, size isn't critical), a pair of 1/2" ID brass bushings, and a dial indicator. The rest was made out of scraps of ply/walnut that I had and a bunch of 1-1/4" screws.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys know you can cut tenons with a backsaw and a chisel right


----------



## theoldfart

You don't say! How'd one go about lernin' that?


----------



## chrisstef

Aww, Im just goofin around. Some of that stuff over at woodgears is really impressive and mostly over my head. I was just expressing my galootness and affinity to backsaws, which im currently obsessed with.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a serious looking contraption. I just eyeball them most of the time, nibble away till I am happy with the fit. I am feeling a bit inadequate now, again…


----------



## chrisstef

No need to feel inadequate Shane, you can nibble on Hog any time you want im sure. Ill ask him if youre too embarrassed. Im a nice guy like that.


----------



## ShaneA

You are a true pal.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, send me a couple backsaws and chisels, Jmart, send me that jig, and I'll let you know the pros and cons of each set up. I will be very subjective, and my analysis will be over the coarse of many years.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some years are very rough, I agree.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I see what we (me mistakenly, and you cleverly) did there.


----------



## bhog

I keep fighting the urge to buy a new bandsaw. I almost bought a steel city on Saturday but didn't have my truck. Now I'm thinking about getting a grizz again. I'm not sure what I want. I almost bought the powermatic for 900 a couple weeks back but chickened out.


----------



## theoldfart

Hog, I have the PM 14" and its a keeper. Only downside is the fence which is a POS, replaced it with a Kreg.


----------



## ShaneA

Powermatic and Jet are 15% off right now, Woodcraft has free shipping on them too. My Rikon 10-325 has been good to me 13" resaw, 1 1/2hp on 110 power. You can catch sales on them too.


----------



## summerfi

Update on the avalanche. The boy was released from hospital, the man is still there, and the woman unfortunately died today. I-90 west of here near the Idaho border is closed right now due to 6 avalanches. Now it's raining on top of the snow.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Well, I'm really sorry to hear that Bob. Brutal winter.

re: practicing dovetails. It occurred to me it was the first time I'd ever "practiced" any part of woodworking. Any other time I just winged it. I think I wanted to prove to myself I could do it. And…it's different when your selling the piece as opposed to making it for yourself. I couldn't ask good money for a piece loaded with wedges in the doves.

re: tenon jig. I've seen guys those a lot. I just haven't come across an operation that I couldn't do with a dado blade. Plus that's a two setup system. I dunno.

Time for a PBR


----------



## john2005

Yeah, just heard that too Bob. Pretty bum deal. 
Certainly have no use for the rain.

I also have the iron 10-325. Its certainly not the best that money can buy but it is very versatile. Love the 2speeds. Certainly working without one is done all the time, but it sure makes some things real fast.


----------



## Pezking7p

Just watched the tenon jig video and I think I need a napkin.


----------



## Slyy

Long time no post for me today. Work was brutal, people couldn't handle the snow! A truck full of teenagers went off the road yesterday in the weather, one died all the others hurt pretty darn bad! Most of 'em have a lot more metal in them now. It's days like today that SERIOUSLY make me wonder how I survived being a teenager with all the stupid sh!t I did! Also, the FLU is serious friends! Had a girl, just 22 who was pregnant, got the flu about 2 weeks ago, lost the baby and just had a foot and an arm amputated, you feel sick, please go see the doctor.

Sorry to hear about the continued struggle with that avalanche, at least some good can come out of tragedy.

On a more happy note, I really enjoy watching Mathias Wendel's YouTube videos (woodgears.ca) that guys mind works on a different level than the vast majority of people in this world!
I wish my mind worked half as well as his!


----------



## jmartel

Red, my dado blades suck. I have yet to ever achieve a flat bottom dado from them. Only way to get that on a tenon before this jig was to use a router. Use whatever works for you. I spent about $35ish on this project. A good dado set is closer to $100. Plus, it's just plain neat. Gets my engineering senses tingly.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Bob, glad to hear the boy's alright. Sad that the lady died. Hope the man makes it.

Jake, that's sad news all around. The flu caused a foot and arm amputation?? I had to look that up as I'd never heard about that before.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmart- no critique or anything intended. I'm always looking for ways to improve as well. Mostly just thinking out loud.


----------



## donbee

I began my woodworking journey decades ago in a room that measured only 8 feet wide and 10 feet long.
My only power tool was a Shopsmith. 
Today I have a 20×28 attached garage which grudgingly allows overnight parking privilege for our car. Its full of tools. 
Sad to say, I'm doing less with the present facility than with the former.
Why?
This deeply frigid Winter. 
I can't afford to heat it so I'm stuck longing for warmer weather and plotting what I'll do when the temps get to fifty or so.
Now, don't rush to judgement. I haven't become a couch potato. I do have another work room in the house where I can work.
As fortune would have it, after many years without, I now have a dedicated studio area for my practice of photography. 
So don't pity me, but know I will be back to woodworking eventually as Spring creeps closer.
I doesn't feel like progress, though. It's minus two fahrenheit this morning.

Don


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hang in there Don.

Red's wife makes him wear an apron while he does the dishes.


----------



## chrisstef

Been a long cold winter there Don which will probably mean that we will all be b!tchin about how hot it has become in less than a month from now.

Red also write his name on his rubber kitchen gloves so they don't get confused with his other rubber gloves.


----------



## TerryDowning

So this morning, rather than my usual 20-30 minutes in the shop, I decide to replace a sprinkler valve that has been leaking for a bit. (Repair failed horribly and now the valve is completely wasted and won't shut off all the way.) Previously I have never been able to find an isolation valve for the sprinkler system which is all to common here unfortunately. So I shut down the house water supply. No big deal this should only take me a few minutes. I just had this control valve off for the repair, how tight can it be right?

I removed the cap to the back flow preventer, a little tight but hey, I used a big wrench. Get my 12" adjustable wrench on the valve and start turning when I fell that sickening feeling of a pipe down below give way. Crap, now I'm gonna be late for work!

I call the office to let them know I'm dealing with a plumbing issue and will be late, and start digging. Yup definitely gonna be late if not the whole day. Oh yeah, college age son needs to be woken up, no shower for him this morning.

Yup, snapped at the tee to the supply line manifold.









Son informs me he is going to Nana's house to take a shower. (Smart Kid! I guess this college ting is paying off after all.)

Crap! Of course this valve is in the middle of the manifold so no room or extra pipe to work with. I'm gonna need to pull the entire manifold. More Crap. Definitely gonna be a day of digging in the mud.

So, I start digging at the end of the manifold where I have some room to work. I've done enough in ground plumbing repairs to know you need a bunch of room for cutting and splicing pipe. So, digging merrily away damn mud. Damn rocks. Damn construction litter!! Why is this rock not moving?? More digging trying to find the extent of the rock and why would there be a rock on top of a supply line?


> This rock is awfully round and orange. Could it be? Could it possibly be


 Yup. The long lost isolation valve! Things are looking better!










The question now is "does it work?" I start spinning the handle to the right to see if it turns, so far so good. Spin to the left, and it stops even better. Spin back to the right until it stops, worth a try!!

Turn on the main supply (just a tad, I don't need a geyser coming out of a 1 inch line), go check, no water escaping the break. Hose bib on other side of house operating at a trickle (finally I can get this mud off my hands). Turn on the supply to half. Still no leaks hose bib flowing freely. What the hell, go for it. Full supply, hose bib running freely. No Leaks at the digging site. Yeah, maybe just late after all.

I'm gonna let the ground dry out some before continuing the digging this weekend.

Lots of digging to do.









I won't be woodworking on Saturday.


----------



## chrisstef

All that work for green grass and healthy vegetation. You've got dedication sir.


----------



## ToddJB

Plumbing jobs are the worst, Terry. I'm glad your fortune turned the corner with the shut off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Eff plumbing. Eff! It!

My condolences Terry. You luckily caught a break from the unforgiving: 100% or keep working credo of plumbing…


----------



## TerryDowning

+1 Tony but I don't hire a plumber unless I absolutely have to. I hate it, but I can do it for much less than what they charge.

Stef, more like saving on the water bill,and keeping the dog from getting muddy (That bypassing sprinkler was leaving a puddle in the back yard of course right where the dog runs the fence line) If I had it my way, I'd pave the grass and get plastic plants.

On the bright side at least I'm not dealing with feet of snow, dying snow blowers and frozen pipes.

Supposed to be in the low eighties by this weekend so a little shovel work will do me good. I can build a new manifold in the evenings during the week, so it it should be an excavate and drop in new on Saturday.

I'll also replace the isolation valve with a new one and put a box over it so I'll always know where it is.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A 1/4 turn ball valve on the new isolation vale might save you frustration in the long run over a gate valve.


----------



## TerryDowning

That's the plan Tony. Wanna come north and help??


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've commitments Friday and Saturday but if it can wait till Sunday I will gladly give you a hand.


----------



## ToddJB

I love new construction plumbing. It's like adult legos for me. But I hate fixing plumbing.


----------



## TerryDowning

I'll have to look at my schedule son and his fiance` are coming down this weekend. I'll most likely bang it out Saturday morning just to get it over with though. I may even work on it throughout the week.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think we all know which guys wear an apron on this thread.

Stef doesn't mind though…. not so long as she remembers to put the seat down for him.


----------



## theoldfart

Ouch


----------



## chrisstef

This guy aint scared to admit that he's got 2 aprons. Ive got an apron for grilling, it reads "Chef Stef". Ive also got a Veritas apron I wear in the shop. There's also something to be said for peeing while sitting down, my only problem is that the water tends to be a little cold, I go all Halloween on it and the boys end up going bobbing for apples.


----------



## bhog

Woah^. Amazing. I really don't know what to say but wanted it known I read it. You have been judged.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Your apples hittin the water huh? So does the wife like it if you wear just the apron and the suspensory?


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I go all Halloween on it" - Ummm, uhhhhh…..


----------



## chrisstef

Suspensory? You mean the suppository?


----------



## NinjaAssassin




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef and Bhog as groomsmen. Sweet aprons.


----------



## chrisstef

posting to relieve the lost posts from the depths of the interwebz black hole

Red - close your fap folder. Don't want your wife seeing your dirty secrets.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Mr. wizard.


----------



## theoldfart

Funny, my apron says " Will cook for Sex"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hope Scotty doesn't mind me posting the real pics of his groomsmen.


----------



## bhog

Hell yeah, Al is the little big guy in the front. He's always bottomless in front of 2 dudes. Poor hetero guy in the center isn't worried about covering up his bulge.


----------



## ToddJB

Getting the Uni dailed in.


----------



## bhog

Todd, I got mine perfect. Let's see the rest of the saw sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog always begs for a reach around in his little girl voice.


----------



## chrisstef

No teasing Todd. Needs to see the uni.

Lol Tony. Dont forget his whisper, whisper, ear blow move.


----------



## Slyy

Saw a craigslist for a uni in my area for $600, wish I had the cash to throw down!
Working on some rusty tools listening to some Rush!


----------



## bhog

When did that happen?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anybody want to speculate on this? Worth it or junk???

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/tls/4349043894.html


----------



## ToddJB

I'll get one up here soon. Getting the boy to bed now. But don't worry, mines a '70 - Hog, it'll never be as sexy as yours (I say think that phrase often).


----------



## bhog

Looks ok to me. Could probably get it cheaper than the 350 he's asking. Wonder if it runs.


----------



## ToddJB

Kevin, that would clean up nice, but it would be work. Looks to only be missing a dust door and the plastic grip around the fence. It is a late 70s era though when Delta had a bit of a dip in quality, but I contest its still better than a new one. If you put the time into it she'd make a great user. Price is for you to decide.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake - be patient, they pop up. I believe Hog got his for 250. I got mine without a motor for $100, but knew of one I could obtain inexpensively. You just have to be able to pounce ASAP.


----------



## bobbyt99

From a LOT of experience, Terry… if you look at a plumbing job and figure it will take about an hour… in your next thought you should multiply your estimate by at least 6.

-Bobby


----------



## ToddJB

There she is - though still a little under dressed. Wings and fence need cleaned up and installed. But with new bearings and a little oil she sure does purrrrrr.


----------



## jordanp

Nice unisaw. .


----------



## chrisstef

There she is Todd. Good lookin too. Youre gonna have one hell of a vintage tool shop pretty soon man.

Hog nice try on trying to make me retell the story of your ear blowing moves. Its too early in the morning and a lot of guys reads this with their coffee. There's no need to spoil a good cup of coffee over tales of infidelity inside the walls of your shop. Fair to say, if you wanna learn to cut dovetails, don't let Hog be the one to give you a hands on tutorial guys. "Now here's a nice smooth saw stroke" is simply a cover.


----------



## 489tad

Nice looking saw Todd. Congrats.

BHog and Stef. Give us coffee lovers another twenty minutes before you "swap" trade secrets.

More snow today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome! Congrats Todd.

That sly bastard, DT tutorial is pretty smooth.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright. Finally got a full nights sleep after four days/nights on the rails. Gotta a day off, More taxes this morning and hopefully shop by dis afternoon. Gotta get my equilibrium right…..then I promise not to pick on Steffy boy so much.

You guys are making we crave some vintage power. I'd love to have some made in the US power shiznit. I just learned they stopped production on the last Made in the US tablesaw recently. I don't have any real beefs with my Jet. Other than supporting Taiwanese child labor.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Gents, it'll make a great user. I don't currently have plans to do a full restoration (strip and paint) on this one. My goal is to have all the stationary machines in my shop be from '39 to '59. So this one is a little over a decade out of that goal, but it was too good of a deal to pass up, and will allow me to sell my other table saw for a good profit to be able to hole some money away for the next good deal.

Currently the keepers in the shop are as follows:
50s Dewalt GWI 10" RAS
50s Delta 1460 12" Lathe
50s Delta 13" Planer
40s Delta 6" Jointer
40s Delta 17" Drill press
40s Delta 14" Drill press (set up as a mortiser)
40s Delta 14" Bandsaw
40s 24" Walker Turner Scroll/Jig Saw
40s Black & Decker 10" Grinder on pedistal 
40s Black & Decker 8" Bench grinder

I'm not intentionally seeking out the Deltas, but they seem to be what is most prevalent here.

Thing that I'm still looking for:
Older Unisaw
I would love a matching Shaper to set them side by side. 
A bigger 16" Walker Turner, or 20" Delta or Parks Bandsaw

Things that I couldn't pass up if the right deal came along
8" jointer
Metal Lathe
Vertical Mill


----------



## ToddJB

Red - how is the audit going?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have you posted a wide shot of all that deliciousness Todd? That is friggin' glorious man.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, I've not. I need to. Currently I have this huge (wide and tall) table in the way with a bunch of crap on it that is blocking a good shot. This spring I plane to Craigslist A LOT of crap out of the garage. I'm even considering selling the motorcycle. It's two decades outside of the allotted goal - it's currently been a stationary machine, which is outside of its design, which is a shame.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a vintage smorgasboard you got squirreled away Todd. I 2nd Tony's request of pics. Even if theyre part and parcel. Give up the goods brah.


----------



## AnthonyReed

First rule about audit, you don't talk about audit….


----------



## ToddJB

Is that a joke or is it really a bad thing to discuss?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fight Club reference to the fact you did not get a response from BRK.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef likes breath play.


----------



## chrisstef

-1 man point for missing a fight club reference. Official ruling. Point may be redeemed with vintage iron pics or making your own soap.


----------



## ToddJB

Firstly - I'll go head to head with any of you on Fight Club quotes. It's in my top 5 movies. The quote wasn't missed, but rather dismissed for over usage  I do however know very little about the auditing world, and didn't know if there was some unwritten rules about auditing etiquette.

Secondly - Pics are coming. I'm taking some time to organize my Photobucket before I upload them so the links to break the second I decide to move one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Third - Tickle your ass with a feather.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol I take the third option. Obviously.


----------



## Slyy

Todd you got some serious vintage going on there. As others have more or less stated: pics or it didn't happen!
It's not icy or snowy out today, so more lumber making from those elm logs!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Quit asking about my audit A-hole…..LOLOL

Ehh…some might not like to talk about that crap, but it doesn't bother me. Otherwise I never would have posted about it. A guy who doesn't want to talk about it probably has something to hide;-)

I"m still gathering all my info. Some of this stuff is a joke. I had no idea the statement from your church wasn't enough….you have to have copies of the checks. My check to "Iowa tax and tags" isn't enough to proove auto taxes, I need the bill too. I thought I kept good records, but this is silly. 
So, I'm just chippin away. I think irs wants people who just say "forget it" and send them a check. They've got the wrong dude here. I'm pretty stubborn.

But I resent the waste of time. I've spent all morning working on it. Coulda had a cabinet built by now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is precisely what they cash in on more often than not; people just paying the bill.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're not your fu(king khakis.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The little squirt tagged along to pick up some paperwork at the Union Pacific center downtown. She thought that place was pretty cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Adorable, teddy in tow even.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, that poo bear is like our 4th child. He's very high maintenance.


----------



## bhog

Nice saw Todd. 
I stuck the jet lock in storage to hold onto. If you need any parts let me know. If they came with hardwood on the fence then I've got the original on there. If not then it's from whoever took it home first. The lock knob is stripped but a new one would thread in no probs.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. Here we go.

Lathe - this was free because it was 3 phase. Since this photo, I have found all of the missing or incorrect pieces and have stripped it down and primed it. Spring she'll be painted and put back together.










Planer - this was $175 also because it was 3 phase. Haven't done anything to it yet cuase I need to get a VFD for it.










Yes, I was very puckered taking this picture

Bandsaw - picked up for $120. Needed new thrust bearings, a motor pulley, and new belt and some scrubing. Since this pick I've found a 6" riser kit, which is not installed.










Jointer - Got from a friend for $200. Missing motor. This is my largest upfront cost of a machine to date. But I geeked out over the CI base. I have replaced bearings, cleaned table wings and fence, and I have a motor for it. Still needs belt and motor pulley, and install the newly sharpened knives.










RAS - $150 needed nothing. Came form another friend who already went through the whole thing with new bearings and wiring.










Grinders - Both BD. The 10" was $75 the 8" was $30. Both run great and I've done nothing to them. But they both did come with a next step down in grinder wheel size. The 10 had 8s and the 8 had 6s. Oh well. If ya'll come across a 6" of the same style let me know.



















Vise - $15 Rock Island - came a s a total basket case. Have done a full resto. I also have a huge Prentis which is awaiting restoration










Drill presses - I don't have any great shots of these. 14 is on the left bench picked up with a lot of other stuff for $100 so lets call it $75 - needed nothing but some cleaning. The 17 is the floor model picked it up for $120 with the WT scroll saw so lets call them $60 a piece - needed some loving and still needs some more. The feed levers were missing and their thread holes were stripped. So I needed to redrill and tap new ones, got the correct rear motor pulley, and some other odds and ins. This guy does need a full resto, but until then bearings are in order sooner than later.

Also in this pick is my 40s-50s (hard to date) waterloo tool box stack. It's in amazing condition.










Sander - forgot to add this in my list above. $65 cause the "motor was blown". It needs a capacitor, but other than that and the ugly green tractor paint it's in great condition. Had to find a missing parts, but she's currently complete and works like a champ.










Scroll saw - so yeah, the only pic I have of it is buried under basement construction crap. I haven't dove into this machine - so I'm not sure if it needs much.










Um yeah. So as stated back as my New Years goal, was to get the shop functional and to get all of these machines up and running, and hopefully have one or two full restorations completed.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy $hit. Ive got iron envy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So fantastic!!!!!!

Thanks Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fu(k that is awesome!


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice Vintage family there Todd.

I have no room for all of that so I use my '55 Shopsmith Mark V.
Variable speed 700 to 3500? RPM 
10" Table Saw, 16" x 34" lathe, 12" sander, Horizontal Boring machine, Drill press, The quill has a 4" throw

Special Purpose Tools powered by the SS
Band saw with 6" resaw
Jigsaw (Needs a rebuild)
4' Jointer

I'm 3rd Gen owner on this machine including the Jigsaw and Jointer. I purchased the band saw used I believe it's a late '70s or early '80's model with the cast iron table.

Before the refurb

















This is just after the refurb with the jointer attached, It's showing signs of use now.

















Band Saw


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, beautiful job. Those old Shopsmiths are beasts. I barely have the patients to set up a stand alone machine, let alone a sweet combo machine like that. So I am very thankful for the space.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and Tony - F Martha Stewart. Martha's polishing the brass on the Titanic. It's all going down, man. So f-off with your sofa units and Strinne green stripe patterns, I say never be complete, I say stop being perfect, I say let… lets evolve, let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## 7Footer

Boo-yao Todd that is a sweet frickin' collection. I did giggle a bit when you said "I also have a huge Prentis" though.


----------



## Slyy

Todd I love seein those old timers!!! I REALLY dig the looks of those Art Deco close base tools!


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, you, me, and everyone else out there. Which is why those enclosed bases typically sell for $200 bucks a piece - no machine included. The jointer and sander share the same bolt pattern, and then they make one that fits the bandsaw and a tilty top table saw. I would love to get enclosed bases for my other two, but I'm not willing to pay that kind of price for them. They'll would most likely come in to the shop in the form of a whole machine and then that machine would leave my shop with an open base.


----------



## john2005

Dang Todd, that's a sweet collection. Like it a lot


----------



## JayT

Loving the vintage iron, Todd. What year?

Oh, the woodworking tools are pretty cool, too. ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Of all the crap that is in that garage - I am almost positive their is not an iron. But if you wondered into the house you'd probably find a circa 2001 Sunbeam.

Though in the old machinery circles we call it ARN (as in iron with a deep southern drawl). Don't let them know I told all of you.


----------



## JayT

Dude, we gotta work on hint recognition.

I'll try it the way my wife has to do it for me. (I don't get hints, either)










Now to repeat. Loving the vintage iron. What year? 550 or 750? (looks early 80's to me by the tank shape and stepped seat, but I could be mistaken)


----------



## ToddJB

Close! 79 CB650. The first year they made it. It's literally a bastard hybrid of the 750 and 550, which makes it a huge pain anytime I want to find parts. I have to find out which bike they took the specific part in need from. The next year they made the 650 with a set of it's own components.


----------



## Slyy

Day off again today, so got after more of those logs! Have several refurb projects soaking in evapo-rust, it's almost 50 degrees and another possible snow storm is coming in this evening. Log cutting/splitting time! Still thinking its elm, but don't really know, I found a couple of pecans hiding in a bole, but maybe a squirrel put 'em there! The smell when cutting the stuff reminds me of a barbecue grill.

Anywho, several more planks roughed out, some more rectangular than others.


----------



## widdle

^ nice..


----------



## TerryDowning

Nicely done

If those aren't sealed get 'em sealed up before they check too bad.

Sticker Stack 'em with some weight on top too.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Jake.


----------



## ToddJB

Strong work, Jake.


----------



## bhog

That was pornadic.


----------



## bhog

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Slyy

Was gonna seal the ends with some latex paint tomorrow after work. Think that's probably all they need?

B - nice pic of Stef's hairy leg. Didn't realize you guys were hanging out today.


----------



## summerfi

Jake, sealing the ends with paint may help a little, but only a little. It's almost not worth doing. But if you go to the grocery store and buy a box of paraffin wax, heat it up, and paint it on the ends, they will not split. Speaking from a good deal of experience trying both.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Jake, if you take Summ's advice, don't forget to use a double boiler (I use soup can set down in part of an old coffee can full of water and throw it all out when done) or you may be posting pics of "where the shop used to be".


----------



## summerfi

Good advice Tim. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Jake.

Hog you sexy thing you.


----------



## Slyy

Kelvin appreciate the safety reminder, reaching flashpoint isn't something any of use should find out about the hard way!!!!


----------



## jordanp

If time is of the essence what I do is grab my heat gun and a block of paraffin, heat and rub it on the wood directly as it melts.


----------



## jmartel

Got a behemoth of a cutting board gluing up at the moment. Well, it's being glued up in 2 slabs to make it easier.










Dry fitup to check joints.


----------



## john2005

On the wax I got me a cheaply hot plate at a yard sale and a small pan. I just let er sit on low for awhile and good to go. I just leave the cheap brush in it when I cool it. I just make sure it's outside if I have to leave it unattended.

You have some good lookin boards there Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

Woke up to a pic of Hog's hairy leg sweatpant surprise, no mas, no mas!


----------



## JayT

Oh, come on, stef. Can't be the first time you've woke up to hog's hairy leg.


----------



## donwilwol

eeewwwww. not before my second coffee!!


----------



## carguy460

Wow. Log back into LJs after a few months gone, and I'm greeted by hairy legs and hog/stef relationship discussion..
Yet somehow, I missed this place


----------



## john2005

We woke up to more avalanche AND flood warnings. Not sure which is worse….Gimme a Hog leg…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heya Jason, good to see you.

Careful what you wish for John.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol JayT. Id never ask Hog to go camping again. Ever.

Whoa .. welcome back Jason. Hope things are well for ya buddy. You haven't missed much besides some useless banter, inappropriate pics, and crude jokes. Ya know, the norm.


----------



## summerfi

John, my snow is going fast, how about yours? I-90 is closed now on the Idaho side. I think this is 3 days now that a major interstate has been closed.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive found out some good info for you Rojo:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef loves a nose full of clown wig. He can also simultaneously tongue tap a sack.


----------



## chrisstef

That is like poetry Tony. Are you coming on to me?


----------



## carguy460

Good to see not much has changed around here.. Kinda like the state of my shop. I'm a Moxon woodworker for sure, talk a lot about it and do very little of it.

My wife is a redhead.. Glad those freckles are there!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am just saying you have skills.


----------



## jmartel

That's actually false information, stef. My wife is a redhead.

A redhead actually earns 1 freckle for every soul they steal.


----------



## jordanp

^ Because everyone know red heads don't have souls of their own…


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Ginger women are evil creatures with their alabaster skin and invisible areolas, always trying to steal your soul.


----------



## john2005

Yeah Bob, snows about gone. Had to use a boat to get to work though…


----------



## bhog

Lol

Tony you forgot velvety vaginas too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know, now that you mention it B, they do huh?


----------



## jordanp




----------



## AnthonyReed

What are you trying to tell us Jordan?


----------



## chrisstef

I worked a job once where the super was a dead ringer for Ray Harley. Love some Bloodsport.


----------



## ToddJB

Jordan, I'm not sure what that gif is saying either, but it's one of the better ones I've ever laid my eyes on.


----------



## KelvinGrove

As long as the subject is (or was) hair color, I'll tell this:

Driving down the road when my phone starts playing "Honey Honey" (for you young guys, look up Abba). That is my wife's ring tone. Conversation goes like this.

Me ; Hey sweety
Her: Hey honey, what are you up to?
M: On my way home, just about to hit the exit. Do you need anything as I come in?
H: Yea…would you stop the store and pick up my hair coloring for me? A kind of a medium brown one.

My head starts screaming DANGER! DANGER WILL ROBINSON! The classic "Kobayashi Maru" no win, no way out scenario.

I hear myself saying "Sure honey, glad to"

All the way to the store I am thinking what now? how did I get into this? What do I do? Did you know the hair color isle three times the length of a big box store fasteners isle? Did you know that there are more hair colors to choose from than there are pages in the check list it takes to launch a space shuttle? Well, there are. But my surviving to write this proves I came up with a solution.

I picked out the color that I thought was hers and threw it in the buggy. Then I picked out the three lighter shades and the three darker shades and threw them in. Then I headed over to the wine isle for a good Merlot just in case!

When I explained it to the girl at the counter she looked at me and asked, "Do you have a brother by any chance?"

Kind of proud of myself on getting out of that one.

PS, If you loose the receipt it is a good thing if the person behind the counter remembers you when you return six unused hair color kits.

PPS, She is a red head now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So the next question is, did the girl at the counter turn out to be a real redhead?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Didn't check…with a wife mine it's all one man can do to keep up. A lesser man would be in real trouble.

But I'll be happy to tell the girl out the counter that my long lost brother showed up if you want to come for a visit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very generous of you Tim, thanks, but I find enough trouble here, no need for me to leave the state in search of more.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I Googled Ray Harley, clicked on images…..

Fu(k you Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Im sitting at my desk absolutely laughing out loud, coughing because im laughing so hard. I meant Ray Jackson, the guy that wore all the Harley stuff. My bad.

Also nice work Tim. When in doubt buy everything even loosely related. If youre a real man youll also never return any of it. It will sit in your closet like that pair of jeans your mom bought you because low rise was in style.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sorry Steff, but 6 unused hair color kits = one router bit. It was embarrassing but I have my priorities.


----------



## TerryDowning

Right on Tim!!


----------



## jordanp

The thread was getting kind of random so i thought i would add to the mix with the greatest animated Gif i've ever laid eyes on..


----------



## ToddJB

Jordan you obviously missed Stef's turkey gif.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"*getting* kind of random" - Yes, all of the sudden it went off the rails.

Great gif.


----------



## jordanp

None the less Tony +1 to the velvety ones

No i saw his Turkey Gif that was the greatest disturbing Gif ever..


----------



## Slyy

This thread today!!! Awesome boys!

Best Turkey related video: meatspin

Best Redhead place: grindr

Enjoy


----------



## AnthonyReed

Double dipping Jake. You have to let the waters settle first.


----------



## Slyy

Took some searching:


----------



## DanKrager

I need to get about 500 lbs of that stuff for my lumber and logs…
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Was on sale at the local tiny not walmart for $2 a pound, seemed pretty fair to me!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bustin on fire crotches while I'm slaving away expediting the nations freight, Ice cold.

If freckles are suppressed hairs, here's me:









-

He can also simultaneously tongue tap a sack.
Oh man….gut ache laugh.


----------



## summerfi

Well, we've got water in the basement today. Fun and games. Our 3' of snow is now down to 6" or less, and I know where some of it went. Not much I can do about it with this foot, but fortunately my son is here and he's rigged up a pump. More rain expected. At least Saturday is supposed to be nice.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, tools and musical instruments ok ?


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, thanks for asking. Yeah, no tools in the basement, and the instruments are safe. There's not all that much water in the basement so far. More of an annoyance than real damage. There's a big pool outside that it's coming from, and that's where we have the pump. Hopefully this will be a short term thing.


----------



## jordanp

After it dries out make sure to clean everything with TKO to prevent and kill all the fungi.


----------



## chrisstef

Sucks Bob. Glad no damage came of it. Youre really taken a beating with the weather out your way. Id even take looking at dead brown grass at this point. Sick of lookin at snow.


----------



## summerfi

I hear ya Stef. The snow can't go fast enough for me. By this time tomorrow, I expect the ground to be half bare here. I plan to hobble up to my shop on crutches tomorrow just to get a couple things. I haven't seen the inside of it for almost a month. This being house bound is for the birds.


----------



## Slyy

Big time blow Bob! Indoor swimming pools aren't all what they're cracked up to be. Hop the situation can be resolved soon for you!


----------



## jmartel

Here's my legs. Not as hairy as some that have been previously posted, but I think they look nicer.










The one with the knot won't be used, and I have 1 extra should I mess up (likely).


----------



## 489tad

JMartel you are finishing them sweat pants gray right?


----------



## ShaneA

oops. wrong thread.


----------



## bhog




----------



## chrisstef

8 legs? Cha making Jmart? You've probably said before what you were making but being all downsy I forget easy.

Geez Hog get busted at that speed and that might be an impound and a PTA. Flock that, I woulda left a snail trail on the seat of the Prius.


----------



## ShaneA

Those damn hamsters are working overtime bud. Hit a patch of ice?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

bhog, si? A Honda? Are you driving one of these…










Your car choice is bad and you should feel bad


----------



## ToddJB

The speed doesn't bother me, the well focused picture taken from the drivers seat is the part that bothers me.


----------



## jordanp

How cute he has a little microphone on the steering column..


----------



## jordanp

I spotted Hog and his Honda the other day when i went to go throw something in the trash, I soon realized it wasn't a trash can at all in fact it was Hog's trunk exhaust.

He tried explaining to me that it was a legit performance upgrade then with a confused look on his face he jumped in his little car and yelled the Vtec kicked in bro and tore off down the street at 25Mph.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That picture…this is the greatest day of my life


----------



## bhog

Lol


----------



## bobbyt99

… I soon realized it wasn't a trash can at all...

LMFA!!!


----------



## jmartel

Stef, it's a pair of end tables.

Hog, do you live your life 10 seconds at a time? Not just in the bedroom, that is…


----------



## john2005

10 bucks says Hog has that thing on a stand, changin oil or sumthin. Like Todd says, nobody takes a nice clear pic like that with their tail on fire!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I'm not sure who's doing 140-ish and taking the picture themselves. A long, long time ago I hit 150 in my '96 cobra. Most awesome and simultaneously stupidest thing I've ever done. Anyway, the world is coming at you remarkably fast at that speed and any slop in your driving is magnified greatly. I just can't imagine trying to snap a picture with my phone. If that's a legit photo, the camera had to have been mounted somehow or someone was riding shotgun and took the picture.


----------



## bhog

I was driving and it's as smooth as hell at that speed. Coilover suspension. I let off to get my phone out of my pocket. It cuts out at 7800. Love my ep3. Some little Kia thought it could hang was what started that speeding.

Trading it in tomorrow on a new truck.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I'd continue talking trash but I no longer have a cool car (or truck). Just an '07 Chrysler T&C and my wife's '05 altima (which is what I drive). One day, though…

What kind of truck?


----------



## chrisstef

I just got a call from one of the guys in the field working in a hospital. The tin knocker must have had a case of the Friday Eff its because as he took down a chunk of ductwork he hit a sprinkler head. 135 psi coming out of a 2" line. There was 3" of water on the ground in the matter of 90 seconds covering 1500 sqft. The pharmacy is a floor below. Im calling 6 figures worth of damage all said and done.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Holy sh*t stef that's nuts


----------



## WayneC

Ouch.


----------



## theoldfart

Gonna' mount his head on your wall?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea man. Ive only seen one go off in the 12 years I been doing this and it wasnt pretty. The stagnant black death water comes out of those things and stinks to high heavens. My guy said the head was over a door frame and it shot clean across the space and hit the other wall like 15' away. I got him trying to get some pics without getting punched in the face. Looks like theres gonna be some more demo work for us!

Edit - OF - wasn't any of our guys thankfully. We're just the demo sub on the job, it was the HVAC contractor that hit it. The general contractor is gonna have their hands full over the weekend cleaning this one up.


----------



## theoldfart

They have auxiliary pumps on the system to boost PSI? A shop where I worked before getting my degree had MASSIVE pumps since we were a paper converter. When they tested them they sucked the entire industrial park dry in seconds!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea im pretty sure there are pumps at the stand pipe. The main is usually 8-10" then it steps down to 4-6" branch lines and then 2" drops that connect to the heads. It was a wet system so im pretty sure it drained the entire system in that 90 seconds and then it kicked into tapping off of the hydrant system. In any case, that dude is having a super sh!tty Friday.


----------



## donwilwol

You've resurrected some memories Stef. Can you image what happens to a 90% renovated hotel wing when a propane truck catches fire and the safety valve fails? Or how about when a back hoe hits a gas main and the pressure in the main was triple what it was supposed to be due to a faulty pressure pump. We were renovating a 8 unit complex mid winter so the building was full of kerosene heaters.

I'll take a little water any day. Ok, a lot of water


----------



## theoldfart

Don, lotta bang for your buck on that one. Since your still here i'm guessing no boom!


----------



## jmartel

150 isn't too bad. I typically hit upper 160's on the track on the bike. That's more exciting. Plus, you have to slam on the brakes and drop down to about 80 and lean it over as far as you can for the turn at the end of the straight. That's fun.


----------



## chrisstef

Geez Don, that sounds scary. Water's a lot easier to clean up than the issue you've described.

And to you speed demons out there … you can keep it. Im all set.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sprinkler lines are no joke! Ours sprung an underground leak a few weeks ago and drained the whole system. Still better than propane…

Jmart, I've left my track days behind, but nothing beats the thrill of slamming on the brakes at the end of the straight. It takes hoppity hop sized balls to brake late into turn 1.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

jmartel, I'm not going to lie, the pucker factor was high when I hit 150. A buddy I was stationed with and I were on a 96 and headed down to some all-girls college in NC from northern VA (long before the wife). He rode down on his R6 and I had our stuff in my cobra. We were on a stretch of road on I-95 in southern VA, probably 20 miles from the NC line. I was trying to catch him (that never happened). Ended up slowing down when I started coming up on some cars. Ended up getting pulled over for doing 89 in a 65. By this point we were a mile or two from the NC line. My buddy didn't stop. He sped off to the next exit and found a nice, secluded place to wait.

That was probably 8 or 9 years ago. These days I'm a more domestic speeder. Unless I'm in a particular rush or driving to other states, I usually don't do more than 10 or so over unless the flow of traffic is faster than that.


----------



## jmartel

Pezking, my bike is well known for being a bit more twitchy, and as such it tends to wiggle a lot under heavy braking. The video doesn't show it well, but the back end is sliding back and forth under you probably a good 3" in each direction as you are turning in. Makes it fun. One of these days I want to learn how to back it in. Basically you intentionally kick the ass end out to the outside of the turn and drift it a bit in order to get a later turn in and more straight line exit out of the turn.


----------



## theoldfart

And people tell me *I'M* nuts to ice climb!


----------



## donwilwol

there are different degrees of "nuts"


----------



## Pezking7p

How do you like riding the 675 (you ride yours pretty much daily, right?)? I almost bought one, but after sitting on it I realized I probably wouldn't like riding it for more than 30 minutes. Bought an sv650 instead and never looked back.


----------



## chrisstef

there are different degrees of "nuts"

And Tony can tell you from first hand experience which angles are the best. Im guessing that the 90 degree drop is his fave.


----------



## theoldfart

Break time









refreshments


----------



## ToddJB

As a kid I was speed junky. Now I intentionally buy things that will not go that fast, because I would definitely push it. My old bike tops out at 119, which it's done once. Just once. From 95 to 119 it was smooth. But from 80 to 95 I thought she was going to fly apart.

Kevin, I will say the most puckered I've ever been was setting up an anchor ice climbing, but I do generally agree that it's safer than extreme speeds.


----------



## theoldfart

top anchor or mid pitch?


----------



## ToddJB

Mid pitch, just a lot further from the previous bolt than I'd like. The whole top half of that pitch was much sketchier than we thought it was going to be.


----------



## ToddJB

Kevin - Oskar Blues out of North Carolina? I thought the only spot they had was here in Colorado.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Don - *there are different degrees of "nuts"*

TOFs is below 32 degrees.


----------



## jmartel

Pezking, I love it. Best bike I've owned, which is why I'm on my second. I routinely do 400+ mile days, and a couple over 500. Took a trip down to Oregon this past summer, and I'm looking at a week long trip on it later this year. Most people don't like riding sportbikes longer than about an hour though. You should look at the Street Triple. Same 675 platform, more upright riding position. You can swap Daytona cams into it to give it another 10-15hp

Personally, I don't like the SV. My last bike was a SV1000, which is better than the 650, but much heavier. My experience on that, plus on 650's that I rode was that it needs a bunch of stuff done to it to make it competent enough. Suspension and brakes at a minimum. The 1000 had a great street motor, aside from horrible gas mileage. I didn't find it any more comfortable than my 675.


----------



## 489tad

I got 50 mph going down hill on my bike pushing a 52×12 gear. Does that count?


----------



## jmartel

I hit upper 40's on my road bicycle once. Yeah, that was a lot worse than 160 on my motorcycle.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, mine was 53×11. Bike started to shimmy, had to get up out of the saddle clamp my knees on the top tube, loosen my grip on the bars and plan on changing my shorts!

Tod, scariest was topping out and having the slab slide off at Frankenstein! Dove for another guys anchor while shouting at my wife "ice". Also not sure about Oskar's location, but at 10.5% who cares! ;0)>


----------



## Pezking7p

I loved my SV650 . But mostly I love two cylinders, and it was half the cost of a 675. I miss motorcycles.

Got stuck at the house today due to ice. Started restoring a #5C and a #7 instead of working. I'd call that a win.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef,

I don't mean to be a smart ass but the numbers on the sprinkler line don't add up. 3 inches of water over 1500 square feet in 90 seconds is 1,862 gallons per minute. Sprinkler heads have what is called a K factor used to calculate the flow using F=K√P where F is flow, and P is the flowing pressure. A HUGE sprinkler head such as one might find in a warehouse would have a K factor of 25. A K25 head on a 140 psi branch line would be 25X √14o or 25 X 11.8 = 295. That is about 295 per minute. It may be that it took them a bit more than 90 seconds to get the water shut off. (about 10 minutes or so) Or it may be that the damage is not as bad as they at first thought.

Hope the sub has insurance.

At last, my degree in "fire house" gets put to use!


----------



## theoldfart

Damn, somebody actually used facts and science. We're doomed I tell ya, DOOMED!


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa ^. Im just a demo guy, I was making gross approximations on many accounts lol. 2", 4", 6" .. all I know is they hold water and theyre pretty easy to drop in 8' sections. That technical sh!t is for people above my pay grade 










Dude in the back looks to be about ankle deep and most likely, super pissed.


----------



## jordanp

We just wrapped up the 2014 tool swap
Here is the little item I made for my recipient in italy.


----------



## 489tad

Years back the maintenance guy was painting the office. Sprinkler head was in his way. Bossman walks in to see him trying to remove the head. The ladies in the office said they never saw Bossman move so fast. Maintenance man was removed from his ladder. If he was successful the office, mfg room and tool room would have been wet.

On a funny note. Same place. My buddy had a little palm held water gun. Kind that looks like brass knuckles. So every now and then when Al was at this tool box (Al the journeyman we used to torment) one of us would shoot a stream of water up and a couple of drops would land on Al. He'd look up at the pipes, look at us, look back up at the pipes. One day the plant manager and the plumber are on ladders looking around. No leaks. After the plumber leaves, you guessed it. Al is getting wet. Few days later the plant manager is with a roofing contractor looking for leaks. We stopped with the rain making for a good long time.

Its 5 and I'm going to beer town!


----------



## Slyy

Bikes never pulled my interest much, but fastest I've ever been: freshman year of high school my buddies and I were obsessed with dodge vipers. I was driving to school and just happen to see a white on blue '96 Hennessy viper! Beautiful damn car. Skipped class, knocked on the door and the guy inside said if I waited about 10 minutes he'd come out and give me a ride!!!! Still remember that to this day. Sitting down with this HUGE hump of a hood reaching out in front of me siting in that passenger seat. We smoked the hides at 130 and stopped in at 170 (sparse traffic seems dense at these speeds). One of the best days of my teenage life! After we got back, I OHP trooper stopped by asking if this was the car seen speeding earlier. Told the owner (Eric was is name) he'd forget all about it if he gave him a ride. I recall the trooper getting on his radio right before they left, calling in to tell the other troopers to ignore the Blue Viper headed out to the interstate.


----------



## bhog

Getting a eco boost. I don't need 2 vehicles anymore so trading em off.


----------



## jmartel

Hoping to knock out a big cutting session tomorrow for the end tables. Tomorrow's goal is to cut every piece for both tables, minus cutting tenons and mortises. This does not include drawer sides though, as I need to pick up some maple for that.

I'm considering doing a border inlay in the tops, have to think about it for a bit though. The tops are going to be just 2 boards with pretty straight grain on this one, so I think it will dress it up a bit.


----------



## Airframer

My shop just got a bit more classy today..










I just can't allow myself to drink my Folgers any other way now..


----------



## Slyy

Pinky out!!! Eric, my jealousy oozes green from my every pore!!


----------



## bhog

Nice^

Congrats Eric.


----------



## woodcox

Icon worthy pic, nice Eric.


----------



## john2005

Hubba


----------



## DJPeck

Killed dup.


----------



## DJPeck

When I am not in the shop, my next love is my retirement car. The treat I got after 43 years of work. Stock, V8, 430, hard-top convertible. I love stop light drag racing. Never been beat! But then, I am careful about opponents. I run Smart cars and old VW buses mostly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

very nice, dj!


----------



## woodcox

CoNGrts on the Toy-otA I test drove a customers last year, nice cars. DJ if you pull up on one of these,,








Don't even trip, hog will blow your rug clean off!-snicker-I mean he'll beat you in a race.

I work with in three miles of All major import and domestic dealerships. Occasionally I get to take a Sawzall to someone's new baby. Nothin like a little pressure when they are watching the sparks fly off of their fresh 90Gs.I share parking with Ducati. A few EP around bookin it past my doors to the on ramp. Italian import is a block away, maybe four or so super cars Rollin past a day. Salesmen beat on them harder than the mechanics do. Quickest ride was in a coworkers built 3rd gen rx7 with a ratchet manual. Buck five around the block on Main Street in rush hour was a treat. Fastest owned was a stretched honda cr500 hill shooter with a steel six paddle. I'm under one fity so power to weight was good. Widow maker almost made me one. 
Wood working: way cheaper than tuning.


----------



## bhog

Woodcox ,that gen of rx7 does it for me. Whenever asked of dream car that's usually what I say. Black on black with gun metal rims- fap. 1.3L of awesomeness.


----------



## bhog




----------



## NinjaAssassin

1.3L? 

Eric, that's beautiful. Have you made any shavings with her yet? How are those Gramercy sash and dovetail saws?


----------



## woodcox

Home boys was flaked rootbeer over black. Loud as Hell. Sounded like a two stroke. Clutch a month car, I remember
him having to ratchet strap the motor down, thinking it weird until I felt its push. He could stream and map fuel trims on board and adjust with a damn ps2 controller via laptop. Goofy guy, could really geek under the dash.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice toys gettin posted. Congrats on the 62 Eric. I needs me a LAJ. Youre gonna have to ditch the big red jug of Folgers now that you gone all pinky out bro. Fresh beans bro.

Day 6 of paintfest 2014. In the home stretch baby.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Off to the Atlanta Woodworking show today. See you there!


----------



## summerfi

Well since this has turned into a place to show off speedy vehicles, I may as well post mine. She goes from 0 to 45 in 20 seconds, and that's where she tops out. The engine sort of purrs when you're wearing ear plugs. If you don't know how to double clutch a non-synchro 4 speed tranny, you're in trouble.


----------



## 489tad

I'm in love with that truck.


----------



## Airframer

Aw come on Stef… I drink the Black Silk Folgers…. how much fancier do I need to get? It has the word Silk in it FFS!


----------



## theoldfart

Bob you have my dream truck (and I do know how to double clutch). Right now I have to settle for this:









Two more bikes in the back!


----------



## Slyy

Bob, beautiful truck!!!


----------



## chrisstef

The silk is pretty good stuff AF, i cant knock it.

Bob. The truck. Want to touch.

I was playin golf this time last year.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, you could play golf now. The whole course would be one big hazard! Hip waders might hamper your swing a bit…
I love that old truck, Bob. Winner.
DanK


----------



## 489tad

Using a low angle jack to plane down a thin piece of Birdseye. I'm using the vacuum sled I made to hold the maple. It hasn't moved on the sled. It's the first time I use the plane. So far, so good.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan,Nice plane and cool idea on the vac box. Just an observation but how do you get your weight over the plane? Seems like i high set up.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin it was too high. I ended up using my planer to get a even thickness. Took it down to a 1/16th. I have it in clamps and you know what that means. Glue ups = beers.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Grand central market in downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks for the truck comments. It was a 2 year restore completed last year by my 2 sons and me. This is a '41 Chev 3/4 ton. I've also got a '40 Chev 3/4 yet to be restored. I've always hated working on vehicles, but have always had a passion for old trucks, so….


----------



## chrisstef

Lol eggslut. Theres too much that i cant say about that.


----------



## donwilwol

eggslut, sounds like a bad yoke.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Echo Park.


----------



## chrisstef

Bachelor dinner


----------



## AnthonyReed

^You are going to get the sh!ts.


----------



## lysdexic

Ruination?

I am on call so no barley pops for me. :^(


----------



## lysdexic

Beautiful counter top BTW.


----------



## jmartel

In race trim:










That's the old garage in CT. Man that was a big garage area. 13×38'.

Well, I'd say I was pretty productive today. I milled up every piece of both end tables today. Still need to cut mortises and tenons, but other than that, everything is to size.










Some assembly required.










These drawer fronts are going to look awesome once finished.

I still need to buy some maple for the drawer sides/back though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those will be beautiful Jmart.


----------



## summerfi

My son came home tonight with a bunch of salvaged teak 1×6 and 1×2, probably more than 100 bf total. What should I do with it?


----------



## lysdexic

Is that a trick question?

Send it to Tony, of course.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Don't be a d!(k just because you don't get to partake of the nectar tonight.


----------



## summerfi

No tricks, just looking for ideas. Store it away, sell it, make an outdoor bench, build a little boat?


----------



## lysdexic

Dang. That was not my intention.


----------



## jmartel

Have a wife? How about a shower bench? Tray for the tub to hold books/candles when she is soaking?


----------



## lysdexic

Why does it have to be relegated to a outdoor / moist environment. I know that is teaks forte but I have seen indoor items like boxes and small cabinets that are beautiful in teak. It has a handsome, mellow brown color.



















How about a teak cooler stand…..


----------



## racerglen

Bob, yah gotta ask about TEAK ? Buddy gave me one of his dining room teak chairs he was tired of repairing from years of kids doing stunts on it, yes it's small compared to what you've got, but man, TEAK ? Hang onto it until the inspiration hits (or steph needs nuther counter top project ) Waay back when I was in hi school that stuff was refered to as wooden gold.


----------



## summerfi

Some good ideas, but yeah Glen, that's why I'm asking. I recognize the value of this, or any tropical hardwood for that matter. I don't personally find teak as attractive as many hardwoods, but it's harder than hard, and of course doesn't rot. My inclination is to either try to sell it for my son, who could use a few bucks, or store it with the rest of my hardwood menagerie for future consideration.


----------



## jmartel

I toured a custom luxury yacht builder during a job interview last year, and upon talking to them, they did a bunch of remodeling jobs where all of the teak decking, trim, rails, furniture, etc would all be ripped up. Most of it less than 10 years old. And this is on a yacht that has a professional crew maintaining everything 24/7 so everything is still pristine.


----------



## summerfi

This teak came, of all places, from the inside of a 26' box truck that was wrecked. So it has never been wet even. He thinks the decking/floor is maple 1x on edge, kind of like a bowling alley or butcher block. He hasn't brought that home yet.


----------



## Boatman53

Bob around here it runs around 30$ a board foot. It is my favorite wood, I love the color and how it works. Much easier than maple or oak. Carbide only for the power tool bits. You must make something for yourself or family before you sell it, if you decide to. I only have a few small things for myself from teak. Just what I could make from cutoffs. The last time I bought some teak it was one board, fit on top of the Subaru with no overhang and it cost me just under $500. Wipe the wood down with alcohol just befor glue up. It's got a lot of natural oils.
Jim


----------



## chrisstef

Just a regular Stone Ipa scotty.

Nice walnut Jmart. Should look killer.

Id test the market with a small bundle Bob. Youll know real soon if theres s demand for it or not. Then you can make a call on what to do with the rest ya know. Nice score.


----------



## bhog

Truck bed in teak would be cool.

Bought a new truck today.


----------



## Airframer

Dude.. I think it ate your Prius!


----------



## Pezking7p

Came across this gem of commercial planning today on the way to the florist.


----------



## chrisstef

All the butter it used to take to squeeze your a$$ in and outta the ep3 got expensive huh Hog? Nice wheels brah.


----------



## ShaneA

RIP Prius….you will be missed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Agreed Shane.


----------



## jmartel

Man, my walnut stash is dwindling after the past few weeks.










This is what it was at not too long ago:


----------



## bhog

Thought this was funny.


----------



## jordanp

Any of you guys re saw boards by hand?
Any tips or resources you could direct me to?
I'm about to sharpen up my old 5.5TPI rip saw and go to town on an 8 ft 8/4 piece of mahogany..


----------



## Slyy

Pez, that's pretty dang funny! My wife even laughed out loud!

Great truck Hog! Beats the pants off my civic!

JMart those tables look like they are gonna be miler when all is said in done.

No resawing for me at the moment Jordan but I hope to do it by hand in the future: hand to flip the power switch and another to push through the timberwolf reaw blade on a bandsaw.


----------



## lysdexic

Pez, did you take that pic?


----------



## Pezking7p

Haha, yah I took the pic, but my fiancée pointed it out. God bless her.


----------



## Boatman53

I picked that lathe up yesterday. Here are some photos. No stand of any kind, and the motor wires scare me at the moment. But the spindle turns nice and not too much rust. It came with a nice jack shaft for greater RPM options. Do I really need two wood lathes?



















Jim


----------



## jmartel

Jordan, what I've done in the past is to run a board through the table saw with a rip blade on, raising the blade little by little until I'm left with just a little bit in the center (or max out the blade height). Then I cut the rest with a hand saw.

Now, I've got a bandsaw. Much quicker, easier, and safer.


----------



## Slyy

Excellent score Jim! Will be cool to see it up and working.


----------



## jordanp

A band saw is one power tool I do not have as of yet..
But I might give that table saw trick a go.


----------



## 7Footer

Some good stuff going on here, sitting here watching a few minutes of Friday before bed, earlier tonight Next Friday was on.. Man I can't get enough of those movies, they really never get old to me. I got mind control over Debo.

Typical Saturday… Couple of these and I'm set!









My D8 Thumbhole is coming together nicely, now just need to get a guide and learn to sharpen it.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice score Jim. Those walker turners do it for me i tell ya.

Thumby's lookin good Noah. Nice and clean. Sexy lil skewback thang.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice lathe Jim. I just ordered a motor for mine. Mine should finally be up and running very soon.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks to 7Ft for reminding me to post this:

My new favorite beer. And yes, those are CAO Gold double coronas in the ash tray. And yes, I built the ash tray/beer stand and no, I did not build the rocker.

And I just found out you can't post a picture to L/Js with your phone.


----------



## Boatman53

Stef that lathe could be yours you know. How far are you from New London? 
Jim


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way. Atlanta wood working show yesterday with my neighbor. Bought some odds and a few ends. Bought a chunk of purple heart which will one day be the triple letter scores on a scrabble board. Rosewood for the triple words, Maple for the blanks. Need to find something pink for the double letters (fellow L.J.s will insert smart a$$ remarks here) and something a bit lighter blue tented for the double letters. Suggestions welcome.

Also bought a new Saw Track. I am about to find out if it is as good at cutting plywood as they say it is.


----------



## summerfi

Tim, you might try dogwood for the double letters. As I recall it is pretty pink. Can't suggest anything for the blue.


----------



## chrisstef

Jim - im maybe 45 minutes from new london and im routinely down that way for work.


----------



## theoldfart

Kelvin, I post pics with my phone all the time. What brewery on the blonde?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes to pics via phone, it's where 90% of my pics come from anymore (straight from phone).


----------



## jmartel

Only blue wood I know of is Blue Mahoe. Even then, it's very greyish.

Perhaps "blue pine" which I believe is beetlekill pine? That is grey as well.

For pink, perhaps tulipwood?


----------



## chrisstef

You can get a little blueing out of the streaks in ambrosia maple too.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I'll be investigating the blue suggestions. And the blond is from Ninmbus Nrewing of Tucson AZ. It is quite"hoppy" like most ales and a bit of citrus, almost orange on the back. I end up sending pictures to my lap top and posting them from there. A pain in the butt! But in the interest of promoting fellowship and good beer, here are a couple more!


----------



## Tim457

Jordan, I've never resawed anything very wide or hardwood by hand but it can be some serious work to resaw by hand. I think a foot or two an hour isn't doing too bad for wide stock. So I definitely think you'll want to go with Jmartel's trick unless you plan on chalking it up as some serious workout time.

Anyway here's a couple links on doing it by hand. The Roubo frame saw seems to help a lot.








http://www.bob-easton.com/blog/2009/475/


----------



## KelvinGrove

And I looked up the Blue Mahoe (also spelled, blue mahou). I think by calling some of the dealers I can find exactly what I need. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mosquito

8/4 mahogany shouldn't be TOO bad. I ripped 6/4 mahogany for something not too long ago. It wasn't as easy as 3/4" pine, but it wasn't too bad. The mahogany is a lit easier to rip than say, Maple…

When I needed to rip my workbench top slab, I used the circular saw as deep as I could (about 2" of the 12/4 slab), and then ripped the rest by hand. Work Out.


----------



## Mosquito

had to do 2 coats to cover up the pink… but it's gettin' there









Next up is cleanup and move in


----------



## chrisstef

Nothin better than paintin Mos. Home stretch now bud.

Almost there. Disston made for Langdon on Stanley. (Need a thumbscrew)


----------



## theoldfart

Nice mitre box Stef, the handle looks a bit different. Has it been modified?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol yea. Modified as in broken, reglued, and repurposed as an open tote. It came to me in 3 pieces and missing the 4th.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice, nice save buddy.

Sniff UMass lost by two today. Still goin' to the big dance!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Nice job on that, stef. purrrrdy


----------



## jmartel

Another productive day today.

I cut all the mortises with my router mortising jig I built a few weeks ago.










Nice and clean. Each one took more time to clamp and unclamp than it did to actually cut the mortise in it. Then I squared off the ends in a couple taps with a mortising chisel. Total of 28 mortises in all.

Then I rabbeted each of the spindle ends so that it would become a 3/8"x3/8" square instead of the 1/2"x1/2" main body. 4 cuts on each side, 2 sides per spindle, 36 spindles in total. Lots of cuts.










Then I cut some mortise strips to go in the stretchers, and dadoed the stretchers. Glued everything up. I'll run it through the tablesaw again after the glue dries and clean it up.










At this point, I just need to cut tenons and then I can dry fit everything together. I imagine I will have everything dry fit tomorrow night. Then it's just a matter of cutting the curves, leg tapers, and finishing. Going pretty quickly so far, considering I started yesterday morning.

And yes, Red, I know it needs cleaned. My 32 gal yard waste bin is completely full, the 32 gal trash can I hook up to the planer is full, and the shopvac is probably getting close to full. Once pickup comes on Tuesday then I'll be able to maybe catch up on it.


----------



## theoldfart

The mans a machine, started yesterday! That'd take me the better part of a week and no beer.


----------



## jmartel

To be fair, I did put in about 10 hours yesterday, and probably around 5 today.


----------



## Slyy

Productive days at Mos and J's house!

Stef, that's looking damn fine. The tote job almost looks like it was made for the saw.


----------



## theoldfart

Chris Schwarz's blog
It's a good one!


----------



## 489tad

Nice work today boys! Painting, chopping, and saving. Well done. The most productive thing I did today was sweep the garage door mat and scratch.


----------



## theoldfart

I cleaned the glue off my shop floor!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I did laundry and cooked my lunches for the week.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I happily made messes yesterday and today.


----------



## john2005

I took a nap. I painted all day yesterday except for the hr I spent on the bench so I wasn't feeling too guilty.


----------



## Slyy

My production involved melting wax on the stove in a double boiler. Cleaning the shop a bit and trying my best to convince the CFO that we should buy a bandsaw instead of paying what we owe the state in taxes this year. My arguments, while well thought and planned, didn't seem to sway the board. Oh well.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I return the scaffolding borrowed from a friend of mine over a year ago and set up my new Saw Trak.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh hey Ted. Welcome to the forum. Id love a good mustache ride, got any plans for that? Your mustache looks perfect.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL!!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good lord it is early….


----------



## chrisstef

Never too early for a ride on the mustache motorcycle T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah, I will defer to your expertise on that.


----------



## Slyy

The mornings takeaway: Todd DOES have a sweet 'stach. Also, Todd hasnt been back in over 3 hours, suggesting one of two things: Stef scared him away OR there has been a flurry of PM's exchanged that involve Stef meeting a stranger at a rest stop along the interstate…..


----------



## Slyy

Also 40 degree swing today, afternoon is looking niiiiice boooiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, thank you for the sweet complement - I've been compared to Dale Earndhart (God rest his soul) for my mustache driving abilities, but I think Ted the troller is who Stef was referring to.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww Ted the spammer got the ban hammer before he could respond to my advances and now his post is gone. That makes me sad. A 'stache like that should not have been wasted. Id have treated that stache like the tea cups at Disney world.

Kind of a vagrant question to the panel here. Looking at a job at an old bank. They want all the security boxes removed. 99% do NOT have the second key. The key sleeves are brass. I swiped one for a sample to mess with. Im thinking about drilling out the 2,000 brass sleeves to get the boxes open. What type of drill bit would do the job? They're too heavy to be able to move with all the doors on and the poured concrete walls are remaining all the way around it. We gotta lose some weight to these puppies.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tea cup treatment on the 'stache ride is phenomenal. As is Jake-love for Todd, Todd is under appreciated and it is good to see his fan base expanding.

You've always seem to have something interesting you are working on Stef. Have any pictures of the boxes/bank?


----------



## chrisstef

I second Todd's strength. The Intimidator reference was mighty solid.

I swiped one of the doors from an open box as a test sample. This stuff is 1/2" thick stainless steel and all brass for the key ways.



















Behind these little doors are the slide out trays. The deposit boxes are in banks or pods if you will. Probably 100 small boxes per bank. Somewhere in the market of 2500 doors that need to come of. Then it will be a matter of drilling out the plug welds that hold the pods/banks together. Yup plug welds. Not cool but there's some serious cash to be had for 1/2" stainless.


----------



## theoldfart

Those hinge mounts look like brass. If so can't you just cut them and pull the door?


----------



## chrisstef

That's the other thought OF, trying to cut off the hinges. Hopefully they wouldn't seal tight enough to create a vacuum seal. I may try and get back into the building and give it a quick test run. I think it scared of a lot of the other demo guys looking at the job


----------



## JayT

Ask the bank what they do when someone loses their box key. I lost one once and had to pay for the new lock, but it was almost worth it to watch the bank president bust into the box-he used a hammer and large punch and just drove the brass lock out in two pieces.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to Eric's suggestion.


----------



## bhog

Holy crap Eric, perfect placement of a serious stache and c4. Amazing.


----------



## chrisstef

The bank is long gone so unfortunately no one to ask. I do have a call into Diebold to see what they've got for options, maybe they've got some sort of master key. We're gonna beat on this sample door in the shop a bit later to see how much itll take to free up.

Solid suggestions all around gang. We'll minus the C4 lol.

There's a product out there called Dexpan that ive wanted to use for quite some time. Its an expandable grout. Basically drill a hole in concrete, pour in Dexpan, come back tomorrow, concrete busted up.


----------



## Airframer

C4 is always a solid suggestion…


----------



## jmartel




----------



## 489tad

Drilling them all out would suck. Just use any drill just under size. I like the punch and hammer. If that does not work, are the brass hinges exposed like shown in the pic? The punch and hammer (2lb) might bend the door when the lock goes flying off. Is that a concern? If you have one of the osculating tools. Metal blade should make fast work of the brass. A little out of sequence but you get the idea.

Keep us posted?


----------



## chrisstef

No concern as to how they look when they come off. By any means necessary. Ive gotta put the numbers together for the job and hopefully I can land this one. Ive got a hunch that some small time demo guy might take the job cheap just for all the stainless though. It gets hard to compete with those guys. Ill definitely keep ya guys up to speed on it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If you lose this one would you please find one that requires C4?


----------



## TerryDowning

Tony said it best!

f' plumbing just f' IT!!!

day and half spent on this nightmare and I'm still not done!!

Manifold Before
Note the Gate Valve (Left) (Which broke when I tried to do a quick fix of the broken 4th valve connection.)
Also note the crazy shut off valve (Right side maze of pipes) for the back yard garden hose supply line. I have no idea why they put a shut off valve in this manner or even at all. I have 4 hose bibs ion the back all fed from this line.

Also note the mix in valve sizes. The first two are 1" valves the last three are 3/4"!! Very strange dog leg setup. What a mess! Also not the lack of unions to the supply side on the first two valves.









After - Got better PVC Glue. Added unions to the first two valves, Pressure test successful!









Replacement Valve Installed









I have the manifold installed but I still have a leak where the manifold transitions to the Garden Hose supply line. I'll get this tonight and wire up the controller. I'll back fill the hole and do final clean up next weekend to let everything dry out.

f' plumbing just f' IT!!!

I would much rather have been working on this.









Hog, and Bob nice trucks!


----------



## chrisstef

Will do bud. C4 job, just for you guys. Im on it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to hear of the plumbing drudgery Terry.

Thanks Stef; you are the bee's knees.


----------



## summerfi

I don't have any suggestions for you Stef, but I do think this could be a good entry for you into a second career. I hear safe cracking and bank robbery can be quite lucrative.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of C4….

Steph, you ever heard of a company called Controlled Demolition Inc.? I met the owner on my job just out of college (asbestos abatement). He offered me a job. I wonder how my life might have been different if I had accepted.


----------



## WayneC

When you retire from bank robbing the state will pay full room and board for the majority of the remainder of your life. 

Terry, you've reminded me I need to replace a valve.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And should he get caught doing his side business he is already accustomed to prison-style so he has that covered too.


----------



## chrisstef

I have seen some of the stuff that they do Scotty. Very, very high tech stuff they do with explosives and its cool as hell. I don't think there's anyone in this state that does any sort of implosions. Ive only seen one building that had to bee imploded here. Most of that kind of stuff is trending toward specialized excavators. Excavators with like 120' of reach, hydraulic shears that can snip I beams in 2, concrete pulverisers, etc. Huge money gear. 1 million dollar plus machines.

The only safe ive ever cracked was the one that fell off a 3 story balcony but if this whole demo thing stalls out, im in. And if I end up on a state funded vacation at least I can say that I know you Tony. I bet you've got a reputation around the yard.


----------



## Slyy

Well perhaps my Todd slip was Accidental, but I'm glad it increases his fan base numbers (though probably not the first time "Todd" and "accidental slip" were used in the same sentence). I've heard tale of a sick 'stache but noticed no photographic evidence to support it, but none the contrary yet either! Jaymie Hynamen has one SICK sweet walrus mustache for sure! And I more than concur with Eric's suggestion C4 solves any problem!









Scotty, playing doctor's pretty sweet, but blowing things up for a living? Woulda been interesting to say the least!
Though you'd hate to be the guy who did something like this:


----------



## chrisstef

The dreaded half leaner ^. Uhhh now what boss?


----------



## jordanp

Stef don't mention Tony's name around the yard in the big house!

My friend Bobby did that and he was immediately escorted to a larger cell to meet a guy named Rufus.
Let's just say that he now lives there with Rufus, and he now goes by the name Bobet and wears small spring dresses.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have no jailhouse cred. Drunken shenanigans are the limit to my criminal endeavors or incarceration. Long past in my youth.


----------



## bhog

A no wiper


----------



## Slyy

^Hog Owns the Caulk!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef needed your help. Nice work.

I have to admit there was a little trepidation for me on clicking a Hog link saying "no wiper" with a picture involved.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea I did. That sanded silicone caulk can suck it. Im switchin over to whatever caulk Hog uses.

I believe that a true no wiper is referred to as "A perfect 10". No splash is also a requirement. Or in Hog's case it could be called a Louganis.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah @ Louganis.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Hog. I feel pretty competent in my handy household abilities, but man I hate caulking. I feel like there is some secret that I couldn't be further away from hearing. I end up looking like 2 year old after a spaghetti meal - the craps everywhere.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some guys can handle the caulk some can't. No shame in that Todd.


----------



## jordanp

New project with a little help from our buddy rhett @ nice ash planes.


----------



## Slyy

I'll be honest, most surprising piece of information in today's SOTS thread: Stef is NOT, as it turns out, best at the caulk. Who knew?

Fancy Schmancy there Jordan, showing off that bad [email protected]@ swap item too I see!

Home sick from work today:

























1 and about a half more cut up. And with Bob's suggestion sealed up with a wee bit-o-wax. Also went ahead and hit the other logs with the wax to slow up checking before I can get to 'em. Previous sealed and stickered in the shop. At this rate, I'll be done in May! But it's fun work. Looking forward to a time when I can thurn this elm into something.
Carry on boys!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Jake!


----------



## lysdexic

Sick? my arse.


----------



## Airframer

Meh, woke up yesterday at 0630 to call work and muster for duty section.. by then the boy was awake so no going back to bed for me. Had to stand the midnight to 0800 watch last night after being up all day.. then had an appointment this morning right after that which ran right into the 4 hour command mandated mandatory operational stress management class which just ended…. theme of the class? Making sure you get enough rest.. love my job.. love my job.. love my job…

Probably won't finally get to sleep till 9:00 tonight when the boy finally goes down and then it's back up at 0400 tomorrow and start it all over. That class is really working already!


----------



## Airframer

Oh yeah… Tea cup…










Carry on…


----------



## chrisstef

Ouch ^.

Sweatin out that cold huh Jake.

Just finished night 8 of paintfest. Closing in on my goal of 11 days. Right on schedule.


----------



## chrisstef

The blue one! Gimme the Tom Selleck!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh the life we have in common Eric. I waited for the railroad to call all day yesterday. Had to work at 7pm, got off at 8am, and watched the toddler so the wifey could go to the doc.

Anyway, don't try dovetails with after a margarita and 4 hours of sleep in the last 36.

Hog has nice caulk. Jake has nice wood. Buenos noches amigas.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I must not get out enough. Had no idea the 'stache cups existed.


----------



## RGtools

I thought I would share something just to show I was still around, alive and working wood from time to time . This year has been dominated by medical crap…which is unfortunate, but at least starting to come to an end. If it was not the doctor's office, it was the gut job I did to make my wife's closet better, or her craft room bigger.

Here is my current stress relief project. A simple three legged stool out of some very slow growing pine.



















Also upgraded my tail vise from the total waste of metal I had before. If anyone it thinking of pulling the trigger on the Shop Fox vise, and is worried about it being on the "cheap" side, go ahead and spend the cash. It is all function and no form (the paint chips and it holds like a demon on a damned soul), I love it.










Grampa is using his bench like mad, which I can't say how happy that makes me.










And last but not least, I FINALLY got my lathe mounted. I used the massive header beam that I did not need because the wall i was certain would be load bearing turned out to be 1/2" from the trusses of the roof. Moral of the story, never check things before you by a massive quantity of wood…it will work out in the end.


----------



## ShaneA

A Ryan sighting. Things just got deep up in here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Ryan. Good to see you. Glad you are doing well. Hope the medical issues go away.


----------



## theoldfart

Was that really Ryan, he lives!


----------



## chrisstef

Hey Yo! Good to see gramps is getting some mileage out of the new bench. That pine looks tasty. That slow/old growth stuff is awesome.

Tuesday morning. Need more coffee.

Jake likes sugar in the morning.


----------



## RGtools

^I missed it here.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## AnthonyReed

I need to learn more but there is no link, what a tease.


----------



## chrisstef

Do you believe that those symptoms lead to the mullet, exposed beer belly, ted nugent mustache and awful tattoos?


----------



## WayneC

Sounds like you may have a case of "Dog the Bounty Hunter"....


----------



## theoldfart

Could be dog or his female side kick


----------



## AnthonyReed

My mouth ulcers are raging today.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice to see you are still around Ryan.

Stef - did you use MS Project for your painting schedule? And Did you budget for overtime labor?

Scotty - what is it if I only have half of the symptoms?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Paul, no project schedule and its all OT work unfortunately. another 8 - 10 hours of work and I should have it all polished up though. Then its on to ripping up the kitchen floor. Coming down the home stretch here with a goal of getting it on the market in mid-April.


----------



## Slyy

Stef, with soy almond milk, they ain't half bad!

Stef's choice for morning roast this morning:


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Stef - what did you decide for the kitchen floor? I must have missed that.


----------



## chrisstef

still undecided bud. Its gonna be a last minute call I think. Im leaning towards porcelain I think


----------



## chrisstef

What the hell?

123 Million dollars and they cant produce a plane worthy of those made 100 years ago.


----------



## JayT

Agree, stef. Here's the key phrase:

"Almost half of the now-retired chairman's pay was a bonus based on the amount of costs cut "

They will never make a quality tool when pay is based on cutting costs, not increasing sales, quality or innovation.


----------



## TerryDowning

Eric can't have any more coffee; he needs his rest according to the mandatory fun he had to stay awake and overtime for. Ain't military life the greatest?? (I don't miss it). Stef needs coffee, Jake likes dingle bearies in his gay coffee but has nice wood! Scotty is teasing us with *********************************** symptoms. Ryan does a drive by to show off his wood and a lathe!

Great stuff, I love this thread.

Good advice on the margaritas and the DT action Red.
Speaking of dovetails. I finally committed to the glue up!










After the glue dries I'll have to see how the joints turn out and what I'll do with any gaps. Anyone ever use the sawdust and glue trick with liquid hide glue?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No one on the planet is worthy of a $123,000,000.00 paycheck. Not even BYo.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree JayT. That kinda sh!t pisses me off. $123,000,000 / $50,000 = 2,460. If this chooch didn't get such a fat ass bonus maybe they could have provided a couple, or 2,460, years worth of decent pay for some new machinists that could create some tools that rival those made a long time ago.

His bonus could have provided a lifetimes worth of decent living for over 50 people instead he'll take his money "earned" here in CT and high tail it right on outta here.

Rant over. Im gonna get some lunch


----------



## Slyy

That break down pretty much says it all right there Stef: ridiculous!

Terry, that the wedding box? Looking great!


----------



## 489tad

I could produce crappy tools for far less than that.


----------



## rad457

Saw that glue up pic. and reminded of my of another one, heavy duty!


----------



## TerryDowning

Yup, Treasure Bow for the wedding.

You can never have too many clamps.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"You can never have too many clamps." - Hog wholeheartedly argees.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^. Extra large for Hog's flapjacks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stanley, along with the majority of large "American Corporations" ...are a joke.

Man, several of my favorite LJs to follow are dropping like flies. First Renners, now Kevin Jeffery. I had intended to comment on this blog when I got the chance…

http://lumberjocks.com/KevinJeffery/blog/40227

Jeepers. Maybe the doc put him on some prednisone.


----------



## chrisstef

Waaah the internet ignored me. Lol.

Im sorry, but stuff like that just makes me laugh. Im feelin a little cynical today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Im sorry, but stuff like that just makes me laugh. Im feelin a little cynical today." - You make me feel like there is another, more appropriate response.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh it's true. He's being ridiculously dramatic. Does one only post stuff to get positive reinforcement?

I was a little surprised nobody commented, because his work is very impressive. But even more surprised he so desperately longed for the feedback;-)


----------



## ToddJB

I feel like it's a bit of an over reaction, but I do get it. The things I create are really personal to me, and putting them out there, then not getting any response would be hard to not take personally. I'm a huge critic of my own work. I have a really hard time looking past any flaw, and have a hard time not comparing it with someone who I know could/has done it better. I feed off validation from others, but am usually too intimidated to put myself out there to get it (hence no projects posted). If I were to do so, and got no response, I know I would take it personally - but I would not likely respond the same way.

I guess I'm just a lil sensitive - I've been double dosing the prednisone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love Me Daddy!


----------



## ToddJB

Exactly. Every good cowboy has Daddy issues.


----------



## chrisstef

Along with every good stripper ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

God bless them, every one.


----------



## ToddJB

Every good cowboy has Stripper issues?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is it just me, or does the link not get you anywhere? Is Kevin Jeffrey gone / has he been removed? Did a search, not found…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, tried to paste in the address bar as well. Gone.
.
.
.
Now I'll never see KJ's tears.


----------



## JayT

This is from a post I made a few weeks ago on another thread.

If you don't enjoy the process of woodworking, why do it? If the only enjoyment is the accolades of a project well done, then you are missing out on a lot of intrinsic value. Don't rely on others to build you up-appreciate the look of the wood, the feel of a hand saw as it cuts, the sound of the plane, or for you machine-based guys, the music of a bandsaw or beauty of a project spinning to form on the lathe.

It is disappointing to put a lot of time and effort into a project and feel it is not being appreciated, but come on.


----------



## theoldfart

I think he deleted himself!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty almost sounds jaded.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was going for "poignant." Damn. Missed the mark…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jaded is quite becoming on you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well said Jay. Gotta love when grown men give the "Fine! I'm taking all my toys and goin' home" approach.

I make a point to comment on stuff because I appreciate the feedback as well. But man, there is just so many people….and sooo much stuff on here! I honestly feel little "clicks" like ours or Stumpy's form because a person only has the capacity to interact with a reasonable amount of people.

Smitty- KJ is still on my buddy list as "left for a while". That link still works.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am in a click? I thought I was just busting on Stef.

Damn BRK always trying to label me….


----------



## theoldfart

So, where do the un-loved go? I may have to go there someday when my bench is done and I don't make top three. (Glue up not great)


----------



## ToddJB

Red - I feel the same way about cliques in this type of environment. I follow about 8 threads or so, and that's all I can handle. Ha, I already spend more time on here than i should. Every once in awhile I'll peruse through other areas of the site, there's noway I would be able to keep abreast on them.


----------



## chrisstef

Back to the scheduled program lol


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, I'm with you and Red. Tried to watch everything and overloaded. I gravitated towards threads and people who were interested in the things I'm trying to learn. I guess you can call it enlightened self interest .


----------



## AnthonyReed

What is that guy smiling at? If he has to climb and is mindful of satisfaction then he has a long night ahead of him. I am guessing a chiropractic visit inducing night.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I thought we agreed not to post pics of my sister Stef.

How could someone who calls himself "the old fart" ever go unloved.

Todd said "abreast."

T- don't worry, people label me all the time. Sometimes ladies be like, "Damn! That's a stone cold honky!" 
-


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That she-devil wears the Trojan in the family…


----------



## ToddJB

Red, have you been bowling a lot lately? You left hand looks 16 times the size of your right.

You're like Hell Boy:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hahaha. Ya that pic looks funny. Busted with my camera angles again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I actually commented on that project, Red. It really was good work. Too bad for the hissy fit though…

One thing that might have prevented his departure, though, would be the ability to follow a blog series via email alert. We've asked the powers that be before, but in this specific case I would have followed the series, and with email notice would have known to check each update. Otherwise it's just too hard to keep up sometimes…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Right. I saw the post on my phone and intended to comment later on the cpu. When I did….uh…ok kJ.

Kev- what happened with the glue up?


----------



## chrisstef

Folks from the manufacturer of those safety deposit boxes got back to me about getting them open. $80 for the first box and $40 every box there after. Whoa. That's like $100k. Not gonna work for this guy. A return trip with some beating implements will be had tomorrow. Im gonna try JayT's smash and bang method as well as lopping of the hinges. Might get interesting.


----------



## theoldfart

Tiny gaps at the top of some the laminations. When cut them to rough length after gluing seems like the glue shrank. I had lots of squeeze out so it's not like I starved the joint. I don't expect It to compromise the top, just bothers me visually!


----------



## 7Footer

Hahaha, Todd that is so funny, the left arm looks 'UGE.

I finally found the post you're talking about I guess, the man formerly known as KevinJeffery is now LEFT FOR A WHILE ?? Lol wow, someone had an internet hissy fit. The interweb is a cold cold place.

Like most of you I tend to stick to what Stef once dubbed as the "Honey Hole" (Insert Stef joke here) - this thread, HPOYD, Workbench smackdown and the restoration threads, and of course I sift through blogs and projects for cool stuff. But I tend to get a bit irritated when I try and keep up with everything, there are so many people posting pointless crap no one really cares about and all how-to videos that are so redundant, I mean dont get me wrong I like seeing others' points of view and approach, but I get real irked when they don't give credit to the people they got the idea from and such.

My rant done, going home now for the rest of the day to get a new cable system installed, the ridiculous price I pay for Comcast (which I only have so I can watch my Trail Blazers) hopefully will be a little justified with the X1 platform… Sounds cool but we'll see.


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, could it be the opposite? Could you have used too much glue and didn't get on the clamps hard enough?


----------



## ShaneA

I will second the 7footer. The interweb is a cold place and full of E tough guys. Once once realizes that the anger and disappointment should be scaled down based on that fact. I do however enjoy the interaction of so many people in a shared hobby. It takes all types, and they are all here.

Trying to keep up with the masses is too daunting. I have enough trouble keeping up with the yahoos I "associate" with. I seldomly start forum topics and blogs out in the LJ world because I am somewhat scared as to what may or may not come out of the wood work.

Having said that, I have some issues with my Delta DC and have been kicking around the idea of "going public" with it. The damned thing is a 1hp model AP400, I think. There have been, and still are times I turn the stupid thing on, and it just sort of hums like it not getting enough power to fully kick in. Nothing seems to be stuck in the impeller. But it is like the thing lacks power or is jammed internally somehow. It used to happen rarely and now I get it to fully engage. Since I dont have multiple circuits running into my garage it had been run on an extension cord from time to time. So I was thinking that may have something to do with it. However, when it is plugged into the same source as my TS, or BS (w/o them running) which draw more amps, I get the same thing. Since I am not a mechanical guy, I am a bit more confused than normal.

Does the panel have an insight?


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, could be boogered up bearings, or it could be the capacitor. I've had this happen to me on old motors that I come by. I'm not sure what kind of access you have to it, but if you assist it with a spin, will it get up to speed?


----------



## Slyy

Wow you guys almost waxing philosophical up in here today!!! I'm on board with that "click" idea, it's just inevitable human nature! It's hard to keep up with a ton of threads, people, friends, whatever it is insert here. We all seem to fit in and get along pretty well in most of the LJ circles I frequent (much like 7'), except Stef, he sorta sticks out like the big girl at the party:


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, I used a rubberized drawer liner to get extra leverage to tighten the clamps (Stef don't touch this). I used something like 27 clamps. Mehh, I'll get it better next time.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha - they goes that theory.


----------



## theoldfart

What should have done is use my smoother down the middle along the length of each piece creating a slight hollow. Schwarz mentions this trick in his book and I totally forgot. ;0(


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldnt beat myself up over a lil open glue joint on a bench OF. I know you think its unsightly but in the grand scheme of things its like a pimple on the ass of an elephants. Youre gonna ding it up and i highly doubt its gonna delaminate on you ya know.


----------



## lysdexic

" there are so many people posting pointless crap no one really cares"

Really? Glad I am not guilty of those shenanigans.

Speaking of shenanigans…. I am in seat 18a and heading back to New Orleans til Sunday. I will probably drunk post later this week.


----------



## lysdexic

Your aged flatus,

I would sweat it.

The bench is a failure.

I'd just give up and leave woodworking all together.

^Refer to post above.


----------



## racerglen

With 7 footer, just TOO much to keep up with..and Scotty.have 'nuther one..yr fallin' behind ;-)


----------



## Airframer

I'd just give up and leave woodworking all together.

Only if he doesn't get the requisite number of comments once posted as a project… then and only then is it deemed acceptable to quit woodworking.. as per the interweb rulz yo..


----------



## bhog

I can't wait till Scotty drunk posts again.

Woulda been cool to take you up on the offer of road trip Scotty. I bet you're a complete dork irl. Window licker. Bicycle seat sniffer. It's ok.


----------



## lysdexic

What offer?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah…. funny post but your tagline sux Hog, fix it damn it. Once a Prius driver always a Prius driver.

"What offer?" - The $200 towards an airline ticket offer.


----------



## bhog

Yep. ^ lol too drunk to remember.

Tony I had to change the tag and that was the first thing to come to mind. Live with it, like we do of your weird lifestyle and you do with the genital herpes on your neck.


----------



## ShaneA

"I don't drive a Prius"....anymore…that you know of…and it isn't/wasn't orange either.


----------



## lysdexic

Actually I am a dork but only during my manic phase.


----------



## bhog

Yep. I got a tuner truck now.


----------



## bhog

We're all dorks to somebody Scotty, who cares? I'm mostly happy with my life.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, I have to post the bench as a PROJECT? Gaahhhhhh


----------



## ShaneA

Post it Kevin, I will comment on it so there is that.


----------



## theoldfart

I guess so.


----------



## Slyy

I do recall an offer to front partial ticket payment to N'awlans….... Woulda been fun to take the "group" for sure!!!

Scotty, hope you're having WAY too much damn fun!


----------



## Slyy

Also one good thing about hand tools:
I feel that doing this combination









Is much more acceptable result wise than THIS combination


----------



## bhog

Slyy ,don't be a weenie.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Genital herpes on the neck is not strange is it? And there is nothing weird about my lifestyle.


----------



## Slyy

Hog, just noticed your sig change, most excellent!

I did, momentarily, contemplate turning on the old 80's craftsman to see if it responded like a saw stop. Decided it was a poor idea. And then had more wine…....
FYI, if anyone has a friend with a vineyard, they WILL turn you into wine snobs!


----------



## bhog

Bro!! Is that a teenage mutant ninja turtles shirt? If so omg.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Any auctions lately, B?


----------



## Slyy

Heroes on the half shell, turtle power!!!!


----------



## jmartel

Man, I apparently missed a bunch of stuff in the past 2 days.


----------



## lysdexic

Typical New OrleAns,


----------



## Slyy

The Santeria candle would go much better with an Abitta Scotty!!


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## lysdexic




----------



## AnthonyReed

This has a lot of potential.


----------



## Slyy

Agree Tony!!! Okay enough drinking for me, got an exam in the afternoon!!!

What establishment you haunting there Scotty? Those walls look awfully familiar, I was down there last in August.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh gawd sometimes I make horrible decisions


----------



## AnthonyReed

That'll go good with coffee in the morning.


----------



## 489tad

I thought with more snow I was going to have a crappy day. It's looking better now. We have about two inches and it's changing to rain.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't know what Scotty's pic is…and I don't wanna know.

Kev- don't beat yourself up. It's a benchtop. Little shim, little exoxy/sawdust filler if you want it to look good. I'm still bettin' you'll get some work done on it.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Ref

Edit Red, no coffee yet!


----------



## bhog

Smitty, no I haven't been to any since our little endeavor. I've been meaning to go again and try to actually buy stuff. I've told a few people about my first auction experience and they've all said they were the same way- freaked out.

When you coming for a shop tour?

Red that's a different type of tool, note the handle.


----------



## chrisstef

Completely, and utterly wrong Tony. That did NOT go well with coffee. Fruit Loops maybe, but coffee, no way. BYo has won the interwebz. I humbly bow to his greatness.

If it wasn't for the TMNT shirt Jake …. I don't think there's ever been a wine pic floated around these parts. I kind of hope you dripped some bar and chain oil on your tablesaw. Thatll help the finish on the next project lol.

I don't wanna call it strength but damn there was some stuff posted while I nodded off in the recliner last night. For a Wednesday morning this one has all ready started mighty interesting. Thank you guys for that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've been to DanK's shop, and vice versa. Time for a visit exchange with the Hog this spring, yes. Gots to see that uni of yours, along w/ the new space. Coming to God's Country any time soon?


----------



## Slyy

TMNT wins every time. Pfffffft, bar and chain oil… The 'ol saw needs a good sanding on the top again to get the rust off, make her look shiny again.
In defense of the wine pic, we were having some that was made with grapes my buddy grew!
Scotty, yeah, ummm, I see scrubs, a hospital floor and sterile gloves. Enough evidence to at least help my mind settle on convincing itself that was not recreation going on in that picture!


----------



## AnthonyReed

So. Vile.


----------



## chrisstef

OK gang, im back to thinking about kitchen flooring again. Id like to shy away from going with traditional ceramic for the reason that I don't really want to install any concrete board over the existing subfloor and that the existing ceramic is failing. Why its failing im not sure but its cracked in spots and missing plenty of grout. Im looking for a quick job here that I could possibly bang out in a weekend.

Ive been looking at Armstrong Alterna and Duraceramic. They're groutable, glue down vinyl. The existing subfloor is CDX plywood (I assume, definitely not particle/strand board). The other option is Avaire which is a click lock, rubber grid backed, porcelain tile. Its floating and groutable. All of these run between $4-$8 a square. I only need about 100 square.

As said before the house will most likely hit the market in about a month so this isn't really for us. Its to make the house look newer than 1960. I know we got some flooring guys out there. What are my options? What are your thoughts?


----------



## lysdexic

^ a buddy showed me that pic last night. It was taken in an ER in Spokane Wash. I thought I'd make a funny out of it. Or not. This AM I appreciate its grossness. It is a coffee ruiner for sure.

Sometimes I make poor decisions.


----------



## chrisstef

I applaud poor decisions. Always.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

State of my shop for a time last night…




























My oldest and I went out to the shop last night to put together a little birdhouse kit one of my aunts got him for Christmas. He did most of the work (hammering some trim nails into predrilled holes). We're going to paint it today. Best bit of shop time I've had yet.


----------



## theoldfart

Billy, priceless.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It was a much better picture when the poster wasn't crawfishing.

Too cool Billy. The little dude did some great work.


----------



## JayT

Awesome Billy. The expression on his face in the second pic says it all.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Very cool pics Ninja!

Stef - I really think you should consider an inexpensive porcelain tile. You can find them for about $2-$3 sqft. Hardibacker is not that expensive either and easy to put down. Mercrete 7000 crack isolation membrane is really cheap and is paint roller applied. This would keep the grout from cracking. I think you should be able to get your floor in for $4.50 per sqft (using slave labor).

Stay safe Scott. Don't get into too much trouble!


----------



## ToddJB

Billy - that's awesome. I have a couple years before the boy is old enough and the shop is clean (safe) enough for such activities.

Stef - I concur with Paul. Go porcelain. Cheap and looks good and is harder than ceramic. The ONLY downside I see here is that if you put down the Hardi board is that will add additional height to your floor which really would only effect taking a dishwasher out if your clearance is tight. If that's the case you could go with an uncoupling membrane right over your subfloor


----------



## chrisstef

Would I need the hardiboard over the existing subfloor or can I just go with that uncoupling membrane or the Mercrete product? Ive got enough clearance for the dishwasher (I think) to put down the backer board and the tile, all though it would lift the stove up quite a bit but im not sure that that is an issue.


----------



## jordanp

Ok i was away for like 2 days

here is my recap

TerryDowning and Rad457 are clamping their wood

Nobody can ever have to many clamps
(and Hog agrees with this)

BRK thinks most American Corporations are funny.

Stef is being ignored by the interwebs.

ToddJB is a Cowboy and has daddy issues. (explains a few things doesn't it?)

Tony appreciates strippers

Kevin Jeffery is missing from the interwebs
Rumor has it he may have deleted himself (interweb suicide)

BRK comments because he likes attention

Tony joined a clique (that has 1 member)

Stef prefers a woman in sportswear that is at least 3 feet taller than him

Theoldfart OVERLOADED and is enlightened

BRK smoked his meat and loves old farts

ToddJB noticed that BRK has an uncanny resemblance to Hellboy

Stef is going to bang some boxes

The interweb is a cold place

ToddJB notices some wood that wasn't clamped hard enough.

Jake notices that stef sticks out like a fat girl at a Bulimia support group meeting.

Theoldfart uses rubberized material in tight spots.

ShaneA Clears the air about not owning a Prius anymore.

Jakes is becoming a snob and takes selfies while drinking wine in his shop (pinky up)

Lysdexic made a piece of wood that looks like an Anteaters penis.

Did i miss anything else?


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think you bout caught up there, Jordan.

Stef - the Hardiboard should not increase your floor finished height very much as it is only 1/4" or 5/16" (cant remember) but I think it would help with horizontal deflection. The Mercrete crack isolation should also help with any movement that would cause grout cracks.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Anyone notice the LJ site being really slow the last few days? Pages take a long time to load.


----------



## chrisstef

So youre saying to install the hardiboard then apply that merkrete stuff then tile over the top Paul? Would you rather use the cement board or that roll out stuff Todd had posted if you were doing a quick install with the goal of selling the house a month later?  Im thinking that the Merkrete stuff would be great if I were staying there forever but considering ill be out the door it might be a waste of money for me, not so much for the new homeowner though lol.

I have noticed a bit of a loading slow down.


----------



## WayneC

Site performance seems okay to me. Perhaps is has always been slow.


----------



## Slyy

Been studying for an exam all morning! Ugh! School+Employment+Life ain't always easy but when you're going places….

Billy, picture number two: FREAKIN' PRICELESS!!! Hell, made me smile just looking at it!

Jordan summed up the last 48 hours pretty well. And Paul, I agree on the slow time, LJ's is loading awful slow on the iphone last couple days.

Stef all this flooring talk is beyond my current experience, I'd say, if your selling the place soon, go for something subtle like this:









Test time, see y'all in about 2 hours!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Having a hard time responding. The site is loading tooo slow. The Mercrete 7000 is not necessary but is good insurance at about .30 per ft. It goes on top of the hardiboard which is about .80 per sqft. I think the stuff Todd posted about is more expensive at about $2 per sqft. Don't get me wrong, the Dietra is great stuff. Use it if your going to keep the house.
I used fluid applied crack isolation (similar to the Mercrete) in my kitchen and dining room with 18"x48"x3/4" stone flooring. It is over concrete, but wanted to have the extra protection because of the large panels and very small (1/16") grout joints. Remember that here in LV we see temperature swings throughout the year from 20 deg to 120 deg, and that can induce movement in our concrete substrates.


----------



## JayT

Nice summary, Jordan.

Yes, the site seems very slow the last few days. Pulse page loads OK, but individual threads are glacial.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - the membrane is designed to go straight down on the subfloor. I don't know about mercrete.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good luck Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff Paul and Todd. The information is much appreciated. Im going to be in a serious time crunch mighty soon if I don't get crackin on the flooring install. Goal is to get it on the market in Mid April. That gives me roughly 5-6 weeks to get the crib in tip top shape.

Jake - good suggestion but unless im courting vampires or the strange ill stay away from the blood red on the floors.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd is right about the Dietra going down over the plywood. I think the Hardiboard and Mercrete system would be less expensive though. Mercrete could be used over OSB, or plywood if is is exterior grade. This would eliminate the Hardiboard, but I think the Hardiboard would help minimize any future problems and make a nicer install for less money then the Dietra system.
Seems what is holding up the loading of the pages is the ads. That is the last thing that comes up before I can access the page. Saw Ms Debbie said somewhere that they are doing some more revamping again. Site is almost unusable for me right now.


----------



## bhog

I'm over there quite a bit actually, just forget to holler at ya ahead of time and it's usually during business hours. The uni is waiting.

The pic from Spokane , at least it wasn't an apple.


----------



## jordanp

Anyone ever purchase from toolsandmore.us

The price of this brass mallet seems sketchy

http://toolsandmore.us/shop-fox-d2810-brass-head-mallet.aspx


----------



## ToddJB

Jordan, amazon has it for 13. So that doesn't seem too ridiculous. But no experience with the site - though it does look a little sketchy.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks everyone. He had fun banging away with that hammer. We just came in a little bit ago from painting it. He did all of that himself while I worked on a Stanley #52. Pretty awesome.

Todd, I spent a little time the last few times in the shop doing some clean up to get ready. Basically, I moved the crap from my bench to other areas so he could join me.

Jake, that's the worst man. I was going to school full time while working full time shortly after the little guy above was born. Was still going two years later when the twins were born. I can relate to the suck, bro. Good luck on your exam. How much longer you got?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Paul, the site's getting pretty hard to use for me, too. Specifically, loading threads, blogs and projects.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wonder if all the ads have anything to do with the slowdown on the loading.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, Hog loves the pipe. Both kinds. Loves it.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - Either way you go you're going to be saving a ton in comparison to the prices you were mentioning earlier for those other products. Lowes has the membrane stuff for $1.55 a sq ft. Paul's calculation for backer board and mercrete is at $1.10 a foot. So price is about a wash. What would sell me though on the membrane is that cutting hardiboard is a PITA and messy. If you go that route perhaps Paul has some insight on some best practices.


----------



## jmartel

The whole PNW region has it's fair share of weirdos, not just spokane.

There was a animal sex ring about an hour south of Seattle in Enumclaw a few years back where people would pay these farmers to have intercourse with animals, the most infamous one being people taking it from a horse. After a guy died from internal bleeding, they shut it down and created a law against it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef's head just exploded.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig what youre sayin Todd. Its gonna come down to speed and money with speed taking precedent. I do have a bunch of cutting to do so the orange mat stuff may be the quickest all though slightly more expensive. I got a meeting with my accountant (wife) tonight to make a call on what were going to do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Ask her if you can borrow your nuts back for a week so you can remember what it feels like.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh snap! ^


----------



## 7Footer

Scotty - No you are not guilty of the pointless crap no one cares about - in fact this whole thread is the exception, its way too entertaining and maybe its just me but I care about all of the crap in this thread! . And my god that pic from Spo-Compton hospital looks like a phallus, or a g-spot tickler. Sorry, was that too far?

Hey what do you guys think of this? I really need a different table saw before mine seriously injures me. I'm not very good with knowing the approx year of those old Craftsman's, maybe Todd can tell me more? I want a high end one someday, but will probably have to wait until we move to a different house.
$20 for old Craftsman TS
I'm kind of baffled because most of the Craigslist kooks would put this probably around $400-800, this seems to be the opposite, almost wondering if something else is going on with it. But if it works the motor alone is worth more than that.


----------



## theoldfart

7', don't think you can go wrong with it. Even has both cast wings. Check it for runout if you can.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol damn T. I aint afraid to say it, she handles the finances. If someone else paying the bills costs me a nardino, so be it. Im the worst at that stuff. Im a last minute, wing it, fake it until ya make it kinda guy. That does not equate well with short term financial stability. The long term stuff im good with.

Im pretty sure youre spot on with your assumption of the offending pic there 7. For confirmation ask Tony to open his top drawer. For 20 clams run for that saw bro.


----------



## 7Footer

JMart I've read about that story, that's up there with the weirdest stories I've ever heard, dude died from internal bleeding after a session with a horse right? Good Gawd.. I love watching Cops, and they are in Lakewood all the time, I lived in Oly for a couple years after college, signed a lot of Mortgages in Lakewood, man I'm surprised I made it out of some of the neighborhoods there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing but love for you Stef.

Top drawer is jute rope.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - Seems unlikely a better deal will come around soon. I'd do it for $20. I'm not a craftsman aficionado but the logos look late 50's early 60's to me. That deal won't last long. If she runs, she's worth it.

Jmart - If a dude wants to take it from a horse and dies… I'm pretty sure evolution is just running it's course. I'm not sure any man made laws are going to stop that.


----------



## ToddJB

BTW I feel the same about seat belts and drugs.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks TOF how do I check for runout, is it merely a wobble in the arbor?

Hahaha, just rope? Isn't the top drawer always the default for jim-hats too? I hope that thing isn't made out of genuine bone (splinters).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Red, no coffee yet! Nah Kev, If I'm posting at 5am it's usually because I've worked all night. Nooow it's coffee time for Rojo Loco.

Jordan's summary had me laughing pretty good.

Billy's pics took me down memory lane:








It's hard to remember my shop like that.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, how did that kid come out with normal looking arms? Must take after his mother.


----------



## chrisstef

You can tell it was daddy day dressing baby rojo there. Vertical and horizontal stripes. Green on yellow, whats the kid, a bruise?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Fashionista.

J-hats on the nightstand 7', never want to have to dig for them, no?


----------



## Tim457

I thought the point of cement backer board was to reduce the flexing of the floor so the tile joints don't move and break up the grout. What's the mercrete do exactly, give each tile a little bit of movement so they don't grind together and kill the grout? Is there a downside to the cement backer besides added height. It's cheap per sq ft if I recall.

Haha if anything happened to my wife I'm pretty sure she'd want me to get remarried right away just so I wouldn't be the one dressing the kids to send them out in public.


----------



## jmartel

Never really spent much time down in that area 7'. I typically stick to Seattle and North unless I'm passing through. Just no real reason to go venture by Tacoma or anything.


----------



## theoldfart

7', just watch the blade when it's running or rock the blade by hand ( according to our legal department I should warn you to make sure the thing is unplugged when holding the blade) . A better way would be to dismount the blade and put a gauge on the arbor.
Maybe some of the tools-with-tails crowd have a better way to do this.

Either way think for 20 clams I'd just get it and check later.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bruise is still making me giggle….


----------



## theoldfart

Red, the coffee comment was directed at myself. Misspelled your name!


----------



## ToddJB

Get it and check later. Agreed. Email him with I'll take it and I'll give you $30 if you hold it for me, because if you haven't by now you're most likely not the first on the sellers list.


----------



## 7Footer

Ok thank you sir, will check it, still awaiting a response if the thing is even available.

Touche, T! Good call though, no need to dig around / hide the inevitable.

^haha normal arms & what's the kid, a bruise? That is hilarious. But on a serious fashion note, the horizontal and vertical stripes thing is a big no-no though, but I think the little guys gets a free pass on that for a few more years.

Well you aren't missing anything JMart, that whole friggin area is sketch as hell, Puyallup, Spanaway, Parkland, Lake-Hood… It's pretty much the armpit of WA. Olympia is kind of a cool city though, I enjoyed my time there, I still go up and visit friends quite a bit. You're missing out though if you never venture down to PDX, if you ever do message me, it'd be cool to meet a fellow LJ in real life!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- ya the kiddos look like my wife….which is a good thing. Especially when you consider my gargantuan left arm and massive third leg…...I'm just terribly disproportioned.

I totally let the kids dress themselves. Drives my wife nuts. Ehh, you only get to be a kid once.

I'm ready for a lumber run Dad!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perfect.


----------



## theoldfart

Ready for Mardis Gras, going incognito! Really cute so must look like her other parent.


----------



## Hammerthumb

She needs a Mini Pearl hat Red.


----------



## jmartel

I've been to Portland and Salem once before I moved out here, and I took a trip on the bike down to Crater Lake last year. Just haven't been down there as we were pretty busy last summer, and who wants to do anything outside in the cold wet winters here? I plan on taking a trip or two down to Portland again this year.

And I'm sure I'm probably quite a bit junior to you. Just turned 26 So, if you don't mind a young whipper snapper, sure.


----------



## Slyy

Damn, exam done. Not that any other industry isn't but the medical/nursing field is filled with so much pointless bullish!t. Nothing but tests everywhere over all sorts of things you'll never need to know or do.
The sad thing is, I scored a 94.6, the institution average is: 64.9%, national average is 64.3!
Makes you think twice about that nurse pushing meds in your IV…..... (And explains a lot of people I work with).

Billy, still too long left, working on my BSN, while still getting the ICU/ER experience needed to apply for CRNA school, then the 2 1/2 years for that. And the wife is thinking about quitting her music related career for medical school. Getting riduculous up in the Slyy house!

When I get home, gonna relate my personal WTF out of a butt operating room experience. No pictures, but your mind will paint it for me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Oh cool just in time for dinner.

Nice job on the 94.6.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good job Jake, I've had some experience with incompetent nurses that you speak of….

Btw, I usually only post pics of myself… when I'm pokin fun at myself. I think it's great that you guys are better at bustin on me than I am.


----------



## 7Footer

Man I must be getting up there, do I sound that old? hahaha, I've got a young soul, but at 32 I am starting to feel old, lol.

To be honest I thought you were much older, like late 30's … lol I don't know why, but I guess seeing some of the craftsmanship you put out there I never would've guessed you are only 26, I am very impressed! The lego collection should've tipped me off to your youth though!


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, good on you bro. Guess I've been lucky, most of the medical professionals I know are highly skilled, and great friends. Sounds like your in that category.


----------



## theoldfart

26, 32 I'm older than the two of you added together! Guess I'll keep my avatar name.


----------



## Slyy

Well, not quite home, but look what I got for a free gift today:








BAM! So lesson here is, when you change lanes, make sure there's not a guy in a red SUV next to you, otherwise you get to buy him a new front quarter panel…..... Busy traffic on the interstate, and my honking was to no avail, he just kept on coming over, quickly as well…....

I'm getting a drink when I get home: pinky down and a beer in my hand.


----------



## chrisstef

That sucks ^. Coulda been worse though. Was he DWA by chance?


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, I like to drink while I'm driving so that these sort of things are less stressful when they happen.


----------



## 7Footer

^haha, seems like you have a young soul as well though TOF!

Jake that is crazy, nat'l avg of 64, What is passing? Good for you though! My wife is graduating from nursing school at the end of May, she's been absolutely freaking out about getting a job and taking the NCLEX for months already. But she will graduate with a 3.8gpa, and she actually cares and is in the medical field because she truly loves it, there's still hope out there for some! But I've heard some stories from her about others that make me cringe (about other people who are there just for a check)... She has been a CNAII for around 3 years, currently works at a ICU/IMCU at a local hospital here, and has a float position, but this year will be the first in at least 7 years that her hospital won't hire new grads, and she wants to be the ICU, she loves it, her senior rotation is even at another ICU. But she was pretty bummed a couple days ago when she learned they aren't hiring anyone at her hospital, cuz they all love her. Its just crazy to me that we might actually have to move if she can't find a job in the Portland area, she has more experience than probably 97% of people in her class and it still sounds like it's going to be very hard to get in somewhere.


----------



## 7Footer

When Todd made that comment about Red's one arm being huge and the other tiny, it reminded me of this, this pic was on Deadspin about a year or so ago. Tyson Chandler, center for the Knicks, a true 7'er has hella skinny legs too, I just think this is hilarious… I hope thats not why the bottom half of that pic of you smoking your meat was cut off!


----------



## bhog

I lived in Tacoma for a few yrs. Ran around 23rd and K st , Hilltop a lot as a youngster from ages 12-16 then moved off. Spent a whole bunch of time in Remann Hall. Got inked for the first time at the old age of 13. It's truly amazing that I ever lived through those days. It's weird being who I am today with a past like mine. Quite awesome really.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"...I like to drink while I'm driving so that these sort of things are less stressful when they happen." - Todd has some sound logic going.

Sorry Jake. Tire iron helps.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7's picture =









"It's weird being who I am today with a past like mine. Quite awesome really." - Don't try to act like you are all proper and well adjusted….


----------



## chrisstef

Oh gawd that's some funny chit. Ive heard you can get high on those stringy things inside the banana peels if you dry em and smoke em.

+1 on the proper and well adjusted comment. G's up, hoes down.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Don't worry Kevin. You're not the only old guy out here.


----------



## ToddJB

Don't try to act like you are all proper and well adjusted…

We'll he did drive a prius now he's moved on to the eco-boost… Most 13 year olds with street tats aren't too concerned with their carbon footprint.

Edit: I guess that's mo' money fo 40s tho.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, that sucks. Drink hearty my friend!
Todd, sounds like a plan.
7', come on back East to my town. Education and medicin are the biggest employers here. Lots of micro brewers here as well.


----------



## jmartel

7', I didn't mean that you were old. I just said that since the vast majority of this site is closer to retirement years than college years like I am.

Todd, gangstas in Tacoma are concerned about their Carbon Footprint. It's not like the ghettos on the east coast. Gotta be green fo lyfe, homie.


----------



## Slyy

That hamster needs some potassium!!!

Chat with pol-ice, get home drink some beer, time for a little Netflix action, any takers?


----------



## theoldfart

Best movie ever, Russel was a riot. beware Lo Pan. 'specially if you have green eyes.


----------



## 7Footer

No worries JMart, I agree its a fair assessment! I haven't heard the best things about Hilltop, although I know over the last 10-ish years its vastly improved, my old Boss lived in Hilltop and I remember being sketched about going to his house but he said not to worry. Hog must've been in the Hilltop Crips, prison style tats at 13-ittz that thuggish-ruggish Hoggg (Bone Thugs voice).

Oh my lawdy T that pic is epic, that's probably a fair depiction of what happened not long after the original pic was taken.

Thats good to know TOF, definitely tempting, but I dunno if I could handle having to shovel and blow snow out of my driveway all winter, especially after witnessing the Seasonal Affective Disorder set in with Stef this year! Although I can't say too much, because I usually get my own case of SAD with all the rain here, but days like today and the summers really make up for it, it's warm enough to fly with the doors off today:


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I've not seen that movie in 15 years at least. I really hope its actually on Netflix.


----------



## bhog

Lol, tony I'm far from proper, just not the same is all.

So is that how you teach them to burrow? Make em chase the banana you walk around with in ur bhole ? Sick man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Like it is a mystery to you.


----------



## bhog

Hey , I'm just trying to take it all in ( lol) and am open ( lol ) to learning about what it is that makes people tick( omg). I hope I didn't offend you by that question , I really didn't know. Hey, just remember , your buddy hog don't care what you do. If you want to publicly post a pic of your gerbil training , I don't care. I will ask questions along the way because , to be frank, you freaks are interesting.


----------



## 7Footer

Have ya paid your dues Jack? Yes sir, the check is in the mail.

Friggin' love that movie.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, a guy has to go to work…to earn a living and you guys go off for 100 posts. Nice. I will plug the uncoupling membrane Laticrete makes Stef, Stratamat. It is 1/8" and will give in plane crack isolation. Adhere direct to subfloor, using modified thinset above and beneath (this is different/superior IMO) to Ditra because you can actually use the proper modified thinsets for porcelain tile. It wholesales at about $1ft. 150ft or 323ft rolls. It is white so you can see thinset adhesion through it, snap chalk lines on it. Easy to use, no screws, way faster installation s cement board type products.

So easy a caveman can do it.

Carry on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

" I'm just trying to take it all in ( lol) and am open ( lol ) to learning about what it is that makes people tick( omg)....to be frank, you freaks are interesting." - HAHAHAh! You complete me.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, when I redid our bathroom, I used these and absolutely love them. The floor was bare subfloor (plywood) and then this… 2 hours max.
http://www.snapstone.com/
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane rules.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, my bad. Wrong stuff. What I used requires no grout after. Snap together…done. It is ceramic top bonded to a plastic tray with a grid of low bumps under it and it snaps together so tightly that water cannot penetrate. If it should leak a bit, the plastic "tray" catches the moisture and the air space allows it to dry. No moisture can ever hit the subfloor unless a major flood from underneath. 
We got it from Lowes…brand new about three years ago. I'll have to look up the name. 
DanK


----------



## bhog

Tony, that was some of my best work. Al's head woulda exploded ( like Stefs for horses) had he read that.

Shane sells flooring and flooring accessories ?


----------



## ShaneA

Wholesale tile distribution Hog. Italian porcelain mostly…the good stuff.


----------



## DanKrager

Here is a picture…








and the joint is invisible until you get up close. The apparent gap is not a gap but a strong shadow line from a close flash. The one tile is a thousandth or two above the other.










Can't find the paper work yet to get the name. It's unlike any other tile system I've ever seen and we've been really happy with it. BTW, it's on a heated floor, too.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Dan that Avaire tile is the same manufacturer as the snapstone. Ultimately thats what we may end up using. This stuff requires grout though. It'll add an extra days worth of work but it will still be 2-3 days shorter than laying traditional tile.

Shane - you high class bastard you. Squirrel mastah.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Missed ur post Shane. Sorry.

Im gonna look that stuff up. My head is swimming with options. Ive got to sit down and digest all info you guys have given, Get my think on for a bit and make a call.

Hog - wonderfully crafted sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef save yourself some frustration and just go ask your wife what you are supposed to do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Er, I meant…. Love you. Mean it.


----------



## DanKrager

We can't find any supporting paperwork…unusual. This is the closest thing I've found on the interwebz…
http://www.cliksbydaltile.com/faq.cfm
DanK


----------



## jmartel

7', Is that your personal chopper or do you fly it for work?


----------



## bhog

Ha ha^. She's the one that got him squatting, said she was tired of him peein on the front of the toilet( short d1ck man), and sadly he gave in when she told him to sit to pee. Stef you really should stand first pee of the day though, get a full drain.

Don't want , don't want, don't want, don't want.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Ill ask. (Bows head, walks away). But your advances (love you) are going unresponded to. Im also allergic to jute btw. Send cream.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Im also allergic to jute btw" - All the better. I can use coconut rope if you'd rather but I am guessing you would prefer the allergic reaction.


----------



## bhog

Gimpin since been gimpin.

Just use hemp you pot smoking long hair.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Slyy

"Well, you know what Jack always says: Eh, what the hell….."

Damn that was a good movie, haven't watched that one in ages. Even got the wife to sit down and watch the last little bit. As a kid this was always the priceless moment I remembered (I was 3 or 4 when it came out):









Incidentally, I've heard Tony makes the same face mid-coitus and when he poos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

'cept I growl during coitus, not so much throne boarded.


----------



## bhog

Haha^ fricking Slyy is becoming a favorite real quick. Stef, ( was going to put Shane here but I think he gets all sensitive(vageen ph gets all out of whack) google coitus so you'll know next time.

Tony, do you take bong hits with coconut water or reg?


----------



## bhog

Yeah he just lets it either squirt out or fall( breather).


----------



## AnthonyReed

No bong rips for me Hog.


----------



## bhog

Lies, only a pot smoker calls it rips. I should make you a grease box to put your weed in. 
Get all cheifed up n drink hot cocoa and take pics of the trees.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not a liar, I am totally square.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony is too refined for bong hits Hog. Probably more of a vaporizer guy…new age, purity, California type stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nor am I refined. I am a heathen, a very base animal. One step from thumb discovery, still locked in the kundalini eye.


----------



## 7Footer

^haha, too funny. Only a pot smoker call it rips true. Maybe its vapo-rips.

Not mine JMart, just a work chopper, I'm not a pilot either I just go for rides here and there. Those little guys are fun, can't get much of a better view in a chopper than those, we fly with the doors off whenever its warm enough.


----------



## JayT

Ya know, I'm not touiching the conversation from the last 30+ posts. It is too much for my sensitive ears & eyes.

State of the shop, playing with yellow wood (easy stef, not that kind)


----------



## Slyy

I'm learning a whole set of new lingo today too!

Tony, I see your third eye kundalini and I raise you a selfie of Hog I just found, guess he's been practicin' (eyes do look a bit glazed):


----------



## AnthonyReed

Third eye is Ajna and Bhog may look a little different but the bastard benches 300's for reps… all roids (small shriveled package), angry as all hell.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## AnthonyReed

Family reunion AF?


----------



## ShaneA

Me thinks LJs needs a new more strict steroid testing policy. Too many dudes suspected of the cream and the clear.

Just sayin'


----------



## Airframer

Nah man.. you crazy.. just some Easter eggs ;-)


----------



## Slyy

If his previous picture is to be believed, that's just foreplay for Scotty…....


----------



## AnthonyReed

Of course…. Easter eggs. I was way off.


----------



## Airframer

More randomness… Baby AF getting his Irish out a bit early…


----------



## AnthonyReed

He *is* Irish… He is friggn' sauced and ready to fight! Awesome


----------



## Slyy

Goober looks like he's been hittin' up the hot toddies a bit hard already, might wanna slow down, or tell momma to drink less herself….


----------



## Airframer

Irish (my side) and Scottish (moms side).. he's his own worst enemy lol… poor guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

But damn will he be able to drink.


----------



## Airframer

Hell yeah, also has a smidgen of German, Welsh and Cherokee.. Line 'em up!


----------



## AnthonyReed

He is going to be familiar with stitches. There is a lot of fire in that blood.


----------



## Airframer

Holy Sh*t … I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.. A must read http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/the-30-most-hilarious-autocorrect-struggles-ever

Do it Skittletits..


----------



## 489tad

^+ coffee approved.


----------



## bhog

I agree with vaporizer , it is so clear now. 
Base animal was hilarious. 
No roids you bleep. bleep ,bleeping son of a mother bleeping bleep. Bleep you. Oh ,I'm so emotional.


----------



## chrisstef

20 degrees, wind chills hovering around zero, and snowing. You gotta be kiddin me.

Hog if youd lay off the beans the emotional aspects will subside. You could probably get testicular implants to reverse the side effects if staring at 2 tic tacs in a shopping bag is starting to bring you down bud. BYo might even be able to hook that up. Jake could supply them for ya, pretty sure he keeps a set in his pocket. He's a juggler dontcha know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"20 degrees, wind chills hovering around zero, and snowing. You gotta be kiddin me." - I hear ya; it is a little cloudy here.

Hog all rage-y.


----------



## chrisstef

Youd be all rage-y too if you had to treat your bag like an almost emtpy tube of toothpaste to find your apples. There's a morning visual for ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes. Poor bastard.


----------



## 7Footer

Easter eggs… jesus I have a dirty mind, my first thought was someone qualified for free shipping from Adam & Eve.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Phone call from my best bud in Missouri:

Rich- Hey man, the neighbor finally tore down that big old house and barn. He's gonna burn it all. I checked it out, there was a bunch of big oak beams. And a bunch of 1×12 cyprus. 
Me- Did you friggin get any of it for me???
Rich- filled my 16' trailer. 
Me- I love you man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Sweeeeet.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Air, that whole "auto cucumber" bit is the best!


----------



## theoldfart

Red, Rich needs a bottle of your best! A true bud.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya he'll be gettin a bottle of sumpin Kev. He said just knocked it all down with a tractor, and I could probably get more out if I hooked up the tractor and pulled them out. We'll see. Don't know if I can get down there before the guy sets it all ablaze.


----------



## ToddJB

Red - that's so awesome. I need me some friends like that. They're finally tearing down the old Gates factory (not sure if you remember it), but I'm really considering hopping the fence one night and ripping out a bunch of that old factory flooring. Smitty's shop floor has had me looking ever since.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome Red. Congrats man.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

do you think my lunch date dressed herself? Lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not seeing a problem.


----------



## chrisstef

The only problem with her dressing herself is that she pulled the clothes out of your closet Red.

Definitely try and salvage some of the timber Todd. Most demo guys can be bought with coffee and donuts for the crew. 30 packs of Budweiser if they look like the wore the same clothes all week.

Reclaimed cypress would be mighty cool Red.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, being in the industry, how would you go about this? Just pull in and walk up to an operating backhoe? I don't figure they would be excited about that. Is there a foreman or something that I should address?


----------



## Slyy

Red that's freakin awesome! Should be a nice score, not really familiar with cypress, gonna go get google to help me check that out.

Todd, it would be cool of you could pick up old flooring from that factory demo. I'm sure those demo guys can be bought cheap, Stef'd probably do it for breakfast sausage, digs those tubular meats.

Back to grind gentlemen. Till later!


----------



## chrisstef

An operator is a good way to go, obviously don't sneak up on a guy in a machine. Some can be a bit surly but a cup of coffee goes a hell of a long way. Most likely they are working for a general contractor who will most certainly break your stones if you walk through the gate without a hardhat, boots, and the like.

Whats the site like? Fencing, construction trailers, or just a guy in a machine? Any signage out front? You'll be lucky if its just a guy in the machine without any others to deal with. The more white hats kicking around the harder its gonna be. For the most part the guy operating runs the show.

Id try and catch him on lunch or coffee break. So 9:15 and 12:00, or whenever the roach coach shows up. Approach him with a cup of Dunkin, black with some sugar and cream on the side, tell him you want a few sticks of lumber. Coffee as a peace offering. Ask him if he could set a small pile aside that you might be able to dig through.


----------



## ToddJB

That is a wealth of knowledge right there, but per your questions it's unlikely it'll be a go. There are 8' fences the the weaved blocking stuff all around. About 5 machines running, and a few trailers. The site was an old rubber factory that once it's down they'll need to do tons of abatement to the ground before they can start new construction.


----------



## chrisstef

I just googled the factory. That's a BIG demo and likely that there's multiple machines demoing, separating concrete, crushing, and loading out. A site of that size is going to be a nightmare for you to try and get into and talk to the right guy. Have they started wrecking it yet? From the pics ive seen id be willing to bet a whole ton of abatement would need to happen first. Grease those guys if you can. They've got the run of the place while its under containment with usually little supervision. Aim for the guys in the white suits.

Last ditch scenario is call the general contractor. Find out who the site super is and if you can talk to him. He's got all the keys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Id try and catch him on lunch or coffee break. So 9:15 and 12:00, or whenever the roach coach shows up. Approach him with a cup of Dunkin, black with some sugar and cream on the side, tell him you want a few sticks of lumber. Coffee as a peace offering. Ask him if he could set a small pile aside that you might be able to dig through." - Sounds so well practiced, I bet this is how Stef lures men into his van.


----------



## chrisstef

I been greasin since been greasin. ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can smell the JO H2O from here.


----------



## chrisstef

A familiar scent for ya huh T. I bet ya can never seem to get that out from underneath your nails.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Water based, not hard to remove, that is the beauty Stef. Play ignorant if you like.


----------



## chrisstef

Ignorant indeed most likely related to me being a penny thrown down a hallway. Not too much in the way of said penny therefore causing such ignorance. Rarely touching the sides but forever knockin out the bottom, that's me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If that is how you want to play it I'll not wreck your cover.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - Here's the demo contractor on the job:

Colorado Cleanup Corporation
16 Inverness Place East, Building D, Suite 100
Englewood, CO 80112

If you wanna get clever call their office and tell them some BS story about how you're some hippy furniture maker looking to salvage a few sticks of lumber in the factory where your now deceased grandfather worked. You plan on making a special little something for your grandmother. Lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Ha. You are awesome dude.


----------



## 489tad

Nice score Red.

Todd, Stef nailed it from intro to story. The only thing I can help you with is carry a clip board. They are like keys. Boss man is the only one that won't run from a clipboard. Then you'll know who to talk to. Good luck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Devious. Nice tip Dan.


----------



## ToddJB

If I pick up a hard hat should I get one color or another? Is there a code?


----------



## summerfi

Couple of stories…

When I was just a babe, my dad was building a 2 room addition on the house and needed concrete for the footing. He phoned the concrete place to price what he needed. When he hung up he said, shoot I can get it cheaper than that. Next day on the job he offered the concrete truck driver a fifth of whiskey to make a delivery to his house. Later in the day, the footings were all poured.

A couple years ago they were putting in a bike path along the road near my house. I noticed they had a lot of topsoil dug up and piled, and I needed topsoil. I stopped and asked the guy in charge what they would be doing with the topsoil. Hauling it away for disposal, he said. I said how about delivering a couple loads to my house. At first he said, nah we can't do that. I said my house is closer than the disposal site, it would save you time and money. A few days later I had 2 12 yd. loads of topsoil show up at my house, no charge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

White:


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not interested in that code….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gold?:


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - get a white hardhat but do some antiqueing on it so you don't look like a noob. Don't ask Stef this question. Pink is not the right color.


----------



## chrisstef

Id go with a fibre metal hat. http://www.northernsafety.com/Top-Products/Fibre-Metal-Hard-Hats

If you wanna fit in id stay away from white. White hats typically signify office staff. Show up with a camera and youre OSHA. There's no real code to hard hats but from what ive seen plumbers and electricians rock blue hats. Site guys go full brim and iron workers usually go with the brown woven fiberglass hats but theyre expensive.

Yellow, red, and orange are good colors. Black hats are for rookies. My first one was black, I cooked in the sun.

If you buy one make sure you kick it around on the pavement for a while to scuff it up. To further the illusion go to the local skate shop and buy some stickers to slap on it. Also flip around the ratchet suspension inside and wear it with the bill to the back. No one in the field rocks it forward facing. A bandana underneath and some dark glasses will make you a badass.

Roll em fat
Burn em slow
Wear dark glasses
So the boss don't know


----------



## ToddJB

Put a couple beat up stickers like this one on there?


----------



## ToddJB

Been constructin' with this hat since I was 6.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They don't have green. Wtf?


----------



## chrisstef

Gawd, ive been faking this job for too long.

Lol, I had to wear a pink hat once. I forgot my hard hat and my foreman made me rock the spare one. Painted pink of course. Never forgot my hat after that incident.


----------



## 7Footer

Man this is awesome, it's like an outline to infiltrate construction sites, maybe I should take notes in case any historic buildings around PDX get torn down!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here in LV most wear white or brown. Not very many of the other colors.

Told you Stef had pink!


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough, you called it Paul.


----------



## chrisstef

So ive figured out who Scotty is at the medical conference with


----------



## AnthonyReed

That would explain the ER picture.


----------



## bhog

^ lol no bueno.


----------



## racerglen

Always carried a YELLOW hard hat in the cruiser with the radio station logos on it..
Fire lines, police tape, construction zones..no problemo..
BUT be polite !


----------



## Slyy

Stef is putting on an absolute clinic in hardhat schmoozing! Need to find some demo guys with great wood and work some of Stef's skillz on 'em!

Bob, that's the way to do it getting those freebies, maybe not too hard at times to convince them it's in "the best interest"!

Wonder what Scotty's doctor bud is hiding in that sweet tangled mess on his face?


----------



## john2005

Uh Jake, you may want to revise that second sentance while ya got time…and before Stef, Hog, Tony or anyone else….takes advantage of you.


----------



## theoldfart

TOO LATE, Jake's lookin' fer good wood!


----------



## Slyy

Errrr ummmmmm…... ********************e….......

My only defense is my wonderful friend sittin in my lap right now:


----------



## JayT

My only defense is my wonderful friend sittin in my lap

Uh, that's not making it any better, especially after 7footers stories.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - what's the deal with that table saw?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - your boy has really grown. I don't think he needs that stool anymore… but maybe a speech class might be helpful.


----------



## chrisstef

Got to look at a really cool building down at Yale today. Built in 1859 and the room in the pics below was built as an addition in 1888 and functioned as a library for the owner. A little more detail here:


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## chrisstef

Todd - that was hilarious! I can only hope my little man would grow up and be smart enough to know one when he sees one. His old mans a dump truck.


----------



## Tim457

Nice one Todd. One of mine said shirt without the R and fork exactly like the F word. Once we got her to repeat them fast one after the other but we were laughing so hard we didn't get it on video.

That's pretty sweet stuff stef. I'm assuming you weren't in there to demo that?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh!t that is awesome Stef. Thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

I was there for a walk through of the building for some demolition work but I do not believe that anything in that room is getting touched. I cant say for sure without looking at the drawings but I hope to hell they aren't touching that stuff. Yale's pretty good on keeping historic stuff intact.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, awesome video Todd! No go on that table saw, guy emailed me back later in the evening and all he said was 'sold' ... I kinda figured, I had emailed him before I posted any pics on here, but the ad was posted about 12 hours before I saw it, I even sent him 2 emails because it took him so long to reply… Sucks I really could use a $20 table saw!

Man Stef that building is bad-A. Good pics.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, that's awesome. I'd love to see how something like that would have come together back in the day. Was it just a lone craftsman toiling away for a year or more, or was it a team of craftsmen all tripping over each other and bickering over artistic difference and whatnot. Regardless, I'm not sure why they didn't just use drywall and painted MDF… would have been much faster and cheaper. They knew nothing about economy!


----------



## ToddJB

7 - bummer. Deals to come along. That why God gave us bathroom breaks and smart phones.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Funny you mention that Todd. I just got finished with a project at The Cosmopolitan Hotel and Casino. They wanted Indiana Limestone panels on each side of this nightclub entry door. Each side was 5ft wide by 12ft tall. Had to do each side in 5 pieces that were 2" thick due to the fragility in the Indiana limestone. We had told them it would be beter to do this in drywall and a faux finish as the weight of the stone required re-inforcement of the walls they were secured to. In all, about $25k for the stone panels and install. Dont know what the supporting wall cost. After it was complete, they installed a metal grid over the face of it for "decoration". When finished, you could not even tell it was stone behind the metal grid. What a waste! They still don't know anything about economy.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree Todd. I kind of envisioned that there was a crew doing all the flat work and paneling, another just planing out quarter round and various moldings, one doing scroll work, and another just doing all the carvings. I kind of stood in that room, head on a swivel like, just taking it all in. I wish I had got more pics of the flooring. There were some amazing border details, each room different from the next. A really awe inspiring house.


----------



## 7Footer

Crazy how some of these companies just have so much money to spend on stuff like that it doesn't even matter to them. Blows my mind every time I'm in Vegas and just walking through those hotels. I was staying at the Venetian a couple weeks ago Paul and I cannot freaking believe all the stonework in that place, its so incredible, at least you can see it there.

A few minutes ago I was looking for an old pic of this egg beater hand drill I am restoring, and came across these, you guys ever seen that Snoopify app? Cracks me up, I also have a Walking Dead one, but I find Snoopify much more fun.
My Friday contribution:


----------



## ToddJB

Paul - With the pics in Stef's house I was joking, but in your example I agree that is totally ridiculous. Especially when in 10 years they will feel the need to redo it all again to achieve a different look.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - spaces in casinos usually have about a 5-7 year life span before they remodel. Keeps me busy.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL @ snoopify. Was that pre or post Snoop Lion?


----------



## 7Footer

I think it was post Snoop Lion, but not long after, those pics are about a year old and I think he turned into Snoop Lion after some trip he went on to Jamaica or something?

Wow that's it? I guess with all the use they get down there that sounds about right. Sounds like you've got a good thing going Paul! Man I'd love to work on something like that.


----------



## TerryDowning

That is all!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dinnertime!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I love walking through the Yale campus. Tell me you got to Sally's or Frank Pepe's. Someday take a walk through Mount Holyoke, smaller than Yale but almost as old.


----------



## chrisstef

What kinda fried delishy ya got there Smitty? Catfish?

Didnt hit either Kevin. It was 9am and i couldnt hang around but im partial to pepe's. They just opened a branch up right around the corner from the shop. Not as good as the original locale but pretty good. Ill have to find a job to look at at Mt Holyoke when the weather gets nicer.

Just warmed up tge recliner. AAC semi's in 15 mins. Go Uconn.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef good to hear your working hard, just got back from VT skiing. UMass won yesterday I hear. Maybe see your guys at the big dance!


----------



## jmartel

Got some Shrimp Po'boys for dinner tonight. Gotta love having a house about a block from where different food trucks go every night of the week.

And unlike elsewhere in the country, the food trucks here are amazing. Better than a lot of restaurants.


----------



## chrisstef

Mmm street meat.


----------



## jmartel

Hey, it's not like the nasty street meat they have on the east coast. This stuff is actually good.

Hell, we have a make your own ice cream sandwich truck.


----------



## bhog

Jmart it's ok, you don't have to justify food to any of us. Stef is scared to take the 10 Oreos in a bowl with milk challenge. I had BBQ and ice cream date with the fam.


----------



## chrisstef

Im down with the street meat. That gourmet food truck fad is starting to make its way east.

Just because you rock the serving spoon there big fella dont mean we all have to be cavemen. How can you argue with this move:










Also, did 10.


----------



## Slyy

Second Friday Circuit in Norman: free art and free wine all nightlong (don't offer any beer sorry) but it is a free excuse to drink and be drink in public ?not that I condone such things). Hope everyone is having a GREAT Friday night!!!!!


----------



## Slyy

FYI, I highly condone dunk posting. Makes it more fun! I'd post a picture of a cat on my back, but I'd take away from Scotty's originality if I did (deleted picture not withstanding )!!!! Hope your enjoying the conference friend!!! I know all our 4th year residents are!!!
MEOW!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

While I too love to dunk Oreos, I like to make sure it's done safely. Remember what happened to Richard Pryor when he dunked one in a mixture of whole milk and skim milk! KABOOOM!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

BYo's pic was deleted? Is nothing sacred?


----------



## 489tad

Warm enough to take down some Christmas lights this morning. More snow tonight. Thank goodness for beer.


----------



## woodcox

Grrr! Reminiscent of dial up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Paystub says I worked about 130 hours in the past 2 weeks. I thought I was feelin' kinda tired. Famine or a feast, I don't mind these.


----------



## chrisstef

Steak tastes a lot better than hot dogs Red. Eat it up while ya can.

Tony smells like Kale when he sweats.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, why does you working 130 hours in two weeks and driving thousands of tons of motive power scare the daylights out of me?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red is a lazy bastard.

Kale is a superfood Stef, I needs it.


----------



## lysdexic

Good gawd, I have had about enough!


----------



## lysdexic

I will say that this conference moves quicker than this website.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev, as the railroad proclaims, "Safety first!" The railroad treated a lot of people like crap throughout the recession (furloughed them several times each year.) Shocker, most of them quit. Now rail traffic is nuts. I bet they're wishing they would've kept some of those folks around now.

I upgraded my home internet speed last month. Everything got a lot faster, except LJs….it got even slower.


----------



## bhog

What an a$$hole^.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. Lemme have Staw-ber-ita and a night off. Maybe then I'll be more lovable for ya hog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is the roids talkin' Red, pay no attention.


----------



## chrisstef

I think hes jealous of Scotty. He heard they were giving away hospital grade lube at that conference.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog does love lube, that is a possibility too.


----------



## chrisstef

The thought of free, XXL Kimberly Clarks probably put him over the edge.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I hate to ask but how did UConn do?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I'd be ticked if my nuts shriveled up and I was just left with a golf bag scrotum too.

Proper straw-ber-ita form: 2 shots tequila. 1 can mix. Smile.


----------



## jmartel

Hopefully will be finished up with this cutting board tomorrow. Then I'll get back to my end tables. 

















Letters will be inlayed tomorrow, followed by routing some juice grooves and some handles.

End tables should go together pretty quickly as well. I was a bit off on cutting the tenons, so they are too thick at the moment. Should be fit pretty quickly. Then spindles need trimmed and re-rabbeted (I cut them too long). Then finishing and final assembly.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - theres this guy i know. Don Julio. Look him up. Youll like him.

OF - im on dvr and about 10 minutes behind. Im on here. Were gettin waxed right now. Louisville is legit. They frustrate you and the kid Harrel is a monster.


----------



## Slyy

^ Red has a good idea there I think!
I'm sorry for those that missed out on Scotty's kitty-kat pic from a while ago, it mysteriously disappeared shortly after being posted. 

When out hitting up some new rust locations today. Forgot to take pictures but one place had two carpenters shop size tool chests for sale, one had a host of well loved early disston's most sharpened so many times the toes were maybe and 1 high or so and a host of Nicholson files and handles. One looked to be late 19th century built tool chest with a couple old mallets and some saw files. Pretty cool to dig through 'em.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## Slyy

The märzen is a good one Scotty! Tried that place out for the first time last I was in NO.


----------



## lysdexic

HA! That's funny. I lived here for 5 years for my residency (Charity Hospital) and I have never been here. Just before your post I ordered the Marzen.


----------



## Slyy

Good choice! I ran by the store today and had a bunch of $1 special Bavarian beers. Got a couple to try. Those Bavarians know a thing or two about a brew!


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## bhog

Woah, actually was calling Tony an asshole for calling you lazy Red and you get all feverish for me below the belt. Not cool. For the record my sack is humongous. Really. It's big enough to look large even when it's mostly shriveled in my body( nervous sack). Each testi is the the size of a large egg and when I'm just chilling they hang about.

My wang on the other hand is above average ,but not a record breaker. Serpents run in my family and as a kid my uncle ( who hangs to his knee) called me -all ball.


----------



## bhog

Come on Scotty , where's the chics?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I just don't even know what to do with your genitalia analysis hog.


----------



## Slyy

Ladies, it just got real up in here!

The gauntlet has been thrown!

Red, Hog's official work uniform (note its wife beater sleaves):


----------



## theoldfart

How long will that pic last? Anybody betting on say a couple of hours?


----------



## jmartel

And lysdexic just made it awkward. At least we know he doesn't sit down when he pees like hog does.


----------



## lysdexic

Xx u guys. I am quitting. I wish you an average life.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh snap! There is some craziness up in here. I don't even know where to begin?


----------



## bhog

Lol. You guys are crazy.


----------



## lysdexic

After hundreds of PM's I have decided to stay here on LJs


----------



## ShaneA

Whew, that was a close call.


----------



## jmartel

Wait, even with most of those hundreds of PM's telling you to leave?

Spending my saturday night designing a tablesaw workstation. I'm cool like that.


----------



## lysdexic

Do any of you guys have a cure for the hiccups?


----------



## Slyy




----------



## chrisstef

Scott - Its too late for sure, but drinking from the opposite side of the glass works every time for me. Or maybe you can rub a cats winker on your bare lap ^ i hear that helps. Wtf is that Jake? Could you imagine the conversation that led up to that picture and then finding a photographer to take it?

Thanks for gracing us with your family's genealogical genetalia analysis. Very intriguing. (Eye roll).


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, It's not a selfie again is it?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I'm guessing Jake was trying to scare the hiccups out of Scotty. That nearly scared the morning coffee out of me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty, be sure to hit all the hot spots while your down in NO. Looks totally legit:


----------



## bhog

Scott, you should probably leave. You'll just want to next time you get drunk again and try to piss on one of us. You're too jealous all the time and to be frank ,surgeons are frickin tools. How do you really feel about me? Go ahead , you'll feel better.

Stef actually asked me to study my family history.


----------



## racerglen

Friday rust hunt..55 bucks









Stanley #30 adjustable, 30" and a Sweethart..









And









Record 5 and a half


















(And WHY do I now have 4 five and a halfs ? 605 1/2 C, Canadian 5 1/2 C, British 5 1/2 smooth bottom {Stef….} and now the Record..)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perverts.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul Glen. Ya just cant turn down decently priced fractionals i agree.

Tony - i hear the pot calling.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Square.


----------



## Slyy

Rojo's on the right track, if that didn't scare his hiccups out I don't know what would.

Stef, that's a good question. Also makes you wonder who would take a picture of other people like that. I'm not sure I really wanna think about the conversation that happened leading up to that. I know 2 of those hairy cats look pretty pissed and grumpy….

Nice pickups Glen! Those fractionals are always pretty cool!
I picked up a pretty clean Sweetheart era No 220 and a non name bevel gauge (an item I've been looking for a while) yesterday for $10! Good deals are always a good find!


----------



## chrisstef

Bout to get Irish up in this joint …


----------



## AnthonyReed

That counter is friggin awesome Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

So im in the middle of sharpening a saw and my file all of a sudden becomes magnetic and is clogging up with filings. Wtf Chuck?


----------



## Tim457

That's some voodoo stuff stef. Does it pick up filings right off a flat surface or is it just sticky?

Most of the ways to demagnetize something are out for a saw file like heating it and hammering it but if you find a solenoid you can put it in it would work. I guess you could hammer it from tang to end carefully, but you might not be able to get enough hard hits on it without breaking it.

Glen I was really hoping you picked up that chest too in that $50 haul. What you did get was cool too, I suppose.


----------



## racerglen

Tim the chest was my grandfathers, I'm gradualy wokring along towards some resto on it, the hinges in the shots were shiney plated ones, replacing a three screw and a two screw butt hinge combo that someone, gramps or my dad, put on. They bathed in Vinegar for 24 hours and blend in much better now. I'd put brass plated handles on the ends,. oh 30 odd years ago..they'll have to go, perhaps in the vinegar bath as well, or I'll find something else. hasp vinegar bath done as well,









I have put casters under it, and will need lid supports..shesh dosen't anyone make plain steel ? more crap brass plate..









Brass hasp's gone, a "before" pik..









And inside before I loaded up with my standby plane cue..









Well, sort of inside..might just have to keep the 80's sticker..
(Grampa served in WW 1 and passed in 1957, Dad had the chest for about 20 years before passing it to me )


----------



## chrisstef

It scoops filings right out of the gullet Tim. Total voodoo. I went through the whole saw shaping it and as i went to sharpen it they began to stick. I googled it and on another thread someone had the same problem. Apparently if you perform the same motion causing vibrations in a north to south orientation you can get atoms moving enough to cause polarization.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?168154-magnetized-saw-files

Straight mind blown. All kinds of juju.


----------



## racerglen

Un..polarization…nnnn…Hawg, Steph needs HELP….Bigger hammer ?
But seriously, I've got a magnet doo hickey that you run screwdrivers through..one side magnittizes the driver, go the other way.(.oh..shucks.).and it demagnitizes..


----------



## Slyy

Physics is mind blowing Stef! Never thought that could physically shake the atoms into a magnetized orientation, crazy! But is suppose since you can unshake 'em with a good solid blow, it does sorta make sense.


----------



## Tim457

Being gramps tool chest is even cooler. You're right, can get a demagnetizer but figured he would have mentioned it if he had one. Definitely nuts that that happens though.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ksSlim

Wrap one half of a lamp cord around the file.
Activate the lamp, move file forward and back thru the loop.
AC current will demagnetize a magnetic screwdriver, ought to work on a file.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Double post because T doesn't watch the plane thread. Happy St Pat's you bearded Leprechaun.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony by the kiddie pool!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea! Thanks Slim. Once the lil guy goes to bed ill employ said method. Will report back.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good stuff BRK!


----------



## Slyy

Strong work Rojo!
Not strictly state of the shop, but the wife and I were diggin in the attic for other things and found some thing interesting! Kickin' it old school in the hizzi!!!

















Sadly Duck Hunt does NOT work on non-CRT's…


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta go RC Pro-Am or RBI baseball. Excellent choice on ressurrecting the Nofriendo Jake!


----------



## Slyy

Oh RBI baseball, that's a good one! Wife even got on Ebay looking for some games!!


----------



## chrisstef

I loved bein the Angels and takin em to Wally World and backin him up with an aging Reggie jackson battin clean up.


----------



## Airframer

You know, I remember when the Nintendo first came out. There was usually only one kid (the rich kid) on the street who owned one. No one really liked this kid but he had a Nintendo and we wanted to play Mario f'n Bros so we pretended to like him enough to hang out and play….. just sayin'


----------



## Tim457

I rocked duck hunt back in the day. One time before rolling over the score I got a picture at 999,900 or whatever it was to submit to Nintendo Power which would have been high score by a ways. Got the roll of film back from the lab and the picture was completely unreadable. Sad day. Then again it's probably what happened to most of the high scores people tried to take pictures of.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ The spoiled brat on our block was an albino named "Dusty." He's in prison now.


----------



## Slyy

Dusty don't know it, but Rojo is laying on the burn!!

Paper boy is/was probably the hardest damn game on all of the NES!!!

FYI, maybe not anyone's fancy, but the new Cosmos with Neil Degrasse Tyson is on Fox right now, fantastic show and a great reflection of its original predecessor with Carl Sagan!!


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap. Huge lol Red.


----------



## theoldfart

Beelions and Beelions of stars. He was awesome.


----------



## Airframer

Nice Red.. you must have spent a lot of time at his place then.

I ALSO remember that among the group of loafers at the brats house was another kid equally annoying but was skilled in the art of the "Tap and Blow" to make any game work… pretty sure that kid was Stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya that friggin kid. The horrors my brother and I endured just to play some Contra.

Up up, down down, left right…..


----------



## Slyy

Eric, that NES was my wife's parents got it for her in '89. I fired it up and could NOT get it to work. She was like: "I got this, there's a trick". She did some weird triple tap, push and pull thing and BAM, sho'nuff the dang thing fired up!!

Great Carl Sagan auto-tune song


----------



## Airframer

Anyone remember the 2 player resurrection cheat code for Ikari Warriors? If you do than you also remember the utter betrayal that cheat played on you during the last level..


----------



## Slyy

Haha, I remember that the cheat was EPICLY hard to pull off. I'll be honest, I never beat the game. Did just watch the end on YouTube: yup, talk about disappointment!


----------



## Airframer

My brother and I spent a week on that stupid game. We left it paused at night so we could continue the next day. When one of us died, said player would spam A B B A over and over till they came back as long as the second player was still alive this worked fine. It stopped working on the last level. When we both finally died at the beginning of said level and it sent us back to the beginning of the game… that game found it's way to the trash can…


----------



## Pezking7p

Man, I remember once we rented a Nintendo for the weekend and we had ikari warriors. Holy cow I was like 6. I'm having a serious nes craving/flashback.


----------



## jmartel

Finishing it up. This sucker's gonna take a lot of soaking to fill up with mineral oil. May have to buy a new bottle.

14.75"x20"x2"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yes Jmart. Looks great.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet board JMart!

Eric I read that was voted one of the worst and most disappointing NES games released!


----------



## bhog

Tecmo Bowl yo.


----------



## ShaneA

What, no love for Mike Tyson's Punchout?

Mario Bros is/was/will always be among the best. Whoever comes up with the games clearly has a drug problem. Me thinks LSD.


----------



## widdle

Poor red and Dusty were confined to indoor activities on sunny days..


----------



## woodcox

Un unisavy. It's local and within budget,not cheap but has new arbor bearings and rebuilt trunnions from a local shop. Only pic and very little details, phase unknown even. Any info by looks? It's age?


----------



## 489tad

Zero on the saw but it looks nice.

Great job JMart.


----------



## steve_in_ohio

jmartel, that is a really cool cutting board


----------



## chrisstef

Kinda looks like the 50's era saw that BHog just refurbed. Todd's into some vintage arn, maybe he can tell.


----------



## ToddJB

Woodcox. It's 59 or older. It has the mirco-set fence on it, instead of the newer jet lock, and by the looks of the switch it is almost assuredly a single phase.

What's the price tag? And was does "rebuilt trunnions" mean? Does that mean welded back together because they broke?


----------



## chrisstef

Throwing this out there:

March Madness LJ Pool


----------



## woodcox

Going to email today for details. Seven large. Pretty average for cabinets I've seen locally.


----------



## ToddJB

Woodcox, your in Denver, right? This guy has been sitting on CL for a little while so you might be able to get it cheaper than listed and it looks SUPER clean.

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/4318850394.html


----------



## woodcox

I'm in salt city. That is a clean one. I have a brother in law close to that one. Thanks for heads up Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Busy weekend in the shop. Unisaw is up and running, blade is dialed in, and the fence - well, the fence still needs some work, it has a little bit of slop in it, which I need to figure out how to get rid of. BUT she's running good enough for me to feel confident to rid the shop of the Ridgid.

4 hours later the Ridgid was gone and I had $300 new dollars in my pocket that recouped my cost for both the Ridgid and the Uni, minus about $60. And I regained a TON of floorium.

Also, got a lot of time in on the workbench. Just posted a new blog, and will have another on the way soon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Todd. Nicely done man.


----------



## chrisstef

That's some savvy flipping there Todd. Nice work buddy. Goin to check on the bench …


----------



## 7Footer

That's wild about the file Stef.

Contra, Mike Tyson's Punch Out, Zelda, Excitebike, Castlevania, Adventure Island, Tetris, And of the Mario Brothers… Man those were the days, loved my Nintendo. I actually keep a USB Super Nintendo controller in my desk at work in case I need a fix, lol. It works either way, SNES or NES controls, so I can get my Mortal Kombat, Killer Instinct, NBA Jam, Extra Innings, etc. fix as well.

Hey if any of you guys want to join another March Madness pool send me a PM and I will give you the info, its $10 per bracket and you can do up to 10 brackets, decent but not huge, usually have about $300-400 in the pot, this year may have the most entries I've ever had though.

Happy St. Patty's Day everyone!


----------



## KelvinGrove

God this makes me feel old! BTW Red, what did Dusty end up in the crossbar hotel for?


----------



## ToddJB

NES - I was a Thrilla's Sufari kinda kid.


----------



## chrisstef

Not one mention of Paperboy? I used to work out on that game. And then there was Little League Baseball, Ninja Gaiden, TMNT the arcade game, and Arkanoid.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah Paperboy was great, but I agree with Jake, it was hard as hell. Dude, Araknoid omg, and TMNT.. How did I overlook them. *Double Dragon, Bubble Bobble!*


----------



## Slyy

I always dug ninja gaiden on my sega gamegear. Yeah paperboy was hard as hell! TMNT epic, so was that space frogs game! Anybody remember what an Arcade was??


----------



## bhog

Wood, here's mine a '52

Before










After










I love it. Upgrade from a delta contractor. There's parts out there for em.


----------



## ToddJB

Hog how do you feel about your T2?


----------



## Pezking7p

Battle Toads!!!!


----------



## bhog

Todd, I like it. It's the best fence I've ever owned. It's accurate and holds settings. As you know I long for a black bies but can't justify the cost.


----------



## AnthonyReed

As much as I'd like to bust your roid-shriveled nuts, you did a fantastic job on that B. That thing is sweet.


----------



## bhog

Thanks T-gel. Still fishing for ball pics eh? I'm not falling for it ~ you'll never see them~


----------



## ToddJB

Hog, what do you think the bies offers that the T2 doesn't… I'm asking cause some money is burning a hole and I'm not getting that jet lock dialed in… At double cost for the bies, it most be awesomer


----------



## Airframer

Had an interesting day today..

After 6 years of turning a wrench for Uncle Sam's Navy I have been informed that due to my wifes ongoing mental health issues which deem me not "world wide deployable" it is determined that I will be saying goodbye to the navy in a couple of months. Don't suppose any of you in or around the DFW area looking to hire an old washed up sailor are ya?
.
.
piss…....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Eric, that sux. Seriously.

Another door will open, though. Never know how or when, but it will.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, that sucks. Old? Washed up? NFW young man, you do have skills, your smart and you present well from what I've read. Hang in there.


----------



## ToddJB

AF - that really sucks. I'm very sorry. I was unaware something like that was legal.


----------



## Airframer

That's what I keep telling myself Smitty. I'm not religious by any stretch but I do believe that everything has a reason behind it… somewhere.

Todd.. Military has their own "employment" rules so to speak.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow that's some horse $hit AF. Like Smitty said, another door will open for you, hopefully with better hours too  Im appalled that while an "employee" has given themselves and a fair portion of their life to serve, that in his time of need, they would turn their backs. I can understand the "not deemed for deployment" but why not get to the point where deployment is necessary before making that call to alter someone's livelihood. Something seems inherently wrong with that and it pisses me off.

In the mean time AF, do what every other good American would do, pocket as much ******************** as you can before they show you the door. The spite swipe as I like to call it lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Eric.


----------



## 489tad

AirFramer stay positive it will work out. What you have going for you is your skill and a desire to work.


----------



## ShaneA

Better opportunities will come along Eric. The spite swipe, sounds a bit risky however. Three squares and a room without a view may not be worth it.


----------



## 489tad

Double post


----------



## AnthonyReed

^You can say that again.


----------



## chrisstef

I say the spite swipe in jest.

Hog testing out what his new tattoo would look like:


----------



## AnthonyReed

The text of his tramp stamp confuses me. It could lead the reader to believe he wanted to pitch and we know he is a catcher of gargantuan proportions.


----------



## WayneC

Perhaps it is intended to be motivational for the pitcher?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a plausible explanation; he is a very uplifting and supporting type of guy.


----------



## Slyy

Eric, that sucks a big nut sack! It is a bit ridiculous that the navy can (and probably will) walk all over you with their own special employment rules… I've seen the stuff you've put out here (not Tony's kind of put out) and I imagine your employment eithic is the same. Gives me now doubt you'll be able to get something else going!


----------



## jmartel

Eric, why the DFW area? Why not just hop down the road to Boeing or any other major aviation company here in the Sound? I'm sure they'd love to have you.

Alternatively, the new Boeing plant in Charleston. Hell, you may be able to weasel your way into some of the private space craft companies like Orbital Science Group, Virgin Galactic, or SpaceX, and those are in the Southwest. Additionally, airlines.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef, If that really is Hog's tramp stamp, it makes me wonder what kind of bar this has turned into….


----------



## AnthonyReed

^New or haven't been paying attention? Word to the wise, if he offers you a barback position don't fall for it Tim. Todd did and ended up having to move to Colorado.


----------



## TerryDowning

Eric, 
Do you have your A&P license? If yes then you should be all right (If you want to stay in the Aircraft world that is)

I left Uncle Sam's full time employment 14 years ago and have NOT missed it one bit. There are plenty of opportunities for hard working intelligent vets out there. Remember the lessons you have learned while in the military, most of these apply and are desirable by employers.

You understand the following:
How to a live a drug free life style. (This is huge reason many people can't keep jobs)
How to get to work on time (This is a major reason people lose their job)
What it takes to get a job done. (Employers don't want to hear whining about why a job can't get done. They just want results. Just like any commander you've ever dealt with.)
You have demonstrated a willingness and ability to get required training in order to keep operations going, you're flexible and trainable.
These are the traits that employers are looking for. Look into Show Your Stripes

You will do all right!

On another front. I had to take a break from the treasure box, The hinges and lock are kickin' my a$$ and sometimes you just need to step away for a bit.

So I took the time to do the pens.


I don't worry abut what kind of bar this is. I just keep my butt on the chair and my hands to myself, sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wow Eric, that is some crap. I'm really sorry bud. I hope years down the road this you will look back and say this was for the best.

A few years back a buddy of mine got fired from the railroad over a stinkin facebook post. He had a tough year or two. Found another job, moved up quickly. Now he wouldn't go back to the railroad if they begged him.


----------



## bhog

Todd prob the size difference and the fact the bies is considered " commercial " 
I think you can get the t2 with long rails too. I'd buy the t2 and use the left over clams to buy something else. Win win.

Sucks Eric.


----------



## ToddJB

Hog, you've never seen flexing issues (withstanding your mirror time in the morning)?


----------



## Tim457

That sucks Eric, I take it you've looked into any possible appeals? But I agree, it might be for the better. Like TerryD said there are definitely people looking for vets that can show they are hard working. My friend was in the marines and had a good experience with the transition people that help set up job fair type things. Take advantage of everything they have.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL Todd. How Hog flexes:


----------



## bhog

Nope ,Todd , unless you push hard on the end of the fence it's not moving. 
I'd buy the t2 man. Unless they have really sharted on quality since mine was made you'll really love it.


----------



## john2005

Sucks Eric. Sucks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL!! @ flex


----------



## ToddJB

Now here is the next question. 30" or 50"? Do you really need the extra 20"? I can't see myself cutting enough ply over 30" that I could just get the circ saw out. But I can see myself mentally cussing the rails every time I have to walk around them. Whachyall think?


----------



## 489tad

The extra 20" is great to pile up stuff on.

If you have the room you will use it but it's also a great spot for a router station.


----------



## ShaneA

If space is not an issue, I would vote for the biggest you can get/afford. I cut a decent amount of sheet goods and from time to time wish I had more than the 36" my Ridgid offers. Plus as mentioned…you can set stuff on it. Who doesn't need more room to set stuff?


----------



## bhog

Ya if you have the room go for the big one.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Eric, I was trying to come up with the right encouraging words bt Terry beat me to most of them. I would add "you understand the need to be able to execute a plan the way the boss wants it done". My experience has beem that the more you can do that the more the boss will ask, "what do you think about it Eric"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- of course if you have the room…bigger the better on a fence. I nearly got the bigger fence on my Jet. But over the past 5 years with the machine, a 33" fence works just fine. If I need to rip a piece of ply at 36", it's not hard to do the math and rip 12" off the other side.

I'd rather have a big arse outfeed table than a big fence.


----------



## Kryptic

shotgun


----------



## Kryptic

modern cowboys often say little


----------



## woodcox

Sorry to hear Eric. I hear Karl Holtey is hiring. All the brass and groupies you can handle. Seriously, any desire to pursue your interests from the shop? Get paid for ur skillz. Double edge I suppose, I mean it would suck to have work drain a passion unless it makes you tick any time of day. I was a tuner before I depended upon it for my cheddar. Water pump in my truck has been leakin for the last 30k. Betting it will last another 50k till I swap the timing belt. 
I think you will land on your feet where ever you aim. Your ol'lady from the PNW? Uprooting the family unit sucks!
Anyway, EFE the government, I grab the mic thats when the thunder hits, never love a bit$#, rhymes echo throughout my dungeon pits.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

You got bonding? An old locksmith aquaintance of mine got his knickers in a knot when one of the local banks had an unbonded uncertified competitor working on the safety deposit boxes at his bank! He said that it required by law (at least in Canada) that in such cases, bonding is a legal requirement. Dunno if that is true or not!

Worth checking

Eric


----------



## chrisstef

Dub C with the Wu lyrics, hell yea.

RCTE - indeed we are bonded but the project itself wouldn't be a bonded job unless its by the GC. The bank has been closed and abandoned, its contents now owned by the new owners so we shouldn't have any issues. Appreciate the heads up though, I don't need any heat from the federales.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Santa Cruz bound:


----------



## chrisstef

You just went to the airport for the TSA special ^


----------



## Slyy




----------



## AnthonyReed

Unmolested.


----------



## theoldfart

^for now!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Geez, that looks like it sucks T.


----------



## TerryDowning

I agree Santa Cruz is awful!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fugging horrible Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Just to let you know, those things that stick up out of the ground, with green leafs, that provide shade from the sun … those are called trees Tony. They are an indigenous species to most of North America outside of Los Angeles and its surrounding communities.


----------



## theoldfart

Not aliens? Trees? Who knew!


----------



## woodcox

Nother lil tidbit is those "trees" are where wood comes from.


----------



## TerryDowning

and here I thought wood came from the store…

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## theoldfart

So this must be what Stef, Tony and BHog mean when they say they are getting wood.


----------



## widdle

Cant even find a shop log in this concrete jungle..Is that "the Lane " tony


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know Stef, I am standing in them:









Edit: My mistake Widdle, it was Opal Cliffs.


----------



## theoldfart

"the lane"?


----------



## Airframer

Just look at all the potential for Brooms eh Tony!


----------



## chrisstef

T - thanks for posting that. That's really amazing


----------



## shampeon

I lived in Santa Cruz for 10 years, and still head back as often as I can. I love that place. Enjoy yourself, Tony. If you lose your mind and find yourself at Brady's Yacht Club (a bar, not a place for sailing enthusiasts) in Seabright, look across the street and you'll see the last apartment I lived in, with my buddy Greg.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Banana slug:









I swear it is not a deuce.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Tony, going out on the pier for the sunset? I remember a really good chocolate shop on the main street.


----------



## shampeon

Kevin: Marinis is that place. Have one on the wharf, and another downtown.

For breakfast, check out the Mike's Mess at Zachary's on Pacific.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you for the tips guys.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Ian, probably try to get back there again this year.


----------



## bhog

Tony is out hunting for gays.


----------



## ShaneA

Lol…prolly has a licence too.


----------



## ToddJB

The wife and I thought we would teach the boy to make paper airplanes….










I dominated.


----------



## SASmith

ToddJB, have you seen the condor?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## jmartel

And this is heading out the door and in the mail.


----------



## bhog

Hey stef, put your f'ing tablesaw together brah! Wtf!!

Nice board j


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a good lookin board jmart. Solid inlay work.


----------



## bhog

I wonder how many truck stops Tony has made star status at this trip.


----------



## AnthonyReed

After run in the morning, thanks Ian


----------



## AnthonyReed

So rage-y.


----------



## Mosquito

Haven't been around much since, but this is a clip from the Friday/after modding hangout. No, it's not just because it was the Friday before St. Patrick's day. This is every Friday night, starting at 8:30pm, and every hour after that. Usually just one person, who does a lap of the place the first time. Whether you like bagpipes in general or not, these guys are pretty dang good. I rarely hear multiple bagpipes together that sounds good.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Mos, everybody loves bagpipes….it's just that some people won't admit it!

At the risk of posting pictures of myself (in honor of the recently past holiday AND the first day of spring) here is one of me when I was younger, skinner, and had more hair.










This is the Eastern Divide. Rain that lands where I am standing goes to Chesapeake Bay. Rain that land on the other side of the rock in front of me goes to the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## ToddJB

Scott - I'd not seen that. Crazy college kids and their impressive paper aviation.

Steff - Looks like that thing can cut the line. Good work.

Jmart - Baller.

Kevin - That shirt really makes your eyes dance.


----------



## chrisstef

I used frequent an Irish social club, The Ancient Order of Hibernians, every St Patty's Day and they had the most kick ass Fife and Drum band play there. I dig me some bagpipes.

Opening day of the tourney girls! Huskies tip at 6:55pm. Go dogs!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Tim! I had wanted to give it a go sometime, but never had the time. Always liked 'em

As far as tournament goes… Go Bison!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang that sounds good Tony!

Here is one for you. A big biscuit pounded thin and used to line a bowl. Pour it half full of omelet (egg, sausage, onion…what ever you like) and fill it the rest of the way with hash browns and a slice of pepper jack on top. Bake it till it's all set up and done. Turn it upside down on a plate (did i mention to grease the bowl?) and pop the bowl off….Cover it with sausage grave and have at it….

Talk about artery clogging man grub. A fire house fav!


----------



## theoldfart

You kids have the wrong pipes for St Patricks day, This is correct


----------



## theoldfart

Trying video


----------



## chrisstef

While shopping, Lysdexic officially fell in love at the deli counter.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Old…remember the joke that says "The Irish invented the bagpipes and gave them to the Scots as a joke…but the Scots never caught on…."


----------



## bhog

Lol!! That's a wang.


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, they misunderstood mouth music!


----------



## 7Footer

Meat stick. Meat omen. A couple years ago I had a bracket for the tourney named "Meat Whistle"

Well now that the games have started I'm officially worthless at work, at least I'm getting paid for it!


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## shampeon

Heh. I wonder when Tony is going to wake up from the Mike's Mess coma?


----------



## chrisstef

He's probably still on the can Shamp.


----------



## theoldfart

^ you mean library don't you?


----------



## chrisstef

Could very well be in the periodical section, yes OF.


----------



## ToddJB

I hope he's looking at Craigslist… magic happens when the two are combined.


----------



## widdle

of ..What was that ?

Soo i just had a 8" jointer delivered in a truck with no lift gate…Soo they left with the jointer..Good times..


----------



## chrisstef

that sucks ^


----------



## KelvinGrove

At least they know where you live Widdle.


----------



## theoldfart

Widdle, to what are you referring?


----------



## ToddJB

that does suck, Wilddle


----------



## widdle

no biggie..
Of..My computer is a bit out of whack i guess..i see your vid now..all good


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Widdle. My Grizzly was in a big ol' crate I backed my pickup to the semi. We slid it in to my bed….about a 2' drop. Then I backed the truck to the shop and took it out of the crate piece by piece. 
Too late for that idea now;=) Doh.

Painted up 300' of 1x poplar for those craft frame thingy's. Glad that's done. PITA. Red gots ta gets paid.


----------



## widdle

Yeah .that works..i got a dumpster in the driveway  ..And it was supposed to be threshold delivery..Soo im stayin out of it..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

oh ya, if you paid extra for the delivery….let them worry about it.


----------



## bhog

Hey red, your gutter downspouts are a tad short.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## bhog

Laying in wait^. Still "guntin"


----------



## chrisstef

"Now what we've got heeeyyaa …" (Crocodile hunter voice)


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, you gonna hang with these guys on the pier?


----------



## jmartel

I think I need some straps to get these boards home.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I went there yesterday Kevin. Picture of the boardwalk from the warf:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah…. how are you going to work that Jmart?


----------



## shampeon

Tony: Wilder Ranch?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Airframer

Caught Stef on the job… Now I understand why he never finished his workbench..


----------



## jmartel

Tony, my wife came with the Jeep to grab them. She was just late and I was impatient so I bought them before she got to the lumber yard. Maple is for the drawer cases on my nightstands, and cherry is for a lapdesk I'm making for my mom. Didn't really need a whole lot more than what I had at home.


----------



## KelvinGrove

For cry'n out loud Air…at least he has his hearing protection on!


----------



## Airframer

But NO GOGGLES! Clearly they aren't concerned about eye safety..


----------



## john2005

Those boots don't look steel toed either. Where'd you find those guys?


----------



## Slyy

No need to call the lady JMart, if this guy can do it, surely…...









Tony, won't lie: those pictures of the cliffs are fantastic, what a great sight!

Anyone notice that Scotty is strangely absent of the banter since the tail end of his trip to N'awlans?
I know several of the residents I work with had a rough time their first day back from the same conference, perhaps he's still convalescing? Maybe we should send him some midol for the headaches?

Anyone else's billion dollar bracket get busted by the fake OSU (ohio)?
My Cowboys play tomorrow against Gonzaga, unfortunately we have never one against them…...


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## Slyy

^ Bi-WINNER!!


----------



## jmartel

Tony, those along the PCH?

It's a contender for what I'm going to take a trip on the bike this summer to. There's that, a big loop around the western US, or make a run for the arctic circle north of Fairbanks. Provided I can spare the cash that is.


----------



## chrisstef

OMG the subtly in that picture is absolutely amazing Scotty. Huge, giant, fantastic LOL. Your search-fu has come along in leaps and bounds sir.

LOL AF - I seen that pic the other day. That dudes plumbers crack will be extended at least another few inches.

Tony - really really cool pics there. Thanks for sharing that with the rest of us heathens.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey guys. I have a chance to buy an 18 ga stapler/nailer. Will I be happy with that or am I always going to be thinking, "I should have bought a bigger one from the get-go. Not doing construction with it, just light stuff on furniture projects.


----------



## chrisstef

I think if you wanted to do trim work around the house and things of that nature a 16ga would be best but if its just to hold stuff in place while the glue dries an 18ga is a solid purchase. Im not sure if it can shoot pin nails but ive found myself wanting the ability to do that quite often. The brads with the little heads (bhog) make an odd shaped hole in furniture work IMO.

All in all I like having a little brad nailer around the shop, I just wish my compressor wasn't so darn loud.


----------



## john2005

I have a 15 ga, an 18 ga & a pin nailer. Of the three I use the pinner the most for furniture work and not much at that. The 18 will do everything you want it to, but it does leave a hole so bear that in mind. The 15 I only use for construction/remodel purposes. Its handy, but I find I use it a lot just to justify having it. To do it over I would just go with the smaller two. Generally you are gluing what you are tacking anyway so the brads are just to hold everything down till the glue sets. At least in my little world. FWIW.


----------



## Pezking7p

I love my 18 gauge nailer.

I picked up a 600 degree bolt on accident, while everyone around me shouted HOT! Hilarity ensued.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chrisstef

Ha! I think weve all done some smart stuff like that Dan.

I once tried to put out a freshly torch cut, flaming piece of steel by stepping on it with my work boot. Youd be amazed at how fast it burnt through the sole. The guys got a good kick out of me hopping around trying to rip my boot off.


----------



## ToddJB

Weird. I've never made any sort of mistake.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - that's why they rarely allow desk jockies on the jobsite.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Paul. Truth.


----------



## 7Footer

haha, Lys comes back immediately with an epic pic. Is the girl performing the vagisil graffiti wearing a Gonzaga sweatshirt?

Stef, I told you, St. Joe's is tough! You must've been gripping yesterday, that was a pretty incredible game, one of the many incredible games yesterday. The Bison's the Flyer's .. Good stuff.

I really don't want to be at work today, at all. I asked the boss (my Pops) if I could leave at noon, and he said I can leave at 3, jesus christ feels like I am a teenager again living at home. There a'int $hit going on here for me, I'm all caught up. Although my end goal is to watch the Madness, I actually would be getting a couple things done for the company, like dropping off a bunch of documents to our accountant up in Portland. But leaving at 3 almost useless for me, with Friday traffic I still won't get home until the normal time, weak titty. Rant done.

On a positive note, I posted this pic last April, before my ever developing hand tool affliction began and when I knew nothing hand tools. The brace on the right with what seems to be either a cocobolo or rosewood top - it's from my Grandpa's old toolbox, I've been working on cleaning it up for a few days and turns out its a Millers Falls Lion no. 772, and she cleaned up nice. I was pretty stoked after reading Wayne's 'What to Look for blog.








A couple before pics:


















After:













































I've got a butt-load of bits for it too, need to bust some out and try her out. It took me a while because when I took the chuck out and disassembled it, i didn't realize there were all those tiny bearings inside, they spilled out all over my workbench, but I luckily I recovered all of them.


----------



## jmartel

Kelvin, head down to Harbor Freight and pick up an 18 ga. brad nailer. I think mine cost me $15. Works great. Only problem is I snapped the hook on the bottom that latches it shut (my own fault). So, I just taped it shut instead and it works.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks everybody, an 18 ga nailer it is. And J, that is exactly the one I have in mind. On sale right now. And Dan, do you remember the old story about the black smith hammering the horse shoe? Just as he finishes, dunks it in the tank and throws it on the bench a guy walks in. He picks up the shoe and THROWS it back down. The blacksmith asks "was it hot?". The guy says, "no, not really….but it doesn't take me all that long to look at a horseshoe."


----------



## ToddJB

Kelvin, I have the 18 and 23 from HF. Like them both. But from the reviews I stayed away from the 3-in-1 version.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol 7, ive spilled bearings out of a brace before, only difference is that you recovered all of yours. I wasn't so lucky. Refurb came out killer bro. Get yourself an auger bit file and youll be good to go. Sharpening those bits are pretty easy. I think Brit did a blog post on it.

Man, that game had my gut in knots until about 30 seconds left in OT. They ran all their offense through that big kid and it took away our ability to dish out our trademark ball pressure (steady Hog). Shabazz was off all night and our bigs were in serious foul trouble. I had come to terms that we were gonan lose with about 6 minutes left. Luckily St. Joe's only went 6 deep so they got tired by the end of the game and the big kid (Bobby Knight voice) fouled out. Our own 7footer saved the day with an offensive rebound, put back and a trip to the line.

We go again Saturday night at 9:45 EST. Of course, my old man botched up again and bought me and the wife tickets to see Lisa Lampanelli at 8:00 that night. Looks like ill be listening to the first half on the radio during the hour long ride home then finishing it up at the house.

Go UConn!


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I felt so stupid when I spilled those bearings, I'm very surprised I found them all. Thanks I will check out Brit's blog.

I know that 7 Footer was hella clutch, season FT% was like 43%, buries 2 free throws like it a'int no thang, and gets that and-one! That was pretty crazy. Lol @ Big kid.

Thats a bummer about the show, but Lampanelli is hilarious, I'd like to see her stand-up, she's great on those roasts. That should be a good game vs. Nova though. Watch the game live with the NCAA March Madness app, for free!


----------



## jmartel

Kelvin, there are a ton of 20 and 25% off coupons out there. Grab one and stack it on top of the sale price.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB

I felt like putting a bullet between the eyes of every Panda that wouldn't screw to save its species. I wanted to open the dump valves on oil tankers and smother all the French beaches I'd never see. I wanted to breathe smoke.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa Todd's got some anger issues pent up.

If Tony were a panda, and apparently he is partially, there would be no need for and endangered species designation. He'd be getting laid all day with that hat. Lookin good bud.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fight Club qoute Stef, to which you reply:
"Where'd you go psycho?"

Jmart, yes on P.C.H.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Monterey:


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, my wife made the same hat for my grandson. He looks a bit cuter I'm afraid.


----------



## chrisstef

Goo. My bad. One self imposed demerit.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, gonna hit Carmel? The wavy roofs on some of the "cottages" where quite outstanding.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tony, around here those are known as "go to hell hats"....if you don't like my hat you can…..

Tell him Tony, tell him…tell him….don't let Old pick you you like that!


----------



## woodcox




----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Thats disturbing woodcox. Bravo sir!


----------



## bhog

Look at the poor fox staring at Tony in the panda pic all shamed. He's like " I can't believe you just did that to me ".


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, looks like you're getting ready for some serious yiffing.


----------



## woodcox

Previous fu left me dirty


----------



## lysdexic

^ I covet ^


----------



## 489tad

Scraping glue and sanding tonight. Fancy score four board.

Great shots Tony.


----------



## chrisstef

Startin in on a quick n dirty saw till.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No Carmel Kevin, Cannery Row did enough soul-sucking for one day.

That is sexy Stef.

Iration at the Catalyst tonight.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Everything Stef does is quick and dirty.

Tony's panda pic made my day.


----------



## 489tad

Down and dirty saw till. Stefs is nice.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Stef. I need to make one as well. I need to make a LOT of shop projects.

So, I was hoping to be able to finish my end tables soon. The friend that I made the induction charger valet has approached me for a rush job jewelry box for his gf, so my tables may have to wait.


----------



## Airframer

Been working on my resume cover sheet…. think I got it…


----------



## ShaneA

Let the offers come rolling in baby! Lol


----------



## WayneC

I need to make a till Stef. Too many loose saws floating around.


----------



## Slyy

Eric, I think that ought to open a lot of doors for you, it's always that first impression that gets you in!!
I think you can cool it off now Eric:









So glad the weekend is here, if it's not too cold tomorrow, gonna go do some hiking in what passes as mountains in Oklahoma.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Where in the world is everyone this AM? Sitting here drinking coffee and waiting for the sun to come up so I can get some stuff done and all you guys are in bed! It's garden plowing day guys…get a move on!!!!


----------



## lysdexic

.....off to Lowes for pine needles. A lot of pine needles.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, you can actually buy pine needles?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been playing this awesome game of "how fast" since around 9:30 last night.

How fast can water go through you?
How fast can you run to the can?

Stupid daycare germs. I hadnt thrown up in 8 years until last night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does staw clash with the vegetation? Pine needles are ideally complementary?

That sucks Stef, feel better man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

At least you're not a bad off as this guy, Stef. It's quite possibly the most annoying video over.


----------



## ShaneA

Daycare germs are damn near weapons grade biowarfare material. Just sayin'


----------



## 489tad

Scotty please come and take the pine needles from my yard. I've have twelve trees that produce the finest. Prices so low I'm practically giving them away.

When we lived in PA I would by cocoa shells from Hershey's. Beds smelled of chocolate for a week or so. Nice.


----------



## shampeon

The worst part about daycare/preschool germs is that the kids are totally back to normal after a day or two, but every time I feel a sore throat coming on, I know what my next 10 days are going to be like.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Shane. Ricin n $hit.

My toilet bowl hates me for the abuse im dishing out on it.

Nap time.


----------



## lysdexic

Oooooh! Nap time with Stef. Snuggles.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heading home.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Creepiest thing heard this weekend: "You looked so peaceful when I was watching you sleep."

Yikes.


----------



## theoldfart

SFO or SAC


----------



## Boatman53

That trololo man was my sons halloween costume one year. He printed a near lifesize copy of the face to wear and had a recorder playing in his pocket. Simple but worked well.
Anyone want to buy my 16" Grizzly band saw? It's running great now that I tuned it all up and upgraded the tracking arm. I don't need it any longer 'cause I just bought a 14" Laguna off Craigslist. I needed the resaw capacity not the throat capacity. $400 for any LJ that wants it. I'll be listing it in the for sale later tonight.
Jim


----------



## bhog

Lol , she couldn't help it tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I cannot play the link on my phone Smitty. I'll have to wait till I get to the house.

San Jose (SJC) Kevin.

Damn unsettling Bhog.


----------



## jmartel

Taking my time getting started today, but I should be getting the dry fitting done on the end tables and prepping them for finish.

Going to do it the correct way this time and finish them before assembling, unlike the coffee table. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## chrisstef

Left side or the right side Byo? Im strictly a left side of the bed sleeper.


----------



## woodcox

"I was just admiring the shape of your skull".


----------



## Airframer




----------



## Slyy

Spooning up on Scotty, Stef's got a mag lite mini waiting for him. Gonna light his world up.


----------



## jmartel

And check out these drawer fronts…


----------



## theoldfart

Those fronts are going to be killer. Like the table design as well. Looking fine.


----------



## Slyy

Hot damn JMart, those are awesome!!


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. That's basically 3 days worth of work, or 2 full days since I only put in a few hours today and a few hours on the second day.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well done Jmart. It's amazing the difference grain selection can make on a piece. That's the biggest difference between my early furniture and present.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef's mag lite and it ain't mini.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Oh Lordy.

Tony in a year.


----------



## ShaneA

No…say it ain't so Dr Yo. Is this one of your patients?


----------



## shampeon

Took my eldest to the Exploratorium today, since Mrs. Shampeon and my youngest are down in SoCal.

Got envious of their in-house metal shop for creating and working on exhibits.









Their wood shop was a little underwhelming by comparison.

Milo and me:


----------



## chrisstef

I mean, really, did ya lose your grip after it hit the 4th D battery? "Ohh i bet i can adjust the halo. Ut oh".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah Jmart!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I cannot see your picture Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spud looks like he is having a blast Ian.


----------



## shampeon

Operation: Fatique Preschooler.
Status: All objectives accomplished.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef's a real happy dude right about now!


----------



## woodcox

Doc McStuffins is curled up in a ball weeping somewhere tonight and is now officially out of the medical field. I hope your happy Lys!

"Time for your checkup. Time for your checkup. Gonna check your eyes, check your ears, find out how much you grow. Time for your checkup. Time for your…......WTF!!!!!!!!".


----------



## chrisstef

"No invaders, no dragons, no trolls. And no giants!"

Its funny what having young kids does to your brain. Ive watched so many damn episodes of bubble guppies tgat last year, while playing golf, someone asked, "what time is it?" And i immediately responded "its tiiime for lunch". Time to cut back on nick jr for both of us WC.

7 - very happy friendo. We spanked 'nova like the big east moniker stealin, bastard children they really are. The new big east is weak and they dont deserve to play in the greatest stadium in the world. New York City and Madison Square Garden here we come! Let the ghosts of Kemba Walker guide us in handing out more big apple beatdowns!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Shamp - What make me laugh is when people look at some little kid running around and say, "I wish I had that much energy!" I always tell them, "I do! I have exactly as much energy as I did when I was 5 years old! It's just that that little bit of energy can't propel this fat old body as far or as fast as it could when I weigh 40 pounds!"

By the way, has anyone else had problems with posts just vanishing? I commented on a project and the next time I looked the comment was gone.


----------



## theoldfart

Kelvin, if two people are posting at the same time the post will "disappear" into the ozone for a while only to reappear some time later.

Go back and check a few hours later.

Oh BTW in my senior moments I have previewed a post and not clicked on the post button.


----------



## lysdexic

I have a problem with some of my pictures disappearing.


----------



## Slyy

^ This is, perhaps, the funniest thing I've read today and funnier than most people know!

Edit to add: 
meow


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's hoping Creighton carries the New Big East into the Final Four…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Agreed Smitty. It's been fun to watch that kid play the past few years. We don't have cable, but most the Creighton games are on local tv here.


----------



## bhog

You don't have cable red? I need to know why.

Edit. I didn't get to see the meow pic and it must've been good for sly to bring it up twice now. Details plz.


----------



## jmartel

I don't have cable either. No need for it. All the shows I watched are on local stations, so I bought an antenna instead.


----------



## Slyy

Same here, wife and I dropped the cable in January. We both miss the Fox and ESPN channels for sports but we just hated always having to call and b!tch at the company every time the upped our rates. Still have their internet as there's not a better option but on principle alone hated paying them $100+ for television.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep. I get networks free in HD with an antenna. And I stream just about everything else with a roku.

I miss some of the sports. If I really want to see a game, I can have a good ol time at the sports bar with the $100+ I used to spend on cable.

Truth be told, I barely watch tv. I like to keep busy. Join the revolution a hog.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

T- the pic I posted was the cover of "So I married and Axe Murderer." There's a funny/creepy scene in that movie where where the girl talks about how vulnerable we are to lovers when sleeping. Ya know, somebody could just jab a needle in your eye!....lol.


----------



## KelvinGrove

We don't have cable either. And when our daughter was about 11 she came home from some friends where she had been watching some mind pollution on TV and asked her mom, 1) What is a "virgin" and 2) why is being one a bad thing?

Looks like we made the right decision.

P.S. Anything worth watching is available on video. 
P.P.S. Since the NFL when all Michael Bloomberg gun control on me, I even gave them up.


----------



## bhog

I don't watch a lot of tv, but the stuff I do is on sat/ cable. Call and switch diff providers. We don't pay even 100 for sat and highspeed combined. Shop around. I know a guy who has reg direct tv and has for like 11 yrs and pays more than I do for hd with a dvr and my internet bill combined all because he's too stupid to call somebody else. In 2 yrs switch back when they try to stick it in.


----------



## shampeon

From The Kids in the Hall (Daddy Drunk):
"All right now, son, I want you to get a good night's rest. And remember, I could murder you while you sleep. It's easy, son, all you have to do is be quiet and willing to do it. And son, I am willing to do it. And, I've got quiet shoes. Good night, son. Sleep well."


----------



## bhog




----------



## ToddJB

Welp, we're sitting in the hospital. Now it's the waiting game. New addition will hopefully be along soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Slick tune Hog. Stef likey.

Good luck to you and the missus Todd!


----------



## bhog

Hope it goes well Todd.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Congrats Todd…hope all goes well.


----------



## shampeon

All the best, Todd. Hope you got some sleep before….


----------



## Slyy

Shall with expert kids in the hall reference, always loved Brain Candy.

All right Todd! Good luck brother, hope everyone comes out healthy and beautiful!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great play Hog, love it.

Good luck Todd! Bless your heart.


----------



## john2005

Con grats Todd! Here's prayin for health for all.


----------



## jmartel

Good luck, Todd. It'll be time to start making wooden toys soon.

And hog, I pay $27 for internet. That's it.


----------



## 489tad

Ah, the waiting game Todd, probably over by now. Wishing you and your wife the best.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, assuming all went well. Congratulations to you both .


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys, but it was big ol false alarm. Spent 6 hours in the hospital last night because contractions were happening all day - only to totally stop at 9pm. They sent us home and we're on the wait again.


----------



## theoldfart

Come on Todd, the suspense is killin' me. 
Glad everything is ok, just found out we are going to be grandparents again. This will make three. Another toy chest in the planning stages.


----------



## Airframer

Todd.. enjoy as much time at home as you can. It is so much easier for you and HER to relax in a familiar environment than it is in the hospital with the nurses coming in and out every hour or so to check on things.

My wife endured 56 hours of induced labor before finally ending with an emergency cesarean. Gotta say… the half-assed recliner they had for me to sleep on was a far cry from my bed lol.


----------



## ToddJB

AF - I hear ya. It's just hard because your all checked in, settled in, and mentally prepared for it to be go time… only to be told… nope… go home.


----------



## Mosquito

I know I had shared some pictures in the past, so here's the final results of that computer case I was working on most recently. Posted it as a project here, which also includes the 3-part video series on it


----------



## jordanp

Congrats Todd is this your first?


----------



## Slyy

That sucker is pretty cool Mos! Really dig the lighting effects.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, super cool. Fun to see such old tools used to enhance such new tools.

Jordan - this will be number two. We have a 22 month old boy, as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Got the flannel onesie all ready to roll Todd?

Id also like to say that, in a pinch, a boppy serves well as a neck pillow. That's how I got through 5 nights on the wonderful hospital pull out when babystef was born.


----------



## TerryDowning

Score Four fun stuff Dan!

Nice loking till Stef.

Sailor skills, gotta go with vocab Eric.

Oklahoma has a few speed bumps as I recall. Mountains not so much.

Strong stuff jmart

Soon Todd Soon.

Nice looking Mod Mos!

Busy weekend for me.

Cleaned the shop (a requirement when finishing)

Finshed the treasure Box


Finished the prortoype Cherry Box 


Made new Mallet faces


I even got the yard mowed, and some pruning done. Filled the yard waste can!!


----------



## theoldfart

Yard mowed!!!!!!! Still looking at 6-10" of snow I some spots.
Trouble maker


----------



## chrisstef

Tony spotted her and picked up her McDonalds tab. What happens in Santa Cruz stays in Santa Cruz, aint that right brah?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - Flannel Onesie - Check. But it takes years for the human skin to adjust to that much scratchy wool and awesomeness, so my wife is making me introduce it in small doses.

And a note - that picture is NOT from a MickyD's. The stainless steel buffet and celery stalk are a dead give away. It's obviously the Tranny Support Group site on the East Side. Tony's shy about his membership.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- We had a false alarm like that with the first child. With the 2nd child, out of stubbornness or fear of embarrassment, didn't want to go til she KNEW it was time. We almost didn't make it. That was spicy.

Stef- have you tried the dovetail guide yet?


----------



## chrisstef

I had intentions of trying it out this weekend Red but my gut had different plans for me. I was couch bound from Friday night on and still not feelin up to snuff today. Im lookin forward to givin it a rip this week some time with a couple different saws. Ill keep ya posted brosif.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, UConn making you nervous? My school's done and gone, poof!


----------



## chrisstef

Nah. The kid brought home some death sickness from daycare. Whooped my ass this weekend. No nerves for my Huskies. We love playin in the Garden and owe Iowa St a beatin for them knockin us outta the tourney 2 years ago. We got the ghosts of Ben Gordon and Kemba Walker with us in MSG.


----------



## jordanp

Starting down that dark spiraling tunnel that is pen turning..


----------



## bhog




----------



## theoldfart

Shiny and sweet


----------



## TerryDowning

Starting down that dark spiraling tunnel that is pen turning..

Almost as slippery a slope as hand tools. Lathes and wood turning can be a very expensive hobby.

I have 2, I know first hand.


----------



## chrisstef

If i know you, 2 pairs of new nuts have just graced that saw Hog. She's good lookin bro.

Jordan - ill take a micro tipped (todd) slim line with a gel ink in some sort of burl


----------



## bhog




----------



## bhog

Gotta work the corners a lil with a file then shine her up, will set it later


----------



## Slyy

Any of those split your nuts Hog? Hard to tell in the pics, so shiny!


----------



## Mosquito

Happy shop again


----------



## bhog

2 have split nuts. I put the ones in the buck " backward " because that's the way it came to me from across the pond, and didn't look to have been messed with for quite some time. The tillotson needed new ones and so did the buck.


----------



## ShaneA

Gotta be nice to not have the carpet this time.


----------



## Mosquito

Very much yes, but ran into the issue of the bench sliding all over lol Only had enough contact cement on hand to do 3 legs, but I put some moose leather on the bottom of all 3 of the smaller legs (so excluding leg vise leg), and it's perfectly usable now. Will pick up some more contact cement and get the last leg done, and it should be golden


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, every now and then lift the bench and brush off the leather otherwise the grit that will inevitably accumulate will create a scuff mark


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, I had thought about that too, will have to keep an eye on it. I figured that stuff accumulating under it would be an issue no matter what I did


----------



## ToddJB

For realsies this time. 7.5cm. Drugs are pumping. Everyone is all smiles (currently)

Stef - my tip very small. You're right.

Hog - nice saws

Okay. I'm out.


----------



## ShaneA

Good luck.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You got this Todd! I mean, she….


----------



## Airframer

I know this is your second kid Todd but just remember… For the love of God STAY NORTH OF THE BORDER or you may never want to visit that particular country again!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL

Amazing how something can be so disgusting and magical at the same time.


----------



## Slyy

For realsies this time

Okay we'l bel the judge for the crying of the wolf this time…. 
But good luck all the same Todd!!!

Amazing how something can be so disgusting and magical at the same time

Also the same thing uttered by Stef's first girlfriend he gave the "O-face" to (everyone's happy the first time they deliver the goods).









If this isn't quote worthy or something for Stef to twist into a million even worse ways, I don't know what is…..


----------



## jmartel

Todd,

Are you sure it's your kid?


----------



## ToddJB

All, meet Adeline.










All is well and and everyone is resting.


----------



## woodcox

Congrats Todd! She's a doll. Healthy is everything. Take care of your girls now.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well Todd


----------



## Slyy

Cute kid Todd, congrats!!!


----------



## 489tad

She is beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## 489tad

A little snow this morning. I guess the east coast gets more.


----------



## theoldfart

Good job, beautiful child. Congrats


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Todd!


----------



## JayT

Hey, Todd, congrats!


----------



## steve_in_ohio

Congrats, Todd


----------



## Boatman53

Glad everyone is fine Todd. Congradultions!
Jim


----------



## bhog

Congrats , Sir.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Todd, she doesn't even look like an alien!

Cute pup Dan. Another part timer?

I think im finally coming back around after the ricin deposit my kid left for me this past weekend. If im lucky ill get back into the shop to polish off the hackeration of a saw till ive got working.


----------



## 489tad

Chris, yes another part timer. Shes been with us for a month. Goes back on Friday for a operation on her eye. Hopefully the Vet can save the eye. Not sure if we get her back after. I'd keep her, wife likes her, daughter loves her. Brown dog, love hate relationship with her. Cool to have someone to play tug of war with. Not crazy about being herded and nipped at.


----------



## Pezking7p

Congrats, Todd! Glad everything went well.


----------



## ShaneA

Well done Mrs Todd. Congradulations.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congratulations Todd!


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats Todd!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Todd!

Cute pooch Dan.

Those are gorgeous Hog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, and congrats on being up and running again Mos.


----------



## summerfi

Congrats on a beautiful daughter Todd. I don't see a silver spoon in her mouth, but that kinda looks like a Rolex on her wrist.


----------



## DanKrager

Best wishes Todd. Glad to see you've generated more potential shop help!
DanK


----------



## TerryDowning

Congrats Todd. Glad everyone is doing well.

Nice looking happy shop Mos

Hope everything works out for the best on the pooch Dan.

What is that white stuff on the ground under the dog??


----------



## shampeon

Nice work, Mrs. Todd. Welcome, Adeline. Glad you could make it.


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats Todd!

Man I miss one day and have some serious catching up to do.

Thats a great Collie Buddz track Bhog, nothing like some reggae to get through the day. 
BLUH BLUH BLUH! Temp-tee-ahh-shaun, it's a naturallll thing.


----------



## jordanp

She's beautiful Todd. Congratulations. I'm guessing she takes after her mom?

Yea i was in the OR when my wife had a C-section, watched the whole damn thing. it pretty much scared me for life.


----------



## chrisstef

What the hell were you thinking Jordan lol? I couldn't have been more above the equator while my wife had her C. I didn't go pre-med just because I wasn't smart enough. This guy here is all set with guts and birthing, ill leave that to those above my pay scale.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^To be fair you have a constitution on par with a girl scout Stef.


----------



## jordanp

I can say Stef, after that whole C-section event i am stone cold calm with real life blood and gore/injuries.


----------



## chrisstef

If my constitution brings Samoa's and them dope peanut butter cookies im all good with being a girl scout. Ill even wear that sash with iron on patches like it was your jean jacket Tony.


----------



## theoldfart

^^ including your own?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Like this one?


----------



## chrisstef

Is that a sport coat over a tshirt? Tell me you have jeans on too.

If im not mistaken I also see a tear coming from your eye. Everything ok buddy? Id say there's evidence of a chin quiver but its all covered up by your Billy Gibbons.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is a goodwill bought, double breasted tux jacket, $3.99.

It is my blue steel you are studying, letting a little vulnerability show through as not to scare the birds off.

Admit you wanna sit on my lap.


----------



## jordanp

If it was just a simple lap sitting session Tony i would be game, but everyone knows it won't stop there.

Lap sitting is like a gateway drug.


----------



## chrisstef

I retract all ball breaking due to the fact that the jacket was goodwill bought. My best tshirt came from GW. 1986 Boston Celtics NBA champs tshirt. Best team ever assembled. Parish, McHale, Ainge, DJ and Bird. It now looks like I stole it from my little brother but whatever, I still rock it.

Jordan's tryin to weas my juice and fill in on lap sitting duties. It aint no fun if the homies cant have none.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If it makes you feel any better I wore it buttoned up, left hand in the jacket pocket, while walking to and from the club with a sh!t eating grin on my face… it's not serious business to me Stef, I am a clown bro.


----------



## chrisstef

Your status is solid in my book buddy. Living in the yuppie capital of the world I instantly equate sport coats and tshirts as such. My mistake.


----------



## Airframer

Stef - I'm with you on north of the equator. When my wife had her C the doc asked if I wanted to cut the cord.. I looked him right in the eye and said "I work on aircraft and you work on people.. if we would all just stick to our own jobs this world would be a better place"


----------



## chrisstef

I couldn't agree more Eric. You do what you do and ill do what I do. I don't want the cord, I don't want that nasty little belly button gummi bear.


----------



## ShaneA

Pimpin' aint easy Tony. Go ahead and do what you gotta do, your pimp hand is undoubtedly strong as your blue steel/tux combo…strength.


----------



## Slyy

Gotta keep that pimp hand strong and ready for the game! Tony is big-pippin Wayne Brady style for sure!

Eric, epic response for sure, I bet that gotta chuckle outa the OB/GYN!!
My wife's asked me numerous times if I would watch if she had to have a c-section, blood and guts may be regular at work but I'll pass, I love my wife for who she is on the inside, doesn't mean I want to SEE it!!!


----------



## TerryDowning

My wife was under a general anesthetic for all 3 c-sections I was never allowed in the room. It did not bother me one bit.


----------



## jmartel

Horrible picture, but I'm officially cutting up the super nice curly maple I found at Big Orange.










Makes me sad to cut it up. Maybe I'll get lucky and find another one like this in the clearance bin.


----------



## bhog

Cleaned up the brass a bit and set it with loc tite.


----------



## theoldfart

Some serious heft in that spine Hog.


----------



## chrisstef

What did u finish that handle with Hog? It looks tit.


----------



## widdle

Twenty five years in construction and never insulated once…Wish me luck..


----------



## widdle

Nice maple there jmart..


----------



## bhog

Haven't finished it yet, but it looks to be shellac. I'm gonna french it after I take it apart to finish the spine action. Frenched the buck above it real quick like.


----------



## 489tad

Score Four board done. What's next?


----------



## jmartel

Widdle. Word of advice. Cover everything you can on your body before insulating. Even in doing so, you will get fiberglass insulation everywhere. Prepare to itch like hell.


----------



## KelvinGrove

JMart, why do I never find anything like that at big orange?

Ok, through whining.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way…gotta share this with you guys.

Our dog Boomer (the one in the pic to the left) got run over….fortunately that is run over as in the car passed over top of him rather than the wheels ran over him. (Otherwise I would be writing this from the homeless shelter.)

Anywho….he was staggering around afterward with blood flying everywhere. We grabbed him up, tossed him on an old blanket in the back of the Cherokee, and took off for the Vet. A couple of things here. First, it was a lot like my old paramedic days except without the red lights and siren…and in those days my partner didn't yell "if this dog dies you are dead too!". So we get to the pet intensive care (which is about as expensive as it sounds) and 24 hours later we A) know for a fact that it wasn't anything worse than a bloody nose (and since a basset hound is about 1/3 nose that is a lot of bloody) and B) have spent my entire tool budget for the next year (and I was planning on a new table saw AND a band saw).

So Saturday rolls around. The wife goes to town driving the Cherokee. She stops by farm supply to pick up 200 pounds of lime. The guy brings out the 5 bags and she opens the hatch. There is the blanket still covered in blood. The guy looks at her and says, "what in the world happened?" My sweetheart, being the quick witted smart a$$ she is puts her hand on his shoulder and says, "the rumors of our daughters boyfriend disappearing are completely untrue". He looks at the blanket…looks at the lime…looks at her…and walks away.

The cops have not shown up yet but it may be just a matter of time.


----------



## jordanp

Wow.. that is epic Kelvin.


----------



## john2005

You know it's a bad day for me when I am drinking out of a can, albeit it is Coldsmoke. OSHA came to visit today. I think it went as smooth as any inspection ever has, but still sucks


----------



## john2005

And yes Kelvin, I agree with Jordan. Epic


----------



## widdle

nice bench there john..Things got soul..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yessir John. Mighty handsome. We taught you well.


----------



## bhog

Nice bench. OSHA is awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Any OSHA visit the results in no fines levied is an amazing thing. Nerve wracking none the less. Looks like a little walnut and a little beer calmed the nerves right down. Bench is lookin hoss.

How'd stuffin the pink go Widdle?

KG - wife's a keeper with a comeback like that. Hilarious.

I started carving a little name plaque for my soon to be nephew out of Spanish cedar. That's a spicy meat-a-ball.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks stef, and I tell people all the time, when I asked her to marry me and she said yes….that is proof that God really will forgive you no matter what you have done in your past.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That bench is so gorgeous John. Fugging gorgeous.

"How'd stuffin the pink go Widdle?"- I am an infantile moron, I know, but I laughed. I heart you Stef.


----------



## john2005

Thanks boys. Still no finish, but thats about all that's left. Hopefully this weekend.
A big shout out to Widdle for the anti-rack device. Works amazing! Fast and simple. Thanks bro. If I were closer I would come and stuff your pink stuff for ya….that may not have come out right but you know what I mean.

Will be a week or two before we hear on the fines from big O, but multiple times he stopped and would say things like "wow, you guys really have it together here" on such and such. Or "really, you actually know what a manometer is and how to use it? I don't usually see that in your field."

Looks like recordkeeping is where he's found things he doesn't like. Whatevs


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tim- that story was pretty funny. Your wife does have some wit alright.

OSHA would be the equivalent of the FRA visiting one of our rail yards. I actually welcome them policing the railroads and all the corners the cut. But whenever I see them, I know there's gonna be OT that day.


----------



## theoldfart

John, where are Widdles posts on that anti-rack device?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Post #9909 in the smackdown thread in one of his posts about it.


----------



## theoldfart

Ingenius Widdle.


----------



## widdle

O f ..Ya i know…
john ..There's is probably better option's, but glad you made it work..
Stef ..Insulating was an awfull and cofusing experience..In front or behind the conduit?, nachos around the boxes ?paper in or paper out ?Why is it 14 1/2 " wide ? What's R ? Gonna pick up a laborer on saturday…let him figure it out ..I'll snoopervise


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Ha!

I'd be glad to come up and give you a hand Widdle.


----------



## theoldfart

Widdle, we didn't even try to insulate ourselves, paid a contractor to blow in cellulose. One of our better investments in the house.


----------



## widdle

Thanks Tony, Im just jive'n ya..I got done..
Of..Yeah they can do it cheaper than we can buy…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope you took care of these. OCD would itch more than the insulation if not.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol im with ya on the insulation. It gets me all confused too. I just stuff it in until I cant feel a draft anymore. Good work buddy. Your mutt's cool as hell too.


----------



## john2005

Thanks Tony for the whereabouts on the Widdle racker.


----------



## widdle

funny..yes , tony i handled the nail plates…


----------



## chrisstef

So new electrical in the shop Widd's?


----------



## widdle

Stef..No it's been in for at least a year..I'm slow. I'll sheet those walls and do a couple coats of paint..


----------



## 489tad

widdle, cool bench idea. What are you going to use drywall or plywood?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

OSB is about the price of sheetrock. I'd rather have that in my shop. But I mean….you did what you want Widarina.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Offgassing.


----------



## theoldfart

^ it's what i do


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I will make the dovetails my beeech!








-
So tight it sqeaks…...you pervs.










ehh…could be a little better. 
But I did get a new grover style shop trash can. Made in 'merica. 









Feel free to run out to Menards and pick one up if your shop is lacking.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah BRK! Nice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks T. Three drawers done= Pimp sauce. 









I've been working a lot of 12 hour shifts. I just sneak out there for an hour here and there.


----------



## theoldfart

They be getting' better Red. Next up a stopped dado!

Have two of the Grovers in the shop, bought 'em at the local hardware store.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya kev, those are gonna have walnut "false fronts" so I didn't worry about the groove. But I'll have to address that on the other half blind drawers.

Kinda funny, I wanted a metal can….and my toddler called out in the store, "ohHH a Grover Can!"


----------



## theoldfart

Cant ignore an endorsement of that caliber.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red - you gonna plug the end of that tail ?(easy Stef)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef does like a good tail pluggin'.


----------



## JayT

Lookin' good Red. Two stupid questions.

1) How are you liking the Knew Concepts saw? I'm thinking about getting one.

2) When I was a kid it was Oscar in the trash can, not Grover. Has Sesame Street changed that much?


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Has Sesame Street changed that much?" - Yep NAFTA ruined everything.


----------



## theoldfart

^Spoil sport, technical details.

BTW Lee Valley is selling replacement handles for the Knew saws


----------



## widdle

489 tod..I 'm using struc 1 1/2" ply..Its an exterior plywood , but better quality than a cdx..


----------



## TerryDowning

Wouldn't that be an Oscar Can?
Mine are plastic.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

HA! you can tell I didn't watch sesame street. She did say Oscar. "Oscar duh grrouuuch!" I'm a terrible dad.

Jay- I like the KC saw so far. I planned doing a review eventually. But the short of it, for our style of dovetailing….its well worth it. After just a little practice, you can turn 90s and saw just as close to your baseline as your comfortable. 
The Barron guide, and the KC saw cut the time it takes for me to make a dovetail in half.


----------



## lysdexic

JayT - pardon my memory, but aren't you the recent champion of the David Barron mag DT guide. If so, there was a "Jay" who recently defended the Barron guide during a little kick back to the Woodwhisperer and the WoodTalk podcast crew.

Was it you?


----------



## lysdexic

If it was you, you articulated some very good points.


----------



## JayT

Yes, Scott, that was my email on the kickback.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well…give the link. Don't leave us all hangin…


----------



## jmartel

Got the parts at least rough cut out. Have to wait to miter the corners on the sides till the top is done gluing up. The board wasn't wide enough to span the 10" that was called for. That's the last of the board.

Should be 8"x10"x4" when it's all said and done, with one drop in tray. Getting an inlay on top as well.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo,

WoodTalk

In episode #174 a listener asked advice on a saw to use with a mag DT guide. Use of the guide was poo - poo 'd.

In episode #175, some dude named Jay defends the use of a DT guide in a "kickback."


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Huh. I like Mark Spag-watchacallit. I'm reading his Hybrid woodworking book. But I'm not sure how I feel about that radio show.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No one asked you how you liked it. Quiet down and get back to work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. Just worked all night. I'm gonna go snuggle Grover now.

A few hours sleep, I'll be back in my shop…showin you how it's done, son.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo,

Pay no heed to Mr. Reed.

I finished his book a couple weeks ago. His writing style is conversational and the book is a pleasant read. However, I really didn't learn anything as "hybrid" woodworking is pretty much what we do around here.

FWIW, I have moved on to a book titled "Shop Class as Soul Craft."


----------



## lysdexic

Ugh- damn interwebs. Double post

Ugh- damn interwebs. Double post


----------



## JayT

I read "Shop Class as Soul Craft" about a year ago. Loved some of the points, but it is definitely not easy reading for everyone. The author has a high level of education and likes his big words. (Now I understand where Byo pulled out those terms on Smitty's thread) Once I got past that and into the actual thought process, it really resonated.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Hammerthumb

Tony's vacation movies? ^


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ya gotta wonder there stef…..


----------



## lysdexic

JayT, I totally agree with you. I may possess a well appointed vocabulary when it comes to the biologic sciences, otherwise my command of the English language is quite anemic.

That said, I find Crawford's "Shop Class" laborious. His language is overwrought and his explanations circumloquacious.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Huh?


----------



## JayT

If you're struggling with Byo's post, then I don't recommend "Shop Class" for your reading library.


----------



## ShaneA

Awesome Stef. What was dude thinking? he has jeans and a coat on…it wasnt going to end well sans the face plant.


----------



## lysdexic

^ my point exactly JayT : ^)

I think he has a really good message and one that many here would heartily agree. It is a shame that the book is damn near unreadable.


----------



## chrisstef

Man I dunno what dude was thinkin but I can certainly speculate.

After waking up on the park bench and ingesting his breakfast dose of Dr. Feelgood he probably figured a stroll on the beach was a good idea. Little fresh air, some waves crashing, good for the soul stuff ya know. While strolling along, feeling all right (Vince Neil voice), he stumbled upon a misplaced wake board. Feelin all strong from the powdered goods, "Eff it, lets take a rip". His choice of beach apparel, obviously misguided, didn't register in his brain before those little legs got to moving. "Just thrown the board in the wash out, run, catch up to it, hop on and boogie". The first part was executed to a T. Nice lead on the board and everything. "I got this ish" dude said to himself. Then he hit that patch of sand where it goes from kinda soft to hard as concrete and his Vans caught an edge. Dude's puffy jacket would let his flailing arms catch up to his balance, it was faceplant city and he ended up lookin like Byo. Face down, bare assed, and all wet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've seen Byo. Byo is a friend of mine. That dude is no Byo.


----------



## john2005

^good story.

Scotty, please stop the polysyllabic dicta obfuscation. This is the small mind thread. Thanks


----------



## Hammerthumb

I approve and applaud what John said. Keep it simple cause I'm stupid.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scotty is way smarter than me.

I don't wear shoes on the sand Paul.

Skim board Stef, wake boards are for water skiing. I think that your story is probably right on the money.


----------



## JayT

Of course stef's story is on the money, it's part of his autobiography.


----------



## chrisstef

I approve and applaud what Paul said.

Ill pick you up buddy:


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope that thing is real.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea Scotty, we on this here thread talk more gooder than anybody else on this site so no need to impress us with $5.00 words.


----------



## ToddJB

Everyone is home safe and sound










And these were waiting for me on my doorstep










Nap times will be sharpening times for the near future. Zero excuses available for the planes to just sit on the bench now. And the 203 is for the dead man that I'll eventually put on the bench.

BUT notice anything off about this picture? Would you worry about it?


----------



## JayT

What's the problem? The label was made in the USA. (Oh and congrats again. Hope your sleep is caught up)


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and I 100% agree that shop class for the soul craft could have been an amazing book, but the guys ego got in the way. But the heart of the message and my own view on life match up quite a bit.


----------



## woodcox

Off? Grown ass man who shaves his legs. 
Cutie!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad all is well Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

I sometimes wish someone would swaddle me.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't know how to swaddle.


----------



## JayT

That's bhog's department.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yep, that sick ba$tard.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- that's one cute baby….and not all newborns are cute. So that's a good thing;-)
Is the case for the India stone busted? How's the flatness of the stone? Kinda up to you on that. I didn't care for the cases as stone platforms anyway.

Lys- I've picked up a few tidbits from Hybrid Woodworking, but that book would have been more helpful a few years back. Lotta of the info I've already learned the hard way. I'll probably pass it on to a newbie when I'm done. I could see how it would be very helpful for some. 
Not sure I'd dig an elaborately worded woodworking book. That's part of why I like writers like Schwarz. Plain English, and enough to keep me engaged.


----------



## 489tad

Face plants, big words and swaddling. That's why I tune in every day.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Think the KC saw can handle two at once? Or maybe I'm just getting brave after I took the training wheels off;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great shot!


----------



## bhog

Post # 9126 made my day. Thanks stef.


----------



## Airframer

I have to ask.. the KC saw seems to be no different than any other coping saw. I always figured the blade is what made the difference (besides the crappy bucks bros saw I had that would twist the blade just looking at it) what does the extra $$ get you over say an Olson saw?


----------



## bhog

You get to say you have one and advertise that you're short on wang length lol. 
Get one from lv and buy a new marking gauge with the left over clams.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon - to you mean post #9856 which was Stef's #9126th post in 1485 days?

While looking for post #9126 I stumbled on this….


----------



## Airframer

Smitty.. You play Drums? Those better be vintage!


----------



## bhog

Yeah prob Scotty lol. Don't think it's the first time I've made that mistake either. iPhone related , though, I'm sure, most definitely. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef…SWADDLE ME. Please.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric, skip to 5:35 on this video. Are you able to do one cut with a coping saw that close to the baseline? I can't.

I'll do a review on it eventually, but that's the main reason- A big time saver if your doing a lot of dovetails.


----------



## bhog

And holy fhuck is stef a post whore. All kinds of wasted company money, well done!!


----------



## bhog

Scotty went to the convention with Al again.


----------



## Airframer

I understand what you are saying about the cut but what I am trying to wrap my head around (and seriously no snark here) is how the frame makes the difference and not the blade installed?


----------



## bhog

Because , Eric .


----------



## lysdexic

Hog, I've bin ameenin' to aks you…...

Yer new avatar: is that some family out of a Coca-Cola TV commercial?


----------



## Airframer

Fair 'nuff.


----------



## ShaneA

That looks like a deeper frame than the coping saw I have, there have been a cut or two where a bit more depth could have been useful.

Al had to stop wasting tax payer's money….finally.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, of course a truss style frame is going to be more rigid than a single steel bar. A lot of the design is to make the saw light, which makes it nice to work with.

I've never tried to put a fret saw blade on a coping saw….it might work fine.


----------



## bhog

Nope Scotty. Should I take it down? Does it offend you? I thought it was a good pic of us, is all. You're not jealous again are you?

Hell yeah Shane , he got busted in full garb talking all the jargon.


----------



## lysdexic

I thought you were a father of three.


----------



## bhog

Nice eye , yes I am, my oldest lives with his mother about 2k miles away. He wasn't here for that pic.


----------



## chrisstef

Scottys on the barley pops early i see. Fantasizing about pacifiers, xxl swaddle blankets, and fragranced baby wipes. Im flattered really.

I think the allure of the KC saw is tension of an ultra thin blade due to the rigidity of its frame allowing it to change direction without binding.

If i didnt post where would the fodder come from? The world needs a heel and if thats my calling so be it. Im cool with that.


----------



## bhog

Stef is into ball play.


----------



## chrisstef

You claim your greatest attribute is due to a tonsilectomy. Riiiighhht. Practicer. ^


----------



## Slyy

Between that and the rib removal, the mans a one-man-show.

Pfffffft, too busy saving lives today to do anything but get home and read 60 posts!
If you ever get the chance to do chest compressions on a dead lady for an hour….. Pass.
You guys make getting off work worth it, hit the LJ's then out to the shop to work on these two bad boys:


















Time to go to the shop and hang out with my beer


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, I actually did that compression thing. My neighbor just dropped, her daughter came and got me. Did what I could till the pro's arrived but no luck. Rotten feeling, the paramedics said I did just fine but she had a massive stroke and was gone. Sat on the stoop for a couple of hours trying to digest it all. No way could I do the work you, Byo, Terry, Candy and all the others do.

Thats an older breast drill you got there, looking forward to its revival.


----------



## lysdexic

I hesitate to post this after Kevin's post, but I think that is a Shiner Bock that belly's sporting.


----------



## widdle

Eric..I have one of those fancy fret saws, i dont think it is beefy at all..its the blades…


----------



## Tim457

Sucks Jake, glad you do what you do though. Is that a Wilton vise? And I don't get it. What work does that drill need?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ShaneA

So now you are doing carvings too?

Counter tops, backsplash, cabinet refinishing, saw sharpening…all but bench building?


----------



## chrisstef

Quick hitters bud. Im only good in short spurts, wife will confirm.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Wilton vise, grabbed it, no 80 scrapper and the drill up for $25. Vise is missing the captive nut/bearing but have a fix for that on the way I think. The drill is a MF No 85, made 1912-19. Bearing wasn't working right and very dirty. Just getting cleaned up, might repaint her. The 85's had a cool black/red/gold color scheme.

Yeah Kev, I kinda look at my job this way: we can't save everyone, some are truly beyond help, but we help even if it doesn't work. My hospital takes care of all the gun and knife club type people and being Oklahoma we see lots of horrible oilfield related injuries. Some days are just rougher the others, organ harvests on kids etc, but getting save a few people here and there is always kinda cool. Like any job, some days are better than others!

Yeah good eye Scotty, Texas' finest: good 'ol Shiner Bock! Never could figure out why a lot of restaurants in Texas price it as an import either….... I think the whole 6 pack could fit on there.


----------



## theoldfart

Don't think we get Shiner Bock up here a bouts' As for the breast drill, that can really drive a big bit, especially if you lean into it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The looks sharp Stefaroni.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

And the real reason I bought the KC saw was to impress hog so he would be my friend. But that backfired.


----------



## bhog

Red, you know you're my friend if I give you a hard time( most of the time ).


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ya have days like that Slyy. Sometimes too many of them. (Original paramedic #0000525 - retired from it, thank goodness)


----------



## lysdexic

Stephanie, that carving is really good. I'm surprised.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## Airframer

was to impress hog so he would be my friend. But that backfired.

At least his Prius won't do that..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A prius was my next purchase.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Stef.

Nice work Red / AF. hahah.


----------



## jmartel

Just a quick dry fit while the bottom panel is gluing up. I'll glue the whole thing up later tonight.


----------



## Slyy

I think Rojo and Hogies relationship my be ill thought through, kinda like this classic toy from the early '90's








Works fine until the toy company exec finally sees the first memo with: kids, balls, and mouth all on the same headline….......


----------



## bhog

Crazy.


----------



## jmartel

Got clamps?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice and tight there Jmart.

Thanks for the carving props this morning. I have a pretty good time working on those little name plaques. I do think that Spanish cedar was a bit too soft but I had it in stock and it smells good. I think id like to pick up some carving supplies in the future, maybe give chip carving a whirl. Its nice quiet work.

UConn - 7:27 tip off.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Prolly gonna get thumped by some Iowa farm boys.


----------



## chrisstef

Them farm boys are walking into the bright lights and the big city Rojo, theyre not gonna know what to do. We're gonna be shaking the rafters in the Garden tonight. It will be filled with UConn faithful.


----------



## Pezking7p

Iowa State alum, checking in for some thumping.

Also: "balls pop out of my mouth!"....isn't that how that commercial went? While the kids chase it around and pick up balls. So wrong.


----------



## chrisstef

Id say good luck Dan, but id be being insincere 

It should be a good guard matchup tonight with Napier against Kane. Nothin better than some March hoops.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep Jay, a lot to be said for a tight squeeze


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## Slyy

Ya Dan, Mr Bucket. Someone didn't think that one all the way through.

Hate to say it Stef, but gotta root for the BigXII, ISU thumped my cowboys this year about the same way they did last.


----------



## chrisstef

It's all good Jake. I think the boys got a little something to prove after the NCAA banned us last year from tournament play and we got shafted by the ACC in the whole conference realignment.

Kevin Ollie is bringin back that toughness Jim Calhoun instilled early on in the program. I felt like we lost that with certain teams and certain players that were really focused on the NBA.

Its now "Ten toes in" and "We take the stairs, not the elevator".


----------



## chrisstef

Hog loves ham planets


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Fact.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Totally bored in a hotel room. Guess I'll watch some more cheezy highland woodworker episodes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog has a remedy for that. He uses Ben-gay, a rubber band and scissors. PM Bhog for details.


----------



## 7Footer

I always liked Ollie, especially as a player in the NBA, knew he would be a coach one day… But man he's got a funny shaped head, like a distant relative of the Coneheads. Tonight I need the Cyclones to go hard when they turn the spotlights on…. if ya know what I'm saying. Swa-Na-na-na-naaaa




I need me a Cyclone win tonight, and I need a L-Ville and Virginia final, and L-Ville cutting down the nets again, but most importantly that Louisville and Kentucky game tonight is going to be EPIC.

Aside from breakin' Kevin Ollie's balls (Stef will fix that), I'm trying to hold back, but I really feel like screwing with some people today, like (1) Forum posts selling things without pics. Just post a damn pic, personally I don't give a seller any credit if they don't offer up a pic straight away, it's like an immediate red flag. (2) does anyone else get tired of watching how-to video's that have been done a million times and then acting like its their own? Can't you just give credit where credit is due, give a nice shout out to those who did it first, that's all I ask! Rant done!


----------



## chrisstef

Ollie makes the All Alien 3rd team for sure. Hes no Charlie Villanueva,Constantine Popa, or the head coach of Providence but he aint the most attractive man goin.

Dont hold back Noah. Were all big boys here. Have at it 

One hour thirty minutes til tip.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' is on the rag?


----------



## 7Footer

Heavy flow Tony, heavy flow.

Lol, Constantine Popa, nice pull. Providence head coach, last week I was trying to Google what was up with his hair, but I guess he refuses to talk about it, weird for sure. Sam Cassell is up there for hall of fame All Alien team.


----------



## bhog

What is ham planets?


----------



## 7Footer

Hog, I had to Google it:

Per Urban Dictionary:
HamPlanet - An absolutely, ginormous, tub of lard on legs. We aren't just talking about your slightly obese English teacher here we're talking about those people whose appearance is more than physically disgusting. Usually at 5 feet tall maybe an inch or two larger and over two hundred pounds of "curves" they are usually seen at Walmart scarfing down food and driving around on scooters made for handicapped people. They love to troll the fresh produce section for random person to call anorexic, and Prius drivers named BHog.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bhog

L
O
L.

No fricking way. Wouldn't stay hard.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, you guys are ruining my taco truck dinner.


----------



## bhog

Pretty rough stuff , huh red. Ever nail a plumper Rojo?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Does my wife count when she was preggo?

Beer….check. Carne asada…check. Cable tv to watch bball….check.


----------



## bhog

No that doesn't count. Neither does left over baby weight. Talkin chunkyfied lovin mayne. I've wrestled 2 and actually was a lot of fun because I wasn't worried about blowin too early.

Carne asada es bueno.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I. Love. This. Thread.


----------



## theoldfart

^I'm not so sure.


----------



## 7Footer

^hahahahaha.

Stef - Shabizzle coming out guns blazin'.


----------



## bhog

It is a good thread T diddler, I agree.


----------



## Airframer

No way she is fitting in your Prius Hog.. no worries..


----------



## chrisstef

Its our NYC campus. Bazz is an assassin.

Thats why he bought a truck eric.


----------



## Airframer

I'm not convinced that actually IS his truck.. I'm thinking random pic from the interwebs to try and butch up his rep here on LJ's. No way a prior Prius owner and their smug cloud would willingly go and buy an ozone killer ;-)


----------



## woodcox

Chall think? Inlayed into some 8/4 cherry? Gonna start an LJ's ashtray swap. They should have been more Focus-ed on their dip stick like some of you around here. 









I prefer bacon.


----------



## chrisstef

Bacon has more oil than that piston.


----------



## bhog

See Eric,I already had a truck when I had the ep.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Big truck = Napoleon complex.

Uconn lookin nasty. I thought this would be a better game.

edit: uh oh. Here come the Ioweegians.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## chrisstef

Plantin seeds in the Garden. We'll see you again on Sunday.


----------



## Airframer

Just remember to put down a blanket.. it's amazing where dirt and mulch will find it's way into if you aren't careful.


----------



## bhog

Eric , that is awesome. Saved it.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn fine work AF.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I care Bhog….I don't drive a Prius either.


----------



## jmartel

Once again, the cull rack at big orange has been good to me. I picked up a couple large pieces of Melamine for 70% off that had very little damage done to it. They will make great tops for a router table and a tablesaw workstation. Lots of 2×4x12's that didn't even look warped in there as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Little surprises is why i love me some Ljs. I was recently gifted a Big Red dovetail guide and if that wasnt enough i got a big box in the mail yesterday. Now i had been expecting a trio of saws in that Bhog and i went halvsies on but this box was a little bigger than i was expecting. Upon opening up and finding the 3 saws i was blown away. Hog sent me out a farm fresh 12 1/2, a 52 spokeshave, a honkin chunks of beeswax, and some fine reading materials.

Big thanks to both Hog and Big Red!


----------



## chrisstef

Little surprises is why i love me some Ljs. I was recently gifted a Big Red dovetail guide and if that wasnt enough i got a big box in the mail yesterday. Now i had been expecting a trio of saws in that Bhog and i went halvsies on but this box was a little bigger than i was expecting. Upon opening up and finding the 3 saws i was blown away. Hog sent me out a farm fresh 12 1/2, a 52 spokeshave, a honkin chunks of beeswax, and some fine reading materials.

Big thanks to both Hog and Big Red!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yep… cool, cool people haunt this site. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## ToddJB

Solid work gents. Proud to be your cyber friend.


----------



## bhog

Good stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Gargles it.


----------



## Slyy

Out rust hunting, found on of the most awesome estate items ever for a guy who grew up in the 90's!!!








Course did not buy, but was awesome seeing it!!


----------



## bhog

Lol. Surprised. ^


----------



## Slyy

That's a nice score there Stef! Rojo's DT guide was patterned a bit after David Barron eh?

Anyone use push/pull style old hand screwdrivers? I saw a few early 20th century Millers Falls recently, wondering if they except the now common hex shank bits?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lee Valley sells ratcheting screwdriver bits, Jake.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef's not showing us the more "private" reading material that hog sent. What's hiding under that stack of "wood" magazines?

Shameless plug. Finished my first furniture piece today. Wifey says it makes the rest of our living room furniture look sad, and she's asking if I can make a matching entertainment center and coffee table in 8 weeks (before our wedding). I raffed.


----------



## chrisstef

Hot Ham Planets, issue 13 with the quad page scratch n sniff fold out. Special edition.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"....scratch n sniff fold out." - For f*(k's sake, some of us are having lunch.


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, we of these threads are negligent in not warning you about "THE LINE". Every custom job I went to gather information about the job I would be sure to ask "where's the line?". Invariably they hadn't thought about the impact their desired modification would have. At the end there was considerable gratitude for persuading them to think about the uncrossable line where "improvements" would stop. In my experience, the ending spot of the line was no where near the starting line and that question became my most effective sales tool. Lots of extra dollars as they considered how A would affect B, C, D, E, and sometimes up to Z.

I'm sorry for our neglect and deficiency. Let's face it. You're in deep (water) and there is no help or going back now. Just make sure to define the new LINE! Swim for it! 
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Tony, I retract many bad things I thought of you and some of the things I said! Thanks for the link I figured they used a different style shank, good to know they are available!


----------



## DanKrager

Heads up dudes! I think this would make a great addition to anyone's shop. Wish I had the money and space!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHOPMASTER-PATRIOT-CNC-Lathe-Mill-Combination-Machine-/171282124412?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e135ce7c
Price looks right!
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Dan that table looks great. The obvious answer to that question is "If I had all the tools on my wish list I could make them but not quite in 8 weeks."

Tony nice tip on the Yankee bits, mine only came with the one bit.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dan, I had planned on making more furniture, I just hadn't planned on how strong her reaction would be! Shucks, I guess I'll have to spend more time in the shop. Fortunately, she LIKES sanding and finishing. I can use this to my advantage.

Tim, "Oh gosh, this thing? Yah I had to buy it because I spent all day trying to cut this joint and couldn't get it done." Unfortunately she's pretty tool saavy, or at least she remembers the names of all the tools and what they are for.


----------



## bhog

I dunno but I'm pretty sure " shucks " calls for a demerit. Who the hell says that!?


----------



## Pezking7p

It's a very common word among the Ham Planet community. It's how you let people know you're an insider.


----------



## Slyy

Old people, really, really old people


----------



## lysdexic

Hog, isn't that the word that you apply when using feces as a lubricant. For instance, you love it when Stef "shucks" you.

Just aksin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL!


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh damn lol ^

Saw porn. In the shop for a tune up:

Hogs' Thos Tillotson:









My Moulson Brothers:









Disston:


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Stef.

Had some good shop time today while everyone was sleeping. Pics and probably a new bench blog to come.

Just noticed this is the 9999th post. Who's the lucky lady to roll us over to 10k?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

10 Gs. Bazinga!


----------



## bhog

No lys that is not a word I use. Only shuckin by me had oysters involved ( holy lol , right? ).

Ham planet community code word eh? Ok demerit taken back. Self admitted ham planet aficionado = points. Tony should be proud.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Alrighty then,

Too many posts to catch up on BUT I've got to give Stef a huge thank you! I bought a Delta scroll saw for $40 at a pawn shop last Saturday. Today I spent the day tinkering. I decided that since I wasn't going to get anything serious done, I might as well launch into getting that scroll saw up to specs.

























Stef, you friggen rock!

Evaporust from HF.
WD-40.
Paste wax. 
A little tune up.
The sweet little saw hums. Thanks for the rust treatment! I've got 4 tools taking a bath right now.


----------



## chrisstef

What i do? Evapo tip?

Nice lil scroller score.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I *am* very proud of you for giving planets love.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Stef - I never would have bought that scroll saw if you hadn't told me how to clean it up. As it stood, I was unafraid and ended up spending a bit less than I thought I would otherwise. SO - Rust is my friend! Lots of money to be saved.


----------



## chrisstef

Theres an Uranus joke in there Tony.

Edit - Right on Mark. Youll be digging around for stuff to derust lol. Youre hooked now though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Absolutely there is.


----------



## Pezking7p

I've been trying to come up with a pluto joke…how did I miss uranus?


----------



## bhog

Mars bar? Ewww.

Edit. Dan you prob missed Stefs anus because it's bleached and waxed but there is no excuse for missing Tonys cause his is huge ( breather ).


----------



## jmartel

Tonight is a drinking kind of night. I messed the jewelry box up all sorts of nastiness which wasted the last of my super curly maple, had to start remaking it out of regular maple, find out I don't have enough so I had to go out and get more. My normal lumberyard was closed for the day till Monday, get to Rockler about 5 min after closing, and ended up having to go to Big Orange and pay full price for a piece of maple. Now I gotta start re-making it again and hope I don't mess it up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are going to mess it up, you should just drink and build something out of legos tonight instead….


----------



## theoldfart

This is cool


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes it is.


----------



## 7Footer

Eric - that meme you posted is funny, every time I see that fat guy in the pic the only thing I can ever think about is Jurassic Park, remember when he crashes his Suzuki and the that one weird dinosaur spits in his face? Classic, just classic.

That is awesome K-Dog.

I gotta stop watching these Tourney games, the team I need loses almost every time… Still alive though if Florida goes all the way. Congrats to your Dawgs Stef, I definitely underestimated them. I don't know if it will happen but I hope they can knock off MSU tomorrow, that big boy Payne on MSU is a friggin' horse tho.

Stef you should drink a Molson while working on that Moulson!


----------



## john2005

See what you can do with some spare time, a good saw and a calculator…..


----------



## jmartel

7'er. That was a Dilophosaurus. They didn't actually have the spitting venom gland or the neck frill. Plus, they were much larger in real life. About what the Velociraptors were in the movie. Velociraptors in real life were nothing like the ones in the movie, either. They were only 2 feet tall, had a much longer and thinner snout, and were covered in feathers. The velociraptors in the movie were modeled after Deinonychus, and increased in size further.










Number 3 of the night, which is about 4 more than I normally drink. Good stuff. Half cider, half wheat beer.

Home depot tried to pass this off as a 1×6 piece of maple. It's 2 pieces laminated together.


----------



## 7Footer

that sucks about the maple dood. Lol nice 1×6.

Ahh yes the Dilophosaurus, I knew that about the Velociraptors but not about the others, the v-raptors were so bad-A.. So many great lines from that movie, "Clever Girl" is another favorite. Thanks for the schooling on the dinosaur knowledge!

Ahh yes the GoodLife, and some terrific friggin' beer as well.


----------



## jordanp

Heh my home depot/Lowes doesn't even sell maple, you have the choice of over priced flat sawn oak or over priced flat sawn aspen. Oh an all the other usual Doug fir construction crap.


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## chrisstef

Mighty nice of you to post beat material for Jmart there Dan. Im sure he will appreciate it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

10 K posts…. Except for the fact that this place us always right on the edge of becoming an "alternative life styles" bar, it's turned out to be a pretty good place for a beer. Glad I wondered in. Good deal on the saw Mark.


----------



## KelvinGrove

My wife, the English teacher, just informed me that I didn't "wonder" in here, I "wandered" in here. I wonder why I wandered in here?


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Thanks Kevin! So far, I'm happy with the saw. I made some decent cuts into pine with a 12 tpi.


----------



## chrisstef

Soon to hit the market


----------



## bhog

Yeah ^ baby !!


----------



## 7Footer

Haha, nice Dan!

"Dad, hurry the effff up, I wanna play ball!" 








I told her we gotta wait until halftime. Got clamps?

I rock ruff & stuff with my afro puffs. Some mahogany… The 409 is money Stef!


----------



## 7Footer

Someone is going crazy right about now, holy crap what a game!


----------



## chrisstef

Im doin that final four shuffle!

I made some serious halftime adjustments that won us the game. I dug a shirt out from the dirty laundry pile that i wore during the 2004 and 2011 title runs and relocated baby stef to the den where he sat while we were hot for the first 8 minutes. He left and we cooled off. He wasnt goin anywhere for the 2nd half.

Dallas here we come. Goin Gator huntin!


----------



## chrisstef

Glad that sarge is treatin ya well 7!


----------



## bhog

What's the gluelam for 7?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool pooch.


----------



## DanKrager

I've wanted a froe for many years but just couldn't bring myself to spend the money for one for the amount of use it would get. Now I have all this ash and hedge, and the intensity of desire picked up a LOT. So I mentioned to a friend that I was on the lookout for an old vehicle leaf spring with the loops. To my surprise, he walked to a back wall of his huge farm shop and picked an old truck spring off the wall. "Like this?" My jaw dropped and when I found it again I asked if I could buy it. "Nope, not gonna sell it. But you can have it." Pushing my luck, I asked if he could do a couple quick mods to it, which he did in about 15 min. This is the result, applied to forming its own handle:

































Next up is a heavy club to motivate the froe.
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is awesome Dan. Very nice work.


----------



## theoldfart

Great work Dan. I'm envious of the draw knife as well.


----------



## Pezking7p

That's cool as hell, Dan. How do you keep a froe sharp? Files?


----------



## KelvinGrove

That's the beauty of a froe Pez…no needto sharpen. Hence the phrase "dull as a froe".


----------



## bhog

Hell yes , Dan. Also , I would rub that vice of yours.


----------



## summerfi

Beautiful job Dan. What wood is that handle?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a perfect piece of steely goodness Dan.

Feelin a bit crosseyed after these little chicklets. 16 ppi.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks guys. Needed some encouragement tonight. 
Stef, good work herding those cattle. I don't see any calves though. Did they wander off?
"Dull as a froe." I used an angle grinder to round the leading edge to a bullet shaped dull edge. The froe does not cut the wood, only guides the split (started with wedges powered by a 12 pounder) depending on how much and which direction you push or pull the handle. It keeps the main split from following the splinter splits that can develop. 
The hedge (osage orange) handle is 2" diameter at the ring and tapers slightly through the ring to 2 3/8" dia and back down to a size that better fits my hand. I've never used a froe before, so I may need a longer handle than 14". I haven't measured the blade but it's got to be over 18". Most commercial froes are held with a taper in the other direction, dropping onto the taper by passing the handle through the ring, like a pick axe. After I use it, I may have to remake the handle.

The draw knife is a Keen Kutter rescued from my dad's junk pile. He couldn't figure out what that dull thing was used for. The interesting part is that dull on any tool never bothered him. He would scold me for replacing a toothless hack saw blade! For you psychologists, is that where my fetish for sharpness comes from? 
DanK


----------



## 7Footer

Wow Dan that is cool stuff.

Hog that gluelam is a little bit of a test-drive I'm trying our for the upcoming mallet swap. Wanted to try something a bit different but have no idea how it will work out, and I swore to myself that this time I will start early.

Craziness in both games tonight Stef, UConn is playing great at the perfect time, Bazz got his nose jacked and the whole team just stepped it up, great game.


----------



## 489tad

Dinner in the city.

If have to back and read but it looks like a lot of quality work to go along with quality insults. Good couple of days in my book.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Dan! Great shots. Thanks.

Where did you eat?


----------



## Slyy

That's some strong work DanK! That hedge apple is great stuff, wish I had a few logs lying around! I gotta say too: never thought to go that route for a froe blade, need to look around I could use a real from for that elm I've really slowed down on splitting up.


----------



## ToddJB

Been getting some decent time in the shop. Baby sleeps like 34 hours a day, so when the toddler is down for his nap and Momma is resting, Daddy is getting some work done - and since I'm on paternity I've got the nights too.

Been doing a lot of work to the bench. Here's a teaser.










And I've been knocking out some other little projects

Idea board has been hung.










Strop is getting glued up.










And stones are getting dry fitted into their new home.










Special thanks to Red's sharpening blog - which I shamelessly ripped off as much as I could.


----------



## jmartel

So, after having to remake the box starting yesterday evening, here is where I currently sit.




























Still need to add more dividers to the drop in tray, need to add hinges, need to add the inlay to the top, and then finish it all. And it needs to be shipped in time to make it to Chicago by April 8th. Yikes.

Also, I'm going to need to start planting outside soon. My indoor setup is getting all sorts of overgrown…


----------



## Airframer

Seeing that you are a Washingtonian I'm guessing the "other" plants are in the garage?


----------



## jmartel

Those are under my good grow lights.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

All kinds of action. Todd, I glued some of that no-slip shelf liner under my stone holder…just like I do on the strops. Works well.


----------



## chrisstef

Been in the car now for one hour and 18 minutes. Wtf.










No one saw this coming and now its a skating rink out here.


----------



## Pezking7p

Box looks good JMart, is it for silverware? I'm planning a box to give to my fiancee on our wedding, but I'm thinking it's pretty ambitious since I've never made a box, and I'm planning an inlaid top (I've also never inlaid).

No one expects the spanish skating rink!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Steff, you are reading the wrong weather reports!!!

https://www.facebook.com/notes/wxriskcom/the-surprise-snow-of-march-30-over-the-interior-of-the-southern-middle-atlantic-/668250753222186


----------



## 489tad

Steff you had to post that picture. Sucks sucks sucks. Its gotta be over by now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Todd.

That came out beautiful Jmart.

Careful Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Just got in to the office. I spent 2 hours on the road dropping babystef off at daycare and traversing my way around the accidents and spin outs. Its a nightmare out there. Its still coming down at a serious pace. Gotta be 2" an hour. Wet, heavy, slushy, nasty snow. At this point its humorous.

Nice greens ya got there Jmart. We did a partial farm share last summer and I just polished off the last of the pesto we made from all the basil we got last year. I really like the box your making too bud.

Your idea board looks like my bid board in the office Todd. Love seeing the light of day underneath all that old bench grime. Its gonna be soo killer. Looks like ya got that lag out too …. I smell a relam coming on.

How bout them Huskies!


----------



## ShaneA

Stef must live in the most inhospitable weather place in the country. Seems there is always a blizzard.

Are these Huskies you speak of your sled dogs? If not, you may look into it.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, it's a Jewelry box. The lower section is for necklaces.

Stef, that's one big reason why I moved the hell away from CT. F snow. We got snow 2 days this year in the NorthWet (not a typo), and both days it was melted by lunchtime. That's plenty for me. As far as the greens go, I'm hoping to be able to get them in the ground soon. I got more stuff that can't be transplanted so it needs to be direct sown. Cucumbers, carrots, beans, need to buy a whole mess of strawberry starts, etc. Plus later on I'll be planting winter squash and some overwintering greens. The goal is to reduce grocery bills and increase veggie intake. Luckily I live in a climate that grows stuff year round, though the warm weather stuff doesn't do too well. I'm not sure whether my peppers or tomatoes will actually ripen.


----------



## Tim457

Stef that's nuts. Supposed to be 65 here today so most of the snow should melt finally. I wasn't sad to see your Huskies beat Michigan state, but when my Wolverines went down too, I was a little sad. Then I remembered it's just a bunch of gawky guys tossing balls around because they can't play a real sport.


----------



## theoldfart

Funny, Stef like them because of the ball tossing. Go figure.


----------



## chrisstef

Been a tough winter that's for sure. I don't really mind the snow but its the clean up involved that sucks.

I dig the veggie kick Jmart. Wife's been dying to do a garden but without any sunlight in our yard its damn near impossible to grow anything. We like to do herbs and small stuff on the deck in pots though. We're pretty lucky to live right down the road from 2 farm stands so it makes up for it a little bit.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey stef, next door to me is Lumberjock Sod Buster. He is planning to move so his place is for sale. He has 14 acres, 6 stall horse barn, shop space and 3 bedrooms. It has only snowed once here this year and was gone in 2 days.

Oh, and nice neighbors!


----------



## 7Footer

That's wild Stef, friggin' almost April and snowing like that back East. At this rate you'll have to build a heated greenhouse if you want to grow your own veggies. I wanted to re-do my little garden setup and make a couple raised beds so I can get my wine barrels off my back patio but I haven't gotten to it yet, gonna have to do something though before the wife's graduation party at our house, have like 60 leftover roman stack stones on the patio as well.

Box is looking good JMart. Eric beat me to the herb jokes!


----------



## 7Footer

Do any of you guys use these Norton white grinding wheels? Is the 100 grit good enough for an 'all-around' wheel? I have a few stones but I need to make a jig and to learn to sharpen my lathe tools.


----------



## jmartel

7', you're gonna want to do something soon. If you wait too long, the time to plant will be long past.

You can knock out a bunch of raised beds in a couple hours. Just use butt joints with screws and it will be fine. Some non-pressure treated 2×12's from big blue or big orange won't run you very much. Then just sneak over to your neighbors house at night and steal their soil to fill it with.


----------



## 7Footer

I know I need to get on it, usually have them in the soil by early march, but I've been slacking this year. I've got to use up my left over stones before making wooden raised beds though.


----------



## DanKrager

JMart, you did good on the recovery. 
Couldn't you just reduce the size of the first box just a bit and salvage it? I'm not seeing the whole picture, I guess. 
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Might be possible. I'll have to take a look at it.

I didn't try to salvage it anymore as this was a rush job and needed to be shipped by Wednesday. It was faster to just start over. After this goes out I may try to re-use it and make a smaller box.

Finally going to get to go skiing this Friday. I bought a full set of gear in the fall at a highschool's ski swap, and never got the chance to go skiing. We had basically no snow up until January, and then once we did I wasn't able to find time to go. So now I'm going in April.


----------



## theoldfart

Where are you going, Mt Batchelor possibly.?


----------



## chrisstef

LOL ^ ... Wouldn't be the first time JMart took a ride on Mount Bachelor.


----------



## Pezking7p

"Back East"

The only place I've heard it called that is UT. Are you from UT, by chance 7"?


----------



## KelvinGrove

I love seeing all of the growing stuff on here. Our cabbage, broccoli, onions, and some of the lettuce went in this weekend. Mustard goes in today….Can anyone say Highland Whiskey Mustard???? And Stef, I think what Air is referring to as "other plants" are what my neighbors call "special okra".


----------



## chrisstef

post reviver


----------



## jmartel

Crystal Mountain, OF.


----------



## theoldfart

Ski safe buddy, too many fatalities this year.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- those nortons are good grinding wheels. I prefer the 60 grit. Even that grit doesn't exactly hog off material. My grinder came with a 120 as well. I thought it cut so slow it wasn't worth my time. But, I have no experience grinding turning tools. I'm talking about plane irons and chisels.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Rojo, I figured they weren't as aggressive but the only thing I have to compare it to is the standard 60 grit I have on there now, which hogs the crap out of my chisels and plane irons on the rare occasion I use it. It's going to be interesting learning to sharpen turning tools, have watched a lot of videos and read a lot of blogs but the pros make it look easy and I know it isn't. I think making the jig will be the biggest thing, if I can get that right it won't be too bad, I don't want to fork over $150 for the Wolverine.

Dan - No sir, from Portland, Oregon, born & raised.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya 7, maybe research a little for what turners use. But a white 60 grit wheel isn't too aggressive for irons and chisels. Just about right imo.


----------



## jordanp

1st two done.. These are officially too fun.


----------



## bhog

Nice , Jordan. I have a few pens on my to do list but will probably not get around to doing any for quite sometime. Had a buddy turn me one from Birdseye last month, that's easier lol.


----------



## jmartel

Still needs an inlay on top, but…










Dividers are done










No hinges show on the back










And a better view of the hinges










The hinges said they were for 1/2" stock, but I think next time I use them I would go with 5/8". There's just hardly any wood on either side of the hinge.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Reminded me of Stef and hog.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Red. Yup except when we pose like that we just wear our own man hair sweaters.

Looks like you might hit your date after all huh JMart. Whats the finish schedule on it bud? Shellac or something water borne id imagine? Gonna need that puppy to dry and dry fast!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is beautiful Jmart.

Funny Red and pretty accurate except Hog's mouth is empty.


----------



## ShaneA

Dang, T…that was almost wrong, almost. Still funny though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know Shane but he is always what he calls "hungry". I only brought it up in the interest of accuracy.


----------



## ShaneA

Accuracy is important Tony, I agree. Gotta keep it real.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, I'm going to be spraying lacquer. I can get the finish on in one night. Buff it out the next morning and then have my wife ship it out when I'm at work.


----------



## bhog

Lol. That's messed up.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony. Hog does love him some Scooby snacks.

Right on Jmart, it should look great in lacquer. Nothin like coming right down to the wire. Just my style.


----------



## chrisstef

Big Red and OF's bastard child:


----------



## 489tad

^Thats going in the bicycle club mass e-mail. I probable could keep up with that guy.


----------



## jordanp

BRK where did you find that photo of Stef and Hog together?


----------



## shampeon

No way, Dan. That dude has no drag. Look how tight he is to the frame. He's going to smoke that course.


----------



## theoldfart

'Dudes doggin' it in an easy gear, slacker. I could take him!


----------



## jordanp

Now Hipsters are going to steal the super tiny bike look.

Has anyone seen the super tall bikes Hipsters ride around on?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is so hip to hate Hipsters.


----------



## jordanp

Carry on…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I wish I could read the small print, I bet there is some more funny st!t buried in there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This one was not oriented correctly(Stef) on my phone and I forgot to post it:


----------



## chrisstef

That's one strong tree dontcha think? Cliinging to a rock, wind always blowing in your face. Love me some trees.


----------



## Pezking7p

I hated hipsters way before it was cool.

Now I'm in to hating people who hate hipsters.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, if you hate the people who hate hipsters, who do the hipsters hate? hamsters?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hipsters are too hip to bother with hating.


----------



## jordanp

Hating is so conformist..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nonconformity is so fashionable…

That Hansle so hot right now!


----------



## Pezking7p

The files are….IN the computer?


----------



## theoldfart

Huh? Apparently I'm not the only one with senior moments!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

What the Hell is a Hipster? Is it the same as Hippy?

Last year I raced my son through an obstacle course on one of those bikes. It wasn't pretty but it sure was funny! I was surprised I could get it to move. The seat wasn't raised like the seat in the picture. It made for a lot more falls and ransom photos for every father who dared to try.


----------



## jmartel

Love it, Jordan. Nick Offerman has his own woodworking business and he makes some pretty cool stuff. I believe what his character on the show makes is his work as well (like the Canoe).


----------



## KelvinGrove

You are right about "fashionable non-conformity Tony. A lot like high school in the 70's when everyone said "do your own thing dude!" As long as your "own thing" was like everyone elses you were OK.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jordan, somebody had posted that pic on my facebook. Not sure where they got it.

Long day on the rails. Followed up by taking my son to trade in some crap at the video game store. Those places are criminal. Give you $15 in trade for a game they're shelf they're selling for $48.

Here's to a day off tomorrow, and havin a beer with you fellers.


----------



## jmartel

Inlay is complete. There are a few small gaps around the letters that need filled in, but this basically completes construction of the box. Next up is finishing and then shipping out.


----------



## Slyy

JMart you are cranking some great stuff, especially these great inlays.

Red I hear ya! 2 days of call more this week, but today was not one. Some good ol plain jane Newcastle Brown Ale the wife grabbed for me unexpectedly! Find a good woman, keep her!


----------



## bhog

Lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Jmart, why the inlay after completion? I would have done it first. But then again, having no idea what I am doing is never a bar to action.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice auto tune selection there B lol.

Mmm Newc bombers. I used to drink those like crazy. Buddy and I worked a third shift demo job the summer we graduated from college while still living just off campus and would bring a 6 rack with us for the ride home. One night/morning on the way home he goes to flip one out the window as he finished it and threw it directly into the side mirror smashing it to pieces. Turns, looks at me, "That's cool", cracks another one without missing a beat. We still laugh over that.

Another router inlay Jmart? You're getting damn good at those bro. Looks tight.

And Red - Ill toast to that even though im more of an a$$ man.


----------



## Pezking7p

JMart, have you posted any blogs or videos of how you do router inlays? Or can you recommend a tutorial type of thing? I'm trying to see if this is way out of my league.

I'm feeling the Anal Glaucoma coming on today. I can't see my ass doing a thing all day.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. It's going to get a spray lacquer finish tonight after I do the final sanding on it. Inside is all sanded to 220, and outside will probably be sanded to 600. Smooth as a baby's ass. The lacquer is great because you can re-coat in 20-25 min. I'm using a small handheld air compressor and a Harbor Freight HVLP gun.

Kelvin, I did it after completing it because I wanted to make sure that everything important was working correctly and fit correctly first. Those SOSS invisible hinges leave almost no material on either side, like in some areas 1/32" (because I can't install them correctly I'm guessing). It's also easier to center it exactly. So, for this application, I waited till the very end.

Pezking, The Wood Whisperer has a pretty good tutorial that I used when first starting. Basically, you cut your inlay piece, then trace around it with a knife, and use your router to hog out the waste. If you watch closely when routing, you'll have a fuzz around the bit. As soon as you get to your line that you are routing up to, the fuzz suddenly disappears. That's when you know that you're as far as you need to go. Then, once you get all that out, and square up corners with a chisel, place the inlay overtop, and re-trace over any areas that it won't fit. Typically I use an exacto knife to shave off these areas. Then, once you're pretty sure it'll fit, put some glue in, get a piece of scrap, and use a BFH to pound it home. Then I'll sand it all flush, and move to the next piece. The glue+sawdust from sanding it flush also serves to fill in any small gaps. It also probably helps to have good eyesight. I've got 20/10 vision in both eyes.

For the border banding, I just tossed a 1/4" spiral bit in the router and used a straight edge guide. Got close in the corners, and cleaned it up with a chisel. Cut some 1/4" strips, perfect fit on the first try. Used my Veritas dovetail saw to cut the miters along with a 45 deg miter saddle from Lee Valley.

Not a bad way to make $175.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks Jmart. I assume I need a little plunge router, too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ props … I was roll'd.


----------



## jmartel

You don't really NEED a plunge router. Just makes it easier. I have my router in the fixed base for the border inlays since it's attached to my edge guide jig. And I just use my Bosch 1617. No little trim router for me. Larger router is heavier so it resists moving on it's own better anyway.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've been missing this place.









And I love how my cleat board is filling up with LJ swap items. Got's character.


----------



## jmartel

Hoping to actually be part of the next mallet swap for once, instead of just saying I will be and not contributing.


----------



## 7Footer

Inlay looks great JMart, your customer will be stoked. Is that one of those new SW chisels I spy? Was just looking at a set a couple days ago, considering those for my first nice new set of chisels.

Very jealous of your setup BRK, lookin' good!

Little known fact, Hog actually auditioned for LSG's My Body, camera quality is too bad to tell which one he is though:


----------



## jmartel

Yes. It's the only one I have. A 1/8" chisel. The rest of my chisels are old Marples. My grandfather gave them to my father many years ago, and my dad just never took them out of the package since he already had chisels. So he gave them to me.


----------



## bhog

I'm the sexy one.

Lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hog, The Voice of Experience says, people who have to tell people how sexy they are generally aren't.


----------



## chrisstef

7 - what the hell did I just watch there. That was the most disturbing thing ive seen all day. Kudos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummm…. so 7', you found that clip while you were looking for what now?


----------



## jmartel

He is from Portlandia. They are a bit different down there. Basically Seattle's smaller, weirder sibling.


----------



## Airframer

Ahhh Portland.. where the 90's went to die and decided to stick around instead..


----------



## jmartel

Oregon is certainly an interesting state. I went to a bar near Salem that was in an old Dentist's office, and there was a folk band playing with banjos and an upright base and such. There was a woman there wearing the traditional baggy pantaloon undergarmets while playing the spoons.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you're saying you hate banjos and pantaloons?


----------



## chrisstef

How could you not pull up a seat and watch that JMart? That sounds amazing. Pantaloons, spoons, and banjos …. sign this guy up. I kind of like going to places where the weird happens. Country fairs in Podunk towns, foreign airports, Bhog's house, flea markets, truck pulls. Grab a cold beverage, sit back and watch. If I wasn't married with a kid I think being a Carnie would be an absolute trip.


----------



## jmartel

Oh, I did. We sat there for hours. It was great. And the bar served Tater Tots. Can't go wrong with that


----------



## Slyy

If I wasn't married with a kid I think I could be a Carnie

Small hands, smell like cabbage? I think you might fit right in Stef!

A wonderful Wednesday off, 75, light wind, risk of Tornadoes. A perfect Oklahoma spring day!
Shop time this morning, some later, right now a great late lunch and local IPA on tap!


----------



## AnthonyReed

HA!


----------



## chrisstef

They would have had to rescue me from that place as I would have been drowning in awesome.


----------



## Slyy

Rescue from What, the carnival?

All sorts of innuendo going on at the carnival:


----------



## 7Footer

Hahahah! 
Hey, the dream of the 90's is alive in Portland! 
Salem is just far enough away from Portland that we really don't associate with each other, I'm not really surprised at anything I hear from Salem, although the same goes for Portland. Salem has one of the weirdest and most boring Downtown areas though. But Portland is awesome.

The video, I'm surprised some of you haven't seen it before (Stef mainly), it's about as old as the interweb itself, and I don't why but after playing that video in the link Hog posted it reminded me of that. It definitely took me about 4 or 5 YouTube searches before I found it though. A little tidbit almost as good as the video - the uploader's YouTube name is 'icywhiterocks' ..

That is such a great line in Austin Powers, well done Jake. Over the weekend Goldmember was on tv and the wife wanted me to change the channel, come to find out she's never seen any of the Austin Powers movies… Friggin' Brazilians, thats gonna change real soon!


----------



## jmartel

Nah, those mouths are too large for Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Like throwin a penny down a hallway JMart.


----------



## Pezking7p

Like thrusting your hips in an open barn door.


----------



## racerglen

AAAhhh…CLOWNS !!!!
(some are afraid of them don'ch know..)
;-)


----------



## bhog

Thrusting your hips in an open barn door , just made me pee a little. Holy fhuggin crap that's hilarious. True too, they called stef nub or twig in school depending on his mood.


----------



## Airframer

I thought I would fancy up my shop a bit today. I was envious of all yous guys and your fancy bench brushes so i forked over a whole $9 at the orange store and got myself one.. otherwise known as a Masonry Brush lol… works great and is 'merican made too!


----------



## KelvinGrove

I don't know if any of you freaks are interested, but this showed up on Craigs List for Atlanta. http://nwga.craigslist.org/for/4398601109.html


----------



## Pezking7p

Cleaning out the storage unit, eh?


----------



## Slyy

in a storage unit I purchased

Riiiiiiiiiiiight…......


----------



## ShaneA

The new lady must NOT be down w/being caged up. Prude.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont let Tony see that stuff KG. Roadtrippin for a bargain!

Are portobellas the nubs of the mushroom world? Answer me that hog! (Stomps off)


----------



## Airframer

I would love to see that episode of Storage Wars lol..


----------



## KelvinGrove

What I want to know is, if you have her locked in a cage, who is going to make you a sammich?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric, my old brush was a masonry brush. It just didn't seem to groom the shavings from my chest hair the way the LN does.


----------



## jordanp

Friend brought me a late night delivery..

Rough sawn 2×4×2' cedar 168 pieces. What do to what to do..
Thoughts ideas?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well Jord, a new humidor or three comes to mind.


----------



## jmartel

Need spanish cedar for that. He didn't specify spanish, so I'm assuming it's regular cedar.

You might be able to make some outdoor furniture out of that. Just keep dimensions to 2' or under.


----------



## 489tad

Bat Rastard squirrels chewed up my bird house. Patch and new cedar siding.


----------



## widdle

^ Should of called jordanp, he coulda milled you up some birdhouse siding..


----------



## jordanp

Considering I have another 168 pieces coming on Monday I may need to start sharing lol.. yes it is regular western cedar.


----------



## jmartel

Finished.


----------



## woodcox

If they were mine…








I'm going to cap my brick planter beds in the front yard with big beams and just route brick profile. My test in fir…









With waste factored, four bricks per stick= over 600 bricks. Maybe cover a wall inside the the house? Ripped in half you could double your supply. Plus, house will smell great for awhile. 
If they were jmart's…


----------



## jordanp

Great ideas woodcock unfortunately I am in a rent house. I do have one project picked out for the wife. turning them into a modular decking system right off our back steps.

When it rains out there it gets really muddy and it's a low lying area so the water stays. So im building 2ft by 2ft squares with runners on the bottom, that can be arranged for walking paths and a mini deck.

You should cap your garden beds with the Lego bricks..


----------



## 489tad

Jordan thats a great idea.


----------



## woodcox

Geat ideas.


----------



## john2005

Not to be too late to the party, it's just funny to hear you Seattle folk sayin that stuff about Portland. It's basically what we say about Seattle….I mean that in a loving way as I was born in the 70s and "grew up " in the 90s so kinda fond of them. Just funny to me is all.

And dang Jmart you are cranking out the goods! Good stuff there.


----------



## jmartel

Seattle? Nah, Seattle is still a weird city, but not nearly as much as Portlandia. Plus, Portland is smaller, so the "Smaller weirder sibling" is applied.

I have only been to Portland once, but I plan on making a few trips back this year. It's definitely a really cool city, the weirdness is quirky. Seattle still has a lot of normal areas.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Portland….Seattle….all the same….


----------



## theoldfart

must be something in the water on the left coast! or maybe in the air.


----------



## JayT

Kevin, I think it's the lack of sunshine in the Pacific Northwest. They have permanent Seasonal Affective Disorder.


----------



## 7Footer

There's plenty in your part of the world too KG… ;-)






Bring me to this rock, that has - the most incredible life.


----------



## KelvinGrove

They're all a bunch of tree hugging hippies too! Everywhere you look…. Either that or people selling off all the BDSM stuff….

The older I get the more screwed up the world gets.

(This old geezer rant was brought to you by the National Dried Plum Association…which is made up of people to politically incorrect to say "prunes".


----------



## KelvinGrove

Here is another from my area…

http://www.thegeorgiaguidestones.com/Message.htm

And I am guessing that Number 1 is pretty cool if you don't expect to be one of the 6,546,000,000 who don't have to die to make it happen!


----------



## john2005

True that. Here we have elected leaders who are, and I quote, "trying to make this town more like Portland or the UK." Perhaps they have forgotten our roots are in knockin down the trees. And if they put in one more roundabout so help me…

End rant


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's all well and good but Stef still likes to be manhandled.


----------



## jordanp

Those people make me feel so normal.
Apparently they haven't read this book yet…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang John, I love roundabouts! Lets all turn right and keep MOVING! I get so tired of sitting at a red light with no one coming for MILES in any direction but I have to sit there wasting time and gas because some d%&* timer has not run out yet!

Good lord, sounding more like my grand dad every day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sometimes after a five mile run my nipples are tender.


----------



## JayT

My wife and I agree to disagree on roundabouts. I love them-when the other drivers use them as they are supposed to work! There are getting to be more around here, but you still have people who treat them like a four way stop because they are scared to merge with flowing traffic.


----------



## JayT

Here you go, Tony. Use appropriately and keep out of the reach of stef, please.


----------



## jordanp

They tried to put in a roundabout here in Texas once.

Within 10 minutes of opening it up this happened….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Huuummmm…Looks like Ohio drivers


----------



## AnthonyReed

If they had all been driving a Prius none of that would have happened.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Lets see:

Jmart misspelled his stash box.

Jordan forgot to read his own book.

Stay away from roundabouts unless you're named Bhog.

Portland and Seattle have finally merged like LA and San Diego.

Oh, and Woodcox is turning wood into bricks.

Carry on.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant leave you guys alone for a minute now can I. I head out to a meeting and all hell breaks loose.

When I was younger, and wed go on vacation to the beach, my folks would get me one of those cheap boogie boards. I can commiserate on chaffed nipples T. It hurts. Vasoline helped.

A roundabout … in Montana … for what? Congested moose crossing areas? You best not travel anywhere near Massachussetts John. I swear theres a roundabout at every other intersection. OF will confirm.

I thought that pile up was caused when ammo went on sale at the local Walmart down there in Texas Jordan 

Admitted half hippy here. I married an environmental engineer and I do demolition. Figure that one out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just because they touch does not mean they have merged Paul. San Diego and Los Angeles remain two distinct animals.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I agrre Tony. THey are separated by a Marine base.

Oh, sorry about your nipples. Try running 4 miles and walking the last mile.


----------



## chrisstef

Or removing the studs from your nipples before exercising. ^


----------



## theoldfart

Roundabouts good . Stoping at an empty roundabout bad, grounds for a Texas intervention ( as soon as theTexakans get out of the above rush for wallyworld amo )


----------



## AnthonyReed

They are separated in attitude too Paul. Beach vibe does not make it much farther east than P.C.H. in Los Angeles.

Not pierced Stef.


----------



## Pezking7p

I dated a girl who lived near ventura for a while. About 20 minutes from the beach but it had a really cool vibe. And a place called "Eggs 'n' Things" that makes the most amazing chile verde omlette the world has ever seen. I think I would fly to cali just to have one of those omlettes.


----------



## 489tad

Tony try some of this. Might help with the sore nips.


----------



## bhog

Tony be gimpin.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan that looks like the most disgusting k-cup ever. AF would sip that and swear its quality.

Lookie what i found under the crust on that bhog gifted 12 1/2:


----------



## KelvinGrove

Try this stuff Tony. Recommended by working girls everywhere.


----------



## Airframer

Hell yeah.. pretty sure that is the crap they brew up in the Galley on the ship.. tastes like ass anyway..


----------



## chrisstef

Amazing strength ^


----------



## Slyy

Epic coffe cup, not sure if mess with that guy.


----------



## jmartel

A ski resort in April is a pretty lonely place to be. I was checking the webcams this whole week and I saw maybe a handful of people. Just means no lines for me tomorrow.


----------



## theoldfart

Where you going JM?


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm going to use that coffee cup as my inspiration/mantra for the day.

Cleaned up the shop last night and rearranged my table saw. Picking up wood for the workbench at lunch.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That cup got a double take, then a triple take. It's so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Airframer

Which is why it is exactly right


----------



## bhog

Saved^


----------



## AnthonyReed

I want one of those cups…. Where did you get yours Eric?


----------



## jmartel

I'm at Crystal Mountain, OF. It's right next to Rainier. This will be my first time skiing out west so I should be in for a treat.


----------



## Airframer

Not my pic but mine is still on order from http://actionfiguretherapy.com/


----------



## theoldfart

JT hope you have wide skis! Doing Mt Washington next weekend, provided the snow softens up.


----------



## chrisstef

Just scooped up a PS&W Samson 8010B brace and a Sargent 710 autoset minus the front knob. I spotted the auto set but it was the body and frog, a little further digging turned up the cap but still no iron. I stashed it back on the shelf and continued to browse through aisles of junk and architectural salvage. As fate would have it I found the iron 2 bays down al lonely and neglected. Sweet. Come to papa.

Didn't really have a need for either but we all know about the sickness.


----------



## jordanp

Eric you had told me this was the coffee cup you ordered..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Eric.

Congratulations Stef.


----------



## Airframer

I would totally sport that mug.. let it do the talking


----------



## Airframer

Well folks.. this week has been a pain in the ass and now it's Friday.. here is what is left of my jar..










Here's to forking over some $$ for new tires this weekend.. exciting times to be had!


----------



## 489tad

Spring break in Milwaukee for a couple of days. Mugs and rust.


----------



## 7Footer

Quiet 'round here today…. Any big plans for the weekend? I was hoping to get some shop time as the wife is working all weekend doing her senior rotation, but I have some friends coming into town tomorrow. One of my buddies is about to have his first kid so he wants to have a bro-down before it happens, I have a feeling it's going to be a long night. Kinda lame that I favor shop time over going out with my friends anymore, I'm getting old, but I think it's more the thought of how hammered I get with this group of friends every time we hang! Gotta rest up tonight!


----------



## JayT

Any big plans for the weekend?

Define big. I've got to replace the front porch posts and railing. Whoever built the current setup didn't consider how to get water away from the wood, so everything is rotting. I'd hoped to be able to just replace the railing and use the existing posts, but no such luck. This has to be done before I paint the exterior of the house in about two weeks or so.

So that project is fairly big in size, not so big in fun. If any of you are bored this weekend, come on over!


----------



## KelvinGrove

7, my plans include getting out the ladder and safety gear…again, climbing up on the roof….again, trying to locate that damn leak….again, and patching that bastard once and for all.

By the way….it rained in north Georgia…again.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here's how I do it 7. Just find the beer in the green can that says O'Doulls. You'll feel better the next morning.


----------



## JayT

Hey, ^ that plane and hammer look familiar!


----------



## TerryDowning

Big plans for me…

Getting on a plane to Seattle for my Son and New Daughter In Laws northern wedding reception. She and her Family is from the Seattle area. So Cal reception in 2 weeks.

So yeah big plans.

No shop time though. (It's worth it)


----------



## 7Footer

Well, umm, actually a pretty nice little Saturday.





Enjoy Sea-town TD, hopefully its an indoor reception!


----------



## TerryDowning

Yup, Indoors.

The wedding in San Francisco at the Palace of Fine Arts under the dome last Saturday was mostly outdoors in the wind and rain. The dome kept most of the rain off but the wind blew some in anyways. Certainly a memorable event. First time I wore a gore-tex jacket to a wedding (Glad I brought it!) Cold for sure, but the occasion and the blankets provided by the Bride's thoughtful parents kept everyone warm enough.

Wedding in San Fran last week +
Reception in SEA this weekend +
Reception at home in 2 weeks =
The longest wedding event I know of!


----------



## Airframer

Hey Paul, since I don't drink either have an O'Doul's for me buddy. I'd drink one myself but…. I'm not gay so…

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Pezking7p

Going to go kamikaze on a roubo this weekend.

Also have to mow the lawn for the first time this weekend. Luckily that's pretty fun with the zero turn.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna try my hand at scrolling out this weiner dog tonight to hang off that name plaque i had carved;









And tomorrow ill be all types of fired up to watch my Uconn Huskies go gator huntin. Gettin up with my old roommate from Uconn and a couple of the boys for the games. Ten toes in baby!


----------



## 7Footer

^No one scrolls a better weiner than Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

The boy and I are burning some energy at Cabellas, while dad picks up Perma-Blue for his saws and some yougurt covered pretzels for mom at home.


----------



## bhog

JayT , where you located? Replacing those isn't too bad , I've done a few. Can suck. What are you replacing with?


----------



## bhog

Stef does scroll a mean weiner. Knows the ins and outs of weiners better than the back of his hand. A true professional all things weiner.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog speaks the truth and Eric is all kinds of strong.


----------



## Pezking7p

I've got one of those fireplaces with a blower. The blower pulls outside air from a flue that is concentric with the exhaust chimney. A bird has gotten in the blower side and is stuck in the air space behind the insert.

Anyone know how to get the bird out without pulling the insert?


----------



## bhog

Turn it on and cook him out.


----------



## JayT

Hog, I'm in the middle o' Kansas. Planning to replace with treated. I know there are probably better options, but the designer doesn't like the looks of any composite/fiberglass/PVC products available locally, so I get to make something she likes out of wood. It'll end up painted white anyways.

I'm not concerned at all about doing it, just one of those things I have to do that cuts into time of things I'd like to do. Of course, in a 70+ year old house, nothing ever goes according to plan.


----------



## jmartel

My legs hurt.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Stef, how much do you get for scrolling a weiner?


----------



## Airframer

Then you are doing it all wrong.. You have to lift with your back. Take the legs completely out of the equation. Then lift with a flailing jerky motion with your back.


----------



## jmartel

Lifting what? I was skiing at Crystal today.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef are you trolling or scrolling?

I thought you would remember the plane and hammer JayT

Eric - just like beer in a green can. Actually had a real beer today. Tryin to make you guys proud of me.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And Stef, my wife wants to know how the scrolled weoner came out.


----------



## Airframer

Jmart - We both know there are whales in those hills too.. safety is always paramount.


----------



## chrisstef

I own the weiner.


----------



## Airframer

Do you want us to ask you about it?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef, my wife says you have a cute weiner…Not to sure I like that.


----------



## chrisstef

4 eye hooks and some fishing line and this little project will be a wrap.










wiener inquiries are cool AF.

Thank the wife for me KG


----------



## shampeon

This is leg vise weekend for me. And probably stretchers.


----------



## lysdexic

........Cheers


----------



## Airframer

Good to see you figured out how to dangle your wiener Stef. Are you going to hang your wiener more to one side than the other? Any plans to wrap your wiener before you give it to him?


----------



## bhog

Ha ha. Poor Scotty. What did Tony do? He a lil rough on ya? No lube?

If you were closer Jay I would come give ya a hand.


----------



## Airframer

Here you go Scotty.. fill this out and we will get to the bottom of this.


----------



## lysdexic

^^ THAT right there is why I am here. :^)

Can you send that to me as a PDF. I need it for the office.


----------



## Airframer

Always happy to help.

http://www.n4lcd.com/hurt-feelings-report.pdf


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, the #9 makes another appearance. Love that stuff, need more…


----------



## ToddJB

Why big belt sanders and tiny pieces don't mix.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## widdle

Awesome eric..Gonna keep a stack of those in the truck..funny..
todd, got a sharpie for you if you need it..


----------



## jmartel

I decided that, finances permitting, I will be building myself a small sailboat winter 2014-2015.

This is the current leading design:










Damn good looking design, light enough to pick up and move around with 2 people (130 lbs), enough sail area that it will probably remain fun after I learn how to sail properly, has a designed mount for a little 2-3hp outboard if needed, and is designed to row well when the winds die. Can't think of anything else I could want that fits my size/weight requirements.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well done Stef.

The photography, I likes it.

Sorry you had a mishap Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That will be so cool to see you build Jmart.


----------



## Mosquito

We decided not to buy a TV for the basement, but try out a projector instead. Not the fanciest projector, but it seems to work pretty well.

Didn't want to spend $100+ on a "real" projector screen, so built this guy quick and used blackout curtain liner as the screen. Frame built with 1×3 lumber, and pocket hole screws to hold it all together.


----------



## Tugboater78

a panorama showing a few soon to posted projects and to get a look at my shop at the moment. pic was to large to post on here so its over here → SHOP!

standing by door and looking at my 10×20 ( 8×10 shed with a 10×10 addon)

dust collection upgrade blog HERE!


----------



## jmartel

I was originally looking at doing this one, which is simpler to build, but frankly I'm vain and think the previous boat looks much better.


----------



## KelvinGrove

If any of you guys are grilling out this weekend I offer this for your consideration.










I think I'll be having a burger.


----------



## bhog

^ lol.

Rust hunt in about 38 mins.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good luck, B!


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^lolololol

Jmart, the top boat is definitely more attractive. Sailing is badass. Few thigs give you more of a feeling that you're harnessing nature to your will. Fiancée and I met while racing a sailboat together in Massachusetts, so I may also have a soft spot for sailing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It is a damn fine looking boat you're after, jmart.


----------



## chrisstef

Go get em Hog! Bedrocks n brass back brah.

Lol KG. Ill take mine rare please.

Get my flapjacks on


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys. Nothing. Bought the girls some hair thingys to appease the flea market Gods. Always next time.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, whereabouts in Mass? Marblehead or the Cape?


----------



## jordanp

Just finished making my first screw driver/split nut driver.
Would love to hear feed back from any experienced turners/ tool makers.


----------



## summerfi

Went rust hunting this morning and…










Yeah, I wish. But this is on ebay.uk right now for a BIN price of $215. If only they had free shipping.


----------



## KelvinGrove

The wife wants a new tractor. What do y'all think?


----------



## Pezking7p

Bench building plans have been postponed due to a trip to the dump. They turned away my old ironing board and iron wash tubs?? So strange, the guy wouldn't let me put them anywhere.

Stopped at lowes for glue and roller stands. Now I'm relaxing while the missus landscape architecturalizes. For some reason I find the outdoor setups at lowes very relaxing hangouts.


----------



## Pezking7p

Does anyone know why my photos keep getting rotated when I upload them?


----------



## bhog

Cause you're a ghey^.


----------



## Pezking7p

Kevin: I sailed out of Marion, MA for about three years. So I guess buzzards bay. Had a blast.

Bob, I have a feeling that box is worth 3-4 times the BIN price. Might be worth shipping!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Worth 40 bucks? It's an 18 inch Stanley and complete


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

As in a #7 benchplane?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Actually, a number 6 but I.cant post a pic for some reason


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Does anyone know why my photos keep getting rotated when I upload them?" - Hold your phone horizontal with the bottom of the phone in your right hand when taking pictures and they will be properly oriented to upload directly to LJ's. As per the instruction of the photographic genius Smitty.


----------



## shampeon

18 inch would be a #6. $40 is fair to very good. What's the condition? Shipping?


----------



## Tim457

Heck yeah jmart, that boat would be sweet. Anything you built yourself would stay fun to sail I would think, but that looks like it would be a good one.

Mos, good call, forget the 70" TV and go for the 120" projector screen. Nothing beats playing video games on practically the whole wall.


----------



## Slyy

Bob, that's a cool haul of tools! If only it weren't across the pond!

Little shop time for me today, instead just finished planting about 300 more plants in a buddy's vineyard. Chambourcin grapes for those keeping score:


----------



## chrisstef

Im dubbing that post bobs box of boners. There's some goods in there boy.

Oliver plaque packaged. New access door in the bath complete. 3 of 7 closets fully douched. Hammer down at casa de stef.

4 hours til tip off. Ten toes in.


----------



## lysdexic

No shop time this AM. Took the young'ins to Cracker Barrel for breakfast then to Stone Mountain State Park for a 5 mile walk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sandstone bluffs?
Beautiful place to walk.


----------



## bhog

Package from Mrs Stef arrived today with my lil precious Tillotson all finely bundled.










Took it for a quick test drive and dang it cuts amazing.










Going to be sending others soon Stef. Thanks man, you did a top notch job on it, and I like the blade guard too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mrs Stef did a nice job polishing your handle.

Tonight I have visions of Tony sportin his blazer. Then strollin down the the strip nodding to this:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya, I love cracker barrel. All about the dumplins. But tonight it's red lobster. It's the white trash place to go for your birfday. The put way too much salt, garlic, and butter on their food…..and that's why I like it.


----------



## lysdexic

Sat what you will about Cracker Barrel but its guud.

That is a damnn handsome saw there Hawg.

Planning a shop overhaul. My shop gets me down. First I need to process a bunch of crap to make room.










I am Mr. Mom this weekend. THey are finishing their chores. Thought I put up this G&G hall table that has needed a glue up for 2 years. I dont often drink beer…...


----------



## Slyy

Scotty, I'm a man just waiting for my call to be done in an hour….. Then Let the beer brigade enter!!

The G&G table, is it something you've made off plans? Would be interested to see where it's headed!!
FYI, that view of the trees is fantastic looking!!!!


----------



## lysdexic

So what would you guys do with this?

I guy at work offered me some cheap "butcher block". It turned out to be 12" x 36" 4/4 red oak glue ups, including misalignment and glue drips. Not what i was expecting but I took 20. He charged me $2.

I don't have a drum sander. The jointer is 6". They will fit in my planer.



















Actually, I am thinking about flattening one side then throwing them in the planer to make painted 6 board chests a la Mauricio.

Thoughts---I do not need more scrap wood laying around.


----------



## theoldfart

And I thought I had a lot of bikes. The legs for the table look outstanding bud.


----------



## jmartel

If you wanted the full 12", I would flatten one side with a belt sander or with a planer jig and then clean up the other side. Scrape off as much of the glue as you can before sending it through though as it will dull your knives.


----------



## lysdexic

next up….

home made pizza and then Star Trek: Into Darkness on the 80"


----------



## Slyy

Trek oughta be a fun ride! Projector or super fancy LED?


----------



## lysdexic

Jmart - thus far I've scraped both sides and planed one side on a few. My planer knives are shot, so I think I'll get these close then replace the blades.

....or upgrade to a Shelix or a new planer but that is another topic altogether.


----------



## lysdexic

Jake - Sharp LED.


----------



## lysdexic

Just FYI, Stone Mountain is only an hour from Winston-Salem where Woodworking in America is happening this year.


----------



## ShaneA

You rocking the dw735? If so, you reversed them yet?

Make those glue ups into some sort of garage/shop storage. And for Pete's sake thin the bicycle herd. Hoarder!


----------



## jmartel

You can always butt-join them together for a general purpose workbench top. Or use them for shelves or something.


----------



## shampeon

Is Stone Mountain where Last of the Mohicans was filmed? I know a lot was filmed in NC. That's a spectacular movie on a big screen.


----------



## woodcox

Six board chest at work.


----------



## ToddJB

My vote is out feed table.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane - no I have not reversed them.

Ian - LotM was filmed in a dozen or so places all to the west (home for me).

Re: panels - I am not sure what to do wit'em. I SORELY need an out feed table which is, in fact, the crystallization nucleus for the shop revamp.


----------



## camps764

I see table tops in that stack. I'd also get them close to flat and rip em down the glue line for usable stock for other projects.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Found in a local junk shop today. $28.00. Everything is there but dirty. Now…to start learning how to restore a Stanley #6.

Suggestions? Advice? Tips?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scott- You could skip plane them if they're close to flat. If they're way off, rip them in half. Then jointer and planer….and do what you will. Options are endless with nice, flat panels. 6 board chest would be cool.

Looking forward to your shop overhaul.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Not a lot of movie making at Stone Mountain yet but it won't be long! GA is now a hot destination for film makers. And someone ask if it was sandstone bluffs. It is actually a huge, granite dome you can walk all the way around. It is the granite/lava plug of a volcano which pushed up through the sedimentary rock. The sandstone weathered away leaving the dome. FWIW, GA was once very seismically active and was the location of the first gold rush in the US.

This message brought to you by the GA Department of Tourism….we now return you to our regularly scheduled program…what ever that is.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I appreciate the tutelage. Thank you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tim- I'd check out DonW's blogs for restores. That baby is gonna need the works.

Scotty- fwiw, If i built my outfeed table again, I would consider a torsion box or something that would stay dead flat.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Any time Tony…now, any advice on what to do with this #6?


----------



## bhog

Take it apart and soak the metal in evapo or CLR or whatever just clean up the knob n tote at first trying not to mess up the decal. Brush , scrub , and sand everything back to life. I don't re paint unless it's horrible I like em to look their age. Put it back together sharpen the iron and make some shavings mayne.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Hog, it does not show well in the picture but the decal is in good shape. Actually the first one I have seen like this. And thanks to Red too. I have found another from "Dan" which has some great info on it.

To tell the truth, until I started hanging out here…I never considered "rust hunting".


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congrats Stef on your dogs win.


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats Stef. I'm with ya now, my money is gone so go Huskies!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

We bring it.

Watched the game at my buddies. We went down 10 and i made the tshirt change. Out of my newer tshirt into my old beater which i had worn, and not washed, for the previous 4 games. We promptly go on an 11-0 run and proceed to whip that ass for the next 29 minutes. Sports superstitions. Theyre real.

Scotty. Bowling alley. One lane. Duckpin.


----------



## Pezking7p

Duckpin is hilarious. I remember the first time I saw it I thought it was made up or a one-off bowling alley. You had to push a doorbell button to reset the pins. I think it's only in New England, though.


----------



## 489tad

Havent bowled Duckpin in years. Did see a few nice things in Milawukee.








Visit at the art museum. From the modern era. I think the cat was just lazy.



























A few pieces of American Folk Art.



































Wooden Mummy casket and some ivory inlay chests from the 1600.



























I know Stef was going to do some carving this weekend, a little inspiration.
Nice end grain floor in a couple of the gallery's. 
Don't drive crazy you'll wrap yourself around a pole.
We had dinner at the Spy Restaurant. I have the password to get in. We spent a lot of time in the rebuilding Historic 3rd Ward. Nice couple of days.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good stuff, thanks Dan.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Babies are all in bed. Touching up my doves.


----------



## chrisstef

Why my son do you awake with the rising sun. Its not a race.

Cool stuff Dan. That ivory inlaid casket jammy is awesome.

Lovely tails Rojo. Lookin killer bro.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Morning Stef. By the way, wish Red a happy birthday.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, dogs 'n cats for the final, good luck!


----------



## Pezking7p

Hope that's beer and not shellac you drank, red.


----------



## theoldfart

'Nuff conversation, back to drilling and chopping.


----------



## summerfi

When your workbench looks this worn, you've completed your apprenticeship.


----------



## theoldfart

I feel like that workbench looks right now.


----------



## camps764

That thing looks like it's had water drip and run down it for a million years. Kind of rad.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Looks like Godzilla stepped on that bench.

Keep a choppin there Kevin. Your doing a lot for us old guys rep.


----------



## KelvinGrove

That's a cool bench….the kind of thing you'd like to turn into a bar top and pour beer across. I wonder what it's made of that it can get to that point without just going to rot?


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Birthday, Red. May it be filled with woodworking and sexy time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday BRK.


----------



## Tim457

Lol Todd. Took me a bit to figure out how these guys knew it was your birthday, but have a happy one Red.


----------



## jmartel

So we went to a nursery looking for strawberry plant starts today. They had them for a really good price, 15 for $12.99. Ended up going home with 45 strawberry plants. And my wife still doesn't think that's enough for her…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

thanks for the birthday wishes knuckleheads. Of course I snuck in some shop time. Diggin the shellac on these maple drawers. 









And you know I be having some corned beef and cabbage for dinner.


----------



## chrisstef

Boiled irish birthday dinner. Right on Red, Ya old bastard. Happy bday.

Workin on a little shop douche & declutter.


----------



## 489tad

Douche and declutter, I started that but became thirsty.


----------



## bhog

Hey Red, shellac is awesome. A lot more durable than people " know " and looks and feels good.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Red. Are you putting in ball bearing drawer slides or are you using wooden guides?

And ditto on that, Stef. I desperately need to clean mine up.


----------



## chrisstef

Slowly comin along.


----------



## Pezking7p

Never seen a shot of your shop before stef. I like your wall hangers a lot.

Got all the boards for the top of my bench milled today. Then got most of the lawn mowed. Pretty productive day.


----------



## Airframer

Working on a little shop douche huh? Thought you already had that part covered?


----------



## chrisstef

The douche? Yea i gots it. You bring the oil, i got the vinegar, we'll toss a salad and have a beer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That is looking good Stef.

Jmart- these bigger drawers are getting full extension metal slides. The smaller hand tool drawers will be wood slides.

hog- ya I'm starting to dig some shellac. I use it a lot in my shop, won't be long before I start trying it on some furniture. The quick dry time is great. Embarrassed to say I've mixed my own only once. That zinsner stuff is just too convenient. 
I know you want to used dewaxed if your gonna add any other finish. So what's the benefit of waxed shellac?


----------



## chrisstef

Im in that shellac boat too Red. I like it but im not used to it yet. One must learn the ways.


----------



## Pezking7p

As far as I can tell, waxed shellac rubs out easier, and has more color options.


----------



## shampeon

Feliz cumpleanos, Rojo!

As far as I know, there isn't a benefit to waxed shellac so much as it's less expensive to process. Mixing from dewaxed flakes gives you as many color options as anything. The cheapest place I've seen for dry flakes is LMII. But yeah, Zinnser SealCoat is super convenient.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^thats what I get for believing the internet.


----------



## bhog

Waxy shellac was used for floors and I've used it on stuff that gets a lot of abuse. My coffee table in my living room which has been absolutely put to the test was finished with button lac and my shaker stool was finished with seed lac. 
My kids have been rough on stuff. I can't tell you how many times I've seen water or milk etc pooled on both. Dried liquids. Wash it and it looks like new. Try it and you'll see.


----------



## jmartel

Workin on the DT's. Slowly getting a bit better.Couple gaps here, but I think they'd fill in once sanded.










Also, the ski hotel had a A&C rocker in the lobby. Didn't check the maker on it


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The railroad wished me happy bday by getting called in for a 12 hour shift last night. Fun.

So the waxy shellacy might be a little tougher ehh. I've used a fair amount of of the premixed blonde and amber:









Hog, on that bar didn't you use blo, then sealcoat, then poly? That was new to me. Makes sense to seal the oil.

And do you guys ever use paste wax or something to dull the sheen of shellac?


----------



## jordanp

I've gone back over a finished piece that was shellac'd and buffed it out with Carnauba (palm wax) or paste wax.

touch of 0000 steel wool before you rub the wax in. it will help dull the Shine factor slightly


----------



## Hammerthumb

I usually apply past wax with 0000 steel wool and then buff it out with a clean soft cotton cloth. That takes some of the sheen out.


----------



## chrisstef

I be careful about asking Hog for his buffing techniques.


----------



## jordanp

You can also rub in the Paste wax with a brown paper bag..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed, be cautious with Hog. That dude is a perv.


----------



## Pezking7p

Rub in paste was with a brown paper bag? Kinky.


----------



## Airframer

Last week I was placed on limited duty here at work for the next 6 months because of the stress here at home… once my Doc heard I did woodworking he ordered me to figure out how to get some shop time in everyday… Not only Doctors orders but a direct order from a Lieutenant Commander!

Sorry hun.. just following orders..










Secret squirrel projects in work..


----------



## JayT

Eric, can I get the name and address of your doctor?

Oh, and love the two color shavings.


----------



## bhog

On the bar I used dark walnut Danish oil then seal coat and then poly. I wouldn't only blo something like that, it always takes forever to dry for me. That general finishes hi perf is some good ish ( stoner voice ) if you're ever looking for a water based poly.


----------



## TerryDowning

I saw this really cool door at my Son's Wedding Reception and though of all my fellow wood nerds.

Just an access door, nothing important. Amazed at such a great book match. All of the doors in this place were similar in quality and appearance.









The Seattle reception was a hit. California Reception in 12 Days!!


----------



## john2005

Better late then never, Happy Birthday Red. Hope it was a good one.

Eric, I'll need the name, address and ph number of that doc too…...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Terry, I'd be all over bookmatched doors for my house

Well, if there are any other OCD/beaver personality types who were annoyed by my clashing craftsman tool boxes…









Don't worry, I took care of it. 









The mess below awaits the completion of my joinery bench cabinets. 
Go Wildcats.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wildcats? Tryin to get Stef riled up?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red - I can actually spot some clutter in your shop.


----------



## Airframer

Oh thank god you took care of that Red.. I don't know how you could even stand to be in the same shop as that monstrosity!


----------



## theoldfart

Doesn't take much to get Stef goin'. BHogs come hither looks, Tony's bend overs, and anyone messing with his dogs.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL Kev.

I know Paul. It's a pit hole. That might be an Iowa expression.

I was tryin to get Stef riled up. But for once we might be rooting for the same team.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You might be rooting for the same team, but if Stef is wearing that same tee shirt, he's probably rooting by himself.


----------



## theoldfart

just don't be downwind, thats all


----------



## Hammerthumb

;-)


----------



## theoldfart

though I still have my UMass final four t shirt, but it's clean and sanitary


----------



## bhog

Red, what's up with the tool belt?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Lookin for my UCLA tee shirt. Not that it is important for this game. I think my wife tossed it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hog- I was an electrician prior to my days as a railroader. I can't get away from having my sparky belt handy. I guess you could say I still think in terms of those tools.
Like you a lot of my family are tradesmen and the like. My fav uncle convinced me to be a sparky because it was the "Cadillac" of the trades. I don't know about that. It paid more at the time.

btw, walnut danish oil ON walnut. Now I must try. I've only used natural danish oil on walnut. I was afraid the others would darken it too much.


----------



## chrisstef

Fired up. Smelly shirt on. Caffeinated. 20 minutes til tip.

Kevin - your fairly local. I kinda dig older dudes. Jus sayin.

Bazz, Boat, DD, n Schnitzel Time Niels come to play tonight. Gonna frustrate the freshman with some lock down D and impose our will on them cats.

Red - youre a freak lol.


----------



## Slyy

OCD is a curse and a blessing Rojo. I imagine most of us at least share a test of that particular affliction.

I'd also be careful if Rojo and Stef were on the same team:


----------



## Slyy

Also shop time was (as usual lately) occupied with some tool cleanup. Got off work early today and had a resident I work with come to me with a box of tools. Has a family friend who, unfortunately, has a glial blastoma (very bad terminal brain cancer). The guy collected some tools and I guess my buddy picked some up from the house:









Was basically giving them to me, wanted to make sure they went to a good home. Gave some bucks for 'em though, figured the other guy could use the money more than me.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo said "fwiw, If i built my outfeed table again, I would consider a torsion box or something that would stay dead flat."

Duly noted.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Shop time tonight. Started building a mobile clamp rack / tool storage. Built cheap, tough, and mostly square. Anyway, I think it will end up painted. Any suggestions on color scheme? Miss matched Crapsman tool box is out (although I own two, they match) and while I am a Dewalt fan…yellow only goes so far.


----------



## lysdexic

glial blastoma = bad joo joo.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Scotty, bad joo joo indeed. Happy to give the tools a good temporary home though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way, found this in a junk shop on Sunday. A #6 for $28.00


----------



## shampeon

Nice pickup, Tim. With a sticker, no less.


----------



## Airframer

Wow, it has almost a complete intact decal! Don't sand that off if you can help it. The decal would make me guess that is a SW model?


----------



## Slyy

Good score KG. Oughta clean up nice.
I hear ya on the yellow, that'd go only so far in the shop before your eyes melt from all the bright yellow!

I've seen some LJ shops that have pulled this color palette off pretty well:


----------



## Airframer

Would you call that color pumpkin or terra cotta?


----------



## bhog

Red , that's cool , I wasn't aware of that. Next time I need to wire a 3 way I'll message you. I can never remember how to wire one and I've done it at least 25 times ,lol. Brain always goes blank.

DeWalt fan? I dunno but if you were closer I'd probably throat punch you- not on purpose though- just pure reaction.


----------



## bhog

You gotta have track lighting with terra cotta or everything you cut won't be square.


----------



## Pezking7p

Autumn Harvest


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hog, for a guy who doesn't drive a Prius, you sure get your panties in a wad with ease.

As for the sticker. I plan to clean it gently with some Murphy's Oil Soap. First, because both the grip and the tote are in great shape and probably just need a good cleaning and second, because anything Irish is good.


----------



## bhog

Yes, I do but was mostly joking. I have a few dewalt tools but the only one I love is my 735.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's funny Hog. I've drawn up a lot of 3way and 4way diagrams for guys at work.

I bet Stef's panties are in a bunch right now.


----------



## chrisstef

Halftime. Totally wadded up. All up in the taintal region. Melvin worthy.

Gotta bring 20 minutes of hell.

Red draws 3 ways. Lol. As close as you ever got huh.


----------



## shampeon

Diagramming 3-ways is such a beaver thing to do.

"Here's the playbook, everyone. Study it, and let me know if you have any questions."


----------



## Airframer

I've drawn up a lot of 3way and 4way diagrams for guys at work.

I bet you have.. Tag line worthy right there!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL….. it didn't even occur to me as I was typing it. Oh man…..beaver thing….ahhh. That's what you get with 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## jmartel

Once you get to 4way's, you gotta have a diagram or it just don't work so well anymore.


----------



## lysdexic

Kevin - this what I was to clean my stickers…


----------



## lysdexic

Just kidding!

Back off on the sweet potato walls - bitches!


----------



## shampeon

Nothing wrong with orange walls, especially here in San Francisco. Va Gigantes!


----------



## Airframer

I'm pretty sure there is an unwritten man law that states no mans woodshop shall be painted in a color that you can use a food to describe.. I could be wrong though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I tend to agree with Eric. And "coral" is not a color either.


----------



## Airframer

Hmm.. guess there isn't. Just read the Rule Book and no mention of it.


----------



## chrisstef

Champs! Get some!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Go wash your shirt now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats Stefaroni. Be interesting to see Shebazzle in the league.


----------



## Slyy

Happy for you Stefmeister. Okay when does your volleyball season start? I think I could be a fan


----------



## Airframer

Careful.. Stef likes volleyball too.. A LOT!


----------



## ShaneA

^Whoa! Bonus points.

Congratulations to the Huskies….


----------



## chrisstef

Dayum. Ill look into that jake. Gappah.

Unreal. The Kemba clause kicked in. Anytime, any year, as long as you wear that white and blue. Shabazz just made uconn top 5 all time.

Eric - and Aviators. Jus sayin.


----------



## jmartel

Noticed my Arm-R-Seal is starting to film over in the can. I need to hurry up and finish the end tables so I can finish it before the can goes bad.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, I guess you'll just have to take the day off to finish the end tables.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna be a 3 cup morning around here. Sleepy but basking in the after glow. That's 4 titles in 15 years for those who are counting.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

state of my shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^She is going to tromp you; don't be a poor loser like last time….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep. She' always thumps me at princess candyland. She's a big fat cheater though.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna go all Queen Frostine on that a$$. And ive always said, "ya aint cheatin, ya aint tryin"


----------



## woodcox

love me some Peter pounding ash.


----------



## bhog

The no diagram thing is what made stef who he is today. To make extra cash while in college he starred in a move called " freakin tip flicking five way " - was all male cast.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Instructions? Instructions? we are the professionallies, we don't need no stinking instruction.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I bust out the prime lumber for shop stuff. Might need a new bottle of epoxy.


----------



## chrisstef

Im assuming you meant diaphragm Hog. If that is the case your post was funny. If not, here's a weather diagram for you. Looks like a balls out thunderstorm heading your way bud.


----------



## bhog

It was funny to me!! ( storms off stomping )


----------



## AnthonyReed

Silly chicks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep, Hog's right…it was funny


----------



## steve_in_ohio

haha, very funny


----------



## ToddJB

Cross thread posting, but the bench is effectively done.

I'm stoked



















Blogs here if your interested


----------



## Hammerthumb

Awesome!


----------



## Mosquito

Todd that bench looks awesome, nice work


----------



## walden

Todd: Nice work! Where did you find the bench?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Walden. Found it on Craigslist in Longmont. I blogged about it here in the first post


----------



## walden

Nice Todd! Here is my latest Craigslist find. It's a carpenter's tool chest full of tools. It was built around 1920 and used by the guy who was the head carpenter for the Brown Palace Hotel in Denver during the 1920s and 30s. Paid $250 for it fully loaded!


----------



## ToddJB

Are you kidding?! That's amazing. Good get.


----------



## walden

Thanks man. I decided to house my own tools in it, so I reconfigured the lid a bit. First pic shows laying out the placement on the bench, then how it turned out in the chest.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow, theres some strength posted in that tool box there Walden. That's a monster tenon saw!


----------



## walden

Thanks Stef. It has a 19 inch blade and a little over 4.5 under the back. 10 PPI RIP. She gets it done! The one underneath is a 14 inch for reference.


----------



## bhog

Holy , vintage porn posts.

I need a real bench in a bad way.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Walden. Are those custom saws? And a lefty huh? I'm a lefty too, but since I don't have any real experience with planes, and my bench is set up right handed, I'm trying to just learn right handed. If I can do it with scissors and a computer mouse, why not a hand plane?


----------



## walden

Haha bhog! That's some funny sh!t right there! My next project is to build a stand for a 1910 Champion Blower and Forge Co. post drill. It was refurbished by a collector. When he died, an antique dealer bought it because she thought it was "pretty". Then she figured out how much it weighed! I offered to buy it off her for $65 and she gladly accepted.

Todd - Yep. A lefty. It's good to be able to plane with both hands. It comes in handy with wild grain. I use my bench planes both right and left handed. I did buy Vertias left handed plow and rabbet planes though. Felt too weird right-handed.

The 14 inch saw is a Gramercy by Tools for Working Wood. You can get it "off the shelf". The 19 inch was made by Wenzlof and Sons. He only makes about 5 a year and he doesn't take orders. You have to go to that saw on his site and request notification when they are available. I think I was on the request list for something like 18 months before he made 5 available. I dropped everything and immediately ordered one, which took less than 3 minutes with Paypal. By the time I was done, he had sold out. Crazy.


----------



## walden

I should also mention that both saws are a pleasure to own. They both start easy and track perfectly. I would recommend either one.

Does any one here own the Gramercy Dovetail saw? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## ToddJB

No stand needed… it's currently set up as a horizontal borer.

Gramercy saws - Someone around here I think just picked a set up. Was it AF?


----------



## Airframer

bhog - You should hit up Stef.. he has some great bench timbers just laying around unused you could probably take off his hands ;-)

I have the Gramercy Dovetail saw. It is a very nice saw btu i can't say too much about it yet. I haven't had much time to really use it since I got it. Fit and finish is great, it cuts great though.


----------



## walden

Thanks Eric. How easy is it to start a cut? I have a Lie Nielsen now. It's a nice saw, but hard to start. My big tenon saw starts easier than the LN.


----------



## bhog

I'm a lefty too. 
I give stef crap quite often for his bench build, or lack there of. Hes too far. 
So far away from me- so far I just can't see


----------



## Tim457

Wow Walden, you've got good vintage tool karma. $250 fully stocked with tools that appear to be in very good condition and a fully restored Champion post drill for $65 is amazing. Need more pictures of the tool chest and tools, hard to see when they're scaled down.


----------



## chrisstef

I deserve the beating for the bench. Ill take my medicine.


----------



## walden

Thanks Tim. Here are just a few pics of some of the main tools. The must have been 1000 separate tools jammed in there. Many were duplicates or even triplicates. Whenever there was more then one of a tool, the carpenter had put his initials on the best one. My guess is that he had to buy his own tools and his helpers couldn't afford tools, so he bought extras for them to use.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. You just showed us more than $250 in 4 examples.


----------



## chrisstef

Next flea market, im tailing this guy ^. Your seconds will be better than my firsts walden. Good haul.


----------



## bhog

Fapped.


----------



## walden

True Todd. When I went to look at it, I thought I was buying an empty chest. When I got there, they said the tools come with it! I picked it up a couple months ago. Unfortunately, space to store them all is a challenge because I live in a 400 square foot cabin in the mountains (that includes my shop!) I ended up keeping a handful of the tools and selling the rest to collectors. The No. 10 carriage plane alone paid me back my investment.


----------



## walden

Here are a few more:


----------



## ToddJB

Sold them to collectors 

I'll happily be on your short list.


----------



## Pezking7p

So much win in the posts above. I went straight to CL looking for tool chests.

Tried to get some shop time tonight but no dice. Got stuck in a meeting and wifey got home just as I was getting settled in the shop.


----------



## walden

Thanks Stef. Crazy thing is, when I first started looking, I couldn't find anything. Then for some reason stuff started coming out of the woodwork. I literally found the post drill by tripping over it. Craigslist has been great too. I got these two off Craigslist.



















The tools in this chest are mine. I bought this chest empty. It was built right around 1850. PS - My place is so small, I have to sticker stored wood at the end of my bed…


----------



## walden

Todd - Now that I know you are close by, you'll have first right of refusal. How's That?


----------



## walden

My dream is to own a Barnes #3 wood peddle lathe. I met a collector in Cheyenne that owns 40 Barnes lathes! 20 are in working condition and 20 are for parts. When I asked if I could buy one, he laughed. When I asked if I could come by and see them some time, he looked at me like a just asked to have sex with his daughter! Still cracks me up…Funny bunch those collectors.


----------



## ToddJB

Waldens my new best friend, everyone.

And that other tool chest is way awesome too.

400sqft. That's tight. Is the bench in a sun room?


----------



## walden

Very tight. The cabin has a main room with a kitchen along the back wall; a bedroom; and a bathroom. The bench and the post drill are in the front corner of the main room. The small chest plays double as a coffee table in front of the couch. The big chest sits against the wall in front of the small chest and doubles as a TV stand. Clamps are in a closet. Wood is at the foot of my bed. Image quality sucks on these, but they will give you a better idea. Yes…I'm single.

Just finished the massive dovetailed boxes in the closet that now hold all the clamps and gear. Was thinking of Stef's kitchen remodel today. My landlord and I are going to be installing new custom kitchen cabinets in this place in the next few weeks. The cabinets just came in!


----------



## ToddJB

That is dedication. Good use of space.


----------



## walden

I don't have a snow balls chance in hell of this working if I get married, but it's fun for now.


----------



## jmartel

Took a lunch break today and ate next to the water at a Korean/Hawaiian fusion place. It was good.










Then of course it poured on me on the way home, and I didn't bring my rain pants today.


----------



## ToddJB

Just got to marry a woman obsessed with wood.

Yep.


----------



## walden

Ha! True. I decided to squeeze into this place to see if I like the area before buying. It has been interesting trying to find a place for everything. Once I buy a house, I'm not going to know what to do with all the space.


----------



## Mosquito

Once I buy a house, I'm not going to know what to do with all the space.

You say that now… I just moved out of a 2 bedroom apartment into a 4 bedroom house with basement, and I swear my stuff multiplied on the way over…


----------



## ToddJB

Mos speaks the truth. I have a 3 car garage that I pout about when my wife wants to park inside when it snows.


----------



## 489tad

I was on the area so I stopped in at owl hardwood. Had a brief love affair with some figured maple. Had to break it off. Walked out with material for the mallet swap.

Walden nice score on the tool chest.


----------



## camps764

bigger place just means you gotta buy more junk to fill it with. Totally respect your spartan digs


----------



## walden

Thanks Dan and Steve!

Dan - That looks like an amazing lumber yard!


----------



## john2005

I don't know about that walden guy. Seems like he's one of those guys that would put a TV on a vintage tool chest or something. 
Seriously though that is some dedication and wise use of space. I dig it. Just wish I was ther when you bought the chest…..


----------



## walden

Stef - Is that dovetail saw a new find?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I wondered if that name meant Walden CO….the moose capitol of the lower 48!;-)

I'm from CO and have a lot of great memories trompin around the Walden area. Used to backpack to lake Katherine a couple of times each summer. Anyway, welcome to the mayhem walden.


----------



## walden

Thanks Red. Actually, its not after Walden CO, but Henry David Thoreau's book Walden. (About living in a tiny ars cabin in the woods with few possessions.)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ha! Well you mentioned CO, so I thought I had put 2 and 2 together….but I must have come up with…5…hehe.

Here's a song for Mr. Thoreau:


----------



## walden

Ha! That's awesome Red!


----------



## Slyy

Walden, you increased the epic of this thread (single-handedly) by at least 14, maybe even 54, times or more!! Strong work sir, strong work!

Seriously cannot bige the $250 score!!!!!!


----------



## 7Footer

^agreed, I am seriously blown away at that tool chest, I can't imagine the elation you must've felt when the seller said "oh yeah i almost forgot, its full of tools and they are included" .... good god.

Another lefty here, lefty power yo!

So I am a bit miffed right now, a facebook friend of mine makes a post tonight saying that he started a new small business, its called pails for ales, he's making effing growler carriers. I'm not sure where he got the idea and honestly I don't post hardly anything I make on FB because I try to avoid it as much as possible. But man I knew I should've really jumped on it last year when I built mine, PDX is the perfect area for this type of product. Crazy, he's selling his "solid pine construction" pails for $50 each, I'm not even sure I would've priced mine at that. I seriously think I am going to bust a few of them out and give them to my buddy who owns a brewery here and give that dude some competition.
Which one would you chose?


----------



## lysdexic

Great idea 7. Personally I'd go for the second but some here would accuse me of being fancified.

Looks like you could batch those out pretty quick at the router table (but what the hell do I know- ive never even turned mine on). Finishing would probably the most time consuming.


----------



## 489tad

Fifty has to be beer included. Easy, yours. Put your buddies logo on they will fly out the door.


----------



## chrisstef

When the strength comes out, it comes out in droves around here.

Walden - that saw is fairly new to the shop. It came in a ebay bundle that Hog and I went halfsies on. Id peg it as late 1800's. English. Your digs are pretty cool as well man. I could get into waking up to a stack of walnut at the foot of my bed no problem.

Dan - looks like there some drool worthy lumber at that joint. You should have made an indecent proposal to the maple slab. Ya never know, might a got lucky and score a dirty girl.

7 - fiddy clams for some drywall screws, borg pine and a dowel? Dang. The ones you made are pretty slick in my opinion. You could most definitely nudge dude out of the way with your stylings.

Scotty - Youre either up stupid late or up stupid early. A 4:00 AM posting brah?


----------



## walden

7 - Yours looks great. I can't believe your buddy is getting $50 for his. It's a great idea. Surprised no one has done this yet.


----------



## ToddJB

Speaking of Thoreau…










Most inspirational tea bag I've had in weeks


----------



## Airframer

I hear Stef gets inspirational tea bags from Hog every week.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good idea 7. IMO, you need to do a box joint or something like the 2nd one. Something like that would be easy to batch out. There's just a certain percentage of people who will not pay for something the for something they feel they could easily do themselves. ie, screw some boards together in a box shape.

I like me some Thoueau too. I just don't want walden to go all Alexander Supertramp on us;-)


----------



## walden

Haha! No worries there Red. Where are you in CO?

Todd - That tea bag can only mean good rust hunting karma coming your way.


----------



## john2005

I'd go for the second all day 7

Amphibious here so doesn't matter which hand for me. But I can comiserate with all you lefties about the right handed conspiracy in this country. Seems a lot of you boys are lefties.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Walden. I live in Iowa now. But my roots are in the Greeley area….same as the McCandless family I was referring to.

As I was saying, the Poudre canyon was my oyster as soon as I had a driver license. Miss it sometimes. I guess I traded it for oak and walnut groves.


----------



## chrisstef

So I found out why we haven't seen Hammerthumb around in a few days. Some one must have traded out his O'Douls for the real thing.

Last seen on the 18th fairway:


----------



## Hammerthumb

They never caught me!


----------



## Slyy

^ This is funny.


----------



## 489tad

Stef your staff is working overtime! Shown in the poorly shot pic are bubinga waterfall slabs. Price request at the counter. They also had a large amount of sycamore slabs. The maple was figured with some birdseye. About 6bft for 60 ish. Walked away. They have a lot and high quality.

the 19th hole is still cracking me up I gots to go.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, that's a good idea. I need to crank a few out and see about selling them. I've got a beer shop within a stone's throw away that's got 1000 different bottles of beer, 39 beers on tap, and there are constantly people going in and out with growlers. And a different food truck every night of the week (2 of them Thurs-Sun)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great lunch spot Jmart.

Transcendentalists amongst the ranks huh?

Amazing Walden. Good show, thanks.

BYo you are implying you are not fancy?

AF showed up for the teabagging, reliable as the sunrise.


----------



## 7Footer

^lol @ H-Thumb

Thank you gents! Red that box joint is a good idea and something I will look into, I have a box joint jig but I need to get my hands on some 1/2" stock. I'm sure they'd do great in Sea-town too Jmart, the whole Northwest is so saturated with craft brews its a no-brainer.

I'm open to other ideas for improvements if you guys have more suggestions. The one thing I will give credit for that the other dude did is he put two holes in the bottom to turn the growlers upside down and dry them out, idk I usually rinse mine and leave them in the dish rack to dry so I don't know if that's a big enough benefit or not. I just can't get over the price, I'd whip those out all day for 50 bones.

I wish I had a router table, something I've been meaning to build just havent got around to it (just like another batch of grower carriers!).


----------



## Mosquito

Little shop time on Monday. Good stuff, been needing one for a while


----------



## JayT

Mos, make it bigger. You know you'll need it. 

Otherwise it'll look like just as crammed full as mine in short order.


----------



## ToddJB

But if it looks crammed full, then you look like you have a lot more, and isn't it really all about the looks?


----------



## chrisstef

Thus the reason I still wear my superman underoos Todd ^


----------



## ToddJB

Superman, huh, that's setting some high expectations. I go with Smurfs. Under promise, over deliv….. well just set the statuesque


----------



## AnthonyReed

Unassuming posture pays higher dividends, I agree Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

Saw till is 15" wide on the inside, figuring 1.5" spacing for a total of 10 saws. Maybe down the road I'll make this one the "panel and hand saw till" and make a new "back saw till"...

Or convert the lower shelf area into a slide-in till for backsaws, but at only 9.5" deep, not sure I'd trust it lol


----------



## walden

Todd - Just saw a nice Stanley mitre box with an Atkins saw in good shape in the "Collectables" section of Craigslist. Guy wants $85, but my guess is he would take less. Not sure if you have one yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Internet tip #48: Do not google image search smurfs underoos to try and find a humorous and anecdotal picture of your youth.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, looks good. Thanks for the heads up. Not sure I have the fundage right now though, as I have something else in the works.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahahah…. bless your heart Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh, and I've never thought to search the Collectibles, I've just stuck to tools and antiques. Good to put that into my arsenal.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre gonna need a new belt/sheath/holster if you plan on adding to your arsenal Todd. Looks like youre close to full bro.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JayT

Ah, my eyes! Where's the bleach? I will not be able to unsee that.

A little more warning next time, please, stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd is a sexy ba$tard.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Tony, I'm a little sensitive about my cankles - I wish stef would have asked permission to post my senior picture.


----------



## walden

Just ate my lunch, saw that picture, and had to eat lunch again…thanks Stef! Had me screaming for my buddy Ralph! (puking)


----------



## AnthonyReed

The koi screensaver shows that you are not just all about raw sex appeal.


----------



## ToddJB

Twisted Steal and Sex Appeal - with a dash of love


----------



## Airframer

WA folks.. looking for a lumber mill?

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/4409135237.html

Actually not a bad deal.. if I could move it, afford it and find a place to put it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang Stef, don't do that! I didn't have any safety glasses on!


----------



## chrisstef

Latest and greatest saw to hit the shop. A. W Tyzack, Sons & Turner dovetail.


----------



## bhog

Lol at that pic. The thing that disturbed me about it was the fish on the computer. Good eye Tone dizzle.


----------



## Tim457

Old school circular saw action on that mill too Eric. You totally need that.


----------



## walden

Saw looks good Stef. If the blade ends up to be too pitted, there are a couple places that sell replacement blades.


----------



## Airframer

I know right? $5k really isn't a bad price considering the whole package. Unfortunately I live in a 4 plex in military housing… I think the neighbors would mind a bit lol.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well the sawdust gods were smiling tonight. I am working on the frame for a big tool cabinet. I am fimally trying to bring some organization to all my junk. Everthing was going great till i ran out of screws. After a 30 minute hunt and deciding that I would ne stopping at the Big Orange Box tomorrow, I found a package with 10 screws in it. Exactly one more than I needed to finish for tonight. Now for a cold beer…life is good!


----------



## bhog

^ nice. Now you need to sacrifice a virgin.


----------



## ToddJB

Hog are you volunteering?


----------



## jmartel

Picked up some more 6/4 maple for the drawers of my end tables today. Also picked up a total of 6 new clamps from HF. 2 of the 24" Heavy Duty quick grip clamps, 2 12" bar clamps, and 2 8" C-clamps that I will be cutting the screw/tapped portion out of and making a veneer press with.

Also, apparently according to the recipient, USPS currently has no idea where the jewelry box is. Damn post office. May have to remake it. At least I insured it for the full amount, so I'll basically be paid twice if I have to make it again.


----------



## 489tad

Jmart that sucks.


----------



## Airframer

Woke up at 0330… wide f'ing awake…. sigh…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hog, this is Georgia. There aren't any virgins.


----------



## chrisstef

Walden - I don't think the pitting is too bad to warrant a plate replacement. Most of it seem to be concentrated around the spine. I did see that Ron Bontz was selling of some saw plates at a very good price though. I may need to scoop one or two up just in case.

Sucks Jmart, hopefully it doesn't go all MH370 on ya. We should probably try to ping it.

That also sucks AF. Handy Manny time.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn Jmart, that sucks. Hopefully the customer's not too pissed. It always blew my mind that you needed to insure something when you ship it. Why should I insure your operation?

Any of you parents had this conversation yet? Maybe your kids aren't the right age…
http://www.xkcd.com/1348/


----------



## Airframer

He hasn't quite warmed up to Handy Manny yet.. his thing is Thomas and Friends. That theme song comes on and instant all stop to anything he is doing and he just sits quietly and watches.. it's freakin' sweet!

Finally got him back in bed so there's that. He'll be 1 yr in a couple months and I really hope this crap ends soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Babystef went through a period of about a month or two where he was up at really weird hours around that age Eric. 4:30 in the morning and wide awake ready to rock, 11:00 at night just rollin around in the crib, stuff like that. It was pretty short lived but can be kinda painful. Just when you thought you had a schedule all worked out they toss a monkey wrench in it.

I love when you can get your kid to go full tard on a cartoon. Mine likes Bubble Guppies. Im talking mouth open, full entranced, drooling all over himself concentration. That theme music comes on and the world stops. We rock back to back episodes from 6-7PM to wind him down before bed. Full sippy cup of milk and a seat on the couch, lights out Jackson.


----------



## Airframer

Full retard for sure. To complicate things, the CD player we had on an infinite loop playing lullaby's in his room took a crap last night right in the middle of putting him down… the world almost ended right there. Off to Walmart this morn to see if they even still manufacture small portable CD players lol. The boys gotta rock his tunes man!


----------



## chrisstef

That's a death sentence AF. I dunno where we'd be without a noise machine in the baby's room. We've also got this little fish tank that hangs off the side of his crib that lights up and plays music. It drinks batteries but when I go to get him up in the morning he's usually awake and has it on. Id bet that it buys me at least 15-20 minutes of sleep a day. Well worth 6 C batteries a month.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Wait till they get a little older and you are saying, "how can that kid sleep for 20 straight hours?"


----------



## Airframer

Crisis averted. Picked up a new CD player so the world can return to normal. We have something similar to what you were talking about Stef but he would play with it so much he would go full awake on us…. it had to go.

I knew we were in trouble last night after the music stopped when he started humming (no actual tune but humming all the same) and tossing and turning in the rocker. Kid wanted to sleep but it was just not working for him.

Kelvin - I would suck Stef's left nut for a 20 hour night right now.. not joking… seriously, can we make that happen? Not ashamed…


----------



## Pezking7p

Make it 16 hours and you have a deal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am pretty sure Stef has plenty of ruffies. Also a stock of Amyl Nitrate and apple martini lube; you are set AF.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa lol. Im honored.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sorry Air, until they are grown and gone your life is not your own!

I can offer one piece of advice. Some afternoon when you and momma need a little….alone time… you can use the penny trick. What you need is a roll of pennies and a $10.00 gift certificate from the ice cream shop of your choice. You take the roll of pennies and REMOVE TWO OF THEM (this step is very important.). You take the pennies, gift certificate and kids out in the yard. You tell them that you are going to have an ice cream cone hunt. The rules are, you will throw the pennies out in the grass. The kids must find them. They are NOT allowed back in the house until they find all 50 pennies. Once they have ALL 50, the one who found the most of them gets the gift certificate. This should give you about 20 minutes…which for Hog will allow 15 minutes for a smoke afterward as well.

And yes, I am advocating lying to your kids…they survived that whole Santa Clause thing so this won't hurt them.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way. This popped up in local antique tools on Craig's List. I thought it was both odd and cool.

http://nwga.craigslist.org/atq/4385254614.html


----------



## jmartel

15 min smoke and 3 min of crying for hog.

Thinking about getting a new bike. This one looks promising…

http://southbend.craigslist.org/mcy/4405497823.html


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Jmart. What the hell was that guy thinking when he dumped 15 cans of gold rustoleum on that bike. Crazy juice. Yup, he was sippin on it.


----------



## 489tad

Wait What Santa Claus Thing???

My wife and I "Twerked" in front of our kids, 17 15 12. The look on their faces…...priceless. Meaning they left the room and gave us plenty of alone time.


----------



## 489tad

Should have sold that bike for parts…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Rattle can gold. I like it Tires even!


----------



## KelvinGrove

You know, it just occurred to me that there is somebody on this thread and you know who you are who is not going to understand that would you throw those titties out of the yard you have to take them out of the wrapper.


----------



## chrisstef

Throwin titties Tim? Im pretty sure that's a Fruedian slip there. Why would you go tossing good titties around? Treating them like a speed bag on the other hand, totally acceptable.


----------



## 7Footer

^what? lol

"Just Awesome Paint. So Awesome. Tons of juice, crazyjuice." That is hilarious. You could start your own line of Goldschlager after riding that thing around for about a week.


----------



## john2005

Aaaaand it's advertised as "solid gold". Worth waaay more than 5k if you ask me. But ya didn't. No, you went and threw your titties in the yard instead! Oh for shame


----------



## AnthonyReed

The titties, they are thrown.


----------



## jmartel

I like the "all factory" description at the end, myself. Crazy juice. So awesome.


----------



## john2005

I wonder how the paint works on the rotors?...Probably special paint


----------



## jmartel

Luckily the box has now been found. No re-making necessary.


----------



## chrisstef

Knew theyd be able to ping it ^


----------



## 7Footer

At lunch I went to the place I usually buy remnants and hardwood from, and I think it was meant to be, they had an entire pallet of 1/2" poplar sitting there, dude sold me this stack here for $10, and then about a dozen pieces of random length 8/4 red oak for $5 …. I might go back and buy the rest of that poplar, some is a bit cupped but its its thin enough that I can straighten it once I put it in some dados and such.

There's going to be some serious growler carrier making going on this weekend. Git Sum.









^Ping it, lol. Glad they found it Jmart


----------



## walden

7 - Good find! Of course you'll have to test each one to see how fast you can pull the growler out and chug. Customers will want to know…


----------



## bhog

I can't blow in 2 minutes. That's way too long. 
I once read the definition of a virgin being " never been penetrated by a mans penis" , so yep ,I'm a virgin. You guys are all a bunch of catchers. Tony is for sure a back arching power bottom. They call him " tater biscuit " in the country clubs.


----------



## walden

This was my project this week. I cleaned up both of these one man cross cut saws to use around the cabin. The big one has a 4.5 foot blade and the teeth look like they have never been used. The smaller one has a 3 foot blade and is in great condition. The black staining on both is oil residue. The old timers used to coat their logging saws with oil to keep them from rusting.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well I can't blame that on auto correct! After my post I realized someone would throw that entire roll, still in the wrapper, out in the yard and have the kids walk just as things were getting started. But by the time I thought of that I was riding up the interstate. Since I couldn't type while driving I relied on my speech to text button. It, of course, was happy to translate "pennies" into "titties".

Glad I could be the source of a laugh.

And seeding the yard with titties is a great way to grow more of em'!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Back arching power bottom" - phenomenal.


----------



## Airframer

OK, that makes SOOOO much more sense now. I have been trying to figure out wrapped titties getting tossed around all afternoon. Thanks for that.

Been planning the boys first birthday party and in my google searches for said event I came across Stefs first birthday… it all makes sense now…

It rubs the cake on it's skin or else.. well you know..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well there is a reason for that. Kids aren't born "complete" it takes several days before their eyes can see more than a few feet and the next to last system to develop is the digestive system. Up until about age 5 they just rub stuff on and absorb the nutrients right through the skin.

The last system to develop is the one that creates common sense…and for some that one never develops fully.


----------



## walden

Haha! That's awesome AF! Explains so much…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Glad they found the box for you J. I have had stuff go missing and never show up again.


----------



## KelvinGrove

My wife, the quick witted smart a$$ says, "that creates a real picture…having a whole bunch of titties and throwing them out in the yard and saying "hey kids! go pick those up for me".


----------



## summerfi

Hey guys, on Monday of this week I bought a 5-string banjo that my dad built and sold 44 years ago. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow, and I can't wait. Here's a teaser picture.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Great find Summ. Like having a long lost relative come home!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kinda missed it. 1am PBR will should count.


----------



## 7Footer

I hope my phone recognizes titties over pennies, who cares about pennies anyway.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap that cake pic is hilarious. How I would love that to be my kid and to be able to stash that picture away until his wedding. Pop it up on a big screen right as I settle in for a little speech.

Really cool Bob, im waiting to hear the story on that. Where that banjo had been and what it had been doing since your pops sold it. Full circle brother.

Continuing on the house "spruce for sale" mission I got to painting our laundry room last night. We figured we'd just use a can of whatever we had kicking around and the wife chose a yellow. I was like "cool, the color we used on the kitchen that we immediately changed right?" Well, she must have responded, and being the good husband I am, I completely paid zero attention to what she said. It was probably something along the lines of "no that color looked like baby crap, use the yellow from the breezeway". La la la, I head downstairs, "I found it", all stoked like I found buried treasure and didn't have to cough up 50 clams for more paint, I pop the top, mixy up, and get to painting.

I figure ill start on the hard part around all the water piping and vents. Nice and quiet I paint away for about half hour when I hear the basement door open. Down walks wifey …. "check it out mama, its coming along, lookin good right?". "Uhmm, honey, that looks like the crap your son just took." "What? Im doin a good job, what the hell are you talking about?" "Step back and look at it dear. Does that look like yellow to you?"

"Huh … how do ya like that. It does look like baby $hit and nope, that's not yellow at all." Needless to say that paint got a big ole NFG written on it and I dug out the correct yellow paint that we had used in the breezeway and completed the task.

I should really pay more attention.


----------



## bhog

Hey Bob, that is awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Bob.

Stef, so you have no concept of color until your wife gives you permission to do so? Is that what you're telling us?


----------



## chrisstef

In a way I guess youre right T. The color I put on was kinda yellow when it was wet but when it dried it wasn't so much yellow as it was a loose stool, brownish yellow. Maybe a random lima bean in there too, I dunno.

It was more of, I got this thought in my head and its gotta be right because im a effing man so im just gonna run with it deal than it was direct orders from the chief. Ive said all along that im just the labor and building knowledge. Color and style are just not in my bag of tricks.

All I know is that we have a green door down there and the wall color mustn't clash. Whatever the hell matches green is way the eff outta my league. Youre back arching power bottom tendencies probably lend themselves to color matching, fabric types, and style more than my manly, chest hair sprouting, whiskey drinking ways. Not my fault bro. Next time ill hit you up for interior design tips.


----------



## Airframer

Why not just paint the door something other than green too?


----------



## ToddJB

That does not look like baby poo to me, and with two in diapers, I feel like I'm an authority. Give me a minute and I'll post a pic of some baby poo so we can compare and contrast.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha… You funny ba$tard. I know nothing about matching colors but on the flipside I am not so under the yoke that I would not question the rationale of slathering baby sh1t on a wall.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony is a free man, undomesticated. I was undomesticated once. Those were good days. I can't hate him for that. The power back arching thing, well…whatever floats his boat. Bless his heart.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

My shop currently has 5 projects going and people waiting in line for me to get them done. Some are wood, some are aluminum and some are plastic, but they all take time. When I get tired, I favor some Crown Royal on the rocks to relax the muscles and sit back and enjoy the entries and projects here on Lumberjocks.

Tomorrow we hit 'er again!! It is nice to be on this side of the dirt!! Lots of my buddies are not any more and I reflect on that when working in the shop!!

......................Jim


----------



## chrisstef

The doors got that cool, lead paint crackle going on that you really cant see in the pic so no changing it. Boss said to work with it so I slapped on an old brass escutcheon and a black porcelain knob (lol) to church it up. The color you see is the correct color yellow Todd. The baby poo color is on the left hand wall that you cant see, no pics of my erroneous ways unfortunately. Glad I could be the fodder to talks of baby crap and interior design. I love this place.

Undomestication …. something to be said for that. Fart, scratch, belch, rinse, repeat and move on.


----------



## john2005

Stetty, you shoulda just called it terra cotta and walked away.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I love this place." - Amen.

I am a bit uncouth, true enough.


----------



## Pezking7p

I love that stef can't make interior design decisions when it comes to paint colors, but give him a choice of knobs and he's all over it (pun intended).

I've just been informed that I'll be putting up new shutters this weekend, as well as full-blown landscaping including new shrubbery, flowers, and mulching. Grass has grown about a mile already so I guess I'll be mowing again, too. Need to find a way to drink beer while mowing, my mower is too bouncy.


----------



## WayneC

Dan, How about one of those hats that holds two beer cans where you drink through a straw.


----------



## Pezking7p

Might work, my yard is pretty bumpy. Maybe a non-carbonated beverage? rum and lemonade?

If I get a helmet, there will be photographs.


----------



## ToddJB

Jim and Ginger, as in Beam and Ale, is my preferred hot day refreshment.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog plays the rusty trombone more deftly than Stef; BYo likes to watch.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Catching up on things here…

...what in the heck is a "back arching power bottom"? Would one of you perverts explain that to us people who are more normal? Or do we even want to know.

It's lemonade and gin for me Todd.

And I see those "undomesticated" guys in the supermarket. They are the ones wandering around yelling "where in the hell is the toast!"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Power bottoming is something to be witnessed rather than described. This I promise; you will know it when you see it.

Normal is relative, though often adopted by the… nevermind.

Undomesticated is not necessarily indicative of foolish nor lacking the capacity of self care. My culinary abilities have surpassed many of the those of the women that have graced me with their care.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A power bottom who can cook. I see why Tony is so popular…..

Do you own a bunch of show tune albums????


----------



## AnthonyReed

Show tunes? My depravity only goes so far.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I wonder if Stef ever sings this one to the trouser wearer in his house.


----------



## TerryDowning

Easter is coming soon, Guess what this will be??









After some sawing on the scroller and and edge sanding.









All parts cut out, Need to drill some holes and sand the faces, then I hand over to LOML for her craftsmanship.


----------



## ToddJB

Dismembered bunnies, Terry? Kinda morbid.


----------



## TerryDowning

Good guess Todd!

But not dismembered (yet) as it has yet to be membered.

Franken bunny??


----------



## walden

Ok Denver-based Galoots. This guy is selling an antique woodworking bench much like the one Todd found. You have to call the number to get the price. Sounds like it might be an older guy getting rid of his stuff. A neighbor posted it on CL for him.

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/4415542717.html


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, good find. I called and left a voicemail about price. I've got a buddy who's jonesing for one now. I did notice the add doesn't actually say the bench is for sale, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## walden

Todd - Good stuff! I noticed the same thing. He has another ad which also has that same picture of the bench and that ad says, "Everything much go!" Good luck to your friend. Let me know if he gets it.


----------



## 489tad

Sun still shining boys!


----------



## chrisstef

Heyyyy yoo!!!


----------



## 489tad

Empty. The can that is.


----------



## chrisstef

I see your empty and raise you a 12 1/2.


----------



## bhog

Hell yes, sole shots you dirty tease.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, that bench is selling at an estate auction in Ft Collins tomorrow morning.


----------



## walden

Todd, that's no good. Is your buddy going to go?


----------



## ToddJB

I left him a message. It might be really poorly attended considering the terribly described post. I also shot Lukie a PM, he's not been around in while - not sure if you know him, but he lives up that way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Saw this, thought of this thread. 'Nuf said.


----------



## walden

You're probably right Todd. I have been debating on selling my cabinet maker's tool chest from 1850 (the one in my profile pic). I bought it to work out of, but the one I found for $250 fits my tools and shop space better. I might take it to the Rocky Mountain Tool Collectors auction on May 4, but haven't decided.


----------



## walden

Nice Smitty! Not to mention we're all ass backwards here…


----------



## Slyy




----------



## Slyy

also, teaching the good sport wife some of this:


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning world….coffee's ready! 7:00 and all you sleepy heads are still in bed? Anyway, I hope the bench finds a good home. "Good" defined as someplace where it gets saw dust on it on a regular basis and NOT someplace where it gets painted blue, covered with junk, and left alone for months on end.

Today's projects include: - Lawnmower riding, -Cutting out parts for drawer boxes, -A few machine made dovetails, -And something which involves large chunks of dead cow and fire.


----------



## camps764

sounds like a heck of a good day to me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dead cow and fire, I can get on board with that! Maybe some dead pig.

Picked up some extra wood for the bench this morning. Beautiful way to start a weekend.


----------



## summerfi

It's Foggy Mountain Breakdown time boys. I'm headed to the local annual bluegrass festival today. That's fitting, because my banjo arrived last night.










My dad made this banjo 44 years ago. It is #9 of 19 banjos he made. He sold it to a man in Chicago, who kept it all these years. The man is now 75, lives in an RV in Arizona, and is down sizing. He saw my name on the internet, contacted me, and offered me the banjo for the same price he paid my dad in 1970. She's in good shape and sounds sweet. Now all I gotta do it learn to play it like this.


----------



## Slyy

Hot damn Bob! That thing is beautiful! I can't imagine how excited you must be every time one of these finds it's way back into your hands!


----------



## DanKrager

That is just way cool, Summerfi. 
If we were closer, we could hang out and jam some! It would be a rough start on my part….! 
DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bob, that is one of those happenings which make life worth living. A toast to your dad and to guys in Arizona who understand what is important.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bob that is the coolest story. Banjo looks beautiful. I think I'll turn on some bluegrass.

Fiancée is losing it. I need a time machine to teleport me to the day after the wedding.


----------



## walden

Very cool summerfi!! Have fun. I'm sure you are grinning ear to ear. Earl Scruggs would be proud.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Can't get the link to post but there is a great young blues singer named Emie Sunshine. Look her up on Youtube


----------



## shampeon

Awesome, Bob. The prodigal banjo is home.


----------



## Tim457

That's really awesome Bob. Glad it went to a good guy.

Haha Dan, a little bridezilla? I was lucky enough that my wife was not stressed out about our wedding being the absolute perfect day. She was rather laid back even when things screwed up. It's your wedding day no matter how much screws up so might as well have fun.


----------



## Slyy

Well I learned a new high for human stupidty today. First actual warm day of the year so happened to turn the a/c on when it hit 80. Noticed the house wasn't getting any cooler….....
Called the maintainance guy to come out and check out things and I found out about freon safety locking caps:








A/C guy shows me where he found the two non-safety caps on the freon lying on the ground next to the outdoor unit. Seems some retard idiot (live near a college apartment complex so assume one of them) was likely huffing or freon to get HIGH!!! First thing I thought about was getting up for work one morning and finding a dead blue body lying next to the house as the idiot failed to realize that breathing anything other than oxygen means you suffocate!!!!
Air is nice and cool now, our unit is now compliant to city code with the tamper resistant caps and I hope that Idiot cries hard when he figured out his next high is a bust!


----------



## chrisstef

Taking advantage of the 70 weather and a 15 yard dumpster. Full douche.



















Shop's next.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Look!!!! Unlocked freon!!!! Let's get high…..
Leaving it unlocked would be a better service to humanity if it gets them out of the gene pool before spawning.

Nothing like a good douche, nice work Stef.


----------



## Slyy

Tony can't say I disagree with that. I certainly would not have been sad to find a dead teenager next to the house.

Stef's garage smells like apples!!!


----------



## Pezking7p

Douche, bath, drink…

In that order?

I think I might be off the hook for the day. Dug up 4 shrubs, planted 8. Did battle with miniature chihuahua sized bumble bees. Flax oil baking of my vise hand wheel is underway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pimentos sunk:









Those and tomatoes are the extent of my farming this year:


----------



## chrisstef

Gardening question. Ive heard rumor and speculation that removing the first few fruits/veggies of high yield plants such as tomatoes and peppers will encourage more growth. Any truth to that? Cha'll think?

You gonna like them cherry peppers T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, very true. Will help plant get established (roots) before expending energy on fruit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh! And sundresses, they are everywhere already. Love me some warm weather.


----------



## chrisstef

Good to know. Id like to be a solid gardener at some point in time. Sundresses. Nom nom nom.


----------



## bhog




----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh my.


----------



## 7Footer

Cant believe they have Rogue all the way on the East Coast Stef! Awesome, Rogue headquarters is right in my backyard.

Bob that is a rad story about the Banjo.

Oh BHog that is an incredible granny's tooth.


----------



## walden

Looks nice bhog!!

Two good finds today. The first was a Stanley No. 5 Type 11 (pre WWII) jack plane. It's dirty, but in great shape with the original blade. Got it for $20. Looks like someone put a taller knob on the front.

The campers in the crowd will like the second one. A 1975 Coleman 3 burner stove in mint condition. Looks like it was only used a couple of times. Works great and only cost $40.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Slyy, I don't advocate killing stupid people but I do support removing all the warning lables and letting things sort themselves out.


----------



## walden

Sundresses rock. Many short shorts out there today too. Hard to keep the car on the road…


----------



## chrisstef

Sexy grease box Hog. Id def bag that quilted maple. All supple, coated with tallow.

Ive done a lot of work as chef stef on those old school coleman stoves. They rip for sure. Do keep your taters moist or theyll stick. I advocate bacon grease.

The rogue was delishy. 7 hops. Drool.


----------



## Slyy

Grease box green envy over here Hog! Purty!!


----------



## 489tad

Douche's. grease, banjos and plucking fruit before it ready. LOL….....

the banjo and story is awesome. I just sold a unused Colman "Dodge" road trip grill. complete with tools and dodge football. Guy was excited to not to use charcoal at Sox games. Shop time tomorrow.


----------



## DanKrager

Bhog, that grease box tempts me to make one and I don't even "need" one! Did you do that all by yourself? 
I like the "April fools" lid!

DanK


----------



## bhog

Gonna buff it later and give it to my neighbor for his 90th. His daughter invited us over for cake and ice cream later so it'll be a surprise. He sits out on the porch and carves all kinds of stuff. I've gone over and sat with him a few times and soaked up some knowledge from him. Old school wise is awesome.


----------



## bhog

Dan ya I did it all. I've made a few and seem to always give them away when I finish them. I still don't have one for myself. It's pretty easy to make, really.

Theres a woodwrights shop episode on the basics and then it's cool to put your own flair on em. I like using different shapes or funky angles , adds both a challenge and a personal touch. Different woods are also cool that one is quilted big leaf, air dryed black walnut, wild black cherry, and alder.


----------



## DanKrager

Bhog, I just got to thinking…are those lids independent or does the top one lever the bottom one out of the "lock" so it swings open too? Either way would be fun…
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I too was taking advantage of the nice weather (though it was 60 here, and honestly, anything warmer would be too much this early in the year).

I'd call it a good saturday


----------



## bhog

Ya you move the top- top then the lower top can slide back and swing away to get to the goodies. How far is Olney from the vern ? Grease box So IL swap lol.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## bhog

How do you like that miter gauge Scott ?


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Scotty. You fingered it all out! Whats the magic trick bro?


----------



## ShaneA

I have one of those Hog. A bit complex for me, I used it a couple of times. I thought the multiple stop blocks would be a useful feature, but I wasn't overly impressed. The miter gauge that came w/my 3650 TS is square, and is usually the one I reach for. So I would give it an average grade. If the OEM one blows probably worth looking into. If you can get the OEM one dialed in, I personally don't see the value. YMMV


----------



## Slyy

Stef, while Scott might have performed a few digital rectal exams in his days in medical school, there's probably less magic then in your finger. With all the fingering you've done, I doubt there are few sphincters that haven't felt your "touch".

I hope that means you got it to work Scotty!!!


----------



## lysdexic

I got it to work by the following procedure:

Pop cap

Pick cap up off the floor

Stick to rare earth magnet strip

Repeat


----------



## Slyy

Genius is in the details Scott.


----------



## lysdexic

Hog - I like the miter gauge. Similar to Shane's remarks, I have exploited probably 25% of its capabilities.


----------



## chrisstef

Friggin copperfield.

Jake = OEM.


----------



## bhog

I have 4 oem ones that I keep set up diff,2 deltas and 2 old craftsmans, was looking at the kreg too possibly. Thanks guys.


----------



## jmartel

Made up a pair of cedar planters this afternoon for strawberries. We now have a total of 45 strawberry plants planted.

Behind that is my garlic that I planted back in November.


----------



## bhog

Scotty -shim the bottom of the mag strip about 1/4" creating a wedge, ramp,landing strip or what evs. Might need to go 3/8-1/2".


----------



## jmartel

What's the grease thingy for?


----------



## Slyy

I think it's for down time shop…..

Or when Tony comes over


----------



## woodcox

Where did you find info on the planter jmart? Or your idea? Looks perfect for the such. Just fill interior with soil? Garlic is looks like it's doing well.


----------



## jmartel

My wife found it on pinterest. I just simplified it and lengthened it.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/97948491/planter-patio-tower-planter-for

There's a base, but I covered it in soil/gravel to help keep it anchored a bit.


----------



## lysdexic

I spent the entire day in the yard as well. Heading to Lowes now for mulch before the rest of the world shows up.

JMart- like the strawberry planter but this is NOT a good time to bare root transplant a jap maple.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart - plane soles, saw plates, jointer beds, etc. anything that you wax up to help slide a lil easier. I dig the strawberry planter jammy. Got any tricks for blueberries ?


----------



## jmartel

Lysdexic, the maple is out for good.

No tricks, stef. I just have 2 blueberry bushes out front. One from last year and a new one from this year.


----------



## lysdexic

Ah man. I love Jap maples. Wish I could've taken it off your hands. What kind of evil villain pulls up a Jap maple?


----------



## chrisstef

That maple, It looks so sad. Ive got an unidentified ornamental out front that my wife wants me to remove. Its taken a huge beating over the last few years but i just cant bring myself to rip it up. Shes a fighter and just keeps coming back.


----------



## KelvinGrove

"She's a fighter and just keeps coming back" : Is that your wife or the tree?


----------



## jmartel

I do. I didn't like it and it was in the way of growing productive veggies and herbs.


----------



## bhog

Herbs^ eh ?


----------



## 489tad

I can't grow anything. :-(

We do have a new foster dog. Pitbull mix. Had to have a rear wheel removed. Not sure of his history but what a sweet heart. Just go back from the vet onaconof he was leaking a bit. Now I'm going out to make something.


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, you heathen' tree murderin' herbalist! That looked like an Acer Palmatum Disectum "Bloodgood". Hope you found a home for it. My garden









You will note the Japanese Maples of course. :-( (my evil look)


----------



## KelvinGrove

I drove past Hog's house today…thought I might stop, say hello, have a beer, talk wood working….

Changed my mind when I saw this in his front yard.


----------



## bhog

Lol^ 
Busted these out this weekend.


----------



## Slyy

Those maples are good lookers. My father had a mind to plant quite a few during his days heading grounds keeping at OSU, dropped a few at the house as well. Always had a fondness for them as a result. End tables looking great hog!

Still just more tool salvage at my place. Found an interesting old back saw I know nothing about and working on what I think is (depending on what's hiding under that rust) a fairly old Millers Falls brace.


----------



## ToddJB

Sly looks like a hack saw to me.

Hog looks like a hack job to me.

One of those statements is a lie. I'll leave it for you two to figure it out.

Replacing this dishwasher… Stef remember our convo about tiling over tile and how it doesn't leave room for the dishwasher? I speak from experience.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hog are you pressing 205 or box squatting 205?

Smashed my hand about 7 times today chopping mortises, so I decided to make a mallet. I feel like Thor when I'm holding it.


----------



## jmartel

We put out a free ad on Craigslist for the maple. It was gone quickly.


----------



## Slyy

Haha Todd, blame the b and h for being so close together. Guess my beer soaked fat fingers hit the B.


----------



## chrisstef

I got a similar hacksaw in queue jake. But yea, def a hacksaw. 
Hog gets his swolle on. 
Nice whacker Dan. 
Todd. Lol. I do and i can see why that would suck. Man i cant imagine having to shim the entire countertop to make one fit. Gotta be harrowing watching it flex. My tile is finally expected in tuesday. This show is well in the road.

Cleaned up but i dunno if shes gonna make it. I might replace the plate.


----------



## theoldfart

Whew, I was worried there for a bit.


----------



## theoldfart

Yo Todd, someone stole your sink.


----------



## Mosquito

painting… Significant other is out of the country, which means I can paint in the living room/front room of the house, because I don't feel like taking up the whole shop room…


----------



## Airframer

Just don't try and pretend you never painted in there. No matter how you air out the house she will walk in there 3 weeks from now and ask "Why does it smell like paint in here?" and you will smell nothing! Bloodhounds them weeemons be..


----------



## ShaneA

I second Eric's observation. Been there and done that. I never can smell it, she acts like it is going to kill her it's so strong.


----------



## chrisstef

Thirded ^. My old lady can tell what hole i had a cigarette on after i played a round of golf.

Sniiffffff. Eye scan. Hairy eyeball. 11th hole.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I've got the better sense of smell and hearing, so it's usually the other way around here. Plus, it's a water based latex paint, so it's not bad at all (otherwise I wouldn't be painting right behind where my computer is that I sit at)

Plus, I have 'til Thursday lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep…she will smell it for sure. Deception won't work but diversion will. Re paint the door frame and tell her "I banged the door up getting the thing out and ended up having to repaint the whole damn frame to get it to look right".


----------



## walden

Good luck Mos. You might be sleeping in the garage soon…


----------



## theoldfart

^voice of experience I suspect.


----------



## walden

Stef - Good luck on the saw. Let me know how it turns out. I have been cleaning up that No. 5 I found yesterday…I should of left it where it was…

Todd - beer helps the counter look level. That's the direction I would go in your situation.


----------



## bhog

Either lol. 205 isn't heavy for either. That's 199 though I have kg weights.


----------



## walden

Kevin - voice of experience it is. Why do you think I like camping? I finally got used to it after getting kicked out of the house too much by the ex girlfriend.


----------



## Mosquito

lol not worried about it . Too cold to paint in the garage anyway


----------



## Pezking7p

I don't care who you are, a 199lb press is impressive. Not so much on the squats.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, new dishwasher is in. Took me til 11pm last night, but its up and running and the kitchen is back in order. Man it's really annoying when someone else's half a$$ed effort causes me hours and hours of frustration. I guess that's the life of buying a 100 year old home.


----------



## JayT

Man it's really annoying when someone else's half a$$ed effort causes me hours and hours of frustration

Amen to that. Same story for me every time something needs done. Our house is about 30 years younger than yours and was really well built at the start. Unfortunately, the idiots who did a bunch of "remodeling" in the 70's and owners' "repairs" after that are a joke.


----------



## ToddJB

Exactly, over the course of 100 years there have been a lot of hands fiddling with things. There were people who lived there that had great style, but no ability to execute correctly and there were people who new what they were doing structurally, but didn't care what it looked like - I'm trying to bridge that gap.


----------



## ToddJB

Since I've done a lot of work on the house I have a lot of pride in a lot of things about it, but when people come over I feel the need to point out the things that I didn't do, or haven't gotten to yet - because to me they look like garbage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Take it easy….


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Sorry Tony, I get a little heated about this topic. Serenity now!


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, in the same boat. Original builder was a finish carpenter, beautiful work. Subsequent renovators, POS. drywall screws working out, bad corner taping job, uneven mudding and so on.


----------



## ToddJB

At this point the walls are the least of my concerns (even though some spots are pretty terrible), the big issues are tile and electrical. When we moved in I had to cut 1/4" off the bottom of the front and back door just so they would open fully cause they were hitting heaved tiles - and the electrical was a huge rats nest. At this point most of it has been redone room by room.

On a high note - the city of Englewood signed off on my finished basement. It's official. We now have a 4 bed two bath, instead of the 2 bed 1 bath, we moved into.


----------



## Airframer

Take Tony's advice and relax a bit.. go for a walk in the sun or on the beach or something like he did this weekend.. it helps..


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Al taught me that strut.

Congrats on the two bed + bath addition, nice work Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, we were all saddened by Big Baby Jesus' (aka O.D.B.) death, but I'm not sure he would be down with this.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd, I commented to my dad once that I loved the look of old houses and would love to have on "all fixed up". His advice was:

"Go in with a tape and an engineers scale and make a detailed set of measurements and drawings. The photograph all of the architectural elements and anything that was part of the "style" of the house. Then burn the damn place to the ground and build a new one just like the drawings and pictures. Lower cost and a LOT less heartache in the end."

Dad was a pretty smart old guy.


----------



## chrisstef

Plumbing on a Sunday night is no easy or fun feat. I only do plumbing on Saturdays because who the hell knows whats gonna go wrong, and its always something. Glad to hear you got her all patched up Todd. Is the city/town gonna nail you when it comes time for assessments Todd? Id hate to pay extra taxes or have to upgrade a septic because of the added bedrooms but im sure itll add some solid value to the house.

Tim - the old man was spot on. I love the look and character of old homes but I don't need to inherit their problems. Our house was built in the 60's and I curse it up and down every time I try to do something. I cant imagine one older than that being any better. Im looking for a low maintenance house this time around. Id prefer pex tubing, 200 amp service, city water and city sewer. My grandfather also had a saying .. "If you own a house, you deserve it". Lots of interpretations had within that line.

Scooped up some wood bleach today to see if I cant bring out the QS fleckage in that old tyzack and mouslon brothers saws ive got. Seems like the iron in the saw plates has darkened spots in the handles. Little trial and error time.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That is some wisdom.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Here you go Chris…but some how, it just ain't the same.






"If you own a house, you deserve it". Priceless

One of my brothers of the big red truck used to say, "anybody who does not have the nerve to attack a $10,000 pile of lumber with a circular saw does not have enough nerve to own their own home anyway."


----------



## summerfi

Stef - I don't know what kind of wood bleach you got, but I've had fair success with oxalic acid. Same kind of stuff they sell for rejuvenating old decks. I've heard hydrogen peroxide works too, but it didn't do much the one time I tried it. I've even tried Chrolox with some limited success.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a 2 part Zinsser product Bob.

http://www.menards.com/main/paint/cleaners-thinners-removers/paint-stain-cleaners/water-based/zinsser-wood-bleach-kit/p-1963294-c-8156.htm

After seeing the saw you just finished I needed me some. I wanted the oxalic acid but I couldn't find it so I settled for this stuff. Its a 2 parter. One part hydrogen peroxide, one part sodium hydroxide.

I think ive got a jug of oxyclean somewhere at the house, which I believe is mostly oxalic acid, so I can try that as well.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - Plumbing on Saturday is typically my MO, as well. But as I put in the first dishwasher, and that sink and counter top, I knew what I was in for. It was more along the lines of I have two under two, so I do what I can when their demand is lower. This weekend that happened to fall on Sunday.

The city? City records still show my house as like 740sqft. They don't recognize the kitchen that was added in the 40's. I think the building department and public records don't talk that much. I'm still trying to decide if I'm going to have it assessed ASAP or wait until/if we go to sell.

Pros:
-Public record will be updated which will immensely increase property value giving us a ton of equity, and getting rid of PMI. 
-Online sites which pull form public records with auto appraise the home for more.

Cons:
-Property tax will increase
-Insurance will increase

There really isn't any concern at assessment time - we're on city sewer, unless I am uneducated about other things, in which case, I would love to be enlightened.


----------



## chrisstef

Good deal bud. I know up here, if you are on septic, the tanks and the galleys need to be sized according to the number of bedrooms. I think that once you hit 4 bedrooms you have to jump up in tank size. Digging up a septic system would not be very cool to the old wallet. Im pretty sure my neighbor just had to dump 15k to redo his entire septic system due to failure.

How is the littlest one doin?


----------



## ToddJB

Terrible actually. Caught big brother's cold on Friday. No Bueno for a 3 week old. We spent a week in the hospital last year with RSV with Jack when he got a cold as a little guy - really hoping she's not a repeat. Today is day three, so if it is a "normal cold" she should be turning the corner today. But currently she's got tons of snot and is miserable, and is only sleeping about an hour at a time because of it.


----------



## chrisstef

Man that sucks. I hope she starts clearing up for ya buddy, gotta be tough having the sickness being that little. If it'll help I can have my little guy do Mickey's Hot Dog Dance for her. Might cheer her up a little. Kid's got the moves.


----------



## ToddJB

"Mickey's Hot Dog Dance" - I hope that's not a euphemism.


----------



## Slyy

Wholly non wood related: anyone attempt to change a cv joint on a front wheel drive? Wife just sent me a text at work saying our 5 year old honda is "making a horrible noise every time a turn right".

Wonder if the 85 and then snow 14 hours later caused some parts to nolonger get along well together?


----------



## ToddJB

No, but I just had my mechanic buddy check out my Trooper and he quoted me 1K to replace both of mine - said both boots were cracked.

I asked if it was a huge deal not to do it - he said wait til I hear the terrible noise.


----------



## chrisstef

Negative on the euphemism. Not cool at that age. I made sure to put in Mickey so it didn't sound so creepy but apparently it failed lol. At the end of his show he and his crew do the hot dog dance. "Hot dog, hot dog, hot diggity dog, its a brand new day whatcha waitin for …. " Babystef rocks out to it.

Crap, my brains infected by cartoons.

If its a CV joint Jake, you probably got a slit in the boot surrounding it and got a bunch of sand in it. Is it clicking? I gave up working on cars a long time ago. Maybe woodcox could help you out? Im not sure that a cv joint is the easiest thing to replace all though. I think you gotta mess with tie rods and stuff.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - carefull with the 2 part oxolic wood bleach. Elbow length gloves and eye protection for sure. Had one of my workers put his hand on a floor we were bleaching. He is Hispanic - except for his hand!


----------



## chrisstef

Roger that Paul. I don't need to be getting all Michael Jackson on it. Ill rock 2 pair of gloves, some nitrile under rubber, and keep the ole eyeballs covered up. Or maybe ill just start with regular bleach lol.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A little bird sent me a picture of Stef's latest project. Why have you not posted this for us? Holding out on us there buddy?


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap that's funny. When I was in college I built basically an exact replica of that bunk bud for my roommate. All scavenged PT lumber. It went down when the apartment above ours caught fire and spread to ours though. Glad I didn't have to move it twice!


----------



## ToddJB

We had a place with "Stadium Seating" were we built a platform that one couch could sit in front of it and the other could sit on it, but that's way more sophisticated. Even used crossing cables for anti-sway. Fancy.


----------



## shampeon

I know the dance of which Stef speaks. My boys do some version of it every weekend. My eldest screams bloody murder if I suggest he watch something other than the Mickey Mouse club.


----------



## ToddJB

We currently rotate between "Shrucks" (Translated to Trucks which is The Adventures of Chuck and Friends), "Momas" (Translated to Thomas which is Thomas and Friends), and Manny (Which is very clearly Manny which is Handy Manny).


----------



## woodcox

Jake, year and model? Automatic or manual? What motor? Which axle?Depending on where you live corrosion can make it a real pita to disassemble. At a shop it will be 350 and up. Likely cut boot lost all grease, enter h2o and dirt makes for lots of noise usually only when turning. Very greasy job some big sockets, high rated torque wrench needed for hub bearing nut needed. If you're game I'll tell you what you need. But honestly it may be worth it to pay a monkey to doit. At very least have a tech diag it to be sure then price shop around. Usually you can let axles make noise for a minute before it gets urgent.


----------



## Slyy

Thx WC, I'll send a PM your way. Sometimes paying someone for your trouble is worth it, other times it is nice to know that you can get your hands dirty and fix any problem yourself!


----------



## darinS

*Jake* Try contacting PineChopper. I know he listed 'auto mechanic' on a thread of skills unrelated to woodworking. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58131


----------



## 489tad

Ah, kid cartoons. Takes awhile to get them out of your head.

Todd, check your real estate tax laws. In ohio property tax follows the house not the owner. We had to pay back taxes on the house we purchased because the county never recorded a house on the property. We did get almost all back in tax refund. In the same house I put up a dividing wall in the basement so the kids had a area to play. I tried to make a curved wall. It didn't come out too good so I left a note apologizing and not to cuss me too much.

Snow flurries currently.


----------



## 489tad




----------



## ToddJB

Good to know. Thanks Dan.


----------



## chrisstef

2 part wood bleach applied. The experiment waits until tomorrow from here. Looks nasty.


----------



## bhog

Woah. 
Long day, getting ready to wolfcheese some Chinese.


----------



## jmartel

Stopped at the giant asian market on the way home from work today and picked up some tuna/salmon. Homemade sushi tonight, boys. Going to be tasty.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog smells like week old sushi.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sushi? No thanks. I like seafood but I don't eat the bait.


----------



## jmartel

You are missing out. And besides, you can get sushi that all the fish inside is cooked. Shrimp and crab, for instance, are both always cooked.


----------



## KelvinGrove

The fact that it is'nt cooked doesn't bother me. Its the fact that some of it isn't dead that bothers me.


----------



## bhog

Lol, get your panties in a bunch Tim?


----------



## jmartel

It's all plenty dead. It's not like it's going to start flopping around. They already cut the fish up a bunch. It's basically a rectangle piece of fish meat.


----------



## Slyy

Yum yum tuna! Lunar eclipse tonight 3am eastern time y'all.

My avatar is a lunar eclipse from a few years ago, taken with my iPhone through eyepiece of the telescope.


----------



## Pezking7p

I ate a live bioluminescent squid in Tokyo. Amongst other raw fishes. None of it was very good but there was a lot of sake involved.


----------



## walden

The rusty turd rides again. I got that Stanley No.5 up and running. She's not the prettiest in the crowd, but she makes a nice shaving. The first shot is the before. I think I'm going to give it to my neighbor who is about to start a two year woodworking program. He is very excited about woodworking, but doesn't have any of his own tools yet and is a bit tight on cash to buy any right now.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks pretty stinking good to me mang. What did you do for the iron/cap/lever?


----------



## walden

Thanks Dan. I kept the original blade and chip breaker. I just tuned them up a bit. The cap lever has a small chip in it, but its not big enough to effect the performance. I planed some 100 year old pine (very hard), red oak, and some poplar. She did great with all of them with no chattering.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice tune up, Walden. Your neighbor will be pumped.


----------



## jmartel

My No. 6 looks like that in the first photo, walden. I need to tear into it and get it looking nice again.


----------



## 489tad

Great job walden. She's purdy.

Mother Nature left a inch on the grass last night. I hope she's done.


----------



## bhog

Dan , I hope so too. 29 here this morning. It was a nice 75 here on sat.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea my wife is a huge sushi fan. I, on the other hand, am not. But I enjoy giving her a hard time about it and figured why not try it out on you guys.

And as I drove in this AM the temp dropped from 61 to 46. The wife is stopping at farm supply this afternoon to get straw to cover the cabbage and strawberries with.


----------



## Pezking7p

I was supposed to head to the beach for the weekend. But with 60 degree weather, I'm not sure it's worth the trouble. Might have to go somewheres else.


----------



## KelvinGrove

At the rate things are going Dan, skiing is a possibility!


----------



## KelvinGrove

An oldie but goody to start the day..


----------



## Pezking7p

Either that or I need to keep driving south until the weather is acceptable!


----------



## KelvinGrove

And this one reminds me of people I know….maybe even me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Check out the music thread Tim, you might like it too.

Hog has no coccyx, he is artful in his breather-ness.


----------



## Airframer

Damn.. I had no idea I had a camera crew following me around.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Who are you kidding? Your furniture is not that well made.


----------



## chrisstef

And that dude can grow a real beard


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've seen that one Eric, funny stuff.

Supposed to be on vacation, but i spent the morning in my shop, then I went for truckload of landscaping rocks. Get'er done:
















-
My best bud is in town. Time for ribeyes. The beer and bourbon will flow like the wine of capistrano.


----------



## chrisstef

Red's getting laid tonight!


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAH!

I heart you.


----------



## ToddJB

Why can't the areas in my lawn that refuse to grow grass be conveniently placed by a fence? I might have to get creative and make some horse shoe pits or something.


----------



## Pezking7p

Spray paint it green? Or plant a tree there and cover the dead ground with mulch!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh snap Stef. Are you still all butt hurt about my "squatter of the house" jokes?

Todd- actually used to be rocks there. Wifey and I don't like that small river rock crap for landscaping. We're all….el naturelle…..(have fun with that).

All this used to be river rock too. Flagstone and polymeric sand now (project 2 years ago).


----------



## 7Footer

Sushi is awesome.

That Portlandia clip never gets old, the tool noises he makes are epic.

Nice Red, those rocks look even better when the rain hits them. Ditto Todd.

Cleaning up this infill plane I picked up the other night, at some point the tote was broken and replaced with some thumb shaped tote, totally sucks, they even had to shim it into the mortise. Whoever replaced that tote had no business messing with it! I'm new to this whole plane thing and I could've made a better tote than that. Can't find any markings anywhere on the plane as to what type it is, other than the W. Butcher iron that's in it.


----------



## ToddJB

Red - I like it.


----------



## walden

Todd - Good luck getting anything to grow here…you could always plant sage brush.

Stef - How did that handle turn out for you?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol no mad Red but that was wide open for a good joke. It coulda been anyone bud but none a better sport than you.

7 - u holdin out bastard. Show the friggin infill all ready!


----------



## 7Footer

Don't get your hopes up too much, it's not that nice. I'll post a pic when I get home tonight, I can't hold out until I get it completely re-furb'd anyway, it's going to be a while for that, i do have it cleaned up quite a bit though. I'm just kind of pissed about the tote! But for $20 for it and the Stanley #90 I got I really cant complain.

I actually felt bad at first while I was talking to this guy (feeling bad about getting these 2 planes for 20 $crilla), but that changed the moment that he told me he took one of the planes and made a lamp out of it. A lamp? Do you paint saw blades too buddy?


----------



## 7Footer

btw - do any of you guys have any magic potions for cleaning brass that is uber-tarnished? This thing was so tarnished when I got it that I couldn't even tell it was brass… I've tried never-dull, brasso, my fine wonderbar, a vinegar & baking soda paste mix thing… None of it will even touch it, the wonderbar did the best but I don't want to scratch it up.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden - funny. When we moved into our house the lady two owners previous legitimitely had brain damage, and all she wanted to do was work in the yard. She put 12 rose bushes, a billion sun flowers, shrubs, trees, dug huge valleys, etc. The owners before us did nothing to it and it all died and got over grown with terribleness, then the house sat empty (foreclosure) for a year and half - I think mostly due to the lawn scaring folks off. So when we moved in you can only imagine what it looked like. Everything had to be ripped out. I removed 155 45 gallon construction duty trash bags of mulch (Trash service hated me). After a month of clean up, two weeks of tilling and adding compost we seeded this. It's awesome. I'm amazed at how good it did from seed after just one year. With almost no watering after the initial germination. There are some patches, but I just reseeded, so we'll see how it does by the fall.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Red is getting his rocks on! A bit of geology porn I guess.

7 try this stuff


----------



## walden

That's great Todd! I had a house like that at one point. Did a lot of work and the neighbors loved it. Funny story - I think it was the third day I lived there, the guy behind me left a nasty note in my mailbox about the weeds along the fence line and what they would do to his precious yard. He called me about every name in the book and the letter was filled with threats. (He knew I had just moved in and thought he could bully me.)

I went out and bought a two foot tall pressurized canister that came with a spray nozzle, filled it with that weed killer that kills everything including grass, and sprayed down the weeds. When I was done, I still had 3/4 of a tank left… So I pumped up the pressure as far as I could, arced the sprayer so it would shoot over the chain link fence and drained the rest of it. I was able to coat his garden, rose bushes and about 25 percent of his lawn before I ran out. He never did bother me again.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Damn phone won't post pics half the time! It's called Mother's Mag and Aluminimum Polish


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good job Wal…nothing like a little "inspired incompetence" to shut the bastards up!


----------



## walden

Thanks Tim. That move made me instant friends with all the other neighbors. Turns out that guy had been bullying them for the past 15 years. By the next weekend, I had been invited to two BBQs and was getting six packs of beer as welcome gifts.


----------



## 7Footer

I'll try that KG, thanks. I think I even have some at home if its still good, use to use it on the Magnaflow exhaust pipe that's on my slab. I think I got it finally got through the brunt of the tarnish though, those little wonderbars were the ticket, those little guys really are wonderful. Still want to shine it up a bit more though.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## chrisstef

All but sharpened.


----------



## jmartel

Workin with the walnut burl and fiddleback anigre again today. God I love that combo.


----------



## 7Footer

Saw is looking good Stef, nice and clean, like a freshly bleached a$$hole.

As promised, here are a few of the infill, still needs some work but talk about heft and hubris, man it makes shavings and the blade has a terrible grind on it, needs a complete new bevel and is only cutting on one side right now, but I haven't done a thing to the blade other than clean it. It slides likes butter.
Before:








Crappy shimmed aftermarket tote:









After (I'm assuming that is also a non-oem bolt):



























Pretty cool plane though, I'll post some pics in the HPOYD thread, still would love to find out what it is!


----------



## Slyy

7' that is an cool find right there for sure!! I'm with y'all on this weather, Sunday was 85 and tornadoes, yesterday it snowed, this morning I left the house at 5 and it was a record 27. I thought this was spring?









A friend dropped off a brace for me the other day also, I think it's a Millers Falls model around 30-34. From what I can ascertain on the webs it's about a 1878 manufacture date.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, effective.

Stef, she's a looker

7, I like it.

I'm have to brag for a moment… My kid is badass. This little guy will be two next month, but he is an animal at the playground


----------



## woodcox

Cool Todd, he looks big for a two year old with some good bar skills for his age. 
Worst hurt I got at school was trying to walk over one of those. I got all but across and slipped a bar and face planted on a rung. Good thing I was pretty ugly before that.


----------



## ToddJB

Wood cox, he's actually really small. He's only in the 25th percent for his age. He was 6 weeks premature.


----------



## Slyy

Beast indeed then Todd! Might have a little hellion on your hands!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff. Lil Red is in 3rd grade, and he is about to pass up his mama in height…lol.

How's the sharpening going Todd?


----------



## 489tad

Stef nice bleach job. The handle came out nice. 
7 the plane looks awesome.
Todd great video.


----------



## ToddJB

Red - sharpening is going well… I think. It's hard to compare because I've only experienced the crappy edges that the irons showed up with, and the edges I've honed, but I can take hair off my arms pretty easily. I think fettling is where I need to focus. Figure out which plane needs what setting. I feel I have my no.3 set up well, but the other could use work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool. It was a while til I could pass the hair test so you must be doing well. Good to hear.

Grinding evenly, while keep back from the edge (potential burning) took me awhile to get the hang of…but I finally got it.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not sure I know what you mean.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol 7, my thoughts exactly. "Aint nobody dope as me …" That infill is pretty hoss if you ask me man. The Butcher logo is pure manliness. Ive never handled an infill before but you can see the heft dripping off that beauty.

Damn Todd, youre breeding spider monkeys. Babystef is probably a couple months behind your little one and im not sure he'd get past the 3rd rung before he crapped his pants and screamed for mama.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, Jack be nimble and Jack be quick. Get him some climbing gear!


----------



## JayT

Future gymnast or rock climber there, Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, the wife and I moved to Colorado for the climbing - so he comes by it honestly. I've lost most of my desire to do it anymore, but I can see it getting renewed through this little dude. And we've already been looking into Gymnastic classes.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you guys into carving? Ive done a very little bit on those couple of name plaques and I think id like to get a little set of carving chisels. Poking around the bay there seem to be some small millers falls palm carving sets that kind of catch my eye. Any feedback on a small set of carving chisels? I got like $50 in my paypal account or would be willing to trade/barter with anyone that's got a decent starter set. There's a freshly restored Tyzack dovetail saw available


----------



## Tim457

That's awesome Todd, and really good skills. My two girls are nuts as climbers too. Couldn't keep them from scaling all the playground equipment and rock walls. The local climbing gym claimed to have a harness for even the smallest climbers but when they were 2 I took them in to try it on it wouldn't fit. I had to pull the girls away from the ramp to the climbing wall or else they were going to go straight up it.

Stef, I still haven't figured carving out, there seems like so many ways to do it. I did sign up for a free account on Mary May's carving site, she has a lot of free instructional videos. Her method is full size chisels she says they give better control than the palm carving ones. Then there's chip carving, other types of carving knives, etc.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- if you go to about 9:30 in this video, he starts to explain what I was saying about grinding. ie. leaving a tiny flat on the edge, then going tot he stones.


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - I was just digging through some old LJ reviews and Mary May's name seemed to keep popping up. Ill take a peek at the website sometime today. I think I would prefer the long handled one instead of the palm chisels. I like to keep my fingies away from sharp tools. I have a tendency to bleed in the shop as it is. I should probably invest in a book and some knowledge before the chisels but im an impatient bastard and just dive right on it. Im thinking a set of 6 chisels with some slip stones and a good knife ought to get me started.


----------



## Tim457

If you dig through her site she has a recommended list of starter chisels, and I don't think it's more than 6 or 7. Preparation before diving in is overrated sometimes. If you get some experience then read a book or watch a video you get a lot more out of them because you've been through it. I try to do both when I can.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Red, I'll check it out.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, Mary May shows up now and then at CVSWW. You might want to check out their website.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - I have a set of the Pfiel palm chisels that I got after a dirt bike crash (had to have something to do while wearing a leg cast) and I will highly recommend getting the full size. Palm chisels are ok for some things, but full size chisels are much easier to use (more leverage). I found that the small one were harder to uses as your fingers will get in the way on shallow cuts.


----------



## 7Footer

Future climbing/parkour champion ya got there Todd. I'd also like to point out that Todd has a super badass last name.

Agreed Stef, the Butcher logo is ill, it's so detailed for such a small stamp too. The Butcher Bros were basically the cat's ass in Sheffield for about 50 years.


----------



## chrisstef

OF - shes got a class there in just a few weeks. I think if I do end up getting into it id be very much into taking a class to get some real insider knowledge. Good call.

Paul - I can see where youre coming from on that. Ill be on the look out for full size chisels. I appreciate the advice.

In other new, I just picked up all the tile and grout for the final leg of the kitchen remod. We ended up going with the Avaire Choice in Sahara color. Ripping it up on Friday morning and hopefully ill be laying tile by the afternoon. Ill be grouting in the evenings to give it time to cure overnight. Mama cant be held without a kitchen while trying to feed our little animal.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a climbing gym membership. I quite like it. Makes the forearms quite sore though as I don't have the grip strength yet.


----------



## ToddJB

Red - Thanks! I've not been doing this. I've just been trying to sharpen it by correcting the existing edge. This seems easier. Need to get me a white stone. 100 grit?


----------



## theoldfart

Jmart, remember to use you legs as well. Once your arms are flamed out your in for some tough climbing.

Stef, glad you found the class. It's a good place to go and well equipped.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- Cool. Happy to share the little epiphanies I've had. I use a white 60grit and it works well. My grinder came with 120 as well, but I thought it cut way too slow.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Red.

Jmart - I disagree with Kev. I just let me lets dangle, because I'm a man.


----------



## walden

Stef - Let me know what you find out on the carving. I'm interested as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's what Mary May's site has got to say on the chisels she uses frequently. Its quite a laundry list. Im working on paring it down to around 10 from 29 but kind of throwing crap at the wall and seeing what sticks here.

First the fishtails. I prefer these for how well they carve corner details.
Dastra Flat Single Bevel Fishtail in 10mm or 14mm
Dastra #3 Fishtail Gouge in 6mm, 14mm and 20mm
Dastra #4 Fishtail Gouge in 12mm and 14mm
Dastra #5 Fishtail Gouge in 6mm and 14mm
Dastra #7 Fishtail Gouge in 6mm, 12mm and 14mm
Dastra #8 Fishtail Gouge in 6mm and 10mm

The straight gouges.
Dastra #3 Gouge in 3mm, 6mm, 14mm and 20mm
Dastra #4 Gouge in 12mm and 14mm
Dastra #5 Gouge in 6mm and 14mm
Dastra #7 Gouge in 6mm and 14mm
Dastra #8 Gouge in 6mm and 10mm
Dastra #11 Gouge in 3mm

A very handy v-tool:
Stubai 6mm V-Tool

And 1 spoon bent gouge that's used for the Ball and Claw foot:
Dastra #8 10mm Spoon Bent Gouge


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sharpening is going to be a b1tch on that v-tool, gouges will not be much fun either.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed T but I think a set of slip stones and some various honing/rubbing compounds is the way to go but im pretty downsy with all this new stuff. Im just getting around to being able to make a regular chisel and plane sharp.


----------



## ToddJB

Woah. Just looked up the pricing on those recommended chisels. That can get expensive quick.

Sharpening - when you first got them could you use them to gouge out the exact shape of each chisel in some hardwood, then rub your compound on the relief and use that as your sharpening system?


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Todd. There's like a G-note plus there. Im seeing starter sets range from $150 - $300 for a set of 7-8 chisels. Still pretty spendy. Pfiell, Hirsh, Two cherries, and Auriou offer sets in that price range. Your sharpening technique sounds about right as well.

Maybe a cheap starter set aint so bad. Woodcraft's got em around $65. $140 gets you into an intermediate set of Pfiel's which is pretty reasonable for a good tool IMO.


----------



## Airframer

Here is what I would suggest.. and it may seem counter and a waste of money but let me explain.

I'd pick up the cheap set from HF first. They will probably cut like crap and you won't be able to use them very well *BUT* you will be able to judge which SHAPES you find most useful and that will help narrow down which good ones to go purchase. That would keep you from needlessly spending $$ on a quality tool that you may never find a use for in the long run. Just my 0.02.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I figured you would just make some out of rebar one afternoon Eric.


----------



## Airframer

Well if we waited for Stef to do that he would never get around to carving… figured I'd skip a step or two for him.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fair enough.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, well played and I can appreciate the HF route as well. My only beef with that is ill start out working with a dull chisel (not that every brand comes sharp) and it will probably frustrate me into a marathon sharpening session which will result in 10 minutes of carving and me tossing the tools aside or not sharpening them at all and never using them.

Im most likely just talking it out here amongst the fellas and delaying any real purchase of said tools but I do think its something that I would enjoy doing. Kind of like using a real workbench.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You ran out of targets and had to start busting your own nuts?

"Well if no one else is going to pull their weight around here, guess I gotta…."


----------



## chrisstef

Pre-emptive strike. Its only a matter of time before the workbench fiasco comes to light. Speaking of said bench, I moved the timbers the other night off the saw horses to the ground underneath the lumber rack. Progress baby, progress. They've made it back into the shop.


----------



## Airframer

If hiding them under the wood rack so you don't have to look at your shame on a daily basis is progress… then congrats!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol'd for real. Your ball breaking has come a long way around here Eric. Im proud of you buddy. You look great with red hair btw.


----------



## ToddJB

That's the second 5th Element reference I've come across this week.


----------



## 7Footer

HAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

PPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAASSSSEE HHHHAAAAEELLLPPPP

Multi-Pass. Lilu Dallas Multi Pass.


----------



## Airframer

Oh man.. that weekend is still a blur!


----------



## Airframer

In other news…










Have fun…


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's not a Prius.


----------



## Hammerthumb

beat me to it Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where is that ba$tard anyway? I miss him.


----------



## Airframer

I know.. I was disappointed too when i saw it but.. still.. fat guy in a little car come on!


----------



## summerfi

This is for Stef. Drool if you feel like it. I have a bunch more that are not in sets.


----------



## chrisstef

You dog Bob. You do carving or are those from your pops days in guitar making?


----------



## summerfi

I've done a little carving, but not much. I'm in awe of the really talented carvers. These are some of my dad's violin carving tools. Some he used more than others. He used some of those on the left, but there are also some singles not pictured that he used a lot. I have quite a bunch of gouges, including some he made from files.

For sharpening, hone, strop, buff. At least that's how he did it, and you could split hairs with his edges.


----------



## chrisstef

For Shane: (edit: paul too. My bad)


----------



## ShaneA

So it clicks together, and does not require thinset? Do they have a special grout, or do you choose? What do you cut it with? Just not real familiar with that system.


----------



## Airframer

Those look nice. Have you tried them out in bare feet yet?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Let me know how that goes together for you Stef. Never seen anything like that, but the Coverings convention is at the end of the month. I'll keep my eye out for it. You coming to the convention Shane?


----------



## ShaneA

Paul, they haven't told me anything about, so I assume not.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well if you get the chance, let me know. Could meet up for dinner.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Eric, when did you buy the Mini Cooper?


----------



## jmartel

Hah. Stef, you should go pick this up. It's local to you.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/mcy/4361829586.html


----------



## chrisstef

Shane & Paul - correct it clicks together and requires no thin set. The click system is an over/under with a triangular keyway. The grout is a urethane grout. It cuts with a regular wet saw / diamond blade but suggested changing water frequently. 1/4" gaps at the walls. It maintains a 1/4" grout line. It measured in around 9/16". Ill keep you guys in the loops for sure. Demo friday. Lay tile sat. Grout small areas during the week depending on how things go.

I stood on them AF. I gave it a pretty good hand rubbin to. Its porcelain so It feels different than ceramic. Not as slick feeling as what weve got now. Our floors are uninsulated so they stay pretty cold in the winter and the tile came in from the car so i cant speak to warmth on the tootsies.


----------



## jmartel

Also, new box-top.










Hebrew symbol for Chai, apparently. Supposed to mean Life/living. My mom wanted me to make something to give to her boss (works at a jewish place) that had been supportive of her taking off during Chemo/surgeries.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol jmart. Go rippin that through the north end. Good on you man. Youre getting nice with the inlays.


----------



## ShaneA

The urethane grouts need to be worked with in a smaller area than the cementious grouts. The haze can be a bit more of a PITA if it isn't wiped down quickly. Plus make sure you stir the grout well, and often.


----------



## chrisstef

Roger that buddy. Im planning on 4 tiles at a time, slow and low that is the tem-po. Unless its purple, i dont need haze in my life. Ill be sure to keep it movin as well. Solid tip.


----------



## Airframer

You hear that Stef! You gotta rub that shi%t.. rub it reallllllll gooood if you want it to come out right.. Just like you said.. keep it moving.. solid tip


----------



## chrisstef

If theres one thing im good at its rubbin. I can rub with the best of em.


----------



## Airframer

Then hopefully with that solid tip in hand it will all come to a happy ending ;-)


----------



## Slyy

Stef's in his parade gear:


----------



## Tim457

Stef, yeah I realized you have to log in to Mary May's carving school to get the starter chisel list. You only need a free membership, but once you log in, go to the Woodcarving Basics - All About Gouges video. Below that is a link to a file with a recommended starter set of six gouges and three more optional. Since it's a free membership, but she has paid options too, I feel bad just copying her list here.


----------



## chrisstef

I can respect that Tim. Ill sign up for the free bee and grab that info. Thanks buddy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- That sort of tile has caught on out here too. I believe there is a company in NE that makes the stuff Menards is selling. The guys at work who have used it really like it. It does "give" a tiny bit when you walk on it. Different for ceramic tile. They say you don't save much cash by the time you buy the fancy grout, but you save a lot of labor on the install. Anyway.

I friggin love getting up every morning and heading out to my shop with coffee in hand. I hope this is what retirement is like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… fuggin AF.

Right on Stef, that looks nice.

Nice job Jmart.

Red sounds like a content man this morning.


----------



## summerfi

Red said - I friggin love getting up every morning and heading out to my shop with coffee in hand. I hope this is what retirement is like.

It is. The only down side is the body gets old and a lot less cooperative.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Stef - let me know what it sounds like when you walk on it with shoes. Probably like a laminate floor?


----------



## Airframer

Hey Stef - let me know what it sounds like when you walk on it with shoes

Paul you know darn well he isn't allowed to wear shoes in the kitchen!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Red I think they carry snapstone which is the same manufacturer as the Avaire. Im not real sure on the differences. At $7 a square it aint cheap but like you said, it will save time. No underlayment, no thin set, and no waiting for cure times. The grout is wicked expensive. I think it was $45 for a 9 lbs pail that covers 60 square.

Congrats on the coffee walk into the shop. Outside of reading the newspaper on the deck in the summer sun that's my favorite stroll in the world to do.

So you wanted to be a demo guy huh? Better check your stones in the morning before coming to work:

















Got about 100' of stick out there to reach the top of the chimney. She maxes out at 135' and weighs in around 47,000 lbs. Work shut down due to unsafe conditions of the existing chimney. That thing is about 45' above the roof line and you can see all kinds of daylight through it. A 4' square chasm, no flue, no block backup, bricks missing, grout failure all over the place. The historical society wants it rebuilt to match existing. Its only 2 bricks wide. No bueno.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre right Eric, I usually wear my heels in the kitchen. Gotta look good when making sammiches. Growing up there were never shoes allowed in the house, check em at the door or fear the wrath of my 5' tall Italian mother wielding the sauce spoon. You don't want none.

Ill keep ya posted Paul.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That is pretty expensive grout. I use 15 cents a foot for regular grout estimates, but when we do commercial kitchens, they require epoxy grout which is real expensive at $1.60 per foot my cost. Also, union labor negociated "epoxy pay" for applying it. an added $3 per hr labor.

Heels in the kitchen! No more stealth sammiches at 3am.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a puckering job right there….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bob, that is a great stroll. One of my favorite things in life is my magic coffee cup. When I get up in the morning it is sitting, cold, dirty, and empty, on the vanity. When I get out of the shower it is setting there clean, full, and hot. Don't know how but it does.

Stef, that makes you wonder how the old timers built it to start with. Any way to sleeve it for reinforcement?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea T, puckered for sure, I didn't even go up. Whats worse is that chimney is in terrible shape. The mason went up there with one of our guys and said hes surprised it hasn't come crashing down yet. Its substantially out of code and just falling apart.

That other lift, to the left, is a 60 footer. Its not maxed out but its all of 3 stories up.

I don't see a way to sleeve it Once it gets inside the building its completely buried behind walls. According to the mason it should have a 8" CMU back up inside of it, grouted solid, with bar every other block, and bond beams in there. The way we see it is that it comes down just above the roof line and gets rebuilt 2' above the peak or it comes completely down and totally rebuilt up to code which would run in the 6 figures. Either way once we get started we cant stop taking it apart. The concrete cap is basically holding it all together at this point.

As to how they built it 100 years ago, ya got me man. Must have been staged. Im guessing that the portion of the bilding were shooting over is an addition and the chimney was originally on the exterior of the original building.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef, that price is right around what we wholesale our 9lb urethanes at. Your estimate is pretty close on the grout coverage based on the charts we have. There are a lot of the guys who don't like to work with it (or epoxies), but I try to push it when possible. It is worth the extra money in my opinion. Now…$7ft for the tile. Well…bless your heart.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Shane, yea its expensive. Luckily ive only got 70 square to do so in the essence of time I spent the extra money. Ill be out under $700 for a new kitchen floor that hopefully can be done in a weekend by a hack homeowner without too much disruption to our everyday lives. Our goal is to get the house on the market by the end of the month.


----------



## AnthonyReed

" Now…$7ft for the tile. Well…bless your heart." - Hahaha!! You're awesome Shane.


----------



## Slyy

Dang Stef, I'm not afraid of heights, but as sure as heck am not a big fan of them either. 
Was headed back home a few weeks ago, weather was warmish and for once we had almost ZERO wind (rare occasion in Oklahoma) saw a guy out on the KOSU/KSPI radio tower doing this crap:








Dear lord, even looking a picture like that has gotta give you vertigo!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Here is a pic from my last job…used to train fire rescue / rescue /hazmat teams. The highest I ever had to work was around 300 feet. Plenty of pucker for me thanks!

This one was only about 40 feet.










What I preferred to do


----------



## Hammerthumb

That is pretty expensive grout. I use 15 cents a foot for regular grout estimates, but when we do commercial kitchens, they require epoxy grout which is real expensive at $1.60 per foot my cost. Also, union labor negociated "epoxy pay" for applying it. an added $3 per hr labor.

Heels in the kitchen! No more stealth sammiches at 3am.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Paul, why the epoxy pay???


----------



## Hammerthumb

The union deemed that it is more hazardous as they need to wear respirators.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ah….makes sense…I guess.

And how diligent are they about wearing their respirators?


----------



## shampeon

Weirdest thing happened when I had kids. Suddenly I was super afraid of heights. Like, watching movies where people hung off buildings or looked down from cliffs freaked me out. It's faded now mostly.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Very diligent. We only do commercial work. Very strict jobsite safety. Beside, the epoxy will build up in your system. You might not feel any effects at first, but after a while you would not be able to be in the same room with it. The epoxies they have right now are a lot more user friendly and not as toxic as they were 10years ago. But I would not apply it without a respirator. Hence, the hazardous duty pay.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Makes sense to me. And I am glad the guys are taking precautions. "behind every good safety regulation, there is at least one dead body". (Or at least a missing finger or two!)


----------



## jmartel

Slyy,

I think I could be a tower climber, though I'd probably climb/descent a bit slower than most of them as I would spend more time making sure my clips were always on good before I moved. It would be neat to be up on it swaying in the wind (because they do sway quite a bit from what I've heard)


----------



## KelvinGrove

I know what you mean Ian, When I was still doing it I could not watch movies with people falling or nearly falling. As long as I stayed away from those I was OK. And for me, it never bothered me for me but I was always scared s*&^less about one of my students falling.


----------



## Slyy

My problem isn't the height itself. I'd happily go on the roof, rock climb (indoor) do a ropes course etc. The actual act of falling uncontrollably is what gets me. Worse experience ever: the superman at Six Flags Texas. I'm man enough to admit that thing scared me worse than anything in my life, if what I had on that thing was a panic attack, I can feel for people that get those in "everyday" situations. Someone must find that fun, I do not.

That being said, bad GI bug swinging around the OR the last couple weeks. Guess today was my turn. Not allowed back until tomorrow. Figure I might as well be semi-productive. 53 out today, hot coffee and gonna finish and repaint that wilton vise I picked up a few weeks ago. Then I gotta start planning and actual bench…...

Also shameless plug from the Resto thread. Millers Falls no 62. This thing was made before the Wright Brothers were famous. Always cool to work with a tool that predates what might now be considered the "Modern Age"


----------



## Airframer

Heights? No thank you.. This is about as high in the air as I care to get at work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I thought they drug tested you guys.


----------



## Airframer

There are ways bro… there are ways ;-)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Background: We keep an inside cat and an outside cat. The wife is always worried about the outside cat. It sleeps in the garage but she still thinks it gets too cold. So she sets a box on top of the refrigerator for it to sleep in. The problem is, the boxes don't last so every couple of months she has to find a new one. So today, this project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/99984 pops up. OK, knock one up in an hour or so over the weekend if she wants. I show her the pics.

Conversation:

Me - Hey, look at this.
Her - What is it?
Me - It's a cat house
Her - Oh cool, that's what we need in the garage
Me - I'll build you one
Her - Where did you find that:
Me - Lumberjocks
Her - Lumberjocks?
Me - Yeah, you know, the wood working site
Her - Oh yea! the one with all the guys building stuff out of wood to make their women happy.
Me - Yep, that's the one.
Her - Lumber, helping guys get laid for thousands of years.

Her cat house is done already


----------



## chrisstef

Wish my wife liked saws.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Maybe you aren't sawing the right stuff…or hammering it the right way…..


----------



## Slyy

KG May have given some of us a new lease on life…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way Stef, my wife says it my saw she likes…it's my lumber.


----------



## walden

That's some funny stuff Tim!!

Totally afraid of heights here. Once it gets over one story, I'm out.

Paul - Wild that you are talking on here about respirators and safety. I just got back from Home Depot…bought a respirator and safety glasses. Getting ready for a finishing class that starts this weekend.


----------



## walden

Stef - You just have to keep your saw moving…then she'll like it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef, sounds like Walden is an expert sawyer…perhaps he could come over and show you some technique….you know, things like…how to start out in the right kerf and the proper stroke length and angle….the basic stuff.


----------



## walden

Haha! Women also don't like a cold saw buddy. BIG turn off. Gotta keep your saw warm and ready at all times.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And don't forget lubricant….I know traditionalists like to saw dry but there is a reason that lumberjacks oil their saws…


----------



## Airframer

The problem is.. Stef is too busy constantly sharpening his saw by himself to use it for anything else. If you joint that saw too many times it will be useless when you go to use it!


----------



## woodcox

I've seen pics of him sharpening other dudes saws and they are always satisfied with his technique, brings thumbs into the mix like a pro.


----------



## 489tad

Classic pile on! You guys are true buds


----------



## 489tad

KIds are fed, animals are walked and fed. Nothing sadder than a three legged dog standing next to a fire hydrant watching another dog pee. Off to Preen the beds. Then its some shop time.


----------



## Pezking7p

Free videos of Mary May on pbs.com with Roy underhill. She teaches carving classes at the woodwrights school.

I think it would be really cool to get in to carving, but one step at a time for me right now.

Edit: oh good god I'm behind 100 posts.


----------



## chrisstef

9 years in the office and ive come to realize, and admit, im now a giant ham wallet. Tile is demo'd but in doing so the OSB underlayment got shredded. Hit the depot for some 1/4" backerboard. Cut, laid, and screwed. Im toast. Gotta give a big shout out to my lil Milwaukee 12v. It drove 137 screws on a single battery with life to spare. Wife says to me "why you got your moms drill?". First screw she drove it tweaked her wrist.




























My knees feel like Erics.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I won't say I told you so about needing the board. ;-)


----------



## carguy460

Posting to get to the bottom - Stef, did I see you were looking for some carving tools? I've got a small V gouge I found about a year ago - its all yours if you want it. I'll get a pic when I get home.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Paul. You were riight (sulking).

Whoa. Jay-son! Hell yea. Im down brosif.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - I would have thought your non-calloused hands would hurt too much to think about carving tools right now


----------



## ShaneA

Was it required to use the concrete board substrate, I was thinking since no thin set, you could maybe get by with luan, or something like that?

Did you use that hammer and crow bar? I am kinda shocked the demo guy didn't use some sort of mini jack/air hammer device purloined from the company tool shed. No wonder you are worn out.


----------



## chrisstef

No not required, i could have gotten away with ply but for an extra $40 i figured i could do it right with a better material, so i did. Its only 75 sqft so i figured why not. Hammer and a screwdriver was all i needed. It came up in less than 2 hours. Chipping hammers on plywood usually leads to trouble.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Extra $40 Stef? Sounds like my grand daddy's "prayer of the true craftsman". It was - "Buy one and only one…the best one made…for now and for ever…A-Men."

I was too young to end up with any of his tools when he quit farming/building. That was in about 70 or 71. He was born in 1898. He had one old two-man saw that I always thought was so cool. He always said he got it from his grand dad. I have no idea what happened to it. What I would not give to be able to have gone through his tool box knowing what I know now.


----------



## walden

Looks good Stef! While you're making progress, I have hit an obstacle. What happens when your tool chest is completely full? Does it mean I have to stop buying tools? Crap…


----------



## 7Footer

137 screws… But who's counting? Lol @ your mom's drill. Zinger!

Got the day off cuz I'm having some monster tree's trimmed, got this 100+ ft. oak in my backyard, this dude is a good 45-ish feet up it, swinging branches and chainsaws around, looks kinda fun actually! Probably some pucker going on though if I was up there.

Also have a b-day party tonight for one of my best friends who is obsessed with fishing, so I whipped up a fish whacker on the lathe this morning. Even tho my lathe is a POS, it's pretty addicting turning $hit out. I wish I had time to put some spar or poly on it but time doesn't permit so a few coats of lacquer it'll be. Made out of oak and maple.
"The Sleeping Pill" His initials are JW.


----------



## ShaneA

The obvious answer is to build another…bigger tool chest, and then fill that one too.


----------



## walden

Very true Shane. My problem is I live in 400 square feet. I might have to sell the big antique chest, build an new one specifically designed for my tools, and then use the small one as extra storage for finishing materials, etc.


----------



## walden

Looks good 7! That thing is bad @ss!


----------



## chrisstef

An estimated 40 clams. Spent $60 on the board (5 sheets), $10 on screws, and $3 on beverages. Any day under a $100 at the depot is a good day in my book lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Just go higher instead of wider walden. Stackable brah.

Wicked nice whacker 7. Lights out fishies.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Going to see Book of Mormon tonight.

Nice work Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The sleeping pill is tits 7'.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden - My vote is higher too. Never view a space by square feet, cubic feet is where its at. Tool chest… nah… tool armoire.

7 - That looks like sweet (but small) cast iron lathe… what's crappy about it?

Stef - per your calendar tile was happening today, as well. Most work, less posts.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, your in a hotel room, there should be a book of Mormon in the night stand - just saved ya admission - you're welcome.


----------



## theoldfart

Something new to try









Something old to fix









And pizza and beer for lunch with my wife, it don't get any better!

Stef's on his hands and knees (again)
Tony's workin' the hotel room (again)
7' is beating something (don't ask, again)

Good day all in all.


----------



## chrisstef

Boss, ca ca can i get some water boss? Work resumes when lil buddy goes down for bed. Schedule will be maintained Todd. Appreciate the motivation


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Doods. 
TOF that is a killer looking draw knife, I needs me one of them, bent a band saw blade last night trying to trim the sides to get my Sleeping Pill ready for the lathe. Me likely that mitre box too, me likey ahh-lot.

Todd, it's not that bad, it's an old Dura, which I've read are pretty low end. It just sometimes doesn't want to turn the wood when I flip the switch on unless I have it set just right, it's just a real pain getting the wood secured. Whoever mounted the motor kinda screwed up because you can only use 1 of the 3 belt speeds or the belt rubs on the motor mount. Not bad though considering I traded it for about $30 worth of Purpleheart. The wheel to tighten the wood (not to familiar with all of the technical names for the lathe parts) is cracked again and has been repaired, and I think its a model that I am not able to put one of those nice bowl turning chucks on, although I could be wrong about that.


----------



## 7Footer

**Duro not dura


----------



## ToddJB

7 - those were not the highest-end machines when they were originally made. But I bet you would be damned to find a comparable machine in today's world for 30 bucks. And the lack of turning sounds to me like a motor issue, not necessarily related issue - a set up bearings in both would probably make a world of difference.

On a different note white people love their weekend weed. I pass by probably 5 weed shops on my route home and everyone had a line out the door like this. Happy 420 / Easter.


----------



## carguy460

Here you go stef - it is dull as a board but maybe you can use it.. Lemme know..


----------



## walden

Stef and Todd - Good idea. Higher it is for the tools.

Just stopped by a Habitat Restore on the way home. They had an unused Delta cabinet saw with the extension table and a Bessinger (sp?) fence. I'm not a power tool guy, but I still peed my pants a little. When I asked the clerk how much it was, he said, "Sold already."


----------



## walden

Todd - That weed stand looks far out man! You probably looked like you were doing a 100 MPH to them as you drove by brah!


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna go Gerstner style Walden?

What can i swap ya for it jason? Whatcha got interest in? Lemme know and ill dig through the box of goodies. Bros helpin bros. Powerful stuff.

Bet the package store was busier Todd. That pic Kinda reminds me of Clerks.


----------



## walden

Can you imagine what the conversation will be like on Easter for the pot smokers?

"This is good stuff man." 
"Yeah brah." 
"Oh wow man, did you just see an enormous rabbit go by?" 
"No way man!" 
"Oh crap dude! They gave us the wrong stuff man!"


----------



## walden

Very excited. The top saw just came in the mail. I'm going to test drive both this weekend and decide which I like best. One will stay and the other will go.


----------



## carguy460

Nothin in return stef, you hooked me up with some sweet wood during the first mallet swap…pm me your shizzle and I'll get this dude on its way..


----------



## KelvinGrove

For when you are out in the shop and need a quick pick me up….keep some of these around.










Might be more appropriate for some than others….especially some of Todd's neighbors.


----------



## chrisstef

36 square in an hour solo. Gots a lot of cuttin to do tomorrow.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Looking Good!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks good Stef. What will you cut with?


----------



## chrisstef

Walden. Whats the top saw? Fuggin sexy as hell with that double relief jammy up top on the handle. Whats your take on the LN?

OF - cuttin with a wet saw. Got some nippers if i need to do some nibbin.

Pass the big debbies on left hand side. (Musical youth voice)


----------



## Airframer

Top saws a Gramercy isn't it? Love mine but I have no idea how it stacks up against an LN… curious about the results!


----------



## bhog

Hook me up with some of that blue camo Eric. 
I used to date this chick that was in the Air Force. She was an absolute freak. Loved it. Had to have it. A straight crack whore for my Cawk. It actually got old and became a chore, satisfying an insatiable sexual deviant.

Not sure what I'm following , posting to get caught up.


----------



## Airframer

Sooooo.. what exactly are you planning to do with the camo? This isn't like raiding the panty drawer is it?


----------



## jmartel

Have to go into work tomorrow for probably a long day. Boo. May have to go in Sunday as well. Times like this I wish I wasn't salary so I could get paid extra.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, way to persevere. Looks good.


----------



## walden

Stef and Eric - The top one is a Gramercy. The two saws are about as different as it gets. The Gramercy is about half the weight, the blade is an inch shorter, it has 18 ppi (versus 15 ppi on the LN) and a slightly thinner blade. It also has a much higher hang angle on the handle.

I've owned the LN for a couple of years, but have only used it a half dozen times. It can be a bit hard to start, which makes me squeeze the handle too much throwing off the cut. Because of that, I have been cutting cabinet dovetails with my 14 inch back saw. The LN is super comfortable to hold though and I'm sure the teeth could be redone to make it easier to start. A lot of woodworkers like it because it cuts fast.


----------



## walden

jmartel - I feel your pain. I used to have a salaried job that worked me 60-80 hours a week. It completely sucked. It didn't help that the higher ups were complete jerks to the staff.


----------



## bhog

I'd wear the camo- no Tony.


----------



## jmartel

Walden, the biggest problem is that I'm not in my normal job right now. I'm basically part of construction management at the moment as they needed additional help. Normally, I'm in the office doing engineering work. If I was normally in construction management, my salary would likely be higher to compensate for the expected extra work.

Alas, it's not.


----------



## jmartel

Interesting, the site went down for a bit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dinner.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

G'night boys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful pics, Tony.


----------



## woodcox

How does that saying go? the carpenter's home is never finished, the mechanic's car doesn't run. Well $h!t, 2 times!
I changed my oil today and the hourly kid says "hey man, your water pump is leaking." I know, it's been leaking for the last 30k. I hope it lasts another 40k till I have to change the timing belt I said with a smirk. "Hey man, I think your head gasket is leaking too!" I heard I'm gonna have truck payments again. This truck is a damn lemon. Water pump started leaking at 12k, a front strut blew last fall, rack and pinion is leaking and now the heads are incontinent! Wtf! I'm not happy. I thought this Toyota would be a keeper. I'll replace the pump soonish, but I'm not gonna split its motor open. This pig is getting lipstick until I find a trade. 
Any one ever own a 05-06 Yukon/Tahoe? Wife keeps hinting she wants a camp in tow.


----------



## chrisstef

Half , well three quarters, of my attention is usually on the architecture when i go to those old playhouses to see a show. There's been a bit of a resurgence of sorts around here and its lead to a couple theaters being renovated in the old school standard. Gold leafing, hand painted murals and the like. I can dig that. Looks like you had a nice place to take in a show T.

That sucks woodcox. That would make me wanna smash some $hit.

6 oclock weekend wakeup calls from babystef suck.


----------



## Slyy

Posting to get to the bottom, been at work, on call, for 25 of the last 27 hours….
FML.
Friday call blows, always ends up kicking the $hit outa your Staurday plans. Knocks 'em straight to the ground with a little stiletto stomp on the bollocks. The spits in its eye. And then calls Saturdays mother a wh0re.

Nasty thing. Sleep deprivation engaged: all systems down.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sorry about your luck Woodcox… give the choice between having four root canals and having to deal with a lemon vehicle I would say could you use a little extra novicane….

Anyway…wife is off to work this AM so a little time in the shop to work on brother-in-law's clock. Don't know about you guys but I lucked out in the in-law department. With the exception of brother-in-law's wife who is a….well….she's kind of like….it just that…..she's the type that….her attitude is that….she….

I am seldom speechless but in her case, I don't even know what to say.

Slyy - Complete sleep cycle reset. Upload bacon-eggs-and coffee. Upload additional coffee. Do secondary sleep cycle mid day. Include ethyl alcohol with evening nourishment. That should get you back on track.


----------



## theoldfart

Woodcox, what kinda' truck? Iv'e got an '04 Tacoma and nothing breaks except the usual, exhaust, tires and the like. Water pump at 12k? Should shove it up the dealers a er, nose!


----------



## bhog

I would love to trim out a place like that. Come at me.


----------



## walden

Getting up at 6am on a Saturday does suck, although there is fun in the works. Getting ready to go to finishing class. We're going to learn how to apply a bunch of different finishes to wood including a french polish. It's the first of three Saturday classes on the topic. Should be interesting.


----------



## Pezking7p

Myrtle beach, great vacation weather.









And apparently this is what passes for bathroom stall graffiti in South Carolina.


----------



## walden

Dan: That graffiti cracked me up, but sounds about right for the area. If any one there says "Bless your heart" consider it as an insult. Of all the beach vacations we took as a kid, only two included sun.


----------



## woodcox

04 tundra 4×4 3.4 liter manual with only 45k. I think it uses pink coolant so you can spot all the leaks easily
Small crusty pink trail on the left bank head under the exhaust manifold. I knew 3.4s were had gasket issues but haven't heard of them this early. There is a yota specialist shop near that brings us exhaust work sometimes. When they do heads on them they eliminate the cross over exhaust pipe from head to head and have us fabricate a down and connecting pipes. It's supposed to keep the temps in the heads lower to remedy the gasket issues. I may go pick their brains.


----------



## Pezking7p

Fiancée is scheduling a couples massage for this afternoon.

Fiancée: do you want a female masseuse or a male masseuse?
Pez: uhhh, that would be female.

Expecting Big Deborah to walk in and make me her bitch.


----------



## camps764

Walden: Finishing class sounds like a good time  That's one department I *KNOW* I could use some improvement in. I bet if I got better at it, I'd actually learn to enjoy it instead of dreading it.

Dan: Great pictures…would love to be at the beach right now. On the massage…at least she asked…unless it was a trick question.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It was not there Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dan, I know what you mean…You walk in expecting a nice rub down from the Swedish Bikini Team and in walks the Ukrainian Rock Crushing Crew!

But on a happier note: I bought a really junky looking #5 size hand plane. (For 8 bucks…how can you go wrong?) Lots of deep pitting on the sole, paint on the tote, knob, and other parts, and a lot of gunk on it. No real markings other than "Made in the USA"

I get it apart and what do I find stamped on the iron underneath all of the crud????



















From the condition of it I don't think this is a case of someone putting a decent iron on a junker. It looks like it was well taken care of most of it's life then one day it was just left to rot. There is a big gouge at the front of the mouth (How do you gouge the front?) so I may never be able to get it lapped out enough to make it more than a scrub tool…but it deserves a good home too!


----------



## theoldfart

Well, off to buy yet another mitre box. MF. Think i'll do some steampuke art!


----------



## chrisstef

How you gonna see me and not come say whats up Tony? Aint right bro.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bubbles!


----------



## Airframer

BUBBLES! Man my kid goes ape sh*t over bubbles. Looks like you guys are having fun!

Took the boy to an early Easter Egg hunt today at the Exchange on base. In their wisdom they had the groups divided into age groups and for whatever reason had the older kids going first and 0-3 last. He didn't hold out to actually hunt for anything but he had fun playing in the clovers anyway lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

more bubbles. Living the dream…....or my kids dreams.


----------



## chrisstef

Beer at the indoor water park. Awesome.

Tiling is 100% complete. Grout time. What should i be mixing the grout with? Any tips?


----------



## ShaneA

A clean metal implement that will reach the bottom of the bucket. A margin trowel, if avaible. A hoss screwdriver may work too.

Edit. Make sure you get the urethane distributed even.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work on the spud herding guys.

Right on Stef. Damn those countertops look nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Shane.

My assessment of this tile is as follows. Great if youre going over a previously flat surface such as vinyl, linoleum, bare concrete, etc. It keeps spacing and grout lines perfect. It clicks together firmly with rubber mallet taps and i used a thin pry bar against the walls. No issues getting the pieces to mate together. Its got a very little amount of flex to it and it feels good under foot. The tabs snap off easily for installing against the wall. It cut well but gotta go slow at the end of your cut or it will chip out. I had issues cutting when i had to rip down one of the thick rubber backing squares. Making notch outs was tricky. I had to kerf it up into little fingers, cut the rubber backing then nips the fingers.

Was it worth it in my particular application. Not really. I probably saved 4-6 hours of work not having to spread thin set and use spacers.

Overall i think it has beneficial attributes that would pay off in the right situation. I think its a well manufactured product though.


----------



## chrisstef

And who dont like polishing some nuts after a good days work?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Made a trip to the big orange box this afternoon. Spent the rest of the afternoon cutting out drawer parts. Tomorrow…a little quality time with a router and dovetail jig.

Yep, Stef has some shiny nuts.


----------



## 489tad

After our soccer team had it handed to them by a professional high school travel team I took my first outdoor nap of the season. It was glorious. A little snack after a slacker day.

Great pictures tony. Stef strong work knocking out the floor.


----------



## RGtools

Put some miles on the band-saw today. Started on a more portable tool chest. since I seem to be doing more projects out of the shop than it it. I am sick of taking so many trips back and forth to the shop.










Figuring out the width.


----------



## jmartel

Red, is that Great Wolf Lodge?

Put in a full day at work today. Have another full day tomorrow as well, it looks like.


----------



## Slyy

Work on the weekend is no bueno, no bueno at all.

KG, found that MF iron on a no-name plane? Becoming a bigger fan of MF stuff the more I find laying around rusty and in need of love.

Otherwise, bubbles, burritos and tile: how could any of those things be bad?

After sleeping into the afternoon (thanks mostly to people breaking their spleens all night long) decided to go on my first wood related "dumpster diving" expedition so to speak. Drove around the city to check out shopping mall areas and places of the like that I figured might have trashed pallets etc out back.
Scouting so just brought the Civic but did find portions of a bed maybe that looked promising. Brought it home and took out the metal. Figured some of it might be good for stretchers for a bottom shelf on the future workbench build.

I think it's maple. Has the flame pattern to it I see on maple often.









Anyone have tips cleaning a bit of dirt and gunk off the wood? Perhaps just a very light plane pass? It's not horribly dirty and would like to keep as much of the existing dimensions as possible.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, I used gojo on my bench. Worked great.


----------



## jmartel

Trying my hand at homemade bread without a bread machine. Should be ready to bake tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Buckethead

Slyy, I've been staring at maple for a week, and your haul certainly looks like maple. The one in the center even seems to have some tiger maple characteristics. A touch of ribboning. A nice bit of dumpster diving there.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sly, The only other marking on this plane is forward the tote "MADE IN USA". The frog is red like a Millers Falls but there is no marking on the cap. All of the pictures I have seen show the Millers Falls logo on the cap but this does not have one.

I worked the sole down yesterday…a looooooong time on 50 grit and it still has huge pits in it. All of the pitting is near the right toe…almost like it had sat in a puddle for some time.

Anyway…it will make a nice scrub plane if nothing else. And who knows what it will do once it is sharpened up well.










Jmart, We cure and smoke our own meat. If you are making bread we could stop by. And if there is a brewer in the bunch here we could have a really nice lunch!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmart- Not great wolf, some other odd ball waterpark here in Iowa. We've got a great wolf in KC, but it's a lot pricier than the others

Darn foamer was getting to close. Fred to regulate.


----------



## Pezking7p

I have had pretty much every "make it yourself" hobby you can think of. Last year I was a bread baker. If you have any questions, I'm here for you. You said it should be ready to bake tomorrow, are you doing the no-knead thing?

Tim, that's a helluva smoke box. I see quite a few briskets in there…pastrami? I always wanted to make an aged ham or salami but haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## walden

Thinking of skipping the rest of the finishing classes. Turns out the class is more about staining and dying wood. We were told to do the finishing of the boards at home between classes.

I like natural looking wood, so staining and dying aren't that interesting to me. I also like non toxic finishes since I have to apply them in my tiny house. I have used Tried and True Oil Varnish in the past with good results. Was thinking of trying shellac as well. I need to figure out which one is good for what. Any one have any opinions?

It also appears a thin coat of wax as the final coat can be good, but not as a finish by itself (Started reading Bob Flexner's book on finishing last night.)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks 7, The box is 24"X24"X48". I wanted it to be made from 1 1/4 sheets of plywood. It is a hoss but we wanted something we can also use as a dehydrator. In the summer time the temp runs 150 - 170 through the day with it sitting in the direct sun.

Actually, we have made our own pastrami but that run is pork bellies. (a month before this picture they were running around in the back yard so you can say we "made it from scratch".) They spent anywhere from 10 to 28 days in different kinds of brine and/or rub. Once they went in the box it took 24 hours, two wheel barrow loads of hickory, a half bottle of scotch, a full bag of charcoal and 4 CAO Gold Double Corona's to turn them in to bacon.

What you don't see is that we put 20 pounds of Cabot Extra Sharp cheddar on the upper racks. (We rub it down with cracked pepper and garlic powder first) That comes out after about 4 hours and you talk about DAMN good.










This is the whole set up.


----------



## walden

Red - I saw that video the other day. Funny stuff. The guy is an [email protected] to stand that close. Love that you call them foamers. Totally cracks me up.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tim, very cool. I tried my hand at bacon last year. It was just OK. Too salty and too smokey-I hot smoked for 2 hours with Apple and a little bit of hickory. Should have been less cautious about brine length or maybe soaked the thing in cold water before smoking. I should really do it again but we hardly eat bacon so it seems silly to make very much.

How long does your bacon last?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Red, after 25 years of riding fire trucks I thought I had heard every insult known to man…."foamer"


> ?? What in the world is that


?? Where is that from????


----------



## walden

Not to speak for Red, but my interpretation is that they are foamers because they foam at the mouth whenever they see a train coming.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't see foamer vid (?)










Post link? Those are great entertainment.


----------



## theoldfart

Ryan, good to see you posting again. I'm also making a smaller chest for transportability. Taking a weekendDutch Chest class with the Schwarz in July at LN in Maine.

How big was the resaw?


----------



## Airframer

Smitty - video link.. 




And.. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## KelvinGrove

7, It may have been the hot smoke that kept it too salty. The cold smoke is very humid and tends to wash of some of the salt. Also, if you dry rub, a quick rinse (just enough to knock the obvious salt off the surface) before the smoker would help. Once our bacon is done it goes in the freezer. It lasts from year to year but we usually eat all of it well before that.


----------



## JADobson

Red, your foamer is from my province and since it is a slow news week that video has been the number one headline for two days now. He gave an interview and said he was only trying to get a good 'selfie' at a safe distance from the train. Where do they find these guys?


----------



## KelvinGrove

James, some people should not be let out of the house unsupervised. Come to think of it, some people should never be left unsupervised at all.


----------



## Slyy

Happy Easter Peeps!


----------



## jmartel

Dan, it is the no knead bread. I figured its super easy and only 4 ingredients so it's hard for me to mess up. I'll bake it once I get home from work today.


----------



## Pezking7p

At first I thought the train hit that guy and I was horrified. Why would you stand so close? What an idiot.

You'd be surprised how easy it is to screw up bread, but no knead is probably one of the easiest techniques. Never tried it myself but it's all the rage. Make sure to check for done ness with a thermometer. Probably 205F for lean bread.


----------



## walden

The verdict is in on the dovetail saws…I like both. The LN is hard to start, but only takes 4 or 5 strokes to get to the bottom of a dovetail cut, which means less chance of error. The Gramercy is super easy to start, but needs almost double the amount of strokes, which means more chance for error. I have only used them for a couple of days, so I'm sure I could do just as good with the Gramercy with more practice. The LN also has more blade under the back making it easier to tell if you are holding the saw at the correct angle. My cuts with the Gramercy looked a bit rougher than the LN because of the amount of strokes needed.

I think for now that I will keep both saws. The LN seems like a great saw for carcass construction and harder woods. The Gramercy would be better at dovetailing drawer sides and other thin stock and for softwoods where the LN teeth would try to sink in too fast.

If I could only buy one, it would be the Gramercy, since it will do everything. You would need much more practice to get the same results as the LN saw, but would also become a better sawyer in the process, which is always good.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jordanp

The wife got in on some of the planing action today..









And for a second time (hubris included)


----------



## Slyy

Put 'em to work I say! Mine just sorta loos at me funny and goes back inside!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Mine planted potatoes today. Now she is out in the kitchen! I was in the shop when she came out…"I know we said trashy omelets (you know the ones….everything in the kitchen in them) for dinner but would you mind pizza and beer?"

More valuable than gold, more precious than jewels.

A toast to good wives guys.


----------



## Airframer

Caught Stef playing "Easter Bunny" today… hope you got away bro! If not.. keep an eye on your cornhole ok?


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW…another train video (no Hogg…not that kind of train) Someone should tell this guy what the yellow safety line is for. Oh, wait….he's a U.S. Senator…that explains it.


----------



## bhog

Darn was gonna tap that link too.

I never see the links or vids red posts. Just a big empty square.


----------



## Slyy

With ya B, Rojo's just a big empty square for me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. Here's a post I jacked up and put on my wall. The links are below for the tards.

Late reply guys, but you can imagine that video with the foamer getting kicked in the head made the rounds with railroaders pretty fast. The slow-mo one is even better:









Walden nailed the foamer definition. It is ridiculous how many people goof around near train tracks. Some people must think we can stop like a car. Not so much. Here's another genius. 









I have been near some nasty injuries, but thankfully no fatalites…yet. With engineers and crossing accidents, it's not really a matter of if…but when.

Nuff of that. Back from a crazy Easter. Maybe I'll set a sail with Sailor Jerry and chase the wife around the house.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya, I think Stef tiled my brother-in-laws house.


----------



## chrisstef

Nope. I would have at least covered that with molding like any self respecting hack lol.

Hammys are sore today. Adventures in grouting begin tomorrow. How longs it take to build up a good callous on your knees Red?


----------



## theoldfart

^ I would assume it depends on if you staying still or following on all fours.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Went to 2 train VS car accidents "back in the day" One fatality in one, 3 in the other. Over the years other shifts/stations ran several and about half involved a fatality.

The other thing that will get you is logging accidents. Ran one fatal and one quadriplegic. Amazingly, I know two people who were in explosions (one was burned, the other had some serious trauma) and both were eventually OK. Ran one explosion that blew all the windows out of a house but only singed the ladies hair. Another blew out part of the windows and the guy had some cuts. Neither of them had to spend the night in the hospital.

Statistically, you are far better to be blown up than to tangle with a train….or a tree.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, caulking and grout have got to be the most misused products by DIYers.

I don't kneel Stef. I'm only 40" tall. Remember.


----------



## walden

Haha. I'm 5 foot 9 inches. I think I would come up to Red's knee cap…


----------



## walden

Red - I don't know what's funnier in that second video… the guys facial expression, or the camera guy's scream like an old lady. Almost sounds like he says, "You Who!" Darwinism at its best.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, the railroad has begun installing inward facing cab cameras. You know those will end up on youtube. Prepare to see conductors sleeping and engineers picking their noses.


----------



## Mosquito

managed to sneak in a little bit of shop time this evening. Got the last two stopped dadoes and cross rail for the saw till. Then marked and cut the cross rails for the saws.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good there, Mos. It's on my very long list of things needing to be built. Once I finish up my end tables (if they ever get finished) I'm going to be devoting my entire time to building shop organizational stuff.


----------



## 7Footer

Good stuff going on here, happy Easter to all. I've got a strong buzz and have to get up in 6 hours to workout then go to work… sweet. It's okay it was worth it.

Dear Houston,
Suck it.
Sincerely, 
Portland.

46 and 18 for LaMonster. Effff you Houston.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet lookin till there Mos and a nice array of saws too.

That's beast mode 7. Huge night for your boy.


----------



## jmartel

I must confess, I can't stand basketball. Same with Soccer. It's so boring to watch. Football is great because of the hits and the big plays, and hockey because you go to a fight and a hockey game occasionally breaks out.

Bread came out pretty damn good last night. I was happy with it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Till looks awesome.
7' I hope your workout went well
Jmart, it's only a matter of time before you begin judging all bread based on crust and the size of the holes inside.

Headed to Minneapolis tomorrow. Anyone know of ww stores in the area that might have a spokeshave I can try out? Or anyone have recommendations on a spokeshave? I need one for making my mallet handle.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I am with you J. Never been a fan of basketball. Only problem now is, I have sworn off NFL Football because they have gone all Michale Bloomberg Gun Control Nuts on me. That leaves me with some college ball and my teams have been getting slaughtered the past few years.


----------



## Mosquito

*Dan*, Minneapolis you say… I know a guy 'round that area…

There are Rocklers and Woodcrafts around

I've got a Stanley #51 spoke shave, and a smaller version with a similar setup. I haven't used them too much, but if I were going to use it a lot, I'd probably say get one with depth adjustment other than a hammer.

-

I'm mostly not into sports, but do follow NDSU football… Go Bison!


----------



## 7Footer

That till is sweet Mos, great idea with the dowel going through to rests the handles on. The NDSU basketball team's start player Taylor Braun is from Newberg, Oregon (where I work about 30 min west of Portland).

If you think basketball is boring then you need to give the NBA playoffs a chance, especially the West teams, every team in the West is tough, the NBA playoffs are as good as March Madness. Big time stuff! The Blazers won 122-120 on the road in Houston last night, in overtime, and after being down by 12 with 3 minutes to go!

Gotta make some more progress on my Growler totes this week, it's been tough getting shop time in, spent half the day yesterday splitting and stacking the wood I got out of this monster oak tree that a guy trimmed up for me on Friday.


----------



## Pezking7p

Haha Mos, I was hoping you'd chime in. I started looking at old Stanleys and sort of gave up due to the overwhelming number of models. I decided I need to test a "tuned" spokeshave first because I struggled with planes until I knew what it should feel like when it's right. Any of those ticklers or woodcraft a let you try tools?


----------



## chrisstef

A good tickler will always let you try out their tool Pez. And vice versa, a good tool always enjoys a tickle.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## KelvinGrove

Comments anyone??

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/4432894294.html


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, Woodcraft would be more likely to let you test one out, at least the one I go to in Bloomington. They've usually got a bench and some scraps set up to try planes. Never hurts to ask either, I suppose.

How are you arriving? Car, Train, Plane, Boat, Bike, Ferry Dust?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Basketball boring? Pretty action packed sport in my book.

Pez, the veritas spokeshave is a pretty good value at $95. Imo the mouths on vintage spokeshaves are too open.


----------



## walden

I second what Red said. The Veritas shaves have been great.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, Tim. Not a DC expert in the least… Looks nice, price seems low enough though.


----------



## ShaneA

No DC expert here either, but the HF is lower priced new. Lots of LJs rocking that model.


----------



## ToddJB

I have a Stanley 151. I like it, but I've not compared it to a new one. I see Paul Seller's using a 151 frequently too. So if the tool is good enough for him, it's good enough for me, but maybe I'm not good enough for it… which is probably true about most of the tools in my shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Interesting grain on that door T. Curly and quarter sawn?

Looks like a good DC there KG. Mines still in a box. Going on 2 years now lol.

Just walked through a 6800 sqft house that someone bought for close to a million. Completely tear it down and rebuild. The view is amazing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The screws need to be clocked, they were making me twitch. I thought the quarter sawn and details were beautiful.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh, must look deeper stef san. Indeed they should be clocked and match the existing design. Go on and do humanity a lil favor and give it a twist buddy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm gonna pass. Indulging in such obsessive behaviors only leads to creating more Bhogs and we both know one of those is enough.


----------



## jmartel

I can't legitimately care if a team scores if the final scores end up being 120-122. It's quite boring in my book. One team gets the ball, goes down and makes a 2 pointer. The other team gets it, comes down, and gets a 3. Occasionally a team will miss a shot or will lose the ball, and that's about as exciting as it gets. And then you have some players flopping trying to draw fouls. Not as bad as soccer for that last point though.

For soccer, it's just one guy passes the ball to someone else while everyone stands there. That guy then passes the ball to another player. The third player passes the ball, but it gets intercepted by the other team. Repeat process. You will have players diving and crying and pretending to be hurt because someone barely touched them. There's like 5 shots on goal all game. Boring.

Hockey is much faster paced, people get the crap beat out of them, guys take slapshots to the face and keep playing, and there are bench clearing brawls. On top of all that, you have a lot of shots on net, and some spectacular cartwheeling goalie saves.

I legitimately gave both a shot, going to games in person. I even went to a Sounders game here (Soccer is huge in Seattle. Almost as big as the Seahawks), against the Portland Timbers (rivals), in the playoffs. The fans were more exciting to watch than the game was.


----------



## chrisstef

Sheesh Jmart, little pent up there buddy lol? This is a no judgement zone. We like you for who you are, legos and all.


----------



## john2005

Its hard to be thrilled in a sport you haven't played. Before I played soccer I thought it was boring. Then played a while, even some indoor leagues which is crazy fast and now respect it as possibly the most difficult of team/ball sports. Well next to whatever Bhog and Stef do anyways. I'll give you the pros are pansies but that can be said for pretty much all of the pro sports leagues. Even the NFL girls cry more then their college counterparts.


----------



## john2005

Ps I am very suspicious about the Legos


----------



## JayT

The biggest problem with watching most sports is that 1) you have to understand them pretty deeply to enjoy the nuances and 2) you need to go watch them in person, because TV never shows most of what is happening in #1.

Case in point. My favorite sport is baseball-absolutely love it. If you haven't played and studied the game it can seem really stagnant and uninteresting. If I had a dollar for every time someone has said how boring the game is because all you are doing is waiting for a guy to hit the little ball, then I could pay off the national debt. However, those people don't understand that every situation is different, depending on a multitude of circumstances (count, outs, runners on base, score, etc). How reading small shifts in the defense can let you know how the strategy for pitching to a particular batter. That groundskeepers intentionally alter the makeup of the field depending on the strengths of both the home team and which visiting team is in town. I could go on and on and, well you get the picture. It all becomes a big chess match to give yourself an opportunity to score just one more run than the opponent. Of course all the TV cameras show is the pitcher and catcher, so watchers miss all the other stuff and the announcers do not even try to point it out most times.

At the highest level, all sports are similar. Many times moves are made early in the game to set up something else later on, when the game is on the line. I understand enough of basketball and football to pick out many of the moves that are being made, but not soccer and hockey. Never played or understood them-I joke that I don't watch any sport where there are more turnovers than points. I know that similar things are happening, but cannot pick them out, so do not enjoy watching.

Back to baseball. Probably the best person ever (and for sure the best in the last few decades) to exemplify how the small details matter was Greg Maddux. This article just touches the tip of the iceberg that was his brain and the greatness therein.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"This is a no judgement zone." - Lies! Stef is always watching, plotting, judging…. dirty ba$tard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, and I haven't really liked Jmart since he started showing off with his inlay abilities; his lack of love for the sportsball just seals my feelings about him as a human being.

Edit: And the legos…. good point John.


----------



## chrisstef

Amazing post JayT. I 100% agree. I cant watch a baseball game on TV because you miss the subtleties of the game. That's the fun of it. Why, with 2 outs and a runner on first, is the second baseman playing at double play depth with a pitcher who throws nothing but breaking balls and off speed stuff? He should be even with the bag, shaded to the third base side. Maddux was a baseball genius. That guy studied players like no one else. He understood every inch of the field before he went to the mound.

Tony - lol. Wacthing and plotting for future ball breakins, yes. I must hoard individual information for future reference all in the name of a good chuckle.


----------



## Pezking7p

JayT, I find that a 3rd element is required: devotion. If you don't spend a significant amount of time paying attention to sports, you're out of the loop and don't know what's going on. It's a lot like one of these TV shows…they are really engaging as long as you've been watching from the beginning, but if you come in the middle it's a waste. I followed college football very closely my freshman year of college because my roommate was always watching it, talking about it, or playing NCAA football on the xbox. It's about the only time in my life that I could see myself really getting in to a sport.

Only other time was while I lived in Massachusetts, it's pretty hard to ignore sports there. I got on board with hockey in a big way for a few years.

Thanks for the info on spokeshaves, guys. I've spent a lot of time lately fiddling with tools, so I'm thinking about dropping the extra dough on a new spokeshave, or at the very least a well tuned user from the 'bay. With the wedding coming up though, seems like more and more I'll squeeze a nickel til it farts.

EDIT: I love me some ticklers.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I will admit that I can't play basketball, hockey, soccer, football or anything else worth a damn. I can't golf but that doesn't stop me from going.

With that said, I still only watch college football and not much of that.

As for this being a 'no judgment zone" where is the fun in that???


----------



## 7Footer

Very well said Jay. Agree.

Disclaimer - I'm even more of a basketball fan than I am a football fan. If by some odd chance Portland makes a UConn-esque run in the playoffs, I'll be making post after post about my Blazers, so get used to it!


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way Eric…any truth to the rumor you are cross training to rotary wing??


----------



## KelvinGrove

7, we are used to it!!! And if you like basketball, more power too you! If you are having fun who are we to bust on you?????


----------



## jmartel

Let me clarify my rant:

I don't care if you like something I don't, or I like something you don't. I was just giving my reasons personally for the distaste. Playing sports is much more fun than watching, regardless of what it is. I have played a bit of soccer, and I'm short and can't shoot 3's so I never really played basketball. I played baseball for many many years and can't stand watching it on tv, or even going to a game at the stadium. I played hockey for about 5 years, but never football.


----------



## Airframer

Nah man nah.. you crazy.. I'm fix wing and staying that way..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Maybe we should talk politics instead of sports….more likely to get agreement and people are less likely to get hurt!


----------



## Airframer

Since we are on the subject (or not).. I see nothing wrong with this.. what am I missing?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Eric, If the fuel pump were faulty it probably would not run at all.


----------



## Airframer

Ahhhh! I see it now! Good call.. yeah it really should be left to the professionals..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No judgement? I called hog a tard. I blame the rum.

Great post Jay.

I'm guessing Jmart was a computer clubber in high school.


----------



## KelvinGrove

At the risk of telling a war story…but this is related to the having of affairs….

Went to work one day. A team on the shift before had run a "possible deceased person" about 5:00 PM the day before. They get to the address along with the cops. Meet the resident (male) who takes them up to the master bedroom where they find another male, in the bed, naked, and sure enough deceased. Problem is, the resident has no clue who he is.

Everyone is in the front of the house waiting on crime scene guys when the wife pulls up. She had been at the mall. When she heard what was going on she freaked out.

A couple of weeks later, the whole story came out. Seems the nice lady with the shopping addiction knew exactly who this guy was. When he, how shall we put this delicately, "passed while in the throes of ecstasy, she had panicked, hopped up, got dressed, went to the mall, spent a pile on her credit cards, and came home with the receipts to prove she was no where near the place when it happened.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef still has not paid down that credit card.


----------



## 489tad

Eric absolutely love that!

JayT one of my sons little coach, coached in every level up to AA. His first rule parents had to bring a glove and learn the drills and positions along with the players. I learned so much that season it was incredable. I'm coaching HS rec league soccer (parks dept was desperate, vertical and breathing) and the skill some kids have just makes you wonder how they do that. Rugby is getting pretty popular too. 
Now you want a sport challenge try to talk bicycle racing or watch a bicycle race with a non rider. Now men in tight shorts would definately attract some viewers of this thread.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm starting to wonder why I spend the cash for Behr deck paint…when I still have to paint the deck every two years.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, we are called MAML's ( middle aged men in Lycra )! Guess I'm passed the middle aged part, still can climb hills though. Ever try to explain a stage race to a motor head? Takes a lot of beer.

Red, try using Penofin, you might just get three years or so.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- I use the opaque paint/stains because my deck is just that treated crap anyway. Iowa's climate is pretty harsh. Still think the stuff should last more than 2 years though.


----------



## theoldfart

I haven't heard of anything that lasts more than a couple of years. This is what our deck looked like when I installed it









Now it just looks grey.


----------



## Slyy

Late to the discussion, but my sports have always been college B-ball and Football. It helps growing up knowing Oklahoma State sports (parents both graduates and was born/grew up in the town) so I'm invested there I guess I'd say. Then being in the college bands for even longer than I was in school (played in both Marching and Spirit/basketball for 5 years after college) certainly gave me a reason to like it.

I personally prefer the college sports because I feel there are more "real" fans than band-wagon people versus professional sports where your reason for watching/rooting is based more on your geographical location more than anything! Now I'm not taking anything away from professional sports, once we picked up the Thunder I gained a much greater appreciation for how easy it is to feel envolved in a professional team, though it doesn't hurt that the Thunder have been very good lately.

In a semi-related note, my new running shoes came in, just happened to come in a great color scheme:








Edit to add: Thunder Up!

Just really getting into it, my wife though runs her first half marathon Saturday in the OKC National Memorial Marathon.


----------



## jmartel

No computer club here. As I said, I played hockey.

Wild colors, Jake. I used to run a lot. At one point I was doing 5k's in about 17:30, a mile in about 5 flat, etc. I messed up my foot so now I can't really run anymore.

Need to put some finishing touches on the box, cut the lid off, and add hinges still. Then I can get back to my end tables which are taking up needed space.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, my wife's a big runner too. New shoes in the mail are like a new tool for me. She tries to get me into it but I'm not willing to sacrifice any woodworking time.

Just given you crap Jmart. But if we tangled on the hockey rink it might look like this;-)


----------



## Slyy

JMart's the big one right?


----------



## derosa

Agree fully with Mattel on basketball and soccer, one has too many points and the other too many whiners and not enough points. I do enjoy playing soccer in small groups where the rules matter less then the fun. Baseball and golf though are the absolute worst to watch on tv, rather watch paint peel, baseball is enjoyable in the stands and I make several games a season. I've never figured out why anyone would even want to watch in person, I find it only worth watching if I'm playing along even though I'm horrendous at it. Football is the second best to watch on tv, I can't keep track of the players and don't care, do know most of the rules, and always root for the jets, I know they suck but at least they're better then the bills. If you can understand it, pro cycling really can be a fun team sport to watch especially once you understand how the team's work together.
And the best sport of all time to watch, women's beach volleyball. It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## jmartel

Not too shabby. I threw a cherry border in there to fill the gaps up. Just about ready for finish.

And red, that was about the size difference from when I played. I was all of about 4'8" going up against other kids my age that were about 5'6-5'10. I did have an advantage over them though when checking as I could take out their legs with a hip check and they would all go down.


----------



## 7Footer

I saw that article on Deadspin today about that hockey player Red, good stuff.

Just so everyone is clear - JMart played hockey.

Nice Supersonics kicks Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

3/4 of the grouting completed last night and no haze this morning, aww yea! Back is a little worse for wear but that was to be expected. With all the work thats getting done around the house for the pending sale wifey looks at me and says "I dunno if I wanna move any more. The house is finally coming along". Apparently threats and money making are my only motivation. Sweet.

Tonight I think ill get back into the shop to work on a saw rehab while I give the grouted areas a couple days to dry before I go crawling all over it.

Shane, Paul - Thanks for all the tips along the way. They've been really helpful.


----------



## ToddJB

Good job, Stef. You gonna hit your end of the month on the market deadline?


----------



## chrisstef

It'll come right down to the wire buddy. Might spill a week into May. All that's left on the list is to install quarter round in the kitchen and finish up the wainscoting in the laundry room, ohh and do a little bit of landscaping. Hows the little one doin? She kick that cold she was brewin?


----------



## ToddJB

That isn't a very big list at all.

She's on the up swing. Less crap coming out of her nose and more out of her bottom. Good signs. Plus she's sleep more - something we are all thankful for.


----------



## chrisstef

Glad to hear shes on the mend and youre able to catch a little sleep.


----------



## john2005

FYI!!!! If your wife is in her third trimester and complaining daily of aches and pains and tiredness, DO NOT tell her "maybe your body isn't meant for child bearing". Or so I have heard. 
I'm pretty sure the bleeding will stop later today, but for now I only have one "good" eye, and i may lose some fingers. Just waiting to see how that plays out….
Really need to work on that whole think before speak thing.


----------



## ToddJB

John, "just remember how this feels the next time you want to get pregnant", will get you a similar result… I've tried both.


----------



## camps764

yikes, that was a mistake and a half. Our baby just showed up, and I spent the last trimester treating my wife like an irritated grizzly bear…slow movements, no loud noises, and retreat to a safe distance (the shop) when angered.


----------



## john2005

^Dualy noted. (Todd and Steve)


----------



## theoldfart

^^^ i'ts been over forty years since I needed to deal with that but I still feel for you guys. ( not much mind you ).


----------



## ShaneA

It has been five years for me, and I am not looking to go down that road again. That is a dark and scary place. Good luck to you brave souls. How anyone survives it is some sort of miracle.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart -I gotta say, your inlay squills are really getting good man. That box is a stunner.

Another tip for dealing with preggo wives is when they get all chatty, and don't stop talking for an hour, about things you've all ready talked about 4 times, do not tell them "you should probably call your mother". I still don't see that left cross comin.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, not looking forward to that when we have to deal with it in a few years. Until now, I'm enjoying just the normal level of irrational BSC stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That came out beautifully Jmart.


----------



## Pezking7p

Snagged a little shop time this morning before heading to the airport. Got the bottom of my bench top flatish but I need to flatten my #7's sole before going any farther. 









Nice work Stef. What is the total list of work you've done to get it ready for market?


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, looking good.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, bring the #7 with you on the plane and we can flatten it on my piece of granite lol


----------



## Pezking7p

I hope you have about a mile of 60 grit. I went through 4 sheets of 120 without much progress. I might take it to work and have the machinist flatten the bottom on the mill, then lap it, but I'm not sure about this course of action. I might also sell it to someone with more desire to lap the sole than I, and buy another.

TSA dog has a sign on him that reads: "DO NOT PET". Poor feller.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid lookin top there Dan. As for what weve done to the house, lets see … Painted all the trim, painted all the doors, painted all the rooms except our bedroom, 2 sets of french doors, crown in the living room, ceiling trim in 4 rooms, new walnut countertops, new maple cabinet doors and drawer fronts in the kitchen, painted the boxes, new porcelain floor tile in the kitchen, wainscoting in the laundry room. Closets, attic and basement are all cleaned and decluttered. Basically weve tried to take the style from knotty country pine to a more modern, updated country style house. Shootin for a move in ready house that will sell quickly.


----------



## woodcox

60-80-120-36"cheap belt sander belts works fast. I just did mine on the flattest concrete I could find and final on some ply.


----------



## jmartel

An Orca made a rare appearance in Seattle today. They usually stay further up north between the San Juans and Vancouver Island. Only venture down here like once a year at most.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friggin' cool! Is that from your lunch spot again?


----------



## chrisstef

Don't let Hog see JMart, he may try and mate with it. He's got a completely different view on blowholes than us normal folk do.


----------



## jmartel

No, this is from my office. The lunch spot looks directly at the city, so about 90 deg to the left of my office and a bit north. That photo looks north to the cruise ship terminal and where the big fishing boats dock up at (you can see them in the background, all the white lines on the left are sailboats)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am sorry you have such a fu(ked up view from your office.


----------



## Airframer

Must be tough Jmart.. having to see that everyday is a crime!

My office view is not as exciting… unless your into dudes asses in yo face (Tony)..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha!


----------



## ToddJB

Eric, any news on the job stuff?


----------



## Airframer

I've got 6 months then a review and another possible 6 months.. basically hurry up and wait. Bought myself a bit of time at least.


----------



## john2005

Hey Pez, not sure what kind of glue fumes you got floating around in there, but that #7 looks mighty short….

Nice Jmart! Better view then most I'd say.


----------



## ToddJB

AF, good to hear.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, vacation is hard work. This place is sprucin' up though.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey, my deck is the same color. Behr stain/paint stuff? If you do it in 90 degree weather you can literally watch the paint dry. Get it done Rojo.


----------



## JayT

Looks good, Red. What was harder, putting the finish on the deck or clearing all the stuff off of it first?


----------



## ToddJB

haha… all my vacations of late have been taking care of babies, but I fear this is my future of vacations.

Sweet deck, by the way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work BRK.


----------



## theoldfart

Fine looking deck Red, perfect spot for a few brews.


----------



## 7Footer

Damn that's bad-A that the orca rolled through the Sound. That Blackfish movie was a real eye opener for me.

Red the the deck is lookin' good, ^i agree with K-Dawg, time to enjoy a couple brews on it!

My Norton white wheel was delivered today, can't wait to try that bad boy out.


----------



## ToddJB

7 did you go with the 60?

I need to pick one up, but I want it to serve double duty to sharpen lathe tools and shape plane blades, but the consensus is that I'm expecting too much.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Checked back and you guys were one step ahead of me;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Beer thirty comes a little earlier on buh-cation.

Same Behr stuff Stef. Think the color is woodbridge. I don't hit every vertical surfaces each time, but every horizontal needs it about every 2 years. I usually clear everything off and scrub/hose it one evening, and paint the next day. Tricked the girls into a Cinderella scenario last night. That got most of it scrubbed.

Couldn't have asked for a nicer day to do it. Even touched up the polymeric sand on the flagstone. Been pretty impressed with that gatormaxx stuff.

Couple beers. Watch my kid pitch little league. It's all good.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Good way to go Red ( except for that watery blue sh*t)!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

ya, ya. Whenever I try an IPA I start smackin' my tongue like a dog with peanut butter.


----------



## racerglen

KEVIN…behave your self !..(not that I don't agree with the assesment..'-)
For the parents/popas to be remember Bill Cosby's line from his wife as she cracked the bones in his fingers ?
"YOU DID THIS TO ME !!"


----------



## chrisstef

Rojo - see if you can find Founders All Day IPA. Its a bit lighter than the real big ipa's and pretty easy to drink. Id bet you like em.


----------



## theoldfart

^+1


----------



## walden

Kitchen remodel has begun. All the old cabinets are out and the wall has been painted. Upper cabinets are in the room and ready to be hung tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

Now walden, you should know that no one believes you without photos.

7', after going to Sea World a few years back in San Diego, I decided I wasn't going to partake in that again. Made up my mind before Blackfish came out. One one hand I can understand about the research they can do much more readily when you have whales in captivity, but if it requires you pumping them full of valium every day so you can force them to do tricks, it probably isn't your primary motive.

I fully support the San Diego zoo though. The zoo itself was larger and better managed than most zoos, plus they had the wild animal park in North County which is vastly better than anything aside from a game preserve. My avatar photo was one I took of a tiger at the SD zoo.


----------



## walden

So true Jmart. I have pictures on my camera, but unfortunately the refrigerator is currently parked in front of the closet that holds the cord to transfer them to the computer. Hopefully tomorrow I can get some pics up.


----------



## ToddJB

Sure it is… Hasn't the old my camera cable is in the closet being blocked by the fridge excuse been a little overly used?


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Todd I did go with the 60, Red said he thought that one of them (can't remember if it was the 100 or 120) wasn't aggressive enough and most of what I'll be doing I will be using stones & strops after so it shouldn't affect me too much. I badly need a jig to sharpen my lathe tools though (but not going to drop the coin for the nice ones and haven't had time to build one yet), I've been doing my best to touch them up freehand but it leaves a lot to be desired. I'll let you know how it does if I once I get a jig together and get to use it.

JMart- Yeah I went to SeaWorld when I was too young to care about any of that, and I thought it was awesome, but watching that movie really made me think.. This video is a couple years old , but I saw it on FB a month or so ago, and its crazy, this dude who studies whales finds one that is entangled in a net and homeboy jumps in the water and tries to help free the whale from it, pretty crazy/cool stuff, worth the 8 minute watch, its obvious how stoked the whale is after they help free him.

Just itching for the weekend to come so I can get some decent shop time in.


----------



## lysdexic

Take me out to the ball game


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## 7Footer

^Pssssshhhhhh…. BORING. Just kidding Lys, not much can beat brews and a baseball game! 
If you were a hot dog, would ya eat yourself?


----------



## ToddJB

Why I'm a bad parent no.73:

I turn around to find my son standing on the roof of his play house thing. Instead of going to go get him down I decide, in my wisdom, to take a picture. As I pull my phone up - he falls. Thankfully I was quick enough to break his fall…. sort of.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Scotty!

Spidermonkey is at it again. You better get the butterfly stitches stocked up bud.

I finished up the cleaning of this 1874-1875 Disston 7 tonight.


----------



## ToddJB

That Disston looks awesome.


----------



## 489tad

Lots of good stuff here tonight. I think I peed a little on the bHog blow hole smack. Red the deck look good.

















A little mallet swap mock up. I missed the last one.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Red, the deck did come out looking good. I am dreading painting my house. Actually, I don't mind the painting…it's the prep work that gets me.

On a lighter note. Finished dovetailing all of the drawer parts for my current project. I gave up on hand cuts…for now…until I lay my hands on a decent backsaw. But the Porter Cable jig works.


----------



## john2005

Todd, I feel you (and his) pain.

Red nice deck. Now go get some good beer like a real man.

Stef, nice saw. Pretty clean for its age.

Lastly I was gonna post pics of my new Ferrari, but the fridge was blocking the cord!

G'night!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, you guys just can't stop talking about my huge deck…..lol.

Forget the beer. I'm on a Sailor Jerry kick. This stuff's nummy.










Buncha beer snobs.


----------



## Pezking7p

Huge deck…better take it easy orb hog might get confused and show up at your door.

John, the plane pictured is a #5. I tried to stage a pic with some shavings from the #7 but gave up when I couldn't get any shavings!


----------



## camps764




----------



## derosa

That's funny Todd, my wife is notorious for doing the same thing. The girl is something of a daredevil and she loves stopping for those kind of photos. 
Sailor Jerry is a fav but the local shop turned me on to Kraken black rum, that stuff drinks easy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Scotty.

So your priorities were improper Todd?

That is sexy Steff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Steve- Yup. Love me some bourbon. That's my fav, but I gotsta mix it up with my vices. 
Btw, gonna make a run out to Paul's the next week if you get away from diaper changin. Feelin the need to hoard some more walnut. I need to start hoarding white oak too. My patio furniture is lookin sad.

Hasn't the old my camera cable is in the closet being blocked by the fridge excuse been a little overly used?
Todd cracks me up.


----------



## Airframer

So which of you Yanks entered the Jerk Off contest this year?


----------



## Slyy

Eric, glad to hear about the job. Hurry up and wait might suck, but at least it's paid for currently. Hoping it still works out perfect for ya.

JMart the whale is pretty cool. Seen a few dolphins but never an orca, 'cept at SeaWorld. I'll take a stiff fin over a flopy one any day! (Ignore this one).

Had my best bud over after work planning out upcoming vacay to Memphis next month. Should be a good time, already mentioned how we got to stop at some antique places not the wife, I've convinced him and the wives that my sickness has needs!!!!!

Wish I had more time to hang out in the forum with y'all and celebrate your whale sightings and jerk-offs. But, alas, some of us have to work when we're at work  !!!!

Tomorrow is the obligatory half week day off, time to get some stuf done around the shop. I'm really hoping to start a plan going with the Mallet Swap and then working up a workbench!


----------



## jmartel

Slyy,

You can actually go up to Lime Kiln State Park on San Juan Island and whale watch from shore. There are 3 resident Orca Pods that swim up and down the Haro Strait. They go south to feed in the Salish sea, and then head north again.

http://goo.gl/maps/RHUAX

It's a ferry ride from Anacortes on the mainland over to Friday Harbor. Cool island to hang out on and see stuff on.

They typically go pretty close to shore, so you get a better view from there than you do on the Whale Watch tours that follow them around.










That's from standing on the shore watching them. Victoria, BC is in the background.

And RE: the view from my office, yeah it sucks. Sometimes I have to work offsite and I have to look at this crap.










You know, I really just hate living in Seattle.


----------



## woodcox

I feel like sometimes my bad parent counter needs a Dewey decimal setup with my two year old. 
Woken up from a doze on the couch today to see my minion digging in her Easter lily plant from grandma that was sitting on the couch table. From couch to counter to get the camera she had proceeded to uproot it with a toss and not loosing eye contact she broke the glass sump plate onto the floor. Nice little dent in my floor now. Her go to look of whatcha gonna do about it daddy is disturbing. Spite and pushing your buttons was one of her first dominant personality developments. She's generally a great kid but she pulled her parents cards long ago and can play them well. Oh yeah….did I mention she is just barely TWO!


----------



## jordanp

Looks like BRK has himself a big red deck..

Putting my newly acquired Stanley 95 and 71 to use on a new commission job. They are working beautifully


----------



## theoldfart

I know how good the 71 is and also the MF 77 (closed throat) but still hunting for the 95 experience.


----------



## chrisstef

How could they have a contest like that and not invite me, Eric. I think its funny when people call us Yanks. I actually had to read the article to figure out what a jerk-off really was. Homemade jerky come to find out. Dried and shriveled up appears to have multiple meanings based upon the photograph.

Some nice clean dados there Jordan. Your wife show you how to do those?

WC - its scary how at 2 years old they know how to play the game all ready. Mines approaching 2 and he's got it down. He can be a rotten little guy then flash you a smile and say something all cute like to make you forget what a di(k he just was. He let loose a monster back to sack dump this morning and proceeded to kick and scream and fling his poo diaper like some kind of caged monkey which royally pissed his mother off and then, once cleaned up, he opens the closet door, walks inside it, peek out, smiles, and goes "buh-bye" waving at his mom. Manipulator of the finest degree.


----------



## Airframer

I figured, considering the name of the contest, referring to y'all as Yanks was the only course to take…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well Steve has the right whiskey! And here in keeping with Jmart's post, here is why I like working in Chattanooga!


----------



## ToddJB

Sailor Jerry's - Only had it once, but it was a great experience. My buddy has an old time barber shop were he gives hot shaves. My beard stays firmly attached to my face almost always, but once every few years I get a hankering to take it off. The last time I did I went to the barber shop where I was treated to hot towels, shop made shaving cream and repeated shots of S.J. It was a wonderful treat.

And Red, if I may be a whiskey snob for just a moment. Steve posted a pick of Tennessee Whiskey, not bourbon.

Snobbery over.


----------



## john2005

"Manipulators of the first degree"

AMEN ON THAT!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pro shave is something I have not experienced, gonna find me one. Thanks for the heads up you filthy whiskey snob.


----------



## Slyy

JMart, the wife would LOVE to live in Seattle, she has a close friend who teaches at U of W. The culture, nature and environment there is pretty grand. I gotta say though, the long days of clouds would kill my astronomy buzz pretty bad. I've got a nice big telescope but it don't see through clouds.

Bourbon:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Great, now we've got beer and bourbon snobs.

If you need me, I'll be in my shop mumbling about Lie Nielsen's superiority to all other hand tools.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sly, Go ahead and make the move. The women in Seattle are pretty good lookin and curtains are considered extraneous…or so I have heard.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And if you are in the mood for international flavor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^So now we know what your soft-soled shoes and binoculars are all about.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And black hoodie…don't forget the black hoodie.


----------



## Mosquito

did my first beaded T&G last night, for the back of the saw till. Phone was dead at the time, so I'll have to get a picture of it today…

Also, micro adjustment on #45 fence is amazing…


----------



## jmartel

Slyy, if you have a big astronomy habit, head to Arizona, Utah, or New Mexico. Can't get any better than there in the US.

For WA, once you get east of the Cascades, the clouds go away quite fast. It's also much hotter in the summer and colder in the winter, however.


----------



## chrisstef

T - you gotta get down on a hot barber shave with a straight razor. I only do it once in a while but the barber shop I go to will do it along with serving $1 espresso's and from time to time, random bouts of speaking/swearing in Italian. I still make the 40 minute ride to get my hair cut there. Love that place. Haircut is still $12.

Also - 12 year Jameson. Yes please. I like to keep a lil stash o whiskey in me shop. (leprachuan voice).


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ya know Stef, one of the truly sad things about our world today is that the real, old fashioned barber shop is going away. The smell of bay rum, Field and Stream on the table, hot lather to shave your neck….

When I was a kid it was an every other Saturday tradition to go the the barber and then afterward to walk across to the Greyhound Depot and have chili dogs and real, honest to goodness root beer. I guess the taste for the finer things in life really does start young.

As for the Jameson, good stuff indeed!

But, while she may kiss you because you are Irish, it's the Scotsman she wants to go home with….


----------



## 7Footer

I need to go try out that hot shave deal, never have, every person I've talked to who's done it say it's the best shave they've ever had.

I'm not a huge hard-alky guy do enjoy some whisky and scotch now and a again, but a couple years ago I got to try some McCallan 25, holy crap it was incredible. I'd never tasted straight alcohol that with flavor that good.

I've been messing around with the steel wool in vinegar thing for the past week or so, that is one of the weirdest things I've ever seen in my life, especially what it does to oak.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree KG - there's something to be said about the old timey barber shops. The guy that owns this one started it when he was 22-23, about 15 years ago, and ive been going ever since he opened. There's something to be said about conversations floating between the 3 barbers and all the customers in the place that makes it very unique. I really dig that feeling. You come in, sign your name on a piece of scratch paper, brew yourself a little espresso, watch some sportscenter and wait your turn. At the end theres some hot lather on the neck and around the ears for a final touch up with a stropped straight razor. Only once in the last 12 years have I gone to another barber shop. Some punk kid shaved my neck with a dull razor and no cream. Never again.

7 - Ive been wating to play with that vinegar and steel wool mixture on some QSWO for a while now. Post some pics when you can, I find it pretty interesting.


----------



## 7Footer

Edit: WTF- double post I guess? Thats weird

Here's me watching the effect:









I actually took a time lapse video of it last night, but I thought I hit record before putting some of it on the wood and I guess I didn't… You can still see it but its just so crazy. I might have a pic or 2 I can post.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef, from the time of my first hair cut till the day I reported for boot camp only 2 people cut my hair. After boot camp and tech school I went home and back to my regular barber. from then (1977) until I moved to GA only 2 more people did. A total of 4 (not counting military barbers) in 40 years.

Then the Georgia Saga… After getting my hair cut at great clips by a different person every time for 6 years I was going nuts! I have now found a decent, real barber shop. Paul is an LSU fan but since he is a real Cajun it's OK. And he cuts my hair with a set of Whal clippers that his dad bought when he went to barber school in the 50's. There is a lot to be said for consistency.


----------



## 7Footer

I think I posted a pic of this glue up a couple weeks ago, it was a practice mallet for the swap coming up, well I decided to put some of the vinegar solution on it. Kind of wish I wouldn't have, it definitely looked better before! But it was a practice mallet so no big deal. Then last night I was making a couple of those centergauge things because I am tired of measuring. The mallet is oak & mahogany and the centergauges are all oak.




































It takes about 5-10 minutes for it to fully darken, oak is the most noticeable right away. I also put a little on some doug fir and poplar, and when you wipe it on at first it just looks like the wood is wet, then you come back a few minutes later and its dark brown. As Keanu would say, Whooooaaaaaahhhhhhh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Many of the older ways/methods have a charm to them.

Leaving your money on the bar and your tip in the well (allowing the tender to do his job and not fussing with a wallet), sh!t like that which dad and grandad pass down.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa, I didn't think it would have had that big of a darkening effect 7. Could you sand it back a little bit? Whatcha think cause it to darken so much? The wood? The long soak? Too much wool? Or ya think it was just the darker the berry the sweeter the juice kinda thing?


----------



## Slyy

7' I've read a bit about the vinegar/wool thing. Gotta say those results looks real promising. Must try out!!

Was getting my haircut at a cheap salon style place when we first moved 6 years ago to the city we love in now. Missed my old place where I went to the same guy every time. Wash, cut, shave, $15. New crap place, 2 years ago found out the chick who cut my hair most often, committed check fraud using info on the checks I had written her, fired her, fired the hair place. Found a new one, Bill's Barber shop. He and his wife have run it for 30 some odd years, only other employees are two daughters and a niece. $13 all day long, hot shave, damn good haircut, good conversation. Forgot what I'd been missing. They offer a hot shave-o-the-face, but with the one Native American gene I inherited from great-great grandfather, ain't much point. Now the hot neck shave and sideburns though….....

A barber is a lifong choice I think. Maybe one of the most loyal and loyalty inspiring professions left on this earth.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - yeah, that solution has an ebonizing effect on hardwoods, and an aging effect on soft woods. I'm not a fan of the hardwood look it leaves, but it's great if you are using reclaimed materials and have an exposed fresh cut edge just to do some touch ups.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here in Las Vegas we have barber shops where the barber is a scantily clad woman of questionable reputation. Of course I have my wife cut my hair.


----------



## 7Footer

I think the amount of wool makes a difference but idk how much, I put 1 full pad of 0000 in about 1.5 cups of vinegar and it took it about 3 days to dissolve, but only dissolved about 70% of it. I put a half a pad of 00 steel wool in another container and it's been marinating for a week and hasn't dissolved at all. Yeah the other weird thing its that it doesn't soak in very far at all, I chamfered one of the edges just a little with a mini plane and it came right off, I didn't sand it but I'm sure you can lighten it up fairly easy based on the plane results.

I kind of like the effect on the oak, but only for certain stuff, and not when there are multiple wood species in the same piece, it takes away from the contrast of the woods. I'm contemplating applying it to the front of that mobile workstation I made a few months ago, it's Doug Fir, and the piece of fir I tested it on was the same stuff and I like how you could see the grain detail in it still after it darkened, slightly zebrawood-ish.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like a pretty cool little project to tinker with 7.

Ill be damned if this isn't the most fitting description of one of our very own.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hammer, we used to have a place called The Adult Mini-Mall. The "anchor store" was Big Bertha's Bordello and Adult Chili Parlor. (The chilli was so-so) But the coolest thing in the place was the nude car wash. You pull in the big garage and they would close the door and was your car. They started out in short shorts and tee shirts and the more you tipped them the less they wore. One of the guys on my shift had the cleanest car in the firehouse after that place opened. It turns out that, if the tip was big enough, the girls would climb up and sit on your sunroof while they washed the top.

Some of them got caught washing some things which caused the local constabulary to ensure compliance with the law to take a dim view of their efforts to keep the motoring public in clean vehicles. A shame some have to screw it up for everyone. Otherwise, it was a pretty good business model.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Follow up- So my tax guy received some of our correspondence back from the IRS "return to sender." After double checking the address and contacting the postmaster, it seems the IRS had neglected to pay their PO box fees in Atlanta. Oh the friggin irony.


----------



## chrisstef

Probably got mixed in with the 2.8 million they handed out in bonuses this year Red.


----------



## Slyy

Hahahahahahaha Epic Fail IRS!!!!

KG, only hand car washed we have around here are local church groups and middle schools razing cash for trips. Not sure that same business model would apply…... Hahahaha!


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, that's my bus! Hope they left the candy.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, friggin IRS, such a joke. They are the absolute worst to deal with, say one thing and do another. Our company has been audited 2x in the last four years and since I do most of the accounting I've had to sit down with them both times. Both times they haven't found anything but just come up with some BS to get paid so they can justify their time spent here.

Hope everything came out in your favor Red.

The worst part is when they first come and meet with you, I was asked questions like this - Who picks up the mail? Who opens the mail? Who makes bank deposits? Who prepares bank deposits? And then they look at you like you are being interrogated, it's just unreal.

They don't even have a PO Box here for the West Coast Red, just send it to thee IRS in Ogden UT, maybe the the ATL office needs to take note! Lol.


----------



## Mosquito

Speaking of buses… was at a friends wedding, and the reception was held at his uncles place (about an hour and 20 minutes North of Fargo, North Dakota). He had these two busses there…



















Inside the yellow bus, twin blown hemi's. No, not twin blowers, twin engines, both blown.


----------



## woodcox

Ahh Ogden, the armpit of Utah. Amphetamines rampant.


----------



## ToddJB

So, disenchanted with the recommended hardwood provider I started searching for local sawyers and came across this guy…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seems legit…. What's your point?


----------



## chrisstef

What Tony said. Ive also heard that blah blah timber is huuge in Europe.


----------



## Slyy

Mos, those are some sweet buses! Happen to know how he ran the motors to drivetrain? Cool car!!!


----------



## Mosquito

I do not Slyy. I didn't get a very good look on the inside of it. There was a lot to look at lol


----------



## ShaneA

Well hopefully he has the blah blah blah lumber reasonably priced. I haven't used it myself, but would look forward to seeing some completed projects using it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I think Stef is right…wasn't there a Disney move about Backtoo of the Blah Blah Grove. Kind of like Tarzan only in South America?


----------



## walden

Todd - That is hilarious! At least he's not like some of the other shops that say they have great stuff and then you get there and its crap. I haven't found a great lumber source either. Let me know if you do. Austin Hardwoods is just OK. Not sure I would recommend it. Its more of a construction lumber yard that dabbles in finer woods.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah Austin is where I've been, but felt it was pretty high price for as much volume as they do.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's a shame intermountain only has a branch in grand junction. I like that place.

http://www.intermountainwood.com/

edit: or try woodfinder.com


----------



## walden

Red - I'll be out that way in May. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd, the downside to ordering is you can't see it to pick it out your self. With that said,

http://www.chattanoogahardwood.com/


----------



## walden

If I find some wood out in Grand Junction, I'll have to find a way to strap it to the top of my teardrop camper. It does have mounts for a roof rack. I bet a I could pick one up cheap on Craigslist.


----------



## 489tad

Mos those buses are sick but I wAnt that Duster in the back so I can relive my youth.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Walden, have you looked at any of this thread???

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41195


----------



## walden

Dan - How many transmissions did you destroy back then?


----------



## walden

Tim - I have seen that thread. Cracks me up! Some people think they have the Holy Grail for sale.


----------



## Pezking7p

Walden, camper looks about as big as your house. . actually I'm jelly of the camper, I'd love to do a motor tour of the US.

Life is good in Hudson Wisconsin. Spent today talking about measurement systems. Tomorrow is cloudy with a chance of statistics.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Here is some lumber…white oak anyone??

http://nwga.craigslist.org/mat/4436549136.html


----------



## walden

Its a lot of fun. I took it on a three month road trip last summer to see a bunch of the National Parks.


----------



## Pezking7p

Walden, I have this impression that you live a life of care free adventure. Please tell us, is your life awesome?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

walden- if it's like the one in Omaha, you don't have to have an acct. They do cash sales. And they will work with you on the price depending on the amount your buying. But you can't rummage around like other hardwood dealer. Have to take "of the top" supposedly. I've just never had a problem because their stuff is all select grade….and the prices are very competitive.


----------



## walden

Pezking - I can't lie; its pretty awesome. I only have two passions in life: woodworking and camping. Several years ago I was working 60-80 hours a week and had no free time. I decided there were too many things I wanted to do before I die, so I sold my house and most of my possessions and reduced my expenses way down, allowing me to become debt free. I now work part-time as a tech writer and spend the rest of my time doing what I love. In the winter, I'm at the workbench. In the summer, I hook up the teardrop and hit the wide open road.

I rigged the camper and my car so I can work from anywhere, including secluded camping spots and still be able to get on the Internet to send in projects. It's kind of funny. Last summer I was sitting at a picnic table looking out at the mountains in Glacier National Park when a client called. He mentioned how over-worked he was and how sick he was at staring at the drab grey walls of his cubicle. Thinking back at my previous work life, all I could say was,"I know how you feel."


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice gig Walden. I have a friend (now retired) who's job for years was working for the Department of Natural Resources collecting water samples from every river in West Virginia. He called himself "a professional camper". Lived in his little motor home with free camping at state parks and the state buying his gas.

Personally, as far as the worlds best job is concerned….have you ever read the back of a box of condoms? Where it says "pre-tested"? now there is good work if you can get it! "Hey Boss?


> You need someone to work through lunch


? Me and Suzie got ya covered on that!"


----------



## Slyy

Well, with the impending mallet swap happening, I felt it was high time I finish the myriad of plane restos I've done by actually sharpening all the dang things. I have given it a good go several times but never really felt happy with the results. I've always got the impression from my fellow LJ's that sharpening is a bit of a journey for most, guess I'm no different. Took some tips from around here, including Rojo's excellent blog on the subject. 
My wife thought I was totally crazy (gave me that look) but made her take the picture:








First "shave the hair off my arm) I've gotten. Gotta say it makes a ridiculous difference on wood, duh!

Planing the gunk and old finish off that maple bed I found a sharp plan actually kinda works…...









Used be like this








Underneath is some of this


----------



## Pezking7p

Reminds of of that old joke about how you reuse a condom…

Walden, you're a braver man than I. I would pursue hobbies every day if I could, but I'm also very ambitious at work so it's hard to balance. Lately I've been really realizing that if I spend all my time at work, get promoted and become rich, it doesn't matter because I won't enjoy any of my time outside of work. So I'm working on balancing. Part of me wants to do what you did but I know that will never happen.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, are you from Hudson or is that just where you're visiting?

-

Here's my first ever beaded T&G in the back of the saw till.


















And even though the glue is still drying, I couldn't not see what it looked like with a couple of saws in it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jake, some nice looking tiger maple hiding under that gunk! A sharp plane is a joyous thing.

Mos, love the beading. I live in NC, I'm visiting our plant here for training, but I was born in MN.


----------



## walden

Looking good Mos!

Pezking - You can do it. I had two big motivations to make it happen besides my dream itself. The house I bought was in an older neighborhood filled with retirees. We always tell ourselves that we'll work hard and then have the time and money to do what we want in retirement. But I would go for a walk around my neighborhood about 11am every Saturday and see retirees in the late 60s and early 70s that were still in their bathrobes and could barely make it to the mail box. After talking to a few, they said they had the same dream, but had worked themselves too hard and now weren't physically able to go after their dreams.

I also started having health issues working that job. After being admitted to the hospital and have a series of tests run on me, my doctor concluded I was literally working myself to death. He said if I didn't change, I would be dead in 5 years by the age of 40. Turns out my body doesn't handle stress well and triggers a sever case of Hypoglycemia. That's all I needed to hear. I'm now 41 and my doctor here says I'm as healthy as an ox because of my new lifestyle. I hike about 25 miles a week in summer and 10-12 on snowshoes in the winter.

Find that balance and live your life before its too late Pez.

Edit: That's all for the motivational speech. Now back to the woodworking obsession.


----------



## Slyy

I suspect the job that nearly worked Walden (aka The Man's Man) to death:


----------



## walden

How did you know Slyy? The slogan was Quicker Picker Upper, but I just got to a point I couldn't picker upper quicker'nougher anymore. Haha!


----------



## Airframer

I hear they make a little blue pill for that now…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff fellas.

walden- Your an intriguing character. Years back I thumbed my nose at the man by going the Dave Ramsey anit-debt route. Best thing I ever did. I still lead a very blue collar life….but I am happy.

Sly- passed the shave test….good!. It gets more fun now.


----------



## jmartel

I'm working on the anti-debt stuff. Between the wife and I, we graduated 4 years ago with about $110k in loans. We are down to about $68k now. I'll have one loan paid off (started out at $25k) by the end of Summer, and another paid off probably by about that time next year (also started around $25k). The rest won't be paid off early since it's a 0.15% interest rate. That'll be done in about 6 years paying at the normal rate anyway.

Other than that, we live a pretty simple life. Total expenses including loan payments are about 1 of our incomes, so no real stresses with bills.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, we Ramsey-ites, as well. Though we do have home debt, as I didn't want to rent til we could afford a house in all cash.


----------



## walden

That's great Red. All that matters is that you're happy.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart that's the way to do it. When my wife and I got out of school we had 6 figures between the both of us with college loans, had them paid off in 5 years, with one of those years both us us worker ministry job that paid nearly nothing. Live simple, get the debt out of the way, and then bask in knowing you've given the man the finger.


----------



## walden

Todd - That's my plan too, but I think I'm going to buy a piece of land and built a small place on it. I don't want to rent forever. I think I could do it with minimal loans if a get creative.


----------



## ToddJB

For sure you could. Build a simple pole building, collect super cheap used materials, and build as you go. I finished my basement at a pretty minimal cost because I planned it according to the deals I could find.

Example: we have 5 solid wood doors in the basement because before I framed anything I found them on CL for $20 a piece.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Always interesting how woodworking attracts all us…....simpletons.


----------



## jmartel

I like to live simply. I think you're just simple in the head, Red.


----------



## Pezking7p

Paid off my car and my fiancées car last year. All I have left is some cheap student loans and my houses. The houses are suuuper cheap and on 15yr loans so no biggie. We don't have cable, so our bills are trash, internet, electricity, and phones.


----------



## jmartel

Our car is paid for, my bike is paid for, no cable, internet is only $26/month, my wife just got a work phone and I will be getting one soon so that bill will go away, so it's just the house, sewer/water/trash/gas/electric, and loans.


----------



## Mosquito

Car and student loans for both me and the Fiance. We hope to keep both our cars for a fair amount of time (I certainly do my best to keep mine in good shape), so hoping the car payment won't be hanging around for too much longer.

Though my grandpa was always a pretty big car guy, and his advice was "You hate your car payment if you love what you drive", so there's that too, I guess lol.

No house, so no mortgage yet, but would be nice have one instead of rent. $1400/month on rent sucks


----------



## 7Footer

Man look at all you debt free folk. Wish I could say the same, I'm not too bad off tho and about to have 2x the income so I'm looking forward to that.

On a different note, Blazers now up 2-0 and bring it back home to Rip City for the next two games. Unreal game again, Aldridge drops 43 and 15 and is the first player in Blazers history to have back to back 40 point games. 
*I'm freaking out man….*


----------



## KelvinGrove

Debt is dumb, cash is king, and the paid off mortgage has replaced the BMW as the status symbol of choice."


----------



## Airframer

Yep… 2am feels much earlier than it did in my 20's that is for sure…


----------



## camps764

Word airframer. We had one of those nights last night too. Ours was "I'll cry because I'm hungry, then refuse to eat anything."

I ended up driving around Omaha for about an hour so the baby would sleep in the truck and the wife could catch a quick nap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Steve, you're in Omaha? My son is a sophomore at CU. I spend some quality time in Omaha myself back in the 80s… Love that city.


----------



## chrisstef

Sippin on some coffee and waiting for a client to show up so i can tour this 6800 sqft house they need torn down. The view aint so bad ….










"I work to live, i dont live to work"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like a beautiful day there….


----------



## KelvinGrove

It's odd seeing that stef, our trees are already fully leafed out. What will end up in the spot where the house is now? And why are they tearing it down?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea were just starting to get buds on the trees now, a little late this year from all the cold we had this winter. In its place will be a new smaller house with what looks like an infinity pool overlooking the valley. Why are they tearing it down? Beats the hell outta me, more money than brains? Its a pretty exclusive neighborhood up there on top of the mountain so they must have bought it for the view and don't need all 6800 sqft but your guess is as good as mine bud. For a house that large the finishes in it are pretty lackluster. Lots of 90's brass and odd colored marble. The mahogany handrails and cherry French doors are pretty sweet though.

A beautiful 52 degrees and windy. Spring is clawing its way in … slowly. Very slowly.


----------



## ToddJB

Smaller house - like 6200?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol from the looks of the plot plan ive been given id say in the 3500 square foot range. Just a lil shack up on the hill ya know.

The best part of walking this house today was taking a sub down to the basement. We get into this small little room that houses 2 oil tanks. In the corner theres a little baseboard heater. As we walk out of the room one of em goes "what the hell is on the heater there? Looks like a turd" So he grabs a stick and pokes it, it was a coiled up baby timber rattlesnake, maybe 10-12" long. I haven't seen a bunch of grown ass men scatter like that in a while.


----------



## ToddJB

"'Looks like a turd' So he grabs a stick and pokes it" - that's some odd logic that I feel derives from a personal life I don't want to know about.


----------



## chrisstef

Heavy equipment operators are a very special breed. Intriguing fellows. A perfect mcdonalnds milkshake turd needs to be poked when stumbled upon inside of a million dollar home, I cant argue with that logic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## ShaneA

You have rattlesnakes and open lands like that in CT? Shows what I know.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, yup Shane, its not all highways and snobs until you get down into the southern portion of the state that borders new york. You can actually find pretty much any sort of living youd like in this little state just not on a huge scale in one way or another. Farms, city life, ghettos, worn down old manufacturing cities rotting away, suburban snobbery, you name it, we gots it.

The timber rattlers are endangered up here but they can still be found in heavily wooded areas, and in the basement of emptied houses apparently.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No one else found it funny that Todd feigned ignorance to turd poking?


----------



## ToddJB

Lets see - Mansion that has rattle snakes and sticks in it… Stef, can you look around for a board game called Jumani?


----------



## chrisstef

Well I think it was a curtain rod but I cant be certain. It was metallic in nature. I just figured stick was easier.

Seriously Todd, ya never poked something that you found that just seemed too odd to be where it was? I mean why would a turd be on a heater against a wall? Who laid such a turd? How did it coil so perfectly? Why didn't it stink? These questions needed to be addressed and they were.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah, we know you've poked a turd a time or two Stef… deviant.


----------



## Airframer

I believe it is called "Poo Archaeology". A world of information can be gathered from poo poking such as.. how long it has been there, what the specimen's diet consists of.. can you throw it at your coworker. You know.. stuff like that.


----------



## Mosquito

AF, it's just "Paleontology", and they're classified as trace fossils


----------



## 7Footer

I mean come on, who hasn't poked a turd at some point in their life? 
It would've been even better if someone goes 'hey bro take a pic of this' then went over and popped a squat like it was their doing. They then realize its a rattler and proceed to $hit their own pants. Maybe if the client weren't around.


----------



## ToddJB

My wife and I came home from vacation once, we swung by our friends, picked up our puppy and headed to the house. I was grabbing stuff from the car and bringing it in. Ran down to the basement to drop some stuff off and was stopped in my tracks by a huge man pile of poo right in the middle of the floor. My immediate thought was that one of my friends had broke in and thought it would be hilarious to take a dump on our floor (the wife was super bothered by this). So I draft a quick email to the likely suspects and send it off.

Later that night as we're sleeping we hear what sounds like someone pouring a cup of water on the floor. It was our puppy having diarrhea all over the place. Poor little guy was so bound up by us being gone for a week that he didn't poop the whole time, and apparently when we got home he immediately ran down stairs and crapped his net weight on my basement floor, which then opened the flood gates for the next few days. Still to this day I cannot believe that much came out of such a little animal.


----------



## Airframer

And see Todd.. had you poked it you would have seen bits of kibble and known it was your dog sparing your friends the indignity of being an accused floor pooper..

Poo poking is not just fun.. IT'S SCIENCE!


----------



## Airframer

In the Navy we take poo poking to a whole 'nother level…. google "Waffle Stomp".. your life will never be the same again.. trust me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Done it.


----------



## 7Footer

^bahahahaha. Gross, glad I didn't do a Google video search. Urban Dictionary is enough for me. My question though is why does it show a pic of Gary Busey, about 1/3 way down the page there is the image link and Busey is the 2nd pic. Lol

Thats funny stuff Todd, your friends still 'flick you $hit' about that email now and again?


----------



## Airframer

^ I believe that.. (Tony)


----------



## KelvinGrove

The difference---

Yankees = "what the hell is on the heater there? Looks like a turd" So he grabs a stick and pokes it, it was a coiled up baby timber rattlesnake, maybe 10-12" long. I haven't seen a bunch of grown ass men scatter like that in a while.

Southerners = "what the hell is on the heater there? Looks like a turd" So he grabs a stick and pokes it, it was a coiled up baby timber rattlesnake, maybe 10-12" long. I haven't seen a bunch of grown ass men pull out guns and blast a dinky little snake like that in a while….Bullets flying everywhere.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ waffle stomp. Hilarious.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good lord…this thread has taken a really crappy turn. Do any of you guys know the way back to the main road?


----------



## KelvinGrove

I don't know which amazes me more….Eric knowing what that is or someone coming up with it to start with…..

It's kind of like the first guy to eat eggs…."Hey!!!! Look what just came out of that chicken's ass….ya recon we can eat that?"


----------



## Airframer

Tim - When all the sh!tters are broke and you have been eating galley food for months.. things have to happen somewhere…. just sayin'

It's still not as bad as Shower Babies.. there's another little gem to search for. Lets just say shower shoes are not enough.. never enough.. *shiver..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Or if you are at a chick's house that you don't know very well and there is no paper on the roll. It's early, she's still asleep….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Can't find your friggin' keys anyways….


----------



## Airframer

..and you still haven't realized she isn't a she…


----------



## KelvinGrove

I have never had that happen Eric


----------



## Airframer

Which one.. crapped in a shower or woke up next to a dude?


----------



## Slyy

Eric musta had some tuck stop tranny experience it seems. Ain't a roll of quarters for the turnpike bud!


----------



## Airframer

Thailand is a dangerous place. We had this kid get separated from his liberty buddy one night. He showed up to the ship (late) the next morning proud as can be. Apparently he had gone home with some "chick" from the bar that night and had finally became a "Man" so to speak. When he mentioned how it was a little odd that she only wanted a backdoor man… we just didn't have the heart to tell him.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Edit: Question answered.

Hahahah!!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shower babies! Class is in session. Fantastic information being disseminated by AF today.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha! Isn't the other thing everyone says to watch out for over there is if anyone asks if you want to see a Ping Pong show?


----------



## Airframer

Hell no.. you go to those! That's just good old fashioned wholesome entertainment!

Yep, the heads underway are probably the most dangerous spot on the whole ship as far as I am concerned. Just the thought of touching one of the shower walls sends shudders down my spine. You will finally get clean and rinsed then the boat will rock sending you falling against the wall and rape shower commences all over again. Not to over look the condensation collecting on the ceiling re-hydrating the decades of schmutz that has been forming up there (and no one has dared to clean) then the catapult will launch rattling everything and making it rain in the shower.. yet another rape shower moment there… basically forget the flight deck.. the real battles are fought here..


----------



## chrisstef

Shower babies must be like egg drop soup in a hot tub. All set on both accounts.

Also this from Slyy's post …. tuck stop tranny …now that's funny.


----------



## 7Footer

Looolll!!

AF is killin' it today.

For some reason I thought ping pong shows were something different. Sounds like a great time!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Eric, actually that would be never experienced either.

And by the by. I had some good duty and some "live in a tent in a swamp crapping in an honest to god outhouse" experiences….non of which ever made me want to join the Navy.

All this to say, a toast to all who serve.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The shower rape scenario almost creeped me out.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And one for Eric's shipmates.


----------



## Airframer

The shower rape scenario almost creeped me out.

Then I feel accomplished today…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef do you remember your first shower rape?


----------



## ToddJB

Not sure I would survived the military.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd, Without starting a debate on politics, there are no conditions under which I would serve with the current leadership.


----------



## ToddJB

Mine wasn't a political statement - I just like showers too much.


----------



## ShaneA

If some poor LJ wandered in here for the first…I imagine they would be horrified. But able to take away a few new terms to throw around the office. So not all would be lost.


----------



## chrisstef

I do T. 2001. In a college dormitory they called "the jungle". I lived there, with a roommate, in a 12' x 12' concrete block room with crumbling ceilings and flaking paint. The heat only had 2 settings, off and Africa. Down the long corridor lived a juice head who we will call el Roberto. He was a hulk of a man with backne the size of red grapes but he's irrelevant to the story. 2 doors down from him lived pat and greg, two sloppy kids whos floor was so saturated in beer and who knows what else, it had been known to steal addidas sandals, unrelenting its grip for months at a time. Theyre also irrelevant to this story. That floor had a gang shower and was one of the oldest dorms on campus. It was well known that you wanted unit #1 so that one could stay upstream from any schmeg that one could encounter as it made its way to the waffle maker in unit #3. It was my first week there and I was a little fish in a big pond unaccustomed to this new life I was embarking on as a young man. I finally got the courage to try out this new arrangement, so I grabbed my shower caddy, donned my flip flops, gave it a few tugs to 1/4 chub it just in case I got walked in on and made my way across the hall to the gang shower. Now if I have managed to captivate you with this immense amount of bull$hit I would just like to inform you all that Tony sucks, is a huge fan of ham planets, and wears womens underwear because he like the feeling of unending wedgies.


----------



## Mosquito

lol damn it 'Stef


----------



## ToddJB

Tell me more about this shower caddy… was he more like Bagger Vance or the Homeless guy from Happy Gilmore? What happened if you didn't tip him at the end of the shower?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are one of my heroes Stef. Honest to goodness.

Oh and lol @ "gave it a few tugs".


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef SCORES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice story Stef.


----------



## Mosquito

that story reminds me of Sean Connery

"What's the difference between a mallard with a cold and you? One's a sick duck; I can't remember the rest but your mother's a whore!"


----------



## chrisstef

Like this Mos:










Todd - Happy Glimore style as he only wore one shoe, and he got a tip all right, each and every time.


----------



## 7Footer

Gave it a few tugs to 1/4 chub just in case I got walked in on

hahahaha. Effing classic.


----------



## Pezking7p

When first looking at my house, I pulled up this metal cover over the water heater in the kitchen, I found a big snake staring back at me, just a few inches from my face. Luckily it was just a rat snake.


----------



## Slyy

I wonder how many covers Eric's pulled to find a snake staring at him?

truck stop Stef, but tuck works just as well!


----------



## jmartel

Todd, Eric joined the Navy solely because he enjoys the showers there too much. You know why he uses powdered soap, right? Because it takes longer to pick up when you drop it.

Also, steel splinters are the worst.


----------



## Pezking7p

So how does the story end? Inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## Airframer

Stef you pre-chub just to impress your shower mates? Always thinking of others this guy..

Jmart - That soap drops it is dead to me. That which lands on the tile… stays on the tile..


----------



## KelvinGrove

"Me thinks the framer doth protest her virtue too vigorously!"


----------



## ToddJB

Unless its poop or spoog… in which case it's crammed down the drain.


----------



## chrisstef

Its not so much as to impress as it is to not be embarrassed. There was a kid on my high school football team who was basically famous for the pre-shower tug n chub. Don't wanna get too carried away though, jus sayin.

Cut loose early by the boss man. Heading home to finish off grouting the kitchen. Let the fun begin.

Pez - you can finish the story any which way your mind would like it to travel in. Its was a long written ploy to deliver the final line mixed with random factoids from my first year in college embellished in particular areas to add comical relief.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spooge goes on the soap not the tile.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Temporary construction conference room. Nothing like being the first one there for a boring meeting.










No going home early for me today. At least I don't have to grout!


----------



## theoldfart

The post man rang twice!
First, an auger bit file NOS









Look out RJ's
Then something from the Lateral guy, who by the way is a professional packer. See for yourself









This thing could have been drop kicked from Mars and not suffer a scratch. A thing of beauty. Graceful curves. Subtle knob you can caress. I give you 








Need to get/make a rear handle.


----------



## chrisstef

That a Victor OF? Shes niiice.

Love some boring job meetings dontcha Paul. I like to pull up stupid picture on my phone and slide em to the guy next to me to see if i can get him to laugh and interrupt the meeting.

Just pulled a tick out of my lil guys head. Wtf. Tryin to feast on my boys melon like that. Caught it good and early as we think he picked it up this morning at daycare while they were outside. Not cool.


----------



## Pezking7p

Well in my mind your met a really nice guy in the showers that day who was impressed with your "performance" to say the least. Things didn't work out between you two, but you'll always remember that as the first time you let your guard down and learned to just be yourself with someone.


----------



## Airframer

At least all he brought home was a little blood sucker and not the plague. Since we took my kid out of daycare he went from getting sick every other week to not being sick since.. coincidence? I think not lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Stanley Rule and Level, 113 type b casting.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet grab Kev! Need to pick me up an auger file. Takes a while using tiny POS harbor freight needle files


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, i have been using an older set of Simonds needle files. This file is designed for the job, should go much better now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Kev. Congrats bud.

Friggin' ticks.

Funny thing is Pez, you are probably not far off.

What are you going to do to exercise his immune system now Eric?


----------



## Airframer

I just let him lick the windows.. which is a genetic trait in this house.


----------



## ToddJB

Before I make tons of these… Do ya'll think these plinth blocks look okay? This is my trial one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not bad. Your you opposed to softening the corners some?


----------



## ToddJB

Not opposed to it, but just don't know by how much.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Even knocking of the edge with a little sandpaper helps. My preference is a slight chamfer with a block plane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

or this has a 1/8" round over with the router. And my kids have proceeded to beat the crap out of it.


----------



## Mosquito

Got the saw till out of the clamps, and did a little shuffling of storage impliments


----------



## ToddJB

Eased edge it is… and just sharpened the 65 up last night


----------



## Tim457

Jake, Paul Sellers has a video where he uses a saw file instead of an auger bit file.

+1 to Dave Ramsey. He came to speak to the company I worked at when I was in college which already talked about similar ideas. Though since our student loans were consolidated for 20 years at a ridiculously low rate, we're happy to invest that money instead of paying it off.


----------



## chrisstef

Grout. Get some.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh yea, you da man! Getting down on your hands and knees seems to have been a productive occurrence. ;-0

Great job by the way bud.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - gonna be honest. Im not crazy about it. I think its too tall. If it had a rosette in it i think it would look good. I think i would cut it down whatever the height of your quarter round is, both top and bottom ( so if the qr is 3/4", cut plinth 1.5" shorter). I would then raise it up so the QR ran under it and mitered at the corner and that the top of your plinth block was below the top of your baseboard.

Cant say why i think that, and, in reality, it may even look like crap, i dunno, just the thoughts in my head (weird place).

Edit - thanks OF lol.


----------



## walden

Mos - That's quite a collection of tools. Looks sweet!


----------



## Airframer

Walden - I saw this and immediately thought of you.. I want this!


----------



## walden

Pantry and upper cabinets are in place. We need to move the water and gas line 12 inches tomorrow so we can put the lower cabinets in place.


----------



## walden

Eric - Someone sent me that video yesterday. I could live out of that thing! I bet it costs a lot.


----------



## Airframer

Probably less than a house. Not sure where you would put your bench though…


----------



## walden

Here is a before shot. Major improvement!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Geeze Eric….makes me want to take up trailer camping again.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

huge improvement Walden.









Kickin it up a notch for you guys tonight. Gotta finish rr the tie wall tomorrow. Finally.


----------



## Airframer

Just did some searching and that model retails for around $38,300 Australian Dollars which is about $35,500 us. Not cheap but better than I expected.


----------



## jmartel

First coat. I <3 me some walnut burl.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, cabs looks great.

Stef, floor is killer. Good job. As for the plinth, it took me a few reads to visualize what you were talking about, and I think I would look really odd for the plinth to be lower than the base board. This design is what I think the original in the house would have been from 1926 based on the couple pieces I've found.

Jmart, that is a thing of f'n beauty. Amazing job.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, here's a collection of photos with different arrangements so you can see what you might like. I owned a Sears and Roebuck house for 25 years and all the plinth blocks stopped the quarter round as you pictured. They had an ogee curve on them like some in the pics. But I think a small chamfer like suggested is appropriate for your application. Just my opinion.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

JMartel, that box got inspired when you put the finish on! It was nice to begin with, but WOW!
DanK


----------



## john2005

^Sweet Jmart


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn fine work boys.

Tile/grout, cabinets and box are all top notch.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lotta good stuff in here.

Jmart, what finish is on that?

Walden, basically identical to the cabinets I'm making for my kitchen, except I'll be making inset doors/drawers.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys.

Dan, it's Deft lacquer that I'm spraying with a Harbor Freight HVLP gun.


----------



## woodcox

Very nice jmart. 









I milled the base boards and bought all the rest. Lots of time on the router but worth it.


----------



## Slyy

JMart, your skillz dude are awesome as always!

Woodcox, the trim is looking great!

And, more or less unsurprising, Stef did some damn fine work from all fours.

Always strong work going on around here


----------



## ToddJB

Woah, those look great. That looks like tons of work.

Our house, and our style is not very ornate, I really like the basic craftsman style, which the house is really fits into. Big chunky pieces of wood that look like they could hold up to 100s of years of abuse. I would actually have liked to go an inch wider on both the door trim and the baseboards, but budget and where I put all the light switches wouldn't allow it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

New floor looking good, new kitchen looking good, box lookibg good…not bad for the week.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa Jmart, that's stunning.

Good deal Todd, like I said I was just spouting off whatever my brain was saying. Ive got zero experience with plinth blocks and big chunky trim. I think im going to save that link that Dan posted. Good stuff gang. For a bunch of weirdos and misfits there's some solid work getting done round these parts.

I also want that UEV 44 that AF posted. That's friggin awesome.

I got an email at 5:30 this morning from a site super on a job were working asking for a couple of laborers. Theyre turning over 8 units today and he's been there for 51 consecutive hours trying to get them ready for move in day. Ive never heard a guy talk such jibberish in my life.


----------



## 489tad

Todd, I'm real late to the party. IMO I'd make the "plinth block" (new word for me) at least 3/4" to 1" taller and wider if possible. Thickness 1/8 to 1/4" more than base and case.

I think its gonna be a good day today!


----------



## camps764

Smitty - Born and raised here…I love this place. Been to a few other bigger cities for work, not my cup of tea. If you ever make it back out this way you'll have to give me a holler and we'll get together for a drink.

That walnut burl looks awesome, nicely done.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet socks Todd


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, man.


----------



## john2005

Ha ha


----------



## walden

That's not Todd, it's his twin brother. Todd always wears the hunter orange hat…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Grand daddy used to say, "it takes all kinds to make the world go round but some folks make it spin a lot faster than other." I think the socks guy is part of that "high speed contingent".

And Steve…,my experience with city people is there are to damn many of them.

Well only 10:30 and I have been to the doctor (says I am more likely to die a slow lingering death than to drop dead of a heart attack) and the barber shop - a real one - (says I don't look any better but at least I am now an ugly guy with short hair) and the butcher shop (said here are your steaks and all doctors are idiots)

Now for a lawnmower ride. Days off are so nice.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Walden - do you have an exhaust hood for the stove?

Nice tool racks Mos!

Woodcox - great work on the base. I agree with Dan on the plinth blocks stopping the 1/4 round. Looks like Red and Woodcox need to caulk the bottom of the base. At least thats how I do it.

Stef - tell me how that tile looks when your hung over. Nice pattern.

Excellent box Jmart. It came out sweet!

Shouldn't one of Todds socks say potatoes?


----------



## 7Footer

Omg the UEV 440 is the shiz-nitto-bam-snip-snap-sampson. I want.

Gotta hand it to ya JMart, box looks great.

Bud Ice! Nice Red, I didn't even know they still made that stuff! Maybe only in Iowa? I'm gonna have to be on the lookout for some of that..


----------



## AnthonyReed

MEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, I'm all confused!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup, Bud Ice….*********************************** champagne.


----------



## ShaneA

I didnt know they still made that either. I remember drinking that stuff in high school. Ahh, good times as a drunken teenager.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll try to get you up to speed Kevin:

The chick is a bit crazy, now that is not necessarily a bad thing but in this case it is a little much. Keeping watch while one sleeps, insanely jealous, super emotional menses, etc…. Not deal breakers in and of themselves but combined make for a situation not worth investing in.

Meanwhile, I am interested in purchasing a Lexus ct200h. I go and test drive one last night and am greeted with a limp handshake from a wormy salesman (my kind of folks, them).... 
"Wanna go for a drive?" 
"Yeah dude, let's do that." 
As we exit the driveway he says "Oh, see? It is zippy." "Uh huh." is the reply. So then I proceed to see how fast I can weave through the rush hour traffic as he points out every available side street that can lead us back to the dealership. It continues for a few more minutes before I head back. I think the drive improved his handshake though, so there is that.

Now that I know I like the car I am having trouble finding a place to rent one for a week so I can get a good feel for it in different driving conditions before I make a final decision.

I think you are up to speed, I hope that clears up the confusion.

Oh, I need to mow and put the dumbbell rack together.


----------



## Tim457

Tony, did you tell this to the dealership and they weren't interested in working something out? Even the limp noodle's manager? Weekend test drives aren't unheard of around here, though California being a different country and all it may be different.


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, the light is now on! Was the limp shake a result of fear or feigned disinterest

Dumbbell rack, two possible interpretations one has to do with sexism the other with a pointless exercise, put 'em on the floor.

Mow to cut ones lawn or a new way of saying obtain weed?

I think I'm on the right path.


----------



## john2005

Washington got mowed. Colorado got mowed. Yeah, Kevin you got it.


----------



## theoldfart

Working with sharp tools right now, will mow latter!


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, careful not to get too ripped with those dumb bells - tuxedo jackets aren't known for their elasticity


----------



## chrisstef

Bud Ice … found directly next to the Ice House and Red Dog. Wash that down with a little mad dog twenty twen twen and we gots ourselves a party baby! Whos got the Alize? I too haven't seen that stuff since high school. I thought *********************************** champagne was Miller High Life? Which, coincidentally, I love.


----------



## ToddJB

The High Life is no joke. Love the stuff. Also love Michelob Ultra Lime Cactus


----------



## AnthonyReed

It was the manager that was in the car with me. Response from the three different people i spoke with at the dealership was "we don't rent cars". They were of no help. I'll find a place.

Not sure for the reasoning behind the dead fish, he kept staring at my beard. Pointless exercise Kev. To cut ones lawn; I am a square.

I'm not not large Todd; I don't hear "It's huge" but things along the lines of "It feels fantastic!". So am assuming I am just well defined. Tux jacket is safe but I'll try to find a better coat.

Fridays are soooo much better than Mondays.


----------



## 7Footer

+1 for the Champagne of beers! I'll take some straight up Michelob and day too, and the Amber Bock, never had the Lime Cactus. You know whats some good shizz for all of these piss beers? Twang Beer Salt, you guys seen that stuff? They make Lime salt, lemon-lime salt, and spicy lime…. Tasty.

Seriously going to look for Bud Ice. Maybe some Mickey's Grenades tonight, something out of the ordinary!

In college I had a huge yard, tons of grass, I'd mow day and night.


----------



## woodcox

Super motional menses, I bought one of those. Now wish I would have rented. Drove it like I stole it until it started acting up. Little bat $hit crazy under the hood, I thought it would fix itself, rattle isn't as bad as it used to be. Lately she complains I don't drive it like I used too.


----------



## ToddJB

I was informed not that long ago that the reason it was tagged as the "Champagne of Beers", wasn't because of its elegant presence and sophistication, though I still hold that to be true, it was labeled as the "Champagne of Beers" because its the only beer that has carbonation injected into it, instead of the ingredients creating carbonation naturally.

So the next time you're not feeling well, skip the Sprite and reach for a MHL.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, just googled that car…

Looks like a luxury Prius to me.



















Speaking of… where's bhog been?


----------



## Airframer

Tony… Really? A Lexus Prius? No wonder the dude had a limp handshake…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

More bud ice action for you hosers.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep…a Prius.


----------



## jmartel

Cmon, Red. If you are going to drink the scummy ice beer, at least go all out and get Keystone Ice. Even worse than Natty light. Key Ice was a staple at highschool parties everywhere.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, innocuous looks, 45mpg, touted as very dependable and fairly plush interior. Sorry to let you down Todd & AF, I can't afford an SLS.

Hog is in rehab getting cured off the craigslist personals.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Did "Brenda" turn out to be "Bruce"?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Decisions, Decisions










#firstworldproblems


----------



## KelvinGrove

Walden,

Yes, that was me hiding in the bushes and no, your camper does not look anything like the video!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

C'mon. Bud ice is makin' a comeback. They spruced it up in fancy bottles.

T, just get the top of the line prius. It's gotta be the same car.


----------



## ToddJB

"Just get the top of the line Prius" says the man drinking bud ice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehehe…. Some things are worth paying for the best (Lie Nielsen), some things your just gonna piss out anyway(beer).


----------



## Tim457

Oh forgot to say, that tile looks sweet stef. How much did it run you to have someone come in and put that down for you?


----------



## AnthonyReed

2.5k price difference BRK.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya just bustin T. Awhile back I remember reading that if a guy wanted a lexus, he could just buy a top of the line toyota. They were essentially the same car.

I still think you should roll like this


----------



## chrisstef

Pimp that $hit T.

Tim - lol. You Richard.


----------



## theoldfart

OK beer o'clock









A work of art, if I say so myself!









Arms and joints (mine that is) are sore !


----------



## ToddJB

Such strong work from such an old frail body. Looking great, Kev.


----------



## ShaneA

Wtf? Tony bought a Prius? It will be you with the limp handshake soon bud. Bless your heart.


----------



## Buckethead

I don't see how this thread ties into workshop status, but it might be one of the better threads here. I'll keep it mums.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Such strong work from such an old frail body. " - Hahaha

Didn't buy Shane. Nor am I limp. But yes, bless my heart.


----------



## jmartel

Stopped by the lumber dealer on the way home from work. Got some more 6/4 maple, and a nice piece of Padauk. Haven't worked with the stuff yet. Going to be inlaying some of it into a cutting board, but I got enough to have some more to play with.


----------



## Slyy

Kev, some seriously strong work!!!

Norman Music Festivel, some strong handcrafted dark German beer pretzels from Munich and a hot sausage (I know a few around here know a lot about the last of these) what more could you ask for? Everyone is welcome, I'll even a buy a round of boots for anyone who's wants to hang out!

Meant to add:


----------



## woodcox

Nice jmart. Kind of a spicy wood. Irritated my nose a little, I remember it being porous and was not easy to carve. I heart it's red tones and will be awesome to see you inlay it. I will defininetly use it again. 
Edit: workbench/potting bench?


----------



## jmartel

It's a woodworking bench. It's just been covered in crap and hasn't been used other than the leg vice portion.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, Jmart's another cat on the 2 year bench build plan;-P

Jake- I envy. I friggin love German food.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah yeah yeah. I desperately need shop storage and organization, but every time I start clearing my project list, I get a few more piled on. I got another cutting board order (hence the Padauk), and another box order from the mother. I still need to finish my damn end tables. Wife's starting to get on my case about that since they have been sitting at about 90% done for over a month now.


----------



## 7Footer

Jake-DAS BOOT! Love those German Fests.

I'm gonna have a heart attack, wifey has to get up at the butt-crack of dawn tomorrow for her clinicals and I am here in the living room screaming under my breath, slient screaming is not easy, freaking out. Again we were down by 11 with 4 minutes left in the game and now Blazers up by 2 with 2.5 minutes left in OT. NBA playoffs rule.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh wow, tough overtime loss. Still a great game just not the outcome I was hoping for!


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah I sharpened that Butcher iron in my infill.. Some serious quality steel, it's making some nice shavings now, some mahogany here.


----------



## chrisstef

Humpty Dumpty is all back together again. Rainy day pot of sauce on the stove. Life is good.


----------



## chrisstef

Love the gossamer curls 7. D'you rub up on em?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I could sit and BS in that kitchen all afternoon! Really fine job. When we looked at our house before we bought it, it was the kitchen that helped clinch the deal for me. I think you've got a "Buy Me NOW" winner there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It looks beautiful Stef.


----------



## 7Footer

Dood, that kitchen looks fantastic. Nice work man.

Yes, I talk to them, sing to them, i like that song from Happy Gilmore…I wanna kiss you all over, da, da, da, 'till the night closes in, till the night closes innnnn. Give em the ole smoochy-scmoo, kissy wissy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Operation modern/custom kitchen complete. Nice job Stef. She better have at least gave you a back rub.

Got a little shop time this morning. First time working with cocobolo. Stuff's hard.

Baby girls birfday. Party time!


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks gang and happy birthday Rojita!


----------



## jmartel

Just about finished up with the jewelry box. Got the outside sanded to 2000 grit and it's got a nice semi-gloss look to it.


----------



## chrisstef

Does anyone else not see Jmarts pics? My phone must be on the fritz. (Shakes it). Hmm, still nothin.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, I know you have a problem with being premature all the time, but you gotta hold off on this one until I can get the hardware put in.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, I don't know…maybe you're not old enough to remember how to fix those things. You hold them over your head screen side down, and with both hands shake it vigorously. Then when you return it to normal working position it should be reset and ready to go! Works every time on my Etch-a-Sketch….

Your extraordinary kitchen lacks only one thing…a big plate of brownies (or chocolate chip cookies) sitting on the counter to tease the buyer… Lookin' really good, Stef.
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Looking sweet stef. End of April was the target, wasn't it? Hopefully that kitchen will bring you the cash to cover a detached shop in your next place.


----------



## summerfi

Stef, that kitchen looks fantastic. Bravo! Don't forget to have an apple pie in the oven when the prospective buyers start rollin' in.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, looks great. All that effort rally paid off.


----------



## john2005

Stef, looks great! Where's the coaster?


----------



## Slyy

7' I'd get a heck of a chub if that was my infill…..

Stef, I'd say all that hardwork paid off in that kitchen. Hopefully she'll appreciate it more when ya tell her to get in there and make you a sammich!

Checking out the Marathon Start today, race tomorrow








And Jesus wept
















Little chairs for the little ones, couple have two names: one for the mother and one for her unborn child
















Shade of the Survivor Tree


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Really appreciate the accolades fellas. The goal was the end of the month, yes. Theres still minor things to do here and there but with a day or two off from work it would be ready to show. The hunt is on. Considering were being really picky we might not put it on the market until we find something we like or the market heats up a little with more stock.

John - lol. Thats mamas glass on the counter but Ill tell ya that arm-r-seal is the real deal. Hot coffee cups, spills, drops, wet glasses, it dont matter. It all cleans right up. Theres a couple of scratches in the finish but they all came within the first 2 weeks of installation. The finish must have still been a lil soft.

Bob - out here we put on a pot of macaroni sauce


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very cool Jake. I had not seen that memorial as of yet.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef, seeing your kitchen reminds me. I grew up in the hills of West Virginia. If you went to someones house one of three things would happen. They would ask, "You hungry? want to come out to the kitchen and have something to eat"? which meant that they were not going to kill you and hide the body behind the barn. Or, they would say, "come on out in the kitchen and let's have something to eat", which meant that you were friends of theirs. Or they would say, "you know where the kitchen is, help yourself" which meant they had made you family.


----------



## summerfi

Tim, where from in WV? That's where my roots are too.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Grew up in Lincoln County, moved to Putnam in 80, worked in Charleston area as a paramedic and fire fighter for years. And you?


----------



## summerfi

Fayette and Greenbrier Counties. I was the oddball in my family, as I was born after my folks moved to VA in 1944. But I've spent may days walking them green rolling hills of West Virginia. A piece of my heart is still back there.


----------



## 489tad

Stef the kitchen looks awesome.


----------



## Pezking7p

Kitchen looks great stef. Love the oven hood.

Planted another 8 or so shrubs and about 30 flowers today. 4 weeks from today I'll be married…


----------



## Airframer

Took the boy to mingle with some Carnies today….










All in all a good day..


----------



## Pezking7p

He looks huge! How old is he? Ride any rides?


----------



## Airframer

He's 11 months and getting bigger everyday. No not this time around.. still a bit too young but next time is a different story ;-)


----------



## woodcox

Wow Jr has grown. Congrats on getting him out of daycare. My girl is just over two and only 25 lbs. I went back to work last September and she started daycare. She has seriously been sick way more than not which makes her appetite challenging. Slow money and constantly sick kid has my wife asking me to quit for her sake if no break in this cycle. Worried to sender her somewhere new with different set of sickos.


----------



## jmartel

Eric, is that the State fair in Puyallup?


----------



## Airframer

No it is Holland Happenings in Oak Harbor. Basically a street fair with some pretty shady carnie rides and such.


----------



## jmartel

Those are the best. Fearing for your life always makes the rides better.

And here you go, Stef. I'm sure you have blue balls by now waiting for this.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, that memorial just tears my heart out. The impact of the reflecting pool and chairs is haunting. I would have trouble racing anywhere near there. It would feel trivial next to that kind of loss and pain. We were insulated against that kind of thing until last year.
Hope the run went well.


----------



## ShaneA

The kids seem to pass the sicknesses around with a greater frequency when they first start at the preschool. Bring home some pretty tough strains, but as it goes on their immune system must get a bit more used to it, and it happens less often. I rarely get sick, but after my daughter started at her school, they got me a couple time with colds and other crap. But I do feel that it has slowed some. Although your mileage may vary.


----------



## chrisstef

Noice Jmart. Yea i was gettin a lil tender there.

I gotta second what Shane said. Babystef 's been in daycare for a year and a half now and while he was catching colds often when he first started its much less frequent now. Even when the two hole bug went around he fought it off while both the wife and i caught a piece. That was my first barf session in 10 years. I think his immune system is stronger because of all the exposure. I will say that the weekly payment does hurt my a$$ though.


----------



## Slyy

Eric that is a freaking truck in that stroller!!!! Damn fine kid!

Yeah Kev, pretty somber place. Always good to remember these tough events as a means to prevent future happenings!
We got here at 0445, thunderstorms and lightning, race finally started at 0830!

Apparently Captain America decided to run the half today, figured he would get more out of his super soldier serum….


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm really struggling to fix my wood shed. Back corner blew out at the bottom corner. Now I'm trying to jack the whole corner up and somehow move the back wall about 10" toward the front. Just venting a bit.


----------



## racerglen

Blew out @ the bottom corner ?
WTH, you had Stef as crew boss ? But seriously, how'd that happen ?


----------



## chrisstef

Easy now. If i was on the job it would have been done right and the whole shed would have been on the ground, no just some measley corner.


----------



## racerglen

Sheesh ! THREE FREAKING TIMES NOW ! Anyway, just yanking the chain Steph, and still wondering how one (1) corner gets blown out ?
(third time tried to send this..MICROSOFT HAS A PROBLEM..SHUTTING DOWN, SORRY FOR SCREWING YOU ARROUND…)


----------



## Buckethead

How's about some pics, Dan? Maybe one of us has some expertise that could spare you some headache.


----------



## TechRedneck

Hey all, I haven't been posting much but I still follow all the popular threads.

Been busy in the shop building a Cherry Dresser for the daughter and still working on a sewing workstation for the wife. Poor wifey's project keeps getting pushed back but we all take care of the kids first no matter how old they are.

Anyway… I was re-sawing a bunch of 5/8" thick x 4" wide maple slats I had to make 1/4" drawer bottoms. The old used Crapsman 12" band saw was wandering on the cut and I kept messing with the drift angle but still had issues.

Did a little research and found this video about tuning a band saw. Found out that a band saw should should not have ANY drift:






No matter what the dam manual states or what any of those books, articles or what your grandfather told you… the bottom of the gullet on the blade should be centered on the upper wheel. The side bearings or blocks should be adjusted 1/16" behind the gullets with the thrust bearing barely touching the back of the blade. (helps to true and round the back if it is new). Also helps to completely remove the table while you make these adjustments.

Realign the table and you are good to go.

I always used to center the whole blade on the wheel but WOW… what a difference moving the blade a little makes! No drift, no wobble, no ridges just a smooth re-saw. My first attempt after this tune up had no drift, and I re-sawed a 1/8" slice and mic'd all sides. Was within 100th of an inch all around on a 28" long board using a Mag Fence and my fingers pressing against the board and fence.

I wasted a bunch of nice maple before doing this. Guess I still have a lot to learn If you don't tune your saw this way, try it you may be surprised.


----------



## chrisstef

Took the gals out for a spin making a transitional threshold jammy.










Shop douche continues:


----------



## Pezking7p

It looks to me like the wood pile fell over and knocked the shed off its blocks. I've given up for now. Can't see how to get it back in to position safely with what I've got. Going to shore up the corner and add boards to close the hole.


----------



## chrisstef

Lost post revival post.


----------



## woodcox

Mom is home cleaning so minion-n-me head to the blue store for slide building materials. All she has talked about for weeks. She has always been my hardware store helper but today she fell asleep selecting screws. Now zonked out on a seriously comfy swing. I may be here a while if anyone needs a price check on cushions or patio furniture,I'm here for ya.


----------



## chrisstef

You might as well catch a little tick yourself WC. Nothin wrong with bein the homeless lookin guy asleep in the lawn and garden section.


----------



## Airframer

Might as well place a cup next to you while you are at it.. could make enough to cover your purchases.


----------



## 7Footer

My shop needs a douche too, lookin spiffed up Stef.

Mike that Alex Snodgrass video has some good stuff in it, I must've watched it 3 different times, its kind of crazy how easy he makes everything look, it's was never that easy for me, a lot easier for someone like him who does it alllll the time though. I still need to switch the blade that I bent last week out of mine and re-tune it.

I'm making some good progress on the Growler Totes 2.0, I think I still like the first ones better, although the logos on these are pretty sick. I took a few glamour shots before putting finish on them, the shavings are from relieving the edges and cleaning up some saw marks on some pieces. Since I didn't dado the rails on the sides into the ends, I used dowels to join them too. I think dado-ing them into the side really wouldn't add much more time to the process, I just wanted to work with the stock I had which wasn't quite wide enough to add dados into the rails. 
I made three different shapes this time, which ones you guys like the most? None of them really took any longer to make than the others, just curious. I think I like the one on the right the most.



























I love this logo of NW Growlers, bada$$:









Sorry this one's a little blurry



























Couple more coats of lacquer and a little labeling on the bottom and they'll be done.


----------



## walden

Too funny Woodcox. Good luck.

It was in the 70's yesterday and 45 today with 30 MPH winds. Good day to stay inside, read and be the homeless looking guy on my own couch.


----------



## walden

They look great 7! My favorite for growlers is the one on the far right in the first picture since it is the shape of a growler. The one in the same picture that is on the far left could be made narrower and taller to hold wine bottles - another whole market for you!


----------



## bhog

5 days behind.
What up doots?


----------



## shampeon

I like the NW Growlers/Three Creeks shape best.

Life in the city. The wife and I woke up around 5:00 when somebody smashed a window on a car parked on the street. Looked out, didn't see anybody in the drizzle. Went back to bed, then she heard some more noise, and saw that somebody was in the car parked right in front of our place, with the back window smashed in. Called 911. 30 seconds later 3 cop cars pulled up and 5 or 6 SFPD pulled a woman out of the car.

They arrested her, and I got called to go out and talk to the cops about what we saw. She didn't have any items on her when they pulled her out, and we didn't witness the window getting smashed or her entering the car, so it'll be hard to get the full book thrown at her.

The car had Colorado plates, and a cargo bin on the roof rack, so probably out-of-towners that didn't know to clear out anything in your car if you're parking it overnight. They ended up towing the car, so that's one more hassle for the owner.

The best part was that the car alarm didn't go off when the window got smashed, when she crawled into the car, or even when three cops started pulling her out of the car. After she was on the sidewalk face down, that's when the car alarm went off. Then again when the cops were looking through the inside of the car. Then again when the car got towed. Car alarms are useless pieces of trash.


----------



## chrisstef

Im diggin on the growler totes 7! All classy like. Hope they sell for ya brohemis.

Thats kinda funny Ian. At least you had a little excitement before dawn. Lil change of pace for ya id assume.

Sup Hog. You Wang smuggler.


----------



## Airframer

My shop has enough douche in it when I am there.. but it does need a good cleaning. Looking good Stef! I almost forgot how much floor space is available when you don't have a workbench in the way!


----------



## jmartel

7', how did you do the logos? Laser? CNC carving? Just an ink transfer?


----------



## Slyy

Dan, wish I had some helpful advice on your blowout other than: that sucks, hope you can get'er fixed!!

7' those growlers are looking suh-weet! I too am interested in the creation of the logos!

Done at the Marathon, wife ran a sub 3 hour half. Was her first time so that's pretty darn good! Up since 0400 and hangin out in that bright OK sun has me beat!


----------



## walden

Where do you live Shamp? Sounds like where I lived in VA for a while. CO has a lower crime rate than many states, so they probably didn't know any better.

CO also has amazing gun laws. You can buy and wear a gun on your hip without any need for permits. A conceal carry permit is easy to obtain. There are also laws that protect businesses and residents alike. If you have a business and someone walks in to rob you, the law says you can shoot them without recourse. Same thing applies for private homes. If you are a home owner and someone has threatened you and shows up at your door, you can also shoot them without recourse. The only thing the perp can do is sue you in civil court, but as I was told by a law enforcement officer, "Just make sure they are dead. They can't sue you when they're dead."

Because of this, not a lot of people are stupid enough to try and steal cars and break into homes and offices. Not saying it doesn't happen, but not many are dumb enough to try. Where I live, if anything crime related happens, the sheriff puts out those mobile highway signs for people to be on the lookout. The whole town turns into watch dogs looking for anything suspicious. Crime rate is almost zero here as a result.

Edit: I should also say that I'm not some gun nut with lots of guns. I don't own one, but I love the fact that the laws favor honest citizens instead of the criminals.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks guys. Me too, the Three Creeks / NW Growlers is my favorite. 
CNC, laser, I wish! The logos were done via the Steve Ramsey method from about a month ago, peel all the stickers off of one of those address label pages then print on what seems like wax paper. I've got WAY better results with that than I did with the heat transfers, heat transfer works well, but I think this works better.

Lol good story Ian. If I were going to break into a car, I'd probably go for one with a CO plate as well, maybe you find their stash.

The Hog has resurfaced.


----------



## jmartel

I hadn't seen that before. Thanks for the info.





 is the link to the video for anyone interested.

"The Hog has resurfaced". Is that what you tell your wife on your monthly scheduled hanky panky time?


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart - I think its probably more along the lines of " hey honey, look, i cleared my zipper".


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, I cleared my zipper.

Monthly, pppssshhhh, don't get your schedule mixed up with mine.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sucks about the wood shed Pez. It would take a pretty heavy jack to lift it. The local rental place may have one.

And for Mike, my career goal at one time was to be the fire chief in Elkins. For those of you who don't know, RedNeckTech lives in the town that has the best educated restaurant staff in the world. People go there and will do anything, including waiting tables, to stay. Mike, if I come for Forest Festival this year, can I bunk at your place?

And 7, I saw something the other day about using tee-shirt transfer paper to do that. Have you tried it? The way you are doing it looks pretty darned good though.

Well, after 4 hours of riding the lawn mower nonstop the rain caught me. And it is going to rain for three days. Soooooo, 20% of my grass will be two weeks high before it gets cut. Oh well such is life.


----------



## shampeon

Walden, I'm in San Francisco. Car break ins are just something you live with here, so it felt good to at least catch somebody doing it.

You see the kind of desperate people that are doing ******************** like breaking into cars, though, and the list of things that went wrong in their life is long and depressing, and I wish we were better equipped as a society to handle them.


----------



## 7Footer

^true that Ian.

Haven't seen the tee-shirt transfer paper Kelvin, is that something you get at a craft store or something? I'd be interested to check it out.. The hardest part with this method is getting it straight/centered, but thats pretty much the norm with any sort of transfer.


----------



## walden

I agree with you there Ian.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - those are great.

Hog - Tony's buying a Prius.


----------



## Buckethead

Dan, it looks to me like it's the wood inside the woodshed that is the heaviest move. I'm not sure how much is in there, but before you can right the ship, it looks like the cargo needs to be shifted. Temporary support could suffice until you use up more fuel, but is a bit unsightly. But hey… It's a wood shed.

We don't see many wood sheds here in Florida.

Oh… 7… Those growler totes are cool enough that I considered drinking again.

One more thought: there is nothing more exhausting than an afternoon nap.


----------



## KelvinGrove

7, Most craft stores should have it. It is an Avery product so it should be fairly common. Amazon has it for sure and you might even find it at wally world.


----------



## TechRedneck

Tim:

My business is in Elkins but I live south outside Huttonsville. Always happy to hear from a fellow ***********************************. Look me up or send a PM if you are in town. It is true, this place sort of grows on you.










The house is sometimes a challenge in the winter










This is my commute in the morning, a view of Becky's Creek

Moving here was probably one of the worst financial decisions I've made, but worth it. Money isn't everything and even tho there are a-holes everywhere, there are one hell of a lot less of them per square mile.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah tough view Mike.

Hey guys need some advice on a lumber rack. I was thinking of this style because it seems like one of the easiest:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/81652

A few questions though. I'm putting mine on a my concrete basement wall. I assume it's poured concrete if that matters. How many concrete anchors would you put in each upright and how far into the concrete do they need to be? If I'm going through 3.5 inches of a 2×4 before the concrete, is a tap con type 1/4"x5" good enough or do I need something beefier like these:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Red-Head-3-8-in-x-5-in-Steel-Hex-Nut-Head-Solid-Concrete-Wedge-Anchor-50-Pack-11278/100114479

Also, he spaced his 32" apart, is that close enough? I was thinking 5 spaced every 24 inches at the least would cover 10 feet.


----------



## bhog

Todd , lol. He will prob use it to stage soup kitchens.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Mike, I used to own some property up on High Mountain just south of Harman. About 4000 foot level. Sold it to buy a house here in GA. I have spent a lot of time hiking the Allegheny Trail from Blackwater all the way back down to the AT just north of The Narrows. There is also a guy in the area up there by the name of Jim Good. Dulcimer maker and a really nice guy.

Not sure where we will end up after I retire but I get awful homesick for the Area Code 304 sometimes.

Tim - On the concrete anchors, they come with a weight rating on the package, usually in increments of 25 pounds. That is based on them being fully set into the concrete so what ever length they are is the correct depth to set them. If it were me, I would calculate the volume of the rack an multiply that by 50 which is about the top end for the weight of hardwood lumber. http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/weigt-wood-d_821.html Then I would multiply that by at least 3 to give a real safety factor. (Four if your wife is worried about it falling and killing you)

The one you are looking at looks to be 4X8X1 or 32 cubic feet. That gives you a total of 4800 including the safety factor. If you use 200 pound anchors you would need a total of 24 of them. That would be 6 in each of the struts. I bet they come in a box of 20 or 25 so I would use them all and be done with it. Are you in a position where you can run the struts all the way to the floor even if you don't have racks on them? If so, the weight would sit largely on the floor and not the hangers. Also, I would not be nearly as afraid of it come off the wall as I would be about the cantilever end acting as a lever and pulling it apart.

Remember, I may have no clue what I am talking about but I'm always happy to offer an opinion.


----------



## TechRedneck

I just went to Home Depot (or was it Lowes?) and purchased the heavy duty adjustable shelving racks.

I used tap cons directly in to the block. I place a thin strip of wood on top of the bracket then stack the boards. I like that I can quickly re-arrange the lumber as needed. One drawback is that they are a bit shallow, however that keeps one from overloading them.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I hope this one isn't too raw…but it reminds me of someone on here!


----------



## jmartel

So, I went to the REI flagship store today with the wife so she could buy a kayaking jacket, and we managed to find a set of aero crossbars with a bicycle rack for $100 in their returned area. It sold brand new for $400. Nothing missing, either. They are a bit wider than the model that is meant for our jeep/the cars we plan on buying in a year or two, but it doesn't affect function at all.


----------



## walden

Mike - Wood storage looks good! The view from your house is amazing too! I've driven through West Virginia a few times and its a beautiful state. I hope to build a small place off the beaten path in the next few years.

Tim - That's some funny stuff right there! This isn't the ladies book club, so you should be alright…Have you seen some of the stuff Stef posts?


----------



## walden

Jmart - I've heard good things about those bike racks. Got a lot of buddies that own them. The REI here is in an old building that was once an ice factory, and then a train museum. Going to REI is always fun, but I think I like walking around the old building the most.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bhog is a splosher.


----------



## jmartel

So, I just looked it up in more detail. The crossbars we got are these:

http://www.amazon.com/Yakima-Whispbar-Through-Bar-Rack/dp/B008P1ZMMM

The S17 one at $385.

We also got a bicycle rack with it as well. This one:

http://www.amazon.com/WB200-Fork-Mount-Bicycle-Carrier/dp/B009ZN7CHW/ref=sr_1_13?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1398656763&sr=1-13&keywords=whispbar+bicycle

All for $100 total. And it's brand new. Awesome.


----------



## 7Footer

3 of 4 games go into over time, this one goes in our favor, and I effing love it! Intense stuff. 
Here's a pretty incredible stat:


----------



## bhog

Nope.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I am going to have to break down and paint the house. Any thoughts on this? http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/hsh/4426955318.html


----------



## KelvinGrove

Walden, if this were the ladies book club I would post it an not worry….when there are no men around those girls are down right profane!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

I don't know much about that sprayer Tim, but could you rent an airless from like the depot or something? That way you could run 5 gals at a time without fusing with adding more paint. Not sure how far 25 gals is gonna get you painting a house. I don't know how much, or if, you would have to thin it to make It spray well either. Baby woodcox is hilarious.

Dang 7, that's some serious company on that list. The blazers are on a roll man They might be a team no one wants to bump into down the line. The mojo is working.

And a good Monday morning to all you guys:


----------



## KelvinGrove

Congradulations Stef! She's a lot better looking than your last one!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tim- I would really encourage you to stay away from Wagner sprayers. Doubt you'll ever hear a professional painter speak kindly of their products. They all use graco. Fortunately graco makes a pretty affordable line called magnum that they sell mostly at home depot. I got a model very similar to this years back:

http://www.atgstores.com/paint-sprayers/graco-257025-magnum-project-painter-plus_g1539916.html?linkloc=collectionItems

It's been great. No problems. No hopper to clean, just hook up the garden hose to flush. I can get to tips and other part at home depot anytime. My 2 centavos…


----------



## AnthonyReed

What do you reckon the numbers on the necklace represent?


----------



## chrisstef

chromosomes


----------



## AnthonyReed

I went to the massive Brewery Artwalk in downtown Los Angeles yesterday. Strange seeing these types of buildings here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

chromosomes - Hahaha


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like a factory scene from up here Tony. Pretty cool bud.


----------



## ToddJB

Just think, Tony, soon you'll get to park right up front there with those other Prius owners.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Tim. So if I need to attach 2×4's through the width to concrete, is there a better way or do I just add extra anchors and know I'm not getting the weight rating on the package? I'm sure you're right though, the lever action there is the more likely failure route, and I may put 2×6's in as the in between pieces to give a little more support. Without any real power tools the goal here is as simple a construction method as possible.

Mike, I'm surprised those can hold that much. I think by the time I bought enough of them it would be expensive.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Effing Todd.

I suspect those belong to the studio owners. There was no parking; I had to park a mile away and hike through the industrial gauntlet to get there. But yeah, I get your point; I'm a ******************** and it may soon be undeniable with a car purchase. Not positive yet but I think I will be okay with that moniker.


----------



## chrisstef

So whats the deal with buying a car all of a sudden T? Relocating?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mostly I am sick of repairing all the trim that is breaking (door handles, window regulators, tint etc…) on my piece of sh!t. My car is beat-down and I am traveling afield a lot in pursuit of shenanigans now days so better mpg and presentation are factors as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh for some reason I thought you were completely without wheels. Upgrade, im with ya. Close to home shenanigans can be tricky. Don't wanna be caught doin the dirty in your own zipcode. I can appreciate your thought process on that as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Getting caught? Not an issue, I am not hiding anything. Close to home is relative, L.A. is extremely spread out and congested so driving crosstown is a trek, let alone venturing down to San Diego area.

Shenanigans don't just show up at my place, I am not as pimp as you to have them beating down my door.


----------



## jmartel

You should just venture down to San Diego and not go back. I like SD better anyway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I used to be of the same mind Jmart, I grew up in the mountains east of San Diego. Los Angeles has very much captivated me in the last couple of years though, it is an amazing city.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Red. For a one time use I don't think I will save enough time to make it worth the money.

And Tim. Once the screw is completely set in the anchor you have all the weight rating possible. How much sticks out won't matter since your corbels will be longer than any screw/bolt they will provide the main stress. And when you say concrete, you mean monolithiclly poured concrete and not concrete block right?

I guess you are trying to maintain free space under the rack. Can you get to the floor joists above? you might be able to hang some of the weight there but remember, that will increase the dead load above so if you rack is under a fridg or waterbed (do they make those any more?) it might be a bad idea.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya if you know you'll only use it once, just rent one. I bought it because I wanted to paint my house in stages and didn't want to pay multiple rentals. Since then I have used it to paint tons of trim, doors, furniture, my shed….


----------



## shampeon

I grew up in Vista, Tony. Rural San Diego County is pretty beautiful, and most people never go east of I-15.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, very cool Ian. I grew up in Julian. I think almost all of San Diego county is beautiful actually. There is a vibe that is of a strength and distinction that I have found nowhere else; particularly along the coast from Carlsbad to Imperial Beach.


----------



## walden

I lived on Mission Blvd. in Pacific Beach for a while. It was great to go scuba diving and then I could head to the mountains for some camping. Love that whole area.


----------



## john2005

Wifes from chula vista. Friggen prune-pickers


----------



## Tim457

Tim, thanks for the info. I'll pm you if you don't mind so not everybody has to hear about it.

Thanks for the tip on the sprayer Red. It wouldn't take many rentals to add up to more than $250 for the one you linked.

I didn't spend much time in LA itself, but Orange County was hard to take. People were materialistic and shallow to the extreme. I got a much better vibe from the Bay Area and the little time I visited in San Diego. The stat I heard when I was in Orange county was that 50% of high school girls had had some form of plastic surgery. That may sound good to a red blooded male, but there's lots of issues there. It's interesting you're liking the LA vibe over San Diego Tony. I can see LA being different from Orange County though.


----------



## chrisstef

I cannot fathom that, while most of us in the construction industy work somewhere in the market of 50+ hours a week, there is a need for an after hours meeting. 5:00 on a Monday we need to have a job kick off meeting? They better make this $hit quick, I aint hanging around to talk about paint colors and carpeting. Rant complete.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Prune pickers? Do tell?

Not one over the other Tim, I love San Diego. But I have in addition found that L.A. is amazing in its own right, in different ways. Of course there are vapid materialistic asshats in abundance in a metropolis but I am not focused on seeking them out and am willing to suffer stepping around them in order to experience the parts I do enjoy.

"Meetings" are the biggest self perpetuating, unproductive, waste of time that there ever was…. pickled eggs and beer for lunch should have you ripe for meeting time Stef. Silent olfactory disruption (particularly when used in crop-dusting fashion) can go a long way to shortening the duration.


----------



## chrisstef

Im thinkin that a little case of Mallrats chocolate covered pretzels might just fit the bill for those who called this meeting T. Good call.


----------



## Hammerthumb

SD People! I was one of 3 people that was originally born in San Diego (everyone knows that no one is born there, people just move there). Lived in Chula Vista, Clairmont, Ocean Beach, and Crest (Little hill between Santee and El Cajon).

Although OB was the happening place, there is a lot to be said about Vista, El Cajon, Santee, and Crest. Although Vista iand Santee is not as rural as it used to be.


----------



## theoldfart

^Stef, given my age and namesake along with my hatred of meetings, I'd be willing to sit in for you.


----------



## Buckethead

^^^


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about your meeting Stef. The one I had last week was at 2pm, so I actually did go home early. Just do that trick with the phone that you told me about. Keep yourself entertained.


----------



## chrisstef

OF - youre in bud. Downtown Hartford 5:00. You can probably make it just on time. And of note, the super, the guy that says "super dooper", is a pretty good guy, just a bit weird. BH - youre on back up bro. Anyone gets lippy, give em hell.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, have you tried just sitting there and picking your nose?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Paul, my step dad is third generation born and raised in Julian. That is amazingly deep roots for that little fart of a town (population 5000 when I was in school there).


----------



## Buckethead

I got this. My specialty is saying that one thing that should not be said, at the exact time and place it should not have been said. Usually, just telling the truth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Funny how truth sits like that with many people, huh?


----------



## theoldfart

The truth has all the acceptability of my first two suggestions. May as well just stab yourself and get it over with.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Julian make me think of apple pies. Ah yeah… the best!


----------



## chrisstef

I always hope that they go by divisional classifications as described by the Architects Institute of America. In that case im division 002 and usually the first in line.

"Yup. Yup. Uh huh. You got it. So youre all set with me right? Call me when ya need me."


----------



## ToddJB

Make sense, you could never be a 007. What's 002 get ya, license to cry in public places?


----------



## chrisstef

I actually think its classified on intelligence. Demo guys being the bottom rung. Me smash here. No smash there.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Actually for a kickoff meeting, the demo guys are usually the first up. Div 9 is always boring at the kickoff meeting as we are the last of the finishes and are not important until the end of the job when the project is running behind sched. I don't think it is by intelligence… or I got some of you crew on my staff.


----------



## bhog

No way. You're seriously considering gettin a Prius after all the crap you gave me about my ep3? I am ( lightning quick throat punch ,right upper and 17 true blood pelvic thrusts) very disappointed. Get a fiesta ST or an Abarthe and keep your balls if you're thinking lil hatch.

Friends don't let friends get a Prius.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lexus CT200h, not prius.


----------



## theoldfart

If it looks like a duck………………


----------



## Mosquito

Given Lexus is owned by Toyota, maker of Prius… that's basically just a Prius with a better looking body, is it not?


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you do not like better looking bodies?


----------



## Mosquito

I feel like that's a trap lol

It's a step up from the Prius, I'll give it that. Test drove one for fun when Emilie was looking at cars. Ended up with an unrelated Impreza Sport, but the lexus was still a fun little car


----------



## AnthonyReed

The interior is much nicer too, which is third on the list of importance after dependability and mpg.


----------



## shampeon

It's like an ex-San Diegan convention here. My folks live just outside of Vista toward Bonsall, and it's still semi-rural. Vista proper is pretty much built up now.

Oh, and I have a recent VW Jetta wagon with a turbo diesel engine. It's awesome on all of Tony's bullet points. We don't drive much, though.


----------



## Airframer

Lexus CT200h, not prius.

Oh Gawd are we doing this already? And let me guess.. that's a war wound between your legs and not a vagina? If your gonna own it.. own it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've got no problem owing it. It's not a prius.


----------



## bhog

Lol^ it is a vagina.

Those new jetta turbo diesels are decent. Yeah ,I vote one of those.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice area Ian. Used to spend a lot of time in Bonsall. Worked on Scoop Vessels off road truck. His race shop was on the San Luis Rey Downs property that he owned. I love that area! One of my brothers lived in Bonsall, and another in Temecula. Both moved to Wisconsin a few years ago.


----------



## walden

Tony - Don't forget about hauling lumber. I bought a Subaru Outback with the CVT transmission. I get 28 around town and 34+ on the highway. It also comes with paddle shifters which are nice for going down big hills and curvy roads. The back seats also fold down flat to haul lumber.

Could care less what you buy, but thought something that meets all your requirements and does well for woodworking can't hurt.


----------



## walden

Cleaning up the big cabinet maker's tool chest (the one in my profile pic) and getting ready to sell it. It's going in a tool auction on May 4 unless one of you wants to buy it first.


----------



## jmartel

I lived in San Diego for a short while after graduation. Just hung out being a bum while the wife was working since I didn't have a job. We were in Mission Valley over near Qualcomm. Never wanted to stay there, but I would have liked to live there a bit longer.

I miss Sushi Deli and getting Carne Asada Fries to this day. SD is also where I got Scuba certified.


----------



## walden

I saw in an earlier post that Boatman53 is building a replica of the Chitty Chitty Bang Bang car. The original was based on a luxury car from the early 1900's. They only made 12 of the luxury models so I was told and only one still survives. I saw it in a museum up in Maine a couple years ago. Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## ShaneA

Hold the F up for a minute….I have actually been working all day, to come home and find out Tony is still trying to buy a Prius so he can increase his shenanigans? How is this possible? Any car that Prius can come up in the same sentence is a Prius. Be that an EP 3 or whatever in hell kinda hamster running on a wheel powered car Hog had, Fiesta, Yugo, whatever…its like this Tony…Remember when we had to have an intervention for Mauricio and his Crocs? This is that same situation. Dont do it man. Dont do it. I am just looking out for you. Get a motorcycle, get a Camry. I am really trying to help.


----------



## walden

Oh hell…He already bought it. We're too late guys!


----------



## Buckethead

I love a Prius. Not that I'm not enjoying all the hashing going on here.


----------



## ShaneA

I found actual science to back up my thinking.


----------



## Airframer

If you need a more scientific approach..


----------



## Airframer

Hmmm.. looks like Shane and I read the same research paper lol..


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like two independent research firms came to the same conclusion.


----------



## summerfi

Didn't the words Prius and prissy come from the same Latin root?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I love toyotas. But I'm busy listening to Tim McGraw, drinking beer and disposing of cut offs


----------



## theoldfart

and priapism !


----------



## Buckethead

I have yet to discard a piece of scrap larger than a shaving. One day, I shall relent, but with doll house furnishings in my future, I'll hold em for the time being.

Is it a bud ice, Red?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane I can procure shenanigans while riding a tricycle, you underestimate me. Shenanigans cost money, the less I spend on fuel the more I have to get in trouble with. Lastly, my car is not an extension of me nor symbolic of my manhood, it is merely a form of conveyance.

And to be clear…... Where did you get the impression I am not a douchebag?


----------



## Airframer

Actually Bob it does originate in Latin but according to Dictionary.com it's original meaning is..

*from the Latin prius meaning "coming before"* Dictionary.com

So yeah.. guess it fits


----------



## theoldfart

'cuz no dooooochebags here!


----------



## Airframer

Stef even has a shop douche! He has been playing with him over the last couple weeks.. I think it's getting serious..


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, you ever go to the sausage place downtown that serves rattlesnake sausage? I loved the LA suburb areas (Thousand Oaks, etc.).

I've got a 2010 diesel Jetta. Average about 45 mpg, interior is nice. Parents own an original Prius, it was awful to drive. Not sure if they've made the newer ones better but that one had horrible blind spots.

What are we defining as shenanigans?


----------



## Airframer

Tony frequents the sausage place downtown a lot! Even more so now that he is hangin' with the Prius crowd..


----------



## ShaneA

I had you in the "cares about the environment" group Tony. It is long odds per the graphs. I am just looking out for you bud. You know if I didn't love you, I would just say something like…go ahead get the Prius. Bless your heart.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang…kind of working this evening….North Alabama got hit pretty hard this evening…


----------



## Airframer

I'm not surprised.. The whole state of Alabama is basically one giant Trailer Park.. was only a matter of time really.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Seeing a report of 3 fatalities….and numerous damage reports. All in all though, this is the slowest April since 1953 when it comes to tornadoes…but anything more than zero is bad as far as I am concerned.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And reports of possible touchdowns in KY and GA. The GA ones look pretty firm.


----------



## Airframer

I remember growing up in West Texas and hunkering down in the hallway of our elementary school while a tornado rolled by.. that sound is something you just never forget.


----------



## KelvinGrove

True…Of all the things I have to deal with, Tornado is the top of the list…even higher than active shooter.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Watching stuff like this…

Tornadic storms have so far failed to materialize across the southern Plateau and southeast Tennessee. Latest SPC analysis shows a favorable environment for tornadoes to form. Also, model data shows boundary layer jet intensifying through midnight, so can not rule out tornadic development.


----------



## Slyy

Long day at work, I come home and find out that it looks like Tony is buying a Prius (a rose by any other name), Kev was the first one to throw out "priapism" Eric mentions premature something-or-other and Stef throws out an epic Mallrats reference with the Chocolate Pretzels!!!!

And incase you were wondering: a schooner is a sailboat, dumba$$!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea…the priapisim is pretty funny stuff…


----------



## walden

Hahahahahaha! Slyy that was awesome! Can you give us the 10 second recap everyday?


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Walden, not too call him out  but Kev's probably the one regular in here old enough to have at least one box in his medicine cabinet that has ".... Incase of an erection lasting longer than four hours…." On it somewhere!!!

Eric may have some too, but it's just part of his rufee cocktail…....


----------



## Airframer

Gotta be prepared for anything ya know.


----------



## Slyy

Tru dat Eric. Better have and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## Airframer

I just spotted Tony in his new car and you know what.. I apologize Tony.. you are right, it's not a Prius..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah…. you funny fuxer.


----------



## jmartel

I would have picked Tony to be a Weinermobile kind of guy.


----------



## theoldfart

Can't talk now, need the medicine cabinet. OW, tripped on something!


----------



## Airframer

I think Sly would be willing to help you out with that Kevin! It's OK.. he's a Nurse just relax and let it happen!


----------



## Slyy

Did somebody call for a digital rectal exam? I never knew you didn't have to take your pants off when you administered them!!!!!! Who knew?!?


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, just not giving me a secure feeling here. The other "P" word is Sly's specialty, proctology!


----------



## Slyy

In surgery, another fella I work with has a knack for putting in Foley catheters. He has solidly earned the title The Penis Whisper!! No one can do it like he does. Guess that's thing with real talent: when ya know you don't even have to try, it's natural!


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, this is not a good thing. I did the above post without seeing your digital post, it just seemed to fit. hehehe


----------



## ToddJB

Sly that might look good in old English across the back windshield of Tony's new ride


----------



## Airframer

Now that's funny ^


----------



## Slyy

just seemed to fit

Now THAT is hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am in that group Shane and thanks for looking out for me.

I am a co(ksmith Todd, not a whisperer.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, you guys have been busy since I left work, I can't come up with anything to add, but the penis whisperer, hahahaha, wow, that is hilarious Jake.

I have an issue, went to change the blade on my bandsaw (Grizzly G1019z) and all of the sudden there is no juice. Tried different outlets, took the switch out and checked the connections, took the little cover off of the motor and nothing seems wrong. Shouldn't there be a reset button somewhere on the motor? I'm lost! I'm phucked if that thing doesn't start working!


----------



## Pezking7p

7', I'm afraid it's junk, but I would be happy to take it off your hands for scrap metal price.

Just kidding. Check the breaker first. Some motors have a reset button, not sure about your model, but check that, too. It's probably a small red button around the motor case. If not that then check the switch with an ohm meter.


----------



## walden

Tony - I have to say, you are handling this better than I probably would. I would be outside head butting my local mountain lion by now.


----------



## Airframer

And Tony he would .. well… he'd just be butting it..


----------



## 7Footer

Nerrrrrrrmind. A little sweet talk and it started working. Something in the switch. I swear though I do not see a reset button anywhere, I've been down in the shop for the last hour fux-ing with it, finally to gave in and came up here to ask for advice, then after I pose my question I walk back down once more to try it (because I was going into freak out mode for a minute), jiggle the switch a few times and suddenly it starts, now its fine. SMH


----------



## walden

Haha. No, the mountain lion and I have an agreement. I let him hang out on the roof of my cabin to scout for prey and in return, he has agreed not to eat me. Still creepy coming home in the dark and shining the flash light up at the roof and seeing him watching me. You learn to unlock the door pretty fast.


----------



## woodcox

+1 to cvt trannies, VW interiors smell like crayons-diesel dubs are slick. My inlaws have Jeep Liberties with Italian made Diesel engines. One is over 500k miles and on its second trans, nothing major done to the motors. I inspected a Smart car last week, 40k miles and a total $hit box.


----------



## 7Footer

It reminded me of when I was young and my car would be making a weird noise, so I go home and tell my dad - "hey pops the car is making a weird noise, will you go drive it with me" .... Dad gets in the car, we start driving and there is no noise, everything is gravy.


----------



## DanKrager

7, I have no idea how your machine is wired, but I have magnetic switches on my 220 stuff. They have integral overload protection that shuts the machine down if too much current is passing through the switch "heaters" and prevent the machine from restarting until they cool. There is no reset. One should look into a deeper problem (a short?) if the event occurs again when you are not pushing the machine to its limits.

In any event, any change in function that you don't expect is worth looking into. A lot of my shop came from a burnout, and after looking at the wiring it was easy to see why their shop burned. Be careful.
DanK


----------



## walden

7 - had the same thing happen to a VW Corrado when I was in college. It kept cutting out at weird times. Took it to the mechanic and it would work perfectly. After about 6 or 7 times, I finally left the car with the mechanic. He called to say it was fine and had it running in the background. While we were talking, it died. Turns out the wiring harness had been mounted too close to the firewall. The whole thing had been slowly melting over time.


----------



## Pezking7p

7' it sounds like your switch is bad. The switch I'm looking at on the internet picture of your bandsaw is just a cheapie blade switch. These things have mechanical failures pretty commonly. When jiggling it no longer works for you, a replacement can be had for pretty cheap.

Waldo, are you telling me you actually have a mountain lion who chills on your roof? Umm, don't know how to tell you this bro but you're being hunted. Mountain lions pounce from above. I'd call some authorities, for serious. Either that or he wants first bid on your tool chest.


----------



## Slyy




----------



## Pezking7p

Hellooooooooooo nurse!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Am I the only person in here who pays more attention to women than men? Penis Whisperer?


> ? Catheters


? 
Slyy, that reminds me of just a couple of reasons why I quit riding ambulances…

And now 7 turns out to be a "switch jiggler" what ever that is…. I consider myself to be a pretty informed guy but y'all got perversions I don't even know what they are. Nor do I want to.


----------



## Slyy

Final message before I turn in:

Froinlaven

That is all.


----------



## jordanp

Actually Tony already traded in that red three wheeled number for this one.









He said it was an upgrade.


----------



## Airframer

Still makes him more of a man than driving a Prius..


----------



## jordanp

Pffft… Well obviously Eric…


----------



## john2005

Prune picker is an old term for any person born in CA.
My father raised me to hate prune pickers at a young age since they move up here and tried to change all the laws. They tend to forget its a rural area like MONTANA…..... As I grew older I realized you are all just people like the rest of us. The funny part was that he was a transplant from Ohio and would deny it. I was 14 when I found out.

Another fascinating story. We had a Lexus come into the shop with the sunroof busted out. Emergency situation. (always is with Lexus owners). Lexus sunroof, 2000 dollars ish and 3 weeks away. I ordered the corresponding Toyota version. 500ish bucks and had it the next day. Moral? If you are gonna get a Prius get a Prius. Not some over priced version of a Prius. We will all still judge you, but at least you will legitamily have more for shenanigans. Or buy a mini cooper s. Way funner to drive and ironically gets the same mpg as the Prius. Even cost the same when you look at used (post depreciated) models.

Whatever all that is worth I have no idea.


----------



## john2005

Oh yeah, Toyota part, perfect fit


----------



## summerfi

John, stop talking about Montana. Don't want those prius driving Californians to know how good we got it here. Really, Montana is all blizzards, avalanches, floods, and man eating grizzly bears. Don't come here.


----------



## 7Footer

ha! switch jiggler… guilty. So many different connotations.

I might look at some new switches.. I'd like one of those larger paddle switches… Switches get stiches yo.

^^^lol John 'always is with lexus owners' . True that, I worked with this girl who was the CSR at the bank (basically the manager of the tellers) and she thought her ish didn't stink… She bought one of the late 90's Lexus SUV's, the round-ish ones withe the reflective window tint in the back (huge red flag right there), and she thought it was the $hit, couldn't stop talking about it, kept offering to drive if we went to get coffee's or donuts, etc…. Within 4 months she'd already dropped $3 large on repairs, water pump, struts, some random sensor, and she just got hosed taking it to the dealer. She was a ho-bag anyway tho, one of the worst people I ever worked with!


----------



## widdle

Sure you cowboys don't want to trade a couple trout for a few waves ? I'll throw in a Don Sterling ?


----------



## KelvinGrove

7, ya gota love it. We had a guy who drove a 15 year old forest green Jeep Cherokee. Got new car fever. All we heard for 2 months was about all the different cars he drove on his days off in the search for the perfect replacement. Showed up one morning with a brand new, right off the truck, less than 100 miles on it, new car smelling, forest green Jeep Cherokee. So now we have to listen to how great his new Jeep is…for a whole week

Then a second week

Then a third through 6th week

SOOOoooooooo one morning before going off shift I get a 20 oz Coke bottle, fill it up with antifreeze, punch a hole in the cap, and wait. When the order to fall out for roll call comes, I walk out the front door with my "device" and move along the side of the building. As I pass his Jeep I stop, stick the top of the bottle into the grill and SQUEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEE. Walk in through the bay door and stand in my regular place.

Roll call ends 10 minutes later. Ten minutes after that we have changed clothes and are walking into the parking lot. Thirty minutes after that he is down at the dealership screaming at them about this leaky radiator. Made them take it out and test it three times before he would believe it was not leaking.

Last we ever heard about how great his Jeep was.


----------



## bhog

Lol, some awesome ball breaking guys. 
Still though having the ep3 in same sentence with Prius is just hurrible, hurrible.

Tony should get a Kia Soul , throw an amped 15 in the spare tire hole and he could drive around bumpin this-










on his normal routes picking up lady boys. Throw in some e and a few glow sticks and he'd be gimping those hamsters.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta say that I had more than a few chuckles sipping my coffee this morning and reading what you boneheads wrote last night.

Widdle gets my post of the evening award for throwing in a Don Sterling as the cherry on top of a $hit sundae.

WC - new tablesaw I see! Must see more, uncrated like.

Hog - I think the kids are calling it Molly now a days. Youll have to send Tony a bag of lollipops and a case of water. All that glow stick twirling make a you thirsty. Im glad I never fell into that rave scene, I can remember popping over to my buddies apartment after they rolled all night. Friggin depressing. All huddled on the couch in blankets, totally drained of all their happy juice. Ya don't wanan spend it all in one place and one time.

Im off to inspect the next block of 8 units of a 96 unit remodel. I hear this one has some treats in store. A cat lady unit and a pigeon unit. Supposedly about 20-30 pigeons above the ceiling. There's been a contest in the building to see what can grow bigger and faster, the cockroaches or the piles of pigeon ********************. Love me a good HUD job.

My old man had a regular customer that would come into his store from time to time for batteries. He came in one day telling a story about his first encounter with Viagra. He was an older guy who, I think, had an accident a few years back and couldn't rise to the occasion any more. Well, he thought that maybe a little blue pill injection would turn the tide for him. So he popped one and kept a watchful eye on Capt. Winkus. Nada, not even a twitch. So he decided that if one didn't do it maybe 2 would. Couple hours later the old bracciole had puffed up like a sack of Uncle Bens boil in a bag rice. No bueno. It was supposed to go like a skyscraper, not a double wide. He figured that he should probably go see the doc but considering it was the weekend, off to the ER he went. Now thoroughly embarrassed about going all Portobello he walks up to the front desk. "Whats the problem sir" the woman behind the desk asked him. He figured the quickest and easiest way was to use the least amount of words he possibly could. His phrase, "swollen di(k head" in an old salty farmer kinda voice. You guys that work in hospitals …. I couldn't do it.


----------



## walden

Tim - Love the radiator trick!

Dan - The cabin is built into the side of the mountain so the mountain lion just jumps on the roof above where my bedroom is. I have only encountered him twice as I come home. Both times I yell "Sh1t!" when I see him and he gets up and walks to the back of the cabin. The other times I'm in bed and hear him up there.

The fact that he moves away makes me think he's just checking out the lay of the land. (There is a creek out front where a lot of animals come to to drink.) The only problem is that we now have a mountain lion walking the woods that thinks his name is "sh1t!"


----------



## KelvinGrove

Walden - as "The Game" in the fire house goes…that one was mild. Remind me to tell you about the semen samples sometime.


----------



## ShaneA

Walden, lets just hope his hounting grounds are fertile and the poor bastard doesn't hit a cold streak. Then you will be looking like lamb chops to a hungry apex predator. No bueno.


----------



## Buckethead

Don't even sweat it, Walden. Just give that cat a hug.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I.Love.This.Place.

Hahah. What an avalanche of sh!t.

Haters…. Always thinking that just behind some narrow door in all of their favorite bars, men in ct200h's are getting incredible kicks from things they'll never know.


----------



## walden

No sweat guys. I spend a lot of time in the woods each year - 162 days last year. I come across animals all the time. The one thing I have learned is that they are just trying to make a living just like us. They are trying to find food, water and stay a live. If they see you're not a threat, they leave you alone and will come out in the open and do their thing like you're not there. It's pretty cool.

Here is a picture of our neighborhood fox. She follows me around and likes to hang out when we have the fire pit going. She will follow within two feet of me and sit beside me if I read outside.

The deer in the other picture was checking out the teardrop when I came back to my camp spot this past summer.


----------



## walden

Shane - There are a lot of rich people near here that own toy poodles. I think the lion has an unlimited supply of food.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great fox. She sticks around for food or just enjoying the company?


----------



## ShaneA

That is one of the many things that separate suburban folk from country folk. When and if the day comes a lion is on my roof. I am hiring a realtor. I would be so terrified the last remnants of my man card would have to be pulled.


----------



## walden

Just company. She is still wild. She gets birds and eats any rodents nearby, so we have the added benefit of not having a mouse problem. Although she gets close, she is always still on guard, which is good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I understood she is wild. Glad to hear it is not a bribe situation, I should have got that about you by now. Cool stuff Walden.


----------



## ToddJB

My son would try to hug her… it wouldn't go well for either of them.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^hopefully you'd get a good picture before breaking it up.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Oh for cry'in out loud Shane, it's just a cat. I am only surprised Walden has not shot a bunch of holes in the roof!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those cats are very formidable though. Unarmed in their presence is a daunting situation.


----------



## 7Footer

Omg Tim that is funny stuff about the guys Jeep, I can imagine him just berating the dealer, then they take a look under the hood and find the culprit.

Walden that is pretty cool stuff, the fox especially, we city folk don't get to see too many of them. I love big cats like that too but I don't trust them, they're just too smart, fascinating animals though. Growing up there were a couple of Canadian Lynx's that would hang around our property, they were so cool, but no where near as intimidating as a friggin Mountain Lion or a cougar.


----------



## chrisstef

Im with Shane. Mountain Lion on my roof and all youd see is heels and a cloud of dust behind me haulin ass down the driveway. I seen a fox scamper through my front yard a few weeks ago and a couple of deer taking a sip out of the brook behind my house but I aint trying to hang with em. You do you and ill do me. Now if that pileated woodpecker tries munching on my siding again we might have a wildlife encounter. Well he might have an encounter with my slingshot. I pay the mortgage and until he chips in, no free meals brah.

Just got back from the pigeon unit. Friggin nasty. 3" of pigeon crap caked on the ductwork and about 20 of those guys hanging out above the ceiling. Rats with wings I tell ya. It was all worth it seeing my lead guy gag from the smell when he walked in though. Lol.


----------



## walden

Mountain lion paw prints are huge too - about 3 inches in diameter. Just clench your hand into a fist. It's about that size.


----------



## walden

Oh come on Stef…that fox could make a good shop dog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Retching reactions are most definitely worth the price of admission, true enough.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh and across the hall, in the cat lady / hoarder unit, they finally found the lost cat. How one loses a cat in a 500 sqft unit is almost unfathomable to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Poor cat….


----------



## Pezking7p

I hear there is a roof with cat space available.


----------



## summerfi

We have a lot of mountain lions in Montana, but the grizzlies are the ones you really have to watch out for.


----------



## Airframer

Damn Walden.. I had no idea you were in a TV show! Sweet!











BTW.. you should really watch all of these.. they are a riot lol..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef, for real….bird droppings can carry a lot of disease…respiratory protection is in order.

"You no breathey the birdie crappie!"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Eric why have you been holding out with the guy on a buffalo?!??


----------



## chrisstef

Roger that KG. Its full face respirators, tyvex suits, and hepa vacs for the boys under negative air pressure and inside a full containment.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Fire will kill all the pathogens as well. Just sayin'


----------



## 7Footer

Bahahaha, Here's one for ya, some young ho-bag upset with a fine-, so her and her two friends start twerking outside of the courthouse, one pisses in between two cars, then they leave only later to get pulled over and the cops find meth, among other things, shocker! Lol, I love Oregon.


----------



## walden

Eric - That clip is hilarious!


----------



## Airframer

Episode 2 has a cougar in it  lol… You really should watch all 4 episodes freakin' brilliant!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Guy on a Buffalo is some of the best cinema I have ever had the pleasure of viewing, including the phenomenal titling of the episodes. Stingy ba$tard Eric, hording them for yourself all this time….


----------



## chrisstef

Im upset they didn't show the cell phone video 7. But seriously, rule #1, if you've got to show up in court, treat it like an interview. Don't say anything retarded and sweatpants are not an acceptable form of attire.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I disagree Stef. I say challenge the judge and laugh at his/her fascist "authority". What is the worse he/she can do?


----------



## chrisstef

They can do this T:










Im no fan of the silver bracelets.


----------



## JayT

What is the worse he/she can do?

That attitude explains a lot, Tony. Like how you disappear from time to time and claim it was a "vacation" or something.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Spoken like a true product of the sixties! ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

So irony is lost on some of the inhabitants here, huh?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm not gonna coddle ya, keep up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How recent is that picture of you getting arrested Stef? Is that the time at the airport on your way back from Hog's?


----------



## chrisstef

I just needed an excuse to post that picture of dude's flappy white butt cheeks.


----------



## JayT

Sorry, stef. Those cheeks don't turn the rest of us on like they do for you.


----------



## Airframer

Speaking of irony.. has anyone besides me ever noticed that all the events mentioned in Alanis Morissette's - Isn't it Ironic.. are merely unfortunate and not ironic? Rain on your wedding day? Unfortunate yes.. ironic not so much… stupid canuck…


----------



## Airframer

Retrieving mystery post..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Waxing philosophic over a lame song from 20 years ago? Wtf?


----------



## chrisstef

Its a funny story about that arrest Tony. It was just after Hog and I had met yes. The weird thing was that there is no beach in Illinois but somehow I still ended up with sand in my crotch, well at least it was rough and itchy like sand. Ill have to give you the full run down some time. Its a good story.

-2 man points for speaking of Alanis Morisette on the thread.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, that's the trouble with today's yutes, no depth! Irony?


----------



## ToddJB

I say challenge the judge and laugh at his/her fascist "authority".

I had a moment of frustration in court once that lead to something similar to this.

A few years back a semi pulled into my lane on the highway at about 70 mph and obliterated my car. The citation was cut and dry as it was super busy traffic and there were about 15 witnesses who said I did nothing wrong, dude just pulled into him. Accidents happen. I got a new car out of it. No biggie.

Two months later I get subpoenaed to court (I'm not sure if you've ever been subpoenaed, but there is very little detail on these things). Anywho, I go, looking nice in my sweat pants and tuxedo jacket, and I have to meet with the City Prosecutor before hand. Apparently, the guy who hit me in his semi is trying to have his case overturned and pin the blame on me. WTF? But here's the kicker, he decided to defend himself. I have multiple family members who are truck drivers, none of them fit the stereotype, but this guy encompassed every one of them - uneducated, slob, racist, ageist - he ran the gamut. So we are told why we are there and dive right, which means I have to take the stand and the cross examination begins…. with him.

"Mr. Blackstone, do you know why you're here today?" 
"Yes, because you hit me with your semi, and are trying to get out of the repercussions" 
"Do you remember the first words I said to you after the accident?" 
"Um, I believe it was 'What just happened'" 
"NO! See! My first words where 'Are you okay'" 
"Okay."

Super long pause with shuffling of papers

"Um, Okay, Mr. Blackstone, your car, it was about the size of this table, was it not?" 
He points to a 6ft table that he is standing behind.
"No, it was not. I had a Honda Civic, it was a least twice as long as that table. After the wreck it was much smaller, but still larger than that table" 
"Larger that this table?" 
"Yes…. much" 
"Honda Civic! This leads me to my next point! All of these Rice Rocket Racers go whizzing around me in traffic. This isn't some game! I could have killed you. (insert a 10 minute rant about Asian cars and young stupid kids who drive them) Why would you cut me off like that anyways?"

It was at this point that I flipped out (internally) and looked at the judge and said something to the effect of "Is this a joke? Do you even review these before you make people take a day off of work? I would love you to do some judging here. I was under the impression that 15 eye witness accounts at the scene of a traffic accident would be enough to not waste my time, and to not allow this guy to embarrass himself"

At which point I was warned to "Watch it" and then was dismissed from the stand where he had to take the stand for the City Prosecutor to question him. It was filled with much more embarrassment.

Long story short… I've yelled at a judge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha…. props for yelling at the "man" and getting away with it. I bet it was your tie that allowed it to happen.


----------



## Airframer

Aww come on guys! You Can't Do That on Television was a staple of my upbringing! One of her finest career moments!


----------



## JayT

Todd, could have been worse. You could've been driving a Prius, had to admit that on the public record in court and then been forced to turn in your man card to "the man".


----------



## ToddJB

I take it back it did end up about the size of the table.


----------



## JayT

Stylin' shoes & argyles, Todd. Deduct 2 man points.

Glad you survived, however.


----------



## AnthonyReed

W.T.F. is going on? Eric is melting before my eyes. Months of solid work and it is all being dashed…..

Haha… effing JayT.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are slip-ons a mainstay Todd?


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Slip-ons were a mainstay. I worked at a college giving life advice to mechanics and that was as 'dressed down' as I was allowed to be. Actually the wreck happened on my lunch break coming back from a Craigslist run. I was picking up a Dremal tool with a billion accessories - spent hours trying to pick them all up from the cars interior.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I beg to differ JayT, I think the argyles are fuggin' strong.


----------



## JayT

Argyles can be fine, Tony, but wearing them in a junkyard is an automatic deduction.


----------



## KelvinGrove

All of the "yellin'" at the man reminds me….

Q - Why did the libertarian chicken cross the road?

A- None of your DAMN business…Am I being detained!!!???


----------



## ToddJB

You're right, J, I should have taken them off as the tow truck was taking me to the junk yard. Can my man points at least be supplemented by the Cap'n Morgan pose an hour after being in a horrible car accident?


----------



## chrisstef

I second the argyle statement. Theyre my dress sock of choice and the first off the bench when I run out of ankle socks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Chris, ya strike me as more of a pantyhose guy…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

You guys sure are cavalier about deducting points, we are going to need a consensus in the case of the argyles as I think their appearance in the junkyard intensifies their strength.

Edit: As a matter of fact they negate the slip-ons entirely.


----------



## theoldfart

I am concerned, I have the same shoes and socks. I think I look good, who gives a fig what you's all think!


----------



## ShaneA

I am probably not the one to vote, because I like argyles and slip ons. Both go to footwear, but I don't hang out in the junk yard, or in the mountains with lions on my roof, so I am already like at a -4 on the mancard scale. It is going to be tough to get those points back in suburbia…thank god I don't drive a Prius. Just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

I will gladly put my prius-driving mancard up for review. It is rock solid.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So is shoe tying difficult? I thought slip-ons were to be used in sneakers and for those who were afflicted with ectrodactyly.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm not missing any digits so I'm assuming your implying other parts of my anatomy are absent?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am merely asking a question not implying anything. I am hoping for clarification.


----------



## ToddJB

If we're going to address my slip-on to detract from Tony's Prius buying, that's fine - lets talk. I am a man of efficiency and logic. When doing an activity where I need a snug fitting covering around my foot, I go with laces. My boots have laces, my athletic shoes have laces, but my desk sitting footwear is absent of laces. Why? No need - just takes up more time. Laces on this style of shoe is not efficient, nor logical, it is merely style oriented - which I am not.

If we are addressing man-points… lets address the fashion police who have been making comments about the clothes other dudes are wearing over the last few posts. Whats more manly, a dude who is comfortable in his clothes, or a guy who points out that dudes clothes are not stylish enough?


----------



## ShaneA

who has time to tie their shoes? I am just glad they have a Velcro.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Shane, I almost forgot about velcro. My climbing shoes are Velcro. Ya know the ones where I climbing 100s of ft up a mountain face with my bare hands… yep no laces on those either.


----------



## Airframer

I'd wear slip ons with argyles while rocking out to Alanis in a junk yard before I would surrender my man card just to own a Prius for "shenanigans". But hey.. you be you T.. you be you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^LoL. Whew! I thought I lost you.


----------



## theoldfart

Damn, my climbing shoes are lace-up. You must be a "sport climber"! Trad forever, ice too. Check your anchors.


----------



## JayT

OK, let's see what we can do with Todd's man points.

2 point deduction for wearing argyles and slip-ons in the junkyard. A further 20 point deduction because that decision was ratified by someone looking to buy a fancified Prius. Add back points for the Captain Morgan pose before it became cool, and a few more for the compressed time frame after the accident. Take the total of that divided by the square root of 2, factor out the white t-shirt/slacks combo, invert and add back points for pushing the line on a contempt of court charge. Then factor in a beard bonus, multiply by pi cubed and …..

Congrats, Todd, you're back in the positive numbers. Someone else may have to check my math, however.

No fashion police here, Todd, safety police. Everyone knows that junk yards require steel toes.


----------



## jmartel

I realized the other day that I only wear 1 pair of footwear with laces, and those are my steel toes. Looking to replace those with slip ons as well.

Normal shoes are slip-ons, shop shoes are crocs (don't hate), climbing shoes are velcro.


----------



## ToddJB

That was close. Steel toes were in the unattainable trunk.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Glad someone else did the math on that. That made me dizzy!


----------



## ToddJB

And Kev, I am A Sport climber but only due to the lack of finances and experience. I climbed trad for a few summers as I was learning by following but my partner moved away. And I can't afford a woodworking hobby and a full rack (like hog) at the same time.


----------



## woodcox

Any life advice for passing this off as a 10 year old aluminum craftsman? Operation Subterfuge is well underway, packaging incinerated, minion bribed with jello, and monies laundered. Final approval had certain stipulations for said accusition that are only 90% met. The gettin' place already had one on the way and it was up for grabs with delivery in less than 24 hours, so delaying wrath or avoiding it altogether seemed worth it.








Taking my time with set up, wings are now level. This saw's wing seams are the mitre slots which makes leveling to center table finicky and the manual is worthless. Out of the box the left wing had a significant bow. A few well placed blows with a flooring hammer fixed it. I was completely shocked that it worked, was nervous about cracking it. Was a bad enough flaw to raise hell and get a replacement wing coming. I'm using a machined straight edge from work and it now says FLAT. Using great Lj info to make it happen, awesome to find what your looking for and finding it here. Adjusting mitre slots and then alighning blade to them are up next. Seems like a good choice


----------



## Airframer

Better to ask for forgiveness than permission I always say.

Stick it in the shop. pile a bunch of crap on it (saw dust included) and hope she doesn't notice?


----------



## ShaneA

You better knock out a quick project like a jewelry box that would have been impossible on the old, more dangerous, last saw.


----------



## Airframer

Or even better still… have your neighbor (who is totally in on this) place it at the curb.. you suddenly see this happening and exclaim. "He's throwing THAT away????" Rush next door and return with said trash item after explaining he said you could take it… should work.


----------



## woodcox

Has been working so far. She is oblivious to my devious ways. One way that worked in the past is buy a cheap HF color matched or just show a pic of it first and then insert with a quality tool. I didn't think three grand for a new Delta flagship was doable even in gray. She had 80% of the garage for her car a year ago and now has to maneuver to park. I've been bringing it up that its summer and she is causing wear and tear on the opener. She'll be relocated to the drive way soon but yeah, in the end she will see the fruit of my manure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Or tell her to quiet down and get back in the house; you worked for your money and are entitled to spend some of it?


----------



## ToddJB

The musings of a single man


----------



## Pezking7p

I have a bit of a thing for fine leather shoes. Argyle socks? They're pretty nice, too.

Woody, quick put some wood through it to dirty it up.


----------



## woodcox

Lol, I failed to mention she can totally stomp me into the ground. I can handle wrath but I fear "quiet down" is as far as that mistake would go before she allowed my conciousness to return.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"The musings of a single man" - Marriage equates to relinquishing your will?


----------



## AnthonyReed

If you are going to take an ass beating Woodcox make it worth it.


----------



## Airframer

Marriage equates to relinquishing your will?

Not at all! Just as long as your will is her will….


----------



## walden

Yes Tony…marriage equates to relinquishing your will. That is why you and I are single buddy!


----------



## AnthonyReed

You guys make me sad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My last relationship was sixteen years, I have not been single that long.


----------



## ShaneA

"Marriage equates to losing your will?"

That was a rhetorical question right?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am just trying to understand where/when the forfeiture occurs.


----------



## walden

How do you like my new signature line?


----------



## walden

Tony - I have the same question. I keep asking every woman I have ever dated this question right after they tell me my opinion and ideas don't matter. Still trying to figure it out after 41 years.


----------



## Airframer

Here's the deal Tony.. pull up a seat and let me 'splain this to ya..

A long term dating relationship can in no way compare to marriage. While you guys are only dating she is still selling herself to the "client" hoping to close the contract. She will do anything to smooze and win you over making you think this is Perfect! I need to keep this one around to myself bringing you to the proposal. At this point the finer details of the sale are still being worked out and she will be on her best behavior until wedding preps start at which point you will get a small peek of what you have gotten yourself into.. she will try to hide it but she simply can't help herself.. she NEEDS that contract signed and NOTHING will get in the way.

Once you say I Do.. she knows she now owns you and half your stuff. She is no longer smoozing the client and has you under contract… this is when you relinquish all will…. and retreat to the garage to do "woodworking"


----------



## ShaneA

That is a tough one Tony. While not technically married, my will has been on the ropes for years. My slip ons, argyle socks, and the fact I don't drive a Prius are the only things I have going for my. Sad but true.

Lol Walden.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Grammar sucks Walden…(but it is a quote so I attribute that to the source) and I still say just blast the furry bastard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where the fu(k is the angle in that Eric?

I am still not seeing a problem in driving the Lexus Shane.


----------



## walden

True Tim, but beggars can't be choosers. It was too good to pass up!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have not ran into that issue Walden.


----------



## Airframer

I don't know T.. I am still trying to figure out wtf happened myself..


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way…speaking of animals…don't get all worked up about lions (mountain or otherwise) cause even bambie can kill you if the timing is right.
































































Brought to you by People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## walden

Eric - You have just accurately described what I have seen most of my buddies go through. I had a buddy that was passionate about riding mountain bikes. The girlfriend rode bikes with him everywhere for four years. They got married and on the honeymoon she says,' We're selling the fu(king bikes! I hate bikes and you are not allowed to ride one again!!!"

Oh boy…


----------



## ShaneA

I have owned a Lexus in the past. Fine automobiles…no doubt. But, if you are prepared to drop Lexus coin, on that particular model I would say your shenanigan dollars could be stretched farther and yield better results w/a yr or two older car, you something a bit more masculine, basically

Damn! I am getting harassed for poor sentence structure. Is there nothing sacred?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Interesting presentation, AF.

Tony, your mileage may vary.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What does masculinity have to do how much money you give to the oil companies?

Why would you allow someone to tell you what you can / can't do? Because they can take half your stuff? Burn all the stuff in that case, half of nothing is…. owning your sac once again.


----------



## ShaneA

These shenanigans involve women, right T? Probably hasn't been too many times when the phrase "oh, you drive a Prius?" Has lead to debauchery.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Women are not worried about what I drive. Fu(k those that are.

I drive very fast, not reckless but fast. That little Lexus looks like every other small car on the road; it blends in and does not draw attention. But it has a very nice interior, great gas mileage and can be used as an electric vehicle when I am in the stop and go traffic.


----------



## walden

Like your attitude Tony!

Shane - Don't feel bad. I'm a writer by trade and misspelled the client's name today… Opps!


----------



## walden

Tim - Looks like Bambie was on a suicide mission. Wow!


----------



## jmartel

Man, I must have married a catch of a girl judging by everyone else's comments.

Mine gently nudged me to make the jump and start riding motorcycles, buys me woodworking stuff, bought me camera stuff, paid for me to get SCUBA certified, paid for us to go skydiving, wants to get her own motorcycle license, wants to learn how to do some stuff in the shop, etc.

3 years into marriage (tomorrow), and she hasn't shown any more of the bat sh*t crazy than what I already knew about before we started dating.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Lots of tornadoes last night. I wonder where Hog will be shopping now???


----------



## theoldfart

Jm, 44'th anniversary this Friday. Supports my hobby, took up cycling, climbing, kayaking so we could do them together. We work together. I couldn't imagine having an adversarial relationship for that length of time, both have to give and take.

My two cents worth.


----------



## Buckethead

You misspelled oops too.


----------



## chrisstef

KG - are you kidding me? Where will he be shopping? Hog will be a very happy man. It looks like they finally found something that will "satisfy" his needs. Thats a delivery, not tornado damage.

4 years tomorrow for this old boy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I too am blessed with a wonderful wife. Won't ride a motorcycle with me or anyone else. (and does not like airplanes, bridges, or any other high place) Easy going…makes a killer bloody Mary, (turns out the secret is Old Bay Seasoning) and brings me coffee every morning while I am in the shower. I used to hear people talk about being married 30, 40, 50 years or more and wonder "why in the hell would you do that?" Now, I know.


----------



## Airframer

It will be 9 years on Thursday for me. I'd love to say it has been nothing but bliss but you can't put two individuals together in the same house and not have issues from time to time but she does support me and my craziness so can't complain… but the above scenario is still the norm. I think it's genetic.


----------



## Slyy

Walden, 'nother very long day at work. So with all that's happened in here today, between Stef's green superhero costume The Amazing Mr Flabby Cheeks, Eric's apparent love of all things Canadian (I bet he also loves nickleback and Tom Green),7' and his twerking home girls, Todd's throw down with da man (and I give home BONUS points rocking the loafer/argyle combo), Kev's action adventure sporting hobbies (proving yet again that even with a possible little blue pill in is medicine cabinet he is still more manly than the next three of us, save Walden and his mountain lion friend), JMarts brazen admission to wearing crocs in the shop, the Lordly destruction of the only "library" Hog is still allowed in (the others have children and the court ruling forces his hand there), Tony's strong (but ineffective) efforts to dodge Prius/mancard talk by shifting the topic back to Eric and his nickleback infatuation, and a devolution of wife smack talk into how much we love them (even though we do sshhhhhhh) I'm not really sure I can do a quick wrap up like yesterday…......

Also if you like Guy on a Buffalo I highly suggest you check out on YouTube Action Figure Therapy specifically "Strip Club Etiquette" even my wife was rolling on the floor!


----------



## walden

Thanks Slyy!

Buckethead - You are correct. It's been a very long day…


----------



## jmartel

So, 4 of us in here have anniversaries this week? Crazy.

Nachos with Blue cheese garlic bread for dinner.


----------



## Slyy

It Is cool JMart, my wife and I have been together 14 years last week, married 7 in June. At only 29 and 31 we've been together half our lives already!!


----------



## walden

You guys are giving me hope that there are normal women in this world. Will. Keep. Looking.


----------



## jmartel

Hot damn. Just found someone on craigslist selling claro walnut for $0.25-$1/bdft. Heading out now to look at the stash and buy whatever I can.

And, to continue the awesome wife trend, with permission from the wife to buy as much as I can for the amount of cash in the wallet.


----------



## Buckethead

Stop at ATM and add volume to wallet funds. #ProTip


----------



## jmartel

Unfortunately I couldn't spend more than $200. The guy had 35 years worth of wood stashed down there. I took about half of his goby walnut, and then I got 2 real nice 8/4 walnut boards as well. 1 of the 4/4 boards was 18" wide, 9 ft long, and was curly walnut.

Oh, and I got a piece of 8/4 birdseye maple that is 11" wide by just over 7 feet long as well.




























I'd never even seen a piece of 8/4 birdseye maple before.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice catch on the walnut! I should be so lucky!

And Walden, I got my wife out of the want ads, She had one in the Yahoo personals that read;

"36 WF - If strong, intelligent, independent, women who go through men like most girls go through socks are not your cup of tea then it would be a waste of your time to answer this add…."

By that time I was hooked. Keep looking, the right one is out there!


----------



## Buckethead

Wowiewowowow! Jmart!


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, a keeper. As to who keeps who, you guys can figure that one out!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Hog! Remember that store that had the boneless butt whole on sale? WEEEEElllllllll Looking what they have for you today!


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa - gigantic score JMart! Thin slice that curly walnut down to veneer and you got box makin good needs for years. That's unreal for $200 bones.


----------



## ShaneA

Great lumber score. Those are the best.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Jmart.


----------



## jmartel

I am thinking about saving the 18"-er until I do a special project with it. Not sure what yet. Something that requires the full 18". It seems a shame to rip down such a wide piece. I don't know that I've seen a piece of walnut that is 18" wide and not a slab yet.

I think the plan for the birds eye maple is to Resaw it as much as possible though.


----------



## theoldfart

Big news for rust freaks


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap! Hope it goes to good hands.


----------



## lateralus819

Very cool Kev. Let's all pitch in. Lol.


----------



## chrisstef

What he said ^ I got like $40 in my paypal account.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll pitch in 2k but I am not doing the effing books.


----------



## theoldfart

I've gotten a lot of tools from these folks, thank heaven Hulls Cove doesn't go with the deal! I'll be up there in June and again in July along with LN.

Tony, I am an accountant I still don't want to do the books!


----------



## lateralus819

I'll be the greeter. Cmon we can do better than Walmart.


----------



## lateralus819

Ohh jealous Kevin. I think i have my wife convinced to go to ME, to see LN. She says she's always wanted to go, and me wanting to go to LN is another part of the deal. Just gotta pick a time.


----------



## Airframer

What.. is… that… place???! That looks like a spot I could totally get lost in for days on end. DonW.. looks like a new career opportunity there!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh yeah…. DonW would be a perfect proprietor.


----------



## theoldfart

Just a couple of pics from Liberty
Maybe some saws?










or some tool chests perhaps?


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be in the bathroom with my phone if you need me ^


----------



## theoldfart

My favorite









or maybe this









Just can't make up my mind!


----------



## walden

I've been to Liberty and Hull's Cove. Great stores! I got a couple great saws out of that pile. Liberty was so jam packed, I had to go back three times while I was up there. Came back with a trunk load of goodies. Go while you can.


----------



## walden

Kevin - Are you there now?! Super jealous!


----------



## WayneC

Kevin, the second tool chest looks a lot like the one I found last summer.


----------



## JayT

I don't think there's any way I could talk my wife into moving to Maine. She has supported/tolerated my tool acquisitions so far, but that would probably be pushing it. Might be worth a try, though.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, took those pics last year. I'll be there in June and i have a pick up with a cap! Lots of volume.


----------



## walden

Nice Kevin! Have fun. What might take a guy 10 years to find in the wild, he could get in one day at those stores. Most of the prices were good from what I remember. Only the collector-type stuff was expensive.


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, Woah

JMart, Woah

Dropped off last night - had an inconsolable 1 month old. Silly kids and their lack of logic and emotional stability.

On the bright side, I'm glad I held off on buying a new fence system. A used Bies popped up on CL last night and I'll be picking it up right after work.


----------



## walden

Good job Todd!

The walnut looks amazing Jmart!


----------



## Slyy

JMart that's a ridiculous score on that walnut!! Congrats!

Kev O M G!!! I didn't even know about that place. I'll chip in a 5 spotter at least! Now I gotta to change my pants…...


----------



## jmartel

Now I gotta think of what to make with it.

Just looking up some basic prices, that curly walnut board should have been $15/bdft+, which puts it just over the $200 I gave him. The bird's eye maple was saying $15-25/bdft, which at the low end was $100ish, and $175ish at the high end. The 8/4 walnut should have been about $9/bdft according to the local yard's prices, which would be another $120 and $70ish respectively, plus the rest of the claro walnut.

So, damn good score. Probably between $600 and $700 worth of wood at retail prices for $200.


----------



## Buckethead

No doubt a fantastic score.

Regarding the sale of Liberty Tools, I don't think the tools come with the sale. Just the name and the property.


----------



## Airframer

Bucket… from the ad:

A. The Liberty Tool Co. http://www.jonesport-wood.com/libertytool.html in downtown Liberty Village (formerly the Parmenter IGA) with all its contents

So yep.. tools included!


----------



## ToddJB

Wonder why the prompt to sell? There is a really neat place in downtown Denver called Charlies Second Hand Tools that is a 3rd generation family business, but the guys are getting a little older and I don't think their kids really have any interest in taking it over. Will be sad to see it go someday.


----------



## chrisstef

Just returned from a meeting with a mason. Finally someone that knows how to have a meeting. Greets me at the back door, down the alley way and leads me upstairs to a fresh cup of espresso. 15 minutes of talking the job and a half hour talk of how were both 90%ers. Check the formal BS at the door. That's what im talkin about.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.


----------



## ShaneA

The world needs more 90% type of guys. That way we won't stand out as much. 90% could be the new 100%.


----------



## ToddJB

Greets me at the back door

Ha.


----------



## JayT

Geez, stef, here I thought hog was the only one that you allowed to go back door.


----------



## chrisstef

He's a nice guy, very inviting, what can I say. And Shane, I agree.


----------



## ToddJB

A really penetrating personality, huh?

I know most people hate meetings, but at my current job I never get to have meetings and my personality really misses them, especially the type you just described. Get to know someone, build a relationship, then get some shiiight done.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Todd. Well played.

Construction is a funny animal where no one really trusts anyone else. Its different when its a subcontractor to subcontractor talk with guys you are familiar with, like the one I just got out of. We're both about the same age and had both once worked in the field. All the fat is gone from the profits in this industry and its become very cut throat. It feels like the general contractor is always out to eff you. As we got to talking the only way we can all help one another out is to horse trade in the field and how doing that will keep us all afloat. It'll never make us rich but it will get us on to the next job.


----------



## ToddJB

BTW, happy anniversary, and send my sympathies you your wife.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol damn, youre on fire bud.


----------



## ToddJB

Slow day at work. No meetings to fill my time or barf my thoughts.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way….where I ended up working this week. Hard to be stuck in a windowless meeting room knowing this is just outside.


----------



## walden

Tim - Just went out to get the mail and ran into these two elk.










Stef - Good to hear the meeting was quick and painless. I do all my meetings by phone now. I have eliminated all small talk and get down to business.


----------



## walden

The guy that owns Liberty Tool is getting up there in age. I met him a couple years ago and he didn't seem like he was really into it anymore. That's probably why he's selling. The store he is keeping is in a barn next to his house.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Walden, that is great… We really don't have them back east anymore.


----------



## Hammerthumb

One meeting for me this morning. New computers being installed today and the IT people up in Washington are transferring files, so I can't really do anything here. Time to go home.

Agree with you Stef on it being cutthroat out there. Used to bid with 25 percent OHP. Now we can't land a job at 10 percent.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, meant to say happy anniversary to all that are having one soon. I got married on 1/1/01. My wife says it's so I won't forget. Good woman trying to look out for me!


----------



## Buckethead

Eric… You're absolutely right about the tools being included in the sale. I don't know what I was reading lysdexia sets in sometimes.

Walden, it looks like you live in an alpine utopia. Chalets, elk, Chevys (Nissan? Same thing). Living the dream.


----------



## jordanp

State of my bench..


----------



## chrisstef

Makin them fluffies. Nice Jordan.

Todd - i relayed your sympathies to my wife. Youve got a new fan in her.


----------



## ToddJB

I love it when a plan com


----------



## Airframer

Just thinking about the liberty tool sale makes me a sad panda.. That is EXACTLY the type of thing I would love to do after the Navy is finished with me but alas.. afraid my funds are a bit short but man can you imagine? It would make living in Maine worth it.. almost ;-)


----------



## Buckethead

Why the Maine hate? I was privileged to visit in early October in 09 and found the people and the scenery to be wonderful. I could definitely live there. (Said the Floridian)


----------



## ToddJB

Almost forgot, got the Bies for a hundo. Happy day.


----------



## Airframer

No hate for the state it's self. I have been there and yes it is a beautiful place to visit but.. I hate snow with a passion…


----------



## bhog

Damn, not even sure what to comment on. 
I do remember stef taking man points , those points are null cause Stefs card was taken last yr.

Tony has it right on women. Either find a good one or don't let em take your nuts.

Tony if you think you can buy a Prius and not start losing testosterone , you sir , are wrong. Oil company spiel was lol, sissy.

I've rocked slip ons for years. Got a new pair of Clark's last month. Have atleast 2 other pairs too.


----------



## bhog

Sick scores too guys.


----------



## john2005

^listen to him Tony, he would know!

I do agree on the scores and that we should all pitch in for Liberty.


----------



## theoldfart

I posted this a while ago, so here's a refresher


----------



## chrisstef

Forgot my man card was pulled. Sucks.

Cant see vids ^ on my phone and it kind of frosts my a$$.

If you dont like snow def dont live in Maine. Theres winter, mud, and July 4th. Only 3 seasons. Its gorgeous up there though. Lakes, ponds, pines and loons. A buddy of mine has a cabin way up northern Maine. Unchartered township 9 is the physical address of the town. I had never heard a fart echo across a lake until I went up there. Pooping in an outhouse kinda loses its luster after a few days though.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef here is the address


----------



## Slyy

Same Stef! I get the big blank section of disappointment.









A teaser shot of my first actual project, working on the mallet swap. Also slipped and took some layers off my finger, so might've contributed a few erythrocytes to the build as well.

Edit: just watched the vid Kev, thx for the link. WOW! That place is gorgeous, is all of Maine like that?


----------



## shampeon

About to puke because my boys in the south Bay are one game away from a historic choke-among-chokes. Go Sharks. Looks like the Blueshirts are taking it to the Flyers, and a fan at MSG won a car by shooting a puck through a puck-sized hole from center ice?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Was it a Prius?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Grats on the fence Todd.

Shut your sploshing hole Hog…. I mean I love ya Hog.

Nice curl shots guys.


----------



## jmartel

So, I wanted to see just what kind of figure the maple piece had that I got last night. Whipped out the ol' No. 6 and shaved off a section.










And a better look:










Yeah, I'm happy with my decision to put a piece of 8/4 walnut back and get that instead.

And more walnut pr0n.


----------



## JayT

Gorgeous lumber, jmart. That deal deserves a you suck!


----------



## ShaneA

Those are a couple of great looking sticks there. Wild walnut, and some heavy eyed maple. Beautiful.


----------



## bhog

What are you planning to make Jmart?

Stef, I'll give your card back *if* you take a huge taco night followed by 2 pints of gelato and 4 beers monster deuce on the dash of Tonys new Prius, pebble dash is extra points here. You then have to knock on his door kick him squarely in the sack- call him a byotch- and out run him.

I almost erased that ^.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha… I would not be hard to out run after a nut punt. I expect better of you.


----------



## Airframer

^ No balls Stef…


----------



## jmartel

Hog,

I have no idea yet. Once the end tables are done, then my wife wants a new closet done. No way am I using good wood in the closet build just for it to hide. I just couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## john2005

+1 on the "you suck" Jmart. Sweet lookin wood


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ya know J, it seems like no matter how much time I spend looking, I never get a deal like that lumber. For m, it's like when you are out hunting…3 days in the snow seeing nothing. The fourth morning the biggest damn buck you ever saw walks out of the woods, looks at you, and walks away….and you know he is thinking. "How come that human is out here in the cold taking a dump with his gun leaned up against a tree?" With my luck I am the guy that calls right after you left with a truck load of lumber and a smile.

By the way…up until 5 years ago, I wore slip-ons a lot….like these.


----------



## john2005

Totally had that happen once. I was about 17 or so. Spent a few days freezing my tail off, stopped for …um…lunch. Yeah lunch. Anyway, sittin there minding my own business when one of the biggest bucks I had seen in my life came blasting up the hill and all but took me out. Seriously, he was set to plow me right over. He put on the skids and stopped literally feet from me. We stare at each other for what seemed like forever, although in reality it was probably only long enough for him to register the smell and he was gone. And that's all I saw that year.


----------



## walden

Tim - Those are manly slip-ons. And thanks for serving as a firefighter. Not an easy job by any stretch.

Todd - The Rocky Mountain Tool Collector's are having a meeting on Sunday if you're interested. I think it's near Monument. It will be my first meeting.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, I would love to do that, but it's not in the cards currently. Maybe when the babe gets a few months older but right now my weekends are full of bouncing babies. Are you going to sell your tool chest there?


----------



## walden

Todd - I think so. They said I can make a "safety bid" so that it doesn't sell for less than I'm willing to get for it. This should be interesting. I'll try and get a few pics for you. It's being held in a collectors shop. I was told it looks like a tool museum.


----------



## ToddJB

That sound super cool. I hope its fun and worthwhile. LukieB spoke very highly the gatherings and said it was a killer way to pick up user tools.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Tony has it right on women. Either find a good one or don't let em take your nuts."

I am proud…and a little concerned that I can relate to hog on this level.


----------



## chrisstef

Back from another job meeting. This one had fireworks though. I haven't seen a project manager freak out in a while but this one was good. Papers got thrown, tables got pounded on, and a chair kicked across the room. The Peruvian tornado earned his moniker this morning. Stuff like that makes my day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

But you notice B still is wanting to give his nuts up, just to a "good" one? He's a sick bastard. Bless his heart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is awesome Stef! Mayhem is invigorating, particularly in situations where it is not common. Chair kicking is t!ts.


----------



## ToddJB

Meeting room was out of creamer, huh?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, hell yea T. The schedules that owners put forth are absolutely insane and it drives people up a wall. I mean, they want to completely gut and remodel 8 units in 30 days eleven times over. 96 units in 13 months. Remove asbestos, new ceilings, flooring, windows, electrical upgrades, tubs, toilets, showers, fire sprinkler, mechanicals and kitchens. Its blatently retarded. These are 500 sqft units. You can only cram so much and so many people into them at once and this is the 2nd phase.

The only way that could have gotten any better is if during the tirade he slipped and fell spilling coffee all over himself. There's no way I would have been able to contain my laughter. I would have blown snot all over my face.


----------



## bhog

T I think you know exactly what I meant.

Red, I'm not that bad a person, no need for concern.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey bro, I am not judging but rather pointing out the fact you like to give up your nuts so that others can do so and not feel as if they are in solitude. Love ya. Mean it.


----------



## bhog

Just got the new guy ( he happens to be older than me) with an excellent waved colon blast. He brought huge Reese's eggs for snack and it gave me gas. He was up on a ladder screwing off drywall and I sharted about 3' away, waited a second , said " hey " to get his attention and waved a sheet of drywall at him. I think it actually offended him lol.


----------



## bhog

Oh I get it , you were referring to the loads I've splashed on you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Offended him?? Bwahh! 
Nice work.

Loads? Sure, whatever gets you through the day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet BYo is drinking a beverage while raising his pinkie finger right about now.


----------



## chrisstef

Seriously, where the hell is BYo? ComicCon has been over for months now. He should have resurfaced by now unless he got caught up in some elaborate D&D cosplay scene and is all David Carradine'd in some random hotel closet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope the lemon wedge did not dislodge before it did its job….


----------



## ToddJB

Has he been around since Louisiana?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, I think he text some "action" shots of him and his "friend" Daniel form that trip to Bhog.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Red, I'm not that bad a person, no need for concern.

Ya, I was just goofin hog. Minus the twisted mind, we are probably a lot alike.

More alike that the rest of these squatters….except for T.


----------



## ToddJB

Think this is a fluke?

http://www.amazon.com/Anchor-4X700-Twin-Bulk-Hose/dp/B0013T29VA/ref=sr18?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1398965162&sr=1-8&keywords=twin+welding+hose


----------



## AnthonyReed

Order it and see.


----------



## chrisstef

I think the original price was a fluke. No effin way are some oxy / acetylene lines $700 bones unless youre running like 4,000,000 pounds of pressure through them.

Wait, just looked, 700' long and $3.62 shipping? Somethings disturbed the force.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I just picked up a cutting torch set up that needs new hoses, but I need like 25-50', I think 700 is a bit over kill.


----------



## chrisstef

Youll have more gas in the line than you will in the tank lol. Id hate to see a blow back in that one!


----------



## AnthonyReed

For $15 you can have 13 spares.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Post retrieval.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I have had some listing errors on Amazon before. The listing for foam said 15' roll…..the sent me 15". The seller admitted their error and sent me a 15' roll though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

700' in two places though…. not a typo, purposeful deceit possibly but can't say it is a typo.


----------



## chrisstef

Not the first time 15" has been delivered to your (back)door.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm betting its a price per foot deal.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef charges by the foot I hear.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef's wit never disappoints

Great timing. My rod was too small, so I ordered a bigger one. Amazon saves the day again!


----------



## Buckethead

You can order a bigger one?

BRB


----------



## jmartel

Miracles of modern medical science, Bucket.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

well I tried, but they just sent me the 4' brass rod. However they were nice enough to put it in a 6.5' tube. or its just my trick photography again.


----------



## ToddJB

4ft brass rod? You mallet making?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup. that'll be the final touch. Bronze panties didn't come today though. Bummer


----------



## theoldfart

And little blue pills


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. 4ft rod is a lot of mallets.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - ask that PM if he thinks he's in Las Vegas. We will finish 1132 rooms next week at the old Sahara Hotel, now called SLS. We started in November.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats haulin a$$ Paul. Was the building vacant while the work was being done? For some reason, we have not done a job in the last year or 2 where the building has been vacated for construction. It sucks and makes things a gigantic headache.


----------



## walden

I got a nice sized drafting board off of Amazon for $10 because of a pricing error. The day after I bought it, it went back up to $75…I guess somebody figured it out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- ya, I only need about 1' of the brass rod, but I'm sure I'll find some use for it down the road. I love amazon, never have to leave the shop. I'm not much for shopping. Waste of time.

Shoulda got a bronze rod though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry for the late response. Yeah Stef - the Sahara Hotel & Casino closed about 4 yrs ago. Was purchase about 1-1/2 years ago. They actually had started demo toward the fall of last year. Will be open before Labor Day this year. Demo was so extensive that you could stand in what was once the casino and look at Las Vegas Blvd on one side, and turn 90deg and look at Paradise Road on the other. They left the towers shell up, but did complete demo to studs on all room levels.

I bid a job here called Brooklyn Bowl at the Linq project in January. The owner up in our Bellevue, Washington office called to review recent bids and asked about it a month ago. I told him that we did not get the job and the project had just opened. He said "how could they open? We just bid it." Well, that's how we doos it in Las Vegas!

If you have never done construction in Las Vegas, you would trip out on how fast things move. Can't have property just sitting there not generating revenue.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, We just re-tiled all of the rooms in the Tropicana Hotel last year. That was done with the building occupied. Your right about the pain in the a$$ factor on occupied projects. We had to work around the hotels room schedules. They were trying to give us 2 levels (33 rooms each) at a time that we would turn over in 4 days, but can't tell you how many times we went into a room where the occupants were still there. We would tell them to call the front desk and they would move them to another level (if they had a room open). Schedule was set by what was happening in town at the time, March Madness gave us a little time to rest as the entire hotel was booked.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Crazy.

Ignore if your not interested in my industry, but awhile back Kevin noted it's scary how engineers are working 65 hours a week on-call. Here's a good article.

http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2013-01/how-to-prevent-americas-next-train-crash?nopaging=1%3Fsrc%3DSOC&dom=fb

"But the railroads could also cheaply and humanely achieve big safety leaps simply by improving the working conditions of engineers-something they're even less enthusiastic about doing." Oh Snap!


----------



## bhog

I agree Red.

Byo is prob busy with cheerleading tryouts.


----------



## theoldfart

Byo? Who's he trying out for? I didn't know he could dance!


----------



## chrisstef

Properly, intelligently, and realistically planned out, those are my kind of jobs Paul. Make it go like clockwork. 40 guys, done in 2-3 weeks. Pay me. Its a shame that realistic no longer an attribute of owners and general contractors.

The super on that job were on just went 51 hours …. Straight.


----------



## Buckethead

Extreme home makeover is the new normal.


----------



## bhog

He tries out for em all cause he loves the attention. He prob just got drunk and forgot to come back.


----------



## chrisstef

Nailed it bucket. Id have Hog throat punch that dude from that show and then id stand over him and tell him what a b!tch he is.


----------



## Slyy

BYo's new scrub shoes, I think he pulls it off nicely:









Maybe he's trying out for the Met?

Edit: interwebs ate half my post it seems!!


----------



## bhog

Just saw that bucket is a carpenter. What do you do now?


----------



## Buckethead

I've had some success as an exotic dancer. Apparently I might know BYo.

Also, I'm doing commercial/retail millwork installation, remodeling, trim, decks, or washing cars… Laying sod.

I also specialize in laying down a thick bead of caulk.


----------



## bhog

I see. You miss the framing? I'm getting ready to start on a custom home this month. Framing can be fun but doing it day in and out would get old.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Do you wear your danceware while washing cars? Or is that only if its a Prius?


----------



## Buckethead

I enjoy seeing the fast results of framing, but a framer's work is usually covered. (With exceptions) also, since the r/e bubble burst, subcontractor pricing suffered greatly. R/e has rebounded, but subs still lag behind. Also, I don't have the manpower I once had, and haven't had the desire to gear up for it again. Lots of headaches. Lots of labor.

And the sun. I don't want to spend any more time in the sun.

When they say they do it because they love it, they are young, or they are lying.


----------



## Slyy

I know this is the "pile-on-the-sh!t-bitch-about-life-make-fun-of-each-other-especially-ourselves-because-by-God-we're-men" thread but I do gotta say I've had a serious woodworking hobbyist epiphany tonight.

hilosophic discussion begins:

Nearly the entirety of my 169 days and almost 1k posts on LJ's has been spent as a vouyering glorified tool collector wanna be woodworker. I lurked around and joined LJ's about a year after both my father and his father passed away about 3 months apart, about the time that my mother gave me several hand and power tools that bonged to both of them (Dad being a do-it-yourselfer and his dad being a fairly avid hobbyist). I dig the ability to stay connected with them through the hobby they loved and some of things they actually used for it. I manned up and joined the on-going mallet swap as a means to finally force myself to start giving the actual woodworking a try. Came home from work today and knocked out about half of my first ever real project and used almost entirely hand tools. My epiphany came as I was using one of grandpa's Tyzack & sons back saws to help hog out chisel waste making a tenon for the mallet: this hobby is phuking awesome and fun as hell!!! My Mallet is probably gonna be gappy all over and look like crap compared to others in the swap, but I'm putting my best I've got in it and no matter what anything I make looks like it's still great to hold something in your hands and say: I freaking made this!

:Waxing philosophic end:


----------



## ShaneA

^nice. It is a constructive, rewarding hobby, with a journey that never ends. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Slyy - I envy you your beginners enthusiasm. I would be proud to be the recipient!


----------



## widdle

A lot more than just labor when framing custom homes Bucket. If turning a ten pound set of plans from one dimensional to three dimensional full scale ain't no joke.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I always enjoyed framing. My pale, freckled skin was the problem.

Nice post Jake. It's easy to get caught up in the tools. I've had my spells. But the tools were made to work wood. And we were made to learn the skills. 
It is quite a ride. Even more fun sharing it…..or so I was told.


----------



## Buckethead

I've done quite a few customs. Those are more fun than track houses. My favorite type of framing is timber framing, though I've not done timber frame joinery. Here in FL they generally use iron gussets and bolts. We could swap stories. Mostly though, I built McMansions. Not true customs. Trussed roof systems, in the three to eight thousand square feet range. (Under roof). Now I just have two guys and myself, and try to find a bit more upscale work so I can still make a living.

Even in custom homes… There's a ton of labor. Reading plans, determining plate heights, laying out walls, figuring roof members, figuring spiral stairs…All good fun, but then it's time to move that three hundred pound ridge into place. We framers do logistics, and create shapes. (At the direction of architects and engineers)


----------



## Buckethead

I need a view of that Widdle stick. What you got? I'm sure it's buried in the workbench thread, but finding anything there is more work than in a ten pound set of custom home plans.


----------



## jmartel

Red, that's one of the reasons why we left San Diego. My wife's pale skin, freckles, and red hair.


----------



## jmartel

Not a bad night to Kayak after work. 83 deg, sunny, and had a harbor seal and a sea lion follow us for a bit.


----------



## woodcox

While driving I find my self seriously eyeing up telephone poles like women of ill repute. Telling the wife," that's biggest telephone pole I've ever seen." I've even think about stealing trees, to the point of even badging the truck up and looking all official like I'm supposed to be there dropping wood. Some empty lots downtown with some big walnut and oak in some sad shape. I'll never do it, mainly because I might have to explain myself. Not because it's wrong and I'll bring on some bad wood juju. How many Hail Marries for ligna larceny? A couple years ago I was a different person. Better now that I've found something I can do for life. Carnal thoughts will wane I hope otherwise I may make the news. 
Must be nice to have the link Jake.

Ed. Had to delete an Oprah worthy post. I may have some father issues 
I'll try to keep em Springer as not to rock the boat.


----------



## widdle

wood cox..you can put your name in with tree companies mabye and get some trees..
bucket..No trusses out here..cutting roof packages is a learned skil.. Anyway here is one way to do it..im sure there is better options..,mabye something coming out from the bench centered in its thickness..
Sorry for the guys that have already seen this 3 or 4 times..



























John and cl8ton used a 3/4", I went a little smaller 3/8'+- and haven't snapped it yet..


----------



## jmartel

That's a great idea, widdle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Jake, what a great time tonight!

Bucket, you have serious skills and I am in awe.

Jmart, incredibly strong pics lately. Nice, indeed.

And Woodcox… You're seriously talking about eyeing up poles… On Stef's thread??


----------



## widdle

Thanks jmart..Although i have worn it out probably..but here is one more cuz i think the smaller pin allows for smaller adjustments..


----------



## bhog

I will say I love my job, love my career or love what I do for a living. Yesterday I finished hanging drywall on a kitchen addition were doing and today I'm going to go pick up a trencher and trench in 300' of conduit/wire for a well. Monday will probably suck though.

We use trusses a lot but I agree that being able (and understand ) to cut rafters, jack rafters, etc is a skill that should be learned eventually. Stairs and landings too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice thought Jake.

Fricken sun-sensi gingers…..

Looks like great fun Jmart.

Self censoring is bad, mmmkay… let it out Woodcox.

Nothing to apologize for Widdle, brilliant idea and beautiful bench.

I have seen your work Hog, you have skills man. Drywall delivered flatulence alone is testament.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fricken sun-sensi gingers…..

hehehe… it does suck. I once took a multi-day rafting trip down Cataract Canyon. I caked on the spf45 everyday. Still to much for my skin. I got tiny blisters in between my freckles. Poor Rojo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That picture is beautiful but the story is sad, gingers should only go out at night.


----------



## bhog

Lol. Or more sun so you get a tan?


----------



## walden

Love the post Jake! I was the same way after my first project…and the next…and the next…

Then I got caught up in the tool collecting thing for a while and didn't build anything. I'm now at a point, like Red, that tools are for working wood. I've sold most of my collection and have gotten back to the bench. I just need the maintenance guy to finish the kitchen so I can get TO the bench. Taking today off to help the guy out. (I took off most of last week as well.) Kitchen should be functional by the end of today with just a few loose ends to do.


----------



## chrisstef

Great stuff Jake. It is pretty awesome to craft something then hold it in your hands like some caveman who just made fire. Its also real easy to get caught up in the tool collecting / hoarding thing too but its hard to do some things without all the tools that you need. I know I got real sick of working around the tools that I didn't have for a while. It was a pain in the ass and I found myself doing things that weren't necessarily safe. There's a balance to be had somewhere in there.

Woodcox, I want the Oprah rant. Im a wood watcher (lol) too. Ive been eye porking this maple burl in my backyard for going on 6 years now. I cant bring myself to cut it down though. Its gotta be 65' tall.

The wid-stick is quite possibly my most favorite out of the box thinking shop implement ever. As crafty as he is crazy.


----------



## john2005

Love it Jake!

You framers, acting like your doin more than just nailing twubufurs together…Im on to you…

My widdleracker. The genious behind it provided by Widdle.




























And here you can see I put 2 holes in the top to locate the pin. I have found that was a smart idea. Not only do I use it for the racker alignment, but a couple times it was handy to put a holdfast there. ( I went 3/4")


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Or more sun so you get a tan?

That's the thing. We don't tan- just more and darker freckles. We're a northern people. Maybe that's why I wear shorts in the winter.

Looks hoss John.


----------



## chrisstef

You big speckled glass of milk. ^


----------



## jmartel

Red, my wife has gotten burned while wearing SPF 90 before. 45 just doesn't cut it.

Luckily, we now live in a city full of pale people, so it doesn't stick out. I have noticed that there seems to be a much larger population percentage of gingers here in Seattle than most places. Must be from all the clouds. No complaints here, gingers are my kryptonite.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Speckled in bronze….Ohh Yeaahhh(Randy Savage voice)


----------



## jmartel

I was giving it some thought last night. If the colors match up well enough, I may consider scrapping the original 2 board tops for my end tables and using up some of the 18" walnut board (tops are 16.25"). The downside to this would be that a) it may not match very well and b) it would use up roughly 4' of that 9' board.

As far as what would need the full 18" (besides stef), I am coming up a bit short on personal projects that I have planned. Only thing would be a dining table, and I'm not so sure I'm going to be building a dining table. Wife and I are considering just extending the kitchen island when we re-do the kitchen instead, and using that as an eating surface. We already don't use the dining table much.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got some real wide mahogany and have been pondering the usage of it much like you Jmart Ive figured that a sofa table would be perfect for such a wide board. One board top with some thin tapered legs. Aww yea.

Also - self shot man nipples on the thread, id deduct man points if I still had my card.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nipple-looker. Ya, I have very few pics of myself. All are from my wife or the whole two friends I have. Makes it tough to make fun of yourself.


----------



## chrisstef

We're all considered your friends here big fella. Freckles, midget nipples, fancy hand planes, a Ronald McDonald clowns wig and all buddy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How's work going?


----------



## 7Footer

Red - somewhere on the interwebz, an LJ named Lori just got all hot and bothered, you better quit teasing her!

haha! The pacific NW is definitely ginger-friendly, I'm no ginger but am hella white, last year with the great summer we had I had probably the best tan I'd ever had from doing my own version of Yard Crashers for 5 months. But my wife and her Brazilian skin makes me so effing jealous, she can go out in the sun all day, no sunscreen, get burnt to a crisp and literally the next morning she's tan, our kids better get her skin.

Can you believe this weather JMart? We made to friggin 88 down here yesterday, 82 at the beach, it's never even 82 in the actual summer, let alone on April 30th/May 1st.

Those damn OKC Thunder just wont give up! Memphis is a tough out though.


----------



## walden

Tony and his Lexuprius officially suck… Have fun at the beach.


----------



## ToddJB

Gingers Unite!










When my wife and I were dating and were getting serious, she had the inevitable freak out and was trying to find reasons not to keep the relationship moving - only one she could come up with: "I love being outside and he's so frail in the sun, this could never work". Ha. This was obviously early in our relationship, because I'm sure that list would have a few more items on it now.


----------



## ToddJB

7, we're got one of each. My sun got my skin and light hair, and our daughter got my wife's dark skin and hair.


----------



## walden

I would give you a hug Red, but I'm afraid I would only come up to your man nipples and that would just be awkward…


----------



## walden

Ok John - I must be riding the short bus today, but I have no idea what the piece on your workbench does. I looks cool. Amazing looking bench BTW.


----------



## Buckethead

It keeps the vise from racking when using only one side of the bench. (Like face planing a 1×6 for instance).

It is the single device that will prevent me from needing to purchase a $300 vise in lieu of a $60 vise.

(Veritas twin screw vise: http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,41659&p=45114 )

(Lee Valley face vise: http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=31137&cat=1,41659,41661 )


----------



## walden

Very cool. Thanks Bucket! I have been thinking of putting a vice on the end of my bench, so this could come in handy. I built a traditional Roubo bench, which has been great 95 percent of the time, but some type of end vice would be nice. I think you just saved me $240!


----------



## 7Footer

lol Todd.. The hair on that kid in the pic is great. I just heard the weirdest thing on the radio, they said that kids can't take sunscreen to school unless they have a prescription, because it's classified as a drug. I looked it up, and given the article I saw was 2 years old, it said that Cali is the only state to allow kids to bring sunscreen to school… Wow, nice job America!


----------



## walden

How on earth is sunscreen a drug? Maybe I'm too old, but I don't see how a person could use it as a drug.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - we used to snort it back in the old days. Nothing like being high on Coppertone!


----------



## 7Footer

I know, its absurd. So funny, they mentioned it on the radio because we had two days of early-year 80+ degree weather….


----------



## 7Footer

Yo Paul - hook me up with of that spf 45 dawg! The good stuff.


----------



## walden

Wow! It looks like Lie Nielsen stopped carrying their leg vise hardware. I'm glad a bought mine when I did. It's great stuff. They now only sell the chain drive and tail vise.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry 7. I don't market that anymore. Got busted back in 84.


----------



## chrisstef

Cmon 7 what kinda druggie are you. Everyone knows that the best way to get high on sunscreen is to use the sprayable stuff. You've got to evacuate the canister of all the gas then you can pour it out and dab it. Rookie.


----------



## Buckethead

Not trying to snipe anyone's business, but I have access to pharmaceutical sunscreens. Just sayin.


----------



## walden

Anyone know how hard it would be to get the green paint off the Lee Valley face vise and paint it black? My guess is I would need to find a car body shop that could powder coat it. Not sure if the vise would still be cost effective. I really hate that green.


----------



## ToddJB

I think Red did that very thing. But I'm guessing he just painted it. An angle grinder with a wire wheel would rip the old paint right off.


----------



## jmartel

Find someone with a sandblaster. Or buy a tiny cheap one, and blast it outside. The abrasive will go everywhere though.

http://www.harborfreight.com/gravity-feed-blaster-gun-93221.html


----------



## chrisstef

Coat it in raw meat and let the mountain lion lick the paint off.

Also - bucket, hit me up.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef's idea is the beyond reproach. Obviously.


----------



## ToddJB

Cool table on terrible carpet.


----------



## walden

So I went down the rabbit hole on this one. Here are a couple more options that come in black. They also have a wider version just for this purpose.

http://www.rockler.com/12-quick-release-end-vise

http://www.rockler.com/heavy-duty-quick-release-front-vise


----------



## chrisstef

Hey! I got the same carpet in my den. Came from IKEA. Was like $65. Its not terrible, its actually fairly plush and cushy on the feetsies at a discount price.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Are you guys still rambling? I'm busy working on my skillz. Girls only want ginger's with skillz!

Ya, I was quite the socialite back home. But I moved to a town/state where I didn't know a soul…the same month a took a job with crazy hours…and had our first child. There went the social life.

Walden- I painted my booger green vise. Just scuffed up the green good with a green scotch pad. Prime and painted it with semi-gloss engine paint…same as planes. No complaints. Looks like I painted it at the same time as Todd's heft and hubris:









Todd- my wife had a thing for redheads. Maybe that's how I married out of my league.


----------



## widdle

I did the same as red, works fine..


----------



## 7Footer

ha! evacuate the canister and dab it. lol.

Killer table T.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Been out of the loop a bit so some catching up to do here. In the mean time, this reminds me of why we won't let Hog join the astronaut program.


----------



## woodcox

That table need a vise and some holes in it. 
Vega Pro system….any thoughts? 
I put steel cities arrangement together this mornin. Not gonna cut it. I knew split rail would suck and would upgrade eventually but damn, not before I dared use it. Fence looks ok but rails n tube are trash. 
Black vega looks like a set of perkies.


----------



## ToddJB

No personal experience with it outside of just sliding a buddies back and forth, but he loves his. At amazon prices you could also get a ShopFox T style, as well.


----------



## jordanp

Hey Tony went with a blue one this time around..


----------



## Buckethead

Walden, my original intent was to go with a wagon/tail vise, but I placed the legs too close to the edge. Major Oversight. (If I were in the military)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=31136&cat=1,41659,41662

Just an example. I don't mean to pimp lee valley too much. You can pick these up all over.

If you're in the design stage I recommend learning about vise types and what style you want, as well as where you want your dog holes. It's the least "fun" part of the build to me, but it's crucial. Learn from my mistakes.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ShaneA

How did the Prius do on the drive down T? Any strange men waiving and smiling at you?


----------



## ToddJB

That is a fancy library


----------



## 7Footer

Now I get it. The reason Tony bought that Prius is to spit game to library chicks, I heard they are freaks in the sack. I see you workin' T.


----------



## bhog

Lol , what ya going to do when you need to move the gimp cage T?


----------



## chrisstef

Tonys got nutz. He'll make the gimp do it. No problems there Hog.


----------



## Airframer

We are in trouble now!


----------



## jmartel

Todd, this is the Seattle central library.


----------



## woodcox

Wow, congrats Eric! Mom looked very happy. Yeah, your in for it. Hardest part for me was seeing/ hearing all of tumbles they take. Literally gut wrenching panic when my girl takes a dive. They should be bubble wrapped or something at this stage.


----------



## RGtools

Working on a new tool box (portable this time). This is how my shop looked when I walked in.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What cage? Why would I need to move it? Wouldn't your sister be able to lift it herself?

You are in trouble now Eric.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is gorgeous Jmart.

Looking good Ryan.


----------



## Airframer

Yep, the boy has been trying his hardest for weeks now and has visibly been driving him crazy but today he just up and decided to get to it and strolled down the hallway lol.

Woodcox… I know what you mean. About a month ago he was riding around on this walker type horse thing we have that rolls around on casters like you find on an office chair. Well they like to get stuck in the carpet causing it to get front heavy like a bicycle with just the front brakes engaged. He went head first into the carpet with his pacifier in his mouth and busted his mouth open… so much blood and nothing really i could do but listen to him scream… worst day ever. Now I am a bit of a hoverer lol.


----------



## Mosquito

not really "the shop", but when I went to restock my lunch box with a granola bar and nutri-grain bar, this fell out of the cupboard when I opened it…










Explains the weird noise Emilie and I heard while watching TV… I think we have a little visitor in the attic…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, Shane I don't have a prius to drive. My p.o.s. made it just fine; 129 miles in an hour and forty minutes.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh my phuckin christ. I'm losing my effing mind. DAMIAN LILLARD . UNBELIEVEABLE. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

14 YEARS SINCE OUR LAST PLAYOFF SERIES WIN.

IT'S A GREAT DAY TO BE A BLAZER.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats and good luck Eric. Its a different ballgame now. At first it was kinda scary watching babystef take diggers but now its kinda funny. He was all jacked up chasing his ball around last night and went full speed into the couch. From straight up to laid straight out. I was in tears. He popped up, shook his head, went "whoa" and kept on.

Hell yea 7. I tried to stay up for that game. Made it to the half. I can sympathize with the long playoff drought, chiefs fan and all.

Thats makin time T.

I wish i could find some old school cartoons on tv. These new fangled, high def toons dont hold a candle to woody woodpecker and my boy foghorn leghorn.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- saw the game. Nucking futs.

Lo siento lil Eric.


----------



## chrisstef

Eric - now you can look forward to things like this. Sandbox meet rain, mud meet babystef. Dads gonna be in trouble when mama gets home. Lil mans gonna be dirty.


----------



## ToddJB

AF - big day indeed. Funny that the first thing he ran to was the stove.

Jmart - that library is really rad too. Denver's is nothing to cancel Christmas over, really just a place for homeless people to access their chatrooms, and cheap technology challenged 40 year olds to rip CDs onto their computer.

Stef - I agree that most of my dudes spills are are funnier now.

Today's the little fella's 2nd birthday party. Should be fun. Construction themed. He's gonna go all Stef on the cake.


----------



## chrisstef

Happy bday babyTodd.

Mos - now you know what to set the trap with. Lil fresh peanut butter and the crack of the trap wont be far behind.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Breakfast:









Then:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ tony, thank you for your pictures. It's a whole 'nother country to this So. Illinois boy…


----------



## jmartel

Mmmm bacon. That is all.


----------



## 7Footer

Agreed, even though we rouse you, your pics are pretty cool Tony.

Just in case you missed it, the first buzzer beater since 1997 to win a playoff series.





"The kid with the big guts" ... lol

After the game we went to the bar down the street to grab a celebratory shot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Trouble.








My kinda country.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB

Party is over. And dude is down for a nap. Good times had by all.

Last night a had a couple of friends over after the kids were in bed… out in the garage. Whiskey, darts, the usual. One friend was commenting how he had some glass stuck in his finger for about a month, the other, who's a neurosurgeon, says I've got my bag in the car. So with everyone pretty liquored up general surgery happened in my shop. The only pain killer was liquid courage.

Faces have been edited out for liability reasons.


----------



## walden

Todd - Nice! Gotta love impromptu surgery. My Grampa used to pull out his pocket knife, grab my hand and start carving. The glass/wood/etc. would come out along with a crater-sized chunk of skin.


----------



## ToddJB

I was turned down when I commented that I had been working on my sharpening skills.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Next time you should offer a chisel up for use. Or a marking knife.


----------



## 489tad

I don't know who wins, Tony or Todd. Great shots.
Tony is that the diner from Plup Fiction?


----------



## Mosquito

Stef, Emilie doesn't want to kill it, for some reason…. so it'll be blocking the hole off, and letting it find somewhere else to come out of the attic… women.

*Red*, RZR… is it a Razor S 900? I worked at Polaris when they were doing track/trail testing on the 900 H.O. RZR. I will say this, before they put the rev limiter on that thing, it was *insane*.


----------



## chrisstef

The architecture of your library tour is amazing Tony.

Todd - massive props on impromptu surgery in your shop. Simply amazing.

Mos. - remind emilie of hantavirus. That oughtta sway her. Nuke that freeloadin rodent bastard.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos, Razor S800. Tough to see now that it's covered with mud. It's my best buddy's. That's the kinda thing DINKS buy;-)

That thing sure is a blast. Should I not have let my daughter drive it? hehehe.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, there use to be a group of us that frequently got to together and referred to ourselves as DINKs but now all but one set of us have kids and most of us are mostly on a single income… man a few years changed a lot. The whiskey not as nice and the late night are about 8pm. ha.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya bro. My buddy is about 15 years older than I, hence the empty nest. Regardless, he still had me up to 2am sampling every whiskey from his bar…. and chasing coyotes. I'm hurtin today, but I haven't laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## ToddJB

Operation construction themed birthday party was a success, or I've spawned a new village person.


----------



## john2005

Todd, that's awesome

Mos, I found a squirrel up in my attic (of the shop no less) once. I now own a .22 cal pellet gun. 26 of them never came home the first year and I quit counting at 35. That was 3 years ago. They are still everywhere but my attic and that's the way I intend to keep it. Lousy vermin!


----------



## jmartel

Todd, I'm going with option 2.

For now, I'm enjoying being a DINK.


----------



## jmartel

Got bored and sharpened some plane irons today. Did my block plane and my 5 1/4. Both of which I got for free and are/were in sorry shape. Today is the first time I touched them.

This is what the 5 1/4 blade looked like after about 10 min on 150 grit sandpaper. Notice the nicks still in the blade.










After finishing up sharpening










Takes the hair right off my arm.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh no Red, RZRs are stupid amounts of fun. The 800 is just as much fun as the 900 in my opinion. They will both get you in trouble, the 900 just a little sooner lol

Also, post #12,000!


----------



## lateralus819

Speaking of RZR's. My wife and I honeymooned in Mexico in february. Her dad was there as well (he has a time share).

He's like 60, and races motorcross, and has about 20 vintage/modern bikes.

Anyways, we rented RZRS for about an hour. Holy ********************! 60MPH on the beech, they had these trails with banked turns, i thought my wife was going to kill me i was going so fast. I would start in to a turn and just put the throttle to the floor and bank out. Quite fun, scary for her :->


----------



## racerglen

Saturday rust hunt.









2×4" Brockville clamps, a 5" Mastercraft "extra strrong" a 6" Adjustable and an 8" that all I can read seems to indicate it was made in Chicago,








The Brockville twins..








$10 the pail full.
The garage sale guy had a two patent date #4 at five bucks, broken tote, pretty smashed up front knob, rusty, blade was close to full length..said to self, naw, then later remembered an ongoing conversation on this site, low price, buy for parts regardless.
So..went back, it's off the table. Some guy had come by and said to the owner..it's a Bailey ! these things are RARE ! You could get maybe 12 hundred for it..snork..I said, no, it's an old but pretty common Stanley plane..he invited me back in a month to see how much he was going to get for it ..Sigh..Maybe on Craigslist ?


----------



## walden

Nice find Glen!

I'm all set for the tool auction today. I got the big cabinetmaker's tool chest loaded in the car and my neighbor came over and asked if I was having a funeral for an Umpa Lumpa. It does kind of look like a mini casket sitting in the back of my Outback! Too funny.

No better way to spend my birthday than drooling over old tools!


----------



## theoldfart

H'bday Walden. Good hunting.


----------



## lateralus819

I went hunting yesterday not much. Did pick up a type 6 #7, and a type 6 #8. I already have a type 6 #8. Also a 607 on the way, so they'll get restored and sold.

Picked up a WMC hand saw and a thumb hole, #53 spokeshave and a #5.


----------



## walden

Kevin - It doesn't count unless you have pictures to prove it.  Post my friend…post.


----------



## lateralus819

No pics yet. Broke the #7/8 down, paint is drying. I ALWAYS forget before pictures. I get too excited to see em cleaned up!

I do have pics of the large saw.


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Birthday, Walden. I hope its full good selling, and better buying.


----------



## Slyy

Happy B-Day Walden, hope your wishes come true at that auction!! And Lat, that is a beautiful looking tote on that saw!

Hit the first warm weather Flea Market yesterday, not much unfortunately yet though. Did pick up a Stanley 919 brace (rusty with little plating left, but good working order) for $5 and missed out on a $10 wards No 7 plane, some other guy got his dirty paws on it seconds before I did, hard to pass on ANY $10 plane let alone no 7 size!

Finished a late brunch, somehow in 14 years have never madly wife french toast, just fixed that and watched a fascinating show on Monarch Butterflies! More flea market/swap meets this afternoon, hopefully better results, and more time working on my mallet swap items!


----------



## racerglen

Jake my wife's never had any French toast at home other than her own in 42 years.
Bless your heart, you're doing good !
And good luck this afternoon ! . Steph..your thoughts ?


----------



## jmartel

Happy star wars day. May the fourth be with you.


----------



## Buckethead

Born on Star Wars day. Some people have it all.

Happy Birthday, walden.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy birthday Walden. Hope you get some good $ for the Umpa Lumpa casket!

RacerGlen - should have told that guy you had a few planes for sale. Half price at $600.


----------



## chrisstef

Glen - Stef says Jakes wife makes good french toast.


----------



## racerglen

Paul, that'd probably got me an armed escort out of that gated community ;-)

Steph, kinda figured you'd get on that, must be the Canadian Maple Syrup ;-0


----------



## chrisstef

Long weekend of house hunting and kids birthday parties. Came away with one serious prospect that includes a pretty sweet shop set up. Not overly huge but its underneath an addition, has 4 foundation walls, drywalled, drop ceilings and a gas heater. 3'0" walk out and 2 good sized windows.

Do love me some real syrup and happy bday walden.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef ate you guys on the market yet?


----------



## racerglen

And a belated happy birthday Walden as well, hope the rust hunt paid off ! (and the coffin sale ;-)

Steph, that sounds like a good find, 3' I take it is the door way width, not that you need all 36"..
and windows are good, none in my increasingly cramped basement shop other than the one in the door to outside..but then again, that's why they invented those flourescent things that hang off the ceiling ..
Seriously thinking need more space, Mrs has been talking about downsizing, Hmm, OK, lets lose a couple bedrooms and get a bigger garage and shop space dear ?
Afterall, the '69 and the trailer need a winter home and I deserve more display space, right ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Making exterior trim from smaller pieces. Stupid 19th Century dimensions…


----------



## chrisstef

Im waiting to talk to a guy this week about the possibility of building and as soon as we make a decision on that end of things the house will officially hit the market. Weve got our pictures all ready to go and the house has been fully douched. We're ready if need be. If we end up building we sit tight until next spring.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Garage surgery is fugging amazing.

Happy birthday Walden.


----------



## Slyy

In keeping with the day a little demotivational for you


----------



## bhog




----------



## jmartel

One of my cats has a semi-similar facial structure to grumpy cat. He looks pissed a lot, too.


----------



## walden

Thanks for the Bday wishes guys. I did ok today. The tool sale and auction were a blast. I got out of it clean regarding the tool chest, so I guess I can't complain.

I bought this chariot plane as a bday gift to myself.


----------



## Buckethead

Wow. That's a work of art. I'll bet it set you back a penny or two.

Any shavings yet?


----------



## john2005

No shop time for me today. Not in this weather










I would show you where my house is but there's a tree in the way….


----------



## walden

Bucket - No shavings yet. I almost hate to admit what I paid, so I hope you're sitting down…. 50 bucks. That's it! I have wanted one of these for a long time, but they all seem to go for $500-1200. When I saw $50, I grabbed it and hunted down the seller.


----------



## walden

Nice John! It was a great day in CO too!


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa, that's a killer score Walden! Surgery in Smitty's shop is some of my favorite stuff to vicariously live through.

I took a few minutes last night and cut up an old molding plane for its QS beech and glued a chunk onto my little hornless dovetail saw. Hoping tonight I get a little time behind a rasp.


----------



## lateralus819

Stef care to share a smidge of that beech?  I'll gladly pay. My WMC needs a repair, and I'd hate to destroy a usable plane for it.


----------



## chrisstef

Let me make sure I don't eff this repair up and ill gladly send you the other half of the molding plane that I haven't chopped up Lat. There's probably enough to repair a couple of horns but not much else. Im on the hunt for an old wood bodied jointer for the sole intention of making it into repair parts. Rust huntin season has begun so hopefully it will come sooner than later.


----------



## lateralus819

Yah, i probably coulda found one at the flea market, but i was already home when i saw it.

I don't need much but if you have extra lemme know. Would appreciate it.

Speaking of shop state- Mine is over run with restores in varioues stages. Had to put my shooting board on old. I hate being between 12 projects LOL. Not to mention my wife is using half my bench for stain samples for a job she has coming up.


----------



## 489tad

Started a bath remodel. Working on mallet swap. Cycling between 15mph gusts of wind. Wife and daughter away at a wedding. All in all a good weekend.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Dan. Is that going to be an insert or a full custom job?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Dan I had missed your question. No, the diner from Pulp Fiction was the Hawthorne Grill (now demolished) in Hawthorne, CA (ironic?). The picture I took was in the restaurant at The Standard hotel in Los Angeles. 
Good luck on that remodel.

Congrats Walden.

Nice shot John.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, nice score. Is Chariot a style or a maker?


----------



## Buckethead

*STOP! ... THIEF!*


----------



## AnthonyReed

I believe it is in reference to the style, Todd.

From the perspective of a toe-tapping-betty…. This is what a monkey looks like as he updates his imaginary friends on the interwebz:


----------



## j_dubb

I'm almost done with this stupid well. After this picture was taken I added another row of "shingles" to the bottom since the roof seemed disproportionate. I'm looking forward to my next project NOT being made out of construction grade pine!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks nice Josh. Is it destined as a garden ornament?


----------



## j_dubb

Thank you sir. It's not without it's mistakes as I hastily started it and changed my approach on the base a couple of times (started out routing the 2×4's for the boards to sit in. Not a very fun task with #2 pine boards….shortly thereafter I decided to go with pocket screws. Much easier, but also much more unsightly).

We've a spot beside our front steps where it's going to live. In a previous post I'd asked about how I should finish it (http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55036) and was told that EM9300 would be ideal, so I'll most likely be checking that out shortly.


----------



## walden

Todd: Tony is correct. It is a style of plane.

Bucket: Your post cracks me up! I did feel that way. Jaw dropped. Eyes got as big as saucers.

Tony: You look like a [email protected] in that photo. I think you could drive a clown car if you wanted to and no one would mess with you.


----------



## chrisstef

That looks good Josh. I wouldn't sweat any mistakes or even screws for an outdoor piece. Never used any of that EM9300 but it looks like good stuff. Might wanna test it out on a little scrap to make sure that it doesn't get too funky lookin on you. The boss had some nice cedar split rail fencing put up here at the shop and his brother suggest putting Pennofin on in. Lol. Whoever slathered it on there made an awful mess out of some otherwise very nice looking cedar. Shoulda left it be. You can see every drip and run of the finish.

T - looks like youre in deep concentration there bud.


----------



## 7Footer

Impromptu surgery - epic!

Happy late B-day Walden, that plane is incredible, great self present, and a steal!

Stef - how's that diamond psa film you bought a few months ago holding up? Was thinking about picking up some of that and was wondering about its longevity..

Angry cat is the best.


----------



## chrisstef

So far so good 7. I just ran a few irons over it the other night and its still cutting very well. The hair is still bald on the back of my hand. My palms, however, are having the opposite effect.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol!

Thanks!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well this has been one of those weekends when it is nice to get back to work to get some rest!

I see that while I was gone we started an argument over who has the nicest library. Is there anything you guys won't play "who has the biggest weenier with?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No argument that I am aware of; sharing my travels was my goal.


----------



## jordanp

Drunken Dining room table Surgery = Awesome


----------



## theoldfart

Well, the 4WD ToyBox is in the hospital on life support









Some thing went bang on Saturday, two out four cylinders running. :0(


----------



## chrisstef

Good old Toyota timing chain is my guess OF. Hopefully they can revive the old girl for ya. Maybe it'll come back from the doc with a new pair of funbags for you to play with.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bummer. Sorry for your troubles Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Here's hoppin'


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"This is what a monkey looks like as he updates his imaginary friends on the interwebz:"

hehehe. Reminded my of Schwarz recent blog post:
http://blog.lostartpress.com/2014/05/03/years-later-i-met-them-in-person/

Yikes Kev. Recently I had an ignition coil go out on the Toyota Sienna. Hopefully it's something that easy. About $100.

I worked my butt of this morning finishing a railroad tie wall and hauling lumber to my shed. Time to ice my back and wait for a bronze package. Beer thirty will come early. Tomorrow is my last day of vacation. Back to the real world. Only 25 years til retirement. Just kiddin. I'm not about to wish my life away.


----------



## jmartel

Bronze package? Is Stef coming in town to visit?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I wish. I've got some burnin' bushes need trimmin.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, I think I have two dead coils. Just don't know why. Sue and I retire on October, going to do across country drive, maybe see if some of the folks here really exist. 3'rd grandaughter due October20'th in California. Good timing .


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Sue and I retire on October" - Outstanding. Congratulations Kevin!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Tony


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What Tony said, Congrats!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, thanks


----------



## john2005

Atta boy Kevin, get out of this whole rat race crap and have some fun! Lemme know if you bring the 2 wheelers this a way. Summerfi Bob is out here too as are some pretty good breweries. Hard to say on the yoder. Could be coils, but if you heard a bang, I'd be worried about head trouble. Hope it all shakes out for ya though.


----------



## chrisstef

That's awesome Kevin and I hope the Yota don't retire before you do!


----------



## walden

Way to go Kevin! My Mom's team at work gave her a count down clock a year before she retired. It counted down the months, then weeks, then days. As it got to the end, they all stood around and counted out loud. As she left the building for the last time, people came out of their offices and gave her a standing ovation as she walked by. Pretty cool send off.

Enjoy it and let me know if you hit Denver this Fall.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef and. John, thank you. I hold onto vehicles till they drop and I had every intention of putting handles on this one and being burried in it!


----------



## Mosquito

I'm only 3.5 years into my post-college working life, and already can't wait for retirement lol Congrats Kevin!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn Mos, I hope you are mostly kidding. If not you are going to have to start drinking.


----------



## chrisstef

I keep telling myself, 30 more years Stef, just 30 more years.


----------



## Mosquito

I enjoy what I do for a living, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy any extra time at hobbies I can get lol I'm just thankful to have the money and some time to do what I enjoy once I'm done working. My only issue is time, but hopefully once we're done running around getting wedding stuff figured out, I'll have a few more of my weekends back. Either that or start combining the woodworking with the computers again…

That and with my computer modding addiction/hobby I can't afford to not be working lol


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Hahahaha!!! Who you kidding Mos, youre gonna get the "we should have a baby" push. Then you got vaguely 8.5 months to jam in as much of the spare time good life as you can. Im not saying that having a kid aint fun, because its a blast, but its a time sponge and its thirs-tay! Whens the big day bud?


----------



## AnthonyReed

"My only issue is time, but hopefully once we're done running around getting wedding stuff figured out, I'll have a few more of my weekends back." - Umm… Well…

Bless your heart.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, time for a reality check! Go back and look at all the daddy posts. TIME, hah!


----------



## Mosquito

lol I didn't say "a few of my weekends back forever".

And she wonders how I get so much done after she goes to bed lol


----------



## ToddJB

Red- Railroad tie wall, like a retaining wall? Do you get employee discounts on railroad ties?

I'm not looking ahead to retirement yet, but I am looking forward to the kids being a little more independent than what they currently are. God did not create me to be a caretaker. Ha.

Okay. I'm running out of bench space fast. It's time for a storage system. Going to go French Cleat and going to go open front tills.

Here's my current sketch up.










I'm going to be making these out of pallets and fencing that I have. It will match nicely with my bench. Depending on how it looks up, I might even go a colored milk paint finish, but I'll live with it raw for a bit to see how I like it.

Couple of questions -

How deep would you make cabs (benches are 25")?
Would you make the top box flush in the front with the tills or a bit recessed (really that's a design only thing)?
Any glaring design flaws that grab ya?


----------



## chrisstef

Are they going above a bench Todd? If so, I would make them so they didn't sit flush vertically with the bench. Noggin bumps can dislodge a plane quickly. I dig the design. Id make the top box flush. Id also think about leaving a little trap door behind the plane till. There will be a triangular dead space in there. Its a good stash spot, jus sayin.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Retire? Kevin! congratulations! I wish I could retire…or at least have enough to only need to work part time. I love my job and have great co-workers but….

You lucky dog.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - it will be above the bench. Like I said the bench is 25" deep - you think 12" is enough to get a good angle for the planes - or should I go deeper?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! You asked Stef if you should go deeper.


----------



## theoldfart

^ :-{


----------



## ToddJB

I didn't want him to feel I wasn't being considerate.


----------



## theoldfart

Bless his heart.


----------



## chrisstef

If I could go deeper than 12" I wouldn't be hanging out around here, trust.

I can measure mine tonight if it helps (huge lol) but id say youre going to need to go deeper to obtain an angle to where the planes don't wanna tip out of the till. Same for the saws. Maybe go 18-20"? Id say mock it up with whatever you have laying around to make sure you like what youre planning on building. Lean a sheet of ply against the wall 12" away and put a plane against it See what it looks like ya know.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I can measure mine tonight if it helps - Stef

No matter how many time you measure it Stef, it won't get any bigger.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Hammerthumb

What's that woodworking saying?

Measure twice….start sobbing.


----------



## Hammerthumb

DP


----------



## jordanp

Ha! You asked Stef if you should go deeper.

Asking Stef if you should go deeper ends the same way as asking him to count to 21 ( His pants and shoes come off )


----------



## AnthonyReed

"DP" - snicker. Finger-cuffed.

Nice work Jordan.


----------



## ToddJB

Wouldn't that be 19? 20 positive digits, and one negative?


----------



## jordanp

We don't talk about Stef's Negative Digit around here..

That's a sensitive subject for him.


----------



## theoldfart

Those rulers are too big!


----------



## ToddJB

Sensitive because of all the sand that's in there?


----------



## Mosquito

no they're not Kevin, they're metric


----------



## Buckethead

Still, considerably more than 3 centimeters given the extra mm on each end.

That's like a full 3.2 centimeters.


----------



## theoldfart

^ ^ touche' Mos, BH is fast ( typing that is_)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Some like it that wide. Just sayin…


----------



## chrisstef

Look , if you guys wanna see it, just say so. Im comfortable in my own skin.

Scooped some gun bluing. Gonna toy around with it tonight.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, where'd you find it?


----------



## chrisstef

Its behind my middle pocket Kevin. Same place as always. Ohhhh, the gun bluing, cabelas. Walmart carries it if im not mistaken.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man you guys are a mess. Where's my straw-berita?

Todd- Ya, it's a retaining wall. I can get all the railroad ties I want for free. Especially since their switching over to cement ties.


----------



## lateralus819

Cement ties? Holy moly. Seems like a lot of work! How many years they get outa a tie?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, checked the local Wally's, nada. Will try Cabella's.


----------



## KelvinGrove

My wife says she prefers projects done with average tools weilded be a real craftsman than top end stuff used by an amteur.


----------



## Airframer

Kevin I found mine at ACE. Just about any sporting goods store or hardware store with firearms should carry it.


----------



## theoldfart

We tend not to have firearms at the local hardware store here a bouts! There are quite a few sports man type stores selling hunting and fishing equipment so I'll try one of them. Haven't gone hunting (bow) or fishing(surf) in thirty plus years, so i'm out of the loop. :0)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lat- the verdict is still out on cement ties. They aren't exactly sure how long they'll last. They've already found they're not as impact resistant! They aren't cheaper either. Just easier to dispose of. The EPA has been on their arse about the creosote. Later this week I'll be working on a train laying these out for installation.


----------



## chrisstef

Creosote soaked ties are stupid expensive to get rid of. Theyve got to go to a lined landfill much like lead waste. The lead waste we generate at work ends up in Michigan and you pay by the ton. Them ties are wicked heavy and Michigan aint right around the corner. Concrete on the other hand can be crushed and used again.

The jurys out on the gun bluing for me. It worked. How much? Im not real sure. More testing to come.


----------



## ToddJB

Kevin, I got mine at Cabellas as well, but for a dollar more than it sells on ebay with shipping included.


----------



## lateralus819

Why do they coat them in creosote? Why not just pressure treated? Or i guess that's probably just as bad.

Do you lay track Red?


----------



## walden

Here are a few pics from the tool sale and auction yesterday if anyone is interested. There were a ton more tables, but a geeked out over the tools and forgot to take more pictures.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red needs his burning bush trimmed? I'm thinking Stef would prefer to wax it.

We passed a lot of stopped trains this weekend in the great white north of Minnesota, but we couldn't decide why they were stopped. I said they were waiting for track to open, but I'm still not sure. Why do trains stop on the tracks?

Mos, I hear you on wedding planning. I can't wait to be married.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Walden-ya, never seen anything like that any the sales I've been to. Man!

Lat- I just pull forward slowly as they unload the ties off our train. The track maintenance gangs later install them.

Pez caught my burning bush joke Lotta reasons trains could be stopped. The biggest reason it that it's like a big traffic jam out there. Too many trains, not enough rail. The railroads can't just take the land and expand like they used. And whenever there's something wrong, or work on the track….it's single lane traffic.


----------



## WayneC

I see lots of great stuff Walden It would be a fun show to visit

PezKing you should run out and take some photos. Red loves the train geeks.


----------



## walden

Wayne - Red prefers to call them foamers, not train geeks. Haha!


----------



## Pezking7p

I tried to take a selfie with the stopped train but someone kicked me and I woke up without my pants. Strangest thing…

It's no library, but here's the start of the mighty Mississippi.


----------



## Mosquito

So after finishing up my time-crunched case review today, I decided to get back to the bed frame project I'm working on. Picked up one of the boards I had cut a few weeks ago, and it's probably the most twisted board I've ever experienced lol










And that's with the other end square on the floor


----------



## lateralus819

Holy crap lol. That is bad! Pine?


----------



## JayT

Oh, come on, Mos, you can plane that out. You did say you were building that bed frame out of 1/2in thick stock, right?


----------



## ToddJB

Walden that's a wonderland.


----------



## jmartel

Finally have a finished shot of the entryway built in. Damn thing took forever and had so much go wrong that shouldn't have. My friend ended up doing a good amount of finish work on it, but it's finally done and looks pretty darn good.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks real nice. The lights are a great feature.


----------



## shampeon

Cinco de Milo is over. I'm beat.


----------



## john2005

^friggen awesome!


----------



## jmartel

Finally got back into the climbing gym tonight after putting my membership on hold for 3 months while the wife wasn't working. Feels good to be back. Too bad I lost my callouses and have to make new ones again.


----------



## chrisstef

Great work on that built in JMart. Its classy lookin.

Cinco de Milo made me chuckle. He looks ready to excavate some cake.

So I tried out the Perma Blue gun bluing and I don't know if I really got the results I was hoping for. It didn't seem to react really well. I didn't get that blue hue like others ive seen in pics. Im not sure if the plate wasn't as clean as it needed to be or what. I put on 3 applications on a couple of saws with so-so results. I don't think it was a waste of time but I didn't see it perform any miracles either.


----------



## 489tad

Man this thread is buzzing. I'm gonna order the audio version to keep up.

Congrats Kevin!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great shots, thanks Walden.

Beautiful pic Pez.









That came out soooo very nice Jmart.

Too cool Ian.


----------



## ToddJB

Ian, our dude is a cinco de mayo birthday too And it was construction themed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Blacktop tablecloth is a nice touch.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, the twisted board was pine 2×6. Was stored inside the whole time, but damn


----------



## ToddJB

J - I really like your entry way. Great job.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is crazy Mos. Was it stored flat or standing?


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

Tony, wish I had friends like yours.

That's cool that he was so laid back about it that he did the surgery right there. Most would have worried about liability, mal practice. I would like that guy. Just a regular dude.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No one wants friends like mine Woodchuck…. I think you are mistaking me with Todd. He's the dignified well connected one.


----------



## walden

Looks good Jmart!

Love the constructions cakes…I should have done that for my birthday!


----------



## jmartel

I will say though, that if anyone else asks me to build them one, I will turn them down. I'll build furniture for them, or anything with veneer, but not built-ins. This one was a pain in the ass.


----------



## jordanp

*Mos* Saw that pith out and re-glue, I actually did that yesterday. I had a board just like that one sawed out 1 1/2-2" of problem child wood, then jointed the boards and glues them up
Tada now its mostly Quarter sawn (snicker)


----------



## shampeon

Todd: That's your 2 year old, yeah? You clearly got the same memo.

We're in year 4 of the construction mania, with no real signs of abatement.

This is a tough month for me. My wife's birthday is the 1st, Milo's is the 5th, there's Mother's Day, and then Desi's birthday is the 23rd.


----------



## ShaneA

So you are saying now is not a good time to ask you to borrow $50 Ian?


----------



## ToddJB

Ian, yep, he's 2. That is a packed month, but that might be preferred over having it spread out over the year… Easier to forget stuff that way.

Bit of an odd morning for me. My wife is currently in surgery. They found a mass during one of her ultrasounds when she was pregnant with our daughter, so now 6 weeks after she was born they are taking it out. If your the praying type, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Best thoughts to ya Todd. Hang in there dude.


----------



## lateralus819

My son had pre-school graduation yesterday. What a joy. I cried a little when he hugged me afterwards. They sure grow quick. He'll be 5 in June.


----------



## shampeon

Shane: shoot, I was just about to ask you for a $50. Better tighten the belt.

Todd: good thoughts heading your way, amigo.

Kevin: I heard that a lot before I had kids, but holy crap is it true.


----------



## lateralus819

Everytime I see my son, i get flashbacks of him as a little baby, it is tough!

I always want to hold him, like i used to when he was little. Hard now, getting big. Not to mention he's not into it anymore. He sure is a loving child though. Never fails to tell me he loves me, makes me feel good.


----------



## TerryDowning

Best wishes Todd.

I hear ya Lat, My youngest (18) is finishing his first year of college.

Oldest (30) had a baby this year
Next oldest (28 in a week) got married a few weeks back.

The time flies, but I find my children to be so very fun as adults as well. It truly is a good time when you can sit down and have a beer with your kids.

I'm still a parent, but now my kids are my friends as well and I really dig hanging out with them.


----------



## walden

Good luck today Todd. Will be thinking about you and your wife. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## KelvinGrove

If I might go back a week or two to the conversation about the pot shops in Colorado… http://nypost.com/2014/05/06/colorados-pot-boom-leads-to-rash-of-cannabis-oil-explosions/


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- sending out a prayer for you brother.

Lat- same here. My son turns nine this month and I can't believe it. Feels like this wasn't very long ago:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I figure, after they're babies, we've got a good 10 years where they still want us around. Trying to remember that in the hustle and bustle, but it's tough.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Prayers for you and your wife Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

My best thoughts and wishes heading wife's way Todd.

KG - I had referred to "dabbing" a few days ago as a joke but apparently that's the new way to get ultra high and the most yield from the plant. Bongs just don't do the trick no more I guess. What theyre doing is extracting the THC and other ingredients from the plant by using butane. This can be done with water but, from what ive read, the butane is slightly more efficient. Everyone thinks theyre a chemist now a days.

Kid that works here had a friend just get busted with hash oil. Guess what, its a controlled substance once its not in plant form. That's a felony jack.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, I need to look into some rubber mats. Dropped a chisel straight to the concrete floor for the 2nd time this week. chaps my arse. They never land handle first.


----------



## walden

Red - I bought some great mats from Woodcraft. They have saved my bacon more than once.


----------



## TerryDowning

I agree BRK.

Thinkin' about these from Harbor Freight


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef, it has started showing up here in the Chattanooga area and butane seems to be the thing here as well. What happened to the days when, if you could get hold of a little shine you were ready for a party?

Todd, Sure a prayer for you and yours. Hope all is well there.

And Ian, that cake is killer! I want one myself! That is real creativity there!


----------



## Mosquito

*Tony*
That is crazy Mos. Was it stored flat or standing?

stored flat on the floor

*Jordan*
Mos Saw that pith out and re-glue, I actually did that yesterday. I had a board just like that one sawed out 1 1/2-2" of problem child wood, then jointed the boards and glues them up
Tada now its mostly Quarter sawn (snicker)

I may do that to keep the board, but will have to replace it. Need the height to stay what it is, so that one won't do lol


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks all, surgery is done, all went well, they're waking her up now. Probably an hour or so til she's coherent, then I can go back and hang out for a couple of hours and then we head home.

Mats - I need 'em too. My bad lower back isn't fond of standing on concrete for hours on end. I see used weight room mats on CL from time to time. I think that would be the ticket for anti-fatigue and tool protection. I've got some like Terry linked to, they are okay, but they're foam, not rubber, so they don't hold up super well, and they're a little too cushy for my taste.


----------



## 7Footer

Sending good thoughts your way Todd!

Red - I noticed some rather stylish dark wood grain anti-fatigue mats in the Rockler ad that are on sale this month for $9.99… I think those would look sharp by that kick-A bench you have! I've got a set of those harbor freight ones, they are okay and have held up well so far but it's only been about 5 months since i've had them, but as with most stuff from HF, they do feel super cheap.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, the reason I've held off on mats is because…if I'm gonna get them, I want good ones. I'd prefer rubber with a tapered edge. And of course, good stuff ain't cheap. Here's one company I've been looking at. I really like the size options:

http://www.uline.com/Grp_36/Mats?keywords=mats


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, glad it went well. Had a scare last week, saw the doc, blood test came back negative, sigh of relief, had a beer!
Truck has two bad injectors, back in the road next week.


----------



## 7Footer

Exactly, those ULine mats look really nice. I imagine those ones at Rockler might just be painted HF mats, but not totally sure, maybe they're a little better… The tapered edge thing would be sweet, we've got a few here at work with tapered edge and I want to say they came from McMaster Carr, could also be Grainger… Nice ones like that are really night and day, the HF mats feel like puffed air, they're super lightweight and tend to slide all over my floor.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some old weight room mats wood be quality as well. The real reason I haven't bought mats…..le bronze hath arrived.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sexy. Congrats man.


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks for the feed back on the HF mats. Maybe I'll skip 'em.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's good news Todd. I hope all the results are fine.

Glad to hear the truck will be back in your service Kev.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Glad she is ok Todd.

Red gets all the good toys!


----------



## 7Footer

Red, damn nice looking LN's. Feel free to share some action shots when you put them to use.

I've been sitting here looking at the Patrick Leach tool list for the majority of my lunch…. jesus, I'm like 1/3 of the way through and I've been looking for 45 minutes…. I wonder how long it takes him to put it together.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A month?

Just a shot in the dark there.


----------



## Mosquito

^ Damn it Tony that was funny and I don't know why


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Paul- that's just how I roll man Nah sold some tools I don't use, bought some I will.

7- did you see these mats are available in walnut? That'd be perf. 
Nah, didn't mean to be a snob about the mats, I just don't think foamies would hold up. I might start watching CL for old weight room mats, or just get one of those fatigue mats next payday.


----------



## 7Footer

^^Lol, heyyy-yo! I deserved that. It's just kind of weird how he puts like 3 completely different items in the same pic, and sometimes it's like finding a needle in a haystack the what you see in the picture isn't the listing you are currently reading! Must be a real pain keeping an inventory and updating it every month though.

No which ones Red? The only wood-ish ones I saw are those Rockler ones that are on sale this month.. The weight room mats are a good idea, if they've been sanitized (Stef).


----------



## 7Footer

Nevermind, I do see the walnut ones… Those are sweet-tits.. the sky-blue's, not so much.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, so glad the wife came through ok.

Grab stall mats from tractor supply. Profit. That's what I used for my weight room mats, anyway. They are really heavy which is probably good. But not super cheap. I think I paid $15 for a 4×2.

Speaking of busy months, grandmas funeral on the 2nd (she lived a full life and had very bad Alzheimer's, no need to distress about this). Birthday on the 9th, fiancées birthday on the 14th, wedding on the 24th, honeymoon on the 26th. No shop time in almost 2 weeks


----------



## walden

Todd - Glad to hear the surgery went well!

Kevin - That's great news about the truck. You'll be on your road trip in no time.

Red - Enjoy the LN tools. I don't buy much, but I tend to go quality over quantity. LN has been great to me so far. If you are ever in Maine, they let you test drive all their tools in the showroom and they give you a discount for showing up in person.

Tony - I almost spit iced tea across the room. Thank you! Needed that laugh today.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Doh, I forgot the link to the walnut mats. 
http://www.uline.com/BL_1754/Marble-Mats
But I'd hate for them to clash with my fine shop furniture.

Stall mats. Good call Pez. You really can be useful….lol. Sorry, already beer-thirty.

Might have to shheck dem out. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/rubber-horse-stall-mat-4-ft-x-6-ft?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## walden

For us in the West, I'm sure Big R carries similar horse mats.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh man "BIG R". Haven't heard that name in awhile. I used to work at the one in Greeley. One of my first jobs.

Stall mats don't have a beveled edge, but I wonder if I could rectify that.


----------



## Pezking7p

I would consider using a router, but be careful, some mats have metal in them.


----------



## lateralus819

Wait, LN gives a discount for buying at their facility? The wife and I are contemplating a reason to visit maine/NH. Guess it's settled! Well worth the trip!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lat- cool, now I can justify the plane ticket. But wait, I can't trust carry on.

Dan- Ya that'd probably trash a chamfer bit. Maybe I'll just run those mats across the tablesaw;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, it's one of the benefits of taking a class there. I'm taking one in July. Have my eye on some rasps.


----------



## walden

Lat - I think it was something like 5 percent off. They may give you more off for taking a class, but I'm not sure.


----------



## lateralus819

5%? Hmmm. Not bad i guess. I'll check into classes. Might be cool.


----------



## widdle

Knocking on wood for you Todd.


----------



## 489tad

Good to hear Mrs. Todd is doing well.









A while back I enclosed my saw per a Fine Woodworking article. Granted I havent had the saw connected to dust collection but when connected the dust just settles around the exit hole. Still not happy with the results but there are a few more things to try. Someday. I thought I'd spray my sediment layers with lacquer and produce some high end art.

Looking at the pictures of the birthday parties brought back some great memories. Thank you for that!


----------



## 489tad

Sorry about that. Don't know what happened.


----------



## jordanp

Getting some ink from my good friend Hannah York
It's not done yet but you guys get the idea..


----------



## Buckethead

That's nice! Tattoo isn't bad either.


----------



## Pezking7p

Was it hard to choose permanently between high/low knob?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Goofball. I woulda had to go with a bedrock.


----------



## Slyy

131 posts behind, geez call gets me lost in this thread!!

Lots of things happened in here, but i just chime that I'm glad things went well for Mrs. Todd!!!
Working on the inside, it's easy to forget how scary/intimidating surgery is, but there's some damn smart and knowledgable people out there to take care of you! Just glad it went okay, hope it stays that way brother!!!

And Jordan, I've gotta say that's an awesome route for a tattoo. It's gonna be cool when it's done. I respect wholeheartedly the art of and desire of tattoos. For me though I view tattoos as a $50 permanent reminder of when some dude hurt me….....


----------



## jordanp

Well Jake this time it was a girl doing the hurting… I didn't mind..
I was thinking a bedrock but that was from an actual photo of my first hand plane.


----------



## walden

Oh woodworkers…I'm just waiting for someone to make an inlaid joke. Tat looks great Jordan!


----------



## woodcox

#8 woulda gave ya more time in the chair with the view. Good good choice for a meaningful tattoo Jordan.

+1 to Red getting 1/2 scale Roubo bench across his chest per LJ's upcoming ink swap.


----------



## Slyy

Cute lady would certainly make the memory more bearable Jordan! In the town I grew up in tattoos were still illegal in Oklahoma so it was a "piercing parlor" pretty sure it was understood that tattoos were done off the books. Problem was there was no hot lady tattoo artists there, just the one guy. He was probably in his 60's and was the most pierced and tattooed individual I've ever seen, not kidding looked like this only more wrinkles:








At the time, it did nothing to entice me into wanting one for myself.


----------



## Slyy

WC, your post went up as I was crafting mine

Upcoming LJ Ink Swap

That is a winning line right there friends!


----------



## ShaneA

Carpe noctem? Nothing says cool like a permanent mounted drool cup.


----------



## john2005

Does that dude have a spit cup permanently implanted?! What is that? How do you empty it? Doesn't he know to just buy a coke and when he's done use the can? Or did he use the wrong coke? I appologize if my bewilderment is offensive. Just sheltered I guess…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Demonstrable proof that just because you can do it doesn't mean you should.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice ink Jordan; damn fine line work. I want your friend Hannah York.

John, I think that shot cup was probably just placed in his lip for the photo op. Most likely it is a lip plug usually. And yes I agree with Smitty.


----------



## chrisstef

I had no idea you knew how to roller skate Tony


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh hell yeah! This was way back when I was still in the band:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wait a second…. wtf?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. You found Waldo! Lil whale tail action with included D ring?

I haven't seen a roller skating rink since I was in middle school. They used to bump the Bon Jovi.


----------



## jordanp

When Stef moves to a new neighborhood he runs around like that with his thong hanging out to try and break the ice with his new neighbors. Unconventional, Yes but he says it helps him determine who's cool and who's not.


----------



## jordanp

By the way that looks like Danny Glover on roller skates


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah I used to tan a lot.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OK…The opportunity presents itself to buy a Delta Unisaw. This one to be exact.










The guy says it sat outside "for a while" and does not run. At 200 bucks, is it worth while to rebuild it? Assume I have to replace the motor and magnetic contactor I would be into it for about $800.00

Thoughts? Cautions? Pitfalls?


----------



## camps764

sat outside for a while? man…I don't understand how/why people do stuff like that.


----------



## Buckethead

If it was covered whilst sitting outside, seems like something to jump on. If it has. Need rained on, prolly not.

If the photo is representative of its current condition, it looks like a "BUY" to me.


----------



## KelvinGrove

My understanding is that it has been out in the rain uncovered and that the pics are relatively current. But I have watched the price drop from 400 in March to 200 today. I am seeing 1.5 hp motors for around 350 and it looks like the rest would clean up well. It seems to me that as long as the motor and arbor bearings are in good shape it would be a good deal since the fence will need to be changed out anyway.


----------



## chrisstef

Ate bare minimum I think its worth a look. Seem if it still bevels and raises/lowers. Motors should be pretty easy to come by. As long as you don't have any busted / rusted trunnions I think its worth a couple hundge.


----------



## JayT

If the pics are current and it's fairly complete, I'd jump on it in a heartbeat for $200. Even if it takes a major overhaul, you'd end up with a very nice saw for some elbow grease and not much money.


----------



## 7Footer

Tony has a thing for jorts.


----------



## chrisstef

Only if theyre cut offs. Just below the pockets please.


----------



## Buckethead

Heck, Tim… Offer him a Hundo and he'll take it.

The thing continues to lose value if he isn't willing to refurb it himself.

And as for the motor, I have seen a circular saw soaked to the gills (submerged) in the back of a truck, dried out, and put to use.

This type of motor might have different qualities, but it might even be something you could work on yourself.

Crack it open and have a go at cleaning it out, and reassembling. Can't hurt.


----------



## walden

I second what Bucket said. The motor might just need a good cleaning.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, $200 is a pretty decent deal. There's a couple easy things that could cause it to not start. The switch could be bad and need some contact cleaner or replacement. The cord could be shot.

But if it's a bigger problem, like the motor is seized due to rust and sawdust, you could take BH's advise and try cleaning it out and replacing the bearings for less than $50, or take it to a motor shop and have them fix it. Replacing the motor would be the last resort.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I found this about Tony…

.


----------



## chrisstef

But hes one hell of a pianist


----------



## theoldfart

likes to tickle them ivories!


----------



## KelvinGrove

"Crack it open and have a go at cleaning it out, and reassembling. Can't hurt."

Bucket….that is old farmer wisdom right there… Grand daddy used to say "If it jams up, force it. If it breaks off, screw it, it weren't working any damn way".

Thanks for the advice. I Can't get free till Saturday but if he still has it I will go have a look.


----------



## ToddJB

I concur with Ian and Bucket, those motors are beasts and take a lot to kill for good. The only other thing to note is that is a peace sign era Delta. During that era Delta's quality control was a little lacking. So just check it over good as Stef stated.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jorts… Yep. They sex me up.

Nerd… Some would agree. It's a matter of opinion I guess.

Pianist… Again, it is a matter of opinion.

Likes to tickle the ivories… Most definitely not! Being tickled by ivories is a huge point deduction. Cover your effing teeth! Where did pick up such horrible form?


----------



## jmartel

Jorts should be cut off ABOVE the pocket line. Pockets should be hanging out below. Don't you guys know anything?


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure that JMart just asked to see you in some daisy dukes Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I just did a photo shoot a few weeks ago at a hotel in Studio City but I am shy and not going to share any of them here.


----------



## walden

Jmart - Tony has already worn daisy dukes…who do you think played Jessica Simpson's stunt double in the Dukes of Hazard movie?


----------



## DanKrager

The unisaw looks like a good deal to me, almost no matter what doesn't work at first. The motor is almost certainly good, and the magnetic switch is a keeper. Note: many of those switches are made for three phase and sold as single phase, so there is likely a set of unused contacts installed in the contactor. If it turns out the contacts are burned beyond repair, look to swap them out. 
The most likely weak point because of weather exposure will be the arbor bearings, available at any auto parts store for a total cost of about $28. I've replaced mine without taking the top off easy enough. 
It will be fun to see this restored! Go for it man!
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Buy the unitsaw!

Post the photo shoot pics!

So I come home, I'm in the backyard spraying my poison ivy bush, and I turn around to see the below…!!!!!! These poles are literally up to the edge of my yard. Guesses on what they're for? My vote is on hops.


----------



## Airframer

Buy the unitsaw!

Erm… I think that is a whole 'nother type of saw….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Todd. The serial number puts it made in 1980. I have a neighbor with a lot more experience and a Better eye who can go with me. It seems like as long as it is solid any other problems will go away with a restore.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Pez you lucky dog….if you send me 2 sacks of the ones that "accidentally fall in your yard" I'll roast 'em, send half back to you, and pay the freight both ways!


----------



## Pezking7p

Make it a sixer of home brew and you've got a deal.

Have to find out what kinda hops they are…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Pez…DONE! And the missus even ferments her own hot sauce. I'll throw in a bottel of that as well.


----------



## walden

I like the way you think Tim!


----------



## chrisstef

Imo the most badass saw medallion ever made.


----------



## woodcox

New pipes on this '50 merc, headers to tips. OE flathead was painted and the interior is a rat's nest, priorities I guess. 
Nice arm n hammer stef.


----------



## Slyy

Pez has hops, Stef has a bad ass brass, WC has a bad ass car, and Tony has jorts, and Jordan still has Hannah the artist! rock on fellas!

Planting the veggie garden today but had a horribly "sad-for-humanity" moment this afternoon.
Wife and I went to watch Spider Man 2. Had a girl, probably 15-16 sitting next to us. A funny laugh-out-loud scene happens and instead of actually laughing she says the word "LOL". Not just the acronym but says it as "lawl". I think I lost a little hope today….....


----------



## walden

Slyy - That is bad. But at least she didn't say, "Hashtag funny." I probably would have lost my Sh1t. I have a friend that is my age and adds a hashtag to just about every piece of written communication. I keep telling him I'm gonna hashtag choke him if he keeps it up.


----------



## jmartel

#waldenproblems #chokeabitch


----------



## woodcox

^lawl


----------



## jordanp

I asked a teenager a question recently and received the reply "Totes"

*My reply:* tote what? Do you need a bag? Or some type of wooden tote box to transport something?

*Teenager reply:* "rolls eyes" whatevs, Totes is short for totally.

*My reply:* oh I see, the same word I would use in this sentence: "I am totally incapable of speaking a word that contains 7 letters or more, so I shorten them to my own liking.

#chokeabitch


----------



## camps764

totes magotes…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jake, You left me out…I have a bad ass wife who brews beer and makes her own hot sauce!


----------



## KelvinGrove

And Jake, I feel your pain on the teenagers thing.

When I moved to Rome GA (The end of the earth by the way) in 99 I went to the store (a major chain which shall remain nameless to protect the idiots) looking for Canadian bacon. They had no Canadian bacon anywhere which precipitated the following conversation with the young lady walking out of the back stock room.

Me - Excuse me miss

Her - Yes sir?

Me - I'm looking for Canadian bacon, you don't happen to have any do you?

Her - (Coming to full attention and smiling) NO SIR! I'm happy to be able to tell you that ALL of OUR bacon comes from Amurican pigs!!!!

Me- That's what I wanted to hear! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## theoldfart

^ oh brother.


----------



## chrisstef

You kids and your darn rock and roll music.


----------



## Buckethead

You simply needed to ask for ham.

And a big fat +1 to stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes Stef …. The. Most. Ever.

That is awesome Woodcox. Thanks.

Said "lawl" wtf? # is a twitter thing yes? What is "totes" from? I am sadly lacking in my pop culture-ness.

"Me- That's what I wanted to hear! Keep up the good work!!!" - Well done Tim.


----------



## camps764




----------



## LukieB

Just stopping by to say whatup….I totes miss you guys.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey yo! A Lukie sighting. Glad you popped in bro. Hope you and the fam are doing well.


----------



## walden

Tim - That is some funny stuff!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi Lucas!


----------



## theoldfart

Lucas, hello!


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap. Im going to post an email I just got from a project manager that I do work with. The precursor to this email was him finding a condom next to his car in the parking lot when he got to work and sending me an email about it to let me know that things like that will not earn me a job.

Here it is:

Alright so this is what I got for the Associated Tri-Athlon Iron Man Event. Only the best and bravest should dare enter this event..

The set up for Event One

Our bathroom doesn't have an exhaust fan. So some of the older gentlemen who believe their system can still handle Mexican food really know how to mess up that room. So much so that sometimes half way down the hall, you already are getting a taste of things to come. When you in there, its spelunking through his colon till you're done.

The set up for Event Two

We have a prostate weirdo that stinks like booze and stale sweat. So much so that if you use the elevator after him, you can taste his stink. He urinates at a 45 deg angle on the wall urinal, grunting and groaning all the while. Conservatively, about half of his pee goes in and the other half stay at feet level.

The set up for Event Three

The outdoor condom. Nuff sed..

The trials for event one:
After one or more of the old fogeys hits the bathroom (9-10am), preferably Monday morning, the event begins. You have to carry a folding chair into the bathroom, near or in one of the stalls and proceed to make a salami sandwich either roll or sub and eat it.

The trials for event two:
Once or if the sandwich is consumed (and stays down), you must put on a pair of shorts and remove your socks & shoes. Walk up to the urinal and Pee. You then have to kneel down and kiss the other most rim. Extra points are given if you lick the cake.

The trials for event three:
Once complete with Baptism of urine, you must move to the outside and this is a timed event. You must push the condom to the fence line which is 10 feet away using only your nose.

The winner of all three event with the best time will win the upmost admiration of his combatants pus a six pack of Milwaukee best and a small trial size bottle of scope and hand sanitizer.

WHO WANTS IN!!!!!


----------



## lateralus819

That's really odd. He's saying it was YOUR condom?


----------



## chrisstef

I believe he was inferring that, in my excitement of winning a project, i performed an act of self gratification in the parking lot.


----------



## lateralus819

Lmao. That is too funny. :]


----------



## shampeon

He's implying you masturbate wearing a condom? Does he know how sex works?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef's still trying to work through that big box he bought as a wishful youth.


----------



## Slyy

In my excitement of winning a project, I performed an act of self gratification in the parking lot.

If there were ever an inappropriate sig worthy quote…...

Gotta say Stefie, I totes lawl'd at that email. Fuggin epic!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brilliant email!

"He's implying you masturbate wearing a condom? Does he know how sex works?" - Even Stef doesn't trust where Stef's hand has been.


----------



## chrisstef

That email made me spit coffee. He probably sent me the initial email because im the only freak that is close to the same level that he's on in terms of weirdness. He just needed to share his story with someone that would appreciate it and could possibly build on the humor he saw. I fired back, stating that the size was obviously too large for a man of my miniscule endowment and he came back with an epic idea of an inter-office triathalon.

I gave him a standing ovation.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Magnificent work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, thanks to Pez's recommendation, I picked up some stall mats from tractor supply. I went with the 3'x4'x1/2". They were on sale for 20 bones a piece. I really like them so far. Totally worth the $80. Should help my tools and my back.

Hey bartender, Jobu needs a refill.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks good, Red.


----------



## lateralus819

Looks like a Big foot sighting in Reds shop. 

Thats why reason i won't buy expensive chisels. I seem to always drop them.


----------



## DanKrager

Does this mean I'm gonna have better shop luck than usual?
These photos represent what I harvested today on my property: two seven leaf (single stem), one six leaf, four five leaf, and 26 four leaf. Left at least that many more growing. 

























Good luck to all!
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Love it Dan!! Haven't done much over hunting in the adult years but remember finding them a lot as a kid! Always lucky!


----------



## Buckethead

Those are super clovers, owned by Monsanto. You'll be hearing from their lawyers.

Let us hope they let you keep your property.

Do you own your mineral rights?


----------



## bhog

What up freaks? Busy as hell here. Tony smokes the pole. Sly likes to watch. Stef faps with sand cause he doesn't know any better- bless his heart.

Went and visited SASmith again today after work. He's got an awesome set up and it's fun picking his brain- a knowledgeable guy for sure. I'm slowly acclimating him to my crazyness.

Todd hope all is well.

Red is into Greco roman wrestling, all lubed up , ******************** erotic style.

Haaa ^^^


----------



## walden

Bucket - That's some funny stuff! Unless it really happens. 

I have to say, I'm very impressed with my new lawn service. These guys show up rain or shine, never complain and refuse payment…

They are just above the driveway in these pics and about 30 feet from the cabin.


----------



## ShaneA

Great pics, make sure that lion sees them. Just sayin'


----------



## Buckethead

Walden… Where u at? And can I come visit?

And is that an apple tree in the foreground? Ahhhh… Apples.


----------



## walden

Haha! Will do Shane.


----------



## walden

Bucket - I'm in the Rockies west of Denver. Stop by anytime.

Too high an altitude for apples (8000 feet). It's some sort of bush that grows well here. That dark spot in the upper right hand corner of the pic is the down spout on the cabin.


----------



## 7Footer

Mats look nice and comfy for the feet Red, but I don't see any beveled edges?

OMFG (not lawl-ing) Spurs are on a tear right now. I can't really hate on them too much, but EVERYTHING is going right for them these first 2 games. Just wish my Blazers would put up a better fight, got the next 2 at home though and really need to get some momentum to swing our way. Looks like varsity vs. j.v. right now.

You have no..... You have nooo..... MARBLES, juuu have nooo marbles!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- Ya, the beveled edges were the only thing I didn't get out of going that route. That's why I opted against the 4'x6' 3/4" thick option they had. Those seemed a little thick and could be a tripping hazard. I figure I somehow bevel the two outside edges if it bugs me. 
They had just about everything else I was looking for- price, quality, and proximity.
And it's always ok to hate on those whiny friggin spurs.

Walden's making me miss home.


----------



## camps764

Walden's making me hate my home…

From all the pictures and stories he tells it looks like he's living the dream out there.


----------



## walden

Come on out Red. I'm sure Todd and I could help you get into some trouble.

Steve - Every dream has its pros and cons. The cons of living here are the winter temps that dip down to -25F at times and the winds that get up to 102 MPH.


----------



## chrisstef

And mountain lions on your roof ^

Its Friday girls. Pants off dance off party from Todd's college, frat boy years.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks nice Red.

Glad you are alive Hog.

Fantastic pictures Walden. Thanks.

As ever, Shane is full of wisdom.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd looks good in red.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't want to know the thought process behind Todd's frat picture…


----------



## john2005

No pants aaaand ugly sweater? I need some stronger coffee today.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, we had all just gotten back from our anual Christmas group leg waxing and wanted to show off a lil.


----------



## walden

Is that Doogie Howser on the right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A very young Bob Saget on the left.

Todd, I'll buy that story…


----------



## chrisstef

Soo they think this one can be saved …. I dunno.


----------



## chrisstef

Also bob sagat call is hilarious


----------



## ShaneA

I fail to see any problems, they can have that building back in tip top shape, running smoothly no problem. Probably 3 weeks and a couple of thousand dollars should get it done. Make it happen Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Sit tight and ill take you on a tour of the inside. Just waitin on my muscle to show up. .45 required. I got a feeling we wont be alone in there.

3 weeks and a few thousand. You sound like my wife.


----------



## john2005

...Must have a lot of historical value….?


----------



## walden

Stef - What are they trying to turn that building into? Looks like the Gates Rubber Factory in Denver. It looked about like that and now it's swank condos.


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe a practice sight for urban warfare!


----------



## chrisstef

Besides making nails and screws i dont think theres a ton of history but its structurally built like a tank.

Its going to be condos/apartments.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that place looks like something out of The Walking Dead.

3 weeks and a few thousand. You sound like my wife. -Lawling-


----------



## summerfi

If you're into elk like walden, this might be the hat for you. They're available from my local recycled building supply store for $17. Almost worth it…almost.


----------



## racerglen

Don't forget the Spurs have had some help..who'da thought of a rattlesnake in the other guys dressing room ?


----------



## jmartel

Stef, that isn't in Taftville, CT is it? There's a huge old mill there that are "supposedly" set to be turned into apartments, but I can't see it happening. Building looks similar-ish.


----------



## chrisstef

That one was in Hartford but i think i know the one in taftville youre talking of. The old american thread building i think? Theres also loom city in rockville that were helping go through some load testing.


----------



## DanKrager

And in other shop news, had to break out the stretch tenoner for a rustic picnic table trestle. Later there will be photos of the stretcher, a two rail three spindle affair, and eventually the finished picnic table. This is the only effective way I know to line up the tenon axis on both ends accurately. 
















DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

A toast to you fellas










And a middle finger to whoever did this


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch.


----------



## john2005

Tony, the photos of buildings that you post are a stark contrast to the buildings Stef posts. Starting to wonder who the classier gent is…


----------



## widdle

Mabye that' for short stopped dadoes…

Shop squid installed, no more shufflin..


----------



## chrisstef

"Rock you in ya face, stab your brain with ya bone nose"


----------



## jmartel

Well boys, time to bust out the veneer and an exacto knife again. This one should be good. And a bit more interesting than the last two.


----------



## bhog

^ You all alone in these streets , cuzin'
Every man for himself in this land we be gunnin
Keep them shook crews running, like they supposed to
They come around but they never come close to
...........

Most will know nothin about that lol

Edit
Also you meant nose bone not bone nose lol


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, why the architecture pics? Or are you just really into photography and you happen to be on an architecture kick?

It's mulch weekend. Taking bets on how many bags of mulch I'm going to need. I have no idea because I've never mulched before, but I think I'm in the area of 75-100 bags.

Also just found out I'm going to our Thailand plant in a month. Boss man says "be careful because they've been finding cobras in the plant."


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. 75 bags. At that point id just rock a 5 yard dump truck delivery. Might save you a few clams.


----------



## Pezking7p

I looked up a calculator. Looks like it's closer to 15-20. Lawl. Might save me some time.

So this sargent jointer has been on craigslist for $35 for about a month but I never bothered to call til today. Of course as soon as I go to call, the posting is removed!

Stef you guys must do a fair amount of mill demos up there. When I was in mass. There were a zillion mill condos.


----------



## chrisstef

Ok so maybe a tri-axle load lol.

Weve done a couple mills but theyre tough and expensive. The environmental end is typically a nightmare and now with a big push from the EPA on PCB's a lot of them are just sitting until some new regulations and guidelines are put forth for solids. The laws are really written for liquids and it makes things really difficult.


----------



## Pezking7p

I thought PCBs were only in oil? We had an old transformer plant in New Bedford that guys used to put their arms in that crap up to there elbows back in the day before they shut it down. One of my laminator operators used to work there…died of cancer while he worked for me. I always wondered if it was related to the PCBs exposure.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea theyre finding it in window caulk now and it ends up leaching into the brick and block. They usually want the block taken out a foot on either side. This makes the window lentils unsupported as tgey usually bear only 8". Thats causes big problems and turns into job enders.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So, for (future) occupants of such a building, what does PCBs in exterior brick and block do? I am ignorant on this stuff, but even with lead paint, if it's sealed / doesn't chip / isn't eaten, the problem is addressed.

Does PCB leach into the air from exposed brick, or would someone have to lick it, etc. to gain contamination?


----------



## lateralus819

GE is paying for a huge dredging operation near one of the rivers by there plant. Been going on for years.


----------



## chrisstef

Well thats where things get dicey Smit. I believe its dangerous when ingested. So when the laws are designed to address it in a liquid state are applied to addressing it in a solid state things get crazy. Theres also different requirements for particular concentrations. I think if its under 50 ppm it can be encapsulated with paint but it all being so new, and regulated by the feds, the laws are very murky.


----------



## Buckethead

I think we're going to need some more laws and regulations.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good morning.










Pez I was on an architectural tour yesterday and just dig art deco architecture. That was the old Bullocks building here in Los Angeles. I try share what I am up to and am no account as a wood worker so you get architecture photos sometimes.


----------



## jmartel

Here's the current plan and veneer I'm planning on using. Clearly I can't draw well but it should be centered and straight when I actually make it.

It's a surprise gift for my dad for Father's Day. Going to be a serving tray in the 14"x18" range. Sweet Madame blue is the name of their boat


----------



## jmartel

No idea why the first photo isn't upright. It is in my phone.


----------



## woodcox

Dan, some here are latent Thai ladyboy aficionados. Pics maybe requested.


----------



## racerglen

Got covered in PCB's a few years back, family doctor scored some 4 tube 4 foot florescents when they ripped down an old part at our hospital, gave me one to round out the lighting in my garage.. up on the 5" step ladder the fixture on my shoulder as I line things up..why is my shoulder WET..oh, ballast oil…shirt gone, shower shower shower, but it never leaked in service, must have been the angle..that was just at the point PCB's were being recognized as an "issue"..shhhh, never saw a thing..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good story, Glen, but it's hard to believe. So much on this site is fantasy that I can't recognize, but your tale is another matter entirely. I mean, did you really think we'd buy it that you have a 5" step ladder?

Lawl


----------



## racerglen

Smitty…my wife has her own 6' al-u-minium job..I won't go near it..Chinese thing that wobbles if u look at it.. at least my 5' er is a woodie ! (and solid ! er hard…)


----------



## Pezking7p

Do you need to feed your woody blue pills to get it to extend from 5" to 5'?

Woody, I understand your "friend" May want some photos. I'll keep that in mind 

Before:









After:









35 bags of mulch and still going. I guess I should have gotten a trailer load from the mulch place. Yard is starting to look pretty spiffy though.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking forward to seeing it come together Jmart.

Nice work Pez.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pez nailed it - 5" vs 5'

Just razzing you, glen. Oh, and I stay off wobbly chinese ladders too, good move.

Nice work in the yard, too. Much better!


----------



## chrisstef

Wheres DocYo at?

Might be go time on the realty. Got the crew gathering intel. Hopin to make moves.

Hog loves those you speak of woodcox.

Tony - do you choose only hotels with pools because you believe a chlorine bath will cleanse you of all that might itch in a week? If so … Good call. Love your style.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is California…. they all have pools.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Catching up…GE has a property south of here in Rome GA. Made transformers. Zitting idle 30 soe yeays now. Can't use it, can't sell it, can't tear it down. Round-the-click security to guard the weeds.

Yea Dan, the yard is looking great. Rained on my lawn mowing day so catch up tomorrow….if I can.

And after you guys convinced me to buy the Delta Unisaw…it was sold. Missed it by a few hours.


----------



## jmartel

So I went out on a company Tugboat today for the maritime festival. We basically did donuts and such in front of people standing on a pier, watched all the other boats, and then there was 2 tugboat races. Our boat didn't race probably due to the number of people on it, but it was still a fun way to blow 4 hours eating free food.

Nice view of the city:










Couple of sailboats










Tiny little tugboat. This thing was awesome.










A Seattle fireboat was putting on a demonstration of their water canons










Old wooden tugboat:










This crazy bastard kept flying between us pretty low










And the races:










I have a really short video that's uploading now.


----------



## jmartel

Brief video


__
https://flic.kr/p/13970530139

The old wooden tugboat got a late start, but was hauling ass and made it all the way to 2nd place. It's in the back in the video.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh the joys of old tools. Started working on the motor for what will be my lathe. Bearings felt smooth so I got it all wired up on the bench for a test. Fire it up and she ran, but was making an odd smothered noise. I cracked it open to find decades of crap. Yea!


----------



## 489tad

Todd could be worst. Might have found a trout in there.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats one nasty lookin bundt cake there Todd. Cream cheese frosting aint gonna fix that.

Sun is shining … Weather is good … Sendin mama out to get her nails did while me and mini-stef run some errands and maybe hunt a little rust if we happen to bump into some on the way.


----------



## bhog

Snagged this yesterday










I'm still gathering info on it so any knowledge is appreciated ( Todd, hint , hint ) but I think it is from the 30's which is cool as hell. It's got the markings NSS 201 under DELTA on the base and NSS 238 on the arm.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Seattle fire boat running 5 monitors is pumping somewhere around 7500 GPM. That is just a touch north of a ton of water every two seconds….now that's an impressive tool. Great day on the water Jmart….

Stef, I am sure you could save that building…but not sure their pocketbook can save it. What was that? It does not look like quite like a prison and it does not look quite like an old mill…


----------



## Buckethead

A Sanitorium? A brothel?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea Bucket….a brothel…. Could stef run it by hand till he hires some women?


----------



## Buckethead

Stef is a hand work purist, IIRC…

But I'm a n00b to this thread, and have not earned insult powers yet. Maybe I'd better retract that.


----------



## summerfi

38 degrees and snowing this morning. Also notice we still have no leaves on the trees. Montana is only for the tough.


----------



## chrisstef

Im actually a double fister bucket. Like workin ski poles.

That building served as a factory that manufactured nails and screws back in the day. It was erected by bridge makers. The upper floor has a very cool steel truss design. Its a rock solid structure but a giant mess everywhere else.

Ohh eff that Bob.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, happy mother's day.

Hog, if there is no serial number tag than it is definitely from the 30s, before 39 to be exact, which is the year they started serial numbers. And Delta cast into the arm means its pretty old. More info later but I'm on Daddy daycare today with a 2 year old and a colic 7 week old, so computer time will be low.

J that pic with helicopter is crazy that you can clearly see the blades.


----------



## walden

Bob - Snowing here as well. Supposed to get several inches today and tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

You too Todd lawl. Not sure of your situation but if you get in a bind where youve tried every formula under the sun and end up with the Alimentum let me know and ill ship you out the balance of what we got. I know theres at least one case here. Babystef had a nasty case of acid reflux as a baby and is now on almond milk. I can commiserate. It sucked.


----------



## woodcox

I measured .003"+ runout in the arbor flange of my new steelcity saw. I could feel some unnerving pulsations through the push stick. I used Mathias's method from woodgears for a DIY remedy. 









Here, top of the flange is high spot getting taken down first. Helical machine marks on the bottom of the flange are the low spot and factory finish. 








Finished. I measured <.001". 








Basically clamp a stone to wood and jam it into the running arbor. I used a guide clamped off angle as a base point to feed the stone into the flange. On contact I moved the stone towards the shaft with a little English. Off angle with English allowed me to hone inwards like a camber. I found passes work faster than just holding in place. Fan in place as heat build up was more than expected. Stone needed dressing with a file to unclog after a few passes. With very fine hand movements this process was easy and I'm completely stoked that it actually worked. It took a day or so to work up the nerve to do it with fear of screwing up. Night and day feeling when pushing wood through it now with much less noise too. I will put a quality blade on before I measure rim runout again. Out of the box this saw had .009" blade runout!
Ed. I blew as much dust out of it before I started this process. A courser stone may produce more sparks than I witnessed. 
Honing was done on the in feed side of the arbor.


----------



## bhog

Noice^

Did a quick tear down and new gaskets and a lil assembly and it purrs like a kitty.










Had to tear the motor apart to tighten up a contact. It's a sunlight mfg motor.

No serial tags or evidence there ever was any. Just this










And this










Need to read up on tensions and blades and all that. It came with some flying dutchmans. The guy I got it from kept breaking blades. When I went and looked at it you could tell he had no tension on the blade. A little tinkering and I had it fingered.


----------



## bhog

Here is how it's sitting


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin killer hogerina.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. I'm a big fan of flying Dutchman blades, too


----------



## SASmith

That should be a nice saw for you hog.
I have some "heavy duty" flying dutchman blades if you what to try them out.
Is there a bowl from a board in your future?


----------



## chrisstef

I remember thinkin that was a cool project scott.

Do it to it bacon buns.

Had my first grilling session of the spring. Meat farts. Aww yea.


----------



## bhog

Ha ha^ yep Scott there is. And I'll take ya up on that blade usage. May have to bug ya again real soon.


----------



## racerglen

Wife's in Japan for a couple weeks yet, that means no hastle about the BBQ being an unhealthy way of doing STEAKS and such..35 year old Sunbeam, a kid roasted the pizo about ten back, can't get the )&()& out, but that's why they invented long wooden matches, right?
The ol' girl's just got a, je ne sais quoi, (neverminda$) and won't die, but makes great meat taste even better,
AAA Alberta, or even better AAAA Cariboo home style !


----------



## Buckethead

I have just discovered a way to make reading LJ even more fun.

Read each post aloud, using the heaviest southern drawl you can muster. Alternate between that and a Cockney accent.

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh. My. God. Bucket.

I just did as suggested. I stained my tshirt with dip in laughter.


----------



## widdle

Having siri speak old farts tag line is kinda funny…


----------



## chrisstef

Widdle. If you caused me to scroll back like 100 posts on purpose, im impressed and tip my hat to you.


----------



## Pezking7p

Total of 60 bags of mulch put down. House cleaned. Two prong electrical outlets replaced with three prongers. Groceries purchased. Finally beer thirty.

Picked up a brisket. So it must be BBQ season.


----------



## chrisstef

You know that stuff should be refreshed every year right Pez?


----------



## Pezking7p

I have to clean the house EVERY year?


----------



## walden

Bucket - That is hilarious! Here's mud in your eye. Good on ya. If it's not Scottish, it's crap! Bless your heart. Who touched my contact points? Look at the size of those trunnions! (Thought I would give you some good material to work with..)


----------



## jmartel

Put all the wood up on the rack today. I think I'm about full. I don't think the rack can handle any more wood.


----------



## chrisstef

Mondays are lame. That is all.


----------



## theoldfart

Let you know when I wake up. Flew in after midnight. A bit groggy this am.


----------



## Buckethead

I woke at four… With no need to do so…. Ready for a nap.

"And boy are my arms tired".


----------



## ToddJB

Mornin'


----------



## Buckethead

Sweet!


----------



## walden

Todd - I know how you feel… Power went out for several hours last night, so I had to sleep in my sleeping bag.


----------



## summerfi

27 degrees here this morning, but at least the snow melted yesterday afternoon.


----------



## JayT

Snow's pretty, all we got was hail and tornadoes.

We were lucky and didn't get any storm damage, but not too far away was reporting tennis ball sized hail and a tornado just missed the town 35 miles south. No injuries reported, thank the good Lord.


----------



## chrisstef

Nothin like a good pucker and palm sweat first thing in the morning.

From the first level of decking at the roof line. Up about 50':










The rest of the climb is another 60' or so:


----------



## Buckethead

You know what scares me most about heights is that I'm not afraid.

I have not free-walked anything above 50', (without railing or fall protection) but I have done it so often that I quickly become acclimated and proceed with the task at hand, almost forgetting where I am in relation to the ground.

Not feeling afraid can be as dangerous as being paralyzed by fear. Dat pucker is healthy.

Dat pucker. (It bears repeating)


----------



## theoldfart

Never without being tied in! Been up 1,000' no problem, all puckered up at 20' without a rope!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great shots Jmart, thanks.

Congrats Hog, nice score.

Very cool fix Woodcox.

Brrrrrrr….

You can keep your Monday morning pucker Stef, yikes.


----------



## chrisstef

Just came into possession of a smaller vintage machinist style tool box. I smell a Smitty style rehab comin on!


----------



## ToddJB

I don't believe you… you know why?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Regulating.

Nice work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I went here:









Saw this:









And took pictures:









Have any interest?


----------



## jmartel

Saturday is the annual Norwegian parade in my neighborhood. Lots of drinking, christmas sweaters, viking helmets, old volvos, and people on a pirate float shooting off cannons. Should be fun. Will probably go out for an all day motorcycle ride first through North Cascades since the pass just opened up.

I'll try and find some photos from last year's parade when I get home.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

Drunks in Viking hats are good fodder….

Nice Stef! Saw sharpening implement chest?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea a freebee from my buddies step father. Im not sure what im going to use it for but saw sharpening gear may be the best fit for it. I plan on repairing the top, cleaning it all down, refelting all the drawers and seeing if I can find some similar hardware to match whats existing.


----------



## walden

Nice find Stef!


----------



## Buckethead

That is sweet stef. I could envision it going under your workbench to hold chisels, measuring tools, a dovetail saw or two…. Possibilities.

Iirc, you were building a workbench when I was here a few months ago, right?


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks fellas.

Bucket - more like a year ago lol but yes, I was building one. Ive still got all the timber but things have stalled and im a procrastinator of the utmost degree.

Also - yes to interest in the FLW house T. I got to look at a house that was built by one of his apprentices a while back. While its not exactly my taste theyre very cool to behold.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, nice jewelry box. Your scrunchies will fix nicely. For reals, though, that's great. Are the drawers felt lined? Do you think it's ho-made or is there a makers mark?

Tony, I have interest. Are these all weekend ventures, or does your bean counting allot of tons of sightseeing?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Much to work with already, Stef! Should be a fine chest with just a bit of work. Price is exceptional, too! Congrats, keep us posted please!


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, what's so easy about drunks in Viking hats?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Exactly.

Todd, they are weekend excursions. I'm deskbound for the most part during work; only out to visit a client if not.

Edit: I will organize and post some of the Barnsdall park pics in the next couple days as time allows.


----------



## chrisstef

The drawers are felt lined but pretty well shot from the brie look I had at it. Im pretty stoked about it and even happier my buddy saved it from the dump for me. It was heading toward an untimely death.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, I think I found the pics you were looking for.


----------



## Buckethead

I think I might have seen that guy in a porn flick.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm so sorry, Bucket.


----------



## Buckethead

Ya… I know. The wife only let's me watch gay porn.


----------



## jmartel

Let me guess, bucket. You were watching it and waiting for the girls to show up, but they never came?


----------



## Buckethead

"But they never came"

Story of my life.


----------



## WayneC

I feel like I am out on the job site…. lol

I love FLW as well. Visited Oak Park about 10 years ago and toured his home. Lots of amazing woodwork there.


----------



## chrisstef

I think this thread should be renamed "On the job site". Solid call Wayne.

Huge lawl Bucket.

Gigantic bonus points if you can name the movie: 
"Makin love is like Chinese dinnah. It aint ovah til ya both get cha cookies"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha!!

I call bullsh!t though, I have not been in porn since the super 8 days.


----------



## theoldfart

^ no 16mm?


----------



## chrisstef

You chose Super 8's for the pools didn't you?


----------



## Buckethead

*OH NOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## Buckethead

I'm still cracking up. Funny thing is, that pool would be all kinds of awesome for skating.


----------



## AnthonyReed

16mm was too "artsy" as I was told…

Stef I was referring to: Super 8 mm film is a motion picture film format released in 1965 by Eastman Kodak as an improvement of the older "Double" or "Regular" 8 mm home movie format. I am beging to understand your preoccupation with pools though.


----------



## chrisstef

Well if you must know the thought process developed like this:

Super 8 .. he probably means film … I got no jokes for film .. ohhh Super 8 motels … motel sluts … no too graphic … dirty hotels … no too gross … what else do super 8's have … pools … penis shape pools .. google search … jackpot.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ This.

That is why you are a hero of mine; you twisted ba$tard.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea but id be nowhere without lines like I have not been in porn since the super 8 days. Therefore, I give any comedic credit to you fine sir.


----------



## ShaneA

Great snapshot into the mind of the Stef. Some may say it is a dark place, maybe even wierd, but there is logical, rational thought in there too. Which makes it even more amazing.

"it's too artsy"?? I thought you were in it for the art? heavy plot line stuff, no?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was naive at the time Shane; under the guidance of dubious characters. Proponents of a more down and dirty method. At least the money was good.


----------



## ToddJB

Pissed is the emotion that I'm currently feeling.

I just called Wells Fargo because we're close to getting our 20% paid off on the home, and I didn't figure they would be gracious enough to automatically remove our PMI, so I wanted to find out the exact details to have that done. They stated, "Oh no, it's not 20%, it's 22% and then you can request it, or we will auto remove it at 25%". I asked for further explanation, and was told that she couldn't provide me with any because it is Fannie Mae's guidelines, not theirs. So I called Fannie Mae, and spoke to someone that said, "Oh, you can only have it removed at 20% if the loan is older than 5 years. For less than 5 years you need to pay 25%". So I asked, " So what's the 22% WF just told me, and why would you penalize me for paying faster?". To which she replied, "I'm not qualified to answer those kind of questions, let me get you over to our tier 2"..... Voicemail.

Yep. Pissed.


----------



## theoldfart

I am in AWE of the collective hive mind in this place. There seems to be a wealth of dark knowledge known to the more elite members here. I wish I had this knowledge. Time to use Stef's ax and one of TerryR's chickens. Need JoBu's effing karma


----------



## chrisstef

Yup Todd the PMI is the new racket in the mortgage industry. We're paying for them handing out retarded mortgages to people that couldn't afford them. I think its 22% if its an FHA loan, 20% after 5 years if its a conventional mortgage and 25% under 5 years in either situation. Here in CT they just adopted a "conveyance fee" of 1% to all home sales. That frosts my ass. Looks like casa de stef will be hitting the market this week, lets hope all the work pays off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmm mmmm mmmm, banking. Too big to fail.

If you have your sh!t together well enough to pay down 20% in less then five years then you are obviously unstable, thus still need to pay PMI… duh!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Something amiss Kev?


----------



## ToddJB

Welp, I was going to hold off on getting the home reappraised after the basement got refinished, but F that noise, they're not going to get any more cash out of this guy. Zillow is estimating my home's worth at about 110K more than what we paid for it 4 years ago at the bottom of the market, and that's without adding 2 more bedrooms, a bath, and another 700 sqft of finished space. I think I should be able to pull out that extra 7K of equity they're telling me I'd need. A-holes.


----------



## Buckethead

Banking exists solely as an intermediary between actual wealth and those who create it. Insurance is a subsidiary of banking. Backed by your tax dollars.

The mafia might have had a more equitable business model.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, yeah we went with 10% conventional.


----------



## ShaneA

Todd, speaking as someone who did home loans for several years in another life…the PMI has undergone changes in the last few years to better cover the emerging risks of mortgage lending. They have upped the rates and premiums dramatically and are trying to hold onto the coverage a bit longer. It simply helps them cover their backside in case of default. The 22% threshold by your servicer hopefully isn't too far away, I would harass them at that point. More than likely they will be using the original appraised value or sales price (which ever is lower) to determine the loan to value.

The FHA loans, when I did them had "life of loan coverage" on the 30yr products. They have since changed that I believe. They also went from charging a 50 basis point (MIP, in FHA loans) annual fee to something in the 1.3% annual range, which is a tremendous jump. However, as Stef pointed out, it can now be removed at lower LTV. So rather than a slow bleed for the rest of the loan, they take more chunkage up front.

Either way, you will need to stay on top of them, they will not be looking to help you save you any money. That much I am for sure about.


----------



## theoldfart

Nothing amiss Tony, just marveling at Stef's inductive/deductive reasoning process. Getting from 8mm to the penis pool. I am ashamed of my lack of creative thought .


----------



## chrisstef

OF - you don't need, or want, to enter the thought process inside my head. Its a group of protons and neurons bouncing off one another in some sort of battle royale, except no ones winning. Its kind of like watching a one armed man swim … it only goes in circles with zero ground ever gained.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't be too hard on yourself Kevin. He is a high level deviant and practiced in his inherent abilities. Let his art enrich you don't battle to measure yourself by it.

Who said anything about slicing you up, man? I just wanted to carve a little Z on your forehead.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Imagin, a community wide AA meeting with a parade! Oh that would be the Artillary and Alcohol meeting. What could possibily go wrong?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Shane. I'm currently on the phone with WF requesting a home appraisal.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, is that the group that looks down the barrel to make sure the amo's pointed the right way?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bummer Todd. But that's about the 4th or 5th horror story I've heard from folks trying to get PMI removed. So, your not the first….if that helps. All you can do is learn the terms of your PMI, and get on their arse.


----------



## walden

Good luck Todd!

The mind of the Stef…funny and disturbing at the same time!


----------



## Tim457

Last I looked into PMI was before the recent changes and at that time getting PMI taken off required having more than 20% equity based on the original purchase price. What I found said that if the appraisal increased after purchase you could request the lender to remove it, but I could find nothing anywhere that said they had too. So of course, they will decline your request. I'd be surprised if it's gotten easier to remove, but it's possible. I always tried to get clients into something like a 80/10 primary/home equity loan structure to avoid PMI if possible.

So I agree with the evils of the banking system, but on the other hand, no one forces us to take on a mortgage. We take them because of the convenience and what we get in return.


----------



## john2005

Hey Todd, if none of the other ideas work, take KGs parade down to WF and buy a few rounds…er….drinks.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys, this stuff just gets to me. You are not rewarded for working hard and being responsible - at least not them.

In other news, racing broncs gives a man athirst that can only be quinched by a juice box.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## chrisstef

Lil red riding todd (male version) is awesome. Kids crack me up. Hows the lil one with the colic bud?


----------



## ToddJB

Still has colic. Enough said. We've effectively been told life is going to suck for around another month and half, and then it should start easing up.


----------



## Slyy

Wow, didn't hardly realize I haven't checked in in almost 4 days!! Been busy to say the least. Finally got into my BSN program so one step closer now to finishing school and getting my CRNA liscense! Just didn't hardly realize how much stuff I've been doing for it the last couple days. Unfortunately I'm gonna have to go to weekends for the first time in order to do required class work and still make a living, little hesitant how non-social that may make the next two years of my life, not that I'd get any social time while doing clinicals for CRNA school.
As long as I get time to come over and shoot the sh!t with you all it'll work out all right!

(Medical acronym legend: BSN=Bachelor of Science Nursing, CRNA=Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist)


----------



## Buckethead

Go for the MD. You can do it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Anyone else find it amusing that one of the most historic criminal professions is the loan shark/lender, and yet we've made it a respected profession? Lenders are as bad as criminals, and harder to get in contact with. Been trying to sort out a mortgage payment that our bank admitted to applying to the wrong loan for several months, to absolutely no avail.

Congrats on getting into your BSN program, jake. Are nurses still in high demand like they were 5 years ago or so?


----------



## Slyy

Around her Dan for sure. CRNA is getting more and more in demand as well. Real push to allow more autonomy away from Anestheiologists, plus they cost about half as much (FYI, most the anesthesiologist at my hospital get paid a lot more than the surgeons, not entirely sure they deserve it). Bucket, not gonna lie, would love to go the Doc route, but CRNA makes a pretty good lifestyle vs work load in my opinion, also at this stage 2 years to turn my associates to a BSN, appx 2 more fore CRNA vs. 4 years med school plus 5 year residency plus 1 year fellowship. Cost/benefit analysis dropped me here, can't say I'm dissapointed in any way.


----------



## ToddJB

Juice box didn't cut it. Must eat all the snows.


----------



## DanKrager

CRNA…mmmmmm….learning how to use the big hammer, Sly? Good luck, man.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Jake. That's awesome.


----------



## ShaneA

Nurse vs Dr debate brings me to "I have nipples Greg…can you milk me?"


----------



## Slyy

Interwebs double post


----------



## Slyy

Snow Noms!! Is It me or is that Dog snickering Todd? Sure the boy didn't go after the banana flavored stuff??

Thanks Dan and Todd!









Edit: Interwebs ate my previous post, we'll see if it shows back up!


----------



## Pezking7p

My mom was a nurse while I was growing up. Cool stuff.

Look out for the yellow snow little buddy! Is that an in ground hot tub or a bulkhead? Or maybe something behind door number three?


----------



## chrisstef

Good for you Jake. Get it done buddy!

Snow .. So refreshing.

We'll were pullin the trigger. Paperwork goes off to the real estate agent today and the crib hits the market on Monday. No whammy, no whammy, no whammies.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I think you looking at an egress window/cover.

Stef, awesome! Does that mean buying would be option, over building?


----------



## john2005

Basically we all just need to build Jake some good (and padded) mallets. You never know when he will work on you so bear that in mind on your build….


----------



## AnthonyReed

The baby Todd pics and captions are cool.

Right on Jake.

Good luck Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Todd we'll be buying. Prices of good, flat lots are just too expensive up here. The more we thought about it the more we began to realize that we can alter a house a lot easier than a crappy lot. Gonna be one hell of a crazy summer.


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet man, do you guys have an intermediate place to stay if the house sells, or are you going to make the sale conditional on you finding a place?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhg! A conditional sale would be a pain in the a$$, no?


----------



## woodcox

Good luck stef, think south facing, flattish driveway, good a/c and a horrible kitchen counters you can walnutify.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, conditionals do suck, but most of the time they are the norm. I've had a few friends recently go through it, and they've all worked out, but was super stressful.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The stress was what entered my mind…. having to have all variables fall perfectly into line in order to see the desired outcome. It makes me twitch.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh itll be a conditional and definitely stressful. We did 8 months in the wifes parents basement prior to moving into our current house and id like to avoid that this time around. But for the right money ill sleep at the office. Im a whore like that.

Damn straight woodcox. Lookin for good bones and good infrastructure, the rest can be altered.

We actually have one on the radar that will take a little wheelin and dealin but thats what i do. Im a closer. I drink the coffee.


----------



## Buckethead

I see the problem with conditional sale being that it narrows the base of potential buyers.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre dead right bucket. I want to pound out a quick sale so that i have the upper hand. If i can manage to coordinate multiple jobs, deadlines and construction workers, a real estate deal should just be another day at the office. Always easier said than done though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Right?


----------



## theoldfart

^^ right huh?


----------



## 489tad

Tony OF I'm shocked you let Stefs slide by like that. "Pound out, upper hand, multiple jobs. All in your wheel house.


----------



## AnthonyReed

To be fair the sneaky ba$tard had originally posted a solitary . (period) to which I replied, he then later edited his post.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, what happens in the wheelhouse stays in the wheelhouse! 'Specially Stef's wheelhouse.


----------



## walden

Haha! True Kevin. Nobody wants to see that action!


----------



## Tim457

Good call Jake. The cost benefit analysis definitely makes a good case for the CRNA. Not saying the anesthesiologists I know have a real rough life but those 6 extra years of your life that you will save are worth a lot, you'll have a less stressful job, and make a good living.

Good luck in the hunt Stef.


----------



## john2005

Soooo…no bench this year huh Steffy?


----------



## ToddJB

I believe Stef said somewhere that when he was in his new house the bench build would be his #1 shop priority.


----------



## Pezking7p

The real question is. Where do shop tasks fall on mrs stefs priority list?

Good luck on the hunt Stef. I'm sure you can juggle all those balls at the same time. Is the mark pretty good for selling where you're located?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol indeed a bench will be numero uno on the shop list. Thats is after fulfilling electrical requirements. The next shop im hoping to do right the first time.

The markets not bad for the town were selling in. In our price range, and for our square footage, its priced appropriately. I think we will know pretty early on how things are going to go down. We get a rush of action early and were in business. Little or no action and were in trouble. The good thing is that theres nothing forcing us to move besides our own will. So if it goes south we hang tight.

Also, some days, work makes me want to punch people in the face.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I'm sure you can gargle all those balls at the same time, Stef." - Fixed for ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Also, some days, work makes me want to punch people in the face." - Mmm hmm.


----------



## LukieB

Congrats Stef, Hope it sells quick. I'm actually caught up on this thread since my last post, and I don't think anyone answered your bonus points question. They were all too distracted by your penis pool. You're sick bro.

Outside Providence

Also, there ain't no such thing thing as halfway crooks

And hog likes boys….

Lawl!!


----------



## chrisstef

Love havin some LukieB back! Bonus points awarded and double points for a shook ones reference. "Scared to death, scared to look"

Tony. I love using gargle in that context. A real tangibility to it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef needs to find a slab to bench with. Just sayin. Gotta be one up there in the salvage world…


----------



## walden

I'm not a big fan of Irwin clamps, but if you are, Home Depot just put most of theirs on clearance for 40-50% off. Same with the metal vices. I bought a drill press vise for $11 today at the Home Depot by me.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the tip, Walden.

Stef, electrical is really important for good lighting. Good lighting is really important to see your excuses and unused lumber.


----------



## Buckethead

Being a serious and devout woodworker, I just went full curious george and changed the knives in my Jointer.

I'd even bought those Wood River howzyamadoit thingamajigs for knife changin'. (Read best in a full chowderhead accent)

It was wicked hard. (haaaad)(**That's what she said) {Obligatory}


----------



## 7Footer

I cant Keep up with all the banter!

$tate of the course, 85 and clear in PDX today, feel bad for you CO an MT folk with snow on the ground!


----------



## Slyy

Thx for the words gents!

7' that is some great looking golf grass there! Haven't played in almost 4 months (I can barely call it playing really). Jealous.

Todd is thankful for Walden's tip? I knew something was going on there….


----------



## john2005

Whatever, it's 67 today, supposed to be 70s later.

And "all days, work makes me want to punch people in the face". Fixed for ya


----------



## walden

Tanks for da info Bucket. Let us utes know how you like dem Wood River thingamabobs.

7 - It's snowing again… The grass there looks great where you're at. I'm ready for warm weather. It peaks out at 85 degrees here in August with no humidity.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Stef, electrical is really important for good lighting. Good lighting is really important to see your excuses and unused lumber." - Some damn fine work.


----------



## Mosquito

Usually when I bust out the rotary tool it doesn't apply to this community… but not this time


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is some eerie work you're doing there Mos.


----------



## john2005

...in that space that looks so much like a shop but isn't?


----------



## Mosquito

It was sitting in the sun coming through the back window, sort of liked the effect. Otherwise, the only light in the garage is the one 60W bulb on the garage door opener. Then I use the lamp I use for my light tent when I do review pictures, 3 "60w equivalent" daylight white LED bulbs. If it wasn't a rental, I'd probably have some overhead lighting in there by now


----------



## AnthonyReed

Morning fellas.

Too early in the year for this:









Suck it Stef. You too Hog.


----------



## Mosquito

heh… and to think, this was last night up around these parts


----------



## WayneC

Too hot in CA as well…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crazy.

It has been brutal here in Torrance this week. I was running at 3pm yesterday and it was 95°, fricken Santa Ana's.


----------



## Mosquito

Currently 47, but compared to you guys, no complaints


----------



## ToddJB

It wasn't that long ago Tony's was wagging his wonderfully temperate weather screen shots in our frozen faces… oh how the tides have turned.

I would take really cold over really hot any day. Heat makes Todd cranky.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree Todd. It starts getting too hot in the upper 70's if I'm not playin' in the river lol


----------



## WayneC

I grew up in Oregon. Mid 70s in the summer are perfect.


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough Todd. The Santa Ana winds don't usually last long, hotter on the sand than in the valleys when they are here though. :-(

Really cold forces one to stay indoors and that is old very fast, no?


----------



## Mosquito

Stay indoors? not once you get used to it lol Then it snows and you buy a snowmobile


----------



## ToddJB

I would say the same about the heat. But I can keep putting clothes on… can only take off so much.


----------



## jmartel

And here I am sitting in a nice happy medium. Love it here. Going sailing tonight and kayaking again tomorrow for the second time this week.


----------



## jmartel

Double post.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Adaptable we are.

Hard times huh Jmart?


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap, upper 90's and 100's this early is crazy…. Even mid to upper 80's for Oregon is out of the ordinary right now, it says 93 is the high here today.

Where in Oregon did you grow up Wayne? I've been down there a couple times for some vegetation management conferences, up in the hills near Burney, Fall River Mills, Redding, Lassen Natl Forest, man that area is crazy hot.

Jake I'm right there with ya, can barely call what I do golf, yesterday was my first time out this year, I'd like to get out more just haven't had much time. Still beats being in the office any day though, I'll play in the cold ass rain over sitting in an office.


----------



## WayneC

I lived in Roseburg and the Eugene/Springfield Area. Worst job I had as a kid was working in a Christmas Tree farm. 35 degrees and raining. We were hauling Christmas trees to a bailing machine. Soaked through and through.


----------



## TerryDowning

Yeah the May Gray has not show shown up in sunny So. Cal. My lawn is already starting to burn!!

Expecting triple digits today and tomorrow. The good thing is with the 30-40 degree temp swings, it cools of nicely in the evening.
mid 50's when I woke up at 6:00 this morning expecting 100 around 3:00 PM or so. (plus radiant and reflective heating think wind chill in reverse it will be 120 in the Parking lot by 2:00 PM)
But By 8:00 it will be back into the mid to low eighties and drop fast after that.

As many of the cold weather folk stop working in their shops in the winter, it holds for the hot weather folk in the summer. My garage is not air conditioned once it hits 90 in the garage I'm done.


----------



## Buckethead

^^^

Troof.

But I have a tolerance for heat anyway. I'm still shop ready up until it gets above 95.


----------



## theoldfart

It's a pain when your sweat drips on a new finish, had it happen a few times.


----------



## Buckethead

Careful OF… Who knows what might happen when the alcohol in your sweat mixes with finishing products. We don't want any cases of spontaneous combustion.


----------



## theoldfart

Nah, it usually leads to spontaneous crustification, then spontaneous cussification, and finally to spontaneous destruction! Have a bit of a temper.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Have a bit of a temper." - Really? I am surprised actually. Took you for the calm sort, zen entrusted. Maybe all the hand tool work threw me off.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm in my shop right now, and it's near 90. I'm taking an online course, and this is the only spot within the gates of Bucket Manor where a soul can find a bit of quiet. I suppose I should share the first project from my partially completed bench: apropos here.

My daughter had drawn it up, and I found it charming. We did the frame together, with hot glue. She saw me admiring Red's hand wheel on his vise, so that's what the O's are, and the I in "hideout" is the chop for my leg vise. She's a clever girl.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too cool Bucket!


----------



## walden

Bucket - That is awesome. Very clever daughter you have.

Todd and Mos - Completely agree. I can play outside in the cold, but once it gets above 90, I'm inside. Currently 42 here and snow is melting fast. This heat wave even brought the ducks back for summer. I had a "husband and wife" duck duo hanging out eating bird seed off the ground this morning.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, enlightened self interest. Having a tantrum with a power tool usually leads to self mutilation on an epic scale.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wise and fortunate conclusion. None the less surprising there was need.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, thanks for giving me the tip last night (Jake). I picked up a couple parallel clamps. Might not be the best, but it's hard to justify the prices of Bessey and Jet, at over double the price.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Crap, so much going on I can't get a minute to even catch up with all of this. The pig mobile (my wife's 15 year old truck) broke down Monday morning after I left for work…Finally last night got it going again…which meant my lawn mowing did not get done…which means, since it is about to start pouring the rain here that I will be doing it Saturday instead of doing what I want…and it will need to be baled by then.

And then I find out we are having salad for dinner tonight.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-7KyJGKYFUUM/UvaA2Kt9b_I/AAAAAAAAi9A/Tmj6_3Rb6As/s1600/tumblr_mwy0kuKXPT1r9khx4o3_400.gif


----------



## walden

Nice Todd! Glad it worked out. Makes me wonder if Home Depot is getting rid of Irwin to bring back Jorgensen clamps…

Hang in there Tim. It could be worse. Your wife could be making the salad from lawn grass…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Saturday lawn work sucks, I feel for ya.

Salad is good.


----------



## chrisstef

Still want to throat punch people. Jus sayin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!! Sorry to hear it continues Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, I dunno. I did notice that not all Irwin's were on sale, at least at mine. But most of the woodworking specific ones were. Their quick grips were not. Maybe they're moving further away from woodworking.

Sorry, Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Grr. This job likes to dole out defeat and frustration in clumps and clusters. Im in the midst of one of those clusters.


----------



## WayneC

Might be time for a change Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Im in the midst of one of those clusters." - I am sure that your dismal endowment does not help matters either.


----------



## Buckethead

Sheesh Tony… Kicking a man while he's down.

I like it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Only because he knows I have nothing but love for him.


----------



## jmartel

Gotta love leaving the office to go offsite to do an inspection only to get there 25 min later and find out it had been moved to tomorrow, and then having to spend 25 min going back to the office. Oh well. I got an hour long motorcycle ride out of it with some classic rap/hip hop blasting in the helmet. Let me clear my throat, down with OPP, etc.


----------



## ToddJB

Damn it feels good to be a gansta.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T, being all cranky pants doesn't mean that I don't still have my sense of humor. Its only a job. Plenty more out there if I choose so. I always get my pound of flesh whether its on this job or the next, I get mine and I can be a vindictive son of a bitch some times.


----------



## Buckethead

So stef, you're a superintendent for a GC?


----------



## chrisstef

Close, im an estimator / project manager / do it all guy for the demolition division of a company. Find em, bid em, get em, run em, pound skull against wall, rinse and repeat. Lawl.

Being a super for a GC is something I wouldn't wish upon my worst enemy.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden's question about HD going back to Jorgenson made me ask the question, what happens to all those clamps that never got shipped to store or didn't sell out. I found 'em. And bought some.

I just bought 4-48" and 2-24" Jorgenson Parrellel clamps for $154 shipped. That averages out to $26 a clamp.

An ebay company bought 'em all up and is selling them off. $25 for the 48s, $24 for the 36s, and $20 for the 24s.

Shipping per clamp would make it costly, but they combine shipping, and if you call in, instead of order via eBay they give ya an additional 10% off.

Get some: http://www.ebay.com/usr/cripedistributing?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

There number is: (208) 424-3370


----------



## Buckethead

You are wearing lots of shoes there. I'm with you on the super thing. It is a job where you are everyone's opposition, and from your employer's perspective, everything is your fault.

A bit tougher though, might be your spot. Estimator, and PM…. It is definitely all your fault (We do whatever we can… We all gotta duck) WTSHTF.

Some subs fail to understand the value of pleasing supers and PMs. It's dumbfounding.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice Todd, thanks for the tip. That's a smokin' deal on those clamps, I really want some parallel clamps, seems like they'll make my life a lot easier.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Feel your pain Stef. I have similar duties. Except I have to put it back together after you get done with the demo. Buckethead is right though. No where to run, as it is all our fault!


----------



## ToddJB

Send some good juju my way folks. Sunday I have a meeting with a gent who is selling a "Chest of carpenter tools. I've never used them, just been lugging this chest around for 25 years. Don't even know what everything is… saws, planners, an a bunch of stuff".

I asked for pictures and he said "Not an option, way too much stuff here".

I'm hoping for something like what Walden's introductory posts were like. Hopeful fingers crossed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

G'luck dude!


----------



## Mosquito

good luck Todd!


----------



## Buckethead

Sounds promising. Especially the fact that he doesn't know what the stuff is. Not just 14 ball peen hammers and a few sockets. Not that there's anything wrong with ball peen hammers and sockets.


----------



## walden

Good stuff Todd. You'll love those parallel clamps. All my clamps are Jorgensen (USA) with the exception of my wood hand clamps. Looks like that guy has a bunch of them!

So it looks like Home Depot is switching to Bessey. I took my neighbor up there today to get a starter set of clamps and they had Bessey boxes stacked up high above the Irwin display…


----------



## walden

Nice find Todd! Let me know if you need back up. Happy to go and lift stuff into your car before the guy changes his mind.


----------



## Slyy

Todd good luck with that find dude!!!!!! Admittedly, Walden's was pretty epic!

7' I see that you've taken Todd's tip now, just be aware that this stuff going around now, feel like you guys are starting a daisy chain or something.

Having had Wednesdays off for the last 6 years is about he only thing that's kept me same at work. At most, I know I only have to deal with those a$$holes for 2 days in a row! Makes things way easier for me. Plus the alarm goes off at 0400 and I only have to tell myself: Jake, it's just today and tomorrow, you can handle it. Or: It's just today, tomorrow's the weekend! Simplifies my life greatly.


----------



## chrisstef

Be a closer Todd. Drink the coffee.


----------



## jmartel

Jake, I'd prefer 4 days in a row instead of 2+2. That'll give me a 3 day weekend every week, opening up lots more possibilities for activities.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks all, Sunday is going to be a big day for me. First real day off sense the babe was born. One of the wife's friends is coming over to hang out so she's not alone with the screamer. Day will start by going up and checking out this potential treasure box, and then immediately heading a hour South to our semi-annual gathering of old woodworking machines. Should be a joyous day.

Walden, your welcome to come along. It'll be a lot of car time, but they're good folk - just with more of a machinery bend. Leave the house at 10am sharp.


----------



## walden

Thanks for the invite Todd. Do you know if they usually have any peddle or treadle machines that the event?


----------



## walden

Cool Todd. See you Sunday!


----------



## ToddJB

Walden and I discussed all of this offline using cellular devices, but just so you all don't think I am ignoring his question, most of the focus of OWWM is on electrical machines, but these folks are neat people who are into it all., so I wouldn't be surprised it they had interest in man powered as well. And it's not so much of an event as it is just a gathering of folks who have an appreciation for yesteryear hanging out and enjoying each other's company, sometimes there are tutorials or demonstrations, but I don't think anyone has planned anything, and there is alway people showing up with stuff to sell.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Todd. Sounds like a fun, though be it busy, day.

I may get lucky and get to go to the local MWTCA meetup this Sunday. I was thinking I wouldn't be allowed to, but it sounds like Emilie wants to get to Hastings to order wedding cake this weekend, so I might just get to go (it's in Hastings, about an hour away)


----------



## john2005

Sweet tip on the clamps Todd, Thank you. Hope the treasure chest is full of "cast iron heft and hubris" so to speak. We will of course expect photos.


----------



## jmartel

Sailing was quite nice tonight. Super clear out so we could see Mt. Rainier, Mt. Baker, Mt. Shasta, the olympics, and the cascades. And we saw a couple pods of Dall's Porpoises. They are kinda like mini-orcas.


----------



## bhog

What happened to your balls Mos? You better get that crap in check now or be one of the rest of the ball less that has to sit to pee and ask permission ( stef) to do anything. I am serious, and mean it with big brother type love.


----------



## 489tad

Todd congrats on the clamps and good luck on the chest.


----------



## walden

Very sad. I see that one of my posts (#12546) now has an ad embedded into the text. Is nothing sacred anymore?


----------



## camps764

a few people have noticed that on here and started to complain. I really don't like the idea of embedding ads that I may or may not endorse in the things that I say. Kind of rubs me the wrong way that people might assume that I put the add link in there because it's a product I would recommend.


----------



## chrisstef

Im seeing it too walden. It only used to happen when I wasn't signed in, but alas, im signed in and I can see it. Eff some embedded ads.


----------



## chrisstef

I just got rid of them.

In your toolbar click "tools" 
Click Manage Add Ons
Click Shockwave flash object
Click disable
Click ok
restart your browser
drink the coffee


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not seeing it, but I have AdBlock on my browser, so I don't get any ads… I HIGHLY suggest it.


----------



## j_dubb

I'll second adblock, though I'm not at all a fan of embedded ads in my posts that others will see regardless of the configuration I have client-side.

Was this something that was recently added, or has it been like this for a while?


----------



## ToddJB

If we all just take up my horrible spelling habits the computer won't be able to figure out what we're saying to impregnate the text with adds.


----------



## j_dubb

As an aside, *Stef* - Last night I took out that millers falls plane you gave me. Got a piece of that fir (which you'd also given me) which had a bit of a cup to it. Threw together a quick bench hook and got to work. Initially I was just scraping up what amounted to dust. Not really any shavings. I completely disassembled it and got things nice 'n tight and lined up properly and got some really nice shavings. I nearly got one side of the board flat, I believe. That's the first time I'd experienced that. What a feeling (and a workout, holy crap!) that is. So thanks again for your generosity!

I realize that plane will likely need to be properly restored and the blade sharpened, and I absolutely intend to do just that after I educate myself some more on the matter.


----------



## walden

Cool. Thanks guys. Just got it turned off. It really blows they do that. I'm not sure why they have a policy that we can't cuss, but they are allowed to slap crapy ads into what we say. I call BS.

Todd - You are my new hero. AdBlock is great! Thank you!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jmart went on an imaginary adventure and saw mountains and aquatic mammals, bless his heart.

Embedding ads? That is ghey (Eric). AdBlock is very cool, I agree. Good looking out Todd.

Hog carries k-y in his bags but he is not lying to you Mos. Although everyone likes it how they like it too, no shame (John) in it.

Congrats Josh, that is a great feeling. Learning to fettle that plane will be rewarding too.


----------



## ToddJB

No cussing is a rule? I just thought we were all chivalrous gents up in this beeotch.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, did your k-y comment get an add linked to it?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope so but I have no idea; I don't see the ads.


----------



## j_dubb

EscalateMedia is going to make bank from all of the personal lubricant reference purchases from lumberjocks. Those lumberjocks guys really do work the wood.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I'm not too worried about it, but I wasn't planning on going because I didn't feel like driving all the way down there for just that (I hate riding/driving). The past 3 I've gone to have all been somewhat lack luster. Though hanging out with Richard was fun, someone to talk shop with, and wonder around looking at old tools. Emilie and I have been burning up most of our weekends recently running around doing the last minute wedding things, so I didn't know if I'd have time anyway. If, however, I'm going to have to go down there anyway, I might as well.


----------



## JayT

Good news, I hope. It looks like squeaky wheel Cricket is on the AdWords issue. I posted to the Site Improvements thread and it appears to be an unintended issue that will be addressed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you JayT.


----------



## ToddJB

One of the funnier things I've seen in awhile.

"Pop that Pony's face"


----------



## 7Footer

Lol Jake, a daisy chain. After I posted that comment I read it and figured someone would catch it.

Adblock rules, i never see ads, Adblock Plus as well.

^^hanging out with Richard was fun ….


----------



## JayT

Yah, love AdBlock plus, but can't get it for my tablet (a Nook) and those stupid AdWords links were popping up this morning.

The Nook has been OK, but I am about ready to root it and use as a real Android tablet instead of being limited to B&N apps.


----------



## 7Footer

You should, I rooted my original Moto Droid, and since then it has worked better than it ever did. It was about 3 years ago but I put Cyanogen on it, and it runs like new again, and it had so many awesome features that weren't available back then.. Amazing what you can do with some of the mods out there.


----------



## Buckethead

Ghostery. Another app worth loading if you are using chrome or Firefox.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am an infant; "...I am about ready to root it…" & "... I rooted my…" made me chuckle.


----------



## chrisstef

I second that chuckle ^

J-dub's - im glad to hear that ive successfully set the hook on hand tools with ya. Id be willing to bet that your fatigue would drop substantially with a sharp iron too. I think I gave that thing just a quick grind before I had given it to you.

Good news - I don't wanna throat punch anyone today … well not yet at least.


----------



## j_dubb

Tony you must be familiar with the Australian definition of "root." I went to Australia several times for a project a while back. Went out for some drinks with some of my clients one time and got some weird looks followed by hysterical laughter when I asked what team they were all rooting for.


----------



## bhog

I wouldn't have to carry the ky if Tony wouldn't complain so much and take it like a man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^No one is believing it. Your power bottom-ness is even apparent through the interwebz.


----------



## bhog

Lol. 
I drew a blank.

Kinda pissy, spent the last 3 hrs scraping mudd off the floor cause my Drywaller isn't smart enough to put down some paper. Came over here to slap down some underlayment. Busy as hell and don't have time to hold everybody's hand to make sure the crap is done when I'm not around. Somebody is going to take it without any ky and I'm cavemaning it!!
In the trades I'm seeing a trend that is growing out of control. No pride.

Tony sucks it and swallows.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No pride in ones work is a damn shame.

Who told you?


----------



## KelvinGrove

A minute to catch up here…

Jmart - Classic rap? Classic RAP? WTF is that? like "military intelligence"

Todd - good deal on the clamps…I never get lucky like that.

Hog - I wonder what happened to the days when everyone did a job with an "I am going to make sure they call me to do the next job" attitude.

Well, all caught up, back to work time.


----------



## Tim457

j-dubb like any exercise it gets a little better after a while, but like stef said, sharp will help. Also rub an oiled rag or a piece of wax over the bottom of the plane. It's amazing how much easier some lube makes it. There's some experts in that area here apparently.

Hog, I've seen complaints about decline in workmanship over 100 years old. Wouldn't be too surprised if the Egyptians were complaining about it too.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, you can get that lucky. There are still plenty available.


----------



## Buckethead

One day I'll take the time to figure out antiquated forum embedment techniques. Until then, this one is highly overdone. Prolly cuz teh awzum.

And yes…. I just watched the entire video.


----------



## AnthonyReed

One day I'll take the time to figure out antiquated forum embedment techniques. - Here you go Bucket.


----------



## Buckethead

Those are not options if you are using IOS devices. Ima hafta git wit crickett.


----------



## TerryDowning

^ or stop using IOS devices :O

Stupid HOT!









That is all!


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Right?!???

I need to put in a 2.5 mile run today too. Getting sick of this sh!t.


----------



## TerryDowning

and it's only May  August is just gonna suck!


----------



## bhog

Lol at Egyptians.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats scrote stickin heat there fellas. Its thursday and im bout outta gas. I think a shop sit n chill is in order for this evening. One last push this weekend to get the house prepped.


----------



## Mosquito

high of 47 here today lol


----------



## TerryDowning

But it's a dry heat!

Relative Humidity is 6%

So not so oppressive as other places, and changing from sun to shade makes a noticeable difference.

Fire Weather Watch and Red Flag advisory! At least the wind warnings went away.


----------



## chrisstef

KG - if you need a little schoolin on classic rap we can provide. Before it was bling and hoes there were some great stories being told. Heres a baby step for you :


----------



## woodcox

Mos, I hear its raining like cats and toddlers there.  I hope he recovers ok.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, that video harkens to one of the finest moments of this thread, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Buckethead

Did someone get up on some regulatin' for serious?


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh yea. I did all right. Dont make me drop more dope tracks neither bucket


----------



## ShaneA

I hadn't seen that video in a looong time. The "acting" and production quality didn't seem so poor at the time.


----------



## Buckethead

I will bust out some Run DMC if push comes to shove. Not that silly Aerosmith sellout crap either.

What you no bout Jam Master Jay? (RIP)


----------



## widdle

Bad week to sheet this week ..close to 100 degrees easy on the westside..Brutal..


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket, I believe Red started it, but every took turns making up their own lyrics to different verses of that song - mostly at Stef's expense. Its probably only 5 or 6 thousand posts back, you could find it.


----------



## Buckethead

That's one of the things what needs fixin here. Search for posts, and them needs link ability too. Am I drunk?


----------



## chrisstef

Ouch Wids.

Rev Run n the boys came out just before i got into music BH. To put it in perspective regulators came out when i was in the 8th grade. I wanna say that snoops first album or cypress hills first was also my first rap tape.


----------



## Buckethead

I really did more punk in those days, but beasties, cypress, and dre/snoop were also staples.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I'll tell ya my "classic rap" story. The background is that in my fire truck riding days my full time station was at the airport…

So, MC Hammer is coming to town. We have a guy on shift who is a HUGE Hammer fan. Mid afternoon he comes running in from the ramp area. Yelling Hey, Hammer's plane just landed!!! Y'all gota check this out. So we go out and watch it taxi to the general aviation ramp. Nice looking paint job on what would otherwise have been a fleet 737.

Rowdy (our #1 Hammer fan) is about to piss his pants. SOOOOOoooooo, "Come on Rowdy lets go check it out" We load up in our trusty crash truck…one of these…










and ride down the runway to the ramp. We park about 20 yards off the nose and are just watching. Next thing ya know, Hammer is coming down the stairs. Rowdy can't contain himself and gets on the P.A. and starts yelling "HAMMER TIME! HAMMER TIME!!!" Hammer hears this and trots over to the truck…He and rowdy are talking with Rowdy hanging out the driver side window. Hammer says something about "the real cool ride" and Rowdy says "Hop in! We'll go for a spin!

So there we are riding up and down the airport runway with me and his security guy in the jump seats and Hammer in my seat blowing the siren. Before it's over Hammer invites Rowdy to the show and has the security guy get him back stage passes. Didn't get to talk to him much more than that but it was a lot of fun…and he seemed like a genuinely nice guy.

One of the more smiley moments in a career. Oh, and Rowdy got to hang with the crew a bit and had a great time. Didn't get to go the party afterward but he was happy.


----------



## Buckethead

That is a great story. Rowdy is still dining out on that one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Now tell me whatcha gonna do
when there ain't no where to run (tell me what)
(When judgment comes for you, when judgment comes for you)....

And I'm gonna miss everybody…

Latest foamer that almost met their maker. This is just a couple days ago right in front of the depot I used to work at in Cheyenne. Notice she never stops her filming. Idiot.


----------



## 489tad

Fasnizzle Boyzzzzz. Did I get that right?

Finally got to the pre pan tonight. Goal, pan tomorrow night, wall board Saturday, start tile Sunday.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Dan. Looks good.


----------



## Slyy

Lookin noice Dan!

Kicking old school for sure but one of my first and favs was an OG hip-hop original
...Boogity-B....


----------



## walden

Great story Tim!

Red - That just amazes me she didn't even wonder why the train was blowing its horn constantly. That guy that grabbed her should of let Darwinism take place. Blows my mind…


----------



## jmartel

I think I have a new favorite song.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol what is this, is it an unspoken rule that we can't embed rap videos in the thread? External links only cuz this isn't the music thread? Good cuts Stef…The fuggin' alley cat, puffin' on a hootie rat.
^and even Flo-Rida has a few good tracks, the vid to blow my whistle is easy to watch too.

Hammer was the ish back in the day.


----------



## chrisstef

I was posting from my phone so no embedding available. Its Friday and I feel like a beat dog. Just need to endure another 9 hours and im good to go. I started cleaning up that old salvaged tool box last night There's some serious funk on that old girl. Just how 7 likes em.

Dan - did you pour that or is it an insert type jammy?


----------



## j_dubb

I submit that Eric Wright even did some good stories about hoes - back before stories about hoes were cool.

Those jams can be a bit crude, though….so I'll just leave this here


----------



## ToddJB

These were my jams back in the day

TQ

2Pac

Lil Zane

Bone Thugs


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and the tool chest was a bust. The seller removed the post two days ago, so I shot her a text asking if she still had it and we were still on for Sunday (the day she picked), she said yes, but yesterday she reposted it, this time is a partial pic and a price drop, so I shot her a text again, confirming we were still on. "Yes, we're still on, but I can't hold it for you". WTF, she set the date. Anyways after some back and forth, I went up last night.

There were a few nice things in there, but a lot that I just wasn't in the market for. Lots of old pipe wrenches and putty knives. There was one plane, a Mohawk #5, in really good condition, and 3 saw a D7, D8, and Atkins, but in sizes I already have, and a couple other things, and the chest was really just a basic wooden foot locker. These were her dads tools when he was a young man. And instead of carving his initials in, he carved hers, kinda neat. I encouraged her to hold onto some of the stuff.

Live to hunt another day.


----------



## john2005

bummer dude^. Seemed promising


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I just ordered a big package of Jorgy's from the place Todd recommended. If I get ripped off, or hate them…I'll just blame Todd.

Ain't nothin but a clamp thang baby. 
Two low down ginger's goin crazy.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, I was blown away by their low combined shipping price. I hope your experience was the same.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, they couldn't quote me the shipping til they got them packaged. But $25 for a 48" jorgy is a steal. I bought 10 clamps total…lol.

I might sell some of my jets, might not. It's tough selling a tool your not fond of. "Here I think these suck, you might like 'em." They work alright now….and you can never have too many clamps.


----------



## ToddJB

I bought 6. 4-48s and 2-24s (already have 2 Irwins). Probably should have bought some 36s, but was starting to get sticker shock compared to $3 HF clamps.


----------



## john2005

I jumped on that too. Boise ain't to far. After using my Jets lats night, I wish I would have ordered a couple more of the 24s, and a couple 48s to replace my Jet 48s. Man those things suck. Cussed them the whole time. Glue was setting before I could get them to move. Stupid


----------



## BigRedKnothead

SShhhh John. Don't tell everyone the Jets suck. I'm trying to unload mine….lol. I'll put em on the craiger if I do.


----------



## chrisstef

With QB's like Geno Smith and Mark Sanchez of course the Jets suck.


----------



## 7Footer

Two loc'ed out gingerz goin' crazy….. I have some ginger clamp envy going on right now. Hahahah Red I was just about to ask what you want for them! But now idk.

Todd that TQ song, wow I haven't heard that in probably 10 years. Ghetto Cowboy is a great one too.

Extra funk please.

ATLiens

Nobody Does It Better

Drug Ballad

My list could go on forever.


----------



## walden

You guys will love the Jorgs. I have 4 - 48", 4 - 36", and 4 - 24". You've got to break them in a bit, but then they rock.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jorgy's…









7-shoot, by the time I shipped those Jets to you, you'd be just as well to buy those Jorgys.


----------



## walden

Red - I'm sure you can pawn them of…uh, I mean sell them to someone on CL.


----------



## chrisstef

Two loc'ed out gingerz goin' crazy - that's friggin funny.


----------



## walden

I went on a hunt yesterday as well…It was also a bust. I came away with a 3/4 tongue plane and this one, which I thought was a panel raising plane. The small piece on the right is a fence and the angled part and the wider flat part to the left both have blades. Any ideas what it is used for?? The small groove in the middle used to have box wood in it to help with wear.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, and I misquoted it Stef:

Two low down ginger's goin crazy.

I'm always butchering the masters.

Colorado and Iowa together, now you know you in trouble
Ain't nothin' but a Gingah thang, baaaaabay!


----------



## bhog

Which jet clamps you guys cryin about ?I have some I like and will take em off y'all's hands.

You gotta be smarter than what you're working with.


----------



## ToddJB

Work brought in lunch - brisket and BBQ. Mmm mm


----------



## chrisstef

Did they bring you the fancy water or was that of your own doing?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Red. I love that graphic!

Ya know why there are no streets named after Chuck Norris?

Cause nobody crosses Chuck Norris and LIVES!


----------



## ToddJB

My company has keeping employees happy down. We get groceries delivered weekly. Fancy water included. I actually hated carbonated water when I started working here, but it's grown on me. I drink it with my pinky up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My company prefers intimidation for motivation. Sometimes they bring the old leftovers from the manager's office and put them in the crew room. Very nice of them.

Hog- they regular Jet parallel k-clamps. I've had a lot of trouble with them slipping. Jet knew about the issue, they were happy to send lots of replacement parts and let me waste a lot of time to get them working right. Eventually i got them to work ok, but they ticked me off in the process.


----------



## john2005

Hog, you want em, come get em. I have the 70424s and 70448s. They work like magic. If you aren't doing anything, they slide real nice. The second a project piece touches em they choke and get all stiff like Stef. Next thing you know you have smashed it on the floor cause c'mon, can't be that hard. As you are beating it on the concrete like Tony does the project piece flys out at which point they work fantastically. I am pretty sure Satan used to own them. They are not right. I even feel bad giving them to a fellow LJ. Like I said. They are magic.


----------



## chrisstef

I request a video of the pending Hogsmashing of said clamps. Id donate to watch Hog go ape ******************** on a set of unworkable clamps in the middle of a glue up.

I cant get around to liking bubbly water. My old lady loves the sh!t though. Ill go for the bottom layer of week old milk before I go bubbly water.

You'll take your left over pizza and like it Red. Missing pepperoni and all.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, once my were jackin up in the middle of a glueup. Words were yelled. I ran down the street and borrowed the neighbers Jorgys.

I hung my head. 




Just thought I'd toss in a lunchtime tune. Off to work.

I've got enough pepperoni on my face Stef.


----------



## widdle

just saw this set up on the net..Looks like a good set up..


----------



## chrisstef

Does look like a good setup but where in sam hell do you get a pair of 28/26 wranglers? That dudes a borderline circus performer.


----------



## widdle

vato cass ese ..but at least he wont have to scrape squeeze out..


----------



## ToddJB

Clever. Probably could come up with some homebrew method of attaching to the wall, instead of that bracket


----------



## bhog

Now that I think about it you do have to hold it just right when opening them while trying to hold some ******************** and I got pissed while building a bookcase last week. I have the 60"s and don't need to use them often.

Ya , I hog smash stuff every once in awhile.


----------



## widdle

yeah..Could probably hang em off a 1" pipe, and then be a able to slide them closer or farther apart..
her's a cool little side job pool house..


----------



## widdle

Every once in a while i'll see a guy pull a torpedo level out his bags and through it on trimmer or post…i like to ask if i can borrow it and toss it in the dumpster, then it seems too re appear 6 months later..


----------



## JayT

widdle, I am somewhat familiar with that company-they have some unique products. The parent company of Hawk Woodworking is based about an hour away and my company buys quite a bit from their other divisions.

They are coming to our June woodworkers guild meeting to do a presentation about their products and a friend of mine is one of their demonstrators for the RBI/Hawk scroll saws. He swears by them and will not use anything else.


----------



## widdle

Right on..i thought was a home made jobby..I'll check them out..


----------



## jmartel

Todd, I would just use the next smaller pipe size and run it through the T fittings. Then they rotate easily and slide back and forth as needed. No brackets needed. So, 1/2" pipe through 3/4" fittings.

It would be nice to have that setup, but I don't think I'll have the wall space for it. I'm considering trying to re-organize the shop once I get some projects done and I get some time though, so I may find room.


----------



## widdle

$119.00..for that rig..Seems cheap..


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, you could integrate that and the rest of your clamp storage in the same space.


----------



## Buckethead

That setup would be pretty sweet even without the wall mount using the pipe slider method you guys mention. Widdle, is that a framing job you're doing, or your own pool house?

To true about the torpedo levels, though they do have their place. Excellent for picture hanging or trimming out electrical fixtures. On a framing job, not so much.


----------



## widdle

bucket it was job..


----------



## summerfi

Hey Red, little known fact: Johnny Cash was my (distant) cousin.


----------



## ToddJB

$119 + 65 shipping

HF pipe clamp $9×4 = $36
Home Depot Pipe and Fittings $60

Price break minus shipping.


----------



## ToddJB

That's a fun factoid Bob. I'm a big big fan of Mr. Cash.


----------



## Buckethead

That's the good kind of framing job. At least from the perspective of being enjoyable work. I have a job coming up where I remove some eave and add on a rectangular post/beam perimeter and tie in a new roof. The un-fun kind of framing job. They all pay, though, so I'll try to remain grateful.


----------



## widdle

Drive to harbor freight, buy the last 3 they have.go back two weeks later and get three more..go to plumbing supply, wait…Wait…get the dude to thread your pipe. build tour clamping jig. realize that harbor freight sells junk…no thanks…expensive..


----------



## jmartel

Hmm, $10×4 pipe clamps, $3×4 Tee fittings, a 4ft piece of 3/4" pipe for $13 and a single 10ft 3/4" steel pipe for $15. I have a 4ft 1/2" pipe currently that I can use to hang them from. So, $80 plus tax, so about $90.

And Widdle, a lot of Harbor Freight stuff is actually pretty good. The pipe clamps get great reviews. You just gotta sort through the crap. And mine always has a bunch of everything in stock, not just a few.


----------



## ToddJB

I've been very pleased with their pipe clamps, but to each their own.


----------



## widdle

Ok jmart..Your on the clock…Ready go…


----------



## jmartel

My HF is right near my work and I'm at home depot every few weeks anyway. Not really any extra time to make this.


----------



## walden

Might need to hire Stef to facilitate a throat punch. A client ordered one type of document three months ago. I did the work and handed it in within the week - exactly what they ordered. Didn't hear from them, so after following up twice over the next four weeks, I get an angry email that I'm being a pest for following up. So I stop. Two more months go by and I finally hear back. They are now pissed because its not a different type of document (one they said they didn't want because they have no results.) Things were included in their correspondence such as, "Did you even think to…?" and "Why do we pay you?"

Luckily, I keep ALL emails they send me. I just shot them back their original email that requested the product and why they requested it. I love working with corporations… Glad it's Friday.


----------



## Buckethead

Corporate employment is an exercise in CYA, dealing with well spoken idiots, taking credit from others, and deflecting culpability onto others. Good work if you can get it. ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer, Walden.


----------



## walden

Thanks guys.

The good news is I'm not an employee. I own my own business and they are only one of several clients. The rest are great. These guys are so bad, I make them prepay for projects, so at least I've been paid no matter what. I think I'm going to drop them after this. Just not worth the headaches.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Some corporations might be fun to work for. Like say…Trojan. Ever read on the back of the condom box where it says "Pre-tested"? Now THERE'S good work if you can get it.

"Hey! BOSS!....need someone to work during lunch?? Jenny and I are your TEAM!"


----------



## ToddJB

Tim's already recycling jokes. Come on man, you're better than that.


----------



## Buckethead

Lol kelvin… That's a corporate gig we'd all love to do some overtime on.

Walden, being a consultant is definitely the way to deal with corps. Good money, flexible schedule, travel, and lots of working from home. Sounds like you have created a nice niche for yourself.


----------



## walden

Hahaha! True, but it still made me laugh. Thanks Tim! That Jenny sure is a team player…

Bucket - For the most part, I can't complain. Having multiple revenue streams is great. If one gets bitchy, I can drop them and live off the others while I look for a new one.


----------



## Buckethead

It was new to me!


----------



## summerfi

It's not just the corporate world. I spent 33 years in the government, and it's just as bad if not worse.


----------



## widdle

Jmart and todd..it's all good, im just messin around…Spent alot of time at lumberyards and tool suppliers over the years..running around shopping is no longer enjoyable or cost effective in my line of work…but i do appreciate you guys that make your own stuff, search out the best deals…


----------



## Buckethead

I'm just needing this new job to start. It has been two days from starting for the past week. Soon conflicts will arise.

I pledged not to spend any more money on the bench until I complete another job, and this one is just right. A few days to completion once started, but where is the $&%#* footer/concrete guy?

I need an end vise and a Widdle stick!


----------



## walden

Bucket - It takes a strong man to admit his stick is widdle. I commend you…


----------



## ShaneA

Jet haters, WTF? I own a few different type of parrallel clamps. Wood River, Bessey, Irwin and Jet. I see definite weakness in the WR and Bessey, not enough track time with the Irwins. The Jets seem nice. I would say that everything that I ever read on the webz RE Jet clamps puts them to one of the most widely accepted ww gear on the market. While I am not blown away with them, I don't see any reason to kick them to the curb. I noticed Woodcraft had been throwing Groz 4 packs (2-24 and 2-48) out there at $99. But I did not have the heart to bite. Something about that named worried me. Plus the local store didn't have any out of the box to fiddle with. So no tinkering made me worry they were POS.

While I love the clamping pressure and accuracy of these types of clamps in general, I feel that they all could be better in getting the faces to engage. I mean you have to hold the sombeeches just right 90% for them to work. I just ain't that bright apparently. May have to ask the Hog to give me a tutorial.

Fridays lose some lusted when you have to work on Saturdays. I only have to work it once a month, and it is always painful.


----------



## chrisstef

20% of your customers account for 80% of your headaches. They aint worth it.


----------



## walden

Hey! Shane's back everybody! Missed you buddy.

You dodged a bullet not buying the Groz clamps.

Stef - True dat!


----------



## ShaneA

Kinda figured that they had them boxed up for a reason, while all the Bessey and Jet were out there to be inspected. I am onto them…and their tricks.


----------



## Buckethead

I bought a set of Groz toys. Dividers, plus inside and outside calipers. I should not have. They are lacking, especially the calipers. Not well finished in the least. They were cheap, though. (And oddly enough, they are still cheap)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd… That's because I applied again….and got turned down again…..

Dang it.

Walden, I feel your pain. Had a very similar circumstance this week involving people having not clue what to do when something was going wrong. The guy with the complaint goes to my boss's boss's boss. (You can see how that is going…) so, after the phone conversation my boss is getting ready for his weekly meeting. He prints out all of our nearly 40 e-mails on 6 different threads where different people (all of whom work for the complainer) all pass the buck about how facilitating the training is someone else's job. He takes them to his boss who reads them and goes ballistic because he has been put on the spot by another department…

To his credit, he took all that ********************, rolled it into one ball and threw it back up the hill where it was promptly sent flying back down the other side. Before my boss could get back to the office we were getting calls and e-mails asking "how can we be of assistance in this matter?"

Thinking my new motto should be "Custodite omnia a copy"

Like you, I am glad it's Friday


----------



## ToddJB

Hehe. It's all good. My wife constantly makes fun of me for recycling jokes.

The greatest respect that I have for a boss is when he stands up for his own instead of throwing them under the bus to cover his own butt. I've only worked for 1.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not in the market but check out this deal

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/4473750675.html


----------



## AnthonyReed

41 Picture flood incoming.


----------



## bhog

Tony be gimpin'.


----------



## chrisstef

Question comrades …

The old tool box … Using a card scraper i worked a lot of gunk and crap off the top but on the sides i used some 0000 steel wox and murphys oil. See pics:



















I dont want to go any further on the top but the sides might need a little catch up? I dunno do i bust out the sand paper or just go with the flow, blo it (todd), and call it a wrap? Basically i wanna go a dirtier smitty style on it.


----------



## bhog

Shane you gotta hold your mouth just right ( Fievel sp? The mouse) and pick up on the thingy and it'll slide like butter.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Slyy

I blame Rojo, train stopped just short….. Guess we wait.


----------



## widdle

probably a foamer..
nice uploading Tony..
Stef that toolbox looks good as is ..does it have drawers..?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Jake, I got stopped by a train this morning as well. Red's holding us all hostage.


----------



## chrisstef

Very cool Tony. Lots of rectangles and squares. Strong, concrete, proud and stout come to mind.

Yea widdle. 4 drawers that id like to flock (makes me giggle) or felt. They currently have some felt held in with tack nails but its shot.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Love the foamer offerings Red, thanks.

No sanding Stef, call it good. It looks great.

Take it easy boys. G'night.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats up with that repeating pattern that i see in pic 4 above. Any significance?


----------



## Buckethead

I like the purple flowers.


----------



## theoldfart

FLW?


----------



## summerfi

Stef, something to consider for the drawer liners on your tool chest. When I built this tool chest, I elected to go with the perforated spongy rubber shelf paper stuff instead of felt. It's soft and easy on your tools, easy and quick to change if it gets dirty. I even got it in a green color. It may not be right for you, but I was pleased with it for my application.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I'd avoid sandpaper. Sand paper cuts, while steel wool scrubs. I had great luck with gojo and a scotch brite pad. The pumus and pad can get in there without the fear of uncovering fresh wood.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, i'm with Bob. I used the perforated shelf liner in the trays and tills of my chest as well as the bottom. The stuff i used is also a rust inhibitor.


----------



## ToddJB

I used the same stuff Bob is talking about on my metal tool chest and its great, but I think I would personally try to keep this one true to form. My vote is felt.


----------



## Buckethead

I would go with stone washed denim for that retro effect.


----------



## walden

I've been in the tech industry too long. All I see when Kevin said, "FLW?" is Fiber Laser Wavelength.

Good call Bucket. Was thinking acid wash myself, but once again, you have one-upped the palette.


----------



## widdle

Leather may work


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the opinions homeys. Im in agreement, no more than a scotch brite and ill look into the shelf liner if Michaels is all out of stone washed denim. Lawl.


----------



## walden

For all (or any) of my fellow camping dorks. I found a 1969 Coleman 228F lantern still in the box, never used today. Should be here next week. It's the one that had the "Big hat" top. It will go nicely with that 1975 three burner stove a picked up last month. Now all I need is the Accessory Safe that would have snapped on the bottom of the lantern. Any one happen to have one?


----------



## chrisstef

Double post.

Dont get tony excited with leather talk Wids. I like your angle though.


----------



## Slyy

lawl

I may have started something evil…...

Been running, but thinking of getin' my slobby a$$ a road bike. What's y'all using if ya got one? 
Academy has some well reviewed beginners in the couple Benjamin range but I know you can spend about as much as you want to on one.


----------



## bhog

Slyy ,just ride Stef and spend the extra couple hundy on some new to you vintage goodies.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, set your budget and then buy a bike with the nicest component group that you can. I recommend trying to at least get Shimano 105. Performance Bikes house brand is good, so is REIs , for the money. If you can buy last seasons now you'll save a bundle. But don't just buy for the deal. It HAS to fit for you to enjoy it.

Used is always the best bang for buck though, just like planes.


----------



## Slyy

Thx Todd (for the tip?)! I'll check those name out, we've got several very reputable bike stores in town, might be good to give some a test ride so I can figure it out.

I'd do that B, but 'fraid my bike jorts won't keep out the herps.


----------



## Buckethead

I bought a three thousand dollar mid level carbon fiber frame Giant a few years ago. I later learned that by eating fewer sammiches, I had a better method of reducing bike/rider weight. Much more cost effective.

Agree with Todd about components being the first consideration. Old skool used to run steel frames as top of the line cycling apparatus.I am particularly fond of wheels. It was the first upgrade for my ride. They were cheapies; under 8 hundo for the set. Kysyrium something or another model. You cyclists know I am not making this stuff up. Any respectable bike goes for ten grand. Then you gots to get teh upgrades.

Heck… Just a decent pair of grape smugglers is more than a hundo. (Grape smugglers, Bucket? Yes… Grape smugglers. The apparatus used to keep your eggs from scrambling.) (potato in the back for some weird reason)

I'm too poor to have so many expensive hobbies these days. I try to keep with surfing and woodworking, and ride my trash picked mountain bike with my girls when a ride is in order. And eat extra sammiches.


----------



## ShaneA

10k? That is effing Prius money. For that amount, I expext it to ride itself, and then magically make me thinner and healthier. I contend its 93% diet, and that is way cheaper.


----------



## bhog

Bucket, any person that spends 10k on a bicycle is guaranteed to be a [email protected]£ m^<he%|*c;e%.

I almost started to like you.


----------



## Buckethead

Hey! I was the pauper on a $3K Giant,


----------



## ShaneA

Hog…straight to the bottom line, with the subtlety of sledge hammer. Awesome


----------



## Buckethead

I think I had that coming. Feeling the love.

And cyclists are a bit like golfers. Once they become proficient… There is no talking to them.


----------



## john2005

Todd's right Jake, 105 or better. Components are key. You can always change out a frame and sometimes pretty cheap. I would also strongly steer you away from aluminum. It'll beat the crap out of you. Carbon is nice but expensive. Before I got my current carbon bike I had a steel frame and while they are heavier, they feel fourty times smoother than aluminum. I would buy steel again if I had to. I won't ride carbon in the woods so it's all steel there and I usually have a bigger grin then the fancy aluminum and carbon boys. Just my two cents. Follow chainlove.com. It's a ODAT site and usually have bikes on there for 40-80% off.


----------



## john2005

And sadly buckets right on all counts. 
You can't buy crap for less then 2k.


----------



## Slyy

Glad you dropped the aluminum suggestion John, was looking at a few aluminum framed ones today.

Yeah the 10k plus thing, one of the ortho dudes I work with is big on triathlons, he told me:"I spent a bit over 10k" I think his "bit" is not just a couple benjies.
Also big on grape cuddlers. Seriously who doesn't want that. I'd get my grapes cuddled all the time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Late to the party, but I'd call it done and apply this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/261072998110?lpid=82


----------



## derosa

Don't rule out all aluminum and check out trek if you want to keep a lower budget, they have aluminum frames now where the seat tube is isolated from the frame, still stiff and light but compliant where it counts. Personally I ride a lugged steel carrera with sram force, king wheels custom built with ti spokes that priced out at 5500, only went with force because the red accents on red clashed with the white and blue airbrushed paint job and my derosa already had red on it. 
Personally I'm a slight snob and don't consider many/any new road bikes below the 1500 price point to be worth while but that is from 15 years experience in the bike industry. Also trying to open my own repair shop and store in the next couple weeks.


----------



## derosa

Finally got some wood working done.
Of course the inspectors first had to check the quality of the platform









Then the actual angle of the slide had to be tested.









Next month I think a chain bridge with the thinner planks on it to a new platform. This one is a little short for the ladder so the next platform will be taller to accommodate the ladder height and be replaced on this platform by a small rock wall.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Derosa. My kids use the heck out of their playset.

I had a nice Marin back in the day. Currently I rock a schwinn….and I'm still a pimp.

Stephanie- I bought a butt ugly purple leather hide for cheap that I'm thinking about using for my tool box drawer liners. It's upholstery leather and the fuzzy side is just a tan color. I'd glue the purple side down. So, unless you want me to show you up again….

Bob- no kiddin…relation to Johnny Cash? He got me out of prison back in the day


----------



## jmartel

$10k? Hell, my motorcycle was that price brand new too. And you don't even have to pedal the damn thing.

I'm getting ready to drop some cash on finishing out our SCUBA kits. I just need a pair of computers, a pair of wetsuits, and like 55lbs of weights. Then we'll only have to rent tanks at $15 each when we want to dive. There's a couple dive sites basically where I eat lunch that has the nice view, so I can just go after work.

I also need to buy some new track tires for the motorcycle. At $330/set. And the best part is, they last 4-6 DAYS. That's right, days. It would be even more if I didn't swap tires myself. Add in the costs of $200/day to just be able to ride the track, plus transporting to/from it, etc. I used to go at least once a month when I had a job that paid overtime and had an unlimited overtime budget. Now, I'm not so lucky. I work overtime, but don't get paid for it.

Should have one of my loans paid off next month though, which will free up some cash flow. I was originally expecting it to be finished in Septemberish timeframe, but looking at money today we figured out that I can get rid of it in June.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey what's up with Widdle not wanting to drive all over LA to save 20 bones? He must be lazy arse.

I love online shopping. I never have to leave my shop. By the time you figure in time, gas, and….sales tax savings….it's a win.

My big clamp order was about $50 for shipping. However the prices were way cheaper, and I would have spent some of that shipping charge on sales tax.


----------



## widdle

It takes me an hour to go around he block here..crazy..But i am goin to ye old tool swap meet in da morning to save some $ on stuff i dont need..If any one is looking for something, let me know


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck at the swap Widdski, find the unicorn bro.

Damn those bicyclists and their healthy lifestyle. Pass the bacon.

Red - self admitted purple leather. I believe that speaks for itself. Weirdo.


----------



## 489tad

Jake you should check out the Scott Foil. Its just over 14lbs. Plenty of room for bacon.
Stef, leather and scotch pad. You can get some treated outdoor fabric too. 
I like the "Traveling With Tony" segments.

Later.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, I would go to a local bike shop if at all possible. Don't rule out used bikes. I have a titanium bike, a carbon fibre and a steel. They are all good machines. The Ti is my go to machine built with DuraAce and Reynolds wheels. I bought the frame and fork used and had the shop build it up. Incredibly light, very compliant and climbs like a mountain goat. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## bhog

I gotta go hit the shop before some of all ^ that rubs on me. Throat punches all around.


----------



## JayT

These other guys definitely know their bikes better than me, but I do have an old steel frame Centurion road bike and a Quintana Roo triathlon bike. The Centurion is more comfortable and forgiving, but man, can the QR fly! Now I just need to get back to actually using them. I did triathlons for several years and loved it, until knee problems forced me to quit running. The problem is that I love to run, which I can no longer do, but don't really love biking, which I can still do.

The only piece of advice I can give is to make sure to get properly fitted for the bike in all dimensions. It makes a huge difference in comfort and performance.


----------



## walden

Hog cracks me up. If it makes you feel any better, I no longer own a bike. Knee injuries here as well.

I got an old Atkins cross cut saw sharpening set from the 30's. It will help me sharpen my two one man cross cut saws for cutting up tress. One is 3 feet long and the other is 4 1/2 feet long.

I also got in some old steel and cast iron block and tackle (in great shape) for the eventual cabin raising. I'm thinking of building a timber frame jobber.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"So, unless you want me to show you up again…. " - you are a pimp and a funny ba$tard.

"Bucket, any person that spends 10k on a bicycle is guaranteed to be a [email protected]£ m^<he> - I heart you Hog.


----------



## Buckethead

Ya. Hog laid some lumber there. Sig worthy.


----------



## ToddJB

+1 to Howard's feed n wax, Stef. That stuff is amazing. You and get it a HD


----------



## chrisstef

Im in need of some wax. Im on that Todd. Thanks bud.

70 and not a cloud in the sky. If ya dont know now ya now gingah ….


----------



## bhog

Lol. 
Excellent sig Bucket.

Came in for a sammich and some cheesy puffs from Kroger. Dang things have crack in them.


----------



## Slyy

Unsurprisingly opinions on bikes seem like just about any other "hobby" and hog's VD: plenty to go around.
Gave me some good info to chew on fellas. Gonna hit up a couple 'o the bike shops up today. Gotta to listen to the wife's flute studio for the next hour or so, anyone wanna come along?


----------



## jmartel

Halfway through my ~450 mile ride. Stopped in a Wild West themed town called Winthrop. I'll put up more pictures when I get home and can get them off my camera. The mountain pass was cold as hell. Still about 6 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## widdle

red get's big air off curbs..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL….No way man, I was a skater.

Here's a real pic of Rojo pequeno. Life was simpler when it was just me and my box of cheez-its.










How'd rust huntin go?


----------



## Tim457

I have a friend that's a good cyclist and he keeps trying to convince me I need a several thousand dollar bike. My thoughts are unless you're going to use it a lot it's not worth it. And until your fitness is at a certain level it doesn't matter anyway. I tell him a new bike is not going to take me from a 15mph cyclist to a 20mph one. At best it could get me 1 mph. So I'm sticking with my used steel frame Giant I got for $100. There's no way I'm going to go through 30 of those before he needs new components on his $3000 bike or a whole new bike, so I'm not buying that the quality of the components really gets you that much of a longer lasting bike. And most of the time I'm towing the tots in their trailer so it really doesn't matter what bike I have, it's slow anyway.


----------



## Buckethead

I know some pretty strong cyclists who ride old steel bikes most of the time, and especially on group rides. It's to prove a point. Nice wheels, light frames and such increase efficiency, but it's the motor that matters.


----------



## widdle

Nothing too fancy..









these are nice chunks









and a good burrito..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice. I would have went just for the burrito.

I did find "hog heaven" next to my holiday inn express. 









Notice how quiet it is on here when all the office jobbers aren't getting paid to dink around on LJs


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Notice how quiet it is on here when all the office jobbers aren't getting paid to dink around on LJs" -Haters gotta hate.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe…Ya, I just have screwy hours. I'm sure it's painful on weekdays when you guys are stuck at your desk and I'm playing in my shop.


----------



## Buckethead

Is the plural for Prius, Prii?


----------



## chrisstef

I just got back in from a first birthday party. It was my first solo mission handling babystef in public arena. Im exhausted and hes completely filthy. The wife had been home scrubbin the crib down for potential showings. I got the following message on my way home .. "Bring dirt in this house and ill cut you."


----------



## john2005

^hahaha

And Widdle, if you tell me you put those butterflies in with those tools I'm callin BS


----------



## chrisstef

Whats the palette knife thingy there wids? Nice chunks brah.


----------



## widdle

John..being a macho framer i didnt need tools..I spit em in..
the palette thingy is a sweet little machete…probably about a pound, 16" long..good clean edge on all sides..i have some bamboo and it will be perfect to flush up the stalks ..


----------



## widdle




----------



## chrisstef

Badass. Dont let my old lady borrow that.


----------



## Buckethead

Widdle, did you sharpen that pencil with it?


----------



## widdle

could you imagine if stef got home and realized he left little stef at the party..
bucket it was a weak attempt to scale the pic..


----------



## Slyy

...when the office jobbers aren't around…...

Keen insight there Rojo I gotta say.

Bucket I think the plural is Priuspism

Widdle you may have gone down a notch in the Stef book-o-loves: he don't like spitters.


----------



## bhog

Lol at hog heaven. 
I noticed the same thing Rojo.

Don't let tony use that thing either, will be a bunch of dudes walking around missing nips.


----------



## jmartel

Starts out chilly, raining, and like this:










Then gets cold as hell like this:



















Then it changes to being overcast and less trees










To sun poking out and even less trees










To this awesome sight










And then I luckily came home to sun in Seattle.


----------



## walden

Jmart - The pic with your bike in it looks like the roads 10 minutes west of me.


----------



## lysdexic

Prius drivers suck at parking


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, great pics.

And a Doc Yo sighting. Good stuff. Hope all is well. Figured you and Al were spooning.


----------



## lysdexic

We are. We haven't eaten food in days


----------



## jmartel

And what I've accomplished tonight so far


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like Shane wants to make it a cuddle sammich and join in. Good to see the doc pop his head out from under the covers, you dirty sheet dweller.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef…My wife likes the way your wife thinks. Glad baby Stef had fun.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jmart…that is quite a route. Beautiful country there.


----------



## walden

Meeting up with Todd in a couple hours to go to a rust convention. Little does he know that I look like a brown haired version of Willy the grounds keeper from the Simpsons. This should be interesting…


----------



## ToddJB

I'm banking on it.


----------



## walden

Haha! Nice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was bummin yesterday because it didn't look like I was gonna make it home for my son's bday. BUT…. I caught a sweet little UPS train. Shot that bugger across Nebraska in record time last light, got home in the middle of the night. Even better, I've been working so much I have the next two days off per federal requirement.

Homer Simpson: "Oh, so they have internet on computers now!"

coffee….now.


----------



## ToddJB

That's great news, Red. Glad it worked out.


----------



## DanKrager

Jmart, I'm in awe of your 3d star! I'm assuming this is prep work to inlay in another surface? How are you cutting it…knife, veneer saw, laser  ? Template to help? 
That inspires me to do more decorative work on things I build. It's time consuming, but hey, money's not the most important thing in this world, is it?
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Glad to hear you made it home red.

Lawn mowed. Weeds eradicated. Mulch refreshed. Bring on the buyers.


----------



## woodcox

Derosa's good daddy deeds are motivating. Made from 2x & 4x soaking wet cedar. While boring dowel holes water would come up with the chips like bubbling crude, crazy wet. I later added the hand rails cuz she's a little wobbly on steps. I'm going to build a set of stairs on the side next. When she's a pro I can move the slide up a little. I need to get the sprinklers up and going before I anchor it down. Coated in water seal for some protection. She's is happy the slide is not just on bricks anymore.

Great ride there jmart and that star is looking fantastic.


----------



## jmartel

Dan: It's all cut with an x-acto knife. No template. Just rough dimensions and a few plastic triangles. A compass rose is a pretty easy design. The main points all have 45 deg angles at the base, and you just figure out how long you want it, and draw a line from the point to the 45 deg angle and cut it. The smaller ones take a bit more fitting.

This is for a serving tray for my dad. Hoping to get it done in time for father's day. It will have my parent's boat name on it as well. Late last night, like 11pm or so, I decided that I wanted to do something more than just a simple circle around the star. So, because I like torturing myself and making things difficult, here's where I'm at now:










There is approximately 16.5 pieces per quadrant. As you can see, I am using a printed off image of a rope as a guide for cutting/assembling. Each piece will end up getting shaded as well.

As a size reference, the grid on my cutting mat is 1" square.


----------



## racerglen

jmartel, that's eye strain country ! Very nice work, youre Dad'll be impressed .


----------



## Slyy

JMart, your inlay techniques are really growing. Seriously impressed with your skillz bro. Dad's gonna be stoked for his boat-bound serving tray!


----------



## Buckethead

"And they all lived happily ever after".


----------



## jmartel

Glen, I have 20/10 vision and I'm still in my 20's, so no eye strain here.

Oddly enough, the little rope pieces have given me the least trouble out of all of them yet. The little triangles kept breaking parts off. I estimate I have probably another 6 or 8 little triangles in various broken forms.


----------



## racerglen

LOL, the 20's explains a lot ! but I still apreciate the youngfart's work !


----------



## chrisstef

$5 says Todd tries to get a knuckler outta Walden on the ride home.


----------



## Slyy

^ I'd second that


----------



## chrisstef

"You can be groundskeeper Willie and ill be Mr. Smithers. Hiddely Ho new neighbor."


----------



## Tim457

"Got any grease woman? Well grease me up then!!"

Points for anyone that knows the episode well enough to know the line.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Five days! But I'm mad now!"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Red likey new toy.


----------



## racerglen

In good health use it you shall..


----------



## chrisstef

Hope Todd and Walden report back with a good haul


----------



## Buckethead

Or callouses at a minimum.


----------



## Mosquito

Project for today is done. Got the post drill mounted, torn apart, cleaned up, oiled up (damn it), and put back together. Ready to rock now


----------



## Buckethead

Need video of her in action, Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll have to get a new one now that it's mounted on the wall… from when I first picked it up and had it in my apartment:


----------



## Buckethead

I want one. What is it called? Hand drill press? I'm hitting feebay.

................ Dang. Four billies for one on teh bhey.


----------



## Mosquito

Post drill. I found mine on craigslist. I'd like to get a smaller one, as this one is quite large. One thing I've been meaning to research, is if they can be acquired with faster feed rates


----------



## chrisstef

Chappin my ass that i can see Mos' video from my phone.


----------



## Tim457

At first I wanted a post drill, then I heard of Millers Falls and Goodell Pratt bench drills. They're like eggbeater or breast drill presses. They had tons of different models back in the day. A lot smaller than a post drill, so good for woodworking. A post drill can drill metal better though.

Here's a couple bench drills:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Millers-Falls-23-Antique-Hand-Bench-Drill-Antique-Vintage-Old-tools-Drill-Press-/171330873160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e41da748
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Millers-Falls-Screw-Feed-No-208-238-Cast-Iron-Bench-Drill-Press-Tool-/400553031630?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d42d237ce

Mos, the feed rate is what you were adjusting, right?


----------



## walden

Hey everybody, Todd's real! Back from the rust convention and Todd kept his hands to himself. Great time and I scored some free pine to build my post drill stand. A huge 6×6 rustic looking post and some 8/4 stuff. They even had beers!










Mos - The post drill is looking sweet! I can't wait to get mine off the floor and in operation.


----------



## Slyy

Still wondering if Todd saw the Grounds keeper's willy, errrr Grounds Keeper Willy I mean.
Punctuation is important to meaning…...


----------



## Buckethead

Wow. You guys look really happy. Don't let anyone give you crap for standing so close together either. It's for the picture…. Right?

Did you guys try to do the shirt twins thing or was that just sweet serendipity?

I had a go at some dovetails today. I suck.


----------



## walden

Bucket - The twins thing was just serendipity. Those things on our faces (smiles) are what happens when you live in paradise. 

The guy that hosted the event had three post drills just in his garage. Says he has more.


----------



## derosa

Sadly Tim I know it comes from the episode where Bart gets stuck in the schools duct system.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, you guys are real people. Real….hairy…people.


----------



## ShaneA

What…no flannel? #disappointed


----------



## Pezking7p

"Grease me up woman, I'm going in!"


----------



## KelvinGrove

60 degrees and rain all day….all damn day. I hope how soon the thermogeddon alarmists get something right. I need some outside - growing something weather in GA!


----------



## Tim457

Haha, I knew you guys would come through. It's from the same one where the earlier groundskeeper Willie picture came from. I also should have said I was partially butchering the line. Glad you guys had a good bro date.


----------



## walden

Shane - I left the flannel in the car…


----------



## jmartel

So I change the oil in the Jeep today, and go to roll the windows back up and find that the passenger door one got stuck. In the open position. MF'er. Spent over an hour taking the door apart, pulling out the guts, setting it up so the window is in the raised position and doesn't move, and then put it all back together. Not messing with the mechanism today. Have I mentioned how much I hate that Jeep?


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, working on car windows sucks. I've replaced 3/4 of the mechanisms in my GFs car because they keep breaking.

Maybe we should go windowless.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden scored pine. I scored too, but he asked me not to talk about it.


----------



## john2005

Bro date, matching shirts, left flannel in car. I think we got it.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Tim, I have bid on a few bench drills, and still keep an eye out for them from time to time… seem much more usable than the post drill, for what I do on a regular basis, anyway…

But then I realize I paid $150 for my post drill, and can't ever seem to find a usable bench drill for that much…


----------



## walden

Mos - I think the post drill is a bit more versatile myself. The main thing I want to use mine for is drilling larger holes that could only be done with a drill press otherwise. Holes above 1 inch or if I have a series of holes that need to be the same. The fact it drills metal is a bonus.

If you still feel the smaller bench drill would better fit your needs, I'd be happy to buy the post drill off you for $75.  I could then sell mine, which is not nearly as nice as yours, to Bucket for $100. The poor guy is desperate…


----------



## Buckethead

Isn't that the truth.

I can't get a bro-date with anyone.

Have post drill, will bro date.


----------



## chrisstef

"So your sayin theres a chance" ^


----------



## Buckethead

"He must work out".


----------



## john2005

I gotta feelin today's posts (hahaha) are going to be dumb.


----------



## JayT

And how is that different from any other day?


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Whats up with that repeating pattern that i see in pic 4 above. Any significance?" - Sorry Stef, I missed that the first time through. I don't know that there is a significance to it. The house's exterior was very reminiscent of Mayan/Aztec to me. Your yard looks blissful.

Beautiful pics and beautiful work Jmart.

Glad you were able to get home BRK.

Nice work Woodcox. She looks very pleased.

That is awesome Mos!

"Wow. You guys look really happy. Don't let anyone give you crap for standing so close together either. It's for the picture…. Right?" - Hahah, Bucket!

Todd if you flip that thing around there is a "peak or vizor" attached to the front that will shade your eyes from the sun. Just trying help.


----------



## ToddJB

Todd if you flip that thing around there is a "peak or vizor" attached to the front that will shade your eyes from the sun. Just trying help.--Says the guy in the panda hat.

Tony, it's back there to shade my red neck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Panda hat was donned properly. No rebellion in my panda.

I know you kids have an image to project; "Screw the Man, I'll where this hat how I want! I do what I want!" I dig it, get down with your bad self. Damn the Man!


----------



## Buckethead

I too, suffer from "stickittothemanitosis".


----------



## ToddJB

I knew you would understand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh Widdle, congrats on the score and that saw bench is gorgeous. Like your style man.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey….any of you guys Cheeseheads????


----------



## chrisstef

They should probably see a doctor after 4 hours ^

I lived a couple of years just outside of Milwaukee, in Glendale, as a wee tot.


----------



## JayT

With the spelling, I had to Google "Milwaukie". I think that is Oregon Duck's colors, not cheese territory.


----------



## chrisstef

Fooled by the Packers colors. (Green Bay, not Hog's kind)


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Freshly packed.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, I never have been able to spell and since I gave up NFL football I don't notice the colors…just wondering if anyone needed some all day wood.


----------



## 7Footer

You guys make me lawl. Lol Red… "Real…Hairy…People."

Good call JayT.. It is in Milwaukie Oregon.. Whats up with the window spelling though - "Miwaukie" I guess the L below is suppose to cover for both words…. I feel kinda dumb, I never realized Milwaukee WI was spelled differently than our Milwaukie. Guess I'm not as observant as I thought.

Do any of you guys have recommendations for a dowel making plate (one that's reasonably priced)? The LN one looks nice but it's $55 bones, not sure that I want drop the scrilla on it before using one, the idea of being able to make dowels out of any wood seems pretty cool though.

I've got a $hit-ton of yard work to do in the next 2 weeks to gear up for the wifey's graduation party, and I've got this cedar tree I've been meaning to cut down forever, it's too close to this pear tree which is producing less and less every year because this cedar is growing so fast, so I decided to do it on Saturday.. About had a meltdown trying to get my POS chainsaw to run well, I screwed with that stupid saw for 3 hours before I got it to run, and then as soon as I got the tree down and started cleaning up the little branches it died again, all the time I wasted working on that thing I could've used the D8 and taken that stupid thing down by hand! Ugh. At that point I stopped and went into the shop with a beer and made some shavings to calm the soul! Shamp I know your out there! The super smoother smoothing the crap out of some oak!


----------



## JayT

That's the geographical issue, Tim.

Since it's in Oregon, you may have it all day, but it's soft wood.

Now in Wisconsin, it may not be all day, but at least it'll be hard.


----------



## chrisstef

JayT's now arguing the merits of boners. This place is weird.


----------



## chrisstef

Lets see if we cant reign things in a little bit here lol.

The boys are out removing the top 16' of a storm damaged steeple. Vaguely 120' in the air. Here's what it looks like so far:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes!


----------



## Buckethead

I'm just a little disappointed in the toe-nail joinery. I would have expected those joists/collar ties to be mortised in. What was the world coming to?


----------



## chrisstef

Ill amend that post by noting its fully scaffolded.

The story goes that it was built by ship builders in the 1850's during their time off from the shipyards in the winter. What I found interesting was the heartwood vs. the sap wood in the center mast shown in the bottom picture. Once the crane gets there to hoist all the material to the ground im hoping I can get my mitts on some of the lumber and inspect it a little further. I don't really fancy hiking back up to the top again.

Edit - come to find out that's not heart wood, that's punky and rotted. My lead guy just informed me that he could have cut it down with a screwdriver. Center mast is wasted.

More pics coming in.


----------



## Buckethead

It would be quite remarkable to rework some of that lumber into a new project. Worth the added effort of confiscating it from the guys, in my opinion.

Even if it's pine.


----------



## JayT

Don't know what you're talking about, stef. I was discussing pine vs maple, where's your mind at?

Scratch that, I don't think any of us want to know.


----------



## chrisstef

Bucket - And you know this … man! Ill be grabbing what I can from the salvagables. Ive got a pretty cool stash of historic lumber from random places around the state. But, from what I hear, most of it is so dry and rotted there's not much to be saved outside of some smaller framing pieces. All oak. Pics are rollin in, ive got a meeting at 2, ill update you fellas later.


----------



## jmartel

7'er: You have a router table? You can make your own dowels with a jig for your router and a straight bit. basically you would feed the wood through a hole while rotating it by hand. change the depth of the bit to control the diameter of the dowel.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/dowelmakingjig.aspx

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/dowel-making-jig-router-table-39249/


----------



## j_dubb

I think I may have officially lost my mind. I was just browsing wood and veneer on ebay. Came across this…..I see a dog/puppy…...please tell me others see it too.


----------



## Buckethead

I see the Virgin Mary, but I suppose it's all about perspective.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, I see it, but I also just ate a ton of acid.

For realz though, I do see it.


----------



## 7Footer

Yup Josh, I see all kinds of ish in there… probably from all the residual. Almost even looks like the Dodge Ram emblem.

I don't have a router table Jmart, that's another fixture that's on my list though. I didn't know you could do that, interesting though, thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

I see a tiger cub …. and a schooner.

7's been doin too many dabs and probably sees Bob Marley. "Like wow scoob"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha, you dumb ba$tard it's not a schooner, it's a sailboat.


----------



## ToddJB

That kid is back on the escalator again!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where the hell is AF?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bucket is close…but more like this..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Will they be reconstructing the steeple Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, where is AF, hope things are all right.

Yea they are rebuilding it Tony, but this time with steel. Theyre going to build it on the ground and then lift it all in one shot with a 200 ton crane. Should be an interesting pick


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I hope you selling market is like ours. Two friends have listed their place in the last week. Both got over asking the first day.


----------



## chrisstef

Unfortunately I don't think its that strong from what ive seen. But, it does seem like the good ones go fast. I just hope we're a "good one". Its been pretty stagnant for quite a while but I think we priced it accordingly and, if it happens, it happens. If it don't, it don't. We can ride things out for another year or 2 before babystef will be in school so no big deal but, the sooner the better. I will say that ive never banged out projects faster in my life (outside of creating babystef) and our house has never been so damn clean.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way Stef, how far below the collar does that mast extend? Seems like it would be a lot of wind force acting on it and if it does not extend down far enough it would lever it's way out.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh id say a good 60' or so. We're chopping it down as we go.










That pic is from the roof line.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fricken cool.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I see Elvis in that veneer.


----------



## chrisstef

Paul's been drinkin the NA's again. Look out.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Not yet, but I might need the real deal tonight. 2.5hr sub meeting. Topic was how are we going to recover 2 weeks in the schedule. GC is still demoing concrete where I am scheduled to tile. This sucks. Throat punch coming!


----------



## Buckethead

The thread title should be changed from State of the Shop,to Throat Punch thread.

So the entire steeple gets 86'd? I'm assuming a steel replacement requires continuous bearing all the way down to the ground, featuring a footing of some (massive) sort?

This has gotta alter the original floor layout, no?

And which church is coughing up the duckets for this demo slash retrofit fourteen gajillion dollar fiasco?

I always knew I was getting in the wrong business. Churchin' 'em up is where the real money is… Unless you're a banker. Heck… Smartest man ever must have been a pastor at his own bank. I digress.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Hahah. Tangent much?

Sorry for the tedium you're suffering Paul. Hang in there.


----------



## Buckethead

|\
| \ 2 2 2
a | \ c a + b = c
| \
|__b\


----------



## Buckethead

Hey… That didn't work. Dadgummed spacing eliminator.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not just idiomaticlly but also geometrically / trigonometrical. Skills Bucket, you gots um.


----------



## chrisstef

Actually Paul just the top 16-18' come off so not a total rebuild. I typically overlook how and what gets rebuilt as im long gone by then but its my thought that this thing gets rebuilt off the existing roof line we stop at. How it all happens im not totally sure. Im guessing bearing plates off of existing framing elements.


----------



## chrisstef

Friggin Hog. Even when he's doing something nice for ya hes gotta slip a little somethin in there. Ill be lookin forward to the new wood magazine.

Here 's how it was so indiscreetly addressed


----------



## TerryDowning

Posting to get to the bottom. (man this thread moves fast)

Started on my WB Build. Details on the Work Bench Smackdown

State of my outdoor shop this morning when I left for work.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Hog gives you wood monthly.


----------



## ShaneA

Better than Prius Quarterly…I suppose.


----------



## bhog

Suck a nine inch in polish speak is so awesome. I just told wifey and she lol'd pretty hard.


----------



## bhog

Also motion to give Chris his man card back. All in favor say aye.


----------



## ToddJB

Aye










Jorgies came today. The packaging was a joke. Its not a good sign when I can see the contents in the box as the driver is taking it off the truck.

Only damage was a dent in one of the handles (no biggie) and one of the plastic clips at the bottom of the bar was broken. Is the only purpose of that clip to keep the jaw from coming off?


----------



## ShaneA

If I understand what you are talking about, the are stands to balance the clamp while lying parallel.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Look on the bright side Stef, at least Hog didn't sign you up for Gay Pride Weekly!


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, that makes sense. I'll see if they can send me a replacement.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be much more careful with my card this time around.

Tim - lol. I Get that one all ready.


----------



## bhog

No bueno. I snagged 4 of the 36" and may snag some 48"ers if I like the others.


----------



## Pezking7p

Link on the jorgies?

T-minus 4 days to wedding. Trying to stay sane. Got some shop time the last few days which really helps.


----------



## ToddJB

Hog - What happened to "I love my Jets. They are the best thing since spandex bike shorts. What are ya'll complaining about?"


----------



## Buckethead

Todd with the uppercut!


----------



## bhog

Jets are twice as much , and you guys said their ok so ima gamble. If they're ghey I'll penetrate you with them.


----------



## walden

Congrats on getting your man card back Christy…uh Stef!

It could have been worse, he could have addressed it to Jason Mraz, but thats probably how the Gay Pride Weekly is addressed!

Welcome back.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan give Cripe distributing a call. (208) 424-3370

48s are 25, 36s are 24, and 24s are 20

If you call they give you another 10% off and combine shipping.


----------



## walden

The 10 percent they would have spent on proper packaging.


----------



## Buckethead

Who was it who initially revoked Stef's man card? I'm thinking a consultation with the one who revoked is required prior to reinstatement. It's a jurisdiction thing. You understand, Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah. Nice Hog.

Great shots Terry. I'm looking forward to watching your build.

Good luck Pez.

Keep honest Todd.


----------



## bhog

It was I who revoked it.


----------



## Buckethead

Case dismissed.


----------



## ToddJB

Am I lying about something, T? I may be and not know it pathology is like that.


----------



## bhog

Lol. 
I'm starting to begin to almost like you Bucket. Maybe even.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was wondering how the clamps might be packed. Pretty hard to hurt those buggers…but.

Sadly some replacements I got from Jet were packed even worse.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I have a weird, in an awesome way, brother in law. I got a package in the mail from him today with a note discussing nothing more than his day, and a skinned and tanned squirrel.

I'm going to send him this photo back thanking him for the coozy.


----------



## 489tad

Hey 7, I think it was izzy swan made a dowel plate. He just drilled the hole and ground an edge. Pushed the square rods through with a drill. Looked pretty quick with good results.


----------



## walden

That's hilarious Todd! Nothing from him on what it's for…crazy.


----------



## ShaneA

Uhmm. The picture provides a bit of insight.


----------



## Buckethead

Yeah, but kissing a rat each swig? IDK….


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket, some use a lime… I use vermin.


----------



## walden

Here you go Bucket. Road trip!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Blacksmith-Hand-Cramked-Post-Drill-Press-Champion-Blower-Forge-/171334456981?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e4545695


----------



## Buckethead

It would be cool to get a good one and a non functional one just to cannibalize the hand wheel (flywheel) for the bench vises.

Them $#!+S is neato.


----------



## john2005

Lawl beer cozy. Also received a few Jorgies today. Just shrink wrapped and shoved in a box. They made it fine but didn't have far to go to start with.

Congrats Stef on bein a "real boy" again.


----------



## jmartel

Didn't get a whole lot done tonight. Had to spend some time making mama happy since I made her mad over the weekend.

I did manage to veneer tape up the star. Flipped it and the background over to give you guys a preview.










And right-side up. Not that it makes a difference on geometric patterns. The letters would be different.


----------



## bhog

Neat stuff Jmart. I imagine it takes amazing patience to tinker on that stuff eh?

So, what you do to make momma mad?


----------



## 489tad

Jmart, that looks great.

Todd, thats just crazy. In a good way of course.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd I meant to say : Keep *him** honest. Referring to you checking B on the jet clamps. Receiving the simple note about his day was cool enough, the ground squirrel pelt is a phenomenal

Fantastic Jmart. I second the curiosity as to your method of provoking anger.


----------



## jmartel

Kinda sorta forgot her birthday. Well, to be fair, I only forgot what day it currently was, and it happened to be her birthday. Since I hadn't said happy birthday by noon even after texting her a few times, she got mad. Oh well.


----------



## chrisstef

Women and their birthdays. They feel like it should be a friggin national holiday or some $hit.

You did eff up though bro.

Commence throat punching for insufficient scaffolding. The boys notice late yesterday that there are some cross braces that have been either unhinged or never erected properly at around the 18th story out at the church. I know the scaffolding guy, so I give him the benefit of the doubt and don't thrown him under the bus by telling the GC, I call him directly and let him know of the situation "Hey call my field guy and he'll talk you through it", I tell him. No call from him, none of his guys on site today, and now I got 9 guys standing around holding their junk. $2,000 backcharge forth coming and with rain coming, a weeks delay in schedule. Way to go douchenozzle. Throat punch.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about that Stef. We always seem to suffer from the other guy's incompetence!


----------



## 7Footer

^Never erected properly-If Hog had a dime for every time he muttered that to Christy…....

Dan I found that Izzy video yesterday, that's the route I'm going for sure, we've got plenty of scrap steel around the shop here… Gonna whip one of those up today.

Aye Jmart, that's no bueno, gonna take some work to make up for missing the b-day. Nice work on the board though!


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough. Their insistence on labeling every last thing as special or significant is a bit exhausting. Good luck on quelling her Jmart.

Head-in-the-sand/avoidance problem solving is fantastic; always the better way. Why be accountable, fix your fu(k up and get the sh!t done so you can move on? That seems like it would be effective and forthright and what is the point in that?


----------



## bhog

Lol , you bastard!! 
My wife forgot my birthday a couple yrs ago. I waited all day and we were in bed almost asleep and I asked her if she ever had the feeling she was forgetting something, to which she replied yes. I then told her it was my birthday. She apologized and did something kinda dirty and I used it to my advantage a couple times. I always forget dates so she's just waiting till I forget hers.


----------



## jmartel

Something kind of dirty? She put on a short hair wig and pretended to be stef?


----------



## derosa

Forgot the anniversary last year, somehow it's ok that she waited till night to remind me while not ok that I forgot. Heard about that one for a while. Birthdays are probably worse though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

"Short haired wig"

The score on that one is…

Jmart 1…Bhog ZZZEEEEEEERRROOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Jmart, well played.


----------



## john2005

Jmart, while you are whitty and talented with the exacto knife, I do not envy your position right now. You might sleep with one eye open, just in case.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a blue wig you could borrow…


----------



## ToddJB

I feel the whit and xacto knife is the only defense he has.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Since we're good at recommending stuff and spending each other's money…. I really like this clamp rack from rockler. I ordered a 2nd:

http://www.rockler.com/24-parallel-clamp-rack

Some of their stuff is cheeze….but that thing is solid.

I tossed in a box of small drill bits that everyone breaks often…
http://www.rockler.com/50-piece-mini-hss-drill-bit-set

And a free shipping code, BAM!


----------



## chrisstef

JMart cranky ^


----------



## ToddJB

But Red, per the image it doesn't hold Jorgenson - Only Irwin, Bessey, and Jet


----------



## AnthonyReed

He gets kinda pastel when he pouts.


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, that's because the Jorgy's are the only ones that gets used, so they're being utilized and not hung on the wall for the photo op? lol


----------



## Buckethead

I have a thing for that young lady. Just my style. (She likes me a lot)

So while I started a new job today, they sent SYP rather than PT for a job which is exposed to the elements (to some degree.)
Truck go bye bye.

Home for lunch. Corn muffins. Made by Annabel, aged 8.

Still no end vise to seal the bondo pose deal. Time to play with my African Mahogany. Ima bust out the little one and have a look at the grain.









The grain is stoopid interwoven crazy teary outy. Who is the fool who bought this stuff? But it's purdy. They should have rift sawn this. (Not that it would make a difference)

So I hate the whole sharpening process. Truly.

I don't like it. I don't feel comfortable doing it. I don't want to do it. I don't want to learn it.

Therefore, it must become my mission in life. (I believe that is an Oscar Wilde quote, and if it isn't, it should have been)










Did I mention that this 12" wide, 10' long piece is the dink?


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Bucket. I like working with mahogany. A sharp plane iron and it planes pretty well for me


----------



## Hammerthumb

Very nice Bucket. I still have a couple hundred board feet of African Mahogany that a local lumberyard sold to me at $2 bf about 10 years ago. Bought 1000bf. Had boards up to 16" wide. Most were 14 to 16ft long. It does like to tear out though!


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks guys. Mos, you could run over and sharpen my gear, maybe a back bevel or two.

2 grand well spent there Hammerthumb. Do you do woodworking commercially? I recall seeing some impressive work in your projects.

Yes… I lurk, but loudly enough that you can hear me coming.


----------



## summerfi

I hit the mother lode of wood today. There was an ad on CL this morning for free firewood, soft and hard. I called the number and no answer. Looked the address up on Google and it is a tree service here in town. I drove by to see what the deal is and they said, yeah, we're giving away everything in that pile over there. We load it on your trailer for free, but no picking and choosing. I went to look at the pile, and holy cow! It's more like a mountain. The pile must be close to 100' long and average 5 or 6' high. The logs vary in length, but many are 12' or longer. The hardwoods are pretty much segregated on one end and softwoods on the other, so I think I could get them to load mostly hardwoods. I saw maple, red elm, and ash, but who knows what else may be in there. The softwoods were mostly pine, but I did see a western red cedar and a doug fir. There was one gnarly old maple that was probably 4' across the butt.

They have a portable mill there and there are slabs sitting around for sale all over. Many of them are weathered and cracked and it was clear they had been sitting outside a long time. Some of them even had nice figure. I went back inside to see what the deal is. There is a new road going through their property, so they have to move. They are giving the wood away just to get rid of it rather than move it. I asked the woman if they had any success selling their slabs. She said some, but they are so busy with their tree service they don't have time to properly market them. That's a shame, cause they have some nice stuff that is being ruined by the weather. Inside the office they even had several nice walnut slabs leaning against the wall.

Anyway, the lady said come back Thursday morning with your trailer between 8 and 9 am and we'll load you up. If i can get myself organized I plan to do just that. I'll post pics if it happens. Oh BTW, yes I do have a sawmill. If this works out it could easily be more than a lifetime supply of wood.


----------



## chrisstef

I like that you rolled up to the bench all gangster style on a tricycle Bucket. OG no doubt.

I cant get no higher
rollin through the shop on my radio flyer
got mahogany that can get much widah
reds crotch hair looks like its on fiya


----------



## walden

Nice Bob! Good luck. Road trip to your place this summer for some of that $1bf hardwood lumber you'll be selling.


----------



## chrisstef

Bob that is fuggin awesome, if you don't get your ish together and make that happen im sending a dick punchin all the way up to Montana and its heading straight for ya 

Good news on the house front. Just booked 3 showings in under 18 hours on the web. Hoping for a good old fashion bidding war.


----------



## Buckethead

What a find! Bob is "swinging a fence post". (That's a southern idiom that loosely translates into "is very manly")

That is some real ish, stef.


----------



## Buckethead

Just don't tell them what's buried under the foundation where that patch is.


----------



## 7Footer

^^cuz Hogs got a forehead just like Tyra?

If your quoting the song I think you are, well freaking done, thats a great CD, I need to pull that from the archives and bump that, The Game's finest work by far.

Nice find Bob!

Hey do you guys have any tricks for drawing arcs? Not sure why I'm such a tard, but I've been having a real hard time getting the handles done for my growler totes and it takes me FOREVER to get an arc that's even on both sides…. Any suggestions? I guess I'm not blessed with heaven's curve


----------



## chrisstef

I know a secret down in Uncle Tom's cabin
I know a secret that I just can't tell


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ forehead like Tyra. That things a five head.

That was off the cuff 7 .. what did you think it was?


----------



## 7Footer

Higher by The Game…. the cd is The Documentary … Awesome CD from start to finish.

Even more points for the freestyle!

Forehead for dayz.


----------



## summerfi

"Swingin' a fence post." I grew up in the south but I never heard that one. I like it.

Here's a link to that CL ad for the wood.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I cant get no higher
rollin through the shop on my radio flyer
got mahogany that can get much widah
reds crotch hair looks like its on fiya"

LOL


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, amazing! I hope if works out. Free wood off sets a lot of cost. That's awesome.

Stef, most people bake brownies in the oven - that's lame. Take a huge dump in the can right before they come over so they can see how well the toilet flushes and the exhaust fan works. And if you really want to impress 'em show them the ol' AF waffle stomp.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol hell yea Todd. Leave a big muffin loaf floater in the can.


----------



## ToddJB

You want them to feel like their home… and nothing says your home like the other person forgetting to flush.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fecal stomping always reminds me of Eric. Bless his heart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'd love to see pictures if it works out for you Bob. Good luck.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You all have just taught me that I can no longer have a serious conversation in my office while having this thread up on my computer screen. I have now locked the door to my office.

Carry on.


----------



## bhog

Holy crap. 
Excellent burns.


----------



## john2005

Ha, imagine that Bob, its the same tree service that hauled off my neighbors birch (the one I had originally wanted for my bench). They wanted 5/bf in log form that day. Hadn't even left the property. I have been over and looked at their slabs and they do have some nice ones. Sadly they had some pretty hefty prices to match. Crazy how the world spins.


----------



## Buckethead

So no one has heard from ol Airframer? Did he sass mama? That can land a feller in hot water. (Remember… Read it in the heaviest southern drawl you can muster.)


----------



## chrisstef

MIA as far as i know. Seriously hope things are all right.


----------



## Buckethead

Ya…. Me too. I thought maybe someone here hits him up on FB or something. Of course only grandparents use Facebook though.


----------



## theoldfart

Guys had a tuff row to hoe of late. Wish him well.


----------



## bhog

What happened?

Facebook would be nothing but trouble for me.


----------



## Buckethead

May the Force be with Airframer.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hope everything's alright with AF.


----------



## john2005

Maybe Jmart could go hit him up. They're both in seattle right?


----------



## ToddJB

AFs in Texas.


----------



## Buckethead

I seem to recall a song suggesting a residence in Tennessee for those who have multiple former close acquaintances in Texas.

Not sure that the type of turmoil he's having. Whatever it is, I hope it works out well for all involved.

So AF… Drop us a line holmes. You are missing all the insults… We could even insult you! (Salt in the wound is the best medicine)


----------



## chrisstef

Wednesday morning $hit storm ….. who wants some? Its never a good day when the phone starts ringing at 6:45 AM. Hopefully weve gotten past it.

One the bright side, we booked 4 showings yesterday. 3 this afternoon and one on Sunday. Best part is that all the showings today are back to back in half hour increments. Hopefully they all see one another and makes some potential buyers nervous that it wont be around for long. Big money, no whammys.


----------



## WayneC

At least it is not 5:45 AM….


----------



## ToddJB

That's awesome, Stef. When we were shopping years ago our Realtor took us to a house, where there was another guy looking as well. No biggie to me, but apparently this guy was so upset at our outlandish nerve to look at a house for sale that he approached us in the yard and told us that we were making him nervous and that this was totally unprofessional. Shocked by his confrontational demeanor, I responded by gently embracing him with a hug which eventually turned into a tickle session.

Most of that is true.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No whammys!!! Hope the work bullsh!t clears for you bud.

Wayne brings a good point.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL. Good Realtor stories. Our realtor and I were at our current house for a final inspection. The previous owner while coming home asked, "So when do you guys plan on moving in?"

My realtor obviously already annoyed with this seller says, "Uh, The closing is on the 25th. In 5 days." 
Seller: "oh, hopefully they'll have my new place ready by then." 
Realtor; "you do realize you have to be completely out of here prior to closing." 
Seller: ...puzzled looked. Turned around and walked inside.

I just started laughing and we left. Did that lady think she could keep living here after I paid for the place? LOL
I don't envy real estate transaction time Stef. Stressful.

Bob- congrats. I hope that big lumber score pans out for you man.


----------



## chrisstef

Huge LAWL at that Todd. Stranger hugs are pretty underrated in my book never mind a good beard tickling on the side of another mans neck. A backwards hat wont interfere with a good solid embrace either. Im really starting to dig your style buddy.

There's no rules in house hunting and real estate, its completely the survival of the fittest. If I can mind eff a buyer into a higher sale price I will in a heartbeat. If I can hide shoddy plumbing connections behind some pipe insulation I will. I unloaded 2 cans of bug repellant in the driveway this morning so the swarms of mosquitos wont attack prospective buyers the moment they step out of the car. Having a running brook in your backyard is sooo peaceful and tranquil ….. riiight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Shocked by his confrontational demeanor, I responded by gently embracing him with a hug which eventually turned into a tickle session." - Hahahaha! +1 Stef, Todd is a funny ba$tard.


----------



## walden

Todd does like to tickle other men's beards. It was a bit awkward at first, but then it felt pretty good…


----------



## ShaneA

"there's no rules in house hunting and real estate"...I will have to say, Stef is correct on this one. Closing dates, possession dates, work out more as loose guidelines. The house I bought 14 yrs ago, I show up ready to move in, the previous owner is still living there. Talk about a wrench in the system.


----------



## john2005

^hahaha. (walden)

Shows what I know about AF. Do hope all is well

Friggen Todd. He's a hugged not a fighter. Classic


----------



## chrisstef

I definitely would have blown up the bathroom, raided the fridge, and sat bareass on the couch eating doritos. This is my house and I do as I damn please.


----------



## Tim457

Definitely Stef. And if they give you any lip, show then a copy of the closing papers and say, "contract, beotch."

Then inform them that you now own everything they left behind, and you'll have the closing agent stop payment on their closing check to pay for removal and cleaning of the junk. If they weren't getting any money then you have to try to evict a squatter and strangely enough that's a pain in the a$$ to do.


----------



## chrisstef

If they weren't getting any money then you have to try to evict a squatter and strangely enough that's a pain in the a$$ to do.

Not when you got crazy friends like I do. My old man has a buddy, Crazy Carl, walks with a limp because one legs a little shorter than the other. Anyway, he owns a couple properties that he rents and one tenant refused to pay and wouldnt leave. He was giving old Carl a rash of ******************** one day about leaving and Carl got a bit upset when the guy wouldn't follow his eviction notice. Carl said eff you you don't wanna leave ill burn you out. Guy called his bluff. Following morning Carl showed up with a couple cans of gas and set em on the porch. He was out by the afternoon. True story.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"If they weren't getting any money then you have to try to evict a squatter and strangely enough that's a pain in the a$$ to do." - Stef beat me to it… Crazy companions and the cover of night can be an effective motivator.


----------



## theoldfart

Just a heads up, FeeBay has had a security breach. Asking folks to change their passwords.


----------



## walden

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## WayneC

Lovely. Been selling lots of spare stuff lately.


----------



## walden

Wayne - I've been buying lots of spare stuff lately. Thank you! Haha

Kevin - AF's personal business is none of our business, but can you just let him know we are all thinking about him and rooting for him?


----------



## chrisstef

" ... scored you some choice timber."

I love hearing that from the guys in the field. Got me some steeplewood (me) comin in.

Also kinda funny, I had to order 18 blow up swimming pools so that we can haul them up on a roof and fill them with water to perform a deflection test to see how much a concrete roof would sag under particular weight. A woman from Amazon calls me "sir, you ordered 18 inflatable swimming pools, are you sure this is how many you wanted?" Yes maam, id also like 2 day delivery on those. "Ohhhh-kay, just checkin".


----------



## ToddJB

ha. That is funny.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl @ 18 swimming pools. Lady prob just thought you have some sort of weird vinyl/rubber/water fetish.

I could be wrong but I want to say that AF mentioned something about a new job a week or two ago? I'm sure he's good. He's gonna have a s-load of comments to catch up on though.


----------



## 7Footer

p.s. - thanks for the heads up about E-Bizzle Kev… I guess I should change my password although I really dont want to, I have never changed it, its so old that it only has letters, no numbers or special characters required back then!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hehe…. Swim fetishists are hard to quell. "And hurry!"


----------



## theoldfart

Jello pool?


----------



## chrisstef

I probably should have asked if they sold Nutella by the case.

"So if the pools are 198 gallons how many 8 oz cans of Nutella would it take to fill it up? Taking into consideration there will also be 2 grown men in the pool would you suggest only filling it halfway or do you think just a quarter of the way would be enough? I don't want things getting too dry but I don't want a full scale hazelnut spill on my hands either. Things could get messy. Do me a favor, throw a Swiffer mop in the order would ya. Thanks."


----------



## 7Footer

or KY


----------



## AnthonyReed

"You're my boy Blue!"


----------



## chrisstef

Sheesh, mention 18 swimming pools, some nutella and 7 gets all excited and goes straight for the lube. Easy there buckaroo lol.


----------



## 7Footer

I didn't know there was any other use for them?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Closing my office door again…


----------



## chrisstef

Cigarettes aren't so good for you Todd


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice mallet


----------



## ToddJB

Telling me ma business isn't good for YOU, Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

That's his beard tickling enforcement hammer. You no like my beard, Todd smash you face.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I agree, my statement is retracted. Cigarettes are tasty when paired with red delishies on the golf course.


----------



## JayT

Looks like Todd's in his Sunday go-to-mortising outfit.


----------



## chrisstef

Also know as his PJ's.

Im out fellers. Gotta go peek at another house while people peek at ours. Lets hope someone falls in love like Tony at the circus.


----------



## theoldfart

^ or maybe the zoo?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am a lover, true.

Good luck out there Stef.


----------



## Buckethead

Quality work today men.


----------



## walden

Thanks Uncle Bucket! We try… haha


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Stef, it's 3168 cups. And you should have asked her if they were still running the sale on industrial lots of cherry jello.


----------



## jmartel

Not a bad night.




























Total tally for the night was we ran aground once, watched 2 boats run into each other, I got a bug in the eye on the way home, and there was only 3 of us. 2 of us had the same name, so when the guy who's boat it was was trying to get one of us to do something, it was a bit confusing.


----------



## Buckethead

Two guys named J-Mart? I'm thinking you two should open a chain of department stores. You could feature wares endorsed by Marth Stewart.


----------



## walden

Bucket - You sir are hilarious! When are you hitting the comedy circuit near me? I'd pay to watch that show.

It hailed twice yesterday, rained on five separate occasions, and was sunny in between. I think I'll get some hiking in this morning while the sun is out. I can sit inside and work this afternoon while Mother Nature does her best crazy outside.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful Jmart. Good day indeed, bugs not withstanding.

Hiking is good for the soul Walden, careful out there.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Red!!! Here is an item from the "You won't win a fight with a locomotive" department.

http://www.mail.com/entertainment/music/2864422-singer-allman-filmmakers-sued-ga-train-death.html#.7518-stage-set1-2


----------



## jmartel

I was hoping to get some hiking in this long weekend, but it may have to wait due to the weather. Supposed to be a 60% chance of rain all 3 days. May head up to the San Juans and stop by Lime Kiln to do some shore-based whale watching for a bit. I'll try and actually remember the good camera this time. Two trips up there and both times I didn't bring a camera.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, how'd them showings go?


----------



## Buckethead

People must be trying to actually focus on work today… Slackers.


----------



## Mosquito

last day of work for the week… gotta get something done a day early lol


----------



## chrisstef

Went good brosif. Hed solid feedback and just fielded a lowball offer that ill counter later on this evening with an offer. Tryin to get the ball rollin and keep em on the hook while waiting for 3 more showings to look at the house.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"last day of work for the week… gotta get something done a day early lol" - Exactly.


----------



## Mosquito

I've only got 3 days of slacking off this week, which puts me behind schedule in slacking, so I have to get caught up? Wait…


----------



## summerfi

So here's the results of my wood getting adventure this morning.

This is the pile the office lady directed me to look at on Tuesday.










However, when the loader operator got there this morning, he said no, that's our saw log pile. We don't give that away. He took me to this pile, which contains a lot of junk wood that they've been turning into firewood for sale.










I thought it was still worth getting to see what kind of boards I could make out of it. I told the guy, I know we're not supposed to pick and choose, but if there is an opportunity, what I'm most interested in is any non-cottonwood hardwoods at least 4' long. He said sure, how about this Siberian elm (aka red elm) over there? I said that would be fine. If you haven't worked with red elm before, it's a quite hard wood and fairly attractive. Somewhat like oak, with shades of reddish tan and yellowish or greenish brown. So he started loading my trailer up.



















Here's the loaded trailer with the chains and binders on. The wood is green and pretty heavy. It was a very heavy load on the trailer, but fortunately I only had to go 6 or 7 miles.










Here I am at home, and this is my unloading method.



















And the pile after fully unloading.










After the guy finished loading me, he said, Would you like to come back for more? I said sure, especially if I can get some other species. He was very accommodating, and we looked around the pile and found some maple and some locust. I'll go back in the morning and see what I can get this time. Strike when the iron is hot.

Finally, here is an interesting thing they had sitting next to their office. A set of elk antlers grown inside a tree. Never seen that before.










Sorry for the long post, but I thought you guys would enjoy the pics.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for the long post?!? That is awesome Bob!! Great stuff. Thank you.


----------



## theoldfart

Slobbering all over ma' self! Great woodage Bob,


----------



## widdle

Good Score summerfi…


----------



## walden

That was great Bob! Always love a good photo story. Your place is beautiful BTW!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good job Bob! I always love it when people get a deal.


----------



## Tim457

Very nice bob. I'm envious not only of the wood score but of the toys to bring it home and turn it into lumber. Should be some fun. I agree, nice place too.


----------



## ShaneA

Awesome stuff Bob. Thanks for taking the time to photograph and post.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Bob. Looks like a pretty serious haul there brother. Ill take mine in 8/4 please.

I just got back in from a forever tour of the state on our wonderfully congested highways. What should have been a 2 1/2 hour round trip took well over 6 hours.

Looks like the real estate ping pong match begins this evening when I counter the lowball offer with an equally obsurd "ill knock 5k off my asking price" counter. We got some nice feedback on the house and it got good reviews from all 3 people who toured it yesterday. 4 more showings before the weekends over. Here's hoping to multiple offers.

I knew you were a slobberer Kevin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those slobberers really make a mess, they're enthusiastic though.


----------



## chrisstef

And you just cant teach enthusiasm Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, great way to spend the mornin'. Good get, Sir.

Stef, I've got my fingers and legs crossed. Ah, who am I kidding? Just the fingers.


----------



## chrisstef

Much appreciated …. on both fronts. Lol.

Damn I wish it was Friday.


----------



## ToddJB

Second day in a row we've been on building lock down for tornadoes


----------



## walden

Good luck Todd. I do luck out in that department. No tornados in the mountains.


----------



## ToddJB

If I don't make it send Hog my love.


----------



## walden

Thanks for the video Stef. I was wondering why Todd sold his bike…


----------



## Buckethead

Heh heh heh..


----------



## JayT

Stef, how many times do we have to tell you and bhog to stop making table saw videos?


----------



## Mosquito

hey 'Stef, it IS Friday for me ;-) Day off tomorrow, woo!


----------



## chrisstef

Mos ….. I hate you (cartman voice).

JayT - if my humor and intelligence was on par with that dude missing a couple of fingers might be considered an upgrade.


----------



## TerryDowning

Wow, thanks for putting that together for me JayT. I had no Idea that is who was starring in that fine wood working video.


----------



## JayT

Yep, we now know what's really delaying Stef's bench build. Cut a board, have surgery to reattach fingers, wait 6-8 weeks to heal. Cut one more board, have surgery …....

Edit: Taking time to do the vacuum reviews isn't helping, either.


----------



## Mosquito

if it helps any 'Stef, it's so I can drive down to where my wedding is, and do the rehearsal, prep stuff and all that Jazz. I took next Tuesday off just because though lol


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, when's the big day? My invitation must have got lost in the male (Tony).


----------



## Mosquito

lol Saturday. It's almost all family and family friends, I don't think either one of us have too many friends coming


----------



## ToddJB

Saturday. Shoot dang. Congrats. Marriage is the most challenging/rewarding thing I've ever done. You guys doing any sort of honeymoon?


----------



## Mosquito

No honeymoon. Whenever anyone would ask (before about a month ago) I would tell them "Emilie's taking her half in April". She went to Scotland to see her friend (maid of honor) and used up all of her PTO except for 2 days (guess how many she's using for the wedding lol). Meanwhile I'm sitting on about 155hrs of PTO with nothing to use it for lol


----------



## Slyy

Mos, gotta say I more than second Todd's "most rewarding/challenging" statement. Just always remember to tell yourself in those difficult moments: "Love is a beautiful", rinse and repeat the mantra as often as neccesary.

My weekend doesn't start until 5 tomorrow, but then two weeks off, half of which is a road trip with a buddy and the wives up to Memphis! Never been, should be a blast, looking to take on the meat sweats with a ton of great BBQ. Maybe even do some rust hunting on the side!

JayT when I got my dad's old sears 315 table saw I cam across that video, have to say there was a lot of head shaking on my part then I had to move on.









Those it does have a way of being self limiting….


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - ill tell you what my college roommate said to me on my wedding day. "Stef, if you wanna split, ill drive. No questions asked. Standing offer."


----------



## ToddJB

That sounds like the best honeymoon ever. 4 weeks of honeymooning by yourself. "Honey, I'm going to take all of my vacation right after we get married. I'm doing this for you baby, I want us to start out this marriage together… as equals. I wouldn't want my ample PTO to come between us"


----------



## Mosquito

lol there you go. A lot of my PTO will probably turn into hobby time down the road. I can't cash it in, and I can only carry 120hrs from year to year. What I've done the past 2 years (the first year I built up all the PTO in my stock pile), is took every Friday off from Thanksgiving to the end of the year, and 2 days around Christmas, and last year did the 2 Friday's before Thanksgiving too. Short weeks are nice too


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, that's funny. On my wedding day the guy who was roasting our hog ( guy out of the phone book) called me 3 hours before the wedding. "Hey bud, whatchya doing?" "Well, I'm setting up for the wedding" "Oh, that's today? I was calling to see if you wanted to go fishing" "As tempting a that sounds, I don't know you, but I am paying you good money to have a fully roasted hog at the church in a few hours" "Hahaha, Just f'i g with ya, I do this to all the grooms, we're good to go, unless you really would rather go fishing"


----------



## Slyy

Great story Todd! I know I was just happy that my Wife wanted her Mom and mine to do mos of the work. I was just happy to sit down, have some beer, good food, chat with friends with the new Missus. Worked out all right far as I can tell 6 years later….


----------



## chrisstef

Btw Jay T, the bench lives … just in pieces … In the corner … All sad like:


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, out of my price range, but its a looker

http://denver.craigslist.org/atq/4483649928.html


----------



## Buckethead

Cool box. I wanna see the "antique tools that go with it if I want them". It could make the deal worth it.

I also find it sad how little people value their family heirlooms. I know a thousand bucks can seem like a lot at times, but it is dust in the wind. Promise.

Keep the heirlooms. What's wrong with people?


----------



## chrisstef

Waldens beard still smells like Todd's breath.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well I had a lovely 16 hour day facilitating the nations commerce. Train stalled on hill ahead of us…had to shove them over….yadda yadda.

Bucket- agreed, it's tough to imagine inheriting something as cool as that tool chest….let alone selling it on CL.

True story. This is the card I recieved from my urologist shortly after I had the big V done. 








The things you have to look forward to Mos.


----------



## theoldfart

^ I LIKE it!


----------



## bhog

Red , you got a vagina done? What percentage did your ins pay?

Edit. The breath comment made me lol.


----------



## walden

Todd - That is a cool chest. I agree with Bucket…if that thing is loaded with tools it could be worth it. The chest alone is currently worth about $500 in today's market.

Todd's breath in my beard…I kept wondering what that smell was…smells like 90 shilling and mint Oreos…

My money is currently going towards military surplus. I about froze my ars off this winter. Bought a military 4 piece sleeping bag system. Looking at their long johns too. No frozen testies this year…


----------



## widdle

walden call red…


----------



## walden

No thanks. Red doesn't have to worry about his testies anymore now that they are non functional… The guy still has balls though. Anybody that has the ability to knock foamers over like bowling pins has balls.


----------



## ToddJB

Red need not worry because he always has a fire in his crotch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey, don't you boys worry 'bout my stones. Shootin blanks or not…they're still bigger than Stef's pebbles. I mean, isn't a woodworker judged by his bench. Sad.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Quick poll: what would a straight-grained, knot-free redwood 2×4, 10' cost in your town? I bought six of them today, just curious.


----------



## jmartel

Just about finished with this board, and then I can check another thing off the list. Just need to add the lower portion of the T, square it up, finish sand it, and oil it up.


----------



## widdle

Wow..nice jmart

smitty..vertical grain clr all heart here is about 6 bucks a bf..


----------



## walden

Nice Jmart! Is that for Virginia Tech? I spent a lot of time there visiting friends years ago.


----------



## jmartel

Yep. I graduated from there 3 1/2 years ago.


----------



## summerfi

Another VT alumni here….long long time ago. Go Hokies.


----------



## chrisstef

Walden, they've found this stuff called oil recently. Im not sure if that's the latin name or what but they say it can heat your home all winter long. You can store it in a tank and have it refilled when you get close to running out. I think its going to revolutionize America personally.

Im digging on the bookmatch of the V there JMart. Good eye.

Red - im not sure you wanna get into a stones contest with me bud. Youre sportin little boiler onions while im rockin giant vidalias. I say Vidalia because the ladies think theyre sweet.

Don't think I can get any redwood out here. At least ive never seen any at my local.


----------



## theoldfart

Come on Steff, maybe ciopolini's


----------



## AnthonyReed

This place tickles my fancy.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn, its Friday before a long weekend and im all cranky pants. Dunno why but I do know that notebook paper pisses me off. We ran out of writing tablets and I have to use a notebook. Tearing pages out with all the crap hanging off the edge and perforations that don't work make me wanna smash some $hit. Rant complete.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

bhog- Actually, our insurance paid more that we thought for the big snip. When I got a refund check, I said, "Sweet, time to make a lumber run."

Then the wifey says, "Did you just call that your 'Wood Money'?"


----------



## john2005

Hahaha^


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Spill some Bailey's in your next cup of coffee Stef. Might as well….


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

That's a good thought T. 2 donuts seemed to help a little so some Baileys might bring me full circle. Im tryin to shake it.

Lol Todd, wtf? That's creepy as hell.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Red that is a great card. My Urologist had no sense of humor.

And you will like this. I got a call from our engineering lab manager. Our guys are testing a new concrete mixture which uses a filler made from organic material (in this case, something from rice of all things) which boosts its resistance to stress from vibration way up. They are testing it for railroad ties. The railroad guys want to know…will termites eat the ties???

So, he calls me up and says, "What do we have to do to get a permit to build a termite colony on campus?" To which I answer, "build it someplace else!"


----------



## ToddJB

That is Old Gregg, the creepiest (funniest) thing to ever come out of British humor.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I'm not sure I'll ever drink Bailey's again.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, I don't envy people who have to use oil for heat. That's one thing we avoided having to pay for when we lived in CT luckily. So expensive.

Here we have electric, but we don't need the heat much. Plus, our electric is super cheap from all the Hydroelectric dams. I think CT was around $0.14/kwhr for electric and we are at $0.04 here.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OH!

And tell me THIS wouldn't screw up your Friday…


----------



## walden

Haha Stef. The cabin has a nice gas furnace that does a pretty good job. But when it gets below zero at night for a month straight, the furnace can't keep up. This place is 100 years old, has no insulation in the floor and has single pain windows. No good way t keep the heat in.

Happy Friday everyone. Even you cranky pants. Get that man a tablet stat!

Tim - hat is a funny picture!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am pretty sure Old Gregg turns in some of the same circles as I. 
I got the funk.

Thanks Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

I would prefer to see the picture from 3 seconds later when the pots hit the over pass.

Same circles, Tony? The man-gina circles?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My redwood toobafores arrived yesterday. Beautiful. At $47 each, they should be I suppose.

Pics later.

That is all.


----------



## ToddJB

So that rings you in at about $7 a bdft?


----------



## chrisstef

Cha doin with the redwood Smitty?

Sounds like weve got a second interested party in the house. Not sure if its going to be legit or not as they are a little leery of the driveway and own a boat but, at worst, its a bargaining chip against the people that have an offer in all ready. Bout to get real up in this biatch.

Aggressive metal gets my cranky out:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yowzers Smitty, I haven't bought redwood since I left Colorado…..but I do know it's cheaper out west.

I used to buy decking from a place called Cedar Supply in Ft. Collins. The had the nicest decking I've ever seen. I'm certain they ran it through a drum sander.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

board feet finished is 26.25, meaning price per BF is about $10.75

I'm going to mill it into drip cap for my house. Would you believe some of the original stuff (southern exposure) has given up after only 116 years?


----------



## chrisstef

They don't make em like they used to ^


----------



## TerryDowning

Jake said - " "Love is a beautiful", rinse and repeat the mantra as often as neccesary." 
Please note that "Wash, Rinse, Repeat" is an infinite loop. Appropriate? After 30 yrs of wedded bliss I can confirm.

Stef owns the saddest bench on LJ. 

Wood Money lawl

only 116 yrs? You should get your money back on the house. What is this world coming to??

6 * 47 = $282 round it up to $300 for easy math for 100 yrs that comes out to $3 per year, not too bad I guess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and did anyone else see the 'bondo pose' in one of this week's Lost Art Press blog posts? Last pic here.


----------



## Buckethead

Schwarzenegger and friends owe bondo some royalties. Or maybe they owe them to roubo chic?

Something about highest flatter of form… IDK.

Okay. Lunch over. Back to the salt mine.


----------



## TerryDowning

Bench Legs * 2 glued up this morning.










2 more to go, 
then the aaprons, 
then the other top piece
then the well board.

It's progress anyways

Warning to my fellow wood workers. If you're working out side, cover your cast iron tools. You never know when it will rain.

It rained some yesterday I had left 2 of my planes on the work top. Amazing how fast cast iron flash rusts.

Cleaned it up with some steel wool and oil. WD 40 then Oiled the planes and all metal tools remaining outside. Just a reminder.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Clamp update. I got half of my order (2 boxes shipped). Two were missing a little platic saddle cover that goes under the handle. I called Jorgy's customer service, they sent some out for free. Very friendly and helpful.

On the other hand, I called Jet about a clamp in which the plastic handle broke. Evidently they don't carry parts for their clamps. I've been on hold for 15 minutes to see if "technical support" has any ideas…or will send me a replacement.

Man am I glad I switched.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I guess they'll send me a whole new clamp. Nice to back their stuff up. But I still think it's crazy they would sell a clamp for $70 and not carry parts for them. The old throw away culture.


----------



## 7Footer

My gawd, British comedy is so weird. "At first I thought it was a sea anemone but under closer inspection I realized it was a funky ball of tits from outer space." Lawl.

Easy there fuzzy little man peach.

Sweet looking board Jmart.

Awseome card from the doc Red.

Had a little bit of free time at work while making my Izzy Swan dowel maker yesterday…..


----------



## summerfi

Made another wood run this morning. Got three big old gnarly black locust logs. That was a load. John is coming over tomorrow to help me saw. Pictures to follow.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice lineup of puckered starfish there 7.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, right. Should've labeled it from right to left, new to the industry through veteran


----------



## ToddJB

Red, is this the piece you're referencing? Mine came with one broken.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. New to the industry through Bhog is more like it 7.

Todd - I like the memorial day color scheme of your illustration.

I think my 3rd cup of coffee cured my crankies.


----------



## jmartel

Either that, or your time of the month has finally ended, stef.


----------



## 7Footer

I will say though, that thing does work like a champ. I only used the new to the industry size and took a 1/4" dowel down to a 3/16" cuz I didn't have any other stock cut at the time… Not sure that I'm ready for the Bhog yet, I'll let ya know how it goes.

Snap'n necks n cashin' checks


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Actually Todd, it's this little doohicky. Goes straight up from the handle. See the one screw. She called it a saddle. But they do stock the piece that's broke on yours too. Don't know if you contacted the seller, but Ponytools customer service might be even better.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh weird. Not sure how that would happen.


----------



## chrisstef

Very well could been JM. Ive been known to have a bad attitude on heavy flow days.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I wouldn't be surprised if they fell out of the box as mine was ripped too. I don't care though. I knew it was just a small-time seller getting rid of theses clamps. Still happy at the price I got them for.


----------



## ToddJB

Just called them up. They want me to email a pic of the broken piece, but said they'll ship some new ones out.

I'm pleased.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh man, 2 days ago Dave Chappelle announced a surprise stand up show in Portland and tickets sold out immediately, he's doing 2 shows tonight and 2 tomorrow, eff me. I didn't hear about it until yesterday so I was too late anyway, but Chappelle is one of my favorites, fugggg. There's at least 30 want ads on CL here for them, and they only people with tickets for sale are selling for $200 per tickets, they were $55 from the box office. Damnit!


----------



## j_dubb

Maaan I'd love to see Chappelle. I was quite dismayed when I saw how things went down at that gig not too long ago. People are so effin' disrespectful.

Stef good to hear old aunt Flo' has packed her things and left.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jiminy christmas. I'm behind on this thread. Stopping by to say hi and gloat. Wedding present from my bride. I think she'll be ok.


----------



## ToddJB

Keeper indeed! Congrats on the tools (and marriage).


----------



## walden

Looks good Dan!

And the thunder rolls…crazy lighting show going on outside. Thunder rolls down this valley like a train. Made me think Red was coming for me…

Even the fox is curled up tight next to the cabin to stay out of this mess.


----------



## Tim457

Ok so I totally missed the memo on the Bondo pose thing. It could equally be from a movie or TV show I've never seen or some thread here on LJ and I wouldn't know. Anyone care to shed light on the origin of that?


----------



## theoldfart

Look here 

He was the FIRST!


----------



## jmartel

Chappelle? Damn. Wish I could go.

I am going to see Zac Brown Band at the Gorge though, which should be good. I saw him in CT and it was a good show. That's about the only country band I like.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, explained here: http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/1586054/page/215


----------



## JayT

Tim, to add to Kevin's link, a little over a year ago, on the Workbench Smackdown thread, Red posted a now infamous Roubo Chic picture.










Soon after, LJ member "bondogaposis": finished a workbench and posted his version, which is linked above.










There have been several other member do their version, as well (including a famous one by Mos) but since bondo was the first, it has gone down in LJ history as "the Bondo pose".


----------



## JayT

Posting to clear the blockade.

Edit: And I see that we have multiple explanations. The legend continues to grow.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I see your problem Red….you needed a saddle and you ordered a doohicky. Everyone knows that saddles are interchangeable with thing-a-ma-bobs but NOT with doohickeys.


----------



## walden

Ahh, got it…Red married Blue. Makes sense.


----------



## theoldfart

Guess I was looking at the blue girl before but notice the brass ring by the vise hub as well as the crisscross. Not seen that brass fitting before.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill show her a different kinda brass ring.

Settin trends with the bondo. Like it.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't wanna hear any more out of you til your in contract. Get out there and hussel. Go see if chic-filet will rent you the cow suit.


----------



## Buckethead

One of our diligent veterans… Perhaps even the legend himself, bondogaposis, should start a bondo pose thread just to archive the existing poses chronologically, as well as offer a place to catalogue new additions.

I would do it, but I don't want to steal the glory from the originator(s).


----------



## chrisstef

Lol you know i be hustlin. All ready on our second counter offer from one buyer and theres a possibility of another offer coming in from a different buyer. Showing on saturday and sunday. Goin to look at 5 houses tomorrow with the possibility of putting and offer in on one. Plottin, schemin, wheelin and dealin. I need some whiskey. Bad.


----------



## Tim457

Haha, thanks guys. I'd ask what would possess someone to take a picture like that Roubo Chic and post it to the interwebz, but some of the things you guys have searched out and posted on this thread have removed any sense of surprise at what else is out there.


----------



## chrisstef

Love this article:

Man Short-Circuits Bloomfield Eminent Domain Proceedings - For Now
http://www.courant.com/community/bloomfield/hc-bloomfield-eminent-domain-0526-20140523,0,5609412.story


----------



## Buckethead

Dood is exhibiting symptoms of stickittothemanitosis.


----------



## ToddJB

That is good. If they have to redo the vote everytime the property is sold this could go on for a long time. Or if his friend was a douche canoe he could sell them the land and make $40,999.


----------



## walden

That is funny. Good for him! It would be a shame if the maintenance garage next to his house burned to the ground while the city was farking with this guy. They would need to spend the money on the rebuild instead of buying land. Crazier things have happened.

Edit: I should state that I would never do that, but I spent 15 years in public relations and had to read about 50 news articles a day. If I learned anything from that job, it's human nature. Ninety percent of the population will complain and bitch, the other 10 percent will get results. This guy never bitched in the whole article. His friends and fellow citizens did, but not him. I bet that if the town gets close to taking the property, you'll see another article in that paper titled, "Town's maintenance building mysteriously burns to the ground in the middle of the night."


----------



## bhog

I would soil the blue chic.

Smitt why not cedar? Lol.


----------



## ShaneA

You love the blue hairs Hog?


----------



## jmartel

Maybe hog has a smurf fetish?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hog, cedar is too knotty and too soft. Just what you've said about Stef…


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, it's spelled "naughty".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kinky, naughty, naught, knotty, it don't matter. Hog said it, he's my friend, and I believe him.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Don't know why I thought of some of you guys when I saw this….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang it…. Bob, why can't you be right down the road from my house????

http://nwga.craigslist.org/mat/4484983627.html


----------



## bhog

Going to repair my roof this day, then it's back to the shop.

Sold a maple and walnut box yesterday, working on a chair now and measured for a dinner table last night. Makin scratch.


----------



## Pezking7p

I would be so pissed. So he's just out $58,000? That seems….really wrong.

Congrats on the house action, stef. I guess the secret sex dungeon addition is a real selling point?

Bhog has clientele. Do you only make pieces? For some reason I thought you were a carpenter.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - im pretty sure the guy he sold it to is either fictional or a buddy. All he knew was that the town wasnt getting his land unless it was at his price. I believe the new buyers address was the post office.


----------



## Pezking7p

What I don't understand is if the city succeeds with their eminent domain, the guy still owes the bank all the money for the land? This seems illegal? I never thought of eminent domain like that before. Owing that much money on land you don't own would be enough to drive a man crazy.


----------



## summerfi

Tim - my mill is on wheels. With a top speed of about 45 mph I could be there in…oh wait, that doesn't sound like a fun road trip.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've heard fire can fix things.


----------



## ShaneA

Easy Beevis.

Selling the eminent domain property wll delay any action, it will take time for the county to record the deed. For the city to find the rightful owner (who doesn't want to be found), and about the time they do, I suppose they sell it again for another $1. Kinda like a shell game. I would think the embarrassment of the city would be enough for them to just come up with plan B.


----------



## chrisstef

Bingo ^

Stickinitothemanitosis.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Geeze Bob. It's only 47 hours driving time. Plus stops.


----------



## jmartel

Tried slacklining at the gym last night for the first time. That is not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Airframer

Hi Guys!

I'm alive just had some life show up unexpectedly for a bit. Things seem to have calmed for now but thanks for checking in on me.

Was 400+ posts behind not reading all that lol… what did I miss?


----------



## jmartel

No shortcuts. Read it all. It's all super important information you need to know.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, glad you surfaced, and in one piece! You got some catching up to do so get reading, da' boyz been bizzy.


----------



## chrisstef

I Agree with jmart. I wont acknowledge your return until we receive a 400 post synopsis of the events you have missed. This is your penance.


----------



## theoldfart

Penalty read, I like it!


----------



## walden

Welcome back AF!


----------



## JayT

Crikey, it's the elusive Airframer. Be very quiet now, we don't want to startle him.

(Best read in your best Crocodile Hunter voice)


----------



## theoldfart

BTW another missing soul out there, Paratrooper34 (Mike). I know he had some wrist surgeries in the past year or so but he hasn't posted in a few months

*MIKE WHERE ARE YOU?*


----------



## Tim457

"I would think the embarrassment of the city would be enough for them to just come up with plan B."

You would think but when you get dimwitted small minded idiots into a government job where they have power, they go a little crazy sometimes. The guy might even win on the eminent domain issue, but the toads at the city will probably find a way to retaliate either by raising an assessment through the roof or denying the next permit he needs or screwing with him if he's a business. I guess you could call that their plan B. I've got so many stories of my clients businesses being literally extorted by their city or township governments it's sick. Their basic response is if you don't like it, sue us. Surprisingly the amount they're extorting is close to the expected legal costs to fight it in court.


----------



## bhog

Pez- yeah ,I am a carpenter, and do the other stuff on the side. It's been a busy year with work and shop, I have been putting in 13 hr days for awhile. I don't like working past 7pm unless I have to anymore.

Finished up the roof and hauled off the shingles , stuffed a turkey n baby Swiss sammich with a few flaming hot Cheetos, and placed an order for a large caramel brownie blast from sonic. Oh yes!! May have to take the rest of the day off. Wifey is on her way

7footer loves the Cawk , snuggle like. It's always on his mind and he always daydreams about taking it, snuggle like.


----------



## jordanp

My #4 is coming along nicely.. haven't added color yet..


----------



## bhog

Pretty neat^


----------



## chrisstef

Whats up snitches? Someones gotta be drunk by now no?


----------



## jmartel

I'm considering doing a blog post for the serving tray. Haven't done one before so I'm not sure if anyone will really pay any attention to it.

Finished up the cutting board, got to the Post office to ship it out only to find that they closed early. MF'ers.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Eric, welcome back….here….have a beer! Or better yet, two!


----------



## theoldfart

Beer sounds good but gotta finish a bottle of white wine first! Hehe

Table is glued up, made two batches of ice cream (orange popsicle and malted w/ smooshed whoppers) and contemplating woodchuck chili. Damn critter mowed down one of my perennial beds. If I catch that sucka' ........


----------



## chrisstef

Beer sounds good but gotta finish a bottle of white wine first! Hehe

Dontcha mean, Teaheee?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang O.F. I was going to bust on you about being a shar-doe-nay drinker till I got to that ice cream. It might be time to break out my White Mountain freezer!


----------



## summerfi

Whew, I'm bushed! John came over today, and between rain showers we sawed up 2 red elm logs, 2 cherry logs, and 1 big nasty black locust. Here are the pics to prove it. This is less than 1/3 of the logs I got this week, so still lots of work to do. It's sure nice getting free hardwood lumber.


----------



## chrisstef

LJ milling session sounds like an awesome time. Nice take on the lumber!


----------



## jmartel

Must be nice. I wish I could get some free trees to mill up and make lumber out of. I could get anything up to 12" to do on my bandsaw, but that's it.


----------



## walden

Look'in great Bob. I bet you're pretty happy about that!


----------



## DanKrager

You're not getting any sympathy from me, Summerfi. Nobody came to help with my hedge harvest…did it all myself. Woe is me!  Beware that black locust…when fully dry it becomes "petrified" like "hedge" and you almost HAVE to use carbide to machine it.

Nice haul. And I am supremely jealous of your band mill. It looks like a really nice one. You have to turn the logs by hand? THAT's a lot of work by itself.

And when it is all stacked for drying, we can be really pleased and rightly proud of fulfilling work. Well done, guys!
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

A fun day of blood sweat and tears. Ice creams for everyone!


----------



## summerfi

Thanks guys.
Dan - They make an attachment for turning logs on my mill, but I don't have it. So, yes, must do it by hand. That's what John is for. ;-) It's much easier with two people. And yep, that locust is plenty hard now, so when it dries it will be wicked hard. I'm not sure what I'll ever make out of it, but I think I have a lifetime supply.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Awesome stuff Bob and John. I wish I coulda been there for that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding Bob!


----------



## theoldfart

Just a quick comment to Bob and John, I could work in that "office" no problem! What a view, and great lumber too boot. Great work guys, have a cold one on me. ( I'll pay ya later)


----------



## jmartel

While cleaning up everything in the shop that was coated in orange from the Padauk, I decided I'm going to shuffle the organization again. I'm going to move all my cabinets from the back wall to the right wall next to the wood rack and such. Going to have to build new cabinets due to the angled ceiling in that portion, but it doesn't make sense to have cabinets covering up a wall that has an outlet there and leaving an open space that doesn't have any outlets.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob and John, that's a good days work.

I am hanging out with child that refuses to sleep or eat. Pretty over the baby stage.


----------



## walden

Hang in there Todd!


----------



## john2005

Ol Bob is a patient man I tell ya, especially with the black locust. Just kept whittling away till he had what he wanted. Definitly a fun day for me. I've made a few small boards on my bandsaw, but nothing like what we did today. Good solid educational experience. 
Here's the biggest one we did, although not the biggest to be done. And being locust it really put the boots to the old girl, but she saw her way through…..










And some of the elm.










I was pretty sure I took an action shot, but I can't seem to find it. All in all, very good day!


----------



## derosa

I feel for you Todd, wife and I have to divide and conquer to get them to sleep. She grabs the boy and I get the girl, after fussing for anywhere from 20 min to well over an hour they finally go down. No surprise though, I prefer 1-2am till 7am and they aren't any different, just crankier.


----------



## widdle

Good lookin set up and milling goin on…That elm looks like it has some great character…Do have a picture of a slice of the locust crotch ? you guys gonna air dry that stash ?


----------



## summerfi

Yep, it will be air dried. It's really wet right now. The elm was even trying to sprout leaves. I have some Anchorseal on order, and in a few days when it comes I'll paint the ends and re-stack the piles and take some closeup pics of a few of the boards.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice shots John. Thank you.


----------



## jordanp

Very nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ShaneA

Details Tony, details. Digging the A&C touches.


----------



## jmartel

I started a blog for it, but for those who haven't seen it, today's progress. Backside shot:










All that's left on the inlay is the lettering which shouldn't be too bad. 1-2 hours at most.


----------



## 7Footer

"Easy Beevis" .... +100. Even if you misspelled it, Beavis. Gawwdd damnit Beavis.

Hog hauled off the shingles…. Not the first time I'm sure, or the 2nd, or the 3rd…. I don't know whats more satisfying for Hog, hauling off the shingles, or stuffing his gullet full of baby swiss white turkey followed by a deepthroat of a caramel brownie blast, snuggle like.

Bob and John, milling lumber like that looks awesome, I would like to see that. Not sure if which is which, but my guess is john is the younger one, in that first pic Bob posted it looks like your working on a dip about the size of hogs large caramel brownie blast.

Sick pics Tone-loc.

Today I made 3 trips to Home Depot, the wife wanted all new flowers for around the front and back of the house before her party next weekend… awesome, like I don't have enough to do to get the house ready! Let me tell you how much fun it was spending more than 2 hours at HD on Memorial Day weekend… 








Good thing HD is only 5 minutes from my casa.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats the party for 7? I should probably know but my invitation must have gotten lost in mail.

Im going to the store to get some dead cow parts that i will slowly roast over a flame while indulging adult libations in the warm sun this afternoon.


----------



## 489tad

Always fun here. Great shots, visual and verbal.

Family in town for my sons HS graduation. Headind to chicago for celebratory dinner. Head back Monday for a Sox game. Have a great holiday.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm celebrating this Memorial day's eve by going to the job I've been working on and taking further waterproofing measures. It had been bone dry for weeks here, but some humidity is piling up. So remember me this weekend. I am a hero.

Never forget.


----------



## theoldfart

BH, your my hero! Sigh ;-)


----------



## DanKrager

JMart, not to spoil your fun making new cabinets, but wouldn't it be easier and cheaper to put a couple quad boxes on that wall instead of …?
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Always fun here. Great shots, visual and verbal."

Suggest that line be added to the OP, stef. It's a classic.


----------



## chrisstef

Dually noted Smit. Indeed it deserves a home in the OP. Amendment forthcoming.


----------



## walden

I salute you Bucket! Hang in there…

Had some friends up yesterday to go for a hike and then grill "dead cow parts" and drink beer. Good times. Nice weather all day, and then five minutes after they left, the rain came. Good timing.


----------



## jmartel

That was the original plan, Dan. I may still do that instead. If I move the cabinets to that wall then I am limited to abou 8ft on my lumber capacity. However I wanted to put some storage cabinets in that weird corner above the general purpose bench anyway which would also limit me.

The general purpose bench would stick out further into the main section of garage by about 10", as well.

Putting a new electrical circuit in technically requires a permit here.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way…for everyone walking around with an active or retired military I.D. The big orange box gives us 10% off.

Happy memorial day to all and especially my brothers and sisters in arms.


----------



## bhog

Just do it anyway.


----------



## walden

Thanks for serving Tim!


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, speaking of big orange, stopped in today to return a broken Rigid stand and noticed almost no Jorgy clamps. NADA. Sure hope this is not the future! BTW a special thank you to all the vets out there, past present and future.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mmmmmmm….jorgys.


----------



## chrisstef

Big thanks to all those in all branches. Even you Eric.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Here is a pic of me and my class in tech school. Chanute AFB, 1977. God that was a long time ago.


----------



## bhog

My Jorgys won't be here till next Thursday. Slowest fricking shipping I have ever seen. Won't be purchasing anymore because I'll be 3 yrs older by the time I get them and get to try them out. Not worth the wait for me. I think it was the 19th when I bought mine.


----------



## ToddJB

If you'll be 3 years old when you get them, how old does that make you now? The optional answers are few but regardless which is correct, Stef might have some splanin' to do to the authorities.


----------



## chrisstef

I got some wahhmburgers and french cries on the grill if youre interested Hog.

Todd dont pretend like you dont like a good predator. Shave that wooly beard and maybe id consider ya.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh Stef beat me to it. I was having a hard time making out hog's whin-ese too.

Probably my fault. A lot of UPS ground goes via rail. Hog's clamps are probably parked in a siding in Ogallala…. waiting for higher priority stuff to go by.

Scotty- Say something I'm giving up on you.


----------



## bhog

Lol. I hate waiting on stuff I've paid for. I try to never order anything from Cali cause those hippies don't know how to ship stuff in a timely manner. 
3 yrs older would make me 37.


----------



## walden

Whole smokes bhog is old…did they throw in a free cane with your order?


----------



## chrisstef

Byo has been absent for a lil while. I bet hes still revovering from his addadictomy.


----------



## jmartel

Red, I prefer this version. Much better than the original song.






Stopped by Rockler today on the way home from hiking and picked up some more TBIII and some auxiliary fence clamps to make a proper resaw fence for the bandsaw.

I'll get photos from the hike up shortly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane I will give a report when time allows.

Yes, thank you. +1 even you Eric.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I was hoping Scotty might show up if I made him puke.

T- do tell about your latest A&C expedition when you can.


----------



## Airframer

You guys are so sweet to me..

So I have done my penitence and read all that I missed and realized I missed nothing of importance lol.


----------



## bhog

That angled table is killer in those pics.

I sold the dinner table build about an hr ago. Noice!!

I actually have 2 killer canes that my neighbor made for me. He's a 94 yr old carver.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey everyone, Eric's back!

Congrats on the sale hogskins.

Memorial Day meat overload has my farts smellin like low tide.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes Eric. I miss you. Try not to gag.

Gearing up for the whiniest team in sports. Hog prolly likes 'em.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre kinda like the white Tim Duncan of woodworking Red.

"The Big Fundaredhole"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. Not that I was anywhere near the caliber of player, but I played much like him. My buddies called me "mr. fundamental." I had to make up for my lack of athleticism somehow.


----------



## KelvinGrove

"So I have done my penitence and read all that I missed and realized I missed nothing of importance lol."...

Yea, it's a lot like a soap opera…"As The Sawdust Settles" or "All My Hand Planes".... You know the drill. But we did miss ya!


----------



## JayT

You know, sometimes God does smile on lowly woodworkers. I was supposed to finish painting the house, garage and shop this weekend. Thankfully, it rained all day Friday, part of yesterday and today and there is more rain in the forecast every day until Thursday. So …........ shop time!










Knees hurt, muscles are sore, but man, am I mentally relaxed!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hog and Stef on their honeymoon:


----------



## bhog

I haven't whined enough to have the head whiner( red ) call me out on it yet. I will try to list some things I do not like. 
I don't care for fake people. 
I hate it when Red stares at my package with a quivering lip. 
My father in law won't stay quiet for longer than 35 seconds. Want to make him sleep with the fishes. 
I hate the fact that I cannot pull the trigger on a bandsaw.

I hate a metal taste in my mouth but don't mind the taste of blood. 
I don't like to be questioned ie where you been ?


----------



## ShaneA

You rocking the 220 in the shop Hog? If so, why not just go for a 17" Grizzly or Rikon? If no 220, I vote 14" Rikon, the 13" resaw, and 1 1/2hp is tough to beat at its "sale" price point.


----------



## jmartel

I can at least vouch for the 14" Grizzly with the riser block. I resawed some 8/4 11" wide maple with it last weekend.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No wonder hog hates me. I'm totally a fake whiner who won't shut up for longer than 35 seconds. I have a bandsaw…..and I taste like metal.


----------



## john2005

Got the Rikon and if I were to do it over I would have gotten a Laguna. They have a much better 14 incher out now for close to the same price. The Rikon just isn't well thought out.

Oh yeah, and where you been Hog?


----------



## 7Footer

We're having a party for wifey graduating from nursing school Stef…

Spurs are up there in the wahmbulance category Red, but I still want them to silence the Thunder since they blazed my Blazers, you see that I did there? Sweet clamps brah, clamp envy again.

So I listen to alot of reggae, and one of the stations on my Pandora is a Slightly Stoopid channel…Now every time I hear that Collie Buddz Blind to you song i remember when Hog posted the link to it a few months ago. Regardless of the connection I now have with hog it is a dope track, and I find myself singing it out loud.

On a related side note today I had Caress Me Down stuck in my head and I have this thing where I'll start singing a song to myself and I'll go on for hours, but usually I only get stuck on a few lines.. when I kept singing 'and then she pulled out my mushroom tip, and when it came out…...." wifey kept saying 'why do I know that song?' And I'm like it's Sublime everyone knows that song, then she's like 'is that really what they say?' .... I promptly made her listen to the song in its entirety. Lol! English isn't her first language and sometimes it's just the sexiest damn thing. Sorry for the novel!


----------



## KelvinGrove

The novel is cool 7, and the only cure for an ear worm like that is to listen to the entire song all the way through.

Well, it looks like today will be, A) trellises for tomatoes, B) trying to fix the windows in the wife's truck, and C) A bit of shop time working on drawers for the current project.

Time for breakfast!


----------



## bhog

Lol ,no hate Red. 
I do have 220, but I am really considering the grizzly. I have a cart on their site with the bandsaw ,an air cleaner , and mobile base for 830. Hard to beat.

Hey 7 ( whispered) " me say me busy loooove lately,ask me how the world run sooo"good stuff. I get that song stuck in my head a lot. Damian Marley's Road to Zion too. That song will invade some space and the fact I typed it ,has started playing in my head. Thanks , F-hole.

Exotic wifey eh? What flavor? Mine is a Nubian Queen ( lol)


----------



## chrisstef

" i didnt know she had the GI Joe kung fu grip." - Thanks for getting that song in my head now 7.

Id like to add a line item to Hogs list of things that piss me off. People that slurp their cereal. I havent been able to eat breakfast with my father in like 20 years. The slurping drives some inner rage inside me. I also have a new found hatred of 2 year molars. Babystef has been downright mizzy all weekend and drooling like 7 in a hot dog factory.

Hoping that the sun will come out and i can sneak in 9 holes later this afternoon. Also hoping i get a positive reply on our final sale offer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Drip drip drip…
Hate lists warmed my heart.

I got a sunburn.

It is too damn early.

Good luck Stef.


----------



## bhog

Pulled the trigger on that order. Now I gotta order some blades. What you guys think? Stef recommended olsens.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Atta boy. I run timberwolf's and I like them fine. My next blade will be carbide tipped though.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/my-favorite-band-saw-blade


----------



## ShaneA

Highland WW sells a highly regarded resaw blade. The Woodslicer. Should be able to get away w/ 1/2" too, which won't need the crazy tension of the 3/4" model. About $30 something if memory serves me correct. Most of the cuts I use my bandsaw for are either resaw, or straight line. No into curved work yet. Too complex for my current skillz.


----------



## bhog

Noice, thanks guys. I plan to use it for everything( lol) straights and curves and arches. I've held off on some things I'd like to build because I didn't have one. 
Hitting the shop


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Hog…female royalty is all ways a great thing…Mine prefers the title of 'Galactic Dictator". And the daughter gets "Heir to the Galactic Throne". Both direct decedents of the Celtic Worrier Women.


----------



## Pezking7p

"I'm the kind of lover with the sensitivity"

I'm having bandsaw envy. Using a jigsaw to make curved cuts sucks hard.

In the bathroom at the Charlotte airport and they have the creepiest bathroom attendant in the world. He picked a stall for me, hand-washed the seat with a mop/rag, then dried it with toilet paper and ushered me into the stall.


----------



## bhog

Dan,don't put your hand below the stall unless you want it to get creepier( Tony)


----------



## chrisstef

No toe tapping in there either Dan.


----------



## 489tad

Fella's have a great day!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - cereal eating is a huge pet peav of mine. I refuse to be in the room with my wife if she's eating cereal and I'm not. Drives me crazy.

Band saw blades - I need some. I'm cutting with butter knife sharpness up in here.

Had a late night session last night after everyone was in bed. Started on my tills. Using reclaimed pallets and fence. Its not fine woodworking, but its fun woodworking.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol todd. It straight up makes me mad. Not like annoyed mad but like i wanna punch you in the face mad. I dunno why but im glad you can relate.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm the exact same way. I can monitor the current health of our marriage by how long I can tolerate it. I feel so hypocritical too because I know I make the exact same noise when I eat cereal, but man I want to fight her every time.

What's the story with the house? Any of those offers pan out?


----------



## bhog

Easy, Todd, don't get beat up.

My father in law will not shut the hell up. I swear I'm being smited. He just put on Maury and I'm so close to coming off this table and hog smashing him. I have to not lift while he's here because the pre workout and test flowing will make me rape him.


----------



## ToddJB

Her Pops live with you, Hog?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ easy todd, dont get beat up and double lawl for having to watch Maury with your father in law. .... Aaanndddd youre NOT the father.

Just got an emailer from the buyers agent. Theyre "away for the weekend" so most likely we'll hear tomorrow. Fingies crossed cuz weve got a house in our sights and wed like to make an offer on it but i gotta sell this joint first. It gives us much better buying power if this house is under contract. Playin the game right now.


----------



## SASmith

Hog, I have ran bands from timberwolf and wood slicer. Lately I have been using bands that Holtz order for me.
I think they are about $16 for my 18" BS.


----------



## bhog

No he's visiting till tomorrow I think. I swear to god he just came out to the shop randomly to show me a picture. I'm past being a victim here , close to sui watch.


----------



## chrisstef

If theres ever been a good time to start drinkin again Hog, this is it. A fifth of whiskey would probably help the situation.


----------



## bhog

Ya then I'd be in jail.

Mt Vernon man 34 was arrested for assault for duct taping his father in law 58 to a dinner table chair, and taping his mouth closed. The victim said " it was absolute hell, I couldn't talk. I had so much to say and the silence was un bearable. " The defendant reportedly took a nap and worked in his woodshop.


----------



## Slyy

Careful too Hog, the tape might get you an earlier start to the patre-rape mentioned earlier.

Dear lord, three days and 220 posts. Today is the start of 2 weeks of not lookin at the time clock once!! Off to Memphis road trip in a couple days too.
Getting mallets done, drinking beer and wishing many thanks to all our service me where present and past.


----------



## Tim457

Tell him what you do with his daughter and see if that leaves him speechless for a little while.


----------



## chrisstef

3 inch bi-monthly deliveries aint exactly striking fear and awe in anyone Tim.


----------



## bhog

Lol Tim and holy crap stef. I just spit some get pumped juice on that. 
Gambling. Gonna lift, maybe I'll feel better.

Working on the back to that chair. Hand cutting the mortises cause the pieces are angled and tapered.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I have no clue who the woman is but does the guy on the left not look like AF????


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Lol. Best be careful though KG. Ya go diggin any deeper into tge interwebz and youll find things that cannot be unseen.

Why would you cut the sleeves off a perfectly good flannel like that. Im sure Todd just wept silently inside.


----------



## ToddJB

The sleeves don't bother me that much, but pairing flannel with stars… that's a discrase.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, the stars is actually what caught my attention…AF being such a patriotic type and all.


----------



## Buckethead

I salute him.


----------



## ShaneA

I don't even know where to begin with that picture. Is that from the Indy 500?, I am a bit confused because those types of images are typically taken at my local Wal-Mart.


----------



## chrisstef

If i were you Shane, id start on the right, bout midway down and ya might be later for dinner once you do get started.


----------



## KelvinGrove

As do I Bucket…I have known a lot of air frame guys over the years and only one of them was less that what they should have been at their job. And to do it at sea is double tough.


----------



## summerfi

I sawed up a couple more red elm logs this afternoon. Thought I'd post a couple pics to try to show the grain. The pics don't do it justice though.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, that 2nd board from the right is stunning.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang. I might have to grab my neighbor and take a road trip. Check this out.










Pine


Code:


 .50 cents bd.ft. up to 10" wide. 11"- and up

.75 cents bd.ft.

Poplar @ 1.00 bd.ft.

Red Oak @ 1.00 bd.ft.

Cedar @ 2.00 bd.ft.

Hickory @ 1.50 bd.ft.

White Oak @ 1.50 bd.ft.

Maple @ 2.00 bd.ft.

Black Walnut- boards and slabs priced on request, subject to availability.


----------



## Airframer

Tim -










And for the record I would never be caught dead in boots with no socks plus shorts.. come on give me some credit!


----------



## Airframer

Also… has anyone but me noticed the subtle socialist undertones of Thomas the Tank Engine?


----------



## chrisstef

You been hittin up the pharmys again AF? Those'll make ya see some $hit if done properly. I got a buddy who swears that Wally Sczerbiak played the best college basketball game ever after watching a tournament game on shrooms.


----------



## Airframer

I'm serious bro.. think about it.. The place is run by one really Fat guy. All the engines have to be "Really Useful" and work hard or they get scrapped. No one engine is considered better than any other engine and they get in trouble if they try to break out of the pre-determined job mold they already have been assigned! Thomas the blue engine? More like Thomas the Red engine I say!


----------



## derosa

Have you actually looked at the Thomas books, they're even more frightening then the TV show. They actually show pictures of the scrap yard where trains are being pieced out and even have their faces ripped off. Scary crap for a kids story. There are scenes where people are thrown from the train with accidents and where people would assuredly be killed if they are on the trains when they crash. The wife and I don't let the kids watch Thomas just cause it is a freaky show when taken as a whole.

Hog, I'd like to feel sorry for you but my father-in-law moved in with us Jan of 2013 after sending him a ticket back from HI, hopefully his SSDI will finally come through soon. Till then I prevail.


----------



## widdle

Great looking lumber there summerfi…a couple years to dry huh..


----------



## walden

That grain is amazing Bob.

I am a little sunburned and ate WAY too many hamburgers all three days this weekend. If you'll excuse me, I'm going to go pass out…


----------



## ToddJB

Dry fitting. Still need to do the back, top, and bottom










I really like Thomas the Train. But I'm totally a socialist.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, todd. I need to make a plane till. And a saw till. And a table saw workstation. And finish my workbench. And finish my second general purpose workbench. And make more cabinets. etc etc.


----------



## bhog

That's a " like wow scoob " moment Eric.

Derosa, is he annoying? And I mean seriously drive you up the wall?


----------



## ToddJB

J, I'm right there with ya. This is the first of a long line of organizational projects.


----------



## 489tad

Looking good Todd. I need to make a clamp till and a sand paper till. Oh and a finish till.


----------



## derosa

He has his moments especially when he has all the answers on something he knows nothing about. Worst can be his timing. He has a good disability case, both shoulders are wrecked, pinched nerves in his back, degenerative discs, and not enough of the knees left to do a knee replacement. He'd filied for ssdi in 2011 but the Hawaii system moves slow then his boat was damaged and he was trying to live on 250.00 a month. We got him here and they rejected his first claim, apparently uless it is certain specific types they are typically denied. So he had to contest the ruling and it took a year just to get a date before the judge. Now its been 6 weeks since and he still doesn't have the ruling despite the judge agreeing he met all the criteria. He is bumped to 1000 a month with the. VA but most of that is blown on beer and Copenhagen which is so gross. His worst is when he runs out of the Copenhagen, beer he can go without but he becomes mean without the Copenhagen and he goes through a can a day at over 6.00 a can.


----------



## JayT

Till's looking good, *Todd*. All reclaimed pine?

*Bob*, that elm is amazing. Hope you can get it to dry fairly straight, 'cuz it'll make some striking furniture.

I feel for you guys and the in-laws. From what I hear, I lucked out that my wife's dad passed away long before we met. The one in-law that can drive me nuts the fastest is my wife's mother-in-law.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT, the 3/4" stuff is pallets, most likely pine. The 1/2" is fencing, most likely ceder.

My father-in-law is the only one in the mix of our 4 that is tolerable for any amount of time. Our moms were a major factor in us moving from Ohio to Colorado. Half the country sometimes doesn't feel far enough.


----------



## chrisstef

The elm is gorgeous Bob. Is a little solar kiln in the works or what?

Im digging on the till Todd. Looks like you put in some good work on it.

Back to work Tuesday is better than Monday but still sucky. Really hoping to hear that weve sold the house today. Id really like to get back to normal life of making a mess, not making the bed, and not catering to other peoples schedules. The shop is lonely too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Actually tearing up from laughing at B's father-in-law posts….


----------



## KelvinGrove

We pause for this public service announcement -










We now return you to your regularly scheduled program….


----------



## john2005

Oh Bob, jealous I wasn't there for that revealing. Pretty sweet!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Hog.

That is beautiful Bob.

Good stuff Todd, I really like it. Show the end results if you get a chance please.

I agree Stef, it still feels like Monday. Hope you get some results today.


----------



## Buckethead

The elm…. Fabulous. Some serious book matched potential there.


----------



## ToddJB

Some follow up photos of Walden.

Walden photo bombing:









Walden intensly listening:









Walden using power tools:









Walden being interrogated:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who yelled at that dog? Poor thing.

That pickle juice is going to ruin that cast iron table top.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahahaha!

"The smell of haggis was just overwhelming"


----------



## JayT

That pickle juice is going to ruin that cast iron table top.

It's only a SawStop, so who cares?

Hilarious photo sequence, Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

The jar of pickles were to test the braking system.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You guys are goofballs. But I'm starting to feel better than I'm not the only one who has a tough time getting along with their mother… or in-laws.

Here's one for ya…from the LAST time we visited my mom. The 2nd night we were going to go out with friends and she was excited to watch our kids. When the time came….she had her "new boyfriend" over. To sum it up, he was a felon who still had an ankle monitoring device on. He was missing most of his front teeth and looked like he just walked off the oil rig. Might have been hog's dad for all I know.

Of course we were the bad guys for not letting her watch our small children with him around. My wife and I just laugh about now.

Anyway.Bob! I'm loving the elm. People saw elm, locust, hackberry….all kinds of stuff around here. I never buy any of it. Mostly because I'm ignorant about those varieties.

Nice job on the till Todd. I like it.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha, sounds like a classy guy, Red. Has he got the anklet off yet?


----------



## AnthonyReed

House arrest anklet and all?!??? Nice!

Kids will be fine… wtf is your problem Red?


----------



## jmartel

Exactly. It's not like he can go anywhere with them. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I know T….I'm such a I'm such a snob.

Couldn't tell ya Todd, she's on to some other loser now. Crazy part is, she's a fairly successful business woman…and could do much better. I had enough of that drama growing up. Glad I don't have to be around it anymore.

In-laws are the opposite extreme. I once caught my mother-in-law counting my empty beer bottles in the garage on thanksgiving. For some reason that really pissed me off…..lol.

edit- good one Jmart. lawl.


----------



## walden

Nice sequence Todd! I had no idea I was photographed so much. That's the last time those power tool guys will ever try and interrogate me!

Tony - The dog was fine. She was a sweetheart but did that face all day to get free food…


----------



## chrisstef

She was just figuring out how much spare change she could sneak out of your shop Red. Ya get a nickel a pop up here. Anything under 3.0% alcohol shouldn't count anyway so youre safe with a 12 rack of consumed Michelob Ultras.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang….Red….that is pretty screwed up. Reminds me of that skit from King of the Hill where Luann comes in crying about her mom and dad fighting and mom got mad 'cause he poured out her last beer so she stabbed him in the head with a fork which started a riot in the trailer park and the whole thing is going to be on real stories of the highway patrol!!!!!


----------



## bhog

Yeah, dude knows everything, and at times will just start spewing random words.

Red that was me, not my dad- I ruined your mom.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"....at times will just start spewing random words." - Hahah, bullsh!t.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL Hog

"I did it like this, I did it like that, I did it with a wiffle ball bat"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hog- You and half my hometown. I'm over it. lawl.

Tim- good stuff. I love king of the hill. "Dammit Bobby. There better be a naked cheerleader under your bed."


----------



## 7Footer

Hog - My dime is from Santos, Sao Paulo, Brasil, the land of the popozao. Nubian queen, nice work!
Ya go to keep on walkin', on da road to Zioonnn…... that whole Damian CD is great… Rastafari, all across de nee-ah-shawn.

The elm is gorgeous.

Love the plane till too Todd… What angle you use for the piece the soles will rest on?

Red that would make me really angry too, I got irritated just reading that. Agree with Stef though, piss beers shouldn't count.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya 7- I've never been afraid to call someone out. Beer-buzzed or not, me and the in-laws sat down and had a talky-talk. "But your such a great husband and father, why do you have to drink beer?" The horror.

By the end they agreed they could have worse son-in-laws than a guy who works his arse off then likes to drink beer and smoke brisket on his day off.

Glad I could post this all on the interwebz. hehehe. But I don't post anything I haven't or wouldn't say to someone in person anyway.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - dunno what angle it is. I just wung it. I can measure when I get home.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Semi trailer meet freight train. Trail mix anyone.

Last year I nearly plowed into load of frozen chicken in the same fashion.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol you plowed a load of frozen chickens … no wonder your inlaws were suspect on how much you been drinking.

Is that the story how big red came to be big blue (balls)?

Lemme guess it was all breast meat? Or better yet all thighs?

I can go for days on that post.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun stuff… or not. But kinda fun.

How were you able to avoid your incident BRK?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… friggin' Stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. It was at a crossing right outside the tyson chicken plant. I guess the semi's air brake hoses came undone straddled over the crossing. The dude backed up and jackknifed the trailer just in time. 
I bet he was a little more puckered than I was.


----------



## ToddJB

Anyone else notice the news didn't edit out the dude cussing at 45 seconds in the clip?

Breast, Thigh, or Leg… Red'll plow anything as long as it's cold and dead.


----------



## Buckethead

Best trailer jackknife of that driver's career. I wonder if he got a bonus?


----------



## jmartel

Red had to lay 'er down to avoid the accident. Much like a lot of people who ride motorcycles without actually knowing how to ride them do.


----------



## walden

Man Red…I bet close calls happen all the time. People just don't seem to get it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good ears Todd. I got a pretty good chuckle out of the dude screeching, "we're gonna die."

Jmart- ya, I have no doubt that engineer put the train in an "emergency brake application", but it's usually too late. Going 50mph it takes at least a half mile to stop depending on the weight of your train.

My crossing soapbox: I work on the busiest freight rail corridor in the country. We have 2 or 3 main lines the entire way. The majority of my close calls (just had one yesterday) is when another train clears the crossing going the other direction and my train is just coming up on it. Once a train clears, people just dart out there and don't consider that the other track is live and could have a train they couldn't see. Ticks me off. 
And please teach your kids to expect a train at any time. 
Off soapbox.

I haven't had a crossing accident yet. Lotta close calls. A couple years ago the brakeman on my crew messed up and got his foot amputated via rail car. By far the worst day of my career.


----------



## jmartel

Well if it would have been a female brakeman you could have called her Peg or Eileen after that incident.


----------



## Buckethead

Too soon?


----------



## chrisstef

Nobody can hang with him any more, hes a real drag.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh no, He's a drummer, so he's got a custom bass pedal now. LAWL

Ah well. Can you tell I was bored in a hotel? Time to go play frogger on the rails.


----------



## john2005

Eileen?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Really?

I-lean.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, at least you're in the Midwest where people know not to stop on rr tracks. In New England people would stop on tracks all the time.

Woke up, got on a old timey pirate ship, snorkeled, drank rum and ate BBQ chickens (settle down, red). Sobered up and ready to go back out. Cheers fellas.


----------



## Slyy

Sounds like the pirate life for Dan: peg legs and parakeets. Probably better than chickens Red, they can talk back!

I'm not sure the Midwesterners are worth the credit there Dan either, far as rail crossings are concerned. In my town here (granted OK isn't "true" Midwest) we have one hell of a busy north/south rail line that has 80+ car loads come through about every half hour to the hour. Often trains going both ways, sometimes one stops, sometimes not. The tracks just about split this town of almost 150,000 straight in half. You gotta cross the tracks to just about get anywhere from anywhere else. It blows my mind how many freaking people will stop at lights and just park right over the tracks. It's amazing that hardly any accidents happen. I hear and see trains on those two lines all the time, I sorta feel that anyone who gets bit by them probably deserves, or at least earned it, in the long run.


----------



## WayneC

I live right at the intersection of a major north / south and east-west railways in California. The main north south railway is about 1/2 mile from the house. I work by a huge rail yard in Roseville, CA. In the 70s they had a major munitions train explode at the Roseville. Train was full of 500 LB bombs. We also have a number of Railroad museums in the area. Hopefully enough to keep Red's foamer friends off the tracks.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, we had a car get tagged this weekend. No one hurt, looks like shallow end of the gene pool thing!


----------



## jmartel

Where you at, Dan?


----------



## ToddJB

7 - the planes sit at a 60.5 degree angle.


----------



## bhog

Yeah he does. The words are kinda on topic to what evs he's trying to tell me at the time though.

Got the Jorgys today- no breaks. They seem decent.


----------



## Pezking7p

In Iowa we were engrained with "don't stop on rr tracks, idiot!". Trains terrify me.

Jmart, I'm in St Martin. We went to have dinner at a bar in a marina. Best fish and chips I've had since I left New England. And more rum. The roads here are really scary and caused some puckered b-holes on the ride home.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dinner.


----------



## chrisstef

Love the virgin islands. A vibe like nothin else ive experienced. I drove on st. John during our honeymoon. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Pezking7p

The atmosphere here is amazing. I haven't thought about work all day.

So I somehow delaminated my #7 plane iron, plus the sole still wasn't the flattest. What are my options for replacements? Lie nielsen or a stanley type model? Any new options other than lie nielsen? I'm not super keen on spending $400 on a jointer plane. I'm more in the $100 ballpark.


----------



## walden

Dan-I bought the Lie Nielsen. It is a great plane, but almost twice as heavy as an old stanley. It can wear you out pretty quick.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Pez!


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, beautiful location


----------



## summerfi

Cool vintage video on redwood logging. Some railroads too.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Geez Dan, I am not all that much of a beach person and you have me convinced.

My vacation starts this Friday. After today, I am ready. Between the whole Santa Barbara thing and today being the day we announced our annual exercise (want to guess what the scenario is?) the danged phone never stopped. I hate to say it but painting the house for two weeks looks like a breeze!

And Red, it might be helpful to note that the morons who don't know how to deal with the intersection of a street and a railroad don't do any better at the intersection of two streets! I am convinced that half the people out there should not have a driver's license.

And for real stupidity, try this one. I feel for the family but geeze-o-pete people…

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/18-year-old-drowns-lake-allatoona-bartow/nf7By/

Anyway…got to argue with the wife's truck a while this evening…beginning to look like it will be easier to replace the whole driver side door than trying to rebuild all the window crap. Regulator rebuild is a breeze compared to trying to put new guide pads in.

On the up side..got some shop time. The current project is taking shape.

Time for some King Of The Hill re-runs. (I want to see if Bobby really does have a naked cheer leader under the bed!)


----------



## jmartel

Gotta come to Seattle. There's nothing as good as wild salmon fish and chips. Blows the other fish and chips out of the water.


----------



## Pezking7p

They…FRY the salmon? I always wanted to live in one of those fancy house boats but I can't condone the breading and frying of salmon. No sir.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Todd! My guess was 60, man was I off!

Wild salmon, bomb. I go out on the mouth of the Columbia on a guide every year and then on a few of the other rivers later in the summer with the pops on his boat… nothing better than freshly caught salmon.

Hey Red I noticed the Rockler ad has one of those variable temp woodburning kits in their ad that came a few days ago if you're still looking…. probably about the same as the everyday amazon price though!


----------



## Mosquito

285 posts behind… what a weekend


----------



## ToddJB

I hope it was worth it, Mos.

Congrats, again.


----------



## john2005

Congrats Mos!

Thanks for picken that up T.


----------



## jmartel

I'm telling you right now, Dan. You gotta try it. But only from a place that knows what they are doing. I go to a place that's at fisherman's terminal. They are the guys that the fisherman eat at. They know how to batter and fry some salmon.

Normally I'm a glazed salmon or smoked salmon kind of guy, but this stuff is great.

Maybe I'll get some for lunch since I'll be working there on a fish boat tomorrow.


----------



## JayT

Hey, Mos, glad to see you survived. Congrats to you and the new Mrs. Mos.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mos, congrats! Did you and I get married on the same day? (The 24th).

No call back from the deep sea fishing guide so it looks like I'll be forced to sit by the beach and cruise the bay for tools.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Mos! Good luck to you and the new bride.

Got the final comeback on the house offer last night … womp womp womp …. its a no go, we're still 15k apart. Suck my pastey white behind, I wanted this one to go through and be done. Unless the old boy can get crafty on it the game continues.

Edit - congrats to you as well Dan. All you wild guys going out and getting married like that.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Fish and chips…everyone bad mouths deep fried food (at least, all the Prius drivers do) but the truth is, from a health standpoint deep fried foods are far better for you. World wide, parasites and food borne illness kills way more people than obesity ever does and there is no known critter or pathogen which can survive the deep frying process!

So turn up the Fry Daddy and have at it!


----------



## chrisstef

I highly subscribe to the above statement ^


----------



## Pezking7p

I love me some fried food. I guess if I ever find myself in Seattle I'll look for some fried salmon.

I get mad anytime something is generically labelled as "healthy" or "unhealthy". Very few things are actually bad for you, but almost everything will kill you if you eat too much of it.


----------



## Buckethead

I just get mad about everything. I figure if I'm bitter enough, I won't need to spend so much on coffee.


----------



## bhog

^ bucket sips hytop instant coffee.


----------



## theoldfart

^ a rule to live by! I'm there.


----------



## Buckethead

I had a dream about Sigmund Freud. It reminded me of the time I went shopping with Karl Marx.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Everybody cheer!!!

COFFEE!!! COFFEE!!

IT'S OUR DRINK!!!!

IF WE DON'T HAVE IT

WE CAN'T THINK!!!


----------



## JayT

Dang, Tim with some wisdom about eating habits and Bucket is turning philosophical on us.

Am I on the right thread?

Edit: Yep, Tim just saved my sanity with a bad cheer.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, sorry to hear 'bout the house. 15K is a pretty big gap, especially since you're only asking 37K.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I had a dream about Sigmund Freud. It reminded me of the time I went shopping with Karl Marx." - Bucket, I don't care what Shane says about you, you are solid.

Congrats to the newly shackled.

Sorry to hear it Stef.


----------



## Mosquito

Mos, congrats! Did you and I get married on the same day? (The 24th).

That'd be the day, and it was a gorgeous weekend at the cabin (where the wedding was). Weather was great. Everything went fantastically, until the DJ got too drunk, but that was only for the last about 2 hours of the reception, so could have been worse.


----------



## Buckethead

DJ should be on the no fly list when working a gig. Was he hired help or a friend? If he was a friend, I can see him partaking in the libations. So anywho, congrats on the new marriage!

Just remember this: Marriage is grand. Divorce is a hundred grand. (Not inflation adjusted)


----------



## jordanp

Kelvin the only thing that can survive the deep frying is a mycotoxin which is heat stable and america's grain supply is universally contaminated with them unfortunately. Mycotoxins also survive the autoclave process.

Mycotoxins are how the drug company gets there sick rats.. just inject a rat for a few weeks with Aflotoxin B1 and in 5-6 weeks it has diabetes and then they can test there diabetes drug.. Same with cancer/Alzheimer's on and on..

However the only thing humans have ever cured us Ham and leather..


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats Mos.

Stef, 15k? That kinda sucks. There is a line of thought that the first offer is usually the best offer. I will say that the few weeks are crucial. After that traffic, and attention seem to fall quickly. Is the sale price based on what you need to get, or recent very similar sold comps?


----------



## chrisstef

At least you didn't have one of your boys catch him ripping chongers of coke like me. Glad the day went off without a hitch Mos.

Edit - Shane, I totally agree with the first being the best and hitting it while its hot. Ive all ready seen action die down heading into the second week here. Its both based on comps and what we need to get. Id say its moderately priced, maybe a touch on the high side. Its on for exactly what it was listed for when we bought it and im looking to get exactly what we paid for it in 08 with a bunch of work done to it. I know the market hasn't moved much but I wouldn't expect it to have dropped. Our plan moving forward is if it doesn't sell in 6 weeks were gonna pull it off and reevaluate. Maybe I update a bathroom or finish the basement and put it back on next summer. The good thing is that we don't NEED to move, but we'd like to. I can ride this thing out for another 2 years if needed. We honestly love the house but the 45 minute commute every weekend to see our friends and family gets old quick.


----------



## ShaneA

So that was you on the coke train, or the DJ?


----------



## Mosquito

DJ was hired, through the place we had the reception. Apparently he [used to] DJ'ed there all the time. That part was nice, because then he knew their system and didn't have to bring and set up their own. They did a really good job at the beginning, through dinner, and kept people out on the floor for a quite a while (probably the most populated wedding dance floor I've seen in a long time, taking in the length of time it was populated for). But as the night wore on, the main DJ got a little too imbibed, the music got way too loud (he blew 2 of the speakers), and was only playing partial songs before changing.

I'll be sending them an e-mail later this week to let them know that they did a great job at first, but we didn't appreciate the unprofessional demonstration as the night wound down.


----------



## Buckethead

Coke train? Talk about foamers lining up…


----------



## walden

Congrats to Mos and Dan. You'll make a great couple.

Sorry to hear the news Stef. You never know. The buyers could come back to the table at your price. I had a similar thing happen when I sold my place. Two months later the people that had put in the first offer came back with a full price offer.

I'm off to Western CO for a week to visit a buddy. The teardrop is hitched and loaded.

Tim: Just yell that chant into the phone today when all the calls start coming in again. It should make for a better day for you. Vacation is just around the corner.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So now it's bad to be all coked up while your DJ'ing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a good trip Walden, be safe.


----------



## chrisstef

Not me ridin the rails, I was never a partaker in the Casey Jones experience. He was actually the emcee for the band. I didn't say it was bad thing but im sure there were a few guys that wouldnt have minded him being a little more sharing considering we fed the whole band dinner. Sharing is caring ya know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Now you are tying to cop off the emcee? He needs to breakdown with you just because you threw him a pork chop? What, his jokes weren't payment enough? Do you realize the degradation he had to go through to get his bag? Some people… never satisfied.


----------



## jordanp

Tony i thought DJ's had to be coked up to do their job


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Driving a train, high on cocaine. That notion just crossed my mind.

Dan- Jumping back to the jointer. I'm not aware of any decent new jointers in that prices range. The Veritas BU no 7 is still $280. Your till in the vintage realm for that price. Maybe flatten the one you've got and put a hock iron in it?

Alright, no distracting me. I gotta get some shiznit done today. Didn't get to bed til 4am. Where's my coffee?


----------



## AnthonyReed

As did I Jordan.

Enjoy the coffee and g'luck on the shiznit doin'.


----------



## Slyy

Well, leaving for Memphis tomorrow but get to come in to work on my day off to have my first ever visit with hospital corporate big wig lawyers regarding a case! Joy of joys, at least they're paying me double time to come in on vacation! Wish me luck gents!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhg! Best of luck Jake.


----------



## ShaneA

Jake, be sure to wipe the excess coke from the nostrils. Makes you more likely to be taken seriously. Not that I would know. But, it was something Tony told me before my last interview.


----------



## Slyy

One good bit before I left to clear the mind, I think I got it all off. None the wiser!!


----------



## chrisstef

Im just saying for the $1,000 clams we spend feeding dude n his band along with their regular fee he could have hooked my boys up with a lil booger sugar. Im not sayin he should be tossin out 8 balls like they were free tee shirts at a basketball game but getting all pinned to the ceiling by yourself never seemed like much fun to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know, as well as I do, where "just a little bump" leads to. Next you have a strawberry on your hands making offers for another freebie…. Plus, then mouths start flappin' and everyone is asking for action.

Some people need the lift to get the job done Stef, just like Jordan mentioned.

It is not easy or cheap being a cokehead but damn it is fun to watch them.


----------



## 7Footer

^True dat, on all points. Lol, tossin' out 8 balls like they were free t-shirts at a b-ball game… Oh the stories.

Working on a couple growler totes for a co-worker, and I found the "Colleged" font from Animal House, I love it, the other is Rockwell Extra Bold. Added some magnets on the side to hold the caps and a hole in the middle to let the bottle drain (easy Hog).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice 7'! They look great.


----------



## chrisstef

Those are lookin real tight 7. You movin any of em? I also never really thought about it but whats the reasoning behind the screen name 7 footer? Got a thing for centers?


----------



## Buckethead

7'er is a reference to the rim height at which he can dunk a basketball. One of the mini balls, though. He can nearly palm that sucker.


----------



## ToddJB

What's the reasoning behind "chrisst ef"?


----------



## chrisstef

I bet if his palms weren't so greasy he wouldn't have so many issues Bucket.

Well, if you got a better way to swear im all ears Todd


----------



## ToddJB

"I'm all ears" - I heard that about you, but I didn't mention it, because I heard (on my normal sized ears) that you were sensitive about it


----------



## chrisstef

Ha! Its true i do have big ears with floppy lobes to boot. Not scared to admit it. I embrace my outward appearance and bolster it with an even weirder inner psyche.


----------



## 7Footer

I can hang on the rim with my elbow and still be standing flat footed on a 7 foot rim.

Big money no whammies, I'm not actually 7 feet tall, I'm only 6'6 1/2" (I do have a 6'11" wingspan though). One of my best friends who is on the vertically challenged side use to always call me that in college and it just kind of stuck, next to him I look like a 7 footer. I guess old Ted wouldn't be too happy, maybe I need to dig up his "what does your nickname mean" thread and explain myself, explain why I've been living a lie!

Moving a few of them, everyone wants pricing and I've been trying to decide how to break it down based on how many people would want. I think that the 22 oz, totes are going to go over even better than the growler totes, I made a 3 and 4 pack and the four pack seemed too bulky because i made it out of 3/4 material, the 3 pack was much more proportionate. But I whipped them together too quick to present them to any potential buyers, need to make a couple more that I feel better presenting. 









Edit: I feel like both of the handles need to be re-worked on these, I don't like the flat one on the 4 pack and the 3 pack one has a bunch of eff ups, I mis-measured and had to sand out the insides of the rails a little to get the bottles to fit, lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You painted a cityscape on the backside of your drywall? You need to get out and get some fresh air into those overgrown lungs….


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way Stef, how did the steeple wood turn out? Anything cool in that?


----------



## 7Footer

Lol no, thats acutally Ikea fabric, was a temp fix until I get to remodel the little bathroom behind my shop. Thats actually the backside of the fabric. Had to put something up there so I dont have to drop deuces out in the open. Way better to look at than drywall though.

This is what it looks like from the front


----------



## chrisstef

KG - it appears to be red oak. The boys saved me 8 pieces that are like 3"x4"x4'. Theyre dirty as hell and rough sawn so its tough to tell what they really look like. Maybe ill bring one home tonight and see what it looks like under 150 years of dirt. Theres an outside chance its chestnut but i need a good cut to tell for sure.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - I like the 3 banger way better. Super classy.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - I just saw you edit. The sanded rails is what really does it for me. I say keep that in the design.


----------



## Buckethead

Speaking of class… Having deuce dropping apparatus in the workshop. That. Is. Classy.


----------



## 7Footer

Me too, and I only torched the 4 pack because I screwed up cutting the dados and had some tearout, and it's plywood. Appreciate the feedback though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whew! I thought you were including a picture of the deuce from reading the email.

Agreed, the rails make it.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, you still have emails coming from every update? Wow. That's a lot of emails. I just use the Pulse thing. I couldn't handle getting a billion emails a day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just on this thread. I like following it; it keeps me laughing. And when I am away from a pc it is easier to check email on my phone than to load the whole thread.


----------



## ToddJB

Braver man than I, but that's old news.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bunch of funny fu(ks on this thread. You ba$tards tend to keep a smile on my face.

Oh, and I don't facebook, twitter or any of that ilk so this is the extent of my online-social-ness.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I don't either, T. My wife calls this my "Old Man Facebook".


----------



## Buckethead

Laaaaawwwwwllllll

OMFB


----------



## chrisstef

Here's the mind bender of the day … How long would it take to cut out 50, 4'x4' chunks of 4-6" concrete, in a basement and dig it down 1'. Removing all the materials (concrete and dirt) through a hole in a floor 10'x10'. No heavy machinery can be put on either floor.

You hurt your back lawling BH?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Old man facebook is about right.

Hell if I know Stef. More than three days? Less than sixty? Isn't that what they pay you to guestimate?

So how long?


----------



## ToddJB

Is a jackhammer heavy machinery?


----------



## jmartel

Hey, not all of us are old. Some of us here like myself are in the prime facebook age range. I joined facebook back when you needed an invite code from someone and a college email address. None of this "everyone can join" and "I make a facebook page for my car/baby/dog" crap.


----------



## ToddJB

What about deck cord?


----------



## theoldfart

C4 maybe?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Easy tiger, I don't think anyone is challenging how cutting edge you are.

Deck cord?

Oh hell yes! C4!!! I vote for that.


----------



## chrisstef

Jack hammer is not heavy equip. By HE I mean bobcat, forklift, stuff like that. I dunno what a deck cord is.

Ive got it figured and yes, its what they pay me to do lol. It took me a few hours to wrap my brain around it though. Was just one of those real odd situations where I ask myself what in the hell is an architect thinking when he drew this thing up.

Edit - im hiring OF as my technical consultant. C mothafuggin 4 everydamnthang!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't start ripping on the engineers Stef, Jmart is already riled up.


----------



## theoldfart

Think maybe Det Cord? (detonation) explosive rope!


----------



## theoldfart

Thinking about Bill Muray's/Dan Ackroid character in Caddy Shack. I have a woodchuck problem in my gardens…......


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry, Det Cord. Linear Explosive. Make boom go one way. Fun way to cut down trees.






My guess is a man 3.7 man hours a chunk. X 50. 185 man hours.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There was no Caddyshack II, Dan Aykroyd never played a grounds keeper. Take it back Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

^A purist? I'm shocked.

Edit
Be kind to old people with addled minds, it could be you someday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Next you will start spreading lies about a Godfather III being made…...

Det cord looks like a party.


----------



## theoldfart

It wasn't?


----------



## AnthonyReed

As for the woodchuck, I think you should go with a garrote. So it is real personal like.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony. I totally agree, never heard of Caddyshack II.

Todd, youre fired.

I figured 100 man days to cut the crete, remove the crete, excavate, and remove the dirt. And the ticket to the riddle is a conveyor belt and a gantry crane. Ill most likely not get the job though.

The Det cord looks like a hell of a lot of fun though. But sheesh explosives on some brass hinges. Even AF coulda kicked that one in.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"...conveyor belt and a gantry crane." - Fun puzzle pieces you get to fool with there. Might explain some of the synapse trajectory actually.

Eric would maul that door, all barefoot and growling.


----------



## Buckethead

Stef, if I had to win that job, and had to get it done afterwards, I would do so at about 55 man days, then go buy myself a boat.

A man day being $350 and the boat being under 20' and well used.

Still. Even with a Jack hammer and simple man power up the stairs, I think you could manage that fairly easily.

Some wheelbarrows would be employed at some point.

Is this in a hospital or other environment where you have severely restricted access to efficient debris removal?

Oh… And "Caddyshack"? Overrated. I'm more of a "You've got Mail" man.


----------



## ToddJB

100 man days? Your man day must only be 1.85 hours a day. Cause it should only take a real man 185 hours.


----------



## Mosquito

Was a good weekend at the cabin… (link to original image)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful Mos. Full definition is insane too.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tony claiming to be "social"... (snick snick snicker…)

Chris, does it have to come out in 4X4 chunks? Why not hole it and then start working your way out with jack hammers? And I was thinking about 4 guys for a week…160 man hours so Todd is about right if you include the sand bagging.


----------



## 7Footer

Sounds like a fun thing to figure out, but no fun at all executing a job like that Stef.

Man I'm glad I've got Old Man Facebook to keep me sane. 
I'm literally about to blow up on a friend of mine. I hired him to build a fence at my house, because as much as I'd like to do it myself (it's quite a bit of fence too, 240 feet, so I'm sure it would take me a month or 2 to finish if I wasn't able to take any time off), I just don't have the time right now and I wanted to have it done for this Grad party we're having on Sunday, AND he's giving me the homeboy price on the labor. My buddy works for a fence company. I mean fences aren't effing rocket science, I've never built one and guaran-phucking-tee I could build one that looks WAY better. Oh my god, I can't even piece my sentences together right now I am so fuming mad. I'm seriously contemplating telling him to beat it, go home and I'll take the next 2 days off of work to finish the thing myself.

If I was framing the fence between 2 posts that was on a pretty steep hill, like a 1 foot or maybe even 16" in drop off to the next post, I would probably start at the lowest point with a full length picket, so the pickets are as close to the ground as possible and run a string line and then trim the boards to fit with my mitre saw as I went up the hill…. I guess you could also cut angles for the framing between the posts and run the with the contour of the ground so the pickets are all full length, that probably wouldn't be much harder.. Am I wrong with that methodology????? I feel like he is being lazy, not wanting to trim any pickets, and I'm mad, I asked him if he wanted to use my mitre saw.

Wife called me with this news, and you all know what happens when the wifey doesn't like something that was done around the house, hubby ends up fixing it…. but a fence, really? Is it that hard, I don't want to have to move dirt around to cover a 12" gap under the fence.

Rant done, for now…. what you guys think I should do? I'll take a pic when I get home if what I am saying isn't making sense.

See I couldn't post anything like this on facebook!


----------



## chrisstef

So youre saying that he built a fence that in some spots has a 1' gap on the bottom to make up for the change in grade? Id lose my chit bro, that's the most half assed way ive ever heard of doing such a thing. Trim the pickets and make it right or youre fired.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah if wifey explained it right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have to call him and tell him what is up 7'. That's not acceptable, it needs to be done to your expectations regardless of who is doing it. Friendship and money mixing usually ends badly I have found.

I said social-ness Tim, pretty accurate.


----------



## widdle

Dude..tell him to stop…Say you're re thinking the design…You dont want to look at a hack fence for the next 20 years..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I once told a neighbor twice my age to stop what he was doing when building a fence. He didn't have a stringline across the top so I knew it was gonna be bad. I showed him how to go down the line with a picket and a string to make it look decent.(gradually follow grades while not having a gap at the bottom) I told him I knew he paid for his fence, but I have to look at it for 20 years too.

I've never been afraid of confrontation. You guys have probably noticed.

I would be ticked to 7.


----------



## Buckethead

There's a thousand ways to skin a cat.

Maybe you should have hired your friend to skin a cat instead of building a fence?

Just tryin to help here, folks.


----------



## chrisstef

And correct me if im wrong but a fence is designed for keeping things corralled in a particular area. That post pissed me off and I didnt pay a nickel. If you couldn't do the job right why did you take it on? Because you wanted to scam your boy out of some money? Send me his phone number.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Hahah!


----------



## JayT

Yep, the two ways I'm most familiar with doing fence is either to follow the contour or run straight lines between posts, either angled or stepped, depending on the grade. In neither instance is there a large gap between pickets and ground. 1-2 inches for weed trimming is pretty normal, but nothing more. Either the bottom of the pickets get cut or dirt work gets done to keep the gap fairly consistent.

Unfortunately, that is what happens when we hire friends to do work. You either get the job done right by treating him like a contractor and lose a friend or you keep the friend and redo the job on your own dime.


----------



## Buckethead

There is also the option of racking the panel if your yard has a fairly continuous slope to it. Some people prefer that to a stepped fence. Especially when the steps are erratic or irregular.

At any rate… No job should be let out to friends unless they're working free or under strict supervision. JMHO.

(That way you can treat them with kid gloves, or iron fist, as the case requires)


----------



## jmartel

No leg to stand on, just like Red's former brakeman named Eileen, right?


----------



## 7Footer

^I see what you did there… Well done.

I'm gonna have the wife text me a pic of the fence when she gets back home….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep, now you guys know the story of 3 railroaders; Fred, Eileen, and Rojo bonito.

7- if it's individual pickets, it's hard to imagine a situation where you couldn't pop off the pickets and rectify.


----------



## ShaneA

Umm, Casey Jones…the most famous of the all. How could you omit him from your list?


----------



## jordanp

Anyone use a biscuit jointer?
Someone gave these to me and I have no use for them.


----------



## 7Footer

True Red, but he is using those ring shank nails like JayT referenced…. Probably be some split boards in the removal process, I think I'm just so frustrated because the whole point of having a friend do this was so it will be done before this graduation party on Sunday… But whatever it takes, I just want the fence to look good!


----------



## widdle

May have to splurge and get a sixer of o'douls for the fence pics…hope it looks better than it sounds..


----------



## Hammerthumb

Someone say O'Doulls?


----------



## widdle

yeah..The red o'douls are pretty good..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It happened. Really. Just sayin'


----------



## jordanp

My dad gave me an O'doulls at a young age to try and gross me out and make me not want to try beer again when I got older..

It backfired I loved the taste of it.


----------



## ToddJB

The lil lady had her 2 month shots today. 4 hours layer she's still giving blood curdling screams. Poor thing, and poor poppa.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, Good Show. Thanks for the post.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

Awesome


----------



## squazo

I started out learning how to build cabinets because I am remodeling my house. so pretty much everything from electric to plumbing to drywall and framing and.. . . well just about damn near everything. But I must admit that so far cabinets from scratch is my favorite(which is why I joined in the first place)


----------



## Buckethead

Some hand saw veneer action, stef? I'm thinking a set of ping pong paddles is in order.

Random…

Okay… I'm thinking about selling my jointer and thickness planer and upgrading the thickness planer, and getting one of those 90 degree skewed LN Stanley copy type planes. Help keep my hand jointing in check.

I saw a steel city helical for 499 in a FWW magazine at the local Barnes and Noble the other day.

I paid 150 for a 6-1/8 craftsman in very nice shape, and fiddy for a tired old delta lunch box. I can probably pull three billies out of the two. But I just spent 700 in one sentence. Child's play some days, but today that seems like a lot of dough.


----------



## ToddJB

Squazo, learning cabinets is on my to do list. I have pretty much the same story with having to learn it all to fix my ol house up. So right after those ping pong paddles it'll be cabs.


----------



## 7Footer

For some reason my phone won't let me upload pictures.. The fence not as bad as I was expecting,  but still a bit shotty for my expectations. Will post a couple pics in a little bit when I get to the puter.


----------



## Pezking7p

Came here expecting fence pics. Leaving disappointed.

I don't think I've ever made a fence but seriously, how hard can it be? Time to have a come to Jesus talk with your bro.


----------



## 7Footer

So this the hill i was talking about, he didn't get put up the pickets yet… but he's going to have to trim them to fit, there's no other way, the bottom cross piece is only about an inch or 2 from the ground. There's a couple spots on the other side that still irritate me a bit.










Steps aren't even









This is the gap from the right section on the above picture… not taking those little tags off the bottom irritates me for some reason too…. i dont know maybe i'm just getting too picky now.


















here's the gap from this section from the ^ pic, this one I can live with because there is enough room to add some dirt and level the ground… But I moved enough dirt last summer when I build all those retaining walls.









This really bothers me though, this is the first thing I see when I look straight out the door of my kitchen.









A little bit relieved but still not happy.


----------



## 489tad

7 I'm with you that would drive be nuts. Plant some boxwoods I guess.

T


----------



## widdle

I think it looks pretty good..yeah the price tags gotta go.. his math looks a little better in your first pic, as far as the steps go, in pic one do to the style of the fencing it may look worse if the bottoms are cut parralel to grade ? If you ask him to run accurate string lines top and bottom ( of fence boards )It's a good way of avoiding going backwards..
there is some weird combo of plumb, level and following grade in pic two…


----------



## Buckethead

I'm seeing some fairly easy fixes. In the "steps aren't even" photo, take down two panels, the center and right one, and cut the bottoms to better match grade, and that should clean up the uneven steps. In fact it looks to me like it would eliminate three, and leave just the one step at the left most panel. Obviously, cut posts to match. Same on those in the later shots.

I can see how he wanted to keep panels square, but on uneven and or sloped terrain, it just doesn't work. You keep the tops true, and put the hacking to the dirt.

Also… Tell your buddy, if he lays any sod in finishing up the job…. Green side up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Can you snip/unscrew where the rails attach to the posts and drop the whole panels? That's what I'd do….and dig out or trim the bottom of the pickets on the high end of the grade. 
It's not as bad as I expected. There's one on my street that's way worse.

Here's some nice tools for sale. Not sure if you'd have to join the woodtalk forum to inquire though.

http://www.woodtalkonline.com/topic/14398-all-my-hand-tools-are-for-sale/

^Thought of Pez with the WR no 7


----------



## 489tad

Picture did not post before. I finally got luck at a big box store. Menards has a random wood section, oak and maple. Needed a piece of oak for flooring. Rifled through the maple and found this beauty. 4.00 bft.


----------



## widdle

woodtalk online Red ? What's really goin on ?


----------



## john2005

Alright, just got caught up. Buckets cat skinning had me rolling. Kindof a bummer 7 but doesn't look too bad. I think I can see where he was goin with that. The whole gap underneath it so big you could crawl under it is pretty retarded though. Having put up literally miles of fence, it's not how I would have done it.

Heres a funny one for y'all. I got a job as a teenager with a ranch my step brother had worked at. One of my first jobs with them was to tear down 1/2 mile of fence my stepbrother had just put up before getting fired for laziness. The cows kept pushing the new fence over so I was sent up to see what was up. The posts were supposed to be in 3' holes. What I found was every post in a 1' hole with 2' cut off. Friggen classic.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe. I've seen a few fences blow over where guys just poured in the dry cement mix.

Ya Widdle, that's where all the real woodworkers are…...

Nah, I've never been on there. But Marc Spagyerholeo is on my facebook and he posted that link.


----------



## widdle

Good move by your brother…
a carpenter friend of mine had a party quite a few years ago…Had a fire pit going all night..Soo by the end of the night every ones hammered including his boss.. finally we noticed all the fire lumber was cut up rafters, both the head cuts and the seat cuts…Dude had missed cut like 20 commons and brought them home soo they werent on site..good stuff


----------



## widdle

Yeah..ok red..


----------



## 7Footer

Talked to my friend tonight… he tried to tell me that the reason there are a few larger gaps is because of the style, because it's a good neighbor fence and that's how it has to be done with the steps. Bullish, Don't BS a BS'er. I said then why don't any I see any other good neighbor fences with huge gaps between the ground and the bottom of the picket, but he just kept going in circles with me. I told him this isn't going to end well, I'm not cool with it.


----------



## widdle

At this point you may be able to get some longer material where needed and re use the 5" 11"( after squaring up the bottoms and losing the price tags ) on another section..


----------



## chrisstef

Ill agree that its not as bad as I thought it was going to be but a little bit of shovel time would have gone a long way in making it look right. "If its worth doin, its worth doin right."

Widdle I wouldn't have pegged you as being so saggy in the chest section bud ^

My hand saw veneering didn't go that well last night. Ive got a good bit of planing to do. Proves that even with a sharp saw, if you cant saw straight, its gonna suck. Spanish cedar for some lining of a dovetailed box that's been on the shelf for a year. Make the shop smell good.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, ballsy move on the hand saw veneer. I made some cherry stuff last night but used the BS. Doing an inlay on the grandaughter project.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea it was and it didn't really pay off I should have just changed the blade in the bandsaw. Ive still got enough material to remake it all once I flatten it back out on the jointer. Chalk it up to a learning experience.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it Smitty.

Sorry you are not getting the results you'd hoped for 7'. It needs to be to your liking otherwise it will agitate you every time you look at it.

Nice score Dan.

Too funny John.

Nothing ventured noting gained Stef. Learning is not over rated, plus I bet it wasn't a displeasing activity.


----------



## AnthonyReed

lol @ geriatric fencing.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## john2005

I wanna know how Widdle obtained a pic of 7'ers fencing buddy. It does explain a lot about the fence though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh!t….


----------



## john2005

Hahaha, Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I need that picture for my desktop.

Inspiring work Mr. JB.


----------



## ToddJB

If you google "Old People Fencing" there is a funny meme to go along, but not appropriate for the kids.


----------



## chrisstef

Widdle's been know to rock a fencing jacket around them Gerri's in the pic. And just a fencing jacket.










Freshly spilt brats! Get cha brats here!


----------



## 7Footer

Good Stuff Widdle, and Todd, and Stef. There's been a good amount of Google image search skillz displayed as of late.

It's not as bad as I was expecting when I got home last night too, but being a woodworker I see so many little mistakes that others don't and it just really chaps my arse. He called and apologized for giving me the run around. There's one other thing I forgot to take a pic of, he cut one post to short and the boards are sticking up about 6 inches above the post on one end, so much for post caps I guess.

Found a local lumber company that sells the fence boards in 8' boards, and gonna make him go pick enough of those up to make it right, at least he's trying. Really just seems like he bit off a little more than he could chew and started to panic.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - I like the way this is turning out. He's learning, you're getting what you want, and we're being entertained in the midst.


----------



## ToddJB

I will start by saying I am far away from being a conspericary theroy guy, though I do enjoy me some X-files on Netflix.

But if this is real, which it appears to be, that shizzz is cray

http://www.redflagnews.com/headlines/fbi-opens-files-proving-hitler-went-to-argentina


----------



## Buckethead

I had ice cream sandwiches with him and Elvis at a monster truck rally back in the eighties. "Dolpho" was chill, but Elvis was a bit of a biznatch.

It made me wonder if I had killed millions of people, rather than slay the ladies, would I be more mellow now?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd are you wearing your tinfoil hat this morning?

The eighties were such a colorful decade.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I figured I would be inviting that. I just found it super interesting. Did you link to the actual declassified FBI files? Seems legit to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're right, not just anyone can make a .pdf file. Legit.

Fricken' stoners….


----------



## j_dubb

Man this thread moves entirely too fast. A belated addition to the conversation yesterday.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hum…here is from FBI.gov: http://vault.fbi.gov/adolf-hitler/adolf-hitler-part-01-of-04

If FBI agents were as cautious then as the ones I work with now I think that pretty much anything of this size would have been reported. And if the report came in forwarding it to the war department would have been either A) here you go if you want to find out if there is something to this or B) Let's have some fun with the Army and pass this along to them.

While it does NOT indicate Hitler was moved out of Germany it does suggest that they wanted to confirm or deny the possibility. If I were in the FBI's shoes I would not want to be the one who didn't report this and then find out, what the hell?


> Dolphi and Eva are sitting in the mountains sipping cold beers


? Who knew???

In short, the agent was practicing good CYA


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mossad would have disrupted his serenity had he made it out of Germany.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaha…Tinfoil hat

That is pretty interesting though… I just find it hard to believe that anything of that magnitude could have been covered up for this long, especially if that many people knew about it. But another interesting thing is there are many other accounts that Germans escaped to Argentina and were later hunted down by Israeli's and taken to trial… Crazy world we live in.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I think Tony has hit the nail on the head (unusual as that is for him). Mossad whacked a lot of Germans after the war and a number in South America. A lot of wealth was smuggled to Argentina during the war (not everyone in Germany was convinced they would win) and several pieces of art have been recovered there over the years.

I tend not to believe the stories about Hitler because I don't think you would have ever gotten him to plan for that contingency. When things fell apart nobody would have risked exposing their own "treason" by saying hey dude…why don't ya ride over to SA with me and the missus…Christmas comes in the middle of summer but other than that, it's all good.

Hitler would have had them shot on the spot.


----------



## ToddJB

I will concede that I am not a history buff. So I don't have much of a dog in this fight. But just found it super interesting.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bless your heart.

Mean it.


----------



## jmartel

My office for the day. Not too bad. Cleanest fish boat I've ever been on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whatcha doin'?


----------



## 7Footer

I think we all have a little bit of this in us, I'm starting to feel like this with my whole fence debacle! 
https://screen.yahoo.com/phil-hartman-snl-skits/anal-retentive-carpenter-000000987.html


----------



## ToddJB

You know what they say about anal retentive carpenters - it's all good until you get brutally murdered by your wife.


----------



## jmartel

At the moment, sitting on deck. Shortly? Sitting in one of the fish holds.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahah … murder / suicides are fun.

How very literal of you Jmart. Have a good sit.


----------



## jmartel

We put those concrete blocks on board and move them around. We measure how far the boat moves when we move blocks, and that combined with calculations and a geometry file of the hull can tell us the stability of the vessel. We can then come up with a few hundred conditions based off of various tank loadings, hold loadings, ice from the Bering sea, etc and how the boat will be able to handle it.


----------



## chrisstef

Had to make a swing through one of the typically overpriced New England antique shops during my travels today. The last time I was there they had a ton of hand saws but they were severely over valuing their existence. Well, they must have hung around for too long and they cut the pricing a bit. I scooped up what I believe is a Disston No. 99. for $25. One of Disston's high end saws made from London Spring Steel. Hopefully a quick cleaning tonight will prove my guess right:


----------



## john2005

I think all we have really accomplished today is that Tony doesn't believe the FBI uses PDF files. I tell ya, the information gained from this thread…..


----------



## jmartel

And now I'm in the hold.


----------



## Buckethead

Let's get with the program here, j mart. Need better pics.

There must be some sort of phallic looking apparatus on that vessel that is close to a couple orbs where the proper perspective makes them look kawk and bawlish. Isn't that the point of this thread?

And you came soooo close.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Jmart.
Conditions based off of ice from the Bering sea, as in its concentration? How many of you constitute the "we"? What is ultimately done with the calculations you gather? Is there a specific name for the activity/calculating you are doing? If you don't have time for my inane questions I understand.

Nice grab Stef, congrats.

Haha John.


----------



## jmartel

As in how much ice is on the boat. You take a profile of the boat and an overhead view to figure out the area, and then use a calc based on how far north the fishery is.

There's 2 people typically on the actual incline test, sometimes 3 on a large boat or if someone is new. I will be doing all the calcs for this one though over the next 2 weeks.

Name is an incline test. Coast guard requires one when you do a re-powering (swapping out engines) or when you have an aggregate change of 2% of the vessels weight. Adding and removing both count against you, even if it's the same weight. Typically whatever society the vessel is classed under has specific rules that must be followed for the calcs. If it's uninspected, then it defaults to coast guard rules.

Same goes for tugboats, barges, cargo ships, passenger vessels, etc. just different criteria for each type of vessel.


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno bucket, if I work hard enough I can make out a C&B there, all though it would be inverted. See that there 2×4 and the tank above …. how'd you get the beans on top of the frank?

Thanks T. If its indeed a No. 99 is a pretty scarce saw. I cant even find one for sale on the bay and the only article I can come up with is by Matt Cianci, who's basically frothing at the mouth over owning one. We'll see what it looks like when I strip her down tonight.


----------



## KelvinGrove

HOLY CRAP!!!!

Went to the big orange box during lunch and LOOKIE WHAT I FOUND!


----------



## ToddJB

Semi-Automatic Battery Charger?


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, did you find that in an FBI pdf?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef actually referred to Matt Cianci as a foamer!


----------



## Buckethead




----------



## KelvinGrove

Anybody have a source for .223 hollow point nails?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Interesting Jmart, thank you.

I hear that .17 hmr is the hot ticket for varmints Tim, your .223 may be overkill and less cost effective.


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your wife has vanity plates Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Well my birthday is a week away so maybe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ You can do better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How do those kisses taste? Snowball-ish? Salty? Like mom's?


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, I see you went with the Lexus finally. I was wondering how one could afford such a car… now I know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^See Stef? Like that.

I do what I need to in order to get by Todd, no shame in my game.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill try again.

It was hard to see who was driving with the glare i caught off of the drivers bald head. All i could make out was a long goatee and a blazer.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ snowballish.


----------



## jmartel

This is for you fried salmon haters


----------



## chrisstef

Smells like Tonys undies ^


----------



## Hammerthumb

Love fried salmon. But have been know to consume without cooking.


----------



## ToddJB

Paul, that you and your dad?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - I wish I was that young. Its actually my boss and his nephew. I go fishing up in Washington once or twice a year. Really try to catch the Silver run in the fall on the Skykomish, but this is in the Columbia river.


----------



## 7Footer

Ellensburg, like E-Burg WA? One of my best friends went to CWU in E-Burg. He's from out in the middle of nowhere in Northern WA, by Coulee City, Almira I think it is…. That kinda looks like the Columbia…


----------



## Hammerthumb

This is at the mouth of the Columbia. Where I really like to fish is just outside of Seattle/Bellevue area on some of the smaller rivers.


----------



## jordanp

Break time..


----------



## ToddJB

Jordan, that is calander worthy. Mos, JayT take note.


----------



## Slyy

Pulling my best Tony here!


----------



## chrisstef

Naked. In the fountain. Double do dare ya. ^


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Memphis, I do believe. Very nice.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jordon, Petersons shows class!


----------



## chrisstef

Repeat post:

Aww yeaa!!










Aww aww yea!! (99 stamp)


----------



## Slyy

Memphis Peabody, and the supposedly famous Ducks. Bout to go have my first Memphis BBQ!
Farm team was out playing a game, might try and take one in!

Now that is a sexy looking saw plate Stef!


----------



## Buckethead

Scoreboard!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jake, must get to Rendevous downtown… You're right there! Best ever…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, wonderful score…


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty stoked. Little if any pitting, clear etch, and stamped!


----------



## Slyy




----------



## ToddJB

Stef, congrats! That's going to be a beauty.


----------



## widdle

do any of you guys recommend this book ?


----------



## jmartel

For Los Angeles? Probably not.


----------



## Slyy

Oklahoma we get about 3" a year, seems legit Widdle!!

Walking in Memphis as it were:


----------



## derosa

Widdle,I picked up a copy just before I moved and although I spent a lot of time going through I haven't had the time to build any yet. Seems like a straight forward book that's reasonably easy to follow. Could have used a pair to get into the shop this last year, with th the drifts that never stop here I would have grass for the first 50 feet, a 30'wide 4' deep drift and grass for the last 20''.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You at Beale St Jake?


----------



## Slyy

Yeah, first time here Paul! Fun times!!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I spent a drunken night or two at BB Kings place. Good tunes there to be heard. Used to teach a few hardwood flooring classes at the ag center in Memphis a few years ago. Fun places in Memphis, and the best BBQ on earth!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, Jake!!! Didya eat at rendezvous???


----------



## john2005

Went for a little ride. It sucked as you can see. What'd I miss?


----------



## jmartel

Man that's a nice view. I was supposed to take a week this summer to go to Glacier with the wife, but since she got laid off and had to start a new job, she won't have the vacation time. I may go to Banff by myself though and we'll do Glacier next year.


----------



## bhog

Took delivery of the Grizz bandsaw yesterday morn then went to work. Kinda a long day as you can imagine. Made a quick stop ( get money , f hoes) on way home, talked to wifey for a bit, lifted, then tore into big boxes of goodies. I got a shop fox mobile base for it and put that together after assembling the base and got everything put together. No vibes and runs nice and quiet. This eve I'll tinker on adjustments and hopefully have a new blade to install.










Not the best pic but you get the idea.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice tour there fellas.

Loving the black bandsaw Hogskins. Try not to Hog-smash it when that first blades jumps off on ya.

Getting a little bit of renewed interest in the house after a cold week. Just booked a couple of showings. I was starting to get a little down on it after one unsuccessful round of negotiations. Here's to hope and money. Must have been the rescuing of that No. 99 that's turned my luck.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hog and Stef both have new saws. Too cool.

As for me, if I get through the day without beating anyone with a chair my two-weeks-oof-to-paint-the-house-vacation starts!


----------



## j_dubb

lmao @ Tony's snowball reference. I need to watch Clerks again.


----------



## chrisstef

He's a sneaky guy aint he.


----------



## JayT

Stef, one of the things you see frequently on those HGTV shows is that you have to "define the space" in a house so that prospective buyers can see themselves living there. If only you could really define the shop space with a workbench, the house would probably be sold at asking price by now.


----------



## ToddJB

^ Agreed


----------



## chrisstef

Lol! There's a bench there but its subpar, square and as ugly as rolling over and seeing Hog first thing in the morning.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Gah, my eyes. Make the pain go away!


----------



## j_dubb

Stef - I figure you know plenty of folks up to the task, but if you need any muscle when it comes time to move don't hesitate to reach out. I haven't been to the gym in a while, but the last time I was there I was bench pressing 30 pounds (the bar PLUS a 5lb weight on each side!)


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, I heard the aroma of fresh baked snowball is second to none in putting prospective buyers in the mood.

Starting to get bored of vacation. Today we are going to a butterfly farm/reserve. If only there was a wood shop to play in. At this point I'd even help Tim paint his house.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, much appreciated Josh. If things work out the way ive got them planned in my head, ill be paying some folks to do the heavy lifting but if need ya ill holler for sure. Getting your swoll on at the gym aint cha.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks fun Paul and I agree that there really is no need to apply heat to it.

Great shot Jordan.

Fun stuff Jake, thanks. Hope you are having a great time. Don't you love virtual tour guides? This place is so cool.

Hell yeah Stef! Congrats man.

Beautiful John, I bet it did suck.

Hog molests collies.


----------



## bhog

Why collies?
Yore a weeyad won yoo aww.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here Hog, this is why collies @ 1:15:


----------



## jmartel

I've got the same bandsaw, hog. I like it. I was able to cut 1/16" veneer pieces off after setting it up out of the box with a new 1/2" blade.


----------



## Slyy

Snowballing tour guides, that's what this place is all about.
Hog, mad props on the bandsaw, would really like to pick up an anniversary version myself (orange and black theme goes well with the alma mater).

So waiting to go to Graceland, shuttle picks you up by FedEx Forum. I think this guy may like Elvis…..


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like the bastard child of Elvis and Gene Simmons trying to hook it up with the offspring of Paula Deen and Dolly Parton.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like a Belushi to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pink tie…..


----------



## ToddJB

Pink tie is thinking "I judge you. I judge you for picking her over me. I hate you. I love you. I'm ginger".


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA!!


----------



## Slyy

Gingers need love to Tony!









I thought the blonde looked like Mrs. Dog the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## 7Footer

Great pic John, looks like a pretty crappy view!

Sweet BS Hogg-o-rama.

Lol @ Collies.

Memp. looks fun Jake…. I think thats Chumlee.


----------



## chrisstef

That's one chick that scares me. I think she could suffocate me with one boob while simultaneously breaking both my legs with the other.


----------



## Slyy

You forgot the other boob Stef, it's the one sodomizes you during the ordeal (Hog's favorite part I might add).


----------



## bhog

I can't see the vid on my phone.


----------



## theoldfart

Wasn't she married to a bounty hunter named Dawg?

Edit OOPS just saw Jakes post, guess i'm not an original thinker!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I can't see the vid on my phone." - What do you want me to do about it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to the dude being a genetic mashup of Simmons and Belushi…


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, she does look like Beth. I know, pretty sad I know her actual name.. Beth is the real Tits McGee.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like one of my coworkers is headin' down to Coke-omo for the their lunch break.










That is the top of the TP dispenser in stall number 2.


----------



## j_dubb

Not embedding this because it has the F word in it and apparently strong language is forbidden here.

http://e-nanigans.com/gifs/spidercoke.gif


----------



## AnthonyReed

"just a little bump will me get through"

Outstanding Todd. You are full entertainment today, thanks man.


----------



## bhog

Somebody better teach him a lesson,(or her in Todd's case, girls room , get it?) that is supposed to end up wiped on ya gums.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Straight from public bathroom appliance to mouth. That's Hog for ya. There is the reason they call him "ATM".


----------



## ToddJB

I think it was just good natured generosity. Like leaving a $20 with the Starbucks guy to cover the folks in line behind you.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and Hog, I got your joke. You're saying I have a vagina, right?


----------



## 7Footer

^^^^Right… Waste not want not, ya smell me. But on the TP dispenser? Good gawd, at least go with a bullet. Seriously though, can you imagine rolling around work with marching powder in your pocket, that is intense. Cocaine is a hell of a drug.

Does one of your coworkers look like Rick James?


----------



## JayT

OK 7', I gotta ask. Is your sig line a Jack Handy Deep Thoughts quote? It sure sounds like one.


----------



## Slyy

You may be right Todd, a fellow coworker just wants you to have a little pick-me-up as well! Shame on you for being so uncouth as not to partake (or did you???).

Cheers gents:


----------



## j_dubb

7's signature sounds like something Demetri Martin would say.


----------



## 7Footer

JayT - Yes sir it is. Good call. Love me some deep thoughts.


----------



## ToddJB

Mr Handy is one of my favs.

"When you die, if you get a choice between going to regular heaven or pie heaven, choose pie heaven. It might be a trick, but if it's not, mmmmmmmm, boy"


----------



## chrisstef

If youre blowin rails at work ingesting a little bit of fecal matter is probably low on the concerns list. I 2nd Hog's wisdom. Gum numb that ish.

Great fuel to the fire today T Oh Double Dee.


----------



## widdle

Bump.


----------



## ToddJB

Hahaha… Widdle if found that freakin' funny.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

Been preping the wall for the French cleat set up.









Patched up that shelf.









Goal for the weekend is to get'er painted, get the cleats up, and finish the plane till.


----------



## chrisstef

Lofty aspirations my friend. I like it. Starting to look good in there buddy.


----------



## bhog

No Todd , meant you were in there creepin , lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hog, it's "lawl" now, need to get with the program. You're dating yourself…

wait…

that doesn't sound right…


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, a bit lofty, but those jobs aren't as big as they sound. I'm only going to paint that section of the wall. The tills on both sides will break up any color matching issues. The only thing left on the till is putting the back on. And the cleats should be pretty easy, cut to length and run some 45s on the table saw.


----------



## bhog

Ok, I'll try to remember that. Who forgot to send me the memo ?


----------



## jmartel

I see you even painted the wall the traditional colors of the french flag, surrender white.


----------



## Mosquito

wife works 'til 11 … time to hit the panel saw hard, see if I can get it done tonight. Either that, or at least get part 2 of the video through editing tonight. 10GB of video clips to go through lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

won't get a memo, those are also 'so yesterday…' Even email is on the way out, I'm told.

Mos, I don't envy the work ahead re: video editing. Sometimes it's fun, but most times not so much.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah… sometimes video editing is fun, when it goes quickly lol A lot of that has to do with how well you do in shooting the video (in my case, not very lol)


----------



## Slyy

For your approval the supposedly "famous" Peabody Duck walk on the red carpet:

















Also this quite elaborately carved and impressive piano. No date on it but hotel person thought late 18th century.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cool stuff Jake! Hope your having fun.


----------



## Slyy

No work+great food+great drinks=always a good time.


----------



## TerryDowning

Finally caught up

Rough start this morning

ef'ing hammer broke!!









Oh well, replaceable faces are the best!


----------



## racerglen

And….IT'S FRIDAY, and JMART, Gotta love the salmon fish n' chips..(getting caught up after a weird week..)
Seriously, cod, halibut, y'know, they're good done right, and I do love smoked salmon and all the other variations, but when a buddy intro'd me to the fish n'chips type..oh my, that's an addition I CAN get into.

Steph, that '99 is something else, hope the house market is as well !


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Drive by…

Gene Simmons, Rick James and…a ball of shredded cheese?

Nice mortice chopping, Terry. Bummer about the mallet face.

Carry on.


----------



## chrisstef

What up Billy.

And helllloooo Henry


----------



## ToddJB

Saw boner.

How far are you going to go with the handle?


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl. Undetermined on the handle. Its been degunked with some steel wool and murphys. Its got staining. I might go all the way back and shellac or blo or just leave as is and wax. I dunno. I dont plan on bleaching it though.

Chu up to brah? Paintin?


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. No. Work don't start here til the wee ones are sleeping. Currently maken burgers.


----------



## Mosquito

Question: So how funny would it be if I drilled out the recess for the medallion on my panel saw tote on the wrong side?

Answer: Not very… damn it


----------



## jordanp

Here is the calender version.


----------



## jmartel

The local neighborhood awesome beer store had one of the New Orleans style food trucks in tonight and they did a crawfish boil.










Good food, good cider, nice night out, can't complain.

Tomorrow we are going up to North Cascades National Park and going kayaking and camping in Diablo lake.

This is from last year. The whole lake is a turquoise blue that is just awesome. Should be 70's and sunny tomorrow.


----------



## bhog

It's a lefty now mos.

Jmart , oh gawd.


----------



## theoldfart

Kmart, I got a kayak, can I come too?
I'll be up in Maine in two weeks camping and kyaking. Can't wait.


----------



## widdle

Any of you yakers want to buy some snow shoes ?


----------



## jmartel

Sure, Kevin. Just get to North Cascades NP by tomorrow late morning and you'll be good.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You guys are hard to keep up with. Had all kinds of stuff going on in my life so I haven't been following the boards. I come back and there was an impossible amount of new posts to read. I'm not reading all of them.

Blah blah blah, here's my most recent project in process




























When it's done it'll be a drafting compass. You can see the shape of the arms somewhat resemble the f-holes on a hollow body guitar. I tried to incorporate a little carving detail there but I seem to lack the appropriate knowledge and skills to do it right. Anyway, I had a design for a guitar body I wanted to draw out full-scale but didn't have a compass to draw the curves. I ended up grabbing a bunch of different sized cylinders in the shop to get close…and then I managed to destroy the paper template before I could transfer it to something more durable. I decided to use a compass for the curves next time and thought it'd be fun to make my own. I had a length of walnut that's probably 1.5"x1.5" so I decided to use that. Not the prettiest thing in the world (and obviously not done) but it's a good skill builder for me.


----------



## jordanp

*TerryD* you might try putting a soft rubber washer under the wooden face of that hammer it may help it from cracking. Also might I recommend a piece of hard wood burl to keep it from cracking along the grain..


----------



## john2005

Hey Wid, I should send you mine. They were due for a relacing and I thought I could incorporate a modern binding. Sadly it didn't work out. Not that it matters as I haven't had a chance to go since the boy was born.


----------



## ToddJB

Billy, welcome back. The compass looks rad.

Wall painted, till done. Cleats to go… Not sure I'll get another 4 hours tomorrow night. 1:30 is later then I've been up in awhile.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh no Mos. Insert dowel cookie, flush, and re drill?

Billy said f-hole. I like the compass.


----------



## theoldfart

Wid, already got some.
JMart I'll try just don't wait
Billy looks damn good to me 
Mos. ;-(
Stef good morning awesome 99 dooood !


----------



## Sanding2day

Brings back memories Slyy… Stayed at the Peabody when visiting Disney at about 10 and remember the ducks, beautiful piano! Apparently didn't have an appreciation for that kind of thing back then because I do not recall seeing that. Enjoy the vacation…


----------



## 489tad

OF where in Maine are you going? A lot of cool places to enjoy and many places to find rust.


----------



## theoldfart

Mt Desert Island(Bar Harbor). We camp at the top of Somes Sound on a waterfront site and tend to stay on the quiet side. Do a bit of rust hunting at Hulls Cove and Liberty. I'll be back there in July for a Schwatrz class at Lie Nielson.

Roughing it


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh man….you guys will get a kick out of this one. So the wifey was aprehensive about letting our daughter go to a bday party today. We barely know the family and they're a little….different.

She came home with a deer in the headlights look. 
Me: that bad?
wife: Oh…my….word. 
me: What happened? (already laughing)
wife: I was there for 2 minutes when that girl's mom started telling me a story about how she tried to give herself a bikini wax and it went bad. Go to the doctor bad. She didn't stop there- I was trying to act distracted by the kids…. and before I knew it she shoved her phone in my face….with a picture of her maimed coochie! Can you believe that! I don't even know her!

Lawl. Oh man….it takes all kinds I guess.


----------



## Slyy

No Stairway Wayne!


----------



## chrisstef

One should never complain about free beaver peeks Red. Tell wifey thats considered good luck in some cultures.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'll be sure to pass that on to the wife Stef 

I thought this one might make 7 feel better.


----------



## racerglen

Seen worse ;-)


----------



## 489tad

OF that is a beautiful area. We jammed tumbled ocean rock from Bar HArbor in every space possible one vacation to cover the hearth of our fireplace. We are heading west next week. No too sure where we are going. I don't pay too much attention to what's said around here. I do know Mt Rushmore is one of the stops. I'll keep you posted.

Red not too long ago I heard a story on the radio of a home waxing misshap. ER nurse called it in. Lady left the wax on too long or something. Pretty common amongst the do it yourselfers. Taking a picture and sharing with strangers, not that common.


----------



## Buckethead

Baa Haabaa. Must pronounce it correctly.


----------



## chrisstef

"Jammed rock in every space possible … ". Careful Dan, i think moves like that earned Bucket a 10 year bid in a Peruvian prison.


----------



## Buckethead

No $#!+.

You're lucky to get out alive. The CIA/Peruvian cartel don't like no competition.


----------



## woodcox

I saw this. Gotta boat on the back of his honda,my anaconda….









From….lunch at the head of the Provo river. 

















Some sections of this were hand hewn and still solid.


----------



## bhog

Somebody say jamrock ?


----------



## Tim457

That may be Red's version of the story, but the birthday mom might tell it a little differently:
We were a little nervous inviting the Knothead family to our daughter's birthday, they're a little wild. The husband drinks beer after all. The horror. Anyway at the party, Mrs. Knothead must have heard about my incident trying out bikini waxing, and she insists on seeing the pictures. I couldn't believe she would be so forward with someone she barely knew.

Hah, seriously though, that's nuts. Some people are awfully open about that kind of thing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lawl Tim.

Finally I'm doing something fun to post. Taste of Omaha.


























Bad Company coming up on the main stage.


----------



## derosa

Nothing like a nice spending day aquiring lots of goodies, being "thrifty" I don't mind spending as long as I get more than my monies worth.
Started with some garage sales and picked up a nearly new, 400.00 raleigh for 25, plan to clean and tune it and flip it for 150ish. Passed up on a no name wood fore plane that was cracking badly but snagged a delta scroll saw and a 6"disc 4" delta belt sander together for 30.
Finished with a trip to the lowes where I managed to find enough laminate flooring to do the kitchen at 5.00 a box on clearance. Already had the hard board down after picking that up on clearance for 50 cents a sheet due to dented corners. Half the kitchen floor is now done and my knees are killing me, really hate installing any type of flooring for that reason. 
Other up side is this is the first day the new shower tile and grout is cured enough to actually take a shower, no more runs to the parents house or squeezing into the rv shower. Turns out the smaller marble tile isn't even remotely slippery unlike the marble on the floor outside the shower. Thought we needed those stick on grippers, happy to say there is no fear of slipping even if supporting someone else.


----------



## bhog

So Tim what you're saying is you roughed up your vagina trying out waxing? That's how I read it.

And holy humongous rump in the 2nd pic Red. When she stood up was that a shelf booty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Waiting for Tede********************rucks band at the Brooklyn Bowl, Las Vegas.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh man….that badonkadonk did totally ruin my pic.

Omaha is a nicer town than people think. Also, I don't know how you guys in CA or WA deal with the traffic. Around here, if the interstate slows down to like 50mph…we're ticked.


----------



## bhog

Yeah red I can relate, it's crazy if traffic isn't going 75 here. I take a 2 lane hwy if given the chance, cause I mostly cruise 65.


----------



## john2005

State of the shop, packed! Bob and I went at it again today and fortunately for us, a box elder fell in one of my coworkers yard. So we scooped that up as well as some birch I had that turned out to be rather spalted. All in all, good day.










Check that out



















Then some more elm. Love the color of these boards. Figure is mighty fine too



















And Bob just doin his thing.










Turned into a mighty fine day.


----------



## ShaneA

Look forward to seeing some projects out of these fine looks boards.


----------



## derosa

Looks like quite the bike collection as well.


----------



## widdle

Stoked on the lumber..Bob squares it up nice nice.. good work ..


----------



## jordanp

Nice haul john.. any specific plans for the box elder?


----------



## ToddJB

Man that wood is beautiful. That mill is paying it dividends.

Another late shop night. Cleats are up, till is up, and I'ma tired.



















I plan on giving the cleats the vinger and steel wool treatment cause they look far to new and shiny.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha, thanks Red that fence does make me feel a little bit better, there are so many things wrong with mine it's unreal, you should see the gate, fugging pathetic.

Lawl @ the Ba-donk…. out in da streetz, dey call it muuurrrdahh.

John & Bob - some fine work there, gorgeous lumber.

Cleats and till lookin good Todd.

Today was a loonnnggg day and tomorrow will be even longer… Graduation commencement for the wifey followed by hosting a party at home afterwards…. Gonna need lots of beer to keep me going!


----------



## chrisstef

Strong work fellas, especially reds creep shot on the fat booty. Had me like dayum. Hell, between the booty, the sawmill shots, and todd's till, im half chubbed.

Derek Trucks and Bad Company sounds like southern rocks finest saturday night lineup.

Good luck with the festivities 7.


----------



## Buckethead

Dat elm.

Dat a$$.

Dat till.

Onward.


----------



## theoldfart

^ and upward!


----------



## Pezking7p

I love me some elm. I wish I knew how to get my hands on a bunch of it without paying a bazzillion dollars.

Todd, till looks great.

Wish I had one of the shirts they wear in this video.


----------



## camps764

Nice score! I love me some spalted anything. How does that red elm smell when you cut it? I got a load of it once and thought it smelled like cheese any time I cut it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Home stretch.


----------



## August

Hey Red those triangle looking joint looks very nice Men.


----------



## Buckethead

Looks fantastic, Red. That's a whole heap of work on display.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. Right after that pic I cut myself with my marking gauge. The ever humbling craft.


----------



## ToddJB

Man those are amaz-balls, Red. Inspiring indeed.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin toight rojo. Did ya nick a lip so you could commiserate with your new family friend?


----------



## summerfi

Those look fantastic Red. Very nice work!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, so what your saying is Red has sympathy vaginal desecration syndrome?


----------



## chrisstef

I wish i could have said it so eloquently kevin. Yes, thats what im sayin.

Id also like to share a little story of transgressions between my son and I. Because Nathan's my son, hes all man, so from time to time, like any man, he'll scratch his ass. I really think nothing of it when he does. Lunchtime had just rolled around and he was playing in the den and rolling on the floor. I lay down next to him and tell him its time to eat. All excited he grabs at my face asking to be picked up. It was at that moment i realized he had just gave me a dirty sanchez. While he was being a man scratching his butt there was a ghost turd in there. He had the poo on his hand and wiped it right across my nose. That took disgusting to a whole new level.


----------



## 489tad

I don't think it was Red jamming up my ride. This train was hauling coal. Red hauls hot wax.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Lawl. I always say, nobody waits on trains more that railroaders do;-)

Thanks for the kudos guys. Those drawers felt like they took forever. I still need to line the drawers and rework the top before the joinery bench is done. I'll probably have to use the floor jack to move it away from the wall.


----------



## theoldfart

Come on Dan, you should be able to bunny hop between the cars!


----------



## Tim457

Man I love this thread. Too much stuff to even comment on. That is some sweet looking wood John and Bob. Tills look great Todd and those draws are awesome Red. I guess I never thought of you guys waiting on trains too. That's a good point. I'll try to stop complaining.

Got to go for a trail ride today. I won't call it mountain biking since we don't have those, but it was a lot of fun to get out and go through the woods and hills. I need to get in better shape. 16 miles wiped me out.

And is Lawl like lol with a drawl?


----------



## bhog

Tim I dunno, I feel like if I switch up and start typing lawl then everybody will lol at me. It's a conspiracy I say!!

Red I really like your shop man. I wish I could pimp mine out like you have. Maybe some day. I have thought about hanging that cabinet I made " given" in there cause I still haven't hung it. Jeez.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, good work going on here. Life is too short to work in an ugly shop. I gotta do something about mine…right after the screen doors on the roof get replaced.
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Y'all are getting some damn fine work done!! All I've done is drink and eat way too much the last several days!!

Saw this as we were looking for some backwater winery.
Seriously da fuq is this?


----------



## ToddJB

You held your mascara brush up in front of your phone. Obvi.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and Stef, lawl, your son stink palmed you labeling you as the brown noser you are.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, cellphonius towerus communicus. They are beginning the process of putting them on the invasive species list.


----------



## john2005

I was about to say theres one not far from here just like that. Cell tower in the trees, but Kevin beat me to it.

Love the till Todd

Joinery bench is lookin stellar Red


----------



## 489tad

Stef I just read the ghost poop story. Awesome! I think I peed a little.


----------



## chrisstef

Awesome for you maybe. I can still smell poo and he just took his 7th, yes 7th, dump of the day. Where's this kid keep it all. Hes only 27 lbs for cryin out loud. Theyve all been "crime scene" craps as Hog likes to call em.

Repaired the horn on the no. 99.


----------



## ToddJB

Dood, amazing job on the horn.


----------



## bhog

Finished these up for a lady. Gonna start on a dinner table in the next week or so.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats Hogalicious bro.

Thanks todd. I cut the horn off a toasted D7 and scabbed it on there. Sanded and filed to fit.


----------



## 489tad

Awesome because miss those days. Not so much with the stink finger.

Hog nice chair.

Todd nice till.


----------



## Buckethead

Back in the early nineties, when punk was dead, I played in a punk band named stinkfinger.

I never realized it was prophecy.


----------



## bhog

I got a few of those starting in the early/mid 90's.


----------



## camps764

I'm a bunch of posts too late, but nicely done BRK…I agree those are super inspiring.


----------



## Pezking7p

Q: How many punk rockers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

A: Two. One to screw in the lightbulb and one to say "that's punk rock!"


----------



## Buckethead

Change a light bulb? Maybe we listened to different bands. You're not a Good Charlotte fane are you, dan?

Blink 182?


----------



## Pezking7p

How many t-shirts do you have to own before you're considered a fan???

Na I hated both bands actually. I never listened to a lot of punk, but I did have a punk/ska phase circa 1999


----------



## Buckethead

Lawl. First sentence was gold!

I got that new Rancid on vinyl.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sister played me my first punk ever which was rancid. Back in '94. Out come the wolves. Are they really still making albums? On vinyl?


----------



## camps764

Out come the Wolves is a classic. End to End solid album.


----------



## jordanp

The sounds created by the notorious band blink 182 can be closely mimicked in nature but only when a rabid badger attacks the scrotum of a yak in the spring time, it to will make similar tones. Uncanny resemblance.


----------



## jmartel

Circa '99? I still listen to Ska. Quite a bit in recent months, actually. Reel Big Fish and Streetlight Manifesto, mostly. Seen both in concert. Went to a bunch of shows in highschool.

Finally back in Seattle after a long 2 days. I got a bunch of pictures uploading, so sit tight.


----------



## widdle

Gotta put my pointy doc's in for the 80"s punk scene..Had a oki dog the other day.. Mostly good times..


----------



## jmartel

Ok, strap in boys, here comes some photos.

From last weekend, the waterfall we hiked to:










And then from this weekend. Loaded up:










Here's one of the boat-in only campgrounds there. You can sort of see a dock and some tents there










An Island we commandeered for a bit of a break.










And some various paddling shots





































Dam at the end










Returning


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Never moved past The Ramones, 'Rocket to Russia'. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## jmartel

And then after we got out, we went up to the vantage point above the lake where all these teeny little people were watching us from










Just in time for sunset










Then turned in for the night.

Morning consisted of campfire french toast










And an overhead shot from the bridge over the waterfall showing the scale. You can see a kayaker to the left of the barge with a truck on it










And another shot of Washington pass.










Compare that to basically the same shot 2 weeks ago when I went through on the bike with more snow










Looped through past Winthrop (wild west town), out to the deserty area, and came through Leavenworth on the way back which is a Bavarian themed village. Everything, including the McDonalds/Post Office/Banks/Gas Stations, was all in the alpine-inn style architecture.



















So far, North Cascades NP is my favorite of the National Parks I've been to (Acadia, Grand Canyon, Joshua Tree, Mount Rainier, Great Smokey Mountains, Mount Rushmore, Badlands, etc)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Those are some nice pics Jmart. Very nice.

Hog- sometimes I wish you had the time to post and explain more of your stuff so I could learn from it.


----------



## exelectrician

Welcome to the pacific north west (my home turf). Nice photos, some look like they were taken on the Skagit river, you got an early start to outdoor activity's good for you!!


----------



## jmartel

No, this was all on Diablo Lake in North Cascades National Park. And I live in Seattle. Not new to the area anymore.


----------



## bhog

I am slacking on the project postings Red, that was a nice call out. I am way behind and sadly lost all the pics for a bunch of them a couple months ago ( on phone). If I ever post something that sparks your interest , just ask, I'll answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice pics, Jmart. I never knew jeep sold a Prius too.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, gorgeous shots.

Hog - +1 to Red's comments. Your work is worthy to learn from.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Beautiful pics Jmart. Thanks for showing them. Used to live in Washougal, WA. Just above the Columbia, and below the National forest (about 2mi) about 20 years ago. Sure miss Washington!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful spot Kev, beautiful wood John, monstrous cake-eating a$$ capture there BRK, hope you had a good time Paul, till/wall looks awesome Todd.

Nice work Red, Steff, Hogg. Great shots Jmart. The Ramones, yes.


----------



## chrisstef

Very cool pics there Jmart.

This is not the first greased pole Tony has tried to climb:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! Captured my Sasquatch back even. Nice.

Oh, not sure how I forgot to comment on Jr. marking you up…. Being the victim of a sanchez-ing by a toddler is so epically unreal that it can be nothing but karma working itself out. Nathan's manliness is at record pace… hope he does not burn too brightly, too young and end up a masculine woman like his father.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea it was terrible. The odor was stuck in my nose all night. Ill do my best to tone down his levels as to save some for later in life. Im trying to think of a good come back on masculine woman but I don't have much outside of Serena Williams. Even I wont do a google image search on that. Shudders.

I went against my initial thought of not bleaching the handle of that 99. I bleached it last night and im pretty anxious to see what it looks like when I get home today. And before you ask T, its not the same bleach you guys use in the "industry".


----------



## AnthonyReed

I understand it is not the same. None the less, I've seen your bleach work and it is top notch. Looking forward to seeing the results on the handle. The repair was tits too.


----------



## ToddJB

Went for the bleach, huh? What are you thinking for finish?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, it was all stained to hell and even after a really good sanding it wasn't coming out. As for a finish im thinking a concoction of 1/3 parts shellac, denatured alcohol and blo. I think the blo will help getting that orangey color back into the apple while the dna will help it dry quicker and the shellac for that buttery feel. Id finish it off with some wax and a good buffing with steel wool.


----------



## 7Footer

Agree with Tony, the toddler sanchez-ing is pretty epic. I cannot even begin to imagine, poo smell burned into the nostrils all night long, wow. That story had me lawl-ing like none other.

Some great pics Jmart, Leavenworth is an interesting place too, I've always wanted to go to their go to their Oktoberfest but have never made it.

Check out this cake we had made, Jake, Scotty you guys especially ought to get a kick out of this, the pill bottle has this written on it:
*Haldol PO q15min PRN for code browns, 3 or more call lights from the same pt, or short staffed shifts. Take with alcohol for faster results* (Stef knows allllll about code browns.)









Happy wife, happy life!

What does the denatured alcohol do in that mix Stef?

I've been using a lot of the mix that Shampeon finished the plane I got from him with, equal parts BLO, MS, and shellac…. and I love it.


----------



## ToddJB

If I may, one of the things I learned from the charles neil finishing classes is that the reason BLO gives darker look is because it takes longer to dry so it seeps further in. The alcohol speeding up the drying process would only deter it from getting darker. So I might suggest a couple coats of BLO first until you get the darkness that you want, then finish er up with your mixed brew.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like the party was a hit 7. Congrats to the wife! I hope brown town never comes for a visit again.

In my estimation the DNA should act just like the MS in your mixture. It will dilute the shellac and act as a drying agent because it evaporates so quickly. Considering ive got a 1lbs cut of shellac all mixed up for French polishing purposes ill most likely just add some blo to the party and call it good.

Edit - that's some serious food for thought there Todd. Im pickin up what youre layin down. Im an impatient bastard so that's why I had considered not going straight blo but now you got me thinkin.


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet party, 7. Though the guy in the back is inspecting that fence pretty hard


----------



## ToddJB

And Stef, supposedly if you add some turpentine 50/50 to your first application it will thin it out and let it really get into those pores.

That saw has been around for a LONG time and will be around for a LONG time, another couple of nights to get a good finish on it that looks awesome shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## 7Footer

The guy wearing the hat-Yeah he's one of my best friends from school, he's works for a high end home building company and use to have his own contracting business.. Its funny cuz wifey told me before the party "I dont want you talking to everyone about how mad you are about the fence and pointing out everything that's wrong with it" .... lol I was like okay, but I still had to pull my bro aside and tell him all about it, I needed to vent a little! But all in all things went well, everyone said the fence looks great, it's mainly us woodworker types that see all the flaws.

Ahhh I see, thanks. I will have to remember what Todd said too about the str8 BLO to darken stuff.


----------



## bhog

Hey 7 since were buddies I feel ok saying this, I would destroy your wife, sexually I mean. Can give you a play by play if needed. Good work peeling her sir. 
Also you're being an anal vajeen about the fence. Who gives a hell? It's not walnut crown in a octagon coffered ceiling ( mind blower ). But I understand the OCD.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL! I love ya Hog.


----------



## j_dubb

Note to self: Pay attention to bhogs posts in the future. His level of brazen candor is unparalleled by any I have witnessed before.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## ToddJB

Or in the hand gestures of the patron Saint Payton


----------



## 7Footer

Not sure if I should lawl or be offended…. I guess it was suppose to be a compliment though, knowing hogs phucked up sense of humor I'll let that one go, I do have a bit of a thing for ethnic women though so if you want to shoot me some pics of your nubian queen maybe we can work something out.

That's about the 3rd or 4th time I've heard him say "I would destroy (insert name)...." Lots of talk, not a lot of destroyin'


----------



## chrisstef

Ill save him the trouble and send you the pics 7, she sent me a few last night.


----------



## ToddJB

If the pics look exactly like hog, but with a suspicious looking wig… don't fall for it. I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wow hog, that's a whole 'nother brand of humor there.

Sometimes I fear I'm a little too pure in heart for this thread….


----------



## 7Footer

Todd where do I know that girl in the awkward GIF from?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

The sign of a true bro - he'll tell you all about how he'd smash your wife.

bhog, were you ever in the military by chance?


----------



## ToddJB

7 - We go way back (about 8 minutes now). We first met at Google.


----------



## bhog

Lol.

Here she is on the right










Never in the military but my grandfather was in the Navy and great uncle was career Navy.


----------



## ToddJB

And that's hog on the left (note the wig).


----------



## Mosquito

Sometimes I fear I'm a little too pure in heart for this thread….

heh…


----------



## bhog

Sew in Todd , get it right.


----------



## ToddJB

Home Appraisal is this coming Friday. Looks like I'm going to have a few busy nights ahead of me.


----------



## bhog

Good luck man.


----------



## 7Footer

Keeping with the theme - If that's Hog on the left does this make me bi-curious or does he have a va-jayjay? I'd destroy em both. Hot wives are the best, well done Hog.

The best line comes at the start of Obie's first verse, about 50 seconds in.





Big money no whammies Todd! Good luck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If he keeps the wig on I'd destroy Hog…. You look good in purple.

Oh and if I have not told you how phenomenal I think you are in the last couple days, consider this notice. Thundering actually.


----------



## bhog

Good stuff ,guys. 
I can't see the vid on my phone.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck and get it done Todd. Eff fannie may and their PMI.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, not going to fret too much about it, but there are a few things (exposed electrical, ha, and whatnot) that need to be sured up. And the shop needs a good douche.


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like there is going to be a Wife Swap going on at the same time as the Saw and mallet swaps…


----------



## 7Footer

Hog - "Ain't it obvious, I got a thing for ya, we need to handle biz, take ya to tha crib, play with yo esophagus, get ya nose snotty, eyes watery."


----------



## waho6o9

Join in on the Saw Swap folks

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61364

My girlfriend says swapping is a no go.


----------



## 489tad

From post 13780 on down, Classic!


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like it could be fun wahoo. If time and housing work out in my favor im in.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jmart, Great pics!!! Looks like a wonderful trip.

7, Glad the party turned out. And as for venting about the fence, when something does not come our right and I am complaining about it wifey always says "nobody will ever know it" to which I reply "I'll know it."

As for me, I am moving up in the world! I spent the day at the top of a 32 foot ladder painting under the eaves of the house.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Careful brotha. My brother-in-law just fell off a ladder last night and snapped his arm. Poor dude.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Red. It only takes a second of not paying attention. I hope he heals well.

And I thought of you when I saw this. Another "no joking matter" item.

9-year-old boy hit by train in War, WV

WVNS -WAR - Police are investigating a train accident that happened on Sunday, June 1 in which a young boy was sent to the hospital.

The incident happened at 9:05 p.m. on Sunday when a 9-year-old boy was hit by a loaded Norfolk Southern coal train. The incident happened in the area around War, WV. According to officials with Norfolk Southern, the boy was taken by his parents to meet EMTs with Jeffersonville Rescue Squad. The boy was then taken to the Tazewell County Fairgrounds where he was flown to a hospital in Johnson City, TN.

There is no word on the boy's identity or condition at this time. Norfolk Southern officials said that the train was headed east and was delayed by six hours.


----------



## bhog

Lol^. That good stuff.

Edit , not the train wreck.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, you wouldn't believe how many kids think it's a good idea to beat a train across the tracks.


----------



## jmartel

Sadly Darwin doesn't always win as much as he should in some cases. 9 years old, you are old enough to know better.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Damn thats cold Jmart.

Red's newest read:









He likes the pictures.


----------



## jmartel

Ok, I'll admit that it sucks that it happened to a kid. If it was an adult, then I would feel no remorse.

"Some people's sole purpose in life is to serve as a warning to others"


----------



## Airframer

Does the guy on that cover kinda look like Norm? I always wondered how he got into woodworking… now I know..

*Edit - It also explains his affinity for power tools …


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You knucklehead Stef.

I guess my hometown in CO had an earthquake. Never heard of one there. People are blaming the oil boom and fracking…blah, blah.

But this is funny.


----------



## jmartel

Man, that image has had the same photo but different places/times since the east coast earthquake.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh! Well! Sorry to waste your friggin bandwidth Jmart;-)

I'll go back to whittling dildos.


----------



## August

Oh men what the hell did I missed here???
Ok red if your playing with the thing
Here you go
The thing and a butt plug


----------



## jmartel

Couple of the damn letters broke. And I still need to cut a B. I'll probably re-do the S, M, and a but the rest should be acceptable.


----------



## 489tad

JMart that looks great. Much skill !


----------



## Buckethead

Very currency!


----------



## Pezking7p

The rope around the compass gave me a wooden sex toy.


----------



## JADobson

"I'll probably re-do the S, M, and a but"

There has got to be a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speaking of Darwin…. Hi Eric, miss you around here.


----------



## j_dubb

Todd said his potential new shop needs a good douche and no one said something like "If you'll be in the shop it'll have plenty of douche."? You guys are slippin'.

I'm working on a step stool for a co-worker (boss actually) for his kitchen. Tossed a progress pic up on facebook. An old buddy from a couple of jobs ago messaged me and asked me if I needed more wood. Turns out he has an entire 2-story barn made outta red cedar that collapsed which he's giving me access to. Hot diggity! The wood gods are smiling down on me!


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, looks good. Gave up on mine, the inlays kept cracking and breaking. My skillz need a lotta woik!


----------



## Buckethead

Jdub… You just took a swipe at Todd, but went all third person with it. Own it. Put your name on it.
Also… Isn't that kinda kicking a man when he's down? (The whole-hog shellacking hasn't even finished curing.) Well done.


----------



## ToddJB

If Todd were a lesser man, Todd would be hurt. But since Todd is more-er man, Todd will take J-dubb calling Todd a douche as a complement. Genital Hygiene is highly regarded by Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

In the above you could replace "Todd" with "Elmo" and it would sound like a Sesame Street lesson.


----------



## j_dubb

I didn't feel as though I had built ample rapport to engage in shenanigans just yet, but screw it, the gauntlet has been thrown!


----------



## Buckethead

You're in now, dub. Fair game. Expect pain.


----------



## theoldfart

^ some like pain, ooo hurt me. Pull my hair . Can you tell work is boring me?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah…. Kev! Watching those videos again?

Elmo is a ginger too… it does work.


----------



## theoldfart

video's ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Okay, remembering the last visit to the club then?


----------



## jmartel

Kevin, as you can see, I'm not immune to that, either. I need to re-do a few letters. Time is ticking down for when I need to get this out. Luckily this is the last of the difficult work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're up to the tasks Jmart. It is looking fantastic. Hope you make your target date without stress.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, club? There was a girl in ….......

JMart, my deadline is tomorrow . I usually can try something new and get it right the first time. Not so this time, got my arrogant ego whooped!


----------



## Buckethead

Anyone ever have French toast at 11:06 am? I recommend it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't have the stones nor couth of B so I was attempting to keep it away from accusatory participation for hope of not branding you a kink like Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

^ must have real maple syrup from my neighborhood, then it is acceptable.


----------



## chrisstef

Fairly busy today …


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lucky bastard…

Are your cleats oxfords? Do you apply baby powder under your skirt to quell chaffing?


----------



## jmartel

"Golf requires funny pants and a fat ass"


----------



## chrisstef

Lol nah adidas cleats and yes, a lil gold bond goes a long way provided you dont go sweatin like j-dubb in a hot dog eatin contest. Itll cake up on ya.


----------



## 7Footer

Sweet gate huh. Red I'm gonna go and google some more botched fence pics to make myself feel better. 









Nails boards to fence-> steps back to take a look-> "Yeah, that looks right." 









My buddy gets me all the receipts yesterday and it he mis-calculated the materials when he initially sent me a quote. The materials ended up being $600 more than what he thought it was going to be from his initial calculations. It keeps getting better!

That earthquake pic is funny Red, there was a little tiny one a couple months ago in a small town near us and they used the same one, good stuff.


----------



## j_dubb

The upswing with that is it turns into this pasty salve you can turn around and sell on ebay to cure a myriad of ailments.

I gave golf a fair shake about 3 times. Screw that "game". I do not have the patience for it.


----------



## ToddJB

Yellow, Green, or Blue?


----------



## 7Footer

Goofy pants and a fat ass, JMart. Come on now! You should talk to my neighbor, the accountant, probably a great golfer, huge ass.

More than one flagstick is quivering when Stef is on the course.


----------



## bhog

Ha ha!^ burn.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, is that your fence? That's messed up.


----------



## Buckethead

There was long uns, and short uns. The short uns was all I had left for this bit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"7'er, is that your fence? That's messed up." - D!ck. Hahah!


----------



## j_dubb

Ran out of long 'uns toward the end which is why those last few are short 'uns with rubber bands holding 'em together. I reckon the rubber bands will last about a week until the sun compromises their integrity, so you'll need to do some weekly maintenance on those.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that's my fence. Sweet huh. You want my friends phone number? He'll hook you up, he works for a fencing company, which I'm sure you can tell by his pristine work. And apparently he's really good at calculating how much material he'll need.

Lol, long uns and short uns. Pretty much.


----------



## j_dubb

I worked in the fencing industry (sold it wholesale at a company called Master Halco) for about 5 years. That's some of the sloppiest fence work I've seen sir. And now the dude's coming back saying he underestimated materials by $600? I'd have a hard time letting that slide, friend or otherwise.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah its a joke Dubb, actually materials were more like $750 over what he quoted because I forgot that I paid for the 8' boards that we needed for the panels with large gaps…. Super weak. At this point I don't even want him to come and fix the things that are bothering me, I'd rather do it myself.

I need a little break though, I can't wait to get in the shop and finish my mallet for the swap.


----------



## 489tad

Hang in there 7.

Oiled my mallet this morning. Thats right I said it.

Getting the house ready for floor refinishing. My son and I move out two up right pianos. (heavy [email protected]) and a 6.5' x 3.5' granite table top. All went smooth. Build a 10' ramp out to the garage. All on dollies. Nice!


----------



## j_dubb




----------



## ToddJB

I helped move an up right down three flights of fire escape type stairs, then into the back of a truck, then into a basement once.

Once.


----------



## NinjaAssassin




----------



## Pezking7p

7':


----------



## j_dubb

Todd that reminds me of a Mitch Hedberg quote.

"I used to be a hot-tar roofer. Yeah, I remember that…....day."


----------



## jmartel

Is this your friend, 7?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7-that pic I posted was from the house at the entrance of our neighborhood. We all get to witness it's glory everyday. It's also the fence I referenced to my neighbor we I insisted on helping him with his.

That sucks. Working with grades is probably the biggest aesthetic challenge in building fences. Like most things, it'll take you longer to fix it than it would have to do it right the first time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh, here's one for you anyway.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha.

"I immediately regretted buying the 5' slats, but it's okay cause I bought WAY too many. There… I fixed it."


----------



## 7Footer

Nah Jmart, my friend is Mexican, errrrr Hispanic (hence the cheap labor deal). He may be Hispanic, but that fence is Mexican. He doesn't fit the stereotype though, he rocks long hair and at first you would assume he's an Indian, errrrr Native American, except he's missing the brown bagged 40oz.

Man ugly fence house is right, thats funny. I don't want to be 'that guy' with the crappy fence…. But I think mine falls more under the category of Good from far but far from good.
Nice quote too Red, some more Jack Handey love! Good stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wait. What is wrong with that fence Red?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh, it's from some guy who didn't like the neighbor facing the posts toward his house. It's illegal to do that in some places. Where I live is one of them.


----------



## 489tad

Todd tell me the piano belonged to your future.


----------



## john2005

Illegal? Are you kidding me? I just thought it was polite. Some places are just weird!


----------



## jmartel

A lot of it depends on if you live in an HOA community or not, John. Which everyone should refuse to do, of course.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, no a buddy's future. A couple years later I was ask to help them move again, I did, but on contingent that I wasn't going to touch any pianos.


----------



## jmartel

Put this up in a blog, but here's some photos of tonight's progress for you guys


----------



## bhog

Jmart, you spelled Lou wrong.


----------



## chrisstef

Just had a funny conversation with my lead foreman. We're working a job at some ritzy $50k a year private school and my guy was getting his balls broke yesterday over some signage that's really on the general contractor. I guess a resident went to move out and we had wrecked a canopy and had a pile of debris stacked up next to the door he wanted to use. He sent a pic to administration and we all know how pile of crap rolls, straight downhill. This was somehow our fault. Ok.

Anyway, this morning he was informed that instead of trashing all the toilets the school wanted to donate them. That's all well and good if you got somewhere to put em. No truck, no containers, no nada to put these toilets in. My guy's getting salty now, so whats he do? He proceeds to line up 12 toilets, 10 sinks, and all the toilet partitions on the front lawn. We'll guess what Wednesdays are? Meeting day. All the big wigs come rolling up on the job and freaked out on the general contractor for having toilets in the front lawn.

Love me some job site spite.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh and nice veneer work there JMart. Hog's right on the misspelling but we'll keep the secret of your alter ego intact. This is a no judgement zone.


----------



## ToddJB

You should have bought your crew some extra hot breakfast burritos and all took a potty break on the newly relocated toliets. Photo Op. It could be a modern day version of this.


----------



## chrisstef

Im sure theres no shortage of colon blow inducing food on site once the roach coach shows up.

Funny, that picture is hanging right next to me in my office. A constant reminder of rigging lore to "never saddle a dead horse".


----------



## ToddJB

My favorite thing about that photo is the guy on the right having a liquid lunch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Jmart.

Love that picture, brave [email protected] Never saddle a dead horse, I learned something today. Thanks Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

This is picture in my office that teaches me the same lesson.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Guess it all depends on what youre into.

The "dead horse" is the loose end of that cable. The clamp is an assembly of the U-bolt and a "saddle". I dunno, I had an buddy whos an iron worker and he about bitch slapped me one day while we were assembling some rigging when I saddled a dead horse. Its one of those things that just stuck with me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I had no idea Todd was a zoophile, revelation #2 for the day. This place is a crucible of knowledge.

I did not know there was a correct way to do that Stef and now I am aware, love me some learnin'. Thanks.


----------



## ToddJB

Then you should just have a picture of this in your office. Seems more to the point.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahhahaha!!!! What a smug d!ck. Gotta love him.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

My wife and I support an orphanage over in India. She went over last year to visit and took pictures of Jack and I. They call her Autie Lindsay, Jack they call Fat White Baby, and they call me Uncle Red Beard. Apparently gingers aren't that common.


----------



## chrisstef

lol @ fat white baby.


----------



## TerryDowning

Yup, pretty scary when a saddle gives way.

Similar teaching when I learned crane rigging, (too long ago) except the slap upside my head came after a saddle went loose and the rigging slipped. The lead rigger was not a happy camper.

Not only saddled wrong, but not tight enough either. Cranes and rigging very seldom allow mistakes without killing or damaging.

I only learned later it was actually his fault for not inspecting an apprentice's work. But I did learn a lesson to ask for the double check. I can still hear that bell ringing.

Edit: good work on the orphanage front Todd (even if you are a ginger)


----------



## ToddJB

Gregory Matthew Bruni (AKA AirFramer)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/23/gregory-matthew-bruni-naked-poop-masturbate-floridan2533967.html


----------



## AnthonyReed

So that is where the effer has been, Florida…


----------



## Tim457

That's some commitment Todd, not just supporting, but going to visit. Where in India? Haha you found Eric. I'm not even reading that though, I've seen more than enough just from the URL.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is worth a read Tim. Funny stuff.


----------



## 7Footer

Man you just can't get one over on the super Ginger today, he comes right back with extreme sarcasm or a solid burn, and then you try again and he puts his humanitarian work on display. Seriously though kudos for helping out those that are less fortunate than us…. Eric might have a thing or two to say, but that was a a$$ funny article. *after shots were fired, Bruni began whacking the mole in their living room before heading into their son's bedroom to rub some clothing on his face* wtf? Bath salts anyone?

I am pretty stoked, the wifey told me last week that she was gonna give me a little gift for all of my help through her nursing school, she went and bought a few things off of my wish list on Lee Valley, hellz yes! She's told me she was gonna buy me a case of 22's of my favorite beer because when she tried to buy the stuff from Lee Valley something wouldn't work and she couldn't checkout, but last night she got an email that the stuff had shipped. Funk yeah, she's learning well! I can buy beer anytime, tools however are another story! Can't wait to see what she got.


----------



## Pezking7p

7', she's buttering you up for www.babynames.com


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, could be, I always joke with her that she's going to get pregnant as soon as she graduates and never even put her degree to use. Noah, #2 most popular boys name, fuggin' copycats, that's my name.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha… Tim it's worth the read - I promise. It would be fine for work.

India:

It's actually a pretty cool (long) story. My in-laws did Operation Christmas Child about 6 years back, where you pack up a shoe box full of toys for a boy or girl, put a $5 check in the box, and an organization takes the check for shipping and they send the boxes all over the world to orphanages and such. Their box went to an "Orphanage" in Kozhikode, Kerala, India. The quotations are because it was just a man and wife and daughter, who had rescued a couple of local girls from their families. In this part of India girls are disposable and if the father wanted a boy (which they always do) it is not uncommon for them to dispose of the girl. So James had offered to take the girls, instead of having them drowned in the river. Anywho, they got the box from my in-laws and the organization had forgotten to remove the check. Well, $5 to these people would have been about a weeks wage to us, so they thought something was mistaken and they shipped the check back to my in-laws from the checks return address. Through that they stayed in written communication for a few months, and my in-laws decided to start helping them grow this into an actual orphanage. They were at the time living in a house (hut) that had been partly destroyed. After about a year of my in-laws helping financially they were able to build more of a proper home. At that point my father in-law approached us and some other family and friends to see if we would be interested in helping. A few more of us joined in and now 6 years later they have a full blown compound with about 25 girls, and they just were able to purchase the land beside them to start building a widows shelter, and 4 of the girls just finished their first year of college tuition paid in full. It's awesome and humbling for us to be a part of, and crazy to see what relatively little money to us can do in a place like that.

For the last few years they had been begging all of us to come over, but every time they saved the money up they opted to just send them a check instead of buying super expensive plane tickets. Finally the orphanage said they didn't want any more money, they wanted to meet us. So last year my father in-law (Papa Charlie) and my wife (Auntie Lindsay) went over for a week.

It's a pretty awesome thing to get to be a part of.


----------



## jmartel

And yet all that humanitarian work won't help you with the ginger curse of not having a soul.

Just playing. Good on you for doing that. And my wife is a ginger too so I know the real story about them having one freckle for every soul they steal.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, I have nothing but admiration for those that walk the walk. You and yours are people I would be proud to be acquainted with. Gotta deal for you, I'll pass up the next few trips to the flea market and instead send the funds to that orphanage. How about posting an address?


----------



## ToddJB

Kevin, wow, thanks. I'm not sure how I feel about posting the address online, but I'll PM ya. And, I think that maybe some tangible might be more needed right now than actual cash. For example they cannot buy a basic multi-vitamin there. So every couple of months we ship them a bunch. Let me chat with my wife and see what some current needs might be.


----------



## chrisstef

Think they could use some 5"x5" DF timbers? Im obviously not using them for a bench.

Seriously, solid humanitarian work by the family Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats 7'!

Todd, at what age do you start "harvesting" the girls to bring here to the states and have dance to repay you and the family for the investment plus interest? I admire your global entrepreneurship, most only tap India for call centers and the like.


----------



## Buckethead

That is an incredible story Todd. It could be a movie. I know there will be a spot in heaven for everyone involved. Well, except you, being a ginger and all. Sorry bout that.

But srsly…. Had me welling up. I have four daughters, and the thought of drowning a little baby is so heinous. Girls get short shrift very often, and most definitely in India. Thank god for people like those who rescued all these precious girls, and for people like your family who support them. Damn fine work.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, PM me with a list and I'll see what I can do.

Edit, Steff I'll swing by and relieve of those useless DF timbers!


----------



## darinS

Something for the group to think about


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, sophomore year of college. We'll be expecting our first shipment next spring.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So next spring you will be in the lap of luxury. Well done Sir.


----------



## Pezking7p

Fantastic work, Todd. I assume you'll be the one showing the girls how to work on the pole when they come over?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Darin, do you find this myopic?


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, if they're learning from me no poles will be involved. This is the only move I've got:


----------



## JayT

Think they could use some 5"x5" DF timbers? Im obviously not using them for a bench.

Dang, now we can't even pick on stef about the bench-he's beating us to the punch.

Todd, very philanthropic of you. We Americans too often don't stop to think how hard it is in other countries.


----------



## darinS

*Tony*

Yeah, you could say it's a bit myopic, but then, so is the one I posted. I just found a little humor in it and thought I would share, that's all. Although, to me, each carries a grain of truth with it as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Like a dry heave to a beat ^


----------



## theoldfart

^Myopic introspection, curious.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You look totally different in a dress Todd.

I was thinking more a myopic discounting of the duality of man.

Would it make you a bad person to feed them both?


----------



## chrisstef

They both need to be fed. You cant have one without the other. Its all a matter of which one gets the last tater tot.


----------



## theoldfart

"Duality of man", Tony goes both ways and needs to be fed tater tots!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly.


----------



## theoldfart

my mind is at ease, it is all clear to me now. I HAVE BEEN ILLUMINATED.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It'd take a better man than me to illuminate OF.


----------



## ToddJB

Not sure I would want to be around a caged wolf that hasn't been fed for awhile. So maybe myopic (had to look it up).

Though I believe duality very much exist, and I think at a surface level does work as the Grandfather described, though I believe any analogy breaks down if you get too sagacious (also looked up), but that is defeating the point of the analogy.


----------



## TheFridge

Like, What he ^ said and stuff.


----------



## ShaneA

Time out! WTF? I come here for crude humor, funny pictures, occasional woodworking related topics. Not charity and philosophy. You guys are getting soft. Bunch of closet living, Prius driving, Jerusalem cruiser wearing hipsters. I am somewhat disappointed.

Where is Hog at? Somebody has to degenerate to conversation soon. Just sayin'


----------



## TheFridge

In the butt.

Good enough?


----------



## 489tad

Solid work Todd!


----------



## chrisstef

Good work fridge. Anyone wants a text message that will ruin your evening send me a pm. I got you. Tony caught a peek.


----------



## Pezking7p

What kind of ruin are we talking about? Rage? Sadness? Gore? Free porn passwords? Maybe some combination of all of the above?


----------



## ShaneA

No doubt, don't be so cryptic Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a gamble youve got to be willing to take. 7footah stepped up so its his turn to pass it on.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawd, if u listenin'........ HHHEELLLLPPPPP


----------



## walden

Just got back from my trip. I see I missed absolutely nothing. Hahaha.


----------



## Pezking7p

Does it make a noise?


----------



## bhog

7 would go down on it. I'm here Shane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry Shane, the only dirty thing I've got is railroaders from down your way. That's right, KC railroaders are nasty. Every time I get a train handed off from those cats the cab is downright filthy. Today the engineer left chicken bones on the floor by the control stand. wth? There's a trash can 3' away. Friggin hillbilly.


----------



## bhog

Ha^
Poor big baby. All victimized by a chicken bone ,prob sat there all nose up " as if'n".


----------



## walden

It's that KC BBQ…they can't resist.


----------



## ShaneA

Mmm…chicken!


----------



## Buckethead

In defense of wearing socks with flip-flops:


----------



## chrisstef

Phil Jackson? ^


----------



## Pezking7p

Wearing flip flops at a urinal. Brave.


----------



## Buckethead

This guy was coming on to me. Said his name was hog. You guys notice the heinous toes? Carnival folk toes.

Still lawling @ five rings Phil.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe….Nah, I was really wanting to applaud Toddy for having the stones to post a picture of his wife on this thread. That can be dangerous I'm told.

And Todd, the whole thing with the Indian orphanage is awesome. Worked out just as it should. I really like the way you guys have been able to make a long term impact and foster long relationships. During my college years I spent a couple summers doing missions work in Mexico. I built several houses- more like sheds to us. And I was involved in a children's ministry….I was a clown. I'm sure you guys will have fun with that. I can still make a mean balloon animal.

Anyway, those experience's had a lasting impact and really shaped my world view. However, I've lost touch with everyone I met down there…and that bums me out. You can't just swoop in for a couple days and give someone help that will last, ya know?


----------



## jordanp

Buddy of mine is selling some odds and ends if your interested in anything pm me with an offer and which item(s) your interested in. Just trying to help him out.


































*Edit* All if the saws are distons and most of them are sharp. Most of the planes are sharp as well these have all been users in recent years.


----------



## widdle

im sort of looking for a 22" to 24 " crosscut saw with a 7 or 8 tpi ?

Any rangers fans ?


----------



## widdle

No..Ok good..Go Kings..


----------



## bhog

Nice feet but out of all of us I'd put my money on those being Scottybyo's dogs. He's weird. No flops for me.


----------



## jordanp

I think the middle one is a d7 X cut I can get some more details on them tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

All fixed up.


----------



## jordanp

Very nice jmartel. Marquetry scares me for some reason, haven attempted it yet.


----------



## Buckethead

Looks fantastic, Jmart! Your folks will love it, or think you're insane, or both.


----------



## 489tad

Widdle I'm still bummed the Hawks aren't playing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Anyone wants a text message that will ruin your evening send me a pm." & "7' would go down on it." - Hahah. So. Friggin. Vile. F you Stef.

Welcome back Walden.

Carnival folk genes at play there for sure Bucket.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Sending that one was a much better experience than receiving it Tony. Lured in like a moth to light.

I dig the serving tray JMart. That's gonna look killer with some finish on it.

Got a busy day on the road, in the rain. Almost Friday.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. Hoping to be able to add finish this weekend.

I still need to shape the fingers/sides, drill holes for the handles, put in dado to accept the bottom, inlay the letters, laminate the veneer to the bottom, sand, assemble, finish. Luckily I'm not going anywhere this weekend for once.


----------



## 7Footer

You know it hog….

Oh my little Roy toy… What is it about good sex that makes me have to crap… Guess its all that pumpin', pump n dump, you really jarred somethin' loose tiger.


----------



## bhog

Awesome. 7 gets +2 points to his man card. You animal.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh Roy Munson, you poor bastard.

You girls are quiet around here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

We were waiting for you… Well that and my Thorazine is wearing off.


----------



## Buckethead

I would hit that. Hard.


----------



## jordanp

Bucket must have been exposed to lot lizards at the local truck stop at a very young age.. you know the type I'm talking about, the classy ones that take a whore bath squating over a mud puddle in the parking lot between tractor trailers.

The ones that use one of these for a whole different reason than advertised..


----------



## JayT

Jordan, I do NOT want to know what you were looking for when you came across that. (I also really, really do not want to know how many you ordered)


----------



## bhog

Ha^ amazing.


----------



## Buckethead

Did you notice the petite hand, and large mouth? Interesting.

So I took the fam to church the other day, and the message was tithing and generosity. I vowed to designate 10% of my income to helping sex workers achieve a better life. Win, win.


----------



## Pezking7p

Yesterday we're saving indian orphans, today it's pump 'n' dump and whore baths. I like the variety.


----------



## theoldfart

^ makes you want to contribute to something! not just sure what.


----------



## jordanp

For some reason when I look at the above photo i invision some strange reverse game of ring toss… is it just me?

Those japanese are an industrious folk, they will leave no nitch market untouched, no matter how obscure. Ok I'll be quiet..


----------



## chrisstef

Fetish much? ^


----------



## Buckethead

I'm really quite prudish. It's just been such a slow day around here, someone had to vulgar it up.

I'm making a difference.

Giving back to the community.

You're welcome.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, it's pouring the rain so no painting this evening. Took time to read through the last 100 posts….so much I don't even know where to start…so I won't.

Anyway, anybody else have this kind of problem at the lumber store?


----------



## jordanp

When in doubt buy more..


----------



## chrisstef

I got the Spurs in 7.

Ben n Jerrys to the face. Whole pint. Peanut brittle. Stef belly hurt.


----------



## bhog

Sissy^. Go 2 back to back then holler.


----------



## 7Footer

Spurs in 7 is the safe pick, I'm gonna go out on a limb with Spurs in 6, they're gonna get their redemption for not closing out last year's game 6 and choking away the series.

Jordan seems all too familiar with truck stops.

Dan's variety comment gave me a hearty lawl.


----------



## woodcox

"Take it easy Leonard/Francis.." It's just at the barrel of the right gun. MIG wire tattooing at work now. You can do it at home too, just leave the arc and jab the 1/16" molten head of wire directly to dermis. I went with about a 1/16"depth to cover more real estate. jrdnp inspires me to canvas a pound in heat. Outline a marking knife or something. Cuz this looks like trax.

Some one needs a diston to scale down a leg!


----------



## ToddJB

Right in the center of vain too. Drugs are bad… Emmmmmkkay.


----------



## jordanp

*7'* it is a sad story my friend….
at a young impressionable age while riding in the back seat of my parents 1981 oldsmobile delta 88 we passed a truck stop and right under one of the parking lot lights was a 90lb leathery skirted lady of the night squated down hovering over a muddy puddle vigorously splashing water with both hands towards her money maker. Things just haven't been quite the same sence…









You can't unsee that…


----------



## jordanp

And you can't unsee this knee equiped with female reproductive organs either… I bid you goodnight ladies…..


----------



## bhog

Where did you get that pic of Shane?

It's Friday , you don't have a real job so Tony is gonna get you high today, "It puts the lotion on its skin" style.

Edit. Shane, hook a brotha up with some flooring, I need some for my bath.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks for that Jordan. I woke up this morning thinking "man, I really hope someone posted some soul scarring sh*t on LJs today."


----------



## chrisstef

I hope that knee replacement wasnt a Dr. Byo job. Thats hack city.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Well, had a "wtf am I even doing?" kind of night in the shop a few nights ago. Went to bore a hole through the "hinge" of the drafting compass I was working on with an auger bit. Didn't put too much thought into what I was doing. Probably should have used a drill bit or something instead of an auger bit . The snail split one arm of the compass, thus thoroughly bumming me out. I'm going to start over, redesign it a bit, shape it a little more carefully and make the pieces a little stouter. Meh, helps me learn and develop my skills.


----------



## theoldfart

Billy, painful lesson. It was looking good too.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks man. A painful lesson, but a valuable one nonetheless.


----------



## Mosquito

I did that with the first saw tote I made for my panel saw too… kinda sucked, as it was the last hole I needed to drill too…

A tip I've seen Paul Sellers use before, is to drill out slightly under the size of the snail before using the auger bit. Much like drilling a pilot hole for screws


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks Mos. That's a good tip I'll definitely use when I re-do this project.


----------



## jmartel

Productive evening last night. all that's left on the frame for the tray is sanding and cutting out the handles.










And of course pegging it.

And in the spirit of today's holiday (National Donut Day), I got 2 black rubber donuts in the mail last night.










New tires for a pair of trackdays coming up. Got these for about $200 less than I was originally planning on spending for tires.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony smiles like a donut.


----------



## jordanp

*Billy* thanks for the new quote…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Haha! Glad to be of service.


----------



## chrisstef

There's a guy we call Hog that roams this thread
He's bald with no hair on his head
His breath smells like low tide
Pink scooters he likes to ride
His tools are different than the rest
Theyre plastic and molded and not the best
For doing things like whacking nails
But sure do please all the males


----------



## JayT

^Slow day at work, stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Just letting my creative side shine through a little bit on a Friday. Its been a hell of a week.


----------



## j_dubb

I actually ran into Hog and his posse just the other day. Did a quick video capture.

http://gifs.e-nanigans.com/Gangsta********************.gif


----------



## theoldfart

No rap, just rust









TH Witherby 10" draw knife, a SW auger bit extension and a Groves saw tote w/splti nuts


















Think I need to talk to a couple of our resident saw makers about a plate!


----------



## 7Footer

I needs me a drawknife, badly! Good stuff there Old-Fizzle, those SW logos make me happy, in pants.


----------



## bhog

Ghey rap sister stef.

Great gif j, I had you scared at first tho.


----------



## chrisstef

What do you guys think about plunging a cove bit to flute some boards to surround a column?

Bit in question: (would remove bearing)


----------



## theoldfart

Even if you remove the bearing wouldn't the stud( not talking about Stef) still get in the way?


----------



## jmartel

The stud would get in the way, plus you would have no cutter in the center. You would need to remove the bearing, grind off the stud, and ramp the bit in rather than plunging.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh. Certainly appears like it may.

Dually noted jmart.

Not gonna work.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef I hope that's your pinky at the bottom of the pic, and by pinky I mean finger.

I can't wait for dinner tonight, wifey and I hitting up the new Fogo De Chao just opened in PDX for our 5 yr. anniversary… I can't wait, Rodizio is the best effing food I've ever had. There is one Brazilian restaurant in Portland that is so-so, the best Brazilian food in town was from a food cart, but the lady closed it down a couple years ago, and for that she's a ho-bag. Jmart you ever eat at Impanema up there on 1st street? That place is tits.


----------



## Buckethead

Dually noted… Lawl!


----------



## chrisstef

Def not a pinky 7. You dont have to be so covert about it neither. All you gotta do is ask bud.


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## ToddJB

Rodizio is amazing, 7. Only had it once, but I fattened up for a week.

Welp, I've had an amazingly awesome day. Took the day off to prep for the appraisal today. So last night was spent cleaning the shop. State of the shop? Best its ever looked. Woke up bright and early to go dump some stuff and on my way back swung by a garage sale. Picked up a Stanley 40 scrub, 248 miter box. Diston D8 thumb hole, no 7, and one with an awesome handle that I can't read the etch on yet. $130. Not a killer deal, but very pleased. Pushing my luck a bit I saw signs for an estate sale, swung in, and hit the mother of all deals. I got a 50s Unisaw and 40s or 50s 8" pot belly Delta jointer for… Wait for it… $60 each. Ha. I'm going to grab my buddies trailer tonight to pick them up either tomorrow or Sunday.

Was home by 9:30, spent the rest of the day shaping up the yard and taking care of lose ends around the house. Appraisal is done. The guy loved the kids and dog and my DIY work, and my hobbies. We shot the poo for quite awhile. Should hear back next week.

Oh and none of this officially happened yet because i be been too gitty to take pictures, and I'm currently rocking a lil girl to sleep.


----------



## racerglen

Oh Lord,it must be fried day…


----------



## Buckethead

Awesome day, Todd. Congrats. There is no joy like rocking ones daughter to sleep. Oh.. And the tools are fun too.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy mother of all hauls Todd. Thats awesome. Id break your stones but rocking a kid to sleep should not be rudely interrupted.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang Todd, that's crazy. What a steal, congrats.

Yeah I've been trying to prep for it all day, I tend to overdue it every time I eat churrasco but it's doesn't happen that often, and it's always worth it. I'm pretty well hydrated and just drank some probiotics… the hollow leg will be used tonight.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef: ya, you've got the wrong bit. Here's where I get decent quality bits on the cheap. 
Round nose:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_core.html#Round_Nose_Anchor

or go from this side with this:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_slot.html#flute_cut_anchor
And I like their free shipping.

Todd- I concur.


----------



## ShaneA

A Unisaw for $60….at least tell me it is 3phase? Nice haul


----------



## ToddJB

Shane. Single. Boom.


----------



## Tim457

Wow Todd, what a deal. You've got some good karma apparently.


----------



## chrisstef

The disston no. 99 all finished:


----------



## theoldfart

Huzah! We need video of it AND you in action!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Man, she is a beauty stef! You did a great job on her.


----------



## Tim457

That's fantastic. I like that it still looks old but sweet.

Speak for yourself, TOF. I'll just watch the saw.


----------



## Buckethead

Very nice. You gonna sell it?


----------



## theoldfart

but he's soooo cute


----------



## ToddJB

Great job, man. She is a beauty.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww thanks guys. I dunno if im gonna sell it Bucket. I been thinkin lately that i may sell a few saws, including this one, and put the proceeds to a LA jack though. They all really need to be sharpened and i havent been super motivated to do a bunch of filing so ill probably hang on to them / it for a while.

Yea tim, wouldnt want wifey (yours) catchin a peek of the old boy


----------



## jordanp

That moment you realize your opponents hands are bigger than you head.. #imalosethisone


----------



## jmartel

I have not been to Impanema, 7. Keeps showing up on groupon though. May have to give it a shot. I typically stick to Market Arms for pub food and Japonessa for the best damn sushi I've ever had.

Here's something I know Hog likes… African Blackwood.










There I go teasing him. It's just a picture of wood, not what he was hoping when he read what it was.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Blackwood….it's so much bigger than the whitewood I've got. I'm mirin…


----------



## ToddJB

The haul, minus the big machines



















Cleaned shop


----------



## 489tad

Todd you stepped in it!
Stef you really shined up all those nuts. Nice job.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, the top and bottom saws are outstanding. great find. much jealousy.


----------



## Buckethead

Nobody loves a rip saw.


----------



## theoldfart

Love 'em, already have two d8's and ones a thumby.


----------



## bhog

Damn. Pics Todd , teasing ginger.

Lol at African black wood jmart. What ya making with it?


----------



## ToddJB

There was no power in the room with the machines. So no lights. No pics. Picking 'em up Sunday.


----------



## 7Footer

^^It starts with a D and ends with an O! Heyyy-yoo.

I'd definitely snag that groupon Jmart, the only two times I've been there have been for lunch which is way cheaper but they still have the full spread, but it was fantastic.. Just be ready for a barrage of meat, which I am sure you're no stranger to.

Seriously Todd, you need to post a workshop tour! Your shop is stacked, sweet mitre box too.


----------



## thedude50

Major update new stereo for the shop great sound abound in the shop now back to the job of cleanup. And finishing the benches and tool testing.


----------



## j_dubb

Stef you could use that bit so long as you drilled a pilot hole big enough to accommodate the router bits tip so it could get in and get started. Just take it nice and slow and start with the tip.

Think of your prom night, just the complete opposite.


----------



## j_dubb

Stef you could use that bit so long as you drilled a pilot hole big enough to accommodate the router bits tip so it could get in and get started. Just take it nice and slow and start with the tip.

Think of your prom night, just the complete opposite.


----------



## j_dubb

Stef you could use that bit so long as you drilled a pilot hole big enough to accommodate the router bits tip so it could get in and get started, couldn't you? Just take it nice and slow and start with the tip.

Think of your prom night, just the complete opposite.


----------



## j_dubb

Stef you could use that bit so long as you drilled a pilot hole big enough to accommodate the router bits tip so it could get in and get started, couldn't you? Just take it nice and slow and start with the tip.

Think of your prom night, just the complete opposite.


----------



## j_dubb

Ljs is acting wonky. Don't see my posts in the thread, but if I look under my profile it looks like a post I made then edited wasnposted 4 different times. Apologies if it ends up flooding the thread!


----------



## j_dubb

Ljs is acting wonky. Don't see my posts in the thread, but if I look under my profile it looks like a post I made then edited wasnposted 4 different times. Apologies if it ends up flooding the thread!


----------



## jmartel

Black wood is for making square pegs on the tray. I had wanted ebony, but this should be the same look, less cost, and none of the whole killing people to illegally harvest ebony thing.


----------



## thedude50

Major update new stereo for the shop great sound abound in the shop now back to the job of cleanup. And finishing the benches and tool testing.


----------



## 7Footer

I thought you were making a didgeridoo.

Meat coma.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol josh. Nice 8 posts. A pilot hole may work indeed.

New music set up look good dude. Looks like it doesnt take up much room either. You been around long enough … Pics brah!

With all the meat youve ingested in your lifetime 7 i figured youd be able to avoid the beefatosis. Love me a good Brazilian meatfest.


----------



## walden

Nice haul Todd! That was an amazing string of events!


----------



## Buckethead

I heard Zissou say that supposedly everyone is part gay. This could explain the overindulgence of multinational meat.

You guys using protection? Don't bring 'Sergio' home to mama.


----------



## theoldfart

Gotta love New England in the spring, flowers, trees, and









$15


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Wow nice Kevin!


----------



## theoldfart

'Probably going back for some chisels!!!!


----------



## bhog

Stef loving a Brazilian meat fest isn't surprising

All waxed, lubed, primed and ready to sing

He chases it from Tweens to sixties, been crowned King ,anything for a taste of ding -a-ling


----------



## chrisstef

Now hog you aint gotta front.
We all know this is whatcha want. 
From the saws to the timber to my member
And the chisels and the planes
I hear you hollerin my name
Hit the break ….

Ohh stef gimme one more chance


----------



## theoldfart

^^I can just see a pic of these two with big white clocks around their necks.

White urban gangsta wanna-be's!


----------



## bhog

Lol. 
Hey fart, there is also a term used- to - be, some fall in that category also.


----------



## theoldfart

lawl, i'm way beyond that point, probably never-wuz-nor-couldn't-be.


----------



## bhog

Naw you were N 2 Deep


----------



## theoldfart

I hear that a lot, ou812


----------



## Buckethead

I'm more of a One Direction kinda guy.

Those guys rock.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Who?


----------



## bhog

Bucket , I'm sorry to break it to you, but those dudes are ghey. You have their poster in the shop? Get all feint just looking at it then scream hysterically ? Twitch, twitch.


----------



## ShaneA

Did you say you ordered an air filtration system from Grizzly Hog? How is it working out for you? Which model? And how loud is it? I am thinking about DC overhaul /upgrade.


----------



## Pezking7p

Glad to see you fellows are serenading one another.

Tenant decided to tell me today that:

1) they broke a light pull cord
2) their sink drain leaks
3) their new dryer is tripping the breaker.

Replaced the light, replaced the cruddy gaskets on the sink drain, and discovered the 30A dryer hookup is wired with 12-2 wire. Luckily someone was smart enough to put it on a 20A breaker so it didn't start any fires, but now I have to run 10-3 cable to the freaking thing. At least the wire is run through the attic so I can do it, otherwise it would be a disaster.

On a positive note, it looks like the eggs that were laid in a box in my shop have hatched!


----------



## Buckethead

Hog… There is NO WAY my homies from One Direction are gay. Even if they are though… Man can they kick out the jams.


----------



## bhog

Shane yea I did. It works good and isn't too loud. I got this one

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hanging-Air-Filter-3-Speed/G0738

It's not too loud. I usually have music bumpin in the shop and it hasn't made me turn it up any higher than normal.

Wifey is having friends over tonight for a b day gathering. House is gonna be full of milfs. May the force be strong with me.


----------



## theoldfart

Feel the heat


----------



## ShaneA

Stay strong bro. I bet a One Direction T-shirt would help the situation.


----------



## chrisstef

The hell with strong. Stay smart. Like get em all liquored up and shoot video.


----------



## Buckethead

Here's a shot I got of hog and a MILF. I was lurking near the window. Looks like the corn dogs are a hit!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^

A Smitty if you will:


----------



## KelvinGrove

I was having a good day till Jord's crack hooker picture.

Stef tries his hand a poetry…stick to wood working….

Nice haul Todd…I guess it pays to look all the time.

Well, the house painting is going well. Haven't fallen off of the ladder yet. But I have decided climbing up and down it that many times in a day was easier 30 years ago.


----------



## bhog

Yeah one direction shirt would prob get me raped. Not bad I guess.

Sneaky bucket.


----------



## bhog

Headed to shop. Too much booty in there.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice legs Hogerella.


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, Hog my boy, I spy some serious workmanship going on there. You mean there is something beyond the pale of verbal abuse? I like!

And on that note, just had dinner with good friends, much wine and green tea ice cream made by yours truly, so going to pass out! /
'G'nite all, sweet dreams…................


----------



## jmartel

Well this is a disaster. Finished up all the veneer work, and then after laminating it to the plywood, it all went to hell. The background got wavy and lifted off the ply, some of the rope pieces lifted off, others lifted off slightly and sanded through when I removed the tape, etc.

Back to square one. I'll be up late tonight re-doing everything. No rope border this time though.


----------



## theoldfart

Hang in there lil' buddy, you'll get it right. From what I've seen you have the skills to adjust and correct.


----------



## jmartel

The letters were mostly ok, just a bit thin in the M. The Star/rope looks like ass though. This is after trying to fix it once already.










Got my blackwood pegs milled up though.










2 sides on each peg. I'll cut them to probably 1/2" long since they are just decorative. I have a 1/4" dowel that will be used for strength in the joint.

And how I got the rounded faces:










Chuck it up in the drill press, and use some sandpaper backed with a cloth/tshirt/etc. Work your way up in grits. Then just square off the edges a bit at the end and you're done. Real quick. Saw it on a video from William Ng I believe a while back.


----------



## ToddJB

That sucks jmart, sorry man. Do you know what caused it?


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaha. too much good stuff, wow Bucket…..

Lots of meat exposure Stef.

Too much milf in one room Hog?

That's crappy jmart, sorry dude.


----------



## jmartel

Not really quite sure. I've got a new one going now though. Compass is done, I'm working on the circular border at the moment (half done at the moment. Then the debate about doing the letters or not again. They turned out fine on the last one so I probably will.


----------



## jmartel

Now that it's just about 1am, I'm going to bed. Here's where I left off on round 2:


----------



## racerglen

MMmm, that just pops Jmart ! Very nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid recovery Jmart.

Open house day today. Im gettin sick of this game. We finally put in an offer on a house, a fair to low offer to get tge ball rolling, and douche nozzle doesnt move an inch off asking price. He can keep his mauve carpets and pool table in the living room. Dont worry guy, those are good selling points. The koi pond too.

Im bout to stop the hunt and take out my frustrations on building a workbench.


----------



## Buckethead

Dood with the koi pond playing coy?

But you may as well quit fronting, as if you didn't like the mauve carpets.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn jmart, nice work.

Stef, I hate when people do that. What is it you guys are looking for, better location?


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl bucket. I think hes playing "well i bought in 09 and retiled 2 bathrooms so its worth 40k more now". Or hes smokin the fish food. Yea the pinkish carpets are made even better with the smell of 4 cats in em. Make ya wanna roll bareass on em. The kicker is that hes not including the washer dryer or stove in the deal either.

Sorry for the morning b!tch session. Im done now.

Edit - yea pez. Lookin to get closer to the friends and family. Maybe add a lil bit of square footage too but not totally required.


----------



## Buckethead

Jmart, that work you're doing is so far over my head, that I don't see the flaws, even as you pointed them out. Maybe it's due to the low rezziness of LJs uploadimous? Maybe you're hard on* yourself? (Hehe) At any rate, both the bad and the good iterations look great to me.


----------



## Buckethead

Stef, I see it very likely that if he's asking 40K more than he paid in 09, that he'll get his asking price, assuming a market value approaching a couple hundred grand. 09, 2010, and 2011 represent the bottom of a very significant dip in resident entail real estate values. We could discuss the vagaries of why, but that's for twitter.

And I heard the workbench threat. Let's not get hasty. ;-)

Edit: this also assumes he didn't overbuy the 09 market, which many folks did. And I called you Chris, until I edited. Very ambiguous name, that. Better to go with Stef.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm sure being a demo guy, stef goes into these places and immediately starts sizing it up for remodeling. Ok $4500 to replace the carpets with hardwood, $1500 to make the coy pond into a hot tup….and over here we can convert this into a sex dungeon.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea 08, 09 were the very height of the market here in CT. Took a dump in 2010. We bought at the same time and wed be hard pressed to get what we paid for our house even with all the work. Things just havent changed in 6 years and while it sucks, its just the market. But thats enough real estate and complaining on my part. Its on to the next one.


----------



## Buckethead

I learned today. I knew NYC continued to climb when we were going bust, so it certainly makes sense that CT would do so as well.


----------



## walden

Hang in there Stef…no throat punching anybody.

I'm off to another tool auction this morning, this time in Broomfield. Should be a good time.

Forgot to mention, I got home from my trip this past week with no problems and the first day back it hailed golf ball sized pieces. The ice was five inches thick on the ground by the end of it. Did some damage to the car and the teardrop has to have the aluminum exterior completely replaced. Although I have insurance on both, I'm not looking forward to that process… My next place will have a frig'in garage!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, good luck on the showings. If all else fails rent a pool table to put in the living room.

Walden, have fun, Brother. Sorry 'bout the hail damage.


----------



## jmartel

The housing market in Seattle is nuts. When we bought last summer any place that we wanted to put an offer in on needed a pre-inspection and an offer within a week or else the house would be gone. There was a single family brick ranch that we put an offer for $35k over asking, and we weren't in the top 5 offers. And this isn't like it was a $100k house or anything. Plus it still needed work.

We ended up getting our townhouse/duplex at asking because it was only on the market for 4 days before the sellers were reviewing offers. I think we were the only people able to get an inspector in. It was built in 2008 and we paid about what it sold for then, which is a decent deal. Zillow currently puts it at about $15k more than we paid.

I wanted a single family house, but this was basically new, had a 2 car garage (very rare in the city unless you wanted to pay $600k), and it's got a pretty good layout. I would have loved a nice big yard, but I am thoroughly enjoying not having a single patch of grass to mow.

And the market hasn't calmed down at all since then.


----------



## ToddJB

My trailer connection fell through, but we got er done.

A lot of weight in the back of the trooper. Had to take the visiting brother in law along for some assistance.










Like is said before there was no electricity in the room so once I got them out into the light they were in worse shape than I had thought. Full restored will need to happen.

New (older) uni sitting beside my old (newer) uni. This guy was missing its dust door










I'll restore this one, and then sell off the 70s model.

And here is the 8" jointer beside its little brother 6". There is a gain of about 30" in table length there. The 8" is 66" tip to tip. And most importantly appears to be fully complete. This will also get a full restored, and the 6" will be sold off.










And while I was looking for the missing dust door I came across this guy under a heep of crap. $3










And I for a Diston back saw that will fit my newly acquired miter box, which came with an Atkins.

Huzah!


----------



## Buckethead

The carving on that tote is exquisite. That's a room full of lovely machines. It doesn't appear to be your first go round with restorations. Congrats!


----------



## chrisstef

Dude. Fuggin killer score. I mean amazzzzing. That jointer is a thing of beauty.

Im off to look up that disston too. Its a special saw im almost sure of it. Edit - wait, thats an atkins isnt it?


----------



## Pezking7p

Doood, you suuuucckkk


----------



## ToddJB

Yep Atkins. Its 29" 7tpi.


----------



## chrisstef

Id love to see the carvings with some mineral spirits on it todd. I love the carving on grip of the handle, not your typical floral weave. Wicked cool.

Limited search results in a No. 64 on the atkins todd. 
http://www.geocities.com/~mvr1/atkinssaws2.html


----------



## ToddJB

64 huh? Worth a dang?


----------



## chrisstef

Most def worth a dang. And then some probably. From what ive gathered atkins made that saw to compete with the disston 12. A well regarded, high end saw with extra refined london spring steel. 1907-1935 is what i got on it for age. I dont know that ive seen a saw with such nice carvings and an embedded stamp of the medallion logo. Ill see if i can dig up any other info.

One for sale i found. Clean and sharp $215. As it sits, to an atkins guy, id say 50-75 clams. Cleaned up 125-150. Shot in the dark but a shot none the less.


----------



## bhog

Nice scores Todd. You get the fence n stuff?


----------



## ToddJB

So I shouldn't cut 3 inch's off it to fit in the saw till i'm planning?


----------



## ToddJB

Hog, bars, no fence. But that's okay because I picked that Bies awile back.


----------



## chrisstef

Not unless you want a punch in the dong provided by mr karma and backed up by yours truly


----------



## Buckethead

Dong punch?!


----------



## bhog

Nice, I forgot about the bies.

He said dong punch but it would be a grope n stroke.


----------



## Buckethead

Ah yes… As the bouncer at the gay bar calls it; The lingering dong punch.


----------



## KelvinGrove

FIGHT! FIGHT! CHRISSY AND BUCKET ARE HAVING A FIGHT!


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, don't you mean Buckette?


----------



## Buckethead

I'm a lover, not a fighter. I find that the tough guys are the gayest of all. At least down at the biker bar by my house: "The Bear's Den".


----------



## walden

Nice score Todd! The machines look great.

I picked up a couple of D8's today, one with a thumb hole. They need to be cleaned up, but should work fine. I got both of them and another saw for $4.

I bought a 3 pound box of cut nails for $5 and a couple other odds and ends. Not a bad day.


----------



## walden

PS - Bucket's too funny to fight. You might get mad at him, but then he would say something funny and make you laugh. Next thing you know, you're buying the guy a beer.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, nice get. One of these days I fully intend on joining.


----------



## john2005

You suck Todd! Nice haul.


----------



## Tim457

Picked up a blacksmith vise for $20. Decent condition and very sturdy. I should have included something for scale because for some reason it looks like a bench top vise in the picture. Can't find any marks on it, but maybe when I get it cleaned up I will.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Darn it…thought we were going to see some dong punches there.


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, you got a nice vise for a helluva deal, IMHO. It's almost worth a "you suck". I have one almost identical and it is my go to vise when doing metal work. Use it in good health.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet, Tim. Can someone enlighten me on the benefits of this kind of vise?


----------



## walden

Nice haul Tim!

Todd: The blacksmith's vice is much more sturdy than a normal bench metal vice. The fin sticking out of the back (top in picture) Bolts to the bench. The big pole on the bottom Usually sits in a block of wood on the floor. This allows a person to file or pound on a piece of metal without breaking the vice. My two cents anyways.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, it's kind of like a bench for metalworking (kind of)...it's very heavy so you can beat on it and it won't bend and shake.


----------



## chrisstef

Me fighting Bucket? Im an office guy and bucket does real work on a daily basis. He'd own me. Im soft, doughy, and easily foldable. I haven't been punched in the face in a long time and im pretty happy with that streak. I think the last time, I was at a higher end strip club where some dude suckered punched me in my ear. I told him that if I wanted a kiss I would have called his mother and then watched my buddy, who was the head bouncer at the place, drag him outside by his face. I kinda miss my drinkin days.


----------



## Buckethead

Stef, if there is one LJ you can whip, it's me.

I do ask that you make it hurt, but not injure. #rulesforspankings


----------



## JayT

^ Would you two mind taking your little, personal S&M relationship to the PM's. My uncorrupted mind is having issues with all the violent images and sexual undertones.


----------



## Buckethead

Sorry about that JT.

My wife doesn't let me speak in the house, so I get a little over zealous here.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden and Dan, thanks.

JayT, +1


----------



## chrisstef

I didn't bring it up. Blame KG, he started it. Ill be taking my keyboard and going home now.


----------



## j_dubb

Holy smokes - I'm terribly sorry about my 8 post-spam crap. I guess I was just so proud of my burn I had to post it over and over.

Anything else going on this morning other than 50 Shades of Lumberjocks?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, where did you dig up the info on my saw? Does Atkins have a site similar to the Diston Institute?


----------



## chrisstef

50 shades of LJ. Lawl.

I found it on that link I posted, that geocities one, the old advertisement. I don't think atkins has anything nearly similar to that of the disstonian institute. The only way I was able to distinguish it was by the circular hole on the inset of the handle and from the positioning of the medallion and saw nuts. The other info I got was from random threads. If I can dig up anything further ill let ya know.


----------



## ToddJB

I didn't see the link previously. Thanks.


----------



## j_dubb

Stef - when I visited your pad one of the pieces of lumber you'd given me was an older piece you'd reclaimed. You planed it a bit and threw some mineral spirits on it to take a glance at what was underneath. Not sure if you recall the board.

Wife's birthday is tomorrow and I'm making a medal rack to display her race bibs and medals she has acquired since she's been competing. I chopped off about a 20" piece of that board, found the few nails that were left in 'er and planed one side flat and ran it through the planer. There is some seriously gorgeous grain on the board. Looks quarter sawn (i think?). Very happy with how it looks so far. I'll be sure to get some pictures up when all is said and done.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd:

http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php?message_id=145896&submit_thread=1

http://www.geocities.com/~mvr1/atkinssaws2.html

http://home.grics.net/~weir/Saws_for_sale.html (3/4 of the way down the page)


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Josh, I remember it. I also remember planning it and going oh my god its quarter sawn lol. Possibly the nicest piece of the remaining reclaimed stock ive got. I couldn't be happier that its in good hands and youll make something for wifey out of it. That's a solid birthday present to me. I definitely wanna see some pics of it all cleaned up, post em when you get a chance bruddah. If I recall, most of the oak that came out of that place was black oak and had some really cool grain to it.


----------



## JayT

50 Shades of Lumberjocks

That just made my morning!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Stef, was it common to have models in different lengths. Like I said, mine is 29", the bottom link you posted is for a 24", and I saw in another place one was a 26".


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, they typicaly went in 2" (JayT) increments from maybe 20" to 30". 29" is probably the longest one they made, and maybe its been cut down an inch? I don't know that ive seen one over 30". Its the manly version that's for sure. How are the teeth on it bud?


----------



## ToddJB

They seem pretty solid, none are broke or mangled. Filled rip. Could use a tune, but I don't think anything major.


----------



## Buckethead

Well since no one appreciates my brand of humor, I pouted for a while, then went out to refine my sharpening skills. They do need refining.

My $20 bonanza from Saturday:










Not a "you suck" worthy windfall of tool riches, but I'm calling it one for the win column.

I find that the more I sharpen, the better I understand what I'm doing, but I don't grow any fonder of the process. The one inch chisel has required the most work. It was fairly abused, and re shaping it has been a chore. It's on a random bevel, and I chose to keep it. I'm marking that in the loss column, because I do far better with the Veritas jig which doesn't really match this bevel. So it's a bit of a pita to set up.

But look at the pretty little #9-1/2 & 9-1/4. Those irons had a couple nicks, and took a bit of time, but are slicing some fine shavings, even in a figured piece that had given me trouble with my other, larger planes, which were sharpened by others. They must be due for sharpening.

So if you look at the 9-1/2, it's missing a little cam lever that makes for a quick and easy removing/repositioning of the cap. A fellow LJ has kindly sent me a new (to me), complete cap. I'd like to put the lever onto my cap, because it's blue and in otherwise very good condition.

So do I just get a little rivet kit? Should I not do it? I don't believe this little block plane is particularly collectable, but don't want to do a hack job at the same time.

Was this post long enough?


----------



## KelvinGrove

OK. This has to be one of B "I don't drive a Prius" Hogg's relatives. It showed up on Craig's List in Texas

___










I should start by saying that if you are looking for a "Pajama party Barbie Jeep" you my friend, should keep looking. If you are looking for a short description of to the beast before you, I can offer you two words "MEAT & POTATOES". This is the All American chariot of the free world.

You are not dealing with any ordinary, cookie cutter Jeep son. This thing was forged from a single block of all American Tungsten Steel. Real sturdy! From that day forward my life has never been the same. Winch yourself off that couch and see if you can handle this Jeep Wrangler Sahara.

So if you are looking for a rice burning hatch back, a solar powered liberal mobile, or even a Hyundai crossover keep on looking my friend this thing is a piece of red white and blue Americana Machinery.

This baby's pulse is pumping 4.0 liters of uncensored raw fuel through her straight six nuclear power plant. And rest assured this is no metro feminine automatic. . .you command her to obey, with your calloused hand planted firmly on the shifter. And she will obey, the first time, every time. If you can't handle your stick shifter, or reach the clutch pedal, you better not ferry skip over here wanting to test drive her. If you stall her out, you can count on getting hit in the face with a piece of re-bar and sent back where you came from.

It has A/C but are you kidding me….Really! If you want to blow the sweat off your brow, you do it the old fashioned way: doors off, top down. "What if it rains?". . .You whiney bitch! I told you to stop reading. . . Any man who drives this beast doesn't give a damn about rain. Not even skin melting acid rain, Cause he's already dripping wet in blood, sweat, dip spit, and fish guts.

If you are looking for the kind of jeep that has to be pansy parked in the garage, so the "carpet doesn't get wet and soggy" Then you should plant your Obama sticker on some Japanese piece of s*. Cause this thing has drain holes in the floor and rhino lined to let the blood drain out from the buffalo you just killed, with your bare hands. Because you are William Wallace from Braveheart and when you get home you can leave your "sissy sponge glove car wash kit" in the pink bucket it came in. Go ahead and spark up your 6000 psi heated pressure washer on the dually trailer in your man cave, cause you are Tim Gillespie and you can pressure wash your truck on the inside. She's got rhino lined floors with a full roll cage in case that buffalo comes back to life while you're doing 80 over some mountain pass or flooded river.

If you're thinking about Mexican chrome bumpers for her, think again. The bumper bashers come hand forged in a blacksmith shop in Franklin County over a wood burnin fire, out of 4 inch well casing, and railroad tracks and then I welded em to the damn chassis. That way if you get deployed you can piggy back this war wagon on a deuce and a half and chain her down tight from the four corners, so you don't lose her when your convoy gets hit by a taliband roadside suicide bomber.

And forget about putting one of those "It's a Jeep Thing. . .You wouldn't understand" stickers on this machine cause when you're spotted in this American Classic there will be no questions, no further explanation required, people will understand and get out of your way. . …real quick.

If you think you're ready to park this panty hauler on your tract of land. If you buy this jeep you better go get your old lady ready for some damn changes around your lair, cause this s will be happening. What will be Happening? Glad you asked….

1. More chest hair.
2. You're growing a beard.
3. Meat Only Diet.
4. T-Rex for a pet.
5. You're taking a job at the lumber mill.
6. Your car carries five kegs.
7. [Expletive Deleted] 8. Catch more fish.
9. Wire bristled toothbrush.
10. Sex in the yard.
11. Sex in the garage.
12. All male offspring.
13. Chiseled jaw line.
14. Not giving a damn.
15. Flesh turning to steel.
16. Higher salary
17. Promotions.
18. Better looking wives.
19. Better looking mistresses.
20. More golfing
21. More killing stuff.
22. More dead animals in the KITCHEN freezer.
23. More tools in your garage.
24. Bigger TV
25. Wife takes out the trash
26. Four Wheel Drive
27. Wife brings trash can in from road.
28. Wife stops bitching about clothes on floor.
29. Wife stocks fridge with beer.
30. Chuck Norris.
31. John McCain
32. Steaks for dinner.
33. Winning the Lottery.
34. Women on the side.
35. Wrestling with bea
36. Building sh** out of stone.
37. Riding Lawn Mower.
38. Bon Fires in cul-de-sac.
39. Bar Fights.
40. Wife picks you up from Thee Gentlemen's Club.
41. Craftsman Tools.
42. Jay Bisset.
43. Welding stuff.
44. Digging holes.
45. Huge Piece of meat.

Put your GPS back in your purse.

Sounds good doesn't it?

This jeep has carried me through 155,000 miles of battlefield twice as gruesome as the second half of the movie "300″. . ..And just like a trusty steed this juggernaut has never left me stranded. If you think you've worn her out you drag this beast back to me in any condition. And Ill handle the rest.

But if you think you're going to get to whip this mule you better pony up Sixty Five Hundred Dollars. . .American Cash. I'm not selling you this car unless you are clearly a pure blooded American Species, so don't even think about it.


----------



## chrisstef

They might be peened into place there bucket but im not sure. Someone smarter than me will chime in for sure to verify. If it were mine id rock the mismatched cap or paint it if it really bothers ya. Reshaping irons is very low on list of things I like to do as well. Takes friggin forever and im one impatient bastard. Want it and want it now.

Good haul for 20 clams brosif.


----------



## bhog

Today is Stefs bday. I'm pretty sure anyway. Happy b day you cu% junky queef licking a$$ pu$$y.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Happy B-day Steff…you old fart!


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket, Stef is correct, it is peened on. I have successfully moved one to another. The trick is making sure everything is very secure and properly supported underneath as you hit it.


----------



## chrisstef

Im surprised Hallmark hasn't called you on that birthday card moment there Hog. You best trademark that one before they come and steal it.

Thanks fellas. It indeed is my birthday. Our office girls bought me a cheesecake, and im about to get all fat bastard on it.


----------



## 7Footer

I thought I caught a b-day reference in his response to j_dubb…. Happy Bday dawg!

That's some really funny stuff Tim… sounds like a great slab, the only problem is it's a Jeep.


----------



## Buckethead

Happy Birthday Stef!

You share a BDay with these folks:

Richard Simmons
Caligula
Armand Hammar
Rock Hudson
Chester B Arthur
Chaz Bono

(Bookends!)


----------



## 7Footer

If there's one thing Bucket likes, it's getting peened on.

Sorry but I really giggled when I read this: The trick is making sure everything is very secure and properly supported underneath as you hit it


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Birthday, one year closer to it being acceptable to have your colon checked.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy birthday Stef.


----------



## j_dubb

The bday reference went right over my head - hahaha. Happy bday indeed Stef!


----------



## Buckethead

Proper support is crucial for the hitting. Peening, even.

I use a pillow…. Wait. I take that back. I don't want to get banished and forced to do sharpening detail again.

Full disclosure on the bday list: I have no idea when any of those people's birthday is. I just liked the list.


----------



## summerfi

Both my Dad and Granddad worked on the restoration of Colonial Williamsburg in the 1950's. My son is in Virginia for job training the next couple weeks, and over the weekend he visited Williamsburg and sent me this pic. The staircase was built either by my Dad or Granddad, but I'm not sure which. It looks pretty good for being 60+ years old.


----------



## Buckethead

That is a beautiful staircase, Bob. Well done, dad/grandad


----------



## AnthonyReed

You had me at donut smile….

Happy birthday Stef.


----------



## Tim457

Happy birthday Steferoo.

Bob, that's awesome. It's high on my list of places to visit and that's really cool your family helped restore it.

"The blacksmith's vice is much more sturdy than a normal bench metal vice. The fin sticking out of the back (top in picture) Bolts to the bench. The big pole on the bottom Usually sits in a block of wood on the floor. This allows a person to file or pound on a piece of metal without breaking the vice. My two cents anyways."

That's really interesting, thanks Walden. I had just assumed it needed a U bolt around the bottom pole to secure it to a bench leg, but sitting it in a block of wood too sounds like an even better idea. The pole is over an inch in diameter, much beefier than others I've turned down for more money.


----------



## walden

Happy Birthday Stef!

Don't cry Bucket…we still love you!

Tim: That flared ring near the bottom of the pole on the vise sits on top of the block of wood and the remaining pole below it goes into the block of wood. It should make it very secure.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Bucket, that's quite a bookened. Id end up singing I Got You Babe while sweatin to the oldies in a tutu with my junk tucked in fruit bowl style. Legwarmers included.

Killer history within that staircase Bob. I love the lineage behind it all.

Much appreciated on the bday wishes all, and Todd your right, its almost acceptable, almost. Fun none the less.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

Happy birthday old man, think maybe there's a bit o' mileage left in ya though.


----------



## Tim457

Awesome thanks, Walden.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks OF, at 34, there better be some miles left on these tires. I aint down to bologna skins yet.


----------



## darinS

Happy Birthday Stef! Hope you have many, many more.

p.s. Don't let Hog give you any of that "tube steak" as a present.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, luckily im allergic to Lil Smoky's.


----------



## Mosquito

you're only 8-days ahead of me 'Stef (and 6 years lol). Happy Birthday!


----------



## theoldfart

And happy b'day to you as well Mos.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bob, Great story on the stair case. We talked about going to Tidewater this summer. If we do, I'll have to stop by and get a picture of it.


----------



## chrisstef

So ive noticed a bit of vibration in my saw vice and im thinking about gluing some neoprene to the jaws. Whats the panels thoughts on that? Ive seen it in 1/16, 1/8, 1/4 inches thick on amazon.


----------



## jmartel

That should isolate it. Even the 1/16" stuff. Plus it will give you better holding power. Leather would work as well.


----------



## ToddJB

Sounds like it would work to me too, though I do like the leather idea better, but only for the looks.


----------



## chrisstef

Knew you were a leather wearin guy Todd. I caught a gift card to amazon so id like to use that up. Searchin for leather may get interesting there.


----------



## ToddJB

Its hard to find plaid leather


----------



## Buckethead

Speaking of leather… Down at the biker bar…






This looks like a good opportunity to ask where to purchase the leather for attaching to vise chops, what keyword to search, as well as finding some leather suitable for a strop.

Sharpening is coming along, but I'm not properly honing yet. I think that is the last bridge to cross for me.


----------



## theoldfart

^ talk to BRK, he makes strops.


----------



## walden

Stef: I just put a little bit of painter's tape on the inside of my saw vise chops. No more vibration and helped protect the saw blades.


----------



## Pezking7p

Little extra vibration never hurt anyone!

It's tough to say if the vise is vibrating or the saw. If it's the saw, neoprene will probably make it worse because it will isolate the saw from the vise. If it's the vise, then it's vibrating because it's picking up a sympathetic resonance from the saw, and in this case the neoprene should help.

Happy birthday. Time for another beer.


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## j_dubb

Stef - http://lumberjocks.com/projects/102207


----------



## DanKrager

I might be set for life for leather needs. A saddle factory in town went out of business leaving behind great piles of scrap leather. I gathered all that was given to me and found that saddle leather is GREAT for strops, strop wheels, padding and lots of other things. I even punch the tiniest scraps to get leather buttons to glue to the bottom of boxes and bowls like feet. 
Saddle makers and shoe repair shops are almost everywhere. If you have Amish communities nearby, they have harness makers and leather workers somewhere close. Leather is everywhere. Before this stash came available, I used the tops of old leather boots.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bucket- ^there you go. I have a upholsterer friend I get most of my leather from. Either that or I have an account a Tandy leather. The business price is waaay below retail.

But ya, hit up those places on the cheap. Or there are odds and ends bags at hobby lobby or tandy. I like to use 10oz tooling leather for strops…but it doesn't have to be. I've used it for vises too, but I admit the suede that came with my BC moxon is a better material for vise liners.


----------



## jmartel

Glue up attempt #2 happening now. Lets hope this one doesn't get messed up. If it does, I'm not re-doing it for a third time. My dad will get a card instead.

Veneer looked relatively flat going into the clamps, so hopefully it will work out ok.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks, guys. There is an upholstery shop not far from me. I've seen it many times, but never stopped. Looks like I now have a reason.

I recall seeing a fellow LJ post up his experiences in an upholstery class. He had built some Morris chairs and wanted to do his own leather. Seemed like a fun time. Of course his turned out perfectly. I would likely spend the week cursing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya that was Pintodeluxe. I'd kick around that idea if I had a lot of time….but my upholstery guy only charge $40 a cushion for labor. Totally worth it to me.

If any of you guys are going to want a moxon we're gonna shake it up on the bench forum.


----------



## Mosquito

I might be a little late, but in response to 'Stef

So ive noticed a bit of vibration in my saw vice and im thinking about gluing some neoprene to the jaws. Whats the panels thoughts on that? Ive seen it in 1/16, 1/8, 1/4 inches thick on amazon.

I actually used folded over strips of drawer liner on each jaw (so 2 layers on each side) and glued that to my saw vise jaws. The only other thing I did if I got vibration still was use some clamps on the saw vise where I was having issues with it, tightened it up and kept it happy.

And on the saw note, here's my fix for my oops… I kinda like it, and I may even do it intentionally on other saws I do, maybe… something different









And I got it sharpened up and it works well


----------



## Buckethead

Looks sweet Mos!

Just saw a post on twitter: "I don't have enough friends in real life to tip a Prius"


----------



## jmartel

Huzzah!










Thank effing doG. I was about to start chucking stuff out of the shop if this one didn't work. Still need to laminate the backside of it, but I'm choosing much more stable veneer for that and not worrying about the color.

It still has a small amount of wavyness to it, but I can live with it. I'm not going to try and sand anymore of it out since it's already probably thin in some places.


----------



## summerfi

Here's a little more info on the staircase in Williamsburg. My son sent me several more pics. Also, my oldest brother shed more light on the story. The building is the King's Arms Tavern, and my Dad, Granddad, and uncle all worked on it, and in fact the three of them did nearly all the restoration on the 18th century building. They were known as the best trim men in that part of the country. The year was 1953, and I was 4 years old. I was there myself once in about 1979.


----------



## 489tad

I'm late to the birthday party. Happy Birthday Stef!

Bob that is so cool your family worked on Williamsburg.

JMart very nice job.


----------



## Buckethead

Jmart busts out some marquetry perfection… Bob exhibits the superior workmanship of his forebears, and I did this:


----------



## ToddJB

Mos - I like it. Reminds me of inlays in the stocks of mussel loaders.

Jmart - Good work under pressure, Sir.

Bob - that's some cool history. I hope to be the type of man that my grand kids talk about on the internet.

Bucket - you really need to work on evening that up.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid recovery there Jmart.

Bob I love the history that you provide us from the family, that's pretty damn cool in my book.

Mos - that looks great. Hows the saw filing going for ya?

Love the "baboon" Bucket. Keep up the good razor work.

So im thinking that maybe ill just build myself a nicer vice in lieu of repairing/altering my mdf monstrosity. Then I can get all Rojo on it and line it with leather. It may give me a good excuse to run to the wood hut and pick me up a little something something to make it out of and change a few things that I don't necessarily like about my current vice. Good tip on the drawer liners Mos.

Im also thinking of getting s couple roller stands. I see that HD now carries the Portamate one with all the little balls on top. Lawl, balls on top.


----------



## john2005

That's pretty sweet Bob! Cool to have history like that you can chase down.

Atta kid Jmart. Lookin to make pops proud.

Mos, I like your recovery. Smart thinkin

Bucket…....


----------



## walden

Bob - I've been in that building before drooling at the craftsmanship. Now I know where to give credit. Your family has some major talent!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is gorgeous Mos. Fine work as always.

Great recovery Jmart, it's beautiful. Pops is going to love it.

Bob that is fantastic to have that in your lineage. Wonderful pictures too, thank you.

Stef, please post your new vise and what you changed over your last iteration. I'm curious to know.

Free time is a rare commodity for me lately, thanks for the entertainment boys.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys, was a lot faster than making a new one lol

Mos - that looks great. Hows the saw filing going for ya?

Not bad, got the teeth jointed and shaped before adding set so I could cut the kerf in the saw tote, and then last night I set, jointed, shaped, lightly re-jointed, and then sharpened it up. It cuts quite well. Already thinkin' about when I'm gonna do the next one, in cross cut.


----------



## chrisstef

Off the cuff T, the things I plan on changing are adding jaws liners and making sure those jaws are absolutely flat to grip the saw tighter without annoying vibrations. Ill also change the height of it. I found that sitting down is a much more comfortable position than standing up. Hurts my back after a while. Ill also add 6" to the width to bring it up to 30" instead of 24". Moving the saw in the vice is annoying. If ive got any scraps left over I may make a second vice for backsaws on a 16" scale.

Ha - as I was typing this the property manager of a job site we are working at thought it was a good idea to tow one of our supervisors trucks as retribution against the general contractor. Cost the boss man $80. Anyone want to venture a guess what this will cost the owner in the long run? That's some petty BS right there. "im mad at you so im gonna tow someones truck" ... real cool, real mature.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha… your job is like a hairy version of mean girls


----------



## chrisstef

I wish I had a clue what that movie was about Todd lol. I will tell ya that the elevator we had planned to shut down for 6 hours to do abatement around will turn into an overnight event and that infested couch she wanted in our dumpster will be in the middle of the parking lot. No mas!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe she just needs to get laid.


----------



## chrisstef

That could honestly be it T. You set her right and ill buy the plane ticket to and from Hartford (transportation included). If there was ever the right man for the job its you bro.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, worth a watch, if for no other reason than to imagine which crew member of yours is which girl.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. I've got some cherry veneer gluing up on the back overnight, and then now it just needs sanded and assembled and finished. Then I can ship it out. It will be late, but at least it will be going.

Getting a phone for work. No more $90 phone bill, and since my wife has one from work, that means we won't have any bills for phones. Plus, my job doesn't normally require me to answer emails or anything after 4-5pm anyway. I just work off-site a lot. Just an occasional weekend inspection for one project I'm on and that's it. So, good deal for me.


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet perk, Jmart.


----------



## JayT

That can be a great deal, jmart, just one word of caution. If the company is paying the bill, they technically own everything on the phone and all of its history. Be careful what you put on it and what you use it for. Not even implying you would do anything wrong, but do you use your phone for personal e-mail, mobile banking or anything else your company doesn't need to know about? Do you want them to be able to access that info?

There have been some knock-down, drag out court cases over those issues.


----------



## jmartel

So, you're telling me I shouldn't use it to take dick pics….


----------



## chrisstef

iphones don't do macro well. Youll probably have to go to a G5 for that. ^


----------



## Mosquito

^ lol ouch


----------



## jmartel

Funny you say that, Stef. I'm going from an iPhone 5S to a Samsung G5 for this switch. Figure I've had an iPhone for a while, we'll see what the new droids are like.


----------



## chrisstef

Dong pics for all!!

I dunno, ive tried to use my wifes G5 after being an iphone user for a few years and its like trying to scratch your ear with your elbow.

Off to the wood hut for some vice wood.


----------



## ToddJB

I love my droid razr m. It's a bit smaller than the iPhone, but has a big screen, the perfect phone for me except it has the world's crappiest camera. I tried the G4 before getting this, and I hated how big it was. I couldn't navigate it fully with one of my dainty girl hands, and it felt huge in my pocket (not use to large things in my pants).


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef is going to the "wood hut" to satisfy is wood vice.


----------



## Pezking7p

Also Stef, I forgot to mention, if you go for the roller stands with both a roller and balls (I've got a kobalt version like this), make sure the height of the roller and the balls are the same. I got annoyed with switching from roller → balls and having to make a small height adjustment to compensate for the difference.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The size of some phones are ridiculous and they all seem to be trending that way. I really do not want to carry a tablet in my pocket… wtf? Cut it out already.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree Tony. I thought about getting a Galaxy S4 when I got my last phone, but it was just too large.

For the record, I ended up with a Windows Phone lol


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like I'm behind on the times. I just started looking at Phones, looks like the Razr M was replaced by the Razr mini, which is being phased out by the Moto X (which looks tiny and bad arse).


----------



## 7Footer

It's only too big for the first couple days then you get use to it. (that's what she said)
I've got the Note 3 and I love it, it doesn't seem too oversized, in fact now when I use the wife's iphone 5 I can't stand it, its tiny! The cameras on the new Samsung's are dope though.

I've gotta give them credit for how smooth the iphones run and for longer periods of time, but I'm still an apple hater and will take an Android phone or even Windows phone before an Apple any day!


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Okay hip-hop.

"This 8 1/2" x 11" phone fits all comfy like in your pocket after a couple days…"


----------



## Mosquito

I just think about how ridiculous I'd look with that thing in a belt holster lol


----------



## ToddJB

7 - does that note pad come in college ruled spiral bound?


----------



## 7Footer

You knockin' on my hip-hop roots T?

Easy there Mr. Droid Razr. 
Wide rule dawg, elementary school style. Perforated too. Stylus included.

Edit: I do agree Mos, but I've never been a belt clip guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^You're seven foot tall dude; you can fit a Volkswagen in your pocket. I wear 30×31's; a Trapper Keeper is not going to fit.


----------



## ToddJB

It's big, yeah, but the rounded corners make it streamline.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm only 6'6", I could fit a Fiat 500 but a Volkswagon might be a stretch….

Trapper Keeper, lawl! One of our pilots here at work turns in all of his paperwork in a Pee-Chee, he's 62, classic.


----------



## john2005

+2 on trapper keeper. Awesome


----------



## chrisstef

Serious 7, you've got a finger span of like 2 yards. You could probably clean out both your ears and itch your nose at the same time with one hand. Freak.

Also - gimme the 5 subject 5 star all day.

Just came back with 12 bf of soft maple for the redo on the saw vice.


----------



## 7Footer

I wish I could get some ginger good luck and find a "Todd deal" on one of these bad boys.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

7 - Any time you need some ginger luck you can stop by to rub me.

"For full asking price I will deliver it to the Portland or Salem area."

Wonder what he'd take if you pick it up? In Denver that's a $200-350 saw.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea too many clams for that saw 7. All thought the John Deere paint job might have increased the value in certain parts of the country. The bullet motor is pretty cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Expensive but it sure is a sexy saw. The switch is green too, that is an original color?

What am I missing about the markers?


----------



## j_dubb

He's asking what that saw would fetch AFTER being restored.


----------



## KelvinGrove

JMart, JT is right. My work pays part of the bill for my phone. That means that when, (in my line of work it's "when") we get sued everything on my phone is discoverable.

And I have to agree….the recovery came out great!


----------



## chrisstef

Nothin really. All that trapper keeper talk brought me back to elementary school. We had those markers, they smelled delicious. Except for the black one, it smelled like black licorice. Yuck!


----------



## j_dubb

Where phones are concerned - I've got an S3 (trying to figure out what I'll upgrade to in November). Wife has an S4. I think the S4 is about as big as a phone should be made.

Guy at work got a Galaxy Note, that thing is laughably enormous for a phone.


----------



## 7Footer

I know right that wheel especially, maybe they wanted it to match the mower in the back.. I do love the look of that switch though… Lol there's no way i'd pay anywhere close to that, probably 80% of the table saw posts (which I troll almost every day) I just laugh at. I'm work about 5 minutes from where is, I might creep by at lunch time just for kicks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

How many of us used to look forward to test day in school??? Not because we knew the answers but because we knew we would be able to huff that memo-graph fluid!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Huffers….

I don't think they had them (markers) at my school.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, there were some of those Delta machines that were that shade of green. But I've not seen a unisaw that was, so it might be original. The yellow is definitely not original.


----------



## jmartel

My parents always accused me of sniffing glue in highschool. Never did though.


----------



## chrisstef

Too busy sniffing boxer shorts huh?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Came across a Delta Unisaw at an estate sale coming up. 1500 firm. Nice saw but out of my price range. It seems that everything I see is either 1) why would anyone even buy that? or 2) worth the asking price which is way above my means.

OK, I'm through whining now.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, when I get my other one up and running I'll let you and 7 arm wrestle over who gets my super LJ friend price of $375 for my 70s model. (not delivered)


----------



## walden

Wow! I was behind by 49 posts just since this morning. Busy day at the office for you guys… hahaha.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl. Well in that case I'm gonna need you to get on that restore because the wife and I are thinking about taking a road trip to CO sometime this summer! And in the meantime I'll work on my arm wrestling game, start DVR-ing Game of Arms, maybe bust out Over The Top.

I've got a lot of work to do though if I want to hang with Tim…


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^lawl synthol.

Check out "Pulling John". Not as ******************** as it sounds, actually kind of interesting about arm wrestling.


----------



## Buckethead

It sounds realllllllly ********************, so since it's not as ******************** as it sounds, it's just moderately ********************?


----------



## 7Footer

I'm moderately nervous about googling "pulling john"

Just came across this video, I wasn't expecting the F-bomb at 42 seconds in, kinda made me lawl and now I feel like G-Rogo might even be cooler than I thought… I've wanted to take some courses through his school for quite some time though.


----------



## Pezking7p

Before I answer that, where do you put "Idiots guide to Power Bottoming" on the scale?


----------



## woodcox

ahhh, elementary in the 80s. Your soul coul be had for a Kirby P. rookie card or any WWF swag. Trapper keeper for a sled was a bold move as well as pockets full of grass hoppers all the time. Remember when that sixth grader stuffed your homeboy into a cafeteria trash can after lunch. 
Bookstore was only used for drawing books and collecting complete sets of pro team pencils.. Not to be sharpened or ever used of course. Heathens we were not.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Woodcox, ya'll had it so easy. I was in elementary school from 65 through 71…it was GI Joe and Hot Wheels then buddy!!!! One kid had a big open basement and we had what seemed like 1000 feet of track we would lay out in there. Everything was good till Mike stole Rick's "Heavy Chevy". When the fist fight was over there was blood everywhere and none of us were allowed back.

Heathens we were!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Seven…as you google things you see on here just remember…AirFramer all ready taught us what "waffle stomping" is….so it can't get much worse.


----------



## chrisstef

Love it woodcox! I actually googled WWF ice cream bars earlier. Whyd i always get stuck with bobby the brain? Used to piss me off. I was a good hulkamaniac. Always took my vitamins.


----------



## jmartel

This guy is nuts.






I hear he fingered a girl once, and she died.


----------



## bhog

Forgot about the pencils. 
Stef was a my lil pony type of cat.


----------



## Buckethead

Jmart… That Polish guy is amazing.

Check out this Kraut:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- thanks for the Rogowski vid. I dig it.

So far this year I think I've put as many hours on the rails as I did all last year. I miss my family and my woodshop. Overtime is overrated.


----------



## jmartel

Glued up. Will get decorative pegs tomorrow and finish. Yes I know it's a bit off center, no I don't care anymore.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome job. Pops will love it


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice Jmart! Looks like you made some GnG style tenons? Very fitting for boat things.

Red, Just think of all the toys you can buy with the overtime cash. Do you have a lot of stuff to do while you're driving, or is it mostly time to think?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- According to their rules, we're not supposed to read or use electronic devices on the train….even when we're stopped in a siding for hours at a time. It's silly. 
Allegedly I might read/plot/plan/dream about woodworking during my idle hours on the train.

Nice Jmart. I like that better than the rope anyway.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, you should take up whittling.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's not centered Jmart…. redo it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to preferring this rendition to the rope.


----------



## 489tad

The tray looks fantastic JMart.


----------



## KelvinGrove

JMart, I think having it justified to the lower left corner looks just fine.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- there is one conductor who does carving on the train. Not a bad idea…can't think of a rule against it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What about hookers? Is there a rule about them? If they keep their head down and out of the way it should be fine right?

"I think having it justified to the lower left corner looks just fine." - He knows it is tits Tim, break his balls a bit or he will get soft like Red.


----------



## jmartel

Well I was referring to the compass being off centered. It's a bit to the left. Maybe 1/2" to an 1" to the left.

But thanks guys.

And I'm going to have to agree that I think this looks better than the rope.

Tony, you like it when I'm hard instead of soft.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was referring to soft hearted, tender emo-esque. Difficult for you to keep your mind off the cawk though I realize Jmart.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tony…you mean it wasn't supposed to be like that??? Oh crap…and here I thought he had already gotten soft on us!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

He is not soft, he is salty from hanging out with sailors all the time.


----------



## Buckethead

That's a lot of seamen.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tony,

You mean like in this hidden camera pic??


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Gay comics" - Really? That is a thing? I ficken love this planet.


----------



## jmartel

It's not just a thing, it's fabulous.


----------



## KelvinGrove

The power of a google search!


----------



## ToddJB

Just heard back from the appraisal. Good news. We came back at 100K over purchase price. Take that PMI.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome. 

Congrats man.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd, that is GREAT news. When I figured out what a racket PMI is I swore I would never pay it again. Glad you are out of it!


----------



## walden

Congrats Todd!

Tray looks good Jmart!


----------



## chrisstef

Trays nice. So are the comics. Works crazy. 136 miles so far and 34 phone calls. Waaay too much coffee.

Carry on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

34 phone calls sucks… Like Hog in the Castro district kind of sucks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

What did we ever do before people could us our cell phones to bug the crap out of us by remote control?


----------



## Buckethead

This thread is blowin up my beeper.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^We have railroaders who still use those. Old school.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, you guys were talking about phones yesterday. I have a motorola razr hd…and I like it pretty well. Somehow I blew the ear speaker though. It just rattled and distorted like a blown speaker.

But…I order the part and just repaired it with the help of a youtube video. I frggin love it.


----------



## theoldfart

Rust hunt found me! A client asked if I was interested in this




































So I said I "guess so". The screws are 28" long with 5" of handle. The blocks are 3" square and 15" long. It's 10" between the screws. I'm thinking of calling it a Wooden Moxon. whada ya tink?

BTW $15


----------



## ToddJB

They spelled "Etsy" wrong.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think it is very cool. Congrats Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, it's from the Estey Organ Company in Brattleboro, VT! the clamp was made by the Narraganset Clamp Company, RI.

Thanks Tony


----------



## ToddJB

Are you sure that's not an upcycled hipster hair barrette?


----------



## ToddJB

How's she turn? Threads look great.


----------



## theoldfart

Hadn't thought about the barrette thing! The screws work well, just needs cleaning and waxing.


----------



## 7Footer

Great score Kev-bo!

I was out cruising around at lunch and there is a paper mill here in town, I'd never noticed this but there is a pile of used railroad ties that apparently they just chip up to make paper, the pile was at least 15' tall, about 50' wide and around 200' feet long. I don't know what to would do with it other than use it for landscape purposes but it seems like it could be put to better use than being turned into paper….

There was a Hawaiian food truck in town at lunch, holy crap some bomb Kalua pig.









808 Grindz… Shootz Cuz.


----------



## chrisstef

Would destroy ^


----------



## jmartel

Railroad ties are going to be no good to work with. They fill those suckers up with all kinds of nasty crap to keep them from rotting. I certainly have no interest in working any.


----------



## theoldfart

^^ would destroy me!


----------



## AnthonyReed

WTF are you eating 7'? Looks like paste, mac salad, more paste and salt pork…. You deviated a little from the paste theme.


----------



## 7Footer

Kalua Paste! Tough to say because I've been loyal to a certain Hawaiian joint in Portland for several years, but I'm pretty sure this was better…. lawl @ salt pork, maybe that's why I like that shizz so much.


----------



## 7Footer

they had sno cones too… Straight up Hawaiian shave ice. I'm thinking about going back at my break time to get one…... Can't even remember the last time I had one of those.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Paste flavor ice with beans in the bottom?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Holy crap 7's got some plate lunch!!!! Don't knock it till you try it Tony…

And 10-4 on the beepers. Ever carry on that you could text reply on? with only a 12 button key pad???


----------



## chrisstef

Tony can only appreciate one type of street meat.


----------



## jmartel

7', you ever go to a Marination in Seattle? It's a Hawaiian/Korean BBQ fusion place. There's 1 food truck, 1 restaurant, and 1 restaurant on the water. I ate there for lunch today. That's the spot on the water with the nice view I go to sometimes for lunch. Awesome stuff. Even have the traditional Hawaiian delicacy of SPAM.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not knocking it….

Correct Stef, Tijuana bacon dog:


----------



## 7Footer

Never been to Marination JMart but I'll keep it in mind next time I'm there, I love that kind of food. The wife and I might cruise up in a couple weeks to hit up Impanema, if we stay long enough maybe we'll hit that place…

Lawl T - Tiajuana Bacon Dog, I'd F that thing up.


----------



## chrisstef

Id also wolfcheese that TBD.


----------



## widdle

Plate lunch..Two scoop ice..good grinds..
john The moisure content was a bit ofa joke, knowing it would be awhile till dry
red..I've heard good things about those Nebraskin hobohookers…poor things gotta walk a half mile to get on the stopped train..


----------



## Buckethead

Hawaiian looks very tasty, but that TBD has me foaming.


----------



## KelvinGrove

All this talk about food is killing me…

The doc says I have to go back on my 1800 calorie a day diet. This morning the wife says, "do you want me to make you a smoothie for breakfast?


> Ian really likes the pineapple-banana ones". Sure! Can you make me a bacon and egg one


? and could you use gravy instead of milk?


> And could you throw in a biscuit


?

I am pretty sure that was the "shut-up-and-drink-your-breakfast" look she gave me.


----------



## jmartel

7', since you like beer, go to Chuck's Hop Shop when you come up as well. One in Greenwood and one in Capital Hill. I haven't been to the Capital hill one yet, but I go to the Greenwood one. Different food truck every night, 39 beers/ciders on tap, 1000 different bottles, etc. Good place to hang out. Packed every single night of the week, too.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tijuana Bacon Dog: DO WANT!

I had gas station chili dogs for lunch. Probably the best chili dogs I've ever had. No street meat where I work, sad.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice, will check it. Always down with a great beer spot. Thanks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Gotta agree with Pez…that bacon dog would be the bomb!


----------



## jmartel

If you do, let me know. I'll head on over.


----------



## Airframer

Hey guys!

I know how big of a Spiderman fan Stef is… You might find it hard to resist the statue of him that was erected in South Korea.. it has found some stiff resistance to it though..

http://whateveraspidercan.com/2014/06/10/south-korean-spider-man-statue-causes-stir/


----------



## 7Footer

^He's alive! I see what you did there. lawl @ the Spidey boner. Silly Koreans.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Oh, and here is the Bacon Dog!!!

http://www.erench.com/RECIPES/MEXICAN/STREET/HDOG01/index.htm


----------



## KelvinGrove

This is more Stef's speed


----------



## chrisstef

Imho one must purchase their hot dogs at the deli. If youre finding your dogs next to the microwave bacon and individually packaged cheese slices, your doing yourself an injustice. I also steadfastly believe that it should be cooked on a grill under low or indirect heat to a point where the fleshy exoskeleton firms up and begins to tear. It should be found, in that wonderful split, the condiments that adorn said delicious meal.

I like hot relish on my dogs.


----------



## Buckethead




----------



## thedude50

John ormsby is selling off his huge lumber stash I picked up a huge stack of maple it's stickers in front of the chop saw station the shop is getting pretty tight going to need a lumber shed or a bigger lumber rack


----------



## Pezking7p

We ain't got no dern delis round these here parts. Our hotdogs is pink and that's how we like em.


----------



## chrisstef

Dude


----------



## Pezking7p

Oh, what a guy, Gaston!!

You think I'm exaggerating but I work with a lot of people who speak worse than that. My first few weeks I needed an interpreter.


----------



## Pezking7p

Pink.


----------



## jmartel

Well, it ain't perfect. But, it'll have to do.



















Still got some lacquer drying on it. It'll get smoothed out and another coat or two applied tomorrow. Plus, the bottom still needs sprayed as well.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks good, I like the G&G look of it.


----------



## jordanp

Very nice… talking about the tray not the pink sausage…..


----------



## Buckethead

Looks fantastic, Jmart!


----------



## 489tad

Looks great JMart!


----------



## KelvinGrove

The pins are a nice touch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful Jmart.


----------



## j_dubb

Awesome work Jmart!

Unrelated - I won an auction for a plane that doesn't appear to have any identification (at least in the provided pictures). http://bit.ly/1nyrqbG

It looks decent enough, and for less than $14 shipped even if it's horrible at least I'm not out much. I figure at the very least it'll give me some practice on tuning a plane up.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart - Beautiful

j_dubb - that one is made by Sargent. The lateral adjuster is the give away.


----------



## john2005

+29 on the G&G look there Jmart. Looks sweet.


----------



## 489tad

We were on the Needles Highway in SD yesterday. I know Todd's a climber. I didn't get the urge to climb but they are nice to look at. There is a lot of open land out here.


----------



## chrisstef

You spelled climber wrong Dan. It mounter .. "I know Todd's a mounter …" He would have climbed and mounted that rock formation. More specifically, the one to the life of the tallest tree.

Aside from that youre making quite the trek huh bud? Looks like you've been to some pretty cool places.

Friggin babystef is racing the sun again. He beat Mr. Sun by 45 minutes this morning and arose at 4:15. It was mighty nice of him to make sure we knew he was awake.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh wow! Awesome pics Dan. Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Predawn baby Stef is just karma, no? Take your lumps…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol karma indeed. Lumps received and taken, but that don't mean im not gonna bitch about em. It is throat punch Thursday ya know …

Here's a little more wine:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fair enough.

Eric fell off the wagon?


----------



## chrisstef

Did the swatch tip you off that it was Eric? Very Magnum PI of you sir.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks again everyone. It's not perfect, but it looks good enough in pictures.


----------



## Mosquito

finish applied last night, waiting for it to dry today, may reassemble and put to use, or I may wait until next week, and apply a coat of shellac… we'll see. Don't have a picture of it, but I also [finally] put a coat of finish on the jointer plane I made a while back. Working up to applying finish on the workbench I think lol


----------



## jmartel

I could be wrong, but I think you put the handle on the wrong side.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Chris,,,,is that from the rainbow winery? I am just not sure I'd trust it.


----------



## Mosquito

it's the "under hand pull saw"?


----------



## KelvinGrove

When ya'll get through raggin' on Mos for screwing up his saw…did anyone notice this one???

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39191


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - the handle looks awesome man. I really like the sapele. I think its a moderately affordable wood that kind of flies under the radar. Ive got a small piece at home that I may be implementing on my new saw vice. Some shellac all French polished on that handle will be blow worthy


----------



## 7Footer

^Agreed. Blow worthy, lawl. I also love that 'improvisation' inlay, it think it looks tits. The handle has all kinds of blue-haired Mos flair too. Well done man.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, nice. Definitely mount worthy.

Mos, nice. Definitely mount worthy.

Stef, Jewish wine isn't my thing.

Tim, super simple great idea.


----------



## 7Footer

Anyone else excited for the World Cup? 









^Mount worthy?


----------



## Buckethead

She's a cute kid. Be sure to let her parents know she's sharing the blessings of nature with 100,000 raucous futbol maniacs. What could go wrong?


----------



## chrisstef

I dig some world cup soccer. I saw brazil vs usa in a friendly a few years back in Jersey and it was a hell of a good time. I gotta say, that as a whole, we need to get better with our chants. I mean send it off to some college kids and they'll get all creative on it.

Todd - you funnys.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I'm not huge on soccer, but the World Cup is good friggin stuff, def. worth a watch even for the non-soccer fans, no ties! Watching Neymar and Messi is like watching Lebron.

That would be sick Stef.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll probably let it dry over tomorrow and the weekend, as the in-laws are in town, so I probably won't get to do anything in the shop anyway. At this point I'm leaning towards shellac, so it'll likely happen


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - just don't let Hog find out youre gonna shellac it, he may try and hump it. He's got a thing for lac.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pure sexiness Mos & 7'!


----------



## ToddJB

I need to buy some nuts… I'm amazed how expensive they are.


----------



## chrisstef

nuts?


----------



## ToddJB

Exact replica: $16.50 per nut

Good enough for the kind of women I date: $4.82 per nut

I need 8. Them are some expensive nuts.


----------



## jmartel

I have a friend from school who has 3 nuts. Calls it the "L shaped ambush"


----------



## chrisstef

Eesh. Have you looked up Bofa Nuts? You can probably get them a little bit cheaper. Not sure how much cheaper though.


----------



## chrisstef

post revival


----------



## ToddJB

I refuse to google any suggestions from you with the word nuts in it from my work computer.


----------



## 7Footer

Dem sum expensive nuts, but dem sum nice nuts. For a jointer? If you could get a little bulk package of them, they would be hella useful for various jigs and such.

I wonder if Mc-Carr has those thumb screws, been wanting to replace the regular bolts on my bandsaw with those thumb screws, so tired of having to use a 10mm wrench to adjust every thing on it. Stef you got the same one, you ever get annoyed by that?


----------



## 7Footer

Man MCM Carr has everything.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a better response than the veiled joke could have even supplied. Thank you sir.

And a 3 testied friend Jmart … like the male version of total recall? I hate to inquire but im assuming the L shape is a stacking of sorts. 08 … 80, I guess it don't really matter. Id have a tough time not calling him duckpin.

Edit - all the adjustments on my BS are allen heads and yes, they are annoying. If youre talking fence, ive never installed the thing.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - thumb screws are great. My local ACE carries tons of them. I only go to MMC for odd stuff or if I need a bunch of something.


----------



## 7Footer

yeah the allen heads, super annoying. Mine has 10mm screws to adjust all the guide blocks…. ghey.

The male Total Recall, nice. Lawl 08… 80.


----------



## ToddJB

And 7, I missed your question. Yes, this is for my jointers the 6 and the 8. Both were missing these nuts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Almost had to kick a chick to the curb today, she forwarded a flyer for a Train concert at the Pantages this September. That sh!t ain't cool man….


----------



## jmartel

Well, more like o8 or 8o. The one isn't abnormally large supposedly. We were all legitimately curious whether it was a front line formation, traffic light, or L-shaped.

Not a fan of Train, Tony?


----------



## ToddJB

Tony did you reply with this:

Forever can never be long enough for me
To feel like I've had long enough with you
Forget the world now, we won't let them see
But there's one thing left to do

Now that the weight has lifted
Love has surely shifted my way

Marry me
Today and every day
Marry me
If I ever get the nerve to say "Hello" in this cafe
Say you will
Mm-hmm
Say you will
Mm-hmm


----------



## Buckethead

Train is like my twelfth favorite band. <3


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not pyramidal in shape, conical?

Not while I am eating especially, Jmart. You pipe that stuff into your helmet while you are street racing? : Since the return from her stay on the moon She listens like spring and she talks like June, hey, hey, hey, hey….


----------



## ToddJB

If you like Train, you'll love Insane Clown Posse.


----------



## chrisstef

Is new england the only place with duckpin bowling? I feel like that flew over the head of the thread. Damn regional differences.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah, I did not catch it Stef and forgot to ask.


----------



## chrisstef

You get 3 balls instead of 2. Balls are palm sized. No finger holes. Pins are little too.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB

Nothing like having to explain your own jokes, huh stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea. Sucks. No funny. Boo.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good women
bad women
cars
hotdogs
beer
wine
people with three nuts
travel
saws
types of wood
waffle stomping
nipple piercing
routers
cars
new curse words
old curse words

and now….

duck pin bowling.

This place is just like the learning channel ain't it…...


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, duckpin, candlepin or ten pin? Or maybe just keggling!


----------



## ToddJB

I must say, I'm pretty pumped about this:


----------



## chrisstef

I was talking duckpin but I guess candlestick applies too. I knew youd be able to back me up OF, not that it now makes my joke suddenly funny but whatever.

I actually bowled in a duckpin league for 2 years. Won the league in year 2. I wasn't very good. I think I averaged like a 110. Them little pins are hard to hit but you can really chuck them little balls.

The learning channel for the learning impaired.


----------



## theoldfart

Duckpin looks like a smaller version of ten pin. Candlepins are are tall and narrow. My grandmother was a candlepin demon at her church social group. She lived for it and was pretty damn good from what I hear.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking forward to that too Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

My grandmother was a candlepin demon at her church social group

Ha. That made me laugh.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed it is OF, except you get 3 balls instead of 2. With candlepin you can leave the deadwood, meaning after your first ball, any pins you knock down can be left on the lane. Im gonna come out and say it … I like bowling.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Im gonna come out and say it … I like bowling." - Refer to picture above.


----------



## ToddJB

Bowling and Billiards are very similar for this guy. I need 5 games and 3 beers before I become a formidable opponent.


----------



## KelvinGrove

"The learning channel for the learning impaired."

Looks like we have the range on that.

By the way Stef, RE: "I like my dogs with hot relish"... I looked and we have no more of ours. (I love the stuff too) but I do have some killer hot pepper butter. Made using the same process as apple butter but with hot peppers and spices. Want a sample?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds amazing.


----------



## KelvinGrove

The hot pepper butter you mean Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes.


----------



## 7Footer

Dumb and Dumber To … yes, I watched that trailer yesterday, and then again just a couple minutes ago, I found it way funnier the 2nd time…. Gonna be hard to live up to #1 though, Dumb & Dumber and Ace Ventura are my two favorite movies of all time, comedies at least. November is a long time to wait though!

I own fools at bowling. Duckpin sounds fun.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tony,

Check your messages.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef mentioning the pepper relish is what prompted me to plant pimentos this year. I plan to get his recipe once they are ready to harvest. Thanks Tim, much appreciated.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, I'm personally really looking forward to Sin City 2. That trailer just looks amazing. Plus, Jessica Alba is back in it again, which is reason enough to go.

Also, whilst shopping for veneers I came across some waterfall bubinga that was 11' long and 34" wide. Can you say wood porn? Now if I can only convince the wife to not pay attention to the $135 it would cost to buy each piece…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Peggie makes both a dill hot relish and a sweet hot relish. And she makes some hot, garlic, dill pickles which are killer. The folks I work with thought I was nuts for getting her a real, German style pickling crock for Christmas but she loved it and I love the stuff she makes with it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Granddad had one of those, his kraut was okay but the pickles he made were ficken awful.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OMG she made a batch of red cabbage sauerkraut that was something….there in a couple of peppers and some fresh juniper berries… We are working on the last jar right now.


----------



## jmartel

I can make some decent spicy pickles. Haven't done so in a while though.


----------



## 7Footer

Didn't know about Sin City 2…. Yeah Alba and Biel, my two favorite Jessica's.

Easy Tim you're making me hungry….. Hot garlic dill pickles, man! I need to get my mom to make some pickled green beans, or have her teach my wife to do it!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea 7, dilly beans are hard to beat. And, since we have our own chickens and tons of eggs, she reuses the brine to make pickled eggs. When the last of those hot garlic dills comes out of the jar…in go the eggs. About 2 weeks and bingo!

Pickled eggs and peppers, some dilly beans, some smoked cheddar (we usually by the Cabot extra sharp and smoke about 20 pounds of it at a time) some deer summer sausage…a little home made bread toasted…

Talk about a ploughman's…. A cold Bass and you got some real pub grub there!


----------



## chrisstef

Hot pepper butter. Ohh hell yea. Sounds killer.

As to the hot pepper relish its not sweet. Its just cherry peppers/pimentos, onions, green peppers, water, vinegar Nd a bit of sugar. Grind in a meat grinder, bring to a boil, and can it. Old pollack style.

Hold the kraut.


----------



## bhog




----------



## theoldfart

B, fantastic! That is going to be a keeper dude.


----------



## 7Footer

Hogalicious!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hog, did you order those legs from Osborne wood products?

http://www.osbornewood.com/1119.cfm

Cheater, cheater….bo beater.


----------



## bhog




----------



## bhog

Yep I sure did Red. Naw not cheating , I can't buy the wood and make em for the $300 I paid shipped to my door. Time es money Rojo.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Of course I'm giving you crap. Only reason I know is because I bought turned legs from Osborne for a commission in the past. I have no desire to even learn to turn legs.

And ya, it's different when your doing it for fun….or payin da billz.

Looks friggin sweet. Did you talk them into shellac?


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, Red is on it!

Hog getting swole while the glue dries….. 
http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=14375224&force_embed=1&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=1&color=00adef&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0

Edit: UGK, another nice pull dawg. RIP Pimp C.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Is that a power rack back there?


----------



## bhog

Yep it's a lot diff Red. I usually use shellac in all my projects in one way or the other. I mixed some ruby with seal coat for the touch of color in it. I sanded through it in a bunch of spots then rubbed the hell out of it with a rag soaked in alc to blend it in to give it an aged look. I think it looks alright. Top coat is generals hi perf. To be honest if it was my table I'd hit it with button and call it a day. That stuff is a lot more durable than you hear in the interwebz.

Ya that's a power rack. I lift.


----------



## chrisstef

"Ya its a power rack. I lift". Holy friggin hell i bout spit my iced tea.

"See that saw there. The uni. I can pick it up."

Sick table sir lacsalot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I lift too…








Get your tickets….to the gun show.


----------



## jmartel

I lift enough to get my food into my mouth.

On another note, I got a pack of 100 velcro cable ties in the mail from Amazon today. Should make it easier to keep all the power cords separated. Currently I go to pull out one tool and 4 others come out because the cords are all tangled.


----------



## chrisstef

I dont even lift the seat to pee.


----------



## jmartel

Because you sit down like the woman you are.


----------



## walden

I about spit out my ice tea when I saw Red's pick! Truly a classic! Hahaha.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, then maybe you should lift that bench top back to where it belongs… Nancy.


----------



## bhog

I spit my tea to jmart and calling stef a sitter. Huge lol.


----------



## Pezking7p

I used to be hardcore into lifting (still weak). Then I moved in with my wife. Try getting psyched up for squats while she's up in your business going "can I have a kissy?"


----------



## bhog

Yeah , I boot everybody out when I lift. It's not a spectator sport.


----------



## jmartel

Here you go 7'er. Wandered over to the beer shop to get some dinner at the food truck.



















That's about 1/4 of what's available inside.


----------



## Pezking7p

Can you guys get Pliny the elder up there? Only had a few bottles when I used to date this girl in LA. Man what I wouldn't give for a few bottles.


----------



## Airframer

Damn.. this is what happens when you let this thread go a day without checking in.. nothing wrong with a swatch don't hate!

Stef I think your kid and mine are both racing each other to beat the sun this week I tried to explain time zones and that he had no chance and I think he just accepted the challenge.

In other news.. baby framer seems to think my laptop is the magical Thomas machine and if it is being used for anything other than making Thomas appear on the screen it belongs flung across the room so no interwebs for me during his waking hours for a bit.

Oh and I lifted a pen today.. was pretty rough but I got my 2 reps in *BEEFCAKE!


----------



## Tim457

I feel for you guys. One of my spawn tried doing the earlier and earlier waking thing. First it was 6 then 5 then 4 then midnight. I said heck no and we eventually did a combination of waiting it out a little longer, silently laying the evil spawn next to you when you do get them, expecting them to go to sleep and not interacting, and making bedtime earlier and it finally worked after a week or two. Felt like months. Could have been a fluke, but I have a champion sleeper now, knock on the whole lumber stack. All credit to my wife, she did all the research on sleep methods.

Ok if it's not obvious, I'm kidding about evil spawn, but it's hard to be charitable when you get woken up from a dead sleep.

Lol the magical Thomas machine.


----------



## walden

I just curl elk over here. No need for a gym…


----------



## ToddJB

Got a little bit of shop time tonight

Little scrub-ah-dub on the jointer










And vinegar and steel wool on the French cleat wall. Notice the bottom left. I forgot to sand off some ca glue.










Edit: I just noticed the contrast. If its old and rusty, I want it to be new and shiney, and if its new and shiney, I stain it to look old and weathered. You just can't please me.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thought for today:


----------



## chrisstef

Well I think I got to the bottom of babystefs sleep games. I had left his little sound machine at big moms over the weekend so i figured I could just download some lullabies onto my ipod and play that for bed time. Well I was completely wrong. I scooped up the little machine yesterday and got it back into his room and all is right with the world. Dude slept from 7 m to 6am as typically scheduled. Just like his mother, regimented.

New saw vice slooooowlllly being assembled.


----------



## ToddJB

Our two year old is regimented like crazy. If I forget any part of his routine he definitely isn't shy about reminding me. He also has obtained that trait from his mother. The wee one is really still too young to tell.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You may think you lift, but do you?

You guys move too fast sometimes.


----------



## j_dubb

lol Ninja, yeah for real @ moving too fast.

"Hahaha, I have something clever to add to this conversation…...










.which apparently took place 53 posts ago."


----------



## walden

Todd: That jointer is looking great! I can't wait to see it all cleaned up.

Tim: Thanks for the coffee message. Needed that on this Friday the 13th!


----------



## Buckethead

Ya Todd. Jointer looking good. What is your secret sauce? Tell me it is more than just elbow grease.


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket, elbow grease. I start with a razor blade in a scraper holder thing, and that gets most of the crap off. Then WD-40 and scotchbrite pad under my ROS, then barkeepers friend and scotchbrite under ROS, then sanding with 400 wet/dry, then 00 steel wool.

That will get you to this point. Probably 35 minutes or so for that wing. There are still some stains that I may or may not attempt to get out. The MF'er who goes around setting pop cans on every cast iron tool in the world deserves to die a horrible death.


----------



## theoldfart

"probably not pop so much as paper coffee cups, ( my early experience).

Packing up the Yota for Maine, raining like a B'strd. I NEEED THIS VACATION!

Pink granite pics as time progresses. Bye all!


----------



## ToddJB

Have fun, Kev. Be safe! Pics or it didn't happen - obvi


----------



## theoldfart

TJB, our destination 









A perfect place for watching eagles, osprey, seals and a warm fire, good friends and cold local brews.

PS Rust hunting is at whole new level there as well


----------



## j_dubb

Cleaning up the Millers Falls #4 stef gave to me. Wish I'd taken a proper before picture.


----------



## Pezking7p

OF, where you headed in Maine? I'll be up there for a customer visit mon-tues. Wife is from Portland and it's a shame I won't be able to sneak off to visit the in-laws (or LN, which is about 30 minutes from my visit!). I should have planned ahead, booked the earlier flight and got my own car. Oh well.


----------



## 7Footer

^Nice j_dubb!

Omg Red that pic is hysterical. I'm not sure whats funnier, your pose an implementing the plane, or the fact that you actually have a "got your tickets?" to the gun show t-shirt.

Old Fizzle - Rust hunting on a whole new level-find any rusty trombones out there?

Nice jmart…. Love the sign "land of a thousand beers" ... Not sure if you are a IPA type guy, but this is a lighter bodied IPA although still hoppy and lots of IBU's, it's brewed with grapefruit peels….. I think it's the best beer I've ever had. Made by Hop Valley out of Eugene, is called Citrus Mistress IPA, it's like nectar from the gods. Not the easiest to find around here, but most specialty stores have it, and a lot of growler stations carry it on tap.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Kev!

j_dubb, it's looking great.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, we'll be in Mount Desert Island ( Bar Harbor). I'll be at LN for the July 4'th since I have a class with the Schwarz there.

Noah, don't know about trombones but this is what rust hunting will look like









AND










It's a tough job but somebody's got to do it!


----------



## ToddJB

Hunting? That's like taking an uzi to a petting zoo.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap, that is awesome… Is most of the stuff reasonably priced back there? Once I plan a trip back east I'm gonna plan a spa day for the wife so I can go on a rust hunting adventure. About 80% of the stuff around here people think is worth it's weight in gold.

Yeah forget about the trombones, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## j_dubb

Kevin - where in the jesus is that first picture from?


----------



## Mosquito

"About 80% of the stuff around here people think is worth it s weight in gold.
- 7Footer

I have the same problem around here too. Found a couple planes I would have otherwise been interested in at an antique shop last weekend. "How much for the unrestored Keen Kutter KK8?" ... "$195" ... "Definite pass on that, thanks". Had a Type 2 #45 (no cutters) they wanted $95 for, which was probably the most reasonable one, but also wanted $95 for a single box of cutters… booo

(Testing the quote… I think they should add the italics by default)


----------



## 7Footer

Oh nice, I didn't even notice the quote, when did that appear, today? Agree, italic should be default.

Yeah and when you find a good deal if you aren't on the ball it's usually gone in about two shakes.


----------



## shampeon

Nice, Josh. That goncalo tote is a beaut. Why MF buried that wood in red varnish I'll never understand.


----------



## walden

Have fun Kevin! That place is a blast. Can't wait to see what treasures you find.


----------



## theoldfart

Josh, first pic Hulls Cove Tool Barn, the second Liberty Tool.

Noah definitely not bargain prices but reasonable. Hulls Cove is a great source for parts. You can dumpster dive in boxes full of treasures.


----------



## Mosquito

"Oh nice, I didn t even notice the quote, when did that appear, today? Agree, italic should be default."
- 7Footer

a couple of days ago I think, either early this week or late last I believe.


----------



## Buckethead

Have a great time in Maine, Kev. I had the pleasure of a visit a few years back. Absolutely loved everywhere I went. From Portland to Rumford, to Waldo county and all points in between. It was sadly a business trip.

Speaking of tripping. Rocks for beaches. ROCKS FOR BEACHES! That is an unbelievable sight for a Florida kid.

Plus…. Floor joists that were exposed, hardwood timbers, 20'+ long, 12" oc, and in nearly every commercial building in Portland. I was amazed. Portland is stunning.

And lahbstah rolls. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Buckethead

And fried clams at a roadside stand. I really want to return.


----------



## theoldfart

Bucket, we've been going up there for close to twenty years now. MDI is incredible. The rock is granite and it is mostly rose to pink. The rock climbing over the ocean is neat, we'll bike up Cadillac a couple of times. Kayaking is spectacular, two micro breweries, and a boat load of good places to eat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Add what quote? Huh? What? I'm not seeing new LJ buttons or anything(?)


----------



## ShaneA

It is on the right of the comment box posted by other. Prolly crappy directions on my part, sorry.


----------



## jmartel

" 
And lahbstah rolls. Who woulda thunk it?" 
- Buckethead

Best ones are the hot lobster rolls. Screw those cold ones. There was a place in CT that also had hot crab rolls. Those were even better.

We went up to Acadia over the 4th 2 years ago. It was a pretty cool place. Not my favorite NP, but certainly not the worst.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow! And there it is! Much discussed, finally implemented. I like.


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, the 4'th is the busiest time of the year. I don't know where you went but the quiet side of the island is beautiful . Fields of lupines and beech, seaside cliffs, and miles of hiking trails. Been to Zion, Bryce, Yosemite, and Teton and Acadia holds its own, just a smaller scale.


----------



## jmartel

We stayed at the Blackwoods campgrounds. Drove around the west side of the island, did some hiking at Gorham Mt, did some bicycling around to Jordan Pond House and other places, drove up Cadillac for sunset/sunrise, and explored bar harbor.

It was a good trip, don't get me wrong. I just prefer larger mountains. North Cascades is currently on the top of my list. I am hoping to give Rainier more time this year, and hoping to get over to Olympic as well a few times. I'm pretty confident that Glacier, Teton, and Rocky Mountain NP may eclipse North Cascades as well, I just haven't been yet. If the mountains aren't large enough to keep snow on them year round, I'm less interested. I'm much more of a Western US type of person, even though I've lived on the East Coast for all but 2 years of my life.


----------



## theoldfart

Teton is the most spectacular I've been to. The mountains come right up the the runway, and with Yellowstone close by it was an unforgettable trip. More wildlife in one place than i've ever seen. The sunsets will blow you away.


----------



## jmartel

I was considering (and still sort of am) taking a trip up to Banff NP in Alberta this summer. I hear it's a lot like Glacier. The plan right now is to take a week next summer and go to Glacier. We planned on doing it this year, but when my wife got laid off and started a new job, the vacation time dropped down to 0 and has to be rebuilt again whereas I get an extra week that she doesn't.


----------



## chrisstef

You hit the east coast 7 and we'll show ya around. Hit CT and ill escort you to see Walt at brass city. Show ya the finer places in the "dirty water(bury)".

Good stuff Josh. Shes cleanin right up.

Huge lawl at rusty trombone.

Too many miles, too many phone calls, not enough time in the day. Waiting for my final walk through of the day and i just realized my saw vice plan might not work. "I may not be a smart man but i know what love is".


----------



## john2005

In reference to your rusty pics Kevin, "oh my…"


----------



## theoldfart

STEF, BTW Walt is on the mend. Check his site for info.


----------



## walden

All this talk of Maine reminded me of tent camping in Acadia. Every morning at about 5am, the obnoxious teenager in the next camp site would scream, "Aunt Maureen! Aunt Maureen! I want a DONUT!!!" She would then scream back, "Shut up or I'm taking you back to your Mutha!!" Good times…


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, we had some neighbors like that at Blackwoods. Loudest night was the one where a couple of raccoons went at it. Sounded like critters going through a meat grinder, screaming and growling. Now we camp on Somes Sound, quiet like.


----------



## jmartel

Well I just placed a large (for me at least) order for veneer. Got some Holly, Bloodwood, Purpleheart, Walnut Burl, plain Walnut, and some Waterfall bubinga. Now I gotta figure out how to store some 10-12' long pieces of veneer.


----------



## ToddJB

How long are the pieces? A map cabinet might be cool. They can typically be had on craigslist for good prices.


----------



## 7Footer

Aunt Marueen! Aunt Marueen! I want a DONUT! --Thats effing hilarious. Easy beefcake.

Someday Stef, for sure, I'll plan a trip back there, and I'll bring an extra suitcase just for rust hunting. I've never even been to NYC.


----------



## jmartel

Longest piece is about 150", so, 12.5 feet. There's also a 125", a 109", and a couple 81+" ones.

I'm trying to figure out storage for my garage. Right now, the leading thing might be a rack hanging from the ceiling. At least for the long pieces. I currently have an under-bed plastic bin and a 3 drawer organizer. Less than ideal solutions.

Drawing cabinet would be good as well. They are found a little more easily now that people are getting rid of paper drawings and switching them all to digital.


----------



## ToddJB

jmart

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/bfs/4467821765.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bfd/4495654222.html

Edit: 12' - never mind


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, the 12' is the killer. I just need to brainstorm a bit. Plus, those would take up a lot of space. I'm running low on space as it is. My garage may officially be a "2 car", but it's not as big as a normal 2 car garage.


----------



## Pezking7p

OF, if you're spending any time in portland, and doing the brewery thing, check out the allagash brewery. One of my favorite brewery tours. They let me get into some of their strange brews that they aren't selling.

Looking like I might be stuck at work until 8:00-9:00. Started a trial and the machine kicked the bucket. Waiting on maintenance to show up and figure out what's going on.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, my favorite is Dog Fish. Have not tried Allagash, but now it's on my radar!


----------



## jmartel

I gotta admit, I'm not really super fond of Dogfish. I don't drink beer much period though, as I'm more of a cider guy. I will say that my running favorite is Shock Top Honeycrisp Apple Wheat. It's half cider, half wheat beer. Good stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

We have a number of orchards around here and they produce great ciders. Carrs is particularly good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome Hog. I like how you used the weights as props too, you lazy ba$tard.

"The MF'er who goes around setting pop cans on every cast iron tool in the world deserves to die a horrible death." - Amen!

Safe travels Kev. Enjoy yourself.

Beautiful Josh.


----------



## TerryDowning

Posting to get to the bottom.

I don't have to go out of town on business very often. But when I get to it can be fun.

Like getting to shoot a 3D printed Model 1911

I also got to shoot this one. The original and world's first 3D printed all metal hand gun.


----------



## bhog

Woah^


----------



## bhog

And Tony don't feel like less of a man cause you couldn't pick up one of those 80's,It's all good.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure hog just asked tony to see his manhood.


----------



## bhog

Naw, seen it and it's not impressive. Be careful giving your cell number to him cause he be takin dic pics.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## KelvinGrove

There are a lot of reasons to go to Maine….very high on the list is whoppie pies!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ok…all pissed off and bummed out.

I need a new table saw. Budget is tight so I decide that, while I really want a nice cabinet saw I can live with something smaller for now as long as it gets more that 24 inch rip. The Dewalt 7490X gets good reviews and is in my range soooo time to save my pennies.

The problem with saving pennies is that I end up spending them. Then I realize that no matter where I shop Big Orange has the saw for the same price I can get anywhere once I pay the shipping.

So, I buy a $200.00 gift card and stick it in my pocket. There is my entire shop budget for the month BUT in a few months I'll have enough saved up and not buying anything allows me to use up the junk I already bought for other projects.

Monday the wife and I are out and about. We stop at the supermarket, I grab the stuff, and pay for it with my debit card so I know for a fact I had my wallet at that time. 3.2 miles later we are home. Later that night I start looking for my wallet…..yep, no where to be found.

Been looking since Monday with no luck. Already canceled debit card, new driver's license on the way (I can't WAIT till DMV is running our hospitals too) never carry credit cards so that's no problem.

An hour ago I am just about to doze off thinking about projects for the weekend when I remember the card….DAMN IT…..

Rant complete…time for a shot of Scotch (Which may not help but won't hurt)


----------



## Mosquito

Working upgrades this evening…

I've been making due with some spare rope-lights I had from a while ago in my garage for lighting (only other light is the single bulb in the garage door opener the one in this picture is burnt out, I replaced it, only to find out it's always on, and the pull cord has been torn out)









It certainly added light, but not enough









This was my solution to that problem, when I was working on something… not ideal, as I'd get spots in my peripheral from this set up









Was at Menards tonight, and decided to pick these up, 11% off rebate too









Instead of using the screws and bolts they came with to hold the bracket and base together, I just drove some 2-1/4" wood screws through it into the rafter instead.









I left them offset slightly, to help illuminate the drill press area (what I've been using most lately) and a little bit more in towards the middle of the garage









Much more reasonable amount of light now


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Bench:










Mos: good lighting!

Tim: stop looking and it'll show up (hope so, anyway…)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Mos. Believe or not I used some halogens like that sporadically until i remodeled my shop last year.

Lo siento Tim. Hope it shows up.


----------



## Mosquito

These are LEDs, but yeah. I didn't want to pay anymore on things that would be less universal and less useful once I move out. Rental and what not. Not leaving too much of my money in this place lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Smitty…assuming it made it into the car with me, it must be here someplace. It isn't at the store and no one has tried using the debit card.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, bummer. Hope she shows up

Smitty, S4 is looking good

Mos, I love lighting. Good job.


----------



## 489tad

I skimmed through but Kevin is rust hunting woopie pies. He also been to Yellowstone, I agree it's amazing. Have a great class. 








Yellowstone canyon










Beetle is killing too many trees.


----------



## 7Footer

Sorry Timbo, hope it turns up.

Dear Sir Lacsalot: how does the lac do on something that is exposed to a lot of moisture? Can I seal it something else after my lac mix is applied or do I even need to? I'm making another fish whacker and want to use my lac/blo/ms mix on it.
Hog likes shel-lac and he cannot lie…

That S4 is boss Smitty, I've never even seen/heard of those, me frickin likey.


----------



## walden

Looking good Smitty!

Sorry to hear the news Tim, but as Smitty said, it will show up as soon as you stop looking.

Mos: Nice lighting! I bet it makes a big difference.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Tim.

Hog why pretend you don't like the d-pics?


----------



## Pezking7p

He likes the D's but the lighting was bad so he doesn't like the pics.


----------



## DanKrager

Good lighting move, Mos. 
I contemplated the halogen lights because they give such a nice broad spectrum and warm light for checking colors etc. A very long time ago I was working on a house light that was halogen and realized just how hot those things are. They make incandescent bulbs look like a refrigerator. That gave me pause to put them in the dust laden environment of my shop. So it's all high output fluorescent fixtures in the shop now. They are already obsolete and being replaced quickly by an even higher output T8 fixture. 
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I don't care for fluorescent lights much, and agree that Halogens are quite hot (and power hungry). These two LED work lights are pretty cool to the touch, and don't use anywhere near as much energy. Someday once I have a real shop/own what I'm upgrading, I'll probably get better, more even fixtures, but for now it should do the trick


----------



## bhog

You should seal it with something if you don't plan on wiping it off every time( lol, fish whacker , sure )

Tim, that sucks. I imagine you're probably too far away for this to be worth it but;
I have my old Delta contractor , the one that was a step below a uni, in my storage stash. I robbed the ext wings off it but have a uni one, snagged the t2 off it but have a jet lock that would fit, motor is good , might need a belt , can't remember. Come get it , free. It's a great saw, cast top. Put a lil bit of money in it and have something better and more accurate then the dewalt.


----------



## bhog

And yeah, darkish dicpics of something that tiny is just rude. Straining my eyes trying to see that tic tac of a wang you think you punish emo boys with gave me a headache.


----------



## Buckethead

Hog getting all soft on us.


----------



## bhog

I almost fell for it Bucket. Almost..


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl!

Ive said it before, hogs all puppys breath and fuzzy kittens.


----------



## Tim457

Acadia NP is that good huh? I only had a very little time there, and what I saw was nice enough but not spectacular. Of Acadia, Yellowstone, Yosemite, Grand Canyon, Bryce, and Zion, Zion was my favorite. Perhaps that's because I had the most time to hike at Zion. Hiked to the top of Angels landing which was a lot of fun. Saw a lot of climbers on the rock faces, would love to do that sometime too.

I need a major lighting upgrade in my shop too. I'm too cheap to hire an electrician so I'm going to have to figure out how to hang and wire the lights. Good thing there's Youtube for that. Then I'll pay for an electrician to check it over. I currently have two bare bulb sockets.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Don't jinx it guys!!!

Thanks Hog, and let me look at that. I'm in North GA but for what I would pay for the DeWalt, I could make a road trip out of coming to get yours, put a belt on it and be in business.

And some promising news. I just got back from Big Orange. (I will say I wish the customer service reps looked more like customer service reps and less like baby sitters…but they are very helpful.) It turns out that if I have the card I used to pay for the gift card they can look up the receipt and refund the money to the card. The fact that the card was lost along with the reciept and the gift card is only a minor problem. Called the bank and the can reissue the card with the same numbers etc. Once that comes in I activate it, get Big Orange to do the refund, then close the card back out the same day.

I knew that shot of Scotch in the middle of the night would help.


----------



## ToddJB

That is good news, Tim


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Hog, what is the drive time to Nashville for you?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Todd and it is indeed. They beat the hell out of that d*^% Blue place who would not give my sister any assistance what so ever when my nephew slipped and fell in one of their stores because they did not want "to admit any liability".


----------



## bhog

Tim Nashville Tn is 3 hrs I think and Nashville IL is about 30 mins( lol ).


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nashville is about 3:30 from here as well… I'll have to think about it but either way I appreciate the offer.


----------



## bhog

No prob man, I figured you were around 6 hrs from me. Pretty far to drive.


----------



## KelvinGrove

"Well, ain't this place just a damn geographic miracle, it's two damn weeks from anywhere"

George Clooney - Oh Brother - Where Art Thou?


----------



## bhog

Oh gawd.


----------



## jmartel

Went out hiking at Heather Lake today with the wife, a coworker, his soon to be husband, and their two dogs. It was overcast, some fog, and a little bit of rain at the end, but it was still pretty darn nice. Not my favorite hike so far, but pretty good.


























And the friend who was renting our extra room moved out yesterday, so the cats are super happy they have their room back. The sun comes in through there so they do nothing but lay on the carpet in the sun all day.

And explore closets apparently.


----------



## bhog

Jmarts new Indian name is, Dances with Gays.


----------



## chrisstef

Stylin' n filin' soon to come.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl, dances with gays…

Oh gawd- Hogs response when he saw that red rocket on his plate.

I've never been to any of those parks, someday though. . But I do have a few sick pics of Zion, we did a job there about 6 years ago and I have a couple pics from a helicopter, I'll post them on Monday when I'm in the office, you guys will like that ish.


----------



## chrisstef

".... Down with mount zion,zion. Fu la la la is the way that we rock when we doin that thing ."


----------



## jmartel

The problem is, they aren't even having a big gay wedding. So I won't get to dance with gays. Worst gay couple ever.

He described it to me one day where he said it consisted of playing video games, working on projects, watching action movies, and getting BJ's all day.


----------



## jmartel

Double post.


----------



## widdle

Mahoo's. Matching outfits and I white wolf. Roar


----------



## Buckethead

That doesn't sound like a terrible life…. 'Cept come time to reciprocate on the ol flute skinning.


----------



## lysdexic

.... His soon to be husband.

Smitty and I are patiently waiting for the laws to change in North Carolina and/or Illinois.

Oh, the longing….....


----------



## bhog

Ya right , Bucket, you'd be foaming at the lips. Making excuses to smooch it. " oh you earned more than me this week " - bj. " great dinner , honey "- bj . " Perfect manscape , omg " - bj.


----------



## jmartel

White german shepherd, who is dumb as rocks. Good dog though. There's an Australian Cattle Dog further up and out of the photo as well.


----------



## Buckethead

Hog… You have me reconsidering. You're good at this!


----------



## bhog

You eat some shrooms on your sexcursion today jmart? No pic brah


----------



## bhog

I am a great story teller you say, Bucket?


----------



## Buckethead

Yeah. I'll go ahead and confess. You had me at "foaming at the lips". The rest was like a nice cuddle afterwards.


----------



## jmartel

No shrooms. Saw a bunch, but none were consumed.


----------



## CL810

Stef gets photo bombed by a well placed shoe.


----------



## jmartel

He wishes it was that big.


----------



## Buckethead

Is he taking a dumper?


----------



## bhog

Lol. You a snuggler , Bucket?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Some times, hanging out in here (no pun intended there) reminds me of being in the 5th grade…..


----------



## bhog

Hmm, it kinda seems like now to me Tim.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep …

Well….

Keeping the spirit going…


----------



## Airframer

It looks like Kevin is having fun on vacation..


----------



## Buckethead

Somebody stop that man! He just stole a catfish!


----------



## 7Footer

All kinds of lawl-ing.

Ridin' dirty with my Citrus Mistress…. Gonna take her home and do stuff.


----------



## bhog

Holy crap !!!! Eric for the win.

Don't get it stuck 7. Would be a hairy situation to have to break that bottle while in it. You could prob call on scottybyo doe. He is active in those weird communities.


----------



## lysdexic

This should help….


----------



## woodcox

1788 lbs. what'd I win? Tell me I won the fresh pug?

Edit: Eric…wow. I'm laughing at the close woman's expression. Fine work there sir.


----------



## 7Footer

^Sup ladies


----------



## chrisstef

Omg. OG in the cawk sawk shorts is hilarious. Thats like some sort of micro mankini.

Woodcox - sounds like a pretty solid guess but the real question is how many M&M's are hiding in the folds.

Happy fathers day to you goons.


----------



## Pezking7p

Now THATS a fupa. Love the girl holding up the other girls roll to help her show off a ham.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Don't get all excited guys….all of those women are married, here come their husbands and some of the buddies.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah!

Happy father's day guys.


----------



## Buckethead

Note the deflection of the dock.

While they lack the individual mass of their female counterparts, the accommodate for it with greater quantity. If there were a panoramic shot, we'd see that these gents are on their way to an orgy/gangbang with the ladies shown previously. My money is on the gals.


----------



## 489tad

Happy Father's Day Fella's!


----------



## bhog

Amazing


----------



## racerglen

Ah, Bucket for the win with the back story !


----------



## racerglen

thot I'd try the quote option..


----------



## jmartel

You can tell that they are old because they aren't keeping up with the latest fashion trends.










And besides…


----------



## bhog

No way! What happened to you yesterday Jmart?


----------



## jmartel

I caught teh gay plague.










But no. I'm fat. They'd have to stitch 2 of those together to get around my fat ass.


----------



## john2005

Logged in. Should not have. Logging out. Y'all er on yer own.


----------



## bhog

Lol. They just can't handle the truth^


----------



## chrisstef

Back up off my ice cream


----------



## racerglen

DDDDaaad…MINE ! getcherown y'big Steph..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jmart, you are not seriously saying that a bunch of dumbass kids who can't get their shorts on the right way because they are trying to show of things they don't even have are more fashionable that a top hat are you????

BTW, your not one of those punks who wears his baseball cap backward by any chance?????


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I had this unit today. Foamers galore.


----------



## Tim457

Happy fathers day you dopes. kidstef's lovin the ice cream there. Get this-my kids won't eat ice cream because it's too cold. They dig on cake and other goodies though.

Got some shop time for fathers day. Sharpened a Disston crosscut and got to work.








Crosscutting 10/4 hard maple slab








Planed it 4 square then cut the angles on the mitre box








Shaping the handle








Boring through 3 and a half inches of hard maple with a 1" bit was easier with the 14" throw brace, but still a good workout. Had fun but it's slow going doing it all galoot. State of the shop: lots of shavings.


----------



## Buckethead

Classic overcompensation.


----------



## Tim457

^^^ Lol

Foamers because it was Olympic commemorative? People are nuts.
the rest of you guys are sick individuals.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Is anybody gonna give Stef crap about his "Russian" hairline.

Tim- ya they foam over any engine like that.

Crazy…...evidently they know we call them foamers. Somebody leaked.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, I saw some really cool old timey trains at the golden spike park north of salt lake. It was enough that you could see how people become foamers.

The best part of the ice cream pic is that stef and baby stef are making the same face: "don't touch my ice cream"

Missus took me mattress shopping today. When did these bastards get so expensive??? One of the mattresses was actually made with diamond dust.

Finally got shop time tonight. Started milling legs for the bench. Feels good man.


----------



## chrisstef

Easy on the wig there clown shoes lol. Its thinning and the troops are starting to withdraw, im aware and a little sensitive about all right. Im hangin on for dear life here.

That was lil guys first rip on some ice cream where he didnt reject it totally. He sat with my wife tonight and ate spinach out of her salad when we got home. Weirdo.


----------



## jmartel

Had to swap out the transmission filter in the Jeep today.

Only the second time since we moved to the house that the Jeep has been inside the garage.










The magnet in the pan shows what I already knew. Lots of metal shavings because the transmission is a POS. Hence why I won't ever buy another chrysler product. When I pulled the pan off, the magnet was completely covered in probably 1/4" thick of metal slurry from this. A lot wiped off when I pulled it off the pan.










All clean


----------



## bhog

You could do worse than a jeep jmart. 
Nice basket for your bike there. No other comment.


----------



## Airframer

"You could do worse than a jeep jmart. " 
- bhog

Like what? A Prius? You hippie bastard….


----------



## jmartel

You ain't gangsta in Portland/Seattle/San Fran unless you drive a Prius, Eric.

Nice goodwill haul today. 3 work shirts, a new pair of work pants, and a long sleeve Virginia Tech tshirt (my alma mater) for $25. Can't beat that.

My boss and coworker have started to notice that one of my pairs of pants have holes in them, and a shirt has a small rip. I figured it was time to get some new threads.


----------



## widdle

Stef's kid aint playin..


----------



## jmartel

And finished.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl, ya just gotta embrace it Stef, mine started receding a couple years ago and I just started shaving it, now I just keep cutting it shorter and shorter, I feel like the shorter it is the better it looks. Keep it long until it really bothers you, then just go all Hizenberg on it. lol Russian hairline is a new one to me tho that's funny stuff.

Omg Red that train foamer vid is awesome, pure gold.









Nuttin wrong with backwards hats too btw.

Happy Father's day doods.


----------



## bhog

Eric, wouldn't that be worse? For the record, my truck would smoke your a$$ and it gets 25-27 mpg on the hwy.


----------



## chrisstef

7 - Yea if I didn't have ears that resembled open car doors id totally go the shaved head route. Basically id look like this:


----------



## chrisstef

Also, about that vid red. Whoa. Guy. Relax. That's too much jubilation for me on a Monday morning.


----------



## ToddJB

BTW: TC Durant


----------



## walden

Nice video Red. I thought the guy was going to cream himself. All I could think is that the guys on the train had to be laughing their butts off. I'm sure they could here him. Who couldn't?


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, we got hail treatment on Saturday. Both cars are covered in craters. I'll be calling insurance today to see if it is covered under the home's wind and hail, because unfortunately we only have liability on the cars.

Father's Day was good. Spent the morning cleaning up the yard from the hail decimation. Chatted with the Neighbor's who said it was the worst hail since '88 - everybody in a few mile radius got pounded.

But the fam took me out to Burger King (I love it, wife hates it, so it's a treat to me), took the kids to the park, and then from 2 til 10 I had shop time!

Set up a "spray booth". Installed some clips so that I can set it up and tear it down quickly in the future.










Working on getting my lathe painted.










This is after priming and sanding, before top coating. Tried using an HVLP for the first time. Ha. I suck at it. I need to watch some youtube and practice on cardboard. I'll be sanding my first top coat. I got a lot of runs.

Also, did some more electrical, and got rid of a ton of basement construction material which is the beginnings of free up the corner of the garage where the lathe will go.

Good day, but I'm pretty sore. Ha.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like a good fathers day to me Todd. Good to practice that HVLP first on some machinery and not kitchen cabinets like I did. Youre gonna have some sweet vintage arn set up in due time brother.

I got to clean the house all morning for an afternoon showing and then vacate for some DQ. Spent a little time on the saw vice remod. Might have it completed tonight and awaiting finish.


----------



## ToddJB

Good to practice that HVL first on some machinery and not kitchen cabinets like I did.

All or nothing.

I think after watching a few videos my issue was I had my pressure too high and my paint too thin, but my technique was perfect, I'm sure.


----------



## chrisstef

You know how I roll. My problem was that I didn't thin enough and it wanted to spit paint instead of spray.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a Rockler HVLP kit that I've never used yet. I've taken it out of the box once, turned it on to make sure it worked, then put it away and haven't opened it since… bad purchase on my part lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good job Jmart. My wife thinks it's grand that I still wear tee-shirts that I had already had several years when I left the fire department in 99. Being a cheapskate I have no objection to a cheap pair of pants. I don't do good will because they are a bunch of crooks pretending to be a charity. We have enough reputable salvage stores to compete with them.

And Red, that guy is a bit excited. But hey, I have to admit, I am a sucker for well made machinery too. A 68 Mustang, a 1914 Stutz Bearcat, a 1927 LaFrance 65 foot ladder truck, a Stanly #8… There is a reason why the railroad was, is, could be called "their daddy's magic carpet made of steel." Heck, I always loved the fact that people wanted to stop by the fire house just to get pictures of their kids with the trucks…

And as for trains…how about this one for a beautiful piece of equipment. These screw drives were not fast but the drive torque was about 225% of a standard engine of the same weight. That is why they were used for climbing mountains.


----------



## woodcox

Here's the only post drill I've ever seen in the wild with a cool smith vise. We spent papa's day at an amusement park and pioneer village was a good time too.

























Here a Mormon hand cart. Hard to imagine pulling the family unit halfway across the country and over the Rockies with these. Many of my kin did this and were homesteaders here. Crazy hard life the world has been for many just to survive.


----------



## ToddJB

All of my clothes for the past 10 years or so have come from thrift stores, minus my under roos, shoes and socks (I'm a sock snob).

Tim, I'd love to hear your thoughts on why Goodwill is a bunch of crooks.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I have no problem with Goodwill. They do a lot of job training to help put people to work, at least in this area. And they have a Goodwill Outlet in the city that sells clothes by the pound super cheap, which helps a lot of the low income people.

I live on the nice side of town where we get all the upper class people that donate things to our goodwill. My wife is still kicking herself for not buying a Restoration Hardware duvet cover that was a king size (we have a queen size bed but will likely go to King in the near future) for $7. Still had the tags on for $200. Lots of higher end clothing brands for cheap. I got LL Bean pants, an American Eagle shirt, and a Abercrombie shirt yesterday. for less than $7 each. I don't care about brands much, but they tend to fit nicely, are made a bit better, and look better than the other stuff there.

I guess I'm a bit weird in that I'll buy really nice expensive clothes from REI, but also shop at Goodwill.


----------



## walden

Todd:

Sorry to hear about the hail damage. You'll be waiting weeks on an adjuster. They think they MIGHT get me in late next week (three weeks after the storm). The old machinery is looking good!

I have that wood your friend gave me doing its final acclimation in the main room of the cabin. The post drill stand project starts next week.

Tim: We have a bunch of the old climbing trains here in the mountains of CO - mainly on display at this point. You can still find narrow gauge rail and the turn arounds on the tops of some passes here.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, Walden. I'm excited to see the post drill back in business. Did you get some stuff for the base?

jmart, I don't think that is weird at all. I cotton tee shirt is a cotton tee shirt. It's job is to cover your bologna nipples. What's it matter if it's Hanes or Armonie? But a rain coat, hiking boots, tech T, down jacket? That stuff is designed for performance (or should be) and if you don't buy the quality stuff if won't perform as intended. I luckily live in an area where I can still find that sort of stuff in thrift stores too - so I completely understand.


----------



## Buckethead

My boy Todd wit dat Armonie!


----------



## Pezking7p

I exclusively buy t-shirts that cost over $75, and I never keep them more than a few seasons.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha, Bucket, I guessed that was a pick of Armani, so I googled it, and I found this pic:










Apparently his marketing firm thought blue wasn't his color.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd,

Goodwill is not a charity in the sense that we normally think of. They are not like the Salvation Army, Red Cross or any of the others (many of whom spend way too much of their income on employees as well". Goodwill is, in fact a private enterprise. They take your old stuff and re-sell it at a profit. I don't have a problem with that as long as everyone understands what the deal is. But Goodwill is NOT like a consignment shop or another shop that sells your old stuff. There business model is built on getting people to believe that they are donating their stuff to a non-profit when, in fact, they are very much a for profit enterprise. They also sweeten the pot through their "training program". Multiple investigative reports have shown that very few people who are "trained" by Goodwill ever get a job because of it.

Here is a bit more information on them.

http://watchdog.org/56129/fl-florida-goodwill-six-figures-for-ceos-less-than-minimum-wage-for-some-employees/

In our area we have a large number of locally run, true non profit operations.

And as for socks…it drives my wife nuts that I have an entire drawer full of socks that are all the exact same grey color. If I loose one I just wait till I lose another and I am back to a pair again. She throws away a garbage bag full of miss matched socks every spring….


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl at Armonie.

Here's those Zion pics I mentioned over the weekend, we were down there spraying cheat grass and medusahead grass, there was a fire and those two types of grass are super invasive, pop up quick and have a short lifespan but seed out real quick and spread everywhere (Stef's life story). When we do jobs like that they call it "Search & Squirt", different from the search and squirt that Eric and Bucket are use to. 






















































For a bit of reference to scale, those trees you can see in these last 2 pics on the edges of the canyons range from 60-100 feet tall.


----------



## ToddJB

Crazy pics, 7.

Thanks for the info, Tim. I new they were franchised out, based off of how pricing goes. Some GW's are really cheap and others are laughable. Locally here I prefer ARC anyways.


----------



## jmartel

That looks pretty cool. I'd like to see Zion. My goal is to visit every National Park in the US.


----------



## chrisstef

U fly planes 7? Or helicopters? Or just give knucklers to the pilots?

Looks friggin amazing being above all the mountains like that.


----------



## jmartel

He is an "In Flight Service Provider"


----------



## Buckethead

The ol search and squirt. Know it well.

Speaking of search and squirt, did this thread get hidden from the "pulse" feature? Maybe too risqué for public consumption?

I blame those banana sling pics. (Although we know everyone actually enjoyed them)


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldnt blame the mods but im thinkin you clicked on "hide off topic" posts in the upper right hand corner of the pulse page bucket.


----------



## Buckethead

Actually, I inadvertently clicked to view new content only. Here I thought we we all edgy and stuff… Turns out we're just dads.


----------



## bhog

Hey 7 , up there looking like Superchicken.


----------



## 7Footer

In flight fluffer~!

You ever seen this story? Happened it 2007 I think, this guy is a private pilot for celebrities, and he got a Beej from Puma Swede while flying his chopper (their original intention of the flight was to film a car chase scene, Puma Swede's boyfriend's is in the back and they film his porche racing down the highway and then the boyfriend convinces her to 'compensate' the pilot for his graciousness), and because of TMZ posting the censored video, the FAA launched an investigation and ended up revoking his license, dude's life went spiraling downhill after getting some air-head.


----------



## chrisstef

Pon pon. Pon pon. This is captain airframer. Weve run aground.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

little red walked one in mowed down the next 3.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up a bunch of woodworking books from the library today now that I have a bit more free time. They even had LJ Darrell Peart's one on Greene & Greene furniture.


----------



## Airframer

What else would you name a boat other than Clown Puncher? Oh and Garmin screwed me there…


----------



## walden

The FAA has no sense of humor…


----------



## jmartel

And apparently they also have blue balls. They are just jealous.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, that's gotta make ya proud. Does he play a sport every season?


----------



## Airframer

Think anyone at work will notice he isn't me? I'm hoping to send him in my place tomorrow….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Todd, pretty much. Basketball is his fav of course. Football is still flag. They have tackle, but we think 9yrs old a little young. Some folks let there kids do more than one sport at a time….that's nuts. Just asking for burnout.

I try not to push him at all. But it is pretty fun when you see them do something in a game that you taught them in the backyard or on the driveway. Good times.

We'll see if the girls are athletes too. This one is destined for the stage. Pics I found on my phone:

















Lawl.


----------



## ShaneA

Could lead to heightened expectations of increased production.


----------



## jmartel

Chicken fingers and bacon cheese fries for dinner. I swear I'm an adult.


----------



## bhog

^ fat bastard.

I had Chinese - shrimp fried rice, pepper chicken, general what ever ya spell it , veggie noodles,then a protein shake,then a bowl of rice n chicken before bed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I need to put Humpty back together again…..might require the Humpty dance.


----------



## chrisstef

Just twitch to the side like ya leg was broken ^


----------



## Pezking7p

Ay yo big girl! C'mere are ya ticklish?

In Maine. So close it lie nielsen. No car to take me there


----------



## Buckethead

Expense a cab. say it's for a client meeting. Heck… Expense a shooting board plane too. And a Lahbstah roll.


----------



## chrisstef

Get your mitts on that magazine they use on "Downeast Dickering" and score yourself a ride. Are you ever gonna be that close again? Make it happen Pez!


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I called you fat, but look at me - I'm skinny. Doesn't stop be from getting busy.

Red, Diva status - Check

Eric, Diva status - Needs some work

Pez, Diva status - Could make it or break it based on your decision making about LN today.


----------



## 489tad

Pez is Kevin still up in Maine? Maybe the two of you could make a day of it.


----------



## walden

I think Kevin is at Lie Nielsen taking a class this week.


----------



## Mosquito

speaking of dinner, Emilie brought home one of those Stouffer's Chicken Parmesan things for dinner tonight… far cry from the Red Lobster she insisted on for her own birthday lol


----------



## ToddJB

Might be getting a new toy in the shop. It's been busy month for things coming in the shop, but I've also been selling stuff too, and thankfully for a profit.

Anyways, this welder popped up on CL about an hour away, and one of my woodworking buddies from down that way is going to check it out for me today. It's from the 40's and allegedly works great.










That pic is dark, but I found this one like it online.










I wanna paint it an art deco green like this:


----------



## jmartel

The site isn't letting me log in at work. Getting an application error when I'm at the sign in page


----------



## ToddJB

You're company is on to you.


----------



## jmartel

Nah, I would have gotten a blocked page notification. This one is the LJ site. Getting the same timeout on my phone when I type in the address.


----------



## chrisstef

Stef's getting upset! What about a final price do real estate agents not fugging understand? Then they send an email accosting the owner(me) of being too tight, not bending enough, and questioning my motivation. Who the eff are you to judge me and my motivations? I swear to all things holy im about to drive up the road and throat punch a b!tch. The house is mine, you want it, here's my price … this sh!t is simple and very easy to understand. Pony up the greenbacks or get on getting on. Don't write, don't call, don't email, don't text, drag your sorry a$$ and don't holler at me no more. Ive never read a sales pitch that could have been more off putting than the one she wrote. If I was her client she would be fired instantly. Ive got half a mind to forward her message to her clients.

Whiskey. Whos got the whiskey?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, that sucks. It's a sellers market, not sure why she is being pushy.


----------



## 489tad

Stef don't you know that her comission is the reason you listed in the first place. You could always ask her if she'd like to cancel the contract.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that's fuggin' straight BS Stef… Super unprofessional on her part too. I'd send the email to her boss or another entity of her company, unless she is the boss, in that case I'd tell her to eat a bag of d!cks.


----------



## ShaneA

Is this negotiation still from the first people to make an offer?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea its her money shes losing. Im absolutely bottomed out on the price. I mean I cant afford another nickel off. She can push all she wants, that rotten cee u next Tuesday, but she aint getting nada until they meet my price. The difference is 3% of the asking price. Id be willing to bet that it would round out to be about $15 a month over the life of the mortgage. I told my agent to send her an amortization schedule showing both prices.

Her email was sent to my agent who in turn shared it with me. I had to fight off a lot of four letter words in my response. She's a typical affluent suburbia queen from a town in which I have a great disdain for. My stereotype of those town folk has been confirmed once again. Talk about me like this is my first rodeo. I been to this clam bake before. Ill raise the price if Muffy decides to come back with any more lip and let her clients know that it was her attitude that squashed the deal. She slipped up and CC'd them instead of BCC'ing them.

She found the wrong time of the season (or month) to get all crass with me. Im running 35 guys on 4 projects with retarded deadlines. Go ahead and pile on a little more stress and youll see the old boy lose his mind and tell you how he really feels.

I think im done now.

Edit - Shane - Yes. 3 weeks strong now. We got another offer expected to come in within the next day or 2.


----------



## jmartel

You should send an email to the people making the offer that you will not make any deal with their agent, and copy the agent's email to you on your response. Tell them the price, and suggest they find someone new if they want the house. Make sure she gets none of the commission. They don't sign a contract to work with her.

What town is it with the stereotype?


----------



## ShaneA

I wouldn't even sweat the buyer's agent. These things are always contentious. She may have used poor judgement, but a closing, and your price is all you are really after. Keep in mind that there is always at least one more "negotiation" once you have agreed on the price. The inspection usually costs you some more cash. Stay strong and cordial.

Is the buyer paying cash, getting a conventional loan, of FHA/VA? That can swing the bottom line a bit too.


----------



## ToddJB

Ignore Shane and his experience. I say burn the mother down.


----------



## Tim457

Wait, your agent is the one that sent you the email? I'd be peeved they bothered me with that kind of crap. You're my agent, it's your job to get the deal done, that's what you're payed for.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart - West Hartford.

Shane - im in agreement with you. Ive been negotiating contracts long enough to refrain from using my own personal emotions in the dealings. I learned that lesson long ago, ego must be set aside as it has bitten me more than once. Indeed it is all about finishing the deal, all feelings aside. Her tact just struck a bad note with me while I was in a cranky mood. Theyre going conventional as far as I know. I also made it pretty clear that the price I gave them was bottom of the barrel no further negotiations even after inspections. If its something I can fix, I will, but if theyre lookin for papers, I aint got em.

Todd - yes, my first choice is vengeance, vindication, and spite. Ill button hook all of the agents and strike a deal on my own. Save me some serious coins.


----------



## jmartel

Ah yes, West Hartford. I lived in the northern end of Norwich, so I didn't have to deal with the snooty folk.


----------



## Buckethead

Stef. Disregard all comments regarding negotiation tactics save Todd's. He is giving the proper advice.


----------



## Buckethead

Oh… and realtors? Parasites. No skin in the game, but extract a pound of flesh.

They will very soon be replaced by an app. But then again, so will we all.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ok I missed Lie Nielsen, but we ate lunch next door to the thos a moser store.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill just let wifey loose on her. She text me a while ago and if you thought I was fired up … whoa. I could feel the demon breath coming out over the phone. We'll see what shakes out, its just super frustrating and very inconvenient. Thanks for letting me vent girls and if I need some back up on burnin that mother down I know where to find a good group of guys to help.

Did you guys know Bob put out a book?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, this is unrelated, but I hope it brightens your day.


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl. Thanks for that Todd. Ogligobble on our bawls was my favorite line.


----------



## j_dubb

Stef's good now fellas. He just had to vent a bit.


----------



## ToddJB

Trash dude thrashing without sleeves in the middle of winter. Nice.


----------



## j_dubb

Who needs sleeves when you practice the Chris Brown 30 Day Shred while on the job?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol the chris brown. Gimme 3 sets, 5 reps of slap a hoes and 2 sets, 10 reps of punchabeatches. Then we'll finish up with 50 jailhouse push ups.

Im gonna need a little shop time tonight. I got some unwinding to do.


----------



## 7Footer

Todd, lawl! Looking for a better deal? You can olligobble down our balls, you're paying for it.

j_dubb that is awesome, dude even goes straight wife beater under his vest in the snow. Classic.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bad tactic from Buyer's Realtor: Check
Stef Pee-oyed: Check
Realtors Parasites? Nope

Your agent is obliged to relay an offer. The Buyer's agent, though, should be reported to the regional board / realty association. If it's there like it is here, that board regulates the actions of it's members with considerable authority. And if she's not the broker, the broker for her local co. should also be notified. Finally, tell her (through your agent) if she wants to close the deal that badly, to take it out of her side of the commission to make it happen. Because at the rate she's burning the bridge, there's nowhere to go but there.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Damn Stef…don't get your piss hot, you'll burn out a kidney.










And Todd, that is funny.


----------



## Buckethead

Uh Oh… Smitty is a realtor. I done faq'd up.


----------



## Pezking7p

Alright, didn't have a chance to read before but damn, Stef, that would piss me off. Take the frustration out on some mortises, then get after the whiskey.

Stuck in this damn airport for another 2 hours. I'm never not renting a car again.


----------



## walden

That's a funny video Todd! LMAO

I feel a bit sorry for the trash guy though. Mailboxes containing mail are federal property. Tampering with someone else's mail is a federal offense. (You could see the mail flying out of the box.) Since he got caught on video, my guess is he is now a convicted felon and lost most of his rights as a citizen.

Was eating lunch today and an elk walked right past me! Seeing as they are the size of a horse, it was pretty cool!

The fox had pups a few days ago. Once they get big enough to come out of the den and play, I'll post some pics.

Edit: Here is the guy that blitzed by me at lunch. The deck rail is about 7 feet off the ground…



















There are deer and elk babies all over the place right now. It makes hiking very interesting and dangerous…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not a realtor, you're good, Bucket. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Mrs Smitty is a realtor?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Let's just say I have family in the business. I'm not an apologist for idiots, though, and there are plenty in every industry. Real estate is no exception.


----------



## Boatman53

That sucks Stef, maybe they would be interested in one of these current local listing in my area? Then they will see what a bargain your house is.


















I love the heading on the second one, almost waterfront. Hell my house is "almost waterfront". Yes those are the prices/real listings. I wish I was ready to sell my house.
Jim


----------



## chrisstef

I like your style Jim! Almost beachfront … The life of Riley.

Ive gotten the bad taste out of my mouth from this mornings events. The reality of the situation is that our son is in great hands on a daily basis at his daycare, hes learning things we dont teach him everyday and we really like our house. The proximity to friends and family isnt great but it mostly inconveniances only us. So be it. Maybe things will change in a year. Maybe we'll build a house. Maybe a badass house will pop up.


----------



## Buckethead

You know… socks with slaps is considered a faux pas in most circles, but I happen to find it comfy, convenient and the ladies love it.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I was breakin reds stones on it and realized i had just done it myself. Thats my "this is my house " statement of the day. Chics definitely dig it.


----------



## widdle

dude..Make it happen..Better to be around friends and in the mix when your young..Move back to the sticks when ur 50…


----------



## widdle

That's some sicky icky maple by the way..


----------



## 489tad

Here's my ride back up the hill an hour ago. Crazy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't be socking the flops, Stef. Man points lost, sorry. How many is subjective, but what you've done must be dealt with.


----------



## widdle

oh and nice moose..


----------



## 489tad

This might be a double post. My ride up the hill, 8000 ft +/-


----------



## chrisstef

Your definition of vacation is much different than mine Dan lol. Next time you wanna pay for snow holler at me. Ill hook it up bed and breakfast style.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef. Is this more venting or did today's event prompt you to yank it? (The house)


----------



## chrisstef

Nah. That was processing and its still on the market. No rash decisions just yet all though they will be talked about from time to time.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, scrubbing around on this old hand plane, the size of a Stanley #5 (14 inch bed) There is no maker on the bed anywhere, just MADE IN U.S.A. raised just in front of the tote. That is right side up looking from the heel. Also stamped there is the number 305 and P1

The frog has the number 5 stamped on the left side and the number 486 stamped on the right (right side up looking from the toe of the plane)

Under the knob there are 8 spokes.

There are no markings on the lever cap and the iron is marked Miller Falls. I think it might have been scavenged from another plane but don't know.

Any guesses as to who might have made this?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I could feel my stones crunchin via the webs. Curse you.

I've had some terrible experiences with realtors myself. Turned them into their broker and the state board. Nobody cared. It's actually a goal of mine to never deal with one again.

Oh ya, my wife wears all kinds of designer clothes from goodwill. Tough to find my size there.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Red, please wait till after I go to bed to post pics like that…I can deal with them first thing in the morning but now I'm scared to go to sleep…....


----------



## 489tad

Stef I'm sure you run a classie operation. Let me sure up some dates and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hahahaha. The best is when he smashes her in the head with the typewriter.

Looks like I'm stuck in DC for the night.


----------



## August

Doing some work on the jointer
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## jmartel




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice August. Might as well bust out your own helical head while your at it;-)


----------



## chrisstef

That made my morning ^

Edit - NSFW sounds.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha… that edit came a little too late, Stef.

It humors me that the news piece was on derailment. Fred (the guy) has derailment to down to a science.


----------



## chrisstef

My bad. It takes me a while to realize that not everyone works in construction and the terms used could be found offensive to coworkers.


----------



## ToddJB

I had my computer hooked up to the company surround sound


----------



## chrisstef

I could only hope that a wonderful occasion such as that had happened Todd.


----------



## walden

Tim:

Any pictures you can share of the plane? It doesn't sound like a Miller Falls. Their 14 inch plane was a #11.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, nice GIF Jmart, is that from your friends' wedding?

Great clip Stef. F her right in the P. Huge lawl.

Did that really happen Todd? Not to laugh at your misfortune but I'd pay to see that ish.

So one of my wife's best friends from Brasil got here last night, she's staying with us for 3 months, to learn English and whatnot, she's easy on the eyes too, Hog would for sure destroy her (sexually). Anyway she brought us some booty along with her own booty.


----------



## 7Footer

Also, I find this hilarious. Mike Tyson clowning UFC prez Dana White.





I didn't know 47 year old men still participate in chiefing, awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - I was lying


----------



## 7Footer

If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is. (Sad face)


----------



## ToddJB

My co-workers and I were just talking about "our worst pain" and I thought you guys would appreciate this pic.

I was in a climbing comp in WV 8 years ago where I had an accident where I broke both legs, shattered left ankle and dislocated the right.

Here a pic (since it was a comp there was a professional photographer)

Note the relation of my shin to my foot


----------



## Hammerthumb

Makes it hard to dance.


----------



## ToddJB

Not the Humpty Dance


----------



## 7Footer

Holy lord. That is gnarly man, gnarls barkley, gnar gnar Binks.

At least you can still twerk.


----------



## j_dubb

" Hog would for sure destroy her (sexually). " 
- 7Footer

Effin' lol.


----------



## j_dubb

Todd that sounds ridiculously painful sir.

I can relate, though. Shortly after I turned 23 years old we decided it was a good idea to get a trampoline. Got the biggest one they had in the store. My wife and I were on it and jumped at opposite times in such a fashion that when I landed I was vaulted what felt like 30 feet into the air. I landed unscathed, though. It was then that I realized that I was extremely thirsty, so I went inside to get a drink and stubbed the hell out of my big toe. Even bled a little.

So I can totally relate.


----------



## ToddJB

Yours sounds worse than mine. No blood was involved in mine - well not until the surgery.


----------



## widdle

Todd..Soo you won the descent division ?


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. The short descent was very fast. Yes. But the long descent took over an hour with a lot of help.


----------



## 7Footer

^lawl.

hahaha, That wasn't the first time Fred F'd her in the P…
Biggest Troll on TV


----------



## ToddJB

7 - I saw that too, there is also a guy who interviewed Fred about his news sightings

My old welder is secured. Yea!


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm really interested in how you fell bad enough to break both legs during a comp? I'm not really familiar with outdoor comps.


----------



## ToddJB

Hey Dan, it was a Bouldering Comp. Effectively there are a list of known routes over a few miles that have designated point values that you have 4 hours to go out and climb. Your 5 most difficult (highest scoring) routes are tallied against others in your division. Highest score wins.

In my fall I was attempting to top out a route, but felt very uncomfortable doing so because the top was really mossy and dirty, and I didn't want to slip and take an uncontrolled fall. So I went the "safe" route by dropping to a hang (feet were about 13' off the ground), and letting everyone below me know that I was going to drop. They arranged the crash pads and everyone got into position, but as I dropped my upper body was slightly turning as my feet impacted (on unlevel ground) and snap, crackle, pop.


----------



## j_dubb

Shoulda effed that crash pad in the pu$$y, obviously.


----------



## jmartel

Stuff like that makes me not want to leave the climbing gym. I go 3-4 days a week, but I'd rather not hurt myself out in the wild. I prefer a huge padded floor to fall on.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh lawd that looks like it hurt Todd. Your ankle and shin are clearly in the wrong direction but that's what you get for climbing on boulders and stuff. Youre obviously not a jeep or a mountain goat.

Josh - that ish was funny. Double bounce, im cool, stub my toe, worlds over.

Biggest pain of my life might have been after going face first through a windshield. Safety glass wont cut ya but it will splinter into about a gazillion pieces and embed itself into your skin. While in the hospital they would dump about a pint of peroxide on the face piece and scrub with a scotch brite pad. That went on for about a week 2-3 times a day. Sizzled like bacon.


----------



## ToddJB

That explains your face.

Playing Crash Test Dummies, again?


----------



## jmartel

"That explains your face." 
- ToddJB

Ouch.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, I'm just trying to earn the spot for "biggest pain" in Stef's heart.


----------



## Buckethead

You guys really need more strenuous jobs.


----------



## bhog

Lol^

Pics of the Brazilian rump 7 or you're a girl. You can't hint to a booty and not come through, brah. Text is ok with me.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol todd. Thats funny. Dont hate me cause im beautiful.

I 2nd what hog said 7.


----------



## 7Footer

haha, I can't start snapping booty pics, she hasn't even been here 24 hours. We'll get out to the lake a couple times this summer tho.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah, plus she's all bundled up, its 75 here and she thinks it's freezing.


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket, I would love a more strenuous job. My current job does not fit my talents very well, but the benefits are amazing, and I cannot really handle any more life transitions right now.


----------



## bhog

7 isn't a girl. He da man.


----------



## walden

Good grief Todd, that looks worse than when I had my right leg torn off skiing. I guess we are both lucky to be up and walking around!

Josh - So sorry to hear about the toe. Hang in there buddy, your gonna make it! Haha.

Stef - face through the windshield, ouch. Reminds me of a guy in middle school that got his face shoved through safety glass. Back then "safety" glass had wire mess embedded in the glass. The glass didn't hurt him too bad but the wire left some amazingly gruesome criss cross scars all over his face.


----------



## Tim457

Wait, Todd, you're saying your shin doesn't go off in that direction normally? Ouch man.

Stef, really the most painful part of going through a windshield face first is the peroxide cleaning after?

7, aren't people flying from all over the world to Brazil to watch some dudes kick a ball around and your wife's friend comes here instead?


----------



## walden

I'm just waiting for someone to start their injury story with, "this one time at band camp…" I know it's going to happen…


----------



## chrisstef

Believe it or not, yup. I was dark for the crash. Dont remember much except for trying to find my nose on my face, the ambulance, puking in the ER room and taking a finger in the coolito (no internal injuries). I was wide awake for sizzle time though.


----------



## bhog

Ha ^ Stef got fingered! Proof brah


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Self admited.

Shiny toofises on the steel.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice stef. I don't care what the other boys say. Getting fingered is perfectly natural. It could happen to anyone.


----------



## ToddJB

New vise looks to be doing the job, and in style. Nice.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, I know that feel of topping out on some crazy high boulder. I did some dumb stuff when I climbed. Miracle I never got hurt. I can't think of any horrible pains. Anytime I have a bad gas/diarrhea cramp I think it's the worst pain ever, but it goes away after a few seconds. I got hit by a car while riding my bike, but I don't recall it hurting that bad. Certainly not like multiple broken bones or face in a windshield.

Started growing a beard a few weeks ago. VP of engineering pulled me aside today to tell me to shave it for professional reasons. Facial hair is frowned upon. Lol.


----------



## Airframer

Most of my injury stories start with "And then someone showed up with a bottle of Tequila…"

They never end well… If I remember the ending at all.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ever notice how, when you drink Tequila, you and you always wake up in a different county from you clothes?


----------



## Airframer

Or wonder why you are spooning with that random dude but your head hurts too much to give a damn…


----------



## jmartel

"Or wonder why you are spooning with that random dude but your *butt* hurts too much to give a damn… " 
- Airframer

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Airframer

Nah man.. you just have to stretch properly first and that won't happen… I thought everyone knew that?


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, what industry are you an engineer in? That's BS, beards since the beginning of time have represented competence and professionalism. You should let him know that focusing on appearance instead of work produced is a sign of judgemental stupidity.


----------



## 489tad

Note to self, stay out of the tequila line at the next LJ reunion.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, check this sale this weekend. Bunch of goodies. But it was the hand crank scroll saw that caught my eye for you

http://amsestate.com/next_sale


----------



## Pezking7p

Tequila is a beautiful thing. Especially with lime juice.

Todd, I guess technically I work in the paper industry. Really, I'm a coating/lamination process engineer. Educated in metallurgy and semiconductor physics. Life takes you funny places I guess.

He is a guy who's advice I take pretty seriously so I've been thinking about his comments a lot today.


----------



## Slyy

Wow!!!! 16 days since I've pretty much been on LJ's and 1000 posts in here later!! Not even gonna try and read through. All I gotta say is:










Carry on!


----------



## walden

Todd: The scroll saw is tiny, but did you see all the tools they have! Definitely spent money on tools, not remodeling.


----------



## j_dubb

Wow, checking in at 9:30 and you geriatric bastards aren't already 50 posts into the day.


----------



## ShaneA

Where is Tony? Hopefully the news from the clinic wasn't as bad as he was thinking it was going to be…


----------



## jmartel

Figures that a couple days after I put an order in for veneer they put a bunch more Walnut Burl on closeout special. Damn.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer, jmart. Has your order shipped yet? Can you cancel it?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Some foamer footage for Red. And I don't care what he says…this is cool.


----------



## chrisstef

21,000 sqft built out for the art institute. Never occupied. State wouldnt grant them a license. Tear it all out. Millions wasted. Wtf.


----------



## jmartel

I imagine it has shipped by now since they charged my card. The one thing I don't like about ordering from this place is that you don't know how much it will be until you get hit on your card. It's all priced per square foot, and shipping isn't known until they try to package everything up together. Each flitch of veneer can range from say 5" to 10" as an example, and you won't know exactly how much square foot it will be until they pull your piece. I typically make up a quick spreadsheet that uses worst case sizes with the prices to get a maximum price before shipping. For instance, I was getting about $165 or so for this order. I just checked my credit card and it was $152 or so, including shipping for this order.


----------



## j_dubb

Stef, way to Sarah McLachlan everyone's Thursday!

That's supremely disappointing.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, you definitely need to score some of those extension cord reels, for realz.

And maybe one of those industrial stoves while you're at it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

WTF is right! Been through a lot of construction projects and certificate of occupancy visits…never heard of anything like that. What do you mean "state wouldn't give them a license? Which agency? Sounds like a brother-in-law deal to me.


----------



## jmartel

+1. Grab as much of the good stuff as you can. Steal me a cord reel, would you?


----------



## chrisstef

Didnt mean to go all Lilith Fair on ya jdubbs but yea, very disappointing. The AV package there must have been a half mil. Most of the equipment will be salvaged to go to another school. Just a shame.


----------



## ToddJB

Even those nice shop stools?


----------



## jmartel

I'm not advocating stealing or anything, but if some items had a lower inventory number than there actually were, we wouldn't want to overwhelm the storage facility by giving them extra.


----------



## j_dubb

Well, you see, it's more…..borrowing indefinitely….than stealing….really.


----------



## 489tad

It's only the tax payers money. Those Bat Rastard have enough.


----------



## jmartel

Hey, I lived in CT for a little while and paid way too much in taxes. Just trying to get what I paid for.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, I wish we got in there before the clean out but that aint gonna happen. There must be 50 28" Mac's in there and some top of the line commercial kitchen equipment. Ohh and a brand new elevator that's going to be removed. I mean there's pencils and calculators at the desks, all untouched. Virgin goods.

Im feelin like a beat dog. Work is kickin my a$$ like its never been kicked before and that's sayin somethin.


----------



## ToddJB

You're welcome


----------



## chrisstef

Im confused by the link todd. Not hard to do but confused none the less.


----------



## Buckethead

I believe it is a translation app, of sorts.


----------



## ToddJB

Did you read any of the sites content? Scroll down and look at the preview of Mos blog.

Credit goes to www.gizoogle.com


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhhh. Damn im thick. Lawl. The last forum post is gold.


----------



## Buckethead

Did you find it confusing? I am a linguistics major, and this is among the dialects I am familiar with.


----------



## SASmith

Nice one Todd.
How about this thread with a little translation. State of da shop address


----------



## chrisstef

Best translation site ever. Huge lawls.


----------



## 7Footer

Hahaha, gizoogle. Awesome. Ever changed the language on Facebook to pirate speak? Funny ish.


----------



## 7Footer

I love how the videos tab is pornos. lawl.


----------



## Buckethead

Lawlzin.


----------



## 489tad

Just read my last post. I was commenting from a greedy government officials position.


----------



## walden

Is there anything Bucket can't do? I want to be Bucket when I grow up…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, don't know which of you perverts placed the order…and don't EVEN want to know what it is….but what ever it is, it is on the way!!!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way…Some of you may have noticed my bitching about loosing my wallet along with a $200.00 big orange gift card. Well. I went over there and found out that they can fix the problem if I have the receipt (in the lost wallet) or the card I billed it to (also in the wallet). The bank sent me a duplicate of the card I billed it to. (Very happy with Regions Bank on that one). I go over to Home Depot and they spend about 20 minutes looking up the register receipt which (unlike Lois Learner's e-mail) was still right there on the server.

Long story short, next week I will have a new gift card to replace the old one.

Customer service is NOT dead.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Good to hear Tim. Tomorrow will be my 6th consecutive 12+ hour shift. I can't keep hog hours like I used to. Ready for the weekend.

Yer mom.


----------



## Buckethead

Very nice, Tim. Good to know that you didn't have to take the hit.


----------



## racerglen

Geeze Red wth, the trough, the trough..gotta remembr those things, otherwsise the foamers might start charging for their u tube space ;-)
My routine is 10 hrs by 5..Why I'm not retired ?
oh wait, it's the street strip car and the wood STUFF..


----------



## Airframer

"I be a gangsta yo, but y'all knew dat n' mah bench be lookin like dis n' aint a thugged-out damn thang dat yo' ass can do." - Smitty_Cabinetshop (Gizoogled)

Best tag line ever!


----------



## Airframer

And it occurred to me today that the only thing I will miss about this job is never being able to do this ever again.. I recommend you turn up your speakers till your neighbors get pissed at you to get a more realistic feel for it…


----------



## 7Footer

^f-ing bad-a$$ E-dawg. Man I'd kill to go for a ride in one of those. Looks so awesome. I had a damn-near lake-from top-of-the-roof seat for about 3 Blue Angel shows at Lake WA back in the day, one of the coolest things I've ever seen, seriously.

Lawl @ Smitty tagline.

Nice Tim, congrats!


----------



## jordanp

That is slick Eric!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that tagline. Really. Lawl


----------



## 7Footer

We're not Worthy


----------



## 7Footer

Made for the old man last weekend


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Another IPA lover. Man, that stuff just hits me wrong no matter how many chances it gets.

Gizoogle sees all.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty - I feel the same abut IPA. I guess I'm already bitter enough, the IPA just pushing things over the edge.

7, your whacker looks great.


----------



## j_dubb

Hoping to get back into the shop this weekend. Wife has taken over my shop as she was preparing a plethora of cutesy crap for a bridal shower and a bachelorette party. Painted polk-a-dot mason jars, styrofoam, acrylic paint. Told her she had until the end of Friday to get it cleaned up so I can get my space back! I looked 'er square in the eye and said "Heeeey honey, when do you think you'll be finished up in the shop?" and she was all "Oh I'm done, I just need to move my stuff." so I said "Oh okay baby, luv u."

In other news….I learned yesterday that at the end of next week there's a pretty good chance I'll be unemployed. First time since…..since I was 15 I guess. The uncertainty is not a good feeling. Must've sent out about 20 resumes and reached out to a number of staffing firms last night.

Meh.

That Gizoogle ******************** is hilarious. Needed the laugh


----------



## ToddJB

Josh - that's sucks, man. What line of work are you in?


----------



## j_dubb

Primarily in information technology. Started out doing entry level phone support back in 2005.

Currently working as an endpoint engineer - still IT, just more on the back end than end user support.

Last job I had was an implementation consultant (also did SQL DB administration since I was more technically inclined than other consultants in the group) in healthcare focusing on patient flow (getting admitted patients into a bed as quickly as possible), but the travel ended up not sitting well with the wife, so I ended up taking the job I have now which was a normal 8-5 with a pretty severe pay cut - and it was temp-to-hire work. But the company I was working with merged with another, and corporate is ending all contracts at the end of the month.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer. I was asking to see if your skills might fit my company, but we're pretty set on the IT side of things. Programmers are what we're hurting for.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Josh. I know the feeling. My wife was laid off back in January. Think of it this way, at least you aren't in a highly specialized industry like both my wife and I are in. There's a very limited amount of jobs in my field (designing boats). Not to mention my choices for where to live are basically Seattle, Bremerton, San Diego, Houston, Mississippi Coast, Newport News, Washington DC, Connecticut, and Portsmouth. Basically lived everywhere except for Bremerton and Houston so far, and I'm only 26. My wife ended up getting a job technically outside the field, but still doing a bit similar stuff.

Last night I went to put my track tires on my spare set of wheels for the bike only to find that A) I was missing a valve stem on the rear wheel, and B) that my rear wheel bearings were completely shot. Guess I should have checked them both before now. Ended up having to take my rear street tire off and put the track one on and the track tire on the spare front that was still good. Now I have mismatched wheels (one black and one grey)


----------



## Mosquito

"Bummer. I was asking to see if your skills might fit my company, but we re pretty set on the IT side of things. Programmers are what we re hurting for." 
- ToddJB

It's odd, because so were we, and we're a software consulting company. We just had a contract get signed that involved having 17 MDC (the branch I'm in) resources… to put things in perspective, up until that contract was signed the MDC only had around 60 developers, and we only had about 4 people on the bench or about to be on the bench. Had to find 13 new hires in short order. Interviewed somewhere on the order of 70 people to settle on 13. Going to be a scary time when that contract ends and we have 17 people hit the bench at once though…


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Mos, we have somewhere between 60-70 developers, and 2 full time people whose job is to just find new ones. They're considered to be doing a good job if they get 5 solid new hires a year. There are plenty of programmers out there, but good ones, I think, is the challenge.


----------



## Mosquito

we've got a lot more recruiters than that, but that's company wide, we've got branches in Boston, Atlanta, Chicago, Minneapolis, Irvine, and San Francisco. We've also got the "National branch" which is based out of Minneapolis from a management perspective, but no actual location anywhere. And I believe you're accurate in your last statement.


----------



## 7Footer

Easssy Butthead - Handcuffed man shoots at officers using gun from butt cheeks


----------



## Buckethead

Something about that story isn't passing the smell test. (SWIDT?) Dood did not have a nine/glock stuffed in his butt cheeks in a manner that it was missed it a pat down.


----------



## ToddJB

It's Denver News, Bucket. So it must be true.


----------



## 7Footer

I know right, at the end of the vid though it says that it was a 25 caliber Raven arms pocket pistol, about palm sized. Still though, had the po-po stuck to protocol and checked his oil this would never had happened.


----------



## woodcox

I think the VA is hiring


----------



## KelvinGrove

From about two years ago….

http://www.wowktv.com/story/19401662/update-2-dead-3-injured-in-interstate-shootout

There are bad people in the world. If the cops don't follow proper procedures….cops get hurt…or worse.


----------



## widdle

Hey I gots two random off topic questions. Does anyone else get
"Ad choice " pop up on an I phone when looking at this
Website ? And does
Anyone know other than eBay if there is a source for a miller
Falls chuck for a 2a. Or a after market replacement. I bought one with no jaws. Duh.


----------



## jmartel

Adblock is a wonderful thing, widdle.


----------



## widdle

I have that on my home computer..Didn't know it was an option for an i phone ?


----------



## widdle

I went to adblock, and searched miller falls chuck..I'll download and try again..


----------



## chrisstef

Ive never gotten the ad choice pop up on my phone. I have gotten the local eff buddies pop up but theyre probably unrelated. What kind of jaws are you looking for Wids? Ive got a few beater braces in a box somewhere. Ide be more than happy to rob the jaws for ya.


----------



## widdle

It's for a miller fall 2 A..
















And my new favorite tool..


----------



## chrisstef

Im digging the dispenser. I thought I struck gold a while back with an old school pencil sharpener. That thing sucks. It just chews up pencils. It ate up over half of my favorite hello kitty pencil before it was even usable.

Ill see if I got any eggies kickin around that might fit the bill.


----------



## widdle

ok, cool…I got some good planes and chisels i could trade..Need to off some stuff..


----------



## walden

Thanks to my good buddy Todd for the heads up, I went to an estate sale this morning. Out of all the junk there, I pulled out these treasures. Notice the Stanley #9 miter plane I scored for $45! They go for $1000 + on Epay. Just has a slight surface rust and will clean up nicely.


----------



## chrisstef

You dirty dog Walden, that's a haul of century with that 9. You best pull a BHog on it and give it a bag drag. Those hot dog handles and the 65 look cool as hell too. That's good livin brother.


----------



## walden

Thanks Steff. The handles are actually for holding files. They hold flat and triangular files, so no more buying crappy wood handles that don't fit.

I told Todd I'd buy him a bologna sandwich for the heads up.


----------



## chrisstef

We all know Todd loves bologna


----------



## summerfi

Nice score Walden. That No.9 is killer.

I had a pretty good morning rust hunting too. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61822


----------



## 7Footer

^Meat Stick.

Dood Walden, wow. Can't wait to see that #9 cleaned up, amazing. Nice knuckle too, what are the four things to the right of the #9? Saw tools/sets?


----------



## j_dubb

Boss pulled a miracle. He had about 5 other upper management folks nagging the VP so much so that apparently they had a status update call and the first words outta her mouth were "Before we get started I don't want to hear anything else about Josh."

I'm extended until the end of the year but he's confident I'll be an FTE in the not-too-distant future. He's still letting go about 6 other guys which is still a crappy deal.


----------



## j_dubb

Stef it's good to see you take that venture into entrepreneurship and turn that abandoned art school into your dream job of being a lunch lady! You're gonna do great things.

If I saw someone selling that #9 plane for $45 I'd try to talk 'em down to $20 because….well….because I'm an idiot.


----------



## walden

The number 9 has a patent date of 1892!

7 - They are file handles. They fit flat and triangular files. Fit much better than wood ones.

Bob - Nice haul!

Josh - That is great news for a Friday brother! Congrats!


----------



## chrisstef

That really good news Josh. Im happy to hear that. Id be a killer lunch lady no doubt about it. I wear an apron like no other.


----------



## j_dubb

Indeed - great Friday news. I'm still going to actively see what else is out there as far as full-time opportunities go so I'm definitely still interested to see what your buddy might be able to send my way Stef.

I'm not gonna wait for the end of the year to come along to be in the same position again.


----------



## Tim457

I dunno, but I think that 9 is pushing into the range of better value if you don't clean it up.

That's a relief Josh.


----------



## 7Footer

Ah file handles would've been my next guess, those are killer.


----------



## ToddJB

Josh, that's great news for you! Awesome man. Bummer about your buddies.

Walden, awesome get! Did you pick up that doily for me that I was eyeing? Daddy needs a new candle accoutrement.

Widdle, I love the CI tape dispenser

Stef, my bologna has a first name it's C.H.R.I.S.


----------



## walden

Got it Todd! Had to beat down an old lady to get it, but it's yours.


----------



## jmartel

Man, I thought you were joking about the #9 going for $1000. Looked it up, nope. Too bad it doesn't have the hotdog handle. It would be worth far more with that.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, I knew I could count on you.

jmart, per blood and gore the early ones didn't have the handle…. don't know if this is one of those or not.


----------



## chrisstef

I couldn't be anymore proud than having my namesake as your bologna's surname. Id fill ya in on my last name but its waaay too long for a man of your stature.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good job Josh! Glad for ya!


----------



## walden

I looked it up on Blood and Gore. Based on the placement of the depth gauge, this is not one of the oldest, but probably very early 1900's. A collector site said it is worth between $800 and $1400. It has all the original parts and no cracks or pitting.

The block plane is a Stanley 18 1/4. According to Blood and Gore, very few were made so it is collectable as well. $50 to $100 range. Paid $10, so I can't complain. Good days work!


----------



## ToddJB

I knew I should have been "sick" this morning!


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, congrats on the scores fellas and keeping employment. Seems like a successful day on the thread. Plus it is Friday, on what may have been the longest week in known history.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice rust hunt hunting today, with a couple phenomenal gets, but the news of the week is Josh retaining his position. I'm really glad for you there, Josh. Fantastic news. Real. Life. ********************.


----------



## 489tad

People ski this? It's like being on the moon. 
Nice score Walden.


----------



## chrisstef

"Wow, congrats on the scores fellas and keeping employment. Seems like a successful day on the thread. Plus it is Friday, on what may have been the longest week in known history." 
- ShaneA

Agreed. Its straight to whiskeyville with a stop at the garden once baby boy goes down.


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walden, in the words of LJ Mads, Waaahuuuuuu!!!! on that #9!!! That plane is on my list of Dreamers!!!


----------



## jmartel

And you thought you were having a bad day…










Poor guy got shot with a spear gun while diving.


----------



## ShaneA

I guess if one was to be shot with a spear gun, that may be one of the better places. Maybe?


----------



## chrisstef

Right in the cheek meat. Thats gonna leave a mark.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I hate to point this out…but you can't remove that spear…and it is too wide for him to fit in the ambulance. That is going to be tough to deal with…


----------



## widdle

Ouch..i'd just go sawzall and hope it doesn't bind..


----------



## jmartel

Kelvin,

My understanding of accidents like that, is that they would cut the tip off. That would allow them to transport him to the hospital where they can remove it without the barbs on the front doing more damage.


----------



## Buckethead

With friends like his….


----------



## widdle

I put a 16d through my big toe flush into a second story top plate with nothing to hold onto..lawl..


----------



## jmartel

What do you need to hold onto anything for? You're nailed down. You're good.


----------



## widdle

True..But if was hanging, all the chit wouda fell out my bags, and that's not cool…Plus i was on no sleep and hungover…


----------



## Pezking7p

Lawl, that guy got stuck in the butt.

Congrats on keeping your job jdubb. Def take a new job when you find one. People who will spit you out once will do so again when it suits them. Plus you can look for a big raise. Hats off to your boss for doing that for you!

Walden: you suuucck. I haven't found anywhere to rust hunt yet.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jmart. Right you are. If you hit something fixed….like a piece of re-bar sticking up, you cut the free end first. The fixed end holds it in place and keeps it from moving while you cut. You then cut the fixed end loose. The problem here is that, as you try to cut either end it will cause the long end to move. And once it starts moving it will have a lot of inertia to keep it moving and act like a lever at the same time. I think the first thing I would try is a tube cutter assuming I have one available. Sawing on that is going to be mega-painfull.

Had a guy come in the E.R. while we were in with another patient. He had lost his balance and fell off of a form about 3 feet high. He turned and tried to jump. He just grazed a piece of re-bar and it went up into his calf just above the ankle about half way to his knee right along the gap between the tibia and fibula. When the guys got there his workers were just about to start cutting on the re-bar with a torch about 2 inches below the guy's foot.

Our guys got them to break the form open and cut it off about 12 inches below. Nasty stuff anyway you look at it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pretty sure I drooled on that no 9. Congrats man.

"Another IPA lover. Man, that stuff just hits me wrong no matter how many chances it gets."

Me too. Must be the German in us Smitty. I prolly always be a pilsner guy. I like the stonger one's like warsteiner and urquell too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I heart Czech beer too. Tgif man.


----------



## ToddJB

Warming your beer up?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Schmartaaaass. hehe. Nah, victory beer. Gave myself a hernia sliding the joinery bench to its final home. She looks good.


----------



## 489tad




----------



## jmartel

Race plastics are hosed off. This time tomorrow I'll be arriving at the track. I should have my GoPro with me, so if I wreck then you guys at least will get to laugh at me.


----------



## john2005

C'mon Widdle, you know the game, pic or it didn't happen.

Agreed, Walden suuuuuucks! Nice score man, that's awesome


----------



## walden

Haha, thanks guys…I think.


----------



## widdle

john..early nineties prolly..I probably fave apolaroid of the job,,
carefull jmart.
Walden..Nice score..is that a shooting plane ? is it 90


----------



## thedude50

one part of my shop is the website it has suffered vicious attacks by bots and professional spammers well today I finally hired a moderator and we are making the site really nice we deleted five thousand spammer accounts leaving me with just shy of two thousand actual readers next I hired a office girl who will be scanning in all the delta grams which we will be loading on a weekly basis till they are all up. I hope you all can stop bye and say hello we are always looking for new input at tow


----------



## Buckethead

So Widdle… I see your "nailed toe flush into the top plate" predicament, but I want to know your solution. I have to think one of your guys sawed the section of plate out then you hobbled down a ladder.

Similar thing: I nailed my thumb to a balloon framed wall when the gun hit the stud behind it. I too was about 24" above the ground. It was a high ceiling living room. I was on a ladder, and the nail went through my thumb and through the stud, so one of my guys just tapped the nail back out then used a block as a fulcrum once the head was accessible. It was pretty easy.

The weirdest part about it was how little pain was involved. Even the next day, not much pain. I did not hit bone, though. Did crush my thumbnail.


----------



## walden

Widdle - Yes, it would be used as a shooting plane and for working larger pieces of end grain. I think they called it a Cabinet Maker's Block Plane. I have also heard it called a mitre plane.

I'll try and take more pics today. Lie Nielsen used to make a replica of it, but they stopped selling it last year.


----------



## walden

Some of you seemed genuinely excited about the #9, so here are a few more pics. I talked to a few different people about it and I think, based on their recommendations, I'm going to leave it in "as found" condition and sell it. (I have a Lie Nielsen #62 that I use in my shop.) All of the dark spots on the plane appear to be gunk stuck to it from storage. The blade looks like it was only sharpened once and still has most of the factory grind in place. Check out that japanning on the inside…it looks almost new!


----------



## chrisstef

What a score Walden. Its in amazing shape. I hope it will earn you some serious clams.


----------



## walden

Thanks Stef. Based on the blade and a few other details, my guess is that someone used it once or twice and then it was stored for the past 100 years.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful, Walden. Pics are more of that plane than I've ever seen before! Thanks.


----------



## jmartel

Personally I think I'd clean it up and keep it. Then sell it later on only if I found I didn't use it or I needed money.


----------



## walden

jmart - I know I won't use it since I have gotten very comfortable with my #62. I also live in 400 square feet, so having extra tools laying around that I don't use isn't really an option.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the detailed pics Walden. Its not nearly as rusty ad I thought from your first pic. I was an advocate for evaporust but now that I see it closer, I agree, leave it alone.


----------



## Slyy

Airframer might recognize this:


----------



## Slyy

My favorite to watch fly over the house:


----------



## 7Footer

^A Jake sighting! Cool pics brah.

Man that #9 is cool Walden.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Any thoughts on this one guys???

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/tls/4531446307.html


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl… Kevin?


----------



## JayT

Tim, the 34-670 is a direct drive universal motor saw with a cast iron table and below average fence (I had to look it up to be sure). Basically a jobsite saw with a stand and slightly larger table. For $50, it would cut stuff, but I'd hold out for a belt drive saw. Even one of the ubiquitous Craftsman 113's would be better.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks J, I never ask for advice unless I really want it. Besides….it would be an hour and a half each way to go get it.


----------



## Slyy

7' those are some exceptionally HORRIBLE saw art pieces!!!

Also digging the Jack Handy quote!!


----------



## Buckethead

Dat #9

Stack dat paper


----------



## woodcox

Forgive me as I have not figured out project tags yet. Here is some great work by Lj Sasha. Maybe a faster response here… What purpose does the sliding dovetail slat serve? He built several benches and tables that incorporate this.


----------



## KelvinGrove

You usually see that as something to protect the end grain of a panel and to allow for expansion/contraction without breaking the joinery. I would think that would be the case here but it looks like the top is also held in place with a square pin which would negate the purpose of the sliding joint. Or is that the end of a tenon which comes all the way through the top without actually going through the dovetail….hard to tell from the angle.


----------



## jmartel

Nice night at the track. Mt. Hood in the background.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## woodcox

http://blog.lostartpress.com/2012/09/03/furniture-of-necessity-windsor-type-stools/
Thank you KG. A link to Schwarz's description. Interesting joint, I would like to try this on a bench sometime.

Ed. Great pics jmart. Are you ever on a track in the dark? Hill shooting with the lights off was always a rush for me.


----------



## jmartel

Not at night. The track bikes have no lights or anything. Typically run 9-6 or so. We run 20 min session. 3 ability groups so each group gets one run per hour. Some orgs break for lunch, some don't.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice J mart, Mt. Heezy looks money, as always.

Honestly this is one of the lamest nights of my adult life, not even gonna get into it.


----------



## jmartel

Sorry to hear that 7'. Drink some and smash some crap and you will feel better.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Woodcox. That makes sense….even if the top splits in a dozen pieces the sliding dovetail would keep it together. Ingenious indeed. That might be one of the things they learned from the space aliens who helped build the pyramids.


----------



## chrisstef

7 - spill the beans brah. Makin doilies? Paint by numbers? Shopping for sheets? Whats so lame?


----------



## 489tad

JMart have a good day.

7 come on spill the beans.


----------



## Pezking7p

Last night I made dinner, then we went out for ice cream and to see a movie. Can't get much lamer than that.


----------



## jmartel

I dunno pez, red is pretty lame.


----------



## 489tad

Lame? You got ice cream!


----------



## walden

7 - You have two Brazilian women in your house…playing Candyland board games isn't even considered lame in that situation…


----------



## chrisstef

Dibs on take queen frostine to the magic mountain. Not to fret though, itll be a short ride.

Almost done


----------



## bhog

I stuffed insulation in the roof of my shop yesterday/ eve. So downsy. I treated myself to a couple fight couch time and the double medium sonic blast challenge. Which was really awesome to do after lifting heavy legs yesterday. Fat bastard.

7 if you need some back up ( sexually) with those 2 Brazilian women , I'd be down. Rules of engagement are as follows; no Viagra unless share,pre WO is ok and should be strongly considered, no stray shots( major point reduction), no staring,no sporadic dp- at least a 5 second warning(" incoming !"etc) unless Viagra , and no ********************.


----------



## chrisstef

Depravity at its finest ^.

Somebody gizoogle that post please.


----------



## 7Footer

Hahahaha, no stray shots, no staring.

I may have overstated it a tad, we went down to this world cup beer garden yesterday in downtown P-town and we're having a great time, drinks were flowin', watching the cup, playing cornhole, came home and made some good grub, and then at 9 pm they were both tired and wanted to go to sleep (in separate beds)... 9 o clock? You know how it is when you are at the perfect buzz but not hammered stage and you are just ready to get down? Yeah and then "que sono, Eu vou dormir"(I'm tired, going to bed).... major buzzkill.

Go USA.


----------



## bhog

Sorry for the separate beds, 7. I'm in bed a lot at 9 in the summer. Wake at 4 and play in the heat all day.


----------



## 7Footer

On a work day I'm fine with it, but it's the weekend, time to get down! Suns Out Guns Out ya know ? (Saw 22 Jump Street on Friday too, awesome movie).


----------



## Buckethead

7, The wife was giving you the go ahead on some extra curricular pelvic presses.

Bucket = Tebow

All he does is win.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hog,

Good job on the insulation.

The rules sound fair enough…

And I gave up Sonic when the commie bastards went all anti-gun on us…screw-em.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I can't decide what is more disturbing, the images in my head reading Hog's rules or the fact that Hog actually came up with rules in case of an encounter… The deepest recesses of the mind are curious indeed.


----------



## chrisstef

See heres where you went wrong 7. Food can be the either the ignitor or the extinguisher of a good drunken romp. To ignite you must be cooking a previously live animal over a source of fire. This must also involve other men. Women are scared of fire. Its hot, it smells, it could injure you. Cooking alone over open fire is fine, its manly, its a great place to consume beverages but theres no female involvement. Now im assuming this was a third wheel party. Shoulda made some salads and brought out the tequilla. Or you shoulda put on some porno.


----------



## chrisstef

Lost post revival post


----------



## jmartel

Man this is a fun track. Luckily I am going to another track in Washington in 2 weeks so I have something to compare it to.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hog, do your rules allow high fives?

Jmart, I did a track day once a long time ago. It was fun but I would need a lot more time to get comfortable doing certain things. Which group do you ride in?

Working on workbench legs today. Almost have DTs and tenons cut.


----------



## jmartel

Dan, I am in intermediate for these 2 days. I was in the upper pack in group 3 of 4. I was like 2 or 3 seconds off expert pace. It's been a year and a half though and this is a new track so I'm pretty solidly in intermediate. Group 2 of 3.

Edit: here is a video from my last trackday back in 2012.


----------



## bhog

Im versed in 3ways. 
High 5's are ok.

Always put on porno. Lol


----------



## theoldfart

Not a lot of rust this vacation









A nice Simonds No 8









Along with an Irwin 22 and a nice set of points









My saw nest now has five Simonds one of which is a blue ribbon
And finally another GP All Steel mitre box with both attachments.


----------



## walden

Looks good Kevin!


----------



## ToddJB

Does that put you at 16 mitre boxes now, Kev? I hope the trip was fun and refreshing.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, badass dude.

Kev, looks like the vacation was a success to me!

Worked on the bench a little today.



















Now it's time for some dinner. Hopefully get the legs laminated tonight…hopefully.


----------



## theoldfart

Green Egg?


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, 5


----------



## jmartel

I got some video from today dan that I'll throw up here. Tomorrow most likely.


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah, I love my green egg. I promised wifey ribs this weekend but we forgot to buy ribs, so next weekend it is!


----------



## walden

Kevin - One for each season and an extra..I like the way you think.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, I was thinking about 45 deg left, 45 deg right, 90 deg etc. !


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## widdle

That looks legit. What's your address ?


----------



## Buckethead

^^^ I still have a Simonds #97 what needs some love. That is some sharp looking work. (Double entendre: it's just too easy)


----------



## Pezking7p

That picture is badass Stef. Love the tiger maple.


----------



## 489tad

Saw the Pickers van, no pickers.

Stef, nice looking set up!


----------



## 489tad

JMart just watched the video. 108!??! That's crazy but cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - Great photo. Impressive looking teeth. Impressive looking saw vice.


----------



## bhog

Tell us the finish brother Stef. Me loikey


----------



## jmartel

108? Mph? That straight I am doing like 160 or so I think. I'm hitting 100 before I get onto the straight.

Today's track has very little straightaway. It's like a rollercoaster. I think I didn't get above 110 all day


----------



## woodcox

Watching glue dry and somebish thought it 'twas Mother's Day in the shop. Oh hey'llno!

















Careful hog. Seven's fives will get out of hand.

Great second pic Dan. I see what ur doin there I too used my bottom as much as possible to spell the top. Chortle!

Ed. No babies were harmed in the making of this post.


----------



## bhog

I guess we need to add no holding hands to the list.


----------



## chrisstef

Thought that was a pretty cool pic. Thanks girls. The finish on the vice was thinned BLO with 4 coats of 2 lbs cut amber shellac and finished with wax.

WC - that pic skeeves me out a bit ill be honest.


----------



## Pezking7p

I just, uhhh, lost my balance a little after the high five and needed to catch my balance. Not holding hands. Nope. That would be creepy and would NOT complete this experience for me.


----------



## ShaneA

State of the shop: I am actually toying with idea of building a set of kitchen cabinets. I am not sure if I have lost what little sense I had left. The original cabinets have run their course. When I first got into woodworking I "refaced" them, but essentially did a job that hurts my soul when I look at it now. So a second reface it really out of the question on a couple of levels.

I priced out some RTA cabinets at about $2300ish to the door. Shaker style, but being that I am tightwad of the highest order, I figure I can build for about $900 worth of crap I don't have yet. Since I estimate I have about 450-500ft of walnut, that would be the preferred material.

Have I lost my mind? I built a sample cabinet over the weekend, and it was time consuming. Anyone ever tackled the full set of cabinets before. I have built several vanities, and cabinets for smaller runs. But never anything that will require the complex figuring and cyphering needed here. Plus my ability to put an acceptable finish compared to a factory finish is my biggest cause of concern. Thoughts???


----------



## summerfi

You could sell 500 bf of walnut for $5/bf = $2500. Buy the cabinets for $2300. Put $200 in your pocket and save the $900. Plus save the time and headache. On the other hand, some custom made walnut cabinets would be nice and add value to the house.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, if you read Bob's post in Morgan Freeman's voice, I think you will see his logic is undeniable, soothing, and sexy all at the same time.

But who needs any of that when you've decided "I could do that"?


----------



## Pezking7p

Shane, I'm just weeks away from starting my own set of kitchen cabinets. I share all your same concerns and tightwadness. Oddly enough, I came up with $900 too.

I think you've convinced me to take a closer look at RTA or cabinets from BORG. I have a lot of other work to do besides cabinets.


----------



## summerfi

I can't believe Todd just called me sexy. And on my 65th birthday too!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shane- I'm short on time, gotta go to work…..but ya, it's totally worth it imo.

Some thoughts:
- let the borg of one of those "design" it. They do it for free.
- Use prefinished ply on the cases. It'll add some to your sheet goods, but worth the time savings. 
- pocket screw the face frame. Even the highest end cabs don't do m&t. 
- build all of them BEFORE you tear into your kitchen. Just takes a lot of planning.


----------



## jmartel

Cabinets are on my long list of things to make. I'm a cheap ass, and the cabinets from the BORG are horrible. So, that leaves me with making my own.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, happy birthday, Sir. And 65, too! Did you go to Denny's for your free breakfast and senior discount?


----------



## Buckethead

^^^. Brutal.

Happy birthday, Bob! These young kids don't realize that senior discount kicks in much sooner than 65.

As for cabinets, make glass fronts for a couple sets. Looks awesome, saves walnut. I'm thinking the glass is actually pretty inexpensive.


----------



## ToddJB

I got a letter last year from AARP. At 31 they must be hurting for membership.


----------



## ShaneA

I am looking at pre finished Birch ply. Making them in advance, Pocket screw frames together. Maybe then pocket screwing faces to boxes? 1/2" upper cases. 3/4" bottoms. Dado/screw construction. Screw back panels on. Just a lot of planning, storage, and finishing. Plus my 90% tendency too. Full ext side slides, soft close doors. Figure I will be working for abot $2hr.


----------



## ToddJB

My wife is obsessed with "Face Juggler" which is an app (I think) that swaps the faces of two people. Here is one of the creepier ones she's done. My daughter and I.


----------



## walden

Happy Birthday Bob!

Go for it Shane, if you mess up, then it's time to call that realtor. I like Red's idea of leaving the old ones in place until you are done. My landlord just had new custom kitchen cabinets made for my place. Very expensive and high end. Took six months to get them. But looking them over as a woodworker, there is nothing there that one of us couldn't do.

It will always be cheaper to buy them pre-made if you try and add in your time. I think it comes down to this: do you have more time than money. If yes, then build them. If no, then buy them.


----------



## walden

Nice Todd. I like the Abe Lincoln look! Haha.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, Amazon local has a deal for the Grill from Ipanema for the next week. I bought one to try it out, so we'll see. If you are coming back to Seattle, it may be worth buying one too


----------



## 7Footer

Not feeling so hot today, saw that spider pic from WC, and about lost it.

Happy B-Day Bob!

Todd that is funny, you kinda look like Mini-Me from Austin Powers.

I'm no cabinet expert, but $2300 seems very cheap to me Shane, not sure how many you need, but last year I bought new cabinets and it was right around $3200, and I got them from a cabinet outlet here in Portland who has some of the best prices I could find anywhere. Everywhere else was 5-7k for the same about of cabinets I got for $3200. Seems to me though that it's fully worth it, that's A TON of time to make them all, it would take me months to make the full set, and then they'd all be like 1/16" off and I'd freak out when I when to mount them!



















Those were just a tad bit of an upgrade from this though:


----------



## 7Footer

Sweet, I'll check it out JMart. We haven't made it up there yet, hopefully soon though.


----------



## Buckethead

Tyler Durden Tebow III (AKA TD Tebow … The third)


----------



## ShaneA

Awesome! ^

Thanks for the input fellas.


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket that kinda looks like Benicio Del Toro


----------



## chrisstef

Todd certainly knows his male actors.

Happy birthday Bob!

Shane - id buy em personally. Sell a testicle if required. Just one though


----------



## AnthonyReed

So far behind….

Baby Stef ice cream mug is awesome.

Red the foamer video is fricken disturbing.

Fantastic search and squirt pics 7'. Thanks.

"Ignore Shane and his experience. I say burn the mother down."- Haha! I heart you Todd.

Great pics Walden, looking forward to seeing the kits once they emerge.

Nice new saw vice Stef and the socks hurt my heart a little. Smitty is correct in assessment of your behavior needing to be dealt with. The live news clip redeemed you to a degree however.

Holy sh!t Todd that looks brutal. Any lasting issues from the accident?

Jake get that fu(king glass off the felt!

Bhog's rules of engagement are phenomenal.

Adrenaline pumping footage Jmart. You are a crazy bastard.

"Shane, if you read Bob's post in Morgan Freeman's voice, I think you will see his logic is undeniable, soothing, and sexy all at the same time." - Seriously heart you.

Happy birthday Bob.

Edit : Fixed birthday typo.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, where ya been, Brother?

And it's Bob's b-day, not mine.


----------



## Tim457

Happy birthday Bob. Any big plans?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Father's day I spend with pops shooting at a friend of the family's ranch; private range.

The shade:

















The range; cleared and targeted to 300yrds.:









No neighbors:


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Tony that's awesome


----------



## AnthonyReed

Went exploring on Saturday:









Man, they had class in days of old:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane, I have not forgotten; I will post what I have of the Marston house when I have time to sort through the pics. I am sorry for the delay dude.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice T, looks like a good coupla weekends.


----------



## walden

Welcome back Tony. Totally agree, they had class back in the day. Now it's all about the $'s. Very sad.

No kits out as of yet. Will let you know.


----------



## chrisstef

Good to have ya back T. Hope the frolicking was fun for ya bud.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks for the b-day wishes fellas. This is how I've spent my birthday so far: sharpened 2 saws, finished the rehab on one, and started rehabing another. In other words, just a normal day in the shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang. I wish it was my birthday. I could use an 8 hour burn in the shop. All though I gots me a swanky golf tournament tomorrow to play in. This private course better get the seed mixture ready cause Stefs gonna leave some craters … and some empty beer bottles. Until then ill keep slamming my head against the wall.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not that I am happy you are suffering the slamming-one's-head-against-the-wall work phenomenon as well but I find some solace in the fact that I am not alone in experiencing its freakish and unrelenting presence as of late.


----------



## ToddJB

Sounds like a great day, Bob

Stef - Shank one for me.


----------



## chrisstef

No problem Tony, glad I could help. Unrelenting is a good word. It let up for about 4 hours last Friday and a couple of hours this morning then it was right back at it. Effin work.

Todd - ill shank at least a half dozen for ya. That's just the kinda guy I am. My best bet of winning anything is at the door prize. Good news is that the weather is predicted to be 84, mostly sunny with a 10-15 mph breeze. That's underpants weather.


----------



## jmartel

Just picked up a bunch of ROS discs from Klingspor on clearance. I've never tried them before, but at $10 for a 50 pack, I think I can deal with any issues. Shipping is $8 flat rate.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/vd97121/

It's just 150, 180, and 220 grit, but lots of discs. $0.25/disc is probably the best price I've seen.


----------



## Pezking7p

Happy birthday bob! Say how's the foot?

Tony, thanks for the pics. I like the one that says restaurant.

I wish I could describe the retarded crap people do at my work. Some of it is so mind numbing lay stupid you wonder how they don't forget to breathe.

Hitting weights, then dinner, then maybe glue up another bench leg. I think a beer can go a long way to forgetting the trials of work.


----------



## summerfi

Dan, the foot is doing well. I wear a lace up ankle brace when I'm outside, but I can do pretty much anything I want. It hurts if I'm on it too much during the day. The doc said it would be a year for full recovery, and it's been about 4 1/2 months now. Thanks for asking.


----------



## theoldfart

First day back from vacation, I wana go back!









relaxing gardens


















rust hunting as well









My bionic wife hiking on Rockafellers' roads


----------



## Buckethead

What a vacation, Kevin. I'm completely jealous. I can't even think of a smart alleck remark. Beautiful.


----------



## john2005

I was worried about you Tony, see as how you were wanting to buy a Prius and all. But looks like you have been keeping up your man card plinkin rounds so alls good.

Happy Birthday Bob, nothing better than a day in the shop!

Looks like a good time there Kevin. Holy stack o saws


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket I got you covered - Kev, better watch out posting pics of your wife… Hogs been known to have a thing or two to say.

And John, I'm pretty sure you can spy the hood of Tony's new Prius in one of the gun range pics.


----------



## chrisstef

Well the real estate gap is now at 0.9%. My pants are around my ankles. Hoping that we will strike a deal after a month of negotiations.

Im also pretty sure that toads could have lived in the condensation drain piping serving my air handle. Pipe dope hooks up a pretty decent chemical buzz. Hope that replacing the trap will stop the little bit of leakage i got goin on during these humid days. If this dont work ill have to cut her open and go all scottybyo on a beatch.

Byo holler at us will ya. Wtf brah. Not even a drunk drive by?


----------



## ToddJB

Dude, .09%? Do they want house or not? FFS.


----------



## chrisstef

Serious Todd, less than one percent. It aint like im livin in the taj mahal either here. Were talkin $13 a month extra. Thats 2 pints of ben n jerrys and a bagel. If this dont get it done ive lost all faith in the human race.


----------



## theoldfart

^ give 'em BHogs #, that'll bring 'em around!


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah where is Scotty? We're supposed to do WIA in a few months. Also if anyone wants to come to NC for WIA, let me know.

If you give them hogs number they're likely to pay over asking.


----------



## bhog

You guys love me.


----------



## Mosquito

> Just picked up a bunch of ROS discs from Klingspor on clearance. I ve never tried them before, but at $10 for a 50 pack, I think I can deal with any issues. Shipping is $8 flat rate.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/vd97121/
> 
> It s just 150, 180, and 220 grit, but lots of discs. $0.25/disc is probably the best price I ve seen.
> 
> - jmartel


Nice find, from what I've heard that's supposed to be some better than average stuff

+1 to "Where's Scotty B Yo"


----------



## john2005

Good eye Todd, I missed that on the first look.

Tony=back in questionable territory.


----------



## walden

Here you go Bucket = Post drill with all its parts $125. Just needs to be cleaned up.

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/4533644222.html

And a Miller Falls Miter Box with Disston saw?? $70

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/4517170565.html


----------



## jmartel

Got a video uploading to youtube now. Going to take forever, but I should be able to post it up in the morning for you guys.

EDIT: 17 Children's Drawings that are definitely not genitalia. 
http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamdavis/definitely-not-penises


----------



## woodcox

http://parrcabinet.com/
Jmart, PARR is worth a look. Cheapest good looking "quality" boxes I found when I did mine. Many showrooms in the PNW. Bring your layout numbers and they get all CAD for free on ya. Here they had all their boxes in many finishes lined up in a huge warehouse. Also a big selection of a penny-a-pull when we bought. If nothing else you'll leave with tangible design options. 
A few years ago, Gubment cut me a 7500 dollar check for buying a home for the first time. It paid for most of my main floor remodel. I squeezed the life out of every cent. Only good thing I have to say about Bush.

Ed. Great link!


----------



## jmartel

Did someone say it was Bob's birthday today?


----------



## Buckethead

Nice find, Walden. It's a pity it's so far away. I have a little meet up this evening for a potentially nice, albeit small CL find. A small shoulder plane, a plow plane, and a couple draw knives look promising, plus a couple moulding planes of unknown origin/function. 








An image texted to me. He's asking $25 each piece. Fabulous price for a couple items, and pricey for others.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ShaneA

It is a good price on the Stanley #92, if complete and in decent shape. I am not in the know on the other stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Id cherry pick the 92 and 78. Looks like everything else would be a bit overpriced imo.

18 phone calls before 9:00. 4 hours til tee off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"And John, I'm pretty sure you can spy the hood of Tony's new Prius in one of the gun range pics." - Rented for a week to check the fit.

18?!!? Wtf?


----------



## jmartel

Here you go. Youtube is adding some stabilization to it, so if you look at it soon it may be shaky, but it's up.






Watch in 1080p if you can. Looks nice. The wide angle definitely reduces how much elevation change there actually was, though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A scamming bitch posing as "officer Eric (Foster)" @ 202.241.1435 called my mother yesterday posing as an IRS agent. When she asked him for a call back number and employee number he gave her the number and then told her his employee number was "fu(k you.".

I wish I was knew where in Washington D.C. he lived, I would love to have a beer with him. I've called him 5 times this morning to inform him how attracted to his mother I am but he has now stopped taking my calls. If you happen to have a spare minute give him a call to say hi. He's a lovely guy, making an honest living.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad T is back. I was afraid he offed that chick for buying him goo goo dolls tickets.

Shane, more cabinet ramblings

- it's true $2600 or whatever is not bad for cabinets, but it's not apples to apples. Those cabs will be all particle board cases with cheap slides. The will be sprayed with maybe two coats of lacquer…..yadda yadda. 
- custom cabs are not a bunch of little boxes. If you have four doors one wall…..it's all one cabinet, not two or four smaller boxes. With all those little dividers gone, you can fit a lot more stuff in them. 
- Do you have menards down your way? Ours stocks some nice prefinished maple. I pointed this out to our neighbor when he made his. He griped because it was $20 more a sheet than the melamine particle board. When he was done I have him a hard time because he only used 6 sheets. It's not worth $120 more to have ply cases. Shoot I'd pay that just to not work with particle board. 
- If your cramped for room consider making all the boxes and installing them first. Then drawers, then doors. It will get the kitchen functional sooner. The wifey can start putting stuff back until the doors are done. 
- With proper planning you'll be surpised at how fast the cases go together. Basically plywood boxes. Do it production line style.
- This is my fav way of attaching face frames. Glued correctly it would be stronger that pocket screws imo. 









Anyway, I remodeled several kitchens after college…..and I've thought a lot about how I'm gonna do mine. Especially if your gonna stay in the house, it's totally worth it.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be happy to make a phone call to your boy after i get a few beers in me here Tony. Ill be sure to give him the warm fuzzy feeling he so rightly deserves. Charcoal fired grilled lunch and open bar start in 5 minutes. Phone going silent in an hour.


----------



## 7Footer

^This guy knows his stuff. I was told mine are birch ply, but they're not all birch ply, only the carcasses, the shelves and the backs are def. that melamine particle board crap..

Tony doesn't that crap just piss you right off? And IRS scam, wow, there is no end to it. If those people would as much effort into an honest living as they do into scamming people they would probably be pretty successful. My parent's have gotten a couple calls from people saying they are with "Windows" and they want my folks to log on to their computer and give them remote access to their pc ("Windows"? Really? that's the best you can come up with? You're already lying so why not just say your with an actual company like Microsoft).... Unreal, that stuff really chaps my arse. If I get a chance today I'd be glad to give them a call.

JMart - that looks fun as hell, frigging awesome. Is that that place out there south of The Dalles?


----------



## walden

Tony: Good of your Mom to ask for his employee number. I have a buddy at the State Department in DC that could probably get this guy's number to the right people…


----------



## JADobson

Oh, I love scam telemarketers. I once had one of those Windows guys tell me that if I didn't give him remote access to my computer (a mac by the way) he would call the police and have me arrested for failing to follow the terms of the user agreement. I laughed until he hung up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am sure the number feeds to an Indian boiler room, just venting a little. Cowardly bitches hiding behind phones/interwebs attempting to steal from people…. I love them. I'd just like to meet them, know where their homes are.


----------



## walden

Tony - You could always call from a different phone and when he answers, blow one of those canned air horns in his ear. I've done it before. Works well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough, but it'd lack the satisfaction of swollen knuckles and the taste of bloody flesh in my teeth. Something about the limp unconscious body of a thief that really satisfies.


----------



## Buckethead

I called, Tony. I let them know I was with the Fraternal Brotherhood of Instigators. I didn't think he'd recognize that name so I used our acronym. (FBI).

Wonder if he will return my call.


----------



## 489tad

I don't know if any of you remember I was doing interior work. While on vacation we had the support pole replaced with a steel beam and the floors sanded and finished. Today we are washing the walls down. Dustless system failed and blew dust everywhere. Their cleaning crew shows up at twelve for the second time. We have today to get the house back together. Floor finish is poorly done. Don't know when he comes back. He also buzz the bottom of a cabinet with his hand held. They have to replace that. 









On the way home yesterday we stopped for gas in LeClare Iowa. Behind the gas station is pickers world head quarters.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for your troubles Dan, hope they get their act together and deliver what you paid for. You have a beautiful space there none the less.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Thanks Bucket.


----------



## bhog

Tony gettin all rage-y. Napoleon syndrome kicking in there ? We don't care how " big " you are lil buddy we love you just the same. How'd the Prius fit? Blasphemer.


----------



## Airframer

It's not just ANY Prius.. it's a Lexus Prius! So not only does he have a smug cloud following him from the Prius Ownership but he has an uppity smug cloud following him around…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! No Napoleon complex here buttercup, I haven't a need to overcompensate. I just get a little fired up about bullies going after moms.

As to the fit…. As aggressively as I drive I still got an average of 40 mpg (highway & city) out of it over the week. I like it.


----------



## jmartel

7', It's in Grass Valley, OR which is in the middle of friggen nowhere. Right off of US-97 south of the Columbia.

I was going fairly slow, trying to get back into the swing of things. Hoping I'll do better in 2 weeks up at The Ridge over in Shelton, WA.


----------



## Mosquito

wait, you got a Fit? I thought you were looking at a Lexus CT 200h?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No, not a Honda Fit Mos. I was talking of the CT 200 fitting my needs. I've bought nothing yet.

And Jmart the video is very cool, thanks man.


----------



## ShaneA

Aggressive driving, rage issues? Maybe its time to check the roid doses again T. Just sayin', that stuff can be dangerous.


----------



## Mosquito

Ok, all caught up now lol


----------



## bhog

You should get a Fit and swap in a k20.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just fast Shane, not reckless nor impinging on any other's progress. No roids, no rage. I'm perfectly calm dude, calmer than you are:





That would get sweet mpg while city driving B! Good plan… gtfo.


----------



## Mosquito

Tesla, Volt, Leaf? lol


----------



## bhog

He sure is getting hateful in his old age. You should buy a $10k bike. Yeah.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that the one I was referring to, just past the mouth of the Deschutes, it's not the prettiest area up there but really fun to drive on those long open roads… Hard to mistake that area because it's nothing but bare rolling hills and $hit-tons of windmills.

Lawl @ the thought of Tony driving a Fit, they may not have all the stigmas that come with driving a Prius, but they are damn close, so fugly.

Dan - sucks about the house stuff, sorry to hear that, I feel ya though….. On an unrelated note, I saw this earlier today and knew I recognized Naperville, and when I saw your post it dawned on me, #4 snobbiest mid-sized city in the US!

Knock 'em stiff Stef! I've got a tourney to play in tomorrow but it's suppose to rain here a little bit, not cool!


----------



## john2005

Haha, Bucket. You make me laugh

Welcome back T. And to think I was gonna bust your balls for takin a Lexus and a Prius to the range, with it's shiny Obama sticker and all. Looks like these boys got it covered though…


----------



## AnthonyReed

No hate, nothing but love for you big lug.

Thank ya John.


----------



## bhog




----------



## Pezking7p

Someone please kill me. This day is going to put me in a looney bin. I just got chastised because an intern was going to try to put 8 gallons of solvent in a 5 gallon bucket. Really? I think the intern would have figured out his mistake when he tried. Mind your own damn business and let the poor bugger do his job instead of dragging him around like a two year old.


----------



## Buckethead

That's funny, Pez… All too often I am asked to fit ten pounds of Shiite into a five pound bag. (Metaphorically speaking of course. I do not produce sprat films or anything like that)


----------



## jmartel

Don't lie, bucket. We know you star in those German scheisse videos.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sorry, I was in a stoopid meeting with my boss, and Tonys violence must have rubbed off on me.

Scheisse videos reminds me of South Park.


----------



## jmartel

Going to make an effort to start the sanding/finishing of my end tables prior to assembly in the next few nights. This has been going on way too long and needs to be done. I'm sick of tripping over them in the garage. I stacked up both sets of table parts on a small wire rack shelf last night because I kept having to step around the pieces.

Then after that, it's an all out blitz on making shop storage/jigs.


----------



## 489tad

7 I'm totally offended we were ranked fourth. I've witnessed and even participated in high end snobbery. Thank you for letting me know. I'll bring it up at the polo clubs wine and cheese gathering to see how the upper crust reacts. I live so far on the south west side that one street over and I'm out. Wifey gonna love this.


----------



## walden

Pez - Could be worse. I used to have a boss that would randomly walk up to an employee and spit in their face when ever he was mad. He didn't even have to be mad at that employee. He would also assign a project and come back 10 seconds later and start screaming that it wasn't done. (No lie.) I affectionately nicknamed him A$$HOLE!

When I quit, he started screaming of all the things he was going to do (all illegal) to keep me from ever getting another job. I calming sat there and let him finish. I then slapped a three inch thick binder on the table and said that I had been keeping evidence of all of the laws he had broken since I had started with the company. (There were many.) I told him my friend at the State Department had an identical binder and that if I ever even heard his name brought up again in my lifetime, I would give my friend at the State Department the nod to start court proceedings. All the color drained out of his face and he became very quiet.

I never heard from the SOB again. All the clients I was working on fired the firm and became my clients again once my one year non compete was over.

PS - The binder contained blank copy paper…


----------



## bhog

Walden, I admire your composure. Not sure I'd be able to not go all hulk and hogsmash that douche nozzle. Spit in my face and you'd better RUN.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl Dan!

Seriously Walden? Like literally spitting on someones face? Dood, that is crazy. If anyone ever spits in my face, I'll break theirs. Guy needs a beatin'.


----------



## bhog

7, I concur.


----------



## 489tad

Walden you handled that well. Very shroud.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> It s not just ANY Prius.. it s a Lexus Prius!
> 
> - Airframer


A whole grain poptart is still a poptart


----------



## bhog

Anybody need a contractor saw PALS? Hit me up. 5/16" stud model I never used it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way…my replacement Home Depot card came in the mail today. As good as their word. Last item is to go get a replacement for my military ID. That should be fun.


----------



## Buckethead

That is sig worthy. It looks really nice in that yellow quote box.


----------



## walden

I think the official term is Lexiprius…


----------



## walden

Bhog - Had I known you then, I would have given you a call to come help out… That guy needed a beating so bad.


----------



## Pezking7p

Priuspism, occurs if you drive a hybrid vehicle for longer than 4 hours.


----------



## bhog

Guys like that need chopped at the knee , hopefully the cawkmeat sammich you gave him made him nicer to others after you left.


----------



## Airframer

> Priuspism, occurs if you drive a hybrid vehicle for longer than 4 hours.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Yes but of course you could then supenis the Toyota company to court for damages….


----------



## walden

Bhog - I don't think so. There were 30 plus employees when I left. It's been almost four years and I just heard through the grapevine they are down to three…

Somewhat shop related, I got tired of having three different blinds in three different colors and lengths in the shop (main room) of the cabin. So I put these in today.










Smitty - If you are reading this, you will be very excited to see that USPS Priority box on the bench…she's all ready to go. There is enough bubble wrap in there to pack a kitchen on your next move. I also backed off the screw in the handle so it wouldn't crack coming from my dry climate to your humid one.

For those of you that don't know, Smitty is the new owner of that Stanley #9! I hope you enjoy it buddy.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, diggin' the mitre saw on the wall. Looks to be about 28×5 or so?


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty is a connoisseur of fine hand planes. He has a few of Stanley's heaviest hitters….sure it will be happy in it's new home.


----------



## walden

Kevin - Haha…good eye! You nailed it. It's a Disston from the 50's. The Stanley mitre box is stored in the closet.

Todd - The pine your friend gave me is doing it's final drying. You can see it just peeking into the photo. I should be able to start the post drill stand next week.

Going to build a frame saw out of walnut this year and hang it under the bow saw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walden, I am reading and looking forward to the migration of that box to my benchtop. It will be a wonderful shop day.


----------



## Airframer

You know what Smitty? I'm not sure if you have room in your shop for that #9 with all of your other planes… I am willing to take that #51/#52 combo off your hands to free up some space for the new arrival… just sayin'


----------



## Buckethead

Not sure how that all went down, but it's good to know that #9 is staying "in the family".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You are a selfless individual, but I wouldn't want to impose.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bucket, me too. Didn't want it heading to ebay, we agreed on a number, and now we're here. Pics on the epic thread re: The Opening when the time comes.


----------



## jordanp

Walden bhog…. for that sammich your making..


----------



## john2005

Smitty, in that box is the "you sucks!" of a thousand LJs. But at least it will be in good hands. Well done sir.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

So I've been pretty depressed since I screwed up the drafting compass I was making. Waking up in the middle of the night in cold sweats, having flashbacks to that terrible moment causing me to scream out in agony at inappropriate times, peeing my pants and wearing high heals. Throughout all of that, I continued working to complete this project. I kept running into problems (most of them were caused by me) but I've finally made some meaningful progress. Here's the current state of the newest creation:




























It's similar to my original design but I've made some changes. It's made from cherry and walnut.  I've still got some shaping to do, have to cut the hinge, drill a hole for the hinge, holes for the pin and pencil as well as a hole for a thumb screw to secure the pencil and buy and install the hardware. So, plenty of opportunity for me to screw up still. I'm taking it slow, though, so hopefully this works out.

I feel like this might be easier if I had a bandsaw, spindle sander, etc. I'm using spokeshaves, chisels, a file, a hand drill and a saw to do this and I'm discovering just how much practice I need.


----------



## jmartel

Up next in the que:



















Not even a fan of baseball, so I don't care about any specific teams.

That bloodwood is hard to cut with a knife. I needed like 10 cuts to get through.


----------



## 489tad

JMart, red heart is another option. I don't know if it's eaiser to work with.


----------



## chrisstef

After an all day food, beer, and golf outing yesterday i cracked a fart as i walked into the shower this morning and it smelled exactly like propane. Somethin aint right.


----------



## theoldfart

good thing you weren't smoking! would have been a brazillian wax job with flames…......

on another note Stef, I need some tutelage on the fine art of saw sharpening. there are now 15 saws in the que not counting mitre and back saws, twenty + if you count them. You available for teaching? i've got beer/tequila and chips!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol a bush fire.

PM coming on the sharpening.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Smitty, not a better home could be found.

Looks good Billy.

Propane?

Good to have you back Kev.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea bro, propane. Heinous. I had a spicy sausage, a cheeseburger, a ceaser salad and 2 cookies for lunch. 7 beers, a very small margarita, another cheeseburger, 2 snickers bars and a slice of pizza during the round. For dinner I had flank steak, roast turkey, a few fried clams, macaroni, cheesy bread, potatoes, and asparagus. Washed it all down with an ice cream sundae. Total gastrointestinal overload. I got the companies moneys worth. Ohh and I also won a 6 month gym membership to a gym 45 minutes from my house.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL…. a paragraph of food ending in a gym membership. I teared up a little.


----------



## theoldfart

^^ most assuredly all choked up, burp!!


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, that was a fully day of golfing. Well done. Nothing wrong with an occasional 10,000 calorie indulge.


----------



## jmartel

Dan, I could, but it isn't available at the place I normally buy from, and I bought the bloodwood veneer specifically for this job. So, I'll make due. I may even just sandwich it between some thin ply and cut it on the bandsaw.


----------



## ToddJB

Day behind. Spent all day yesterday helping my buddy who lost everything in the fires last summer. We were clearing logs - Walden, the same logs your post came from.

It was a great day for me. My company gives me 20hrs a year of volunteer time, so I got paid while helping a friend. Doesn't get a whole lot better.

We were clearing the trees out where his new house will be build. His neighbor owns a 9000lb skid steer with a clamp of death attachment on the front. So we would drive up to a tree, clamp it, rock it back and forth and then yank it straight out of the ground. It was wickedly impressive. We couldn't do this with the massive trees, but but anything under 10" didn't have a chance. The root balls were huge.










We ripped out and cut up probably 40 trees. There are still 100's more that need to go.



















And if I can figure out how to get a video off my phone on here I'll show how a 9000lbs skid steer can be a teeter-totter by high-centering it on a stump.


----------



## walden

Todd - I bet that was fun! Good on ya for helping you buddy out.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden - I'm no martyr. I was being paid by my company. I got to play with big cool equipment and make carnage. I didn't have to sit at a desk all day and have people yell at me. And this is the buddy that had picked up my welder for me, so I got to pick that up as well. So it was really more of a win for me than anyone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

At least you admit what a selfish ba$tard you are. There is honor in being true to oneself.


----------



## chrisstef

Be careful with those grapples Todd. We've got them attached to all of our skid steers and just a couple weeks ago one guy was trying to kick some debris in the bucket while the operator was closing the jaws. Pinch a hole right through his boot and right through the meaty part of dudes foot. He walks with a little limp right now.

Running those little skids makes me miss being in the field.

EDIT - Todd loves huge root balls.


----------



## 7Footer

Looks like Todd is in his happy place, I bet that was hella fun though, and getting paid for it!

The propane fart, lol. That an impressive rap sheet of food Stef, your guts must hate you today. If I ate all of that I'd end up with the lighter to the b-hole sensation.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol yea, slight case of the sting ring this morning but it'll all work out in the end.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Add a taco with some hot sauce and you have the recipe for spontaneous human combustion.


----------



## chrisstef

If there was a taco to be found I would have eaten it Paul. I went total fat bastard yesterday and even played a few holes of decent golf but mostly just made a disaster out of a private course.


----------



## 7Footer

Omg sting ring, that's a new one, epic. Gawd I love old man Facebook.

Sting Ring
Irritated Butthole Syndrome (IBS)
Lighter to the Hole Sensation

it'll all work out in the end-Literally and figuratively.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef's not the spontaneous type, more like calculated self immolation!


----------



## jmartel

Being pretty young, I can eat all manner of spicy food and have it not really affect me much.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So your youth has provided you with a desensitized anus, is what you are telling us? Good to know, thanks bro.


----------



## chrisstef

That's it, no more vacations for you Tony. I cant go another week without stuff like that ^.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha! ^I 2nd that statement.


----------



## ToddJB

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## chrisstef

Stupid skid plate^


----------



## j_dubb

A proper "tree mover".


----------



## chrisstef

Those are friggin awesome ^. I watched one work down at a college a few years back. They make it look easy. I bet that rig runs a cool quarter mill or more.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^When the life of the tree is a concern.


----------



## ToddJB

^ Those guys aren't lumber jacks

Now this guy…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch.


----------



## chrisstef

I bet his shower looks like the floor of a barbershop. That gave me the cringes. Well done Todd.


----------



## j_dubb

That is one hirsute sonuvabitch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dude goes straight to thinking about showering with him. You're as ghay as Bhog.


----------



## palaswood

with the fancy mallet out of the way, its time to get back to working on the shop. I realized how much I still lack in terms of workholding and tool storage during my last project. Topping the list: I still don't have a proper workbench, just a work "table". Without power flattening, I guess I'm gonna have to Paul Sellers' it

So the list stands at: workbench, tool chest, tool tote, router table, jointer stand, table saw sled…
and tools:
Accurate marking gauge, accurate marking knife, decent try square… (i could buy them, but thats not fun)

I don't know where to begin!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Id start with whiskey personally palas. From there it always seems that the decisions just come to me. If youre not a drinker than go for a small dose of the hippy lettuce and wait for that "Wow Scoob" moment.

Tony - what actually conjured up in my head was when my wife had bought her first house. It was owned by one of the early on ESPN personalities. Dude was like the black wooly mammoth. That first cleaning session was a yellow gloved affair. Short n curlies everywhere.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You don't have to come up with some elaborate story to justify your fantasies. You're my boy regardless of what pictures you dance in your head in order to get to the promise land.



> ...yellow gloved affair.


Was a nice touch.


----------



## chrisstef

I know youre more of a blue or purple nitrile guy (insert doctors glove snap sound here) but the yellows offer a bit more protection as far as im concerned. And, if you fill them up with a bit of lotion, youre hands come out smooth and moisturized. Nothin wrong with that.


----------



## ShaneA

lol…wait for that Wow Scoob moment.

I miss those moments, maybe it is because I had too many of them in the past. Either way, priceless.


----------



## chrisstef

I gotta give credit where credit is due Shane. Hog hit me with that one a while back and I about blew snot laughing.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ran into stef at the supermarket today…No matter what you guys think, he is a nice guy…even invited me over for dinner.

I politely declined.

And took a picture of his shopping cart while he was comparing prices on the one gallon vs 5 gallon KY.


----------



## Pezking7p

They slice those things up and sell them as calamari.


----------



## jmartel

And so it begins.


----------



## bhog

Lol^. That's narsty.

Jmart, nice start man.


----------



## chrisstef

I like my pork anus pickled just for the record.

Pending a signed hard copy it looks like weve struck a deal on the house. Only took 3 1/2 weeks of negotiations. Game time baby.


----------



## theoldfart

Way to go dood, now finish the {>%# bench!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! Congrats dude.

Hehe… Kev.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

All I'm sayin' is, don't jinx it. It ain't over til closing…


----------



## 489tad

Stef congrats on the verbal.

I noticed the pork rectums are "inverted". Does that really make a difference? Let's hear from the experts.


----------



## woodcox

Santorum?

Good luck stef.


----------



## john2005

Atta kid Stef, (&+1 Kev)


----------



## 7Footer

Nice Stef!

Inverted… prolapsed?


----------



## ToddJB

Solid Stef. Put all your eggs in this basket. Go buy a few new cars, and immediately sign on a new house, that way this deal has to go through. If you play it safe and wait it will likely not work out. That's science my friend. Science.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Even though he can't put a hat on his head correctly the dude does know his science.

Link ads are leaking through on the text again….


----------



## jmartel

As we are discussing prolapsed things, of course Tony has to talk about leaking.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh I dig it Smitty, there wont be any "hey youre throwin a no hitter" calls put out there. There's still a ways to go. Inspections need to be done and we need to find a suitable home. But, for now, the ball is at least in our court and the decision is ours to make. That's where I like to be.


----------



## ToddJB

I should just get a hat with a brim that goes all the way around so I don't have to think too hard about it


----------



## chrisstef

Burn! ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

There is still a front and back on one of those. Besides, how would everyone know you were sticking it to the man if your hat was not askew?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ya gota know your baseball cap wearing…..

OFF









ON









LOCKED


----------



## 7Footer

Only squares wear their hats straight on.

Yesterday I played in a golf tourney, I wasn't able to take down as much grub as Stef, but no sting ring today either. We had a pretty good showing, it was a good time. At the end though they were giving out the awards and whatnot, they had a bunch of raffle prizes, I was hoping for this booze and cigar pack, it had like 6 1/5th's of random whiskeys, a cohiba and nice cutter… I only had 4 raffle tickets, so I put two in the booze pack, 1 in the BBQ pack and 1 in this Garmin G6 golf pack….. Well I was sitting next to this guy that everyone at the course knows, he's a nice guy, but the one who plays every tournament in town, always buys the maximum # of mulligans and a ton of raffle tickets every time (which is nice because he's donating to the cause), but anyway this dude spent $100 on 20 raffle tickets for this Garmin G6 pack, and I won it. Lawl, he was so pissed. Sweet little package though, the Garmin has a $300 price tag on it… I will probably sell it and buy tools because I don't play that much golf to need a golf GPS.


----------



## bhog

Sell it to Tony so he can retrieve the balls he stuff up his rectum.


----------



## ToddJB

Poor Garmin, needing to get pretty gimmicky to stay afloat - I bet they curse smart phones daily.


----------



## 7Footer

Agreed, but man it's amazing how many golfers use those little buggers…. I have a $2 app on my phone that works good enough for me though!

Hahahaha, Hawg…. To retrieve them or to see how far up there they're lodged?


----------



## summerfi




----------



## AnthonyReed

Your taunts are sub-par. Pathetic B…..


----------



## ToddJB

Isn't sub-par in golf a good thing though?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've heard that about golf. Hog's limp-wristed slapping was just sad however. He seems to be getting more and more effeminate, the estrogen treatments seem to be working for him.


----------



## Pezking7p

Subpar work performance: BAD

Subpar golf performance: GOOD


----------



## 7Footer

I was just messing around Bob, makes no difference to me how someone wears a hat. I actually find it funny that some people are genuinely bothered by the orientation of ones hat.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure that Hog just referred to Tonys rectum as a "tough to carry" hole. Deep chasm that swallows golf balls.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> I actually find it funny that some people are genuinely bothered by the orientation of ones hat.
> - 7Footer


 Right?!!?? Same goes for bras; what's the big deal?









I'm toight like a tiger Stef….


----------



## TerryDowning

This just seemed to fit


----------



## walden

Elvis has left the building…The Stanley #9 is on the move. Enjoy Smitty!


----------



## jmartel

Now watch it'll get lost in transit. Hopefully you insured it for the full replacement value off of ebay


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Haha, you evil ba$tard. Now you jinxed it.


----------



## 7Footer

^^hahaha, yeah eassssyyyy there Debbie Downer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That is pretty cool Walden and Smitty were able to work something out. Now we'll get to see sweet vintage-looking pics of that thing for years to come.


----------



## walden

Geez Jmart - Glass half empty kind gal huh?


----------



## walden

Red - Smitty has promised to take some pics of it in his cool shop for us. I'm not sure who is more excited, me or Smitty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Saw my fav lumber guy today. These two cabinets are full of planes. One shelf was all roundy bedrocks. Someday, ohh someday he'll sell them to me;-)


----------



## walden

Red - You're a big dude…couldn't you just bear hug that cabinet and run out the door with it??? 

PS - Did you see the Make a Wish video of the kid who is dying and his dream was to drive a train? Amtrack let him help the engineer on one from CA to Arizona I think. Had people cheering him on at every station. Pretty cool.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thought I'd spice up the evening with a snowboarding pic. 









Your welcome.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I was just messing around Bob, makes no difference to me how someone wears a hat. I actually find it funny that some people are genuinely bothered by the orientation of ones hat.
> 
> - 7Footer


The reason it bugs me is I see a bunch of young punk kids doing it and think, 'damn, after all that work we are going to end up turning the whole damn world over to a bunch of kids who can't even figure out how a baseball cap is supposed to go on your head…..Here let us leave you some therm o-nuclear intercontinental ballistic missiles to play with while your at it….

Bunch of sissies anyway…


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, whatever man, not gonna sit here and debate it.

OMG Red nice ba-donk. That is epic.


----------



## chrisstef

Big red rump. Dont want. Ya goofy bastard.

"Im just a playa like that, my jeans are sharply creased, Got a fresh white tshirt and my cap is slightly pointed east"


----------



## summerfi

Good point Tim. The other thing that makes me shake my head is the kids who wear their pants halfway down over their behinds. If that's not stupid, I don't know what is. Fortunately we don't have much of that in Montana yet.


----------



## bhog

Dudes wearing yoga pants^. Would hit.

Tony, what was so limp wristed about saying you a$$ swallow golf balls and need gps to find them because without it they'd be lost in the cavernous void that is your man pu&&y?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"The world is full of bastards, the number increasing rapidly the further one gets from Missoula, Montana."

-Norm Maclean


----------



## bhog

You guys sound like your fathers much? Back then was prob long hairs and your dads just didn't understand the hippies.


----------



## chrisstef

Im making an alter ego so that can be my signature ^.

(Stands and claps). Bravo hog, bravo. That is the funniest damn thing ive heard in some time.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn kids and their skinny jeans. I saw one the other day who had his shirt tucked in and his pants fully under his butt cheeks. I guess he gets half credit for tucking his shirt in.

Drinking my sorrows away tonight boys. Got about 2 hours in the shop while the wif rode horses so it's been good.


----------



## chrisstef

Fuggin double postin summina…


----------



## ShaneA

Yoga pants

Directional hat controversy

Golf talk

Bra wearing pointers

Always interesting to see what subjects come up round these parts.


----------



## summerfi

> your dads just didn t understand the hippies.


Hell, I still don't understand the hippies.


----------



## bhog

I don't understand the hippies either. To be fair though there is a lot I don't understand.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm a Hangsta. (Hippy gangsta)


----------



## john2005

Don't think ol Norm was off much. Hippy population is rising round here though. You all decide what that means.


----------



## walden

Far out man!! Haha. Got a lot of them in the mountains. They drive about 20 MPH and looked panicked.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Don t think ol Norm was off much. Hippy population is rising round here though. You all decide what that means.
> 
> - john2005


hehehe. I wonder if people in Montana get tire of folks quoting "A River Runs Through it." To be fair, that novel was well-known and loved in my family prior to the movie.


----------



## walden

Bucket - Better to be Hangsta than Yippie (Yuppie hippie). Boulder is full of them. People that smell bad wearing grungy clothes and dreadlocks while driving an $80K Land Rover…


----------



## Pezking7p

Not a single hippy to be found where I live. It's glorious.


----------



## summerfi

Use this app to find out where you are on Norman Maclean's bastard scale.


----------



## walden

I have a friend that lives in an rural area of CO with a lot of hippies. Someone he knew was recently driving down a public dirt road up in the mountains and was greeted by a six pack of hippies with guns. They told him the road was closed and he needed to turn around. (This is a public road!) Think they were growing weed up there maybe??? That's my bet.


----------



## john2005

Doesn't bother me Red, quote away. It's just when the hippies, yuppies, yippies, and gangstas move in from elsewhere and start tryin to change everything that's bothering.

Pez, where you at, I'm comin over….ha

Heh heh. Bastard scale


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm high on the bastard scale, in North Carolina. Come on down but be prepared for ****************************************.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, let's hope it arrives Sat rather than next week. That would be a long wait…


----------



## john2005

p.s. headed out to have a baby. Wish us luck!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Luck!!!! Excellent news, keep us updated!


----------



## Airframer

Good Luck! Remember… North of the border!

Oh and…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wonderful stuff John. Hope it all goes well.

On the same note, today my brudder-in-law and sister-in-law just adopted a foster baby they've been caring for. The wife and kids went to the courthouse for the dealy-o.

They haven't been have their own kids. I'm so happy for them.


----------



## ShaneA

Good luck.

Eric speaking the truth too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Give it a few years boys. Our youngest is 3, and lately she's been sleeping in until 9am. Dig it.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I'm going to continue enjoying not having kids for a few years. Maybe when I hit 30, but until then, I'm enjoying being a DINK (dual income, no kids).


----------



## widdle

This is some cool woodworking and carpentry, starts around 20 min spot..


----------



## jordanp

Good luck john… make sure they have the latest in technology.. including the machine that goes PING!


----------



## jmartel

Oh god I love that movie.

"Every sperm is sacred, every sperm is great
with every sperm, that's wasted, God gets quite irate"


----------



## theoldfart

John, just saw your post. Hope everything has gone well. Post a new daddy pic when it's time.


----------



## Pezking7p

Good luck john!

Been up since 4ish due to domestic disturbance next door. Girl was banging on the door to get in. Called the cops, then boyfriend was trying to get in. 5 cops in my front room. At least I got an early start at work!


----------



## chrisstef

That's the exact reason that I don't talk to my neighbors lol. Fighting until 4 in the morning? I certainly don't have the energy for that.

John - good luck to you and Mrs. John. Hope all goes well and everyone is happy and healthy. I haven't slept past 6:30am since babystef was born. Im runnin on fumes.

I woulda been a great hippy. Grass, free love, music, wandering around, no shoes, no job, no money …. id be down for all of that.

Signed contract on the house has been delivered and returned. Time to find me a new crib baby.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

John, good luck man!

Sweet, congrats Stef! How long did that whole process end up taking?

I just discovered the best bro workout ever. I spent three hours straight sawing, resawing and planing cherry last night. By the end of it my arms and shoulders were smoked.


----------



## chrisstef

Widdle - That video is amazing. Im only about 15 minutes in but damn, there are some seriously talented folks doing that work.

Billy - Thanks. I think the house has been on the market about 6 weeks. Provided we can find a house we like the closing date is 8/29 or whatever the last working day of August is. Still far from a done deal but moving along ya know.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's great Stef. Is six weeks fast, average or slow? The market in my area is just starting to pick up but it's still pretty common to see homes on the market for several months.

Good luck finding a new place man. Hope it all works out, timing wise.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, make sure the neighbors are of high quality before purchasing


----------



## chrisstef

My realtor said that 8 weeks has been kind of the norm out here lately. Honestly, we could have had this deal wrapped up in the first 2 weeks if the selling agent worked the deal a little differently but they really dragged it out. Things still haven't come close to recovering in CT like it has on the west coast. IMO the magic number is about 15 showings. The good houses still seem to go pretty quickly. All in all, I think we pushed them to their limit and they pushed us to our limit.

Dan - I had a neighbor tell me once "you can pick your nose, you can pick your ass, but you cant pick your neighbors".


----------



## walden

Good luck John!


----------



## ToddJB

John, exciting stuff. I hope its over now and that all went well. My you be blessed with a happy and compliant child.

Red, that's wonderful news. Wish more people were like your siblings in-law.

Stef, don't mess this up for us. We can't go another few years waiting for that bench build to start


----------



## chrisstef

Ill do my best Todd lol. If I don't get it started within one year from now I promise to donate all parts and pieces to a fledgling woodworker.


----------



## ToddJB

> Ill do my best Todd lol. If I don t get it started within one year from now I promise to donate all parts and pieces to a fledgling woodworker.
> 
> - chrisstef


It's been typed and quoted. This is for realzies now.


----------



## ShaneA

Way to hold him to is Todd. Although, if it ain't done is a year…Stef, by definition, would be a fledgling woodworker.

It will be interesting to see how the home sale turns out Stef. The contract is actually the easy part. It is the all the other stuff that is where the problems and hurt feelings happen.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, thanks for the vote of confidence Shane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't know, hippy chicks have always seemed to be accommodating; I like um.

Hope all is well John.

Dual income, no kids sounds just right Jmart.

Pez, if you put the boots to the neighbor when he starts pounding on your door at 4am does he quiet down some? Holy sh!t I'd lose it if I had to deal with that.

Outstanding Stef, congrats man.


----------



## Tim457

Best of luck John. I hope you have an easy child, but if you have to have a difficult child, have the difficult one first. 

Congrats stef, a contract is a real good start.
Todd, you mean, "Stef, don't mess this up for us, don't get that bench finished so we have a few more years of material to keep ragging on you about."

Good stuff Billy, who needs a gym?


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, I'm not worried about Stef's ability to consistently invent new reasons to make fun of him. I don't have the equipment to rag, but if I did, I would avoid doing it on Stef at all costs…. once a bloodhound gets a sniff nothing can get him off that trail.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## theoldfart

Red, just went back and read your post 'bout the 'nlaws. They have made the most remarkable choice anyone can make. My sister and I were both adopted and I hate to think how our llives could have gone if that did not happen. Please tell them how fantastic i think their choice is. Thanks


----------



## chrisstef

Damn Todd. I had to read that 4 times to get the jist. Need a friggin decoder ring to decipher that post. Im happy to provide the fuel to the fire for you guys to insult me. The world needs heels. If my own demise can create good laughter ill take it. Now stop bothering me, ive got a ********************ton of work to do


----------



## ToddJB

I'd dumb it down for ya, Stef, but I prefer not to get too vulgar on the interwebz.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He said you like the redwings and that you are a funny douche bag. Four times?? Last night's "taking the edge off" stick with you this morning?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Might have. I think I overindulged after another rousing hour long conversation about housing with the wife. Either that or all the friggin accounting Ive been doing this morning is rotting my brain with evil binaries. A 46 line item billing form with Excel errors makes stef head hurt.

Thank you Todd. I love you too you ginger bastard. E hug. Beard tickle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Monotonous, mind numbing, soul sucking work?

Check…:


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - are you old enough to remember when we did it without Excel?

Quite a stack there Tony. Half hours worth of work?


----------



## chrisstef

Double Check:










Negative Paul. Rarely will I get to do a simple invoice any more Its all AIA stuff and somewhere along the line someone screwed up all the input values in excel so I might as well be doing it by hand. I haven't got the heart to go back and revise all the formulas. That ish drives me crazy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Quite a stack there Tony. Half hours worth of work?- Hammerthumb


Three hours so far today, sixteenth day in a row of looking at stacks like this. Nothing difficult just monotonous.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hang in there Stef, it's Friday and you sold your house.


----------



## chrisstef

Amen to that. And ive got a stag to go to tonight. Couple of brewskis with the boys will help the soul.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Looks like your grading term papers Tony.

I had one billing that was 28 pages this month Stef. Then they asked for pictures of stored materials. About 100 pictures turned in. Still don't know if the billing got approved yet. They don't like it when your first billing on a $550k project is $440k.


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh. Im glad that I don't have to deal with stored materials especially since we do a fair amount of CHFA jobs. Stingy bastards never wanna pay for stored materials and they wonder why their jobs are never on complete on time. $440k gets you a boat load of flooring id assume. I bet the insurance on that is fun to deal with.


----------



## 489tad

John good luck to you and the Mrs. 
Stef remember to leave a couple of twenties around for the home inspection. Electrical box, access to attic, inside dishwasher, furnace you get the idea.

Hippies. I miss the preppies. Up turned Izod collars, sweaters tied around the neck, cheap sunglasses.


----------



## ToddJB

Just dropped $100 on 6 of these for the shop from Woodcraft. I'm stoked. I hope my back appreciated what I do for it.


----------



## DaddyZ

Good Luck John !!

In A few Years he/she will come home & ask if it is ok to get Married next summer. (just for your info they are not asking they are telling)


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Just dropped $100 on 6 of these for the shop.- ToddJB


....great, you just made it a pain in the as$ to sweep up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, just went back and read your post bout the nlaws. They have made the most remarkable choice anyone can make. My sister and I were both adopted and I hate to think how our llives could have gone if that did not happen. Please tell them how fantastic i think their choice is. Thanks
> 
> - theoldfart


Amen Kev. My wife was actually born to a 14 yr girl in Arkansas. My mother-in-law talked the girl out of aborting her and letting them adopt her. Powerful stuff.

Of course that was in the 70's and things were simpler then.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummm…. there is a coat hanger joke in there somewhere. Sorry but there is.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - let me know how you like those. I was thinking about a couple for my shop.

Yeah Stef - one item was about $225k of stone flooring. Vendor is taking me out for pizza today. Thing is, we don't have to store it long as the projects out here are always on compressed schedules. They still don't like to see it in the billing, but if I'm going to pay for it, I want to bill it as soon as I can. Hence the 28 pages of billing including the required documents for stored materials. They hate it when you have all your ducks in a row. Not my first rodeo!


----------



## ToddJB

> Just dropped $100 on 6 of these for the shop.- ToddJB….great, you just made it a pain in the as$ to sweep up.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


"Mats are made from a durable, tough PVC material that creates a non-slip surface that is easy to clean." 
Per the description - so it has to be true.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My mistake Todd; beg pardon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was worried about the 1/2" mats I got from tractor supply (with no tapered edge) making it a pain to sweep. But it hasn't been a big deal.


----------



## ToddJB

Will do, Paul.

Alright kids, off to a full day meeting. Don't touch my stuff while I'm gone.


----------



## chrisstef

> I was worried about the 1/2" mats I got from tractor supply (with no tapered edge) making it a pain to sweep. But it hasn t been a big deal.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That's because you just use your tail ya big horse.


----------



## Mosquito

just get more comfortable shoes? lol


----------



## 7Footer

Best of luck John!

Damn you guys have been busy since yesterday….

Was thinking about picking up a few of those mats myself Todd.

One of my favorite radio events is starting right now. Jim Rome's Smack Off is starting as I type this, tune in if you like to listen to people ripping on each other and talk about sports, good stuff.

TGIF.

EDIT: I just started watching that video Widdle posted, gonna have to watch that whole thing, very interesting stuff.


----------



## Pezking7p

The answer to a sore back is heavy squats.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

with proper form. Don't want to go snapping your sh*t up.


----------



## Mosquito

also in process of watching the video that was posted. It is indeed very interesting


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, don't like the "coat hanger" thing, it could have been me.


----------



## Pezking7p

We should post form check videos for planing, sawing, etc. would be funny to me at least.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Actually it would probably be very helpful Pez.

Didn't mean to be particularly offensive Kev. I'll keep it in here though, I promise, and not spout it from a street corner.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

"You're hyperextending your shoulders when you edge plane. You'll end up in a wheelchair that way. What you need to do is…"


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You see, my form was all wrong when I made that last post causing it to basically disappear for a time


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speaking of clearing interwebz log jams….

Hog likes a hairy fist.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Double post, but you guys are always scroungin the deals….finally I had luck at an estate sale.

















$150 bones.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Posting traffic jam.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sweet BRK! Congrats man.


----------



## theoldfart

And Red scores!

Thanks Tony


----------



## KelvinGrove

> You guys sound like your fathers much? Back then was prob long hairs and your dads just didn t understand the hippies.
> 
> - bhog


Sorry for being 60 some posts behind but you guys must not have anything to do on a Friday morning but play on Lumberjocks.

As for the hippies….all that was when I was in grade school and junior high. I wanted to be a hippie myself… Then I found out two things. First, all those hippie girls were not as interested in getting naked as I thought they should be based on what I was told and second, all that "do your own thing man" stuff was fine right up to the point where my own thing was different than their own thing. Kind of like today's diversity mongers where being different is great as long as we all think the same.

Pizza and beer night at my house. Come on 5:00!

Lunch time over.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I would also like to note that the "free love" movement might have had something to do with my generation(X) being the broken home generation.

#$hi+ just got real.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Now there is something wrong with conformity and broken homes? Geeze …. whats next, objection to ******************** erotic asphyxiation?

Sometimes I like to clean my belly-button out with my car keys.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Things are getting a little too serious for me, what with Red's talk of broken homes and Tony's admittance of a homoerotic asphyxiation fetish.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dear Tony,

Shut the hell up.

Sincerely, 
Tim

P.S. You do know we love you…right?

No argument out of me Red… I know it took me a long time to realize how corrosive that kind of thinking is.


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW.

Found on Craigs List for $200.00

If it does not sell by tomorrow I am going to go have a look at, and probably buy it..


----------



## Pezking7p

Wait you're calling yourself gen X? I thought you had to be late 30s to be gen x. I'm too old to be a millennial, and too young to be gen X. I'm going to claim Gen Pez.


----------



## theoldfart

I think of myself as mid century modern! just not sure what century.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is typical of a Gen Y'er to try to take the glory of being a Gen X'er ….. friggin' Red.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Check this out…

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1450767261845493&fref=nf


----------



## KelvinGrove

Try this again….

Check this out.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1450767261845493&fref=nf


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Supposedly Gen X is born between 65-81. I was '79.

Basically children of the baby boomers….and all that entails.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If it makes you feel better Red…. It doesn't change the fact that you are as crotchety as Tim.

That is absolutely amazing skill dropping that tree like that.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tuesday I got the senior citizen's discount at Shoneys…today I am called "crotchety" by some young whipper-snapper….

GET THE HELL OFF MY LAWN YA PUNKS!

I have always wanted to do that!


----------



## shampeon

From what I've seen, miserable people stuck in hateful marriages make their kids miserable, and stay that way, and that's as true now as it was in the '70s. And miserable people that get divorced and neglect their kids have remarkably similar outcomes.


----------



## theoldfart

^Kelvin Good Clint quote

Red both of my children are older than you!

Went to social security today, planning retirement. Whoopee

Ian, more true than you know!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats OF!


----------



## shampeon

Hippies can be obnoxious, particularly the crustiest ones doused with tactical patchouli, or, god help me, a drum circle. But they're fairly benign. You could do a lot worse than to live next to a modern hippie.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Modern hippies are cool; they usually have great gardens and share their produce.

Agreed… only solution to a drum circle is gasoline.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

So my birth year started the Gen Y generation. You're welcome.

That video was awesome


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Get these pop-ups gone, pls…


----------



## AnthonyReed

^+1 signed.


----------



## JayT

Smitty, AdBlock is your friend. (or needs to be)


----------



## Mosquito

problem is that adblock support on lots of phones and tablets is lacking… I know I get annoyed when browsing on my tablet because of that


----------



## 7Footer

I see your problem Smitty…. It's an Apple ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If lj ads targeted apple users only, I'd not be surprised.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, I'd start to worry if all the ad popups are links to eBay auctions for super rare planes.

I get similar ads on my phone, haven't found a fix for it yet.


----------



## jmartel

Billy, I laughed way too loudly at that ice cube photo.

Smitty, install google chrome on your phone/tablet/whatever it is you're running. It's a better browser anyway.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

jmartel, I'm glad someone else did. I thought it was a little hilarious so I sent it to a bunch of people. Apparently, I was alone in that until now….brother.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No argument re: Safari being a second-tier product. But I won't do Chrome. I have the Safari ad block on the laptop, now will get it on the pad. Pop-ups suck.


----------



## jmartel

No Chrome? How come?

How about firefox?

Also, my parents gave me a gift certificate to the place I order veneer from. Would have been better a week ago, but now I get to put in another large-ish order.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> If it makes you feel better Red…. It doesn t change the fact that you are as crotchety as Tim.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Can I get lumped with old school gentlemen like Bob instead?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Can I get lumped with old school gentlemen like Bob instead?- BigRedKnothead


To achieve that you would have to start acting Billy D. Williams cool and stop encouraging that trouble maker Tim. Maybe start with acquiring a silk smoking jacket.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah I generally want to support a free site I enjoy using, but when they push it too far, the answer is adblock. The ad block app for iOS looks decent. Has anyone used it? I avoid looking at LJ on my phone now because the ads are ridiculous.

Congrats Kevin. We should combine your retirement party with stefapalooza at his new house.


----------



## widdle

I cant get adblock on my i phone ? but mabye i measured wrong…I dont get that type of advertising and why any respectable buisness would support that style..Style still counts, and none of the adds focus on woodworking..strange..


----------



## chrisstef

Someone say Stefapalooza? We're getting closer boys. Just got back from a lunch time house peekski. Saw one with a swamp across the street but saw another where they added on a garage with another kind of garage below it. Basically the garage addition is above grade by about 6' and supported with steel I beams and that creates like a toy storage garage underneath. The cool part is that the original house had a garage in it and now its the basement. Would make a killer shop space. No natural light but opening the toy garage door does let a bunch in.

We're throwing out an offer this afternoon on a house that's got a stubborn owner. I don't think its gonna fly but we're gonna find out soon enough here.

When I move into the new crib I swear im getting fall down drunk. If you guys wanna be there, Ill probably need some help.


----------



## widdle

On houses im gonna live in , The neighbor factor is up on the top of my priority list…


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed Wids. We seen one and im pretty sure Mama June, Sugar Bear, and Honey Boo Boo were outside on the front porch. Deal killer.


----------



## woodcox

Tim, 200 is a deal. I like mine, big 16×16 table, good blade guides, closest comparison to a jet that I've seen. Jet riser block will fit it. That cabinet under is nice,although I reinforced it on the inside top for stiffer frame mounting and that improved some wobble it had. I wish I found it used instead of buying new.

Red- I remember you saying "I don't see myself scrolling". Good to see you came around and your minions would prolly dig it too. Nice haul there, congrats.


----------



## summerfi

> Can I get lumped with old school gentlemen like Bob instead?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red - You can join my clique of old school crotchety old gentlemen. You're grandfathered in, and your membership number will be #0002. Anybody else want to join? I'll send you an application.


----------



## theoldfart

StefOFpalooza, I like it!

Smitty, i'm running Ghostery on my IPhone 4 and my MacBook Pro/Safari. NO ads!

NOT wood related but a friend just gave us a set of BA tower speakers and center channel speaker along with a stack of mint vinyl. Doin' the happy dance


----------



## AnthonyReed

Generous friend. Nice haul.


----------



## summerfi

Stef - This would be a good time for you to make a break for Montana. We're about to close the gates, but I'll see that you get in just because you're a saw filer.


----------



## chrisstef

I like your style Bob but if I have to deal with any more winter than I do all ready I might end up #0003 in the club. But id like to hold on to my saw filer status exemption if possible.


----------



## summerfi

Winter? We have a Pacific maritime weather influence here. It's kinda like Hawaii, only not so hot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ghostery - on it for the phone.

Google = Too pervasive. 90% of their revenue is advertising. I try not to rely on them for much personal behavior on the interwebz. Mozilla = Good, used on Windows boxes.


----------



## theoldfart

+1 on Mozilla window box (firefox)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ad Control (Ghostery) now on ipad, pops gone it seems.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob- I'm down for any club your in. I'm sure I'd be in good company.

Tim- I reserve the right to recant anything I've posted on LJs. I've been on here a year and half and I know I've contradicted myself numerous time already. I'm always learning and my tastes are ever evolving.

The scroll saw is gonna be sweet for inlays and such. I doubt I'll be scrolling out name plates for my kids….unless the really want me to.

Epic fail with the plastic saw horses. Glad no one got hurt.


----------



## jmartel

Pacific maritime weather, Bob? You guys actually get snow. We get 2 days of flurries a year and that's it up here. You don't get that white crap from us.

Photos are up from the trackday. Damn photographer was only out for like 2 morning sessions and then left early. And he only plopped down on one corner and didn't move anywhere else. Lazy a-hole. The pictures he took aren't even worth buying.

Here's the best of the bunch of me

http://www.threesixtyphotography.com/MotoFitGroup-1/2014/June-22-ORP/42478290_pr6SQb#!i=3345198704&k=rFFJP7M&lb=1&s=L


----------



## bhog

I heart tony.


----------



## john2005

Please meet Ian Robert. His first name being a form of my grandfathers as well as mine. Bearing in mind I am named after my grandfather. His middle name (Robert) is after my wife's grandfather. He was born this morning at 12:28 a.m. which puts his birthday on the same day as both my fathers birthday as well as his great grandparents 49th anniversary. 
His fighting weight is 8 lbs 13oz, 20.5" long. 
We got home this morning at 4:30 a.m. Everybody is happy and healthy. Thank you for thoughts and prayers. Much appreciated.


----------



## john2005

Double post


----------



## Airframer




----------



## Pezking7p

Congrats! You're home???? I thought you had to stay at the hospital?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Good work John. Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## chrisstef

I knew i was drinkin 12 year whiskey for a reason. Congrats john!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Beautiful stuff John. Congrats to you and the Mrs.


----------



## bhog

Congrats John.


----------



## 489tad

Welcome Ian Robert to LJ's. Nice work mom and dad!


----------



## summerfi

Congrats on a beautiful and BIG baby, John and Rach. Look at all that hair!


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah John! Happy all went well. He 's an awesome looking dude


----------



## shampeon

Good name. I'll teach him the secret handshake when he knows what "hands" are.


----------



## john2005

Thanks boys. Sadly, he has more hair than I do (not a difficult feat to accomplish but still).

Yeah Pez we went to a birth center not a hospital. They make sure you are stable for a few hours, then give you the option to stay or go home. They come to your house to do a lot of the other stuff so we will see them tomorrow. Her cousin just had a hospital birth 17k. No frills, no thrills, no meds, no extras. Plain as you can do it. At the birth center, it's about 5k. That's a lot of tools if you know what I mean. Now if I could just talk mama into letting me spend 12k on tools…


----------



## john2005

> Good name. I ll teach him the secret handshake when he knows what "hands" are.
> 
> - shampeon


Awesome! I was hoping I could count on you. I am hoping his quality of work is similar to yours as well.


----------



## widdle

Congratulations to you and the wifey….he's a whopper…


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats John!


----------



## Buckethead

Great work John, and Mrs John! I'm sure this addition to the shop will serve you well for years to come. (Obligatory LJ comment)

Srsly… Dood… Super day! Today will be mind altering. Like an acid trip. World shift. Enjoy every moment.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Congradulations John….raise him right and teach him well.


----------



## DanKrager

Congratulations, John!

BTW bald men have more fun. I've repaired their headboards….

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

John, great news. Hello Ian Robert, where's you tool chest? Tell the old man get on it!

Dan +1 on the follicle impaired skillz.


----------



## bhog

My gramps used to call his bald head the solar love machine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, John and Mrs. john!

Pkg from Walden has arrived. More on the epic thread…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Congrats, John! That's the best!


----------



## Buckethead

Smitty…. I only recently learned that your plane even existed. At an estate sale, I might have bought it because it was cool, but I doubt I would have if the asking price was a full Benjamin or more. Thankfully, I know better now.

I stumbled upon a guy with saws to sell. There are 52. Perhaps only two with plastic handles. The majority had "warranted superior" badges. Maybe ten or fifteen were Disston. Few with brass screws/badges.

Who among you would buy these at three bucks a pop, for the lot? Cases included.




























Oh… And stef… ( or other saw aficionado) If you're interested in this, I can hook it up for you. He's asking $30 but would likely come down. 
A saw vise.


----------



## 7Footer

Damn Bucket, 52! Looks like he keeps them nicely stored, I bet they are all in good shape.

Got a little shop time last night, got some Brazilian cherry milled down to thickness for a shadowbox I'm gonna make for wifey.. Did a mini shop-douche, and hung this Delta shopmaster air filtration deal that a co-worker gave me, any of you ever used one of them? It really moves some air, it might be good for my little shop since I have no DC.









Also i have this carved wooden hand showing the peace sign that I got at a garage sale in high school, somehow it got knocked off a dvd shelf that hides behind the tv (yeah I still have a dvd shelf), and one of the fingers broke off, so I fixed it up too.









Peace Up









A-Town Down


----------



## Tim457

John congratulations man. That's a big boy.

Bucket, the only problem is that's about as much as the WS saws are worth around here so I don't think there is any profit in those for you. WS saws in good shape can make perfectly good users though so if you find one that fits your hand like a glove and is in a size you want, that added to the Disston's could make the lot worth $150. Also I guess it's possible you could sell some of them on Ebay and come out ahead. People in areas and countries where old tools are hard to come by will pay more for users.

7, how good are the filters in that? Easy to replace and find new ones? I should really get something like that for my shop.


----------



## summerfi

Bucket - hard to say on the saws without seeing them better. The warranted superiors have poor resale value, as do the Disstons with steel or aluminum screws. They are fine for using, just hard to sell for a profit. If it were me, I'd offer him $6 per saw if I got to pick through them. I see one miter saw in the bunch.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm not really sure about replacing the filters Tim, but it seems like you could easily cut them to fit from another filter, the material is kind of like the wet filter that goes inside of a shop vac. I need to take mine out and either clean or replace though and I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks Bob. I think I already bought the best of the crop, and it isn't a jewel, but got it for a five spot. I base this on its more ornate tote, and brass screws. There is a hint of etching as well.










The other saw is a Simonds with a SW logo. I presume it was made by Simonds for Stanley to be sold as part of the miter saw assembly.










Most of the lot of saws had steel screws, more modern totes, and not many with etchings readily visible.

It looked like a lot of work just getting to those with resale value, then having a few users left over. A couple plane clean ups has shown me that there is much work in getting them pretty. I like hunting for them, but then the cleaning is very time consuming.


----------



## summerfi

You did good Bucket. Nice choice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've got a Jet filter like that 7. Great for fine dust. Sometimes I turn that thing on high, blow off all the horizontal surfaces in the shop with compressed air….and exit. When I come back that filter is darn near clogged.

The filters were a rip so I went this route:

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3783


----------



## Buckethead

Tim, thanks for the response. I get giddy when any old hand tools pop up on the radar. I'm glad I allowed myself time to seek advice. A buck fiddy is a considerable sum to commit to a pile of unwanted rust.

He's basically asking for resale value, it sounds to me. I don't believe a sufficient number of these were collectible to warrant such an investment.

Maybe someone with more experience could sift through and find the diamonds, but I'm thinking I'll pass until I can make better judgements in the field.


----------



## jmartel

Inner baseball is finished for the logo:










Into it maybe 4 1/2 hours so far.


----------



## summerfi

That's mighty purty jmart. Not bad at all for a dood with no shoes.


----------



## Buckethead

The logo looks like a Red Sox logo, but the feet are telling me White Sox.

#SocksOfFury


----------



## jmartel

The reason the feet aren't glowing is that we saw the sun for like 5 minutes last month once.


----------



## Buckethead

I am turning brown. I have always been rather tan, and until my thirties, I was also a toe head. Funny mix.

Past week I've been in the sun, although I now try to avoid it. Full farmer's tan, plus Socks of Fury… Director's cut.


----------



## shampeon

Real life LOL at your Dirt McGirt trashcan, 7. RIP, Ol' Dirty.

How's the high-angle smother working out, btw?


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! Was wondering who would catch that, RIP ODB .

It's great Ian, it was a little tricky to get it set just right but now it's dialed in and I use it all the time!

Edit: thanks for the review and link Red, I'll look into them!


----------



## 7Footer

Holy hell…... BRASIL!!!!!!

What a crazy game.


----------



## shampeon

You see the chick at the Brazil-Chile game with actual contact lenses that look like that?


----------



## chrisstef

I think i could handle that. ^

Or she could handle me. Whatever.


----------



## bhog

Ya right stef we're not buying it, we know you want the dude in the background.

Nice cup too 7.


----------



## chrisstef

The skunk stripe is fairly attractive And you know how i love gray chest hairs.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ok, I know we have some flooring guru's on here, so I was hoping to pick your brains. What's the story withe the hand-scraped flooring. It's all the rage around here. I do love the look:








-
My biggest question is how in the world is someone gonna refinish it one day?
Also, is it wise to go with imported acacia (teak)? 
Is there a big drawback to 1/2" or 5/8" over 3/4" thick?

The neighbors installed this stuff, and it does look great. 
http://www.lumberliquidators.com/ll/c/Tobacco-Road-Acacia-Handscraped-Virginia-Mill-Works-VMTR5/10005147


----------



## chrisstef

Ill admit that i dont understand the whole hand scraped thing. Refinishing it sounds like a giant pain in the coolito. As to the thickness my guess is that they initially used 3/4" to allow for multiple resurfacings. That was before we entered into this wonderful throw away society we now live in. I still prefer real t&g hardwood flooring. I cant get on that laminate stuff. If youve got a bunch of transitions between rooms and flooring types the thinner stuff may help out by limiting elevation changes.

Lj bentheviking works for LL. He might be able to provide sone insight on the imported stuff for ya red.

Friggin put in 2 legit offers (8% deduction from asking) on a house and the douche nozzle wont budge from asking. I feel like taking a dump on his doorstep.


----------



## ShaneA

Refinishing a scraped floor is your kid's problem Red. They put on some crazy durable stuff. Mostly 30plus yr warranty. They could be refinished, I suppose…but they would not be scraped any more at that point. The only thing that gets me on the prefinished floors is the bevel edge on the planks. Seems like a place for stuff to collect. I like the look of the floors that have been finished after install, but not as durable a finish would be my guess. Plus dust, odor, and cure time.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Ian I saw her, that's the pic I wanted to post but changed my channel and couldn't go back to get a pic, that's pretty cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, we put in hand scraped laminate in the basement because it was the top of the line and we got it for stupid cheap. If I had my druthers I would not have gone hand scraped. It feels odd on the bare feet, has crazy glare, and impedes sliding around in your socks and under-roos. Thems my thoughts.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm not really on board with the hand scraped red, but if it's your thing, get it. I don't think you'll ever be refinishing it, so don't worry about that. I put in "click" bamboo flooring last summer when I bought this house. Exceptionally easy to install, beautiful floor, and cheap as dirt. If you can get your floor in click form, do it.


----------



## Airframer

Today started out so strong. Found some missing shop time and was able to start cleaning up my latest mitre box. Got about this far into it..










When my pos HF drill press finally bit the dust for good..



















Visited 3 stores here on the island and the only shop with a drill press of any kind in stock was our tiny Sears store… So new Crapsman 10" DP it is..



















By the time I got home with it an dset it up the boy was up from his nap so… lost my shop time for the day *sigh


----------



## Buckethead

Eric, what do you use to get all the parts down to bare metal and looking so clean?


----------



## shampeon

I feel the same way about scraped floors as I do about brand new "relic" guitars: why?

Eric: next time I would look for some older drill presses on CL. You can buy heavy Taiwan ones from the '70s and '80s all day around here for less than a hundred bucks, and occasionally see some good Delta, Walker Turner, vintage Craftsman, or Atlas ones for about the same price.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Atta boy John! If it's the same birthing center on 39th, that's the same one my wife donates quilts and hats to!
Best wishes on your new addition


----------



## Airframer

Ian - I know but I was pissed and in a hurry to get back to work… that plus yesterday being payday is a bad combination. All in all I am pretty happy with it so far. It is miles ahead of the HF one in quality so there is that.

Bucket - I soak in evaporust for a min of 24 hours then rinse everything in fresh cold water, towel dry to prevent flash rusting then I scrub the dark residue (which is the rust you just removed) from the metal with a 4" steel wire wheel in my drill press at high speed. I have tried a brass wheel but it doesn't get the part as cleen and I have yet to see any damage done to anything from a steel wire wheel unless you press pretty hard but then you are using it wrong lol..


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, Eric, I've been there. Finding decent used machinery takes time, and sometimes getting ******************** done takes precedence.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, I feel like an idiot for even considering hand scraped flooring;-P

Nah, I think the wife and I like the look because of a nice old restaurant we go to that has real hand scraped floors. We'll see. I have installed several prefinished solid wood floors. They're durable, but like Shane I'm not crazy about how the finished rounds off and the seams. Finished after instill does look best. But most of us with little ones understand why I'm not crazy about making that kind of mess.

I've also been kicking around reclaimed flooring, but I haven't been crazy about the stuff I've found.


----------



## widdle

i've been on a couple jobs where it was done in house with solid 3/4" + material…They were using the festool planer with radiused blades…And then ros sander with soft pads…the same job had all these huge eposed beam ceilings we put in with the same hand hewd look..Had 2 planers running constantly for a month…Started with the makitas, burned at least 6 before going with the festools…


----------



## Pezking7p

I put wifey to work chopping leg mortises. She's getting pretty good.


----------



## jmartel

Coming along nicely so far


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart that looks big. What's it going in to?


----------



## bhog

Dan, my buddy, um, nice.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hog, I destroy my wife sexually so I can understand that other men have the desire to do so.


----------



## jmartel

Dan,

It's going to get even bigger. Another 3" or 4" in diameter once I add the final outer stripe. And then that's going into a 24"x24" background.


----------



## JayT

OK, the interplay of those two conversations ^ is a little disconcerting and produces some unwelcome images.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## ToddJB

Was able to get back after the lathe painting tonight. I'm getting much better at the HVLP. The learning curve is steep. I'll see how this coat lays out and I may call it done.










Phones acting up - I can't edit my photo smaller. Lame


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sharing a photo here that"s also on the Epic Thread. The Walden #9 in action:


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Jmart… what is the purpose of the jar of peanut butter? Temporary adhesive or something?


----------



## chrisstef

Lil late night cuddle session with the 9 there Smitty or was that a "i woke up in the middle of the night and was hovering over the countertop eating ice cream so i might as well check lj's" post?

Jmart lathers with peanut butter. Sawks …. Boo.

Brave post Dan. Especially with Hog lurking. Way to put mama to work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You'll never know, Stef. Lawl


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Jmart lathers with peanut butter. Sawks …. Boo.
> 
> - chrisstef


I would not be surprised…


----------



## bhog

Lol, Dan, good for you. I wrote a rap and everything and then erased it. I must be getting old.


----------



## jmartel

Well I don't have a dog, so I can't smear peanutbutter on myself and call the dog over like he does.


----------



## Buckethead

Why would anyone do that, Jmart?


----------



## shampeon

Red, we'll get over this. Together.

Black acacia is really beautiful, fwiw. It's something of a nuisance tree here in the Bay Area, so I've been keeping my eyes out for small sawyers selling some street trees.


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## jmartel

Man I love it when you put the first coat of finish on something and it looks so good. Started finishing parts for my end tables yesterday/today.


----------



## theoldfart

Todays rusty items



























Bow saw should be an interesting project.


----------



## Pezking7p

#3? Looks in great shape.


----------



## Tim457

Kevin, I think I need to point out there is just about no rust on those except maybe on the center bits. That bow saw does look like fun. It doesn't need much really.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, the three has issues. Found a crack by the mouth, and the frog is broken. Lateral adjuster broken off. Not my most brilliant purchase.

tim I'm looking forward to completing the bow saw. The brace bits are shot, a couple of realy old RJ's might be salvageable, i wanted the center bits.


----------



## chrisstef

I see some saw files there too OF.

Also, yes Dan. Cha smokin with?


----------



## Tim457

Ok you took the picture from the right distance then, the bits looked like they had possibilities. And at least you have solid donor parts from that 3.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, wuz gonna' ask you about them. Post some pics later. Also picked up two 4" files.


----------



## Pezking7p

OF that sucks about the three. Oh well. Donor parts ain't bad.

Stef, apple and cherry on my baby backs. I like to take it easy on the smoke when I do pork. It's a great day for BBQ. Beer out in the shop and I can keep an eye on the smoker while I work on my bench.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OK…Just went and picked it up. With the assistance of Lumber Jock Sod Buster, whom I am lucky enough to have as a next door neighbor, it has been moved into my garage.

$450.00 at the big box. I paid $200. It has had very little run through it as evidenced by the fact that there was only a mattering of sawdust anywhere. Even still had the original manual.


----------



## chrisstef

Center and left ones look like 3 square files and a lil short. Right one looks tapered and good. Maybe its a 6" xslim? Nicholson's seem to be really common in that size. Ive found a couple of NOS in that size. Bigger pics and measurements would help though.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, pics over in the Saw thread


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations on the new little guy John.

Hi boys.


----------



## Buckethead

That's a sweet deal, Tim. And a buddy to help? Golden.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats on the bandsaw Tim!

Ian- not to worry on the flooring. I appreciate the input, but at the end of the day most us are gonna do what we wanna do anyway;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Go git em tiger ^


----------



## ToddJB

He must work out.


----------



## jmartel

Got to work on a 6 year newer version of my bike today










Guy just bought it, wanted to install frame sliders and didn't want to mess anything up, so he brought it to me. It requires removing the engine bolts, so I can see where he was coming from. Mine is in nowhere close to as good of shape though.


----------



## Pezking7p

The white is so hot. I have a motorcycle boner.

Well, it could be tony, too. Oh who cares about WHY I'm just going with it. Brb.


----------



## jmartel

Figured Walnut + arm-r-seal = wood pr0n.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep Jmart…that there is some wood pron alright.


----------



## chrisstef

Off to a solid Monday start here at the office. One box truck broke down and in a Monday morning fog one of the guys decided that 9 gallons of gasoline would be just fine in a diesel truck. Hate me some Mondays.


----------



## theoldfart

^ better have that second (or third) cup of joe now. Looks like its goin' down hill, good news is … a short week!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Mornings like that show you why some bars have a bunch of guys sitting around drunk by 11 AM. Here. Have a shot of whiskey in that coffee…


----------



## DaddyZ

Weekend Rust Hunt turned up these 2 babys for only $50


----------



## jmartel

They tried to upgrade our laptops at work last week+this week, but made the mistake of trying to give us cheaper computers that are slower and have smaller screens, and only installing the MS Office programs. A whole company full of engineers, who use 3D modeling programs and stuff. The outside company basically got chewed up and spit out. One person who was one of the first tried to open a 3D model and it took them a full half-hour just to open it. I've never seen some of these people so pissed.


----------



## ToddJB

jmart, that stuff drives me crazy.

(I just deleted a lot of ranting about technology… ha, I apparently need a snickers bar this morning)


----------



## DaddyZ

Contents of the Above, You really didn't think I gave $50 for an old desk did you ??























































The Best Nutdrivers even had a name on them


----------



## theoldfart

^ sugar coma works for me!


----------



## jmartel

Sweet. The guy whose bike I worked on yesterday gave me $75 in gift certificates to an online motorcycle shop.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice haul, Pat.


----------



## TerryDowning

Congrats John and Mrs John.

Hang in there stef, you'll find a house that works for ya.

mmm walnut.

Nice haul tof

Monday's suck, but Vaca starts tomorrow. 2 days at home to finish the bench enough and clean this mess up.










Then off to the Northwest to enjoy the 4th. on Lake Washington with my Son's In Laws oddly enough. Lookin' forward to high temps that are So Cal low temps. 4 days up North, then a couple more at home on the back side.










Summer has arrived in So Cal and when the ambient hits 95 the reflective heating here makes it more like 105! Need to end my time in the backyard shop.


----------



## jmartel

You going to be up in time to see the fireworks on Lake Union on Friday night?


----------



## TheFridge

These pics are all I could find. Planer shavings and sawdust everywhere. I hope my shop doesn't burn down before I can get a DC. That would kinda suck.

My buddy thought this was funny. He got me.


----------



## walden

Congrats John!

#9 looks good in your shop Smitty!


----------



## TerryDowning

> You going to be up in time to see the fireworks on Lake Union on Friday night?
> 
> - jmartel


That's the plan I believe. I dunno know the name of where we will be at though. The In Laws beach house is all I know.


----------



## chrisstef

I had no idea you loved propellers Fridge. Nice shop art.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's a pretty cool video of a major bridge replacement they did over the weekend here in CT on I-84. They had the highway shut down for less than 48 hours to replace a rotted bridge structure. The built the new bridge on shoring and then rolled it into place. Weighed something like 200 tons.

Iron poetry in motion:


----------



## jmartel

Beach house? Fancy.


----------



## summerfi

Dang, wish I could move that fast.


----------



## Tim457

In that video, what's that jackhammer on steroids called? That thing is fun to watch, it just chewed up the road like nothing.


----------



## chrisstef

On the end of the excavators they call the hydraulic hammers or hoe rams (lawl). The attachment that you saw chewing up the road deck was a pulverizing jaw.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Here s a pretty cool video of a major bridge replacement they did over the weekend here in CT on I-84. They had the highway shut down for less than 48 hours to replace a rotted bridge structure. The built the new bridge on shoring and then rolled it into place. Weighed something like 200 tons.
> 
> Iron poetry in motion:


I love that kind of stuff….the "hell yes we can make that happen" attitude.

Here is one from my old stomping grounds from a few months back. 32 inch gas line blew out. They got the fire out at 1:00 PM and re-opened the road at 8:45 the next morning after replacing 1/2 of a mile of asphalt over all four lanes. A friend of mine who was on the call said they had to shut down for almost 90 minutes in the middle of the night to pressure test the gas line.


----------



## ToddJB

That's pretty cool, Stef. What did they use to push/pull it into place? Some sort of big hydraulic cam?


----------



## chrisstef

They use some remote control ginormous wheeled apparatus with hydraulic levelers.

Edit - that's pretty scary Tim.


----------



## 489tad

You sure that was CT highway construction. I didn't see groups of them standing around. I like the guy walking around the big jack hammer. cool video


----------



## KelvinGrove

I saw today were about 80% of all department of highways workers nation wide will be laid off over the next 18 months. The Japanese have invented a shovel that stands up by itself.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, the wife and I are going to try that Grill from Ipanema place tonight. If it's not as good as you claim, I blame you.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! That's cool, I really hope you guys enjoy it! Rodizio is the only way to go imo. If you order drinks try a Caipirinha, if you are going sans alcohol, ya gots to go with a Guarana.

Here ya go Red, they should've just ran her over, the opposite of a foamer


----------



## racerglen

@7..and being a registered dumbass..Red dosen't need them as well as the "cute" foamers..
Steph, way cool video, love Godzilla and crew with the fire ants on the move !


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tried a trick I saw here on lumber jocks for cleaning metal saw tables. Spread a thin layer of tite-bond on it, let it dry, and scrape it off. It actually took most of the oxidation off…enough to turn it purple. A quick pass with some mothers and it looks like it just came out of the box.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin is that the glue in the first two pictures? Top looks nice. Ill try this.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great Tim. Do you have a before pic? What Mothers product do you use?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## 7Footer

^Lawl.
That video was bad-A btw Stef. Some of the workers here could learn from that, takes them about 4 years to do anything to a bridge around here.

That is pretty cool Tim/Kelvin, what Todd said, any b4 pics? Almost looks like it just peels off.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I wish I had taken a picture before. The top had a lot of brown, darkish spots on it. I poured it on and spread it just thick enough to not be able to see through it using a wide blade scraper. It took it about 10 hours to dry (rainy and damp here all day) And that is the glue in the top pictures. It came off in two intact sheets (with a little careful help from a sharp paint scraper) one on each side of the tee-track. As for the polish:










And I just realized, when I hold the sheet up to the light I can actually see the dark spots which were on the table adhered to the sheet. The guy who posted this found it by accident. Spilled glue on his saw table and went bad to clean it up later. What luck!


----------



## chrisstef

It was, i think, the first time they employed that method here in CT. Ive gone through 3 bridge operations since i moved "over the river". 2 years, 2 1/2 years and one still on going. The way i see it is that the circumstances and surroundings need to be perfect to employ that method. Space to build a bridge, flat surface, alternate routes, etc .. all play huge roles in planning it. It actually came in about 12 hours ahead of schedule too. They shut down friday at 9pm and reopened sunday 5pm-ish. I would have loved to be a part of that but our toys aint nearly that big or expensive. Musta been 5-10 million worth of gear alone out there. Those pulverizing jaws run 200k alone.


----------



## chrisstef

And whoa, thats cool as hell Tim. Fairly cheap too. Me likeys.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Tim, I have the same stuff but never used it on table tops. I've got plenty of rusty tops. I'll do some experimenting.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- " protest against "big oil" and the burning of fossil fuels." Ya, that lady is a genius. She should go sit on the interstate instead. The trucking industry uses 5 times the fuel to haul a ton than railroad.

Will the real slim shady please stand up. 









hehe. My daughter takes some funny pics.


----------



## Pezking7p

What up dawg. Got the book, will be perusing tonight. This is a really bonerific pic of your shop.

Sipping apple pie moonshine. One advantage of living where I do, is this is moonshine central, so it's always around where I work.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> 7- " protest against "big oil" and the burning of fossil fuels." Ya, that lady is a genius. She should go sit on the interstate instead. The trucking industry uses 5 times the fuel to haul a ton than railroad."
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


And a 100 car train with two twenty ton conex boxes on each flat car is 4000 tons with a crew of, what…two or three??? while the same cargo on the interstate needs 200 drivers to get it there.

I have never been able to figure out why/how railroads go bankrupt with that kind of advantage. With that said, you can't back the train up to the local 7-11 or even supermarket to deliver.

Full disclosure…my dad was an over the road truck driver.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- glad you got the book. I think you'll get some stuff out of it.

Tim- Ya, there's a place for both truckers and the rails. Railroads can't provide the door to door service. 
How to railroads bankrupt? Here's something most people don't think about- Railroads are entirely responsible for maintaining their own roadway. I realize trucking companies pay a lot of taxes too. But if you think about, taxpayers subsidize a big part of their operation…...our roads.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, I think I found a new favorite place to eat. So full. Now I've got the meat sweats and am slowly slipping into a food coma.

Fairly certain that was the most expensive meal we've eaten if you take out the groupon deal. Says a lot about us. I am a simple man who like his sandwiches.


----------



## KelvinGrove

True, but even if you had 97 maintenance guys for every train crew you would still have only half the work force per ton as the trucking industry. And my dad always said the problem with the rail road was it was not conducive to the packet system (scheduled departure/arrivals) for anything other than passenger service.

Full disclosure again, I am a bit of a closet foamer…I have always loved trains. Especially anything from the steam era.


----------



## TheFridge

Ginger power!

Gonna have to try the glue trick. That iron looks awesome.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nothing wrong with being a foamer Tim. I've been known to hook some foamers up with some cool RR stuff

I don't get real into it. It's just a job for me. However, the machine that has devoured my free time the past few months is pretty impressive. I've been feeding this monster a lot of rail and ties. If your interested:


----------



## 7Footer

Closet foamer.

Nice jmart! It's spendy for sure, meat sweats mean you did good though!.. lunch is much more reasonable from what I remember. Any brazilian food carts up there?


----------



## jmartel

No carts that I know of.

Man I am glad to be done with this bloodwood. This ish hurts to cut because you have to use a ton of pressure.










Not inlayed yet, but I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## racerglen

Jmart that's another great bit of work, never done much inlay-marquetery (sp?) but for the bloodwood couldn't a chisel be used for some cuts ?
Or would that just ensure shattering, cracking ?

Trying to think of finger/hand stress savings, the stuff I did some years ago was more like 8th inch inlays, not quite so fine as what you're using ;-)


----------



## summerfi

Red - that's an impressive process with some very sophisticated machinery. Dumb question: How do you deal with expansion of the continuous rail. I know the video said it is installed at "neutral" temperature. But still, with 100+ degrees of temp variation throughout the year, there has to be significant expansion.


----------



## jmartel

Glen,

A chisel wouldn't work, especially on the curves. It's hard enough getting it to not split as it is. I've resorted to taping the veneer and cutting most of the way through so that a raised bump shows up on the back, and then cutting it from the back. Seems to be the only way to cut it while limiting the breaking using a knife.

A Chevalet build will be happening this year for sure.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob- Ya, there's no clickety-clack going down the rails anymore. Expansion/contraction is the drawback to continuous welded rail. There are joint bars at every switch or crossover. And bridges often have these expansion joints:








-
Nevertheless, it's still an issue. The big derailment I posted last year was due to a "sun kink", where the rail expanded and buckled out. And you can bet whenever it gets but cold we're gonna have some broken rails- some cause by shrinkage (yo!).


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl @ the real Red Shady…..

It's suppose to be 97 in PDX today, and I'm stuck at work while my wife and her friend are gonna go to the lake….... Not cool yo!

My wife got her first job offer today though, at OHSU, a level 1 trauma ICU, bigtime stuff, OHSU is a huge deal here. Basically her dream job, problem is she works for another big hospital that opened up a position specifically for her at the IMCU (a level 2, not as intense as the stuff she'll see at OHSU), but she loves all of the people there and they love her, so she's totally torn….. ScottyBYO, Jake, you guys got any advice I can pass on???


----------



## chrisstef

My advice, which is mostly useless, is that the grass aint always greener. One's idea of a perfect job may not be so in reality. There's not a monetary value that can be placed upon friends, family, and happiness. Being happy at a job with people that you can call friends is worth something IMO.


----------



## Mosquito

^ I agree with 'Steff, personally.

But that said… I know nothing of the sort


----------



## Buckethead

Stack. Dat. Chedda.


----------



## 7Footer

I totally agree Stef. That's the trade off, take the job at the bigtime ICU and not be sure of the people and environment, or stay where you are (she's a CNA now but about to be offered an RN position in the same unit) with the people you like…. The company she's with now does have a level 1 ICU at another one of their hospitals here in PDX but it'll take her a few years to work up to it…


----------



## ToddJB

All,

Trying to get the shop set up (virtually) so that pieces don't have to be mobile. Since this is old heavy arn, I'd like to move it around a little as possible. Take a look and let me know if you see any logistic issues or major work flow issues with this set up, or if you have any general suggestions That would improve shop life.










Currently the only thing that I can see, which isn't noted on here is that I will need to run some big wire to the top left corner for my welder, which will be stored beneath the welding table. Currently the wiring is run just to the left of the garage door.

Edit: For reference grid lines are 1'


----------



## KelvinGrove

> My advice, which is mostly useless, is that the grass aint always greener. One s idea of a perfect job may not be so in reality. .
> 
> - chrisstef


Corollary to this: "if the grass actually is greener on the other side..it may be that their is more bulls ******************** over there to make it grow"


----------



## chrisstef

> Stack. Dat. Chedda.
> 
> - Buckethead


Mo Money Mo Problems. Biggie taught us all that. Also, in your case, never sell crack where you rest at. Money and family don't mix like 2 d!(ks and no b!tch. That cheddah breed jealousy, properly gassed up your moms will jack that ass up.


----------



## 489tad

29' x 24'. Nice space Todd.


----------



## jmartel

> Lawl @ the real Red Shady…..
> 
> It s suppose to be 97 in PDX today, and I m stuck at work while my wife and her friend are gonna go to the lake….... Not cool yo!
> 
> My wife got her first job offer today though, at OHSU, a level 1 trauma ICU, bigtime stuff, OHSU is a huge deal here. Basically her dream job, problem is she works for another big hospital that opened up a position specifically for her at the IMCU (a level 2, not as intense as the stuff she ll see at OHSU), but she loves all of the people there and they love her, so she s totally torn….. ScottyBYO, Jake, you guys got any advice I can pass on???
> 
> - 7Footer


Does she like her current job? What's the commuting difference? What's the increase in pay like? All things that factor in.

I wouldn't make a move away from a job I liked to another job unless there was a) better pay and/or b) shorter commute. And neither one of those 2 could get worse.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan, we were super blessed with this house (and garage). Looked for a year in a half. Put in dozens of offers, had multiple contracts fall through after inspection, and then we came across this house. It was a foreclosure that had been sitting there for about 2 years and got a killer deal on it. But, like everyone, no matter what size space you have, you fill it up, and wished for more.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ...or if you have any general suggestions That would improve shop life.- ToddJB


A shoe shine stand/chair would be a good addition so you have a comfy place to relax with a cigar while your boots are shined.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef' spittin' hot fire.

Yeah she really likes it, but as of now she's still in the nursing assistant position, they haven't offered her the RN position yet but they will in about 2 weeks. Pay is a little better at the new place, commute is not much different, current hospital is about 10 minutes from our house, new one is maybe 15…. It's just a huge deal to get offered this job straight out of school, pretty big deal… I think she is going to take it. It's pretty hard to say no to that kind of opportunity…


----------



## chrisstef

Damn, goin straight from college to the pro's huh 7. Sounds like a great opportunity. If the pay raise is commensurate to the additional stresses both physically and mentally of working in an L1 ICU then its worth it. There's gotta be an insane amount of pressure in a situation like that. Every day had got to be different, some harder than others is imagine, mama's gotta be prepared for that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm just glad 7's wife can still work after what hog did to her… in his twisted mind.


----------



## jmartel

I'm glad that Hog is still able to walk after what his wife likes to do to him.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog is a full extension breather; he can take it.


----------



## shampeon

My take: if she's friends with her coworkers at her current job, they'll still be her friends at her new job. It's important to have a good working relationship with your coworkers, but it's not a reason to put aside a good job offer. It would be a good reason for not accepting a new job offer if the work environment was going to be worse.

If it's rare to get an opportunity to get in OHSU, then she should take it. Even if she ends up not liking it at OHSU, it will open more opportunities down the road with an RN position at OHSU on her resume.


----------



## theoldfart

^^snorkel


----------



## walden

Todd - Shop layout looks good!


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah wifey likes the intense pressure work situations, never know what to expect kinda thing…. Celebratory destruction tonight for sure.

Hahahaha! a full extension breather…..

Anytime anyone says something about pressure, this clip comes to mind:


----------



## chrisstef

7 Loves Finkle. 7 loves Einhorn.


----------



## Pezking7p

7': bigger companies pay more and promote more. Your wife will waste years of her career waiting to be promoted or expecting them to do something. That has been experience.


----------



## Tim457

7 have her take the offer to the person in charge of hiring at her current job. If they want her they will match or beat. If they still go with the we're deciding in 10 days stuff, that may be true, but if they aren't willing to bend on that to keep her that should tell her something. Or if she can wait out the 10 days for the new job then compare offers once they are in hand. Either way doesn't sound like a bad position to be in.

But wise stuf Stef said.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- Shop layout looks good to me. Work with it awhile,build some stuff…..then see what you think.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7', just have her work both jobs so you can quit yours and hang out in the shop.


----------



## ToddJB

Thank Walden and Red. Outfeed and Metal table have yet to be made. I would like both to be bigger, but I think it would begin to feel pretty cramped.


----------



## widdle

Ha. ^. Todd , looks to be a great space. I didn't notice a dust collector
Although space doesn't seem to be an issue. I pulled my 12 " slider and put in storage,
And just use sleds on the Tableaaw and haven't missed it in sixth months. 
I forget how the quote goes. But learning ones craft in there twenties by working and learning from different people, making money in the thirties and being able to put it in cruise control in your forties is a thought


----------



## chrisstef

That's the smartest damn thing ive heard all day Tony.

My only suggestion is that if youre gonna add a DC into the mix Todd, you may wanna plan to keep your planer, TS, bandsaw, and jointer close together to limit your runs of piping.


----------



## chrisstef

> I pulled my 12 " slider and put in storage
> 
> - widdle


Jus quotin


----------



## widdle

I appreciate you hold in on to it for awhile stefyboy..


----------



## ToddJB

DC, yes, currently nonexistent. There will come a day, I'm sure when I justify the expense and time to put into it, but for now I just neti pot. When I bite the bullet I will likely build a small connected out building that will hold the DC and compressor.

I was thinking something like this:










Edit: My miter saw isn't a slider, where it sits is sunkin down 4 inchs so the top sits flat to the rest of the bench. I made it so I could pull it off and swap it with my hand miter box too. So it really doesn't take up any extra space.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## widdle

Dc' are like spending money on a new sewer line, But actually there pretty cool and you'll be stoked


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, I didn't miss your earlier comment. The door on the left actually leads into another room that is about 350sqft. That is where I keep all of my peasant oriented paraphernalia (and bike shop/poker/darts/other crap).


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't see a coat rack either. Where do you hang your your coat and hat while you are working in the shop?


----------



## ToddJB

I throw them in my wife's parking area. It's my secret way of thumbing my nose at her.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Isn't it enough that she busies herself with shining your boots? Why burden her with picking up your coat and hat too?


----------



## jmartel

Welp I just put in a >$200 order for more veneer thanks to my parents giving me a $150 gift certificate. Going to be lots of wood pr0n photos coming up next week when it gets in. Should be some awesome stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

> Isn t it enough that she busies herself with shining your boots?


No



> Why burden her with picking up your coat and hat too?


Because she's a woman?

On a totally unrelated note. My son is internet famous. He pops up on this sort of list every couple of months. He's #5. Pic was taken 2 Christmas' ago.

http://www.viralnova.com/baby-photo-fails/


----------



## ToddJB

jmart - you spelled "wood prawn" wrong


----------



## AnthonyReed

I see your point.


----------



## 7Footer

^^hahaha, you guys are on fire today.

Todd that is good stuff.

Tony, why didn't I think of that. Perfect idea!

USA!
USA!
USA!


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, did I see the grinder a long ways from the welder-metal working area? It's handy to have it near the lathe, and also handy to have near the metal working area. I worry about grinder sparks in the lathe rubble, too. Maybe another small grinder near the lathe and the bigger one on the other side?
Just $0.02.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, very astute. That is a free standing 10" slow speed grinder that I intend to put white wheels on for the lathe tools. The bench directly above the welder table has a full speed 8" bench grinder that will have a wire wheel and hard coarse stone for metal work.


----------



## chrisstef

Brown trout season is open here in Connecticut.


----------



## shampeon

Stef got a little too relaxed in his pool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Again.


----------



## 7Footer

*"I wuz swimmin' in da water…...an den a big brown shark came….."*

Picked up this 358 at lunch, it's in great shape, just needs a bit of cleaning, saw is surprisingly sharp, and UGE. It's almost complete, only missing one of the rails, everything else looks to be there. Who is pumped? This guy!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - ha. Poop.

7 - man you and Bucket scored nice mitre boxes recently. Looks great.


----------



## chrisstef

Sick score 7!

Mama was none too impressed with babystef giving birth to some blind baby seals in the bath. It was really only a matter of time before it happened.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats bud!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Teach her to waffle smash, then she can make a game out of it instead of being upset.


----------



## ToddJB

Don't blame the Baby for your toddler sized turd.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Looks like the conversation in here is getting kind of crappy again.


----------



## bhog

Lol crazy freaks.

I said the same thing 7 ,Eddie Murphy delirious for points.


----------



## chrisstef

> Don t blame the Baby for your toddler sized turd.
> 
> - ToddJB


Is the size of a ones turd directly proportionate to his level of manliness?


----------



## jmartel

Yes. Didn't anyone teach you that before?


----------



## Pezking7p

Wife and I went out for ice cream. On the drive home, about 5 minutes away from home, she announces she has to poop and tells me to drive fast. I told her if I get pulled over she'll have to poop her pants while the cop watches. "If you get pulled over the cop is going to see a grown ass woman drop trow and ******************** on the side of the road. Just drive!"

I speed home at about a thousand miles an hour, pull up to the house and she throws the car door open and begins this really frenetic waddle to the door. "Waddle of unusual speed" is what she called it.

Now the shower's running so I guess you know how it ended.


----------



## 7Footer

An GI joe got stuck, an GI joe got stuck in da water!

Best stand up ever.

Tony - waffle *stomp*, come on now, ya gotta come on with it.

Edit: lawl Dan, that's some funny sh!t.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dan, that condition is what is known as "a turtle head.


----------



## jmartel

I've always referred to that as "Prarie Dogging"


----------



## chrisstef

Aka ….










The prairie dog.

Dan - watching my wife do the duck walk into the house would be an endless source of trump cards. Fuggin hilarious.


----------



## bhog

She had me at drop trou.


----------



## TerryDowning

First day of Vaca and I was busy in the backyard shop

Worked on the bench









Done except for dog holes and the vices.

Broken down and moved to its new home.









all that was left was the clean up









backyard shop is closed for the summer


----------



## chrisstef

There she is Terry. Home stretch now brother.


----------



## ToddJB

> Is the size of a ones turd directly proportionate to his level of manliness?
> 
> - chrisstef


Defindingly asks the toddler turder…

Dan, I'm pretty sure your new marriage will be over if Hog tells your wife you shared that with us.

Terry, good freaking job, brother. Looks great and you just managed to eek in ahead of Stef with finishing your bench..

Stef, had inspections yet?


----------



## 489tad

Funny stuff there guys. 
Todd I like how you snub your wife by keeping her out of your spray booth. You have to hang some kind of frame from the ceiling. When it's time to spray clamp some plastic to the frame and instant booth. You probably already thought of that. I have a 4×6 shelf hanging from the ceiling and used that to hang plastic for spraying.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan, Yeah I affixed shower curtain hooks to the ceiling that I hook tarp eyelets into.


----------



## jmartel

I'm going to have to remember this when I have kids.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - no inspections yet. The contract we have with the buyer stipulates that they don't need to perform any inspections until we contract on buying a house. This way they don't have to spend money on the inspection in case we don't find a house that's suitable to our liking.

We're kind of down to 2 houses with a 3rd being an outlier. Its been a pretty tough go as of late. There's a couple that are very good, long time (15 years), friends of ours, that are also looking in the same small town with limited inventory and in a very similar price range. It got a little tense over that last week or so with them but as of last night I think weve all moved past it thankfully. It seems like we are either going to slightly over pay for a house or get into something that needs a bit of work. At this point im ready for it to be over one way or another. What should be a very joyous occasion has been full of stress and anxiety. Its been weighing on us pretty good.


----------



## ToddJB

That sucks, Stef. Sorry it's been so stressful. Glad you guys are working through it.

Have you guys thought about pulling resources and buying a commune?


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^that's some hippie talk right there. But if you do form a commune, I want to be your resident blacksmith/brewer. And maybe cabana boy.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Todd. Yea it had been talked about. Split it up bros n hoes style. Resident brewer? Now were talkin!


----------



## ToddJB

Cool barn










Take a closer look at the timber framing


----------



## GMatheson

This fits in perfectly with yesterday's dirty business


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL Pez!

Thanks for the correction 7', sorry to disappoint.

Looks great Terry, well done man.

That sucks Stef, getting into it with friends while all else is going on is totally effed. Hope the seas smooth for you soon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is some amazing work on that barn Todd. What's the story?


----------



## ToddJB

Just ran across it on the interwebz. I don't know the back background of this exact barn, but it's a Bavarian style of framing called Bundwerk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful stuff. I hope you build your shoe shine station using the Bundwerk style.


----------



## ToddJB

Scotty's not been around in awhile. Should we make a blanket of our faces for him to let him know that we miss him?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet he'd like that. You're so thoughtful.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd's just begging for someone to sit on his face.


----------



## ToddJB

Why do you always have to pervert my attempts at kind gestures?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Long story but I am considering changing my tag line to read:

"If you ask me a question I will always give you an answer. We will worry about the validity of the answer at a later date."

What do you think?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think you need to find something better to think about.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, I think cattle are the real anti-christ - always mooing and hoofing about.

Let me know when you would like to debrief about my answer at a later date.


----------



## 7Footer

^^Lawl!!!!!!!

Todd that barn is sweet. The fact that it's called Bundwerk is even better, I dont know why but that word makes me laugh.

Damn, sounds too good to be true it usually is right…. yesterday my buddy found a Sargent 722 in the wild for $19, text me a crappy pic and I said it looks like the blade is missing, but he insisted it was there, I was sooooo excited…. Yeah the blade is missing and apparently finding a 722 iron is like spotting a fuggin' unicorn…. Keep your eyes peeled fellas. Still a pretty bad-A plane though regardless, I'll post some pics when I get some tonight and get it cleaned up a bit.


----------



## chrisstef

Just chuck a Hock in it and call it a day 7. That's provided you haven't become a collector.

BHog sweats bacon grease.


----------



## bhog

Hey 7, how about you keep the plane pics and post some of the Brazilian caramel booty that's Chillin at your house brah ?

Edit

Stef licks it.


----------



## 7Footer

Working on it Hogster, yesterday I had to work while they went to the damn lake.

I dont think a hock will fit otherwise I would. It's got a real weird looking blade. 
This is a 718. (obviously not mine).


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhhhh its a 722 autoset. Why u no say so. Whats the width on the iron bud? You might wanna talk with Terry, I think he collects them. Ive got a 708? autoset at the crib but I don't think the iron will be wide enough.


----------



## 7Footer

TerryR? Yeah it's the auto-set. 2 3/8" according to the interwebz. 
One of the screws that holds the frog in is stuck too, I squirted some juice in there last night to let it soak in, hopefully I can un-seize that mf'er tonight.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea TerryR. From what I remember reading thats a pretty rare bird you got there 7. Ill measure that iron but im 99% positive that, like Tony, its long enough but not wide enough. Might be hittin bottom but aint even touchin the sides.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl. Not enough girth eh?

Yeah very rare, there is 1 718 on ebay, 0 722's.

I'll put out a feeler on the HPOYD thread. Already reached out to Yoda.


----------



## bhog

I thought DonW was into them too.

Stef , teach him how to master creep mode on his phone. Stef taught me, now I'm able to snatch creep mode shots at will. The Jedi stef, once behind the back , upside downed a thumper booty in yogas. Was the real reason I motioned for his man card back.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not long, not wide but just right Stef. Go ahead, ask um.

Stef is a king creep for sure, I've seen evidence too.


----------



## shampeon

You could fabricate a blade out of O1 stock. Would take a little bit of time, but it'd be mostly filing the slots. Then heat treat it/temper it.


----------



## 7Footer

that would be pretty fun. Been wanting to try that ever since I saw that blade you made for the high angle smoother, I still haven't even had to sharpen that thing, stropped it a time or 2 but that's it…. Your bench is tits btw.

Edit: I found an iron for it, but it's in Australia. =/


----------



## ToddJB

Shipping shouldn't be too bad on something like that.


----------



## jmartel

So, after buying the "Go the F*ck to sleep" book for a friend who just got pregnant, Amazon recommended this other gem:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1452103313/ref=s9_cxhsh_co_g14_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=1XJHDKGYMCZXZV3XHAE7&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=1774864282&pf_rd_i=typ01


----------



## KelvinGrove

All right, back to talkin' about tools and kids. That's why I come here. I hate it when you guys get off on one of your, "lets talk about turds" kicks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Really?


----------



## shampeon

Jmartel: my buddy Jory wrote that book. He's written a couple other funny ones, too.

7: Thanks. If you wanted to go down that route, you could make a couple extra autoset irons and sell them to cover the costs.


----------



## bhog

Lol^ I will not be contained.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that really wouldn't be that hard to make, there are no grooves in the back, just 2 slots to adjust it… I just need to find someone with one that I could use as a template, or maybe have someone send me some detailed pictures of them.

Hey Tim, pull the stick out of your ass. I think you should change your sig line to "lets talk about turds"

Speaking of poop. Last night we were out celebrating the wifey's new job, the temporary resident Brazilian had a few drinks in her and started trying to speak more english…. She was trying to tell me that I was talking sh!t but she kept saying…. "you talk poop? you talking poop?"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!
Poop.


----------



## jmartel

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62130

Join it, fools.


----------



## 7Footer

Tim, does phallus talk get you all riled up too? I thought this was worthy of a screen capture, from a game of scrabble the the other day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ So, the results of your Rorschach test are in huh?


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## chrisstef

Thats funny. ^

Now what do u see here?
Penis. 
And here?
Wang. 
And now here?
Johnson.

7 loves all forms.


----------



## widdle

Stef daydreams of Di(k


----------



## 7Footer

Thinking about getting that tattooed on mine. "Thank you for continuing to play with me".


----------



## chrisstef

Youll have to go to the country fair and see the old time asain guy who can write on rice 7.


----------



## KelvinGrove

7, phallus talk is fine…that other stuff is just….well…crappy.


----------



## Buckethead

> Thinking about getting that tattooed on mine. "Thank you for continuing to play with me".
> 
> - 7Footer


If you find a tattoo artist who is willing to do crank work… Run away.


----------



## Airframer

Spent the afternoon enjoying the beautiful weather we are having lately…


----------



## 7Footer

Long grain. lol.

Crank work.
Another one of the things I'm reminded of whenever I hear the word crank, not the best audio quality here but this is 6 minutes of radio gold.


----------



## summerfi

I love my shop. At 6:00 tonight it was 91 degrees outside and 68 degrees in my un-air conditioned shop. Insulation is a good investment.


----------



## woodcox

Yope.









From across the pond…









I covet carving. So I will study a prodigal piece in cherry. I have lots of carving cherry…..


----------



## jmartel

Mmmm, new shiny tools, even if it's not for woodworking. US made, strong enough to lift a truck I bet.










Finally got a matching rear stand to go with my front stand.










I had a cheap chinese rear stand but it was flimsy and wobbled/leaned way more than I wanted it to when I had the bike in the air and no wheel on the back.

This one, I can jump and down on top of the bike and it won't move. They are pricey, though. I paid $100 for the front stand used, and the rear was $160 new. But they are the best ones out there. I'll get too old to ride before these things wear out.

I also have one of their trailer restraint systems. You bolt the plate down to the trailer/truck bed and you don't need any tiedowns. Just roll the bike in, put in the safety pins and you're done.

Not my bike:


----------



## ToddJB

Woodcox, looks productive

Jmart, those things look simple and beefy. I like it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The spud is getting big AF, great picture.

7' is that "crank" guy really that much of a b!tch or is he feigning distress?

I love finding products that work that well Jmart. At that quality point the cost is pretty much negligible and is completely warranted as the years of service progress. Glad you had the chance to replace the inferior one.


----------



## jmartel

Like I said, these are pretty much the "gold" standard (not that it has anything to do with the fact that they are gold colored). You could drop a truck on them and they would be fine. Extra heavy gauge tubing, tig welded together at every joint.

I'm finally in a position where I am able to replace all of my crappy cheap stuff from college with things that are good quality and will last me. It's expensive to do that with everything, though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Expensive, true enough Jmart but I have proof that Stef loves robo Cawk.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - If this dudes radio show is like that frequently he's not very good at his job. Ha. Everything about that clip, dudes story, emails, the guy taping it's heavy breathing in the background - all funny. But the host couldn't roll with any of it. Live radio requires you to be able to be quick on your feet. In 6 minutes of air time he didn't make one good joke.

Jmart - I love quality equipment. But it's weird where I pick and choose. My philosophy keeps shifting. It use to buy the cheapest tool optional and if I wear it out or break it, then I use it enough to merit a quality one. But now I find myself shopping for used tools built in the gold era of tool building - pre-60s. Whats weird though is that I haven't fully adopted that trait. For example all of my wrenches either came for HF or they're Kobalt from Lowes. I could easily have looked for old USA craftsman or the like and found them for the same price - I'm not sure why some things in my mind are exempt from my philosophy on tool buying. Perhaps some tools I don't value highly, or have never seen a performance difference between good and cheap.

All of that to say. I like your lifts and like that your replacing crap (Sorry for bring up crap, Tim).

I'm rambling and mostly nonsensically. Ready for a long weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Robocawk. Ive been outted.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd,

My grand daddy's theory on tools was, "by one….a good one….for now and forever, A-men."

And it is a shame that Craftsman has now become "Crapsman". My dad had wrenches he bought in the 30's that were still being used up to the time my brother sold them for drug money in the 80s and 90s. Hard to find that quality today. Although dopers still seem to be in good supply.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ...up to the time my brother sold them for drug money in the 80s and 90s.-KelvinGrove


Uhg! That totally sucks Tim, sorry man. :-(


----------



## Pezking7p

Was craftsman really that good, or were the alternatives just scarce? Even old craftsman planes are considered pretty inferior to stanley. My dad still has his craftsman wrenches from the 60's and 70's but they all have mold parting lines that have been crappily ground, finish is just generally poor. My kobalt set that cost me $20 in 2005 are polished beautifully and don't have a spec of rust, despite being stored outdoors since I bought them.

Just asking from a philosophical standpoint, not trying to rouse any arguments. Sometimes I feel like I get caught up in the nostalgia and forget about looking at the actual tool.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I cannot attest to the longevity of my Kobalts, BUT I can attest to the longevity to old Craftsman mechanic tools (not planes, which were outsourced anyway). I have a couple cresent wrenches from C-man from back in the day, and yes they have surface rust, but there isn't any marks on the jaws from where a bolt has marred up or tore out on the edges. On the other hand I do see that on some newer cresent wrenches. So it tells me they were using better steel or tempering back then. And I don't think they were super concerned about polishing them up, at least not from what I've seen. Function over fashion. And their lifetime warranty is really where they stood apart. They did that because they believed they build a product that would never need replaced. Companies now do it because they make the stuff so cheap it doesn't matter if they have to replace it.

But the old manufacturing process always surprises me. My old machines are so beautiful in comparison to new tools, but only at a distance. The lathe I'm restore right now, for example, was gorgeously designed, and built like a tank, but when you get up close the casting is super rough. Perhaps, the cost of cleaning them up after casting was too much… I dunno.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pez is always starting sh!t.


----------



## shampeon

Pez: Craftsman was a combo of both. Making decent quality tools with a lifetime warranty readily available to non-pros was pretty novel. They were like the Honda of their time. Maybe it isn't the best, but it's reliably very good, and affordable.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and to answer your question, Pez: Armstrong, Proto, Crescent, SK, Snapon, Cornwell, Mac where all brands available back in the day, but not as readily, and not as inexpensively as Craftsman. I think most of those examples were considered better than Craftsman, but I don't think the valley of quality was a wide betwixt them as it is now.


----------



## Mosquito

> But the old manufacturing process always surprises me. My old machines are so beautiful in comparison to new tools, but only at a distance. The lathe I m restore right now, for example, was gorgeously designed, and built like a tank, but when you get up close the casting is super rough. Perhaps, the cost of cleaning them up after casting cost too much… I dunno.
> 
> - ToddJB


Maybe they cut costs the right way back then. Leave it less refined finish, but leave it high quality. Now it seems like everyone cares too much about what it looks/feels like and is too worried about finish to worry about quality and durability…


----------



## jmartel

I've got a bunch of old Proto/Snap-on sockets, but can't use it. They are all in imperial sizes, and everything I own is metric unless I build it myself with imperial bolts.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm a sh!t stirrer.

Todd, I love old iron, and I wish I had as much as you. The old machines were designed to match popular styles at the time, so they were [are] beautiful. How's the welder?

I think manufacturing processes are much improved over 50 years ago, and in general the quality of the tools is much higher when you compare similar product lines (eg, you would never try to compare a bosch saw to a powermatic).


----------



## shampeon

Exactly, Mos. With the advances in manufacturing and materials science, it should be easier today to make quality tools. But I guess profits are higher with cheaper materials and planned obsolescence.


----------



## ToddJB

> I think manufacturing processes are much improved over 50 years ago, and in general the quality of the tools is much higher when you compare similar product lines (eg, you would never try to compare a bosch saw to a powermatic).
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'm not sure I agree with that. I guess "improved" depends on for whom. It's improved for the manufacturer - more, faster, cheaper. But in no way is it improved for the customer other than available options and maybe shinny-ness. I'm not a wiz at historical inflation pricing, but a C-man table-top saw from the 70's compared to one now I would guess would be comparable in price, but light years different in quality. Same goes for a starter set of mechanic tools, or even anything Delta or Powermatic.

Edit: The welder is still as old and heavy and just sitting there as it was last week and the week before. I need to do some wiring, and a quick internal clean before I fire her up, and there are a couple things on the to-do list ahead of it in line. But I did buy a HF welding helment the other day - very apropos to this convo.


----------



## bhog

Chris loves robocawk


----------



## jmartel

Serious question for you guys.

What's worse, sitting on a cold toilet seat or sitting on one that's still warm from the person before you? Stef, you sit when you pee like the woman you are, could you offer some insight?


----------



## AnthonyReed

A cold seat just seems fresh and is my preference.

See? Loves um.


----------



## bhog

I think most things were made better back in the day too. The cabinet on my '52 uni has gotta be 3/16". My old mechanic tools are a higher quality than the stuff I see now but I don't buy new snap on either.


----------



## bhog

Haa^ I vote cold too.


----------



## ToddJB

I want warm. Feels cozy and doesn't cause shrinkage, and Lord knows I need all the help I can get.


----------



## bhog

Todd, that's a little weird.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I, for one, am glad we have B around here to ferret out weird from normal.


----------



## ToddJB

If a guy can't be honest and vulnerable on the internet, then where can he be?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Anonymity is fertile ground for honor and forthrightness. I am pretty sure Nietzsche said that.


----------



## bhog

Maybe on the warm toilet seat ? Jus sayin'


----------



## ShaneA

Were Hog and Stef sexting?

That is forthrightness, if ever there was…


----------



## bhog

Since were being honest and sharing about toilet seats, I took a crap about 15 mins ago on the 3rd level of my house and just came in from the shop and can smell it on the 1st. Hell yes. I'm not talking whiff either ,I'm talking blew up the whole house. Went all crack fein on 4 donuts at break earlier and I'm glad I got home when I did.

Tony, I'm cutting and had a moment of weakness.


----------



## bhog

Yeah we sext at least 16 times a day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beefcake.

Infecting the entire domicile is worth a brag as I see, nice work.


----------



## chrisstef

Im a cold seat kinda guy. There was a point in time where I did like the puffy padded seats but the spread they provided was inadequate and lead to overconsumption of toilet paper. Ill take a perfect 10 (no splash, 1 wipe) over a half roll event any day of the week regardless of surroundings and circumstances.


----------



## ToddJB

Poor, Tim.


----------



## bhog

Lol.

Tony is a pebble dasher , from all the coconut oil that's used on his soft ball taking self.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Pez. Ian et. al. are right. The deal with Craftsman was not that they were unbreakable. The deal was if you broke one you walked into Sears, picked up a replacement and threw both on the counter. The guy behind the counter would say "Will there be anything else today" as he put your new tool in a bag and the old one it the trash. Back to work, no questions asked.


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW…the worlds best farm wife just called. Guess who picked half a gallon of blackberries this morning?


> Guess who will be firing up the ice cream freezer this weekend


???

Useless calories anyone?


----------



## bhog

Pics of the farm wife? For science n all.


----------



## Airframer

Be careful Kelvin.. I think bhog wants to add some cream to your blackberries…


----------



## theoldfart

Kelvin, add a dash of vodka. Makes the ice cream smoother, reduces the ice crystals. Last batch I made was malted vanilla. Before that I made orange creamsicle. Next up chocolate espresso!


----------



## chrisstef

Whatta you guys use to make the ice cream? Some williams sonoma ish?


----------



## theoldfart

Cheap Cuisineart. Under $100 dinero. Works well.will bring some to Stefapalooza…...


----------



## KelvinGrove

An honest to god, White Mountain ice cream freezer. They will last 100 years if mauntained.

Pucs if faem wife to follow


----------



## Airframer

I'll just leave this here…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Dude…why did you do that?


----------



## chrisstef

Its beginning to bother me that i cant see vids on my phone. Link me AF.


----------



## theoldfart

Didn't play it, eyes already hurtin'


----------



## ShaneA

I will never get that time back.


----------



## Airframer

Here you go Stef 



 I'd hate for you to be left out.

Not sure what the problem is… I figured everyone would be supportive of Tony's stage debut!


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. That was like lady gaga meets liberace in some on stage mash up of stomp and the vagina monologues. What im having a tough time with is how you stumbled upon that fine piece of entertainment eric.


----------



## bhog

What kinda stuff you into buddy? Woah, I didn't go too deep ,just lifted and was scared that a phantom rager would strike then I'd be scared for life.


----------



## Airframer

Mad Skillz bro…. mad skillz…


----------



## Airframer

Really? Too weird for SOTS? I feel accomplished today.

Happy 4th of July weekend folks.. Remember to support your troops….... except Steve.. that guy is a dick!


----------



## theoldfart

who's a deeck?


----------



## ToddJB

Steve.


----------



## theoldfart

Steve's really a deeck? i didn't know, out of the loop i guess.


----------



## Buckethead

Kev, I have it on good authority that Steve = Dick. ( Although I had previously though that it was Richard.)


----------



## theoldfart

So tools packed, truck's gassed up, beer's in the cooler and it's off to Lie Nielson tomorrow. Red i'll send ya pictures of everything you don't have, probably not much!

Right now going out for a banana split, it's hot here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, I want to unsee that…. Suggestions, pls.


----------



## jmartel

1:00 is how hog rings the dinner bell.


----------



## Airframer

Wow! 5 Stars for speed on that Gif Jmart! Much applause!

Yes Steve… he knows what he did…


----------



## bhog

Lol. Jmart for the win. I lol'd 3 times while trying to hide it back. Well done.


----------



## jmartel

I must confess that I didn't make the gif. I had just seen it prior to today.


----------



## Buckethead

Oh dear. I suppose I should rejoice that I don't see many videos on my iOS tablet. I did see the gif. (Pronounced gif, for those who didn't know)

Kevin, have a great time at LN, and try not to show them Eric's dowel testing technique.


----------



## chrisstef

That dude wouldnt even touch the sides if that was Tonys b-hole. Huge lawl jmart!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Actually, Bucket, those of us who pronounce it "gif" are mispronouncing it according to the creator of the format. He called it "jif." Then, I guess he gave up trying to correct people.


----------



## Pezking7p

Showed up at home and found this waiting on the table for me.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Was this expected? A gift? Magic? She's pretty.


----------



## Pezking7p

Holy cow that video. I'd see part of it before but only the funny parts. It's just….odd.

Billy, unexpected. Wifey bought it.


----------



## chrisstef

1-202-297-3678. My wifes number. Have yours call mine Dan. Please. For me?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Wow, awesome!


----------



## theoldfart

Damnm Dan, you must be really good!


----------



## ToddJB

Must have been ordered before the poo story was shared.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

^LOL


----------



## Buckethead

Ninja… I did pronounce it gif. You just used the letter j to help emphasize. It's gif. Promise.


----------



## Pezking7p

Gif…gif gif…nope I'm not hearing it.

We are bumping music and drinking wine…a mood caught me and I upside down twerked. Yep.


----------



## bhog

^ what? Proof bro.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, since Hog asked…here are some pics of the farm wife.










What she has going here is 40 pounds of pork belly which, 3 days before this picture was taken was running around in our back yard.










And here she has it hanging in the cold smoker.










And later at the local BBQ cook off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha. .. nice Jmart.

I've not watched the video yet.

Stef lies.

Congratulations Pez!

Hope you have a great time Kevin.


----------



## jmartel

> My wifes number. Have yours call mine Dan. Please. For me?
> 
> - chrisstef


But first, lemme take a dick pic.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dog sitting for the weekend….

......

.....









It looks like a damn guinnea pig.

EDIT: upside down dog sitting ftw!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Is this your idea of upside down twerking? I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## Pezking7p

Inconceivable!


----------



## shampeon

Speaking of old iron, finally got my Walker-Turner drill press back together today.









This one was sitting in a brake shop in San Carlos for 15 years, waiting for its owner to come pick it up. It was black when I got it, and I was surprised as anyone to find the pale blue paint underneath the crud. Replaced the washing machine motor with a real W-T Driver motor.


----------



## jmartel

95% finished. Just need to add the dude's name on the bottom and then it's ready for glue-up. I always fail to realize just how big things are when I give dimensions.


----------



## ToddJB

Ian, awesome. Those aren't an original levers are they? Cause they're way more bad ass in a pirate ship kind of way than anything I've seen on a DP.


----------



## summerfi

jmart - what kind of glue do you use? You do beautiful work.


----------



## shampeon

Todd: yeah, those are the originals. The earliest W-T drill presses had the captain's wheel levers, I think from the mid- to late-1930s. Makes me want to drink grog and sing a sea chanty.


----------



## jmartel

Bob, currently there is no glue on the panel. It's just veneer tape holding everything together. And the veneer tape is only put on until you laminate the veneer panel to your backer. For that I use Titebond cold press glue. It's a bit thicker than Titebond II so there's less squeezeout in the gaps that will soak the top of the veneer and mess up finishes. You can't sand it out since the veneer is already super thin.


----------



## summerfi

Do you use a vacuum press? If not, how do you get the veneer to lay flat while the glue is drying?


----------



## jmartel

Sandwich it between a few layers of MDF/Plywood, and use a crapload of clamps and cauls.

This is what the show face currently looks like with all the veneer tape I was telling you about:










Notice the piece of veneer that fell off and landed in the cat's water dish.


----------



## chrisstef

Cross post:

I got a question for the group. Ive got a small 20" harvey peace that im in the process of removing all the teeth from and need to decide how to file it. It was originally a 10 ppi rip? saw (its that bad). Considering ive got both full size and panel size rips and crosscuts, does anyone feel it would be useful to file this one hybrid at 11 ppi?

Ill be utilizing the spacing template from blackburn's website.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love panel saws, and a hybrid might be the dog's bullocks for handy. I say go for it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Agree with smitty. Do eeet!


----------



## chrisstef

With that kind of endorsement consider it done! Thanks fellas. It'll get 10 degrees of rake and 17 degrees of fleam. Done deal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

'merica!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea. ^

Were gonna celebrate with 1-3" of rain here in Ct. Think im gonna scoop me up a charcoal grill in preparation for a sunday meat fest. Thinkin the little 22" weber joint. Im kind of a charcoal rookie so im down for any and all advice.

Get cher 4th on gang!


----------



## Pezking7p

Hard to go wrong with a weber. Just remember those holes on the top/bottom control temperature. Mean no offense but it's something I never realized until I got my green egg and did more than just burgers.


----------



## ShaneA

http://www.lowes.com/pd_44754-49769-2121_0__?productId=3033621&Ntt=charcoal+grills&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dcharcoal%2Bgrills&facetInfo=

I would get one of these guys. Cast iron grates, a bit more surface area, a secondary rack. You can pull off more indirect grilling with a guy like this. The Webers are just a bit small, unless you spring bigger bucks for larger models.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm. Interesting shane. Itll be a secondary grill for me but id like to use it mostly for indirect grilling and smoking. You bring up a good point on the surface area. Gots me thinkin now.


----------



## ShaneA

I had that one for years, finally wore it out and then got the larger model. You can build small piles of charcoal/woodchunks on the outer left/right sides. Put a large cut in the middles and hover at desired temp for a while. Add coals every 45mins or so.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, Weber large kettle grill, cowboy hardwood charcoal. Baskets so you can move the fire around. Been using this setup for several years with great success.


----------



## woodcox

My morning freebie.


----------



## Tim457

Shane I've been wanting one of those with the side firebox so you can do the real indirect cooking and smoking at 250 degrees and whatnot. Kevin tell me about the baskets. How do you get enough space in a kettle grill to do indirect cooking?

Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## bhog

Hey all , hope everybody has some good safe fun today.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim









The baskets are semi circles so they can go up against the sides. They are from Webber.


----------



## ShaneA

You can buy the side firebox as an accessory. I only used it a couple times on my first unit. Gets a bit hungry for charcoal/wood. However, it leaves a tremendous amount more grate space for larger/multiple cuts. The main advantage as I see it is surface area, and then the raised grate area. You have way more fire/heat options. And I am a fan of cast iron grates too. Multiple steaks, no problem. Indirect, no problem.


----------



## Buckethead

Happy 2014th Birthday, America! They hate us for our FREEDOM!


----------



## GMatheson

I say splurge and get one of these beasts Stef










I've been wanting one for years and finally pulled the trigger a few months ago. Haven't turned my gas grill on since. Did a nice 11 pound capon on it yesterday.










Sunday I'll be smoking 10 racks of ribs.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa thats a beast greg! I think if the time comes for something of that size ill conspire with my cousin and have him custom weld one up out of a 55 gal drum. Its rare that im cooking for more than 3-6 at a time so a ton of surface isnt a huge requirement for me. That capon looks might tasty.


----------



## GMatheson

I was going to get the smaller size but the wife decided I wanted this bigger one (who am I to argue when she says to upgrade). I didn't think I needed all this surface area either but once you start adding your veggies and other sides it really fills up fast.


----------



## Airframer

Bucket…. might want to check your math on that?

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## Airframer




----------



## ShaneA

Nice Greg. I dig that set up. The surface area just provides the most flexibility, and makes things easier. I haven't turned on my gas grill in prolly 5 or 6 yrs. Hell, even hot dogs taste better on charcoal or wood.


----------



## bhog

Getting some much needed shop time. I started on this at least 18 months ago. I tinker on it here and there then put it back in a drawer.


----------



## chrisstef

Whasdat hog?


----------



## shampeon

Spokeshave?


----------



## Tim457

I'm so lazy with the grill though that gas is so appealing because it's ready right away. A gas grill with wood chips added is better to me than quick cooking over charcoal anyway. It's the slow cooking where the hardwood charcoal wins out.

Looks like it to me too, Ian. I wouldn't have seen it if you didn't say it.


----------



## 489tad

Happy 4th fellas! Nice roasted bird. I just go back from a metric century. Beautiful day with almost no wind. Working on my second pale ale. I burn something on the grill later.


----------



## racerglen

Nice vids A.F., might scare the children though especialy the second ;-)
Hapy 4th y'all from north of the 49th !


----------



## bhog

Yep it's a spokeshave and I'm getting closer. Did take a few shavings with it.


----------



## jmartel

And veneer work is completed, finally. I wasn't a huge fan of personalizing it with the recipient's name, but who am I to tell a customer no when I don't think it'll look as good? I had to stand on a stool to get the whole thing in one photo. I realized afterwards that the O in Red Sox should have been tilted more as there's a bit too much space between the bottom of the O and the X. Oh well.










Now I just need to laminate it to the backing without messing it up.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

jmart that really turned out amazing


----------



## jmartel

I'm pretty happy with it. Now I just gotta make sure to not F it up when I glue it up like I did on the first serving tray I did for my dad.

The photo doesn't really show the burl too well that I used for the BOSTON letters. I love walnut burl. Probably more than any other type of wood.


----------



## bhog

Nice work jizzmart.










Got it roughed out earlier then had to talk to my ex for an hr then my wife for 30 mins now ima lift and get my swole on. Got wifey on grill duty.


----------



## jmartel

And now we wait…


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds as though it would require some decompression Hog,


----------



## chrisstef

Lol hog. I agree with T, id needs some serious alone time after that kinda talk session. HD was out of that charbroil joint so i went with the 22" weber and some lump charcoal.

You know you got kids and youre gettin old when a 9 oclock meet up with an old out of town buddy gives you pause and thoughts of rescheduling.


----------



## woodcox

Traded up in the world today.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice lookin jeep woodcox. Were on our 4th jeep between me and the wife. Wrangler, che che, grand che che , and a liberty. We loves our jeeps.


----------



## jmartel

I hate liberty's with a passion. Ours makes me mad enough that I'll never buy another chrysler product.

Next car for us is probably going to be a Subaru Forester.


----------



## Pezking7p

Wifey commented on a jeep today. Maybe I should buy one?

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## bhog

That's what Tony calls "active art"


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know it!


----------



## chrisstef

Thats friggin hilarious. "Here kitty kitty".


----------



## jmartel

Well, looks like I need to attempt a repair this weekend. The white baseball had some sandthrough because it was wavy.

Effing hell.


----------



## bhog

Leave it bro. Looks like character to me.


----------



## woodcox

My first mopar. Gonna put pipes on it tomorrow at work cuz she is just to quiet. Che Che carpayment and wifey needs a camp payment! Independent suspension and towing a trailer are gonna be new for me.


----------



## ToddJB

I agree with Hog. Leave it. Looks like the ball had been through a game.


----------



## theoldfart

Continuing saga on the LN trip. Drove five hours in driving rain, truck hydroplaned , scared the fecal matter outta me, finally get here and campground claims my credit card didn't go through and they "tried" to call me on my cell and that didn't work. Found a dive of a motel for the night. The upside is finding an awesome diner.

More to come tomorrow


----------



## Pezking7p

Leave the baseball. I think it looks good.

Kev where are you?


----------



## theoldfart

Couple of miles down US1 from Lie Nielson in Maine


----------



## AnthonyReed

Leave it Jmart. I agree with Todd's agreeing with Hog. Game weathered ball, it's good.

Sorry for the troubles Kevin.


----------



## Buckethead

And one more vote for leaving it. It looks fantastic. I'm suddenly hungry for a hot dog and some apple pie. Perhaps I'll hop in the Chevy to get them.


----------



## Pezking7p

At least Maine is beautiful. Hope you stay dry. Did you see tha crazy new destroyer they are building in bath? If you have a chance, you should check it out on your way back. It's really weird.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- little late, but a big congrats on the LN no 7. I friggin love mine. You'll be glad you have it come bench flattening time.

Happy 4th.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Shop time on a fine weather day in North GA. Project is coming right along. With any luck…pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, drove right by but didn't see it,rain and fog cut down the visibility.


----------



## jmartel

Well after that photo was taken, I couldn't let it be. I put some denatured alcohol on it to see what it would look like with finish and it picked up some of the bloodwood dust and got it all throughout the baseball making it look worse. If I can manage to get the red dust out, I'll leave it. We'll see though. Sanding with 220 didn't do much for it.

Getting ready to head out to the track again tonight.


----------



## 7Footer

Man 1 day and almost 200 posts behind….

I'll have to watch the vidz and gifs when I get home… Up in Long Beach WA for the 4th…

Todd here's the deal about Jim Rome, so he used to have a producer named Travis Rodgers who would let inappropriate calls and emails through to Jim just to throw him off, T-Rodg has since gotten his own sports show, and honestly he's absolutely hilarious… Anyway it doesn't happen often, but there are a few moments like that where he just gets thrown off and it's friggin radio gold. Rome is one of those where if you start listening to his show he says give it two weeks and if you still don't like it then it's not for you. He's my favorite but def. Not for everyone.

Happy 4th all!


----------



## bhog

Used to go to Long Beach quite a bit when I was younger. I'd let Tony give me a knuckled gummer for some frickin taffy man.


----------



## jordanp

Happy 4th ladies


----------



## chrisstef

79 and sunny with a 10-15 mph breeze. Underpants

Had a pretty cool moment last night. Have an old friend in town last night who now lives in virginia. So i met him out at his folks place and had his 5 year old daughter ask for me to make her a name plaque like the one i had made for her baby sister when she was born. "Chris can you make me a thingy like baby lalya's please". All other shoperations will cease for this special request.


----------



## theoldfart

It's a tough life


----------



## Airframer

Whatcha makin' ?


----------



## chrisstef

> Whatcha makin ?
> 
> - Airframer


Eyes at the schwarz. "His beard is dreamy"


----------



## ToddJB

Do you just show up at these things and they provide tools and materials?


----------



## ToddJB

Staff, that's quite the complement you received.


----------



## racerglen

No kidding Steph, that's a huge vote of confidence, you obviously attract the younger ladies for your skill and finish qualities ;-)

Kevin, looks like a blast, "Proudly Canadian"! ..nice T shirt there..not sure about the blue maple leaf though.
Any plans to bring "stuff" home with you or are we just testn'and tunin' ?


----------



## Airframer

Absolutely Stef! Now you get to finally build something on your workben… oh wait.. nvm..


----------



## bhog




----------



## john2005

> Absolutely Stef! Now you get to finally build something on your workben… oh wait.. nvm..
> 
> - Airframer


HAHAHA, Eric


----------



## SASmith

Looks good, hog. How does it cut?


----------



## bhog

It cut good for being the factory grind. I still gotta hit it on the strop after I finish it. Gonna sand it back later and see where I wanna go with it as far as color. Will get french polished either way.


----------



## SASmith

Where did you get the iron/hardware?


----------



## chrisstef

Wheres ya get the iron for the shave hog?

Real nice eric. Reaallll nice. Lol.


----------



## bhog

Dry










Wet

Prob gonna do a touch of red in it.


----------



## bhog

Lee valley , it's the small kit I think.


----------



## bhog

I like it.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill echo that hog. Looks badass. Much deepness.


----------



## Buckethead

Depth


----------



## widdle

Nice spoke there hog..
That first video reminded me of how bhoq felt on the third hello when he dialed stefs old lady's number and she picked up..


----------



## shampeon

Some velvety quilt there, hog.


----------



## widdle

I like to stop at home depot on the way to those lie nielsen hand tool events and get a set of those canvass homer bags and drop about thirty bucks on some fresh plastic measuring and marking tools. Then i take over a bench and all the lumber and build a giant birdhouse..and stink eye anyone that tries to move in on my scene..good fun..


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys. Gonna boyoing when I hit it with lac.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well the project is not done yet but it is far enough along that I am convinced it won't collapse so it is time for the debut.

About two to three months ago, Walden was going on about a tool chest and a lack of floor space. ToddJB chimed in and said, "Walden - My vote is higher too. Never view a space by square feet, cubic feet is where its at. Tool chest… nah… tool armoire.".

At the time I was starting a project for a clamp rack and falling all over the crap in my shop (such as it is). So I figured, Why not a tool armoire?

First I built the frame and the drawers. It was a good chance to try out my dovetail jig I got for Christmas.



















Next, the skin



















The the face frames and door fronts.










And late today, a test fit in the saw till. This drawer is no where near as deep as the drawer front would indicate. The bottom is held up about 2 inches and has slots cut so that my circular saws sit flat.



















I still have to build the racks for the top section though, but tomorrow I'll move it into place and fill 'er up.

Thanks to Todd and Walden for the idea.


----------



## Buckethead

Sweet, Tim. An excellent plan, and good looking armoire.


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice, Tim. So the top is going to be a till?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dan,

I was not sure until I was at home depot yesterday. I saw this.










The roll out spice rack is just what I need. The top will have 4 of them for storage of fasteners and other box/can stuff. It will have simple doors over it to keep out the dust and make it look neat.

BTW. The dimensions are 72 high, and 41X17 inside the drawer boxes.


----------



## bhog

Nice tool home Dan.


----------



## theoldfart

Building a small Dutch Tool Chest. Not sure what I'll bring home. Brought my own tools, but they have their entire line available for use. Eyeing the small router plane and inlay cutters as well as saw files.


----------



## Airframer

Well hey! Here is one for the Foamers and the Plane Spotters!

http://www.king5.com/news/Train-derails-with-aircraft-parts-265866171.html


----------



## ToddJB

Hog, spoke shave looks baller

Tim, looking good. But where are you storing the clamps that spurred this organizational armour?


----------



## Pezking7p

For your viewing pleasure:


----------



## summerfi

That derailment is about 30 miles from me. A few years ago they had a derailment of cars carrying chlorine in the same area, and evacuated the town my inlaws live in for several days.


----------



## Pezking7p

I suppose on some level I know that chlorine MUST be transported, but it just seems irresponsible. Sometimes I pass the tanker carrying liquid oxygen and I try not to think about what would happen if he crashed that truck.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's the unspoken fear for railroaders- your either gonna hit something so small (automobiles) that it won't matter. Or…you gonna hit something so explosive or toxic, that it will matter.


----------



## john2005

> I like to stop at home depot on the way to those lie nielsen hand tool events and get a set of those canvass homer bags and drop about thirty bucks on some fresh plastic measuring and marking tools. Then i take over a bench and all the lumber and build a giant birdhouse..and stink eye anyone that tries to move in on my scene..good fun..
> 
> - widdle


I like your style.


----------



## jmartel

Man what a fun day.



















Made it up to advanced/expert group today. Wasn't so much as them bumping me up, but more of me going out anyway and them not noticing. But, I wasn't the slowest person in advanced, so I'm considering myself staying in advanced group from now on.


----------



## racerglen

Always good to advance yourself Jmart ! What's the break between the groups ? Lap times I'm guessing..


----------



## Pezking7p

Lap times and control, glen. They want to make sure when you pass/get passed in a corner you're not going to cause an accident every time.


----------



## chrisstef

Steady chillin.


----------



## Pezking7p

What's in it?


----------



## jmartel

Like dan said, lap times, lines, consistency, etc.

Unfortunately, I was apparently having problems with my GoPro and didn't get any sessions on video. There was some really great footage, too. Had a friend that went down in front of me and I had to go between him and the bike, some pretty fast laps, doing 150ish down the straight, another friend passing me while flipping the bird the whole time (as if being passed on a smaller bike isn't insult enough), and me hitting the kerbing and popping a wheelie while leaned over, landing crossed up, and crapping myself as the whole front end starts shaking and wobbling back and forth at ~100mph.

But I'm pretty sure I'll have some good photos from yesterday at least. Just waiting till those come out.

On the second photo, you can see a bike at the top of the hill to give a scale on how big the drop is. It's something like a 40 foot drop from the left hand turn at the top to the bottom of the right hand turn at the bottom.


----------



## racerglen

Probably curing the paint on sumthing..


----------



## chrisstef

Hot dogs to start and aBout to be a rack of ribs followed by chicken quarters, fresh corn, squash and asparagus.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats jmart.


----------



## bhog

Finished up the spoke


----------



## 489tad

Nice job Hog.


----------



## Pezking7p

Shave looks sweet hog.

Good god, time for a break. Then start milling stretchers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice tool build, B. That wood is hoss.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys.

Smitt I have it on good authority that there is a piece close to it in your shop. Somewhere.


----------



## ToddJB

Great job, Hog. Did those thumb screws come with a kit?

Dan, looking good, bud


----------



## chrisstef

Solid weekend strength gents. Lots of good work being done. None in my shop but i thank you guys for picking up my slack.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And it is treasured, Mr. Hog. Really.

Dead - center of the frame, look closely:










And here:

I


----------



## bhog

Good deal. It looks at home.

Ya Todd the small spoke kit from veritas.


----------



## chrisstef

Mmhmmm. Funk soul brotha.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## bhog

Like , wow scoob.

Sadly I don't have one of my own to post, lol. I made a really killer one for my neighbor out of quilted big leaf with a quilted mahogany stand. Was stellar. I have a walnut one I started awhile back but I lost interest. I use a jar for my grease pot lol.


----------



## bhog

I spy some walnut shavings Smitt, whatcha workin on?


----------



## chrisstef

Heyy yo! Now if youd just pass a lil but of your squills smitty, id be good.


----------



## Pezking7p

I love my power jointer. It works its but off and never gives any fuss. I wish all my tools were this pleasant to use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just leftovers from the #9 workout, B. Nothing in queue at the moment…


----------



## bhog

I'm not sure what to start on. Was thinking of making a couple shaker end tables for my upstairs living room. Figured maple and some walnut.


----------



## jmartel

I only have 1 SW chisel and no greasebox, so I can't get in on that love-fest.

Also, I'm convinced that there's a few members on here who keep a bag of plane shavings to sprinkle around whenever they are taking photos to make them look like they are actually working. That's right, stef. I'm calling you out.


----------



## Airframer

Jmart - Do you SEE how clean his bench actually is? His mom has seen more action (at Hogs house) in the last year than that thing has!


----------



## TheFridge

Someone just got served


----------



## jmartel

That'll leave a mark.


----------



## bhog

I'm not denying it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dueling grease boxes, nice!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, you can take this one a lot of ways…..


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, thanks for the heads up on the destroyer at Bath. Funkiest one i've eve seen, I assume the strange profile is to thwart radar. Doesn't even look seaworthy.


----------



## jmartel

You talking about the DDG-1000? Zumwalt class? That thing is a waste of money. I'm glad the Navy abandoned their plans for more and is getting more Arleigh-Burke class destroyers instead.


----------



## chrisstef

Poppin a bottle tonight. Pending inspections, we've successfully bought and sold. Closings set or the end of August. Maybe now I can get my head back in the game at work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding brother. Congratulations!


----------



## theoldfart

Jmart, spell checker thinks your Kmart. I wouldn't know the diff. Thing looked like a truncated pyramid on a barge.

Stef, congrats. Doin' the bench now ? Hehe


----------



## KelvinGrove

Congratulations Stef.


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats dood!

Omg Hog that spoke is killer, love it. Same with those grease pots, me likey, me want.

Eric's 'weirdest vid ever' is right up there. I've seen the gif that jmart posted on tosh.0 i think it was, man that is some weird ish though.

I actually went back and skimmed through all those 200+ posts I missed over the weekend, I may have been a tad bit drunk when I was trying to read them on my phone. No where near as hammered as our Brazilian friend though she got straight up blackout drunk on Saturday after Brasil won the game, it was pretty hilarious, unfortunately I don't have any pics/vids (working on it though Hog, there's evidence on the wife's phone, nothing too exciting, just her passed out and trying to walk), she must've taken a good 8 or more shots plus the vodka/red bulls and beers during the game. 5 of us polished off a half gallon of Absolute and 1/5 of Sambuca in one night, plus beers, and we weren't even planning on that happening….. Anyway middle of the afternoon this girl is just fall down drunk, running around dancing, screaming "Brasilllllll, is crrraazzzzyyyyy" .... we walked down to the beach and she fell at least 4 times, then she took a nap, on the beach. She woke up a few hours later, and for about 3 hours she just kept saying "I sorry! So sorry! I no remember nada!" It was a spectacle though, we basically had to carry her back to the house from the beach.

Today has sucked, we had an accident on Thursday morning (No one hurt thankfully, but the helicopter is totaled.), scary stuff though, word travels fast in the aviation biz, phone has been ringing off the hook this morning.


----------



## theoldfart

Noah, try Sambucca along with double espressos. Wide awake drunk, did myself in a few tilmes with those in my misspent yute.


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Stef! We've just accepted an offer on a 4-plex we own. Been listed for a year. Cross fingers for the inspection and closing end of July.

7' - Sorry about the accident, but glad no one was hurt. Does your company do any fire work in the summers? If so I may see you out there sometime.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - F'n A, Cotton! When do them spections happen?

7 - Downed copters, no bueno.


----------



## TheFridge

Downed helicopters make me think of "The Wolf of Wall Street"


----------



## ToddJB

Not "Black Hawk Down"? Odd

Bob, tired of being a slum lord?


----------



## summerfi

Yup.


----------



## 7Footer

sambuca mixed in with the espresso or sambuca and an espresso on the side? sounds like a strange combo either way, but I trust the ways of the Old Fart.

A few months ago my friend and I drank a bunch of sambuca and then went to a Blazer game here and continued drinking…. Later that night I thought I met George Clinton….... It was a homeless guy, we were at Wendy's.


----------



## chrisstef

> Noah, try Sambucca along with double espressos. Wide awake drunk, did myself in a few tilmes with those in my misspent yute.
> 
> - theoldfart


My grandfather used to refer to the Sambucca solely as sugar for the black coffee. "Pass the sugar" "Go get the sugar out of the cabinet will ya Chris". Ya put the 'Buca into the coffee 7. I like the black Sambuca over the clear.

Thanks for the congrats fellas Ill be very happy to put all this stress and angst behind me. Had a rough couple of months there. Inspections are probably 2-3 weeks out Todd. Just put in a call to a guy that did our last inspection and waiting to hear back. Then its off to the broker and the bank.

Double edit - congrats Bob.


----------



## Buckethead

¡Felicidades! steph!


----------



## Mosquito

Got the bedframe done this weekend, so now I have my shop back. 


















Was a little tight in there with it on the floor in the shop lol


----------



## chrisstef

Ha, thinking about my grandfather and black coffee (dunno why it was never called espresso) always makes me smile. Many a night were spent around the table on Birch St. drinking black coffee, eating pastry, and playing pinochle. I still cant figure out how the hell that game was really played.

I gotta say that I feel a pretty big weight lifted off the old shoulders now that we've got contracts. Inspections I can deal with. Miserable wife I cannot. Its kinda funny that Shane said the first offer is always the best. In both cases, buying and selling, it was first offers that stuck in the end. Ive got a double IPA at 10.8% that im going to ingest this evening as I wield some sharp chisels.

Now im done being all emotional … To the tune of Queen:

"Fat bottom dudes make bhogs world go round. Get on your knees and ride …"


----------



## AnthonyReed

"That is some good clean family fun there, eh, Cot?"

Grats Bob!

Hahah @ "sugar".

Nice work Mos. Looks like it would withstand a Hog mauling.


----------



## Mosquito

All construction pine, 2×4's and 2×6's. Should work lol At least until we get our own place and bedroom set


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, pass the sugar. I'll try it one of these days, it's not too often that the ' buca comes out.

Nice little bed there Mos.

Bob we do a little bit of fire work, but mainly only because a couple of our big customers require it. We did some in the past but never a lot, we fly smaller helicopters, Bell 47's and Hiller 12E's, all soloys. We stick mostly to fertilizing and spraying in for private timber companies, almost all forestry stuff. We do a little work in MT, not a lot though… Did a job next to some crazy huge resort out there in the middle of nowhere a couple years ago but I'm drawing a blank on the name.

Crash - Amazes me that no one was hurt looking at that wreckage.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - what happens in situations like that. Is he sited? Is there a legal investigation and such?


----------



## summerfi

Wow! That was an OLD Bell. I've ridden in one of those. Here's a pic of me in 1970.


----------



## Buckethead

A mess to clean up, but everybody gets to go home to loved ones.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah we've only got two Bells left now, the rest are all Hillers, the Bell's are WAY smoother of a ride. Those little helicopters were some of the best ever made though, they are great workhorses and reasonable to operate. We'd buy that ship right there in a heartbeat if it's still around! You a pilot?

No citations (unless the pilot had something in his system), just a lot of insurance dealings and a lot of lost $$ from the helicopter. There's an FAA investigation, an NTSB agent, local sheriffs and fire departments. We weren't able to move any of the wreckage until the FAA gets there and clears it, it happened at 8am and we couldn't move anything until mid afternoon. It's far worse and more complicated (FAA wise) if there are any sort of serious injuries. One of the worst things is that we don't like any press, we don't advertise at all, and the two fire departments that came out to the scene had some idiots take a bunch of pictures and share them on Facebook, before the FAA even got there…. And that's why the news got hold of the story, it was on all 5 major news outlets within an hour of it happening…. Just sucks because most of them don't even have the story right, they're just looking for a story. Even though the pilot wasn't seriously injured it's still pretty unprofessional for those guys to do that… What caused the crash was a hydraulic line for the bucket hanging below got caught on the skid, and so the helicopter just went right over on its side when he began to lift up. It shouldn't have happened though, something that easily should have been avoided.


----------



## summerfi

Nooo, not a pilot, but I used to fly a lot for my job. I hate flying now. Too many of my friends didn't come back.


----------



## Pezking7p

Congrats on your home sales fellas. Sold my duplex last year so I know the feeling.

Lawl @ George Clinton at Wendy's. Must have been a good "blazer" game.


----------



## summerfi

It's a shame that ship made it all those years and finally ended up like that.

I was on a fire once where we had a fatal helicopter crash. Our guys immediately headed for the scene, and when they got there there were already media heading away from the scene with cameras in their hands. Unbelievable. I called them and begged them not to print pictures before the families were notified, but they did anyway. At least the pictures didn't show the tail number.


----------



## palaswood

Looks bomb dizzle Mos! Now thats a practical project.

Speaking of practical projects - the filthy shop got a useful and much needed addition this weekend - here's to a tidier workbench! (we can all use one)


----------



## 489tad

Congrats Stef, I'll drink one for you.

7 I'm glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Tim457

Wow, helicopter crash doesn't often go together with everyone walks away fine. That's nuts, but great.

Congrats stef, but you haven't said anything about what the new place is like. I hope you're not just settling for the bar closing time leftovers.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Dan.

Nah no settling on this one. Its the one we wanted. 5 minutes to the in laws, block over from wifes bff, close(ish) to the highway, flat lot, 1000 sqft unfinished basement for a shop, and a koi pond lol. Anyone into koi fish cause i aint. House was built in 88. Its got everything we need and then some. Best part is our monthly only goes up like $40 a month and we'll save $75 a week on switching daycare centers.


----------



## widdle

stoked ^


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, not to worry. Cranes, Herons and raccoons will take care of the fish problem. 1,000 sq ft, outstanding.


----------



## ShaneA

Walkout basement, or are you lugging stuff down the stairs?

Congratulations and hopes for smooth sailing.


----------



## bhog

Stef is a ball drainer ( catcher ). Congrats on the house you big sissy.


----------



## chrisstef

Tough part is that its not a walk out shane. Down the bilco (hatch for you midwesterners ).

Ill fly you out to help me move if you dont watch your mouth Hogskins.


----------



## theoldfart

Lugging stuf down is not hard, it's the lug up that'll kill ya. Down you cam slide it on a sheet of plywood, not so easy on the up side.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - 200 amp box? Have you negotiated all 1000sqft?

Any you blokes have 30' of 8/3 SOOW cable wiring laying around that you want to donate to my welder rebuild? Stuff ain't cheap.


----------



## chrisstef

200 indeed todd. Im in negotiations now but id say 3/4 is gonna be dedicated shop space. The attic is actually finished space that was used as an office so that will serve as all the storage for us.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, I have none. I remember the wire to run power to my shop was pretty brutal. How much is the soow?


----------



## ToddJB

Dan - For 8/3 its in the $3-5 per foot range.

Stef - 750 ain't nothing to shake a stick at. That's awesome man.


----------



## ToddJB

Is the other 250 where you will do your hot yoga?


----------



## Pezking7p

Brutal. Things going to look sweet though. How are you planning to paint it? I'm trying to live vicariously through your old iron.


----------



## bhog

Lol. I may consider if you buy the ticket, and keep me hydrated while I soil and completely ruin your wife ( sexually ).


----------



## Airframer

Do you want him next to the bed pit crew style? Bottle of water with a long straw in hand.. quick change condoms at the ready? Pretty sure he is down with that…


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I'm not sure about paint. I think a jade green would look awesome, or rustolum Verde green, but the tag is a blue-ish color so I'm not sure if that would clash. I have some industrial high gloss black if I wanted to keep it truer to form. But I can resist color on that old deco style.


----------



## Pezking7p

Those two are just itching for a reason to get naked together. I'm guessing the no eye contact/staring rule doesn't apply to that little ménage a hog.


----------



## bhog

Eric, you read my mind, exactly.

Edit, lol I was gonna say something about no staring too.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm feeling the green. Got me to look up Art Deco in general, which could make some really cool furniture.


----------



## SamuelP

Anyone with a garage shop*
Looking for cheap ideas to cool a garage shop down. Moved down here to Fla where 85 degree nights are the norm.

Have an eye out for fan. Is that my only option?


----------



## bhog

I always wanted to make an Art Deco style radio. Layered woods and detail on the details. Maybe someday.


----------



## bhog

Cheap window unit Sam? Insulated?


----------



## SamuelP

No windows. Block on 3 sides. 
I forgot about floor airconditioners. Maybe…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

In spite of a three day weekend, I didn't get any shop time until tonight. 30 minutes into it, a hornet climbs out from under my bench, flies by my head and causes me to scream like a little school girl. I'm a sissy when it comes to hornets, so I used my ninja abilities to close up the shop without being spotted and called it a night.

Hornets, man. They're bastards.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sam, I'm in an outbuilding. Open the doors, fan helps a lot, too. If it's insulated, I would strongly consider air conditioning. If you own the house, you can add a window and then a window unit (couple cheap windows helps with light, too)-this might not be easy in block though since there are no concrete things that I can't think of the name of right now. Window holders. I don't know why they couldn't call it a header.

Other options are adding a duct from existing a/c to the shop, or adding a package heat pump unit that will heat/cool the shop.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ninja, you should come to my shop. It's full of blue mud wasps. They don't bother any but they fly all over you.


----------



## jmartel

Sam,

Insulate your garage door. That's your biggest source of heat transfer in a garage.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Dan, I gotta be honest with you, that sounds awful.

Wasps and hornets are the worst. I don't know what value they bring to the world but I know a few of their awful qualities.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## ToddJB

Go naked with a sham-wow loin cloth. Airy and absorbent. Post pics or just PM Tony directly.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> - Airframer


Quoted for truth


----------



## Pezking7p

I saw a wasp kill a giant spider and drag it off to its lair this weekend.

Speaking of giant spiders, at our last house-which was creepy to begin with, the bathroom was all brick and had no less than seven 3' tall ceramic cherubs-wifey looked up to see this while showering. I didn't think anyone would believe me about the size so I got a tape measure. Made a helluva mess when I splatted it.


----------



## ShaneA

If my old lady saw that spider while showering. People in China probably would have heard her scream, and I doubt she would have ever showered again.

I dislike wasps too. However, in the last couple years, I have just tried to ignore them rather than running away like a little girl. It has worked so far. Makes me feel minimally tougher too. And if I catch them slipping in the shop…I crush their ass.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

For the record, I haven't run away from wasps. I usually get one in my shop and there are always wasps hanging around the strawberries and raspberries. Hornets, on the other hand…those SOBs are big. I've never once been stung by one, nor had a bad experience with one. I guess I don't like the idea that something big enough to box me can sting the ******************** out of me repeatedly and for no reason whatsoever.

Also, I have an irrational fear of large spiders. I guess it's arachnophobia but only when the spiders are huge (or touching me). Something that big would have caused me to turn in my man card for a period of time.


----------



## summerfi

I'm sure I caught at least 10,000 yellowjackets and wasps last summer. Sucked many of them up in the shop vac, but these work good too. Not nearly as many around this year.


----------



## ToddJB

Lathe teaser


----------



## ToddJB

Pez - why do you have a measuring tape in the bathroom?


----------



## jmartel

Dan,

Reminds me of the Giant House Spider we get out here. Had one run in the shop last year and I jumped on it. Made a loud crunch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats Stef. You long asleep, but I'm gonna have a Counciltucky Gin and Juice for ya.











That should go well with ya'lls mornin coffee.


----------



## shampeon

Nice arn there Todd, and the lugged beauty in the background is pretty sweet too.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Ian, 50s-80s bikes are the other (dwindling) hobby. That Raleigh's lug work is amazing, as well as its bosses and stops, but the metal isn't anything to cancel Christmas over. She's a little heavy. I'm actually in the middle of building a few bikes up to get them out the door for spending money.


----------



## shampeon

Very cool. I'm a sucker for lugs. I appreciate the nice lines from Italian lugs, but it's the ornate French and English-style ones that I love. My fixie is a Crescent frame from the '70s with some Nervex lugs and a killer badge.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't F with Guinea wasps.


----------



## bhog




----------



## bhog

This dude was pissed off and hated us. Bigger than a yellow jacket by at least 2, never got around to finding out exactly what it was.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A. Old farmer wisdom. Wasp, Hornets, bumble bees, and yellow jackets can all outrun a John Deere tractor.

B. 10-4 on the "why do you keep a tape measure in the bathroom" question.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Bob, I think I'll give that trap a try. Do you know if honey bees are attracted to it? I like those little guys and don't want to do any more damage to them than all the pesticides are doing. They help my gardens every year.


----------



## chrisstef

> Do you want him next to the bed pit crew style? Bottle of water with a long straw in hand.. quick change condoms at the ready? Pretty sure he is down with that…
> 
> - Airframer


Holy crap that's funny but I did get a terrible visual. First thing in the morning I feel that its a bit cruel.

Man I was taking out the garbage the other night and some wasps decided that just under the rim of the can was a good place to make a nest. Sonofabitch stung me right in the forearm when I opened the lid. I won in the end though, all wasp lives were ended then and there. Had to pick one out of the air that was threatening my little man over the weekend. They like to build nests underneath my deck rails. With any luck they'll be someone elses problem soon. Also, eff big spiders.

About half way home with the name plaque for buddy's daughter.


----------



## summerfi

Billy - Go to this site and read up on the bee traps. They don't harm honeybees because the bait is specific to wasps, hornets, and yellowjackets.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Power defiling wives.

Sham-wow loin cloths.

Billy's hornet story (HaHA) and its spawn.

You give good coffee boys.

Love you. Mean it.


----------



## walden

Todd - That lathe is looking good!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good to see the plaque coming along, looks great. How you do that?


----------



## walden

No wasps here, but I just had a black bear run past the cabin. Does that count?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks Bob. That looks like some good stuff. It's sold locally so I'll pick some up. They also have stuff for japanese beetles which are presently trying to kill everything in my gardens.

Unrelated: it appears I won't be kiln-drying those pine and oak beams any time soon. I have no idea what their moisture content is (I guess step 1 is to figure that out). What does the LJ brain trust say with regards to using green timbers to build a bench? I can imagine green lumber was probably used for benches 300 years ago but I'm just not smart enough yet to know whether or not it'd turn out to be a waste of effort and perhaps lumber.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

A black bear you say? Where do you live and when's bear season? I hear bear has good flavor so long as it wasn't harvested after a prolonged period of eating fish.


----------



## chrisstef

> Good to see the plaque coming along, looks great. How you do that?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


With chisels mon. I strike a line down the center of each letter and then carve into it around 45 degrees from either side giving it kind of a V profile. Ive got an old woodworking book that kind of shows you how the letters lay out that ive been using as a crutch


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's sexy…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's cool stef. I apparently didn't read closely enough, you're doing that yourself.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive had bear meat at a game dinner once. It will give you the grim reaper farts. Im not talking about the kind you waft to yourself and say "ohh that's bad", im talkin bout the kind even you cant stand. Smellin like week old indian food wrapped in a used baby diaper.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Oh, you think I can't stand my own bear meat farts? We'll just see about that.


----------



## jmartel

Decentish photo from Saturday.

http://www.darrenbeattyphotography.com/MotoFitGroup/7-5-14-RMP/Blue-Group/42739780_z5qQCP#!i=3370733205&k=S3zBwCF&lb=1&s=L

I decided my plan for the sign is to remake the whole baseball portion, and inlay it like normal wood. Lay it over the current area, trace with a knife, and router out the excess. Probably my best option at this point.


----------



## chrisstef

> Oh, you think I can t stand my own bear meat farts? We ll just see about that.
> 
> - NinjaAssassin


The challenge has been offered.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice shot Jmart.

Why'd ya have to eff with the baseball? It looked cool weathered….

Bear stench challenge must be videoed.


----------



## summerfi

Bears - they make a spray for that too.


----------



## chrisstef

I hope it makes Billy spray while he tapes the fart challenge. Release your inner shartist and make a painting for us Ninja.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Man I was taking out the garbage the other night and some wasps decided that just under the rim of the can was a good place to make a nest. Sonofabitch stung me right in the forearm when I opened the lid. I won in the end though, all wasp lives were ended then and there. Had to pick one out of the air that was threatening my little man over the weekend. They like to build nests underneath my deck rails. With any luck they ll be someone elses problem soon. Also, eff big spiders.
> 
> - chrisstef


Dude, I just got off the phone with the buyer's inspection company…filled them in on the wasp infestation. Didn't know if you'd have time to take care of it but sure don't want to see you hit with a "failure to disclose" law suit.

Let me know if there is any other way I can help.


----------



## chrisstef

I kill em off every year and they decide to come back once the spring hits. I spray em all down and then knock down the nests. I wouldn't call it an infestation but more of a nuisance.


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW Stef, that does look good. I can't write with a pen much less doing it with a chisel.

Bears…

If you are going out in bear country, remember, they don't like human smells and human sounds. So you can help keep them away by wearing lots of aftershave or perfume (if you are female or the kind of guy who is into wearing perfume). Also, you can get those little jingle bells that you put on kids shoes and put them on your boot laces to make a little sound.

But the most important thing is to know when bears are around. Things like how they hide their food and being able to recognize bear droppings. Bear droppings are actually easy to identify because their turds smell like aftershave and have little jingle bells in them.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been blessed with good, feminine penmanship, what can I say. I use a little ruler for most of the straight lines but freehand all the curves.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ...but freehand all the curves.


 Seriously? Pretty frickin' nice dude.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol seriously. But cmon now im writing letters here not building Chippendale furniture.


----------



## 7Footer

Agreed I thought the baseball had character as it was jmart. Did you take the day off today? The stores open!

Billy we had a bad yellow jacket, hornet, wasp problem at the house I grew up at, my mom use to take a milk jug, cut a round hole in one of the sides about 2 1/2" up from the bottom of the jug, then hang a piece of meat from the top cap of the jug, and fill the bottom of the jug with water and dish soap (fill it to just below the hole in the side). She would empty hundreds of them them every day, it was pretty unreal. Eff bees, eff 'em right in the P. And same with spiders.

There's a Bear Festival (not the kind bear fest Hog is used to) up McCleary WA every year, in fact it's this coming weekend, but they have every kind of bear food you can think of, bear chili, bear burgers, jerky, etc, they actually have a bear chili cookoff. Man imagine the farts in that place, I bet the Honey Buckets there really get a workout.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

while he tapes the fart challenge…

lawl


----------



## ToddJB

jmart, you pic isn't straight. Its about 45 degrees off.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Challenge accepted. I'll tape the farts/sharts/explosive diarrhea if it happens. I'll aim my pooper right at the camera so you get the full effect. If it's only a fart, you'll just see my brown eye winking at ya. If it's a shart or explosive diarrhea…I'm sorry and you're welcome.


----------



## jmartel

It looks much worse in person than it does in that photo. Plus, some of the bloodwood dust got mixed deep in and made the baseball pink. So, it's getting re-made. I don't want it going out my door looking like that, so I have to fix it. I have to wait for my new shipment of veneer to get here though since I'm out of Wenge for the stitches.

7'er. What store are you talking about? And I'm at work.

Todd, maybe the photographer has one leg shorter than the other so he has a bit of a lean.


----------



## 7Footer

The Weed Stores jmart! Come on with it, lol.
Ask your budtender if your a newbie buyer, this is hilarious.

You ain't gots to lie to kick it.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm on daddy daycare this morning cause the Mrs is a work from home consultant but had to go to a meeting this morning. While the wee ones were distracted I ran out and put the last coat of sealer on my lathe stand's boards. I love the history that theses boards scream. I want to preserve them as much as possible. They have about 4 coats of tung and 3 coats of arm r seal.


----------



## chrisstef

Mmmmm patina.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah Todd!


----------



## Pezking7p

I think the tape measure adds a little something to my dik pics, hence why it was in the bathroom.

I want you satchmos to know that I stayed up late last night researching hornets, yellow jackets, and wasps. I can now identify at least 4 species of each based on smell alone.


----------



## chrisstef

> I want you satchmos to know that I stayed up late last night researching hornets, yellow jackets, and wasps. I can now identify at least 4 species of each based on smell alone.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Holler at us when you can identify by taste. Theres a handsome man point bonus in store. Bhog can judge male nationalities by taste.


----------



## JayT

> Holler at us when you can identify by taste.


Here's a recipe to get you started.


----------



## Tim457

I've had bear meat, my cousin makes a summer sausage out of it that's pretty good. I don't recall any worse farts than normal, but maybe that's just because my average fart is bad.

Bhog, that's a crazy hornet. Biggest I've ever heard of are the cicada killer wasps, but I'm sure tropical bees and wasps get even bigger. Cicada killers are up to 2" long and really aggressive. Not quite like an airplane flying by but such a loud buzzing that it's disturbing. As kids we caught one maybe an inch and a half long in a butterfly net.


----------



## Tim457

Haha, love the disclaimer on that JayT


----------



## bhog

Lol. ^ that's messed up.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> While the wee ones were distracted I ran out and put the last coat of sealer on my lathe stand s boards. I love the history that theses boards scream. I want to preserve them as much as possible. They have about 4 coats of tung and 3 coats of arm r seal.
> 
> - ToddJB


Well don't hold back Todd, tell us the history!


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, I wish I knew it. This lathe came to me free from a man who never used it. He bought it at an auction and it was missing a few pieces and had a 3 phase motor. He never got around to it (15 years), and finally got sick of it.

But there are tons of dings, dents, holes, burn marks (?), and other goslings that are signs of being well used at some point in it's long life.


----------



## shampeon

Hmm.


----------



## chrisstef

You tryin to measure diameter Ian? Dont catch a sliver bro.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seriously took me twenty seconds to get the joke Stef…. sigh. I am going for a run.


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't get there was a joke until I read your comment Tony lol


----------



## shampeon

I heard girth was more important than length. Take note, bathroom ruler enthusiasts.


----------



## ToddJB

What joke? Is there any other sure fire way to measure diameter?

But that leaves the question - Ian what is there to ponder?


----------



## shampeon

It's a mystery wrapped up in an enigma smothered in confusion sauce.


----------



## Buckethead

Well… Being busy and reading up in large doses is the way to go. Some fine work done here gentlemen. Let's keep up the pace.


----------



## shampeon

This should give more of a hint.


----------



## 7Footer

Ahhh… Sweet titties, what kind of wood is that?

One of them possibly for the swap?


----------



## shampeon

Texas ebony, and yup.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah. I should have guessed it was a taint scratcher. I've got one just like it.


----------



## 7Footer

^lawl.
Man there are so many damn woods I've never even heard of! Nice man. I've got to figure out the design for my taint scratcher.


----------



## shampeon

Nothing but the best for my taint. That's my family motto, btw. Welsh, I believe.


----------



## chrisstef

You should go ahead and make a design change shamp. If you truly want the best for your taint a comb on the other end should not be denied.


----------



## KelvinGrove

For some reason this reminded me of some of you guys.


----------



## chrisstef

Lil fine tuning, a sanding, and some finish will wrap up, what hopes to be, the last project in the shop here in the woods.










Im thinkin i need to cut off the bhole knot though.


----------



## shampeon

Can't unsee.


----------



## chrisstef

I like the laminated handle idea btw. Verrryyy sneaky.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You know, I thought it was a pretty cool detail in the wood until you called it a bhole knot. You ruined the beauty of the wood. YOU RUINED NATURE!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Also, the carving came out great


----------



## Buckethead

Bungholio=nature


----------



## ToddJB

Stef great plaque. Not sure what you guys are talking about… If I squint hard all I see is a young billy-goat being encouraged by his mom to take his first steps on an open glade… Or something.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Stef great plaque. Not sure what you guys are talking about… If I squint hard all I see is a young billy-goat being encouraged by his mom to take his first steps on an open glade… Or something.
> 
> - ToddJB


This caused me to giggle loudly


----------



## jmartel

More of the elusive white bike for you, Dan. Today was teaching him how to do an oil change.










And that's going to be a sweet saw tote, Ian.

I've given consideration to buying a saw kit and making myself a Tenon or Carcass saw this winter. Didn't want to participate in the swap, but I'll give one a go for myself.


----------



## 7Footer

That plaque is boss Stef. We'll done.


----------



## walden

Todd - Hahahaha! Now put down the pipe bro…


----------



## Tugboater78

Hello fellow workers of wood, how 're things? I've been laid up for a couple months due to another back injury, very little work being done, at work or in the shop. Only visits to various doctors who cant seem to find a way to get me back on my feet. Looks like I have missed a swap or two, upsetting cause I want to expand my skills.

Oh well hopefully one day soon.

Justin


----------



## ToddJB

Will do, Walden

Oh by the way, I'm pumped.


----------



## bhog

Nice, Todd , looks killer.


----------



## 489tad

Todd it's looking good!


----------



## chrisstef

You do old iron right Todd. Keep on brother.


----------



## walden

That looks amazing Todd!


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Todd, that is looking sweet. Did I miss the details on the motor? I thought I read it came with a 3phase, what are you going to use on it now?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys.

Shane, I'm going to use the motor. I bought a VFD for it. It converts single phase to 3 phase and gives you speed control by just turning a dial instead of switching pulleys.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, good to see you back. Sorry 'bout the back issue, I'm it'll come around soon.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd, that came out looking great. So far it's the kind of job that will make the previous owner say, "Why did I ever get rid of that?"


----------



## AnthonyReed

The sphincter needs to go Stef.

Nice Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Keep your head up tug. Pop in and bitch and moan a little bit, it'll make ya feel a little better. Hope things get back in line for ya soon bud.

Im a little leary of cutting the bhole knot off and making the plaque too thin and visually unappealing. My initial thought was that it looked kinda cool but then it went and winked at me. Now its all I can see. Ill probably get a 2nd opinion from the wife. Shes got a pretty good eye. Blue not brown.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It looked great before you said something, like sun and rays but no you have to go and ruin that for me…. you demented ba$tard.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, I know. I couldn't help it though. Ill let an untainted eye look at it and make the final decision.


----------



## ToddJB

I think if you cut it at the very peak of the dark part it would look good.


----------



## 7Footer

It's one of the best looking bhole knots I've ever seen….. just sayin'

Lathe bench is looking real purty Todd, very nice!

Was disassembling the mitre box last night and found 2 screws in it that are broken, gonna be hard to find replacements too, good thing is that they aren't going to affect performance (i think), and who knows, maybe E-dawg has a couple extra lying around. Holy crap there is a lot of parts to those mitre boxes though, I remember looking at the pics from Eric's blog of the box totally disassembled and thinking 'where the crap did all of those piece come from, now I understand…..

Started a de-rust-a-thon last night…..


----------



## chrisstef

You got some sharpening in your future there 7. Dayum that's a full evapo load.


----------



## 7Footer

No shat, I need to build a saw vice now… It's actually a citric acid bath, don't think I could afford that much evap right now!


----------



## jmartel

Citric Acid? So you're dunking it in orange juice?

You could buy a couple 2L bottles of Coke to soak them in. If it will dissolve a steak, it'll take off rust.


----------



## 7Footer

Citric acid is all the rage these days jmart, just as safe/effective and a fraction of the cost of evapo. I probably overpaid a bit, but I got a pound of the powder at a brewery supply store for $7. I used about 3/4 cup in for 3 gallons of water…. Only takes a couple teaspoons for a small container.


----------



## Mosquito

I've used lemon juice or white vinegar mixed with baking soda quite a bit in the past to clean rusty tools. Evaporust is spendy stuff. Been thinking about switching to citric acid, as it'd be cheaper still than lemon juice or white vinegar


----------



## shampeon

Citric acid is awesome. Cheap as ********************, a powder so it doesn't take up a bunch of space, descales your dishwasher every couple years, and you can eat it if you're nuts.


----------



## 7Footer

yeah you can get a 5 lb bag on Amazon for like $20. That pic was only about an hour and a half after I submerged the stuff in it. Does it keep working once the water is dirty like evapo or do you have to change it out? I noticed my shop smelled like rust when I walked downstairs this morning…


----------



## shampeon

Yeah it keeps working. As long as you're seeing bubbles come up, it's working. If the piece is really rusty, cleaning the piece with a scrubber periodically speeds things up, as it removes the iron sulfate coating-the black stuff that stains your fingers, and ebonizes wood.


----------



## chrisstef

> I noticed my shop smelled like rust when I walked downstairs this morning…
> 
> - 7Footer


That's just the leftovers on your nose from eating the dirty penny bro.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... or trombone residue.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, well played.


----------



## chrisstef

Cant believe they wanna make this go away.



















10" wide circular sawn pine with vg fir columns.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crazy talk.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Man that's a bummer


----------



## 489tad

I guess the more barns that come down the bigger your pile gets.

Ok, Bunghole problem. Cut just below said star knot and make up some nice walnut trim molding and wrap it. The name plate that is. If your friends know you as well as I think they do, they too will always see the knot. Bonus, you get to keep the knot. Hank it in your new shop.


----------



## JayT

What a shame, that barn would make a killer shop.


----------



## walden

Stef - Looks like you could take it down and go into the wood biz. That old barn wood sells for a lot around here.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, as far as barns go around here, that one looks to be in good shape. Why the tear down?


----------



## chrisstef

Very much a shame. Its on a site that was once a tannery in Glastonbury CT. Its a 9 acre site that will become housing and a condo community. There's 3 other buildings coming down dating back to the mid 1800's and that beautiful barn is just kind of tucked back in the woods. Its really in top notch shape for an old barn structure. Id guess it was reworked in the last 40 years though. I have no idea why they wouldn't utilize it as an event house or something. Its a shame. There's gotta be 2,000 bf of circ sawn rough cut pine. I think a small excavator with a decent operator could pop the boards right off the structure without any damage.

Dan - good call on the bungy.


----------



## summerfi

So what happens to the wood in that barn Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

I guess it all depends on who gets the job. Its most likely out of our league as we don't really have the machinery to tear down some of the bigger structures on the site. Im in pretty good with the general contractor on the job so if I really wanted to go and grab some of the boards im sure that I could do so. I think the job is slated to kick off sometime in mid October so we'll see where im at.

Hmm, thinking about it, my lead supervisor wanted some lumber for a farm table he wanted to build. Im gonna tip him off on it. Likewise, if anyone local wanted to make a stab at salvaging some of the lumber I could probably get them in.


----------



## shampeon

A little more progress during lunch.


----------



## Airframer

Cut the saw kerf and drill the mounting holes before you spend any more time shaping. It REALLY sucks to get a really comfy handle only to F away the saw kerf and have to start over… ask me how I know…


----------



## shampeon

Yup, Eric. After doing some more shaping of the front, I'll be cutting the slot and mortising for the back.


----------



## 7Footer

The guys have been welding today so I haven't been able to listen to my sports radio….... Been digging in the archives.


----------



## Buckethead

Some excellent work happening there Shamp.


----------



## chrisstef

Ima make it real funky for you …. Catchy track 7.


----------



## 7Footer

Sit back n relax n let it do what it do.

Hog you should really start slanging those grease boxes, I get jelly every time I see one. Hog's Granny Teeth, LLC.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep, reading Dan's bung hole plan makes you say, "now why didn't I think of that"?


----------



## theoldfart

What's the Stefster up to?


----------



## chrisstef

Slappin around a lil finish.


----------



## jmartel

Mmm, that's a nice looking bhole.


----------



## ToddJB

Why don't you just do an inlay of her portrait over the knot? Simple.


----------



## Buckethead

That is a really nice name plaque. The knot adds character, and it doesn't look like any butthole I've ever seen, but then I have standards.


----------



## bhog

I like making them, 7. I think Stefs is the 2nd one I made, I didn't lac his just wax. I made a brother to his n frenched it and that's how I like em. There is a few of em floating around in lj land. I made a walnut and quilted one that was raw, a chestnut one was my 1st that I left some of Mother Nature on which was cool as hell. My neighbors is super dope but don't think I have a pic.

I lost 2500 pics a lil while ago that had prob 18 projects I'd been meaning to post. Progression is a cool thing to see.


----------



## Airframer

These just arrived in my shop..














































I am having some trouble finding any information on the web about these. I am mainly just trying to date them. The closest I got was a 1951 catalog that lists "Nu-Series" screwdrivers but the handles are much more modern and maroon or green plastic or black wood so these have to predate those right? All I know is these are brand freakin' new and say "U.S. of A" on them love it!


----------



## ShaneA

Well…it doesn't look like there are any phillips in there, so they have to be pretty old for that reason too.


----------



## Airframer

There is 1 phillips 1/4×4" No. 2 pt and it has a patent on it unlike all the others as if it was a recent addition to the tool line.


----------



## Airframer

Here are some pics of the phillips if that would help anyone..



















Oh and to keep this topic on topic (sorry for the interruption to the debauchery)
.
.
.
.
.
.
Boobs…


----------



## walden

Nice find Eric!

ShaneA - Here you go. A mountain lion the size of a tiger just walked past my window. By the time I got my camera, he was half way up the hill. A bit blurry, but you can still see him pretty good. That's my window frame in the top of the picture.


----------



## jmartel

All you dudes on here should sign up.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62130


----------



## ShaneA

Damn! I might not leave the house for a week. Hard to grasp the concept that something right outside my front door could try to kill me, then eat me at his leisure.


----------



## walden

Haha. I went out on the deck to see if I could get a better picture.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Mountain lion…where do you live?


----------



## walden

Billy - At 8000 feet in the Rocky Mountains. He has come by several times and was on the roof once. This was the first time to actually get him on film. He moves fast!


----------



## Mosquito

Mountain lion you say? Some friends had this outside their back door, on their deck.




































And no, we/they don't live "in the middle of no where"... it's about 15 minutes from downtown Minneapolis


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Ah ok. Do they ever give you (or anyone) real problems? I've heard of attacks on people but not many.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Man, cats are jerks. Big cats are apparently big jerks.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## walden

Not usually. They are pretty elusive most of the time. You only get attacked if you are moving fast (running, biking) or if they are really hungry. There are enough animals in this area to keep them well fed.

Mos - Nice pics!!


----------



## jmartel

> Man, cats are jerks. Big cats are apparently big jerks.
> 
> - NinjaAssassin


I think you mean Big cats are bad ass.










My avatar and the above photo I took at the San Diego zoo. Love me some tigers. Shortly after, the zookeepers gave him a rabbit and it walked over, sat down right next to the glass, and ate it in front of a bunch of little kids. Lots of kids screaming and yelling "GROSS!". It was awesome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, jmart, not a box maker myself.


----------



## bhog

I'd try to pet it, seriously. If it freaked out I'd slowly creep backwards. Then I'd try again, give him a pork chop or something , but if I had him cruising up close to my house we'd be buddies. He knows you're there and is getting close out of curiosity. Or he wants to rape you.


----------



## ShaneA

He wants to destroy Walden (literally)


----------



## walden

ShaneA - I don't think so. He knows I'm here and had the chance to take me out last winter when he was on the roof. I was right below him frozen in my tracks and he just got up and walked to the back of the cabin so I could get inside. I think he knows I'm not a threat, so he feels comfortable coming so close to the cabin.

When they are "teenagers" establishing there territory, they will sometimes stalk humans (as is the case in Mos pictures.)


----------



## widdle

Woah..pretty cool ..I'd think twice about barbecuing…


----------



## Airframer

> Woah..pretty cool ..I d think twice about barbecuing…
> 
> - widdle


Why is that? I hear Mountain Lion is pretty tasty!


----------



## widdle

im a city boy..Not a hunter, although mabye a tuna or two..


----------



## TheFridge

F me. I'd grab my arsenal just in case. Luckily all I have to worry about are the neighbors kids.


----------



## walden

Eric - Where did you pick up those Irwins?


----------



## Airframer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161355810026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

There is one set left if anyone is interested..


----------



## walden

Nice! Good price. I would buy a set, but I bought a set of Craftsman USA screwdrivers when I was 16 that have all those sizes. I'm 41 now and still have them.


----------



## 7Footer

Hizzle fa shizzle, That's one of the little projects I've wanted to make for a while but haven't gotten around to it, do you make them all by hand? I tried to convince people to do a grease box swap but it was beat out by layout and measurement tools… I think I remember you telling us about the one you made for the neighbor, the old guy? You posted a pic somewhere on this thread, that thing was a fuggin masterpiece.

Dem Irwins tho.

Those are rad cat pics, those mf'ers are too smart. Can't imagine one just rolling up in my backyard. Maybe it wants to destroy Walden (sexually), hence why it didn't pounce him from the roof…


----------



## bhog

Yeah , by hand. It's a good test to cut the lid by hand.


----------



## 489tad

Walden maybe the cat guy from animal planet can help with your mountain lion problem. "My cat from hell". I would have named the show, "why I didn't punt that cat out the door soon".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Like that lion pics.

I agree Walden, pets and kids are in danger around them but they'd be very desperate to come after you (adult) with so much game near to keep them fed. I am of the live and let live mindset as well.

Although, we had one come out of the woods and snatch our kitten that was walking about 3 feet behind us. She had to be desperate to do that, granted but had to be dealt with for being so brazen. Being that bold meant kids in the neighborhood were in danger.


----------



## ToddJB

You were on a walk with a kitten 3 feet behind you and a mountain lion snatched it? That is brazen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Actually three adults walking up the steps from the house to the driveway, in a somewhat densely populated neighborhood (not like we were on a trail), with the kitten trailing behind. She was a very desperate lion.


----------



## summerfi

Man Attacked By Mountain Lion, Saved By Bear.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tough ol' cob. Lucky too.


----------



## jmartel

"Yeah, I just got attacked by a mountain lion, and a bear fought it off me, but I'm going to go pan for some more gold first before I go home. Doctor? Don't need no doctor. I broke into my driving whiskey on the way home already so I'm good."


----------



## AnthonyReed

"driving whiskey" is fuggin' awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

I love the way that story broke down. The guy laid out the facts of the events, and then the wife comes in with all emotional worrisome filler… seems oddly familiar.


----------



## jmartel

Never heard of driving whiskey, Tony? It's similar to road beers, shower beers, etc.


----------



## AnthonyReed

New to me Jmart but I dig the philosophy.


----------



## jmartel

Some jerk in front of me took the last Coke. I had to buy Pepsi instead like some kind of animal.


----------



## ToddJB

Shoulda Throat Punched that Mother.


----------



## JayT

Actually, you should probably thank him.


----------



## 7Footer

Driving whiskey, lol. That's one grizzled old bird.

I've seen that My Cat From Hell show a couple times, that Jackson Galaxy guy is so weird with his guitar case of cat stuff, but man he really knows his ish, the cat whisperer if you will. One of the episodes I saw these people thought that their cat was such an a-hole, turns out the poor thing was blind, and they kept messing with it and pissing it off.

BTW- - I'm sold on citric acid, that stuff is awesome.


----------



## jmartel

> Shoulda Throat Punched that Mother.
> 
> - ToddJB


That's the first thing I said to a coworker, actually.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sneaky peeky at my gift for a wedding this weekend. I thought butterflies were more appropriate than a bunghole for a gift.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh!t Red!!! That is so gorgeous. I absolutely love that top.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks buddy. Shoot, the photos in the sun look way better. Here:


----------



## Buckethead

Speaking of cats… I am the cat whisperer. In more ways than one. We all have our gifts.


----------



## JayT

Awesome job, Red. It's tough to see how great those butterflies are until that pic in the sunlight-they kind of disappear in the other photos.

"I only ask to be free, the butterflies are free."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kick down, Bucket. I deal with cats a bit and always love good tips.


----------



## jmartel

Red, that looks great. Glad I gave you the idea for those butterfly shaped butterflys.

Should have a large package of awesome veneer when I get home. I'll put up some wood pr0n shots later. I don't even remember everything I ordered so it may be a bit of a suprise for me as well. All I know is that it was about $200 worth.


----------



## ToddJB

Woah, Red. That sunny pick really shows it off. I thought the inlays were a little to close to the top color, not enough contrast - but that sunny shot is the ticket. Great work.


----------



## Buckethead

Okay, tony. This one was years in development: when performing cattalingus, do the alphabet. Also, pet the kitty. Kitties like being petted. You're welcome.


----------



## walden

Looks great Red!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bucket you are a Kinison disciple? It is valid and effective method none the less. Both tips already in the repertoire but I do appreciate you offering the advice. Always good to compare notes.

A word of caution to the novice, alphabet is saved for cats that have become your pet/locked-in. For one never knows where the cat met in passing has been recently.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, what's the deets on the finish on that table?

Wife watches the cat whisperer show. After a while they all run together. "Make shelves on your wall for them to perch on. Give them a clean litterbox. Play with them." It does make me grateful that my cats are just shy, instead of a-holes like on that show.


----------



## jmartel

My 2 cats have separation anxiety. They yell at me when I come home from work because I left them all day. They are also far more talkative than any other cats I've seen.


----------



## Tim457

I can't believe no one mentioned that Stef's board bhole looks a little lighter. What'd you do, bleach it?

Rojo esa es buenísima.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks fellers. It's for a pretty special lady. She's my age but is just now getting married because she was a missionary in China for the past 10 years. She doesn't have much….but now she has a nice table!

The finish:
- couple coats of natural colored danish oil. Imo this make the grain pop on walnut and cherry. 
- wait 3 days, then Couple coats of minwax aerosol satin poly
- steel wool and buff a couple coats of couple coats of howards walnut citrus shield paste wax. Schmoove as a baby's butt.


----------



## 7Footer

^haha.

Very cool table Red, the sun pic really made it pop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, looks good.

My wife would wonder why that cracked piece of wood instead of a whole one.


----------



## jmartel

I must admit, smitty, that I typically don't like the cracked boards myself much. Obviously some examples are better than others and I do like them, but generally speaking, I try to not use them myself. In this case, the cool grain makes up for it.


----------



## walden

I personally love the crack…in the table that is. Gives it that one of a kind look.


----------



## jordanp

I'm sorry but if that mountain lion was hanging around my back porch i would have me a new trophy, living room rug and the fanciest lining you've ever seen on a bench vise.


----------



## jordanp

Also! anyone that is looking for a budget bench vise..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Woodworking-Bench-Front-Vise-BRAND-NEW-Wood-Bench-Vise-/111402312877?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f01864ad

I just received mine yesterday, got it all setup and i was very impressed by this vise…
Cannot beat it for the money..


----------



## chrisstef

One home inspection down. Turned up very few minor items and one pain in the ass. The existing 100 amp panel is chock full and the lines are underground. Looks like id need to bring in another line for a potential shop space in the basement but it would mean that Id have dedicated 100 amps to a shop fit out. That should cover any piece of machinery I could ever want outside of 3 phase.

Stay away from eating alley/gutter cats. No bueno.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad to hear it went smooth. New and dedicated box for the shop may be a very nice thing actually.

I beg to differ, I have had very good alley cat before. You just need to be selective.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Red, At the risk of agreeing with guys who often have no clue what they are talking about…that is a killer table.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea a dedicated panel would be a nice addition but it comes with an added cost that I wish I could avoid. We're all ready staring at replacing about 800 sqft of majenta carpet with oak hardwood to match the rest of the house. In due time I guess.

Didn't say that they weren't frisky and fun to play with, its just that they can get a little gamey.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Magenta huh? Nice!

Again, it is about selection. B always said you've lived a sheltered life…


----------



## john2005

Big Red, that is top notch buddy. Love the color and the butterflies. Nice execution!


----------



## chrisstef

Your butterflies look like Stealth Bombers Red. I like the table a lot. Like some others, im not a huge live edge kinda fella but the crack does look good and adds some texture to the piece. It would make for a good spot to slide the wire to my cell phone charger into without it falling off the table when unplugged.

Magenta … yea … not real cool but if that's the worst part of the house so be it. Ill slap down some cheap carpet until the money bleed is over and we can pony up the greenbacks for the hardwood. It'll be nice to have a group of the boys in the neighborhood to rely on for help when it comes time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. The table is definitely Nakashima inspired. I'm a big fan. It's sooo much higher quality than the stuff I was making even a few years ago. Very rewarding.

Stef- re: buried power. You would be responsible for upgrading the panel, but the power company has to pay for any buried line up to your meter. No?

Here's some highly suggestive live edge….lol. 








I don't think I could eat on that.


----------



## ToddJB

Are you sure the services lines are only rated for 100? Could just just switch out the panel? (I'm not knowledgeable about these things)


----------



## chrisstef

Im not sure how it works out here Red. I would assume that I would have to dig then trench from the curb to the panel. 36" deep here in CT if im not mistaken. Im going to call a couple of electricians I know and see if I can get hooked up with a little favor.

EDIT - Todd - im not sure that its a 100 amp service and not just a 100 amp panel. Id guess that it would just be the panel considering the house was built in 1988 but I could be wrong. There's a only single breaker switch for the main. I dunno if that helps or not. Well now that im thinking about it it must be 200 amp service because theres an additional panel just for the 220v stuff that, I think, is a 60 amp.


----------



## JayT

Todd, in order to switch from a 100 amp service to 200 amp, you generally have to have the meter and wiring from at least the meter to the panel changed out, as well. Who pays for that depends on the local laws and power company regulations.

Edit: As stef points out, if the service is already 200 amp to the meter, then it would just be a panel change. Biggest problem is that a lot of time when you replace the panel, it means everything in the whole house has to be brought up to current code.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, check it out. In the 3 states I've done electrical work, your responsible for everything from the meter on in. You just have to let the power company know your upgrading your service. I upgraded mine and several of the neighbors from 100A to 200A. It's usually $800 to $1200 to pay a sparky to do it depending if the meter need replaced…and other factors.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on. Thanks for the info fellas. I guess what works in my favor is that the meter is literally on the other side of the exterior wall form the panel. Just through the siding above the foundation wall. As far as I know CL&P (Connecticut light and power) owns all the meters so that upgrade, if required, would be on them. Id be surprised if everything wasn't up to code in the house but ive been wrong plenty of times before.

I don't think id even change out the existing panel. I would just add an additional panel to service the basement only. All shop gear.


----------



## ToddJB

> Id be surprised if everything wasn t up to code in the house but ive been wrong plenty of times before.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'd be surprised if ANYTHING was up to code. Code in CO changed in 2012, if its the same in CT you'd be replacing all breakers to ground fault, hardwiring all smokes, replacing outlets to tamper proof… yada yada yada… that's if you pulled permits.

Thankfully I unknowingly pulled my permits months before the change.


----------



## SASmith

Sweet table, Red.
Lots of character.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool Stef. I put one of these in for my neighbor. It's a Meter box with breakers. We put one 100A breaker going into the existing panel, and one 100A going down to subpanel in his shop. A sparky could do that pretty easy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Red, I saw a table just like that in a Hong Kong whore house once!


----------



## chrisstef

How much it cost ya to keep it for the night Tim?


----------



## walden

$25 to look at it; $50 to touch it; and $75 for the privilege to talk dirty to it…


----------



## ToddJB

"You're a knotty girl"


----------



## jmartel

> "You re a knotty girl"
> 
> - ToddJB


"Wood you mind if I Ash you a question?"


----------



## jordanp

First "real attempt" at a Hand cut dovetail, I probably picked the worst wood possible, even with a razor sharp chisel the end grain of this cedar just crushes.

Will be better next time around..


----------



## chrisstef

Nothing wrong with that there jordan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice work, Jordan.


----------



## TheFridge

Typically you are responsible from the meter in on an underground service, and from the taps up top on an overhead service.

Don't know how they do it up there but for a service upgrade, we'd run the pipe (if smaller than 2"), and the power company may charge for the wiring to the meter (usually prorated per energy usage over the course of year or so I think).

When we do a service upgrade, anything we do not work on gets grandfathered in unless it's blatantly obvious and prone to catching fire. You might check into that.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm going to be upgrading this summer. I'm worried about the "bringing the whole house up to code" thing. Really worried….I still have a fuse box as a sub panel inside my house. Red, you wanna come to sunny North Carolina for a paid vacation?


----------



## KelvinGrove

They pay me Stef…I was the piano player!


----------



## jmartel

No veneer delivery today. Damn. Hopefully tomorrow.

Latest Woodsmith issue came though. Got an A&C style blanket chest for a project though. Just in time, as that's the next project on my list.


----------



## shampeon

First coat of finish.


----------



## walden

Looks great Shamp!


----------



## john2005

Hot dang Ian! That's sweet!


----------



## 7Footer

Wow. Ian. Sick. Dat tote tho.

I cleaned up a $7 Stanley 9 1/2 to give to a friend for him finding that Sargent 722 for me and now I'm not sure I want to give it away! I think I'll still pass it along though, gotta pay it forward ya smell me? And hopefully he falls down the slippery slope.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the info Fridge. Once I get the inspection report back ill try and post some pictures of whats going on with it for further information. Im electrically ignorant.

Its Friday girls.


----------



## JayT

> I m going to be upgrading this summer. I m worried about the "bringing the whole house up to code" thing. Really worried….I still have a fuse box as a sub panel inside my house. Red, you wanna come to sunny North Carolina for a paid vacation?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Check your local building codes-this really does vary by state and city. My phrasing could probably have been more clear, as well. In my locality, if you change the panel, then anything going into the panel must be brought up to code. That can be a pain on an older house (like mine). I don't think an inspector is going to crawl up in the attic to check something unless they suspect a problem, but would expect them to trace anything in or near the panel that didn't look right.

For instance, if a house had any circuits that were not grounded, that would obviously not pass current code. When the panel is replaced, then, the 2 conductor wire and 2 prong outlets on those circuits would all have to be removed and replaced with grounded wire and outlets. If your local codes require ground fault or arc fault breakers, those would have to be added, even if you didn't have them before. So on and so forth.

A whole lot depends on how old the house is, when it was last updated and if permits were pulled for all work. In my house, there appears to be a lot of work that was done in the 70's that either didn't have permits or someone bribed the inspector with a case of beer, because it is a total mess. I've replaced, rewired and rerouted a lot of it to get it up to current code, but an inspector would still have a field day.

The worst part . . . . I really need to upgrade the panel. It's 100amp and that would probably be fine for quite a while, yet, but whoever did the work used a tiny panel (only 10 spaces), which by the time you consider each 240V appliance (such as a dryer) takes 2 spaces, it doesn't leave much. Every other space has a double breaker installed, but it's still a mess. I just need to bite the bullet and upgrade to 200amp service and a decent sized panel and replace the remaining old wiring.

Edit: I'm also going to message waho6o9 and let him know whose saw I want to receive for the swap. I'm thinking Ian's might be in the lead-that handle is killer!


----------



## summerfi

Ian, that handle is killer. What finish are you using?

7', nice restore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ian that looks amazing, well done.

Great work 7'.

It. Is. Friday.


----------



## Tim457

Ian, that's seriously awesome. Also you've got to explain a fixie to me. You live in SF right, so how do you get up the hills? I use the majority of my MTB gears to get up steep hills so I can't imagine even standing on the pedals would be enough to make it on SF hills with a fixie.


----------



## shampeon

Bob: that's my BLO/DNA/shellac mixture.

Tim: Well, this is basically where local knowledge comes in handy. There are ways of getting to most parts of the city without hitting any steep hills. I live near one bike route, called the Wiggle, which is basically the old trace of a stream. You zig-zag through the blocks on a relatively gentle uphill gradient, and it's totally doable on a fixie.

That said, I'm 39 now, and I'm seriously considering retiring my fixie. My knees aren't as young as they once were….


----------



## jmartel

I think I have that same block plane. Not as nice looking as that one though.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, switch to a compact set up. I've been riding one for a few years now, allows a good spin no matter what speed.


----------



## shampeon

Kevin: this is my fixed gear. If I'm moving, I'm spinning. 8^)

I like it because it's about as simple as you can get, and I don't worry about shifting or being in the right gear, or anything, because it's one gear, and no freewheel action. But it's sort of hard on the knees on the uphills. My Bontrager cyclocross bike is in the wings, waiting for the call-up.


----------



## ToddJB

Get a car, Hippie.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Funny ba$tard.


----------



## shampeon

Why you gotta bring such bad energy to the place, man? Cars are coffins, man. Just chill to the Widespread Panic bootleg.


----------



## chrisstef

Hold back the tears shamp.


----------



## shampeon

That poor hemp sandal. I'll give it a proper cremation, with readings from the Tibetan Book of the Dead.


----------



## ToddJB

Snapped you thong, Stef?


----------



## theoldfart

ian, if I rode a fixie in SF i'd tear out my knees. Used to ride up the ridge from PA with my son, scary descent!


----------



## jmartel

I prefer my 2 wheeled contraptions to have a motor so I don't have to pedal, period.


----------



## JayT

> I prefer my 2 wheeled contraptions to have a motor so I don t have to pedal, period.
> 
> - jmartel


This!


----------



## theoldfart

I don't want to get "old" so I ride, ski, climb, hike and so on! I see too many 30 isn folks out there that do not look like they will make it to 60. I've beat asthma, a miss spent youth and an early smoking habit all because I started to ride and race. MY speech, rant done.


----------



## chrisstef

Nah that one wasn't mine but I figured id tug at Ian's heart strings a little bit and piggyback on your hippy call out.

My wife put on some silk shirt this morning complaining it was too big. I responded with "hippy" under my breath and she heard me. She goes "all the people at work compliment me when I wear this" ... she works for dept of environmental protection … "Confirmed. Hippy."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aren't you glad she was not complaining that it had gotten too small?


----------



## theoldfart

^ 'pends on what part got bigger/smaller! :0)


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I prefer my 2 wheeled contraptions to have a motor so I don t have to pedal, period.
> 
> - jmartel


Pedaling your legs off to give your ass a ride??? Never understood it myself.


----------



## jmartel

Ugh, going to be 90+ for the next week. I moved up here to get away from that crap.

And in this area, not many people have A/C since it's usually not needed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Same here Jmart, temps and a/c rarity.


----------



## jmartel

I think I might have to escape to higher elevation this weekend.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's your only choice really….

Don't forget your driving whiskey.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed I am T. She's been on like a 5 month diet-fest The old girl dropped like 35 pounds. Adios baby weight, hello fightin weight. She's probably out pickin up dudes.


----------



## jmartel

> She s probably out pickin up dudes.
> 
> - chrisstef


So it looks like you'll have some competition now then? I'm sure she will steal a lot of guys from you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> She's probably out pickin up dudes.


 Now that she is back to racing weight it's gotta look good, get off yer ass and give the girl a proper toss. Reward her hard work. Come on, be more than an ATM.


----------



## chrisstef

Luckily we don't have the same type. She likes guys that can fix things, ya know, the handy type but with a mix of refinement. I typically go for more burly men. Bald heads, beards, things like that. I know that youre really trying to get me to look your way jmart and im flattered really but the fast and furious type don't do it for me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! I said ATM.


----------



## bhog

State of shop was all good this morn. Shop day working on some shaker tables , then tragedy struck and my uni tripped up on me. A couple emails to our buddy Todd and I was on the right path to getting the motor out and delivered to a motor shop that'll tinker on the bullet. I didn't feel like chancing messing with it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhg, sorry about the pain there B. Hope it is short lived.

Good looking out Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

> She s probably out pickin up dudes.
> 
> - chrisstef


Make sure to reminder her to lift with her legs, not with her back.


----------



## 489tad

Miss a day a a lot happens. 
Ian and Red doing some quality work. Tony giving martial advice to Steff. 
Nice fellas, keep up the good work. 
Today my son and I load up a twenty foot uhaul with a good friends shop. He died about two years ago and his wife thought it was time for others to enjoy what he enjoyed. A couple boxes of planes. Sharpening supplies. He developed a passion for turning. Three lathes came up from the basement. Delta, Rockwell, and a beast of a jet. Dewalt tablesaw, and a Laguna 16 " bandsaw. Man that was heavy. He became friends with a lumber yard and would just buy what ever was around. Beautiful walnut, QS white oak, maple, cherry. All kinds of exotic. And five 10' x 2' x 5/4 maybe pine. I'll take some pictures when I unload it. Twenty years of collecting. She had some people come and they took most of his small power tools. He loved hand planes so I picked out some nice ones so his family can make a display. Among the planes I picked out a diston Philla with a knubbin. His wife was perplex that a little tab could cause it to be collectable. He was a great guy and will be missed.


----------



## chrisstef

Mmmm domed saw nuts and lambs tongue.


----------



## Mosquito

after Dan made a quick post in the handplane thread I went home and sharpened up the #5-1/2 and made a good old fashion pile of cobwebs









I'd almost forgotten how much fun planing, for no other reason than to make shavings, is!


----------



## walden

Love it Mos!


----------



## jmartel

More stuff to add to the hoarding…


----------



## Mosquito

dang Jmart that is some nice looking veneer


----------



## jordanp

Who made the cool anti vise racking device recently.. I can't seem to find it..


----------



## Airframer

You mean the Widdle(patent pending)?


----------



## jmartel

> dang Jmart that is some nice looking veneer
> 
> - Mosquito


Now I gotta find somewhere to put it all. I've got an idea that is similar to shipwright's storage system that I think will work better in my garage. Just need to build it.


----------



## Mosquito

Heh, I don't even have enough room for all my handplanes, let alone anything like that lol


----------



## jmartel

It doesn't help that some of the pieces are 12 feet long.


----------



## jordanp

That sounds about right Eric?
Anyone have a link?


----------



## Mosquito

Jordan, what was the anti-racking device like?


----------



## Mosquito

last one I remembered/found was Buckethead's


----------



## jordanp

Yea that looks like it…


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, can you divulge your veneer source? Some of those pieces are ridiculous.


----------



## jmartel

www.certainlywood.com

Very good company to work with. Not sure if they have the best pricing, but they are much more reasonable than many other sources I looked at. You just have to write down what you want and call in to make the order.

For reference, the last batch that I just posted up, plus a 16" wide piece of wenge was $217.20, minus a 15% discount for over $200, and shipping/handling was only $10.

I got:

Holly - 10sqft
Birds Eye Maple - 11sqft
Quilted Maple - 4sqft
Wenge - 11sqft
Zebrawood - 5sqft
Ribbon Stripe Mahogany - 6sqft
Curly Cherry - 13sqft
Fiddleback Sycamore - 5sqft
Golden Madrone Burl - 5sqft
Redwood Burl - 4sqft

So, an average of about $2.50/sqft. The quilted Maple, and 2 burls skewed it higher though


----------



## john2005

Jordan, I would link you to the one on my bench but being on A. An iPad and B. thechy challenged I'm not sure how to link it to you. It's in my projects and blog though.


----------



## Mosquito

John, this one?


----------



## widdle

jmart..fiddleback sycamore ? what what..? let's see that slice..

jordan Mine's similar to john's..his is prolly better and beefier, i went with a 3/8' or 1/2" pin, but haven't snapped it yet..


----------



## bhog

That bench is sexy as hell widdle.


----------



## john2005

^what she said…..

Yeah that's it Mos.


----------



## widdle

Appreciate that hog..Its actually a cobbled together benchover time , but works good..glue a bunch of sticks together , put some legs on it..pretty simple really..


----------



## Pezking7p

Hot as balls here today. Ran me out of the shop…I'm going to have to start woodworking 3rd shift hours.


----------



## jmartel

Widdle, I'll get you a better shot when I make the veneer storage thing today/tomorrow and put it in there. Going to be hanging a 12 ft box from the ceiling of the shop to keep them in.


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Widdle.










And from the seafood festival today. Alaska Weathervane Scallop tacos.










Also got a 12"x12" granite tile for free from the BORG today for sharpening. Didn't show a price when scanned, and the lady said "I don't feel like walking over and checking the price, so it's free. Have a good day"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think that widdle dude is a hack.


----------



## widdle

^Farmer..I am a bit of a hack..check out my first picture above, what's goin on there..A ruler, glass with sandpaper, a strop, wax, tin snips and a lighter..?

nice jmart..looks alot like maple..


----------



## widdle

And what looks like an 8d galvi..yep..


----------



## chrisstef

Helped my buddy out with roofing his house yesterday. Mostly as the clean up lackey and plywood cut man but did schlep a few sheets and a couple bundles. Tenderoni this morning.


----------



## theoldfart

^good man Stef.


----------



## walden

Anyone in need of a pair of hollow and round planes? I have an unused pair of #8s for sale. 1/2 inch. They are made by Emir in London. Quarter sawn beech. I paid $200 for them, but will sell them for $150 plus shipping. They are headed to a tool sale in a few hours, so let me know. I am selling them because I took the plunge and ordered a quarter set…my wallet is still crying!


----------



## ToddJB

Good job being a friend, Stef.

Walden, have fun. I'm pretty sure I'm game for the big swap next month.


----------



## walden

Sounds good Todd.

Stef - That was nice of you to help your friend. Do you fix fire places?


----------



## chrisstef

I got a bit of italian of italian in me walden. Whats up with the fireplace?


----------



## Airframer

> I got a bit of italian of italian in me walden.
> 
> - chrisstef


Italian Sausage?


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. Smothered in underwear. Hungry?


----------



## Airframer

I don't know man.. if it's been at your place it probably tastes like crap…


----------



## walden

The damper won't open more than an inch. I've even beat on it with a hammer and nothing. The power goes out here a lot and it would be great to get the fireplace working for winter.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive had a chunk of grout/mortar/loose brick hang mine up before walden.


----------



## ToddJB

Sounds to me like your fireplace has the flew.


----------



## walden

^haha.

Thanks Stef. Hadn't thought of that. I'll check it out.


----------



## jmartel

> ^Farmer..I am a bit of a hack..check out my first picture above, what s goin on there..A ruler, glass with sandpaper, a strop, wax, tin snips and a lighter..?
> 
> nice jmart..looks alot like maple..
> 
> - widdle


Yeah it does look a lot like maple. The problem with these pieces though are they are only about 3-3.5" wide. Could still be useful for small boxes and marequetry stuff though. Been trying to just buy anything and everything to stock up lately.


----------



## 489tad

Loaded truck, wood pile, three lathes, tablesaw, boxes of hand tools and accessories. Next up is start listing.


----------



## jmartel

Getting rid of your shop?


----------



## Tim457

Jmart, is that bacon I spy under the scallops, onion, cilantro, and sriracha? That's no weenie dose of sriracha either.

Those are tempting Walden, but not really in the budget. Where did you order your new set from?


----------



## 489tad

JMart no, belonged to a friend. He died. Wife wanted it to go to people that will use it.


----------



## Tim457

Wait, so you're not keeping it Dan? Or are you just selling repeats?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dan, Sorry to hear about your buddy. I'm glad his tools are finding a good home.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, is that bacon I spy under the scallops, onion, cilantro, and sriracha? That s no weenie dose of sriracha either.
> 
> Those are tempting Walden, but not really in the budget. Where did you order your new set from?
> 
> - Tim


You would be correct. And it was damn tasty.


----------



## theoldfart

Red Beene and rice








Dave and Phill Alvin








Oh yea


----------



## walden

Tim - Ordered them from a master plane maker out of Loveland Colorado.


----------



## Pezking7p

Double post but I don't care. I've been chopping mortises all day.


----------



## chrisstef

Good day OF. 
You deserve it Dan.

Limping my way along mending up a handle for my moulson bros dovetail saw.


----------



## theoldfart

Don' see a limp, more like a stride Stef. looking good.


----------



## Pezking7p

How did everyone learn to repair totes? I swear every one looks brand new when complete. Looks fantastic stef. Any packing yet?


----------



## chrisstef

This is the first lower horn ive ever tried. Ive been foolin with it for months and finally had a friggin revelation of cutting thin strips of sanding belts to use after the file work was done. It hits the curves a lot better than shredding regular sandpaper in the same effort.

No packing until the buyers inspection is done next friday. No jinxin it ya know. Slowly gathering supplies though. Boxes, bubble wrap, peanuts, newspaper .. You know the gig.


----------



## jmartel

The fix is in.


----------



## Buckethead

I've always said baseball was fixed


----------



## summerfi

That's sumkinda nice jmart.


----------



## Buckethead

It looks fantastic, Jmart, although I did like the "patina" on the ball previously. It might have looked different in person. Innardwebs photos tend to hide much detail.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, is that without finish still?


----------



## jmartel

Correct, shane. I am putting some walnut trim on the edges. It's gluing up in that photo. Once I get that on and sanded, I'll put some finish on. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## Pezking7p

Oooooooo, ver nice! I like!


----------



## jordanp

New little trick I stumbled on with my Stanley 95

http://lumberjocks.com/jordanp/blog/41774


----------



## jordanp

Action shot… goodnight ladies…


----------



## Airframer

And that folks is how you saw in Australia…


----------



## ToddJB

The ol' up cut, huh, Jordan? Nice tattoo, too bad it she made it upside down.

By the way, this will be finding itself into my shop in the next two weeks










Edit: never mind Jodan's too fast n the picture flipping.


----------



## jmartel

Man that's a big bandsaw.

Booked flights for a bachelor party weekend in Vegas next month. This is going to be a sh*tshow.


----------



## walden

That's one big bandsaw my friend!


----------



## john2005

Sweet saw Todd!


----------



## chrisstef

Len is gonna be a happy guy JMart. That looks great even if it does have red sox on it.

I almost let it slide due to lack o coffee but holy crap Todd. 17"er? That saw is a beast!


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. She's big. I waffled back and forth on it for a bit, but it had all the right factors for me to not be able to turn it down. It's old - '56. It's close - 25 minutes away. It's dirt CHEAP. It was FULLY restored and upgraded just a couple years ago - and done very well. Space and moving it are really the only challenging factors… but I'm on it. Guy is moving the 31st, so I need it out of his garage before that.


----------



## jordanp

Todd that bandsaw is impressive! 
I will have one like that one day.. Would gladly give up my table saw to make room for something like that..


----------



## walden

Todd - Let me know if you need help moving that puppy.


----------



## ToddJB

I for sure will need help. Ha. I'm actually researching right now the best way to move one. Looks like most people just sit it on top of their tear drop campers and haul it behind their outbacks. So looks like you're just the man I need.


----------



## ToddJB

For real though, I've got a trailer that I can barrow. And it looks like if you get a handful 3/4" black pipe, you can get it up onto those and roll it out, then lay it on it's back on the trailer, and then reverse the process to get it back out. Still I think it will take minimum of 3 dudes.


----------



## Buckethead

Three d00d arn. Not bad. So… How cheap is dirt cheap?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I for sure will need help. Ha. I m actually researching right now the best way to move one. Looks like most people just sit it on top of their tear drop campers and haul it behind their outbacks. So looks like you re just the man I need.
> 
> - ToddJB


Shade tree engineering at its best!!!!

By the way, ever have one of those Monday's that makes you want to ask "Are you guys just Effing with me or are you smoking butt lint or somthin'?"


----------



## ToddJB

$350. The new bearings, new tires, and new upgraded roller guides probably cost him that much.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Grats Todd. Convenient that you discovered the tear drop camper method in time to capitalize on Walden's offer to help. Universe aligning for you…. must be all that international baby saving work you toil in.


----------



## ToddJB

Not one for believing in karma, but I do feel super blessed. Within the last two years every item on my old machinery quest list has presented itself locally and at a very affordable price.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does anyone else feel that Bhog is trying to seduce them with all the shirtless puckered-lipped bathroom mirror selfies he texts you?


----------



## walden

Very cool Todd. I can bring you those Oreos I owe you when we do the move.

Went to a tool auction yesterday and the guy that was hosting had no less than 6 Barnes treadle lathes! When I discovered this, I inadvertently blurted out, "Holy sh1t!." The owner just happened to be standing behind me and started laughing. Very cool to see. All of them were metal lathes.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - Can you post it up, so I can see if he's just reusing the same pic to everyone? Cause that attachment clearly stated "For your eyes only".

Walden - was he as anal about his as the Wyoming guy? Did you sell your planes?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Todd, I have not kept any.


----------



## walden

Not anal at all. Very nice guy and told me all about them. He is going to keep his eye out for a Barnes wood lathe. The planes are still with me, but I sold everything else I wanted to sell. Was going to put the planes on eBay next weekend. They should go pretty quick on there.


----------



## ToddJB

T - his muscles just take up too much phone memory?

W - Sounds like a guy with the right connections. You'll find one yet! You should really start thinking about what secondary purpose it can fulfill so it's not in the way in your cabin. Quilting rack perhaps?


----------



## chrisstef

Shirtless duck faced selfies? Anyone care to deduct a man point for that? All in favor say Yea.

This dude was in front of me a short while ago, was this you Walden? Pretty bold if you ask me.


----------



## Tim457

I would love one of those barnes treadle lathes. Ideally both wood and metal. But my understanding is they are so valuable it's not really something you'd want to use. Do you know how well the metal ones work?

Stef how did you know that saw was 17", did you already lay out your wang 17 times to measure it? Seriously though that's a sweet saw. Hello resawing.


----------



## jmartel

First coat of finish will go on the sign tonight. Debating between Arm-R-Seal and Spraying Lacquer.

Also saw an ad on C-list for Alder for $1.50/bdft. Going to try and pick up 40 or 50 bdft to make a blanket chest for my buddy/his soon to be wife as a wedding gift.


----------



## Mosquito

Tim, seems well if in good operating shape: 
http://video.pbs.org/video/2296983856/


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tim. Yes. It took a little coercing to get it to come out of hibernation but once it did it was a valuable measuring device. Considering you've probably got some experience in this, how does one go about removing the mushroom stamp impression I have on my computer screen? I know your first call is going to be saliva but im in an office and id rather not use that. Professionalism and all.


----------



## Tim457

That would be so sweet to make your own hardware. Have to stop somewhere though unless you want to mine the ore and forge your tools. Ok doing that once would be cool too.

Haha stef, you've already told us about some of your workplace antics. Can't go claiming professionalism now.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, where you at? Not raining here!


----------



## chrisstef

It was a quick little shower that came through Hartford about an hour ago. We're supposed to get peppered with storms today and tomorrow


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry, Stef, didn't see your question til now. It's 20"


----------



## chrisstef

Take that Tim! My junk just grew .17". In yo face!

Damn that's a beast Todd. Gotta clock in around 600 lbs no? Maybe you can get Walden to harness up the mountain lion for added muscle and then you can resaw it into lion slices, dehydrate it, and eat it. Mmm mountain lion jerky.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not muscle Todd, the tutus he was always wearing and the creep factor are what made me delete.

Why try to deduct from B, Stef? He is just trying to get his groove on, seems like a manly endeavor.


----------



## jordanp




----------



## chrisstef

So you enjoy half naked selfies from Hog, Tony? Either way, were cool, im not here to judge you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No joy from it but I'm not trying to pull his card just because he likes to get down with dudes via text….

Not judging me but judging Hog seems hypocritical.

Glad we're cool regardless, though.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I believe it's north of 650. This is a direct drive version which means it has a 850 rpm motor, which means it's massive. Motor alone is easily 150#.


----------



## 7Footer

Well hello everybody.

Sweet looking BS there Todd.

Today sucks, as do most Monday's.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Today sucks, as do most Monday s. - 7Footer


FNA Agreed.


----------



## chrisstef

I apologize for my hypocriticality. You've enlightened me.

For your troubles:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 7Footer

^FTW.

Thank you!


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL!!


----------



## chrisstef

Here to help as always.


----------



## jmartel

Stef's doin it for the lulz.


----------



## jmartel

Well, looks like I'll be picking up probably around 50-75bdft of Alder tonight. $1.50/bdft. Not a bad deal. The problem is, my wood rack is jam packed full of walnutl currently. Have to find somewhere else to put it all.


----------



## chrisstef

That name plaque I just did was out of alder JMart. Pretty nice stuff to work with. Watch out for bhole knots though.


----------



## walden

Todd - 650 huh? I'm hoping the third guy you pick to help us is the size of a gorilla. That bandsaw could throw you and me around like a wet sock.

Where's bhog when you need him. He could just bear hug it and carry it to the trailer.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, those would really stink.

Thank you folks, I'll be here all week.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, thankfully at no point does it have to be picked straight up. Controlled tipping is the name of the game. I was just reading about how a dude did it by himself. But he commented that that was a bad idea. Ha. Most do it with two and a good spotter helping if things get hairy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I apologize for my hypocriticality. You ve enlightened me.
> 
> - chrisstef


"Hypocriticality"? Looks like Stef is making up words again.

And while you are at it Stef, put the extra lumber under the bed…unless you are afraid of finding someone else hiding there.


----------



## SASmith

The state of my shop is dust covered. Too much grinding in the shop.
This afternoon a cold front went through and dropped the temperature down to bearable, so I decided to do a little sculpting outside.

This is where my catalpa rocking chair is at now. Most of the grinding I can do before I glue on the rockers/arms is done. Lots of sanding left though.


----------



## Tim457

Haha you win the internet for that picture stef. Wait, I mean I don't get it.

I seem to remember a scuffle at a high school a few years back where the principle figured out that particular gesture and either some threats of not allowing kids to graduate if the gesture was used on stage or they actually carried out the threats. I can't remember now.


----------



## 7Footer

Awesome looking rocking chair Scott!

If they'll throw in the pack of Virginia slims it's a deal.

Pretty pimp knives though.


----------



## Buckethead

Is there some sort of two in the pink, one in the stink reference going on there? If so, could someone be kind enough to tell me what it means?

SAS, that rocker is incredible. I'd like to see some close ups. Did you glue stock together or is that a single prehistoric tree?


----------



## chrisstef

Dayum scott. Thats amazing.

Got the handle cookin in some chemicals.


----------



## SASmith

Thanks guys.
Buckethead, it is laminated. I think 19 layers for the back, more for the seat.
Something like 80-90 pieces total.
This was the site I got the free templates from. Looks like it is down now though.

Here is a blog that luv2learn did here on LJs.

If anyone needs a copy of the templates let me know.

Below is the pic that inspired me, although I made lots of changes along the way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amazing Scott.

Great shaping on that Stef.


----------



## bhog

Nice chair Scott. It's going to be amazing.

Tony begs for di£k pics and is jealous of my size ( cawk length ).

The pink and stink pic made my evening.

Handle looks horrible stef. You should a$$ swallow the lower part and maybe it'll come out true to color.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm not a jealous man, stop with the slander.


----------



## bhog

Lol. Struck a nerve I see.


----------



## Airframer

Aww Tony's just jealous you found his jealousy button… I say slander it on! Slander it on thick.. oh yeah just like that….mmm..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!!!


----------



## jmartel

Well I am offically past full on wood storage. I don't think I can fit anything else except for maybe more veneer.

I picked up somewhere around 55 bdft of 5/4 Alder today for $80. He had some maple, but it didn't look like it was worth the time/effort/money. He also gave me a stack of small pieces of veneer, Leopardwood and Curly Cherry.


----------



## Airframer

So…. was your wood picked up this morning?


----------



## jmartel

I always get morning wood.


----------



## Airframer

Best time to get it really..


----------



## jmartel

Except when you have a wife that likes to sleep in. Then evening wood is better.


----------



## Airframer

Yes but when you get your wood in the morning it is most stable at that time and gives you all day to mess with it. Though the moisture content can sometimes be problematic..


----------



## shampeon

Been making good progress on my project:


----------



## TheFridge

The eagle has landed…


----------



## ToddJB

That's quite the view, Ian. Is it yours?


----------



## shampeon

Just for the week. Family beach house vacation in San Clemente. Water is 70 degrees. The kids have been loving it.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome


----------



## Mosquito

> Except when you have a wife that likes to sleep in. Then evening wood is better.
> - jmartel


Truth. lol



> Just for the week. Family beach house vacation in San Clemente. Water is 70 degrees. The kids have been loving it.
> 
> - shampeon


Our air temperature wasn't even 70 today… and I'm not complaining at all.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - There's not many people in this world that have to work as hard as you do to not pee on your own potatoes on a daily basis. I find no jealousy in Tony's remarks.

Hopefully this looks a little bit better now that its dried from its bleaching.









A wee bit more sanding on the lower right hand side and itll be finish time.


----------



## 489tad

Stef, dI'm not scrolling back, how is the repair held on. Glue, glue and a dry wall screw, dowel, lag bolt? Looks good. 
Ian nice view. 
Todd do you have to bring the bandsaw up stairs? Pull the motor, table and wheels that should lighten it up some. Good luck it's a beauty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love me some So. Cal beach time. Love. It. 
Good for you Ian.

Will you make efforts to perfectly blend the new with old? The shape is looking nice Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks good, Stef.

Dan, no stairs. Roll out of one garage and into another. Table will come off, but motor and wheels are staying put. It's a direct drive model, so yanking out motor is far easier said than done. I've received a lot of sage advice on moving it from guys who have moved this exact machine before, so I think I've got a pretty solid plan.

My favorite example is this: guy moved two in this Astro van


----------



## walden

Haha. Nice Todd. I'm not scared.


----------



## woodcox

Are you a size fourteen?


----------



## ToddJB

32×30s slim straight


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Me too.


----------



## chrisstef

Make that 3 but boot cut.

Dan - held together with epoxy with lil baby holes drilled in for some extra grab. Im going to try to make it all color the same T. Ill probably go with dyes for it and top coat with shellac. We'll see.


----------



## jmartel

Nice morning. Bit different view than normal.










And I guess I am a fatty at 34/36×30


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd,

Be sure and do a video for Youtube. It can be a how to…or a Darwin award as the case may be.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## walden

Make that 4 on the 32×30. Over and out…


----------



## Pezking7p

32×32. Y'all some shorties.

On my way to the airport, gps just happened to take me rriiight by the lumber store. Shucks. Had to stop in and pick up some 4/4 oak so my leg vise can be laminated to 12/4. Now the flights delayed and I'm praying to make my connection.

Stef, I admire your mad bleaching skills.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like a good day Jmart.

Agreed Stef does good work with the tote repairs. He's got the whole saw rehab locked up actually.


----------



## chrisstef

I appreciate the props fellas. I still need a little bit of work on learning how to shine up the plates but im gettin there over time. Bobs got it on lock but im not sure ive got the patience that he has.


----------



## Mosquito

I did my first retoothing of a backsaw this weekend… it sucked lol


----------



## Pezking7p

Sitting in my plane in Raleigh. I'm definitely getting stuck somewhere tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Awesome, new chicks.


----------



## Slyy

Fellas! Miss this thread! Juggling stuff for more Nursing school is taking just about all my life! Plus the wife and I have made a big commitment for health and recently started the Cycling thing, biking 30 miles > running 5, incase anyone wondered!!!

Todd shot me an email while back helping me pick some decent equipment, even sent a selfie of his gear:









I got a lot to work on to get to his level I think. Dolphinitely, dolphinitely for sharks.

Might get some more LJ time after the semester starts. At least the shop's still out there so getting some woodworking in as much as I can.


----------



## chrisstef

Would hit ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

What seat?


----------



## Pezking7p

That poor bike. You can almost hear the welds cracking.


----------



## ToddJB

You can tell that's not me because I don't ride anywhere without my tassels… you know the ones. Plus, my bikes have brakes. So no tassels and no brakes… might be Ian.

Jake, you didn't post your pant size, or a pic of your new bike with you on it in bike shorts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Regulating.


----------



## TheFridge

Hey now… My wife burned at least 500 calories gettin on the damn bike. Show some respect. For the bike.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know her grandmother is how Bhog got his nickname, right?


----------



## chrisstef

Smotherin WW1 grenades ^


----------



## jmartel

Been sitting around waiting on this boat. Over 2 1/2 hours past when we were supposed to start. All because they didn't top off tanks like they were requested to. Should be finishing up by now.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol @ the Suicide Girls pic Jake….

Where did this pants size thing come from? Guess I missed that post.

38×36 up in hurr, I can hardly ever find pants, usually have to order online.


----------



## Airframer

30X32 that's right layyyyyydies.. come and get it! Mmhmmm…


----------



## ToddJB

7, Woodcox was guessing sizes like fair carney.


----------



## walden

Man, if Eric turns sideways, he disappears.

So some sad news. The mountain lion ate my fox. I know this is how nature works, but it sucks. Like finding your favorite dog run over by a car. RIP.


----------



## Buckethead

What does the fox say?

Too soon?


----------



## walden

That is a funny video!


----------



## shampeon

32w 33l, which means 32 or 34 depending on the pant.

Walden: sucks about the fox. It's a cruel world out there.


----------



## Airframer

> What does the fox say?
> 
> - Buckethead


Nothing anymore apparently…


----------



## chrisstef

Better the fox than you homey. My main goal would be to keep the lions belly full so walden dont become fox.


----------



## Buckethead

A few years back I was building an oceanfront house in a relatively undeveloped area adjacent to a state park. There was a fox that would lurk in the early hours. We'd see him daily. One day we saw him on the side of the road, dead. Struck by a car along A1A.

I might have shed a (very manly) tear.

I suppose it would have been better if he'd been eaten by a panther.

Teh suxor. One of the things I truly dislike about being a framer is contributing to sprawl and habitat destruction. That stretch of beach is crowded today, though the state park still offers a sanctuary, albeit limited.


----------



## bhog

36 -40×32 heeya. Depends on the pants and how I'm feeling. I like baggy.

Jake is a meat gazer.


----------



## theoldfart

30×32 as well. Like watching foxes hunting. Saw one in Yellowstone hunting, would jump high in the air then land on his prey. Pretty cool
Got a shot of this kit and a sibling in Acadia a few years ago


----------



## Airframer

Hey Kevin.. we could share pants! I feel you should know I go commando most the time.. hope that isn't a problem.


----------



## theoldfart

As long as there are no stains, I'm cool with that!


----------



## bhog

I can't go commando unless it's before, during, or after sex. Jockey life guy myself. Visual , I hope.


----------



## Slyy

34×32, though extra small extra short on the bike shorts, chicks REALLY dig the manly moose knuckle fo sho! Especially on a bike!

Todd, got an older OTASCO bike with Shimano components. An Oklahoma orginal company. It was the right price (with a seat upgrade) to get me started. Eyeing a Masi bike from a local store at the right price to move in to in the next couple months.


----------



## Slyy

Walden, I'd add: suxors on teh fox. Growing up, didn't exactly live in the country but did live at the edge of a smallish town. Had all sorts of wildlife (for OK), plenty of deer, bobcats and a good little family of fox that roamed around and mostly bunkered down at the neighbors large wooden porch. Remember that they'd happily eat out of your hand, and "pa" had three legs and one eye. How he got that way I've no idea. Cool smart animals those fox are for sure.


----------



## jmartel

This workday just won't end. Been here for just under 14 hours now.


----------



## shampeon

Got a workout flingling some toddlers today.


----------



## jordanp

38 X 30 BEEFCAKE!!!


----------



## summerfi

How far did you fling them Ian? Did you approach the record for the event?


----------



## jordanp

I'm going to be training with the #1 and #2 ranked super weight arm wrestlers in Texas this tuesday… should be a learning experience to say the least.


----------



## Mosquito

Used the new scroll saw for more than just messing around with random scraps. Cut up a coping saw blade to use in it, as the scroll saw blades I had were all on the small side. It took quite some time with those in practice cuts, and burned the edges. Not bad for my first real scroll saw use I don't think


----------



## john2005

32×36. I blame all you short people for the fact that it's hard to find pants! Oh yeah, why are we doing this again?

Bummer Walden. Took the boy for a hike on sunday and out of the blue he says "let's go find a fox". We never did but we were lookin


----------



## Pezking7p

Bhog, you on that jockey seamless time? I don't know how I got started on them, but it's all I'll wear. It's like a silk cradle for my balls.

Fawkin plane didn't land here until 11:00. Get to hotel at 12:00, then up til 1:30ish. Going to be a zombie day.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know what frosts my ass? Getting a voicemail from a site super telling me that our work isnt complete when hes the one holding up the works and then ducks 3 return phone calls. Don't come hollerin at me cause you pissed off the building official and they wont come out for inspections or give you a permit for the plumbing because you didn't submit revised drawings. Don't blame me because your layout for sawcutting was inaccurate and more needs to be done. Dont blame me for scheduling delays because we found asbestos in an area that needs to be demo'd that you didn't have surveyed. Im itchin for this dude to call me back. Im 3 cups of coffee deep, got a hair across my ass, and ready to hand out a verbal beat down. Come on telephone tough guy I got some words fo ya!


----------



## theoldfart

^ testy, aren't we? Somehow it's gotta be YOUR fault! The man needs an adjustment. Go get 'em tiger!


----------



## ToddJB

> got a hair across my ass
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm not even sure what that means, but it's a bummer that buck is being thrown your way.


----------



## john2005

Ah Stef, I'm sure he's doin the best he can….sadly


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, just a lil testy this morning. This guy is one of those guys that feels the need to tell you everything hes accomplished in his career the first time you meet. "ive done 100 jobs, they all came in on time, ive never missed a deadline, she was makin eyes at me, blah blah blah". If you gotta tell me everything you've done, you aint done nothin in my book. Primadonna.

Ok I think im done now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! The ducking the return calls it the thing….. don't take any sh!t Stef.

Sorry about your fox Walden.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That hooligan in training is awesome.


----------



## woodcox

Haha..back of Todd's van pic..
.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAHAH!

Thank you Woodcox.


----------



## jordanp

He upgraded the side of his van with new graphics also!


----------



## jmartel

Smart way to attract today's youth.


----------



## JayT

Any other Weird Al fans? Watching this made my morning.


----------



## ToddJB

That's funny JayT

"I could care less" is a big pet peeve for me. And my mother-in-law put quotes around her smiley faces when she send us cards - I have no idea what that is suppose to mean.

But I am not one who should point fingers at poor grammar, as anyone one here can quickly observe.


----------



## 7Footer

A hair across my ass…. hahahah! Even though I also have no idea what it means, it sounds funny as hell. Get 'em Stef.

John - Tall dude pants are friggin' ridiculous, 36L is near impossible to find in stores, if you're looking for a good source, Old Navy has an awesome collection of tall jeans, and every major holiday they go on sale for like $15 a pair (even at $25-30 their regular prices aren't bad), they are surprisingly nice, I've been rocking them for a couple years now, and they even have a few in boot cut, the painter jeans are good for work too. I got sick of paying to much $$ for Lucky's cuz they came in long and extra long. It all makes sense now why 90% of all jeans in stores are 30 and 32 length….

That is too bad about the Fox, they are cool animals.

So you're getting into Arm Wrestling Jordan? Please tell us more….... Are we going to be seeing you on Game of Arms eventually?


----------



## jmartel

I wasn't a fan of the Old Navy Jeans I bought. Pretty thin material. I'm rough on clothes, even though I have a mostly desk job. I've got a pair of jeans sitting in the bathtub right now covered in oil and transmission fluid that I haven't gotten around to tossing yet.

After making an extra payment today, it looks like I'll have one of my loans completely paid off next month 2 years early. Basically 3 more bi-monthly payments and one more $1k extra payment and it will be done. Then we can focus on the wife's loan and saving for a new car to replace the horrible contraption that is our Jeep.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart - awesome news about the loans. Pound 'em out. My goal is to never have any sort of monthly loan payment again that isn't a mortgage.


----------



## Tim457

Love Weird Al. "You should hire some cunning linguist to help you distinguish what is proper English"

Though some of that stuff goes too far. Who/Whom, you're kidding me, no one but people that study grammar books know which one you should use, which to me is a good sign it isn't a real rule. Grammar is how people actually speak not how some old english teacher thinks they should. On the other hand, when you can't understand what someone is saying it's bad grammar. And using "literally" wrong drives me nuts so everyone has their thing I guess.


----------



## jmartel

I've got one loan that I won't be paying off early since it's at 0.15% interest. There's just no point. I'll put extra on my house before that. I will be taking on a car loan for the first time when we replace the Jeep as I'm buying new (sick of dealing with other people's maintenance mistakes/avoidances), but my goal is to be able to put close to half down when we buy. None of this $0 down, be on the hock for 6 year type loans for me.


----------



## jmartel

Tim, that is LITERALLY the best response on the topic.

Have you all seen that Kelsey Grammar (from Frasier) is on twitter correcting people's grammar? I laughed a lot when I found out about it. Never been on twitter myself, but I support his campaign.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Turds, tools, projects, cool wives, not-so-cool wives, motorcycles, gay sex, beer, mountain lions, types of wood, types of kid puke, types of a$$ holes at big box stores, types of cars to drive, types of cars to NOT drive, mallets, cooking with fire, trips to the ER, crazy clients, bunghole knot holes, vacation destinations….most of the time this is a pretty cool thread…but where in the heck did this fashion show crap about pants sizes come from??? Next thing ya know the topic will be what kind of shoes do you wear in the shop? Steel toe stilettos or pink Carharts with green laces!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dude? Ever the critic lately. Chill a little, let the current take you down this river of smut. Your struggling only splashes it up into your face.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh and congrats Jmart. Good work man.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, mostly steel toe Redwings, but sometimes my leather slip on Sperry's or anything else I have on at the time when I need to just pop in for a minute. I'm happy to share anything else you would like to know.


----------



## jmartel

Ok. I have a confession to make. I wear Crocs in the shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

G0ddamnit! Stop that.


----------



## Tim457

Haha jmart, good one.

Party in the CIA and Amish Paradise are some more of Weird Al's good stuff:


----------



## theoldfart

And the Croc rears it's ugly head once more!


----------



## AnthonyReed

If you guys keep giving them money they are never going to go away.


----------



## john2005

C'mon Timmy, what's yer pant size, don't be bashful. And it's flip flops in the summer, tennies in the winter thanks. The flippers are cool when it's hot and easy to clean.

And what with the crocs again?! There must be something I'm missing here….


----------



## 7Footer

> Chill a little, let the current take you down this river of smut.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I just laughed so hard I might have peed a little. That's quote worthy stuff.

Good stuff too with the Weird Al track JayT, I swear that dude just keeps pumping out the albums, when I was somewhere around 12 I thought he was the funniest thing I'd ever heard. Another One Rides The Bus, Gump, Amish Paradise, I Want a New Duck, Eat It, Taco Grande, Achy Breaky Song, The White Stuff, White & Nerdy…. God it goes on and on. 
Edit: Since Tim linked to Amish Paradise already I'll swap it out for White & Nerdy





-1 for Crocs in the shop!


----------



## ToddJB

I appreciate Weird Al's humor. It's responsive humor, which I feel is my brand of humor. Though, I'm not sure what he does is terribly difficult to keep cranking out. He is presented daily with some basic/terrible pop song as new material.


----------



## john2005

Prolly shouldn't bring it up around Tim, being that he's sensitive on the subject and all, but isn't there a W.A song on constipated?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Dude? Ever the critic lately. Chill a little, let the current take you down this river of smut. Your struggling only splashes it up into your face.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


OOOOOOOHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMM OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMM Ican playDominos betterthan YOUUUUUUUUUU caaaaannnnnnnnnnn OOOOOOUUUMMMMMMM

I feel the calm washing over me!!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> C mon Timmy, what s yer pant size, don t be bashful. And it s flip flops in the summer, tennies in the winter thanks. The flippers are cool when it s hot and easy to clean.
> 
> And what with the crocs again?! There must be something I m missing here….
> 
> - john2005


52X28 and I wear my slippers unless I am going to be lifting sheet goods. Then I have a pair of jump boots with four inch heals to help get the height I need. I really need to build a lower work bench.


----------



## 7Footer

Agreed Todd. There must be one somewhere John…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

See? Feeling better already Tim. Enjoy the ride.



> And what's with the crocs again?! There must be something I'm missing here….
> - john2005


Much like opening your mouth when kissing your own sister, they are just fundamentally wrong.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And as a Wierd Al fan…I also have to say I like these guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love South Park.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fine musicians, The Cleverlys.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, I like their commitment here:


----------



## ToddJB

ha. Tim, I could get down to this:


----------



## JayT

Got to see Weird Al in concert last year-he's a riot in person. One of my favorites that hasn't been listed is "The Saga Begins". Not only is it funny, I have no clue how he could come up with parody lyrics for that long of a song.


----------



## jmartel

Just for all you haters, I'll post photos of the crocs later today when I get home. I realized the other day that I basically have 1 pair of footwear that actually has laces, and those would be my steel toe boots. Those will be replaced with slip-on steel toes in the future as well. I rock the Merrell slip-ons every day.

Tying laces? Ain't nobody got time for dat.


----------



## JayT

Here you go jmart. Steel toed crocs (OK, well aluminum if you want to be technical) Best of both worlds.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Here you go jmart. Steel toed crocs (OK, well aluminum if you want to be technical) Best of both worlds.
> 
> - JayT


Now there is a fine feat of *********************************** feet engineering!


----------



## 7Footer

Too bad those are knock-offs. Good placement of the High Life logo though.


----------



## Airframer

My mom and wife took the boy shopping today and what does he come home wearing? F'ing Crocs!!!! I need to get him out in the shop before it is too late for him… mummble mummble crocs…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on hitting up old navy for long tall sally's…..38×36.

That weird Al grammar song is funny. I try not to bust on people for their grammar though. Mine's not that great, and not everyone had the chance to go to college. I have a few friends and family who won't post on social media because they know they're grammar sucks. It's a shame, because they're not stupid….. they actually have a lot to offer.


----------



## Buckethead

"THEIR" grammar. :-/


----------



## Airframer

"Weird Al"


----------



## chrisstef

You westies never heard the hair across your ass line? Must be an east coast thang.

Had a wonderful meeting with the mortgage lender today. Needless to say im 3 shots of Jameson deep and retreating to the shop to find that stashed lettuce. No deal killers but damn it this ******************** is gonna cost. Get cha sweaters ready, its gonna be a cold winter lol.


----------



## Airframer

You're still drinking Jameson so it can't be all that bad yet. Let us know when you have to switch to drinking this and then we will show concern for the winter..


----------



## chrisstef

Oh gawd Eric. Im sayin im gonna be broke not homeless. Thats donkey piss.

Truth in lending. Hog, this winter brah, ima need you and a couple a hard pipes hittin ninjas (Marcellus Wallace voice).


----------



## Airframer

> Truth in lending. Hog, this winter brah, ima need you and a couple a hard pipes hittin ninjas (Marcellus Wallace voice).
> 
> - chrisstef


Smart thinking! Getting warmed from the inside out is the most efficient way!


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## summerfi

Owning a Moulson = lucky guy.

Nice job Stef.


----------



## Pezking7p

I usually wear my sneakers. Sometimes I wear flops but I don't like the chips getting in there.

Stef I think a pair of crocs might take you to another mindset more quickly than whiskey.

Eating Wisconsin cheese curds and german food/beer. Much like stefs plan to heat his new house, I'm eating german sausages. Celebrator on tap is good.


----------



## Airframer

> Stef I think a pair of crocs might take you to another mindset more quickly than whiskey.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I… umm.. I don't think Homosexual is the mindset he is shooting for tonight.. or maybe it is! I'm not here to judge..


----------



## Pezking7p

Said the man who's son participates in crockery. Seems hippo critical to me.


----------



## Airframer

I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!!!! Don't worry I'm hiring him a hooker this weekend.. gotta nip this in the bud quick..


----------



## Pezking7p

Sometimes you do everything right, and things just don't work out. You have to let them live their own lives.

Ok, german food didn't go so well. Across the street at another bar. This might get sloppy. You've been warned.


----------



## bhog

Dan , they say flex on a tag on the front of the waisteband. They're like dropping your balls in a nice , cool , strangely supporting cloud.

I don't remember what else I wanted to comment on as I had Ljs close on me and lost all the comments I'd typed. If somebody remembers - remind me. Oh wait , I do remember this…. 7 tasted man batter before he tried vag. " Twas written.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dude, please pick up a pair of the seamless sport or whatever. Get them on sale at an outlet store for $6. Worth every penny. It's like wearing a baby seal on my schlong.


----------



## bhog

Lol at baby seal. I will try them , if it's not what I already have.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, hey at least I decided vag was the way to go.

Dan here's the undies Hog is talking about, his favorite:









Saw turned out awesome Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Working out some karma there AF? Help the boy out, I know you sailors do what you have to on those long journeys but he is still a spud. Let him get old enough to be able to make those decisions for himself.

Nice work Stef.

HAhaHA @ panty wearers. Ball cupping, nut-hugger-wearing ladyboys.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I agree with above. Way to bring her back to life.


----------



## chrisstef

7 …. bro … what the eff lol? He must work out.

Im pretty happy with the MB dovetail. It came a long way from where it was to start. Using dye on the handle helped blend them together pretty well. I was able to sand some of it back to where I thought it blended fairly well. Its far from seamless but my finishing squills are far from good so ill take it. Gave her a good shellac polish and some wax and shes nice and smooth.

Also, eff buying another house ever again. Its got me stressed to the hills but after smashing the panic button last night I think im cooling off a little bit and coming to my senses. I almost sold all my tools last night lol. Nothin better than a $4k surprise at the banks office. Ohh yea, that good faith estimate forgot to include 6 months worth of taxes and a years worth of HOI. Thanks for that.

Im gonna come out and say that crocs for toddlers is a good thing. Mrs stef bought baby stef some knowing that we both utterly despise them. But, I gotta say, not having to wrangle socks on a wiggly 2 year old that wants to splash in puddles helps. A lot. There's got to be a clear cut off line though. Probably as soon as they can wear sandals or put on their own socks.


----------



## ShaneA

Forgetting the escrows in the Good Faith Estimate is day one stuff but. He may have to guess at the amount, but it needs to be accounted for. You might want to look for a referral or shop it a bit. Could be the start of a bumpy ride.


----------



## chrisstef

Tell me about it Shane. Im pretty mad at myself that I didn't catch it, I should really be smarter than that. Blinded by the light I guess. I hope its not a bumpy ride or faces are going to get smashed. Its all a signed deal at this point but another screw up and ill ********************can these goons.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, how did the inspection go on your current house? Did that find that army of termites laying dormant in those walnut counter tops?


----------



## chrisstef

It actually happens tomorrow. I think ive done a pretty good job of cleaning up all the little termites and hiding things . Honestly im a little nervous. I know that there aren't any glaring issues with this house that haven't been addressed but still nervous as we really don't have much to play with at all after yesterdays surprise.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I feel for you buddy! When we sold our first house (1996), I gave the inspection report to my own inspector to look at. He just wrote in it "So EFFING what" these are not real issues. Buyers did not pursue it.


----------



## chrisstef

Can I get a hug?


----------



## Mosquito

It's a little awkward when you're naked, but there you go Stef


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hang in there bud. You got this.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently the good people at Shopnotes think my Veneer storage thing is good enough to warrant buying it as a shop tip. We'll see if it shows up in a rag or not. I had another one bought a while ago that didn't ever make it in hard copy so we will see.


----------



## ToddJB

Good work, jmart. What's the payout on something like that? And do you get more if they use it?


----------



## walden

Hang in there Stef. Makes me not want to buy a place.

Congrats Jmart! That's pretty cool.

Speaking of publications, has anyone else noticed that Popular Woodworking has been yanked from the shelves at most stores? It used to be everywhere; now I only see it sold at Rockler. Everyone still seems to carry Fine Woodworking though.

I used to have a subscription to Popular Woodworking and had signed up for another two years. After never receiving a single copy, the mag essentially told me tough luck. Needless to say, I stopped subscribing.


----------



## Buckethead

Jmart… You're published! Pimp.

Stef… Tuck and roll.

7… Your carving skills are duly noted. That d00d's meat wallet you carved is top notch. Chiseled. It almost looks real.


----------



## 7Footer

^lol…I try… You should see the front of those bad boys… Lawl @ He must work out, that's another one of those lines that every time I hear I think of Dumb & Dumber…... Harry: "Man look at the butt on that…."

That's pretty cool Jmart.

Good vibes Stef-san.


----------



## bhog

Meat wallet is hilarious.

When stef smashes the panic button he usually comes home pregnant. His " bottle " is coconut oil


----------



## ToddJB

My son refers to him himself in the third person - Jack does this, Jack does that. I was just changing his diaper and he coughed then giggled. And I said what are you doing that's so funny. He thought for a second and replied, Jack Coughin'

I hope his mom doesn't catch him.


----------



## chrisstef

Bravo! ^

Stef approves.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hilarious. ^^^

Stef, get a hair on your ass and take care of that dude.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Third person is stuff of royalty. Nice work. Cool kid.


----------



## chrisstef

Found $24 in my paypal account. The itch needed to be scratched.


----------



## Buckethead

Gorgeous block plane! Mega-low angle… Errr… Giga low angle.


----------



## ToddJB

Sargent?


----------



## jmartel

> Good work, jmart. What s the payout on something like that? And do you get more if they use it?
> 
> - ToddJB


Last time it was $50. If it's published you get up to $200.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea low angle. 5607 i do believes. Its not perfect. The cap and iron are pitted and theres a lug busted rendering the mouth adjustment level only able to close. Gotta go all manual to open it. Im a ron popeil guy, set it and forget it, so no issues for me.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome jmart. That should more than have covered the cost of the project. Can't beat that.

Stef, crock pot woodworker, huh? I like it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Home too late to do anything but pile up on the couch. A long ride from here to Knoxville and back with a 6 hour meeting thrown in. The good news is the Woodcraft store is on the way home. Picked up some odds and ends and ordered some card holder pulls for the tool armoire.

Congrads on the 5607 Steph, and I hope ya get settled down after the sticker shock. But I gota say, even if your insurance is 1K that leaves 3 grand for six months worth of taxes. $500 a month in taxes???? Holy crap!

As for crocks…the wife loves em but none for me thanks.


----------



## walden

Todd - Walden thinks Jack is funny. Walden giggled.

Nice plane Stef. Nothing like a new toy to get your mind off the nut crushing closing process.

Tim - I peed a little when I calculated his tax payment as well.


----------



## walden

Went for a walk this morning and this guy flipped me off. Pretty sure it's some kind of gang sign. Ducks these days…what's the world coming to?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, stef! Love that plane…. The Craftsman version.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Smitty. Its funny I bought what I thought was a 5607 a while back off the bay but when it arrived it was only the cap and iron of a 5607 on a Stanley 9 1/2 body. I had been on the look out since. Now I can mix and match for the best looking outfit. What do you guys sharpen your low angles at? Im hoping to spend a little time at the worksharp with it tonight.

Yea, welcome to Connecticut on the taxes. You guys got it pegged about right unfortunately. Im pretty sure were like the 3rd or 4th highest taxed state in the nation. It redonkulous. We also pay car taxes and sales tax of 6.35% not to mention the $4.00 a gallon gasoline costs. Thus the reason no one retires in this state. Come make your money, stack some coins and assets and splitski.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Darn Taxes. Here's a top ten:

http://wallstcheatsheet.com/personal-finance/top-10-states-with-the-highest-taxes.html/?a=viewall

Yup Conn. is up there. I knew NE and IA had to be. Nebraska is flat out silly. Their "wheel tax" will cost you 3-4K on a new vehicle. In Omaha, property tax on a $130k starter home can run 3-4K. Nuts. Part of the reason I live in Iowa….out of city limits.

Stef- we've kicked around getting a little bigger place for the kids teen years. But buying/selling is a PIA….and we're afraid we'll be stuck with a big ol house when they move out. You've convinced me to fix up the house we have….lawl.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Red. Im glad I could be of help. It is a pain in the ass but in the long run it will all be worth it. If you wanna move up its gonna cost you, and that's the realization ive come to. This move will be a good thing for my family. Our monthly payments actually decrease by about $150 a month while adding a couple extra hundred square feet and a house that's 25 years newer with substantially less maintenance. We'll also be 3/4 of a mile from my inlaws (who are pretty damn cool).

I talked with my old man last night and he's always been able to put things into perspective for me.
"When I moved from North Jersey to CT I had to borrow a $100 just to say I was broke. I lived on the green in downtown Waterbury in the YMCA. The only bathroom was one floor down. I had 2 outfits, no job, and didn't know a single person in the state. Don't sweat it kid, youre doin just fine."

I can remember my pops telling me the story of why he had to split Jersey when he was young. He was running with a crew of part time criminals in a time when race riots were happening where he lived when a buddy and him went on a beer run. They put a couple six packs on the counter of the liquor store and his boy, unbeknownst to my old man, pulls out a gun and robs the joint. Pretty sure he hauled ass up north a couple days later.

Here comes the story of The Hurricane, a man the authorities came to blame ….


----------



## JayT

As much as I would like to persuade the wife to move out of town a few miles, you guys are convincing me to stay right where we are at. 

Love the 5607, stef. Low angle planes-I sharpen at 25 degrees. That, along with the 12 degree bedding angle, gives a 37 degree angle of attack. If you go any steeper, you end up too close to a standard block plane or bevel down bench plane, thus negating any advantage of a low angle.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on JayT. 25 degrees it is. Considering Ive now got 2 irons for this plane would it make sense to sharpen one at 20 and one at 25? Ive never really got too deep into the benefits of different bevel angles on planes.


----------



## ShaneA

On a brighter note a sales tax of 6.5% is prettysweet sounding. We are any where from 8 to 9% where I am at. That crap adds up.


----------



## summerfi

No sales tax in Montana.


----------



## JayT

> No sales tax in Montana.
> 
> - summerfi


Think I can convince the wife that Montana is only a few miles from central Kansas? 

Stef, I'd be afraid a 20 degree bevel would leave the edge too weak and you would constantly be re-sharpening. I suppose it might work on softwoods, but can't see it on hardwoods. I've never tried it, however, so if you do, let us know how it goes.


----------



## ToddJB

Or just sharpen 'em both up to 25 so you have a back up when one starts to dull on ya.


----------



## chrisstef

I think 2 at 25 is the ticket. Thanks fellas.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Suddenly, I don't feel so bad about my property taxes….$2,800 on a 3K square feet on 5 acres.


----------



## jmartel

> No sales tax in Montana.
> 
> - summerfi


No income tax in WA, which is killer for my 401k. I can do it after-tax as there will never be lower taxes than I have now, simply because I don't have anything but federal.

9.5% sales tax though. My property taxes aren't bad at all, but that's because I live in a townhouse. But I generally attempt to buy as little stuff as I can, not because of the taxes, but it's certainly a benefit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> I talked with my old man last night and he's always been able to put things into perspective for me.
> - chrisstef


Friggin' old timers, huh? So often undervalued.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, yup Pop's has always got an interesting way of looking at things. Im pretty sure his first line to me was "They didn't call and say you got cancer right?" He's a funny dude.


----------



## Mosquito

an annoyance about the blackburn tools saw kits… the saw nuts they send with the dovetail kits require a 7/16" forstner bit. I have no such size, and none of the retail stores around me (including rockler, and woodcraft) do either. They only carry 1/8" sizes… so to amazon I go. Last thing to do before my 9" via 10" dovetail saw* is done and ready for some finish.

*Note: Check which direction the teeth go before you get over enthusiastic and cut the wrong corner off of the saw plate


----------



## summerfi

Mos - You could have made it a pull saw. ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Am I the only one that originally thought the teeth on a back saw should have been reversed like a pull saw? I think spine saw might have been a more clearly descriptive name.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why so literal? Relax a little, grow a beard or something.


----------



## 7Footer

Man I'm nervous about the saw swap, but with all the help from you doods I think I'll be fine… I'm getting a bit irritated though, Wenzloff & Sons are located about 20 minutes from where I grew up and about 40 minutes from where I live now… I had no idea they were in Oregon, so a couple weeks ago I emailed them, asking about saw kits and whatnot, called them 2x and left voicemails and not even a call back…. I wanted so badly to get a couple kits from them.

Sick 5607 Stef, me likey.. Your old man sounds like a cool dude, would be fun to shoot the $h!t over a couple beers with.

One of the things I loved about Washington, no income tax….. No sales tax in Oregon, but the income tax is 9.9%, it blows. I'll take sales tax any day over income tax, I don't spend 10% of my income every month on taxable goods. Property taxes are pretty reasonable here, as long as you aren't in Multnomah County (which I am about 6 blocks from the border of), where property taxes are near double what they are in Washington Co.!


----------



## jmartel

Plus, you can buy a bunch of stuff online and not get taxed. Unfortunately, Amazon is based here, so we have to pay the 9.5% tax on Amazon.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I could have made it a pull saw I suppose

7' I don't think Wenzloff & Sons have had kits available for a while now. I originally wanted to get a couple kits from them too, but it didn't work into the budget at the time. Once it did, they had put a note up on their site that they won't be offering saw kits "until they catch up", or something like that. I had read somewhere that Mike Wenzloff was at one point having some health issues, so hopefully that's not the reason for the non-contact for you


----------



## Mosquito

The other thing on this one was that I had adjusted the hang angle to be more relaxed than my LN dovetail saw. We'll see how I like it


----------



## ToddJB

> Why so literal? Relax a little, grow a beard or something.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Its a descriptive diffarenciator, I feel it should be literal. And as you wished I just put some relaxer in my beard but those curls refuse to give up.


----------



## chrisstef

Man you better roll with at least a 6 pack if you wanna chat with Pop Stef. He can get to talkin boy.

Saws lookin good Mos.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mos, bringing you a 7/16" forstner would have been the perfect excuse to drive back into Minneapolis. Oh well.

Work is killing me today. Taking my soul and faith in humanity one shred at a time.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, I'm not sure why, but I feel like they wouldn't allow that in a carry on lol

Thanks 'Stef


----------



## 7Footer

That makes sense. I noticed that message on the main page that he removed several categories so he could get caught up, I wondered what he meant by "so i dont compound the problems i caused last year". I guess maybe they just got a bunch of orders and couldn't keep up… Yeah I hope it's not related to health problems. I might just go with Erik, support a fellow LJ ya know, and he makes killer saws…


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Its a descriptive diffarenciator, I feel it should be literal. And as you wished I just put some relaxer in my beard but those curls refuse to give up.
> - ToddJB


Dude you are going to get the 'roids holding your ass that tight…..


----------



## Mosquito

I will also throw in a plug for TGIAG. Though they don't sell brass backs (or any kind) yet, Dominic is very helpful, and made sure I ended up with the right size for what I wanted to do, and helped with templates and references as well. If I had a way of stamping/cutting the teeth with out using a file (I've tried that, I sucked at it lol) I'd probably just get my own spring steel and give it ago myself. I've got some scrap from the panel saw… maybe some practice with the files and templates I've made


----------



## chrisstef

So your sayin that maybe it was Todd that Walden seen in the pond Tony?


----------



## ToddJB

> Dude you are going to get the roids holding your ass that tight…..
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You're right Tony, I will follow your example and loosen it up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

All I am saying is it is Friday, gorgeous outside, the middle of summer and for some reason I am sitting at a desk.

Oh, that and at my current performance level I could not find a date in a whorehouse with a hundred dollar bill stapled to my forehead….


----------



## chrisstef

Try rolling the hundy up and sticking it in a bag of booger sugar. You'll feel better about yourself (until it runs out) and gather dirty club sluts for miles around. Who's your buddy?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is about as affirming as hogging… I'm gonna pass for now but I do appreciate your input, thanks.


----------



## 7Footer

I might go with TGAIG, but don't you need to sharpen them? That's my one issue, I don't have the time or resources to learn to sharpen between now and the deadline… I need one that's ready to go. I was going to order one of the Veritas saw file guides but they are out of stock for a couple more weeks, plus I know I can't just get one and get it right the first time..

I hear ya Tony, it's been such an awesome summer already up here, and 5 days a week I'm stuck at a desk. I'm really jealous, once my wifey completes her training for her internship, she'll work 3 12-hour shifts and then have 4 days off…. Maybe I need to change my profession!


----------



## ToddJB

7, if you need it ready to rock I'm sure Erik would be happy to oblige and likely less expensive than your other options.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This one time, I was going to do what they paid me to do….


----------



## Mosquito

fair enough. You do have to sharpen the ones from TGIAG (and blackburn). I know when Wenzloff sold kits they gave you the option to have it sharpened and set for an additional fee (which was fairly reasonable if I remember correctly)


----------



## AnthonyReed

... so I sez to Mable, I sez …..


----------



## ToddJB

I found the manual for my band saw that I will be picking up on Tuesday. Was reading through it and found a new use for a household product.


----------



## chrisstef

7 - if you cant find someone to sharpen it up, I can try and squeeze it in for ya brother. If its a pre-punched dovetail or backsaw I can usually thump em out in short order. Whens the deadline?


----------



## AnthonyReed

K-Y is Busch League.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony likes the tingle ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

What do you mean, like toothpaste?


----------



## walden

7 - The best way I found for dealing with that saw shop is to go to their website and click on "notify me" next to the product you want. When it becomes available, they will send you an email. Drop everything and buy it. It will sell out in 10 minutes.

They have so much demand they don't do customer service. Sad but true. Their saws are some of the best in the industry though.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice try. Youre the expert brah, not me  Im the sheltered one, remember?


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, nice Todd! Astroglide is better.

Deadline to submit pics says Sept. 1st, but swap isn't until Oct 1st… We'll see how things go, I have about 10 projects that I'm suppose to get done in between so I need to be extra nice to wifey to make sure I get some shop time in…. None this weekend too cuz Wifey wants to head to the beach… Thanks for the offer Stef, if I can get ta tote makin' soon with enough time to send to you and back here I will.

*If I only had a blade*
I could wile away the hours
Sharpening on the iron
Consultin' with L J 's
And my planes I'd be scrapin'
All the while makin' shavings 
If I only had a blade…….





































I was gonna buy this blade I found online, the one in Australia, Todd was right, shipping isn't bad, but after looking closer at it, it appears that this blade doesn't have a whole lot of life left, so I think I'll hold off until one pops up or maybe I can man up and make a couple.


----------



## chrisstef

Got a 722 chubby. That's a monster bro! Killer job on the clean up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ... Astroglide is better.
> - 7Footer


I expected better from you 7'.

That 722 came out great, nice job man.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol. It use to be better, haven't had to use it in years though have times changed?

Thanks tho. I still cant believe my buddy thought the frog was the blade…. smh. Now I'm glad I gave him that Stanley 9 1/2".


----------



## walden

7 - There is a guy on eBay selling new old stock Stanley Gage plane blades for $30 each. Free shipping. (Most people want much more than that.) Not sure if yours is Stanley or if they would fit anyway.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GAGE-SELF-SETTING-PLANE-BLADE-NEW-OLD-STOCK-VINTAGE-ANTIQUE-TOOL-PLANE-PART-/231235514389?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d6b5f015


----------



## 7Footer

Oh wow, nice. Thanks Walden! Those look like they would work but I'd have to consult with Yoda probably to confirm…. Interesting though.

From what I can tell the depth setting thingy goes in the smaller slot and I'm not sure if there is really a purpose for the longer slot towards the top…









Edit: Oh snap, I just noticed, those are 2 1/2", the Sarge is a 2 3/8" .... poop!


----------



## walden

If the long slot doesn't serve a purpose, you should be good. You could also cut the slots in the gage blades into one long slot if it does serve a purpose.

Just saw your edit. That sucks. Sorry man.


----------



## ToddJB

What's an 1/8" between friends?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^This guy is a coddler.


----------



## walden

7 - Hock can make you one, but it's something like $80! I used to own a Stanley Gage #6 and #7. That was the price I was quoted a few years ago. I ended up selling the planes instead.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos, I think Erik sent me blackburn saw nuts with the first kit I bought. I just used a new 7/16" brad tip bit to drill the holes. Worked fine. Probably because I'm a badass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Ha! @ badass.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ that was the desired effect;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, I got it. Now you are saying I am a dullard, I get that too. :'-(

I bet Todd is stroking his beard and rubbing his belly right about now.


----------



## jordanp

What $40 will buy you at an estate sale.









And hiding amongst the 300+ drill bits were these









The $5 drill press vise wasn't bad either


----------



## woodcox

Being short handed sucks. OMG! remind me never to be a customer.
I would rather bust my bust my knuckles all day than deal with them.

Is "coming out of the woodwork" an oldtimey dig on our ilk?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Is "coming out of the woodwork" an oldtimey dig on our ilk?
> - woodcox


No, I believe Lincoln coined that phrase and he was referring carnivorous glow worms.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

TGIF Tony. Sounds like I need a buy you a beer.

here's what I found in my shop. Es muy mal.









I probably better invest in some better concrete anchors


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… true enough BRK, I am going bat******************** crazy in this cage today.

Oh no! Not the tunes man! Sorry.


----------



## ToddJB

> I bet Todd is stroking his beard and rubbing his belly right about now.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's like you're watching me.


----------



## jmartel

> Is "coming out of the woodwork" an oldtimey dig on our ilk?
> - woodcoxNo, I believe Lincoln coined that phrase and he was referring carnivorous glow worms.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'd buy you and widdle a beer if I could. Well, a root beer for widgina. 
I'm ready for a day off too bro.

And ya, stereo go boom-boom. The face is busted, but it might still work….


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice can o bits there Jordan !!!!!

Red lost the tunes in his shop !!!!! Hope it didn't ruin that jug of washer fluid, the rest you can rebuild…


----------



## AnthonyReed

When I talk to women tonight I am only going to discuss how I am a recovering Mormon orphan that was raised by an Amish family.

I wish I could convincingly speak with a lisp….


----------



## ShaneA

What ever happened to catching them with M&Ms? Seemed like a viable plan to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That was the high school trick; M&M's and Strawberry Hill. Even if I had interest in high school girls, I'd go to jail for that sh!t now Shane. You're trying to get me into trouble? Not cool bro, not cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer, Red. I'm going to go home and stress test my shelving.


----------



## ShaneA

That's the thing about high school chicks. We keep getting older…and they stay the same age.

I am not trying to get you in trouble. Just trying to get the creative juices flowing. An 8ball could be another option. Almost guaranteed to land a "skinny" chick.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha @ 8-ball. Stef suggested the same thing up there this morning. You are thinking like Stef now Shane; just sayin'.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Alright, I am out of here. Have a good weekend boys.


----------



## shampeon

Gotta support the Astroglide. Made in the town I grew up: Vista, CA. It's a company town.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww beats down. No bueno.

Careful shane. Get in my head and youll never come out the same. Theres all kinds of bad wiring, loose screws (red), and cobwebs. Its dangerous in there.

Inspection went down today. So far just a couple of very minor items that were indicated in an email from the buyers agent. Fingers crossed that the paperwork doesnt tell a different story.


----------



## widdle

Did he mention the tear out at the kitchen sink ?


----------



## chrisstef

Ahahaha!! Not unless dude had a neck like a crane. Its buried pretty well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

sweet the stereo and CD player still works. yeah those plastic anchors were a bad idea. Bolt sleeve anchors mucho better.

looks like a shop stereo now


----------



## widdle

hey red..I notified cricket that you called me widgina..She was not pleased..


----------



## Hammerthumb

tattle tail! ^


----------



## Hammerthumb

Works done. Time to go home and watch the British open.


----------



## widdle

Yep..Ima crime stopper
i think golf starts at like 1 am..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Widdle…


----------



## 489tad

For the second time in a month I moved out the furniture on the first floor so the floor guy can fix what he missed and clean what he slopped on our cabinets and trim. And yes they are paying for the move and repair of a cabinet door he buzzed with his edger. Too much moving these days.
Enjoy your weekend you bunch of knuckle draggers.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Dats some bullchit Dan. I'd make 'em fix it too.

Friday night beeches.

There's a mystery flask in the freezer and all the beer is gone
So let's take shots of vodka and worry about it in the morn'


----------



## bhog

Picked up the uni motor from the shop today. All is well. Lifted and then cut some dovetails bumping UGK.










Also had a pretty serious reggae sesh earlier.


----------



## 489tad

Red you know about motors being a x sparkie and all? I'll have a question for you in a few days. I have a 2hp Baldor with no power cable connected. I haven't looked at it yet. Picture I took blows. So be prepared.


----------



## 489tad

Hog's looks good from here. No shop time in a while. None this weekend. Will the madness ever stop!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> That s the thing about high school chicks. We keep getting older…and they stay the same age.
> 
> - ShaneA


One of the young guys in my old fire house had a party. A buddy of mine went. He started talking to some high school cutie (actually, college age but for a guy over 40 what's a year or two?) After almost two hours and a few drinks things were going fine. He was sure he was going to get to show her a few circus tricks when she said, "you are one of the coolest guys I have ever met." The she did it to him…her next words were, "I need to introduce you to my mom!

Talk about deflation.

Glad nothing serious was broken there Red.


----------



## bhog

Tim, that coulda been a twofer. 
" when I took baby home, I freaked her mom "


----------



## Airframer

******************** yeah man.. your buddy blew it! It's not every day a nice Mom/Daughter trio presents it's self…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dan- I don't know a ton about motors. As a sparky, I usually just had to look at the specs and get them the correct amperage. If a motor was giving us grief, we took it to a motor/tool shop.

However, some of the guys on here probably could help.


----------



## Pezking7p

> ... so I sez to Mable, I sez …..
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I heard mable's the bomb.


----------



## jmartel

Probably going Kayaking tomorrow, then to the movies to see How to Train Your Dragon 2. Our realtor's give out free movie tickets for one night every year to all their clients.

I was finally able to get the damn wheel bearings out yesterday that I've been working on for a few days. New ones arrived in the mail today, but I gotta paint the wheels first. Going with obnoxious neon yellow like this:










Luckily for most people, it's only track wheels so they won't be run every day. Rest of the bike will probably end up being plain black just like the photo as well.

Also, just about finished with this.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I've wired my fair share of motors. Take a good pic of the wires in the box and a good pic of the wire diagram most likely on the tag and I can probably walk you through it. And note if you want it 110 or 220.


----------



## jmartel

> Dan- I don t know a ton about motors. As a sparky, I usually just had to look at the specs and get them the correct amperage. If a motor was giving us grief, we took it to a motor/tool shop.
> 
> However, some of the guys on here probably could help.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I don't do electrical stuff. I tend to shock myself.


----------



## john2005

Soooo, backing up 150 posts of so, did I really get the only Wensloff saw?

Cuts nice, and it's a nice saw, but not really sure I'm qualified to use it…


----------



## jordanp

Fin.


----------



## john2005

Knoggen

Duuuude


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart performs self shockers.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, that coulda been a twofer.
> " when I took baby home, I freaked her mom "
> 
> - bhog


A "sportsman's double" there hog? not a bad idea.


----------



## 489tad

That right Todd!!

So Kevin, did things work out with your friend and the mom? You see some of these moms running around out there!!


----------



## bhog

I love milfs. They should be an extreme sport.


----------



## Buckethead

I have a rule about mommy/daughty threesomes.

Any mother that would participate, would very willingly ruin your life by any means possible.

It's a non starter. Cheap thrills are not as important as the well being of our children. (Even after they turn 18)

*dismounts high horse*


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe. I concur.

My best buddy growing up turned out to be quite the "ladies man." Eventually we had a falling out because I felt that he used people.

His prowess for the opposite changed after he had a few daughters….


----------



## chrisstef

First end grain shaves. No dust. Stef likey.


----------



## bhog

I meant at different times. But step moms are a diff story lol


----------



## 7Footer

A little mother daughter combo, lol.

get some Stef!

Crazy, John did you get a kit from Wenzloff or a finished saw? I'm jealous!


----------



## chrisstef

> I meant at different times. But step moms are a diff story lol
> 
> - bhog


There should be some sort of distinguishable prize for pulling off such a feat. A ring, special hat, patch … somethin special ya know.


----------



## Buckethead

The Boy Scouts give a merit badge, provided both had been properly serviced, and remain undamaged.

Catch and release badge.


----------



## theoldfart

Whole lotta' shavin' going on!









Stef, I'll see your end grain pile and raise you another









Now it's off to Tanglewood for some long hair music, tata!


----------



## john2005

Naw, 7 it was a finished saw. I had an old $20 gents saw that I wanted to upgrade a few years ago, so I just picked it cause it looked like a nice saw. I think through LeeValley. It only took a couple days to get. Ever since then I have heard how hard it is to get one of their saws. Musta got the last one…..

Stef, I dig it!

Not touching the mother daughter thing though.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tanglewood always up to no good.


----------



## theoldfart

Nope, Brahms, Martinson, and Tchaikovsky !


----------



## jmartel

No bholes so far on the boards I've planed. Did find this though…










Now considering putting some of my Birds Eye maple in it for the panels. Not sure if I want to give up that much of my stash on a gift for a friend, but it would look killer…


----------



## jmartel

Oh, and I found a gif of Old Fart at the concerts…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I have no fashion sense….but I still can't take the nicely displayed crocs.


----------



## theoldfart

Croc's rule! 'Specially pink ones…....


----------



## bhog

^ dudes tweaked as hell. I love slip ons but still no crocs for me.


----------



## theoldfart

Croc advantage #1. Glue washes off easily
#2. Blood washes off easily
# 3. Beer washes off easily


----------



## Buckethead

But teh ghey never washes off.


----------



## theoldfart

> But teh ghey never washes off.
> 
> - Buckethead


Wash?


----------



## bhog

I agree with bucket.


----------



## Pezking7p

Would you guys buy a nice looking g0555 for $325?


----------



## Buckethead

Seems like a fair price. If it's in pristine condition I see it as a go. A new one is just a couple hundo more, so I'd feel more comfortable at a hair lower price.


----------



## 489tad

. Though the croc crowd would dig these. Steel toe garden shoes. I only saw the yellow but I'm sure there are more colors to mix and match.


----------



## jmartel

> Would you guys buy a nice looking g0555 for $325?
> 
> - Pezking7p


With the riser included? Yes.

Without it I would probably want it a bit under $300. I usually shoot for 1/2 of new price on used tools.

I have the anniversary edition with the riser. Bought it new last fall/early winter.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-Deluxe-Bandsaw-Anniversary-Edition/G0555LANV


----------



## john2005

Thank you honey for going to a yard sale and putting our little guy in the same boat as mini-framer










Poor little guy can't even defend himself


----------



## Airframer

We should start a support group for our little guys. It ain't right.. ain't right at all!


----------



## Pezking7p

Lawl at the croc outbreak.

Thanks for input on the band saw guys. I sometimes have a hard time deciding if tools are a good deal or not. It's because I overcompensate for my inner cheapskate.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Lawl at the croc outbreak.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Am I the only old fart here who remembers an episode in the early 70's called "fruit boots"? Low quarter suede boots that came in different colors with baby blue being most popular? I can't find them on Google so it may not have actually happened.

But if it did, I hope they don't make a come back. 'specially since I sent my leisure suit to the rummage sale.


----------



## bhog

You were probably high and dreamed it up, Tim. Better hurry and make em before somebody steals your idea.


----------



## theoldfart

Kelvin, guess that fruit boot thing didn't make it as far as here in Western Mass. Don't remember them at all. Too much smoke maybe?


----------



## ToddJB

I've heard roller blades and integrated crampons into ice climbing boots called fruit boots.


----------



## john2005

^my thoughts as I read that. @ hog



> We should start a support group for our little guys. It ain t right.. ain t right at all!
> 
> - Airframer


The madness does need to end. "My name is mini John, and my mom made me wear crocs. Since then I find myself wearing all kinds of things on my feet . A couple of traffic cones to get that hideous look and sweaty feel. Ziplock bags. My moms high heels. A pair of dead chickens. And most recently the neighbors cats."

Please don't let my son end up like this


----------



## Buckethead

Roller blades = Fruit Boots.

Case closed.


----------



## Buckethead

Manly Crocs:


----------



## theoldfart

Allright Bucket, what about five wheel speed skates? I used to do about 15 to 20 miles on the things. It was a two beer workout!


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty interesting article here on an effort to grow chestnut trees again. About 20 minutes down the road from me.

Orchard Effort Aims To Restore Chestnut
http://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-chestnut-tree-rebirth-20140720,0,3686276.story


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Tim457

That's pretty interesting on the chestnuts Stef. After cross breeding for resistance they'll inject the fungus then wait in see if any were actually resistant. Our kids will be old by the time any of the results are full size trees. That's some long term planning.


----------



## SASmith

Here is another guy working on resistant chestnut trees.
Lots of other cool natural hybrids too.


----------



## Buckethead

I love the tree huggers. The woodworker's best friend. Much respect for the chestnut restoration efforts.


----------



## bhog




----------



## Airframer

The state of my shop? Couldn't be better!


----------



## KelvinGrove

A pretty good day. Coffee on the front porch at 70 degrees, some time in the shop working on a night stand for the Heir To the Galactic Throne (AKA Daughter Child) and chili dogs and beer for dinner… Yep, a pretty good day.

Still some work to do on the ends. I didn't get the rabbits deep enough so I need another pass on the router table










A little dry fit









Decided on this for the top.


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice, Tim. Is that crate wood?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Reclaimed pallets Pez… been looking for a short project to practice with…and to convince the Galactic Queen that I really, really, really, do need a planer.


----------



## racerglen

Nicely shaping up Tim, and best of luck with the GQ ;-)


----------



## Pezking7p

No planer? Crap man, I'll give you mine, then I'll have an excuse to buy a new one. I hate it but it gets the job done.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I have my heart set on a Dewalt 735. Every six months or so one pops up on Craig's list for $300 to 350.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hahaha, I'm on the exact same plan Tim. Only problem is mine works, and I can't convince myself it's worth it to replace it.


----------



## jmartel

The 735 is a great machine. Very noisy though.

I had a good day with mine. 32 Gal bin full.










There's about another one of those worth in my shop vac/dust collector garbage can waiting for trash day to fill the container back up again with.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill second that notion. Im dying to replace sir snipesalot with something more substantial.

Sitting in the shop next to an empty cardboard box. I didnt think it would be that hard to pack it all up but its hard knowing that it may be quite some time before i can create another little cave like this. Sniffle.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, mines available if you are having a crisis! Workbench top still on saw horses, but is usable, plenty of hand tools and even a saw sharpening que if yer interested.Beers on me as well.

Drink some hooch it'll help :0)


----------



## jmartel

Ladies, control yourselves…


----------



## racerglen

Can't have that on a 'cycle Jmart..but which is more thrilling ?


----------



## bhog

Is that you jizzmart?


----------



## jmartel

Nope. I'm not as chubby. And probably shorter.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shopping at the wal-mart in Council Bluffs is kinda like reading youtube comments. Your faith in humanity will suffer.


----------



## chrisstef

^ but youll come out feeling much better about yourself.


----------



## jmartel

> Shopping at the wal-mart *ANYWHERE* is kinda like reading youtube comments. Your faith in humanity will suffer.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Fixed that for you. Makes me kind of glad the hippies out here won't let them have a store anywhere in Seattle limits.


----------



## theoldfart

Ever seen the Wallmart people website?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya I've seen that Kev. The people, as well as the way the place is run is just depressing. It's been a long time, and it'll be a long time before I go back.

Also, never get behind a lady with a clipboard. She's about to make the cashier pricematch her ENTIRE cart.


----------



## summerfi

I like the self checkout registers at Walmart. I'm in there, get what I need, and out again in about 30 seconds. I hate that place. Sometimes I go in the back door and check out at the auto counter.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lol Bob. I do the auto counter checkout trick too.


----------



## Pezking7p

I understand the anti walmart sentiments, but I like what they do. You can go here and get practically anything, their groceries are good, they respond to customer demands. The one thing I still really hate is that it's always so cluttered. I still rarely shop at Walmart, but after moving to North Carolina, and seeing what the alternatives are, I've got a different opinion of Walmart.


----------



## jmartel

I dislike how at every single walmart they have 50 checkout lanes, but never operate more than 3 of them.

If I'm going to wait in line, I'd rather shop at Costco. They at least treat their employees better and I still save money.


----------



## jmartel

Finally got around to ordering a replacement brake for my ROS. Shredded the one that came with it so I've been using it without a brake since. Spins up quite a bit faster now.


----------



## Pezking7p

Your ROS has a brake? I'm feeling cheated.


----------



## jmartel

> Your ROS has a brake? I m feeling cheated.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I believe they all do. It just prevents it from overspinning (which mine now does) when you aren't on a workpiece, and it slows it down faster after you turn it off.


----------



## walden

Don't feel cheated Dan. Just use a smooth plane and you won't need a ROS and all it's dust anyway.


----------



## TheFridge

One of my favorite photos courtesy of the walmart photo lab.


----------



## Airframer

I believe that is Stef's engagement photo isn't it? Ahh young love…


----------



## TheFridge

With my wife no less…

Always wondered who the bastard was…


----------



## jordanp

Oh geese I'm dying over here.. oh gawd this is funny.


----------



## bhog

I thought that was stef and jizzmart.


----------



## bhog

Suck 35 feet in the air in a man lift on a roof. Dang thing won't turn on lol.


----------



## Buckethead

I have chuckled at that photo, but after time, I have come to realize what a truly beautiful photo it is.

Some pictures say a thousand words. This is one of them.


----------



## Buckethead

Bucket… Did you say some photos weigh a thousand pounds? (Rim shot)


----------



## Buckethead

Hog has a thing for feet sucking.


----------



## Mosquito

> Dang thing won t turn on lol.
> - bhog


But 'Hog, you should be used to not being able to turn things on…


----------



## ToddJB

^ Ha.


----------



## jmartel

> Dang thing won t turn on lol.
> - bhog
> 
> But Hog, you should be used to not being able to turn things on…
> 
> - Mosquito


Burn


----------



## jmartel

So the guy who I'm making the Red Sox logo thing for, just asked about having me make *5* more with other teams. Yikes. Would buy me a nice new 8" jointer and an air filtration system, but that's a lot of work. Going to have to think this one through a bit.


----------



## ToddJB

He wants one for every room?


----------



## jmartel

Giving them away as gifts to other people. The first one is going to be a gift for someone else as well I guess.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dig the ink Jordan.

Nice music in there.

Love me some Monday.

Down yet Hog?

Stef is a towel-sitter.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog = vaginal desiccant. He text me said he was down. Had to have a guy on the ground work the controls.


----------



## Buckethead

Headline reads: "HOG GETS DOWN WITH DOOD WORKING UNDERCARRIAGE BELOW"


----------



## AnthonyReed

I would have made him give me the cash in his wallet as payment for the pulling him from his perch.


----------



## bhog

Ya , sucked. Then I painted a bat on accident and that ********************er was pissed.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef when I first read that I thought it said "Hog = vaginal descent" ..... lolz.

I'm heading out here in a little bit for a golf tourney, I think all golf tournaments should be held on Mondays.

I bump that What A Feeling track all the time Hog… Collie Buddz rule.


----------



## TerryDowning

Gained a new family member this weekend.

This is Winston. An Aussie Sheppard Mix 26 1/2" at the shoulders and 90 pounds of the coolest most chill dog I have met.



















A very nice young couple rescued from a shelter (he was scheduled to be put down) and fostered him until a good home could be found. That good home is ours. They had him for a week.

This is the before photo when they picked him up.









We just started searching for a new dog and wanted to go the rescue route when my wife saw this picture on the interwebs which piqued her curiosity.









They gave him the shave which we will probably do every summer for relief from the heat. So we contacted the rescuers, set up a vist and wound up bringing him home.

He is 3-4 years old and a gentle giant. Has slight kennel cough from the shelter but that should clear up soon.
House broken, does not appear to be a chewer, so far he likes to lounge around and hang out. He is also well behaved on leash (for his size) but he is very strong. He tends to ignore passer's by and other dogs. Although a very excitable cocker spaniel did peak his interest and cause him to pull very hard on the leash and got him to bark a few times. So far that is the only time we have heard him bark. Overall very well behaved and we're very happy to have him in our pack.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog, I don't know what the hell you are talking about and for the life of me cannot tell what that is a picture of.

That is Awesome Terry. Glad he found a good loving home.


----------



## 7Footer

That's super cool Terry. The wife and I almost brought home another rescue about a month ago, even better that he was scheduled to be put down, that stuff just breaks my heart. I had a couple Aussie's when I was young, great dogs… He seems like a happy boy!


----------



## chrisstef

Good lookin dog Terry. If we ever get another dog I think were gonna go the rescue mutt route. Another inbred lab will would me. The old girl was the best lookin lab I had ever seen but as crazy as a ******************** house rat.

Sans the radon in the air test results we got the inspection requests back from the buyer. Install a new, working toilet in the basement, remove the wasp nest under the deck, and clean the chimney. And he would like to buy my old craftsman table saw for $75. Hell yea.

In their email he said he was sweatin the shop so I think im gonna leave him a few goodies. Maybe a block, a smoother and sharp saw. Nothin wrong with breeding another woodworker when ya can.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds very reasonable Stef and I like your style.


----------



## chrisstef

Beyond reasonable T. I was sweatin it man. People can get real nit picky on these things and they pretty much got ya by the short and curlies. We had left them a little hand written letter on the counter before the inspection letting them know if they needed us to answer any questions we are available and if they were interested in buying anything we had listed we could talk about it. I think it went a long way in showing them that we are human.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you are saying you threw in a little mindfu*king on them for good measure?


----------



## Mosquito

seems quite reasonable indeed. I'd have added remove the wasp nest as well, seeing as how I'm allergic lol


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Go ahead and call it whatever youd like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I did some of that this weekend, good and satisfying stuff. Don't be ashamed if it gets your tickle on Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, are you on the hook for the radon?


----------



## ToddJB

Gonna need a taller fence.


----------



## walden

Haha! It's that rock climber blood.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too cool Todd! That is friggin' awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - Weve got an activated carbon filter for radon in the water. Most of the time the off gassing of radon in the water will trigger the air samples for radon. We changed out the carbon tanks 2 weeks ago in anticipation of that. When we bought, the radon in the air was under the action level so hopefully we should be good. If it does come back we might be on the hook. We'll see.

Love the little climber. How long until you had to go without crib rails? I caught Nathan dangling over the edge a couple nights ago so were getting close.


----------



## ToddJB

He's a total amateur. An experienced climber would traverse the cross support of the gate.


----------



## theoldfart

> He s a total amateur. An experienced climber would traverse the cross support of the gate.
> 
> - ToddJB


Nah, he'll be doing a layback on the post then mantle the gate and top out!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - We had him out of the crib to a real bed at 18 months. We moved him early to not have to deal with that transition and a new kid at the same time. He handled it great - mom on the other hand was a total wreck.

Radon - Man I hope you guys don't have to deal with. It can get pricey. I chose to ignore it after doing some research, but as the seller you can't really tell the buyer that it's a social scare.


----------



## chrisstef

Is he in cloth diapers you friggin hippy?

Edit - Yea. Its a naturally occurring element found in bedrock. Guess what, CT is all ledge and bedrock, its outside, its inside, its everywhere. Typically the systems we find around here are a cut out in the slab, fill with gravel, install PVC piping with an inline fan, vent to outside. Run ya about a g note.


----------



## ToddJB

It's a swimming diaper, we just got one of those plastic pool things.

But, we do use cloth diapers against my wishes. My criteria for diapering is to keep poop totally contained and off my hands. My wife's criteria is to save money. I lost. She saves us a ton of money, and I deal with poop a lot more than I would like to admit. Though I've yet to have any wiped on my face.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know there is a "he pays extra for that" joke in there but I am certainly not lowering myself to crack it.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh. Swimmy diapers are cool until they drop a greaser. Babystef did that last weekend. Crapped his swimmy diaper so we brought him in the breezeway and took it off. He proceeded to pee on the floor. He's kind of a punk. Lol, yea I had a lil poo on my face, whatta ya gonna do. I also once went for the "pull back the band" poop check and touched an undigested lima bean. I think that was more unnerving than the Sanchezing I received.

Im dreading the baby to a new home and new daycare transition that's gonna happen. Gonna be some sleepless nights again.


----------



## 489tad

Terry you have nice dog there. We foster dogs and it's great when they get adopted.

Glad Hog is safe and on the ground.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Giving them away as gifts to other people. The first one is going to be a gift for someone else as well I guess.
> 
> - jmartel


That's usually when I know I'm not charging enough;-)

Good stuff on the inspections Stef. The slob we bought this house from didn't want to pay to have the septic pumped. Brings a whole new meaning to, "Listen lady, I'm not gonna pay to have 3 years of your $hi+ removed!"

But I had the upper hand. Either meet my demands or the house goes to a sheriff sale.

Radon's a social scare? Hmmmm. Always thought it was fishy.


----------



## ToddJB

He's in a queen size (cause that's what we had) on the box spring on the floor. It's low to the ground and if you push the mattress back just a little it gives him a lip to climb in and out. We started with naps in the bed and then in about a week put him in there for a night. The first night we found him asleep on the rug, but after that he figured it out. He does get down and moves around his room almost nightly but finds his way back up to the bed and goes to sleep. We do on rare occasion have to go in a few times and put him back in bed if he's too wound up.

Also we started out with almost nothing else in the room (i.e. no toys) and then slowly started moving stuff in. Now I love it in the mornings because he wakes up and happily plays in his room til we decide to get up.

We just need to get the wee one on the same page.


----------



## chrisstef

Slick tip on leaving the box spring a lil proud. I like your style brother. I gotta get babystef off the 6:00am wake up. Dude's killin me on the weekends.

Learnin kids is harder than learnin dovetails by hand


----------



## ToddJB

Red,


----------



## ToddJB

So if those numbers are a little vague. Think of it like this: There were 2.5 million deaths in the US last year. Around 15,000 of those deaths were tied to Radon - that's .6 percent. Then look at the percentage difference of deaths for smokers vs non-smokers. So if you're a chain smoker with your mouth hooked up to a radon pipe for the duration of your life you might have a chance to die from lung cancer when you're old if nothing else kills you before hand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you are condoning Radon huffers?


----------



## chrisstef

Radon bong hits. Im in.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm just trying to extend peoples lives. If they are with me huffing some radon, then they're not driving their car. As they are more likely to die in a car wreck than they are to die from Radon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So now you are sanctioning car wrecks? Bold move.


----------



## ToddJB

> So now you are sanctioning car wrecks? Bold move.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


sanc·tion
ˈsaNG(k)SHən/

1.
give official permission or approval for (an action).
"only two treatments have been sanctioned by the Food and Drug Administration" 
synonyms: authorize, permit, allow, warrant, accredit, license, endorse, approve, accept, back, support; More
antonyms: prohibit

2.
impose a sanction or penalty on.
synonyms: punish, discipline someone for
"the penalties available to sanction crime"

I am doing neither of these definitions. I am merely poorly comparing 33K deaths to 15K deaths in the same loose use of statics that the EPA used to frighten people into thinking Radon was this terrible thing that has cost homeowners millions of dollars across the nation.


----------



## jmartel

> That s usually when I know I m not charging enough;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yeah, I should charge more.

I quoted him $200 each for them, the Red Sox thing I'm just finishing up I am getting $240 from. But, the Yankees and Colts logos are exponentially faster to make than the Red Sox and Ravens ones he wants.

I figure that's enough to buy me a jointer and maybe an Air filtration box to hang from the ceiling. All for material I already currently have. For veneer, there's no more than $15 worth in each thing, plus the cost of an 18×18 piece of ply or mdf. So, figure on ~$100 materials at most, plus shipping cost.


----------



## Buckethead

Missed much. Best post was stef leaving a starter kit for the new homie.

Hoss likes the craftsman, unwittingly gets the hand tool bug. Poor fool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> I am merely poorly comparing 33K deaths to 15K deaths in the same loose use of statics that the EPA used to frighten people into thinking Radon was this terrible thing that has cost homeowners millions of dollars across the nation.
> - ToddJB


 - So now you are saying that you dislike your nation's attempt to spur the economy in this vein and you feel the families of all those involved in the industry focused on mitigating the effects of Radon should go hungry? You are laying it down today man. I admire your verve and focus on this hot-button issue.


----------



## ToddJB

All I'm saying is that anyone married to someone who works for the EPA should have their child wipe a turd across their face. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I am doing neither of these definitions. I am merely poorly comparing 33K deaths to 15K deaths in the same loose use of statics that the EPA used to frighten people into thinking Radon was this terrible thing that has cost homeowners millions of dollars across the nation.
> 
> - ToddJB


If you stick your head in the oven and your feet in the freezer, statistically your ass is comfortable.

Be careful of how much stock you put in statistics.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh man, this thread is such a culmination of smarta$$es.

Jmart. I feel ya. Since we enjoy this, it's not all about gettin paid. There have been times I didn't charge enough, but the sting wore of with the delivery of a new machine or a bronze-filled box.


----------



## ToddJB

> Oh man, this thread is such a culmination of smarta$$es.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Better than a thread of dumba$$es


----------



## theoldfart

^ Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## JayT

> Oh man, this thread is such a culmination of smarta$$es.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> Better than a thread of dumba$$es
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm thinking there's plenty of both on here. It's up to you to decide who fits what category.


----------



## Buckethead

I'll just clear the air now… I fit into both categories. BI-curious.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Thus Hog's attraction to you.


----------



## Buckethead

A man of good taste.

Speaking of which, who was it with the live in Brazilian heat factory staying with at the house? And doesn't said LJ owe the thread some booty pics?


----------



## walden

Hahaha! This is great. You guys made me squirt coffee out my nose today. Thanks for the laugh, or LAWL if you prefer!


----------



## walden

Bucket - That would be 7. Be careful though, he may take a picture of his man meat wallet for you instead.


----------



## bhog

Walden , coming through with some heat.

That pic was a pissed off bat with a mouth full of primer.


----------



## bhog

And for the record ,7, we be talking 'bout azz. Not face or ankle shots. Badunk , duke, or chocolate mounds.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah! Now I see it. Thanks.


----------



## jmartel

> Oh man, this thread is such a culmination of smarta$$es.
> 
> Jmart. I feel ya. Since we enjoy this, it s not all about gettin paid. There have been times I didn t charge enough, but the sting wore of with the delivery of a new machine or a bronze-filled box.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yep. That's how I got my bandsaw last year. That was a huge pain in the ass job to get it though. While I'm still in the tool accumulation phase, my labor is free and I base my success on what tools I can buy with the revenue after materials/shipping.


----------



## summerfi

Hey guys, want to harass an ebay seller who really deserves it? See my post #7736 here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984#reply-873850


----------



## 7Footer

Brazilians are running a muck in my crib. .


----------



## Pezking7p

> He s a total amateur. An experienced climber would traverse the cross support of the gate.
> 
> - ToddJB


Looks like he's getting his foot wedged. Going to be a crack climber.


----------



## theoldfart

Tape up his hands for jamming'!


----------



## Pezking7p

Hell yah. I remember my freshman year I was determined to climbe the crack at my schools gym. I spent three or four bloody nights and about 2 rolls of tape to get it done. Brutal. I miss climbing.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently wherever the Alder tree came from, there was a kid with a BB gun. Found a BB with the planer just as I was finishing up the second to last board. Messed up my planer knives. Oh well, it was getting to be time to flip them over anyway. Bought the planer 2 or 2 1/2 years ago and put several hundred boardfeet through.


----------



## Buckethead

Did you shoot your eye out? (Obligatory)


----------



## Airframer

Man, trying to browse the site tonight is like walking through a lake of molasses! Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, me too. Very slow.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Indeed it is slow…glad to hear it's not just me. Other sites seem to be working fine though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Did you shoot your eye out? (Obligatory)
> 
> - Buckethead


One of the best movies ever made. When Ralphy beats the mortal living dog crap out of the bully….I can't help but cheer every time I see that.


----------



## walden

Me too Tim. The best movie ever. Young Frankenstein is a close second.


----------



## Tim457

I'm pretty sure I'm just about the only person alive that hasn't seen that movie. But I also don't need to since I've heard enough about it that I know the plot and most of the scenes.


----------



## Airframer

> I m pretty sure I m just about the only person alive that hasn t seen that movie. But I also don t need to since I ve heard enough about it that I know the plot and most of the scenes.
> 
> - Tim


Wrong.. You must still see the movie! For instance, I could describe the porno Stef and Hog made in highschool together but actually seeing it is what really brings it home!

Glad to hear it's not just my interwebs.. I figured Comcast was f'ing with my speeds again or something..


----------



## Buckethead

The narrator makes the movie.


----------



## Airframer

Ghost post retrieval..


----------



## walden

Agreed Bucket.


----------



## jordanp

Restoration begins
Rusted head to toe and it doesn't turn..


----------



## jordanp

Results
Hand crank grinding wheel restoration: 



Just have to make a tool rest of some kind


----------



## ToddJB

> Did you shoot your eye out? (Obligatory)
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> One of the best movies ever made.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Obviously you guys haven't seen any movie Wesley Snipes has starred in cause they're all pretty much the best - well at least tied with The Notebook


----------



## bhog

I killed it in that movie. Was up for an award.


----------



## walden

Bhog - So cool, had no idea you played the gramps in the Notebook.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Walden, I don't know about Young Frankenstein. I would have to say that, in that genre, Major Payne or Monty Python's Quest For The Holy Grail would be in second place.

Bucket…I kind of agree with you on the narrator…but Swartz's mom beating the crap out of him while Ralphy's mom listens on the phone…not sure the movie would be the same without that.

"Obviously you guys haven't seen any movie Wesley Snipes has starred in cause they're all pretty much the best - well at least tied with The Notebook" --- "The Notebook"? Next thing you know, Todd will be eating quiche and drinking shar-doe-nay.

And if you want to know about movies…here is the worlds #1 movie critic.


----------



## jmartel

Honestly, Monty Python's Meaning of Life was better than The Holy Grail. But, the Holy Grail is the one they are best known for. The show has a lot of really good gems in it as well. Overall, Life of Brian I think was the weakest movie, but still pretty darn good.

They are getting together again for one final farewell thing this year.


----------



## KelvinGrove

What is cool about The Holy Grail is that all of the castle scenes are filmed in the same location but from different camera angles.


----------



## Tim457

Heck yeah Jordan that thing runs sweet. You've got the mounting screw for the tool rest, you just need an angle bracket type piece of metal with a slot cut in it for the screw.


----------



## jordanp

Yea i have a bolt and wing nut for it.. just not sure how to get the metal piece… I'm not much of a metal worker


----------



## racerglen

Giggle time, just took my son's Dachie outside, by request, he started barking as the breed is known to do.
Then I realized what he was upset about.. the wind was whiping the Lilacs along the property line. Dax really has an issue with wind, especialy when it makes his ears do like Dumbo. Now back to regularly scheduled programing and continuing cleanup of the Record 042.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A little time in the saw dust this evening. Limiting factor is running out of clamps…..dang it. But one of the two end panels is now glued up and the rabbit which was too shallow is now juuuuuusssttt right.


----------



## Tim457

Jordan if I had a drill press I would drill some slightly overlapping holes along the centerline on one side of an angle bracket and then finish with a coarse file to make the slot. I'm sure there's better ways, I'm no metalworker either.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jordan,

If you are looking for a machinist for that kind of work, I would check out a motorcycle shop. They may not have the guy there but they will know who he is.


----------



## bhog

Tinkered on a drawer for one of the shaker tables I'm makin earlier. I shoulda cut a couple practice sets before diving into the project , but , that's not how I get down.



















Just dry fit. Gotta finish the other side then cut grooves for the bottoms.

Here is the tops glued up long and a touch wide.










The board those came from was a gift from or buddy Scott ( SAS ).

Planning on shop made knobs from walnut for the drawers










They are going to be nice tables.


----------



## Pezking7p

Not too shabby sir. I never know how to finish ambrosia maple. The streaks always clash when I finish it.


----------



## jmartel

Well, I've got one final coat of finish on the Red Sox logo, and I'm calling it done. I'll put on some sawtooth hangers tomorrow night after I buy them and then ship it out. I'll get some photos once the finish dries.

Oh, and to get things back on topic…


----------



## chrisstef

Scott hookin it up on that good wood there Hog. Tables are comin along my man.

Jmart i had no idea you were an asain woman. Kind of explains your delicate hand with the marquetry though.

Friggin radon came back high. They want a system. Mega weak.


----------



## ToddJB

F.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, that truly sucks. Can you test a few more times and take the average? Maybe you could argue that the first was an aberration.


----------



## Buckethead

Radon? Sounds scary. I think it was named after Reagan.

Wait… No pol in this thread. Only more civilized topics ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

^ that's Raygun


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice job Kelvin.

Beautiful B, you sure do fine work brother.

Sorry to hear it Stef, I blame Todd for talking that sh!t up.


----------



## chrisstef

F is right. Looks like were gonna have to just put one in. Ill try and knock down the cost by chopping the slab myself. Luckily weve got all the gear at work to do that. I cant wait til this sh!t is over. Its got me wound up tighter than a ticks ass.


----------



## Buckethead

In some cultures, tick's ass is considered a delicacy.

Not helpful?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, did you show the buyers my posts about Radon? I think if they were to see that they would be happy to recant their demands.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol bucket & todd. I should show them some internet statistics.


----------



## ToddJB

The move of the bandsaw happened last night. It was non-eventful and without incident - just the way I like it. I had 3 other fellers there to help, one of which was Walden, who was the muscle of the team, the Mr. T, if you will.

We were able to get the trailer into the guy's garage within a few feet of the saw. Took the table off and between the four of us were able to scoot/walk it over to the trailer where we could just tip it over onto an old school sleeping bag, which allowed for easy sliding.

Got back to my place, grilled some burgers, drank some beers, and reversed the process. She is now resting like a gentle giant in the back of my shop, awaiting a VFD for the motor.




























So the state of the shop: Every work surface is jam packed, but the floor plan is really coming together. I have a few stray machines that need to leave the shop, and some other crap that needs to be squared away, but she's progressing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic bud! Right on. That place it so tits.

Congrats Todd.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- after your done cutting the slab, just toss in some pipe, a fan, and sign that beech off!
When I saw the "radon mediation system" at my relatives house, I couldn't believe what they charged.

Seriously going to add on to my house before I ever sell again.

Todd- I'm totally coveting that bandsaw. Not supposed to cause your brother to stumble ya know;-P
You shop has a sweet vintage feel.

Told you Walden works out. Damn mountain man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAAAAHAH!


----------



## TheFridge

Todd- razor wire usually keeps the kids in the yard. Ask mine.


----------



## SASmith

Nice use of the maple, hog.


----------



## 489tad

Stef we had to put in systems in a couple of houses. They sealed any cracks in the floor, sealed the sump pit, core drilled the slab install the pipe and pump. All were in the 1200 to 1500 range. PA 's limit was (?) .04 or something we came back in at .042. Chances the place you'll buy will have to install one too so its a wash, sort of.

Todd that beast of a saw is killer. Looks right at home in your shop.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge - Ha. I need to figure out something. Anytime the door opens to my garage my 2 year old drops whatever he is doing and makes a mad drunken dash for the entrance.

At this time it is not a safe place for him, but I can't wait for the day that I can get organized enough for it to be enjoyable for us to both hang out.


----------



## Tim457

Just imagine how many shirtless dudes Red had to drool over to find that picture of Walden.

Vintage sweetness Todd.


----------



## walden

It is a nice saw. I'm just glad I didn't see the size of the motor until after we moved it. That thing is huge! I was tempted to buy Todd's old 14 inch bandsaw, but I have no room.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd…Glad the move went well. there is a reason why Chinese people curse each other by saying "may you live in interesting times".

Steff, Get one of your buddies to do a radon thing on the place you are buying and make sure it comes back high. Stiff the seller for the cost of a system and agree to just have them knock it off the price of the house then pay the money backward to your buyer.

'course, if you do that the karma bitch will blow the engine in your wife's car for sure.


----------



## jordanp

I can just picture *Red* doing a google image search for Buff Bearded Gingers. It probably took him hours to pick his favorite.


----------



## jordanp

What do you guys think?
Looks like a really old Delta… 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/tls/4561372700.html
looks like it has a nice vertical clearance for re-sawing


----------



## JayT

That would be a fun refurb. I'd bet it's only 6in resaw capacity, but a riser kit should fit just fine if you need more. They didn't change that design for decades. I think the price is a bit high for the amount of work likely involved, but depends on the market where you are at


----------



## ToddJB

Jordan, that would be an awesome saw. That is a very early model - 30s. Base and belt cover are homemade. And +1 to everything JayT said.


----------



## Buckethead

Pretty gal there. Pricey. Maybe a heftier motor would be in order if you do go with Dat Riser Kit.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats on gettin the hog into the house Todd. Shes a beauty.

Dan - yea 1,000 bones is the quote i got. If it was for us id do it myself but i dont want any hassles on closing day so it looks like were gonna pony up the greenbacks and get it done. What a racket. Level came back at 4.9. Frosts my ass i tell ya. This deals gonna come down to the wire.

KG - new cribs got one installed all ready so no robbin peter unfortunately.

Another month and a half of pain and ill be back in a good mood. Until then, dont eff with me world. Please.


----------



## ToddJB

> Maybe a heftier motor would be in order if you do go with Dat Riser Kit.
> 
> - Buckethead


 Perhaps, but if it's the original motor it'll be significantly more powerful than a modern 1/2hp. I guess they just don't make horses like they use to either.


----------



## jmartel

Very rainy day today. Can't remember the last time it actually rained, instead of a few little sprinklets.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are you building lego spaceships while listing to your Appetite for Destruction cassette? I would be.


----------



## john2005

Haha

Nice Todd, love the saw. You're right, they just don't make horses like they used too.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

^Wizard.


----------



## jmartel

Oh god. Someone left a Gary Larson Far Side book in the break room. It's been a while since I read any of those. I forgot how much of a comedic genius that guy is.


----------



## JayT

> Oh god. Someone left a Gary Larson Far Side book in the break room. It s been a while since I read any of those. I forgot how much of a comedic genius that guy is.
> 
> - jmartel


You betcha. This one seems a bit appropriate.


----------



## jmartel

I haven't seen that one before. Man that's funny.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Larson = Stanfill

Mind. Blown.


----------



## JayT

> I haven t seen that one before. Man that s funny.
> 
> - jmartel


It's actually Stanfill imitating a Far Side Cartoon, so it's not Larson, but he sure nailed the humor and the style. I haven't seen any Far Sides that are directly relevant to woodworking.


----------



## shampeon

Coming in late here, but damn, Todd, that's some strong work.


----------



## TerryDowning

Copying that, printing and posting in my shop.


----------



## theoldfart

^ already copied and posted in the shop! Thumbing my nose at my Catholic schooling i guess.


----------



## August

My 2 dogs found a perfect spot in my shop


----------



## SASmith

August, I have a German Shepard for a shop dog too.
I cant say that I have ever found him on my TS though.


----------



## August

> August, I have a German Shepard for a shop dog too.
> I cant say that I have ever found him on my TS though.
> 
> - SASmith


Thanks bud
Well you see I never had a thing in the garage for over 6 years now my dogs are mad at me LOL


----------



## Pezking7p

> Todd…Glad the move went well. there is a reason why Chinese people curse each other by saying "may you live in interesting times".
> - KelvinGrove


There is a book by one of my favorite authors by the title "Interesting Times." Funny book. He usually makes up silly things to parody the real world, and they use this phrase in the book, but I never realized it was a real reference.


----------



## shampeon

I'm a big boy and understand my personal beliefs aren't always shared by everyone, particularly on a site like this that's a pretty wide cross-section of the world. I'll ignore the stuff that begs to be ignored. But damn am I sick of seeing one LJ's straight-up racist avatar. So I used my AdBlock to block his avatar, and that makes it a lot more pleasant to view the forum topics. Just an FYI.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ian,

I'll get some of the maroon-frogged planes and maybe even a hercules in my avatar.

Sincerely,
Teh Pez


----------



## shampeon

FLAGGED.


----------



## chrisstef

What'd ya flag?


----------



## Airframer

As with most of my life.. I feel that I am missing something..


----------



## shampeon

Dan's clearly offensive post.


----------



## ShaneA

Well, bummer on the inspection costing you a grand. It is ALWAYS something. I thought you guys had an "as is" deal working? Keep the eyes on the prize and grind it out. Real estate deals are always painful at one time or another.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll hang out in Eric's corner awhile, I guess…


----------



## shampeon

[in a whisper] the FLAGGED comment was a joke.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Shane. We just finished it all up. They wanted septic pumped, chimney cleaned, radon system installed and a new toilet. We gave them a toilet and the radon. Doneski. Fair deal in my book. Im not real happy but i aint super pissed. I believe they call that a fair deal in the real estate world.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Whew. I was like damn shamps gone all dude on us. Easy on the pharmys lol.


----------



## widdle

They got a chitty deal on that one..


----------



## ShaneA

"Gone all dude on us"

Hilarious


----------



## shampeon

Aaaugh. Comparisons to the dude. [hangs head]

I guess the probiotics are stronger than I thought.


----------



## Pezking7p

dat yogurt. Keep it natural, son.

I know the one you're talking about, Ian. I agree with you. Living where I do, I deal with real racism pretty often. Most people know they shouldn't say things, but they were raised a certain way and it's hard to give up. Like me saying "gasundheit" instead of "bless you" or whatever when someone sneezes. I do know a few honest-to-goodness mean ol' racists. Hard to deal with, especially at work.


----------



## TheFridge

Do we work together?


----------



## jmartel

And I'm calling this officially finished.


----------



## walden

Thought of you today jmart when I saw the new Lee Valley catalog. It has marquetry trays on the cover.

That Red Sox tray looks amazing! Have you read the Roubo book on Marquetry by chance. Curious what you think of it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Aaaugh. Comparisons to the dude. [hangs head]
> 
> I guess the probiotics are stronger than I thought.
> 
> - shampeon


Ya, it took a crapload of steroids to make me a whiny beech.

lawl.


----------



## Airframer

> Ya, it took a crapload of steroids to make me a whiny beech.
> 
> lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I Started Chantix yesterday so might be a bit more homicidal than usual in the coming weeks… Thinking of dyeing my hair red just for the occasion ;-)


----------



## walden

Red - Todd and I could of used your help last night. It would have been great to have you there to reach down and wipe the dust off the top of that 20 inch bandsaw.  Us shorties could only stare up at it and dream.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh snap Eric. Good luck dyeing your bald scalp.

Seriously, I visited my best friend when he and his wife were on Chantix…...I went home early.

My buddy's wife on Chantix:


----------



## jmartel

> Thought of you today jmart when I saw the new Lee Valley catalog. It has marquetry trays on the cover.
> 
> That Red Sox tray looks amazing! Have you read the Roubo book on Marquetry by chance. Curious what you think of it.
> 
> - walden


Honestly, I've only ever read 1 book on marquetry, and it wasn't very helpful. So, I have not read that one that you mentioned. I learned more by watching youtube videos and practicing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Post jam…..deserves some…..Pearl Jam.


----------



## Pezking7p

Unaware on the chantix thing. It makes you crazy?


----------



## Airframer

Supposedly a small percentage experience increased suicidal or homicidal ideation while taking it. The way I see it is that I might kill everyone I love but hey at least I will be a non-smoker!


----------



## bhog

I used Chantix for 2 wks when I quit. I sleep banged my wife a lot and had to quit taking it. I quit a few yrs ago and am not sure if the Chantix or will power is what saved the day.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Like my pastor used to say, "Nah, smoking doesn't mean your going to hell. It just makes you smell like you've already been there."


----------



## Airframer

> I used Chantix for 2 wks when I quit. I sleep banged my wife a lot…...
> - bhog


Well there is an upside I guess.. gotta take what you can get ya know.


----------



## jmartel

> I used Chantix for 2 wks when I quit. I sleep banged my wife a lot…...
> - bhog
> 
> Well there is an upside I guess.. gotta take what you can get ya know.
> 
> - Airframer


For his wife, it was a downside.


----------



## Buckethead

Shamp. I understood exactly what you referred to, and dislike it just as much. I've even made that clear with no reply from the offender. A good woodworker, and a board favorite, but I won't abide that type of bigotry. It is utterly pointless and petty.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah it's pretty clear that a) the mods aren't going to do anything about it and b) he knows exactly how ********************ed up it is and is ok with it, since he says nothing whenever anyone calls him on it. Given all that, at least I don't have to see his stupid avatar now.


----------



## ToddJB

You better take good hard look in the mirror before you point fngers at other peoples avitar, Bucket.

Wait… Nevermind.


----------



## widdle

Why are you guys assuming it's a negative picture..?


----------



## walden

Bucket's avatar smells a little bit. I wasn't going to say anything, but since you are all on the topic…

I guess I'm lucky in that I have no idea who you all are talking about. I pretty much stick to this thread and anything Smitty has to say. That guy is a hand tool genius.


----------



## walden

Double post.


----------



## shampeon

widdle: it's not really worth blowing this thread up. If you care, PM me and I'll give you my thoughts.


----------



## walden

Stef - I saw one of those block planes like you just bought. It was in great shape at a local antique store. They wanted $30 for it. Not sure what it's worth, but thought I would let you know in case you want it. I could buy it and ship it out to you.


----------



## widdle

Dude ..You brought it up ? But .. Yeah i definitly dont want to talk about someone i have never met…


----------



## woodcox

Camp! Fu Yeah!


----------



## chrisstef

Always a good feeling when u get back to camp. Have a couple for me woodcox.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Best of luck Eric. Please blog any homicidal endeavors.

Looks fantastic Jmart.

Hang in there Stef.

Sleep banging….. wtf? How disconnected can you get while still retaining motor function?

I agree Walden, Smitty is all kinds of cool.


----------



## Buckethead

After considering the notion that it might be other than bigoted, I asked. There was no response. I was not rude, nor aggressive. So, like others, I'll leave it at that.

Though my belief is that all have the right to express what they will, without having to answer to me for it, something so provocative and potentially insulting will always raise questions.


----------



## chrisstef

Chantix sounds like a half way decent party drug with a bonus of not smoking. I mean what good party drug doesn't cause suicidal thoughts after a solid binge. Sleep humping is certainly an added bonus as well.

+1 on the blog.

Looks like we've ironed out all the kinks on the sale of our house. Now if I can get fawkhead of a seller to respond to our requests we will be in good shape. How hard is it to pull a couple pieces of paper and order a stove that we gave you the model number on? Numbnuts had a deadline of yesterday to respond. I gave him until noon today to make 3 phone calls and seal the deal. No response by noon and dudes gonna be put on notice that he's in breach of contract. It drives me nuts when we do our job quickly and efficiently to the benefit of the seller and the favor is not returned.


----------



## ToddJB

He's buying you a new stove? That's kinda awesome.


----------



## ShaneA

Patience Stef, patience…it is a marathon, not a sprint. Having done real estate loans in a previous life for several years, I can tell you that it always something. If not a couple of somethings. These things tend to magically work themselves out. If for no other reason than the magic that is greed. Once deals get close to payday for all those involved. One has to trust that the natural greed and ability to get paid will kick in for the sales people. They will do whatever it takes to get paid. It just usually doesn't happen till the bitter end, and then it is in a rush.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. He had some crazy $5,000 stove that would apparently baste a turkey and give you a handjob when it was done that he specified he was taking with him. We felt like a house of this money should come with a stove so we wrote in the contract that he buys us a stove, to be approved, or gives a $700 cash credit at closing. He tried to pawn off some $400 coil top stove that we rejected. Ohh, it was gas too. THERE'S NO GAS TO THE HOUSE!

2 hours and 18 minutes. Clocks a tickin.

EDIT - Im with ya Shane. Im a pretty patient guy but we aint asking for a whole lot here. Its been 2 weeks. Im sure this guy aint gonna bail with the amount of money he's staring at but literally were asking for a catalog cut on a stove, the last time he changed out the carbon filter and whether or not the water softener system backwashes to the septic or a drywell. I can do that while drinking coffee, driving, in the rain, at midnight with no headlights.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The ever Zen Shane, calm and collected. Do you roll like that in life?


----------



## ShaneA

I have been in sales for quite a while. One of my few strengths in the working world is calmness. There is always a solution, just tell me the problem. I am pretty unflappable. The ultimate irony…is that in my personal life, I am doom and gloom and probably pretty difficult to work with.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta be happy that the Chiefs extended JC though, right?


----------



## ShaneA

Things like getting a stove, or something that is not directly safety related usually ride on the back burner. No pun intended. From his perspective he prolly wants to make sure he really has an air tight deal before ponying up for a stove he will never use. Not knowing all the specifics, I would be REAL confident the stove will show up close to any final inspections or closing time. No way fools would let a deal slip on the $700.

Edit: you would think so, right? They have no cap space and many fools want more money. Running backs are here one day gone the next. I think they should have just used him up and cast him off. We were burned by both LJ and Priest Holmes last deals…doom and gloom bro.


----------



## ToddJB

I say if he doesn't pony up in the next 138 minutes then you kill both deals and their dealers, move into a motel 8, and set up a Native American Jewelry and Rug company on Etsy. Nathan will love the sound of that ice machine clanking and vibrating all night and you get free internet and HBO #GameOfThrones


----------



## ShaneA

That is a solid plan. I could only add that learning the craft of a meth lab and having it out back would take it to the logical next level. Gotta have the tweak powder too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The scent of a motel 8 does not leave the nostrils for days; vileness perpetrated by yourself or not stains the soul and no amount of scrubbing erases the stain. But… free HBO/Interwebs is a huge plus.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, needed that chuckle. Im far too wound up and that's not me. I just like putting things to bed so I don't have to think about them anymore.

Damn - you are doom and gloom on the Chefs. JC accounted to 42% of our entire offense last year. Lead the league in 3 categories, including touchdowns. We locked him up until the magic age of 30 for an extra 5 mil. Hali gets dumped next year and that will open up 13 mil in cap to resign AS. You've got my real estate outlook on the chiefs. Sounds like were even


----------



## ToddJB

Perhaps this lullaby would help in getting this one put to bed.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a luda-bye. Nathan insists the every morning while hes being dressed that his song must be played.

He points at the ipod dock and says - Dis, Dis, Dis … Sic sic sic (music). Then proceeds to get all irie for the day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Atta boy Nathan!


----------



## jmartel

> Perhaps this lullaby would help in getting this one put to bed.
> 
> - ToddJB


And if not, you can always play him Samuel L. Jackson's reading of "Go the F to sleep"


----------



## ToddJB

Or one of personal favorites. Tom Waits tells a bed time story


----------



## AnthonyReed

That makes me sleepy. I can't listen to anymore of it.


----------



## ToddJB

Take a 5 hour energy and a bump. Push through. It's worth it -IMHO


----------



## jmartel

Geeze, another airline went down today, on top of the one in Taiwan yesterday, the 2 ukranian jets that were shot down yesterday, the Malaysian airliner that was shot down last week, and the airliner that was lost a few months ago. Weird time to be flying.


----------



## 7Footer

Little Stef has good taste in music already, good job bruh!

Lawl.
Let me glue dat, glue dat, let me screw dat, screw day, any random chore you got I can do dat , do dat.






I can just see Red hopping around his shop singing this song….


----------



## AnthonyReed

> I can just see Red hopping around his shop singing this song….
> - 7Footer


Haha!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. In third person too id bet. Nude, besides crocs and a smile.

"Red so handy … "


----------



## jmartel

> Little Stef has good taste in music already, good job bruh!
> 
> Lawl.
> Let me glue dat, glue dat, let me screw dat, screw day, any random chore you got I can do dat , do dat.
> 
> I can just see Red hopping around his shop singing this song….
> 
> - 7Footer


Have you seen the video/song for "Foil"? That's another gem.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Take a 5 hour energy and a bump. Push through. It s worth it -IMHO
> - ToddJB


Thanks for the encouragement, a fantastic story indeed.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I just saw Foil this morning right after I watched handy…. Thats funny stuff…. Inactive is another solid one, parody to Radioactive by Imagine Dragons. Good stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

I really enjoy that Weird Al is still relevant enough to get multiple days of mention on this thread.


----------



## Pezking7p

Relevant, or indicative of the age/mentality of posters in this thread?

Brutal day. Almost Friday, then it's lie Nielsen tool orgy time.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez is gonna butt swallow a 102.


----------



## theoldfart

Not an 8?


----------



## chrisstef

According to Hog you've got to work yourself up through the blocks, smoothers, and jacks before you cant take on a jointer. Im pretty sure he's up to coopers planes now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog…. never mind Stef handled it.


----------



## ToddJB

Be sure to retract the blade. Ask jmart how I know.


----------



## theoldfart

let me know when you get to long bar clamps


----------



## Pezking7p

Planes are for amateurs, I'm going for workbench.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Lol. In third person too id bet. Nude, besides crocs and a smile.
> 
> "Red so handy … "
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm ashamed to say my wife posted that Weird Al song on my facebook page. But if you guys keep triple-dog daring me….I'll make a video.

Anyone have some size 15 Crocs I could borrow?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## woodcox

Hog- how's the Ecoboost? With out knowing I and my brother bought identical campers. He has had an Eco '13 lifted on 35's for about a month.


----------



## bhog

Love the eco beast. I tuned mine pretty much right away and am averaging 21 mpg a tank. Mixed city/hwy. I got 17-18 stock. Plenty of power.

You thinking of getting one?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Working on the night stand project tonight. Got it together and it is not square. Many expletives later and can't figure out why. The side panels are equal size so it has to do with how the front and back rails go in. The ends of those are square so the only explination is that the operator head space was out of adjustment enough to knock the who thing out by 3/8 inch which means the diagonals across the top corners are out by 3/4 inch.

Anyway. I set it up in a square frame with a shim on one leg and clamped it down to pull it a bit past square. Hopefully by tomorrow evening it will have developed enough memory to stay put. I think once I get the square top and bottom in all will be well….I hope.

OK, through whining…pass me a beer.


----------



## bhog

Tim , sucks. No beers here but Tony will pass you a spliff.


----------



## ShaneA

Is it already glued up? Or just dry fit? If still just dry fit, clamping pressure in appropriate directions can do wonders.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Glued up Shane. It was fine in dry fit. But the glue is not dry so forcing the rack out of it may take. We shall see. Worst case scenario, cut it apart, sand all the glue off the side panels and start over.

One of the reasons I took up this hobby was to learn patience.


----------



## walden

Hang in there Tim. If all else fails, you can just burn the mother down…


----------



## bhog

Lol walden.

Or build the rest out of square. Any drawers?


----------



## Pezking7p

Saw the hugest beetle on the entire planet flying around my shop. At first I thought it was a bird.

So when at lie nielsen, what are the toys I HAVE to play with? I went to a hand tool event in January but squandered it because I hadn't done anything at all yet and was too embarrassed to touch anything for fear someone would see that I didn't even know how to use a plane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I found some Crocs that might work.


----------



## TheFridge

To pee in?


----------



## GMatheson

Look what followed me home tonight. Should be a big improvement over my cheap lunchbox planer.


----------



## Buckethead

Wow, Greg! That thing is massive!

Details!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

ohhhh. Berry nice Greg. That'll be my next big machine purchase.


----------



## GMatheson

I saw an ad on kijiji (guess it's the Canadian Craigslist equivalent) for some woodworking tools. Had a picture but not much of a description or any price so after a few days of emails I got their $400 asking price down to $250. I think I paid about $1/lb. It's a heavy fella. Glad it came with a mobile base.

It's a discontinued Hitachi model and they tell me it's at least 20 years old. It is a little dirty but with a little cleaning and some oil it should be a great planer. The internet doesn't seem to have much info about this but what I found was that it is a workhorse. The knives are spring loaded and just push up against a pair of magnetic setup blocks. Instantly lined up then tighten em down. I will play with it some more tomorrow.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good for you brotha.

I got a new rasp today. And yelled at my boss. So I'm good.


----------



## Pezking7p

Boss yellin is always good. Story time? Is that an auriou? They are so sweet looking. Do want.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice score on the planer, didn't know they made stationary planers that ran on 115v power. It is an induction motor right?


----------



## jmartel

I need to get some good rasps. I really only have the one, and it's a cheapo. Worked OK on shaping the tray I built, but I could use something better.

Flipped the blades around on my 735 tonight. I'll see what new edges cut like tomorrow. I bought the planer 2 years ago and I'm just now flipping the blades over. And only because of catching a BB.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Pez. I asked if he was trying to start a war with his workforce. He puffed up and said, "bring it on." He may regret that.

It's a Gramercy saw handle makers rasp. 
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/GT-SHRASP.XX


----------



## walden

Pez - Try out the Lie Nielsen #62 (low angle jack plane). It's my favorite. With a couple extra blades, you could use it for all your planing needs for several years before you buy another plane. #4 smoother set just right is mind blowing as well. You can get see through shavings that will float to the ceiling in a dry climate. Also check out the bench chisels. The edges are super thin so they fit in tight spots.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Pez, try out the things your in the market for. Use it to narrow down decision for tools you may want in the future. Shoot, if it's not busy, try 'em all. Their no 62, 164, and their chisel well all epiphanies to me.

Took the girls to a car show last night. Cars aren't really my thing, but I enjoy looking at 'em. 









Check out this Counciltucky rig.


----------



## chrisstef

Superbird. Whoa. Mopar muscle. Stef likey.


----------



## 489tad

Yellow Superbird!

Stef did you get the oven on time? Knee cap the deal?


----------



## ToddJB

Skill of the day: Parallel Parking Super Star


----------



## walden

Hahaha. Nice Todd! How many times did you hit that Saab?


----------



## ToddJB

Just enough to push it back about 8".


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - wifes going to approve the stove this morning. We ended up getting all the paperwork at 1:00 yesterday which was cool. Come to find out the guy that installed the water filtration system in the house was an old high school buddy of mine who I played ball with forever growing up. Got to talk with him about it last night for a bit and reassured me it was all good and pulled all the paperwork on it for me to back it up. Last item on the docket is the appraisal on our existing house.


----------



## john2005

Super star!


----------



## ToddJB

good to hear, Stef. What are moving dates?


----------



## chrisstef

As of right now weve got a closing date on both the buy and sell of 8/29. Gonna be a crazy day.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Stef. It's dawning on me as the 1 year anniversary in our house that I won't have to move after living somewhere for a year now. I haven't spent more than 1 year in the same place since Highschool.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hang in there Tim. If all else fails, you can just burn the mother down…
> 
> - walden


A ***********************************'s last words before going to the burn unit. "That ain't how ya light a BBQ grill….here, let ME show ya."


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Lol walden.
> 
> Or build the rest out of square. Any drawers?
> 
> - bhog


yea, one drawer. I know enough to know it will never close right unless I solve this problem.


----------



## ToddJB

8/29, man that is a long contract - 60 days? Most I've heard of around here are 30 days start to finish.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup, 60 days brother. We hadn't bought anything when we came to terms on the sale so we needed to make it a longer contract so that we could find suitable housing. We gave it 30 days to find a house and another 30 to close. Id rather it take a little bit longer anyway. In the 6 years weve lived in this house we've accumulated some stuff, mostly my entire shop worth of tooling. We purged 15 yards of junk before we put it on the market so that's gonna help. Wifey just made a trip to her parents house with a car full of her clothes. She's got 4 closets full.

Ill see you on the other side ….


----------



## ToddJB

4 closets full. ha. I'm sorry.

I dread if the day ever comes I need to pack up and move my shop.


----------



## chrisstef

It hasn't been too bad so far honestly Todd. Ive got all the drawers packed up, all the block and specialty planes, all the backsaws, all my braces, all the measuring and marking, and a good chunk of hardware. Another couple of nights and I should have all the hand tools done. Then its on to the machinery which im gonna need some muscle for. Jointer, band saw, table saw, drill press, router table, air cleaner, dust collector. Benches are staying.


----------



## donwilwol

> 4 closets full. ha. I m sorry.
> 
> I dread if the day ever comes I need to pack up and move my shop.
> 
> - ToddJB


ditto


----------



## jmartel

I decided that if we end up moving again, I'm paying someone to do it. We may move in like 6 or 7 years. Depends on if we want 1 or 2 little spawns. 1, we can stay in our townhouse. 2, we kind of need to move. The 3rd bedroom is on ground level, which I don't want a kid to stay in, so it makes our decision for us.


----------



## 7Footer

^^ I 3rd that notion. Even though my shop isn't my dream setup, I'm with you Stef, I've pretty much accumulated everything I own in that shop ( 6 years next month ), and it's gonna be tough when I gotta pack up and move everything.

Todd that is a pretty damn impressive parking job.

So last night it became apparent to me that I had never used a good rasp in my entire life. After the wifey went to bed I went down to the shop and did a little shaping on one of the saw handles with the rasps Bob sent, felt like I'd been down there for about 15 minutes, it had been over an hour. Gotta say though it was really fun, almost immediately became apparent the difference between using a crappy rasp and a good one. Shaping this handle is a lot of fun…. Seems like every time I try something new in woodworking I friggin' love it, even if initially I don't think I will. Slippery slope indeed fellas.


----------



## donwilwol

I've lived in the same place for 30 years. I've got stuff I don't remember having.


----------



## chrisstef

Post resuscitation


----------



## shampeon

> I ve lived in the same place for 30 years. I ve got stuff I don t remember having.


An optimist would say that's exciting!


----------



## summerfi

> I ve lived in the same place for 30 years. I ve got stuff I don t remember having.
> 
> - Don W


Don, if any of that stuff is tools, send 'em to me. You won't miss 'em.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Gmath.

That car is yellow, those kids are cute and yelling at the boss is good stuff. Well done.

HA! Figgin' nice Todd.

Right on Stef.



> If all else fails, you can just burn the mother down…
> - walden


 - Amen brother.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I ve lived in the same place for 30 years. I ve got stuff I don t remember having.
> 
> - Don W


Yea Stef….every time you move you loose stuff and break things. For the average family, seven moves is like having your house burn down!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm not moving either. Ever. Too much to even consider packing, and I have the shop of my lifetime.


----------



## ToddJB

My problem is I have a wife who loves change, and we moved into my DreamHome (shop) as our first house.


----------



## shampeon

Embrace the remodel/redecorating cycle. DO NOT GET RID OF THE SHOP.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> My problem is I have a wife who loves change, and we moved into my DreamHome (shop) as our first house.
> - ToddJB


Buy her a kaleidoscope and tell her to get in the kitchen.


----------



## chrisstef

Lucy in the sky (kitchen) with diamonds (salad tongs). ^


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

If two vegetarians are fighting is it still called "Beef"?


----------



## shampeon

I've got some serious gluten-loaf with Windprayer.


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty sure some Immodium will take care of that Shamp.


----------



## jmartel

Well, shamp, you can always look forward to buying an organic christmas tree this year.

http://www.greenpromise.com/resources/organic-christmas-trees.php


----------



## jordanp

I had some Gluten-Loaf once. The Doctors said my case wasn't too serious, and it would clear up in a few days.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I blame Stef for this.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> My problem is I have a wife who loves change, and we moved into my DreamHome (shop) as our first house.
> - ToddJBBuy her a kaleidoscope and tell her to get in the kitchen.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


HHHAAAAAAAAA HHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SNORT SNORT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## shampeon

Killer Mike has got some wisdom to share.


----------



## ToddJB

"Buy better beer, don't try to be a better human being" - Killer Mike


----------



## shampeon

The "Things to Avoid" episode has this, for bhog:
"You should also avoid at all costs: Priuses."-Killer Mike


----------



## jmartel

You get a lot of weird looks when you pass people with some dive fins hanging off the back of a motorcycle.


----------



## shampeon

Closed version roughed out:


----------



## 489tad

I moved my shop 5 times. You get over it. If I do it again a lot of it is going.

UMMMMMM BEER!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's physically impossible for me to move some of my own shop. I'll hire "Two Men and a Truck."

Stef- so is it really bad to let your water softener waste go into your septic? Most everyone around here does.

It's a beer…and bourbon night.


----------



## jmartel

Finally picked up some green honing compound on the way home from work today. Going to charge up some MDF and polish up the chisels tonight.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

I dunno red. My wifes an environmental analyst and the way she explains it to ne is that the discharge from the salt or whatever changes the pH of the poo munchers in the tank. I dunno shes get to talkin science and a lot if stuff goes over my head. Shes all smart n stuff. I guess the preferred method would be dumping it into a dry well. Theoretically salt against concrete aint so good either.

Poor buddy got buzzed by a couple wasps this afternoon. Not bit luckily. Problem is that everything that flies is an owl. Hes got an owl mobile over his bed. Woke up screaming owl! Owl! Took em down now im ridin the rocker next to him with a pint if ben n jerrys taunting me in the freezer downstairs.


----------



## Airframer

"Small Batch" is an understatement!


----------



## chrisstef

Hate you todd.


----------



## Airframer

Just share some of what Todds got with him and he will forget all about the killer Owls above his bed taunting him in his sleep… sadist..


----------



## Pezking7p

I would be scared of people moving my tools. 99.99% of people have no idea what the tools are worth.

Thanks for recommendations for LN fun time. I think I'll toy with chisels, saws, and the weirdest planes I can find.


----------



## Pezking7p

I could go for some bourbon and some ice cream right now. Maybe some Templeton and peach ice cream. Nor warm peach pie and vanilla ice cream. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Airframer

Pez be sure to pick up the most expensive one there and ask the sales rep if it bounces then see how far into a pretend toss you can get before you are tackled and asked to leave… do it.. no balls.. need pics.. actually video would be best.. make it happen.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Buy her a kaleidoscope and tell her to get in the kitchen.
-~Tony

Some of T's finer work. Cheered my up after work.

Reminded me I haven't done a load of laundry since I started dating my wife in college. I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Pezking7p

Eric, I wonder if I can convince him we just drove by and I was hoping to pick up some cheap tools on my way to the beach. Then try to haggle with him on a "miter saw".


----------



## Airframer

"Aw man I was hoping for something under forty bucks!" "Whats with all these over priced sanding blocks? They sure are pretty!"


----------



## Pezking7p

"My brother picked one up just like this at sears for twenty bucks"

I hate that airports all shut down at 9:00. It's soooo boring in here. It's so bad that mrs pez actually started the ipad game for the cats where a mouse runs all over the screen and squeaks.


----------



## Airframer

> I hate that airports all shut down at 9:00. It s soooo boring in here. It s so bad that mrs pez actually started the ipad game for the cats where a mouse runs all over the screen and squeaks.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Make this happen..


----------



## Pezking7p

On iphone. No video


----------



## Airframer

The ironic thing is this was video was done with an iphone and an ipad lol


----------



## ToddJB

I think he's asking you to make a grey box happen


----------



## jmartel

So, just organizing some things quickly in the garage tonight turned into cutting all the pieces for the blanket chest. I've got everything cut to size aside from the wood for the top and the bottom panel plywood.


----------



## August

> I found some Crocs that might work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red LOl 
I tried that before and my 6 year old said she will call the cops LOL


----------



## TheFridge

Speaking of women in the kitchen, I hope the production of sandwiches are involved….

(Cricket I'm sorry I had to. I said I'd try my best


----------



## RGtools

I have a wall behind my workbench!!!!!!!! A real wall, with insulation, and gypsum. This is a true miracle of technology for me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe. I joke like I'm a chauvinist, but my wife would tell you a different story.

I picked up a reconditioned Milwaukee combo driver set. $139 is a pretty darn good price for those. My cheapy ryobi I got as a gift 10 years ago had a good run. 
http://www.cpooutlets.com/10year/10year,default,pg.html


----------



## TheFridge

Milwaukee is a solid tool. I use the makita kit at work and I've only been through 2 sets in 3-4 years. Which is great for me. They get used and abused.

10yrs? That's value right there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I've had to replace the chuck, and the batteries….twice, I think. It never saw professional use, but I did build several decks with it. It's been a decent value, but it's kind of a cheezy tool.

Milwaukee does make great tools. I was thinking about a ridgid, but I've become disenchanted with their supposed lifetime warranties.


----------



## Pezking7p

At brunch with the girl whose dad started the fine tool journal. She's telling stories about how she was just helping Tom Lie-Nielsen pack boxes a few weeks ago. She went to high school with mrs pez.


----------



## Airframer

Quality time was spent today.. I think he is better at this than his old man is 












And this is what Mom felt was "Appropriate" shop footwear for him today.. sigh…


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chrisstef

Lil lighting mcqueen footwear seems solid to me.


----------



## Airframer

Crocs trying to be cool are still Crocs. Need to find him some little steel toed boots I think lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That smile says it all… sweat inducing, testosterone vanquishing footwear and all.

Who would have pegged Pez as a starfu[ker? Not me. Not in a million years.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Just after lights out last night I started laughing. That started the following:

Her: What are you snickering about.

Me: Something on lumberjocks today

Her: What was it?

Me: Nothing

Her: Out with it

Me: Ok, one of the guys is moving. That started a whole conversation about moving and changing and what a pain in the butt it can be. And then one of the guys was telling about how his wife was addicted to change. SOOOoooooo, one of the other guys told him to "giver her a kaleidoscope and tell her to get her ass back out in the kitchen.

Her: She needs to tell him to take his damn kaleidoscope and go sit in the dog house.

I didn't have to sleep in the dog house, but after that, there was no need to stay awake either.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to hear it Tim.

Some play it in a way that they spend time in a doghouse, others sleep when they'd rather be awake; we all have a grove that works for us as individuals.


----------



## Buckethead

You should have made something up, Tim. "I'm laughing about this guy who was being disrespectful about women on the Internet, and got served by his mom, who he did not realize was watching".

Booty call!


----------



## 489tad

I sold my friends table saw, joint tech fence, router and lift, and planer. Lots more to go. I'll be posting some on LJs soon so keep an eye out.

"We all have a grove that works for us as individuals" Tony, Frigging Genius. Mine currently is shaped like a beer bottle.


----------



## bhog

Tonys is women's clothes " do you think I'm sexy " 
7's is micro machines
Stef's is bung stretching


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Crocs trying to be cool are still Crocs. Need to find him some little steel toed boots I think lol.
> 
> - Airframer


Tractor Supply has 'em


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. A micro machine ref. Whats next, them little pink muscle men that you internalized as a youth hog?


----------



## bhog

I'm amazing.


----------



## 7Footer

Damn Hog you've got me pegged…. When I was about 9 I had this plastic red lunch pail that was packed full of micro machines…. Was tough when we let them go at a garage sale about 10 years ago!

The wife made everyone in the 7Footer household pitch in on a deep clean today, in exchange we're heading to this huge beer fest going on at the waterfront in downtown PDX in a bit…. Anyway I was on fridge duty, cleaning the beer/excess food fridge in the garage. Before remodeling out kitchen we had it as our main fridge and at that time she made me take all my dirty magnets off, but I left three on the side, which have since moved their way to the front…. Words to live by, all we're missing is drink.


----------



## widdle

I would reverse that..but that's just me..I 've been rockin an apron in the shop…And if ever see crocs im buyin em..


----------



## 7Footer

They aren't in order of importance, lol….

I guess for me it would be: Ejaculate, Smoke, Drink, Laugh, Ejaculate.
Rinse & repeat.

Something like this but with my words:


----------



## widdle

yeah..tough call there…

here's some push sticks easy to cobble together in different widths..









lots of uses for playing cards..


----------



## bhog

Knew 7 smoked the chron.

Ever hit any " Jerry's " ? That was usually my flavor of choice. I lived on interstate for a few yrs , moved after they started putting in that train or whatever it was. Used to go across the bridge and get some stuff dude named toxic. Reminded me of project 13 stuff from back in the day but you had to be careful with it, it would put you in drool mode.


----------



## 7Footer

I use to daily, very rarely anymore tho, wifey hates it… sucks but you know how it goes….. I still believe in the stuff though, pain killer, mood relaxer, overall makes your life better!

Interstate like North-Portland? Yeah the Max runs right through there… Man you know all about P-town and the Northwest eh…. Project 13 yes, not sure about jerry's though, kinda sounds familiar, I'd guess I've sampled just about every strand there is up until about the last 4 years or so….


----------



## bhog

Yeah bro North Portland. I used to terrorize that joint. Lived across from poojas , prob didn't spell it right. Also lived on Buchanan close to the villa. Always fun times there- not.

I quit 10 yrs ago or so , miss it sometimes.

I worked at Elmers when I was 17-19. Slayed the beav in and from that place.


----------



## widdle

Hog was trapper..


----------



## bhog

Widdle , define plz.


----------



## KelvinGrove

With the help of a square frame, a little patients, and lots of clamps, I get this project pulled back close enough to plumb, square, and true, to go a head. As a learning project I found out that when working in three dimensions I have to square all three ways as it goes together. At least now, when I put the drawer in, it will fit like it is supposed to.



















And someplace under the clamps and caules there is a top all glued up.


----------



## widdle

hog..If your slayin beav in the northwest…trapper, like pelt hunter..


----------



## bhog

Lol wid. Was wondering if you were calling me a drug dealer at first. Your definition is fine , I will agree.


----------



## Airframer

> hog..If your slayin beav in the northwest…trapper, like pelt hunter..
> 
> - widdle


No… I think this book he wrote about his time in the Northwest better describes the slayin' (anyone who's been to Porkland knows what I mean.. yep.. you know..)


----------



## bhog

Lol^ I likes em thick!!


----------



## widdle

your gonna need some floaties in that little boat…









Fresh irwin dt chisel..

!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/n9cnljt.jpg


----------



## widdle




----------



## jmartel

Little preview of where I was today, while I'm resizing pictures and uploading them…


----------



## jmartel

Well lets just say that the road to get there wasn't so easy.


















But, I made it to the top.










Only to find that they closed it just short of the peak. Maybe 200ft lower elevation? So, off the bike and some hiking it is.










Once I reached the top, I was rewarded with some pretty awesome views.


















Unfortunately the tower was closed down so I wasn't able to climb it. The top of the mountain was actually about to where the top of the tower is, but they blasted it flat during the cold war and installed the tower and a radar station to keep an eye out for Soviet bombers.

See the little black dot in front of the white car? that's the bike.










Oh, and on the top they had a sign that I figured you guys would appreciate


----------



## 7Footer

Hog, I miss it everyday .

Nice widdle! Floaties.


----------



## 489tad

Beautiful shots JMart.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Widdle…. The law of hooters (or floaties) teaches us "how big they are does not matter if she will not rub them on you!"

The corollary to The Law of Hooter…"A pair of little ones rubbed all over you is better than a pair of big ones you can only look at."


----------



## bhog

So, you quit for wifey, or other reasons? Hey speaking of wifey , I'd let her call me pork chop since I'm chunky buff. That's what Stefs wife calls me.

Nice tour Jmart.

Wid , great flotation devices.

Edit; well hell yeah Tim.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol hog. Weirdo.

Got an SOS call from my buddy last night. "Tstorms all day tomorrow, 9 square left". Hauled ass to his house at 7:30 and we were able to finish off his roof by 9:30. Three solid power humps to the nail gun finished off the last shingle.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice work, stef. Lack of bench building activity is temporarily forgiven.


----------



## Pezking7p

I like roofing. I hate tearing shingles off.

Takin pelts. Nice.


----------



## jmartel

You know how having the right tool for the job makes woodworking more enjoyable? Yeah, that bike wasn't the right tool for the job. Oh well.

Managed to not crash it off the side of a cliff, but I'm sore today.

Back to working on the blanket chest today.


----------



## bhog

Thought you had a jeep jizztaker?


----------



## john2005

You really CAN'T turn your back for a second.










That is all


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Lol hog. Weirdo.
> 
> Got an SOS call from my buddy last night. "Tstorms all day tomorrow, 9 square left". Hauled ass to his house at 7:30 and we were able to finish off his roof by 9:30. Three solid power humps to the nail gun finished off the last shingle.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sounds like a regular possum 9-1-1 call! It is nice to have friends. Even nicer to have friends with skills.


----------



## shampeon

When my oldest was being potty trained, on the way back home from the park he told our nanny he had to go. She said, "ok, try to hold it, but if you can't, just go in the bushes." About a block later, he runs over to a sidewalk tree, pulls down his pants, and drops a deuce.


----------



## chrisstef

Kids are the best. They crack me up. Babystef learned to say meat at dinner tonight. Mmmm-eat!

And KG - i got zero roofin squills. My buddy roofed for about 8 years and the other guy in the mix used to work with him. I was just runnin out shingles, cleanin up, manning the spotlight and keepin those two loaded with nails. I will say that im pretty good moral support though.


----------



## jmartel

I do have a wannabe Jeep, hog, but the wife had it for the weekend. Plus I figured driving up in a 4×4 vehicle was cheating.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> And KG - i got zero roofin squills. My buddy roofed for about 8 years and the other guy in the mix used to work with him. I was just runnin out shingles, cleanin up, manning the spotlight and keepin those two loaded with nails. I will say that im pretty good moral support though.
> 
> - chrisstef


What is it the Prophet Red Green says? "We're men, we may be wrong but we're never in doubt."

According to the wife the phrase, "yes woman I know how to do this" is man-speak for "I saw my daddy do it once".

And when you are under the gun with a storm coming any help is better than no help!


----------



## chrisstef

Check this out, a hand saw display rack. Currently on the bay for too much money but seems like it could be replicated from wood




























Look at this on eBay:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281390707387

VERY COOL VINTAGE HAND SAW RACK-CAST ALUMINUM-UNIQUE-RARE-ONE OF A KIND?


----------



## KelvinGrove

A public service announcement.

For some of you guys.










And you know who you are…..


----------



## bhog

That was a message for Tony. ^


----------



## theoldfart

^ you how it is around here on LJ's, the men are men and the sheep are nervous!


----------



## jmartel

Picked up a new steel cabinet from goodwill today for $30. Grey one in the middle.










Crammed it in. Except so far it hasn't relieved my storage mess, only made it worse. Need to spend a bunch of time tomorrow to re-organize the garage.

Also, dry fit up the blanket chest today


----------



## widdle

yeah..but did you carve a couple turns .. Blanket chest looks nice..


----------



## WhoMe

So, is that bronze statue Kirk Douglas from 20,000 leagues? 

Really nice pictures jmartel. Was wondering how you did on that sport bike off road. Must have felt GREAT to get back on the tarmac…


----------



## jmartel

At that point I about dropped down and kissed the pavement.

I'd ride it again, but probably on a more proper bike.


----------



## john2005

Inspired by Airframer. In keeping with the idea of starting them young. Don't know that we're gonna go full Roubo, but well get him a few necessities. He was pretty stoked and did a solid third of the work. Still needs some sanding and finish.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Hows come our kids are all better looking that us? lawl.


----------



## bhog

Wifey went and got some glamour shots done.


----------



## chrisstef

whoa


----------



## ShaneA

She doesn't look destroyed? (sexually)


----------



## 489tad

I fixed the squirrel damage to the bird house in spring. The rats with bushy tails left me a message. No rodent calls me a prick and gets away with it. It's on!


----------



## ToddJB

Dang. They chewed through that?


----------



## walden

Steel plate that birdhouse. There will be some squirrels gumming their food from now on…


----------



## 7Footer

Lolz, yes Pork Chop, quit for her….. Wowzers on the Glamour Shot, moar plz.

Haha on the wizzing shot outside the bank John! And Nice little dude mallets from AF & John.

Damn $100 + shipping for that saw display? holy crap.

Dan careful there, the hole in that birdhouse is starting to look a bit like a phallus, the people of Naperville might not take kindly to that!

Nice chest JMart, did you pain that cabinet with chalk paint? I've been thinking about doing something similar, wondered how well the paint works…


----------



## AnthonyReed

My relationship with animals is strictly platonic. Character assassinations from a guy nicknamed Hog due to his proclivity of molesting livestock….. the hate runs deep in you, hater.

Nice work John and jr., you guys did a great job.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## jmartel

7'er,

Yes I did paint it with chalkboard paint. I had leftover paint after painting a short section of wall in my kitchen.

It works quite a bit better than it does in the kitchen, because the kitchen wall is textured. That doesn't do well with the paint. It works better when it's a smooth panel like a plywood door.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I fixed the squirrel damage to the bird house in spring. The rats with bushy tails left me a message. No rodent calls me a prick and gets away with it. It s on!
> 
> - 489tad


Living in a state where I can get some pretty good fire works I would have to:

1. Break open a light bulb and get the filament out.
2. Wrap the filament around the fuze of a good size M-80.
3. Connect wires to the filament
4. Place the M-80 inside the bird house
5. Run the wires up to the porch.
6. Drink beer till one of those furry bastards shows up and enters
7. Touch the wires to a battery and blow that thing up like a meth lab!


----------



## ToddJB

...says the former fireman


----------



## Airframer

> Inspired by Airframer. In keeping with the idea of starting them young. Don t know that we re gonna go full Roubo, but well get him a few necessities. He was pretty stoked and did a solid third of the work. Still needs some sanding and finish.
> 
> - john2005


Freakin' awesome man! He got a lot fancier with it than my boy did lol. He looks stoked!


----------



## jmartel

Looks like the Blue Angels are flying in today. Luckily from my office I can see where they will be flying over Downtown at. And they are doing practices Thurs and Fri so I may catch them doing that as well.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> ...says the former fireman
> 
> - ToddJB


Where do you think I learned this?


----------



## jmartel

So I have been considering buying a saw kit for a Sash or Tenon saw when I get a little bit of money coming in, but I'm not sure that I can justify it. I'm not sure if I will really need/use that saw. I cut tenons on the tablesaw with the Woodgears Jig as it is, and I already have a Veritas molded spine dovetail saw for that. Not sure if I need the extra depth of cut for anything right now.


----------



## chrisstef

So you came here to try and have us talk you out of buying a new saw? Poor choice. You need it. Buy it. Or buy a cheaper one and rehab it.


----------



## jmartel

Well I would rather have a new one from a kit. I don't know how to sharpen/set a saw as it is. I wanted to make a tote out of some of my figured walnut or birds eye maple that I've been hoarding.


----------



## john2005

> Freakin awesome man! He got a lot fancier with it than my boy did lol. He looks stoked!
> 
> - Airframer


All about drawin out the time. I owe you for the inspiration. Thanks!


----------



## chrisstef

How much are they charging for a plate and a spine? If you can get a plate with the teeth punched ill sharpen it for you once I get things organized in the new shop after the move.


----------



## shampeon

LJ member ErikF has some very nice, reasonably priced kits. He even has copper backs and saw nuts.


----------



## john2005

489tad is clearly your man for nuts


----------



## AnthonyReed

.


----------



## jmartel

> LJ member ErikF has some very nice, reasonably priced kits. He even has copper backs and saw nuts.
> 
> - shampeon


Right. I was looking at that thread which is what planted the idea of me making a saw. I was looking through the vendors listed in there for saw kits.


----------



## walden

Buy a 19 inch backsaw with 5 inches under the back. Then you can sell the table saw… Not helpful???

Maybe the backsaw song would help…

"It goes down stairs, it plays with chairs, it makes tenons with ease. 
It's BACKSAW, it's BACKSAW, it's fun for a girl or a boy!
It's BACKSAW, it's BACKSAW, it's much more fun than a toy!"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Question for Red - what does it mean to check rails in this way?



















(Car is marked "Rail Symmetry Car"_


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here ya go Smitty:

Track Inspection Car

Sorry to deflect. Explains it better than I could though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cool, learned something new today.


----------



## chrisstef

State of my shop: dismantling in progress.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^It was a good shop. I'll miss seeing you get very little done in there. Lawl.

Smitty- Ya, it's getting all hi-tech. We have ballast (rock) trains the run by GPS now. Meaning, I don't even have to slow down, and some dude with a laptop in the rear locomotive dumps the ballast in the needed spots while we're rolling.


----------



## jordanp

Found a Delta 16 1/2" floor standing drill press $125 
What do you guys think? 
Excellent condition based on the pictures looks like a 1980s model


----------



## NinjaAssassin

So, not exactly shop related but, the state of my evening…










2000 F250 SD 7.3 powerstroke. That's two of the three assassins in training in the bed of the truck. Pretty excited about this.


----------



## 489tad

Stef be ready. Are your shop cabinets attached to the walls? Plan on taking them? Does the buyer know your taking them? I've been to this party. It could gum things up a bit. Our buyer wanted them because they were attached. "Nodda". My bottoms not attached. The tops were sitting on a shelf and one on a French Cleat. Told my agent that if they wanted the shelf and cleat I'd ship them when we unloaded. Oh the joys of buying and selling a home.


----------



## 489tad

Whats not to be excited. Thats a cool truck.


----------



## Airframer

> Found a Delta 16 1/2" floor standing drill press $125
> What do you guys think?
> Excellent condition based on the pictures looks like a 1980s model
> 
> - jordanp


Why is it not in your shop already?


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, get on that, Jordan.


----------



## bhog

Ninja,
What's the plan for the truck? You pull a lot or just a diesel guy?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Actually, neither (yet). I've wanted a truck for a long while and the 7.3 powerstroke motor seemed to call to me all this time. The potential for crazy high mileage with a diesel motor along with the possibility of eventually processing my own fuel was pretty appealing. Of course, being able to pull all of the things is pretty cool.

Who am I kidding? Look at me. I'm a tiny white man. I'm compensating.


----------



## chrisstef

Ha! You sneaky ba$tard Red.

Solid admittance ninja. That truck should add at least a 1/2".


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I thought it'd be more than that


----------



## chrisstef

Do a little manscaping and you can probably add another 1/2".

Dan - the workbenches are staying and that was in the disclosure but im taking the wall hungs with me. Our buyers have been pretty laid back with everything so far so I don't really anticipate any hassles at closing but ya never know. In an email to their agent I had read something about him liking the shop and wanting one of his own so im gonna leave a few goodies behind. A MF brace, a spokeshave, a block and a jack should keep us in good graces.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Found a Delta 16 1/2" floor standing drill press $125
> What do you guys think?
> Excellent condition based on the pictures looks like a 1980s model
> 
> - jordanp


Heck yea…even with a 200 mile round trip to get it at that price.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Funny BRK.

Congrats Billy.


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice truck! Makes me jealous.

Lie Nielsen was great yesterday. Played with all their tools, I thought the saws were very pretty, and I had a lot of fun with the tongue and groove plane, as well as the beading tool. I couldn't really figure out the scraper plane but it was a lot smaller than I expected (TWSS).

Back to work!


----------



## chrisstef

Nothin wrong with a little tool fondling.


----------



## jmartel

Stef knows all about fondling other people's tools.


----------



## Pezking7p

I was nervous at first, to have everyone watching me use the tools. But after a while I totally got in to it, and started showing off. People were cheering as I showered them with chips and shavings. It was glorious.

Actually, while I was there, a funny thing did happen. Whenever we go to tool stores or look at tools, Mrs. Pez knows just enough to ask the right questions like "is this one a jointer or a jack?". Well, just as I was leaving, I notice another couple in the store, and the guy is taking this axe off the wall and looks like he's going to play with it, but then the cover falls on the floor and he looks around to make sure no one noticed, then puts it back on the wall. Meanwhile, his wife is getting a #4 1/2 set up to take some whispy shavings. He grabs a #8 off the wall and says: "is this one a jack?" She proceeds to tell him it's a jointer and explain what it's for, etc. Very cute. I lawled IRL.

OK, the bench is all but Bondo'd, and then it's several months of kitchen remodeling. I need some advice regarding permitable work. I need to:

-Turn a doorway into a 5' opening
-upgrade electrical service to 200A
-Upgrade house subpanel from fuse box to breaker box
-Rewire kitchen for new lighting and appliance locations

I'm more than comfortable performing all this work. However, I'm not comfortable getting permits for all this work. I'm scared that I'm going to go in and say I want to do all this work, set off 100 red lights, and get an inspector up my ass who's looking to make a point. Have any of you done this level of work yourself before? How did the permitting process go? Did you do it all under a single permit? Right now, I would be willing to pay a few grand just to not have to deal with the permitting…but then I have to deal with contractors, which is nearly as bad.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like youre going to need an electrical permit and possibly a building permit. You may not need a building permit for the door opening if its not load bearing. If it is load bearing it might be different but I wouldn't sweat it. For all the demo permits ive pulled ive found that if you are honest and up front with the inspectors theyre not bad people but they do have a job to do and wont put their name on something that aint right.

Id show up at town hall and explain to the inspector what youll be doing and ask what kind of things they need to see before, during, and after installation.


----------



## JayT

> I've found that if you are honest and up front with the inspectors theyre not bad people but they do have a job to do and wont put their name on something that aint right.
> 
> Id show up at town hall and explain to the inspector what youll be doing and ask what kind of things they need to see before, during, and after installation.


My experience, as well. Most inspectors are just trying to make sure stuff is safe. The people who give them a bad rap are those that either have a schedule to keep and feel like an inspector slows them down (piss poor contractors) and DIY'ers who think they know everything and don't want to learn how to do it correctly and safely.

If you treat the inspector with some respect and decency, you most likely won't have any problem. They are usually willing to work with someone who wants to do things right. Of course, there are those times you catch one right after they've been dealing with a crappy contractor or stupid PIA homeowner . . . . .


----------



## ToddJB

I've done 1, 3, and 4. Pulled permits because I was doing A LOT of work to the house. If opening the door way was the only structural thing I was doing I'd skip the permit. Its in the house, no one needs to know you're doing it.

Electrical can be a little touchy. You could probably get away with all of it, but the question is does your meter and wiring into the meter 200amp.

My experience with all of the inspectors were great, except the electrical. But I think he, as a human, was just an A-wad.


----------



## Pezking7p

Called the permit office to ask what I needed to have with me in order to get permits…drawings, info, etc. He didn't seem to care about anything other than the doorway (which is load bearing). I was under the impression that as long as you stick to basic code rules (what do they call that again? Empirical design rules?) regarding opening size and loading vs size of header, that you could just slap in the header with the right number of supporting studs and call it a day. The guy I spoke to said I need an engineer to draw up a plan of how to support and distribute the load on the floor. He didn't seem to think I could just follow code rules, but I have the name/number of the guy who reviews plans, and I'm going to call him after I do a little more research to find out the haps. In any case I assume they'll want a drawing of the house and my plan for the header? How did you handle this, Mr. Todd?


----------



## shampeon

Livestock enthusiasts, this may be NSFW. Everyone else, here's is my first lamb's tongue:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Ian.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Berry nice Ian.

I've had the same experience with building inspectors. As long as you are courteous and show that you want to work with them and do it the right way….you'll be fine.

My house is overflowing with nieces and nephews. I'm not supposed to have favorites, but this doll takes the cake:


----------



## KelvinGrove

> OK, the bench is all but Bondo d, and then it s several months of kitchen remodeling. I need some advice regarding permitable work. I need to:
> 
> -Turn a doorway into a 5 opening
> -upgrade electrical service to 200A
> -Upgrade house subpanel from fuse box to breaker box
> -Rewire kitchen for new lighting and appliance locations
> 
> I m more than comfortable performing all this work. However, I m not comfortable getting permits for all this work. I m scared that I m going to go in and say I want to do all this work, set off 100 red lights, and get an inspector up my ass who s looking to make a point. Have any of you done this level of work yourself before? How did the permitting process go? Did you do it all under a single permit? Right now, I would be willing to pay a few grand just to not have to deal with the permitting…but then I have to deal with contractors, which is nearly as bad.
> 
> - Pezking7p


At the risk of agreeing with Stef, anytime you make a change to the electrical service you typically need a permit. "Upgrade to 200 amp" and "upgrade sub panel" would trigger that. If the kitchen wiring requires a connection inside the panel it probably would as well. If all you are doing is relocating the existing wiring it probably would not.

As for the door and other construction, there is generally a cut off below which it is not considered significant. Sometimes a flat dollar figure and sometimes a percentage of value of the house. Call up and tell them your name is Steph and you want to ask some questions.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - you should only need to give them a cut of the area youre working. Do they want load calculations or just something pretty generic?


----------



## Pezking7p

Ian, looking sweet!

Kelvin/Stef, They didn't say, the guy I spoke with didn't really want to talk. He just told me I needed an engineer and told me to call this other guy tomorrow. Sounds like they want something pretty specific. I'm hoping this guy tomorrow will be more willing to talk.

Edit: the name/number of the guy they gave me is a building inspector. I hope this is good?


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin tastycakes Shamp!


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome job, Ian


----------



## donwilwol

Pez, building codes are different in every state and every city. I worked in 3 different states, and a multitude of cities. Code enforcement would range from almost nothing to pain right in the butt. Mass was the worst. I had a contractors license. To get the license I had to take a test and 15 years ago it was $300 a year. I needed that license to build a garage, hang a door or install a window. If it was load bearing anything, I had to have an engineer stamp my drawings. I could have built a skyscraper, bridge and almost anything else with that license.

I believe they have now split it so you can just get a residential license.


----------



## ToddJB

I was born and raised racist and judgemental. If you were not white, straight, or you if had a metal disability you were lesser or at least made fun of behind your back. I was from a very small town of uncultured people. Through a series of experiences and friendship I've come realize a lot of the way I was raised was wrong and hateful. Now I live in a suburb of a large city, and work right in the heart of that city. On a daily basis I experience all of these people groups. 20 some years after the beginning of my path to try to be less judgemental I still have knee-jerk thoughts. When I encounter someone on the street or in an establishment that is not exactly like me I have a flash of a thought that is typically something that I am immediately ashamed of and then logic and actual experience kicks in and my mental state recalibrates and all is well.

This is the fault of my upbringing.

Though my upbringing also taught me address people as Sir and Ma'am. (I swear I'm going somewhere with all of this). I hold onto this as a badge of honor in the rude to strangers world we live in. Yes, Sir. No, Sir. Hello, Ma'am…. This is also equally as ingrained in me. I do not think about this. It just comes out. I see you, my brain subconsciously assigns a gender to you, and you, without me being aware, get a Sir or Ma'am accordingly.

Here is the issue with all of the above, twice today, and multiple other instances from the last few years this badge of honor has backfired. Where I grew up I did not know what transgender meant. Never even heard the word, and definitely never met one. I had seen comedic transvestites, but it wasn't until I moved here that I'd encountered a transgender individual. So what happens? My brain subconsciously assigns a gender, and if I need to speak with the individual I Sir or Ma'am them by the gender they are attempting to not identify with. And it's usually not until I'm a good clip away that I realize I've done it. It bugs me. I think the biggest part that bugs me though is that I feel bad for subconsciously being polite.

That was a weird post.


----------



## shampeon

I hear ya, Todd. Living in SF, I deal with this probably more than most LJs. My feelings are: if you mess up the gender pronoun while being polite, that's among the most minor annoyances they've probably had to deal with. If the opportunity presents itself to correct it, do so. But otherwise, FIDO.


----------



## john2005

> I feel bad for subconsciously being polite.
> 
> - ToddJB


This should be a tag line


----------



## jmartel

> I hear ya, Todd. Living in SF, I deal with this probably more than most LJs. My feelings are: if you mess up the gender pronoun while being polite, that s among the most minor annoyances they ve probably had to deal with. If the opportunity presents itself to correct it, do so. But otherwise, FIDO.
> 
> - shampeon


I always enjoy playing "guess the gender" game here in Seattle.

Not that I'm judgemental or rude to them. I'm nice to everyone I meet and will generally go out of my way to help anyone out. It's just sometimes it's actually difficult to tell.


----------



## widdle

bali..hard to tell..

Samoa..fafafini…Easy to tell


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, I was offended by the way you addressed me. But I understand and accept your apology. The wig isn't in the best shape anyway and it throws some people off.


----------



## 489tad

That was very honest Todd. Moving to different parts of the country was the best thing for my outlook.


----------



## Pezking7p

I lived a lot of places growing up, and continue to move as an adult. I've never really experienced racism until I moved to North Carolina. It's not as ugly as I thought it would be, it's more ingrained and comes naturally to the people here, like catching a ball. This off-handed racism is what has really struck me, I was not prepared for it.

OK, edumacated myself on load calculations and drawings based on NC Residential code. I was all ready to talk shop with the inspector this morning. Called him up and he basically said "Drawings? DRAWINGS!? WE DON'T NEED NO STINKING DRAWINGS!" They just want to inspect it before I sheetrock. All that fretting for nothing, lawl.


----------



## TheFridge

If someone dresses like the opposite sex and are politely referred to as such, they can shove the offense up their arse.

I wouldn't feel bad about calling them wrong. It is what is. If they don't want to be mistaken for a guy or girl they can change that.

You're just being polite.


----------



## walden

Todd - You can solve your problem and be Colorado cool by just saying, "What's Up?" and promptly moving right along. I can't say I've had that problem before though.

On a separate topic - I pulled a "Todd" last night in a parallel parking situation. I came out of a restaurant and the guy behind me had parked two inches off my bumper…I have a hitch. Lets just say I got out of the spot without so much as a scratch of my car. His bumper had a lot of give.


----------



## jmartel

I grew up in an upper-middle class/lower upper class suburban town. 90% of the residents were white, about 8% were asian/indian, and the rest were "other". I think there was maybe 1 or 2 black families in the whole town. We regularly had a handful of students every year who got perfect 1600's on SAT's, and usually 1 or 2 would go to an Ivy League school every year as well.

No one was racist that I saw, but we weren't exactly living in an area of a lot of diversity. It was known as "the bubble"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd - Let it out buddy… it's okay, you're among mostly friends, er … random strangers on the interweb.


----------



## Mosquito

Did some playing around on the scroll saw last night, my first 3D scroll saw attempt… not the best, but not bad I don't think


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah Mos. That is sweet!


----------



## bhog

Where's all the racist talk coming from?

Jizzmart consumed many upper / middle class man meats.

Dan , how far you spanning? Where does the weight go now? 
When in doubt LVL.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mos, looks sweet. That's crazy! How do you do the second side, leave the waste on until your done then finish it off?

Hog, it was originally 5' 5" but I think I'm going to LVL or flitch plate and go 7'. Not much clearance above to put in 2×10's or 2×12's. I'm going to do the load calculations tonight and see where that puts me as far as header sizes. What's an LVL cost?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Tony. I could see myself doing a bit more of that in the future lol



> Mos, looks sweet. That s crazy! How do you do the second side, leave the waste on until your done then finish it off?
> - Pezking7p


Exactly. Cut the insides of both first, then cut the outside of one, leave the waste on, and cut the outside of the next


----------



## chrisstef

Could it really still be Monday?


----------



## ToddJB

> If someone dresses like the opposite sex and are politely referred to as such, they can shove the offense up their arse.
> 
> I wouldn t feel bad about calling them wrong. It is what is. If they don t want to be mistaken for a guy or girl they can change that.
> 
> You re just being polite.
> 
> - TheFridge


Fridge, I guess it depends on who I am being polite for. If my goal were to be polite for my sake than you're statement would resonate with me, but my goal is to be polite for their sake.

I use to work at a company where there was a a lady who informed me the first time I called her Ma'am that she was not an old woman and that I can call he by her name. To her Ma'am meant Old, to me is was a sign of respect. I continued to call her Ma'am subconsciously, and she continued to correct me. I left the realm of being polite after that first correction. I feel this topic is directly correlate, though their communication is being done with their appearance instead of their words. So in that regard, I do not feel I am being polite.

I'm proud of you, Walden (a fathers tear rolls down my cheek)

Jmart, I think there is a strong correlation between education and racism

Mos, looks tricky. I have an old scroll saw that need some love.


----------



## john2005

I hear what you are sayin Toddles. Even here in nowhere MT. We ain't got no colored folk, but there is no shortage of gender questioning. Shoot there is even a ************************* colony. Now Hog before you get all excited, I should warn you, these are not the girls from the movies…by a loooooong ways. Most confusing couple is two older lady's. About 60. Bobbie "used to be Robert" is now a girl…I think. But she's married to another woman…Im pretty sure. So why all that to be a guy anyways….kinda. Ok fine, I admit it. People a f'n nuts and if their gonna be offended, well they brought it on themselves. Thank you Sirma'amsir.


----------



## jmartel

My wife played rugby in college. She was the only holdout that didn't switch to playing for the other team. Their parties were always interesting. Especially when that "I kissed a girl and I liked it" song came on…


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Could it really still be Monday?
> - chrisstef


 You may be on to something; I am really hostile for a humpday.


----------



## 7Footer

^Likewise….. For some reason I thought ordering a beer at lunch would help. It didn't.

Lolz at girl rugby parties though.


----------



## Pezking7p

For your humpday hostility:


----------



## chrisstef

Lunch beer makes me sleepys.

Nice pez.

My kid just welcomed me home with a double ax handle smash to my nuts.


----------



## Richard549

Whether clean or cluttered, I envy you and your nice, large shops. Mine used to be a two car garage that my wife never got to park in. But, the bank got jealous and wanted it back. Now my shop is so small that a fart would make it to crowded, (doesn't stop me though). Still, it's my space where I can create, crack a few cool ones, and retreat from life. Guess I should rewrite that old Beach Boys song; In My Room and make it, In My Shop.


----------



## SASmith

Richard549, a small shop is much better than no shop.
Welcome to lumberjocks.


----------



## bhog

I think a 12" is like 4.50 a ft. What is your wall height ? Beam under wall? 2×4 wall ( 4 9/16" thick) ?

Nobody answered where all the racist talk is coming from?


----------



## bhog

An SAS sighting !! What you been up to man?
Oh crikey, the elusive beast stirs. ( croc hunter voice )


----------



## chrisstef

A shops a shop no matter where it is or how big (me) or small (bhog) it is. Glad to have ya on board richard.

Hog - todd was having an introspective moment looking back on his upbringing and thats where it came abouts. Hes overcome his social ineptitude im happy to report.


----------



## SASmith

Hog, not much shop time lately. I have had some tractor issues. Hopefully that is now squared away and I can load logs onto the mill again.
Still haven't finished the rocker yet.


----------



## bhog

You gotta let me sit in that thing when it's done. Any news on maple?

I can relate to change and growth ( nobama).


----------



## Pezking7p

> I think a 12" is like 4.50 a ft. What is your wall height ? Beam under wall? 2×4 wall ( 4 9/16" thick)
> 
> - bhog


Wow that's cheap! 9' walls, 2×4 wall. Not sure what you mean by beam under wall? The beam supports only the attic. Underneath the wall in question is the house's original foundation, so I think teh floor load is a non issue.


----------



## jmartel

I was recently reminded of this photo I took of a friend of mine back at school in 2010. Figured you guys would enjoy it.










I dared him to do it, but didn't think he'd follow through.


----------



## ShaneA

At least he is not wearing crocs.


----------



## jmartel

Nope. Gotta wear the steel toes for protection. Protecting your feet is important.


----------



## KelvinGrove

10-4 on the "no crocks" comment Shane.


----------



## TheFridge

Croc haters. It's really just another form of racism. It blinds me.


----------



## ToddJB

No tan lines. Nice.


----------



## TheFridge

He does have a nice figure.


----------



## walden

Jmart - was he on his way to the rugby party?


----------



## Mosquito

More progress on that little computer case I'm workin' on… it might actually be finished before fall


----------



## jmartel

So that happened. It's really more of a neon yellow with a bit of green in it. Obnoxious color? Check. No more boring grey track wheels.


----------



## thedude50

I will be moving my shop from home to a commercial building I am going pro.


----------



## bhog

Beams are set under walls to carry load. I'd go 2×12, 1/2" osb or ply in between, double jack on each end.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hog- gotcha. The beam under this wall is the foundation. Going to see where I can buy LVL locally. I'm glad you talked me in to this because I thought they were hard to come by and expensive.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Darn kids. So all the cousins decided to sneak off and have a hair-cutting party. Our 4 year old got the worst. Her bangs are ridonculous.


----------



## ToddJB

This pleases me


----------



## KelvinGrove

Worst hair cut in the world only lasts a few weeks.

And on another note…has anyone else ever had one of those weeks when you start to wonder if everyone you work with has taken up smoking butt lint?????


----------



## JayT

> And on another note…has anyone else ever had one of those weeks when you start to wonder if everyone you work with has taken up smoking butt lint?????
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Nearly every week.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> My kid just welcomed me home with a double ax handle smash to my nuts.
> - chrisstef


 Good gawd.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Pezking7p

Tim. Yes! Yesterday, I got a call to a production machine that went something like this: " we've been running with this part broken for 24 hours and now we want to ask you if we should get it fixed because it kind of looks like it's screwing material up."

We lost about about $5000 in time due to this and put about $20,000 at risk. Because not one, or two, but 9 machine techs and three supervisors were too lazy/scared to call the maintenance crew to fix it. Then I had to fight with the maintenance crew to fix it because they didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I am glad it is not just me. For the last 3 days, and again this AM, I have had stuff come up that have made me say, where in the world did that even come from??? Nobody has brought this up before! And not just minor stuff but stuff like….You could see that I am driving the bus and everything is going fine, so if you want a different destination why didn't you tell me instead of grabbing the steering wheel and jerking it hard over…in the middle of a bridge….with the rain pouring down?


----------



## 7Footer

"Our 4 year old got the worst" ! Oh my goodness Red that's funny, I've seen worse though! You know what the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is? About 2 weeks….. (for dudes at least, girls might be a little longer). Man it looks like someone started to give her the "Lloyd Christmas" and then decided it wasn't a good idea.

jmart's favorite movie is Biker Boyz…. not the one starring Laurence Fishburne. Portland Naked Bike Ride was in early June, you could start a new one with street bikes…. They said over 12,000 people rode here in PDX this year.

I had a pretty crappy slip last night…. I was rehabbing this Stanley 60 1/2 low angle block for my friend (the one i gave the 9 1/2 to), I was almost done, I had to re-shape the bevel because it wasn't quite square and was taking more shaving off one side than the other at that plane doesn't have a lateral adjuster, well I was almost done with the final honing on it, even flattened the sole… As I was testing it out, getting it really dialed in, I dropped it. It bent the blade depth adjuster and now the knob that holds the adjustable mouth in is buggered up. The threads won't catch unless I take that funny shaped thing that adjusts the mouth for you out. I'm friggin pissed, this plane was one that he inherited from someone in his family… Guess I'm gonna have to buy another one for parts or something. I managed to get the blade depth adj. semi-straight but I can't seem to fix the mouth. Fugg.


----------



## bhog

Dan if you go LVL you won't need to sandwich ply in between because they're 1 7/8". Any lumberyard or truss company will be able to get ya what ya need.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way…want to guess which of our number is cutting the grass for the last time before he moves???? I guess he wanted to leave his soon-to-be-ex-nighbors something to talk about.










At least he is not wearing crocks!


----------



## ToddJB

7, I may have an extra knob. That one is just silver, not brass correct? Cause the one I think I have is silver.


----------



## theoldfart

^^ Kelvin, i only have one good eye and you just ruined it!


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah it's silver, not brass….. It's weird because the threads on the knob look fine, the threads inside the mouth look fine too, but it doesn't catch where the threads start on the mouth piece… Almost like the cylinder that the knob threads into was bent or something, I even tried crimping it but it didn't help.










I shouldn't have messed with it, but I wanted to be perfectly dialed in since my friend hasn't really used planes much at all.


----------



## ToddJB

Hmmm, yeah, I'm not sure. The knob and lever from the 9 1/2 should be the same parts, so you could swap one piece at a time to see if you could narrow down the issue. If it is the knob, you're welcome to it, if I have it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya 7. she doesn't even care that she looks like Lloyd Christmas's sister. She thinks it looks fine. Goofy kids.

Beastmaster done. 








-








-








-
!I still pretend to be a woodworker sometimes.


----------



## 7Footer

Beastmaster is right, holy schnikies. Nicely done.

Thanks Todd, I'll keep that in mind, yea there should be a few pieces from other planes that fit it….

I'm going to meet up with the guy that I bought my mitre box from on Saturday… He's a tool collector and wheels and deals tons of vintage tools with several different tool clubs he's in, I can't wait to see what he's hoarding, he said he fully stocked right now and getting rid of a lot of stuff sometime in August. Good thing today is payday, and wifey will be gettin' her hair did while I'm drooling at vintage tools!


----------



## ToddJB

Red, after you posted those pics did you immediatly think….


----------



## SASmith

Hog, no maple yet.
The logger is now in a woods full of ambrosia.
I don't think it has made it to his log yard yet.

Are you crazy busy at work still?


----------



## chrisstef

Wow, lots of catchin up round here.

Red- little ones hair is amazing. I caught a bad hair cut as a kid and had to shave my head. Problem is, I gots big old ears and ended up lookin like curious George for my first day at a new school. Ohh, and the beastmastah, hell yea! Love that you let in a little thumb grip at the top. Well done sir, very well done.

KG - I def rock those underpants for a lawn mowing if I lost a bet. I be afraid of the skeeters though, might make it look like I had 2 dongs. That would be embarrassing.

7 - nice work, numbnuts lol. Put on your sandpaper mitten and get a grip will ya.

T - id hang that in the shop for sure. I could also use a copy for my office.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't know Todd, were you like, "Daayymmnn…..that's a stone cold honky!"


----------



## bhog

Scott, yeah busy, busy. My evenings are easy to open though, wassup?


----------



## jmartel

Blue Angels keep flying overhead. Quite loud. Makes it hard to get work done when you keep going outside to look.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous BRK.

Better take the rest of the day off Jmart, you're not getting anything done.


----------



## jmartel

Tomorrow will be worse because they are doing a show.


----------



## john2005

Nhplaneparts on the bay 7. If your buddy doesn't have what you need, they will.


----------



## walden

Red - That saw looks amazing! What size is that blade?


----------



## shampeon

I like it during Fleet Week when the Blue Angels practice buzzing the Golden Gate Bridge. My dog on the other hand….

Red: whoa. You could bake cookies on that plate.


----------



## theoldfart

Package from Illinois









A do-it-yourself Melencolia Square kit with example









Thanks buddy!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sweet Kev- Are you holding off on the bench til Stef can catch up?

John- the sawplate is 6"x16". It's made for really big tenons….like on a roubo bench.(like the bad axe beastmaster). It probably won't see a ton of use, but it's fun to have.

Time for pintrist honey-do project. Ayyee.


----------



## chrisstef

See how nice my fellow New Englander, Kevin, is. Only a true pal would hold off on their own tasks to make another not look like a slackin bacstard that didn't wanna lug out a 500 lbs bench top because he had a hunch that he would be packing up and moving.

I offer you a bro hug mr oldfart.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That mahogany looks good on your benchtop, Kevin! The LJ world just got a bit smaller. Love this place.


----------



## ToddJB

> because he had a hunch that he would be packing up and moving.
> 
> - chrisstef


I call BS


----------



## chrisstef

damn it


----------



## JayT

> because he had a hunch that he would be packing up and moving.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> I call BS
> 
> - ToddJB


IDK, could happen. There are people who made accurate predictions that far in advance. Nostradamus, for instance. We should test him.

Hey stef, who's going to win the 2021 World Series?

Too bad we'll find out if he's right on that before the bench is done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

double damn it, he mumbled…


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I'll try to do it justice.

Stef, man, I gave you an opening and ya blew it! HE HE, no one said anything about the two other unfinished projects in the pics. Guess your the only accountable one.


----------



## ToddJB

I've been wondering when you were going to get that kitty litter totem pole done


----------



## chrisstef

The Twins jayt. The friggin twins. Stefstradomus says so.

Double damn is right smit.


----------



## theoldfart

^ it came out great if I say so myself. Just had to wait for the right complimentary color bucket . Next up a collage of lids.


----------



## jmartel

Forgot to put these up yesterday.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehehe.

I went shopping for glasses today. I almost got some Buddy Holly's….or some other hip glasses like Todd, but I chickened out. I'm lame.

Wife's easy pintrest project done:

The wife has a spoon thing. Has to do with the Spoon theory she uses to explain her struggle with lupus. 









It's just a piece of barn wood, some bent spoons, and candles….but she loves it.


----------



## Buckethead

I've been away. I'm about to be away again. I did just read two hundred posts, and remembered that I'd rather be home pretending to be a woodworker than on the road installing frikkin knock down steel doors.

Stef. I shed a manly tear for your old shop. Bittersweet, but you'll come out on top.

Ninja… Nice selection on a bulletproof, efficient truck. Daddy like. Workbench thread has so much progress, I'm ashamed to show my bucket over there. Pez, lat, and August dominate that fecking thread. And mystery man bubba… Wth? Dropping nukes. Supercharged.

Somebody post a photo of some shavings…. Stat.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, don't wuss out on the hipster glasses. I'm terrible about putting on safety glasses and no these are not safety glass but the big boys do keep a ton of crap out of the peepers.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks everyone.

Red, that saw's awesome. 6" plate? I guess that's about the same proportion for you as a 3" plate is for the rest of us.

God forbid a man have to pay more attention to work and family than this thread. Catching up is near impossible.


----------



## widdle

Wow..good stuff goin down..except for the ghetto yellow rims..
Yo ( cuz i don't know if your a he or a she ) can the clear zinseer shelaky go over the amber ? (anyone )


----------



## bhog

Yes^.


----------



## walden

Here you go Bucket! Shavings…


----------



## widdle

Thanks hogy…
Nice walden..full width and fluffy..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wide and fluffy…..just he way the Widster likes 'em.


----------



## widdle

How come you cant get that white oak to do that red….chatter..


----------



## walden

Forgot to post this project. I made dovetail boxes that I put on their sides to create sturdy shelves to hold work shop stuff. I left the tails long for fun.


----------



## ShaneA

Those are some clean looking DTs Walden. Very nice.


----------



## SamuelP

> ^hehehehe.
> 
> I went shopping for glasses toniece aI almost got some Buddy Holly s….or some other hip glasses like Todd, but I chickened out. I m lame.
> 
> Wife s easy pintrest project done:
> 
> The wife has a spoon thing. Has to do with the Spoon theory
> articles/written-by-christine/the-spoon-theory/ she uses to explain her struggle with lupus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s just a piece of barn wood, some bent spoons, and candles….but she loves it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red- Thanks for sharing the link. My Mother, sister, and niece all have Lupus. Nice way to explain things. I shared it with them on fb.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

As my daughter told me today, "Burn! Your gonna need some ice for that Burn!"


----------



## walden

Thanks Shane. I decided to cut them with a 14 inch sash saw. Not sure I would do that again. It was a whole lot of saw for such a small cut. I think I'll stick to the DT saw next time. Now that the weather is warmer, I need to put a finish on them. (I only have 6 weeks a year that the cabin gets above the recommended 70 degrees for applying finish.)

Looks good Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sam- Interesting. It's a part of our lives. I've even heard the kids as their mom, "do you have enough spoons to do this?" ;-)

Walden- silly nice Dts.


----------



## jmartel

> Red- Thanks for sharing the link. My Mother, sister, and niece all have Lupus. Nice way to explain things. I shared it with them on fb.
> 
> - SamuelP


But according to House, it's never Lupus.


----------



## bhog

Walden, you need some shellac in your life. Temp friendly.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice read on Lupus, Red.

Walden, thanks for the shavings, and the DT porn was a welcome bonus.


----------



## Pezking7p

I had really really good success putting GF seal-a-cell and Watco wipe-on poly down in 62-66F in my house. Dovetails look really sweet.


----------



## woodcox

Ha, I work with that Tim^.

Sweet mos! A lot of templating?


----------



## Mosquito

> Sweet mos! A lot of templating?
> 
> - woodcox


Assuming you're still talking about the computer case parts, not much. I made and printed a pattern for cutting out the I/O panel holes, and for where to drill the holes for the radiator (left side). Otherwise I drew it all out by hand on the plywood, and just sorta went with it. I've got a "final design" in terms of aesthetic, but didn't go crazy with designing the internal structure this time. Mostly on the fly this time around.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bhog? ! ? ! ? Text me about how you are too tired to workout today so you just ate a half gallon of strawberry ice cream instead.

Come at me bro…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, and Todd I still love you even though you are a racist ba$tard.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## walden

Thanks guys.

Bhog - Do you think I could dissolve the flake version at say 62 degrees? That's what my cabin usually run at in the winter.

Thanks for the tip Pez!

Nice video Tony!


----------



## chrisstef

I havent had issues mixing flakes in the basement shop that hovers around that temp walden. Takes a good 8 hours to fully dissolve though.

Landed a pretty nice job for the boys with a look out into long island sound. Also dodged a box full of flying pipe insulation on the highway.


----------



## walden

Cool, thanks Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Interesting video there Tony. Stepping away from the perspective of the world revolving around oneself. I can dig it.


----------



## summerfi

Tony, that video is deep. That's why I …

A. Have no job.









B. Don't go to the store much.









C. And live here.









I guess you could say I live in water, huh.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tony…that was very good. Especially after the week I have had.

Thanks


----------



## KelvinGrove

From our little orchard…










Life is good!


----------



## ToddJB

T - I've seen that before, but I feel iI should probably watch it daily.

Bob - Your gardening skills are on par with you saw restoration skills.

Speaking of which, I have a question for you, and a question for Stef.

Here is an Atkins made Nicholson, it's nothing to write home about but it looked like a good project for a first attempt at a resto.










Bob - Saw Plates: Do you just use 400 grit on a block and move it from tip to tail a billion times until you get the effect you want, or do you move threw grits, and/or work specifically on trouble spots?

Stef - What's the chemical voodoo you use on your totes? Will it eat through paint and old crusty finish? And when it's done it's thang is it just a rinse and light sanding?


----------



## walden

I see Jack hands in that pic. Is he supervising or looking for food to store in his trike?


----------



## 7Footer

Wow, things are getting deep up in hurr on this Friday…. I really enjoyed that video though Tony, thanks for posting that's very interesting stuff. Lately I've really been trying to take a step back and be cool when something meaningless really pisses me off.

Good lookin' veggies there fellas.

Red - Also interesting at the spoon theory, I don't know much about lupus although I do have a cousin who has it, but now I no more about it than I did. The things the human body is capable of doing, both beneficial and detrimental to your health is just incredible.

On a side note, what was your process to bend the spoons? This is the process I use:





YOLO


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, trying to sneak the screw driver away.

"There is no spoon?" Man, that guy can act!


----------



## summerfi

Todd - That's just a random garden pic off google. I have a garden, but no pics.

As for the saw plate, it depends on how bad the rust is. I often start with 220 and then move to 320. Sometimes I finish with 400 on nice saws, but not always. I use 320 or 400 on a block where the etch is. Otherwise I just tri-fold a piece of sandpaper about 3×4" and sand by hand. I don't try to make one continuous stroke from end to end. I'd be there forever doing that. I just sand lengthwise with convenient length strokes. Some areas of the plate will usually need more sanding than others. I sand until I get a uniform appearance.

Though your handle question was directed to Stef, I'll chip in on that too. If the handle has paint, I use paint remover. If it has brittle old varnish, I scrape it off with a knife blade. If it's covered in oil and grease and grime/dirt, I spray it down with oven cleaner, let is sit awhile then wash with water and a brush. If the wood has a lot of nicks and dings, or the wood fibers are fuzzy, I'll smooth that out with a file. Then I go to sandpaper for the rest. If there are deep dings or splits, I'll fill those with epoxy. Sometimes I mix sanding dust with the epoxy to match colors.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome. Thanks Bob. And you dry sand the whole time?


----------



## 7Footer

"Wwwoooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh"

Oh yeah I almost forgot, Walden those are DT's are luscious.

I tell ya, I'm on a roll the last few nights. Last night I was upstairs, about to head down to the shop, and about 20 minutes prior I had went down and powered up the shop. All of the sudden I hear this huge crash. Roll down there to find this:









That Delta air filtration thing my co-worker gave me came crashing down. It broke both hooks off clean where they were threaded into the wood I mounting onto the ceiling… I'm pretty surprised, the threads on the shaft were almost 1/4" in diameter, should've been plenty of strength… Maybe they were Harbor Freight hooks or something.









Kinda bummed though because it shattered this piece of glass I had my diamond lapping film on and used the other side for flattening blades and such. Worse part is that just a night or two ago I "rubbed off" a piece of the coarse film and I was going to take a pic of it and send to LV to see if they'd replace it since it was only about a month old…..

Shards of glass were falling out of the insulation in the ceiling for a couple hours while I cleaned it…. Glass everywhere, not cool bro!


----------



## chrisstef

Not much voodoo todd. Typically i use a small card scraper to get most of the finish off. Files and sandpaper for the rest. Then i used zinnsers wood bleach but any oxalic acid will work.

My favorite rock station for the last 20 years was sold and at 5:00 today theyre going to christain music. Stern's first job was with WCCC in hartford. Im actually emotional over the loss of "the rock". Gonna go do a drive by of the station and pay homage. Zero hard rock stations in connecticut now. I call BS.

RIP


----------



## ToddJB

The station converted, huh?


----------



## JayT

So, how do you baptize a radio station?


----------



## 7Footer

That sucks about the radio station Stef. I feel ya, something similar happened here a few years back, pretty weak selection of radio here too…. It wasn't christian music they switched to though, that's f'in brutal.


----------



## bhog

Off early beeyitches ,prob gonna watch some porn before the house gets full.

How your lifts going tony? Oh that's right , you're too busy getting violated to throw any weight up. Being gimped ain't easy I imagine. I on the other hand ,am doing chest today ;

Decline barbell press , incline dumbell press, flat flyes, dips -bw + 22lb plate for reps, and finish with some push-ups. No you can't watch tony, and no I won't send you any dirty socks or UA shirts ,so quit asking.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

On a side note, what was your process to bend the spoons?

Evidently you don't realize how strong uh somebuck I am.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony, awesome clip. Must share with my teenaged sons, and it was a wake-up for some of my recent inner anger. Thank you.

Stef and 7, those incidents suck indeed.

Bob, oven cleaner… I've thought recently that stuff would actually be good for sawplates that were grimy, with no risk. Have you tried it there as well?


----------



## summerfi

Todd - I've tried wet sanding with various liquids. Makes a mess and I find dry sanding works fine for me, so that's what I do.

Smitty - Never used oven cleaner on saw plates. If they are oily/grimy I just wipe them down with mineral spirits.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> How your lifts going tony?
> - bhog


 Jumped 7 minutes and ran 3 miles before the sun showed itself. Body fat is at 13.5% as of this morning. I'm a band of steel big boy… Your hate nourishes me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for your loss Stef.

I forgot to mention I enjoyed learning about the spoon analogy Red, thank you. I suspect that may be a contributor to your superhuman productivity.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ How does one measure body fat, pray tell?

(feel obliged to add, "this is a serious question…")


----------



## ToddJB

He submerges himself in a liquid tank every morning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's what's running through my mind, and I'd like to replace that visual with something else…


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. In high school they would measure us by using calipers that would pinch our fat at key locations on the body - thigh, stomach, love handle, back of arm, ect - and do a calc from there. I'm sure Tony has a more hi-tech way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My scale does it for me:
…body fat scales use bioelectrical impedance (BIA) to gauge the amount of lean mass, water, and fat in your body by sending a current from the metal plates under your feet through your body and timing how long it takes.

You can also do it with calipers: 








You can get them at Amazon and other places too.

Per http://www.nerdfitness.com :
Pick up a set of calipers for $5. Pull the fat away from your muscles, pinch them with the caliper, take the measurements, and look at a chart to figure out your body fat percentage. Some recommend using one test site, some multiple. In my experience, I have found that these calipers tend to underestimate body fat percentage (mine tell me that i'm 9 or 10% when I'm really 12%, and Staci's say she's 17% when she's more like 20%), but are surprisingly accurate considering how cheap they are.
Chart:









Check out more information on caliper use here.


----------



## 7Footer

All Jordan does is pinch his forearm.


----------



## JayT

> My scale does it for me:
> …body fat scales use bioelectrical impedance (BIA) to gauge the amount of lean mass, water, and fat in your body by sending a current from the metal plates under your feet through your body and timing how long it takes.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


So the scale basically gives you electroshock therapy every morning? They used to use that for as treatment for insanity.

Explains a lot.


----------



## bhog

Lol. I'm at 23% as of this morn. Does your scale show muscle, bone , and water? My bone ( no ******************** ) is usually 9.8-10. Reg is between 5 and 6 I thought.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> My bone… is usually 9.8-10. Reg is between 5 and 6 I thought.
> 
> - bhog


.
.
.
.

Not at all sure what to say to that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Look, you are like a brother so I am going to tell you that the measurement of my bone is calculated by the look on her face… and not say wifey's face. Never had need to measure my bone, it works well as I hear it.


----------



## walden

Wow bhog, maybe you should change you avatar name to Tripod…


----------



## chrisstef

Like a babys arm holding a cantaloupe.


----------



## 7Footer

He's destroyed (sexually) every woman he's ever came in contact with. He calls it 'The Business'


----------



## chrisstef

Prison Sex
For Whom The Bell Tolls
Dirty Deeds
Head Like a Hole

Making sure they go out in style and just got a drop in from Howard Stern. Apparently before the baptism theyre gonna expunge all the demons at the studio on Asylum St. Fitting.

If you wanna listen: http://player.listenlive.co/19681


----------



## walden

Speaking of Shellac (earlier), have you guys seen this site? I have heard good things and the prices are about half of other places I have seen. Anyone have experience buying from this site?

http://www.shellac.net/Shellac_ordering_list.html


----------



## chrisstef

That's the place I buy from Walden Hog turned me on to it. Ive gotten all good stuff from them. The website has some really good information and articles on lac.


----------



## bhog

Lol. I admit I left it open for that. Wasn't talking about my piece, was talking whatever measurement the scale takes. Density or % I can't remember. Love you guys.

Just got done lifting ( eh hem , not running ) brutal business.

Walden I have bought from them many times. Good quality and usually real fast delivery.

Edit: stef beat me to it. ( office jockey typing )


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, it's weird that your radio station didn't call me up to revive my AC/DC cover band for their last hurrah!


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^These pictures cannot be real. Too funny.

Hog/Tony, B/S/D? Inquiring minds want to know so they can live vicariously through you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great googly moogly! That is good luck seeing something like that.

Just regular here Pez.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, practice earlier that day:



















Circa 2003ish


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Great googly moogly! That is good luck seeing something like that.
> 
> Just regular here Pez.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Oh snap, my man said great googly moogly!

This made my day.


----------



## 489tad

Picozzi and the Horn. Sad WCCC is gone. PLR go soft? Can't Wig Out on Fridays anymore? Stef you'll have to buy one of those IPods, relive your yoot.
Two more hours then I got ta, got ta, got ta WIG OUT!!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Frank Zappa, RIP.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Dan you know bout CCC. PLR is actually starting to pick up the slack a little bit. Wiggy still does his wig out everyday. Ive got the ipod but I like the variety I get on the radio. I get bored easily using my ipod. Big D also just got bought out. No more oldies. Another classic rock station that im hoping picks up the hard rock and new music shortly.

Its Friday, I got a box truck to load with shop stuff and rain is a comin. Bowdy bowdy, im outty outty.

Todd - that is AMAZING.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and I found out last night that they built a Harbor Freight 1.3 miles away from my garage. The amount of crappy items that will enter my shop will exponentially grow.


----------



## bhog

Dan I haven't done a max in the a while so I'll have to give you old stats. Bench 305 for 5, squat 450×2 and dead 405×1. I doubt right now I could hit 305 on flat bench very clean I've been cutting for 2 months and lifting less weight for more reps. I could smash the other 2 though I think. I've been repping 285-299 for sets of 8-12×3-4 ( day depending ) on squats. Haven't been eating to grow either. Started back in the 6-8 rep range today so I'll be running out of weight soon.

Hit a plateau with the cut and my lifts are falling off, I'm really looking forward to hitting it harder/heavier and isolating again. With the cut I've been doing an upper body day with say chest / bi's and then a lower body day followed by rest, next upper shoulders and tris etc.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friggin' monster.


----------



## ShaneA

All we are missing is creepy Buffalo Bill photo like Al posted. Please don't go there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

165×8-15/125×8-12(I run and do burpees)/145×[email protected] sets twice a week.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hog, you're a beast. Tony, pretty good lifts for your age  Before I started this job, I was benching 210×5, squat 310×5, and deads were at something like 345×5. I was born a skinny bastard, it seems I'll remain that forever. Lost 15 pounds when I quit lifting.

I'm assuming one/both of you were at some point on bb.com (I caught a come at me bro earlier)? used to spend a lot of time over there.


----------



## bhog

Lol hell yeah Shane , that stare was so friggin creepy.

Tony I weighed in at 243 this morn, I'm 6'1". I'd like to be able to get to the teens with bf% but I think I'll shoot for that next cut.i like being chunky buff lol. Gonna do a clean bulk not eat everything in sight this time around.


----------



## 489tad

Todd please tell us there is video.


----------



## bhog

345 for 5 is good money. I read a lot of stuff on there but I have never registered. I have always had a weakish dl and it's something I am slowly working on. I think part of it is fear of hurting myself cause I don't always have stellar form and have a long upper body. If I hurt myself and wasn't able to work I'd be 7'd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

hahah @ "7'd"


----------



## chrisstef

WCCC no longer exists.

Last song played: Pantera - Walk.

Makes stef sad.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! 7'd. Cot damn, you're a fuggin' horse!

Sucks all the good radio stations are dying!


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, not to my knowledge. This was before smart phones were in everyone's pockets


----------



## DanKrager

Any one plan on doin' one of these?
DanK


----------



## 7Footer

^^Dang, video of that would be epic Todd.

^No thanks!

Hog - the roomate needed her back popped last night. She'd never had her back cracked using the cross your arms and pick them up from behind method, had to be careful with the twins though. I think you would've killed her.


----------



## bhog

^ with a diamond cutter erection

Where's the booty pics brah? Enter creep mode on the phone( don't forget flash off ) and hook us up.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I guess I need to get some more advice from you, Stef and Tony on how to be a straight up creeper!

Flash off and phone on vibrate/silent to avoid shutter sound!


----------



## bhog

That's the way stef teaches.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm no creeper 7'.


----------



## bhog

^ lies. You're a straight up meat gazer.


----------



## 7Footer

No joke, literally as I opened up this thread and scrolled down to see your post, there's a dude on sports radio who says "NO WAY, he's a paid meat gazer!"


----------



## bhog




----------



## bhog

Lol. That's awesome. Fate I say, means it's totally true.


----------



## bhog




----------



## 7Footer

Exactly, haha.

Those tables are bad-A. Noice.


----------



## bhog

Not too shabby. Sorry for the spazzed pics. I'm finishing em up and doing the screw trick on the drawers. Gonna take em up later.


----------



## 7Footer

HOG DID YOU BUY THOSE KNOBS FROM (INSERT WEB LINK HERE) ???!?
Regards, 
BigRed

;-P


----------



## ToddJB

^ Ha. Its funny cause its true.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn those look nice you slanderous p.o.s.


----------



## Airframer

Guys this is a must see… This man is doing Gods work here folks. Gather the kids around an important public service message is about to be shared.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL @ Tranny.

Nice AF, thanks.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, late to the party but thanks for the Zappa reference and remember brown shoes won't make it and don't eat yellow snow!


----------



## bhog

No the knobs are cut off spindles. I didn't like the ones I made and decided those could be modded.

Lol tho. And thanks guys.


----------



## chrisstef

Tables came out lookin fresh hog. Are those knobs or nipples? Pretty sure 7 is lookin at em and regretting not goin for the slip n squeeze. Rookie.


----------



## jmartel

Found a website where you can play Cards Against Humanity Online for free. No work will be done tonight…

http://pyz.socialgamer.net/index.php


----------



## TheFridge

My favorite and a winner.










I know it's just wrong, but yet, it's supremely awesome at the same time.

(Sorry cricket. I love you….)


----------



## jmartel

I love this game so much. I'm supposed to be cooking dinner right now.


----------



## jmartel

The best answer to that Michael Jackson one that I've seen was to play The Boy Scouts of America.


----------



## walden

Those tables look great bhog!


----------



## TheFridge

Damn. I can't decide which one is better.


----------



## jmartel

We should set up a game for those of us in here.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy lord the Hot/crazy matrix is gold.

You bet your arse I thought about it Stef, I'll give anything that even slightly resembles a female nipple a little twist, maybe a lick. Would you like a suckle of my zipple?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto to the hot/crazy matrix. Shared it with each of my sons.


----------



## Airframer

I am happy to see it is being of help some those in need.

Here is a graphic that can be printed and kept in the wallet for easy referencing if needed.


----------



## jmartel

Expanded on the chart originally put out by How I Met Your Mother it looks like.


----------



## 7Footer

Any of you sparky's know of a site with good deals on flourescent light ballasts? I need 2 F96/T12/HO ballasts… they are pretty cheap on amazon but thought maybe one of you might have a better line… I decided I'm tired of the jerry - rigged lighting I have in my shop and need to get my fixtures working. I've got (4) 2 bulb 8 footers, only one of them was working, now I've got two functioning, and the other 2 need ballasts…. can't wait step up my lighting game!


----------



## Pezking7p

7- when I buy large quantities of stuff I buy it from 1000bulbs.com. However, I bought all my light from lowes for about $15 each, and they work great. Lowes also sells ballasts if yours are dead.

Rainy and pissy here…good shop day


----------



## 489tad

Nice tables Hog.

A+ on the Hot Crazy graph. Gonna show my boys that.

Stef I heard the final moments of CCC. Step into satellite radio. Never look back.


----------



## chrisstef

First trip to the in laws garage complete. Nothin better than loading and unloading in the rain. Moving sucks. Hoping to clear out the garage as soon as big moms shows up to watch the midget.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys.

I never culled the crazy ones. They could be fun until the next day. Had one ( god she was so fricken hot) that wouldn't leave the next day. About 2 hrs into the day I'm like I gotta go take care of some stuff, loaded up in my big ole ford ( 78 f350 on 44" swampers) and was gone an hr and snuck back home. She showed up 20 mins later looking amazing. Nailed her 3 more times and sent the poor bird on her way. Stalked me for a wk, seriously freaky.


----------



## JayT

7, if you want the best lighting out of that setup, switch the fixtures to each hold four F32T8 bulbs. The conversion kits don't cost much more than just replacing ballasts and there are a ton of advantages to going T8 instead of T12. Bulbs last much longer, cost less and you will get a lot more lumen output from each fixture. Plus T8 is a ton more efficient and the light is better quality than pretty much anything you can get in T12.

My company has converted several of our stores from F96T12 to this set up and it has worked great. In actuality converting the fixture to three T8's gives almost the exact same light output as two T12's, going to a four T8 fixture will increase your light tremendously.

Not recommending the site (I don't know anything about them), but something like this.


----------



## SASmith

Nice work on the tables, hog.
What did you use for finish?


----------



## ToddJB

Getting ready to head out for a night away from the wee tikes for our 8 year anniversary, but I thought I'd leave you with a lathe progress update.



















Bed still needs waxed, paint needs a couple touch ups, tool rests needs prettied up, and motor needs installed and wired.

So far I'm pleased.


----------



## MrRon

I keep squirrels out of my attic with mothballs. Most varmints don't like it and also birds and insects.


----------



## ShaneA

Classy Todd, classy. That is looking sweet.


----------



## 489tad

Todd fantastic job. Happy Aniveresy.


----------



## walden

Looks great Todd!

I can't believe I'm about to do this, but…I have decided to sell my post drill. I was taking final measurements for the stand I was going to build for it and realized it was going to interfere with my ability to plane on the workbench. I have no other place to put it. It has also sat on the floor of my shop for three years and I haven't needed it. So its leaving.

I thought I would post it here first in case one of you wants first dibs.





































It is a Champion Blower and Forge Co. #90 that was fully restored by a collector. The gearing is nice the tight and works smoothly. I had a Jacobs 1/2 inch chuck shaft modified at a machine shop to fit the proprietary chuck on the post drill. This allows it to receive any modern day drill bits.

It has it's original drilling platform (rare) with no marks. It can also be loosened and swiveled to the side to gain access to a "U" shaped piece that can hold a table leg for drilling.

Asking $200 firm. I'm located near Denver for local pick up only. (Road trip Bucket?)


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer Walden, she's a beauty.


----------



## bhog

Scott, finish is blo/ruby lac with 4 coats of hi perf on the top. Didn't plan on the hi perf but needed something to build because there were a couple punky spots that I didn't get good enough with epoxy.


----------



## Airframer

The scene outside of Tony's place last night. When you said you like to party I had No Idea!


----------



## chrisstef

7 - ill have the guys keep an eye out for those style ballasts. We recycle em by the 55 gal drum and usually have a ton at the shop.

Lathes lookin minty Todd.

So i took lil buddy on a voyage to costco this afternoon. The place was a mob scene so i quickly grabbed what we needed and headed for checkout. We get up to the front and its like watching cattle get herded for slaughtering. 10-12 deep at each register. Whatever, i bust out a pack of goldfish to keep my dude cool and the scent must have wafted down the aisle and brought the wildabeast out of hibernation. This 5'2" woman comes teeter tottering out from behind me. She had the most epic ass ive ever encountered. It looked like a kiddie pool full of tapioca was jammed into a pair of stretch pants. Im not sure that two grown men could have gotten their arms around this thing. She would stop walkin and her butt would do this lava lamps jiggle. I was astonished at it breadth and enormity. Its successfully been etched into my brain. Nightmares of suffocation shouldnt be far off.


----------



## theoldfart

state of the shop BAD









Started to move things around, going to use the old bench as a sharpening station









Now have surround sound but have to find a place for sub woofer.

More room now


















Doing a Smitty on this for hardware. Probably small drawers and compartments


















My back hurts now so adult beverages are in order so carry on.


----------



## bhog

Somewhere Shane is fappin to the thought of that Jabba da Donk. " Wiggle - Wiggle - Wiggle "


----------



## bhog

Nice , fart.

That lathe is looking amazing Tiddles.


----------



## Airframer

Wait a min… We had a visit by both Stef and Hog and both are presented with an image of a fat passed out tranny on a gurney, oompaloompas and distraught furries and you got nothing?

Now we know what your normal is I guess…


----------



## walden

I couldn't get over the fact that the stomach looked like a butt…

A question for you all. Anyone have experience using 20 inch panel saws? I currently have two old Disstons that are 26 inch, but they keep hitting the floor when using my saw bench. If you have 20 inch saws for ripping and or crosscut, let me know how you like using them. Are there any limitations?


----------



## bhog

Sorry Eric , I admit I'm off today. Brutal back workout ( almost puked ) and I'm tired as hell. Been tinkering in the shop bumpin reggae so I'm a lil peaceful eh. ( no reefer smoke ).

Pic had a lot goin for it and it truly is how Tony gets down.


----------



## bhog

Hey walden. 
Vyoo vyoose mowaah ahngel ( wise Asian voice )


----------



## chrisstef

Double my bad. Loaded n off loaded the box truck twice today with 35 mile between each stop. That godzilla booty got me so frazzled that the ass belly, umpa loompah, and bunny freaks didnt even register.

If you glued the knobs from hogs table to that dudes gut i give it 95% that lysdexic would have donnned a hospital gown, surgically washed his junk and gave guttits the bangin of a lifetime while the oompa loompah hooked him up witj a "welcome to 50" party.


----------



## chrisstef

Also, i love my smaller panel saws. Definately the most used.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, that lathe is looking so sweet.

OF drinking red wine at the bench. Pinky out.

Double post but I don't care. I'm proud and happy. I was inspired by stefs radio station going to Christian rock so I made a pantera station on pandora. ******************** rocked my face off through the whole day.


----------



## widdle

Nice Pez…Stoked…Done deal right there…

walden..I have twenty and 22" saws, and they are what i use…But..honestly..I use a 3hp tablesaw usualy..


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, in the shop I use my full size saws. I use the panel saws when I'm traveling, at classes and the like.

Gotta ask BTW, how tall are the saw benches, I've never hit the floor with mine, are you sawing vertically maybe?


----------



## walden

Thanks guys.

Current saw bench is 18 inches off the floor (hits at the bottom of my kneecap.) Building a 20 high version this Fall. Not sawing vertically, but I tend to take a full stroke which sends the saw into the floor. I have been sawing by hand long enough I have built up muscle memory with the correct angles for rip and crosscuts, so my body puts me in that position no matter what I try to do differently. I would rather shorten the saw than try and relearn how to saw at shallow angles.

I will keep the 26ers for bigger jobs and home improvement stuff once I get a place.


----------



## bhog

Dan, I'll take one in a left handed version. Nice bench man.


----------



## Airframer

Phew.. I was afraid there would need to be some cards pulled. Sorry to hear you guys had a rough day. Need a tissue?

Again Strong work there Dan.

My saws hit the floor too when I use my saw bench. All mine are 26" or so. Figured I just made my bench too short.


----------



## 489tad

Bench looks smashing Pez.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks JayT, I thought about converting them but the thing is that I really don't have the lights on down there a whole lot, so I'm not worried about electricity and also I have at least a dozen spare bulbs floating around, so if I replace a couple of ballasts I'll be able to live off of those other bulbs for quite a while….

Stef that'd be great if you can keep an eye out for a couple….

Pez, the bench is baller! Looks fantastic. Hog - you a lefty too? Power to the lefties.

This dude I met with today, had so much cool stuff I couldn't believe it… Humbled me too, he had so many things that I'd never heard of….But all of this dudes things were in such good shape I couldn't believe it. This 71 1/2 still has almost all of the nickel plating on the sole, the cutter was pretty worn and I mentioned it, so he says "oh here I've got a bunch of cutters", throws a couple more that are almost new in… The knuckle is a really early Craftsman made by Stanley, the drawknife is a folding handle early Pexto, and I think I am most excited about the doweling jig, I've been looking for a new one for quite a while… The price was so good I didn't even bother haggling with him.


----------



## walden

Nice bench Pez!

Power to the lefties! Good to see I have bhog (tripod) and 7 on my side.

Nice score 7! You'll love that dowel jig. I have the same one. That block plane with the knuckle lever cap is probably one of the best designs Stanley made.


----------



## TheFridge

Yo 7. Strength beyond strength, use my third arm. Some of their best. T12 sucks. T8 is the way to go. You might prices at a local electrical supply house.


----------



## 7Footer

This tool chest that this guy had I saw today, this was his favorite one, and 1830's +/- English made chest. Pretty incredible.

(Sorry I wish the lighting was better, it was seriously incredible.)



















He also said he just came across this, has never seen one like it in 37 years since he started collecting, any ideas? There are no markings at all on it.


----------



## jmartel

7, I think that may be the same block plane that I'm expecting in the mail any day soon. Craftsman version of the Stanley 65.

Woke up today, drove over near University of Washington, and then bicycled 5 miles further south along the lake to a park to watch the Blue Angels today. Pay $35 each for admission to the park and $30 parking to park there? Eff that. I rode my bicycle to a park right next door for free instead.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like a pretty cool trip 7. A good haul on goodies and an opportunity to drool all over tgat chest is worth the price of admission no doubt.


----------



## theoldfart

7', thanks for the pics. That chest is absolute drool worthy. Your going to love that dowel jig, I use mine a lot. And that Pexto's pretty cool as well. Great scores.


----------



## Tim457

Pez awesome job. Was it you that not very long ago was working on plywood on sawhorses?

7 that's a hell of a score. I didn't even know that doweling jig existed and now I need one.

I was a little behind on this thread. Todd and Tony, what exactly made you think the degenerates such as me that hang around this thread were ready for deep thinking posts like that? We're more Jack Handey deep thoughts around here.  Really though, good stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

Todays shaving pic









Much bigger pile on the floor!


----------



## jmartel

Stopped on the side of the road and picked a few pounds of blackberries for free today. I love living in an area where they basically grow like weeds.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice shaves OF. I miss my planes all ready.

They are weeds jmart. I hope you get the runs. 

Mickey mouse time with lil buddy. Hes all g'd out for the day.


----------



## 489tad

^


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice, Stef.

I tried to do a shop douche today, find a home for my new bench, and get ready for kitchen cabinet build. Ended up spending an hour just cleaning up the cutoff pile. Might get back out there after supper.


----------



## ToddJB

I pictured Nathan as more of a blood than a crypt.


----------



## widdle

Funny ..Hog has the same shirt


----------



## bhog

Spelled Crip wrong ,Todd. Epic fail.

Colors 
Represent 
Independent 
People

Hell yeah Widds. Milf soup when I wear that shirt.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol wids.

East coast trippin. East coast crippin.


----------



## bhog




----------



## KelvinGrove

Spent some time in the saw dust today. I have come to the conclusion that I need to get rid of a bunch of crap and make a real effort to set things up in some usable manner. I seem to spend most of my time moving things out of my way.

Anyway, the night stand project is almost done…a few minutes tomorrow night and I will be finished. Next project, a bed.

BTW nice haul 7. Killer banana bandana Stef, and did anyone else read Reds interview???


----------



## bhog

Reds interview?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Popped up on face book..turns out he's just an old softy….

http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/42010


----------



## Airframer

Who doesn't like chocolates? Red that's who… knew he was a weirdo…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice shop though!


----------



## widdle

Good vid hog..You guys ever see this..Worth the watch..The documentary, not the movie..


----------



## theoldfart

^ saw it a few years ago, outstanding vid.


----------



## widdle

of's on it..


----------



## theoldfart

Had my first skateboard in the mid 60's. Hard wheels that disintegrated pretty quickly with catastrophic results. Had some wild road rash patches, continued the habit on my bike as well!


----------



## SamuelP

They make a companion book that goes with the documentary. It is outstanding. When it came out I worked for a radio station here in Fla and set up an interview with Stacy Peralta for the morning show. He had a lot to do with the documentary, book and movie. I got to speak to him a bit. He is one down to earth dude. Not that he is a big star, but he took the time to talk to a gomer like myself.


----------



## widdle

very cool..Yes, stacy directed it..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Not much into skateboards. Now that "wheeled luge" That would be a heck of a ride. Luge is a Swedish word that means "butt rocket". The fast kind….not the Hog kind.

Anyway…A few pics of the current project. I'll get some better ones at some point.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I am pretty important now. Among the LJ elite. But I won't forget where I came from. lawl.

Widdle- can't believe you haven't seen Dogtown and Zboys yet. Has your boy Jay in it. I think its on netflix. 
My bother (the wannabe pro skater) sends me all that stuff. He's clinging to our youth. Although, I am looking forward to the Fred Smith reissue deck he promised me. My first pro deck. I'm gonna mount it in my shop.

And I only like white chocolate. I'm racist.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Tim. Did you stencil those markings on?

Red, I only like cheap chocolate. The more sugar and chical additives the better.


----------



## widdle

red red red..seen it like 10 times..those are my boys and thats my hood…That film aint half the story…nevermind..









i could hook your bro up…

If any of you guys want to buy or trade ( interesting figured lumber ) i want to off my ln chisels brand new except for the 1/2" ") 1/8,1/4,3/8,1/2,5/8,and 3/4' let me know.. I would actually rather trade for lumber..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Oh ya, I bet you can't even ride a skateboard. Or ollie.

Now go sit on your avocado tree.


----------



## john2005

Pez that bench is killer. Good to see another solid build out there.

Todd, lathe is lookin mighty fine

Baby Stef cracks me up

Never did figure out how to ride a skate board, but then I grew up out of town. No concrete. I can ride a bike pretty good, does that count for anything?

Us? We went to the lake for the weekend. Made a 100' *********************************** slip n slide. Wasn't much but the grass to stop you at the bottom


----------



## bhog

I watched it when it came out.

I started on reds long winded interview ( a$$hole). I bet he's either holier than thou or whines in it a lot. Don't spoil it for me , I'll read it later.


----------



## bhog

Dang, read it and have to admit, Red may have grown out of the " Slightly dry vagina " I coined him once. Nice interview man. You're still a ghey though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Looking good, Tim. Did you stencil those markings on?
> 
> - ToddJB


All of the rails and stiles were ripped out of the 2X4 skids. I sanded everything enough to take off the burrs and splinters but left all of the markings. I started to put those inside on the bottom so they would not be seen but she liked them so I left them out.

With that said, I plan to build a dresser to match this. I do have some ideas for stencils on that piece. Kind of a "down at the dockyard" look.


----------



## chrisstef

The forever encouraging Bhog. Funny bastard.


----------



## Pezking7p

I used to skate or die. Then one day while trying to Ollie three decks I missed my footing on the landing and sprained my ankle and wrist. Shortly after I fell down a hill going about 20mph and slid all the way to the bottom. I realized that, for me, it was more die than skate. I think right after is when I started rock climbing.

You know, I only ever knew one other person who didn't like chocolate. It was a girl I dated from council bluffs. Also a ginger, well, half ginger. Her brother was full ginger. What's up with gingers from council bluffs?


----------



## TheFridge

No soul=no chocolate


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lawl. You guys crack me up .

I still can't believe Stef spawned that cute of a kid. His wife must be hot. Stef's not brave enough to post a pic. Lest she get cyber-hogged.


----------



## ToddJB

Anniversary weekend is over. It was good. Brought me back to our special day:


----------



## chrisstef

That's disturbing Todd.

Red - lol thanks man. Wife's a pretty good looker. Babystef got a few features of the old man namely the dimple chin and big ears. If ya really want a picture of the old lady all ya gotta do is ask man lol. This was on our honeymoon:


----------



## jmartel

Gave the shop a decent cleanup yesterday evening. Now I can actually walk around without tripping over stuff. Still have a bit of organizing to do, but most of it can't be done until I build more storage.


----------



## chrisstef

My wife just sent me a text:

"BTW … you farted so loud last night I thought it was thunderstorms"


----------



## AnthonyReed

"She showed up 20 mins later looking amazing."- Haha! Culling the crazies is for the cowardly, good point. You're good stock B.

Looks spectacular Todd. Happy anniversary.

It wasn't my place but you are not far off AF. The parties are getting more egregious the farther from the shallow end I venture, yes.

Hope you get it tamed soon Kevin. I like the cubby; it will be good to see how you utilize it.

I've ran into the same problem with the longer saws while at my saw bench Walden. I chalked it up to me being short and resigned to the use of panel saws. I am curious to know who is able to leverage the advantage of the longer stroke (more angle or not) on the long saws; for me and my reach the advantage escapes me.

Fantastic Pez!

Congrats 7', nice grab.

Nathan is a happy lil dude.

Looks great Tim.

"I started on reds long winded interview ( a$$hole). I bet he s either holier than thou or whines in it a lot. Don t spoil it for me , I ll read it later. - bhog" - You glorious pr!ck, you.

Stef did you pay for that shirt or was it given to you? Haha @ the thunder text.


----------



## ToddJB

> Stef did you pay for that shirt or was it given to you? Haha @ the thunder text.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It was 50% off because the collar would only partially pop.


----------



## chrisstef

I paid for it. I wear pink. I said it. What now?


----------



## Pezking7p

> I paid for it. I wear pink. I said it. What now?
> 
> - chrisstef


A lifetime of meat gazing. Purple is the new pink.


----------



## jmartel

Pink shirt and plaid bottoms? You some sort of frat boy or something? Did you slip some roofies in that poor woman's drink?


----------



## walden

Glad to know it's not just me Tony.

That text is classic Stef! You've gotta good woman there.

Todd - Your wife would kill you if she saw that pic. Hahaha!


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd - Your wife would kill you if she saw that pic. Hahaha!
> 
> - walden


That's her doing, not mine. She is obsessed with Face Juggler


----------



## chrisstef

I knew id catch a good beatin for that pic lol.

Pez - only real men wake their wives up with thunderous midnight farts, pink and plaid aside.

Jmarts a urinal peeker.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> I paid for it. I wear pink. I said it. What now?
> - chrisstef


- It's none of my business, I realize, but some things are better kept from children until they're older and better equipped to understand. This may be one of those things that Jr. could use some time in order to mature before discovering about his old man. By all means, get your groove any way you like, just please consider the ramifications if you choose to forgo discretion around the boy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's a great pic Stef, I was just taken by surprise at the flamboyance displayed. My apologies for losing composure, I know better; it was rude and judgmental of me.


----------



## chrisstef

Haha. Geez T don't feel all bad about criticizing my choices in apparel. Im a big boy, I can handle it. For as much of a tshirt and jeans guy that I am, when its time to put a collar on I do it in style and that includes some bright colors. Orange, yellow, pink, purple, plaids, argyle, floral prints ... I aint scared lol.


----------



## ToddJB

> Haha. Geez T don t feel all bad about criticizing my choices in apparel. Im a big boy, I can handle it. For as much of a tshirt and jeans guy that I am, when its time to put a collar* UP* I do it in style and that includes some bright colors. Orange, yellow, pink, purple, plaids, argyle, floral prints ... I aint scared lol.
> 
> - chrisstef


There. Fixed it for you.


----------



## theoldfart

^ so Stef has trouble with getting it UP?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhh, so my straight face worked? Nice.

Don't sweat Hawaiian shirts yet; they come standard with the with the white F150 and dignity lobotomy at retirement.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Todd, you Richard. There will be no popped collars, no Hawaiian shirts, nor a button down short sleeve shirt for this guy. Your straight face did work, im ashamed I didn't pick up on that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Hawaiian shirts rock," the Parrotthead said with a straight face.


----------



## chrisstef

See, now you've upset Smitty, Tony. I hope that youre happy with yourself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know Smitty is just joking, his ongoing display of taste and class is proof that he'd never don a Hawaiian shirt nor listen to boat drinks music in any capacity other than in jest.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

All of those can (and do) peacefully co-exist in my world, Tony. A Buffett concert parking lot pre-party is a thing of beauty, indeed. Restores faith in makind's generous and fun nature, it does.


----------



## Pezking7p

I guess we could go a little easier on Stef. To be fair, he has toned it down quite a bit since their first date.


----------



## jmartel

And shows everyone just how good the drugs that others brought in are.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## theoldfart

Let me guess Smitty, a white sport coat and pink crustacean?


----------



## walden

Love it Smitty. Nothing like cranking a little Jimmy Buffet music here in the cabin when its 25 below outside. He's not a bad writer either. I'll skip the Hawaiian shirts though…

So I just bought a Roubo frame saw kit (supply your own wood) from Blackburn Tools. The blade alone is 4 inches by 4 feet long! This should be interesting. Bandsaw? We don't need no stinking bandsaw! Should be able to resaw boards up to 18 inches wide!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Skateboards, spiked hair, pink shirts, Hawaiian shirts, Buffet concert per-parties…what kind of bar is this turning into.


----------



## walden

An 80's bar…


----------



## 7Footer

Haha! Too many lawls to address in one post. Todd that pic is so creepy and funny at the same time.

Hog is hilarious. That is a great c-walk vid too, one of my favorites I ever saw was on the dvd from the Up In Smoke tour, Dub-C - Can I get my C-walk on fo ya'll??

Stef is pimping the hell out of that pink shirt. Looks a bit Stifler-esque there.

You guys hear about the party that Tony's kid threw over the weekend? It was his going away party before he moves back to Cali with his old man, the 5 min. video is worth the watch, 1:40 mark especially. Goatee's are prominent in T's gene's.

jmart, yeah that Craftsman is the same as the Stanley 65, mine's the #3732, only took me about 5 minutes to but a edge on it and it's a beaut, works great.

Edit: And the interview with Red was great.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah I almost forgot, John the *********************************** slip n slide is bad-A! I've been wanting to partake in one of those for a while! A couple weeks ago some people I know from PDX got theirs on the news for adding a game of flip cup at the end, I missed out on that one though… But it looks like a blast!


----------



## chrisstef

That's looked like a serious party 7. 2,000 people … that's a friggin jammer. Flip n slip = supreme excellence! I would be heavily down for both but most likely drink myself stupid within the first 2 hours then proceed to make a giant ass out of myself.

We did one of those slip n slides at my brother inlaws house a few years back for my nephews birthday party. We took to holding the kids one arm and one leg each and hauling them down the slide to see who we could make go the furthest.


----------



## 7Footer

Right, especially on these hot summer days, the piss beer flows like water. Man I gotta get down on one those… You know what would be really rad, is to have one that launches you into the lake.

I love that video…. "I didn't force anything down anyone's throat…... I didn't make this kid pass out on my floor". So funny.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah the 3732 is the one I have waiting for me. Depending on when I get back tonight I may sharpen/hone 'er up and see what I can get it to do. It looks pretty flawless in the photos from the auction, but we'll see when it arrives. I finally got around to getting some honing compound last week, and I'll put that to the test on some MDF tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh!t 7'!!! That Kenny Powers interview was awesome…. "I didn't make this kid pass out on my floor" -the reporter is basically straddling the mangled body of a passed out kid as the camera pans to the floor-


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl @ Kenny Powers…. Yeah and at the end of the vid the news guy says it was 6:30 pm when they were shooting that footage, but they checked with the guy and he was okay… epic!


----------



## bhog

7 said Rad. Thats a point bro. C-walk for it back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Notice the 12 hour gaps between my posts. Tired of working all the time.

I agree with Smitty. A Buffet concert is quite an experience. I bust him out sitting on the back deck in the summer.

Evidently I'm not secure enough with my masculinity to wear a pink shirt.

How come all our wives are hot, but we're goofy looking? Oh well.


----------



## jmartel

Speak for yourself, Red. I'm beautiful.

All tuned up.










Sat there for a while just making shavings and feeling how smooth the wood is after planing. Then making chamfers on both sides, and then planing it down so it's square again.


----------



## bhog

I NEED one of those blocks so bad. Elusive ba$tard.

Yeah I'm a sexy one too, Jizzmart.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hog, I just sold one for $40 shipped, where were ya? Coulda saved postage, dude!


----------



## chrisstef

And I just tipped off a local LJ, J_dubb, on a 65 for sale along with a 4, a 6, and a tranny for $40. You gots to let me know Hogskins.

I also find nothing unattractive about myself. Well, minus some patches of random hair. There's a morning visual for you guys lol.


----------



## bhog

Umm, I was here. I don't have much time in the summer to venture very deep into lj land, life and 3 kids, with some work and shop eat it up. You sell it on the bay?


----------



## bhog

Edit, you £uckhole , stef. If you're serious ima throat punch you. How many times have I given you my list? Dude, 18,65 or 1/2 and an extra 5 t12/11.

Feelings hurt. For somebody that I talk to daily you obviously don't listen [ stomps off like a 14yr old ]


----------



## chrisstef

Man I didn't know the 65 was on the list, I thought you were cool with your LA MF. I thought it was an 18 and a T11 #5. You know im not the sharpest crayon in the box, you gotta remind a brother now and again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nope, on ljs… Now i have your list, will keep an eye out for hog stuff.


----------



## bhog

Hurt me deep Stef, hurt me deep.

Plz do Smitt.


----------



## Pezking7p

Feel like I'm watching tella novella. /popcorn


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, was it you who did a rustic pantry door? Was it board and batten type thing? I could be way, way off.

Edit: I'm an idiot. As I hit the post button I realized this is LJ and we have things called projects.


----------



## Pezking7p

How flat did those things stay?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, yea it was I. They've stayed very flat. I haven't noticed any movement in them at all honestly. I wouldn't say that they close perfectly inside the opening but I used latches and those kept most of the problems at bay.


----------



## Pezking7p

I've designed a pretty retarded door into my kitchen…before I knew very much about wood movement…and now I'm trying to figure out how to build it. It's a full inset door, about 6' tall and 2' wide, arched top, made from T&G planks. I'm thinking I won't glue the TnG at all, but just screws them to the battens and call it a day? My only concern with this technique is that the gap I'll need to leave for expansion will show in the paint job. Maybe it won't be that noticible.

Thoughts from the experienced folks around here?

Here's a pic of basically what I want. The arch-topped door in the background.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I have an extra SW no 18 I'd sell if you want it Hogina.










I don't think there's any nickel left on the knuckle though. The steel is just polished up.


----------



## chrisstef

Is the house air conditioned Pez? If so that really should keep humidity levels to a minimum and minimize movement. Its probably why my doors haven't gotten wonky on me. I also used false strap hinges on the face of the doors and regular rectangular mortised hinges for actual functionality. Way cheaper. Id think that with 1/8" (or more) gaps you shouldn't have any issues. I used square edge boards and a nail in between the boards to keep a gap and then chamfered the edges. I think it gives a bit of an illusion that they are T&G.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He's going to charge you extra for being a d!ck B.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- brush a coat or two of paint on the tongues before assembly. Leave a tiny gap between. A 1/32 gap times 6… leave for 1/8 movement. Plus you have your outter reveals.


----------



## ToddJB

Just buy that house so you don't have to make your own door.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> He s going to charge you extra for being a d!ck B.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Actually we should just do a swap hog. I've never used any shellac other than zinnser. I'd trade for a little hog care package.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Told ya. ;-)


----------



## john2005

Hog, for real. Talk to DonW. Just picked up a real nice 18 from him at a fair price. He is easiest to find on the HPOYD thread.

Also I have come to realize Todd is the DonW of old machinery. Thanks doode


----------



## bhog

Oh snap^. I gotta look at my stash red. Brb.


----------



## bhog

I've dealt with Don before,

Red , I got some; lemon yellow,button lac ( bysacki I think?) dark seed lac in waxy lacs and then amber and garnet in dewaxed. I don't know if there's enough value in there to be fair to you. Pm me and I'm sure we can strike a deal.


----------



## ToddJB

> Also I have come to realize Todd is the DonW of old machinery.
> 
> - john2005


This is a gross exaggeration. But everything I know I learned from here and here


----------



## jmartel

> I NEED one of those blocks so bad. Elusive ba$tard.
> 
> Yeah I m a sexy one too, Jizzmart.
> 
> - bhog


Yeah, this was a time when the pictures were accurate in the condition of the tool. Everything was disassembled and packed real nice. I flattened the bottom up a bit more and sharpened up the iron. That was it.

There's a bit of a hollow on the front and the rear of the sole, but it's flat at the very front, front of the mouth, rear of the mouth, and very rear of the plane, along with all sides, so it should be flat enough for a user.

Also, last night I found a deal of the day on Woot for a hanging air filtration unit. It's a knockoff brand, but looks to be exactly the same as the Grizzly 0738, which is more than enough for my small shop. Paid $135 shipped for it, including tax.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya we'll talk hog. Watch out stef, bout to steal your best friend. Jr high style.

She's taking this Lloyd *Christmas *look to a whole 'nother level. We're gonna get some funny looks and menards.


----------



## ToddJB

I've seen worse hair cuts and outfits on kids that the parents believed looked good. You're doing fine, Red.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks for the advice, guys. Stef - Yes my house has A/C. 1/8" gap is about all I could hope for I think. I hadn't looked at strap hinges yet but I definitely will look at some fake ones. Door is going to be heavy.  Red - a 32nd is less than I had anticipated, but I guess it sounds right when you put it that way. I'm feeling better about this door already!

Swappin hogs. That is all.


----------



## chrisstef

Careful Red, hes vulgar, abusive, and can be moody at times but the summinabetch has got a good heart. And his wife is destroyable.

Dan - I think I paid around $10 a piece for the dummy strap hinges and another $15 a piece for the pulls.


----------



## Buckethead

I wasn't going to read through all 105 posts, but I did.

I'm not responding to any.

'Cept maybe to say that skateboards are for kids and queerz.

Real men blade.


----------



## 7Footer

^Haha. So that's where you've been…...

Minus a point for saying Rad, Hog? Come on now…. I'm too tall to dance, but I might be able to bust out a c-walk next time I get a few IPA's in me. 









[stomps off like a 14 year old] ...... fugging lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef, I forgot to ask about your ruling on button-down short sleeves, what gives?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Umm. I have Rad on dvd. I can pretty much quote that movie.

No menards run. Truck won't start. doh.


----------



## chrisstef

Just not my style Tony. I tend to stick with a polo or a golf shirt in warmer weather. Ill cuff the sleeves on a long sleeve in fall or spring weather. Theyre a definite no no underneath a suit coat or with a tie. Its not to say that people shouldn't wear them, theyre just not for me.


----------



## ToddJB

Truck no start. No Bueno


----------



## theoldfart

^ the same thing cost me 1,700 a couple of months ago! Burnt out the injectors, computer and the like.


----------



## jmartel

Bucket's a fruit booter.


----------



## bhog

I'm not moody!!!!
[ stops off extra hard , but the erect almost falling over, stomp off] { waits to see if it changes}


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Truck no start. No Bueno
> 
> - ToddJB


Battery is bad. Already at walmart getting the replacement. Just 2 weeks left on the 3yr warranty. Lucky me.

But the battery should have lasted longer though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad it was a simple fix.


----------



## chrisstef

Glad its covered Red. You should get 5 out of a battery. Check the water levels in it once in a while. Top her off with a little distilled water if required. (but you probably knew this)

Hog - see …. moodypants. Probably because youre off the coffee. Heathen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why no coffee gheyboi?


----------



## bhog

I dunno, I just quit , lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Stef. I do that when I change the oil. Surprised I didn't get any crap about walmart. Still hate that place. But it was the only thing open when my battery died at 2am…..3 years ago.

hehe. I just packed hog's block plane in an LN box. Don't get your hopes up buddy.


----------



## Mosquito

> I dunno, I just quit , lol.
> 
> - bhog


That's exactly how I quit drinking pop… over 9.5 years ago. Just to "see how long I could go with out drinking it"


----------



## chrisstef

> Why no coffee gheyboi?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


See im not the only that thinks youre a vageener for quitting. That's some self deprecating ish bro. No coffee … pssh.

What brand battery does walmart sell Red? My old mans been slingin batterys for like 40 years now. He swears by interstate.


----------



## jmartel

> Ya Stef. I do that when I change the oil. Surprised I didn t get any crap about walmart. Still hate that place. But it was the only thing open when my battery died at 2am…..3 years ago.
> 
> hehe. I just packed hog s block plane in an LN box. Don t get your hopes up buddy.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I make an effort to avoid going to Walmart. Luckily there are 0 Walmarts in Seattle. Makes it easy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed, what is the point? Coffee is good and in moderation not detrimental to your health. Wtf?


----------



## ToddJB

I think he's just a quitter.


----------



## 7Footer

I'll never understand the Walmart hate. It's funny there's a Walmart here in Lake Oswego (a very upper class town in the metro area), and they fought it and fought it forever but Wally's won the battle, it's not the supercenter though, it's only a grocery store, it's the nicest friggin Walmart I've ever seen, you'd never know you're in a Walmart once you walk in. And they are building another one (full size though but not a supercenter, supercenters are only built around the ghetto's here) about 5 minutes away in Tigard(where I live), it's about 200 feet from a Costco and Winco, I'm sure those two aren't happy.

Btw - was browsing through Patty Leach's tool list just now…. How effing cool is this:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, walmart has its own batteries- everstart. They're not bad. This is the first one I've had that didn't last 5 years. My tundra doesn't get driven much. Just for lumber runs and projects. I know not starting a vehicle for a month at a time and be hard on the battery.

I will attest to Interstate batteries. I have an 88 toy pickup I keep at my main away from home terminal (n. platte NE). It gets driven VERY irregularly. Sometimes every couple days. Sometimes not for months. I put an interstate in it about 8 years ago. Dang thing was pricey…..but it still starts every time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Trucks back running without costin a dime. Feelin like I have some karma flow again.

Was worried after I had a really crappy trip yesterday. I seriously think it was because my locomotive was the UP6666. Creepy.

Anybody got any good karma stories? Good or bad. I like those.


----------



## bhog

Oh snap^ I may tea bag the box- just to do it.

Yeah I had my first soda in 2 months last night, my fave a 7up. I quit the coffee when I started the cut so I'd take in less sugar,every bit counts. Also with all the supps I take my heartbeat was getting racy and my milf doc wanted me to chill out on it. A pot to 2 pots a day of the good stuff.

Walmart is ok in my book. They have great produce at the one in town and have good deals on crap I buy a lot of. Dickies shorts, Mobil 1 oil , killer breads. Ya know the basics. I do most of my shopping at Kroger but wifey and I both make a run atleast once a month.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Quit the roids and stop using training wheels on your coffee; drink it black like a man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is 6666 satan's downsy brother with the extra chromosome?


----------



## chrisstef

That's what I told him T. Sugar, really, what are you in high school? Gawd, next thing you know he's gonna go back to the coffee but only be able tolerate Dunkin Donuts. "Light and sweet please."

Could use some good karma Red. Aint got any recent stories.

Huge lol at satans downsy bro.

Im gonna make some coffee.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ hehehe. Extra chromosome.

I was thinking about the karma thing ever since I went back home last month. My brother brought up the day my ahole stepdad finally got what was coming to him…and we had a good laugh. Here goes, Sorry if it's heavy, but you guys know I'm pretty open about this stuff.

My stepdad was an addict who used to knock us around a bit. Once he got to spend the night in jail because a neighbor saw him hitting me in the backyard. I was about 13. Once my brother and I started to get bigger, he backed off.

By my senior year, I was much bigger the he. He must have felt ballsy that day because he popped me in the back of the head pretty hard. Before I knew it, I had lifted him by the throat and taken him over the back of the couch. With my knee on his chest, and my hand on his throat, I told him that if he ever touched one of us again, I would f'n end him.

So…he called the cops on ME…lol. And wouldn't you know, the same small town female cop who hauled him off 6 years prior, is the same one who responded to this call. She just said, "Looks like he grew up on ya didn't he. I hope that boy kicks your a$$" ...and left.

That's def a "bad karma"....when somebody had what's comin to them story. I've got lots a good ones too.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, managing that kind of rage is the mark of a man. I am proud to call you a buddy. Your children will be a testament to you and your wife.

Felt that needed to be said out loud, sermon over


----------



## bhog

I drink it black , you di€k sipper. I put a ts of sugar in my coffee, so what?


----------



## ToddJB

Go, Red. At 60 I'm confident my Dad would still end me. He has old man strength like woah.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't need sugar in my coffee, I'm sweet enough.


----------



## bhog

You just dip your pinky in it , Todd?


----------



## AnthonyReed

A$$holes need to be choked-out, I agree.

A teaspoon of sugar? Again what is the point? coug-hagget.


----------



## ToddJB

> You just dip your pinky in it , Todd?
> 
> - bhog


Among other things of equal size.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OK, I had an uncle named Jock. His name was actually Wando and he thought anything, including Jock was better than Wando. He was a great guy. Could fix anything, a Korean war veteran who would tell you war stories (I think he made them up, but, as a kid, who cared?) he collected knives and could sharpen one till it would shave….and a damn good machinist by trade.

Anyway, the year was 1978. I was in paramedic school at the time. Oooooone day, I as sitting at the kitchen table going through stacks and stacks of EKG strips and doing the interpretations. Uncle Jock walks in. Now the heart attack he had was the second most important thing in his life next to the Korean war. (He always said "that damn heart attack came a lot closer to killing me than any commie bastard ever did!) He takes one look at that stack of EKG strips and starts asking questions. Essentially, he wanted me to teach him to read the damn things when he had NO background to start from.

I finally had to tell him that there was just too much information he needed BEFORE he could learn to read EKG's to try to teach them to him in two hours.

He had a second heart attack a year later and that one sent him to that big VFW in the sky. (and it had not a damn thing to do with me NOT teaching him to read strips)

Fast forward 36 years…he was obviously reincarnated as someone on our management team. I now have people telling me they have no clue what they are supposed to be doing and that I need to teach them. No problem, I need about six full days just to give you the information and we need to PRACTICE the skills.

"Great! Let's get started!" they say….followed closely by, "but can you reduce that to 4 hours?????

Damn Jock, How are you going to learn what a bundle branch block looks like if you don't know what an inter-nodal pathway is?

All righty then…random rant complete….back to banging my head on the wall. Anybody got a beer?


----------



## Pezking7p

Dip your pinky…is that like "just the tip" with your coffee?


----------



## bhog

The point is ,Tony, that I like the taste of it better with, than without. Is there anything ,that doesn't make sense with that?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! You mad bro? You need a hug? Come here I'll put some sugar on it.


----------



## chrisstef

> Hahah! You mad bro? You need a hug? Come here I ll put some sugar on it.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Rick Allen approves of this post.


----------



## ToddJB

What has 9 arms and rocks?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly, except they don't rock.


----------



## ToddJB

I've also heard, "What has 9 arms and sucks"


----------



## bhog

Nope not mad at all bro. I'm secure.


----------



## 7Footer

^Dramatic mood swings…... shrinking sack…... Typical roid user.


----------



## bhog

Shrinking sack? Bro, that's just hateful. No roids , either.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Easy 7', easy. Don't rile him up.


----------



## 7Footer

Nah, it's all love. The mood swings/shrinking sack was just a stab at the coffee convo….


----------



## AnthonyReed

They get all rage-y on the roids…. No sudden movement, super calm voice, slowly back away 7.


----------



## walden

You're a good man Red. I think your stepdad and my dad are twins, except my dad is an alcoholic. His abuse was mainly verbal, although he did his fair share of locking me in the garage until I passed out from heat exhaustion. About two years after college, he calls me up, drunk, and starts laying into me. I finally lost my sh!t and cussed him out. He then spent the next 3 months calling my house every 15 minutes through the nights telling me he was going to kill me, how he was going to do it, and what the bullet would do to my brains as it ripped through my head. He even called my employer and said he was on his way there to kill me and that he would shoot anyone in his way. I promptly got fired.

He also, over the years, got most of the rest of my family to start picking on me as well. After giving them all chance after chance to change their ways over the years, last year I called my uncle (who is the only nice person in the family) and told him everything that had been going on and that I was leaving the family. It was the last time we ever spoke. I moved away with no forwarding address and changed my phone number.

I have the local sheriff's office on speed dial ( they know the whole story), and I keep a loaded gun with me. They are still trying to hunt me down, which is one reason I only list myself as "mountains" on my profile.

Putting up with their sh!t, I was starting to become a very bitter person and not the person I wanted to be in life, so I left. I'm much happier now and my life is finally mine. I have a lot of great friends now (you dorks included) and have some amazing clients. I only hope that karma catches up with that bastard at some point… Deep thoughts over. Continue the normal ribbings.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy cow. Red, Walden, that is some seriously heavy stuff. Props to you both for developing into the stand up gents you are though.


----------



## 7Footer

Positive reinforcement….
Seriously though Hog, I don't know how you do it, giving up sugar completely, what kind of diet are you on? How many lb's have you cut? Damn near impossible for me to abstain from sweets though, wifey isn't a big cook, but she can make the hell out of deserts, bomb brazilian schit too, and she's still at that stage where she eats whatever whenever and always looks smokin hot, never gains a pound…


----------



## walden

Thanks 7. Sorry to get so heavy, but Red started it.


----------



## jmartel

Since we're all sharing stories and roid rage was brought up…

A few years back I was at the racetrack in southern NJ. Got there the evening before and started setting up shop next to some guys that were already there. Well it turns out they had a guy there that looked like a jacked up out oompa loompa (Jersey shore style with the blown back hair, and gold necklace), and one of the workers from the facility found him trying to steal power and tried to make them pay the $15 daily fee that it costs. Oompa loompa freaks out, goes into a roid rage and starts picking up big metal trash cans and throwing them around and screaming. His girlfriend (I'm assuming) gets out of the trailer and starts screaming at him "ROID RAGE ROID RAGE!" trying to get him to calm down. Both hilarious and kind of scary at the same time. The sack shrinkage on him must have been substantial.

Needless to say, the wife and I moved to a different section of the paddock to set up our tent.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef you should tell them that story about how you got put on restriction that one time.


----------



## Pezking7p

I will never again complain about my white bread, boring, middle class upbringing. But I guess no matter what your childhood was like, everyone probably spends a good portion of their life running from the ghosts their parents left for them.

Heavy thread is heavy.


----------



## bhog

Since feb 23 lbs but in the last month n a half I've lost 13. Haven't weighed in since I posted last time about weight( can't remember the day lol ). I think I've lost more since then. I haven't cut it out completely , I have fruit snacks every day at snack break ( 9am) and wifey brought me home a blizzard last week I think. I'd like to loose about 10 more or about another 5-10% bf.

I just mentally fapped to your wifey 7. Know that.

I have some crazy , growing up stories.Absolutely mind boggling. I try not to think too much about it and am proud to know that my kids won't have to live like that.


----------



## widdle

Soo um. How long is snacky time hogy ?


----------



## 7Footer

She's def. fap-worthy - I can't blame ya one bit.

Oh man Blizzards… I'd like to drop about 20 but my problem is I have zero self control when it comes to food, especially if it's something I make.

Hog at lunchtime


----------



## chrisstef

Put on restriction? Is that like on punishment?

Bout to grill up some fresh corn on the cob, hot dog and a burger. Slather with a lil con queso and get some on your tongue.


----------



## bhog

5-15 mins widdle. We start at 6 snack/coffee at 9ish, lunch at 11ish and call it at 230. Love the summer.

Edit. Lol 7


----------



## Buckethead

Jumping through. I'm cramming for an exam and have little time.

Read Waldenses post, then has sad. Backtracked to Red's post and got back to awesome. Awesome is good.


----------



## jmartel

Top is gluing up.


----------



## bhog

Thou shalt not use squeezy clamps for panel glue up jizzcycle. What's the top for?

Sold in the last week ( custom ) 2 mission / craftsman style stools, a chest, a shaker table, and a possible pair in cherry. She wants one for sure and may buy a 2nd so ima make a pair, gonna start soon.

Love me some side work.


----------



## bhog

Dude, who taped your garage?


----------



## Pezking7p

Dangit I wish I had that side work.

How is it possible that I have the only wife on the planet who doesn't care about kitchen design? Pick out lighting and cabinet pulls? Nope, not interested.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> ^ hehehe. Extra chromosome.
> 
> I was thinking about the karma thing ever since I went back home last month. My brother brought up the day my ahole stepdad finally got what was coming to him…and we had a good laugh. Here goes, Sorry if it s heavy, but you guys know I m pretty open about this stuff.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I guess you and I could have been brothers…. From my perspective, it is a damn good thing we can leave that kind of crap behind.


----------



## bhog

Dan, maybe you're " the girl " in the relationship. ? Lol. The ? Is there so it's not a statement.

Sales have been pretty good as far as side work is concerned this yr. I don't post a lot of it and really need to start doing project postings again. I've made some pretty neat stuff in the last couple yrs. I gotta start backing up my pics too. I lost a crapload of pics recently.

Here's some of the bar all used after a few months. Love it.




























And of course that miter. It's so close to perfect. If I ever do it again I may consider herringbone'n it


----------



## bhog

Bogus. Had to have them send me the pics, so can't take a beating on how they were taken….. How does one rotate them?


----------



## Airframer

Geezus man.. learn to rotate pics would ya?

So lets see what I missed..

Hog doesn't always drink coffee but when he does he likes some fru fru is his brew brew..

Childhood Suckage going on.. suckage.

Restriction? As in 45/45 half months pay x2 and reduction in rank restriction? More suckage.

And Pez is too white for this place… amirite?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes punishment Stef.

Damn B that bar is so friggin sexy! I had forgotten. 
Rotating pics needs to be done on a pc, even if you do it on your phone they will still post spun.

Nice recap AF.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Thanks 7. Sorry to get so heavy, but Red started it.
> 
> - walden


Ya, I did. That is load to carry though bro. Applaud you for the way you've handled it.

Like hog said, the important thing is giving our kids better than week got. Being real men….not bullies and cowards.

OK Good Karma:








LJ Arlen Eastman hooked me up with some of his old lathe tools…..and offered me his old lathe. Better yet, he's gonna teach me how to turn. Pretty stoked.

I told him I wouldn't accept the lathe until I had something to offer, so I'm making him a cabinet to go above his lathe.


----------



## jmartel

> Thou shalt not use squeezy clamps for panel glue up jizzcycle. What s the top for?
> 
> - bhog


Blanket/Hope chest. Going to be a wedding gift for a friend of mine. Just need to get it finished by September 20th. I'm pretty far along so I'm not worried about meeting the deadline.


----------



## jmartel

> Dude, who taped your garage?
> 
> - bhog


No idea, but they did a terrible job at it. My dad would have smacked me for doing a job like that when I was doing drywall work for his business.

Just got back from hanging out with the neighbors for 3 hours. I had met most of them briefly in passing when they walk down the alley and see me in the garage, but this is the first time my wife has met them or that we have just hung out and chatted. Been in the house for a year now.


----------



## bhog

Hell yeah x 5^


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart that alder looks awesome.

I came in today to find that my boss had changed a bunch of settings on a product he knows nothing about. When I asked him why he just said "This stuff should be hotter, shouldn't it? Also I turned on this steamer and now water is dripping on your machine, so you need to fix that."

Todd, what kind of engineers did you say you needed? My parents are thinking of moving to ft collins so maybe this could work out. I'm a pretty well-rounded guy.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thought for the day: If bhog partakes in backdoor pleasures, is the act referred to as "mud bhogging"?


----------



## ToddJB

Ha, Pez, great way to start the morning.

Our company needs web application programmers, not engineers.


----------



## ToddJB

> Thou shalt not use squeezy clamps for panel glue up jizzcycle.
> 
> - bhog


Hog, would you mind elaborating what you mean and why?


----------



## Pezking7p

Client side or server side? I've been programming computers, PLCs, and embedded chips for about 16 years.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Hog, would you mind elaborating what you mean and why?
> - ToddJB


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, here

T, Bar clamps are no bueno?

Edit: T, sorry, I see now. Hog, disregard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think he was talking more about the squeeze mechanism; slippage more prevalent perhaps.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## walden

I've had bad luck with squeeze clamps too. I only use them as a second pair of hands to help hold things for a few minutes, never for glue ups.


----------



## ToddJB

I typically just use my hands, I just have to be careful not to squeeze all the glue out.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know what I don't like? Text message tough guys. Had a guy send me a nasty email last night about our temporary plastic blowing down in some open window holes which I responded to at 6:15 this morning with "we talked about this in last weeks meeting and determined you would put plywood over the windows". His project manager confirmed my thoughts and agreed that the error was not on us. This dude then proceeds to email me throughout the morning as to things we have not completed. I try and call him 4 times, ducks me every time. If you wanna yell at me do it like a man. Im a big boy, I been yelled at before. Lets not hide behind the keyboard cupcake and own up to your mistakes, don't blame them on other people. Your project is late because you didn't do your diligence not because I didn't cut a new door opening on the second floor that would lead to a 24' free fall because the new adjoining tower isn't built. That's just stupid.

Rant complete.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I ve had bad luck with squeeze clamps too. I only use them as a second pair of hands to help hold things for a few minutes, never for glue ups.
> 
> - walden


I have to agree with Walden. The very first clamps I bought were the squeezy kind. I figured, OK Cool! just give them a squeeze and you're done. Then I found out they never get tight enough.

So I now refer to them as "the last one's I ever bought".


----------



## jmartel

The quick grip clamps were there to hold the 2 pieces together, while I put the other 3 pipe clamps on. It's a spring joint, so they aren't doing the bulk of the work.

Can't say I've ever had a problem using the quick grip clamps anyway though. These are heavy duty ones that can put a lot more pressure on than the little ones.

Dan, you can see some large open knots in there as well that I need to fill in with epoxy. I've also got some checking that I'm going to butterfly as well. The rest of the piece is clear from knots, but I couldn't get enough clear stuff for the lid while still being able to match color/grain.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, cut the door and ask him to check it out!!


----------



## chrisstef

LOL OF. Ya know, people don't think man. This is a school for elementary aged kids. Ill be damned if im creating a fall hazard that some wayward child could find his way over to. Secured or not, im just not real comfortable in that. Lets build the tower and then ill chop out for the connecting door. That's how a professional would do it.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, only one way in life, do the right thing. World's got plenty of A holes so some one needs to be on the other side of things doin' it right. Ask the jerk if he'd let his kids be around that door.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Integrity is doing the right thing when no one is watching.

Keep on keeing on, stef.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Talk about GCs not listening. I told them the rock was too big to get under the soffit!


----------



## jmartel

That's a big rock.


----------



## chrisstef

Just lay it on its side 

Only in Vegas Paul.


----------



## Hammerthumb

There is 2 of them.










The first one fit under the soffit, but then they figured out that I was right about removing the entry doors and casings. I think they are now on hold, trying to figure out if they should cut the top of the rock, or the soffit. GC wanted me to do the move, but I declined and told them to find someone qualified to move 50,000 lb items. I did do a field survey and went to the quarry to see the boulders. I guess they just threw that away.


----------



## chrisstef

That's friggin crazy. I mean ive done a lot of dumb sh!t in the field but moving 25 ton of stone into a building in one piece is pretty crazy. You cant even get hydraulic rollers under there.

If you want a pretty good chuckle Paul, the architect and engineer just designed a way to rebuild a failing 110' tall chimney with stone veneer on structural studs with ply. Just run structural studs all the way down the inside of the 4'x4' chimney with crumbling brick. Just fasten it to the chimney all the way down. Im dying to ask those guys if they would get inside that chimney to attach the hilti shots. Do they think a crane operator is going to hoist a man into a confined space shaft blind?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry you had a morning of agitation Stef.

Fun stuff, thanks Paul.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> I think I ll head back over there with a folding chair and a lunch pail and watch.
> - Hammerthumb


 Great idea, don't forget the camera please.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, only in Vegas. If they took the storefront out, they could ley them on their side, but there is no room in the "Garden Area" (where they will be placed) to get equipment in to stand them back up. I have to finish tiling around them once they are in position. They had us tile around the placement area (except the path to it) and have new walls up with cast stone finishes. You would think they would have had the forethought to get these in first, before we built everything around them.

I think I'll head back over there with a folding chair and a lunch pail and watch.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - are you saying they are going to re-enforce the crumbling brick chimney, and then add stone veneer over it???


----------



## chrisstef

Now I cant imagine that the boulders were a "long lead item" Paul. Lots of foresight on that one. "Lets take the biggest, heaviest, most awkward design element and save it for last to install". "Good idea Jimmy!"

The existing chimney is 2 courses wide top to bottom. 110' tall and deemed historic. Id call it old. It was slated to be torn down about halfway, to the highest roof line. We got up there and looked at it and stopped. There's residents below us. Fast forward 4 months and its back in action. Evacuate the rooms below, scaffold it and tear it down. They want to tear it down to the roof line like originally planned and rebuild it from there up with studs, plywood, and veneer but to do so they need to anchor structural studs all the way down to the bottom of the chimney leaving the failing base of the chimney intact. This will require the framer to build the studs and plywood on the ground and pick it with a 200 ton crane for all the reach it needs and then the mason will veneer just the new portion


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah Stef - they had them quarried about 30 miles outside of town at Las Vegas Rock. Had them pulled out of the mountain before we even started the project.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's crazy Stef! my company specializes in exterior stone veneer, but I don't think I would let my guys near that one.


----------



## jmartel

Oh yeah? Well I've got some gravel in my side/front yard.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, that's crazy. Why would you "save" a historic piece by tearing it down and rebuilding it with fake materials? That's like saying I want to "save" a stickley side board by rebuilding the carcase with MDF ply and pocket screws.


----------



## chrisstef

That's why they call them the "hysterical committee". From what ive heard they want to save it because it can be seen from the roads surrounding the building. The owners are receiving something like 2 million in tax credits from the historical society for the job. The other option was to completely tear it down and rebuild it to original construction, which is substantially out of code and a ludicrous amount of money. But yea, im with ya, tear it down and forget about it.


----------



## 7Footer

Man that is some crazy stuff there Paul & Stef. Didn't you post a pic of that chimney a few weeks ago?

And how in the world did Tony's post get above Paul's? Tony is a mind reader.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Edit button used on a "." post I made to free up a couple responses that were hung up.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea ive tossed up a couple pics of the chimney 7. She's a real pig up close. So much so that Hog would try and hump it.

"Howd you get the frank over the beans" - goo I mean beans over franks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The existing chimney is 2 courses wide top to bottom. 110 tall and deemed historic. Id call it old. It was slated to be torn down about halfway, to the highest roof line. We got up there and looked at it and stopped. There s residents below us. Fast forward 4 months and its back in action. Evacuate the rooms below, scaffold it and tear it down. They want to tear it down to the roof line like originally planned and rebuild it from there up with studs, plywood, and veneer but to do so they need to anchor structural studs all the way down to the bottom of the chimney leaving the failing base of the chimney intact. This will require the framer to build the studs and plywood on the ground and pick it with a 200 ton crane for all the reach it needs and then the mason will veneer just the new portion
> 
> - chrisstef


The most impressive construction techniques in the history of man become far less awe inspiring if the son-of-a-bitch falls down.


----------



## Pezking7p

Haven't thought about this one for a long time.









Oh well, at least the money is going back into the economy!


----------



## 7Footer

Hahaha! Nice pull there.









Franks & beans…..... FRANKS & BEANS!!!!!!!


----------



## 7Footer

Ahhh Dan beat me to it!


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way…as soon as I saw this I thought. I know this guy…in fact, I know several of these!!!

For all of you polyglots out there…and you know who you are.


----------



## walden

Ouch Hammer! Would love to hear how that one plays out. Reminds me of a guy that build a custom cedar strip canoe. Took him something like two years to complete. Every aspect was perfect. He had thought of everything…except how to get it out of the house in one piece!


----------



## walden

Stef - Saw your post about the guy that wants you to put in a door to nowhere on the second floor of a school. I say go for it. It's a great way to teach kids about Darwin's theories…


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'll keep you posted. I think they plan on moving them in Friday. I'll take some pics if I can catch them while they are moving them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Worked 4 hours, paid for 8. It's my FRIDAY. Two days off. Water park tomorrow. Ginger dance:


----------



## jmartel

Most people assume that Gingers have no soul.

The truth is, gingers have a freckle for every soul they steal. If you see one with lots of freckles, beware.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Red! Waterpark sounds awesome. Dont forget the sunscreen, gingers be burnin. Even indoors.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way Red…did you see the theory that gingers will be extinct in a few more generations? Turns out the genes for "ginger" came about by living in a cold climate and global warming will wipe all your asses out by 2100. And no *I am not making this up!*

http://dailycaller.com/2014/07/06/not-the-gingers-global-warming-zealots-now-claim-redheads-will-soon-disappear/


----------



## john2005

So Paul….....................Im lost here. Cause they are just rocks, right?.............what am I missen? You guys don't just have those outside an'stuff?


----------



## walden

Red - That is the same dance Todd did when he got the 20 inch bandsaw home…


----------



## Pezking7p

State of my shop. Not sure if the panorama pic will post. Finished the shop douche tonight. Threw out a 55 gallon trash bin worth of scraps, shavings, and sawdust:










Also had to get all the planes out of my assembly cabinet in order to put new casters on it (it moves reeeaallll sweet now). Snagged a family shot. I didn't realize how bad id gotten in my addiction, thought I had it under control.


----------



## ShaneA

Cool pics. Looks like a nice space.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I dig the rustic feel….coupled with bronze.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Pez, how big of a space are we looking at?


----------



## walden

That's great Pez. If you make one of the LN block planes a scrub plane and get rid of the Stanley #7, #4, and block plane, you have my plane collection. I like the space. Looks like you could get a lot done in there.


----------



## Pezking7p

It's 16×20 or something like that. I struggle to find room for my table saw but after the douche it seems roomy. I need to do a lot of work to really make it nice…seal off from the outdoors, insulate/ac, fix all the windows.


----------



## Pezking7p

The #4 was my first plane ever, in December lol, and I don't think I could ever get rid of it. Very sentimental.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- I've got a type 13 no 5 that I got from Walt at brasscity. My first bench plane, and I feel the same way about it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry for the late response John - yes we do have them outside. I guess a designer thought that they would look good inside. They will be in a room at a valet entrance to a hotel. All guests will have to pass through this room. The room is barely big enough for these boulders. Design calls it the "Garden Area".
If you are shaking your head and not understanding this, you are in the majority. I don't understand it either.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Red!

I appreciate the continued public safety announcements regarding gingers Jmart; they are not to be taken lightly and the females of the species cumbersome if trifled with.

Nice space Pez.

Although the timing of their installation is puzzling, the stone itself is gorgeous. I bet it will look striking once in place.


----------



## walden

Here is an interesting thought for today. Pot is legal in CO. I just had some friends that went on a road trip with CO plates on their car. They got pulled over three times in two days and had their cars searched each time for drugs with no warrant. Cops said, "We smell drugs." When they found no drugs, they left my friends on the side of the road with all their possessions laying all over the place and their car destroyed (door panels torn off, etc.) It seems it is happening to people from all over the state by the feedback they have gotten.

Anyone else find this crazy? Sounds like police are getting more military in nature as state budgets decline.


----------



## Pezking7p

There was a radio story about this. State trooper big wig from I think Idaho or Utah lliterally said that Colorado cars are profiled because that's where drugs come from. They quoted some stats about highway stops involving co cars, it was crazy high. I don't think people would mind so much if cops were respectful rather than rude. I mean, some hippies dragging an eighth into a neighboring state are not exactly the problem, you know? Should be pretty easy to look for a big pile of weed without destroying someone's car.


----------



## ToddJB

Pot's legal?

I think if they want successful drug busts they should sit outside of the CO boarders and pull over any car leaving CO with non-CO plates. Those are the people who are taking it across state lines.


----------



## jmartel

> Pot s legal?
> 
> - ToddJB


In Colorado and Washington state it is fully legal, yes. There's been a large tourism increase in both CO and WA after the legality was made official.

Not that the states did much about pot anyway beforehand. In Seattle the mayor basically had a "we don't really enforce the pot laws" attitude. We have a "Hempfest" gathering every year in Seattle. This past year and last year, the police were there handing out bags of Doritos with info on the new laws to everyone who had the munchies.


----------



## walden

This could effect any of us really. Have you ever rented a car, got on the shuttle bus to the remote lot where the cars are kept and only then discovered what state the license plate was from? It could be CO or WA. I once rented a car that had TX plates and drove it to the New England area. Got treated so badly, I made the rental company give me a car with CT plates. The rest of the trip was great! Haha. I guess you guys up their don't like Texan's or something. Every rude comment or refusal of service I got was about the license plate.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont they limit the amount of grass you can buy in CO? I mean its not like you can walk out with a quarter pound. If youre flippin an ounce you aint makin any money. Well maybe 50-100 bucks but that seems hardly worth it and in most states anything under 4 ounces is a misdemeanor. Im not real cool with profiling in any fashion.


----------



## ToddJB

I was joking, jmart. I live in CO. My family is all back in Ohio, and it's hilarious to hear how the news in Ohio portrays CO. My mom is convinced that we all go around smoking spliff and making meth.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's some bs…..when the man be crooked.


----------



## jmartel

> I was joking, jmart. I live in CO. My family is all back in Ohio, and it s hilarious to hear how the news in Ohio portrays CO. My mom is convinced that we all go around smoking spliff and making meth.
> 
> - ToddJB


Fair enough. It seems there's always some fear mongering news story about how CO and WA have burned to the ground by joints that were left lit and caught the house on fire or something.

I do think it's funny here how homeless not only beg for money, but they also have a "Or extra joints" clause on their signs.


----------



## mochoa

I'm 1600 posts behind and will never catch up. LOL.

Shop related question for you guys.

Open shelves or closed? These are my recently completed cabinets for finishing supplies.

Its nice to be able to see everything but I like the clean look of everything behind doors. Also helps with dust accumulation.


----------



## ToddJB

> I do think it s funny here how homeless not only beg for money, but they also have a "Or extra joints" clause on their signs.
> 
> - jmartel


Ha. I've not seen that yet. "Father of 3 humbling himself for his family - Or extra joints".


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I am running on two hours sleep. You are going to make my head explode.


----------



## ToddJB

> Open shelves or closed?
> 
> - Mauricio


Looks good Maur. My preference is closed if everything in that area is designated to one specific thing - like finishing stuff. But I want open if its something that I reach for often, or rarely. Often for ease, and rarely because if I can't see it I will forget about it and end up buying another.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mauricio, I have no dust collection so I would put doors on it. Otherwise it would be covered with dust in a day. If I had very good dust collection, no doors would be my preference.


----------



## 7Footer

That's interesting, I had heard about lots of CO cars getting pulled over and searched for no reason… Gonna have to keep an eye out though around here and see if I notice a lot of cars with WA plates getting cavity searched around PDX. F the man, ya know?

Shop douche paid dividends Dan, looking real nice, some sweet planes too.

lawl, friggin jmart.

Great track Red.


----------



## mochoa

Todd, sage advise sir. Those are good rules to live by.

Dan, I dont make a lot of dust, so I think, but it still seems to get everywhere.

I think I'm just being lazy, I want to call it done. But putting some flat plywood doors on it will be pretty quick and easily. But then a little voice keeps telling me to tack some strips on it to make a faux frame and panel loo


----------



## chrisstef

Id leave em open maur. Dusty cans aint but a thing. Dusty hand tools and id probably put some doors on it.


----------



## mochoa

Also a very good point. If I close them up it would just be for aesthetic reasons only, no real practical purpose.


----------



## donwilwol

> Open shelves or closed? These are my recently completed cabinets for finishing supplies.
> 
> Its nice to be able to see everything but I like the clean look of everything behind doors. Also helps with dust accumulation.
> 
> - Mauricio


The problem with open shelves under a metal working bench is metal dust is a lot dirtier than wood dust and can't just be vacuumed up.


----------



## jmartel

Definitely closed. I'm on a mission to put doors on everything in the shop. Looks nicer, and prevents dust from getting everywhere.


----------



## ToddJB

> Dusty cans aint but a thing.
> 
> - chrisstef


If you're lazy/sloppy, like me, it's a thang on finish cans. Cause the dust congeals around the lid where I didn't whip off the access liquid when I closed it up. Then dries. Then gets cussed at when I want to open it again.


----------



## mochoa

Starting to lean towards doors again. I'm going to have to skip out of work today and go buy some hinges.

The funny thing is all of those Minwax stains are full cans. I buy a color, test it, it looks like shiit, I put it on the shelf.

I try to give them a chance but always to back to Transtint Dye.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mauricio, have you thought about doors with plexiglass? Best of both worlds. Can see what you got, and it keeps out the dust.


----------



## mochoa

Thats not a bad idea, but probably a little to much work for me. I'm lazy, I'm liking the idea of a flat plywood door.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I m 1600 posts behind and will never catch up. LOL.
> 
> Shop related question for you guys.
> 
> Open shelves or closed? These are my recently completed cabinets for finishing supplies.
> 
> Its nice to be able to see everything but I like the clean look of everything behind doors. Also helps with dust accumulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mauricio


Regardless of open or closed… the flammable stuff there with the grinder may not be the best idea. With that said, my opinion is anything that is behind a door or in a drawer does not get covered up with dust.


----------



## jmartel

Air scrubber should be here this weekend. Too bad I won't. Oh well. Hopefully now everything I own in the garage won't be covered in dust. Especially once I make a table saw cart, router table, etc. and add dust collection to everything.

Looking like 80 deg and sunny all weekend. Going to Mt. Rainier NP for some hiking/camping while the weather is still good. Running out of time before the rain season starts up again.

Also Mauricio, you can paint the cabinet doors with chalkboard paint to make better use of the space. Mark down parts, to-do lists, shopping lists, etc. I'm very glad I did that with my cabinet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pictures or you just played with Legos all weekend.


----------



## jmartel

Which would also be acceptable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don't rule out slider doors either. My fav for shop doors. Just an aluminum Utrack used. 









Swingin doors always be gettin in my way.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way gents…. I am glad this was not our buddy Red!


----------



## mochoa

Those are some sweet cabinets Red!


----------



## ToddJB

> Regardless of open or closed… the flammable stuff there with the grinder may not be the best idea.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


What's he know about flammable?


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I'm not sure how much of a concern the sparks are, they generally fly forward. All the more reason to have doors I guess. I am kind of concerned about having flammable stuff up against the wall but I guess they are issue no mater where they are if they are not in some kind of fire resistant case.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think doors are called out as preferred in the Work Shop Style Guide, Maur. But I've misplaced my copy.


----------



## chrisstef

Prolly left it at Lysdexic's ^

Page 4 - Terra cotta centers ones chi.


----------



## john2005

I'm kind of in the " protect the flamables" camp. Maybe a bit inconvient, but a heck of a lot better then the sanctuary burnin to the ground off a wayward spark. Just my .02.


----------



## john2005

Oh yeah, missed ya Maur


----------



## mochoa

Ah yes the guide to workshop style, I still need a copy of that.

John & Kevin, where do you keep your flammables?


----------



## jmartel

FWIW, I keep mine in a metal cabinet with the doors shut. It's not fireproof, but it's out of the way and no sparks will get there.


----------



## walden

This video is great. You turners will love it.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=711050585632740&fref=nf


----------



## 7Footer

Man the SOTS thread is popping off today!

That video is super cool Walden, thx for sharing..


----------



## ToddJB

Someone should show him that those cost $4 at Ikea


----------



## shampeon

Man, that's an impressive amount of work just to avoid a veneer seam.


----------



## KelvinGrove

At the risk of providing too much info….

"flammable" means it is already a gas (propane for example) or that it gives off enough vapor to have at least a flash fire (just singes off your eyebrows and goes out) when the temperature is at or below 100 degrees. Gasoline comes into that category. "Combustible" means it has to be relatively warm, and in some cases heated, before you can get it to ignite. Diesel fuel and liquid paints come into this category.

For me, I stuff my paint into a closed cabinet and don't worry much about it. But I don't use a grinder or welder in my shop either. Gasoline and my spare propane tanks go out in the tractor shed.

PS. The other issue with a bench grinder…or any grinder for that matter is one of physics. The sparks are actually little bits of moltent metal with carbon burning off of their surface. As they fall the do what all liquids do which is to assume the shape that packs the most volume within the smallest surface area…round in other words. And as they fall, they cool. And very often they cool enough that when they hit the ground they don't flatten out but stay round. Now you have millions of very hot ball bearings rolling all over the shop.

Sooner or late this leads to some really nice guys in fancy suits and big red trucks stringing tape around your house that says "*FIRE LINE - DO NOT CROSS*"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

must admit to keeping flammables in a steel roll-around, with door, but one that also has grinder mounted to it

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, thanks for the info, but I feel your last statement is a little fire and brimstone. There is a huge percentage of shops in America that do have grinders in them and never experience a fire. Which is good. My current set up is having the grinders and the chemicals on the same wall. So the direction that the fiery balls of molten steel hell are shot away from the chems, not towards.


----------



## walden

Tim - That is some great info. I honestly didn't know what made something flammable vs. combustable. My guess is synthetic kerosene (Klean Heat) would be considered combustable? I ask because I keep that under the bathroom sink (where there is no flame or heat). I use it for oil lanterns when the power goes out, which is often.

Should also mention I have no sheds or garage to store that stuff in, so I sits in the cabin.


----------



## walden

Todd - I think he is saying it's a big deal because the vapors from the chems are hanging out around the grinder and the fiery balls of molten are passing through it in your configuration.

In Jack terms: "Daddy go boom!"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, waterpark plans got rained out…so we got a babysitter and had a good ol time:

- sushi with my hot mama.
- met with tattoo artist for my hot mama's bday tattoo. 
- selected my new glasses. Hipster ray bans.

And I've got an LJ I've never met swingin by in a bit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What is the ink going to look like?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry your plans were rained out but sounds like you had a good day regardless.


----------



## walden

Sounds like a good day Red. What are you two LJs up to?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^He already said "swingin'".


----------



## ToddJB

Red, she getting something like this?










Creds go to my tatter.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm with Toddles, my grinder is only a few feet away from my paint/finish cabinet (same wall), which is an old corner cabinet from the kitchen before I remodeled it. I've never been really worried, although I do plan on moving my grinder to a stand eventually… I'm sure I could benefit from a metal cabinet for the paint supplies though.

Tony is always full of positiveness! I enjoy that!

Rojo Ray Bands
She wanna eat sushi and get a tattoo
Tryin' to get beside him so she can get a hold
Of them ole Rojo Ray Bands


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd, Is that your wife's tat?

7 - now I really feel hip.


----------



## jmartel

> What is the ink going to look like?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You're just asking for all sorts of inappropriate pictures with that comment.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Walden, I keep a bottle of lamp oil stored in the laundry room for the same reason. A certain amount of common sense comes into play. And here is a video made in the 40's that is still applicable today. Most fire academies use some version of this.






By the way…let me give you a demonstration we do when teaching fire fighters about vapors.

Get a soup can that has been cleaned out. Take it out and set it on the ground. Put in one or two table spoons of gasoline. (If you use much more than this please let us know what burn unit to send get well cards to.)

Next take one of those long neck lighter that you use to light your grill after the little electric striker craps out. Hold it about a foot above the can and strike the lighter. The lighter will light and burn but nothing will happen to the can.

Next (starting with the lighter NOT burning) put the head of the lighter down in the can about half way to the bottom and try to strike it. Not only will the gasoline not ignite but neither will the lighter. It is too rich to burn down in there.

Finally, place the head of the lighter on the ground about an inch from the bottom of the can. when you light it the vapor pouring down the side of the can will ignite and flash all the way back to the top of the can. When it does you can watch closely and see the vapor burning at a point right at the top of the can but not down inside the can where it is still oxygen deficient.

And ya'll thought firemen just sit around playing checkers and cooking.

Todd, You are right that most shops with grinders and other hot work issue never have a fire…but if yours is the shop that burns down, form your perspective it was a 100% failure rate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not true. You can show the work without showing the body part if need be.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Todd - I think he is saying it s a big deal because the vapors from the chems are hanging out around the grinder and the fiery balls of molten are passing through it in your configuration.
> 
> In Jack terms: "Daddy go boom!"
> 
> - walden


That is an issue Walden…but the bigger issue is a few of those red hot little balls roll into a pile of shavings under neat a work bench…. You can see how that might not end well.


----------



## ToddJB

> That is an issue Walden…but the bigger issue is a few of those red hot little balls roll into a pile of shavings under neat a work bench…. You can see how that might not end well.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That actually makes a lot more sense to me then the chemicals issue. And might even have me rethink some layout stuff

And Red, no, we are not that cool. My wife has a high school tramp stamp and I have just some work on the back of my arm. I don't have the balls for a big piece but I would love to.


----------



## jmartel

Fess up, Todd. We all know you are the one with the tramp stamp.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Lol. You said your wife had a tramp stamp. My wife is forbidden. She's getting this on her shoulder:









It's a phoenix. If your a Potter-head, you'd know that. For her it's symbolic of her battle with her health issues, so I can roll with that.

The LJ is stopping by to pick up the mobile base I offered up. He stoked to tour my shop. I'm always surprised when people think my shop is a big deal.


----------



## ToddJB

I wish I were around when she was 18 to forbid the stamp, as well, but a las, I was not. Though it's just a simple cross, and not a sweet graphic that spans hip to hip.

The phoenix (known form x-men) is pretty cool. Is that the artists sketch up?



> Fess up, Todd. We all know you are the one with the tramp stamp.
> 
> - jmartel


Humorously enough, I've got a good buddy with one from young adulthood it's hilarious.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Next (starting with the lighter NOT burning) put the head of the lighter down in the can about half way to the bottom and try to strike it. Not only will the gasoline not ignite but neither will the lighter. It is too rich to burn down in there.
> 
> Finally, place the head of the lighter on the ground about an inch from the bottom of the can. when you light it the vapor pouring down the side of the can will ignite and flash all the way back to the top of the can. When it does you can watch closely and see the vapor burning at a point right at the top of the can but not down inside the can where it is still oxygen deficient.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I spend a pretty good portion of my life pondering lower explosion limits in my coater ovens. Glad to know I'm not the only one. Actually, today we are running a product that is 96% toluene, and it must be heated to 120 degrees while we run it. 75 gallons of heated toluene….talk about tight butthole. There's a reason you're only allowed to wear cotton clothes at my work.


----------



## ToddJB

> There s a reason you re only allowed to wear cotton clothes at my work.
> 
> - Pezking7p


So those silk boxers I got you were in vain?


----------



## SASmith

My only tattoo story,
About 15 years ago I was building a tower in Miami.
My boss found out about an artist that specialized in coverup tattoos there.
He had a pink flamingo on his chest he wanted gone/covered. He had it covered with a dark tribal thing.
While we are there my buddy decides he wants a tat too. What does he get?
Pink Panther on his ankle. Good call.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, a phoenix bird is all kinds of fantasy literature. That's a drawing she found the webz that they are starting with.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Though, I'm not sure a cross can be considered a "tramp stamp" regardless of location.


----------



## jmartel

You'd be surprised, Red.


----------



## Airframer

> You d be surprised, Red.
> 
> - jmartel


Troof…


----------



## Pezking7p

> There s a reason you re only allowed to wear cotton clothes at my work.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> So those silk boxers I got you were in vain?
> 
> - ToddJB


I save them for special occasions. No need to fret.


----------



## bhog

Just got in from a day heading to and from the airport to drop off my boy so he can go back home. Sucks. Sucks hard. Miss him already and won't get to see him till winter break. Haven't cried yet. Anyways I came home to a lj package from Red. Made my day.










And here it is in it's new spot.










Thanks mayne.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh man hog. That would be tough. Highway 20 ride.

Glad my timing was good. Maybe a little knuckle chub for ya?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the start pic BRK.

Sorry Bhog. Good on you Red.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry B. Can't imagine it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I spend a pretty good portion of my life pondering lower explosion limits in my coater ovens. Glad to know I m not the only one. Actually, today we are running a product that is 96% toluene, and it must be heated to 120 degrees while we run it. 75 gallons of heated toluene….talk about tight butthole. There s a reason you re only allowed to wear cotton clothes at my work.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Powder coating by any chance???


----------



## bhog

Knuckle chub for sure. Love it. That's a killer design , ya know


----------



## Pezking7p

> I spend a pretty good portion of my life pondering lower explosion limits in my coater ovens. Glad to know I m not the only one. Actually, today we are running a product that is 96% toluene, and it must be heated to 120 degrees while we run it. 75 gallons of heated toluene….talk about tight butthole. There s a reason you re only allowed to wear cotton clothes at my work.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Powder coating by any chance???
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Silicone.

Bhog that sucks hard. Had him for the summer?

Aligned my table saw belt tonight. Not sure it will make any difference since I've got that red chain belt thing. But it's waaayyy better than it was. Hoping to rip face frame boards to width, take a quick plane shaving, and call it good.


----------



## Pezking7p

OH. Do want. Wish I was looking for a table saw. I really want a riving knife.

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/tls/4592756103.html


----------



## bhog

Yep, went by too quick ya know.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lo Siento hog. I knew I shoulda tossed some Iowa bourbon in that care package.

Here, these are bound to help:
http://wtfmagazinegalleries.net/children-s-spelling-mistakes-that-will-crack-you-up


----------



## walden

Sorry to hear it Hog. It will make winter break pretty amazing though.


----------



## 489tad

Fella's I just listed some of my friends tools http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63028 please have a look. If theres something you like let me know. thanks Dan


----------



## john2005

> Ah yes the guide to workshop style, I still need a copy of that.
> 
> John & Kevin, where do you keep your flammables?
> 
> - Mauricio


In a high cabinet with doors. Yeah, it could still ignite, but I try to be cautious. I weld, grind, and even ust the cutting torch in all this sawdust.. I have just become anal about the how and where I do things. Tim hasn't come yet.

Sucks big time hog. Never a good thing.


----------



## jmartel

Well I got the 2 ends gluing up as we speak. Figured I had to get some woodworking in tonight since I'll be gone all weekend.










I have probably 1 good shop day left on this project, plus finishing time. Went by pretty quick.


----------



## jmartel

> Tim hasn t come yet.
> 
> - john2005


Poor Tim. Must be getting blue balls by now.


----------



## bhog

You working from a plan on that, Jizzmaster?

Lol^


----------



## chrisstef

5:20 wake up call from babystef. Wtf bro, i had another 40 minutes of sleep left. Weinerface. Shop equipment hits tge truck tonight.


----------



## bhog

It's good for you to wake early , Stef. I got up at 4.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats just stupid ^

4 oclock? I didnt even know they made one of those on the morning.


----------



## 489tad

"5:20 wake up call" Child's Play.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, here it is Friday. It looks like rain all weekend so I won't feel guilty if I can't get outside and do the stuff I need to do. Down side is…already out of shop funds for the month and need to make a trip to the big orange box for stuff for the next project.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tim, I'll let you come work on my kitchen cabinets this weekend. Completely free of charge. All you gotta do is drive here. 

Jmart, I still can't get over how handsome that Alder is. How does it finish? Kinda has a color like white oak, but grain like cherry or walnut. I'm really clueless about most woods other than oak/cherry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

4am here too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You do nice work Jmart, looking good man.


----------



## ToddJB

4:45 every AM. People say you get use to it. People lie. I wasn't created to be an early riser.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^However, you were created to sing It's A Long Way To The Top.


----------



## walden

Good grief. 4am? That's nuts. I haven't set an alarm in years.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe so but being off by three does not suck.


----------



## john2005

> Tim hasn t come yet.
> 
> - john2005
> 
> Poor Tim. Must be getting blue balls by now.
> 
> - jmartel


Haha. And here I thought I would get busted for using "anal". Just goes to show, you can't trust this crowd. Shifty they are.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?!?

Bless their hearts.


----------



## chrisstef

Id kiss my sister to be off by 3:00. I miss those days. Id also love to catch an unannounced day off once in a while. Those days in the field when you show up at 7 and get told work wasnt ready for you, go home are gold. Precious gold.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. 4:45 sucks, but rolling out of work at 3:30 is pretty righteous.


----------



## AnthonyReed

5 - 3 is enough of my day given to the man.

Unannounced days off are glorious, wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## jmartel

Guess I shouldn't complain about being a computer monkey most of the time and doing 7-3:30? Course, there's days like the last incline where I didn't get home till 9:30 after starting at 7. So there's that.


----------



## jmartel

> You working from a plan on that, Jizzmaster?
> 
> Lol^
> 
> - bhog


Yep. Wood Magazine, Feb/March 2005 issue. Craftsman style Blanket Chest.



> Jmart, I still can t get over how handsome that Alder is. How does it finish? Kinda has a color like white oak, but grain like cherry or walnut. I m really clueless about most woods other than oak/cherry.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Honestly, no idea yet. I haven't worked with Alder before this. Looks nice, but is pretty soft. I dented more than a few pieces from dropping them/stuff on them. Sands/planes easy though.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Maybe so but being off by three does not suck.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


This concept is so foreign to me, I had to read all the posts below, then think about it, then re-read it to figure out what you were talking about.

I would kill a dozen baby pandas to be off by 3:00. I'm usually 8:00-6:00 or 8:00-7:00

Jmart, I'm eagerly awaiting your finish on this blanket chest. Please hurry.


----------



## jmartel

Well I'll be gone this weekend. But, I basically need to cut a dado in the ends that are gluing up now to accept the bottom, and then sand/assemble the sides, assemble everything else, and finish. Not much longer.

Here's what it will look like, but in Alder rather than QSWO










Also, what doesn't show up in photos is that there's ray flecks in the Alder like QS Oak has. I wasn't expecting that at all when I was planing it down. So, it's kind of like a mix of Cherry and Oak, but softer. It's one of the only cheap woods up here in the NorthWet (pun intended), along with pine and cedar.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart is always on the prowl for cheap wood.


----------



## mochoa

There are no fumes floating around, Everything has a lid on it. If there were fumes floating around that would mean that the stuff was curing in the closed can, which they don't.

Also, a well-informed LJ around here (cant remember who) explained to us that fire cabinets don't prevent stuff from combusting per se. They are meant to minimize the risk of those chems feeding an existing fire.

+1 for shooting the sparks away from the chems. In a perfect world though I'd like them off the wall in the middle of the concrete floor.

+1 to sparks and shaving being the bigger issue, followed by chems making a fire worse. 
However those molten balls of steel cool off really fast, I think if it did cause a fire it would happen while you are still there. I could be wrong though.

I've considered installing a sprinkler system. There was an article in a magazine a while back on doing this for just a couple hundred bucks.

The fist door completed last night! And, yeah that's a Cobra tank sitting on top of the left cabinet. You better recognize! lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Quick work Maur. It looks nice.


----------



## mochoa

yeah its just a plywood panel with strips of maple pin nailed on. Its shop furniture after all right.


----------



## ToddJB

I love the look of Alder, especially in mission, craftsman and shaker styles. It has an unassuming presence. QSWO and tiger maple and the such are beautiful woods, but I think they almost clash with the simpler design elements of these styles - just too flashy for this Hombre.


----------



## ToddJB

Sprinklers system in my shop? Hellz nah. A cigar or pipe, or rouge cigarette that set that thing off and I'd have a month of cleaning rust off cast iron.


----------



## mochoa

I don't know, I think those sprinklers only go off if there is an actual fire. I don't think its like a fire alarm.

Unless they have changed since the days of MacGyver I think you actually have to put heat to them. I remember him setting one off with a lighter, there is a little lead plug that has to melt.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sprinkler systems typically run off of a fuseable element that melts at a certain temperature, and should not be set off by smoke. This is just how sprinkler systems operate that *I* have seen, though. $200 jobs off the internet could be totally different.


----------



## ToddJB

If it's good enough for Dean Anderson (hailing from my Ala Mater Ohio University), and Maur, it's good enough for me.


----------



## jmartel

> I love the look of Alder, especially in mission, craftsman and shaker styles. It has an unassuming presence. QSWO and tiger maple and the such are beautiful woods, but I think they almost clash with the simpler design elements of these styles - just too flashy for this Hombre.
> 
> - ToddJB


I made my coffee table and my still-to-be finished end tables out of Walnut, using some decently figured pieces. I think it works well enough with the darker figured walnut. But then again, walnut isn't exactly known for being in Craftsman pieces at all, let alone figured walnut.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I feel naked and afraid…

-No saw stop
-Don't have a splitter, guard or riving whatever on the tablesaw I do have
-I rip with a RAS that doesn't have a negative rake blade
-No smoke alarm
-No sprinkler system

There are some things I've done re: health/safety…

-I wear hearing protection quite often
-There's dust collection for what dust exists in a hand-tool shop
-I wear safety glasses when ripping material w/ circular saw and table saw
-I have fireball and fire extinguisher products at the ready
-I have a first aid kit (well stocked and complete) in the shop


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well they got them in the space. Here is the designer telling them to move it 3" to the left. Typical!










Sorry for the pic quality. I didn't take it as I have not been to the site today. Had on of my guys e-mail me a picture. I'll take more later today.

Stef - can't believe you get up that late. I'm in the office at 6am. 4:30 wakeup call for me as my exercise time is first thing in the am.

Jmart - that chest is going to be really cool looking with Alder. Had a guy here that was trying to unload some tools that I met. I was interested in the Alder he had, but he strung me along for a week and then sold it with the tools. My lumberman has Alder on sale right now for $4.45 bdf. Way too expensive for S2S!


----------



## theoldfart

Just got lucky at the BORG. (that doesn't sound right) I got two Jorgy 48" Cabinet masters for $44 total. They were marked 44 'n change for each, so asked the manager why the high price considering they weren't carrying them any more as well as mentioning they are American made. He offered 5 dollars off so I started to put them back and he said fine two for one. They still had no response for switching to non domestic product.


----------



## Mosquito

Hmm, on the topic of shop health/safety, since I find it an interesting one to read about…

I use my Rigid wet/dry vac for dust collection when using my miter saw, ROS, or router
I wear a dust mask when sanding, routing, and cutting a lot of stuff.
I wear hearing protection anytime I'm using power tools (except the scroll saw, which is surprisingly quiet)
I wear safety glasses whenever I'm doing shop stuff; power or hand tool.
I wear safety glasses with foam lining when I'm using power tools, or spray painting
I use a respirator when applying finish to larger pieces (where my exposure is more than 5 minutes or so, as it has a tendency to give me headaches pretty quickly otherwise) 
I do have a smoke detector in the shop, but no sprinkler anymore (I did in my apartment)

I don't have a woodworking specific first aid kit, but there's a generic first aid kit in the closet right outside the shop room. 
Fire extinguisher in the kitchen, but that's on the other end of the house.

Hmm, I think I'm doing ok for now, but I feel some things would be changed if/when I had a non-spare room shop


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Paul, thank you.

Congrats Kev.

Safety always makes me feel so safe.

Stef smuggles bone.


----------



## chrisstef

If it was my business id be up at 4:30 too but im just another cog in the wheel brother. I work to live, I don't live to work. If they want more than 50 hours a week outta this guy its time to cut me in on the action. This is not to say that my phone doesn't start ringing at 6:00. We've got an operations manager that comes in for 6 and handles getting the guys out the door.

I get babystef up at 6, hook him up with breakfast, do a couple of chores and make the coffee. Wifey takes over at 6:30 as I get in the shower. She gets dude ready until 7. Then I take him out to daycare for 7:20 then I head into the office. Work until 5-5:30, head home, kick it with my boy until bedtime at 7. Goof off from 7-10, hit the sack, rinse and repeat.

Lunch time snitches.

Tony's a urinal peeker.


----------



## walden

I guess that is one of the benefits of a hand tool shop. I do almost no sanding since a smooth plane does a better job for me. That means a broom and dustpan at the end of each day makes quick work of any shaving/dust. My grinder comes out maybe twice a year and I use it outside. Finishing happens inside, but I only use non VOC finishes so it's hard to narc myself out. No hearing or eye protection needed in most cases.

The down side is that dimensioning can take a long time on larger projects, depending on how bad the wood is at the start. We'll see how the Roubo frame saw does for resawing. That is the one thing I can't currently do in my shop. Should be interesting.

PS - Here is a picture of a Roubo framsaw. The blade alone is 4 feet long.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^beautiful shot. Does the frame kind of act like a resaw fence?

Monthly report done. Lunch time.


----------



## mochoa

That frame saw is sweet.

+1 on smoothing plane. I pretty much only sand end grain and edges, all by hand.

Still though, dust happens, even with hand tools

+1 on rarely using the grinder.


----------



## walden

Pez - No, the blade is under a lot of tension (see eye bolt on top) and the frame acts as a tension brace. The frame is farther away from the blade so that you can resaw large thicknesses of wood. No fence, it's all done by eye like a handsaw.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right-coast-timezone ba$tards already having lunch…..


----------



## walden

True on the dust Mauricio, but nothing like a power tool shop. It usually floats to the floor and stays in one place.


----------



## jmartel

West coast is best coast, yo.



> Jmart - that chest is going to be really cool looking with Alder. Had a guy here that was trying to unload some tools that I met. I was interested in the Alder he had, but he strung me along for a week and then sold it with the tools. My lumberman has Alder on sale right now for $4.45 bdf. Way too expensive for S2S!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


$4.45? Geeze. That's more than Oak and Maple around these parts, and those aren't even local woods here. I paid $1.50 and probably wouldn't pay more than $2.50 from a lumberyard. And even then, only if it's in really good condition and not very knotty.

$4.50 is about what I strive for for Walnut off of Craigslist here.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - ya gotta remember that I'm in the desert and wood doesn't just grow on trees here. It is more than I'm willing to pay as I can get walnut at the same lumber yard for about the same price. Don't know why their Aldur is so much, but I just got a sales flyer from them and that was one of the items on it.


----------



## Tim457

I go on vacation for a few days and you guys pop out 250 posts. Nuts stuff Walden and Red. I didn't grow up with much but it makes me appreciate what I had.

Fireball extinguisher Smitty? I really need to up the safety in my shop. Currently I might have a smoke alarm but I'm not sure. I need another fire extinguisher, and a first aid kit in the shop not just random stuff spread around upstairs. I've been looking for a metal cabinet for flammables/combustibles (thanks for dropping the knowledge Tim) and I do wear eye and ear protection and a dust mask if I sand anything.

And last, any tips on a good shop vac? Ideally wet dry, durable, powerful, and easy to get a hold of the filters.


----------



## jmartel

I have a Rigid 14gal. I like it well enough. No complaints. I recently just put some stick-on window sealing rubber stuff around the can so it would create a tighter seal when used with my planer/thein baffle on the garbage can. Haven't tested it out yet though.

As far as safety goes, I wear glasses when using power tools, the splitter is always on the saw unless I'm cutting a dado, and I wear hearing protection with the router and planer due to excessive noise. That's about it.

Oh, and crocs.


----------



## Mosquito

Beautiful frame saw Walden. It's on my list of saws to build…

I use a smoothing plane for most things, but do a light pass with 220 or 320 grit on edges and faces just to even everything out before finish. Also, when I'm working with plywood I tend to sand as well for obvious reasons lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

> There are no fumes floating around, Everything has a lid on it. If there were fumes floating around that would mean that the stuff was curing in the closed can, which they don't.
> 
> Also, a well-informed LJ around here (cant remember who) explained to us that fire cabinets don't prevent stuff from combusting per se. They are meant to minimize the risk of those chems feeding an existing fire.
> 
> +1 for shooting the sparks away from the chems. In a perfect world though I'd like them off the wall in the middle of the concrete floor.
> 
> +1 to sparks and shaving being the bigger issue, followed by chems making a fire worse.
> However those molten balls of steel cool off really fast, I think if it did cause a fire it would happen while you are still there. I could be wrong though.
> 
> I've considered installing a sprinkler system. There was an article in a magazine a while back on doing this for just a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> - Mauric


Yep,, fire rated cabinets don't prevent fires. They do, keep them from getting worse mostly by keeping fire away from the flammables unless the whole building is coming down. A long story on how the flame arrester works on that.

And those little red hot balls (no pun intended) do cool fairly quickly so Mauricio nailed that one. Most recommendations require a fire watch for 30 minutes after the operation is complete. A little different in some high hazard areas. So if you run your grinder and are hanging around the shop another half hour or so you should be fine.

As for sprinkler systems. The most common heads today look like this.









It works like a thermometer. There is a bubble in the liquid inside the vial. The liquid expands and the bubble gets compressed until it is gone and then the pressure rises inside the vial until it breaks. When it does the pressure pushes the cap out and water follows. This one is rate at 155 degrees and you can get them all the way up to 275 or so. In a garage a 165 is most common. Nope, won't be set off by smoke and when one goes off the others don't unless the fire gets to them as well.

about 50% of fires are controlled by one head. Two head fusing get you to about 90% and 98% are controlled by 5 or less. Most of the other two percent are situations where someone shut the system off.

This message brought to you by Sparky the Fire Dog and your local Lumber Jocks radio station.

PS. The fire suppression systems you see which are essentially a fire extinguisher with a sprinkler head on them are designed for small spaces. One big enough to cover your entire shop would cost more than you care to pay. Water based sprinklers are about $1.00 per square foot in new residential and about $3.00 per square foot to retrofit. Commercial is higher.


----------



## 7Footer

Safety first gents! I wear safety glasses almost all the time in the shop, I think losing my vision is one of the scariest things to think about. Ever since I worked with some Yew wood making a bandsaw box, and before I realized that it was really nasty stuff (I cut and sanded some with no mask), it really freaked me out and I've been working on wearing a mask as much as possible.

Making a built in downdraft table into my (it'll do for now)-bench was one of the best things I've done in a while. Jmart did you use that weather stripping stuff? I've been having to replace mine all too often, I use it on my ghetto fab dust collector and the seal works great for a month or so, and then the dust works it's way in there and it ends up not making as good of a seal as it should, I even put some spray adhesive around the edge last time and it's still giving me troubles… I was thinking about trying a can of that flex seal stuff, that homeboy uses to seal the door to the bottom of his dingy in the infomercial, anyone used it?

I'm paying some bills today, and about 2 hours ago had to print 60+ checks, well our Director of Maintenance didn't realize I was about to print, and somehow his print job jumped ahead of mine by a couple seconds, and so all 60 checks had the wrong numbers referenced in the accounting software, it's not a hard fix I just had to go in and manually change all the #'s… More of a tedious pain in the taint than anything, but my co-worker felt so bad that he comes up here and as a "peace offering" he tries to give me an old Atkins crosscut panel saw… Lol, I didn't accept though, told him it wasn't that big of a deal. #firstworldproblems

Smitty - I like your style, having Fireball at the ready.


----------



## chrisstef

Sign me up for the whiskey. That fireball stuff is dangerous. Almost as dangerous as doing chocolate cake shots.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What I have is probably more hazardous than that stuff, 7! Looks like this:










If I every break them, bad things have happened indeed.


----------



## 7Footer

Not sure why it reminded me of it, but when I mentioned an infomercial I remembered this, it was done by the best morning radio show that ever existed, The Playhouse.

RIP Billy Mays https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMQzO4CaG4


----------



## shampeon

20-somethings love that Fireball ********************, and it's rank. Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## ToddJB

> ...my co-worker felt so bad that he comes up here and as a "peace offering" he tries to give me an old Atkins crosscut panel saw… Lol, I didn t accept though, told him it wasn t that big of a deal. #firstworldproblems
> 
> - 7Footer


He just carries that thing around with him?


----------



## 7Footer

Hahaha, yeah you should see his car, it's full of random crap. In fact maybe I'll go snap a pic of the inside, it looks like he lives in it, he's super messy though, everyone around here gives him a hard time and says that he can't see dirt.

Fireball isn't rank! And I'm not even a 20-something! lol.

Interesting Smitty… So you throw that stuff at a fire and it breaks and puts out a fire?


----------



## walden

Mos - The frame saw in the pic was made by Isaac, the owner of Blackburn Tools. He sells the hardware and blades. You then make your own frame.


----------



## shampeon

Flavored whiskeys are obscene. Sorry, 7, but you're going to have to go to whiskey jail.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that fireball, and I'm not 20-something either.

Yeah, that's what you're supposed to do. Throw it at the base of the fire. It's an environmental hazard, though, so it stays on the wall and is carefully monitored. I have a case of the glass grenades, someday I'll dispose of them properly. Apparently they have value, up to $75 per, but they can't be shipped through normal means. So it's a curiosity from the 1940s, essentially.


----------



## walden

Nice Smitty - So what you're saying is that you can either die from the flames or throw that stuff at the fire and die from the hazmat fumes. Hahaha.

About the only flammable stuff I had in the cabin was Coleman fuel (explosive white gas), but the neighborhood kids said they could dispose of it properly for me. They did ask for a lighter to see their way home and some rags in case they accidentally spilled any. Good to see nice kids thinking ahead for safety.  LOL


----------



## 7Footer

Haha, whiskey jail, yeah I've never been real big on the hard liqs, always been more of a beer guy. I haven't developed a liking for straight whiskey, scotch, etc. yet… The only scotch I've ever had straight up that I liked was some McCallan 25, and it's something I can't afford anyway. I'm going fishing on the Columbia on Sunday, I'll probably bring a little pint of the Fireball with me, I'll take one for the homies.

That's crazy Smitty, I just looked those up on the webz, very interesting, sounds like they are pretty hazardous though. They are worth some $crilla too.


----------



## ToddJB

An elusive Smitty sighting:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yep, throw it and run like hell, which I'd do anyway. lawl.

Speaking of shop time, I think I'll get me some…


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Flavored whiskeys are obscene. Sorry, 7, but you re going to have to go to whiskey jail.
> - shampeon


 HAha!


----------



## TheFridge

Drinking Flavored whiskey is like grabbing an o'douls when you want a beer.

It's just not right.

Or like kissing your sister. It's ok until your friends catch you.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Someone say O'Doulls?


----------



## chrisstef

Halon and (Edit -Carbon) tetrachloride are inside those little grenades. From what I know Halon sucks all the oxygen out of the air so a fire cant breathe. Pretty sure they use that stuff in fire suppression systems for restaurant hoods. Those balls are dangerous. Carbon tetrachloride apparently makes your liver fail.

Do not mistake fire grenade for Fireball Smitty.

The best hard liquor ive met is Hanger One lime vodka. That ish makes me go blind. Last time I drank some I got a bachelor party kicked out of the club before we even got in the door. "youre buddy needs some coffee" "ef you I do, I need a drink you p#*sy". I guess the bouncer didn't appreciate that.

Then we had pickle races at the Chinese restaurant. They threw us out too.


----------



## 7Footer

Makes your liver fail, just like alcohol (eventually). Man that sounds like some crazy ish.

Haha, Chinese restaurants have pickles?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Damn good question 7!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I'll have the Peking duck and a side of pickles."


----------



## chrisstef

From what I remember, yes they had pickles. In reality they could have been cherry pepper slices, ginger, cats ears, or sliced pigdicks. I do fondly remember throwing handfuls at the glass window and rooting for mine to win the race though. I think that was about the end of my semi-cognizant recollection. Straight vodka and a couple of bob marley joints really brings out the best in me lol.


----------



## Hammerthumb

"Then we had pickle races at the Chinese restaurant. They threw us out too." - Stef

Stef gets into trouble when he plays with his pickle.


----------



## chrisstef

Chinese pickle ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ....I do fondly remember throwing handfuls at the glass window and rooting for mine to win the race though. I think that was about the end of my semi-cognizant recollection. Straight vodka and a couple of bob marley joints really brings out the best in me lol.
> - chrisstef


 Such. Good. Stuff. Proud you're my friend.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Halon and (Edit -Carbon) tetrachloride are inside those little grenades. From what I know Halon sucks all the oxygen out of the air so a fire cant breathe. Pretty sure they use that stuff in fire suppression systems for restaurant hoods. Those balls are dangerous. Carbon tetrachloride apparently makes your liver fail.
> 
> Do not mistake fire grenade for Fireball Smitty.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yep…other than the fact that they poison you the old fire grenades (and you are right, they are carbon-tet…same family of chemicals but WAY more toxic) actually worked…some. Halon fire extinguishers have to get the halon high enough to push out the O2 and kill you before they put out the fire. But the halon used in computer rooms is a different type. It will put the fire out without hurting you. Unless of course it was designed by some dumb-ass who figured as long as he was selling one it should be a BIG one. (Yep, some contractors can't be trusted).

The new range hood stuff is pretty cool though. A sodium citrate base that lands in the grease and instantly turns to soap…the foamy soap floats on the fire and puts it out. WAY easier to clean up (one of our contractors accidental tripped a system during a remod last week) than the old powder stuff.

For all of this discussion of fire just remember the first rule of being a fire fighter. Never get in the damn fire!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Add me to the list of flavored whiskey snobs.

Also add me to the list of shops on the verge of explosion.

Weather still didn't hold up, so we went to the "Amazing Pizza Machine." Omaha's version of Chuck E Cheese, only bigger, and much nicer. Sweet cross-eyes son. 









Two days off goes to quick. Time for some bourbon. Not banana flavored though.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, I thought you spawned 3


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, the one on the right is their friend.

My son is nine. Just hit 5 ft. One inch to be taller than his mama…lol.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

5 ft at 9 years old? What are you, 9 feet tall? Do you look down on framing studs when they're standing on end? Do you have to bend down to reach the basketball net? What's it like to pluck a tree out of the ground as if it were a tiny flower?


----------



## shampeon

It's all camera tricks. We've been over this. Red is 4' 10", 4' 8.5" when he ditches his power flip flops. Note how he only takes pictures in a) his "shop", a carnival fun house of oddly proportioned furniture and b) children's entertainment locations.

Wake up, sheeple!


----------



## walden

Doesn't Red kind of look like the ginger version of Norm Abrams? He can also turn out flawless furniture just as fast as Norm…Hmmm, I think I'm on to something.


----------



## walden

Sounds like another week or two and my quarter set of hollows and rounds will be ready to pick up! The guy is also making me a left handed 3/16" side bead plane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

oh man…. "carnival fun house of oddly proportioned furniture" made me choke on my beer. lawl.

Stef's story reminded of a time a buddy and I chucked a bean burrito at another car's windshield. The car flipped a Uturn and put lights on his roof. We tried to loose him(RX7s only look fast), but eventually we pulled over. He came up to the window, and he was just an off duty firefighter. He said, "wait here, I'm gonna have this gas station call the cops."

We took off. Ahh the teen years.


----------



## chrisstef

Is it sheer coincidence that your head is in the middle of a pizza? Looks like a fuggin carnival photo booth and you look like a lion. Snoop lion meet red lion. Dats a whirlygirl.

Can the kid hoop? Give him 2 basketballs to dribble. Lets hope he dont get his old mans handle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Having a drunken pickle/burrito throwing story in one's repertoire is a sign of good livin'.

Red, sorry you infuriated god so much that he pissed rain on you for both days off. Jr Red's height is amazing as is Billy's tirade.

Have a good weekend boys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Stef, moving right along. Awesome.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Doesn t Red kind of look like the ginger version of Norm Abrams? He can also turn out flawless furniture just as fast as Norm…Hmmm, I think I m on to something.
> 
> - walden


Do we call him Big Red Abrams, or Norm Knothead?


----------



## bhog

Tony, gonna worship some wang this weekend again?


----------



## bhog

I vote we call him BRA for short. In yo face!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Too funny Bhog!


----------



## walden

Stef - The take down of your tool museum is coming right along…not that I can say much since I haven't built anything all summer.

Edit: I like it bhog!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes B, you know I am all about the wang.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## bhog

I just wanted you to finally admit it to your brothers , that you love the bone is all Tony. We don't care ( except Racist ass Todd, since your fave is bbc) and just know that we are always here for you ( not sexually , you gaf).


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I love ya, you demented bastard.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats funny ^

Im might throw down a lil cuddle sesh with Tony. Jus sayin.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Like my shop teacher used to say, Norm's a hack.

Stef- my boy is decent. Too young to tell. He's not as aggressive as I was. Shy's away from contact. But he's got more natural athleticism than I ever had. Must have gotten the best of our gene pool. 









7 ft hoop.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> - chrisstef


I showed the picture of your shop to the wife and told her you were cleaning out to move. Her response, "That's gotta be kind of exciting…I'll bet he finds all kinds of ******************** he forgot he had".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

T- It's all good. We had some fun anyway. The Omaha schools start a week before ours….so that's always a good time to hit the water park.

Can't believe NFL preseason is on already.


----------



## Airframer

Now I am starting to wonder about my boys gene pool BRA. He is only 14 months old and already a couple inches away from 3 feet. Is there anything you wish to tell me about what you were doing around Aug/Sep '12?

I'm only 5' 10" and mom is 5' 7"..... He is a genetic anomaly I tell ya lol…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

What are you people feeding your kids? My 4 year old is maybe 3 feet tall. My 2 year olds are about 2-2.5-ish feet tall. I feel like something's wrong here.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Billy- my boy is picky. He lives on a steady diet of PB&Js.

Eric- wasn't me. I had already recieved this card from my urologist by then.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, I can't help but feel a little sad seeing that pic.

Put on my new vneck and went out to Flemings steakhouse. Mrs pez ate too much. No destroying tonight.

BUT, Red, they had templeton rye on the menu! I was so excited I had an old fashioned and I'm now wearing my templeton rye shirt!


----------



## Airframer

> What are you people feeding your kids? My 4 year old is maybe 3 feet tall. My 2 year olds are about 2-2.5-ish feet tall. I feel like something s wrong here.
> 
> - NinjaAssassin


I can't speak for the others but I have found Meth to be working pretty well. Other than that nothing much….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ol' Templeton is some good stuff. It's lost some of its mystique because it's mass produced now…and not all in Iowa.

Used to be, when they had a batch, it hit the shelves til it was gone. Made a huge secondary market. The stuff was just too good, and the demand too high. Now it's made in a couple locations. The bottles are no longer numbered (batch/bottle) by hand.

I've got one of the old bottles on my bench. I may or may not have sampled it a noche.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol. We used to drink it exclusively when I lived in Ames. Then. It got popular and my girlfriend at the time would send her parents to all the country liquor stores to buy them out. Xmas present from them every year was two bottles of templeton. I'm just glad they sell it in NC now, and that it's still as good as when they first started. Been waiting for it to show up at restaurants.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Well, there you go. It is nice you don't have to hunt for it now. Tastes the same.

Ames…..mmmm, Hickory Park. My outlaws live near there.


----------



## ToddJB

Similar story here with a whiskey called Stranahans. When we first moved here it was $35 a bottle and was amazing, truely inspirational whiskey. But about 3 or 4 years ago they got bought out by a mega company. They are still in the same location but are being pushed to crank out product and are mixing old barrels and new barrels to keep up. Quality has gone to crap and prices are in the $60 range now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Huh. Well, I'm a Templeton nut…and I didn't notice any difference in the flavor. So that's good. I was told they use the same exact process, just at multiple distilleries now. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Pezking7p

Templeton is aged 3 years. When they first started (2007?) they had a scale up plan for volumes. By late 2009 it was in shortage and you couldn't buy it except if you followed the distributor into the store. They couldn't do anything because the current year's supply was set three years prior. THey scaled up production and 3 years later there was no more shortage.

To be fair, it was never made in Iowa, which is a little sad. I think the original distillery was in Indiana.

Next time you're at hickory park, eat about four orders of cheese balls for me. You can't get them outside of the Midwest. No one has heard of them. It's really sad and now every time I'm in the Midwest I binge on cheese balls.

Off to the wood store. What's the best way to transport wood on an open trailer when it's raining?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was speaking historically about being made in Iowa….back in the bootlegging days. Ya, since it started back up, its been made in a couple distilleries in the midwest, then bottled in Templeton, IA.

http://www.templetonrye.com/history/business/

We also call them cheese curds….and get them at culvers.

Those two days off went by quick.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fire safety arsenal:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

What is that glass ball thingy?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's the Red Comet discussed yesterday.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Huh, never heard of those.

I keep a shop beer shaken up for just that purpose.


----------



## Pezking7p

You have to work today red?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, doesn't look like the railroad is gonna call til this afternoon though. Prolly a 3pm to 3am shift.

Sure thinkin about some cheese curds and ranch for lunch.


----------



## DanKrager

State of the shop was suspended while I played with grandkids at Mullet Lake, far northern MI.









Two of four grandsons. Youngest got up too! ...before the wake and prop bubbles hit him!









Daughter and granddaughter… Edit: grandson. Thought I had one of her.









Carry on!
DanK


----------



## Tim457

> - chrisstef


Call the cops, somebody stole your Roubo! …oh wait, nvm.

Ok sorry that was a dick move so I should probably show a pic of my "bench" but I won't. Lets just say it involves some construction adhesive.

And Red, you must have married way up the scale because you have cute kids.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahaah! Well played tim. Well played.

3rd box truck off loaded at the inlaws. Power tools suffered no damage in transit ill report. Great success.


----------



## ToddJB

Good news indeed, Stef.

Dan, that lake looks fun. I do miss me some water sports since moving to CO.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RAS dust collection for ripping: Check.


----------



## ToddJB

Mad love for the RAS


----------



## KelvinGrove

Since Smitty wants to show balls, I'll show ya mine!










And while we are at it. This one was made by the Richmond Fire Extinguisher company of Silver Springs MD. It sold for $8.00 back in the day which was pretty pricey..


----------



## walden

That's good news Stef.

Since Pez started this earlier in the week, I though I would show off my planes. What do you got? (It's mainly a round about way to get Smitty to post his plane collection so we can drool.)


----------



## Airframer

Very nice set you have there!

This is the most up to date family pic I have. It is missing a couple planes but most of them are in there.



















Just waiting on Smitty to make us all drool as well


----------



## walden

Nice AF! I forgot all about my two spokeshaves and my Stanley #80 scraper.


----------



## walden

While the planes are out, thought I would take a shot of the floating cherry shelf under my workbench. The couple of dents you see are from dropping my saw vice on the deadman slide. ;(


----------



## BigRedKnothead

DanK - very cool. Hope you had a great time with the grandkids. Well deserved.

Walden- Interesting timing. I low-balled a bronzy no 4 today and won it. Guess I gotta pay for it now. Boredom is expensive;-) Think I might sell my LN no 3 (iron body). That darn size is just too small for my hands. 









I don't think I have any up to date family shots. This is the LN fam…. though I've added a few since.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cabinet making: boards ripped, halfway finished crosscutting, then joint one edge and rip to finished width. Have wifey running the jointer but it's not been going so hot.


----------



## bhog

I like a # 3 for chamfering a lot. I grab it for any edge smoothing usually.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The thought of my wife running a power jointer gives me the shivers.

I can't help it hog, got these big mits. My sister has it worse though:


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, seriously re: wife running a jointer. I don't think I could ever live with myself if she got hurt in the shop. She is naturally terrified of all power tools so that helps. I think she's finally got the hang of jointing an edge and then removing tool marks with a hand plane. Hopefully they are relatively square.


----------



## Mosquito

Plane family pics? This is the most recent one I have… at least the ones that are in the plane till… there may or may not be a few more around lol


----------



## walden

Wholly smokes Mos! That's a lot of planes! Where did you get that big wood jointer?


----------



## 7Footer

Lolz, wifey running the jointer give me a semi, but I picture her doing it topless.

Lol Red, that's just wierd.

What is this post your family of planes pic day?

Dem planes do look fantastic tho you guys.


----------



## 7Footer

I have to wake up in 5 hours (3:30 my time) to go fishing in Astoria and I'm not even tired! Sumbitch.


----------



## camps764

that's how get-ups for fishing work 7footer. The tired doesn't usually kick in for me until the drive home.


----------



## Mosquito

> Wholly smokes Mos! That s a lot of planes! Where did you get that big wood jointer?
> 
> - walden


I made the big wooden jointer: http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/series/6503


----------



## SamuelP

Moved to Fla 8 months ago and just now getting things situated. Need some French cleat action to get things off the floor.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today's bench status: Active.


----------



## walden

Looking good Smitty!


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Sam. Any deep thoughts on settin up shop?


----------



## jmartel

Finally caught back up to this thread.

So, apparently Mt. Rainier NP is quite a bit busier than North Cascades. Showing up on a friday afternoon with no campground reservations means you will be spending the night in the car. Managed to grab a spot Saturday morning for the first-come-first-served spots though.

I'll put up more photos later, but here's one to hold everyone over from this morning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, walden. Here's a bench shot with a tool you'll smile about (I hope).










(text edited so it'd make more sense)


----------



## Pezking7p

Can't we get a video or something?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Finished up 2 projects this weekend.

The tool armoire




























And the night stand project.



















Next up, a bed frame in this "dock yard" style.


----------



## SamuelP

> Right on Sam. Any deep thoughts on settin up shop?
> 
> I am not one for to deep of thoughts. I tend to drool a lot. In the past year I have come to the realization that my woodworking activities will not be as plentiful as I wish they were. Not enough hours in the day and my family comes first. I have decided to take it slow and do things right.
> 
> Just going to work on some french cleats.
> 
> Smitty is in the man.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## bhog

^ him smoka watta pipe


----------



## walden

Smitty - It looks right at home in your shop. Do you have any 20-22 inch panel saws you want to part with? I'm looking for a rip and an 8 or 9 ppi crosscut with low handle hang angles. If not, no worries.


----------



## walden

Both projects look great Tim!


----------



## jmartel

Got the new air filtration thingy up on the ceiling now. Spent a few minutes with the air compressor blowing all the dust out of the shop with it on high. Letting it do its thing and will see how it does in a little bit.


----------



## Pezking7p

I bought one of these:









I'll never look back. Two full days in the shop and no brown boogers or sinus inflammation! If you don't have one, it costs $15. Buy one.


----------



## jmartel

Ugh. Just had to book flights back to the East coast for over christmas. Why does my roommate from college have to get married on a holiday? My wallet is hurting now…


----------



## jmartel

Some photos.


























Yours truly, in my chubby self.


----------



## john2005

I expected you to be thinner, especially after that hike. I've done a bit of the wonderland trail, so I know it can be brutal.


----------



## ToddJB

Great pics, Jmart.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jmart, that stuff is like walking through a postcard. Glad you had a great day.


----------



## jmartel

Nope. I'm chubby. I need to drop at least 35 lbs. I'm about 205 right now, which is pretty unacceptable for only being 5'8.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful stuff, Jmart!

Walden, four short saws in inventory, only one sharp, but that size is definitely a fave of mine. A long answer to 'none for sale' at present. If that changes, and I find a cache, I'll pm you!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Tim, those came out nicely.

That is so ficken disturbing Red.

Beautiful pictures Jamrt, thanks.


----------



## walden

Sounds good Smitty.

Great pics jmart. Looks like a great weekend.


----------



## bhog

Tony's just a chicken hawk, hunting for a chicken.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Full of hate from that boring diet of the same thing every night? Haters gonna hate.


----------



## ToddJB

Weekend in review:

Swimming:










Followed by 103 Fever:










Followed by a rapid bounce back and tree climbing:










This one learned to roll from her back to her belly. She has not realized that she can also go the other way. This equates to a lot of wake up sessions in the middle of the night:










Her only saving grace? Cuteness:










And the hairy one got less hairy:



















What did I do? Baseboards. No pictures unfortunately as the act of me bent over and cussing isn't nearly as cute.

I thought about taking a family shot of planes but then thought that would mean I would need to clean off the bench and pull them down - and then I thought that I didn't really care that much. Ha. Though I do enjoy looking at ya'lls.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jack is already so ballsy… your hands are full with that little dude.

She is adorable as is the pooch.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - Ha. He picks and chooses ballsy-ness. Tree climbing no biggy. When my air-compressor kicks on, well, that takes 15 minutes to settle him back down from the horror show. Kids are funny creatures.


----------



## chrisstef

162 miles on the day. Stuck in traffic.

Kids are hilarious.


----------



## mochoa

Great pics of the little guy Todd, glad to see the fast recovery, he looked miserable.

Doors are done! Let the sparks fly. 









I may do some type of vertical sand paper storage in the middle of the two cabinets.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Maur. Sandpaper would be a wonderful use of that otherwise wasted space


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ...When my air-compressor kicks on, well, that takes 15 minutes to settle him back down from the horror show.
> - ToddJB


 That is a similar scene as when Bhog's wife gets out the washcloth.

Wait. Isn't sandpaper flammable?


----------



## ToddJB

> Wait. Isn t sandpaper flammable?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yeah, but when it catches fire it makes glasspaper - which is pretty awesome and worth it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks good Maur.


----------



## mochoa

jeez, I'm already super paranoid after our fire talk. Now I've got to worry about the sand paper.

My paranoia had me burning anything with poly on it in the fire pit. then I had to get up a couple of times in the middle of the night to go make sure nothing was burning.

I'm seriously thinking of looking into a sprinkler system. If its only a couple of hundred bucks its worth it, especially since my kids sleep above the garage/shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

See what you did Tim? Mauricio is a nervous wreck. Hope you're happy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I was thinking if he put some locks on there it would be a good place to keep the liquor supply….


----------



## Tim457

Awesome scenery jmart. Definitely postcard worthy.

Todd, I'm glad you posted the bounce back pic right away because that fever pic made me a little sad and I'm not really that much of a softy. He just looks so pathetic laying there with that look on his face. I always told my wife our kids were lucky they are cute, especially with all the 2 am wake ups etc.

Stef mine love to try to run around with those things on their heads. It doesn't work out well for long.


----------



## john2005

Todd, I think my boy has that same floaty thing. He's definitly not as daring though. Ditto on the shop noise.

Maur, youre not the only one paranoid about fire. I carried a rule home from work that helps. No sparks or flames within 1/2 hr of quittin time. If I only have 1/2 hr, I find something else to do.


----------



## mochoa

I like those rules John.

How about, how long do you let a recently finished project ventilate before closing the garage doors? I mean, leaving a coat of finish drying over night is what you do right?

I recently read that most flammable fumes are heavier than air so I left the garage doors up slightly all night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ....I recently read that most flammable fumes are heavier than air so I left the garage doors up slightly all night.
> 
> - Mauricio


You'll wake up in the morning with huffers laying on your driveway.


----------



## chrisstef

Just have the kids use the rubber band guns to wake me up. I take my coffee black ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

You being the impetus of the retort.


----------



## jmartel

> He just looks so pathetic laying there with that look on his face.
> 
> - Tim


That's how stef can usually con his wife into giving him some.


----------



## ToddJB

> He just looks so pathetic laying there with that look on his face.
> 
> - Tim
> 
> That s how stef can usually con his wife into giving him some.
> 
> - jmartel


"But babe, you let Hog own you, why can't I try….. again?"


----------



## AnthonyReed

That just took the bitter taste of Monday away from me. You fu(kers are awesome.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I like those rules John.
> 
> How about, how long do you let a recently finished project ventilate before closing the garage doors? I mean, leaving a coat of finish drying over night is what you do right?
> 
> I recently read that most flammable fumes are heavier than air so I left the garage doors up slightly all night.
> 
> - Mauricio


you heard correctly….

PS Let me know the next time you are finishing a project before bed time…..I could use a few things!


----------



## chrisstef

Y'all wanna take the gloves off? Cue Michael Buffer. Bout to get real up in here.

If youre skiddish about the paper the nook in between those cabinets might be a good spot to stack up all those little boxes of fasteners Maur. Drywall screws, finish nails, tapcons. They look like theyd all fit in there.


----------



## ToddJB

Had to look up Michael Buffer. That dude found a niche.

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/richest-boxers/michael-buffer-net-worth/


----------



## Airframer

Day 3 smoke free and it's a Monday…. I just might cut someone before the day is done…. Who thought this was a good idea again?


----------



## chrisstef

> Tony s just a chicken hawk, hunting for a chicken.
> 
> - bhog


Meant to follow this up with:

"ya get paranoid when ya hear my glock clickin". Black Sunday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Day 15 is better than day three. Just get it done and stop being a sissy about it.


----------



## Airframer

> Day 15 is better than day three. Just get it done and stop being a sissy about it.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Says the dude driving a Prius.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are even using training wheels to do it… yet whining like a girl. It's okay if that smoke is better than you, we still accept you even if you prove to be a pansy.


----------



## walden

BURN! oh wait…I'm staying out of this.

Got the hail damage on the tear drop estimated this morning. $400 in parts and $3300 in labor! I think those guys are the ones sniffing fumes…


----------



## darinS

You can do it *AF*. I quit 3 1/2 years ago. Trust me, it will get easier with each passing day.

Hang in there bud.


----------



## chrisstef

Quitter.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, ignore that Tony dude. Look at your family, that should work. I quit cold turkey after 2 to 2 1/2 packs a day. (did have a doc tell me i'd be dead way too early if i didn't). Hang in there, bash some mortises, it'll help. )


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, with insurance cut you a check?



> Quitter.
> 
> - chrisstef


Stef's not a quitter, though. Actually he's been know to state it outloud. "I just can't quit you"


----------



## chrisstef

I got a thing for flannel so you should be pretty excited. You and Al Borland would be my choice for a woodworking threesome.


----------



## ToddJB

"I don't think so, Tim…. er… Stef"


----------



## 7Footer

Man you guys are a bunch of crazy arseholes.

Dude, Eric. Start smoking the herb, or go with edibles, I mean it is legal where you live.

Nice Al Borland reference, god I use to love that show, Wilson rules. Stef hearts JTT.

Check out this Yacht that was parked at the port of Astoria yesterday, I'd love to know what the hell it was doing in Astoria. It's 315 feet long, has a helicopter, a variable depth pool, a fold out beach front, fuggin thing is unreal. It's owned by Kristi Bertarelli, former Miss UK. Her billionaire husband had it built for her, finished in 2011, $160 million, costs $325,000 just to gas it up. (I had to google that ish, it's the Vava II in case you're interested). I think she stopped off to see Eric & wish him well on his quest to stop bangin' heaters… My search fu skillz stated that it was docked in Gig Harbor for a few days last month last month….


----------



## walden

Todd - Yes, but they are going to total it out and I'd have to buy it back from them. Luckily, since it's only hail damage, the state won't make me get a salvage title, which would be ridiculous anyway since its only cosmetic.

They aren't sharing numbers with me yet, but told me I HAVE to go through with it since I filed a claim. I'm starting to feel like I'm being lead down a path to slaughter. My guess is I'm going to lose a lot of money on this.


----------



## TheFridge

Flannel condoms… Male Sandwich Time!


----------



## ToddJB

> They aren t sharing numbers with me yet, but told me I HAVE to go through with it since I filed a claim.
> 
> - walden


Hmmmmm. Not sure that is correct. Sounds shady to me.


----------



## walden

They won't be able to give me numbers until they have the official estimate in front of them (I gave them the number over the phone) and have done some more research. Here is my problem with that logic.

It cost $3000 new when the original owners bought it. 
They are very popular right now and sell for much more. I paid more than this number.
Mine is a replica of a famous one from 1947 and is currently worth about $6000 due to popularity.
I have gotten offers for this much, but insurance wants to find comps, read the same model that sold recently. 
They stopped making this model 12 years ago and the company no longer exists (read there are no satisfactory comps in their minds.)
So more than likely, they will try and go with the original $3000 value. (This is what they have told me if they can't find satisfactory comps.)
They would then give me a check for a percentage of this number, minus my deductible.
I could then buy it back for a percentage of that number. 
They would list it with car fax as totaled even though it was just a few dents from hail.
Listing it as totaled makes the value plummet, even though there is nothing wrong with it and I can be sued for not disclosing this to a potential buyer even if I fix the hail damage.

The end result is I would end up with about $500 in my pocket and own a camper listed as totaled, which would drop the value by about $3000. My agent keeps calling it "money from heaven" and telling me I just don't understand. Maybe I don't, but it looks like I'm getting screwed out of $2500 to me.

Between my MBA and helping to start 7 companies, any time someone says I don't understand and to trust them, that usually means I'm about to get screwed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You can contest their comp value, pain in the ass but I know it can be done. Squeaky wheel, determination route… finding your own comps, documenting, and submitting them.

Sorry for your troubles Walden.


----------



## JayT

That sucks, walden. I went through an insurance fight on a car back in college, a '78 280Z 2+2. The adjuster said it was only worth $1700 and the damage was about $2000. Since it was an older vehicle and there weren't any comps, the insurance company told me to get signed statements from at least three car dealers for a retail value. I got four that said if it was on their lot in pre-wreck condition, they would be selling it for $3000-3500. The insurance company still wouldn't budge.

My dad's stance was "We paid for insurance, fix the car" and was getting pretty heated about their refusal to pay up, even after we did everything they asked. Our agent even got so mad at the idiot adjuster, I thought they were going to come to blows. Insurance ended up winning the battle and losing the war. Parents dropped them the next week for four cars, a house and I'm not sure what else and went to a different company that I still use. That $300 they didn't want to spend has cost them thousands over the years, but that is how they think & operate.



> any time someone says I don t understand and to trust them, that usually means I m about to get screwed.
> 
> - walden


+1 to that. Come on, people, give others credit for a little intelligence. If you say that, it means "We're going to look out for ourselves and hope you don't notice as we treat you like hog does 'stef"


----------



## Airframer

Tony - Once you have successfully quit smoking the D then I'll quit whining. Till then keep on suckin' it Trebek!

Love you supportive bastards… you can all suck it too


----------



## jmartel

7'er, the big yachts are crazy. I got to tour a yard for those things when I interviewed a year and a half ago. It's pretty nuts to walk into a giant building that has a 250ft yacht in it and is being used as a paint booth. And then realizing that they still have another 50-100ft of room for a bigger boat. Sadly I work on commercial boats instead of the fancy stuff.

A boat I worked on is running around Astoria down there now. Just got delivered in the spring I believe.


----------



## walden

I'm starting to wonder what would happen if I just don't send them anything and drop the policy on the camper.


----------



## bhog

Man I lol'd hard at " why can't I try ? ". So true too.


----------



## Pezking7p

Insurance is a racquet that you WILL lose money on, statistically speaking. I hate all insurance with a passion, except car insurance for medical and liability. Insurance companies are like casinos, except the margins are bigger and there's no 1-800 number for insurance addicts. I hope you make them pay, walden.

Re: finishing and fires, you need a pretty high concentration of solvents to be flammable. The fumes have to be so strong that you can't breathe. Only way to make that level of fumes is by spraying. Spilling pure solvent may create a localized concentration that is high enough to start on fire.


----------



## walden

jmart - are you a naval architect?


----------



## 7Footer

They jmart they're pretty incredible, hard to fathom being able to afford something like that. I'd love to just walk around one of them.

There were a couple huge ships coming into Astoria yesterday, and there were so many people fishing at Buoy 10 that the coast guard had to come through and clear the way, just yelling at people through their PA, it was pretty entertaining to watch. Then when the ships came through they were just laying on their horns because people were still in the way on the edges of the channel, it was awesome.

Fuggin Robin Williams, RIP.


----------



## ToddJB

http://www.forbes.com/sites/melaniehaiken/2014/08/11/robin-williams-found-dead-in-marin-county-home/

Woah


----------



## TheFridge

He was one funny bastard. On cocaine.


----------



## jmartel

> jmart - are you a naval architect?
> 
> - walden


Yep. I work mostly on fishing boats and tugboats now.



> They jmart they re pretty incredible, hard to fathom being able to afford something like that. I d love to just walk around one of them.
> 
> - 7Footer


I tried to get them to let me have a tour on a completed boat that was owned by a certain high profile american Airline manufacturer that has a very large amount of operations here in Seattle, but they wouldn't let me on. I walked through a couple that were in various stages of completion.

This is the one I worked on at my previous job that's running around down there at the moment:


----------



## Tim457

Haha, so my kids can't say th sounds very well, they say f's instead. Froo instead of through, etc. I made the mistake of saying to my wife at least thuck isn't a word. They proceeded into a tirade of the f word and said it even more gleefully when they saw us laughing uncontrollably. Unfortunately they stopped and refused to perform for the camera.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart where'd you go to school? Naval architecture sounds sweet.


----------



## jmartel

Virginia Tech. Which doesn't really make sense since it's in the mountains more than a few hours from the coast. Most of the people in my class are in DC working for the government. The big schools is University of Michigan, University of New Orleans, Coast Guard Academy, US Naval Academy, and some smaller ones.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cool dude. So do you have a specialization area? Do you do structural work? Mechanical systems? I know you were thinking about building a boat, did you study historical boat building methods? There is a guy close to me who builds a lot of boats and is offering free workshops to come help home build boats and learn the process.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm still gonna call Jmart my "slubby, tubby, little chub toy."


----------



## bhog

^ lol. I'm not fat, I just look it in all my pics.


----------



## walden

It's called big boned…GOSH!


----------



## walden

Pretty crazy about the Robin Williams news Todd. I guess money and success can't buy everything. Very sad.


----------



## TheFridge

It can buy a hell of a lot of cocaine though.

He was one funny bastard.


----------



## john2005

Walden, I work at a body shop and have to duke it out with the ins co.s daily. If you have any questions, I could most likely answer them as well as give you some tips to get more out of them. If you want, just PM me and I can tell you what I know.


----------



## john2005

> I like those rules John.
> 
> How about, how long do you let a recently finished project ventilate before closing the garage doors? I mean, leaving a coat of finish drying over night is what you do right?
> 
> I recently read that most flammable fumes are heavier than air so I left the garage doors up slightly all night.
> 
> - Mauricio


I do the same. I try to keep doors open as long as I can, but if I have to I leave the window open. My shop is detached so I don't worry about the fumes as much. The rags go in a steel bucket in the middle of the room. That way I don't forget to kick it out at night. I am doing less and less with oils now it seems though.


----------



## john2005

And finally state of the shop? Painting kitchen cabinet doors. Did I ever tell you how much I hate to paint?



















But that buys a fella one of these










A Delta Milwaukee 1460 lathe with a set of tools.










And some boards. Cherry ply and a 6/4 oak being the main attractions, as well as










And










A bunch of exotic scraps. The highlights here?










Ebony.

Now if I could only get it into the shop. There are 40, count em 40 cabinet doors.


----------



## jmartel

> Cool dude. So do you have a specialization area? Do you do structural work? Mechanical systems? I know you were thinking about building a boat, did you study historical boat building methods? There is a guy close to me who builds a lot of boats and is offering free workshops to come help home build boats and learn the process.
> 
> - Pezking7p


No real specialization. Right now I'm in stability. I've done structural, mechanical systems, propulsion machinery, and dabbled in a few other areas. Construction management as well. Still got some boats being built that I've been working on. Mostly work with existing vessels that need to get up to date with the Coast Guard or other regulatory agencies.

And no I haven't really done a ton of research yet. Everything I've got experience in is Steel and Aluminum. And only power boats. The boat I want to build is a plywood sailboat.


----------



## ToddJB

John, solid update. We're lathe brothers. Wanna start a gang? We could get patches and other sweet things.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice haul John. I'm getting a lathe soon too. I wanna be in duh club…in duh late night.

Carpe Diem boys. Sieze the Day.


----------



## john2005

Patches? We don't need no stinking patches!...although it might be one step towards coolness for me…


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul there John. I think ive finally come to terms with painting. I used to hate it and then we had the baby. Ive found that painting offers me a couple of hours of uninterrupted quiet time. Just me and the brush slowing working away, full concentration on what im doing at the current moment, ignoring outside distractions. I now find it slightly peaceful.

Just smashed my old keyboard. That'll teach you to not work when my fingers tell you to work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Tony - Once you have successfully quit smoking the D then I ll quit whining. Till then keep on suckin it Trebek!
> Love you supportive bastards… you can all suck it too
> - Airframer


 Day four douchebag, good job. Don't be a pu$$y.

Right on John!


----------



## AnthonyReed

A serene and peaceful smashing or all rough and heated like?


----------



## chrisstef

Only one way to do a smashing and its good and heated lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't underestimate the slow twist but yeah the sudden disassembling is a perennial. Hope the new one saw its predecessor's fate and it behaves for you.


----------



## 489tad

Just think about it Red…...Jet 16" x42" 2hp, Vega duplicator UMMMMMMMMM There are tracks about a mile from my house.


----------



## jmartel

Well now he has no excuses.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Other than 1300 bones;-)

Sure Dan, just toss that lathe on a westbound. I pull it off when it comes through Omaha…hehe. That thing does look sweet. I probably better stick to the freebie Arlen is offering though.

Hard telling much much I'll get into turning. I'd like to turn some tool handles and plane knobs for sure. Seems like one of those woodworking tangents one could get lost in.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I finally got around to sending out care packages today…all eats, no tools. For you who are waiting (and you know who you are) watch for the Fed-Ex guy.


----------



## 7Footer

Wow John, what a heap of work. Those cabinets look great and sure looks like it paid off! Man sweet lathe and some great lumber, I'm jealous. You must have a storage unit for all your sawhorses!

jmart, yeah that Pilot boat is bad-A, I'd like to see it up close… It was all over the place on Sunday, our guide was talking about how cool it is, how the hull is completely sealed, so it can go out into some real nasty water if it needs to. That one and the smaller one with an aluminum hull and orange paint around it were the ones clearing the channel for the big boys to come through…


----------



## Pezking7p

John, what's up with the tape on your doors? So much painting!

Jmart, building a boat would be badass.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I think ive finally come to terms with painting. I used to hate it and then we had the baby. Ive found that painting offers me a couple of hours of uninterrupted quiet time. Just me and the brush slowing working away, full concentration on what im doing at the current moment, ignoring outside distractions. I now find it slightly peaceful.
> 
> - chrisstef


Welcome to the Dark Side, Stef. I've been waiting for you…


----------



## jmartel

> Wow John, what a heap of work. Those cabinets look great and sure looks like it paid off! Man sweet lathe and some great lumber, I m jealous. You must have a storage unit for all your sawhorses!
> 
> jmart, yeah that Pilot boat is bad-A, I d like to see it up close… It was all over the place on Sunday, our guide was talking about how cool it is, how the hull is completely sealed, so it can go out into some real nasty water if it needs to. That one and the smaller one with an aluminum hull and orange paint around it were the ones clearing the channel for the big boys to come through…
> 
> - 7Footer


The orange hulled one is the Columbia, the new yellow one is the Astoria. They had a third boat that the new one replaced which was the Chinook. That one came back to where we built it and got refurbished, then sold to someone up in BC. That was after I stopped working there though.

I did a bit of structure and a bit of mechanical systems work on the Astoria. Definitely awesome boats. Very expensive though. These ones are designed to be able to roll completely and keep going. Not all pilot boats are built that way though.


----------



## john2005

> John, what s up with the tape on your doors? So much painting!
> - Pezking7p


They only want them painted on one side. I think it will be retarded, but it's not my kitchen so whatevs.



> Wow John, what a heap of work. Those cabinets look great and sure looks like it paid off! Man sweet lathe and some great lumber, I m jealous. You must have a storage unit for all your sawhorses!.
> 
> - 7Footer


Not as many sawhorses as you would think. Only 4 are mine, 1 borrowed set, 4 buckets make up the last bit. That part sucks as they are so close to the ground, but at least I can do them all in one shot this way. Can't get the lathe in but whatever
See your mallet back there? Right next to the chisel rack and the tonka crane? Those always get stored together right?


----------



## 7Footer

Ahhh yes I see it now! Lol, I missed it the first time… I was looking too, nice!


----------



## Pezking7p

John, I got confused, I thought you were doing your own kitchen but obviously I have you confused with Shane. Are you doing a side thing? Family thing? What kind of paint and have you been pleased with the paint application process?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane is doing his kitchen?


----------



## Hammerthumb

^ ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Booked my last trackday of the year for this Sunday. September is super busy, weather in October is iffy, and I only have about 1 day left of riding on the rear tire before it won't pass inspection anymore. Weather is looking great so far though, which is nice.

It saddens me to realize that basically for every day on the track I ride, I use up $50 worth of tires.

Did some fiberglass repairs last night, put in new wheel bearings, and tonight I will likely paint the plastics. At the very least it will look nice for photos for one day. Of course, new paint is typically a curse that will result in the bike being wrecked.


----------



## john2005

Yeah, I'm doing this for a friend. Used to be our neighbor. She bought the paint and did most of the cabinets, but she is pregnant so didn't want to do more. Her husband…long story. He tries. Let's just say he comes from money. 
I can't answer your question on the paint yet as all I have done is prime. Using the zinnser stuff. They did a couple panels but they went right over the old finish, grease and dirt. I have two full evenings just in cleaning them off and sanding them down. I think that was the worst part as it seems to be flowing now. Just tedious. Brushing it all. If I was smart, I would take them all to the shop and spray them in the paint booth. Turns out I'm not smart I guess. Or I like the punishment. One of the two


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, I did my one track day about 10 years ago, and I decided the money was just too much, between entry, lodging, gas, tires, food, trying to find someone with a trailer. It was a great experience that I wouldn't trade for anything but it was obviously going to eat my money, of which I had very little.

John, it's very generous of you. I was hoping you would tell me all about your spraying experience! Either way it's a lot of cabinet doors.

Tony - yah, Shane and I are in a cabinet-off. I don't think he knows that he's in a contest with me, which I guess just makes me crazy.


----------



## ToddJB

jmart, is there any money in racing for the average guy, or does that only come if you're sponsored?


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, I know I'm not Jmart, but nearly everyone starts in motocross as a kid, nobody doing dirtbikes is making any real money, maybe 2-3 are doing OK. If you're amazing, you might qualify for a spot in FIM or AMA when you're 18-20 (does ama still do road bikes?). I'm guessing the top level performers-say top 20 in your class-might make $60,000-$150,000 per year depending on performance. If you're top 5 in one of those, you can get into motoGP, and I'm guessing everyone who races motoGP makes $200,000 and up. Top 5 or top 10 performers are probably on mulit-million dollar contracts.

Long story short, it's a long, grueling haul to the top, and there aren't a lot of top spots.


----------



## jmartel

> jmart, is there any money in racing for the average guy, or does that only come if you re sponsored?
> 
> - ToddJB


As was said, not really. For the average club racer, the top guys MIGHT be able to get their costs covered by sponsorships. And that's a maybe. Most that have sponsorships still pay to play, just a bit less than the rookie guys.

As you get higher up, you may be able to make some money off of it, but then you aren't really average anymore now are you? The really good guys start out as kids. Dirtbikes then to the mini-road racers at 14 or so, working their way up. By 18-20, you had better be above club level or you won't go further.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, I did my one track day about 10 years ago, and I decided the money was just too much, between entry, lodging, gas, tires, food, trying to find someone with a trailer. It was a great experience that I wouldn t trade for anything but it was obviously going to eat my money, of which I had very little.
> 
> - Pezking7p


There's ways to lower the cost, but there's no getting around that it's expensive.

For reference, I spent $200 on the entry fee today, tires break down to about $50 for the day, I typically go through about 5 gallons of gas in the bike during the day, gas to/from the track which is an hour and a half away, Food is cheap since I would eat the same stuff anyway, oil change every 3 days, and I camp at the track for free. And that's assuming you already have all your gear and bike and such.

Back when I lived in CT I had unlimited overtime, so I was going once or twice a month. The cost of the days were only $100 though, which helped.


----------



## ToddJB

I see.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Always about money with that guy.


----------



## chrisstef

> Welcome to the Dark Side, Stef. I ve been waiting for you…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks for the welcome Smitty. Put the coffee on because, hopefully, in about a months time ill be in full on painting mode again. I did tell the wife that im not painting trim again. Ill replace it before I go through putting 3 coats on baseboard again. I do believe that some smartypants poly'd all the stained trim. Ill be damned if im gonna go over that with paint.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Huffers always have a reason why they need to open a paint can.


----------



## chrisstef

Wrong sir. If I wanted to huff the good stuff I would be deglossing and going over it with oil which is a pretty good buzz. If I replace it all, I can spray with latex in the garage, on saw horses. Im just trying to be a little smarter this time around. Its tough for me but im getting there … maybe.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart likes to be supermanned.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAH!! Nice.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> They jmart they re pretty incredible, hard to fathom being able to afford something like that. I d love to just walk around one of them.
> 
> There were a couple huge ships coming into Astoria yesterday, and there were so many people fishing at Buoy 10 that the coast guard had to come through and clear the way, just yelling at people through their PA, it was pretty entertaining to watch. Then when the ships came through they were just laying on their horns because people were still in the way on the edges of the channel, it was awesome.
> 
> Fuggin Robin Williams, RIP.
> 
> - 7Footer


Hey 7 - never did report how the fishing was. Got some friends going out to buoy 10 this weekend. Have not seen any reports coming in. Did ya catch anything?


----------



## shampeon

Good news: Mrs. Shampeon has accepted an offer for a new job that will likely mean less crazy big-time lawyer hours and the stresses of living in SF.
Bad news: The day we were preparing our offer, we missed out on a The Perfect House on a half acre with redwoods & oaks, with a shop, near a park with a pool, with good schools.

The latter makes me want to punch things, but listening to Bad Religion is sorta helping.

1. Against the Grain
2. Suffer
3. No Control
4. Recipe for Hate
5. Generator


----------



## Airframer

It will be alright Shamp.. Just remember what the prophet Mick Jagger said..


----------



## DanKrager

John2005,
That Delta lathe looks beautiful…and odd. It's set up "backwards", i.e. it's set up to work on what would normally be the back side. I've never seen a Delta wood lathe with the headstock on the right. Did they reverse everything because the motor ran the wrong way? That won't fix the problem of the driving spurs being backwards… Am I missing something?
DanK


----------



## john2005

The only thing you are missing Dan is that I took the pic from the back. I had spent so much time trying to shove it into a packed house that I didn't realize it was the back till later. By then I wasn't going to drag it back out. When the cabinet doors are done, I will set it up and get a "fer real" shot.

Had a minor slow down in the painting due to knowing a guy who could hook me up with sand and make the sand box functional. Had to take the opportunity.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations and sorry Ian. Bad Religion gets kinda preachy after a few songs; you might need to step it up.

How you holding up AF?


----------



## Airframer

Just peachy. Thanks for asking Swizzletits..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friggin' sweet John.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lo siento Ian. I suggest moving to the midwest. It's simpler out here. You can buy an acreage with a big shop for 200k here. Your set;-)

This Bad Religion song reminds me of Stef:









I'm gonna drink beer and eat smoked ribs now. That is all.


----------



## ToddJB

Ian, congrats on landing a wife with sweet skillz. Where will this land you locationally?

John that's a mother of a sandbox. I've been collection g old school Tonkas for Jack too. I'm still missing the grader and the big dozer. I've only given him a dump truck so far.


----------



## widdle

boy , that sandbox is bigger than my backyard..Just went off four about four hours of milling..Taking a break, and realizing i didn't add for my mortises…its gonna be chortmon..

reds a foamer, with a side of flamer..


----------



## jmartel

My cat's are foaming at the mouth to get into that sandbox. As I'm sure all the neighborhood cats are as well.


----------



## john2005

Yeah, where Ian?

Todd, the tonkas were my favorite toy as a kid. I hope he loves them as much as I did. They are hard to find but the garage saling thing the wife does is paying off. I do have a crane too, but it's in real rough shape. It's the only one I have decided to restore and so far I am only half way with that.


----------



## Sanding2day

That is one serious sandbox John…

Just finished "cleaning up the shop (quite a bit left to do!!!) Seen the image as pic worthy for the "state of the shop" Have some yardwork to contend with but at some point I am confident that I'll get the mess squared away…










One of the primary reasons for the mess is a disassemble for lumber/pieces pump organ I recently attained, feel a bit guilty now dismantling what was undoubtedly 500+ hours of work but wasn't able to find a buyer over $200 which is absolutely sick!!!

Numerous cool features and saved several items including the plates all black walnut, wooden keyboard, and pull knobs but wanted to share the rustic method of wheels found on the base… Was really impressed with simplicity/construction!


----------



## shampeon

Her job is in Walnut Creek, so that's where we're looking. I can work anywhere. The town name refers to claro walnuts, which is kind of cool.

I know I shouldn't complain, we'll find a nice place, and wherever we move is going to have more room for woodworking than I've got now in the city (though I really love living in San Francisco). I'm disappointed because it's rare to find a place with literally no compromises, and this place was it. But we had to wait until the job offer was official to do anything, and we missed out on it by a day.

Funny story: in high school my friend Bryan and I went to a concert at the Hollywood Palladium that had Bad Religion on the bill. We thought they were Bad English, because we were idiots. Holy crap were we wrong.


----------



## Sanding2day

Sorry to hear that you missed the presently desired location by a day, can only assume that you will find something even better in the figurative tomorrow… Sounds like all around a great deal for you and the wife… All the best to now and the things to come!


----------



## 489tad

Ian congrats on your wife landing the job. It will all work out.


----------



## Pezking7p

"Really sorry that we missed out on that house, honey….I guess we're just going to have to build new."


----------



## ToddJB

Ian, I know nothing about California, but google maps makes Walnut Creek look nice.

Dan, shops looking cozy

John, the crane I have is in pretty rough shape too.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice space there Dan. Those wheel are pretty interesting as im sure a pump organ isn't the lightest thing in the world but they look like they held up pretty well.

Good luck on the move Shamp. Its a lot of fun, really, I wouldn't lie to you. You should try the same day buy and sell, its a blast.

Early winter projections for New England, much snowier than normal. All I gotta say is that this house sale better go through as planned. I cannot do another winter snowblowing a mountain lol.

Score me a little Spear and Jackson panel saw off the bay last night. Should be here this weekend. Outside of a chipped medallion, she looks nice. Once I get all moved in and settled down this winter ill probably have a bunch of saws for sale. If there's any requests out there let me know and ill do what I can to have a couple ready.


----------



## walden

Those Tonka trucks bring back some memories. I had the front loader and the dump truck. I moved a ton of sand with those two.

Good score on the panel saw Stef. I need to check the Bay, I have just been too slammed with work and everything else. Things should calm down in another couple of weeks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hump day b!tches…. good thing this week is sailing by; seems like only a month ago it was Monday.

Bad English… you really dodged a bullet there Ian.

"...You should try the same day buy and sell, its a blast." - Haha, hang in there Stef; you're almost through it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' is intimately familiar with muddy roads.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I wanna live in a place called "walnut creek"

The railroad finally have me a personal leave day. My ailing back has been getting better. Woke up feeling like a champ. Gonna have a good day. And all my homies gonna ride today…..Ahh…love for the big guy.


----------



## Sanding2day

> Nice space there Dan. Those wheel are pretty interesting as im sure a pump organ isn t the lightest thing in the world but they look like they held up pretty well.
> - chrisstef


Not overly heavy, would estimate 150 lbs or so but would not have expected the "wheels" to hold up as well as they did, 80 or so years with countless moves and no issues until I got to whacking on it. Picture of the organ before deconstruction was posted at the below link. Will really need to make something nice from the attained Walnut to relieve my guilt from pulling it apart!

http://lumberjocks.com/Sanding2day/blog/41660


----------



## jmartel

> Early winter projections for New England, much snowier than normal. All I gotta say is that this house sale better go through as planned. I cannot do another winter snowblowing a mountain lol.
> 
> - chrisstef


Man I'm glad I got out of Connecticut, aka the butthole of New England.

If we get a really bad snow year, we might get a whole 3 days of snow in Seattle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Widdle's acting career was short lived…..


----------



## chrisstef

Love me some nappy roots ^

That's why 7 rocks cordouys condoms.

Tru nuff T … almost there buddy.

JMart - you do realize that I still live there don't you?


----------



## jmartel

Yup. I know you do. Props to you as I couldn't stay there.


----------



## widdle

Dude. Mr Ham. I meant tenons.


----------



## ToddJB

^ i find that exchange to be humorous


----------



## Pezking7p

New England is beautiful. I love our country and I love driving around seeing it. Makes me wish I could just drive all over for a few months, stop in at all the national parks, hit all the states. I'd especially love to see the northwest, I've never set foot in oregon, washington, or idaho.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, Sue and I are doing just that in October and November since we are retiring on October 1'st! We have a new grandson arriving in October on the left coast so things should work out well.


----------



## jmartel

New England as a whole is great. I really liked Maine and Vermont especially. I just couldn't take CT. Just seemed to have to worst of everything in NE without a lot of the great stuff. High prices/taxes, crappy beaches, tons of traffic, constant road construction, no real mountains to speak of, and just wasn't quite as enjoyable all around. I always felt like I needed to leave the state to have any fun. Go to the beach/water? Go to RI or Cape Cod. Go to a city? You go to NYC or Boston. Do something outdoorsy? Go to Maine or Vermont. For me, it sucked. It also didn't help at all that I didn't like my job there.

I did have a local sawmill guy who sold me 8/4 cherry slabs for $2/bdft though, so there's something.


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, that's awesome. I'm sure you've earned retirement. Can't help to be a little jealous though. Sounds awesome.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, which part is awesome, travel or grandkids  hehe


----------



## ToddJB

Travel and retirement. Right now in life I'm questioning why people have kids let alone grandkids. Ha. But I'm sure I'll get there too.


----------



## Pezking7p

Kev, that trip sounds amazing. I assume you're doing the RV thing, based on your post about going to Acadia? October/November is the perfect time for the left coast, too. I used to date this girl in LA, and I'd fly out there in Jan/Feb and there were flowers everywhere, shorts and T-shirts, and this absolutely amazing place called Eggs 'n' Things which made the best omlette I've ever eaten hands down. Now I'm getting hungry.


----------



## chrisstef

I think once you get a bit older you can appreciate the state a bit more. Taxes will always be high, the beaches will always suck, and there wont be any real city life but as you get older those things are kind of cool, well outside of the taxes. Less traffic from beach goers and no fast paced city life living. The small beaches that are here suck for adults but they are great for kids. Being on the sound kids wont get pounded into the surf or swallowed up by rip tides. I had some pretty hairy experiences at the jersey shore as a kid with both of those.

Stef's wheelin and dealin today boys. If I pull off this minor miracle I will earn hero status.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Wife's bff is coming for a sleepover?


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa lol. That's hilarious T.

Minor work miracle. The miracles you speak of died on 4/30/10.


----------



## widdle

There use to be sub categories under the projects tab, is that gone ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well the act would not necessarily be the heroic part, you gaining control of your nuts for a night is where you'd achieve hero status in my eyes.

G'luck on the work front. My condolences on your 4/30/10 cauterization.


----------



## ToddJB

> ^Wife s bff is coming for a sleepover?
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> The miracles you speak of died on 4/30/10.
> 
> - chrisstef


If she's dead she shouldn't be that hard to convince. But 4 years cold, bro? That's creepy even for Hog.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh ive got control over the potatoes. Enough so that I can airlift them to your chinny chin chin there billy goats gruff.


----------



## jmartel

Well if it makes you feel better, the beaches out here are all rocks. At least till you get to the coast.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## chrisstef

Jus sayin that a 3some with a gf is completely different than a 3some with your wife. It aint that damn cold, jeebus.


----------



## walden

Congrats Kevin! You'll love the trip. I did a four month trip through the mountain states last summer. Best trip so far. I hope to do something similar next summer on the left coast. Check out the Lost Coast. It has camping and is supposed to be amazing.

PS - Stay away from KOA campgrounds. In my opinion, they are ridiculously expensive $40-70 a night, have crappy sites, and the ones I have had the displeasure of going to had extremely rude and obnoxious hosts. I make sure to give the one finger salute to any KOAs I pass.


----------



## 7Footer

Paul - yeah fishing was great. We always go out once a year with a guide that we know in Astoria, it's pretty fun because we're almost guaranteed to always catch fish. We thought it was gonna be crappy though because the previous few days had been hit or miss… We got out on the water by about 6:30 and not until 8:30 we caught our first one (6 people + the guide on the boat), then absolutely nothing until about 10:30…. Then in literally less than 15 minutes we caught 7 fish. And ended up limiting by 11:30. It was friggin mayhem for about an hour, at 10:30 they little buggers got real hungry, we couldn't keep bait on the lines. The coolest part was 3 of the people on the boat (some customers we work with) had never been salmon fishing so they were really digging it. We even got one fish for the guide, ended up with 13, 12 of which were Cohos, only 1 Chinook, but they were all just beautiful bright fish, most were about 12-ish pounds.

There was only 8 in the box here I think:









Cordouroy condoms, lol

jmart tell us how you really feel about Connecticut, dont hold back.


----------



## 7Footer

Tony's ringtone when jmart calls:


----------



## 489tad

I do not miss Connecticut one iota. In fact I'm thinking of selling it.


----------



## 489tad

Thanks 7, 42 seconds in and now I have to pop my ear drums.


----------



## 7Footer

You're welcome ;-). I'll be here all night.

If you can make it to about a 1:30 there's a cameo of Widdle and Red making amends to each other.


----------



## jmartel

That song is a classic. South Park even did it with Butters.


----------



## walden

Butt hole 7, he thinks CT is a butt hole. Hahaha. Reminds me of something Stephen King once said. He lives in Maine now, but when he started his writing career, he was living in a small town somewhere on New England (Can't remember where.) He once called it the Arm Pit of America. The town immediately took offense and publicly came after him trying to get him to apologize. He offered to call it what he really thought it was, the Butt Hole of America. The town decided not to pursue it any further.

I'm not a big fan of horror books, but as a person, I love Stephen King's style. He always tells the truth, no matter how painful it might be.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for the fishing report 7. My buddies going out Sunday. Hoping more Chinook show up. I'll let you know how he does.


----------



## shampeon

Todd: we're in fits-and-starts getting out of the "why the hell did we do this?" phase. More so when the breakdowns are in stereo, less so when the boys are working together and laughing.

Kevin: congrats on a well-deserved retirement. Can't wait to see what you're bringing to the criss-cross club. 8^)


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I'm interested to hear, my buddy who went the weekend prior said that there were no Cohos, it was all Chinook, it's crazy how different the runs are from one day to the next. 
I was hoping for some hogs, the first time I went 4 years ago, we all caught 30+ pound Kings, and huge 20+ pound silvers, it was epic… One of my co-workers caught the pig of the day, a 38 pound King. Our guide has this pic up on his wall at his bait shop on the dock.


----------



## jmartel

That looks like some good eating. I love salmon, but don't buy it that often due to the cost. Despite living in the PNW, we don't really get salmon that much cheaper than the rest of the country. We have more choices though. Up until I moved out here, I thought there was only Atlantic Salmon (farmed) and Sockeye Salmon.


----------



## TheFridge

Dark tower series and talisman, black house, etc = awesome


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah he's not a small guy either. That year we all had enough salmon to last us almost the whole year. Nothing better than fresh caught wild salmon, farmed just doesn't do it for me anymore, just look at the color, which is also fake.

Paul is your friend going out with a guide?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - he fishes a lot and doesn't need one. I'll probably be up in October for some silver fishing in the Skykomish (if there is enough water). Usually make that trip every year.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Dark tower series and talisman, black house, etc = awesome
> 
> - TheFridge


Read the dark tower series. Loved the 4th book where it's a flashback to his youth. Probably the most riveting book I've ever read.


----------



## 7Footer

Hey what do you guys think about this? I might throw out a low ball offer, the contact info says 'heather' and the ad says "GET THIS OUT OF THE GARAGE" ..... Lol I'm hoping she's getting rid of an ex's schit or something…

Only would be a temporary saw for me until I get a cabinet saw, but I need something else one before I start remodeling my basement this winter, and don't really want to buy a new one from the big box. I'm done with that friggin Hitachi.


----------



## jmartel

> Yeah he s not a small guy either. That year we all had enough salmon to last us almost the whole year. Nothing better than fresh caught wild salmon, farmed just doesn t do it for me anymore, just look at the color, which is also fake.
> 
> - 7Footer


I put an end to eating any farm raised fish period a few years ago. I eat wild caught or nothing at all. US Farmed salmon isn't quite as bad, but still not something I'd prefer to eat. And even then, wild caught fish has to be product of a first world country. I refuse to eat anything that is caught or processed in southeast asia. So many problems with buying fish/shrimp from there.


----------



## chrisstef

Id jump on that 7. Its not in great shape but its gotta be a $700 saw brand new. Err .. just checked … $375 new.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ..I m done with that friggin Hitachi.
> - 7Footer


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I heard their microphones went to hell a few years ago ^


----------



## ToddJB

Is your Hitachi, direct drive table top? If so then this would be a bit of an upgrade. Stamped wings feel super cheesy to me, though. My progression went Hitachi table top direct drive, 80's craftsman contractor stamped wings, Ridgid contractor with cast wings (great saw just not old enough for my blood), then unisaw(s).

If you can skip steps it saves time with wheeling and dealing, but I buy for a heck of a lot less than I sell, so I think I actually have a free saw at this point, but a lot of time was put into all that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pro tip, when leaving for the week this is a hit:


----------



## 7Footer

Lol. Ouch!


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah my hitachi is the direct drive aluminum table top, it's brutal, I made a forum post when I first joined lj's about it, the stupid thing is dangerous if doing any small cuts because of the insert, and it's damn near impossible to make a ZCI for it. I may keep it to but dados though if I have room for it.

Edit: agree though the stamped wings are a tad cheesy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

New.hipster specs. All the girlies say "Daaaaang that's a stone cold honky."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing wrong with those BRK.


----------



## ToddJB

Tank top - Check
Big glasses - Check
Parted hair - Check
Hipster being called Honky - Wannwannnnnn, No check. AND NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## 7Footer

Hipster status attained! #selfiesintheshop


----------



## jmartel

Minus 5 points for no flannel or wearing suspenders ironically.


----------



## Airframer

Nope but I am sure those will go great with your Crocs.


----------



## JayT

Anyone else notice the sewer line running directly to Red's brain? I would have expected that from stef, considering what comes out of his mouth, but thought BRK was a little higher class. 

Nice specs, dude.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Five.


----------



## chrisstef

JayT, that was quick. Im impressed.


----------



## widdle

that sewer line needs to go away..i see it in every photo..soffit


----------



## theoldfart

uh, does anyone here do woodworking or something' like that? jus' askin'


----------



## TheFridge

10 bucks says he's wearing crocs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^LOL.


----------



## ToddJB

> uh, does anyone here do woodworking or something like that? jus askin
> 
> - theoldfart


Some of us have to sit a desk and look busy for a living.


----------



## theoldfart

not any more


----------



## widdle

I made a few of these last week for a friend,..Home depot pine..









What's up of, you got someone to help flip that bench over a few times for ya ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Moar pics please.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Shop class Spicolli?

Ya, I pretty much live in tank tops and flip flops in the summer. I've lived here 9 years, and I'm still not used to the heat and the humidity. I'm always friggin hot.

Soffit? Pfftt. I barely have enough clearance for my noggin as it is;-)

Looks like I've got Hog's package sitting on my bench…..lawl.


----------



## ToddJB

Your bench has been tainted-- literally.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> 10 bucks says he s wearing crocs.
> 
> - TheFridge


And Spiderman undershorts.


----------



## widdle

State of the shop..Stuck..Been staring at this piece for








Soo basically a coffee table , cut it dont cut it…Thoughts..









way too long ( which i would like to build for myself ) which is difficult for me…


----------



## shampeon

> And Spiderman undershorts.


Not unless it's date night.


----------



## Airframer

> And Spiderman undershorts.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Hey! There ain't nothing wrong with Underoos! You take that back!


----------



## TheFridge

One time in eighth grade, I put on some of my youngest brothers batman undies cuz momma forgot to wash my boxers, and it was all good until I had to change into my gym clothes for PE.

Only liquor and sedatives keep the memories away.


----------



## TheFridge

That's a nice crotch you have there.


----------



## jmartel

I say cut it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> And Spiderman undershorts.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Hey! There ain t nothing wrong with Underoos! You take that back!
> 
> - Airframer


Don't look at me dude….sportin' the silky kind of Incredible Hulks that the girls just love!!!!


----------



## Airframer

Just sayin'... I may be nothing special in life but my ass is going to look like Superman ya hear?


----------



## theoldfart

Wid, not ready to flip, still fitting legs :-(

Beautiful creations on those boxes BTW


----------



## chrisstef

Red - youre gonna like Hog's package. Ive seen it. Lol, that's soo bad.

Wids - I say cut it only because im a big fan of symmetry and a crotch table would drive me nuts.


----------



## widdle

If i cut at the tape line..would make it, some natural edge and i'd have to fake in the cut edge which looks a bit funky on the sapwood,if we cut out all the sapwood, it would be down to 18" x 36" +-

My words got all spun i my first post..


----------



## ToddJB

Widdle, for me it depends on the space it'll go in. If it's going in a space where furniture will be only on the right side, I say cut the right side straight and leave the left side live. If furniture is on both sides, or if the room is smaller and the crotch will be something that has to be walked around - I'd cut it.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm I see your dilemma. I like the sapwood in walnut so maybe I would cut off that protruding left hand piece at the tape line and see how I felt after that. Just a widdle nibble. Maybe you could do like a little offset drawer underneath that right hand bump out.


----------



## ToddJB

> Looks like I ve got Hog s package sitting on my bench…..lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Pics or it didn't happen, obvi.


----------



## chrisstef

This is kinda what I see Widdle.










Make that right hand protrusion centered on the slab and use it as a drawer. Leave the front side of the table live edge but the backside a straight cut. Best of both worlds. I bet you could also use some of the left over pieces to make a badass drawer from and possibly even match the sap wood blending into the drawer front. It would make for a cool spot to show off some exposed dovetails in the drawer too.


----------



## ToddJB

Curved?


----------



## widdle

thanks for the feedback.The little drawer is good idea..But i think the left side needs to go..And incorporate it ito the base as is..im leaning towards these styles..


















something along those lines..


----------



## widdle

that's cool..how u dodat ?


----------



## widdle

the curve is a good call, but would be hard to have such a large cutoff..


----------



## ToddJB

> that s cool..how u dodat ?
> 
> - widdle


I use the "Snipping Tool" in Windows:


----------



## Mosquito

2? A curve and a corner?


----------



## Mosquito

Also, I'm workin' on my current computer case project, and trying to figure out what I want to do for the base…










Left gives the illusion that it's just the one corner section holding the whole thing up, and the right that it's floating… so far almost everyone I've asked has said the same thing…


----------



## Pezking7p

I really like the curve, then use the cutoff to make the base like you wanted to, widdle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Enough crotch pics Widdle…..Nah, there's several ways you could go. I'd just go with the option that best fits the piece you want/need.

In exchange for the blockie, Hog sent me some shellacy goods and a sweet grease box. Pretty sure I got the better end of that deal. Thanks brudda.


----------



## ToddJB

A: Top
B: Bottom Brace
C and D: Legs


----------



## Pezking7p

My thoughts exactly, Todd. Though I would never have thought to make it a curved piece.


----------



## widdle

Woah..Todds goin off..not sure i got the cajones to make that many cuts..i suppose i should cut up some cardboard..

and thanks for the snipping tool..got it..


----------



## widdle

edit..i think i figured it out..


----------



## ToddJB

> Left gives the illusion that it s just the one corner section holding the whole thing up, and the right that it s floating… so far almost everyone I ve asked has said the same thing…
> 
> - Mosquito


I agree with the masses.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Widdle mastered that one pretty quick!


----------



## TheFridge

I didn't know tony romo had red hair and was into woodworking.


----------



## bhog

Sweet, glad you got it.


----------



## 7Footer

> edit..i think i figured it out..
> - widdle


Friggin LOL, Widdle FTW. You just forgot to black out one of his teeth.

I think Todd's got a hell of an idea with the curved piece. That being said I'm more a fan of the symmetric look like Stef mentioned. That's a sweet looking slab though.


----------



## darinS

To go with Tony's post (#17918)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/12/nigel-willis-vibrator-death_n_5671791.html?cps=gravity


----------



## Mosquito

> I agree with the masses.
> - ToddJB


lol that's cheating!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh man Widdle. I was laughin so hard the wifey had to see.

You guys are on a roll today.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol wids. You found davids lost parts.

Lovin that greasebox too red. Hogs got them down.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos - I like the left. Floating computers are a thing of the past, don't you think?


----------



## Pezking7p

So if the IRS is trying to send me certified mail, am I being audited?


----------



## walden

Mos - You still have a desk top? Does it have a hand crank start? Those things are old…


----------



## walden

Pez - Usually so. Open it and don't let that butt hole pucker too much. Just tell yourself it's a check…

PS - If it makes you feel any better, I just found out I need a root canal.


----------



## ToddJB

> PS - If it makes you feel any better, I just found out I need a root canal.
> 
> - walden


Shouldn't eat all those oreos


----------



## chrisstef

If oreos cause root canals im effed.

Ill rock a full sleeve in a sitting.


----------



## walden

Shouldn t eat all those oreos

- ToddJB
[/QUOTE]

Ha! That's you my friend. Dentist asked if I was in a lot pain. I said no, can barely feel it. She looked at me funny and said, "You must have a high tolerance for pain." I told her about getting my right leg torn off at the knee and then a half second later at the hip and having to lay in bed to two weeks with only over the counter ibuprofen for the pain while I waited for surgery. I thought her eyes were going to pop out of her head. She then says, "The root canal should be no problem for you!"


----------



## Airframer

> Ha! That s you my friend. Dentist asked if I was in a lot pain. I said no, can barely feel it. She looked at me funny and said, "You must have a high tolerance for pain." I told her about getting my right leg torn off at the knee and then a half second later at the hip and having to lay in bed to two weeks with only over the counter ibuprofen for the pain while I waited for surgery. I thought her eyes were going to pop out of her head. She then says, "The root canal should be no problem for you!"
> 
> - walden


No one wants to hear you whine Walden… you had another leg. Just be happy about that and walk it… hmm.. hop it off!


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos - You still have a desk top? Does it have a hand crank start? Those things are old…
> 
> - walden


I have a few… I'm a little more demanding of my technology than a laptop can allow within any sort of "reasonable" budget… That and it's my other hobby; case modding lol

These are the case modding, or scratch build projects I've done so far. The mostly white one, I have a transparent LCD panel in the side panel, and that's what the bottom 3 images and the youtube link are


----------



## walden

Hahahaha! AF - I'm happy to say that after 7 years of surgeries and PT, my leg is back on and working great. The doctors did a great job and most people can't even tell. Thanks for the pep talk though…


----------



## walden

Damn Mos, those look great!!


----------



## bhog

Busted this thing out. Gonna do a couple top coats tomorrow then call it doneski.

I wonder if the hourglass on the end being on angle, then funky will drive Red crazy? Lol. A lesson in OCD.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Walden- you can't just leave us hangin with, "The one time I got my leg torn off." Do tell.

ps. I hope the story is as good as my buddy who lost a nut shoving the garden hose in his trunks.


----------



## walden

Red - An out of control snow skier plowed into me. They say the impact was about 80 MPH between the two of us. The good and bad of it was that he only hit my right leg, so the rest of me was fine. When he hit me, it twisted my foot in towards my body. When my knee got to about 180 degrees or more, the hip tore out, much like twisting the leg off a chicken or turkey. My leg was strung out beside me and was only attached by the skin. The doctor said that if I hadn't been so flexible, I would have seen my leg ski down the hill without me.

I can give you more details, but I don't want to make anyone barf.

You've got to tell us the nut story!


----------



## walden

Bhog - Looks nice. I do love cherry and seeing wild grain patterns. That thing is right up my alley. Nicely done.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Craziness. I don't know the nitty gritty of how the kid I knew growing up lost hit nut with the garden hose. But I think we can draw conclusions.

Poor kid got called uni-nut and solo-ball all the way through HS. I guess it's better than "hook." That kid supposedly had a candy cane shaped wiener.

Kids are so cruel.


----------



## Tim457

> So if the IRS is trying to send me certified mail, am I being audited?
> - Pezking7p


Not always but it's a possibility. I got a certified letter from them claiming I owed them money and all I had to do was gather the evidence showing that I didn't and send it back and I was done.

Is yours all done BTW, Red?


----------



## ShaneA

I would just like to point out that working for a living kinda sucks. Our operations manager resigned last week, and his last day is Friday. Well, long story short there goes most of my outside sales job, as I now get his get to do job too. Prolly not too big of a deal and a chance to move up, but I kinda liked the roaming around and sales end of it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, hopefully not Pez. PITA.

Tim- I got a certified letter in late April saying from the IRS saying that they received my audit response, and that I should expect a response in early June. Still haven't heard anything. Friggin IRS.

Looks slick Hog. Doesn't stroke my OCD one bit.


----------



## bhog

Thanks Walden.

Congrats, Shane ?

I dunno, I actually love my job.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, thats about right Hog. We will see. I liked my last role, so change will be tough.


----------



## walden

^Good lord. It's like the Incredible Hulk in street clothes!


----------



## walden

Hang in there Shane. What ever happens, good or bad, they can never take away your red stapler my friend.

PS - I'm post 18,000! I think your thread is a success Stef.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah gotta love em Red. You'll get your response sometime in the next year and then suddenly it will be urgent that you respond to them-you'll have something like 30 days to respond or face penalties.

On a better note, gotta go show the wife my O face.


----------



## Tim457

Shane, it does sound like there is plenty of silver lining in that cloud. Best of luck.


----------



## DanKrager

Widdle, here's a unique thought. In your original picture of the slab with crotch to the left, you have a blue tape line top to bottom. Consider moving the tape about 4" or so to the right so it goes full length almost entirely in the straight grain. Along that line make a mitered rip cut so the left side will "fold" down to become a "leg". Then you can do something funky for legs on the right side. The finished table will have the appearance of the slab sliding off the top onto the floor, almost like a waterfall, or melting wax. From the left side then, the table might have the appearance of a squared off solid log. 
Just a thought.
DanK


----------



## widdle

Mos..I like the pic on the right..

Nice hog..crane day..always a good time..
And the taper on the night stand looks good..whats the aux. fence on the tablesaw do ?


----------



## widdle

Dan..that is a good suggestion , for sure.. at one point or another i considered that, sort of a spin off of the waterfall style tables.. it's just a piece i have hung onto for myself for quite a while( probably 5 years ) and have had alot of thoughts on it and had good ideas from you guys and others to the point of over analysis/ paralysis type thing.. i guess it's easier to work on someone elses house or woodworking piece rather than my own..


----------



## bhog

Lol, I'm a fat bastard.

The aux fence is to steady panels or tops for a more accurate cut. Thanks man.


----------



## jmartel

Got a package in the mail from Dan today.


----------



## theoldfart

^ ooo, shiny!


----------



## Pezking7p

48 minutes ago:


> On a better note, gotta go show the wife my O face.
> 
> - Tim


41 minutes ago:


> Shane, it does sound like there is plenty of silver lining in that cloud. Best of luck.
> 
> - Tim


 7 minutes of terror.

I'm really hoping it's all good in tha hood with the IRS. To be honest I don't keep great records, but my taxes are pretty simple.


----------



## bhog

Lol^ prob took 3 mins to and from the destination.


----------



## Pezking7p

I spent 2 freaking hours tonight trying to figure out how to put the lightbulb in my wife's car's headlight tonight. The little back cover twists on, and has a electrical plug that connects to it. It turns out when you plug in the connector it makes it impossible to twist the cover on, and even after you remove the electrical connector the cover won't screw on until you insert a bulb and then remove the bulb, all while not installed in the car. Brutal.


----------



## bhog

^ gotta be smarter than what you're working with , Dan. Jus- sayin.


----------



## Pezking7p

Everyone knows I'm not the brightest headlight on the freeway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

AF, you funny MF'er. Smoke yet you pansy? Made it to day six?

"7 minutes of terror." - HAHA!

Nice table Hog.

Condolences/congrats Shane.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Taking a pallet apart last night. Started looking at it and grabbed the #4 to knock the roughness off. Kind of a crappy picture but it turned out to be red oak.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I spent 2 freaking hours tonight trying to figure out how to put the lightbulb in my wife s car s headlight tonight. The little back cover twists on, and has a electrical plug that connects to it. It turns out when you plug in the connector it makes it impossible to twist the cover on, and even after you remove the electrical connector the cover won t screw on until you insert a bulb and then remove the bulb, all while not installed in the car. Brutal.
> 
> - Pezking7p


What is really funny is, it took a team of 11 people and 26 robots just 18 minutes to build the whole damn car.


----------



## 7Footer

Are you East coast folk keeping your heads above water? I saw some stuff on the news this morning that NY got 13.5" of rain in the last 24 hours….. wtf? That's nuts, they were trying to compare it to our rainfall here and the most that PDX has ever got in a 24 hour period was 2.7".

jmart has The Thirst for Dan…..


----------



## jmartel

Super foggy out today. Space needle looks like a UFO floating since the legs are obscured.

7'er, The east coast always gets more rain than the PNW does. Not sure why anyone would compare it to our area of the country. We get a lot of DAYS with sprinkling, but not much rain measurement wise.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Had to bust out the JayT schpecial schmoover.


----------



## chrisstef

7 - it rained like a bastard down there Tuesday night and yesterday. It seemed like most of southern jersey and long island took a good beating. We stayed out of it here in CT. Musta kicked out to sea.

2.7" in 24 hours? That's it? You west coast pansies. We'll catch that in a 2 hour thunderstorm. I think its pretty cool when it rains that hard.

I wonder how Jim (Boatman) made out with all that rain, I think he's on Long Island.


----------



## theoldfart

My rain guage stopped at 4 1/4", the river near my house rose 4' in just couple of hours!


----------



## 7Footer

^^You think it's kewl, you're weird brah.. I like some thunder and lightning but for me rain gets old quick.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You called Stef weird.


----------



## chrisstef

I will never deny my weirdness. Im a few French fries short of a happy meal that's for damn sure.

Im off, I gotta get some dryer parts and try to land us another job. I may need some technical motor expertise later. We've got an older dryer that I need to hook up to see if it works. Last time we used it was like 6 years ago but we'll need it in the new house. I think wifey tried to dry a comforter in it last and it wouldn't spin. While im gone you guys think of what might have happened and how it could be fixed. I checked the belt and its still there, it also spins freely by hand.


----------



## TerryDowning

Rain is good (when you get it and as long as you don't get too much) we haven't had 2.7" all year.

Ship some of that water here, we need it!

Santa Clarita, CA Rainfall totals









source = http://www.santaclaritaweather.com/


----------



## carguy460

Crazy stuff still goin on around this thread, just as I suspected…seems like everyone is packing up and moving too!

Add me to the moving list - 365 days ago I got canned, had to take a crappy job while I licked my wounds and recovered from the job (and ego) loss. This tuesday I flew to Philly (got to see the start of the crazy rain you guys are talkin about) and was offered a job making more than I was before I got the axe last year…Time to say bye to Northwest Missouri and hello to South Texas. Packing up the shop is NOT going to be fun…

That is all - carry on with the antics.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Congratulations on the new job Jason. To paraphrase Davy Crockett, "I'm going to Texas…and Missouri can go to…" You get the idea.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good to hear from you Jason. Bummed you moved so far away, but happy your on your feet again.


----------



## theoldfart

Congrats Jason, sorry about the shop move. Talk with Stefinski's shop move consulting firm. Probably get free advice!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good to hear you are doing okay Jason.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks for the well wishes - since the job loss last year I've been pretty much stagnant in the shop due to financial concerns and just really not feeling like I deserved "me time", but once I get moved and get the $ flowing again, I'm looking forward to some furniture builds…the wife says maybe some real furniture should be in our future instead of the particle board stuff, so I'm pumped.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^Always nice to get the green light on furniture. This opens the door to: shop time, tool purchases, and wood purchases. Good luck in Texas.


----------



## bhog

For points. No google.

I play my enemies like a game of chess.. Where I rest.. No stress.. If you don't smoke sess.. Lest

I must confess.. My destinys manifest.. In some goretex and sweats I make treks like I'm homeless.


----------



## TheFridge

Sometimes what the wifey wants the wifey gets. Especially if it's new furniture. Remodeling the bathroom from the ground up on the other hand…. Not so much.


----------



## JayT

Good luck, Jason.

Red, good to see the plane getting a workout-shavings look good, too. Did you have to open the mouth some more?

If you easterners don't want all the rain, send some to Kansas, please. Pretty much the whole state is still considered a drought area.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Hog high cool !


----------



## ToddJB

Hog -










What do I win?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ :-D


----------



## SASmith

Ready or not?


----------



## bhog

[ wrong buzzer ] sorry todd , while I would make her orgasm at least 6 times , that is not the artist.


----------



## bhog

Oh snap. Scott for the win.


----------



## SASmith

Takes me back to High School.


----------



## bhog

Hell yeah. That is a good album.


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks for the well wishes - since the job loss last year I ve been pretty much stagnant in the shop due to financial concerns and just really not feeling like I deserved "me time", but once I get moved and get the $ flowing again, I m looking forward to some furniture builds…the wife says maybe some real furniture should be in our future instead of the particle board stuff, so I m pumped.
> 
> - carguy460


Which of course leads to "Well honey, I would LOVE to build you that piece of furniture, but I physically can't unless I buy XXXX tool and XXXX tool. So I guess I'll just go ahead and order them now, ok?"

And in my case, it has also involved "Well that wood was such a good deal on craigslist, I should stock up so it's cheaper to build that furniture later too. Walnut is normally at least 50% more expensive than this.". Hence why my wood rack is 100% full and I have some more boards laying on the shop floor out of the way.

Luckily for me, I've been selling stuff I make recently, so I take all that money I make and put it directly back into buying tools/veneer/wood.


----------



## chrisstef

> For points. No google.
> 
> I play my enemies like a game of chess.. Where I rest.. No stress.. If you don t smoke sess.. Lest
> 
> I must confess.. My destinys manifest.. In some goretex and sweats I make treks like I m homeless.
> 
> - bhog


Ready or not here I come, you cant hide. Im gooona find you …...

Edit - damnit I was late. Was doing an estimate. Stupid work. Guy next door to my office was just bumpin Sheryl Crow. Would destroy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jay- I haven't modified that smoother one bit. Works great on swirly grain.

poor, poor bronzy


----------



## chrisstef

What did you do to that thing? Let it hibernate in your Midwestern cornhole? Its all tarnished brosif.


----------



## Pezking7p

My bronze is not looking hot. What do you do to keep it from getting so dull? (mostly talking about my LN block planes). I know I can always brasso it, but even after waxing, the bronze still turns dull within a few days.


----------



## jmartel

> My bronze is not looking hot. What do you do to keep it from getting so dull? (mostly talking about my LN block planes). I know I can always brasso it, but even after waxing, the bronze still turns dull within a few days.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Try using Nevrdull

http://www.nevrdull.com/


----------



## 7Footer

lolz, midwestern cornhole.

Fugees were so good, but man I always got pissed at what a racist ho-bag Lauren Hill is…. I'd still destroy her though (sexually).

I don't know how to keep bronze protected, but those Klinspor sanding blocks worked really well on cleaning up the lever cap on that infill I found, I used the medium to get it clean and the fine polished the shizzle out of it. It's only been about 4 months since but it still looks clean. I use nevr-dull too.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Red - what is the angle of the plane you got from JayT?



> My bronze is not looking hot. What do you do to keep it from getting so dull? (mostly talking about my LN block planes). I know I can always brasso it, but even after waxing, the bronze still turns dull within a few days.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Must be humidity. Send them out here for a test in a dry climate. I promise I'll return them!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Must be humidity. Send them out here for a test in a dry climate. I promise I ll return them!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I'll trade my plane for your planer


----------



## chrisstef

"Chris - weve got some block remaining that's in our way of a concrete pour on Monday. Can you get guys out here tomorrow"

Are you sh!ttin me? Its 4:30 the day before and you want me to rub my magic lamp and get guys out there tomorrow? People are funny I tell ya. I swear some general contractors think we've got a bullpen full of guys just waiting to be sent to work.


----------



## JayT

> Hey Red - what is the angle of the plane you got from JayT?


That one is bedded at 60 degrees.


----------



## theoldfart

^ client relations, BUT make 'em pay!


----------



## Hammerthumb

6o degrees? Too cool. I need one of them!

Know what you mean Stef. I always tell them my magic wand is broken and it costs to fix it!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I just got that no 4 in the mail. I'd never leave a tool in my cornhole that long. 
The bronze cleans up easy. Working on it now.

Renaissance wax helps with tarnishing. Lee Valley's is more reasonable than the brand name:
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=20090&cat=1,190,42950&ap=1


----------



## bhog

Yeah 7 , I never paid much attention to her racist ways. I agree I'd smash that azz.


----------



## Airframer

Or just save your money and stick with good old American Stanley steel..

So..
My boy has been stalking my coffee mug since he was able to crawl. Today I finally gave up and let him have a sip and figured he would be repulsed by the taste of it and never bother me about it again…. He liked it. #hesmysonafterall

So now I have to be extra careful with my coffee mug as he now thinks it's his now too.. piss.

On another note. Chantix is F'd up man. Had to quit taking that stuff it was makin' my brain do weird things. Went today and got one of those vaporizer setups. I still count it as not smoking. Either way I'm a grown ass man and don't have to justify it to anyone (Tony) except my wife lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ My best bud went nuts on chantix. He finally kicked smoking with….acupuncture. Or you could just grow a pair and go cold turkey. Doh.

This is the first LN I've bought off the bay. Low balled a "best offer." Cleaned up nice. Worth the $100+ I saved. 









LN is American….last I checked Eric.


----------



## Airframer

The steel was the important part there.. but anyhoo. Yah the Chantix did not play nice with me. I'm good with this new thing here. Basically the same as chewing the gum but… without the gum.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So the nicotine waffle stomped your weak little will….. I still love ya man. The constitutionally stunted need love too. Better luck next time.


----------



## theoldfart

^ two beer bravado here but, Tony kinda harsh man? Dudes trying'. I just got done with some steroid ragging side effects myself, not fun and ugly in the mirror.

Eric stick with it, you got a big load but you carry it well.


----------



## racerglen

AutoSol is another great one for laying down a polish and keeping it that way..
Eric, good luck Bro, YOU CAN DO IT !
(cause I can't…)


----------



## bhog

Eric, once you get your mind made up, you'll quit. Till then suck all the ******************** you please.


----------



## 7Footer

Red thanks for that link to the LV wax, I've wanted to get a can of the Renaissance stuff for a while but have a hard time forking out $20+ for a little can of that stuff. Maybe it's worth it though? I'd used a couple cans of the Johnson and Johnson and then moved onto Minwax, and the Minwax is considerably better than j&j, is that stuff way better than the Minwax or is it totally different?

edit: how hard was it not to cleanup those shavings behind the cleaned up LN? ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehe. Oh brother. My shop floor is covered with shavings right now.

I don't know how to explain the conservators wax. You can hardly tell it's there after haze and buff. Seems a little better suited for bronze.

Actually 7, I like minwax just fine for tools and cast iron tops. It builds and buffs more than any other paste wax I've used. Either way.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here you guys go:

Why is your shop so clean?

I concur.


----------



## Tim457

> 7 minutes of terror.
> - Pezking7p


Haha pez, kudos on that one. Wife wasn't even home yet actually, I was just going for a reference to office space to go with Walden's a few posts before. Negative points for missing those.


----------



## widdle




----------



## ToddJB

I'm so very pleased I taught you that.


----------



## chrisstef

Fuggin amazing widdle.


----------



## widdle

and i can finally start to correct some of this hurrendus spelling and grammer as well…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> and i can finally start to correct some of this hurrendus spelling and grammer as well…
> 
> - widdle


Leave it alone…this crew talks more gooder than anybody.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Me so ashamed.


----------



## bhog

Anybody near me have a hookup on walnut ply?


----------



## TheFridge

Hehe. Hehehe.


----------



## jmartel

Started the new paint job on the track plastics tonight. Nothing like waiting till the last minute.


----------



## Pezking7p

Is the paint expensive jmart?

Shaving porn:


----------



## walden

Good score Red! I can't believe I was 48 posts behind!


----------



## jmartel

> Is the paint expensive jmart?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Real automotive paint is, yes. I just bought some rattlecan from the local version of Walmart/Target for $30. It's for the race track. It will look good enough at 100mph.


----------



## walden

> It will look good enough at 100mph.
> 
> - jmartel


That's funny jmart. That's what I told my insurance company when they found out I wasn't getting the hail damage fixed on the car.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, you find out what was wrong with dryer? Motor still runs, right?
If the drum spins freely the belt is not where it belongs. The motor has such a mechanical advantage to the drum, the drag should almost prevent turning the drum by hand. The motor usually has a tiny pulley on it, and it can be pretty sensitive to any misalignment, which could be caused by slippage on the drum (not usually grooved) under heavy load. The belt would still look tight on the drum, but it's probably off the motor pulley. Our dryer is 46 years old and finally had to break down and put a belt on it… 
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kevin, I am confident that Eric gets my humor and knows I wish him all the luck in the world achieving his goal. He is one of the best ballbusters we have and my taunts are meant to make him smile during his endeavor. I've got nothing but love for him and bear no malice to anyone here except Bhog because B is a d!ck.


----------



## Airframer

B to the D Tony.. B to the D for sure.. I do enjoy my daily demotivationals from you. They have really helped in getting me to quit.. quitting that is.

On another note… I was sitting here just now with Pink Floyds brick in the wall playing in the background and it hit me….. That is a damn Disco song! I'll be damned if the Floyd wasn't playing Disco! Listen to it.. once you hear it you can never un hear it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Rolling Stones made some disco songs, too. Listen to miss you and tell me that's not a disco song.

Music is awesome.


----------



## jmartel

Got the track wheels on to make sure I did everything correctly. Don't want to find out at 150mph that I put wheel bearings in incorrectly. I may have taken a nearly 3 digit mph test run this evening to make sure.


----------



## john2005

I had a rude awakening last night. I was hangin with the boy out in the shop. He was pounding on his little bench and I was peacefully painting cabinet doors…that won't end. I hear a crack and an "uh oh". 
What is it buddy?
I broke my hammer (cheap plastic one, not the mallet we made)
Well bring it here and I will see if I can fix it for you, as I start looking for my epoxy
No, momma has to fix it.
No, it's ok, we can do it here buddy.
No, mom has to do it and away he ran.

Reflecting on this, I realized that we spend a lot of time in the garage together, but he is usually doing his thing, and I am doing mine. We don't do much stuff together. I have decided that I need to fix that. It made me really appreciate what Eric is doing with the bench build and his boy. Eric, I applaud you and encourage you to keep on. I'm gonna get off here and go build something with my boy


----------



## theoldfart

There are some good dads on this thread, please continue.


----------



## Pezking7p

> There are some good dads on this thread, please continue.
> 
> - theoldfart


Amen to that. Wish I had as good a dad as all that.


----------



## chrisstef

DanK - I haven't plugged it in yet but will this weekend. Ive got a fear that the motor is cooked though. A 200 lbs comforter may have roasted it years ago. I had the pigtail all pulled off to run my generator in a pinch so I had to find the lugs and rewire the cord last night. Ill take a peek at the motor pulley. The drum spins my hand but not free wheelin style. I gotta put a little umph behind it. Its an old dog of a thing but its free at the moment and id rather not have to cough up any cash for a new one.

Its Friday girls.

Good stuff John. A goal of mine is to involve Nathan in the shop building process once we get started. Gonna be tricky but if AF can get his midget to work I think I can get mine too as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friday.


----------



## ToddJB

Yesterday Jack was running around the yard naked - typical Thursday.

An odd car driving by catches his eye. So he climbs up his play fort thing to get a better look at this odd car that is just slowly creeping past the house.

He gave them a bit of a show:










The odd car that he was so interested in - GoogleEarth Mapping Car.

We'll be checking that pic out in the next few weeks.

Think we could sue Google for Voyeurism? Ha.


----------



## chrisstef

I can only hope that Jack made it to the big time with his fine show of "idontgiveaufck". Kids a rock star!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## jmartel

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be on Google maps when they release this year's street views as well. Saw the car on my way home from work one day.


----------



## ToddJB

They only do an annual release? I figured they just updated as they got new footage.


----------



## jmartel

They do, but they haven't updated the area I was in since 2011. I meant I am just waiting for this current timeframe of photos.


----------



## ToddJB

I think the new pics are up. You're number 18, right?


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl ^. That link's full of funny.

Packing up all the lumber tonight. That will be the last of the shop. 2 weeks until closing and im feeling the time crunch.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! Todd that's hilarious. Would be funny as hell if you google your address and click street view that there's naked mini-todd just mean mugging the google car. The link is good stuff too, it's funny too that about 20 of the 25 of them are in foreign countries. I love that one of the shirtless dood running down the bear with a bat.

I swear I need to cover my shop floors in thick rubber mats or something, I go downstairs last night to find my router on the ground, one of the handles busted completely off. I'd had it clamped upside down to the bench as a makeshift router table the night before, but I had unclamped it… Not sure if the cat was cruising around and maybe jumped from/to the bench and knocked it off or what, seems a bit heavy for her to be able to knock it off but it was real close to the edge… It still works but only has one handle, I guess I'll have to make a new one, luckily it wasn't the handle with the power control on it…. Maybe i need those safety rails for all my tables/benches like they have at the bowling alley.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Stef, almost there.

That sucks 7', sorry to hear it.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn that sucks 7. You got a case of the dropsies bro. Planes and now routers. You really need to rid the shop of the bad juju brother. Burn some sage or suttin.


----------



## chrisstef

post CPR


----------



## 7Footer

Seriously. I think I'm gonna bring my Buddha down there and set him up next to my wooden peace fingers. Light some Nag Champa or sumthin', burn something! Ya smell me.

I might have a shop move coming soon though, wifey decided it's time to remodel our entire basement this winter. So that would mean the shop would move to the garage, I told her if that's the case she's giving up all rights, no car parking in there, and I'll have to get some real dust collection going.. It's good and bad, the bad is that the garage is cold as a witch's tits in the winter and hot as hell in the summer, good is the electrical panel is in the garage and I can very easily run some wires and get 220, re-do all the lighting, and tape/mud/texture & prime the garage, something I've wanted to do for a real long time. Also means I have to buy one of those outdoor sheds to keep all of my yard and garden crap in.


----------



## Mosquito

> It still works but only has one handle, I guess I ll have to make a new one, luckily it wasn t the handle with the power control on it…. Maybe i need those safety rails for all my tables/benches like they have at the bowling alley.
> 
> - 7Footer


Or… build that one into a router table, and buy a new one for hand work


----------



## walden

That reminds me of a story. I was dating this woman and on I think it was the third date, I invited her to my place for dinner. It was the first time she had been here. About two seconds after she walked in, she went over to the workbench, looked at the tools and said, "I don't date men that play with toys. If you want to date me, all this sh!t has to go!" I literally walked her right to the door and told her to have a good night. Never saw her again.


----------



## jmartel

The solution is simple. Retrofit your shop with trampoline floors. Plus it would make working more fun. You can jump from machine to machine.

Walden, you should have at least slept with her first. Did everything you have wanted to try but is so nasty that you couldn't look her in the eye anymore, and then give her the boot.


----------



## walden

Yes, but talk about causing major snipe problems! Haha.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Yes, but talk about causing major snipe problems! Haha.
> 
> - walden


Snipe? You think she would mess with your planer after mudbhogging her?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Walden, you should have at least slept with her first. Did everything you have wanted to try but is so nasty that you couldn t look her in the eye anymore, and then give her the boot.
> - jmartel


 - Your amateur status is showing.


----------



## 7Footer

Man yeah Walden that girl deserved a good rogering, and then the old never call her back.

Ackrite biatch -

I just wanna put my d!ck on your shoulder
So you can put it on your mind later on
Take that d!ck off your shoulder
And put it in your mouth
Drink the evidence
And hide the d!ck behind your head
The police is comin'
It's called ten
Put dis d!ck behind ya head!


----------



## ToddJB

I'm in a punch throwing mood.


----------



## chrisstef

When I get in those moods this songs helps me Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I feel ya Todd.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here is how they remove concrete in the middle of a casino.










Wouldn't want to get my foot caught under it!


----------



## ToddJB

That's how they remove card counters, too, correct?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Paul! Ive never run one of those Brokk's or seen one on site that weve worked but they are badass. Remote controlled excavator = awesome.

The concrete cutter I use has a couple and he said one of those little ones runs like 150k brand new.


----------



## ToddJB

And Stef, thanks. That really provided me the with zen I needed.


----------



## chrisstef

My pleasure buddy. Usually I crank that up in the car and drive like an asshole for about 15 minutes and then im cured. Peace and quiet never works for me when I get the "throat punches". I gotta expunge it from my system through some hate music.


----------



## Hammerthumb

They don't use them to remove the card counters, but they do use them to dig the hole for them.

That one is up on a mezzanine level that they are demoing. Followed the path back to the service elevators where I found that they had to make a 25ft ramp to get it down a couple of stairs.

It is a cool machine, but I didn't get a chance to see it in action.


----------



## chrisstef

Beats a jackhammer that's for damn sure. Those gotta rattle the balls out of the place though.


----------



## walden

Pez - The snipe comment was in reference to the trampoline floor idea…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff from the kiddos. Glad my kids aren't the only streakers.

John- I feel ya. Work isn't the only reason I've slowed down this year in the shop. I got pretty consumed reworking my shop last year and I wasn't spending enough time with the kids….so I had a priority check of sorts.

I keep reminding myself that my shop will always be here at my house…..my children will not.

Ehh, I've been awake about 30 hours…think I'm just gonna tough it out till this evening.


----------



## walden

jmart - When you get to my age, you cut your losses as soon as you can because you have enough experience to know how crazy and scary those women can become.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have an agile thinker Walden. I dig it.


----------



## jmartel

> jmart - When you get to my age, you cut your losses as soon as you can because you have enough experience to know how crazy and scary those women can become.
> 
> - walden


It's all good. I married the first semi-sane girl (no girl is truly sane) I found so I'm done with that mess.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez asked me about my work schedule… and I forgot to reply so here goes:

I work whats called a railroad extra board. Basically we are the fill in guys for all of the people with regular hours or assignments. When I get off work, I got to the bottom of the list (extra board), and get 10 hours rest before the RR can call again. Most of this summer they have called within an hour of being "rested."

Days like yesterday are the ones the burn me…...when the RR doesn't call all day. I can look at all the vacant assignments on the cpu and see that I'm lining up for a night run/job. But I'm the kinda person where, if I slept a full night, I can't take nap….I'm just up. I try to sleep, and just lay there for hours.

When that happens I end up staying up for 24-30 hours. It'll put bags under your eyes.

It all goes by seniority. The only reg hour jobs I can hold right now would be a big pay cut, I still with the extra board for now so Heather can stay home. Its the highest paying, and we still get a daily minimum when the RR doesn't call.

Sorry for the boring post, but it's so different than anyone else's job, I feel like I have to explain.


----------



## palaswood

Thats a hard schedule dude. But you gotta stack money when you can.


----------



## jmartel

Either way, I'm blaming you, Red, when I get stuck behind a train.

And woohoo. Weekend inspection tomorrow. It's been a couple months so I almost forgot what it was like. Almost.


----------



## walden

An update on the insurance issue on the tear drop: I'm not sure what happened, but my ins. company had a change of heart and approved the hail damage estimate AND didn't total the thing out! I'm a very happy camper right now!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Walden! Tear drop lives!


----------



## ToddJB

Happy camper - I get it. Does that mean they just cut you a check?


----------



## jmartel

Sweet. Do you have any photos of the teardrop? I seem to remember you may have posted them in this thread a while back (and several thousand posts ago), but I'm not sure. If I had room, I'd love a little travel trailer. Or at least an enclosed cargo trailer set up so that way I can camp in it as well.


----------



## walden

Yes they do! Todd - Not sure if you are in the market, but there is a guy in Boulder selling some Lie Nielsen chisels and a 16 inch back saw never used for 10-15% off retail. A guy in Pueblo is selling eight Lie Nielsen planes (all bronze 20 years old NOS in the box) for 10% off retail. I've been trying to get the Pueblo guy down to more like 20% off to make that drive worth it.


----------



## walden

Jmart - Here she is:


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet deal, man. That's great news. LN chisels, yeah I saw them on CL. I can't justify swinging that kind of cash for chisels at this point.


----------



## walden

I don't blame you. The Pueblo guy had both the right and left hand 95 edge planes I was interested in. Not sure how much I would used them and the drive a lone would cost $40-50.


----------



## walden

I might have a lead on the 30 inch wood jointer plane. I go to look at it tonight.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Interesting about the LNs Walden. 20 yr old LNs retailed less….so really he's making money? ;-)



> Thats a hard schedule dude. But you gotta stack money when you can.
> 
> - palaswood


It has its ups and down Joseph. If the money and bennies weren't so good, I wouldn't be doing it. It's an honest living. If I keep meeting my financial goals….I won't be working nearly as much later in life.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

In my 1995 LN catalog, the no 95s were $110. Bargaining tool;-)

The no 62 was only $145. Some folks who had these planes for awhile are making a buck on inflation I guess.


----------



## walden

No doubt Red. I was trying to get them at 20 off, which would be good for me and he would still make money, but he has decided he wants eBay prices now. Good luck.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, ebay takes 10% and there is more risk than in person.

LN deals are out there. Just have to be patient. I got that no 4 for $220 ($130 off retail)...otherwise I wouldn't have bought it. I might have to let you in on some of my secret places.


----------



## chrisstef

Lumber loaded and even better news …. That old dryer runs! I needed a tiny win like that to turn the tide a little bit. Little things baby, little things. Waldens brought that good juju around.


----------



## walden

^Nice Stef!


----------



## 489tad

Good juju in the air! Maybe there's enough around to get some nice nice time in! 
I set up the Rockwell lathe tonight. I turned a crappy little b-ball bat. Some guy is looking at it this weekend. Next week I'll set up the big jet lathe and have some fun. 
Later girls.


----------



## jmartel

Think I can fit any more wood up there? I might have to actually build something soon to make some room for more wood…


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, that schedule kinda sucks. So they could call you any time? That would be the part that drives me nuts. Ok, been up for 24 hrs time to sleep. Nope, gotta go drive a train. What about personal time? Can you turn down a shift, like if you're drunk or can't stay awake?

In reality though I would like that schedule because I like to get some time by myself, which is hard when mrs pez is always here with me.


----------



## 7Footer

^I'll come take some off your hands so you can go buy more, I'm sure that would ease your mind about your overflowing wood rack.

Hopefully this guy can bring some more good juju Stef. He lost a couple toes at some point duing my college years, but he'll be safe in the shop.










Raise the roof.


----------



## chrisstef

You should be good now homey ^. Peace and unity.


----------



## August

> Jmart - Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - walden


That's my dream bug out trailer men. Very nice


----------



## Airframer

August - It's easier than you think. Just Google Harbor Freight Trailer Camper Plans and with your skills you could have one in a weekend!

http://www.truckwithaheart.com/teardrop.htm

http://www.instructables.com/id/Teardrop-Trailer/


----------



## jmartel

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## walden

> That s my dream bug out trailer men. Very nice
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Haha! Very nice.

It's a lot of fun. I lived out of it for four months last year on a road trip. I used a total of $5 worth of propane in that time running the stove. I also have a 100 watt solar panel that recharges the battery in about 4 hours. Pretty self sufficient outfit.


----------



## jmartel

Nice. My wife eventually wants to take like a year off and travel around North America. I figured we'd probably buy a travel trailer or a Sprinter based RV or something if that happens.

Besides, I need to visit more National parks to add more posters to my collection. I decided to start picking up a vintage reprint national park poster whenever I visit a new park. I've only got 2 so far, but I've got 3 or 4 posters to buy for parks I've already gone to.

http://www.rangerdoug.com/posters


----------



## john2005

A friend of mine helped me out at the auction the other day. They had some lumber. One lot was two stacks of oak, 10-12" widths and approx 5-6' long. Both stacks were 8/4 and 2' high or so. Can you say bench build. Went for 275. I just ended up with this measly old walnut. 3 7' boards, 2 6' boards and one 9' board. 2 are 6/4 and the others are 8/4. The narrowest one is 10" wide. 60bucks baby!!! Deals like that don't come by here often.

They look funny as I just brought them in from the (much needed) rain.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohh….congrats on the walnut. It's the good stuff.

Pez- we can "layoff" sick, personal,...whatever within reason. Lotta guys get crazy calling in and get into trouble. I don't layoff very much because it doesn't pay too well. If I need, I have fmla for the wife's health stuff, and they can't touch that.

The lifestyle is tough on the social, personal, beer drinking life. (why do you guys think your my only friends?...lawl.) We can't really plan a bbq for next friday or something. Don't know if I'll be working! However, during the recession, the RR wouldn't call for days…..and that's when my woodworking exploded. I wasn't about to sit around on my arse.

We're all used to it by now. I rarely have a weekend off, but it's kinda nice going places on a weekday when no ones out. Anyway, went to bed a 7pm called back at 1am…. choo choo.

"Make the money, don't let the money make you,
Change the game, don't let the game change you."


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah there's no way to plan around that work schedule.

Work has been calling me all night, haven't slept yet. I swear if they call me back again I'm going in there and ruining their night.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

These are awesome.

Horrible Baby photos


----------



## August

> August - It s easier than you think. Just Google Harbor Freight Trailer Camper Plans and with your skills you could have one in a weekend!
> 
> http://www.truckwithaheart.com/teardrop.htm
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Teardrop-Trailer/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Airframer


Men I have to look into this 
Thanks bud 
I already have a 5×10 trailer that I can use for frame.
I took a class in TN and there were 2 guys that had similar trailer.
Ever since then I wish I had or have one.
Teardrop trailer brand make good looking ones,.
But cost way to much.


----------



## August

> That s my dream bug out trailer men. Very nice
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> Haha! Very nice.
> 
> It s a lot of fun. I lived out of it for four months last year on a road trip. I used a total of $5 worth of propane in that time running the stove. I also have a 100 watt solar panel that recharges the battery in about 4 hours. Pretty self sufficient outfit.
> 
> - walden


Nice men,
You see everytime I take one of this certification class,
It's in a nice wooded area and tired of spending nights in the truck.
A trailer like that is what I need.


----------



## walden

They are perfect for that. Sometimes I don't even unhitch the thing. Just jump in and sleep and leave in the morning. It's also nice to just pull over at lunch time and pop the kitchen open and make something.

Keep your eyes peeled in the used market. A lot of baby boomers are buying them new, using them for a season and realizing they are too small for their taste. They then sell them at a significant discount.

Just be careful, everybody on the planet will be your new best friend. No matter where you take a tear drop, someone wants to talk about it and take a tour. I enjoy it, but a lot of people have sold theirs because they hate that they can never be alone.

Just stay away from the Little Guy brand. I have heard some horror stories of the bodies shearing off the frame while going down the highway.


----------



## DanKrager

Here's one August style....
DanK


----------



## August

Nice one dank
Yes I would like that LOL


----------



## jmartel

Paint is all finished up and ready for tomorrow. Too bad the nose fell off that stool and scratched some of the front of it up already. Oh well.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks good jmart, nice work.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks good from here, jmart. Get a pic when she's all together.


----------



## DanKrager

Don't worry, J. No one sorting through the wreck will notice the nose scratch. Prolly can't even see it from five feet away! That looks so crisp! Good luck with it as you zip past the competition this weekend!
DanK


----------



## 489tad

JMart. Drive fast no one will notice. Good luck!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

One of my coworkers made the 5 o'clock news. Plenty of sensationalism involved, of course.

http://www.ketv.com/news/racially-motivated-incident-carries-little-punishment/27436260#!bEJakS

Knucklehead. Doubt he'll still have a job. Sad way to move up in seniority.


----------



## jmartel

> Looks good from here, jmart. Get a pic when she s all together.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep. Will do later tonight after we get to the track. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to secure a ride for my sorry ass, so I have to ride the bike out and have the wife follow in the jeep with all my crap. Once next season rolls around I'll have a hitch and not have to worry about this again.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow red.


----------



## walden

Go big or go home… My new Roubo frame saw blade came today. I placed a dovetail saw next to it to show size. 4 inches tall, 4 feet long! 3.5 PPI.


----------



## Airframer

I want to build one of those SOOOOO BAD!!!!!!!

Awesome man!


----------



## walden

Haha. I here ya AF. I bought the big one since it was official size of what was used in the 1700's. I Also have a 2 inch x 28 inch blade to make a smaller one. Hardware was like $57. Hardware with the 4 foot blade was $129. Pretty good deal if you ask me.

Also found out my quarter set of hollows and rounds will be ready next Saturday!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> One of my coworkers made the 5 o clock news. Plenty of sensationalism involved, of course.
> 
> http://www.ketv.com/news/racially-motivated-incident-carries-little-punishment/27436260#!bEJakS
> 
> Knucklehead. Doubt he ll still have a job. Sad way to move up in seniority.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Damn lucky the family he did that to wasn't carrying. They would have been within their rights to drop the stupid bastard right where he stood.


----------



## walden

I agree with Tim. That guy is luck to be alive. Idiot.


----------



## Buckethead

750 posts to cach up on? Nah. Bumpski


----------



## Pezking7p

What an idiot. Must have been wasted or crazy. I got a kick out of "I thought he was going to come back with his gangster homies…"


----------



## TheFridge

Sometimes the gene pool weeds itself. And sometimes, it needs help.


----------



## Tim457

That is so cool Walden. You should put a 4' brass spine and oversized open handle on it just for fun.


----------



## August

Any idea in making a bench tool try ?


----------



## Pezking7p

That's a cool idea august. It could be really compact and portable.


----------



## August

Lol love the new avatar Dan..
No I don't know what I'm building.
I'm using google images and they have lots of them,
And trying to see if you guys have any advice

Edit 
Lately that I've been pretending to do wood working 
I've been noticing that tool is all over the bench,


----------



## TheFridge

It's nice to have a box of the common tools handy.


----------



## DanKrager

In my world, tools on a bench don't happen (for very long). It all started when I knocked a $400 belt sander off the crowded bench and broke it beyond economical repair. I had saved long and hard for that tool and I vowed to learn from that "stupid tax". All my tools would have a home within arms reach of the workbench and they would be returned there AFTER EACH USE. That meant the tills had to be as convenient as any bench based "surface storage" no matter how temporary. Even my pencils or other marking tools do not get laid down on the bench. I've leveraged the "don't lay the d#$% tool on the work in progress (to keep from damaging what I've just spent a lot of time working on)" mantra to "Put the blinkin' tool AWAY!" My bench design now does not have sufficient surface to lay a tool down (safely), yet it comfortably supports and holds work in progress. My assembly table has the needed flat surface, but the rule still applies. Somehow it's easier to keep the tools off that surface now.
Period.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

Spent time in the shop this morning making some progress on the baby roubo build. You can read more about that here

Then this afternoon after we picked him up from Grandma's house the boy and I picked out his vise hardware. Somehow this will become a leg vise and a wagon vise.. wish me luck lol.










And Tony I figured you would appreciate this… His favorite tool in my shop right now is my freakin' push broom. So it was time for him to get one his size to sweep up with 










You folks are quiet around here on the weekends.. whatdup wid dat?


----------



## walden

That's friggin awesome AF. You're a great Dad!

Tim: That would be very funny indeed!

Pez - LOVE the avatar. You are a funny bastard!


----------



## jmartel

Wasn't able to get everything put on before sunset, but here are some night shots of it all together.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I knew that guy from work was a knucklehead…..but …..wow. I'm told there is a lot more to the story, but ya.

Now you guys know why people nickname it Counciltucky….and why I don't live in city limits.

Anyway, ti's good to have a place for tools. I've thought about a little tool caddy like August is talking about. If anything, just to hold the tools I'm working with at the time and keep them from rolling off. Maybe I'll get around to it. But the 60 bones I spent on rubber mats at tractor supply was well worth it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good man Eric. Your makin me miss the days when Dawson was just a little squirt.


----------



## Airframer

Nice! Lawl.. He will be dating soon and That ^ pic needs to be sitting in the front hallway when he does.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh, I've got some doozies of each of them

Shoot, I just found this pic in the fb archives. Check that out, my first bench 5 years ago. Some high quality work going on there….Lawl. I don't think either of us knew what we were doing.


----------



## 489tad

Great shots of the kids. Red the question is can you still get a car in the garage? When mine is clean, yes. When the tile shop moves out Ill/my wife will be able to park inside again.


----------



## August

> In my world, tools on a bench don t happen (for very long). It all started when I knocked a $400 belt sander off the crowded bench and broke it beyond economical repair. I had saved long and hard for that tool and I vowed to learn from that "stupid tax". All my tools would have a home within arms reach of the workbench and they would be returned there AFTER EACH USE. That meant the tills had to be as convenient as any bench based "surface storage" no matter how temporary. Even my pencils or other marking tools do not get laid down on the bench. I ve leveraged the "don t lay the d#$% tool on the work in progress (to keep from damaging what I ve just spent a lot of time working on)" mantra to "Put the blinkin tool AWAY!" My bench design now does not have sufficient surface to lay a tool down (safely), yet it comfortably supports and holds work in progress. My assembly table has the needed flat surface, but the rule still applies. Somehow it s easier to keep the tools off that surface now.
> Period.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


That's actually true there Dan
Hmm I'm still trying to figure out where is a good place to make this ,
Tool cabinet in the garage.
Thanks for advice. And sorry about your sander.


----------



## August

> Ya, I knew that guy from work was a knucklehead…..but …..wow. I m told there is a lot more to the story, but ya.
> 
> Now you guys know why people nickname it Counciltucky….and why I don t live in city limits.
> 
> Anyway, ti s good to have a place for tools. I ve thought about a little tool caddy like August is talking about. If anything, just to hold the tools I m working with at the time and keep them from rolling off. Maybe I ll get around to it. But the 60 bones I spent on rubber mats at tractor supply was well worth it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red I was looking around here in LJ site there's a lot,
But men they look way to nice to be a tool caddy.


----------



## john2005

Family garage sale time turned out in my favor. Usually I try to get out of it. He had other good stuff, but he wasn't too anxious to part with any of it. 30 bucks for what you see here.










The #5C has almost no blade or jappaning left and is a t16, but should clean up nice otherwise.


----------



## racerglen

Prety descent haul for 30 !


----------



## jmartel

Here's a shot the wife got when I was heading out for the first session.


----------



## ToddJB

Bike looks good. You look hot.


----------



## jmartel

Yes, it's hot and humid today. And I'm in all leather. Quite hot.


----------



## chrisstef

Killer haul john. Plenty of goodies for 30 bones.

My shop may be empty but the rust lust continues. Got this off the bay. Description said 17 1/2". Well its really 13 1/2 at the plate +4" of handle. Appears to be cut down quite a bit so i think ill doctor ot all up and give it to my little buddy as his first saw.


----------



## walden

Nice haul John!

Good luck jmart.

Nice mini me saw stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Dble post


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dan- ya, I can still get the wife's minivan in that side of the garage. She only cares if its gonna snow….so that's the only time I worry about it.

John- some nice good there!

Sad days in Dogtown….

http://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-jay-adams-20140816-story.html

Real sorry about your bro-ski Widdle. Sad that he's gone….but grateful for what he left behind.


----------



## john2005

Stef, I like the idea of a "little dudes first saw". May have to start keepin my eyes open for stuff other than tonkas and fire trucks for him.



> Bike looks good. You look hot.
> 
> - ToddJB


He said his wife took the pic….


----------



## ToddJB

> He said his wife took the pic….
> 
> - john2005


He races motorcycles, he's not monogamous.


----------



## August

Well this is what I came up with so far nothing is permanent just a mock up what do you guys think?


----------



## bhog

Looks good. ^


----------



## chrisstef

I like it august. Handy lil tote.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Too much room for more tools. Either add more, or build a smaller tote. ;-)


----------



## Pezking7p

I love the handle, but I liked the tool separaters better on your last pic, this one has too much extra room for tools to slide around and hit one another.

Finally have all the FF and door/drawer frame pieces milled to size. Next step is route ring the profiles on the doors/drawers and assembling FFs. Test cuts on the router but set were vibrate-y. Need an hour or so to figure it out.

Wife's work had free tickets to a fancy picnic area at the local minor league game. Free food and free beer so that's what's up.


----------



## August

Thanks Bhog
Thanks Chris 
Smitty buddy LOL
I was planning on making one the size of the bench LOL

Thanks guys


----------



## KelvinGrove

The tote is looking good. As far as adding more tools, I have to switch back and forth from safety glasses to reading glasses so I'd need a spot for them. Even if I didn't need to switch, nice to have them handy. And my folding rule and my lefty/right tape measure would have to be in there someplace.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Not much happening today. I got to work on the # 5 a bit. All of the Japaning is gone so I took a Dremel tool and a wire brush to it. First coat of laquor is on and a second tomorrow. Moved some junk around trying to make room. I have an antique dinning room suite stored in the back and can't bring myself to put the time into cleaning it up and hauling it to auction.

And on yesterday's rust hunt my find was 32 golf clubs for $20.00. I cleaned up a couple of the heads today and cut them off. The plan is to make coat racks out of them. I figure that even with the lumber I need I will have less that $2.00 per head in them. We will see what I can get from them.

Only other thing was chopping a couple of mortises for girl child's new bed frame. These are the ones in the footboard post to take the rail hardware. Not planning on doing much with that the next two weeks. If I can get the footboard done I'll be happy.

Good deal on the saw Stef. I have my dad's old Craftsman tool box, bought in 1940 when he went to work at Martian Aircraft. I need to get it out and clean it up so I can use it in the shop. It still has the "TOOLS ARE WEAPONS! CARE FOR THEM PROPERLY" sticker on it.


----------



## widdle

Lookin good august. 
Thanks red.


----------



## SamuelP

Great stuff going on here.


----------



## August

Thanks Dan,
I'm actually gonna go back to that first pic.
Your right.
I'm gonna be doing what I want to avoid if i don't put the dividers. Thanks bud

Thanks widdle.
Thanks kelvin


----------



## Pezking7p

Went in to the shop tonight to work on setting up my router for the cabinet doors, and found a dead black widow sitting on top of my cabinet parts…I think sealing up the shop might take higher priority than I originally thought. The weird part is it was just sitting there, dead. It wasn't there 3 hours prior. I'm wondering if a wasp stung it and left it there.

Kinda freaking out because I reach into a lot of spider places in my shop.


----------



## KelvinGrove




----------



## jmartel




----------



## walden

Not good Pez. I had a brown recluse (sp?) spider crawl up my pant leg once in TN.


----------



## 7Footer

kids, kid-benches, brooms (a killer broom i might add, prob enough to give Tony a semi), stories of idiots being racist, tool totes, throwbacks, saws, rust hunting, biker boyz, spiders, hopefully it wasn't a female Dan, that's when you should start to worry.

Solid effort this weekend fellas. I can't believe your co-worker Red, that is unreal. It blows my mind at how much racism still exists, it's 20-friggin-14 for christ's sake.










Gonna crash. Yay Monday.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cool pic there 7.

Starting a new project. They would schedule start up at midnite on Sunday. Sombitches!


----------



## DanKrager

Black widows might make you pretty sick, but you can recover. Brown recluse on the other hand…well … let's just say it gets pretty ugly. A minor bite and you get a festering sore of dead stuff. Can last for years. A bigger bite and you will suffer greatly possibly losing extremities in the process even if you are otherwise healthy. I'll take a black widow bite before a brown recluse bite… just sayin'.

I spray my shop annually with Spectracide Bug Stop, a residual insecticide that lasts for 9 mos. After two years of carefully spraying corners and dark places, door sills, windows, etc, the bug and spider population was reduced to almost nothing. It is rare to see a spider or bug crawling about. If it's still moving, it's not moving fast and is clearly not going to last long. I also sprinkle Borax soap powder around the periphery inside and out.

It sure makes being in the shop more pleasant.
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Brown recluse bites in under pants region does now sound good! It was definitely a female black widow, and I will definitely be spraying something soon.

Monday. I had such high hopes for getting serious cabinet progress this weekend but no such luck.


----------



## ToddJB

Survived the first family of 4 (car) camping trip. We put up our 2 man backpacking tent inside of our taj mahal tent to keep Jack wrangled. Then we put up a pack-n-play on the other side for Addie. Then the wife, dog and I slept in the middle.










All went well, til about 4am when everyone decided to wake up and Jack was confused by his surroundings and wouldn't calm down. Solution - sleep on Dad's sleeping pad, while dad sleeps on the ground.










And this one had the best sleep of her life. Loves being outside.










Cold air and warm clothes must have been the trick. I'll be promptly moving her crib to the yard.


----------



## 489tad

^


----------



## walden

That's is great Todd! Jack will get used to it if you keep taking him. Addie sounds like a happy camper for sure!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - that's a great picture of you and the boy.

My father got bit by a Brown Recluse several years ago Pez. Had him messed up for quite a while. One of my foremen got bit by a Black Widow while I was working at City Center. One of the office girls had to give him IVs twice a day in our temp office. Didn't slow him down though.

Started a new project at midnight. Home at 2:30am. Back in the office at 6am. Monday sucks!


----------



## Pezking7p

haha, Todd. That's awesome.

Paul, that sucks. Why midnight? and why for only 2 hours?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Had to take the crew in for orientation and to get them started. My superintendent was on vacation in Romainia, so I was filling in. Only good thing is I live ten minutes from the strip. Back into the office at 6am. Got a lot of meetings today so I can't go home early. Mondays suck!


----------



## Pezking7p

I hear you on the Mondays sucking. I wish they would let me do my job instead of making me write reports and having meetings, most of which involve me explaining why my job isn't getting done. It's the most twisted little dance I've ever been involved in.

Anyone recommend an "Idiot's guide to band saws" or something similar? I'm not looking to peruse through 300 threads to glean some info, I'm looking for condensed details. I've been halfway looking for a bandsaw, but when I found out that 14" means the size of the wheels, and has nothing to do with how tall of a cut you can make, I realized I need to take a step back and do some more education. Anatomy, sizing guidelines, features, blades and blade types, common operations…that's kind of what I'm looking for.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, the average 14"er has a height of 6" on the cut. You can get risers for them that adds another 6", but people go back and forth as to if this is a good idea or not.

But I'm commenting mainly to say, when you get one, set it up exactly as  this video shows and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, Todd.


----------



## TheFridge

Got bit by a black widow. Thought I wasn't gonna wake up when I went to bed, but here I am! In all my glory.

Didn't know it was a black widow until later. One of those sweating bullets when it's 50 degrees outside kinda things.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I believe there's a "Bandsaw Book", let me check…

Yep, here it is:

http://www.amazon.com/Band-Saw-Handbook-Mark-Duginske/dp/0806963980


----------



## jmartel

Dan,

I can provide experience on the 14" Grizzly with the riser block. Does everything I ask it to. It won't cut as fast as a 17" saw, but it will resaw 12" Walnut with no problem. I can peel a 1/16" veneer off as well and have it almost perfect thickness all the way across.

And I'm done playing boy racer for this season. New tires would be another $300-400 I don't want to spend right now, and I don't have many free weekends left. None till October. Back to focusing on woodworking for the fall/winter.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd,

Thanks for the video link. Very helpful info.


----------



## ToddJB

jmart, are you using like 1/2" 3tpi for those kind of cuts?


----------



## jmartel

Yep. That's exactly what I'm using. And I have a 1/4" blade for curves as well. The 1/2" stays in the saw the vast majority of the time.

Set it up like the Snodgrass video shows and it will cut awesomely.


----------



## Pezking7p

So, I need a curve blade and a resaw blade? Do I need a separate blade for ripping? I guess a quick blade change machanism is important.


----------



## jmartel

I only use the 2 blades. The 1/2" will be the go-to blade for any straight cuts, as well as any curved cuts with a radius larger than about 3". I use the 1/4" for radiuses smaller than that.

If you are resawing, you will want to either buy or make an aftermarket fence that is at least 6" high. You can use the fence clamps that Rockler sells and make one that attaches to the stock fence. That's what I do.

http://www.rockler.com/universal-fence-clamps


----------



## palaswood

Hey guys im puttin together a tool box for my nephews, they're like 11 and 13. Theyre basically just into sports and I want to expose them to woodworking.

What would you say should or shouldnt go in there. I'm thinking hand tools here.


----------



## ToddJB

Joseph, it'll kind of depend on where their maturity level is, and if you'll be around to show them "How to", but here are some quick links on the topic.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodworking-tool-kit-for-kids.aspx

http://blog.lostartpress.com/2014/01/31/how-to-fit-up-a-boys-workshop/

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57862


----------



## KelvinGrove

Lots of good juju about the young ones on here. Reminds me of the bumper sticker that said, "Take your boy hunting…..instead of hunting your boy".

Joseph. At that age, success is important. What ever tools you start out with, make sure they have what they need to actually build something.


----------



## jmartel

I would think that a Hammer, cheaper fret saw, a screwdriver, and one of those cheap stanley plastic miter box things would be enough for them to do a lot of things.

Confession to make: When I was pretty little (i.e. 6 or 7) I remember my dad making me a little workbench and giving me a bunch of little hand tools to try and get me to be more handy and interested in building things. I think I probably used it once or twice and gave it up for video games and nerf guns instead.

So, there's still hope that they may turn into someone who likes building things later on in life, despite not taking to it as kids.


----------



## ToddJB

jmart, I'm in a similar boat with my youth. My Dad and brother are both amazing welders, my Dad always tried to teach us. One of us paid attention, and one of us wanted to play with ninja turtles. Now I'd love to be able to go back and learn.

I think for me it was an issue of learning a skill for the sake of having a skill, and not seeing the point or how it benefited me. Now, if Dad said, "Hey, lets build a go-cart from scratch" that might have gotten my attention. Who knows.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig the camping with kids shot Todd. You need a haircut bro.

215 miles today and way too much coffee. I cant even blink.

Hog moonlights as a ballerina on the weekends.


----------



## Pezking7p

My parents always had me doing home renovation projects as a kid. I resented them for every second of it. Now of course I'm exactly like them and I can't help but do DIY stuff all the time.

The moral of course is try to get them excited about it. I think every 12 year old boy wants a gokart, or a tree house/fort or something. I saw on here where someone made their grandson a sword from minecraft, kids love minecraft.


----------



## jmartel

Or, you can get him a 12 year old girl…


----------



## ToddJB

Haircut - Ha. My wife made the same comment this weekend. I've let my hair grow out twice, once in college and now. Most of the time it's a #2 clip over head and beard - among other places  But, I'm viewing this as my last hurrah, with long hair. I'm going to grow it til it can become an asset when we're out of toilet paper.


----------



## jmartel

I'm more of a #3 man, myself. Well, I prefer a #2, but I compromised with the wife at #3. I'm overdue at this point. Meant to do it before this weekend but didn't get around to it.


----------



## woodcox

http://theidiotgaloot.com/
Not up to date, but here you go Joe


----------



## Airframer

^^ I have been meaning to update that place. I have plans for it… just need time and motivation to do it lol.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep…#3 here as well…at least for the beard. the rest of it has a tendency to get shaggy…what there is left of it anyway.


----------



## theoldfart

#2 over all thats left ;-}


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm a waxer. Grip it and rip it baby. Nothing like a freshly waxed perineum.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Toddy boy- always enjoy your family shots and wit. Good man. Camping in the midwest is much different than CO. I won't do it with AC.

Nothing to report here. More choo-choo and experiments in sleep deprivation. Followed by beer and fajitas to my gut hurts.

Reminds me of Counciltucky's finest:




"I'll probably get ten years, so just give me beers til they get here"

Buenos noches Amigos.


----------



## August

Driving to Texas and take a look what I saw,


----------



## Airframer

Where at in Texas are you heading? I miss that state and can't wait to get back there. Looking like next spring sometime for me.

Oh and nothin' wrong with that Mobile Home you see there ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric:


----------



## walden

Nice August! I think you just found your bug out vehicle. Haha.

Anyone ever heard of a Grover Rocket Stove? As a camper, this thing looks very cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Eric, I had a buddy that wanted to quit smoking who was having trouble. He knew all the reasons to quit but he needed something that was a current tangible reason to get him through the day to day. He was a dirt bag climber and climbing cams are expensive, so every day (he was a pack a day'er) he didn't smoke he'd throw $5 in a jar and when he had enough he'd go buy a new cam. He needed a tangible reward to keep going. Just think if you did something like this how many miter boxes you could have.


----------



## walden

> I m a waxer. Grip it and rip it baby. Nothing like a freshly waxed perineum.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Does not surprise me one bit Pez…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Never heard of a "Grove rocket stove" but have heard of rocket mass heaters and rocket stoves. Same kind of thing maybe?


----------



## Pezking7p

> I m a waxer. Grip it and rip it baby. Nothing like a freshly waxed perineum.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Does not surprise me one bit Pez…
> 
> - walden


You're not surprised because that's how you always imagined my bits?

Todd, I think that way every time I go out to eat. Hmmm, a drink costs $7, a couple of those buys a chisel/saw/plane. It gets even worse when I add up lunches and the actual Friday night meals. I think I'm going to try to start bringing lunch to work. I'm just so lazy when it comes to bringing lunch. Maybe protein shakes would work…


----------



## Airframer

I haven't bought any cigarettes in 3 weeks and this e-cig thing costs roughly $10 a month so right now it is a compromise I am OK with. Some day I will be nicotine free but at least for now I am smoke free.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, its the power of a visual aid and actual allocation. Just thinking of what that money could do is not the same as putting that money towards something.

Grover Stove. Cool. But not very backpacker friendly.


----------



## theoldfart

Kinda like a vintage jet boil?

Btw, speaking of cams, don't want to think about the the full trad rack gathering dust !


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Todd, I think that way every time I go out to eat. Hmmm, a drink costs $7, a couple of those buys a chisel/saw/plane. It gets even worse when I add up lunches and the actual Friday night meals. I think I m going to try to start bringing lunch to work. I m just so lazy when it comes to bringing lunch. Maybe protein shakes would work…
> 
> - Pezking7p


Having the world's best wife has saved me ton of money. She packs my lunch every morning. $10 a day for 5 days is $50 times 50 weeks a year…..$2,500 a year for lunch? I can eat a hell of a lot of ham sandwiches for $2,500 a year!

I eat lunch out maybe once a month….and almost always with girl child. As for Friday nights….a frozen pizza, a six pack, and a movie from Netflix….out $15 instead of $50. (Plus another $50 if you go to a movie.) Every dime I can save is another I can buy tools with.

And for real cheap skate. I discovered that the gas station chain I stop at will refill your cup for 85 cents (some of them charge me a buck but others will often just say "see ya tomorrow" and not charge me anything) and they don't care what size the mug is. So, I have a half gallon pitcher I fill up every morning. And if you tell me that's too much soda I'll tell you everyone's got to have a bad habit….or bite me…your choice.

Anyway, that buck in the morning saves me about 4 or 5 trips to the soda machine each day. Call it $3.00 minus the dollar is saving $2.00 a day. Times 200 work days in a year….yep, I should be able to buy something around the shop with an extra $400.


----------



## ShaneA

I wonder if there is a connection between woodworking and being cheap…er "value oriented"?


----------



## Pezking7p

That's it, starting tomorrow I'm taking lunch to work. Daddy wants a band saw.


----------



## walden

A rocket stove is the size of a Coleman lantern and burns small sticks for fuel. They say they are so efficient that they make very little smoke. Cool car camping stove and no need to carry propane in the car.

Pez - It will blow you away how fast the money will accumulate.


----------



## Pezking7p

I usually eat fast food for lunch. I wonder how much to put in the jar. $4 per day?


----------



## TheFridge

Thereabouts


----------



## ToddJB

What do you spend on lunch verses the cost of what it costs to make lunch. Might have to estimate the later.


----------



## Pezking7p

I spend about $7 per day I think. Historically it's been very expensive for me to bring lunch to work, but thats when I was weightlifting and gaining weight, so it usually involved about a pound of meat and a bunch of veggies. I think I can get by for about $3 for lunch.


----------



## 7Footer

Freshly shorn. #1 all the way. Once my dome started receding a bit I started with a #3, soon went to a #2, then found a #1 1/2 and finally I'm happy with the #1. The nethers usually get a #3 or #4 though.

Making a little memento for the brazilian before she leaves next weekm.. found some cool Portland art and transferred it onto some Oregon Myrtlewood, I didn't like how light the first one was though so I traced over the 2nd with a super fine sharpie, no finish on the dark one yet but it looks way better.



















Thought about just putting a dong on it but decided to go with the more tasteful art in the end.


----------



## walden

Haha 7! Turned out great.


----------



## TheFridge

You just work the weiner into it somewhere. Like the lion king.


----------



## Airframer

You gotta do it bro.. No Balls. Ask yourself "What would bhog do?"


----------



## TheFridge

I don't know you. But I know you have a skinny weiner if you don't do it.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl. What would BHog do!


----------



## jmartel

> I don t know you. But I know you have a skinny weiner if you don t do it.
> 
> - TheFridge


And he probably sits down to pee.


----------



## August

> Where at in Texas are you heading? I miss that state and can t wait to get back there. Looking like next spring sometime for me.
> 
> Oh and nothin wrong with that Mobile Home you see there ;-)
> 
> - Airframer


Dallas area 
That truck was small


----------



## August

> Nice August! I think you just found your bug out vehicle. Haha.
> 
> Anyone ever heard of a Grover Rocket Stove? As a camper, this thing looks very cool.
> 
> - walden


Yeah but I need a v8 LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Geez Pez. I can't believe your so obsessed with woodworking. Spending all your extra cash on wood and tools. I can't relate.

Eating out is just a part of my job. When you are away from home 36 hours at a time, it's tough to live out of lunchbox for everything. I'm a fan of places like chipolte and panera, where it's better than fast food, but you don't have to be waited on. Tipping really adds up, and I can handle my own refills.


----------



## Pezking7p

7' - do eeet! Sneak it in little mermaid style.

I love chipotle and qdoba. I've got to figure out how to get the guy I eat lunch with every day on board with my plan.


----------



## chrisstef

Def gotta sneak a Hogan in there 7. Maybe on the end grain punch with a nail. The finish should soak in and make it stand out. WWBHD.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I wonder if there is a connection between woodworking and being cheap…er "value oriented"?
> 
> - ShaneA


Reminds me:

An Englishman, an Irishman, and a Scotsman go into a pub an order a round of pints.

When the bartender set them up everyone of them has a fly in it.

The Englishman pushes his away and orders gin

The Irishman laughs, dips into the foam for the fly, tosses it on the floor and drinks off half the pint.

The Scotsman shakes his head, grabs the fly out of the beer, gives it a big squeeze and says, "Spit that oot ya wee bastard!"


----------



## walden

^Haha. That must be where I get it from. My Scot heritage.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^Lawl

I think there's probably a pretty strong correlation between woodworking and being thrifty. I know that's half the reason for me. Buy a $5000 sideboard, or buy $500 in wood and spend some enjoyable time making something with my hands? Not a tough decision for me.


----------



## jmartel

That's how I got into it. I'm a cheap bastard. I want custom solid wood furniture, but at Ikea prices. So, here I am.

And here's a video from Sunday.






Also, I got a nail in my rear tire this morning as I was leaving for work. In my good street tires, of course. So I had to turn around, swap out wheels, and go to work. AND I had no less than 3 people merge into me on my 25 min commute. Assholes.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jmart, After all my years on the road…and all the drivers training I have done…and all the stories my truck driver dad (and other relatives) told me…I am qualified to observe the following:

The average motor vehicle driver could not drive a stump up a goat's ass with a sledge hammer.


----------



## jmartel

Yep. That's something you figure out quick on a bike. Whether you learn from it or whether you become the bug on the windshield is another thing.


----------



## KelvinGrove

My theory is simple:

All vehicles should have two buttons.

The first button activates your "stupid trick light". If you do something stupid you push that button as soon as you realize you made the mistake. A light on top of your vehicle then starts flashing. That tells other drivers "he knows he made a mistake and is apologizing for it".

If your "stupid trick light" does not activate within 15 seconds of doing something really dumb, any other driver who observed the offense would be allowed to push the second button in their vehicle…..

The one marked *ROCKET LAUNCHER*

The IPM rate (idiots per mile) would plummet, traffic would clear up, and everyone left would be safer.

My idea may not be a good one but that never stops me from sharing.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang j. I saw 140s clocked at one point. That's fast. Looks like it was a pretty day.


----------



## chrisstef

No shop tinkering makes stef a dull boy.
7:00 phone calls make me cranky.
Hot pepper butter makes me poop lava.
I like fall weather.
Training someone how not to fall off a ladder seems counter intuitive to me. See Darwin.
Tony likes sheep but not for their wool.
Im in severe withdrawls from lack of rust hunting.
I need to go out and play golf.


----------



## Pezking7p

That downhill section looks like it'd put your balls in your throat. Makes me miss my motorbicycle.


----------



## chrisstef

Wouldn't be his first time ^


----------



## walden

Very cool jmart!


----------



## jmartel

> Dang j. I saw 140s clocked at one point. That s fast. Looks like it was a pretty day.
> 
> - ToddJB


I hit mid-150's on Sunday. Basically under 500rpms from topping the bike out completely in 6th with the current gearing.

This is corrected speed as well. Not the fake "165-170" mph that you see on most bikes. I had to drop my speedometer by about 10% to correct it.



> That downhill section looks like it d put your balls in your throat. Makes me miss my motorbicycle.
> 
> - Pezking7p


It's a much bigger drop than it looks on the video. About a 40 ft drop.


----------



## ToddJB

> This is corrected speed as well. Not the fake "165-170" mph that you see on most bikes. I had to drop my speedometer by about 10% to correct it.
> 
> - jmartel


Corrected Speed? Most speedos are not accurate?


----------



## Pezking7p

Most speedos are not accurate at the far reaches of their range. For that matter, most instruments are not accurate except over a small range to which they are calibrated. For instance, you wouldn't use a try square to build the frame for your house. Not really a great example but you get the point. Speedos aren't very accurate.


----------



## chrisstef

All this speedo talk is going to arouse Tony. Hes probably out on the beach right now looking for speedo pokeys.


----------



## ToddJB

Google "One sided man speedo" then see if you can find the pic of Red sporting one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work AF.

"He races motorcycles, he's not monogamous" - Damn. Fine. Work.

"Hog moonlights as a ballerina on the weekends." - Truth!

Looks great 7'.

WWBD - Amen and bless his heart.


----------



## chrisstef

Shouldn't have googled that Todd. Cawksock.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sheep and speedo scoping?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice vid Jmart, thanks.

You thought that Google session would turn out well?


----------



## jmartel

> This is corrected speed as well. Not the fake "165-170" mph that you see on most bikes. I had to drop my speedometer by about 10% to correct it.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Corrected Speed? Most speedos are not accurate?
> 
> - ToddJB


Not on motorcycles, no. Typically most motorcycles read about 8-10% high. Cars are usually only a little bit high. 2-3mph at 70mph for instance. My Jeep is actually 1mph low at 60mph. With the current gearing, mine was about 10% high. The good thing on my bike is I can modify the fuel mapping, speedometer calibration, error codes, etc. all with free software and a $10 cable. So I can upload a new fuel map every time I change something and get it close enough without having to go to a Dyno.

This is compared to most sportbikes that require a $400ish module to plug into the ECU to tune it. Unfortunately due to the new European regulations, the new version of my bike will brick itself if you try and modify the ECU.


----------



## chrisstef

I knew it wouldn't go well but im a glutton for punishment so I did it any way. Funny enough that the same images are taped onto the back of my office door. Guy 3 doors down thought it would be funny to adorn it with snippings from a male lingerie magazine. Not real sure where he scored the mag though.


----------



## jmartel

See if this works. I know Stef wanted to see a butt view.


----------



## walden

Most newer car speedometers are calibrated 4-5 MPH faster than your actual speed. It helps the manufacturers meet their EPA requirements by fudging the numbers a bit. The cops don't care because people end up driving slower than they think they are.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn, easy on the red beans and rice bro. Get any more ass and 7 will mistake you for a Brazilian and try to hump you.


----------



## walden

^I have to say the first view was much better…


----------



## jmartel

> Damn, easy on the red beans and rice bro. Get any more ass and 7 will mistake you for a Brazilian and try to hump you.
> 
> - chrisstef


More of me to love.

I was experimenting with different mounting points for the GoPro. I meant to turn it around and get a rear-view, but never ended up doing it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummm…... hmmm…. Yeah.


----------



## Mosquito

Honestly, it's a more interesting perspective than the windshield view, as you can see the rider dynamics in corners and what not, but with that said, little too low of an angle for my viewing pleasure lol


----------



## jmartel

Down to just $1k left on a loan. Meaning, if I pay nothing other than the minimum payments, it will be done by mid-October. Finally. It will basically be like getting a $500/month raise.


----------



## 7Footer

^Mos likes the double-ass view.

Brazilians are way more shapely and supple than that, I'd never make such a mistake.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Brazilians are way more shapely and supple than that, I d never make such a mistake.
> 
> - 7Footer


Of course we would have no way of knowing, since we've never seen a representative picture. Wink wink. Nudge nudge. Say no more!


----------



## walden

Congrats on the loan situation jmart! Paying off a debt is always a great feeling. Make sure to do a fist pump, pat your self on the back, something. Don't let it pass without some sort of non financial reward. It will motivate you to pay off other debts (including the house).

If I may, I suggest you put that $500 per month towards the next debt. You won't miss it. I paid off $68,000 in debt (thank you MBA) in three years that way.


----------



## jmartel

> Congrats on the loan situation jmart! Paying off a debt is always a great feeling. Make sure to do a fist pump, pat your self on the back, something. Don t let it pass without some sort of non financial reward. It will motivate you to pay off other debts (including the house).
> 
> If I may, I suggest you put that $500 per month towards the next debt. You won t miss it. I paid off $68,000 in debt (thank you MBA) in three years that way.
> 
> - walden


It's actually more like $1500/month that will be put onto the next loan. We were putting $1k/month extra on this loan when we could. But yes, that's been the plan. Once the next loan is done (somewhere around $16.5k) then we will likely increase 401k even more and we will need to replace the car probably around that timeframe as well.

I've got one more loan on top of that, but considering the interest rate is 0.15%, I'm not paying it off early.


----------



## walden

If anyone is interested, I just scored three new Lee Valley Veritas edge planes for a discount. I'm keeping the left-handed version for myself, but will be selling the right-handed version and the right-handed micro version. The normal-sized one retails for $120 and I plan to sell it for $90 plus shipping. The micro sells for $38.50. I'm going to sell it for $25 plus shipping. They all have A2 blades. Let me know if you want one.

They should be here early next week. Here is a picture of the big one:










Here is a picture of the mini one:


----------



## Mosquito

I'll echo the congrats Jmart. Once the wife and I find a house, killing the student loan debt is our main priority. Between the two of us we're somewhere around $40k total for that (after 3.5 years of me paying back, and 2 for her) . The remainder of mine have since been consolidated, but the year I lived with my parents rent free I managed to pay off 4 of my student loans. Can't wait to get out from under the rest of them


----------



## jmartel

> I ll echo the congrats Jmart. Once the wife and I find a house, killing the student loan debt is our main priority. Between the two of us we re somewhere around $40k total for that (after 3.5 years of me paying back, and 2 for her) . The remainder of mine have since been consolidated, but the year I lived with my parents rent free I managed to pay off 4 of my student loans. Can t wait to get out from under the rest of them
> 
> - Mosquito


Yeah, we ended up buying a house last year before paying loans off. Turned out to be a better decision so far. The market has gone up even more than it already had at this point last year. We wouldn't have been able to get our house this year, most likely.

We graduated with a combined roughly $120k in loans in 2010. Most of which from me. We are down to about $60ish now. Could be further down, but we didn't really put any extra onto the loans for the first almost 2 years out of school. So, we're on the right track. Once we pay off the wife's remaining student loan next year, my final large one is going to stay since it's so low of a rate. That will be somewhere in the upper $30's I think by then. It's a better move to put more on the house at that point since it's a larger balance and larger rate.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang too bad you aren't selling the left-handed version Walden, those are cool little planes.

I feel like I could write out a copy of jmart's credit report. I know way too much about your financial situation.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is because you have now seen video of his prostate.


----------



## jmartel

> I feel like I could write out a copy of jmart s credit report. I know way too much about your financial situation.
> 
> - 7Footer


Eh, it's very rough estimates. I don't give out specifics, or at least of anything that really matters. Just giving an example.


----------



## carguy460

I unexpectedly lost my job a year ago, went 3 months before I found another job making about 1/3 the salary - my family and I were able to weather the storm only because we managed to stay out of debt, and when we bought our house we stuck with a house that we could easily afford and only took out a small mortgage. Honestly, I wondered a few times when I was makin the big bucks what it would hurt to finance a car or buy some new tools on credit…after my personal "crash", I thank God that my wife was the voice of reason and we stayed out of it!

Good job payin that debt down! Keep it up, I promise it is worth it! (Just my opinion and experience though)


----------



## ToddJB

We've tried to make the same decisions as Jason with buying a house. Get one that is cheap enough that one of us can cover the cost. We've been debt free minus the house for about 2.5 years now. It was my criteria before having kids. Since then my boy had tons of medical issues right out of the gate, wife has had 2 surgeries, had another wee one - all within that time. Plus my wife was trying to get her own consulting job off the ground and new clientele was slow coming.

Super happy with the financial decisions we've made thus far cause the last few years under the thumb of debt would have made it all the more challenging.


----------



## jmartel

That was our original requirements in a house too. We ended up spending a bit more to get the house we wanted, though. Once this loan is paid off, then we are back to being able to not change how we are living if one of us doesn't work.


----------



## Pezking7p

Wife and I were looking at big houses. BIG houses. But somehow we ended up in this tiny number that costs almost nothing and an even smaller rental house next door. I'm thankful every day for this cheap house. It meets all our needs and gives me plenty to do.

I made it one day without going out for lunch. Me and my lunch buddy got sandwich fixins for about 3 days for 8 bucks. Hi, my name is dan, and it's been three days since I ate out for lunch.


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't eaten out for lunch in about 3 months lol (at least when it comes to the work week… we had a date night on Saturday, so I went out to eat for dinner). I'm too cheap to eat out for lunch every day… so I just walk along with my coworkers to get food and come back, just for the break, conversation, and small amount of exercise


----------



## chrisstef

You guys should have some kids.


----------



## john2005

I live 2 blocks from work. You wanna guess when the last time I went out for lunch was? It will be about as close of a guess as I come up with I'm sure.

And Jmart, the bike vids are cool. The butt vids…not so much. Just sayin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> You guys should have some kids.
> - chrisstef


I hear they sh!t money.


----------



## jmartel

Anywho, back to woodworking, it's looking like I'll have a full weekend free coming up so I should be able to knock out the blanket chest in short order. Or at least enough to start the finishing process.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Debt is dumb, cash is king, and the paid off mortgage has replaced the BMW as the status symbol of choice.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I don't know if I told you guys this:

Joe worked in the fire house with us. Spent 4 years in the Marine Corps, a year in LPN school, and year working before he decided he didn't like nursing. So at the age of 25 he comes to work for us.

Working part time in some nursing home (and full time in the fire house) he gets hooked up with his future wife. He tells her, we can get married on three conditions. 1) I take care of all the money, 2) we live in my little apartment for 5 years, and 3) we don't have kids for 5 years. She agreed.

For five years he pays the bills and puts her entire paycheck in the bank. At the end of that time he pulls enough cash out of the bank to make a down payment on a nice house and ends up with a $300 a month 15 year loan…same payment as he was paying in rent.

They have a couple of kids by the time they are 35 and, with almost no debt, he continues to bank 100% of her paycheck. twenty years later they are retired…saw a facebook post from Rome the other day.

I wish I were that smart.


----------



## walden

^That is awesome. I wish I were that smart too…


----------



## Mosquito

^ I guess I could still be that smart, but the problem is we're renting a house and it's $1400/month lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang Mos, that is more than my payment on this place…


----------



## walden

Wow Mos… I think you need to read this….

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tiny-house-movement-binge-saving-160717992.html


----------



## Pezking7p

$430 mortgage crew checking in.

Cabinet parts ready do further processing:









Router dust collection setup working good:









But, this seems to be as good as I can get the trailing end of my rail cuts. Using a 3/4" plywood backer. It only works the first time, after that I need a new backer or this is the best I can do (I climb cut the last part where it's blown out). Any recommendations?


----------



## ShaneA

Odd that the backer isnt preventing that.


----------



## Tim457

Jason, sucks that happened, but bravo to you for sticking it out. What's up with this thread full of people living below their means? Don't you guys know the new american way is to spend more than you make then picket when the bank comes to repo? Maybe there is hope.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Pez, that looks more like cling-ons than tearout. Pare off with a chisel? Or slow your feed speed toward the end.

7 and walden- make sure your on the same page with the no 95s. Most folks feel the left and right versions…make more sense in the opposite. I'm a righty, but I bought the 95Lefty…because it makes more sense for me to push than to pull.










^This is the 95L….he's using with is right hand.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've blabbed on here about how I did the Dave Ramsey debt snowball in my 20s. It was worth it. It taught us financial discipline. We've relaxed on it a bit in it in our 30s….felt like we needed some balance. We were weary of sacrifice, ready for some vacations and hobbys. Anyway, we have a nice balance now.

Lord willin and the creek don't rise, I'll have my house paid by my late 40s. I'm lookin forward to that day.


----------



## jmartel

Dan,

It may be tedious, but try scoring the back side of all the cuts before doing it. If you set up a slicing mortise gauge, it should go pretty quickly. A few swipes with a block plane after final glue up should take care of the scoring on the center tongue portion.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, they are like clingons, and it's not blown out bad when I go very slow or when I climb cut… I just wasn't looking forward to paring 100 joints like that. Well, maybe when it gets the other bit one side will be good, so it's only 50 parings, that might not be so bad.

Edit: scoring is another good option. I might also do a router speed experiment. Currently running 13k.


----------



## jmartel

You guys ever look at your first/some of your first projects and wonder how they made it out of your shop? every time I look at/touch my wife's jewelry box that I made her 2 1/2 years ago, I cannot help but cringe. She claims she likes it, but I know better. I wonder if some of my current projects will be viewed that way in a few years.


----------



## ShaneA

I am my own worst critic. I typically just see firewood when looking at older projects.

I think I read on here once…when you make a project for your mom, you better do a good job because you will see it the rest of your life. True words. She still has a shelf I made in middle school shop class. Painful


----------



## walden

Red - Good points. It also depends on if you like having your reference face away from you or facing you when secured to the bench. In your picture, a righty is using a lefty plane on a board that has its reference face facing away from the woodworker. (Fence is running on the backside of the board.)

I usually keep my reference face facing forward and my vise is on the right side of the bench, so I should be good. I'll test it out once it gets here to make sure.


----------



## Pezking7p

This reminds me of my very first wood project. It is a pine 1×4 with truffula trees painted on it. I made it before I remember, so I must have been about 4. She still keeps it in her office. A lot of people see that thing.


----------



## walden

Shane and jmart - I solved that problem by not giving family gifts. As a minimalist (I know. Isn't a minimalist woodworker an oxymoron…) I see receiving gifts as a burden. I'm then obligated to keep it and take care of it even if I don't want it. As a result, my family and I don't exchange gifts anymore. I would much rather spend time with them.


----------



## jmartel

> Shane and jmart - I solved that problem by not giving family gifts. As a minimalist (I know. Isn t a minimalist woodworker an oxymoron…) I see receiving gifts as a burden. I m then obligated to keep it and take care of it even if I don t want it. As a result, my family and I don t exchange gifts anymore. I would much rather spend time with them.
> 
> - walden


My family requests woodworking gifts. So, I can't follow your approach. I owe my mom a jewelry box at the moment, for instance.


----------



## woodcox

Ha, I just signed up for 17k in truck debt to pull an 11k camp trailer the wife financed. She got $hit canned a week later. She had the pennies and the bennies. Yesterday was the last day of insurance with daycare death season around the corner. She topped out in pay at a university hospital which is prolly 20% higher than the same position elsewhere. To sweeten the pot I found out the other day my shop owner is trying to sell. I may be applying for my own job soon. Anybody have any crank? I may need some more jobs!


----------



## Mosquito

I know our rent is a lot, and it sucks, but it's not more than what the two of us were paying when we were both renting individually. Also, with my job being more in the downtown area of the metro, and hers where it is (mostly south), and 2 rivers causing my commute to be hell from 2/3 of the metro area, we're sort of confined to a specific area that we're in, and the rent is expensive because of city ordinances and rental regulations. $1400 is basically the cheapest the city will let people rent houses out at. It's dumb, and why we really want to get out of renting as soon as we can. It also doesn't help that when the housing market took a crap a few years ago, the rental prices shot through the roof.

My paychecks haven't gotten much bigger (save for random bonuses) since I got hired almost 4 years ago, only around $100 a month more than 4 years ago. I make over 20% more now than I did when I first got hired, though. I've just increased the amount that goes towards retirement with every raise. If I didn't miss the money before I had it, I can live with out it until I retire. I'm not counting on social security to be worth anything by the time I retire lol

Rant over now lol

-

On the other subject, of early projects, I still use 2 of mine on a very regular basis… my "Retro HTPC" is in the basement entertainment center, and my "Music Box" is in my shop to provide audio goodness when I'm working on stuff. I'm hoping to replace the Retro HTPC case soon, and maybe the music box, but I quite like the music box, compared to the other one at least

-

My wife and I are terrible with gifts. I don't like getting them, and I don't like giving them. My sister gets it, so we just exchange cards for birthdays, and Christmas. My parents don't seem to get it… "What do you want for your birthday?" "Nothing, I'm fine" and then I get stuff anyway


----------



## walden

Woodcox - That sucks. Sorry to hear it man. I've been pretty close to that situation regarding the jobs. It scared me enough that I now keep 9 months of expenses set aside and have no debt. I also became self employed (read multiple streams of income and guaranteed contracts.) If one client falls off, the other contracts cover expenses until I find a replacement client.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm 32. Middle child of 5. mom and dad still get us birthday and Christmas presents. It's so awesome.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, that quote thing jacked me up, I''l try again.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red - Good points. It also depends on if you like having your reference face away from you or facing you when secured to the bench. In your picture, a righty is using a lefty plane on a board that has its reference face facing away from the woodworker. (Fence is running on the backside of the board.)
> 
> I usually keep my reference face facing forward and my vise is on the right side of the bench, so I should be good. I ll test it out once it gets here to make sure.
> 
> - walden


Cool walden, so you see what I'm sayin. Depending on which one your really offering 95L or 95R, it might work just fine for 7.

Last day of summer for the kiddos. Better take em out for donuts.


----------



## chrisstef

Red, let your kids know to hang on to the feeling of today and remember it, the last day of summer, because everyday in the work field feels like this lol.


----------



## 489tad

Last days of summer. Wired the big check off to college and we drive him on Thursday. Time flies.


----------



## jmartel

I miss having a summer break. And I miss being at school. But, I do like the fact that once work is over, I don't have to deal with it till the next day. No homework, no reading assignments, etc.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck to your boy Dan … where's he headed?


----------



## 489tad

State of the shop, its slowly being converted back from a tile shop to a wood shop. Grout is done. Paint and install cabinet and hopper then build a chair or table. Don't know yet.


----------



## 489tad

Taylor University, Indiana. Undeclared.


----------



## jmartel

> State of the shop, its slowly being converted back from a tile shop to a wood shop. Grout is done. Paint and install cabinet and hopper then build a chair or table. Don t know yet.
> 
> - 489tad


How about a dining table and a full set of 8 chairs? Shouldn't be too difficult, right?


----------



## 489tad

thank you! (little late)


----------



## 489tad

thank you! (little late)


----------



## 489tad

JMart, The plan is a 6' round table, we have chairs. Wifey keeps changing her mind on finish. First it was painted, then natural wood. I heard painted again last night. I have a pictue of a chair and a pile of walnut I can't sell so Ill build the chair, maybe sell it and pay for the walnut.
\









We'll see what happens


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Red, let your kids know to hang on to the feeling of today and remember it, the last day of summer, because everyday in the work field feels like this lol.
> - chrisstef


 So. Friggin. True.


----------



## Pezking7p

> My parents don t seem to get it… "What do you want for your birthday?" "Nothing, I m fine" and then I get stuff anyway
> 
> - Mosquito


This is kind of how I am. About 4 years ago I was renting a room in a house, no interest in woodworking whatsoever, and my dad buys me the deluxe kreg jig kit and some rockler bench cookies…wtf? They sat in my room for 2 years, and then in storage for 2 more years, and now I will finally put them to use! lol

I know a lot of the feels in this thread right now. Summer, free time after work, keeping a cash reserve.

Dan, convince him into something that makes money…business, engineering, math. Mrs Pez has a fine art degree (pottery) and regrets it every time she receives a paycheck. I would say that single decision has set her back 15-20 years, career wise. Is it his first year? First year of college was an awesome time.


----------



## jmartel

> JMart, The plan is a 6 round table, we have chairs. Wifey keeps changing her mind on finish. First it was painted, then natural wood. I heard painted again last night. I have a pictue of a chair and a pile of walnut I can t sell so Ill build the chair, maybe sell it and pay for the walnut.
> 
> We ll see what happens
> 
> - 489tad


I was about to say that I wish I had the problem of having too much walnut, but then I remembered I'm sitting on a pile right now as well. Mostly normal black walnut, but also some Goby walnut, and some 8/4 black walnut. I don't know why you'd ever want to sell that walnut. Easily my favorite wood.

And my wife wants that whole "reclaimed barnwood" look to all the furniture in the bedroom. I really dislike that style, but I made her a deal so I could have full control over the main floor.


----------



## 489tad

Pez, first year of college. He's all about the money and saving it. I would like to see him get into something in the medical field. He liked biology and health and fitness in HS. We'll see.

JMart, the walnut is not mine. Belonged to my friend. Selling it for his wife. Same guy with the tools. I also have five 2' x 10' x 1"plus pine. I'm thinking farm table. And if you were closer 10 8" x 3/4" x 8' reclaimed pine. Make a nice dresser!!! A stack of bass wood, I think. some QS white oak. some maple and a box of exotic. Nice box material. I just have to make room in the garage to bring it all home.


----------



## jmartel

Forgot about that.

Still. Sitting on a pile of walnut is a good place to be.

And at least for the bed, she is wanting it made out of beams. So, I need like 6×6 bedposts. I will likely just go the route of picking up new lumber and beating the crap out of it to make it look old since there really isn't any old barns out here to salvage from.


----------



## 7Footer

> Still. Sitting on a pile of walnut is a good place to be.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## AnthonyReed

If I didn't like monkeys so much I would petition to sanction your joke rights on this thread for a limited time.


----------



## ToddJB

> If I didn t like monkeys so much I would petition to sanction your joke rights on this thread for a limited time.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Fuxer.


----------



## 7Footer

> If I didn t like monkeys so much I would petition to sanction your joke rights on this thread for a limited time.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


!!









!!


----------



## walden

I'm sitting on a pile of 6/4 walnut. It goes for crazy prices here, so when I found it for $4 bf I bought it. I have it stacked at the foot of my bed.

Pez - I hear ya on Mrs. Pez picking the wrong major in college. It's a shame that we have to decide something so important when we are so young. The field I chose in college was great for about five years and then the industry completely changed due to digital and social media. The job became a cross between writing gimmicky stuff and dialing for dollars. Had to get out.

I saw recently that experts in the tech field are now saying that we are on track to have 47% of jobs computerized (no person needed) in the next 10 years. Unless you are an engineer, life is going to get a lot harder as time goes on.


----------



## ToddJB

> I will likely just go the route of picking up new lumber and beating the crap out of it to make it look old since there really isn t any old barns out here to salvage from.
> 
> - jmartel


I think this is good route to go anyways. It gives you freedom in design. With reclaimed material your design has to be driven by not showing fresh cuts.


----------



## 7Footer

I'd love to have a huge stack of walnut at my disposal, just not so sure about sitting on it. ;-)

Wife told me last night that I am suppose to have a cutting board ready to go back to Brasil by next Tuesday for her Mom, luckily she wants one solid piece, $hitty thing is it won't be cheap and I can't use 'lumber I'm currently sitting on' but at least I should be able to get it done in time, I'm between maple and walnut. She wants one of those grooves around the edge to catch the juices and such, but I don't have a router table, and my router only has one handle right now, maybe I can make a little jig or something?

Hog - Here ya go. It's better with the volume muted.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, do you have an edge guide? That's what I've used for routing grooves. Just don't go all the way into the corners until you get the rest of it routed. Then slowly creep up on the corner until they match up.

If you don't have an edge guide, it takes about 20 min to make one.


----------



## 7Footer

No I don't have one but that looks like it would work great, so basically a fence on the bottom and a knob on each side to adjust? Thanks man!


----------



## jmartel

Yep. Just take a straight piece of timber on the bottom, drill 2 holes and make 2 slots on your base piece. I used 1/4" ply and a piece of scrap I had laying around. Easy peasy.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I used a piece of 1/2" for the fence so that I could use it on 1/2" stock as well. Figured that would make it a bit more versatile.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The other thing about price that I think is interesting is that
woodworkers, to my mind, are notorious
cheapskates! They're the same guys who go out and
spend a thousand bucks on a bag of golf clubs or
something or take their wife out for dinner and
blow a hundred bucks, but when it comes to a tool
- they go to a flea market.
Tom Lie-Nielsen http://www.lie-nielsen.com/content/documents/instructions/poetry.pdf

You see, St. Thomas prophesied over a decade ago that you guys would be cheapskates. lawl.


----------



## Pezking7p

Re: automation of jobs. Many jobs it's not hard to imagine automating. My last job, the plant was built in 1995 and had automatic forklifts to pick up and deliver rolls. The rolls were dropped off at the machine and the machine automatically loaded them on the spindles. This is 20 year old technology, before modern communication technology and using infant computers and automation controls. It all boils down to process and equipment design. Most times, though, it's cheaper to pay $500,000/yr in wages than it is to buy $30,000,000 in new equipment. End-of-service can be difficult to decide for companies, so equipment gets repaired rather than replaced with shiny new stuff. The printer on one of my pieces of equipment is so old that there is no information anywhere about the company who made it. They went out of business back in the 70's. We believe the printer is from the 50's.


----------



## ToddJB

St. Thomas and I do not live in the same world if he's dropping a g on clubs and benny on diner.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya I just goofin Toddy. Everybody spends their money differently. Some of my friends give me grief about my tools. However, they've got more money tied up in guns or a motorcycle than I have in my entire shop….so there ya go.


----------



## chrisstef

That dude nailed me. Ill drop a hundy on dinner for me and the wife. Clubs run ya around $700 and another $100 to play 18 at a nice place with a few beers and some lunch. Truth spoken.


----------



## JayT

What if I have money in all three (shop, guns, motorcycle)? ;-)


----------



## JayT

clearin' the jam


----------



## jmartel

I think all totaled up, I am pretty close to being back to 0 for woodworking. Most of my tools have been paid for by selling things for people. So, it's a cheap hobby for me. Motorcycles, diving, eating out, etc. I can't say the same for.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Same set of clubs since HS (RAM Investors… looking for that set's 2 iron if anyone has an extra). Will spend a hundo on dinner, but with four kids that's not tough in places where you don't tap your own beverages. No gun hobby, no motorcycle. Am I a cheapskate per Thomas Lie Nielsen? I don't rightly care what he thinks, just so long as he makes quality tools.

And before you say it Red, I'm not getting on your case for quoting him. Just commenting on the quote itself.



EDIT: Oh, and I have purchased tools at flea markets, most of which aren't made by LN.


----------



## chrisstef

> I think all totaled up, I am pretty close to being back to 0 for woodworking. Most of my tools have been paid for by selling things for people. So, it s a cheap hobby for me. Motorcycles, diving, eating out, etc. I can t say the same for.
> 
> - jmartel


Don't forget about finding and paying for special pants to jam all that ass of yours in.


----------



## ToddJB

How many clubs are in the bag though, Stef? Need different ones ones for different shots. Not many of us can 18 hole with only a 7 iron (who knows the reference?). But the same goes for your plane till. Different planes for different jobs. If you bought new LN planes to fill your till you'd have quite a bit more than a grand.

The cost of good tools is justifiable to me. But paying for the act of using the tools is where I get blown away. $100 for 18 holes - that's crazy town to me. This is why I don't ski either. And why I'll never get into motorcycle racing.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty a Ram investors 2 iron huh? Hitting a 2 iron has gotta be like hitting a golf ball with a frying pan. Not easy.

There's 13 clubs in my bag but I can only really hit about 5 of them with any consistency. Happy Gilmore ref?

I don't get into what people do or don't spend money on. For all I care you can spend it on cross dressing midget hookers, Bukoff vodka, and anal beads. Its your money and you can spend it any way you like, you earned it. For me a $100 for 6-7 hours of golf, beer and time with my buddies is money well spent and grants me a bit of relaxation and happiness other things cannot replicate. We're all different and that goes for hobbies, sexuality (jmart), and spending money. Do what makes ya happy.


----------



## Mosquito

woodworking is nothing for me, the computer side of my hobbies is what adds up way too fast


----------



## KelvinGrove

Same set of clubs for 20+ years…never get to play. Bought one gun in last 20 years….never get to shoot. Bought an insignificant amount of ham radio equipment (some of my buddies have more tied up in their radio shack than I have in my shop AND my jeep) use it mostly during emergencies and drills.

And for what they charge for a hand plane, it would be easy to imagin that guys spend 1K on golf clubs. It would be interesting to see how many guys fall into A) Saved change in a jar until they finally had enough to buy a Lie-Nielson, B) Thought about it for months before taking the plunge or C) saw one, said "that's cool" and whipped out the credit card. I would say all of those thousand dollar golf club guys come in the last category.


----------



## 7Footer

Tin Cup. Easy

Same here, $600-ish on my clubs, nice dinner with the wifey… Complaining about the overpriced $25 rust-bucket planes around here!


----------



## ToddJB

Tin Cup it is.


----------



## JayT

Only have about $400 in clubs, but haven't used them in a few years. Mainly because greens fees around here are ridiculous, IMHO. Did once Tin Cup a round with just a 7 iron on a 9 hole course. Actually worked so well for getting a consistent swing down, I did it again later with a 5 iron.

For guns, the expensive part isn't the firearm, iit's all the ammo and accessories (gun safe, holsters, mags, speedloaders, safety gear, etc). I'm sure I've got more tied up in hunting and reloading gear than firearms. But you gotta admit, this is just sexy.


----------



## jmartel

I can't really even do half-decent at mini-golf. I don't think there's any danger in me getting sucked into buying clubs anytime soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Man I just had one hell of a chuckle and heard a new saying.

So we had hired this guy as an asbestos supervisor not too long ago and there's been some grumblings about trouble with him. Showin up late, phantom hours, and maybe a bit of an exaggerated resume. So, one of our other long time supervisors Mike just came in to the office from the shop and I overhear him talking to the other office guys in the hallway. In a reference to this new guy knowing everything Mike goes "apparently this dude knows karate (in heavy Spanish accent)" but couldn't figure out that the "broken" micro-trap he couldn't get started was stored with a cover over the outlet port like it was supposed to be.


----------



## ToddJB

Being a lefty has kept me out of being tempted. Not many folks have a spare bag of left handed clubs laying around to barrow.


----------



## 7Footer

Green fees are pretty ridonkulous, around here once you get about 30 minutes from the metro it's not nearly as bad, makes it a full day deal though if you want to play 18, but there's a couple gems on the outside of the city that are cheap and in great shape. Getting custom fit clubs was prob the best thing I ever did for my game, even though I'm still not any good I'm much better than I was. You guys ever look on golfnow.com ? They have some solid discounts on green fees.

That is one sexy looking pistol there JayT. I'm not sure but wifey may be buying me a gun for my bday next month.


----------



## ToddJB

Just googled "Micro-Trap" to figure out what your were talking about and an odd number of women with shotguns came up.


----------



## JayT

> That is one sexy looking pistol there JayT. I m not sure but wifey may be buying me a gun for my bday next month.
> 
> - 7Footer


Cool. Of course, you're going to need it for self defense from bhog and some others if you don't post pics of the Brazilian house guest like you promised.


----------



## chrisstef

Try negative air machine Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

Computers and Woodworking are my two money pits. No motorcycle, golfing, or any of that. I'll stick with those two, since I get them to overlap frequently. Double justification that way lol. "See, those computer parts are put to good use, AND I'm getting my money's worth out of my woodworking tools at the same time"


----------



## 7Footer

^Ha! I'll come through before too long.

Man Todd if I'd known you 2 years ago I'd have given you my old set, I donated them last year…. Lefties helping lefties ya know, the driver I use was given to me by this random dude that I got paired up with once, he'd gotten a few free clubs from Cleveland and didn't like it.


----------



## ToddJB

> I m not sure but wifey may be buying me a gun for my bday next month.
> 
> - 7Footer


Have to have the wife buy your guns? #PistolWhipped


----------



## ToddJB

> Man Todd if I d known you 2 years ago I d have given you my old set, I donated them last year…. Lefties helping lefties ya know, the driver I use was given to me by this random dude that I got paired up with once, he d gotten a few free clubs from Cleveland and didn t like it.
> 
> - 7Footer


Thanks, but as stated above, I'm super cheap. Even with free clubs I still wouldn't likely fork over green fees.


----------



## walden

^Hahaha. I'm with Todd. I have no problem throwing down for a tool I know I will use because it ends up being cheap over it's life time. But I won't spend money for pay to play stuff. No skiing for me. I don't mountain bike either as that sport has gotten just as expensive as motorcycles.

Hell, I won't even pay for a hotel room, which is why I bought the tear drop…used no less.


----------



## 7Footer

Well I tried. My favorite thing about golf - tournaments that get me out of work.

And no the wife doesn't have to buy my guns, she just asked me what I wanted for my bday and I said a gun or a table saw!

Maybe this will tide you guys over for now? I couldn't find any pics showcasing the backside… From her facebook. 
On the right.


----------



## Airframer

So…. That ^ has been at your house for how long and you never hit that? REALLY! ? -9000 man points.. FU*K!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Like you would have bagged her? GTFO.


----------



## Airframer

I would have made an effort! Worth every penny of a divorce…. if you knew my wife….


----------



## 7Footer

----not that^-----------------------that ^

Correct, but my wife is hotter so it doesn't bother me. I wouldn't mind getting a peek at the twins though.

Lawl, Tony.


----------



## Airframer

You know 7, People accidentally walk into an occupied shower all the time. Totally normal.. still time.. just sayin'.


----------



## 7Footer

Funny you say that. She walked in on me while I was growing a tail over the weekend. No blumpkin ensued though.


----------



## ToddJB

Growing a tail - lawl


----------



## walden

Thanks 7. I'm off to take a cold shower now… Motor Boat'in…

In the shop related category, it's about to get real. After a summer away, Walden is back in the shop! Getting the tools ready for the carnage that will ensue.


----------



## jmartel

Never heard the term "growing a tail" before. Funny stuff.

Walden, that looks clean and organized. What's the project list?


----------



## Pezking7p

Lawl blumpkin


----------



## walden

PS - Everyone brace yourself. Bhog will see that "Brazil" pic and go nuts. This could get messy…monitors thrown, CPUs decimated, and Amazon's data center torn out of the ground as Bhog physically tries to get at that image.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry cheapskates, I had to make a busch light run.

Wasn't really aiming at anybody with Tom LN quote. I just thought it was funny and relevant. When I take shots at frugal people, I'm taking shots at myself too…..'cept tools.

Walden- I heart your shop. I can feel the dry mountain air.


----------



## walden

Jmart - It has to stay somewhat clean since it is in my living room. (But lets be honest. It's a shop with a couch, fireplace and a kitchen along one wall.)

First project will be a new wooden seat for the stool in the pic. I'm using a piece of leftover cherry I still have from the work bench build. After that, new saw bench, frame saw, kerfing plane, and then a walnut bookcase about 4 feet high with glass panel doors.


----------



## walden

Thanks Red. The dry air is nice. I can leave my planes out all the time without rusting.

I've been getting ready for winter, which as you know from living here, is only about six weeks away. I chopped firewood yesterday, bought more kerosene for the oil lanterns, and filled the propane tank.


----------



## chrisstef

Props 7. Thats a man of his word there.

AF would bust before pants hit the floor.


----------



## 7Footer

^haha

I hadn't heard of *Growing a Tail* until maybe 6 months ago, and it's quickly risen to the top of my favorite poop-taking phrases.


----------



## chrisstef

Im partial to "giving birth to some blind baby black seals" personally.


----------



## 489tad

Busy here today. I don't spend much on woodworking these days. I just need to do more. I'm all set with cycling. I do need new tires. That's 50 to 70 each. They just need to be red. That's the tricky part. No golf hobby. Is beer a hobby?


----------



## Pezking7p

Beer making can be a hobby. I think beer drinking is more of a…ummm…aficionado type of thing rather than a hobby. I used to make cheese. And bread. And beer. I've forgotten more hobbies than most people have in a lifetime. Rock climbing. Electronics. Sailing. BBQing. Gardening. Black smithing. Weightlifting.


----------



## Pezking7p

Motorcycles. Video games. Golf. Computer programming. I'm into anything I don't already know how to do. I wish I could take a better crack at black smithing some day. I only got a few months at it and it was expensive.


----------



## chrisstef

You forgot roller blading Pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

Man I rocked some roller blades at the roller rink in the early 90's. All I wanna do is zooma zoom zoom zoom and a boom boom. I thought I was so badass because I could go around backwards, sorta. I think roller blades are going to come back in a very big way. I would buy stock.

Some tools on craigslist, one of these "I only want to sell everything as a package, but make me an offer and I'll consider splitting it up" deals. Dw735 planer and a 14" jet band saw with riser. Both approximately 10 years old. $500 for both too lowball? I have no idea of the condition of either.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, shake that rump.


----------



## ToddJB

Not too low ball at all. During the holidays you can find the planer for $300 and the band saw is a carbon copy of every other 14" out there. I think he should be happy with $250 a piece.


----------



## Pezking7p

K. I emailed him asking for pics and blade statuses.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Did you guys ever play roller hockey back in the day? That was actually pretty fun.

Beer drinking is my 2nd favorite hobby Dan.

Bittersweet having the kids go back to school tomorrow. The drive me nuts, but I love having them around whenever I'm home.

Walden- I do miss Colorado sometimes, but Iowa does have it's own beauty. Here's a shot leaving my neighborhood.


----------



## bhog

Skimmed through a crap load of posts. Hog would- Hog IS… Lol.

7 ,would destroy. Wifey should allow her in your marital chamber, just sayin. Too bad you're not the kind of guy that has to hang the wang out over the front of the toilet ( me) so it doesn't swim with the fishes, or she'd have had a heart attack " aye papi" and blumpkin.

Been busy as hell guys. Work, lift, shop. Tried to destroy wifey last night and only lasted about 4 mins ( from the back). Didn't even go again, tired.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sometimes honesty is hard to watch. Proud of you.


----------



## TheFridge

At least you get the back. I've been on a steady diet of missionary for 5 years now.


----------



## bhog

Thanks Dan. I've been called brutally honest, and it's true.

Dang, fridge, switch it up man. Grab those ankles and fold em up straight in the air then quickly get up and spin around and show her your ( insert your name here for a$$hole) while pounding it home. Call it the hog bomb , but you can tell her you made it up with your girlfriend after she wakes up.


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like I'm gonna give him a good bombing tonight. Her. I said her….


----------



## jordanp

JayT here is one of my pea shooters


----------



## woodcox

This is the third one I've piped for these guys, local International cornbinder club. Bagged on all fours, slushed gm v8, four link in the rear to a ford nine". They found this one in a field perforated with bullet holes, cool they left them there. Wagon in the last pic has a set of train horns. Funny, when I did that one I gave'em a toot at an opportune time to give my manager the $hitz. Prolly the loudest thing I've ever caused, head was ringin for a while after that one.


----------



## GMatheson

Not sure if it belongs here or the show me your wood thread


----------



## 7Footer

Giving birth to some blind black baby seals Awesome. Lol.

Oh man, too much good stuff. Hog Bomb.. Hang the wang over the front of the toilet, aye papi, cue blumpkin.. some toilets are too small, but I haven't had to worry about the D swimming with the blind baby black seals. I'd never thought about naming my b-huzzle either. Fridge ya gotta work on that.

^The tree, lawl.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Buncha pervs.

Kids are on the bus. I'm in my shop. Wife is preparing to get tatted up.


----------



## chrisstef

Very cool work there WC. 
Hog bomb and marital chamber gave me a serious chuckle this morning.
Knew you were a roller rinker Pez. 
You should name it Rusty, 7, Rusty Sheriff's badge.


----------



## ToddJB

> Wife is preparing to get tatted up.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


They ask her to shave her back?


----------



## john2005

Funny Woodcox, we're restoring a 60s pickup for the same club. Only the second one for us. Not nearly as cool lookin though.


----------



## carguy460

I've got a '67 International 1100c that I've been in the process of "restoring" for about a decade…shortened the frame, replaced front suspension with '71 chevy 3/4 ton coil springs. Put a 56 IH short bed on it, planning to put in a 7.3L Powerstroke diesel…someday anyway.


----------



## TheFridge

Tramp stamp here we come!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Nah, it's gonna be on her shoulder. Not sure my wife could properly rock a tramp stamp seeing as I'm the only man she's ever slept with

New specs are a bust. The anti-reflective coating on the lenses crazed when I was grilling. They're gonna need find some tougher lenses than that.


----------



## theoldfart

Not a good idea to put your face into the fire like that


----------



## ToddJB

I agree with Kev. The only time I've ever had any sort of issue with my lenses that wasn't from abuse was I had some delaminate from getting sunscreen on them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya I took the glasses back. I had them about 3 hours! He swears that shouldn't have happened.

Our vision insurance switched to the Luxxoptica empire (pearl, lenscrafters etc) All I know is I paid a premium for the toughest lenses they had…and I wasn't impressed. I've put my past 3 pair of glasses (from a local place) through all kinds of hell….and never had an issue. I'll give them one more shot.

I'll post some ink later. Unless it turns out bad. Then you might not hear form me for a couple days.


----------



## 7Footer

Those trucks are cool looking Dub-C…. The third one sort of reminds of that the Creeper's truck in Jeepers Creepers.

Guys is $9.29/bf a decent price for 8/4 skip planed walnut? I know it's no jmart craigslist price, but I'm not up on my retail lumber pricing.


----------



## Pezking7p

My local price would be $8.30/bf, so i don't think $9.30 is bad as long as you get to cherry pick it. We don't have a lot of walnut around here.


----------



## ToddJB

Denver is around $9 for 4/4. 8/4 would be more. Though I think those prices are stupid high, but that seems to be market price.


----------



## chrisstef

8/4 walnut is going for $10.87 up here 7. I agree on stupid high but I have paid for it.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I agree, it does seem high. There's a few people on craigslist with some 3/4 for $4/bf, and the 6/4 for $8, but it looks like more effort than its worth, i can see a lot of bowing and cupping. There's another guy on CL with some English Walnut slabs for $3.50/bf but seems like its also 3/4 and there's no pics, plus it's about 1.5 hours from my casa. The $9.29 is from Hardwood Industries, they've been good to me for everything else I've bought, I know their lumber is good quality, I'll check with Crosscut but I'm sure their prices are close to that.

The 6/4 here is $8.99 and the 8/4 is $9.29. 4/4 is a bit less from HI.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Stef, is Walnut not native you? Makes sense to me for Denver because all hardwood has to be shipped in.


----------



## Pezking7p

7', dropping a wad of cash on wood is hard, but I've been bitten by trying to save money on lumber before. I try to think of the total cost of the wood relative to how much time I'll be spending on the project.

Walnut is more common in the midwest. I bet Red buys it for $3.00/bf. I bought a whole pile of it once in iowa for $2.50/bf. Nice stuff.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, I typically pay $6.75 for 4/4 from a lumber yard. I think 6/4 was about $7.50 and 8/4 was between $8 and $9. This is at Crosscut who have a store in Portlandia as well.

Regarding craigslist, I aim for $4.50 or less for 4/4. I have gotten goby walnut which is native to Oregon for $1.50. And I've gotten 8/4 for $4 in the same haul. It has been pretty dry for deals on walnut up here lately though. Not that I can fit anymore.


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldn't say its not native but we don't have full groves of it here in New England. Oak and maple we got for days. The price I gave is S2S and skip planed on the back.


----------



## Tim457

Holy crap, walnut is native here and the local place wants $6/bf for 4/4, $8.50 for 8/4, 12/4 is $10, and 20/4 turning stock is $7. Thats kiln dried and rough, not skip planed or anything. Their prices just went up, they used to be reasonably cheap. Pretty good volume discounts for over 100 bf though.


----------



## JayT

Had a sawmill owner/operator who also works as a forestry & timber consultant (that happens when you have a Ph.D in Forest Ecology) talk to our guild last night. He was telling us that the standing timber price of walnut has more than doubled since last year and is now 5-6 times higher than oak and even higher than cherry. Ridiculous. He also mentioned the price will probably go up even more due to thousand canker disease because of regulations to ship across state lines.

Then, of course, he spoke about a client who hired him to look over some timber and negotiate with buyers for a patch of standing walnut. He originally marked trees 16in diameter and over, but when the buyers came, they said they would take anything down to 12in diameter. That stand amounts to over 100,000 board feet! :-0

I can still get 4/4 rough walnut from him and another mill not too far away for $3.50 to $4/bf for 4/4 and 8/4 for about $4.50/bf kiln dried. Not quite as good as Red's source, but I'm not going to complain.


----------



## jmartel

The prices I have been quoting are for rough. But s2s isn't that much more.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Uh-oh. I've got a decent walnut stash, but I'd better get some more.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This is the "retail" place around here. 
http://www.dunham-hardwoods.com/retailprices.asp

They're showing 8.60 for 8/4…which is definitely up from last I looked. Shoot, all their prices are up. Bummer, I was gonna build our bedroom set out of walnut.


----------



## August

> Only have about $400 in clubs, but haven t used them in a few years. Mainly because greens fees around here are ridiculous, IMHO. Did once Tin Cup a round with just a 7 iron on a 9 hole course. Actually worked so well for getting a consistent swing down, I did it again later with a 5 iron.
> 
> For guns, the expensive part isn t the firearm, iit s all the ammo and accessories (gun safe, holsters, mags, speedloaders, safety gear, etc). I m sure I ve got more tied up in hunting and reloading gear than firearms. But you gotta admit, this is just sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JayT


Love the ruger bud


----------



## chrisstef

So I got a question for all the car guys / mechanics / metal guys around here. Whats the most untouchable thread lock known to man?

We're going to be removing these monster precast sprandrel panels at the end of a parking garage and one of the connections is a 3/4" threaded rod that, at one end, is embedded in a threaded insert set in the precast panel. At the other end is slips through a core in a concrete column and is accessed through an end cap. Well we busted out the end caps so that we can see the road and the nut. The nuts are tack welded to the rod about 5" deep down the rod making it impossible to get a socket on it. By getting a socket on it we will be able to spin the whole threaded rod out of the insert.

So out idea is to thread lock a new bolt on the end where we can get at it with an impact socket but that new nut needs to be permanently adhered to the rod so the rod will spin out. We could tack weld the nuts on but it requires burn permits and all kinds of pain in the ass stuff so we thought about threadlocking it on there. I want the most badass thread lock known to man for this. The crane runs $7,000 a day and I do not want to hold it up because our thread lock failed.


----------



## walden

Damn. I guess I got lucky buying 100 bf of 6/4 walnut for $4 bf off Craigslist last year. I also ended up with 18 bf of 100 year old 8/4 teak. I think at today's prices, that puts the teak at $500 or so. Paid $30!


----------



## chrisstef

Panels to be removed are marked in red if it helps in clarification.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, you could lockwire the nuts as well to prevent them from moving.


----------



## chrisstef

Lockwire? Whats that?

I just googled it. You can get your hand in there to drill the hole through the rod. Think of the situation like this:

You've got a cup and through the bottom of it is the threaded rod and the bolt is tack welded to that rod somewhere in the middle of that cup. Except the cup is a concrete column in my situation.


----------



## ToddJB

Could you not just use two nuts locked together to get it off?


----------



## chrisstef

I don't see why that wouldn't work Todd. Just one normal thread and one reverse thread?


----------



## ToddJB

No, both normal thread. You just tighten the hell out of them together. Then unscrew the bottom one, which tightens up even more to the top one. When it cannot tighten anymore your rod will start turning.


----------



## ToddJB

And you could probably JB Weld the nuts on too


----------



## chrisstef

I cant get any wrenches inside the hole, only the head of a socket. Its like a 4" hole.

I thought about jb welding them and we just might. I just don't have any room for failure on this. We cant loosen up the bolts until the crane is hooked to the piece. There's no time to run out to the hardware store, go grab another bolt or grab the welder once that crane shows up on site and gets to work. Gots to run like clockwork.


----------



## SASmith

+1 what todd is saying.
Two nuts
I have never used the thin nuts in the link, just two regular nuts.

edit: I missed that part about limited access to the bolt/nuts.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah. I'd lube the rod up with JB weld, thread your nut on. JB weld more on top and bottom. Let dry and impact.


----------



## chrisstef

You think that JB weld is stronger than lets say permanent thread lock? I guess I could probably find that information out on the web all though.


----------



## ToddJB

I would guess that it is, but you also have the advantage of building up around the threaded portion above the nut as well, so if it does break loose then you are just getting jammed up on more "steel".


----------



## ToddJB

Clean the hell out of both threaded sections first. Grim will ruin your day.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jam nut like todd said is the way to go. Good backup plan: http://www.mcmaster.com/#6023a22/=tdp1em


----------



## chrisstef

I like it. JB Weld it is. Much thanks Todd.

Ive got to get this whole thing all set up because, of course, it all happens when I'll be on vacation for the move. Im really trying not to let this loom over my head.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Pez - I had been trying to find a super deep socket but couldn't find anything deeper than 5". Im gonna have one of those on backup. There's a few bolts where the bead of the weld will impede the socket but for $100, its solid backup.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - are those pre-cast walls? I really think you should pull the hot work permit. If they don't come out as planned, I think that will be your only option.


----------



## chrisstef

Yessir. Precast. We will definitely have the hot work permit for the day of the rigging just in case as ive got ironworkers doing all the rigging and removal but our demo guys will be doing all the prep work. Solid call Paul.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I cant get any wrenches inside the hole, only the head of a socket. Its like a 4" hole.
> 
> I thought about jb welding them and we just might. I just don t have any room for failure on this. We cant loosen up the bolts until the crane is hooked to the piece. There s no time to run out to the hardware store, go grab another bolt or grab the welder once that crane shows up on site and gets to work. Gots to run like clockwork.
> 
> - chrisstef


Crow's foot wrench?


----------



## 489tad

If the JB won't hold, can you drill through the nut and put in a rod. If I understand you want the trreaded rod to come out.. Jam nut should work, JB will help. Weld is better. Is that what a hot permit is for? Let us know.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I thought only gingers had hot nuts.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef, one other thing…even in a 10 hour workday that crane is $11.00 a minute. At that price, I would build myself a model of what you are looking at so that I could sit down on the ground and work it out before the big iron shows up. $100.00 to do that will pay for itself if it saves you 9 minutes on the job site.


----------



## chrisstef

Crows foot may work. Hot work permit is for anything that makes sparks on a job site. Welding, torching, demo saws, cut off wheels, grinding etc …

Headin home boys, well continue this talk in a little hwile. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## woodcox

Make your own deep socket to reach the welded nut. Maybe 3/4" or 1" drive so rod will pass through the socket. Weld a pipe to the socket then another socket welded to the other end to drive it. Like this ….


----------



## ToddJB

^ That idea wins, in my opinion.


----------



## woodcox

Automotive "inner tie rod tools" generally have a 15" reach. Provided the business end fits ur nuts. 
I would want to be confident tack welds will hold up to an impact wrench. Other wise wrench it.


----------



## walden

I'm glad there are some engineers on this thread. I was going to say "smash it!"


----------



## 7Footer

Boom, that's some MacGyver matieral, nice WC! Sounds like these doods have you all squared away Stef.

Went to Hardwood Industries at lunch, ended up not buying the 6/4 or 8/4 walnut, but they did have a whole stack of s2s 13/16" Walnut for $3.99/bf. I called crosscut and HI was about 5 - 15 cents cheaper on almost everything, but they had a couple really good deals there, similar dimensions to the walnut, curly maple $2.99/bf, mahogany $2.99 and cherry $3.99 bf. I almost bought a huge slab of 4/4 South American Walnut @ $6/bf, good lookin' stuff… I just held off because I know nothing about it, is SA Walnut (same as peruvian?) basically the same workability as the domestic stuff? It felt a bit lighter than regular Walnut. But the guy was telling me it's cheaper than domestic walnut, and he did say the price on walnut has really shot up in the last year or so. I also picked up a really nice looking slab of bamboo that I won't need to laminate or anything and can make a few 1 solid piece cutting boards to give as gifts!

Oh and I saw this dude, rocking the steering wheel knob on his late 90's Camaro. Hellz yeah.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## chrisstef

Thats the usual method that we employ Walden. Brute force and ignorance goes a long way in demolition. This ones a bit outside of the comfort zone but done right it can be pretty lucrative. Just gotta pull it off.

I like your style WC. Lil welded pipe will definitely work.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo, I imagined you for more of a tinkerbell or hummingbird kind of guy.


----------



## chrisstef

So no lumber purchased 7?

If mrs red needs any lotion red … Im available.

Whoa. Scotty.


----------



## lysdexic

That's a cool tat Rojo. Interesting, as I just got new tat as well. My latest body enhancement….


----------



## chrisstef

The sun really accentuates the pinkish hue of your nipple lys. Like a shining beacon in a lost sea begging to be held on to.


----------



## widdle

Stef ..best idea i could come up with…Should work..


----------



## 7Footer

He's alive! Byo!

Yeah I grabbed one small piece of the cheap walnut, a couple remant walnut pieces and a nice big slab of 4/4 bamboo (which I will use for the cutting board), the bamboo is about 14" wide so I won't need laminate anything.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, if you know my wife, it's no surprise she got a fictional bird. It's symbolic of her battle with lupus…so I'll let her roll with it. Tripped me out that it only took the artist a hour to do that. Dude was down to business.

Fitting. Slut comes to mind when I think of Scotty.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Thats the usual method that we employ Walden. Brute force and ignorance goes a long way in demolition. This ones a bit outside of the comfort zone but done right it can be pretty lucrative. Just gotta pull it off.
> 
> I like your style WC. Lil welded pipe will definitely work.
> 
> - chrisstef


On the drive home I came up with the solution to the problem….only to find out WC beat me to it. I need a shorter commute.

And the BFFI method was invented by my grand dad woh's motto was, If it jamms, force it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Damn phone.
If it jams force it…if it breaks off, screw it, it wasn't working anyway


----------



## ToddJB

Red, looks great. He was hauling if that only took an hour… Maybe that's why it's off center


----------



## jmartel

Really missed an opportunity to match this guy, Red.


----------



## john2005

I was gonna suggest the jam nut with green locktite, but Todd beat me to it. I also, however think that Woodcox has the best idea.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Todd. He was the least social tatter I've met. Down to bidness. Dude's an artist though. No my style, but this looked sweet. 








http://www.blacksquirreltattoo.com/item_171/Pinhead.htm


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, you've had some good suggestions. Here's another one to throw in the mix, especially if all else fails. Wilth all the regs, a lot has been taken off the table, but I presume you can still drill a hole. If that's still on the table, then you can run a big nut onto the exposed end of the bolt, even two (if two jam them together tightly as you can), then drill a 1/4" hole length wise of the bolt centered on where the nut meets the bolt, drilling through the threads. Drive in a 1/4" pin to the bottom of the hole. This will lock the nut(s) to the bolt as securely as if you had welded them. You have essentially made a keyway the simple way, the pin is the key.

Good luck with that! Be safe.
DanK


----------



## August

Well it's 2:15 am back home from my vacations in garland Texas and it looks like German shepherd missed me.
I knew I should wear this boots in Texas.


----------



## ToddJB

Sucks August. I've lost more than one leather product to the same fate.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Steph,

DanK has hit on a good idea too. And what about connection nuts?










Take one of these and thread it onto the exposed part of the rod. Next, take a bolt and thread it into the exposed end of the nut till it contacts the rod and turn it tight (JB Weld on it won't hurt either) At that point it will have the connection nut locked down to the point where you should be able to turn it and the rod with a socket.


----------



## Pezking7p

You can always count on a bunch of men to have ideas about how to solve a problem.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> You can always count on a bunch of men to have ideas about how to solve a problem.
> 
> - Pezking7p


"We are men…we may be wrong, but we are never in doubt!" 
The Prophet Red Green


----------



## August

> Sucks August. I ve lost more than one leather product to the same fate.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yeah my dog made it very simple she basically said you leave again for a vacation you take me with you.


----------



## chrisstef

Come to stef …

Atkins. 20" 7 ppi.


----------



## jmartel

I need to get more handsaws. I decided once I have some spare money that I'm going to get a crosscut saw kit for use with a bench hook.


----------



## August

> I need to get more handsaws. I decided once I have some spare money that I m going to get a crosscut saw kit for use with a bench hook.
> 
> - jmartel


That's what I've been saying in my head 
Also .


----------



## Pezking7p

Quiet in here today.

I'm having scale issues. I never thought weighing something could be so f^#$&ing complicated. And misting. Anyone know anything about gravure misting? I just hope this crap is cleared up by about 4:30.

Edit: of course 9000 people post while I'm posting.


----------



## jmartel

> I need to get more handsaws. I decided once I have some spare money that I m going to get a crosscut saw kit for use with a bench hook.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> That s what I ve been saying in my head
> Also .
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I'm fairly certain that I'm going to get a kit from ErikF. Lower priced than buying a pre-made saw. About the only thing I can think of that would push me to buying a Veritas saw is so that it would match my dovetail saw.

But I've got some curly walnut that is dying to become some fine tool handle to use, so there's that too.


----------



## jmartel

After having to work at home the last 2 nights, nothing is going to stop me from putting in some much needed shop time this weekend. Thinking I might be able to completely finish up construction on the blanket chest this weekend and cross that off the list.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I need to get more handsaws. I decided once I have some spare money that I m going to get a crosscut saw kit for use with a bench hook.
> 
> - jmartel


My LN tapered crosscut is my favorite saw to use bar none. I don't blame you for getting a kit from Erik (dude's a pimp). But I highly recommend making it similar to the LN Xcut dimensions.

My ErikF DT saw. Bocote.


----------



## jmartel

> My LN tapered crosscut is my favorite saw to use bar none. I don t blame you for getting a kit from Erik (dude s a pimp). But I highly recommend making it similar to the LN Xcut dimensions.
> 
> My ErikF DT saw. Bocote.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


What I specc'ed to him was a 12" saw plate, with 14tpi filed crosscut, and a 2.5-3" depth of cut. So, very similar dimensions to the LN. In copper, of course.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I don't know if it is worth it but you vintage tool guys might enjoy this….

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/4631021790.html


----------



## ToddJB

Cool, Tim, that would make quick work of jointing boards. It's the vintage version of Festool's track saw.


----------



## 7Footer

Golf tournament instead of work, and it's Friday. Yeah buddy.









Also realized today that I have a Hog-like sack on my bag.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like a moose knuckle.


----------



## August

Anybody here,
That has ccw?
Question is about inside waist band holster.


----------



## chrisstef

Shank one for me 7.


----------



## CL810

I love Oregon golf. It's been 7 years and still dream about going back.


----------



## jmartel

> Anybody here,
> That has ccw?
> Question is about inside waist band holster.
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I'm not sure that's a good idea. I saw some statistic recently with a very large number of men who end up shooting their member off accidentally when keeping their gun in their waist band.


----------



## chrisstef

If there was ever an expert on manhood and members its JMart. Heed his advice August.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You guys would like Omaha golf too. Rolling green hills. It rains so much here they don't have to water, and it's cheap to maintain a course. There are 30+ courses. The city course are like $25 for 18.


----------



## JayT

> Anybody here,
> That has ccw?
> Question is about inside waist band holster.
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


What's the question? There's a lot of IWB options, just depends on what and where you are carrying and what you are wearing to conceal. Unlike JMart, I don't do appendix carry, so am not missing any parts. I prefer about a 4 o'clock carry.


----------



## 7Footer

That looks alot like Bandon Clayton… I've played.a couple of those courses, they are incredible. Some of the best in the country. I'm at Trysting Tree in corvallis today, Oregon State Beavers home course.


----------



## 7Footer

I love Beaver


----------



## CL810

Brandon it is 7.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I love Beaver
> 
> - 7Footer


QFT.

Any of you construction types ever see anything like this before?


----------



## jmartel

Going back to the brazilian steakhouse for lunch tomorrow. Going to gorge myself and then go into a food coma. I love meat in my mouth.


----------



## chrisstef

Never seen it Pez. What is it? For sealing in stud cavities?


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm not 100% sure what it's for/how it's used, but I know it's for sealing sill plates. Has a 16" repeat for locating studs. I don't make the foam, or the paper, but I printed the paper and then coated it with silicone so the foam doesn't stick. Thought I might find somebody who uses what I make.


----------



## August

> Anybody here,
> That has ccw?
> Question is about inside waist band holster.
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> I m not sure that s a good idea. I saw some statistic recently with a very large number of men who end up shooting their member off accidentally when keeping their gun in their waist band.
> 
> - jmartel


Men I don't even want to hear that.


----------



## August

> If there was ever an expert on manhood and members its JMart. Heed his advice August.
> 
> - chrisstef


Lol


----------



## 7Footer

> I love meat in my mouth.
> 
> - jmartel


No surprise!

All of those courses at Bandon you can play in the middle of the winter, pouring ass rain and the ball will still roll 60 yards down the fairway., its pretty crazy, greens are the same way, gnarly.


----------



## August

> Anybody here,
> That has ccw?
> Question is about inside waist band holster.
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> What s the question? There s a lot of IWB options, just depends on what and where you are carrying and what you are wearing to conceal. Unlike JMart, I don t do appendix carry, so am not missing any parts. I prefer about a 4 o clock carry.
> 
> - JayT


That what I do also is the 4:20 area LOL
Have you use this kind?


----------



## KelvinGrove

I use one of these for CCW…as far as I am concerned it is the way to go. Even in shorts and a tee shirt it works.






And the only way to shoot your pecker off is to put your finger on the trigger while you draw and the type of holster matters not. I would argue that A) if you practice and develop the muscle memory to draw correctly it won't happen and B) if it does happen it is gods way of keeping the stupid from reproducing without actually having to hit them with a bus.


----------



## 7Footer

Someone say 4:20? ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

I feel would should just legalize exposed carry so we don't have to worry about it, and we know where everybody stands.


----------



## JayT

Yep, I have a tuckable hybrid similar to that one for my S&W Shield. Very comfortable and easy to conceal.

Todd, open carry of firearms is legal in most states-you just get a lot of funny looks and the cops will probably be called. I think exposed carry of unshot members would cause less of an uproar. That leaves jmart out. Of course, he probably just tucks the gun in his waistband without using a holster. After all, it works for the guys in the movies.

There's a reason those IWB holsters cover the trigger.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Todd, open carry of firearms is legal in most states-you just get a lot of funny looks and the cops will probably be called.
> 
> - JayT


True Todd, And I open carry a lot…as long as I don't dress like a bum, nobody asks any questions. But then, this is north Georgia.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed a friendly area August. At least as far as im concerned.


----------



## jmartel

I never did end up riding to the range with my shotgun slung on my back on the motorcycle like I had originally planned in college. Meant to, just never did. I would have at least kept the trigger lock on it though. Probably would have been effective in preventing people merging into me at least.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Wonder how many times this "biker dude" had to practice to get it right??? I'll bet JMart can't do this!

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/motorcyclist-lands-roof-flipping-vehicle-rear-ends-article-1.1910283


----------



## ksSlim

Pez,
That role of stuf is sill plate seal.
Put it down to seal irregularities in the foundation before bolting the the sill plate.
Used a lot in new home construction.


----------



## bhog

Pretty nice of Red to let his wife do what she wants with her body, lol. Prick.

Anybody lol that stef didn't know the jamnut trick? You office dwellers really should get out more. Holy crap.

It's Friday and I've been cranky all week. Throat me!!


----------



## lysdexic

I'm just embarrassed because I thought that was Red's back. Well, that is what it looked like last time I saw it.


----------



## August

> Someone say 4:20? ;-)
> 
> - 7Footer


Lol yeah because it's not really 4olck LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

> I'm just embarrassed because I thought that was Red s back. Well, that is what it looked like last time I saw it.
> - lysdexic


 You've been missed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Someone say 4:20? ;-)
> - 7Footer
> 
> Lol yeah because it's not really 4olck LOL
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Exactly August. Exactly.


----------



## August

> I use one of these for CCW…as far as I am concerned it is the way to go. Even in shorts and a tee shirt it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only way to shoot your pecker off is to put your finger on the trigger while you draw and the type of holster matters not. I would argue that A) if you practice and develop the muscle memory to draw correctly it won t happen and B) if it does happen it is gods way of keeping the stupid from reproducing without actually having to hit them with a bus.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That's cool concept 
The only thing I saw that might be a potential problem, is 
Like for example today here in my town the temp.
Is 78 but humidity is 100000000% 
I will not wear my shirt tuck in.

Anyway I would like to try that out.
Thanks bud


----------



## 7Footer

It's always 4 twomp somewhere. Amateurs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Jokes always go over the stoner's heads.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a misappropriation Tony. Most of the time it just takes a bit longer.

Hog:


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Thats a misappropriation Tony. Most of the time it just takes a bit longer.
> - chrisstef


 If you meant misinterpretation, I stand corrected. Stoners.


----------



## chrisstef

Friggin stoners.


----------



## 7Footer

^lawl.

Former stoners too. In one lung, out the other.


----------



## 7Footer

Stuck in traffic on i5… Tony I hope you drive that prius better than all the cali transplants around here, they are worse than Asians.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I drive like a bat out of hell 7', I'd never be in your way.

My sympathies none the less.


----------



## walden

Picking up the hollow and round planes tomorrow. Will post pics when I get them home. Super stoked, but not stoner stoked bra…


----------



## lysdexic

Happy Friday evening 2 u fellers


----------



## ToddJB

Nice


----------



## lysdexic

Since I have been neglectful, I thought I would spend the evening rubbing my tool and polishing my knobs.


----------



## 7Footer

Man you really know how to polish knobs, knuckles, and tools! Whatcha Makin with the wedge thingies in the first pic? Lol at absence in woodworking.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pumpkin walls = shop… Nope.

Pumpkin walls = studio… Why, yes!


----------



## lysdexic

You hurt me Smitty. You hurt me bad.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just welcoming you back, Lys. Next time don't stay away so long, we missed you.


----------



## lysdexic

BTW - it's terra cotta - BITCH


----------



## August

My contribution of random pics 









Bed frame 
It's done


----------



## lysdexic

Is that a friggin' flat panel TV in the shop? OMG.

That reminds me of a song by Iggy Azalea. Maybe you have heard of her. :^) Cuz u so fancy.


----------



## jmartel

He's in the fast lane. From L.A. to Tokyo.


----------



## CL810

Prost, scottyByo!


----------



## August

> Is that a friggin flat panel TV in the shop? OMG.
> 
> That reminds me of a song by Iggy Azalea. Maybe you have heard of her. :^) Cuz u so fancy.
> 
> - lysdexic


No it's my calculator LOL

Jmartel 
I love watching Tokyo drift LOL


----------



## ToddJB

Good to have ya back BYo.

August frame looks great.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I m just embarrassed because I thought that was Red s back. Well, that is what it looked like last time I saw it.
> 
> - lysdexic


Nah, not the sweaty back you remember Scott. But she was wearing my pink tube top….so I understand the confusion.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hmmm, how to use my rail and style router bits to make glass panel doors?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

After the door is glued up, use a pattern bit to remove the groove on the inside of the door. Makes the panel (glass)removable, and use glass clips.


----------



## Buckethead

Bizzump


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Also Pez, I know it will take more time, but I would really thing about making those doors M&T(and forgoing your router bits. Then, you could just route the rabbet in the back after gluing. It'll make a stronger door for the glass.


----------



## Pezking7p

Too late, I already cut the rails. But I'm having a serious problem now…the bearing is leaving an impression which is messing up the fit. I'm starting to wish I had paid someone for the doors.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Doh. If a pattern bit isn't working, a rabbet big riding against the inside edge might work better.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, I took half the bit off the rail set so that I can use the table saw to rip the slot down to a rabbet.

I don't know if I understand your suggestion above? It's tricky because if I set my fence so the bearing doesn't touch, I don't get a complete cut and the parts still don't mate correctly. Additionally, I set the fence so the bearing doesn't touch, and I still get the mark, even with very light pressure. I'm confused. Going to eat some lunch and take a fresh look at it in a bit.


----------



## chrisstef

99% empty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Your still moving?;-)

Sorry Pez. Easier to explain stuff in person. Either way, I still find it easier after the door is glued. Like this:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Why is there a P-38 in your basement?


----------



## theoldfart

he likes to get bombed?


----------



## chrisstef

My grandfather put those kinda models together And it came home with me after he passed. The P38's become a bit of a shop mascot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice. I would never part with it, either.


----------



## woodcox

7:10 is the hip thing instead of 4:20. No google! Winner gets a coxbomb.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, did your grand dad fly the 38? My dad was a Marine Air Corp radio gunner on PBJ's in the Pacific, I still have his medals, flight logs and discharge papers.


----------



## chrisstef

Oil woodcox?

OF - as far as i know pop never saw any action in the war but he was deployed with the Seabees.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang red, that would have been easy.

Brutal morning in the shop. Afternoon was much better. I learned a lot about my router and router table, and that dust collection is essential for quality router table cuts.

The orange monster is dead. Chuck is bent (I wonder if this could have anything to do with using it as a lathe?). Time for a new drill!


----------



## bhog

Lol at coxbomb. My money is on Tony to cheat so he gets it.


----------



## walden

The kids finally made it home. I have been wanting some of these for a while now.


----------



## bhog

Nice^ you gonna use them?


----------



## ksSlim

7:10 is what the kids call OIL.


----------



## walden

> Nice^ you gonna use them?
> 
> - bhog


Yep. It's going to take some time to get over the learning curve, but this is how I plan to make my moldings. I got a quick lesson from the plane maker.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice set Walden.


----------



## lysdexic

Steffy - have you posted pics of your new diggs/ future shop?


----------



## theoldfart

Saturday nite in the cellar, getting back to complete some 85-90% stuff. Six board


















Wound up tossing together a large panel shoot board for the 8









Needs some tweaking but it worked.

i don't like smoothing pine, I'd rather smooth oak or cherry. Pine is not forgiving with sloppy technique!


----------



## Pezking7p

Walden, those look really nice. What are the profiles on all of them? Shavings pics?


----------



## walden

> Walden, those look really nice. What are the profiles on all of them? Shavings pics?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Pez - The one by itself is a 3/16 inch side bead. The other 10 are all hollow and round planes. Each of the five pairs has a plane with convex sole and a plane with a concave sole. You can use them in any combination to create just about any molding profile you can dream up.

This small set of planes take the place of a power router and hundreds of profile bits.

Here is a pic of the profile to give you a better idea.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, are you going to a set of snipes bills?


----------



## walden

> Walden, are you going to a set of snipes bills?
> 
> - theoldfart


Not right now. Ran out of money! Ha! I'm not sure if I would use the snipe bills enough.


----------



## Pezking7p

So you cut your hollow, then right next to that put in your round plane so the profiles match up. How do you match them up so they line up perfectly?


----------



## jmartel

I was in Belltown today, so I wandered into the Northwest Woodworking Gallery to see what they had for sale.


















































I think I might make an effort to submit a box for their yearly Box gallery next year. Gotta really step up my game to be accepted, though. I think I can probably pull it off once I get better at finishing, and get better with the marquetry. Should open to door to me making things to sell in there.

I thought I saw that it was one of the highest selling woodworking galleries in the country.

A scaled down version of the ship frame would go well on my boat wall on the main floor. I've already got 2 half-hull models, a Nantucket basket from my grandfather, a photo of one of the ships my wife worked on, and a commissioning pin from the USS Nautilus.


----------



## walden

It depends on what profile you're trying to make. Take a look at a molding on a piece of furniture in your house. Any part that is rounded over is made "hollow" plane and any part that is hollowed out is made with a "round" plane. The other parts are made with a rabbet plane, unless the molding has a quirk, then you would have to buy a pair of the snipe bill planes Kevin asked about.

To answer your question of how you get the profiles to match up, the answer is "very carefully". There are some tricks to keep them going in the correct alignment, but it takes a lot of practice.


----------



## Pezking7p

That table and chairs is like WHOA!

Walden, that's cool. Seems like a guy could spend a lot of time playing around with different combinations and profiles.


----------



## jmartel

That table was listed at $15k. The 2 end chairs were $3800, and the middle tables were $2500 I believe.

That was one of the more outrageously priced items, IMO. A lot of the others were quite a bit more reasonable. Like a bed for $3400. That seems reasonable for the quality and the one-off aspect of it.

The wood+upholstered chair was about $2200 I think. That's a little high, but not unreasonably so compared to a lot of morris chairs I've looked at.


----------



## walden

> That table and chairs is like WHOA!
> 
> Walden, that s cool. Seems like a guy could spend a lot of time playing around with different combinations and profiles.
> 
> - Pezking7p


True. The different combinations a person could make is almost endless. These were the last tools I had on my list as a "must have". I now have enough tools to build just about anything I can dream up…I just need to keep making stuff so my skill level can get there as well. I should be able to accomplish that right after I die. Ha!


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, check out Matt Bickfords book on using molding planes.


----------



## walden

> Walden, check out Matt Bickfords book on using molding planes.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks Kevin. I bought his book when it came out and have been drooling over it ever since. I can't wait to work through the lessons in the book now that the planes are in hand.


----------



## jmartel

Well I got the side panels sanded to 220 and glued up tonight. Cut the curves on the lower side rails as well.

Here's a dry fit:










Tomorrow I'll flatten the top, make the bottom, cut the corbels and maybe start final assembly.


----------



## 7Footer

Empty shop is tough Stef, soon you'll be back up & running!

15k for the dining set, wow. Friggin incredible stuff though.
Thanks again for the idea on the router edge guide. Had to make 2 because I used a crappy piece of plywood on the 1st one and it didn't turn out so well. 2nd one is dialed tho. It's not easy using a router with one handle!


----------



## 7Footer

Lol @ 7:10. That's new school stuff.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, not sure if you have a router table, but I've also clamped my edge guide down to my table saw wings to use as a router table before.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice rig ya come up with there 7.



> Steffy - have you posted pics of your new diggs/ future shop?
> 
> - lysdexic


Negative brother but heres what i gots fo ya. It makes an L:


















And now im gonna try to fall asleep again. Round 1 was unsuccessful but a lil sip of the whiskey mighta done the trick.


----------



## jmartel

> It makes an L
> 
> - chrisstef


We can't all be straight as an arrow. Just gotta use it to your advantage, and maybe she won't make fun of it to her friends when you're not around.


----------



## 7Footer

No router table.. another one on my list.

Gonna be a lot of work but fun setting up the new shop I bet, should be fun. "it makes an L" .. kinda like hogs ween he flops it over the lip of the toilet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff fellers.

Walden. I covet. I've fiddle with molding planes but once, and they are sweet.

Pez. I recently picked up the Milwaukee drill set. I really like it.

Late night convo at Red's place:

Wife: Oh, they make rings out of wood?
Me: Ya, I can make some once I get a lathe. 
Wife: Sorry hun, Aunt Flo's in town….

Long pause…. til we both realize she thought I said, "once I get laid." Hearty laughter ensued.

For a split second I was really wandering what my wife intended on doing with the lathe I'm getting.


----------



## ToddJB

^ that made me giggle, hun.

Stef, looks workable

Jmart, that's looking great man


----------



## walden

If anyone is interested in getting some molding planes made, I can give you the information for the plane maker I used. His prices were about $800-900 less for the set I bought compared to the famous guys we hear about. He can also make individual complex molders as well. Beech is getting hard to obtain, so it sounds like most of his planes will be made with quarter-sawn hard maple from now on.


----------



## August

Pez 
I recently just purchase the dewalt 20 volt
The impact and drill no hammer since I figure I won't need that for wood 
Home Depot got them for $285


----------



## bhog

7 speaks the truth.


----------



## chrisstef

Lil buddy gettin in on a lil ratchet action. Took right to it and cranked out a couple of lags.


----------



## Airframer

Very cool.. maybe the 25%er gene hasn't been passed on after all..

Had some shop time with the boy today as well. He has now claimed my hammer as his own..


----------



## AnthonyReed

^HAHAHA! @ 25%

Rugrat parade is cool.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol AF. Ouch.


----------



## Pezking7p

Unaware on 25%er? Great stuff with the kids in the shop. Hard to get kids involved in things other than video games these days. Gotta start young.

Cabinet parts are finally coming together to resemble cabinets. Had a problem with kreg screws splitting face frame parts, had to change it up on the fly and only put one screw in certain parts, use wax, etc. apparently I was supposed to get fine threaded screws? I swear their website told me coarse. Anybody want to buy 850 coarse 1-1/4" kreg screws? Hoping progress can pick up now that all the parts are cut.


----------



## Pezking7p

August, I picked up the 20V dewalt drill last night at Home Depot, the smaller one. This thing is sweet. Drilled about 75 kreg holes, plus 150 screws, and has juice left to spare.


----------



## August

Nice dan 
This is what I purchase


----------



## jmartel

Swung by Rockler this afternoon and saw that my local store was clearancing out super curly cherry for $4/bdft. I wanted to pick up more, but I only grabbed a bit over 10 bdft.


----------



## August

We'll I finish my tool caddy ,
Thanks for all the input guys.









Here check it out.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104987


----------



## bhog

Dan, coarse for softwoods and fine for hard. Hold onto them cause you'll use them up eventually. You'll find uses for that washer head, fastening table tops is one use I eat a few up on often.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy. Same here.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan are you redoing the boxes too, or just new face frames/doors?


----------



## Pezking7p

I guess I ordered the wrong ones. I'll order some fine threads before I attach the face frames…maybe I bouhpght the coarse threads for the carcass assembly? I think kreg screws are the bees knees but this is my first time using them. Any suggestions to keep the pieces flush when screwing? Clamps didn't help much, so we ended up double teaming it with me holding the pieces flat and wifey pushing the joint together to prevent separation.


----------



## Pezking7p

Shane, this is a complete cabinet build. My current cabinets are pathetically ugly and cheap, though in fantastic shape. Probably 20 years old.

We are moving the stove, adding a dishwasher and an over the stove microwave, and adding another 8 feet of cabinets on a new wall where there are no cabinets currently. Also removing half of a wall. Lighting, floors, countertops, the whole works.


----------



## ShaneA

I clamp the joint face w/the kreg vise grip lookin clamp, then clamp it with a bar clamp to hold it tight. Seems to work.

So you built the face frames before the boxes? I went the opposite route. Guess I was nore comfortable that way. Not sure what the gurus do.


----------



## Pezking7p

I tried my kreg clamp but it didn't fit, it ran into the bench and I didn't want to move my little screwing jig so it could hang off the edge of the table.

Yah I built frames first. A book I had said I should do it that way, plus my house would be full of cabinet boxes for an extra 4-5 weeks. I realize now that the finished cabinets will reside in my house for a few months anyway, but oh well.


----------



## Mosquito

Bit late as I wasn't home this weekend… Walden, I was going to ask where you got 'em from, but have made it far enough down the list to see you said it wasn't "one of the big names" so to speak… I was hoping to give molding planes a try (the making of). I bought a DVD on how to make them last year, but haven't had the time or ability to justify spending money on the plane making tools… but been selling a few extras to fix the latter.

I got the chance to use some hollows and rounds to make molding at a Lie-Nielsen hand tool event, of all places. Mike Siemsen's school of woodworking had a bench there, and I watched for a minute or two and somehow they got me to give it a try… one thing lead to another and my "take a half day off, maybe spend an hour quick before heading home to miss rush hour" turned into being there for 6 hours and missing rush hour by being after it lol


----------



## chrisstef

Happy monday morning touch holes. Pull up your socks and grab your caulks, its crunch time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get some.


----------



## ToddJB

More trim this weekend.

One major problem spot mostly done. The bottom two layers of brick on this chimney are all out of wack with the rest of it, so I had to hog out reliefs so the top would line up closer to the brick.










Pleased with the way it turned out. Still need to fill the small gaps around the corners:










I like to get ya'lls opinion on how to do the the other problem section though. When I built the shower I didn't think about how I was going to trim around it.

Here's what I'm dealing with:




























The thickness of the step is the same thickness as the baseboard, not including the quarter round.

The other visual piece is I don't know if I should leave the front piece the same height as the rest of the baseboard, or if I should do some sort of taller/angled piece to fully cover the side of the shower curb.

Thoughts?


----------



## chrisstef

Id miter the baseboard to accept a return piece that was the same height as the tile curb. Id also run the quarter round all the way across the bottom of the tiled curb. Like a dis:


----------



## 489tad

Todd I'd end the trim right where you have it. If you turn the corner that 1" will not match up with the tile. Nice job around the brick.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan the photo angle is a little funky but the curb does stick out the same thickness as the 1".


----------



## walden

Nice Mos. I thought about building them as well, but in the end, I decided that I would rather focus on making furniture. The guy I bought mine from is Jeremiah of Liberty Toolworks. www.libertytoolworks.com. He can make the 18th century version the famous guys make for about the same price, or he can make a 19th century version for less. (The prices on his site are for the 18th century planes.)

I got the 19th century version. Same plane, but with less ornamentation (read hand work). I paid $1250 for the quarter set and paid him in cash so there would be no Paypal or credit card transaction fees for him. The other guys would charge $2100 plus for the same set, so it was a good savings.

He also showed me some infill planes he made. No jigs, did all the work by hand! The guy has some serious talent.


----------



## walden

Nice job Todd! I have no ideas about the shower. Would have to see it in person.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Have I ever mentioned how much I hate Mondays?


----------



## ToddJB

> Id also run the quarter round all the way across the bottom of the tiled curb.
> 
> - chrisstef


Interesting. Didn't think of that option. Might have to make a mock up to see what it would look like. Think water would be an issue on the trim, since it's right in front of the curb?



> I have no ideas about the shower. Would have to see it in person.
> 
> - walden


I'll show you my shower any day (he says in a creepy voice).


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - If you can, use that plastic molding instead of primed pine or whatever and it should be all right with the moisture.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Chimney trim looks great Todd.

Eff Mondays, agreed Tim.


----------



## jmartel

My wife was apparently feeling ambitious yesterday, so she pulled the washer and dryer out of the laundry closet, put down some fake wood peel-n-stick tile over the horrible looking linoleum, and called me up to install a cabinet above the machines that we bought from a Re-store. Hung up some rods for hangars, and put in a new floor strip to cover the transition from carpet to stick tile. And it started with requiring me to make a run to Home Depot & Lowes.

So, I didn't get as much finished on the blanket chest as I wanted to. It's getting close though.


----------



## chrisstef

Good lookin chest there jmart, I really like the tone of the alder.


----------



## jmartel

I'm just happy right now that I'm well ahead of where I thought I'd be. I've got a little under a month left, and it's looking like I'll be completely finished in the next week or two. Depends on how long finishing takes, really.

Corbels need cut and shaped, it needs glued together, and top needs flattening/butterfly inlays/epoxy in the knots. Corbels and glue-up should happen tonight/tomorrow. And top will hopefully be finished before I leave for vegas on friday.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Jmart.

Are you going for corbels like HorizontalMike's?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Todd - If you can, use that plastic molding instead of primed pine or whatever and it should be all right with the moisture.
> 
> - chrisstef


When we bought our house, the only shower had a window. That window was wood casing, and wood trim. Not sure if it was originally just a tub? Of course the wood was in terrible shape.

All that to say I change the window to a vinyl shower window, and met up the trim with that white pvc trim Stef is referring to. Held up fine.


----------



## jmartel

Not those corbels. That's the same plans I'm working from though. Mine will be the ones from the plans. More simple, more fitting of the A&C style.


----------



## Mosquito

very nice JMart, the blanket chest looks great.

-

I got to do a little practice for the first time since trying it 2 years ago at an LN handtool event.



















Did a little test on a small piece for hammer veneering. I intend to use hammer veneering to veneer the current computer case project I'm working on, so I thought I better practice lol

-









Still finding uses for my old "practice dovetail" pieces… here we see one turned into my makeshift veneer hammer, and it actually worked fairly well


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, I would do exactly as Stef suggests, then if anyone criticizes it you can blame him. But seriously, I would do as he says. The PVC molding is cheap and easy, it's what I did all my quarter round with. Don't cut it too slow though or the edges will get melty.

Jmart, once again, that Alder is stunning. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## jmartel

Mos, what glue are you using for veneering?


----------



## Mosquito

Brooklyn Tool & Craft Hide Glue 192 Gram


----------



## jmartel

I haven't ventured into hide glue yet with my veneer. I've just been using Titebond Cold Press glue.


----------



## Mosquito

I had the opportunity to try hammer veneering (among a few other things) at the Mike Siemsen's School of Woodworking booth/bench at our local Lie-Nielsen hand tool event 2 years ago. They were cutting molding with Hollows and Rounds, and I was watching. Next thing I know they managed to coax me into trying that. Once that was done, they had me miter the molding, glue it to the demo project they had (with hide glue), and then "Have you ever done hammer veneering?" - "I have not" - "Well, here's the hammer, here's some veneer, and some hide glue, let's go!" lol

It was pretty fun, and wasn't that bad. Though I think it may take a bit of mastery in trial and error to get the exact hang of glue strength, and happy veneer… we had a bit of an issue with a piece of curly veneer that wanted to keep buckling up, and creating a bubble. Nice thing about hide glue is that you can just heat it up with an iron (before it cures, with steam + iron once it's cured) and it'll reactivate and you can fix little issues. I look forward to using it more. It doesn't smell the greatest, however.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I've been wanting to give it a shot for the marquetry stuff. Shipwright constantly talks about how much better it is. I can definitely see an application for it in veneering. I might have to swing by goodwill one day to pick up a hot pot and make a glue pot for myself.


----------



## walden

I use a stronger gram strength for furniture and love it. No need to buy an expensive glue pot either. If you can find one of the old potpourri mini crock pots, they keep the temp right at 140 degrees, which is perfect for hide glue.


----------



## chrisstef

Would a French onion soup crock work? I love that stuff.


----------



## walden

> Would a French onion soup crock work? I love that stuff.
> 
> - chrisstef


Haha! Here is a picture of what I'm talking about. I think I paid $10 for this vs. $200 plus for a real glue pot. The Goose pattern was extra…


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna take a bunch of onions to fill that puppy!

Both closings confirmed for Friday. Moving the balance of the crap out of the house Thursday is gonna be a marathon.


----------



## Pezking7p

Good God, Stef. I hate moving. Last time I moved I had an army show up from work in pickups, with their sons. The whole house, everything, was loaded, driven 20 minutes across town, and unloaded, within 2 hours. Done. Wish I could help you. I'll be driving past your house at about 11:00 pm on Friday, bit too late to help. I'll drink some for you this weekend.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, so you moved your house worth of stuff to the in-laws and then moving it into the house? That's a lot of moving. Hows the back holding up?

Walden, those molding planes look nice nested under the bench.


----------



## chrisstef

It's not gonna be all that bad. We've (read, I) all ready offloaded 5 box trucks worth of stuff in the inlaws garage which is 3 minutes from the new house. We're really down to our bedroom, the babys room, the living room and maybe 8 boxes of misc stuff we need for everyday life. With any luck ill have 8-10 guys for Saturday shuffling stuff from the inlaws to the new crib. Really hoping to make short work of it.

Todd - yea, moving it twice but that's just how it all shook out. Back's tender. Knee is also very tender. Like wake you up in the middle of the night type tenderoni.


----------



## JayT

> Back s tender. Knee is also very tender. Like wake you up in the middle of the night type tenderoni.
> 
> - chrisstef


There's the next excuse for the bench not getting done. 

Don't envy you a bit, stef. I've moved 14 times in my life and it's never any fun and doesn't get easier on the back or knees as you get older. I've probably helped move another 30+ families the last five years or so through our church's moving ministry, as well.

I'll think of you this weekend as I'm smoking ribs and having a nice cold drink. (Not really, I'll enjoy the ribs without feeling sorry for you at all)


----------



## walden

Take it easy there Stef. You don't want to over do it and blow a O ring or grow a third nut because of this!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, do you get that box truck from work?


----------



## chrisstef

All my gaskets are intact for now Walden but I appreciate your concern  . I hear woodcox is the guy to see for a blown out gasket.

JayT - you know it. That's called layin groundwork brother.

Todd - yea I scored the box truck from work which is really friggin awesome of the boss and it only cost me a knuckler. Win win I guess.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, after moving into our house last year, my wife and I agreed that next time we move we will probably just hire someone for it. With any luck, we will only move either 0 or 1 more time for the next say 20-25 years.


----------



## ToddJB

That is awesome of them. We were in a situation between leaving our rental and buying our house where we were displaced for about 6 weeks. Renting a truck twice and the storage of our crap, it was cheaper for us to do a POD, and that meant only loading once and unloading once. Free truck and free storage would make the POD option dramatically more expensive., but getting to watch all of your belongs lifted into the air by a crane is a butt puckering experience we should all have the privilege of having.


----------



## widdle

Stefs a packer..
Todd i would consider continuing the tile along those two walls, and than going with the base not ideal but possibly less busy..if you do the base thing, if you dont clean up where the mud ,mortar ,paint and caulking come together it's gonna look hoopty..as for base and shoe, i would consider small returns, and also where the shoe meets trim..


----------



## chrisstef

Widdle loves fudge.


----------



## widdle

staycation..sucka's


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## widdle

check this conestst live..heavy stuff..
http://www.aspworldtour.com/events/2014/mct/698/billabong-pro-tahiti


----------



## AnthonyReed

8-10?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Walden, I thought it but forgot to type it.

Thanks Widdle.


----------



## widdle

we'll see. Depends where you go..Was up to cat 5 on sunday for a little bit


----------



## BigRedKnothead

10' waves. Piece o' cake. Be safe and have some fun Widster.

I was having some much fun with a spokeshave, the wifey wanted to try.









See Walden, ya just gotta find a girl who thinks your toys are as cool as you do….and your set.

Easy hog. Don't make me throat punch ya.


----------



## chrisstef

Dude - even your wifes got Red hair. Holy crap.


----------



## widdle

^It's miss Red cool..Are those table legs..Those look sweet..


----------



## widdle

Red made her dye it..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Soul-stealers… a whole nest of them.


----------



## widdle

red didnt make it through his heat..but A for effort..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Balls.


----------



## chrisstef

That's gonna leave a mark for sure. 8-10' swells sound pretty intense wids. Big storm comin you way and hoping the one coming our way stays off to sea. Moving in during a tropical storm wouldn't be that cool.


----------



## jmartel

> Dude - even your wifes got Red hair. Holy crap.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ginger girls are where it's at.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehe. My wife is a brunette. But my sister-in-law is a cosmetologist…..so my wife's haircut and color changes drastically every couple months.

Ya Widster. I'd be more effective on a tube than a board.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, Widdle, those are the big arse white oak outdoor table legs I was tellin ya about. 5"x5"x 30"


----------



## widdle

nice


----------



## widdle

here's some scrappy's..


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Oh, beautiful man!

Nice legs too BRK.


----------



## theoldfart

Wid, that tool tote is impressive. I like the lines and curves combination.


----------



## chrisstef

With legs like that I wanna see the booty! Thicky thick there Red.


----------



## widdle

thanks of.. yeah good for scraps..dig the cherry..









are any of you guys checking this contest..way heavier than it looks..that place has huge coral heads..


----------



## ToddJB

Wid, thanks for the trim ideas, I like the tile around idea, but the tile is not full color and the bull noses are not big enough, but I'll still put some thought into it.

Red, good looking legs. Is that the LN version of an 80?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not bad for a hack framer.

Todd. I don't think LN makes a no 80. That's a Boggs spokeshave.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Widdle, that slab is a workbench in waiting… You know that, right? Dimensions?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Figure's pretty sweet on this one. Doh. Maybe shoulda saved that piece for indoor furniture.


----------



## widdle

smitty that is actually a fairly small piece of fig..mabye 48" to the crotch..18" wide..2"( stef) thick









I've thought about this one, but it's only 60" long, and the bench i have is a little to short @ 66"


----------



## bhog

Hey Red, I'll take your throat punch and raise you a " destroy your wife ".

Widdle has done it before, and that's exactly how I'd do it. Talking trim here<.


----------



## chrisstef

What is that monstrous timber in the background next to the drug rug widdle?


----------



## ksSlim

For the entertainment of the more "mature" members.


----------



## widdle

That's not a rug..That's my pancho ese..That timber is a 10" by 12" from a job prolly ten years ago that was left over ..Want it ?


----------



## August

Walnut garand stock,
What is a good finish?
What I have.
Murdoch's hard oil
Linseed oil
Waterlocks
Or just plain minwax clear stain.
What to do?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Progress on the dockyard style bed for girl child. A little quality time with the sander and it will be ready for the stencils.










Widdle…for a chunk of timber like that it would be almost worth a drive to CA to pick it up….almost.


----------



## woodcox

A lot of info here August…http://www.odcmp.com/Sales/askarmoreranswerwood_cleaning_article.htm
Would love a pic of the rifle. That is definitely on my list of shooters to own one day.


----------



## jmartel

Chest is glued up, and the corbels are gluing on right now. Tomorrow I'll finish flattening the lid and maybe be able to inlay the butterflys.


----------



## jmartel

And photo of said progress.










The glue up on this one was pretty tricky. Managed to get it done though.


----------



## bhog

Nice work jizztaster.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ thanks for sharing, callum! Younger and smarter, that sounds too good to be true for a wrinkle cream, but for a brilliant formula, well, who am I to doubt?


----------



## chrisstef

I like arm-r-seal on walnut August. I think bhog used dark walnut Danish oil on that walnut bar he did with general finishes high performance over the top.

Toilet installed last night. Funky town. I miss my tools.

Callum, will your cream take the wrinkles out of my nether regions? Make it look more like a well used tennis ball than a extra large raisin?


----------



## 489tad

Looks good JMart!


----------



## Airframer

Alright Bhog… Your custom order has been shipped…. I hope your wife likes it.


----------



## walden

Looks good jmart.

Thanks for the congrats Todd and Tony.

AF - You almost made coffee come out my nose! Thanks for the morning laugh!


----------



## August

Thanks wood,
That's where I got mine but the stock is just plain looks good already but I hate to touch the wood with out finish, ok cool will read up on it.

Thanks cris
I saw a article about that finish.
And the good news is my box store here :menards: have those.


----------



## August

> Alright Bhog… Your custom order has been shipped…. I hope your wife likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Airframer


Hey men what's that for?
Flag pole?


----------



## chrisstef

That's my fleshlight ^

It looks like some sort of a structural column to me. Good luck landing the bolt holes on the base plate.


----------



## August

Well this ain't really wood realeated.
I bought the Laguna TSS table saw about 7 years ago.
And now that my shop is good to go.
I've been using it.
I was never happy with the extension table
And the fence that came with it and the throat plate.
And riving knife

So I made all the modification before I even had the chance to use it.

The very first thing I made was the throat plate.
This is the original 


















This was bent and the worst part was you had to buy the phenolic insert because it had a wierd shape with metric threads.
So this what I made 
Solid aluminum 
1" thick 

















And then the riving knife was rusted from the shipping and bent.
I hammered this and I still wasn't happy.
Here is the original 









And then I made some using our laser jet 
And I use stainless steel
I made 3 size
2 of each size









Now I don't know if other saw has similar style of mounting 
But I have 3 to spare. If any one likes it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A cigarette sure would go good with this coffee…. oh wait never mind I don't smoke; stopped that sh!t cold.


----------



## August

Tony I wish I could do what you did,
Salute to you sir.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cigarette and coffee is second only to cigarette and beer. Both are enhanced greatly after a meal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Eric agrees with you Dan.

I am just busting nuts August. I rarely speak anything other than nonsense so please never let me distract you from the meaningful posts on this thread.


----------



## ToddJB

August, those look great. Wish my saw would take a riving knife, cause I'd happily take those off your hands.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd is fond of sheep.

Really.

Fond.


----------



## ToddJB

Why do Scottish men wear kilts?

Sheep can hear a zipper from a mile away.

I'm not Scottish, so I stick to mess shorts.


----------



## August

> August, those look great. Wish my saw would take a riving knife, cause I d happily take those off your hands.
> 
> - ToddJB


Hey Todd don't say that because I made a riding knife system for a Freind of mine he had a contractor style hitachi table saw.
If you can send me a pic of the arbor with the plate off?

Pic of what I mean shortly.

Ok here you go
There is a arm for the saw that takes riving knife 
and I copied how they made it .

















Ok the one with my finger is what I made for that hitachi saw 
And it also goes up and down with the blade


----------



## ToddJB

August, great job on that. Here is what the innards of a Unisaw looks like:










When I start the restoration on the one I'll be keeping I might hit you up for some ideas.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Why do Scottish men wear kilts?
> 
> Sheep can hear a zipper from a mile away.
> 
> I m not Scottish, so I stick to mess shorts.
> 
> - ToddJB


The difference between Mick Jager and a Scotsman?

Mick Jager says "Hey you, get off of my cloud"

A Scotsman says "Hey McCloud, get off of my ewe!"


----------



## August

> August, great job on that. Here is what the innards of a Unisaw looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I start the restoration on the one I ll be keeping I might hit you up for some ideas.
> 
> - ToddJB


We can definitely make some thing for that,
Just gonna require lots of measuring,. But yes no problem when your ready I'll help you out no problem.


----------



## ToddJB

> The difference between Mick Jager and a Scotsman?
> 
> Mick Jager says "Hey you, get off of my cloud"
> 
> A Scotsman says "Hey McCloud, get off of my ewe!"
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That one is exceptionally clever.



> We can definitely make some thing for that,
> Just gonna require lots of measuring,. But yes no problem when your ready I ll help you out no problem.
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Thanks Brother, I appreciate your skill set and willingness to share it.


----------



## August

Question 
On the table saw
When I bought the saw I also bought a blade that has 92 teeth
And it's no good.

What a good teeth count for everyday use? 
The only place I can get saw blades will be Home Depot or menards?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

August I'm a fan of freud diablo blades you can get at HD. I run a 20-some tooth ripping blade most of the time. I used a 60 tooth crosscut blade if I really need some clean crosscut.

Eventually I'd like to try a forrest woodworker II blade. Dey spendy.

And waterlox would work fine on the walnut you were talking about. It's a varnish blend.


----------



## ToddJB

A sharp 40 tooth combo blade from freud diablo is what I leave in my saw 90 percent of the time. If I'm doing a lot of ripping or crosscutting I'll switch out for a 20 or 60 respectively. But the 40 works fine the majority of the time.


----------



## summerfi

I'm on my way home from a 3+ week fire assignment in California. There's no way I could ever catch up on this thread (1500+ posts since I left) so I'll start from here and carry on. I'm assuming the previous 1500 posts were the normal combination of mundane, inane, and insane, mixed with an occasional dash of brilliance.


----------



## ToddJB

Welcome back, Bob! I'm not sure how you're going to sleep knowing that you've missed so much.

August, it came with a 92 tooth blade? Is the saw designed for clean cutting toilet paper?


----------



## August

> August I m a fan of freud diablo blades you can get at HD. I run a 20-some tooth ripping blade most of the time. I used a 60 tooth crosscut blade if I really need some clean crosscut.
> 
> Eventually I d like to try a forrest woodworker II blade. Dey spendy.
> 
> And waterlox would work fine on the walnut you were talking about. It s a varnish blend.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Thanks Red ok I'm heading to Home Depot now


----------



## August

> Welcome back, Bob! I m not sure how you re going to sleep knowing that you ve missed so much.
> 
> August, it came with a 92 tooth blade? Is the saw designed for clean cutting toilet paper?
> 
> - ToddJB


No I actually got rip off on that I paid like $280 for it
From Laguna 
Really pissed me off


----------



## jmartel

I use a 60T Freud crosscutting blade for everything, to be honest with you.


----------



## walden

Welcome back Bob! You didn't miss anything. I think your comment pretty much nailed what has been happening…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I get a lot of burning if I rip with a crosscut blade.

welcome back Bob.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome back Bob. I think the inverse of those clowns, you missed a lot but I am glad to have you back none the less.

My step-dad worked a dozer on one of the fires just recently too. Glad you're safely home.


----------



## 7Footer

holy crap you guys are busy these last couple days.

Nice Wifey pic Red, also lawl'd at your 'i can make some when I get a lathe' convo. I like it when the wife changes her hair color, switch things up a bit ya know? Plus I haven't seen her with a hair color I don't like.

Dood Widdle-san the tote and boxes are super cool. Really good stuff.

Chest is looking good jmart. Welcome back Bob!

80 tooth Freud Diablo here for the majority of my work, will switch to the 40 tooth Irwin for rough stuff and crappy wood.

Well it's not perfect, but pretty good, the router jig did the trick, made the groove on both sides. It's bamboo and finished with 50/50 salad bowl finish and mineral spirits mix.









Had to label it since it's headed to Brasil.


----------



## ToddJB

Every cheap bamboo cutting board we've bought over the years has split. Do you think that its a poor quality mass manufactured glue job, or do you think it's the nature of the material?


----------



## walden

It's just you Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Figures.


----------



## August

Well got my 12" table saw blade and the red looks cool


----------



## chrisstef

sexy time ^


----------



## August

Did someone say sexy????
Now that's my language LOL

I've never use this blade because this is my first to do wood.
So far I like the way the carbide is sharpen.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks like a nice combo blade. I admit, part of the reason I go with the rip is because my TS is a little underpowered when I rip 2" oak. Probably won't be a problem on your saw August.


----------



## August

I won't know red 
I haven't really cut anything that I can say hard yet.
I had 3 option of motor when I purchase it
Lesson motor 
And baldor 
So I chose the 5.5 hp.
And now I'm trying to save money to buy that scoring blade.
Because I notice on red oak and plywood it does create some burr or whatever the word is.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

uh ya, 5.5 should do. Mine is only 1.75 hp;-)

August "Go Big or Go Home" McCormick Lehman III


----------



## August

Your a good man big Red.
Well stain on the bed frame is dry so I guess it's time to sand a little and do the poly.
I'm trying to find something to while stain is drying.
So I can squeazz. Some project for me so wife don't think I'm in the garage just for me LOL

Hmm what to build????


----------



## August

Hey all any body here wish they had some linear bearing bearing and rail????


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, that 40T won't do quite as well with sheet goods. Chipout I believe is the term you are looking for. I would toss your 96T blade in for sheet goods.


----------



## jmartel

What size bearing/rail August?

I was going to make a router lift using them eventually.


----------



## August

Well I have some a few sizes 
Pics in a few


----------



## August

> Yeah, that 40T won t do quite as well with sheet goods. Chipout I believe is the term you are looking for. I would toss your 96T blade in for sheet goods.
> 
> - jmartel


The word duhhhhh comes to mind yes that's the word.
Men you wood people are crazy about your words LOL


----------



## August

Ok well since nothing is good enough for me,
I always try to reinvent the wheel why I don't know.
Anyway I have the incra positioner 
And I'm designing my own right angle fence for it.
And I'm thinking of using some thk rail.
I was playing with it before I had my garage.
Even made a video of it and never finish it.
Anyway here is the pic
I have a few of the smaller ones

















This second one I have lots of.


----------



## bhog

I keep the freud industrial 24t thin kerf rip or the freud full kerf 30t glue line in my saw. Cut everything with it. FTW!!

Af , I smiled to the fact that you were driving down the road, saw a huge pole, and thought of me. Lol.


----------



## ToddJB

Good job building maintenance


----------



## walden

Hahaha! They must work for Congress…


----------



## jmartel

http://www.vocativ.com/underworld/crime/lego-heists/#!bKMCo0

Apparently I'm sitting on a goldmine.


----------



## walden

You're gonna have to buy a vault for those Legos…expensive hobby.


----------



## Pezking7p

My Freud 24T glue line rip is sweet. 1.5HP delta rips 8/4 oak without much effort. Also have 80T ultimate cutoff by Diablo. Zero tear out on plywood without a zci and glass smooth crosscuts. Wish I had a combo blade though.

Got my new rasp. Leaves a lot rougher surface than I anticipated. Needs a bunch of sanding to remove the marks. Any suggestions to ease the sanding required?


----------



## jmartel

I know. I could build one out of legos.

Dan, they come in different coarseness. You should get a finer tooth rasp to clean up with.


----------



## bhog

You better build a safe room jazzmarke'.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^jizzmarke. Classic.

I thought my 10 grain rasp was pretty fine but maybe I should have gotten a 12 grain or higher.


----------



## Airframer

Dan, I use a small rat tail file that I use to ease the transition from rasp to sand paper. If you hold the file on both ends and at a slight angle pulling across the work it scrubs the lines real nicely and quick. I almost like that tool more than a rasp in most applications.


----------



## Airframer

.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol todd and jizzmarke, eff me thats funny. 
Oh baby you. You got what i nee-eed.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm trying really hard to come up with some shop related lyrics for that song and failing hard. After an hour, I give up.

T-minus two days stef. You excited?

Wife and I are headed to the town we met in, to go for a weekend sail on the boat we met on. Going to be a sweet weekend, if a little cold. Hopefully the boat doesn't suck too bad. It's a race boat and not very comfortable for sleeping on.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh jmart you… You've got what I need. When you play with your Lego's - when you play with your legos


----------



## DanKrager

I've said it before and I'll say it again. It's my story and I'm stickin' to it.
Woodworker II, 10" 40T is the cheapest saw blade you'll ever buy if you can get it to do what mine has done. I bought two of them in 1980, one 10" and one 7 1/2" for my hand power saw. Since I purchased it, it has been the only blade on my three table saws…the saws wear out before the blade gives up. It's been resharpened once and is due again, but it has cut 10s of thousands of linear feet of rip and cross cut. It now resides on my Unisaw and it just cuts and cuts. I wax it here and there to keep the crud off it. So you can figure it by the foot or by the year, it's the cheapest (expensive) blade you'll ever buy if you take care of it. I cut only clean good lumber with it, never any reclaimed stuff. I use the Freud Diablo blade on a hand power saw for the crappy stuff.

I have a riving knife on my Unisaw having replaced the top guard with it, but the mechanism does not go up and down with the blade. I'll be interested in the riving knife solution you come up with, August. 
DanK


----------



## ShaneA

I have a couple of the WW II form Forest as well. I will echo the length of high quality cuts. Pretty remarkable.


----------



## August

I need a quick easy project for shop,
Any ideas????
Waiting for stain to dry is boring


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Apparently I m sitting on a goldmine.
> 
> - jmartel


No, you're not….your wife, on the other hand…


----------



## Pezking7p

> I need a quick easy project for shop,
> Any ideas????
> Waiting for stain to dry is boring
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Practice some dovetails.


----------



## August

^ I wish I can use the verizon wireless when they say can you hear me now.
But I can't read what you said. LOL
That's tooooooo hard plus I have a valid excuse very valid 
I don't have a dovetail saw yet???
LOL


----------



## jmartel

Install a french cleat system on one of your walls. Build an outfeed/assembly table. Build a shop stool. Make wooden shop tools/jigs that you don't have (i.e. crosscut sled, kerfmaker, miter sled, tenon jig, etc)


----------



## Mosquito

> I don t have a dovetail saw yet???
> LOL
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I can help fix that


----------



## August

> Install a french cleat system on one of your walls. Build an outfeed/assembly table. Build a shop stool. Make wooden shop tools/jigs that you don t have (i.e. crosscut sled, kerfmaker, miter sled, tenon jig, etc)
> 
> - jmartel


Thanks bud 
Check this video 





Also check this out

http://www.guidetomachining.com/Woodworking/tenoning-jig/15928496_wLHVG3


----------



## August

> I don t have a dovetail saw yet???
> LOL
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> I can help fix that
> 
> - Mosquito


Well let's chat LOL


----------



## walden

> ^^^jizzmarke. Classic.
> 
> I thought my 10 grain rasp was pretty fine but maybe I should have gotten a 12 grain or higher.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I have a 10 grain for roughing stuff in, and a 15 grain for finishing up. Barely any sanding needed.


----------



## walden

All this talk about saw blades. I use a Disston D8 5.5 ppi for rip, Disston #12 8 ppi for crosscut, and an Atkins 10 ppi for fine crosscut work with no tear out. No saw blade for plywood because plywood is for chumps…


----------



## August

^oh big words 
LOL


----------



## walden

Insurance giveth, and insurance taketh away. I got the insurance check for the tear drop. On the same day I got a letter from my health insurance provider saying that they refuse to pay for the root canal I need. Looks like I'm out a grand for that one. Can't win them all I guess.


----------



## August

^that sucks
Sorry to hear that


----------



## 7Footer

August, holy crap that kerf maker is awesome.


----------



## walden

What does a kerf maker do exactly?


----------



## August

> August, holy crap that kerf maker is awesome.
> 
> - 7Footer


Thanks man 
I made booth of them in brass.
Not asking for views ok but check out my website,
I have cool stuff there.


----------



## August

> What does a kerf maker do exactly?
> 
> - walden


Hey bud I'm not good in English typing 
But bridge city tools was the inventor of that and they have a good video on their YouTube about it


----------



## August

When I went to Home Depot today to purchase the table saw blade.
Which by the way thanks 
To red 
Jmartel 
Tod
And to who ever else gave advice 
Thanks

I saw a dado set same company

Is that something I should buy?


----------



## jmartel

> When I went to Home Depot today to purchase the table saw blade.
> Which by the way thanks
> To red
> Jmartel
> Tod
> And to who ever else gave advice
> Thanks
> 
> I saw a dado set same company
> 
> Is that something I should buy?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Depends on whether or not you need it. You can get away without using one, or it can be quite useful. Just depends on what you are going to be making.


----------



## August

Ok cool thanks man.
I don't know I guess I'll find out soon when I actually start to more projects..


----------



## Mosquito

Walden, coincidentally this blog just popped in at the top of the pulse
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18170


----------



## Mosquito

> When I went to Home Depot today to purchase the table saw blade.
> Which by the way thanks
> To red
> Jmartel
> Tod
> And to who ever else gave advice
> Thanks
> 
> I saw a dado set same company
> 
> Is that something I should buy?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I would say, since you've made 2 good looking kerf makers, you don't need a dado set, as you can just use those and a chisel or router plane, most likely.


----------



## August

Thanks moss

Yeah the LN or LV router plane is been bothering me in my sleep LOL

But I have to say that since I've been using my sliding table saw men I'm loving this thing I actually cought my self today just cutting for the heck of it LOL


----------



## Mosquito

lol I've done the same thing with a lot of tools as well. Especially making shavings lol


----------



## August

I hear you. LOL

Well I'm home with no wife wife is working so 
I'm so bored I made a lot of push stick it was fast and easy even a cave man can do it


----------



## August

Ok last one for tonight 
I love safety ok but I also believe in common sense 
And I also believe in functionality 
Anyway what do you guys think of my panic stop switch?


























I thinks the hinge needs to be bigger?


----------



## chrisstef

Every good machine deserves an "oh ********************" button. I like it August. Do you sleep man?

Pez - def gettin excited. Antsy too. This the reason for a 1:30am post lol. Im read to get to work.


----------



## August

> Every good machine deserves an "oh ********************" button. I like it August. Do you sleep man?
> 
> Pez - def gettin excited. Antsy too. This the reason for a 1:30am post lol. Im read to get to work.
> 
> - chrisstef


No no wife so means I can have fun in the garage LOL
Well since you put it that way I have the best oh ******************** button LOL take a look


----------



## August

Ok I'm beat drunk and happy lol 
Good night all


----------



## jmartel

You've been busy, August


----------



## walden

I think August wins the award for most productive night owl!


----------



## summerfi

August is the prototypical energizer bunny.

We closed on the 4-plex we were selling while I was gone on the fire. That's one huge pain in the %#* I won't have to deal with any more. The wife keeps asking what I'm going to buy with my fire money. Sounds like an open door to me. Let's see, what do I need…I mean want.


----------



## ToddJB

How about a 6-plex? I hear it only gets easier the more you have


----------



## ToddJB

Seriously though, do you mind sharing what you didn't like about owning rental properties. It's something that I personally would like to get into and eventually be the sustaining income for my family. So I'd love to get your insight for any do's and don'ts


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am interested too Bob.

Stef? 1am?


----------



## jmartel

> August is the prototypical energizer bunny.
> 
> We closed on the 4-plex we were selling while I was gone on the fire. That s one huge pain in the %#* I won t have to deal with any more. The wife keeps asking what I m going to buy with my fire money. Sounds like an open door to me. Let s see, what do I need…I mean want.
> 
> - summerfi


A high quality lady of the night?


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats on the closing Bob. I cant imagine owning rental properties. I see what my boss goes through and im all set on it. I know theres decent money to be had but it looks like it comes with plenty of headaches. Late payments (or no payment), broken stuff, upgrades, bickering tenants, evictions (good luck). Good to have ya back Bob.

T - yea 1AM snacky run to the kitchen. I been tossin and turning at night with the whole closing, moving, and wrapping things up at work on the brain. Im chomping at the bit to get the show on the road.

Just got an estimated final number that we need to bring with us to closing. A bit less than I had anticipated. Pretty stoked about that.


----------



## summerfi

Well, Todd, it seems regardless of how well you try to screen tenants, you end up with quite a few bad apples. I've had some tenants pull out in the middle of the night owing me big bucks. I've had professional con men who got into my apartments by forging checks and had no intention of ever paying a dime of rent or utilities. I've had tenants tear my place apart and skip out. The hassle got to be too much, especially at my age when I'm supposed to be retired. The building itself also had some issues that I didn't know about when I bought it, and I didn't want to deal with them. I don't know how it is elsewhere, but the laws in Montana favor the tenant over the landlord. Once you decide to get rid of a tenant, it takes a minimum of two months to get through the legal process. Meanwhile the income losses and attorney's fees are piling up. Then, as likely as not, the tenant will turn around and sue you, or at least threaten it, which can be pretty stressful. In the 12 years we owned the building, we barely broke even on income vs. expenses. The good news is, the income was enough to cover the mortgage and we made a decent return on equity.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on the good news Stef, hang in there bud it's almost done.

So it would be great if it wasn't for the human race element, got it. Thanks for the insight Bob.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, Bob. Do you think it would have been a different experience had it been single family homes? Do you think that would have drawn a different crowd? Do you think there is a price break in rent from getting bums to getting legit tenants?

Owning properties seems so polarized from the landlords perspective. I either hear how it's so wonderful or a living hell. I rarely hear folks speak apathetically about it. And I wonder if there is an actual difference between the two, or if it is just a personality thing.


----------



## summerfi

I don't know Todd. People are people, and there are bad ones at every socio-economic level. Generally speaking, people with a stable life, a job, and a history of paying their bills want to own a home, so the percentage of deadbeats is higher in the rental market. All I can tell you is the experience I've had, and I never want to be a landlord again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Would commercial property, most likely, bear the same fruit?


----------



## ToddJB

Good points. Thanks, Bob.


----------



## donwilwol

> Well, Todd, it seems regardless of how well you try to screen tenants, you end up with quite a few bad apples. I ve had some tenants pull out in the middle of the night owing me big bucks. I ve had professional con men who got into my apartments by forging checks and had no intention of ever paying a dime of rent or utilities. I ve had tenants tear my place apart and skip out. The hassle got to be too much, especially at my age when I m supposed to be retired. The building itself also had some issues that I didn t know about when I bought it, and I didn t want to deal with them. I don t know how it is elsewhere, but the laws in Montana favor the tenant over the landlord. Once you decide to get rid of a tenant, it takes a minimum of two months to get through the legal process. Meanwhile the income losses and attorney s fees are piling up. Then, as likely as not, the tenant will turn around and sue you, or at least threaten it, which can be pretty stressful. In the 12 years we owned the building, we barely broke even on income vs. expenses. The good news is, the income was enough to cover the mortgage and we made a decent return on equity.
> 
> - summerfi


I've had the same experience!! If you gave me a rental, I'd immediately sell it. It takes some special personality to make it work.


----------



## donwilwol

I once had a nice little house I rented. I had what I thought was a nice young couple in the house. The dining room only had a small window, so I asked her if she'd like a sliding door in there (I had just taken one out of another project) She said that would be great, so I sent a couple of my guys to install it. I explained the screen had been damaged and one was one order.

The next day I got a call from the health inspector (who I knew and worked with a lot). She had called and complained. In MA, if you make a complaint like that, you don't have to pay the rent.

I sent the guys back with 2 sheets of sheetrock. The code said I needed a screen in the door, it didn't say I needed a door. It also said all I needed on the sheetrock was a single coat of joint compound. That's what it got.


----------



## jmartel

I had given some consideration to getting a rental/keeping my current townhouse as a rental if/when we move, but it seems like for every good experience being landlords, there's at least 1 bad one. Probably won't deal with it.


----------



## Pezking7p

I owned a duplex in Iowa for 8 years. For the first three years, I rented one apartment, and lived in the other, and I rented my two rooms in my side while I lived there. During this setup, I made serious bank. After I moved to MA, I hired a very large property manager to run the property for me. This involved very little stress except wondering if the property manager was screwing me at times because they had zero incentive to minimize my costs. During this time, the property broke even on a cash flow basis, and made very good returns on equity. I sold this property last fall in need of a new roof and new siding (almost immediately in both cases) for $20,000 more than I paid for it, and I pocketed about $45,000 out of the deal. You can split this down and analyze it vs. expenses and improvements I had to make, but give or take a few grand, that's an accurate number.

The only reason this property didn't make a ton of money at all times is because I paid zero down and I had two mortgages and PMI to pay every month (actually, purchasing this house should have been criminal…I paid the lawyer $500 for closing, the realtor $100 for "filing fees", and when I signed at closing the seller handed me $1400 in rent checks!!!!). When I lived there, this thing cash flowed several hundred per month. When it was managed, it only broke even due to more expensive upkeep and 7% of rent going to the property managers. If I had paid 20% down, I would have pocketed about an extra $400/month.

I now own a very small house next door to my own, which I rent. This has been the most trouble so far, mostly due to domestic issues. This is a much lower rent house in a much poorer part of the country than my duplex, and screening applicants is a whole different ball game. This house cash flows, but so far major upkeep items (electrical upgrade and heating upgrade) have prevented me from turning a profit.

I would recommend a rental property to anyone who: can afford a property in a nicer neighborhood that is amenable to young couples/families, where rental prices limit who can afford to live there. And only if you are able to do a large amount of the service yourself. People are much less likely to screw you if they see you in their house fixing things, and it saves a massive, giant, huge quantity of money. If you live close to this property, even better.

Now, my wife's dad/brother manage and develop commercial properties. The buy-in is much more expensive, and you're required to have a much greater knowledge about buildings, real estate, law, business….it's basically a completely different ball game as far as knowledge/experience/risk, but the returns are far beyond the residential side, and you deal with businesses, not people. Businesses understand how business works, and can't screw you the same way that residents can. I wouldn't recommend this to anyone without a pretty strong real estate background. In fact you might need to be licensed.


----------



## August

Yes congrats Steve.

Well stain is dry now I can bring the bed frame to the bedroom tonight.
Need to build some saw horse bench???
Any idea on what design?
I should try to embark?


----------



## ToddJB

August, Red made some not too long ago. There is link to the article which he built from in his project page:



Pez, thanks for the detailed response. Your thoughts mirror my hopes


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, thanks for the detailed response. Your thoughts mirror my hopes
> 
> - ToddJB


I hope I didn't paint it too pretty. I'm not going to lie, there were a lot of days, especially near the end when, if you offered to buy me out for what I paid for it, I would have accepted on the spot. In the end, I couldn't stomach the cost of replacing the roof and the siding when I wanted to buy a house here in NC. Again, if I lived there I would have done the roof and the siding myself for 1/3rd the cost and all would have been hunky dory.

I just didn't want the only opinions expressed here to be entirely negative.


----------



## walden

The edge planes came today. They have never been used and the blades have not been sharpened. Let me know if you want one or both! The blue hue on the sole is from my camera. I'm keeping the left handed one (not pictured).

Red - I held both and think the lefty version is best for this lefty. I think it's because I like to have my reference surface facing me.


----------



## KelvinGrove

August,

Meet my Shop Dogs. I love em.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/99525


----------



## 489tad

Todd IMO being a land lord is ok if you like stress. We had to rent our house when we moved. first family was geat but did not want to buy it. They moved out. Second group of hippies put up dividing walls to make more bedrooms, stopped paying rent, spent a lot of money getting them out then a junk hauler to get thier junk out. Third family were good untill they stopped paying rent. When I called to let them know I needed the rent she said no, they had months before the state of CT will evict them and they took it. After the junk man removed all their crap I walked on the kitchen floor and my shoes stuck. Half a meatloaf, rotten still in the oven. frig took much effort to clean and remove the smell. The kicker for me was one of their kids took his tooth bursh and poked holes all over his bedroom walls. We ended up selling it for way below market price to rid of the headache. 
I know a few people that have been lucky with rental property make a nice income. They live near and are able to keep an eye on things.


----------



## chrisstef

Rule #1 in demolition: do not open the refrigerator. Duct tape that fugger shut immediately.

Lil buddy turned 2 today.


----------



## August

^happy birthday future LJM


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Stef.

Aubrey's gearing up for the Future Nerds of America conference.


----------



## jmartel

She's looking like a hipster in training, red.


----------



## Tim457

Aww, babystef's no baby no mo. Red, I think I mentioned my theory here of raising girls so nerdy you'll never have to worry about guys. I know, I know it won't work, but still.

Nice summary Dan. The basic difference on whether a rental works or not is what kind of cash flow you can get out of the deal and how much headache you are willing to put up with. I had clients that made all their money that way and those that didn't get much more than headaches. If you can find a deal that cash flows a lot you can afford to hire the management company to handle most of the headaches.


----------



## walden

Happy birthday little Stef. Great pic Red. Love her bangs! Haha.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya Tim. Finally heard back from the tax man. Five months for a response…not bad. Of course they figure I owe them some money. Not happy about paying it…but not enough to freak out about.

They didn't mess with any of my railroad travel deductions. Thank goodness. But they hammered me on charitable donations. Evidently handwritten receipts( like the ones I had from our church thrift store, the disabled veterans place, the cancer benefit I donated a piece of furniture to) weren't good enough. Supposedly they have to be computer generated receipts, or a letter from the place with signatures. Bogus imo.

I understand the IRS needs to crack down on shady people. Problem is, in doing their job, they seem to be a little shady themselves. Ah well, glad to have that behind me.


----------



## lateralus819

Lots of good reading here.

Just finished glueing my new tool cabinet. What a bunch o' stess. I almost always freak when glueing bigger items. This took the cake LOL. 17 clamps. I wish i had more! Notice the two jorgies, being too short for anything useful, holding the square jigs. Need moar klampz!

Hopefully it stays square…As i intend to put doors on it.

A till will go on the right side, still have to make it. Adjustable shelves on the left, need to drill holes.

Hard part is done. Need to pick up more lumber. Glad i used poplar. Way cheap-o-.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for all the input team.

Those kids are some good looking squirts Stef and Red.

Red, glad it all shook out relatively okay


----------



## chrisstef

Shady indeed. Glad ya closed the book on it Red. Miss red is rockin that hipster style.

Thanks for all the baby bday wishes.

Hows the surf widdles?


----------



## summerfi

Happy birthday baby Stef. My first baby turns 36 next month.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yikes Lat. I generally try to divide glue-up into sections. But sometimes that tough to do.

Can I be the first to leave a beer bottle on your new tool cabinet?


----------



## Pezking7p

Kids in this thread are cute.

Red, reminds me about my irs run-in. Supposedly my taxable income is different that what I said, and all I have to do is mail them $200 and it's a done deal. Seems shady, to ask for an amount of money that is juuuust enough not to bother fighting.


----------



## jmartel

Red/Dan, if it makes you feel any better, we owed $5k last year come tax time. Goodbye vacation fund.


----------



## lateralus819

Oh a wise guy HUH! ..Yes you can Red, but USE A DAMN COASTER MISTER! 

I made a dado for the back, figured easier to keep it square with it all glued at once.

Suppose I could have glued a few sections separately. Ah well, it wasn't bad!

I was smart though, i laid out EVERYTHING i needed in order, that way i wasn't searching for anything.

Gonna pin the ends of all the dividers/shelves too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Pez, like Tim said awhile back, they're just looking for the most return for the least amount of their time. Seems silly that they would mess with single family incomes like mine. They got about $500 bones back outta me. I sincerely hope that they wasted a lot of hours going through the 250+ pages of info I sent them;-)

Yikes Jmart. Adjust your payroll deductions this year did ya?


----------



## jmartel

Yeah. We realized after doing the taxes that my wife never changed her deductions to both of us earning money since I didn't work the first 2 months of last year. So, she was claiming me as a dependent the whole year basically. The year before that we owed money because I made too much in overtime pay. This year I expect to get some money back, though.


----------



## Airframer

Lat you fawker.. Now I HAVE to start working on my tool cabinet again. You have 2 benches done in the time I have spent on my carcass… I'm starting to feel like Stef! Can't have that.. my boy needs a good example set for him….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gauntlet thrown. Now get busy, Eric…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, way back Eric said he wanted to finish his tool cabinet before I finished my joinery bench. I stretched out that bench for like a year….just to give ol' bald eagle a chance. But man, I gotsta move on.

Stef left all his old benches in his old house. Maybe that'll be the kick in the nards he needs.


----------



## Airframer

Well Red… can't keep up with a plywood build and power tools… not a chance ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Is it just me or did they add a list of rules between the thread and post section?


----------



## lateralus819

I hate having a project "thought" going before I'm done my current one.

My wife just "suggested" I build a replica of links sword from zelda. She's a huge fan, has the triforce tattoo on her leg.

I think it will be a fun project, but i HAVE to make it out of nice wood.

Thinking wenge for the blade (to somewhat mimick damascas steel?) Gotta find a wood for the handle and pommel details. No wood i know of is blue, unless i get some cool poplar? Hmmm.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha @ fridge. Happy birthday Nathan.

Nice specs baby Red. Glad it was not too painful on your pocket BRK.



> Lat you fawker.. Now I HAVE to start working on my tool cabinet again. You have 2 benches done in the time I have spent on my carcass… I m starting to feel like Stef! Can t have that.. my boy needs a good example set for him….
> - Airframer


 He is learning the joys of nicotine, that's a start.


----------



## Airframer

> - Airframer He is learning the joys of nicotine, that s a start.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


He is going to learn it eventually… Maybe I could send him to your place so he can learn what shame smells like?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I concede to your coitus collecting aptitude.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Is it just me or did they add a list of rules between the thread and post section?
> 
> - TheFridge


I don't see it. Screenshot possible?


----------



## jmartel

> No wood i know of is blue, unless i get some cool poplar? Hmmm.
> 
> - lateralus819


Blue Mahoe. It's obviously not very common, and it's more of a greyish color, but it can be a bit blue sometimes.










Alternatively, Beetle Kill Pine depending on how large the blue sections need to be.


----------



## widdle

good lookin sticks there jmart

Stef..Surfs pumping with ideal conditions…Until Red showed up…


----------



## jmartel

Also, I think I found my dream house.

http://www.redfin.com/WA/Bellevue/Undisclosed-address-98004/home/57190987?


----------



## summerfi

What about blue spruce? Oh wait….never mind.


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Red. I remembered to cut the side notches in so that they are Butterflies instead of Bats.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ehh….my inlays are all made out of plywood anyway.

Wid- What wrong with my Jamaican board mon?


----------



## Pezking7p

I


----------



## chrisstef

Tighter than a ticks ass


----------



## 7Footer

Lol Eric, that muscle car pic is great.

Man I thought I was getting the hang of this woodworking thing, but had a real humbling moment last night when I totally effed up my saw tote for the swap, pretty sure there's no coming back, and I don't have time to start over. Fudge.

On a lighter note, I just noticed this will be my 1000th post:


----------



## jmartel

Cmon stef, you can fit a lot more in there than that.


----------



## summerfi

Your moving van has a wall phone?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool.


----------



## walden

> Your moving van has a wall phone?
> 
> - summerfi


That's a red neck cell phone. Little Jimmy has to run behind the truck to keep the cord from getting tangled.


----------



## August

> No wood i know of is blue, unless i get some cool poplar? Hmmm.
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> Blue Mahoe. It s obviously not very common, and it s more of a greyish color, but it can be a bit blue sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, Beetle Kill Pine depending on how large the blue sections need to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Men what I do get some wood like that????
Hint!!!!


----------



## jmartel

http://www.exoticwood.biz/bluemahoe.htm


----------



## KelvinGrove

A rare day off with nobody home but me. Went car shopping (I would rather have a root canal), picked up parts for the steam punk lamps on the bed project, ate chili dogs (don't tell the wife), some quality time with the sand paper and poly….I might just have to take a nap!


----------



## ToddJB

Man Tim, that sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## Pezking7p

Steam punk lamps? My mind exploded. You don't seem even a little bit like the steam punk type, is this the wishes of the Heiress to the Dark Throne?


----------



## ToddJB

Tim's totally Steampunk:


----------



## Mosquito

steam punk lamp? This is a local company to me that I just found out about last week when a friend saw them at the State Fair.

http://machineagelamps.com/


----------



## woodcox

Kevin, if looking at used, a pre purchase inspection usually about sixty bones is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## ToddJB

+1 to that, Woodcox. I've passed on plenty a car after it was inspected.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Steam punk lamps? My mind exploded. You don t seem even a little bit like the steam punk type, is this the wishes of the Heiress to the Dark Throne?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Pretty much. The wife is referred to as "The Queen of my Heart"...Daughter is styled "Heir to the Galactic Throne. It is a strange project…. Dock yard style bedroom suite. She wanted reading lamps built in but the headboard no more than four feet high so as not to block the window. So, the solution is two of these built to mount on the headboard. That will give her clearance above the top of the headboard while leaving the window exposed.



















Still some work to do on them but they should do the trick.

Oh and to go with the steam punk…she wants birds on a wire on the headboard…










If she is happy…mom is happy. And if mom is happy…life is good.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Mos,

That is some great stuff. As you can see, her's is a lot simpler and, at the risk of being politically incorrect, more girly.


----------



## john2005

Was just told for the third time in the last few years that a passport is not a valid form of identification. Once on the house refi, once buying a gun and now buying the fishing license. Again. At the same store I have got them at for the last 10 years I've lived in this house, 7 of which my MT ID card has been expired. 
If they would have said, not a valid form of residency, that would have been different. No worries though, turns out you can do it on line without an ID at all. Friggen morons


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tell 'em you just walked up from Mexico and therefore don't need an ID…and that you also want it FREE…and sign up for some for some food stamps while you are at it!


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, you should just print this out and tape it to the headboard:


----------



## ToddJB

> Mos,
> 
> That is some great stuff. As you can see, her s is a lot simpler and, at the risk of being politically incorrect, more girly.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Not really politically incorrect.



> Tell em you just walked up from Mexico and therefore don t need an ID…and that you also want it FREE…and sign up for some for some food stamps while you are at it!
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Very politically incorrect.


----------



## ToddJB

John - Bless their hearts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet that movie is so good.

"It was supposed to be a routine …" 
"And everything was fine until (blank) entered their life …" 
"There was only one problem …" 
"In a world …" 
"What he/she needed most was right in front of them the whole time …" 
"For anyone who's ever had a dream …"

On a side note, yoga pants were a wonderful invention. That guy needs a raise.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, it was a childhood favorite.

You almost nailed it. The only things you missed were Witness Protection gone wrong and the attractive Horse Vet.


----------



## Pezking7p

Those lamps are sweet Kev. You can do some really cool stuff with a little creativity.


----------



## Airframer

> On a side note, yoga pants were a wonderful invention. That guy needs a raise.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Let's not rush to judgement just yet…


----------



## Airframer

Also it looks like I hurt Reds feeling again.. Love ya bud.. don't go all roid ragey on me again k?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nah, you didn't hurt my feelers. I just think we have different ideas when it comes to ball busting.

Seven 12hour shifts down. TGIF…..




-
Tomorrow I get my first turning lesson with Arlen….and I pick up my lathe.


----------



## walden

Have fun Red. Let us know how you like it. Turning is one of those things I can't decide if I would like it enough to get a lathe (foot powered for my shop of course).


----------



## 7Footer

Hellz yeah Red, what kind of lathe are you getting?

Good ole Wyclef, he's great.

Any of you ever done silkscreen (Dan)? I was browsing through DiResta's vids after watching one LJ's posted on FB earlier of him making the table out of birch branch slices and found this, can't believe the clean and consistent results he gets from this, especially on so many different types of material, super friggin cool.


----------



## widdle

new holdfast holes aren't quite as handy as i woulda thought…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Doh. Can you shimmy the top to one side?

7- I don't know much about the lathe Arlen's giving me. It's tucked in the corner of his shop. I know it's a General, not real big. Should give me something to piddle with though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There's always going to be abuses Eric, in general they are a fine thing.

Congrats Red.

Bummer Widdle


----------



## TheFridge

When I piddle.

I usually have tissues handy.


----------



## Pezking7p

I can't see the video, but I assume when you say silk screen you mean screen printing? I've done a lot of flatbed screen printing and rotary screen printing. Mostly just interconnects for solar panels. Not really my forte but I know enough to be dangerous.


----------



## August

Well I'm broke again damn this tooth fairy crap


----------



## Airframer

How much are kids getting nowadays? I got a quarter for my teeth!

Sorry Red… I often forget that unlike most gingers you stole a sensitive soul. Just try to remember for the future not to get into a ball busting contest with a United States Sailor.. Sailor is Norwegian for Relentless… Love you man and I'm making my #IceBucketforGingervitisChanllange video now… we will find a cure!


----------



## walden

Haha, great picture August!


----------



## Pezking7p

Hilarious pic august.

Road trip tomorrow boys. Pez is excited.


----------



## August

Well Eric she said that her classmate got $7 
From the tooth fairy!!!!

Thanks walden 
Nicole and Sheba is almost the same


----------



## KelvinGrove

"Tooth fairy? Who in the hell is the tooth fairy? Quit whining, get your butt back in bed and don't bleed on the pillowcases!"

Some of us grew up different I guess…...


----------



## TheFridge

"And go to sleep before I put you to sleep!"

"But mommy…"

Here comes the chokehold.

Ahhh… Fond childhood memories


----------



## TheFridge

Actually, it's my children's memories hehehe


----------



## KelvinGrove

Most of the parenting techniques I grew up under I avoid. One, however, that I perpetuate with enthusiasm is "What's the use of having kids if you can't make 'em do things! Take out the TRASH!"


----------



## 489tad

I sorted out my mini lumber yard.



































Tried selling it. Guess I'm keeping it. Try building something and sell that.


----------



## TheFridge

I just can't wait till baby boy can cut grass and baby girl can do the dishes and make me a sandwich like a good girl should.


----------



## August

Men that band saw looks like your not keeping that in the shop?


----------



## chrisstef

Sitting on my in laws couch. In my underpants. Final truck tally is 5 box trucks, 3 pickups, a mitsubishi galant and 2 jeep cherokees. Who wants to do it all again? I do! Closing tomorrow. Stef is sleepy.

Keep up the good work girls.


----------



## woodcox

Haha. I would love to leave some fumunda on my in law's couch! It would take the stench of 24/7 Fox News down a notch. Congrats and good luck with the new flat stef. 
Funny Widdle.
In other news let's turn the FNG loose on eighty g's worth of a BMW and see how it goes. But before we do we'll front him $300 bucks in parts for his pile of $hit to make sure he can get to work. Kid wasn't there a week and managed to smash two cars INSIDE the shop and broke the Beamer bad in one day. I don't think he is gonna get severance package.


----------



## theoldfart

Sweet dreams Stef, now think about putting all that sh1Z away!


----------



## jmartel

Checked out a few woodworking books and some old Fine Woodworking Magazines from the library. I'm ready for my flight tomorrow.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Two cups of coffee…check
Plate of ham and eggs….check
Caught up on the news….check
Pants on….......

............
..............Check

Day two of the extra long weekend/mini-vacation is underway. Time to go to the big orange box an order my new table saw. A Dewalt 7491. Would love to have a Sawstop or a Unisaw…but it just is not in the budget. (because it would also include some MAJOR upgrades to the shop power which, if you don't mind me using an electrical engineering term, sucks big eggs.

Anyway, if you are on here playing and it's not yet 4:00 PM or there abouts I guess that means your Friday is not going too bad!

Stay safe gents!


----------



## 489tad

thanks Kelvin!


----------



## donwilwol

TGIF


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Amen to that, Don…


----------



## jmartel

Interesting. My window seat has no window…


----------



## walden

It's a cell jmart….RUN!

I'm getting excited for the big annual tool drool event starting at o'dark hundred in tomorrow morning. I've roped Todd into going.Tons of antique tools on display and for sale. I'm going to have to exercise will power so I don't grab everything!


----------



## ToddJB

Man I'm pumped too. I was just telling my co-workers about it with excitement and was just getting blank stares. Ha.

I'll see what I can do to tear down that will power. I won't be happy unless you spend a minimum of 3 times more than I do


----------



## ToddJB

Hope the day is going as planned Stef.


----------



## walden

Tad - If only I had room! Looks like some nice wood.

Haha. I know that blank stare you speak of Todd. I'm making out a small crib sheet of what I want for tomorrow. I'm usually good at sticking to my list for at least the first 20 minutes…

Good luck today Stef. May it all be over soon.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Looks like some nice wood.
> 
> - walden


Not so subtle way of letting us know what really happens on you and Todd's little get togethers?

"Tool Drool Event".


----------



## walden

Haha! You're just jealous Pez. I'll have to post some pics of all the tools tomorrow. There will be thousands of hand planes for sure and some stuff most of us have never seen in real life.


----------



## ToddJB

Had an awkward interaction at the post office yesterday. I was sending a package to my mom for her birthday. When I was at the counter the postal worker was typing in the zip code and I noticed that he mistyped a number - he put a 5 instead of a 3. I don't have the most legible handwriting, so no big deal to me, I just noted, "Oh sorry, that is actually a 3, not a 5".

To which he replied, "Did you get an 'F' in penmanship?"

To which I laugh it off.

Then he says, "Let me fix it for you." He scribbles out the zip I wrote and rewrites it, but writes it wrong by making it a 5, and not a 3.

So I jokingly retort, "As stated that's a 3, not a 5. Did you get an 'F' in Listening Skills?" I laughed as did everyone else in line.

He did not take it well. His posture changed and he mumble-cussed the rest of the time I was at the counter.

Ha. Somebody never learned the adage about not dishing it out if you can't take it.


----------



## walden

That. is. awesome!

I had a similar experience last Fall. I watched the post office clerk make three separate women cry that were in line in front of me. He would insult them until they cried and then get a big smile on his face. By the time I got up there, I was pissed! He leaned over the counter at me and started insulting me. I leaned to within an inch of his face and told him the shut his F%&[email protected] mouth and do his job like a good little boy.

To say the least, he was shocked. He cowardly slumped back over to his side and finished my transaction while people clapped behind me. The other postal clerks were trying hard not to laugh. I could tell this guy was a d1ck to them was well by their reactions.

When he finished my transaction, I told him I was going to stand over in the corner and watch him serve the rest of the people in line. If he so much as blinked wrong, I would make it my mission in life to make sure he got fired. He became the most cheerful and polite clerk I have ever seen! I watched him do about 10 more transactions before I left. I have zero tolerance for bullies.


----------



## jmartel

Awesome, Walden. You should have made a complaint formally anyway.


----------



## 7Footer

haha, mumble-cussed… Postal workers just hate life don't they. Well done regulating that dude Walden, what a loser making women cry, you'd think he should've been fired long before that.

Tool Drool event sounds rad. Ever since I met that collector I've been thinking about joining the NW Tool Collectors association just so I can attend their events, it's only like $15/year.

Stef doing the Al Bundy on the in laws couch. lawl.

Re the Tooth Fairy - there is an episode of Modern Family (best sitcom on TV btw), where the gay couple accidentally leaves $100 under their daughters pillow, it's hysterical.

Dan I knew it, you're like the jack of all trades. I don't know much about it, just thought the video was real interesting, DiResta makes it look super easy. Here is the link when you have a few minutes.


----------



## ToddJB

Well Walden, mine wasn't heroic in anyway. I was just joking back with a guy who apparently was a big baby. Your guy sounds like he needed a throat punch.


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't had any issues at the post office yet… I was at the one in ******************** Rapids when I lived in my apartment quite frequently, so the main 2-3 people knew me well lol


----------



## walden

Not sure mine was heroic either. It took all the will power I had not to yank the guy over the counter.

We'll post some pics from tomorrow's event. I'm sure there will be captions such as: "Ginger with hand plane" "Ginger spying chisels" and my favorite, "Giddy Ginger!"


----------



## ToddJB

Haha… I am on a chisel hunt. I've got some bench chisels to fill in, and I have zero mortising chisels…. Backsaws are on the list, as well. Maybe a skew plane and shoulder plane. I'd take a LA Bench plane, too. And and and…..

My hope is that this being a collectors group that someone like me who is looking for users and nothing specifically rare or in mint condition that I'll be able to find some great deals and fill in some gaps.


----------



## woodcox

After we see your gluttonous tool take, ginger binger


----------



## walden

That is usually the case Todd. They buy "lots" or boxes of tools at auctions and then sell off the users cheap at these events.

Edit: Although I would get your hopes up about find Stanley 750 chisels for garage sale prices. Those are considered collector items.


----------



## chrisstef

Ginger binger. Lawl.

Thats a wrap jack. Monies exchanged for keys. Things went as smoothly as could be expected. Time to change out of presentable clothing into work gear. I gots movin in to do but not before i blow up in the inlaws bathroom. Belly met burger king and they are not friendly.

Much thanks on all the well wishes fellas!


----------



## ToddJB

Pink polo for pink hammer, Huh?

That's awesome. Glad to hear it, Stef.


----------



## walden

Doesn't surprise me about Burger King. Our local one went nose to kankles and closed shop. Hopefully they can get Tim Horton's doughnuts and coffee in there to save the place.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Checked out a few woodworking books and some old Fine Woodworking Magazines from the library. I m ready for my flight tomorrow.
> 
> - jmartel


Vegas this weekend Jmart? Thought you would bring a truck.


----------



## ToddJB

Burger King use to be my jam. Of all the fast food it is where I wanted to be. But I got married to someone who cares about eating real food, now every time I attempt to indulge in it I get the squirts. Sometimes it's still worth it… sometimes.


----------



## john2005

Tool drool. Wanna go. Expecting pics. Lots of pics. Of the tools!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Stef!


----------



## jmartel

> Checked out a few woodworking books and some old Fine Woodworking Magazines from the library. I m ready for my flight tomorrow.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Vegas this weekend Jmart? Thought you would bring a truck.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I tried to, but they wouldn't let me through.airport security with it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

^ ;-)


----------



## August

I posted this question in HPOYD
I want to ask here also
Question. 
I just bought this blade for the TS 3 days ago
And I. Cutting white oak
What am I doing wrong? Because I see burn marks?
Am I pushing it to slow? Or to fast or something else?


----------



## Airframer

If you see legitimate burn marks from hand planing I would say definitely WAYYY too fast lol. Most likely culprit is the tanins in the oak reacting to something on the plane. Try wiping the sole and waxing it up and see if it still leaves marks.

EDIT - Never-mind.. just learned how to read you know.. No ideas for the TS problem..


----------



## summerfi

August, I would say either your fence is not quite parallel to your blade, or there is tension in the wood, making it pinch the blade after it is cut.


----------



## August

Lol Eric 
I wish I have guns like BigRed LOL

Bob
Ok I'll check that now 
I made my own fence for my saw and it very solid and I do have a way to adjust.
It 
I made sure that the fence is actually 15 thousand wider on the back side.
But I'll check again
Thanks


----------



## August

> August, I would say either your fence is not quite parallel to your blade, or there is tension in the wood, making it pinch the blade after it is cut.
> 
> - summerfi


Hey bud I don't know if this matters but this is the blade I bought


----------



## ToddJB

The packaging recommends this is for a miter saw, maybe the pitch of the teeth aren't ideal for a table saw. Or maybe they only put up miter saws because most TS are 10", not 12.


----------



## August

> The packaging recommends this is for a miter saw, maybe the pitch of the teeth aren t ideal for a table saw. Or maybe they only put up miter saws because most TS are 10", not 12.
> 
> - ToddJB


I saw that but where do I buy a table saw blade?
And my saw is set up for the 12" blade.


----------



## DanKrager

August, I saw your post on the other thread and hesitated saying anything about it. Bob pretty well covered it. With a new blade, burn marks result from the wood being pressed against the blade. It is possible you are pushing too slowly…generally feed as quickly as the saw will take it without losing RPMs. The riving knife should keep the wood from pinching the blade if the cut allows tension to squeeze the blade. If the tension relieved by the cut tends to open the kerf behind the blade, then the curvature of the piece trapped between the blade and fence will bind. No amount of adjusting will cure that. The only solution to that scenario I've found is to retract the fence (I have the stock Unisaw fence that makes this easy) to just about even with the center of the blade. Then the wood can curve away from the blade without binding, but you have to be very careful with the last few inches of feed. Here again, the riving knife will help.

I'm curious. If I had a sliding table as big as yours, ripping would NOT be done against a fence, especially if I found the wood to be cantankerous like that white oak appears to be. I would install a trapping wedge at the far end of the sliding table and clamp the close end of the board to the sliding table after jamming it into the trapping wedge. Use the traveling table to push the wood through the blade and keep the rip fence out of the picture.

Unparallel fence of 0.015 is quite a bit. I think you could get it to near zero with your equipment, but 0.005 is about as good as it usually gets. 
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Good news/bad news kinda day.

One of the places I've been getting good tools from is closing. They will be missed as far as I'm concerned.

The good news is that they have been having a sale so I bought these









The match planes are for 1 1/4" stock, biggest I've ever seen. The Stanley is a 48. The books are signed by Heckles.


----------



## August

> August, I saw your post on the other thread and hesitated saying anything about it. Bob pretty well covered it. With a new blade, burn marks result from the wood being pressed against the blade. It is possible you are pushing too slowly…generally feed as quickly as the saw will take it without losing RPMs. The riving knife should keep the wood from pinching the blade if the cut allows tension to squeeze the blade. If the tension relieved by the cut tends to open the kerf behind the blade, then the curvature of the piece trapped between the blade and fence will bind. No amount of adjusting will cure that. The only solution to that scenario I ve found is to retract the fence (I have the stock Unisaw fence that makes this easy) to just about even with the center of the blade. Then the wood can curve away from the blade without binding, but you have to be very careful with the last few inches of feed. Here again, the riving knife will help.
> 
> I m curious. If I had a sliding table as big as yours, ripping would NOT be done against a fence, especially if I found the wood to be cantankerous like that white oak appears to be. I would install a trapping wedge at the far end of the sliding table and clamp the close end of the board to the sliding table after jamming it into the trapping wedge. Use the traveling table to push the wood through the blade and keep the rip fence out of the picture.
> 
> Unparallel fence of 0.015 is quite a bit. I think you could get it to near zero with your equipment, but 0.005 is about as good as it usually gets.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Very well put Dan
Thanks for taking the time to help.
I appriciate that
Yes I did push slow because when I rip a scrap hard maple no burn marks but I push it with a miniature authority 
Ok thanks for the measurement 
Ok I'll out back to close enough measurements 
This is all new to me thanks again


----------



## walden

Nice haul Kevin!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fun day today. Took my wife out for a belated birthday lunch, then I got to hang out with Arlen in the afternoon.

I delivered and installed the cabinet I made for Arlen's lathe supplies (on wall behind us). 









We got to visit for awhile. Then I loaded up Arlen's old lathe. Looks like it's one of those HF lathes. Should be enough to get my feet wet. We didn't get much turning done as Arlen wasn't feeling the best. Maybe next time.

Actually the lathe doesn't have a stand, so I'll have to come up with something. Maybe another bench? I should have enough pocket screws and plywood for another one of those. Ohhh zinger.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, is that a lathe tool in your pocket or you just happy to see Arlen?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ironically I believe it's a stud finder in my pocket….. from hanging the cabinet. That darn thing goes off like q siren anytime I'm near. Hardy har


----------



## August

> Red, is that a lathe tool in your pocket or you just happy to see Arlen?
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd 
You know your wrong men your wrong men
L

Well now that he said that so is it???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Did some research about the HF lathe. Evidently is it exactly the same as this Jet lathe.

http://www.rockler.com/jet-12-x-35-5-wood-lathe-w-stand?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PL&sid=V9146&gclid=CjwKEAjwyYCgBRCMmbWl5beV_RQSJABESqHAXS1Xj2mDlebtGAoQl5sctmTpJKYaNizNkPRkpxml6xoCTnfw_wcB


----------



## ToddJB

Nice man. I've heard great things about that specific HF lathe. If you're making a stand, the heavier the better. Seriously you cannot make it too heavy. Did it comes with any accessories, tools, chuck, face plate, center, etc?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I'll either mount it to a bench or get a heavy duty base. Arlen said he tossed the original base because it was dangerous.

It came with a small face plate, center, and a crapload of turning tools. I owe that guy big time. 
Should be a learning experience. That last time I turned anything was in high school. Actually, that's the last time I had anyone teach me woodworking in person. Been doing my own thing since then.


----------



## jmartel

Well I didn't die so far, so that's a good start. And we saw Busta Rhymes last night. My wallet isn't feeling so hot though.


----------



## jmartel

Red, if you don't have much room left, you can probably make a small base of just ply and then use holdfasts to clamp it down to your bench. Especially if you aren't going to do turning very often.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, my first inclination was to mount it to my sharpening bench….but I'm not willing to give that space up. I'll come up with something. Or my boy Auggie will.


----------



## August

> Ya, my first inclination was to mount it to my sharpening bench….but I m not willing to give that space up. I ll come up with something. Or my boy Auggie will.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You know what real funny men
The guy at Home Depot called me that today.
I ask then if they had a 12" rip cut blade since I bought the wrong one.
Anyway.
Red I have metal just make some kind of design.


----------



## walden

Tool Drool 2014 was success.

A few photos of the event.










Walden's Haul.










Ginger reaching for wallet.


----------



## walden




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yowza. How were the prices?


----------



## walden

Wait till Todd posts his haul from this event. Your mind will explode…


----------



## walden

Prices on the user grade tools were fantastic. $40 for a Stanley sweetheart scrub plane, etc. I paid $30 for that Stanley #7 Type 7 jointer…


----------



## 7Footer

Oh man, def. drool worthy. Nice Walden!


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, real nice scores. Two bit brace tenon tools? I'm having trouble just getting my one to work!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Got her cleaned up.


----------



## thedude50

It's official my shop is moving from my home and the three car shop to a six car shop and a large show room.


----------



## August

> Got her cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


t wait to modify the one I got


----------



## August

Well the base is sanded and glued


----------



## ToddJB

My turn:
































































This was the cheapest of three #1 there at $880

And my haul:










in the car










Well, I'm broke, but happy, and well tooled. Thank you so much Walden for having me along.


----------



## ToddJB

Lathe's looking great, Red.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, seems to be a remarkable haul. The router looks shinny!


----------



## August

Tod 
Last picture with a handplane handle look with as home handle to the right what is that tool?
Is that a tenoning jig?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah Kev, incredible really. The router is an open mouth MF - missing its depth gauge.

August, tenoning jig indeed. Specifically a delta that matches my uni. $25 Ha. The guy said "It's not a hand tool, and its too heavy, and I don't want to take it home". I was fine with all of that


----------



## chrisstef

Im am flat out exhausted but everything is off loaded at the new house. I havent showered in 2 days. Got a garage chock full of shop stuff. Big machines made it down to the basement. Zero, i repeat zero, broken items. Gotta give it up to the 8 guys that showed up and kicked ass all day.

Shower. Then beer. Then my own bed.

The stef family is happy.


----------



## Airframer

Oh no you don't! You said once you were moved in to the new house you would get started on your workbench again… You're moved in now.. Get back to work!

Walden and Todd…. Holy Green With Jealousy Batman! Wish we had sales like that around here!


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome news, Stef!


----------



## SASmith

Congrats on the new place, chris.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks guys.

Walden n Todd … Sweet haul boys. I got saw envy Todd and that adze you got walden, stef likey.

Had the cable company out to install. Bad news. No existing service and everythings underground here. Theyre gonna have to cut up the freshly paved road and trench a conduit to the house. Neighbors are gonna be pleased about that lol.

Garage shot:


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, great news buddy. Rest you earned it. And you owe yer bro's a few 16oz's as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good to hear Stefaroni.

CO boyz- Wish I coulda been there for that. Based on the pics it would have been educational. I woulda had a hard time leavin without one of those no 10s.


----------



## August

We'll handplane organizer is almost done


----------



## DanKrager

Congratulations, Stef. Way to make your impression on the neighborhood!

And congratulations, too, Lance. A bigger space to keep busy is good, sometimes. Sometimes it's an anchor.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

August, looking awesome.

Red, that guy didn't want to sell anything based on his prices. I think those 10s were in the $300 range.


----------



## bhog

Congrats stef.

No satellite in the wild north?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That's what I was thinkin hog. We had trouble with the raised cable lines here. So we went to dsl and satellite….til we got rid of satellite.

Todd- bummer. There's always one of those sellers.

August- Check this out. 
http://mpikas.blogspot.com/2010/12/lathe-stand-part-3-actual-structure.html


----------



## August

That's something I think I can handle Red LOL
And also no problem on caster I have that too.
And leveling pads I have that too.


----------



## chrisstef

Satellite is whats currently here but the rates in it arent as good and the internet they provide moves like pond water.


----------



## 489tad

Day of nothing for me. Nice!
Todd & Walden what a great day. Nice hauls 
Steff all moved in.









New foster pup.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Satellite is whats currently here but the rates in it arent as good and the internet they provide moves like pond water.
> 
> - chrisstef


Just type slower.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, part Pit?


----------



## 489tad

Part and then some. She is recovering from pneumonia. Getting better every day.


----------



## 489tad

See all the grass and crap on my side walk. I keep telling my son to use the mover like a vac and suck up those clippings. He won't. He will when it affects his wifi.


----------



## 489tad

I gonna watch a movie and fall asleep. good night


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> See all the grass and crap on my side walk. I keep telling my son to use the mover like a vac and suck up those clippings. He won t. He will when it affects his wifi.
> 
> - 489tad


Today my 4 year old asked why I don't have wifi in my car. Today's kids;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Shes a good lookin red nose Dan.


----------



## JayT

Great stuff going on.

Relax a little, stef.

Awesome hauls, walden & Todd. I thought about going to the Sparks Flea Market this weekend (over 500 dealers), but ended up doing other stuff. Got to enjoy some of the fruits of the day's labors.










And made some extra so I don't have to cook any more this weekend.










Nice progress on the till, August. I'm thinking I need to borrow your metal lathe.










I think that chunk of Osage Orange is about the same hardness as a chunk of steel.


----------



## DanKrager

Not gettin' any sympathy from me, JayT. Yup, it's hard alright. But it's almost as tough as steel and won't rust.
DanK


----------



## 7Footer

Cute pup Dan!
Congrats Stef.
Congrats Todd, that tenon jig is cool, what a steal too, there's one of those that's been floating around CL here for several months, every time i see it makes me wish I had a uni.
Good looking lathe there Red, that's interesting about it being identical to the jet, sweet tits!

Speaking of the uni, what's your preferred route for de-rusting the cast iron top? Tonight I picked up that Grizzly table saw that was on CL a couple weeks ago. It's going to be a huge step up from my hitachi, it's pretty dirty but just some surface rust, dust and cobwebs, it runs smooth though, I can't believe how quiet it is compared to mine, the belt drive just purrs. I'm stoked! Gonna have to make all new jigs for it though, and get one of the neighbors to help me get it out of the car.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Stef, I am happy for ya man.

Congrats Todd and Walden.

Great looking pooch Dan, it is awesome that you do that.

Very cool 7', glad you found an upgrade.


----------



## chrisstef

Im tempted to advise you on using some glue to remove the rust 7 but i got no first hand experience with it. Was it Todd that did that?

One of the guys that helped out yesterday just picked up an old ultrasonic parts cleaner. Said he douched 2 carburetors of rust and grime in short order. Wonder how it would work on cast iron and spring steel. Any thoughts? Stuff like that makes me happy to be back near the homeys i tell ya.


----------



## Pezking7p

I drooled a little when I saw Todd and Waldenses tools.

Nice work bustin ass stef. Thought about you yesterday when I drove through Connecticut. God I hate the traffic on 95 in CT. But I do love the Merritt parkway.

7', ROS with some wd-40 works well. I used a scotch brite on my ROS. It was too uneven for sandpaper but I'm sure some 220 would do the trick, too. I heard the glue trick but never tried it. It's hard to see how that wouldn't be the best first try. Just cover it with tite bond and let it dry. Then peel it off, voila.

Drank yesterday afternoon/night. Damn I can't drink anymore. I think I had maybe 5 drinks total and I was done. Even had the drunk sleeps after stopping drinking at 8:00. Off to sail for the day, then chilling and grilling. Try to snap some pics from the boat.


----------



## chrisstef

Love the merritt? Aside from its tree lined beauty that highway is the worst in america. 2 lanes and no breakdown. That friggin thing stacks up for 15-20 miles at a clip. There's easier ways around it, if you need any tips comin back through Pez just holler at me. Where were u headed?

Gonna rip off a costco run this mornin. I feel like ive reentered civilization with this move. Things and places that were 20-25 minutes away are now 5 minutes away.

Crowning the toilet may be the most satisfactory feeling a man can get.


----------



## Pezking7p

I like the Merritt because it moves fast and seems much less likely to be backed up than 95, but I've only driven it about 5-6 times. I was driving to my old stomping grounds in Marion, MA. Chilling with my old roommates/friends for the weekend. It's where the wife and I met.

Love costco, even the crowds crack me up. People are so worked up at costco. Have a nice one dude.


----------



## ToddJB

7, I use razor blades first. Knock the corners off so they don't dig in, spray some WD the scrape away. That will get you most of the way there. Then a scotch brute on ROS with WD. That will make it more than clean enough, everything beyond that is for show. Clean with MS and wax


----------



## August

Well all it's left to do is put the small lip on the bottom and I'm done


----------



## DanKrager

What do you need the lip for? They seem to be resting comfortably as is… You don't plan to be moving this around or hanging it vertically on the wall are you?
DanK


----------



## August

Yes mounted on a wal somewhere with a some kinda angle.


----------



## 7Footer

It was Tim P that did the glue trick, I even tested it out last night on a little patch last night with it still in the car, lol. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Pezking7p

Spicy day on buzzards bay. Blowing 25. Didn't get any pics sailing upwind for fear of dropping my phone, lol.


----------



## Tim457

Congrats on the move stef. Dang you got in fast, good to have a crew helping. Make sure you treat them.

Dan how's the sailing with a hangover? Otherwise looks sublime.

Red glad your IRS ordeal is over, you plan on trying to go back and ask for official receipts to really give the IRS the finger?


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol hangovers gone. Like a true idiot I'm 3 beers and some champagne in already.


----------



## jmartel

Dan, what kind of boat do you have?


----------



## chrisstef

-1 man point for drinking champagne outside of a wedding toast.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, it's my old roommates boat. It's a J-41. Very old boat, but it sails pretty ok. It's what I learned to sail on, and the boat on which I met my wife.

Stef, I drank it from a red solo cup. I'm keeping my points.


----------



## ToddJB

-1 point for believing you can control your own points in an arbitrary pointing system.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## widdle

good point..


----------



## widdle

blowin 25 with no whitecaps…...point


----------



## August

Well don't have a right angle attachment for incra or fence
All I purchase was the positioner 
This is what I came up with,
I use my own extrusion for the fence.
And since I have lots of this hard acetal plastic
That's what I use


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Are you a machinist or something?

Operation: Make a lathe fit somewhere over there….has commenced.


----------



## August

^no just a wanna be
Hey red is your shop a 3 car garage?
I just clean my shop today,
And I actually made room.
Anyway I had to get the incra ready since I'm going to to make drawers for the bed frame I just finish.

Edit 
What is a good material for the backer of the right angle?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Anything in your cutoff bin;-)

It's a two car garage. But it a bit oversized, as you can see it kick over about 6 feet on that side of the garage door.


----------



## August

Ok cool thanks man.
Duh I just look at your decking it out red style.
Nice shop man.
I need to copy that pictures in the cabinet


----------



## ToddJB

Red, do you have to duck under the wood bin?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's all custom brotha. Cutoff rack just grazes my hair. Gonna have to get creative for more light under there.

When we looked at houses there were a couple where the beam downstairs, or the garage door…or something didn't clear my head. No deal for me. I've been hitting my head on things my whole life, I won't do it in my own home.

Once on a trip to Mexico, I knocked myself out on low doorways twice in a week. Friggin land of no building codes.


----------



## August

Led strip ligthing Red they work great
I'll send pic Tuesday when I get to work


----------



## ToddJB

I'm sitting on my couch, drinking a beer, petting my dog, watching the West Wing. Good night.


----------



## bhog

Picked up a Rockwell 43-120 shaper and 20 cutters yesterday for sub $200. 18 of the cutters are carbide tipped and a lot of them look to have been never used.

Dan drinks buttermilk.

Red lacks the common sense to duck.

Tony keeps landing in gay gimp dungeons then complains about chafing ( take lube you dumbass)

Todd looks *********************************** ********************..

JizzMarke did you finish the chest? Ive been working on one for a couple days now, building from a pic.. I don't have pics on here will post some later.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A Labor's Day thought: So far this year I know of two guys who recently quit (or intentionally got fired) from the railroad because they made too much money. As in, our job made it too difficult to suppress their income….so they could still draw government assistance for food and housing.

I honestly fear for our country if that becomes the decision of the majority.

Off to work I go. Sorry, I know we usually avoid politics and such.


----------



## jmartel

Hog, I was in vegas boozing it up with strippers, so no. I will be finishing it up today though.


----------



## summerfi

I hear ya Red. So many parents aren't teaching their kids how to work any more, so when they become adults they have an entitlement attitude. Sorry you have to work on Labor Day. During my recent 24 day fire stint in California I tallied 358 work hours, or just under 15 hrs. per day for 24 straight days. I'm looking forward to that check.


----------



## summerfi

My wife got this old tool chest at Goodwill for $7. It's made of fir. I need to build a tray for the inside and then, darn it all, I'll have to acquire some more old tools to fill it up.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Uh-oh. Does that mean it's (re-) starting, Stef?


----------



## bhog

That's crazy Red. I cannot fathom sitting on your ass all day and being able to pay your bills. I work my ass off with a job and shop work to proudly provide a home for my family and everything else that comes with it- private school , cable and internet( lol ) an outrageous water and elect bill food and clothing etc. What is lacking in a lot of folks is drive and pride.

I've been working most of the day in the shop and may just say f it and do some online shopping lol. I need dust collection for my ROS in a bad way. Anybody have any input on that?

JizzMarke pics brah, any free vajeen? I used to nail dancers all the time in ptown with one trick- eye contact. Chicks are so used to dorks staring at their junk n feet they'll start buying you food n drinks and loving ya down , for some eye contact. Think I'm bs'ing? Do it , then thank me later.


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah Stef! Did you move your lumber for the bench?

Red, I haven't heard of that, but I've known a couple people who wouldn't look for jobs until their unemployment was up.

Bhog, the way I see it, you can spend a bunch of money on a downdraft table or on festool stuff. I know if pick the festool due to space and time reasons.


----------



## jmartel

At the strip club I did have a dancer there ask me if I wanted to get lucky that night. Too bad she was like in her 50's. I looked up and down at her and just flat out said "No. I'm good".

Then she turned to my buddy (who was the bachelor) and asked him if he wanted to play Doctor and Nurse. He said "Who's the doctor and who's the nurse?". She said "I'll be the doctor and you be the nurse. Switch things up a bit". And he goes "Well, actually, I am a doctor" (He's not). She goes "Well you can be my gynecologist, then. I'll be your patient". He replied "You don't want to be my patient." Asked him why not, and he said "I'm an Oncologist." She goes "Yeah, probably not" and walked away.


----------



## bhog

That was a gilf bro, that's extra points. I'm strongly considering a 5 point deduction. But honestly I'm so confused that there will be a delay in said points.

I was thinking a hose to hook to my current dc. Vents outside so fines from machines don't smoke up my shop. Ros fines always cloud up the room and lay on everything. I have Milwaukee and bosch sanders so I thing 1 1/2" coupling to whatever hose then to my dc. Should suck better than stef Rollin.


----------



## jmartel

Flattened the other side of the top this morning.










And inlayed the butterflies.










Construction is officially finished. I need to epoxy the knots in the top and then sand the top and then everything can be finished starting tomorrow night. Going to go with Arm-R-Seal, and then try paste wax on it after.

Now to get started on my box for the box swap.


----------



## bhog

Nice man. 
Here's the chest I've been tinkering on


----------



## jmartel

Looking good , hog.

Here's a better view of everything.


----------



## john2005

Nice chests boys…..never mind.

Just just saw Todd and Waldens pics. Hold me.


----------



## bhog

Hell yeah^ saw a few things I *needed*


----------



## chrisstef

Good chest work jmart and hog. Should take them talents to south beach.

Lumber is still at the in laws and 90% of my shop gear is still in the garage but im getting the wheels turning again on the bench. Ill have all my gear in the new basement shop this week while im off. My goal is to get the rest of the house all dialed in and organized byvend of week. Wifes got a couple of builds in mind for the new digs but i need a bench in a bad way so its gonna come first.

Looks like i catch a bit of water down the hatch. It came down in buckets last night. Not much in the basement but enough to warrant a consultation from a mason buddy of mine. Gonna get me some of that industrial waterproofing tar and seal up a gap between the foundation and hatch. Appears to be two seperate pours. Im also getting a good bit of condensation off the piping from the water softener system that will need to be addressed.

Hog - lol @ rollin comment. No mind melters for this guy.


----------



## SASmith

Hog, I did not have good luck with my DC hooked to the ROS.
I ended up using a cyclone(shopmade) in front of a cheap shop vac.
It is loud but works well.


----------



## August




----------



## lateralus819

i need some insight here. Working on my tool cabinet.

Been a pain in the ass figuring the right angle for my plane till inside.

So it's depth is 9". Which means a limited angle to work with so the planes aren't protruding passed the edge of it. Now, what would you guys do here?

I will be adding doors with a depth of 5". I was trying to not make the planes stick out into the door space, for obvious reasons.

The problem is the angle is too steep for me to feel safe with them not falling out.


----------



## Airframer

Rare Earth Magnets.. that's how I would roll in that situation.


----------



## jmartel

I would go with either string that loops around the front knob, a turnbuckle that can capture the front of the sole, or just a rabbeted piece of wood that will capture the front of the sole. With the rabbeted wood, if you leave enough clearance that you can slide the plane up further into it to clear the base then you can pull it out easily.


----------



## walden

Just got back from camping. What a great weekend! Hanging with Todd at the tool show, then going camping down in Crested Butte. Mind officially blown!

Glad you could make it to the tool event Todd!


----------



## lateralus819

Hmmmm, it's tough. A rabbeted strip would only work on the #8. Unless i did one for every plane.

The whole reason for this tool chest is to help preserve my tools, so the more safety precautions the better!

I've it set so the tote/blade just clear the case sides. It wouldn't be a big deal if it took up the door space, would just have to put thinner tools on that spot.


----------



## Tim457

Walden, you do realize most people's idea of camping is going out to the cabin in the woods you live in every day, right? Very jelly of the haul you guys found, good stuff.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Just back from a weekend in the Area Code 304. (That's Wild and Wonderful West Virginia for most of you).

Lat, I think the rare earth magnets is the way I would go.

7, I have tried the glue on the cast iron top to clean the rust and it works great!

And (with pictures to follow) I did a little rust hunt at the Hillbilly Mall (a huge flea market that looks like it could burn down at any moment) where I picked up a Stanly #27 in fantastic shape and an 1896-1917 Disston D-8 for thirty bucks. Kinda pleased with that one.

A 9 hour drive each way gets to me more than it once did…g'night all


----------



## walden

Haha. True Tim. But the view out of the cabin looks like this:










The view from camping looked like this:


----------



## theoldfart

Kelvin, get some sleep. I'll be doing the 10 hr a day driving thing in October for a few days. Going from Western Mass to Mesa Verde then Grand Canyon , Death Valley and finally Saratoga, CA. Oh, then a new grandson!!!


----------



## jmartel

> Hmmmm, it s tough. A rabbeted strip would only work on the #8. Unless i did one for every plane.
> 
> - lateralus819


That's the idea. You cut a rabbeted strip, and then cut off individual sections to size to each plane. If you just screw them on, then you can remove it and re-adjust later should you replace planes.


----------



## 489tad

Stef I had good luck with LCR liquid concrete repair. Glue on valves evenly spaced over the crack. Mix epoxy to cover the crack and valve bodies. Pump in epoxy into crack. After it dries, snap off valves. You can grind off epoxy smooth with the wall. Your buddy should know of this.

Hog I like the leg detail of the chest.


----------



## woodcox

I can recommend Monument Valley on your way Kevin. Mesa Verde is amazing although I was most impressed with the Chaco Canyon settlement for its size and perceived layout. Definitely spend some time peddling or climbing in the area while passing through. I spent a lot of time in Lake Powell/ Moab area growing up. That country will always be on my mind.


----------



## theoldfart

Woodcox, thanks for the tip. Our timeline is tight, the new one is due 10.14 and we can't hit the road till 10.5. We will be doing this way more often since I'm retired as of 11.1 so maybe next trip.


----------



## walden

Kevin - I forgot about your upcoming trip. Have fun! You'll love it. In an effort to save time, I recommend you strap a GoPro to your head instead of stopping to take a picture of everything. Much more efficient.


----------



## walden

PS - I found rusty tools at 12,000 feet. The lust for tools never stops.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin, crossing Illinois on 70 or 64 by chance? If so, you're in drive-by territory for me and The Hog. SA Smith too, I think.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Atta boy Stef. Git on it.

Hogarina- I've also heard that DCs are a bit much to hook up to your ROS. Most just hook up to a shop vac. And most borg's have attachments/reducers to make it happen.


----------



## bhog

Hmm, well I'll use my noisy shop vac then. What is the prob, too much powaaaah?


----------



## theoldfart

I think it's high volume low velocity on the DC vs low volume high velocity on the vac. I use a vac on my ROS and it works great.


----------



## bhog

I ordered a bosch hose last night. Hope it's more flexi than a reg shop vac hose. Which cyclone you guys recommend? My shop vac without a bag spews forth the dust.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya hog DCs are just to powerful. The key for me was upgrading the hose, then upgrading the filter on the vac.

Oh, and a pair of these to plug into my phone(music) so I don't have to listen to that loud vac. 
http://www.amazon.com/Howard-Leight-1030110-Noise-Blocking-Earmuff/dp/B004U4A5RU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409660987&sr=8-1&keywords=earmuff+headphones


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shifty, shifty in the shop. Need room for a lathe over here. 









Crammed the air compressor in this corner. And router table. 









Lookin good. Now the planer is homeless, but that's ok. 









Now I need to build a lathe stand. But I'm in the middle of an outdoor furniture build. Will my OCD allow me to have two projects at once. That is the question.


----------



## ToddJB

Shop Tetris!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehe. Something like that. A lathe wan't part of the original plan. But you know how that goes.

Oh ya, explaining my labor day post. I'll tell ya about another railroader. We'll call him Bennie…cause he's so smart with the Benjamins. Bennie had the "system" down to a science. He had like 8 kids, and soon learned that he could make like 50k a year and still get food stamps with a brood like that(I didn't believe that till I checked the state table). Problem is, his job was guaranteed 80k if he'd just work. So what a guy do? Call in sick a lot, take a leave of absence every year, exhaust 6 wks of FMLA every year….Bennie learned if he essentially worked part time, and kept the income down, he would get 12K a year in food stamps, 10k in tax return (all tax credits), and housing assistance.

Saw it with my own eyes. Sadly, I have relatives playing the same game. So that's my whole point: if we get to a place where the standard of living is about the same whether you work or not….our country is in trouble.


----------



## walden

Completely agree with you Red. I have personally seen several people take jobs that pay less (and work them less) just so they can get cheap assisted Obamacare. In the end, they have more money left in their pockets at the end of the month.

My premiums are about to triple in November for the same coverage because I'm self employed and actually make money. So I am essentially paying their premiums. If premiums go up much more, I will have to drop coverage all together and pay the fine. They are telling me come November, I'm looking at $600 plus a month and it could go to $800, all for a single healthy guy that hasn't filed a claim in years.

Shop time is about to get busy over here. It has been hitting the freezing mark at night, so snow is only a few weeks away. I will sharpen up the tools I got at the swap and see how they do. The frog on that #7 has a patent date of 1887 and the lateral adjustment's date is 1876.


----------



## August

our country is in trouble.

- BigRedKnothead
[/QUOTE]
Well Red it's been on a down hill for sometime now, and the flywheel is getting bigger 
And it's gonna be very hard to slow it down.

My theory is bug out trailer


----------



## walden

Haha! Nice August. You'll need to build a hand plane till on that trailer…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Actually Walden, I watched this documentary on netflix the other night and it reminded me of you.


----------



## August

Walden you know it men
All this people talk about stock up on ammo and guns. I say yes to that but up to a point.
And food medicine and more stuff.
But no one talks about bugging out with your tools???
I'll try to make a picture later on how I would bug out LOL


----------



## August

> Actually Walden, I watched this documentary on netflix the other night and it reminded me of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red
My 12year old a series of that.
It was kinda interesting


----------



## August

You know what I should make a new post 
People talk about if you could only own 5 guns.
And they have some that say if you had to bug out what will be your weapon of choice?

Well I'm gonna make one about tools hahaha


----------



## walden

Red - I am fascinated by those tiny houses, but I think the 400 square feet I live in now is my minimum. I have a rule here at the cabin. If I pace around the couch more than three times, it's time to get OUTSIDE! Hahaha.


----------



## bhog

Walden is that a type 5? I have a first lateral #4 sittin on my shelf that's rarely used , if you *need* it let me know.


----------



## TheFridge

"I'm gonna take care of Obama and he's gonna take care of me!"

Yeah it goes back a lot further than him but it's a classic quote.

The state of this country

Edit: leave a gun behind? No effing way. That's what I got kids and a wife for!


----------



## CL810

> My premiums are about to triple in November for the same coverage because I m self employed and actually make money. So I am essentially paying their premiums. If premiums go up much more, I will have to drop coverage all together and pay the fine. They are telling me come November, I m looking at $600 plus a month and it could go to $800, all for a single healthy guy that hasn t filed a claim in years.
> - walden


Not to mention your deductible probably doubled or tripled.


----------



## walden

Yep. Deductible is something like $5000.


----------



## walden

> Walden is that a type 5? I have a first lateral #4 sittin on my shelf that s rarely used , if you *need* it let me know.
> 
> - bhog


I'm not sure. I'm going to look it up today.

Thanks for the offer, but I'm good. This one came with all its pieces. It has a lateral adjuster, but no frog adjuster in the back. My guess is Type 7.

Edit: It's a Type 6. Made between 1888 and 1892.


----------



## chrisstef

Future home of power tools:










This area will be dedicated to hand tools:










As it all sits currently:


----------



## ToddJB

Who needs a work bench? Looks like you already have two.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont go givin me any excuses bro. I been draggin my ass long enough on this bench build. Id say were 65-70% unpacked and organized. Its been hot as balls the last few days and im feelin it.


----------



## walden

Looking good Stef. Just needs white paint on the walls and wood on the floor…


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I'm having a hard time getting my head around the layout. Is the basement a U shape?


----------



## walden

Found a flaw with the #7. The lever cap screw is not threaded the same as the frog. It's not destroyed, but I'll have to find the screw with the right thread count. Anyone have an extra for a Type 6?


----------



## ToddJB

I would presume that they're all the same. Do you have another Stanley around to test it?


----------



## JayT

> I would presume that they re all the same. Do you have another Stanley around to test it?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep, all the Stanley's should be the same thread. The only way it would be different is if the frog has been replaced with one from another brand (very unlikely) or if someone tapped it out because they couldn't find a screw with the right thread.


----------



## ToddJB

And by the way, this is wasteful but the boy in me still loves mindless destruction:


----------



## walden

Bahahahaha! That was perfect Todd!

Good to know about the screws. I'll try the one off my #5.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - its square, center stair, with an alley off of it basically. The first pic is the alley and the third pic shows the square. As soon as it get me some interwebz im gonna start playing around on grizzlys shop layout jammy. Im kinda torn between going all french cleats on the wall or furring out some plywood but either way its going all off white.


----------



## ToddJB

Got it. Sweet man. I'm stoked for ya. Will the build out start ASAP?


----------



## chrisstef

I gotta earn me some funds before i can really build out. Im gonna scoop up a workmate and get some saws out on the market pretty soon. Probably start taking in some for sharpening as well. Along with the build out ive got to get a sub panel installed so i can power up. I dont really want to start setting things up until i get the new juice installed. Im hoping to have it completed by end of the year but we'll see.


----------



## ToddJB

Good thing you don't need power to build your work bench since you're going to do it 100% galoot.


----------



## ToddJB

> I gotta earn me some funds before i can really build out.
> 
> - chrisstef


God created Credit Cards for this very reason.


----------



## JayT

Todd, don't give him any additional excuses.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, don t give him any additional excuses.
> 
> - JayT


I'm offering nothing but solutions, brother. Credit Cards and Hand tools will get this project done


----------



## Airframer

> Im hoping to have it completed by end of the year but we ll see.
> 
> - chrisstef


Notice he didn't mention WHAT year.. he's learnin' ;-)

I hope you aren't just teasing us with the bench build rolling again….. It was hoped to be completed by the end of two years ago!


----------



## August

> I gotta earn me some funds before i can really build out. Im gonna scoop up a workmate and get some saws out on the market pretty soon. Probably start taking in some for sharpening as well. Along with the build out ive got to get a sub panel installed so i can power up. I dont really want to start setting things up until i get the new juice installed. Im hoping to have it completed by end of the year but we ll see.
> 
> - chrisstef


Queustion?

What kind of screw or clamping mechanism or style, are you going to use to "hold" your work piece ?


----------



## widdle

since you asked…get a good framer/ carpenter for two days…Cut for him …build 4' X wall height sections of wall. attach blocks or flat studs(nailers) to wall, screw walls to nailers…run some power, sheet it..ply on the walls gives soo much more opportunity to put whatever…anywhere..And can even put wall sections on wheels to hide mechanicals..


----------



## JayT

OK, just heard about this. Relates to Red's earlier statement about this country being in trouble.

Lowes has to pay the state of California $1.6 million for inaccurate and misleading advertising because they are selling 2×4's that are actually only 1-1/2×3-1/2


----------



## chrisstef

August - heres my saw vice:









Wids- solid call amigo. We'll be in touch when it comes to business time.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT, I was expecting a link to the Onion. I'm ashamed of someone here, but I'm not sure who.


----------



## August

> August - heres my saw vice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wids- solid call amigo. We ll be in touch when it comes to business time.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ok sorry I should of spoke better
I meant your vise for your workbench?
Because I might be able to help on some of the hardware?


----------



## SASmith

Hog, can you hook up a pipe/hose to the exhaust of your shop vac? Then just blow it outside.
If you decide to go with a cyclone I can help you make a wooden one. I still have the jig.
I made a tiny version of the one below for my shop vac.


If you want to buy one I would go with this.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh. Ive got a quick release currently but havent decided on what ill do on the new bench. Most likely a leg vice and possibly a twin screw but im still pondering it all really. If i can use somethin from ya i will definitely holler. Much appreciated brother.


----------



## DaddyZ

OMG !!! so a 2×4 isn't 2" x 4". WOW can Lowes now sue the forestry dept for not giving correct measurements on their lumber, can we retro sue for the past 100 years this has been going on


----------



## JayT

> JayT, I was expecting a link to the Onion. I m ashamed of someone here, but I m not sure who.
> 
> - ToddJB


When I first heard it, I thought it had to be some kind of joke, too. Very glad I don't live in CA. What a mess! 
You know they are now going to go after Home Depot, Orchard Supply and every other lumberyard in sight. I guess the new reality is that if your state is bankrupt, sue private enterprise to make up the shortfall so that you don't have to raise taxes or even worse, control spending. :-o


----------



## August

> Ohh. Ive got a quick release currently but havent decided on what ill do on the new bench. Most likely a leg vice and possibly a twin screw but im still pondering it all really. If i can use somethin from ya i will definitely holler. Much appreciated brother.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ok no problem
I have roton products 
I have the brass nut and flange
The lead is all you will beds to get
The size is 1-1/2 and 5 threads per inch
I'll get some info and just post it.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm going after Home Depot.










Edit: JayT beat me to HD. Mernards it is!


----------



## walden

State of the Shop? Messy.


----------



## lateralus819

So somehow the damn state gets the 1.6 million? Not the consumers? LOL.


----------



## Airframer

^HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA Messy… He said that is Messy!

I'll see your messy and raise you a disaster area.


----------



## walden

AF - Well played!


----------



## bhog

Thinking I'll can justify a lil upgrade

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201109180056


----------



## ShaneA

I am still not sure that could handle the ROS.


----------



## August

This is my mess


----------



## bhog

Do you guys think a 20 gallon shop vac hooked to one of those Oneida kits will be ok or should I snag one of the lil baby dick shop vacs from work? The 20 gallon sucks pretty good. I'll need a new filter for whichever I use.


----------



## walden

Stick panty hose over the filter. It will keep it from clogging. Not kidding. Being serious.

I got the #7 working! Turns out the hole for the lever cap screw was filled with crap. Luckily, it goes all the way through the body so I used the wire brush for cleaning .22 rifle barrels and it twisted in just fine and cleaned it out.

I just jointed a board edge with it. I'll have to try flattening a face later.


----------



## bhog

Nice


----------



## CL810

Hog, a lot of guys gave hooked up the smallest Oneida cyclone to a shop vac. I have one I never used. PM me if you're interested.

Videos} on Oneida's website.


----------



## bhog

Ok , ordered the dust deputy kit, a new filter, and ordered the bosch hose yesterday so my next srs sanding sesh should go down pretty good. The dust deputy and monster vac will fit under my out feed / assembly table so that's cool ( ladies man voice ). I'm gonna have to blow out the shop I think.


----------



## bhog

Crap^. Already ordered. My luck is so awesome. Thanks for the offer bud. I even paid for 2 day shipping. Lol


----------



## CL810

Double post.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Shop mess. On the up side, a little trim work and the bed project is done. It will be delivered next weekend.










Seriously considering doing one and taking it to a local auction house…since I get most of the materials free it would be pretty much all tool money.


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, I'm hurt…Kevin on I-64 will only be a stone's throw from me and you didn't mention it. Just kidding. I offer free motel…and driving directions to your place.

Todd, I laughed till tears rolled down my cheeks over that washing machine. It just struck me funny…a cross between R2D2 and Johnny Five… Thanks for making my day!

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

DanK, glad I could help


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, Smitty I think we can work something out. We'll be passing through on I 70 sometime around Oct 9'th or so. I'll PM with clearer details as soon as we have it figured out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin, don't forget about Dan K, he's in Indiana. He and his shop are DEFINITELY worth a visit if you can swing that.


----------



## jmartel

OF, you coming to the NorthWet (aptly named after today's monsoon)?


----------



## JayT

> Dan, Smitty I think we can work something out. We ll be passing through on I 70 sometime around Oct 9 th or so. I ll PM with clearer details as soon as we have it figured out.
> 
> - theoldfart


How long you going to stay on I-70? I'm right on the interstate in the middle of Kansas and you are welcome to stop by anytime. If you are taking the turnpike from KC to Wichita, though, that'll move you too far south. Don't envy all the driving you'll be doing.


----------



## Airframer

We had freakin' Lightning and Thunder on Whidbey today Jmart! It was crazy! I haven't heard thunder in 5 years before today lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Jmart, why does my IPhone want to call you Kmart?  not sure if we'll have time this trip. My kids are counting on child care with the arrival of number three grandchild. Your in Portland, right?


----------



## JayT

Clearing the logjam


----------



## theoldfart

,Sposed to be in Rolla MI then on to Mess Verde


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, You'd better get your glasses cleaned! My by-line clearly says IL! I'm just rattling your chain, man. Bless your heart… 

I'm almost midway between I-70 and I-64, so it's a toss up to my place. Smitty is straight west about an hour and half.

Kevin, you can PM me for details, phone, email, etc. for schedule coordination and shop cleanup… 
DanK


----------



## jmartel

> Your in Portland, right?
> 
> - theoldfart


Nah, I'm not that weird. That's 7'er. I'm up in Seattle, just south of Airframer.


----------



## August

Any body here have any experience with sand flex material?
For removing light surface rust on their table saw? Or any cast iron surface?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Kev. You really could just zig-zag your way across the midwest hitting every one of our shops!

Sorry, I only drink Pilsners….but my wife is an awesome cook;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, 20 minutes South of 70 in CO.

August, I have some. They're okay, but I wouldn't call them a game changer


----------



## BigRedKnothead

August. I just use 3m pads I get at menards. I use the finer grits to knock rust of my hand planes too. 









If its bad I'll sprays some liquid wrench, which has a derusting agent. Scrub, then wd40 or paste wax.


----------



## August

Thanks Tod 
Thanks Big red 
I had to deal with all my LN with light surface rust damn il humidity









I'm tired with this rust ********************.
I really thinking about putting gun blue on all my handplane.


----------



## ToddJB

I'd just hit them with some self-etching primer. Hunter Orange is pretty close to bronze


----------



## BigRedKnothead

August- just create some rust preventive work habits. I wax my tools every so often. Also, I have a rag that's pretty much soaked with wd40, and I wipe down any tool before I shelve it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's been a long several weeks, Dan K. You're right, of course, what was I thinking re: Indiana. Regrets.


----------



## August

> August- just create some rust preventive work habits. I wax my tools every so often. Also, I have a rag that s pretty much soaked with wd40, and I wipe down any tool before I shelve it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


thanks red i hear wax a lot????
what kind?
anyway im gonna use turbine oil for now untill i hear from you,
i do use wd40 but it evaporates to fast?


----------



## August

> I d just hit them with some self-etching primer. Hunter Orange is pretty close to bronze
> 
> - ToddJB


todd you been drinking? lol
cause i am LOL


----------



## woodcox

^ maybe more your style August? I would do the block planes in furry chartreuse just for a goof though


----------



## August

> ^ maybe more your style August? I would do the block planes in furry chartreuse just for a goof though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox


lol i had a few shots


----------



## Tugboater78

How close are you fellas from paducah, KY? Next time I have to go for training for work I may be able to make a side trip.


----------



## woodcox

Good day with my minion. She took her lumps like a champ. Seriously thinking about getting her fitted for riot gear so she'll see her teens. Five minutes earlier she was full speed looking back at me in chase right into a tree.


----------



## jmartel

About 2300 miles. Only a 34 hour side trip (each way).


----------



## walden

> About 2300 miles. Only a 34 hour side trip (each way).
> 
> - jmartel


You drive slow…


----------



## theoldfart

^ uh, gonna drive a bit slower than that!

Computer, warp factor 9. Make it so.


----------



## Pezking7p

We've gone plaid!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> About 2300 miles. Only a 34 hour side trip (each way).
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> You drive slow…
> 
> - walden


Holy crap! 2300 miles in 68 hours (34 each way) is a blazing 33 MPH!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tug- I'm a long drive from KY, but your welcome any time.

Auginski- Your right, wd40 is a very thin layer, but it works. Boeshield is good stuff too, but I like wd40's price. I buy it by the gallon. Most all rust preventive test I've seen say this:

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/lid=12616/GunTechdetail/Gun-Cleaning-Clinic-Knowing-the-Limits-of-Rust-Preventatives

I used Renaissance wax on my hand tools. It's a very thin wax. You can barely tell its there. A little can is spendy, but it lasts a long time. LV makes a knockoff that is price better. 
http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=20090&cat=1,190,42950&ap=1

I use minwax paste wax on my cast iron machines. It builds thicker than most paste waxes. Careful on the tablesaw after you buff a coat. Gets a little slick on the rips.


----------



## ToddJB

State of the (other) Shop:

On the west side of the garage there is an additional room. It's primary uses are to hold camping/climbing gear, be a bike shop, tool dumping ground prior to clean up, poker/darts, and other general storage. But with the wife's 30th coming up she has requested that I build a bouldering cave in there.

So last night the clean out and planning process begun. 10 minutes prior to this picture there were two loves seats facing each other in that back corner.










And this the view of the bike shop area. All off the wheels from the last pic will go above the peg board. The blue cabinet bench is where all the rusties sit until they can get some love.










And here is where the bouldering cave will go.










The wall with tarp on it will be a flat wall. The green line on the floor will be another vertical wall I'll be building, and the back wall will be the over hang wall that will get progressively steeper. It will start in the corner at about 5 percent incline and get to about 15 to 20 by the time it hits the dart board.

I also plan to do built in cracks where the plywood sheets will join.

I might eventually also do the ceiling.


----------



## theoldfart

Jam crack sounds good, time to tape up! Overhangs on lead are scarry.


----------



## ToddJB

Ceilings are 8' 6" - there won't be any ropes. But in the real world, yes, I agree.


----------



## theoldfart

Also lotta wheel sets there, starting to sell off my surplus. Interested in an Olmo circa 1980's. All campy SR


----------



## ToddJB

Plenty set on wheels. Most of those are crap and actually need to be curbed. The bikes I flip are not high end stuff, just high enough to get a return.


----------



## theoldfart

Most of my sets are old school 6 speed Mavic rd 550 hub/ Gel 330 tubulars.


----------



## 7Footer

Good day sirs.

Dude Todd you've got some serious space in that house of yours! That must be sweet having all that storage. Between the pics of your shop and the "West Wing" it looks like that area is as big as the house!

August - I love those Sandflex pads, I use them all the time for light rust removal and cleanup. http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3808

There has been basically zero shop time for me lately, I'm starting to feel like Stef during the move . Got my table saw downstairs and have been staring at it every time I walk down there. Had about an hour of cleanup on it last night but still have another couple hours worth before it'll be functional. I really need to finish my saw for the swap first though.

Widdle you nervous? Sparty coming into town this weekend, man I wish I was going to that game, gonna be epic.

Hog, in two days when your stuff gets here, let her down easy big fella:


----------



## jmartel

> About 2300 miles. Only a 34 hour side trip (each way).
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> You drive slow…
> 
> - walden
> 
> Holy crap! 2300 miles in 68 hours (34 each way) is a blazing 33 MPH!
> 
> - KelvinGrove


2300 miles each way. Averages 67mph.


----------



## ToddJB

Mock up:


----------



## walden

Gotta love Lie Nielsen. I bought the #7 with a 50 degree frog last year. The plane was heavier than I thought it would be and between that and the steep frog, it started giving me shoulder problems. I bought a 45 degree frog for it, but couldn't get it to set up properly (the blade would never make it through the sole before the depth stop maxed out).

So I finally called Lie Nielsen today. They figured out the the sole was made too thick. The 50 degree frog was steep enough it passed inspection, but its too thick for the 45 to work. They said they had another call about this earlier.

Long story short, they are paying to ship the plane back. They are going to shave the bottom to spec so it will work with both frogs. This not only solves the frog problem, but should help on the weight problem. As it is now, it weighs a hell of a lot more than the 7.5 pounds it should weigh.


----------



## walden

> About 2300 miles. Only a 34 hour side trip (each way).
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> You drive slow…
> 
> - walden
> 
> Holy crap! 2300 miles in 68 hours (34 each way) is a blazing 33 MPH!
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> 2300 miles each way. Averages 67mph.
> 
> - jmartel


Like I said, you drive slow. 

I like the mock up Todd. How many wives ask for a climbing cave for their birthday? Pretty bad ass if you ask me.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> About 2300 miles. Only a 34 hour side trip (each way).
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> You drive slow…
> 
> - walden
> 
> Holy crap! 2300 miles in 68 hours (34 each way) is a blazing 33 MPH!
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> 2300 miles each way. Averages 67mph.
> 
> - jmartel


Ah, I see - 2300 miles each way for a total of 34 hours…..not 2300 miles at 34 hours each way….

You are obviously better at building from wood than from words!

And if you rally can average 67 MPH for 2300 miles you have a better bladder than I do!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good to hear about LN Walden. Feels counter-intuitive in our culture not to just "throw it away" and we'll send a new one. That's not the solution on well made goods.

I've had a few small issues….on tools that I didn't even purchase new. They have helped me out each time.


----------



## walden

> And if you rally can average 67 MPH for 2300 miles you have a better bladder than I do!
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Two words: Pee bottle.


----------



## chrisstef

Driving whiskey ^


----------



## Tugboater78

BRK it would be real nice to make a road trip at some point heading your direction, making stops along the way, lots of LJ s seem to be in the path. Maybe one day, would have to convince the woman that the trip would be fun for her, she wouldn't let me go alone. Spent a little time in shop today with my DW733 and some 1.75-2" thick oak beams. Ain't got patience to do rest by hand. Maybe some pics on my blog later, just a short update.


----------



## widdle

Well i am responding to smitty here, since he blocked me on his blog..yeah…You arent the first that thinks im a jerk..And i wont dispute that…Ill take my lumps brother…Your talking about my profession and im standin up for it…simple… Blocking seems a bit weak..

Seven..yes looking forward to the game..They both have similiar number of starters returning, but alot of new guys..hard to say after only one game..Wish it was three weeks from know..


----------



## widdle

Still here smitty…


----------



## ToddJB

You and Smitty have some beef right now - it happens from time to time, I get that. But I'd love for it not to spill into here. *Cyber Hug*


----------



## KelvinGrove

For you guys into vintage power tools…have a look at this.

https://westernmass.craigslist.org/tls/4650530224.html


----------



## walden

Tim: Don't show that listing to Todd. He loves vintage power tools. Next thing you know, he'll be asking me to ride shotgun on a road trip to MA.


----------



## August

^ ashame the guy is selling it he did. Nice job.
I just wonder if that was the original color?


----------



## theoldfart

Kelvin, that guys just down the road from me! My table saw is actually older than his I think. Original color is probably grey.


----------



## August

> Tug- I m a long drive from KY, but your welcome any time.
> 
> Auginski- Your right, wd40 is a very thin layer, but it works. Boeshield is good stuff too, but I like wd40 s price. I buy it by the gallon. Most all rust preventive test I ve seen say this:
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/lid=12616/GunTechdetail/Gun-Cleaning-Clinic-Knowing-the-Limits-of-Rust-Preventatives
> 
> I used Renaissance wax on my hand tools. It s a very thin wax. You can barely tell its there. A little can is spendy, but it lasts a long time. LV makes a knockoff that is price better.
> http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=20090&cat=1,190,42950&ap=1
> 
> I use minwax paste wax on my cast iron machines. It builds thicker than most paste waxes. Careful on the tablesaw after you buff a coat. Gets a little slick on the rips.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Ok I'll order that wax and yes thanks for the minwax paste for tools,
I will like that too.

The only other way is to use gun blue.
I will try to gun blue a small section of the low angle plane and see how it looks


----------



## ToddJB

That pretty Tim. Too small for this guy though. I've got a lot of compensating to do.


----------



## walden

Kinda looks like he tried to paint it Gizzly green.


----------



## walden

Widdle - Not sure what happened with you today, but it appears you had a bad day. Take a deep breath, have a beer, and cool off a bit. We all have bad days where something makes us mad, but trying to cyber bully another person is just lame man. I hate to see you get kicked off the site because you lost your head. You normally seem like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## August

> Kinda looks like he tried to paint it Gizzly green.
> 
> - walden


Yeah or john deer LOL
I love old machine.
I would sell my table saw if I can get that one saw I saw before I think it was made by Oliver.
I'm still looking


----------



## Pezking7p

Feels nice to start putting these together. 2.5 hours…5 glued up. Hopefully I get faster. 28 more to go.










And a new shop buddy. Another black widow dead on top of lumber.


----------



## jmartel

Dan, good thing it was already dead or else you'd have to do this.

http://time.com/2991835/man-tries-to-kill-a-spider-and-ends-up-burning-his-house-down/


----------



## TheFridge

When you think stupider people can't really be any more stupider the impossible happens


----------



## widdle

walden..I feel i was just calling it like i see it…i will look at and at consider your bullying statement…passive aggressive , is just as aggressive in my book..and im not pointing fingers..just to be clear..


----------



## jmartel

> walden..I feel i was just calling it like i see it…i will look at and at consider your bullying statement…passive aggressive , is just as aggressive in my book..and im not pointing fingers..just to be clear..
> 
> - widdle


This thread is not the place for that. Let's get back to being on topic with more serious matters.

Like how Hog likes wieners.


----------



## bhog

Nathan's for me. I'm not as poshy as stef and needin the weiners straight from the local deli. I like em cooked however and with most crap except for sauerkraut. That crap is nasty. A fave move of mine is just some fresh ranch , hog down.


----------



## bhog

Woah ^ lol. Epic post edit , jizztaster.


----------



## jmartel

I figured it was a bit much so I changed it. And then you responded to it, so I changed it back so that your post didn't look out of place.


----------



## bhog

Now my other post looks crazy. Hmm, oh well.


----------



## Pezking7p

Chili cheese and mustard. Chili dogs are kind of a thing here.

Jmart, I'm thinking the insurance for the shop might be nice . Far enough away from the house that we will be safe….are you suggesting that I exterminate all the spiders?


----------



## chrisstef

Dont sleep on deli weiners bro. A six rack will run ya an extra 3 clams but ya gotsta get off the ballparks. Get yourself a skin on deutchmacher, hummel or grote and weigel, cook it til it splits open, gets a little brown and come holler at your boy. Youll thank me.

Edit - wtf is "fresh" ranch?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Chili dogs…with onions, mustard, ketchup, relish, and slaw….West Virginia style.

Oh, and real, honest-to-goodnes, beer battered, not the damn frozen kind, onion rings!

And TWO cold beers.


----------



## Tugboater78

Unstickered my stack and started running through planar




































These 4 are ready for glue up

Babysteps


----------



## summerfi

I used to have the 8" version of that old Craftsman TS. The original color was gray. The fence was crappy and the tilting gear had a tendency to strip, but other than that it was good.


----------



## jmartel

I'm more of a hot sausage guy. The local version of Walmart here sells some in the butcher department that are pepper and cheese filled. So good.


----------



## Pezking7p

Duuude! Sweet. Old oak boards?


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye the boards come out of a house I tore down a few years ago, it was built sometime around 1910, wood was cut on site from what I was told. I have a ton of it. All joists studs and beams were oak, red mostly, some I think is white.


----------



## DanKrager

August, I've become a fan of Camellia oil. I bought a pint bottle and the stuff just works. A very thin coat keeps rust at bay. The advertising says it's good for wrinkles, so I had to fight the wife for it. What could be better? Wrinkle free wife and rust free shop tools. I keep the bottle covered with the application rag and a rare (when I think of it) swipe when putting the tool away keeps things fresh. It's been about a month now since the last swipe and my roof leaks adding to the humidity. It's a metal roof. Can you do anything about that? 
DanK


----------



## walden

Here is my task for tonight. I'm not looking forward to this…


----------



## ToddJB

Yuck.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eh, Widdle and Smitty's beef is what it is. Some of the comments toward Widdle tonight really have me scratching my head. Anyway.

Atty boy Tug. Don't push your gimpy back too hard;-)


----------



## bhog

I agree Red.

Poor walden , so far up in the mountains he's still in black and white.

Fresh ranch bro- like just mixed up. Buttermilk, mayo, the ranch stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol hog - betcha he still changes the channel manually too. That big ranch kick never took hold up here like it did out west. I wouldnt have known ranch to come in any other form outside of a salad dressing bottle.

This new toilet is borderline too high. I really like the design of the seat though. Ergonomics for your butt cheeks.


----------



## Pezking7p

Does it have one of those plastic squishy seats? Those are always creepy.

Walden's cabin is so small he can reach the tv from the couch so the remote isn't needed anyway.


----------



## JayT

Walden has a TV?

I thought that "changing the channel" for him meant looking out a different window.


----------



## woodcox

No tv until your manifesto is finished!


----------



## walden

Haha! JayT hit it on the head. No TV. Just several different windows. Although Pez would be right if I had a TV.

Who has time for TV when I can be out hiking in the woods or in the shop.

I got a reprint of a 1876 Disston catalog yesterday. Pretty interesting what they sold. I had no idea they made so many things for lumber jacks or that they made saws for several other brands. Clipper brand anyone?


----------



## bhog

Tony must've gotten locked in the gimp cage. Told ya bro, take it easy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Very excited…Just got the delivery notice, my Dewalt 7491 RS Contractor's Saw has arrived at the big orange box. Makes me want to run home and make some sawdust!


----------



## ToddJB

That's exciting, Tim. Are you going to leave it on it's mobile stand, or are you going to build it into a table unit?

August, is this the Oliver you are referring to?










Picture from here


----------



## KelvinGrove

I have a mobile table unit in mind. Something to help he handle a bit larger pieces but space is limited so I can't get too carried away.


----------



## walden

Tim - Congrats on the table saw! We'll need pics of that puppy in operation.

Todd - That Oliver is HUGE. Please don't buy one of those.


----------



## ToddJB

Too late…. How's your back feeling? What are your doing Friday night?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Will do Walden…it ain't much but it is within my budget. And this weekend's project is to deliver the bed I built for girl child. Hard to believe she is actually excited about one of my projects.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We only do the fresh ranch too. Love me some zucchini fried with panko crumbs…dipped in the freshy freshy ranch. Probably why I'm getting a gut.

Just tried to run 3 miles with Heather. That little chic had to leave me behind. I blame the heat.

Is it friday?


----------



## ToddJB

I get my ranch from the hidden valley.

Red - No.


----------



## 7Footer

Got into work today and have no power. Tried to convince the old man just to call it good and head home but no success.

Fresh ranch and some jo-jo's, the good stuff. There's no better dressing than fresh ranch! Ya gotta step up your ranch game Todd.

Dat Oliver tho.


----------



## jmartel

So out of 4 days this week, I'll have been in the office for about 4-6 hours. Not necessarily a bad thing, but sometimes it's nice to just slump in an office chair with headphones and not have to stand up for a while.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Really Todd, pick up some Hidden valley packets and get with the program. Once you go freshy freshy….you'll never go back.


----------



## bhog

What you do for a living , 7?


----------



## ToddJB

> What you do for a living , 7?
> 
> - bhog


He judges those who get their ranch from a bottle - and business is good apparently


----------



## 7Footer

Yup, I'm the ranch authority. Red is right though.

I work for a helicopter company, we do aerial spraying, fertilizing, recon, and patrol, almost all forestry work. But I do the exciting stuff, payroll, accounting, etc.. you know, the fun stuff, i mean who wants to fly helicopters all day..


----------



## 7Footer

The power dudes said it's gonna be at least 5 hours, sweet. I think I'm gonna lobby to just head home, I'm all caught up here, I could use a shop day!

It's funny because our property is right at the very end of the runway at the airport here and we're the only ones that get our power from across this little gulley/valley, and the state is working on a highway bypass around town that goes right behind our property. So basically one of these crews hit a line this morning. They were suppose to give us a couple days notice before rerouting the power but now they're just gonna do it.

Our site if you're interested Hogskins.


----------



## jmartel

What I'm currently looking at.


----------



## ToddJB

What I'm currently looking at.


----------



## August

> That s exciting, Tim. Are you going to leave it on it s mobile stand, or are you going to build it into a table unit?
> 
> August, is this the Oliver you are referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from here
> 
> - ToddJB


Yes sir that's what I want but the one I saw has a big wheel up front


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, I found the Band Saw you need:


----------



## August

My new Halloween costume


----------



## BigRedKnothead

To clarify Walden. do you have electricity at your cabin? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Tugboater78

That Oliver is the same size as my shop!


----------



## walden

> Walden, I found the Band Saw you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Perfect!

Red - Yes I have electricity. I just love the meat powered tools. In the Winter, the power does go out quite a bit, so firewood and oil lanterns are a must.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony is a meat powered tool


----------



## walden

> What I m currently looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Cool. I always wondered what you did for a living Todd…


----------



## ToddJB

> What I m currently looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Cool. I always wondered what you did for a living Todd…
> 
> - walden


Now you know. I live vicariously through jmarts life from my computer screen, and eat crappy ranch.


----------



## walden

Todd - I figured as much, but didn't want to say anything..

Old Fart - You were right about sawing angle. I was doing it wrong (too steep), which made the saws hit the ground. I changed it up and the problem went away without effecting sawing speed. You sir, are a genius. Thank you.

I have a Disston #12 saw from 1896 that is going to have to gum wood for a couple of days. I filed off what remained of the teeth and am retoothing it as an 8 PPI crosscut.


----------



## chrisstef

Gumming wood is hogs specialty.

Went out and shot a 42 today with two 7's. Best round ive played in a while.


----------



## bhog

Pretty sure it was my idea, walden , but who's keeping track anyway.

Tony also takes tools in his meat.

Worked over , quick shop time after, getting ready to lift…......... Sissy's


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, I totally forgot about our conversation! Glad i didn't screw you up since my advice is always questionable 

Edit Bhogs advice is way better


----------



## bhog

^ true. 
Made these yesterday





































Home owner is gonna paint them. They'll get doors that'll match the rest of the cabinetry in the room


----------



## john2005

> Edit Bhogs advice is way better
> - theoldfart


I was gonna question that, then he went and posted pics. Not bad


----------



## widdle

nice hoggy..


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Hog. Attic room?


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys. Todd yeah, 3rd story. Its got a, bath , a " breakfast nook " and 4 wings. Built in the late 18's early 19's.

Ok guys, just did back to back panel glue ups. For panel clamping the jets take the points. They engage easier.










I'm tired as hell. Just kinda hit me that I've been working 11+ hr days 6 a week for quite awhile. I work Sundays too but only around 6 hrs.


----------



## 7Footer

Nicely done Hog.

Power came back on at 1 so no luck on getting out early! Whatevs though.

PS - Go Hawks!


----------



## bhog

I'd throw some ranch on that^


----------



## TheFridge

Nothing like a bit of the bottoms pokin out.

Edit: nothin like all of thems poking out


----------



## jmartel

Go Hawks, indeed. Should be a good game tonight.


----------



## August

HUH?


----------



## Pezking7p

Um, yah go hawks. I can get behind that! I almost got into sports when I lived in mass. Hard not to get caught up in New England sports.

Now in North Carolina, people don't even cheer for our own team.

Hombres, I am seriously tired of dealing with my bosses. If I have to write another report, or attend another meeting to essentially explain my poor equipment performance, I'm going to lose it. I've told them time and time again, just because you give me twice the workload does not mean it will get done. I'm a sharp engineer, not two engineers.

August, I'm just coming out with it bro….what is your nationality?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, the new saw is unpacked. It seems that all of the parts are there and nothing is damaged (Thank you UPS). Time for a read through the owner's manual before lights out. (Does reading the instructions count points against my man card?) Cheer up guys….tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## bhog

For a miter saw , yes. Is it your first one?


----------



## chrisstef

Still no cable and at least a week out. All this talking to my wife is getting weird. Im gonna have to get more books.

Grats on the new saw Tim.

I think i might have really boogered up my knee. Its laughing at 1500mg of aspirin. Im gonna have to dig up some real pharmys soon.


----------



## August

> Um, yah go hawks. I can get behind that! I almost got into sports when I lived in mass. Hard not to get caught up in New England sports.
> 
> Now in North Carolina, people don t even cheer for our own team.
> 
> Hombres, I am seriously tired of dealing with my bosses. If I have to write another report, or attend another meeting to essentially explain my poor equipment performance, I m going to lose it. I ve told them time and time again, just because you give me twice the workload does not mean it will get done. I m a sharp engineer, not two engineers.
> 
> August, I m just coming out with it bro….what is your nationality?
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'm half Red neck and half filipino 
I was born in a aircraft carrier in subic bay in phillippines
And I came to USA when I was 15 and started working.
Now that being said 
That girl in the photo holy damn damn damn


----------



## Airframer

> I think i might have really boogered up my knee. Its laughing at 1500mg of aspirin. Im gonna have to dig up some real pharmys soon.
> 
> - chrisstef


********************.. there goes the bench! Rub some dirt in it and walk it off ya pansy..

Oh and Netflix is your friend with no cable… find a series and just let it run. No talking involved. Or go build a workbench in the basement.. your call.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol AF. Forever an inspiration. Bear Bryant-esque.

I been tryin to walk this one off but it goin away. Gotta see the doc on it. My lumber should be back this weekend and were gonna test out what the noise limitations of the shop are gonna be. Im goin right to the planer. Let that dog howl and see if ear plugs are or are not required in the bedrooms and living room.

On that bench - im seriously contemplating resawing the 5"x5" timbers down to 12/4 and 6/4. Save me a lil lumber and knock off a lil weight.

I got no interwebz either.


----------



## walden

You're gonna want those timbers 5×5 or else that bench is gonna walk all over the place. My bench weighs 400 pounds. Doesn't move. Also stick a piece of rubber mat under each leg. Holds her tight in one spot.


----------



## jmartel

And that's game. Great start to the season.


----------



## walden

Mountain towns always have a lot of jay walkers, but at least this guy is using the cross walk. He's learn'in. Now if we can just teach him about traffic lights…


----------



## jmartel

Too bad he doesn't have a walk signal. I swear, some people shouldn't be allowed to cross the street.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm getting to where I watch less and less sports. Seeing a thug like Ray Lewis get a statue erected in his honor….stuff like that, give me a bad taste.

Hog- take a day off and go do something with your girls bro. That is all.


----------



## bhog

Taking the fam to a fish fry tomorrow. Should be fun watching a bunch of Clinton county's finest get drunk.


----------



## 489tad

A fish fry sounds fun.
I like that moose!
Was there a story on how Stef ended up with a bad knee???


----------



## KelvinGrove

> For a miter saw , yes. Is it your first one?
> 
> - bhog


Nope…own two miter saws. This is a Dewalt table saw. No where near a Unisaw but it's all my budget could stand.


----------



## john2005

> Was there a story on how Stef ended up with a bad knee???
> 
> - 489tad


The general suspicion, as AF called out is an intimidation of a daunting bench build looming over his head. Just got too heavy….
He swears it had nothin to do with moving 40 million pounds of crap. Twice.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol^. The knee has been wonky for years but would only hurt once in a while. Now its waking me up at night and shooting pains down my calf to go along with a hard lump off the side.

Time to do a lil shop unpackin.


----------



## 7Footer

Haha, looks like August liked that pic so much he did a little right-click, 'save image as' !

Pez I've got a soft spot for the Tarheels, they won me a bunch of money the first year I ever did a march Madness pool, back when Ray Felton wasn't a fat worthless p.o.s. I like Roy Williams too, good coach.

They were saying yesterday on the radio that the Seattle police had officers sitting in the seats at the Clink in Packers jerseys and Packer gear, because they are tying to cut down on the smack talking and fights between opposing fans at games…. You gotta be kidding me, this country is so pussified now! No need to fight over a game but damn dont put cops 'undercover', super weak.

Finally got my table saw running last night, still need to dial in the mitre gauge, but it's functional now, cuts nice too. I'm going to order replacements for those cheesy stamped wings, I looked on Grizzly's site and you can get the cast iron wings for only $18 each, I think that'd be a big upgrade for pretty cheap. Only $75 & a new belt into it so far.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^that's totally worth it for cast iron wings. Glue trick really worked!

Got some nice SYP lumber for the lathe stand. Some assembly required.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, They've been doing that at football games for years. At least in college football they have. Still dumb, but a lot of people get way too drunk and start fights really easily, so it needs to be done I guess.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Btw hog. Nice job on the built-ins. Starting to believe your real-life carpenter… not a poser like that widdle guy.


----------



## 7Footer

I know its not the first time it's been done but it's just stupid. That's why there's police all over the stadium. It doesn't need to be done, unless you're in Oakland.

Edit: I give it two weeks before Red is ordering a set of Sorby lathe tools and a Nova chuck.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Finally got my table saw running last night, still need to dial in the mitre gauge, but it s functional now, cuts nice too. I m going to order replacements for those cheesy stamped wings, I looked on Grizzly s site and you can get the cast iron wings for only $18 each, I think that d be a big upgrade for pretty cheap. Only $75 & a new belt into it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 7Footer


So, what did you think of the glue trick. Looks like it worked for you too!


----------



## 7Footer

It worked pretty good. I still had to scrape a little and do some light sanding, but it made the sanding part pretty quick and easy, and a lot less messy.


----------



## chrisstef

Glue trick worked butters! Im going to try that right now on a saw plate. If it works, word of this move never get uttered again. Deal?


----------



## August

7Footer did you say something I can't read

- 7Footer
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 7Footer

^haha. 
If the Hawks can stay healthy (especially Percy), watch out NFL, our offense is way better this year. Here's a victory pic. Mmmmm, pasties.









Yeah give it a try Stef, should make the cleanup process a lot easier. Even with the evaporust / citric acid bath it still involves just as much if not more cleanup than this method.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Edit: I give it two weeks before Red is ordering a set of Sorby lathe tools and a Nova chuck.
> 
> - 7Footer


Nah, I've got a couple Easy Wood carbide tools already. I'd like to stick to those if I can. What kind of lathe you got 7?

"Milling pine is so much faster than oak." -Captain Obvious









Good lookin stuff. Gonna use the same joinery as my saw benches.


----------



## 7Footer

I've got a vintage Duro that I traded a coworker a piece of Purpleheart for, and a decent set of old Craftsman tools. It could use a little TLC but it's a solid hunk. I need a new wheel for the center, and although I really want one of those 3 jaw chucks I'm going to wait a little bit, gonna buy one of these jobs first that either TerryR of JayT told me about a while ago, mine has trouble gripping the stock. 









Turning can get addicting really quick though.

But wathing vids like this really make me want one of those nice chucks:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I've got a lot to learn about turning. I resisted getting a lathe for a long time becuse they take up a lot of space, and I don't know of any furniture styles I like with turned legs. But I'm starting to see all kinds of ways I could use one, and the deal from Arlin was just too good.

I'm sure I'll have some fun with it. Just hope I don't fall down too big a rabbit hole.


----------



## 7Footer

Yup I hear ya. Check this one out if you have a few minutes (if you haven't already seen it), I'm not crazy about the design but the process he used to make this clock is super cool, this is that Frank Howarth guy who made the stop motion lawn chair video a year or so ago that was all the craze. The guy has one of the most amazing shops I've ever seen, I'd really like to get a shop tour, he lives maybe 5 minutes away from me. He's an architect and took the pool out that was at his house and used the hole to build a foundation for his shop. This lathe of his is on a whole other level though, he basically has no limitations.


----------



## DaddyZ

Come on guys you know the stars are going to align this year


----------



## Hammerthumb

I would say "wishfull thinking", but who would not wish for that?


----------



## August

sorry about this post &footer fixed it thanks


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for sharing that 7. Very cool.

Off to work. For once, Friday is actual Friday for me. Got the weekend off.

Have a beer for me knuckleheads.


----------



## 7Footer

August, very very cool.

Here ya go (to embed the video in here under share - embed, use old embed code)


----------



## August

> August, very very cool.
> 
> Here ya go (to embed the video in here under share - embed, use old embed code)
> 
> - 7Footer


damn thanks man it work on the workbench forum now i lost the old emebed code thanks bud


----------



## theoldfart

Something to do while waiting for the finish to dry


















Looking forward to retirement


----------



## JayT

Very cool lathe videos.



> although I really want one of those 3 jaw chucks I m going to wait a little bit, gonna buy one of these jobs first that either TerryR of JayT told me about a while ago, mine has trouble gripping the stock.
> 
> - 7Footer


Must've been TerryR, he's an actual turner. Have you seen my setup?










I wouldn't mind having a small lathe to do tool handles and plane knobs, if nothing else, but don't have the space. Still thinking about selling the table saw and getting a band saw with a fence. I think it would still allow me to do all the cutting I need to do and that could free up room for an 8 or 10 inch mini lathe.

This would be so much easier if the wife would just consent to let us move out of town to an old farmstead that has a barn or 30×40 steel building for a shop. She keeps mentioning something about needing the money-what's up with that?


----------



## 7Footer

Ahh yes thats right, I have seen that pic, that's a cool little jig though, looks like it does most of what you need to. That is one downfall of my lathe, the stand is huge, takes up a lot of space, and I really don't use it that much, I just couldn't say no to the trade, only cost me about $30 worth of purpleheart. And man is the lathe messy, I also need some sort of apron, end up with shavings in my pockets & shoes.

Kevin, put on some shorts, the neighbors might not take kindly to a pantless dude drinking a hard cider in his driveway!


----------



## widdle

Angry orchard..That's all me…


----------



## widdle

And..Go Ducks..


----------



## chrisstef

Seriously OF, you lettin the gang out for a little sun or what bud?


----------



## theoldfart

Never heard of Duck cider, is it a left coast thing?


----------



## chrisstef

Jam buster


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, nope. Just testin' a banna hammock!


----------



## jmartel

I'm a big fan of cider, myself. There's a local place here that makes some really good stuff, and I also like Strongbow.

Shock Top has a Beer/Cider mix that's called Honeycrisp Apple Wheat which is amazing. I may have to pick up another pack of that next time I go to the store.

Trying to kick the caffeine/soda habit. Day 3 isn't going so well.


----------



## theoldfart

We have a few high end cider makers here in the valley, Carrs in particular is outstanding.


----------



## bhog

Thanks red. Yeah I actually cope base too.


----------



## chrisstef

My mom likes cider drinks.


----------



## theoldfart

^ are you inferring that I'm at a "certain age"? sonny!


----------



## walden

^I think he was inferring that you are a girl… 

Hog - That place is looking great! Do you do cabins??


----------



## theoldfart

^ nah, my buddy wouldn't do that? would he? the dog! now i'm hurt, sniff…..


----------



## bhog

Bam


----------



## theoldfart

^ where does it plug in?


----------



## bhog

Sure walden and thanks,the drive would hurt though.


----------



## Airframer

I'm not sure that is how it is used…


----------



## 489tad

I finished this bathroom (finally) last weekend. This weekend I'm building something. Zero shop time lately.









Its Friday and the first one was soooo good I'm having several. Later.


----------



## 7Footer

I think OF gets a pass, when you get to the near retirement age you're allowed to drink whatever you want (except Zima & Smirnoff Ice), but not dudes in their 20's, henceforth - jmart is a girl. One of my wifes friends from school (she's 22) was drinking that Honeycrisp Apple Wheat a couple weeks ago, just sayin'.

That's a good looking banheiro there Dan, and a real beer!


----------



## jmartel

Don't care. It is tasty.

I drink beer too, but I prefer the taste of cider. I will drink cider in my crocs just to piss you all off.


----------



## theoldfart

Noah, thanks for the bye. Usually drink porters and stouts but the 'fridge was empty so …..........


----------



## 7Footer

No prob. Kev. What kind of ranch do you eat? just kidding. I was just placing a little order on LV and I remembered something, you know those little cornering tools you posted a while back? You were mentioning something to Smitty about sharpening them, he said he'll use slipstones if he needs, but I was just looking at them and noticed that you can order a sharpening kit for it if you want, it's only $7.50. here's the link. in case you need one.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey thanks, I'm going to get it. I do have some ceramic slip stones but that system looks a bit easier.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice, I just ordered the set of the tools myself, they look really handy, I keep gouging the edges of my growler totes when I use my block plane to do it.


----------



## theoldfart

just remember to go with the grain, I get tear out going against the grain and wind up sanding.


----------



## john2005

All those lathe pics made me remember. I finally got mine into its resting spot. The bandsaw is now homeless though, but I'm working on that. Also, thanks to Toddles, I have a solid line on a cheap 2hp motor and a VFD. Gonna step it up with this little 1/2 horser. Or rather do away with the steps…

That outlet is 10/3 wired 110 for now. Just a matter of moving a couple of wires in the box to get the 220. The guy I got this from has this little pony running 220 now.


----------



## 7Footer

Ok will do Kevin, thanks, yeah i figured I'll still use a plane for the end grain and such, but its always on the long edges that I knick the edges on.

Sweet looking lathe John!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Does anyone have a copy of Shop Notes #2 and, if so, would you be willing to share a copy of the article on making a mallet? Failing that, anyone have a favorite style you like?


----------



## Tugboater78

I need to get back in grandpa's shop and unbury his lathe from under my grandmas hoarding.. I know he used it but last I looked it didn't have many parts.. unless they are buried elsewhere. Grandpa would have a heart attack if he saw the shop now, if cancer hadnt gotten him in 98. All his tools were given to me, I had nowhere to put a lathe when I went to get most of them.

Maybe soon..

Seeing all these lathes made my mind wander in this direction..


----------



## jmartel

> Does anyone have a copy of Shop Notes #2 and, if so, would you be willing to share a copy of the article on making a mallet? Failing that, anyone have a favorite style you like?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I've got it. I'll shoot you a PM with a link.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks JMart. I'll be making two of them…one for me and one for the next mallet swap.


----------



## walden

> I finished this bathroom (finally) last weekend. This weekend I m building something. Zero shop time lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Friday and the first one was soooo good I m having several. Later.
> 
> - 489tad


Man, that shower looks great! Nice work!


----------



## walden

I just want all the lathe guys to know that you all suck. Hahaha, just kidding, but you are getting me worked up to get a foot powered lathe. It's not in the budget so I need to forget about it for now! Hard to do with so much lathe talk. 

For those of you that are power tool guys, but looking to get into hand tools as well, Tom Fidgen of the www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com has a new blog post on his essential tool list. It's small and you could build a lot of furniture with the tools on that list.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very nice shower Dan. I am not showing that to my wife.

Walden- I dig Tom Fidgen too. I don't think there are too many guys who don't use some hand tools. I'm using them more and more. People should try both and see what they enjoy.

However, milling a bunch of rough stock by hand is for masochists. lawl.


----------



## chrisstef

A well deserved break Dan. That shower looks like it was a ton of work. Came out great buddy!


----------



## walden

> Walden- I dig Tom Fidgen too. I don t think there are too many guys who don t use some hand tools. I m using them more and more. People should try both and see what they enjoy.
> 
> However, milling a bunch of rough stock by hand is for masochists. lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


No kidding on the milling. It takes forever in my shop if the wood is rough with some twist or cupping. Why do you think Tom is so ripped. That guy has Lats bulging out of his shirt from milling.


----------



## jmartel

Oh man. Lee Valley is here at the wooden boat show and offering a discount. This could be dangerous.

Also, I know I like to wear a kilt when I go kayaking.


----------



## Tugboater78

Im watching his youtube vid that goes with the blog now… reminds me that I'd like to get a few rip saws.


----------



## DanKrager

I saw that kayak and thought "shark bait"! It has to be indistinguishable from a big seal from underneath. I can see how a kilt would be handy in that case…you don't have pants to mess up.
DanK


----------



## 489tad

thanks guys. One more bathroom to go and no way on the subways. Told the guy at the tile shop to tell my wife they no longer make subway tiles. No body has them. Only biggins.


----------



## bhog

I started out milling with hand tools only, fug dat.

Hey 7 that grizz saw of yours have 5/16" rear trunion bolts? If so I got a present for you. But don't get all gay on me n ********************, I'm not gonna nail you.

Edit. Shower looks killer man.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah it does, 5/16" allen wrench head bolts…. No ********************? lol.

I'm about to fuggin lose it, got my saw for the swap all done (aside from sharpening), assemble it, try to make a test cut and find a slight bend in the spline, been trying to straighten it for the last hour with no progress made.


----------



## theoldfart

^ sounds like a job for Super Bob or Super Wally


----------



## Airframer

Doin' Work on the bitty workbench..



















Stef - When we are done do you want me to send him to your house and show you how to do work?


----------



## DanKrager

What a generous offer, Airframer. Lord knows Stef can use all the help he can get on that bench we keep hearing about. 
Great elf training. Maybe DonW can offer elf motivation tips?
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds good AF. Send the little guy over. Actually, ill trade him for my mother. She'll show ya how to clean up around that dump of a shop. She'll put some meat on your bones too. Looks like you been livin on MRE's homey.


----------



## Airframer

Sounds like a deal. The kid don't eat much.. mostly chicken nuggets and cheezits.. Does your mom vacuum?


----------



## chrisstef

Deal. Big moms will take care a ya.

Kid's full on sugar raging after his lil birthday party.


----------



## chrisstef

Gettin my think on …..


----------



## Airframer

Good job! You drew.. your.. um… basement..

Seriously though.. what type of dust collection precautions are you going to run down there? I don't see many fresh air inlets anywhere. Or are the machines staying in the garage?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohh…the possibilities. You should start a podcast: "Stef's Basement Workshop."


----------



## Airframer

> Ohh…the possibilities. You should start a podcast: "Stef s Basement Workshop."
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Not much content for a podcast really…


----------



## chrisstef

I took a picture too. Wise ass lol.

Theres a hot water boiler down there that will be walled off with a louvered door to it. Its not on the drawing but located in the far right hand corner of the drawing if you had to place it. Outside of that theres not much else that needs dust proofing. The air handler for the ac, oil tank, and electrical service are on the other side of the basement (to the left if the stairs). Ive got a hf dc and an air filter jammy to clean up with. Ill likely add a wynn to the dc.

Im thinkin right that the 11×17 area will house all the handtools and (cough) bench. The intersection of the L, the tablesaw and outfeed table. The balance of the machine in the upper right corner of the pic.


----------



## jmartel

I got to hang out on LJ shipwright's boat today and chatted with him for an hour. It was a good time. Somehow I forgot to take any photos of his boat though.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - Thatll be like the simpsons of podcasts. 22 years and running.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lawl Eric. Poor Stefarina. I'm thinking of some ways to jump start his bench build/shop outfit.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Could do a 4 year, 48 episode bench build.


----------



## 7Footer

Anyone other than Widdle and I watching this Duck v. Sparty game? One of the baddest ass interceptions I've ever seen just happened. This is a fantastic game.


----------



## chrisstef

Just sittin here with no cable, no interwebz. Day 8. Hate you 7.


----------



## Tugboater78

Watching criminal minds on Netflix…


----------



## 7Footer

That'll do it. 4 & 2 on MSU 20. Touchdown. 
Game, blouses.


----------



## August

I can't wait to turn wall to my hand tool storage


----------



## widdle

489tsad..killer job on the shower..

7 Good Game.thought it was over and lookin like 7 and 3 season going into the half..

Stef good times..dialin in the shop..
Red..Shkrewww u


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah MSU dominated the 2nd quarter… Was not feeling good at halftime… Man that Ifo pick was insane.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, girl child's new bed was delivered. And now I can't find the d*&^ cable to connect the camera to the computer so no pics yet.

On the up side, at the store today the wife picked up a huge Boston butt pork roast. I walked in the kitchen and found her grinding it up to make sausage. A heck of a lot better than the stuff you buy that uses the oink and asshole along with everything else…and half the price!

I see some biscuits and gravy in my future.


----------



## Airframer

Yep, nothing is sexier than catching your loved one grinding on some pig ass and sausage in the kitchen. You should try it with some ranch….


----------



## 7Footer

Grinding on some pig ass and sausage. Fuggin lol.

I like how Tim censors "damn" but not 'asshole'.

Speaking of unnecessary censorship, here ya go Stef, seeing as you have no interwebz or cable.


----------



## woodcox

Maybe swap that pole for a brass one, lil ambiance and add one these v








Gotta lay up somewhere after knee surgery. Good times for all in my book. 








Congrats stef! Could be a pretty dope shop down there.


----------



## widdle

woodcox nailed it…Go with that… And just buy a bench from harbor freight , and dis assemble it and scatter the parts around the "shop" soo the wifey doesn't get suspicious..


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Dubb Cee. Im pretty sure you and widds got it nailed. Lil brass wrap around that column, some pimp furniture with a heavy dose of stain guard and we be jammin.

Me thinkin bout goin rojo style on the wall in the bench area. All french cleats. Hand saw till, backsaw till, bench plane till and a block plane till. A little home on the wall for measuring and marking tools and a spot for shaves and braces.

Whats your vertical spacing on the cleats reddy?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Yep, nothing is sexier than catching your loved one grinding on some pig ass and sausage in the kitchen. You should try it with some ranch….
> 
> - Airframer


Eric, She bought buttermilk yesterday as well…



> Grinding on some pig ass and sausage. Fuggin lol.
> 
> I like how Tim censors "damn" but not asshole .
> 
> Speaking of unnecessary censorship, here ya go Stef, seeing as you have no interwebz or cable.
> 
> - 7Footer


D*&^ is a curse word…asshole is a body part. Momma taught me not to curse but body parts are just that.


----------



## KelvinGrove

As I watch this post roll up it is amazing that lil' ol' Stef's thread will hit 20,000 posts soon. I started throwing my two cents in at post 5797 back in December, that is 14K+ in just 9 months.

Hummmmmm…at 25 words per post, times 20 K posts that would be 500,000 words since the beginning of the thread. The shortest book on the Guinness Book of World Records list of 25 longest books is 508,751 words. I recon we should be on the list by Groundhog Day!

By the way Stef…are you planning to give a prize for the 20 thousandth post?


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe a leg from his bench my bad, mine's not done either, busy making other stuff!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol OF. How bout a poke in the eye and a box of donuts.


----------



## theoldfart

Works for me


----------



## walden

Hog - I'm getting ready to order some shellac and need some advise. I think I'd use Super blond quite a bit, but have been told Garnet would be good for walnut, and orange for cherry. Any thoughts? Also, how much should I order? Was thinking a pound of super blond and a half pound of the other two. Thanks man.


----------



## bhog

Walden , I'd start with a half lb of super and maybe do the 4oz samples on the others to see how you like em. I like ruby ( ruddy amber) and garnet on walnut. Seed lac is nice too. If you wanna French up a knob n tote I like a quick build of ruby then switch to blonde. Whatever you finish don't just lap the crap on thick it'll look like a 70's kitchen. Thin coats are your friend.

I like blonde over super because I like the pale amber color.

Do you have a sherwin Williams nearby? They carry a good alcohol named Startex. It's all I use. Good alc makes a huge difference too-dissolve time , dry time etc.


----------



## walden

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Pezking7p

Lawn mowing buddy, came along for a ride:









I'm feeling really thankful today for my little spot in the country. No one complains if my planer runs for 3 hours, plenty of space to run around, and peaceful.

Back to New England tomorrow. Customer visit in Hartford. Going to get my ass reamed but I'll get over it.


----------



## theoldfart

A good weekend, finished this









And this









And this









Now doing this









Details in Furniture Thread and Tool chest thread. That's all folks


----------



## jmartel

Have I mentioned how much I hate my Jeep? The POS has developed an oil leak now. One where I can't fix it myself. If it costs more than $1k to fix, I'm scrapping the thing and buying something new.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Kev. Your an animal. And you're not even retired yet


----------



## theoldfart

One month, three weeks but I'm not counting (NOT). I had hoped to get the legs fitted to the phantom bench but don't think there will be enough time. My clients are panicked about my retiring. My fault for under charging!


----------



## Pezking7p

Kevin, what a weekend. I don't know how you guys keep multiple projects going at once. Must feel nice to be retiring.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, I freak out when I've got multiple projects going….but I'm learning to chill.

Stuff looks great in your home Kev.

Been doing some side electrical work for a buddy. He paid me with a bunch of Ipe and a PC planer. Fine with me.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, too bad you already started that patio furniture - isn't ipe the ideal wood for that use?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup, and it's not too late. How about an Adirondack with white oak legs and Ipe slats on the seat and back?


----------



## theoldfart

I found Ipe' tough to cut and murder on drills and screws. Its' colors are fantastic like fresh poplar.


----------



## Tim457

While we're on shellac, what the heck is seed lac? Isn't all shellac made from the same excretions of some insect? And what's a good source for the flakes or lac?

And thanks for the tip on the alcohol source hog. I just learned that most alcohol you get has other crap in it that makes it not work as well.


----------



## Tim457

Wow productive weekend Kevin, nice stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Tim, I also would like to know what seed lac is.


----------



## walden

Looks great Kevin!

Tim - Hog sent me to www.shellac.net. Good stuff and great prices. He said they ship fast too.


----------



## 7Footer

OF that's some impressive stuff, man you've been busy!

Sweet deal there red.

Yo Stef, remember this little guy?









Finally got around to turning a new handle for it today.


















Also turned a little handle for my table saw, someone must've broke the original fence clamp handle so they took this huge bolt and bent it at the end, it was pretty stupid. I cut off about half way and epoxied this little chubb on it.


















edit - BTW, both of my fantasy teams are absolutely $hitting the bed today.


----------



## Mosquito

Did some hammer veneering on my computer case project this afternoon… could have gone worse


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Walden


----------



## bhog

Seedlac is un cut yo!! Lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Btw, the orange and blue are warming up nicely.


----------



## jmartel

Took a rowboat out this afternoon. It's another design I've been looking at building since it can be sailed as well.


----------



## walden

> Btw, the orange and blue are warming up nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Nice!


----------



## theoldfart

^ Red's a very rich man!


----------



## TheFridge

Nicer if he threw a td or 5 to Julius Thomas.


----------



## TheFridge

1 down.


----------



## Pezking7p

The oldest child in reds picture is probably 4. Freaking giants.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehe. My son is 9. But ya, he's already 5 ft tall.

Ya Kev, I'm very blessed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> 1 down.
> 
> - TheFridge


2 down


----------



## TheFridge

Hell yeah! I was busy making a Dallas cowboy….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

3 down


----------



## August

> Btw, the orange and blue are warming up nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I tell you one or two or three thing

Those kids takes after there MOM

Sorry BIG red
I have the same problem LOL


----------



## Tugboater78

Bah on foolsballs  
Busy with another addon..


















Got the lil guy helping top off the post holes for me… had both of them out there but she was in taking a bath when I took pics.


----------



## TheFridge

> 3 down
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


So frickin sweet


----------



## bhog

Justin , what are we looking at bud , is that your house ? And is that 2×6 rim boards? You using 2×6's for floor joists?

I really hope I don't have to chew your ass.


----------



## Tugboater78

Its a lean to on back of shop for lumber storage, it will be dirt floor, what looks to be possible floor is only a square frame to keep post straight. Will be removing in morning and screwing to next section. 2×6s are all for squaring, the real supports up top are 2×8-10s
Will be a 10×16 add-on, this is one half, gotta find someone to move an old lawnmower sitting on rims and a bunch of concrete blocks for second portion, recovering from back surgery and don't wanna go back under knife just yet.


----------



## bhog

Good man, I was scared you were using 2×6 for floor joists.

True story- had a lady contact me a few yrs ago about taking over a job that her dad's friend had started. She was smoking hot and had a pretty fast srt4 so it was a win in my book( tuner chicks are hot), anyway I met her at her place and she's telling me this guy was a master carpenter and he couldn't finish because he had ate up his bid and would need another 20k on top of the 20k she already gave him in cash yadda yadda- I walk in to the remodel room/ back of her house and it literally looks like a meth lab blew up in there. The " master " carpenter had torn so much of the wall out that the roof caved in and before that he had started framing back in the floor with 2×4x16's nailed together meeting in the center. Was spanning 28'. I literally lol'd. El deflecto mucho. It was so bad that the first thing I told her was to get her money back from that guy any way possible because he had screwed her. I don't usually talk down on another carpenters work but it was obvious the douche was probably a roofer ( lol). I gave her an estimate and didn't end up getting the work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, this site is full of stuck up framing carpenters.

At least they're good for shellac info.


----------



## Tugboater78

Haha my brother, who has no building experience, is doing basically same thing as me, cept he wants a wood floor. He wanted to do it with 2×4s. Last weekend he told me this while at my house, I had him put 2 concrete blocks at 10" apart ( his rough dimensions of His add-on) put tubafore across it and stand in the middle. He weighs about 275, I looked at him and asked, now do you really want to use 2×4s?


----------



## Pezking7p

What's standard floor joist size? 2×8?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm planning to add on to casa de Rojo someday. Me thinks I should pay for a plane ticket for both Widdle and Hog. then I could pick up some beer for hog and I, odohls for widski. We could summbuckin build sumpin!

It would be entertaining anyway. The screens getting blurry on me.


----------



## Tugboater78

2×8 minimum. Im not expert but I was told years ago when I did rough construction for people to add 2 inches for every 2 ft unsupported span. Not sure how to explain but..

10' span - 2×12
12' span - 2×14 ( never seen a 2×14 but..)
15' span - 2×16

Maybe you can understand what I mean?

An addition to my house may come in a few years, I'll be doing most of the work, but house currently has 2×8 joints spanning 15 ft and over the 85 years it's been around the middle of the rooms have dropped ~3/4. I have a few friends who are master carpenters that will be advising me though.


----------



## widdle

Pez in LA and other areas around here they have what is called a type v (5) sheet, which breaks down the basics and allowable spans for basic construction..other cities probably have similar http://netinfo.ladbs.org/ladbsec.NSF/6b098851d1b9ce3388256a9d006fddc8/3644258b9135eba888256b110060cb09/$FILE/ib-P-BC%202002-004%20TypeV%20Sheet-6-11-02.pdfhttp://netinfo.ladbs.org/ladbsec.NSF/6b098851d1b9ce3388256a9d006fddc8/3644258b9135eba888256b110060cb09/$FILE/ib-P-BC%202002-004%20TypeV%20Sheet-6-11-02.pdf..Not sure how to link something..
red..I dont know man..Hoggy takes snacky break @ 9, and i take lunch at 11…


----------



## ToddJB

My house (circa 1926) the joists are 2×6 (actual measurements, not this Lowes BS) with an 11' span. The sub floor is 1×6 ran at a 45 degree angle, with hardwood over top - not an bit of sag.


----------



## widdle

The subfloor is probably the killer straight grain too..


----------



## ToddJB

Never took too close of a look at the subflooring. Now with drywall up my next chance will be when I eventually dig into the kitchen


----------



## bhog

Hey whid , you can take snack at 9 am too bro. You gotta start at 6 though.

I don't drink ,Red ,so no deal.


----------



## chrisstef

Back to work after 11 days off. Cue depression.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stellar work Kevin!

Nice chub 7'.

Good looking brood Red.

Funny ba$tard Pez, re: giants.

I am with you there Stef, congrats on being in the new place.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

oh my gawd are those waterfall bubinga surfboards? Im gonna have to waistband tuck this one.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks like here in NC a 2×6 will span 11-12 feet depending on species and joist spacing. Subfloor adds a lot of stiffness to a floor system as well.

But, just beacause it meets code doesn't mean it won't bounce and shake when you walk around. Nothing is more annoying than a bouncy floor.


----------



## JayT

Where ya been, Tony? It was so nice, quiet and peaceful without you. Glad you're back to keep that from happening again.



> Man, this site is full of stuck up framing carpenters.


Framers are not stuck up, it's just that they can only understand small words-anything over two syllables confuses them. If you don't believe me, just ask any finish carpenter. 

Stef, you'd have my sympathy, but I don't know what 11 days off would feel like, even with a move thrown in. I had to eat four days of vacation from the past year that didn't get used.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya JayT, that was my first time off in 14 months. The last time I took that long of a split from work was my honeymoon.

But now its back to the grind. Got 4 jobs that I need to go peek in on and get the skinny on what went down while I was schlepping boxes and furniture for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I sat at a Nakashima table:









































































A cabinet of his, completed by his daughter:


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, thanks. That Nakashima is phenomenal. His daughter is still running the shop?


----------



## walden

Very cool Tony! Where is it?


----------



## AnthonyReed

As I understand it she is continuing on as she was taught, using his shop and wood harvests.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's here Walden:


----------



## bhog

I'm more of a finish carpenter than a framer, but I do a lot of other stuff too.

Tony, tea bag the table?

Taking snack beeyitches


----------



## walden

Thanks Tony.

Gotta keep that blood sugar level up Hog…


----------



## widdle

Snacky time…


----------



## bhog

Almost lunch time. 
For snack I had 20 gummy bears and a cliff bar….... Your turn.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Rabbit food….damn it. I swear, I may be getting healthier but I am getting a nearly uncotrollable urge to hop everywhere I go.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anyway. Here is the new project, all delivered.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105522


----------



## woodcox

"Your son will sit at the head of all tables…..vanity is definitely my favorite sin."


----------



## chrisstef

So I been wasting a bit of time daydreaming about the shop build out here. Here's what im pondering:

Painting all of the concrete walls white and installing French cleat boards kinda like red did in his shop. This way I don't really need to run the plywood and studs all the way down the walls wasting a bunch of time and materials but still giving me the ability to hang up cabinets, tills, and whatevers. I figure maybe start them at 4' above finished floor and run them to 8' AFF or 3'-7', I dunno im open to ideas at this point. With the French cleat panels up I could then run all the conduit for electrical just below that leaving it all surface mounted to the concrete wall.

Cha'll think?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Efficient, effective, and lets you save money for tools and materials for projects. And still a good looking build if done right. I don't see how you can go wrong.


----------



## widdle




----------



## AnthonyReed

^Ha!

If you go that route Stef it leaves it open to churching it up later if you so choose and will look good and function well in the meantime.


----------



## ToddJB

I like it. Would you do your cleats on ply first, or cleats straight to the walls? Advantage of option one is it's a lot less anchors in the walls.

White walls, Dark ply, light cleats, dark fixtures - I like it.


----------



## JayT

Instead of mounting the French cleat system direct to the wall, I'd Tapcon 2×4's horizontally 16-24in apart on the top 4' of the wall. Then paint it all white.

This gives a couple advantages. For one, it makes it easier to hang or move tills, cleats, brackets or whatever. You can mount a cleat system to plywood, a la BRK and just screw it to the 2x's. Or if you have an area you want something besides cleats, such as a cabinet, it's super easy. I think you would end up doing a lot less hammer drilling that way, in the end, too. Also allows you space to run conduit, etc between the 2x's and behind everything else.


----------



## widdle

Are you thinking like red did his ? or rips straight to the walls, with tapcons….i said it before ..but two 2×3 plates and three 2×2 studs and a sheet of 1/2" build em on the ground remaovable panels.seems like the difference between open stud bays and and than sheeted walls..big difference.. or panels on wheels..


----------



## widdle

tony..Was the Nakashima exhibit and the old boards at the same museum ?


----------



## theoldfart

"Tapcon" ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sí.


----------



## 489tad

I vote cleat and paint. Did you plan floor space for a frig?


----------



## chrisstef

Id do it just like red did, attached to plywood panels tapcon'd to the wall. At 8' high id cut down my plywood requirements by half. Save me some clams. Id probably just start over in the hand tool area with 2 sheets of ply and cleats. Test it out and see what else i really need from there.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't know if the cleats would hold a fridge.


----------



## JayT

> "Tapcon" ?
> 
> - theoldfart


Tapcon.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, thanks. Seems to be drill and drive using a hammer drill, correct?


----------



## chrisstef

There will be plenty of room fir a fridge and it will be wired for cable as well. I aint foolin around no more.

OF - yea hammer drill and drive it on home. Ill grab one of the hilti's from work to make short order out if it.


----------



## Airframer

Pardon me if my excitement level doesn't rise until you get past the planning stage.. that seems to be the tough bit for you. That said.. totally jelly of the space ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

What's your ceiling height? If your electrical is 4 off the floor at its lowest you can store sheet goods straight up against the wall. If you slammed the wall ply straight down on a sideways receptical that would put your ply a 4' 2.5".. Putting your end height at 8' 2.5". Not sure I would be able to reach anything that high. I might not use the full height of the ply. Just thinkg silently through text on the pot.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol AF. Ya speak the truth.

Ill have to measure ceiling height but its right around 8'. Hopefully a scosh higher but im gonna have to double check. I can just lower the electrical too todd. Its not installed yet.


----------



## walden

Just had a massive root canal. Searching for the ball peen hammer to knock myself out. Good night…


----------



## ToddJB

If you need to talk while drugged up and numb, just call. I promise I won't record it and put it online for all to hear. Promise.

Stef, 4' height for electrical was so sheet goods could be stored under. Not a deal breaker in anyway, just how lots of folk do it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> - widdle


This guy may take a lot of ribbing…but I'll bet nobody eff's with his lunch or his tools.


----------



## widdle

snacky break at hoggys site..


----------



## bhog

That's a cute set up you got there widd. I'd guard that pencil and snack pack.


----------



## widdle

yep..i forgot to cut the crust off my sandwich today.


----------



## jmartel

> Lol AF. Ya speak the truth.
> 
> Ill have to measure ceiling height but its right around 8 . Hopefully a scosh higher but im gonna have to double check. I can just lower the electrical too todd. Its not installed yet.
> 
> - chrisstef


As was said, I wouldn't lower electrical unless you never plan on storing sheet goods underneath.

Also, if you are modifying electrical, go with 20amps instead of 15. I trip mine on a semi-regular basis when planing anything more than about 9" wide.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- so much of outfitting a shop is preference. I can say I don't have many regrets about how I finished my cinder block, windowless shop. If you remember I rolled sealcoat, then sprayed white. The way to go imo.

If you go with sheet(s) of french cleats like I did, you shouldn't need them all the way around the shop. Two or three 4×8 sheets strategically placed would be plenty to outfit most shops. Being an aesthetics junky, a notable advantage to this approach is that you could buy a couple sheets of a nicer ply to look at.

Btw guys, you think this could jump start ol' Chris Stefalongalongadingdong's bench build?


----------



## widdle

Wow..Check out Red's lathe work..

gotta admit im a low outlet fan..
Question..When standing at your Benches, do you guys go right ? or left to your hand tools..?me being rt handed i go right…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I guess I go to the right.

Nah, I didn't make that wood vise screw. Don't even have my lathe set up yet. It was part of one of the crazy swaps I've been making lately.


----------



## john2005

Being ambidextrous,I have had to get duplicates of everything and set them up mirroring each other from my bench. It's like worse than being lt handed.


----------



## chrisstef

I think that im going to go with 2 panels of French cleat action and see how it works out for me. 16' worth of hand tool storage should cover everything I need and then some. It will still leave me with 45' worth of wall space to add other items for the power tool set up. Solid points made by all and much appreciated.

Whats that, an oat bread sammich Widds? Friggin hippy, get a hard roll.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Whats that, an oat bread sammich Widds? Friggin hippy, get a hard roll.
> 
> - chrisstef


LMFAO


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, was your crew able to successfully remove your nuts? Then ones in the concrete shafts?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

And Stef, just make sure you don't move the shop stereo to a shelf that mounted with little plastic anchors. Doh!

Nother thing, my cleat board is 36" high(with the added trim). It was a piece left from a build, This worked well for getting elec. plugs at a good height. With the aesthetic, I just meant even a $40 sheet of HD birch ply is a lot nicer to look at than a $30 sheet of construction ply with the football cutouts.

^Don't trust that Todd guy.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Todd, the boys pulled that job off without a hitch while I was on vaca. Erected a crane, made 8 picks, dismantled the crane, and removed 220,000lbs of concrete in 4 days. My lead guy's gonna catch a couple paid days off for his efforts out there.

Ill have to shake him down for any pics he might have took but he smashed his phone the first day he got out there with the crane.

I hear ya red. If I can find some garbage ply around the shop I might laminate a 1/4" sheet of something nice over it just to church it up a little. If not ill definitely shoot for some halfway decent looking ply. I gotta get on the horn with sparky and see how much all the electrical work is gonna cost. Id like to get that in first so I have some power tools to work with. If not ill have to build everything in the garage and haul it down to the basement.


----------



## ToddJB

It's nice to be able to come back to a job well done. It's even nicer when you can leave and know you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I gave that delta lunchbox planer a workout cleaning up that Ipe. I think I like it better than my Jet combo machine, so maybe I can get rid of that crapper.

Man, Tony gets to see all the cool stuff. Every tried to visit Maloof's place?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## john2005

Graphics fail.

Photo angle win


----------



## ToddJB

I just sent an interdepartmental email referencing "Prairie Doggin" and come to find out that no one on my team of 11 had ever heard the the phrase. It's not like I was using something new and hip like "Growing a Tail".


----------



## chrisstef

Buncha rookies ya work with. One must possess at least 10 different ways to say i have to crap real bad before being considered even slightly cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That has not fallen on my trail yet Red.

You do fine work Todd, 0 for 11 is completely unacceptable for sure. I can sympathize; I work for a predominately Japanese accounting firm. My jokes/shenanigans are most often rewarded here with blank stares, covered mouth giggles or running in terror; never are they truly understood and appreciated for their infantile heathen beauty.


----------



## Airframer

Speaking of Prairie Dogging..

I had no idea you were in a band Todd! Not sure about the stage show though… Damn Gingers..


----------



## ToddJB

I've been trying my hardest to get him to at least 1/32, but he's destined to be a framer.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

http://vid1325.photobucket.com/albums/u633/toddjb1/Video_zpsf2b5d93c.mp4

Edit: AF - that's how I roll.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh!t AF!!!!

Cool Jack is cool.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm its funny that you want him measuring on the same scale you do.

"It's 3 and 3/32 honey. The pills are working!! Look at it grow!"

AF - Timmmay!


----------



## ToddJB

Please, Stef, I get my Starrett out. I wouldn't let that 64th go to waste.


----------



## chrisstef

You can always talk to Tony about using his micrometer method if the Starett begins to show meager results.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Buncha rookies ya work with. One must possess at least 10 different ways to say i have to crap real bad before being considered even slightly cool.
> 
> - chrisstef


This reminds me, when fire fighters get bored they tend to do research. Questions like how many different words are their for "breast"

About 40 as I recall. I wish I had saved the list.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't try to pull me into your angry inch race.


----------



## theoldfart

^ ok Hedwig


----------



## AnthonyReed

I had to Goggle that. I unwittingly plagiarized a transgender rock star, how the hell is that in my verbiage? It is really old, how/where would I glean that? Has there been a resurgence in its interest lately or something?

I'm gonna go rethink the choices I've made in life…. again.


----------



## Tugboater78

Need to square these up.. and glue together..

One half of benchtop..


----------



## bhog

Started with an oil rub on the chest. Still gotta make a tray for the inside.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome, Hog. Great grain selection and placement.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hog- Time to get live. Time to represent. Your a pimp.

My OCD must be subsiding. I've got 3 or 4 projects going at the same time. Either that or Kevin (oldfart) is rubbing off on me.


----------



## Airframer

Hog is rubbing oil on his chest.. Reds getting rubbed off by Kevin.. WTF is going on around here? !


----------



## chrisstef

> Hog is rubbing oil on his chest.. Reds getting rubbed off by Kevin.. WTF is going on around here? !
> 
> - Airframer


I feel left out too. You rub me n ill rub you?


----------



## Pezking7p

There's a lot of rubbin going on here.

Boss told me to come in late tomorrow so I guess it's a woodworking morning. Huzzah!


----------



## theoldfart

> I had to Goggle that. I unwittingly plagiarized a transgender rock star, how the hell is that in my verbiage? It is really old, how/where would I glean that? Has there been a resurgence in its interest lately or something?
> 
> I m gonna go rethink the choices I ve made in life…. again.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


OLD????? Bull !!!!!!


----------



## 7Footer

covered mouth giggling - hahahaha, so Japanese! Where ya been the last few days T, we've missed ya!

Prairie dogs, turtle heads. How does anyone not know that!

Nice chest Hog, damn nice!

I had to google Hedwig too…... Wow, lawl. Hedwig and the Angry Inch.


----------



## theoldfart

BTW Tony, Japanese audit firm? Compliance work?


----------



## bhog

Tony knew about him/her cause he's got the weird in him and has taken the angry inch.

^ the stuff just comes to me, I don't even have to try.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Tug.

So firiggin' sexy Hog!

Okay, 15 years and from Broadway is obscure in my life. Not old I concede.

Smattering of audits but not by my hand, no compliance work and not strictly Japanese either.

I went roaming but stayed out of trouble 7'. Thanks for thinking of me.

Found this today:
(1989)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just the tip Hog, that way I am not gay.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hummmmmm…This makes me nervous about "certain people" on here….

http://madworldnews.com/ginger-jihadis-radical-islam/


----------



## ToddJB

Um…. Those come in frames of 4 friend. What's on that missing frame you're too shy to share?


----------



## walden

Hog - Nice looking blanket chest! I bought some of that Startex denatured alcohol you recommended. It's 35% off right now if you need some.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Only three came out of the machine in Edinburgh, maybe Scots are more frugal. I am not shy, I'd share if there were a fourth.


----------



## ToddJB

Scotland huh? Was that just a vacay?


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys.

Epic admittance points here ********************ers

Accidentally bought women's under armour yogas off the bay thinking I was sniping mens cold gear pants. Got em and was like wtf no crotch? Thought they were short inseam and looked like Dirk Diggler with em on. No bueno feel like stef now.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol^ I caught a terrible visual from that Hog. All shoehorned into a pair of see through yogas. Splayed brat and potatoes. Ick.

Blanket chest looks friggin awesome bro.

Got me an Atkins and a D8 thumbhole getting their evapo soak on. The D8 will clean up really nice, the Atkins is gonna take some elbow grease, shes a rusty old girl. Ill have a few saws for sale soon. First to hit the market will be a fully refurbed 5 ppi thumbhole and a tyzack 12 ppi 10" dovetail saw. Following those will be the Atkins 7ppi panel saw, the currently soaking D8 thumby, and possibly a Harvey Peace 20" panel saw.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Got me an Atkins and a D8 thumbhole getting their evapo soak on. The D8 will clean up really nice, the Atkins is gonna take some elbow grease, shes a rusty old girl. Ill have a few saws for sale soon. First to hit the market will be a fully refurbed 5 ppi thumbhole and a tyzack 12 ppi 10" dovetail saw. Following those will be the Atkins 7ppi panel saw, the currently soaking D8 thumby, and possibly a Harvey Peace 20" panel saw.
> 
> - chrisstef


Message me the price on the Tyzack. I am in the market for a dovetail saw since the junk I have just won't do the trick.


----------



## Tugboater78

I am in need of a good rip saw, and a tenon saw.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Scotland huh? Was that just a vacay?
> - ToddJB


When I was eighteen I bought a backpack and an open ended ticket to England; stayed in hostels/people's homes and hitchhiked/bused around the country for about two months until I ran out of money.

.

Hog all yoga-ed up is disturbing…

Your camera broke Stef, no before pics?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T. Ya know I don't have any before pics of the D8 but I do have one of the Atkins. Wifey nodded off early last night so I escaped to the cave for a lil rust inhalation and just dove right on in without taking any pics. It was my first real shop time in over a month, I was a little over excited.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice. Thank you.


----------



## jmartel

Bad images in my mind of Hog's moose knuckle.


----------



## walden

> Bad images in my mind of Hog s moose knuckle.
> 
> - jmartel


Thanks jmart for that image. Looks like snack time is out for me. Stomach can't handle it…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's it walden…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, this is the vid vid I was telling you about. This dude has gotta have some colossal shop boogers.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3utt2Y5aH0#t=858


----------



## theoldfart

Mid day apple fest




































Now just sticker and dry!


----------



## Tugboater78

Nice apple!, tool handles and more.


----------



## SASmith

Hog, nice work on the chest.
Is that some wayne county maple?

Found a heck of a deal on some lumber.
http://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/4661076924.html
Not sure if I want to make the drive or not. 110 miles one way.
It could be a great deal for someone close.


----------



## Tugboater78

Im close enough, but no cash .. figures


----------



## widdle

Jarvi and stef both went with the off white on the walls..


----------



## Mosquito

Red that was a pretty cool video, and a sweet bench


----------



## 7Footer

Cool vid Red, thanks for sharing. Epic shop boogers is right.

Nice looking apple there OF.

Hog in capri schmedium yoga pants, lol.

edit: Hog, those cast iron extension wings for the table saw are no longer available. Bummer for me especially. The left stamped wing on my saw is bent, and it's a right tilt blade, I guess I'm gonna have to build something to replace it, or keep an eye out on the Bay for some.


----------



## chrisstef

That's dudes nose hair are premenantly frozen soild with saw dust. Boog-sicles of sawdust.


----------



## 7Footer

Maybe he stirs a couple boog-sicles into his coffee to sweeten it.

I wonder if the Craftsman wings would work on the grizzly, there's a bunch of them on ebay. I'll have to measure, I'm sure the holes are different but that's not a huge deal.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet mother of baby jesus im gonna lose my mind on the cable company. Let's see if this is so damn hard to understand:

Had cable at the house.
Im moving.
Called a month prior to closing, please transfer service.
Please send a tech on 8/30
8/30 tech shows up
Notices there is no service to the house
Cannot install.
Puts in request for underground.
Tells me within 2 weeks.
I call to get an answer on when they'll be out.
Uhm sorry sir, we cannot find your ticket. You don't have any service with us.
W.T.F.
Someones bout to get cut


----------



## Mosquito

cable companies are among the worst there are in my experience…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cutting will solve somethings in some situations, just sayin'.


----------



## summerfi

Scott, at 25 cents a bf you'd better run to get that lumber. The fact that he lives in a town called Birdseye is a good omen.


----------



## bhog

Scott, yep that maple came from you. Need more sir. 
I'm down for a road trip.


----------



## chrisstef

Careful Scott, Hog gets a little touchy feely on long road trips. He always wants to take the bench seat pickup and sit in the middle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog is pure ********************.


----------



## walden

> Hog is pure ********************.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


He does apparently wear women's yoga pants…


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, they had to run cable at my house…they ran it 100' up the driveway, then ACROSS my GRAVEL driveway and into the cable box. All above ground. I figured they had an order in for someone to come bury the line. After four weeks I called and said "you know I'm driving over your cable multiple times per day?" "Oh do you want us to come bury it?" Idiots. This was ATT.

Road tripping with hog…watch out for the corn hole bud.


----------



## bhog

No ********************, brah.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Everyone can tell dude. The charade is over.

No one thinks less of you for wearing the brown star.

I love you no matter what.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - at this point ill take anything i can get. They could string it up with shards of AF's crusty used underpants giving me 6 stations all in spanish. Ive watched the same 4 mickey mouse cartoons everyday for the last 2 weeks with the kid. Im bout to punch pluto in his face.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Haha!

I am having visions of The Shining run in my head now.


----------



## Airframer

> Pez - at this point ill take anything i can get. They could string it up with shards of AF s crusty used underpants giving me 6 stations all in spanish. Ive watched the same 4 mickey mouse cartoons everyday for the last 2 weeks with the kid. Im bout to punch pluto in his face.
> 
> - chrisstef


Jokes on you…. I go commando all the way bro.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Pez - at this point ill take anything i can get. They could string it up with shards of AF s crusty used underpants giving me 6 stations all in spanish. Ive watched the same 4 mickey mouse cartoons everyday for the last 2 weeks with the kid. Im bout to punch pluto in his face.
> 
> - chrisstef


 A little withdrawal symptoms there stef?

Isn't that an a-dick-shun ya got there?


----------



## TheFridge

> Pez - at this point ill take anything i can get. They could string it up with shards of AF s crusty used underpants giving me 6 stations all in spanish. Ive watched the same 4 mickey mouse cartoons everyday for the last 2 weeks with the kid. Im bout to punch pluto in his face.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm just glad my wife's not letting my son watch frozen back to back to back anymore. It could always be worse bud…


----------



## Airframer

Soooooo.. Do you wanna build a snowman or what dude?


----------



## TheFridge

Yes. And then smash it, urinate on it, and tell my son the word "snowman" is now a curse word.


----------



## Tim457

Nothing like a toddler running around the house singing "All my life has been a series of doors in my face…" and "Say goodbye to pain of the past …".

Yeah right kid, your life has been so rough and deprived.


----------



## jmartel

If it makes you guys feel any better, we have that movie. No, I don't have any kids. Just a wife that's obsessed with disney movies.


----------



## Airframer

I think you guys just need to Let It Go….Let It Go… And do whatever snow does in Summer..


----------



## ToddJB

'Twas a long dirty day. Heading to bed.


----------



## ksSlim

.


----------



## jmartel

First coat of Arm-R-Seal went on the top tonight. The top will get 4-5 coats, and the main chest will probably get around 3. Plan is to finish off with paste wax. Looking like I'll be finished in time for the wedding in a week and a half.


----------



## bhog

Nice^


----------



## 489tad

JMart and Hog knocking out the work!

Stef can you put a splitter on your neighbors house and boost some basic at least?

Several posts back someone had a cable across their driveway. We moved in a house. Phone company comes out in winter to run a phone line. Ground too frozen do dig. In spring I call, dig crew comes out and said tech used the wrong wire, can't put that below ground. New tech comes out installs proper wire. Dig crew comes out and said wire tech did not leave enough wire to bury. Wire tech had to come back and install longer wire. Makes you wonder sometimes.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin too. Banging out projects.


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty sure that both the neighbors run satellite unfortunately Dan. I tried using their wifi but couldn't get into that either. I finally got to the bottom of things yesterday afternoon and we should have some action out there today or tomorrow. I had a buddy of mine give me the top secret construction number for the cable company.

What you do yesterday Todd? You pants are dirtys.


----------



## ToddJB

jmart, that Alder is awesome.

Spent the day yesterday back down at my buddy's who lost is home in the fire last summer. No fun skid-steer action though for this guy. All chainsaw work. We dropped a bunch of trees.



















Turned out to be a great day weather wise, but I was pretty worried when this was what my drive looked like:










He hopes to have construction starting at the end of the month.


----------



## Tugboater78

Making some shavings this morning, hopefully final squaring before first 11" slab is glued together.









#5 scrubbing Jack and #5 1/2 smoothing jack put to work, throw heft and hubris on it when I get back from phys therapy and doublechecking squarenes.










Uhgg pics fell over…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Atta boy Tug.

The wifey asked if she could pick my outfit for a wedding this weekend. I don't care about stuff like that, but this morning I saw suspenders on my dresser. I swear that woman is trying to turn me into a hipster. 
Slow and methodical those creatures are.


----------



## ToddJB

Was there a bow-tie and Pabst Blue Ribbon Belt Buckle?


----------



## summerfi

First frost here this morning. There goes my garden. It was a nice summer while it lasted.


----------



## Tugboater78

Really wishing I had a jointer at the moment.. having a power planar helps a lot though. IF I want to take time to restore it and had room my future father in law has an old jointer in his barn. I figure one day I'll get around to it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Was there a bow-tie and Pabst Blue Ribbon Belt Buckle?
> 
> - ToddJB


No bow ties. She knows I wouldn't go for that. I better get some good lovin outta this.

Bummer Bob. It was a strange summer, the coolest one we've had here in a decade. We barely went to the pool.

Tug, a guy can get by with a planer for awhile. If you take off the high spots with a hand plane, then do some skip planing. But I love my jointer.


----------



## jmartel

Speaking of Hipsters, I saw these 2 at the farmer's market on Sunday. I think they were the most full-on hipsters I've seen yet. They were selling poems that they would write on any subject you want while you wait. And they were typing these on full-sized typewriters.










About the only thing that could make them more hipster is if they had a tall bicycle or one of the old-time bicycles with the giant front wheels.


----------



## jmartel

Also I apparently never put up any photos from the wooden boat show.

Here's a very nicely done sail & oar boat that I was considering using for a design when I build mine.










Check out the awesome figure in the boat. The whole boat had boards like this










More boats




























And it turns out I did get a photo of shipwright's hatch door when I was hanging out on the boat with him for a bit. Really nice guy to talk to.










Sunday, I took a rowboat from the center for wooden boats here in Seattle out for a spin. It was the same design as the first boat I showed, though mostly painted instead of nicely figured wood.


----------



## Tugboater78

I am adapting, ill be throwing a blog up about my adventures soon, what I am doing atm is that very thing. My slabs have a 1/4 bow that thought I had compensated for but im actually jointing this side to the top. It was the convex bow.. will run through planar to bring the other side in align. Im afraid i probably will have twist too, but ill deal with that when I get the slab together.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> JMart and Hog knocking out the work!
> 
> Stef can you put a splitter on your neighbors house and boost some basic at least?
> 
> Several posts back someone had a cable across their driveway. We moved in a house. Phone company comes out in winter to run a phone line. Ground too frozen do dig. In spring I call, dig crew comes out and said tech used the wrong wire, can t put that below ground. New tech comes out installs proper wire. Dig crew comes out and said wire tech did not leave enough wire to bury. Wire tech had to come back and install longer wire. Makes you wonder sometimes.
> 
> - 489tad


A lot of these kinds of problems are caused by a vitamin deficiency… Typically, it is a lack of vitamin "give-a-damn". If you don't have enough give-a-damn in your system….most things you do suck.


----------



## JayT

> A lot of these kinds of problems are caused by a vitamin deficiency… Typically, it is a lack of vitamin "give-a-damn". If you don t have enough give-a-damn in your system….most things you do suck.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Actually, I'm at the point I can relate to those workers. I've been complimented several times in the past week for my "professionalism" and how much easier I've been to get along with at work over the past year. The change is that I quit taking "give-a-damn" vitamins a little over a year ago.

The company has made so many stupid and wasteful decisions, treated employees like crap and just absolutely refuses to listen to any employee or customers that would like to make things better and more profitable, that I finally gave up. I'll do the job they pay me for, but at this point, I don't really care if the company succeeds or not. In response, I get praised for my new attitude.

In upper management's eyes, if everyone at the office and stores is getting along, then everything is OK. They can't wrap their heads around the idea that the people they accuse of having bad attitudes and not being "team players" are those that care the most and are frustrated with the waste and piss poor decisions that are negatively impacting our customers. Instead of listening, owners beat the employees down and then wonder why things aren't getting better.

So if not caring gets rewarded, I guess I'll just have to find a way to care even less. Maybe that'll get me a raise or promotion.

I wonder how many times a cable or phone company wire tech or installer voiced an opinion about the lack of efficiency, only to get reprimanded or even fired. Those that are left either know they can't speak up or else are just working for a paycheck and nothing more, so this is the results you get.

Rant over. Back to your regularly scheduled programming.

Edit: Thanks for the pics, jmart. Some of those boats are really cool. And I don't even really like boats.


----------



## chrisstef

Word of the day: Ballsagana

JayT - I went through the exact same experience with the exact same outcome. Ive learned that there's a bit of a fine line between trying to take over (in managements eyes) and not giving an eff. Ive found work happiness somewhere in between though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I think there is a world of difference between saying "this is a bad idea but if it's what you want that's OK by me" and going out to someones house to install cable and just throwing the cable on the ground.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Looked but could not find a graphic for a bottle of vitamin Give A Damn…but this one popped right up!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

JayT- it's the same at every big company. I stopped caring too….except for the people I work with.

Tug- ya know those boards don't have to be perfectly true to laminate them for a top ehh?


----------



## JayT

Unfortunately, Red, this is a smallish family owned company. I've worked for big companies and tolerated the waste, but took the job here because of the difference. It was actually a great place to work for quite a while, then something changed a few years ago and it's been a death spiral ever since. My wife worked here for over 20 years and finally had to leave to take a job at a 25% pay cut just to escape the toxic atmosphere.

Stef, I get it, but working at this level is just not in my DNA. I've been a "do it right or don't do it at all" person since I was baby stef's age and this wishy-washy, wasteful crap is stressing me out to no end. That's resulted in a lot of negative consequences in real life outside of work.

It's also a matter that the number one priority in my job description is to increase profitability. I was getting in trouble for doing my job well and am getting complimented for not doing it very well. Too much cognitive dissonance for this Neanderthal.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Stef, I get it, but working at this level is just not in my DNA. I ve been a "do it right or don t do it at all" person since I was baby stef s age and this wishy-washy, wasteful crap is stressing me out to no end. That s resulted in a lot of negative consequences in real life outside of work.
> 
> - JayT


Who was it on this thread that said, "don't give people your work if you have to apologize for it"? Words to live by.


----------



## Tugboater78

I understand all the workplace crap.. not even going to throw any fuel on that fire.. but yeah..

Red I know but when they bowed bad enough I cant pull them together I gotta get them a little better. .. first half has 3 square sides. Tools used.. or some of them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're a good dude Todd. Cool to throw down with your buddy.

Beautiful work Jmart. And hellacious pictures, thanks.

Poetry-while-you-wait is totally fu(king hip. I would have purchased one about Hog and his estrogen treatments.


----------



## Tugboater78

Duplicate.. stupid phone


----------



## JayT

Hey, I recognize that heft n hubris, Justin. You've been bustin' it on the bench recently. Just don't bust your back any more.


----------



## August

> Atta boy Tug.
> 
> The wifey asked if she could pick my outfit for a wedding this weekend. I don t care about stuff like that, but this morning I saw suspenders on my dresser. I swear that woman is trying to turn me into a hipster.
> Slow and methodical those creatures are.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


damn Red that's freaky
wife is doing something going to a weeding this Saturday.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill save you the trouble of interacting with the hipsters T and write you a little diddy about how hog grew boobs.

The fateful day Hog became Hag,
He was as slutty as an English Slag,
With womanly nipples,
and a dong the size of 2 stacked pimples,
He decided to be a Her,
This he was sure,
That his cawk was to be no more,
He started the pills,
To fill his hedonistic thrills, 
Of becoming a bitch,
And getting the 7 year itch,
When his boobs finally sprouted,
He became the most highly touted,
For Hag always smiled and never pouted.

By: Stef


----------



## AnthonyReed

^You're phenomenal.


----------



## bhog

Lol^. Get to work bro.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol Stef. Your troubled.

Gotcha tug.

this legs got a dingleberry.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang Stef! Laughing so hard my boss wanted to know what was funny. He read your post and said, "hanging out with some freaks there aren't you?"

Anyway, just popped in to say…


----------



## SASmith

Hog, what kind of lumber are you needing?
No dry ambrosia yet, except what I had last time you were out.

I did sticker 1000 BF of 4/4 ambrosia last night. 8-15" wide

















I also checked on some other drying racks.
White oak slabs are down to 20% MC


----------



## bhog

Nice. Put me down for some of that when it's dry. I may go snag some spalted in the next couple days.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Hey, I recognize that heft n hubris, Justin. You ve been bustin it on the bench recently. Just don t bust your back any more.
> 
> - JayT


yup you should recognize it  shes a worker.

At the moment my back is handling it, but when i start putting the slabs together i am gonna have problems. Already warned neighbor that he will be recruited before too long.

I gotta remove the massive bench in the background and get it out of the shop real soon and set up some sawhorses to rest the slabs on.


----------



## walden

Dammit Stef, I was drinking coffee when I read your poem. How can I get coffee out of my nostrils??


----------



## walden

Todd - Let me know when you're headed down to help out again. I have some logging tools I've been wanting to try out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh, that was fun. The beginnings of a lathe stand.


----------



## chrisstef

Just read my wife the poem. "You got problems".


----------



## Hammerthumb

I agree with your wife Stef.

Hey Red, whatcha gonna use for weight on the bottom of the stand?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tsk tsk. Look at the floor of Red's shop. Can't hardly believe he took a picture of that!


----------



## donwilwol

Red, I like the "new" look!!!


----------



## Airframer

Geez Red.. don't you ever clean that place?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehe Don….just for your sake I try to take pics before I sweep;-)

Paul- I'm a railroad man. I'm using a couple chunks of railroad rail.


----------



## summerfi

Red, that's a nice sturdy looking stand, but I'm wondering if it's going to be tall enough for you. Lathe center should fall at your elbow. Angle of the picture could be deceiving though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's too cool Red! Should make some of those spike holds like August did, if only to hang on the wall. You'll have a railroad themed wood shop!


----------



## walden

Bob - It's just the camera angle. That lathe stand is 6 feet tall so it hits right at his elbow…The other benches are just freakishly tall.


----------



## walden

> Just read my wife the poem. "You got problems".
> 
> - chrisstef


At least now you're off the hook for writing love poems to her.


----------



## chrisstef

Crust removed. 
Bench of my dreams.

Neighbors dropped off a 4 rack of them gourmet cupcakes. 3 down. Nice couple.


----------



## August

Well I finish my wife request 









http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105548


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Atta boy Stef. My saw should be there tomorrow.

Bob- it does looks smaller in the pic, but keep in mind that my joinery bench is about elbow height for me….46".

Thought you guys would enjoy the mess. SYP is silly fun with hand tools. Ipe not so much.

We had a rehersal dinner tonight. Tomorrow is bittersweet for us. About 3 years ago, my buddy Karl lost his battle with brain cancer. He was the best bud I'd made in Iowa… and I was devastated. Sadly he was in his late 30s and left behind 3 little ones. Tomorrow his widow(Heather's good friend) is getting remarried. I'm so happy she found love again…..but the selfish side of me really misses Karl.


----------



## jmartel

First coat is on the chest. Second coat is on the top.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a tough story to hear Red. I hope that your friend and the kids are happy again. Cant help but miss those that aren't here any more.

So I canned Comcast and the underground installation of the cable. Comcast had told me 2 weeks and id be up and running. We'll as of yesterday all they've done is come out and lay out the route of the underground cable. They left a flyer in the mail box "in the next couple days all the utility services will survey the area for obstructions. We will be completing the job in the next few weeks." Kiss my hairy a$$. Direct TV here I come.


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, I'm sorry for your loss. That is a tough story. The happier ending is good to hear, thanks for sharing.
I, too, lost a boyhood best buddy to cancer. He didn't live to see 41. I still think of him often. 
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

That is bittersweet, Red. Sorry, man.

Jmart, I really like it. That's a pretty killer wedding present. We standardly just do the obligatory card.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Stef, looking good. Direct is not bad at all in my experience.

You do nice work Jmart.

Cool that she was able to move on BRK.

Friday… effing Friday!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Friday. Yea I was a bit leary of Direct but after talking to a few people im easing up a bit. Had to go with DSL for internets at 6mbps. Hopefully that's enough for the data drinkers in the house. When I saw the route that the sable company wanted to take across my neighbors driveway I couldn't take it any more. "Hey neighbor, to accommodate my needs for entertainment im gonna cut up your yard and driveway. Hope youre cool with that." Riiiight.


----------



## summerfi

It's 27 degrees here this morning, Anybody else having cool weather? Walden's probably been below zero by now.


----------



## john2005

Cool here. Oh….wait…nevermind.


----------



## walden

> It s 27 degrees here this morning, Anybody else having cool weather? Walden s probably been below zero by now.
> 
> - summerfi


Haha. Not yet. I'm at 32 degrees here with frost on the ground.


----------



## ToddJB

A little bit of frost on the windshield this morning. But yesterday and today are a bit of a fluke. It's suppose to warm back up tomorrow.


----------



## August




----------



## Hammerthumb

Cooled down here also. It was 70deg at 6am yesterday. Only got up to 95. Should warm up a little bit today. Might make 100. I hate those days where you leave for work at 5:30am and its already 95.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nope:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for you thoughts guys. Crazy when you think you've dealt with something, but events tend to resurface emotions.

Hehehe. 50's and pouring rain. I felt bad for the guy pumping our septic this morning. And it's looking like tonight wedding will need to be moved indoors.

Headed out to the shop. Trying to keep from bummin. So maybe I'll put on some Modest Mouse and picture Tony in speedos.


----------



## walden

Ouch. Good luck Tony!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Something ate my post.

Stef, we had 7mg dsl for awhile. I kept up ok. Recently the ran fiberoptic nearby so we had the option to raise speed. I don't notice that much difference.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am five miles from the beach; 99° is bullsh!t.

The mouse has healing powers Red; listen to the Brock he'll see you through.


----------



## chrisstef

Scored a $15 workmate so i can sharpen outside or inside without a bench. Hell yea. It was fate. I was gonna guy buy a new one today and just happened to drive by a tag sale and stopped.

64 and sunny in CT.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! Love me some serendipity.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about your friend Red. It's tough losing someone you care about like that. Lost my best friend when I was 23. He became an apprentice electrician, and got electrocuted. He was 20 years old.

We had some rain last week. Might have seen it on the news.



















It made it over 100 deg that day. Might get our last monsoon next week.


----------



## chrisstef

Geez Paul, that looks a little imposing rolling across the desert don't it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, but it's funny how it precipitates here in Las Vegas. You can be in a flash flood, and 1/4 of a mile away its not even raining. That makes it dangerous,s as a flood can surprise you with water rising on the streets in minutes when you are not even getting rained on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does drinking coffee while perusing LJ's count as "working"?


----------



## walden

It does today!


----------



## Mosquito

> Does drinking coffee while perusing LJ s count as "working"?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


If it doesn't, I've got some hours to make up…


----------



## 7Footer

I think so, I've been getting paid for it for the last year or so, although mine is usually an energy drink, same dif though.

I hear they are predicting record snow fall there in your neck o the woods this winter Stef, you pumped or what? Hopefully your new place requires less snow removal maintenance than the last! Oh and hey if your ADD can handle it, DirectTV probably will add the movie channels to your new account, I just started watching a series that is great. Homeland, it's on Showtime, it's fuggin fantastic. If you had Comcast before and were ever watched On Demand stuff, get used to On Demand from Direct TV sucking ass, you need to download programs (at least partially) before watching them (unless you have a wired connection to your cable box for faster internet speed, wireless just doesn't stream quick enough).

Hey Hogskins (B-Rizzle) - thanks Brah, got your little package yesterday. That little doo-hickey looks cool, I've never seen them before but am stoked to install it and get the TS dialed in, gonna get a decent amount of shop time this weekend and getting the fence, trunnion and mitre gauge all dialed are high on the priority list. Much obliged though.


----------



## bhog

Good deal 7, hope it comes in handy. You may not need it but if you do- winning. I bought it when I got my delta contractor but it was within .001 so was like f-it

Made the sliding tray and got the chest finished up. Delivering tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, thanks for the reminder on the ********************ty winter theyre calling for up here 7. This driveway isn't even close to sniffing the last one. Flat and short but a little bit wider. Bring on old man winter. I might even get my brother in law to hook it up on a free plowing (lol damn that's funny).

Yea I heard about the downloading the on demand stuff. My boy said it sucked. Kinda crappy but, if I have to, ill hardwire that pig. The internet will be 6mbps supposedly. Im far from an interwebz intellect so I dunno if that's gonna cut it but ill live. I just need my sports.

Lookin dopeness Hog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful B.

What are you writing on that pad?


----------



## chrisstef

He probably wrote down my poem from yesterday so that he can memorize it ^


----------



## CL810

Hog, how about a pic of the inside with the tray?


----------



## 7Footer

winning! lol. Haven't heard that one in a while. That chest is a beaut.

Yeah I'm gonna hardwire mine too, it's not that bad if you just plan a little bit ahead, just took me a few days to get used to it.. My internet is pretty fast though too and wireless still doesn't quite do it. It's just weird if you are use to Comcast I think, doesn't really make sense why I should have to download and can't just stream it like with Netflix, it but now I'm use to it. I just download like 6 episodes at a time and that holds me over for a while.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speaking of Netflix, I watched House of Cards last month. I was entertained; I don't have much of a desire to sit in front of the box but that show kept me there for a night once in a while.


----------



## ToddJB

When I need to veg I'm working through The West Wing on Netflix.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lathe stand weights. Guess I'll have an anvil if I don't need them all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^HOSS.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow! How do I find some of them here in Las Vegas. Do they recycle them when they replace um?


----------



## walden

Stef - If it makes you feel any better, I get a whopping 1.5 mbps at the cabin…with comcast!


----------



## Mosquito

50Mbps at home, 7Mbps at the cabin. I can definitely tell the difference. Though my demands may be slightly different. Especially at home, when I have to do work stuff from home, and the wife is watching netflix or something


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Wow! How do I find some of them here in Las Vegas. Do they recycle them when they replace um?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Tough to say Paul. We have a big area in our rail yard for the Maintenance of Way (track work) guys. They have a big dumpster where they toss junk rr ties and little chunks of rail like this. That's where I snagged 'em.

I'd hate to tell you to meander into a rail yard. They don't like that since 9/11. But if you see guys working on the track somewhere, I'm told lots of things can be had for a 12pack.


----------



## jmartel

> Stef - If it makes you feel any better, I get a whopping 1.5 mbps at the cabin…with comcast!
> 
> - walden


I think that's what we have. DSL. But, I only pay $20/month for internet, and nothing for cable/satellite so I'm good with that. Antennas are where it's at, peeps.


----------



## 7Footer

Those would be nice to use, better space savers than the landscape stones like I have.

I'll just leave this here.





For some reason every few months I have to re-visit this, it never gets old to me.
It's just like, it's just like, it's just like - a mini-mall.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww $hit your boy can flow 7. That's catchy as hell and reminds me of a big Y commercial they used to rock around here.

Come on home, to Biiig Y. Come one hoo-ooo-oome!!!

Paul - what about a couple of scrap pieces of I beams?


----------



## Hammerthumb

I should have thought about that Stef. They just demoed a concrete mezzanine walkway over at Venetian/Palazzo (showed you the concrete demo machine) and are capping them off now as balconies. Should have asked the steel guys what they do with the beams.

Yeah Red - my office is next to the tracks. I see guys in those Ford pickups with train track wheels from time to time. Might have to stop and ask one of them. I can picture them as anchors for my lathe also!


----------



## bhog

Thanks dudes

Here ya go CL










Need to vac it out lol


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice, Bhog!


----------



## theoldfart

Hog, how you like those torsion hinges? I used them on my grandsons toy/blanket chest a few years ago.


----------



## bhog

Oh and T that is my lifting log. You should keep one. 
Since I quit the cut 3 wks ago I've gone up quite a bit. It makes it easy to know what weight to start with the next week etc. Wednesday was legs. 7 work sets of 7 @ 243. That separates the men from the boys. Yesterday hit that on flat bench for a couple singles, repped 221. Hadn't been under the bar on flat bench since winter and was hitting 305. No too shabby. Incline db press with 70's and flat flyes are at 50lb db's. By winter I hope to be in the 300's again.

Summers are hard on me physically. The heat and humidity mixed with all things carpenter doesn't leave a lot in the tank in the eve for lifting. It's starting to get colder so I'm changing up.


----------



## bhog

Yeah I do like them. I was under the impression I needed 4 but that was too much. Had to lose one and gained hinge holes. Oh well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do:


----------



## SASmith

bhog, stub mortise and tenon joinery on the chest?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'll be wearing one of these to the wedding tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhhhh…. okay.

Almost not a workday anymore.


----------



## August

> Lathe stand weights. Guess I ll have an anvil if I don t need them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Hey red is that why the train was delayed? First I took the spike then you cut the rail???
LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

what Ipe does to planer knives.


----------



## bhog

Scott , haunched. I considered stub @ 9/16 but wasn't sure if it would be enough?

Tony is a groupie. That is all.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, I've heard that Ipe machines beautifully, but was hell on hand tools. Looks like it's hell on everything.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Groupie?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It does machine nice Todd, but ya. I figured I was gonna have to flipped the knives afterward.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ipe machines ok with carbide blades. Red has a good example of what it does to HSS.

Does that belt buck go with your cumberbun?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

oh I'm rocking the suspenders. I feel a little silly.

its been rainy and gloomy all day but the Sun broke out just in time for this wedding. That makes my heart happy.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Have fun tonight Red!


----------



## CL810

Looks real nice Hog.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, white sport coat, pink crustacean, have fun my friend


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## 489tad

Sonny boy lost the corner bracket for his truck bed cover. He wasn't doing anything but letting it flat in the wind. I got tired of looking at it so I made one, kind of. I don't know how long it will last, but it got me in the shop a bit.


----------



## 489tad

Red it looks like your buddy cleared the sky for tonight.


----------



## Tugboater78

I think I pushed myself too much today, 
I now have a 3"x10.5"x7' slab of 100+ yr old oak sitting across my taste and outfeed table

And have 3 studded walls and rafters on my shop add-on, need one more wall and a door made.. and get some tin for the roof.

No pics cause.it takes forever to xfer from phone or post from phone.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

it's the return of the mack


----------



## jmartel

Red, you look positively Amish.

EDIT: Great clip from a very underrated movie that most haven't seen.


----------



## lateralus819

RUMSPRINGA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love that movie!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good call Jmart!


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh hell no red didnt just go mark morrison on me! I used to bump that track in my boys blazer. Pimp $hit.


----------



## jmartel

> RUMSPRINGA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love that movie!
> 
> - lateralus819


Finding that clip inspired me to re-watch it since I haven't seen it a few years.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hes going to visit grandma…


----------



## jmartel

What's up, Miss tasty?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red it looks like your buddy cleared the sky for tonight.
> 
> - 489tad


Kinda how it felt brother. Lump in my throat.

Stef- mack, how'd I know you'd be the one who would catch that.

Jmart- ya, but I took the hottest brides made home;-)

nite broskis.


----------



## chrisstef

That song was my jammy jam Red.

Golf tourney in the rain today and my little mans got a nasty fever. Weak sauce.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hit em straight Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Operation potty training starts today. Yay


----------



## August

I don't know anything about wood.
This was givin to me. And I started to clean it. And it has a good smell
Anybody knows what kind if wood this is ?
I don't think it's pine.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks like southern yellow pine to me, August.

Baking some anadama bread for the lady across the street who's mom died last week. She loves warm homemade bread so we are hoping to distract her with fresh bread and a pan of lasagna.










RUMSPRINGA!


----------



## August

Thanks Dan.
Wife ask me to make or remodel on closet so she can store her shoes. And since it was free I figured that it would be perfect.
Don't really care exactly what wood just want to know so when I post it I sound like I know what I'm doing thanks Dan


----------



## woodcox

"The entire civilized world closets are made of cedar!"


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## DanKrager

August, that looks a lot like western red cedar me. It's not particularly aromatic, but it has a smell distinct from spruce or SYP.

DanK


----------



## walden

Cool shot Tony!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, looky like cedar to me Auggie.

Try not to get poop on your hands Todd.

"I'm a little girl, but you can trust me with big jobs daddy." A direct quote from my daughter. That girl kills me.


----------



## August

Big red my turn for a wedding


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Big pimpin, spendin cheese.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, did you borrow your daughters suspenders for the wedding?

August, marrying out of his league.

Bread results. Yummy.


----------



## August

What can I say I get lucky a lot
Just like when I purchase my 
Jointer


----------



## lateralus819

First hand cut DT'. Not a half bad first attempt. The LN DT saw works wonders. OH and so did the moxon bench .

I need a good marking knife, not quite fond of the one i made.


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, looks good. BTW got a tote for that compass plane, works great. Still needs a honing though.
A good point tot remember is dovetail is a mechanical joint so what you have works well, the pretty will come soon enough, your not far off.


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks Kevin! It's really tight, which I'm glad to see. i'll work on the pretty. I've always had problems accepting mistakes.

When i used to practice guitar a lot more, If i was trying to practice a run, If i messed a note up I would immediately start over. Helped me in the long run maintain accuracy.

While not as possible with wood due to expense, I'll get there!


----------



## lateralus819

I saw the tote. Looks good! Glad it went to someone who can use it.


----------



## chrisstef

Coming home to install a dishwasher after too many beers in a golf tournament = frustration. Out of plane cabinet filler strips = double frustration. Its making the dishwasher look crooked and its drivin me nuts. Im lettin this one sit til morning before i end up breaking something. Im gonna sit down and spew death farts for a while.

I need that bread recipe pez. Never tried makin bread but id like to.

Way to be August. Id rather be lucky than good any day brother. Need dance photos.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lat, dovetails look pretty stinking nice. Keep it up.

Stef, bread was a past hobby. I'm happy to share the recipe, or all my recipes, but you'll need a scale. Do you have a scale? Also, I hope my cabinets don't turn out to be a failure that some guy posts about on the internet in 5 years.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef is covered in scales, lounge lizard


----------



## lysdexic

I had a great time at WIA this weekend.

Went back and forth playing with the Veritas shooting plane and the LN 51. I decided that I prefer the the LN.

Checked out the knew Concepts coping and fret saw. Didn't pull the trigger.

Talked to Matt Bickford about his hollow and rounds. That dude makes a fine, fine product. One year wait. In my brief experience a could see how making your own mouldings can be very rewarding. Kinda like carving with a plane.

Talked Matt of Matt's Basement workshop and chatted with Chet Adkins of the MWA.

Tired, once again, Scott Meeks sculpted wooden hand planes. Very nice. Works of art but too expensive.

Met a really nice guy, Dale Barnard, who has a wood working school in Indiana. It would great to take a 6 day class with him. His G&G and A&C pieces on display were gorgeous.

Frank Klausz tried to convince me I need a shooting plane at the bemusement of the LN staff.

Bought Blue Spruce cocobolo marking knife - just cuz.

Will Neptune thoroughly confused me on the 3D trigonometry of double beveled joinery (ie splayed legs) during the table saw joinery class.

Had a beer with Pat, the SawStop presenter, at The Mellow Mushroom and told him they need a endorsement from a hand surgeon. I wasn't really kidding. That would be a cool little gig, no?

There are lots a cool CNC stuff trickling down to the hobbyist.

The folks from Woodpecker are really nice. After trying to "get around" to making my own drill press table, I just bought of the theirs. Mine is awful.

Listened to Phil Lowe go through the process of making a full scale drawing. A chair in this case. However, it was still too early in the morning for that.

Got a very brief run down on Norris planes from Patrick Leach. He had about 20. And gobs of other stuff. It was overwhelming. I did buy an old Starrett protractor.

Tried my hand at pulling Japanese planes. Did you know that Japan Woodworker was bought out by Woodcraft. Doesn't quite make sense to me.

Signed up for a bunch of raffles and drawings but didn't win any thing.

Turned the corner and approached the Veritas booth - again- and saw this collection of good looking bench planes that I had never seen before. Puzzled, I turned to the Veritas guy and asked, " I am pretty good at keeping up with this stuff. How long have you guys had these and how did I miss them?" He told me that they unveiled them just 2 hours earlier. His name was Brent and he designed them. That's a cool job.

The vendors said it was slow but I had a quite enjoyable time.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cool stuff Lys. Sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, nice report Scott. Almost felt like I was there, but without the crowd.


----------



## jmartel

Nice. I'm considering making a trek down to Portland for the woodworking show this fall.


----------



## TheFridge

Dishwasher still looks off after leveling?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Jmart, when is that show? Taking a trip up north mid October.


----------



## jmartel

It's November 14-16.

I'm also considering taking a finishing class a week and a half before that. I could use some help with my finishing skills. I'd rather try it out with other people's finish rather than buying 20 cans of finish to see what I like anyway.


----------



## August

Well I'm home I couldn't drink at party because wife wanted to drink and plus drove the dually and wife don't like to drive that so I'm in the garage catching up


----------



## 7Footer

hah! Go get sum August. Patron is so good. That jointer is sweet.

Wow I didn't know there was going to be a show here in November… Awesome, I def. will hit that up.

I was running some errands today and happen to hit up my buddy who is co-owner of one of the breweries here (I've had a growler carrier with their logo on it I've been meaning to give him) and ended up just chilling in the brew house for like 3 hours with my buddy and his son, listening to some music, and drinking free beer, the smell of the fresh hops and watching them get processed was rad. He gave me a case of a new beer they're brewing for this fall, called The Dapper Skeleton… Interesting stuff, but we spent the day drinking this fresh hop lager they released a week ago, a perfect crisp summer lager, which I am currently still drinking cuz I brought home a growler full of it, it's effin' good… But man it was fun, just chillin, catching up, it's been quite a while since I got to just sit back and kick the $hit out it with an old homeboy. And he wants me to put some growler carriers on consignment at his brewery so that's cool too!










I ordered a new switch for my BS from Grizzly, and the paddle switch they replaced it with was a bit too wide for the factory cover, and it had a crack in it, and since i didn't have any black plastic on hand, I made a new cover out of clear plexiglass… At first I hated it, then I liked it, then hated again, and now starting to like it again.. what you guys think? I won't be butt-hurt if you say it looks ghetto. lawl.










haha, death farts, buzzed/drunk work always seems like such a great idea!

I do know how to make a mean banana bread, but that's the extent of my bread knowledge, lol, but I would like to know how to make some homemade sourdough or something… I'll take a sourdough recipe if you got one Dan! lol.

Have a good night fellas.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig the cover 7.

Death farts ensued last night until the bowel growl turned to pain. Released pressure with a room rumbler so bad it woke the wife up and upon the smell she yelled at me and left the bedroom.

Ever get down on the Don Julio tequilla August? That stuffs delicious.


----------



## Tugboater78

Woke the girlfriend this morning by thinking I was a Knight who says Ni!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Stef, we get that you got hammered yesterday and then tried to play mechanic with your kitchen utensils, but what about your score? Whaddya shoot yesterday?


----------



## 7Footer

a room rumbler so bad it woke the wife up and upon the smell she yelled at me and left the bedroom 
thats fuggin' hilarious… Don Julio, yeahh buddy.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef, watch out, I'm makin' a couple last minute movez, trying to get a W this week…


----------



## lysdexic

7, you got a little steam punk going on with the Griz. BTW, to me, if my Saturday night was like yours, I'd consider it one of the finer moments of my life.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I see what you mean, it is a bit steam-punkish… It's kinda nice that you can see how much dust gets behind the panel and can keep it clean.


----------



## 7Footer

It looks better when clean though!


----------



## RPhillips

Well, my mobile workbench bit the dust yesterday. The little casters wallered out the holes, bent and then fell mostly out. So now my mobile tool cart is not just a short bench for the planer to set on. Guess I gotta get some decent casters…


----------



## chrisstef

Paul - we ended up 6 under, 2 strokes back from the winners. I hit the driver really well and putted good too but my short irons were a pile of hot garbage. Straight dumpster fire.

Nuker and dishwasher are finally in. Next time im makin my own damn templates. That was a wrestlin match.


----------



## Pezking7p

Two days to plane all my drawers so they're ready to sand. Next time I buy a router table first, then pay someone with a wide belt sander to do the sanding. Arms are ready to fall off. Need to really find a way to get extra work done so the kitchen remodel can be done by thanksgiving.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lys- Thanks for the WIA recap. Of course I'm interested in your preference for the LN shooter. Do you like the weight better? Cohen has me wandering whether the low angle approach i of the Veritas is a better idea. Anyway. Hoping to try them at Handworks.


----------



## Pezking7p

Rob, how much do you use your little mobile table? I like that thing, but I worry I would just put stuff on it and it would become useless because I would never clean it off.

I've become a LN convert, but I've never tried a veritas. Think my next plane will be a veritas shoulder plane.


----------



## lateralus819

I have the LN large shoulder plane, it's AWESOME.

Get the 073. (large) if you get any. It's a blessing on all shoulders/rabbets.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Of course, I'm an LN nut. It's interesting (to me anyway), I know a fair amount of guys who have premium bench planes, and hardly any of them have veritas bench planes. Most just get their joinery planes. I've owned two of their old style bench planes, I returned one and sold the other. However, I think their new planes will sell much better.

I enjoy that LN is a US small company, and I appreciated their nod to vintage tools. That said, the machining….. and every other measure of quality with veritas tools, is just as good as LN.


----------



## lateralus819

Anyone ever use a dye on poplar?

Trying to figure out a finish for my tool cabinet. It's pure white, no greens. Well at least not on the outside.

going to leave the inside white. Want to use a dye on the outside. Not sure of a color.


----------



## donwilwol

Poplar takes dye well. Its pretty easy to finish.


----------



## lateralus819

Good to know Don, thanks!

It's beautiful stuff i picked. Nice and clear, white. Nice grain.

It's odd too, are there different types?

Some boards were very hard, almost like maple. Others soft like pine.


----------



## Pezking7p

You know I love my LNs, but I whipped out my stanley #4 his weekend to have a different shavings thickness on hand. He 100 year old stanley is easy to set up after sharpening and takes a hell of a shaving. Hard to argue with traditional bench plane design.

Definitely going to get a big shoulder plane.

Lat, the poplar will turn a pleasant brown in a few weeks. Finished my poplar bench legs with natural Danish oil, they turned a sort of Dark khaki where they were white, and a darker brown where they were green. Just a thought if you were worried it would stay white.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Anyone ever use a dye on poplar?
> 
> - lateralus819


I've never tried with dye, but I know poplar blotches pretty bad with tinted danish oil or stain. More than once I have seen people use sealcoat (shellac) then gel stain to make it look like cherry.


----------



## RPhillips

> Rob, how much do you use your little mobile table? I like that thing, but I worry I would just put stuff on it and it would become useless because I would never clean it off.
> 
> I ve become a LN convert, but I ve never tried a veritas. Think my next plane will be a veritas shoulder plane.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I use it quite a bit. It holds most of my woodworking tools and is my workbench until I get my Roubo done.

I love the design so far (other than the casters), the drawer pull out far enough that it allows me to have dividers in the drawers and still access the opposite side without falling out.


----------



## walden

> ^Of course, I m an LN nut. It s interesting (to me anyway), I know a fair amount of guys who have premium bench planes, and hardly any of them have veritas bench planes. Most just get their joinery planes. I ve owned two of their old style bench planes, I returned one and sold the other. However, I think their new planes will sell much better.
> 
> I enjoy that LN is a US small company, and I appreciated their nod to vintage tools. That said, the machining….. and every other measure of quality with veritas tools, is just as good as LN.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red - I fall into this category too. I have Veritas jointery planes, but LN bench planes. I am interested in the new Veritas #5 they just came out with. I currently use a scrub plane and then an old Stanley #5 with a cambered blade to do my roughing out, but the new Veritas #5 can take a cambered blade and has an adjustable mouth (how adjustable I don't know). If it adjusts enough, it could replace my stanley and my LN scrub plane as the mouth on the stanley is too tight to take much of a bite.


----------



## Mosquito

The wife had too many plans with friends coming over this weekend for me to really get everything done in the workshop that I wanted to. That said, I did manage to get 2 of the 4 sides of my current computer case project veneered. The left (large panel) took quite a bit of fixing, but the right panel, with the eventual window, went quite well. I sanded it and wiped with mineral spirits to see what we're lookin' at. I like.


----------



## TheFridge

Daddy likes


----------



## chrisstef

So question for all you mechanical folks out there about my leaf blower. Its a 2 stroke backpack joint and im getting a ton of white smoke coming off the muffler even after I shut it down. Too much oil in the mix and its burning off the carbon deposits? Im talking this fugger smoked enough that I left it out in the driveway just in case it caught fire.


----------



## 489tad

Mos veneer is killer.

Stef shot in the dark. The move, how it was stored, maybe mix leaked out/in on muffler. See if it burns off, if not….. That's all I've got.


----------



## chrisstef

Good thought Dan, hopefully that's it. Fall is coming and comin quick but ill fire it up and see what shakes out, maybe replace the fuel that's in there too. The only other thing I can offer is that ive noticed a bit of oil fouling in the plug and I had a tough time starting it the time before last.


----------



## JayT

Agree with Dan. Most likely some oil on the muffler, double check that it's not an internal leak. Hopefully just some oil got on it from an outside source.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been known to make em leak internally. Ill scope it out tonight, thanks guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Los Angeles is a ghost town early morning Saturday:


----------



## ToddJB

Full weekend of bodily fluids! Potty training is in full swing. Little dude is doing pretty well. 2.5 accidents this weekend, and 1.5 was totally our fault.


----------



## KelvinGrove

SMOOOOOKE on the MUUUUUUUUfler…..

I think Dan hit it Stef…. If it smokes after you shut it down there has to be something on something hot. Also, did it start smoking as soon as you started it or did it wait a minute till it was warming up? Internal would have/should have/should start right off….external would/will wait till something gets hot enough to cause it.

I never paid attention to this back in the day… Kind of a cool story.

"Smoke On The Water"

We all came out to Montreux
On the Lake Geneva shoreline
To make records with a mobile
We didn't have much time
Frank Zappa and the Mothers
Were at the best place around
But some stupid with a flare gun
Burned the place to the ground
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky

They burned down the gambling house
It died with an awful sound
Funky Claude was running in and out
Pulling kids out the ground
When it all was over
We had to find another place
But Swiss time was running out
It seemed that we would lose the race
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky

We ended up at the Grand Hotel
It was empty cold and bare
But with the Rolling truck Stones thing just outside
Making our music there
With a few red lights and a few old beds
We make a place to sweat
No matter what we get out of this
I know we'll never forget
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky


----------



## walden

Nice pics Tony. Were you up that early doing the walk of shame home???


----------



## jmartel

Last coat of finish went on the blanket chest last night. I'll give it a few days to cure, and then rub some paste wax on it with steel wool. Then it's just installing hinges and the lid stay and it's done.

After that, I gotta finish up the box for the box swap, and then I can tend to getting stuff done for the shop. Table saw cart, wall hung tool cabinet, etc.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I rise early Walden. No shame involved, conquest was in tow actually. The pursuit of coffee brought us forth, deserted streets allow for a fine sampling of shenanigans.


----------



## walden

> I rise early Walden. No shame involved, conquest was in tow actually. The pursuit of coffee brought us forth, deserted streets allow for a fine sampling of shenanigans.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Haha. Nice! I now seem to have a lady friend in all the major ski resort areas of CO. This could be an interesting winter…


----------



## lysdexic

Mos,

One of the lumber company booths at WIA this weekend had a chunk of quilted cherry that looked just like that. They were out of PA but dont recall the name.

The slab was probably…...15" wide, 24" long and 12/4 thick. $250. Beautiful though.


----------



## Mosquito

that would be a heck of a chunk of cherry Scott. it might even be worth it, if I had a way to resaw well lol


----------



## chrisstef

Lil buddy made sure to inspect the new workmate. He gave it a stamp of approval.










I dig the walking tour of LA Tony. I like the big cities when theyre all quiet and still sleeping. 6am in NYC is a cool place to be as long as youre on the right side of the clock.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good luck Walden; be good, be careful, tread lightly and don't break any hearts.


----------



## jmartel

Mos, is that quilted Sapele veneer? I almost bought a bunch last time I made a big order, but that would have pushed me a bit over my limit.

EDIT: Looks like it could be Makore as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fortunate man to have the spud to do the QA on the new purchase.


----------



## Mosquito

JMart, it is indeed quilted sapele veneer


----------



## jmartel

Beautiful stuff. I want to buy more figured veneer, but I have a large stash going already, so I should probably use up some of what I already have.


----------



## 7Footer

Case looks awesome Mos.

Nice LA shots too T, thanks.

All that shop time i thought I was going to get over the weekend didn't work out, but there were a couple scattered 20-30 minute shop visits and yesterday I noticed something on my bandsaw that I am anxious to get home and correct and see if it makes a difference. Ever since I got it, it hasn't been making cuts up to it's full potential, it cuts ok but I couldn't say great, seems like no matter what adjustment I make the blade wants to wander a bit, especially when I resaw something. Any way I was looking at that little clear panel cover I made for the switch and I noticed that where the arm for the upper part of the BS is seated to the base, two cast-iron surfaces, it's not sitting square on the base. I saw a little bit of shiny iron peeking out of the edge and then realized it's hanging off the edge facing the table by about 3/32" ... I just didn't have a wrench I could get in there, had to borrow one from work today when I got in…. But it seems like it could be just enough to make the blade twist enough to be affecting cuts, and the way that it's lined up coincides with the way the cuts go, so I'm just hoping that straightening that out help's dial it in.


----------



## lysdexic

Sounds like a dull blade to me.


----------



## 7Footer

It's possible, but my BS came with 12 blades, 10 of which were Timberwolf, and the old timer I bought it from said most of the blades had barely been used, they are all labeled and folded up nicely… I was thinking about buying a new blade just to check, but gonna try this first…


----------



## ToddJB

7, have you used the Snodgrass set up?

Wandering blade could be many things, but following this method in order seems to get rid of most of them.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah, I've tried the Snodgrass method several times, it helps but I can never seem to get it dialed in just right.


----------



## lysdexic

7, as you know, Todd is right, a wandering blade can be caused by many things. I tumbled down that rabbet hole convinced it couldn't be a dull blade. Finally, I got a new blade and poof, it cut straight, true and fast.

In fact, its time to order another.


----------



## chrisstef

I sometime punch the upper housing of my bandsaw when the upper wheel rubs on the cover. 8 out of 10 times it doesn't work but when it does, I feel like such a man.


----------



## lysdexic

probably the only time you feel like that.


----------



## ToddJB

Feeling like a man, does not make it so… not even if it's 2/10 times.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. B-Yo shows up and goes throwin around burns. On a Monday no less. I had a wife joke all typed out but backed off, I don't wanna scare you outta here again. We'd have to wait another 4 months until you resurfaced and washed the butt hurt off. Hows the shin splints and plantars fasciitis there Prefontaine?


----------



## lysdexic

Injury free. Race is this Saturday @ 7:30 AM.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome.

What distances are you running regularly now?


----------



## chrisstef

Marathon? BTW:


----------



## Pezking7p

Mos, that veneer job is looking cherry. The pattern is so consistent it almost looks manufactured. Very fitting for a PC case.

I have bandsaw envy. Need to go punch something.


----------



## lysdexic

Half marathon:

Weekend long runs are between 10-12. Total weekly mileage is ~ 25-35.

BTW: ^ that is my biggest fear.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on. Good luck.


----------



## chrisstef

Good on you man. Best of luck. Yea, hopefully youll be all carb'ed up so it would be a halfway solid poo. I wouldn't suggest a kale shake. Just do me a favor and dont put one of those 13.1 sticker on the back of your hoo ride. Theyre almost as bad as the stick figure family and the truck nuts.


----------



## ToddJB

I can't drive 13.1 miles without having to poop. Running is not for me.


----------



## JayT

> Half marathon:
> 
> Weekend long runs are between 10-12. Total weekly mileage is ~ 25-35.
> 
> BTW: ^ that is my biggest fear.
> 
> - lysdexic


Good luck. That ended up being my longest race distance-knees wouldn't let me go any farther. Not too long after that I switched to triathlons for several years. Now I'm a lazy bum like stef.

But at least I feel like a man.

Oh, and if you put one of those stupid 13.1 stickers on the lysdexicmobile, I will pay stef to fly down and throat punch you.


----------



## KelvinGrove

All that marathon stuff reminds me. I am going to be out of town for the GA Jewel Race this year. 100 miles through the north GA mountains. My radio club works it every year to coordinate logistics, locations, and rescues. http://www.georgiajewel.com/Site/Welcome.html If any of you long distance types decide to run, let me know….I'll show up to cheer you a bit before I catch my plane.


----------



## chrisstef

> Oh, and if you put one of those stupid 13.1 stickers on the lysdexicmobile, I will pay stef to fly down and throat punch you.
> - JayT


And ill subcontract it to Bhog because a throat punch from a 5'8" 170 lbs man doesn't really hurt that much.


----------



## JayT

Just pretend he's your bandsaw.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Need to gain 10lbs Stef. Course I'm 5' 8-1/2".


----------



## chrisstef

As soon as my old lady starts feeding me again, ill be there no problem. My ice cream intake has gone down significantly since the move too. Once I get me some cable back up and running ill be right there bud.

Yea im 5'10" with my boots on but, before anyone else makes the joke, I don't know how to use those either.


----------



## ToddJB

I thought I was 5'10" my whole adult life, but it turns out I'm definitely 5'8". Not the first time I've over estimated 2". I'm hovering the 170s, as well.


----------



## JayT

You guys are all midgets-I'm a legit 5'9".

Now Red's gonna come along and make us all feel bad.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd, maybe you are 5'10" - with Stef's boots on!


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe, Paul. A few years ago my feet did grow like crazy. Almost two sizes over the course of two years. Weird.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You shrunk 2" and your feet grew 2 sizes. Are you melting?


----------



## walden

I'm a solid 5'9", but seem to attract women that are 5'11" or taller. Not sure what the deal is there.

Todd - my feet grew 1.5 sizes when I was in my late 30's. The doc says my arches "relaxed".

Looks like Red is odd man out in this bunch…


----------



## bhog

Met up with a guy on some maple an he turned out to be a really nice guy. Bs'd with him for awhile, shopped at an antique mall for a bit. He makes some awesome saws
http://www.bontzsawworks.net. I got a lil less than 100bf.


----------



## bhog

I'm 6'1. In the 240's I think. Y'all some little boys


----------



## walden

> I m 6 1. In the 240 s I think. Y all some little boys
> 
> - bhog


All my buddies (with the exception of Todd) are 6'1" to 6'8". Makes for a lot of teasing directed at me, but no one messes with me in a bar with that crew in tow. Haha. (it's also great to watch the 6'8" guy get drunk and start smacking his head into signs and doorways!)


----------



## jmartel

I'm only 5'8 as well. Good bit plumper than the rest of the folks on here though at 200 currently. I'd like to get down to the low 170's. I'd be quite happy at 165. In college I couldn't get above 155 no matter how hard I tried, but that was when I was running about 35-40 miles a week.


----------



## chrisstef

Killer lookin lumber Hog. Hangin out with Ron would be a pretty interesting get up in my book. Ive drooled over some of tge saws that dude puts out.


----------



## bhog

Was cool Stef, he is very knowledgeable , and extremely passionate about saws in general.


----------



## 7Footer

Dude Hog that is sick, that guy def. makes some cool saws, you had no idea that's who you were meeting with beforehand though?

That's kinda weird you guys and your feet growing in your 30's. I hope that doesn't happen to me, size 13 is already past the easy to find size… Seems like everywhere, 11 or 12 is the max, finding a size 13 is tough, but one of my best bros rocks a size 15, which would be 10x worse than me finding shoes.

Even though I'm attracted to pretty much any hot girl, tall or short, for some reason I tend to lust over the the more petite ones, hence my 5'0" 100 pound wifey. Next to her, I look like a freak at 6'7" and tippin' the scales at 240.

Man it's been so weird around here since Saturday, some idiots started a fire out in Estacada (or incest-a-cada as we locals call it), which is right at the base of Mt. Hood, about 25 miles from downtown PDX. There's been an extreme fire danger warning here since wednesday of last week because of the dryness and high winds, and these fools were out shooting near some rock pit on friday. Saturday morning it was 100 acres, yesterday morning it was up to 1,000, and as of this morning it's 2,300 acres with 0% containment. Even though that's not huge compared to manyo f hte fires around here, it's just crazy because it's so close to Portland, the whole metro area is just hot-boxed, ash falling around my house, crazy…. Sucks people give no ********************s about it though and end up causing this. Some pretty amazing pictures being posted about it though.


----------



## 489tad

You humps just made me step on a scale for the first time in a while. Down 5lbs at 187 at 5'10".


----------



## bhog

I had no clue , 7. Was so excited to get the maple for a buck a bf that I prob woulda met anybody lol. ( no tony )


----------



## Tugboater78

Wow shawtys up in he ah… 6'2" 200, size 13 shoes are tight..

If it makes yah feel any better, 12 yrs ago when I took physical for my tugboat job I weighed in at a massive 145..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup, bunch shorty's up in here. I guess 7 and I are brothers from different mothers. Exact same build and taste in the ladies.

hog- that's is cool you got to meet the Bontz. Dude's a saw stud.

Speakin of the little ladies, I came home to this after a 15 hour day:








Anglefood with a raspberry glaze. I'll run it off with her in the mornin.


----------



## RPhillips

I'm 6'2" and about 225… gotta drop a few "LB's" myself. Damn Plantars is killing me and making me extremely lazy. Hard to do anything when your feet are killing ya.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was told the most common symptom of plantar fasciitis is…...squatting when you pee. ;-)

Nah, my curse has always been my back. I've never had trouble with my lower half.


----------



## jmartel

For those of you with kids:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

For those of us with daughters. Pretty funny:


----------



## woodcox

Wifey enjoyed that, thanks Red. 








Though I have a good feeling it's my daughter I need to worry about and not her prey.


----------



## walden

Just bought the new Veritas #5 custom jack plane. We'll see how this goes. Should be here in about a week. If it works as advertised with it's adjustable mouth, I'll be able to sell my Stanley #5 with Veritas A2 blade and chip breaker and my LN scrub plane. The mouth was just too tight for my needs on my Stanley Type 11 and I didn't have the heart to modify it.


----------



## jmartel

Teensy tiny veneer work, tonight.










Still need to make windows and a door for it.


----------



## john2005

Pretty sure that was Billy makin a TV…..

6'3", 165 currently, just trying to get back to my normal 175. Caught a bad bug last year and took 10 months for someone to figure out what it was. Lost 20 lbs. Doc missed it plain as day.

And since Tony is always posting pics of the cool places he's at, I figured I would follow suit. Took the uncle and the boy for a day hike up in Jewel basin. +\- 7 miles and 4 lakes. The boy did very well. He was slow but made it 3/4 of the way up. I figured that was pretty good.



















The boys










Came on a fresh grouse kill so the boy got a feather in his hat




























Then there was the view from the cabin










And the dragon boat races the next day just for something to do.


----------



## 489tad

John what a great day.


----------



## chrisstef

A mighty fine day spent there John. Huffing up all that fresh air is good stuff.

I got in a bunch of work last night on 3 saws and ive come to the conclusion that I need to find an easier way to get all that crusty old finish off of saw handles. Card scrappers work but getting into all those little nooks and crannies is tough. Im gonna try some of that soy based stripper on the next round of handles. 2 saws all cinched up in vices and ready for a good sharpening. BTW - that funky orange painted Atkins panel saw is gonna be the tits.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Great pics John. I actually really enjoy the pics posted here. Places I'd like to go…things I'd like to see…and people I'd like to meet.

Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## Pezking7p

Wow, 7 miles is a long way to walk, especially for a chirren.

Woodcox, I love your sign!

Stef, when you did your pantry doors, what kind of hinges did you use to actually hold the door (not the false strap hinges)? I didn't realize that concealed hinges were so confusing. Need a 4 year degree in cup hinges just to buy the dang things. Anyway I'm currently considering using Blum hinges to mount the door, then adding decorative strap hinges. Anyone see a problem with that?


----------



## chrisstef

I just used your regular 3" rectangular hinges that were on the existing louvered doors that got replaced and face mounted the false strap hinges. As long as you paint / match the finish of the hinges to match the straps youre good to go, no one will ever notice.

Any you guys use citristrip products? I think im gonna get their varnish remover.


----------



## ToddJB

I've used their paint remover. I had ho-hum results, but I'm comparing it to some pretty toxic stuff.


----------



## August

Love the song Red
And love that sign bud Woodcox

This is my little girl poster


----------



## chrisstef

Damn August, if I was say 16-17 years old and walked in on that id be haulin ass right back out the door. "Youre dads a sniper! Ahhhh"

Yea, Todd im not lookin to get toxic and rock Aircraft or anything, just something that I can use in the basement and not lose a chromosome using. It would just be for that flaky old top coat they used on saw handles. Its usually brittle and half missing to start with. Preciates the info though.


----------



## August

Lol Chris 
I made that for our repo file 
I have to say that YouTube video I have to download that song cause my Daugther love that song


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sweet pics John. You look a lot like my college roomie.

This is all the scenery I've had of late.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OK, So this is one of the guys I used to do French and Indian War re-enactments with. His name is Phil Hatfield (yes, those Hatfields) and the painting was made from a photo of him. He was about 6'4" and went about 260. He was an Iron Worker and built like it.










Anyway, he did taxidermy and a little gun smithing. One day he was in the shop honing a knife (about a ten inch blade, He heard a car door and when he looked out it was his daughter and her new boyfriend. As Grizz (everyone called him Grizz) tells the story he didn't know why but he took an instant dislike to the boy.

The two of them walked in and the daughter said "Daddy, I want you to meet so and so". Grizz stood up with the hone in his left hand and the knife in his right…took the knife, clamped it in his teeth pirate style, stuck out his hand and said. "Glad to meet ya kid…we aren't going to have any trouble coming to an understanding about my daughter are we?"

Never saw the kid again.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

John….









My college roomie….









-
Brudders from different mudders.


----------



## chrisstef

> Sweet pics John. You look a lot like my college roomie.


If he turns around youd be able to tell the difference


----------



## ToddJB

Got a wall framed last night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice wood purchase B. I am sure you will turn it into something phenomenal. 


> ... ( no tony )- bhog


-Riiiight.

Funny rendition there BRK.

Fantastic days there John. Thanks for the pics, beautiful country you are in. 
Too cool the boy made it that far on his own.  Time with elders like that is so priceless; good for all souls involved.

Good story Tim.


----------



## john2005

Red, I thought you, looked familiar…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh Stefy, I like butts….but not hairy ones.

I wasn't able to run nearly as far as Lys this morning. However, I did finish with my arms raised in the air and "eye of the tiger" playing on my mp3. So, there's that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> However, I did finish with my arms raised in the air and "eye of the tiger" playing on my mp3. So, there's that.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


 I rolled up next to a guy blaring that song in his slammed Nissan the other night. The experience filled me with gratitude and confirmed that the universe is a funny place, not funny "ha ha" but funny queer like Stef.


----------



## walden

Todd - It's looking good!

BHog - Very cool about the wood and getting to meet the "saw expert"!

Tony - I have to ask. Do you do woodworking? I ask because you never talk about it.


----------



## Pezking7p

BRK, that's some sweet nebraska landscape.

Stef, DOH! I was looking at real strap hinges trying to figure out how they would work with other hinges. I'm on it now.

Todd, you're going all out! I thought you were going to make like portable modules. Do you have holds already? I miss climbing. Used to be big into it when I was 17-20.

How do you blokes feel about using pilasters for upper cabinet shelves VS. drilling holes?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Tony - I have to ask. Do you do woodworking? I ask because you never talk about it.
> - walden


 - Only vicariously at this juncture. I did not speak of it much while I was wasting wood either; my skill at it is abysmal.


----------



## ToddJB

Portable? No, Sir. I need this B anchored in. I'm going to be a dyno-ing fool. We have some holds. But I'll be making tons from 2×4 cut offs. We need to pick up a ton more. I've been keeping my peepers peals on CL.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe T. Ya, I tried a "classic rock for running" playlist on my amazon music. It was loaded with cheese. Also like Stef.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tony - I have to ask. Do you do woodworking? I ask because you never talk about it.
> - walden - Only vicariously at this juncture. I did not speak of it much while I was wasting wood either; my skill at it is abysmal.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Hello?


> Diogenes


? Yea…come on over…yea I found an honest man!


----------



## ShaneA

Walden must have missed Tony's broom restore…just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Hello?
> 
> 
> 
> Diogenes
> 
> 
> 
> ? ...
> - KelvinGrove
Click to expand...

 The wellspring of Stoicism; I applaud your philosopher selection Tim.


----------



## 7Footer

Cool pics John, sounds like a good time.

Rojo - Big dawgs think alike, I like your style. My best friend (the one with size 15's and he's same height as me) refuses to date short girls, it's the funniest damn thing all the girls he goes through. He went through several eHarmony setups, nothing ever panned out, but he did date one for a few months that was 6'4" and another that was 6'2", to me, girls over 6' are kinda strange…. It's just kind of weird, the only benefit is that you could make giant babies that might be able to play pro ball or something!

Tim P - I'm pretty sure that's a pic of August wearing a beret.


----------



## walden

> Tony - I have to ask. Do you do woodworking? I ask because you never talk about it.
> - walden - Only vicariously at this juncture. I did not speak of it much while I was wasting wood either; my skill at it is abysmal.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Nice. At least you're honest about it. I have met a lot of woodworkers that brag about their skills and then produce something resembling the TV in jmart's post yesterday!


----------



## walden

> Portable? No, Sir. I need this B anchored in. I m going to be a dyno-ing fool. We have some holds. But I ll be making tons from 2×4 cut offs. We need to pick up a ton more. I ve been keeping my peepers peals on CL.
> 
> - ToddJB


Also check with that newer rock gym on Golden. They buy and use holds for a few months and then change up the pattern and sell the "old" holds by the grocery sack full.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, my son made all of his holds on his wall. Smoothed them as well as a few recessed in the wall. My fingers ache just thinking about dyne's, rather jam!


----------



## ToddJB

I'll be building some cracks too, Kev. I'd like to figure out some sort of pattern so that the crack will vary in size from micro crack to fist jams.



> Also check with that newer rock gym on Golden. They buy and use holds for a few months and then change up the pattern and sell the "old" holds by the grocery sack full.
> 
> - walden


Do you know the name of the place?


----------



## theoldfart

Don't forget toe jams, knee bars, and the ever popular face jam!


----------



## ToddJB

I think knee jams and off width will have to be simulated with holds.


----------



## chrisstef

Get some.










Ill be back to deal with you jokers a lil later on.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. What's the story? Little string = antique mall? I'm still looking for a lil guy.


----------



## Airframer

> I m still looking for a lil guy.
> 
> - ToddJB


I hear Stef is only 5' 8" you could try him out…


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, sweet score


----------



## walden

> I ll be building some cracks too, Kev. I d like to figure out some sort of pattern so that the crack will vary in size from micro crack to fist jams.
> 
> Also check with that newer rock gym on Golden. They buy and use holds for a few months and then change up the pattern and sell the "old" holds by the grocery sack full.
> 
> - walden
> 
> Do you know the name of the place?
> 
> - ToddJB


Finding out for you. Please hold…

Stef - Saw looks cool. Need back story…


----------



## chrisstef

Youre a regular Dick Tracey there Todd. Indeed an antique mall find that was buried in an old tool box amongst some stragglers. Its got an incorrect steel nut, a chip out of the handle where it meets the spine, and its a little crusty. The important parts are all there though. Teeth are in good shape at @ 14-16 ppi and the medallion is there. Earlier Disston, pre 1917 I believe. Like Tony, ive been trying to find one of these 8"ers for a while. Its gonna take a bit of doctor work but I think im up to the task. No way I was turning it down for $5.


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone tried to cut New teeth on a saw? I have one where the teeth have been filed off.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, 5 bones. That's a good day.


----------



## chrisstef

Never done it myself Tug but here's a link to paper templates you can print out to get the tooth spacing correct:

http://www.blackburntools.com/articles/saw-tooth-spacing-templates/index.html

Just get the right file for the right amount of ppi and youre good to go.


----------



## bhog

Stef, Tony found his 8 was the reason for his little hiatus - he took the whole 8 and ran wit it. He's currently in the " gotta have 10+ inches for this ride" category.


----------



## Airframer

And he figured a Prius would help that?


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno how do you usually score the big cans of aqua net AF?


----------



## walden

> Anyone tried to cut New teeth on a saw? I have one where the teeth have been filed off.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Tug - I've done it a half dozen times and I'm about to do it to a Disston #12 once I'm over this cold. I highly recommend the DVD "Sharpen Your Handsaws" with Ron Herman. He is an excellent teacher.

In addition to Stef's link, I use the spacing charts from here: http://norsewoodsmith.com/content/saw-filing-templates


----------



## Airframer

Oh man.. Aqua Net. That reminds me of a story..

It all started when our adventure-loving…adventurer, Tony, woke up in a bush. It was the seventh time it had happened. Feeling abnormally displeased, Tony backhanded a dull pencil, thinking it would make him feel better (but as usual, it did not). Ever so extemperaneously, he realized that his beloved Aqua Net was missing! Immediately he called his parole officer, Dude. Tony had known Dude for (plus or minus) 20 years, the majority of which were striking ones. Dude was unique. He was intelligent though sometimes a little… funny-smelling. Tony called him anyway, for the situation was urgent.

Dude picked up to a very angry Tony. Dude calmly assured him that most spotted wolf hamsters turn red before mating, yet albino cats usually flamboyantly sneeze *after* mating. He had no idea what that meant; he was only concerned with distracting Tony. Why was Dude trying to distract Tony? Because he had snuck out from Tony's with the Aqua Net only nine days prior. It was a flamboyant little Aqua Net… how could he resist?

It didn't take long before Tony got back to the subject at hand: his Aqua Net. Dude yawned. Relunctantly, Dude invited him over, assuring him they'd find the Aqua Net. Tony grabbed his giraffe and disembarked immediately. After hanging up the phone, Dude realized that he was in trouble. He had to find a place to hide the Aqua Net and he had to do it aptly. He figured that if Tony took the time machine, he had take at least eight minutes before Tony would get there. But if he took the Big Wheel? Then Dude would be excessively screwed.

Before he could come up with any reasonable ideas, Dude was interrupted by eleven annoying marmots that were lured by his Aqua Net. Dude yawned; 'Not again', he thought. Feeling displeased, he aggressively reached for his dull pencil and deftly attacked every last one of them. Apparently this was an adequate deterrent-the discouraged critters began to scurry back toward the lemur-infested moor, squealing with discontent. He exhaled with relief. That's when he heard the Big Wheel rolling up. It was Tony.

As he pulled up, he felt a sense of urgency. He had had to make an unscheduled stop at Sears to pick up a 12-pack of ripened avocados, so he knew he was running late. With a quick leap, Tony was out of the Big Wheel and went exotically jaunting toward Dude's front door. Meanwhile inside, Dude was panicking. Not thinking, he tossed the Aqua Net into a box of gerbils and then slid the box behind his rhinocerus. Dude was angered but at least the Aqua Net was concealed. The doorbell rang.

'Come in,' Dude wildly purred. With a inept push, Tony opened the door. 'Sorry for being late, but I was being chased by some funny-smelling rationality-deprived retard in a homemade car,' he lied. 'It's fine,' Dude assured him. Tony took a seat excruciatingly close to where Dude had hidden the Aqua Net. Dude grimaced trying unsuccessfully to hide his nervousness. 'Uhh, can I get you anything?' he blurted. But Tony was distracted. A few freaknasty minutes later, Dude noticed a insensitive look on Tony's face. Tony slowly opened his mouth to speak.

'...What's that smell?'

Dude felt a stabbing pain in his shin when Tony asked this. In a moment of disbelief, he realized that he had hidden the Aqua Net right by his oscillating fan. 'Wh-what? I don't smell anything..!' A lie. A abrasive look started to form on Tony's face. He turned to notice a box that seemed clearly out of place. 'Th-th-those are just my grandma's ripened avocados from when she used to have pet Indonesian devil cats. She, uh…dropped 'em by here earlier'. Tony nodded with fake acknowledgement…then, before Dude could react, Tony carefully lunged toward the box and opened it. The Aqua Net was plainly in view.

Tony stared at Dude for what what must've been five minutes. Suddenly cheered up by the Hamtaro theme song, Dude groped earnestly in Tony's direction, clearly desperate. Tony grabbed the Aqua Net and bolted for the door. It was locked. Dude let out a striking chuckle. 'If only you hadn't been so protective of that thing, none of this would have happened, Tony,' he rebuked. Dude always had been a little selfish, so Tony knew that reconciliation was not an option; he needed to escape before Dude did something crazy, like… start chucking dangerous oil-soaked rags at him or something. Giggling like schoolgirl, he gripped his Aqua Net tightly and made a dash toward the window, diving headlong through the glass panels.

Dude looked on, blankly. 'What the hell? That seemed excessive. The other door was open, you know.' Silence from Tony. 'And to think, I varnished that window frame two days ago…it never ends!' Suddenly he felt a tinge of concern for Tony. 'Oh. You ..okay?' Still silence. Dude walked over to the window and looked down. Tony was gone.

Just yonder, Tony was struggling to make his way through the swamp behind Dude's place. Tony had severely hurt his kidney during the window incident, and was starting to lose strength. Another pack of feral marmots suddenly appeared, having caught wind of the Aqua Net. One by one they latched on to Tony. Already weakened from his injury, Tony yielded to the furry onslaught and collapsed. The last thing he saw before losing consciousness was a buzzing horde of marmots running off with his Aqua Net.

But then God came down with His intelligent smile and restored Tony's Aqua Net. Feeling worried, God smote the marmots for their injustice. Then He got in His tricked out go kart and dashed away with the fortitude of 61 legless puppies running from a misshapen pack of long-haired sea monkeys. Tony flipped with joy when he saw this. His Aqua Net was safe. It was a good thing, too, because in nine minutes his favorite TV show, Three's Company, was going to come on (followed immediately by 'When Indonesian devil cats meet rusty razor blade'). Tony was ecstatic. And so, everyone except Dude and a few unborn fetus-toting 3-legged wallabies lived blissfully happy, forever after.


----------



## walden

AF - I see the LSD is treating you well today! Hahaha!


----------



## TheFridge

Sometimes you gotta let your "Soul-Glo"


----------



## walden

This reminds me of a stoner dude in Boulder over the weekend that walked up to a friend of mine and told him that he has "amazing flow and strong salad". No idea what that means.


----------



## chrisstef

That read like a mad lib filled out somewhere in the middle of fear and loathing in las vegas. I wish I could show you the look that is on my face. Utter confusion is all ive got. That's way stronger than LSD. That's like a 2 week peyote trip.


----------



## walden

> That read like a mad lib filled out somewhere in the middle of fear and loathing in las vegas. I wish I could show you the look that is on my face. Utter confusion is all ive got. That s way stronger than LSD. That s like a 2 week peyote trip.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sounds like he has amazing flow and strong salad to me…


----------



## Airframer

No drugs involved.. just some interweb goodness http://www.the-elite.net/story-generator/ have at it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fugging marmots. Love me some Jack Tripper reruns.

Ankle-grabbing nicotine puppets are some of the best of the bunch. I heart story time; mad lib and all.

BYo can spin a yarn like no other. No disrespect to your skills AF.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, and no breather.


----------



## Airframer

OK, wtf happened to your avatar.. am I the only one seeing this?


----------



## AnthonyReed

My avatar? Same as ever.


----------



## Airframer

Than I might just be going crazy…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't mind if I do.


----------



## chrisstef

All them gel tabs it took to write that little ensemble above must have also infected your computer. Im seeing the avatars as normal on my end.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Blotter. Nothing fancy Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony's icon look normal to me, both on my computer, and in your screen shot. What do you see?


----------



## Airframer

I knew I picked the wrong day to quit sniffing glue…


----------



## ToddJB

Have you checked what they put in those Vapor sticks?


----------



## chrisstef

Im finally getting my interwebz tonight. Pumped.


----------



## ToddJB

Direct TV does internet too, or do you have to go through a diff provider?


----------



## Airframer

You guys are awesome you know that?

On Monday I went in for my VA exam and they did a few cognitive thinking and memory tests. They actually kinda freaked me out. She kept asking me to do the same thing as if it was the first time she had ever asked me to do it. I wasn't sure if I was supposed to point that out to her or play along. I just played along. The avatar switchup just has me thinking she knew something I didn't lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.


----------



## chrisstef

No they partner up with AT&T Uverse for the internet. I copped a bundle on it and ditched the home phone. Im just hoping that the wifi strength is halfway decent. But ive got a backup plan for when they hike the rates on me next year. Ill order Comcast a couple of months in advance and let them come out and do al lthe digging required to pipe new service into the house and then I can swap back and forth between the two for the best rate.


----------



## Airframer

Stef's house after the interwebz finally arrives..


----------



## ToddJB

Were you seeing Walden's pic by Tony's name? I'm seeing that now, too.


----------



## Airframer

Nope.. not seeing that at all..


----------



## chrisstef

AF - Why do you think my data is at 6gb for the month?


----------



## Airframer

Gonna send the family out to get dinner tonight?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> AF - I see the LSD is treating you well today! Hahaha!
> 
> - walden


That ain't LSD talkin'...the boy is smoking butt lint again.


----------



## walden

AF - How much jet exhaust did you inhale bro?


----------



## bhog

Af is amazing. That is all.


----------



## 7Footer

Haha! AF, ftw.

Man, that Russian isn't messing around. 









Yeah buddy, looks like my swap saw will work out after all. Happy bday to me!


----------



## lysdexic

I going to chaperone a overnite field trip to the Outer Banks with my son's middle school science class.

Stef, can you please post your new address so I can list you as reference?


----------



## chrisstef

5 internet bars in the basement. Yea buddy.

Thinkin of you AF.

Happy bday 7. Nice saw work.


----------



## jmartel

AKA the Fapcave.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Stef!

5 bars down there… Better stock up on the kleenex.


----------



## Airframer

> 5 internet bars in the basement. Yea buddy.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yet another reason we will never see that workbench completed…..


----------



## lysdexic

Well, if you wont give me your address, I think the school will accept the license plate # to your van.


----------



## Airframer

Scotty.. I need you to read this instructional pamphlet real quick…


----------



## lysdexic

:^)


----------



## jmartel

So I walked over to the grocery store to grab some chips for dinner, and on the way back I saw a fat middle aged guy run out of a gas station (quite slowly, mind you) and a similarly fat/middle aged clerk from the store chasing him. Apparently the guy stole beer and was running away. Too bad his pants were way too loose and had to run with one hand clutching the beer and one hand holding up his pants. Ran through traffic, so he got away, unfortunately.

Was still hilarious to watch.


----------



## lysdexic

I told the guy that I get paid Friday and I'd be back to pay for the beer later but he got all "Falling Down" on me. Plus, since I've been running I figured there was no way he was going to catch me, traffic or not. Haven't had a chance to get any new jeans either.


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Birthday, 7. Hope that sharp tools was only a small portion of a good day.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My nightly chime in after work…

I think Tony is a better woodworker than he puts on. So is Widdle.

I need a local Russian sharpening guru, til then I'll settle for Stef. lawl.

I made plans for Handworks today. It's not til May, but I had a feeling the bed and breakfasts in Amana, IA would start filling up… and I was right. It's not a huge deal to stay at a chain hotel out by the interstate, but obviously the local B&Bs are the real deal. The wifey and I are gonna make a weekend out of it.

Also bought tickets for the Studley exhibit. Lookin forward to it all.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya, I know it's way more than 3 hours away for the rest of you guys. But IF any of you go, Lunch Sat. May 16….at the Oxe Yoke Inn, is on Rojo.

And I know exactly where the brewery is in town.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Todd, indeed it was a good day. 33 now, man time flies.

Dude yeah Rojo, don't get me wrong, If I could I'd just send Stef a couple saws at a time in a box full of beer and some of Portland's finest, he rocks it, but shipping sure adds up quick. And I didn't want to bother him in the middle of his move. But I am glad I found someone local, this Russian dude has great prices, he does the backsaws by hand too. $16 each the backsaw and panel saw, $20 for a 80 tooth 12" mitre saw blade, $23 for a 90 tooth MS blade, and the wax is a nice little pro touch. He has a pretty cool shop too, sells tons of bandsaw blades, saw blades, router bits, abrasives, and a few brands I'd never seen before.

Gonna be hard to send out that swap saw now that it cuts so nice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Oh I'm just bustin on Stef. I have no doubt he's a very capable sharpener. He's got a saw of mine right now…. a disston no 4 backsaw if anybody needs one.

Walden, can't wait to see some pics of the new veritas plane in action.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I made plans for Handworks today. It s not til May, but I had a feeling the bed and breakfasts in Amana, IA would start filling up… and I was right. It s not a huge deal to stay at a chain hotel out by the interstate, but obviously the local B&Bs are the real deal. The wifey and I are gonna make a weekend out of it.
> 
> Also bought tickets for the Studley exhibit. Lookin forward to it all.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Ox Yoke Inn, Brah. Dat der german potato salad and knockwurst.

Edit: Damnit. Just saw your next comment. I've eaten there a ton, but never been to Amana.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"I've eaten there a ton, but never been to Amana."

That confused me, but then I remembered they have an Ox Yoke in on the interstate…..and the original actually in Amana. Ya, I friggin love German food, and Amana is the Mecca.


----------



## chrisstef

Theres only one German food place around here and I swear ill never go back. That fat old bastard in them camel toe inducing shorts did the whole tickey tockey thing at bare minimum 50 times during our dinner and sang "its a big beer after all" another 10. It was beyond annoying and the food was just aight. For my money id go to the Mexican joint with the mariachi band any day of the week.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jmart seeing BYo's beer run is an astounding stroke of luck. Damn that had to of been funny to behold.

Happy birthday 7'. 

Agreed Red, Widdle is a talented artistic ba$tard.


----------



## john2005

Happy Birthday 7! Hope it was a good one. Them saws look nice


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy belated birthday 7.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks for the link Chrisstef, ill look it up and see if I can do something in the future.


----------



## walden

Happy Birthday 7!


----------



## Pezking7p

Apparently I missed 7' birthday. Happy birthday, old man. 

Looks like I'm about to get F'ed in the A. The buyer of the duplex I sold in Iowa last year has been saying that there are water issues in the downstairs apartment, and I owe him money for it. I had no knowledge of the issue, though apparently they have tenants who say they told my property manager.

"I will be delivering a Letter to Dan from the buyers attorney, requesting funds to pay for the water mitigation."

I'm not sure if "requesting funds" means they are asking for compensation nicely, or if I'm being sued. My brother got screwed a few years ago in a similar situation where termites were in question. He ended up paying thousands for a lawyer and then settling for $1500. I guess I need to find a real estate lawyer?


----------



## theoldfart

7, hippo birddy two ewe


----------



## ToddJB

> Apparently I missed 7 birthday. Happy birthday, old man.
> 
> Looks like I m about to get F ed in the A. The buyer of the duplex I sold in Iowa last year has been saying that there are water issues in the downstairs apartment, and I owe him money for it. I had no knowledge of the issue, though apparently they have tenants who say they told my property manager.
> 
> "I will be delivering a Letter to Dan from the buyers attorney, requesting funds to pay for the water mitigation."
> 
> I m not sure if "requesting funds" means they are asking for compensation nicely, or if I m being sued. My brother got screwed a few years ago in a similar situation where termites were in question. He ended up paying thousands for a lawyer and then settling for $1500. I guess I need to find a real estate lawyer?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Does this not fall upon others? I would think this is the point of an inspection prior to the buying. If they are going to argue that is was known and hidden because the property manager supposedly knew, then I would think it would be on them for not disclosing that to you.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Pez,

Get a lawyer and sue the property management company ASAP. He obviously breached his duty in not telling you about the need for the repair. Best case. the whole thing gets tied up till it just dies from lack of interest. Worst case, you end up paying exactly what you will end up paying anyway…middle ground, you, and the management company split the bill.

No down side for you.

The a foregoing should not be considered legal advice and I did not spend the night in a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## chrisstef

One gnarly chimney complete. The boys kicked this things ass. Brought it down 48' in 12 hours. 4 - 3lbs sledges, 20 buckets, 2 pulleys, and some scaffolding.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Ha! Sledges and buckets, fuggin' nice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- suckage. Things like that are such a waste of time. Often in situations like that, it seems like people are just seeing how hard it will be to get some money out of you. Talk to informed people and do your research.

Sneaking in an hour here and there on the lathe stand. Hoping to wrap it up this weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea. Ownage. At 4' x 4' it was a monster chimney but I guess it worked out in our favor that you could see daylight through all the missing mortar that was no longer holding it all together.

I got there to see them demo the last brick. The 4 sledges are being retired in my office so that they can further revel in their conquer of "The Pig" and not seek a fate of being lost in a rubble pile and thrown away.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for your troubles Pez.

Looking good Red!!

Honorable discharge for the hammers, I like it.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Does this not fall upon others? I would think this is the point of an inspection prior to the buying. If they are going to argue that is was known and hidden because the property manager supposedly knew, then I would think it would be on them for not disclosing that to you.
> 
> - ToddJB


I signed a document saying there were no water issues in the basement, which I had no idea there was. This all started in February…supposedly they went after the property manager first, but I have no idea what actually happened with that.

Kelvin, I'm going to talk to a lawyer soon, I need to first find one who can help me, and then wait until I have the document so I know what they're actually saying. I'm really worried about paying more for a lawyer than the whole deal would cost to just pay them. Suing the property manager, on top of being sued by the new property owner, for a few thousand bucks worth of cash seems like a losing battle. I'm tempted to offer a settlement right off the bat. Here's some cash, you can never bring this up again. Dunno. I'm skeered.

Stef, guys killed it. They pull it out 1-2 bricks at a time? Seems like you could cause a lot of damage with stray bricks going everywhere.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, id be tempted to throw them $500 and be done with it Pez.

Yup, 1-2 bricks at a time. They had 4 guys up top. 2 demoing and loading the buckets, 2 dropping and returning buckets via rope and pulley. 4 guys on the low roof hauling the buckets to the bobcat and one guy on ground duty making sure no one entered or exited the building below where we were working. It looked like a well oiled machine out there, it was pretty awesome to watch.

We were super worried about stray bricks and even a partial collapse of the chimney. It was in awful shape, worst ive ever seen. We mandated that the units below were evacuated for the week out of concern. In the end it all worked out pretty well. Im just waiting for the call when the owners decide to remove the rest of the chimney after the engineer evaluates it tomorrow.


----------



## Pezking7p

Does that mean they decided against the "restoration"?


----------



## jmartel

Red, how big is your garage? It looks quite a bit bigger than my almost 2 car.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, so far that's the case. The pricing came in around $250k lol.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!

edit: man 13 replies just since I opened this a little bit ago! 
Dan that sucks…. I agree too such a waste of everyone's time like Red was saying…


----------



## chrisstef

... and then you show up and everything stops. Good job 7. Thread killer.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Red, how big is your garage? It looks quite a bit bigger than my almost 2 car.
> 
> - jmartel


Red's garage sits in the center of a fold in the space-time continuum. Distance has no meaning there.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmarts always curious about another mans size.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> ^Ha! Sledges and buckets, fuggin nice.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yea…hand tools prove themselves once again.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My shop is 22',x 24'. House was built in the 70s…. before the time of not-quite-two-car garage's.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ... and then you show up and everything stops. Good job 7. Thread killer.- chrisstef


 - Right??!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's just more of Red's trick photography.


----------



## theoldfart

Just a matter of perspective, from down where Red sits everything looks bigger!


----------



## Tugboater78

Reds shop is a tardis


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yes, but it's a nice tardis!


----------



## DaddyZ

Proof


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl @ Red's Tardis Shop.

Total thread killer!


----------



## August

Happy birthday 7


----------



## chrisstef

Dungeon style.


----------



## Airframer

You have moved now, you have interwebz and cable now.. enough pussing around.. build a proper workbench for fux sakes!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Gotta fund the electrical first brah. Now stop interrupting me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, love the chair and magnalamp. I need a shop stool something fierce.

I don't care how many times I do it, I will always overfill a taco/burrito. They just can't fit as much meat as I think.


----------



## Airframer

Stef never has that problem. He can fit quite a bit more meat than you would think.


----------



## chrisstef

Dibs on tagging that as a sig ^. Omg thats the funniest isht ive read in a while.


----------



## chrisstef

And dude i know your old lady is brazilian but if that aint the story of 7footer and his 5 foot wife ill be damned.


----------



## bhog

When she needs more meat, she calls me for a carne asada burrito loco.


----------



## bhog

Tried posting pics 5 times. Anybody else having prob?


----------



## 489tad

No problem here. Not my cat.


----------



## TheFridge

Somebody else was born on sept 17 1981?

I knew god couldn't put so much manliness into one person on that date.


----------



## DanKrager

Prolly can't post meat pics, Hog. 
DanK


----------



## Hammerthumb

Your b-day Fridge? Happy birthday!

Pez - I got tired of not having a bench stool (or shop log) so I just finished mine.



















Think I got carried away on the French polish.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks bud.

Paul, if it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing. So says the navy seals and I wouldn't argue with them.

Edit: looks sweet, always wanted to try French Polish, but it's hard to polish the turds I make.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah. It wasn't my intention, but I didn't like the way the shellac layed down out of the gun. Thought I would smooth it out with a pad. One thing led to another..


----------



## jmartel

And officially finished. Added hardware and waxed the finish tonight.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Really nice Jmart! A week ahead of schedule?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hope your not leaving the cats in there!


----------



## jmartel

3 days ahead of schedule. But, ahead of schedule, so it counts.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice to be on time. You had that and the box swap. Are you in the saw swap? Or would that be overload? Lots of nice work!


----------



## jmartel

No saw swap, unfortunately. I will likely be buying a saw kit from ErikF though and making myself either a crosscut saw or a tenon saw this winter though. Just need to make a bunch of tool storage and table saw station this fall first.

I got a lot of projects planned this winter.

Box is coming along very nicely for the swap. Veneer work is going quite well.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wish I had your energy. Projects been a little slow for me. Although I have an AC unit in my shop, it just gets too hot in the summer.

Annual fishing trip coming mid October. Skykomish river for some silvers. Guess I'll cool off then.


----------



## jmartel

What part of the river? I'm assuming more in the mountains and away from where it meets up with the Snohomish?

It's too nice to spend every weekend in the shop here in the summer. The winter rainy season is perfect for knocking out a ton of projects.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ok, my shop has weird freaking critters in it. A pair of huge millipedes, a black praying mantis, hundreds of the bouncy crickets, a wolf spider stalking the crickets, and THIS thing. Wtf is it??? About 2.5 inches long. Looks like it hunts something for food.



















Also, my tablesaw is sick. I crosscut a few boards. Switched to the router side and routed a few things, when I turned the table saw on the next time it made a horrible vibration. Belt, pulleys, blade/arbor all turn free, nothing caught that I can see or rubbing. But when I switch it on, it spins up nicely for a split second and then the noise starts and the belt and motor hop around like they're sticking on something. Blew out the motor and pulley cover, too. Sounds like something is rubbing or jammed, or like a bearing crapped out. Any thoughts?


----------



## Airframer

No clue what that thing is but I can say it wouldn't live long enough to be studied that is for sure!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Actually it's close to the Snohomish. We do go up river a ways though.

Dan - don't know about the bug. Pretty ugly though. What kind of saw you got?


----------



## ToddJB

Take the belt off the the saw and see if the motor does it by itself


----------



## Pezking7p

I can't find any info on this bug yet.

Paul, it's a delta contractor saw. I googled for a vibration in table saws and found that it may be a broken link in my belt, I have the red rubber chain kind. Think that might be it? Something might have gotten caught up in the belt after my routing. Cutoff or something.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah. Try what Todd says.


----------



## Pezking7p

Believe it or not, that is a mole cricket. Apparently very rarely seen. They shape their burrows into perfectly shaped exponential horns so their chirps are amplified, like a trumpet.

Todd, didn't see your reply before. I should have checked more but I was already late to get inside. Mrs pez was asleep and I think upset when I cam inside.


----------



## lateralus819

Pez- That bug is a mole cricket. Go to google images. CREEPY!!!


----------



## widdle

Red..Bust out a cutlist for stef…It's go time..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I already sent Stef a leg vise screw. I refuse to spoon feed him Anymore! lol. Ol Stefy knows I gots nuthin but love. 
Wish I lived closer. I could knock out a sub panel and some plugs for him a couple hours. Case 'o beer.

Pez is reminding my how much I hate the insects in the south. In college, I remember stopping at the gas station with a half tank left, just so I could clean my dang windshield.


----------



## Airframer

I think we all need reminding that he was at one point actually building this thing…










And if that isn't enough motivation… here are the immortal words given to him by our very own Lys..

*Stef, don't be a vag. Through tenons. They're hoss. I wish that I possessed the scrotitude to attempt it when I built my bench.

Another thing, my bench is too pretty. Really. I couldn't help myself at this time but don't use it as a benchmark (pun intended).

So make those trough tenons before lamination. They do not have to be perfect and seamless. They just need to provide lateral stability to the top.

So quit flapping your labia and just start.*

The labia… it's a flappin' again..


----------



## john2005

Well if that don't motivate him, not sure much else can. Good job Coach!


----------



## Airframer

I feel like we should be doing one of those starving kid charity commercials or something for poor little baby Stef. Look at him.. you know what he is thinking? No it's not "This new workmate looks great!" The poor kid is thinking "This is it? This is the epic bench you have been talking about my entire life? You mean when you die this is all I get? Is that what a labia sounds like?"










Saving up for electrical.. what a crock. I see an extension cord in that pic… Plug it into something and get going.


----------



## bhog

stef = excuses. Beginning to think he's a groupie too.

Trying again. Epic milling session 
Nope still no pic post. Keeps saying application error and that rails application failed to start properly.

I wonder if it's an iOS issue?


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not sure why he needs electricity - his bench will be made from only hand tools, right?


----------



## chrisstef

You've done lost your mind if you think im wrestling those puppies by hand tools. Im dumb but I aint stupid. I had to unplug my condensation pump to run that magnifying lamp last night. Its one of the 2 outlets in the basement lol.

Edit- Hog, groupie, sook it.


----------



## theoldfart

^ so now I'm dumb? Watch it young pup, I'll throw my depends at ya! Hand cut tenons and mortises. Just cuz they don't exactly fit yet don't mean 'nuttin


----------



## chrisstef

Ha. Youre not dumb buddy, maybe a little simple but not dumb. The joinery will be done by hand but planing and resawing will most certainly be done with the power tools.

Ive almost finished up a 22" atkins panel saw. Just need to put a little bit of finish on the handle and we're good to go. There was some very nice beech underneath the orange paint. Gotta meet the cable installer today so im hoping that I can sneak an hour of uninterrupted time in the shop to polish her off.

I also won a couple of saws off the bay last night. 26" Disston miter saw and a 16" disston backsaw with the misspelling on the spine. "Disston and Snos"


----------



## theoldfart

Ok, I'll buy off on simple. I did get some mancard points to a couple of 7' rips and a preliminary top flattening wth #'s 7&8


----------



## AnthonyReed

Groupie?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sold the ol' Jet Jointer/planer machine this morning. Adios. A guy's coming to buy the rest of my Jet clamps tomorrow.

I feel a lumber run coming on.


----------



## ToddJB

> and a 16" disston backsaw with the misspelling on the spine. "Disston and Snos"
> 
> - chrisstef


I always wonder how this sort of thing happens. Did they really individually stamp each letter. I would have presumed they had the whole thing on a stamp.



> A guy s coming to buy the rest of my Jet clamps tomorrow.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


They were bad enough to not keep around for those just encase moments?


----------



## chrisstef

Reading into it a little bit it seems like they die stamped the spines and ended up with a mirror image of what was supposed to be sons. They ran multiple lines so it ended up being over looked a lot. Supposedly its not that big of an anomaly but cool enough in my book to warrant a couple of buck out of my pocket.

Mo' walnut Rojo?


----------



## Tugboater78

Damn the reminder to start post about Chrisstef starting on his bench makes me wanna try to make through tenons. I have to do them by hand cause I can't xcut on tablesaw anything longer than 4' unless I cut out a wall of my building.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> They were bad enough to not keep around for those just encase moments?
> 
> - ToddJB


I saw menards had Jorgys on sale, that pushed me over the edge. For what I can get out of the Jets, it'll be an even swap. 
btw, Cripe distributing has a new website:
http://www.cripedistributing.com/
But after shipping, the menards price is pretty close.

Stef- I need a bunch of different stuff. Mor 8/4 w. oak for the outdoor furniture. Some figured maple for a teacup shelf for the wifey. And….Paul has some extra wide curly oak boards I'm thinking of snagging for a dresser for my girls. We'll see how far my money goes.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, groupie, poser, wannabe, et al. Whatever, they're all appropriate .


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Tony, groupie, poser, wannabe, et al. Whatever, they re all appropriate .
> - theoldfart


 Thanks Kev. The cool kid has a variant on the word that he is not kicking down, I am gonna sexually harass him via text till he hips me to the term.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, you gonna give it up for him? Go back and watch Alice's Restaurant for the true meaning of groupie!


----------



## walden

I guess I'm simple too. I built my bench my hand. Took four months, but it was worth it. Put your back into it Stef!


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Tony, you gonna give it up for him? Go back and watch Alice's Restaurant for the true meaning of groupie!- theoldfart


 Hog is sweet on me Kev. He is all about being t-bagged; he will get worked up and give me the info without me having to put out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Walden=Masochist.

btw, I have no qualms about selling the Jet clamps, because I have gotten them to work fine….after much fussing. I couldn't sell something defective in good conscience. I'd just as soon have all jorgys now. I's sure my OCD has influenced.


----------



## walden

> Walden=Masochist.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Haha. Maybe. I have to admit, by the time I finished it, I needed some time away from the shop. I think it was like three weeks before I started on the leg vise and sliding deadman.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Course I'm goofin. I'm doing more with hand tools that I ever thought I would.

I've learned, once you develop enough skill with hand tools to make enjoyable and somewhat efficient…...it's nice to leave the music on and keep working away.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't use a machine for my music when working in the shop - only hand instrumentation. ^ Poser.


----------



## Pezking7p

I used lots of power tools to build my bench….still took me four months. Lol.


----------



## walden

> ^Course I m goofin. I m doing more with hand tools that I ever thought I would.
> 
> I ve learned, once you develop enough skill with hand tools to make enjoyable and somewhat efficient…...it s nice to leave the music on and keep working away.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I completely agree. My only weak spot is the initial roughing out of the boards to get them ready for the jointer plane. It just takes too long using the scrub plane and then the stanley #5. My hope is that the Veritas plane solves this problem. At this point, I am faster with hand tools than power tools. (The workbench was my first project back in the day.)


----------



## walden

Throw back Thursday! A couple years ago I took a dovetail class with the king of woodworking - Roy Underhill. He was an amazing teacher!










I also headed up to Maine and learned how to build cedar strip kayaks.










Also, this is what my workbench started as - slabs of tree with bark still attached!


----------



## 7Footer

Fridge it was me, we're 1 day apart, mine was the 16th, and yeah 1981… Happy B-Day man!

Cool pics Walden! That's crazy you milled those slabs down by hand, sounds like some good exercise, your bench is awesome.

Stef down in his interrogation room, get some spark down there and some wood on the walls!

I haven't developed my hand tool skills yet to have 'that moment' like the first time I got a plane iron super sharp, that feeling of figuring something out, I just need to practice! 
And wow Red that website has some pretty smokin' prices on the clamps, I've never seen those paralled clamps that cheap around here.

Got a new TV for the shop, and it's a smart TV, now I can use OMFB during shop time! (my phone doesn't work well in my basement). And the wifey picked me up the Rockler quick release end vice -that thing is effing massive-Now I guess I've gotta build a proper bench too!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohh…..nice little journey Walden.

Building this lathe stand is very typical of my build routine now. Power tools first- I do all the milling and sometimes joinery that I don't want to do by hand. I don't mind this part, I relish the efficiency of a power jointer and planer.

Then, I can kick on the tunes (sometimes I hire a private violinist), and bust out the hand tools…..my favorite part.


----------



## JayT

> Then, I can kick on the tunes (sometimes I hire a private violinist), and bust out the hand tools…..my favorite part.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Paying one of your kids a candy bar to practice their violin for school doesn't count, Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

More pics from the tardis. 


















I have no idea what kind of wood this dowel is….but it looks cool.

Off to friggin work again.


----------



## walden

I have to admit, not ALL of the bench was done by hand. After cutting out the main pieces, I ran them over a power jointer as they were all kinds of warped. Once the rough dimensioning was done though, the rest was all done by hand, including final dimensioning. Enough to make me wonder if it was worth it. Ha.

It's looking good Red!


----------



## 7Footer

Ooh Red dats nice…. Do you drawbore those? Glue or no?


----------



## JayT

Clean work, Red. Stef needs to take notes.


----------



## jmartel

Stef needs to get working. I only really use one outlet in my garage. 2 outlets is plenty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No drawbore. I glue, clamp tight, drill, glue dowel and smash it. Makes me feel good.

This is playing in the background:

"Just victims of the in-house drive-by
They say jump, you say how high"


----------



## bhog

Asking for dick pics is getting old Tony. No I'm not gonna send ya any.


----------



## TheFridge

I will


----------



## theoldfart

^ We're talking Richard Nixon, right?


----------



## Pezking7p

Little old school ratm. Daddy like. Listened to my first rage song in 94. My friends older sister had a mix cd with rage, korn, and some other harder music. But the korn and the rage stuck out.


----------



## 7Footer

another TBT pic, this was what my shop looked like about 5 years ago….. crazy!
-btw, that beer pong table right there with "Big Kuntry King" on it was by far the gayest table I've ever made, and happen to be the only one that ever couldn't come up with the money to pay and then dodged out on me, so I actually still have it, lol, I need to use the unpainted side of plywood for scrap or something….









Here's one that's fairly recent, but still shows the change, maybe I'll snap another one from the same angle as the top pic…


----------



## ToddJB

Is this a funky push stick? And what happened to the rug?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Have we ever had a conversation about how much we hate being on hold? I have read through almost 200 posts of 3 different threads and still the elevator music keeps coming!!!!!


----------



## 7Footer

No it's two push sticks 'touching toes' if you will…. I think thats one of those 3d sphere photos so there's a couple goofs in it, like the arm on the mitre saw and the huge wooden lamp on the left wall.


----------



## Pezking7p

Makes me sincerely regret not taking photos of my shop before the retrofit started. It was just an outbuilding with a dirt floor.

Edit: this is the best I got. Here's the trench I ran for the electrical to the shop. Trencher died with just 10 feet left to go around the corner down to the house). The last 10 feet took me 6 hours with a pickaxe.









Also, in the spirit of Tony's photographs, here are a few from the top of tokyo tower that I found in the process of looking for shop pics.

Looking down through the glass floor:









Mt. Fuji:


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Asking for dick pics is getting old Tony. No I m not gonna send ya any. - bhog


 You mean other than the unsolicited ones you send? Cool, okay I'll stop asking right after you tell me about groupies and how/why they are swimming in your brain pan.

Yeah, where is the carpet 7'? And the cat, does he still get high?

Friggin' nice pics Dan.


----------



## Pezking7p

Groupies: this is what you call it when everyone in a group of friends has slept with each other and spread herpes to the whole group.

Groupies.


----------



## ToddJB

> Have we ever had a conversation about how much we hate being on hold? I have read through almost 200 posts of 3 different threads and still the elevator music keeps coming!!!!!
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I hate hold music, but I'll take it any day, if it eventually gets me where I need to go, over a computer making me answer a 1000 question to only lead me to the wrong person, who puts me on hold to get the right person and then get disconnected in the transfer.

Year and Half ago:



















Fairly Current:


----------



## 7Footer

lawl, oh yeah the carpet…. I believe I still have it, I think it's rolled up in the storage downstairs… Honestly I should have burned that thing years ago, it's been covered in more filth than you can imagine, I bought it my freshman year in college from one of those roadside carpet stands… Stella (the cat) never really got stoned, she didn't mind being around it but didn't enjoy having smoke blown towards her. She just turned 10 on 4th of July, was the only survivor from her litter of a dog attack, I rescued her when she was 6 months old, she's a good cat but never been real active.










Cool pics indeed Dan.

Edit: Wow Todd, some nice progress!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd your shop is tits.

That cat is as high as Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta catch after 8 for that kinda buzz.

Cables installed. A 5 hour endeavor for those guys but they did a great job. Much better than the hacks that were here last.

Atkins rip saw is also complete. A lil wax and shes fit to be tested.


----------



## JayT

> Atkins rip saw is also complete. A lil wax and shes fit to be tested.
> 
> - chrisstef


You know, I bet a great test for that saw would be cutting tenon cheeks on some workbench leges.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## walden

Looks good Stef!


----------



## lateralus819

Did my first hinge mortise by hand tonight. Argh. Not too bad but it was fun.

I was going to leave the 1/16" ledge…but took it off..

Makes me realize how much i need a router plane, a good marking gauge and knife..


----------



## walden

> Did my first hinge mortise by hand tonight. Argh. Not too bad but it was fun.
> 
> I was going to leave the 1/16" ledge…but took it off..
> 
> Makes me realize how much i need a router plane, a good marking gauge and knife..
> 
> - lateralus819


If you are into hand tools, a router plane can do that job no problem and with more accuracy than a power router. If you are more into the power tools, then no worries.


----------



## lateralus819

I don't own a router plane. I was actually starting to rig up a jig to do it with a route, but opted for a shoulder plane and a chisel.

I love doing things with hand tools more than power. A lot more peaceful.

I told my wife i want a Veritas router. Maybe i can get a marking gauge too.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh em gi , just got back from a 1hr session on beginner level cardio/strengthening with a local MMA trainer. I thought, other than my back problems, that I was in pretty decent shape. I am sadly realizing that, though I am better than some in the class, I am not in as good a shape as I thought. Also that my back is stronger already.

Tomorrow is upper body workout on some Roubo legs with some Jacks and maybe some heft and hubris.


----------



## RPhillips

Got a new-to-me No.7 Jointer. Can't wait to make me some shavings.

Got her soaking in some Evapo-Rust. Probably didn't even need too…not much rust there, but it did look like it have been coated with Poly or something so I said screw it, why not. Also going to do my other two planes too when I get done.

Which leads me to ask, how long do you guys usually soak in Evapo-Rust?


----------



## RPhillips

*Stef* Who needs electricity? Hand tools and a few candles, what else do you need?


----------



## lateralus819

Rob- 24 hours is usually enough. Careful though it can get sticky once dried. Try and remove all of it if possible.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Center portion of the shop building seeing action tonight.


----------



## Pezking7p

What's going on there, mr smitty?

5 weeks, 16 face frames, 33 doors/drawers, 75 hours. Finally assembled, sanded and ready for paint. It's time to get serious about cabinet building. Been putting in a couple hours a night during the week. Need to keep it going. Build boxes, attach face frames, fit doors, then I'm good to go. Lawl.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that sounds insane, good on you for the serious cabinetmaking chops. I'm green, wish I could.

I'm making dust.


----------



## walden

Glad to have you back Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's today's accomplishment (took a day off):



















I've done four different kinds of wainscoting, never with MDF before. So much friggin' dust…


----------



## 7Footer

Saw is lookin tits Stef.

Lookin good there Smitty…

Todd - here ya go:









Did a quick little moving of a couple machines, I need it too, my shop is getting too full, but I'd rather have this than the setup I had 5 years ago!


















Gonna buy a wall mount for the new TV though so I can tilt it down so it isn't glaring off the shop lights…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That wainscoting looks sharp Smitster.

Enjoyed the before and after shop pics.

And, I'm glad Stef takes it so well when we bust on him…..because some of these posts are friggin hilarious


----------



## chrisstef

The world needs a heel Red. 

BTW - I found your high school hoops pic on the web:









Just like Mike bro. Just. Like. Mike.


----------



## Pezking7p

Wainscoting looks awesome smitty. You did all that in a day?

7' I feel like a good rearranging helps figure out the best configuration. One day I'll get mine set so I can have a planer out without having to rearrange my whole shop to accommodate infeed/outfeed.

Need to prep for meetings from now until 9:30, then it's meetings until 4:00. Woof.


----------



## August

Even my Dog cuts dove tail


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, fellas, yep it was all yesterday. Today's challenge is to finish the cap on the half wall so that it carries around the rest of the dining room. It's not a Red-sized room, but enough work yesterday that I'm feeling sore this morning.


----------



## ToddJB

> Center portion of the shop building seeing action tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty, are you holding out on us? All we ever see is your wooded floor wonderland. What is this space?


----------



## theoldfart

^ The inner sanctum or the Bat Cave


----------



## chrisstef

Solitary Confinement for power tools.


----------



## theoldfart

^


----------



## bhog

Did you bevel the pieces Smitt?
Loving the shop pics guys. 7 I was surprised by your shop man, killer set up. You sir are not a groupie.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The light source at the front, right side of that pic is the shop. It's roughly a third of the building. The center third is mostly wood storage, with the table saw too. Way left is misc. 'junk' and other random stuff, but also the (rarely used) lathe and Craftsman bandsaw.

Stef's not far off. Maybe the 'outer sanctum?'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

B, I did not. Butt'd and glued and pin-nailed. Tried the bevel for an hour, several cuts, too hard to force myself into…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Made myself a mallet. Hard maple and black walnut. As a basic model, it came out fine. Now, to make a better one for the next mallet swap.


----------



## ToddJB

TP? You must have some wicked cliff hangers to wipe your butt with that, Tim. I hope sanded really well - a splinter would suck.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> TP? You must have some wicked cliff hangers to wipe your butt with that, Tim. I hope sanded really well - a splinter would suck.
> 
> - ToddJB


Well, the ability to crap nails and stuff like that makes it a lot easier…a little splinter won't bother a real man. But yes, I did sand it smooth in case one of you sissies gets your hands on it.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like I'll be picking up a hold heet glue pot for $35. Considering they normally cost $135 new, I'll take it.


----------



## ToddJB

For hide glue, jmart? I've heard it's better for veneers, but do you know why?


----------



## Pezking7p

Retarded question: isn't there a better, modern option for venering other than hide glue? Maybe a psa? What is the final thickness of dried hide glue under veneer? I would think you could apply a psa tape to the veneer, and then squeegee with a spritz of solvent to get out bubbles. There are cross linking adhesives that would never slip or give way to solvents, if that was a concern.


----------



## Tugboater78

Jealous of all you guys and your shop space, one day perhaps I will have some room. Finally got an electrician to stop and consult me on upgrading my 100A service in the house to 200A, ill be buying the supplies this weekend and hopefully installing over the next week. This opens the ability to run real service out to shop instead of xcord.

Fiancee kids want me to build a yard is after seeing Steve marine built a while back, maybe that can be my shop.


----------



## jmartel

> For hide glue, jmart? I ve heard it s better for veneers, but do you know why?
> 
> - ToddJB





> Retarded question: isn t there a better, modern option for venering other than hide glue? Maybe a psa? What is the final thickness of dried hide glue under veneer? I would think you could apply a psa tape to the veneer, and then squeegee with a spritz of solvent to get out bubbles. There are cross linking adhesives that would never slip or give way to solvents, if that was a concern.
> 
> - Pezking7p


After discussing it with shipwright, I believe that there are definite advantages to using hide glue. If you get a glue-up wrong, you can reactivate it with an iron and fix it. My PVA glues wouldn't do that. That's reason enough for me, because it would mean that I won't have to re-do all the veneer work from a bad glue-up. That's happened a few times now to me.

Plus, you can hammer veneer with it before putting it in cauls so you can be sure before it goes into the press that everything works correctly.

As far as I know, the modern stuff isn't better than hide glue.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks guys, yeah just in the past year especially my shop has began looking like a real shop, it needs a good douche, but I love my space. Gonna be weird having to move it up to the garage in a couple months, not sure how I feel about it.

I really need to make an effort to finish off a couple of shop projects and build a couple new ones. I need a stand for my jointer, and get it tuned up, I want to make a stand for my planer just to have storage below it (same with the jointer) because those stands take up such a big footprint. I need to finish the drawers off on that my workstation and beef up the worktop. I need a new bench for my sanding apparatuses, a mitre saw bench… Fugg, the list goes on and on!

Justin - also my biggest problem is electrical, I have a 100 amp box too, and other than the real major appliances on the top section, almost every other space has a dual circuit and most are in use, I need a 200 amp badly, especially for the shop, the whole thing is on one circuit. Get a 200 amp box put in in a couple of months though.

Oh man I almost forgot about this, so I just got those blades sharpened, and I put the 12" back on my cheap HF p.o.s. mitre saw, and something was giving me troubles with the blade guard, I couldn't get it to move smoothly, and I was running out of time so I just made a couple cuts with no guard on it. Holy crap, never will I do that again, I've got to get that guard back on asap, I was super careful but just being that close to a wide open razor sharp blade made me real uncomfortable.


----------



## Tugboater78

How bout the front right leg? Kinda purty aint she? If you like em iron stained and with highlights.


----------



## JayT

^ That has some nice character, Justin. Glad you are using it as a front leg and not hiding it in the back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- did I miss something as to why you need to move your shop?

Today's the last of seven consecutive 12+ hour evening shifts. Good news is, I've reach my cap on hours according to Fed Regs…..so now I get 3 days off;-)

I wish I had more before shots of my shop too. Here's one in '09









That's Dawson and the neighbor kid. These days, Dawson is almost a foot taller than the neighbor kid…. who is 4 years his senior. Lawl.


----------



## Mosquito

And… this is why I wanted to use hide glue. That and it's easier to fix my screw ups/the spots where the veneer bubbled up…

Strategically removed some strips of veneer from my computer case


----------



## Pezking7p

I wish I knew more about hide glue and veneering. Everything I know I learned by watching a wood wrights shop about it. It didn't look like fun to work with the glue.

If you "catch the veneering bug", does that mean you have a veneerial disease?


----------



## Mosquito

not a venereal disease, rather a venerable disease lol

It's not too bad, once you get the hang of it. My first few pieces weren't so good, but I think I've got it more figured out now. I've decided I had the glue mixed too thick for veneer at first. I started making it thinner and it worked much better. It's not too bad to work with, I don't think. Doesn't smell the greatest, though lol


----------



## ToddJB

J, that makes a lot of sense to me. Thanks.

Tug, I love the character.

Mos, are you making a design change?


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, nope. That was always the intent since I started. Well, essentially. I had originally planned on making the vertical stripe, that goes over the top panel as well, right down the middle instead of offset, but liked offset more.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great. That miter is super clean. What did you use to cut it?


----------



## Mosquito

A sharpie line and Tin snips lol I cleaned it up with a piece of sand paper stuck to a scrap piece of 2×4


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I can't imagine it smells too great, considering it's the end result of the phrase "horse in a glue factory".


----------



## 7Footer

Dang Red, 12 straight days with 12 hour evening shifts…. Ouch man. Enjoy those 3 much needed days off, that is a brutal stretch.

I'll be moving it because we are going to remodel our entire basement over the winter, it makes more sense for the future and selling the house to turn the shop into a bedroom, we are contemplating actually turning the basement into separate living quarters, it has everything you need and would be really easy to make a small kitchen downstairs. Sucks because I like almost everything about the shop, aside from the electrical (which would be an easy fix if Red was my neighbor, frankly it would be a pretty easy fix if I just bucked up and did it, the ceilings are all exposed now and it's not hard to access the box that is up in the garage), but man the temperature is almost perfect year around, 60's in the winter and 70's in the summer, no matter what the temp is outside. My basement is 1300 sq. feet though, so it's going to be a HUGE remodel. This is what it lays out like:


----------



## jmartel

Your basement is almost as big as my house. I've got a 1600 sqft house.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah my house is good size, it's a lot of work though, especially since it was all original. If I can dig out some pics of what my kitchen used to look like I'll share them, you guys would get a kick out of it. Built in 1964, one owner, and allllllll original, aside from a new oil furnace and tank (which sucks because oil is effing spendy). Since I've remodeled the master bedroom, master bath, kitchen and a quick paint job and new electrical outlets in the spare bedroom… The thing is that my wife and I are having our 'official wedding' next summer and like 10 people from Brasil are coming here, so I've got to have that basement all done June. Should be doable, because I'll have a friend who is a fugging master at anything related to building, and I love working with him and learning, but he's mainly going to do the plumbing and electrical. Then him and I will hang the drywall and put the first coat of mud on, then hire mexicans to finish the mud, texture and possibly paint.


----------



## walden

7 - That place is a mansion compared to my place. 

I like hide glue. Besides the benefits jmart mentioned, hide glue also pulls the joint together as it dries. To keep the mess down. I fill the glue pot with water and then make the glue in a plastic container (think round ketchup bottle) and then set the plastic container in the water. Keeps the glue hot, you can apply it like any other glue, and you can refrigerate the unused glue for next time. No messy clean up.


----------



## ToddJB

Hey is the buddy helping you the same one who did your fence? I hope so.

Also, what's 'official wedding' mean?


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, no that dude is cut-off.

Ha! It's no mansion but it's a quite a bit of house for the wife and I. Only 2650 sq. feet plus the garage.

Official wedding - I'm good with things now, but you know how most women want their big day to be their dream come true. When we got married we had a small ceremony with only a couple of my best friends and immediate family at my parents house, so now that she's finally out of school and things are a little less crazy we are going to have a big bash. It was actually suppose to happen this year but we had to push it back one more year because it was too crazy with graduation, her NCLEX test, and our money situation, things are looking up now. 10 Brazilians in the house at once is going to be interesting though.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! Just came across this, which is awesome.


----------



## Mosquito

> I like hide glue. Besides the benefits jmart mentioned, hide glue also pulls the joint together as it dries. To keep the mess down. I fill the glue pot with water and then make the glue in a plastic container (think round ketchup bottle) and then set the plastic container in the water. Keeps the glue hot, you can apply it like any other glue, and you can refrigerate the unused glue for next time. No messy clean up.
> 
> - walden


I've got some liquid hide glue (old brown glue) that I'll use for more of the joinery stuff, I think. I mix my hide glue in Ball jars and use those in the glue pot filled with water. Then cover and into the fridge with left over glue. The lid gets sucked down when it cools off too, so you get that fresh jar seal crack every time lol

For hammer veneering, I'm not sure a bottle would be any better, as I'll need a brush to spread it out anyway. Not a bad idea for joinery though. I might make a batch like that for joinery stuff though, if I don't need extra open time (/not using the old brown glue)


----------



## ToddJB

7 and Jmart, if either of you are looking for an awesome old RAS here's a good'en for $20

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=153361

It's the same model I built into my bench.


----------



## 7Footer

Had to create an account to see the post Todd… awaiting approval from the admins.


----------



## jmartel

I don't have the space, and frankly I don't see a need for a RAS. Same reason why I see no need to buy a miter saw. Thanks for the heads up just the same though.


----------



## ToddJB

7, it's in Portland


----------



## ToddJB

Same guy is also selling this for $200










More deets here:" http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=11613":http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=11613


----------



## Tugboater78

I have an old craftsman RAS that I have no room for myself, currently stuff in a corner of my 5ft basement collecting dust.


----------



## JayT

The DeWalt RAS is a quality one for sure, but kinda hard to justify for most. That Boice Crane bandsaw however …..

If it was anywhere near me, I'd be all over it.

Edit: Todd, did you happen to notice who was selling those? Frank Howarth. He's got a monster Powermatic planer and 8in Powermatic jointer for sale, as well.


----------



## ToddJB

7 was mentioning building a miter station, I built my RAS into the same bench as my miter saw so it really doesn't take up any room that I wasn't already going to dedicate to the other. And man it's so nice to have something just dialed into a perfect 90 for quick cuts.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap, it's that Frank Howarth guy selling them…. He lives like 5 minutes from me, I've been dying to get a tour of that guys shop, it's amazing.. A good friend of mine has been looking for one of those RAS's like that, he'd put it to good use too, god for $20 bones though how can you say no!... Thanks Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah man.

By the way, lemme freak, literally had my laughing out loud at work. I got some looks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey look!!! I found another of Red's baby pictures in the bottom of the drawer!!!!


----------



## lysdexic

I received a package at WORK today. I am totally stoked.


----------



## woodcox

Plow plane lys?
Edit: shooting plane?


----------



## lysdexic

Yep. #51.


----------



## lateralus819

Is the 51 the only plane that comes in a wooden box?


----------



## lysdexic

To my knowledge


----------



## theoldfart

Musta scared your patients! When will we see action shots B?


----------



## ShaneA

No wonder it costs so dang much, it is all about the packaging.


----------



## widdle

Wow nice work smitty…Although i did the exact same wainscott in half a day with my stanley sweetheart # 489mdfcuttinghandsaw…


----------



## chrisstef

LN work delivery = boner factory aka hogs house.


----------



## ToddJB

Walk into a consultation with the 51 and shooting board, "So we're gonna need to shave that spur off of your phalange"


----------



## lysdexic

Imagine if your urologist did that.


----------



## lysdexic

Of course Stef's urologist would use one of these…


----------



## chrisstef

I dont even have a retort for that. Well played scotty.


----------



## DurocShark

> Of course Stef s urologist would use one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


Shoot, I want one of those!


----------



## DanKrager

Hey, BRK sold his plane? 
DanK


----------



## CL810

Snap!


----------



## theoldfart

^ ^^ oh yea


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not much finish progress today. Took a big board and made it three smaller boards, that's about it. And I didn't take pictures to post, so maybe that didn't even happen. Oh, well. Tomorrow is another day. Still had a fun time in the shop.


----------



## woodcox

Some day they will all be red n orange. I don't remember sending that much cash to China. Seriously took way longer than anticipated but it's DONE and mo betta!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Very nice. Nothin wrong with those HF f-clamps. I don't plan on replacing those.

I can't believe Lysdexic didn't go home and post some pics. I wanted to see the unveiling of his little package.

Rather anticlimactic I'd say.


----------



## chrisstef

His wife's been sayin that same thing forever Red. Poor gal. Show us the inside of your box Scott. Come on. Please.


----------



## RPhillips

Going today to pick up a sheet of Baltic Birch for a Utility Fence project for my TS. Pretty much will be duplicating the one from Fine Woodworking with the toggle clamps on the back side.

Anyone have a old shoulder/rebate plane they are looking to get rid of? need something to address all these tenons that I will be doing on my bench build.


----------



## chrisstef

Any recommendations on concrete paint fellas? Gotta run the lowes for some crap and wanted to check prices on paint for the shop. It would be applied to poured foundation walls. They appear pretty dry. I hear the dry lock stuff is like painting with TB3.

Nice rack woodcox.


----------



## Pezking7p

Woodcox, rack looks awesome. I have clamp envy.

Rob, I don't have a shoulder plane, but I used my rabbet block plane for all my tenon fitting. Worked a real treat and cheaper than a new shoulder plane. On a side note, I spent a long time worrying about tenon shoulders on my bench but since I did the last dry fit I haven't gotten down on the floor to look at the shoulders even once. A sharp chisel would probably get you close enough. But I do love my rabbet block plane.

Off to the wood store to buy plywood for cabinet boxes. I'm actually really nervous about making the boxes. We have decided to wait to paint the cabinets until they are installed.


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, that might be a good idea to wait to paint, but I think you could put on all the prime coats and leave the last coat till installed. Easier to clean up after installation, and not quite so much damaging final finish.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## 489tad

Stef I had good luck with Behr porch and concrete paint. Used it a couple of times with good results. Sprayed the walls with a Wagner and rolled the floors.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- are you gonna use seal coat? I used some knockoff of that stuff. It's thick and has to be rolled. But it fills all the little holes and can be followed up by just about any latex.

Rob- I would recommend a rabbet or skew block plane. I wish knew of cheaper options for these, but I don't. Even the vintage are spendy. Time fore your first LN ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Im not real sure if i need to seal it Red. Not real sure if its a good idea either. The basement is below grade so any moisture that gets behind it is going to bubble. I dont need it to look amazing i just need it to stick and brighten it up. Ive got almost 1000 square to paint down there. Lookin for speed and low cost.

Ill look into the Behr stuff Dan. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yesterday's boards are today's ledge piece. Original 1×12 eastern white pine from the attic space when we bought the house. Old growth, counted 90 rings, making it a live tree as early as 1770. Love that.










Now the profile under the ledge…


----------



## lysdexic

*Be checkin" this!*

http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/594660967

These were my goals…..

1. Get in shape
2. Make it to the starting line uninjured
3. Finish
4. Finish without walking
5. Not shat my pants
6. Finish in under 2 hours

Folks ask me what my next goal is, but I really dont have one. At 49 yo and 200 lbs I dont think a full marathon is a good idea.

Off to take a nap…..


----------



## lysdexic

Stef speaks the truth concerning my wife.

Stef - think hardwood floors

Smitty - How does 90 rings = 1770?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Atta boy Scotty. That's a pretty darn good speed for a 1/2. Running sure will get a guy in shape.

I see Stef. My shop is cinder block, so the sealcoat helped a lot. I used glidden to save some cash on the paint. I think any of them will work fine if you prime first.

edit- and definitely semi-gloss…...durability, and you want the light to reflect in a cave.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks Rojo. Training for one of these things takes a lot of time and effort. It is not so much the time but the effort. When you get done with these long distance runs - you are zapped. At least I am. it is the main reason I haven't accomplished crap it the shop for the past 6 months.

Rob- Rojo's recommendation for a block rabbet plane is spot on. I really like mine (same as Red's) for trimming tenons.


----------



## Pezking7p

Another day in pez's shop:










Had to give them the hot shot because they're on my shelf .


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats scotty! I do wish you poo'd your pants though. I thought about hardwood then figured out the price. Not in zee budget lol.

Lookin tooight Smit.

Eff that Pez.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty- I hear ya. A little bit of running has already dinged my shop time. Hoping to find a balance, maybe you can too. Maybe you don't have to keep running halfs. Do some 5 or 10ks with your kids. Or just run enough to enjoy being in shape and eating more of what you want.

Rob- if you can't swing the LN now, you can just use a regular block plane on the cheek, and pare into the shoulder with a chisel.

I showed the wife "Lemme Freak." She says, "Men are so weird." Lawl.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

1890-90-30 rings to the heartwood that I didn't have in the board. It's a WAG, YMMV.

Edit: and my sincerest CONGRATS on the Run, Yo. Well done, indeed.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats, Scotty. An achievement indeed.

Red, my wife had a very similar reaction. "I know that was suppose to be funny, but you pretty much agree with him, don't you?"


----------



## bhog

Trying again. 
Started on some wall shelves the other day.

I dunno, but I still can't post pics. Only change is ios8.

Fail^ 
Can't even post a link to my fb?


----------



## August

> Stef- are you gonna use seal coat? I used some knockoff of that stuff. It s thick and has to be rolled. But it fills all the little holes and can be followed up by just about any latex.
> 
> Rob- I would recommend a rabbet or skew block plane. I wish knew of cheaper options for these, but I don t. Even the vintage are spendy. Time fore your first LN ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


LOL red

Rob what Red recommended is very slippery slope be carefull LOL


----------



## theoldfart

Way to go Yo, we won't discuss my last competitive ride, abysmal !

Rob, another vote for a skew rabbit, I have a Sweetheart 140 and it's my go-to block.


----------



## Airframer

Stuff and Thangs goin' on here..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Who knew a mini bench would be so cute.

I bet you guys wish you could have seen the new teenage mutant ninja turtles movie today.


----------



## lysdexic

Well, I thought I'd break this bitch out but I can't figure out how to get it out of the box. There is a board in the way.


----------



## chrisstef

Id definitely get the sawzall.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Or watch the vid, get a good chub goin…..and unlock the puzzle at the end.


----------



## Pezking7p

Had a few fiascos with crappy screws and a broken counter sink bit. But got er done.

Pantry door:



















Sure was nice to have An honest to goodness bench to work on the rounded end:


----------



## Airframer

Do THAT with a regular face vise! Nice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bust that box with a hammer, Yo. Big Bubbles, No Troubles.

Dan, excellent work with the bench on that build. Star awarded for 'Best Saturday Use of a Leg Vise.'

Surround profile work done. Now to fill nail holes, then prime. The ledge pieces will be removed, stained and finished to match window trim per the Boss.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang fine work, gentlemen.


----------



## lysdexic

Pez - good on you getting your daughter involved.

Smitty - that's a nice job my man. And at the risk of sounding paternal, I'm proud of ya.

BTW - I told my wife about the " best use of a leg vise on a Saturday night" to challenge her. Didn't work. :^(


----------



## 489tad

Full day, take my daughter to volunteer at the miracle league. Coach my sons soccer team to a 4-1 loss in the rain. He scored one for us and one for the other team. MVP. Scraped and painted jump poles at the barn. There's nothing else on my list but some shop time later. Beer now.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lawl, wife is appreciative of your comment.

I wrote a bunch of stuff that didn't get posted, so I'll just say great job, everybody!

Scotty did you get you plane out yet or need to brainstorm over a few more beers first?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

MDF planes, BTW


----------



## lysdexic

Well, after I applied digital pressure along the vertical vector the packing board lifted right out :^)

No matter cuz this plane is going back. Turns out that Lie - Neilsen joinery is pretty gappy ( like Stef's arse).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Tease. Just show it to me already.

Smitty- meaning to tell ya, I've edge painted mdf before, and it's not a big deal. Just have to prime lightly, sand, and possibly prime again. Weird to say mdf has "pores."


----------



## Airframer

Going back? Is something wrong with it other than a couple gaps in the packaging?


----------



## theoldfart

BYo, send it to me since I live up north i'll make sure they get it (someday)!


----------



## lysdexic

Eric - hell no. Nothing wrong with it a'tall. Regardless, if the packaging is crap - I don't want it. Therefore, I am going to send it to Sir Kevin.

Aged flatus - starting Wednesday go stand by your mailbox and wait for it. If it is not there in another week, keep waiting.


----------



## Pezking7p

What a tease! We want shavings, sir!

A) had the best burger of my life for dinner. Ham, Swiss cheese, spicy pickles, and garlic aioli.

2) when I got home, there was a car flipped over in the ditch in front of my house. Lights still on. I jump out of my car, jump up on the car to see if anyone's inside, but it's empty. Just then a car full of Mexicans who live next door drive up and ask what happened, it's someone they know. I tell them I just there and no ones in the car. First thing they say: "don't call anyone! It's uhhhh, it's his moms car and he's not supposed to be driving it." Riiiight, I'm not calling anyone, don't worry.

We we get a flashlight and traipse through the brush/field next door to make sure he wasn't thrown. They find out he's at their house and ok. They're now trying to flip this huge bronco back over and get it out of the ditch. Fricken weird.

I live at the end of a dead end country road with 5 houses total. I swear more weird ass ******************** has happened in the last year I've lived here than the previous 30 years of residence elsewhere.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wife: My friend wants me to go to a movie.
Me: uh huh. 
Wife: Well, I feel bad because you only got like 4 hours of sleep. 
Me: I don't care. Just lemme freak.


----------



## lysdexic

Traipse - I don't think I have ever seen that word in print.


----------



## ToddJB

^ ha. I hope that worked.

Dan, that makes for an interesting night.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Traipse - I don t think I have ever seen that word in print.
> 
> - lysdexic


Read more books without pictures….shows up in them all the time.

I think I'll traipse on off to bed now.


----------



## Airframer

> Read more books without pictures….shows up in them all the time.
> 
> I think I ll traipse on off to bed now.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


But… without pictures… how are you supposed to know what the book is about?


----------



## August

I did the update in my iPhone now I can't post pic anybody know what's wrong?


----------



## Pezking7p

iOS 8 has messed up everyone's life, auggie. Hopefully lumberjocks will fix it soon.


----------



## lysdexic

> Read more books without pictures….shows up in them all the time.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Pffft - that's crazy talk. Like, who does that?


----------



## ShaneA

They have books without pictures? Sounds lame


----------



## August

Thanks Dan
Damn i knew I should not did the update oh well


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> iOS 8 has messed up everyone s life, auggie. Hopefully lumberjocks will fix it soon.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Every time my android updates… it jacks up. Makes me feel better that apples update aren't much better.

Last night a guy I went to engineer school with stalled on the hill ahead of my train. Instead of getting off and midnight, got off at 430am. That dude's a terrible engineer. I wanted to punt him in his over-sized Peter Griffin lookin' head.

That's my vent. I blame the beer.


----------



## Pezking7p

How do you avoid stalling?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lotta factors…. like not following the next train too close, so you can get a good run at it. And using your sanders and throttle appropriately so you don't spin out.


----------



## john2005

And here I thought all you guys did was blow a whistle at crossings…;p


----------



## theoldfart

BYo, I'm waiting.

Red, had to wait for a helper?


----------



## RPhillips

> And here I thought all you guys did was blow a whistle at crossings…;p
> 
> - john2005


^ lol what he said!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev, Ya, we were the helper. Had to cut our locomotives away from our train and push him.

John- since I run across the pancake that is Nebraska, blowin the whistle and attempting to keep the blood flowing in my arse is most of it. Only spicy part of our run is within 30 miles of the Missourri river. Gets a little hilly.

My job is so routine, I forget it can be fun. On a good morning, I'll pull across the Missourri river bridge and sunup:








-
....and belt out the window, "GOOD MORNIN AMERICA, HOW ARE YA?" ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

^ great choice Red. Someday I'lll post some pics of his place up the road, ever heard of Alices Restaurant? They even have a VW hippy micro bus out front and have awesome concerts.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Never heard of it Kev. Post it up some time.


----------



## theoldfart

^ uh, your kidding me right?


----------



## theoldfart

^^ please tell me your kidding, otherwise I'm really frickin' old!

Think " 8×10 color glossy photos with circles and arrows and an explanation on the back" ..........


----------



## theoldfart

^^^ just a link


----------



## Airframer

Not too old Kev.. We listen to that every Thanksgiving  . Red is just an uncultured swine…


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Eric, I'm relieved. We drove by it a couple of weeks ago, VW was still in front.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, water putty. Primer and paint today in this room. New wood floor in the center, acclimating.


----------



## theoldfart

Watcha putting down Smitty?


----------



## theoldfart

A really good interview with Carl Bilderback on the LAP blog


----------



## Pezking7p

Oh I know Alice's Restaurant. Love that style of music.

Smitty you're tearing it up this weekend. What kinda floor is it?

Mini shop douche this morning to make way for 14 sheets of plywood. I ended up breaking them down on the table saw and everything went well. Hopefully get them cut to size today. Travelling tomorrow and Tuesday so I won't get to finish them until next weekend.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Dan. I hate handling sheet goods, so I suck at it…

Here's the floor:










Solid oak, pre-finished.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, going to look very elegant with the wall treatment. Do you own a smoking jacket? Some brandy perhaps? and a cigar (Cuban of course)


----------



## ToddJB

I prefer port with my Cubans


----------



## john2005

> I prefer port with my Cubans
> 
> - ToddJB


Was that just tellin us, or givin Smitty a heads up on what to stock?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- of course I know the song. I just didn't know there was an actual restaurant. Hence the pics request. But ya, all of this music is well before I was born. 

Smitty- you'll have to let us know if you like the hand scraped flooring. I've been debating on hand scraped flooring verses regular for 2 years now. I'll be putting in some sort of hickory this winter.


----------



## theoldfart

Yep, restaurant(church), Officer Obie, it was all based on real stuff.


----------



## Tugboater78

Dry fitting a 200 amp breaker box, conduit, meter box, weather on the house… what a pain by oneself…

But looking forward to possibility of finishing electric in the house and running a dedicated circuit/sub panel out to the shop soon.

The 100A box in the house was too full.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Elegant is not something we have in this house, so it'll be a fun change from the flowered wallpaper of the last couple decades.










Tug, sounds like a great improvement, especially over the long term.


----------



## theoldfart

So what's the fuss about sheet goods?









Making a shelf in the truck for a cedar chest we're taking to my daughter in CA.


----------



## RPhillips

*Red*, I had scraped hard wood floors that I put down in my last house. I loved the look. The flooring was called Tobacco Road by Virginia Mill Works, sold through Lumber Liquidators. The planks were around 6" and were made from acacia, seemed to me to be some pretty hard stuff, but boy was it pretty.

Too bad I left for Indy only months after laying it. Never got to really enjoy it.


----------



## DurocShark

There's a ReStore near me that has a mountain of that tobacco colored hand scraped wood flooring for $5 a box. Not oak, and in 18" lengths, but still looked really good. If I wasn't renting… Sigh.

They also had a W..something 12" table saw for $150.


----------



## lan04

awesome shops !!!!


----------



## CL810

> I prefer port with my Cubans
> 
> - ToddJB


+10. Daughter just came home from Europe for a visit and brought some Cubans. Good stuff.


----------



## ShaneA

Sorry for the crappy Kindle pics. I now have all cabinets constructed. Putting 2nd coat of oil on them. This project has taken lots of time to this point. Prolly should have just bought some. Sometimes being a cheap skate is difficult.


----------



## RPhillips

Those cabinets look sweet! Nice work


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe so Shane but the work is yours alone and it really stands out. Wonderful cabinets.


----------



## CL810

Shane those cabinets look real nice!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Shane. Also, just cut bowe all ready.


----------



## Airframer

> +10. Daughter just came home from Europe for a visit and brought some Cubans. Good stuff.
> 
> - CL810


So many places one could go with this post… must resist urge….

F it.. 7's wife came home with some Brazilians and he got nothing out of it.. sounds like your Daughter is having better luck.


----------



## Airframer

Ghetto milling going on today…



















This Crapsman DP is a better buy than I had originally thought. Powered right through 2 3/4" holes in 2 hand wheels.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lookin good Shane. When you're done with those, wanna help me with mine?

AF, you should definitely try the flax seed oil on those handles. Really does a great job protecting them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Righteous cabinet- making and wheel-drilling going on. I'm still painting…










I'll start a blog soon to get this persistent job off Stef's shop thread.


----------



## ShaneA

Do we get a "before" shot Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Room is 10' wide, 13' deep.


----------



## ajshobby

Finally after a busy summer I am back in the shop. My 3 year old daughter has even been spending time with daddy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Nice shop AJ.

Here's what mine looks like Sunday evening….when I don't have to work Monday;-)









"and if I had a pony, I'd ride up on my boat" playin.


----------



## Pezking7p

One day I'll have a pretty shop like you guys. Red I think your joinery bench looks really impressive in your shop. Kinda hoity toity.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, but I counter the hoity toity with a big can of Foster's on my outfeed table.

That's Australian…..for beer.


----------



## Airframer

If you were to offer an Aussie a Fosters he would throat punch you and ask you to get him a real beer. Just to clarify.


----------



## bhog

Looks good Smitt.

Shops look good too guys.

That's prob the only legs up action red has seen in a long time. Shoulda grabbed a mickeys for street cred, just saying.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, room is looking great. Is your oldest wearing a shirt that is too inappropriate for this thread?

Aussie's don't even have Fosters its Canadian. They also can't throw another shrimp on the barbie, cause they only have prawn.

Heading back out for more climbing wall work.


----------



## lysdexic

I am having trouble with photo uploads but I got the #51 dialed in.

I added a "capture" rail.


----------



## woodcox

AF, you should definitely try the flax seed oil on those handles. Really does a great job protecting them.

- Pezking7p
[/QUOTE]
Chickey nugget-n-corn dog grease will patina them nicely as well


----------



## Mosquito

That is some good stuff Scotty! Damn it now I want one again… I had just gotten over that too lol


----------



## jmartel

Finally caught up with everything in here.

Saturday was a good wedding. Lots of beer, and good beer at that. None of that cheap stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That s prob the only legs up action red has seen in a long time. Shoulda grabbed a mickeys for street cred, just saying.
> 
> - bhog


Hey, don't you worry 'bout my freak. And I just had a Mickey's the other night sittin on the back porch of a motel. Thuggin it. Mixin it up.


----------



## lysdexic

> Smitty, room is looking great. Is your oldest wearing a shirt that is too inappropriate for this thread?
> 
> - ToddJB


+1


----------



## 489tad

I made a little project from FWW compound angle dovetails. I'll glue it and finish it another night. I needed something to catch bottle caps. The pile on the floor is just getting rediculous. I'll post the finish catcher later this week. It was a fun little project. I only screwed up one pin.


----------



## 489tad

Oh that 51 looks nice.


----------



## john2005

Scotty you get whatever is after "you suck".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Nice Dan. I'd like to try some compound DTs.

I still say Scotty is compensating for something with that big plane.


----------



## ajshobby

Also have Mondays off else I'd have been in bed hours ago.










Just finishing up a corner shelf from the Paul Sellars videos. Trying to get in touch with my hand tool skills.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The shirt had a [insert something clever here] on it, yep.

Can't believe I couldn't find a better pic of the room, but that was it.

Nice #51, Yo. And Dan, sweet CDTs! Someday I'd like to try that.


----------



## lysdexic

Compensate? I'm trying.

Dan, bold move and noble cause.

AJS - nice shop.

Shane - impressive work on the cabinets. You probably said as much earlier in the summer when I wasn't paying attention, but what are they for?


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty- so "clever" that it was inappropriate for THIS thread? That's saying something.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, nice job on the compound DT's. I haven't tried them yet, still working on large bench DT's !


----------



## KelvinGrove

Monday…Dang it.

OK..So….

Saturday night the wife and I go out an do something we don't usually do. We BOTH got hammered and ended up taking a cab home.

Now we have a taxi hidden in the garage and have to figure out how to return it without getting caught.

Suggestions?


----------



## lysdexic

^ Gawd, I hope that story is true!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

I got a guy KG. He does odd jobs but he aint cheap. Or you can call winston wolfe.

Last one in existence Tony? All sun and salt beaten. I like it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations on the run Yo, well done.

Groupie… finally I see.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> - AnthonyReed


This is what is wrong with this country. We took out all the phone booths. Now, Superman has no place to change. What do you expect???


----------



## jmartel

Just found some photos from the wedding on my phone that I don't remember taking. Apparently I blacked out for a good portion of the night. Good times.


----------



## chrisstef

You were the guy in sunglasses inside weren't you jmart?


----------



## jmartel

No, I left my sunglasses off that night.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice work Smitty. Cabinets look great too shane.

Kevin breaking down sheet goods by hand! No wonder you are in such good shape at your age!

AF where do you pick up those hand wheels?

Wifey and I took a little mini vacay to central Oregon, Bend… I love this town, would live here in a heartbeat if it were closer to Portland. So much fun stuff to do. We rented SUP boards yesterday and floated the river, friggin awesome, now I want one.


----------



## chrisstef

I bet you were out doing yoga on the sup boards. Probably a sheen from the petrulli oil in the water around you. Hippy.


----------



## theoldfart

"At my age" young pup!

Bend, home of hip ***********************************. Some outstanding restaurants there.


----------



## jmartel

I'll be spending a weekend on the coast of Southern Oregon in a few weeks. Should be nice to get away for a little while. This fall is super busy.

Haven't been to Bend yet, but I hear nothing but great things.


----------



## theoldfart

I'd much rather be in Bend I the winter. Mt Batchelor is supposed to have great skiing, both in bounds and out if bounds. Need to practice my tele moves!


----------



## bhog

7 I'm surprised you let my burrito loco ref pass the other day without a friggin peep bro. I meant to say something the other day but forgot. You are a gay.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog loves the carnitos.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wonder if Stef got any painting done this weekend….


----------



## chrisstef

I sure didn't but I might go grab the paint in a little bit. I did replace all the knobs and pulls in the kitchen along with around 40 brass faceplates in the house. Someone loved them some brass. Switch plates, lighting, knobs, pulls, fireplace surround, faucets, door handles. Mix in some marble and the house would look like it came straight from the godfather.


----------



## jmartel

I may try to get up to Whistler for some skiing this winter. We'll see. I also don't want to pay for it if I still suck at skiing, so we may stay closer to home and go to Snoqualme or Crystal.


----------



## theoldfart

JM, backcountry costs nothing!


----------



## ToddJB

Main framing up. Need to do the bracing which will also be shelving. The close wall is 15 degree, the far wall is 30 degree.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## theoldfart

JM, backcountry costs nothing!


----------



## ToddJB

Me phone is log jammin'


----------



## JayT

Todd, I'd be glad to come over to help build your wall/cave if you'll get this climber to be there to test it out for you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a hell of a thing Todd; fun seeing it come together.


----------



## jmartel

> JM, backcountry costs nothing!
> 
> - theoldfart


The medical bills that would result from me backcountry skiing will cost quite a bit.

The ski and snowboard show here in Seattle gives you a free lift ticket to a few places (with restrictions) with your $15 ticket purchase to the show, so I will at least get a free lift ticket to Crystal this year again. You also get $10 to liftopedia. That's what we did last year, and spent $120ish on a room for the night.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- can't blame you on the brass….I don't care for it either.

Jay- guy at the local tool repair shop was blabbin about how stanley bought out DeWalt, and now Dewalt's quality has taken a dive. Heard anything about that?


----------



## bhog

Jizz markie you a tight wad?


----------



## chrisstef

5 gallons of concrete and stucco paint purchased. Over / Under at 2.5 weeks on me actually accomplishing any painting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Put me down for $5 / Over.


----------



## Pezking7p

I've got a fiver on under.

Jmart has a 5 year plan to be out of debt, yo. Ski trips add up. Just ask my wife, the queen of weekend vacations that cost $1000/ea.

If not brass, what else? I'm doing my kitchen in oil rubbed bronze. That way at least something in my house is rubbed.


----------



## Airframer

What is the over/under spread? My money is on Over..


----------



## Pezking7p

On a side note, AF you gotta change your avatar. I can't tell you and Stef apart anymore.

Thanks,
Pez


----------



## chrisstef

We did the oil rubbed for all the knobs and pulls. The existing receptacles and switches were all dark almond so we just went with that for the face plates. It toned things down quite a bit. I think the wife would have rather had all white but the work that would go into changing out all the switches and receptacles was just too much for the return on that time invested.


----------



## jmartel

I prefer the term frugal. But, yes, I tend to be tight on money at least for now. Keep in mind though, that I'm paying off loans as well as saving up for a vacation that will cost the same amount as a new Ford Focus.

I do buy nice things though, with the expectation that it will last longer.

I'm an engineer. I run the numbers constantly. I probably have a spreadsheet for everything. I've got one that is used for vacation time and is currently showing hours for the next 2 1/2 years, and subtracting expected vacation time to be taken for the same time period.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I m an engineer. I run the numbers constantly. I probably have a spreadsheet for everything. I ve got one that is used for vacation time and is currently showing hours for the next 2 1/2 years, and subtracting expected vacation time to be taken for the same time period.
> 
> - jmartel


The boy even has a spread sheet he tracks all of his spread sheets on….


----------



## JayT

> Jay- guy at the local tool repair shop was blabbin about how stanley bought out DeWalt, and now Dewalt s quality has taken a dive. Heard anything about that?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I haven't seen it with DeWalt, yet. There has definitely been a lowering of quality of Porter Cable. Stanley is trying keep DeWalt as the premium brand, with Black & Decker as the entry-level/homeowner line and relegate PC to a step up line between the other two. What I have seen with the DeWalt line is that they have been introducing quite a few "promo" tools. Best example is the $99 20V cordless drill that was all over Black Friday ads last year. Well, the other 20V compact DeWalt drill sells for $249. How much to you suppose had to be cheapened up in the innards to get the price point down that far? There are a quite a few other similar examples, as well. I wonder if that is what the repair guy is seeing-people buy the promo tools thinking that they got a great deal, but not thinking about the manufacturing compromises that had to be made.

Here is my personal opinion of the major tool brands at the moment. Keep in mind that this is generalities of overall lines. Every company has certain areas they excel over all the others and an area or two they lag behind. Each company is also stronger in different areas of the country, so this is based on what I see in the Great Plains/Midwest market.

*Milwaukee* is currently the most innovative and seems to lead in introducing new technology, overall. They know their main market is tradesmen, and target those users. That results in a lot of specialty tools, but most of the line crosses over to general use. They also are right at the top in quality, along with ….

*Bosch*, who is the "steady as she goes" company. Never seems to lead or follow in most areas, but makes good quality mainstream stuff.

*DeWalt* is the leader in promotion, if not in tools. They are late to market in quite a few areas (i.e. last major company to introduce a line of 12V compact lithium tools) but always seem to find a good method to promote their stuff. I've felt for quite a while their quality is a tick below the other two.

Then there is *Makita*, who I'm not sure what they are any more. For examples see the cordless stick vac, jobsite fan, and cordless electric bicycle. (Only available in Europe currently) I'm sure this is due to ownership that is more familiar with Japanese mega-conglomerates that have many, many divisions, but IMHO they are trying to branch out too much and are in danger of losing the American market. They've also hurt themselves by changing sales strategies multiple times over the last few years. I'm told Makita has a much stronger presence on the West Coast, but don't know for sure.

*Ridgid* is carried along by the might of Home Depot. They are are HD's house professional brand and overall seem to be in the same vein as Bosch. Nothing fancy, but solid overall. They are actually owned by TTI, which also owns Milwaukee, but HD is the sole seller of the brand. Biggest issue is that if you don't have a HD nearby, support is non-existent. Many stores can get you a spare battery for your Milwaukee, Bosch, or DeWalt, but only HD can support the Ridgid.

Now, this is cyclical and will change. In the 90's, Makita was extremely innovative and the dominant force, especially in cordless. 10-15 years ago, Milwaukee had hit a real low in quality and sales, but has since bounced back. Who knows what the companies will look like ten years from now, but let's just say I'm not betting on DeWalt. Stanley's track record is very clear. Accountants run that company and they will cut expenses any way they can. The company will show a good profit to keep investors buying stock, but I'm expecting the quality of the tools to trend down as the cost cutting moves take effect.

Sorry, that's a lot more than you asked, but it all ties together.


----------



## jmartel

Oh man. There's a Northfield 16" jointer on craigslist. Anyone got $4500 I can borrow?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> On a side note, AF you gotta change your avatar. I can t tell you and Stef apart anymore.
> Thanks,
> Pez


 +1


----------



## walden

JayT - Thanks for the low down on the brands. I do love Milwaukee tools. I've owned several over the years. I currently have one of the last Magnum 1/2 inch corded drills they made in the US. That thing could rip the face off a bulldog! Tons of power. It's also the only power tool I have now.

My bet on Stef is three weeks and two sideways glances at the workbench lumber.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol walden. Sad part is that the lumber isn't even at my own house yet. Im sure my FIL is getting pissed about it clogging up his shed. And im also sure my mahogany is twisting up as we speak.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jay- very interesting rundown. I pretty much agree. My last purchase was a milwaukee….and I'm glad I went that way route.

Even with a 3 day weekend, I only got about 3 hours in the shop. Lathe stand is just about done. Need to button it up though. There's a couple commissions I've been putting off….now they're beatin down my door.


----------



## Pezking7p

Interesting about the diff brands, jt. I think I bought the $89 drill, except I paid $140 for it. Based on the info available I couldn't tell that there was any difference between the $250 and the $150 except that the former had a much larger battery and a metal chuck grip. No mention of different motor specs or different innards. The cheaper version has metal guts, I can hear them, but maybe they are smaller? Anyway the batteries are about 2/3 the cost of those setups anyway.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, nice overhang on the walls, you can test them with JayT's testing device! Don'r ferget da krashPad.


----------



## Tugboater78

Good to read a run down of the brands.. I have had Dewalt cordless drills and other things for some time, but have been eyeballing the Bosch drills as a replacement. My newest DW drill I bought, to eventually replace my oldest well worn one, started smoking this weekend while cutting a hole in my wall to run some conduit through. Been wondering if it will outlive my old one..

Switching brands is something I been holding off due to having another set of batteries and chargers to keep track of.


----------



## Airframer

> On a side note, AF you gotta change your avatar. I can t tell you and Stef apart anymore.
> Thanks,
> Pez
> 
> +1
> 
> - AnthonyReed


There ya bastas… Aint no way we will ever have a similar avatar now…


----------



## DurocShark

I've always had B&D 12v drills. At this warehouse, we have some cheapie Ryobi 7.2v unit as well. The B&D's are cheap and have lasted years for me, even after the magic smoke comes out of the motor (something about driving 4" screws into redwood it doesn't like). However, I was visiting another warehouse and they had a 20v P-C drill. I love the feel. The build quality feels FAR superior to either the B&D and the Ryobi. And it was cheap… $124 on Amazon for the dual battery kit with charger.

I've used it a little bit and am very happy!


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! Hog I gotta be honest, I completely missed your 'burrito loco' comment… Gonna have to go back and read the posts more in depth. This morning when I looked at the thread there were 180+ replies and I just skimmed through them…. When i get a minute I'll go back and look. I did catch AF's poke at me having multiple brazilians in my house and getting nothing out of it, lol. You silly facks.


----------



## bhog

I'll re cap for you 7. When your wife wants more meat she calls me for a carne asada burrito loco.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

Stef, bench building is an ease. This one took me about 15 minutes. Just 7 sheets of 3/4" ply, and some wavering saw horses.


----------



## RPhillips

I bought the DeWalt 20v Brushless Drill/Driver Combo back sometime right after Christmas last year and couldn't be happier.

I hadn't owned a DeWalt drill since they first came out with cordless drills back around '92. I always went with Bosch and Milwalkee as they seemed to last fairly well in the work place. My last home purchase was a Hitachi, and it was a good drill, still works fine, just heavy.


----------



## Slyy

3811 posts behind!!!! I'm not gonna even try! But I'm sure I'd lawl right through 'em!

Good old Don Broussard made me realize I hadn't actually stopped in to say hi in for freakig ever!!! In still alive, between school and paying for school (and life's other bills) I'm "workin" 7+ days a week right now and just have not had time for almost the last 2 months for anything but those two overpowering forces!

Got a soft spot for you all (and it's not near, on or in an orifice so don't even try) and hate not getting to hang out here lately PEACE my boooiiiieeeezzz (and gals)!


----------



## ToddJB

Hi Jake. Welcome.


----------



## 489tad

Todd with the Park Truing Stand!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I miss ol Jakey. Buckethead too. That dude's hilarious.


----------



## Tugboater78

I've decided that I am going to need some card scrapers, would someone kindly point me to the best bang for my weak American dollar?

If one could see what will eventually be the top of my workbench, you might understand my decision.. grain direction going everywhere!


----------



## TheFridge

I have some crown scrapers from amazon that have treated me well.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks Fridge, I knew I had seen some somewhere, ordered the 3 piece set and a burnished, used a gift card I'd been saving. Got prime so free quick shipping too.


----------



## DanKrager

Paint scrapers usually have quality blades, some having four cutting edges. They make a great "scrub plane" type scraper and are easily and quickly sharpened with a mill file. Big piles of gossamer shavings quickly made from any type of wood. The long handle and big knob make them very comfortable to use for long periods and they do well on cantankerous grain. I use these for heavy work primarily, but they can be finessed to finer work. Prefer the card scrapers you are considering for fine work.

If you are looking for a toothed surface on the bench, some paint scrapers (the four bladed ones) have two corrugated edges that will do the job pronto!
DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks Dan, I have one of thoseI use for glue squeeze out, but I have a few places ill have to fill with epoxy and wanna finesse that. Thanks for the heads up though, May try to convert my paint scraper for more chores.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Crown's probably the cheapest. LNs are only a couple bucks more. I like to recommend the LNs to people because they come with a burr…..so they feel what they're looking for.


----------



## DurocShark

> ^Crown s probably the cheapest. LNs are only a couple bucks more. I like to recommend the LNs to people because they come with a burr…..so they feel what they re looking for.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That's something to consider. I spent a LOT of time learning how to sharpen my scrapers because I'd never held one in my hand that was already set up properly. Trial and error and web searching and more trial and error.


----------



## john2005

Good rundown JT. Fits with what I know (not much). Makita does seem to have a stronger presence out here. That's what I run, but theyre entry line is easy to beat.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I ll re cap for you 7. When your wife wants more meat she calls me for a carne asada burrito loco.
> 
> - bhog


It would appear that the score is now BHog 10…. 7Footer ZZEEEEEEEEERRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KelvinGrove

Got to make a bit of saw dust last night. Working on a watch case for the middle son. Need a splining jig and spent most of my time on that.

By the way…a Perfect day here in the Scenic city…70, sunny, and blue sky.


----------



## Pezking7p

I have 4 hours to kill in riverhead, ny, or central Long Island area (flying out of islip). Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - This: http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/lgi/cas


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef if you're feeling lonely you could have just come right out and said so, rather than pointing me to your CL add.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. If I was that lonely I woulda just made my way down 95 and met ya in the airport bathroom Larry Craig style.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Pez - This: http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/lgi/cas
> - chrisstef


 I don't care what Hog says, you do phenomenal work and I appreciate it.


----------



## chrisstef

Just tryin to help a brother out. Airports can be taxing on the soul and im pretty sure Ms. Kiki can help out with that.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - got the saw file you sent. You should have put it in the cleavage, not under it!










I'll tape it back together. Won't matter, it's a small saw.


----------



## Tugboater78

> ^Crown s probably the cheapest. LNs are only a couple bucks more. I like to recommend the LNs to people because they come with a burr…..so they feel what they re looking for.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> That s something to consider. I spent a LOT of time learning how to sharpen my scrapers because I d never held one in my hand that was already set up properly. Trial and error and web searching and more trial and error.
> 
> - DurocShark


The Crowns are on the way, but have to ok with the missus on the LN, even at the good price. Seems I have some gifts coming in a few months?


----------



## chrisstef

Aww thats weak paul. One of the floppers must have shifted in transit. Ill send ya out another. I got a dozen left in that size.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Stef. This time wrap it in something more like this:


----------



## Tugboater78

That would be a nice wrap!


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be on the course tomorrow and i promise if i see something like that no way am i wrapping that up for you. Im keepin that sand bagger for me self.


----------



## Hammerthumb

True story. Last week this girl came in to my office to give out discount coupons for the new simulated driving range that just opened right behind my office. She is one of the assistants that will help you at the range. Her name is Crystal. Look up golowlv.com. Don't know how much it costs there yet, but I am sure it's well worth the money!


----------



## lysdexic

My sister's boy friend likes to leave chainsawed tree trunks in the driveway in hopes that i can use it. Must off the time not. They are a real pain in the ass.

However, I slabbed one up to hang on the wall for my wife to hang necklaces on. I ordered some cut nails for hangers.

Tonight I put in an embedded french cleat using a router the cut the bevel with chisels and a router plan. I got a chance to finally use this 5/64 ths mortise chile that purchased at the Woodwright's tool store.


----------



## ToddJB

Scotty, that embedded cleat is clean. Good work, Sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your work looks to be machined.

What is the deal with the bulbous tack hammer?


----------



## jmartel

And we have no hot water. The burner does not ignite. We have one of the newer ones with the electronic control panels and the heated metal bar rather than a pilot light.

I need to do some more troubleshooting to figure out what it is.


----------



## JayT

How old is the water heater, jmart?

Most of the models made right after the government required changes from about six or seven years ago have issues with the pilot assembly after a few years. Those affected about three years of production runs. The companies were not given enough time to properly test the new designs before the government required they be implemented. If it's not that old, a replacement pilot assembly should be covered under warranty and is easy to replace. The new assemblies work much better, as well, since the manufacturers have been able to do more testing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Many of the new water heaters have a CO sensor that shuts them down. If you have had a windy day or some other reason that it may have collected fumes, while running, in the water heater closet then that may be your issue. Just a thought.


----------



## jmartel

The house was built in 2008, so my guess is that's the year the water heater was built.

Tony, it shouldn't be a CO sensor. The code that it gave me was ignition failure, rather than gas/fume related (had the fume one once when I was using a bunch of finish with the door closed).


----------



## JayT

> The house was built in 2008, so my guess is that s the year the water heater was built.
> 
> - jmartel


Bingo. That is definitely one of the problem years. You might be out of warranty by now, but a new pilot assembly only runs about $40.


----------



## jmartel

Ok then. I'll probably give the company a call as well to confirm. Any idea on where to buy them? Just from the manufacturer?


----------



## jmartel

Just to clarify, the metal bar igniter does indeed function properly. It's only the burner that is not working.


----------



## 7Footer

Back to the grind…... Ugh. Even though I'd rather have more summer, there's finally some much needed rain coming down in PDX, hope that helps get the fires under control.

Go Low Girls…. yes please.

Soooo Hog, I couldn't think of a comeback to your burrito loco comment, I've been busy destroying for the last few days. My mind is all clear. I did tell her what you said though, she said my meat is more than satisfying, it's like having an unlimited supply of Chipotle burritos (in burrito terms). Been a while since I got some RH though.

Picture isn't great, it was pretty hazy from the fires, but one of the reasons I love Bend, this pic is from Pilot Butte, it's about 4100 feet, I think bend is at about 3600 or so. But on the left is Mt. Bachelor, the middle is Broken Top and the Three Sisters on the right, you can also see Mt. Jefferson, Mt. Hood, and several other smaller mountains. Good stuff.


----------



## JayT

Are you sure the thermopile is working 100% correctly? The heat from the thermopile actually produces a small electric current that is detected by the burner valve. If the thermopile is weak, it doesn't produce enough current and the valve will not open in order to prevent a gas buildup and possible explosion. That is the first place I would start with troubleshooting. It's rare that a burner assembly or valve fails, but does happen.

What brand is the water heater? You should be able to go to any retailer that stocks that brand to get parts.


----------



## jmartel

It's a Rheem water heater. The igniter heats up to where it's glowing as it should. I pulled the flame sensor and cleaned it with steel wool. The glass piece that holds open the lowest air vent is still intact and doing it's job. That's as far as I got with diagnosing everything last night.


----------



## JayT

In that case, you are past my internet diagnosis abilities. Two most common problems with water heater burners by far are the pilot assembly and not getting enough fresh air-which can have several causes.

A lot of older homes have the water heater in a small closet and the new burners need far more fresh air than the old ones. That shouldn't be an issue with a house built in '08. Make sure to take a shop vac and clean out all the burner area while you are at it, as well. If you've cleaned all the vents and the thermopile is functioning correctly, you've eliminated the problems that cause 95%+ of the failures.


----------



## August

well dont really know where to post this but here you go Lat


----------



## ToddJB

I am thankful we do not practice voodoo in our home.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

http://vid1325.photobucket.com/albums/u633/toddjb1/Video1_zps7d56c28d.mp4

I'm regretting having that Friday the 13th marathon with him over the weekend.


----------



## woodcox

^hillarious. Little Byo in training.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

August- looks pretty sweet. Can't wait.

Funny stuff Todd. Our youngest is obsessed with playdough.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jack's blood lust is up? Spider monkey slasher? I like where this is heading.


----------



## ToddJB

You can tell he's tormented by his urges… you can hear the remorse in his voice when it's over.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It makes it all the more gruesome.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Red….ever seen anything like this????


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, are you out of gas, or is it possible your gas regulator or lines are plugged? You can check the voltage on your thermopile to see if it's getting what it should, and your water heater manual should tell you what the voltages should be.

I have a direct vent space heater, which is effectively the same thing as a water heater. Last year it would light, run for about a minute or two, then gutter out. The gas tank was low, and it would get enough gas to keep the thermopile hot, as long as the igniter was on. After that, the temperature (and voltage) slowly dropped until the valve clicked shut. I was convinced I wasn't out of gas because the burner would run and light. However, because the gas regulator is only accurate at a given tank pressure, the gas supplied to the burner was too low and wouldn't sustain the flame. As soon as I filled up my tank, there were zero issues.

It sounds dumb, but check your gas tank/gas supply, and hook a voltmeter up to the thermopile/thermostat setup, and make sure it's doing what it's supposed to (again, your manual should give you appropriate ranges for the thermopile voltage with the thermostat "on" and thermostat "off").


----------



## Pezking7p

Anybody ever see that movie Dead Alive? Jack reminds me of that, for some reason.






Edit: apparently directed by Peter Jackson, lawl.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. My son reminds you of a zombie killing kung-fu priest? My job as a father is done.


----------



## ToddJB

> And we have no hot water. The burner does not ignite. We have one of the newer ones with the electronic control panels and the heated metal bar rather than a pilot light.
> 
> I need to do some more troubleshooting to figure out what it is.
> 
> - jmartel


Have you punched it? It works 1 out of 5 times for Stef and his band saw.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Have you punched it? It works 1 out of 5 times for Stef and his band saw.
> 
> - ToddJB


20% of the time, it works every time.



> Ha. My son reminds you of a zombie killing kung-fu priest? My job as a father is done.
> 
> - ToddJB


lawl it was the monkey comment, combined with the father/son thing going on in the video. The premise of the movie is that this guy is really a huge momma's boy, but she becomes a zombie (via monkey) and he has to confront/kill her in order to save the world and overcome his fear of his mother and being his own man.

Moral of the story is if you don't want your son to mutilate your face with a pair of scissors, you might want to let him fly free. Mmkay?


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, are you out of gas, or is it possible your gas regulator or lines are plugged? You can check the voltage on your thermopile to see if it s getting what it should, and your water heater manual should tell you what the voltages should be.
> 
> - Pezking7p


That's what the tech said over the phone when I called them. It's my next thing to check. I'll check voltages as well, but it seems like the issue is not getting gas to the burner.



> Have you punched it? It works 1 out of 5 times for Stef and his band saw.
> 
> - ToddJB


Actually, I did hit it with a hammer. Not very hard though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jmart…I found this How To video for you!






Or maybe, How NOT To…..


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - you know about this?

http://www.communitywoodshopla.com/


----------



## AnthonyReed

I did not know about that. Expensive but pretty cool none the less. The classes at the very least would be enjoyable. Thanks for the heads-up.

Were I really needing a bench and some guidance I'd pester Widdle till he let me come over. That dude is a sandbagger with all kinds of knowledge and skill. I just don't have the down/spare time to commit to it currently.


----------



## ToddJB

My wife was offended that I did not give her cred for the link. She found it - not sure why or where. Perhaps she's looking to move and needs a replacement woodworker.

We had a place similar in Denver that had all sorts of rad hobby stuff: woodworking, metal fab, glass blowing, CNC, 3D printers, tons of stuff, but it closed up shop this summer. It was pricey too, but I guess not pricey enough to keep the lights on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Mrs. Todd. It would be a great place for a hack like me to learn. Just having someone to ask "Hey am I doing this right?" goes a long way with my psyche.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, if she does move out here would you ask her to check out Silver Lake or Los Filez? I could use a connection in that neck of the woods.


----------



## ToddJB

Done


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are all kinds of cool. Thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Looked for the go low girls all day but found none. Opened up 2 under after 3. Finished 5 under which wasnt too bad for a tough narrow course. We birdied every par 5.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Beautiful.

Nice work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> My wife was offended that I did not give her cred for the link. She found it - not sure why or where. Perhaps she s looking to move and needs a replacement woodworker.
> 
> We had a place similar in Denver that had all sorts of rad hobby stuff: woodworking, metal fab, glass blowing, CNC, 3D printers, tons of stuff, but it closed up shop this summer. It was pricey too, but I guess not pricey enough to keep the lights on.
> 
> - ToddJB


So your wife is lurking the thread Todd?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^No. Monitoring his web browsing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

ps. that place listed "hand planers" in their tool list.


----------



## ToddJB

> So your wife is lurking the thread Todd?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


So yeah…. the thing about Public forums…. well, they're public. I don't have facebook, but I log onto hers from time to time to check in on folks. She apparently does the same. Don't you darling?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## lateralus819

Was unclamping a piece for my tool cabinet, must have hit it a little and watched it tumble 3 feet onto the floor and fall apart LOL. Can only imagine what my face looked like.

Re-glued it and screwed it this time.


----------



## ToddJB

> ps. that place listed "hand planers" in their tool list.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


What really are your expectations from a state that sued Lowes for inaccurate lumber measurements?



> Was unclamping a piece for my tool cabinet, must have hit it a little and watched it tumble 3 feet onto the floor and fall apart LOL. Can only imagine what my face looked like.
> 
> Re-glued it and screwed it this time.
> 
> - lateralus819


That sucks. No harm?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Have to come to Las Vegas for the Go Low Girls, Stef. Glad to hear you had a good round.










Conestoga Golf Course - Mesquite, NV

I birdied 3 of the par 5s last Saturday, but hurt my back in the process. Need the Go Low girl to work out the kinks!


----------



## lateralus819

Todd- NOPE! Its plywood so all it did was pull up the shoulder thats going to be covered. It splintered the whole ply layer away. Just added more glue and screwed it this time. I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO in incredible slow motion lmao.


----------



## Tugboater78

What I worked on today, almost ready to have 200A service jn the house. 100A box has had me short a few circuits for some time. And box in the basement was annoying.. moving it to main level of house.

No matter how I try to rotate pic it stays sideways… sigh


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't care what you guys say, I'm the best cutting board maker on all of LJs. Period.


----------



## TheFridge

I usually edit pics to sideways. Then edit back to right side up and it works on iphone4


----------



## BigRedKnothead

To make you feel better lat. this knot on the top edge of my saw till was not gnarly enough, but it didn't help when I dropped it off my bench


----------



## jmartel

How I feel right now.










Found someone online reporting the same symptoms as me and said they fixed it by replacing the igniter/sensor unit like you said, Jay. May give that a shot. It's only $40 or so.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a great shot 7'.

Hang in there Jmart.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Current project is a watch case. First attempt at a spline miter joint. Anyone want to offer tips on making the splines? I re-sawed a piece of black walnut but am having a lot of trouble getting the thickness right. (And using the wrong blade is not helping…need to order 3 tpi resaw blade).


----------



## ToddJB

Red does your cutting board have a kick stand?


----------



## Pezking7p

I think red made a blog post about splined miters.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No kickstand. Just a scrap prop to let the bottom dry.

Sorry, I was being a wisearse about how many cutting boards get posted as project. I'm a snob.


----------



## lysdexic

Yo snob.

Thanks for the kind words concerning my embedded cleat.

4 IPAs make the much more entertaining.

On a short business trip. Met a girl who makes me feel really special. She gave me her card if I want to call her.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## lysdexic

Stef- saw this and thought of you


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pollock and Warhol shat a baby.

Prior to that you took a selfie? Might you elaborate as to the origins of the girl?


----------



## lysdexic

Yep. A selfie. Rojo takes them all the time. So what?

The girl said hi to me in the casino. Said she specializes in stressed out gentlemen. Not sure what that means but I think she really likes me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Card carrying stress reliever… brave new world.

No need to be defensive, merely asking for clarification on the first photo. Using BRK as a litmus may lead to your demise.


----------



## RPhillips

Nice statue, but I prefer my art with a little less penis…


----------



## Airframer

> Nice statue, but I prefer my art with a little less penis…
> 
> - RPhillips


Like this?

http://kotaku.com/korean-spider-man-has-an-erection-pisses-people-off-1587407338


----------



## chrisstef

Eric - no desktop screen shots all right?

Scotty - im very flattered that upon the sight of a concrete dong and a set of dangling balls you thought of me. I honestly couldn't think of a better way to start my Thursday morning. Ill walk around the office with my head held high today.


----------



## theoldfart

Anything else held high?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Card carrying stress reliever… brave new world.
> 
> No need to be defensive, merely asking for clarification on the first photo. Using BRK as a litmus may lead to your demise.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


^Regretted lookin up the urban dictionary def of litmus.

Hehe. Ginger wrath. Funny thing about selfies, my 7 year old only recently showed me how to turn the camera thingy around in my phone. Any of the other shots, including my avatar, were taken by my kids.

I relate to TerryR with the bondo poses, it's nice to match a face with a name.


----------



## ToddJB

> I relate to TerryR with the bondo poses, it s nice to match a face with a name.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Like this, Red?


----------



## walden

^Haha! You had that same look on your face at tool drool Todd.


----------



## RPhillips

> Nice statue, but I prefer my art with a little less penis…
> 
> - RPhillips
> 
> Like this?
> 
> http://kotaku.com/korean-spider-man-has-an-erection-pisses-people-off-1587407338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Airframer


LMAO!


----------



## ToddJB

Speaking of which, remember that marking gauge I picked up? I was in Harbor Freight the other day and totally found the exact same one. Yep. I bought a used Harbor Freight marking gauge at a tool collectors convention for $12, when I could have bought it new for $9 with a 25% off coupon. #ToolFail


----------



## walden

Need some dovetail saw advice. I bought a LN and a Gramercy dovetail saw to test. After using both over the summer, I have decided to keep the LN and sell the Gramercy - mainly do to feel in the hand. They both do a great job, but the LN seems to fit my hand better.

My only complaint with the LN is that it is a bit grippy when starting the cut, which I know has to do with the rake angle of the teeth. Anyone else have this problem, and if so, did you change the rake angle to solve it?


----------



## chrisstef

If I remember correctly, Red had the same issue with their DT saw Walden. Ive read some of the same complaints elsewhere. Id bet if you change the first 30 teeth or so to a rake of around 10 degrees it would help out.


----------



## walden

> Speaking of which, remember that marking gauge I picked up? I was in Harbor Freight the other day and totally found the exact same one. Yep. I bought a used Harbor Freight marking gauge at a tool collectors convention for $12, when I could have bought it new for $9 with a 25% off coupon. #ToolFail
> 
> - ToddJB


That sucks. At least you only lost $3. I'd say you still came out ahead based on your other purchases though.


----------



## walden

> If I remember correctly, Red had the same issue with their DT saw Walden. Ive read some of the same complaints elsewhere. Id bet if you change the first 30 teeth or so to a rake of around 10 degrees it would help out.
> 
> - chrisstef


Good call. Thanks.

Red - Any thoughts?


----------



## ToddJB

> That sucks. At least you only lost $3. I d say you still came out ahead based on your other purchases though.
> 
> - walden


Indeed. And to be fair the marking gauge is pretty nice. I've put some time into the tri-square, bevel gauge, and draw knife - they're looking and feeling exceptional. Anyone know of a good tutorial on sharpening a draw knife?


----------



## ToddJB

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was not using litmus in the urban dictionary vein but rather in the traditional sense. Sorry for any trauma inflicted Red.


----------



## chrisstef

I recall seeing a video of drawknife sharpening using a stone. The guy braced one handle of the DK to his chest and the other in his hand. Arm making a bicep flex pose deal. He ran the stone along the bevel until it was sharp. Pretty sure he flattened the back first.


----------



## walden

> Indeed. And to be fair the marking gauge is pretty nice. I ve put some time into the tri-square, bevel gauge, and draw knife - they re looking and feeling exceptional. Anyone know of a good tutorial on sharpening a draw knife?
> 
> - ToddJB


This is a pretty good tutorial on sharpening a drawknife. I do the whole thing holding it the way he does at about 2:20 into the video. Works great. I personally use oil stones.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I was not using litmus in the urban dictionary vein but rather in the traditional sense. Sorry for any trauma inflicted Red.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


LOL. That's would I get for reading too deep into your post.



> Red - Any thoughts?
> 
> - walden


Ya, the problem went away completely when I started using a DT guide. Lawl. Starts easy this way. 








-
Nah, I haven't modified my LN a bit. I love how fast it saws….so I'm skeered. For freehand, I picked up another finer toothed dt saw from LJ ErikF. That's what I use on half blinds. Starts easier.


----------



## jmartel

Well I ordered a new gas valve. Luckily Amazon Prime has $4 one day shipping. Lets hope this works. 60 degree showers are not fun.


----------



## walden

Thanks Red. I wonder what the difference is in the rake between your two saws. My guess is that the EricF saw is more relaxed.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice shots BRK. Dem a couple of purty lookin' saws. I needs to get one of them DT guides.

The search is over, I finally found a replacement blade for that Sargent Auto-set plane my buddy picked up a couple months back. Turns out the guy from St. James Bay Tool had one. I randomly searched the interwebz this morning and noticed a page from their company mixed in the results, and it was listed under his Stanley replacement parts page, called him up and sure enough he said he had one left on the shelf. Hellz yeah.


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet gig, 7. That's good news


----------



## Hammerthumb

Anybody think this PM 60 might be worth the money:



















They want $500. I think its late 70s to early 80s.


----------



## chrisstef

That an 8" jointer Paul? Im not real sure of prices in your neck of the woods but if its only a 6" id say $350 is probably more like it.


----------



## ToddJB

What do you currently rock, Paul? Do they indicate if it's the standard cutters or helical? It's a fair price for standard, a steal if it's been upgraded to helical.


----------



## ToddJB

It's 8"


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I'm pumped to put that auto-set into the rotation. I think its time to start on a plane till.

Idk about the price, but thats a good looking jointer there Paul, seems to be in good shape.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, it's 8". Machines go a little higher here in Las Vegas cause there are very few for sale. I was thinking of offering around $400.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd, I currently have a 6" jet. It has been a good machine. My only complaint has been the difficulty in jointing long boards as the Jet does not have the weight to support anything very long. It does not have an upgraded head, but I checked everything out on it except turning it on. No power cord. They are going to put a cord on it for me to check it out on Saturday. All of the mechanical workings seem to be fine. Think $450 would be an insult?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^If that jointer is over 8"......def worth it. EDIT. 8"...still worth it.



> Thanks Red. I wonder what the difference is in the rake between your two saws. My guess is that the EricF saw is more relaxed.
> 
> - walden


The DT from ErikF is about 18tpi. I don't know much about rake, fleam, or feminine products, but I do think that a really sharp 15 tpi saw might be too much for end grain hardwood. I can start the LN fine on poplar. But white oak end grain, not so much. That's why I just opted for another saw. Another thing I like about Erik's saw is the brass back is bigger and heavier. The weight seems to help it start.

If you watch the Doucette and Wolfe videos or the like, many of those guys used finer tooth Japanese saws for DTs on hardwoods. I don't want to mess with those saws, so a finer toothed Western was my solution. LN used to make a gents saw (finer toothed I believe) but they discontinued it. Not sure why.

So, there's more BS than you bargained for;-)


----------



## chrisstef

8" jointers never come up for sale around here. Id drop $450 on that ayrn.

Good stuff 7. That was for the 422 right?

Hog enjoys meat snacks.


----------



## August

Question?
The new iPhone recent app 
Still can't post pic ?
Is this on my end?


----------



## ToddJB

That's definitely not an insult. And Jet is viewed as a higher end machine so you might be able to get most of that back.


----------



## 7Footer

*rake, fleam, or feminine products* lawl

Its a 722, has a little chip off of the 'tip' of the tote, but in great shape other than that.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for the advise guys, except for Hogs lunch menu and Red's knowledge of feminine products.

I'll let you know how it works this weekend.

Sorry about the iPhone problems August. Seems other people have had the same issue.


----------



## chrisstef

So reading into the LN saws a little bit I found a blog post from Derek Cohen. He had stated that the LN DT saws are filed with 0 degrees rake. That's why their so grabby and hard to start but seem to fly through hardwoods. That's a mighty aggressive filing. Id venture to guess that a very light hand (Todd) would be the only thing to help out starting that saw.

Here's a link to the blog:
http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/Father%20and%20Son%20%20Independence%20Tools%20and%20LieNielsen%20saws.html


----------



## ToddJB

> The DT from ErikF is about 18tpi. I don t know much about rake, fleam, or feminine products, but I do think that a really sharp 15 tpi saw might be too much for end grain hardwood. I can start the LN fine on poplar. But white oak end grain, not so much. That s why I just opted for another saw. Another thing I like about Erik s saw is the brass back is bigger and heavier. The weight seems to help it start.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Looks like the hang of the handles are pretty different on them. Do you notice/prefer one over the other?


----------



## jmartel

So you're saying that the LN saws require a bit of limp wristed action?


----------



## woodcox

Red did you specify a larger tote from EricF? Also, the drop angle on the tote does not look as steep compared to the LN. 
Ed. What Todd said.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the info about draw knives, boys. With the flexing position it seems pretty straight forward. Do you try for any specific angle?


----------



## walden

> So reading into the LN saws a little bit I found a blog post from Derek Cohen. He had stated that the LN DT saws are filed with 0 degrees rake. That s why their so grabby and hard to start but seem to fly through hardwoods. That s a mighty aggressive filing. Id venture to guess that a very light hand (Todd) would be the only thing to help out starting that saw.
> 
> Here s a link to the blog:
> http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/Father%20and%20Son%20%20Independence%20Tools%20and%20LieNielsen%20saws.html
> 
> - chrisstef


Stef - This was awesome! Thank you! I think I'll add 2 degrees of fleam and see how it does. I'll report back on my findings.


----------



## walden

Todd - I have never put a specific angle on a drawknife. As he said in the vid, you want to "roll" the angle a bit so that it will work at many different angles. If you put one straight angle on it, it will take super deep cuts or nothing at all. The rounding process is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. It is much like sharpening an axe.


----------



## chrisstef

Walden - ive reread that little piece a few times now and its a bit contradictory.

"The teeth on the LN are filed with zero rake for an aggressive cut. I asked Mike to work his magic on the IT. Shortly after receiving the saw Mike emailed me, "I don't think this saw has ever sawn wood, so the teeth are well shaped and set. But the rake is about 4 degrees or less. Much too little for your woods. I figure I'll add 2-4 degrees of fleam, try it on Bloodwood, Lyptus and Jatoba. If it starts OK, then stop there. If not, add a little rake. All in all, if the fleam makes it easier to start then the impact on the usable depth simply wouldn't be able to be measured".

It seems like Mike added 2 degrees of fleam to the IT saw and not the LN. At least that's how it reads to me but its confusing considering the start of the paragraph mentions the LN saw. He also mentions that the rake of the saw being discussed is 4 degrees and he previously mentions the LN has 0 degrees of rake.


----------



## walden

All good points Stef. I saw that as well. I thought I would add 2 degrees of fleam and see how she does. If it needs more, then I'll add 4 degrees of rake, which would give me the same set up as his IT saw. PS - I have to say that the veritas saw filing holder is way over priced at $40, but it makes sharpening so much easier as an FYI.


----------



## chrisstef

Now I don't really know the background to the issues with the IT saw Derek had but this

"All in all, if the fleam makes it easier to start then the impact on the usable depth simply wouldn't be able to be measured".

makes me wonder if he was having trouble with the IT saw binding in the kerf because it was getting clogged with sawdust. A little bit of fleam may help eject some of that? I dunno, I kind of though that the gullets really did that kind of work and that's why sloped gullets have become popular? It was my understanding that rake determined the aggressiveness of the cut and fleam was to either sever or chisel the fibers of the wood away.


----------



## chrisstef

> All good points Stef. I saw that as well. I thought I would add 2 degrees of fleam and see how she does. If it needs more, then I ll add 4 degrees of rake, which would give me the same set up as his IT saw. PS - I have to say that the veritas saw filing holder is way over priced at $40, but it makes sharpening so much easier as an FYI.
> 
> - walden


I totally agree on the Veritas holder. I have one and I like it. A lot.

Im very into this little exercise on making that LN work for you. Post the progress. Id love to know if the fleam helps out starting the cut and you can always fall back and add a little extra rake to the teeth like you said.


----------



## ToddJB

I read that as LN 0 Rake, 0 fleam. The IT is 0-4 degree rake, 0 fleam. The IT was then sharpened to 2 degree fleam, which made all the difference.


----------



## walden

I'm not sure what he means by that "all in all" sentence either. I think he is saying that adding fleam has a slightly negative impact on depth of cut, but that it's not noticeable. (If you add a lot of fleam to a rip saw, it can "stall out" in a deep cut if you have a low handle hang angle.)

I had a great conversation with Matt Cianci of the Saw Blog once. He said that we accidentally add 1-2 degrees of fleam by hand sharpening anyway (since we're not as precise as a robot), but that it makes the saw work smoother with a nicer cut finish as a result.

Edit: Sounds good Stef. I'll let you know! Thanks again.


----------



## walden

PS - Matt gave me some of his secret sauce rake and fleam combinations for different types of saws if you are interested Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

> PS - Matt gave me some of his secret sauce rake and fleam combinations for different types of saws if you are interested Stef.
> 
> - walden


Well yea i want the bbq recipe!


----------



## ToddJB

> I have to say that the veritas saw filing holder is way over priced at $40, but it makes sharpening so much easier as an FYI.
> 
> - walden


The Blackburn one is prettier, but at $105, I guess it ought to be.


----------



## walden

Haha! Ok, here you go. It's only for a few saws, but works great.

Matt - if you are reading this and no longer agree with these, please let us know.

Rip handsaw - 0 rake/0 fleam
Crosscut handsaw - 15 rake/ 15 fleam (leaves a glass like finish with 10 -11ppi saw)
Miter box saw - 15 rake/ 25 fleam (the extra fleam helps get the saw dust out of the cut)
Hybrid rip/crosscut backsaw - 10 rake/10 fleam (he said he tinkered with this a lot to get to these numbers. I tried it on a saw once and results are mind blowing!)

Thats all I got. Also, I recommend Matt for people that don't want to sharpen their own saws. I think he is at www.thesawwright.com now.

PS - My Gramercy sash saw came with the hybrid filing of negative .5 rake/7 fleam! That's an aggressive rake!


----------



## chrisstef

whoa, a negative rake? I bet that fugger chews some lumber.


----------



## walden

> whoa, a negative rake? I bet that fugger chews some lumber.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yep, but is surprisingly easy to start.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog likes "batter" on his meat snacks.

Todd is a pirate.


----------



## ToddJB

yo ho.


----------



## walden

> The Blackburn one is prettier, but at $105, I guess it ought to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Wow! $40 seems cheap now. haha


----------



## 7Footer

^Right! That B-Burn is cool though.

Speaking of tool drool, http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/tls/4675104569.html


----------



## walden

Red - Look what just came in the mail!


----------



## walden

> ^Right! That B-Burn is cool though.
> 
> Speaking of tool drool, http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/tls/4675104569.html
> 
> - 7Footer


Wow! Do you offer free shipping? Haha. Seriously though, something is up with Bridge City Tools. Everyone is dumping their collections of these tools all of a sudden. I have picked up a few small pieces at great prices to use. Mainly a large scratch awl and a square.


----------



## ToddJB

> Speaking of tool drool, http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/tls/4675104569.html
> 
> - 7Footer


My gosh. This part of the add got me

"PLEASE examine the photos carefully. These items have each been used a few time to test them and understand how they function. Other than the Squevel, none have been used regularly. They have had the utmost care."

You dropped that kind of coin on a tool and do not know how it functions?


----------



## walden

> You dropped that kind of coin on a tool and do not know how it functions?
> 
> - ToddJB


If you are a collector? Yes. I surprise he used them at all. It decreases the value.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^There is a joke in there about AF and his condom purchase but I am just flat out too sleepy.


----------



## 7Footer

I know it's wild. I'd love one of those squares. About 3/4 of the items on their site are discontinued too, it's weird.


----------



## ToddJB

Just think what ebay will be selling those for in 100 years


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB

Sunblock is your friend, T.


----------



## walden

Crazy thing is that most of that stuff was made in the 1990's. If you look up the original prices, they are about the same as what he is selling them for. If you add in inflation, he is losing money.

7 - Start checking eBay for the 'AS" series of squares from them. They are selling for a lot less right now and they are fantastic! They have set screws so that you can micro adjust the blade if it gets bumped out of square. I would stay away from the squares with the bronze blades (TS series). They bend easily and the oils in the wood damage the brass over time. Some kind of weird chemical reaction.

I have the AS-14. That thing is killer and I use it all the time. Very handy size.


----------



## walden

7 - That guy got no bites selling it on eBay for $2,700 plus free shipping. If I were you, I'd offer him $2,300 cash. Then turn around and sell each one separately on eBay. You'll make money on that deal! It didn't sell because he tried to sell it all together.

If you don't want it, let me know. I might do that deal myself.


----------



## 7Footer

I'll take a look for those squares, thanks… It's all you Walden, have at it, if I had $2300 lying around I might but I doubt that will fly right now, I think the wife's car is finally giving up, she called me a little bit ago and said she made it to our driveway and it died, it's been running like crap lately too… It blew a valve a little over 2 years ago, and it's doing exactly what it did before the valve blew last time, I just serviced it last week and I feel like it's running worse that it was! lol. It's had a good run though, and she needs something that can go up the hill to the hospital in the winter….


----------



## walden

No worries. Buy her a Subaru. They do great in bad weather and hold their value like crazy. I have 50,000 miles on mine and the value has only gone down $5,000.

I'll let you know what I do. Thanks!


----------



## Tugboater78

Another short day of shopwork, but I made a cabinet for center section of bench and installed, drawers for upper center and vertical faceframes to install next. Drawer faces and cabinet doors after that. Right side drawers are on hold till I make a rolling cabinet where the drillpress is. 









Tablesaw will get same treatment while im in process.

Pine faceframes, oak plywood drawers and doors on all

Above bench will get a makeover at some point. Tired of those dinky recycled cabinets.


----------



## jmartel

> No worries. Buy her a Subaru. They do great in bad weather and hold their value like crazy. I have 50,000 miles on mine and the value has only gone down $5,000.
> 
> - walden


That's what we're leaning towards doing. They are extremely popular up here though, so no deals to be had at the dealer.


----------



## woodcox

^when the head gaskets blow only let the dealer fix it. I see many of them. 
Ed. Most common 99 to 06 models affected. Newer gen motors are still being affected but not as common. I would buy new and dispose after the warranty expires. Great cars for the winter but there are many awd vehicles available today.


----------



## 7Footer

Plus lesbians looooovvvveeeeee Subaru's, especially the Forester.

They're good cars, don't get me wrong…. But there's a stigma!


----------



## ToddJB

We have a Forster so that makes it really manly, right? Guys?


----------



## chrisstef

Hippies love em too ^


----------



## walden

> Hippies love em too ^
> 
> - chrisstef


 Todd did grow is hair out. Makes sense now…

I have an outback. That thing will go anywhere! Trust me, I've tried.


----------



## walden

> Plus lesbians looooovvvveeeeee Subaru s, especially the Forester.
> 
> They re good cars, don t get me wrong…. But there s a stigma!
> 
> - 7Footer


Funny story. I bought my outback in Nashville knowing I was going to move back to CO and the car would be cheaper TN. But only lesbians drove subies in Nashville. My girlfriend at the time lived next door to a lesbian. That lady would beg me to park in front of her house when I came over and asked me to throw a flannel over the drivers seat so the other lesbians in the neighborhood would think she was getting laid! Lady was a riot!


----------



## Tugboater78

That's my child!


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Hippies love em too ^
> 
> - chrisstef


Todd's not a hippy, he's a pirate. Tony told me so.


----------



## lysdexic

Fux all of u


----------



## Hammerthumb

Where you at Scotty?


----------



## lysdexic

Yard house


----------



## Hammerthumb

Don't get too awesome.


----------



## lysdexic

Done did.


----------



## August

Toyota 4Runner or Lexus 350 
Just my 2 cent since your spending already.
My wife still have her 98-4Runner and its alive.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You guys lost me at rake and flamers. I gave up. Nah, I had to go save the railroad.

That is kinda interesting about the LN DT saw. To think, we might actually contribute helpful to the world of woodworking with this thread. Friggin sweet. Walden, keep us posted on the sharpening trial. Not to mention a full report on the new Veritas plane.

Tug- I dig how your shop is shaping up.

Man, Scotty got all 'runner skinny'. I haven't dropped a pound yet. It's cause I'm so dang hungry all the time. Running boost my metabolism fo sho. 
-
-



> Red did you specify a larger tote from EricF? Also, the drop angle on the tote does not look as steep compared to the LN.
> Ed. What Todd said.
> 
> - woodcox


Back story on the Erik saw: I hit him up for a DT saw kit with 17-18 tpi. He offered that bocote saw because someone had returned it because the handle was too big. Gave me a great deal on it. Funny thing is, I still had to modify the handle a bit to fit my big mitts. 
I didn't specify anything with the handle. I think its something he came up with. However I do like the lower hang angle of his saw compared to the LN. Not a huge deal, but my joinery bench is elbow height, so the lower hang angle feels more natural. 
And one thing I like is….el naturelle…


----------



## lateralus819

I dont feel my LN DT is too jumpy, but my tenon on the otherhand, takes a bit of fuss lol.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## Hammerthumb

Awesome!


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## lysdexic

I can't imagine a dummer look on a mans face!


----------



## widdle

There is no i in team…


----------



## lysdexic

Stef met me out on the strip for a beer….....


----------



## chrisstef

Nothin makes lys smile more than a 6' pink penis. I made him smile twice last night. ^


----------



## chrisstef

Derek effin Jeter. I couldn't imagine what being at the Stadium felt like last night when he inside outs one to win the game in the 9th. Electric.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pr!ck.

Sportsball.

Morning.

Friday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

BYo pics from the Strip: Priceless.

Picked up this latest project piece last night:










It's home now, in the garage. Needs lots of attention.


----------



## chrisstef

Get the beer ready Smitty, I love me some basement bowling.


----------



## ToddJB

Scotty, I've never been to Vegas, and your pics are a reassurance to me that I've made a sound decision. Ha. Have fun. Be safe-ish

Smitty, that's fun. Is this for the house, or is this a commission piece? Are you going to try to find period correct sand to keep it authentic?


----------



## john2005

So….Tony, I now agree. The Prius was a good move.

Needs more cowbell!



















Somebody, for all that is holy PLEASE notice that those are Cali plates and not MT. I seriously came back from lunch to this yesterday!


----------



## ToddJB

John, this is at your shop right now?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd / Stef;

It's destined for the shop.  Came with an unopened can of vintage ('60s?) wax/sand. Provenance behind it is this: The seller had it in his basement 'as-is' since 1985. It came from his father-in-law's house, who was an attorney and exchanged some legal work for the table at some point. It'd been in his possession around 30 years, putting the game back to 1955. The playing surface is maple, 14' 7' long (strange length, I think), has no finish remaining and weighs (guessing) 300+ lbs. Supporting table needs a bunch of work, it's a mess.

In other words, perfect addition to the shop. lawl

It'll get it's own blog series when the time comes. LJ Gary built a great one, this may never be like that, but at least I'll get it back to 'nice' in appearance rather than 'rode hard, put away wet.'


----------



## JayT

John, did you steal pics from Scotty? That car belongs in Vegas, not Montana. I'd think whoever owned that, uh, thing, would be in danger of getting a butt-whuppin' in Big Sky country.

Can't wait to see the table restore and blog, Smitty. Is that going to have a home in your house or will it be a shop feature?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop feature, center bay. No place for a 16" long table game in the house (rats).


----------



## Hammerthumb

> John, did you steal pics from Scotty? That car belongs in Vegas, not Montana. I d think whoever owned that, uh, thing, would be in danger of getting a butt-whuppin in Big Sky country.
> 
> Can t wait to see the table restore and blog, Smitty. Is that going to have a home in your house or will it be a shop feature?
> 
> - JayT


JayT - we only allow them in Vegas if they bring lots of money. I'm sure that's a Texas transplant to California. Is Lys originally from Texas??


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, that'll be a cool addition to the shop. a couple of taps, brass rail, and a spitoon outa' do it 

BYo, I'm speechless. Didn't know Stef was a dick!

John, I have a bad urge to just pee on the hood of that thing!


----------



## ToddJB

> Didn t know Stef was a dick!
> 
> - theoldfart


Really? Your observation skills are dramatically sub-par.


----------



## jmartel

I love shuffleboard tables. If I had the space, I might be inclined to get one. My roommate and I would play that constantly at the bar at school.

Ended up taking a shower at the gym last night to get some hot water. Should have the new gas valve/control board today, so hopefully that fixes the problem.


----------



## chrisstef

Ended up taking a shower at the gym last night to get some hot water. Should have the new gas valve/control board today, so hopefully that fixes the problem.

This is a blatant cover for approval to shower with other dudes.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm worthless in the morning if I don't have a hot shower. I'm soft. I might cut someone if I went 3 days without hot water.


----------



## walden

Mental note: Don't go camping with Todd…


----------



## walden

7 - I did the research on the CL deal. I would need to get it for $2,000 to make it worth the time. That's not going to happen…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha.


----------



## ToddJB

> Mental note: Don t go camping with Todd…
> 
> - walden


Interestingly, the reason I "need" to shower in the morning is because I wake up with a ton of congested crap in my eyes and nose - when I'm camping this doesn't occur. I'm allergic to the inside apparently.


----------



## jmartel

> This is a blatant cover for approval to shower with other dudes.
> 
> - chrisstef


Nope. Each bathroom is separate with only one crapper and has it's own shower. So, sorry, you can't fulfill your fantasies today.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, I'm blaming it on age


----------



## 7Footer

Walden - the story about the flannel over the driver seat, that is super effin funny, love it. So did you hit the guy up to see how motivated he was to get rid of them?

*I made him smile twice last night. - Stef * -lawl!

Nice find on the shuffleboard there Smitty, damn I love some s-board, looking forward to the restore blog.

jmart showers at the gym because he enjoys a moon landing.


----------



## walden

7 - Nope. I saw that he just keeps relisting it on eBay for the same price over and over, even though no one is biting. My experience has been they are stubborn and it's not worth my time.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah you're probably right. Would most likely be more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## john2005

> John, this is at your shop right now?
> 
> - ToddJB


Not now, yesterday. Couldn't get photobucket to work. I came back from lunch and was totally speechless. I was thinking we were going to have to actually work on it. Luck for me, it was one of my buddies who owns the tranny shop down the street (and not the kind of tranny Sef is into either). He had to put a new trans under it and was out for a test drive and figured we would appreciate it. The thing even has a CB radio and an air horn under the hood. Man them Californians are funny people!

And yes JayT, he probably should keep a low profile up here… I know more than a few people who would follow OFs lead, stand on the trunk and pee down the stacks


----------



## KelvinGrove

John, Was that owned by a lady who "specializes in stressed out gentlemen"?


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's funny Tim!


----------



## chrisstef

I think AF has a tough enough time clearing his bag when he pees lets not try and introduce aim into the equation.


----------



## john2005

> John, Was that owned by a lady who "specializes in stressed out gentlemen"?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


She did offer Me her card…but seriously, what self respecting person would take it?


----------



## KelvinGrove

This one is for Walden

http://madworldnews.com/mailman-excuse-package-note/


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Took Arlin out to meet my favorite lumber guy today. Paul got ahold of some killer birds eye maple. I told him, "I'll take it. I'll take it all."


----------



## chrisstef

Nice score Red! How much you come home with?


----------



## lysdexic

Those pictures seemed like a good idea last night.

I am really tired of me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

But now we agree Scotty- You don't get drunk….you get awesome! There are several Cancun pics floatin around other there that you could probably black male me with.

Stef- I bought about 75 bd ft. I left a few boards, but they didn't have figure like these. Paid around $5 bd ft. Not dirt cheap, but I've seen stuff like this for $10-15 bd ft at other places.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like you had a good time, I say 'good on ya.'


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Score, Red. I've been keeping my peepers peeled for some good birds eye. I have a couple Delta machines that originally came with wooden fences that they used Birds Eye for.


----------



## chrisstef

No regrets byo. Its not like you ended up naked riding a concrete tiger. Or on pauls doorstep in your underpants.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, you in NC, right? If you have the cash this is a helluva machine

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=153631&sid=676ed87cd8d5678b1f395c72a7687a18

Likely this machine:


----------



## jmartel

> Stef- I bought about 75 bd ft. I left a few boards, but they didn t have figure like these. Paid around $5 bd ft. Not dirt cheap, but I ve seen stuff like this for $10-15 bd ft at other places.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Nice score. I've only ever bought one birds eye maple board, and it was the 8/4 piece I got at $4/bdft earlier this year.

I bought a pretty large sized piece of BEM veneer though, for about $5/sqft I believe.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I had to check the news headlines this morning to make sure Scotty was ok.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

More proof we're cutting edge around here. Ahead of the story.

Templeton Rye trouble.


----------



## ToddJB

'The class-action lawsuit was filed in Cook County Circuit Court in Illinois on behalf of "all individuals in the United States who've purchased a bottle of Templeton Rye." '

Who do I send my address to to receive my cut of that check?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's what I was thinking. I've got several empty bottles for evidence.


----------



## JayT

Just have them pay out in properly marked full bottles-one for each you have purchased over the past five years.


----------



## walden

Tim - I saw that story. Pretty funny. Yesterday, I almost got run over by a bull elk! I was on a pedestrian bridge and he decided that was the fastest way to his ladies. He started running right for me. I had to jump over the side to get away. He got within 10 feet of me. Considering they are as big as a horse with a full rack of antlers, that was close enough! I took this picture after he passed by me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Those pictures seemed like a good idea last night.
> 
> I am really tired of me.- lysdexic


 You've been missed, don't act like a guilt-ridden b!tch just because you posted some action shots. They are fine work thanks for sharing.

.
7' wipes after he pees.


----------



## chrisstef

I approve and agree with all of that ^


----------



## ToddJB

The scene: Cleaning up after diner in the Blackstone home and I'm trying to find a matching lid to a piece of Tupperware.

Me: All of these freaking containers are the same size. Not one lids fits. I HATE our Tupperware.

Wife: Really? Your this pissed over a lid?

Me: Yes. This is a huge pet peeve. Not one of these f'ing lids fit. And they are just junked up in this cabinet.

Wife: If this such a big deal to you then do something about it and stop complaining

Me: Fine.

I came home today to my "something" waiting for me on the porch.

100 pieces of Tupperware and only 4 lids sizes. Pumped


----------



## walden

You crack me up Todd. Bless your heart… Hahaha!


----------



## AnthonyReed

bpa and off-gassing in that plastic is going to cancer-rot your testicles off. Stop making so much for dinner and you will not need to store it.


----------



## ToddJB

You're in California Tony. Everything will give you cancer there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fine.

Congrats on supplanting the uncooperative plastic vessels.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah it could've been a lot worse Scotty. Probably not the first time you've straddled a 5' flesh rocket though.

Just the tip T, just the tip, I go for the nearest towel… At least I don't sit down / hover like Stef…

For some reason wiping reminded me of this, I have that Dollar Shave Club thing, and I've never ordered these but I'll admit I have thought about it, they email every month before shipping out the razors asking if I want to add anythiny to the order…. This video is funny as hell.




Yeah b!tch, butt wipes.

Lol @ the tupperware Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Online traffic school. Seriously. What?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for that 7'. Funny.


----------



## Tugboater78

Face frame and 2 drawers installed, need to get the drawers some bottoms though.. maybe in a few days after I clean up the mess. Mixed up some 1/1/1 and put on the top trim and the faceframes, few coats. More later before I install fronts.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Somehow I feel better that I'm not the only one who's marriage is often strained by the infamous Tupperware cabinet. I won't even show you a picture of ours.


----------



## ToddJB

Red. I'm only hear to help.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002RSO2PW/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1411775644&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

You're welcome.


----------



## john2005

Todd, that's awesome. Same fight here, cept I'm losing, till now…

So here's a story for you boys, in light of Scotty's devilish shirt last night. Story goes like this. Our neighbor came over a few years ago and shared this exceptional tale. She had a cute young gal living in her basement. Let's call her Jane as I don't know if I can remember her real name, protect the innocent blah blah blah. Jane goes out to a bar, gets a few drinks in her and ends up going home with this guy. We'll call him Scott, just for fun. So they're havin a good time. End up, like most of these stories in the bedroom with ol Scotty on top. The buzz starts to wear off on Jane and she realizes she may not be wanting to do what Scotty is clearly intending to do. So she yells "get off me!". Immediately, Scotty jumps up, and without hesitation, rips off his shirt, throws it in the corner and begins kissing his biceps. Jane, confused, askes "what are you doing?". Scotty replies "you told me to get awesome".

The thing here is that in the heat of the moment, Scotty knew exactly what "getting awesome" looked like. Do you?

This story is true. I swear it on a Mercedes with longhorns on the hood.


----------



## DurocShark

Heh. I got rid of all the plastic crapware and bought glass bowls with silicone lids (only two sizes) and a bunch more glass and stainless steel bowls we can use plastic wrap to cover.

Whether BPA is a thing or not, it's so much nicer this way. And the glass just heats up in the oven OR the microwave. (Paper towel covering in the micro.)


----------



## chrisstef

Shes a thirsty girl


----------



## lysdexic

But that is going to make a huge difference.


----------



## ToddJB

Opening up a creepy nail salon?


----------



## chrisstef

Your familiarity with the inner style and workings of a nail salon is weird todd. 
You get all skeeved out when faced with 3 days without a hot shower. 
Scruffy beard. 
Flannels. 
Smells like a cover up. 
Are you a closet metrosexual?


----------



## Pezking7p

> if I don t have a hot shower… I m soft.
> 
> - ToddJB





> Mental note: Don t go camping with Todd…
> 
> - walden


I c wut u did thar.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, you in NC, right? If you have the cash this is a helluva machine
> 
> http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=153631&sid=676ed87cd8d5678b1f395c72a7687a18
> 
> Likely this machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm in NC but not ready for a band saw just yet. Also I don't have an owwm account. Very appreciative though.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol, Todd, re: Tupperware. I go through that same thing. This last time I bought two sizes that both have the same lid. So now I only have ONE Tupperware lid.


----------



## lysdexic

The crazy thing about this trip is that I do not gamble. Period. So I'm even. That's more than I can say for my colleagues.

But I discovered Sculpin IPA. Delicious.


----------



## jmartel

So, the new gas valve/control board that came in is 1 letter off on the model number. I ordered the correct one and they sent me the one ending in D rather than A. The new one won't thread into the tank.

I'm about to cut a bitch.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lys, what's your favorite part of Las Vegas?

Jmart, that sucks. Hopefully you haven't used up all your good will at the gym yet. Just remember that it's not ok to stare.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We don't gamble either. No desire to. We went to Vegas for a wedding once. Watched a lot movies.

Lookin good Stef and Tug.

Edit- today Arlin told me my shop isn't as big as the pics. Someone's onto my camera angles.


----------



## walden

> Edit- today Arlin told me my shop isn t as big as the pics. Someone s onto my camera angles.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


haha. Mine's actually in a walk in closet… just kidding.


----------



## lysdexic

Pez,

My fAvorite park is the flight home.


----------



## Mosquito

> Edit- today Arlin told me my shop isn t as big as the pics. Someone s onto my camera angles.
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> haha. Mine s actually in a walk in closet… just kidding.
> - walden


Mine's in a spare bedroom, about 10×12 lol


----------



## CL810

> Someone s onto my camera angles.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


No Red, EVERYONE is onto your trickery.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I came home today to my "something" waiting for me on the porch.
> 
> 100 pieces of Tupperware and only 4 lids sizes. Pumped
> 
> - ToddJB


Mason jars….sizes from 1/2 cup up to one gallon. Only 2 sizes of lids with replacements available everywhere. No plastic, no BPA, no off gassing, completely recyclable, dish washer safe, and after the Apocalypse they will be second only to ammunition as a monetary unit.



> This story is true. I swear it on a Mercedes with longhorns on the hood.
> 
> - john2005


The new gold standard right there!!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

A question for the crew. And I understand that, since this involves wood working as opposed to Tupperware, skiing, boats, mountain lions on the roofs, stressed out gentlemen, BMW's with horns on the front, gay sex, rock climbing, basement bowling, real estate, collecting tools you never use, or repairing appliances that you know nothing about, it is possible that none of you will have a clue. But, since you guys never hesitate to comment on anything you know nothing about, I will ask anyway.

Here is the status of the current watch case project sanded to 600 and two coats of Danish Oil on. What do you say about sanding at this point and adding a third coat?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Only Todd could relate to this….


----------



## chrisstef

If thats oak tim i might be inclined to wet sand it with the danish oil then wipe it off across the grain. It tends to fill the pores of oak that way. I think it looks pretty darn hood as it sits though.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin is the wood sanded to 600 then finish? or are you sanding 600 on the finish? I doubt I can help but I remember someone somewhere saying if the wood is too smooth the finish does not soak in???? I know you can wet sand a finish then buff it out. I did drive by a Holiday Inn this morning.
Box looks good from here, I wouldn't touch it any more.


----------



## 489tad

"Ya I feel ya bro"! Nice


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Status…










Paint, paint and more paint.

EDIT: Bad lighting. Walls are dark blue, looks better in person.


----------



## Tugboater78

Take me out to the ballgame


----------



## RPhillips

Looking Good Smitty!


----------



## john2005

+1^


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, status noted, status noticed, status admired. Good work

ps will pm you on travel plans tomorrow


----------



## theoldfart

BTW, Terry Downing on front page, check it out.


----------



## 7Footer

Whatup fellas.

Wifey is making me clean out some space in the basement for the upcoming remodel, and I'm kinda sad about giving this poker table away, but no one thought it was even worth $20 so I guess it'll go for free.. I was thinking about keeping the base of it but as i look at it I don't really know what I'll do with it, not sure if I even like it anymore lol… Some craigslist vulture will be all over it though, someday I'll make a proper poker table…. Guess i just need to learn to let go!










Enjoy the weekend doods.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Already sanded it to 600 and applied the two coats of oil. After a few hours the second coat has dried smooth like glass. The first coat had me worried because it soaked up so much. That is why I wondered if it would need a bit knocked off of the surface after the second coat, in order to have the oil and the actual surface "meet in the middle" but it looks fine for now. Unless that changes I think I am going to leave well enough alone.

That said I have a scrap that I am going to try the wet -sand - on - oil trick to see how it comes out.

Leaving tomorrow for the National Fire Academy for a week. By next weekend it will be completely cured. Time to cut the lid off and do the hinges. It should be ready by Christmas.


----------



## chrisstef

Sometimes ya gotta just let go 7. Its liberating at times.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Justin saw an awesome game!!


----------



## jmartel

Zac Brown Band concert at The Gorge. This is an awesome venue. All the lawn seats are on the side of a steep hill with rock ledges to sit up against so you don't even need seats.


----------



## jmartel

Also, girls with super short cutoff jean shorts, cowboy boots, and cowboy hats are a great thing.


----------



## ToddJB

Spider Monkey's first day of gymnastics.



















When we were leaving we popped into the local thrifts store and I found a sweet little 18in saw, that will be his when he is old enough to wield it.










Red, I've seen that video. There a quite a few of those squibbles held in B-stone Manor.

Smitty and Tim, projects are looking good boys, keep up the strong work.

The bracing and shelving is done on the wall. I need to add the supports for the cracks, and I'm waiting on a 7/16 auger bit and a 1000 t-nuts which should be here on Monday.

Stef, hows the painting going?


----------



## ToddJB

Is the saw picture getting cut off for ya'll? My browser is showing it funny, but the pic size says its 640 wide.


----------



## JayT

> Also, girls with super short cutoff jean shorts, cowboy boots, and cowboy hats are a great thing.
> 
> - jmartel


Pics or it didn't happen.

Lil dude's fearless, Todd. Could either be bad or great.


----------



## Tugboater78

Was a pretty good game, great ending. Didnt get to watch much of the game, went with 5 kids and none could time thier need to use bathroom at once.. so I was always running back and forth.

Figured id scare you guys with a pic..


----------



## jmartel

So far at the concert, in addition to his own songs, they have covered Led Zeppelin, Charlie Daniels Band, Metallica, and Elton John. And he got hit in the face with a beach ball while singing. Intermission right now


----------



## 7Footer

Todd, that's funny, little J is gonna be a specimen when gets older!

Any show at the Gorge is worth it, easily the best venue anywhere in the PNW. Agree with JayT though, pics or it didn't happen, snap a couple of Stef-esque creeper pics while the wife is away… lol.

Even though I have at least 4 projects that should take precedence I decided to start making a plane and hand tool till today, gotta get those planes displayed better… Oak ply and gonna have mahogany trim and dividers… No through tenons and fancy stuff like Rojo Grande, but it'll hold a bunch of tools!









Had to take blondie for a bath today too.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - till is looking good, and big.

I diverted from the plan in the shop this evening. I end up spending the whole night reorganizing the bike portion of the shop. A: because it was a mess, not one ounce of bench space was available, and B: because over the years the peg board had become totally disjointed and unruly. So now she's all cleaned up, and bike specific tools are on the white peg board, and general tools and other crap are on the brown peg board.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks, yeah it's a big dawg, I'm hoping it will facilitate almost all of my hand tools…

You're on an organizing spree lately! Lookin good man!


----------



## theoldfart

Yep, you don't need more wheel sets!


----------



## chrisstef

Good weekend postings fellas.

I got the painting all complete in the shop all though it wont let me post the panorama pic. Seems like it could use a second coat but im battling that thought in my head. Its definitely brightened things up a bit more. Up next is electrical work.

Here's half of the space:


----------



## ToddJB

Definitely brightened it up. If you're thinking of doing a second coat, nows the time. Don't wait til everything is down there.


----------



## walden

Todd - The little man is going to be a great climber with gymnastics this early! The saw pic looks good. Not cut off. The "bike shop" is looking good too. Looks like you have enough parts to build a few Frankebikes to sell.

Stef - Basement looks much brighter. I would do a second coat now. It should brighten it up even more.

7- The plane till looks great man! That dog is awesome. I wish I could have a pooch where I live.

Tug - Great shot of you. Sorry to hear about the bathroom breaks.

I think I might have this cold behind me finally! Two weeks is long enough! I plan to tinker with some tools in the shop including the new veritas plane today.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to the second coat.


----------



## Airframer

I think you should top coat with pumpkin… just a thought.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Terra Cotta!!


----------



## 7Footer

Hey fellas, something weird just happened, went to make a couple of cleats and the blade of my saw was hitting the edge of the stock insert…. Seems really weird you can't make a 45 degree cut with the standard insert, so I went to make a ZCI for it, and put on a smaller 8" blade, and when I was bringing the blade through the wood this is what I get…. dafuq? Does this mean my trunnion is misaligned? It's straight when the blade is at 90 degrees… Maybe it's getting hungup on something inside base? The tilt wheel was pretty hard to turn the last 5-ish degrees…..


----------



## chrisstef

Im not seein whats happenin there 7. Is the blade not coming all the way through evenly?


----------



## 7Footer

weird…. Yeah this bolt near the bottom left of the trunnion is hitting the under side of the table one it gets to about 40 degrees…. Guess I can take it out and hack it down a bit….


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah look at the line in that insert, it's like 1/4" closer to the top edge than the bottom


----------



## walden

Looks like you need a hand saw…


----------



## chrisstef

Will it thread any further? You pull the manual out? Im kinda tardo bout tablesaws but is that the positive stop for the bevel o meter?


----------



## 7Footer

Walden you're right, at this point it would taken me less time, a 10 minute deal of cutting a couple cleats has turned into about 1.5 hours of dinking with table saw!

I just looked at the manual, it looks like the stock bolt, idk if it will adjust the trunnion or not if I thread it it more…. on the manual it says m6 hex bolt….. It kinda looks like it will move the trunnion if I thread it more though but I'm also not up to par on my trunnion adjusting knowledge!


----------



## 7Footer

Wow, I was wrong again. Actually I had the fence clamped at the exact spot where the bracket that connects the motor to the trunnion is when I tilt the blade… it only has about an 1/8" of clearance between the bottom of the fence rail and the bracket.. if that makes sense…


----------



## walden

I just posted a review of the new Veritas #5 custom bench plane in the reviews section of the site if anyone is interested.


----------



## 7Footer

Makin progress, but it's functional for now… need to add a shelf into the hollow portion in the back and pit another coat or two of finish on… it's a hoss tho!



























What you guys think, totes up or down? Can decide which I like better, is one way any safer?.. I might have to re do the little mahogany strip across the part that the planes rest on because I screwed up the cutouts foe the knobs/heels…. thy weren't quite big enough and then I tried wallowing them out with some rasps and buggered them all up…..


----------



## ToddJB

I like tote down. Easier to grab - less fumbling with them. Looks great.


----------



## Tugboater78

Nice 7ftr need to make a till myself at some point. Looks good. My saw is making some odd noises, I noticed a bit ago while cutting drawer bottoms out. Guess I'll be dissecting it tomorrow to see what the problem is, probably one of the pulleys has worked loose on the motor or arbor, I'm hoping thats all it is anyway. Inspection on new electrical.service is Tuesday morning, so I will probably be rerunning circuits all week. Possibly running hardline subpanel out to shop if I can sneak it in.

Knobs up, totes down


----------



## JayT

I do tote down for the larger bench planes. Smoothers are knob down because the little extension for the bottom of the totes doesn't sit in the till very well.


----------



## walden

7 - Looks good!


----------



## lysdexic

What? JayT they have to all the same the direction. They have to.


----------



## 489tad

7 knobs up!


----------



## 489tad

It looks like my shop exploded. I cleaned out the rented storage that had my friends tool in. Stack of lumber takes a lot of space. I tried to sell it, decided to keep it make things and sell that to get my friends wife some money. In the lumber pile there are maybe twenty 4×4 and 3×3 posts. Nice start for bench legs. I won't make a bench just yet but thinking of a base for a veritas router table and fence. Tried selling that and no takers. Maybe a base with cabinet will help.








Finally hung the bottle cap catcher. Used rare earth magnets. 








I made a small mallet for myself. I had glued up maple and walnut for a handle for the mallet swap. Still have some lead wood hanging around so Friday night I turned it out on a lathe. No rigging the drill press. Lead wood looks awesome! 
Bears suck


----------



## Pezking7p

Mmmmm, plane till.

Nice work on the paint stef and smitty.

Spent yesterday helping my buddy finish up his new nursery while his wife was out of town to surprise her. Primed and painted the walls, and refinished a dresser. And got home set up to do his backsplash.

Today I spent the whole day drilling pocket holes for cabinet carcasses. I think I drilled 500+ pocket holes. I did have time to put the corner cabinet together, though.


----------



## jmartel

> What you guys think, totes up or down?
> - 7Footer


Face down, ass up.


----------



## JayT

> What? JayT they have to all the same the direction. They have to.
> 
> - lysdexic


Scott, be ready to have your obsessive compulsive mind blown. No, they don't.


----------



## Airframer

Jay that pic is almost enough to make me throw my laptop out the window. Total Monk meltdown here..


----------



## DanKrager

7', I'm late to the party, but re: tilt on table saw, that bolt looks to be the stop bolt for 45°. It should be adjusted to strike the stop just as the blade reaches 45°. 
As to what caused the misalignment, I agree that the hard turning at the end of tilt and the misalignment are probably related. Check for packed up sawdust somewhere in the path of the trunnion and what it moves. A strong blast of compressed air to clean out the mess around the blade, trunnion, and underparts is probably in order, even if you are religious about using a dust collector. 
My plane till is arranged totes down, knobs up. It's natural.. note how the plane in hand is positioned at start or finish of planing work. With totes down, just turn and put, or turn and pick up ready to go. That's because I plane with my feet on the floor (down), not on the ceiling (up) 
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Worse comes to worse you moght have to shim the trunnion or top. The 45 bolt stop is prob most of the prob. I'd be worried about alignment after cranking it down that much.


----------



## lysdexic

JayT - I can't stop staring at that picture the same way one stares at a round kill or a car wreck :^)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, Arrived at the destination….Delta airlines kept me running or sitting on a plane or bus from 11:00 to 8:30 tonight. My hour fifteen layover in Atlanta turned into an 14 minute dash from gate D-37 to gate A-11. And of course, I got here, but my bag didn't. Fortunately, I have traveled enough to know to carry a change of linen, clean shirt, and shaving kit in my carry on.

Have I mentioned that I hate traveling more and more????


----------



## walden

> Have I mentioned that I hate traveling more and more????
> 
> - KelvinGrove


You and me both!


----------



## Tugboater78

> What you guys think, totes up or down?
> - 7Footer
> 
> Face down, ass up.
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah that song went through my head…


----------



## Mosquito

I have totes up, but that's because my plane till is on the floor lol

I would agree with Scott. It would bug me if my planes weren't all the same direction…


----------



## KelvinGrove

The direction of use always goes up in a vertical rack. Guns in a gun rack…. business end up, fishing rods in a rack…business end up, your manhood ready for action…. business end up.

Anything else ain't natural.


----------



## chrisstef

Goofin around with some shop layout. Maybe by 2016 or so.


----------



## JayT

Looks like a pretty good arrangement for the machinery, stef. What's the rectangle in the middle of the other leg of the ell? Can't be a workbench, you don't have one of those.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, howd I know that was coming? It is indeed the fabled and much maligned workbench. Above the 16'0" marker is a lumber rack, next to the 17'2" mark is French cleat storage tills a la rojo, and above the 11'6" mark is a storage bench / junk collector / rehab station.


----------



## JayT

> Jay that pic is almost enough to make me throw my laptop out the window. Total Monk meltdown here..
> 
> - Airframer





> JayT - I can t stop staring at that picture the same way one stares at a round kill or a car wreck :^)
> 
> - lysdexic





> I would agree with Scott. It would bug me if my planes weren t all the same direction…
> 
> - Mosquito





> The direction of use always goes up in a vertical rack. Guns in a gun rack…. business end up, fishing rods in a rack…business end up, your manhood ready for action…. business end up.
> 
> Anything else ain t natural.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Wow, so much cognitive dissonance over having planes stored in different orientations. At least I'll know if any of you break into my shop. Either all the planes will be turned the same direction, you'll still be standing there when I get home just staring at the plane till with a blank and confused look on your face or you'll be curled up in a fetal position, mumbling incoherently.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, can you do a quick labeling of the machines?


----------



## JayT

> Lol, howd I know that was coming? It is indeed the fabled and much maligned workbench. Above the 16 0" marker is a lumber rack, next to the 17 2" mark is French cleat storage tills a la rojo, and above the 11 6" mark is *a storage bench / junk collector / rehab station*.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ha! Now you are planning a second bench-talk about getting the cart before the horse. What the target date for that one, 2046?

OK serious question, what's all the little rectangles against the wall opposite the French cleats?


----------



## john2005

I can dig it Stef, even without a bench…..

Don't worry Jay. I won't judge you by your tool storage. I mumble incoherently anyways. Now the fact that they are not all the same type, for shame. Very disappointed. That, my friend, is truly hideous.


----------



## chrisstef

Those are the stairs JayT. Ill most likely scab some cabinets off a job to use as the storage so minimal building required. 2042 is a realistic date.

Here's a labeled version:


----------



## ToddJB

Does your TS fence go off to the left like the one in the pic? Or does it go to the right?

Do you deal with sheet goods? If so, I would be concerned about your TS placement compared to your jointer and DC flanking it. You can't go very wide with where they currently are. Could you throw your DC in the top left corner?

Also, are your stairs only 18" wide?


----------



## chrisstef

Fence goes to the right but its a left tilt saw, G1023 to be exact. I typically don't deal with sheet goods and when I do ill break em down with a circ saw prior to any finish cutting. I don't think that ive ever cut a sheet of ply on my tablesaw. I should have about 5' either side of the balde on the TS. I was thinking of flipping that whole TS / outfeed around and feeding from where you currently see the bandsaw. That would give me a bit more space surrounding the table.

The DC is kind of up in the air as to placement. Id like short runs with the TS being the closest followed by the jointer but I agree it looks a little cramped in that corner. I didn't plug in dimensions of some of the machinery so it may be slightly inaccurate. The dust port of the TS is on the left of the saw.

The stairs are 36" wide but whats not shown is that there is additional space to the left of the drawing that will be household storage and what not and the stairs kind of straddle the edge of what im calling the shop and what will be used as storage.


----------



## jmartel

How long is your lumber rack? I would make it at least 10 feet to be sure.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got it pegged at 8' right now. Typically I store anything long up top in the rack so I can clear my noggin. If I need the extra length ill have room off to the right above the planer. In reality I should have about 12' of space for lumber because most of it will sit up higher than the planer.

I appreciate all the observations gang, keep em comin.

Ohh, I also intend on building out the space underneath the stairs for storage of paints, finishes, misc hardwdare, etc.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I volunteered at the WildCoast / Dempsey Holder fundraiser and contest:










Finals: Grandmasters (60+) all the way down through Menhune heat (11 and under)




























Groms gathering for one of their preliminary heats… 


















Good day and good cause.


----------



## ToddJB

On my way to fight a parking ticket - wonderful way to spend my lunch.

Stef, I've got some ideas for you, will post when I'm back in the office.

Tony, looks like a good day.


----------



## walden

Tony - Looks like it was a good time!

Stef - Make sure to put your grinding station/blow torch station next to the finishing supplies. What could go wrong? (Tim just passed out.)


----------



## walden

Good luck Todd. Give them hell!


----------



## chrisstef

Haha Walden! All the finishing supplies will be inside of a cabinet away from the sparks and such but ill make sure to leave the doors open.

Good luck Todd. I hear that traffic court appointees love gingers.

Looks like a solid day at the beach Tony. Good on you buddy.


----------



## 489tad

Todd don't mumble obscenities when the Judge walks in. True story, I was there for a speeding ticket, (guilty). Some hump in the back coughed out his opinion, undetected. Set the mood for the morning. Ugly.

Question for the panel. As of yesterday I now get all reply's to this thread in my e-mail. Happened before when I accidentally clicked watched. Thread is unwatched. Any idea why?


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - go into your homepage and click on email notifications under your avatar in the upper left hand corner. Unclick the 3rd or 4th box down that says "email me when replies".


----------



## jmartel

Looking like I'll be a bachelor for the last 2 weeks of October since my wife has to go on a work trip. Lots of uninterrupted shop time, especially if the weather isn't so good on the weekends. Gotta think about what I want to make with it. Something/a few small things for the house, or something/a few small things for the shop.

Course, if the weather is good on the weekends I may just ignore the shop and go hiking or on a long ride while I still can.


----------



## ToddJB

Here's my arrangement…










This way planer doesn't need to be mobile, and you have over 8' for both it and the jointer. Same for the BS. Same for the TS. If you did want to do anything wider on the TS, now you can. I don't know what your router table looks like, but I highly recommend putting it on the end of your TS. This gives you more surface space for both when working with wider (TS) and longer (Router) materials.

DC is in the corner. I know you want shorter runs. I don't care. I had to put it some place.

And I corrected your bench size.


----------



## chrisstef

I like the rendition of the shop layout but there's an issue that you wouldn't have known about. Directly behind where you have the tablesaw is the air handler for the AC as well as a lally column. Well done on the bench modification though lol.

Ill have to make a full size drawing of the basement tonight. If I do bump into size constraints I can spill over to the storage side if I had to. Theres at least another 500 square feet over there but it comes with some obstacles. The air handler, oil tank, electrical service, and water filtration are all scattered about.


----------



## jmartel

That TS location doesn't allow ripping of long boards, though. It would need to be mobile. If it's going to be mobile, then you can roll it out of the back corner when using it and shove it back there when you are done.


----------



## Mosquito

I was thinking the same thing as jmart, re: table saw location.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - I like the correction of the bench size ;-0. Don't know about the TS though. Not enough room to do long rips.


----------



## 7Footer

JayT's pic of the multiple plane orientations and the reaction it got is hilarious.

Dan that is one seriously fancy bottle cap catcher, I dig it.

Stef he shop layout is lookin good. Man you must be at least doubling your space, no? New shop is UGE.

Nice beach day Tony.

You guys see the Rockler ad over the weekend? They've got the Incra Mitre 100HD for $119…. Seems like a pretty good deal, it's $153 even on Amazon… I wouldn't mind having one of those if they work as good as they look (not the gold color but the claimed accuracy and consistency)....


----------



## jmartel

I saw that. I'm wondering whether or not it would be better than a TS sled. The sled would be cheaper, but more finnicky for non-90 deg angle cuts. And larger to store.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good luck Todd. Further monkey training and tooling is awesome too.

Till looks great 7'.

Glad you are feeling better Walden.

Did you give it a second coat Stef? Lots brighter; it's going to be a nice space man.


----------



## 7Footer

My thoughts exactly… you could still make a really simple cutoff sled for other stuff but it seems like the Incra would do almost everything you need…..


----------



## ToddJB

As Stef stated the wall on the left isn't really there. So long rips wouldn't be an issue, except for there is an air handler that he didn't originally discuss.

Anywho, here is another option:










Red line indicated your DC lines.


----------



## chrisstef

7 - yea the new shop is beefcake. Lots of space. Id say im a little less than doubling my space which will be very cool once its all said and done in 2018. I just struck a bargain with the wife who is becoming increasingly concerned that the creation of the shop will prevail over the upgrading of the house. One week on a house project followed by one week on a shop project. I cant do everything in the house that she wants without a semi functional shop. Hell, I cant even find half of my gear right now.

Here's my stab at a full basement view. Its far from accurate but it'll have to suffice for now:


----------



## Hammerthumb

Question for ya Stef. As your planer is mobile, do you have it on a stand that is the same height as your TS so you can use that as outfeed?


----------



## 7Footer

Dang, beefcake is right! Sounds like a pretty good trade 1 week for 1 week… Get the layout down and the essential machines up and running then you can do the 1 week trade off deal! Lawl @ the 'workmate - lets be realistic'


----------



## chrisstef

Right now its on a stand without wheels Paul. Ill be adding casters to it and id like to adjust it to the same height as the OF table which also is not built. That would be the ideal situation so the TS and OF can serve double duty for the planer.

I didn't take a thing with me from the last shop in terms of benches, cabinets, or shelving so its all starting from scratch which is probably not the best situation for a guy with procrastinating tendencies.


----------



## jmartel

So we should expect a tool cabinet sometime around 2018?


----------



## LukieB

Just stopping by to say hi, and see how you fools are doing. It's been too long…


----------



## ToddJB

> Theres at least another 500 square feet over there but it comes with some obstacles. The air handler, oil tank, electrical service, and water filtration are all scattered about.
> 
> - chrisstef


This cracks me up about basements. When I finished ours I had to move everything to a consolidated area - and by doing so it streamlined all of the units to what they serviced. If I were making a laser tag course in your basement then they would be optimally placed.


----------



## JayT

Holy crap, a LukieB sighting!

Yes, it's been too long. How's things going in your neck o' the woods? Not a lot changed here, juvenile humor, random, pointless discussion and stef's workbench is still in the same state of non-construction as the last time you checked in, though it is now not completed in a new house/shop.


----------



## walden

hahaha. Jmart is funny. The tool cabinet is scheduled as a retirement project decades from now. Baby Stef will have to finish it because Dad will be in the nursing home…


----------



## chrisstef

Hey yo! What up Lukie. You should probably hang out and kick it for a little. Hope things are well with you buddy.

Yea Todd, I cant figure out why the hell they did what they did. The oil tank is clean across the house from the boiler and hot water heater. That little old copper line buried in the slab some 50' away. Cant wait until the concrete eats that line up and all of a sudden I aint gots no heat. Environmental clean up, aisle 6.


----------



## LukieB

Haha, sounds about right. Congrats on the sale of the casa Stef.

Things have been good here, finally made some time to get into the shop this week, which of course made me think of you guys. I miss your random juvenile humor and pointless discussion…I would even go as far as to say, I miss Stef


----------



## JayT

> Yea Todd, I cant figure out why the hell they did what they did.


Makes it easier to play hide and seek for a toddler. Also tells you the mental level of the person who designed it.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef I hear tons of heating systems back East are oil.. I've probably asked this before but I forgot, you have any idea how much oil you burn a month, or if your old house had oil how much it burned per month? I've got oil in my house (new tank and boiler 1 year before I moved in), it wasn't bad when oil was only $2/ gal… but now at close to $4/gal it fuggin sucks, I hate it. Costing me $300+ just for the oil in the cold winter months….


----------



## jmartel

Most of the houses where I lived in CT were oil heat. Electric is so expensive in CT. We ended up having a new townhouse with electric, and a tankless water heater. Kept the heat around 62ish, and paid about $100/month in the winter. Most people with not brand new places were way worse off than that.

Here in Seattle, my electric averages about $30 every 2 months. Heat is natural gas, though, so that makes a big difference.

In San Diego, we only paid about $30 every 2 months with no heat needed and water was included in rent.


----------



## 7Footer

^I don't want to hear about your cheap electric and natty gas heat, damnit. Salt in the wound dude.


----------



## ToddJB

All natural gas here. I frack it in my backyard - not cause I need to, but I just like to piss Matt Damon off.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah see I'd love to have natty gas, I've priced it all out though and it's just not worth it, we aren't going to stay in the house long enough to make it worth it…

Next house will have natural gas throughout that fugger. The other thing I hate is my stupid electric oven & cooktop, cooking with gas is so much better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to gas stove being superior.


----------



## Mosquito

+1 to gas stove here as well.

-

I can't remember if I've shared much recent progress on this computer case here, but here it is with the finish applied to the veneer… gettin' closer









It's not attached yet (so no pictures of it with the finished veneer), but there will be a strip of aluminum glued in where the veneer was cut out… Anyone have any thoughts on what adhesive to use to stick the aluminum to the wood?









This build was also nominated for Mod of the Month on one of the computer modding sites I participate on. Pretty cool, wooden scratch builds aren't all that common, and rarely do well in the competition, but hey I'm still in there lol


----------



## chrisstef

In the last house we went through about 4 tanks of oil for the year at 1600 square in a 1960's home. $300 a month during the winter aint that bad. With the little guy we kept the house about 68 in the winter. It was a pretty cold winter last year overall though.


----------



## JayT

> Anyone have any thoughts on what adhesive to use to stick the aluminum to the wood?


My first thought/choice would be contact cement, though you'll have to be very careful not to get any on the veneer. You could also try non-foaming polyurethane glue.


----------



## jmartel

Mos, that thing is dying for a proper french polish. This a build for yourself or a customer?


----------



## chrisstef

Looks pretty tight Mos.


----------



## ToddJB

I've never been around an oil system. Is it piped in or do you have to have it delivered?


----------



## chrisstef

Delivered and store in, typically, a 275 gal tank. Its whack.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Saucy Mos!

.



> Delivered and store in, typically, a 275 gal tank. Its whack. - chrisstef


 ... But at least it smells good.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hello LukieB. Glad you stopped by to say hello.

Have to agree with Jmart on the French polish there Mos. I guess it's a little late for that.

Agree with JayT also on the non-foaming urethane adhesive. That's what I use for metal to wood as I have had some bad luck with epoxy.


----------



## chrisstef

It smells good.

Yea especially when the little whistle doesn't go off when the guy is filling it and it overflows out of the spill valve. It'll take months to get rid of that smell. Kinda like your sheets.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Only solution to for my sheets is fire…


----------



## Airframer

Stef I use (and I ******************** you not) Diet Coke to get the jet fuel smell out of my work clothes. Soak em in that for a bit then wash as usual and problem solved. Before I discovered that we may or may not have had JP8 smelling clothes coming out of the washer for months following a single work cloth load…. wife was not pleased.


----------



## jmartel

I do love the smell of jet fuel in the morning.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys!

Contact cement was what I was thinking about trying. I tried some hide glue on some scraps, but that was a no go I think

It's not french polished (never done that before, but do want to try at some point). I applied some tinted Danish Oil (Red Mahogany) and after a few days came back with 5 total coats of shellac. I wipe the shellac on with a cloth, and sanded with 600 grit between coats, then after the last coat did 320, 400, 600, and 1000 grit. Then buffed with paste wax.


----------



## walden

The cabin is running natural gas for heat, hot water and the stove. Well for the water and electric for the lights and outlets. It also has a wood burning fire place that could easily be converted for a wood burning stove.

The sun here is so intense, I can fully charge a 12 volt deep cell battery for the camper in two hours flat with a 100 watt solar panel. So with 500 watts of solar on the roof of the cabin and a wood burning stove, this place would cost almost nothing in utilities, but the landlord isn't interested in making the changes. I'll have to save it for when I have my own place again.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks close to French polish. I just don't do any sanding when I polish. Just use a pad with alcohol.


----------



## 7Footer

Case turned out great Mos, nice job.

Yeah have it delivered, mine is 500 gal and buried in the front yard, makes no sense why the previous owners put a new tank and new burner in rather than putting a new natural gas burner and doing away with the tank, theres natural gas access right where I am too, has been for many years. $300 a month aint bad for the East coast maybe, but for here it's a grip, my neighbors are in the jmart range with their forced air natural gas system.

Diet coke eh? I'll have to mention it to the guys…. I actually sort of enjoy smell of jet A (not a huffer), but probably wouldn't like it if my clothes always smelled like it…. Eric I've got a bag I should send to you, my Pops brought it back from the last convention he was at, says "I love the smell of jet fuel in the morning"..


----------



## Mosquito

Oh, *jmart* it's a personal project. I haven't made any of them on commission yet. I've had someone ask if they could buy one (the last one I did, Dancing Iridescence, with the ground metal side panels, and curly maple front), but that one's about as close to a piece of art as I'll likely ever make, and couldn't really come up with a realistic number that I'd be willing to let it go for.

That's the other problem, is finding someone who appreciates what it is and what goes into it, and how much materials and parts alone cost…


----------



## ToddJB

Do you just swap shells each one you make? Or do you make complete machines each time?


----------



## chrisstef

Buried oil tanks scare me because its not if they'll leak its when they'll leak. They've mostly done away with them up here because of all the shifting they do when the ground freezes up. Ive seen them pull out 20,000 gallon leakers and the clean up that is left behind is wicked costly. You can smell the oil from down the street. Id love to tie in to some nat gas up here but its not offered in many towns. Damn bedrock and hilly terrain.

House project #1 begins tonight and its my favorite task ever. Painting stained trim and doors. Gots me a gallon of Bin 1-2-3, a fresh Purdy brush, and a couple sanding blocks. Best part is, all the trim looks like its been polyshaded. Im hoping that a gentle scuffing with 150 will be enough to get the primer to stick. If not, its all getting ripped out. Adios 1988.

I love the smell of 2 stroke in the morning.


----------



## Mosquito

> Do you just swap shells each one you make? Or do you make complete machines each time?
> 
> - ToddJB


So far it's been complete machines each time, but I may start harvesting some parts from old builds at some point. The last few have all been pretty different designs and styles of things though. That and I've got a fairly decent sized stockpile of hardware too…


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I tell ya - finishing the last bit of trim and painting is still on the todo list in the basement, and I am not NOT looking forward to it. And I don't have the added layer of pain in the arse that you do.

What about that pink carpet?


----------



## TheFridge

Pink is the new black. Just sayin..


----------



## chrisstef

Its not pink, its dusty rose. For now its staying until we can pony up the greenbacks for hardwood. Maybe come tax return season we can swing it. Need like 800 square. Until then fridge is speakin truth.


----------



## ToddJB

> So far it s been complete machines each time, but I may start harvesting some parts from old builds at some point. The last few have all been pretty different designs and styles of things though. That and I ve got a fairly decent sized stockpile of hardware too…
> 
> - Mosquito


Cool. Do you have them for dedicated purposes? Are the oil, electric or natural gas?


----------



## 7Footer

I love the feel of 2 strokes in the morning.

Yeah man agreed, in ground tanks make me nervous too. Funny story about in ground tanks, here at work we use to have a 10,000 gallon in-ground jet-A tank and it was removed in the early 90's. Well they went through State of Oregon dept. of Environmental Control, did everything necessary to have it decommissioned, soil samples taken, contaminated soil taken care of, blah blah blah, in the end they spent over 20K on the whole process, had the case approved and closed by the state of Oregon. Well about a year ago we get a letter in the mail from Oregon DEQ, and they say they one of the soil sample tests that was done back in '92 has now changed (the previous test didn't include one little measurement that was a new law in the last 4 or 5 years) and therefore they re-opened the file…. So damn ridiculous, we ended up just hiring a State approved soil testing company who came out here and took a whole bunch of samples and submitted them to the state, and $2,500 later the case was closed once again. The OR DEQ actually charges you by the hour to talk to them, this is a small invoice too, I just looked and we paid them over $900 in 2013 for 'their time' basically…. its a joke, a total racket. "phone call: email and phone call conversation with consultant soil solutions" .5 hours my ass!









Moral of the story, don't bury an oil/fuel tank!

Edit: Stef that is poopy, painting stained trim and doors, not fun!


----------



## theoldfart

Got rid of our oil tank, asbestos covered boiler and piping. BIG dollars for remediation and proper disposal. Put in propane Buderus boiler, euro style heating, replaced all our windows including cellar ones, blew in cellulose insulation again more big dollars. Cut our heating costs in half, and increased resale value as well. We were able to take advantage of interest free loans from the utilities and paid it all off in five years. We did have an oil spill when the delivery dude didn't pay attention to the whistle, stunk for months.

Was that really LukieB?


----------



## 7Footer

Hey Kev I used the cornering tools for the first time this weekend, I rounded over the edges on on all the little tiny trim pieces for my plane till, those make quick work out of it, I dig em.


----------



## Mosquito

> Cool. Do you have them for dedicated purposes? Are the oil, electric or natural gas?
> - ToddJB


Pretty sure they're all electric lol I have a few that are dedicated and a few that are just on display. My music box is in my shop all the time for some audio. I use my desktop almost daily, I have one that's hooked up to the bedroom TV for netflix, amazon prime video, etc. Same with one downstairs connected to the projector that also records TV. My fileserver is downstairs as well, as a central machine I can back up anything I need to on. I have 1 sitting on a stand in the living room, and 2 on shelves in the basement lol


----------



## ToddJB

> Cool. Do you have them for dedicated purposes? Are the oil, electric or natural gas?
> - ToddJB
> 
> Pretty sure they re all electric lol I have a few that are dedicated and a few that are just on display. My music box is in my shop all the time for some audio. I use my desktop almost daily, I have one that s hooked up to the bedroom TV for netflix, amazon prime video, etc. Same with one downstairs connected to the projector that also records TV. My fileserver is downstairs as well, as a central machine I can back up anything I need to on. I have 1 sitting on a stand in the living room, and 2 on shelves in the basement lol
> 
> - Mosquito


That's awesome.


----------



## theoldfart

Noah, yea they are pretty cool tools. What about pics ?


----------



## 7Footer

http://youtu.be/jjtdlwHWo






Edit: I can snap a pic later this eve….


----------



## theoldfart

Sky outside my home right now


----------



## widdle

tony where was that contest, good for you..have not heard of that organization…

good job on the drawings stef..My opinionated thoughts are , vertical lumber storage is easier to dig through..Everything on mobile bases and lastely , a bench is needed to build a bench, bang one together with 2x in the meantime and it can serve another purpose down the line..


----------



## Tim457

You fuggers entertain me. That is all.


----------



## Mosquito

Note to self, those white plastic dixie cups that I use for mixing shellac and dye in, not for spraypaint…










Needed a little touch up paint on the computer case that I spray painted. So I sprayed a little into a plastic dixie cup to use with a little brush. The first part went great, but when I picked the cup up for the second part, the whole bottom fell right out of the cup, and got about 25% of it on my bench, under the parchment paper… bummer


----------



## Airframer

That is the universe telling you to put some finish on that bench FFS!

I have had the same thing happen to me with those plastic cups and spray paint.. just not on my workbench lol.


----------



## walden

Kevin - Great sky shot!

Mos - I'm silently weeping for your bench. I felt the same way when I dropped my heavy ars saw vice on the cherry stretcher of my bench. I screamed so loud my neighbor came running over to see if I was ok. LOL.

I got the blade on the new Veritas #5 cambered tonight and took it for a test drive on some crazy cherry. Works great!!


----------



## lateralus819

So i received the mallet head August made me! It's superb. It's HEAVY. Can't thank him enough!

I tried to make a handle, but failed three times. Anyone wanna make a couple bucks and turn this poor guy a handle?


----------



## walden

I just heard something funny and it made me think of Todd and Red. What do you call it when a redhead goes off the deep end? A ginger snap!


----------



## DanKrager

> Hell, I cant even find half of my gear right now.
> - chrisstef


As I understand it…don't bother looking for your workbench. It doesn't exist. Just trying to save you some time, bless your heart.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Snap!

How much camber? Shavings look about an inch wide or so.


----------



## Mosquito

Go2 Glue seemed to work quite well…


----------



## jmartel

Looking good there, Mos.

I just got my glue pot with some extra hide glue in the mail today. I'll give hammer veneering a go soon enough. $35 for a Hold Heet and some extra hide glue, plus shipping. Not too shabby.


----------



## Airframer

I think I know what Stef's having for dinner tonight..

A little..










And..










You crazy bastahd…


----------



## walden

Kevin - The camber is based on an 8 inch diameter circle. I was taking light passed since the grain was a bit crazy. If I were to really take some meat off, the blade uses about an inch and a half of width.


----------



## chrisstef

Id be a bit leery of any sausage whos packaging is written in Mandarin and for the love of all things holy don't go putting vegetables in my macaroni outside of the tomato sauce. That means no peas, no broccoli, no spinach, and absolutely no carrots.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, my scrub has the same camber. When I got it it had a 2" camber. You wound up with square shavings, they were as deep as they were wide!


----------



## walden

> Walden, my scrub has the same camber. When I got it it had a 2" camber. You wound up with square shavings, they were as deep as they were wide!
> 
> - theoldfart


Ha! My scrub plane has a 6 inch camber, so not as bad. I went with the 8 inch for the jack plane because that is what Chris Shwarz recommends. I think it will flatten out a bit with each sharpening until it needs to to reground.

Are you counting down the days till retirement?


----------



## LukieB

Wow Mos, that case looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Twerked tubby is status quo at a juggalo outing? Who'da thunk?

It was in Imperial Beach Widdle. WiLDCOAST Dempsey Holder Ocean Festival & Surf Contest -&- Wildcoast Foundation

Great shot Walden.

Looks great Mos, sorry about the bench mishap.

Good eye spotting Stef's meal of choice AF.

Hiya Lucas. How are you man?

Hog got the aids which sapped his strength to such a degree that he is unable to operate his phone. He said the prison-style was worth it though.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, last day of work is Thursday, road trip starts Sunday


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ So cool. 

Happy for ya Kevin!


----------



## chrisstef

"Last day of work is Thursday." Holy crap that's awesome. Id be psyched if my last day for the week was Thursday never mind forever.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Kevin.

Oh man. So much want.

http://www.revzilla.com/common-tread/kawasaki-ninja-h2-and-h2r

300hp superbike. Probably somewhere around 400lbs wet. For reference, my current bike puts out 125hp at the crank.


----------



## chrisstef

For reference, my current bike puts out 125hp at the crank.

I bet your wrist puts out just as much lol.


----------



## walden

> Walden, last day of work is Thursday, road trip starts Sunday
> 
> - theoldfart


Nice! Enjoy!

I only have 25 more years to go. Erf…


----------



## walden

Wow. My review of the new Veritas bench plane has gotten over 1000 views in two days! That's crazy.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. Things are coming together nicely now on the computer.



> Looking good there, Mos.
> 
> I just got my glue pot with some extra hide glue in the mail today. I ll give hammer veneering a go soon enough. $35 for a Hold Heet and some extra hide glue, plus shipping. Not too shabby.
> 
> - jmartel


That is an outstanding deal on a glue pot… Have you used hide glue before, just not for hammer veneering? The trickiest part for me was finding the right consistency, which was a lot thinner than I was doing at first…


----------



## jmartel

Nope. Never used it. I've been using Titebond Coldpress glue.


----------



## 7Footer

Jesus christ jmart, I'd kill myself riding a bike like that. That's insane. Lol @ Stef.

Nice review on the Veritas Walden, those are pretty interesting.

Kevin, I tried to snap a couple pics of the round overs on that tiny trim I did:


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Purdy.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks T….. That is the first time I've used oak ply, I think I might use it more and more, it's only $10 more per sheet than the regular AC cabinet ply, and the oak has way less blemishes. The only problem is me needing the doofus of the day at HD to make a cut with the panel saw, and watching them butcher the cut by pushing way to fast with a uber dull blade…. Makes me cringe watching those guys operate the saw.

Oh and congrats Kevin on the upcoming final day of work, super cool!

Edit: Hey Red, I am gonna need a new blade for my Bedrock 608, I saw those links you posted in the HPOYD thread, question though, do I need to order a new chip breaker with it or will the original chip break work with the Hock or the Veritas Stanley replacements?


----------



## walden

> Congrats Kevin.
> 
> Oh man. So much want.
> 
> http://www.revzilla.com/common-tread/kawasaki-ninja-h2-and-h2r
> 
> 300hp superbike. Probably somewhere around 400lbs wet. For reference, my current bike puts out 125hp at the crank.
> 
> - jmartel


It just needs a hole in the seat with a small container underneath to hold the poo when you crap yourself riding it…


----------



## walden

Holy crap. Great price on a Lie Nielsen bronze smoother if any one is interested.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191352801303?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## john2005

> Walden, last day of work is Thursday, road trip starts Sunday
> 
> - theoldfart


Thats awesome Kevin! I bet you are stoked. Well deserved


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Wow. My review of the new Veritas bench plane has gotten over 1000 views in two days! That s crazy.
> 
> - walden


Oh ya, well my epic air filter review has like 2700+ views. So stick that in your pine cone pipe and smoke it buddy!

lawl.


----------



## ToddJB

> Wow. My review of the new Veritas bench plane has gotten over 1000 views in two days! That s crazy.
> 
> - walden
> 
> Oh ya, well my epic air filter review has like 2700+ views. So stick that in your pine cone pipe and smoke it buddy!
> 
> lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


...from February - not two days ago - bully.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Total bully.


----------



## theoldfart

Red 'roids, not again!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. I'm just goofin. Couldn't help it after I saw this pic of Walden:









-
Kev- congrats on retirement brother. Happy for you.

Nice work in the shop 7 and Stef.

If I should ever convert to tool cabinet someday, I sure hope I don't get backlash from any plane tills or french cleats I may have inspired;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

^And self-aggrandizing…


----------



## chrisstef

self-ag·gran·dize·ment (slf-grndz-mnt)
n.
The act or practice of enhancing or exaggerating one's own importance, power, or reputation.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup. that's why I widdle is the only one who can stand me:+)

inherited some tools, a first for me. Do you guys think this logging saw looks cool up here?


----------



## ToddJB

Why not just add it to the saw till?


----------



## chrisstef

I think it gets a little lost up there Red. It needs more prominence imo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Agreed. It is barely discernible.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe hanging from wire over the bench, much like a pool light over a billiards table…. and some spot lighting


----------



## ToddJB

Inlay it into your joinery bench then epoxy over it. Done. Decision made.


----------



## JayT

Use it to camouflage the sewer pipe.


----------



## JayT

logjam


----------



## theoldfart

Hanging sword as in Damocles?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I couldn't wait to hang it in my shop, but I don't know where to put the stinkin thang. It's Disston too. I'll blog about my haul from my great uncle when I get a chance.

Now pipe down you buncha hacks, one of us has to build some crap around here.
(how was that T?)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Better. Thanks BRK. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Dude, JayT, whats your deal? Box wine, jar sauce, and Milwaukees best? Youre fridge needs an overhaul bro.


----------



## JayT

Not my fridge, stef, sorry. Pretty sure it's Tony's by the item between the jar sauce and beer. Plus the guy looking into it has more hair than I do.


----------



## ToddJB

I have two those big log saws too. Ones an Aktins and Ones a Lakeside. I've been mulling over where to put them for some time. I'll probably just wait til you figure out where yours will go, then copy that.


----------



## 7Footer

^Ha! Is that like the gay version of a stranger?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bless your demented pimp heart.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol 7, that's funny as hell. There's a whole series of hide the dillski pics out there. Cracked me up.


----------



## walden

Thanks for defending me guys!

Red - Where did you get that pic of me. I made the pipe myself…

I have two log saws as well. The big one is hanging on the wall in the shop and the other is in the shop closet. I use mine though.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## 7Footer

Hide the dillski, lol. Would be funny to roll to someone's house and plant one in the fridge….

While I was in Bend we went by this place that part sex shop and part smoke shop…. The upstairs is a pipe and vape shop and the main floor is a sex toys and what not. I snagged a few of their stickers which I plan on randomly planting of unknowing friends cars…. The place is called The Pretty Pussycat, it's gonna be great, I'll make sure and take a pic when I do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Nice.


----------



## widdle

So we have to send red royalties if we make a sawtill or use the french cleat sytem ?


----------



## chrisstef

Royal dillskis ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> So we have to send red royalties if we make a sawtill or use the french cleat sytem ?
> 
> - widdle


Only if you have or called me, or pm'd me with questions or dimensions. You know who you are.


----------



## Airframer

Todd… I know he is a climber but making him change your tires is a bit much. I mean does he even know what a star pattern is yet?


----------



## Airframer

Tiny workbench stuff and things happening tonight.. Parallel guide installed..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Awwwee. It's so cute.

Btw Stef, don't listen to these knuckleheads, I like the first drawing of you shop just fine. I project 2017…..unless I get frustrated and drive 2000 miles just to put you out of your misery.

I'm already wishing I had more lumber storage. Should have built a bigger shed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You may be nicotine's little b!tch but you sure are a fuggin' cool dad. Of course we never see all the beatings and cigarette burns.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd… I know he is a climber but making him change your tires is a bit much. I mean does he even know what a star pattern is yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Airframer


I mind my own business when you force your kid into your hobby, why don't you mind yours when I force mine into child labor? We obviously had kids for different reasons, you pious butthead.


----------



## john2005

^ha



> You may be nicotine s little b!tch but you sure a fuggin cool dad. Of course we never see all the beatings and cigarette burns.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Agreed



> I m already wishing I had more lumber storage. Should have built a bigger shed.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Me too. Pouring a slab to start remedying that problem on Friday. Basically just a leanto on the back of the shop. Be nice to get the wet wood out of the shop too.


----------



## woodcox




----------



## Tugboater78

Leanto unfinished on back of shop…









A tarp for a roof


----------



## JayT

It's going to be a long day-stayed up late watching the Royals. What a game! I don't know how many more times this team can beat two managers, though. It's tough enough to beat the opposing team, but when you have to overcome your own manager's bonehead decisions, too …...

Oh well, I'll enjoy the win and hope the bad managing decisions stay limited to one or two per game for the Angels series.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent game, I stayed up too for the whole thing. Wow, that stadium was erupting at the end. I remember the '85 series against my Cards with particular pain, but am rooting for KC to play deep into the postseason.


----------



## 489tad

Woodcox whats the story with the Rat Rod? Thats too cool.


----------



## john2005

Tarp or no, yours appears to be bigger than mine there Tug….nevermind


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahah @ Todd.

Very cool ride Woodcox.

Well done Tug.

Wake up Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry I got all involved with priming trim and doors again last night and im still flaking the paint off my knuckles. The wife got on me pretty good about getting some stuff done and then felt bad so she decided to help last night. Im taking her brush away. She's been relegated to roller duty only.

I highly recommend the Zinsser 1-2-3 latex primer. It covered up some poly'd trim to the point that I cant flake it off with my fingernail this morning. A quick scuffin with some 150 was all it took for prep work. Pretty happy about that.

Good funnies outta you guys last night.

Edit - I must be sleepin. I just had 2 demo guys pop into my office and say "You hungover?" and then another of the asbestos guys walk by and said "Open your eyes, you sleepin white boy." WTF, must be the rain.


----------



## theoldfart

^fumes
+1 Zinser
++1 wife-paint brush


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm a fan of zinnser product too Stef. I keep a can of this stuff around for when old stain bleed through latex paint. Ticks you off when that happens. It's oil based, that's why I like the spray can.


----------



## ToddJB

> The wife got on me pretty good about getting some stuff done and then felt bad so she decided to help last night. Im taking her brush away. She s been relegated to roller duty only.
> 
> - chrisstef


I am a wreck with a brush, too. It goes where I want it to, but it doesn't lay out nice. I've tried the nice Purdy and other "premium" brushes from BORGs, but I still end up with brush strokes.


----------



## byerbyer

JayT - What a game! I'm a Cubs fan, but I've always had a soft spot for the "home town" team across the state. I'm gonna need an extra cup(s) of coffee to keep up today.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Happy for the royals as well. It's been to long.

The railroad might finally be getting enough guys hired. I didn't get called right on my rest. I feel a furniture making splurge coming on. Prepare yourselves to be discouraged by productivity;-P


----------



## BigRedKnothead

some days I'd rather be lucky than good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog is neither but congrats to you Red.

p.s. I did not spell neither correctly on my first attempt.


----------



## chrisstef

lol ^

Todd - I think its all about a light handed back brush and good paint. I always have better luck with Ben Moore stuff than say Behr or Valspar. Im all about Purdy brushes. Not really that into cleaning them but its the price one has to pay.


----------



## ToddJB

I blame the paint…. couldn't be my technique… damned none leveling paint.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, good omen

Purdy's rule, worth the effort.

Tony, nether?


----------



## AnthonyReed

"niether".... I before E and all that whatnot. I fail.


----------



## ToddJB

The English language is a fickle b.


----------



## chrisstef

Gots to blame the paint. Speaking of which, I need to go grab some top coat paint. Another rousing evening of painting coming my way.

Chiefs beat the Pats and the Royals make the playoffs in the same week. Someone better call Shane, he might have offed himself in consideration of going out on top.


----------



## ToddJB

You got everything sanded and primed last night? Good work.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed. It wasn't very much, just a bank of 3 glass doors and the surrounding trim. Im trying to decide what to use for the top coat. Ben Moore Advance or Impervo. I used the Advance on the cabinets in the last house and its nice stuff but the dry time is ridiculous (12-16 hours) and its thin. Levels like butter though. Ive never used the Impervo. I believe that both are water based but act like oils. Any Impervo users?

Edit - scratch that. Impervo is oil based. Too much stinky. Don't need to huff fumes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Been using a Purdy 3" sash brush quite a bit over the past three weeks, to the point of cleaning it 6+ times one day while rotating through the three colors being applied to the hallway and rooms 'in work.' Nice brush, and you're a commie bast*ard, Stef (Bless Your Heart) if you use such a fine instrument and don't thoroughly clean it for future use.

Just sayin.

EDIT: Give yourself extra credit if you recognized the "Back to School" reference.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, I do believe that you may have misread my musings sir. Im in total agreement that a fine instrument such as a Purdy brush must be treated with respect and dignity. All my brushes receive a good cleaning with the most expensive soaps (Dawn dish detergent) and filtered waters (tap) at the ideal temperature (scalding effing hot). And when completely cleaned they get the two handed palm spin, a Tony special as I like to call it, and a proper wrapping in brown paper bag, rolled tightly, yet never too tight as to deform the gentle bristles.

No commie lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't mean to contradict you Smitty but being a wasteful jag-off is more the characteristic of a capitalist / fascist pig rather than a commie ba$tard.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> ... they get the two handed palm spin, a Tony special as I like to call it…
> 
> - chrisstef


Love that. And Tony, I'll check to your discriminators re: pig vs. bastard. Stef has been out'd for what he is: A caregiver to tools old and new alike. Whew!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. Commie.

cruisin…..


----------



## theoldfart

^ "cruisin'", warp factor kinda speed me thinks!


----------



## Tugboater78

In a cruising too.. I think..
Posted in workbench thread though..




























Drew up some rough sketches for cabinet to move my drill press too. While drawing it I realized I need a stool or chair in my shop..

Waiting on electrical inspector to come and say ok to my new service connections… figured I'd stay busy


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Tug. Youre making up for lost time brother. Don't push that back too hard though.

You move like a rocket red. Red rocket. Lawl.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I got your red rocket. Double double lawl lawl.

I did have the sheet goods broke down already, but the rest I did today. Seems like the case always goes quick, but doors, drawers, and finishing eat up the hours.

Lookin good Tugger. That's it for me. Kids have an early out.


----------



## ToddJB

You boys are cruisin'.


----------



## LukieB

Tony…..Doing well man, how the hell are you

Kevin, Congrats on retirement, that is awesome


> Prepare yourselves to be discouraged by productivity;-P
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yeah….it's funny cause it's true….or not funny cause it's true, i'm not sure which.


----------



## theoldfart

Lukie thanks, looking forward to using that 8 a lot more.


----------



## jmartel

> I got your red rocket. Double double lawl lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Do you also have a problem with it blowing up on the launch pad?


----------



## ksSlim

.


----------



## chrisstef

For you Lukie:


----------



## ShaneA

I knew there had to be some closet Royals fans out there. That was one of the more exciting sporting events I have seen in quite some time. I am just barely old enough to remember some of the Royals "glory" days, but I have first hand knowledge of 3 decades of obscurity.

I have been so damn busy that I can't even log on to LJs during work hours. WTF?

Plus the cabinet build and misc. crap on the weekends has me worn down. I cant even see the train…err light at the end of the tunnel.

carry on


----------



## woodcox

Rat rod was a cobbled mess. I was just trying to get dude a good brake pedal again. Spent all my time reassembling his brake shoes correctly and didn't have time to address his main issue. 
His seats were not bolted down, among many other things. It had a floating oak t&g floor on top of a tobufore frame that was 3/8" carriage bolted THROUGH the steel frame.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hillbilly hotrod?


----------



## Tugboater78

Done for the day, all waxed and things shoved in drawers.


----------



## woodcox

Actually it resides most of its time in Vegas. Desertbilly I suppose.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, it' my other car!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Long way to go for a brake job.


----------



## jmartel

> Rat rod was a cobbled mess. I was just trying to get dude a good brake pedal again. Spent all my time reassembling his brake shoes correctly and didn t have time to address his main issue.
> His seats were not bolted down, among many other things. It had a floating oak t&g floor on top of a tobufore frame that was 3/8" carriage bolted THROUGH the steel frame.
> 
> - woodcox


Sometimes I like the rat rod look, but some people that have them have absolutely no sense when it comes to safety related things.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kinda makes you swell up with pride….;-)

New UP commercial

It plays two consecutive commercials. I had a little something to do with the 2nd one. The part where the girl is driving in a convertible. Cracks me up because they paid for helicoptors and spent two days getting that shot…..and it made about 2 seconds of the commercial. Tossin the millions around.


----------



## August

Trying to do the right thing by making wife something 
Anyway this handtool stuff is getting to me now


----------



## Airframer

Freakin' cool Red! So…. is that your arm waving in the shot?


----------



## jmartel

No, that's his red rocket.


----------



## ajshobby

And strait into a quilt rack for my neighbor. 









So nice to have some time in the shop again.


----------



## LukieB

> No, that s his red rocket.
> 
> - jmartel


 Heh, Heh, Heh

Justin, the bench storage looks awesome. I have been dreaming of doing something very similar. How did you construct the drawers?

Thanks Stef, You know how to make a brother feel welcome.


----------



## john2005

So…are we throwing Kevin a party tomorrow or what?


----------



## Tugboater78

Lukie I have a blog where I sorta explained the drawer construction in the comments for TerryR. When I post in next blog ill detail a bit more. Phone dying and on the road so "check ye later"


----------



## LukieB

I'll drink a cold one in honor of the old fart.

Thanks Justin…I will check it out


----------



## walden

Pretty cool Red!

Well, the old Stanley #5, Lie Nielsen scrub plane and the Gramercy saw all sold within 24 hours. Now I need to add that fleam to the LN DT saw and put her to work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am capital Lucas.

Great play Stef, I dig it.

Very cool Red.

Congrats Walden, good to hear.


----------



## ToddJB

August, watchya making? It looks good.

Red, nice commercial. Did they get a hand double?

Lukie, are you going to the RMTC gathering on the 12th? Walden just told me about it.


----------



## walden

Lukie - There will also be an event in Loveland in November. www.rmtc.org $25 to join, but worth every penny. I think Todd saved hundreds at the last meeting.


----------



## walden

Red - I have a dumb question pertaining to trains. Sometimes I see a bunch of locomotives hooked together - some in the front of the load and some in the back. Is one guy still "driving" it? In other words, do the locomotives act as one engine in that setup controlled by one set of controls?


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, Lukie is/was a member. He told me about sometime last year, and about his gloat worthy haul. But my first chance to make it out to an event was with you to the last one.


----------



## RPhillips

> - woodcox


Me Want! Love me some Rat Rods


----------



## ToddJB

> Red - I have a dumb question pertaining to trains. Sometimes I see a bunch of locomotives hooked together - some in the front of the load and some in the back. Is one guy still "driving" it? In other words, do the locomotives act as one engine in that setup controlled by one set of controls?
> 
> - walden


I think when their power is combined Red turns into Captain Plain Nuts.


----------



## walden

> Walden, Lukie is/was a member. He told me about sometime last year, and about his gloat worthy haul. But my first chance to make it out to an event was with you to the last one.
> 
> - ToddJB


Very cool! The guy that built my hollow and round planes contacted me yesterday and asked if he could come to the meeting on the 12th.

He also made this infill plane all by hand (and the one in the background). Mind blowing.


----------



## August

Tod
Closeth cabinet thing for wife


----------



## Mosquito

Projects for the wife are good. Means you can work with permission, and gain brownie points lol Lookin' good!

Walden, pretty impressive plane that is


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I think when their power is combined Red turns into Captain Plain Nuts.
> 
> - ToddJB


Wow! Just like in the Transformer movie!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mos you hurt my heart talking like that.


----------



## Mosquito

not saying I don't work with out approval, it's just less of a hassle lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red - I have a dumb question pertaining to trains. Sometimes I see a bunch of locomotives hooked together - some in the front of the load and some in the back. Is one guy still "driving" it? In other words, do the locomotives act as one engine in that setup controlled by one set of controls?
> 
> - walden
> 
> I think when their power is combined Red turns into Captain Plain Nuts.
> 
> - ToddJB


heh, heh. El cap-ee-ton

Walden, that's called distributed power, or DPU. Ya, all the of locomotives essentially mimic what the leader is doing. If they are on the head end, they are connected my a thick cable called an MU. If they are in the middle or rear of a train, they are linked by radio. As you can imagine, DP's help a lot with the slack action and physics of a train (little pushin from the rear, like Eric). And they save fuel. I love DPUs. Old timers hate them, but that's because they don't understand the technology. 
Another common question is if locomotives matter if they're faced forward or back. They're essentially just elec motors. Each axel looks like a giant alternator beneath. It matters not to an electric motor if it's going one way or the other.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Freakin cool Red! So…. is that your arm waving in the shot?
> 
> - Airframer


That's the funny thing Eric, I don't know! They shot two days. Who knows which footage they stinkin used…lol.

I do think the commercials are very well done. Most of the 2nd one is from my territory….it's all so familiar to me. 
That shoot was an experience. Buncha interesting folks from NY here to drop millions on a commercial shoot.
I always get picked form crud like that. Probably because I'm a little more personable and clean cut than a lot of the dudes I work with. Couple years ago I showed up and our CEO was riding with me. No pressure! I told my manager, "thanks for the heads up! At least I could have worn a shirt without stains on it!" lawl.

+3 for having a beer post to celebrate Kevin's retirement tomorrow.


----------



## theoldfart

Be honored to have youse guys join me in a beer about 6:30 pm tomorrow here. I have a final ten fiddy left in the cooler, seems apropos.


----------



## walden

That's pretty cool about the engines Red. Especially the radio linking. I always wondered how they controlled those.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like a plan, Kevin!


----------



## walden

> Be honored to have youse guys join me in a beer about 6:30 pm tomorrow here. I have a final ten fiddy left in the cooler, seems apropos.
> 
> - theoldfart


I think that is about 4:30 my time. Sounds good!


----------



## widdle

of is retiring from lj's ?..mabye we should retire his avatar…I'll bring Hi-c and cupcakes..


----------



## john2005

That'd be 430 my time too, aka still at work. The beer might be a little awkward…just sayin


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Be honored to have youse guys join me in a beer about 6:30 pm tomorrow here. I have a final ten fiddy left in the cooler, seems apropos.
> 
> - theoldfart


We'll all time it the best we can, but beer and Hi-c will be had to honor our buddy.


----------



## widdle

We could all chip in for a golden 2" sorby mortice chisel..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Morning Kevin. Congratulations bud! I am stoked for you.


----------



## theoldfart

maybe 8:30 would be better?

Thanks Tony


----------



## chrisstef

You gotta be walkin around feelin at least 4" bigger today Kevin. Id have a tough time wiping the smile off my face if I were in your shoes.


----------



## theoldfart

Smilin from ear to ear, maybe its gas?


----------



## chrisstef

At your age, I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## theoldfart

hehe


----------



## ToddJB

Decided not to call in sick today?


----------



## walden

Congrats Kevin!


----------



## john2005

Atta kid Kevin! Congratulations!

Yeah I'm not sure I could contain myself either…or the gas…


----------



## LukieB

Walden, Todd,- I am indeed a RMTC member…. that's Rocky Mountain Tennis Club if my wife's asking….

I hadn't planned on going to the meeting on the 12th, but if you two fools are going, I don't see how I can miss it. I will definitely be in Loveland for the one after as well.

You said you went to the last one, was that the annual meeting? How was it? I'm bummed I had to miss it.


----------



## ToddJB

Lukie, I won't be there, we have friends in town. But I believe Walden is going, and if we're being honest, he's at minimum 78% cooler than I.

And yeah the last one was the annual, and it was great, for me at least. I scored a ton for a little. Those guys don't seem interested in user tools, so they sell them on the cheap.


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats Kevin! If I drank I'd join you, even if I was at work (if it was Friday, the Beer would be free from my manager even)


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, I hear HiC is on the agenda so…..


----------



## Mosquito

I could probably do that lol

Otherwise, I always bring my own water lol


----------



## jmartel

> Smilin from ear to ear, maybe its gas?
> 
> - theoldfart


In that case, you need to do one final crop dusting of everyone's work areas on your way out. Just so they have something to remember you by.


----------



## 489tad

5:30 Central Time I'll be there Kevin!!!!


----------



## theoldfart

"crop dusting", I like it 

have to tell wife thats whats been happening, one can make it cruel by pulling up the sheets over their spouses head ;-(


----------



## 7Footer

I might be a little late to the party, but I'll pour one for the OF tonight when I get home….

Yeah give the wife the old Dutch Oven Kev!


----------



## AnthonyReed

A buttercup is my preferred method.


----------



## summerfi

I've been gone 2 weeks and you guys only made 722 posts. What a bunch of slackers.

Kevin, congrats bud. Retirement is the best job you'll ever have. You'll work harder than ever before, but it will be what YOU want to do, and it will all be fun.


----------



## chrisstef

> A buttercup is my preferred method.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Also know as a fastball in the northeast. A solid maneuver not to be performed by rookies. One must fastball and run or at least duck.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl, Buttercup/Fastball.

And I trust that you read all 722 Bob! Every post is full of important information.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have had them caught in a baseball cap and delivered back to me, by the stoned driver of the car, none the less. None were amateurs in the circle of my youth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are back safe Bob.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Gassy made me think of this. Can you tell I have little girls….








-
Had to go play choo-choo in the middle of the night. I'd better rest up for Kevin's brewsky later.


----------



## ToddJB

> 5:30 Central Time I ll be there Kevin!!!!
> 
> - 489tad


4:30 eastern is 3:30 central. Unless you wanna be fashionably late, when everyone is already hammered, and you just swoop in and steal the rest of the beer.


----------



## walden

Todd - He was talking 6:30 eastern…5:30 Central, 4:30 Mountain, 3:30 Pacific.. 11:30 in London…


----------



## AnthonyReed

…Unless you wanna be fashionably late, when everyone is already hammered, and you just swoop in and steal the rest of the beer…
Chicks are a little bit looser with that timing too. Why cramp his style?


----------



## theoldfart

Let's try this, a toast at 8:30 eastern time. This should accommodate every bodies time needs.
Will this help?


----------



## theoldfart

Oh yea, I love you guys!


----------



## ToddJB

> Be honored to have youse guys join me in a beer about 6:30 pm tomorrow here. I have a final ten fiddy left in the cooler, seems apropos.
> 
> - theoldfart


Yep. I totally read 4:30. Kevin, why the hell are you working til 6:30 on your last day?


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, Brad's on the front page!


----------



## theoldfart

Guess I,ll show up at 6:30 & 8:30!

Todd, trying to make sure my clients are all set. Been at the last one for over 10 years, their traumatized some what by my leaving.


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats on the retirement Kevin. I can't even imagine how great that must be. Enjoy it.


----------



## ToddJB

> Let s try this, a toast at 8:30 eastern time. This should accommodate every bodies time needs.
> Will this help?
> 
> - theoldfart


Great, so that should be 3:19 Mountain Time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi Shane.

Back in your hole now.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Shane


----------



## AnthonyReed

What I meant was, we miss you.


----------



## Mosquito

lol, this place is awesome


----------



## chrisstef

8:30PM. I got the whiskey.


----------



## Pezking7p

Posting to get to the bottom of 160 replies, and ask for advice. I don't have a lot of friends outside of work, and my family doesn't seem to be really giving advice outside of "do what you think is right"....Thanks for that.

Facts: My boss very unexpectedly got moved to another department as of Friday, and I've kind of been on a path to fill his position since I started here. Yesterday, my boss's boss sat me down to tell me he thinks I'm better suited for another position, and recommended I hold off a few years on taking the next step in the company. He basically said he doesn't think I'll be happy with that job, but he wanted to assure me that I am more than welcome to apply to the position (it is unlikely that I would not get the job). However, there are no current openings for the other position he thinks I'll be better suited to, and any future openings are far far more likely to occur at one of our other facilities. In other words, if I want to move up in the company, I need to relocate. Wife did not give much advice other than she is pretty dead set against moving to one of our other facilities. She's fine with relocating, just not in the cities where our other plants are located.

So here is my conundrum. Do I take my boss's job, and risk pissing off my would-be boss and putting a lot of undue stress on myself for the next 12 months while trying to hire/train my replacement, or do I hold off and hope when opportunity knocks that the wife has changed her positions? For what it's worth, I was told the promotion would not bring a very significant pay increase.

Third option is just to start looking for a new job now.

I don't think I've ever been faced with a decision like this before, I'm finding it very difficult.


----------



## ToddJB

Start doing 3 now, regardless. Then take the bosses job. Don't go down the wait and see path in hopes your wife's mind will change.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh, and do what feels right, hippy.


----------



## Mosquito

My advice, do what you think is right.

Oh, no wait… For me, something to look at is whether or not you can get where you want to go from where you are now, and be happy enough doing it. If not, considering other options isn't a bad thing. Is the other position he thinks you're more suited for something that you would lose the ability to apply for, or go back to, if you applied for and got your Boss's position? If not, it might be worth it to at least go that route while you wait, if it's something you want to do. I understand not wanting to relocate to certain areas. My promotion track would be a little quicker if I was willing to relocate to one of our other regions, but that's not really something that my wife and I are willing to do at the moment.

I'm not sure what your work environment is like, but it's the kind of thing I would talk to my manager/boss about at length, just to make sure both sides have a clear understanding of what's what.

My career experience at this point is limited to only 4 years after college, and one employer beyond part-time or internships, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## widdle

Congrtulations oldfart, cyberparty…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't let fear motivate your decision, if you want your boss's position take it. Other boss will get over it or he won't. The ultimate reason we go to work is money. Weigh the pay increase to the added frustration, if the portion of your soul you sell to your job is worth the additional slave notes to you then do it. If not, don't.

Waiting for opportunity is stifling, rarely comes to fruition and a method used to keep costs down.

Always be looking for a new job, sometimes things pop up.

.... my very uncouth opinion.


----------



## theoldfart

^ very sage advice from a young guy. Your bosses boss seems to have a hidden agenda. Your wife most likely will not acquiesce as time goes on. Do what works for the TWO of you.


----------



## widdle

Do what you love, love what you do…and hopefully there is windows..


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, or you could just retire with Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Come on Dan, we're doin' a road trip!


----------



## widdle

^ and there is the hidden answer..


----------



## chrisstef

Personally I wouldn't ever bank on something a few years down the road, IE the other position bosses boss thinks youll be good at. I also wouldn't want to ruin my home life for a position someone ELSE thinks you'll like. Who's he to say what YOU do and don't like. Im not real big on telling people how they feel. Your feelings are your own and shouldn't be dictated by anyone but yourself.

Quickly digesting the situation id have some questions for the big boss. Why'd your former boss get transferred? Id ask that because it seems like there are some undertones to that move along with the sit down you guys had where he told you that you wouldn't like the former bosses position. It smells like he's got someone pegged for it but without the credentials and experience that you have. You could defer the funny question of why he got moved by asking "who would I be directly reporting to if I don't apply for the job?" Its a beat around the bush question that could elicit some answers to other questions and some clues to whats really shakin with this guy.

How much reporting to this guy would you have to do? Everyday? Once in a while? Rarely ever?

They way that I see it is that I would apply for this open position. If you can hack it for a little while until the other spot opens up in "something you would be good at" (which I think is BS) you can always jump to that job when time comes. If the new boss starts hassling you and its apparent hes holding a grudge over you applying, start playing the field.

If the pay raise is not commensurate to the extra amount of BS youd have to deal with id sit tight and start playing the field.

I wouldnt expect your wifes sentiments on relocating to change either. That is unless its a big pay bump. Money talks.

All in all I think this guys got something up his sleeve. If you've never directly reported to this guy how does he know that you might not like this open position? Ive got a hunch that he has someone pegged for the job but they don't bring the experience that you do. Ive also got a gut feeling that he sees your production and doesn't want to lose you in your current position.

Gut feeling - this dudes greasy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Come on Dan, we re doin a road trip!
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## chrisstef

Damn, Tony and OF said what I did in 1000 less characters.


----------



## theoldfart

But Stef was much more elequent


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, can't see what you posted on my IPhone. I'm sure it will be worth waiting for !


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing important, Red Hot Chili's - Road Trippin'


----------



## CL810

> Smilin from ear to ear, maybe its gas?
> 
> - theoldfart


You know better than to trust a fart! 

Congrats Kevin! Now what time is the time for the toast?


----------



## ToddJB

8:30 Eastern, 7:30 Central, 6:30 Mountain, 5:30 Pacific


----------



## 7Footer

Big game tonight Widdster….. Get that dog some clear eyes.


----------



## walden

Pez - I completely agree with Tony. Never make the decision out of fear and never piss off the wife. Her position won't change with time. From your previous posts, it sounds like you hate this job anyway. Do what Todd said and start looking for a new job. The new boss is on a hidden agenda to get rid of you anyway. (I say this from experience.)


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, 6:30 PM eastern standard time
There will a repeat performance at 8:30 PM eastern standard time


----------



## CL810

> Andy, 6:30 PM eastern standard time
> There will a repeat performance at 8:30 PM eastern standard time
> 
> - theoldfart


That's a long time between rounds! Probably double toast at 5:30, 5:45.


----------



## widdle

Yeah 7..looking forward to it..They look far from the #2 team in the country, long ways to go, we'll see..


----------



## 7Footer

^True dat. Cute pooch. Yeah they almost blew it at WSU. But I also don't think WSU is as bad as everyone thought they were. I'll be at the game on the 18th vs. the Huskies, pretty stoked.


----------



## widdle

Cool..Huskies coach is nothing to fool with..should be a battle..


----------



## jmartel

Hoping the weather holds off this weekend. It's very quickly heading into the winter rainy season here. I wanted to get up into the North Cascades at least once more this year before winter hits.

Trying to go up here:


----------



## theoldfart

That looks awesome


----------



## jmartel

Swing up through on your Road Trip. North Cascades is one of my favorite places in the country that I've been to. I'm lucky enough to live within 2 hours of it (and 2 other National Parks, Rainier and Olympic)


----------



## AnthonyReed

In case I am on the road at the designated toast time here is a hardy "SALUD" to you Kevin. Congratulations.


----------



## Pezking7p

Wow, that pic is crazy, looks computer generated.

Kev, come pic me up and we'll be on the road again!

Thanks for the helpful words guys. I didn't mean to imply the the "other boss" is greasy. I work with him every day and I trust him. I did speak with him for about an hour last night and I think he's given me his honest advice, as a manager and as a friend. However, I have myself to look out for. It boils down to what Tony said: the pay has got to make up for the increase in BS, and this position has a lot of BS.

My old boss was promoted because of several losses from our R&D department (death, retirement, and promotions into sales positions) and he was urgently needed. Right now I think they are holding the position for me, as they haven't posted it to the website yet. Going to let it stew over the weekend but I needed some people to give me some real talk. Thanks.


----------



## ToddJB

Is this the guy who told you you couldn't have a beard? That's about as untrustworthy as it gets.


----------



## ShaneA

There is definitely an equation that needs to be worked as to potential for pay increase, happiness with current job, and potential for unrest in new job. Think on it over the weekend. No need to rush into a decision.

I think Tony summed it up pretty well.


----------



## walden

> In case I am on the road at the designated toast time here is a hardy "SALUD" to you Kevin. Congratulations.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Heading from one lady friend to another? Are you sure you're an accountant? Sounds more and more like gigolo work to me…


----------



## Pezking7p

> Is this the guy who told you you couldn t have a beard? That s about as untrustworthy as it gets.
> 
> - ToddJB


Lawl, no that guy is the VP of engineering. He also has a pony tail and a full beard.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, sometimes accounting is being something of a gigolo. You whisper in their ear what they want to hear!


----------



## CL810

Happy trails, slopes, and shop time Kevin! You're gonna love retirement - 6 Saturdays and 1 Sunday.


----------



## theoldfart

So, to everyone I wish you well. This place has been a great part of my life for a few years now. You've taught me a lot more than woodworking. Your approaches to life have been refreshing and enlightening.

Skoll


----------



## ToddJB

> Walden, sometimes accounting is being something of a gigolo. You whisper in their ear what they want to hear!
> 
> - theoldfart


But you shan't worry about that no mo'. Here's to you, Fart! Enjoy what you've earned. And that Social Security I'm paying for.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Andy, Todd just keep making this payments I need more tools!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yepper, I remember some old fart picking my brain about my roubo a couple years back. Kev, thanks for being such a great guy and a good friend. Here's a toast to ya….









-
And a dedication….


----------



## theoldfart

Red, you have no idea how much I appreciated that. Sue and i just watched the video again. That is without doubt my idea of the best artistic collaboration ever! This is the record currently on my turntable









I don't think or feel my age. I want to learn new things. I want to share them with my grandkids. I'm having trouble reconciling my age and time left here with what I want to do. Again thanks for being a friend and coconspirator.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

See how much we have in common;-) "Forever Young" was the processional song at our wedding. And "The Last Waltz" has got to be one of the top played albums in my shop.

May you live long and prosper. You've got to, if you want so see some of us retire in 25 years….lawl.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is there a 7:30 eastern, or do I hold off to 8:30 eastern?


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, now and then would do!

Red, your old beyond your years buddy. Good thing your wife is young!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh we've got nothin' but beer and time Smitty;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Think it's time to play Stage Fright>



!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congratulations Kevin. I looked for some real beer, but this is all I had.










To many happy days ahead!


----------



## theoldfart

NO problem anyones beverage of choice. Thanks for the thoughts and bring home some fish!


----------



## walden

Congrats Kev! I only have 25 years to go. That's not that long right? One one thousand, two one thousand…


----------



## theoldfart

Walden stop counting and live man! hehe Thank you for the thoughts, mine are getting fuzzy ( age or beer or both, you decide)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A Vermont beer in an Omaha glass, toasted in Illinois on the occasion of our internet friend's retirement.

*Congrats, Kevin!*


----------



## widdle

Cheers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Double post!


----------



## walden

Sorry about that Smitty…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not sure what happened, but I got a double shot of Magic Hat out if it, so it's all good.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks all.

Smitty, Magic Hat, the folks that gave us Hocus Pocus and Blind Faith! awesome beer

widdle hits high c!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This is "Pistil, Dandelion Ale" and very good.


----------



## theoldfart

haven't tried that yet, must be new?


----------



## Tugboater78

Congrats Kevin, I won't drink one in toast but I did open the freezer and looked at the half gallon of Jim Beam I've have for over 9 years and imagined I took a shot in your honor.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, virtual snorting is ok by me, thanks


----------



## LukieB

Congratulations Kevin!! This one's for you.


----------



## 489tad

Congrats and enjoy Kevin. Remember the rule. It didn't happen without pictures


----------



## woodcox

Here's to you Kevin! Congrats on hangin it up finally.










My father in law did it two years ago after being an HPman and then thirty years at the post office. Now he's taking CDL classes to be a school bus driver!


----------



## theoldfart

thanks guys


----------



## jmartel

Back to work, slacker.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats kevin!


----------



## theoldfart

So the shop is put to bed for the next few months









Going on a trip with my best friend









Seeing my family

















And the country


----------



## 7Footer

To the Old Fart! Congrats sir!










Sambuca… nice Stef!


----------



## DanKrager

Congratulations, and welcome to the club, TOF. Looking forward to seeing you if you can possibly swing by. Remember, there are at least four known LJ's within driving distance (1 hr) from here, Smitty being one of them.
Be safe, and as has been said, "live long and prosper!" 
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Congratulations Kevin. It makes paying FICA just a little less painful to know it's going to a good cause.


----------



## Pezking7p

Did not realize today was THE day. Congrats Kevin. Safe travels!

Broke out the good stuff in your honor:


----------



## summerfi

Here's to you, Kev.


----------



## Airframer

Geezus.. I came in here expecting a retirement celebration and it feels more like funeral. You aint dying kiddo.. just gaining more time for the things that actually matter.

Now… lets get this party started shall we?










Congratulations Kevin!


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, gonna play some NRBQ to go with that RC and moon pie?

Stef, try it with a double shot of espresso, mmmmm

Noah, so thats whats under the kilt 

Dan, I'll send you a pm. Trying to meet Smitty on the 7'th somewhere on I 70

Tim glad for the help.

Eric, a Braziliian party? I'm game

Thanks all


----------



## theoldfart

Goodnight all, gotta get up early and start packing tomorrow. Thank you eveyrbody


----------



## ToddJB

Staying late on his last day, getting up early on his first day of retirement… I'm not sure anyone explained how this should work to him.


----------



## Airframer

> Staying late on his last day, getting up early on his first day of retirement… I m not sure anyone explained how this should work to him.
> 
> - ToddJB


And he packed up his shop!


----------



## jmartel

Worst. Retirement. Ever.


----------



## CL810

> Goodnight all, gotta get up early and start packing tomorrow. Thank you eveyrbody
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, we need to talk! Lol


----------



## john2005

> Staying late on his last day, getting up early on his first day of retirement… I m not sure anyone explained how this should work to him.
> 
> - ToddJB


This

Enjoy your company OF, as we have enjoyed yours. I do think the bench a la Stef is a bit much, but hey, you gotta do what ya gotta do. We do however fully expect you to still finish before him. I would hate to think of what would happen if he finished first! That should motivate both of you 

Drive safe and keep us posted


----------



## ShaneA

Royals baseball, it is too much for my nerves. That is all.


----------



## Mosquito

Here ya go Kevin, busted out the good stuff. Congrats dude










(true story, I got 3 bottles from a friend as a wedding gift, along with a bottle of wine for my wife lol)


----------



## 7Footer

^Haha! Is that stuff really the cats ass? Never had it but every time I see it I think of that movie Grown Ups.
Voss Water





Fuggin Ducks always manage to blow it on the big stage. Scooby Wright III just owning people out there tonight.


----------



## JayT

> Royals baseball, it is too much for my nerves. That is all.
> 
> - ShaneA


+1 to that. At least it's a win, even if they make me stay up late to get it.


----------



## theoldfart

What the heck is VOSS water? Yuppie tap water maybe?


----------



## chrisstef

Back to muddying up this thread with things related to woodworking. Here's the fireplace design we'll be shooting for:










1/4" MDF here I come. Might go with a fat reclaimed timber or something besides white for the mantle though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

1/4" mdf? I have a couple sheets left over, come get 'em!


----------



## JayT

> Might go with a fat reclaimed timber or something besides white for the mantle though.
> 
> - chrisstef


That would be much better than white.

I hear there's a guy near you with some nice VG Douglas Fir. He was going to use it for a workbench, but has evidently given up on that idea.


----------



## ToddJB

You're going to cover up all the brickage?


----------



## JayT

.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - what did you use to fill the gaps at the butt joints on your wainscoting? Or did you bury the butt joints behind the raised panels?

Todd - All the brick will get covered except where you see the black surround in that picture. We may eventually put in a propane insert as well. Ill have sparky come and wire me some power and cable above the mantle for a television as well.

JayT - I think I know that dude (cheech voice)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I needed two sheets to cover a wall, the plan was to have the seam behind a stile, yes. Ended up not needing to.


----------



## theoldfart

Mr J, my pseudo proto faux virtual almost a workbench is NOT available, harumph.


----------



## theoldfart

BTW I have an advantage in the Toe-Draggin bench race. I've finished my HoneyDo list, Stef is just getting started! Even with being gone for two months I'll beat that Connecticut Yankee in this here bench race. nya nya ;-)


----------



## 489tad

OHHH a contest^


----------



## Mosquito

> What the heck is VOSS water? Yuppie tap water maybe?
> 
> - theoldfart


Pretty much lol I didn't really like it. I'll stick to my Brita filter pitcher…


----------



## jmartel

I only drink water made from the tears of orphans.


----------



## ToddJB

^ mmmm sounds salty.


----------



## Tugboater78

Am I in this bench race? Do I need to put that car in gear? Atm I'm driving a 5-speed through times square… stop, then go, stop, then go…


----------



## jmartel

If it makes you feel any better, tug, my end tables have been basically ready for finishing for several months now and still haven't been touched. I started them in February.

Also, why is it that smoke detectors only lose battery power in the middle of the night, and they are somewhere that requires setting up a ladder? I had 2 lose power last night at 4am. Cathedral ceilings suck for that.


----------



## jmartel

Quiet in here today…


----------



## theoldfart

busy packing


----------



## theoldfart

think maybe some folks were drinking last night!


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry, jmart, had to move desks at work today. I'll try better


----------



## chrisstef

Whatcha traveling in on your US tour there OF?


----------



## walden

Stop screaming Kevin…my head is pounding!

I had a funny conversation with a nice lady at Lie Nielsen this morning. I think I mentioned I sent my jointer plane back for repair (they made the sole slightly too think). I called this morning to check the status and the lady that answered the phone said that my plane is in line to get repaired, but that September must have been "Hit a nail with your plane" month. Seems a lot of people hit nails with their planes and sent them all back to get repaired at the same time. That gave me a good laugh. Gotta love a sense of humor!


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah hurry it up Todd, first task at new desk is to test the functionality of LJ's. lol.

I forgot to mention that we picked up a new whip for the wifey last week… She loves it, she found this one she really liked on Auto Trader and when we went to the dealer, we pulled into the wrong place. It was at a small Mom & Pop dealer right next to the big GMC dealer, and after accidentally pulling into big GM dealer, they acted like a bunch of D-bags get pushy and only wanted to sell brand new slabs, and they wouldn't tell us why that one specific car wasn't there we finally put it together, told them to suck it and went next door. This ride had a bunch of options the new ones didnt and was quite a bit less $$, and only 14k miles on it so we pulled the trigger. Plus this little dealer next door was super cool, chill and had a bunch of great reviews online. It's a 2013 GMC Terrain… Happy wife happy life!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice 7'. I looked at the Terrains when I was car shopping, before deciding on my Forester. Decent little crossover, with some nice options


----------



## john2005

> BTW I have an advantage in the Toe-Draggin bench race. I ve finished my HoneyDo list, Stef is just getting started! Even with being gone for two months I ll beat that Connecticut Yankee in this here bench race. nya nya ;-)
> 
> - theoldfart


This may work out nicely. I say we all take bets. Who wants to hold the money?


----------



## john2005

Lookin good 7'


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah they're a nice smaller crossover. I'm just glad she's got a car that we don't have to wonder when it's going to breakdown, and its AWD and has traction control so she can drive up the hill with no worries in the winter. Doesn't have lot of power with the little 4-cyl but good mileage and for her it's great.


----------



## jmartel

How are you liking the Forester, Mos? That seems to be #1 on the list of cars to check out when we replace the POS Jeep. I've heard a few minor peeps about the whole "Subarus burning oil" but not as many as there used to be.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden,* WHAT ?*

Stef, Niagara Falls, Mesa Verde, Grand Canyon, Death Valley, NorCAl, Joshua Tree, Santa Fe, Austin, Nawlans, FL, Charleston, SC, Williamsburg, VA then whatever

John, I'll volunteer ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

7, Looks big, is she compensating on your behalf?


----------



## summerfi

> This may work out nicely. I say we all take bets. Who wants to hold the money?
> 
> - john2005


Placing bets implies that one of them will finish someday. I wouldn't assume that.


----------



## JayT

> This may work out nicely. I say we all take bets. Who wants to hold the money?
> 
> - john2005
> 
> Placing bets implies that one of them will finish someday. I wouldn t assume that.
> 
> - summerfi


In that case, I'll volunteer to hold the money. If the winnings ever have to be paid out, it should have made a good return on the stock market by then.

(BTW, my money's on Justin, as long as his back holds up.)


----------



## theoldfart

I'm feeling unloved


----------



## ToddJB

> How are you liking the Forester, Mos? That seems to be #1 on the list of cars to check out when we replace the POS Jeep. I ve heard a few minor peeps about the whole "Subarus burning oil" but not as many as there used to be.
> 
> - jmartel


We have an 05 Forester which is the previous model. I like it a lot in comparison to the Outback of the same vintage, but I can't speak to the newer bodies.


----------



## Mosquito

> How are you liking the Forester, Mos? That seems to be #1 on the list of cars to check out when we replace the POS Jeep. I ve heard a few minor peeps about the whole "Subarus burning oil" but not as many as there used to be.
> 
> - jmartel


I've got a 2010 with roughly 65k miles on it, and about 50k of those are mine. I quite like it. I've got a 2.5X Limited. My only complaint is that it's only a 4-speed transmission, and wish I had one more on the highway/interstate (at about 70mph, it's about 3k RPM). With that said, though, it does a really good job of staying in the powerband most of the time with that transmission. It doesn't feel under powered, but certainly isn't bursting with horse power. I get around 23-24mpg with combined city/highway driving, and if I'm just doing highway like going to and from the cabin (55 or 65mph) I've gotten as high as 32mpg, and usually around 28-30 in the 90 mile trip. Not bad for an all wheel drive crossover.

As far as the oil burning goes, I haven't had any issues with that yet. Although it doesn't require it, I use a full synthetic oil, and change twice a year (spring and fall), unless I hit 10k miles sooner than that for some reason. So far my wife's 2013 Impreza Sport hasn't had any oil issues either, and has about 24k miles on it.

The AWD system is nice on the Subarus, and the vehicle dynamics control (VDC) is quite good… I like to slide around and have some fun in the snow, I can turn off the traction control but not VDC. If you kick the back out, and it senses that the front and back wheels aren't going in the same direction, it plays with the power distribution and ABS and shuts the slide down pretty quickly once it kicks in (unless you swing the tail out then turn the front wheels back straight again… hehe)


----------



## walden

> Walden,* WHAT ?*
> 
> Stef, Niagara Falls, Mesa Verde, Grand Canyon, Death Valley, NorCAl, Joshua Tree, Santa Fe, Austin, Nawlans, FL, Charleston, SC, Williamsburg, VA then whatever
> 
> John, I ll volunteer ;-)
> 
> - theoldfart


Was just trying to be funny about everyone drinking last night…


----------



## theoldfart

Then stop shouting :-0


----------



## walden

> Then stop shouting :-0
> 
> - theoldfart


Haha. Last time I make a hang over joke…


----------



## CL810

> Walden,* WHAT ?*
> 
> Stef, Niagara Falls, Mesa Verde, Grand Canyon, Death Valley, NorCAl, Joshua Tree, Santa Fe, Austin, Nawlans, FL, Charleston, SC, Williamsburg, VA then whatever
> 
> John, I ll volunteer ;-)
> 
> - theoldfart


Sounds like a travel blog is in order.


----------



## theoldfart

I wasn't sure if it would be read. old people wandering about the country and all.


----------



## jmartel

> I wasn t sure if it would be read. old people wandering about the country and all.
> 
> - theoldfart


Forgetting where they are going, driving 20mph under the speed limit, rushing to make it to Applebees by the 3:30pm dinner time. Thrilling stuff.

I'd read it, Kevin.


----------



## walden

> I wasn t sure if it would be read. old people wandering about the country and all.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> Forgetting where they are going, driving 20mph under the speed limit, rushing to make it to Applebees by the 3:30pm dinner time. Thrilling stuff.
> 
> I d read it, Kevin.
> 
> - jmartel


I wouldn't make a joke of it. He's not in the joking mood today. Safe travels man.


----------



## 7Footer

> 7, Looks big, is she compensating on your behalf?
> 
> - ToddJB


lol, what I'm about to say might sound a little weird… It does look big but it's not when you get close to it (Eric), deceiving. My Chevy Trail Blazer is about a foot taller and a few inches wider, but the Terrain has almost the same about of headroom/legroom and quite a bit more cargo space in the back….


----------



## Mosquito

Now I can toast Kevin properly ;-)









(And by that I mean my wife is drinking it and I had a sip lol)


----------



## 7Footer

^Ha! I kinda thought you weren't a drinker Mos, but I knew it would end up in someone's belly! Oh also I'm not sure how it happened but I found the original tote for the saw last night, if you have any use for it let me know and I'll ship it to you.


----------



## Mosquito

I was going to ask you about that, just to make sure I wasn't missing it somewhere in the shavings lol I'll leave that up to you. I don't know that I would have use for it, specifically…

Also, thank you very much. My wife is enjoying the beer, and said it went well with the ribs we just had  I have a few errands to run (like woodcraft) and then I'll be putting that saw to the test. But I would agree, that thing seems ridiculously sharp…


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, thank your wife for me for the toast, hope she enjoyed it. Where is that brewery located?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- one more dedication…. for you and your best friend.





I'm not about wish my life away, but trompin around this country with Heather at my side is my idea of a good time.


----------



## jmartel

Praise Zeus, I finally have hot water again. I'm just glad it was the part I thought it was. I didn't want to spend any more money than I had to.

Also, thoughts about whether I should make a hanging tool cabinet or keep everything out on French Cleats a la Red Rocket?


----------



## ToddJB

The nice thing about the cleat system is it lends itself to changing up tools. Making a cab requires more effort to reorder.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, the song is beautiful, thank you. Think I'll download it for the road. Oh, and you too can go on the road…...right after you get them youngen's through college!


----------



## jmartel

True. But, the cabinet compresses the tools into a smaller area, and keeps the dust out. And less wood overall to build.

But, the cleat system is easily customized, quicker to build, etc. Hence my dilemma


----------



## ToddJB

> True. But, the cabinet compresses the tools into a smaller area, and keeps the dust out. And less wood overall to build.
> 
> But, the cleat system is easily customized, quicker to build, etc. Hence my dilemma
> 
> - jmartel


Points taken. I just don't care about dust and thankfully don't have to concern myself too much with space.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, the song is beautiful, thank you. Think I ll download it for the road. Oh, and you too can go on the road…...right after you get them youngen s through college!
> 
> - theoldfart


Glad you liked it Kev. That entire album, "God willin and the creek don't rise" is excellent. One of my favs.

We have some retired neighbors that we adore. They always lived well within their means. When their kids got older, they bought one of those rv's with the little toyota truck cab. They've taken it everywhere from beaches in Mexico to Alaska. I like the sound of that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Praise Zeus, I finally have hot water again. I m just glad it was the part I thought it was. I didn t want to spend any more money than I had to.
> 
> Also, thoughts about whether I should make a hanging tool cabinet or keep everything out on French Cleats a la Red Rocket?
> 
> - jmartel


Really, the only downside with cleats and tills that I'm aware of is dust and rust. It didn't bother me at all last year when I was in my shop at least every other day. This year, I admit I've had a tougher time. I would do better if I dwindled it down to keeping the most used tools out…...but my tills might look bare;-)


----------



## Pezking7p

Cleat system. Way less time, easily accessible, cheap, easily modified.

Walden, I'm shocked. I would be embarrassed to tell a customer that I will fix their manufacturing defect after I repair all the dings and scratches.


----------



## TheFridge

> I might be a little late to the party, but I ll pour one for the OF tonight when I get home….
> 
> Yeah give the wife the old Dutch Oven Kev!
> 
> - 7Footer


Pure awesome.

A true crop duster.


----------



## theoldfart

We have always been perplexed at what people spend there money on and then complain they don't have enough. One TV should do it and $40+k for a car seems unwise. Much rather pay off the mortgage and the kids school loans and put some away for later. Antiquated philosophy I guess .


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The other wildcard is to build cleat system, then down the road take the time to mount a nice tool cabinet on it. I could see something like this one day mounted on my cleat someday:








Except bigger. I'm not terribly attached to any of my tills.


----------



## RPhillips

Congrats Kevin!


----------



## jmartel

> The other wildcard is to build cleat system, then down the road take the time to mount a nice tool cabinet on it. I could see something like this one day mounted on my cleat someday:
> 
> Except bigger. I m not terribly attached to any of my tills.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That would be what I would go for in a cabinet. I've got some cleats hung up right now over my bench, and it's about 25% full. My problem is that my garage is only 300 square feet, and also needs to hold all my wood, bicycles, the motorcycle, and all the associated extra parts/wheels/plastics for said motorcycle. And it's even got under 8' ceilings to boot. So, right now I am seriously hurting on storage capacity. I exceeded my wood capacity a while ago. I've got 5 or so long boards on the floor since my rack is completely full. My veneer capacity is slowly dwindling as well.

I think first thing I'm going to be doing is a Table saw cart/router table combo with a ton of storage. I am currently without a router table.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've got a big ol router table cart thingy. I could totally get by with one of these though….








I'm not as router crazy as some folks.


----------



## jmartel

Mine is going to be built into the TS cart. All one thing. More storage, less footprint than making both a TS cart and a router table. The TS cart will also have my planer integrated into it. As an engineer, I can't just go with the status quo. I have to optimize everything.

Speaking of which, I need to talk to August about his price on some linear shafts/bearings for a homemade router lift…

When I was in CT, I made a benchtop router table thing out of a plan from Wood Magazine, and it worked well for what I did. But, extra support area is always a good thing.


----------



## ShaneA

I like the cabinet for dust reason, and they are a chance to have classy inspiration type pieces in the shop. The down side, as I see it, you can't see the tools which have their own aesthetic appeal. A partial glass pane in the door can help with that. Maybe a bit more than the one pictured above.


----------



## Tugboater78

I need/want a cabinet for tools due to Kentucky's constant humidity swings and the dust I can't seem to eliminate yet.

Thing is .. running out of good space.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, thank your wife for me for the toast, hope she enjoyed it. Where is that brewery located?
> 
> - theoldfart


lol there was a bit of inside joke there, but not really a joke… :-D

Burnside Brewing in Portland, OR. Some yahoo must have dropped it in the box they sent their saw swap entry in… showed up at my place today lol (7Footer)


----------



## 7Footer

Red I've been wanting a router table as well but don't really have the space, something like that has been on my mind… Even something similar to the one that Jay Bates made a couple months ago would suffice for me…

Fridge thats hilarious, so gross.

Kevin that brew that Mos posted is from Burnside Brewing Co. here in Portland OR, it's a special release that my friend gave me a case of when I dropped of a growler carrier for him…. I sent it with my swap saw. My buddy one of the owners, they do some really cool brews, a lot of beer / food pairings and whatnot. If any of you guys ever come to Portland, make sure to stop off there and have some Sweet Heat and a cohiba (not the cigar). One time I ate cow heart there, it was incredible.

I was just tweaking something on my plane till I made and forgot about the wooden body planes I put on the very top of it, and my2 26" Ohio wood bodied jointer fell off and speared me right in the F'n foot, directly on the outer arch. I seriously thought I broke it for a minute. My infill was up there too, thank god that thing didn't fall, the plane is fine though, didn't even break the wedge. Ouch.

Edit: and I was wearing sandals.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's cool 7. A grog with every saw! I don't think an O'Doulls would have been appreciated.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## 7Footer

Tug's got a Woodie.

Is this what 4 pounds of Hubris feels like? F me, I've already got kankles from all my b-ball injuries, that is not a 2nd ankle bone… Gonna have some nice color in a couple days though.









On a lighter note.. my till is coming together.


----------



## lateralus819

7 footer that reminds me of an ankle injury i had a few years ago.

We were doing Price choppers annual employee show. 4 day show. After a long day of setup we were going out to eat.

I thought i'd be "cool" and slide down the railing. I made it all the way down, but i was going so fast i tried to grab the rail to slow me down and it flew me off in a sideways motion not forwards. Bent my ankle to what felt like 90 degrees.

It hurt so F$#@ing bad. I had no choice but to walk it off. Glad i did other wise it would have hurt much worse. I didnt know skin could be so purple! It was nasty looking.


----------



## 7Footer

That's brutal Lat, ankle injuries are my kryptonite, when I was 25 a sports medicine doc told me I have the ankles of a 40 year old, and since then I've had at least 5 grade 3 ankle sprains.. I sometimes will 'softly' roll my ankle just walking around my yard, it sucks. But that's the price I pay being the 7 footer. Lawl.. At least this isn't a roll it's just blunt force hubris.


----------



## theoldfart

Did my ankle during a volleyball game. Came down and the ankle went to 90 degrees or so and I heard a pop that sounded like someone popping a paper bag. Amazing colors. ER said to ice it and stay off it for a week. I went to a Doc to get a release to go back to work and low and behold he put a cast on it. Seems I had blown the ligaments. Not fun.


----------



## Pezking7p

I was walking down the steps of my deck in the dark to put the last saucing on some ribs. Beer is one hand, bowl of BBQ sauce in the other, missed the last step, rolled my ankle and went down hard. Didn't spill a drop of beer or sauce, but when I got up I had to sit back down to sauce the ribs, then let wifey help me back to the house. Next day I couldn't even drive. Doc said I sprained it so hard that the ligament pulled away a bone chip. Ankle wasn't right for 8-12 months. I have a pic somewhere, that foot was ugly.


----------



## summerfi

Ankles….tell me about 'em.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Yep, yours is bigger 'n mine!


----------



## lysdexic

Deep thoughts by ScottyByo…I call it

*In with the Good and out with the Bad*

Last night stubborn tropical moisture battled a Canadian dry air mass
My eyelids cracked and the sunlight trumpets the arrival of Fall
A heavenly hand Windexed the sky to reveal crystal Carolina blue
Stiff joints shuffle to coffee.
My gait loosens as I walk into the shop
A cup of joe in one hand and a broom in the other
A dust pan of shavings and my bowels quake
Shat, splat and I am done with that
2 pounds lighter, I strap on a new pair of Hokas
GPS satellites locked and Pandora streaming
Push start and the world starts to oscillate
Pulse quickens and the alveoli bloom
Greek pizza oxidizes to ATP and motion
Slow twitch muscle fibers struggle against a brisk northern wind
By mile three a New Belgium Ranger is sweat 
By mile six so is the Lagunita's Little Sumpin'
At seven I gallop up the driveway and drink a Gatorade 
Lemon lime is the best
What the hell, I wrap myself back into self absorbed masochism
Chlorophyll fades to hues of red and yellow
Rhythmic steps crunch the first dry leaves
By mile nine Stone Brewery Ruination drips down my shirt
At ten, I am done and so are my nipples
8 oz of chocolate milk is Mother Nature's recovery drink.
The shower stings as Friday night swirls counter-clockwise down the drain
I am a man renewed and blessed

___
Soccer at 2 PM
My son and I will work on the fire pit before the Homecoming football game tonight

The only thing that would make my life better is retiring this last Thursday

Top of the day to ya!

:^)


----------



## chrisstef

Edgar Allan BYo ^


----------



## theoldfart

BYo

List of good beers, check
Bio Chem lecture, check
Marvelous description of the morning, check
Endorphin production, check
Retiring, check

It all works for me, good on ya buddy!


----------



## john2005

Edgar Allan BYo foSho


----------



## racerglen

Think I'll be with you shortly Kevin, #66 on Canadian Thanksgiving/Columbus Day/Japan's Health and Sports Day..(that'd be October 13th ;-)
ENOUGH ALREADY !
As the great Rodney Dangerfield said, "I don't get no respect !" 
and that's not a good thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Glen, watchu' waitin' for boy? Get on it! or off it! whatever works!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well I finally got her home. Need to go get a new power cord. Dust collector collar is on order. Think I'll replace belts and bearings while I'm getting the knives sharpened.

Here she is:


----------



## theoldfart

Some serious iron there Paul. How big's the jointer?


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's an old PM 60. 8 inch. Bed is 65" long.


----------



## racerglen

Yee GODS Paul, IT'S A MONSTER !
You could plane Steph's whole shop (and his unfinished bench ;-) in one go !
Nice score .


----------



## 7Footer

Paul that jointer looks sweet, glad it worked out!

Todd guess where I'm going tomorrow afternoon? I'm suppose to go with my friend to look at that RAS that Frank Howarth has for sale… I got it cleared for a shop tour! Pretty pumped.


----------



## ToddJB

Paul, Awesome.

7, Awesome. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## theoldfart

Noah, lotta pics or else!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

If you need me…...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

WTH! they remodeled. First thing I see is a bunch of Tupperware in kitchen crap. Oh… this place. its a love hate relationship.


----------



## ToddJB

> If you need me…...
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You'll be in the Tupperware isle?


----------



## ShaneA

The Woodsmith Store sells Tupperware? Odd


----------



## chrisstef

I like the snap lock tupperware so if you see some in a 1 quart size ill take 2 red.


----------



## john2005

Hm…sounds like a good use of a Saturday. Shopping Tupperware. You lucky dog you

Noah, graphic, detailed pics please.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

one of the guys there saw the look on my face and just started smiling. He knows, and he's ashamed.still the only place around here I can get some things.the only place I shop like a woman. I can spend hours there. I've developed a weakness for qrtrsawn exotics.


----------



## chrisstef

QS bubinga is chub worthy.


----------



## Airframer

Just make sure all the lids are the same size Red.. we have been down that road already..


----------



## CL810

For Byo


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Actually I've got bubinga. That's paduak and jatoba. my in-laws built their place amidst an oak grove.









I friggin love that tree…I'm gonna hug it.


----------



## DanKrager

Hug it good, BRK. Maybe you can heal it. Next year (or following at the latest) it's lumber or firewood. I lost 12 of those suckers over the last three years. 
Man, they've got a NICE place. 
I don't need Tupperware, but thanks anyway! 
DanK


----------



## woodcox

Little Widdlin at work today. That little 8 oz peener has been rattling around in my tool box with no handle longer than I can remember. There's a mop handle around here that is a little shorter than it used to be


----------



## ToddJB

You widdled that? Fantastic job.


----------



## woodcox

Completely shaped with 1/2" chisel bevel down. Good schooling on the grain changes with curves. Hard to keep track of while rotating it in the vise. Red oak with a maple wedge. Should be ok for a little tapper to have about. Way better than the china man's handle that broke almost instantly as I recall.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang WoodC that is a beauty. Nice job.

I'll try and take pics, always feel weird asking people like that if can take pics of their shop and tools tho… lol.


----------



## Tim457

7 just tell him you won't be able to show your face on LJ if you get out of there without pics to share. I'm sure he'll oblige.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Waxing poetic, big 'arn, beautiful trees and chisel hewn handles. I really love this place.


----------



## 489tad

Parents weekend at my sons college. Among all the events I was able to take in some sports. Nothing better than 40 degree 20 mph wind baseball. Soccer was awesome. I'm used to HS co -ed rec soccer. As a true woodworker I was impresses with the Baltic birch display stands in the art department. It was a good day.


----------



## Pezking7p

Did not expect to come in and find poetry.

Wood cox that is badass.

In a recent survey, 6 out of 15 cabinets report that that are fitted and ready for paint.


----------



## lysdexic

That was not poetry-just some wierdo's thoughts on a fall morning about shating, sweating out a few IPA's and sore nipples.

CL810 - those your Hoka's? What do you think of them?

Pez - that is some fine work sir.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Pez.

Went to the library today to look for the latest FWW. Turns out some other older looking guy already had it. Thought I was going to have to fight him for it. He put it back on the shelf and went to go look for the Wooden boat magazine, which I already had. Jokes on you, pal.


----------



## Tugboater78

Spent the day crawling in the attic and basement, and in a cubby under the stairs (4 hrs in that hole cutting out plaster and loathing and old termite damaged boards, just to make room to run wire through).

I am reminded how much I hate rewiring an old house… but I keep telling myself that when it's all said and done that I'll have real electric in the shop, not running off an extension cord.

Oh and I'll need to buy me roughly 6-8 18" full extension drawer slides soon, any recommendation? The ones I have bought from the blue box in the past have done nothing but loss me off.. I am still finding some of the ball bearings that fell out..


----------



## CL810

Love my Hoka's Scot. About 6 weeks ago my plantar fasciitis was so bad I was using a crutch to get around. I could walk almost normal with the Hoka's as soon as I put them on. Foot is good to go now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No beautiful scenery, poetry or family day here today, just me and a floor.
.
.
.








.
.








.
.
.
Today, I got the best of the room. Tomorrow, I work down the hallway for as long as my back can handle it.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, you're really doing that room up. That is quite the transformation. Great job.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Todd. Once started, it took on a life of it's own.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin great Smitty. Great turn around in that room bud.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty = bidness


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn nice work, smitty.

39 degrees here this morning. Damn cold front.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Greetings everyone. Gone for a week and not even one "where did he go"! I would have thought someone would have noticed even if it's just because you were happy to be rid of me.

But it seems that you guys have the buried fuel oil tanks, career moves, and family stuff all under control.

I spent the week at the National Fire Academy simulating a rain of death and destruction on the mythical town of Central City. Trust me…with all of the crap that happens there you don't want to go for a vacation.










The campus is a grand old place which used to be a convent of all things. Many of the buildings date from the mid 1800's










It is also home to the National Fallen Fire Fighter's Memorial. The tablet on the left lists all of the fire fighters who died line of duty in 2000. The one on the right list all of the ones who died in 364 days of 2001. And the one in the middle list all who died on Sept. 11. Kind of a sobering place…










And the September 11 Memorial is there as well. This is in the sidewalk as you come up to the memorial










And the memorial as well. 









Anyway… a good trip. Learned a lot…but glad to be home again!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is cool Dan.

Nice Smitty.

Welcome back Tim.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, you told us you were leaving for a week, we just paid attention. Looks like a beautiful campus.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and Dan, your cabinets look awesome. Great design.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and it looks like another unisaw will be coming into the shop soon. Ha. This one is free. But don't get too jelly, it's just a parts saw for fixing up my other one. Yesterday I started to dig into the one I bought at the estate sale a few months back and found that one of the trunnions had be busted and welded. Serendipitously, the next day my buddy who lost his place in the fire was selling his uni that got burnt for the parts as it would take a lot to make it a whole machine again. He told me he would give it to me, and I said when I was done picking it over I would sell the rest of the parts and split it with him. Its a great win-win except for my floor space. Ha


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good deal on the saw Todd. I never get luck like that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- despite the headaches, cabinets are lookin good. Bravo for the inset doors and drawers. More work….but they sure look sharp. 
-
-



> Hug it good, BRK. Maybe you can heal it. Next year (or following at the latest) it s lumber or firewood. I lost 12 of those suckers over the last three years.
> Man, they ve got a NICE place.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


And you know how my outlaws do it? They're in debt up to their eyeballs….lol.


----------



## Tim457

That video is awesome Red. No surprise it's an ad for a debt company though. The easiest people to sell debt to are those that have a lot of it.


----------



## woodcox

"Help needed in the wood cutting area." 








What I get for trading a truck for a SUV. Meh…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Opinions all….what do you think of barrel hinges? This will be for the lid on a watch case so it will be light duty. Anyone had any luck (good or bad) with them?


----------



## Tugboater78

Wood ox I feel you pain, though I still have a truck, stepwise S-10 I can get a full sheet in at angle but if I want to get much else in smaller it's fun. Most time I end up having them cut to under 3' or within an inch of the dimension I need.


----------



## jmartel

I can't help you with barrel hinges, Tim. Thought about trying them, but ended up going with another pair of the SOSS invisible hinges for the latest box for the box swap. I don't know why I torture myself with these hinges…


----------



## DanKrager

SOSS hinges have class. They are, of course, in the genre of barrel hinges, but some things just have a distinction of their own. Like a Prius, for example. 
Tug, IMHO, barrel hinges of solid brass have a classy touch that sets the piece apart. Well made SOSS are the cream of that crop. I think they are pretty easy to use, seemingly less trouble than mortising for a butt or continuous hinge. 
DanK


----------



## 489tad

Tim I used Barrel and SOSS in jewelry chests and have great luck with both. To align the hinges to both side, lid and box, I made a fixture locating off similar edges to drill or route for the hinge. Good luck.


----------



## jmartel

If shipping cost wasn't so expensive, I'd prefer to use the hinges that Ian Hawthorne makes.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tugger, I bought a cheap 5×8 trailer and never looked back.

I looked at some SOSS hinges, those buggers are expensive. Not sure why.

One cabinet remaining. It's my showy plate rack cabinet that I've got a lot of customizing to do on. Lord have mercy, it's going to be some long weekends getting the kitchen ready for thanksgiving.


----------



## jmartel

Seems like all the good quality hinges are at least $25 now.


----------



## Pezking7p

I should start making hinges. CNC mill and some way to polish the brass…


----------



## ShaneA

Tim, I have used the less expensive barrel hinges several times. You will need wall thickness of 1/2" or more. Take extra time to lay out the holes. I like to drill them before making the bevel rip on the back of the box. They are a finicky, but relatively low cost and effective for what they are.


----------



## Tugboater78

I have a really cheap trailer, maybe 100 dollars invested.

Bought some fenders, trailer deck screws, and some treated 1×6. Frame was given to me, former pop-up camper. Sawzall to cut some of it up, hauled to my brothers work, threw some extra welds Slapped some rustoleum on it.

Was one of my "before injury" projects.

Problem is..it is currently loaded down with my next metal scrapyard haul. Have no real idea when that haul will be, I gotta put 2 riding mowers and 4 semi brake drums on the pile before I go.


----------



## Airframer

This kid is a slave driver I tell you!


----------



## Pezking7p

"Thank god dad is making a new bench so he doesn't have to keep using mine."


----------



## Airframer

More like "Come on Dad.. Stef is still being a little bitch and Kevin is on vacation. You better get this thing finished soon!"


----------



## DanKrager

Locating barrel hinge holes is a snap with dowel centers. Just sayin'.
DanK


----------



## woodcox

He made you wear shoes out there too I see.

Dan, which pocket hole jig for your cabinets?


----------



## Pezking7p

Kreg jig. I don't think I would make cabinets with them again. Spent as much time drilling as I would cutting dados, probably more. The pocket holes have a tendency to move the pieces around when they snug up, which makes accurate positioning of parts impossible.

THe face frames… a better holding jig would make it easier to assemble face frames. I think I would use the kreg jig to make face frames again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is an awesome picture Eric. Too cool.


----------



## August

Men never realize how hard on your back this handtool stuff
But anyway I finish the 4 cabinets doors
15% machine cut the rest handtool and I must say I love it


----------



## TheFridge

> Kreg jig. I don t think I would make cabinets with them again. Spent as much time drilling as I would cutting dados, probably more. The pocket holes have a tendency to move the pieces around when they snug up, which makes accurate positioning of parts impossible.
> 
> THe face frames… a better holding jig would make it easier to assemble face frames. I think I would use the kreg jig to make face frames again.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I tighten the screws, back em out, then tighten them slowly. At least I think that's what I did and it worked.


----------



## jmartel

So, after using apples all week, making a pie tonight, and taking out some apples to make apple chips in the dehyrdator, I still have 17 pounds of apples left. Verified the scale (since I didn't believe it), by comparing it to the weight of one of my fat ass cats (who is 20 lbs). Not bad for $12.


----------



## ToddJB

How do you like them apples, jmart?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love planing vintage pine.


----------



## jmartel

They are delicious, actually.

Honeycrisp apples aren't usually used for pies since they are pretty sweet on their own. This one tastes just fine to me, though.










Going to try my hand at doing some homebrewed hard cider this week as well. I should be able to get at least a gallon out of what apples I have left.


----------



## Mosquito

Hey… 









Except we didn't make it from scratch… it was purchased at an apple orchard, we just put sugar on top and baked it lol


----------



## jmartel

Nice. Mine will be brought into work so that I don't end up eating a whole pie by myself while my wife goes on a work trip for a few days. Because, just like tonight, that would be all I eat for dinner.


----------



## Mosquito

I occasionally have that problem too… if you call it a problem lol

We're going on vacation starting Wednesday, so maybe we'll end up with a few pieces making the road trip with us lol


----------



## chrisstef

Tony tried apple pie once. Burnt himself good.


----------



## jmartel

I stayed up late last night stripping off all the lacquer off of the box I made for the swap. Something got messed up and it never got past the tacky stage. Luckily I was able to get it all off without too much effort. Going to go with an easy brand new can of danish oil instead this time around.

Then it will be finally time to work on finishing/assembling my end tables this week.


----------



## 7Footer

Morning fellas.. Well my friend and I went to Frank Howarth's yesterday to look at that RAS, and sorry to disappoint, but I didn't get any pics of the shop. He seemed a little bit nervous / unsure of the 7Footer, lol. No I just didn't want to start snapping pics, if I do go back and help my friend move the RAS when he picks it up later this week I may try to snap a pic or two…. But that is definitely a dream shop, it's full of heft and hubris, he's got a stock of at a dozen machines that he isn't even using. Probably 80% of his machinery is pure vintage awesomeness, I think the most impressive stuff was that Porter Co. 12" helical head jointer, and the 36" Fay & Eagan BS, but one I hadn't seen in any of his videos yet was the 16" 7.5 HP Oliver table saw, it's such a frigging hoss, the table must be 2.5" thick, the kerf of the 16" blade is about 1/4", lol. Beefcake. Good times though, he's an interesting fellow, incredibly smart.

Mmmm, pie.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pie is hotter than you think.

Glad the trip was enjoyable 7'.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pie is hotter than you think.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Double entendre intended?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> - Airframer


I had to go back to find this but it needs a caption…

"If I have told dad once I have told him a thousand times if you're going to half ass it leave it alone and I'll do it myself!"


----------



## ToddJB

> Morning fellas.. Well my friend and I went to Frank Howarth s yesterday to look at that RAS, and sorry to disappoint, but I didn t get any pics of the shop. He seemed a little bit nervous / unsure of the 7Footer, lol. No I just didn t want to start snapping pics, if I do go back and help my friend move the RAS when he picks it up later this week I may try to snap a pic or two…. But that is definitely a dream shop, it s full of heft and hubris, he s got a stock of at a dozen machines that he isn t even using. Probably 80% of his machinery is pure vintage awesomeness, I think the most impressive stuff was that Porter Co. 12" helical head jointer, and the 36" Fay & Eagan BS, but one I hadn t seen in any of his videos yet was the 16" 7.5 HP Oliver table saw, it s such a frigging hoss, the table must be 2.5" thick, the kerf of the 16" blade is about 1/4", lol. Beefcake. Good times though, he s an interesting fellow, incredibly smart.
> 
> - 7Footer


It's funny, cause we have no way to prove any of that is true.


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW,,How do you guys feel about modifications to PPE??


----------



## TheFridge

Wish I would've thought about that first


----------



## chrisstef

Perfectly legit ^


----------



## ToddJB

Well, after seeing Tim's and 7's raging success with using glue to clean cast iron, I thought I would give it a go.

I have to say, I did not get the wooo-ing results they did.

Here what I started with:










Here I applied TB 2:










This is about 24 hours of dry time:










This is where my experience began to differ. Mine did not come off in big sheets like the other boys. Mine chipped. Like so:










Now if was a little cooler this day. Mid 60s the over night temp was probably in the 40s. This might be the reason for this. So I put my dual headed construction lamps over the table and let it heat up. Once I did that the glue did come off in larger less brittle sections, but I was unable to obtain big ol peals.

Here is the freshly cleaned off top:










Did it work? Yes - sort of. Is it better than it was? Yes - for sure. Was it the miracle process I was hoping it to be? No - alas, it will still require a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## ToddJB

> BTW,,How do you guys feel about modifications to PPE??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Keep the bad out, let the sweet sweet good in. Genius really.


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe he just broke the filter off the cigarette?


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, true enough. Believe what you will!

If you guys have some time, check out Frank's videos, his shop is incredible (I've heard ;-) ). 
Frank Makes YouTube Channel

Shop tour


----------



## ToddJB

Also, got some more time in on the wall. Cracks are constructed. I'm just currently power craving them to add variance and grip.

Dry fit without any carving:










Grindings:










I will say that I love power carving. It's really fun. And the HF cutter is awesome and breezes through the wood (be it pine), though I kept catching myself not paying attention to what I was doing. No accidents, but I could easily see yourself getting into it and forgetting that your hold a flesh hungry grinder in your hands.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre on some crazy isht Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is fricken awesome Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

7' I just watched that video earlier this afternoon, after you mentioned his shop…

This video was for the work logs I'm doing for my current computer case build, but thought I'd share it here too. 
This is why I used hide glue for the veneer


----------



## TheFridge

That a uni Todd?

I traded rifle for an old restored uni and the top was warped to hell and back.


----------



## ToddJB

It is, Fridge. Bummer on the warped top. You can have the blancher ground.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- I've seen that Frank dude's videos before. Pretty cool someone I know got to check out his shop. Wait a minute, I don't know you. Your just someone in cyberland too!!

Todd- got me itching for some power carving.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, at a $10 entry level (if you have an angle grinder) it's hard to not justify. That stuff gets everywhere though. Your OCD will be challenged.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^oh ya, I'd only do it in your shop;-)


----------



## chrisstef

omg rugby fans are nuts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ You said nuts.


----------



## ToddJB

> omg rugby fan's nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


There. Fixed it for you.


----------



## 7Footer

lol, that rugby vid is hilarious.

Carving looks fun Todd.

Red, haha! I'm an interwebz enigma.

PPE gear is effin' funny too.


----------



## TheFridge

> It is, Fridge. Bummer on the warped top. You can have the blancher ground.
> 
> - ToddJB


I blew my load on the unisaw and an 8" jointer in the last month. Not literally.

Edit: I've had to learn about hand scraping cast iron. A miserable process for a table saw top.


----------



## theoldfart

Go traveling for a day or so three pages of posts! Anyway, made it to Niagara Falls









American Falls









Sunrise from our room this am









Drove a bazillion miles and made it to Indianapolis this pm, had dinner and a chili porter. Now just chillin'

More to come


----------



## jmartel

Sounds good, Kevin.

Since I didn't have any alcohol at the aforementioned toasting, I'm chiming in late.


----------



## theoldfart

J thanks for the thought.


----------



## woodcox

My first water stone is here. What is the little stone for? Advice on which flattening plate to get?


----------



## Pezking7p

Beautiful shots of niagra. But, no pics of Indianapolis??

Still have two cases of wine left from my wedding. I haven't bought alcohol since may.


----------



## summerfi

Beautiful pics Kevin. Great start to a long trip.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think most water stoners use one of these to flatten (coarse):
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/8-DMT-DuoSharp-Plus-Bench-Stone-P3.aspx

Don't get one of these. Junk. 
http://www.amazon.com/Norton-Flattening-Stone-Waterstones-plastic/dp/B00067ZSJ0


----------



## Pezking7p

You rub the little stone on the big stone. Helps to spot flatten the stone.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Great pics of Niagra Kevin.

Woodcox - the small stone is a Nagura (not to be confused with Niagra) stone. It is used on the water stone to build a slurry before sharpening. It makes a big difference how well the water stone works.


----------



## Pezking7p

This is getting me really excited for a sharpening bench. I think that's my next project after kitchen remodel. Need to drop some more cash on another stone and a strop. Mmmmmm, stuff that's not cabinets. I'm so tired of making cabinets, lol.


----------



## JayT

Paul's got you covered on the Nagura. For flattening, you can skip the expensive flattening stones. I sometimes use my coarse diamond stone and rinse it afterwards, but usually just some 100 grit sandpaper on a flat surface.


----------



## Pezking7p

You blokes with biesemeier type fences, when you move your fence and clamp it down, does it shift slightly as it clamps? Mine gets cockeyed as you move it, then straightens out when you clamp it down which moves the position.

Also, are there aftermarket cursors that are more accurate? Mine can have a lot of parallax which makes it hard to use the fence's ruler to set it up.


----------



## Tugboater78

Does anyone understand the frustration?


----------



## Pezking7p

Sucks dude. Have you checked crjigslist? I found a guy who can't be more than a few miles from your place selling a ton of beautiful looking cherry. I bet he has a mill, or knows someone in your area who does.


----------



## woodcox

New electrics new table saw tug? Figure out the noise in your saw yet?That many so close wold be detrimental to my marriage. I have one woodcraft local. Next one is out of state,never seen inside a Rockler, woodsmith or the like. 
Ed. Oh now I see ur frustration. 
Thanks for the feedback on my stone. I use thinned simple green with my scary sharp stuff and diamond stones.
*Only* water on the water stone?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Only water on the water stone.

Dan - I don't know if there is any after market products for your fence system to overcome the parallax you experience. I only use the measure on the rail for rough measuring. I always measure the space from the fence to the saw blade teeth. As far as the fence changing when tightened, I think it is typical to most fence systems.


----------



## Pezking7p

Spider in the night
Crawling outside my window
Catching bugs by moon


----------



## woodcox

Fence that came with my steel city does it constantly. I have a little Vega fence system that should be here in a couple days which I hope will remedy. Stock fence is a split rail and beyond worthless or even any effort to make it work. Poor design and worse quality control all to keep the package on the rack small. I only installed half of the split rail to make it useable until it would be replaced. The saw is good but it must be another set of monkeys that thought up the fence system.


----------



## Tugboater78

Pez, yes there are some on craigslist with some nice lumber, need to hit some of them up. The ones I've seen are still a drive but if I had the storage I would load up at some point.

Still working on electric in house, sick of crawling round in attic and basement, should be done with house by end of week, will start on running out to shop after.

The arbor pulley on saw was a little loose and I think my link belt needs to be cleaned up a bit. Straightened out the noise, for the most part, which is why I think link belt needs something.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, no pics on Indy :-(, it was at the end of a full day of driving and just wanted to get to the motel. Must have been a race coming up, lots of big racing type semi trucks headed that way, even one from Qatar. bonus pic, this is what vacation does to folks









Couple of stops to make today, details tonight.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way…Last week, while I was gone, someone ran over my mail box. And this is not just any mail box. The box sits inside a 3/8 plate steel box welded to the top of a three inch pipe set 3 feet in the ground with two 80 pound bags of concrete poured into the hole. Concrete, pipe, box, and mail box torn completely out of the ground and the box half torn off of the pipe at the weld. The car went another 100 feet, back across the road, and bounced off of the hill side in front of my neighbor's house.

Must have been kind of exciting in a life threatening sort of way. Now trying to get in touch with them so that I can send the bill for a new box to their insurance.


----------



## ToddJB

Kevin, is this the moment your wife realized that retirement means you'll be around all the time?

Tim, in Ohio it was the law that your mailbox post had to be able to break away and if someone was injured by hitting it and it did not breaking away you were liable. I presume that is not the case in GA?


----------



## chrisstef

After 3 weeks of this package bouncing around the various post offices in 3 towns due to my address change i finally got my mitts on these two miter saws. A 26" monstah and a 16". Teeth are some of the best ive bought off the bay.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice man, they going to need new plates?


----------



## chrisstef

Nah. Just red surface rust. I think theyll clean up really nice honestly. No busted horns, straight teeth, fairly sharp. Me likey.


----------



## ToddJB

That is good news… but more importantly do you have vanity plates that say "Demo 1"? cou#douche#gh


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I do, but in my defense, its the company's car.


----------



## ToddJB

If that helps you sleep tonight, Demo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice shots, thanks Kev. Safe travels.

Sorry for your loss Tim. It sounds as though it was a quick death and the box did not suffer much.

Congrats Stef.

I could not agree more with Todd… Dem-ghay-o 1


----------



## ShaneA

The only thing worse could be if they were on a Prius…please say that isn't the case.

Even if it is.


----------



## ToddJB

It's not looking good, Shane.



>


From the dealers website:


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Hahah, nice detective work.


----------



## 7Footer

Detective Blackstone is on it, hahaha.

Geez Tim, whoever hit your mailbox must have really jacked up their ride….

Man we've got 5 of the 8 teams in LJ's FFL league at 2-3 now… Crazy. Red, I beat you, you kicker thief… ;-). Speaking of kickers, Hauschka saved my arse in my other league last night, I needed 8.6 points from him to win, and he gave me 11, with his 40-yarder sealing the deal with 27 seconds remaining in the game.

Aged Flatus, livin' it up!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, in Ohio it was the law that your mailbox post had to be able to break away and if someone was injured by hitting it and it did not breaking away you were liable. I presume that is not the case in GA?
> 
> - ToddJB


Nope, in GA negative outcomes of driving someplace other than on the road are your own responsibility…and the reason this one is heavily armored is to prevent vandals from taking it off the post with a baseball bat.


----------



## jmartel

Oh man. I need this when it comes out next year. Is it bad that I'm looking forward to a future release of a lego set?


----------



## ToddJB

jmart, is most of you lego collection kits like this, or generic blocks?


----------



## jmartel

Both. Something like this I'd put together and leave it. Probably keep it on my desk at work. the majority of it started out as kits and are now co-mingled together.


----------



## ToddJB

We never did kits growing up. All of my legos got lost to a project my senior year of high school when I built a massive topographic model of our School and the surrounding land. Paint and glue was used rendering all pieces useless. Sad to look back on now.


----------



## chrisstef

The real conundrum is going to be on the release date of that set JMart. I hear cabbage patch is putting out 3 new dolls on the same day. Youre effed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I remember playing legos growing up…..for like 5 min. Til my nuts dropped. Then I went outside….played sports and chased girls.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch.


----------



## jmartel

> We never did kits growing up. All of my legos got lost to a project my senior year of high school when I built a massive topographic model of our School and the surrounding land. Paint and glue was used rendering all pieces useless. Sad to look back on now.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yeah, it was mostly kits when I was growing up. You have to remember that I'm younger than everyone else in here. It was all the moon sets and underwater sets for me.



> The real conundrum is going to be on the release date of that set JMart. I hear cabbage patch is putting out 3 new dolls on the same day. Youre effed.
> 
> - chrisstef


Toy stores sell both. I can grab them all at the same time. We're good.



> Ya, I remember playing legos growing up…..for like 5 min. Til my nuts dropped. Then I went outside….played sports and chased girls.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You act like it's impossible to have more than one thing you like to do. We also had nerf gun wars outside, played sports, played murderball, chased girls, threw snowballs onto cars from the hill above the highway, etc. Legos were done at night or on rainy days. You'd be hard pressed to find an engineer that doesn't like Legos.

My wife likes them more than I do.


----------



## ToddJB

> Ya, I remember playing legos growing up…..for like 5 min. Til my nuts dropped. Then I went outside….played sports and chased girls.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


When my nuts drop I'll probably do the same thing you did.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmart, I can totally see you and your buddies cuddled up with some legos on long, rainy nights…..

lol. Just goofin. I wouldn't give you crap if I didn't like ya;-)


----------



## chrisstef

ohhh btw, its a jeep not a prius lol.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane's call out 8:43
Demo's response 11:59

It only takes 3 hours to exchange a car… even with pics I'm not buying it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

chubba lub.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Shane's call out 8:43
> Demo's response 11:59
> 
> It only takes 3 hours to exchange a car… even with pics I'm not buying it.
> 
> - ToddJB


Skills.


----------



## ToddJB

> chubba lub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That man does nice work.


----------



## 7Footer

Those are sweet. Semi right now, gonna be full chub once red fires up the lathe and turns a couple handles.


----------



## Pezking7p

I had a blue Lego container full of Legos, but I got bored of them quickly. Probably because I had no instructions and not enough to build anything.


----------



## chrisstef

> I had a blue Lego container full of Legos, but I got bored of them quickly. Probably because I had no instructions and not enough to build anything.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I figured making a joke about how JMart had put out a video on how to make a lego vagina was in order so I googled it in attempt to add to the humor. Im slightly sorry that I did.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ You just changed my attitude about this entire day. I am in your debt Demo.


----------



## ToddJB

> I figured making a joke about how JMart had put out a video on how to make a lego vagina was in order so I googled it in attempt to add to the humor. Im slightly sorry that I did.
> 
> - chrisstef


But only slightly?


----------



## chrisstef

Yup slightly. Im all about experiencing new things. If I had never googled it how would I know that there is lego porn on youtube set German metal music? I wouldn't have. Now I find myself being a much more well rounded person. Open up your eyes to the world around you Todd, there's new and exciting things out there but you'll never know for yourself if you don't look.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm a married man, Demo. The only woman I even see is my beautiful wife. Even if they are intimate building block booty set to Du Hast.


----------



## chrisstef

I forgot she reads the thread. Mrs. Todd, not to fret, it was gay lego porn. Your husbands fidelity is strong.

Proof:


----------



## 489tad

Thanks Demo, (when was there a name change approval?)


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, posts 21203-21208. It was really only a matter of time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ....Thanks Demo, (when was there a name change approval?) - 489tad


10-07-2014 06:09 PST.
Here, first picture. Demo put it up for vote and Mr. Blackstone did the christening.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Ya, I remember playing legos growing up…..for like 5 min. Til my nuts dropped. Then I went outside….played sports and chased girls.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


At the end of the first round the score is BigRed one gazillion….JMart ZEEEEEEERROOOOOoooooooo


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Two meetings of LJs today. Kevin and his charming wife met first with Dan K somewhere along I-70, then I met them about two hours later, also at a stop along the interstate. LJs are real people. Very nice people. It was my pleasure, OF!


----------



## ToddJB

Who needs online dating, when we've got lumberjocks?


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, sounds like fun!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do Todd. I do.

Fish. In. A. Barrel.


----------



## Mosquito

And on that note, time for *my* vacation to start. Though only for the next 4 days lol


----------



## JayT

Vacation, what's that? I get to spend the next four days in Denver …... for work. I like the Denver area to visit, but won't see much except for the hotel and convention center I'm afraid.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Two meetings of LJs today. Kevin and his charming wife met first with Dan K somewhere along I-70, then I met them about two hours later, also at a stop along the interstate. LJs are real people. Very nice people. It was my pleasure, OF!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Cyber world meets real world. Sounds fun.

I clamp thee.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a long weekend coming up as well. Taking Friday off and going down to southern Oregon on the coast.

I've managed to save up 2 weeks of vacation time already this year. May have to take some of it and spend a bit of time working in the garage or something. I get a week more than my wife does, so I need to figure out some way to use the excess.

Using the router table top as storage, eh Red? Tsk tsk. I thought you were more organized than that.


----------



## Mosquito

This is the first vacation I've taken since I started work post-college (4 years). Well, other than taking a Friday or Monday off to go to Fargo to see friends, family, or something like that.

Not sure if I'm looking forward to it or not, I'm more of a stay home and woodwork, do case mods, or go to the cabin in the summer… but should be enjoyable either way.


----------



## 7Footer

Where ya headed jmart, Florence, Coos Bay? Southern OR coast is pretty cool, lots of fun stuff to do/see down there. We'll have a helicopter in the area for a couple weeks working up and down the coast from Gold Beach all the way up to North Bend…

I love vacation, whether I'm working my wood or on a trip, doesn't matter as long as I'm not in an office.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm here to tell you that DanK and Smitty are real people. Both were fun to meet and great to talk to. Next trip, thinking about Amana, we will allow a lot more time to see some more LJ's.

St. Louis was cool








Sideways, sorry. Get it right next time.


----------



## Airframer

Well… the boy let us know today that the crib shall no longer hold him. So I spent and hour this afternoon making an emergency toddler rail. At least now if he climbs out he doesn't have as far to go till the floor says hi.

Waiting on glue to dry (tap tap tap..)



















45's are fun..


----------



## chrisstef

Im waitin for that thump any day now Eric. Nice crib mod.

2 weeks on the nose. Thats a coat a week folks. Getcha some.


----------



## Airframer

Nice basement Demo… your workmate is cute


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, looks like you are ready to interrogate someone (creapy German accent " sign zee papers or elsssss")


----------



## Airframer

> Stef, looks like you are ready to interrogate someone (creapy German accent " sign zee papers or elsssss")
> 
> - theoldfart


Completely related…

https://i.imgur.com/8hu6uJj.jpg


----------



## CL810

Gotta be exciting planning a new shop from scratch.


----------



## Tugboater78

Wonder if they would let me come in with my Stanleys?


----------



## TheFridge

> Who needs online dating, when we ve got lumberjocks?
> 
> - ToddJB


You mean Lego blocks?


----------



## jmartel

> Where ya headed jmart, Florence, Coos Bay? Southern OR coast is pretty cool, lots of fun stuff to do/see down there. We ll have a helicopter in the area for a couple weeks working up and down the coast from Gold Beach all the way up to North Bend…
> 
> I love vacation, whether I m working my wood or on a trip, doesn t matter as long as I m not in an office.
> 
> - 7Footer


Port Orford.



> Well… the boy let us know today that the crib shall no longer hold him. So I spent and hour this afternoon making an emergency toddler rail. At least now if he climbs out he doesn t have as far to go till the floor says hi.
> 
> Waiting on glue to dry (tap tap tap..)
> 
> - Airframer


You should make a gate that you can attach to the top of it with a space for a padlock. Turn it into a cage.


----------



## ToddJB

Demo - the second coat is the ticket. Makes a huge difference. Well worth the additional week. You now have my approval to move onto electrical.


----------



## walden

> Demo - the second coat is the ticket. Makes a huge difference. Well worth the additional week. You now have my approval to move onto electrical.
> 
> - ToddJB


I second that motion…


----------



## ToddJB

All in favor say Aye.


----------



## 7Footer

Aye
Looking much better Stef!


----------



## Tugboater78

Electric, then a workbench.


----------



## DanKrager

Aye.
DanK

Edit: ...well, electric anyway.


----------



## JayT

Aye

It does kinda look like a primitive interrogation chamber, though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Who needs online dating, when we ve got lumberjocks?
> 
> - ToddJB


Confession here-- I got my wife out of the want ads. In 2001 we were both relatively recently divorced and sport dating. I can across an ad in the Yahoo Personals that read:

"If strong, intelligent, independent women who go through men like most girls go through socks are not your cup of tea then answering this ad would be a waste of your time."

I said to myself, "Self" I said, "I have got to talk to that one!"

I can't speak for her but it sure worked out for me!


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl @ the interrogation chamber. That's been my saw filing station. Its sweet. That second coat did make a good bit of difference though and im happy I did it. Now I need to figure out where I want outlets and light fixtures. Ill have sparky over this weekend for a consultation and pricing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're a machine Red.

Glad your trip is going well Kev. Thanks for the pics.

That is a pretty fancy looking rail AF.

It looks great Demo. Happy you are making progress.


----------



## john2005

Interrogation room=saw filing station. Got it.

Oh, and Aye

Unless you really are interrogating people, then you are moving away from the look you want. I would suggest more grey. It dulls the mind.


----------



## jmartel

For real effect, you need to change that one bulb over your torture chamber, and have it hang down from the ceiling so you can have it rock back and forth as the person is tied to the chair. Come on. Haven't you seen any good movies? They all spell it out pretty clearly.


----------



## chrisstef

I tried to beat the truth about the nib out of a Disston the other night but the fugger wont talk. AF, you think you can teach me the finer points about waterboarding? That might get him to talk.

Noted on the light Jmart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is going to be a cool space, especially with the addition of the waterboarding station.


----------



## chrisstef

Im thinkin a fold up station Tony. Maybe tuck it behind the bandsaw. I could probably take some tips on knots from you as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Murphy bed stye, I like where your head's at. My tip as to knots would be to purchase some restraints; utilitarian, less fuss and time requirement. No need for pretty knots in an interrogation.


----------



## jmartel

Well if you build a sturdy frame, you can use the medieval method of saw torture. And even sharpen the saw in the same spot.


----------



## TheFridge

If you had a bench you could always use holdfasts. Just a thought.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Score one for TheFridge!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Fridge. Workmate's got dog holes.


----------



## 7Footer

Eric ought to start a children's line of high-end furniture, you'd make a killing!

Where's Mixmaster Hog been?

Was doing a basement douche over the weekend in preparation for the upcoming remodel and found some gems



















Tony DVR's Gossip Girls.


----------



## chrisstef

unjamming


----------



## TheFridge

I wouldn't trust holdfasts in the workmate to secure a person for water boarding. And it's a little small for gettin midieval on someone.


----------



## 7Footer

Rightey ****************************** was Stef's nickname before he met his wife…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

No DVR, 7'. Lies.


----------



## August

Ok this is made out of wood you think I can post this in the wood project?


















This what happens when you wait for glue to dry LOL
How to stain pine ? Any advice?


----------



## chrisstef

Mental note - do not break into augusts house without military backup.

Staining pine - Shellac or conditioner first.


----------



## TheFridge

I believe you can August. That is an arsenal bud. You make me feel incomplete….


----------



## August

Thanks Chris 
Lately I've been in the good books with the wife by making her stuff 
And this is here closet for extra cloths 









My wife is from the nothern part of phillippines 
And she loves the pine furniture there so I made one to make her feel at home

Thanks fridge


----------



## 7Footer

Making stuff for the wife is always good! That's a nice looking pine cabinet.
August looks like part of the Secret Service rolling in that blacked out SUV with the brushguard, that thing is pimp, is it a Tahoe?


----------



## August

> Making stuff for the wife is always good! That s a nice looking pine cabinet.
> August looks like part of the Secret Service rolling in that blacked out SUV with the brushguard, that thing is pimp, is it a Tahoe?
> 
> - 7Footer


Lol 
That's my second wife
That thing is old 05 it's the suburban
And since the weather here northern part of Chicago is nice I'm enjoying the day


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are lunches a measure of the man? If so, I am pathetic.


----------



## chrisstef

I bet your farts stink like hell though. Points for that.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

I never knew you had a fart sniffing fetish, Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldn't really call it a fetish Jmart. Its just part of being a man and having appreciation for humorous things in life really. I don't really want to see the day that farts become not funny.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sometimes at funerals they are not funny, sometimes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd caught the Ebola?


----------



## ToddJB

Your Mom's name is Ebola? She told me Pam


----------



## AnthonyReed

Betty. Pam is my aunt/sister-in-law.


----------



## Airframer

Waterboarding tips? Sure Demo.. first you need to build a large stable wooden platform… we all know that's not going to happen so that's where this lesson will end for now.


----------



## Airframer

Come to think of it.. that is probably why the Disston didn't give up anything. It knew you were just ********************ing with it and that was all you were going to need it for. Once you have lost the enemies respect… that's when you have lost.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Auggie- pick up some sealcoat at menards. It's just premixed, dewaxed shellac. Stuff's great.

Ahhh….. that feeling when you've worked several night shifts in a row, and you know you get to sleep tonight. I don't think I'll ever adapt to working nights. I just don't sleep well during the day.

Was kinda funny last night. I got written up for "unprofessional conduct." As in, I mooned the yardmaster out the window of my locomotive. Some people just have no sense of humor.


----------



## Airframer

> Was kinda funny last night. I got written up for "unprofessional conduct." As in, I mooned the yardmaster out the window of my locomotive. Some people just have no sense of humor.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


But.. don't they realize you are their new Commercial hand waving spokesman?

Also.. fine childrens furniture for sure lol.. it works and the wife is happy… win.


----------



## theoldfart

Nothing new today 'cept driving. Rolla, MO to Amarillo, TX. I'm beat, dinner and a beer with my BFF then nite-nite.
Another Arch pic


----------



## jmartel

> Was kinda funny last night. I got written up for "unprofessional conduct." As in, I mooned the yardmaster out the window of my locomotive. Some people just have no sense of humor.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Funny, we (my dad and I) did that to the dockmaster several times. They didn't appreciate it either. They also don't appreciate being shot at by hot dog guns or fireworks.


----------



## chrisstef

Slow down brother. Youre retired now. 

Pre sale notification. Holler if youre interested.

D8 thumbhole 6ppi 26" hand saw rip
Atkins 7ppi 22" panel saw rip
Sargent 710 autoset. Minty fresh like.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah AF, because every kid has a hand made wooden bed rail. That's sweet.

Tony I don't get it, that looks pretty decent. Maybe that's just because the lunches I've had time to make lately are actually pathetic and make yours look like decadence. PB&J are not the food of the gods even if made with homemade jam.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid work red lol.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red, if someone else had told me that, I don't think I would have believed it. Jmart on the other hand…

OF - don't know what your schedule is, but I'll be back from Jmart country the evening of the 15th. If your around, send me a pm.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Solid work red lol.
> 
> - chrisstef


Stef- You would have been proud. When the manager asked me with the hell I was thinking, I kept a straight face and said that our yardmaster hadn't seen where the red fern grows.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, if someone else had told me that, I don t think I would have believed it. Jmart on the other hand…
> - Hammerthumb


Hehe. I'm harmless for the most part Paul. But I've got an ornery side I may never outgrow.


----------



## jmartel

Paul, let me know if you decide to brave the Seattle area. I'll buy you a beer or something. Same offer goes to anyone else on here that ends up in the NorthWet.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'll give you a shout when I get there Jmart. Might even have a real beer instead of low octane.


----------



## jmartel

I'm going to be trying my hand at making my own hard cider tonight, but it won't be ready for probably a month. Plus, since I've never done it before, it will probably suck.

But, I got an awesome beer place right near my house. 40 beers on tap and over 1000 different bottles. Each thing on tap gets changed out with something new probably every 3-4 days.


----------



## Tugboater78

d8! TH! rip!


----------



## CL810

Was that a blood moon Red?


----------



## Buckethead

So I just logged in to see if Stef had made any progress on the workbench. Anyone?

Full disclosure: my bench sits, twelve tool restores sit, unfinished tool chest sits. Been busy elsewhere. It's good to browse me some LJ to get the juices flowing again.


----------



## Buckethead

Lol! cl810!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Welcome back, bucket!


----------



## Buckethead

Woot! I've blazed through a couple times, but having nothing to contribute, I refrained from commenting. Work has cooled off a bit, as has the weather. I'm itching to improve my skills, and finish another project.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef is waterboarding D8 thumbholes in his DIY torture chamber.
August is ready for the zombie apocalypse.
Tony is eating clean.
OF is in living the dream.
Jmart is starting a moonshinery.

Also jmart, what's your plan for the cider? I made some a long time ago, had to age longer than beer, but was easy as pie and turned out great. Just add plenty of sugar and some yeast nutrient. If you can culture some yeast from a commercial cider you like, more the better. Pics?


----------



## jmartel

Moonshine is delicious. Especially apple pie moonshine. That was one awesome thing about going to a rural college that had an Ag program full of Appalachian hill-folk. You go to their parties and they hand you a mason jar full of -shine and they are making some BBQ.

And I was going to try this:
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f32/caramel-apple-hard-cider-292770/

Only a gallon of it to start with, though. Wife picked the above recipe.


----------



## theoldfart

OK, Texas is cool. If your in the Amarillo area you gotta go to Coyote Bluff Cafe. mucho gusto.









And the beer









now Mongo go to sleep, nite all


----------



## Pezking7p

I just finished a jar of Apple pie a la mode. My work is in the heart of moonshine country so the stuff shows up all the time. Someone gave me a jar for a wedding present.

Recipe is good. Have you made beer before? Carbonating in bottles can be dangerous if you've not done it before or read about it. Please…be safe. Seriously.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I've been reading plenty on it. I was considering leaving it non-carbonated.


----------



## Pezking7p

Please while you're there have a shiner hefeweizen! They don't hardly sell it in stores but it's an amazing beer.


----------



## jmartel

Bump to release the stuck post.


----------



## ToddJB

Long day. Only time for drive-bys. Had both cars in the shop today and neither got done 

Did have time to finish carving the cracks and even got them painted. One part sand, 2 parts paint. Makes it nice and grippy on the hands.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Yeah, I ve been reading plenty on it. I was considering leaving it non-carbonated.
> 
> - jmartel


Good man. Bottle bombs are bad.

Todd, you're kind of a machine.


----------



## Airframer

> OK, Texas is cool.
> 
> - theoldfart


Most folks realize that once they get there. Just stay clear of the DFW area right now… damn ebola running rampant..


----------



## Tugboater78

"Skin that smokewagon an see what happens"


----------



## Mosquito

Two things…

1.) a little late to the party, but +1 to the Zinnser Sealcoat. I use it all the time.

2.)


















That is all


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, OldFart stopped by Chatt-lanta yesterday…Got this pic of him at the 350 Rest Stop










Have a great time buddy!!! Nice meeting you!


----------



## theoldfart

Damn, don't I look good


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did anyone else notice that Bhog disappeared around the same time as the Supreme Court removing the same sex marriage blockade?


----------



## john2005

> Stef is waterboarding D8 thumbholes in his DIY torture chamber.
> August is ready for the zombie apocalypse.
> Tony is eating clean.
> OF is in living the dream.
> Jmart is starting a moonshinery.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I thought it was Red opening the moonshinery…. It's hard to keep up around here.


----------



## theoldfart

So your saying he's back in bidness?

Headed to Santa Fe so it should be a short drive. Hope to find a good Southwestern style restaurant, anybody have any ideas?


----------



## jmartel

You'll see me on the Discovery Network Moonshiners show soon enough, John. I'll be singing that Rye Whiskey song with Jim Tom.

Rye whiskey, rye whiskey, please don't let me down…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Damn, don t I look good
> 
> - theoldfart


Least the missus could have done was buy you a new pair of sneakes for the trip!


----------



## chrisstef

> Did anyone else notice that Bhog disappeared around the same time as the Supreme Court removing the same sex marriage blockade?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Hog has mysteriously been missing. He's also laid off of text messages to me. That cheating son of a b!tch.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB

Here's where my money goes:










Someone should go over there and check on him.


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## Tugboater78

So… ex… haus… ted… been 34.5 hrs since I last slept..

While in such a state I am trying to replace the stamped steel right wing of my table saw with an oak banded sheet of ply. Hope I don't screw it up…


----------



## ToddJB

Precision woodworking with power tools while sleep deprived has never gone wrong. You should be fine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I second that.

Perfectly fine.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## chrisstef

And don't worry about eating Tug. Cigarettes and coffee will lead you through just about anything. The hand tremors just mean you're good on coffee for about another 3 hours. If they stop, that's when you should get concerned.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Demo just described a typical day at AF's house.


----------



## Airframer

> Demo just described a typical day at AF s house.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Truth..


----------



## August

well who ever thought of shaft can turn into mallet head???


----------



## lateralus819

August do you do your machining at home??


----------



## 7Footer

Hellz yeah, those are sweet!


----------



## August

No I do it at my warehouse 
Boss is nice to let me set up my large and milling machine right next to my desk cool boss


----------



## Tugboater78

Those hammerheads are purty nice.

So I almost have wing done. Just fine tuning and some kinda finish. Any good ideas? Poly? Shellac? Its oak trimmed plywood. Obviously gonna buff out with wax in the end.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not surprised other guys hit you up for mallet head August. How long does it take you to bust out three of those?


----------



## donwilwol

> Not surprised other guys hit you up for mallet head August. How long does it take you to bust out three of those?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I figure about 3 minute…..


----------



## August

Damn I have to answer DonW first LOL
I wish 
Well Red
From the ground using the portaban to cut to the lathe is about 2min.
And then the lathe work is about 10min and another 10 min to drill but I cheat I use my milling machine to drill.
Anyway
I have 9feet more left
And you guys already know how much I charge.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang August, those are sweet. Let me know what I need to do to be Put on the list


----------



## August

Ok Todd
We should make a quick trend for this so we can share what I havee???
Let me know how many you need?

Anyway I'm home alone no wife meaning whiskey and wood working LOL
Fixing the door where the dado blade pass all the way thru.
Tools for the night as follow

















Chris sorry to steal the bandwidth LOL


----------



## Pezking7p

Could a small pointy one be made for adjusting planes? Could make a pair.

Mowed until dark after work. Didn't quite get the lawn mowed all the way. Been a busy week.


----------



## lateralus819

August- What is that dozuki you have there?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks man, Pm coming your way.


----------



## CL810

August, you have 2 shooters!


----------



## August

> Could a small pointy one be made for adjusting planes? Could make a pair.
> 
> Mowed until dark after work. Didn t quite get the lawn mowed all the way. Been a busy week.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I made one
Here you go


----------



## August

> August- What is that dozuki you have there?
> 
> - lateralus819











I love this saw


----------



## August

> August, you have 2 shooters!
> 
> - CL810


Lol you should look up a few post I post my arsenal LOL


----------



## DanKrager

He missed it, Cl810. Two shooters…a 51 and a shot glass with a bottle to back it up, August. 
Not the arsenal you posted… 
DanK


----------



## August

> He missed it, Cl810. Two shooters…a 51 and a shot glass with a bottle to back it up, August.
> Not the arsenal you posted…
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Lol no Dan I did get it.
I just figured to say that.
How are you bud.


----------



## jmartel

Well I made it to Portlandia for the night. Lots of traffic, of course.

August, in the near future I may see what you have for some thinner brass plate. Got a few projects in mind that could use it


----------



## August

No problem Jeff thin I don't have but we can can make it thin LOL


----------



## jmartel

Do you have any 1/8"?


----------



## woodcox

Nice bench shot August! I had that dozuki in a cart before I found what I was looking for. 
My recent plunder…









eBay vega-only 8 to the left and 26 to the right, fence is 36 long. Going on my steel city,demo,contactor after some hole punching. Now that I see it, getting more capacity for some longer prudent sized roundness and square tubing will be doable when the saw is less mobile. Operation subterfuge is going smoothly as planned by the way Ohh and it's payday tomorrow. My ol lady saved us a ton of money on car insurance by switching to that company. Getting all three polices cheaper than I was with two. She finally found a jobby job making more than what she was. She alot closer with probable options to work from home two to three a week. Bennies aren't as good as before though. 
Curry on.


----------



## August

Damn^ my new hero 
Vega fence Incra japanese stone damn damn LOL very nice bud and a double square


----------



## chrisstef

Thats good news WC and a nice pile of booty.

Its friday girls.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stuff.


----------



## Pezking7p

Geico is the bomb as far as price. I've never made a claim but I'm guessing a claim with any insurance company sucks pretty bad. I had a brick-and-mortar local insurance place for my home insurance in Iowa…they cancelled my insurance without notifying me-meanwhile sending notice of insurance cancellation to my mortgage bank-because they didn't think there was enough sand on my roof.

For those who care, I'm over the possible promotion. I have decided to pass for now, and possibly pursue and MBA.

With as hectic as a week as it has been, I haven't gotten a single minute in the shop, so I'm behind on cabinets and not sure how I'll catch up. Need to finish up assembling a couple cabs, then start painting. I have a little 8×8 concrete porch in front of my house, wife's idea is to put up plastic around the porch and make a little spray room so we'll see how this works out.

Anyway, Friday.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh, it's Friday? Hadn't noticed 

Random pics from Santa Fe

Georgia O'Keefe museum









Chest from the Governors Palace









Lots of art all around









Best damn Southwestern I've ever had, lots of green and red chills. Tomasita's









Off to Mesa Verde, bye all!


----------



## john2005

That's right OF, rub it in. Looks like your havin a good time. Good on you


----------



## walden

> Geico is the bomb as far as price. I ve never made a claim but I m guessing a claim with any insurance company sucks pretty bad. I had a brick-and-mortar local insurance place for my home insurance in Iowa…they cancelled my insurance without notifying me-meanwhile sending notice of insurance cancellation to my mortgage bank-because they didn t think there was enough sand on my roof.
> 
> For those who care, I m over the possible promotion. I have decided to pass for now, and possibly pursue and MBA.
> 
> With as hectic as a week as it has been, I haven t gotten a single minute in the shop, so I m behind on cabinets and not sure how I ll catch up. Need to finish up assembling a couple cabs, then start painting. I have a little 8×8 concrete porch in front of my house, wife s idea is to put up plastic around the porch and make a little spray room so we ll see how this works out.
> 
> Anyway, Friday.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Geico sucks pretty bad on claims. I had them once when I lived in VA. I had to get the state insurance commissioner involved to get paid. But it sounds like you past insurance company was worse. I have had great luck with State Farm.

Good to hear about passing on the promotion. If you get the MBA, take a lot of classes on entrepreneurship and business strategy. I have my MBA and those classes have helped me the most. Finance (mainly being able to read financial statements) would be a close third.


----------



## Pezking7p

How do you feel about supply chain? My mom assures me that "supply chain is where it's at", since she's the dean of a business college I trust her, but since she's in acadamia I also have an inherent distrust of her connection to the real world.


----------



## ToddJB

> ...since she s the dean of a business college I trust her, but since she s in acadamia I also have an inherent distrust of her connection to the real world.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Haha. Amen to that.


----------



## jmartel

> Geico is the bomb as far as price. I ve never made a claim but I m guessing a claim with any insurance company sucks pretty bad. I had a brick-and-mortar local insurance place for my home insurance in Iowa…they cancelled my insurance without notifying me-meanwhile sending notice of insurance cancellation to my mortgage bank-because they didn t think there was enough sand on my roof.
> 
> For those who care, I m over the possible promotion. I have decided to pass for now, and possibly pursue and MBA.
> 
> With as hectic as a week as it has been, I haven t gotten a single minute in the shop, so I m behind on cabinets and not sure how I ll catch up. Need to finish up assembling a couple cabs, then start painting. I have a little 8×8 concrete porch in front of my house, wife s idea is to put up plastic around the porch and make a little spray room so we ll see how this works out.
> 
> Anyway, Friday.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Geico sucks pretty bad on claims. I had them once when I lived in VA. I had to get the state insurance commissioner involved to get paid. But it sounds like you past insurance company was worse. I have had great luck with State Farm.
> 
> Good to hear about passing on the promotion. If you get the MBA, take a lot of classes on entrepreneurship and business strategy. I have my MBA and those classes have helped me the most. Finance (mainly being able to read financial statements) would be a close third.
> 
> - walden


Really? Geico was super easy for us. My MIL works for an ambulance chaser lawyer and fights with insurance all the time. From what she tells me, Geico is usually one of the best and State Farm has always been the worst.

I did a quote on Progressive recently and a brand new car was cheaper than insurance for our 10 year old jeep. I did factor in the bundle savings though since that's who I use for the bike.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Do you have any 1/8"?
> 
> - jmartel


How large a piece do you need Jmart?


----------



## jmartel

> How do you feel about supply chain? My mom assures me that "supply chain is where it s at", since she s the dean of a business college I trust her, but since she s in acadamia I also have an inherent distrust of her connection to the real world.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I have a friend who does that stuff as an engineer. I think it's ok. Not terribly busy, but not a field lacking for work. She travels 3 weeks a month, though.

What are you looking to do? Natural Gas is going to be a gigantic industry in the near future. My company is cranking down hard in that area now. Oil is currently big and will be for some time now. Medical is currently big but I'm not too certain it will stay that way. Nuclear always pays real well.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think for claims it all depends on the company, the agent, and the circumstances. I have had good and bad with the same company.


----------



## jmartel

> How large a piece do you need Jmart?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Well for one project, not very much. The other, probably 2-3 sq feet.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Kevin, I'm with you on the Friday? part lol

Yesterday we went to go see the split rock lighthouse.

50 hours, over 4000 pieces


















-

This is the refraction lenses.










And this is the mechanism that spins it… pretty crazy










A short (20 minute) hike down the bluff…










-

Also went out to the break water at the harbor entrance last night. Didn't see a ship arrive or depart, though. (the picture is also a link to a larger version)




  
























That's all for now…


----------



## Pezking7p

> I have a friend who does that stuff as an engineer. I think it s ok. Not terribly busy, but not a field lacking for work. She travels 3 weeks a month, though.
> 
> What are you looking to do? Natural Gas is going to be a gigantic industry in the near future. My company is cranking down hard in that area now. Oil is currently big and will be for some time now. Medical is currently big but I m not too certain it will stay that way. Nuclear always pays real well.
> 
> - jmartel


It is only my intention to better position myself for a transition to management within my current company. I would like to round out my skills in the financial/accounting area, but strategy and entrepreneurship are very interesting to me. However, supply chain can be very challenging in larger companies, and could be really fun in the right position. Work is paying for the degree, if that helps in understanding my decision.

Those bridge pics are awesome. Lighthouses are cool, I like the old stories of the tenders who had the keep them running in bad weather. Romantic stories but probably a really crappy job.


----------



## Mosquito

Apparently in November of 1905, there were 65mph winds in a storm, creating 30 foot waves that would splash up into the lighthouse… that's a big ass wave lol

We're going to a historic mansion that might be kind of cool. Kind of hoping it has a workshop somewhere we can see lol


----------



## ToddJB

That looks like its aheckovalot taller than 30ft.


----------



## Mosquito

Height is more than 30 feet I'm sure, but with 65mph winds, I'm pretty sure the splash will go a long ways lol


----------



## CL810

> Oh, it s Friday? Hadn t noticed
> 
> - theoldfart


 #5 Saturday is Friday.


----------



## 7Footer

My goodness August, that dozuki is purty….

Kevin is making tracks across the states!

I must add that Geico has the best customer service of any company I've ever had an interest with. I don't think they are the cheapest if you have a squeaky clean record, but their rates are very good. I sort of have brand loyalty with them because they'e never been anything but overly nice and easy to work with, only had one claim in about 8 years, but even when I used to drive like a wild man they were good to me.

Happy Friday Fellas - Good thing Kevin already made it through TX.


----------



## ToddJB

Be Prepared - Buy Cases of Pepsi!


----------



## 7Footer

Order your pizzas, order your chinese food!
Have your crank up radio ready.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive never been more afraid for chain lightning in my life.


----------



## duckmilk

Dallas needs the rain. They posted a record breaking driest September, beating the last 30 year old record.
BTW, hi guys and gals. Been lurking here for some time and the wife got tired of me telling her about stuff posted here and told me to just join up. So, for better or worse, here I am.


----------



## ToddJB

Welcome Duck!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks! You guys are nuts, keep it up.


----------



## ToddJB

> Thanks! You guys are nuts, keep it up.
> 
> - duckmilk


Well, you are what you eat… at least in Tony's case.


----------



## 7Footer

^Lol, Todd's too quick, beat me to it.

Welcome D-Milk!


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know what I hate? Excuses on a Friday. I cant do this, I cant do that. Ya know what, suck it up ya giant vertical smile, ya big pink taco. Life aint all puppy dogs and kittens. Sawcutter wouldn't cut the opening we needed cut and ended up wanting to fight my lead foreman on the top of a parking garage when my guy called him soft. You can always tell how a guys gonna be when the first words out of his mouth are in regard to how long hes been doing something and how many jobs he's done. "I been doing this 18 years and I know more than anyone that sits in that office". Have fun offloading your gear by yourself down 5 flights of stairs. Douchenozzle.

My rant for the week is complete. Im gonna go have a cup of coffee and look out for thunderstorms.

Hog drinks earl grey tea with chamomile.


----------



## duckmilk

Last year, I had just finished a 20 X 28 free standing shop.










Then we bought a new place and sold the old. Now I have to build a new shop inside of a 50 X 75 metal building. Currect state of my disorganized equipment.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Holy Douchenozzle, that's a bunch of space.

Welcome, Duck!


----------



## chrisstef

Had to squeak the Polaris in the pic too huh duck. Rub it in why dontcha lol. Like Smitty said, that's some serious space, ill be interested to see what it looks like when it all comes together.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^gave me a 3/4.

I hear ya, stef. You can always tell when a guy's going to be a problem. [email protected] on the rooftop cause someone called you a name.

Damn canadians. I kept waiting for him to say "eh" but he wouldn't do it.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks all! The new space will be a bit smaller, 24 X 17, but can be added to later. I found this site when I was wanting to build a workbench, which got put on hold for the move. But, I can probably finish the shop and bench before Stef though


----------



## chrisstef

4 posts, 2 hours and im getting smack talked lol. I like your style duck.


----------



## duckmilk

> Had to squeak the Polaris in the pic too huh duck. Rub it in why dontcha lol. Like Smitty said, that s some serious space, ill be interested to see what it looks like when it all comes together.
> 
> - chrisstef


You told me to rub it in. Just following orders


----------



## Hammerthumb

As the official scorekeeper, I have it at Duck 1, Stef 0


----------



## walden

Haha! I like this guy already! Welcome Duck!


----------



## walden

Stef - In my line of work, I deal with a lot of egos. I know a guy is going to be a Douchenozzle when he says, "Don't you know who I am?!" I usually reply with, "Oh sh1t, this guy has amnesia…" Everyone on the call then laughs and I either get fired from the project or he gets taken off the project, depending on how bad they want to work with me. Either way, it's a win for me!


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks all! The new space will be a bit smaller, 24 X 17, but can be added to later. I found this site when I was wanting to build a workbench, which got put on hold for the move. But, I can probably finish the shop and bench before Stef though
> 
> - duckmilk


Already throwing down. You'll fit in just fine. Welcome to old man Facebook.


----------



## 7Footer

Cool vid that LJ's posted a link to on regular (boring) facebook….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Apparently in my wife's hometown, all Frisbee golfers smoke weed. 





Man, cops aren't doing themselves any favors lately.


----------



## ToddJB

Duck has swag. That grass looks awefully green for such a drought.

Sorry, I've been gone for a few hours. Had an impromptu lunch date with JayT. Kev's not the only one who can prove other LJ's are real.


----------



## August

Well I never knew that people will actually what Red and I started.
Mail box had lots of people wants the head so I had to make a jig to kinda speed things up.
Solid bar stock









Had to use the bandsaw to cut that did not want to stress the portable saw








It's a high carbon steel so when using ceramic inserts on the cutter it looks like 4th of July 








Creates a good finish


----------



## chrisstef

> Apparently in my wife s hometown, all Frisbee golfers smoke weed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, cops aren t doing themselves any favors lately.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Good on that kid. No, you can search my car you profiling bastard.


----------



## walden

> Apparently in my wife s hometown, all Frisbee golfers smoke weed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, cops aren t doing themselves any favors lately.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


There's a Dbag for you. I would say 90 percent of cops are thugs and give the other 10 percent a bad name…


----------



## walden

> Duck has swag. That grass looks awefully green for such a drought.
> 
> Sorry, I ve been gone for a few hours. Had an impromptu lunch date with JayT. Kev s not the only one who can prove other LJ s are real.
> 
> - ToddJB


What's JayT like in person? Does he really wear those sunglasses?


----------



## ToddJB

> There s a Dbag for you. I would say 90 percent of cops are thugs and give the other 10 percent a bad name…
> 
> - walden


That percentage sounds high to me. We don't get to see all the recordings where the officer is polite and professional, as those don't get up loaded, and if they do, they don't go viral. I feel that all these videos are pointing out the system is f'ed up, but I'm not sure if 90 percent is close to the reality. My hope is that precincts get sick of seeing cops doing stupid things and they start cleaning up their act at local levels.


----------



## ToddJB

There were sunglasses, but I believe they were tifosi, not blue brothers. I was surprised really surprised that he was wearing his LARPing attire to a convention - but I guess I only assumed it was a work convention.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 489tad

Hey Duck, Just to get you up to speed. The committee voted a name change for Steff to Demo. He'll answer to both, he's a good guy.

Friday and .5 hours to go! Anyone building anything this weekend? I posted an add on CList to sell more of my friends tools. A few low ballers called and one serious buyer stopping by Sunday. I still have to run 220 up to the garage to get rid of the Beast and Beastette. I'll check back later.


----------



## 489tad

I see bad things happened while I was typing. Yuck!!!


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang cops. I once got hit by a car while riding a bike. The girl driving the car had just had a fight with her boyfriend, was driving around crying, and didn't use her left hand turn signal (admitedly). I got a ticket for not having a headlight on my bike, she got nothing. I called the cop to ask about this and he told me I should get a car or walk. I was baffled.

True story, about 6 months later I was at my girlfriend's house and the girl who hit me with her car turned out to be my girlfriend's roommate.

I will say, the last time I was pulled over, the cop was very respectful and efficient. In the same area/timeframe, I was in a car where the driver got pulled over, and the cop told him how to get the ticket changed to a non-moving violation. So there are good ones.

JayT and Todd got together to roll some D20's.


----------



## walden

> There s a Dbag for you. I would say 90 percent of cops are thugs and give the other 10 percent a bad name…
> 
> - walden
> 
> That percentage sounds high to me. We don t get to see all the recordings where the officer is polite and professional, as those don t get up loaded, and if they do, they don t go viral. I feel that all these videos are pointing out the system is f ed up, but I m not sure if 90 percent is close to the reality. My hope is that precincts get sick of seeing cops doing stupid things and they start cleaning up their act at local levels.
> 
> - ToddJB


Maybe, but my personal experience has been otherwise. I have had to deal with a lot of profiling myself. I have also known a lot of law enforcement people from cops, to FBI and CIA agents, and some Secret Service guys. Out of all of them, only three were good guys - one cop, one DEA agent, and one secret service agent on White House detail). The rest acted like mafia men with badges…. Like I said, my own experience. My hope is that what you said comes true so that I can put some faith back into our county's law enforcement. Right now, every time I see one, all I see are thugs. Maybe I'm wrong. For the sake of our country, I hope so.


----------



## theoldfart

Mesa Verde









Unbelievable place, better pics tomorrow


----------



## duckmilk

Had to mow the poison oak. Todd, that grass is coastal bermuda. It has long roots and can still look green with just a little amount of water. We have a storm moving in and hope it will drop something worth measuring.

Dan, I'm pretty much up to speed on Stef/Demo and most of you. I've been reading this blog for over a year, but with the move to the new place and the fact that I don't have much to contribute (besides construction), I have just now made the jump to join.

Thanks to everyone for the welcome.

The dock I built on our pond (unfinished in this view), and a decent view of the lake in the background.


----------



## walden

> Mesa Verde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable place, better pics tomorrow
> 
> - theoldfart


Love that place! Make sure to take one of the tours that takes you inside the dwellings. Nothing like seeing them up close and personal.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dan, I've got manana off Dan. Hoping to keep cranking on my maple pantry build.

Ya, that cop is an idiots. That's the same town I got a warning for going 4mph over. Kids smoking pot in the park is about the craziest thing going on.

The age of media and video is opening up a whole new level of accountability for everyone. Cops and thug athletes included.

Off to a cancer benefit for a neighbor. Gettin tired of going to those….but it looks like this one will have a happy ending.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- the only family vacation we had growing up was to Mesa Verde. I have some good memories. Got along with my stepdad for once…..found out later it was because he was stoned the entire time. Funny how that's related today.

Auggie- you don't fool me. You like helpin folks out. Speakin of that, I'm gonna whip up another batch of strop soon. Wonder if anyone could use one of those;=)


----------



## August

Big read, you are talking about sharpening, right? Or the strap on?


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. Red makes strop ons


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl.

Man check this out, I'd never seen the Stanley #77 before, V logo and all, that thing is pretty cool.


----------



## Tugboater78

So utility company stopped by this morning and kindly switched service from my old 100A box to this new 200A box. Ive spent all day reconnecting everything. Old box was in basement, new box is on main floor. As of 10 min ago all previously working circuits are rerouted and connected.

Tomorrow got 3 more to finish in house, and then work on running and connecting the 100A breaker on bottom left to the shop 125+ feet behind the house. Gotta get the wire and conduit first.

Stupid site flipped the picture again.. left is up.. right is down haha


----------



## ToddJB

Man. You're cranking it out Tug. Good job. It'll be worth the effort.


----------



## walden

> Lawl.
> 
> Man check this out, I d never seen the Stanley #77 before, V logo and all, that thing is pretty cool.
> 
> - 7Footer


Those things are super cool. I just can't justify something like that though since it does the same thing as a $50 dowel plate.


----------



## 7Footer

I know right.. I made one from about $1 worth of steel. Lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pretty good work there Tug. Pretty good.


----------



## bhog

A thousand posts behind. Not gonna read a bunch of gaydom.What I miss?


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, touring two of the cliff dwellings tomorrow. Watched the sun set over the cliffs tonight, words fail.


----------



## jmartel

> A thousand posts behind. Not gonna read a bunch of gaydom.What I miss?
> 
> - bhog


Gaydom, mostly.

Duckmilk is the newest poor soul in here and is already giving stef crap.


----------



## bhog

Lol. Nice ,

note to self; friend duck milk

Speaking of duck milk, that is an awesome fhuggin screen name.


----------



## walden

> Walden, touring two of the cliff dwellings tomorrow. Watched the sun set over the cliffs tonight, words fail.
> 
> - theoldfart


Nice! You'll love it. I shot a lot of black and white photos while I was there last summer. I think they look better than the color ones I took.


----------



## jmartel

Nothing like milking your duck, I always say.


----------



## walden

> Lol. Nice ,
> 
> note to self; friend duck milk
> 
> Speaking of duck milk, that is an awesome fhuggin screen name.
> 
> - bhog


Also, jmart called LJ's "old man Facebook." About peed my pants laughing on that one!


----------



## walden

Now we just need to get Bucket in here on a regular basis… Miss that guy.


----------



## jmartel

Not a bad view from the hot tub


----------



## walden

I hope you are all sitting down for this one… Walden used a power tool!










I helped a buddy cut down three 100 foot trees over three days. We cut them up, split them, and stacked it all. I was worn out by the end.










Then I took this picture with a random axe to make you all feel better… That's two stacks of wood - one in front of the other.


----------



## Airframer

I woke up this morning to an empty can of coffee… worst.. Friday.. ever..

So Todd and JayT are dating now? That's sweet.


----------



## August

> I woke up this morning to an empty can of coffee… worst.. Friday.. ever..
> 
> So Todd and JayT are dating now? That s sweet.
> 
> - Airframer


Huh what did I missed???


----------



## walden

The suspense is killing me August. Did you win the chisels?


----------



## JayT

Geez you guys posted a lot while I was working.

Yep, Todd and I had a lunch date. I don't break out that outfit for just anyone.

Lot of work there, walden, even if you tried to pull a stef with the axe pic to make it seem like you did a bunch of labor with hand tools instead of machines.

Welcome, duckmilk. Anyone that can jump in picking on Demo's bench is OK with me.


----------



## DanKrager

> Also, jmart called LJ s "old man Facebook." About peed my pants laughing on that one!
> - walden


He laughed so hard tears ran down his leg! 
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Good looking set of chisels, August. Hope you get them.
DanK


----------



## August

> Good looking set of chisels, August. Hope you get them.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Yes I did Dan thanks for advice like always thanks man


----------



## August

> The suspense is killing me August. Did you win the chisels?
> 
> - walden


LOL yeah thanks to DanK
Been looking for a good chisel for me to start


----------



## Airframer

I found out what Hog has been up to lately… He is apparently opening a cake shop! Pretty sporty logo really. I think Demo modeled for it…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey, you guys need to stop pimping my machinist for mallet heads. How's he supposed to work on my stuff?


----------



## woodcox

Dp.


----------



## woodcox

Good find Eric,lol. My bet is on…


----------



## TheFridge

Speaking of ducks.

Had a teacher once that thought clipping their wings so they wouldn't fly, meant literally clip their wings off.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## woodcox

Sooo much better!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hog! Welcome back. As for what you missed…just like any slop opera…15 posts and you are up to speed.


----------



## Pezking7p

First try on hvlp. $60 gun might work.

Are the craters just because I didn't lay down enough lacquer?









Here's a spot where it looks smooth.


----------



## DanKrager

Dan, it looks like orange peel, a common "fault" of spray guns of all sorts. It has multiple causes sometimes, so it can be difficult to diagnose. The basic result of orange peel is the finish not flowing out to a smooth film. Usually it is because the liquid is too thick or too cold. A bit more solvent (thinner of choice appropriate to the product) takes care of that. I use lacquer (Deft) a lot thinned 20% (a bit much) but I never have orange peel. Deft is very heavy bodied to start with because it's a brushing lacquer, very durable floor finish. In cold weather, I warm the gun in a heat lamp, store the product in a warm room, and hang the gun between shots in the heat lamp glow so that it doesn't get hot, just warm. If the surface is warm too, that helps a LOT.

Sometimes it's because the gun is too close and the air stream ripples the finish like water in a wind. With HVLP, 12"-18" from the surface and a good perpendicular to the surface air stream is best. There is a technique of swaying your entire body while twisting your wrist to maintain distance and perpendicularity.

HVLP carries the finish material on a low speed air stream basically flinging the finish droplets to the surface. This is what makes it so effective in corners. If the droplets are too big and too far apart (common in hurry up finishing) they cause orange peel effect. Reducing the material input volume and slowing down will help. On the other hand, there may not be enough material evenly distributed on the surface to flow out. A slower stroke can help with that, being careful not to create "runs". Balance is what you're aiming for.

Hope this helps.
DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Dan/Pez, What DanK said is good. I don't remember what you are spraying, but there is another reason for orange peel and that would be if there was an uncompatible substance under where you are trying to spray. Something oily or waxy, for instance.


----------



## duckmilk

Red, you mentioned you are going to be building some adirondack chairs. Are you going to blog it? My wife wants me to build a couple and I would like to follow along. I already have a pattern to my …er…her liking.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks for the input guys. I didn't get great atomization out of my gun so I think diluting might help. I also just sprayed the back of the plywood and it wasn't sanded we'll at all, so the surface could be part of the problem. I'll dilute and do a test board that has been primed and sanded before moving to cabinets.


----------



## Tugboater78

I kinda have some commissions for some Adirondack chairs. One mentioned they would love to help me sell them online if I could make them available in kits…


----------



## Airframer

Jmart… I think this is for you.. Jig made of Legos for making clamp rack


----------



## duckmilk

That'd be good Justin. I think the basic design could be constructed fairly quickly.

I just realized I should be posting this in Red's furniture forum.


----------



## CL810

Strike 1. ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

I'll be a strike 3 in no time


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, you mentioned you are going to be building some adirondack chairs. Are you going to blog it? My wife wants me to build a couple and I would like to follow along. I already have a pattern to my …er…her liking.
> 
> - duckmilk


I might. I struggle to find time to blog. Most of my blogs, like the recent ones, are written when I'm stuck in hotels for work. 
Plus, a lot of my furniture designs develop as I work. We'll see.


----------



## ToddJB

I knew training those termites to burrow on command would eventually pay off.










120 holes through 7 sheets of 3/4" ply


----------



## chrisstef

Theres a dewalt aching in the corner somewhere.


----------



## woodcox

Mmm smores!^


----------



## Airframer

Whatcha maaaaakin' ?


----------



## ToddJB

No Dewalt - I used my stanley 8" brace. Rotated between two Ridgids and 4 batteries, but just one bad ass Bosch 7/16 auger bit.

AF - climbing wall. T-nuts go into the holes and the holds are bolted from the other side.


----------



## theoldfart

Sunset on Mesa Verde









Cliffdwellings are really something to see









Grand Canyon tomorrow


----------



## 7Footer

Used a brace on 120 holes? That takes some cojones Todd, well done. edit - nevermind… just noticed the Ridgid, still well done tho!

Mixmaster Hog resurfaces.

Boo-yao. Lemme upgrade ya.


















Gonna have to take the left wing off of my saw and build a new one for it, it has a slight bend in it and i can't push the mitre gauge all the way through…. No biggie though I'm not a fan of those cheesy stamped wings, i guess i may as well take both of them off while I'm at it… You guys have suggestions on what material/wood to use for building a replacement?


----------



## jmartel

I will be using melamine for mine. I am going to start on it as soon as my end tables are finished


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very cool Kev. About how I remember it.

7- Nice miter. I used to have a router table extension wing on my saw. I doubled up 3/4" mdf, because it's flat and heavy. Then I edge wrapped it with oak cutoffs. Last picked up a small piece of white formica for the top. It held up very well for several years.


----------



## August

7 nice miter men love incra products


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Inching along. Time for doors and drawers.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

unjammy


----------



## ToddJB

That crown looks perfect, Red. Good job.


----------



## DanKrager

7', latest issue of Shop Notes has an interesting article how to build a wing replacement with a sliding table. It's a lot like what BRK did for router table, doubling up plywood with laminate top with miter fence on the sliding section. Pretty cool I thought. Now you've got the miter fence already, just mount it to this sliding table wing!

It's also got an article about some of the coolest KD sawhorses I've ever seen. Four come from a single 5×5 sheet of 3/4" plywood. No pieces to keep track of either.
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

That's a lot of holes, Todd.

OF that is really amazing. Wish I knew more about Native American history.

Red, I agree the miters look perfect. What's planned to go in the little cubbies on top?

Ended up wasting a bunch of time today at the tile store, and at the granite store. Finally got started in the shop around 4:00. Spent too long fooling with the sprayer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- Thanks. My SIL has very modern taste, so I'm doing my best.

Pez- the cubbies are for wine bottles.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome Duck.
Thanks for all the great stuff to read and pictures to look at.

.

Surfrider Foundation clean up of Goat Canyon (flows through Tijuana and then it empties into the pacific just north of the border) today:

When the water is flowing (Not my picture).



























Found a few tires too.









Border State park looking towards Tijuana, that's the bullring.









Border fence at the sand.


----------



## Tugboater78

ToF - those cliff dwellings are cool, I remember seeing them years ago, need to dig up some pictures.

7F - I'm slowly making a replacement right wing on my saw out of oak banded plywood, it's currently clamped to my bench and when I can sneak a few minutes I go chisel out holes for the bolts to sit in to mount to the table. I have some laminate I may put on it later but atm ill just slap on a finish and wax it. Idk..

been too busy last 2 days running wire and connecting outlets/lights in the house. Only 4 more plugs to connect to call it good for now. Got to redo 2 circuits eventually, the bathroom and basement/outside ( separate the basement stuff from the outside receptacles. Shop is currently connected to this one via extension cord)

Took the woman out to eat and we did a small bit of Christmas shopping this past evening


















Maybe we had drank too many rootbeer floats at Red Robin…


----------



## ToddJB

One wall rough cut. Need to do a little carving on the crack, add some blocking in the corners, and install t-nuts


----------



## Tugboater78

That's a lot of holes!


----------



## chrisstef

Great work fellas.

A rainy saturday lead to little man getting cooped up and going a little crazy yesterday. I was messin with him when all of a sudden he goes jimmy superfly snuka on me. I was laying down and he comes flying in with his mouth open aimed right at my face. His bottom teeth catch my upper lip and his top teeth, the bridge if my nose. Im now sporting 4 new holes in my face from superfly's chompers lol. Drew that deep red blood out of his old man.


----------



## 489tad

You guys are busy. OF is living large, nice pics. Tonys cleaning the oceans. Reds busy, Todds busy, Tug is busy, 7's busy. Demo's healing up. Me/We went to a state park yesterday. Beautiful canyons. Today I have people coming to buy tools, I hope.


----------



## walden

That looks like a cool place Dan. Good luck on the tool sales.

Demo - If anyone at work asks, just tell them a concrete cutter went nuts on you and you had to throw him off the parking garage. 

Tony - Cool cause. Good on ya. I have been trying for a year to do something similar in the mountains (clean up and trail maintenance), but it seems to be a clickish thing here and I apparently don't fit in. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Pezking7p

"You're not cool enough to help clean up nature." Lawl.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tug- God Bless those of us men who were able to charm a lady much more attractive than ourselves….lawl.

Man, you guys sure are drumming up some memories with these pics. The world feels a little smaller with some common ground.

T, this pic took me back….








-
Here's that fence from the Mexico side back in 1998. I was staying in a missionary base(rundown, unfinished resort) that summer. 








-
Widdlesque framing pic. Building houses in Tijuana. 









Todd- Solid work, that's lookin all professional.

All swolled up after rock climbing;-)


----------



## RPhillips

> "You re not cool enough to help clean up nature." Lawl.
> 
> - Pezking7p


----------



## RPhillips

Anyone checked out those WoodRiver hand planes? I picked one up this weekend and played around with it at WoodCraft in Indy. They seem really nice, especially at the price point.

Picked up an IBC Pinnacle Rob Cosman Iron/Breaker for my #7 while i was there. Seems pretty solid, now to put it through the trials.


----------



## walden

> "You re not cool enough to help clean up nature." Lawl.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Haha! Apparently not. They have so many retirees that volunteer (read can help at any time), that working stiffs like me don't stand a chance. You have to go through a bunch of background checks and hand in an application by January 13 to help out for the next summer. In the Spring, they do a series of weed out meetings/trainings and end up getting rid of 2/3 of the people who want to help. If you make it, you must commit to working when ever they call.

Too many rules and limitations if you ask me. I just want to help out. Anything that resembles a job application process is a no go in my book.


----------



## walden

> Anyone checked out those WoodRiver hand planes? I picked one up this weekend and played around with it at WoodCraft in Indy. They seem really nice, especially at the price point.
> 
> Picked up an IBC Pinnacle Rob Cosman Iron/Breaker for my #7 while i was there. Seems pretty solid, now to put it through the trials.
> 
> - RPhillips


I have heard good things about those planes, but you have to test each one you want to buy. Quality varies from plane-to-plane.


----------



## August

> One wall rough cut. Need to do a little carving on the crack, add some blocking in the corners, and install t-nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Damn Todd
Just like your tag line say 
You over built 
That's going to be nice


----------



## walden

Todd's a machine. That guy gets it done!


----------



## Airframer

> Need to do a little carving on the crack…
> 
> - ToddJB


I bet you do…. bet.. you.. do…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Anyone checked out those WoodRiver hand planes? I picked one up this weekend and played around with it at WoodCraft in Indy. They seem really nice, especially at the price point.
> 
> Picked up an IBC Pinnacle Rob Cosman Iron/Breaker for my #7 while i was there. Seems pretty solid, now to put it through the trials.
> 
> - RPhillips


Rob, I've heard WR plane have had their bugs, but they have worked most of them out with the recent versions. I'm in the group of woodworkers who won't buy them on the principle…..that they're made in China. Toolmaking being sent overseas was a disaster for woodworkers in the past 40 years. Lotta factors as to why, but it just feels like going backwards when we have North American options available today. The old style Veritas aren't much more than the WR, for example.

I really wish Woodcraft would have pursued a north american made tool that would have been more budget conscious than the "heirloom quality" LNs….which i believe is possible. However, they didn't.

That said, it's your money. If you want one, get one.


----------



## RPhillips

Very good points, I too prefer to buy products made on this continent, so thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think it would be difficult to make planes in the US for significantly less than LN. Not without making dramatically lowering the quality of the tools. It would be fun to try, though.

Plate rack, assembled!


----------



## chrisstef

Welcome home gang


----------



## Airframer

Hey look everybody! Demo has wood! Demo is going to do something with wood!..

Ya.. I don't believe it either…


----------



## chrisstef

Blocked ^


----------



## Airframer

I'm hurt…


----------



## Tugboater78

I tried out woodriver planes at woodcraft not long ago as well. They are pretty nice, solid planes. But I have a full set of decent stanleys and I buy enough stuff made in china due to no choice. Since I have a choice ill buy LN or possibly veritas.

Demo has wood, something to look at in his torture dungeon!


----------



## duckmilk

Crud, I'd better hurry, otherwise I'll be at strike 2.

Thanks, Tony.

Kevin, I've never been to Mesa Verde, but did get to see some cliff dwellings in the Gila NF (NM) in the early 70's. Very cool.

Way to go Todd and Red. Tug, I hate electrical.


----------



## woodcox

Tug could be worse. Plumbing perhaps!
Nice driveway stef. I see massive lonely mortises;(

Documenting layout for the ongoing episode of *Pimp my bifold Cat Flap…*.**









Edit:Will be mounted to a ply box. Bifold doors to enter. Entire frame hinged to swing out from top to exit. If it works I'll be pleasantly astonished. Another million dollar idea. For instance I invented the original Swiffer mop in a third grade invention fair. Sigh.


----------



## Tugboater78

Plumbing is next… kitchen has none atm. But it'll be Pex, much better than copper or box to install.

Just finished all wiring that had to be done for now. Before too long I will be digging the trench and running the conduit and wire for the shops sub panel.


----------



## bhog

Made these things last week.



















Turned out pretty good. Sold the walnut and cherry ones and am thinking about keeping the maple one. That's some of the maple I got from Ron.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Hog. Did you dye then sand the maple to get the grain that dark?


----------



## bhog

Todd, yeah. Went for rustic-ish.


----------



## racerglen

While back, following Steph, the Destro example, I posted a birch cutting board I was working on, used a photo where I'd used some wood filler on cracks and then some touchup pens to darken the filler..as expected the silence was deafening..It was works in progress, very dark lines on the liight wood ,(Steph ref still isn't done..;-) Looked out the front window yesterday,my X street neighbour has seal coated the pavemnent where his boat sits, then used the BLACK sealer to do crack seal on his very WHITE cement driveway..


----------



## chrisstef

I took a rustic ish this morning. The granola grumble. No bueno.


----------



## Airframer

^You might want to have that checked out. Could be an early sign of Gingervitis.. you seem to be a bit sensitive about your wood today. I had you confused with Red for a minute.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd. What the hell is that thing with all the holes?


----------



## Airframer

On another note.

Tomorrow is the Countries first Indigenous Peoples Day here in Seattle. I have no idea how to properly celebrate this day but I think I'll try and get into the IPD spirit by handing out some free blankets. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol AF. I was just messin with ya. Id never block ya.

I just carry that pile of lumber from town to town with delusions of granduer. Basically all my dreams fit in the bed of a 1/2 ton toyota lol.


----------



## jmartel

> On another note.
> 
> Tomorrow is the Countries first Indigenous Peoples Day here in Seattle. I have no idea how to properly celebrate this day but I think I ll try and get into the IPD spirit by handing out some free blankets. Anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> - Airframer


Go to one of the many Indian casinos in the area and spend some cash?


----------



## jmartel

Any of you guys see the blood moon? I went out and snapped a photo.


----------



## summerfi

> Tomorrow is the Countries first Indigenous Peoples Day here in Seattle. I have no idea how to properly celebrate this day but I think I ll try and get into the IPD spirit by handing out some free blankets. Anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> - Airframer


Why not dress up like Chief Seattle and say profound things.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta take a pic glen. What was he thinking? Purple front door too i bet.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd. What the hell is that thing with all the holes?
> 
> - TheFridge


Climbing wall


----------



## AnthonyReed

Eric with small pox jokes, man that guy's work is well rounded.

Looks great Hog.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice lookin shelve Hoginski. I'm trying to come up with a design for a teacup display shelf for the wifey, but I'm striking out.

Also might have to try some dye and/or shellac mojo on my current build. The door panels and drawer fronts are birds eye.


----------



## lateralus819

Red- A bit of info that i tried and loved was to dye the wood. Then sand back and dye again. Makes curl and the like really pop.


----------



## Pezking7p

Had not one, but TWO dreams last night where a mountain lion was on the roof and I was certain it was stalking me. Thanks, Walden.


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Columbus Day, Boys. Enjoy that free meter parking.


----------



## chrisstef

To hell with those who have the day off. I was pretty jealous of my wife when I left the house this morning and she was sipping coffee all snuggled up with Nathan watching Cars for the 75th time. Traffic was pretty light all though.


----------



## duckmilk

> Todd. What the hell is that thing with all the holes?
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Climbing wall
> 
> - ToddJB


A granola grumble sifter?


----------



## jmartel

And, of course, Columbus never actually came to any area that would eventually become the US. If they wanted to celebrate a European, it should be Leif Erickson instead. Who even did it several hundred years before Columbus did, anyway.


----------



## JayT

^ Columbus obviously had a better publicist.

Yes, anyone who studies history at all knows that boats from Nordic countries were fishing off the Grand Banks for centuries before Columbus. Since they were interested in food and not glory, though, they don't get credit for their work.

Reminds me too much of the political machine-those who take credit are most generally not the ones who made the actual discovery or did any work, they just proclaimed it the loudest and in the most areas.


----------



## chrisstef

Probably had Jay-Z as his agent.


----------



## duckmilk

Columbus took credit for something that was completely accidental, but he did prove the world was round.


----------



## jmartel

> Columbus took credit for something that was completely accidental, but he did prove the world was round.
> 
> - duckmilk


Also incorrect. The Ancient Greeks had proved that about 2000 years beforehand.

Columbus was just bad at math. The understanding back then was that the world was round, but the thought was that the distance to Asia from Europe that way was too far to go. That they would die at sea because it was just vast nothingness for thousands of miles. He thought that the math was wrong, and that it was significantly shorter than it was (by about 10,000 miles in diameter).


----------



## 7Footer

Lol

^You should write a book. "The World According to JMart"


----------



## JayT

+1 jmart.

Eratosthenes calculated the diameter of a round earth around 225 BC with a fair degree of accuracy. Professional sailors all knew the earth was round, it was only the landlubbers that were still embracing a flat earth theory. Some say that theory was put forth by ship captains to keep others from trying to find their sources of trade.


----------



## Airframer

The whole thing is ridiculous to me. I am in total agreement that we should have a day to celebrate the culture that was here before we destroyed it. I disagree with the absolute crazy all the way to the left politically correct mess it has created. Even the name the city counsel choose is so pretentious it should have it's own tax bracket.

Whatever.. you guys have a happy "People who may have or may not have migrated across a land bridge from Asia and were here before Columbus killed them all but we mean no offence to the Italian Americans it's just what we used to refer to as Native Americans can no longer be called that because we don't want to offend them either so we just settled on Indigenous Peoples to play it safe so we can cozy up in our Seattle mansions and feel good about ourselves for being better then the rest of the world Day!"

I just call it a day off but… I'm also an asshole so..


----------



## summerfi

Columbus did too come to the United States. He first discovered the District of Columbia. Then he headed west along the Oregon Trail and founded the towns of Columbus, OH and Columbus, MO along the way. He finally sailed down the Columbia River, named after himself, and then went on westward to establish a new route to China. Didn't you study history in school?


----------



## chrisstef

Off the cigarettes again Eric?


----------



## JayT

I just lawled at Demo's comment



> Columbus did too come to the United States. He first discovered the District of Columbia. Then he headed west along the Oregon Trail and founded the towns of Columbus, OH and Columbus, MO along the way. He finally sailed down the Columbia River, named after himself, and then went on westward to establish a new route to China. Didn t you study history in school?
> 
> - summerfi


Uh, Bob, it's Columbia, Missouri. And don't forget his stop in South Carolina, as well.

The West Indies of the Caribbean are so named because Mister Columbus mistakenly thought he had landed in the Indonesian Islands of Asia. Dude sure gets a lot of credit for being such a screw-up. If he lived today, he'd be running for President.

Remember, it's always the victor who writes the history book.


----------



## Airframer

> Off the cigarettes again Eric?
> 
> - chrisstef


Nah man.. There is nothing more indigenous to this country than tobacco… you insensitive Commie bastard!


----------



## summerfi

> Uh, Bob, it s Columbia, Missouri. And don t forget his stop in South Carolina, as well.
> 
> - JayT


Actually, there is a Columbus, MO. That's the one Columbus founded. Columbia, MO, as well as Columbus, NC and Columbus, MT were simply named in his honor. Columbia, SC, on the other hand, was named after the famous civil war general Rasmus Colombo, who won the battle of Ft. Sumner.


----------



## jmartel

> The whole thing is ridiculous to me. I am in total agreement that we should have a day to celebrate the culture that was here before we destroyed it. I disagree with the absolute crazy all the way to the left politically correct mess it has created. Even the name the city counsel choose is so pretentious it should have it s own tax bracket.
> 
> - Airframer


I subscribe to the "telling it like it is" theory. What is taught about Columbus is the sanitized PC garbage that totally ignores the facts of what happened. It's the same deal as in Colorado where they tried to just sweep all the nasty things in US history under the rug and only teach the patriotic BS.

I don't like either party affiliation, and I don't like when people try to cover things up. Tell it like it is, and move on because everyone will be better off. No one is a saint.


----------



## JayT

> Actually, there is a Columbus, MO. That s the one Columbus founded. Columbia, MO, as well as Columbus, NC and Columbus, MT were simply named in his honor. Columbia, SC, on the other hand, was named after the famous civil war general Rasmus Colombo, who won the battle of Ft. Sumner.
> 
> - summerfi


Lawl, I want one of your history books!


----------



## 7Footer

Eric FTW. Lol, fuggin Indigenous People's Day. in southeast Portland there's a pretty major avenue that runs north-south, 39th avenue, and about 5 or 6 years ago they changed the name to Caesar Chavez Blvd….. I've got not qualms with ole Chavez, but come on, what's wrong with 39th Ave?


----------



## ToddJB

Columbus would totally revoke Jmart and JayT's free parking. Haters.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Columbus was a typical politician:

He came up with a plan based on information he didn't really understand

We took off on a fact finding trip without knowing exactly where he was going

He ended up someplace but didn't know where he was

He returned home to give a full report, most of which was wrong

He did it all in taxpayer money


----------



## Tugboater78

I dont celebrate it, it was the beginning of the end of most of my ancestors! Even if it was Lief who found it first. We will probably end up with a Obama day for all the great things he is doing for our country, like paid vacations for all the ablebodied americans who refuse to work.

Anywho

Testfit:


----------



## Pezking7p

> Reminds me too much of the political machine-those who take credit are most generally not the ones who made the actual discovery or did any work, they just proclaimed it the loudest and in the most areas.
> 
> - JayT


Thomas Edison is credited with inventing the light bulb, but really what he did was invent the science factory. He was a manager of inventors.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Tug. Is the top just resting on the bolts of the frame?


----------



## Tugboater78

Havent figured that part out Todd. Atm its an extrwmely tight friction fit. I am tossing around a couple ideas. Pocket screwing to frame, some ledgers underneath perhaps. Got some fine tuning with the frame connections to do still back right corner drops off almost a 1/4 inch. Gonna waller out the holes a bit to give some play then figure out the rest.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am still blowing Tijuana dirt and dust out of my nose.

Demo was credited with being hetro in college but we all know the reality of that now.


----------



## walden

> Had not one, but TWO dreams last night where a mountain lion was on the roof and I was certain it was stalking me. Thanks, Walden.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Hahaha! Glad I could help!


----------



## Airframer

> I am still blowing dudes in Tijuana.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


^ Fixed..


----------



## chrisstef

That Mexican booger sugar aint as good as it used to be huh Tony.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry, you guys are totally reminding me of this scene today…..


----------



## ToddJB

For Pez:










For the Columbus haters:










Edit: how do you embed youtube vids?

Double Edit: I figured out a way to do it, but it seems much more convoluted than how the rest of ya'll do it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're welcome for the ammo.

Here you go Todd:

#1 Select "share".

#2 Select "embed".

#3 Check "Use old embed code".

#4 Copy entire link then paste in your reply.

#5 Profit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Havent figured that part out Todd. Atm its an extrwmely tight friction fit. I am tossing around a couple ideas. Pocket screwing to frame, some ledgers underneath perhaps. Got some fine tuning with the frame connections to do still back right corner drops off almost a 1/4 inch. Gonna waller out the holes a bit to give some play then figure out the rest.
> 
> - Tugboater78


I drilled from the underside with a forstner bit….to meet the bolt holes. Forstner bit gave room for nut and washer. Make sense?


----------



## ToddJB

Hmmm… Thanks Tony, that's what I did, just seemed clunky. I thought there was an easier way.


----------



## ToddJB

> Havent figured that part out Todd. Atm its an extrwmely tight friction fit. I am tossing around a couple ideas. Pocket screwing to frame, some ledgers underneath perhaps. Got some fine tuning with the frame connections to do still back right corner drops off almost a 1/4 inch. Gonna waller out the holes a bit to give some play then figure out the rest.
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> I drilled from the underside with a forstner bit….to meet the bolt holes. Forstner bit gave room for nut and washer. Make sense?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Like this, Red? It's how my stretchers attach to my legs on my bench.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey 7', does that hat ^ make my ass look fat?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup, like that Todd. I used the hole already in my fence rails….countersunk allen bolts.


----------



## ToddJB

If he was going to go that route he would need to double up his ply, because currently its sitting his nuts, like 7.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah I have only one layer of 3/4 ply atm. Was just thinking I may just run screws from the outside frame into the edge of ply, not pretty but does it really need to be? Hah

The frame is of 3/4 oak and 2" tall

The bolts to the cast top I had to make recesses for the bolt/nuts but the rail bolts sit lower than the ply.


----------



## ToddJB

If you're not considering adding a router plate then it doesn't need support a ton of weight. You could just add a lip 3/4" lip to the inside of the frame and then a cross member in the middle, then glue it up.


----------



## 7Footer

No it doesn't make your ass look fat Tony… But 1997 called and said thanks for keeping the bucket hat alive.










Sitting my nuts?-Hitting or sitting on?

Reminds me of a text Stef sent me a few months ago…. Can't unsee.


----------



## ToddJB

I had one in 1997 that had a hidden zipper under the band that you could totally remove the top of it - ya know, to show your frosted tips.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA a graph even. Dude I am bald, after about 3 hours in the sun I throw anything on my head to keep the sun off. Nothing about cute in the equation, but thanks for the tip on fashion.

"Now let me see, I am volunteering to haul trashcan after trashcan loaded with all types of vileness from the bottom of the valley up to the top…. will this hat make me look cute while I am doing it?" .... Efffing 7' <blink>

That text ( "look at my …") was sent to me by Hog, I share your mental scarring.


----------



## Tugboater78

At the moment no plans for a router, though I wish I could. The position in the shop for saw would make it hard to make it useful.

Rear rail









Saw side


----------



## 7Footer

LOOK! Lol.

The graph wasn't my doing, just remembered seeing it a while back. Now you're gonna make me feel guilty because you were volunteering and helping to clean up the Earth, you s.o.b. Speaking of asses - here's a facebook page that everyone should like, guaranteed to brighten up your timeline.

The hidden zipper, nice!


----------



## chrisstef

A standing ovation for making a graph 7. That's the funniest damn thing ive seen in a minute lol.

EDIT - gratitude redacted.

Tony, I think you should go on a hat-venture. Safari hats, baseball hats, trucker hats, an amish bonnet even.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Put a possible NSFW near your link 7' ... I just got a gasp/giggle from a passing fellow inmate, (they don't squat in Japan, wtf?), but nice facebook page none the less.

Noted Demo.


----------



## 7Footer

My bad, I forget because there's no HR dept. at my work, I'm closest thing there is to HR, and I am far from it.. I didn't think there were and NSFW pages on facebook… You should suggest that your co-workers like that page, sounds like they could use it. ;-), and it would make you rubberneck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was joking 7' ... you are absolutely right, they need it.


----------



## August

Hi all been away on some repo 
I'll be sending this out tomorrow sorry for the delay


----------



## SASmith

August has been busy.


----------



## Tugboater78

Awesome August, looking forward to some shiny brass in the shop.

Right wing installed: quick BLO finish.









Left wing was a slapup some time back, will get same treatment at some point with router install (if I can figure out how)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Stef….this dumbass work for you?


----------



## walden

Red - Frisbee golf cop got busted by his department for that traffic stop. Cnet just wrote an article about it. His chief called the line of questioning "stupid". Finally, some common sense comes out of it…

Here's the link: http://www.cnet.com/news/this-is-why-people-use-phones-to-film-police/


----------



## KelvinGrove

Friend of mine sent me this picture from "back home". Made me think of BRK.


----------



## Airframer

Wow Tim! That looks almost exactly like the Reds engine as seen here in his latest commercial spot..


----------



## KelvinGrove

DANG!!! Who would a' thunk it?


----------



## walden

Woodworking question - anyone have a brand of burnisher they prefer for sharpening card scrapers? I have the Crown HSS version and it seems to be softer than the card scrapers. I was thinking of buying the Lie Nielsen because it is made of carbide steel.


----------



## CL810

Walden, I like the Arno burnisher.


----------



## ToddJB

I have the Two Cherries one. Steel is good but the finish on the handles is something to be desired.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/two-cherries-round-burnisher.aspx


----------



## ToddJB

> Hi all been away on some repo
> I ll be sending this out tomorrow sorry for the delay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Ew ew. I hope I'm on that list.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well I got here in time for the Indigenous People celebration and decided to do what the natives do



















All I know about Columbus - Seven passengers set sail that day for a three hour tour.


----------



## August

I got you Todd
LOl
Sorry this job just became busy all of of a sudden 
Tomorrow is my my only day and then driving to Missouri Wednesday for a repo again


----------



## TheFridge

> Woodworking question - anyone have a brand of burnisher they prefer for sharpening card scrapers? I have the Crown HSS version and it seems to be softer than the card scrapers. I was thinking of buying the Lie Nielsen because it is made of carbide steel.
> 
> - walden


I got one from lee valley. Small lil thing but it works.

August, are we gonna see you on "airplane repo"?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Doing a damage report this AM…have a look at the top picture in this report. How would you like to have that flying at you in a wind storm? And where is the rest of it??

http://www.wlky.com/weather/storm-damage-in-louisiana-and-arkansas/29092604


----------



## walden

So August does amazing work in metal, has super nice tools, knows how to romance the ladies and does repo work…does that make him "Repo Suave"? 

Tim - That blade coming at you in a storm would be like something out of a horror movie. I wonder if it was someones lawn art. (That is about the only place I see those big circular blades these days.)

Thanks for the tips on the burnishers guys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, you guys are bustin on ol' Red while he's out saving the railroad on "Dances with Wolves" Day.

Tim- I wish my job was romantic as that pic.

Eric- The Thomas the Train thing was below the belt. Hurt my feelers….I'm back to not talking to you.

Walden- I've got the Arno as well. No complaints. However, they have raised the price on that little bugger. Be tempting to try the Hock/blue spruce for a few bucks more. Was is it with crown tools, I don't think I've had one thing of theirs worth a darn.


----------



## August

Walden I like that LOL

Anyway it's done guys the only thing I will not do is polish it if you guys have a lathe then you can shin this till fly slides of it.
Shish kabobs anyone?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim- I wish my job was romantic as that pic.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Who knows…maybe some day. Cass is an interesting place. The firemen are, for the most part, defensive linemen from WVU. They work through the summer tourist season shoveling 2 1/2 tons of coal for the trip to the top of the mountain and 1/2 ton down. The engineers have all been there for years. The are first class machinists and do all of their own maintenance there in the round house.

Still, here we are in the 21'st century damn near supersonic jet plane age and kids still stand by the tracks doing the fist pump to get you to blow your horn….can't be all bad.


----------



## woodcox

http://www.garrettwade.com/universal-sharpener/p/02N04.01/
I saw the Arno burnisher for less there. I have a two cherries burnisher that's ok.


----------



## 7Footer

I see how it is Repo Suave, Red gets the special treatment and gets his brass polished….. hahaha, just kidding! August has brass….. Do you carry any of your arsenal when you go out and repo? What kind of stuff are you repo-ing?

This kinda crap really pisses the sh!it out of me, I do have longer than average arms, but I can reach the garbage can while simultaneously growing a tail….. I mean the effin' recycle bin is about 6 feet away outside the door of the baneiro, and if you're too lazy to recycle it, there is a garbage in the room. So you take the time to remove one of the rolls of TP off of the holder and stick the cardboard in between the two but are two lazy to throw it away? Fuggin aircraft mechanics & truckdrivers, I tell ya!


----------



## ToddJB

I'm stoked, August. They look great.

7, the angle of this shot confuses me. What exactly were you doing to get your head at the level?


----------



## 7Footer

I was using my go go gadget arms to get the cardboard in the shot while giving birth to some blind black (brown) baby seals, as Stef would put it.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not buying it. You were licking the inside of the bowl you filthy animal.


----------



## chrisstef

People that do that kinda stuff make me cranky too 7. Theres a craphouse bandit somewhere in our office that leaves the empty tp rolls in the magazine rack. I bet this was the same bandit that was leaving muffin loafs in the bowl a few years back. No paper in the bowl and a no flusher.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh lord, man the visual Todd just left me about made me sick, if you saw how worked over our toilet gets….. We actually have a men's and women's bathroom, but there are no women that work here, so both of them just get destroyed every day.

Yeah leaving a loaf, flax seeds and all, is even worse… Stuffing them in the magazine rack, ugh!

I'm all jacked up this morning because I had a energy drink at the gym and then a triple shot coffee.


----------



## chrisstef

Are you sure theyre flax seeds and not sunflower seeds 7? I bet you taste em. Ohh look, corn! Nom, nom, nom. Todd was right.


----------



## 7Footer

I don't care what they are, I love fiber!


----------



## Airframer

Quit your bitchin' 7. That there is a carefully engineered biologic deterrent system for the toilet paper rolls. It is designed to allow proper distance from the floor to the ******************** paper so the splash back from missing doesn't contaminate the rolls. Only an aircraft mechanic would be smart enough to see the benefit in that I guess. Gotta think Ebola now ya' know!


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno guys, I question the whole tower of TP fixture in its entirety. There's a lot wrong with it aside from straying from the standard wall hung dispenser. You peel it off sideways? Multiple rolls open at once? Tipping potential?


----------



## john2005

It's unorthodox really


----------



## 7Footer

Lol. The tower is the auxiliary storage, there is a regular standing magazine holder / 2-roll dispenser right next to it. Lazy phucks, people leave empty rolls all the time, but this is the first time someone has actually moved the empty roll to the other holder….. And I even checked to see if the empty roll fell out of a new roll or something, nope!


----------



## chrisstef

Id have a very tough time concentrating while on the can with that set up there 7. Im talking dingleberrys, cliffhangers, and early pinches galore due to lack of poo concentration. Id be sitting there wondering, guessing, and analyzing which roll im going after. With 4 open rolls id be tempted to even them all out like my OCD tells me to do with ice cream after my wife goes excavating in it for chunkers. The extended reach may also cause toilet to cheek separation in which the rules clearly state that one cheek must be in contact with the seat at all times until the session is over. Ive heard of serious bathroom injuries caused by over reaching. Trust me, you don't ever wanna walk in on someone face down, ass up, pants around the ankles in a pool of blood suffering from a broken nose …. unless your hog. Then youd destroy the injured. Sexually.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaha! Only 2 open rolls though, the auxiliary holder was there before the magazine rack thing until the old wall mount holder broke off the wall and we bought the standing one with the mag holder. That's why I'm so perplexed at what the hell someone was thinking… but even with having a 2 roll holder, people are still too lazy to refill it so we kept using aux. tower.


----------



## August

Yeah men 
My block plane is on its way yeah?


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love that there is debate going on over the "openness" of a roll; is it open once it leaves its outer covering or once it is placed in the designated use spot (in this case the mag rack)? Does Demo consider them an open roll if they are tucked under the sink? Will he feel compelled to use one of the sink "opens" instead of the one on the rack in that case?


----------



## duckmilk

Whatcha buyin August?


----------



## AnthonyReed

August, charge your phone.


----------



## chrisstef

That deed should not go un punished 7. Here's what ya do. Grab a roll off the aux rack and stick it in your desk. This will become your very own roll. Hide any further stashes of TP somewhere but leaving the 3 existing rolls in the bathroom. Then go into the shop or your top desk drawer and find a razor blade. Make sure its good and sharp. Now leisurely enter the commode with the razor. Make cuts at all the perforations of all the rolls. about a 1/2" deep all the way around, on all 3 remaining rolls. You will most certainly hear the frustrations of the bathroom bandit, along with everyone else. The true culprit will be the guy that has gone through all 3 rolls in an attempt to find unrollable roll of paper. I call this move "Hollywood Squares"


----------



## chrisstef

I consider open out of its packaging. It doesn't matter if its been untethered from its glue strip or not. For further clarification it doesn't really matter to me if its in or out of its package. Ill wipe with a sock if forced to but there are some germophobes out there that would consider an "open" roll unsanitary and evil.


----------



## ToddJB

I define it as open whence the first layer has been fully removed from the glued second layer and the paper can be dependence freely without the restrictive bindings of it's oppressive constrictor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am in accord with the pirate; roll is closed until unfettered.

As for the germaphobes they need to buy a bidet.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl, Hollywood Squares, good stuff, I'm seriously going to consider that - the biggest drawback is that my Pops is the master crapsman, he blows that thing up at least 2x/day, sometimes 3, and you can hear it all the way down the hall, he would freak. I'd have to carefully plan it like right after he gets done pushing one out.

For the record, I am not a fan of my 'unfettered' TP rolls being exposed to all of the nastiness in open air of the bathroom, but it is what it is. Tony you have an impressive vocabulary. Maybe I'll order some of those One Wipe Charlies, lol.


----------



## August

Duckmill
LN blcok plane.

Anthony how's this?









LOL
Damn Iphone eats battery


----------



## AnthonyReed

The depth of Demo's demented creativity is awe inspiring.

"For the record, I am not a fan of my 'unfettered' TP rolls being exposed to all of the nastiness in open air of the bathroom…" - Just shower often, you'll be okay.

"Tony you have an impressive vocabulary." - Thanks. I read a lot of Hustler. Beaver Hunt is deep, thoughtful prose.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whew! Thanks August.


----------



## August

Hey all all of the hammer heads is shipping via ups.
When my worker sends them I'll email you guys tracking.

And for some odd reason I ended up with one extra??? I don't know if I counted wrong ( I know I can't count) but that's besides the point.
I hope I did not forget someone?
My order list was 
2 for one guy 
And 3 for another guy 
And 1 for one guy 
2 for another guy
And especial style hammer for another guy.
Anyway let me know if I made a mistake


----------



## ToddJB

Well if this one guy gets two then you calculated him correctly.


----------



## August

> Well if this one guy gets two then you calculated him correctly.
> 
> - ToddJB


Lol
Your funny men


----------



## chrisstef

Don't think pops would much appreciate that one 7? At the risk of a butt whoopin, it would make it all that much funnier in my opinion. Id have a very tough time holding back. There has got to be nothing more frustrating then pulling TP off one square at a time. Cant you just picture him sitting there holding a handful of single ass napkins.

So I like to send odd message to my wife during the day. I just sent her a two line text "butt sniffer". Her response was: "I read that until you have children, the thought of sticking your nose to a persons ass to see if it stinks is a very odd and disturbing thing. After children, its a completely normal daily activity. So I guess, yup, im a butt sniffer."


----------



## AnthonyReed

There is art in random.


----------



## August

Well got my truck and trailer ready for tomorrow
It's raining here northern Chicago


----------



## jmartel

How much are you charging for the mallet heads, August? If you end up with an extra one, maybe I'll pick it up.


----------



## August

> How much are you charging for the mallet heads, August? If you end up with an extra one, maybe I ll pick it up.
> 
> - jmartel


Oh men it's very expensive very expensive 
It will cost you shipping?


----------



## walden

7 - Here you go…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridge-City-Tool-AS-14-Adjustable-Try-Square-/331344977992?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d25b32048


----------



## walden

> Well got my truck and trailer ready for tomorrow
> It s raining here northern Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


What are you repo'in?


----------



## 7Footer

> There has got to be nothing more frustrating then pulling TP off one square at a time. Cant you just picture him sitting there holding a handful of single ass napkins.
> - chrisstef


I literally almost spit water all over my computer when I read that.
Have you done this before? Can you verify that it wont just fall off of the roll, the super sharp razor prevents that from happening? ....Yeah it probably would be worth it, not so much in fear of an ass whooping, but just having to listen to him bitch and complain about it all day is enough. Him and a couple of the guys here get on political rants they they'll sit up here for 1 good hour just going on and on. Video of it would be even better

August is the pimp of repo men!

Before BYO got super in to running, dropped a bunch of LB's and became domesticated, his stage name was Scuzz Twittly





Edit: Thanks Walden, that is a great looking square!


----------



## August

Shane 
Some kinda industrial sewing machine


----------



## ToddJB

That must be one big sewing machine.


----------



## jmartel

Well, August, put me down for next in line for if you end up with the extra one. I don't have a lathe for the handle, but I'll figure something out with a rasp and the bandsaw.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant verify tgat itll work 7 but i must have read it somewhere. Ill sacrifice a roll tonight and check it out. Hook wifey up if i can.


----------



## August

Todd looks like this









Jmartel ok I'll have my guys ship it out for you tomorrow 
Email me shippin info.
I too don't have a handle
But Sassmith is making me a speacial handle for a different style mallet
And big red is making me one
There a lot of guys here can turn one for you???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Speakin of dem mallets…..









-








-
Chakte vega lookin good.

Arlen and I couldn't get our timing down….so I just winged it. Not bad for my first turning attempt in 20 years.


----------



## August

> Speakin of dem mallets…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> Chakte vega lookin good.
> 
> Arlen and I couldn t get our timing down….so I just winged it. Not bad for my first turning attempt in 20 years.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Damn Red your a bad man nice


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Auggie, if you like that one I'll send it your way. Otherwise, I'm gonna try another wood or two if you wanna see those.


----------



## August

Lol I'll take what I can 
What ever you have is good for me

Oh by the way that ka for suggesting this mallet if wasn't for you I won't have this

And next item I'm working on is a tiny hammer for plane adjustment hammer


----------



## August

I've been making this brass hammer for sometime now not for wood working but my gun smithing tool
Anyway my wood handle is not nice at all but it gets the job done.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, maybe I should send you that one. Your mallets are ugly. lawl.


----------



## 7Footer

> And next item I m working on is a tiny hammer for plane adjustment hammer
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Very nice!

I'd be happy to turn you a handle as well if you want an extra August…. Red can probably still turn a better one than me even if he hasn't used a lathe in years, but mine will be decent!

Red - Are you going to put a pin through the side of little tiny hole too?


----------



## August

Damn Red talking big words 
Yeah I'll take that.
FYI I use to all I use a 1/4 drill bit so menards or lowes have 36" lenght brass rods 1/4 use that and just doing knurling or just hit with a hammer so it will be tight on the hole???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- Ya, I was planning on wedging it (like Barron) and pinning it with brass rod.

August- I do have some 1/4" rod from menards. I'm guessing I don't need to send you a pin


----------



## August

Well red hmmm I have to think about that??!
Pin ???


----------



## Tugboater78

Starting to look like a workable bench.. lol









Got bit/stung by this guy today, on the neck. Now my neck is swollen and got bumps all over and putting off some heat..


----------



## bhog

The hell is that? ^


----------



## 7Footer

Tug - Kill it with fire! Dood what is that thing.


----------



## August

That thing is itchy if it gets on your skin


----------



## August

> Starting to look like a workable bench.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tugboater78


Love the set up bud nice handplanes


----------



## 7Footer

Yuck. Did that thing divebomb from the rafters onto your neck? Google says it's a White Marked Tussock Moth Caterpillar.


----------



## walden

> Yuck. Did that thing divebomb from the rafters onto your neck? Google says it s a White Marked Tussock Moth Caterpillar.
> 
> - 7Footer


Correction: SABERTOOTH White Marked Tussock Moth Caterpillar. Haha.


----------



## Tugboater78

It musta fell from rafters cause I was standing in middle of shop and felt it.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, nice chode.

Tug, what the f?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> It musta fell from rafters cause I was standing in middle of shop and felt it.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Clumsey little bastard anyway….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Well red hmmm I have to think about that??!
> Pin ???
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


The 1/4" brass pin that goes into the side of the mallet head.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Also, I guess I'm not the only one who bought an LN today. I thought I lowballed a no 112….but I got it, for 64 cents below my max bid. It was meant to be.


----------



## Pezking7p

I know this is 50 posts back, but seriously my wife has never thrown away an empty TP roll as long as we've lived together. One time I let her pile up 4 empties just to see how far it would go. She finally asked me if I was ever going to throw away any rolls, lol.


----------



## August

> Well red hmmm I have to think about that??!
> Pin ???
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> The 1/4" brass pin that goes into the side of the mallet head.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I'm messing with you Red
I have pins


----------



## Pezking7p

I think the saber tooth caterpillar is going to haunt my dreams tonight. Did I mention last night it was a rattlesnake that chased me? And my legs were caught up somehow and I could run fast. I guess I'm worked up about something.


----------



## August

Oh hey Red you suck on 112


----------



## chrisstef

Women be usin some toilet paper too.



> I know this is 50 posts back, but seriously my wife has never thrown away an empty TP roll as long as we ve lived together. One time I let her pile up 4 empties just to see how far it would go. She finally asked me if I was ever going to throw away any rolls, lol.
> 
> - Pezking7p


----------



## GregInMaryland

And to think, yesterday was National Chocolate Covered Insect Day


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I m messing with you Red
> I have pins
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Ya, it's tough to pick up sarcasm on the webz.

Here's the other one from the same chunk. These go pretty quick.


----------



## CL810

> I do have a 1/4" rod from menards.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Say whhhhaaaaatttt???


----------



## August

Oh Red your big man with big heart LOL

Cl I knew I f….n forgot something 
Ok when I get back Friday I'll send some.
You have menards by you?

That does look sexy Red
That will goo good on my collection of hammers


----------



## Pezking7p

Signed up for fine woodworking online to watch their videos…but the videos don't load fast enough to stream! Seems like a silly way to hook people on your pay site.

Red those handles are looking sick. Mallets heads are looking awesome as well, august. I hope they don't sew you up when you try to repo the sewing machine.


----------



## August

Well good morning to all this is my task for today


----------



## chrisstef

That's gonna require a BIG cup of coffee ^


----------



## summerfi

August's day:










My day:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe. Good one Bob.

Man, TVs have gotta be the only thing that have went way down in price in the past 20 years. A 32" cost about 200 bones. I paid like $800 for one when I got out of college.

Btw, Easy Wood carbide tools for the lathe are the shizzle.


----------



## August

> That s gonna require a BIG cup of coffee ^
> 
> - chrisstef
> </blockquotey>
> 
> 
> 
> That s gonna require a BIG cup of coffee ^
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir
Click to expand...


----------



## August

> August s day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - summerfi


Haha


----------



## chrisstef

And snackies too. Looks like youre well covered August. Good luck brother.


----------



## ToddJB

Enjoy the drive, Auggie

Red, people rave about Cap'n Eddie's tools for price and quality.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Enjoy the drive, Auggie
> 
> Red, people rave about Cap n Eddie s tools for price and quality.
> 
> - ToddJB


Nice. I bookmarked that for when I need more cutters. Buying those heads and turning your own handles would be the cost-effective way to get into carbide turning. I got two of those easy wood tools in my swap with Arlin. I'm gonna buy one more now. You can do most everything with the main 3 of those carbide tools.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. A lot of dudes just buy his cutters and make their own bars and handles. The bars aren't rocket science.


----------



## ToddJB

Demo, what's the word on electrical?


----------



## AnthonyReed

The silence is deafening.


----------



## chrisstef

Still waiting for dude to come by and take a look at it and get me a price but ive been doing a good bit of thinking on it lately trying to determine what I want and where. Most likely ill just run wall mounted conduit 42" off the ground with outlets every 4-5'. There's a couple locations where I plan on building walls so I may just have him coil up some wire and hang it for future considerations.

This week is honey-do week so with any luck ill get to work on the electrical next week. Then its on to machinery set-up and calibration.


----------



## ToddJB

Do you intend on running only 110 or will you throw some 220 in there?


----------



## chrisstef

At least 1 - 220v receptacle for the tablesaw and depending on the costs I may run another for the DC. Its a pretty long run for where I plan on putting the DC, say 80' away from the panel. Its also going to depend on how sparky plans on getting the juice. If its off a new subpanel ill run 2 - 220v if hes going to use micro breakers on the existing panel ill probably stick with 1.


----------



## ToddJB

You can tether 220 like 110. So once it gets to the basement you can add more as long as you don't over load your breaker. And I believe a motor set up to 220 typically draws less amps than 110, so you should be fine to run the TS and DC on one breaker.


----------



## chrisstef

Good to know Todd. Im so electrically retarded that its hard for me to vision it all in my head but when sparky does come to wire ill be sure to pay plenty of attention so in the future I can do some of this stuff myself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^^You sound pretty knowledgeable for a pirate. Lots of opportunity to read I suppose…


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

> ^You sound pretty knowledgeable for a pirate. Lots of opportunity to read I suppose…
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Them seas be ah lonely mistress.


----------



## ToddJB

> Good to know Todd. Im so electrically retarded that its hard for me to vision it all in my head but when sparky does come to wire ill be sure to pay plenty of attention so in the future I can do some of this stuff myself.
> 
> - chrisstef


The Home Depot electrical book is actually really good. I pretty much rewired my whole house and garage off of it.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't google gay red haired pirate.

Ill def check that book out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL!


----------



## CL810

Thanks August!!


----------



## duckmilk

> ^^You sound pretty knowledgeable for a pirate. Lots of opportunity to read I suppose…
> 
> - AnthonyReed


While he's waiting for his bench to build itself


----------



## 7Footer

Wow, Cap'n Eddie has some pretty good deals, thanks for the link, and thanks Red, those easy start tools are reasonable… I've wanted to try some carbide tools but they are always so dang expensive. Have you had to sharpen the carbide yet Red?

Todd do you know what a Pirate's favorite letter is?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Duck, sorry my double "^^" was to indicate I was commenting on the post two above me; I did not mean to cause confusion. To be clear Todd is the pirate, Demo is the huffer and 7' is the fluffer.


----------



## Tugboater78

Electrical is easy demo.. my whole house has fresh new wiring. Hit a roadblock on financial situation and time so shop is gonna stay on extension cord for a bit longer. I will install the sub and run some circuits until I can afford the 150" of 2/2/2 wire and conduit, and dig a trench, through massive tree roots.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB

> Todd do you know what a Pirate s favorite letter is?
> 
> - 7Footer


Yes.


----------



## Tugboater78

> - AnthonyReed


Normally that would be my go to, but as a recent back surgery patient, I am not especially looking forward to such work. My nephews are embedded in thier video games to hire them out. Got a friend who has a trencher, need to call them up.


----------



## 7Footer

> Todd do you know what a Pirate s favorite letter is?
> - 7Footer
> 
> Yes.
> - ToddJB


Not in the mood today? U mad bro?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't throw weak-sauce then ask if he is mad…. fugging cheater.


----------



## chrisstef

lol ^

definitely weak sauce. We expect more out of you 7. 2 laps.


----------



## 7Footer

Whatever yo that's a funny joke. And don't even talk about weak sauce with me Mr. Bucket Hat.

How about this:
You know why Mexican's don't BBQ?

Because the beans fall through the grill!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fashion is your strong suit, I am realizing.


----------



## chrisstef

The only pirate joke that gave me a giggle was this:

So a pirate walk into a bar with a ships steering wheel attached to his crotch. He sits down and asks the bartender for a drink. He gets his drink and the bartender asks, "So whats up with the wheel attached to your crotch?". The pirate responds "Arrgh. I don't know, but its drivin me nuts."


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^These posts are going way over my head.

Adventures in getting rid of our last picture tube tv. It's still one of those flat glass screens and it's HD, so I hauled it to the goodwill. Big sign on the door "we only accept flat screen tvs." Man, non-profits gettin snooty up in here.

And the town recycling center wants $50 to recycle a tv. Uh no.


----------



## chrisstef

No local e-cycling places around you Rojo? We've got one that rents space in our warehouse that'll take stuff for free. Apparently theres little bits of gold and platinum in there that they pick out. Funny they call them recycling though, they just put all the plastic in a dumpster.

I peeked into your towns dept of environmental protection and found this :

http://www.councilbluffs-ia.gov/index.aspx?nid=549


----------



## 7Footer

Dang man, Goodwill only taking flat screens? $50 to recycle, wow! Craigslist it for free dude, last weekend I got rid of a ton of stuff, and everything that was large enough that I didn't want to move I put it on CL for free, was gone within a few hours (including 2 tube tv's, one I got when I was in 8th grade).

Not bad Stef, but not much better than the favorite letter joke, plus everyone's heard that one too. Fuggin haters.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Stef, that's our recycling place. Evidently it'll cost me $33. The darn lady at the gate told me wrong. I'll just give it away or pitch it.

Sure was a nice Sony Vega back in the day. Bought it with my ps2. I was a regular ol' pimp in mom's basement.


----------



## August

Checking in
400 miles from Chicago

Your welcome CL


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd do you know what a Pirate s favorite letter is?
> - 7Footer
> 
> Yes.
> - ToddJB
> 
> U mad bro?
> 
> - 7Footer


Nope. I just thought that shutting down your joke would be more funny than the joke itself. I win.


----------



## walden

Go August go!

Red - Worst case bury the tv in the back yard! Hahaha


----------



## 7Footer

Well played Todd. Gingers don't have souls.


----------



## jmartel

Take it to an outdoor gun range and blow it up. That's what we used to do with unwanted stuff at school. Got bored and a friend was gone for the weekend, so we took his desk chair, shot it full of holes, and put it back in his room. Shotguns do some nice damage to cheap particleboard furniture.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ...Fuggin haters.
> 
> - 7Footer


 You're awesome 7', don't let Todd keep you down. Tell him how his shirt and socks don't match.


----------



## ToddJB

I may or may not have dropped off a tube TV at Goodwill after hours, knowing they didn't accept them.

My thoughts: they have to have an agreement with the electronics recycling place, if not, they'll trash it. And if they trash it they have the massive trash compactor/dumpster thing. If I trash it, it's going none compacted to the landfill. This is after a week of it being on CL for free with no takers


----------



## Tugboater78

Goodwill won't take them cause people won't buy the tube tv's anymore.. it's people's attitudes.. of course I'm the same way I won't buy one of those bulky bass turds again.


----------



## 7Footer

lol. The bucket hat thing really got to you. Fashion isn't my thing, just trying to help a brutha out!


----------



## ToddJB

> ...Fuggin haters.
> 
> - 7Footer
> You re awesome 7 , don t let Todd keep you down. Tell him how his shirt and socks don t match.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


False. My socks match everything


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heh… come on, it's funny. I don't give a crap about it and thanks for lookin' out for me. I got nothing but love for ya 7.


----------



## ToddJB

Hey 7, what's a pirate's favorite letter?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love. This. Place.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap Todd did this socks come with an automatic seat on the LGBT board of directors? Do your cubicle neighbors a favor and put your Uggs back on.

Arrrgh- yle.


----------



## ToddJB

> Holy crap Todd did this socks come with an automatic seat on the LGBT board of directors?
> 
> Arrrgh- yle.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yes. But once they saw my black uggs the quietly dismissed me.


----------



## ToddJB

> Arrrgh- yle.
> 
> - chrisstef


Apropos, Sir, apropos.


----------



## 7Footer

> Holy crap Todd did this socks come with an automatic seat on the LGBT board of directors?
> 
> Arrrgh- yle.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Yes. But once they saw my black uggs the quietly dismissed me.
> 
> - ToddJB


But then they saw your Subaru and you were reinstated.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - I asked you a question. I can't lob it over the plate any slower.


----------



## 7Footer

Lookatchu, trying to flip the script on me, asking questions you know the answer to…..

Trying . Not . To . Give . In …..


----------



## Airframer

^Ghay…


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

Not flipping anything. Just letting you tell your joke that I ruined for you earlier. Others should not be deprived because I was being flippant.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh jesus christ. fine.

*You be thinkin' it be the R, but its the C they love.*


----------



## ToddJB

See. Wasn't that worth it?


----------



## August

That's t I'm canceling my XM radio this is is better


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heather had to take little buddy in for an MRI today. I'm gettin all kinds of stuff done.

Just for goofs I timed how long it takes me to make 3 locking rabbet drawers out of baltic birch. Right about an hour.

Not bad for a goofy lookin ginger.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This one time I was going to clock how long it would take me to….. Well anyways, she kept asking what the stopwatch was for and breaking my concentration.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Red.

Joints, not the MRI.

How's the dude feeling?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol T. You dirty dog.

Todd- He's doing just fine (other than the wicked farts). The MRI is just to make sure the meds are workin how they're hopin.

I don't even have a clock in my shop…..but now I have one of these….









Oh yes I did.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T.

Shop fish. I like it. Is it the meds givin him the wicked farts? Beef stew or pulled pork nachos does it for me.


----------



## ToddJB

I sure hope that Billy Bass' batteries are dead.

Do wicked farts come from the meds or is he on a stringent boiled egg diet?


----------



## ToddJB

^ Ha, Dang, Stef beat me (yep)


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Lol T. You dirty dog.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I was talking about braiding hair, you degenerate.

I am assuming that the bass was a gift.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I snagged the Billy Bass when we were going through my Great Uncles estate. There were several of those in my Dad's side of the fam growing up. Makes me smile.

I think the barium for the MRI gave Dawson the farts. Lethal.

Told the girls to start on the leaves while I was making my last post…..here's what I found.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Perfect.


----------



## chrisstef

Please tell me theyre using your dust collector.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, that's the problem. Lol

"Uh girls, that's a dust collector."

"Whaaat? Leaves are dusty."


----------



## ToddJB

Hard to argue with that logic.


----------



## August

Job done 
1 more stop
All fuel up


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. What the heck? Does your truck have 6 tanks?


----------



## ToddJB

A coworker has been out for about a month. She gets back tomorrow. We wanted to get her something nice.


----------



## August

> Ha. What the heck? Does your truck have 6 tanks?
> 
> - ToddJB












I bet my 6 year old will love to open those


----------



## JayT

^^ You ingrates!

Any considerate person knows that when you wrap gifts, you top it off with bows or ribbons.


----------



## ToddJB

We forgot the bow, but in there somewhere is a super creepy porcelain hand.


----------



## August

> I snagged the Billy Bass when we were going through my Great Uncles estate. There were several of those in my Dad s side of the fam growing up. Makes me smile.
> 
> I think the barium for the MRI gave Dawson the farts. Lethal.
> 
> Told the girls to start on the leaves while I was making my last post…..here s what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red are you paying your kids?
Because I know Christmas is around the corner


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I may or may not have dropped off a tube TV at Goodwill after hours, knowing they didn t accept them.
> 
> - ToddJB


Good for you, I don't deal with those snake-in-the-grass-bastards. The pretend to be a charity, pay their people 25 cents an hour or some crap while they are "training them" sell your old stuff at a profit while never having to pay for it, and pay their CEO a million plus.


----------



## jmartel

In light of today's news about a second nurse contracting it…


----------



## 7Footer

Saw this bumper sticker on a lifted older suburban with a 454 decal on the hood on my way home from work… I lol'd.


----------



## August

> Saw this bumper sticker on a lifted older suburban with a 454 decal on the hood on my way home from work… I lol d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 7Footer


Lol
But this is my favorite in Colorado
Restaurant


----------



## TheFridge

> I know this is 50 posts back, but seriously my wife has never thrown away an empty TP roll as long as we ve lived together. One time I let her pile up 4 empties just to see how far it would go. She finally asked me if I was ever going to throw away any rolls, lol.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Effing women. Wish it was legal to reinstituted the rule of thumb sometimes.

I swear that woman has never filled a nice tray in her life.


----------



## TheFridge

> Good to know Todd. Im so electrically retarded that its hard for me to vision it all in my head but when sparky does come to wire ill be sure to pay plenty of attention so in the future I can do some of this stuff myself.
> 
> - chrisstef


If you have the dude runs conduit, you can just have him set extra boxes in the run. If you don't use em you can just blank them off. And if he knows what he's doing he should leave a loop of wire in every box.

If you want to run any large tools on the same ckt, just add em up and if the amperage is less than 16A on a 20A ckt, and 12A on a 15A ckt, you're good to run them on the same ckt.

I vote for sub panel if you have the $. Plenty of room for expansion.


----------



## wseand

I am planning on a move to Shreveport in the next few months so my shop is all packed up and ready for the move. It's hard because I still need some of the tools and I have to dig through the rubble to find the ones I need. It maybe that I wont have much of a shop in the new place, right now it will probably just be part of a 2 car Garage if that. It might be I wont even have a shop, so I will have to do more fishing.. I have had a lot of other things I have wanted to do so it might be for the best. State of the shop, questionable. I will know in the next few days if it is going to happen or not.

Bill


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, don't forget that you'll want a separate circuit for your Bulgarian nipple shock torture device. I would think 220 to save on wire.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck on the potential move Bill. When I moved the last thing that I packed was my cordless drill and my mechanical hand tools (wrenches, rachets, sockets, etc). Youll carve out a shop no matter where ya go.

Pez - lol! Those Slavic nations really knew how to make ya scream. They don't make em like they used to.


----------



## Pezking7p

They have all that anger built up from a lifetime of pronouncing words without vowels. Who can blame them?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good luck on the move Bill. What ever happens, have fun!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ok..time to settle this once and for all!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speaking of ghay, has anyone else noticed that Demo's gag reflex is almost nonexistent?


----------



## Pezking7p

What if I saw two ninjas fighting? Ninja sympathizer?


----------



## Buckethead

I saw a dood with moobs.


----------



## chrisstef

and some flapjacks.

Tony lies. He's just trying to peek at my tonsils. My toggler functions and functions well id like to report.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang, I saw a breast or 2


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks august!

Now I gotta figure out how to turn me a handle!


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, I have to wait til tomorrow for my mallet heads.


----------



## 7Footer

Quiet 'round these parts today…..

Man I've got to get a new mitre saw, I'm done with my HF. Scared the crap out of myself last night. Had to make two quick cuts on a board of walnut, and some how the blade guard came in contact with the blade and just blew up, splattered $hit all over the walls and floor (must like Stef after a 7-eleven nacho boat), ripped the laser guide out, etc.. Worst part is I wasn't wearing safety glasses, which I almost always do but I figured 'oh it's just two quick cuts what could go wrong.' I did get lucky nothing bounced off the wall and hit my face with all the shrapnel though, and I vowed to put on glasses no matter what I'm doing from now on… I've wanted to a different one for quite some time, this model is before they started putting the locking positive stops in at the common angles, so it's always off just a enough to drive you crazy… I'd like to get by without one, but with all the work we do on our house it's pretty much a necessity.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are okay bud.


----------



## August

> Dang, I have to wait til tomorrow for my mallet heads.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd is it there yetttt
Lol


----------



## JayT

Scary episode, 7. Glad you didn't lose anything important. Like an eye ….. or your life.

You know hog would have been first in line to console your wife.


----------



## ShaneA

Hog is a peach of guy like that. Bless his heart.


----------



## 7Footer

Right… Hog loves "consoling" ..... Console & Destroy.

But yeah I immediately thought about losing my vision, super scary.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, but if you lost your vision you wouldn't need to worry about using eye protection when using the mitre saw anymore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd's right and Hog is super ghay so your wife is completely safe from him.


----------



## ToddJB

You should get this one replace your HF


----------



## woodcox

Dude was maybe 5'2". Yosemite Sam's dopelganger.


----------



## SASmith

I got some brass in the mail last night from august.
Take one on the handle.










I think it looks a little thick, but it fits my hand well.
What do you guys think?

I found a tiny crack as I was sanding, so on to take two.

I am even considering polishing the brass.

Thanks august


----------



## ToddJB

I like the lower part a lot, but maybe if you matched the taper on head it my slim the look down. If this is a throw away you could do it on this one first to see if you like it.


----------



## ToddJB

> Dude was maybe 5 2". Yosemite Sam s dopelganger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox


No stepsides? How'd he get in?


----------



## 7Footer

Yosemite Sam's doppelganger, lawl. I think there's a step hiding in there.

I'd love to have that Bosch SCMS Todd, not sure if thats the same one, but I know Hog has a Bosch and he made a frame for his wife's degree or something like that, mitres were effin clean. 6.5 c-notes is steep though.

Edit: Noted about the no vision / no worries factor.


----------



## jmartel

> I think it looks a little thick, but it fits my hand well.
> 
> - SASmith


That's what she said.


----------



## SASmith

Jmartel, I did expect someone to catch that.


----------



## 7Footer

Dude that axial glide saw is killer Todd, that is one bad-a saw.


----------



## ToddJB

It's just money, 7. Cancel your health insurance for a few months to save up.


----------



## 7Footer

True, and in a few years our currency will probably be worthless…
It's $100 more at Lowe's, if I could get them to match the Amazon price I might even do the no interest financing….


----------



## Pezking7p

> it looks a little thick, but it fits my hand well.
> 
> - SASmith


I'm sure you did plenty of test fits.

Edit: jmart beat me to the punch.


----------



## Pezking7p

Regarding scms, I wish I could adjust mine properly. I made one attempt to correct the fence and had to give up. Bolts were moving the fence around when I tightened them. Shame you have to spend so much to get a decent mitre saw.


----------



## Tugboater78

I need to find a lathe lol, found a chunk of some figured cherry that I reckon would make a decent handle.


----------



## August

SAS your welcome

Well I did not come with brass waiting for me
But a wreck 98 4Runner damn


----------



## chrisstef

Everyone all right am3?

Damn 7. Lucky.

Hate painting even in a new house.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I need to find a lathe lol, found a chunk of some figured cherry that I reckon would make a decent handle.
> 
> - Tugboater78


I hear ya Tug. When you get the room, they sure are fun. I rarely recommend HF power….anything. But that lathe I've got is a decent value. Same thing as the Jet 1236. I recently saw a coupon for my lathe for $219. That's a pretty good value. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's basketball coaching time around here again. I caused a ruckus but electing to keep coach the "B" (non tournament) team and keep Dawson with me. Dawson's health played a part…..but really, we need a break from the crazy Dad's who are trying to live their hoops dreams through their kids. Those guys wear me out.


----------



## Airframer

Could you describe the ruckus?


----------



## chrisstef

AF - big red ruckus.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Could you describe the ruckus?
> 
> - Airframer


Ya know, your typical immature drama you'll see with some parents. A few gossipy folks claiming that I just want to coach a team where my son is the star. Then others requesting to be on the B team after seeing the rosters. Apparently, they don't want the "crazy dads" coaching their son…lol.

Don't care. The kids will improve, and we will have fun. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thing is, there is a lathe sitting in my grandpa's old shop, I haven't had the chance to get it out. Doesn't help that I don't have the room.


----------



## Airframer

I am a disappoint that no one caught the referance but I digress..

Just give 'em hell Red. You don't have to explain your self to anyone but yourself.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Doh, I did miss that one Eric. My bad. Sleep depraved


----------



## Tugboater78

Did not miss it, AT, but I've also had about 6 hours of sleep since Saturday..

Seen that movie so many times.. my girlfriend told me to shut up last time I saw it. Was quoting about every line..

Laugh if ye want..


----------



## chrisstef

When we moved into the house we came to realize that there is no door leading from the bedroom into the master bath. We've got the door that should be in the opening but after the previous owner remodeled the bathroom he must have decided that he didn't need one because there aren't any mortises for the hinges. I figured id just chop some mortises and install it but looking further no matter which way you open the door its going to slam into something. Either the vanity, the closet door, the armoire, or the wall. So now wifey wants to do a sliding barn door style and holy crap is that hardware expensive. MCC has some stuff available … what do you guys think?

This ibeam version would require some blocking and a bit of wood fab. Its aluminum:









I think this style would require much less fab. Its galvy steel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My vote is low-profile, but the nylon roller material is a minus. Guess it will last just fine?


----------



## chrisstef

Do you not like the nylons from a durability point of view Smitty? Id assume they would be quitter than steel rollers though. Considering my wife pees like 6 times a night they might be a good thing?

My only beef is that the mounting brackets are located 24" apart. Not hittin studs with that. Ill have to use blocking which will bump it out another 3/4". Hmm. Or cut out drywall and install full length blocking.


----------



## ToddJB

My vote is beaded door curtain - Widdle style.


----------



## ToddJB

I think either design would work fine. But I do think the Nylon roller would be quieter.


----------



## ToddJB

This could be an option, as well.

http://www.lynneknowlton.com/diy-door-track-hardware-its-dbomb-dot-com/


----------



## chrisstef

Ill have to have wifey dig through that pintrest page. That format drives me friggin nuts. Aint no one got time for dat! Thanks for the link homey.

Widdle rocks the weed beads, no doubt.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, effectively she is selling these:










And you cobble together the rest of the simple hardware, like this:


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh, gotcha. Wooden wheels with bearings installed. That's an interesting take on things. Good looks. Ill pass it along to my interior designer and see what she thinks. Ive got no idea as to which style shes going for, im just the labor.

Edit - She wants $40 clams for those wheels with a 2-3 week lead time.


----------



## john2005

Yeah, but you know people with lathes, brilliant. Just go to ace and get your hardware first. You don't have to fly it to the moon. BRK would probably even give you a tutorial for turning them yourself on the DP. I have an old DP tool rest you can have for freight. Lead time is however fast you want it to fly! 
Just stop for a sec and imagine a big ol 6" walnut wheel up there….


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh im with ya John. Im sure someone could turn me a couple wheels no problem 

Walnut would look pretty boss.


----------



## ToddJB

> Edit - She wants $40 clams for those wheels with a 2-3 week lead time.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's funny. I'm a huge bottom feeder and I thought $40 for two of those wheels wasn't bad. And the rest of the hardware is cheap. Just some flat stock and lags. The lead time might be a bit much, but lets be real, if you ordered them today they'd be sitting around waiting for you for another 3 months - give or ta….. no just give.


----------



## john2005

TerryR does amazing work. Just sayin


----------



## summerfi

Stef, have you seen this?
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/106966


----------



## ToddJB

How serendipitous, Bob. I like those, though the cleavage seems a bit too perky to be natural.


----------



## chrisstef

Bob - I just saw that. Those are very cool for sure, I guess barn doors are all the rage right now. Im not sure wifey would approve of the silhouette for the hangers all though lol.

I guess $40 aint so bad. Add in the bar stock for another $30 and im $20 shy of the MMC package. House projects get done in a much quicker fashion than shop projects. I also tend to get a bit of stage fright pooping in the open.

I think ill let the boss decide on what she wants or doesn't want and ill go from there. Much thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## August

You guys ever seen steel and brass laminated?
I wonder if this will make a good adjusting hammer?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Falling behind on the discussion… clearly work is getting in the way of quality LJ time.

Anyway,

Yes on the nylon being quiet but of questionable durability in such a thin profile. Not based on anything, of course, just skeptical. But with them being fully captured in the rail, and it being an indoor application it's probably fine. Worst case, buy a couple spare wheels at the outset and lose them in drawer 'til you need them.

The wood wheels look interesting!


----------



## ToddJB

That's kinda awesome, August. How is it laminated? Some kind of adhesive or welded?


----------



## jmartel

Doesn't look like adhesive at all.

Explosion bonded, perhaps? Which is an awesome process, by the way. they basically just put 2 plates on top of each other, blow some stuff up on top, and it fuses them together. Works even when welding and brazing doesn't.


----------



## ToddJB

Is it heat or pressure that does the bonding?


----------



## jmartel

Short answer: pressure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explosion_welding

Basically, you put the 2 plates together, lining the top one with a plastic or powdered explosive. The force of the top material going down into the lower one basically plasticizes the surfaces of both. It's done in a wave from one end to the other, creating plasma jets that shoot out. It forms a molecular bond between the two, so it's basically turned into one piece of metal, like regular welding methods.

Now that I think about it though, August's thing is likely brazed.


----------



## lateralus819

Been having a mild cold with a terrible sore throat. Woke up early and took some cough drops and drank some coffee. Felt great. Back to bed and up and I've turned into Don LaFontaine (Movie intro guy with deep voice)

Odd 

Workin on a small valet box for my E-cig stuff to clean it up off the counter. Going to attempt some veneer work again. With a fanning effect (Whatever they call that) .


----------



## chrisstef

Tony is a nullo.


----------



## Mosquito

Every good project starts with a snack…


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Vid, Mos.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, look at 90 degree angle roller. Should be cheaper.


----------



## August

Meet the new member of the family









And she Already has two teeth coming out


----------



## Pezking7p

August I love me some rabbet block plane. I use it often. That's a cool laminated piece, what's it from? How big is it?

Stef, crap, I only read the first part of your post, didn't realize you posted the low profile pics, too. I think that door hanger hardware is about as good as you're going to find. Check that it's quiet, loud door to master bath would suck. Also, you'll want to make sure that whatever design you use prevents the bottom of the door from scraping against the wall.

Drive by posting complete.


----------



## Tugboater78

Decided to use some of the 3/8 osb I tore off the back of my carport and cover the studs in the building I had bought to go there.

What a mess I have.



























Started rear center and up right side.


----------



## RPhillips

> Meet the new member of the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she Already has two teeth coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Nice plane August, Hopefully this is what the wifey is getting me for Christmas!


----------



## 489tad

Magnetic Transfer Block.
August I've never seen them made on an angle. No brass pins exposed? Mine, holes are drilled, reamed and outer holes chamfered, brass peened over and surfaces ground. Use with a magnetic chuck to hold or support part. It would make a hammer but I wouldn't to that to that. Nice plane!


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, is that sitting on an old Gersh?


----------



## Pezking7p

Dan, I had no idea such a thing existed. Even a magnetic chuck is new to me!

Todd, looks like a machinists tool chest to me. Is gersh a brand? Really wish I had about twice as much free time, then I could do metalworking, too  Or at least collect the tools.


----------



## August

Yes Dan
The good version or lack of better words the more acurate model is made with the plates with the angle.
I have lots of this just thinking this might be nice???

Anyway 
To answer some of the question 
Those are either hydrogen braze or just plain press fit like Jmartel said

Todd if your a woodworker you have to have a handplane right?
Well if you want to be a machinist you have to have the chest also LOL


















I've had mine since I was 14 years old and she still looks new to me


----------



## Mosquito

very nice August. Every time I see one of those in an antique store I hope it's a Gerstner and cheap… they never are both, that's for sure lol


----------



## ToddJB

> Is gersh a brand? Really wish I had about twice as much free time, then I could do metalworking, too  Or at least collect the tools.
> 
> - Pezking7p


As August just posted above, Gerstner is THEE brand of machinist boxes. I just shot someone an email about one from the 40's on CL two nights ago. No price. "Make me an offer". He didn't like my offer and said he was looking for $250. Out of my league.


----------



## August

Picture should explain
But I need to learn how to use it


----------



## jmartel

That's some awful strange grain on that shaving, August. Think the trees are becoming self aware like sky-net?


----------



## theoldfart

Just posting to get to the bottom, lots to review later.
Left the Canyon









Sunsets not bad either









and just arrived at my daughters place. Having a Sierra Nevada red ale to celebrate 4,000 miles! more later.

BTW new grandson this morning at 7:30 am. thats all for now.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Kev, on the Beer and the Grandson. May he give grandpa hell.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congratulations Kevin. Hope you had a nice trip, and a great stay with the new grandson!


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, got skunked on the fishing.


----------



## jmartel

Should have gone to pike place market. Can catch fish just standing there as they fly through the air.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Jmart. Another friend of mine just got there today and caught 2 Coho's. The rain we had Monday and Tuesday was not enough to get the flow up while I was there. River is running about double from when I was there. I guess its still raining?


----------



## chrisstef

Beautiful OF.

I did my best to enjoy a perfect fall day


----------



## Hammerthumb

Whaja shoot?


----------



## ToddJB

the photo.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef. i think it's warmer back home than here! Grand Canyon North rim got down to 30ish the night before we got there, 40's for the next two nights.

Paul, no fish? I thought that was illegal. Btw salmon rods/ fly line for gear?


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, just saw your post on the furniture thread, trolling gear ?


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's funny Todd!

Kevin - ultralight salmon rods. Thru Dick Nights, salmon eggs, plugs, but did not have any luck. Due to the drought, there has not been very good fishing in the rivers I go to. Rained most of the time I was there, but the river flow rate was not high enough for the fish to be very active.

Gotta go back up in November, but I'm thinking about a later trip for winter Steelhead also.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Kevin, on the trip and grandson! Time to unpack the truck (which will keep you busy a good long while)!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Couple of pics:




























Was a very relaxing vacation, even though I had to work a little in the main office.


----------



## jmartel

It was nice out yesterday, Paul. Rainy ride in to work this morning though.

Today's the last day to ride the bike for a few weeks. Taking advantage of the wife being gone for work for a few weeks and will be stripping the bike down to a bare frame for some winter maintenance and scrubbing/touching up everything. Got a new spring for the rear shock coming in the mail today that I'm going to throw on. Stock one is way too stiff, even for my fat ass. Might paint the engine covers, and potentially the engine as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great video Mos, thank you.



> Tony is a nullo.
> - chrisstef


I am:











> ..... I also tend to get a bit of stage fright pooping in the open.
> - chrisstef


That is the weakest utterance to emote from your keyboard. Fugging sad.

Congratulations Kevin and glad you made it safe and sound.


----------



## 489tad

Todd you are correct! That is a gerstner, was my fathers, mine now.
OF beautiful pictures. Speaking of pictures did you visit the museum of the two brothers who took pictures of the canyon? Jumping from rock to rock. Hanging off ropes. They had big ones.

Hammer and Demo (sounds like a buddy movie) enjoying the day. I'm enjoying goose island time.


----------



## August

> That s some awful strange grain on that shaving, August. Think the trees are becoming self aware like sky-net?
> 
> - jmartel


LOL 
You never know

Hey sent you a pm??


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats Kevin!

Paul you're gonna have to work your way down closer Oregon, the run of Coho is so huge this year they've upped the limit, my Mom and Dad have a little beach cabin at Rockaway Beach and caught 4 Coho and 1 Chinook out in Nehalem Bay from Saturday through Monday.

Stef makes the flagstick quiver.

I had to google Nullo, regretting it.. Did anyone else google it and notice what the first search result was that came up? Good Gawd, "I still unload." wtf!








But yes, I still clicked on the link.

What's the trade-in value on a bucket hat these days T?


----------



## August

Question
Will you guys buy a chapel square?


----------



## chrisstef

Shot an ugly 48 paul. I was a mess from tee to green.

Lol 7. Thats the article i read. Train wreck.


----------



## summerfi

This ain't a Gerstner but I still like it. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91424

Made a nice little wood haul today. There must be 20 species of exotic and domestic hardwoods in there. Inventory to follow once I get it unloaded.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, didn't see that museum but did go through the Georgia O'Keefe museum in Santa Fe.
Smitty the truck will take a few days to unload, not overly ambitious at this point. 
Did I mention really sad looking people in small town casinos in Nevada? Scary lookin'


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, glad you made it safe and sound. Been enjoying your reports. My best to your family. And yeah, Nevada is definitely a land of extremes.


----------



## August

My choice for tonight


----------



## jmartel

> This ain t a Gerstner but I still like it. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91424
> 
> - summerfi


Somehow I must have missed that project. Last year I went through every single project on the site. That looks amazing. I want to do something similar, though a bit smaller, for hauling my bike tools to and from the track.


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone who gets shopnotes. Have you seen the newest issue? Im seriously considering the router table cabinet. Its slim profile would probably work very well in my shop. What ye think?


----------



## jmartel

> That s some awful strange grain on that shaving, August. Think the trees are becoming self aware like sky-net?
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> LOL
> You never know
> 
> Hey sent you a pm??
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I didn't get a PM? Not sure if it didn't send or what.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Last year I went through every single project on the site.
> 
> - jmartel


I knew you had a screw loose JizzMarkie.


----------



## jmartel

Eh, I was between jobs for a couple months at the time. What else am I going to do all day that doesn't cost money?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Rust hunt for a smoothing plane. Bandit finds em all the time…...for like a dollar.


----------



## ToddJB

> This ain t a Gerstner but I still like it. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/9142
> 
> - summerfi


Dang. I would be willing to take a B. summerfield in place of an H.gerstner any day. Great job, Bob.


----------



## ToddJB

Boom.










Thanks August!

Question: Is there a thought behind only drilling through one wall for the pin? Is that how it's typically done? I've never handled a hammer head before.


----------



## Airframer

My guess would be easier peening but I'll wait for a more expert opinion to chime in.

In other news… this is going swimmingly lol..










He "stole" it from the bench in that pic and knew exactly what it was for. I learned him good!


----------



## August

> Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks August!
> 
> Question: Is there a thought behind only drilling through one wall for the pin? Is that how it s typically done? I ve never handled a hammer head before.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm just a worker we have to ask Red

Well there is no real answer
One is looks

The other is one way in
So it won't come out


----------



## jmartel

New vs old


----------



## Hammerthumb

Easier on the hemeroids?


----------



## jmartel

Yes. Won't be quite a kick in the grundle going over potholes/bumps. Plus it will be more compliant on the track giving better grip and braking abilities.


----------



## CL810

> Question: Is there a thought behind only drilling through one wall for the pin? Is that how it s typically done? I ve never handled a hammer head before.
> 
> - ToddJB


I went ahead and drilled through about 3/16" so the 1/4" brass rod would hold the handle like it was drawbored. The one I bought from David Barron was drilled all the way through.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Question: Is there a thought behind only drilling through one wall for the pin? Is that how it s typically done? I ve never handled a hammer head before.
> 
> - ToddJB


This gave me a chuckle because Auggie and I discussed this via pm. We just noticed in one pic it seemed Barron's mallet heads were only drilled from one side. I've since seen a video that shows different. Oh well. I just plan on wedging them like Barron. Then I'll drive (and glue) the pin. I bet it'll hold.






wouldn't embed for some reason.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I went ahead and drilled through about 3/16" so the 1/4" brass rod would hold the handle like it was drawbored.
> 
> - CL810


Smart man.


----------



## jmartel

Lawl. How dumb can people really be?

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/10/17/socialist-group-pushes-for-20-minimum-wage-theres-just-one-tiny-problem/

If your political group advocates for a $20 minimum wage, you should probably not offer only $13/hour for a job posting you put up…


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys, I thought only going half way might have been easier on August's mill. Guess not. Ha. I was going to drill it the rest of the way away because the lack of symmetry would drive me crazy. But I thought I better ask first.


----------



## jmartel

I would think it would be best to go all the way through, and peen each end. That will lock the brass rod in.


----------



## john2005

> Just posting to get to the bottom, lots to review later.
> Left the Canyon
> 
> BTW new grandson this morning at 7:30 am. thats all for now.
> 
> - theoldfart


And here I thought you had to hike to the bottom….
Congrats on the new one! Hope everybody is healthy. Enjoy your time with them!

And holy crap ton of wood Bob. You keep it up and you might become my new source!


----------



## August

Lol on easier on my mill lol
Anyway sorry about that guys.
Just like what Red said we discuss this way before we made it.
But no harm done because it's brass and drill press will have no problem drilling thru it.
Just use a short bit so less tendency of bit movement


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ehhh, I'm not drilling mine through. I don't have OCD like TOODDDD! That dudes got issues.


----------



## ksSlim

Look for rudder cable pulleys for small aircraft.
They're made with phenolic and have great bearings inserted.


----------



## Tugboater78

Will probably drill on through and wedge from top on mine when I get around to making a handle.

Plan on the small handle like barron, seems its a good fit and good control.


----------



## August

> Ehhh, I m not drilling mine through. I don t have OCD like TOODDDD! That dudes got issues.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Your a funny man bud


----------



## August

> Will probably drill on through and wedge from top on mine when I get around to making a handle.
> 
> Plan on the small handle like barron, seems its a good fit and good control.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Yes sir 
Big red has some neat handles already 
And I too love what your working on

Well this is what I'm doing tonight


----------



## widdle

Red and david barron exchange selfies..


----------



## summerfi

Here's the inventory from my wood haul today.

49.3 bf of domestic hardwoods, including maple (plain and figured), alder, madrone, walnut, cherry, red oak, hickory.

73.6 bf of exotic hardwoods, including koa, zebra, limba, jatoba, purpleheart, bloodwood, padouk, bubinga, sapele, mahogany, lacewood, chokte koc, E. Indian rosewood, German pear, kingwood, camphor burl.

Several small pieces of plywood, including walnut, birch, bamboo, vertical grain clear fir.

Several pieces of a synthetic product made of resin and cardboard. Can't remember the name of it. Colors black, blue, green, purple, amber.

This all came from a furniture maker who is moving out of the state. Lots of small pieces, but some nice boards too. I priced it all out and the value is about $1100. I gave him $300, or just over $2 per bf. Here's a pic of it sorted out in my shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet haul Bob.

Thanks for the tip slim.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice score Bob. I'm impressed that you can identify all those exotics. I bought a couple exotic turning blanks from the sale bin at Woodsmith….and I have no idea what they are…..lol. I just haven't been around them enough.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice score Bob. Got a plan for any of it yet?


----------



## summerfi

Red - the seller helped me with ID. I have a lot of trouble distinguishing between, for example, sapele vs. mahogany, and bloodwood vs. padauk vs. jatoba. There's quite a bit of variation between pieces, which makes it harder.

Don - Not really. I guess I'm just a wood hoarder. There are a few quarter sawn pieces that would make nice saw handles, but most of it is flat sawn. I may sell a few pieces to try to recoup some of the expense.


----------



## August

I'm loving this wood working stuff


----------



## lateralus819

easiest way i know of to tell mahogany from sapele is the smell.

Sapele smells amazing. Almost like potpourri. Mahogany smells like death LOL. Very abrasive smell.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> There s quite a bit of variation between pieces, which makes it harder.
> 
> - summerfi


I think that's where I run into problems. Even with "identified" pieces I have, there is a lot of variation between in the exotics. More so than domestics.

August, do you have a spokeshave yet? They're just as fun as hand planes.


----------



## woodcox

What are the different applications of draw knives? Curved like Augie's and others where the blade does not have the curve?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I'm too lazy to type. This explains them pretty well. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drawknife


----------



## August

> There s quite a bit of variation between pieces, which makes it harder.
> 
> - summerfi
> 
> I think that s where I run into problems. Even with "identified" pieces I have, there is a lot of variation between in the exotics. More so than domestics.
> 
> August, do you have a spokeshave yet? They re just as fun as hand planes.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


No sir I don't yet 
Because I'm saving for the #4 low angle from our favorite maker.
But I had to steal some of the savings for the block plane.
Anyway I want to get my hands on them.


----------



## August

> What are the different applications of draw knives? Curved like Augie s and others where the blade does not have the curve?
> 
> - woodcox


Oh men I don't even know it knew they had different shape,
I bought that on a garage sale and I must say I love it.


----------



## woodcox

No definitive answer I can find. Most just say its personal preference from experience betwixt the two. Maybe I need a few different ones I often see the need for one and also a good spoke shave. My only shave is a cheap Stanley with a curved sole. Not a good beginners tool. A quality flat shave with practice is due before a draw knife I think.


----------



## ToddJB

If you want to go with an old one I suggest a Stanley 151. Flat sole, duel adjustment for the blade.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks Todd, I may go with that one cuz the pages of my first LN catalog are stuck together and no longer legible.


----------



## racerglen

A starter blog/forum..spokeshaves of your dreams has just arrived, courtesy Poopiekat..


----------



## ToddJB

> Thanks Todd, I may go with that one cuz the pages of my first LN catalog are stuck together and no longer legible.
> 
> - woodcox


You didn't laminate every page? Rookie.


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl ^. Veteran move Todd.


----------



## Tugboater78

Guess the catalog is the new pboy? Understandable..


----------



## CL810

Anyone going to the LN Hand Tool Event in Champaign, IL Oct 31st?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I wish Andy

August, you missed out on a sweet deal. A LN no 164, all dinged up with a broken tote….for $4 less than new. You really should have snagged that one. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201191895877?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Some poor idiot got in bidding war…hehe.


----------



## August

^yeah I saw that but I couldn't see my self with that.
That ashame that some one treat a fine tool like that.


----------



## August

CL you going?


----------



## theoldfart

I wish to announce my new grandson Oliver Walter. He arrived yesterday and will be home this evening.Guess now I have to make three new tool boxes! What a chore


----------



## August

Well making more stuff for wife 
So meaning in I'm in my cave lol


----------



## August

> I wish to announce my new grandson Oliver Walter. He arrived yesterday and will be home this evening.Guess now I have to make three new tool boxes! What a chore
> 
> - theoldfart


Sorry missed that
Concratualtion


----------



## CL810

Congrats Kevin!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Grandkids…spoil them rotten, feed 'em ice cream, and send 'em home!

Congrats Kevin.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Woohoo. Good work Kev. Wait, you didn't have to push

August, if your gonna use that as joinery mallet, try gluing some leather to the faces. Makes it niiiiccce.


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Kevin, and yes we need to see some pics.


----------



## August

Thanks for advice Red 
Perfect since I have extra leather from other project
I just finish watching Roy underhill LOL


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks all, pics soon


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats kevin.

5 new shop lights acquired. Lumins baby.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> 5 new shop lights acquired. Lumins baby.
> 
> - chrisstef


Wood working with the lights on…how kinky is that?


----------



## jmartel

> I wish to announce my new grandson Oliver Walter. He arrived yesterday and will be home this evening.Guess now I have to make three new tool boxes! What a chore
> 
> - theoldfart


Congrats. Named him after big heavy machinery, did they?


----------



## theoldfart

^ your sayin' shoulda named him Bucyrus or Catapiller?


----------



## jmartel

Oliver.

Like this:


----------



## woodcox

My bumpkin in laws say there were brothers named Hyster and Hesston that grew up near them.


----------



## theoldfart

JazM, I will teach him, his sister and their cousin (aka my grandchildren) to appreciate the finer points of big 'arn as well as hand tools, good wood, and having woodworking buddies!


----------



## ShaneA

Congratulations Kevin. You are on a roll, keep up the good work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Kevin and Mrs. OF (yes, I remember her name but not using it), but remember: pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, working on it, keep you posted.


----------



## john2005

The products of tonight's pumpkin carving. See what happens when you get a bunch of nurses together!


----------



## racerglen

Nice nursey carving work..a surgeon snuck in for the detail work ? 
Happy times Kevin ! Can't belive how much ground you two have covered since starting your grand tour.


----------



## donwilwol

Congrats Kevin. Enjoy.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yay for another grandkid to spoil and teach ToF!


----------



## 489tad

Congrats Kevin!


----------



## 489tad

Made it out alive last night.


----------



## Pezking7p

Congrats kev. I always wonder if my progeny will be as interested in things as me.

Spraying cabinets is terrifying. Almost done priming then it's time for paint. By the time I'm done I might actually be good enough to spray an acceptable cabinet. In the mean time I'm screwing up my kitchen. Lawl. Should have bought a brush and some regular paint.


----------



## Airframer

Congrats Kevin! Oh.. and minus points for whining about the lack of woodworking ability while on a self imposed migratory pattern. Should have thought of that before you left the house!


----------



## chrisstef

I did the same thing Pez. First go with spraying was kitchen cabs. Sand back that primer a bit f it got spitty on ya like it did me. The topcoat was far easier to spray imo.

So i think im going to buy that HD electrical book Todd recommended, have sparky wire a sub panel and ill tackle everything from panel out. No better time to learn than now.

New fixtures are all T8 electronic ballasts. Im going to daisy chain the 5 of the to operate off a single switch. Whatcha guys think?


----------



## theoldfart

^don't stand in a puddle?


----------



## Airframer

I think that is an awful lot of trouble to go to for a lumber storage room but… you be you..


----------



## theoldfart

And here he is


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, doing a couple of repair projects so there will be sawdust!


----------



## chrisstef

AF


----------



## RPhillips

Cute! Congrat's!


----------



## CL810

Kevin, be sure the new guy smells the sawdust!


----------



## ToddJB

He's a looker. Kev

Stef, zero issue with daising that many lights on one 15amp'er


----------



## Airframer

Stef…


----------



## summerfi

Wow, Oliver sure is a whole lot better looking than his grandpa. Genes can do funny things sometimes. Congrats again Kev.


----------



## woodcox

Cake walk stef. Tug hates you right now. Lately, scream joists or nail plates around him and he does that weird facial tick thing. 









Blast


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, I'd be depressed if he looked like me!


----------



## Airframer

Your not officially dovetailin' till you have cut off a tail… not just any tail.. THE ONLY tail.. on an otherwise complete piece of wood… not startin' over. Glue and peg will have to do.










Don't worry if you don't understand Stef.. maybe someday your boy can explain this situation to you..


----------



## CL810

> Your not officially dovetailin till you have cut off a tail…
> - Airframer


True dat!


----------



## ToddJB

That's a wicked dovetail saw, AF


----------



## ToddJB

Wifey ran her first half marathon today. 7 months after having the wee one, and 5 months after surgery. Not too shabby.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya for Mrs. Todd. Our wifey's have a lot in common.


----------



## TechRedneck

Just popping in to say hello to all my woodworking buddies.

Lots to catch up on if you are not on LJs for several months. When I saw this thread in the hundreds (un read), had to drop to the bottom.

I am back in the shop and working on a whole dresser full of dovetails. They take a while but are worth it.

carry on!

PS.. Where's Al been? I may have to drop him a PM or give him a call.


----------



## DanKrager

Kevin, congratulations, Gpa. Cute as a button (the baby).

Steff, "daisy chain" suggests a serial type of connection, which cannot be done successfully. I just had to be sure, if you are going to wire from the panel out, that you know what you're doing even if you don't know what you're sayin'. Bless your heart!  Seriously, I do recommend checking the total amperage that the switch will have to carry. Most household light switches are rated at 15 amps, and I doubt you will press that limit very hard, but it's worth checking. That is going to be one sweet shop! Worth the hassle of a more.
DanK


----------



## August

Hey Todd just like red said Me three have something in common LOL
Wife like to run too but I always wonder why she keeps coming back????

Anyway doing some shop (make me look good)


----------



## chrisstef

No worries Eric. A hack is a hack no matter which way ya say it.

Congrats mrs todd.

Dank - i certainly have no idea what i should be saying but yes to panel out. Lights will be on 1 circuit. 32 watts per bulb x 15 bulbs = 480 watts / 120v = 4 amps. I think.


----------



## Airframer

I would rather be a hack with a workbench than a groupie with a workmate..


----------



## chrisstef

That hurts me deep. ^


----------



## Airframer

Just how you like it ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Hadnt seen or heard from him tech. Whats the dresser made out of? Good to see ya around bud.


----------



## theoldfart

Some sawdust so nya nya


----------



## Airframer

Look at that Stef! The dudes older than that tree he is cutting, retired AND on vacation and STILL building ********************! Only you would be able to drag out a shop build with interior decorating!


----------



## Tim457

Congrats Mrs Todd. 5 months after surgery aint shabby at all and a half marathon to boot.

Congrats to you too Kevin. I thought you might have a milkman's workbench tucked away in your travel gear, but a mitre box is pretty good too. What else ya got in there?


----------



## theoldfart

^ditto Mrs Todd, incredible acomplishment.
Tim, that's it, just the mitre bid and saw. Scrounged a few things from my daughters cellar, even a set of Caftsman chisels I gave to her in college.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cute baby.

August, I laughed pretty hard at your "why she keeps coming back" joke. Are you making a wall for French cleats or other wall storage?

The outdoors was my shop today. I tried to turn my front porch into a spray booth yesterday but that was a waste of time and completely worthless. Tore down the plastic and just sprayed. Zero issues when using this fast dry lacquer. Anyway here's the days work.



















Only a complete idiot would build an inset door this large.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, that is amazing about the halfy. Nice work baggin a wife out of your league. In before hog wants to destroy your wife.


----------



## DanKrager

Lookin' really good, Pez. You're catching on! If the top coat attracts knats or something, don't panic. Sand the finish with 320 silica or higher and buff it out with 0000 steel wool, waxing for a bit more shine. With lacquer, runs are hard enough to scrape flat and buff out similarly. If you don't want to wax it, then some Old English yellow polish. 
DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Pez, I spent my day in the yard doing about the same madness. There are so many damn parts to a set of cabinets.
What the F was I thinking? I will need to repeat the process next weekend too. Just didn't have enough time. It is starting to get cool here, so I couldn't start spraying till about 11am.

My first go round with the HF HVLP gun was pretty successful, I think. So easy…even I could use it.


----------



## August

Dan kinda don't really know I got those free wood 
Anyway out with family


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, Dan. I had only a couple runs that need fixing. So you sand them out and then apply wax to make everything appear the same gloss level? I'm concerned about the gloss not matching after I "fix" the runs, so I'm considering leaving them.

The bigger problem was sealer peeling off the plastic and getting into the lacquer during spraying. I was so mad. One cabinet that has to be sanded back and re sprayed.


----------



## Pezking7p

Shane are you spraying a clear coat? I struggled to get the clear coat sprayed right, but the tinted lacquer was a breeze because you can actually see it. Anyway it seems like every time I feel like I'm almost done, seven other things pop up that I forgot about. Luckily, at this point, I really am almost done. Just painting doors and drawers, and re-do one face frame. What the F was I thinking is about right, though. But the cost savings is out of this world.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Spent a few hours cleaning up the shop today. Some stuff (not enough) in the trash, some stiff put away, and some stuff cluttering the place up in a different location.


----------



## ShaneA

Spraying Deft gloss lacquer. Thinned with a shot(technical term) of lacquer thinner. When I was trying to set up the gun on some MDF. Thought, damn I got this…hit the walnut, and I was no where close to the right setting. Oops, i just went with a super fine spray, seemed to work alright. Just dragging the cabinets in andout of the house is an ordeal.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice work on the cabinets fellers. I'm running on fumes, but this place always energizes me.









That and my new toy ready for clean up.


----------



## ToddJB

Tote and knob look great. Does it just need a spit shine and sharpen, Red?


----------



## Pezking7p

Mmmmm scraper. I've never used one except at LN and I found it hard to get set up. But I feel like I should have one. But red, I can't believe you let the big red tool cabinet stay in the shop. Need to build a tall rolling oak and walnut replacement


----------



## 489tad

Good work Mrs Todd!
Need to see the after pic Red. Plane looks good from here.
Dan that is a lot of cabinets. Great job.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## TechRedneck

Stef, dresser is cherry with ash frame. Frame and panel construction and flush fit drawers.









Did not take pics today. Sure am glad I built my moxon vice tho. Not as nice as yours but gets the job done.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Tote and knob look great. Does it just need a spit shine and sharpen, Red?
> 
> - ToddJB


Ya, it's always interesting to pick these LNs up used. With this no 112, somebody laquered the wood…..and then put it on a shelf. The factory grind has never been touched. Picked it on ebay for about 30 percent off new. That's about as good as your gonna do on the bay.

Pez- I don't think it's too hard to set. Sharpening an iron with a 45 degree bevel is interesting.

Here's some shots. I'll post more on the Resto forum when I get a chance. 








-


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, I think it was my fault since I'd never used one before and I was just guessing how to adjust it. Watching LNs on ebay can be amusing. I will never understand paying that much for a used tool, but at least I know my LNs will hold their value.


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, I've found it necessary to use a very sharp card scraper (with a good hook) to GENTLY scrape off a pimple like a run. Run has to be hard, not soft. Lots of light strokes until it is flat. Sand 320 +, and buff to desired sheen. Occasionally, if the run is in a very obvious spot, I steel wool the entire surface to blend the sheen, but not around any corners. You'll find it pretty easy to control. I've found steel wool to blend better than successive grades of paper. If you just can't blend it, then just respray that surface, being careful about overspray on adjacent surfaces. Don't be too hard on yourself, there's no such thing as perfect. Just "that's good enough" and if there's any doubt, ask someone else to look at it. Chances are good they'll not be able to see it if you don't show it to them!!!
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Oh, forgot to mention. When spraying, try to arrange for a "back light", so you can assess the sheen as you spray. You can always see the spray pattern that way, even without color. Overlap each stroke by half the fan, move deliberately keeping a 90° spray attack at a uniform distance, usually 12 inches or more. With color, one also needs a good top light to asses uniformity of color. If, for example, you move (even a little bit) faster on the "forth" stroke than you do on the "back" stroke, the color depth won't be uniform until many many coats later. Time wasted. 
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I suppose the LNs are a form of "rust hunting" I enjoy. If I'm not gonna save at least 20-30 percent, I don't bother. LNs are petty low risk to buy used. They're built pretty tough and the parts are still made. I find it interesting to see the subtle changes in their tools over past 30 years.


----------



## DanKrager

Man, Pez, you got me wound up about your spraying adventure. You said something about sealer pealing off the plastic? Now I'm worried about compatibility of layers. Lacquer does best as a solo player. Normally does not need a "sealer". First coat is treated like a sealer, perhaps a bit thinner than top coats, but same stuff. Lacquer does not like plastic either. Perhaps that's why you put down a transition coat? 
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

GUYS STOP BENCH SHAMING STEF HES GOT ALOT ON HIS PLATE RITE NOW AND HES TRYING #leavebrittanyalone


----------



## Pezking7p

Dan, the sealer was recommended as a base coat underneath the lacquer (sherwin williams fast dry sealer and precat tinted lacquer). I don't think it *needed* the sealer but I was a little confused on that point so I just did what was recommended as a base coat. The sealer peeled off the plastic sheeting that I used to seal the insides of the cabinets, which is HDPE and would be difficult for anything to bond to. I truly appreciate the advice and concern.


----------



## theoldfart

Well damn, hello Bucket long time no hear! BTW Stef needs the abuse, Stef wants the abuse, in fact Stef craves the abuse.


----------



## jmartel

> GUYS STOP BENCH SHAMING STEF HES GOT ALOT ON HIS PLATE RITE NOW AND HES TRYING #leavebrittanyalone
> 
> - Buckethead


----------



## jmartel

> - Tugboater78


Speaking of Bambi, someone posted this up on the f-book today. This is the result of Bambi wandering onto the back straightaway on a racetrack and getting clobbered by a bike doing 120+mph.



















I won't post the photos of Bambi, as it's in several pieces and innards are everywhere.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ouch!


----------



## jmartel

Surprisingly, the guy didn't even drop the bike. Kept it rolling.


----------



## lateralus819

How ya likin that #112 Dan?

I've had a Stanley #112 for a while. Havn't had a need for it once i dont think.

It sure is a sweet tool to use though, i love the feel of it.

I definitely won't be selling it…ever. One of those tools i always lusted for. Picked it up pretty cheap too. Has a hock iron.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yikes. I beaned a really nice buck with my train last night. I hate doing that. Those stinkin animals aren't too bright though. I have stepped on a twig 100 yards away to spook a buck while hunting. Yet I can be rolling down the tracks with a freight train, honkin the horn…....and they just stand there and look at me. Dunt-da-duuuhhh!


----------



## Pezking7p

http://www.cc.com/video-clips/90avoo/comedy-central-presents-deer-hunting


----------



## Buckethead

Congrats on the new addition, Kev! Good looking kid.

Amazed by that guy keeping his machine up after hitting Bambi. I suppose momentum is considerable at a buck twenty.


----------



## jmartel

I headbutted a seagull once. Just a glance, though so neither one of us were too phased by it. I got nearly taken out by a flock of turkeys a few years back. Those fat asses fly right at head height. And then I was chased by a Cow once, that had gotten out of its pasture. This was all on the motorcycle.


----------



## Airframer

I totally headbutted a junebug while walking down the street once… twas brutal.


----------



## chrisstef

junebugs = cockroaches.

Effin Monday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Effin Monday." - This.


----------



## john2005

> Congrats on the new addition, Kev! Good looking kid.
> 
> Amazed by that guy keeping his machine up after hitting Bambi. I suppose momentum is considerable at a buck twenty.
> 
> - Buckethead


I think after hitting Bambi, he was only. Going twenty….

Meanwhile, this is for sale nearby….
http://missoula.craigslist.org/tls/4721770174.html


----------



## AnthonyReed

You need that John.


----------



## chrisstef

I second that. Bob's got a tractor right? Couple of slings and a trailer. Good. To. Go


----------



## Pezking7p

DO IT! If I had time and equipment to move it, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## jmartel

You haven't picked that up now, why?


----------



## JayT

OK, catching up. Doesn't look like much has changed in the last few days. Stef still whining, others telling him to man up, finally realizing it's a hopeless cause.

Congrats to Mrs. Todd. Looks like she has both the looks and the brains in that relationship. 

Crazy stuff, jmart. I can't believe the bike wasn't totally trashed in that collision, and then being able to keep it upright, wow! Biggest living thing I've hit on a bike was a pheasant that decided to fly across the road and hit my leg at 70mph. Had a bruise from my knee down to nearly the ankle. I can't imagine hitting something the size of deer at those speeds.

John, you need that jointer. No stef-ish excuses, just do it.


----------



## Pezking7p

I heard of a guy taking a pheasant to the chest and getting knocked off his bike. I have only personally ever hit a crow or some other small bird with my foot. No harm done except maybe to the bird.

Work order says: "inspect, repair, and test burner". What do you think?


----------



## summerfi

I'll help you on the jointer, John. My back doctor says I should only lift 30 pounds, so the rest is up to you bud.

My wife once hit a grouse with the minivan. Broke the grille out. Soon after she hit a moose. No damage. Go figure. She only clipped the moose. Come to think of it, I hit a deer with that same van. Killed the deer outright and did $1800 damage to the van.


----------



## chrisstef

I think that weld held really well Pez. Id fill it with gas, turn it on and light a cigarette.


----------



## Mosquito

My dad hit a deer with the old Yikon ('93). Head on right in the middle of the front. It broke the license plate holder, and bent up the license plate, and left some fur in the skid plate. Otherwise, no damage.

He clipped a deer that hadn't quite made it to the car yet, hit the head of the deer with the roof of the car (2000 Taurus), broke the mirror, then the deer basically got turned around and hit the rear door, caving it in. Almost $3500 worth of damage.

He also hit a pheasant with the '99 Astro van 3 days after getting insurance on it (got it from my Grandpa the weekend leading into this). Luckily he had no deductible on glass, and that's all it did was hit the windshield and broke it


----------



## jmartel

If you look, the weld actually did hold well. It's just the area next to the weld that becomes very brittle after welding let go. I can't tell if it was undercut or not, which could have led to the failure.


----------



## chrisstef

You should probably just hire jmart Dan. He's got all the answers. To everything.


----------



## summerfi

Long time ago (mid 70's) on a dark night I hit a black lab dog head on with a Datsun B-210. Dog went under the car and did no damage. That's the same car my daughter was born in at 90 mph. Also the same car I watched my wife do a 360 on ice and hit a guard rail, from the rear view mirror of my pickup.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, aye, I think we called it the temperature affected zone or something. Same reason you'll see a line of rust next to welds on stainless, all the chromium has diffused to the grain boundaries and can't make chromium oxide on the surface.

Anyway the salesman is trying to say its freight damage. I think I'm going to get a free burner either way.

#effingmondays


----------



## ToddJB

I hit a deer nearly every fall growing up in my area of Ohio. During gun season they're crazed and very stupid. One of the many reasons we didn't have nice cars… Well that and we had no money.

John, the jointer is awesome, but babbitt bearing can be a huge head ache if they're worn out. And parts will me nye impossible to find if it needs anything. But I agree go by it now should be a cake walk with Bob handling 30lbs of it.

Pez, I think a pouch of big league chew will get you back in business in no time.


----------



## Mosquito

Speaking of car damage… pretty annoyed. Last week I went to my car after work on Monday to find this: 








Little pieces of cement chips all over my car (hard to tell int he small picture), and all around in the parking spot. It was also covered in cement dust.

The spot in the red circle is where I was parked, 2 floors down (same level where my Forester is parked way to the right in the picture). They were using a jackhammer to break up the concrete where the little patch of new concrete is on the corner just left of the red circle (I was backed in).









Had my car in for service (recall notice), and they washed it for me Tuesday (which is why I didn't wash it Monday). Not as noticable in small pictures here, but in sunlight they're easily noticeable. There's about 15-20 paint chips out of my hood now. 


















Now playing the Insurance games, since I met with the building maintenance manager, and one of the people on the crew doing the work. We looked at the damage, the pictures, the parking spot, and all agreed that was likely the cause. They put me in contact with a superintendent for the company doing the work, and now he's trying to tell me that 
a.) pieces that size from 2 stories would cause a dent and not a chip (... right)
b.) It's all highway stone damage (because a rock at 70mph wouldn't dent it, if a piece from 30ft would)

I know that's not the case, as my bumper/grill has no where near the damage of my hood (law of averages and the surface area exposed between hood and the rest of the front profile of my car would suggest I'd have almost no bumper paint left if the hood damage was from highway rocks), and I pay attention to my cars condition. So now I'm working with my insurance to get it resolved (trying to go after the company's insurance to pay for it). Grrgh (I think it'd fall under effing Mondays?)


----------



## JayT

Turn it in to your insurance with an explanation and pictures, Mos, and let them duke it out. The insurance companies are used to playing that game. Not worth your time and frustration.


----------



## Mosquito

Already did Jay. After I met with the superintendent and he refused to give me insurance info on Wednesday, I started a claim with my insurance, and they went after him (still refusing, and denying responsibility). My insurance (as well as everyone involved thus far) have been forwarded the pictures. I have an appointment with an Estimator this evening, to take a look at the damage (basically to determine if it's highway rocks or something else). I'm actually a little nervous…


----------



## chrisstef

If it was me doing that work id suck it up and stroke the check for a new paint job on the hood. Do you suppose it was chips from the hammering that fell or chips from the ceiling that fell due to the vibrations?


----------



## Mosquito

That's a good question, and I'm not sure on that


----------



## JayT

> If it was me doing that work id suck it up and stroke the check for a new paint job on the hood.
> 
> - chrisstef


+1 to that. A new paint job is less than paying a lawyer a few hours to fight it.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't even think it'd have to be a whole new paint job either. I would probably be fine with a good repair job and clear coat. I've got a friend who's a professional painter, and I intend to have him take a look at it and see what he says. I have a 500 deductible if it ends up being a comprehensive claim on my own insurance. Would have to see how much it'd cost to fix it then


----------



## jmartel

Weaksauce. Sucks to hear that, Mos.


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe you can take a peek around the spot you had parked in that day Mos. If you see a bunch of exposed rebar above your car and spalling concrete id bank on vibrations. If there isn't, id check around for concrete chips and chunks. Paul may be the best guy to ask but I think precast concrete is hardened pretty good (4,000+ psi?) and it would tend to shatter instead of pulverize when hammered.


----------



## August

> I heard of a guy taking a pheasant to the chest and getting knocked off his bike. I have only personally ever hit a crow or some other small bird with my foot. No harm done except maybe to the bird.
> 
> Work order says: "inspect, repair, and test burner". What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p


What is that ?


----------



## ToddJB

A crack.


----------



## CL810

Let me tell you about my weekend…..


----------



## JayT

^ That'll give me nightmares for a while. It's just wrong.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed. That's kind of disturbing.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I heard of a guy taking a pheasant to the chest and getting knocked off his bike. I have only personally ever hit a crow or some other small bird with my foot. No harm done except maybe to the bird.
> 
> Work order says: "inspect, repair, and test burner". What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> What is that ?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


It is essentially a 7 foot long gas burner. It's used to treat paper or film so coatings adhere better to the surface. It's from our flame treater. Very aptly named.

Mos, that's the worst.

Cl8, THAT is the worst. *shudder*


----------



## August

Ah ok cool
I thought you need some help welding it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Agreed. That s kind of disturbing.
> 
> - chrisstef


LOL. Just about *any* bhog post is more disturbing than that.

Here's another mallet handle out of bubinga.


----------



## duckmilk

Catching up.

Can't get the quote function to work. Red said: "Sharpening an iron with a 45 degree bevel is interesting."

I had the same problem with my No. 80 and came up with this.










It is a block of oak I cut at a 45 and stuck 2 bolts through to keep them from sliding when I clamped the blade in (I put some air gun nails in it for visual effect.) It can then be clamped up holding the blade at 45. The top of the block then gives you some visual reference for horizontal. I use a small oil stone to sharpen the bevel.


----------



## chrisstef

I like the new T-handle on your plug Red. I guess ive become so numb to Hog's antics that human faced canines are now more disturbing and that, in itself, is disturbing.

Scooped the wiring book and im gonna take off my sallypants.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats on the new kiddo Kevin.

Hitting a deer on a bike? Yikes!!

Stef, we put lights like that in our barn earlier this year. There are 2 ballasts in each fixture (8 bulbs per fixture) and if I remember right, each ballast only draws 1.2 amps (I think). With 4 fixtures, the total draw is around 10 amps. We have all 4 on one switch.


----------



## August

> Agreed. That s kind of disturbing.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> LOL. Just about *any* bhog post is more disturbing than that.
> 
> Here s another mallet handle out of bubinga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That's nice Red


----------



## RPhillips

Stef, I used to be a Journeyman Electrician, if you have any questions feel free to hit me up.

I'll PM you my cell and you can just text/call if you need anything. Not sure how much I can help from a state away, but technology (cell phone/camera/texts) may help to shorten the gap.


----------



## chrisstef

Killer. Thanks Rob!


----------



## theoldfart

Frame pic









Sitting in a Toyota dealer waiting to hear if my truck is safe to drive :-(


----------



## summerfi

Yikes Kevin, looks like a case of salty New England roads. Maybe time to find a good welder.


----------



## woodcox

I'm sure they have a frame on the shelf Kevin. Thirty hours labor tops.


----------



## theoldfart

They're telling me the recall did not effect CA so they are trying to call regional mgrs etc etc etc. Stomach is churning, wife is upset and I'm 4,000 miles from home.


----------



## Airframer

Are you in CA? No worries.. I am sure Tony can swing right on by and pick you and the wife up… just keep an eye on your bunghole..


----------



## summerfi

Anyone know if this motor can be re-wired to switch it from 230v to 115v? I'm doubtful, but I don't know that much about it.


----------



## ShaneA

If it's 12 amps at 230v, doesn't that mean it would be 24 @ 115? Is that even possible? Keep in mind, I prolly know less about electricity than Stef…


----------



## Pezking7p

Kevin, what happened? I missed something obviously. Hope everything's ok.

Bob, usually they would be stamped 115/230 and the amps would be listed as 24/12.


----------



## walden

Todd should know the answer to this…


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, went to have an oil change and the shop saw that my frame was rotting out. Took it to a Toyota dealer here in NorCal and they are "evaluating" the situation. In 2010 Toyota had a recall on frames for rust, that re-treated the frame and gave me a lifetime transferable warranty. Time to collect. Timing sucks though since I havn't seen my new grandson yet. More details tomorrow.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevi, glad everyone is okay, that looks serious.

State of the Shop: A Mess.


----------



## Airframer

And what a beautiful mess it is^


----------



## Tugboater78

Im a DIY very experienced electrician, no formal training but have worked with many. Local inspector basically told me that he could e that I k ow exactly what I am doing. So I guess either I fooled him good or maybe I do know something. Helps that we have to do our own electrical on our boats. 3phase but basically same.


----------



## Pezking7p

Kev, good thing they saw it. That is a shocking amount of rust on a 2010.

Smitty, how do I get floors the same color as yours?


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, I only know what they label for me. I don't know the theory behind it. My guess is that it is likely possible, but that many amps would require a 30amp breaker and a 30amp plug. I wouldn't advise trying it, as the wiring diagram would be absent as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Is it a 2hp motor Bob? I think that's what I see.


----------



## summerfi

Yes Red, 2 hp. I took off a plate on the side of the motor, and inside was a tag with a wiring diagram. On the tag it said single voltage non-reversible. So I guess that answers my question. It is what it is.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, truck is an '04. Recall happened in '10.


----------



## Mosquito

Yikes Kevin, since it's a recall/warranty issue maybe you can get a loaner?

-

On the up-side had my appointment with the Estimator, and they basically said I was right, the dings in my hood (and fender and doors and roof) were all the same age, and either I drove through a gravel truck (literally said through a gravel truck) that it's highly unlikely they were highway dings. Estimated ~$2300 to fix it. So now I guess my Insurance adjuster takes all those pictures and the write up and brings it to the company responsible and try again… Worst case scenario I have to pay $500 deductible (and hope that my rates don't go up), but still, $500 is $500 I'd rather spend on other things. Like a house downpayment


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob- non-reversible just means the motor can't change directions. 2hp is usually the max than can be run on 110. Is there any wiring diagram inside the little wire connection box attached to the motor? If it can be wired 110, there should be a diagram on/in there.


----------



## August

Smitty me too shop is a real mess and dirty


----------



## summerfi

Here's the tag inside the cover. It's hard to read, but at the bottom it says single voltage non-reversible. I take that to mean you can't change either the voltage or spin direction.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hmmmm. Doesn't look promising Bob. But then again, I don't know as much about motors as I'd like to. I was just trained on getting them the correct amount of power. Maybe work some google-foo to find more info or schematics for that motor on the internet. Or consult a local electric tool/motor shop. I've had good luck with that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- I sure hope Toyota takes good care of you on that.

More lathe fun. Here's the wand we made for my little Hermione Granger(Harry Potter) this Halloween. It's made from redheart (of course she picked an exotic wood). We had fun making it. I'm picking up this turning pretty quickly.








-








-


----------



## theoldfart

Red' she's a cutie like her mom. That wand looks like it could dispatch a few vampires as well.


----------



## jmartel

But she's a blonde. She should have made Luna Lovegood's wand.


----------



## RPhillips

Bob, if I'm not mistaken, if you were to run that motor at 120v, you have to land the neutral (aka grounded conductor) on the #4 line and the "HOT" on the #2 line. (if I'm seeing the pic correctly)

@120v (vs 240v), it will pull about double the amps. You'll need to use #10 wire, and land it on a 30amp breaker. I would seek out someone with more experience on the matter before throwing any more cash at it.


----------



## ToddJB

She works hard for Hermione… So hard for Hermione


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice job, Red!

Dan, I honestly don't know how to make a floor look like that. I let this one look the way it does, didn't know at all how it would turn out while I was installing, sanding and finishing. Hoped I would like it, but had little actual control that I was aware of at the time.


----------



## john2005

> Frame pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting in a Toyota dealer waiting to hear if my truck is safe to drive :-(
> 
> - theoldfart


This would be my only beef with Toyotas. Cheap steel all the way through. But, if you nurse her up here Kevin, we'll change that frame for ya. We do all that kind of work for the Toy and Ford dealers here.



> John, the jointer is awesome, but babbitt bearing can be a huge head ache if they re worn out. And parts will me nye impossible to find if it needs anything. But I agree go by it now should be a cake walk with Bob handling 30lbs of it.
> 
> - ToddJB


I knew it had a flaw….

So let's see, I'm 6'3" and 160 lbs pure…well not much of anything really. Bob is takin 30 lbs off the grand total so that should leave me with, hey who has a tractor and 700 bucks I can borrow?


----------



## john2005

State of my shop Saturday at 1:00 (gimme a break, I had to work from 7 till 12:30.










By 3:30, she was lookin like this.










And by about 7 when I called her quits for the wife's party that started at 5 it was lookin like this.










I did get a little help though…..



















Gonna be lumber storage, among other things. I had hopes of getting the roof shingled tonight, but turns out my last trip to HD wasn't planned well enough. Oh well


----------



## summerfi

That's lookin' good John. We need to find some more logs so we can fill that place up.


----------



## ToddJB

John, how are you gonna store all your 48" wide waterfall bubinga slabs in there?


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck on the truck repair Kevin. That's probably not one of those "rock it until the wheels fall off" type of maladies.

I got a couple lights hung last night. After I got them up I was concerned that I didn't configure them right but I guess I wont really know until I juice them up and see how they throw the light. Ive got em about as tight to the ceiling as I can get, maybe a couple inches to spare.


----------



## Pezking7p

John, holy crap! That's the kind of progress I always envision myself making on a project, but it never works out.

And stef hung lights. The world is coming to an end. Truly.

Stef, as long as you wired them in parallel, you'll be fine. You would probably have to try pretty hard to screw up the wiring to those ballasts, to be honest.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hope he wired them right!


----------



## JayT

> And stef hung lights. The world is coming to an end. Truly.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Not yet, the world doesn't end until a workbench is built.

Wait, maybe that's hell freezing over. IDK.

John, nice progress. Must've been the great help you had. He's already on the hand tool side-using a hammer and ignoring the pneumatic framer. (and at least he's not wearing Crocs, ahem, Eric …. stef)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, John.

Looks like the neighbor was busy too.


----------



## walden

Good luck with the lights Stef. I think this will be your Winter when it all falls into place. Keep cranking!

Kev - Sorry to hear about the truck. I'm sure you'll get it all worked out. At least you don't have a boss breathing down your neck to get back.

Good progress on here! I went to Moab, Utah for some end of season camping this past week. The weather was amazing. That area of the country was beautiful! Pics to come. I ended up camping a total of 53 days this year. Now its time to switch to woodworking for the Winter!


----------



## Tugboater78

Smitty always find the small things..


----------



## JayT

.


----------



## chrisstef

That's gonna be killer lumber storage John.

I agree Walden. Just keep pluggin away baby.

I haven't wired the lights yet as I need to pic up some cable as well as some of the knockout protector jammies. Ill grab the supply from that free standing bulb in the right of the pic. Im assuming that I can make the connections inside the fixture and not use junction boxes? Theres plenty of room inside the fixture where the cover goes over the ballast.

2 down, 3 more to go.


----------



## jmartel

> I ended up camping a total of 53 days this year. Now its time to switch to woodworking for the Winter!
> 
> - walden


Nicely done. Although some people would consider you camping for 365 days by living in your hermit shack in the woods. What with the mountain lions living on top and all.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dreamy lean-to there John. I've always wanted one to put the air comp and DC in as well. Not sure the neighbors would like it though.


----------



## Pezking7p

> knockout protector jammies.
> - chrisstef


You mean NM connectors? Would like to see the look on the HD guy's face when you ask where he keeps his knockout protector jammies. Yes, you can make your connections inside the cover of the lights.

Speaking of electrical questions, anyone know what to ask for to get an electric hammer that will drive grounding rods? I saw a video where a guy drove a grounding rod with what looked like a hammer drill in about 30 seconds.

Second question, when upgrading my service panel from 125A to 200A, what is the best way to re-make the connections to between the existing conduits and my new panel? Do I need to cut the conduit off and re-route the conduit to the new box (the new box will be in the same location, just larger), or can I cut back the conduit and make the final connections with flex conduit?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, yea Pez, NM connectors aka knockout protector jammies.

Theyre called, get ready for it …. ground rod bits, Pez. Bosch makes one to fit their chipping hammers. Make sure that the spline matches the hammer as Bosch, wacker, hilti all use different bits.


----------



## Tugboater78

Pek since I just did a similar job. My inspector said I could just use junction boxes from old panel to the new, but I also changed locations. Since you are staying in same location I am not sure without seeing what you have.

About the grounding rods.. I used a 5lb sledge to drive 2 8' rods… I wouldn't recommend.. if you can find better options, use them.

Was gonna make some more connections yesterday and today but I have sick lil one to tend to.


----------



## john2005

> Dreamy lean-to there John. I ve always wanted one to put the air comp and DC in as well. Not sure the neighbors would like it though.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Great minds and all that, as the DC is right in the other side of that wall. I figure gettin the power there is gonna be cake. Ain't like I'm hanging lights or anything. -

Good eye Smitty, but when I told my neighbor what I was doing and asked him to move his crap, he just said, "yeah, go ahead and put it where you like". So that was all me.

To be fair, I did precut and per assemble as much as I could the week before so that all I had to do was assembly


----------



## jmartel

> Ain t like I m hanging lights or anything. -
> 
> - john2005


Or building a bench.


----------



## Pezking7p

Holy crap a ground rod driver is expensive. Need to see if I can rent one.


----------



## chrisstef

Whatta ya guys suppose this is? Low voltage wiring. Somethin to do with the thermostat upstairs?


----------



## JayT

^ Doorbell transformer.

Ground rod drivers are the bomb. We use them on a Bosch electric jack-hammer when setting up rental tents to drive in the stakes. These are not Walden-sized camping tents, they can be 60×100ft or more with peaks over 20ft high.

Here's an aerial pic of a set up from a while back. This one was 60×140ft.


----------



## chrisstef

Thank JayT. I was all corn-fused.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Probably the transformer for your furnace. Weird place to put it.



> Holy crap a ground rod driver is expensive. Need to see if I can rent one.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I've driven many of those with just a sledge hammer. One person to hold the rod steady….the other with good aim.


----------



## AnthonyReed

T-bar plugs,

Sorry about the rust troubles Kevin,

Awesome dad wand manufacturing,

John showing his DonW-ness in doing the work of a crew in short time while keeping his son hetro by refusing the crocs.

Stef lighting the way,

Smitty with a good eye,

And lots of helpful knowledge being spread around except from that friggin' Todd.

Nice read boys, thanks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, John, what a day! I probably would have got through fence demo only on day one. Nice work indeed.


----------



## ToddJB

> ^ Doorbell transformer.


The only way to be sure is the tongue test. Put your tongue on one of the exposed wires and see if you here "ding dong" upstairs.


----------



## chrisstef

Im not fallin for the ding dong test again Todd. Nice try.


----------



## ToddJB

Yes you are. Lying to yourself helps no one.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Im not fallin for the ding dong test again Todd. Nice try.
> 
> - chrisstef


lawls.

Reminds me of this joke about b-holes and 9-volt batteries.


----------



## chrisstef

Well come on with it all ready Pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

Buttholes are like 9-volt batteries. You know you shouldn't, but sooner or later you're going to put your tongue on it.


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummm….


----------



## ToddJB

> Yummm….
> 
> - AnthonyReed


There. Fixed it for you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That one was left wide open for ya wasn't it.

Wait…


----------



## ToddJB

Picked up the fire Uni this weekend. That currently makes three in the shop, each from a different decade. This guy will be used to piece together the other one, to get the best machine I can out of the two. Then the rest of the parts will be sold off/scrapped. For now it'll serve as an outfeed table. I had grand ideas about using the top as a permanent outfeed, but the miter slots are about 1/16" closer to each other than on my running machine. So, that's a no go. I'll see if they match up on my other top.


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of good parts there Todd.

Hey OF - I know that you've been looking for one that was your "vintage". http://hartford.craigslist.org/atq/4705191584.html


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I see Pez is pickin up the slack with hog's absence.

The first Augarojo mallet is done.










Little ebony wedgie there. 









The bubinga one is in the mail to August.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Todd. Keep us posted please. How are the walls coming along?

Nice work Red.


----------



## Tugboater78

Damn red.. I havent even had a chance to cut a piece of wood to make a handle. Last 2 days when I normally have shop time ive had a sick lil girl to tend to :/ oh well.. gives me reason to button up the kitchen wiring.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - Walls are coming. I'm at a point where I need to do a lot of grinding and sanding and would rather not do it in increments - I just want to bust it all out. So I'm waiting for a decent chunk of time to make that happen. They are father and fewer between than my heart desires.

Red, she's a looker. When you make wedges do you just make a slit with the bandsaw? Cause that wedge looks thick. Or did you intentionally make your handle narrower to achieve that hefty wedge?


----------



## JayT

> I see Pez is pickin up the slack with hog s absence.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Amazing how that works. Al disappears, hog takes over. Hog needs a break, Pez is there to pinch hit.

Nice mallet BTW, Red. Better than the nice Red mullet you used to sport.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe. My hair hasn't been that bright red since I was a little squirt…...

Todd- actually I rigged a quick jig on the tablesaw. Unfortunately I didn't get the kerf exact center, so I had to flip it. ...making the wedgie a little bigger than I wanted but oh well.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd- actually I rigged a quick jig on the tablesaw. Unfortunately I didn t get the kerf exact center, so I had to flip it. ...making the wedgie a little bigger than I wanted but oh well.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Well I like the look of a big wedge, so I'm glad you f'd up.


----------



## ToddJB

> Well I like the look of a big wedge
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh I screw up daily in my shop. I've just gotten better at recovering.

Our union is currently voting on a Labor Agreement that make it so we cannot be forced to use our vacation before April 1st. I've been forced to use my vacation in Jan or Feb the past five years (based on seniority), and it's a real drag. I sure hope it passes.


----------



## Tugboater78

What's a vacation? I have to blow my back out for one!


----------



## Pezking7p

FORCED to use vacation??? In other words, every other available day of vacation is taken by more senior members?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> FORCED to use vacation??? In other words, every other available day of vacation is taken by more senior members?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Right, say there can only be 5 guys each week. The first guy on the roster picks his weeks, and it works its way down to the 180th guy….me.

Another brilliant union idea.


----------



## ToddJB

> Another brilliant union idea.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


What would you propose as a better, but still fair idea?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, we are one of the only regions that does the system I described. The majority have the the #1 guy pick ONE week first….not all. Then he has to wait for it to come back around. Like a fantasy draft pick;-) This makes a huge difference.

Or, the company could allow more weeks between April and Dec, as we're proposing.

The company is just as much to blame. They're less than reasonable. For example, when a guy retires, they won't even free up those weeks for bid.


----------



## ToddJB

That makes a lot of sense to me. Does train-ing slow in April-Dec? Are you allowed to trade weeks? Does everyone have to pick their time at the beginning of the year?


----------



## Pezking7p

Vacation is difficult when you run 24/7 and you can't shut down the plant, so to speak. We operate on a first come first served basis, but someone always gets screwed. Only two people can be off per day at my plant, very hard to get your vacation days if you don't plan ahead. The nice part is that every two weeks you get 3 days off according to your schedule, so 2 days of vacation can get you 7 days off work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^You can see why vacation is so valuable to us. "Road" jobs like I hold, have no off days. On call 24/7 unless you've went over fed requirements.

I surprised the proposed vac agreement is even on the table. In 11 years, it's the first thing I've seen proposed that's a win for both sides. We give up some of our ability to break our vacation into single days. Oh well, I don't do that anyway.

About 5 years ago, we tried to make any agreement capping the amount of hours we could work in a month, or days in a row. The company wouldn't budge. Evidently they had no problem with requring guys working 300 hours a month (not kidding). Finally, congress stepped in and made a law. Railroads were ticked, we laughed.


----------



## lateralus819

Dropped my damn LN Dovetail saw and the top horn cracked. :'(

It's still on gonna figure out a way to fix it, maybe CA glue?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's what I'd use Lat.


----------



## walden

Lat - Send the saw back to LN. They will replace the handle for free. No joke!


----------



## CL810

Le Barron (in back, 12 oz.) meets his big brother, "Auggie", coming in at 15 ounces.










(Used a little of Red's photog trickery to exaggerate the size diff.)


----------



## ToddJB

Nice! Do you like the bigger handle?


----------



## jmartel

> Our union is currently voting on a Labor Agreement that make it so we cannot be forced to use our vacation before April 1st. I ve been forced to use my vacation in Jan or Feb the past five years (based on seniority), and it s a real drag. I sure hope it passes.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I worked for a very large defense contractor that shut down between Christmas and New Years every year. Your options for that time period was to either A) Use vacation or B) Work extra holiday weeks (on the holiday or overtime) and use your holiday time. So, for the 2 weeks we were given (and it didn't increase for over 10 years), we either had to use half of it during the shutdown, or give up basically all of our holidays during the year.

That was the worst time to have to take vacation. Everything's the most expensive, there's way too many people also taking vacation, and the weather is crappy most places. I ended up just working every holiday to avoid that.

I mean, yeah, we got the time off, but the fact that we only really got a week of vacation that we can choose when to pick was obnoxious. Now my job gives me 3 weeks, plus 11 holidays.


----------



## CL810

Todd, the jury is out on the new handle. Just finished it and have not used it yet. The pic does make it look bigger then it is.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Speaking of vacation. Just got back from Utah. A little more fishing time. I did take my wife and 8 month pregnant daughter this time, so we had to go do some site seeing at Bryce Canyon.



















I had to come back to work to get a little rest.

Congratulations on the new addition OF. I'll be having a grandson in about another month.










She went fishing with me but I forgot to take the camera. It was hilarious!


----------



## ToddJB

A girl fishing… that is a funny joke, Paul!


----------



## lateralus819

LN will replace the handle even though I dropped it? what the…


----------



## August

> Le Barron (in back, 12 oz.) meets his big brother, "Auggie", coming in at 15 ounces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Used a little of Red s photog trickery to exaggerate the size diff.)
> 
> - CL810


Damn dude that's sexy


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Clayton- is the brass head biggie on Auggie's than the Barron? Just curious because I thought we made them the same size as Barron's.

Gave mine mallet a whirl today. I likey.


----------



## donwilwol

> Gave mine mallet a whirl today. I likey.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Huh?


----------



## lateralus819

Translation- Gave my mallet a try today and i like it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry Don, I was typing, eating a polish sausage….and watching the world series.

And Clayton, do you have a lathe?


----------



## chrisstef

Here we go royals.

Over/under on how many bites it took red to eat said sausage: 1.5


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yessir. Kinda fun for us because the Royals minor league team is in Omaha. I used to take my boy to watch Alex Gordon and a couple other players on tv tonight.


----------



## Airframer

I've got 5 on no teeth involved….


----------



## walden

> LN will replace the handle even though I dropped it? what the…
> 
> - lateralus819


Yep. Just give them a call and tell them what happened. They will have you ship it back.


----------



## CL810

Red, they are 1/4" longer. Some of the 3 oz. difference comes from the wood. The wood is sound reclaimed pallet wood used for a product from Malaysia. No idea what it is but it is heavy and oily.

And ya, I do have a lathe. Couldn't you tell from that sweet handle? LOL. It's the small Rikon I got for the rare occasions I need to turn something.


----------



## Pezking7p

Vacation is a bugger. I hope the rule passes, red.

Had a spray-a-thon after work. Got the backs of 27 doors and drawers sprayed between 5:45 and 7:15, including getting equipment set up. Tomorrow I'll spray all the fronts/edges and the last face frame. Need to pick up about 9000 painters pyramids to stack everything on while it dries. Gotta say, I might be a spray convert, this stuff goes fast and easy once you get the hang of it. Also, when they say dry to the touch in 15 minutes, they ain't kidding.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Pimp sauce.

With the mallet handles, I tried to land somewhere between Barrons and the Glen Drake handle. I think the thinner neck like Barron's would be more comfortable.

Footloong. Who's got the footlong?


----------



## Pezking7p

Now I want a hot dog. Don't get excited stef.


----------



## August

Random pics cleaning shop 









Throw out wood


----------



## RPhillips

I like the mallets… love to have one like that. Looks like it would function pretty well


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hint, hint…..lawl.


----------



## lateralus819

> LN will replace the handle even though I dropped it? what the…
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> Yep. Just give them a call and tell them what happened. They will have you ship it back.
> 
> - walden


Now THAT is customer service. I would almost feel guilty!


----------



## August

^^ damn Red I wonder where whe can get one?


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol august the Stanley's are so lonely. Can't you at least push them together so they can comfort one another? You have so many LNs I can't even figure out what all of them are.


----------



## jmartel

Realized about 30 min before Rockler closes that my can of satin Arm-R-Seal had solidified. I haven't used it in a while, apparently. Luckily I got over there in time before they closed to pick some up, along with some small box hardware that was on sale (I owe 3 boxes to people before Christmas). Ended up chatting with the store manager for a little bit. Real nice guy.


----------



## ToddJB

> Need to pick up about 9000 painters pyramids to stack everything on while it dries.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I made a buch by taking small pieces of 3/4 ply cut offs (like 2×2") and put a screw thew it. Slightly dulled the screw on the grinder. Free.


----------



## jmartel

I made a bunch of those. The bad thing about them is they don't stack. Plus, even with dulling the screws you run the risk of putting dents in the wood. Plastic pyramids are cheap enough.


----------



## ToddJB

I think you under estimate how cheap I am.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, you get no sympathy from me about being cheap. I've found old bandsaw resaw blades (2-3 tpi) set teeth up in a grooved stick to be great "paint pyramids". Space efficient to store (in a bucket) and can be as big or small as you need. The weight of the piece is distributed over so many points that they do no damage. They're usually dull anyway.
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Actually, plywood scraps will work for most of the pieces now that I think about it. I just have to dig them out after work, which is kind of a pain in the butt.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun fact: Demo is 86'd from his local petting zoo.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Another Fun fact: Todd got 86'd from the Colorado Stock Show. Seems he got caught eating Rocky Mountain Oysters 'cause a bull sat on his head.


----------



## chrisstef

That's cause yo mama is a llama T.

5 lights hung. 42,500 fuggen lumens. I should be able to perform surgery in that biatch. Gotta scoop up some wire today to string em all together.


----------



## Pezking7p

Wait, it took you two nights you HANG four lights? We should expect wiring to be complete in Q1 2015?

Edit: the more I think about this, the more I realize I shouldn't have children.


----------



## chrisstef

I ahd to figure out placement and it was 2 nights to hang 5 lights. Get it right. 4Q in 2014 is doable but a big push. I think I can do it.

No kids if you wanna get stuff done. If you don't mind it taking a week worth of sundays to accomplish minor tasks, go on and have a couple.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Despite planning, the lights are in the wrong place. Just sayin'. You'll discover that once the shop setup is done and you've worked in it awhile.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty said you're doing it wrong Demo, take heed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just referencing the Workshop Style Guide, is all. It's a truth: all lighting decisions are wrong the first time.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty's most likely right but for the most part light placement was dictated by duct runs and other obstructions. I know that ill have a couple of dark spots sandwiched between ductwork and headers (left side of the pic) but I made sure that I was able to hit those areas at the end of each run of lights. If ive got to add a couple of single bulb fixtures ill be able to do that easily.










Or I can get me some track lighting


----------



## AnthonyReed

Correction: Smitty says you're fu(ked.

BYo loves him some track lighting and apple martinis.


----------



## August

Damn Chris if your close by I have lights here..

Anyway when you screw up in a project you tend to think fast and work fast now I have to wait for glue to dry damn


----------



## walden

Hahaha. Nothing like waking up and reading the morning smack down on LJ. Good work men!


----------



## chrisstef

I appreciate the offer August but im good on lights brother. We throw out more lighting fixtures than I can count here at work. Id venture to guess we demo around 500 a year. Ill be pulling out the single bulb fixtures that are in there now so I can reuse those if needed to cover dead zones.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm on the home stretch with this pantry. Gonna bust out some transtint and see what magic I can work on this birds eye maple. Guess we'll see how this goes.


----------



## lateralus819

Red are you using alcohol or water?


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck red and wear some gloves. Good ones. I like to double bag it when I work with dye.


----------



## 7Footer

Strong work the last few days here fellas, I've been keeping up just too busy to chime in. Gawd I can't wait to make a couple of those handles for the mallet heads, August rules!!

Seems like it's been forever since I did any woodworking…. It took that fugger from St. James Bay tool almost 1 month to send me the blade for my auto-set….. But alas it arrived, and I sharpened it last night…
IT'S ALIVE! IT'S ALIVE!


















I didn't put a camber on the blade yet because it was getting late last night and i didn't have the time, what's the standard camber for a 2 3/8" jointer blade? 1/16"?

Here's a little eye-candy for Widdle, from over the weekend:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red are you using alcohol or water?
> 
> - lateralus819


I dunno. What am I supposed to use? lol

I was planning on using water, raising the grain first.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A month for an iron? That's lightning fast for SJB. It took the better part of a year, as I recall, to get rods from him for one of my joinery planes…


----------



## chrisstef

So here's the next electrical question for you guys. Ive been reading up on exposed wiring attached to concrete foundation walls and it seems like I have 2 options: thhn wire inside EMT conduit or running MC cable. I really like the idea of the EMT conduit for protection. What are the panel's thoughts? Also solid or stranded for the thhn?

I also need to figure out if what kind of cable I need to run from the panel over to the area where I want all the receptacles. Its about 50' away from the panel before I would mount any conduit. Do I run romex from the panel to the desired location and then switch over to the thhn / MC inside a junction box?


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, I did an experiment on Birdseye using antique maple I think, worked extremely well, not too obnoxious but still helps pop the eyes. Subtle. Basically copied Marc spagnuolos technique but I used alcohol instead of shellac.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

- Your only required to have protection for the wire when it's against cement. Once you get it up into the joists, romex is fine. Most guys just stub the conduit up to joist height.

- Often just using romex inside of EMT will save you money. Due to the bulk sales, romex can be cheaper at home stores than thhn wires.

- Definitely no stranded wire. You will cuss.

- MC is convenient, but more expensive. It's all floppy and sloppy installed. We only used it where it'd be buried in a wall.


----------



## ToddJB

^ That's the word from a red headed sparky. I'd take it.

Additionally check Craig's for Romex. It's always on it here.


----------



## JayT

> - Once you get it up into the joints, romex is fine. Most guys just stub the conduit up to joist height
> 
> - Often just using romex inside of EMT will save you money. Due to the bulk sales, romex can be cheaper at home stores than thhn wires.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


This. You'll be happier in the long run and have fewer connections to make. You also will find other uses for any leftover romex. What else are you going to do with the remaining THHN.

One piece of advice-run the romex through the EMT before you hang the conduit on the wall, that way it's far easier to pull straight and not snag/gouge the sheathing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I meant "up into the joists, not joints." Stef would be busting out the Bob Marley down there.



> Red, I did an experiment on Birdseye using antique maple I think, worked extremely well, not too obnoxious but still helps pop the eyes. Subtle. Basically copied Marc spagnuolos technique but I used alcohol instead of shellac.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'm using the antique maple….and it's lookin Good!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Double post.


----------



## JayT

Estate sale in Topeka, KS this Friday and Saturday and I can't go because I have other commitments. Serious tears falling here! They've posted a few teaser pics.



















Machinery, too.



















And how about a pedal powered scroll saw


----------



## KelvinGrove

Started reading last night when I was only about 400 posts behind. Made a list of things to comment on…finally said, eff it…these guys have it under control.

Anyway… Things should calm down around her enough to get home before 10:00 PM. That will give me some time to stop by and give you clowns a hard time.

Lots leading up to yesterday. Don't think I mentioned that we were getting ready for our bi-annual "Disaster". This years simulation was, someone got bent at their professor and shot the place up. It actually does NOT happen as often as the news wants you to think but we still train for it. A few shots from my day.










This guy was good, he kept yelling at the cops trying to shake them up.










My Brothers of the Big Red Truck getting ready to go in behind the cops to deal with the victims.










My "office" when "SHTF"










Another office shot. Not sure if it was the topic or what but this room is usually pandeliruim when we are in here and yesterday it was really quite. It may have been the topic they were dealing with.


----------



## ToddJB

^ Dang. Wonder if it's hodge-podge estate pricing, or if they brought in an estimator?

Tim, looks like a good day of training. That back pack is a tripping hazard. You better shape that ship up, Sir.


----------



## Mosquito

Jay, I feel like you need to cancel whatever it is you're already committed to…


----------



## chrisstef

Right on. Thanks Red. Good food for thought. Looks like that 250' roll of romex might be the ticket. Last electrical question nfor the day is if im running said romex inside the EMT does it need to be 12/3 or is 12/2 good enough?

Edit - Holy mother of hollows and rounds.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- 12/3 only means you have one more hot conductor…..so you could have a 2nd circuit. Only necessary if your wanting to say, carry a 2nd circuit onto another part in the room. Make sense?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, looks like a good day of training. That back pack is a tripping hazard. You better shape that ship up, Sir.
> 
> - ToddJB


LOL It belongs to the police chief. Someone asked him if it was a bomb or his dope bag. (And to NSA, yes I said 
"bomb" but I was only using it as an illustration)

The estate sale makes me want to take off on Friday and start driving west.


----------



## ToddJB

12/2 with ground is fine for a basic 110 and 220 set up. Might need some #/3 if you're going to do a three way switch for your lights.


----------



## 7Footer

Smitty - yeah 1 month for a blade that he had on the shelf, not one that he had to make. Was the first time I ordered from him, is that still the norm for that dude? Kinda BS if you ask me, takes 3 weeks to wrap a blade in some paper, stick it in an envelope and get it out the door.

Red - Did the swap saw show back up at your house yet?

Holy crap Jay, I agree with Mos, cancel your plans!


----------



## ToddJB

> Smitty - yeah 1 month for a blade that he had on the shelf, not one that he had to make. Was the first time I ordered from him, is that still the norm for that dude? Kinda BS if you ask me, takes 3 weeks to wrap a blade in some paper, stick it in an envelope and get it out the door.
> 
> - 7Footer


In the future you can go to the other guys who stock original auto-set blades. The man has the market for your need, he doesn't have to rush. Ha.


----------



## Mosquito

7' seems about normal. When I bought a set of #46 irons from him, they were so poorly ground that I asked to exchange them for a better set (what I got had spots of 1/16" flats on the ends of many). He said he had another set done, and they were better. So I sent them back priority mail, and it got there in 3 days. I got the other set about 3 weeks after mine were delivered. I'd say, if you don't buy it from him through eBay, probably the norm.

And I agree with Todd. Unfortunately he may be slow, but he's the only option for many parts…


----------



## jmartel

I'm taking notes since I'm eventually going to put a 20A circuit in the garage. I only have 1 circuit that powers everything, and it's 15A. I trip the breaker with the planer alone, and I will trip it trying to do the shop vac and the TS at the same time. Mine will have to be surface mounted since the garage has been drywalled.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotcha red & Todd. 12/2 and lots of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And thank goodness for the option, warts and all.


----------



## ToddJB

jmart - Is your wire 12 gauge? If so, you should be able to just swap the breaker for a 20amp, and put in a 20amp outlet where your jointer is.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I m taking notes since I m eventually going to put a 20A circuit in the garage. I only have 1 circuit that powers everything, and it s 15A. I trip the breaker with the planer alone, and I will trip it trying to do the shop vac and the TS at the same time. Mine will have to be surface mounted since the garage has been drywalled.
> 
> - jmartel


I am glad I am not alone in this. Every time I have to unplug something to plug something else in I can't help but sing the 'Green Acres" song.


----------



## ToddJB

Now I have an electrical question. How large do you think this box is? I need something to hide my VFD for my lathe in. Thought this would be cool. But it doesn't have any dimensions and the guy isn't responding to my inquiry


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red - Did the swap saw show back up at your house yet?
> 
> - 7Footer


Ya, it's on its way back to Terry…again.

Todd, here's the modern equivalent. Should be similar.


----------



## jmartel

> jmart - Is your wire 12 gauge? If so, you should be able to just swap the breaker for a 20amp, and put in a 20amp outlet where your jointer is.
> 
> - ToddJB


Not sure. I'd have to cut power, take out an outlet and look. Regardless, I'd like to put a new circuit in to power tools off of so that way I don't lose lights if I jump the breaker.

I actually don't own a jointer yet. Just been using the planer by itself to surface wood.


----------



## 7Footer

> Red - Did the swap saw show back up at your house yet?
> 
> - 7Footer
> 
> Ya, it s on its way back to Terry…again.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Good deal…. I'd be willing to bet that Terry still gets the saw before I get mine!


----------



## JayT

> Jay, I feel like you need to cancel whatever it is you re already committed to…
> 
> - Mosquito


Believe me, I've thought about it. Saturday's commitment is locked, but if there was any way of getting off work Friday on this short notice, I'd make the road trip. Doesn't look promising.



> ^ Dang. Wonder if it s hodge-podge estate pricing, or if they brought in an estimator?
> 
> - ToddJB


Good question. Here is a quote direct from the Craigslist post. "Everything is priced below market value including eBay" So what does that mean? Are they pricing the planes below real market value or below Jim Bode's idea of value? That's a big difference.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, here s the modern equivalent. Should be similar.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Wow, that's tiny. 

What could I search on that would reveal something like that only bigger? I need about 8.5 of depth.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, here is a good option: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062285

They have lots of sizes, just search for "hobby box" or "project box".

Otherwise, if you go to any electrical supply house they'll be able to sell you electrical enclosures in much larger sizes, but they'll be in the $25-$35 range (and up). Like this: http://www.mcmaster.com/#electrical-enclosures/=u9jmv0

Edit: to say that you should make sure you get ones with knockouts already in them, since I doubt you have the punch to put holes in those steel boxes, and drilling is a PITA.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the tips, Pez, but I kind of want to go for an old/repurposed one as this will be placed directly at eye height behind my lathe, and I've got that whole old look thing going on in the garage. I might swing by the Habitat ReStore.


----------



## chrisstef

What are the dimensions you need Todd. I might have something cool kickin around the shop that's been salvaged. Maybe an old fire extinguisher cabinet or somethin?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is anyone else confused and bewildered by the existence of Belgium, Netherlands and Denmark? Are they truly viable autonomous countries? Shouldn't they all just be consolidated and have the inhabitants henceforth called the Dutch so that I am no longer troubled with knowing the difference?


----------



## chrisstef

You been staring at numbers too long again Tony. You love Deutchland.


----------



## CL810

^ must be hump day. Move into the shade Tony.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - only crucial dimension is 8.5" deep. The rest of the unit is like like 6" tall x 4" wide. But it can be much bigger, as I would likely eventually hide other electrical things in it too.

And even if it's just a little shy of 8.5" deep I could probably go into the drywall behind where it would be mounted.


----------



## Pezking7p

Belgium is planning an invasion of your house just for thinking that. How dare you.

How dare you.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill see whats kickin around for ya and ill put the boys on alert for something cool.

My lead supervisor just sent me the new artwork depicting the property manager on a job were working. Its a 96 unit remodel, occupied, and shes been a nightmare to try and work with. Towing cars in the parking lot, yelling at the workers, taking away all the on site storage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> You been staring at numbers too long again Tony. You love Deutchland.
> 
> - chrisstef


 - See??!?!? Deutchland is Germany and has nothing to do with other three countries I am talking about; so you are confused too. I swear those northern Europeans are up to something.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome, Thanks man!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Nice. Wish I could read it all.


----------



## john2005

> Jay, I feel like you need to cancel whatever it is you re already committed to…
> 
> - Mosquito


Right?

Oh, and this! Bob we you still good for 30 lbs?
http://missoula.craigslist.org/tls/4693757495.html


----------



## Pezking7p

Property manager sounds hot. I hope the tongue proportions are accurate.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, what's your preference Flemish or Walloon?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly Kev. Exactly.


----------



## jmartel

> You been staring at numbers too long again Tony. You love Deutchland.
> 
> - chrisstef - See??!?!? Deutchland is Germany and has nothing to do with other three countries I am talking about; so you are confused too. I swear those northern Europeans are up to something.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I thought northern Europeans were the Norse/Swedish/Finnish people? When did Dutch become Northern Europeans?

And the Netherlands are like the Tour de France. A bunch of people on drugs riding bicycles.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah John, good for 30 lbs, but I can only do one piece of heavy machinery a week. You gonna build another addition on your shop for that jointer?


----------



## chrisstef

Here's the transcript for ya T:

Man to the lower left "Im sorry. I wont park there again. Please" 
Center Caption "This is my effin parking lot" 
Caption to the right "Eff all you construction workers"


----------



## AnthonyReed

I guess only Denmark officially falls into that geographic area but if you can't follow along with my rantings your are always welcome to suck a di(K Jmart.

"Eff all you construction workers" was the one I could not make out, thanks Demo.


----------



## jmartel

Someone's a little testy today. That time of the month?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That came off as testy? I only meant to thwack your nuts not wound your pride. My apologies.


----------



## jmartel

Not really hurt my pride. Most joking insults aren't quite as direct as that one typically unless someone gets angry at the other person legitimately. More curiosity than anything else since I wasn't sure what set it off.


----------



## theoldfart

Delivered table, job finished









just the right size









The new owners are taking a nap!


----------



## ToddJB

A good gift typically makes me tired too, Kev. Good job. What's the story with the truck?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too pointed then, got it. Sorry Jmart, I forget we're strangers and some things don't translate well.

Beautiful table Kevin.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks right at home Kev. Any news on the truck?


----------



## CL810

Table turned out great Kevin!


----------



## RPhillips

> Ill see whats kickin around for ya and ill put the boys on alert for something cool.
> 
> My lead supervisor just sent me the new artwork depicting the property manager on a job were working. Its a 96 unit remodel, occupied, and shes been a nightmare to try and work with. Towing cars in the parking lot, yelling at the workers, taking away all the on site storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


At least she has a nice rack…


----------



## SASmith

ToddJB, What is your plan for ventilation on the VFD case?
For mine I built a wood frame with plexiglass front. Top, bottom and sides are covered in filter material.
I could be wrong but I thought they needed lots of air for cooling.


----------



## theoldfart

We drove down to Saratoga from Auburn yesterday, the dealer gave us another Tacoma to use while they deal with mine. I'm waiting to hear from the dealer right now. Guess I'll have to settle for playing with my granddaughter for now  Grandson is sleeping.


----------



## ToddJB

> ToddJB, What is your plan for ventilation on the VFD case?
> For mine I built a wood frame with plexiglass front. Top, bottom and sides are covered in filter material.
> I could be wrong but I thought they needed lots of air for cooling.
> 
> - SASmith


The need air, but these units do not get super hot. If it was a large enough box I would worry about venting, but if it was a smaller box I would drill vent holes in the bottom of whatever the box was.


----------



## jmartel

Oh man. I need one of these in my life. Trying to convince the wife that we have the money since my loan is paid off isn't working though. 140hp and 400ish lbs. Enough to have a lot of fun with and a bump up from the current bike, but not too much.


----------



## CL810

Jmartel, we'll back you up - tell her our wives are letting all of us get one. 

Played around with the chisel hammer today. Ended up evening out the taper. Resulted in about 1/16" smaller grip. Lost less than 1/2 oz of weight.


----------



## jmartel

Well, she already called dibs on the next bike. She doesn't have a good enough life insurance policy for me to suggest buying her that bike (she doesn't have her license yet).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Andy- that looks more comfy. Do you like it better?


----------



## Pezking7p

Shiny!

Cabinets are all sprayed. Time to take out my load bearing wall. I hope the framer types are going to be on-call this weekend because I have no idea what's going to be in the ceiling. Opening up a doorway to be a 7 foot opening…one side the ceiling appears to be setting on the top plate, but this was originally the outside wall of the house so it likely has the rafters sitting on the top plate too. The other side of the wall is a very low pitch addition, and the ceiling joists look like they're stuck into the side of the wall. No idea how that side is attached. No idea how I'm going to attach that side to the new header but it's going to have to be hangers or a ledger board I imagine.


----------



## CL810

Ya, a little. Feels like I have better control.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, I have the exact same set up, and will be doing the exact same opening when I redo our kitchen. Can you get in the attic to see what's shaking?


----------



## john2005

Just had the best conversation with my 2 1/2 yr old
Daddy are those holes in your shirt?
Yes buddy
What are they from?
Welding
Do I have a welder?
No but I will give you mine when you are older
I'm gonna get a bigger one. I don't need yours.

We be raising a man here


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, I can get in the attic and see what's going on on the original house side, but I'm confident that side is resting on the top plate. The addition side I have no way to see into. I imagine the space between the ceiling and the roof is 18" at the tallest point.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL. Awesome John.

Playing play doh with my four year daughter and she says, "See how mine is perfection? Yours is all wrong."

I've passed on my OCD.


----------



## CL810

John, that was tooooooo funny!

My 3 year old grand daughter asked how I got the boo-boo on my hand. Told her in my workshop. "You need to be more careful Papa."


----------



## jmartel

> Just had the best conversation with my 2 1/2 yr old
> Daddy are those holes in your shirt?
> Yes buddy
> What are they from?
> Welding
> Do I have a welder?
> No but I will give you mine when you are older
> I m gonna get a bigger one. I don t need yours.
> 
> We be raising a man here
> 
> - john2005


That's how you know you are winning at parenting.

Did a bit of shop douching to clean up so I can work on the bike. Time for some winter maintenance/cleaning. Going to strip the whole thing down, and scrub the hell out of it. Plus changing out all fluids, rebuilding the brake caliper, swapping out the shock spring, checking valves, touching up scratches/scrapes in the frame, and maybe painting engine cases.










Time for some dinner. Might start taking it apart after.


----------



## Pezking7p

But…how did you get it up there??


----------



## jmartel

I have a pair of folding aluminum ramps that are stashed in the back corner behind the water heater.

And the whole table thing is on 8 casters so I can roll it around the garage as needed.

I need to make doors for the lower portion of the table, and put a back on it. Everything's getting dusty in there since it's open. I could probably add a few more stiffeners just to be safe as well. Plus, once I get around to building it, the whole table will roll underneath a general purpose bench/storage cabinet out of the way. Put a melamine top on it with my big metal vise and do dirty work on there.


----------



## Tugboater78

My workbench for the day, drywall bench








And wall that got covered, mostly, before kids got out of school and i had to take one to girlscouts in her Jasmine halloween cosyume. And the other to Karate.









My.kitchen is a mess…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's what I get to do for 8 hours tomorrow. 








-
We call it "sTimulator training." I cannot emphasize how boring it is.


----------



## theoldfart

Red's doing the virtual choo choo!


----------



## widdle

pez..hard to tell what you got going on, but for starters you may want to up the size of your header material and go double trimmers or 4"x4" trimmers with straps or post caps, and hardware at all connections..or some shear panel..


----------



## widdle

I think my advice was wrong after reading your post again..Ill wait for pics or a sketch..


----------



## Tugboater78

Simulators are awesome, sometime after first of the year I will be in a boat simulator.


----------



## 9mmfan

Hello. I recently joined this site to further my desire to move beyond DIY rough carpentry. While reading the backlog of posts, I was amused to discover the concept of the "shop log".

When my wife and I bought this house in our new town, round 'bout a year and three quarters ago, amidst the stones (previous owner was apparently a bit of a rock hound) and other random bits was this right here.









It was one of the first things I moved into the converted garage/shop, as I knew it would be handy for use with the inertial bullet puller pictured with said shop log. I had gathered the tools and supplies to learn reloading when I lived in Dallas and lacked the space to put it all to use. The house came with a very rough work bench, but I know that building a bench of one's own is a rite of passage. It also seems that continuing to build benches is a way to sharpen skills and such.

Just thought I would introduce myself, and show that the shop log moves beyond woodworking. Nothing like a nice solid piece of stable end grain for various uses.

While I am likely a considerable distance time-wise from being able to do anything serious, I look forward to picking some brains and sharing some progress.

I thank you in advance for allowing me to be a part of this community.


----------



## 489tad

Cullen welcome. Sit back and enjoy the ride. Apparently there is no time limit for someone to build a proper bench.  Directed at me for still using a New Yankee type design.


----------



## August

Well it's 5am chicago time I'm in downtown Chicago trying to take a Porsche


----------



## Pezking7p

> I have a pair of folding aluminum ramps that are stashed in the back corner behind the water heater.
> 
> And the whole table thing is on 8 casters so I can roll it around the garage as needed.
> 
> I need to make doors for the lower portion of the table, and put a back on it. Everything s getting dusty in there since it s open. I could probably add a few more stiffeners just to be safe as well. Plus, once I get around to building it, the whole table will roll underneath a general purpose bench/storage cabinet out of the way. Put a melamine top on it with my big metal vise and do dirty work on there.
> 
> - jmartel


I would be scared to push it up there by myself. With my luck, I'd drop it on the other side, lol.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Here s what I get to do for 8 hours tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> We call it "sTimulator training." I cannot emphasize how boring it is.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I can see this really making a strong run in the video game market, but you'd have to combine it with big game hunter.


----------



## JayT

OK, so Red gets to watch boring TV for eight hours. Pez would like to find ways to spice that up. (BTW, I think combining it with Big Game Hunter and Grand Theft Auto would be the way to go. Shoot animals and people as you rocket down the track in a stolen train)

Curtis just dropped in. Welcome. And he will have a bench finished before stef. Nice use of shop log, BTW.

And we now know why August has such an arsenal.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Welcome to the gang Cullen…and you know you are "real member" when they start insulting you.

And I still use an old table top on two wobbly saw horses because any bench is better than no bench.


----------



## ToddJB

Cullen, that's a mighty fine looking log you've got yourself there. Welcome.

August, you're getting paid to steal a car legally. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I think my advice was wrong after reading your post again..Ill wait for pics or a sketch..
> 
> - widdle


Here's a cross section of what I think the roof/ceiling framing looks like. The roof structure on the right I'm sure is pretty much how it's drawn. The room on the left is the addition, and that is the side that I really don't know how it's attached to the main house. Obviously the ceiling joists are attached to the main house somehow, but there's nothing for them to sit on since the joists are lower than the top of the wall. I'm guessing they toenailed the roof structure into existing wall studs, but again, I don't have any idea. I do know the guy who built the house and did all the work was a carpenter, and the rest of the house is well built. But my plan is to take the roof structure on the left and use joist hangers to attach it to my LVL beam, unless I find something really weird in there.

I'm going to test the waters tonight and see how pissed wifey will get if I open up the walls and try to get some photos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome Cullen.

Fantastic shop log!!


----------



## CL810

Pre season sale at The Shop Log Store


----------



## walden

Damn August. Be careful. That makes my palms sweat. Repo seems exciting and terrifying at the same time. Glad I'm debt free…I wouldn't want August coming after me. I don't think my mountain lion could protect me from that guy.


----------



## RPhillips

August, if your ever down in Indy maybe we could meet up… as soon as I hide my car


----------



## jmartel

> I would be scared to push it up there by myself. With my luck, I d drop it on the other side, lol.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Actually, I power it up while I walk next to it. So long as you feather the clutch and cover the brake, you're fine. When I had my pickup, that's how I'd have to load it to get to and from the track once or twice a month. We're finally getting a hitch for the jeep, so I'll be able to use a trailer from now on.

The worst part is holding it upright while grabbing the rear stand and putting the bike on the stand. The whole unit isn't wide enough to put the kickstand down and let it hold itself upright.


----------



## jmartel

> Well it s 5am chicago time I m in downtown Chicago trying to take a Porsche
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Don't get shot.


----------



## Mosquito

> Well it s 5am chicago time I m in downtown Chicago trying to take a Porsche
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> Don t get shot.
> 
> - jmartel


Kind of what I was thinking lol


----------



## ToddJB

Found my inspiration color for my welder:










It's Detroit Diesel Alpine Green


----------



## AnthonyReed

We lease out a portion of our building to a reprography outfit. I think they eat carrion on a regular basis. When you can smell the bathroom when you are only halfway down the hall it is not a good thing.

So.

Effing.

Bad.

Good color Todd.


----------



## jmartel

> Kind of what I was thinking lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Then again, if it's a Porsche, it's probably not in a bad section of town.


----------



## chrisstef

No bueno Tony. I hear San Fransisco carrion is good this time of year though. Just the perfect amount of sun gives it the ripeness of a well aged Napa wine.

On a side note … you love mushrooms


----------



## AnthonyReed

Painful.


----------



## August

well thanks for all the kind words everything went ok no problem damn the lie Nielsen tools i want this car mennnnn.
hey Chris what are you growing in your back yard men LOL


----------



## jmartel

I think you need to stop at a racetrack on the way home and put it through a few laps. "No, sir, I swear the tires were all bald already. Yeah, honestly, the brake pads were worn down to nothing, too. It was like that when I picked it up. You can't believe what the owner says, he doesn't even pay his bills!"


----------



## August

> I think you need to stop at a racetrack on the way home and put it through a few laps. "No, sir, I swear the tires were all bald already. Yeah, honestly, the brake pads were worn down to nothing, too. It was like that when I picked it up"
> 
> - jmartel


I won't say I did not try onces lol l


----------



## widdle

pez.. Are you wanting the ceiling height of the addition to plane through ? Or is bottom of header going to be @ door height ? and is it going to be a jammed and cased opening or just plaster ? if it's the later, i would say, slam a 4' x 12" up to the bottom of the plates, and build down to door height( depending on the numbers ). Double king studs, double trimmers and some straps or equivelant from floor joists below up through top plates and from king studs to header..ceiling joists will hang off oversized header . If your concerned about shear ..you could ply that exterior wall, and ceiling joists butt the ply and get hangers. Hardware usually goes outside of ply..


----------



## lateralus819

August do you ever get confrontation from the owners or non paying owners? Lol.


----------



## August

> August do you ever get confrontation from the owners or non paying owners? Lol.
> 
> - lateralus819


I've been doing this work since February 7 or 2001 
I can count with one of my hand with all the bad ones.
Damn TV people make seem bad.
Not really suppose say anything but like this morning the guy left and so the trailer outside and the first thing he said is can I take my stuff out before I load the car.
So 90% people are nice.
I love my job when people are mean.
But I hate my job when people cooperate because I look like the bad guy.
But I need money LOL


----------



## ToddJB

> But I hate my job when people cooperate because I look like the bad guy.
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Yeah, I'm not sure if I view you as the bad guy. It's the nature of living on credit. If you don't pay, then you don't get to keep the things you've bought on borrowed money.

You would be the bad guy if you were making out with his wife as you sped away in his car while making fun of his loafers.


----------



## Pezking7p

Widdle, I will keep the existing ceiling height on both sides. The opening will be just plaster, no trim or moldings. Two kings and two jacks? My code says one king and two jacks, but maybe there's a reason for using two kings? When you say straps…you mean continuous all the way up the sides, or several smaller plates up the sides?

Also, when attaching the header to the framing, nail through the king studs into the ends of the header? Do I need straps to connect the header to the top plate?


----------



## Mosquito

it's the whole "don't shoot the messenger" thing… it's not you taking it back, it's the bank who just happened to hire you to take it back lol


----------



## ToddJB

> it s the whole "don t shoot the messenger" thing… it s not you taking it back, it s the bank who just happened to hire you to take it back lol
> 
> - Mosquito


And they are taking it back because, oh yeah, they're the ones who own it.


----------



## jmartel

> You would be the bad guy if you were making out with his wife as you sped away in his car while making fun of his loafers.
> 
> - ToddJB


Now THAT would be good reality TV.


----------



## chrisstef

Id like to say that motivation in the office is in a serious lull. I can seem to accomplish a friggin thing.

Pretty sure Jmart wants to see you naked August.


----------



## JayT

.


----------



## August

I figured Jeff or moss will say something like that LOL

I'm not a car guy but damn that car is sweet car I can't see my self in it thou.
Anyway

I need help I've been using my scrub plane lately and now it's nit sharp can anybody help me? How do I sharpen this thing?


----------



## JayT

> You would be the bad guy if you were making out with his wife as you sped away in his car while making fun of his loafers.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Now THAT would be good reality TV.
> 
> - jmartel


Depends on what the wife looked like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd is a banker and Demo can lick his own belly-button.


----------



## August

Damn Chirs 
I should waited before I replied LOL

JayT I thought your on my side mennnnn


----------



## chrisstef

Can one really lick their own belly button?
So I tried it.
Guy next door to me walked by.
Almost got busted.
That would have been embarrassing.


----------



## JayT

LAWL!!!!

Even I'm not that bored, stef.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd is a banker and Demo can lick his own belly-button.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I'm not sure if I'm being insulted.



> Can one really lick their own belly button?
> So I tried it.
> Guy next door to me walked by.
> Almost got busted.
> That would have been embarrassing.
> 
> - chrisstef


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## widdle

Pez. So the bottom of new header will be flush with bottom of ceiling @ the addition side ?
.Due to the seismic thoughts in california, that is all i know, and if i do something without plans or engineer, i usually up the framing..I am no engineer, soo take my thoughts with a grain of salt.. Soo from a southern california perspective the old exterior wall would be considered bearing and holds shear value, soo all connections would get some kind of hardware and ply , that would act as a continues connection from foundation up through the rafters, but could be individual, holddowns, straps, tico clips etc. to be honest good positive nailing is fine..If you want to add some flat tico clips ( a35"s) from king stud to header, no biggie..


----------



## JayT

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fricken huffers will lick anything.

Why in the hell would I ever try to insult you Todd? I'm labeling you and viewing you in judgement.


----------



## ToddJB

Good.

Selfie:










Edit: actually in between jobs I worked for Citi Group for a few months, and my job was to organize repo guys to pick up cars and track their progress to the auction houses. Some of the note were hilarious, farmers filling their trucks with hog poo, shooting the car, leaving their tiger in the back seat. It was only a few months, I can only imagine the stories I would have if I did that for a long time. Once I even repo'ed Henry Van Winkle's truck, and if you don't recognize his proper name:


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is amazing. 

Demo getting caught with tongue out, folded in two is pretty amazing too.


----------



## jmartel

I'm sure it's not his first time getting caught like that.


----------



## chrisstef

How you gonna just take Ice's truck like that Todd? I bet the ragtop 5.0 was hidden in the garage. Anyone seen his new show where he goes Amish?

Don't worry Jmart:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that show really a thing?


----------



## ToddJB

This is the same guy who said, "Go Ninja, Go ninja, go - go - go - go - go", is it unrealistic that he does the same with the Amish?


----------



## chrisstef

Why would I ever make up something so ludicrous Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh1t, t.v. is cool.


----------



## Mosquito

I won't lie, I've seen a few episodes of "The Vanilla Ice Project", which was him flipping usually high dollar houses in Florida. Not that bad


----------



## ToddJB

DIY Canada? Haha. Dude is getting desperate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, and thank you for taking his truck Todd; a guy like that shouldn't be driving.


----------



## ToddJB

> Oh, and thank you for taking his truck Todd; a guy like that shouldn t be driving.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Cause he's Amish, now.


----------



## 7Footer

Ice is a pimp, look at that hat. His show is pretty good though, that other show Catch a Contractor with Adam Corolla is good stuff too.

Idk how some of my friends still do it, I worked for Wells Fargo for the first 4 years out of college, first sold sub-prime mortgages, wasn't bad at first because of the housing/mortgage boom but once things went down it got bad real quick. Now the division of Wells that I worked for completely shut down and all they have is a collection center in Vancouver WA. But when I moved to the actual bank, it was one of the worst jobs I ever had.

Tony bites his toenails.


----------



## 489tad

V Ice is performing down the street maybe this month or next. No I will not be going.


----------



## August

damn thanks Red or BRK
but i think the handle is tooooo smallll for my mallet head???









LOL


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez. So the bottom of new header will be flush with bottom of ceiling @ the addition side ?
> .Due to the seismic thoughts in california, that is all i know, and if i do something without plans or engineer, i usually up the framing..I am no engineer, soo take my thoughts with a grain of salt.. Soo from a southern california perspective the old exterior wall would be considered bearing and holds shear value, soo all connections would get some kind of hardware and ply , that would act as a continues connection from foundation up through the rafters, but could be individual, holddowns, straps, tico clips etc. to be honest good positive nailing is fine..If you want to add some flat tico clips ( a35"s) from king stud to header, no biggie..
> 
> - widdle


I want the opening as tall as possible, so I'm going to butt the header up against the top plate. The ceiling on the addition side will still be 4-5" above the bottom of the header.

The good news is the wall on the addition side is ply, not drywall, so I guess it's shear rated  I'll add some clips to be on the safe side, and hopefully all goes smoothly. Thanks for the help, you've soothed my mind. Now I only have to worry about the temporary supports while I do the work. Planning on using jack poles and a couple 2×12's to make a temporary beam, rest the jack poles on a 2×12 to spread out the weight across the floor joists.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

How do you like the mallet handle August? I just got done gluing up Rob's.

That Loco simulator is seriously like a bad windows 95 golf game (for you Mos). The same fake looking tree passing you every mile. I need a beer….and a good Broncos game.


----------



## walden

Witnessed the best melt down I've seen in a long time today. I was at a tire place and a guy my age with the voice of a teenager starts screaming, "A hundred dollars for a tire?! Are you kidding me?! That's highway robbery!! I'm being robbed! I'm being robbed!! Here!" Slaps a hundred on the counter. "Take it. You're gonna rape me for it anyway!!"

Obviously this guy hadn't bought tires in a LONG time. $100 for a tire is cheap. I hope he had a safe ride back to 1976.

August - Glad you made it out okay with the Porsche! Repo Suave strikes again!


----------



## Tugboater78

I wish the tires on my car cost $100.. it hurts really bad to put tires on it… and they only 20k mile tires..


----------



## walden

> I wish the tires on my car cost $100.. it hurts really bad to put tires on it… and they only 20k mile tires..
> 
> - Tugboater78


Ouch! I dropped $900 for new tires on my car, but they last 80k.


----------



## August

Thanks Shane 
Red I love the handle I love them so so much men


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, 20K tires? Are you a trust fund baby?


----------



## August

Hey Red do you think the brass is shinny ?


----------



## lateralus819

Damn august nice mallet heads!

Love the Barron-esque ones!


----------



## chrisstef

Feom the reflection it appears youre shirtless and wearing white riding boots August.


----------



## Pezking7p

Put a set of 60k tires on forrr, 280? It wasn't much.


----------



## walden

> Put a set of 60k tires on forrr, 280? It wasn t much.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I think a lot of it has to do with wheel size. I put a pair of Good Years made for 15 inch rims on my camper for $62 each. The car took Michelin's made for 17 inch rims for $225 each.

Tires for Tony's Prius only cost 20 cents because it has 10 inch rims…


----------



## Pezking7p

17" some cheaply brand I hadn't heard of. Might have to do with location/labor, too. This guy is CHEAP. And trustworthy. I once asked him to change my brake pads even though he said they still had several thousand miles on them. He wouldn't do it and wouldn't let me pay him for the time on the lift looking at my brakes.

Wife got her tires done in greensboro, $600. Same tire job at my guy was $450.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Red… but maybe the tree will move next time by!

-

In other news, after an insurance estimator looked at the damages and concluded that what I was accusing was indeed the most likely cause (they counted upwards of 50 chips that were all the same age and recent. 50!), the company is still denying liability and responsibility. Options now are pay my deductible and have it fixed, and let my insurance continue to pursue it hoping I get my money back, or take them to small claims by myself and hope I can make them pay up front…


----------



## racerglen

830 for the dumbass snow flake designated 17" frwaking things my '04 Mazda 6 sport wagon is "required" to run in winter here.
Hrumph..
\


----------



## Mosquito

heh… OEM tires for my forester, which I have really been impressed with so far, are $195 a corner… I've got 5/32 tred left all the way around. Not gonna be fun in the winter, but still fine for summer… but not sure I want to drop all the cash for a set of winter tires and wheels, since I do fine with all season tires, given the symmetrical AWD of the Subaru


----------



## August

Lol Chris
Damn I have to keep reminding my self not to be naked during brass polishing…

I ask this awhile ago I'll ask again
I need help on how to sharpen a scrub plane blade please?????

No black hinge this size no problem


----------



## 489tad

You guys had to bring up tires. Need to put new ones on before winter. " tires is what wins races" Days of Thunder


----------



## Pezking7p

Auggie, you just move it side to side following the arc.


----------



## August

^ok 
Cool I'll try it thanks man


----------



## Tugboater78

215 45 zr 17 minimum 150 per

Screwed wally world for last set.. guy quoted me wrong tires and I talked him into selling me the correct ones for 100 each installed.

August if you free hand it, make an x on stone, start top right, roll blade to bottom left as you push or pull, then do the other way. Or vice versa.. not sure if that makes sense


----------



## August

Thanks tug
I ok with all the standard blade but this is blade is giving me a hard time.
I'm planning to actually machine the same shape in brass or aluminuim and just lay it with sand paper?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mos - was that a construction sub contractor that damaged your ride?


----------



## RPhillips

August, check this out.

Veritas® Mk.II Honing Guide









^This attachment is for cambered blades


----------



## August

Thanks Rob 
I've been watching this at my ebay watch list I like it.


----------



## August

Ok the next brass project I want to do is a small brass plane blade adjuster.
Any idea in the handle??!


----------



## lateralus819

They're usually on the smaller side August. With a smaller handle.

Do a google search.

I've noticed brass dents really easily. I've used a brass mallet i made for metal and it looks like hell.

If you plan on making one, keep it designated to metal as to not leave marks on wood . Good luck.


----------



## CL810

I've noticed the same thing Kevin. My first one looks like I've been driving nails with it and I've only used it with my chisels.


----------



## Pezking7p

I would think it should be a long slender handle. About the shape of a "kiddie" sized hammer . I think red has on that I always admire. Like this.


----------



## widdle

way back thursday..Good pics of the game 7…Quack..

Soo i was informed by my new whipper snapper helper , that widdle is spelled whittle…( poor kid )
thanks guys..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- ^Yep, I have the steel version, and it is a wonderful tool. I use it for small adjustments and the like. I just think it would be a bear for August to machine something like that.


----------



## August

Thanks lat 
Thanks dan

Ok well you see that the problem with brass they are soft 
But lay that big thing I sent you that's bronze its a bit stronger

I'm actually planning on buying some 4140 hex bar
And I can make the plane hammer but need some one to make handle LOL

For the low angle plane I will recomend brass
But let me know what you guys think so I can make some and you know I love share what ever I have.


----------



## jmartel

The cats had a field trip out into the garage tonight since I finally cleaned up most of the sawdust and other stuff on the floor. And of course they had to get into everything.










And here's where I left off for the night.










Oh, and I also glued up one of my tables.


----------



## August

Damn I don't know what happen to the long reply I did anyway
Red your right manual lathe and mill its almost impossible to make the cross peen hammer
But I want to make 2 hammer
One small brass for blade adjusment only.
And the other is steel 
Booth is made from hex bar
I was thinking 
Of using a 3/4 brass hex for plane
And 1-3/4 for steel

And yes brass is soft 
Bronze is harder than brass
But let's face we woodworker love brass
Just the sound of it we like it.
That's bad side of brass

Anyway I love to share with guys what I'm planning next
I just handles tooo????
Lol

Edit
Sorry now I know what happen to my reply anyway sorry


----------



## ToddJB

What's the wedge side of the hammer for?


----------



## August

Well Todd 
Back in the day they use for driving in small tack nail in shoe making so you can drive the nail without mashing your finger like this 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sorry took awhile I had to figure how to use the timer setting in iphone LOL


----------



## walden

> What s the wedge side of the hammer for?
> 
> - ToddJB


Starting brad nails.


----------



## jmartel

Cracking the skulls of your enemies.


----------



## August

> Cracking the skulls of your enemies.
> 
> - jmartel


Good evening Jeff 
LOL


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, Augie, I'm pretty sure the hammer is called a Warrington hammer. It's ideal for cut nails. I used it on my English carpenters chest build and the Dutch tool chest









as well as the six board chest.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks gents


----------



## August

You oldfart just really wanted to show his very chest right 
LOL
Nice work men


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos - was that a construction sub contractor that damaged your ride?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Yes, company that was doing some repair work on the parking ramp for the building I work in


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's typical that sub contractors are required to have insurance for the property owner. You should have your insurance company contact the property owner who will in turn contact the insurance carrier of the contractor. The property owner will force the issue with the contractors carrier.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Paul. I'll ask some questions around that when I call my insurance adjuster tomorrow. I went through two people involved with the property to get to the company in question, so I at least have some contacts for the property group I can give my insurance agent. Would like to avoid small claims court if I can, seems like a hassle.


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Friday, boys.

Enjoy your breakfast:


----------



## chrisstef

Steak and shrimp for breakfast? Sounds like a one way trip to fart town.


----------



## ToddJB

The hard boiled eggs for lunch will round the day off nicely.


----------



## chrisstef

Man youre eating regiment is totally backwards. Eggs for breakfast and steak and shrimp for lunch. You on some sort of Tony diet brah?


----------



## ToddJB

Free food diet.

Apparently there was an office party last night. Steak and Potatoes leftovers this morn.

Lunch is a salad 

But there will the Eggs on said salad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A balloon knot for breakfast?


----------



## JayT

A couple of these would help with digestion, Todd.










I spent last night chopping peppers to prep for a chili cook-off this weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

5 alarm ass burner chili huh JayT. That's a lot of habaneros amigo.

Apparently Tony's breakfast is weirder than yours Todd. Carry on. Now I see why you drink so much espresso Tony. You've gotta get that rust taste out of your mouth in the mornings.


----------



## ToddJB

> You on some sort of Tony diet brah?
> 
> - chrisstef





> A balloon knot for breakfast?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


....

Edit: Dang, Stef beat me to that observation.


----------



## August

Hey all anybody here interested in high quality Allen bolts from 1/8 to 1/2 inch?
It's free I just don't want to throw them away
Maybe around 15 lbs worth all are new bolts


----------



## ToddJB

The pack rat in me screams, YES!

But I am trying to limit what comes into the shop so that I might actually get organized.


----------



## JayT

> 5 alarm ass burner chili huh JayT. That s a lot of habaneros amigo.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sumpin' like that-I've won the five alarm category six years straight. Now watch me biff it this year. That throat burning pile is just the habaneros and doesn't take into account about 15 serranos and a bunch of other milder peppers to go in, too. Of course, I'm making about three gallons of chili, so it's not as bad as it sounds. (Insert evil laugh here)

Every year I do something different. A few years ago it was Hawaiian flavors with Kahlua-style smoked pork, pineapple and mango. Last year was cherry chocolate chili. I've developed a bit of reputation that my chili will be flavorful, hearty, unique and intensely hot. And all the heat is on the back end. You take a bite, taste all the other flavors and the heat creeps up at the end. By the time a person realizes just how hot it is, they've usually eaten three or four bites worth, so the heat gets crazy intense and then dies down to a mellow burn. About half the people won't eat it at all, the other half usually save it for the last tasting so they can actually enjoy the other entries.


----------



## RPhillips

I use Serranos and a can of Chipotle Jalapenos in Adobe sauce in my chili. Love it.


----------



## ToddJB

No scorpion pepper, JayT?


----------



## JayT

> No scorpion pepper, JayT?
> 
> - ToddJB


Nope, never tried them. What are they like, other than intensely hot?

Every pepper has a different "personality". I don't use ghost chili's because they have no flavor, just hot. I want flavor out of the peppers. That's why I like serranos and habaneros-they have a bright, citrus-like flavor along with the heat. Makes a good combination with the heavier, deep flavors of roasted poblanos and chipotle's. I don't use jalepenos because their heat is all up front, so tends to cover up the other flavors.

Rob, sounds like I'd like your chili.


----------



## chrisstef

If any of you guys has a carribean hot sauce recipe I would be interested in that. There was this mustard based one I had while I was in st john that was the dogs bollocks. I believe the pepper was habanero. My BIL made pretty good one that was carrot based. Stef likey hot sauce.


----------



## ToddJB

> Nope, never tried them. What are they like, other than intensely hot?
> 
> - JayT


Just hot. Stupid hot. They replaced the Ghost pepper for the hottest a few years ago, but upon research, the Carolina Reaper just surpassed the Scorpion Pepper.


----------



## chrisstef

I was secretly hoping that she threw up and then passed out. Good call on rubbing her eyes though. Seems worth it for 3 minutes of internet fame and a bottle of hot sauce.


----------



## August

It pays to be nice to others 
THANKS SO MUCH CL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Sweet, Clayton what are you using for the blade. Been thinking about making a couple marking knives. I saw Derek Cohen uses a jigsaw blade.

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/A%20Knife%20for%20Marking%20Dovetails.html


----------



## TheFridge

FYI I wouldn't use romex in pipe if you plan on adding anything later. It can be done but it's a huge pain. Uge.

And, if a motor doesn't have the voltage you want to use on the nameplate, it wasn't designed for it. The 220/240v motor someone was asking about a couple days ago, said, on its wiring sticker, something about ungrounded (hot) or grounded (neutral) leads in a certain spot in the motor. That doesn't automatically mean 120v. Older high leg delta systems had a high leg that was 208v hot to neutral. So in other words, unless the manufacturer has a diagram that shows you how to do it or that you can do it, the voltage on the nameplate is god and should not attempted to be changed.

I thought the Carolina reaper was the hottest?


----------



## ToddJB

That's a looker, Andy! I've also heard of folks using sawzall blades.


----------



## ToddJB

> I thought the Carolina reaper was the hottest?
> 
> - TheFridge





> Just hot. Stupid hot. They replaced the Ghost pepper for the hottest a few years ago, but upon research, the Carolina Reaper just surpassed the Scorpion Pepper.
> 
> - ToddJB


You're correct, Sir.


----------



## RPhillips

> FYI I wouldn t use romex in pipe if you plan on adding anything later. It can be done but it s a huge pain. Uge.
> 
> And, if a motor doesn t have the voltage you want to use on the nameplate, it wasn t designed for it. The 220/240v motor someone was asking about a couple days ago, said, on its wiring sticker, something about ungrounded (hot) or grounded (neutral) leads in a certain spot in the motor. That doesn t automatically mean 120v. Older high leg delta systems had a high leg that was 208v hot to neutral. So in other words, unless the manufacturer has a diagram that shows you how to do it or that you can do it, the voltage on the nameplate is god and should not attempted to be changed.
> 
> I thought the Carolina reaper was the hottest?
> 
> - TheFridge


I forgot all about the "high leg", thanks for pointing that out….that's probably what it was implying.

That's why I suggested to seek additional advice from someone more knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## TheFridge

No prob. After 15 years of something you eventually get good at something.

Unless it's one workbench during that time period. Just sayin.


----------



## Mosquito

Bondo used a a spade drill bit for the marking knife he made for me (when TheDude failed to deliver) in the marking knife swap. It's been working well for me since


----------



## TheFridge

What the hell is hammered veneer?


----------



## RPhillips

I used an old chisel to make one. someday I'll make a handle for it, but it works very well.


----------



## jmartel

> What the hell is hammered veneer?
> 
> - TheFridge


Basically, it's a way of attaching veneer. There's no hammering involved, really.

You typically use hide glue (protein glue), and then a paint scraper like tool called a veneer hammer, but with a rounded metal edge is used to put a ton of pressure on the veneer, which forms a vacuum. You just run it all the way across your veneer. After that, you can either call it good or still put it in clamps.

http://woodtreks.com/learn-how-hammer-veneers-hand-tools-inlay-marquetry-hide-glue/1493/


----------



## jmartel

> ^Sweet, Clayton what are you using for the blade. Been thinking about making a couple marking knives. I saw Derek Cohen uses a jigsaw blade.
> - BigRedKnothead


I still need to make handles, but I bought a 2 pack of blades from woodcraft for like $20 (less than the online price). Yeah, I could have made my own, but I don't have a grinder and I didn't want to do it on my belt sander.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/05B46/pfeil-Swiss-made-Marking-Knife-Kit.aspx


----------



## Pezking7p

I've been using the stanley marking knife that paul sellers told me to buy. Is there an advantage to using a fancy one?

Wife was picking up the LVL beam today for my wall remodel. I asked her how it was going and she says: "I got the damn beam I'm hungry and not happy…" I guess I need to buy her something nice after work?


----------



## DaddyZ

Red ^

I use old Lunchbox planer knives, jointer knives would work also


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Pez. Lay out a couple of granola bars, a bottle of water, a hammer and some nails along side a note reading "Im in the bedroom taking a nap, please be quiet as you can while driving the nails, im pretty tired. Wake me up when you have the header in place though. Ill take a picture of you driving home the last nail. Love ya."


----------



## ToddJB

"P.S. You mentioned earlier that your were hungry, but when I got home I noticed you didn't make me something to eat also. I love you, but WTF?"


----------



## widdle

Put it on your shoulder and get up there honey..


----------



## widdle

three swings babe…Whatcha tryin ta do ? scare it in…


----------



## 7Footer

Those are sweet marking knifes!

Dudes, thanks for getting me up to speed on the peppers! I was way behind the times, I still thought it was the ghost pepper. Gawd Carolina Reaper sounds just awful.

JayT that is one heaping pile of habbys there. I like your style though and totally agree about the flavoring though. There's a place here that makes a habanero mac n cheese, it's so good but that heat just creeps up on ya. I love to eat hot stuff, but I sweat like a stuck pig when I do, I'm that guy who asks for extra napkins to wipe his head of with. A bowl of that chili and I'd be having the lighter to the b-hole sensation.

Hangry wife is no bueno, get her some food quick Pez! lol.


----------



## Pezking7p

I actually used the words "in good times and in hangry" in my vows. I'm not making that up.


----------



## jmartel

^Awesome. My wife gets hangry a lot, so I should have put that in.


----------



## JayT

If any of you want a real throat burner, we have one of our lumberyard workers that makes ghost pepper tequila. No, I haven't tried it (will not drink tequila of any kind), but have watched the reactions of a couple of other unsuspecting people who have-wish I had video.

Edit: Should have written that into my vows. Side note-today is my 5th anniversary. Gave wife two tickets to a Mannheim Steamroller concert that happens in three weeks. I sure hope she decides to take me and not some other guy.  She's happy, so a good day so far. Now, I'll spend the evening watching baseball and finishing chili prep. Wife'll feel ignored. Hopefully the tickets got me enough good vibes to cover that.


----------



## 7Footer

Awesome. My wife and I totally thought that we created that word, lol. She gets real Hangry…. Then those Jacks Links commercials came out and we realized we weren't the first. 
These could've been a lot funnier but this one is pretty solid:


----------



## JayT

^ Haven't seen a Jack Link's commercial yet that was worth the budget to make it. They annoy me enough, I'll change the channel.


----------



## walden

Hahaha! I have been known to get hangry. Just keep me well fed.


----------



## RPhillips

well off to work… man I hate night shifts…


----------



## Hammerthumb

If you scroll thru this post real fast it looks like JayT cut up his peppers with a marking knife. Ha. Have to slow down a bit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Enlisting Demo and Todd to write up an online dating profile would be money well spent. Fu(king romantics. Skillz.


----------



## lateralus819

Picked up a motor for my lathe I got from DonW. Can't wait to get it fired up!

Long way off though, gotta build a bench for it and change some bearings.


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## CL810

Red, I bought some O1 tool steel from McMaster Carr . 1/16" thick by 1/2".

The ferrule is a 3/8" i.d. copper pipe couple. So I cut the flat stock to 3/8" wide, shaped the blade, hardened, tempered, and then honed.


----------



## chrisstef

Id be 50 by the time i made shaves if i were in your shoes Lat.

We got tony damp todd.


----------



## August

CL forgot to mention 
Polish toooooo LOL
Thanks so much bud now I don't want to use that thing looks so sexy thanks again my Freind


----------



## Airframer

Spent the afternoon here today..









Hunting for..









Found one..









He needed help picking it up but.. he's still a bigger man than Stef…


----------



## CL810

August, use it! I want to see it in action.

Red, I may have to blog making these. The way I made mine looks much easier then Cohen's method. LOL. Can't believe I just said that!


----------



## lateralus819

Please do CL. I took a AMT blade and made a marking knife, but i can't seem to get it to hold a sharp enough edge.

lol @ Stef. Why ya say that?


----------



## August

Nice Eric 
Anyway this 2 things looks like it's a match


----------



## Tugboater78

Just got home from a late supper with the fiance, was at a stoplight about to take off and about got rear ended by some scrappy Toyota Camry followed by at least 3 state cops. He was rolling about 110, I paced them all for a few miles….


----------



## KelvinGrove

> If any of you want a real throat burner, we have one of our lumberyard workers that makes ghost pepper tequila. No, I haven t tried it (will not drink tequila of any kind), but have watched the reactions of a couple of other unsuspecting people who have-wish I had video.
> 
> - JayT


The wife makes hot pepper vodka…uses it to make a bloody mary that needs no Tabasco.


----------



## theoldfart

Vacation trip got a bit weird and ugly today. The guy that killed two people and set off a manhunt was picked up about a mile from my daughters house. Sounds like both policemen killed were parents of young kids. One of the carjacking victims was shot multiple times. Worst feeling in the world is getting a text from my daughter saying she and my grandson were hunkered down with the doors locked and I'm two hours away. Sucks


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ah jeeper Kev. That does suck.



> Red, I may have to blog making these. The way I made mine looks much easier then Cohen s method. LOL. Can t believe I just said that!
> 
> - CL810


Ya, when you get some time. I had heard of using planer knives….might try that. I can totally see how a thin flexible blade would help on small pins though.

I like this knife quite a bit….cept the plastic. Might rob the blade out of it. 
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/Page.aspx?p=69870&cat=1,42936,42949


----------



## CL810

August that handle is bubinga.


----------



## lateralus819

Ive contemplated getting the blue sprice knife. So beautiful.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^me too. But we have lathes now…..we can make them!


----------



## lateralus819

Mine was aqctually too thick. Like over 1/8"

gonna try a jig saw blade or something as suggested.


----------



## Tugboater78

I've been using the Stanley knife like Paul sellers, does a pretty good job. But having a pretty one would be nice. I've been saving saw zall blades, have a few burn out spade bits and some of useless cheap chisels to make some with at some point though

Also have my drill press fitted to attempt turning a handle for my bronze hammerhead. Just getting time to do it is my holdup, been hanging drywall and finishing it the last couple days. Have I ever said I hate drywall?


----------



## RPhillips

> Mine was aqctually too thick. Like over 1/8"
> 
> gonna try a jig saw blade or something as suggested.
> 
> - lateralus819


yeah the one I made is pretty thick, probably not good for marking dove tails, but works great for other things and it stays pretty sharp too.


----------



## August

> ^me too. But we have lathes now…..we can make them!
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That's good you can start by making mine I don't have a lathe??!?


----------



## Pezking7p

> ^me too. But we have lathes now…..we can make them!
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> That s good you can start by making mine I don t have a lathe??!?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I can't even comprehend that you don't have a lathe. I thought you had everything.

Bye bye, wall.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Wouldya look at the fun bags on that hose hound…...double lawl.

We used to have a wall between our dining room and living room too. We kept talking about doing something different. One day I was bored on one of my January vacations. Heather went to walmart, I got my sawzall. When she came back, we had a half wall…..one oulet hanging in the air. I said, "wuddya think? kinda opens the place up ehh."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wall demo! Awesome!


----------



## donwilwol

> Wall demo! Awesome!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Ditto


----------



## lateralus819

Looks good Dan.

We used to have a wall hiding our stairs. One day my uncle just decided to start removing it. Took away our hiding spot for christmas. Used to hide on the steps to snoop on our gifts haha.


----------



## Pezking7p

My worst fear has been realized. I have come across a situation I should have seen coming, and which is completely out of my league!

Old siding was underneath the walls, and the addition joists are just to enabled into the siding. I have to take out the siding to get the new header in, but if I take out the siding the joists won't reach the new header. Fuark. I guess take out the siding and put a piece of ply or siding back on the outside of the header to match the current width?


----------



## Mosquito

Not really woodworking, but it's been in my shop before? lol One of my computer case mods was featured by Maximum PC as "Rig of the Month". Pretty cool I think: http://www.maximumpc.com/rig_month_visible_contrast_2014#slide-0

I'll have to see if those get published in the magazine or not


----------



## john2005

> My worst fear has been realized. I have come across a situation I should have seen coming, and which is completely out of my league!
> 
> - Pezking7p


Must be doin a remodel huh?

That's pretty awesome Mos, congrats!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Vacation trip got a bit weird and ugly today. The guy that killed two people and set off a manhunt was picked up about a mile from my daughters house. Sounds like both policemen killed were parents of young kids. One of the carjacking victims was shot multiple times. Worst feeling in the world is getting a text from my daughter saying she and my grandson were hunkered down with the doors locked and I m two hours away. Sucks
> 
> - theoldfart


I also vote for "that sucks". I hope that your daughter was armed…or will be in the future.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Who uses a dust deputy and are you happy with it?


----------



## RPhillips

Nice Mos. I'm a computer enthusiast too… I don't live and breathe PC's, but I do build my own Rig's and I'm big into gaming. I'm currently trying to build a small form PC with a Asus ROG ITX MB, need to pick up a few more things to have it completed. I currently have a Thermaltake Level 10 case, that thing is a behemoth! But it runs super cool. I hope to actually build myself a case someday, always been something that I've wanted to do.


----------



## chrisstef

Are you saying that the only thing holding up those roof joists is the old siding Pez? Joists are just toe nailed in?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Are you saying that the only thing holding up those roof joists is the old siding Pez? Joists are just toe nailed in?
> 
> - chrisstef


Holy collapse zone…Stef man… I see what you mean.

Pez, I read that post and it didn't occur to me what you meant. Seems like step one is to build a temporary frame for the joist/ceiling to rest on while you figure out what it is you are going to do. That is one of those "lay in the floor and look at it a while to figure out what to do" projects.

And are these actually joists? (as in support the floor) above or are they rafters - as in support for the ceiling/roof? At the risk of telling you something you already know, aside from holding the ceiling, rafters are often under tension to keep the down/outward pressure of the roof from pushing the top of the outside wall over. Especially in older construction with no cross bracing in the trusses. If you cut them loose watch the outside wall to see that it does not loose its plumb.


----------



## August

Well I finally meet a real lumberjock DanK 
Had coffee n donut

Nice work there Dan
Someday I will be doing something in the house

And oh yeah I wish I did have lathe


----------



## chrisstef

Joist hangers would be a good idea Pez. They just might be able to make up the gap from the siding removal. But if those ceiling rafters/ joist/ whatever ya call em are only supported by nails into the siding shore that puppy up asap.

One final connection and, with any luck, ill have lights. Tonight, tonight, tooo-nyy-ite. Whoooaaooahh.

You didnt take (repo) none of his stuff did ya August? Gotta ask, does your job give you a kleptomaniac urge to just steal stuff?


----------



## Tugboater78

I use a duat deputy, and like it


----------



## CL810

Tim, I have dust deputy that I am not using because I went up a size to their Super a Dust a Deputy. If you are interested pm me and we'll work out a deal.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ok I'm formulating a good plan here, think I have it under control. Yes, a few of the joists are nailed into the siding, but it's 7/8 thick pine in like new condition, so it was probably ok. Most of them go into headers. The joists are also nailed into the original house's rafters which adds a lot of support. I'm going to leave the siding and add the header from the other side of the wall, then nail the joists into the new header. About to start the temporary support walls.

Tim, these are joists that only support the ceiling.


----------



## 7Footer

Red - what the approx diameter on your handles of the brass mallets from August? At the largest part of it….


----------



## JayT

Red, never answer when another guy asks about your largest diameter. It's not a good thing. Demo learned that the hard way


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, well played jayT. .. I was gonna ask for a picture of the circumference but decided against it.


----------



## racerglen

Softly speaks the Demo man, softly..
The bylaw guys n' gals are right over your shoulder…WAITING !


----------



## jmartel

Well after pulling out valve shims on the bike to measure them, I dropped one inside the cylinder head. Now I'm angry.

Now I have to drop the engine, pull the head off, and retrieve the shim. It's going to take 2 weeks to get a new cylinder head gasket in as well.

Had to come upstairs so that I don't stay pissed and break something.

I did pick up another board of curly maple from Home Depot today. That seems to be the best option for getting nicely figured stuff at a good price. A 1×6x8 ends up being about $7/bdft, compared to quite a bit more than that at the local hardwood dealer for less figure. I usually comb through the maple that they have every time I go in, along with the culled 70% off bin.










Also, a preview of one of the end tables. I'll probably assemble the other one tonight, and finish them both off tomorrow.


----------



## August

> Red - what the approx diameter on your handles of the brass mallets from August? At the largest part of it….
> 
> - 7Footer


Lol on jayT answer 
Well it's a64th under 1-13/16








But I don't know abouts Red he made the dissition for me he thinks I'm small LOL


----------



## 7Footer

I bought a couple of turning blanks today because I wanted something different for the mallet handles and just wanted to make sure they had enough girth. I bought a piece of orange osage and redheart… think I'm gonna start with the redheart.
Lol, Red does have some big ole mitts…. That'll work for me though. Thanks August! Do you need another handle?


----------



## August

> I bought a couple of turning blanks today because I wanted something different for the mallet handles and just wanted to make sure they had enough girth. I bought a piece of orange osage and redheart… think I m gonna start with the redheart.
> Lol, Red does have some big ole mitts…. That ll work for me though. Thanks August! Do you need another handle?
> 
> - 7Footer


Well you know I want to say no but I want to say yes so I giess I say yes 
I don't have a wooden lathe yet thanks in advance but hold that thou since I'm working on a different style hammer


----------



## lateralus819

Me and my boy did some pumpkin carving today. I actually used some unconventional tools to do it LOL. Used my old woodriver chisels to do a lot of it.

It was fun. He messed his up. Gonna have another go at it tomorrow.


----------



## August

> Me and my boy did some pumpkin carving today. I actually used some unconventional tools to do it LOL. Used my old woodriver chisels to do a lot of it.
> 
> It was fun. He messed his up. Gonna have another go at it tomorrow.
> 
> - lateralus819


That's real nice spending time with kids 
Are you really sure that you did not mess up yours?? LOL


----------



## lateralus819

It looks like a cross between a neanderthal and a dracula!

I scared my kid good. I was using a 5 Gal bucket to hold it while carving, and when i went to put it in i slammed it on my finger and it hurt like a bastard. I started screaming (Jokingly) and he got the most confused/scared look I've ever seen.

always good to let kids know about safety, as they never understand the importance of it.


----------



## 7Footer

Christ all mighty… having a wind storm here and the power went out while I was changing a bit in my router.. felt like I was in a scene from the walking dead, was pitch black in the basement! Found a light and some beer though! Lol.


----------



## 7Footer

Gonna gave to chuck it back up and make the tenon a little longer but a good start!








Redheart turnings look like red velvet cake.


----------



## ToddJB

Love the color, 7.

Moms is in town so I've been MIA.

I did win a vintage articulating magnifying lamp on the bay today. It will mount to my scroll saw, which will be right by the sharping bench (for saws some day). Should be a nice set up.


----------



## Pezking7p

Holy crap . I'm not going to move for a week.


----------



## 7Footer

Lookin' good Pez… That's gonna be awesome when it's done, we did something very similar, had a door from our dining room into the kitchen, tore out the wall and put a peninsula there, and we love it.

Thanks Toddskins.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, glad you got it figured out. Looks solid to me.


----------



## woodcox

Way better pez!

Any way to fish it out with a long flexible magnet jmart?


----------



## jmartel

Been trying that all evening, woodcox. I'm going to rent a borescope tomorrow. After thinking about it, it's better to rent that. If it's not in the cylinders, then I'm not going to worry about it. It won't damage anything else if it's not in there.

I was also hoping that I could get away with a race head gasket that's thinner to up the compression and get some more power out of it. Unfortunately it requires some more stuff that I'm not willing to pay for, so that's out.

But, I did decide tonight that I'm going to be going to Laguna Seca this summer with some friends for a few track days. Going to be expensive (~1.5x normal trackday cost, plus 14 hours each way driving, lodging, etc), but totally worth it.

Might also be going do Thunderhill which is like 9ish hours in Feb/March as well. We'll see if I can do that as well. That one would probably be an open lapping day, so I can ride as much as I can handle, instead of the 20min on/40min off normal schedule.


----------



## Pezking7p

Laguna seca is a crazy hard track. Stay safe, and hold on to your nuts. Hope the shim isn't in the cylinder dude. Doing a top end rebuild just to get a shim out sucks.


----------



## jmartel

My thoughts though is that if it is in one of the cylinders, the borescope will tell me exactly where and I might be able to get it with the magnet if I focus on one area.

The bad thing about Laguna is that I'll have to put the stock exhaust on the bike and change the tune because of the idiots that bought next to the track and forced them to institute a certin dB limit.


----------



## RPhillips

That's crazy. I have Lucas Oil Motor park (drag strip) and the brickyard near me and they have no such restrictions that I know of.

Kinda hard to hush a top fuel funny car


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- Sorry, I was at work. Ya, I just went off the measurements Clayton gave me from his Barron mallet. About 1.75" at the fattest part. 5" long overall. Redhearts lookin almost as good as my Harry Potter wand.

Tempted to try one like Glen Drake's mallet.


----------



## 489tad

Pez that was a ton of work!

I am building a door today. First time for that. I'll post progress later.


----------



## chrisstef

Great work Pez. Thats a ton of work, i bet wifeys sore this mornin.

Whatcha makin the door out of Dan?


----------



## August

7 that wood machine like brass question when you guys use the lathe and machine wood that creates chips like that.
Do you guys wear mask?
Because wen I was working with lyptus it creates the fine dust?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Christ all mighty… having a wind storm here and the power went out while I was changing a bit in my router.. felt like I was in a scene from the walking dead, was pitch black in the basement! Found a light and some beer though! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 7Footer


A man's gotta have his priorities.


----------



## bhog

Thousand posts behind again, posting to get to the bottom ( 7).


----------



## 7Footer

I don't wear a mask as much as I should, but depending on the wood I'm using I do and whenever I'm sanding, I'm trying to get better about it. A while back I a coworker gave me a log of Yew, I didn't know at first and I made a whole bandsaw box, then a guy at woodcraft told me that yew is super bad to breathe, it's toxic. But ill definitely mask up when I use the rest of it, it turns really well.


----------



## chrisstef

Yew-bola.

Youll die soon 7.

Dibs on your lathe.


----------



## ToddJB

How's them light coming, Demo?


----------



## chrisstef

Just gotta make the final connection and hammer home a few staples Todd. Maybe later today or tonight.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

August- I've been wearing a mask when I turn. Never know how your gonna react with exotics. I'm pretty sure I've given myself sinus infections in he past because I was lazy about dust while sanding furniture with an ROS….so I've been more diligent of late.

If you ever do get a wood lathe, I think you'd enjoy carbide turning tools. They would have some similarities to your metal lathe. Better yet, I machinist could save the cash and make is own shafts for carbide turning tools. I traded for most of my Easy Wood tools. If I hadn't, I probably would have bought some shafts and made my own handles. Places like this:

http://www.harrisonspecialties.com/simple-shear-cutting-finisher-12-round-carbide-tipped-turning-hollowing-tool-without-handle/

http://eddiecastelin.com/combos_and_other_items

But I'm not a machinist. The world is your oyster when you have woodworking and metal working skills;-)


----------



## racerglen

Worst I've ever had was turning some Russian Olive from my own tree's prunings, I knew the s-t was bad news so was covered, face shield, dust mask, the whole number.
About an hour later my nose was a "faucet"and the waste can was filling with tissues, ain't going near that stuff again,.
Damned invasive species anyway..second place we've had them and both times m'wife bought 'em..
think she's got a plot going ..nasty things just growing, like 3" spikes..(thorns)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohhhh, check out this plane hammer:









http://www.sterlingtoolworks.com/started-the-small-run-of-plane-hammers/


----------



## theoldfart

OOOOO AHHHHHH, sexy. Red's gonna get hammered


----------



## Mosquito

that is a pretty sweet lookin' plane hammer


----------



## RPhillips

> 7- Sorry, I was at work. Ya, I just went off the measurements Clayton gave me from his Barron mallet. About 1.75" at the fattest part. 5" long overall. Redhearts lookin almost as good as my Harry Potter wand.
> 
> Tempted to try one like Glen Drake s mallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I likey! matches my chisels too!


----------



## 7Footer

Yew-bola, lawl!
Red you really got me thinking about picking up a carbide tool or two, they sound like a game changer. My tools are okay, I just need a jig to sharpen the gouges, not about to drop the $$ on the wolverine.

That hammer is a beauty.

Welcome back Hog


----------



## bhog

Hey 7 [ takes a long hit, pause, sips the air, holds it and blows out a chronic cloud that would choke a Pygmy ] passes


----------



## KelvinGrove

I am considering joining the mallet swap for 2015. When does that usually start up?


----------



## jmartel

> That s crazy. I have Lucas Oil Motor park (drag strip) and the brickyard near me and they have no such restrictions that I know of.
> 
> Kinda hard to hush a top fuel funny car
> 
> - RPhillips


Laguna Seca has a 93dB limit. Even a bone stock R6 will go over the limit going by the sound booth if it's on full throttle.

Most people throw the stock exhaust on and lift only when you go by the sound meter. Then as soon as you're done, you're back on the throttle annoying the neighbors.

I know Thunderhill has a 110dB limit as well, but I don't believe any other tracks have one in the US. Which, you always get one or two assholes who run straight pipes and you can hear them 15 miles away, but most people are reasonable.


----------



## chrisstef

Light it up mon.


----------



## lateralus819

$135 for that hammer isn't as bad as i figured it would be. Still kind of high but i guess for a made in U.S.A. hammer not bad.

Heres a cool company i came onto. I noticed a sweet marking knife in Matts pic (From doucette and wolfe furniture makers) I asked him if it was a blue spruce. Its actually these guys and they do hammers as well. Wonder if those guys got the idea from them?

http://www.chestertoolworks.com/planehammers.htm


----------



## Tim457

Awesome stef, I need to do that real bad. What did you end up doing, one line of Romex through and wire them in parallel? All that light does take away your torture chamber vibe though.


----------



## jmartel

Check it, fools.


----------



## August

> Light it up mon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


That's wahat I call let there be light nice bud


----------



## August

> $135 for that hammer isn t as bad as i figured it would be. Still kind of high but i guess for a made in U.S.A. hammer not bad.
> 
> Heres a cool company i came onto. I noticed a sweet marking knife in Matts pic (From doucette and wolfe furniture makers) I asked him if it was a blue spruce. Its actually these guys and they do hammers as well. Wonder if those guys got the idea from them?
> 
> http://www.chestertoolworks.com/planehammers.htm the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lateralus819


Cool because when I get my company up and running that the price I was going for LOL
It's made in USA to by a half *********************************** and half filipino ????


----------



## August

My young said Daddy can we burn more wood like the stuff on the shelf and I said no.


----------



## jmartel

I wouldn't tell her no. The next thing she burns might be your bed while you're sleeping in it. Damn pyros.


----------



## lateralus819

You and Rojo gonna sell some hammers?


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - exactly, 12/2 romex in parallel.

Thanks August.

Im pretty stoked about it. I could probably use a bulb upgrade but we'll wait until the next job for those. Next step is running some conduit and boxes for 12 receptacles. I plan on leaving one 20 amp circuit open for any other upgrades to the adjoining future storage area.

Them hammers are hoss.


----------



## lateralus819

For those of you not into Facebook or science, this was just posted on IFLS' facebook account.


----------



## August

> Tim - exactly, 12/2 romex in parallel.
> 
> Thanks August.
> 
> Im pretty stoked about it. I could probably use a bulb upgrade but we ll wait until the next job for those. Next step is running some conduit and boxes for 12 receptacles. I plan on leaving one 20 amp circuit open for any other upgrades to the adjoining future storage area.
> 
> Them hammers are hoss.
> 
> - chrisstef


Chriss
I'm a firm bieliver of lights


----------



## August

> You and Rojo gonna sell some hammers?
> 
> - lateralus819


With all honesty
Who is Rojo?


----------



## lateralus819

Me too August. I put two new fixtures in my shop. I still don't think it is enough. A few of them are "Rogue" Coming on and off as they wish. Freaks me out a little sometimes LOL.


----------



## lateralus819

> You and Rojo gonna sell some hammers?
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> With all honesty
> Who is Rojo?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Dan aka BigRed.


----------



## jmartel

His name is Dan? I always pictured him as a Nancy.


----------



## August

Lol the word duhhhhh comes to mind 
I forgot I even sent him stuff LOL

Your right Jeff


----------



## August

Well nothing todo for now so it's wood conditioning time


----------



## lateralus819

I use that wax too August. Isn't it amazing?


----------



## Pezking7p

Like the wall, august.

Yay stef has lights and hog is back so I don't feel obligated to say awful things anymore.

Went to the state fair today. Beautiful day to eat a twix stuffed inside a twinky wrapped in bacon, battered and deep fried. Much like what bhogs been occupying his time with for the last week, it's called a twinx.


----------



## bhog

Would destroy that twinx. ( sexually )


----------



## theoldfart

So, Dan ate the Twinkie before Hogarina could destroy it?


----------



## jmartel

I'd sure hope it was before. I don't think I'd want to eat it after.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> $135 for that hammer isn t as bad as i figured it would be. Still kind of high but i guess for a made in U.S.A. hammer not bad.
> 
> Heres a cool company i came onto. I noticed a sweet marking knife in Matts pic (From doucette and wolfe furniture makers) I asked him if it was a blue spruce. Its actually these guys and they do hammers as well. Wonder if those guys got the idea from them?
> 
> http://www.chestertoolworks.com/planehammers.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lateralus819


Those are pretty sweet too. Looks simpler because that could be made from a round brass rod. The other looked like it started square. I might have to try to make some oval handles soon. (off center turning.)

7- Ya pretty sure I'll be a new-fangled carbide turner. I ordered a carbide parting tool. Pretty cool because it can cut soft metals as well.


----------



## ToddJB

Demo, great job. How do you feel about your placements?

August, I love the wall, too.

Jmart, those look awesome. I have to get a better look tomorrow when I'm not on phone.


----------



## Airframer

Stuff and thangs in the shop today.. nearly there now..


----------



## August

Thanks Dan
Thanks Tod

Red our new one should look good since I'm using a hex bar ????


----------



## RPhillips

Nice job stef. All I have in my garage is a porcelin fixture (single lightbulb). I need to add a few lights myself.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - without actually working in the shop its tough to say but it looks good so far. I didnt really notice any dead spots. I happy with things so far. Leaving the grilles out was the way to go.


----------



## DanKrager

Lookin' good, Stef. Love lots of light. Can't do good work in the dark…not at my age.

August, that wall is going to be a real center of focus in your shop. It was good to meet you this weekend!

Jmart, I'm admiring your gorgeous tables.

You're getting a lathe, Lateralus? Big tool, sharp objects, high speeds…what could go wrong?

Catching up after three days with grandkids.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red our new one should look good since I m using a hex bar ????
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Did you notice how the other mallet had threads for the wood end? Wonder if that's really necessary. I'd think you could just leave a brass tenon (little stubby), then drill a matching mortise in the wood…..and epoxy it.

Who knows, Stef would probably want a different wood for each day of the week on his mallet. He wears pink shirts on the weekends….so I'll have to pick up some pink ivory.


----------



## ToddJB

I would guess it would be to replace it when it wears out. But brass threads easily enough. If you put a little stubby on it, you could thread it with a die set.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Demo, nice work.


----------



## August

Hey Red 
Coming from a guy who pretends to work on metal.
I would suggest to tap the head internal,
And then use a common size so you just put a screw, 
because if we thread the tenon
And you hit it hard and the wood breake
Then the expose thread wil be damage??? Anyway will see

Edit ps
Instead of wood why we put delrin plastic ????


----------



## Pezking7p

Thread title should be changed to A & R Mallet Works.

I knew those guys since before they were making mallets. Good guys but the mallets were better before they sold out and went commercial.


----------



## chrisstef

I wear pink during the week as well Red. Every now and then ill throw in a light purple and a bright orange. Don't be so scared of a little flavor in your life. All though pink and red might clash a little bit. I never really had to put any thought as to matching my hair color but I can see how that could become troublesome.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Damn Eric…looks like a bomb went off in that place!


----------



## theoldfart

Yahoo, Toyota is replacing the frame and gave us a 2014 to use till the jobs done. Should be done in the next week. Whew!!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Wow, that's awesome. Did you offer to let them keep yours for the 2014? Seems fair to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perfect!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thought about you clowns when I read this….Could explain where Hog went for ever how many weeks


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## August

^damn

Hey all here is a quick mock up of a hammer head for blade adjustment any input? 
Ugly looks like ******************** or throw it away???


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, thought about it but the loaner is a pre runner and I need the 4×4


----------



## ToddJB

August, looks functional, but not my aesthetic.

If you go with that design you might shorten the round side to make it a bit more balanced in weight.

I think I like keeping the hex look on the hammer face. Something like this:










Edit. Not the best artist, those angles are tripy to attempt to draw, but you get the idea.


----------



## August

> August, looks functional, but not my aesthetic.
> 
> If you go with that design you might shorten the round side to make it a bit more balanced in weight.
> 
> I think I like keeping the hex look on the hammer face. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. Not the best artist, those angles are tripy to attempt to draw, but you get the idea.
> 
> - ToddJB


Cool I got it almost like a vintage plumbub??


----------



## Mosquito

^ I like that as well.

I've wanted a cross peen hammer for a long time now…


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, sorry, first picture sucked.

Like this:










Yeah, kinda like a plumb bob, but it wouldn't come to a point. You would just flatten out the top and bottom, to get more of a chisel.


----------



## August

Thanks Todd
I'm confuse for the other pics would help 
Here take a look at the back end?


----------



## ToddJB

like this:










Work for a sander or mill. Not lathe


----------



## August

Ok cool


----------



## chrisstef

Eesh. I just did a quick tally as to what ill need for the electrical install:

Conduit - 1/2" EMT - 90' = $24
Off set set screw fittings - 20 - $40
Straps = $8
2 gang boxes - 14 = $28
Receptacles (25 110v, 1 220v) = $115
Wire - 300' thhn = $80
sub panel = $32
breakers = $35

Total = $365 - $400


----------



## CL810

Good news OF!

Todd, copyright your designs so you don't get cheated out of the royalties. Just sayin….


----------



## August

HeTodd
Like this ????


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef…compare to this…

12- 2 extension cord, 25 ft = $30
Time spent plugging, un-plugging, and moving 1 hour per project @ $25 X 12 projects/year = $300
Drill you broke when you pulled it off the bench while tripping on cord = $100
Ambulance trip to ER = $450
Broken wrist from tripping over cord and falling in floor = $1,500
Surgery to repair femoral artery when flying drill stabbed you in the leg while laying in the floor - $38, 576.

New electrical is looking kind of cheap!


----------



## chrisstef

I think youre grossly exaggerating my projects per year  Outside of that youre on the money. Id like to do this once and do it right. Looks like there's gonna be a couple of new items hitting ebay soon!


----------



## August

Well Todd its your design so it's yours???


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey, I made two ZCIs for the table saw this weekend…that counts as a project in my book.

Oh…and at the risk of quoting my grand daddy. "Only buy one…a good one…for now and forever…AMen"


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe a rounded ramp to the end, like you did on the first one (my vote if you're taking any lol)


----------



## August

> ^ I like that as well.
> 
> I ve wanted a cross peen hammer for a long time now…
> 
> - Mosquito


Where have you been men????


----------



## theoldfart

Oh yea, well I did a real sophisticated vertical enhancement of my grandsons hobby table using some serious joinery









We also caught Red practicing driving a train


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet. We're getting there. Now that I see it maybe a couple more tweaks. Have the flat be the top and bottom (my drawing was if it was an octagon, I didn't realize it was hex), make the head a little bit wider, and groove a little bit wider, add the back groove, and a slight camber on the wedge end (not as drastic as you first attempt)


----------



## ToddJB

By the way, that kurt vise is bad A


----------



## jmartel

> Hey, I made two ZCIs for the table saw this weekend…that counts as a project in my book.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


You made 2. That counts as 2 projects, right?


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Sweet. We re getting there. Now that I see it maybe a couple more tweaks. Have the flat be the top and bottom (my drawing was if it was an octagon, I didn t realize it was hex), make the head a little bit wider, and groove a little bit wider, add the back groove, and a slight camber on the wedge end (not as drastic as you first attempt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


What Todd said. Good thing we have some computer club boys to help in the design department. OH zinger.

Stef- ya, stuff's uh-spensive. You'll like it when it's done. Least you got a hookup for lights. I paid nearly that much for my shop lights.


----------



## chrisstef

Im digging all the hammer time goin on girls. You aint too bad with the metals there August 

Red - indeed I was lucky on the lights. Fixtures alone were like $90 a pop when brand new. We start a job at that high class old folks home next week so im hoping some nice millwork pops up.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Eesh. I just did a quick tally as to what ill need for the electrical install:
> 
> Conduit - 1/2" EMT - 90 = $24
> Off set set screw fittings - 20 - $40
> Straps = $8
> 2 gang boxes - 14 = $28
> Receptacles (25 110v, 1 220v) = $115
> Wire - 300 thhn = $80
> sub panel = $32
> breakers = $35
> 
> Total = $365 - $400
> 
> - chrisstef


Seems a bit high on the receptacles. See here: http://www.lowes.com/pd_158888-1571-CR20-WCP6_1z0w42i+1z0yt2j+1z0zy8m+1z10xli__?productId=3536376&Ntt=outlet&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Doutlet%26page%3D1&facetInfo=20|Yes|Standard

Otherwise…yah. Electrical adds up. Think I spent about $800 to run 60A service to my shop, and to wire/light the whole shop. Basically the same as you're doing plus 400 ft of 6 awg and $100 in cheapie lights. 


> Well Todd its your design so it s yours???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Needs to be daintier, with longer, narrower necks between the handle and the two heads so it can get inside of my planes to tappy tap taparoo on the blade.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looking for someone to haul the junk from my kitchen demo, came across this ad. lawl.

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/hss/4731074683.html


----------



## summerfi




----------



## August

Thanks Todd
I love that vise its for a CNC use but I made my own hold down .

Thanks Chris 
I love metal LOL

Ok cool red if you can have someone make the drawings it will be nice since I did that manual machinng 
And it took me less that 20 min between post so this won't be so hard to make.

I got you Dan

But we have to come up with a actual size and diameter since the one I made is big and too heavy 
We need a good weight and size not this too big and heavy


----------



## widdle

yep..


----------



## August

> - summerfi


That's a nice hammer head
I just won this last night from ebay a stanley 30oz head


----------



## ToddJB

August, what's the over all length of the one in your hand?


----------



## chrisstef

> August, what s the over all length of the one in your hand?
> 
> - ToddJB


Uhmmm ….


----------



## john2005

> August, what s the over all length of the one in your hand?
> 
> - ToddJB


You seriously threw that out there?


----------



## ToddJB

I think I have a right to know.


----------



## August

Damn you guys have a dirty mind what would our wives say if they see this???
Ok since you ask it's about 3.5" long
I know I will get some flack with that answer


----------



## ToddJB

Also, what is the stock thickness, and how wide is one of the flats?


----------



## August

It's a 3/4 hex bar


----------



## ToddJB

Does that make a flat about 1/2" wide?


----------



## Mosquito

I've been around… busy weekend. Saw all the family except my wife's parents and my brother. Saw both my wife's brother and sister (and a friend and boyfriend respectively), my sister (and her dog) and my parents (to pick up my sisters dog for the week). Her brother and his friend spent the night Friday for a Saturday wedding, my sister spent Friday night for an early flight out Saturday (we live about 10 minutes from the airport vs her hour 45). Wife's sister and her boyfriend stayed Saturday night after a wedding they went to (they're from about 2-1/2 hours away), and then we got our adopted kitten on Sunday. Busy Busy Busy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hectic Mos.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Mos, any time to breath?


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't see that you used phi in there…. what are you trying to pull Todd?


----------



## ToddJB

I didn't use phi because I'm not Greek.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin' bankers.


----------



## chrisstef

Thread derailed with math ^. Nice work Tony.

The only ratio Todd works with is "will it, or wont it, fit". He hasn't found one that wont yet.


----------



## August

> - ToddJB


Ok cool I'll get this printer out and see how I can proceed


----------



## RPhillips

> - ToddJB


I likey!


----------



## August

Hey Todd
What the diaimeter you like?
I have 5/8 1/2 9/16 or the 3/4?


----------



## August

> I ve been around… busy weekend. Saw all the family except my wife s parents and my brother. Saw both my wife s brother and sister (and a friend and boyfriend respectively), my sister (and her dog) and my parents (to pick up my sisters dog for the week). Her brother and his friend spent the night Friday for a Saturday wedding, my sister spent Friday night for an early flight out Saturday (we live about 10 minutes from the airport vs her hour 45). Wife s sister and her boyfriend stayed Saturday night after a wedding they went to (they re from about 2-1/2 hours away), and then we got our adopted kitten on Sunday. Busy Busy Busy.
> 
> - Mosquito


Damn lot of sister LOL


----------



## Airframer

Todd - I have circled and highlighted a few areas I have questions on as spelled out in the pic…


----------



## Pezking7p

fricken classic.


----------



## ToddJB

WAIT!

I changed my mind on ratios. HA. I think out loud. I guess I design out loud too. I thought it might look weird for the middle section to be as wide as it is long (hog), and for the head to be the same size as the middle.

CHANGES!










Edit: Tony I don't know if this is golden or not.


----------



## RPhillips

Edit: They are GOLDEN!


----------



## August

Todd so 3/4 hex bar is good?
Let me know because in about t order some material and would like to order what ever we need???


----------



## ToddJB

I think 3/4 is good. But I have no real experience with this. I just like designing things.


----------



## August

Ok 
But it seems heavy???
I'll try to cut a 9/16 tomorrow and weight it.


----------



## ToddJB

How small of hole do you think can be drilled and still have good strength for the handle?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Ok
> But it seems heavy???
> I ll try to cut a 9/16 tomorrow and weight it.
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Ya, depends what we're going for…..a stout tack hammer? Because I'm guessing 3/4" makes it nearly as heavy as a ball peen hammer. Probably needs to be a little lighter….or more metal taken off for a plane adjusting hammer.

I like the building part more than designing. I think I'll just have Todd do my designing from now on


----------



## Mosquito

lol I seem to like the design part too… Though I use sketchup mostly, and I've got quite a few files stored of things I've yet to make lol


----------



## August

Lol Red 
Nice moss
Well I have a 4oz cross peen hammer with like. 14" handle.
I don't know how small of a hole.
But I think a half inch joke should be adiquate as long it will be use for its intended use ??
Anyway we are still on the drawing board.
But I'm planning to have this done by our cnc department.
Because it will lessen the waste.
But for the 1-1/4 round like what red and I made I can handle that with my manual lathe.
If we go with a round shaft we can make it look good too?
Or a square stock will also looks good.


----------



## ToddJB

I like the making better than the designing, but life has given me time to design, not so much build.

9/16 seems small to me.

Same ratios only with 9/16 bar (my medium sized index finger for scale)


----------



## RPhillips

Looking to get a dovetail saw, considering the LN w/ the 22/16tpi rip cut. For some reason I can't seem to find it now to link. Anyone have any thoughts on this saw?

Also, if anyone has a nice DT saw they are looking to unload, hit me up.


----------



## Pezking7p

blerg, I wish I could be making a mallet. Have fun, boys.

Edit: Rob, I think walden has that saw, he said it was hard to start but cut very fast. I think he was considering selling it at one point so you can possibly talk him in to it.


----------



## August

Thanks Todd
Ok here I took some pics of sone of my collection
What do you guys think of shape and size?

The cross peen is nice for the low angle plane like my LN #62
Because the blade is kinda hidden.


----------



## jmartel

> Looking to get a dovetail saw, considering the LN w/ the 22/16tpi rip cut. For some reason I can t seem to find it now to link. Anyone have any thoughts on this saw?
> 
> Also, if anyone has a nice DT saw they are looking to unload, hit me up.
> 
> - RPhillips


Have you considered the molded back dovetail saws from lee Valley? I have one and have no complaints with it. Course, if you're looking at Lie Nielsen, you will probably want something with a bit more high-end look/feel to it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Looking to get a dovetail saw, considering the LN w/ the 22/16tpi rip cut. For some reason I can t seem to find it now to link. Anyone have any thoughts on this saw?
> 
> Also, if anyone has a nice DT saw they are looking to unload, hit me up.
> 
> - RPhillips


Not sure which saw your referring to Rob. These are the DT saws LN offers now.
https://www.lie-nielsen.com/nodes/4145/dovetail-saws

I have the tapered and I like it a lot. Little tough to start….but a fine saw.

Honestly the very next source I would look into is LJ ErikF. Dude knows what he's doing. I have one of his DTs….and it is sweet.


----------



## Mosquito

Rob, you're referring to the progressive pitch LN dovetail saw? (smaller teeth at the front and larger towards the back) I've got one that I've been meaning to sell for a while. In full disclosure, though, there was someone on here who was interested in it before, but the conversation sort of stalled out. I'd have to make sure they aren't still interested before I were to call it officially for sale.

It's been a great saw, but it's in my way of having a full till of saws I've made myself…


----------



## August

^damn Moss I totally forgot,.
It was a Monday when we exchange email ok send me PayPal info again please payment will follow my Bad dudedddd
.


----------



## Mosquito

No worries man, I had forgotten until it was brought up just now lol It's been like a month


----------



## chrisstef

Speaking of LN saws what ever happened with Waldens experiment? Mountain lion problems?


----------



## lateralus819

Well After a long day of work, then more work on the inlaws house, I am apparently bored.

Here's a sketchup of Todd's mallet. The dims are what you specified in your last drawing, only thing that may not be to your taste is the front nose, it's close. It does have a camber.


----------



## August

That looks nice lat
Question can I do the same with making it damn


----------



## lateralus819

I say that all the time. Took me 20 minutes to do that. I wish i could build my projects as fast as i can draw them in sketchup.


----------



## Tugboater78

After spending the weekend hanging/mudding/sanding/painting drywall and running more wiring. i spent part of today to make this.




























Will replace the green stand my drill press is sitting on, still need to make drawers and the mini shelves on side for bit storage.

Had to shorten the original plans by 9 inches in length and make it 2 inches taller to fit my purposes.

Ran out of time. Maybe be able to finish this weekend. My mother is having hip surgery tomorrow. i go back to my surgeon on wednesday for last follow up appointment. Should be returning to work on the 6th

Front left side i mistakenly glued on tje support backwards.. but oh well.. exposed pocket screws.


----------



## walden

Stef - Got super busy with non shop related stuff. It's happening this week. I'll share results with you.


----------



## RPhillips

One day….


----------



## lateralus819

That bike is sweet.


----------



## RPhillips

^^^ Hopefully I can find something like that this summer to start my build.

Got a package in the mail today! Thanks to A&D Mallet Werks!

I love the balance of it. One day my grandkids will be fighting over who gets it.


----------



## CL810

Dang Justin, when you had your back surgery did they motorized you? Knocking the work out like crazy!


----------



## Tugboater78

Im just stuck with stuff i needed to do before winter kicks in and everything comes to a halt.. but this is part of the reason my back did go out. Fiance family and close friends could tell you that i never stop when i am not at work.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Justin, what issue is that?


----------



## Tugboater78

Its a special publication, i think i picked it up off magazine rack some time back.


----------



## Tugboater78

Nice ideas on the hammers fellas, hope you get it figured out, maybe i can invest in one at some point.

Demo that electric is a small price, imagine the cost of paying someone to do it for you.. may as well double it. You got the lights figured out, outlets etc are no harder. Internet is an excellent resource if you dont have access to code book or a friend who does such work.

I still gotta pay for wire and conduit to power my shop 100+ ft behind the house and the trench dug. Not to mention finishing the house wiring.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad the mallet found you well Rob. You'll like it when you get going on dovetails. The wood is chakte vega if your curious.

Kev- Really glad Toyota took care of you on that. Lookin good in the new avatar.


----------



## jmartel

Praise the flying spaghetti monster!

I picked up a borescope today since a friend was looking to get one and offered to buy one off of me if I bought it. I was able to confirm that the shim did not make it into the cylinders. Now I don't have to worry about rebuilding the head.

Now to start the cleaning/rebuild.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, thanks.


----------



## RPhillips

Whoot! My Skins mange not only to win, but made it a good game to watch too.


----------



## Mosquito

custom made planing jig to plane 1/8" thick strips (1/2" wide) down after cutting them. Just a grove with a screw in it









I almost feel dirty for using a piece of mahogany as the scrap to make it lol

And on another note, the little computer I've been working on is now complete. Just need to set up for some decent pictures now


----------



## RPhillips

Nice looking water cooled rig you got there. I assume it functions just as well as it looks… Nice work.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome Mos!

It looks like a diorama of a German Industrial Rave Club, only instead of using a shoe box, you used a beautifully created box.


----------



## Pezking7p

That BMW is awesome and makes me want to get a beat up old cafe racer to fix up in a similar way. Need more shop space.

Mos that case is sweet. The lighting effect is really cool. It makes it look like the parts are glowing.

Tug, I ran the same electrical. Don't sweat it. Rented the big trencher from HD and got the trench dug in about 30 minutes. Hardest part of the whole job was probably finding a way to bend PVC conduit into custom shapes.


----------



## August

> ^^^ Hopefully I can find something like that this summer to start my build.
> 
> Got a package in the mail today! Thanks to A&D Mallet Werks!
> 
> I love the balance of it. One day my grandkids will be fighting over who gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RPhillips


Damn Phillips 
That looks sexy,


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Day off. I'm gonna kick some names and take some arse.


----------



## August

> Day off. I m gonna kick some names and take some arse.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red you been drinking men???


----------



## theoldfart

maybe wants some arse and looking for names? look out guys


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Day off. I'm gonna kick some names and take some arse. - BigRedKnothead


 - Love days like that.


----------



## ToddJB

> Day off. I m gonna kick some names and take some arse.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Working on the cabinet?


----------



## chrisstef

I could use a day like that. 8 uninterrupted hours of getting stuff done in the shop. Little slice of heaven right there.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, you got those lights in pretty quick buddy. Kwitcher grumpin' Think I'll run up to Lake Tahoe today, tuff life


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yessir fellas. I've got the doors and drawer fronts for the pantry already made. I'm not about to try my luck smoothing birds eye maple. Little ROS party and I'll bust out the dye.


----------



## theoldfart

Don't forget the mask. What color? Transtint?


----------



## jmartel

Red, are you going to sand back the dye after you apply it so it only stays in the eye figure?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- oh ya, got the mask, shop vac and headphones rockin.

Yep Jmart. Antique maple, sanded back once, reapplied. Then shellac.

Morning pic.


----------



## chrisstef

So last night Hog's wife accidentally met his mistress. All in all, things went surprisingly well.


----------



## ToddJB

"He puffs his chest out and keeps saying he's going to 'Destroy' me… un-der-welmed"

"You too? Oh, girl".


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I am of the belief you are very close to reality Todd. Hog = pure ghay.

Side note: Hog is coming on to me via text as you are posting Demo.


----------



## chrisstef

Once a cheater always a cheater ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

His infidelity was not my point but rather challenging the hetro light in which you were painting him.


----------



## chrisstef

And I was saying that the sneaky son of bitch is cheating on me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Alright.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap. Hog's got his hands full. She gonna grind him down to a nub.

Anyone else noticed how weird and stupid those Lincoln commercials with Matthew McConaughey are? SNL did a spoof, Jim Carrey, he's the best.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Meanwhile…over at Stef's house…


----------



## jmartel

Death by snu snu.


----------



## bhog

Lol^ id tame that chocolate Thunder. Ain't skerred one bit.


----------



## lateralus819

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/419721/Ebony-Gaboon-4-x-6-x-36.aspx

Insane. Why is this stuff still being logged?


----------



## Tugboater78

Stupid kindle


----------



## Tugboater78

No more Shopnotes .. im bummed


----------



## bhog

Had to re read Todds " un der whelmed " post and lol'd again. Funny bastard.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> No more Shopnotes .. im bummed
> 
> - Tugboater78


Say what???


----------



## theoldfart

Time to wax 'em up









Donner Summit today


----------



## ToddJB

> Time to wax em up
> 
> - theoldfart


Your boy beans? It's not worth it, no matter what she tells you!


----------



## Pezking7p

You're doing snow stuff in October? Crazy.

Death…by snu snu! "The spirit is willing, but the flesh is squishy and bruised"

So, I found someone to do my service panel upgrade for a reasonable price. What are the chances that when that is being inspected the inspector notices that my kitchen is being remodeled and gets nosy?


----------



## August

> You re doing snow stuff in October? Crazy.
> 
> Death…by snu snu! "The spirit is willing, but the flesh is squishy and bruised"
> 
> So, I found someone to do my service panel upgrade for a reasonable price. What are the chances that when that is being inspected the inspector notices that my kitchen is being remodeled and gets nosy?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Damn man I wish I had someone who had help me out mine cost me way to much


----------



## Pezking7p

I wish I had the time to do it myself. How much did you pay? Mines costing me $850.


----------



## CL810

Kevin, be careful joining anyone's party.


----------



## Airframer

Yah Kevin, I have heard stories from the last party to go that way… didn't end well…


----------



## Tugboater78

> No more Shopnotes .. im bummed
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Say what???
> 
> - KelvinGrove


According to some posts on thier forums and a few random post here and elsewhere they are supposedly ending Shopnotes magazine with the December issue and "merging" it into woodsmith magazine.

Now this is what I have read, I have not received anything from them, though I should since I am paid up for another year or 2…

Spent most of today in hospital waiting on my mother to get out of surgery, everything went well the Dr says, so hopefully she will heal quickly. Left hip replacement, had right side replaced 2 years ago.


----------



## jmartel

> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/419721/Ebony-Gaboon-4-x-6-x-36.aspx
> 
> Insane. Why is this stuff still being logged?
> 
> - lateralus819


No clue. The Lumber dealer by me sells it for $135/bdft. No way am I paying that price. I'll just ebonize walnut instead.


----------



## RPhillips

Anyone have experience with this finish?


----------



## August

> I wish I had the time to do it myself. How much did you pay? Mines costing me $850.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Damn mine was $4500 because my old service was only 100amp
And plus I leave in a town where the people are nosysssssyyy
Anyway it's done and I'm happy now


----------



## theoldfart

Rob, used it on my grandsons toy chest/blanket chest with good results. I applied it in December 2011









This is how it looks now


















It has a nice satin finish and the figure on the maple seems to have improved with time .


----------



## RPhillips

Thanks Kevin


----------



## theoldfart

BTW, a post over at wood net indicated that Walt Q of Brass City is having a tough time of late and is not doing well. Thought some of you would like to know.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Kev. I've been trying to keep up to date with Walt on facebook, but he doesn't post much anymore. I sure hate to see this. He is a fine man.


----------



## chrisstef

Tough news to hear about Walt. I was 2 doors down from his place just last weekend havin a few beers. It was late but I took a look to see if anything was posted on the door but there wasn't anything.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks for the update, Kevin. That really sucks. I sure enjoyed the exchanges I've had with him… Many tools here ran through his shop first.


----------



## walden

> Anyone have experience with this finish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RPhillips


I use it and love it. Make sure to use it at temps above 75 for best results. A little goes a long way.


----------



## ToddJB

Boys, my mom and mom-in-law are insistent that they buy things for Christmas, so I have to come up with a list.

Question - are all push blocks created equal? Do you recommend any over another? Are Grippers worth the expense?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive never used the Grr-ipper but from what ive read it seems like the best option, safety wise, out there. Gonna shy away from the typical underpants, white tee shirts and socks this year? I think that's a big mistake.


----------



## jmartel

I usually ask for a Lee Valley gift card. I've also gotten a gift card for the vendor I buy my veneer from, but I'm way overstocked right now on veneer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am siding with boxers/T's/socks too, makes it easy for all involved. Sending old ladies to purchases obscure tools is not a kind act.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hey grandma, could you pick me up a type 15 4 1/2? Oh and make sure it has the SW blade and a good label on the tote.

You'll end up with a christmas tree sweater anyway.


----------



## ToddJB

I go with links to the exact item. It's an odd dance we do.

"I don't need anything"

"I'm getting you something, so just send me a link"

"Doesn't this sort of defeat the point?"

"No"


----------



## KelvinGrove

OK..that last post either disappeared or it will be in here twice.

I just spoke to April at Shop Notes. They are indeed closing. Woodsmith will continue publication "possiblity" in an expanded format. I subscribed to Shop Notes exactly because I was looking for good basic information and tips. And I just got my second issue so I am NOT happy to have this happen.

They are looking at what will happen as far as current subscriptions….roll over to Woodsmith, refunds, vouchers, etc. If I wanted Woodsmith I would have ordered it and without all the tips I am not sure it would be worth my while. What do you guys think?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Only offer up links to socks and gum then you greedy bastard.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## DanKrager

Looks like one of Stef's meetings…
Just sayin'.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Is there any way to get rid of this display that pops up every time starting or exiting LJ site?









Very annoying!
DanK


----------



## bhog

shopnotes mag was a waste of money ,I always felt anyway.


----------



## ToddJB

DanK - adblock plus not only will it get rid of that but all the other annoying adds and banners. I put it on all my browsers.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Boys, my mom and mom-in-law are insistent that they buy things for Christmas, so I have to come up with a list.
> 
> - ToddJB


OK, So….Here is the solution the wife and I use. I go out, buy what ever I want, wrap it up, put it under the tree with a card from her to me. She goes out, buys whatever she wants, wraps it up, puts it under the tree with a card from me to her. Then on Christmas my surprise is finding out what I bought her and her surprise is finding out what she bought me. We both get what we want, we both get surprised…

Win - Win in my book!


----------



## Mosquito

^ I like that approach. The hard thing is getting my wife to go along with that plan lol.

My sister and I agreed several years ago, that we would no longer exchange gifts for anything (Christmas or Birthdays), just cards. We're both the "If I need it, I'll just go out and buy it when I need it" type, and had gotten to the point of just giving each other gift cards lol


----------



## byerbyer

Rob - I've had great luck with Tried & True Oil. Super thin coats and a warm shop help tremendously. I pour a little in a shallow jar and warm it up on one of those candle warmers.


----------



## jmartel

> OK, So….Here is the solution the wife and I use. I go out, buy what ever I want, wrap it up, put it under the tree with a card from her to me. She goes out, buys whatever she wants, wraps it up, puts it under the tree with a card from me to her. Then on Christmas my surprise is finding out what I bought her and her surprise is finding out what she bought me. We both get what we want, we both get surprised…
> 
> Win - Win in my book!
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Until you get surprised to find out that she got herself a new car or expensive jewelry and you got yourself a pair of socks.


----------



## ToddJB

The Mrs and I have a $30 limit. Any car she can get for $30 she is welcome to have.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> OK, So….Here is the solution the wife and I use. I go out, buy what ever I want, wrap it up, put it under the tree with a card from her to me. She goes out, buys whatever she wants, wraps it up, puts it under the tree with a card from me to her. Then on Christmas my surprise is finding out what I bought her and her surprise is finding out what she bought me. We both get what we want, we both get surprised…
> 
> Win - Win in my book!
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Until you get surprised to find out that she got herself a new car or expensive jewelry and you got yourself a pair of socks.
> 
> - jmartel


J…More likely it would be the other way around. The girl won't hardly buy what she needs when she needs it. I suppose if you couldn't trust your wife…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I suppose if you couldn t trust your wife….. - KelvinGrove" - That is usually a good sign that Bhog has been in town.


----------



## 7Footer

Watching Steve Ramsey's vids really make me want a Grrrrrripper Todd, they look cool and very versatile.

Speaking of cool, I bought that Incra Mitra gauge last month, easily on of the best purchases I've made in years, I love that thing, Incra won me over big time. I've been using the crap out of it and it's dead on accurate straight out of the box.

Hey Red - saw your comment about League Pass on the FFL thread the other day, I agree, too spendy. These days I reserve the majority of my NBA time for the Blazers… I forget, who's your team, is it Nuttets bcuz you're a CO guy? Everyone's saying their new coach is gonna surprise people. Tonight I'll be sitting center court about 8 rows up on the bench side for the opening game, look for the 7footer on ESPN lol. I'm geeked already after watching this vid:





Edit: but oh yeah my point of the League Pass thing was it's free for the next week….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, Nugs are my team. Although there are about 4 or 5 other teams I like too. Last year we did the NBA league pass where you could pick 5 teams for $130. Still ticked they jacked the price because that's one thing my son and I really like to do together.

Not too shocked ShopNotes fizzled out. Last few I read kinda seemed like 101 jigs for your router or tablesaw. The whole Woodsmith Enterprise is loosing touch imo. I let my subscription expire after many years.

Here we Royals! I sure hope they win it.


----------



## walden

I was at the World Series the last time the Royals were in it. That was a LONG time ago!


----------



## ShaneA

I hope they will too, hopefully easily like last night so I don't have to get nervous and wound up.


----------



## JayT

> I hope they will too, hopefully easily like last night so I don t have to get nervous and wound up.
> 
> - ShaneA


+1 to that. Something like game 7 in '85 would be just fine with me.

What do you guys think the over/under on game time and # of pitching changes will be? I'm guessing 4 hours and 11 pitching changes (13 pitchers used, 5 by the Royals and 8 by the Giants)


----------



## 7Footer

Dude I watched that Dallas at San Antonio game last night while working on some stuff in the shop, holy crap Dallas's team is stacked this year, it's incredible… Yet they still lost… But dude they are so loaded. Stef's boy Kemba got paid too, 4 years $48 mil.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Re: pitching changes. I get too philosophical…. but if they put Bumgarder in for a long time…..that's lame. Like admitting they can't win without him. Ride a good horse til he dies I guess.


----------



## ShaneA

Hopefully, when/if they put him in, the Royals are already ahead. Dude has been a problem.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, they've seen a lot of him….sometimes that's a good thing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hope the royals lose in a close game, on a blown call at 1st Base that's reversed in favor of the giants.


----------



## ShaneA

Spoken like a disgruntled Cards fan Smitty…I love it.


----------



## Airframer

Yeppers! Them sports guys did that sports thing good sho nuff! Sports!!!

In other news.. Drawboring on tap here.. Then the deadman and done!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Very, very nice. Drool-worthy attention to detail at 1/3rd scale. Wow.


----------



## walden

Very cool AF! The little man will be making drool worthy furniture in no time.


----------



## Airframer

I am pretty excited to get this done. He has been out of the loop on the build for a few weeks so it should be a surprise when it is finished. Here it is next to it's big brother for scale (and it may look like a bomb went off in there but it's just the damage from his head exploding from the realization that he isn't even 2 and has a better workbench than Stef..)


----------



## CL810

> Boys, my mom and mom-in-law are insistent that they buy things for Christmas, so I have to come up with a list.
> 
> Question - are all push blocks created equal? Do you recommend any over another? Are Grippers worth the expense?
> 
> - ToddJB


Ok, here's how to work the gift card game.

Monday after T'giving when LV has their black Monday sale, you can buy gift cards 20% off. $100 card for $80. Then wait for their next free shipping sale, which is usually after Christmas and BAM!, you will effectively have purchased whatever for their discounted scratch and dent price.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OK, you guys may not find this as interesting as I do and it has nothing to do with woodworking (like a lot of things in this thread) but if you are into really cool machines ya gotta admit, this is something.

http://bangshift.com/bangshiftxl/mack-super-pumper-system-locomotive-engine-powered-pumper-extinguish-hell-often/


----------



## RPhillips

Speaking on B Ball, here's to hopping my Celtics can pull out of the hole they have found themselves in…

Oh, and Go Royals!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Ut ohhhh. The royals are gettin hot! 1st pitching change recorded.


----------



## JayT

Pitching change #1.

If Salvy stiffens up from that beanball and can't finish the game, Hudson will need extra security to get out of KC alive.


----------



## ShaneA

Everybody is on call tonight. This could be a 4 1/2 hour marathon.


----------



## ToddJB

> Ok, here s how to work the gift card game.
> 
> Monday after T giving when LV has their black Monday sale, you can buy gift cards 20% off. $100 card for $80. Then wait for their next free shipping sale, which is usually after Christmas and BAM!, you will effectively have purchased whatever for their discounted scratch and dent price.
> 
> - CL810


Man, its like you've done this before!

Saw file guide and MKII look a little cheaper with that deal.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I'll give you a deal on my MKII…..LN's new sharpening jig comes out this winter;-)

I bought a large gift card with that LV sale last year. I don't even know what I spent it all on.

Giants be playin dirty alreadys.


----------



## theoldfart

Dude's out at first I'm telling ya!


----------



## theoldfart

Nya Nya


----------



## chrisstef

You let pablo sandoval tag up on you? Id be embarrassed.

2nd pitching change.


----------



## RPhillips

Ordered my BC Vise on Sun night and still haven't heard from benchcrafted… anyone else had this happen? I figured it would be shipping by and now and I would have tracking info send to me.

I contacted customer service this evening, should hear back something tomorrow… I hope


----------



## JayT

Beanball #2

New Giants motto: If you can't beat 'em, beat 'em up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- "For their size, giant pandas are pretty fast, averaging 20 miles per hour at top speed."

The interwebz never lies.


----------



## JayT

Pitching changes Giants 2 Royals 1

Here comes the Bum(garner). Be nice for the Royals to score off him and prove he isn't Superman.

But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Rob- Ya, just give BC a shout. Pretty small company. The sent my moxon is good time though.


----------



## jmartel

Meanwhile, at Walden's house…


----------



## ShaneA

Too bad he couldn't break out.


----------



## Pezking7p

Insurance claim would be hilarious to watch.


----------



## Airframer

Meanwhile after a cougar break in at Bhogs house…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This game's just tickin me off. Ump's giving Bumgardner every call…..and that was the absolute worst rendition of "God Bless America" I have ever heard.


----------



## ShaneA

I am officially worried at this point. To come this far, and not win would be tough. Panda and Bumgarner are formidable.


----------



## JayT

> This game s just tickin me off. Ump s giving Bumgardner every call…..and that was the absolute worst rendition of "God Bless America" I have ever heard.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


+1 to all those. Especially the last. The gal changed keys three or four times on the last line. Painful.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Panik's DP in the bottom the third was key. Close call, overturned to SF. Amazing.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty's gonna celebrate!!!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bummer. Seemed like Bumgardner threw about 4 or 5 pitches in the actual strike zone those last few innings. Royals just kept swingin.


----------



## jmartel

Holy crap. Who knew that T-Pain can actually sing?






I mean, it's not like earth shatteringly amazing, but coming from Mr. Auto-tune himself? Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## walden

Hahaha. The cougar and I currently have an understanding…he leaves me alone, I leave him alone. If he tries to break and enter or eat my lady, I shoot him in the face.


----------



## Pezking7p

Empty. I haven't lived in this house long, but knowing the last person to remodel this kitchen was the guy who built it, and the father of the people I bought it from, is a little sad I guess. Quick coffee break then out with the cabs.


----------



## JayT

Dan's getting all sentimental about a kitchen, how cute.

Now to pull in the ultimate tough love post from the workbench thread …....



> Hike up your skirt Nancy, take off the high heels and stop waffling for crying out loud!
> 
> - Don W


Grab a sledgehammer and get to work. We don't want to have to call you Demo2.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, today's the day, huh? I expect to see updates every 30 minutes.


----------



## CL810

> Dan s getting all sentimental about a kitchen, how cute.
> 
> - JayT


You forgot, bless his heart…..


----------



## ToddJB

> Hike up your skirt Nancy, take off the high heels and stop waffling for crying out loud!
> 
> - Don W
> 
> - JayT


I laugh every time I hear "Nancy" being used in this way. I only know two Nancy's - one from my old woodworking machine group who knows more about tools and has moved more Arn than I will in my lifetime, and the other was a co-worker of my wife who was as butch as they come. So, "Nancy" just doesn't fit my personal experience of Nancys.


----------



## JayT

Dang, CL810, I did. I shall wear a badge of shame all day in penance for that oversight.


----------



## chrisstef

Told you that Pablo Sandoval tag up was bad news. If he doesn't tag up and make it to third on that fly ball no way does that lazy liner to right field score him. Cost em the game. That left fielder should be upset.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Eric likes to smell it first and has preference for "a nice ripe one".


----------



## Pezking7p

Under the sink: mouse nest with shed snake skin….


----------



## ToddJB

An hour and 8 minutes is not an acceptable update schedule, Pez.


----------



## KelvinGrove

It appears that some Giants fans are more rowdy than they need to be!

http://www.wrcbtv.com/story/27160629/gunfire-arrests-erupt-as-giants-fans-revel-in-win


----------



## Pezking7p

> An hour and 8 minutes is not an acceptable update schedule, Pez.
> 
> - ToddJB


I will do better!

Time for lunch. Some of the drywall had the paper torn off due to glued on melamine. Should I replace this if I'll be tiling backsplash over top?


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good. If you're tiling over the area, I wouldn't worry about torn wallpaper. Just prep the surface for tiling.


----------



## ShaneA

I would want to start with a fresh clean substrate for any backsplash application. I would not be that hard or costly to remove the 18" section that area will be and replace with clean drywall or cement board. Especially if you plan to have the splash as a feature. Easier tile install, better chance at success.


----------



## john2005

> An hour and 8 minutes is not an acceptable update schedule, Pez.
> 
> - ToddJB


Hey taskmaster, his updates still don't appear to be rolling in on time. Just sayin


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work Pez!

Im about to throat punch some troll of a woman who apparently thinks its fine to work around live heating units, control wiring, and sprinkler systems but we must protect the 2 windows that are 10' away. You've gotta be ********************tin me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

She is just lonely Demo.


----------



## chrisstef

When you've got a box of ring dings at your side 24/7 one can never be truly lonely T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's what she keeps telling her cat but we all know the truth.


----------



## ToddJB

> I'm about to throat punch some troll of a woman
> 
> - chrisstef


Me too. Me too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do tell….


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - Maybe we can put them both together in a ring, grease em up with bacon fat and let them fight to the death in a quasi sumo match. Only with much more clothing required.

Got sparky coming by the house tonight to give me some direction on the road to new power!


----------



## Pezking7p

More power! Insert grunts here.

Now I think I'll convince wifey to hammer down some staples, of which there are millions.


----------



## jmartel

> Now I think I ll convince wifey to hammer down some staples, of which there are millions.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Make sure you remind her that the faster she knocks all them down, the faster she can make you that sandwich you wanted.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Poetic.


----------



## ToddJB

Was that linoleum?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well done Pez. Beast-like progress.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Todd - Maybe we can put them both together in a ring, grease em up with bacon fat and let them fight to the death in a quasi sumo match. Only with much more clothing required.
> 
> - chrisstef


 Wait just a damn minute now….Lard is OK but don't go wasting no bacon drippin's on that nonsense!


----------



## ShaneA

Bravo on the demo. I am not looking forward to that part myself. I have drug my feet for a while on jumping in. Once you do, there is no going back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This is how I usually get rid of staples.


----------



## 489tad

Nice demo Pez! I hate floor staples.


----------



## chrisstef

Now thats how ya Dee-mooee!!


----------



## CL810

Dan you are a brave man. Not only do you have to answer to your wife on this project but you're posting pics for all us crazies. But don't worry about us, we're not real.


----------



## theoldfart

^ virtual zombies is us


----------



## bhog

Cougar break ins be yummy.

Found a documentary about …... Hmm who gets this honor? Thedude50


----------



## Hammerthumb

> An hour and 8 minutes is not an acceptable update schedule, Pez.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> I will do better!
> 
> Time for lunch. Some of the drywall had the paper torn off due to glued on melamine. Should I replace this if I ll be tiling backsplash over top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p


Dan - thinset or mastic will not stick to raw gypsum. Recommend what Shane and others said and cut out and replace the drywall that's damaged.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog- whoa.

Or laminate right over with new 1/4".


----------



## woodcox

Thanks for the link hog! My YouTube recommends have seriously been compromised! Nay I say. Nay!


----------



## bhog

How fricking crazy is that? 
Oh looks like you've been in the barn again.


----------



## 7Footer

oh my god. "It didn't shock me at all, in fact I was like THIS IS PRETTY COOL!" Well done. Hog browsing the interwebz, look out.

I noticed there was a link on the right the Unforgivable video(s), I haven't seen those since college, good lord that is some funny ish. 'I was like bitch, go up to tha counter, tell that n***a I want a chicken sandwich an some waffle fries, FO FREE. She said okay, then she looked back, asked me what I want to drink….Gimmie a dr. pepper, bitch.'
Damnit that is hilarious.


----------



## August

Step one make wife happy









Step two order new rip saw???? LOL


----------



## ToddJB

Laundry room makeover?


----------



## Tugboater78

Well yesterday surgeon cleared me to return to work next thursday. I go to office today to turn in the release form to the personnel guy, who was overjoyed at not having to find someone to work in my spot for the next trip. He calls the safety/insurance/health guy at the other division office to inform him. We are both informed that I will have to undergo a "stress test" at the other office 5 hrs away, with no definitive time or date. Both me and the personnel guy throw our hands up in the air wondering why neither of us were told of this beforehand. So… I stay on half pay till someone organizes the ridiculous test.

I just want to go back to work and not have to scrape for change to put gas in my vehicle…


----------



## August

Well nothing to do so I made this.


----------



## ToddJB

Phase 2 of wall org - the saw till. Frame tacked.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Effing Bhog….

Sorry for your troubles Tug.

I like it Todd.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hog, that tube was disgusting… Poor horse.


----------



## 7Footer

Stay up Tug!

Pez you are machine, go get some!

Till is looking good Todd.

Made this little chalk board and key holder as a partial wedding gift for a wedding the wifey is in this weekend (btw, not sure why anyone wants to get married outside in Oregon on November 1…. but whatevs, free booze for me). It turned out nice though, walnut, joined with popar dowels I made and I got to use my Stanley #59 for the first real time.


----------



## chrisstef

Hang in there tugger.

7 you sneaky bastard. I wouldnt have pegged you for such nice penmanship. Good lookin project buddy.


----------



## bhog

That is pretty good penmanship. Must be all those handys he gives to the pilots.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Respect your work ethic Tug. Hope they get you squared away soon.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang Tug…sounds like someone's brother-in-law is getting a kick back. I would have the HR guy call again and talk to someone different.


----------



## Pezking7p

That's some crap, tug. Some guy, in HR of all places, not communicating to you is causing you to miss work. Probably doesn't even realize he's taking money out of your pocket. Or doesn't care.

Operation remove the staples didn't go so well. Got about half the floor pulled, I spent 2 hours trying to solder caps on the water pipes. Kept getting leaks because there was water in the pipes and steam would shoot holes in my solder. Painful.

Red, how were you saying you use the shovel on the staples? Just push hard and it breaks them off?

I expect lots of pictures of children in costumes, today.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, did you get the caps on?

A trick I learned is to ball up a piece of bread and cram it in the pipe first. That will keep the moisture at bay long enough for you to do your thing. Then the water just dissolves the bread.

v Beat ya. Neener-neener.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dan. put your flux on, stuff the pipe full of bread, slam the cap on, and solder away. The bread will expand and plug the pipe long enough for the solder to take. Even if you are soldering a joint it works because when you turn the water back on the pressure will push the bread along and it will dissolve to the point where it will come out of the faucet with no trouble.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and not to let you down:


----------



## JayT

> Operation remove the staples didn t go so well. Got about half the floor pulled, I spent 2 hours trying to solder caps on the water pipes. Kept getting leaks because there was water in the pipes and steam would shoot holes in my solder. Painful.


One word for you: Sharkbite


----------



## Pezking7p

Bread! Wtf?? Dammit. I got the caps on. I ended up using a straw to pull all the water out using the finger over the end of the straw trick. For some reason my hot water heater wouldn't drain, which is a little disconcerting.

Realistically, how long after putting down backer board can I start tiling? Yes, you guys are going to get a hundred and thirty questions over the next two weeks. I hope you're ready.


----------



## ToddJB

If you use something like hardibacker you can tile immediately.

Wait, for the floor or backsplash? I'm talking about just tacking up a backsplash. I've not used it for the floor.


----------



## Pezking7p

Floor. The hardieboard is supposed to have thinset underneath. Not looking forward to row hours of putting down backer board and then waiting 24 hrs to tile. Would prefer to put down backer and tile the same day.


----------



## jmartel

> I expect lots of pictures of children in costumes, today.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Be careful with that or you may go to jail.


----------



## 7Footer

The penmanship is because I'm a lefty, I think… Hell maybe it is from the handy's, it's kind of a give & receive thing ya know?


----------



## chrisstef

Why thinset under the hardieboard? Cant just screw it down?


----------



## ToddJB

That's what I do for vertical surfaces but I've never put it on the floor.


----------



## ShaneA

Pez, probably want to put a cement board down, like Permabase. Hardibacker is more of a fiber board. Not the end of the world, but a bit mote water absorbent. Once you thinset/screw down the underlayment, you are good to tile. No need to wait.


----------



## ShaneA

Thinset under the cement board helps fill voids. It is the preferred way, then screw down.


----------



## bhog

Aww snap another lefty in the house - represent.. represent …..represent

Spelled beeyotch wrong though, you efin dumbass


----------



## 7Footer

I was gonna put the hyphen, bee-otch… Yeah you got me there though, beeyotch sounds & looks more better. I'll do better next time!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Shane has it right. Thinset and screw down. No waiting.


----------



## woodcox

This Ol'man collects jeeps like poopiekat and tools. Says he has three more like this one plus over thirty pre seventies. Dude has money but his daily driver is a ratty Suzuki sidekick.

Dead today. This was the only thing I've seen in four hours come into the shop.

Edit: that scary kid isn't gonna have any friends after Halloween.


----------



## chrisstef

33 jeeps and his daily is a Sidekick. Id question this guy.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## August

Meet big brother


----------



## summerfi

So here's a question for you guys living in the Seattle to Portland area (I'm thinking jmart, 7footer, maybe others?). Do you ever have an opportunity to acquire a big old gnarly bigleaf maple log - maybe one somebody cut down in their yard or blew down along a road? I have a sawmill, and we could maybe find a way to share some nice figured maple lumber. I have a son in Seattle who comes home to Montana from time to time.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice August.

Pez, for your viewing pleasure.

Two super kids and a super lion (my department is the BooZoo)


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap Todd is Lion-O


----------



## ToddJB

Thundercats - HooooO!


----------



## JayT

So then is there a Cheetara in your office, Todd?


----------



## walden

Hahaha! That is awesome Todd. Did your wife go as the lion tamer???


----------



## ToddJB

No Cheetara. There is a giraffe, though. We plan to get some jungle action shots later. I'll text 'em to Hog.


----------



## NorwegianLogger

hahaha chrisstef, seems I'm immortal too!


----------



## jmartel

> So here s a question for you guys living in the Seattle to Portland area (I m thinking jmart, 7footer, maybe others?). Do you ever have an opportunity to acquire a big old gnarly bigleaf maple log - maybe one somebody cut down in their yard or blew down along a road? I have a sawmill, and we could maybe find a way to share some nice figured maple lumber. I have a son in Seattle who comes home to Montana from time to time.
> 
> - summerfi


Not that I know of. I'm in the city, so you would probably have better luck with someone outside the city. Maybe Airframer? But I would definitely go in on splitting it of someone did manage to get some. Hell, I'll be out in Montana next summer anyway (going to Glacier NP for a week).

I do know that due to the prevalence of it, I can pick up curly maple at Home Depot. It's actually cheaper for me to pick out figured lumber there than to get it anywhere else. And it's better quality.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Shane has it right. Thinset and screw down. No waiting.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I was wondering what the flooring guys would say about that. In my remodeling days, I saw a lot of tilers put down hardy board and cement board…..and none of them used thinset under it. Prolly not a bad idea. I know the hardy board "warranty" requires it. That said, the tile in my house just has nailed down cement board…and I can't see one grout crack. Might depend on the house.

Pez- ya, if they're just the cheezy little staples, a shovel or blade like this will scrape most of the off. Plenty good for tile underlayment anyway.


----------



## summerfi

> I can pick up curly maple at Home Depot.
> - jmartel


You're lucky. The only hardwoods at my Home Depot are red oak and poplar.


----------



## jmartel

I guess it goes a bit beyond lucky in that sometimes the super curly maple at Home Depot is in the 70% off cull bin? I got a super curly 1×6x8 once for I think under $7.


----------



## ShaneA

I think the thinset under the cement board is probably more important than the screw down vs the nail down. A lot of our contractors use a roofing gun and nails to set the board, it is a lot faster and cheaper than screws.

I think in general, tile is a pain the backside if there are problems, so best to be on the safe side with the best products you can afford. Tear outs and re-installs are big numbers. I also prefer to push people to the upgrades in grout as well. Be it an epoxy, urethane or whatever can give you the best stain and crack resistance. Grout will usually be the weak link of the equation.


----------



## JayT

I'll trust Shane on the backer board info, but just wanted to add that urethane grout is a great boon to tile jobs everywhere. Used it on our glass tile kitchen backsplash and couldn't be happier. I usually hate grouting, but the urethane stuff made it very easy and never has to be sealed like standard grout.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I hear ya Shane. I was surprised when I tore up part of the tile in this house….and it was just nailed down cement board. Came up easy though. I pity da fool who has to tear up hardy board that has been put down with thinset and screws. Seems like that would trash the plywood floor.

+1 on better grouts. I hate the cheap stuffs that stains no matter how you seal it.

Bob- wish I had a way to get you some logs. Easy to come by around here.


----------



## summerfi

> Bob- wish I had a way to get you some logs. Easy to come by around here.
> - BigRedKnothead


We have trains comin' through Montana every day Red. Just sayin'. ;-)


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, probably want to put a cement board down, like Permabase. Hardibacker is more of a fiber board. Not the end of the world, but a bit mote water absorbent. Once you thinset/screw down the underlayment, you are good to tile. No need to wait.
> 
> - ShaneA





> Shane has it right. Thinset and screw down. No waiting.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Thanks gents, saved me a day on the tiling. I'm buying hardie board, which is a cement product.


----------



## Pezking7p

yay super heros! Todd your hair is out of control.

Re: Grout. I chose what I think is a slightly more expensive option, and I felt it would have better crack resistance because it was non-sanded AND had a max grout line of 1/4". I felt this meant it was pretty high solids content, which would give it lower porosity and better stain resistance. Any comments on this?

I never saw any polyurethane grout. Epoxy, yes, but I didn't consider it. Maybe I should look? It sounded easy to screw it up on a big job.

Today has been brutal. Spent all morning investigating a quality issue that affected up to 9,300,000 square feet of paper, for a customer that supplies the medical industry. Had to work with them on root cause and what material to quarantine. THEN had a meeting with a really pissed off customer who is at risk of losing their largest customer due to perceived quality issues with our product. I'm ready to leave at 5:01.


----------



## ShaneA

I assume we are talking about the floor? If so, you more than likely want the sanded version. I am not sure the big box stores carry any of the premixed urethane grouts. (they may, I have just never looked) You may look at local tile distributors as they are likely to have all the colors in stock and set you up with a wider range of options.

Unsanded grouts are typically used on walls or installations with very small grout joints in the 1/16" range, polished or glass products.

Take the unsanded back. Find a wholesaler, as it is likely they will sell you a bucket of grout without an account, take your tile in to them, and they can help you pick the right product/color.


----------



## 7Footer

Bob - I've got a pretty decent size maple in my front yard that I wouldn't mind getting rid of, but it's probably not quite big enough to make it worth your time (The Tony Reed Story). But seriously, being involved with forestry work I've got some good hookups for wood, just no hookups for a mill. I'll ask around, we do a lot of work for Weyerhaeuser and The Campbell Group (we also do a lot of work for Potlatch up in Clearwater, Headquarters and St. Maries, Idaho), among others, but the last couple times I've went up and cut firewood around here there wasn't any maple lying around, but again I'll ask a couple of the foresters that we're buddies with and see if they have any leads. I'd like to find some cherry to send to August!

Epic pic Todd, thank you for posting!


----------



## Pezking7p

> I assume we are talking about the floor? If so, you more than likely want the sanded version. I am not sure the big box stores carry any of the premixed urethane grouts. (they may, I have just never looked) You may look at local tile distributors as they are likely to have all the colors in stock and set you up with a wider range of options.
> 
> Unsanded grouts are typically used on walls or installations with very small grout joints in the 1/16" range, polished or glass products.
> 
> Take the unsanded back. Find a wholesaler, as it is likely they will sell you a bucket of grout without an account, take your tile in to them, and they can help you pick the right product/color.
> 
> - ShaneA


I haven't bought anything yet, but I will tonight. Perhaps I'll wait on the grout until I pick up my tiles tomorrow morning, then ask them about grout options. I bought the tiles from a large tile outfit, who I'm sure will have something. Thanks again. I'll be back later with questions about how to finish/trim the 4" step between my kitchen and back entryway, which will all be tiled the same way.


----------



## DanKrager

Way to go JMart! Pure genius…keep educating those bimbos at the big box store that those curly grained thingys are no good and should be junked!

.

DanK


----------



## summerfi

Sounds good 7. I keep seeing gorgeous pictures of curly burly bigleaf maple from the coast. Makes me want some.


----------



## jmartel

Bob. This is what I picked up from Home Depot earlier this week










And here's the one I picked out of the cull pile for 70% off. I make a habit to check the cull pile every time I'm in there now.


----------



## summerfi

Dang, jmart, I never see anything like that at my Home Depot. That's pretty incredible. Is it a rarity to find figured wood, or pretty common there?


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I assume we are talking about the floor? If so, you more than likely want the sanded version. I am not sure the big box stores carry any of the premixed urethane grouts. (they may, I have just never looked) You may look at local tile distributors as they are likely to have all the colors in stock and set you up with a wider range of options.
> 
> Unsanded grouts are typically used on walls or installations with very small grout joints in the 1/16" range, polished or glass products.
> 
> Take the unsanded back. Find a wholesaler, as it is likely they will sell you a bucket of grout without an account, take your tile in to them, and they can help you pick the right product/color.
> 
> - ShaneA
> 
> I haven t bought anything yet, but I will tonight. Perhaps I ll wait on the grout until I pick up my tiles tomorrow morning, then ask them about grout options. I bought the tiles from a large tile outfit, who I m sure will have something. Thanks again. I ll be back later with questions about how to finish/trim the 4" step between my kitchen and back entryway, which will all be tiled the same way.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Dan - non sanded grout is for joints of no more than 1/8". Non sanded is typically used for mosaics and stone tile where a smaller joint is desired. Always follow the tile manufactures recommended grout joint width for the tile, as some tile is not gauged very accurately and the variation in size can be as much as the joint width you may have chosen.

I would not try the epoxy grout as they are toxic and not very user friendly. Epoxy grout is also expensive and can cost as much as 10x what regular grout costs. Epoxy is a commercial product that is typically used in restaurant kitchens. The urethane grout is a better choice. It is less expensive and easier to work with.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jmart is lucky! ;-)

That is all.


----------



## 489tad

A little gremlin told wifey the candy was better last year. I laughed at that.

Pez, the floor is gonna be great!

Todd, what's the ball for. Crunches? The kids look great.


----------



## KelvinGrove

My HD gets oak and poplar. They never have maple. And the cull pile is usually nothing but broken pressure treated deck boards. :-(


----------



## RPhillips

34 degrees and raining… crappy night for trick or treating…


----------



## jmartel

> Dang, jmart, I never see anything like that at my Home Depot. That s pretty incredible. Is it a rarity to find figured wood, or pretty common there?
> 
> - summerfi


Those 2 were some of the better ones that I see. But it's pretty regular to find at least some curly maple. I generally only check the 1×6 area and not the 1×4 or 1×2's. Even some of the not as nice curly maple there is at least as good as what most lumber dealers charge about the equivalent $$/bdft for. So, either way, you aren't losing.

The best wood scores come from Craigslist, though. I paid $4/bdft for this 8/4 piece birdseye maple. I believe it was 9' long and 10-11" wide. And I got some Claro Walnut for $1/bdft. There was one board in there 18" wide.



















I'll admit that I've been lucky with wood scores recently.


----------



## chrisstef

My kid was an animal. Must have walked/ran 3/4 of a mile. Hulk dont need no wagon. Nor candy apparently. We came home with one fun size reece's pieces that a sweet little girl gave me. Hulk wore me out.


----------



## ToddJB

With no shoes on! I know you were going for realism but that's a bit much, Demo.


----------



## chrisstef

Dad dont raise no wussies.

Lawl.


----------



## bhog

My turds just put in about 4 1/2 miles. You wanna go trick or treatin we're walking. My youngest thought she was gonna die lol.


----------



## ShaneA

My daughter on the left, and her buddy after an evening of trick or treating.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ What a cutie.

For the first time my sone wanted to go treatin with his buddies….instead of me;-(

Nah, happy to see him run around like I used to.


----------



## JayT

Dang, all of you guys must've married out of your league. No way kids that cute come from the same genes as your ugly mugs without something good on the other side to balance it out.


----------



## Airframer

Pic of the boy pre-gaming before heading out tonight..


----------



## woodcox

Been a long day for her with no nap time. Lil cranky up until she got to grandmother's.


----------



## woodcox

If you look close enough, you can see the pale precursor to food poisoning. Blah! Thirty minutes after that pic she blew up a bad batch of chili con carne all over her grandmother's bed. Prolly ten kids from daycare doing the same this evening. Happy Halloween yall! More candy for me I suppose


----------



## ToddJB

Ugg. That sucks. Sorry bro. Hope it passes quickly


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob got me thinkin. I've known about this guy for awhile. Maybe I should go check him out. Bout 20 min away.

http://omaha.craigslist.org/mat/4702803496.html


----------



## August

^my kind of guy like guns LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Funny you say that August. I've got some guns….but they don't do much for me. I was already thinkin about trade him one for some lumber;-)


----------



## DanKrager

But Red, if you trade gun for lumber how you gonna shoot boards? 
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

... and continuing that line of thought, August, you don't need that 51 to shoot a board. Just send it to me so it can be put to use! 
DanK


----------



## CL810

Red, when you make your strops do you condition the leather with anything before applying compound?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL DanK. Your a funny man.

Andy, if the leather seems really dry I do. I've had leather so dry that it seemed like flexcut gold wouldn't stick to it. I have some neatsfoot oil I'll use. Or just any leather oil. Too bad you've got ants in your pants, I was gonna make some strops next week and offer you one;-)


----------



## summerfi

Dang Red, get over there and visit that guy. Seems like a nice guy and a straight shooter with a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## Pezking7p

Drive by update:


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like Mrs Pez is doing all the work….well done!


----------



## August

Your a funny man DanK

Red find out if he can ship to me????


----------



## Airframer

She has legs and vises. Just the deadman and a few details to take care of then sand/finish and baby bondo!


----------



## bhog

Hey Todd 
What do you think this is worth ? 









I'm itemizing an asset list for a business I'm trying to buy and want to make a fair( ish ) offer. Any help appreciated.


----------



## bhog

Mrs.pez needs destroyed after all the hard work. I'm here if you need me bro, a woman not afraid to get dirty does it for me.

I'm building a custom home for these really great people that have race horses and their helper ( thickish dirty blonde with HUGE tits and a fat ass )was out loading bales from the feild onto a trailer and I almost had to fap. She picked em up with authority and slammed em on the trailer. Torn tight jeans, boots, sports bra and tank top, hat. She went from a 7 to a 10 that day, no point reduction for the leathery sun tanned skin.


----------



## ToddJB

Woodcox, how's the little lady feeling?

Pez, getting it done.

Hog, man, that's a big boy. Stroke sanders aren't useful in every shop, let alone massive mothers like that one, so you'ld have to find the right buyer to get much over scrap value considering its weight. I dunno if a cabinet shop needed one its a $1000 machine, but I think you be hard pressed to find a buyer. That's a wild guess. That size of industrial is out of my league.


----------



## bhog

It's in a cabinet shop now. Thanks bud thats around what I was thinking.


----------



## Buckethead

Bumpity. This falls under the "free wood isn't really free" category. I scored a bunch of oak, and a couple other species of hardwood dunnage from a job the other day. It took some doing on a day I wasn't working. A couple hours just getting it. Then, powder post Beatles will force me to treat the wood. Then milling these hefty beast down to something manageable… Tried the circular saw with the rip fence… Punishing. The table saw (ryobi beast) yielded cleaner results, but protested loudly upon each application of pressure. This is gonna take some time.













































Oh… And it's a chilly 46 degrees in NE Florida today. Very tempted to turn these timbers into kindling.


----------



## woodcox

Up and down puking all night. Wifey got that detail. Says she's good but has slept most of the day.


----------



## CL810

Red, I read something about charging leather with Vaseline before first to hold the compound better.

Pez, all I can say is, you must be da man!

Bucket, that looks like a bench build.


----------



## SASmith

Hog, do they have a big jointer that they are getting rid of?
I got more ambrosia in last week. I have about 2300 feet drying now.
And I bought a ~28" sycamore log while I was there. Going to try some quartersawing on the bandmill.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interesting Andy.

Bob- I think I will go meet that guy once I gets paid for my current build. I guess I haven't yet because I haven't needed anything live edge…...and I don't get as excited about lumber that still needs dried.

My turn to try a marking knife. Not bad. Don't even know what kind of wood it is. Some stuff Lat sent me;-)


----------



## bhog

Scott , they're not piecing it out - I'm trying to purchase the entire operation. There is a big jointer though lol









When you have some dry I'll be coming to see you.


----------



## SASmith

Let me know if there is any equipment you don't want/need.
Maybe we can go in together.


----------



## jmartel

I think that jointer is as big as my garage.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I m building a custom home for these really great people that have race horses and their helper ( thickish dirty blonde with HUGE tits and a fat ass )
> 
> - bhog


A PAWG for the Hog….Gota love it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Took the wife to Woodcraft for the first time today. She seemed fascinated with wood turning…I don't really want a full size lathe (and have no room or power for it) but I might end up with a small one out of this yet. Bought a big chunk of mahogany. Enough for the daughter's tea box with plenty left over for other small projects.


----------



## ToddJB

> - bhog


I see another Unisaw hiding behind that jointer, is that a shaper on the left?


----------



## ToddJB

Red that marking knife is great. You're getting this turning thing down.


----------



## lateralus819

Red that knife looks great. It looks like it's the teak.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. Think it is the teak. That wood turns nicely. I tried some curly maple and it didn't go as well.


----------



## bhog

Todd the place is loaded. Yep a uni, a pm and Grizz table saws. 5 shapers.


----------



## chrisstef

QS sycamore. Niiiceeee.


----------



## 489tad

I cleaned up a 5 1/2 for a sale. Blade is set up as a scrub. I tried it out on a piece of white oak. Bad @ss. Cleaned it up with a 6 and a 4. Edge jointed with a wooden jointer. IPA and talking my son through a plumbing problem in his dorm room. All in all a good night.


----------



## jmartel

> IPA and talking my son through a plumbing problem in his dorm room.
> - 489tad


Is he having trouble laying pipe? A bit of alcohol will do wonders for that problem.


----------



## 489tad

JMart the provided 1.6 gpf toilets are no match for El Grande Burrito night. I think someone rigged the float on him, which means someone gonna get tuned up!


----------



## bhog

Scott- hit me up.


----------



## RPhillips

> IPA and talking my son through a plumbing problem in his dorm room.
> - 489tad
> 
> Is he having trouble laying pipe? A bit of alcohol will do wonders for that problem.
> 
> - jmartel


Lol


----------



## ToddJB

5 shapers? Dang. If one of those is a 40s or 50s Delta that matches the Uni I'd pitch some cash in.


----------



## bhog

Todd theres 4 weavers and a grizz 3 hp I think with a feed. I'm still waiting for one to match my 52 uni. One day I'll have it and if I come across another - I got chu!!


----------



## ToddJB

Oh I see how it is, you get the first one. Figures.

What's your plan with this, buy the whole lot and then sell off individually after you upgrade your current set up?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

These beer political adds are pretty good.


----------



## bhog

No would be to take over the shop. It's operational. 9k sq ft facility. If it goes as planned will have a dream shop. If not then so be it lol.


----------



## ToddJB

Wow. So go into full time cab making? That would be awesome.


----------



## lateralus819

Red if you need more Curly maple let me know


----------



## Tugboater78

Busy day, will show what happened later.

Browsing craigslist and found this..

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/4710996320.html

Currently broke and have no plans to drive up there… trying to think if it's worth writing a bad check and the 1he drive if I have to pick up…


----------



## lateralus819

I wouldn't make a drive for it.

Do you not have any planes Justin?


----------



## Tugboater78

I have plenty of planes… but you know that slippery slope…

It's a #4 #5 #220 and a craftsman 4


----------



## bhog

Writing bad checks is no good Tug. Save that for if you're broke and need groceries to feed your fam ( been there ) not for some stupid planes.


----------



## lateralus819

I agree Tug. If it was me, and there was a few hundred in there and i knew i could sell em and profit, I'd do it.

But not to keep, especially if I didn't have the cash.

That's just me though.


----------



## chrisstef

Just wow ..

http://lumberjocks.com/OldWrangler/blog/42993

Get the popcorn out for this train wreck.


----------



## lateralus819

LOL @ him talking about someone indoctrinating his kids with another religion, when he or someone else in his family has done the same.

Good laughs for all i see.


----------



## summerfi

Cricket must be asleep. I'm waiting for the shooting to start.


----------



## jmartel

What a train wreck. Not even going to get into it.


----------



## August

Well I finish the night stand for wife side of the bed


----------



## 489tad

Looks good August. What's the finish going to be?


----------



## August

^
Thanks for kind words 
It's a night stand / junk for bedroom


----------



## john2005

Lookin good Auggie

My only political contribution. Dude was out soliciting (not even sure for who) and hit the doorbell not once, not twice but three times in a row. Like no time to get there in a row. 10 minutes prior I had just put both boys down for a nap and was looking for the quiet. I don't think he was quite prepared for what met him at the door. I was pissed and made sure he knew it. It really drove the point home when I was telling him how he just woke up my kids on a Sunday afternoon when the 2 1/2 yr old came out rubbing his eyes "daddy, who's that?". I made him explain who he was. "just a friend of your daddy's". He said. I told him we try not to lie to each other in this house so he may need to reword that. I was demanding an answer, the little guy was demanding an answer. He couldn't take the pressure and just left. Course now the little one is crying. Was not happy with that man
Neither boy went back to sleep.


----------



## summerfi

I'm sick of 'em too John. I'll be glad when this election is over so we stop getting phone calls all day and night begging for votes. Speaking of which, do you guys get as many unwanted phone calls a day as I do? A guy in India insisting to fix my computer, solicitations for one charity after another, political pandering, and lots of calls with no one on the other end. I'm sure I get at least a dozen a day. I hate it, but there doesn't seem to be anything I can do to stop it (believe me, I've tried). Most of you probably use cell phones as your primary phone, and it's probably not as bad.


----------



## john2005

Yeah, no landline here so not so bad. They still seem to find a way through though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob, used to. About a year ago we got an Ooma box. It's kinda like a magicjack, except better. Home phone that runs off your internet. Once you buy the box, all you have to pay is the taxes for a phone line, around $3 month.

Anyway, we got to select a new unlisted number. It's sweet. Nobody calls but who we want. Changing home numbers is kind of a pain….but it's worth it imo.

I also have a large "no soliciting" sign next to our doorbell. If they still ring the bell, they face my wrath
Most see the sign and keep goin.


----------



## DanKrager

If your land line is used for business, get the phone company to list it as such. There are tighter restrictions on robocalling a business. We make sure that every live caller understands (before their spiel) we are on a do not call list (which is a joke, but there are some teeth if you care to gnash them) and we expect them to honor that. With caller ID required, most are at least somewhat sensitive about it. If not ask for a supervisor and read them the riot act. It's worked for us. We only get political calls, now at the rate of two a day. 
If we answer, say our piece, then put the phone down and walk away, hanging up only when the alarm signal is heard. Waste as much of their precious call time as you can. 
There are some comedians that have made an art form out of drawing in phone pitch people. I listened to one where the comedian convinced the caller that he was talking to the FBI and began pumping the caller for information about a crime that the comedian said was committed by a relative of the caller. Really took the caller off balance and he was actually afraid to hang up!
Good luck.
DanK


----------



## summerfi

This is pretty funny. I tried something similar but they still call. LOL


----------



## chrisstef

"May i speak to mrs. Stef please" 
"Ohh im sorry. Shes in prison."

Try it. Its awkward as hell.


----------



## RPhillips

Lol the troll in me wanted to stir the pot just a bit on that thread, but it looks as if my assistance was not needed. Lol it was doing pretty good on its own..


----------



## 489tad

^Prison, thats a good one. I"ll have to remember that one. "hold on, let me get you the number of the Cook County Jail and you can reach her there." It's on!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol rob. Same here. While the interwebz is great for sharing information its downfall is the sharing of opinions. It makes it too hard to get punched in the face. The great equalizer's power is null and void on the webz.


----------



## lateralus819

So I had some fun with my son and nephew today. It is amazing how eager kids are to learn new skills.

I had to clean out my car so i pulled it up to my workshop, and once finished figured I would clean up my shop before i used it again. Shortly after my nephew came in to ask if he could help. I told him he could clean up my wood shavings.

He was amazing they came from a piece of wood. I had a tightly wound shaving and showed it to him and un-wrapped it. He says "WOW! That is so cool!". I told him i would show him how to make them. I grabbed my LN #4 and put it on my bench and he says "Woah! That is so cool what is it!?" I grabbed a piece of scrap and through it in the moxon and started to plane. He was impressed with it and the surface this "old" tool left. I told him this was how it was done many years ago and he couldn't believe it. I then let him use the #8 LN. Almost too heavy for him.

Then we moved on to hand saws and the different kinds. Then my son joined in, and in his typical fashion, didn't "Need" dads help, he could handle it on his own. Ahh. I love him so much . My little dude is the cat with the cool shades .


----------



## jmartel

Thought about coming home with an old Disston crosscut saw today for $10, but decided that I didn't see any use for it in the immediate future so I put it back.

Back to putting the bike together.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Lat. While I was turning that marking knife yesterday my girls evidently had mistaken a can of wood putty for play-doh. They had that crap everywhere. Ahhh!


----------



## lateralus819

Ah man LOL! That sucks!

I try and watch my kid like a hawk. He likes to "wack" stuff with a rubber mallet a lot. So i make sure he doesn't touch tools or anything unless i approve lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, they know the shop rules….but they got busted on that one. Tried to play dumb like it was play doh. Darn container is shaped like their play-doh containers

Btw, look like those little boys are better with LN saws than our boy August. LAWL.


----------



## lateralus819

My nephew did pretty well.

my boy kept trying to put his left hand near the blade. Kept rammin the saw home like no tomorrow. Told him to chill out on the power heh.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tiling is the project that won't end. Tiled til 11 last night, 9am to 8 pm today. Still have about 100 sq ft to go. Brutal weekend. I thought for sure wifey and I would bang out the tiling in 5-6 hours. Wish I would have gone with a smaller tile. Time for shower and dinner.


----------



## chrisstef

Thatss part of the reason they get big money for kitchens . Youre killin it though. Tile work looks spot on brosif.


----------



## woodcox

Today was a great day in the shop! I picked up my first real smoother this morning after watching a video of Mr.Cosman make short work of one out of the box. It took me three hours to do what he did in less than thirty minutes. This is a great tool! Finest shaves I've made to date. Really epic for me to see the most ROCK hard maple I have turned into floating feathers.

Today was also my first time with water stones. Was crazy to see them absorb so much water! My finest stone is a 6k, sufficient I think for now. Results are awesome but I need work up a routine to make it an easier process.


----------



## lateralus819

I ALMOST thought of buying a woodriver #4 1/2 to add to my collection. Until i realized I didn't want to support a chinese manufacturer.

They do seem to perform well though. Congrats.


----------



## ShaneA

You will be glad you went for the bigger tile, once the pain/memories go away. If you don't do it every day, it takes hot minute to install. What is the plan on the transition between the two areas?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> "May i speak to mrs. Stef please"
> "Ohh im sorry. Shes in prison."
> 
> Try it. Its awkward as hell.
> 
> - chrisstef


That is good stuff! I have been getting calls from folks claiming to be U.S. Pharmacy. They start by asking if I take any medications like Viagra. I tell them "Yes I do..thanks for calling again. I bought some from you a couple of months ago and it is working GREAT!" I then offer to come over their house and demonstrate.

But on a wood working note. Bought a chunk of 7/4 Mahogany yesterday. Today I put a brand new re-saw blade (4 ppi X 1/2) on the saw…got everything set up, ran that sucker through and damn near destroyed it. The blade walked all over the place and I ended up loosing a whole 1/4 inch getting it near enough to "fixed" to be usable. In the end I got two barely usable 3/4 boards out of it.

Anybody want to make suggestions on how to prevent this?


----------



## jmartel

Did you set up your bearings per the snodgrass video? Adequate tension?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tension was ok BUT, now that you mention it I didn't have the thrust bearing up against the back of the blade. It needs to be just close enough to touch and I didn't do that. More than likely my problem. I set the guide blocks using a folded card as a spacer so I know they were on target.


----------



## Tim457

No landline and no cable TV has made this the best election for a long time. Not having the landline really cuts down on the garbage calls and no TV service means I don't have to watch any of their stupid ads either. Junk mail is the only thing that makes it through and that's easy to toss without looking at it.

John I'd be super pissed too if some dope machine gun rang the bell like that and woke up my kids. For a long time I had a sign I taped over the doorbell that said day sleepers please knock quietly instead of ringing the doorbell. Worked pretty well, even the UPS guy would just knock lightly.

I payed for college by selling books door to door in the summer and I used to take No Soliciting signs as a personal challenge Red.  I figured I was pretty good at my job, professional, and had a good product, so I wasn't bothering them like the other losers. I think I even sold a higher percentage to people with the signs. Did take a bit of extra flak sometimes though. I did try to be careful of sleeping kids. You got to where you could usually spot those houses ahead of time.


----------



## August

Hey lat
That's nice that you have your sons in the shop very nice.

Hey red there's a missle toe behind my coat tail???!!


----------



## lateralus819

LOL never heard that one August. That is good i will have to remember it!


----------



## August

^hey what can Tisss the season who's better to get it than BRK LOL

Hey red I know your tall but I can run


----------



## Pezking7p

> You will be glad you went for the bigger tile, once the pain/memories go away. If you don t do it every day, it takes hot minute to install. What is the plan on the transition between the two areas?
> 
> - ShaneA


Right now…planning to put a piece of trim on ithe transition, painted white like the rest of the molding, and probably a small transition between the tile and the top of the trim piece. Wife kind of wants to tile up the side, which is also a possibility. I would then need a small transition but we didn't leave room for one. So I guess I'm stuck with the painted trim idea. Thoughts?

August, the drawers are looking very well fitted!

Lat, so awesome getting kids in the shop. I always hope my children will be craft like me.

Wood cox, a nice plane will change you. No more sanders! Ok not really but it makes sanding a lot less stressful.

No tv or land line here, either. Barely even notice that an election is going on.


----------



## woodcox

> I ALMOST thought of buying a woodriver #4 1/2 to add to my collection. Until i realized I didn t want to support a chinese manufacturer.
> 
> They do seem to perform well though. Congrats.
> 
> - lateralus819


Thanks, I think. I almost believe you support that statement


----------



## ShaneA

Not sure if it is a illusion, but it looks like the "step" between the two rooms is not even/level. Almost like the heigth is greater on the left side of the pic compared to the right. I would probably want a closer/better pic to get a feel what is possible.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. just giving you crap August. Maybe you can get bad axe to make you a saw with an extra thick plate

Woodcox- gotta love that Eureka feeling with a tuned high quality plane. I too wish woodcraft would have found a way to make those in the US….. but they're patterned after the bedrocks with todays tech…they've gotta be good planes. 
I saw woodcraft put them on sale too (probably why you got one) $135 for a bedrock style no 4 1/2 plane is a heckuva value. I'm sure it'll treat you well.

Many folks think 6000 grit is fine. I would add a loaded strop for the finish. Lemme know if you need one, I'm about to make a few.

Worked all night Feeling goofy, Sorry if you can hear me snoring from your plane.


----------



## August

Lol Red 
I want a 1/4" thick 
On the other note they haven't got back to me, yet?
I made 3 emailes and 2 voicemail,.
Anyway will see.


----------



## Tugboater78

My weekend project, just put it on wheels this mornin, didnt have enough carriage bolts to do it yesterday. Not finished but now i can mount the saw and measure 10x and then do some more cuts for the wings and trim.









My drill press cabinet i put a finish on friday, amber shellac ( first time using, like it alot, dries fast) nother pic with press mounted later. Bc pine ply with top trimmed in red oak.

That stress test work mentioned will be done at my phys therapists tomorrow mornin. No having to drive 5 hrs one way… and fits into already fixed schedule since tomorrow was gonna be my last session anyway. So if i pass the test ( not sure why i wouldnt) i jump back on my boat thursday morning and come home thanksgiving day. Once i get home ill be busting rump to make Steve Marin's toy box x2 for cancer fundraiser.


----------



## summerfi

Picture from my back yard this morning. There's snow in them thar hills.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brrrrr.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh yea, snows a commin'


----------



## ToddJB

Getting it done, Tug.

Bob, that's a heckuva view.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck tug.

Ill see your mountain view and raise you a smokestack Bob.


----------



## ToddJB

What's the story with the electrical guy, D-money?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful shots.


----------



## jmartel

Well, my first attempt at making hard cider was a failure. It was nasty enough to warrant dumping it all. I picked up a gallon of pasteurized juice to try again tonight. I wonder if it was something going bad in my apples that made it bad.


----------



## ToddJB

I hope you dumped it in neighbors pumpkins - drunk squirrels are the best.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - Sparky came by last week and we had a good chat about what and how to do things. The idea that I had in my head is basically out the window lol. Ill admit he blew a lot of things clear over my head but that was to be expected. Basically we left off that ill mount the new box and get all the conduit run and he'll come by and we will wire it all together.

I picked up a 20 slot 100 amp panel and the plywood this weekend and hopefully ill grab all the conduit and boxes this week. There was a lot of talk about double pole breakers, 220volt, and some other stuff I didn't really understand. The good news is that, being my buddies grandfather and being retired, I think he's just gonna do it for free. Ill get him a $100 gift card to a restaurant or something if that's the case.

He wants me to run all 3/4" pvc conduit and 4 12ga thhn wires. We're going to run 6 circuits for wall outlets, 1 dedicated circuit for the DC, and one dedicated for the tablesaw. His rationale about the whole thing is that I should leave myself open for expansion/upgrades from the start. No need to back myself into a corner with small conduit, not enough spaces in the box, more 220 machines, etc.

With that thinking he explained to me a good bit about why going with larger conduit and 220v vs. 110v is cheaper come monthly bill time. He said that the meter actually measures the heat being conducted and the more heat you build up the money you spend. I found that pretty interesting. With all that said I may just convert my jointer and bandsaw over to 220v while im at it.

I dunno, overall it was pretty confusing to me but im sure it will all shake out.


----------



## jmartel

> I hope you dumped it in neighbors pumpkins - drunk squirrels are the best.
> 
> - ToddJB


Nah, though that would have been funny. I drank maybe half of a glass before giving up. Adding the brown sugar and letting it sit for a bit definitely helped, but I think the apples themselves were not good for it.

Definitely had a lot more alcohol than normal cider. Recipe said it would be somewhere around 9-10%, whereas most of the store bought ones I've bought have been 5-6% like normal beer.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive only had hard cider once and I think I was around 18 or 19 years old. All I can remember is that the entire next day I was crapping like a goose. Green apple splatters.


----------



## ToddJB

The first part of any good education is confusion.

Sounds like this is going to work out nicely for you.

I've never heard the thing about the meter measuring heat. From everything I'd read on the topic (forums only) 110 and 220 were pretty much a wash when it came to paying the bill. Though 220 makes the motor sound way more awesome when it runs.

And I definitely agree that leaving yourself room to grow is the right way to go.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sounds like you've got a good plan Stef. And ya gotta love cheap help.

Ya don't see too many folks use the grey pvc pipe above ground, but it certainly can be done. Easy to work with. If you use "mini straps" like these, you won't need an offset for the boxes:








Just note that pvc is fatter. 3/4" pvc usually needs 1" mini straps.

Also "two pole" breakers are just the breakers that take up two spaces. Having two poles of 110v….gives you 220v.

Like this breaker for my jointer:









The actual installation of electrical devices isn't rocket science….but the theory behind it gets most folks lost. Helps to have someone who's learned the trade. Gitter done.


----------



## chrisstef

And who doesn't like awesome sounding motors?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef, Not sure why you guy would say "heat". The power formula is:

P/I*E

P = the watts being used, I = the amps and E = Voltage.

So what if you have a table saw motor that needs 440 watts (a low draw but it makes the math easy)?

Well, if you hook it up to 110 volts you get 440/110 which is a 4 amp draw.

If you hook it up to 220 volts you get 440/220 or a two amp draw. You get the same wattage but draw only half as many amps. That is why you can run a motor on 220 with no problem (or bogging down) when a motor of the same power running on 110 would trip the breaker.

This also means that a table saw drawing 10 amps on 110 would run 2200 watts and deliver about 3 hp…a pretty good table saw. (1 horse power is about 745.7 watts) The same motor on 220 would only draw 5 amps.

What the meter measures is kiliowatt (a kilio is, as our Colorado friends would tell us, 1000 so a KW is 1000) hours. Drawing 1000 watts in an hour would be the same as drawing 500 watts per hour for two hours. He would have to explain to me how heat factors in. I can say that the more amps you draw the more heat you build up but I am not sure how that would affect the meter.

And Red has the scoop on double pole breakers… it is essentially a double switch which runs 110 across each set of contacts of "poles".


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way guys…I posted this a few days back but got it on the wrong forum…and here I thought ya'll were ignoring me.

I just spoke to April at Shop Notes. Yes, they are shutting down Shop Notes. Woodsmith will continue publication "possibly" in an expanded format. They don't yet know all of the details on what will happen to current subscriptions to Shop Notes (i.e. refunds, vouchers, automatic change to Woodsmith etc).

I subscribed to Shop Notes and just got my second issue. Not real happy about that at all. Do any of you guys get Woodsmith and is it worthwhile? I need all the basic advice I can get at this point….otherwise I would have subscribed to something like Fine Woodworking…which is great but not what I need.


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - yea, he kind of lost me on that whole thing but I do recall lower amps = less heat. He had a reasoning behind the pvc conduit as well but at that point I was pretty glassy eyed. He could have been equating heat to amperage but ill be damned if I could recall.

Red- you nailed it. PVC just being easier to work with. No bending required, only 2 90 degree elbows. Ill also be using those mini straps to reduce the need for offsets just like you said. Im sure after seeing him run one outlet I wont have a problem wiring up the rest. I just get unsure and second guess myself.

Ive got a couple of nights of painting to finish off the kitchen and then its on to installing the panel and laying out the boxes. Eye on the prize girls.


----------



## ToddJB

There are prize girls? I must have done my electrical all wrong.


----------



## Mosquito

I feel I could have used an electron killing drill press for these… the post drill got a little tiring about half way through the first row lol


----------



## jmartel

> I subscribed to Shop Notes and just got my second issue. Not real happy about that at all. Do any of you guys get Woodsmith and is it worthwhile? I need all the basic advice I can get at this point….otherwise I would have subscribed to something like Fine Woodworking…which is great but not what I need.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I get Woodsmith. I generally think it's decent. I think Fine Woodworking is the best, but probably not for beginner-lower intermediate projects. I also liked Wood Magazine for easier stuff.

My end tables and my coffee table were from Woodsmith (albeit the coffee table was modified).


----------



## ToddJB

If one were making a marking guage, do you think one would run into any issues using an x-acto blade like this?


----------



## chrisstef

Is it flat on the back side Todd?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Jmart. I love doing this but I do know my limitations.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, it does, but know looking at them they are pretty big for a marking gauge. I might need to find a smaller option.


----------



## ShaneA

Hamilton tools makes some Todd, I think they are $12 or so. I have bought several from them


----------



## jmartel

> If one were making a marking guage, do you think one would run into any issues using an x-acto blade like this?
> 
> - ToddJB


They are a bit tall, as was said, plus they are a little on the thin side. I'd go with something thicker that won't bend as easily.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe use an old spade bit?


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, yeah I saw the Hamilton ones. They look nice, but $12 plus shipping seems costly to me.

Tony, this would be for a gift, so I'd ideally want something that would be easily replaceable.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd, I really like the knife I robbed out of a veritas striking knife. Just the right thickness. 
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/Page.aspx?p=69870&cat=1,42936,42949

But I just got done making one with a jigsaw blade like Derek Cohen does. Works fine too. That'd probably be a good route for the frugal ginger we all love.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, Red, but I'ma looking for a marking gauge blade, not knife.


----------



## jmartel

Todd,

Why not buy a couple of the wheel marking gauge blades? ~$4 each, easily replaceable with a phillips screw, etc.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=59455&cat=1,42936


----------



## ToddJB

I was going for a more traditional looking gauge, but I might try to come up with some design that allows for those kind of discs.


----------



## summerfi

Watch out for falling tools. They can spoil your day.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/11/construction-worker-killed-by-tape-measure.html


----------



## ToddJB

"If it has to do with computers - forget about it, but if you need your sphincter pressure measured - I'm your girl"

Says the lady I'm in the phone with at work.


----------



## JayT

Todd, when I made gauges for last year's swap, the blades were made out of a bi-metal demolition recip saw blade. Worked really well, if not quite as pretty as the ones from Hamilton.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Thanks, Red, but I ma looking for a marking gauge blade, not knife.
> 
> - ToddJB


Doh. Guess I've got marking knives on the brain. But I stick with my assertion. The blade in my fav marking gauge is like a thick jigsaw blade in size. Just fancy sharpening.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks boys, I guess my hesitation is a lack of skill in freehand sharpening.


----------



## walden

> Thanks boys, I guess my hesitation is a lack of skill in freehand sharpening.
> 
> - ToddJB


It's a small learning curve Todd. You can do it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Todd, you could just get that exacto one and take a little off the sides. You know, like when your waxin that clown wig.


----------



## ShaneA

I agree $12 sounds kinda high at first. But, by the time you source material, think about, trial and error it, you will have way more than $12 worth of time, effort, and energy. It is the easy way out, and they are pretty nice.


----------



## ToddJB

You think one would wear out in out lifetime?


----------



## jmartel

I need one of these because of reasons.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wait… what?

""If it has to do with computers - forget about it, but if you need your sphincter pressure measured - I'm your girl"

Says the lady I'm in the phone with at work."


----------



## chrisstef

Theres a device for measuring the pinch of buttocks? And shes a professional at that?


----------



## ToddJB

My pressure release valve functions fine and often, but if it ever gets backed up - I've got a guy (7)


----------



## AnthonyReed

In what context where you able to cause someone to utter the quote you typed? I am thinking you have things to teach me.


----------



## chrisstef

All of a sudden working with the people you work with aint so bad huh T. Im sure youll find a way to get your name atop of the "clench test" list.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha. I get the distinct privilege of dealing with all levels of technological prowess at my job. This poor lady had some very technical issues going on with her medical companies firewalls, but she had an exceptionally low acumen.

So I believe my question to her was, "What browser are you using?"

"Dear heavens, how am I suppose to know that? If it has to do with computers - forget about it, but if you need your sphincter pressure measured - I'm your girl"

The call did not end with her goal achieved, but my goal of leaving the conversation speechless and with a few very quotable moments was a wild success.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Being on the list and evoking the words to spill from their lips are vastly different levels of skill….


----------



## chrisstef

Now im super confused. Did you delete a post Todd? It was you who scored such a wonderful dialog?

Crap, now I see it. ALl the way up there. How the hell did I miss that?

Im refraining from any further commentary as ive botched this whole thing to hell. What a bunghole. I mean bungle.


----------



## ToddJB

I knew I could count on Tony to not let that one slide.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Theres a device for measuring the pinch of buttocks? And shes a professional at that?
> 
> - chrisstef


Yep, there is…it looks like this.










and you can find out about it here..

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15902162

and buy one here..

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=perineometer&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=24984938671&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9011806349175628590&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_844nleo733_e


----------



## ToddJB

^


----------



## AnthonyReed

So it was almost effortless and without guile that brought forth the gem. As if your altruistic future stripper grooming in south Asia (no Jmart) has aligned you energetically with boons of the universe. Perhaps reaping the toil of yesterday is, in fact, a thing.


----------



## walden

Today is National Fleam a Saw Day. The dovetail saw is getting the treatment. Results to follow…


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - you seem pretty familiar with ginercizing. This is a no judgment zone, you can tell your story here. No worries.

Nice Walden. Im interested in the experiment.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim - you seem pretty familiar with ginercizing. This is a no judgment zone, you can tell your story here. No worries.
> 
> Nice Walden. Im interested in the experiment.
> 
> - chrisstef


Amazingly enough, one of the things that comes up during clinical rotations in paramedic school (waaaaayyy back in the 70s) is "post delivery complications encountered in the pre-hospital setting". We had an Ob/Gyn nurse who gave us far more information than was really needed.

And it is also used to help diagnose problems with incontinence. Something--which is still more information than I needed then or now.


----------



## ToddJB

Have you guys seen the new feature on Google Maps that when you are in street view it allows you to go back and see what the previous street views were? It's pretty cool.

We moved into our house in the winter of 2010 - this is what are yard looked like:










This is the summer of 2011 - Operation "Kill 'em all and let God sort it out" :










This is from this summer 2014 - Leveled, amended soil, and seeded in fall of 2012:










We bought a project house and it feels like it's all work with no reward, until you go back and look at what you started with.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Pretty darn cool Todd. I keep waiting to win the lottery and hire someone to do all that crap.


----------



## chrisstef

How do you go back in time Todd? I cant find the button.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Top left corner of street view -


----------



## chrisstef

stupid no street map at my hosue. Or my last house. Or im blatantly downsy and cant get google street to work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm betting on the latter.


----------



## chrisstef

Real nice Tony, real friggin nice. They haven't googled mapped my street yet. The highlighted areas indicated that, thank you very much.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Okay, okay, settle down….. I was completely off the mark. You are SUPER-DOOPER not a huffer Demo. My apologies for the slander.

And nice fixer-upper-ness Todd. Damn fine work.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Its not slander if its true. I admit it, it was the latter.

Hog burps salami. Capicolla on the weekends.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Tony. Next fall is probably paint. It needs it bad. Both house and garage. The prep work is going to be a bear as it's been ignored for a very long time.


----------



## chrisstef

Id be hard pressed not to farm that out Todd. If you can catch a painter in the off season and let them chip away at it whenever the weather is good you can get it done cheap. I think we got a 1300 sqft house done for like $3k. I mean im all for some DIY but prepping and painting a whole house is a time drinker.


----------



## ToddJB

I would love to farm it out, but I have the whole "If you want it done right… " mentality. I hired someone to finish my drywall in my basement, and I'm annoyed at every time I go down there over cut corners. The external will need a ton of scraping, filling, patching, etc, and I don't see it getting done correctly by cheap labor.

Maybe I'm wrong. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Mosquito

Hire one group to do just the prep work, so they can't cover up their cut corners with paint? I have no idea how it all works out…


----------



## chrisstef

Having to prep and paint a house with wood siding on it is partially the reason we sold our last house. While it looks great it needs to be painted too often for my liking. Best of luck mi amigo. The lawn looks pretty damn good too.


----------



## ToddJB

I think upkeep would be fine, but it's the fixing all the stuff that had just been painted over for decades that is intimidating.


----------



## theoldfart

The contractor we hired to paint our house was worth every dollar. They spent 75% of the time there prepping. Some of the best work I've ever seen. You could tell they took great pride in their work, probably because he was third generation in the business.


----------



## ToddJB

^ does he travel?


----------



## ToddJB

Every company needs a Todd:


----------



## racerglen

Arrr, love it Todd !
Cried so hard, the tears, yoyu know the rest..


----------



## SASmith

A buddy I went to high school with runs a recording studio.
Last year I built a producers desk for him.
Today was the first day I had seen it with all the gear installed, so I took some pics.
I need to make him two filler strips.


















All the panels in the desk are bookmatched.


----------



## ToddJB

That's really cool, Scott. Good work


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work there scott. Is that all out of timber youve sawn? Seems like you saw a ton of ambrosia.


----------



## CL810

^+1


----------



## SASmith

I did not saw that ambrosia, I just dried it.
There is a local sawmill that goes through tons of ambrosia. It is hard to find soft maple that is not "wormy" here.
When they run soft maple they set aside the nicer stuff for me.
All that would have been pallet lumber if I hadn't got it. It is junk wood to most around here.


----------



## SASmith

Here is a pic of some paneling I made for the studio.

3/4" thick paneling. Random width, ship-lapped with a deep chamfer on both edges. ~10' ceilings. 
ambrosia maple and catalpa


----------



## chrisstef

Good deal man. That studio looks like a terrible place to hang out and have a couple red delishies.


----------



## RPhillips

Dang it, trying to find that FPV quad video that Jmart posted earlier. Those things are sweet. I've spent many years racing RC's on the ground, but this takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## walden

Demo: Adding two degrees of fleam to the LN dovetail saw did the trick! Starts easy in hard and soft woods…even pine. Still just as fast! Thanks buddy!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Cool walden, I'll send you all my LN saws;-)

We've been dealing with Dawson on prednisone (roids) for a month now. Make a pretty chill kid short fuzed. Funny at times. Turned him into beast-mode on the basketball though. Hope that part stays after he tapers off.

My woodturner blank hoarding phase has begun. Check out these huge chunks of rosewood I got. Biggest is 5×5x12. Only 3 years til it's dry;-) Already kicking around some small kiln ideas.


----------



## jmartel

So red, you're going to chop up that rosewood block for my turnings, right? Can't give me any old stuff you got laying around.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nah Jmizzle. those rosewood blanks will be save for vases or some sort. They're still pretty wet.

I cut burled walnut blanks for your marking knives from the same chunk as Lat's mallet. Should look good if I don't jack them up. Be my first time turning burled wood.


----------



## walden

We need to get this for demo…

http://www.backcountry.com/images/items/900/SBG/SBG0008/INCHUL_D1.jpg


----------



## theoldfart

^ ok so where's the fly? Maybe self contained?


----------



## walden

> ^ ok so where s the fly? Maybe self contained?
> 
> - theoldfart


Haha! I think the whole chest piece has zips on both sides down to the crotch. They have a spiderman version too so Hog can get one!


----------



## walden

Scott: The studio looks killer! Great job!


----------



## theoldfart

Getting a little antsy to get home. If it wern't for the grand kids, I'd be going postal by now. No shavings, sawdust or even the smell of fresh cut pine :-(
The parts for the truck are supposed to be in by the end of next week and the work done by the following week.

I am going knucking futs!


----------



## jmartel

> Nah Jmizzle. those rosewood blanks will be save for vases or some sort. They re still pretty wet.
> 
> I cut burled walnut blanks for your marking knives from the same chunk as Lat s mallet. Should look good if I don t jack them up. Be my first time turning burled wood.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yeah, ok, I guess I can live with that choice.



> ^ ok so where s the fly? Maybe self contained?
> 
> - theoldfart


In the crotch between the legs, because Demo likes to sit down when he pees.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya keV. I've become quite a home / shop body in my old age 

railroadin will do that to a guy.


----------



## summerfi

Kevin - go find yourself some sugar pine cones while you're there. They're huge and make nice souvenirs. Take some home to impress the neighbors.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks guys, just needed to vent and really miss my little shop. Red, had an opportunity to see a Shays locomotive in action the other day on a narrow gauge line. Bob, actually brought home a bunch some time ago, they're still pretty impressive.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I hear ya keV. I ve become quite a home / shop body in my old age
> 
> railroadin will do that to a guy.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Hear hear… or tow boating
Less than 24 hrs and I will be back on my home ,away from home, for the first time since memorial day. Have some mixed feelings about it.

Though everyone I know says differently, I feel like I lost so much time and didn't get anything done while I was home. Yeah I know for the first 3 months I was barely able to walk, but still. Got new electrical panel in house, run some much needed circuits. Did a little more towards my workbench, got new building pretty organized. Built a few shop cabinets, minus drawers. Did bunch of little things around the house, but feel like the list barely got scratched..

Good thing is that I won't be beg borrowing or stealing from wherever to be able to get things done, will have real paychecks rolling in soon.

Now to go get a few more things done, pack up my bags and batten down the hatches till Turkey day.


----------



## walden

Tug: Don't forget the most important part was healing. It sounds like you kicked a$$ in that department. The other accomplishments are nothing to sneeze at either. Good job all around. And congrats on being back at work soon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are back in the swing of things Tug.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, good on ya' , glad your back. From the sounds of it youv'e made a remarkable recovery.


----------



## walden

This is hilarious! Looks like something bHog would do…


----------



## ToddJB

^ that's funny.

I'm gross. I don't ever clean my mug, but I didn't realize how "seasoned" my mug was until I just had a nice really tasty cup of tea this morning only to realize when I went get a refill I hadn't even put a tea bag in. The water had just absorbed the nice cake of tea that had accumulated on the walls of the mug.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Ha! I'd hate to see your bong, you spill that and you will need fire to remove the stench from the carpet/sofa.

Edit: Snake slap is awesome.


----------



## ShaneA

^spoken from experience, no doubt Tony. Few things on the planet have the stench and unmistakable odor as dirty bong water….er water pipe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I read about it Shane.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, me too bud. It sounds kind of bad.


----------



## JayT

Walden, that video is hilarious. I love how the snake slithers away like a whipped puppy afterwards.

Congrats on getting back to work, Tug. Stay healthy, man.


----------



## 7Footer

Been trying to keep up but out of the loop for a few days, took a couple days to recover from the 'youngin' wedding over the weekend, been a while since I partied with a bunch of people 10 years my junior, brutal.

The studio is boss Scott, looks great.

Snake slap dude is wild. There's another video at the top right of the same dude selecting snakes for the snake show thats 5 min long just walking around the pit, $hit that's like my worst nightmare… Craziness , homeboy is even wearing sandals. I can't stand snakes, but I'd like to see that dude get bit, he just sits there slapping and antagonizing them. Man fugg that. Hog would probably slap it on the head and then bite it's head off just to prove a point.

Red that's going to be some fantastic material for the vases you were talking about. Lol at the "blank hoarding phase".....

Slippery slope. I had a dream last night that I was chopping mortises and they were all perfect, even angled mortises.

Hump day. Carry on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

After seeing that; he deserves to be bit. He is just a cruel dick.

Glad to hear you had a good time 7'.


----------



## walden

I wonder where Demo is today. He's been pretty quiet. Hopefully he didn't get his ars kicked by that apartment manager lady…


----------



## JayT

No, he just found a way to keep her occupied so that she couldn't complain about the windows.

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, I solved the mystery of the drifting band saw. The set screw which holds the thrust bearing assembly on the guide was loose. Even when set up cirrectly it would let the blaade move with the assembly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on sussing it out Tim.

Don't be silly JayT, Demo doesn't get down with women.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Screw you Lat….I'm keepin this one;-)









Man, that burl was a bear to turn. Learned some tricks though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

unjammy


----------



## AnthonyReed

Edit: Retracted.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your plugs are becoming rather exquisite BRK.


----------



## ToddJB

That's straight dope, Red.

I have some blanks that I need to cut up to find some good grain.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey yo! Old lady had me up half the night coughin up a lung and must have spread it to all my guys. Skeezer. 3 out of 10 called out sending me scrambling at 5:30 this morning. Not exactly how I like waking up. So I made my way down to the job with bad juju to bird dog things for a while until I could reroute all the guys. Ended up sitting around for 3 hours watching money pour down the drain until they gave us the all clear to demo this little structure. Not only is the juju bad, its slow too.

Walden - did you add the fleam just like you would for a xcut filing? Honestly I had some serious hesitations about that working, so im pretty surprised. I may just have to start filing backsaws a little more aggressive but use a touch of fleam to the toofs.

Bong water - yuck. "Smells like isht on the carpet still it goes down smooth when I get a …. "

I heard Tug slapped man snakes for a living while he was on the IR. Gots ta do what you gots ta do brah.


----------



## Tugboater78

Demo only 1 man snake and that anaconda needs it now and then, just to get my pants on sometimes.

Not unlike your corn snake does. (Shouldn't have a a problem getting pants on though)

Bong water is some smelly stuff… not that I have any firsthand knowledge of it ( wonder if the landlord ever got that stain out of the carpet with my deposit money? In my college apartment.)

BrK your "turning" into a Turner…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. Not tryin to showboat…..I just don't think turning is all that hard;-) Most folks could do it if they had a setup.

Looks a little better in natural light. Off to play choo-choo.


----------



## walden

Demo: Yep, but only 2 degrees and keep the rake at 0. Every other tooth strategy just like a crosscut otherwise.

Retoothing the old Disston #12 today. She's going to be an 8 point crosscut from now on.


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff Walden. I dig the experiment. My next dovetailer will carry those specs. Maybe my little 8" Disston will ne the lucky gal.


----------



## Mosquito

Speaking of natural light, I got some pictures of the computer case outside this past weekend. Looks great in the sun (even if you can't see inside)


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Mos. that's awesome.


----------



## JayT

Pretty sweet, Mos. When you building me one?


----------



## lateralus819

Mos-That looks incredible. As a PC enthusiast i dig it!


----------



## RPhillips

Nice Mos.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Mos. Ya shop lights stink for showin figure.


----------



## jmartel

Nice job, Mos. I love that quilted Sapele. I really wish I could have picked some up on my last veneer order.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys!

Jay, I'm sure we could figure something out ;-)

Already thinkin' about the next one… but I've run out of places to use my case mods/scratch builds. Every TV in the house has one hooked up to it, I've got one in the shop, my main desktop, and there's 2 that just sit on a shelf already… this one… may be a similar situation. I had one that was just sitting on a TV stand because it looked cool (it had no TV, and we weren't really using the room), but with the arrival of a couch, that went away, so I've been using that in the living room while I was working on this one. Except, that I had planned on using this one in the living room lol

At some point I'll have to see if I can get a shot of all of them in one place…


----------



## ToddJB

Are you oppose to selling?


----------



## walden

Looks good Mos!!

Okay, here we go. Spacers are glued in place. Filing starts now!


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like you've got a full evening ahead of you.


----------



## RPhillips

Is that paper attached to the plate?


----------



## walden

Todd: I'm slow, so I'll go for a couple hours here and there until it's done. This is the last saw I plan to retooth. I'm burned out on it at this point.

Rob: Yep. If you go to www.norsewoodsmith.com and look in the navigation bar on the left, you'll see a tab for "Saw Filing Templates". It's a PDF file that has every PPI count you can imagine. Once your saw plate is ready for teeth. You use spray adhesive to attach the correct tooth spacing template to the saw plate. Use a small file to cut small grooves into the saw plate at the correct spacing, and then peel the template off. Now you have perfectly spaced notches in the saw plate that you use to file new teeth into the saw.

It looks like this once the paper comes off:










Kind of hard to see. The camera doesn't want to focus on the small edge of the saw plate.


----------



## lateralus819

Here's my first Xmas present. For my wife. A book shelf. Have all the pieces cut. Gotta get a new router bit before I do mortise.


----------



## Airframer

BOOM!


----------



## RPhillips

Thanks Walden, I see exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## August

Damn red 
I want that looks nice men


----------



## walden

Looks great Eric!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Walden!

Whatever AF.

7' dabs it.

Jobs are nothing but work.

Thursday b!tches.


----------



## jmartel

> Here s my first Xmas present. For my wife. A book shelf. Have all the pieces cut. Gotta get a new router bit before I do mortise.
> 
> - lateralus819


Mahogany? Sapele? Khaya? Looks a bit light and not red enough for Sapele, but could just be the lighting. Either way, that's a nice wide board.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am pretty sure Demo will put out on our first date.


----------



## chrisstef

For a plane ticket out to Cali you bet I would. I could use a little sand in between my toes and if it happens to get elsewhere, so be it.


----------



## theoldfart

^ funny, I'd take a ticket out of Cal


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Yes but you wear toe-socks and carry your cellphone in a holster on your belt….


----------



## ToddJB

Yep

http://gearjunkie.com/the-rise-of-the-lumbersexual


----------



## JayT

So Todd, how much did you get paid to be a model for that article?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Eric even made the Lumberjock's Facebook page.

I can now say I know someone famous!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!


----------



## chrisstef

2 days of meetings, job walks, and running around the state has my poop schedule in flux. Not pleased.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Poop regularity reports are right up there with suicide girls and being flippant for me. Gotta dig it.

Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd can't tune a banjo.


----------



## chrisstef

Nope. But he can play a mean rusty trombone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gingers seem to like the rust.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ^ funny, I d take a ticket out of Cal
> 
> - theoldfart


Don't get all old and crotchety yet Kev;-) I'm sure your grandkids are enjoying it. My inlaws are 2 hours away and they might visit once a year. Too busy chasing the american dream….whatever that it.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, your absolutely right. My grandson has been having a ball with us. We pick him up from pre k and his eyes light up like a Christmas tree. Broke down truck bummer , kids and grand kids fricken priceless  
Thinking moving out here will be happening .


----------



## RPhillips

My In-laws are here visiting. They sold their house and RV full time. So it's been hard for me and my wife with no family support, but luckily, they're going to buy a house near us next year and call the RV living quits. I'm lucky, I have awesome In-laws which I enjoy spending time with as much as the wife and kids.


----------



## ToddJB

We're in CO with no fam either, which is uber hard with kids. But our families aren't healthy at all - a major reason we moved half way across the country. We want to be close to family, just not ours. Without our church community we'd be f'ed


----------



## bhog

Posting to get caught up again..

Prob missed some awesome stuff I bet.


----------



## chrisstef

Heard you started an understudy Hog.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There you go Kev. It's worth it for the grandkids. If you move out there, you can have your grandkids and sleep in your own bed(excuse my inlaws use).



> We re in CO with no fam either, which is uber hard with kids. But our families aren t healthy at all - a major reason we moved half way across the country. We want to be close to family, just not ours. Without our church community we d be f ed
> 
> - ToddJB


Same here Todd, I transferred out here to be closer to my inlaws, but that hasn't worked out so well. Even when we had a baby, it took them a week to make the big 2 hour trip. Nuff gripin.

Heather says I make family and community wherever I go….. so that's what I've tried to do. We have a church, friends and neighbors whom we love like family. So, we're pretty blessed.

Edit: and some internet friends who just might be figments of my imagination.


----------



## jmartel

> We re in CO with no fam either, which is uber hard with kids. But our families aren t healthy at all - a major reason we moved half way across the country. We want to be close to family, just not ours. Without our church community we d be f ed
> 
> - ToddJB


My closest family is in Chicago. So that means any time we want to see family, it requires a plane ride.

When the MIL retires, though, she plans on moving out this way. Right now she really likes Port Townsend, which is a ferry ride and an hour drive away. Far enough to where she can't just drop right in easily, but close enough to dump a kid/kids off at the ferry terminal to get a weekend free.


----------



## woodcox

Rust hunting prospects west of the Rockies are few and extremely far between Kevin.


----------



## bhog

^ Yep


----------



## theoldfart

Guess I'll have to get my hunting in quickly, the chest is almost complete.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Never mind.


----------



## 7Footer

Never dabbed Tony, I wouldn't mind trying it, although by the sound of it, I'd be sunk down into the couch for about 12 hours, back in my college days I'd be all over it. Problem now is if I smoke anything, wifey won't smoke my pole, and I'm not a big fan of edibles, so my chron days are pretty much over, which really sucks now that it's legal. I still believe in the stuff though, I voted for it. Dabbing looks kinda weird though, almost like you're smoking something more hardcore, slightly meth-ish.
There was this ridiculous article in the paper here a few months back about dabbing, this big fat dude with a serious beard, rocking a t-shirt that says "Dab With Me" ..... Here's a little snippet of the article, but included is a pic of the dude… Look at these effin people, seriously if that's what you look like after dabbing, count me out.

Oh and while searching for the article, I found this, I didn't know The Fridge was doing music videos now.





Edit: Stef you know about Reed College? One of the weirdest schools in Oregon… Super smart kids, big time drug heads…. Multiple students OD and die ever year, they have some crazy parties at that place. Two of my classmates from High School went to Reed, both total weirdos.


----------



## bhog

I would do you and Wifey will come around when she needs some pole. You should never change who you are for somebody, brah- it leads to resentment eventually.


----------



## carguy460

Wow…posting to get to the bottom, good to see most of the usual suspects are still around. I plan to be active on lj's again soon…miss the woodworking and jocular humor, and miss lots of yall. Keep on keepin on fellas!


----------



## 7Footer

Hog, Would you Dab With Me ?

When I first read your post I had to do a serious double take…. I first saw the "needs some pole" and then I read "I would do you and Wifey….." Lol, I was like dafuq?
There's resentment, she knows it, but she has legit issues, her dad had some serious drug problems, so I can't really hold it against her… It's all good though, maybe someday she'll come around.

Welcome back Carguy!


----------



## AnthonyReed

He meant it to read that way 7'. It is how I read it too.

Hog is a meat lover. I am telling ya, he'll go down on you for a smile. I am not saying it is wrong, it is just how he gets down.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Hell yea, i had to read that like 3 times. I was pretty sure hog just proposed a 3some to you. Fahh-reek.

No dabbing for this guy either. I dont need to be a puddle.

What up carguy.


----------



## lateralus819

Jmart- That board is Khaya. Good guess. On the lighter side of it, but i think it will be perfect for what i want to do.

Planning on doing a dark tint to it. See how it goes!

It is not as wide as the plans call for, but i will scale accordingly. It's only 1/4" less then the plan calls for so no big deal.


----------



## ToddJB

Wall panels painted


----------



## chrisstef

I know nothin bout Reed college but cane across mr serious boner's card on the webz.


----------



## bhog

Lol^ woops, didn't mean it that way, although I am not a stranger to 3 sums , don't do dudes tho.

Tony is daydreaming about me again.


----------



## chrisstef

How do you think he got the name 7?


----------



## bhog

Cause I made you squeal like a pig , Steffy.


----------



## jmartel

Boy you got a purdy mouth.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Your plugs are becoming rather exquisite BRK.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Lawl.


----------



## RPhillips

Just on my way out the door tonight to go to work and surprise, the UPS man shows up with a package. It my leg vise hardware! Oh snap, I just might get this bench built after all.

FYI Free shipping going on now at Lee Valley


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Todd.

Congratulations Rob.


----------



## August

Doing a repo in Florence KY tomorrow
If anybody is that way will be nice to see shop.
Or maybe I should stop by DanK place in the way home ???


----------



## jmartel

If you are repo'ing another porsche, you can swing on up to the NorthWet and drop it off for me.


----------



## Mosquito

That's a lot of drive time


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Your plugs are becoming rather exquisite BRK.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> Lawl.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I admit that one still zooms right over my head. Sometimes I just too pure in heart for ya'lls humor;-)


----------



## Tugboater78

Damn august you had to come this way after i go back to work…

Florence is not far…


----------



## RPhillips

Can anyone ID this wood?

Found this on the inner webs and looks like the same species my bench legs are made from.


----------



## Pezking7p

Chestnut.


----------



## JayT

Looks like Meranti to me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Any of you guys ever done under cabinet lighting? I'm debating between doing a few plugins above the cabinets and then running low voltage wire down the backs to the lights, and doing hardwired and just running a short length of romex out of the wall under each cab. There are so many different styles that it's kind of difficult to sort through. Little behind on wiring so that's on the docket tomorrow, base cabs and sink install on sunday.


----------



## chrisstef

I got nada for ya Pez. Hope that helps.


----------



## JayT

I put in LED puck lighting when we remodeled the kitchen two years ago and am very happy with it.










It's hardwired, so as not to take up outlet space. There is a transformer mounted on the cabinet next to the wall that is wired to the switch and then a connection cable runs from that to the pucks.

If doing it today, I would probably use low profile linkable LED strips instead of the pucks, but those weren't available when I did it. Either way, LED is the way to go-the xenon or halogen fixtures get too hot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on the LED. Not much different than other lighting. Just need the wire to poke out under the cabinet like this:


----------



## ShaneA

Interesting Red, thanks for the picture. My lack of electrical knowledge has never stopped me from wiring some stuff up, especially if I have a picture. So you basically tie in an additional black, white, and ground wire from the existing receptacle line and run a short offshoots to a new switch, and then to the light. While also adding a double box?

I was thinking I was not going to go with undercab lights due to the PITA of wiring or having to use a plug in the receptacle. Was considering some sort of battery operated as the "easy way out". If that is all that is involved, I think I can handle that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes, if the box has a working receptacle, you can come off that box. (a box with just a switch can be more tricky).

That diagram above actually shows the lighting with a dimmer and low voltage. Not always the case anymore. Could just be a like a regular switch, which is even easier. Like this, just bear in mind, your getting the"power source" from the plug with a hot (black). The white(neutral) you just need to pass on up to the light:


----------



## summerfi

Rob - +1 on the meranti, aka Philippine mahogany.


----------



## theoldfart

Trip up date:
The frame is IN. They started tearing down the truck, should be done next week. YAHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff OF, I bet youll be happy to have the Yota back on the road again. Don't worry, we'll make sure to have the salt and sand on the roads for when you make it back.

Also - Todd been hustlin since hustlin.


----------



## jmartel

> Trip up date:
> The frame is IN. They started tearing down the truck, should be done next week. YAHOO!!!!!!!
> 
> - theoldfart


Nice. So you basically get a much longer vehicle life for free. Gotta love the roads in the North East that tear up vehicles. We only lived in CT for a year and a half, barely drove it while there, and the Jeep still developed a bit of rust from it. And it was a Las Vegas/San Diego car all its life before that.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## 7Footer

^Nice pull. I'd forgotten about that movie. What a classic.

P.s. - Mousey says he stink-fingered Bunny Cody


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, we installed halogen under counter lights and surface wired between cabinets on the underside using heavy lamp cord that matches the paint. (We don't have strong electrical codes in rural areas here!) Wouldn't use halogen again…way too hot. They actually heat the cabinet noticeably if left on a long time, yet they were designed to be under cabinet mounted. Definitely use LED. I used surface wiring because we weren't tearing things up like you did…just painted and refinished in place. Dimmable is really nice.
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Callin' this one officially done! At least the case lol I may end up making a monitor to match… we'll see.


----------



## Pezking7p

OF is about to be on the road again. Plans for the drive back or just heading home?

Thanks for the input fellas. It sounds like LED is the way to go. I'll probably hard wire them. Kitchens have a lot of stinking wiring. 2 outlet circuits, dedicated for the dishwasher, dedicated for the microwave, and a lighting circuit which will also feed the garbage disposal. Add three way light switches and it's hard to find room for all the wires.

Can't wait to get my house / life back and spend more quality time in the shop (which is an embarrassing disaster ATM) and with my wife doing something other than renovations.

Other random question. How to get a blanket chest from North Carolina to Maine?


----------



## chrisstef

Other random question. How to get a blanket chest from North Carolina to Maine?

Take I-95 and head north. But seriously id look into fedex.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Other random question. How to get a blanket chest from North Carolina to Maine?
> 
> Take I-95 and head north. But seriously id look into fedex.
> 
> - chrisstef


You crate that bad boy? I guess maybe a really well-packed box. Possibly a good excuse to buy a new truck or SUV….


----------



## 7Footer

Pez, YRC / Reddaway always seems to be the cheapest for large items, significantly cheaper than the other freight nazis (for our company at least, idk about a blanket chest, but anything I can put on a pallet).

I feel ya on the kitchen, it's brutal, we did ours two years ago and it blew not having the kitchen, although we had a makeshift one setup up in the basement…. We just started the basement remodel this week, it's gonna take a long time, but at least everything upstairs is functional and won't interfere… I was hanging some drywall last night, hanging 12 footers on the ceiling sucks ass.


----------



## ToddJB

7, do you have a lift? I bought the harbor freight one with a 25% coupon, and then sold it on CL for the same price I bought it. WORTH EVERY PENNY

http://www.harborfreight.com/http-www-harborfreight-com-drywall-panel-hoist-69377-html.html


----------



## Mosquito

when we added a room in in the basement of my parents' house, we just rented a lift… so much better than trying to wrestle those things. Especially if you're doing it by yourself, or with limited help


----------



## chrisstef

Good thing youre so damn tall 7. You can probably balance a sheet on your melon.


----------



## ToddJB

> Good thing youre so damn tall 7. You can probably balance a sheet on your melons.
> 
> - chrisstef


Fixed it.


----------



## 7Footer

Didn't have one, sure would be nice though… It wasn't too bad once we got them up on the ceiling, we screwed some little scab pieces of wood on the joists that would rotate to at least hold it up while we checked the fit, but also had to cut out the holes for 6 can lights, using the lipstick on the rim of the can light trick and then press the rock up onto it to get a print, so that didn't help, but it works like a charm….. Hog knows allllll about lipstick on the rim.

Lol, for realz though, the guy was i was working with just couldn't believe that I can stand there and hold the sheet on the ceiling while standing flat footed….. It gets the shoulders burning with a quickness though, one short step is just right.

the only pic i have is a blurry piece of crap… We're going to prime and paint the rest of the walls, get rid of the old school look…


----------



## Pezking7p

ugh, I hate drywall. One of you needs to come help me this weekend. I promise free beer and food. And free lawn mower rides.


----------



## JayT

Hanging drywall is easy, its the finishing I hate. Dan, I'd be right there to help you, but there is a tree stand calling my name for tomorrow. A full day of peace, quiet, wind, cold and hopefully the nice 8 point that has shown up a few times on my game camera.


----------



## ToddJB

> ugh, I hate drywall. One of you needs to come help me this weekend. I promise free beer and food. And free mustache rides.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Fixed it for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Free mustache rides and im there Dan. (Edit - todd beat me to it)

Ill be picking up all the parts and pieces required for the electrical install tonight. Quite the laundry list:

Conduit - 10 pieces
90 degrees elbows - 3
Non-metallic terminal adapters - 30
4" double boxes - 15
Rigid conduit locknuts - 30
2 gang cover boxes - 10
1 gang cover boxes - 3
blank cover boxes - 4 
c clip conduit hangers - 25+
PVC cement

Once I get all the conduit ran ill scoop up the receptacles and wire required.


----------



## 7Footer

^lawl, was thinking the same thing…. The Pez Movember Special.

Agree JayT, the finishing is the worst, we're gonna have 1300 square feet of ceiling and walls to complete in the next few months…. I'm thinking about putting the tape and first coat of mud on myself and then calling some mexicans errrrr contractors to finish it for me.


----------



## chrisstef

I heard the guy that did your fence was a good taper 7.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Hanging drywall is easy, its the finishing I hate. Dan, I d be right there to help you, but there is a tree stand calling my name for tomorrow. A full day of peace, quiet, wind, cold and hopefully the nice 8 point that has shown up a few times on my game camera.
> 
> - JayT


Plus, don't you live in Kansas? I very nearly had to come to Kansas next week on a customer visit, but I pawned it off on someone else. Hope you get your 8-point, would be a nice rack to put on the wall of the shop.

Mustache rides are always free in Pezland.

Edit: Lawn mower ride is just like a mustache ride but I make a motor sounds.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I'm sure my bro has mad skillz. Man I wish I had a pic of that dude to throw up on here. He is not your typical mexican, he looks like an Indian, except a stoner / surfer looking indian. He rocks hair down almost to his shoulders, not quite skinny jeans but close, like boot cut skinny jeans so he can wear work shoes, he's got a bunch of cheesy ass tattoo's, it's so funny man. When he came up and met me to give the quote I hadn't seen him in a couple years, I looked at him and asked him if he got kicked off the reservation. When we were in high school, he drove a Skittle green colored Honda Civic with a huge spoiler on it, and he'd taken out the headliner and put foam under it in the shape of a huge spider to give the outline of a spider across the headliner, and he had no shocks on it, so had to roll around super slow.


----------



## Pezking7p

You let this dude do your fence? I guess the jakes on you.


----------



## 7Footer

Yup, the jakes on me. I've known the dude for many years though, I was the best man at his wedding back in the day, thought I could trust him ya smell me?


----------



## 7Footer

you guys seen this? It's been going around various social media sites…. funny stuff


----------



## ToddJB

^ She is the funniest part of the video. She hates him and everything he dances for.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah it's awesome. She is not amused at all. Homeboy looks like Jim Halpert.


----------



## JayT

> Plus, don t you live in Kansas? I very nearly had to come to Kansas next week on a customer visit, but I pawned it off on someone else. Hope you get your 8-point, would be a nice rack to put on the wall of the shop.


Yes, I live in Kansas, but would have made the trip to NC just for drywall and the "mower ride" if it wasn't hunting season. (And if you believe that, I have some ocean front property just down the road from me to sell you, too) 

Actually the 8 pointer is decent, but not spectacular by the pics, good body size and will probably score in the 120-130 range for B&C, if I can get him in range of the bow. Nice mature deer, but nothing compared to what else is in the area. This one would actually be a cull deer to allow a couple other nicer young bucks that are nearby grow up and breed more. In a year or two, they'll be 150-160 class deer.

I hunted hard for a tremendous 10 pointer for three years, but never got a shot and no pics or sign of him last year for the first time. I don't think anyone shot him (I would have heard about it), so either age or CWD-he wasn't looking the best on pics two years ago. He would have scored well over 180. :-(

Three years ago, another guy took a 160 class deer on the same property during rifle season. I missed a 35 yard bow shot on that same buck the year prior. All to say that there is good genetics in the area, I just need more time to hunt.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- that news anchor was great. My moves are pretty much like that. "Some girls don't like boys like me…..ahhh, but some girls do."

AF- I doubt you'll regret the rasp purchase. If you consider the work involved in making a had stitched rasp….50 bones isn't all that bad.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, is quoting Sawyer Brown… Dear heavens.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stone cold pimps they are….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

More seriously….one of the best blogs I've read in awhile.

http://www.danoah.com/2010/09/you-just-broke-your-child.html


----------



## RPhillips

Bought CoD: Advanced Warfare earlier, then spent an hour trying to clear old games to make room…

note to self; stop buying WW tools and get a new HDD.  or not!


----------



## ToddJB

"Finished" the saw till tonight. The fresh cut edges need to be blended in, but that can happen another day.



















I'm fairly pleased with how this wall is coming together. Next I plan on building a small cabinet/shelf to go between these two at the top - then phase one will be done. Phase two will be building cleats for small randoms. Phase three will be to build out to the right for hand power tools. Phase 4 will be build to the left for clamp and such.

I'll leave you with a glamour shot


----------



## 7Footer

Two good looking tills you got there Todd! Well done!


----------



## chrisstef

That looks fuggin sweet Todd! You gonna do a separate till for back saws?


----------



## woodcox

They look as old as their contents. Good cull sir.


----------



## ShaneA

Agreed, well done Todd. They look great.


----------



## CL810

Looking good Todd!


----------



## summerfi

I see some nice saws in that bunch, Todd. Looking forward to the restore shots. Nice job on the till.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks boys.

Stef - not sure what the plan is yet for back saws. I've got some iders but nothing solidified yet.

Bob - there are a few nice ones in there but they all need quite a bit of work.


----------



## walden

Looks great Todd!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spectacular Todd. I like the side hustle with the hair too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Little help here.

The only part to my HF to be a joke is these spring loaded ratchet bolts. They're metal, but they strip out easy. I've had these on jet machines and I hate them. 









I would love to replace them with something like this…









Or, even better would be one of those bolts that has a pin in it, and the arm can swing either way. I have idea what these parts are called….so I don't know where to start searching. Shouldn't be hard to figure the thread size. It's all metric.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeehaw passing our sister boat









Part of engine room back end of the propulsion engines


----------



## CL810

Bet it feels good being back on the job!


----------



## chrisstef

Tug on tugger.


----------



## woodcox

http://www.carrlane.com/catalog/index.cfm/27825071F0B221118070C1C513E111D081B0006280B1713050245221E0107070F1A3C3B2853524658
Red, I searched bar handle bolts and screw clamps. 
Could modify to length needed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Woodcox- You da man. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lil Red hung 26 points on Glenwood. Guess he earned a footlong.


----------



## Airframer

I just finished up a BRK sized handsaw for the boy. He will have to wait for Santa to bring it though.



I plan on making a full assortment of tools for him to go with it.. hopefully lol.


----------



## racerglen

Nice footie Red, good stuff from the boy ! and Eic, you keep it up the Christmas list for the grampaws is going to grow, and grow, and..
;-)
Good work !


----------



## KelvinGrove

Took my girls to Woodcraft today. They had a ball making their first pens. The wife may have to have her own lathe…and with any luck, I would get to use it.


----------



## jmartel

No footlongs for me tonight. Making some Filet Mignon with carmelized onions and blue cheese on top. Not a bad dinner if I do say so myself.

And tomorrow's lunch is going to the Brazilian steakhouse joint for all you can eat steak.


----------



## Pezking7p

All you can eat Brazilian: a day in the life of 7'er.

AF, it's so badass how you keep making stuff for your son and getting him involved.

Tim, girls look like they're having a blast.

Tug, I guess I never realized you actually drive a tugboat. Engine room looks so fresh and so clean clean.

Todd, can we have a whole shop shot? I feel as though you have an awfully cool retro setup.

Didn't quite finish wiring today. There were a ton of cross braces in walls that needed to be worked around or through. Studs where I needed to put boxes, etc. But, BUT, my kitchen was one of those with two doors but only one light switch, and I must have walked through the door and put my hand where there SHOULD be a light switch a hundred times. Tonight I did the same thing, but found a light switch there and it worked! I rejoiced. It's all worth it.

Finish wiring in the a.m., then patch some drywall and maybe mount a cabinet or two. Cheers.


----------



## 489tad

Nice work here Todd.


----------



## jmartel

Started veneer work for my 3 boxes that I'm making for Christmas (Well, 2 are wedding gifts the week before Christmas). Decided to use some of my best veneer that I'd been hoarding.

For the underside of the box lids: Fiddleback Sycamore. These will get Initials inlayed into them.










And for the outside of the 2 wedding gifts, Walnut burl.










I've been holding onto that burl for a while, but I think it's time to put it to some use. These boxes will be in the Roger Bean (here in LJ) style.


----------



## ToddJB

Sometimes a long hard douche feels great.


----------



## john2005

Today was our 11th anniversary. Woke up to the boy puking. Not to be deterred from a good day, we pawned him off on the sister in law and ran around town a bit. Almost forgot what that was like without kids. Even found some goodies.










By the time we got back, the boy was feelin better, so we raked some leaves. And jumped in them.


----------



## KelvinGrove

The only thing better than jumping in a big pile of leaves is laying on the ground while someone rakes them up over you and then waiting on your sister to walk by so you can scare the living crap out of her.

That is real entertainment right up to the point where she hits you across the head with her Barbie doll case and puts 3 stitches in your forehead!


----------



## walden

Shop is looking great Todd!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Walden. It feels way better.










It's not a matter of "if", it's a matter of "when".


----------



## ShaneA

At least he has his helmet on.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

I love the State of the Shop. Mine is in mid-clean up stage…

Also, I've working on a video. It's topic was "The State of the Shop Address". I'll post a post cleaning pic later.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, my two year old grandaughter is doing the same thing. No fear!


----------



## lateralus819

********************! Finished milling the tenons on the stretchers. Went to put it together and CRACK!

I was worried about this. Khaya isn't very strong. I was even using a board spanning the width to reduce the area of the blow. Well off to the lumber store to buy more. Going to buy enough in case i do the same. At least the rest of it is okay and i held my temper off! I wanted to throw it in the wood stove. but i remained calmed (which surprised me, alot)

Any tips for reducing friction when dry fitting? I thought about using wax but figured it might impede glue. Which apparently wouldn't matter as they're all pretty tight. Some go in nicely others not so much. Trying to minimize the gap on the outside.


----------



## lateralus819

Heres what it looked like prior LOL. Damn, so disappointed. Should be easy peasy to make another side though. I'll use this one as the template so everything matches.

After it happened i was bummed, but realized mistakes happen. They're a good but pricy learning experience. I'll just remember to work at the tenons a little more to get a little looser fit.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A much larger pile of red saw dust and shavings this evening than I had this morning. The tea chest project is coming along.

On a sad note…my old FD had a double fatality fire this morning…two young kids. Things like that make me glad younger guys have taken over.


----------



## RPhillips

Think I found apiece of the hardest wood on earth and used it to make the 45 strip that my deadman rides on. It doesn't cut well, doesn't plane well, and it will lock a screw down like a cheap hooker.

Going to probably replace the strip, but I can't get one of the screws out. My ipact driver just froze up. Put my snap-on screw driver on it and I'm on the verge of snapping it. Guess I'll split the wood near the screw to release it since I have to replace it, but man I've never seen a screw get this locked up in wood before.

Anyone else use a zero clearance inserts for cutting 45s? I had to make on today. The stock one that came with my TS broke the first time I removed it. Fit was way too tight and I have to bang it out from the bottom.


----------



## RPhillips

Lat that sucks, nice looking shelf though.


----------



## Mosquito

Spent all afternoon in the "other" shop today…

Lawn mower cleaned up and winterized then disassembled for storage. 
Shelves cleared out and reorganized for storing summer stuff.
Installed hooks for bikes and hung them up.
Snow blower put together and ready for winter, then cleaned out a spot to put it. 
Rearranged long-handled tools to move the shovels to the "in use" storage in the garage, and stash the rakes and garden things away for winter. 
New tires on the Forester yesterday to boot.

Winter storm warning in effect for tonight through Tuesday… Bring it on!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I love the State of the Shop. Mine is in mid-clean up stage…
> 
> Also, I ve working on a video. It s topic was "The State of the Shop Address". I ll post a post cleaning pic later.
> 
> - Chris


Welcome to LJs Chris.

-----

Man Lat, you kiss your mother with that mouth? 

I'm not familiar with khaya, but a softer wood is worrisome that design. Lotta racking pressure on those through tenons. Did you decide against keys for the through tenons? If so you'd probably have to wedge them at least.

Re friction. I've always been a fan of tapering through tenons a bit. I'll taper the mortise a bit when I clean it up with a file or the like. And I'll taper the tenon slightly when I fit it with a block plane. This helps the friction. Of course, be careful not to taper too much and have a gap on you show side.


----------



## lateralus819

Red- It's only slightly less then walnut in terms of hardness. It is strong enough for this. Hard to explain what i mean..

I had em test fit prior, not sure why it went awry this time..I think due to an uneven amount of downward pressure on all the tenons. The end with the wide shelf had more purchase on it, so..

I had to go to the lumber store anyways might as well get some more wood to finish this. I wanted to just say screw it and not build it but my wife really wants a book shelf, and lets face it, I'm not a quitter!

As far as the keys, I opted for using wedges made from Wenge, as well as some other decorations of wenge. I have it drawn in sketchup and it looks pretty badass.

Would there be a certain way to make the wedges, since the mortises aren't tapered?


----------



## 489tad

Rebuilding Fort Wayne IN. Not me, someone is. That bit is pretty cool.


----------



## lateralus819

Double post oops.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, you in the market for a small lathe? Evertyting you need to be up and ruuing. The tools are probably yrhe cost of the set up:

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=155199


----------



## jmartel

Managed to figure out why the bike won't start. Damn clutch switch. So hopefully tomorrow night I can put it all back together and get the garage converted back over to woodworking again. I got 3 boxes to make in only about 5 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, little man is going to be climbing multi pitches before he can ride a bike. And I don't have an owwm account and currently have my life waaayyy too full for a lathe, even though I would love to have one. Appreciate the thought, though.

Jmart, you're the king of making a hundred boxes last minute.

Finally starting to get some kitchen gratification.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, get off your ass and get an OWWM account - it's not like you have anything better to do. Tile looks awesome, man. Any reason you're installing the uppers last?


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, clutch switch? Its not a cable?


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, please tell me your youngn' will be a trad climber. I may even send him some ice gear if so


----------



## Pezking7p

Dude, ok chill out I'll get an account. Lowers and sink must be installed prior to Tuesday so the granite man can make templates. That's been the biggest rush. Everything else can wait.


----------



## ShaneA

What is going over the wall where the foil over the hole is at? Nice progress.


----------



## Pezking7p

> What is going over the wall where the foil over the hole is at? Nice progress.
> 
> - ShaneA


Me thinks I'll be slapping up some 1/4" drywall over that beeyatch. Original plan was to strip it back to the brick chimney and leave it exposed. Had to nix that when we found out how ugly parts of it are.


----------



## 489tad

Pez the kitchen is flying!


----------



## chrisstef

Great work on the kitchen Pez, youre motorin.

Got in some work on the conduit this weekend. Hoping to have it licked by the end of the week. Im all ready tired of drilling holes in concrete.

Another Monday.


----------



## summerfi

Update from my back yard. 3" of white and 22 degrees. Conclusion: winter has arrived.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Would there be a certain way to make the wedges, since the mortises aren t tapered?
> 
> - lateralus819


Since your already have issues with the side splitting along the grain, you should think about doing the wedges horizontally….or even diagaonally. Putting the wedges vertical, same as the grain direction of the sides….would probably bust the sides again.









That's a flush example. This is really what I should have done on my plane tills.


----------



## walden

That's funny Demo. I think she has a bit too much time on her hands…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell ya Pez! Looking fantastic. The raw brick sounds good in theory, shame it would not work.

That satan guy is always trying to get everyone's lucky charms. Insidious ba$tard. Agreed Walden; she needs to get outside some.

Monday.


----------



## theoldfart

It's Monday?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mutter and cuss.


----------



## JayT

^^ The retired guy is going to get stones thrown his direction with comments like that.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, clutch switch? Its not a cable?
> 
> - ToddJB


There is a cable. There's a switch in the clutch perch (where the lever attaches to) that tells the bikes computer whether the clutch is pulled in or not. Part of the function is as a safety switch. If the clutch isn't pulled in, the bike will not start. Prevents it from jumping and speeding away when you start the bike. It's my understanding that it also changes up the fuel mapping on the bike as well as a few other things, so it's not like I can just jump the switch and not worry about it.


----------



## theoldfart

My bad (hehe)


----------



## Pezking7p

Demo, drilling sucks. I'll stop by over Christmas and make sure you're still on track for a functioning shop by 2016.

Bob, snow sucks.

Mondays suck.

Jmart, probably just a little prox on the lever where the cable attaches to the clutch? Easy to replace, or does it suck, too?


----------



## CL810

> It s Monday?
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, I prefer 1-Saturday, which is the first Saturday after the big paper day.


----------



## Mosquito

You too Bob?


----------



## CL810

How do you drive like that?!? ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Makes me soo dizzy. I think im gonna barf ^

You guys keep that crap out west.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't know why it rotated it… it's definitely not rotated on the computer, and I've re-uploaded it twice now…


----------



## Mosquito

And then I flip it to be upside down on my computer… and it's still upside down… I blame LumberJocks lol

Re-saved it and rotated it all the way back around (full 360) and now seems happy lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mos is drunk.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mos, look out! The polar vortex has flipped your car upside down!


----------



## Mosquito

Figured I should be like everyone else and drive on my roof in the ditch? lol


----------



## JayT

Someone tell my boss I need to go home. I'm seeing things upside down!


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, probably just a little prox on the lever where the cable attaches to the clutch? Easy to replace, or does it suck, too?
> 
> - Pezking7p


On this bike there's a little metal plunger that contacts 2 wires. Pull the clutch in, and it no longer contacts them. Bike knows the clutch is in.

The 2 wires were bent out of the way slightly so it wasn't making good contact. I bent them back and now it's fixed.


----------



## theoldfart

^ send me his number, I'll fix it for ya


----------



## summerfi

> You too Bob?
> - Mosquito


Mos, the difference between you and me is, I don't have to drive anywhere today. I'm celebrating Saturday…err Monday…with OF and CL.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't have to go anywhere today either. But I sure have a hankerin for some enchiladas

And it's in the 50's here, so my shop door is open.


----------



## chrisstef

Do you always go with the Red sauce and never the green? I love me some hole in the wall Mexican places. Hook it up with that authentic picante.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bet you have some great authentic Mexican food up there in New England.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hey tony, you ever go to a fancy sausage place in downtown LA? They have like alligator sausages and fancy beers. Seems like your kind of place.

Edit: http://www.wurstkuche.com


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - Wise ass lol. Definitely more here than in Iowa. Of course he has Pez. Tony hasn't met a sausage yet he didn't like. He's actually so famous that they wrote a book about him and his adventures at the sausage stand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No I haven't Pez; I've not heard of that place. I am not a drinker but alligator flesh sounds like an interesting venture.

No teeth Demo, how many times do you need to be told?


----------



## chrisstef

You don't need to tell me bud, youre a professional. No man dubbing himself as a top notch sausage eater such as yourself would use teeth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Only proving that your assertion of the book being written about me is a fallacy, which in turn brings suspicion to the validity of anything you say. Further it demonstrates your loose morals; and when coupled with your known proclivity to perversion, could lead an observer to the conclusion that you are attempting to shift focus away from your own lust for the sausage.


----------



## Mosquito

> And it s in the 50 s here, so my shop door is open.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


If it makes you feel less secure, it was 48 here Saturday


----------



## chrisstef

This isn't about me, this is about you and your over indulgence of phallic road side fare Tony. Let it be known that not even a traffic cone is safe once you get a good look at it. Its the taper that gets you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Alright, if it makes you feel better. I'll stop needling the self-loathing facet that you cloak so tenaciously.

True, the lines of the taper have an inexplicable appeal in some settings.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, wonderful exchange sir. If dropping my defenses will make you feel better, I do like hot dogs quite a bit. Grote and Weigel are my favorites. You can choose either one for your nickname, Grote or Weigel.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Do you always go with the Red sauce and never the green? I love me some hole in the wall Mexican places. Hook it up with that authentic picante.
> 
> - chrisstef


Always red. Heather jokes that it took 5 years of marriage to agree on an enchilada sauce. I'm used to authentic (chili powder based) she was used to the canned tomato based crap. We eventually found a middle ground.

Today I've already turned several things and made a batch of strops. Crankin.

One for Jmart and one for Bob…


----------



## AnthonyReed

^It makes me giggle, sorry I am an infant. Looks nice BRK.

I choose Grote.


----------



## jmartel

Nice. Loving the copper and walnut together. Should go nicely and contrast with the curly maple one as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hard to see in that pic Jeff, but I finally got a somewhat burled piece to work.


----------



## Tugboater78

Lol guess im gonna have to have BRK make me a handle, cranking them out.

And its monday?... days of the week dohn matter out he'ah specially when running 6 hr shifts.. every day feels like 2!

I bought this thinking i may make for the other building..since i always seem to cut sheet goods up there. Got the xcut jig and miterstand too…


----------



## 7Footer

Too much good stuff going on here to comment on, Pez sure is killin' it on the kitchen though. I will say that psycho hose beast going on about the monster is a real piece of work.

Long weekend working on the basement. It's the beginning of the end of the basement shop, and now I'm starting to hate the idea of moving it to the garage.

We're sitting there Saturday night and wifey worked all day so she was gonna go to bed and I was gonna stay up and drink a couple more IPA's, so she lets the dog out to pee and we hear this strange noise the dog has never made. The dog jets back inside the house and before I could grab her and runs through our hallway, living room, dining room and kitchen.. She got sprayed right in the face and eye by a skunk, effin skunk sprayed the house and one of the retaining walls outside. Our house smells so fuggin bad, worse than the dog….. I'd rather smell a dead skunk than fresh skunk ass juice. The smell was so pungent that I couldn't even finish my beer. effin terrible.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I was gonna stay up and drink a couple more IPAs… [but] the smell was so pungent that I couldn't even finish… effin terrible.
> 
> - 7Footer


Man, that's some nasty - sounding IPA.


----------



## chrisstef

Skunk juice is no bueno 7. You go for the tomato soup bath on muttski? I remember hitting a skunk in my buddies car when we were like 17. His hoo ride smelled much worse than when that bodega bought OE Ice 800 40 oz broke during an escape from the poleece.


----------



## walden

The temp has dropped 35 degrees so far today. I started out in a T-shirt. I'm now in my ski jacket and it's snowing sideways!


----------



## Airframer

Operation "HolycrapIhaventseenthefloorbehindmyworkbenchinoverayear" Shop Douche is underway… I have a floor and a workbench now lol.. still need to deal with the 2 wall benches and the wood storage but I'm calling it a win.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! 

Oh and….Your bench is awesome.


----------



## 7Footer

No we didn't go for the tomato juice, just went and bought some de-skunking shampoo yesterday when we washed her at the pet store… Barf.

^Ditto, I heart your bench.


----------



## jmartel

Red, you are a gentleman and a scholar.

Eric, I see you are borrowing Red's shop stool there.


----------



## RPhillips

> And then I flip it to be upside down on my computer… and it s still upside down… I blame LumberJocks lol
> 
> Re-saved it and rotated it all the way back around (full 360) and now seems happy lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Must have been drinking those Monsters… you know aka Satan's Nectar


----------



## RPhillips

> Lol guess im gonna have to have BRK make me a handle, cranking them out.
> 
> And its monday?... days of the week dohn matter out he ah specially when running 6 hr shifts.. every day feels like 2!
> 
> I bought this thinking i may make for the other building..since i always seem to cut sheet goods up there. Got the xcut jig and miterstand too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tugboater78


Funny, before joining this site, I bought those plans and planned on building that for my work bench…good thing I found LJ's. 

Actually, I really like that design, it's great for it's intended purpose. I did copy Paulk's design that he used for his shop cabinets.


----------



## 489tad

Tony and Stef thanks for the sausage banter. I laughed , wife just shook her head and walked away.


----------



## chrisstef

Half way mark.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^It *Almost *looks like you know what your doing.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, you don't drink? Well they have a ton of sausages, very cool joint. I miss awesome restaurants in LA.

AF I don't trust benches in your shop. Can't tell if they're full size or not.

Sinks in. Had to bust out the rabbet plane to compensate for poor measuring.


----------



## Pezking7p

Alright steffie! Doin work. Are there wires in there? Wiring always takes 3 times longer than I imagine.


----------



## August

Well my shop looks like ******************** today cleaning and moving machines.


















My sharpening station is being occupied by some green things


----------



## Tugboater78

> Lol guess im gonna have to have BRK make me a handle, cranking them out.
> 
> And its monday?... days of the week dohn matter out he ah specially when running 6 hr shifts.. every day feels like 2!
> 
> I bought this thinking i may make for the other building..since i always seem to cut sheet goods up there. Got the xcut jig and miterstand too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Funny, before joining this site, I bought those plans and planned on building that for my work bench…good thing I found LJ s.
> 
> Actually, I really like that design, it s great for it s intended purpose. I did copy Paulk s design that he used for his shop cabinets.
> 
> - RPhillips


I have been looking at it since before i joined here as well, im figuring i may make the bench with the xcut jig (if can make it work without the festool saw) and the miterstand due to always being asked to come work on other peoples houses, quick setup time and if i can make a semi permanent setup in my new shed if may be worth it. I gotta make some cabinets for my kitchen soon which has me thinking this way, and got a few people asking if i can make them some cabinets as well.


----------



## duckmilk

> No we didn t go for the tomato juice, just went and bought some de-skunking shampoo yesterday when we washed her at the pet store… Barf.
> 
> - 7Footer


Looks like you got it taken care of 7. We have used Dawn dishwashing liquid with excellent results.

Demo and Pez making progress!

Was wondering when Eric would see his floor again.


----------



## RPhillips

Stef, progress! Looking good…


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, you're going to have a really nice shop: cozy, inviting, and very functional. It's fun seeing nice things come together. Thank you for sharing the pictures.
DanK

(Gotta make nice once in a while, considering all the pokes and all…)


----------



## chrisstef

That forever indispensable block plane to the rescue.

No wires in it yet pez. The plan is that ill run all the conduit, sparky will juice up the subpanel and do the first couple circuits with me and then ill take it from there.


----------



## JayT

Demo's making construction progress. How many circuits are you going to put into that run?

Lots of shop douches going on. You guys are making me feel bad about how messy my shop is at the moment. Oh well, it'll still be messy once deer season is over.

Pez, I don't think I've ever seen a professional kitchen installer use a LN block plane. Way to kick it up a notch.


----------



## chrisstef

There will be 6 circuits for the wall receptacles, so the piping you see will have 3 circuits in it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome Demo, good to see more progress.

No Pez, I'm a square. Love the farmer's sink, so much better than the divided type.


----------



## summerfi

She's a cold one boys. Six degrees here this morning. Mos and Walden, what you got?


----------



## jmartel

Man, eff that. I'll keep my Montana visits to the summertime. We drove through 2 years ago moving out here in December and that was enough for me. Got stuck on top of the hill east of Bozeman for a while waiting for the plow trucks to come through so our moving rig could get down into town.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Snowy and 20 degrees here today. I blame Mos.

Had to work all last night in it. Well, the switchman had to work in it. I was quite toasty in the locomotive

Out to the shop I go. It's toasty out there too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ That damn Mos jinxed you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey 7', can you breathe freely at the house yet?


----------



## lateralus819

Great day today. Feels like 60 in NY here. Have the day off. Owned that damn book shelf!

Ways From being done. Anyone have tips for fixing small chip out around the mortise?.

Going to add some decorative feet. As well as a top detail and tapered sides. Plus wedges.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^That came out great Lat!

Jmart asks for help getting his groceries to the car.


----------



## walden

> She s a cold one boys. Six degrees here this morning. Mos and Walden, what you got?
> 
> - summerfi


It was 6 degrees when I got up this morning. Up to 11 degrees now.


----------



## Mosquito

23, with 21mph winds making a windchill of 8. As well as about 6" of snow on top of 1/2" of ice at home, mostly about 8" of snow at work, minimal ice


----------



## racerglen

Beautifull sunny skies here, now lets see, -3 C, that's a bit under 32 EFFF !
No flakes yet altho the weather nurds says we might get them..

Oh, and wind's gusting to 30 mph/50 kliks..
Wife juist had me butcher a 3" diameter chunk of firewood, pine, fir, wtvr, into "coasters" 
it's going to be a wreath base..
Dang that old babitt bearing bandsaw sure knows how to throw and then hide sawdust.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn lat fast recovery!

66 and sunny here in Eden. High of 70 today.


----------



## ToddJB

Woah, a lot of solid work happening.

Demo - conduit is coming along.

AF - nothing like a good cleansing

Pez - I love the look of the farmer sink, but I disagree with Tony, I want the function of two basins. I grew up hand washing dishes, and even though I have a dishwasher now, it feels odd not to have the security blanket of that extra tub.

Lat - looking great.

Auggie - that's the most expensive, flattest pot holder ever.

Super long few days for the B-stone family. Wife was sick on Weds-Thurs, so I was on daddy daycare, then she had a trip to the mountains from Friday afternoon til Sunday, more DD. THEN Addie had a 24hr observation at Children's hospital in hopes to figure out why she is so pissed all the time. Lindsay had to be with her from 9 yesterday til 9 today. Poor girl had a tube down her nose, and had to be in arm restraints the whole time. Neither of them got any sleep.










The ladies are troopers. I hope they can figure out what is going on, and I hope they can get some rest today.

Jack was actually in the same hospital at the same age for RSV, but his stay was 8 days.










While Lindsay and Addie were in the hospital the boy and I were hanging out.

So yeah - super long last few days for all involved.

I cope by shutting off in the garage after everyone was asleep. The result of that was adding more cleats to the left and right of the tills for more fixtures. I have a couple more small pieces to add but I ran out of screws.










Also, a lesson was learned about aging wood with steel wool and vinegar, don't do it in steps. The original cleats have a gray color to them. The new pieces have a reddish color to them. Its not that noticeable in the pic, but I can see it - time will tell how much it bugs me.


----------



## walden

Todd - I hope she's okay and Lindsey and the baby get some sleep. Hang in there! Shop is looking good man!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hand washing big pans is the very reason I dislike the double. Wash your dishes before they get caked-on, you lazy bastard, then you will not need to soak them.

Also, sorry for all the family turmoil, hope it is settled soon and the baby's (fickin' adorable) issue is sussed out. Poor darlin' (her not you).


----------



## Mosquito

> Wash your dishes before they get caked-on, you lazy bastard, then you will not need to soak them.
> - AnthonyReed


I tried telling that to my wife, but she didn't like it lol


----------



## racerglen

Todd, I know the feeling with the little ones in the hospital.
Hope all's well .
seperately, a friend just did a refinish on a dresser, strong brewed tea followed by the steel wool vinager, her's looks like barn wood ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lo siento todd. Can I cheer you up with some stroppage? 









tried a little Vaseline on the leather as Clayton suggested. It does help hold the compound. But I am very hesitant to offer rubbing Vaseline on anything for you guys.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Red. Is that a brand on the end of those?


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## chrisstef

Breaks my heart to see your little ones all tubed up Todd. I hope she comes around to feeling better soon bud.

Eff hand washing anything. If its super caked on ill run it through the dishwasher 3 times if I have to. If it don't come out after that, straight to the garbage. Gimme the big single.


----------



## Mosquito

> Anyone have tips for fixing small chip out around the mortise?.
> - lateralus819
> 
> Post #3327 "here."http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53946:
> - CL810





> Travis- I ve seen that stuff in the store but never really known how folks use it. Good to hear.
> 
> Andy- I ve got a decent way to repair mortises like that. I mean, I heard about a guy who does this….cause I ve never jacked a through mortise myself. hehehe. Even made a few dummy pics to help explain.
> 
> First I pare just a tiny bit off to give the void a natural curve. This area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then find a like grained cutoff, and cut a little wedgie on the bandsaw like this. Keeping in mind the shape of your repair and grain direction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand or pare the wedge til you get a fit you like. Sometimes I just saw a couple wedges and use the one that fits best. Then drop a little CA glue in the void, and tap in the wedgie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the friction of the wedge is holding, you can flush cut the repair and the sawdust will fill in the rest of the cracks. Little sanding after dry should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dare you to find any repair like that on my furniture;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


http://lumberjocks.com/replies/923660


----------



## CL810

MOS, LOL, were you watching me trying to link that from my iPad? Came in to use my desktop and you already took care of business. lol.


----------



## Mosquito

lol iHack ;-)


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Eff hand washing anything. If its super caked on ill run it through the dishwasher 3 times if I have to. If it don t come out after that, straight to the garbage. Gimme the big single.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's the advantage of cooking with cast iron. If you take care of it right it is as non-stick as teflon. And if it does get caked on, throw it in the fire, burn it off, a quick "heat and season" and you are back in business.

And it is official…the wife is getting a lathe for Christmas. With luck, she will let me use it.

Oh, and a beer making kit…she wants a beer making kit. Is that a woman or what?


----------



## racerglen

Oh, damn, just had the missiing wingman flight overhead, 4 Harvards making a circuit over the whole area.
Don't know why but that gets me every time, and my dad was mechanized infrantry at Normandy.
Lest we forget.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Nice, Red. Is that a brand on the end of those?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yepper. It says, "Handcrafted by One Big Ugly Ginger."


----------



## ToddJB

Catchy and True. Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Mosquito

So we start calling Red O'BUG?


----------



## john2005

Sorry to hear about the girl Todd. Hope they get it all figured out ASAP.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed Tim, I use cast iron too.

Nice work on the strops you big lug.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks all, there is a very real chance that there is nothing "wrong" with her and that she is just a very difficult child, but if something is wrong we want to figure it out, because as hard as it is on us, it likely harder on her.

We'll hopefully find out in a few days what the result of this was.


----------



## chrisstef

Likely its just a product of having a red haired father. Fiesty ass gingers.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, hang in there. Tough to watch your family go through this along with the uncertainty. I' m betting every thing will turn out well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Demo.


----------



## jmartel

> That s the advantage of cooking with cast iron. If you take care of it right it is as non-stick as teflon. And if it does get caked on, throw it in the fire, burn it off, a quick "heat and season" and you are back in business.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Plus, you don't actually have to clean it. Just scrub it with steel wool till there's no food particles left and call it good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This works well for cast iron in my experience:


----------



## August

What is good rule about planner snipe?
The finish lenght I would like to have is 6feet long


----------



## KelvinGrove

> That s the advantage of cooking with cast iron. If you take care of it right it is as non-stick as teflon. And if it does get caked on, throw it in the fire, burn it off, a quick "heat and season" and you are back in business.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Plus, you don t actually have to clean it. Just scrub it with steel wool till there s no food particles left and call it good.
> 
> - jmartel


I scrub the crap out of it with steel wool, turn the heat on, set it on the stove and let it dry. As soon as the last of the water disappears I squirt on 4 or 5 drops of peanut oil, wipe it around and call it good. That oil every time you use it is what makes it non stick.


----------



## jmartel

> I scrub the crap out of it with steel wool, turn the heat on, set it on the stove and let it dry. As soon as the last of the water disappears I squirt on 4 or 5 drops of peanut oil, wipe it around and call it good. That oil every time you use it is what makes it non stick.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I don't put oil on it after scrubbing/heating it dry. But then again, I usually throw a bit of oil in when cooking in it anyway, so it probably serves the same purpose.


----------



## ShaneA

I leave the boards long August and cut snipe away from both ends to get final length. I have the DeWalt 735 without the tables so I usually get 2-4" of snipe per side.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have no weather to report here, as it would only upset you guys.


----------



## Mosquito

Hey Paul, there's a chance I may be in your area for a few days the beginning of January. Make sure it's nice and cool for me would ya? lol


----------



## lateralus819

Feet made and put on for test. Have some fine tuning. Should have made the walls a little thicker. THey're 3/16" . I was aiming for a 1/2" mortise but was off by a touch.

since the sides are a bit bowed it causes some to overhand the feet. Will work at it to improve it, probably can't do much as they're the same thickness.


----------



## walden

> That s the advantage of cooking with cast iron. If you take care of it right it is as non-stick as teflon. And if it does get caked on, throw it in the fire, burn it off, a quick "heat and season" and you are back in business.
> 
> And it is official…the wife is getting a lathe for Christmas. With luck, she will let me use it.
> 
> Oh, and a beer making kit…she wants a beer making kit. Is that a woman or what?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Agreed. Cast Iron is the best!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lookin good Lat.

Non-stick is a joke. We too prefer cast iron. We use it in conjunction with our red enchilada sauce, real ranch, and any other foods we've discussed.


----------



## jmartel

We got a full set of non-stick from the wedding. After using it for a year or two, saw how it was scratching (and realizing that we're basically eating teflon), we got rid of all of them and replaced with a couple stainless pots. We didn't need 10 pots. I got 3 stainless pots and one cast iron skillet. Together with a few stone dishes, that accomplishes everything we need.


----------



## Tugboater78

Cast iron and seasoned with bacon grease!

Rainy and 41 degrees here.. or so.. just passed theough Louisville KY.

L i v i n the tuglife


----------



## August

> I leave the boards long August and cut snipe away from both ends to get final length. I have the DeWalt 735 without the tables so I usually get 2-4" of snipe per side.
> 
> - ShaneA


Thanks ShaneA
I have the rigid ok cool thanks man


----------



## Tugboater78

"Puke n rally"

Whipped cream bikini

Mount-me hats

Name it


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Hey Paul, there s a chance I may be in your area for a few days the beginning of January. Make sure it s nice and cool for me would ya? lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Don't worry Mos. The golf weather here does not last forever. January should be relatively mild weather to what you are used to, but at that time of year I wear pants instead of shorts.


----------



## Mosquito

lol that's funny, I also start wearing pants instead of shorts around that time here!


----------



## CL810

Shane, the tables eliminated 98% of snipe for me.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> lol that s funny, I also start wearing pants instead of shorts around that time here!
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos - I can always tell someone from your neck of the woods on a golf course here in January-February. They are the ones wearing shorts!


----------



## ShaneA

Clayton, I have heard the tables work well. I may have to look into a set. I am just used to it, and leave the boards long. There is always something else to buy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Cast iron and seasoned with bacon grease!
> 
> - Tugboater78


Gotta love some bacon grease! We keep it to cook with but don't season with it because it smokes at too low of a premature.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef's lighting project inspired me. Let there be light!










The center bay of the shop needed this bad.


----------



## RPhillips

Another vote for cast iron. I also like to cook with stainless…

Smitty, that's inspiring me to actually put a light in my garage…


----------



## Pezking7p

I like cast iron but I don't find it to be THAT non stick. I bout a $15 non stick pan at the grocery store when I moved to NC in 2012. I use that pan for 90% of my cooking and it still works well. Got a fancy set of allclad pans for our wedding and I started looking at a non stick to match my set. $200. I asked the lady about warranties, how long does it last, etc etc etc. basically she said it will last as long as any non stick pan. I'll pass.

Now, we also got a Le Creuset pot for the wedding. That thing is non stick. Baked on cheesy tomato crap? Just wipes off. Never heard anyone mention this, I thought these pots were just overpriced but they are legit.


----------



## RPhillips

Le Creuset is the shizzzz. A bit rich for my blood, but I do have a Chanel, which is similar and I love it. Also, All-Clad stainless stuff is about as good as it gets, you just have to learn how to cook on different pans. SS works really good when you learn how to use it.


----------



## lateralus819

Just talking to my wife about all the xmas projects i have to make.

I have to finish her book shelf, which is 80% completed.

Two small jewelry boxes, a full size wooden plane propeller clock, a rubberband gatling gun and a wooden growler carrier.

Don't know if i can pull it off!

Anyone ever do multiple projects at once?


----------



## jmartel

Lat, I've got 3 boxes I'm working on simultaneously right now.

http://lumberjocks.com/jmartel/blog/series/7595

And, on top of that, I might add another marquetry wall hanging to that list. All need done in a month.


----------



## Pezking7p

Would like to get a blanket chest done between thanksgiving and Christmas, but that's not likely.


----------



## Tim457

Happy veterans day to any of you that are vets.

Todd, holy crap, they stuck a tube down her nose and put her in arm restraints just to figure out why she's ornery? That sounds like a sure fire way to bring out the hulk in anyone. What's it supposed to look for?

I have an awfully ornery one, finally when she was old enough to go see a psychologist that was actually pretty helpful. Before that we just thought we were bad parents.


----------



## jmartel

Flattening veneer tonight. Exciting stuff. It's like watching paint dry, except with wood.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, yeah. They're monitoring her PH levels. She's on reflux meds, but they think it might not be working. The tube was hooked to a machine that was looking for anomalies during different activities (setting, sleeping, sitting, laying, etc). If they don't come back with anything fixable we're going to resign on looking for something and just grin and bare it.


----------



## walden

Mos wears pants?!?


----------



## ToddJB

Only when you're not around.


----------



## walden

Figures…there are only so many things you can unsee…that's not one of them.


----------



## jmartel

I figured him to be a utilikilt kind of guy. Sadly, it's not uncommon to see said utilikilt wearers in Seattle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Turns out Demo is blessed with simian creases.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - we went through the whole reflux thing with babystef from about 4-6 months. Went through all the different meds until we got to baby zantac ( i think) and switched to alimentum formula. If i can be of any help or advice just holler. Ive still got a case of that powdered gold if you need it. We ended up getting our insurance to cover it. $30 a pound that ish gets pricy. Did they run that barium into the little one?

Edit - off to google tonys suggestion.

Double edit - lawl.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Stef, they did the barium test on her a few months back. That's when they figured out it was reflux and put her on meds (Prilosec, I believe), and that made things better, but it's still pretty miserable. We haven't done formula yet, and Docs say that she doesn't have any allergies so they suggest we stick with breastfeeding… so yeah… hopefully we'll hear back on the results in a couple of days.


----------



## walden

Good luck Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't wear pants directly by choice…

Once it snows I prefer to wear my hiking boots, and they look silly with shorts, unless you're actually hiking… so pants it is


----------



## 7Footer

Sorry to hear about the little one Todd… The barium test sucks as an adult, I bet it's even worse having a child do it… I had the barium test and a bunch of other crap done a couple years ago for a reflux issue, no bueno. That pic just breaks my heart though, best wishes bud.

Tony, yeah the house is bearable now. The pooch still has a hint of skunk on her snout, but it's not emanating like before….

simian crease, lawl.


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone had any issues with tapcons snapping off on you? I drilled 4 holes last night to attach some boxes to the wall and broke 4 consecutive tapcons. Im using the supplied 5/32" bit, reaming out the dust pretty good, and drilling deeper than the screw. It sucked all the motivation out of me and made me wanna smash some isht.


----------



## Pezking7p

Simian crease, is this the proverbial "sex lines?"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just further evidence of his Down's, Pez.

That sucks Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

I've not had that, Stef. I've had them strip the hole, but not break off. Does your drill have a torque setting that you can dial it back?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got the torque setting dialed all the way back to 1 on the Dewalt, on the slowest speed to boot. I must have snapped 10-12 in total.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A bad batch of them perhaps?


----------



## JayT

Stupid question, stef, but you are making sure the hammer function on the drill is off, right?

I was helping a customer in one of our stores that was complaining about tapcons breaking. We went through all the possibilities I could think of and then he mentioned something about the hammer drill. I asked if he was using the hammer function and the answer was something like "Of course, it going into concrete." as if I was an idiot for thinking he shouldn't do that. I explained that he needed to turn off the hammer function, but he just couldn't understand why-I don't know if he ever got his tapcons installed.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Anyone had any issues with tapcons snapping off on you? I drilled 4 holes last night to attach some boxes to the wall and broke 4 consecutive tapcons. Im using the supplied 5/32" bit, reaming out the dust pretty good, and drilling deeper than the screw. It sucked all the motivation out of me and made me wanna smash some isht.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sorry, thought you said tampons. I had a concrete subfloor that I was applying a 3/4" layer of plywood to, and the ET&F nails would not hold. Ended up using tapcons and had quite a few break off. Ultra hard concrete. I assume you are just drilling into block wall though, so you should not have a problem. As T said, make sure the hammer is turned off (not me stupid).


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed its off when im driving them JayT, actually I don't think that drill even has a hammer function. Im thinkin its a bad batch as well Tony. Maybe ill gather up all the broken heads and shoot them to home depot after im done with the rest of the box.

Edit - Paul - going into poured concrete foundation wall. At first I thought I had hit bar or big aggregate but I would play the lottery if every time one broke I was hitting bar.


----------



## JayT

I've had problems in well aged, high psi concrete before (former air base with gov't spec concrete). Remedied by purchasing a standard hammer drill bit instead of the one supplied with the tapcons. The other bit was just enough larger to reduce the torque, while still allowing the tapcon to grab.

Wouldn't think your wall would have that issue, however. Head scratcher.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, I don't get it. Ive got about 20 more holes to drill but ill just plug away at my own snails pace but damn it pisses me off when they break and stay embedded in the hole I just painstakingly just drilled.


----------



## john2005

I may be "goin cross the grain" here, especially with what's been said, but I use my impact driver, not the hammer they work different. I have broke em with the drill and I have broke em trying to do it by hand but have yet to do it with the impact. If it starts to slow, back up and try again. I have become very partial to the impact driver. It's a hard tool to beat in a lot of areas.


----------



## chrisstef

Not a bad thought John. Ill grab an impact here from work and see what happens.

If you haven't seen it yet there's 2 window washers hanging from broken swing staging on the 69th floor of the new trade center in NYC. I just showed one of the demo guys as he came in to talk … "Hope hes got a full pack of smokes", he says. Funny bastard.


----------



## JayT

> I may be "goin cross the grain" here, especially with what s been said, but I use my impact driver, not the hammer they work different. I have broke em with the drill and I have broke em trying to do it by hand but have yet to do it with the impact. If it starts to slow, back up and try again. I have become very partial to the impact driver. It s a hard tool to beat in a lot of areas.
> 
> - john2005


No reason it wouldn't work. Interesting that you've never broke one with the impact driver. I use my impact driver for all fastening applications now, never the drill. Just haven't done tapcons since getting my impact.


----------



## jmartel

Hah. On FB Yellowstone National Park was claiming that the forecast was for -100F and -250F with windchill. Me thinks that they were using a 0 as a degree sign as a mistake. Somehow I don't think that the park will be getting halfway to absolute zero overnight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Settle down Jmart.


----------



## walden

Hahaha! It's going to be ok Jmart.

Hovering at zero here, or 00F by Yellowstone standards…


----------



## racerglen

Just broke freezing here and then burp, back under again..Nothing compared to Jellystone National..hmm, wonder how Yogi and the crew are doing ;-)


----------



## summerfi

I don't know. I don't live that far from YNP, and judging by how it feels outside they could be right. Actually it was 4 degrees this morning, and we're now in the midst of a heat wave…all the way up to 15.


----------



## widdle

hey, regarding those tapcons..it's best to buy a few bits for your hammer drill.Also grab a few of the drivers..Do some tests on something as the bits dont all drill equally ?


















..Both Bosch and hilti make sleeves that fit over the bit and than drive the screw in hammer mode..They work good..if you cnt get it to go, try a hole a dowel and a screw


----------



## JayT

Well, heck, we're all the way up to 26. Balmy weather like that, I'm gonna go get a tan.

The only excitement today was the earthquake that shook the building just a bit about an hour and a half ago. First time for me that there's been one strong enough to feel-a 4.8 magnitude centered about two hours south of here.


----------



## widdle

Or just fir out your walls soo you dont fight concrete for the next twenty years..


----------



## john2005

> No reason it wouldn t work. Interesting that you ve never broke one with the impact driver. I use my impact driver for all fastening applications now, never the drill. Just haven t done tapcons since getting my impact.
> 
> - JayT


I'm just that much of a bad-a$$ I guess…


----------



## ToddJB

> Or just fir out your walls soo you dont fight concrete for the next twenty years..
> 
> - widdle


Or just fur out your walls


----------



## chrisstef

Noted on all accounts widdle. Ive tried 3 different drill bits with the same results. I know im going to regret not furring out the walls. Maybe if i had a framer buddy with all the gear things would have been different. Ill probably resort to hilti shots for cleating the walls in the future.


----------



## racerglen

mmmm, HILTI…BANG !
Nuther option is the red head, blows a threaded insert into the ce ment,. had that done on stairwell fastners for the basement stairwell..just thread a bolt into them n' done..


----------



## widdle

Hilti shots aren't a sure thing either unfortunatly, if your company has the little hilti hammer drill, pick up the sleeve and you will improve your odds.. looks like this >


----------



## RPhillips

Japanese Files

anyone have any xp with these files? Need something for rough shaping and such---> saw handles


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stefaroni- During my time as a sparky we always used these plastic anchors:









That is for mounting smaller conduit and boxes….they seem to be plenty strong(use of the correct size bit is important). Of course you wouldn't use them for heavy light fixtures or shelving for shop stereos


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Japanese Files
> 
> anyone have any xp with these files? Need something for rough shaping and such---> saw handles
> 
> - RPhillips


It's annoying how every Lee Valley link redirects during their free shipping times.


----------



## RPhillips

Japanese Milled-Tooth Files - link works for me… hmmmmm


----------



## RPhillips

> Stefaroni- During my time as a sparky we always used these plastic anchors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is for mounting smaller conduit and boxes….they seem to be plenty strong(use of the correct size bit is important). Of course you wouldn t use them for heavy light fixtures or shelving for shop stereos
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


lol former Sparky here too


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, that's what did before I hired out with the railroad Rob. No regrets

There's been a couple folks who have posted LV links lately, but on some other browswers it just redirects to the big "free shipping" add. Kinda annoying.

I stopped by the Woodsmith store after delivering the pantry cabinet I built. They had exotics on sale…..spent a chunk of my fun money.


----------



## walden

Nice Red! Looks good!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks man. Notice the gallon of anchor seal. I gotta start millin some of my own blanks. When a guy gets a lathe, he starts looking at firewood differently;-)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice haul Red!!!

Stuck in a hotel room in Knoxville tonight…with sucky internet.


----------



## jmartel

Red, go sign up here.

http://woodbarter.com/forums/wood-for-sale.7/

Say goodbye to the rest of your fun money.

That site sells mostly turning blanks of some pretty awesome wood. A lot of whatever will fit in a flat rate box for $30-40.


----------



## jmartel

Also, I go the bike running again tonight. Still have to do some adjustments, change the oil, change the brake fluid, add coolant, etc but it will be done soon. Then onto woodworking again for a while.

Got all the walnut burl flattened pretty nicely last night as well. Should make it much easier to glue up when it comes time to do so.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That site does look pretty good Jmart. They must have to verify I'm not a spammer because I can't post or even click on pics yet.


----------



## chrisstef

I had better luck last night with the tapcons. I ended up just drilling them as deep as I could and didn't snap any. Maybe I was bottoming them out, who knows.

One vertical leg and a couple of random boxes left.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! 

Dig that shot too.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, that site looks awesome. I signed up, awaiting admin approval. Thanks

Alright, Demo! When's your free labor scheduled to come over?


----------



## chrisstef

Ill probably give sparky a call this weekend to make sure ive got everything the way he wants it and go from there. I still need to grab all the thhn wire I need but with any luck (and money) I should be live by turkey day.

Im just not sure how he would like to wire everything from the panel to the junction boxes. He had suggested that I run 4 wires inside the conduit just in case I ever wanted to go to 220v at any of the receptacles. That left me a little befuddled. In my infinite wisdom I figured on running romex from the panel to the junction box and switching to thhn once inside the conduit but I would be short a wire if I ran the 12/2 romex I have on hand.

Im thinking I may need him over for one more consultation before wiring commences. Thinking about it, I really might need to pipe conduit all the way over to the panel so I can run all thhn wire, and that may prove to be a royal pain in the ballsagna and look awfully sloppy. Either that or ill have to spring for some 12/3 romex and take it in the shorts on the spare 200' of 12/2 that I bought. Or I get no option of having 220v at the outlets.


----------



## jmartel

> That site does look pretty good Jmart. They must have to verify I m not a spammer because I can t post or even click on pics yet.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead





> Jmart, that site looks awesome. I signed up, awaiting admin approval. Thanks
> 
> Alright, Demo! When s your free labor scheduled to come over?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yeah, there's lots of good stuff. I've been a member there for a while, but never posted. I haven't bought anything yet. Some people from another woodworking forum started it, and now the old one is basically dying slowly (Woodworkingtalk).

Most of it is smaller stuff, but some is big enough to be resawed and used for boxes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, no reason to scrap the 12/2 at all…..










Your wire is protected by pipe. Just buy a roll of red #12 to shove in the pipe right along with your 12/2. Gives you the same amount conductors. Nevermind the romex sheathing. Make sense?


----------



## summerfi

Yikes, 4 below and dropping here. Nice and sunny though. Heading out to the shop to make a saw handle.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear what youre sayin red but we weren't planning on running the romex in the conduit as it would be pretty tough to pull but using thhn instead. I would use the romex to run from the panel to the 2 j-boxes and then thhn once inside conduit.

Like a dis:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I see. I will say that I've shoved romex through conduit a lot…with no probs. It only get testy when you try to add wires later.

If you can return the 12/2 you can just make two runs of 12/2…..if you have enough length. My jointer runs off 12/2. I just turned the white(neutral) into another hot. Which is code as long as you mark it.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig it Red. One way or another were gonna get this isht done. I need my gear running again.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Of course I meant "can't return" I'm sure if your sparky's worth his salt, he'll find a way to run it efficiently. As you can see, there's more than one way to get the juice.

Received the new threaded locking clamps for my lathe. Got the ones from Woodcox link, and they work great.


----------



## August

> I had better luck last night with the tapcons. I ended up just drilling them as deep as I could and didn t snap any. Maybe I was bottoming them out, who knows.
> 
> One vertical leg and a couple of random boxes left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


nice pic men what camera did ya use?


----------



## chrisstef

August - thanks, nothing special just my iphone in pano mode. Maybe ill bust out the good camera one of these days when the shops all tuned up and ready to go.

Red - yea I been thinking about it and ive got a couple homeruns that I need to wire so worse case scenario ill use the romex for a couple of dedicated circuits. I aint about to waste $50 in romex


----------



## ToddJB

I use my excess romex by stripping it down to the copper and using the wire to make 1:24 scale Broadway ballet and opera sets.


----------



## chrisstef

Id hate to hear what you come up with by using tin foil scraps.


----------



## ToddJB

I reserve tin foil to recreate my favorite teletubby episodes.


----------



## chrisstef

Slow day on the webz. Dinner at the in laws and then hopefully I can polish off the last leg of conduit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bankers have a lot of spare time it seems.

It is Thursday Demo, always slow in here on the Thursdays…. I blame Jmart and his veneers.


----------



## chrisstef

Stupid Thursdays and stupid veneers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

True, true. Looking forward to the banker's dioramas though, so there is that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why is this picture so disturbing?


----------



## JayT

^ Because you know Demo was the model.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Been a little busy lately. Need to get this project finished. Almost there!










Patterns are 15ft diameter.


----------



## ToddJB

Because your an adult man with hair on your knees?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tony - looks like mans feet in womens socks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Because your an adult man with hair on your knees?
> - ToddJB


 - I am not supposed to have hair on my knees? So, I am doing it wrong?


----------



## chrisstef

Its the lack of the gold toe that gets me. Bad footwear is the downfall of society according to Pop Stef. If your feet hurt you cannot possibly be productive in a work environment. If you cant be productive, you suck and are draining the productivity out of others picking up your slack ass ways. Eff some bad socks.

JayT - no way id go up on one toe like that. That's feminine and ive got hair on my feet. Especially the big toe. Serious toe fro.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks expensive Paul. Nice, but expensive.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You sure do some fun looking jobs Paul.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, but the casino has to find ways to spend money.


----------



## Hammerthumb

We have the perimeter installed and are working on areas north and south of the patterns. I'll have the guys take an updated picture tonight. By the way, this is at the connection between the Palazzo and Venetian casinos at the Grand Canal Shops. Picture is taken off a balcony we just finished.


----------



## jmartel

> I blame Jmart and his veneers.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's usually my fault.


----------



## ToddJB

> Because your an adult man with hair on your knees?
> - ToddJB - I am not supposed to have hair on my knees? So, I am doing it wrong?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


without. WITHOUT! Dang it. Joke ruined.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too late.


----------



## ToddJB

ha. well at least something productive happened here today.


----------



## ToddJB

Paul that tile work is awesome. Do you cut the curves on site or are the ordered that way?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd, I have a waterjet fabricator that I contracted the work out to. Some of the pieces are quite large and require 4 men to install. Bad part was that the approved material for the green bands (6" width) did not fly with the designer after we had them installed. I had to appropriate some new material that I had her sign off prior to recutting. The advantage was that we just reused the CAD files to recut, so the pieces fit perfect upon re-install.


----------



## Mosquito

no hair on my knees? hmmm, crap


----------



## walden

So I have been slowly been retoothing the hand saw with my new LV saw file gauge. I got to about 3/4 done and realized I set the rake the wrong way so the teeth slant in the opposite direction! (Toward the back instead of the front.) User error with the new gauge. Does anyone know if I can just file the teeth down a bit and start filing the correct rake in there, or do I have to start over completely?


----------



## ToddJB

I think TerryR just did the same thing discussed in the saw forum. I don't know what result came of it.


----------



## chrisstef

I dont see a reason why you cant just start filing with a different rake angle walden. The first stroke is gonna be tough and noisy though. A good idea might be to refile the rake in two passes. Say youre at 5 degrees positive rake now, make a pass through all the teeth at 0 degrees for 2 strokes per and then start back over again at negative 5 degrees.


----------



## jmartel

Walden,

Just use it as a Japanese pull saw. Problem solved.


----------



## chrisstef

Walden - pondering it further youll need to joint the teeth down a decent bit before you start filing again.


----------



## lateralus819

Was bored and googled Sauer and Steiner on youtube.

Great speech with Konrad. Worth a look I think.


----------



## walden

Thanks guys.

Demo: That's what I was thinking. What I did so far was set the correct rake and go back over the teeth until they made points. This got me about half way to my goal. My plan now is to joint the teeth down enough to where I can go back and finish each tooth. It may not have pretty gullets, but it should work.

PS - I have put a mark on my LV gauge so I don't make that mistake again!


----------



## john2005

If you don't follow the saw thread, you should Walden. Some pretty knowledgable folks there.


----------



## johnstoneb

Just to let Bob summerfi know what he missed. This was yesterday afternoon about 3:00










This is this morning.










About 6 in and still coming down supposed to turn to rain later so ought to be a mess.


----------



## summerfi

I don't think I missed it John. It's supposed to be heading this way. May go a bit south of me, but it sure looks like snow outside right now. We have a warm 12 degrees this morning.


----------



## RPhillips

^^ Keep that white stuff away from Indy… please 

Actually, we had some flurries yesterday… no accum thou


----------



## theoldfart

The truck is back, yea wahoo yippee!!!!!!!!!

On the road again tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

My goal this weekend is to knock out a proper Router table. Likely without drawers, but I need one for the boxes I'm making, so I might as well go for broke. It's either that or it's make the top, clamp it to the tablesaw or workbench, and clamp a board for a fence to use temporarily. I have just about everything already for the table, minus a power switch and maybe a couple drawer slides.

EDIT: Good deal, OF. Where you heading next?


----------



## chrisstef

Had a dusting of snow here in CT as well.

Right on OF. Get that yota back on the road again.

Friday beyotch.


----------



## walden

Finally warming up here a bit. Was 20 this morning going up to 40 today and sunny. More snow tomorrow though.

Bob: What do you think about my saw problem? My thought is to only file off as much as I need to keep going, but not sure. This project is standing between me and getting busy on my first woodworking project of the season.

OF: Congrats!! It might be worth waxing that frame once a year to help the cause!


----------



## 7Footer

OF is back up n runnin', good deal….

Funk yeah it's Friday…. Only been 2 weeks since we started on our basement and I'm already sick of it, I hate coming straight home from work and going right to work on the basement, while the shop is sitting there calling my name… Making some progress though, got a 4"x12"x10' load beam settled in last night, that was fun, things are starting to take shape now.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - are you having to redo any mechanical, electrical, or plumbing, or is it just structural stuff?


----------



## chrisstef

Don't worry 7, as soon as you get this house all fixed up itll be time to sell it and do it all over again.

Finished up the conduit last night and got the green light from sparky. She's ready for wire. All ive got to do is place a couple of boxes in the ceiling for the dedicated circuits for the DC and TS and we're good to go baby!

Im a little leery on the layout of these boxes so I may just leave a bit of coil up there in case I need to move things around a touch.


----------



## ToddJB

Your TS will plug into the ceiling? Might be hard to keep the cord from obscuring cutting material, unless it's pretty far away.


----------



## summerfi

> Bob: What do you think about my saw problem? My thought is to only file off as much as I need to keep going, but not sure. This project is standing between me and getting busy on my first woodworking project of the season.
> - walden


It would be easier to know with a picture, but from what you've described I would agree with the other commenters. Joint about 1/3 of the teeth off and start again with correct rake. If you were closer I could retooth it for you in a couple minutes.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Todd, that's what im worried about but its going to be in the middle of the space and im not sure where else to put the outlet. I don't really want a tripping hazard if I put it on the wall either. Ive got about a 15' cord on it now so I do have flexibility as to where I put the outlet.


----------



## SASmith

My ts plugs into the ceiling.
I clamp the cord out of the way if I need to.









Works for me and one less trip hazard.


----------



## ToddJB

Unless you take your cord straight up, it's going to be on the floor. I think I'd rather have it on the wall. If you're worried about tripping over it get one of these:










Or you could just unplug it and coil it up after using it - lazy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OF, that is great news!

Some accum on cars this am / last night. Shop heater is up and running, life is good. I love the change of seasons.


----------



## summerfi

My TS and jointer cords have been on the floor forever and I've never tripped over them. What is a bit of a pain though is trying to sweep around them.


----------



## jmartel

+1 to Todd's suggestion. You can even make it pretty easily and quickly out of some scrap. 2 low bevels and a channel in the middle for the cable to run through. That's what they do in the shipyards I go through. Larger scale, though, so the cherry pickers don't run over air lines.


----------



## chrisstef

Its probably one of those things that until you get all your machines placed and running you're never gonna know where the right spot to plug them in will be. Im attempting to keep work flow in mind but until I actually work on something, its a giant guess.

Todd - its all a little bit aesthetical for me now that ive got the conduit up on the walls. Inserting a random plug in between/over/under it all will drive me nuts.


----------



## ToddJB

I find this to be awesome:


----------



## summerfi

That baby hasn't been used in awhile. Kind of reminds me of this.


----------



## walden

Thanks Bob! If you were closer, I'd pay you to do this in a heart beat. I don't mind sharpening and doing minor shaping, but I hate retoothing.

Cool tree pics!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff OF, may that toyota run another years on the new frame.

Lat- I enjoyed that Sauer video. Good stuff.

I hit up my fav lumber guy for turning stock today…..never really looked at his shorts/blanks. 









Check out that 6×6 chunk of kiln dried walnut. Wooo-hooo. Tough to come by. I'm stoked.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Todd, not really any mechanical, but a lot of electrical and a decent amount of plumbing…. I've got a contractor friend who does all of my electrical and plumbing, and he lets me work with him, it's fuggin amazing what I've learned from him, he's retiring next year too so I'm trying to soak in as much as possible, I worked with him on my kitchen and bathroom remodel… But he helps me with the plan of attack for new walls, structural concerns, etc… It's pretty cool because he only charges me $27/hr. and he's a legit master contractor, really easy to work with too. Anywho, yeah we're building a small room to contain our boiler, walling off our laundry room, and opening up the wall in between the little hallway to my shop an open space at the bottom of the stairs…. I think it's going to be a huge selling point because when the basement gets done it's basically one step from becoming it's own separate living quarters, it even has it's own entrance. All it will need is a sink and appliances, and we'll leave an access point for water in case the next owner wants to turn it into an apartment.

The biggest part of it is how screwy our electrical in the house is, it sucks, there are three rooms controlled off of one circuit in the basement, it's no wonder my shop is so touchy with machinery. I'm already sad and not looking forward to moving the shop up to the garage though, it's the beginning of the end of the basement shop….. The wife did offer me to have the smaller room in the basement (not nearly big enough to house all my stuff), and the garage, I just REALLY don't want half of my equipment upstairs and the other half in the basement, seems like it'll be a huge pain. But the garage is super hot in the summer and super cold in the winter, so idk what to do.

The post drill tree, yes awesome, would be cooler if it worked though!

Can't wait to see that shop come together Stef-er-oni. It seems like no matter what, if I have a cord or something hanging from the ceiling, somehow it always manages to get in my way.

jmart sleeps with veneer under his pillow.


----------



## jmartel

> jmart sleeps with veneer under his pillow.
> 
> - 7Footer


Can't do that. It will wrinkle it and crack it.


----------



## ToddJB

> jmart sleeps with veneer under his pillow.
> 
> - 7Footer


So that's how you get a veneereal disease


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Red, that's awesome man.


----------



## john2005

BRK=addict. Not that I frown upon such an addiction, just making an observation.

When I laid out my electrical, I put 3 boxes in the ceiling. They have become my favs. Especially for routing/sanding. Just plug and go anywhere. No extension cords. TS (same model as Demos) I extended the cord on to about 25ft using larger gauge wire. That way I can use it anywhere too, but I have that cord on the ground. Just keep the extra coiled on a hook on the back of the machine. Works good


----------



## chrisstef

Red - you wood whore.

I lol'ed at veneerial disease. JMart's got the cedar beaver. Stinks and it makes you itchy.


----------



## Pezking7p

I must say that most hand tools require an extension cord in my shop. Sucks perty bad.

I will say that after having wired my kitchen (finally successful after accidentally trying to power a lighting run off of a switch leg from another light!), wiring from scratch is way easier than redoing it. In retrospect I should have run all new to the kitchen rather than save the two weird light circuits.

Brutal work week and thank god it's Friday. Drywall and paint this weekend. Brother in law shows up on Tuesday and then I'm on vacation. Boo yah.


----------



## ToddJB

> I will say that after having wired my kitchen (finally successful after accidentally trying to power a lighting run off of a switch leg from another light!), wiring from scratch is way easier than redoing it. In retrospect I should have run all new to the kitchen rather than save the two weird light circuits.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Amen. I tried to use some existing electrical when I did some work into my kitchen. HUGE cluster. I really wish I would have taken pictures. There were 2 lights in the ceiling - and 6 junction boxes with about 12 wires running back and forth between them. I seriously haven't the faintest as to what was going on up there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dang, Red, that s awesome man.
> 
> - ToddJB


hehehe. I think I'll gonna have to do a review on Pauls Hardwood's or something and get him some more business. He didn't want the headache before….but now I think he realizes he's got a lot of stock to move….and he's not getting any younger. Part of me hates to see a bunch of other guys goin after his stash, but there's so much there he can't get to if he doesn't sell the stuff that's already been though the kiln.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I get that. I've heard of sawyers you give their (likable) regulars a call when they have some good stuff and hold it back for them. Maybe he'd be appreciative enough over the business to work something like that out with you.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you guys ever converted new construction can lights to say pendants or a ceiling hung fixture? Wifey went out and bought some pendants to hang above the kitchen island but once I took out the existing bulb I realized that there isnt a box mounted above the ceiling to hang the new fixture from. Ive been poking around online and it seems like theres a converter kit at the depot but its a bit suspect IMO.


----------



## ToddJB

Gotta link?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Amen. I tried to use some existing electrical when I did some work into my kitchen. HUGE cluster. I really wish I would have taken pictures. There were 2 lights in the ceiling - and 6 junction boxes with about 12 wires running back and forth between them. I seriously haven t the faintest as to what was going on up there.
> 
> - ToddJB


The circuit I left had 4 wires in one wire nut inside a light fixture…it fed other rooms so I decided to leave it. I should have just put the other wires in a junction box with a new run from the breaker, then ran another circuit for the light. hindsight is 20/20.

It was a pretty good afternoon until about 15 minutes ago. People were talking about losing children (sad), then our PA system comes on with our code for calling a first responder. Guy was panicked. Roll fell on someone and crushed their leg. Makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Airframer

Happy Friday Beeeyotches!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Any of you guys ever converted new construction can lights to say pendants or a ceiling hung fixture? Wifey went out and bought some pendants to hang above the kitchen island but once I took out the existing bulb I realized that there isnt a box mounted above the ceiling to hang the new fixture from. Ive been poking around online and it seems like theres a converter kit at the depot but its a bit suspect IMO.
> 
> - chrisstef


The conversion kits just screw into the bulb and dangle down below. They have a cover plate. This seems like a really easy way to go as long as you like the options available.

Otherwise…this can be tricky because I think most can lights have a junction box that is attached to the light but off to the side. If you're lucky enough to have enough free cable, you could put in a round light box (and old work box) and run the existing wire into the light. If you're not that lucky, your options start to get less desirable.

If this is in a ceiling between floors, you're probably limited to either running a new cable or moving the light close enough to the wire that the wire reaches the light.

If this is in a ceiling with an attic above, you can add a junction box and run a short length of wire from the junction box to the new light.


----------



## ToddJB

^^ That looks like no fun, guy


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, I think your looking for a remodel fan box. 
http://www.amazon.com/Pass-Seymour-22200-25-Cubic-Inch-Electrical/dp/B0000DG9BG

The good ones can be inserted through the light hole and tightened (expanded) with a nut in the box.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










These will support any light or fixture. Borgs have them.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

That may work if ive got enough slack in the wire rojo but like pez said the box kicks off to the right of the actual opening.

Can converter is the brand the depot sells.


----------



## RPhillips

Rojo has more board feet of turning blanks than my entire wood pile.

...well I have less than 8 BF of wood in my garage… but still.


----------



## johnstoneb

Stef
My tablesaw plugs into the ceiling. The cord comes off the right hand end of the fence rails It is far enough over that I can cut up to 4 ft of plywood to the right of the blade without it interfering.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That may work if ive got enough slack in the wire rojo but like pez said the box kicks off to the right of the actual opening.
> 
> Can converter is the brand the depot sells.
> 
> - chrisstef


With the type I posted, the box doesn't have to be centered on the bar. It can slide all the way against either joist. I've replaced several nail-on plastic boxes with those….so they could support a fan.


----------



## Airframer

New toy in the shop tonight… This has been needed BADLY!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Those machines are evil…..but darn handy when you need one.


----------



## Airframer

Yep, I am going to be doing a lot of sanding/shaping of aluminum for the boys Christmas tool kit so I figured I should just go ahead and dive into it. I had been putting it off for months trying to convince myself it wasn't really needed.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Rojo has more board feet of turning blanks than my entire wood pile.
> 
> ...well I have less than 8 BF of wood in my garage… but still.
> 
> - RPhillips


This reminds me that I need a cheap, fast solution for a lumber rack.

Eric, you sound like me when I buy tools. I always talk myself out of a purchase 4-5 times before I pull the trigger.


----------



## August

> I find this to be awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Damn
Me too finds things but no pic 
To show
Exetp this my two girls 









They were messing with me


----------



## jmartel

> This reminds me that I need a cheap, fast solution for a lumber rack.
> 
> - Pezking7p


To buy:

http://www.rockler.com/adjustable-lumber-storage-rack

To build out of scrap/Construction lumber:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/107840


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Rojo has more board feet of turning blanks than my entire wood pile.
> 
> ...well I have less than 8 BF of wood in my garage… but still.
> 
> - RPhillips
> 
> This reminds me that I need a cheap, fast solution for a lumber rack.
> 
> Eric, you sound like me when I buy tools. I always talk myself out of a purchase 4-5 times before I pull the trigger.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Pez. I'm sure you've seen my lumber rack. Anyway, in the spring I intend to do a quicker version in my shed. Imagine this wood is 2×4s:









Since the studs are exposed, I guy could cut spacer blocks, like the ones resting on top in the pic, and nail them to the side of the studs. The spacer would be the support for 2×4 arms coming out. Same mechanics as my lumber rack. Make sense?


----------



## August

Pez what state are you at?
I have lots of metal angle?


----------



## jmartel

Finally grabbed a photo of one of the projects I'm working on actually being in the water. Too bad they are currently about a year behind schedule. Who knows if it's going to get worse or not. Boat #2 currently stands at a year and a half behind schedule.










This is the ass end, FYI.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, this is the route I went. 2×4 black pipe and alota holes. Easy to adjust.










Edit: pics from the webz, not mine


----------



## August

Can anyone help me.
What kind of wood is this?
It has a smell during planing
And very heavy 


















The end grain is very tight


----------



## ShaneA

Just a guess, and only a guess…elm.


----------



## August

Men I wish it is or I hope your right!!!
I have 4 piecs 12 feet long 4×6
And men it is heavy.
And did a quick research after ready what you said,
Seems like you can't harvest them?


> Or buy them


? Beside someone having it??
Anyway here I took a picture screen looks same to me on the endgrain??








Is elm worthy to be use as a bench top?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad youbar mobile again Kev.

Good to hear Demo.

Congrats Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## RPhillips

gorgeous pics…


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, thanks. The pics look, well I guess you could say picturesque  I assume the coast around San Diego maybe?

We'll be going through Bakersfield on Sunday night on our way to Phoenix.


----------



## woodcox

Maybe western red cedar Augie? Is it hardwood? Cedar is very soft and marks easily with a fingernail. Pungent sweet smell, maybe heavy cuz it's full of water? I drilled a fast hole through a cedar 4×4 and water splashed out. 
I've never seen elm out of a tree so IDK.

Interesting erosion in the sand Tony. Nice views there.


----------



## summerfi

August your wood looks like hickory to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I thought hickory, too.

Awesome pics, Tony. Great to see there's natural shoreline still there!


----------



## August

Thanks Woodcox 
It's hard and doing the finger nail thing men damn near bent it no mark?

Thanks bob 
Thanks smit

I don't have any clue 
To be fair and honest this my reall first time being infrint if wood and working it 
So far I ran into 
Red oak 
White oak 
Hard maple 
And mahogany and even that has some variation

Thanks all 
I'm thinking about using those for me wall bench project


----------



## JayT

I was thinking hickory, as well. End grain doesn't look to have the distinctive wavy bands of elm.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I always think wood identification is always tough with just pics. I also go by feel, weight, and smell.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jfly is a dill-hole

Double posted a pic up there, here's the missing one:


----------



## 7Footer

Bootyful pics Tony

Man I totally forgot that this weekend is that woodworking show here in pdx… might have to dip down there for a couple hours. ...

+100 about jfly, douche nozzle.


----------



## RPhillips

Easy guys, JFly is my hero…

NOT! F'N spammers….


----------



## August

A little tool gloat


----------



## lateralus819

Nice stuff August.

Did it come with the Anti-Bend grease?


----------



## chrisstef

Hold me ..


----------



## August

Haha lat haha

Your a funny man

Chris ain't she beautiful wife is gonna have a problem tonight LOL


----------



## RPhillips

Nice saw…

<--Hopes to have one … one day


----------



## ToddJB

She's a looker, Auggie.


----------



## August

Damn I forgot to fix my exhaust of dust collector covers the damn back yard


----------



## jmartel

Figured I'd toss up an updated view of the shop. Haven't put one up that you can actually see everything in a bit.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 on the hard to identify in picture only. It doesn't look like any elm I have worked with, but elm does smell kinda sharp and bitter. The red elm I'm familiar with is going extinct because of a disease that has all but wiped the tree out. It is a tough, stringy wood with pretty open grain and is confused with oak by amateurs. It has a distinctive tiny wavy pattern in the planked secondary grain. I've never noticed wavy end grain, but probably because I wasn't paying attention. It is not particularly heavy or dense. But like any species, there are many types with wildly different characteristics. Bottom line? IDK.
DanK


----------



## summerfi

August you must have been sanding holly to make all that white dust.


----------



## ToddJB

Shops looks good, J. How's the bike coming?


----------



## jmartel

Nearly finished. Need to fix one of the side plastics (broken tabs), and change the oil. After that it should be back on the road.


----------



## Pezking7p

Crickets in here today.

Tony the pics look sweet. Makes me miss hiking and California. Used to go hiking up in the mountains by Malibu/thousnd oaks.

OF are you on the road again? Miss work yet?

Got all the drywall hung, including the strange patch job I had to do in order to match 1/4" plywood mounted on top of 3/4" pine siding. Had two two corners left to do when I ran out of joint compound. Now at dinner, then lowes for more joint compound.

Ended up spending the whole day yesterday with friends, so I didn't get much done but it keeps mrs pez happy so it's worth it.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up a pack at REI today for doing some backpacking next year. 20% off sale certainly helps. I'm hoping to do at least a 3 day trip when we're in Glacier NP next year.

We'll get one for the wife in the spring next time they have a 20% off sale and the dividends come in.


----------



## Pezking7p

Pack pic?


----------



## RPhillips

Got the finish on the bench this morning. Had to run the heater for a while to get the garage up to temp so I could apply the finish.

...Now to figure out where to put the dog holes.

oh and BTW, the white stuff is coming down here pretty. looks like we'll have about 3" by morning.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, miss WHAT? 

On the road tomorrow am, 29 Palms.

Stopped into Patagonia's outlet in Reno on Friday. 40% off outlet prices.Sue got a down jacket priced at $650 for $150!


----------



## bhog

Been busy as hell lately. Got some shop time in last weekend and early this week working on an open cabinet with adjustable shelves. 









7 takes a thumb+ during felatio and always begs for more. Tony told me cause- he be gimpin.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice saw Auggie. Looks like everyone has been busy. I foubd out today that, while black walnut makes a great looking mallet, it is too soft to chop mortices with. When it broke lead shot went every damn where.


----------



## jmartel

> Pack pic?
> 
> - Pezking7p


http://www.rei.com/product/876567/deuter-act-lite-65-10-pack-mens

This one fit the best out of all of them. I wanted a 50-60L bag for up to 3 days/nights. Tried this one on since it was slightly bigger, and it worked out. I liked it better than the Osprey 60L that was about $50 more.

Plus, bigger is better since I know I'm going to end up carrying some of my wife's crap too.

Threw my sleeping bag and cot inside, and the tent on the back. I think I need to shorten my tent poles.


----------



## walden

Jmart - I got a pack as well for next season. That was a great sale. Fully loaded with my gear, water and food it weighs 21 pounds. Not bad.


----------



## Pezking7p

Or take the poles out and strap them to the sides.

OF, Grand Canyon, Carlsbad caverns, Nashville, Orlando, DC?


----------



## jmartel

> Or take the poles out and strap them to the sides.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Yeah, the pack she is going to get in the spring when they do the next 20% off sale + dividends has areas to strap tent poles to.



> Jmart - I got a pack as well for next season. That was a great sale. Fully loaded with my gear, water and food it weighs 21 pounds. Not bad.
> 
> - walden


Nice. I haven't bought a backpacking pack before, so I didn't want to order something from the outlet and have it not fit properly. So I just went into the flagship store and tried on everything that was there. Jumped up and down the stairs a bunch with it loaded up with 30 lbs and it felt great.


----------



## walden

> Nice. I haven t bought a backpacking pack before, so I didn t want to order something from the outlet and have it not fit properly. So I just went into the flagship store and tried on everything that was there. Jumped up and down the stairs a bunch with it loaded up with 30 lbs and it felt great.
> 
> - jmartel


Good idea. I saw the one I was interested in and called around and they had it in store nearby. Went and tried it on there, but bought if off their site because it was cheaper.


----------



## jmartel

I didn't end up being able to start the router table today. The bike is 95% done, though. Just need to adjust the bars/levers, and put the license plate back on. Totally forgot on my test ride. Good thing I didn't get pulled over.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, already did Grand Canyon, North and South rim as well as Mesa Verde. Will be doing Joshua Treee, Ironwood, Sonoran, Suguaro. Then onto Tuscon, Houston and Pennsacolla. Much of it is still in Flux


----------



## Mosquito

When are you coming to Minneapolis? lol


----------



## Pezking7p

Spent spring break in Joshua tree in 2002. It was awesome. This was the first time I understood why it's called bouldering.


----------



## theoldfart

It's snowy and cold up there, us tender New Englanders can't take it!


----------



## ToddJB

Hi boys, busy day of moving arn for me. Helped a buddy move an awesome and big shaper.










See the big thing in the background? It the barrel of a cement mixer turned up on end that the dude turned into a massive cyclone dust collector.

Jmart as a former professional backpack fitter I'm proud of you for taking the time to find the pack that fit the best. I would happily sell someone the $100 Kelty over the $500 artyarx if it fit better, sure it's not going to last as long, but while it lasts it will be comfy, and you can afford to buy 4 more over the years. Good job.

Walden I have nothing but disappointment and angst for you… no matter how you buy a pack 

Pez, who are you to call out someone for pics when you didn't offer any up yourself. I propose a public shaming.


----------



## theoldfart

^ spent a lot of time picking out packs but tend to use my back country ski pack the most. By the time I get the ski gear, crampons and axes packed not much room left. Don't use tents just bivy bags and a -30 degree bag. Skiing with that mother is a challenge.


----------



## walden

> Walden I have nothing but disappointment and angst for you… no matter how you buy a pack
> 
> - ToddJB


I wouldn't expect anything less. Hahaha.


----------



## chrisstef

Cab's gonna look good Hog. 7 takes two thumbs.

You guys go straight MRE's for food when backpacking?

That's an inventive maneuver with a mixer tank for a cyclone. Youd think after pulling off a feat like that moving a shaper woulda been a walk in the park.

Chiefs tied the division with the Donkeys. Ha!

Spent Saturday trying to get the garage back after the move in dump. Installed a couple shelves, some doo-dads for hanging yard tools, and purged a few items. Then proceeded to fill it back up storing the kids outside toys for winter. Fail.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, organization is like that, for me at least. Rip everything out. Check. Build something that organizes 1% of the crap. Check. Cram everything back in. Check. Garage now 1% more organized. I'm just now getting to where I feel like I'm on the winning side of that percentage, but it took a lot of those 1% days to get there.

The wee ones had a few moment in the shop yesterday:


----------



## Pezking7p

I admit, I didn't post any pics, but I figure everyone is tired of the same damn picture of my raggedy kitchen.

That is a huge shaper. Also, I think I bought that same onesie but in white. Went to a baby shower on Saturday.


----------



## ToddJB

> ...I figure everyone is tired of the same damn picture of my raggedy kitchen.
> 
> - Pezking7p


NEVEEEEEEEEERRRRR!


----------



## chrisstef

I, for one, will take more kitchen pics bud. I hope you just went to the shower to pick up the missus Pez. If you attended the whole thing I do believe that we need you to answer for that. Until then, youre entrance to man town is on hold.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ask and you shall receive.

Putting up 1/4" plywood as siding hurt my soul. Sanding and painting this entryway is all that's left.









Wifey picked a sky/baby blue for the kitchen. Most of it is going to be covered by cabinets.


----------



## chrisstef

Is that a Keystone beer hoody that wifey is sportin? 30 racks of the stones kept my brain wet during college. The black label stuff they made tasted like stale donkey urine.

Youre movin along well though. Did the granite guy come out to template?


----------



## ToddJB

Moving along indeed. What are you guys using as a temporary kitchen?


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol keystone is her company. House builders. Counters were supposed to have been templated last Tuesday, but I found out this morning that he didn't do it. He's going to do it today and he promises it will still get installed on Friday.

Temporary kitchen is a folding table with a microwave on it. I have eaten more pot pies than I care to think about. Seriously going to crank out final details this week.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can see it in his eyes…
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.
All standing and no climbing makes Jack a dull boy.

Looking good Pez. Never too many pictures; Todd may be a banker but he is steering you correctly. MMMMmmm chicken pot pie.

Torrey Pines Kevin.

Hahaha @ thumbs. 7' strives for a breather.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Progress picture of my work project:










We will be complete by the end of the week. Gotta change the center dots in the outside circles and finish up the stone at the north and south ends.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tony - do you live in San Diego?


----------



## AnthonyReed

So cool Paul.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Paul. Do you finish it off with some BLO and shellac?


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap Paul, that's massive!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have roots in the San Diego area Paul; I grew up in the mountains in eastern SD county. Although I live in Torrance (near Los Angeles), I wander around most of southern California.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - we actually use a stone enhancer to seal with that does have some BLO component to it.

Yeah Stef - this picture has people in it so you get an idea of how big the patterns are.

Tony - have you ever been to Brindals café at the end of IB Boulevard? Don't know if it's still there. Doubt it is. It was right at the railroad tracks. Hole in the wall that had good breakfasts. As I was born in SD, I kind of know my way around, but was at State College for a Tom Petty concert a few months ago and can't believe how much has changed on El Cajon Blvd in the last 20 years.


----------



## CL810

Paul, I thought the project looked big in the first pic, but dang man, that's gargatuan!

Looks great!


----------



## Pezking7p

Sitting in a meeting reviewing a drive/ motor upgrade for a machine. Total system horsepower is 565 HP. At 480 volts 3 phase this is like 400 A service. Per leg.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm not aware of that cafe Paul. It is amazing how much has changed, I agree.

Not sure if you remember but anywhere south of Market St. in San Diego was super sketchy, like - could easily get cut if you ventured there kind of sketchy. Well this is what it looks like now:

On 13th & J St. looking north to Island Ave.:









Northeast corner of 13th/Island:









Northwest Park Blvd./Island:









Near the new baseball stadium; a pedestrian bridge on Park Blvd. going over Harbor Dr.:


----------



## jmartel

The only place that I felt was really sketchy in San Diego when I lived there a few years ago was when I accidentally took the bus the wrong direction and ended up like right near the border. Broad daylight and no one around. All the windows and doors had bars on them, etc. It was eerie.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I, for one, will take more kitchen pics bud. I hope you just went to the shower to pick up the missus Pez. If you attended the whole thing I do believe that we need you to answer for that. Until then, youre entrance to man town is on hold.
> 
> - chrisstef


"Entrance to Man Town". New movie starring you and Bhog, with you playing the curious but naive youth, Bhog acting as your guide, and the two of you learning valuable life lessons together.

It was a men-and-women shower. Guys mostly drank rum. I will admit to smelling candy bars smeared into diapers, which was pretty fun after some rum and cider.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's what I'm talking about Tony! Can hardly recognize it. Used to go down to Market to a little hole in the wall taco stand. Not much bigger than my office. Would get ceviche on a tortilla. No tables, just had to stand and eat it.
El Cajon Blvd has changed a lot also. New condos and shopping centers. Took my wife down to Gaslamp district for dinner. I remember when that area had a lot of strip clubs and sailor bars before they did renovations there.

Jmart - Imperial Beach is about the last stop before the border. That's the area I was asking Tony about.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, what happened to your guy that got hurt on Friday?


----------



## Mosquito

> The only place that I felt was really sketchy in San Diego when I lived there a few years ago was when I accidentally took the bus the wrong direction and ended up like right near the border. Broad daylight and no one around. All the windows and doors had bars on them, etc. It was eerie.
> 
> - jmartel


Same thing happens here in North Minneapolis. Funny how the creepiest feeling is when you're the only person around lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Like being on the freeway here in L.A.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, what happened to your guy that got hurt on Friday?
> 
> - ToddJB


Leg broken. He'll be fine but he's off work. Turns out he was pulling on the roll while his partner was yelling at him to stop.


----------



## ToddJB

Cool App for Android Users, I'm guessing Apple has it too. ColorNote.

It's free and easily allows you make lists that you can quickly edit and rearrange, and export.

For example here is my on going list of Shop Improvements. Woof. It's a lot, but its nice to be able to have a big list of things so when I have an hour here or there I can chip away at something big, or just knock out some low hanging fruit.

[ ] Heater venting
[ ] Cordless till
[ ] Bench trim
[ ] Electrical box
[ ] Clamp rack
[ ] VFD bandsaw
[ ] Cleat wall and RAS trim
[ ] RAS dust collection
[ ] Individual tool cleats
[ ] Sander till
[ ] Jointer
[ ] Planner
[ ] Sharpening station
[ ] Outfeed table
[ ] Unisaw
[ ] Compressor shelves
[ ] Welder
[ ] Welding Table
[ ] Big vice
[ ] Sell crap
[ ] Cabinet drawers


----------



## ToddJB

> Leg broken. He ll be fine but he s off work. Turns out he was pulling on the roll while his partner was yelling at him to stop.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Thank goodness. Stuff of that weight and accidents don't usually turn out well. Not that a broken leg is a cake walk, but he's still got a leg.


----------



## jmartel

> Cool App for Android Users, I m guessing Apple has it too. ColorNote.
> 
> It s free and easily allows you make lists that you can quickly edit and rearrange, and export.
> 
> For example here is my on going list of Shop Improvements. Woof. It s a lot, but its nice to be able to have a big list of things so when I have an hour here or there I can chip away at something big, or just knock out some low hanging fruit.
> 
> - ToddJB


I need to make myself a physical list like that so I can check things off and actually remember everything. I think I'll clean off one side of my chalkboard painted cabinet and start one. It needs stuff taken off and vehicle maintenance mileage updated on it anyway after doing a bunch of stuff to the bike.


----------



## chrisstef

Very well played Pez lol. I set myself up for that but seriously, a jack and jill shower? Do you call these people friends? Friends don't torture friends. Wanna come and sit around while I open 100 baby gifts? I sure effin don't.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, the things I like about the app is A: I can rearrange the list priorities just by dragging something up or down. B: Phone is always with me so I can add to it when an idea strikes C: A piece of paper gets lost or used for other purposes. D: If something is creeping up on the list of priorities and needs something (i.e. bearings for Jointer) I'm prompted to do the research and ordering, while I'm not wasting shop time.


----------



## ToddJB

> I foubd out today that, while black walnut makes a great looking mallet, it is too soft to chop mortices with. When it broke lead shot went every damn where.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Tim, this surprises me a little. I wonder if it was a design issue more than a wood issue. A sold hunk of Walnut, I would think, would be plenty stout enough. Where did the failure happen? The face broke that had the shot behind it?


----------



## jmartel

I just downloaded the app and started a workshop projects list. Damn. So much stuff to do.

And I need to make a furniture project list, motorcycle list, etc…


----------



## ToddJB

haha. Yep. My Shop Organization list was just one of many. But my hope is that it allows me to hit the ground running once in the shop instead of being paralyzed by the overwhelming amount that has to happen.


----------



## ToddJB

I also find it amazingly helpful for grocery lists too.

[] Tampons
[] Diapers
[] Kale
[] Gluten Free, Vegan, Free Trade, Free Range Chicken-ish nuggets
[] Testicals


----------



## jmartel

Put it this way. I put on a crib and changing table/dresser, and we are probably 3+ years out from a kid. I think it will probably take me that long to get down the list to those.


----------



## ToddJB

Hey you Illinoise boys

$200 8" jointer in South Holland










http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=155471&sid=3c1e4b9e552a9136863baf4cb441dd72


----------



## RPhillips

> I also find it amazingly helpful for grocery lists too.
> 
> [] Tampons
> [] Diapers
> [] Kale
> [] Gluten Free, Vegan, Free Trade, Free Range Chicken-ish nuggets
> [] Testicals
> 
> - ToddJB


Letterman would have list envy…


----------



## RPhillips

> Hey you Illinoise boys
> 
> $200 8" jointer in South Holland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=155471&sid=3c1e4b9e552a9136863baf4cb441dd72
> 
> - ToddJB


Hopefully I can find something like that this spring. Would love to rebuild an old machine like that.


----------



## ToddJB

You can easily find it… in your shop… if you buy this one and put it there.


----------



## CL810

> I also find it amazingly helpful for grocery lists too.
> 
> [] Tampons
> [] Diapers
> [] Kale
> [] Gluten Free, Vegan, Free Trade, Free Range Chicken-ish nuggets
> [] Testicals
> 
> - ToddJB


First belly laugh of the day!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bankers despise hippies.

Noted.


----------



## chrisstef

Something wrong with that list Todd. If youre eating free range vegan chicken youre definitely going cloth diapers. Hippy.

I love gluten. Extra gluten actually.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He's got a valid point Rob.


----------



## Pezking7p

Organic hemp diapers?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Whachu smokin' there, Man? Smells like some good 'chit!"

"Actually, it is," replied the man with Organic Hemp Diapers…


----------



## RPhillips

> He s got a valid point Rob.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Points, we got… now cash… that's a different story


----------



## chrisstef

> "Whachu smokin there, Man? Smells like some good chit!"
> 
> "Actually, it is," replied the man with Organic Hemp Diapers…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


"Mostly Maui Wowie but a little bit of Labrador"


----------



## john2005

> I also find it amazingly helpful for grocery lists too.
> 
> [] Tampons
> [] Diapers
> [] Kale
> [] Gluten Free, Vegan, Free Trade, Free Range Chicken-ish nuggets
> [] Testicals
> 
> - ToddJB





> Bankers despise hippies.
> 
> Noted.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I see what you did there. Clever


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I also find it amazingly helpful for grocery lists too.
> 
> [] Tampons
> [] Diapers
> [] Kale
> [] Gluten Free, Vegan, Free Trade, Free Range Chicken-ish nuggets
> [] Testicals
> 
> - ToddJB


You can say what you want but we have all had tampons on the shopping list at one time or another. I don't mind except when you get the ONE damn box with no price code on it. Then the girl gets on the loud speaker and yells, "I need a price check on some tampax please"! And that kid in the back didn't quite hear it right and thinks she said "thumb tacks"....next thing ya know he is on the loud speaker yelling "Does he want the kind you push in with your finger or the ones ya have to have a hammer to drive 'em in???"


----------



## AnthonyReed

The dad yelling at Chong in the beginning of the flick is the one of my favorite tirades ever; earache in my eye…

"You get a goddamn job before sundown or we're shipping you off to military school with that goddamn Finklestein-******************** kid!!!! Son-uv-a-BITCH!!!"

Love. It.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh I've bought my fair share of tampons. You've just got to go in and own that ish

I be like:


----------



## walden

> Something wrong with that list Todd. If youre eating free range vegan chicken youre definitely going cloth diapers. Hippy.
> 
> I love gluten. Extra gluten actually.
> 
> - chrisstef


Or no diapers. That way other kids could name him Mr. Bo Dangles…


----------



## chrisstef

I prefer the ones that require the hammer.

All though I do believe that once you have a kid embarrassment ceases to exist. Bodily functions become dinner time topics and the sniffing of an ass is a daily occurance.


----------



## walden

.


----------



## JayT

> the sniffing of an ass is a daily occurance.
> 
> - chrisstef


So you're saying you lead a dog's life?


----------



## 489tad

We went for a little hike Saturday. Illinois river, old silica quarry, and a double burl.
Lots of good stuff going on here fella's. Keep up the good work


----------



## chrisstef

Burl hug.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Teletubby.


----------



## 7Footer

Paul that tile job is super cool, massive for sure. I was at the Venetian/Palazzo back in February…

I do not enjoy the thumb, thank you very much. True story actually - I once got ejected from a basketball game for throwing a dude into the wall because he tried checking my oil when I went up for a rebound. Refs missed the dipstick and booted me out of the game for it, not many times in my life have I ever been that angry.

Tony has halitosis from receiving so many french microphones in college.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAAH!!!! @ French microphone


----------



## 7Footer

Just waiting for Todd to edit my comment and give me the old "there, fixed it for you."









^Gives jmart dick butterflies


----------



## ToddJB

Wait all you want, you'll never see it coming (OldFart)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Im the midst of my uncontrollable giggling i tried to read my wife the definition of the french microphone. She called me a child.

Stop lyin 7. You take 2 knuckles.


----------



## 7Footer

oh man I almost forgot, Tony you're right, the dad yelling at the beginning of up in smoke is epic. I know a guy with a voice exactly like that, and it just kills me listening to him talk.

Start with strawberries and ya might work your way up to these god damn bananas…. When boy! When, are you gonna get your act together?!


----------



## bhog

Lol


----------



## SASmith

ToddJB, what town is that jointer in.
I don't have a membership yet to see the thread.


----------



## jmartel

I totally have some of Red's wood in my hand right now.


----------



## CL810

I started to say pics or it didn't happen, but then I thought I'm glad there are not pics of Rojo Burl


----------



## jmartel

I had Red make me up a couple marking knife handles. And he was kind enough to include a strop in the package as well.

I need to pick up some more epoxy, and I want to polish up the copper on it.


----------



## ToddJB

Scott, South Holland.


----------



## RPhillips

tampons, french microphone, holding Red's wood…. you guys are killing me… lol

had never heard of a french microphone, but I can't say that now…


----------



## walden

Damn! Red's the man. I think you have figured out that lathe Rojo!

Sold the post drill today. Sad, but it went to a good home.


----------



## Pezking7p

Those knife handles are the bizomb. What's the secret to a good strop? I'm plotting a sharpening station and I want to switch to all DMT stones and a strop, mounted on the bench.

Dishwasher mostly installed. Not sure about height.  Do I need to raise this bad boy up until the top seal touches the counter? Requisite pics:


----------



## ToddJB

You'll want to leave some space because your countertop will have a lip on the front and you'll want to be able to pull the dishwasher out if you need to without removing the countertops.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good strop secret? Ain't one, as far as I know. Mine was a green leather (yeah, I know, but it wasn't mine, honest) easy chair. Contact cement to a board, and get busy.


----------



## woodcox

My Sunday evening….


















Nailed it!
All day with out a nap, all cotton candied up, my minion took a header into the seat back in front or her. Nice bloody fat lip to follow. Did we leave? Nope! Poor kid, she fell asleep after she stopped crying and missed the finale.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' you're a funny bastard.

Funny as hell huh Demo?

Those handles are beautiful BRK.

That looks torturous Wooodcox.


----------



## chrisstef

Frozen on ice Woodcox? Busted lip followed by a public nap sounds like a typical night out drinking for me.

Ive got the same dishwasher Pez. My suggestion would be to level it and leave it a bit shy of countertop height. The rubber gasket / filler strip that comes with it will make up any gap. Besides that you'll never see the top of the dishwasher with the overhang of the countertop.


----------



## Pezking7p

Guys costume puts me in mind of beauty and the beast.

Smitty, I'll make sure to cut up a leather chair when I do my strop 

Stef, thanks. I wasn't sure if the gasket needed to touch for some technical reason. The instructions for this thing kind of suck. I can't believe I had to buy $35 worth of parts to get the damn thing installed. Do you like the dishwasher? I tried to buy a nicer one but reviews are so biased it's hard to tell.

Vacation starts in 7 hours beeyotches.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hells yeah Pez; congrats you lucky bastage.


----------



## chrisstef

No need for gasket thingy to touch that I noticed. Its a GE right? Yea, they all DO NOT come with the little 90 degree fitting required to get water to the unit or the discharge hose. Horse********************, utter horse********************. So here's your brand new dishwasher but we cant provide you with all the parts required to make it work. WTF? I do like the DW though. Its a bit loud when it discharges but outside of that it cleans the hell out of some dishes. Even better if you use some rinse aid. The 3 hour cycle is a bit long but ive been rocking the delay function on it lately so it kicks on around midnight. I also find that that method is pretty good for "I fell asleep on the couch watching the game" wake up call too.


----------



## woodcox

Wow! Happy birfday to me! Wifey just told me she bought me one of these..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Those knife handles are the bizomb. What s the secret to a good strop?
> - Pezking7p


I don't know if there's any secrets either. It's just leather glued to a board. Mafe made a nice blog on them:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/26468

I happened on some thick tooling leather last year….and it seemed to make a nice strop. Been makin 'em that way ever since.


----------



## Pezking7p

You'll need someone to sharpen and tune that for you. I would be happy to help. I'll PM you my address so she can have it shipped directly to me, that way you'll save on shipping it twice. You're welcome.

Stef, it's a samsung. F80600 I think. Bought it on Black Friday sale last year, lol. Hope it works cause it's out of warranty in a few weeks.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on woodcox! Happy birfday mayne.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday Woodcox.


----------



## woodcox

Princesses on ice, my girl loved it. Yeah, difficult outing indeed. Barbie was hot,DILF.

Is the router fence useful? I will order the smaller cutters and look into the inlay cutter head, fence could be useful for that I suppose.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ToddJB

Happy birthday WX!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Here's a birthday poem for ya Wood…

Now that you are approaching those twilight years of your life…

You're becoming a burden to everybody!


----------



## CL810

> Busted lip followed by a public nap sounds like a typical night out drinking for me.
> 
> - chrisstef


I Googled "Demo+drinking" and this is what I found. Poster boy for the abolitionists.

T, how many arms do you have?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> T, how many arms do you have?
> - CL810


Sorry but I was not certain if this question directed at me?


----------



## jmartel

> Guys costume puts me in mind of beauty and the beast.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Clearly it's Little Mermaid. Note the red hair.

My wife is obsessed with Disney movies, so I've seen most of them.


----------



## jmartel

Got the bike back on the road last night and took it into work this morning. Nice and brisk 30 deg this morning. I forgot what it was like riding on a bike that actually has a rear spring that is appropriate for my weight instead of 400lbs. Rear brake doesn't work so well, probably air in the line. Don't use that much anyway, so it's not a high priority.

Going to start working on the router table tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't blame it on the wife Jmart.


----------



## jmartel

Hey, Ariel puts the Mermaid in MILF.


----------



## chrisstef

Thinking about dust collection piping hurts my head.


----------



## JayT

> Thinking hurts my head.
> 
> - chrisstef


There, fixed it for ya!


----------



## RPhillips

Today's Lumber buying Experience;

First off, I really like the place, the staff are knowledgeable and friendly. The atmosphere takes me back to my childhood when I would go with my Pop's to the hardware store… so it really has some things going for it. BUT, the prices just seem to me to be somewhat high. Is this normal going rate?

I paid $70 for the following:

2/4" x 8" x 96" 
2/4" x 4 1/2" x 96" 
2 - 3/4" Oak Dowels
7/4" x 8" x 30" Oak


----------



## 7Footer

Happy Burfday Dub-C!

Tony, likewise, you as well are a funny dood.

Todd, you should get a Samsung Note for your next phone, it has all of what ColorNote does built in, except it has a stylus and you can make lists/tasks/contacts/notes by handwriting with the stylus or typing. Also has 3 or 4 other apps made for the stylus that are awesome, probably my favorite thing about the Note 3.

Cold the past few days here in the PNW, man I wouldn't want to be riding a motorcycle to work! I bet jmart has some nice leather chaps though. It's also been really windy here over the past week or so, and I've been needing to get some stuff done around the house, so in all of my infinite wisdom I decided to go out and try to rake leaves on Sunday… Horrible idea, took me an hour and a half just to clean up the front of the house and then I gave up. Dont rake leaves when the wind is gusting 20 mph, I felt so stupid out there, like all the neighbors were looking out their windows laughing at me.

Also Hog sent me a little care package (because deep down he's a big softy) a week or so ago, and he threw in a chunk of beeswax, so I cooked up a few little batches of goomapuckey over the weekend… Thanks Hogger.


















I made a couple small samples that are experimental, mainly will test them out on some shop fixtures and such, but got a couple recipes from Dave Bardins Shop recipes forum thread. Maybe you guys have more experience with these than I do, but from what I understand adding BLO basically turns it into a finish rather than a simple wax.









This one was specially made for Stef.









Oh and turpentine smells gawd awful, especially when its warm.


----------



## JayT

> Today s Lumber buying Experience;
> 
> First off, I really like the place, the staff are knowledgeable and friendly. The atmosphere takes me back to my childhood when I would go with my Pop s to the hardware store… so it really has some things going for it. BUT, the prices just seem to me to be somewhat high. Is this normal going rate?
> 
> I paid $70 for the following:
> 
> 2/4" x 8" x 96"
> 2/4" x 4 1/2" x 96"
> 2 - 3/4" Oak Dowels
> 7/4" x 8" x 30" Oak
> 
> - RPhillips


Rob, what grade and was that rough lumber, S2S or S4S? It makes a big difference in pricing.

By my calculations you got just over 7 board feet of oak + the dowels. 3/4 oak dowels at my store would be about $5 each, so approx $60 for 7 bd/ft is around $8.50 a bd/ft. If all your lumber was #1 or better rough, that's a ripoff. Around here 4/4 rough oak is about $2.50 a bd/ft and $3.25-$3.50 for 8/4.

If the lumber was FAS quality S4S stuff, then it's probably on the high side of fair. You are paying a lot extra for sorting, grading and surfacing. That pricing is approximately what the big boxes get for S4S oak around here. Our lumberyard sells S4S for near that level, as well, but we are selling to contractors that will pay for the surfaced lumber rather than pay an employee to sort and surface.


----------



## chrisstef

Check 7 out going all breaking bad on it. Cook it up. That's real nice of you to work up a hog batch for me and all but please keep your extraction methods to yourself. All though, I do suspect youre a double fist and twist kinda guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog LOVES the fist. True story.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - no note 3 for this guy. I hate the move to big phones… even apple is doing it. It's stupid. I can't even use the galaxy series because in my hand my thumb cannot reach the top opposing corner. If I wanted a two handed device that wouldn't fit in my pocket I would use a computer. How am I suppose to drive, drink a road warrior, and text at the same time if it requires both hands?

What I want is a phone that is my current size phone RazorM (iphone 5 size), that doesn't have a piece of crap camera (mine), but still allows for a microSD card (mine), but doesn't have the worlds worst antenna (mine). And has a case that flips over the front of it because I've broken 3 freakin screens.


----------



## jmartel

> By my calculations you got just over 7 board feet of oak + the dowels. 3/4 oak dowels at my store would be about $5 each, so approx $60 for 7 bd/ft is around $8.50 a bd/ft. If all your lumber was #1 or better rough, that s a ripoff. Around here 4/4 rough oak is about $2.50 a bd/ft and $3.25-$3.50 for 8/4.
> 
> - JayT


You also gotta factor in the 1/2" stuff. Generally speaking 1/2" stuff isn't much cheaper than 3/4" since they have to plane it.

But I would agree that it's higher than what I pay. I would pay a bit more than your prices at my lumberyard. Maybe $0.50/bdft more.

No leather chaps, but I do have a one piece leather suit.


----------



## Pezking7p

The iPhone 6's have a feature where if you double tap the bottom of the phone, it brings the top part of the screen down where you can reach it with one hand . Pretty cool.

Seems expensive, rob. I pay $4.50 or so for rough oak, costs me an extra $0.60 to get it S3S. If it's really clean stuff though it might be worth it. Lose a lot on the edges of rough lumber. Or if there's knots or cracks.


----------



## RPhillips

Thanks for the info guys. I assume that S4S is square 4 sides… I believe that is what I have or maybe S3S. It's very clean though. Only paid $2.75 for the dowels.

Such a noob… I guess that what I should be looking for is rough cut stuff in the future. I can't get my band-saw tuned right to re-saw stuff quite yet, but I do think I have made a little progress on getting it right. Times like this is where its priceless to have a friend that can help you get it right… hard to know what right is when you've never achieved it (this applies nearly everything).


----------



## 7Footer

my extraction methods are done with love and a little elbow grease.

I gotcha, do you have small hands? (Carnies, circus folk, smell like cabbage, small hands). It only seemed large for the first week-ish (Pez). The Note fits my pockets well though… I like the larger phones myself, but I am a 7 footer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin' giants and their need to have all their electronics the size of a television….

lol @ (small hand qualifications)


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Those knife handles are the bizomb. What s the secret to a good strop? I m plotting a sharpening station and I want to switch to all DMT stones and a strop, mounted on the bench.
> 
> Dishwasher mostly installed. Not sure about height. Do I need to raise this bad boy up until the top seal touches the counter? Requisite pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p


Dan - does your counter top have a front edge lamination? If so, it will overhang the cabinet 3/4". Make sure you take that into account when fitting the dishwasher.

There. That's better.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Rob- Here's a well-known midwest hardwood supplier. Their prices are for s4s (all four sides surfaced). And their prices are very "retail" for the midwest. Of course, I don't go there very often because I always try to find better deals with the small sawyers I know. However, I use their prices as a reference quite often.

http://www.dunham-hardwoods.com/retailprices.asp

But ya, learning to shop for lumber is a part of the woodworking learning curve. I think everyone overpays for stuff in the beginning. I sure did.


----------



## john2005

> 7 - no note 3 for this guy. I hate the move to big phones… even apple is doing it. It s stupid. I can t even use the galaxy series because in my hand my thumb cannot reach the top opposing corner. If I wanted a two handed device that wouldn t fit in my pocket I would use a computer. How am I suppose to drive, drink a road warrior, and text at the same time if it requires both hands?
> 
> What I want is a phone that is my current size phone RazorM (iphone 5 size), that doesn t have a piece of crap camera (mine), but still allows for a microSD card (mine), but doesn t have the worlds worst antenna (mine). And has a case that flips over the front of it because I ve broken 3 freakin screens.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ya gotta admit its funny to watch the people talkin on those things though. Especially the teenybobers at the mall. It's like they're talkin on a 42" flat screen. Microphone is down by their belly button. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## ToddJB

> do you have small hands?
> 
> - 7Footer


No. Medium gloves fit great, size 11 wedding ring. I'm pretty much the model of "average". Last decade we had short fat phones. This decade we're making massive thin phones. Everyone needs to slow their role on the polarization and give the average masses what's actually practical for the average user. You Big and Talls have special stores for everything, special phones should be no exception.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, I went from an iphone 5 and 5s to my Galaxy S5. Huge change at first, but after 2 weeks I got used to it. Now the iPhones look tiny to me. Can't comment on the size of the 6's since I haven't seen them in person yet. I wear a medium glove as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"You Big and Talls…." made me spit food back onto my plate.


----------



## 7Footer

lol, you aren't going to get any sympathy from me home-slice, most things in the world are already catered to 'average' people. The big & tall stores are just a polite way of saying big & fat, I've never bought a single piece of garb from those stores because I don't weigh 450 pounds. On top of being tall I'm left handed, nuthin's easy.

When I was in Brasil, this was where I attempted to shop, and still nothing fit. I was looking for a pair of white shorts for New Years because everyone wears white on Ano Novo there and it looked like i was wearing a pair of cut off skinny jeans…. I'll never forget walking up to that store at the mall…. Neanderthal? dafuq?









Edit: same here jmart, when I switched from the original moto droid to the samsung nexus, and then again from the nexus to the Note…. the iphone 6 is about the same size as the galaxy S5 & S6.


----------



## AnthonyReed

average = the man = bankers = ...... Ohhhhh!!! When you do the math it is so obvious.


----------



## RPhillips

Thanks for info and link (Red). I don't think I really overpaid, just could have saved myself some money not buying S4S grade lumber.

They make a Galaxy S4 Mini that is smaller and still a great phone. I'm going with a Note 4 as soon as I upgrade next week or so. Still sporting an iPhone 4 w/ cracked up ass screen.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> On top of being tall I m left handed, nuthin s easy.
> 
> - 7Footer


7 I can't imagine…I had a left handed tape measure once. It fit on the left side of my belt or I had to grab it with my right hand and turn it around before I could use it. I finally tossed it in the trash.

Don't remember where I was but we went into a "Leftorium" in the mall. Everything in there was for lefties…including can openers. (My left handed buddy bought five of the damn things…you would have though he was living a wet dream).


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Don't remember where I was but we went into a "Leftorium" in the mall…..
> - KelvinGrove


You were on the Simpsons.


----------



## 7Footer

I really hope Tony's wrong, because I want to go to the "Leftorium"!


----------



## RPhillips

I'm a Lefty too, well actually Ambi… but I write, eat, drink, smoke (well, used too) left handed, but adapted to do a lot of things right handed.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm s lefty with all things but a mouse, scissors and my phone.


----------



## john2005

Lefty here too. Although like like Rob i have learned to do a lot of things with the right. Friggen whole world is against lefties is seems…


----------



## walden

> Don t remember where I was but we went into a "Leftorium" in the mall…..
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> You were on the Simpsons.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Hahaha. I remember the neighbor on the Simpsons owned that place.

Lefty here too. If you righties think using a left handed tape measure is hard, try using left handed products for EVERYTHING. That's how it feels to be left handed… Not that you'll find many LH products. And if you do, they cost twice as much as the right handed version…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ok wise asses….a leftorium like this.

http://www.leftyslefthanded.com/AboutUs.asp

And Ned Flandres was a great guy!


----------



## ToddJB

I like right handed measuring tapes because I make my mark with my left hand.


----------



## RPhillips

> I like right handed measuring tapes because I make my mark with my left hand.
> 
> - ToddJB


lol exactly


----------



## widdle

does the leftorium sell drag bunts ? always wanted one..


----------



## chrisstef

Yes. In the Ichiro aisle, widdle.


----------



## Airframer

Oh jeezus here we go.. Whaaa I don't have scissors that work.. I want left handed everything just for me! I have to hear about the right handed domination conspiracy from my wife all the time. You lefties should just be happy we no longer consider you a spawn of the devil for not being right handed anymore! I am going to use my right handed white male privilege here and say suck it up and you should have tried harder with the right if you wanted life so easy!


----------



## KelvinGrove

LMAO…Reading this to my wiseass wife. Half way through it she says…"tell thoes guys that their deformities are not your problem!"


----------



## walden

Hahahha!


----------



## jmartel

Got some a CMT rabbeting router bit set in the mail today. Should make things easier.


----------



## RPhillips

LOL funny stuff!

Actually, I started off writing with my Left hand, but after breaking my left wrist when I was around 8 years old, I began writing with my right. I still write with my right hand at times, but I'm a lefty at heart.


----------



## Pezking7p

So many lefties. Only one thing I had to learn to do left handed, after the invention of the internet.

Vacation has begun. Finish painting. Crown molding, and hang uppers, maybe.

Tips for painting trim in 40 degree weather? Paint it on the wall?


----------



## chrisstef

Paint it and bring it right inside Pez?

17 damn degrees at wake up this morning but I guess im better off than those in Buffalo. 5' of snow … eff all that.

Wife's a lefty and im pretty sure the boy is too. How am I ever gonna teach him how to throw a baseball?


----------



## KelvinGrove

One of the items across my desk yesterday (from the National Weather Service…if you can believe the gub'ment) With the exception of Hawaii, every state had at least one place below freezing yesterday morning. Coldest average temp day in November ever. Have not seen anything from today.

16 degrees at my house this AM.


----------



## Airframer

> Only one thing I had to learn to do left handed, after the invention of the internet.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Tomb Raider helped a lot with that too…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha @ "…you should have tried harder with the right if you wanted life so easy!" - AF

Bone chilling here too:


----------



## summerfi

Glad you boys are finally sharing the cool weather. Ain't global warming nice?

P.S. - I saw on the news that one spot in Hawaii had 31* yesterday, so all 50 states.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> P.S. - I saw on the news that one spot in Hawaii had 31* yesterday, so all 50 states.
> 
> - summerfi


Dang!


----------



## jmartel

> Dang!
> 
> - KelvinGrove


You can ski/snowboard in Hawaii, actually. Mauna Kea is high enough that it can get snow up there. That's likely where the 31 deg spot was.


----------



## chrisstef

Mahu ^


----------



## jmartel

Had to look that up.

Coworker might want a couple tables in the spring. Should net me enough to buy a Jointer I would think. Hopefully that happens because I could use one.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony tugged Timmy on a train to Tunisia two Tuesdays ago. Timmy told Tony that tug topped the tug list.


----------



## ToddJB

Todd thinks that's thought-out, though thoroughly too tasteful to truly track Tony's tantalizingly tantric transgressions.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow!


----------



## summerfi

Though the trite Todd thought that true, 'twas tragically too tough to totally tell.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd too tamed two tongue twisters though tongue twisters thought Todd too tame


----------



## ToddJB

Timmy thought "Trite Todd" twas tough too, though Tony triumphed Timmy's tempted tight trousers through tugs-n-tonguings


----------



## summerfi

This type talk typically tips the Titanic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tonguings too? That's terrific!


----------



## chrisstef

Im glad we're all in agreement here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Totally.


----------



## ToddJB

Teamsmanship!


----------



## walden

Glad to see I'm not the only screwed up person in this group. Carry on!


----------



## ToddJB

We've got screwed up down to a T


----------



## JayT

^ That's a groaner, Todd. I expect better out of you.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm sorry, JayT. I'll do better next time.


----------



## jmartel

Twisted, Walden. You broke the theme. The word you should have used was Twisted.


----------



## ToddJB

> Glad to see I m not the only screwed up person in this group. Carry on!
> 
> - walden


"Tickled to tell that thou twas twisted as the totality of thee. Tarry thru!"


----------



## summerfi

Alliteration always attracts allegiance among aspiring anarchists.


----------



## 7Footer

This --> Terrific


----------



## August

Well I suck at woodworking 
I tried my very first hand cut dovetail 
I need a coping saw


















So I'm and cheesecake factory having this


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tounge twisters are good but I ptefer thiss…

A lumberjock named Stef
Was preoccupied with his heft
Late in to the night
if it wouldn't go right
He'd just work it out with his left


----------



## Mosquito

They layout for the dovetails is a little funky, by traditional standards, but other than that they look pretty good August… My first dovetails were… hmmm, worse lol


----------



## Tim457

There's a lot to like in those dovetails Auggie. First win is they fit. My first set broke when I tried to fit them together. Second win is every single pin and tail fits tightly to the sides. That leaves only one thing to fix which is a lot easier than trying to fix everything. Without a coping saw, did you chop each waste part out with a chisel? Some people do it that way too, you just have to be careful about not having the chisel bevel push the chisel past your line. It's harder to explain than watch, but I'm not finding a good video right now on the chopping dovetails method.


----------



## jmartel

> Tounge twisters are good but I ptefer thiss…
> 
> A lumberjock named Stef
> Was preoccupied with his heft
> Late in to the night
> if it wouldn t go right
> He d just work it out with his left
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Hah. Awesome.


----------



## RGtools

August. My first DT's looked a HECK of a lot worse, for one I split both the pins and the tails…and had gaps. How I accomplished both feats I will never now.


----------



## jmartel

Well, the second batch of Hard Cider is a major improvement over the first. I still need to let it age for a little while, but it's pretty darn good.


----------



## Pezking7p

Somewhere on my dead PC resides a picture of my first and only set of dovetails, and they don't look anything like that.

Drywall mudding is hard. 95% of crown installed. Pendant light installed, garbage disposal 90% installed. Ceiling painted. Hyooge fricken pantry cab is installed. I think uppers will go up tomorrow.


----------



## ToddJB

Those DT's look pretty darn decent to me.

Pez, you're kicking ass brother. Keep it up


----------



## ToddJB

Its 7:30. Been in the car since 3:30 and still have a lot of driving to do. Had to go 1hr15 South of the house and now I'm heading 40min North of the house. All for the sake of used climbing holds. Dang things are expensive, so good deals are FAR and few between. Might as well crank it out in one night.


----------



## RPhillips

August, looks like we're in the same boat. Going to try DT tomorrow for the first time. Your DT's came pretty good though, I think.


----------



## theoldfart

Made it to Las Cruses NM, great southwestern food here. Some pics ( did I hear a groan out there?)



























On to Kerrville, TX


----------



## Pezking7p

Saguaros are awesome in person.

Todd, did you get enough holds? I would think there's a ton out there. Maybe put up a want ad on craigslist?


----------



## Airframer

Did you eat here?










Que Pasa Y'all!!


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, tossup between saguaro and joshua trees.
Eric, can't say that I have.


----------



## john2005

Pez is takin names! Wanna come help with my bathroom remodel when you're done?


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, did you get enough holds? I would think there s a ton out there. Maybe put up a want ad on craigslist?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Getting there. There's close to 400 there. Which seems like a ton but they go fast when you're setting routes, and you want a ton of variety.


----------



## jmartel

Since my last post, I started working on my router table. Here's where I currently sit.










Yes, one of the inner dividers is longer than the other. The whole thing will be trimmed down to that height. Also, the whole thing will be on casters.


----------



## RPhillips

*Jmart*, What are you going to use for a top plate and lift?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rolling on Pez, right on.

Thanks for the pics Kev. Beautiful shots.

That looks like it is a ton Todd, surprising that it will not be enough. It'll be fun to see how the heard thins quickly.


----------



## walden

Nice pics Tony and OF!

Where are you finding the holds Todd?

The post drill sold this week. Sad to see it go, but at least it will get used. Got my LN jointer plane back from LN and it works great now!


----------



## jmartel

> *Jmart*, What are you going to use for a top plate and lift?
> 
> - RPhillips


Top plate is a standard Rockler plate. Lift will be left out for now, but will eventually be a homemade one with a pair of shafts and linear bearings. Probably base it loosely on the shopnotes lift design.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden - Craigslist. Got the mother load last night from Colorado College in the Springs. They are buying new holds for their campus wall and were unloading most of what's in the pic for dirt cheap. The other place I went last night is a guy who is trying to start up a business. So these are his last "test" batch before he goes into "production". They're not the greatest or cheapest, but its a dude trying to get a business up and running to support his fam, least I could do was buy a few, test them out, and give him feedback.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good man Todd.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## ToddJB

Ah. Poor thing.


----------



## JayT

Oh look, walden's kitty. Bet he would help keep feet warm at night.


----------



## Pezking7p

How to trim?


----------



## chrisstef

Tough detail there Pez.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If it helps any Pez, Jmart is getting the band back together:


----------



## ToddJB

Man. That's a yucky spot. Maybe stop the trims short and leave that corner exposed. Like this:










Or put in some big blocking. Like this:


----------



## walden

> Oh look, walden s kitty. Bet he would help keep feet warm at night.
> 
> - JayT


In his mouth maybe. It's getting dark pretty early here, so I'm sure my kitty will be by soon. He likes my place in the winter time. I never get the mail in the dark…

Todd - I like the second option best. Pulls the rooms together.


----------



## ShaneA

I vote for the 2nd option too. It would look good me thinks.


----------



## chrisstef

I too vote for option #2.

Is that a young, chubby, no cocaine, Dave Mustaine in the upper left of that pic Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No, it's Todd before all the roids.


----------



## woodcox

I vote no to megadeath, hence the recycle can


----------



## ToddJB

Or you could leave it as is and just hang this picture up on the wall and I assure you no one will see the corner.


----------



## chrisstef

> No, it s Todd before all the roids.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Then, ive got to say that Todd has that "I got kicked out of Metallica" sour puss down pat.


----------



## JayT

Pez, I think I'd split the difference of Todd's ideas. Use larger blocking at the corner, but not quite so wide so you can carry the other baseboard around the corners on the higher level. Might keep the look a little more consistent.


----------



## RPhillips

> If it helps any Pez, Jmart is getting the band back together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Ok top left looks like Dave Mustaine, opposite corner at the bottom right looks like Bam Margera, and the other two look like the same guy, mmmm David Koresh? or maybe Skrillex?

*edit.. this has to be shop'd*


----------



## RPhillips

> - ToddJB


Do this and wrap around the corner to the wall. I had a similar situation in the first house I remod'ed, and that's how I did it.


----------



## ToddJB

> - ToddJB
> 
> Do this and wrap around the corner to the wall. I had a similar situation in the first house I remod ed, and that s how I did it.
> 
> - RPhillips


Yeah, wrapping around was what I was going for. Like a base cap of a column.


----------



## ToddJB

If you upper and lower base board matches you could do JayT's route, but if they don't I wouldn't.


----------



## RPhillips

> Yeah, wrapping around was what I was going for. Like a base cap of a column.
> 
> - ToddJB


exactly where I go the idea at the time…


----------



## JayT

> If you upper and lower base board matches you could do JayT s route, but if they don t I wouldn t.
> 
> - ToddJB


Agree 100%. I was assuming the same baseboard.


----------



## JayT

.


----------



## john2005

I say grab your red sharpie and get er done Pez.


----------



## ToddJB

Kids are awesome.

http://badkidsjokes.tumblr.com/


----------



## AnthonyReed

what do you call a fish with no tail?

a one eyed grape

F.N.A Cotton! F.N.A.


----------



## ToddJB

what is brown and smelly?

a poo boot


----------



## KelvinGrove

Option two for me….otherwise it will look like it is cobbled together.


----------



## August

Well good things really do come to people that share to fellow woodworker
I ask Sassmith to make a handle for my brass head and he did
And I got something extra one is a very nice mallet and a beezwax


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet^


----------



## SASmith

I am glad the mallets finally made their way to you.
When you need more wax (or handles) let me know.

Edited to add: I am happy that the wax cracked and not the mallets.
That box took one strange ride. I shipped it on the 3rd and it arrived today.


----------



## August

^exaxctly
Damn iPhone LOL

Thanks again bud


----------



## Mosquito

Hey August, nice mallet ;-)


----------



## SASmith

There are a few "bent" mallets out in LJ land.
Mos was the first to get one.


----------



## Mosquito

First Lumber Jock swap. It took me almost a year after that swap before I could bring myself to actually use it lol (That and I didn't have a bench at the time, so there was that too…)


----------



## August

LOL Moss mine is better since it went for a speacial ride LOLthe one below is what I made recently
I'm loving this hand stuff men


----------



## Pezking7p

Little pissed that mrs pez came home and all she had to say was that she didn't like the paint color I picked for the living room. Then watched tv while I hung uppers by myself. Oh well, the show must go on.










Used a box to hold cabs while I got everything level.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang son. Looks awesome! You gotta be pretty stoked. I would be.


----------



## RPhillips

Looking good Pez

August, love the mallets! Awesome of Scott to toss those in. Gotta love this site!


----------



## chrisstef

As our buddy hog would say in regard to pez's kitchen:

"Id rub my nuts on that"


----------



## KelvinGrove

> As our buddy hog would say in regard to pez s kitchen:
> 
> "Id rub my nuts on that"
> 
> - chrisstef


Remind me not to eat dinner at Hog's house.


----------



## Airframer

> As our buddy hog would say in regard to pez s kitchen:
> 
> "Id rub my nuts on that"
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Remind me not to eat dinner at Hog s house.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Why? Do you have a nut allergy?


----------



## walden

> As our buddy hog would say in regard to pez s kitchen:
> 
> "Id rub my nuts on that"
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Remind me not to eat dinner at Hog s house.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Why? Do you have a nut allergy?
> 
> - Airframer


Laughed out loud on that one!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Quite a transformation Pez.


----------



## woodcox

Red, what did you use to adhere you strops together? I have some proper carving tools on their way. Hook knives in particular and their back bevels need to be stropped with dowels. Would just super glue be ok?

Ed. I will also be making a couple for bench irons.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Woodcox. For the big strops I use contact adhesive….but I whatever you can use to get the leather to stick will work. I've used various glues to adhere leather to dowels and the like for funky shaped strops. Ya know, for carving tools and gouges.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Do you already have some leather? I have one strop left….it's yours if you want it.


----------



## woodcox

Yeah I have a lot of different leather to try. Thanks though.


----------



## john2005

I think I stumbled on Reds toolbox…

http://www.toolchest-site.com/files/2011/09/William-Robertson-Miniature-1.jpg










I left the link here as I'm not savvy enough to adjust the img


----------



## August

^LOL
Pez 
I know the feeling bud


----------



## 489tad

Nice work Pez. Flying with the kitchen.


----------



## 489tad

Pez, one more thing. Why are you picking out colors? Land mine territory for sure.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, whatchya gonna use the outlets above the upper cabs for?


----------



## walden

> Pez, whatchya gonna use the outlets above the upper cabs for?
> 
> - ToddJB


I think that is for the under cabinet lighting he talked about earlier.


----------



## jmartel

That one over the stove looks to be for a microwave.


----------



## Pezking7p

Under cabinet lighting indeed! All the good lights are plugin so I decided to hide them. Unfortunately they ended up a little high. Cest la vie.


----------



## Pezking7p

That is the tiniest box. I thought it was cool until I noticed the fingers and their relative size, then my mind exploded.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> As our buddy hog would say in regard to pez s kitchen:
> 
> "Id rub my nuts on that"
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Remind me not to eat dinner at Hog s house.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Why? Do you have a nut allergy?
> 
> - Airframer


After typing and deleting five replies…I admit…I am beaten.


----------



## 7Footer

Kitchen is coming along really well Pez, lookin' good. I feel ya on the Missus not agreeing with colors and whatnot, I can't wait to get a house that only needs little stuff done, not full-on remodels, Mrs. 7Footer can be real difficult sometimes when it comes to remodeling. I just make her choose all the paint colors and stuff, then I tell her to get in the kitchen and make me a damn sammich.

Those bent looking mallets are the cats ass.

Idk if any of you guys work with family, but man avoid it at all costs. I cannot express how much I dislike working with my father. I have zero desire whatsoever to take over this company. I'd rather make less money doing something I enjoy than making a lot of money doing something I can't stand, this just a'int my bag.

TGI-Muther-Effin-Friday.


----------



## chrisstef

I woulda went with something along the line of "now I know why theres that rash on your chin airframer". But that's just me.

Sucks 7. "Money and family don't mix like two di&*s and no b#tch."

Wifey just sent me an old schooler of babystef. This one cracks me up.


----------



## jmartel

I'm hoping to get my router table functional this weekend. I need to pick up some more 3/4" ply as I used it all on what I have already done.

Also going to try and start working on the actual boxes instead of just the veneer for the christmas gifts. Need to pick up some 1/2" MDF for that as well. Time's a tickin.

Got a motorcycle show to go to tomorrow, the Triumph dealership is putting on a party with food and beer tomorrow night, and then a "friendsgiving" on Sunday so there's not much time for everything.


----------



## 7Footer

True dat Stef, true dat. Awesome pic, the cherrio on the nose… What's the story behind it? Nate-Dawg looks pretty unhappy there.


----------



## chrisstef

No real story that i can recall bud. Probably just angry at the world for having short little arms and not being able to score that run away cheerio. Not noticing the one pasted to his face lol.


----------



## 7Footer

Now before I married her she told she was anal and I was like "Great!" .... turns out there's two kinds of anal.

Ron White is the best.


----------



## RPhillips

Feeling a little better today, going to go try my hand at DT's for the first time…


----------



## chrisstef

That's a funny clip. I seen him a while back and I was pretty sure my wife ended up in convulsions from laughing so hard.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah he was out here at a casino a couple years ago and my parents went but I couldn't make it, they said the same thing, their stomachs hurt afterwards… He's so funny, just pounding scotch and banging cigars the whole time too…


----------



## chrisstef

He's probably a close second to Ralphie May in my book. We saw him maybe a year ago and he did this bit about being in high school and how finger banging girls in the movie theatre ended up with your hand all scrunched up lookin like you had cerebal palsy. Man I couldn't even put it back together after he said that.


----------



## ToddJB

Sooooo… I've got a super awkward week coming up. Last week my dad calls me. This act in of itself is pretty unusual. We speak maybe once or twice a year. He's not a good man, and even worse father. Left us when we were young for who ever the flavor of the week was, and most of our interactions growing up were verbally/emotionally abusive. Good job, Dad.

Anyways, over the last few years on the rare occasions we do speak things have been better. Surface level stuff, but cordial. So, last week when he calls he asks if he can fly out and stay with us for a few days next week. He's never met the kids, and only been around the wife a handful of times.

Not fully trusting him to be around the family, I've taken a couple days off to accommodate his stay.

Should be interesting.

What does this have to do with SOTS? Something! My dad is a welder. I have a welder. So I'm going to spend some time this weekend getting the electrical ready and get it up and running. Hopefully we can find some common ground with that, and hopefully allowing him to teach me something will be good for both of us.

We'll see.


----------



## RPhillips

Todd, Good luck, hope it turns out well.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> No real story that i can recall bud. Probably just angry at the world for having short little arms and not being able to score that run away cheerio. Not noticing the one pasted to his face lol.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yea…kids are such slobs. Took this vid of our teen eating. Showed it to him to so he could see how disgusting it is…he still does it…he don't care…


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Rob

Tim - I see the family resemblance.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I hope it goes well, Todd. It does sound like a very tough situation.

BREAK - BREAK - NEW (OLD) SUBJECT:

Speaking of rashes, we went with a group to Dick's Last Resort for dinner. If you're not familiar with it, the wait staff has a 'schtick' where they're essentially rude and impatient with the guests, in a good way. And they put paper 'hats' on everyone with clever sayings. One lady friend in the group got this: "It's just a rash, eat around it."


----------



## RPhillips

Ok, here's my first attempt at Dovertails. The board that I used was old scrap, not flat at all, that's why it looks kinda angled.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Thanks Rob
> 
> Tim - I see the family resemblance.
> 
> - ToddJB


Other than the table manners and sloppy dressing, he is a handsome dog ain't he!


----------



## ToddJB

Rob, you did a great job.

Smitty, .....


----------



## CL810

Very good Rob! VG indeed.


----------



## summerfi

What Todd meant to say: "Smitty, you're an idiot." 
What I would say: "Smitty, you actually paid to go to a place where the staff is rude and impatient and makes you wear stupid paper hats? I'm worried about you, son."

On a different topic, there was an ad on CL for a free radial arm saw, bad motor. I picked it up this morning and already called the place to get my $100 recall rebate. While I was there, I asked the guy if he had anything else. He gives me a $250 lawnmower that worked the last time he used it but now can't get it started. My son is an expert in small engines. Also gave me a parts/bolt storage bin with probably 30 compartments. Also several large boxes of nails, screws, and miscellaneous hardware and some rubber floor matting. Turned out to be a productive morning.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That was a good CL haul.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Rob. I like seeing folks learn to dovetail. Even that one gap you have would easily be shimmed.


----------



## walden

Good luck Todd. If for some reason it starts to go down hill, kick his ass out. Your family is too important.


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice job taking the high road, Todd.

Dicks last resort is fun.

Counter tops and end panels!



















Got this bad boy installed too. So cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome Pez. Is that last pic your design?


----------



## Pezking7p

Ha! No way. I tried designing one for cheaper but it was going to be a huge pain and still cost a lot. This thing ain't cheap but it makes the corner cab useful.

Standing outside trying to sell raffle tickets for a playhouse. Cold and I think the playhouse money would have been better used to just give the money away to toys for tots.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch, Todd, if you meant to say what Bob suggested. And Bob, we had no idea it would be that way. I'm sure the waitress could tell we were noobs.

Happy Friday, All!


----------



## john2005

Sweet Pez!


----------



## ShaneA

Bravo Pez, bravo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A huge transformation, Pez. It looks incredible.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, Pez is really making me want to remodel my 70's kitchen. In good time. I'm sure I'll post our living room remodel this spring. Except, I'm way more efficient than Pez and Smitty…..lawl!

Todd- also hoping that goes well for you. Course I can totally relate to the strained parental relationships. That's why I didn't go into the family business like that knucklehead 7…..lawl!

Pimp sauce:


----------



## Tim457

Dang Pez, you're rocking that kitchen. The corner cabinet thing is a great idea.

Todd, that's definitely going to be a little weird. Good thinking on the welding and shop to ease the tension. I can feel where you're coming from. I assume my dad knows I have kids, but I haven't talked to him since before they were born. I think my wife has only met him twice and her and I have been together for 18 years. If I got the call you got it would be awkward for sure.


----------



## DanKrager

So, BabyStef has a ring in his nose already?

Looking great for first effort, Rob. Took less than a week, didn't it?  It's another one of those slippery slopes…soon you'll dovetail everything!

Pez, that is one nice kitchen. Well done.

BRK, nice collection. I should post what I did to my lathe tools. Remember that hedge supply? Think massive! Pics when I can get warm enough to do it.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Solid effin work Pez!

Not too bad yourself Red.

Lol. Found this searching through some shop boxes. College (and turtleneck sweaters) was a rip.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Basement shop update, Stef! How's 'lectric work coming along? Done?


----------



## theoldfart

Made it to Baton Rouge, crawfish etoufe foe dinner, life is good. Getting tired of being behind the wheel, only a few more thousand miles left, Florida next


----------



## ToddJB

How's that new frame doing?


----------



## chrisstef

This week was work on the house week Smitty. Got the trim in the dining room all painted .

Ill be buying all the wire and receptacles this weekend. Hopefully sparky can come by sometime next week and get me connected and brief me on wiring the receptacles. Another couple weeks and i should be on to setting and tuning all my gear.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, truck is doing well, no issues so far. A new suspension is awesome to drive. Good luck this weekend, you have to give it a shot and if there's a chance for some reconciliation all the better.


----------



## woodcox

Nice rocks pez!

A link to that corner cab shelf perhaps? Wifey was asking for one last night and she digs that one over what she's found so far.


----------



## Pezking7p

As always, you blokes are very kind.

Stef, you look 16 in that photo.

Wood, here's a pile of them. It's very hard to navigate what the difference is between them all. I don't even remember which one I bought. http://www.cabinetparts.com/c/kitchen-blind-corner-organizers


----------



## RPhillips

Nice work Pez!


----------



## jmartel

> As always, you blokes are very kind.
> 
> Stef, you look 16 in that photo.
> 
> Wood, here s a pile of them. It s very hard to navigate what the difference is between them all. I don t even remember which one I bought. http://www.cabinetparts.com/c/kitchen-blind-corner-organizers
> 
> - Pezking7p


Ouch those are pricey.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Paper waxer's make big bucks. No prob.


----------



## August

> Man, Pez is really making me want to remodel my 70 s kitchen. In good time. I m sure I ll post our living room remodel this spring. Except, I m way more efficient than Pez and Smitty…..lawl!
> 
> Todd- also hoping that goes well for you. Course I can totally relate to the strained parental relationships. That s why I didn t go into the family business like that knucklehead 7…..lawl!
> 
> Pimp sauce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Damn Red
Your becoming a all around woodworking expert men!!!!
Someday I'll get your autograph


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Hehehe….thanks men.

Toldya her hair changes every month or two. She lopped it all off. 









Notice the hunger games cowl. I love that woman.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Ouch those are pricey.
> 
> - jmartel





> ^Paper waxer s make big bucks. No prob.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Lol @ paper waxer. i justified it by all the money I saved on making my own cabinets. I just hate corner cabs because things go in there and never come out. Largest cabinet in the kitchen, small price to pay to make it useable. Also, I think about $150 in hardware and you could make one, but it would take a day or two. The kind the pulls out and then slides over to reveal another shelf.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, love the lathe tools. Switching it up on the shop fixtures and going to cherry eh? Wife is going to start carrying a bow soon. And starting revolutions.


----------



## john2005

+1 on the hatred of the corner cab. Like the black hole of the kitchen.


----------



## duckmilk

Saw this and wondered if jmart had seen it.

http://www.flixxy.com/rocket-powered-bicycle-world-record-0-207-mph-in-5-seconds.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## theoldfart

Red, she looks to good for you 
Made to Tallahasee, raining, going out for food at a HIGH end restaurant (Applebee's), it's closer than anything else and I need a medicinal adult beverage.
Latter


----------



## ToddJB

Half price apps!


----------



## theoldfart

Naw , just pasta and a Corona. Watched BC vs FSU, based on FSU's record thought they should be walking away with it. Bad juju, being the only MassHole in a Talahassee/FSU bar!


----------



## jmartel

Motorcycle show was pretty cool today. Went out after to a late lunch and Adam Carolla was in the booth next to us.


----------



## john2005

Good job Jmart, you killed the thread.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I tend to do that. My bad.


----------



## Mosquito

I spent all afternoon and most of the evening in the shop yesterday, but it was all clean up/organization work. 
Before: (it was actually a lot worse… more stuff on the floor, and the bench was full of saw sharpening stuff)









I still have to clear off the saw bench, and little 3-drawer thing, but got the rest cleaned up, got rid of all the computer parts, and finally got rid of the box my scroll saw came in, but this is the current state.









I also cleaned out the closet and organized the wood, and got things cleaned out.









Round and square dowels got an organization setup as well. Cut up a cardboard shipping tube I got some acrylic tubing in.









Much more space now


----------



## GJP60

Hi Chris & other Jocks. 
I don't know about you, but each fall I have lots of ladybugs in the shop. They are just trying to winter inside. Recently I was sharpening chisels a ladybug was walking along the side go the Shapton stone. By the time I got my phone out to take the pic, the little beast had crawled to the end of the chisel.


----------



## jmartel

I keep forgetting you do your woodworking inside the house, Mos. Looks nice though.

Ready for consumption. I'm expecting this to be all gone today.


----------



## Mosquito

I do not get lady bugs, but the occasional box-elder. And cat.

My shop space is inside, and it's kind of nice in that it's climate controlled, but also not very large, and after-hours is usually a no-go lol


----------



## RPhillips

Question regarding Dovetails, I see that the angle of the tails is usually referred to as 6:1 or 7:1. Why is this? Why not just refer to it as an angle in degrees?

...I wasn't sure exactly what angle to make my tails at, so I measured the angle of two points, one point 6" horizontally and one 1" vertically. I assume this is correct?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Rob- same reason some measure metric, some imperial. There's really no right or wrong I suppose. Go with what looks good to you. Here's a decent article.

http://davidbarronfurniture.blogspot.com/2013/02/new-dovetail-guides-which-angles.html


----------



## RPhillips

Thanks Red, that pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## 489tad

Mos that figured lumber is purdy. 
JMart after you finish off your gallon of cider make sure to post a review. Nothing like a properly influenced review.


----------



## chrisstef

Even insects get in more shop time than i do. Its been a while since we caught up Glen. Whatcha been workin on? I dig the hitchhiker pic.

That much cider has got to be a serious influence on ones bowels.


----------



## ToddJB

Got some shop time today. The welder is alive.

And its been awhile since I put time in on the wall, but got 3 of the 7 panels permanently afixed, me and the impact driver are tired.


----------



## Mosquito

> Question regarding Dovetails, I see that the angle of the tails is usually referred to as 6:1 or 7:1. Why is this? Why not just refer to it as an angle in degrees?
> 
> ...I wasn t sure exactly what angle to make my tails at, so I measured the angle of two points, one point 6" horizontally and one 1" vertically. I assume this is correct?
> 
> - RPhillips


That is exactly correct, and why it's 6:1, 7:1, etc. Because you take a measuring square (the kind with two legs and ruler markings) and then take your adjustable t-square and with the handle along one edge, put the edge of the blade at the 1", and then have it go off the measuring square at the 6", 7", 8", etc. Just rise over run, as you did.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Question regarding Dovetails, I see that the angle of the tails is usually referred to as 6:1 or 7:1. Why is this? Why not just refer to it as an angle in degrees?
> 
> ...I wasn t sure exactly what angle to make my tails at, so I measured the angle of two points, one point 6" horizontally and one 1" vertically. I assume this is correct?
> 
> - RPhillips


Rob, it has to do with how the old timers made their guides.

If you draw two parallel lines on a piece of wood on inch apart and six inches long you can connect the diagonal and saw it off into a 6:1 guide. Same thing with an 8:1. That way you can make a guide without the need for a protractor and it comes out perfect.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, Santa's elves got to spend some time in the shop today. Girl child has been nice and she is getting good grades so she gets a tea box for Christmas. The dry fit went well. Some sanding and initial finishing tomorrow and, with any luck, it will be done next weekend.










Did get interrupted during this. We have a sink hole opening up beside our chemistry buidling. Had to close classes in there for tomorrow while the engineers have a look at the foundation. I am on vacation so I get to watch from afar unless the building actually starts falling down. And some how our communications guy selected the wrong list and invited 16,400 people to the conference call! Talk about back pedaling.

PS..the spell check in Lumberjocks can spell Satan's but not Santa's…Huuuummmmmmm


----------



## RPhillips

> Question regarding Dovetails, I see that the angle of the tails is usually referred to as 6:1 or 7:1. Why is this? Why not just refer to it as an angle in degrees?
> 
> ...I wasn t sure exactly what angle to make my tails at, so I measured the angle of two points, one point 6" horizontally and one 1" vertically. I assume this is correct?
> 
> - RPhillips
> 
> That is exactly correct, and why it s 6:1, 7:1, etc. Because you take a measuring square (the kind with two legs and ruler markings) and then take your adjustable t-square and with the handle along one edge, put the edge of the blade at the 1", and then have it go off the measuring square at the 6", 7", 8", etc. Just rise over run, as you did.
> 
> - Mosquito





> Question regarding Dovetails, I see that the angle of the tails is usually referred to as 6:1 or 7:1. Why is this? Why not just refer to it as an angle in degrees?
> 
> ...I wasn t sure exactly what angle to make my tails at, so I measured the angle of two points, one point 6" horizontally and one 1" vertically. I assume this is correct?
> 
> - RPhillips
> 
> Rob, it has to do with how the old timers made their guides.
> 
> If you draw two parallel lines on a piece of wood on inch apart and six inches long you can connect the diagonal and saw it off into a 6:1 guide. Same thing with an 8:1. That way you can make a guide without the need for a protractor and it comes out perfect.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pezking7p

Quiet weekend.

Jmart how was the cider?

Good luck with the welder Todd and keep a positive outlook!


----------



## jmartel

It was good. You couldn't taste the alcohol at all, though you could smell it a bit. After drinking a bunch of it, you could feel it though.










That's all that's left. Wasn't just me that drank this though. There was a handful of us working on it. I may finish the rest before bed.

I'm picking up some more cider from Costco tomorrow and going to start another batch. This one probably won't have any cinnamon or other spices though. Just a normal sweet cider.


----------



## KelvinGrove

>


Buffalo steaks and broccoli? Throw a baked tater in the oven and I'll be over!


----------



## RPhillips

Lol I seen that too!


----------



## chrisstef

6-10" Wednesday into Thursday. Its too early in the season for this crap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Monday. Desk. Coffee.

Hi.

Hope the pops visit is beneficial Todd.

Young Stef…. Ha! Who's dandruff was on that lovely sweater of yours?

Pez the kitchen looks fantastic, you are kicking ass man. Your pace is really amazing too.

Eff snow.


----------



## Pezking7p

> 6-10" Wednesday into Thursday. Its too early in the season for this crap.
> 
> - chrisstef


High of 73 today.

Still on vacation.

Thanks for saying so, Todd. After this half the house will be really nice. Starting to think I need to add on another 700-1000 sq ft and just stay here.

More pics tonight.


----------



## jmartel

Tim, check the date on that. May 26th. That's how long it's been since we've updated it.



> 6-10" Wednesday into Thursday.
> 
> - chrisstef


I thought you always liked taking 6-10" overnight?


----------



## duckmilk

Started working on these adirondack chairs over a month ago using native cedar from a local sawyer. The stuff is full of knots and changing grain which makes it difficult to plane. Even with sharp irons there is minor tearout. Oh well, they are outside chairs anyway.



















The color underneath is beautiful, and it smells great.










The shop dog really loved the shavings when it got cold here.










I found some boards that were book-matched and used them for the back slats. The one on the left looks kinda like a seal, and the right one looks like some kind of african animal.










One of the arm pieces had a pretty major check in it, so i tried to force some epoxy in the cracks. Fortunately, it fell on the floor and broke cleanly, which allowed a better glue up.
Will be finishing with 4 parts blo to 3 parts turpentine. Didn't have any beeswax per Superdav's recipe.


----------



## 7Footer

^beautiful adirondacks, and awesome job book matching, they almost look like faces in the backs, that is some cool looking cedar too.

Gawd, Red you're completely right, I'll take my lumps, thank god this is a short week. Been at work for an hour and literally the only word my Dad is said to me since he walked in was "Hi" after I said good morning…. Sucks man, we're at odds right now, just awkward up in hurrrrr.

I need a big night from Percy and Forsett tonight to come back on old Grande Rojo.

Had some catching up to do on the thread, didn't look since Friday morning, only 63 replies, you doods are slacking! I was expecting at least 250+... Spent all friggin day on Saturday looking at wedding venues (wife wants to have our 'official' big wedding next year because when we got married 5 years ago it was just a small ceremony at my parents house due to a time and money crunch).... Gotta say, I just dont get it, women and weddings, but then again I don't think she gets my obsession with tools so I can't hold it against her, but yeah all dang day looking at venues, and talking about venues and menus and food and dj's and photographers and blah blah blah… Then worked on the basement all day yesterday, not much of a weekend for this guy… At least my Seahawks and Blazers won!

Anyone of you guys watch the show Homeland? Holy crap. Between that and Walking Dead I'm in (no pun intended) Hog Heaven on Sundays. Stef is in Hog Heaven every time he gets a picture text from Hog.

Hope the Pops visit goes well Todd. Would be cool to learn how to properly weld.


----------



## jmartel

7'er,

Did you see Marshawn Lynch's post-game interview with the media? Awesome. Got fined $100,000 last week for not speaking with the media, so this week he only responded with either "Yeah" or "Maybe" or "I don't know". The only thing he deviated from with those was talking about his charity, which the reporters couldn't care less about.

Good way to get around the NFL's BS media rules. I wish more players would just shut the hell up and play.


----------



## 7Footer

I heard the snippets of it on the radio this morning, and I think it's just hilarious. I agree, most of the questions that the media asks them are super weak, Beast crack me up. Just like his interview with Dion Sanders around Super Bowl time, "I'm 'bout that action Boss" ... I love the interviews that Bill Belichick, and Greg Popavich do. Pop is probably my favorite.

Edit: Here's the Lynch interview.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, the radio station up here I listen to was having an "Ask Marshawn Lynch" segment this morning where people would call up and ask a question and they'd play a clip from his interview.


----------



## chrisstef

I like Lynch. Just wants to do his job and eat some skittles. Hard to argue with that attitude


----------



## 7Footer

Fo sho. I hope he stays in Sea-town for another couple years but it sounds like he already has one foot out the door. 









Big win over the Cards this weekend, now @ Frisco on Turkey Day… Gonna be good stuff, both teams seem to be getting their ish together, except for Frisco almost losing to Oakland yesterday.


----------



## chrisstef

Lets not talk about losing to Oakland all right 7. (even though you meant Washington) Shane and I are still hurting inside.


----------



## RPhillips

My boys are bad enough that calling them Oakland might not even be an insult… My Skins' need some help…


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, I did mean Washington. Bob Griffin Sux dix.. And yeah what happened to your boys the other night, even after Latavius got concussed they couldn't get it done..

I haven't been watching any college b-ball, Huskies off to a good start?

Wifey has to work tonight, she just switched to night shift…. Cant wait to go home, blast some fugging reggae and get a little shop time in with some football and Blazers on TV.


----------



## chrisstef

RG3 is in deep trouble in DC. Gruden does not like him at all. Hearing chants for Colt McCoy has got to be disheartening.

AThe dogs are doing OK. We got roughed y by WVU and Huggy bear last night. Our youngsters couldn't handle the press. We had something like 19 turnovers. Our "stud" freshman wingman had 8 turnovers himself. We'll be OK but we aint making a run that I can see.

Shop, tunes, and tv sounds sweet.

I dunno what really happened to the chiefs. It was a sloppy game in the rain and our run D aint so hot. Our offense can be stale. Looked like we came out flat.


----------



## RPhillips

Yeah, I think RGIII's day are numbered. Too bad, I really liked the guy. Colt is not the answer one game is not proof, but I do admit, he played damn well that game against the 'boys. We have a solid back in Morris, but our secondary is non-existant. We need to be able to stop the pass if they want to win.

Reggae in the shop… hmmm that might work. Seems like I mostly end up listening to QotSA or Deftones… man I really need to update my playlists and add some variety.


----------



## chrisstef

So I was down in the shop for a few over the weekend and I got to thinking about the layout and all the wiring. I think im going to get all the machines in place and see how it all works before I go and wire the place up. I don't want to miss any outlets or find out after the wiring is done that a particular machine doesn't work where I thought it would. What do you gals think?


----------



## JayT

I think that one you have the workbench in place, everything else's location will fall into place.

Oh, wait, never mind.


----------



## chrisstef

JayT - ive been meaning to ask, is your avatar a blind squirrel because you, yourself, love to find nuts?


----------



## 7Footer

Right, lol hearing McCoy chants must be brutal…. Brutal when the 2nd and 3rd string QB's have outplayed you….

Yeah dude that game was wet & sloppy (just the way Rob likes 'em). I thought for sure after Latavius got concussed that Oaktown would blow it… Raiders have their moments though man, they played great against the Seahawk at the Clink, almost beat us too.

As for your shop wiring, I like your idea, but quit fartin' around and get that fugger wired!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I agree with your hesitation and desire to see them in place before concluding the wiring. Although I am lazy, shiftless, have a mild perfectionist streak, a huge lack of cognitive reasoning, an increasing lack of desire to do anything inside and I don't know much generally.


----------



## RPhillips

> JayT - ive been meaning to ask, is your avatar a blind squirrel because you, yourself, love to find nuts?
> 
> - chrisstef


LMAO!


----------



## Airframer

I am not sure about this… looks like a trap..


----------



## JayT

^ That's from stef's other "job". He really likes it when this guy comes in










Sorry, stef, you can't try to change the subject to distract people every time the workbench gets brought up.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, move your major machines in to where you think you will want them. Then pretend you are building something, like…a bench?
Then move them as necessary and wire the darn thing.


----------



## racerglen

Nice big cardboard box as bench mock up, power tools in a circle round it, going nyah nayah..
Steph, my bench took years, ended up with my dad's framework getting reinforced then 2" full dimention western maple for the top..it fits my wee basement space and is being modified regularly..do NOT rush into it..although seems yew do have a heck of a lot more space than I do…ah nuts..spoiled the thread theme..I think it was shame the Steph to start ?


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I agree with your hesitation and desire to see them in place before concluding the wiring. Although I am lazy, shiftless, have a mild perfectionist streak, a huge lack of cognitive reasoning, an increasing lack of desire to do anything inside and I don t know much generally.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I aspire to be more like Tony!


----------



## 7Footer

Dang, congrats JayT, you've really lost some weight since your first bondo pose!

Was looking for a clip earlier and came across a couple of classic scenes from this movie, this movie was so effin funny, the parodies were perfect…. And at the end of this clip, Jamie Pressley in her prime, damn she fine. *language warning Todd/Tony*




View on YouTube


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here comes the Xmas presents…..

btw, turning the mouth (end grain) of a vase is nerve racking. 









Not bad for my first bud vase…


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, I'd be nervous too, turning something that long unsupported. What is that length, 10" or more? WOW! It looks nice though…
Now, drill it out for a test tube so you can actually put a rose in it with water! Oh, and carve a monogram on the side to make it really special…
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Dan, it's already drilled out for a test tube prior to turning.

It's about 8" long. I turned as much as I could with the live center in place, then changed to that setup just to clean it up. That's how the dude in the book and video I borrowed from Arlin did it. How else should I do it?


----------



## john2005

> So I was down in the shop for a few over the weekend and I got to thinking about the layout and all the wiring. I think im going to get all the machines in place and see how it all works before I go and wire the place up. I don t want to miss any outlets or find out after the wiring is done that a particular machine doesn t work where I thought it would. What do you gals think?
> 
> - chrisstef


Dunno, are you flying it to the moon?

Didn't think so. Put down your purse and hammer em in. Pez has built a friggen kitchen already and August is on his second bench. Just sayin.


----------



## summerfi

> I am lazy, shiftless, have … a huge lack of cognitive reasoning, an increasing lack of desire to do anything … and I don't know much generally.
> - AnthonyReed


How does that work with your perfectionist streak? Split personality? Tony meets Anthony? We love ya even though you're a conflicted individual. ;-) Oh, and bless your heart.


----------



## johnstoneb

Red
You might look at a steady rest to support that end.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 to the steady rest in this case. I didn't see the predrilled hole. I use a filler dowel snug in the predrilled hole, leaving it long enough to keep the tail center out of the way, and put the tailstock on it. If I happen to cut into it a little finishing the end, so be it, no harm done. I use a different type of cutting action (shearing) that would almost certainly lead to at least a small calamity on that length unsupported.

Not meaning to come down hard on that, BRK, it just surprised me that you had no problems. You had a thick tenon, a good chuck and taking light scraping cuts on the end= success! Now…the monogram? :J)

Lathes are slippery slopes by themselves and you can get "derailed" into turning! It's lots of fun and very rewarding. Virtually endless possibilities. Carry on! Keep posting…Look forward to seeing what you do. 
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Dan. I didn't take it at all like you were coming down on me. I just honestly don't know. I probably need someone looking after me

Obviously I'm not all that confident in what I'm doing in turning. Like always, I way a couple videos, read a couple books and think, "Shoot, I can do that!"

I have a hunter hunter carbide tool that does more of a shearing action. No way you'd want to use that unsupported. A catch would send that thing out of the chuck for sure. I was just doing a light scraping action in the pic (with a facemask). Seemed to work ok. I like ya'll suggestions though. Thanks.


----------



## Pezking7p

Morning drive by. Few trim things to finish up but overall pretty well done.


----------



## CL810

Pez - The conspiracy theorist in me says you really started on that kitchen in August but posted the pics like it only took you a week or so to get it done. ;-). Great work. It looks really good!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dan, I love that corner tray. What is it actually called? Where did you find it?

Yesterday Lumberjock Sod Buster (my next door neighbor) and I made a trip to Harbor Fright. I needed a pair of sheet metal pliers for my project and a tarp to cover the tiller with. He didn't need anything but went along for the rideanyway. I came back with my stuff and one 18 inch clamp. He came home with 4 bags and a box full of stuff.

Anyway, the tea chest project is coming along. All of the parts are done and I decided to fill the wasted space with a shallow tray for tea bags etc.










And using my new sheet metal pliers I made the copper corner pieces.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' that is an outstanding spoof movie, I agree.

Very nice BRK.

Haha @ John.

"How does that work with your perfectionist streak? - Summerfi" - I assume it is all in what one's vision of perfection is; no split or conflict for me in this. Staunch views of abstract concepts can prove cumbersome, no? Thanks for the love and blessing. ;-)

Fantastic job Pez!

Looking great Tim.


----------



## jmartel

Luckily it's a short week this week. Trying to give up soda again. Day one isn't off to a good start yet.


----------



## john2005

Tony, will you talk to Eri..er Jmart?


----------



## duckmilk

> Pez - The conspiracy theorist in me says you really started on that kitchen in August but posted the pics like it only took you a week or so to get it done.
> 
> - CL810


He actually hired a crew to get it done and tried to take all the credit himself.

Great job Pez, love the sink and I need to figure out how to make my own swing out corner shelves.

Can't wait to see the final tea chest, Tim.


----------



## ToddJB

Holy Mother of productivity! Pez, amazing job. Stunning improvement.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- I take back calling you a "hack." Hope to make my kitchen that nice one day. I like everything about it.

Question for the Flooring mafia….and rest of panel. A few guys a work rave about this buy direct flooring website. After receiving some samples, I can't see why not to order from them. They're cheaper(especially with current 20% off entire stock sale) and the shipping is negated by sales tax savings. Anyway, curious what you guys think.
 
Weshipfloors.com

The acacia we want:
http://weshipfloors.com/flooring/acacia-natural-solid-34-x-3-58-smooth-tobacco-road


----------



## chrisstef

Pez has reached hero status. That's haulin balls bro.

I installed my lumber rack last night lol.

Gonna be stuffin 3 jars worth of cherry peppers tonight. Nom nom nom. Nitrile gloves, couple a brewskis and some tunes will get me into the holiday swing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gloves for cherry peppers? They mess up your nails?


----------



## jmartel

Offical trailer is out for the new Jurassic Park movie. Can't wait. I think this one might be worth going to see in Imax. First one remains one of my favorite movies, and one of my favorite books as well.

Please don't let it suck. Please don't let it suck. Please don't let it suck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You did see one of the other three, correct?


----------



## walden

> You did see one of the other three, correct?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I think he is excited because this time, they are making the movie with Lego action figures.


----------



## jmartel

> You did see one of the other three, correct?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I've seen all 3. 2 was merely OK, and 3 wasn't very good.


----------



## 489tad

Prz, fantastic job. No way could I have completed that project in that amoun of time.

Red, if they take back any crappy flooring they send you it's probably not a bad deal.


----------



## chrisstef

You better bust that safari hat out from storage for the premier J mart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pith helmets are cool as hell.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Cool and acceptable










Also cool and acceptable









Also cool and acceptable









What he will probably end up with.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Pez- I take back calling you a "hack." Hope to make my kitchen that nice one day. I like everything about it.
> 
> Question for the Flooring mafia….and rest of panel. A few guys a work rave about this buy direct flooring website. After receiving some samples, I can t see why not to order from them. They re cheaper(especially with current 20% off entire stock sale) and the shipping is negated by sales tax savings. Anyway, curious what you guys think.
> 
> Weshipfloors.com
> 
> The acacia we want:
> http://weshipfloors.com/flooring/acacia-natural-solid-34-x-3-58-smooth-tobacco-road
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red - as someone who was in hardwood flooring distribution, I would tend to shy away from anything bought online. If you have any issues with the wood (and there can be lots of issues with hardwood) you might have a lot of trouble getting a claim processed.

I believe it is always better to deal with a storefront. Maybe Lumber Liquidators.

If it was tile, it would be a different story.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That's kinda what I was thinking Paul. We do have a lumber lumber liquidators in Omaha, but that place is the reason I know there can be issues with hardwood. I've had friends buy Bellawood from them(usually exotic) and it was clearly not dried or milled properly. Some of the planks were a full 1/8" wider than others. Course they don't realize this til mid installation.

I dunno. I always over-examine big purchases.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I don't think you are over-examining.

At least with LL, you have an outlet to go back to. I know some of their products leave something to be desired. But they are inexpensive. Some of these internet floor stores are just a guy sitting in front of his computer in his underware, brokering sales. When it comes time to stand behind the material, he is no where to be found.

If you want pre-finished material, I would stick to the major manufacturers like Bruce, Mannington, Anderson, Shaw, etc. but buy from somewhere you can get some customer service. One of the main duties I had while I worked in distribution was claims. Not fun, but at least the customers who purchased the lines we carried had recourse.


----------



## RPhillips

> Pez- I take back calling you a "hack." Hope to make my kitchen that nice one day. I like everything about it.
> 
> Question for the Flooring mafia….and rest of panel. A few guys a work rave about this buy direct flooring website. After receiving some samples, I can t see why not to order from them. They re cheaper(especially with current 20% off entire stock sale) and the shipping is negated by sales tax savings. Anyway, curious what you guys think.
> 
> Weshipfloors.com
> 
> The acacia we want:
> http://weshipfloors.com/flooring/acacia-natural-solid-34-x-3-58-smooth-tobacco-road
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red that is about the same flooring that I put down in my last house (right before I lost my job and had to move) and that is about what I paid for it then from LL, but no discount and I had to pay sales tax, but free pick up. It was LL's brand, Virginia Millworks, Tobacco Road, hand scraped.

I also ran into boards that were of different widths, was pain to layout as I didn't notice that problem until it was too late, but I made it work out.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Been real busy, so I have not had time to post much. Did want to applaud the fine work done by Pez. Well done!


----------



## chrisstef

No gloves. Fingers burny. Thanks Tony. You mind effed me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. The other option here is Nebraska Furniture mart. Place is massive….and they haggle. Maybe I'll take my quote down there and see what they say.


----------



## DanKrager

I guess it's a time issue…but you could mill your own floor boards. I've been there and done that a couple times, and did T&G paneling, too, over the years. This would be a good excuse to get a small power feeder for your table saw. With the feeder the entire job can be done with the table saw. A dado speeds things up. Doing it yourself you are sure to get the full thickness that is desirable in my book. And you can be pretty assured of accuracy and a good match if you need more. 
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

You doin the whole house Red? You better stretch out them hamstrings before you start big fella. Thats a lotta ups and downs for a giant.


----------



## DanKrager

Giant? It's my understanding that he might have to get a step ladder to use a nail set on the edge of a flooring board! We'll eventually see pictures… 
DanK


----------



## Airframer

Stef… not that I am speaking from experience here but.. if you plan on any private recreational activities after messing with those peppers don't. You may think you have washed it all off till you realize you are burning like BRK down below.. Again, I am just guessing here…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You goofballs. Stef- living room, dining room, and hallway. About 600 sqft. Also tiling the kitchen and replacing all the baseboard and doors upstairs. I'm tired just talking about it.

Dan- I def kicked that around when I was thinking about unfinished. But man, prefinished sure as it's advantages in a home with little kids. Our rational is that we'll let the kids beat the crap out of it and refinish down the road.


----------



## 489tad

Red, the guy that refinished our floors did a horrible job. I could have done just as good, or bad depending on how you look at it. I would have used pre finished but the existing floor was not the right color. Up stairs will be per finished. 
If you have a LL near you use them. Prices are good and they replaced the one bad bundle I was given.


----------



## Pezking7p

Prefinished woods have some pretty bomb proof coatings on them. Much better than what you can do yourself. I've had great experiences with lumber liquidators. I.ve only done bamboo through them, never hardwood, so I can't attest for the quality of the hardwood but I can't see why they wouldn't replace your off widths. I imagine 400 sq ft of hardwood ought to go down pretty quickly, right?

Stef, are you giving away the canned peppers as gifts? Did you can a whole peck?

Family is almost all here. In laws showed up yesterday, as did my brothers family. My parents and nephew are arriving today. Going to get crazy. My cats are so freaked out, the black one actually went UNDER the cabinets.










So I've been jokingly asked a few times already if I would make other people cabinets. This would be madness, but it got me thinking about what equipment you would need to make production cabinets, which I honk is a fun thought experiment. So, what is in your cabinet shop?

-Planer
-Jointer
-Belt Sander
-Table saw with power feeder (I'm sure there is a better saw for ripping?)
-Chop saw 
-Shaper with power feeder
-Line borer
-Power pocket hole driller
-Huge dust collector
-Spray setup


----------



## chrisstef

If by peck you mean a bushel, no. I just bought 2 bigger jars in vinegar from the grocery store to make for the holiday. Call it 50-60 peppers.

AF - good thing it was no tug Tuesday or I would have been in trouble.

Id say youre going to need multiple shaper set ups if youre running a cab shop. All dedicated machinery that requires no adjustments, ever.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- I've never been in a production shop that didn't have a wide drum sander. Gotta admit, making tons of sold door panels….that thing would pay for itself in a month.

Appreciate the input on the flooring guys. I have a buddy from work who is going to help me install it. He used to do it for a living and does great work. Plus…he's built like a brick $h+house. I will be relying on his back. I haven't installed flooring for 7-8 years. He claims we can throw down 600 sq foot in a day. Best part is he owes me for wiring his house, so I don't have to pay him. I'm gonna get it bought and let it acclimate in here for a month or so, then we'll see.

We were gonna wait and start this stuff with the tax return, but I've had my best earnings year in my career, so may as well get started.


----------



## chrisstef

Hopefully you didn't vault yourself into a higher tax bracket Rojo. I hate when that ish happens. Expecting a big nut back from the feds and whammo, they sock ya in the nuts and throw you a couple of quarters.


----------



## JayT

Been away from the thread for a couple days.

Nice work on the kitchen, Pez.



> -Table saw with power feeder (I m sure there is a better saw for ripping?)
> 
> - Pezking7p


Yep, Google up "Gang rip saw". Big money and big time savings to pay for it.

I'm no help on new flooring, Red. Our house has solid oak under the carpets and I've refinished a couple of rooms. Still have to do the living room and the last bedroom. I'm fearful that the oak in the living room will be too far gone to refinish and will have to be replaced. That project is probably for 2015 or 2016. Depends on what order the wife wants things done.

I've been doing one major project on the house per year. So far have done the master bedroom, one spare bedroom, kitchen and this year was the exterior of the house (new porch rail, a couple window replacements, some landscaping and paint). Right now it's a tossup whether the bathroom or living room is next.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, so you stuff them with cheese and ham? Sounds good. What's in the juice?

Gang rip saw looks sweet. What're the multiple shapers for? I always see that shops going up for sale on CL usually have about 3 shapers and I never understood why. One for each profile? Red, definitely need a wide format sander. Sanding sucks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Not only has Farm Bureau insurance pissed me off, they have pissed me off in a way that creates such a long story that I can't even write it all down!

Rant complete….off to make another pot of coffee!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Pez - don't forget the edge bander, cnc, dual cut chop saw (2 chops saws that cut at the same time - perfect repeatable length).

Have a friend that has a cabinet parts company. All he doe is precut parts for cabinet shops. I'll try to get over there and take some pics of his shop. Beam saws, multiple wb sanders up to 50", etc. He is the guy that gave me the 20" Powermatic planer he did not need anymore (too small). He has a lot of equipment that would blow your mind.

Sorry about the govmint agency trouble, Tim.


----------



## Pezking7p

I feel like if you want to just make cabinets, you need to be extremely high volume or let someone do a lot of the work for you who has the specialized equipment.

None of this 1-2 kitchens a week type of thing, you need to be doing a kitchen a day.


----------



## jmartel

> We were gonna wait and start this stuff with the tax return, but I ve had my best earnings year in my career, so may as well get started.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


A nice christmas order to Lie Nielsen would be a good way to invest some of that extra money.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty much Pez. I use extra sharp provolone and prociutto ham (Margharetia brand). The juice is just vinegar. I gut the seeds out of them and ill wash one batch clean and free from any seeds and another batch leaving the seeds in the vinegar. Return all the pepper to the vinegar bath until they are consumed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cherry peppers are about as hot as pickles….. come on Demo. I bet they are tasty as hell stuffed.

Poor kitty.

Sorry for the troubles Tim.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Lol Jmart. LN Xmas order was submitted yesterday. I just fill the cart and hand the laptop to the wifey, "here's what I want for Xmas." No 51 yet though. Maybe when I get paid for this dining set I'm building this winter.

Stef- Ya, trying not to spend that tax check before it's cashed. Shoot, maybe I should sit on it for 3 years, case I get audited again


----------



## chrisstef

Im not sayin theyre scorching hot T but they got a little tang. I don't wanna go irritating any of the old timers ulcers but you keep talkin trash and ill stuff your pepper good there sweetheart.


----------



## summerfi

Red - I don't know if this is transferable between stores or even any use to you at all, but I thought I'd pass it along just in case.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/hsh/4759177108.html


----------



## jmartel

> ^Lol Jmart. LN Xmas order was submitted yesterday. I just fill the cart and hand the laptop to the wifey, "here s what I want for Xmas." No 51 yet though. Maybe when I get paid for this dining set I m building this winter.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Good man. I already know that my parents are getting me Lee Valley gift cards, and I will be picking some up myself on Monday when they have the cyber monday sale on them (hopefully. Haven't seen anything about it this year yet).

Now the trouble is deciding on what I want. I don't have a #4. I'd love a #8, but I think I'll go Old Stanley on that one to save some money.


----------



## Tim457

Those stuffed peppers sound delicious. I didn't even know extra sharp provolone existed, I'll have to keep a lookout. I've definitely had cherry peppers that were about as hot as pickles. I think they breed bland peppers specially for the weenies. I think there are even habaneros that way too. But other cherry peppers have a decent heat and good flavor to them.

That's about the right place for a cat, is all I'm sayin. They don't make nice with my allergies.


----------



## Tim457

And oh yeah, state of the shop is stoked. Found out the local school has a woodshop still and got a tour. Top end powermatic equipment throughout. The 26" planer with helical head is so quiet you can hear the chips shooting through the dust collector chute. Even had some hand planes and other hand tools sitting out ready to use. He said the good stuff was kept put away, but I didn't get a chance to see it. He said they only buy the best, so I'm assuming LV or LN planes. I can't just walk in and use the stuff, but if I play my cards right I may be able to benefit a bit.


----------



## chrisstef

Man I found this deli, http://liuzzicheese.com/index.htm, when we were working on a job around the corner. If you need/want that good stuff, order a gift basket from this joint. They make their own cheeses and cure their own meats (Tony). Off the charts good.

Snowin like a bastard here btw.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap that place looks awesome.

Bad timing on the snow, careful out there.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I feel like if you want to just make cabinets, you need to be extremely high volume or let someone do a lot of the work for you who has the specialized equipment.
> 
> None of this 1-2 kitchens a week type of thing, you need to be doing a kitchen a day.
> 
> - Pezking7p


We had a guy who did custom kitchens. His thing was that he would only do them for people who love to cook and he would only do one per month. That meant he was doing a lot of high end work and he got his business by word of mouth. His base rate (late 90's) was 6K Plus materials typical kitchen for around 15K then and more if you wanted to move a lot of electrical and plumbing. He had a shop with a set of movable walls. He would complete the kitchen and let you look at it before the install. He used a couple of off duty fire fighters to help with the install. His thing was that he was making 60K per year working when he felt like it. Not a bad deal really.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm a pepper puss. Born and bread on a bland diet. I wish it didn't define my manhood so much, but alas, I am a heat wiener.

Dad visit is over. Things went pretty awesome, for the most part. Jack loved playing with him. Addie eventually warmed up. Conversations were mostly positive, though surface level. He and I got to spend some time going to the welding supply, scrap yard, and in the shop actually welding. That part was really good. It is said that women build relationships face to face (conversation), and men build them shoulder to shoulder (shared experiences). I find this to be true, and it was good to have a positive shared experience with my dad. The only thing that was a little awkward was Lindsay took him to the airport this morning, since I had to come into work, and he was trying to give her fatherly advice and making statements about how his parenting style worked out so well with me. Yep abandonment really makes the best of kids. Oh well.

As for shop talk. The old welder works awesome. Really awesome actually. He was saying he's never used an AC welder that works so well or runs so hot. We were running rods at about half the amps that he runs them on this newer high dollar machines. And that it runs as smoothly as DC does. And I got a lot of good practice with a watchful eye over my shoulder, which makes a world of difference. I learned more in a few hours than I think I could have in months of tinkering by myself. Additionally, I had found a wire feed welder in the alley about 6 months ago, and just brought it into the shop having no hopes of it actually working, but thought I'd have him look at it really quick to see if it was curbed because the owner didn't know how to use it properly - and that's exactly what the case was. He loaded the wire wrong and it was arcing inside the machine. 10 minutes of messing with it and it was welding like a dream. So there was a free $500 worth of equipment that works flawlessly. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome post, Todd. Relieved and happy for you that it went well.


----------



## JayT

Glad things went well overall, Todd. Always good to see families able to mend some fences.

Oh, and YOU SUCK for the free welder.


----------



## chrisstef

Ditto on the above 2 posts. Very happy to hear that things went well Todd.


----------



## Sactomike

My other shop (not the one at home) looks a little more primitive than most.

Sactomike


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Todd, happy for ya man. 

Congrats on the new welder too.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks boys! It does my heart good.

Sac - is there some crazy filtering going on in the pic? Are you a barrel maker?


----------



## CL810

Sactomike you have an interesting story to tell. Very Blog worthy. Hope you start one here on LJ.

(Check out his profile page.)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good deal on the welders Todd. The only thing I seem to get for free is a hard time and a bad name….


----------



## john2005

Glad to hear Todd! Good endings all around.


----------



## RPhillips

> My other shop (not the one at home) looks a little more primitive than most.
> 
> Sactomike
> 
> - Sactomike


Cool shop! so do you churn butter while working on the horse? 

Reminds me of Colonial Williamsburg… grew up not far from there


----------



## RPhillips

Todd, glad things went well. Nice score on the welder too.


----------



## Mosquito

> Sactomike you have an interesting story to tell. Very Blog worthy. Hope you start one here on LJ.
> 
> (Check out his profile page.)
> 
> - CL810


I would agree with this ^


----------



## ShaneA




----------



## ShaneA

Tough to compete with Pez and his kitchen remodel. I have been working one for a while too. Sorry for the crappy pic, taken from my sorry cell phone camera. I have a lot more of the "before" and "in progress" shots I will post some time. But here is where I stand. New granite scheduled for Wednesday install, appliances this Saturday. I started on the walnut cabinets sometime this summer, removed the soffit. Tiled the floor, will be putting in a perm dishwasher…getting rid of a portable one. Still a long way to go…it will be tough get past my traditional 90% and call it done.


----------



## summerfi

> Reminds me of Colonial Williamsburg… grew up not far from there
> 
> - RPhillips


Rob, where was that? I grew up about 25 miles from Williamsburg. My Dad, Grandad and uncle restored many of the buildings there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They stole your stove Shane!!


----------



## ShaneA

Those bastards!!!

Actually I am replacing the old white appliances with stainless steel. Sad story…I "had" a white double oven/range smooth top unit. Sold it to one of the of the Mrs co-workers. Went to deliver it Sunday, and had it tip over in the bed of my truck and shattered the top oven door. That was a $200 mistake. Such is remodeling adventures.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhg! Sorry that happened.

The cabinets look great though.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, those are gorgeous. That's the look I'd like to go for when we redo ours. It hasn't been spouse approved yet though, so we'll see what we end up with.


----------



## walden

Glad to hear it Todd! I would be under arrest by now if my father came to visit…

Pez - That kitchen looks amazing! Great job!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Those bastards!!!
> 
> Actually I am replacing the old white appliances with stainless steel. Sad story…I "had" a white double oven/range smooth top unit. Sold it to one of the of the Mrs co-workers. Went to deliver it Sunday, and had it tip over in the bed of my truck and shattered the top oven door. That was a $200 mistake. Such is remodeling adventures.
> 
> - ShaneA


 heard of it yet.


----------



## jmartel

Any of you guys planning on venturing out on Friday morning?

I'm going to head over to Rockler as I need to get some more hinges anyway, and they are giving out gift cards to the first 75 people. I have to drive past the mall to get there, so it should be interesting. If it wasn't only about 10 minutes away, I'd probably stay home.


----------



## Airframer

12lbs of Brisket has been marinading all night and day and is now on the grill for some char and smoke followed by low and slow all night in the oven for tomorrow. Can't stand turkey.. been doing brisket for 5 years or so now.


----------



## Airframer

Oh.. and I start a week and a half of Staycation today


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Any of you guys planning on venturing out on Friday morning?
> 
> - jmartel


I'm not a fan of "national bait and switch day". I usually find you can get just as good of deals online.


----------



## 489tad

Mrs 489 has been and still busy. She made my favorite, apple pie. 
Happy Thanksgiving Fellas.

A+ on Todd's visit.


----------



## jmartel

> 12lbs of Brisket has been marinading all night and day and is now on the grill for some char and smoke followed by low and slow all night in the oven for tomorrow. Can t stand turkey.. been doing brisket for 5 years or so now.
> 
> - Airframer


I've got some Filet Mignon that I'm thawing out tonight. I only like turkey about once a year, and I had some this past weekend, so I'm good.


----------



## jmartel

> Any of you guys planning on venturing out on Friday morning?
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> I m not a fan of "national bait and switch day". I usually find you can get just as good of deals online.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yeah, if Rockler wasn't doing the gift cards for showing up, I wouldn't go out. But, I figure I might as well since they are. If it was any further away, I wouldn't go out.


----------



## summerfi

Nice lookin pie Dan. Those little figures on the crust are cool and something I've not seen before.

I could eat turkey every day. Love it. April 2012 pic.


----------



## Airframer

Just for Stef.. Pics of my Smokin' Hot Meat…


----------



## ToddJB

I swung by ACE tonight to pick up some wire and they were already doing there sale stuff. Picked up a Fat Max chisel for 50% off and a 4 pack of quick clamps for $19.I won't be heading out Friday.


----------



## Tim457

Todd, very good to hear the visit went well. I was trying to not be serious about the heat of peppers. You're right there are some people that really do take it too seriously. Some amount of heat adds a good amount of flavor, but once it's too hot it's pointless. If you cared to put a very little hot sauce or cayenne on your food semi regularly you'd find your tolerance increases fairly quick.

And dang, forget the turkey, sign me up for some brisket.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang I had a big post and it got deleted.

Brisket looks great. I love brisket. Smoking a 20lb turkey tomorrow.

Shane the cabs look great. This is the time when everything comes together and all your hard work starts to be rewarding. What's the little opening next to your stove? Microwave?

Todd, so glad to hear things went well with your dad. You have to start somewhere and working together is a big start. It takes a strog person to be the first to give a little.

Black Friday. Thinking about jet clamps. What sizes do you use most? I have 30" and 48" already.

Brother and I fit and hung the pantry door tonight to prove to my dad that four of the cheapie full wrap inset hinges would hold it. Swings easy and no sag. Boo yah dad.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Black Friday. Thinking about jet clamps. What sizes do you use most? I have 30" and 48" already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p


Do you have any 24"s? I know they seem like a lesser "value"....but I use them more than any other size.

Will you guys stop posting pics of your awesome new kitchens. My painted 70s cabinets are bugging me more now


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, I bought the 30's because for some reason I thought I would need them to build cabinets. I would happily own some 24's. Do you own anything under 20"?

And I'll happily stop posting kitchen pics as soon as you start. You have enough experience I bet you could whip out some cabinets in a few months. Just replacing cabs wouldn't take long. Whatcha doing to thanksgiving?


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, I think you need to post up some before and afters. I feel we've earned it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My kitchen remodel (probably a couple years off yet) will entail removing soffits and all sorts of craziness too. But ya, kitchen cabinets feel like small potatoes compared to some furniture builds.

My smallest parallel clamps are the 24s. I have four and would like more. Anything smaller than that are the F-style. Of those I've got the HF, but I like the pony's better.

edit: I forget where Todd and I got those clamps from.


----------



## ToddJB

Under 20" I got a lot of HF and Irwin quick clamps. 24" and over are parallels. Even with 50% off jet I'd bet those Jorgys from that place a bunch of us bought 6 months back are still a better deal.


----------



## ToddJB

Red types faster.


----------



## ToddJB

http://www.cripedistributing.com/

Call if you buy more than one and they'll give you another 10% off and combine shipping.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn iPad deleted my post again! Not sure what you mean by before and after pics, Todd. I've posted pretty much everything…you just want side by side? Or the whole sequence of progress pics? I don't have many before pics.

How do the Jorgys compare? They look a little less beefy than the jets, which could be nice if they're lighter.


----------



## CL810

I personally think the Jorgys are better. Those prices at Cripe Distributing are the best I've seen.


----------



## jmartel

Are parallel clamps worth it?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Are parallel clamps worth it?
> 
> - jmartel


Just clamp it and forget it. No sliding or trying to align clamps. They are also great because you can turn them upside down on a table and they stand up. Makes it very easy to do panel glue ups or anything that might require extra hands or a fixture to get glued up. For $20/each, why worry?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ For furniture and cabinets….they're totally worth it. Especially at Cripes price.

I'm a jorgy convert too Andy. Made in 'merica!


----------



## Mosquito

I've used my parallel clamps (Jorgy's) as a make-shift moxon vise when I was working on some stuff at my parents' house (back when I had to go there to use any power tools). I put two clamps on edge, clamped them to my folding table, then clamped my work in the two


----------



## Airframer

That's a mighty cute little hammer you got there Mos..


----------



## CL810

Jmartel, parallel clamps are also more stable and really help squaring things up. Another clamp I've become a big fan of are the heavy duty 12" deep throat F clamps. I use them all the time. Handy and solid.


----------



## ToddJB

A before and after. I watched the progress but since this project drug on for sooooo long I can't remember what it looked like before this 

Go jorgy, go parallel.


----------



## jmartel

> That s a mighty cute little hammer you got there Mos..
> 
> - Airframer


It's not the size of your hammer that counts, it's how hard you bang it?


----------



## Pezking7p

My nephew says: it's how big the nail is that you bang with your hammer. I have no idea what this means.

Here it is with the wall and then without the wall.


















And the same view now.


----------



## Airframer

^ See that Stef? He did an ENTIRE kitchen ANNNND completed a workbench in the time is has taken you to do a counter top and paint 4 concrete walls.. WTF!!


----------



## August

Well no power tool accident but a low angle jack 
Got my finger stuck on the new bench top planing stop and jack bumper plow right thru it feels good 


























My nurse is good


----------



## RPhillips

OUCH!

put your pinkey on ice and then have a few sips of whiskey to help with the swelling


----------



## August

^ no money had to buy glue LOL
So I'm stuck with this


----------



## ToddJB

Those before and afters gotta feel good, Pez. That's champion level work.

Suck it up, Auggie. No one needs their pinky, right?


----------



## john2005

> How do the Jorgys compare? They look a little less beefy than the jets, which could be nice if they re lighter.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'll sell you my jets (2×24 & 2×48) for the price of the jorgys. Unless you're Bhog, you will be eternally frustrated with the jets. 
Oh, and killer work on that kitchen man.


----------



## jmartel

> My nephew says: it s how big the nail is that you bang with your hammer. I have no idea what this means.
> 
> Here it is with the wall and then without the wall.
> 
> - Pezking7p


But what about the current view WITH the wall?


----------



## Pezking7p

> How do the Jorgys compare? They look a little less beefy than the jets, which could be nice if they re lighter.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> I ll sell you my jets (2×24 & 2×48) for the price of the jorgys. Unless you re Bhog, you will be eternally frustrated with the jets.
> Oh, and killer work on that kitchen man.
> 
> - john2005


I like my jets. Do people not like adjusting the jaws? Either I learned how to move them or they broke in. I may have to pick up some Jorgys just to compare.

august that bench top looks solid. I sliced my finger open pretty good last week while planing the edge of a cabinet, except I cut myself on the wood. The result was pretty much the same, though.

Happy turkey day!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy Thanksgiving boys.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Pez. I am having trouble wit disappearing posts as well.


----------



## Sactomike

>Cool shop! so do you churn butter while working on the horse? 

Sigh. I'm coming to dislike churns. People come, look in, and say something like, "So, you make butter here." 
The truth is that if any churns were made by whatever cooper Sutter had working for him, they were very few.
The call for butter was pretty slender in California of the mid 1840s. There were very few people other than the 
Mexican Californians here, and the Californios didn't use butter. All the cattle they raised were for hides and tallow. Sutter followed suit, as hides and tallow were the major exports.

Sutter called the fort his "manufactury." The cooper worked for Sutter in supporting his "manufactury." That meant that he made the tubs and buckets use in Sutter's various enterprises, but probably more importantly, casks and barrels for shipping his goods. Tight cooperage for shipping grain (Sutter had hundreds of acres planted in wheat), slack cooperage for things that didn't have to be kept from moisture or had to hold liquids. Everything Sutter produced had to be shipped to San Francisco, where it entered the Pacific Trade Triangle (California, China, and Hawaii).

Barrels were the ultimate shipping container. No matter if the contents were heavy, the barrel can be rolled to wherever you wish. They are also nearly unbreakable. Nearly every "fort" employed coopers, whether it was one of the Hudson Bay Compay our posts, or the Russian Fort Ross, products needed to be shipped. Almost every ship had its own cooper or coopers. The English navy had coopers on every ship in their fleet until after the First World War.

> Reminds me of Colonial Williamsburg… grew up not far from there

With the ups and downs of depending on volunteers, Sutter's Fort has been a bit of "Williamsburg West." In 1983, we began to seriously devote time and research into each of the rooms and shops at the Fort. We began with the rehabilitation of the carpenter's shop, producing a 200 page document that redesigned the shop to serve as both a static display and as a working shop. The document was written by myself and another carpenter as volunteers. That room plan has been fully funded and implemented.

Thirty years later, the cooper's shop is getting a plan. For years it had been the "red headed stepchild" at the Fort. I've been researching coopering for the past year and have put well over 500 hours into the project. The chief stumbling block has been the tools. Sutter got the cooper's tools with his purchase of Fort Ross in 1841. So we need to have Russian tools, documented for no later than 1845. I found some from the excavation and artifacts of the Medieval town of Novgorod, which is an extensive record.

Research into Russian cooper's tools is what led me to Lumber Jocks. Mabs has graciously shared the book he has, and that has nearly put an end to the Russian tool questions. Until this I could tell you more about Russian coopers of the 12th Centuryl than the 19th Century. There's still some tweaking to be done and a bit of research to confirm pre-1845 provenance, but the search is essentially over. Now to flesh out the floor plan for the room and acquire the proper tools.


----------



## RPhillips

*Sactomike*, Awesome post. Thanks, and I look forward to hearing more.

As a kid, I always had dreams of working in Williamsburg or Jamestown as a Carpenter or Blacksmith. I always thought that crafting things from hand the way it had been done for hundreds of years before would be both rewarding and challenging.

LJ's is a pretty awesome site with a healthy mix of knowledgeable people, I'm glad that Mads was able to help. Kinda cool that even an expert as yourself was able to come here and find help. Speaks volumes.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sacto…as a history buff and Fur Trade Era re-enactor, Thanks for the history. Sounds like you have a great place there. I live a few miles from New Echota, home of the Cherokee Nation before the Trail of Tears. And I grew up in an area surveyed by George Washington's company (although he did little surveying west of the mountains himself) and right up the river from Fort Randolph.

http://www.fortrandolph.org/index_files/gallery.htm

As for the Russian tools pre 1845, I would not even know what to look for. And in this area (north GA) most of the settlers were English (Saxon dogs to be more exact). How do you find them? Do they just turn up in rust hunts or are the being found by other collectors???? And are you making any reproductions of the tools?

Do you have a link to the design document? that might make pretty good reading. One of the issues we have "back east" is that a lot of common skills of the era were so common there was no documentation as to how they were actually done. Have you run across anything like that?

And have you ever read a Homer Price story called Hide-A-Ride? It's the only tall tail I know about Coopers. Published in the 50's, I still have my copy from years ago.


----------



## walden

August - Don't feel too bad. I cut the tip of a finger off last year with a chisel and didn't even notice it until blood started poring all over my project.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> August - Don t feel too bad. I cut the tip of a finger off last year with a chisel and didn t even notice it until blood started poring all over my project.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> - walden


I hear that blood thinned with two parts water and a half cup of denatured alcohol makes a great mahogany stain….


----------



## August

^ lol
^^ more lol
Thanks 
Happy thanksgiving to all

No question do I dove tail the ends?
But I want it so booth side will show endgrain?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well the mineral spirit washdown is complete. Next step to tape off all the joints so I don't end up with Danish oil where the glue will be.










And I think the copper is going to look OK with the mahogany but I am not sure it is enough contrast. I wonder if I could find some thin black iron corner pieces for it at this late stage…Opinions?


----------



## Pezking7p

What is it? I personally much prefer black iron accents to copper ones, but that is my personal preference only. My advice is to do it the way you want it. If you feel like iron would be better, find a way to make it work.


----------



## KelvinGrove

It will be a tea chest for the girl child. Copper accent on the corners and a copper panel lid.


----------



## Airframer

The boy wanted to help this morning…. at least he brought the right tools lol..


----------



## jmartel

That's awesome.

Is the toy plane ready to shave some brisket?


----------



## woodcox

Maybe patina the copper? Red is the local decorator I hear.


----------



## RPhillips

Tim, My vote would be for the black iron too…

Happy Pre-Black Friday Sale Day!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## Pezking7p

What're the good Black Friday sales?


----------



## August




----------



## AnthonyReed

I am thankful for:


----------



## chrisstef

Im doin the gobble wobble. Drunk on fried turkey. Happy thanksgiving gang.


----------



## Pezking7p

Smoked turkey. Didn't end up with much left of this 20 lb beast. Happy spanksgiving.


----------



## jmartel

Mmmm steak.


----------



## RPhillips

A little more pepper and those steaks would be just right for me


----------



## TheFridge

If a pepper doesn't burn on the way out, it's not hot enough.


----------



## jmartel

Well I only got a $5 gift card, and nothing I needed at Rockler was on sale. Oh well.

Still grabbed 2 pairs of hinges, some shellac flakes, and a router bit, all for my boxes.


----------



## 7Footer

Happy thanksgiving fellas.

Todd that bosch axial glide saw is on for $549 at BLowe's right now (even 50 clams cheaper than amazon).. trying to convince wifey to let me pull the trigger.


----------



## jmartel

It's better to ask for forgiveness than for permission.


----------



## Mosquito

When I was doing shop clean up last weekend, my saw bench was the place I ended up always hanging my braces on (the v-notch worked great for hanging the braces on by the handles). I figured if i was going to use my saw bench again, I better get it cleared off. Made a little hanger for my braces for my french cleat\


----------



## 489tad

Real nice looking set up there Mos. I need to do a sand paper rack.


----------



## ToddJB

7 - sack up

Mos - nice simple design. I will assuredly steal it.

Taking a short trip to the mountains. Got a small cabin for the weekend. Going tomorrow on a train ride through the mountains to Santa's house where he boards the train and gives the wee ones toys.


----------



## 7Footer

Done! Fugg yeah. Paid $5 for 2 10% coupons on ebay which brought the total down to $491. Not bad for the baddest mitre saw on the market!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats 7'.

Nice Mos.

Enjoy Todd. Cool pooch.


----------



## jmartel

Nice, 7. Pics or it didn't happen.

I saw it and played with it briefly in Home Depot today. Then the wife saw the pricetag and said no.


----------



## summerfi

I've heard of this before, but it's never happened to me…until now. I was running a piece of apple wood through the planer tonight and found a bullet. Didn't hurt the planer. I picked it out with an awl. Based on the dark area in the wood, the tree didn't like it much either. The man who gave me the wood said it was cut in the 1930's.


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Bob. I found a BB in a piece of Alder a few months back. Messed up my planer knives. That's what I get for using wood from a yard tree.


----------



## Slyy

That's a pretty interesting find there Bob, first time I've seen that!

Mos like the brace till, might have to steal some of that idea!


----------



## john2005

Sweet 7. That's the one I want and can't afford either

Interesting find there Bob!

Todd, is that Waldens cabin with the much talked about mtn lion in the foreground? I guess I was expecting something different


----------



## ToddJB

7 - That's a bad ass saw. Its 3X the saw my mitre saw is if money directly correlates to quality.

Jake - good to see you, shouldn't you be studying?

How do you keep a toddler busy on a 2.5 hr drive? Dads work gloves










View from the little cabins littler loft










Boy playing on jumpy blob thing










Blob thing winning










Dinner at a "family" "restaurant"


----------



## RPhillips

I think I ate at a Fu-King Garden once…


----------



## 7Footer

Dang thats crazy Bob! Interesting though.

Jmart, what was the price at Home Dumpo? 
Have to wait a week or two to get it but whatever… i hate waiting for anything!









Oh, I lied, $494 not 491.

Edit: Todd, did you give jack that shiner on his front head or did he "fall"? (my wife used to say front head and it just cracks me up)... jk… I'm so stoked man, I was at a repair shop a few weeks ago that repairs all the big brands and asked the guy what they repair the least, he said by far Bosch has the least problems.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Shoulda bought an Lie Nielsen.


----------



## lateralus819

Lol @ Red. I bet a LN miter saw would be sick!


----------



## jmartel

I believe it was $599.


----------



## 7Footer

One of these days I will Red, but I've been using my hf scms with out the guard ever since it shattered, and I've been shimming my entire basement with 2×2's, so it's been getting a workout.. you gotta be really really careful with it and though and I've wanted a new mitre saw for quite some time. .. Honestly I've been super nervous using it and I don't think that's a good thing.. have "you watched ": 



 the video about that bosch? Kinda makes you want to fap. (Hog fapped on his Bosch to christen it).

Honestly though I can't wait to get an LN.. xmas if I'm lucky but idk! I think my first LN will either be the rabbet with knicker or a low angle smoother.


----------



## jmartel

Meanwhile, in Ferguson…










Regardless of your view on the situation, that is some funny stuff. Seems an amusement company showed up with a train that they drove in and around the crowd/protest lines.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- Course I 'm goofin. Looks like a great saw, even though I don't get as worked up about power tools as I used to.

A low angle smoother would be a great first premium plane though.

Re: Ferguson. I'll never understand why people react to perceived unnecessary violence….with more violence of their own.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice buy 7.

Sweatpants saturday in the stef household while doin a lil xmas decorating. Need me some fuggin egg nog. Bad.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some great pics earlier Todd.

All the weekdays you guys are jealous of me in my shop even out on weekends like this…..I gotta stinkin work.


----------



## Slyy

JMart, that is hi-lar-ious, tots lawl!!!!

Shouldnt you be Studying?

Todd, finals comming up soon but just got done with first 2 days off in a row for last 4 months, taking advantage!
Plus after work, hella nice day, taking the road bike out for a spin again finally. October=too dang cold and way too windy!


----------



## jmartel

Damn it. I moved here to get away from snow. Woke up to an inch or so of the white devil everywhere this morning.


----------



## Mosquito

Heh, jmart, I just shoveled a lot more than that yesterday..

It's weird, though. I was in Atlanta one year for work, the week before Christmas. Christmas lights just aren't the same when there's no snow, for some reason. That got me thinking… there aren't too many "Christmas" movies that don't have snow…


----------



## jmartel

I like looking at snow. But I can do that from my bedroom window looking to the mountains east of me. I don't need to see it up close and personal.


----------



## summerfi

It was in the 50's yesterday and all our snow is gone. More cold is coming though. Supposed to be 7 tonight. In all the years I've lived in Montana, I've never had a non-white Christmas.


----------



## Mosquito

It was 50 on Sunday last week here, then dropped to a high of 17 on Monday. It's 40 today so it's melting the 4" of snow we got Wednesday and Friday :-(


----------



## jmartel

Currently 31 deg and lots of wind, so it feels like 19. You guys can keep this crap. I want the 40-45 deg, overcast, and light drizzly rain that Seattle winters are known for.


----------



## DanKrager

Is there a forum for jigs and fixtures?

Here is something my SIL wants (me) to make. Donkey's ear? Note the left "extension" support. Thoughts?










DanK
Edit: I haven't drawn on the miter stop yet. There will (may) be an adjustable miter stop on the horizontal table for compound angles.


----------



## lateralus819

Dan I assume it is a sliding dovetail? Seems as though that would be tough. You'd want a tight enough tolerance where it wouldn't have lateral play, but then it would make it hard to move. Maybe make both the sliding dovetail and the mating bottom out of HDPE?

Looks like a slick jig if you can pull it off!

I tried a similar idea by using drawer slides. It worked okay! Not great in the least.

I'd kinda like to build something like that! Seems it could be promising.


----------



## ShaneA

Progress, slow progress.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome, Shane


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea shane. Whats the countertop material gonna be?


----------



## ShaneA

Brushed Uba Tuba granite for the top, then a white glass 3×6 subway tile. Once the tops are in I need to plumb sink and dishwasher. Get my electrical ironed out, and I will do some wainscoating, and add trim above cabinets, around window/doors.


----------



## DrDirt

Well I have had to dust off an old project. I had made one of these dressers years ago for one of the kids.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11749

Of course the other two need one. It REALLY takes up all the floor space when you have two carcases going at a time…. 46 inches high 32 inches wide and 20 inch deep boxes.

one of the solid wood tops being cleaned up on the available horizontal surface…. the trusty table saw.


----------



## RPhillips

7, love that saw… on my wish list now. I have a Kobalt 10" Slider that I picked up because it was the best I could afford at the time. Hope to replace it one day and set up a mitre station in my shop if space permits.


----------



## CL810

DrD, your shop looks well "lived in."


----------



## jmartel

Got the Router Table gluing up at the moment. Not sure why I waited so long to make one, but I'll be glad to use it soon.

Here it is in a dry mockup before gluing. Will be sitting on casters as well.










Also, I gotta say that using a combination of rabbeting router bits and an exact width dado jig is a far superior way to make dado joints than using a dado stack. So much easier.

I'll probably just do enough to get it usable at the moment, and finish it up once I am done with the boxes.


----------



## DanKrager

Lat, material is not specified, but I was thinking HDPE. I might even consider a linear motion investment to guarantee solid sliding. Also not shown, but assumed whenever I draw a sliding dovetail is an adjustment that will keep the motion firm and smooth.
DanK


----------



## widdle




----------



## chrisstef

Quackin your way into the playoffs Widds.


----------



## 7Footer

A Jake sighting… Good to know you're surviving man!

Civil War was a beat down, too bad it wasn't at least a close one… Iron bowl was pretty sick just not the outcome I wanted to see..

Can't believe tomorrow is you-know-what-day already, I had a nice 4 day weekend but man it flew by! Gotta get in a really good dose of football, basketball, and shop time today to prepare!


----------



## August

Well wife said something to the group and said I do woodwork???
Not sure why but I was sent this pic to try to make something similar.
For the Christmas party coming up.









Then I said ok no problem
So this is what I or planning to make








I wish my skills were there like all of you guys I would love to dovetail the joint
But I'll use my table saw I haven't paid her much attention lately
Anyway made a quick jig 
And turn out okkkkk


















Any advice on what I'm making?

danK
The thk rail will work perfect on that


----------



## Mosquito

Looks pretty good from here August!


----------



## summerfi

August saying he has no skills = boy who cried wolf. Looks pretty darn nice August. Wife will be happy.


----------



## 489tad

August, the no skills yammering stops now. Well done


----------



## CL810

^+1


----------



## August

Thanks moss
Thanks smitty 
Thanks Dan
Thanks CL
Well you see in just being honest 
I guess it's what I call luck
Anyway thanks for all the kinda words
I'll stop when I make a dove tail???
LOL
Ok it's winter time now and my garage is heated
And I guess this wood is southern yellow pine
I want to use linseed oil mixed with mineral spirit
Will I have a problem drying?
The wife needs it by Saturday next week?


----------



## jmartel

Anyone want to see what a cutaway view of a motorcycle helmet looks like?


----------



## August

Damn Jeff
Helmet pissed you off???


----------



## jmartel

Old helmet. I replaced it with a new model earlier this summer. Motorcycle helmets are only good for 3-5 years, and this one was my daily for a long time. Probably 25,000-30,000 miles on it at this point. Plus, it smelled pretty rank.

I didn't want anyone to grab it out of the trash thinking they scored a free helmet, since it likely won't protect anymore, so I cut it in half.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I didn t want anyone to grab it out of the trash thinking they scored a free helmet, since it likely won t protect anymore, so I cut it in half.
> 
> - jmartel


"Behind every good safety regulation there is at least one dead body" (Old Safety Guy Proverb)

Thanks for taking care of the uninformed J…


----------



## KelvinGrove

The tea chest is nearing completion…

Had an argument with the interior dividers…one was 3/4 of a saw blade too long which kept the end from coming together properly. Got that fixed and it went right together.










And a little inner tray









And plenty of room for the stuff she really likes


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Tim. I only have one kind of tea that I actually drink, so no box for me.

Did some cleaning/organizing of the garage today as well, after cutting up the helmet.



















You can sort of see the router table behind the table saw. I made it so it's about 1/4" shorter than the table saw to use as an outfeed table or side support when needed. Still need to mount the plate on it.


----------



## 7Footer

That box is looking good Tim.

August it looks great man. No idea about the temperatures there and dry time, but if you add a little shellac to your blo/ms mix it will dry a bit faster…

Man jmart you could easily take that cut up helmet and make some sort of hanging rack, or man cave item, and sell it to some biker bro or mechanic shop…

Kansas City Stefs vs. the Denver Red Knotheads


----------



## jmartel

Neighbor just stopped by.

Earlier today I noticed that he had a water line that had broken open from the freeze (my townhouse looks down into his backyard), so I ran downstairs, jumped the fence (not easy when it's that cold) and jerry-rigged a contraption to try and lessen the amount of water he was losing. Additionally, the line broke right above an underground basement window, and the well was starting to fill with water. The final solution ended up being a neoprene mousepad with about 20 heavy duty zip ties. Didn't stop the leak, but definitely slowed it down. And I tossed a huge cardboard box (one to ship bicycles in) under the line and angled the water away from the window.

He ended up giving me a gift card to Amazon for $75. Not bad for getting hosed down with cold water in 25 deg, and having to jump my fat ass over a fence 3 or 4 times (and falling a couple of those times).


----------



## ToddJB

August, false humility is a sin, and unbecoming.

Tim, I really like that design is it yours?

Jmart, that's rad, and your shop looks great


----------



## 7Footer

August you motorboatin' s.o.b., you old sailor you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the bench tonight:










Making a mess, looks busy, actual output needed now.


----------



## ToddJB

Excuse the bit of wonkiness it's a panorama. But all the big panels are up. Need to trim and round the sides, add the foot panels on the base of the angled walls, light sand every thing again, and final coat of paint. Maybe down the road add a ceiling.


----------



## Mosquito

> State of the bench tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making a mess, looks busy, actual output needed now.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Kind of funny Smitty, not sure if yours is the same, but it seems like my bench is usually the messiest when I'm not getting much of anything done…


----------



## BradleyKScott

Pintrest hijacked my work bench today. Lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just a series of very small tasks pulled all kinds of tools into play. Busywork, mostly. But fun, of course, because all shop time is good shop time.

Observation: if the bench hook isn't the most useful of all basic bench accessories, I'd be surprised.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ What's that, Bradley?


----------



## Mosquito

Only while making the last computer case I was working on did I make a bench hook, for cutting square dowel. Amazing thing…

Bradley, Pintrest also took over my bench today as well… some green cord christmas tree thing… 









Apparently we'll be putting tacks in some spots marked with dots and an awl, then tying some green string to them (and some battery operated mini Christmas lights).

Had my wife to a majority of the work so far


----------



## yuridichesky

Mos, I wouldn't risk to trick wife into woodworking just because I'd suck in competing wife for shop space and time


----------



## Pezking7p

Huge vacation finally over. Spent all day yesterday doing nothing. It was grand.

My shop got a pretty nice douche but still messy. Too many leftover cabinet parts.

Going to be a slow start today.


----------



## RPhillips

Disappointed…...

Went on the Marc Adams site this morning to sign up for the Hand Tool Immersion class that is being offered in SEP/OCT of 2015 only to find that it's only targeting new woodworkers 35 years old and younger. We'll at 40, guess I'm too old. Sucks, I was really looking forward to going to this class as I am a hands on learner. I could learn so much from actually being shown how to do something, more so than trying to read about it.

I guess I could technically still go, but the discount does not apply unless you are of age. $375 was going to be difficult enough to justify, but $750 is well out of my range.

For those of you interested in going, they are even offering camping on site to make the class even more affordable.


----------



## chrisstef

I woke up to my Christmas tree taking a nap on the couch. Fugger got all lazy at some point last night and decided it was time to lay down. Couple gallons of water on the carpet this morning was pretty cool to try and clean up. Monday, eff Monday.


----------



## ToddJB

Rob and Stef, those are sad Monday morning posts. Sorry dudes.


----------



## CL810

Rob, I'd send Marc an email. Just tell him what you said above and ask him to let you know if they decide to change the age restriction. You never know, they might not fill the class.


----------



## chrisstef

Just seen in the local newspaper that they are having "Waltfest" this coming Saturday at one of my old haunts, the AOH Irish club in Waterbury CT, to benefit Walt from Brass City Records / Tools. Found a page on facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/events/293584030834851/

http://www.rep-am.com/news/local/846607.txt

Also looks like some local bands are putting out a CD in benefit as well. Ill keep my eyes open on the local paper to keep all informed.


----------



## john2005

Good deed Jmart. What kind of pipe freezes at 25? Don't they put them underground over there?


----------



## john2005

Auggie, you're a funny man.

"I'm not a woodworker, honest. Wanna see the nice Chippendale highboy I turned out over the weekend for practice?".


----------



## summerfi

Sunrise over Missoula.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, please keep the posts coming on Walt. Thanks


----------



## ToddJB

How do you make a two year old's head explode?

Put a boy on a train in the mountains and then have Santa surprise him with a jingle bell.










Some good views


----------



## jmartel

> Good deed Jmart. What kind of pipe freezes at 25? Don t they put them underground over there?
> 
> - john2005


This was just bare exposed pipe running on the back of his house, maybe 2.5 feet above ground? Instead of it coming out of the house immediately to a hose bib like normal, it did a 90 deg turn and had maybe 5-6 feet of run parallel to the house before terminating in a bib. Stupid idea, as shown yesterday. I reminded him next time to shut off the water and drain it once winter rolls around.


----------



## August

Lol john
Nice vacation Todd
Anyway project is done


----------



## 7Footer

^Nice August!

Do and of you guys know what this material is, at the 1:17 mark of this video, looks like hollow brass rod with a few smaller rods inside, just looks cool. What is it and where can I find it?


----------



## jmartel

No good deed goes unpunished, I guess. I think I'm picking up a cold from getting soaked outside yesterday.


----------



## JayT

> Do and of you guys know what this material is, at the 1:17 mark of this video, looks like hollow brass rod with a few smaller rods inside, just looks cool. What is it and where can I find it?
> 
> - 7Footer


They're called mosaic pins. There are a bunch of knife making sites that carry them in various sizes and configurations. A Google search will produce a plethora of purchasing possibilities. Alternatively, you can make your own with various sizes of steel, aluminum, copper &/or brass tubing, wire, metal stock and tinted epoxy. Quite a few YouTubes to be found with a search, as well.

I'm not buying the "Poor me, I'm not a woodworker" crap from August anymore, either. Well done, sir!


----------



## DanKrager

That is a nice set of shelves August! What did it get you? LOL? (Lots of lovin') A softer line on the tool budget? I hope you didn't miss this opportunity to "require" at least one new tool… just sayin" 
DanK


----------



## JayT

.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> That is a nice set of shelves August! What did it get you? LOL? (Lots of lovin ) A softer line on the tool budget? I hope you didn t miss this opportunity to "require" at least one new tool… just sayin"
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Yea..it should have been worth at least a dovetail jig.

And yes, Tim stoops to machine made dovetails. Some tails are better than no tails.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks JayT… Those are pretty cool.


----------



## walden

Todd: That was a great post! Jack and the wife both looks very happy!


----------



## DrDirt

> Disappointed…...
> 
> Went on the Marc Adams site this morning to sign up for the Hand Tool Immersion class that is being offered in SEP/OCT of 2015 only to find that it s only targeting new woodworkers 35 years old and younger. We ll at 40, guess I m too old. Sucks, I was really looking forward to going to this class as I am a hands on learner. I could learn so much from actually being shown how to do something, more so than trying to read about it.
> 
> I guess I could technically still go, but the discount does not apply unless you are of age. $375 was going to be difficult enough to justify, but $750 is well out of my range.
> 
> For those of you interested in going, they are even offering camping on site to make the class even more affordable.
> 
> - RPhillips


That does suck - I am a big fan of the school, and think this is a pretty crummy business practice I would think this application of ageism would have legal issues.
I am stunned that Marc has slapped those over 35 in the face like that. Maybe it is Chris Schwarz Idea, he has the ego to think this is a good thing… conversely I doubt that Roy Underhill would propose such a thing, maybe Chris should take notice of his mentor.

I do see on his site, that the class is full… so I suppose kudos to him, maybe they needed a gimmick to fill classes in the crummy economy?


----------



## Mosquito

Re: the hand tool immersion class:

It is discounted specifically for "young adults" who are just starting out and can't necessarily afford a full tuition class, according to Schwarz


> I am teaching two classes - one in the United States and one in England - that are aimed at helping young adults get started in handwork. I have worked with two schools - the Marc Adams School of Woodworking and the New English Workshop - to produce a special (almost crazy) class for new woodworkers. I have slashed my teaching rate to almost nothing; and the schools have slashed the tuition. So these classes will be a small fraction of a normal one-week class.


http://blog.lostartpress.com/2014/09/25/discount-classes-for-the-new-hand-tool-anarchist/


----------



## DrDirt

> Re: the hand tool immersion class:
> 
> It is discounted specifically for "young adults" who are just starting out and can t necessarily afford a full tuition class, according to Schwarz
> - Mosquito


Read the description - - sounds like a neat overall experience… However I note in his blog he says:
During the last 10 years, my students have gotten younger and younger each year. When I started teaching, most students were retired and well-off. These days, most of my students are younger than me - including many in their late teens and 20s.

So if all the students coming to his class are younger …. is there really a "recruiting event discount" needed?

Perhaps I get more sensitive as my gray hairs appear, but being over 40 and told "OHH!!! that class is for the younger crowd… if you want in you need to pay double what the rest of the class is paying" rankles me.

But I guess it is a free country…. just has a certain sanding across the grain/pet the dog backwards feel to it.


----------



## Mosquito

Technically you don't pay double, you pay regular price 

He could very well have said "No one over 30 allowed" instead… I think it's just his way of trying to reach those who would otherwise not be able to afford to do a class, but want to. For me, being in my 20's, and having only been woodworking for a little under 3 years now, I can understand that. I don't own a house of my own so we're saving up for that, I just got married this year and we had to pay for the wedding and reception, My wife and I both still have student loan payments, etc. Dropping $750 on a class (which I would have to fly to) would be about half of what I budget for my hobby money for the entire year. $375 is still a bit much for me as I'd have to (realistically) fly there. I understand what he's trying to do, but I also understand why others wouldn't like to be excluded.

When I was looking for apartments to rent, I came across a few that were nice, and at a decent price, only to find out they were income restricted/subsidized, but then the apartments in the same rent price with no income restrictions were no where near as nice… Maybe he should just have an "income restriction" instead? lol


----------



## ToddJB

When you're a young adult you have time and energy, but no money
When you're an middle aged adult you have energy and money, but not time
When you're an older adult you have money and time, but no energy

It's a broadly brushed saying that doesn't ring true for everyone (especially old fart, dude has enough energy for 5 of me), but I think it hits at the Schwartz's attempt to provide something (at his expense) for the sake of others.

I'm with Mos, I can't responsibly afford $750 or $375 plus a plane ticket for something like this, but I view it as generous on the behalf of Schwartz that he's taking a pay cut to help out who he wants to. I don't view it as any different then someone donating to a specific cause because they have a heart to see that cause thrive.

With that, Rob, as Andy said, shoot them an email. I think the heart behind the action is to get those who want it but can't afford it. If you fit the bill their might be some benevolence on their behalf.


----------



## DrDirt

Mos -
I understand the interest, but money is always tight… it is not a unique under 35 issue.

Soon you and your wife will have a house + Payments +repairs
Then you will have kids, and find out that they eat, and eat and eat… and continuously grow out of their clothes…. then they will look to you to help them afford college which at this rate will cost 50K/year for local in-state tuition alone.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it doesn't get easier as the years progress in general. Student loans stink and take a decade + to pay off, but when paid, you really don't notice you have more money, because other things will have taken their place in the budget…trust me on that.


----------



## JayT

C'mon Dave, don't burst the bubble for these young 'uns, yet. Let 'em figure it out the hard way like we did. 

That hope that everything gets better as you get just a bit older is what keeps the human race driving forward.


----------



## Tugboater78

Getting to the bottom after 2 weeks of not being on…

Bought a few things on sale for a few jobs upcoming..

Didnt have any air nailers so..

Hard to do a few jobs with a stationary tsaw as well. A little redundancy but a saw in each "shop" may be pretty handy


----------



## chrisstef

Welcome back to dry land Tugger. Looks like the back held up well enough to haul home some goodies.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> When you re a young adult you have time and energy, but no money
> When you re an middle aged adult you have energy and money, but not time
> When you re an older adult you have money and time, but no energy
> 
> - ToddJB


The three phases of a man's life..

Tri-weekly
Try-weekly
Try-weakly


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah my back held out, though it was achey the whole time. I decided i should try to injure other parts though. Was putting some barges together about halfway through the trip (when the big storm rolled across the eastern US) feet hit some ice, slipped out from under me and all 220 lbs fell right down on my left wrist. Its not too bad now but trying to make hard turns while driving is kinda hard.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos -
> [SNIP]
> - DrDirt


To each their own, I guess.


----------



## DrDirt

> C mon Dave, don t burst the bubble for these young uns, yet. Let em figure it out the hard way like we did.
> 
> That hope that everything gets better as you get just a bit older is what keeps the human race driving forward.
> 
> - JayT


LOL… Thanks Jay  Sometimes it is just gets too serious.

Wanting to try this out when I get back in the shop tomorrow…. the "Daring Diagonal Dovetail" sort of a follow on to the Abe Lincoln "impossible Mallet" 
If successful - - I will bring it to our meeting.

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/watch-on-line/2014-2015-episodes/


----------



## JayT

Dang, it. I could've used that joint building my travelling work bench. It would have worked great! Oh well.


----------



## Mosquito

Same here Jay… I could have used it for the back legs of my workbench, and a rising dovetail for the front legs…


----------



## CL810

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Pezking7p

Who says people over 35 have money? I think it's a nice idea, but misplaced. I would have to see an age breakdown of his class attendance, but it seems like it only makes sense if like 1/30 of his attendees are under 35. If half his attendees are under 35, then he's still making money at $375, and he's just needling older people with money.

I gotta say that the pull-out drawer trash cans are my favorite addition to the kitchen. The full size trash cans are clutch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Maybe it is Chris Schwarz Idea, he has the ego to think this is a good thing… conversely I doubt that Roy Underhill would propose such a thing, maybe Chris should take notice of his mentor.
> 
> - DrDirt


Not sure I agree with the age limit either, but I'm always bummed when Schwarz gets bad-mouthed on the webz. His writing style is candid. However, I've met him in person a couple times…... an egomaniac he is not.


----------



## RPhillips

Yeah, I totally get the idea, just I wasn't expecting it.

Wish Schwarz would have mentioned it in his blog when he posted it…at least I would have read it an moved on. Instead, I've been waiting for this morning to come so I could register only to find out that I am not eligible. $375 was pushing it, I was not really expecting it to be that much after his blog made it out to sound affordable. Not knowing that those classes are so expensive before hand, I suppose $375 is a deal.

I guess I'll just stick to learning from all you knuckleheads instead. 

In all seriousness, I have learned more from you guys here, on LJ's, than any book or magazine article.


----------



## Tugboater78

So while checking alignment of everything on that tablesaw i found everything dead on… except for one conundrum. Right miter slot is deadon.. left is 1/16 off on the back side of the blade. How does one go about figuring that out..

Like i said, right miter slot is aligned and fence is square as well.


----------



## Mosquito

> I guess I ll just stick to learning from all you knuckleheads instead.
> In all seriousness, I have learned more from you guys here, on LJ s, than any book or magazine article.
> - RPhillips


Agreed. The only pay-to-play video I've done so far is Paul Sellers' Woodworking Masterclasses. Otherwise it's all been YouTube or PBS videos. I just wish I lived in a region where I could drive to a large variety of woodworking classes like that, even if I couldn't afford the long ones like that.


----------



## theoldfart

I've taken two classes with Chris Schwarz and ego is the last thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Pezking7p

> So while checking alignment of everything on that tablesaw i found everything dead on… except for one conundrum. Right miter slot is deadon.. left is 1/16 off on the back side of the blade. How does one go about figuring that out..
> 
> Like i said, right miter slot is aligned and fence is square as well.
> 
> - Tugboater78


1/16"??? Seems insane. I would first check measurement technique to make sure it's not something funny. Then…is the miter slot on a wing? Sloppy miter slot? Can you double check the distance between the two miter slots at the front and back?


----------



## Tugboater78

> So while checking alignment of everything on that tablesaw i found everything dead on… except for one conundrum. Right miter slot is deadon.. left is 1/16 off on the back side of the blade. How does one go about figuring that out..
> 
> Like i said, right miter slot is aligned and fence is square as well.
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> 1/16"??? Seems insane. I would first check measurement technique to make sure it s not something funny. Then…is the miter slot on a wing? Sloppy miter slot? Can you double check the distance between the two miter slots at the front and back?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Coulda dropped a penny between, tomorrow i will check again and make sure it wasnt due to me freezing my balls off. I need to get me a dial indicator for better measurement.


----------



## DanKrager

Pez is going down the path I was turning towards, Tugboater. In the machining facility I visited that was churning out saw tables, the miter slots were milled at the same time in the same pass by a horizontal mill with two cutters, one pass. There was no way the slots could be misaligned with each other. 
Do check the distance between both slots front and rear, very carefully and precisely. If those slots are parallel, then it HAS to be a measuring issue. If they are not parallel, then take the saw back and check the replacement very carefully. Some CNC operator didn't secure the table adequately. 
DanK


----------



## jmartel

I think the amount of Walnut I've been keeping on hand may be approaching hoarding status. And I've been searching Craigslist a few times a week for more.










And of course the awesome 18" wide x 9ft long curly claro walnut board I've got. I always enjoy whoring this one out. Still need to come up with a good way to use it.


----------



## ToddJB

I've got wood envy (per usual)


----------



## CL810

Jmartel, Erik put his claro in a vise, cut it into smaller pieces, and sent it to fellow LJ's. just sayin'......


----------



## jmartel

You ever look through your stash for a specific piece of wood that you know you have? Not just a single species, but one board that you know you saw in there before?

I pulled down every board off the rack tonight, and pulled everything out of the scrap bin looking for one board. Didn't find it at all. Started digging around the rest of the garage after putting everything back. Nothing.

Go upstairs, and find out that I had been using it to help keep my Walnut burl veneer flat. Damn it. Oh well, at least my wood rack is organized again.

EDIT: CL, while I like you guys, I don't like you that much. That's part of the Claro walnut that I got for $1/bdft. I'm not giving any up when I score it at that price. I did give away some of my 8/4 birds eye maple that I got for $3/bdft from the same guy on Craigslist.


----------



## summerfi

Jmart - it is better to *give *than to receive. There's joy in *giving*, and it IS the *giving *season. I want you to be happy. I will *give *you my shipping address and you can *give *me some of that wood. Win - win.


----------



## 489tad

Nice one Bob. ^


----------



## DrDirt

Even though the mess is piling up from the dresser(s) project - had some friends in cub scouts talk to me about the Arrow of light plaques… they have 5 Webelos, and liked the ones I did last year…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/99230
So clear off a spot and make the panels…


----------



## john2005

Ha ha ha, Bob.

Jmart, since you are giving away all that fine lookin walnut, you can just throw mine in with Bobs to save on shipping. Thx!


----------



## walden

Jmart has been trying to give away his wood for years…


----------



## jmartel

And apparently the Montana boys are very eager to receive.


----------



## chrisstef

You could probably fit your splinter in a regular envelope jmart.


----------



## jmartel

No extra postage needed.


----------



## dbray45

Jmart - If you are looking for something to make with that - either a bedroom set or a few spice boxes would be a lot of fun to make


----------



## 7Footer

Damn, between your walnut hoarding and that maple you keep finding at Home Dumpo I'm starting to get angry, I've been making a lot of trips to the Dumpo lately (and looking at CL) and haven't seen anything like that, not even a hint… I'd like to help you out, I'll drive up there and take some off your hands, then you spend zero on postage!

Stef, did you see this?


----------



## jmartel

7'er, that's not even showing the small amount of curly cherry (and a tiny amount of cherry burl on the end of 2 boards) that I got for over half off.

But, if you ever come up into Seattle, there's always a few curly maple boards at the Bitterlake Home Depot on Aurora Ave. Ends up being a bit over $7/bdft for S4S when you break it down.


----------



## chrisstef

Hadnt seen that 7, thats a tight ride. If it was kemba's, rip's or any of the other UConn greats id be much more impressed but I slightly hate Rudy. See, I was at the UConn vs. Pittsburgh game, on campus, during an absolute blizzard, were talking 1'+ of snow. They ended up opening the doors up to anyone that came, free of charge. Place was packed with students, I was 4 rows behind Dickie V, place was knockin. We got up 23 in the first half and proceed to lose by 7. I blame that whole craptastic season (including the elite 8 loss to George effin Mason) on Rudy Gay and his lazy ass. Im glad he got it together in the NBA because he pissed me off in college. He had enough ability to own every game but was lazy.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm okay with that, never been a fan of Rudy either. I agree, he's lazy… He's kinda like Rasheed Wallace in that if he really wanted to, he could be one of the best at his position, but he just doesn't seem to want it quite enough. Memphis getting rid of him in that 3 team trade and really not getting $hit for him is a tell-tale sign, if you aren't playing on both ends in Memphis, you won't be there long. Toronto already knew. It is a sick ride though.


----------



## theoldfart

Some work from Summerfi's family



























Bob, this place is amazing. I'm like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## 489tad

More pics Kevin.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks for the pics, Kevin. Keep 'em coming, and tell us the names of those buildings.


----------



## chrisstef

Im in roof line love ^. The bell shaped roof on the outbuilding is awesome. The 9 over 9 windows on the first and 6 over 9's on the upper floors is a nice touch. Great work by the kin there Bob. Thanks for the pics OF.

Edit … New tree stand. Tree fell over again some time last night. Stood it back up, tied it off with fishin wire. This thing falls again and im burning it. Its possesed. Bad juju. Kill with fire.


----------



## walden

Demo - Your tree problems reminded me of this…


----------



## theoldfart

Here goes it, the first pic is of the Powell-Waller house. The second and third pics are reversed but the group are the Taylor houses. Bob I could not find Mrs. Campbell's Coffee House but we did stop into the Charlton Coffee House. It may be one in the same since it is the only coffee house in Williamsburg. One other possibility is there is Christiana Campbells Tavern. I'll post some pics tomorrow









So how's this for a shop log?

Or maybe a lathe









or maybe this









Can you tell we're having fun?


----------



## summerfi

Fantastic Kevin. Don't forget to stop in at the King's Arms Tavern. You'll be glad you did.

Here's an article on my granddad. The last person mentioned in the article was my dad.


----------



## theoldfart

For Bob


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like a Moxon vise but the bookbinders use it.


----------



## chrisstef

That mega moxon is sick!


----------



## summerfi

^ Mouth watering over those rifles…and the millwork.


----------



## TheFridge

Something just water but it wasn't my mouth.


----------



## TheFridge

Something just watered but it wasn't my mout


----------



## CL810

Neat pics Kevin. Need to go there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rifles are the Governor's House / Mansion, right?


----------



## 489tad

Im starting a few small Christmas gifts and dug into the wood pile for the, I have no idea what it is.










From the board on the far left, I cut out all the punky wood it cleaned up nice, still don't know what it is.










Any guesses? It has a slight yellow color and a little black in the grain. When I took it from my friends house his wife asked why I wanted that. It should go in the burn pile. My friend must have known something.


----------



## 489tad

Thanks for the pictures Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, yes along with horse pistols and swords.


----------



## summerfi

I'm going to guess elm, Dan. An end grain pic may be able to confirm.


----------



## ToddJB

Iowa boys, $200 fully restored parks planner

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=155923


----------



## Slyy

Wow Kevin, looks like you're having some fun!


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, rad pics. Are these occupied homes or only historical?


----------



## 489tad

I think your right Bob. I searched elm and red elm looks like what I have. Thanks man.


----------



## jmartel

Bit of drilling, bit of epoxy, bit of honing, and the marking knives are mated with the handles Red turned for me and are ready to go.

I tossed them on the spindle sander briefly to put a thumb detent after epoxying them together.










Here's some of that HD maple, 7.


----------



## theoldfart

Some of the homes are occupied, others are part of the museum.


----------



## DanKrager

489tad, Bob beat me to it. I concur that it is red elm. Red elm is unique because it is the only wood I know that presents a distinct zigzag sub grain between the coarse grain pattern. I see it clearly in the photo. It is stringy tough wood but works OK if you control the splintering. 
Each of my children have "assigned woods", daughter=cherry, oldest son=elm, and youngest son=maple. It is kinda interesting how the person's character has turned out to be like the wood that represents them in my mind. I did this while they were still infants before much character showed up. 
You can combine red elm with Kentucky coffee bean (yes it's a tree) and I can hardly tell the difference. KCB is readily available down here.
DanK


----------



## 489tad

Thanks Dan.


----------



## jmartel

First dovetail I'd tried in a few months. Not half bad, I'd say. Still never used one on a project yet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic pictures Kevin! Thank you.

Good luck with the exorcism Demo.


----------



## chrisstef

Fishing line held over night I can proudly report. Demons are scared of monofilament.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good deal. 
Why does the Demo family have such an affinity for top-heavy / inordinately unbalanced trees?


----------



## chrisstef

I take full blame for the affinity but in all reality I believe its the trees that are attracted to us. See, wood/trees know how I truly work and aren't scared. Theyre actually calling my bluff. "This mufugger wont cut me up and make me into furniture just ask Doug fir in the basement. He's been chillin for years. Stef talked all that yick yack about making him into a bench and look, he's just chillin on the floor pointing and laughing at all that idle machinery."


----------



## ToddJB

Speaking of Stef's yick yack, how's that electrical coming?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, I actually got all the machines in place on Saturday night, ive just got the air cleaner left to hang. Where I thought I would need a bunch of 110 outlets im actually going to install some 220's. I probably need to have sparky over again to make sure that I can stuff all the wiring I need into the conduits ive installed. Limping along basically.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. Now that it's all down there how are you feeling about the layout?


----------



## chrisstef

Its actually a bit more roomy than I had anticipated. The area around the jointer and bandsaw is going to work out well. Ill have enough space to feed 8' boards at both the bandsaw and jointer without moving any other machines.

Im contemplating flipping the feed side of the tablesaw all though. The dust port is on the wrong side for what id like to do with the piping. Ive only got one clear run available in the ceiling so not much deviating from that. Most likely ill mock up an outfeed table to see how it would work going the opposite way but I don't foresee any issues except for a couple extra steps.

The DC is all assembled and ive been scouring the web for parts and pieces to step it down from a 5" port to a 4" hard line in the ceiling with wye's off it and run 4" flex hose to the TS, BS, jointer. Then another step down at the end of the line to a 2.5" for the router table. Ill likely use the other port on the DC for my planer so its a shorter run and a dedicated line.

Ive got a feeling that I may need to add a couple pieces of conduit here and there. Im thinking that im just going to put everything that I can on 220 power which is the TS, BS and jointer.


----------



## jmartel

So… How bout that workbench?


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I wish I were prepared to take this leap.


----------



## ToddJB

That's good news, Demo.

Why the step down from 5" to 4"? I was under the impression that higher volume was a good thing (coming from a guy who doesn't have any DC set up)


----------



## jmartel

I would guess to standardize all fittings to 4"? That way you aren't picking up a 5" to 4" reducer for every single tool.


----------



## 7Footer

That lathe would look good in your shop Todd…. How can you say no to free!? Get Walden and a forklift and move it in!

DC - me need DC.

Been taking out a couple walls in my basement, and peeling back that cheesy wood paneling I've found a bunch of really nice true 1/2" plywood underneath, 10x better than any of the pieces you find at Home Dumpo these days. I needed a piece for the top of this little cart I threw together a few months ago. This piece is actually all from 1 sheet, they just didn't do a very good job bookmatching, I just think it's some good looking plywood. Gonna have probably 5 more sheets of it by the time I'm done with the basement. Not a single football in any of the sheets I've pulled off so far either.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmarts got it right. That and 5" pipe isn't the easiest thing to come by. 4" has a bunch more options as to pipe style too. I think you can drop as low as thin walled schedule 20 pvc.

I don't think ive ever said this before but that's some good lookin ply 7.


----------



## ToddJB

That's some awesome crazy plywood, 7.



> How can you say no to free!?
> 
> - 7Footer


Time, money, and space. Has to be gone by Thursday, a VFD for a 10HP motor is a small fortune, and that would take up real estate I've not weaseled away for myself…. yet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- like you, space is the issue I don't jump on a old planer like the one you posted as well. Those things are huge. I do want a bigger planer, but I'd like it to be mobile and be able to upgrade to segmented cutter heads. Gonna try to find a used grizzly or sumpin in the next year or two. Built in mobile like this:


----------



## ToddJB

Oh man, that parks is already mobile, not any bigger than that Griz (footprint wise), and you can totally upgrade it to something like a Byrd cutter. Get on it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I wish you were prepared for that leap too Todd. That'd look nice on your floor.

That is nice ply 7-effer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Did some more hardwood floor shopping yesterday. The salesman at Nebraska Furniture mart was a total dingleberry. They had a line of prefinished exotics that were obviously poor quality. Even the floor models had gaps. He tried to talk me out of any imported wood because, " exotics just can't handle this crazy climate in the midwest. Really, people shouldn't have a imported flooring unless they have a really good house humidifier."

I humored him a bit and asked if the real problem is that some flooring mills aren't taking the time to properly dry the imported woods? He said, "no, exotics just aren't real stable woods." By then I was chuckling and told him that some luthiers and instrument makers might disagree.

Intermountain Wood products was a strikeout as well. I have lumber account there, but evidently they won't sell me flooring unless I'm a flooring contractor. Lame.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Oh man, that parks is already mobile, not any bigger than that Griz (footprint wise), and you can totally upgrade it to something like a Byrd cutter. Get on it!
> 
> - ToddJB


Ok, better make an owwm acct.


----------



## JayT

Just FYI Red, it may take a day or two for owwm to approve a new account. Also, the planer is clear across the state from you in Monticello (had to Google it for a location), so would be quite a jaunt to go pick it up.


----------



## ToddJB

> Just FYI Red, it may take a day or two for owwm to approve a new account. Also, the planer is clear across the state from you in Monticello (had to Google it for a location), so would be quite a jaunt to go pick it up.
> 
> - JayT


Party pooper.  Regardless, all should sign up for an account. A lot of those good deals I post do not last long. Though it does appear that planer is still there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh crap. That is like 4 or 5 hours away. I'm sure it will be gone by the time my acct is approved anyway. I'm in not big hurry for a planer, but owwm be a good place to watch.

Keep lookin Todd. I'll have a "finders fee" care package if you ever find me one


----------



## jmartel

Any of you guys ebonize wood before? I'm going to be doing some Walnut trim for one of the boxes. I couldn't find a blank of African Blackwood long enough.

Going to try the steel wool + vinegar and tea method.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd, better send good leads directly to me though. Pretty sure Jay was ready to snipe that one. lawl.


----------



## ToddJB

I've used that combo on other woods but not Walnut. The one pro tip is that the finer the steel wool the better, and pull it apart into a loose fluffy ball, or it will take forever for it to dissolve. 000 or 0000 works good sealed in a old spaghetti sauce glass jar.


----------



## 7Footer

I've experimented with it a bit. Didn't use tea in though, does the tea help with color or help to break down the steel wool? I made 2 batches of it, one of #0000, and #00, and the #00 took like three weeks before it fully dissolved, although it did get considerably darker than the #0000, the #0000 solution looks more like a rusty colored solution compared to the #00 which looks almost black. Both ebonize quite well though, but never used it on walnut.

edit: that was probably my problem, i didn't pull the steel wool apart….


----------



## summerfi

> Oh man, that parks is already mobile, not any bigger than that Griz (footprint wise), and you can totally upgrade it to something like a Byrd cutter. Get on it!
> 
> - ToddJB


Agreed. I grew up learning to use an identical Parks planer. Awesome machine. Indestructible. No bigger footprint than, say, a bandsaw.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh, and make enough to do your whole project. I mixed up a second batch that looked way different than the first batch.


----------



## jmartel

> I ve used that combo on other woods but not Walnut. The one pro tip is that the finer the steel wool the better, and pull it apart into a loose fluffy ball, or it will take forever for it to dissolve. 000 or 0000 works good sealed in a old spaghetti sauce glass jar.
> 
> - ToddJB


I've got some mason jars that I was going to use, and I was going to use #0000 so that works out. Ebonized walnut is supposed to be a close match to Ebony, so I figured I'd do that. I have plenty of walnut on hand.



> I ve experimented with it a bit. Didn t use tea in though, does the tea help with color or help to break down the steel wool? I made 2 batches of it, one of #0000, and #00, and the #00 took like three weeks before it fully dissolved, although it did get considerably darker than the #0000, the #0000 solution looks more like a rusty colored solution compared to the #00 which looks almost black. Both ebonize quite well though, but never used it on walnut.
> 
> edit: that was probably my problem, i didn t pull the steel wool apart….
> 
> - 7Footer


Tea adds more tannins to the wood, so it makes it darker.


----------



## jmartel

Unjam.

The tea is supposed to be a super strong batch. Like 5-10 tea bags worth. I'm going to start the vinegar+steel wool tonight.

You are supposed to brush the tea onto the wood, wait till it's only a bit damp left, and then put the vinegar solution on.

Todd, 
This is only going to be some trim pieces for a small jewelry box. I won't need much at all. The 2 boxes with the Walnut burl will be getting maple trim.


----------



## summerfi

> Any of you guys ebonize wood before? I m going to be doing some Walnut trim for one of the boxes. I couldn t find a blank of African Blackwood long enough.
> 
> Going to try the steel wool + vinegar and tea method.
> 
> - jmartel


Try this if you want it really black. Break open a black inkjet cartridge (or buy one of the refill kits) and put the contents in a container of denatured alcohol. I've made dyes out of the black, red, blue and yellow cartridges. You can mix them and get any color you want.


----------



## jmartel

The plan was to grab some black shoe polish if this solution doesn't work. Should be cheaper than a printer refill kit.


----------



## JayT

> Todd, better send good leads directly to me though. Pretty sure Jay was ready to snipe that one. lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You obviously haven't seen the size of my shop. I could add that planer only if I got rid of the table saw AND my workbench. 

And I totally agree with Todd that everyone should have an owwm acct. (Great, how low have I sunk to agree with Todd? Next thing you know, I'll post something about Demo having a good idea . . . . . Nahhhh)

jmart, I know DonW ebonized some walnut for one of his infill planes. I don't remember if he did a blog post about it or not.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe



> Agreed. I grew up learning to use an identical Parks planer. Awesome machine. Indestructible. No bigger footprint than, say, a bandsaw.
> 
> - summerfi


Now I'm really bumming that planer is so far away….and I'm out of town. I'd pay that guy another hundred to meet me half way.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohhh…..found that planer on craigslist. Is it just 12 inches though?

Email sent. We'll see.


----------



## RPhillips

^^ good luck!


----------



## ToddJB

12" has always be long enough for me… er… wide WIDE enough for me.

That one is missing its belt guard, but here is a dude who made an exceptional wood replacement:

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=138413


----------



## 7Footer

Man my inner child is seeping out again. This guy from a little tiny town in Montana wants to order some gelling agent (napalm) from us for slash burning, and his name is Earl Atwood. His email just got me giggling though: [email protected]


----------



## ToddJB

Hog's gonna send that poor dude a D-pic


----------



## chrisstef

Thats the bastard that stole the email addy you wanted jmart ^


----------



## RPhillips

*Summerfi* do you work at Colonial Williamsburg? I'm originally from that part of VA. It was always a dream of mine to work there as a carpenter or a blacksmith… I always thought that would be an awesome job with it's own set of challenges and rewards.


----------



## summerfi

Rob - No, I live in Montana (and my email is NOT eatwood), but I grew up 25 miles from Williamsburg (Hampton). My Dad, Granddad and Uncle did a lot of the restoration of Colonial Williamsburg in the 1950's though. Where you from?


----------



## ToddJB

Any of you turning boys interested in making your own carbide turning tools. I found a stupid cheap source for blades but you have to buy a 10 pack, which I don't think I'd use up anytime soon, so I'd sell you some at my cost and a stamp.

14mm are 1.70 each
15mm with 4in radius are 2.65 each
15mm with 8in radius are 2.65 each

The round and triangle ones are still cheapest to get from Cap'n Eddie.


----------



## RPhillips

Bob - I'm actually from Portsmouth, which is in the Hampton Roads area. I moved up to Gloucester (which is due east, just across the river from Williamsburg) a few years back, but then after the Refinery in Yorktown closed and caused me to lose my job, I moved to Indy.


----------



## summerfi

Todd, count me in. Do you know of any good tutorials for making the tools?


----------



## ToddJB

Hey Bob, I post up a couple of links later, but it's a cake walk it you have a grinder and a metal tap.


----------



## summerfi

Rob - thanks. I hunted for years in Gloucester. My sister lives in Yorktown, and two brothers lived there for many years. One is now in Montana and the other is in Surry


----------



## putty

Todd,

I'm in too


----------



## putty

Todd, count me in too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'd be up for some carbide tips Todd. The easy wood tips are nothing to brag about.


----------



## ToddJB

How many ya'll want of each option? And do you want screes too? Looks like they want a buck a screw. Seems high. I'll look for cheaper.


----------



## JayT

> Looks like they want a buck a screw. Seems high. I ll look for cheaper.
> 
> - ToddJB


Careful, stef mentioned something about ending up with some serious STD's going with that strategy.


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl ^


----------



## darinS

There's lots of tiny towns in MT. Someone once described it as a small town connected by LONG roads.



> Man my inner child is seeping out again. This guy from a little tiny town in Montana wants to order some gelling agent (napalm) from us for slash burning, and his name is Earl Atwood. His email just got me giggling though: [email protected]
> 
> - 7Footer


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, a few more pics. The first is Christiana Campbells Tavern









this one is the Charlton Coffee House









Oh yea, some guns




































I have some pics of the reamers and lathes used to make gun barrels and some close ups of a few decorated stocks if your interested..


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, could you stuff a couple of those flintlocks under your coat and bring them back for me? I'll trade you a rusty saw or something.

Thanks for the pics, and send more if you have the time. How much longer you going to be there?


----------



## summerfi

> How many ya ll want of each option? And do you want screes too? Looks like they want a buck a screw. Seems high. I ll look for cheaper.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'll take one of each, and I'll probably provide my own screws. What kind of screws do they take, allen head?


----------



## theoldfart

We're heading out tomorrow. One more stop then home on Friday.


----------



## putty

one each for me, are they special screws, if not I can find something locally.


----------



## RPhillips

Kevin those pics bring back some memories.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great pictures Kevin. Thank you.


----------



## Airframer

I see Tony is getting festive down in Cali…


----------



## theoldfart

A couple more pics


















Also, the cabinet shop also makes these









The pics a bit dark but you can see one in progress


----------



## dbray45

When I was in Williamsburg a few years ago, they were just starting to make a harpsichord. That is a project I would love to be a part of. The place is beautiful and the things that they do are incredible.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get off my lawn AF.

That patchbox is spectacular Kevin.


----------



## summerfi

I think I'll go make a harpsichord today…yeah right. They have some great craftsmen in CW. It's nice to know they are preserving the traditional ways of woodworking and tool making. Thanks for all the pics Kevin. Travel safely.


----------



## ToddJB

Putty, Red, Bob - cutters are ordered. I skipped the screws as they appear to be standard 10-24 flat head machine screws.

Bob, here is a few how to's with different approaches:

http://www.borouz.com/homemade-carbide-hollowing-tool/






This is the look I'll be going for with the radius cutters:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/first-homemade-lathe-gouge-19990/

This is what I'll be doing with the one that is perfectly square:
http://www.harrisonspecialties.com/simple-90-detailer-14mm-carbide-tipped-scraper-wood-lathe-tool/

And here is a great little video showing the different uses:





I'll PM you when I get them in and what your totals are with my PayPal info. I'll just need your addresses. Thanks Boys!

I still have a couple more of each if anyone else wants to get in on this… looking at you, 7!


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Todd. Good info.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Todd I'm down for a couple, that'd be great. Thanks bruh.

Great pics OF.

"Get off my lawn" .... awesome.


----------



## 7Footer

Hey guys, FYI, Bessey is doing this 12 days of Christmas giveaway thing on Facebook, it started yesterday. They give away 1 grand prize pack and 5 other prize packs each day, I was one of the winners for yesterday. Yesterday's question was: What is one BESSEY® item that everyone should have on their wish list? Why?-I said parallel clamps because once you use one you'll wonder how you lived without them for so long….. Funny thing is I don't even own any parallel clamps yet, have only used one at my friends shop a few months ago. Cool to win a prize either way, but the guy they gave the grand prize to was pretty weak, he didn't even answer the question. Lol, his comment was "Great products and thank you for having such a wonderful Christmas giveaway to your supporters" ...... So go on there and just kiss ass and you'll probably win the big prize!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- if you guys get into making those carbide shafts, I'd be up for paying or swapping for some. I 'd like another shaft for a square cutter, a triangle one…..and one for the smaller round ones. Swapping out square cutter to a slightly curved one during turning is a pain.

The only one you guys might have to buy is the detailer….but its worth it. Great tool:
http://www.harrisonspecialties.com/mid-size-simple-55-detailer-carbide-tipped-wood-lathe-scraper-turning-tool/

Bon- the screws for carbide tips are usually hex or start, I'm sure even Phillips would work. Course you'd want a good quality screw….you don't want that carbide coming off.

I fully admit carbide tools make me look like I'm a better turner that I am. They're just right for the part timer. Just yesterday I saw Schwarz ramble about Carbide tools:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/anarchists-gift-guide-day-7-2


----------



## jmartel

So, I just realized that I only have about a week left to finish the 3 boxes, in order to allow a week for finishing. Yikes. Guess I need to get moving.

Good news is that I have a Freud full kerf FTG blade that should be delivered today for my saw to cut true 1/8" dadoes. Should make things easier.

Last night I made the forms for the curved top on one of the boxes. The curved front on the other veneered box is done as well.

I've got almost all of the hardware for it, and I picked up some real velvet this past weekend for lining the drawers/trays on all 3.


----------



## ToddJB

> Yeah Todd I m down for a couple, that d be great. Thanks bruh.
> 
> - 7Footer


Sweet, I ended up buys a box of 1000 not 10, so I'll put you down for like 800 each. Cool?



> Todd- if you guys get into making those carbide shafts, I d be up for paying or swapping for some. I d like another shaft for a square cutter, a triangle one…..and one for the smaller round ones. Swapping out square cutter to a slightly curved one during turning is a pain.
> 
> The only one you guys might have to buy is the detailer….but its worth it. Great tool:
> http://www.harrisonspecialties.com/mid-size-simple-55-detailer-carbide-tipped-wood-lathe-scraper-turning-tool/
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I just picked up some square and round stock at the scrap yard on my lunch. We'll see how the first few turn out.

I plan on picking up Cap'n Eddies triangle cutter. It's 3 60 degree sides. I don't think that extra 5 degree will make a difference, but maybe I'm just obtuse. I also plan on getting his round cutters too.

http://eddiecastelin.com/cutters_only


----------



## AnthonyReed

I see what you did there.


----------



## ToddJB

> Putty, Red, Bob - cutters are ordered. I skipped the screws as they appear to be standard 10-24 flat head machine screws.
> 
> - ToddJB


Just got a note back from the sales guy saying:

"The head dimensions on off the shelf fasteners are different and might break the insert. You should use a screw that is made for these. Our M6-15 screws are $.88 ea. 6mm dia, 15mm long with a 1mm thread pitch.,# MS-KS-615."

So you might want to be picky when mating up your screw to your cutter.


----------



## jmartel

> I don t think that extra 5 degree will make a difference, but *maybe I m just obtuse*.
> 
> - ToddJB


I see what you did there.

EDIT: Damn it. T-bag beat me to it.


----------



## ToddJB

I was trying to make acute joke.


----------



## JayT

Sorry Todd, those angle jokes are not right.


----------



## jmartel

Well they were both equilaterally bad.


----------



## ToddJB

> Sorry Todd, those angle jokes are not right.
> 
> - JayT


Isosceles what you did there.


----------



## JayT

All these jokes have been bad to varying degrees.


----------



## Airframer

Well it appears that I octagon to a different party…..


----------



## ToddJB

> Well it appears that I octagon to a different party…..
> 
> - Airframer


Parabola-y


----------



## chrisstef

This is what this thread has spiraled into? Someone make a D joke. Please.


----------



## Airframer

Stef likes the Decahedron… better?


----------



## ToddJB

My buddy makes jewelry and his wife has commissioned my new welding skills (or lack there of) to make him a thing to beat things on. It's a surprise, so I can't discuss design stuff with him. I'm not a jewelry maker, but this is what I've come up with. Can you guys think of other helpful things that I could put on this to help shape soft metals? For and idea of scale the big round bar is 2.5" around.


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, what about a cone of some sort? If it's a ring or round, I imagine it would be useful for making it circular again maybe


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I thought about that, but I couldn't find anything that fit the bill at the scrap yard. After he gets it we would always add stuff onto it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mr. Obtuse. It's not so much the angle of the triangular carbide tips…..it's the point. Notice the EW and HS detailers are rounded at the tip:









It makes it quite a different tool. You'll see grasshoppah. That's said I'd like to have a sharp triangular one like capn eddies too.

Of course, you can buy the EW or HS detail cutter and make the shaft….but the shaft does look a little more involved on those.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There's also a guy on woodbarter who makes his. He does a nice job rounding the shaft(Stef chuckle). Makes it easier to ride the bevel.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/3-8-roughers.10969/page-2#post-222614


----------



## summerfi

> Just got a note back from the sales guy saying:
> 
> "The head dimensions on off the shelf fasteners are different and might break the insert. You should use a screw that is made for these. Our M6-15 screws are $.88 ea. 6mm dia, 15mm long with a 1mm thread pitch.,# MS-KS-615."
> 
> So you might want to be picky when mating up your screw to your cutter.
> 
> - ToddJB


So Todd, what are you planning to use? Do they have to be metric? I don't have any metric taps and dies.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Master Turner, but perhaps this grasshoppers eyes are young and keen. The link you originally posted is for a pointy detailer. Here is the replacement cutter for it










But I can see out that rounded one would be nice.

Those wood tick ones do look nice.


----------



## ToddJB

> Just got a note back from the sales guy saying:
> 
> "The head dimensions on off the shelf fasteners are different and might break the insert. You should use a screw that is made for these. Our M6-15 screws are $.88 ea. 6mm dia, 15mm long with a 1mm thread pitch.,# MS-KS-615."
> 
> So you might want to be picky when mating up your screw to your cutter.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> So Todd, what are you planning to use? Do they have to be metric? I don t have any metric taps and dies.
> 
> - summerfi


They wouldn't need to be metric. A 10-24 thread would be fine. It's pitch and size of the head that I believe is the big deal. I'll take one into ACE and find a match. If they're cheap I'll just buy extras and throw them in your envelope.


----------



## ToddJB

> Of course, you can buy the EW or HS detail cutter and make the shaft….but the shaft does look a little more involved on those.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Looks like these about about half price to the EW ones


----------



## RPhillips

In my memory serves me, metric screws use a different angle on the head (counter sink) of the screw than imperial. That is true at least with the screws that we used in R/C car racing. Not sure it matter in this case or not, just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Rob, that is helpful.

Bob, if that is the case I'll throw my tap in as well and you can just send it back when you're done.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Todd. Why does life have to be so complicated. LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Of course, you can buy the EW or HS detail cutter and make the shaft….but the shaft does look a little more involved on those.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> Looks like these about about half price to the EW ones
> 
> - ToddJB


Ya, I just don't have the time to shop the webz like you. I'm too busy doing woodworking in my shop. Double double lawl lawl.


----------



## RPhillips

Just watched a Paul Sellers video… Reminds me…Man, I really need to get at least one of my saws sharpened… I would have taken me about 5X as long to saw those boards…Steph, after the holidays, I'm going to send you a couple for servicing! 

BTW, just got a Samsung Galaxy Note 4… anyone else have one of these? I'm making that Apple--> Android transition…


----------



## ToddJB

> Ya, I just don t have the time to shop the webz like you. I m too busy doing woodworking in my shop. Double double lawl lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Fine, from here on out I'll keep my good deals to myself. Wouldn't want to interfere with your shop time.

Rob - I'm an Android user, but not the Note.


----------



## jmartel

> There s also a guy on woodbarter who makes his. He does a nice job rounding the shaft(Stef chuckle). Makes it easier to ride the bevel.
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/3-8-roughers.10969/page-2#post-222614
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


So you were able to finally get approved there I take it?



> BTW, just got a Samsung Galaxy Note 4… anyone else have one of these? I m making that Apple--> Android transition…
> 
> - RPhillips


I switched from an iPhone 5S to the Galaxy S5 over the summer. It does some things better, and some worse. Neither one is really better than the other in my personal experience.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill get the files and the workmate prepped for it Rob. Lord knows there wont be a functioning shop outside of that lol.


----------



## ToddJB

How would your wives react?


----------



## chrisstef

My wife woulda cut me. Seriously. Kitchen knife.


----------



## Pezking7p

Posting to get to the bottom.

Cheers, blokes. Almost Friday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No one is talking to you till go back and read Pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

> How would your wives react?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


We are talking full-on mental breakdown. Probably years of counseling and divorce. srs. That would break my wife.


----------



## Pezking7p

> No one is talking to you till go back and read Pez.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Let me guess: OF is making his way up the east coast.

Stef's tree fell over 3 more times. He still hasn't wired a single outlet.

Todd's boy climbed a tree, wearing nothing but a bike helmet, and flashed the neighbors. Hilarity ensued.

Hog showed up for one post and made a dirty comment about Stef's tree.

???


----------



## 7Footer

meh, just round up Todd, put me down for 1000. That video is funny as hell, but I'm with Stef, a stabbing would ensue.

I've got a Note 3 Rob, I really like it. Not an apple fan at all.

Tony, I'm going to an 80's party for New Years…. Need to get myself a black Run DMC style bucket hat, is there like an discountbuckethats.com or something like that I can cop one from?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good work Pez, missed you.

LoloOLOL!))101010loll… Fugging 7, I need a hat that shades my nose, ears and can fit in my hip pocket. Got a better solution? They don't make them in hate size anyway.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- my wife laughed.

And you'll keep those good deals comin' if you know what's good for you buddy!


----------



## 7Footer

Lolz. I'm serious! Actually I might not go with the bucket hat, they didn't always wear the BH's.. Is the style in this pic a fedora? Honestly I think I'd rather buy a bucket hat than a fedora, just the name fedora reeks of emasculation. Not many people can pull this one off:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes that's a fedora.


----------



## chrisstef

Must rock the white shell toes 7.


----------



## ShaneA

Kangol!


----------



## 7Footer

Do you rock a fedora now and then T? 
I have a story about a fedora. About 5 years ago, playing city league basketball, our team was short players and when I was trying to get a head count, my wife was hanging out with one of her best friends (a stunning italian that came here the same time as her to to be an aupair), so her friend hears me talking about not having enough players and she says "ooh, if you want I can ask my boyfriend, he's really good at basketball and plays a lot" .... So i thought cool, ask him if he can play…. Sure enough he's says he can play. So game time comes and we are all in the gym warming up, and in walks this dude who's about 5' tall, 130 lb's soaking wet, and *rolls into the gym in an effin fedora*, a fedora with a feather in it to boot. One of the real short rimmed fedoras too, super gay. A fedora with gym shorts and a t-shirt. I knew right away it was going to be bad, homeboy was one of the worst basketball players I'd ever seen, literally had no business ever saying he'd played basketball. He was called for travelling at least 3 times, threw up > 4 air balls. And my team isn't semi-pro or anything like that, but we're decent. It was just un-friggin-real man…. I think that's why I have a skewed view of fedoras.


----------



## 489tad

Todd my wife would kill me. Your welding project, maybe a small vise and a anvil?


----------



## jmartel

New saw blade arrived today. Time to go make some sawdust.


----------



## jmartel

How box #1 sits at the end of tonight. Just a dry fit. I need to sand the interior before gluing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Somebody yankin my chain? Start a LJ acct with my nickname and add me as your only buddy

http://lumberjocks.com/Rojo

Could be my alter-ego.


----------



## 489tad

Red, maybe you are sleep internet-ing?


----------



## chrisstef

I would have at least made Ronald McDonald as the avatar. Or Brian Scalabrini.


----------



## JayT

Red has a groupie! ............... or a stalker.


----------



## Slyy

My guess is it's something like this Red, but more lotion:


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd my wife would kill me. Your welding project, maybe a small vise and a anvil?
> 
> - 489tad


Thanks Dan. The whole unit serves as an anvil or different shapes. Since he only works with soft metals he doesn't need anything more solid than the this steel will provide. A small vise is a good idea, but likely out of the budget since I don't have a little dinker laying around.


----------



## dbray45

BRK-send that to Cricket, she can fix it


----------



## JayT

OK, to be serious for a moment, it's probably something as simple as someone who wanted to sign up did a search to see if a username was being used (Our Red can't be the only person nicknamed Rojo that does woodworking, right?) and ran across BRK's projects, so added him as a buddy to be informed when he posts new ones. We might hate to admit it, but he does really good work and has some great projects for shop organization. I also notice that the new Rojo only has one project favorited and it's not one of BRK's, so that does poke a hole in the stalker theory.

Enough being serious, logical and restrained, it just doesn't fit this thread. I'm betting the new account is Mrs. BRK keeping tabs on his internet activity. She probably found a few of those NSFW pics that hog and stef had sent him and was getting worried about his little overnight stays for work.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Love the geometry jokes…pretty funny for not having any curse words.

Well, last night I sat down to put the hing mortises in the tea chest. Like all good wood workers, I have been making sure to hide all the mistakes at the back of the project. SOOoooooo I am half way through chopping the first mortise on the main box and realize…."I am putting the hinges on the front of the box.".

One long, loud curse word. Starting with "F", ending with "K" and not being fire truck. The wife comes out thinking that I have finally sawn off a finger. (She is like Ralphie's mom…"Don's saw your finger off out there!"

That's what happens when I get in a hurry.

Tonight's project…see if I can rescue this mess.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, that really sucks. Sorry. Hope it's recoverable.


----------



## ShaneA

Tim, I did that one of my boxes I made last yr. Ended up cutting down the entire box an 1/8" or so on the TS to remove the mortise from the wrong side. A real PITA.


----------



## jmartel

Tim, if it makes you feel any better, on the box I posted last night, I cut the lowest groove 1/8" too low. Exactly 1 saw kerf off of where it was supposed to be. Now I need to decide on if I should make the lowest drawer 1/8" deeper or offset the guide for the drawer 1/8" lower.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, I did that one of my boxes I made last yr. Ended up cutting down the entire box an 1/8" or so on the TS to remove the mortise from the wrong side. A real PITA.
> 
> - ShaneA


Now here is a possible solution…. In my pain and pissedoffedness (is pissedoffedness a word?) I didn't even think of that.


----------



## ShaneA

I rigged up a sled so that it would ride against the TS blade and ran it through on all four sides. Hand planed down any tough spots from there.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I think that will work Shane. I have some copper corner pieces to put on which would be too long after the cut-down. But I can add some "feet" on the corners…maybe black walnut or something and then it won't matter.

Almost makes me want to take off work early and head for the house….except I am always ready to take off early and head for the house.

By the way…rainy and cold in the Scenic City of Chattanooga today…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nay to the fedora rocking 7, other hats yes; fedora no.

At the Getty today boys:


----------



## KelvinGrove

by the way…this is on our campus. I have been here four years and had not seen it till recently.


----------



## ToddJB

....

How does that happen?

Did they screw the bench to the tree originally?


----------



## KelvinGrove

We have a place called Challenger Center. They have a full size space shuttle mock up and kids come to spend the day doing simulated missions. When the building was build nearly 30 years ago this was already there. The area is on a side of the building where people seldom go so it has just remained there virtually untouched. From what I understand it has been growing like this since at least the 1960's when the old building on the site was torn down and the place left fallow. The never moved the bench so…..









Here is a little better picture.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And what I need to do is take some pictures of our ships. We have a guy who builds ship models at odd sizes like 1:116. Anyway each one takes 3 to 5 years to build. He has donated 3 of them to us to get them out of the house. He invited my boss and I up to have a look at his current work…a viking long boat. That should be cool.

http://blog.utc.edu/news/2014/09/dr-bryan-hampton-dr-chris-stuart-honored-model-ship-dedication/
Click on the picture to enlarge

http://blog.utc.edu/news/2014/05/ship-dedicated-honor-dr-gavin-townsend/


----------



## ToddJB

But I would think the bench would have needed to be anchored to the ground or to the tree, for the growth of the tree would have just scooted the bench forward.


----------



## summerfi

I'd like to know what type wood the bench is made from that it has survived in that condition for 50+ years. Cypress, locust?


----------



## RPhillips

> I d like to know what type wood the bench is made from that it has survived in that condition for 50+ years. Cypress, locust?
> 
> - summerfi


Same thing I was thinking… Bench looks to be in great shape considering


----------



## ToddJB

Teak?


----------



## CL810




----------



## KelvinGrove

> I d like to know what type wood the bench is made from that it has survived in that condition for 50+ years. Cypress, locust?
> 
> - summerfi


Not sure what it is..but now they put waterseal on it every year as part of the normal maintenance cycle.

And I have seen something like that bike except it had been leaned up against the tree and left there. The tires and seat were long gone but all the frame was well grown into the tree.

Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## summerfi

More trees

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/05/trees-eating-things_n_3875192.html


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> We might hate to admit it, but he does really good work and has some great projects for shop organization.
> 
> -JayT


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. Ya I don't know what the deal is with LJ Rojo. In my email, when people add me as a buddy I usually check out their page. That one just seemed weird. Actually, I thought it might be Scotty joking from the shadows. I believe he coined the nickname. I've been called "red" or "big red" since jr high. But "rojo" was all LJs.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Railroading rambles….

Peak shipping season is always interesting. I've had several high priority trains with just UPS trailers on them. The other night with just three carloads! Yup, had a record trip with this infamous conductor named George. George lives and breathes railroading- wears the striped overalls and everything. I say infamous because George is a bluegrass fanatic. Travels all over going to festivals etc…..and he plays a mean harmonica. Some guys complain if he plays it on the train, but I love it. He's good!

Anyway, George likes working with me because I know a lot of old country songs and have a decent voice for country music. So ya, other night George and I were rollin down the rails and 70mph haulin peoples Xmas presents….all the while belting out "I….am man of constant sorrow, I've seen trouble all my days…"

Just L-I-V-I-N


----------



## ToddJB

What's the dif between a conductor and an engineer, other than my son calls conductors "doctors" and engineers "douches"?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh snap! I guess it's kinda like pilot and co-pilot- only a conductor does not have a federal licence to operate a locomotive. Basically, the engineer is responsible for the engines and running the train, the conductor is responsible for the carloads and any work (pickups, setouts) we have along the way. And, if we have any trouble with our train, he (very rarely she) has to get out there in the elements, darkness…whatever and walk the train to figure it out.

On most railroads these days, you start as a conductor or switchman (which just builds trains in freight yards), then you can "promote" to engineer if you'd like on a seniority basis. To be be an engineer you have to have a clean work record and go through a six month training program. About 1 month in class, the other 5 on the job…..and pass a qualifying run at the end.

Aside from some old conductor union contracts, engineers make about 10-15 percent more. About half the guys bid for the promotion, the other half don't want the responsibility….or don't want to start at the bottom of another seniority roster. I have no regrets. I'd way rather be an engineer.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks. That clears it up.


----------



## summerfi

So Red, you ever sing Wreck of the Ole 97? Wabash Cannonball? Or one of my personal favorites, Last Train From Poor Valley?


----------



## ToddJB

Or drops of Jupiter?


----------



## Airframer

And finished in time for Christmas! Time for a few more tools for the box and callin' it done


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> So Red, you ever sing Wreck of the Ole 97? Wabash Cannonball? Or one of my personal favorites, Last Train From Poor Valley?
> 
> - summerfi


Bob, I know we've done "Wabash Cannonball". I hadn't heard "Last Train to Poor Valley," but I looked it up and really like it. 
Let's see, we did I'm so lonesome I could die, The old rugged cross, Strawberry roan, Wagon wheel…..and Enter Sandman (Metallica) lol.

George is a trip. He's only limited by what songs I know. He can play everything from Dwight Yoakam to Metallica. It's fun. He's old enough to retire but he has no intention. Ol' fella put both kids through medical school working as a conductor. The gossip in my workplace is terrible, but you will never hear him utter a negative thing about another person. You can't help but like the guy.


----------



## jmartel

I gotta say, having 2 different practical definitions for the job title of "Engineer" can be confusing. Red's a train engineer, I'm an office/traditional engineer, and I frequently have to deal with shipboard engineers which are different than the other 2.

Also, Red, every time I get stuck behind the train leaving/going to work (tracks immediately in front of our gate), I curse you.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And the guy who drives the fire truck is called engineer as well. Left over from the old steam fire engine days.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I gotta say, having 2 different practical definitions for the job title of "Engineer" can be confusing. Red s a train engineer, I m an office/traditional engineer, and I frequently have to deal with shipboard engineers which are different than the other 2.
> 
> Also, Red, every time I get stuck behind the train leaving/going to work (tracks immediately in front of our gate), I curse you.
> 
> - jmartel


Hey Mr. Technical, my job title is "Locomotive Engineer.";-)

And "to be fair" your usually waiting on the stinkin switchman or conductor. The engineer would gladly clear the crossing, but the conductor is taking forever to set out the cars at the industry! hehehe.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm in the kitchen unloading the dish washer and across the house through a couple of walls my wife is giving the boy a bath, and I just heard him rip a huge fart. Proud of that boy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL. My daughter the tooter at our house.

Since I'm blabbing about work, I just posted the lastest blog I've been working on. Some of you guys might appreciate it:

http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/blog/43412


----------



## theoldfart

Atta boy Todd! 
Ok the eagles have landed ( ok maybe turkey's) WE ARE HOME! Two months to the day. So now it's snowing and icing and my studded snow treads are in the backyard. Oh well.
Best coincidence ever, DanK sent my newly sharpened chisels back to me and they arrived today.

Thanks to every one for puting up with my travel rants and truck woes. Especially John for the technical support in dealing with Toyota. I'm going nitenite now, bye.


----------



## summerfi

Welcome home Kevin. It's true what they say…there's no place like home.


----------



## ToddJB

Yea Kev! Do you have big shop plans?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Would like to present Walter Burek the 4th










His nickname will be Little Hammerthumb. You may all now call me Grandpa!


----------



## Airframer

Congrats Gramps!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh Paul. I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Red. Little Hammerthumb is a ginger (just like SIL). I like gingers!


----------



## woodcox

Postman delivered some sweetness from across the pond today. A custom Robin Wood carving axe. He says they are forged "abroad", ground and honed in Sheffield. Hickory handle has a nice knurling that feels great in the hand. I think my metal handled Eastwing just got demoted back to camp axe. Looking forward for some shop log time.


















Edit: congrats Paul!


----------



## theoldfart

Hammer, great news. Gonna make him a tool chest soon?


----------



## CL810

Is that GrandPaul ot gramps?? Congrats Paul! First?


----------



## CL810

Kevin, gonna check out those h & R's?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks OF. Between you and Airframer, I have some catching up to do.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, which H&R's?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Gramps Paul, and welcome back, Kevin!

Wood, that is a fine looking tool!


----------



## ToddJB

Alright Paul! Congrats. Hope all went well. Good looking dude.

That's pretty WC.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, first grandchild. My wife has not stopped crying since 4:20pm. We very happy.


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats Paul.


----------



## CL810

Paul, it just gets better and better.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks everyone. Gotta go charge my phone. Been on it for hours. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## DanKrager

Welcome to the club, HT. If I'd known grandkids were this much fun, I'd had them first!
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Congrats Paul, gotta be a great feeling!!! My mom and the in-laws keep getting itchy about when they're gonna get some grand kids as well!! Hope you get a lot of enjoyment outa the guy!


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Paul.


----------



## jmartel

> Hey Mr. Technical, my job title is "Locomotive Engineer.";-)
> 
> And "to be fair" your usually waiting on the stinkin switchman or conductor. The engineer would gladly clear the crossing, but the conductor is taking forever to set out the cars at the industry! hehehe.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


It's some dude with a remote control for the train. The problem is, they block access quite frequently. A barge pulls up that's loaded up with train cars and then shipping containers on a frame above the train cars. Train has to pull off a string, back up, switch tracks, pull off another string, back up, etc. till the barge is unloaded. I've been known to ride the motorcycle on sidewalks to get around it.

I'm the type of engineer that is normally a desk jockey, but I occasionally have to crawl through tanks like these:

Low ~36" high tank by about 4 feet wide/long.










Feet are sticking into this one a bit. Narrow tank.










Note marks on the slanted tank bottom from me trying to gain traction with boots covered in lube oil. Didn't work so well.

Luckily I haven't had to crawl a sewage tank yet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Oh, those would be remote control operators, or RCOs. Which are switchmen with a lower class licence to operate up to 10mph. We have some in the CB yard too. The carriers think they're saving money by eliminating an engineer on switch engines….but it hasn't worked out so well.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Congradulations Paul.

Grandpa's to do list…

1pick up grand kids
2 feed them sugar
3 spoil the rotten
4 feed them more sugar
5 take them home


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Paul! Thats a handsome hammerbaby.

Sweet score WC. Looks like a nice grind on that puppy.


----------



## CL810

Kevin, wasn't there a Craig's List ad for some H & R's near your hometown while you were in CA?


----------



## theoldfart

As a matter of fact there was but the "financial impact" of our trip negated any notion of purchase :-(
For some odd reason it seemed prudent to repair the truck so we could get home, screwed up priorities i guess!
Do have some fine gifts from Dan, Smitty, and Wayne as well as having Dan sharpen two curved chisels. Oh yea and the new grandson. I'll be back in the hunt come early next year, I really want the 8 and 12 and the noser, preferably by Record.


----------



## john2005

Congrats Paul!

Glad ya made it home Kevin!


----------



## Tim457

Congrats Hammerthumb and welcome home Kevin.

That Robin Wood axe looks pretty good. I saw on his website he's looking for web admin help, so if anyone has the skills, you might be able to trade for some kit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Think I'm gonna pull the trigger on some solid 5" hand-scraped acacia. I just keep coming back to this stuff. I love the look of it.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Red. You going prefinished?

You mentioned earlier about refinishing after the kids were out of the house. How do you refinish a hand scraped floor? Do they make a sanding pad that gets into the grooves?


----------



## jmartel

Found a 72" long piano hinge at Rockler today on clearance for only $11, normally for $45. Works out nicely, considering I plan on building a tool cabinet after the holidays.

http://www.rockler.com/catalog/product/view/id/22443/


----------



## RPhillips

> Think I m gonna pull the trigger on some solid 5" hand-scraped acacia. I just keep coming back to this stuff. I love the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That looks exactly like the stuff I put down. Loved it. Too bad I moved 

*Paul* - Congrats on becoming a Grandpa!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

yep Todd. Going prefinished. Like Shane said earlier, it shouldn't need to be refinished for a long long time. Guess I'll worry about it then. I did go with solid so I have the option.


----------



## 489tad

Congratulations Paul!!

Nice flooring Red.

Heading out to mill up more of the Red Elm.


----------



## jmartel

Came out pretty darn nicely, if I say so.










Flip it over and you get this:










Once it's glued onto the box and trimmed to size, the chipouts/sand through on the edges will be gone. I left plenty of extra to clean off. The photos don't really show the curvature of it though.


----------



## walden

Congrats Paul!!


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, JM. That burl looks like a tiger.


----------



## RPhillips

> Nice, JM. That burl looks like a tiger.
> 
> - ToddJB


My first thought too… cool burl


----------



## woodcox

I see your tiger and raise you a koala and a tweeker


----------



## jmartel

I was thinking butterfly. But I guess I can see the tiger in it.


----------



## duckmilk

Just catching up after 5 days. Too many LAWLs! 
Congrats on the grandson Paul! I have 2 granddaughters--so much better than the child. 
Kevin, I went to school in Las Cruces in the 70's, excellent mexican food. Glad you're back home.
Red, bummer on the dood signing on as Rojo. I like the flooring, we had some that looked similar in our last house and loved it.
Woodcox, really like the axe. I just saw a Roy episode of the Woodwright.s Shop about making a timber bench where he showed a mini axe for cutting dovetails? Was that a spoof?
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/watch-on-line/2014-2015-episodes/
Jmart, looks nice!
Rob, nice try on advice for the andriod. (Great job on the bench BTW, peeked at it on the bench thread)
Too much more I would like to comment on.

Posting now at 2:00 am, had to fix the main pvc line from our well which decided to blow after Home Demo had closed. Found a temporary fix, but gonna have to do a more permanent repair later.

Will post pics of my adirondack chairs later. Finally finished after 2.5 months.

Stef, get busy, get shop wired, get bench.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anybody have or have a source for plans for a two drawer file cabinet????

And the image in Jmart's project is a rabbit looking out of the bushes.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And the Tea Chest is officially done.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108748


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Hey Griswold. Where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?"



















We've got a family owned Xmas tree farm just up the road. Quickly became a family tradition. The girls know exactly where to find the hot cocoa.


----------



## RPhillips

Nice, I'm trying to find a similar farm close to me… much better to buy that way.


----------



## racerglen

Gotta love family traditions…
I think I know who gets to put the star/angel on the top !


----------



## jmartel

> "Hey Griswold. Where do you think you re gonna put a tree that big?"
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


"Bend over and I'll show you."


----------



## duckmilk

I decided the arms of these native cedar adirondack chairs should slope down slightly from the front leg, so I put a 10 degree slope on them and reinforced with a spline.










Here is a view with the arm attached.










This view is with one coat of blo and turpentine.










Then I melted 2 oz beeswax and stirred in 6 oz each of blo and turp.










The look is good, but I think it would soak in better if it was warm and sunny out, not cloudy and 53 deg. (Right after the above pic was taken, the clouds moved in.) As it is, it still feels damp and slimy after one day, even with the hair dryer treatment. (The first batch of blo & turp alone was dry to the touch after 1 day.)

I was originally going to put a traditional contour to the top of the back slats, but the wife decided she liked them the way they are. Overall, I am pleased with the faces created by the bookmatched slats.

Now if I could just find one like Jmart's tiger eating a koala.


----------



## racerglen

Like them Duck, although the one on the right seems to be saying "oh nooooo, you're going to sit on ME ?"

;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Great chairs Duck. Go from any plans….or your own thang?


----------



## duckmilk

> Great chairs Duck. Go from any plans….or your own thang?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I had a plan of sorts, but some measurements were missing, so I winged a lot of it. Plus, I made some changes to make it to my liking, most of which just added difficulty.

Google "multigrip adirondack plan" and you will find a free pdf of the plan I went by.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Tim457

Very nice chairs Duck. The one on the right is just missing the hands to be this guy:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef must be really hung over from WaltFest.


----------



## jmartel

49ers lost to Oakland. How embarrassing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+100 to local christmas tree farms!


----------



## Airframer

We are a fake tree family. I did think of you this year Red… no tree is complete without a train IN the tree!


----------



## summerfi

Since I got married and started a family in 1973, I've always been fortunate to live in places where I could cut my Christmas tree in the wild. Subalpine fir, grand fir, white fir, noble fir, Douglas fir, white spruce. Most places we lived, we had high ceilings, so we got BIG trees. It became a family tradition. When the kids were small, we would all go, along with a thermos of cocoa and some cookies or other snacks. Finally the wife stopped going, then the older kids, then it was down to just me and the youngest boy. Now all the kids are grown and gone, and 3 years or so ago the wife finally bought a fake tree. Much easier on me, but I miss the tradition, and I miss the smell of a freshly cut tree.

Smitty - I have the exact same Victrola as the one in your picture, and it will stand beside my (fake) Christmas tree once it's erected.

Here's a pic of our very first Christmas tree. The year was 1973, we were newly married and lived in Fairbanks, AK. The tree is a white spruce. I still think it was the best smelling tree we ever had. That's my wife, age 19. Memories….


----------



## jmartel

I grew up with fake trees, and have started to buy real trees. No tree this year, though, as we'll be flying back east over Christmas.


----------



## theoldfart

J where you gonna be?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob, we were down to just the daughter this year. I know where this is headed, and we've already talked about an artificial tree. Not yet, but the day will come.

Victrola was my great grandmother's.


----------



## jmartel

DC/Baltimore, OF. Friend's wedding first in DC, then to Baltimore for christmas with the wife's family.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Great post Bob.


----------



## lateralus819

Emmet Otter christmas branch!










My sons tree, he decorated it himself, can't ya tell?










I came upstairs to find this random stuff under the tree. My son grabbed a bunch of "gifts" for me and put em under the tree. To name a few, my watch, a paper box i made and my IRWIN pull saw LOL.


----------



## woodcox

Ha! We just got back from the in law's Christmas party. Wife told me I was required to participate in the funny holiday Jammie's theme. Less than half of her fricken family played along, gramps and the friend of Dorothy's cousin were the only other guys that were "comfy". She owes me now. I'll spare you the pants…


----------



## 489tad

We still go out to a tree farm and cut. Our oldest comes home next weekend so we'll get it then. We make a fun day of it.

JMart you gonna go to the Harbor? When we lived in PA we went down there all the time. We use to hit up this Italian restaurant in Fells Point. Nice!


----------



## ShaneA

Progress feels really slow, but I am inching along.


----------



## jmartel

> JMart you gonna go to the Harbor? When we lived in PA we went down there all the time. We use to hit up this Italian restaurant in Fells Point. Nice!
> 
> - 489tad


Probably not. I've been there before though. It will be a pretty busy week of meeting up with different people every day it looks like. My wife and I are some of the only people who moved away from the east coast from College/Highschool. So, lots of people in the DC area to see.

Biggest thing I'm looking forward to is to go to Bateman's and getting some Crab Skins and some Crab Pretzels. Oh, and Moes Southwest Grill. They don't have that out west, except for just south of Portland and at the Vegas airport.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lat= man that is a nice, full tree. I let our youngest pick the tree. She said it was "Not too big, too fluffy or too bendy. Just right!" lol.

Lookin good Shane. Your gonna have a sweet kitchen when your done.


----------



## jmartel

Had to take a break from working on the boxes and put on a new chain/sprocket set.


----------



## ToddJB

We're a fake tree fam. Maybe that will change when the kids get older.

Shane, the kitchen is looking awesome. What's left?


----------



## john2005

Dad was a forester and constantly planting trees around the place. Ironically also always cutting them down…, Anyway, he put aside a couple acres and set up a little tree farm. He had a whole other row that was just for the fam. When he cut one down, he would replace it. He had about 12 so by the time the last one was cut the first replant was ready to cut. 
Before that we did it like Bob. Just head out into the woods with some snacks and a sled or two. Those were better times. 
Since I've been married, I always pull for no tree since we always spend the week at her parents house. I, of course never won. She would just go buy one. 
Now with the boys, it's time to start making those memories. We purchased one this year due to circumstances I won't bore you with, but we are in agreement that next year we will be out somewhere with a fire and a sled.


----------



## Airframer

Don't worry Todd. We just have more time to enjoy life and eat our bottled ranch.


----------



## lateralus819

Red- Its really big in person lol. It didn't look so big out back .


----------



## JayT

Shane, the kitchen is looking great! Love those walnut cabinets.

Fake tree(s) here. The wife gets the big tree upstairs to decorate very nicely. Some years we have put up a smaller tree downstairs. That one is a little more random in decorations. Upstairs tree is color coordinated, pretty and stylish. Downstairs has all the Hallmark ornaments my mother insists on buying us, just so she isn't insulted by us not having them out.


----------



## Tim457

Grrr. Carefully disassembled my MF #5A eggbeater drill chuck to clean it because the jaws wouldn't retract. In one stupid move I decided to brush a piece of grime off and one of the springs shot across the shop to parts unknown. Fastenal doesn't have one small enough, it needs about a 9/64" OD spring 1/2" long and I'm hoping the .148" diam ones Amazon has for cheap will work.

Shane those cabinets look great with the countertop and the appliances.


----------



## ShaneA

Todd, I still have to grout/caulk. Install faucet, plumb sink and dishwasher. Some electrical work, like running a line for the dishwasher, and a couple other things I don't think I am comfortable with. I am going to make some wainscoting. Make the trim for around the house doors, and paint. Still need to make some sort of crown/upper molding for the tops of the cabinets, and add a few shelves to the interior of the cabinets. Then most importantly…clean the friggin" house. It is all dusty and things are out of place, driving me nuts. Like all things, it has taken me longer to get here than I thought it would and cost me more money. Hopefully, on this one I will be able to break through the 90% barrier that always gets me.

Thanks for the kind words.

Edit: Todd, I will try to get those blades and handles out in the next couple of days. I am turrrible at mailing stuff in a timely manner.


----------



## chrisstef

Unfortunately never made it to Waltfest over the weekend. Had some family matters to attend to.

Shane - kitchens lookin badass man. Much better than our stinkin Chiefs. That fumble call on Kelce was horsesh&t. Here's to hoping we draft well again.

My wife keeps threatening me to go with a fake tree. I aint havin none of that ish even after the real one falls over a couple times.

I just wanna say how much I dislike Mondays.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim - losing small pieces is maddening. I want to cover my floor with a 4 inch jello mold so those pieces and parts just sink in and stay put. Then I just eat them to safety.

Shane - sounds like about a solid hour of work left then, right? Man I hear ya on the 90% I still have the last bit of basement trim to do.

No worries about the blades and handles. I've got plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## jmartel

Damn mondays…


----------



## JayT




----------



## ToddJB

There are no pics, so this didn't happen - yet - but I finished the climbing wall last night. Now it just gets to sit for a week or so for the paint to cure up. The wifey's task is to find some futon mattresses on CL to pad the ground.


----------



## jmartel

At least it will give you an incentive to not fall. CL futons… gross…

Just ordered some spare parts for my planer height gauge. It got damaged in the move, and I've been making due with it as is. Figured it's time to fix it for good.


----------



## ToddJB

Getting ready to start this welding project and realized my cutting torch set up was out of gas  an expense I wasn't expecting. The bigger bummer is that this is an old set up and the bottle are FAR out of test date. So I called the place by my house and asked about pricing. $120 out the door - $50 of that is the retest of two bottles. That wasn't terrible, but I've never refilled a bottle and wondered if there would be a dramatic price difference from supplier to supplier. So I called the next closest place. $70 out the door! Apparently this place just eats the cost of restesting - no charge. That extra 4 minutes just saved me $50.


----------



## jmartel

Good deal, Todd. When I move out of the city and can have a separate area from the woodworking shop, I will be buying a welder. Been a few years since I've welded, but I'm sure I'll pick it up again easily enough.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. My area is very separated at all, I just need to make sure I don't do it too late at night, so I can make sure I hang out in the shop long enough, to make sure I have a shop the next morning.


----------



## Slyy

Out in the shop and gonna try to make my first bench hooks, planing stop and sawing versions both. Decided to eschew the music and listening to Ken Burns WWII documentary series. Man I gotta say: besides getting in one of the most bad-a$$ on screen fights with Roddy Piper in They Live, Keith David has one great TV voice! He was great as Goliath in Gargoyles and his voice gives any documentary +50 cool points.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I love anything done by Ken Burns.

worked last night, up by noon. Then I got this hair brained idea. I've lost my marbles.


----------



## chrisstef

Out from the ashes of the now defunct WCCC radio station here in Hartford is www.irockradio.

I was so bummed when they shut down that station. It was the only place for hard rock on the radio and ive spent the last 4-5 months of my life listening to Def Lep and other classic rock ive heard a 1000 times. No mas I say, the boys of the rock are back! Made my Monday much brighter. I had to share.

Rosewood Rojo?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cocobolo. I can't get this crazy idea of making cocobolo knobs and totes for my LNs. It'll take forever. What a total waste of time eh? Well, it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have so many to make. I need like….uh….ten. It was first time I grumbled about how many LNs I have.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I didn't notice the tote outline on the wood. I thought your "hair brained idea" was drilling a hole in wood - craziness - shear and utter madness, I thought.


----------



## CL810

Red has too many LN's, bless his heart. Bet we can find homes for the too many's. ;-)


----------



## john2005

> Ha. I didn t notice the tote outline on the wood. I thought your "hair brained idea" was drilling a hole in wood - craziness - shear and utter madness, I thought.
> 
> - ToddJB


Same here


----------



## ToddJB

I bet his parties are ragers!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

yeah I had to use yellow wax pencil to see it on the cocobolo. Took a break to play Madden with the boy who is home sick. Now I'm back at it, power tool work done, pattern handle rasp here I come.










pS I blame Smitty.


----------



## ToddJB

Gonna keep the old ones? Might be able to make your wood money back on the bay?


----------



## putty

Red, What is that plane in the background, 603 or 604?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Putty- it's a 604.

Todd- I probably would just sell the cherry ones. Don't know if they bring much on the bay. I know the cocobolo ones sure do.

I was gonna just try two and see how it goes. It's still more time consuming than I'd like, but I got a couple done today before I hung out with the kids. Cocobolo sure has a way of rewarding you when your done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the clarification Red. Great tree shopping too. 

Nice work Jack.

Glad you are home safe Kevin.

Congratulations Paul! 

Very nice axe Woodcox.

Very nice chairs Mike.

Great Story Bob.

Looking great Shane!!

Still not caught up…...


----------



## theoldfart

Pics for Tony


----------



## August

Damn I can't keep up.
Anyway my new bench top is done


----------



## 489tad

Red elm is all milled up. I'm messing around with design ideas and accent pieces. Walnut or Purple Heart. Just some simple gifts for my kids. Maybe one for my wife.

Shane the kitchen looks awesome.
Nice up grades Red 
Bench top looks good August.


----------



## chrisstef

Tasty lookin August.

Still no juice but lookin aight.


----------



## duckmilk

Yay!! Tools in shop, lights, panoramic view….uh…no wires yet?


----------



## RPhillips

> Tasty lookin August.
> 
> Still no juice but lookin aight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


\
This shop is missing just one thing… can't quite put my finger on it… hmmmm….


----------



## RPhillips

> - BigRedKnothead


That's a bute Clark!


----------



## RPhillips

Auggie, looking good bro!

Shane, kitchen looks to be coming along nicely!


----------



## duckmilk

Tote looks awesome, Red


----------



## DanKrager

RP, nobody can put their finger on it… bless his heart.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

^ maybe it's invisible?


----------



## Tim457

That is looking solid as hell stef. You've got a nice space there.

Arrg. There's a guy selling 8"x8" by 8 foot red oak posts for $20 left over from building a timber frame house, but the only vehicle I could grab them with has to get some work done on it instead. Maybe they'll be all checked to hell anyway, but I thought they might be good for a workbench top if not. Reality is though that if I got them they'd sit there waiting for me for longer than stef's workbench will wait for him.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Tote looks awesome, Red
> 
> - duckmilk


Thanks man. I bookmarked that Adirondack plan you mentioned. I think I'll put my own twist on it this spring as well.

btw, that's the tote for the no 62….which is why it looks a little tall and skinny. The LN totes are a little bigger than stanley, so I couldn't use the Lee Valley patterns. I just used the old LNs for patterns. They each came pretty close. Certainly learned some things I'll do different on the next round.


----------



## August

> Tasty lookin August.
> 
> Still no juice but lookin aight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Looks very nice bud
Brings back memory on what your doing nice set up very nice


----------



## Mosquito

> Still no juice but lookin aight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> This shop is missing just one thing… can t quite put my finger on it… hmmmm….
> 
> - RPhillips


^ Well played lol


----------



## Slyy

Red nice work on those toats! Mmmmm cocobolo looks yummy. 
Nice digs Stef!
And strong work as well Auggie!

Well between studying for my final final, got some good Ken Burns WWII in and finished up the construction on these guys:









Still gotta makes some kerfs for the saw version and wax 'em but otherwise basically done. Not too bad for a couple hours work, plus did most of the work with hand power minus two cuts on the table saw to make the ply a workable size, so it was some good practice.


----------



## duckmilk

> Arrg. There s a guy selling 8"x8" by 8 foot red oak posts for $20 left over from building a timber frame house, but the only vehicle I could grab them with has to get some work done on it instead. Maybe they ll be all checked to hell anyway, but I thought they might be good for a workbench top if not. Reality is though that if I got them they d sit there waiting for me for longer than stef s workbench will wait for him.
> 
> - Tim


Where you located Tim? Just thinking someone could help you move them.


----------



## duckmilk

I need to make some of those, Jake. Your ply looks better than anything I have, though.


----------



## Slyy

Just some no-species from Lowes, kinda looks like red oak to me. Gotta say though, hearing some of these other peeps talk about figured maple and all sorts of species at their big box stores I'm jealous, our ply selections alone are usually horrible pieces of pine and occasionally red oak and the fanciest lumber I've ever seen at any Oklahoma big box are some nice cedar slabs. Pine/cedar/occasional Fir is about all I ever see.


----------



## duckmilk

Exactly the same here as far as wood choices at the borgs. Of course, it would be since I am only 30 miles from the OK border. I have some sources for other stuff occasionally, like the cedar I used for the chairs. They are local stuff and were cut by a guy about 5 miles from me.


----------



## jmartel

Got 2 of the 3 drawers glued up on the solid wood box, and have one of the veneered boxes gluing up at the moment. Tomorrow I should be able to glue up the 3rd box, make the last drawer for the solid wood box, and start making drawers/trays for the other 2 boxes.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, that cocobolo is man pretty

Stef, the shop is looking great. Looks like you've got a straight shot for your DC with just one turn for TS. Awesome. What's that DP? Looks like an old'in.

Auggie, the top loos awesome. Great job.

Climbing wall pics. Panorama is goofy (like look at the header of the back wall, I assure you it's not split in two).










Double crack










Close up of power carving


----------



## chrisstef

Your little guy is gonna go hog wild in that climbing room Todd. I cant wait to see him dangling from the walls.

The DP is an old Rockwell / Delta. I think its mid 40's. I pulled it out of a house that we were tearing down. It works but it needs some new bearings in a bad way. She's loud.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful tote Red. Gorgeous.

Great shots Kevin, thank you. What is the deal with the colonnade? It does not look as if it simply surrounds a courtyard, does it serpentine through the grounds?

Shop is looking tits Demo.

That is awesome Todd, nice work man.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, nice jam crack. Time to tape up!

Tony, it goes between most of the buildings. It's at Florida Southern and most of the buildings were designed by F L Wright including the colonnades. Here is another garden place in CA


----------



## jmartel

Just realized this morning that I glued up one of the veneered boxes too early last night. I had neglected to route out slots for drawer runners. Great.

Looks like it's losing the drop front and going back to standard trays. No way to fix it now without redoing the whole thing.


----------



## Tim457

I appreciate the thought Duck, but since my primary motivation in this deal is being a cheapskate, it wouldn't be right putting someone out to help haul the lumber 100+ miles for me.

Todd that wall is awesome, More good pics from Kevin. Too much good stuff to mention. Love this place.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet that campus is amazing. Thanks Kevin.

Which garden did you visit?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd, that wall wouldn't be very fun for me. Two steps and my head would hit the top;-)

Bummer. The only piece of cocobolo I have must have a lot of sapwood. Doesn't match very well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed, not a perfect match but damn that tote is nice.


----------



## chrisstef

I like the contrast of the sap wood. Don't let your OCD win Red.


----------



## jmartel

What did you finish those with, Red?


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, that wall wouldn t be very fun for me. Two steps and my head would hit the top;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Oh I assure you that we would make it interesting. With a wall like this most routes start in the sitting position, and don't go straight up. Sometimes the tall guys have a harder time.

That is a bummer about the knob, but it's a beauty none the less. Did you make them "Red Sized"?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- LNs are already bigger than stanleys, and fit me just fine, so I just tried to copy the LNs.

Cocobolo is a funny wood. I've got four pieces in my shop, and I'd almost swear a couple of them are different woods. '

JizzMarkie- just some danish oil on the as of yet. I do that, then thin sealcoat and paste wax.

Actually tried to order a no 164 for Xmas with cocobolo….but LN doesn't offer it any more. You might remember I picked up this piece when I was at the woodsmith store last month. Should be enough to make all the totes I want. 









Turning a knob is about 1/4 time of making a tote though.


----------



## jmartel

How thick of stock do you need for totes and saw handles? 5/4? 6/4?


----------



## ToddJB

A saw handle is 7/8", so if you're good you could get away with 4/4. Dunno 'bout a tote.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh….and whoever said I have OCD? Hmmm?

5/4 qrtsawn is ideal J.


----------



## JayT

At least 15/16 actual thickness for Stanley's. I've made them from true 4/4 stock several times-there's just very little margin for error.


----------



## dbray45

My wife says she doesn't have OCD - she CDO (OCD is in the wrong order)!


----------



## chrisstef

My wife has bad OCD when it comes to unplugging items like her straightening iron and hair dryer. At least twice a week she'll call before ive left the house and make me check on it. Ive now got saved pictures of both items laying unplugged on the countertop.


----------



## john2005

> Todd, that wall wouldn t be very fun for me. Two steps and my head would hit the top;-)
> 
> Bummer. The only piece of cocobolo I have must have a lot of sapwood. Doesn t match very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


At the risk of sounding like a hippy, it's the irregularities that make nature beautiful. Roll em dood, looks sweet!


----------



## ToddJB

You should get off early one day, turn them on, and balance them over a trash can full of water. Then circle the block before she gets home, pull in right after her, and give her the "What the hell babe? Did you leave it like this all day?!?"


----------



## ToddJB

> At the risk of sounding like a hippy, it s the irregularities that make nature beautiful. Roll em dood, looks sweet!
> 
> - john2005


Says the guy with IBS


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Todd. She'd freak.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Funny [email protected]$tard.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, Hakone Gardens in Saratoga. It's an accurate reproduction of a samurai estate.

Another random pic, how's this for a shop log?


----------



## ToddJB

Was the missing anvil laying about somewheres?


----------



## Slyy

One cool log and vice there Kevin!

Well the last final of semester done! Just waiting around to get my score so I know if I can pass onto next semester. Granted I could have missed 90 out of 100 and done okay overall….... Won't call it till I know for sure but likely beat that benchmark.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Jake. How much more schoolin' ya gots?


----------



## Slyy

Todd, 5 more semesters, unless CRNA is made into a doctoral degree before then (Which it may very well) then make it 5 or 6 years all together!!

One of those: wish I didn't wait till 30 to really figure out what the heck I wanted to do but it sure beats waiting till 50, kinda things!

Worth doing something I like and providing better for my wife and I (and future chillins'), so it's all worth it!


----------



## jmartel

> A saw handle is 7/8", so if you re good you could get away with 4/4. Dunno bout a tote.
> 
> - ToddJB





> Oh….and whoever said I have OCD? Hmmm?
> 
> 5/4 qrtsawn is ideal J.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead





> At least 15/16 actual thickness for Stanley s. I ve made them from true 4/4 stock several times-there s just very little margin for error.
> 
> - JayT


Thank you guys. I wasn't sure if it was 3/4" or 1". I figured it was going to be more of a personal fit preference anyway. For people with dainty mini hands like Red I thought 1/2" might work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a stately specimen Kevin.

Congratulations Jake.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, 5 more semesters, unless CRNA is made into a doctoral degree before then (Which it may very well) then make it 5 or 6 years all together!!
> 
> One of those: wish I didn t wait till 30 to really figure out what the heck I wanted to do but it sure beats waiting till 50, kinda things!
> 
> - Slyy


Would be grand-fathered into the curriculum?

I hear ya on "figuring it out". I think I'm fairly certain as to what my life's occupation should be (not tele-communications), but I might not be fully realized until I'm 50


----------



## theoldfart

Tood, in another room. It's a silversmiths shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Interesting flooring in there Kevin.


----------



## Slyy

Would be grad-fathered into the curriculum?

Still think the legislation is still being figured out there. Unfortunately still kind of a work in progress. I'll just have to wait and see.

Tony, noticed that too on the floors. Sorta looks like frames laying on the floor. The horizontal surfaces look sagging while the vertical ones do not. What's up there Kev?


----------



## ToddJB

AF would waffle stomp that floor.


----------



## CL810

CRNA = smart move


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Actually tried to order a no 164 for Xmas with cocobolo….but LN doesn t offer it any more.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I officially have a collector's piece now. Ish.


----------



## theoldfart

I don't know, I think it has something to do with catching the metal that falls on the floor as they are working. They collect it and smelt it down to be used again.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Smitty, they're not gonna do 'em anymore they say.

I'll have to get in some natural light for decent pics…..but you get the idea. Not bad for my first knob and totes. 









I think eventually I'll make a couple more and blog it.


----------



## ToddJB

Not bad at all


----------



## chrisstef

Cmon red, we all know that aint your first knob.

I need some cocobolo in my life.


----------



## 7Footer

I think it sucks Red.. In fact maybe you should just give up on woodworking all together, then I'll get a trailer and head towards Iowa, and as a gesture of my friendship I'll take all of your tools off your hands… You'll have a clean slate, and then maybe someday down the road you can find something you're actually good at… ;-)

Red knows all about knobs.

And dude, that FFL score you put up on me has to close to the highest of the season, fuggin ree-donk-u-lous…..

I giggled a bit when I saw this beer at the store today…. Only LJ's would understand.








Would be better if homeboy was staring at a wall full of hand tools.


----------



## lateralus819

That Bronze looks awesome with the cocobolo. Well done sir.


----------



## 7Footer

<-









Lookin good Stef!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- I figured you were all butt hurt since I had to knock you out of the fantasy football league. I was gonna offer to post some pic of me polishing my knob, but I didn't want you to take it the wrong way.



> That Bronze looks awesome with the cocobolo. Well done sir.
> 
> - lateralus819


I agree. Lotta work just to "upgrade" wood…..but the finished product motivates. Not sure how motivated I'm am to do planes like my scrub though.


----------



## 7Footer

A smidge butt hurt at first, but I'm over it (was really just hoping for a closer battle, you smoked me though). Your team is stacked, you really improved it from the beginning, I hope you beat HT, his team is stacked as hell too though and has barely had any competition all season. I wish I could go out to the shop and bust out a knob and tote like that, that ish would take me weeks! But I can tell you're a master at polishing knobs.


----------



## August

Hi to all 
Just random pics


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^What the heck is next to that dog?

Ya, I recovered pretty well for two of my RB facing criminal charges and being suspended for the rest of the season;-) That's the thing about fantasy sports…..just gotta be hot at the end.

Thanks on the knobber. I was pretty sure I could turn them without waste (having to part away a piece)...and I was right.

Really helps to have one of those diamond shaped detailers I was telling Toddy about. I'm a fast learner, but I picked up turning really fast for some reason. Takes me about 20 min to make a knob like that. Well over an hour to make a tote.


----------



## August

Red it's a pigs head 
It's a filipino dish called lechon 
Men I missed this thread
Looks like your to high to reach now coco bolo????
Damn


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pigs head? Funny….that was my first guess.


----------



## summerfi

I'm glad it's a pig's head. I thought it was the ugliest puppy I've ever seen.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lawl. And Bob for the win.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Under the heading "Happy Wife, Happy Life" comes this Christmas Craft in tonight's shop pic.










It's a sock holder for 'strays.'


----------



## chrisstef

Does the new sock holder have a home for those with ridiculously stretched out elastics?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gimmee a catchy phrase and maybe you'll get a Christmas present from Fly-Over Country.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Diggin the new avatar pic there Stef. Even baby Stef got his bench done first.

Still talking to that guy on the other side of Iowa about the Parks planer. I've sure him-hawed about that purchase more that most. There are obvious upsides to getting a nice old american made planer for a good price. But the downside keep me from pulling the trigger:
- It's a 9 hour round trip!
- I'd have fabricate a dust collector hood and a dust cover. 
- For furniture making. I think 15" would be more ideal than a 12" planer. 
- Updating to a helical head on these planers is pricey. 
- The seller isn't the friendliest sort. Makes me even more nervous to drive across the state.

Ehh, sometimes listing out he pros and cons helps me.


----------



## chrisstef

Catchy huh ….. How does "Used and all stretched out but still looking for love" work for ya Smitty?

I think I would personally let it slide Red. The ride, the extra work and expenses just don't seem justifiable to me. By the time youre all said and done you could have cranked out another commission piece to fund a badass Grizzly or the like with no headaches involved outside of off loading into the shop and cleaning the cosmoline.

Baby Stef's bench is hoss and it only took me an hour to build it!


----------



## Airframer

^ Now you can't use the "I need a bench to build the bench" excuse  Very cool!

Took the boy to his 18 month checkup and shots yesterday. Turns out I have spawned a giant.. 34.5 inches tall and 30.5lbs. The doc says he is the sizer of a 3 year old lol. He also took all 3 shots and didn't cry  Tough little dude.


----------



## chrisstef

By build I mean assembled. I don't wanna get it twisted up that I actually built something. I will supply him with real tools including that cut down S&J saw in the pic.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Lawl Eric. Pics of your boy made me wonder how long I've been on Ljs. That kid grew fast! Doesn't seem long ago you announced his birth. Heather says the only time she second guess marrying me was delivering babies. She was about 5'1" 100 lbs back in the day. Dawson was over 10 lbs at birth. She delivered him natural though.


----------



## john2005

I dunno Red. Hard to find quality like that anymore. A Grizzly isn't really comparable. It would be like asking if you should drive to get an old Stanley #5 that needs a cleanup, or go to Harborfreight and get their latest 5 1/2 fressh off the boat from Taiwan. Longevity wise, the parks is the way to go. Or hold out for another old vintage one closer. 
Just my 2 cents whatever that's worth

Also, you may keep an eye out for older powermatics. Like 90s erea I think the PM 100 would be right up your alley and will take a spiral cutter head. General is made in Canada and puts out a 14" model. Either option better than an overseas tinbox IMHO.


----------



## john2005

And holy crap, big kids. What you feeding em?


----------



## theoldfart

^ probably left over 'roids


----------



## ToddJB

I'm with John, but you knew that already. The only reason not to get it in my opinion is the 12", if you're set on 15". Everything else will fade away after the first full day of stock prep.

If you are set on 15" or bigger vintage might be a no go for you, because they made the machines good (read BIG).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red does know knob. Beautiful upgrade to your planes. A nine hour drive and the guy is a Demo-hole, won't another machine become along that is closer? Are you in a hurry?

Who did the lettering on your sign Smitty

2nd hand smoke and angst sure does a body good it seems.

Nathan's bench is cool.


----------



## jmartel

I got confused since stef changed his avatar photo. Couldn't find the thread. Not to worry, I made it.


----------



## j_dubb

Man, I've got a lot of catching up to do on this thread.

My old lady and I'd separated earlier this year, but we got back together and things have been going swell on that front. I just recently got the woodshop back in working order so I can crank out a few things for Christmas presents. Looking forward to getting back into the swing of things.

Also a few pictures that outline some of the other things that have happened to me over the last several months…

10/16 - Rear ended by a guy going about 50mph on the Merritt Parkway. Beloved camry was totaled, but I was fine…just some muscular crap from the impact that I've been doing PT for.










10/24 - New wheels!










12/8 - A picture is worth a thousand words, I guess.










Gonna play some catch up on this thread and the forums in general!


----------



## walden

Looks like everyone is doing well for the most part. I've been super busy, but opened the tool chest this morning. It's time to kick it into gear…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony - My wife's niece did the lettering last night so I could finish up. There are four of them; one to keep, three are gifts for Christmas.

Not sure all those letters will fit, Stef. Maybe I'll do a board in chalkboard paint so you can title the collection anyway you want.

Lots of updates to comment on, but the baby pic news is most awesome. Congrats, Josh!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats on the Baby JDubb.

Repurposed wood and vintage tools. Looks like sumpin from Smitty's shop









I used to say I've never had a problem with 1/4" shank router bits. Glad it didn't hit me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you were not injured Jdubb.

Welcome back Walden.


----------



## jmartel

I've never had a bit break on me either. Take too much of a pass at once?


----------



## Mosquito

The only router bit I've had break on me was a keyhole slot bit. It snapped at the small spot between the end and the shank (which was smaller than the 1/4" shank)


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Josh.

Hog's deviancy must have caught up with him.


----------



## AnthonyReed

B told me his HIV was flaring up Todd. And I assume that battling it robs him of his spare time.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Pez and Shane.. Great kitchen work. I'm nowhere near you skill but…...

We've (wife & I) been renovating our kitchen for 2 years now. We are finally to the point of finishing the ceiling and floors. Then the shelves go up. Our ceiling is an original old tin ceiling. We are desperately trying to save it. It has at least 4 coats assorted types of paints.

For cabinets we rescued old cabinets from a salvage yard. I build new drawers and doors. Then added wooden counter tops. The tops are made from oak flooring.



















All the cabinets were painted a green (not my choice).










For all the new plumbing (sink, fridge and dishwasher) I used PEX tubing with Shark Bite connections. No soldering to do. The last thing I wanted was open flame near the wood framing in a house built in 1867.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats dubb. Thats a lot of movin and shakin in a short period of time, snuck one right past the goalie huh.

Decided that im gonna carve the boss a lil plaque. BMFIC in western red cedar. That required the purchase of a new gouge. Guess im gonna see what its like to use the proper tools.

Hogs definitely having a flare up.

Edit - i didnt even see the dong in the pic until i zoomed in. Chip off the old block josh!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> The only router bit I ve had break on me was a keyhole slot bit. It snapped at the small spot between the end and the shank (which was smaller than the 1/4" shank)
> 
> - Mosquito


I probably was pushing it a little too hard. Figured I was ok because it's cedar. Oh well. Cheap router bits have a way of weeding themselves out. I think its safe to say that would have happened with 1/2" shank.

Re: planer. I hear you guys about the American quality. It bothers me that all my machines are imports. I didn't have the know-how or patience to go for vintage back when. If that thing is still there around Xmas time, I'll check it out because I will be on that side of the state at my inlaws. If it's meant to be, it will. Me thinks it hasn't went quick is because that dude lives in Timbuktu.


----------



## jmartel

I'm not completely convinced that just because something is old and American made, that it's better than anything new.

I think selection bias plays a big role in that. The things that are still around today is usually because they are an industrial model that was built for constant operation day in and day out. I'm willing to bet that a new equivalent Grizzly cabinet saw will last the same amount of time, but have a greater selection of parts, better dust collection, and much better safety features. The downside though, is that you will be paying new or near new prices. For the old Arn, you are going to pay much less, but it will have also been heavily used for decades and will likely need work.

Remember, the Chinese can make anything just as good of quality as anything we can. It just depends on the bean counters on whether they want to pay the money for quality control and pay more for requiring a higher tolerance.

I do prefer to buy new USA made though, on the idea that it helps someone keep their job.


----------



## ToddJB

We've hashed that topic multiple times. And I agree that somethings make sense to buy new, or newer.

In the case of this specific planer, a better cost v quality will not be found for a 12" planer, especially since someone else has done the heavy lifting of restoring it.

I hope it awaits you for Christmas. If that dude was in Denver it wouldn't have lasted 30 minutes on CL, but since it seems to have been sitting there for a week or so now, there is a change he'll still have it. Would he do a pay now, pick up later ("Pottering" on the OWWM forum)?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

keeping you guys entertained.


----------



## chrisstef

Chris - I really like those drawer pulls you've got on the cabinets. The green paint as well. It matches those pulls IMO.

Red - damn you and your abilities. I echo 7's thread killing post from yesterday lol.

Looking forward to playing with the new gouge this evening. Anyone got finishing tips on western red cedar?


----------



## j_dubb

> Edit - i didnt even see the dong in the pic until i zoomed in. Chip off the old block josh!
> 
> - chrisstef


You had to come back in for that burn with an edit. You're slippin' man!


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Red. That's probably some of the finest joinery ever to be seen on a reclaimed wood farm table. Do you plan to address fresh cut edges? If so, how so?


----------



## chrisstef

I gotta get back on my game, im sorry. Whens the due date buddy?  Sometime in June? Whenever youre ready ill have mama put together a couple of bags of baby gear for ya.


----------



## j_dubb

Due date is in May, probably gonna be here before we know it.


----------



## 7Footer

20 minutes to polish a knob…. "well over an hour to make a tote" -BRK- 
^Effin A Cotton, effin A….. dood it took me well over a month to make a tote for the saw swap, so you can suck on it! Serious question though, other than your freakishly natural ability to work the wood, how much time is it saving you using that Gramercy saw makers rasp?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Nice, Red. That s probably some of the finest joinery ever to be seen on a reclaimed wood farm table. Do you plan to address fresh cut edges? If so, how so?
> 
> - ToddJB


Thanks man. The finish is totally up to my client/buddy. He's an excellent finisher so I'm sure he'll do it justice.

I'm pooped from manuvering that massive top and goin galoot with the miter box. I down, one to go. I posted more on the furniture forum later.


----------



## jmartel

Red, is that a full sliding dovetail or what is seen on benches where you have a dovetail on one end and then a breadboard over the rest of it? Not really sure how to describe it.


----------



## Slyy

Well saw this on C-List and really have no idea if it's a good deal or not?


















I think the model is actually TSC-10TK and it appears to be a chinese saw. Contacted seller and asking $100.
Currently I use an old early 90's sears/craftsman that was my dad's. This one has no fence but obviously has fence rails. Any ideas?


----------



## chrisstef

I think its a bridgewood jake. Im digging up a lil more info … Sit tight.

Made by now defunct wilke machinery.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37619


----------



## 7Footer

Smokin' deal on this Shop Fox mallet from Grizzly today if anyone is interested.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, is that a full sliding dovetail or what is seen on benches where you have a dovetail on one end and then a breadboard over the rest of it? Not really sure how to describe it.
> 
> - jmartel


If you look back at the first pic, I'm marking the part that is the DT. The majority of the top is just breadboard style. Part of the reason for this joint is that the perimeter pieces of the tabletop are much thicker.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> 20 minutes to polish a knob…. "well over an hour to make a tote" -BRK-
> ^Effin A Cotton, effin A….. dood it took me well over a month to make a tote for the saw swap, so you can suck on it! Serious question though, other than your freakishly natural ability to work the wood, how much time is it saving you using that Gramercy saw makers rasp?
> 
> - 7Footer


Don't hate me cause I'm beautiful…..

Tough to say how much "time" the rasp saves. It's just one of those "dang, this is the perfect tool for the job" things. If you plan to make a lot of your own handles….it's worth it. You can go right to 120, sometimes 180 grit afterward.


----------



## Slyy

Thx Stef, yeah was able to find some reviews of similar saws from 8 years ago or so. Still a benjie for a cainet saw might not be bad. Gonna have to swing anything past the SO.


----------



## jmartel

> If you look back at the first pic, I m marking the part that is the DT. The majority of the top is just breadboard style. Part of the reason for this joint is that the perimeter pieces of the tabletop are much thicker.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Got it. Just saw the photos you put up in the other thread.

Slowly closing in on finishing up the boxes. 1 of the veneered boxes is all sealed up tight and getting the outer veneer tonight, the other should be gluing up the sides tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 7Footer

Quiet around these parts today….





Battle ********************s

Nothin but love BRK… Nothin but love!


----------



## chrisstef

You fap to that 7?


----------



## 7Footer

Maybe…. who doesn't get turned on by game of battle ********************s.

Skank you sank my destroyer!


----------



## jmartel

Starting to get down to crunch time before Christmas. Everyone that's making stuff going to get it done in time?


----------



## AnthonyReed

How'd you embed that 7?


----------



## Mosquito

Use the "old embed code" from youtube


----------



## 7Footer

The old embed code is gone now Mos…. Tony mentioned on the music thread that you were able to embed a video a few days ago, but for most of us common folk it's been gone for a couple weeks…
T - I've been using this website, just plug the url in and it will generate the code for you
http://www.vtubetools.com/


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you much.


----------



## Tim457

Operation drilling and screwing was a success. Got the replacement springs I ordered for my MF #5A eggbeater drill and they fit pretty decent. Screwed the chuck back on and it's a working drill again.


----------



## ToddJB

That's great news, Tim


----------



## Mosquito

ah… I've just been copying it over from my previous blogs and then changing the video URL…


----------



## August

New to me my rust find. Actually it found me for free


----------



## ToddJB

Build yourself a Mr. Sawdust table for that bad-johnny and you'll be set, Auggie.


----------



## ShaneA

I haven't used a RAS since I worked at a lumber yard in high school. Are there any advantages over a SCMS other than it could be used to rip?


----------



## jmartel

I think they have a bigger crosscut capability.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, my 10" has 13.5" cross cut, you can cut dadoes with it, which is awesome because you can see what you're cutting, and when cutting compound mitres (at least with my mitre saw) I feel like there is a bit of flexing in the armature, but not at all with my RAS.

The last is not as important to me as I leave my RAS set to dead 90's.

Never used it for ripping, but I know Smitty does.


----------



## Slyy

When we get a house with an actual shop, I plan on scouring C-List for a RAS as well. Like Todd said, I think they'd be indispensable for machine cut dados.


----------



## DanKrager

My first power tool purchase was a radial arm saw from Sears. Sears had monthly "sales" on their power tools…you think PMS is bad…! I had it doing everything but stirring paint and making coffee. Had a LOT of surprises but fortunately never got hurt. There were some sit down moments while the adrenalin subsided on some particularly close calls. After I got a table saw, I couldn't wait to get rid of it and never looked back. Wouldn't take one home if it was given to me. They're too easy to get hurt badly in a careless moment, IMHO. 
The crosscut capacity is only slightly larger, maybe an inch or two at the most. My DeWalt SCMS cuts 12 1/2" at 90° and I think the RAS went to 14" if I crowded it. (I cheated and set the fence back as far as I dared on the RAS and anything taller than 1 1/2" needed a "filler"). 
DanK


----------



## ShaneA

I think my Makita 10" SCMS does 12" capacity, it can do "dados" if you set it up, prolly not ideal for it, but possible. I just wanted to make sure I was not missing something obvious. The RAS scare the crap out of me too Dan. My miter saw is actually used quite a bit for cross cutting. It is surprisingly accurate.


----------



## SASmith

Nice score, Aug
I am very happy with my 14" RAS.
Around 18" of cross-cut.
It will cross cut a countertop with a plunge cut.
One of my best CL scores. I paid $150.
It was over 4k new.


----------



## August

Thanks Todd
Thanks Scott
I have 2 now
I have an older craftsman too
The craftsman is heavier and looks to be more heavy duty 
The dewalt has a broken pin that locks the king pin 
And the sad thing about that is there is no drilling that.
I'm in contact with a fellow in ebay 
Hopefully what he have is good


----------



## ToddJB

Welp, came home to a sick wife and it looks like the garbage disposal crapped out about a week ago by the pool of water that's sitting under my sink. Its dripping through the motor housing. Woohoo!


----------



## Slyy

Ugh Todd, while I lovingly appreciate the idea and function of a good garbage disposal, it's the clean up when one breaks that I fear…..


----------



## Tim457

That sucks Todd. How are your plumbing skills?

After the last time it cost $150 for a plumber to come out for 2 minutes to put plumbers putty under the sink and not fix the leaking faucet, I've seriously considered taking a plumbing class or two at the local community college.


----------



## ToddJB

Plumbing skills are fine. Plumbing while taking care of a 2 year old and 9 month old, and 30 year old are sub par at best


----------



## August

Please help how do I find out what model saw I have?


















First pic is the name plate on the base
Second pic is on the motor
Guy in ebay said if it is mbf amf 211???


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, feel for ya man. Need a sister, or an aunt. In the mean time, give the two year old some play dough and a few spare plumbing parts to smear it on to "helpyadad". Duct tape the 9 mo to a chair to watch, and give the 30 year old a jug of wine. Then get "crackin' ", you know, the plumbers crackin'. 
Yank out the disposer and quickly replace with plain drain pipe until a replacement can properly be put in. After getting the parts (cheap enough), it might take 15 min for the temporary repair. 
Good luck, man. If I were close, I'd be over in a heart beat. 
DanK


----------



## CL810

August, ck this out. And this.


----------



## DanKrager

Auggie, just read the plate? You have a 925E series model #201430. The serial number can help pinpoint the date of manufacture if DeWalt can find it. Shouldn't be necessary.

But what's the second picture? One is for the frame, and the second is for the motor? I would try to use the model number of the unit I needed parts for. 
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

SASmith, I remember using some of the larger RAS, and for some reason I didn't feel the same terror that eventually developed with the smaller ones. For one thing, the combination of enough power and dead weight momentum could be compared to the lighter weight saws like pounding mortises on a thin or thick bench. There's a whole different feel, and the extra mass seems to contribute to more control. Do you find that to be true too?
DanK


----------



## 489tad

DeWalt in lancaster PA? I'm going to check this out. Must have been a while ago. Never heard of it when I lived there.


----------



## August

Thanks andy 
I'm planning on making a metal base cart system for the dewalt.
Since it has a smaller motor,
Just planing cross cut.
Now for my other radial is a little bit bigger than the green one.
That I'll make a stationary work area so I can dedicate it for dado??? Not sure yet.
Thanks Dan


----------



## 489tad

1989 shortly there after went under and sold the RAS business.


----------



## Airframer

I have heard about how the RAS saws are dangerous but.. for someone who has never seen one in action could someone explain the actual inherent danger in one? I have seen a couple around here fairly cheap but have stayed away because of the reputation.


----------



## ToddJB

9:30 and new disposal is in. Only took two trips to Lowes, which is about half the amount of trips of my standard plumbing job. Bought the same model, but lowes and behold they changed the fitting on the model. Jerks. Anywho, no leaks now I just have to let the plywood dry out.

AF, RAS want to pull themselves through the wood. So if you're not holding the wood well and the handle well it could get away from you. Sharp blades and ample power midigate a lot of that.


----------



## woodcox

First time within temple square.






























































In the last pic are some of the largest oaks I've seen in town. Planted during the start of construction in the 1850's. Some really massive trees around that square. Was a good evening stroll with the family, but my minion is a nightmare in public these days.


----------



## jmartel

So this disaster happened.










It wasn't the veneer separating, but the plywood that gave way. Obviously I'm not happy.

I ended up cutting off the lid and will be putting a flat lid on it now. Biggest problem is I don't have any more fiddleback sycamore to put on the underside of the lid. Man these boxes are fighting me every step of the way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Aw, man. That sux… You're going all out on those boxes, and to have that happen is just wrong…


----------



## jmartel

The worst part was the first shallower pass was just fine. No problems. Second pass blew everything out.

If anything blows out again, the box will be drop kicked out the garage door. I wasted a lot of expensive bookmatched nice walnut burl already.


----------



## ToddJB

That sucks, J. It happened during sanding?


----------



## chrisstef

Pics are awesome wodcox. Where exactly were they taken?

Nice plumbin work Todd. 2 trips to the blue aint bad at all. Hope ya got at least a little bit of the funk water on ya.

Maybe a little painters tape on the cut line next time jmart?


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone know of a place to get a full size human print out (6'x4') done on the cheap? Kinkos wanted $150. That's a little rich for my blood. Need it for next Saturday.


----------



## ToddJB

Demo, my wife is for hire. She can bust out exact life like replicas in no time. Check out this one she did of my son just last week.


----------



## chrisstef

Ship her out east and I got work for her Todd. She draws a mean Jack.


----------



## woodcox

Temple Square here in Salt Lake. Brigham picked its location within a day of entering the valley for the first time. Another ten years before they actually started it. Impressive accomplishments they made throughout the state within just a few decades of settling. 









One of my forefathers laid the NW corner stone for the Manti Temple^ in central Utah.


----------



## jmartel

> That sucks, J. It happened during sanding?
> 
> - ToddJB


Routing. I was using a rabbeting bit to create a 1/4"x1/4" groove around all the edges to put some edge banding on. I sanded all the parts to 220 before starting the edge routing already with no issues or burn throughs.



> Maybe a little painters tape on the cut line next time jmart?
> 
> - chrisstef


Painters tape wouldn't help. Again, it wasn't the veneer that split and broke away. It was the top layer and part of the middle layer of plywood. There wasn't anything I could do about this, I don't think. Maybe take shallower passes? But even then, I don't know how much that would have helped in this case. Bit is brand new and sharp so it's not that.


----------



## chrisstef

I thought you were cutting it on the tablesaw. Router chip out. Fuggin router. Fuggin plywood.


----------



## jmartel

No real way to cut the rabbet on the curved portions on the table saw.

I will likely do the flat topped version of the box on the table saw, though. The other one has a curved front so that can't be done on the TS. At least not the front panel.

Next time I guess I'm going to take significantly smaller passes.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer man. You'll work it out.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't know the feel for the whole box, but could you do an inlay and just replace the out edge? Something like this?


----------



## jmartel

Todd, that would have to be like a 1" inlay banding. I didn't really want to do that.

Regardless, I chopped the top off the box last night and will be going with a flat top design on this one. The other one is still a curved front for now. I brought down more walnut burl last night to make the 2 lids. Hopefully there aren't any more issues.


----------



## Mosquito

Wouldn't have to do the inlay banding for the whole width. Could do a narrow inlay where Todd drew the red, and then put a band of something else around the outside of it. That's what I did when I did some stringing for a piece/demp at the Mike Seimsen's school of woodworking booth at an LN show


----------



## jmartel

It would work if it was only the veneer that had separated. But the plywood separated from itself. So it was no longer a nice curve under the splits. It wasn't fixable.

I'll see if I can grab some better photos of it tonight when I get home to show the damage.


----------



## chrisstef

just get the gasoline ^


----------



## CL810

Jmartel, did you try feeding the piece from the other direction as an experiment? I think it's called a climb cut. care must be taken as the router bit's rotation will pull on the piece.


----------



## jmartel

I did not. But the router will get away from you pretty easily when doing that. I've done that before.


----------



## SASmith

Dan, I have only used a few RASs. My big delta is much nicer than the old craftsman I started out with.
I agree that weight(lots of cast including the dust cover), power(3HP), and tighter tolerances make all the difference. 
I now use the old craftsman RAS for sharpening my band mill bands.


----------



## jmartel

Thought I was going to get pulled over today on the ride home. Was a bit over zealous with the throttle and passed a car on the right where an on ramp splits. Next thing I know, I have a black crown vic on my ass. Never lit me up though. Not sure if it was actually a cop or not.


----------



## john2005

Santas workshop is starting to feel like a sweatshop. Lots to do and runnin out of time. Tonight was finishing up some tops for kids. The one made from Padauk and purple heart (heaviest) will spin for a couple minutes with little effort. I didn't think about 3yr old attention spans until I got board waiting for it to stop.

The one with a finger joint will be especially interesting to Bob. That is made from a board he gave me. Unknown tropical wood. His son reclaimed it from the bed of a delivery truck of some sort. It's interesting wood. Different species all glued together.
































































And sometimes you actually have enough clamps, you just run out of places to put them…


----------



## ToddJB

Wow John those are beautiful.

SOTS: it's 2:17am. Pre- birthday poker night just ended. I'll fell terrible in the morning


----------



## chrisstef

Pedialite, Todd, pedialite. That ish is the best damn hangover cure ive ever come across. Pound down about half a bottle, lay down for another 20, polish off the bottle and hit the shower. New man.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Great job with those turnings John. It's easy for turners to over-commit at Xmas time…so I've heard.

Yesterday I went on a little adventure to order some baseboards for our house. Awhile back I'd figured out that the big builders place I'd been ordering wasn't making them….just ordering them from a small millwork shop and marking them up. So, after some poking around I found this little millwork shop in South Omaha.

Glad I did. Just two men in a big ol metal building with wood dust shooting out into the parking lot. Nice guys, and talented too. I told the owner I was a furniture maker, and he showed me this leg he was trying to replicate on the lathe, and I gave him some help. Then he showed me how he makes custom cutters steel for his shaper for custom orders molding. It was cool. He's also got a hookup for really big clear white pine boards….so I'll have to remember that.

Anyway, he likes dealing in cash too, so I saved about 30 percent off what I used to pay.


----------



## chrisstef

Lathe teaching looked something like this didnt it red?

"Just put a small relief cut here. Now taper it from here."


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lawl. No, goofy guy bought a really nice lathe to fill some special requests. But, it's a production shop, he doesn't have the time to read books and watch videos like me Think he'd benefit from some carbide tools too.

You guys woulda got a chuckle seeing all his shapers lined against a wall. Think he had one for each profile.


----------



## summerfi

Nice looking tops John. Some of those designs would make me dizzy just looking at them.


----------



## Tim457

Nicely done John. Hard to beat hand made toys, and those look really good.


----------



## ToddJB

Pedialite is the jam, but booze isn't my problem. Its the smoking. Sitting down in a confined room for 6 hour working through a couple pipes and a couple cigarettes on top of an already sore throat adds up to feeling like trash the next morning. We all kicked smoking years ago, but something about poker brings it right back.


----------



## August

Anybody here has a use for a 12" 90tooth blade?
I paid like 300$ for it and has a 1" hole.
I bought it from laguna years ago 
And I don't want it or its the wrong one 
It's free!


----------



## ToddJB

Anyone doing laminated flooring this would be an ideal blade for a mitre saw


----------



## chrisstef

I can dig it Todd. Im the same way. Theres somethin about a marlboro red (or 10) and a bunch of beers. Mouth tastin like a$$ in the mornin.

Brother and sister in law in town from Missouri. Hookin it up chef stef style with a fat 4 layer lasagna.


----------



## chrisstef

Just took in a lil LJ care package from 7 footer. Funny bastard claimed he was cleaning out some old college gear and slid in a porno and an enrique iglesias cd for mood music. Lol. Marblewwod, torrified ash, walnut and others. Conservators wax, a mallet, golf shirt, and dowel maker round out a killer haul of shop warming goodness.

Much thank brother!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Nice. Good on you 7.

My virgin lungs can't handle much smoke at. Never smoked, and neither did my parents. Well, the didn't smoke tobacco anyway. I can handle it outside, but I get cranky if I'm hot-boxed.

I remembered to snap a pic of the pit hole before I cleaned it up.


----------



## 7Footer

Let the rhythm take you over.

Next care package will be for August, for sending me the mallets! Just gotta make/get something cool for him.

So crazy, we had a windstorm at home on Thursday afternoon, lost power at about 4pm, and as of about noon today we still didn't have power at the house…. I can't believe it! Good thing I'm in Reno right now though, just really hoping we dont have to throw out all the meat in our freezer, just made a huge costco run last week.

Going to see Daniel Tosh in a couple hours, friggin pumped.


----------



## RPhillips

nice care package you got there Stef. Never had that IPA, will have to give it a try if I can find it.


----------



## 7Footer

Doubtful that IPA has made it east yet Rob… That would be really cool if you see it though, its made by Fort George Brewery in Astoria, Oregon… Very good stuff though.


----------



## jmartel

> Brother and sister in law in town from Missouri. Hookin it up chef stef style with a fat 4 layer lasagna.
> 
> - chrisstef


Is that maple plane shavings on top?


----------



## chrisstef

Whole milk maple. Yes.


----------



## Airframer

> Brother and sister in law in town from Missouri. Hookin it up chef stef style with a fat 4 layer lasagna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Seems you got it all together and everyones hopes up for it yet never finished baking it… typical..


----------



## theoldfart

^ ouch!


----------



## Slyy

Went downtown last night for the local art-walk. Actually had some new artists inuding several local woodworkers and furniture makers. Saw some good work and had quite a few good and informational chats. Happened to find some more local material sources as well.

Red, kinda with you on the smokin': asthmatic who grew up with both parents as smokers (surely no connection there). Do gotta say, I still enjoy a good cigar a couple times a year but it's gotta be in the great outdoors, and plenty of beer is usually involved.

And Todd, happy birthday there, hope ya made out well at the game!


----------



## August

Damn didn't even read the whole thing 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Boys, though the actual day is Sunday ( technically today now). Jake I came in Third. Same fate every time. I start to slow bleed chips when blinds go up, I try to hold out for a good set of cards, settle for an okay set, and then all in to try to boost my stack. Lost it on the river. Seems to be my exact scenario every time. Oh well. Its $5 buy ins so the entertainment is cheap.

With impending snow tonight my wife reminded me that her car needs to fit in the garage. So I had to do dome cleaning and organization. Through up a french cleat from left over climbing wall plywood to hold some stuff.


----------



## Slyy

Todd, $5 buy-in seems a worthy price for good times with friends! Not much of a gambler myself, one and only time I went to the Casino, found $100 lying on the floor and called it a night! I'll tell ya what, can't wait for December 2015 to come around and my class schedule is such that I don't have to work weekends anymore! The extra pay is real nice but seriously cuts into my personal/social time!

Gonna make a pasta drying rack for some friends for Christmas. Going to be the first thing I've made out of wood for someone other than me. Plan on making it out of much nicer wood than it needs to be (can buy them for $10 but not much of a personal gift). Was thinking walnut and using food grade mineral oil for a finish. It will be a lot of dowels and I can source these fairly cheap. Any thoughts or suggestions welcome.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn you AF. Lol.

Happy bday Todderino!

Baby stef meet the big O. Big O, meet baby stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Good times yesterday. Woke up to my wife saying there's water in the basement, oh wait it's brown water. Septic line backed up into the set tub then all over the laundry room floor. Tree root got into the tank itself by the baffle. $350.00 and all set. Even have a DVD of the line. Anybody wanna see my ish?

I was planning on she lacing and painting the Dutch chest. Oh well. Much rather spray bleach all over the floor! NOT!!!!


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, that happened to me a few years ago. Line between the house and the septic tank broke and offset, so the stuff had no place to go but inside. Went through several rounds of backups before I hired a plumber with a video cam to figure out what was wrong. I feel your pain.


----------



## Mosquito

My shop is confused…


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, we originally thought the line was broken the same way. The video cam showed the line to be in excellent shape ( not bad for 1948!). The root got in where the line enters the tank near the baffle.

BTW package going out Monday am.


----------



## CL810

Wow Mos! The Darth Vader line?


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, WOPER?


----------



## Slyy

Would you like to play a game?


----------



## jmartel

> Good times yesterday. Woke up to my wife saying there s water in the basement, oh wait it s brown water. Septic line backed up into the set tub then all over the laundry room floor. Tree root got into the tank itself by the baffle. $350.00 and all set. Even have a DVD of the line. Anybody wanna see my ish?
> 
> I was planning on she lacing and painting the Dutch chest. Oh well. Much rather spray bleach all over the floor! NOT!!!!
> 
> - theoldfart


I used to work for my dad who had a company that cleaned up that crap (pun intended) along with fire damage. Not a fun thing to do day in and day out.


----------



## theoldfart

Understatement "Not a fun thing to do day in and day out"

Not fun one day let alone day in and day out.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, those were the days when you pulled on the waders and put a healthy dose of vapo-rub under your nose and dig in.


----------



## theoldfart

Ok, confession time. I've gone over to the Dark Side. I bought a power tool! Been waiting a lotta years for this

TAHDAH:









Think I could use it for hot hide glue


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Kevin. If you use a mixer a lot, you'll love it, I'm sure. I actually enjoy to make desserts, and so I was really excited when my Uncle and his partner bought us a Kitchen Aid standmixer we had registered for. So nice. (ours is the smaller one though)


----------



## theoldfart

Mos,I lucked out on this,wasn't even looking for one currently. The store had a sale, $113 off and a $50 prepaid card rebate. My wife found a 20% coupon as well so it was less than half price so I did the happy dance. Will be making a pumpkin and bourbon cheese cake for Christmas day after skiing.


----------



## Mosquito

Even better! That's the way I like to buy most expensive things lol


----------



## theoldfart

Now if I could find a 55 with a coupon…......


----------



## chrisstef

Cleaning up stray lumpfish doesnt sound like much fun Kevin. All cleared up now bud?

Made a lil somethin for the boss man. I will say i wont ever try and carve with western red again. Just too soft for letters. I also wont carve through a paper template again. Id much rather draw out the letters or somehow transfer the image to the piece.


----------



## Slyy

Kevin, the kitchen aid I got my wife a few years ago still gets rave reviews as the best gift I've ever given her. That thing really is indespensible.

Better than anything I've ever carved Stef, I'd say The Man's gonna be happy with the effort.


----------



## Slyy

December Toranado Warning, heck of a deal even here in Oklahoma! Though severe storms are part of the fun of being an Okie!!

Here's what a Winter wall could looks like just 1.5 miles or so due west out the back door. Also wish you could see the amount of rain and hail also comming down in the picture….









Crazy…


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, for your next carving trick, print the "words" backwards on a laser printer, then iron the paper template printed side to wood with a hot iron (linen). The laser ink will transfer like a carbon. You'll have to sand any cleanup because solvent will move the ink down into the wood where you'll never get it back out.

NBFAB. Hope he likes it. 
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Slickness Dan. Thanks for the tip. Thatll make life niiiceee.

Stay safe jake.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, lumpfish gone but the smell is still in my head ;-( Nice letters, gotta try it with the new chisels.

Jake, looking forward to using it. bought the big powered one for doing bread.

Dan cool cool trick. Thats how I'm putting my name on my carpenters chest now.


----------



## john2005

Keep your head down Jake!

I hear ya Stef on the cedar. First jewelry box I made the wife was out of some cedar laying around. Every joint took multiple attempts. Sucked.


----------



## DanKrager

Kevin, WAIT! The heat of the iron will bubble the finish… I don't remember how I would know that…
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Well even in the cold rain, hail and high winds, you can still tell the true Okies from the fakers: got a beer, pulled out the folding chairs and sat on the porch watching the storm. A classic tradition normally served for April/May but I'll take it in December too I suppose.
Didn't rush out to measure it but I bet 8 inches (not just mine but the wife's too) of hail piled up by one of the waterspouts:









Next week, suppose to be a chance of "blizzard like condition".


----------



## Airframer

Been cruising through this guy.. small ATC chest has a lid now.. nearly finished with it..










Might have the upper skirt on tomorrow sometime.. might..


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, finish? What finish?


----------



## jmartel

Well that's all she wrote for the veneered boxes. Ended up getting some chipout on one when routing the edge banding. I'll try and salvage it after the holidays, but they aren't going to be leaving my shop in time for the wedding. Oh well. Guess I'll be using them for myself after I fix it later. No time left to fix since they would need to be on a plane with me Thursday night.


----------



## DanKrager

False alarm, Kevin. I'll just go over here and be quiet now…  I'm SO cornfused (as he pushes his cheeks into a fish mouth!)
DanK

Have you tried to cut anything interesting with those chisesl -gouges?


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer Jmart. That's gotta be frustrating.


----------



## jmartel

I can probably salvage at least one of them. I'll just take it in to work and use it to hold stuff at my desk. Not a big deal. Just sucks.

I gotta focus on finishing up my Mom's box anyway. It's almost ready for finish, but I still need to put in dividers.


----------



## ToddJB

Wifey made me the best diner last night.










Beef Wellington. Never had it before, but it was outstanding.


----------



## jmartel

I like how your wine glass even knows you're a knob.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That was a knob creek shooter she picked up. She said the guy at the liquor store said " if you want get him the best go with Jim Beam". She politely turned him down.


----------



## 7Footer

Missed it yesterday… Happy B-day Todd!


----------



## chrisstef

Smart wife there Todd. What kinda liquor store was that?


----------



## DaddyZ

Happy Bday !!!! Todd


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks 7.

Cutters and screws are in so Red, Putty, Bob, and 7 you'll be getting PMs from me shorty.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy Bday Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday Todd.

Those are beautiful John.

HAHAH @ Demo Ghost busting. Lasagna looks delicious. Baby Demo is getting big.

Brilliant 7', nice care package. Hope it was a good show.

AF - Ever hard at work regulating. Nice. Chest looks fantastic.

Sorry for your troubles Kev. congrats on the mixer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bummer Jmess, sorry dude.


----------



## ToddJB

> What kinda liquor store was that?
> 
> - chrisstef


One that hires idiots, apparently.

Thanks for the wishes kids.


----------



## ToddJB

.


----------



## woodcox

Ok, so when a bum walks in to the lobby and tries to help himself to a warm cup of coffee or needs to use the telephone, advise your manager not to run him off and care a little this holiday season. Cuz whilst he is cussing the manager out and flipping him off along the way, he is also planning to come back in a week and throw a big ass rock through your VERY expensive lobby window for the lack of hospitality he felt. 









Our oil change kid was sitting in a chair directly in front of that window. He screwed up his shoulder as he dove for cover. Kid got up and ran his ass down and tuned him up for a minute but failed to detain him.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, glad the kid wasn't hurt worse. Bummer about the bum and the manager. Homelessness is something everyone in Denver has to figure out how they are going to address. Due to our temperate climate for most of the year, I believe we have one of the highest percentages of homeless people per capita.

Edit: Bright side is you now have an unfiltered view of those snowy mountains.


----------



## Airframer

> Due to our temperate climate for most of the year, I believe we have one of the highest percentages of homeless people per capita.
> 
> - ToddJB


Or it's because you are just a bunch of damn weed smoking hippies (says the guy living in Washington State).. HIPPIES!


----------



## jmartel

> Man, glad the kid wasn t hurt worse. Bummer about the bum and the manager. Homelessness is something everyone in Denver has to figure out how they are going to address. Due to our temperate climate for most of the year, I believe we have one of the highest percentages of homeless people per capita.
> 
> Edit: Bright side is you now have an unfiltered view of those snowy mountains.
> 
> - ToddJB


Seattle has a bunch too, because of the climate. Not as bad as when I lived in San Diego though. Here we have Tent Cities that move around the city. Stay in one area for a bit, cops break them up, and they move somewhere else.


----------



## Airframer

SEE! Hippies! ^^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Eric is right, Todd is one of the few bankers that smell of patchouli.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

That's effed up WC. That guy must have been the Nolan Ryan of bums. Ive thrown my fair share of crow bars at big storefront windows like that only to see them bounce right off. Glad the LOF kid got a couple of licks in on him though.

Easy on the weed smokin hippes AF


----------



## ToddJB

> Ive thrown my fair share of crow bars at big storefront windows like that only to see them bounce right off.
> 
> - chrisstef


Your fair share? I hope there are some good stories behind that.

"So there I was getting ready to break in, when suddenly this cop comes running up 'yelling, what the hell are you doing', and I was all like, 'It's cool officer, read my vanity plate'"....


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ...Ive thrown my fair share of crow bars at big storefront windows like that only to see them bounce right off…
> 
> - chrisstef


 WTF Hooligan?


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Todd, Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## chrisstef

No hooligan. Its the preferred method of demolition actually. Waaay easier than removing caulking, stops, screws and glazing. Slam a rock, crow bar or bucket of a machine through the window, sweep glass, shovel glass, dispose. Eliminates the need for Kevlar gloves too. Watching crow bars bounce off windows taught me something about hurricane glass. That's some tough stuff.


----------



## j_dubb

> Anyone know of a place to get a full size human print out (6×4 ) done on the cheap? Kinkos wanted $150. That s a little rich for my blood. Need it for next Saturday.
> 
> - chrisstef


Stef - is this for something important that you intend to give to someone else such that you give a damn about the quality of it?

If not, and you're just looking to convert a picture or something into something bigger and don't necessarily care a ton about quality there exists a program that allows you to "rasterize" a photo into whatever custom size you want which you can then print out on a regular printer and tape together the pieces. Obviously the quality is going to leave a considerable amount to be desired. Just figured I'd drop this as an FYI - http://rasterbator.net/

Oh also, the name of the site is right up your alley.


----------



## Airframer

> Easy on the weed smokin hippes AF
> 
> - chrisstef


I always knew you wanted to live Bicuriously through Todd.. it all makes sense now.

Hippies = Homeless problem except they aren't homeless… They are living "Off the grid"... damn dirty hippies..


----------



## chrisstef

Solid tip Josh. 4 hours earlier and ya would haved saved me some coins lol. Its all good though, i talked to the guy where i have all my blueprints done for work and he hooked it up with an affordable price.

Workmate shout out


----------



## lateralus819

My shop is a mess. Actually cleaned it after these photos lol. My father in law has a xmas tree farm. Hence the two trees IN MY WAY.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Oh…. merry, merry nice.


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks Red. That moulding was a bitch to make. Buddy at work (one of the carpenters) Gave me two of those moulding bits. 
Anyways, the center portion (for router registration) is only 1" wide. I had to go sooo slow on the final passes to avoid rocking and i still did a tiny bit bit its negligible.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like an angry face on the bottom.


----------



## August

LaT 
Love the massive table saw I'm jealous
Anyway I love my wife more than ever now
She keeps asking for items to be made so meaning I have lots of time in my shop LOL


----------



## Tim457

Happy belated Bday Todd, ounds like it was a good one. Liquor up front and poker in the rear, or something like that.

Auggie, you keep turning out good stuff and I think the orders will keep coming in.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Thanks Red. That moulding was a bitch to make. Buddy at work (one of the carpenters) Gave me two of those moulding bits.
> Anyways, the center portion (for router registration) is only 1" wide. I had to go sooo slow on the final passes to avoid rocking and i still did a tiny bit bit its negligible.
> 
> - lateralus819


You've got a great eye for design. The lower shelf worries me a bit on the joinery. Maybe shoulda split that really wide through tenon into split tenons as well….but I doubt it'll give you grief.

I need to start working some profiles into my work. I like your use (and not overuse) of them.


----------



## john2005

Happy birthday Toddles!


----------



## lateralus819

> Thanks Red. That moulding was a bitch to make. Buddy at work (one of the carpenters) Gave me two of those moulding bits.
> Anyways, the center portion (for router registration) is only 1" wide. I had to go sooo slow on the final passes to avoid rocking and i still did a tiny bit bit its negligible.
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> You ve got a great eye for design. The lower shelf worries me a bit on the joinery. Maybe shoulda split that really wide through tenon into split tenons as well….but I doubt it ll give you grief.
> 
> I need to start working some profiles into my work. I like your use (and not overuse) of them.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


The design for the basic shelf was from a plan, who claims hes made a bunch of them. He doesnt use wedges either so we will see. The feet should help keep the bottom ridgid.

I just had an idea and put it into sketchup to play with it.


----------



## 489tad

Happy birthday Todd.

Crunch time fellas. Anyone in a panic yet?


----------



## RPhillips

Happy B-Day Todd!


----------



## racerglen

Belated, but Happy B'day Todd !


----------



## jmartel

> Happy birthday Todd.
> 
> Crunch time fellas. Anyone in a panic yet?
> 
> - 489tad


Not really a panic, but I need to make all the dividers and line the jewelry box, plus continue to put on shellac to the whole thing. I started putting shellac on last night. I'm flying out Thursday evening.


----------



## Hammerthumb

If your flying out Thursday Jmart, might not be able to hook up. I have meetings tomorrow, and fishing Thursday. I'll give you a call tomorrow morning.


----------



## adias9684

Awesome workshops. Mine is under construction at the moment. Making some important tweaks to it.


----------



## jmartel

No worries if it doesn't happen, Paul. Sounds like you travel up here often enough.


----------



## Hammerthumb

My first appointment is at 11am tomorrow. I'll call early. Maybe breakfast if you have time?


----------



## jmartel

Won't be able to do anything other than lunch or something after work. I get in to work relatively early usually.

Outside my office this morning. Harbor seal decided to take a nap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is so beautiful Lat.

You have some great views from your office Jfur.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

since you guys enjoy my lumber adventures, or at least pretend to.


----------



## Hammerthumb

they sell ham or hardwood?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool.


----------



## jmartel

Both. It's a one stop shop.


----------



## jmartel

And Tony, it has it's nice days. On a very rare occasion, you can see Orcas when they make their way down further into the sound and come into the Seattle area.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, Putty, and Bob, your cutters are in the mail.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> they sell ham or hardwood?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


hehehe. It's Dunham hardwoods. A family run mill about an hour away. I used to get a lot of lumber from them back in the day, but I've since found much cheaper sources. Plus, I get frustrated with their selection. It's often very picked through.

Didn't get a whole lot. Some maple and white oak. Did snag a huge 8/4 piece of curly cherry. Pics in bit. 
Bummed they were all out of cocobolo. That stuff is getting very tough to come by.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## chrisstef

Curly Cherry Chubby = Me


----------



## Hammerthumb

That board must be defective.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sexy.


----------



## jmartel

Nice haul, Red. I've got 2 pieces of 4/4 Curly cherry that I have no idea what to do with. What are you going to make with it?

I tried the vinegar solution last night on the Walnut. 2 coats turned the walnut very black. Unfortunately, it was just too much black for the box, so I sanded it all off and will just go with the natural walnut color for the trim pieces.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That board will be used on the Walnut and Cherry dining set I'm making for my aunt and uncle after the first of the year. Darn thing is 2×12x12. Almost hate to cut it up. We'll see.

It's grey and butt cold here. Acacia flooring gets delivered tomorrow. I'll be itchin to get that down. Gotta wait til after Christmas for that if I wanna stayed married….lol.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Red, did you order solid wood, or engineered?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Solid 3/4" acacia. It'll be good for it to acclimate in the house anyway. Or is that what you were getting at?;-)


----------



## Hammerthumb

That was my point. Should have guessed that you would have that in mind. I saw a question about re-sanding in a prior post. You could re-sand, but would get a flat floor. I recommend that you have the floor re-coated when it starts to show wear. I would recommend a high performance waterborne finish like Bona Traffic, or Duraseal X-terra. The new waterborne finishes are more durable than the old oil modified, and won't stink up the house. You will probably get 20 years with the aluminum oxide finish that the floor comes with. Very durable. If you ever do need to re-sand, you can have the floor re-handscraped just prior to finishing. By the way, that floor is machine scraped. Anderson is the only manufacturer that makes true hand scraped flooring (prison labor).


----------



## ToddJB

I have trim pieces that have been acclimating in a pile in my bedroom for 8 months now. They should be getting close to ready 

Demo will probably need to let the future bench acclimate for another year or so since he moved houses. Maybe even a couple of years since it camped out at this in-laws far a few weeks. Can't be to careful


----------



## Hammerthumb

Is that what you tell the wife Todd? It needs more acclimation time?


----------



## chrisstef

Acclimating, yes, that's what its doin. Just hanging around getting used to things.

So, I kind of missed the note, along with the plumber, on the drawings that read "channel below slab" when we started cutting out concrete for new plumbing this morning. Plumber laid it all out and as we started cutting a 2'x2' piece just disappeared. 5' down into a big old trickling puddle. Every day is an interesting day.

"Uhm Chris, we got a little issue out here. Yea, you know that little V shaped piece of slab we were standing on talking this morning? You know how you can see water underneath that old elevator pit? Apparently it runs over an entire column line. Who woulda guessed?"

Slaps forehead.


----------



## ToddJB

> Is that what you tell the wife Todd? It needs more acclimation time?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


She stopped believing me at 3 months in 

Good thing your guy cutting the concrete wasn't standing in the cut zone.


----------



## putty

Thanks Todd

I need to find some 1/2" bar stock now… Stainless or cold steel?


----------



## ToddJB

I am just going to use cold steel. There is a metal supply company by my work that sells scrap drops by the pound. I picked up enough to make a few to see if it works okay.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That was my point. Should have guessed that you would have that in mind. I saw a question about re-sanding in a prior post. You could re-sand, but would get a flat floor. I recommend that you have the floor re-coated when it starts to show wear. I would recommend a high performance waterborne finish like Bona Traffic, or Duraseal X-terra. The new waterborne finishes are more durable than the old oil modified, and won t stink up the house. You will probably get 20 years with the aluminum oxide finish that the floor comes with. Very durable. If you ever do need to re-sand, you can have the floor re-handscraped just prior to finishing. By the way, that floor is machine scraped. Anderson is the only manufacturer that makes true hand scraped flooring (prison labor).
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Thanks for the info Paul. I realized it was machine scraped stuff, but we still like it. I'm hoping to get a long life out of the factory finish. Not sure what I'll do when refinishing time comes. Figure I'll cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## summerfi

Ever bored a 2-1/8" diameter hole 6-1/2" deep into end grain walnut? I just did, and it's not one of the funner things I've ever done. My daughter is trying to make a lined mug/drinking container on her lathe.


----------



## Slyy

First honest to god wood working project under way and nearing completion. Almost feel like one of the gang (for reelz this time).









Brief layout, haven't made the risers, still deciding on a final overall height.








Gonna go first full through M&T's for the bottom stretcher and use some walnut dowels to make it all look pretty.
Millers Falls 18c helping dimension some stock:









It ain't fine furniture but it's a good start

And shop dog came out to have a look too


----------



## CL810

Whatcha makin Jake?


----------



## jmartel

Dowels, it looks like.


----------



## Slyy

Pasta drying rack, red oak and walnut. So as anything is a learning experience: thought I had a chisel smaller than 1/4", turns out I don't. Important note: don't make a tenon/mortise smaller than your smallest chisel. Any tips?


----------



## jmartel

Pick up a 1/8" chisel? I have one and it gets used nearly as much as the larger chisels do. I'm considering picking up a 1/16" chisel as well.


----------



## summerfi

> Important note: don t make a tenon/mortise smaller than your smallest chisel. Any tips?
> 
> - Slyy


Take one of your triangular saw files and grind it down to make a narrow chisel. I have several that were made from files and they work as good as store bought.


----------



## Slyy

May take a trip to the Borg and if not I suppose woodcraft is always an option!

Bob, I may try that, didn't even think about it. Likely have something lying about that might fit the bill!

Important lesson learned I suppose, more of those to come I'm sure!


----------



## jmartel

They won't have a 1/16" chisel at the BORG. I'd be surprised if they had a 1/8" chisel.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Jake. Great shop dog too.


----------



## chrisstef

3 drinks last night while I was out with the boys and I feel like crap today. What the hell happened?


----------



## jmartel

You got old?


----------



## ToddJB

Rufi?


----------



## chrisstef

Yup Jmart and that might explain the soreness Todd. Good call.


----------



## jmartel

Sore? I would think you would have gotten used to that by now.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like youre speaking from experience JMart. How long did it take you?


----------



## Slyy

Probably the first inch….

Well school break offers some winter rust hunting in with the shop time. Unfortunately this was literally all I found today…


















I bet it took them weeks back in the old days to make one of these by hand. Probably worth the price….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lol.

My first attempt at milling some of my own turning blanks. Crotch Ash from the tree I cut down. 









I don't have big enough equipment for this sorta thing.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol he said crotch ash ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... And finished with "I don't have big enough equipment for this sorta thing."


----------



## chrisstef

I heart me some Tony.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I figured you pervies would enjoy that post.

I can't stop once I start. It stings.


----------



## Slyy

^Damn near matching too Red. Fabulous!


----------



## ToddJB

Dang son.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tanks fellers. It is kinda cool how that board I'm using had consistent grain all the way down. They'll all be matchy matchy.


----------



## summerfi

Nice Red! But now no one is gonna believe you when you say you're not into detail work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Oh I can do it Bob, I just grumble and burn out on it quickly;-)

Shop elf got a little crazy with the anchorseal.


----------



## racerglen

And those knees will never be the same ! ;-)
Very nice to have that kind of help, mine are too old and never arround 
Well, arround when they're in town..


----------



## Airframer

Out of curiosity.. does anyone else get a Ruby on Rails error page when trying to view the restoration thread http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35888

I can read any other thread but that one for some reason.


----------



## chrisstef

All good on my end AF but the sites been a lil wonky all day. Think theyve been moving servers or hosts recently.


----------



## ToddJB

Works for me, AF.

Coupla pairs of lathe jaws just showed up in the mail. Hopefully this'll help with some turning projects.


----------



## Airframer

I closed everything out and restarted my 'puter and it works for me now.. weird..


----------



## jmartel

I got that for the entire Forums section of the site. Cleared the cookies and cache and everything was good again.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Works for me, AF.
> 
> Coupla pairs of lathe jaws just showed up in the mail. Hopefully this ll help with some turning projects.
> 
> - ToddJB


New jaws for your chuck?

I bought a PSI barracuda chuck recently. Think it'll be going back. I've had it loosen up once or twice. Plus, I checked out Arlin's LV chucks today. Not much more, and waay better quality.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stoked. Think I pulled a hammy bringing it all in from the curb though.


----------



## jmartel

Stef would probably volunteer to give those hammies a rub down.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, Yeah. Nova G3 jaws. I only had the ones it came with, which didn't seem to work with anything I wanted to do.


----------



## ToddJB

Make sure you open like 5 boxes at a time and mix when you lay them down. I've got a few spots in the basement where I got lazy and didn't and the color difference is in patches.


----------



## chrisstef

Id go all Miyagi on them hammies no problem.


----------



## ToddJB

Wack on, wack off?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Make sure you open like 5 boxes at a time and mix when you lay them down. I ve got a few spots in the basement where I got lazy and didn t and the color difference is in patches.
> 
> - ToddJB


Good call Todd. I've installed a few of these floors, but that was a decade ago. I've got some good help comin, so I'm grateful for that.

I nearly got a Nova chuck, but I thought it was a drag they're now made in china too. The PSI is just ok. I wouldn't call it high quality manufacturing by any means.


----------



## woodcox

Book signed by st.Roy himself.

1" Fulton socket firmer chisel.

#7 sweep 1 1/8" in cannel tanged Moulson bros gouge.

8" Fulton draw knife.

"Did you seriously buy a bunch of stuff from eBay for your self right before Christmas?"

:yep, seriously…the same seller had a tinkerbell tote bag too! hahaha….click!


----------



## chrisstef

Going to Stop & Shop causes AF to break into cold sweats this time of the year










Love that haul WC.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Woodcox!

Eric loves the meat. Loves. It. True enough Demo.


----------



## ToddJB

SOTS - happy wife.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Todd.


----------



## Airframer

> Going to Stop & Shop causes AF to break into cold sweats this time of the year
> 
> - chrisstef





> Eric loves the meat. Loves. It. True enough Demo.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's true.. and if any of you need a gift idea for me.. I'll just leave this here..


----------



## Slyy

^-Clever place to hide the sausage.

First M&T done. A bit gapy but think I can wedge it a bit. Not unhappy with the results:


----------



## jmartel

Todd, are you separating routes by colors of the blocks or are you going to put up the colored tape? I've seen both done at my gym. Either way, I'm sure you guys are far better at it than I am. My chubbyness is only able to take me up on V3's.

Jake, that looks pretty good, especially for a first time. I doubt anyone but you would notice. Looks like you just had a problem with your chisel pushing back into the wall of the mortise when chopping. Not sure how you did it, but if you chop about 1/16" in front of your line first, and then pare away the last 1/16" or so, you won't have that problem.


----------



## ToddJB

Not shabby at all, Jake.

Jmizzy, I was welding last night as my wife was putting up holds, so I do not know what her grand plan here is. But I will discourage her if she wants to set route by hold color - you just limit yourself so quickly with the amount of holds we have. Tape is my preferred method but I'm fairly certain she has not ordered any yet. My guess is she was just giddy to get holds on the wall and real route setting will be happening in the near further.


----------



## jmartel

No worries. My gym does all of the bouldering by tape color, with each color corresponding to a different degree of difficulty. The roped up area is all different colored holds.

Wife got her bonus today. About half of what the low end of the bonus range was stated when she took the job (since it was counted in her total compensation which was supposed to be equal to her last job). So, not so good, but I guess better than nothing. This plus what we get back from taxes will buy us a new mattress, which we are sorely needing.

That bed is probably going to be a mostly hand tool build, considering the posts will probably be somewhere around 5×5 or 6×6.


----------



## woodcox

^you don't sleep


----------



## walden

A big thanks to Demo and Summerfi. I finally finished all my work projects and was able to correct that saw retoothing job. Looks great and cuts smooth as glass!

Climbing wall is looking good Todd!


----------



## walden

.


----------



## Slyy

Todd, wall is looking mighty good!

Also, stepping out to the car to go to work: finding you've go a flat due to a small nail, sucks. Finding out the Schrader valve on your air compressor is bad, sucks even more! Then remember your road bike and pump are in the back…...


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Walden.

Bummer Jmart and Jake.

Question for you engineers/mechanically minded folk.

I have some 1/2 square stock mild steel. I need the bottom 6" of a piece to be round. A metal lathe would be the ideal tool for the job, but I do not have one.

Here is my idea for a jig to do this on a grinder. Think it'll work? Better/easier ideas?


----------



## 7Footer

Jesus the forums didn't work for me since yesterday, was starting to get the shakes.

Sweet haul Dub-C!

AF LOVES sausage.

Red's a wood ninja

Todd's gonna wrestle the wife on the climbing wall.

Finally took this bad boy out of the box after it sat there since last Thursday. Chubb status.


----------



## jmartel

Nice. I was playing with that saw at the BORG one day and it definitely seems very well designed. Engineering porn, if you will.


----------



## ToddJB

I like the central machinery one in the background better.


----------



## jmartel

Or the HF edge guide hanging behind it?


----------



## chrisstef

That saw looks way smarter than me. Whats the xcut capability on that puppy 7?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats 7!


----------



## ToddJB

> Or the HF edge guide hanging behind it?
> 
> - jmartel


Or the HF ibeam level.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And welcome back Walden.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## ToddJB

7, your saw is cute, but you know I like the old iron versions. I'm holding out for this guy:


----------



## summerfi

Todd, what are you making out of the steel? Why not weld a round piece onto the end?


----------



## ToddJB

The lathe tool shanks. I could weld it, but not without it looking ugly.


----------



## jmartel

> Todd, what are you making out of the steel? Why not weld a round piece onto the end?
> 
> - summerfi


That's what I would do if alignment isn't critical. Welding would probably pull the round bar out of parallel from the square bar, but can be lessened to where it probably won't make a practical difference.


----------



## 489tad

Todd that will work same as square to round on a table saw. Is it a one time deal? Are you able to dress your grinding wheel? Now that your a welder, weld a 6" round to the square .

A machine shop might do it for you pretty cheap. Someone on Chraigslist. Do you have a tech high school near by? They might too.

I probably would make the jig if it were me. Thats just me.


----------



## August

Todd why not just tell me what you want?
But for time wise I can't get anything done after the holidays?


----------



## ToddJB

Know a few folks with access to machine shops, but if I can do it myself dang-gummit…..

I don't know how many I'll make, and I didn't want to keep pestering resources I might need to pester for better reasons one day - that was the motivation to make the jig.

I can try to weld it and clean it up. We'll see how that looks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That Ruffle looks tasty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.


----------



## chrisstef

That ruffle looks like Kim K's a$$. Would devour.


----------



## ToddJB

> That ruffle looks like Kim K s a$$.
> 
> - chrisstef


Chemically injected?



> Todd why not just tell me what you want?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III





> I didn't want to keep pestering resources I might need to pester for better reasons one day
> 
> - ToddJB


Thanks for the offer, Auggie, but currently I'm determined to figure it out on my own. I'll hit you up when I fail and the determination wanes


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have faith in you. You got this, you're a clever banker.


----------



## August

^^NP


----------



## 7Footer

Kim K's arse is still magic. Slap it and ride the wave on in.

Stef it says it'll crosscut 14 1/2" and 6 1/2" vertical…. beastly, and it sounds so good with the belt drive. Good luck on the vintage Todd, that's some serious arn.

I made sure to have the HF peeking out in the background… that s.o.b. is getting traded for a case of 22 oz's so my contractor can use it as his beater and carry in the back of his truck, I wouldn't dare sell it to anyone on CL in fear of them lopping off a limb, it's effin scary with no guard on it.

Mmm… Ruffles. "Huffles have Hidges" as the Brazilians say.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh and Todd nice try you're usually right on but you whiffed, that ibeam level is not a HF, that's a 4' Stanley that I found on clearance for $15. Love that thing. The HF edge guide is solid though.

Edit: Cool vid Wranglerstar posted on facebook


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I have the 72" HF ibeam and it's dead on in color and molding. I'm sure Stanley just ripped HF off on the design


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, definitely. I've almost bought the 6' HF a hundred times but keep second guessing myself, and I keep hoping I'll find the bigger Stanley version of mine, the Stanley is tits, very beefy and nicely made.


----------



## ToddJB

I used mine a ton for framing my basement. It's not a Starrett straight edge but its more true than any 2×4 hung. And since then it gets used for all sorts of things.


----------



## putty

I have some dip for that ruffle.


----------



## lateralus819

And done!


----------



## ToddJB

Very, very nice, Lat


----------



## jmartel

Also done, and posted before leaving for my flight.


----------



## RPhillips

> Todd why not just tell me what you want?
> But for time wise I can t get anything done after the holidays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Holy Crap, so that's how Ruffles gets it's rigids…. nice!


----------



## August

^LOL
I just notice that hmmm
I mean yeah


----------



## ToddJB

Jewelry shaping anvil thingy has the rounds tacked on.


----------



## August

^ that's your other hobby?
Men you will need some small especial hammers?
I missed those days


----------



## ToddJB

I'm just learning welding. This is the first thing that wasn't just practice that I've made. Its for a buddy who is a jewelry maker


----------



## jmartel

Spammer.

I had forgotten what it was like at 6am in the Charlotte airport. I don't miss this much. Used to fly out of here every 3-4 weeks back and forth to San Diego.


----------



## Slyy

Some strong work going on in here fellas!


----------



## August




----------



## chrisstef

Frog adjustment screw August?


----------



## August

Some kinda marking gauges
Posting here looking for inputs.


----------



## jmartel

I don't think your fence needs to be such a large piece of solid brass


----------



## ToddJB

It was ugly sweater day at work. Apparently I'm just a little too literal for holiday themes 



















I found a very unflattering pic of my boss and IT was more than willing to give me GIMP (free photoshop)


----------



## August

> I don t think your fence needs to be such a large piece of solid brass
> 
> - jmartel


It's not done yet,
It's just a mock up,
I have to machine that down to say 1/4 to 5/16?


> ?
> Anyway I haven't had any experience witharking gauge at all.
> So this will be something new to me.
> A Freind sent me aarking gauges to check it out and I like the round , but seems small


?
So I was thinking of rectangle ?
But it will have the same adjustment and same cutter.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## JayT

And the tune that instantly popped into my head?

"One of these things is not like the others ….."

Why the grumpy face, Todd? Everyone else is smiling.


----------



## ToddJB

That's my "creepy uncle" smile.


----------



## ShaneA

I don't even know where to start with the picture. There is a lot going on there…some of it, quite disturbing.


----------



## 7Footer

I applaud your effort in that pic Todd, at least you aren't the dude on your stomach posing like a chick.


----------



## ToddJB

He is one of my favorite things about that pic, cause he's a pretty manly dude, but the camera caught him in the right mood.


----------



## Airframer

Epic "kill me now" face Todd.. works perfectly with the sweater lol.

Then… there was a toolchest…










Now time for some tills/tear down and finish.

Also… I start 2 weeks of vacation today! Happy Friday Bitches!


----------



## walden

Haha. That's epic Todd! The term serial killer comes to mind. The blond is hot!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

She didn't even hide it. She just leaves on the table to taunt me. Ice cold. 









One more week.

ps. I have a mancrush on Todd. Feels better to get that off my chest.


----------



## walden

Who wouldn't have a man crush on Todd. The guy's a badass! Haha.

What did you get from LN Red??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well I don't know….it's a present;-)

Smells like a 164 and some other goodies though.


----------



## August

Box is too big I say 5-1/2


----------



## Slyy

Nice sweater there Todd, killin it with the boss pic!

Cruel mistress that woman of yours is Red!


----------



## chrisstef

Thats gotta be a weight off. Good on you Red.

I refuse that this fine gentleman will be physically absent at the 11th annual xmas party due to a poor relationship partner.


----------



## lateralus819

Be funny if she bought a LN box and stuffed a Groz plane in there .

Reminds me of the time i wrote on my Christmas list that i wanted "Money". Stupid me for not clarifying which "type" of money i wanted. Well which types are their?

Well it just so happens, there is "Real" money (the kind i wanted) and "Fake" money, the kind i received.

I as bummed but i had a good laugh at the funny joke my parents had pulled on me!


----------



## woodcox

SOTS is closing. My tool box has not moved in fourteen years and now it has to be outa there by the 29th. My boss took over the franchise four years ago and got royally screwed in the deal, cost him is retirement he put up to get in. I gather between fighting the previous owners dept and not keeping their head above water they had no other choice but to shut the doors. They told us as they were handing out our final paychecks today. Helluva Christmas bonus ehh?


----------



## CL810

WC - what the??? Man, oh man that sucks! Stay strong man.


----------



## ShaneA

That stinks, hopefully it will work out to be a better opportunity.


----------



## Slyy

No Bueno WC! Hoping the best for ya mang!

Also


----------



## Airframer

That's f'd up man! There should be a better opportunity just around the corner.. or so it usually goes.


----------



## john2005

That sucks WC! Hope something better turns up quick.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm sorry WC. 14 years is a long time for a tool box to be stationary though. Hopefully a change will bring new life into the ol' girl.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WC, sorry to hear the news. Here's to believing there's better out there for you!


----------



## theoldfart

WC, hang in there. That does really suck.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn that sucks WC. Keep your head up buddy. Somethin will pop for ya.


----------



## woodcox

Thank you fellas! My boss said one of the other franchise owners would be happy to take me on, but I hear he may be in the same boat as us. I have been pretty burned out these last few years. Maybe time to find a new path, idk yet. I am going to take a few to get things done around the house and spend some time with my daughter. All good things I hope.


----------



## CL810

^ = smart.


----------



## RPhillips

WC, sorry bro, hoping the best for ya.


----------



## racerglen

Good luck W/C !

quarter to 12 here, snaining (snow and rain mixed), just above freezing, the extended family is set to head out at 3 for an open air theatre performance 30 odd miles away over back roads to where we'll be taken from stage to stage by Clydsdale drawn wagon, normaly the big guys tow sleighs but not enough snow so far this year. 28 in our party, hope the municipality and the theater are up to snuff on their road works !


----------



## racerglen

Hmm, only hit the post once..


----------



## walden

Good luck WC. You have a great attitude about it.

So my project slipped yesterday and I nailed my new LV plane sole across a brass bench dog - scratching the bottom. So today I made two wooden bench dogs. They work great and now I don't have to worry about damaging my planes.


----------



## 489tad

WC things will work out. You got to believe that.


----------



## 7Footer

Sorry to hear Dub-C, we'll send some good juju your way!


----------



## woodcox

^haha thanks. I think it's already working. I was over bid with in the last second for a big gouge I really couldn't afford at the moment. Rust hunting has been halted for a bit


----------



## jmartel

Major bummer WC.

Being without work is no fun. I did 2 stints of about 3 months each plus the wife getting laid off at the beginning of the year. If you are good, you shouldn't have to wait long. Are you a mechanic?

Also, walden, are you using a screw to make the dog a friction fit? Smart.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice dogs, walden

First welding project done. It was fun and a lot of good practice. It's far from perfection, but it's job is to get beat on, it doesn't need to be too pretty, but I believe it's plenty strong.





































Didn't polish it up too much because he's pretty industrial and I figured he'd like the rough look.

More pics of the build here if you're interested:

photobucket.com/user/toddjb1/library/Welding%20projects


----------



## RPhillips

Got gas this morning for $1.98 a gal… my truck didn't know what to think…lol


----------



## chrisstef

I got gas this morning myself Rob. It was probably the buffalo dip though.

Nice rig todd.


----------



## Buckethead

Hi… My name is bucket and I'm an interwebs addict. Tryna drop by without overstaying my interwebs time limits. Hope all is well with the LJ SOTS crew. Happy Festivus to all!


----------



## theoldfart

Good to hear from you Bucket, happy whatever to you as well.


----------



## putty

Todd, Love the USA stamp.


----------



## walden

> Also, walden, are you using a screw to make the dog a friction fit? Smart.
> 
> - jmartel


It's a pressure ball used to create friction.


----------



## August

I hope I can finish this before Christmas 
Any advice?
This is for my 6year old


----------



## johnstoneb

Hurry


----------



## ToddJB

I'd just put some glue on it and throw a screw in from the bottom.

Climbing wall is a success with the fam.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

August;

My Advice: Quit jaw jacking on LJs and get to work.

;-)


----------



## jmartel

It s a pressure ball used to create friction.

- walden
[/QUOTE]

Got it. Zoomed in and see it now. Good idea.

Glad the kids like it Todd


----------



## Airframer

> Hurry
> 
> - johnstoneb


Yep.. hurry lol.

I just finished up the boys Christmas present.. the tool chest is done!


----------



## August

Lol 
Anyway a small progress



























I thought it was glue


----------



## RPhillips

Nice work AF!

Auggie, if your talking about attaching the little chimney, make a small mortise and glue it in (and screw from the bottom if possible).

Todd, cute pics! kids are natural climbers… thought my youngest was fathered by Spiderman


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Well no work can be done in my shop until April! I have it all vacuumed and dusted - getting ready to vacate to Arizona. This one of the rare times it is every clean all over. posted new pic on mt page!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Slyy

Having early Christmas over at the in-laws after work today, got some spade bits, small forstner bit set, drill bit set noticing a pattern here (I don't own a drill press). Father-in-law says, "I know you've been getting into to woodworking (he knows I've restored a bunch of old tools), figured this might help." Then takes me into the garage:










Pretty cool guy!
Pretty cool new old tool to get some resto and work done in the shop!


----------



## racerglen

Pretty cool to have in laws like that, whoo !


----------



## August

Very nice sly
Very nice very nice
Congratulation


----------



## ToddJB

Woah Awesome. Is that the 100 or 150?


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Slyy.

Finally able to catch back up on LJ. Just been popping into this thread when there's some downtime.

Also, I love crab skins and crab pretzels. Best part of being back in Baltimore.


----------



## Slyy

Todd it's a 150. I'll take a look at it when I get it home to see if I can ferret out approximate birthdate.
Came with a nice vintage wilton vice as well. Not sure if the motor is original, it's a craftsman but might have been installed later.


----------



## duckmilk

> I hope I can finish this before Christmas
> Any advice?
> This is for my 6year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III





> Hurry
> 
> - johnstoneb


LAWL

Augie, the house looks great as is, maybe with some paint. Turn her a little family out of brass to live inside of it with some little furniture. All handmade, she will cherish it someday.

Mike


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, great pics of the kiddos.

Jim, at least your tools won't rust in AZ. Hope you like the move.

Eric, over the top man.

Jake, no one said You Suck! Wait, are those your extra Batman outfits on the batcave doors?


----------



## Slyy

> are those your extra Batman outfits on the batcave doors?
> 
> - duckmilk


The Cape Makes the Man…


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet action, Jake. If you want some inspiration check out this guys restore of a 100. Make sure you hit up every page to see the progress.

http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=114313


----------



## chrisstef

You guys do some serious awesome stuff for your kids. Im digging it.

Had way too much buffalo dip on Saturday night and im still paying for it. Caught a case of the cold sweats on the way into to work this morning.


----------



## camps764

Todd- That is a seriously epic thread! Makes me want to start buying old iron and restoring…holy cow!


----------



## ToddJB

If any of ya'll with youngens want a small fun project Lowes has this series call Build and Grow where they have different little wooden kits of wooden toys that are assembled with nails.

Jack had a blast getting to use a real hammer and real nails. The smallest hammer I had was ball peen, which was still too big for him, but I steadied the rear for the handle and wacked away.










Him enjoying his build, me nursing my thumb. Ha.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd- That is a seriously epic thread! Makes me want to start buying old iron and restoring…holy cow!
> 
> - camps764


It's job is to inspire… not to mimic. I'd guess that dude put 100s of hours into that restore. Not for the faint of heart. You can make a machine look beautiful with a lot less effort, but that level of excellence only comes with time. Lots and lots of time.


----------



## camps764

Totally agree. I had some old iron in the garage at one point….scrollsaw and lathe. Ended up selling it after sitting for two years waiting for me to get around to it. When I see threads like that I have to remind myself how lazy I really am about that stuff so I don't rush out and buy something.


----------



## Slyy

Great link Todd. Checking it out now thanks. I joined OWWM a couple weeks ago when Red first started talking about the vintage planer he was looking at. LOTS of information on all sorts of stuff over there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, that site is making me think I'd like a vintage bandsaw before a planer upgrade. My bandsaw is a wuss.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Little more info on the standee Demo?

Sorry Woodcox.

Nice work there Todd, sweater and anvil. Haha @ Jack, kid's a frickin' animal.

Very nice Jake, congrats.


----------



## chrisstef

More info … well if you happen to remember the story I told last year at this time about a guy bringing his new girlfriend to the xmas party and she being a complete fish out of water .. well, that was this dude in the standee. He's still with that chic and she still sucks. She crafted some story about 12/20 being an anniversary of some sort and they would be spending the entire day together and not attending the party. I refused to accept that he would not be in attendance so I made sure he would come with me, and he did, in the most spectacular white trash fashion ever. The funny part is that he actually grew a pair and showed up solo a little later on in the night. Of course this was after we had created a facebook page and all took pics with his standee.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Good work man, facebook page for the standee is awesome.


----------



## jmartel

Ordered up a new resaw blade for the bandsaw. Apparently using a dulling blade on resawing MDF basically kills it. I get about 30 deg of drift and burning cutting about 2" into 3/4" stock.

Going with woodslicer this time around.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, how big of a BS do ya want?


----------



## Tim457

Todd thanks for the tip on the build and grow kits. We could all build fine woodworking toys but with the short attention spans those are just right and let them get involved. I've been managing to get some shop time in lately with one or both of my shop elves. They're finally not reaching for sharp tools and can entertain themselves with a hammer and piece of scrap wood or sweeping up shavings. But let me tell you managing one 3 yr old in the shop is a lot easier than managing two.

Woodcox, keep your chin up, it's funny you "lost" that ebay bid right when you needed to.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, how big of a BS do ya want?
> 
> - ToddJB


Don't really know Todd. I don't want something too big that two men can move it. But I'd love some more HP and resaw capacity. Probably won't get serious looking til the spring though.

Hope you guys didn't want my old no 3 knob. It….uhh….got sucked up in the dust collector. You should have seen me scramble in vain to shut off the DC. lol


----------



## JayT

Were your shop elves using the dust collector as a vacuum again, Red, or is this all on you?


----------



## Slyy

Haha Red Sucks Knobs!


----------



## chrisstef

Scramble, really? With the arms you got I figured you could just about touch both sides of the shop at once. Or youd unroll those banana fingers and slap the switch from across the room.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Hahahah.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lawl. You buggers. Nah, I was holding it up to eyeball the shape on the new knob. Then it slipped and fell in my DC funnel thingy behind the lathe. Even with my hella wingspan, I didn't slap the switch in time. It just stuck in one of the impeller fins…lol.


----------



## Airframer

Meh I am pretty sure you could just rub out that knob and fix what the sucking did to it…....


----------



## ToddJB

That's why you shouldn't lotion your hands before you handle your knob.


----------



## Buckethead

Ima try this species game in here, if you gals don't mind. I'm feeling like hickory is a good guess on some I shared in an independent topic, but I feel kinda cheesy starting a new thread for that. First off, I scored a bunch of wood from a jobsite which was dunnage. Oak and poplar were the majority. Poplar went to the fireplace. Some of the oak has some nice figuring. 







Grrrrrrreat!


















A couple pieces had been exposed to water, which resulted in some spalting(?) fantastic looking in person. I've not heard the term used in reference to oak.









Okay… So that was mostly a wood gloat. Here's some examples of some short stock that I think might be oak, but is harder, denser, heavier than any of the other oak here. By far on all counts. Interlocking grain and some strange figuring. Handplanes do not like this wood. Brutally hard. Live oak?


















Anyone?


----------



## ShaneA

The first pic and the board with what looks like a green 6 on are oak. Prolly Red Oak, but tough to say based on just the pic w/o end grain shot too. Not sure on the others.


----------



## chrisstef

I don't have a stinkin clue but it looks pretty sweet to me. Nice rays on that oak.

Whats it smell like? Hog's underwear, Red's perfume, Todd's Birkenstocks?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hippie banker, yep. Woodsey smellin'.


----------



## JayT

+1 to Shane. First pic is some pretty oak and the one that looks spalted is also oak. I have the exact same look and figure on a couple pieces from my travelling work bench that were definitely red oak.










Not sure on the last two pics, but if they have a oak look and feel, it very well could be. Take a look at the left end of the shelf at the bottom of this pic, also from the travelling bench.










That is bur oak (white oak family) and had some beautiful, nasty, swirly, impossible to plane grain. Not sure if yours is the same stuff, but could be a possibility. Never worked with live oak to know what it looks like. Coincidentally, my whole bench was built from dunnage in the form of recycled trucking skids.


----------



## Buckethead

JayT I think you nailed it. Most of it is red oak, and is what is stacked on the plastic benches. The one I was really questioning is exactly as you describe. Burr oak. There really is no planing this stuff by hand. It seems impervious to rot, like white oak, but waaaaayyy denser. S-turn grain moving into a burl like stuff that seems devoid of grain. I don't have a bunch, but it's really pretty. Worth the effort to make something out of it.

Thanks for the responses, gentlemen!


----------



## widdle

That second pic reminds me of stefs bench…Finally tried a hand drill today…What a workout,,


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like a MF 2A? Try a two speed breast drill, goes much faster. Bit may get a bit hot!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Made a little blog about the cocobolo handle process for those curious:

http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/blog/43841


----------



## DanKrager

Those handles do look nice in their new use, Red. 
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

This is worth a giggle.


----------



## Airframer

> This is worth a giggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


And this too is worth a giggle..

Posted 04-03-2013 http://lumberjocks.com/replies/618076



> Ive been convinced. Stef's makin a bench. I predict a 9 month duration. Stef's pregnant.
> 
> Rubs the belly. "Oohhh gonna be a scocca playa" - name that movie.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## ToddJB

Some of us gestate slower than others…


----------



## summerfi

I guess I'm in a buying mood today. I just bought this pickup for me and this car for my wife in St. Paul, MN and having them shipped. It's cheaper to buy in quantity, you know. Before you ask, no I'm not buying you a car too. Merry Christmas anyway.


----------



## Slyy

^ you know, we're gonna run out of "dies to cast" and "gauntlets to throw" before he gets around to making that thing!

Not sure if this was posted, but it's funny as well 




Also, test run before tear-down and cleanup begins!


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Bob. Buying without seeing is gutsier than I.

Jake, that guy doesn't look too bad. But you have to move the switch! What's the plan? How's the bearings sound?


----------



## chrisstef

9 months …. 2 years … whats the big difference?

Congrats Bob!

Lol Widdle.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, you already have two pickups-of-my-dreams! So you are a collector, gonna need some mighty big tills for that collection.


----------



## walden

You guys crack me up!

I've been dimensioning lumber all morning for a new saw bench. I've made over 12 feet of rip cuts. The saw is tracking beautifully, but my shoulder is starting to scream! Time to hang up the saw for today and go for a hike.


----------



## summerfi

Todd, this makes 3 vehicles I've bought from these folks now, and they're very professional. Even knocked $1000 off the car after I put down a deposit. They've earned my trust.

Kevin, I now own 5 pickups. I guess that's a small collection. Two are gonna have to go though, but I'm keeping the 1940 and 41.

I paid a visit to John's house yesterday and came away with a nice haul. The largest piece of wood is plum. The round pieces are apple and lilac. The middle sized piece is mystery wood. He made me the file handle, and boy did he do a nice job. That thing is smooooth, and I'll bet I'm the only one here with a lilac wood file handle.


----------



## Slyy

Bob that's a nice looking handle there, I've got a bud who has purchased several cars via the interwebs and a place I. Michigan I think with good results.

Todd the switch is likely to go on the back side somewhere. Where it is now ruins the whole look of the machine! All I know about electricity is that it makes things work and it can kill me. This'll be my first time messing with about anything electrical, but a friend (the aforementioned one infact) has much experience and I'll bend his ear on the subject.

Walden, nice looking rips, what kinda sawbench design you going for?


----------



## walden

> Walden, nice looking rips, what kinda sawbench design you going for?
> 
> - Slyy


I'm building one designed by Tom Fidgen out of his second book. It can handle rip cuts on one bench (versus two) because it has a split top. I thought it would be a good design for my small shop.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice walden. I've been thinking about making one like that sometime


----------



## Slyy

Yeah familiar with the design. I think his videos were some of the first hand tool stuff I found on the Tube.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop is busy.


----------



## theoldfart

Sigh, just messing with green milk paint today. No shavings. :-(


----------



## AnthonyReed

That holdfast is shiny, neither art deco nor vintage.

Whatcha makin'?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Plant stand for my Mother. Long story, but it replaces one my #2 son lost two years ago; she never forgot. So an XMAS surprise.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony, the extent of my Veritas 'Holdings':










Very fine bench accessories, highly recommended.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent gift.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta take care of big moms. Nice move Smitty. #2 son gets coal for losing grandma's stuff. Or a groin punch. I vote groin punch.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He's bigger than me now. And much younger. Coal it is.


----------



## Slyy

Okay, part of the Xmas present on the way!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Alright Jake. Good fun.

Congrats on the new vehiculars Bob. Crazy how much purchase over the webs or long distance these days.

Gotta get home for Xams. Doesn't look like I'll be cutting it as close as last year….which the wifey appreciates. After work tomorrow, I'll have worked too many consecutive days so they have to give me 2 days off per fed requirement. Just in time for Xmas. Shucky darn. #aintmyfirstrodeo


----------



## summerfi

Awful quiet on this thread today. Everybody must be out doing their last minute shopping.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Speaking of shopping, congrats on your vehicles Bob!


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Smitty. If you're gonna do it, may as well do it in a big way.


----------



## jmartel

Slyy,

I have that same honing guide. I like it. Not cheap, but it does a good job.

I haven't been on here much. More difficult on the phone, busy with meeting up with a lot of people, and the netbook is slow as hell.

Glad you'll be home, Red. Working on holidays is no fun. I used to have to do that at my old job in CT. Never Christmas, but every other holiday it seemed.

Wife and I have been tossing around the idea of building the next house we live in. Still need to do a ton of research to see if it's possible, but it could mean that we get a timber frame house, which are my all time favorite.


----------



## DanKrager

Bob, how fortunate you found a reliable supplier on the Internet. Those do look like good vehicles. I'm gonna need one sometime next year… Congratulations.
JMart, you have a very ambitious dream…timber frame house homebuilt! WOW! It's gonna take awhile and some deep pockets for the timber I suspect. Maybe Stef could help you out some… bless his heart

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

The state of the shop is dirty, dusty, and wet. Roof leaks like a screen door on a submarine. I'm on the contractor's schedule for next spring sometime. 
So Merry Christmas to all, and a Happy New Year!

Carry on…
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, new meaning for bucket list? ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

If thinks are going to take a while, im your guy.

The guys are getting a little lesson in why they call it a crew. Had 2 guys call out with the Budweiser flu this morning. Well guess what, youre on a one day job, on xmas eve, its still gotta get done. That means no coffee break and instead of an easy day you gotta break balls.

Im ready for some wine, antipasto, homemade manicotti, calamari and stuffed shrimp. I just drooled a little bit. Christmas eve has always been one of my favorite days of the year.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Your gonna catch a cold….from the ice inside your soul.


----------



## jmartel

> JMart, you have a very ambitious dream…timber frame house homebuilt! WOW! It s gonna take awhile and some deep pockets for the timber I suspect. Maybe Stef could help you out some… bless his heart
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I guess I made it seem like that, but in all actuality, I would be hiring someone to build the house. By "Building a house" I meant we won't be buying an existing house, and we wouldn't go into a planned development.

Buying land, picking out a house plan, and having the builder do that on our lot is what I meant.

That being said, I'm likely going to build the kitchen cabinets if we do this, so it will be a race against the builder to see if I can get it done in time. The cabinets I want would have to be fully custom, and cost like $20k, so, that ain't happening. Either that or we'll go with the cheapest cabinets they offer (probably Ikea) and I'll build them after we move in.

I have a tendency to start things and not finish them in a timely manner, so building a house would never work. We'd be at year 2 and still not done.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Red. Only when my work hat is on and even then im not that bad. Its the kids (20-25 y.o.) that don't get it. They call out for every hang nail and ailment under the sun. I haven't missed a day of work in almost 10 years. You wanna be a diva wide receiver and get all the perks like tit jobs and runnin around for the boss, but ya act like the third string long snapper son. "Ya cant be any geek off the street, gotta be handy with the steel ya know what I mean, earn your keep."


----------



## RPhillips

> ..."Ya cant be any geek off the street, gotta be handy with the steel ya know what I mean, earn your keep."
> 
> - chrisstef


lawls…


----------



## KelvinGrove

I'm BAAAaaakkk…. What a two weeks you guys have had. New lumber, new projects, projects gone to crap (at least I am not the only one)... broken crappers and garbage disposals. All kinds of stuff.

The young lady who works for me announced she was leaving (going back to Arkansas so her new baby can grow up around grandparents (can't fault her there)...so I have been getting all of her projects moved to my desk on top of all of my stuff. And then the boss's boss announces that we won't be allowed to fill her position and asks where we can cut. What part of "everything we do is because some regulatory agency says do it or someone goes to jail" do you not understand?

God I am looking forward to retirement.

Anyway, Finished the last Christmas project just in time to get it wrapped before leaving for the inlaws. I didn't even have time to get pictures so I'll have to do that later.

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## RPhillips

Made a DT Saw for my Pops…










Thanks to ErikF for doing all the hard work!


----------



## ToddJB

Welcome back, Tim.

Rob, great f'in job!

Red and Bob, did ya'lls cutters come in?


----------



## summerfi

Yep Todd, came a couple days ago. I'm glad you taped them to the paper. There was a hole in the envelope and one of the screws was missing, but that's easy to replace. They must have run the envelope through the sorting machine or something.

I'm gonna hold off on making my carbide turning tools until I see how you guys do it. Then I'll copy whoever does the best job. LOL


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer, Bob, Sorry.

Here is where I got the screws. They have free shipping so 39cents to your door.

http://www.oellasawandtool.com/products/Spare-Screws-for-Byrd-Shelix%C2%AE-Journal-Head-mounts-the-Insert-KN400.html


----------



## summerfi

No worries, Todd. I probably already have a screw that will work just fine. How is your square to round project coming along? Why would you not just use a round shaft for the entire length?


----------



## ToddJB

Great question, Bob. The square cutters work best if the cutting edge is parallel to the piece. If your round bar is off slightly it can cause catches and tear out. With a square bar the bar sits flat on the tool rest and all you have to worry about moving it back and forth. Round cutter heads on round bars are great for finishing, and knotty/punky wood. You can turn the cutter at an angle so the cutter is taking much smaller cuts.


----------



## summerfi

OK, good explanation. Then why wouldn't you want a square shaft the full length for a square cutter? Not being argumentative, just trying to learn. Also, is there a right and a wrong kind of steel for the shaft? Would a round or square bar from the BORG work OK or does it need to be better quality hardened steel?


----------



## theoldfart

Cheese cake in the oven, had to use up a little left over Wild Turkey  Time to chill and work on the Dutchie.


----------



## ToddJB

For square cutters you want a square shaft the whole way down. I wanted to round mine at the end just for easy installation of the handle. Some guys cut their handle in two, cut a stop dado and then glue it back together for the square bar.

Some guys get fancy with their steel buying hardened or even stainless, but Cap'n Eddie uses just plain old cold rolled, which is what I intend to use as well.

LJ Paul Jenkins just did an exceptional youtube video on making them:


----------



## jmartel

> Cheese cake in the oven, had to use up a little left over Wild Turkey  Time to chill and work on the Dutchie.
> 
> - theoldfart


Don't forget to pass the Dutchie on the left hand side.


----------



## summerfi

Makes sense now Todd. Thanks. :>)

Kevin, sounds like you returned from vacation to continue on with…more vacation. Life is rough being a retiree, ain't it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Cheese cake in the oven, had to use up a little left over Wild Turkey  Time to chill and work on the Dutchie.
> 
> - theoldfart


Dang! One of the best parts of Christmas is when the wife takes left over turkey, and adds apples, cranberries, and onions and mixes it into cheese to make a smoked turkey cheese cake. Damn yummy.


----------



## DaddyZ

Merry Christmas Early to all !!!!!!!!!!!!

It is so nice to follow along with all you crazy back sides for almost 5 years now.

See ya next week


----------



## theoldfart

Uh Bob, still dealing with three clients. They seem to think retirement is a temporary thing!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Here is the watch case for the oldest son. Made from white oak found in his grandads shop. What do you think?





































He works at Michael Kors…gets a heck of a discount on his watches.


----------



## Buckethead

Beautiful showcase for those watches!


----------



## racerglen

Ah Tim, that's a beauty !


----------



## Slyy

Ugh…...


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sly, it takes two thousand at-a-boy's to make up for one awwww crap!. That looks like an awwwww crap to me.

Trust me,,,,I am an expert in screwing things up.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah KG, heat, lube, heat lube, etc… drill, start to engage threads and as soon as they do: SNAP!
Goes into the motor mount adjustment, so gotta figure out what to do. Maybe drilling it out is the only option? Father-in-law is a machinist so can help me with heli-coils maybe…
Think I hate the previous owner right now for breaking the bolt to begin with


----------



## Airframer

Did you break off the extractor inside the screw? If so I feel for ya. I did that on an F-18 once.. almost had to order a new Jet..

You can try drilling it out but the hardness of the extractor piece will make that nearly impossible to do cleanly. I'd chat with your machinist friend before proceeding. Set that screw aside for now and come back around to it fresh.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OK, in being gone for a while and having 500+ posts when I got back….I remember seeing that someone got an antique drill press for Christmas…is this drill press and that drill press one in the same?


----------



## Slyy

KG, that it would be.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bummer dude. But I think that there must be some, or possibly several ways to fix it…even if it is beyond my skill to do so. About all I can do in this case is drink beer and shout encouragements….both of which I am happy to do!


----------



## ToddJB

Sucks Jake. Mix yourself up a bottle of half and half acetone and ATF. Shake and apply regularly sometimes over the course of a few weeks, apply it to any stubborn bolt, nut, or screw. Breaking stuff sucks and usually costs to fix it. Likely won't help with this bolt but hopefully with help in the future.

ProTip. Acetone evaporates quickly so keep it in something fairly air tight. Mines in an old Franks Redhot bottle.

Also, do t heat immediately after adding this mix. KaBoom.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way Chris…when you started this…did you think this thread would ever get to 25,000 posts? Merry Christmas buddy!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Merry Christmas you knuckleheads. I can't let one go by without listening to this one. Right up with Lampoons for me:

Oh Holy Night....worst version ever.

That's what Stef would sound like if they let him in church.


----------



## Slyy

^ wife and I got a GREAT laugh outa that Red, thanks!

Early Merry Christmas turd-bucklers!


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, since it's Christmas and all, it would be a good time to let this problem soak in holy oil, the mixture Todd referred to. Give it time and lots of fluid, i.e. keep it moist. As he was trying to warn, this mixture is extremely flammable, but it works miracles I'm here to tell you.

If you have a Dremel with a tiny diamond burr, you can work out most of the extractor and maybe proceed to get enough of the bolt you can begin to pick out the threads. Drilling is not the best option in my shop…I can't seem to make it work. But some unbelievable results are possible with patience and persistence. Good luck.

Merry Christmas to all.
DanK


----------



## woodcox

Merry Christmas guys!
Don't forget the batteries for the noisy toys!

Jake just throw it in the back of the honda and run it over to Todd's house so he can weld it out. I've extracted many a broken extractors and broken manifold bolts by welding a nut over the problem.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Merry Christmas boys.

Love ya. Mean it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Merry Christmas one and all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ditto! Have a Great Holiday, everyone!


----------



## theoldfart

Hope everyone has a happy whatever you celebrate and treasure your family and friends ( especialy youse dudes)

Merry Christmass


----------



## chrisstef

Merry Christmas, happy holidays, and all that other good stuff boys!


----------



## 489tad




----------



## theoldfart

Chris, I have the exact same picture of my grandson! Same PJ's


----------



## summerfi

Thought I was going to see my first non-white Christmas ever in Montana, but it snowed 4" during the night. Merry Christmas everyone. Be a kid again for a day.


----------



## walden

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## jmartel

Figured you guys would appreciate the gift I got from my MIL judging by how much you make fun of me for it.










Merry Christmas to everyone. Hopefully everyone gets some good tools.


----------



## theoldfart

JM, it does say expert so take it as a compliment.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mimosas, Bacon kish, and LN goodies. I've had worse mornings.

Post up those fun goodies boys. We need some eye candy.


----------



## jmartel

That's what I said. Bragged to my wife that she thinks I'm an expert.

This one is going to work with me and sitting on my desk. Only fitting for a Naval Architect I guess.

She bought her son some condoms and a pregnancy test from the dollar store.


----------



## Airframer

Merry Christmas all yous guys!


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, gonna live vicariously through you because of that pic, 50 degrees here, no snow :-(

JM, the MIL sounds like a real hoot!

Red, no tools here, already have enough ( gasp, out loud!). An Arabic cookbook, a travel shaving brush and good company

Eric, doesn't get any better. Your a fantastic dad.


----------



## RPhillips

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Kevin..

The best part is that I can see just how much he has been paying attention to me in the shop lol. He knew EXACTLY what to do with each tool in there. The plane he grabbed the knob and tote and scrubbed the top of his bench. The saw was used like a saw etc etc. The little dude is stoked.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good fun Eric.

Jmart, my wife let her nerd flag fly with a Gandalf cookie jar….


----------



## jmartel

And then there's this at christmas.










Pet pig named oliver.


----------



## chrisstef

Mmm fresh bacon.


----------



## ToddJB

Merry Christmas gang. I'm thankful for all ya'll

Obligatory kid pics




























The wifey got me a welding class!


----------



## Slyy

Merry Christmas gents! I'm with Red, mimosas, coffee, and a house full of bacon smoke!!! What more could you ask for!

Kid pics, snow, mini benches, gotta love Christmas!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Man you got some cute kids. Mine are growing too fast…but this is a really fun age. 









Foamers even get the Tshirt I guess.


----------



## theoldfart

" The little dude is stoked" apparently so isn't the old man !


----------



## duckmilk

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## john2005

Kid pic









Merry Christmas Jokers


----------



## chrisstef

That a 722 duck?


----------



## 7Footer

Merry Christmas all!

Man I'm glad I went back and read those posts between Bob and Todd, I didn't even realize you needed square stock for the square cutter, and why the round works better for the round cutter…. I are smart. I are college.

Nice haul Red! And all you fellas got some pretty good lookin kids!
Sweet autoset there duck.
Pet pigs, so funny and weird.

Only got one woodworking project on the x-mas docket, and a tad bummed that I didn't finish it in time for Christmas but it was a late decision to make any way… Making wifey a fuggin gargantuan shadowbox for a bunch of college and nursing school mementos, the thing is 31"x21".. Brazilian Cherry frame (see what I did there), some cool looking piece of 1/4" birch with neat figure. It's gonna be sweet, I even went hand tool and cut the grooves for the hinges out with chisels, feels good and it's good practice for a hacker like myself. It was a task, that was the first time I've cut a lid off a sealed box on the TS… I'll post a couple pics later on.. First 45 miters cut on the Axial glide are glorious, first time I've ever had a damn near perfectly square, mitered box.

Got a bunch of cool stuff, a bunch of tools, way more presents than I deserve!

My cousin got Cards Against Humanity for my parents and we played last night, I'd heard about that game but never played, it was epic. Super funny and hearing my family members say things like "what is bukkake" "what is queefing" - was just so hilarious, I heard things out of some people that I'd never expect them to say in a million years.

Pretty damn good day for me - spent some time with family lastnight and this morning, now just chillin at home watching some NBA while the wifey rests up for work tonight, scratching some lottery tickets, playing with tools, good stuff!


----------



## summerfi

My grandkids. Now the house is quiet again and I can relax. Maybe even take the wife to a movie tonight.


----------



## jmartel

The pet pig can do tricks, too.

And after lunch we went out shooting. It was a good ol' white trash Christmas.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lotsa good kiddo pics. My youngest is having a little too much fun with her new makeup kit. lawl.








-

Jumping back, Todd I did get the cutters. Thanks. I kinda figured they might be for shelix heads.

Actually I didn't know carbide round cutters are supposed to have round bars. My Easy Wood doesn't, and I still tilt it for a sheering cut. Probably would be easier with a round bar. Dunno.

Also, woodtick has some good blogs on them.
http://lumberjocks.com/woodtickgreg/blog/39240


----------



## ToddJB

Red, round cutters csn go on both for differnt reasons. Round bar for detailing, finishing, and punky wood. Square bar for hogging out without the edges catching.


----------



## RPhillips

Someone please tell me why I want the Veritas LAJ… I mean I really like the LN, but something keeps taking me back to the LV site…

Oh, and I guess LV now carries Festool… might be old news, but new to me.


----------



## Tim457

Merry Christmas, everyone.

Haha the kid pics are awesome.


----------



## jmartel

Rob, I don't know if there's really any major differences between the two. Maybe someone else has more experience than me, but I think they are supposed to be similar. Same price, even. Take your pick on what looks better to you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It is frustrating as a woodworker that you can't just go to a store that carries both and try them out. So it is.


----------



## jmartel

I told my parents to buy me either a Lee Valley or Lie-Nielsen gift card for Christmas for just that. Either the Low Angle Jack or the Low Angle Smoother. I have a feeling they might have just bought me one of the planes though. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## woodcox

+1 to mimosas and favorite past time Xmas foods with family. First Xmas I can remember just staying put and enjoying the day with out having to making the rounds. 








Some frost mora knives and a very good swede carving book. Hook knife on the right is a birthday present to my self from Del Stubbs. I ordered that mid November and wasn't expecting it till the end of January but he was productive enough to get it done early. Nice surprise before Christmas, really nice knife also. Book on the right was a present to myself recommended by Lj Stefang. I found it used on line and got lucky as it was inscribed for someone by the author. 








Another present from me that arrived the other day. The bit is in excellent shape and also pretty sharp. Unfortunately the handle is cracked apart in the middle but it still works ok. Although not marked, the handle kit looks identical to a MF #2. I may have to commission one of you turners for a reproduction








Funny pic Red, looking forward to my girl's cosmetic adventures.


----------



## Tugboater78

Merry christmas all, from middle of the river, 7 miles from the point at Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## racerglen

A toot toot to you too Justin, and all LJ's..
All the best in 2015 as well, and mind the deadheads !


----------



## Tugboater78

..


----------



## ToddJB

Slow morning at work and on LJ's. I hope you are all enjoying post Christmas shop time this Friday.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Oh ya, I snapped the knob screw in my new plane while try to switch it to cocobolo. Sigh.


----------



## CL810

How long Red? I may have one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks like its a 10-24×2 1/2 brass. I'm pretty sure I can get it a the last mom'n'pop hardware store here in town. Appreciate though Andy.

Ya, gotta be careful swappin out knobs on the LA LNs. The knob is CA glued to that little brass plate/washer thing below. Looks like the CA glue gets on the threads too. No probs with the 62, but the 164 was another story. Felt like a boob breaking my new toy. Oh well. Pretty easy fix.


----------



## ToddJB

So breaking your new toy made you feel awesome? That's weird.


----------



## ToddJB

My son was getting his mac on last night with our goddaughter.










"Do you come here often? Have you seen my tri-cycle?"


----------



## Airframer

"Why don't we go look at my climbing wall… just me and you."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Eric!

Great kid pictures all.

LoL @ Jack's bird hunting.

Today's adventure:


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, you should write TNT and ask them what kind of tree base they were using - obviously superior to your set up.

Video


----------



## 7Footer

That was funny as chit Todd, I love that show. I def. think it was staged, but it's still way impressive that tree took the brunt of 350+ lbs of shaq-fu and kept standing, take note Stef. Shaqtin-a-fool is awesome.

Almost done with the shadow box, just gotta put another small latch on the side to hold it closed, the magnets proved to be not quite enough to hold it closed (which really surprised me, those little magnets are strong), I suppose I could put a couple more magnets on too though. I was gonna rout a profile in it but decided to keep that clean look, I like it as is.


----------



## Pezking7p

Merry Christmas LJs!


----------



## 7Footer

I went to get the wifey's car all spiffed up today and stopped for lunch at this local brewery, and I think the bar top they have is just friggin cool, I really like this joinery.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice box 7. That joinery is damn interesting as well.

Cleaning up some of the xmas bomb that had bestowed our house. T minus 45 minutes until shop time. Wifeski hooked it up on a 1 micron dust bag, long ranger remote and a 30t frued rip blade for the TS.

My festivus flatulance is horrible.


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice haul, stef.

7', I guess that's a lap joint? Very cool. What's a shadow box? Like a picture frame but not?

Stopped by lie nielsen today. Wife and wife's family have spoiled me. Picked up a spokeshave, large shoulder plane, a dovetail saw, and fancy oil for the tools. Embarassed by all the loot.

Also went to the center for furniture craftsmanship in Maine. Large woodworking school for furniture making. They had a very good sized woodworking library and an open door shop…I just walked in to the shop and creep eye stared people and their projects.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Pez, nice haul.

Stef, is there power in the shop that would necessitate such gifts?


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm sorry if I missed it in the preceding one zillion posts since thanksgiving, Todd, but how is your little girl doing?


----------



## ToddJB

As of the last couple of days she is not requiring us to put her back to sleep multiple times at night. She's still waking up, but soothing herself back to sleep. We also think we've figured out her food stuff too so she is eating a ton more. Now we just to get her independently moving so she doesn't get pissed and scream when she is sat down. Little victories but seemly a long way to go until sanity can begin to resume.


----------



## Pezking7p

In a year, you're not even going to be thinking about this. In 10 years you'll be telling funny stories about it. Forward progress is what it's all about.

Wine and Sherlock Holmes boys. Driving home from Maine tomorrow.


----------



## 7Footer

Ahhh what's in the box????

Yeah pez, like a picture frame but it opens up so you can put shizz on the inside and display whatever you want…
Wifey likes it, maybe I'll get some brain later.









Amazing furniture pics, that is some cool ish…

Idk if the bar top is a half lap or what, but it's (3) 2×8's and (1) 2×6 on the inside, and it had plugs lining the edges of each board about every 6 to 8 inches, a ton of work, had a purple heart banding around it with a half bull nose profile. .. really cool stuff.

Edit: I swear I typed this earlier and I didn't save, but that bar top has a plaque on the wall about it, it's 250+ year old crow's feet hemlock that was pulled out of the Willamette river… crazy yo. It said crow's feet hemlock is only seen in about 2 out every 100 boards of hemlock.


----------



## duckmilk

> Stef, it's a 714, present to myself. I PM'd DonW because he has all kinds of knowledge about Sargent planes and his response encouraged me to go ahead and pull the trigger. Need to sharpen it and figure out how it works, though, lol
> 
> All the kid pictures are very heart warming to see. Thanks to those who posted. My son and granddaughters are 700+ miles away and I have little opportunity to see them, although we are planning a trip soon. Makes me wish we could have been there for Christmas.
> 
> 7', this may be of interest to you. My wife was cleaning up the big shop (the one I will be building my little shop inside of) and had this to toss out. I told her NOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Brasil in 1988 for 6 weeks on an exchange program and this flag was given to me. I have very fond memories of the country and people and, seriously, hated to leave. The people (and women) are tudo bom.
> 
> You LJs are wonderful and I feel very fortunate to have found this community. Best wishes to all for the coming year!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## RPhillips

Well after much debate, I ordered a LAJ plane this morning…


----------



## jmartel

From where, Rob? I ended up with a $100 Lee Valley gift card. I need to decide what to buy. I can always spend money at LV so I may still go with Lie Nielsen.


----------



## RPhillips

I went with the LV… I was really on the fence about which way to go. I think either would have been the right choice… since the L-N is pretty much like the look and feel of my old Bedrock, I thought I would give the LV a try and see how I like it. Might even pick up a LV No 4 some time down the road and see what it offers.


----------



## Slyy

Dan, some good looking works there. Always fun to see what people are up to!

Weather man said trace of snow, after 1 am, should end. I'm at work and have to take th interstate back home, wife sends me this:


----------



## 7Footer

Nice Duck, where did you stay when you spent 6 weeks there? My wife is from santos… yes the women there muito bom!


----------



## chrisstef

That lil bit of a dusting got ya scared Jake? Ill have my wife come pick ya up if you need it cupcake


----------



## Slyy

Stef, it's the guys in the rear-wheel drive trucks who see snow and suddenly think they're evil Kinevil that scare me! I see the results of their hardwork (It's what keeps me employed) speaking of which: dropping a couple bottles of wine and driving in the snow is a recipe of disaster, just got done with 6 hour surgery and the two people she hit are up next….


----------



## duckmilk

We traveled the western half of the state of Sao Paolo. The main Rotary club in charge of us was located in Presidente Prudente, but we traveled from city to city visiting other clubs.


----------



## Tugboater78

Employers sure accomllished getting our holiday pay out of us. Wonder what we bought our dispatchers wife for christmas, musta been pretty expensive, since they get bonuses on every barge that they move…

Hope all got lots of shop lewts, few more weeks i may find out if i did.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## lateralus819

Jake- You're going to school to be an RN right?

My wife is in her first year of schooling to be an RN. I can't wait for stories like that. (Not)


----------



## RPhillips

> - chrisstef


Oh Shhhhhhh…..


----------



## Airframer

Are those getting stored on top of your pile of old growth doug fir in the corner never to be touched again?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Buenos noches boys.


----------



## RPhillips

^ She's a 'bute Clark!


----------



## furniturefarmer

Sanding fun time. Yay.


----------



## chrisstef

AF - yup. Ill store it all right next to your genetalia in the "never to be used again pile".

Nice shop there FF. Whatcha buildin?


----------



## Airframer

Got me good there Martha… Who let you out of the kitchen?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Contracts up at the end of the year as head sammich maker. Slackin my way to the finish line as usual.


----------



## duckmilk

> - chrisstef


Don't skimp on outlets, just my experiences.


----------



## chrisstef

Like by not buying enough or buying cheap ones Duck?

Ive got 24 receptacles, 20 of which are the bulk pack from the depot.


----------



## jmartel

12ga wire is 20amp circuits, right? I need to add one of those. One lone 15a circuit in the garage sucks big time.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah the 12ga is for 20 amp circuits. Not from my vast experience, but I just looked that up the other day. What's the reasoning for both the THHN and the NM (Romex) again though?


----------



## chrisstef

Its just So i dont have to pull romex through conduit Tim. With 3/4" conduit i can run up to 4 circuits (13 wires) per run of conduit.


----------



## Mosquito

> 12ga wire is 20amp circuits, right? I need to add one of those. One lone 15a circuit in the garage sucks big time.
> 
> - jmartel


yeah… I've got a single 15a breaker for the garage. Even better I've got 3 outlets, with one for the garage door, and one that sparks anytime I plug something in, and/or wiggle the plug. So I only have 1 outlet that I use, and one of the sockets is for garage lights, as I only have the garage door opener otherwise… if only I wasn't renting lol


----------



## 7Footer

Hellz yeah Stef, juice that basement up!

I found this sweet set of English Footprint cabinet screwdrivers yesterday, took em home cleaned them up and refinished the handles…. Me likey.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And here I thought I was the only one with power problems. One 15 amp circute with two outlets. A fridg AND freezer in one and I get the other.


----------



## RPhillips

> 12ga wire is 20amp circuits, right? I need to add one of those. One lone 15a circuit in the garage sucks big time.
> 
> - jmartel


Ditto.

If I don't move, I'm going to fix that. Add 220v also.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice set, 7!

Stef, time to get busy. Plenty of room to work, all the needed materials and then some. The sooner it's done, the sooner the workbench can be completed. And you do want a workbench, right?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Shop Safety Tip:

If you get C-A glue on the palm side of your middle finger and dont realze it, when the accelarator hits it, it WILL blister.

We now return to our regular program.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol hell yea i want a bench Smitty! Gotta call sparky tomorrow and get him to the house.

Nice score 7. Them are some pimpin drivers.

Edit - at least you didnt find out while you were checkin the oil KG.


----------



## Buckethead

Stef, once your shop is going full swing, my money is on you to build a bench that will be envied by all.

State of bucket's shop: first cutting board.










Spent more time making a zero clearance insert for teh ryobi than cutting this stuff. That was time well spent. I disregarded it initially, and an injurious projectile tried to get me. Safety second.


----------



## Slyy

> yeah… I ve got a single 15a breaker for the garage. Even better I ve got 3 outlets, with one for the garage door, and one that sparks anytime I plug something in, and/or wiggle the plug. So I only have 1 outlet that I use, and one of the sockets is for garage lights, as I only have the garage door opener otherwise… if only I wasn t renting lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Yeah Mos same here. One 15a circuit, can't run the heater and the air compressor at the same time! Three outlets one has probably too many light plugged into it but I gotta be able to see! Renting as well so gotta wait for the house/shop buying experience to make it any better.

Todd, that link to OWWM and the craftsman DP teardown are freaking awesome help, appreciate the links! Just about have it all torn down, just gotta finish taking out the spindle. Then I gotta decide if I want to pay someone to sandblast the thing or if it's manageable for me to get the rust out before repainting. Seriously contemplating some Hugger Orange!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Forgot to say that planer Todd linked was gone when I finally made it to that side of the state. Wasn't meant to be I guess.

I guess it's my turn. Remodel chaos has begun. 








Dining is where the loveseat used to be.


----------



## summerfi

Red, even your chaos looks neat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Ya, I'll try to keep it civil throughout the process. We all know how remodeling can drive the wifey's nuts. It's gonna go slower than I like because I don't have any vacation to use or anything. But, I'll gitter done.


----------



## summerfi

Is that where you're gonna put the new floor? I saw this pic and thought of you. Hand scraping.


----------



## ShaneA

So what is the plan for the kitchen? What kind of scope of work are you looking at?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup, it'll be in both rooms. I shifting everything to the living room because the tile tear out will be the tougher chore.

That pic makes me thankful for my fake scraped flooring. Who knows, that could be me in 15 years…refinishing;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Like by not buying enough or buying cheap ones Duck?
> 
> Ive got 24 receptacles, 20 of which are the bulk pack from the depot.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sounds like you have this. My comment was from me putting in outlets only to find I needed more, in different locations. Hard to predict these things. On the other note, I have also bought cheap ones and had to replace them. I started buying my electrical from a place that primarily deals with contractors. Not that much higher in price.

Can't wait to see your shop come into functionality. Keep posting!

Nice turnscrews 7'!

Get er done Red!

Wow, 2 shop safety tips in one day. Looks good Bucket.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> So what is the plan for the kitchen? What kind of scope of work are you looking at?
> 
> - ShaneA


The kitchen side….









Will be re-tiled. See the base cabinet on the far right of pic? The hardwood will stop straight across there. And Shane, you will be happy to know I will be going to a quality tile place in Omaha for the tile. Borg tile is crap. Probably polymeric? grout as Paul suggested. I plan to do all the hardwood in the living room, dining room and hallway….then the tile.

The tile in the kitchen and dining has driven me nuts for 8 years. Who uses 1/2"+ grout lines? Plus they're not straight. I loathe that floor.

The kitchen won't get much else other than some new paint. The living room and hallway will get all new painted poplar baseboards. Then, the door casings and jams will all be painted white…because they're in great shape. 









The 80's ash hollow doors will be replaced with solid core white oak. That should keep me busy for awhile. But next will be the entry way, stairs, etc. A full kitchen remodel is coming, but it's a few years out.

Bob, here's a better shot of the faux handscraped. I dig it.


----------



## ShaneA

1/2" grout joint is old school. I used 1/16" spacing on mine. Grout is bunk, the less the better. Does your current tile run under the cabinets, fridge, and DW? Cabinets look like good candidate for a reface job.

Scraped floor looks cool. I like that it has some visual interest to it.


----------



## duckmilk

We had some very similar flooring put in our old place and loved it. Even scratches and scrapes were repairable with a little stain and gentle wipe with poly.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 to Grout is bunk. Hoping to find a less stain prone option. Does 1/16" look funny with 12×12 floor tiles?

The tile doesn't run under the cabs. Looks like cement board that is just nailed down as underlayment. The cabinets were well made in the 70s. No particle board on those puppies. I've got a big plan to take out the sophits and make the cabinets in a U-shape…as they should be. I'll build them all.

As you know, it all just takes a little time and money. The best part about this project is that I outsourced a lot of the painting. Remember that reclaimed wood table I built a couple weeks ago…that was all in trade to a painter;-)


----------



## summerfi

That acacia is gorgeous Red. I don't think you'll be refinishing it in 15 years, but by then you'll be rich and famous anyway, so you can hire someone if needed.


----------



## ShaneA

Friends don't let friends install 12×12 tile bud. Move on into the 2010's with either a larger format or some sort of rectangle or planks. I am looking out for you…lol


----------



## jmartel

6 1/2 hours later, it's finished. Way too many stickers. Each one of those stickers on the side of the containers had to be put on.










This one will be going into work with me.


----------



## chrisstef

> Friends don t let friends install 12×12 tile bud. Move on into the 2010 s with either a larger format or some sort of rectangle or planks. I am looking out for you…lol
> 
> - ShaneA


This had me cracking up this morning. Outside of those in the know 12×12's are all a brother knows. (unintentional rhyming). That linear tile intimidates me.

Gotcha Duck. Im hoping I haven't overlooked any spots where id need another outlet but I can see that there may be a need for one more down the road once I frame out underneath the stairs for storage. There may be a little nook there that could be utilized. As it sits right now ill have 3 220v receptacles (jointer, bandsaw, tablesaw) and the balance will be 110v but will all be run with 4 wires (I think) just in case I need to upgrade to 220v somewhere.

Now that the holidays and football season is over im hoping I can concentrate on 2015, the year of Stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Friends don t let friends install 12×12 tile bud. Move on into the 2010 s with either a larger format or some sort of rectangle or planks. I am looking out for you…lol
> 
> - ShaneA


Lawl. I do like bigger tiles. They should look alright in a 10'x10' area. We'll see what we find at the tile store. My wife has pretty good taste.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, looks like a lot of work, it will probably take YOU atleast 3 evenings worth of work to finish it up.

Stef, make it happen.

Jake, I'm a fan of this guy for paint removal. But I only take off mine if it's in super bad condition or a lot of rust. Most of the time I just scrape anything flaking and then then do a scuff sand and paint over it.

Pez, cool furniture pics.

JMart, 6 1/2 hours with legos? I would love to swap lives for a coupla weeks.

Double F, welcome.

7', nice box and screw drivers.

Went sledding the other day both kids did great.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That acacia is gorgeous Red. I don t think you ll be refinishing it in 15 years, but by then you ll be rich and famous anyway, so you can hire someone if needed.
> 
> - summerfi


That's what I'm bankin on Bob- rich and famous;-)

Acacia is beautiful stuff….really hard too. I figure if it was good enough for Moses and the tabernacle….then it's good enough for my house…lawl.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> +1 to Grout is bunk. Hoping to find a less stain prone option. Does 1/16" look funny with 12×12 floor tiles?
> 
> The tile doesn t run under the cabs. Looks like cement board that is just nailed down as underlayment. The cabinets were well made in the 70s. No particle board on those puppies. I ve got a big plan to take out the sophits and make the cabinets in a U-shape…as they should be. I ll build them all.
> 
> As you know, it all just takes a little time and money. The best part about this project is that I outsourced a lot of the painting. Remember that reclaimed wood table I built a couple weeks ago…that was all in trade to a painter;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red - I agree with Shane on the larger format tiles. 16"x16", 18"x18", or plank tile. 24" might look funny in that size space. As far as the grout joint, use what is recommended by the manufacturer. Some tile will vary in dimension enough that a 1/16" joint will not work.

Had a good Christmas boys. Preparing for snowfall on new years eve.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great work 7' looks great. Nice score on the drivers, congrats.

Very cool pics Pez, thanks.

LOL @ Stef's checking the oil.

Thanks for the heads-up on the what the cool kids are tiling with nowadays.

It'll be fun to see your lighting fast progress Red.

Looks like you guys had fun Todd. Great photos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

From the Huntington

The main green:









Main house in the background:









The conservatory:









Two main art exhibit halls:









Mr. & Mrs. Huntington's Mausoleum:









Japanese gardens:

























(Evil spirits are only able to move forward in a straight line?.. as I understand it)









(Some bonsai) {BYo can do this}

















Chinese gardens:


----------



## chrisstef

That looks like one hell of a place Tony. I could kick it in those gardens for sure.


----------



## john2005

> 6 1/2 hours later, it s finished. Way too many stickers. Each one of those stickers on the side of the containers had to be put on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one will be going into work with me.
> 
> - jmartel


6 1/2 hrs to put on stickers?!! WTH dood, I thought you were like an engineer or something.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I agree with Shane on the larger format tiles. 16"x16", 18"x18", or plank tile. 24" might look funny in that size space.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Checking to the experts, of course, but I always thought tile size was largely based on the size of the space. As in, small areas don't get 18"x18" tiles, just as a 30'x18' room wouldn't look the greatest sporting 6" squares. Is that design guideline gone? Was it ever true?


----------



## Hammerthumb

You are right to a certain extent Smitty, but current design trends actually use larger format tiles in spaces the size of Reds kitchen. I do agree that there is a limit though. I myself have 18"x48" stone panels in my kitchen-dining area. Don't have a picture but I believe that area is around 400+ sqft. Got to say, it does look good.

In looking at Reds kitchen-dining area again, I think it would be ok for 24"x24". Imagine 4 of the existing tiles as one tile.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Pardon us Red while we re-design your kitchen for you.


----------



## chrisstef

John - sausage finger syndrome caused the delay in sticker application id be willing to bet.

So I just got a call from a woman who must have been the project manager on a job were working but neglected to identify herself as such. She states that's shes concerned about her project and then claims I had lied about the manpower I was sending. Way to start off a conversation. You awarded me a contract 3 days before xmas and we managed to get 5 guys there on xmas eve and another 2 there today, how high do you think im going to jump for a $4,200 contract? Is done by noon tomorrow ok by you? Sheesh. Man, woman, or otherwise (Tony); that aint no way to get things done.

"Your tone …. its all wrong … say it again and ill stab you in the face with a soldering iron".


----------



## Hammerthumb

Year end problems Stef. Having the same issues. Had guys working every day, multiple shifts, except Christmas day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Props for the Joe Dirt.



> Checking to the experts, of course, but I always thought tile size was largely based on the size of the space. As in, small areas don t get 18"x18" tiles, just as a 30×18 room wouldn t look the greatest sporting 6" squares. Is that design guideline gone? Was it ever true?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


 - So mosaic tiles are right out? Subway tiles… gtfo of here? Am I picking up what you are guys are laying down?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tony spends too much time in old places!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I hear ya Paul. I just get a real hair across my ass when im being called a liar during the first sentence of a phone call. This job is only as hard as youre willing to make it for yourself. I like my days to be easy.

I like subway tiles. Octagonal tile (little baby ones, mosaic?) floors too. But then again I was watching that rehab addict show the other night with the wife. That chic's pretty hot.


----------



## Hammerthumb

We just finished putting owner supplied tile in front of a bar that is supposed to open New Years Eve. Owner is 200sqft short. I told them that before we started (Christmas eve day). Now they cant find any more tile. Oh well, I told them to find a quantity we could install complete. Don't know what they will do now.


----------



## chrisstef

As a fellow subcontractor, that kind of stuff makes my insides smile Paul. "no, no, we'll buy the tile" HA!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ya - just got word they are airfreighting the additional material from Florida. Supposed to be here tomorrow. Wonder how much that cost!


----------



## ShaneA

Subway tile (think 3×6) is great for wall (backsplash) Mosaics are cool for accents, shower floors, and feature walls. Neither should be considered for a full floor. I think 12×24 would be ideal for Red. I just deal with it every day, and squares are just so…well…square. Vegas and Florida are markets where they are moving to the really big tile. Hence Pauls' 18×48s in his kitchen. They just keep getting bigger. However, that big of a tile is tough on a diy'er. Tough to get level and flat.

Once you dial in the look of the tile you want Red, shoot me a link. We may be able to do something LTL of a better quality and similar price even with freight.


----------



## ShaneA

Airfreighting tile is offensively expensive. Think thousands of dollars…and then add more typically. It weighs so damn much.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I should have included that the material in my kitchen-dining is stone panels 3/4" thick. As Shane said, not a DIYer item. 12"x24" would look good in a running bond pattern Red. Take Shane up on the offer.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Had a mosaic airfreighted from Italy several years ago. Can't remember the exact amount, but I think it was between 10 and 20k. Glad I wasn't on the hook for it!


----------



## woodcox

First day off work and now the douche begins. I've been at it for five hours and totally just moved ish around in to piles. I have a good idea where my bench is now. Small corner is allocated for non shop stuff and the rest is getting evicted. 
I've spent the last week doucheing and moving my former employer's shop and trying to keep my momentum going here too. I'll eventually work my way into the house but I know my priorities

Nice pics Tony, thanks.


----------



## theoldfart

Anybody notice Woodbgidges article in the new issue of Popular Woodworking? If carving interests you you should!
The chair he made is an LJ project


----------



## putty

I have to weigh in on the tile issue, go as big as possible…18" or so. A thin 1/8" grout line with grout the same color as the tile. It will all blend together. When shopping, get tile with a rectified edge ( machined square)


----------



## Buckethead

I'm thinking Red is actually two people, or even a tribe of clones a la boba fett. No one can do as much as he does.

I've always like the cutting boards, prolly cuz I like to cook. I've never given them much consideration though. After trying my hand at a very simple version, I've gained a newfound respect for these guys as craftsmen. Lots of right angles, and very tight tolerances. Then the sanding. And then the sanding some more, etc…

I wouldn't want to put in the labor I did the past two days for a hundred bucks. I'd starve.

Oh… I still haven't applied finishes.


----------



## Slyy

The tear down begins:

















Still gotta get after the base and table to see if it needs blasting. I imagine the head probably will at least since it's not exactly a normal shape.


----------



## Slyy

Interwebs accident


----------



## Buckethead

Looks like a big job. I'm finding that as much as a love refurbished/restored tools, I don't particularly excellent at it, or even enjoy it. Maybe that's why?


----------



## Slyy

Bucket this Dril Press is definitely the biggest thing I've taken on (regardless of what Stef may think). I'm always up for a good puzzle though and I always find amazing the I formation that can be gleaned from the internet.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm really glad there are guys who enjoy giving vintage tools new life. I'd love a fully restored unisaw, steampunk drill press, gigantic hunk of iron jointer and planer, and top it off with one of those super sized bandsaws with the exposed 30" wheels. I just don't have the patience to do all that work. I totally respect all the guys here who do.


----------



## lateralus819

I cant wait to restore my lathe. It's just a craftsman variety, but it's old and iron and i think it looks great. Just gotta get the time (after i build a stand for it!)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wonderful pic T.

Woodcox is a hoarder.

Thanks for all the input on the tile fellas. It is helpful. I looked at some today on my dinner break. We'll def be going with some 18×18 or 12×24.

Shane- I'll let you know. Thanks.

Tomorrow that old fatty grout shizzle is coming out. It's on like bing bong jack.


----------



## john2005

Bought this house 10ish years ago. Last night I parked the wife's car in the shop…er..garage. -7. Figured she would appreciate going to work in warmth. Pics to follow. Maybe. It's friggen cold out there!


----------



## ToddJB

We hit -11 last night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Woodcox, that's a lot of work in front of you.

Right on Jake, good luck man. Looking forward to seeing the results.

Get some Red!

Yikes John, -7 is ridiculous.

Demo hum-gargles, pro caliber.


----------



## chrisstef

I need to do that same thing and tear down my drill press Jake, how was it to take apart? It works right now but the bearings are screaming and a 1940's Rockwell deserves better.

Lol @ hum-gargle T.

You guys keep that cold out west, we don't want none of that out East.

Demo day Rojo? Hope you got that 3lbs beater warmed up.


----------



## ToddJB

For you boys that need bearings:

Accuratebearing.com
Toll Free 800-323-6548 or 630-543-2100
Fax Toll Free 800-323-3116 or 630-543-2116
E-mail: [email protected]

If you call ask for Lynne. She's great and will get you the best quality bearings for around the same price as you get the cheapest quality bearings on ebay. Have your bearing in your hand with the model number, or have a pair of calipers to measure. She's a busy lady and does awesome work - so respect her time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bankers have all the connections.


----------



## jmartel

Well if you go further west it gets better, stef. We only went down to the upper 20's this morning/last night. That's about as cold as it ever gets. Maybe down to 20.


----------



## chrisstef

Good info Todd.

Considering Hog's been MIA from the thread for a while I figure I can post this here. I owed him a return favor for a #12 he hooked me up with. First time trying out old English lettering. This time on some QS cherry. I think its time to but me some proper carving tools.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice, I like it.

You traced a template then dug in?


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn Stef. Looks nice.

Red, I put 12×24 tiles in my kitchen with 1/8" grout lines. Looks great. Space is about 10' wide and 20' long. Kinda hard to install though.

Inventory day at work. Fricken brutal. Rolls of paper stacked three or four high (10-15 feet tall), labels missing from about 10% of the rolls. Need to count and reconcile all rolls in house, which is probably around 2000 rolls total.

Thinking about making items to sell in an attempt to find my tool purchases. Cutting boards, small tables….things that are easy to batch out. Is this madness?


----------



## chrisstef

I actually printed out a mirror image on the computer and ironed it onto the wood. I think it was CL810 that gave me that tip not too long ago. Or Mark K. Stupid short term memory but a big thanks to whomever it was. The ironing worked out ok, it probably would have been best if I took it fresh off the printer though.

No madness at all Pez. I moved a couple of saws to fund the wire purchase in the shop. think as we grow in this hobby e ant new or better tools and that's the best way to get the fun money for such purchases.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes it is madness.

Oh okay, I remember CL810 laying that down. Cool. Ya done some nice work.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks for bringing me back to earth tony. I still need to finish the trim in my kitchen anyway.

I saw your little Lexus on the road in nyc. How's that thing working out?


----------



## jmartel

> Thinking about making items to sell in an attempt to find my tool purchases. Cutting boards, small tables….things that are easy to batch out. Is this madness?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Not at all. I think 90% of my shop is funded through that. I had to buy some of the stuff initially, but just about every other purchase was with money made from selling stuff.

Face grain cutting boards sell the quickest and are the easiest to make. You can do a long glue up of say 5-6' long of this, run it through a planer, cross cut boards out, sand it and oil them. They don't sell for very much ($40-50 about), but if you set it up like a production line, they are quite profitable.

The downside though is that they get pretty boring to make. I've switched to doing custom things now as it's more fun to build. End grain cutting boards with designs, jewelry boxes, etc. I have a table and a low entertainment center build for a coworker at some point later this year which should buy me an 8" jointer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Funny, Hog was busting my balls about it just the other day. I like it, 38 mpg is what I am getting out of it. It shutting down in traffic to convert to electric still makes me smile.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## Pezking7p

Funny you say face grain. I didn't think you could sell them for very much but I guess I was wrong. I had been thinking end grain but they are a lot harder for me to make.

I think someone else makes a car that just literally shuts off when you stop to save gas. No electric, but the car restarts when you take your foot iff the brake.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Question for ya Red: do you have a transition from the new tile to hardwood? Just asking to make sure that you forsee any elevation adjustments you might have to make at that point.


----------



## ToddJB

> - chrisstef


Interesting, I call him tic-tac, but I guess Rice works too.

Stop slacking, Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who'd a thunk Jcut was a cutting board tycoon. The power of Legos.

Hell yeah! Thanks for the pic BRK.


----------



## jmartel

> Funny you say face grain. I didn t think you could sell them for very much but I guess I was wrong. I had been thinking end grain but they are a lot harder for me to make.
> 
> I think someone else makes a car that just literally shuts off when you stop to save gas. No electric, but the car restarts when you take your foot iff the brake.
> 
> - Pezking7p


You do have to sell them less than an end grain (My end grain boards are usually closer to $100 including shipping), but you make a lot more money off of them because it's so much easier to make. You should be able to make 4 boards in about 3-4 hours including glue time using the method I mentioned. Size them that you can send it through your planer (12-13" wide). And if you have enough clamps that you can make another strip or two while the first one dries, you can knock out 10+ a day.

You will have to subtract the material cost and consumable costs, but you should be able to make at least $30/board ($40 sell price, $7 material in the board, $3 consumables).

And, for what it's worth, the people that sell at my local farmer's market sell them for $50-60 for small 10"x12" boards. So, don't think you will be overpriced selling at $40-50 for 12×17 or something along those lines.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Question for ya Red: do you have a transition from the new tile to hardwood? Just asking to make sure that you forsee any elevation adjustments you might have to make at that point.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Haven't addressed that yet Paul. I'm thinking the 3/4" wood should be close to the tile height with underlayment. If not I'll make a transition piece with the acacia.

Question for you guys. It appears the tile has 1/4" luan under the cement board. Thoroughly nailed etc. If I don't remove it, I'll have to ramp up 1/4" from the living to the dining. Not sure what to do. Removing that luan would be a major pain.


----------



## Mosquito

> I think someone else makes a car that just literally shuts off when you stop to save gas. No electric, but the car restarts when you take your foot iff the brake.
> 
> - Pezking7p


There's actually a decent number of cars that have that ability.


----------



## chrisstef

Are you taking the cement board up Red? If it were me, id go right over the luan. The hell with pulling all those staples or even worse, trying to get all the shards of luan off if its glued.


----------



## Hammerthumb

If it will fix the elevation issue, I would remove it Red. Hate to disagree with Demo, but better to face the pain now then be unhappy with it when complete.


----------



## Slyy

> - BigRedKnothead


BOOM Goes the Dynamite!
Get some Red!

Same Tony, anxious to get her done. Still thinking some Chevy Hugger Orange might be my color, maybe throw in some black for contrast? Certainly not original but I'll keep this thing till it or I die so if I like it that's all that counts.

Stef, tear down's been relatively easy. The hard part is just parts getting stuck together with dried caked on grease. The pinion was pretty difficult to take out cuz of that, some PB Blaster helped. This little bugger is a pain right now due to the same thing. I can't simply wedge it because it has a rubber washer attached to it and the caked grease is making it hard to remove. 








If I can get that bugger off I can get the quill mostly apart and clean it up well.
Gotta get some more heat to free up a few stubborn roll pins. FYI, hate roll pins.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> If it will fix the elevation issue, I would remove it Red. Hate to disagree with Demo, but better to face the pain now then be unhappy with it when complete.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


It doesn't appear to be glued. Thinking I just stick to motto: do it right the first time. I've already got a few blisters on my pansy railroader hands….but I'll get this shizzle up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There is no shame in gloves.


----------



## ShaneA

Red, is it too late to rent some sort of air hammer/chisel? Work smarter, not harder. I vote for removing everything down to the plywood subfloor…if possible. Also, once you select tile you will have a vague idea of how much height difference between the tile and wood. You could use 1/4" cement board, or even a 1/8" uncoupling membrane for underlayment depending on your height needs. Remember to thin set beneath the cement board, then screw down. I have made several transition strips over the years for just such cases. One of the DIY benefits of being a woodworker too.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Shane is right. Power tools for demo.

As far as transition strips, I try to stay away from them. Not allowed in projects I work on. When I did my house, I carefully planned finished flooring elevations. I have 3/4" solid hardwood flooring with 1/2" plywood underlayment. This terminates to 3/4" stone flooring, and carpet in the bedrooms. No transition strips.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Paul just told Shane to stop being a hack.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tony starting trouble!

When I did residential hardwood many years ago, we always used transitions. This is not allowed in commercial due to trip hazards. No knock on Shane, as that is most common in residential.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hehe!


----------



## ShaneA

I think you are right Tony…but the irony is Paul is right too. A world without transition strips is a beautiful thing. Unfortunately it will not always work out like that, especially in residential remodel settings.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well at least you guys are giving me some comic relief with all the good advice.

Shane, its interesting that there wasn't any thinset below this cement board, and it was just nailed….yet not one crack in the grout.

Tile is out on the dining room side. Leaving the kitchen for now. Onto the luan.

Found the reason for the luan. Kitchen side still has the original linoleum. Hello 1972.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ps, Stef….Stef, send in some reinforcements. This luan is nailed every 8".


----------



## Pezking7p

so how do you join hardwood to tile without a strip of some kind? Caulk? I have several transitions to make.


----------



## ToddJB

I'd just burn the linoleum out. Just wet your walls first. You'll be fine. You and boy drink a lot of soda first, if you need to extinguish the fire if it get out of control you want to have plenty of reserves stored up.


----------



## chrisstef

See … what did lazy ass stef tell ya …. leave the luan lol. You're uncovering all kinds of hidden gems now. Nails, brads, linoleum, asbestos ….. just kiddin I don't see any traces of A.


----------



## JayT

^ Sounds like the voice of experience, Todd. Is that how you did firefighting growing up?

I have no sympathy, Red. Looks like the mess of a floor I dealt with on kitchen remodel a couple years ago.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> so how do you join hardwood to tile without a strip of some kind? Caulk? I have several transitions to make.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I use Sikaflex, Pez. Color to match wood or tile. Usually in commercial applications we will use a Schluter strip - brass or stainless. Schluter is a transition of sorts, but it sits level with the adjoining finishes, not on top of them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to fire.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I d just burn the linoleum out. Just wet your walls first. You ll be fine. You and boy drink a lot of soda first, if you need to extinguish the fire if it get out of control you want to have plenty of reserves stored up.
> 
> - ToddJB


Just a note: although I do not recommend Todd's methods, I would like to add that his method would work better with beer.


----------



## Pezking7p

I used to use a lot of sika products. I thought sikaflex didn't dry but maybe I used something else. Sika putty is cool sheeit.

Schluter strip, didn't know the name. I was thinking that was considered a transition.

I love this place. Missed you guys.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Schluter is a transition, but as I said it does not sit on top of the opposing surfaces.

Red - one other thought: if you do try to install without a tee molding or other wood transition, make sure that you leave some expansion space in the floor for the first several rows. Being that it is winter time, the material will probably expand some next summer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

btw Tony, I was wearing gloves…..you baby-skinned bean counter.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HA! Am not.


----------



## Slyy

Just enjoying sitting back and watching the show fellas, really cute the thing Red and Tony got going.
Carry on.


> you baby-skinned bean counter.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Bet the soft touch comes in handy when you get your beans counted huh Red?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lawl.

Curse you luan and your stringy bastard existence.


----------



## ToddJB

> Just a note: although I do not recommend Todd s methods, I would like to add that his method would work better with beer.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Paul's just calling everyone a hack today!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I apologize for any un-intended insults. Must have had too many O'Doulls last night. Please forgive me. I'll shut up and go back to my corner.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I'm joking Paul. But Tony, that guy's a wanker.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Agreed.


----------



## chrisstef

Saturday morning girls, its goin down for the crown. Gonna liven the joint up baby! Fuggin pumped.


----------



## Slyy

The wife's out at a bachelorette party. Gonna suck a few more paint fumes in the shop with some tecate and lime.
Watching Seven on the NetFlix, saw this as Freeman and the boys are searching the suspects apartment, who knew Kevin Spacey's serial killer liked woodworking:


----------



## ToddJB

There is a thread on here somewhere where people point out woodworking in TV shoes and movies. Jesse has a scene in the last episode of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Slyy

Speaking of Seven I always thought this was freaking hilarious, 'ol Bill really knows how self-deprecating humor works!

Shatner and Seven


----------



## BigRedKnothead

By mid afternoon I was having my doubts…..but I gotter done boys. Gotter done.

On the one transition I was able to see, there was no sign of the luan or linolium…..but that's how remodels go. If it works out with my buddy, we'll be putting hardwood down tomorrow. Beer and burrito time.


----------



## chrisstef

Good work Red. I would have let that ish stay but youre a better man than i am. Beer, burritos and bending over all day …. no way im laying flooring with you. A fart has got an awfully long way to travel to get outta your giant ass. Its sure to pick up a lot of stink along the way. I bet your intestines are longer than a normal human.


----------



## ToddJB

Strong work, Red


----------



## Mosquito

Not woodworking related, but this was kind of cool… One of my case mods (the one I use as my main desktop) was featured on Maximum PC's website (not the magazine, as far as I can tell it was just the website) as a rig of the month in October: http://www.maximumpc.com/rig_month_visible_contrast_2014

In the January 2015 magazine (actual magazine) it made #1 on their list of "Top 7 User-Submitted Custom Rigs" (bottom right)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Gotta give a shout out though, I have young kids and a disabled wife….but they were a lot of help.

It's a family affair….









Little Red pulled so many nails his "back feels like Kevin Garnett's." Gotta love that kid.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Glad to see the kids in there Red…What's the use of paying all the money to raise 'em if you can't make 'em do things!


----------



## Slyy

Red good work beating the ish outa that flooring and props on gettin the fam to help out.

Mos saw that mod on your Tube channel, pretty cool, even cool getting the internet shoutout!

Mailman musta known the wife was gonna be out tonight, dropped off a good porno mag to keep me company in my temporary bachelorhood:









Also, still hate roll pins and spray painting in the cold!


----------



## CL810

Wow Mos that's fantastic!

Red, that'll be a great memory for your kids.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Mos!

Looking great, Red. Whatchya doing with all the demo?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys! The project was completed a little over 2 years ago now, so I'm a little surprised it's been getting attention recently.

Oh the fun that could be had with a Grizzly catalog and an unlimited budget…


----------



## jmartel

> Mailman musta known the wife was gonna be out tonight, dropped off a good porno mag to keep me company in my temporary bachelorhood:
> 
> - Slyy


I think I spent about an hour and a half in the Grizzly showroom last year when I went to buy my Bandsaw. I think I fiddled with every machine they had out.


----------



## Slyy

JMart, I woulda felt the same if I could go to a Grizzly Showroom: I'd fiddle and toch whatever they pulled out!


----------



## RPhillips

*Mos* that's awesome. I'm digging that Dota case too.

*Red* doing work!

*Sly* yeah, I'm not even going there…

Made this collage with this sweet mobile photo editor app from Autodesk, I definitely recommend giving it a try. It does pretty much everything I need, plus it's free.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Congrats Mos!
> 
> Looking great, Red. Whatchya doing with all the demo?
> 
> - ToddJB


Just haulin it all to the recycling center. Not sure how much "recycling" they do with the construction waste.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah Red! Too cool the young-uns got in on the act as well.

Great to see you getting some recognition for your stellar work Mos.

That is because the "bachelorette party" is at the mailman's house Jake. A similar type of distracting move as the set of car keys shown to a blonde chick.

Where the hell is Walden?


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is all the work they are getting out of me today:









Someone tell me a story…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Two Dave Mathews songs in a row on Pandora… that's how people end up getting cut.


----------



## ToddJB

What's the station?


----------



## jmartel

> Someone tell me a story…
> 
> - AnthonyReed


There once was a man from Nantucket…


----------



## AnthonyReed

The station is mine that I have been manipulating over the years: indy rock / reggae slant. Their algorithm allows room for them to outright mess with people too, it seems. I have had it play Miley Cyrus at me.

That's a limerick JRiddle, I have to burn more time than that. Thanks though.


----------



## chrisstef

Im good at stories ….

Recently comic con came to town. Ths is your typical anime fan's wet dream where you can show your geek card on full display with other like minded individuals. Well, this comic con was unlike any other to date. Todd knew he had to be there but with a wife and two kids he was going to have to play it coy. Todd managed to conspire with Jmart because all Jmart had to do to attend was to find a way to get out of a lego date he had with his wife. Jmart figured the best way to slink out of a lego date was to tell his wife he was going racing. So, in true sense of comic con, he got all dressed up and made his way out of the house to pick up todd.










Halfway to Todd's house Jmart got a text …. "Bro, don't come to the front door, just hang out on the bike and ill slide out the back and meet you on the corner. We'll fagpack from there." An hour later Jmart showed up, dropped Todfd a quick text and out the back door, down the street, Todd met Jmart at the corner.










All greased up the two boys embraced one another tightly for the remaining hour long drive to the convention center. There were whispers of sweet nothings while todd's grip on jmarts moobs became strong and firm. It must have been the talk of rusty trombones that got todd so fired up. He's an old iron type of guy as we all know, so im not that surprised. Once the two guys got to their final destination …. (this is where someone else can pick it up)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amazing.

The world is a better place with you in it Demo.


----------



## theoldfart

Jmart's a MAMIL? ( middle aged men in lycra)


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry had a little work to do, but to finish the story ….

Once the two guys got to their final destination jmart was frothing at the mouth to show todd his big secret. Jmart had stuffed their NEW costumes in the saddlebag of his bike. Jmart wasn't sure if todd would know who the character were so he prefaced the surprise with a picture in hopes it would jar his memory:










Todd immediately knew … ill be Ace, you be Gary, he said with a smile. We're gonna own this convention! And so they did. Here's Todd and Jmart in all their glory. The Ambiguously Gay Duo!


----------



## Slyy

Comin' atcha boys!


----------



## Hammerthumb

That was mildly entertaining. Please tell us another!


----------



## jmartel

At least make it accurate. I don't wear Lycra. I wear a leather suit.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, after 7 pens, two prototype marking knife handles, and a candle stick, the wife broke the belt on her brand new lathe. That sucks but it is under warranty. But still, it will take a few days to get one in, sooooo…..

Off to Motion Industries for a replacement. Turns out, they do not have an after market belt for this lathe. If they don't have one it can only mean there is not one available.

Call up Rockler in Atlanta and they say "we don't stock those so you will need to call the catalog number. Catalog place says they can't ship one till 17 March…. Three months for a belt, really????

Call the store in Atlanta back. The manager tracked one down for me in Texas and has it on the way.

Moral of the story…Rockler Atlanta is great….Rockler corporate…not so much.

Other moral of the story….keep a spare belt on hand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^There's a joke about leaving the kitchen in that but it'd be wrong.


----------



## theoldfart

Kelvin, seems like that belt broke way too soon. Any issues with tension/alignment by any chance? Doesn't seem like pens, marking handles and candle sticks should have bogged the lathe down that much. I've only done a carving mallet so this is a newbie observation.


----------



## ToddJB

What the hell kinda belt is it? Just take the broken one to ACE and match it up. $7 and 5 minutes and you're ready to rock.


----------



## ToddJB

And thanks, Stef. You know me so well. On my high school volleyball team they didn't call me "Ace in the Hole" for nothing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Time/money-centric, bankers are. Practical is an anomaly.


----------



## KelvinGrove

In looking at it, I am not sure it was on correctly from the factory. The belt lays like it was running on the pulleys inside out (with the grooves out rather than in the pulley). And yea, I think "way too soon" is an understatement.

Anyway, I still have the original box and packing and the receipt so I can take it back anytime between now and 11 Feb. One of the things I told the guy at Rockler was that if I could not get a belt before mid March I would be better off to bring it back and exchange it for a new one…and that if I had to do that I would just return it for a refund and take off for Woodcraft. The equivalent Rikon lathe would cost me an extra hundred bucks but might be a better lathe in the long run.

So, as of now, she is in the kitchen making clam chowder and firing up her other Christmas present…her beer making kit!


----------



## nonserviam




----------



## AnthonyReed

"Non serviam" is Latin for "I will not serve". The phrase is generally attributed to Lucifer, who is said to have spoken these words to express rejection to serve God in the heavenly kingdom.

Today "Non serviam" is also used or referred to as motto by a number of political, cultural, and religious groups to express their wish to rebel; it may be used to express a radical view against established common beliefs and organisational structures accepted as the status quo.
- WIKIPEDIA

A non conformist would have ketchup on his double.


----------



## chrisstef

Must be a wide tip on that mustard bottle. Definitely aint no Poupon. Maybe French's with the tip enlarged. That's my call. French's. Heavily bored out tip. Dogs look slightly underdone as well. Coulda used another 3-4 minutes on the grill. Gotta let that natural casing tear a bit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Spot on.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## Hammerthumb

I thought "Non serviam" was carved into one of legs of Stef's bench.

Cleats or staples Red? Looks like a Powernailer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yes!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Most assuredly Frenches and missing grilled onions. Just sayin'

Per the experts:


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Red. Should come out nicely.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, I love the tri level, 3 tone look.


----------



## Slyy

Hot damn buddy, get'ya some flooring brah!

My big XII hasn't shown up to well much this bowel season, at least getting to watch TCU smack on some 'Ol Miss.
Hoping my Pokes can at least look better on Friday than those poor sooners did the other night!


----------



## chrisstef

Bowel season is right jake. Ive had bad holiday ass for a month!

Good work red!


----------



## theoldfart

Red, I have one word…....ibuprofen! Nice looking floor though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hard for a guy as tall as Red to get down with that nailer. Good work Red! Nice looking floor.


----------



## Slyy

> Bowel season is right jake. Ive had bad holiday ass for a month!
> 
> - chrisstef


A little toilet Demo as well huh?
Damn iphone always thinks it knows better than me about my words….


----------



## Pezking7p

Floor looks great, Red. I did about 200 sqft of the click flooring in my BIL's new triplex over christmas. I gotta say that I would have preferred to do solid wood with a nailer. Too finicky to get all the clicks to clack on cut pieces.

Todd, I've got a couple very old pandora stations as well. I had a deathmetal station that tried to play depeche mode and 80's pop for a few weeks. THEN I had a disco/80's rap station that tried to play death metal for a few weeks. I know it sounds like I mixed those stations up, but I swear there were no strange "likes" or anything. Also, toots & maytals radio can rock my face off when I'm in the shop.

In the south, a hotdog is supposed to have chili on it.

Story: for those who remember my woes and agony over putting in for my boss's job a few months ago, my work has been thrown into turmoil since that time. That position still has not been filled, and the plant manager has been relocated to another plant overseas. His position has not yet been filled. In the mean time, I'm moving from engineer to a floor manager, which is kind of a side step to get me in to management. The moral of this story is that I will now get off work every day at 4:15 and be home before 5:00 (instead of getting off at 6:00-6:30), which is really, really good for evening shop play time.

Sitting down with the wife tonight to make a budget. She wants to buy a horse and I insist that this is an insanely large financial commitment (it would be our single largest monthly bill, even more than our mortgage). My current plan is to budget everything out on paper and propose that we take the money from other areas, such as eating out or travel. Suggestions?


----------



## JayT

Floor's looking good, Red.

Best of luck with the job title change, Pez. There is definitely something to be said for a job whose hours are more compatible with the rest of your lifestyle. I switched from retail store management to corporate eight years ago, mostly to be able to have a M-F, off by 5:30 most evening schedule instead of working almost every weekend and many evenings. I took a nearly 15% pay cut to do that and haven't regretted it for a minute. (There are other regrets about the current job/company, but that isn't one of them)

We had horses when I was a kid and rode nearly every day during the summers and weekends. Now I haven't been on one in many years. They are definitely a luxury, unless you own a ranch. At the time, we lived in the country, and already had the pasture acreage and a barn, so the additional expenses weren't very much. Having to board one at a stable can be ridiculously expensive. Sounds like you've got the right approach about looking at the budget and deciding where to spend the money. If spending on one non-essential (the horse), then that money should be taken from other non-essentials. Good luck on that discussion.


----------



## nonserviam

"two dogs one bun" was in reference to ANOTHER ambiguously gay duo 



 .

so far as condiments are concerned I would imagine a true non conformist would have whatever he or she pleased on their respective encased meat product.

so far as a brief internet search and a wikipedia copy/paste post based on an internet handle is an assessment of ones personality I would say I tend more towards the former although not entirely away from the latter Tony.

Image is a pilfered image from the webbertubes. I assume no responsibility for the cooking or undercooking of the dogs( i will say they were allegedly chicken dogs, a whole other abomination). Nor can I confirm or deny the nature of the "yellow sauce" or its potentially modified delivery system.


----------



## Pezking7p

Latter Tony makes me think of Ladder Tony, which reminds me of my favorite piercing. 5 bucks says Stef googles it first.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, does your wife currently ride/take lessons on a frequent basis? If not, just pay for her to ride once a week or a couple times as month. It's much cheaper. That's what we did with my wife back in CT when she wanted to ride.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## Hammerthumb

> "two dogs one bun" was in reference to ANOTHER ambiguously gay duo
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> so far as condiments are concerned I would imagine a true non conformist would have whatever he or she pleased on their respective encased meat product.
> 
> so far as a brief internet search and a wikipedia copy/paste post based on an internet handle is an assessment of ones personality I would say I tend more towards the former although not entirely away from the latter Tony.
> 
> Image is a pilfered image from the webbertubes. I assume no responsibility for the cooking or undercooking of the dogs( i will say they were allegedly chicken dogs, a whole other abomination). Nor can I confirm or deny the nature of the "yellow sauce" or its potentially modified delivery system.
> 
> - nonserviam


Didn't know Stef had a brother.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Movin right along, Red.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red: Yah Buddy!



> Pez, does your wife currently ride/take lessons on a frequent basis? If not, just pay for her to ride once a week or a couple times as month. It s much cheaper. That s what we did with my wife back in CT when she wanted to ride.
> 
> - jmartel


I wish. We live across the street from the barn where she rides. She rides some of the horses for free because she kind of helps out around the barn. She wants a horse that's all her own so she can train it up nice and keep it.


----------



## jmartel

Can she work out a deal for free/reduced boarding of the horse by working there? That could be a good deal. Then you really just need to worry about food.


----------



## 489tad

So happy now. Teenage NYE party has been canceled. I am no longer obligated to be a responsible adult. A few beers, a movie and out. Have a safe and great new year.

Red the floor is flying. Stef is ramping up. Mos, well done. I'm starting a couple projects tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.










Trans Siberian Orchestra last Saturday night. Place went crazy when they blended in Led Zeppelin Kashmir.
(sorry for the crappy picture)


----------



## Slyy

Not sure how many regularly use mobile to access LJ's but Apple has let ad's slip through again that automatically redirect the phone to the App Store. It's hella frustrating! Happened once and they fixed it but maybe a new phone with current software might remedy the problem, guess I'll find out in a week or so!

Shameless plug as well, first woodworking item I've made for another person now posted to projects, check out what I laughingly call woodworking!!
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/114409


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, my 4 has doing that ap thing for a few weeks now, p1s1ng me off.


----------



## chrisstef

I second that stupid app pop up. Drivin me friggin crazy the last couple weeks.

Pez - get a dog.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah now it's every freaking time I go to any tab in Safari that has LJ's open on it…....
First that happens: boom some stupid game app in the App Store! And LJ's is being much slower it seems too!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nonserviam reminds me of a surgeon pilot. Were my in depth assessment of your psyche far off mark, I apologize for any pain caused to your tender heart.

Right on Red, unstoppable.

Pez, my suggestion is to tell her to quiet down and get back in the kitchen.


----------



## ShaneA

Where is the surgeon pilot? Flying? Cutting?


----------



## Buckethead

Nonserviam comes in swinging a double dog. Serious business. An unrecognized blades of glory reference, no less.

Playing for keeps.

Well done!


----------



## chrisstef

Paul - youd probably not want to meet my brother. He makes me look normal. Seriously.

Nonserv loves the double dog. Solid post sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No idea where he is Shane. I think he flew before he cut.

Stef you are normal, what are you talking about?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

What a couple of days man. I am totally in my morris chair icing my back and sipping bourbon. We got the living room and hallway done. Woulda got more, but I was still tearing out carpet when we started. We both gotta work the next couple of days. That's alright. Railroader often go to work to get a break;-) We'll do the dining room this weekend.

We both love the floor. It's worth all the back breaking work. 

























Gotta read up on what I missed later. 
T- I've been giving D Mathews thumbs down for years on pandora….and he keeps haunting me.

Paul- ya, we used those jagged nail cleat thingys. Acacia was too hard for staples.


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, my son and DIL kept two horses from her childhood. She has been able to diagnose and treat most ailments as well as any vet could. One has now passed on due to just plain old age. They live on 14 acres so can grow their own food mostly. Had to build a barn, fences, etc, etc. Now the other one is unridable, unsellable. 
In short, don't forget to budget vet calls if that is something she can't handle. That alone can break the bank. If the horse kicks the bucket, you have a serious disposal fee. If the horse becomes unridable, you have a white elephant that will hack your budget to shreds. 
I admire your intent to plan well for this to keep mama happy, but know and allow for the unexpected. If it is going to be tight to do it, I would find another way as already suggested. Just a tiny heads up to things maybe not thought of. Big things.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Ill say it … Daves version of watchtower is pretty all right but i didnt overindulge in his music back when it was all the rage.

That looks great Red! Massive upgrade and just your style.

Just ate way too much chinese food. That msg's got my old lady droolin on herself.


----------



## Buckethead

Where is hog? He'd do us proud on that last stef remark.


----------



## chrisstef

Hes probavly pruning bonzai trees naked with byo listening to fleetwood mac .


----------



## nonserviam

It would be untruthful for me to say I'd never had more than a single dog at a sitting, I haven't however delved into the dark arts of dog doubling.

Tony- No heavens no no pain….my heart is all pitterpat that you picked me. I know you only tease the boys you like 

Red- Floor looks KILLER…fixin to start my master bedroom…

and since this is the state of the shop address…here's mine…finishing up a couple of "art" projects…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

nonserv, that is a righteous-looking shop environment. I could spend time there for sure.


----------



## Buckethead

Living the dream.

I bought a fancy sharpening jig some time ago, but I'm not into sharpening so much. Stopped using it and have been getting nearly as good results free handed as needed.

I'm not getting them properly sharpened, but sufficiently. I was stressed on the sharpness deal. I forgave imperfection, now I happily chisel and plane away. I hope over time I improve, and I try, but no more stress over what I want to do as fun. My two cents worth of encouragement to those who have a similar sharpening struggle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks friggin' awesome BRK!

Hog's got a raging case of the ghays. All brown dipped and swollen.

Haha @ Fleetwood.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Wife was looking at your floor Red…"If he can do it…so can you!" she says. How badly can that end?

Thanks a lot ol' buddy


----------



## Buckethead

Lolololololololol


----------



## nonserviam

man I hear yah Bucket…I was super stressed on "how sharp does this &$%^ need to be?'.. My response was to buy a worksharp and pretty much be done with most of my sharpening needs…it sharpens plenty well for my minimal skill level use of said tools…Maybe some day when I'm better at it I'll be better at it…

Thanks Smitty…It's a pretty good spot. I get almost as much done as I don't.


----------



## ShaneA

Major transformation Red. Real step up there.


----------



## Slyy

Rojo, great looking floors bud! I'd be super proud of 'em!



> Hes probavly pruning bonzai trees naked with byo listening to fleetwood mac .
> 
> - chrisstef


Stef woodnt be surprised if they've got some mean two part harmony going on with Rhiannon both got a great set of pipes so I hear.

Hope New Years Eve is going well for all you turd-burglars!


----------



## Pezking7p

Horse disaster sort of averted. We've talked it through. I think for me the biggest thing is getting her to realize the huge liability that the horse represents.

Red, awesome!

I actually went to a DMB concert in 1999. He played for about 45 minutes then said we were the worst crowd ever, said my town sucks, and left the stage. Never could get back on the bandwagon.

Happy New Years homies.


----------



## Airframer

> I actually went to a DMB concert in 1999. He played for about 45 minutes then said we were the worst crowd ever, said my town sucks, and left the stage. Never could get back on the bandwagon.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Well, maybe you should have been a better crowd I mean sheesh… do you think he was there to entertain YOU or something? People nowadays I tell ya!


----------



## ToddJB

Nonserve, that looks like some sweet illuninati wood burnings. Between that, the name, and the dog sacrifices I feel like you might have some stories to tell.

Rojo, that looks great. You're killing it. Have the kids broke anything by sliding in their socks yet?

Edit: I still get down with some DMB. Live a Luther College is an awesome album. Just two dudes and guitars. I had a similar experience Pez, but I never was into the full jam band side of things anyways.


----------



## jmartel

> I actually went to a DMB concert in 1999. He played for about 45 minutes then said we were the worst crowd ever, said my town sucks, and left the stage. Never could get back on the bandwagon.
> 
> - Pezking7p


He played at a benefit concert at Virginia Tech after the shootings along with some other artists. Everyone else played for about 45 min, and he took 3 1/2 damn hours on the stage. Wouldn't get off. Guy is so full of himself. I would have much rather listened to everyone else longer and force him to get off after an hour.


----------



## ToddJB

> ...he took 3 1/2 damn hours… Wouldn t get off. Guy is so full of himself. I would have much rather…forced him to get off after an hour.
> 
> - jmartel


I bet you would. I bet you would.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Rojo, that looks great. You re killing it. Have the kids broke anything by sliding in their socks yet?
> - ToddJB


As another dad would know. The girls have been dancing in socks all evening. Early to bed para Red.

Much love fellas.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, at the risk of admitting less the perfection, my New Year's celebrating is much like my wood working measurements. It is now 10:47 and that's close enough for me.

Happy New Year to you all. I am going to bed. And I'll see you all next year.

Tim


----------



## DanKrager

Happy New Year!

Y'all come back now!

DanK


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red - if you're past the hallway, the hard part is done. Hate hallways.

Little New Years Eve time with grandson, Little Hammerthumb:










Sorry about the pic. Daughter took it.


----------



## Buckethead

I spit on Dave Matthews' ancestors haircuts.

FTFY Hammerthumb…


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is some strong hate Bucket.

Very cool Paul.


----------



## CL810

Red, the floor looks very nice. Kids sliding around, priceless!

Hammerthumb, priceless as well!


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, little Hammer looks awesome . Best feeling ever, eh?

Stef, you've gone up two notches in my book, DM doing Watchtower, Live in Red Rocks. Great album.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yes, best feeling ever OF.

Can't sAy much for DM as a human, but he is a good guitarist.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Great looking baby Paul. Happy for you. And ya, hallways and closets are terrible to floor.

I feel about like I did when I roofed our house a few years back….just add a head cold.


----------



## theoldfart

"Can't sAy much for DM as a human,'" ? Am i missing something?


----------



## Airframer

> "Can't sAy much for DM as a human, " ? Am i missing something?
> 
> - theoldfart


They are just talking about you.. no need to worry yourself over it DM..


----------



## 489tad

Paul is happy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> "Can't sAy much for DM as a human, " ? Am i missing something?
> 
> - theoldfart


We were all ripping on the Dave Matthews band. I don't remember much of the DMB concert I went to. It was in my younger….rebellious days;-)


----------



## Buckethead

OMG HE WANTED TOO CRASH IN TWO ME THATS JUS WEIRD NOT COOL DAVE MATTHEWS


----------



## theoldfart

^ musta been under the table and scheming…..


----------



## Perrison

I dont feel bad now…thanks Smitty


----------



## RPhillips

Lots of hate for Dave Matthews here… would have thought the opposite honestly seeing as they regularly sell out all there shows. Not a fan boy, I own an album or two, but I enjoy his music and way those guys jam together live is something to be witnessed. I seen those guys play in a Frat-House basement at Virginia Tech one time while visiting a friend way back when and they we pretty awesome then. Maybe it's the musician in me that makes them more appealing.

....anyways, new LV LAJ Plane incoming… T-minus 24:00:00 hrs.


----------



## Tim457

Paul, that's a pretty good deal all around. You get to spend time with the grandson and mom and dad get time out on the town.

Red you were jamming on that floor, it looks fantastic too.

Question for you guys, I chopped some dados/mortices in the other side of this board for a simple step stool for my kids but it opened up this crack that goes about 8 of the 15 inches of the top and through one of the dados on the other side. I'm thinking I should split it all the way then glue and clamp it. Is that a dumb idea? It's a piece of a 2×10 I planed down.


----------



## Slyy

Happy New Year 2015 gents! I'm ready for my Back to the Future flying car now!


----------



## lateralus819

Tim. You could try a butterfly key inlay? If it was me i would start over personally.


----------



## jmartel

Another visit to Home Depot, another board of tiger maple. This one is one of the best that I've seen there. Even got them to knock 30% off because it had a small amount of tearout.










Also, nice views this morning with the clear weather


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmart's en fuego….


----------



## Buckethead

^^^ Truuuuu

Jmart working big orange. Get em, tiger.

I swore I wasn't going to waste a bunch of time cruising and commenting LJ, and I guess I did okay in 2014, but so far I've spent about 30 of my waking hours doing just that in 2015.

Must. Resist. Webbertubes.


----------



## jmartel

> ....anyways, new LV LAJ Plane incoming… T-minus 24:00:00 hrs.
> 
> - RPhillips


I've got a week left for my low angle smoother. I suppose I could have just drove up to Vancouver instead, though.


----------



## Airframer

I have been making coffee with this kid in my arms since he was a week old.. it looks like the conditioning is finally paying off! The wife insisted on getting a tiny coffee maker for him lol… and some decaf. He willingly drinks it black with a smile lol. I figure just a few months tell I can send him to the kitchen to make me a pot and I can continue to sit on my arse 










Next week.. Marlboro Reds right Tony?


----------



## racerglen

And Bailey's chaser…...


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tim,

If the crack goes all the way through try covering the crack with glue and then putting your shop vac on the bottom side to suck the glue into the gap…clamp and hope.


----------



## racerglen

-4 C, 25 or so F, in left front my Lilacs, to the right a wild Rose by the neighbours fence and gasping for help..his Mangolia sagging on his rooftop..


----------



## Tim457

Thanks guys. Yeah I would totally start over, but I've got a couple hours into chopping these dados and that's about all the time I'll get where I can make that much noise so I can't start over. I know that's slow, but these are 9 inch long stopped dados 7/8" deep and slanted 1 in 10 so the legs splay out. I'm bummed about the cracking because the first joint was a perfect press fit with very little wiggle. Didn't look perfect, but fit well. I'm hoping glue will work, wife wants the thing painted anyway. At least I get to use real joinery.


----------



## ToddJB

Pry it open with a screwdriver put in glue in and clamp it. If it slits the rest of the way then just glue the whole thing up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Pry it open with a screwdriver put in glue in and clamp it. If it slits the rest of the way then just glue the whole thing up.
> 
> - ToddJB


Sorry I missed your post Tim. I've done sorta like Todd is explaining: tap a chisel in the end lightly to spread a bit more. get glue in there with a thin putty knife…or whatever. Then clamp. Seemed to work.

Today I'm bummin a little because its evident that the buddy who helped me with the floor isn't as particular as I am. The floor drifts a bit down the hallway. Reminds those flaws woodworker notice that most don't. Course it bugs me, but I'll have to get over it.


----------



## Buckethead

Wow, Glen! Stay safe in that crazy weather!

I'm a little jealous actually, having been in FL for far too many winters.


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, that drift will go away when you're sober… LOL!
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Glen, wish Oklahoma got that kinda snow! We have to deal with the temps in the teens F often around here but rarely get the precip. Wish we could get the beauty with the pain as it were.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Pry it open with a screwdriver put in glue in and clamp it. If it slits the rest of the way then just glue the whole thing up.
> 
> - ToddJB


My grandaddy used to say, "if it jams--force it. If it breaks off--screw it, the damn thing wasn't working anyway."


----------



## KelvinGrove

Double post


----------



## jmartel

So, I put on my new Woodslicer resaw blade to replace my dulled old one and sliced off some 3/32" strips from the coat tree post. This blade is amazing. It cut super fast, made very little noise, and the finish it left only needed one pass in the planer to clean up. Cut way better than the Olson blade it replaced ever did.

Here's the best picture I could get of the marks straight off the saw. It was difficult to see because there was so little.










Also, since I never finished up my bench, it doesn't have a deadman. This is what I had to resort to to support the long end of it.


----------



## duckmilk

> Sitting down with the wife tonight to make a budget. She wants to buy a horse and I insist that this is an insanely large financial commitment (it would be our single largest monthly bill, even more than our mortgage). My current plan is to budget everything out on paper and propose that we take the money from other areas, such as eating out or travel. Suggestions?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Pez, looks like you and your wife have already settled on the horse purchase. For future reference (and there will probably be a similar conversation in the futrue) horses are expensive, but there are many variables in just how expensive. We (my wife) have 3 horses, a burro and a pony mule and board three more horses. I am a non-practicing (I quit for other pursuits that payed better) veterinarian.

Boarding a horse usually includes the cost of feeding and sometimes deworming, but then are the costs of biannual vaccinations (~ $100-125 each time), trimming feet or re-setting shoes every 6 weeks ($40 for trim, $75-80 for shoes), dental maintenance twice a year (~$50-70), brushes, buckets, harness, saddle ($$$) and things too numerous to think of.

Then there is insurance which is very important if she loves her horse. Insurance for mortality is usually based on the cost of the horse when you buy it. Then there is major medical, which is usually quite expensive. Horses will get sick and will have injuries, just like kids. (Put them in a padded stall and they will still find a way to cut themselves.) Veterinary bills are not cheap.

Dan, I am not trying to discourage, just give some perspective. She already loves horses, and she should have one in her life. There is a lot of time, commitment and money involved, but you should support her and together you will find a way for it to eventually happen.

Best wishes, Mike

Disclaimer: (Said very rapidly in your best infomercial voice) Prices are estimates and should not be taken as absolute as prices in your area may vary. Enjoyment of this sport is entirely the perception of the participant, the horse may not have the same perception. Animals and/or humans may be injured if proper procedures are not followed…and then, maybe anyway. Horses and their female riders can be highly unpredictable, caution and discretion are advised. As always, copious amounts of beer lessen the pain and, thus, improve the enjoyment.

Happy New Year all!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha AF! Stunning, you and baby AF are peas in a pod. So terrific.

Yikes, that sucks. I'm sorry BRK.


----------



## woodcox

Tim, I've used a vacuum from the underside to pull glue into a crack with good results.

What happened to candy cigarettes and big chew anyway?


----------



## widdle

Red Sometimes there is opportunity to cheat your base and shoe to help those out of parallel situations..With adding thin rips or removing material or drywall where needed.. opposite tapers i suppose..if it stain grade, a little tougher i guess..


----------



## duckmilk

> Today I m bummin a little because its evident that the buddy who helped me with the floor isn t as particular as I am. The floor drifts a bit down the hallway. Reminds those flaws woodworker notice that most don t. Course it bugs me, but I ll have to get over it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Just say the walls aren't straight. Blame it on the contractor.


----------



## PLK

My new, late addition to the state of the shop here. I walked out of my shop today thinking that a bomb blew up in it.










I had some time off from work to get some much needed shop improvements done! I got the 12" sliding miter dust shroud done but in the mean time I have neglected every other project in my shop and it's turned into a cluster of every unfinished project.

Off till the 5th, I'm hoping to see the floor by then and get re organized.

Took a job with a company that specializes in carpentry throughout an entire home build and since then my shop has become soo cluttered I can barely walk around in the tiny space.

Paul


----------



## 7Footer

Floor is tits Red.

Not a Dave fan, but he was funny as $hit in Just Go With It.

Happy New Years Fellas! 80's party last night up in Union, WA, good times.


----------



## jmartel

Red,

Do you think that friend of yours that helped install the flooring was the same one that helped one of the other guys on here install their fence last year? (Don't remember who that was)


----------



## Buckethead

Rut roh… Bringing up teh debacle…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red,
> 
> Do you think that friend of yours that helped install the flooring was the same one that helped one of the other guys on here install their fence last year? (Don t remember who that was)
> 
> - jmartel


Nah, it's nothin like that. Just one of those cases where I thought "hey this guy did this for ten years, surely he'll get it started straighter than I would." Not so much. More like one of those guys who say just bust it out and we'll slap some trim on it.

Like I say, vast majority of folks won't even notice, but a guy with OCD will notice it every time he walks down the hall. Well, something like that usually bugs me for awhile….til I just get over it.

Could be worse. I know folks who got half way into their install when they decided it looked terrible in their house, or they have a shoddy product. Not the case here. We love the floor.

I don't think I even told you guys I did end up ordering it online. I researched the sites pretty well (BBB etc.), made them send me samples and written assurances til I was comfortable. I saved about $1500 over lumber liquidators, and I believe I got a better product. So, that's the upside.

Where I got the floor. 
http://www.worldfloorsdirect.com/solid-acacia-birch-hardwood

Still have the dining room to do. Then it'll be on to tiling the kitchen.

Duck- trouble is, my house is really well built. Any shoddy work has been done by me or previous owners;-)


----------



## ToddJB

I have a really hard time accepting help on home projects because I'm picky about the way they come out. I've got some friends who are great for demo, though. I do have a couple of buddies who try hard, but just don't have the acumen for it, and another buddy who I trust completely but just is never available. So I end up doing most stuff by myself. We need to start a commune. I'll start building the bunks in my garage.

7', looks like you lit your fart in the second pic.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Like I say, vast majority of folks won t even notice, but a guy with OCD will notice it every time he walks down the hall. Well, something like that usually bugs me for awhile….til I just get over it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Here is one for your OCD. Just hang this in the hall and none of your OCD friends will even look at the floor.


----------



## Buckethead

That's a fantastic photo, Tim.

Quick question: finishing a cutting board with mineral oil. After the first coat, most say to repeat. Should I sand? Wash? Just wipe, then reapply?


----------



## duckmilk

I'm not sure, Bucket. Mineral oil should not raise any grain. Feel the surface after the first coat and, if it has changed, sand it again.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the flooring link, Red. I saved it for when we build a house in a couple of years.


----------



## Slyy

Ice-pocalypse 2015 here in OK to start the New Year, one thing we Okies do well is fuh-reak out at th slightest hint of bad weather even though with scary a$$ things like tornadoes we'd be a little with dealing with a tiny bit of ice….

I'm just glad I work till 7 and get to deal with all the cat wrecks! Thank goodness I have 7 days off after today!

7, looks like you were partying like 1989! Fun times!


----------



## Pezking7p

Having a friend help is usually a double edged sword. Always different standards and abilities involved.

Having a hard time getting back in the shop after the kitchen build. I need some motivation.

Happy New Years and happy Friday.


----------



## Pezking7p

> We need to start a commune. I ll start building the bunks in my garage.
> 
> - ToddJB


Whatever came out of this endeavor would be something for history books. 100% serious. The people here are too creative and talented for any other outcome.


----------



## RPhillips

7, your killing me with the RUN-DMC! lol Nice!


----------



## Pezking7p

Bucket, as stated, mineral oil shouldn't raise anything. But I have seen fibers show up after wiping with oil that weren't there prior. I think they lay down and so don't get cut by the sanding. Check for smoothness and sand as needed. Then do a second soaking with oil.


----------



## jmartel

> Nah, it s nothin like that. Just one of those cases where I thought "hey this guy did this for ten years, surely he ll get it started straighter than I would." Not so much. More like one of those guys who say just bust it out and we ll slap some trim on it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks for the advice guys. I've spent more time than I care to admit on this cutting board that's turning out decent looking enough, but subpar craftsmanship. I didn't know gluing a few sticks of wood together could be so challenging.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Having a friend help is usually a double edged sword. Always different standards and abilities involved.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Back in my fire truck riding days the guys used to get together to help out with each other's projects all the time. The team was known as "The Chain Saw Construction Company".


----------



## SASmith

Bucket, I raise the grain with water before final sanding. Then I add the mineral oil.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Thanks for the flooring link, Red. I saved it for when we build a house in a couple of years.
> 
> - duckmilk


The other one I looked at a lot was weshipfloors.com. I wouldn't hesitate to order from either site. The shipping is eaten up by sales tax savings. I just like the handscraped look on the worldfloors product better.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea 7. Rev approved.


----------



## 7Footer

Lolz, lit my fart .. .That's funny.

My buddy's wife was spot on Madonna, it was awesome.


----------



## widdle

It's like that…^ Stills Jams..









Any of you guys know what kind of material this might be ? Would like to put something similar on a few sanding blocks..


----------



## ksSlim

> Ice-pocalypse 2015 here in OK to start the New Year, one thing we Okies do well is fuh-reak out at th slightest hint of bad weather even though with scary a$$ things like tornadoes we d be a little with dealing with a tiny bit of ice….
> 
> I m just glad I work till 7 and get to deal with all the cat wrecks! Thank goodness I have 7 days off after today!
> 
> 7, looks like you were partying like 1989! Fun times!
> 
> Jake, don't forget to add 10 Jan 2015 to the calendar.
> SWTCA rust hunt in Yukon. That's down your way I believe.
> 
> - Slyy


----------



## Buckethead

> Bucket, I raise the grain with water before final sanding. Then I add the mineral oil.
> 
> - SASmith


I did do that. A couple times in fact.

I sat it on the counter and it rocked. It was due to some figured pieces I used in the center that were more difficult to plane. I had avoided those. I sharpened ye olde plane irons and gave it another, more successful flattening, and sanded again.

Red, those look like excellent flooring resources. Thanks for sharing. We're due, and once finances permit, we are go. (That's astronaut jargon, for those who don't know)


----------



## CL810

Can't help ya widdle.


----------



## woodcox

It took about twelve hours this week to get it 90% de-junked. Going to place a free ad for my hand me down tablesaw and router table. I also decided to sell my mortiser and maybe my mig welder that are just taking up space. I still need to work out lumber and hand tool organization. It sucks to only have power on that window wall. My next shop will be bigger and more accommodating. Definetly envious of you Stef,starting from scratch and taking your time to plan ahead for a killer shop build. Your wires are going to expedite it me thinks.


----------



## widdle

Cl810 no worries. Thanks


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good woodcox. Some serious progress made brother.

I too got nothin widdle. Where'd that chunk come from?


----------



## john2005

Any ides on water management for those of us that park in our shop during the winter? I know it's a petty thing but it eats at me like crooked flooring. Biggest problem is now she loves it and there will be no going back.


----------



## widdle

> Lookin good woodcox. Some serious progress made brother.
> 
> I too got nothin widdle. Where d that chunk come from?
> 
> - chrisstef


 That is a sanding pad and the material was already on there..Mabye it> some sort of vinyl ?

John…A cat litter curb,,I dont know..


----------



## Slyy

Woodie, shops looking sweet with all the clean up work! On my hiatus during the semester, one of the best. One ya getting back into mine was the chance to organize/clean things up. Doesn't stay that way for long but it's kinda fun work all the same!


----------



## Tim457

Woodcox, holy cow, there's a door there, nice work. And you're saying there's a window too? It's tough to decide what has to go once you've got too much stuff, but I'd have a hard time letting go of a welder. I guess as long as you know some people that can do it for you.

John, I take it parking in the shop is new for her? Are you talking about the water on the floor from snow melt and whatnot? Do you have a floor drain? If so a big floor squeegee might help but you'll want to make sure you don't send a lot of dirt down the drain. Maybe a pre filter of some kind.

And thanks for the tips guys. It looks like the split is going to keep going so it'll probably be a split and glue operation. Should get some time to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## ToddJB

John, I wish I had a good answer for you, but more importantly I wish the previous owners over the last few decades had an answer. The water runs right to the wall (no drain and terribly uneven). There are water marks on that wall that run 3 feet up the wall.

WC, making serious progress.


----------



## DanKrager

3 feet up is a SERIOUS water problem! My solution may not work. I deliberately chose to keep my new garage floor flat and bought a large industrial squeegee for the floor. It is sealed and the squeegee takes only seconds and then the floor is near dry. You might consider cutting some drainage grooves with a concrete saw, starting shallow and running deeper near the exit. 
My shop floor has a wash pit and 3/5 of the shop slopes to it. Slippery as an ice slope when wet…very dangerous!
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, that drywall needs ripped out and replaced, but not before I have time for a permanent fix.


----------



## 7Footer

John I had do both of what Dan suggested, cut drainage grooves and use the squeegee… My shop isn't in the garage though, that would be a tough one…. I had some pretty high watermarks in my basement bathroom from water filling up the window well and soaking through the window, it was because the root of a tree grew down the foundation and broke the connection of the downspout to the drain and water went straight into the window well and just filled up.. water came through for years until I finally figured out what was causing it and fixed it, but I was lucky because there wasn't any rott in the studs when I took all the paneling off..

Yo Red and Todd: a week or so didn't Red say that the PSI lathe chuck was getting returned and Todd said the nova G3 is good ? I've got a little xmas ga$h burning a hole in my nightstand… I was planning on grabbing the psi barracuda but if it's no buen… Any further input on them?

Nicely douched looking shop there, Dub-C…

I got nada Widdle… other than Go Ducks.


----------



## Slyy

Staying up late watching my Cowboys putting the heat on Washington. Also was gonna look up a picture of our newer mean looking Pistol Pete mascot. Incidentally figured out that google image search for "Pistol Pete" returns some questionable results that Tony's gonna have to explain to me cuz I don't understand!


----------



## john2005

Thanks for the tips boys. Gives me something to chew on.

Hey 7, I have the barracuda. It's ok, just a little small. I wish I had spent the money on a bigger one with more versatility. If all a guy does is small stuff, it's perfect, but if you want to turn a bowl or something, it can't be very big. Which takes away from the fun. I like the nova, but the Easy chuck has my attention for its fast plate changes. Not to hip on the price though…


----------



## widdle

Good win for the Cowboys…But gotta go with my boy 7…Go Ducks..


----------



## 7Footer

Good info John, thanks.. I've wondered about that. The urge for bigger bowls…

I couldn't believe that game Widdle… Saw this today: internet memes from jameis winston's fumblerooski, they're so funny… The lance stephenson one just kills me.


----------



## 489tad

John I agree with the sealed floor. Previous owners epoxied the floor and there is so much pitch in the floor I had to put a 3/4 piece of ply under the back side of my TS and bench to get them kinda level. The water rolls out!


----------



## 489tad

Buying a car sucks.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Buying a car sucks.
> 
> - 489tad


I second this sentiment. I hate the greasy salesmen and I hate feeling like I'm getting screwed no matter what.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Buying a car sucks.
> 
> - 489tad
> 
> I second this sentiment. I hate the greasy salesmen and I hate feeling like I m getting screwed no matter what.
> 
> - Pezking7p


The motion by Mr. 489 has been made, seconded by Pez that buying a car sucks.

All in favor signify by saying Aye!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Aye


----------



## theoldfart

Aye, Aye, Aye,Aye, Aye, Aye,Aye, Aye, Aye,Aye, Aye, Aye…..........


----------



## CL810

*AYE!*


----------



## theoldfart

SPECIAL DAY

In my shop doin' stufff !! Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## Slyy

Aye!


----------



## Tim457

Aye.

Here too OF.

7 I had water coming in my window well too only it wasn't from the downspout like the inspector thought. He missed that most if the back yard was sloped in towards the foundation. Ended up regrading 15 feet out and dropping 3-4 inches. Not as much as I would like but it fixed the problem. I also buried the downspouts with 100' of 4" drainage tube. Before regrading I used to have to get up in the middle of the night to bail or pump water out of the window well to keep it from draining into the basement. So John, you might want to look at the grade or things like French drains to move the water away if it's not just about water from your cars.


----------



## chrisstef

Aye.

Outside of 2 outlet covers the electrical is a wrap baby!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Ha 2 covers? Man you are a 90 percenter


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. If the depot carried what i needed id be 100%. Theres always somethin.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice man. Next step switching some machines to 220?


----------



## ToddJB

7', I have the Nova G3, but honestly don't have much time on it. Lathe tools are holding me back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Yo Red and Todd: a week or so didn t Red say that the PSI lathe chuck was getting returned and Todd said the nova G3 is good ? I ve got a little xmas ga$h burning a hole in my nightstand… I was planning on grabbing the psi barracuda but if it s no buen… Any further input on them?
> 
> - 7Footer


7….I did return the PSI. It's just ok. I can't say that I trusted enough for bigger pieces. The upside with the PSI is all the jaws it comes with. But, I soon found out I wouldn't used half of those jaws. I really felt like the PSI would only last a few years. I'm not into the disposable tool game. More expensive in the long run.

BUT! Dude I just got my new Axminster chuck I ordered with LV current free shipping promo. Made in England….and friggin quality. Puts the PSI to shame really….and I dare say is nicer than a Nova. It's like $160…but doesn't come with jaws. I just got one set of jaws for now. I'll pick more up as I go. 
LV still has free shipping til the 5th I'll snap some pics of it in a bit.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea im gonna flop my bs and jointer over todd. Ill grab some tool cord this week for it. Time to tune up the gear.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya, let's just say I did the "figurin" today. Dining room turned out great. We knocked that out by noon. 









I really didn't now how my buddy Mike would take my critique on the hallway when he came back. Mike took it pretty well. He took responsibility was was willing to tear that part up…or whatever to remedy. The problem is neither of us can predict how much we'd damage, if I'd need to purchase more than the extra two cases I have …and so on. As of now, we decided to live with it a couple weeks and see how we feel.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Buying a car sucks.
> 
> - 489tad


Last year when I was in the market, LJ Shamp recommended just shopping on the net and via email. Of course that's a lot easier shopping new- on used you'd want to drive it. Either way, I didn't think dealers would take me serious, but they have to. The net is half their sales now. I had the whole deal hammered out and only had to spend like 20 min there signing papers. I'll be doing that again.


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet deal , Stef.

Dang Red, I looked that thing up. Looks sweet and the machining looks impeccable. I hope its awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

Dining room looks stellar. Great job


----------



## 7Footer

^Man that floor is awesome. That's some Red quality right there, dead on lines.

The Axminster, nice! I was looking at it a couple weeks ago.. Did you get the sk80 or 100? It just looks like a quality piece. Gosh, I'm such a terrible decision maker, as much as I want a nice new chuck there are also a couple things I need, and I might need them a little more than a new lathe chuck, I need a good set of chisels and thinking about getting that Narex set and a new live center and tailstock instead..

Hellz yeah Stef, time to fire up some machines!


----------



## jmartel

> Last year when I was in the market, LJ Shamp recommended just shopping on the net and via email. Of course that s a lot easier shopping new- on used you d want to drive it. Either way, I didn t think dealers would take me serious, but they have to. The net is half their sales now. I had the whole deal hammered out and only had to spend like 20 min there signing papers. I ll be doing that again.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Plus, if you are looking at a car that is extremely popular in your area and the dealers don't haggle, you can use an online car buying service like Edmunds.com has and not have to worry about it. You'll get it cheaper that way.


----------



## Airframer

Today is a sad day… I broke my favorite coffee mug in the shop this morning *sniffle. All that is left of it after it put a new coat of coffee finish on my bench is this..










Enter the replacement mug!










And Stef.. is HD the ONLY place near you with outlet covers? I live in a tiny ass town on a tiny ass island and we have 2 hardware stores in town. Go get some covers and stop being such a 90%er


----------



## jmartel

Rock paper scissors lizard spock. Nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ^Man that floor is awesome. That s some Red quality right there, dead on lines.
> 
> The Axminster, nice! I was looking at it a couple weeks ago.. Did you get the sk80 or 100? It just looks like a quality piece. Gosh, I m such a terrible decision maker, as much as I want a nice new chuck there are also a couple things I need, and I might need them a little more than a new lathe chuck, I need a good set of chisels and thinking about getting that Narex set and a new live center and tailstock instead..
> 
> Hellz yeah Stef, time to fire up some machines!
> 
> - 7Footer


It does suck that the Axminster doesn't come with any jaws. But I'm tellin ya, its on another level than the PSI. 
I got the sk100. $10 more for more jaw options seemed worth it. 









Completely sealed on the backside.









As opposed to the Barracuda. 









Anyway, just helpin cause you asked.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill prob check lowes tomorrow but i found out the two i had didnt fit during the install. I needed to haul ass back to the house with the other parts that were critical for sparky to finish up on his end. Two measly covers wasnt gonna stop the show from finishing. If you wanna do a lil internet leg work for a brother i need a 4" cover box to fit a duplex receptacle and a single 220v receptacle. Like a dis:










Zip code 06716


----------



## lateralus819

Wow that chuck looks superb. Nice grab Red.

Once i get mine up and running, i gotta figure out where to get the piefce to allow me to use chucks.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lathing is so foreign to me. I would be lost. He'll I am lost just reading this. All I know is that chuck is perty.

Did some trim in the kitchen today. Got all the parts cut but need to nail them in place, caulk, and touch up paint. Too many little things to button up fron the kitchen.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, I'm doing some trim today too. Must be in the air.


----------



## jmartel

I taught the wife how to use the table saw today. She wants to learn how to make her own picture frames. I doubt it will go beyond that, but you never know.

She wanted to make a wall hanging today where you put a bunch of nails in an outline and tie string around all of them to make a picture.


----------



## woodcox

^maybe she needs it to solve a string of crimes? That's what I use them for.

Anybody see Woodwright's shop the musical? Roy had some trim in his shop.


----------



## 489tad

AF, too bad on the mug. I want to see AF Jr's mug. I know its bad @ss.

No luck on the car buying today. Salesman called me this morning trying to breath life in Fridays deal. I'm holding my ground. We are 700.00 US apart on a 10,000 US truck. Easier for them to come down than for me to come up. Its priced right, I'll probably cave in if its there next week. Rat [email protected]


----------



## RPhillips

I hate car buying too.. so a late AYE!

Good luck Dan, hope those bastards cave first…


----------



## chrisstef

Need Roy in my life again. If anyones hip on how to make that happen on directv hook it up.


----------



## Airframer

You can stream full episodes online. I am not sure if they are available anywhere else on demand.



> AF, too bad on the mug. I want to see AF Jr s mug. I know its bad @ss.
> 
> - 489tad


It is pretty bad ass really..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Need Roy in my life again. If anyones hip on how to make that happen on directv hook it up.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ya, any streaming device has a pbs channel. I watch him on my roku.

Widdle tienes juevos pequenos.


----------



## widdle

I knew my ears were burning…

is that what you were trying to tell me last nite , sorry ..i was selfish..But you in that cutoff tank top, with RED custom printed on the front and your little blue tape Y(cleverly added at the end) had me , even before the tractor ride..


----------



## 7Footer

Red, sweetness, even comes in a nice little box… Yeah that looks like the winner, gracias.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol widds.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I knew my ears were burning…
> 
> is that what you were trying to tell me last nite , sorry ..i was selfish..But you in that cutoff tank top, with RED custom printed on the front and your little blue tape Y(cleverly added at the end) had me , even before the tractor ride..
> 
> - widdle


Lawl. About spit out my coffee. I can't top that.

Gonna load up the kids on the tractor so we can go to church.


----------



## DanKrager

Aye to car buying. Here's a tip I learned from a friend who sold cars for awhile. Tried it on current vehicle and it sure works.

Wait until the last week of the month, December is best (they have high pressure quotas). Head to the lot with a hand full of tight specifications which tells the salesman you are educated and firm about what you want. He'll probably have more than one match, so pick quickly and offer cash at your top price indicating if he doesn't accept RIGHT NOW you're walking out. He'll do everything to stall including the proverbial stroll to have coffee in the manager's office. Get up to walk out and he'll intercept you before the door every time. He'll tell you sob story after sob story trying to "emote" your "feelings". "This is a business deal, not a feel good session". I was out the door and about half way across the lot when he comes storming out "you're serious, aren't you. OK, we have a deal at your price" (which was close to $3000 less than his best price). Drove the car off the lot feeling good!
DanK
Edit: to keep it woodworking related, I've hauled lumber AND plywood with this van…


----------



## duckmilk

Red, floor looks nice,wife even said so.

For you turners, this morning I saw this video and thought you may be interested. It is a guy in Japan making turned dolls. The first couple of minutes are him turning. Looks like he only uses one tool.

Not a turner myself yet, although I was given an old Goodell-Pratt that needs a couple of hard to find parts.

Edit: Forgot the link, doh!


----------



## Tim457

Good stuff Dan. Here's some tips I got from a family member in the car business about financing.
You can negotiate the interest rate and start by asking for their buy rate. They have to tell you the buy rate under regulation Z. Try to negotiate to the buy rate. Also check with private banks what rates they can offer. The dealer can usually do better.

When buying new, of course try to negotiate to the invoice price. Even at invoice price they still get paid hold back and make a profit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ That's some crazy freehand turning with no tool rest.

Also Duck, if you guys ever do get in the market for flooring with one of those sites, it helps to keep an eye on their sales or get on their email list. They ran 20% off around cyber Monday. Saved me a lot of cash.

I'd like to put in some baseboards today, but I'm not setting up the miter saw out back -5 wind chill.


----------



## widdle

^ soft..
What's up with this website..unusable from my phone..


----------



## jmartel

> ^ That s some crazy freehand turning with no tool rest.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I've never turned before (only used a metal lathe), but it looks like the japanese tools cut the opposite direction on the lathe, just like their saws and planes? Maybe that's why they don't need a tool rest. Since you're cutting on the part that is spinning away from you. I guess you aren't worried about it catching and slamming the tool/your hands into the base.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice video, duckmilk… Love the shot of his hands at the end.


----------



## 7Footer

Awesome vid Duckmilk… Taisuke has some uber steady hands, thats crazy. Interesting looking lathe tools too.

Bucket wants those hands on his body.


----------



## Buckethead

Those are the hands of experience. Don't judge.


----------



## Slyy

Widely I got the same thing going on at times. Almost given up using LJ's from the phone. Really limits the time I can spend here!


----------



## Slyy

No lathe yet but spending the day looking through Walter Sorrell's YouTube videos on him making his own lathe tools.
Never done any knife making (his daily trade) but my father was quite the collector and between him and my machinist father-in-law have always found the tool making aspect of metal work pretty fascinating. If you haven't watched any of the lathe tool videos he uses quite a few different metals and techniques for making the business ends. Interesting watch if you have the time. Here's a link to the first of the short series.


----------



## 489tad

Duck thanks for posting that video. Guy is awesome. Great turning aside, I dig how he installed the doll head, he's crazy good with a paint brush.


----------



## john2005

Ya gotta appreciate a good craftsman.

Little shot of the valley on my ride yesterday, taken from one of the foot bridges in the middle of town. Warming up a bit. Just enough to snow some more.


----------



## Airframer

In the shop today..










I also got some wood for a blanket chest for the wife..



















We will see how that works out..


----------



## racerglen

-8 C, 20ish F here now, hasn't stopped snowing since 1:30 this am, just out to dig the car free for work tomorrow and get rid of the windshield ice created from the morning groscery run and to make sure the doors weren't frozen..
Supposed to be a whole lot more overnight and thru Monday, guess the Mazda 6"sport wagon" will be using it's front air dam in the aye of em as a plough. Thing came with a ground effects kit, and boy racer 17" wheels, it's low.


----------



## summerfi

Gazing into my crystal ball, I see snow plowing in my immediate future.


----------



## Buckethead

Dang, AF. Looks like some tiger maple and ribboned Sapele. One heckuva chest your making.

Gentlemen, I won't tell you about our weather, other than to say it rained a little.


----------



## racerglen

Bob your crystal ball's probably more accurate than the weather casters, LOL


----------



## Buckethead

Also… I have bragged about some African mahogany I got some time ago, and decided to make a tool box from it. Problem was I couldn't get it planed because of interlocking grain. Planes easily, but too much tear out.

Also said I've been improving in the area of sharpening. After this wood has sat idle over a year, I've finally been able to get the irons sharp enough to thickness and joint it. Very stoked.









I've decided to attempt a gerstner type tool box that can house my planes, chisels, marking and measuring whatnots.

I prolly should not have announced it, but I'm feeling giddy.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah, especially since it's been snowing all day. LOL


----------



## ShaneA

Dang Eric, I see you went for the good stuff. Looks to be the start of a nice project.


----------



## Buckethead

Woodworking during snowy weather strikes me as idyllic. Do you guys have any romantic notions about it, or does snowy weather distract from shop time?


----------



## ShaneA

I usually work in my unheated garage. Cold temperatures and cast iron. Not too romantic. However, that isnt a deal breaker, but glue drying seems to take a tad bit longer.


----------



## summerfi

Generally speaking, snowy weather is a pain. Shoveling…plowing….shoveling…plowing. But I suppose some would see it as romantic being in a warm shop with snow falling outside while you're making lace-like ribbons with an antique hand plane on some classy exotic wood.


----------



## Tim457

AF that picture is awesome. Love the toddler gate that keeps the spud confined in the workshop.

Roads are a sheet of ice here, getting too cold tonight for salt I think. Should be fun.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bucket- always fun when your skills improve and you can do something that was difficult before. It'll be fun seeing your tool chest build. I can't get into the floor-standing tool chests, but I'd like to build this one:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/woodworking-plans/article/tool-chest-with-drawers.aspx


----------



## lateralus819

ooo i like that! I could use something like that to hold chisels and other random bits that seem to have no place…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Kev, FWW had a really nice article/plan for that box last year that I set aside.

Random trade secret I learned this week:








If you need to trim door casings or jams for flooring…..one of those multi-tools are the shizzle.


----------



## johnstoneb

Red
I've been looking at that same chest just downloaded the article yesterday.


----------



## jmartel

> Bucket- always fun when your skills improve and you can do something that was difficult before. It ll be fun seeing your tool chest build. I can t get into the floor-standing tool chests, but I d like to build this one:
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


For some unknown reason, I want to build something like that to take with me to the racetrack for the bike. I've got a cheapo plastic toolbox, and it makes no sense to have a nice toolbox there, but that probably won't stop me.


----------



## Buckethead

If you do, Jmart, be prepared to answer some questions. Guys who tinker love this type of thing. Mechanics and tinkerers love those snap on tool chests, but when they see a hardwood beauty, they'll come running. Walnut, I'm thinking, for a track chest.


----------



## Slyy

You boys and your pretty chests!

I've had. Fun time looking through the Toolchest thread, some awesome work over there. I'd have to say that benchtop one you mentioned Red looks mighty appealing for a future project.

It's cold in the shop despite the heater so the wife and are are re-binge watching season 2 of House of Cards on the 'ol Netflix, dang is that a great show. Kevin Spacey is one scary evil SOB.


----------



## jmartel

> If you do, Jmart, be prepared to answer some questions. Guys who tinker love this type of thing. Mechanics and tinkerers love those snap on tool chests, but when they see a hardwood beauty, they ll come running. Walnut, I m thinking, for a track chest.
> 
> - Buckethead


Oh, if I do it it will be Walnut with some sort of marquetry stuff on it, most likely.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red my big orange vibrator saved my butt a ton of times during the kitchen remodel. Would definitely purchase again.

I find big tool chests a little silly since they aren't practical for in-shop use. But I have a hankering to build a wall chest or smaller rolling chest for hand tools.

Unproductive day. Too much tv. I think tv is the devil but I love watching it.


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket, is something like what Red posted what you were thinking? When I think gerster I think little drawers.

Jake, I just plowed through both seasons of House of Cards. Had never seen it, but man, good stuff.

Wife has a cold and baby has croup. Grrrr… Taking the day off tomorrow to be the nurse.


----------



## ToddJB

I have the 12v Ridgid vibrator I've been underwhelmed. Should have gone for the corded option, but it came in a pack.


----------



## Slyy

Todd I'm sure the wife'll appreciate the work you put in the uniform just to take care of her tomorrow 









Pez, I've got to say that a do drool over all those awesome toolchests. One day I'll have da skillz for the task but I'm really good at dreaming till then. Practicality can be put set aside a bit for some dang good looks.


----------



## Buckethead

Todd, I had in mind a larger machinist's chest with a drawer large enough to house a #7 jointer and friends. I like the cover that keeps the drawers closed, and I want to make one that can serve as a place to set tools while working.

A layout about like this, with slightly larger drawers. Especially the bottom drawer, where the planes will reside. Maybe dovetail joinery on the carcass.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I have the 12v Ridgid vibrator I ve been underwhelmed. Should have gone for the corded option, but it came in a pack.
> 
> - ToddJB


Not sure what brand my buddy had, but it was corded…..and it worked great. I'll be getting one of those when I start on the stairwells.


----------



## Slyy

Base cleaned primed and painted. Some metallic black enamel/ceramic stuff. Semi close to the "original" dark blue/gray but with some coolness added I suppose. Everything is apart and clean except the head casting and the motor mount still attached to it, have some roll pins soaking in some lubricant so hopefully I can still get them out (still being stubborn).








Gonna be nice having a drill press.

What's everyone using for forstner style bits these days?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red
> I ve been looking at that same chest just downloaded the article yesterday.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Cool! Keep us updated if you build it.


----------



## JayT

> Not sure what brand my buddy had, but it was corded…..and it worked great. I ll be getting one of those when I start on the stairwells.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I've got a Fein Multimaster and it has been a great addition and lifesaver for remodeling. It also came with a detail sanding attachment that gets occasional use in the shop.

The Fein still consistently wins multi-tool comparisons in the magazines and blogs. If you want the Cadillac, that is the way to go-especially the newest one with reduced vibration. After that, the Bosch and Rockwell are very good choices and the DeWalt and PorterCable units are pretty decent, as well, but almost any oscillating tool is better than none. Avoid the Dremel-it is seriously under-powered for the price.

The only cordless one that seems to have enough power and run-time to do more than cut some box openings in drywall is the Fein unit and it is $400. Corded is definitely the way to go.


----------



## 7Footer

I could go for some snow right about now…. I'd probably get sick of it pretty quick if I got as much as you guys do though.

It amazes me that contractors made it through life until those multi-tools were invented, they are one of the best friggin inventions in a long long time. I've got the Rockwell Sonicrafter, it's awesome, Rockwell has been real good to me too, the round blade that came with mine was cracked, so I called them and they didn't ask any questions, and sent me a pack of 3 brand new ones, then after about 2 years of use I stripped out the bolt that tightens the blade, they sent me a new one, for free also, mine has a set of scissor like things that are pretty rad too… The HF one isn't bad for the money either, as long as it's the variable speed one, it's far better than the cheaper non variable. Corded for sure, the Fein is killer though.

Poop on Monday, I swear I'm inheriting my mother's insomnia, I only slept about 3 hours last night, still managed to get up and get to the gym though, gonna be struggling later.


----------



## Pezking7p

I've got the fein, nothing can stop it. Used my brother in laws Dremel over the holidays, and I can attest that I t's a piece of junk.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got the dremel. Its a dog.

Wifey did a bit of work on the fireplace over the weekend with some thinned paint. It will get a new mantel almost all the way across at the level of those upper 2 blower openings and the surrounding trim will get fresh white paint. We also plan on replacing the brass cover. Eventually id like to put a new gas insert in there.


----------



## ToddJB

That freshened it right up, Demo. And a spiral staircase? Awesome.

Jake, base looks good. Pumped to see how she turns out.


----------



## jmartel

First Monday of the new year…


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Poop on Monday, I swear I m inheriting my mother s insomnia, I only slept about 3 hours last night, still managed to get up and get to the gym though, gonna be struggling later.
> - 7Footer


Come on 7, it wouldn't be any fun if the day just fell over with its legs in the air would it? But yeah, f**k Monday.

Shiny Demo.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Now that I look into it, my buddy had the HF multi tool. It worked like a champ. Those buggers are all new to me….guess I'm late to the game.

Stef- surprised you want a gas fireplace. Lotta folks have put the newer woodburners around here. The new ones are very efficient- blower runs off a thermostat and stuff. Free heat. It's easy to get firewood around here though.

Made my own bullnose for the steps. Woodworkers don't need to pay for the stinkin overpriced trim pieces;-)









I was have having a tough time installing it when I heard my 4 yr old tell my wife, "man, daddy's really struggling today." Lawl. Ended up just chopping the stair stringer. It's getting replaced anyway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heckled by the wee one is fantastic.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work on the bullnose Red, even if you were strugglng.

We had a wood stove in our fist house and while it provided some free heat the whole firewood thing was a pain in the ass. Either buy it pre-split or process it yourself. Stack it, cover it, season it. Unbury it from the snow, haul it into the house, clean up the crap left behind. Ive gotten to the point that id rather just flip the switch for a little ambiance rather than work for it


----------



## 7Footer

Might not be as much fun, but it sure would feel good.

Hells yeah Stef, wifey puttin' in work, good stuff, looks nice too.

Nice B-nose Red.

Agreed Stef, I love wood heat, but I don't have any kids that I can make do chores. Flippin a switch sounds nice.


----------



## DaddyZ

Red ^ Floor looks great, if you would have 45 all the boards you wouldn't notice a thing in the hallway.


----------



## woodcox

Solid work men! 
Speaking of which, someone go see if Augie is still upright!









Put a little time into this last night. I believe it's handles were originally painted black, still had some traces of it. Some serious "butta" build up on them. Weird; I could kinda smell sweat while sanding the gunk down. I need to read up on sharpening it before I give it a go.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work on bring the drawknife back WC. A Fulton? Smelling another man sweat must be an acquired talent, im glad you've put in the the time on that.

Yea, where the eff is August? Maybe the dog's old lady smothered him with one of her utters for steppin in on their turf.

Tony is constantly hassled about his wee one too Red, don't be discouraged.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well done Woodcox.

Does hassled mean complimented Stef? If so, then yes true.


----------



## john2005

Red, are you serious about the whole plywood stair riser? Looks horrible!


----------



## Slyy

WC nice looking drawknife there! I've put mine to some use and got it fairly sharp but gotta take the time to figure out how to get it better.

Red those stairs are coming out fine! Kids giving ya a hard time, I say just return the favor 

Free Augie 2015. I'm making posters and Tees. Gotta call the news too, get them on our side!


----------



## Mosquito

> Free Augie 2015. I m making posters and Tees. Gotta call the news too, get them on our side!
> 
> - Slyy


lol I'm on board!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man Stef, too lazy to haul in some firewood. Your getting softer than I thought. DanK is like 92 and he can chop firewood with his left hand while scroll sawing with his right…..bless his heart.


----------



## ToddJB

Heard's thinning. First Scotty, then Hog, now Auggie and Walden are MI A.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, are you serious about the whole plywood stair riser? Looks horrible!
> 
> - john2005


I see what your doin there. Tryin to fire up my OCD. I do need to come up with a plan for the staircase. I'm going to recarpet the treads and risers….so that's settled. The problem is the ugly fir stringers. Just beat up ugly brown stain:









As I feared, they are a closed stringer. The treads are dadoed in. I'm thinkin the best way is to just skin them with 1/4" QSWO ply so they'll match the railing. Course I'll have to put a solid trim on the top edge to hide the ply edge. Open to suggestions.


----------



## ShaneA

Must be working on a gay pride float…together….allegedly?

Edit: Not that there is anything wrong with that…Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There is nothing alleged about Hog's man lust… it's fact. Hog loves the meat.

Thanks for not being biased Shane. I see no shame in Hog loving the rainbow either.


----------



## CL810

August is fine, he's been out of town.


----------



## chrisstef

> Man Stef, too lazy to haul in some firewood. Your getting softer than I thought. DanK is like 92 and he can chop firewood with his left hand while scroll sawing with his right…..bless his heart.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Damn straight, but im not getting soft, im streamlining. That and ive figured out that you would need something around 5 cords of wood to heat a typical house during a New England winter. 4' high, 4' wide, 40' long. That's a s-ton of wood to be moving around. I got other stuff to be doin like not building a work bench.


----------



## Slyy

Just in case Andy.

Red, you do the work on the bannister/rails etc? Can't remember if you've mentioned that before.
Plus you're learning me on all sorts of stair lingo, didn't know what a stringer was.


----------



## Buckethead

Red… This calls for a new staircase. Just rip em out and start over with the same wood for treads that your flooring is. There's really no other option if you wanna do it right.


----------



## chrisstef

Or if you wanna do like I did in my unguided youth …. rip out all the treads, install new treads that are too thick and too narrow, finish with pledge. Proceed to go ass over tea kettle the next morning taking out a giant flap of flesh from your hand. Spit, swear and head to work.


----------



## Buckethead

You could go with Stef's method, Red, but I'd advise against it. Especially the skin flap part. Fun, but little utility.

Stair cases are a gratifying project. You'd get er did in four hours.


----------



## bhog

Been almost a month.

Stef is a Eunuch. Fire up your table saw.


----------



## woodcox

I'm over my youth. Misguided, not so much. I carpeted my treads, painted the risers with white latex. I'm a pro at cleaning the shoe marks of them now.

Sold my mortiser today to a guy starting a beehive making business. As he was leaving he asked if I had any thing else for sale. I said I have a free tablesaw and router table and a couple other cheap tools if he would just help me get em outa my way. He gave me another sixty bucks! I must have looked like I needed some pity cash. He is the proud owner of a cough, harbor freight, cough, electric, cough hand planer A pre-LJ tool purchase you can forget I ever owned. Whew, well I feel better getting that off my chest and out of my possession. I often wondered if I would ever admit that out loud here. Soo anyway…there's that.

Free Augie!


----------



## SASmith

A hog sighting.
I hope all is well, bud.


----------



## bhog

Scott , all is good.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Hog, good to hear from ya!


----------



## racerglen

About 24 hours ago..









about 10 minutes ago..









Hasn't stopped for over 38 hours, weather types say still not done, ice pellets on the way, temp's been steady all day a couple of degrees below freezing, hi centered at 2 this am heading to work from my own driveway.. wife n' a neighbout I'd never met (also stuck but in the middle of the road..) dug me out


----------



## jmartel

Maybe Walden finally got eaten by the mountain lion that lives on his roof.


----------



## Slyy

> Maybe Walden finally got eaten by the mountain lion that lives on his roof.
> 
> - jmartel


LAWL!!!!

On another note, Santa finally showed up!









Veritas jig is freaking shweet!
Chisles are gonna take some work. As several reviews have stated, the backs aren't finish ground by any means. They do appear to be slightly hollow ground but it's still taking a bunch of work to get it flat at the end and to true up the sides to parallel. Gonna be fun trying that Mk II out on my bench planes!

Edit: somehow skipped your post Hog, welcome back bud!


----------



## Airframer

> Maybe Walden finally got eaten by the mountain lion that lives on his roof.
> 
> - jmartel


Or maybe Auggie tried to repo Waldens cabin.. might not have gone well…


----------



## summerfi

Glen - looks like it's time to shovel the roof.

Been raining lightly here all day, and we now have 12" of mush. Got the driveway plowed though.


----------



## duckmilk

> Solid work men!
> Speaking of which, someone go see if Augie is still upright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a little time into this last night. I believe it s handles were originally painted black, still had some traces of it. Some serious "butta" build up on them. Weird; I could kinda smell sweat while sanding the gunk down. I need to read up on sharpening it before I give it a go.
> 
> - woodcox


WC, somewhere on the webz is a video by Brian Boggs about sharpening, and using, drawknives, don't remember where I saw it, but very informative.



> Man Stef, too lazy to haul in some firewood. Your getting softer than I thought. DanK is like 92 and he can chop firewood with his left hand while scroll sawing with his right…..bless his heart.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> Damn straight, but im not getting soft, im streamlining. That and ive figured out that you would need something around 5 cords of wood to heat a typical house during a New England winter. 4 high, 4 wide, 40 long. That s a s-ton of wood to be moving around. I got other stuff to be doin like not building a work bench.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## Buckethead

12" of mush doesn't sound very idyllic.


----------



## duckmilk

WC, here it is.






Also,

http://www.brianboggschairmakers.com/boggs-side-chair-build-hand-shaping-part-one-tools/


----------



## woodcox

Thanks mike. I spent most of the morning reading that very blog. I would love to try one of his chairs someday. Great blog by the way, very good read so far. 
Ed. Finally the excuse I need to start a shave horse, so I can hold the stone to sharpen my knife


----------



## Slyy

Duck thanks for that link. I know when I worked on my drawknife I just kinda did it by hand with no real idea what I was doing. Pretty helpful stuff.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice vids, Mike. I really enjoyed them. I've got a draw knife that needs attention. I haven't done anything with it yet, sand a bit of instruction is most welcome.


----------



## DanKrager

LAWL, BRK. I almost posted a picture of me doing just that a while back but I realized the discouraging impact it might have on beginner woodworkers. Or any woodworker for that matter. I can't imagine any of them actually believing what the picture shows; that I was carving a hedge bowl with my left foot at the same time, too!

I know, pictures or it didn't happen. Believe what you want…
DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, I've sharpened my drawknife a few times with less than stellar results. Then, I stumbled on that vid. Head slap.


----------



## Slyy

> Yeah, I ve sharpened my drawknife a few times with less than stellar results. Then, I stumbled on that vid. Head slap.
> 
> - duckmilk


My previous attempts at the same, I was probably lucky I didn't eviscerate myself or something. Right now mines just been an ornament but it's with that vid I might actually be able to sharpen it and put it to use.
I've got one with a radiused blade and now want to find a straight blade. Figure the straight one oughta be a bit easier to sharpen anyhow.

My arms are getting a workout banging out these chisels. Figured I'd just start bang out hard and went for the 1" first. A couple in and I may just have to call it a night and work at 'em tomorrow.


----------



## john2005

> Red, are you serious about the whole plywood stair riser? Looks horrible!
> 
> - john2005
> 
> I see what your doin there. Tryin to fire up my OCD. I do need to come up with a plan for the staircase. I m going to recarpet the treads and risers….so that s settled. The problem is the ugly fir stringers. Just beat up ugly brown stain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I feared, they are a closed stringer. The treads are dadoed in. I m thinkin the best way is to just skin them with 1/4" QSWO ply so they ll match the railing. Course I ll have to put a solid trim on the top edge to hide the ply edge. Open to suggestions.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I was thinking acacia treads with tile risers. But hey it's your floor. You can make it as ugly as ya like… -

Free Auggie!

Rain AND snow is no bueno


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, we kicked around putting replacing the treads with hardwood, but neither of us is crazy about wood stairs. They're slippery and not fun if you fall(my wife is clumsy). Also thought about painting the stringers, but that would show every scuff as woodcox noted.

Bucket- I am a gungho bugger, but I just can't justify tearing out these stairs. They're very well built. I skinned stair stringers back when I was in college….and I hardly knew what I was doing. Turned out alright. Probably do it like this again. 




Sly- Ya, I custom made that railing about 3 years ago.


----------



## August

Hi all 
How rude of me!
I want to say belated merry Christmas and a happy new year to all
And that's including BRK
Anyway been busy and out of town
And making some speacial grinder to sharpen plane blades !
Going to be ready very soon
Anyway
How are you all?


----------



## ToddJB

Viva La Auggie! Welcome back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright, I was just getting ready to serenade Auggie out of his cave.

We don't even talk anymore….
We don't even know what we ar-gue about….
Don't even say I heart you no more
Cause sayin' how we feel is no longer allowed
Some broskis work things out
And some just don't know how to change

Let's don't wait till the titebond runs dry
We might watch our whole lives pass us by
Let's don't wait till the titebond runs dry
We'll make the biggest mistake of our lives
Don't do it Auggie….do do dooo doooo…."


----------



## Buckethead

LOLOL!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> ^Ya, we kicked around putting replacing the treads with hardwood, but neither of us is crazy about wood stairs. They re slippery and not fun if you fall(my wife is clumsy).
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Her being "accident prone" e'splains all them knots on your head. Every time she "falls down" she accidentally wacks the crap out of you trying to catch herself????


----------



## Pezking7p

Wouldn't it just be easiest to sharpen the bevel once, and then going forward leave the bevel untouched and sharpen only the back? The area of the back isn't much greater than the bevel, and certainly easier to sharpen. Just my thoughts after never having touched a drawknife.

Slow Tuesday.


----------



## ToddJB

> State of the shop year end review
> 
> 2013: Puke was everywhere. No vision. No direction. In the throws of finishing a basement so endless things in shop that should not be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014: Puke still everywhere. But now I have benches, direction and vision. Basement is mostly done and only one area of the garage has left over basement materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m not one for resolution, maybe because I have low resolve, but I do have some goals for 2014.
> 
> Organize - this is the year for storage. I have big plans for the French and their cleats. As well as figuring out optImal work flows.
> 
> Fix - I am a huge old tool guy. But I am a huge bottom feeder too. This typically equates to most of my machines needing work. I would like to get all the current machines in my shop functioning, and maybe even one or two fully restored.
> 
> Produce - woodworking has taken a back seat to construction over the last few years. I would like a role reversal, and with the vast majority of the basement done I believe it can happen.
> 
> Here's to you and yours. Happy New Year!
> 
> - ToddJB


State of the Shop Year End Review:

I wanted to organize. A lot got organized. I wanted cleats. I got cleats. I wanted a work flow. I got a work flow. The shop's stationary machines are, for the most part, where they will stay.

Though things are appearing much more orderly, there is still a ton to be done. The restoration queue is not getting smaller. I have a Unisaw that needs to be totally restored. A jointer that also needs a ground up rebuild. A bandsaw that needs some electrical work. A scroll saw and planner that haven't been diagnosed yet, and a couple of machines need bearings. And that's not mentioning the metalworking tools. Woof.

Over the last year I've developed an unintentional "feel" for the shop. It started with a ton of free pallets and old fence pickets when I made my plane till. I carried that design over to my saw till.










Now I plan on outfitting most of the wall fixtures in a similar fashion. I will be adding a cordless power tool till, a lathe tool till, and some other filler tills, as well as, other cleat fixtures.

Some big additions to the shop in 2014 were the traditional woodworking bench from the turn of last century.










I picked up a coupla Unisaws (with the intentions of only keeping one of them)










an 8" pot belly jointer










and a 20" bandsaw.










A goal last year was to not bring many more tools into the shop, but I was too weak to turn these down. I will not state any sort of limiting goal this year, as last years attempt was an utter failure, but I will say my "dream machines" list is getting smaller, so it is easier to turn things down. There are only a couple of big items that I would consider bringing into the shop.

I would love to make a focused effort with my time and money to get these bad boys up and rolling again.

2014 also was when the hand tool bug finally took a good chunk out of my hide. I've amassed quite a few vintage saws, planes, chisels, and other accouterments. So there is a lot of restoring to do there, as well.

But all in due time. The wife and kids are heading back to Ohio next week for 8 days. That should give me a good bit of shop time. I hope to bust out a few projects.

But for now, here is where we standing starting 2015.


----------



## chrisstef

So im kicking around ideas for a mantel above the fireplace as well as how to get power and cable up there so we can hang a tv above the mantel.

I may go with an 8"x8" white pine beam depending on the pricing from the mill. If I do end up with this ill likely rout out a channel so that I can attach a 2×4 to the brick fireplace and slide the beam over it fastening it to the wall.

Now considering that ive got the wiring next to the firebox for the blowers I was thinking that I could terminate the blowers and use the existing wiring for power. Id have to extend it from the lower opening to the upper opening, rout a dado in the backside of the beam for the wiring to travel in. From there I could drill a hole into the top of the beam connecting to the dado. From there rout out a dado for a flush mounted box.

Any ideas if I would have to run that wiring inside conduit inside the beam? Any other ideas out there?

Pics because my description sucks:


----------



## DanKrager

Much respect for your efforts there, Todd.

Need to do similar and you ALMOST inspired me…
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nobody liked my Boyz to "hey men"?

I heart your shop Todd and the organizational improvements.

Stef- not necessary to run the wire in conduit. Romex is fine in residential.


----------



## jmartel

Maybe no puke in 2015, Todd?


----------



## chrisstef

That's a pretty awesome transformation Todd. Hell of a write up to boot.


----------



## ShaneA

That felt like an official state of the shop address. Bravo on the officialness and the progress.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Boyz.

Jmart, there is still some puke. But it's getting a lot less pukey. I just finished up some duct work stuff in the garage so I can finally get rid of the remaining duct stuff, or at least break it down for better storage for future metal projects. And I also still have a ton of tuba fore cut offs from the basement construction, but I plan on making a sharping station and outfeed table with those. So there is still puke, but it's manageable.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

And Stef, for the mantel….just use one of those Douglas fir beams. We all know your never gonna build a bench with em.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh and Dan, 3' high water mark was a bit of an exaggeration from my minds eye, but in the last pic you can see where it hits right below the ladder on the cleat system. So more like 2'.


----------



## 7Footer

Some strong work there Todd, impressive. It is motivating to see that transformation!

I saw this on one of Deadspin's sister sites a this morning, it was titled "This is why you shouldn't take people's Facebook lives seriously".... So funny.


----------



## duckmilk

Great shop progress, Todd.



> So im kicking around ideas for a mantel above the fireplace as well as how to get power and cable up there so we can hang a tv above the mantel.
> 
> - chrisstef


Would that put the tv up too high? Just wondering. If you do it, I would like to see your wiring solution cause I have no clue how to accomplish that.


----------



## chrisstef

The TV would be up pretty high Duck. Id have to get a tiltable mount for it so I could angle it downward.

For the wiring I would route out a dado on the face of the beam that would be against the fireplace and run all the wiring inside of that dado. It would be about 2-3" deep. On the top of the beam i would recess an outlet box and drill a hole down into that dado. This would allow me to run the wire up to that outlet box.


----------



## chrisstef

I did quite like your Boyz to Hey Men, Red. I bet you still make mix tapes don't you.


----------



## ToddJB

Do you guys plan on putting stuff on the mantel? My wife likes decorating flat surfaces with things. If so, I would drop the mantel to below the vents so the height isn't such an issue.

Would the TV sit on the mantel or be hung above it on a bracket?

Is your cleat going to be a french cleat style? If so the bottom cleat will not add strength, it will probably actually cause you more problems then benefit.

Is the mantel going to run the full length of the brick? If so you can pull the trim on the left side, cut out a channel in it or the wall, run your wire and then put the trim back on and then transition to your channel in the mantel.


----------



## chrisstef

We'd put some stuff on the mantel, yes. Part of the mantels purpose would be to hide the upper vents.

It would be hung on a wall mounted bracket.

They wouldn't be French cleat style. Id route out the beam to accept the cleats so the beam would sit flush to the brick wall.

The mantel would be about 3" shy of the return walls, so not full length.

Just got the call back from the mill…. $75 for an 8"x8"x8' white pine beam. Under $2/bf. Not bad.


----------



## Airframer

I should have known that interior decorating would take precedence in the Martha Stef household.. Just give the shop to your boy and be done with it. At least HE has a workbench in there.


----------



## ToddJB

If it's going to stop short of the edges you could pop this brick, run your wire behind it and then bring it into the channel in the mantel.










Also, if you mounted the outlet in the chimney between your cleats, and then made and angled recess in the mantel you would have plugs sticking straight up out of the mantel and you wouldn't loose any depth to the mantel.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, what about things that need to be hooked up to the TV: DVD, Video Games, Dish, Etc - where will the be stored?

We sit ours on the truck beside the fireplace, and the cords look terrible running up the side of the fire place to the TV. Maybe working something into the plans with the side trim to hide all the cords


----------



## chrisstef

AF - "Males shouldn't be jealous, that's a female trait. What you mad cuz you sell dimes and I move weight?"

I like the angled recess Todd, that would make good sense. I don't really need to pop that brick. Theres an open space connecting that upper vent to the lower vent so its a straight shot with no cutting of anything required. There are little blower fans in the bottom vents so the wiring is all ready in place.

Edit - id run coax inside that groove that the electrical will be in. As for the cable box, most likely it would just sit on the mantel but theyre really small. The one weve got is like 4"x4". Id likely forego the video games in that room as well as a dvd player. The more I get to thinkin about this, the more I see how much of a pain in the ass its gonna be lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm liking how the white base looks. Wonder if many other people use a marking knife for baseboard.


----------



## Tim457

Stef those vents aren't more than 6 feet apart are they, so it will be covered no problem by your new 72" flatscreen.

Seriously though, if you don't want those vents functional anymore, either brick them back in and have the wife do her paint thing to match again or pull the vent covers and fill the space with a wood piece made to match your trim. Then have your wife find some sort of decorative accent to hang there. I think they're called a sconce but don't hate me because I'm fabulous and know that. Then it'll look like they were made to be decorative and your mantel and TV won't need to be so high.

If you get lucky you might be able to get a reclaimed barn beam that would look pretty sweet there. I think I might know a guy in demolition or snag one on CL.


----------



## ToddJB

> I m liking how the white base looks. Wonder if many other people use a marking knife for baseboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I'm a big fan of chunky white baseboard. Look good. I did not use a marking knife for mine.


----------



## widdle

8" x 8" pine ? Sounds awfully large, square and pine ish…and a bit high. if its ok to bury the upper vents , Demo the brick, Put in backing where you need it, Run your wires, and plaster over the seventies.. The wiring wants to be stubed out from behind the tv not out the top of the beam..And painting is last..

How does a marking knife get used Red ? Are you scribing the base ? and going with no baseshoe..


----------



## widdle

I mouted this to high the first round and found it uncomfortabe to watch..center of tv is at 65" now, Still seems a bit high for me..


----------



## chrisstef

I need my own personal Widdle. How about uprooting from cali and coming out east bud?


----------



## john2005

Killin it Todd! Awesome to see the progress.

Floors are lookin good Red

Stef, I'm with Wids on the whole 70s thing your tryin so hard to keep. Either leave it alone and put the Tv on your bench, or take that whole thing down. Or does it remind you of your childhood and you want to keep that feel. I get it now.


----------



## widdle

No problem..my bro rate is 35, 40 if you watch and 45 if you help..being in the construction buisness as you are, there is a certain simple order to things..And i dont care who or what lives at the top of those stairs…but they gotta go…if the wifey has to give you a boost , than thats what you gotta do..


----------



## chrisstef

House was built in 88. . No nostalgia here. Not a chance in tearin out the whole thing. With a new black cover to replace the brass, trim painted white and a mantle i think itll look good. Im not really that hot on getting the tv up that high but it will work a lot better tgan the current set up with it against the wall. Youd be able to see it from the kitchen. Its going to serve as a nice space to entertain. Ill have to get you a good pic from standing in the kitchen.


----------



## widdle

And Red, A pull saw with a u shaped block minus the thickness of the saw kerf works as well for under cutting jambs and such..


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

Widd's I have a home improvement product question for you. Where my basement stairwell (concrete) meets the framed walls there is a gap. I want to, ideally seamlessly, finish it off. On the right side there is a gap that is 1/4", and on the left there is a bigger 3"-6" gap. The stairwell is about a 1/4" proud of the stud on the left side. and flush on the right side.

I was planning on adding a piece of 1/4 drywall to the left side up to the concrete, but is there a product that can bridge those gaps that won't crack with temp changes?


----------



## widdle

> - chrisstef


It's yelling..


----------



## chrisstef

Leave my poor spiral staircase alone!


----------



## Slyy

Dang Todd, that's a heckuva transformation, and one dang fine state of the shop! As always, jealous of all that 'ol eye-rn!

Augie, good to see ya back from your mysterious trip, hope the new calf implants look ripping, the ladies are gonna love 'em!!!

Thx for the link Red, not really sure how I missed that on your projects page. Gotta say that baseboard looks nice in white. You doing matching oak or some of that fancy acacia to finish out the stairs, or that still a swing point?


----------



## widdle

Todd , Im not framiliar with basements at all..but understand they are subject to moisture..I suppose a drywall suitable for bathrooms would work..i dont see the 3" to 6" section, But it sounds like the walls gotta get fir'd out and a good plasterer is in order..find a guy who does it 300 days a year for fifteen years and he'll be in and out..done.

I am very un knowledgeable guy when it comes to the other trades, and always subbed out everything on my own homes besides the carpentry and concrete to non friend pro's..I really admire how you guys do it all.. i let it drag out…Soo i take it off my plate..


----------



## ToddJB

Basements are subject to moisture, but Denver has nearly no humidity, so that's not really a big deal here. Those wall are covered in plaster already. Here is what they looked like before:










The red circled areas is where the big gaps are.

My main concern is with temp swings that the two surfaces would move differently causing a standard compound to crack.

10-4 on getting the opinion of a lifer.


----------



## summerfi

Stef - I'm with you on the whole fireplace thing except for one detail. Instead of putting the TV over the mantle, you should be putting your moose head there.


----------



## ToddJB

> Leave my poor spiral staircase alone!
> 
> - chrisstef


I like the spiral, is it the only staircase upstairs though? Cause that would suck.


----------



## summerfi

Like this….much more better than an old TV.


----------



## duckmilk

> Seriously though, if you don t want those vents functional anymore, either brick them back in and have the wife do her paint thing to match again or pull the vent covers and fill the space with a wood piece made to match your trim. Then have your wife find some sort of decorative accent to hang there. I think they re called a sconce but don t hate me because I m fabulous and know that. Then it ll look like they were made to be decorative and your mantel and TV won t need to be so high.
> 
> - Tim


I have some concern about blocking those upper vents, but don't have the knowledge to properly advise. They vent heat from behind the firebox, so there might be some heat build-up behind the blocking to contend with. Where's Tom Silva when you need him?


----------



## widdle

Summerfi has the right idea… lath and plaster above the mantle might be clean..I just showed the stairs to my cats..and they dig'em
i could see stef sitting down on the couch and saying " hello ticket oak "


----------



## 7Footer

Todd,
Have you ever used this stuff? I'm no pro on the situation and not sure on how much moisture your basement is subject to, but two years ago when we remodeled our kitchen, the outside of the door jamb from the door going into the garage was chewed up in several spots, it had a bunch of dents and looked like crap, and I was under the impression that we needed to replace the jamb, but my contractor said to use this fix-it-all stuff and repair all the missing chunks and dents and then to shape it by hand. There was quite a bit of repairing, but I had to do a lot of shaping to get it looking like a normal jamb. But the stuff is just a powder and you mix it with water, and it's rock hard (like Hog watching Tony workout) when it dries, but still fairly easy to shape. Anyway it's been two years since I did that and that door gets slammed multiple times a day and is in the garage, and there isn't a single crack anywhere in it. But it says it's, shrink resistant, weather resistant, sandable, and can be sawed and drilled when hardened. It's good stuff, and cheap.

This is what the box looks like, my contactor had a box that looked like it was older than the Old Fart, but it's just a powder and doesn't go bad. 









Idk if that would work or not but worth having some on hand, it works for damn near anything.

Lol @ showed the stairs to my cats.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats full of lol 7.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> How does a marking knife get used Red ? Are you scribing the base ? and going with no baseshoe..
> 
> - widdle


Well, I make these jobbers for the corners. Not of fan of fighting miters because there is no such thing as a square drywall corner. 









Then I cut the base roughly the length, hold it in place, then mark it with a knife. I get the cut the first time…most of the time. No back and forth to the miter saw taking off just a hair.


----------



## ToddJB

> Thats full of lol 7.
> 
> - chrisstef


Agreed.

Thanks for the info, 7. I'll look into it.


----------



## 7Footer

Red, I kinda like that little corner jobby thing…. How far proud of the base is that little corner cover? Is it a full 3/4" or whatever thickness your base is?

Idk why but whenever I see that in my house it even gets my ocd going:


----------



## ToddJB

You're suppose to drop a little caulk in there, 7.


----------



## Buckethead

You guys would go broke as trim carpenters finishing track homes. Even the guys who take pride allow the painter to get some hours of caulking in. #JOBS


----------



## 7Footer

Oh I do. Believe dat.


----------



## ToddJB

> Oh I do. Believe dat.
> 
> - 7Footer


That's why I sand even the back of my trim to 220. Splinters are a B


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya 7, that's the beauty of painted trim. A little bead of caulky on that top edge, then a good paint line….looks good.

btw the brown casing is all getting prime and painted too.

edit, I should add, the original drywall work in my house is very good. I've had to redo some of the remodel work. I honestly cannot live in a house with bad drywall work. Drives me flippin nuts.


----------



## widdle

Red..how are you gonna close that gap from floor to your base ? Shoe or caulk ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nah, I don't like to use shoe or quarter round unless I have to. I tried tapping that down, but keep in mind my handscraped flooring isn't flat.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh I knew you wouldn't let that go, just yankin' yer chain. I see those gaps in my house and immediately whip out my caulk, and fill it. The corners drive me nuts too, I hate it when you have to lift the trim off the ground to get the mitre square, then slip your caulk under the trim….


----------



## widdle

I know , even perfect flat floors aren't flat ..caulking from floor to base will look hoopty in as soon as 3 months..shoe is usually back ripped a few degrees soo scribing and thee old block plane come out to play..


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, would it be easier to mount your mantel with rods?

Simply locate four suitable framing studs and drill 1/2" holes about 4" deep. A very slight 1° slant above horizontal for the 1/2" bars may be prudent. If you have all masonry, then epoxy the bars in the holes. Level the beam across the end of the bars to mark their location, drill the holes and mount it by simply sliding it onto the bars tight to the wall. It is removable without tools in case you need to work on the splits that are certain to develop. Or change the wiring. There is never a question "will it hold ?" 
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

Base to hand scraped floor: Just scribe along the floor with a pencil then plane (by hand, of course) to the line.

Mounting mantle: Simply install some half blind wedges anchors into the masonry. Plug the countersink and use extra lunar base rated epoxy. Apply extra wd40 where needed.

C'mon guys. This is basic stuff.


----------



## Buckethead

T111 or T112. Whatever it takes.


----------



## chrisstef

White trim. A man after my own heart. Get some red.

Dan - rods and epoy would work for sure. Solid idea.

Callin for -25 wind chill tomorrow. Getoutcher long johns boys.


----------



## Slyy

Agree Stef, 46 today, 15 tomorrow…..

Working on sanding the shaft tomorrow (Craftsman 150). Any ideas on how to rust proof the inside of that pipe? I could certainly just buy some paint and pour it in/roll it around but that doesnt sound all they well thought out.


----------



## RPhillips

Wew! 154 posts later! Finally caught up. 

Test drove the new Veritas LAJ, wow! I really like the handle/geometry…which was one if the things I was afraid of not liking. Gotta order a 38° blade now.


----------



## Slyy

> Wew! 154 posts later! Finally caught up.
> 
> - RPhillips


It'll get away from ya fast Rob! My Semester Hiatus was in the 5k i think…...


----------



## ToddJB

> Working on sanding the shaft tomorrow (Craftsman 150). Any ideas on how to rust proof the inside of that pipe? I could certainly just buy some paint and pour it in/roll it around but that doesnt sound all they well thought out.
> 
> - Slyy


Dunno. Never thought bout it. I'd ask over in the OWWM forum. You'll likely get some well thought out sage advice


----------



## jmartel

> Wew! 154 posts later! Finally caught up.
> 
> Test drove the new Veritas LAJ, wow! I really like the handle/geometry…which was one if the things I was afraid of not liking. Gotta order a 38° blade now.
> 
> - RPhillips


My LA Smoother will be here on Thursday. Shinto Saw Rasp should be here Friday. I'm eagerly awaiting their arrival.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, what power is in the wall?


----------



## john2005

> Working on sanding the shaft tomorrow (Craftsman 150). Any ideas on how to rust proof the inside of that pipe? I could certainly just buy some paint and pour it in/roll it around but that doesnt sound all they well thought out.
> 
> - Slyy
> 
> Dunno. Never thought bout it. I d ask over in the OWWM forum. You ll likely get some well thought out sage advice
> 
> - ToddJB


Go to your local auto parts store (Napa or NCS would be best) and ask them for POR-15. If it doesn't work for this application, you will want it for some of your other rehabs. We use it on car restores. It will only stick to rust and leaves a glossy black coating, the brush strokes are inevitable unfortunately. After it sets up, 24 hrs, sand it down and paint it. Done


----------



## summerfi

> Any ideas on how to rust proof the inside of that pipe? I could certainly just buy some paint and pour it in/roll it around but that doesnt sound all they well thought out.
> 
> - Slyy


Jake, is it rusty inside there now? If so, I think I would plug up one end (maybe just cover with a plastic bag and tape in place), pour in some evapo-rust, and slosh that around. Pour out the excess and just leave the residual film in place. That should prevent future rust pretty well. If the rust is really bad, you could first pour in some gravel, plug the ends, and slosh that around for a good long while. That's what some people do to clean out rusty gas tanks.


----------



## ToddJB

John, Por15 is $45 a quart. That's a little rich for my blood, Cap'n Money Bags.


----------



## Slyy

That's a good idea Bob. Very doable, it's at the very least worth a try. Dried evaporust does coat pretty well, my shop floor could attest to that. Plus my harbor freight just started carrying it so 25% coupon'll make it a bunch cheaper than oreillys where I've been getting it from.

In other news, LOVE my Mk II honing guide (and the new chisels) second time I've achieved "hair shaving" sharpness. Gotta say: it puts an ish eating grin on my face!


----------



## woodcox

I've heard of machinists filling DP posts with concrete. Congrats with the manscaping. I picked up a strop from here,http://www.knivesplus.com/KP-STROP8-STROPBLOCK.html. They are pre charged with compound and are much better than the ones I have made. My leather is too soft and was rolling the edge.

Filing back five degrees on my drawknife sucked. Wore myself out before I got to the stones. Hard to see it yet but, I think it might be a laminated blade.


----------



## 489tad

Anyone watch Framework on Spike network last night? It's a furniture building competition. Common is the host. Looser goes home winner of maybe ten contestants get 100 grand.


----------



## Buckethead

I saw the preview for that. It looks like America's Top Model for furniture makers. Those shows tend to really grate on my nerves. It will be a huge hit, and propel furniture making into the mainstream.

Sly… I've not gotten anything so sharp as to easily shave hair just yet, but I'm close. Congrats on those lovely narexes, and I know that grin. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## chrisstef

> Stef, what power is in the wall?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Im assuming its 110v power in the wall supplying two little blower fans.


----------



## 489tad

I watched it. It's cool from a design point but they won't feature enough of the skills to make it interesting for me. It's all about the drama. I get enough of that in my daily life.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Any ideas on how to rust proof the inside of that pipe? I could certainly just buy some paint and pour it in/roll it around but that doesnt sound all they well thought out.
> 
> - Slyy
> 
> Jake, is it rusty inside there now? If so, I think I would plug up one end (maybe just cover with a plastic bag and tape in place), pour in some evapo-rust, and slosh that around. Pour out the excess and just leave the residual film in place. That should prevent future rust pretty well. If the rust is really bad, you could first pour in some gravel, plug the ends, and slosh that around for a good long while. That s what some people do to clean out rusty gas tanks.
> 
> - summerfi


Perhaps a turn with gravel to knock the big stuff off and then pour in some sand blasting grit and polish it up.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Stef, what power is in the wall?
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Im assuming its 110v power in the wall supplying two little blower fans.
> 
> - chrisstef


I ask because the power for the fans may be switched elsewhere. You need to be careful about tying in to those lines because they may only have power at certain times.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed they are switched Pez. The switch is behind the tv. Id have to pull that switch and tie it all together for continuous power.


----------



## ToddJB

Or don't - a switch for the TV might be nice thing to have in a house with a toddler.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, I kinda like that little corner jobby thing…. How far proud of the base is that little corner cover? Is it a full 3/4" or whatever thickness your base is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 7Footer


Forgot 7, the base is 5/8" poplar, the corners are good 3/4"...to allow for the 1/8" roundover. Made the corners out of some 8/4 maple scraps.


----------



## Slyy

WC, my manscaping talents end about there, but figured it's odd Hog hasn't jumped in to give me some pointers.

Yeah Bucket, it's nice to see things get that sharp. Some time ago 'ol Red was kind enough to send me a Replacement blade for a type 11 No 5 that was pitted beyond my ability to get sharp. It gave me a nice bar to aim for.
It's been talked about before but it's always worth an extra check to see what he put in his blog.

KG, I think I'm gonna at least start where you and Bob have suggested and just get a couple handfuls of gravel, plug an end then drop some in and shake it around. The drill wasn't abused or anything but it was certainly neglected and the post was full of debris and at least a good coating of surface rust (from what I can see). It's at least one part that should it ever need replacing it's a pretty simple task and wouldn't take away anything from the originality of the project, so actual rust-proofing isn't my end goal i think, just trying to reduce what's in there and try and limit what can come back.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn boys, funny ish I missed yesterday.

Stellar update Todd.

Hahaha! @ AF rant.

Strong Widdle schooling.

Fix-it-all → Hog rigidness fine work 7'.

Congrats on the new merch and sharpness Jake.


----------



## 7Footer

Obrigado Grande Vermelho.

Hello, my name is Phoebe, and I drool, a lot. Especially when I see banana bread:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!! Hi pooch.


----------



## 7Footer

I just can't seem to say no to that face though. I'm an enabler.


----------



## chrisstef

The lab look gets me every time too 7. Grace used to rock the same look.










Only difference is that Gracie would have just taken the banana bread right off the counter. Much like she did with a full, raw, pork roast. Some days I really miss that mutt.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww.


----------



## 7Footer

Aww man that's an awesome pic, frame worthy. Mine will snag $hit straight off the counter now and then, even though they know it's wrong, the thirst overcomes them! My buddy had a awesome choco lab that passed away suddenly (only 6 yo) about a year ago, and he got a yellow shortly thereafter, her name is Gracie, looks just like yours, and mine, just a little stockier and less yellow in the nose…. Labs rule.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Labs do rule. Marvelous dogs.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Rub it in Tony. -4 predicted for tonight here in CT. Wind chills of -20, conservatively. By far the coldest of the season but on the bright side very little of the white stuff has fallen so far.


----------



## AnthonyReed

To be fair, it takes me an hour and a half to drive eight miles on many occasions.


----------



## Mosquito

> Rub it in Tony. -4 predicted for tonight here in CT. Wind chills of -20, conservatively. By far the coldest of the season but on the bright side very little of the white stuff has fallen so far.
> 
> - chrisstef


Oh is that all? Lol Our high was -4 today  Windchill Warning this morning, when temperatures were -12, and windchills approaching -40. Lots of schools canceled.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea, labs are great. Personally, I like border collies. And one of the kids decided he wanted a basset hound. Against my better judgment (and I have been proven right) I went along with it.

Basset is a French word which comes from the same root word as "bassinet". It means "big baby".

The up side is that having this dog around proves that all of the evolution nonsense they teach in schools today is a bunch of hooy… There is no possible way either of these animals descended from anything which also created wolves and tigers.


----------



## Mosquito

> To be fair, it takes me an hour and a half to drive eight miles on many occasions.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Heh… we get that when it snows lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Alright Mos…. maybe it is time you think about moving brother. -40° *&* 11.25 minute miles is a heavy load to offset.


----------



## Mosquito

usually they don't happen at the same time. Rarely snows when it's that cold. In fact, today it looks absolutely gorgeous outside. Nice and sunny, not a cloud in the sky. Then you step outside, take a breath, and your lungs freeze…


----------



## summerfi

It's hot at the north pole. There's global warming for you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too cute Tim.

Frozen lungs …. haha!

What gives Bob? North pole Bahrain?


----------



## summerfi

Oz


----------



## 7Footer

A bit balmy in at the North Pole this week…. Santa just chillin on a glacier, taking some much need time off.

Bob you should post that weather forecast in Ranting Rich's carbon tax thread.

Thats funny Tim, my cat sleeps exactly like that, looks like the most uncomfortable effin' position ever, imagine waking up and trying to walk after sleeping like that.


----------



## summerfi

LOL 7. How bout them carbon taxes anyway. Musta been another escape from the looney bin.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol the dogs tail is waggin so fast it's just a blur.

11F here tonight, which is really cold for these parts. Fire cranked up and a Manhattan in hand.

Trying to work on my under cabinet lighting but having trouble with my givadam. Maybe I'll find it in this glass….


----------



## Slyy

Mos, the wife entertIned the idea of going to grad school up-north Wisconsin-Madison to be exact. She was up there in late Feburary: week before they'd had almost 2' of snow, day she left the HIGH was in the -20's air temp, following day was supposed to be another 16" of snow. As crazy as Oklahoma weather is, glad we aren't up there….

Corgi's are the best:


----------



## Buckethead

So currency

Very utility

Much rich


----------



## lateralus819

That corgi is so cute. Must see moar.


----------



## Mosquito

Jake, I used to live in Madison before I moved to Minnesota. The winters are actually a bit more mild in Madison than they are up here (weirdly, Madison is way further south of Minneapolis/St. Paul than it seems like it should be). You get used to it  I actually enjoy the snow.


----------



## Mosquito

On another note… Gettin' ready to try to make an edge float and a side float… Figured I might as well try making some with $10 worth of O1 before I go out and spend $50 a piece at Lie-Nielsen… could be fun


----------



## Slyy

Mos, I love snow, the dog won't even come inside if it's snowing outside until he's hungry. Luckily here though it's a beauty that quickly fades and is rarely measured in feet.
So what kinda float ya making, something like LN tapered ones? Not sure how useful they are to plane making specifically but I've always thought this particular style was aesthetically pleasing









Lat, one thing I know about corgis (and I tell my wife this all the time) they are absolute chick magnets. Something about those t-rex legs I suppose. He's pushing 10 now but in our college days I'd unabashedly jog with him around the Greek houses. 








He was a bit more fit then. Nowadays he just hangs out in the bed when I read


----------



## learrning

As a newbie I am lost as to where to post ,and I have put this photo of a piece of furniture I made some years back but have lost the magazine that I got the plan from,which was an American Magazine ,i am hoping that some kind woodworker would recognize the piece of furniture as it was on the front page and the plans were inside of how it was built,I can not remember the Author and I would love to know if the magazine is still available,would appreciate any help ,I have since made matching pieces,
thanks in advance for any help, I would think it was about 2005-6.
Ed


----------



## Buckethead

Good luck on your quest, Ed! It's a beautifully executed piece. Not sure where to direct you as far as this MB. I think starting a new topic with "Help finding magazine/plan" would bring out those who may be able to help.


----------



## ToddJB

Ed, as Bucket suggested I would start are new thread asking folks. I know some guys have every issue going way back of those magazines.

If you're not sure how to start a thread just like on the "Forum" tab at the top, then "Start New Thread"










Then you have to select a forum topic, I might suggest "Designing Woodworking Projects"










Hopefully someone will be able to help you out. Goodluck and Welcome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Morning boys.

Coffee is muddy this morning.

Life is good.

That corgi is cute as all get out.


----------



## chrisstef

-3 at 600 this morning. Its warmed up 5 degrees since. Gonna go meet the sawyer at the mill for the mantel beam. Kinda excited to take the tour and see what he gots.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brrrr. Pics Stef, pics.

So the Manhattan gets a pass huh? Hmmmm, go figure.


----------



## ShaneA

Take plenty of cash…the guy where I get a lot of my lumber from (a one man shop) always has interesting stuff laying around. So I leave there will al sorts of extras.


----------



## chrisstef

Lumber fund is a little sparse at the moment but im taking what ive got with me. Its a good sized mill that mostly runs big beams for post and beam structures and flooring but im hoping he's got a stash of goods put aside for woodworkers and hacks like me. Pics will be taken.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're a good man and I got much love for ya.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, I love snow, the dog won t even come inside if it s snowing outside until he s hungry. Luckily here though it s a beauty that quickly fades and is rarely measured in feet.
> 
> So what kinda float ya making, something like LN tapered ones? Not sure how useful they are to plane making specifically but I ve always thought this particular style was aesthetically pleasing
> 
> - Slyy


Yes, the plan is like the LN plane maker floats. I've been wanting to try making some H&R planes. I've got some blanks, and a DVD from Larry Williams on the subject that I got last year, but haven't been able to justify dropping the cash on the plane makers floats, as they'd be around $250 all in, if I got everything they suggest in the DVD… ouch.


----------



## nonserviam

Finished my last late Xmas gift…









now Imma play video games and read for the rest of the day…too cold in the garage.
wheeeee…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spectacular Mr. Serviam. Amazing detail.


----------



## nonserviam

also, these guys are making me sleepy









corgis are rad!

thanks T…How's the South Bay?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's a dog's life.

South Bay is gritty, grimy and a little salacious. Good glide, all in all. Are you familiar with her?


----------



## 7Footer

Dogs are the best.

I can see the corgi being a chick magnet jake… T-Rex legs, and those huge ears, awesome!

Sweet project there Serviam, and good lookin' pups!

I hope you weren't drinking that Manhattan out of a martini glass Pez, that could cost you a couple man points.. p.s. is that a 'massager' on the table? ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHA!

I heart you 7.


----------



## chrisstef

Well, the old man wasn't feeling well so unfortunately no mill tour for me. Grabbed the beam and slipped out. Its a beast. All circular sawn and weathered grey. Pics later tonight after I wrassle her out of the car.


----------



## nonserviam

Yah T I know the South Bay a bit. For me starting with Mike Watt and D Boone in Pedro back in the day. Then worked out of El Segundo and Manhattan Beach..I know a ton of old schooly punk rock HB dudes from work too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bummer. Glad you got your stick though.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, she's a lil more than a stick at 8"x8"x9' long. Id peg it around 150 lbs. Gonna have to chop her down with the chainsaw to the length I need. Hope mama ate her Wheaties this morning, im gonna need some help getting her out of the car.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ha, more floor demo nightmares. Tearing up the pergo on our entry way. Of course there's tile beneath. 









And evidently in the 70s you need 1"+ of cement underlayment to lay tile. 









oh man, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Minutemen, yes? How cool. Texas is a loooong haul from Manhattan or Huntington beach.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef, you're soft. Red, not so much.


----------



## nonserviam

Red- love those little land mines doing home repair huh? you NEVER just DO a thing…it's a whole bunch other things.On the upside maybe the previous owners buried a time capsule there? I got dibs on the Farrah Fawcett Majors poster!

T Yes minutemen…the beginning of my wellspent youth. Yup Texas is a long ways away, I'm basically kind of a glorified itinerant worker so I been everywhere man…I got feets and they got to move.


----------



## KelvinGrove

bummer on the floor red. And looking forward to seeing Stef's new mantle.

In the mean time…

The dog says, they feed me, the give me water, they bring me toys, they groom me, they give me all their love and affection….they must be gods!

The cat says, they feed me, the give me water, they bring me toys, they groom me, they give me all their love and affection….I must be a god!










It's all in how you look at it.


----------



## chrisstef

"Soft like a twinkie fillin, playin the villain, prepare for this rap killin …. "

Welcome to the life of a demo guy Red. That'll be a change order. Unforeseen conditions.


----------



## Tim457

Nice Mos, as long as you cut the teeth right the worst that can happen is you don't harden them right and you have to sharpen more often. Have you seen the Lie Nielsen youtube video on how to sharpen floats? 




Red, I'm far from an expert, but apparently back in the day thick bed was the way to do tile the right way. Our flooring experts could tell more.


----------



## ToddJB

> Welcome to the life of a demo guy Red. That ll be a change order. Unforeseen conditions.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah Red, now just tell your crew to deal with it "double time", and go eat your twix in your vanity plated Prius.


----------



## Mosquito

I have Tim, that's from the DVD on making hollow and round planes that I was talking about


----------



## AnthonyReed

^That banker has your number Stef.


----------



## ShaneA

"Vanity plated Prius"...that is a whole lot of awesome. Did you at least get tinted windows so you are not easily noticed in said vehicle?


----------



## widdle

HB's olympic Auditorium…Good ish times..


----------



## chrisstef

Ouch.

Owned.

No retort.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry Stef, just poking fun. I've got a buddy, who is a barber, that use to go to build sites and pick up concrete core samples and deliver them to a lab to be analysed, and then submitted the report back to the construction site. I can't help but to tear into him every time he starts a story with "Back when I was doing construction"...

I know you're way more involved than that, but it's still fun to wake the bear.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Widdle used to tear that place up:


----------



## theoldfart

Didn't know widdle wore high heels


----------



## 7Footer

Yo jizzmarke, wasn't it you who was talking about getting a thin kerf blade for your TS? Did you ever pick one up? Check this Dewalt on sale on Grizzly's site, looks pretty solid… Sounds like a pretty good deal, I may pick one up, just curious if you had gotten one yet and how it's working.

Oh gawd, Todd, speaking of poking the bear, reminded me of a scene in Modern Family, dat show is so effin funny.


----------



## widdle

Tony. got tore up, would probably be more like it..

of ..lets keep that between us…And that little spinner is a miller falls # 94 i think . good little drill and actually use it alot..


----------



## widdle

Tony.what was the other punk venue golden voice put shows in down in Hb ?


----------



## jmartel

> Yo jizzmarke, wasn t it you who was talking about getting a thin kerf blade for your TS? Did you ever pick one up?
> - 7Footer


Not me. I've got a thin kerf rip and a thin kerf crosscut. I recently got a full kerf FTG blade though. Maybe that was what you were thinking of.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I haven't a clue Widdle. Wabash Hall in San Diego is where I am most familiar with, I did not spend time in OC back in the day. Nor was I a ground floor mover and shaker as you and perhaps Mr. Serviam were.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah, full kerf. I'm all bass ackwards.

Well, still a good deal if anyone needs a thin kerf! I've had pretty good look with dewalt blades, not bad for the price.


----------



## widdle

No bro..I was a poser with a jean jacket, a sixer of mickeys big mouths, and much prefered the bumps on 1580 kday..


----------



## AnthonyReed

^bill******************** Wids.


----------



## ToddJB

> Oh yeah, full kerf. I m all bass ackwards.
> 
> Well, still a good deal if anyone needs a thin kerf! I ve had pretty good look with dewalt blades, not bad for the price.
> 
> - 7Footer


I have a DeWalt on my RAS and I love it. Clean cuts all day long.


----------



## woodcox

8/4 hickory. Going to replace my cracked auger bit handle. I think I'm set with handle material for life It may take that long just to work this stuff, kind of on the make my arms hurt already side.

I've got the wood but no lathe like Red's yet. Trying figure out how to sneak one in all casual like. Yes, just like Rojo, I S4S my turning blanks lol. First shaves I've made this year,it's been too long!

Oh, taking a three year old to gettin place really saves you money, cuz you can't wait to get out of there to end the embarrassment! Dead quiet middle of the week afternoon warehouse and she's yelling "POOP" over and over! She hadn't and didn't have to, she just new it was funny. Had the guys working there laughing.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice timbah there dub cee.


----------



## Buckethead

Truuuuu.

And that bench…. Gorgeous. I think I remember seeing those saw horses previously. Also very desirable. Hickory handles for life. Also. Good. Thing.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet bench, sweet chunk of wood, sweet sawhorses and two sweet looking shop logs. What the heck is there NOT to like in that pic Woodie?!?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, where are these mantel pics? I figured you at least took one of the Mrs. throwing that beast over her shoulder while you sat there watching.


----------



## learrning

Thanks for the help Buckehead and TodjB, I will try what you suggest.

Ed


----------



## woodcox

"Lemme show you how to dougie". Pretty old for the orange store.


----------



## 489tad

There's no beam till we see the pic.


----------



## chrisstef

Tough to see much but here she is.


----------



## Buckethead

Thing looks heavy. I'd prolly think about using some backer rod and duck tape to help miter out the flange.


----------



## Slyy

I'm just amazed the Prius windows were big enough to sit that thing across the front seats. Musta been hell going down the road.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There, fixed the part of the floor that bugged me.


----------



## Slyy

> There, fixed the part of the floor that bugged me.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


World of difference.


----------



## August




----------



## ToddJB

Auggie, that's known as a Gremlin


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looky that Red, he just like Herc-aleees.


----------



## JayT

Keep in mind the three rules for Gremlins:

1) Never expose them to sunlight
2) Never let them touch water

and, most importantly

3) No matter how much they beg or cry, never feed them after midnight.


----------



## JayT

logjam


----------



## chrisstef

Not as heavy as she looks. Im thinking about 150lbs as it sits now and ill be cutting 3' off of it. That puppy juuuust fit in the cheche, maybe a 1/2" to spare.


----------



## chrisstef

"You be walkin over, but you be limpin back." That friggin movie is hilarious. "That's my herc-uleez"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Not as heavy as she looks. Im thinking about 150lbs as it sits now and ill be cutting 3 off of it. That puppy juuuust fit in the cheche, maybe a 1/2" to spare.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ya, I was happy that big chunk came up as one….but I couldn't lift it. Had to snip the wire in the fold.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Red.


----------



## ToddJB

> Not as heavy as she looks. Im thinking about 150lbs as it sits now and ill be cutting 3 off of it. That puppy juuuust fit in the cheche, maybe a 1/2" to spare.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Ya, I was happy that big chunk came up as one….but I couldn t lift it. Had to snip the wire in the fold.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That's cute. You two are talking about totally different things and don't even know it.


----------



## duckmilk

How in the world did you manage that concrete out in one piece?

I noticed that too, Todd. lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Duck, I just got a bar way under it and lifted. It surprised me too. That poured stuff is way heavier than hardy board, but it comes up way easier. I had that out in a 1/2 hour. I intended to put tile in the entry, but I have plenty of extra acacia so I'll probably just use that up.

I don't know what it is with my girls and picture. They just started that "where's waldo" kinda thing. I'll tell them, "hold on, I'm gonna take a pic." Then they sorta get out, but kinda hide. This one cracks me up:


----------



## ToddJB

One of my co-worker left his computer unlocked when he got up and our IT guy put an addin on this computer where all images are replaced with a different picture of Nicolas Cage.

Here's fox news homepage.










My heart is full.


----------



## jmartel

That's awesome, Todd.


----------



## CL810

> Not as heavy as she looks. Im thinking about 150lbs as it sits now and ill be cutting 3 off of it. That puppy juuuust fit in the cheche, maybe a 1/2" to spare.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Ya, I was happy that big chunk came up as one….but I couldn t lift it. Had to snip the wire in the fold.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> That s cute. You two are talking about totally different things and don t even know it.
> 
> - ToddJB


That happens to married couples.


----------



## Slyy

Todd that is freaking hilarious!

Big hunk-o-Crete you pulled out there Red! Cute gremlins too!


----------



## chrisstef

Speaking of big chunks of crete. One got a lil hung up on one of the guys.


----------



## Tim457

Where I used to work if you left your computer unlocked some joker would sneak on and send a snarky funny or embarrassing email from your account. Was pretty funny until a guy got fired for going just a bit too far. Sounds like it's free reign at your office if the IT guy is the one doing it.

Red tell me more about that table. Is that done like a dovetailed breadboard to account for the expansion?


----------



## Mosquito

We don't do the e-mail thing. Here we just change your desktop background to a picture of David Hasselhoff for when you come back. The worse the picture, the better…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That s cute. You two are talking about totally different things and don t even know it.
> 
> - ToddJB


Oh duh. And here I thought Demo was just treating me like one of his laborers. Ya know, estimatin the weight of cement the boys were demoing…..while he takes a big swig out of his Frappucino and passively scratches his nuts with his clipboard.


----------



## ToddJB

You said he has nuts… that's funny.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

He has to use the clipboard to reach. Mrs. Stef still has them in her purse.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill use my hand, thanks. Or your clipboard if you keep talking that jive. And if you guys really wanna see the potatoes just ask, I aint shy, were all men here. Frapuccino's …. you guys got me and Tony mixed up. I bet Red drinks tea and gets jealous of the tea bag while hes dunking it.


----------



## jmartel

One company I worked at required you to lock your computer for security reasons when you weren't at your desk. Our solution for those who forgot usually involved something along the lines of:

Taking a screenshot of their background, hiding all their icons and the task bar, flip screenshot upsidown, putting the screenshot as their background, flipping the display back vertical again, slowing the mouse movement to it's slowest setting, and switching the keyboard from QWERTY to something else.

Had a couple people pick up the phone to dial IT to come help before we fixed it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Put the new belt on the lathe today. Nice of the local Rockler manger (in Atlanta) to go out of his way to find one in something less than the "out of stock tilll mid March" ones on the web site.

Anyone who tells you the manual on the Rockler Excelesior is not any good is NOT kidding. Essentially worthless.''

I take off the balance wheel, spin the set screw out of the pulley, and tap the end of the spindle with a mallet….nothing.

I figure this is not the time to employ my grand daddy's theory that "if it jams, force it…if it breaks off, screw it…it wasn't working anyway".

So I call Rockler, tech support. The nice lady says, yep, two screws in the balance wheel, spin it off, one screw in the pulley, hit it with a hammer. Oh and it may take more force than you think but as long as you pad the spindle in it won't matter how hard you hit it.

Long story short, had to take the head stock off the lathe, knock up a jig to hold it with the spindle vertical instead of horizontal, put it on the shop floor (too much bounce on my junky bench) put a hickory paddle on the end of the spindle and whack the S^%$ out of it twice with a two pound hammer.

Upside, the manufacturing tolerance is impressively tight.


----------



## RPhillips

> Long story short, had to knock up a jig to hold it vertical, put it on the shop floor (too much bounce on my junk) put a hickory paddle on the end and whack the S^%$ out of it twice with a two pound hammer.
> 
> Upside, it's impressively tight.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


What I read… lol


----------



## chrisstef

Hahahaha!


----------



## ToddJB

By the way that Nick Cage addin can be found here

Oh and Mos, here is one for Hasselhoff


----------



## KelvinGrove

LOL Had to go back and make sure I had not left out something important there!


----------



## 489tad

I was going to write some dribble about a cold shop and what I'm doing but the banter and underlying innuendo is too funny for me to hit the breaks. You may continue.


----------



## 7Footer

Been in a meeting all day, need moar LJ's!

bahaha, the nick cage thing is awesome…. thats funny as hell.

"You want yo colon cleansed? Fine Imma clean mine" ..... ppppffffffftttttttttttttt
Love that movie.

Peace out fellas.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, tile shopping has proved more difficult than hardwood floor shopping. Got about a dozen samples and we're back to sqaure one. Thinkin we need to go Arts and Crafts route because that what we intend to do with our kitchen cabinets in a few years anyway. Here's the inspiration pic. Now I need to find some A&C accent tiles. 









Also, the two tile stores in Omaha were lame. Mostly travertine and a whole lotta beige.


----------



## ToddJB

My wife loves beige, I have to fight for color.


----------



## ShaneA

Greys, taupes and whites are definitely the trending tile colors. Do you have a ProSource in Omaha?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It appears we do Shane. Is that for contractors only? I know we have a daltile. That's the only one I didn't hit.

http://www.prosourcewholesale.com/omaha


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red - Google Ann Sacks for the accent tile. Or try Walker Zanger. Let me know if you find something.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red - google Ann Sacks or Walker Zanger. Let me know if you find anything you like.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about the double post. LJs is almost impossible to use with my phone.


----------



## ShaneA

You sould be able to buy there. If nothing else they will probably have a large selection for ideas. We sell to them in the KC metro and Wichita locations.

I still vote for a 12×24 or 6×24 tile. Offset installation, no accents. Save that for the backsplash.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Shane, there haven't been a lot in that size in the showrooms and I fear its more modern than we wanna go. We're more bungalow style.

I'm checking them out Paul. I know Motawi has nice A&C stuff, but it's spendy.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Any little deco tiles will tend to be pricy. Also check Artistic Tile. What is the dimension of tile your looking for?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh I dunno. The tile in the pic I posted looks like a 4×4, set in tiles that are at least 18×18.

Edit. We really don't have to do the accent tile. I just wanna find something that we won't wanna rip out in a few years when I build us an A&C kitchen. To do that, we keep coming back to porcelains that look kinda natural.


----------



## Hammerthumb

There is a few things to consider that I could talk to you about, but it would take to long on LJs. PM me your number and I'll give you a call in the morning.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I know what you mean Paul. Crap takes too long to type out. I'll shoot you my number.


----------



## racerglen

Just about a quarter to 3 aye em here, snow started again about 2, city crews have been going 24/7, a buddy who works for a trucking co has been doing 14 hr shifts as a contractor, they have been catching up from the dump that started last Sunday, temps right on freezing.. sigh..
I can't do a follow on the pics posted earlier at this hour but the 35 year old rose bush I showed centered in them stands about 10' tall (or did..) It's mostly a foot and a half to 2' now bent over, neighbours Magnolia doing better, most of it's bent stuff sprang free.
Is Magnolia any good for wood working ? I do have a standing offer from him for any dead chunks of a size that's useable.

Just about time to head out for coffee, see how my "low rider" Mazda does today, other than Monday morning's adventure it's been pretty good, must remember to see how it does with the traction control switched off in a stuck/slippery situation ;-)


----------



## RPhillips

-2 degrees here, loving it! not

Picked up a 12" end vise the other day, going to go pick up something to make the chops with today. Bench is almost done!


----------



## 489tad

Red, Motawi tile has a nice selection. They are about 1/2" thick. There are others out there too.


----------



## jmartel

Good news, I finally figured out where the oil leak was coming from on our jeep. Luckily it's a valve cover that I can access from above the car without removing the engine.

Oil change is done, time to watch some football.


----------



## duckmilk

Bought another propane tank heater and finally got this huge shop up to 53 deg. I've been trying for 10 days to get the beeswax/blo/turpentine finish to dry on the footstools I built for accessories to the adirondack chairs.



















The wife also decided to rearrange everything in the pantry, kitchen, bathroom and laundry room cabinets. Can't find anything.

Cooking beans and stew to eat while watching the cowgirls freeze their cojones off in Green Bay tomorrow. Bless their hearts.

Jmart, you got lucky on the location of the oil leak. Buy a lottery ticket, quick.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Duck, does that kind of cedar hold up outdoors as well? Probably not as well as western red cedar. Just curious though.


----------



## August

Damn smart
Kids


----------



## August

un jamm


----------



## duckmilk

This cedar is native to this area, very aromatic and very durable, plus, there is a bandsaw mill 4 miles away and the prices are cheap. Additionally, I have soaked everything with blo & turp and last with beeswax mix, even on the bottom of the feet. These will be sitting on a rock porch, so the effects of dirt and moisture will be limited.

Bottom line, we will see. I know they make porch posts out of this stuff and it seems to last for years. Also, it is used in fences as posts and fence stays. Ya want some?


----------



## duckmilk

> Damn smart
> Kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


LAWL!

Mee too, Auggie, I'll even knoch out a tooth!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Actually Duck. There's a lot of aromatic cedar around here too. The only type of cedar I'm aware of. I was raised in the rockies, so I'm still learnin bout the woods around here.

I get white oak cheap, and I got some Ipe in a trade….so I'll be using that for my adirondacks. But I might use some cedar down the road. Need me one of those beer chests


----------



## duckmilk

I used to get really good red oak for free, dumpster diving at a friends shop who makes bars for restaurants, like TGI Fridays, etc., big time business. But, he found out they could make money by selling the scraps to the county dump for compost instead of paying a dumpster company to haul it off.


----------



## duckmilk

Beer chest out of cedar? Would certainly keep the bugs out.
Have a plan? I might be interested. Outdoor furniture is more along my woodworking skills.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh they're all over Ljs and the webs. Probably my fav. The plumbing fittings are cool. 


Auggie, I think our girls would get along just fine.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the link, I'll have to try one.

How far are you from Des Moines? We have to go to Altoona for a HS graduation this spring. We'll be driving.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Two hours. I'm basically right next to Omaha.


----------



## RPhillips

Any of you guys near Billings MT? I might be interviewing for a job there soon.


----------



## ksSlim

You folks making outdoor stuff might consider soaking the bottoms of the feet in west system epoxy.
Works in Ks. adds a few more years of life span.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Good call. I think I saw the woodwhisperer do that.

Rob, isn't that where John lives?


----------



## August

Yeah Red espeacily utot younger one and my younger one

They love to do the make up thing
I even join them just had to remember to wipe it off before going out. LOL


----------



## duckmilk

> Yeah Red espeacily utot younger one and my younger one
> 
> They love to do the make up thing
> I even join them just had to remember to wipe it off before going out. LOL
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## duckmilk

> ^Good call. I think I saw the woodwhisperer do that.
> 
> Rob, isn t that where John lives?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I think he and Bob live in Missoula, quite a ways NW of Billings.


----------



## August

Your a funny man Duck LOL
That will never happen espeacily in this forum
LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Aww come on august a lil eye liner will make ya look like a rock star. All the kids are doin it nowadays.


----------



## Buckethead

I told my barber to make me look like a million bucks. She dyed my hair green.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah, John and I are in Missoula, about a 6 hour drive from Billings.


----------



## Mosquito

Trudging along on this thing…


----------



## Buckethead

Are you doing that with a file?


----------



## Mosquito

Yes


----------



## August

Lol Chris 
Nice bucket
Moss that's nice work men


----------



## Mosquito

So far so good. This isn't too bad, but the side float might be more of a pain in the butt to file. That one might be worth $50 not to do lol


----------



## chrisstef

Well worth the $50 in my opinion. Damn.


----------



## Mosquito

$60 even
https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/planemakers-floats/1-fs-t-side-floats?node=4098


----------



## Buckethead

No doubt. I love that Mos is willing to take on big projects. I try to file metal for five minutes and I'm toast. Sharpening a chainsaw blade is my max tolerance, and I'm not sure whether it ends up any sharper after I'm done.


----------



## Mosquito

So far the progress above has been 2 sessions worth of working on it. I cut it to shape and flattened the face with handfiles and sandpaper on a piece of granite one day, then came back the next day and started filing teeth. Might see if I can get it roughed out today. Oh how I wish I had a mill for this type of stuff lol


----------



## August

I don't think I shared this yet 
But this why i have been gone also



























And my new planner base 
Almost illiminates snip (still there but better than factory table)










And my custom slider miter is final done


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ordered the Wen 12 inch drill press this AM. Should be here next weekend. Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, think I'll buy the next one. Tooth spacing not the greatest, and will need a little work, like jointing the teeth and reshaping.


----------



## theoldfart

So got down to the shop and fulfilled a primal need to make shavings.









It got so bad that when I needed to take off an inch along its length I pulled out the 40 1/2! Just to test myself pulled out the shoot board and squared every side. Then scrapped the whole thing as unworkable! Even my mistakes are fun.


----------



## Slyy

That's the way to do it kevin, even without a plan in place, the urge to do some shop work and make a bit of a mess is hard to fight.

Mos, surprised ya made it through that! There are lots of things to do yourself but a lotta things it's better just to hand over some cash for it! Didn't you say you made that outa some O1?

Works slowed down enough I can finally get some football in at lunch. Love the playoffs.


----------



## Buckethead

Hilarious, Kevin!

It's cold (58) and drizzly here, so since my no dust collection shop is my driveway, I'm relegated to indoors.

The other day I found a piece of firewood that looked potentially figured.

It looks just like my bench, maple, and has some tigeryness. Ya… That's a word. Google it.


----------



## theoldfart

That is some serious quarter sawn "tigeryness" BH!

Jake GO PATS, nuff said!


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like some nice qs sycamore the bucket.


----------



## Buckethead

It looks just like the maple from my bench, but is not nearly as hard. The whole bag of firewood was like this. I was tempted to save it all. Alas, gotta keep Mama happy. It's frigid here and she wants a fire.


----------



## JayT

Agreeing with stef on this one. (Do I have to admit to agreeing with him in public?)

Sycamore. The flecking in QS sycamore is beautiful and distinctive.


----------



## summerfi

Nah, quarter sawn maple can have quite a bit of flecking, but I gotta ask BH, where do you live that you buy your firewood by the bag?


----------



## lateralus819

I saw a video of Matthias Wandel resawing a NICE figured chunk of firewood. Made a bunch of cutting boards.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, surprised ya made it through that! There are lots of things to do yourself but a lotta things it s better just to hand over some cash for it! Didn t you say you made that outa some O1?
> 
> - Slyy


Heh… $50 for the edge float, this wasn't SO bad. $60 for the side float… After this I'm willing to pay that lol


----------



## Buckethead

In Florida, Bob. It is way cheaper by the chord, but it's spotty at best to get properly seasoned wood, and we just don't use it enough to warrant a big purchase.

I think I agree that it's sycamore. The flecking in the maple isn't as prolific, and the maple is much harder. I looked at some google dot com photos of sycamore, and it matches this perfectly.

It planes like butter.


----------



## KelvinGrove

What ever it is Bucket, it looks good.

Actually got some time today to work on stuff for the dove tail swap. Looks like I'll be done on time.


----------



## Slyy

Kevin, my Bonco's got beat down so I'm outa the fight. Not really sure who'd I like to see pull it out.
Gonna go out in the 50 degree shop and finish sharpening up the new chisels. Then gotta find something to use 'em on. Wife's watching the Golden Globes so it's a good excuse to get away without getting in trouble, kind of a free pass.


----------



## Buckethead

I made a pledge about 3/4 through the season to stop watching football. It's just too easy to waste an entire weekend in front of a screen.

So now I'm posting at LJs.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, Manning looked somewhat resigned to loss towards the end, my condolences. Going downstairs to make a second attempt at my current task, first one's mostly shavings.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## jmartel

I thought you didn't watch football at all, Eric? I feel bad for Peyton. I was hoping they would win.

And on that note:


----------



## Airframer

I usually don't watch the games but do keep up with the standings. I was glad to see my Cowboys knocked out today even if it was a bit of robbery.


----------



## Tim457

Same reason I was happy to cancel my satellite TV service Bucket. I miss the Michigan football games sort of, but I'm ok with just reading the analysis and watching highlights.

Jake what chisels did you get again? And get a shop heater or build Bob's solar version.


----------



## Buckethead

Watch. This. Now.










View on YouTube


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa Bucket. The Japanese board stretching joint is pretty awesome.


----------



## Tim457

I just cut one of those by hand yesterday, didn't you guys? Hah, right. Did you see that ginormous jointer in the background too? That video is full of links to some other good ones. I may spend just as much time on the Youtubes, but at least I'm learning something, right?


----------



## Buckethead

Joinery loves you back. Football doesn't. 

ICYMI: http://www.gorissen.info/Pierre/files/YouTube_code.htm

You can use this site to embed video using an iOS device.
It's pretty doggoned easy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I made a pledge about 3/4 through the season to stop watching football. It s just too easy to waste an entire weekend in front of a screen.
> 
> So now I m posting at LJs.
> 
> - Buckethead


Ya, it seems like every year I'm less and less interested in professional sports. The broadcasts are about 40% commercials, and I just have other things I'd rather do with my time. Gettin old and crotchety I guess.

I didn't have high hopes for the Broncos anyway. I love the ol' man, but he just doesn't have it anymore. Around the 3rd quarter, I went out and turned a handle for my new "woodtick" carbide tool.


----------



## CL810

> You can use this site to embed video using an iOS device.
> It s pretty doggoned easy.
> 
> - Buckethead


Thanks Bucket!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Ya, it seems like every year I m less and less interested in professional sports. The broadcasts are about 40% commercials, and I just have other things I d rather do with my time. Gettin old and crotchety I guess.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I gave up watching NFL when they went all screaming left wing on me. Don't care to deal with all of that.

And have been cable free for 13 years so the only way I got to watch a game was at someones Super Bowl party of going to a bar to watch.

Nice handle by the way. And that furl looks like copper. I prefer that to brass but most people don't.


----------



## RPhillips

> Ya, it seems like every year I m less and less interested in professional sports. The broadcasts are about 40% commercials, and I just have other things I d rather do with my time. Gettin old and crotchety I guess.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I gave up on football about 5-6 years ago, can't take all the damn commercials anymore… 1 hour game drags on forever… haven't actually watched a Super Bowl in just as long

NBA is not as bad… I still look forward to NBA playoffs though


----------



## Slyy

> Jake what chisels did you get again? And get a shop heater or build Bob s solar version.
> 
> - Tim


Tim, wife got me the Narex Bevel edge set for Christmas. I had been using some Cheapo stainless steel big box versions. Veritas Mk II came along with them too, which I absolutely love!
Well the shop is the uninsulate garage, I've got a walmart bought heater, it works but when it's in the teens out, 40-ish is about as good as I can hope for!


----------



## JayT

Jake, do you rent or own? If you are going to be in that house for very long, insulation would make a huge difference. Even some R13 batts would make it a lot more tolerable in winter and summer and not cost that much.


----------



## Tim457

Makes sense Jake. I like the Narex too, good value.

Damn you Bucket, I do actually have work to do. Watch the figure in this slab come to life as the full width TP shavings come off:




View on YouTube


----------



## Slyy

JT, still renting. Wife just got done with school but we're shopping around right now. High on the list is a place with a shop or enough room to build one.


----------



## chrisstef

So I was just shootin the breeze with Bhog and im turning to you guys to settle an argument. Hog claims that im absolutely crazy for never having a hot dog smothered in barbeque sauce. Hot dog, cheese and bbq sauce on a slice of white bread …. hog claims deliciousness. I call BS. What do you all say?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I say Hog will eat any "hot dog" you put in front of him. That dude is not discerning as to which meat link he puts in his mouth and certainly not choosy over what it is slathered in.

He did tell me he likes to talk to them first though.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog does baby talk the meat lol.

"A real shower and a grower too"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?? Never know where a weekend is going to end up.


----------



## ToddJB

The piece of white bread is where he lost me. The bread sticks to the dog and to the roof of my mouth.

Though I have been known to consume an atypical dog in my time. Here is a link to menu of those Hog Dog shop in my college town - not your standard all beef and mustard found here: http://obettys.publishpath.com/west-state-street


----------



## mochoa

> Watch. This. Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> - Buckethead


WOW! PHD level joinery right there!


----------



## Slyy

Bucket, some links from that video led me here
Some fantastic joinery
Really speaks to the mindset of Japanese culture and the Buddhist religion. I find it amazing how culture and a cultural mentality can be reflected so elagantly in physical items like this. Truly amazing video if you have the time to watch it. Just blew my mind.

The guy with his box of progressively smaller and smaller planes was pretty amazing, even my wife said "Oh, wow"!


----------



## john2005

> Any of you guys near Billings MT? I might be interviewing for a job there soon.
> 
> - RPhillips


Finally getting caught up from the weekend. Looks like Bob and Ducky answered this for you already. We're in Missoula about 6 hrs away. Good luck on the job though.

You boys look like you been busy. Auggie cranking out the upgrades. Mos, hey man whatever floats your boat. And yes, pro sports are a waste of time and money.

We did take the boy out skiing for the first time on Sat. He seemed to enjoy it, but his favorite part of course was the cocoa. He would also say "dad, I just want to go fast" a lot. Thats the idea boy.


----------



## Buckethead

Tim, something seems a couple thousandths off with the link you provided. No can lookie.

Sly, IMA check that out righta bout now. I'm in the 'shop' tryna cut some pins and tails. This could get the juices flowing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wish I could join like those darn Japanese.

You guys tired of looking at my floors yet? Here's the finalists. Trying to pick something that will look good with walnut A&C cabinets down the road. 









Better light;









Install with this pattern:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are the incorrect dimensions per the Shane and the Paul.


----------



## ToddJB

Hmmm… with Walnut cabs I go with the lighter tile. Dark wood floors, dark tile, and dark cabs would look… Dark.


----------



## chrisstef

Lower right is my call.


----------



## ToddJB

Actually I think that nice flower pattern yellow linoleum would look nice with Walnut. Just take that old tile up and call it good.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I know, if it wouldn't be such a sloppy transition, I'd just roll with the old linoleum Goofy thing is, there's only two types of tile there. Two on the left, and two on the right are the same. Shows the variance in the tiles. I think they're trying to look natural.

I am gonna do some figuring so there's little or no height transition like Paul suggested.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Pattern is called running bond. Have you decided against the decos?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I actually bought a whole box to make sure that with the variances it wouldn't be too dark. There was A LOT of variance in the ones I picked for the shower.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Pattern is called running bond. Have you decided against the decos?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Oh not totally Paul. I was gonna see what you came up with. If we did a deco I would just cut the corners and change the pattern.

Ya Todd, I already considered overbuying and returning the tiles I didn't like. Lawl.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Look at your e-mail. A lot to choose from.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Paul, I found the site so I could see them in color. There are a couple we like, but I think Heather is chickening out….lol. We'll see. I might no get her to be bold until the backsplash.

http://www.ctmtile.com/In_Stock_Collection/Ceramic_Tile/ISC_Malibu_Tile.html#








or








Probably not everyones tastes….lawl.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry. meant to send that pdf in color. I will re-send it. Let her know that it is easier to do it now rather than after the floor is installed.


----------



## ToddJB

Red and I struck a deal on him selling me his MKII. The price was a great deal, but his packing peanuts made it a stupid awesome deal! Thanks some much, Hombre.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## BigRedKnothead

I dunno Todd, what til you try turning that white oak burl, you might say different….lawl! Enjoy buddy. Like I say, it always behooves you if I'm sippin bourbon when I pack something. hehe.

Paul- I hear ya, I think she's worried about the flooring choice being so "permanant." I might not get here branch out until the backsplash. We both think we're not opinionated….until we try to design something together;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Uh oh. It's never good when you show up for work and they have the cranes in stadium lights out. Yep there's sometimes box cars on their side. Doh!


----------



## Tim457

Sorry Bucket, I used the embed code from that link you posted. Here's the link:





Nice job on the shower Todd. Nice "love seat" too.

I agree that yellow linoleum is rockin.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about the boxcars Red. Sounds like some OT though.

As far as designing with the wife - my wife still wears tie dyed tee shirts. She says I have no taste. Go figure!


----------



## 7Footer

Yikes Red, definitely not everyone's taste, but I trust you'll make it look pimp. Reminds me of something I'd see at a Mexican Restaurant. ;-)

Yeah that is a sex shower if I ever saw one Todd…. Well done, me likey.

You're all a bunch of curmudgeons! Sports, women (well, wifey), and woodworking, rule my world. 
Show me your







face

(not literally, I realize that wording might sound a bit weird after my sex shower comment)


----------



## Mosquito

Don't follow Oregon, but my alma mater does have this nice ongoing collection










And this interesting tidbit for the Senior class:










;-)


----------



## carguy460

Red - go with dark grout…When I redid my bathrooms in Missouri I layed a similar tile color as what you are showing and was going to just go with a white grout, but the wife talked me out of it…I'm glad she did, looked great with the dark (fake) wood vanity and cabinets I installed. Plus, light grout shows dirt like a MOFO.

Just thought I would pop in and give my unrequested opinion. Later on, Fellers!


----------



## Slyy

Todd, I think you're gonna like that Mk II, it's making me a pretty happy sharpener right now.
7', not really a fan of either team but I'm definitely pullin for the Ducks.
Though I gotta say, the WatchESPN app is still dang annoying tonight, wish they'd figure that ish out!


----------



## Mosquito

The WatchESPN app is screwy… I don't get any ESPN channels through cable. I can sign in with my cable provider to the WatchESPN app, and I can watch ESPN3, and ESPNU, but not ESPN or ESPN2, so anytime the Bison games are on ESPN/2, I go to the sports bar to watch it. That's alright, more fun that way


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Mos, the wife's gettin ultra annoyed she can't watch some ball, feeling the same. She's pushing to go to the German place and get some liter beers and watch the game. Dear god did I make a great choice!


----------



## Mosquito

lol nice.

This past Saturday, my parents met my wife and I to watch the FCS football final game (my dad works a little over halfway between their house and ours). When my wife and I were at our company holiday party that evening, someone came up to me and said "Hey, were you at Sensors today for the Bison game?" It was kind of funny.


----------



## jmartel

If it helps, 7, I'm an hour and a half away from University of Oregon on the coast right now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I didn't even know they had colleges in North Dakota.

It's ok Paul. Derailments actually mean getting off work early. Alright.

Jason- good call on the grout. Going as dark as I can stand.

7- ya, we have some funny taste. There's one style we both agree: Craftsman/ Arts and crafts. So, we keep coming back to it. A&C can have Asian and Spanish influences in in the textiles, tiles, and accents. Something like this would be our ideal kitchen. We should have bought a bungalow and been done with it


----------



## ToddJB

Dang that kitchen is awesome.

Jake, I'm going to give it whirl tomorrow. I've got a 65 that needs to be put into service this week.


----------



## jmartel

> It s ok Paul. Derailments actually mean getting off work early;-)
> 
> 7- ya, we have some funny taste. There s one style we both agree: Craftsman/ Arts and crafts. So, we keep coming back to it. A&C can have Asian and Spanish influences in in the textiles, tiles, and accents. Something like this would be our ideal kitchen. We should have bought a bungalow and been done with it
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


No point in a conductor/engineer/whatever you are coming into work when your train jumps the tracks I guess.










Also, I'm with you on the A&C kitchen cabinets. If we do have a house built, I'm going to attempt to build the cabinets in that style. Might do it out of Cherry, Mahogany/Sapele, or Walnut.

Like this:










I especially like this island design.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Oh…...that's some shizzle right there. Wish we had room for an island now.


----------



## jmartel

There's a FWW article about building craftsman cabinets. I'll have to find the issue number for it. If you don't have it, let me know and I can send you a digital copy.

But yeah, I've had those photos saved pretty much since I started woodworking.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I think we decided on walnut. I guess I need to keep stockpiling.

No worries about the FWW. I subscribe to their online dealy.

A kitchen remodel for us seemed like a huge task. If I'm gonna do it, I'm gonna do it right. I'll even follow Widdle's "orders of construction and remodeling." That said, I've kinda chipped away at aspects of it with this remodel. Doesn't seem as daunting now.


----------



## jmartel

If we have a house built, I'm basically going to be starting to build as soon as they break ground. Going to have to in order to be done in time. At this point, I think it would take me the whole build time to finish it, so thinking about doing bathroom cabinets is out of the question. Maybe a future project.

The builder grade cabinets are NOT holding up well at all in our townhouse. They are cracked, joints splitting, etc. And it's only a 6.5 year old place. I had thought about redoing/replacing them, but I think it's pretty set that we are moving so I'm going to try to get away without it.


----------



## jmartel

Here's the link, Red.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/woodworking-plans/article/a-woodworkers-kitchen.aspx


----------



## Slyy

> No worries about the FWW. I subscribe to their online dealy.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I'm sure I could look it up but I'm here now, he online FWW, does it gig you access to back issues? I've perused some of their stuff and see they sell plans for like $15 but access to a bunch of stuff would be cool.


----------



## widdle

Im a little late 7..Go Ducks…Apparently we're gonna have to go to 8 teams cuz that didn't work…

Red…i'm with the rectangle camp…Slate and walnut…oooh..Copper fixtures ooooh..


----------



## woodcox

I assembled this tonight…


















Sawing fast on the line, I was surprised they turned out. 








Draw boring is always fun. My first angled tenons,4/5 made the cut









I give you my French lathe stand/red size saw bench thanks for the ideas mange!








Some trimming needed along with a 2×12 bottom shelf for ballast. Oh, and a lathe I don't own yet!


----------



## 489tad

Hey Red the guy I sold the big jet lathe to has a stock pile of QS walnut. He was going to build an office for someone but the deal fell through. He lives in Wisconsin. Don't know if it's feasible, I could dig up his info if your interested. We can discuss my finders fee at a later date. Go Buckeyes!!


----------



## 489tad

"To a guy"


----------



## chrisstef

Right on woodcox that looks great buddy.

Sorry bout the ducks. Wish i could say i knew what happened but i nodded off at 21-14 and never recovered.

Home with a coughing, sneezing, snot leaking midget. On day 4 of the sickness. Were having orange juice freezy pops for breakfast. Way to hook it up with those essential breakfast vitamins dad.


----------



## Buckethead

Wow, wood cox! That's beautiful.

*just a lil sumthin I threw together*


----------



## CL810

Beautiful work WC!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Strong work WC, those feet make the design.



> Hey Red the guy I sold the big jet lathe to has a stock pile of QS walnut. He was going to build an office for someone but the deal fell through. He lives in Wisconsin. Don t know if it s feasible, I could dig up his info if your interested. We can discuss my finders fee at a later date. Go Buckeyes!!
> 
> - 489tad


That does sound tempting Dan. I'm still a couple years from doing the rest of the kitchen. It all takes time and money…and this phase is tapping me out. After this spring when I generate some more lumber money, we might have to see if that dude is still sitting on that walnut!


----------



## KelvinGrove

That is great work WC.

And for Red….how about a new "man cave" for the back yard…










http://ksu.craigslist.org/grd/4789051540.html


----------



## ShaneA

I am still working on my walnut cabinet/kitchen remodel. I need to come up with some sort of crown/top molding to bridge the gap between the top of the cabs and the ceiling. The lumber supplier wants $3LF for walnut crown. And I am not sure that the traditional profile is the look I want. Plus, even though I do not need too many LF (20-25lf maybe) I am too cheap for that. I am narrowing in on a "profileless" look, that would fit like crown and hang at an angle, but would have a "flat face". I guess I would just need to figure out the angles and rip a couple of angled edges on some 1/2" or 5/8" stock.

But, seeing those pictures above…it has my gears grinding that I could fabricate something similar and avoid all the angle/compound angle confusion. I would prolly lean to making the corbel portion just an angle vs the radius in the inspiration piece.

Breaking past the 90% threshold is going to take massive effort on my part.

Does the panel have any input on the easy way out on crown molding?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shane, I dunno if this style of crown is too simple for you, but it's silly simple to make. And the miters can easily be cut on a TS or chop saw. 









Man am I glad to be back in my shop.


----------



## chrisstef

IMO youve come this far Shane. For $100 crown it with walnut like a boss. From one 90%er to another.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, that is one option. I am assuming there are some angles to rip/bevel it at, that will make it hang somewhat near what the stuff from the store is?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cant find a picture of crown I made, but use this technique to make radius relief cuts.



















This with a few additional pieces profiled with a router can make some nice crown.


----------



## Buckethead

Edit: pretty slick, Paul! ^^^^ His photo demonstrates what I feebly tried to say.

If you bevel solid stock on a diagonal, then apply whatever millwork to that, you could easily just miter it on a 45 oriented to the saw as it is installed.

You can also cut milled crown like this, but it's best to use guage blocks, and is somewhat cumbersome. Extra hands serve well here. It's actually easier just to use the proper bevel/angle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Yep, that is one option. I am assuming there are some angles to rip/bevel it at, that will make it hang somewhat near what the stuff from the store is?
> 
> - ShaneA


Ya, there's just a strategically placed 45 degree rip on each edge of that board. You can get fancy and rip or route a groove or "shelf" for the crown to re rest on the cabinet, but I never do. I just use support blocks behind the crown.

Also, I cut it something like this. No need to lean the saw over in compound action:


----------



## Slyy

WC, some dang nice looking work there bud! Can't wait to see what equipment you get to add to the top that lathe bench! Got my new glasses in today, amazing how being able to see improves the world…..


----------



## Tim457

Shane I'm as a cheap bastard as they come, but if $75 in crown is all that's holding you up, pony up and get it done. Now if you don't like the profile that's a different story.

Woodcox that's some awesome work.

Tough luck Oregon fans that your Duck's got shot down. I was hoping they'd win because I'm a fan of anyone who's playing Ohio State, but at least they made the Big Ten look decent and showed the BCS system was as stupid as everyone knew it was.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that was tough. That QB for Ohio St. was a hoss though, dude is huge, 3rd game as a starter and just killing it. I heard old Joey Harrington on the radio last week and he said "ohio state will win if ezekiel elliot rushes or 200+ yards and 2 td's…" ... And Urb is a d!ck face, he should've taken a knee, that was a real d!ck move at the end punching that in for a TD when he could've run out the clock. You didn't miss much Stef, other than Elliot running all over the place, the Ducks got handled on all levels.

Jmart, that kitchen is the ish, love those cabinets. Also wish I had room for an island.

Very nice there Dub-C, that's another thing on my list to build.

We bought a new couch a couple nights ago, and have to wait a few weeks for them to be delivered, so my projects between now and then are build our cat a new cat hotel, and build a dog an elevated bed, lawl. no animals on the new couch.


----------



## ShaneA

Urban is a douche. That dude has always been an ass. I wanted Oregon to win just because he is such a D bag. I did hear a stat that no new team has won a national title since Washington in 2001. The old guard just keeps rolling.

I am not in love with the standard profile of crown molding, that and throw in the cost and that is one too many strikes against it. I can handle cove (although the stock required to get the right look looks to be pretty thick), the type Red used, and the kind in the pictured kitchen above. All more acceptable than the standard stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Milled the casing for my front door today. A&C style. 









Now I'm on to this mess.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You fuggin' machine. Looks good.

Outstanding work Woodcox!

Stef enjoys hair on his eggs.


----------



## August

Question 
I'm or been looking around for a good 12" slider 
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## ShaneA

Do you need the extra capacity/depth of the 12" vs the 10" models. I believe you will get less blade deflection with 10" models. I have the Makita 10" slider, it is just a couple of years old, but is really smooth and accurate. 12" crosscut capacity and 3 1/2" depth. The blade that comes with it is even pretty nice.


----------



## lateralus819

I had a 12" dewault. I loved it. I sold it though it was using valueable space that i needed for my lathe.


----------



## 7Footer

August, I just got this one (per Todd's recommendation), it's tits. Not a slider, way better…

Stef, upgrade your snowblower this winter.


----------



## RPhillips

> Question
> I m or been looking around for a good 12" slider
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I'd go with a 10" but….

10" or 12" get this > Bosch Compound Mitre Saw

edit: 7 Beat me to it…


----------



## JayT

Totally agree with Shane that unless you need the extra cut depth, a 10 incher is the way to go.

That said, I've used the Dewalt and Milwaukee 12in sliders. No comparison to me, the Milwaukee is a much better saw. I hear really good things about Bosch and Hitachi miter saws, as well.


----------



## August

Men I don't know what happen to what I replied??
Anyway cool thanks all
I do like that Bosch 
Looks like a solid arm?
Thanks again guys


----------



## chrisstef

Lol 7. Thats the first bit of white kim's backside has ever seen.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I agree with JayT about the Milwaukee being a good saw as I have one and like it a lot. Problem I have is the limited space in my shop and don't roll it out much anymore (Its on a foldup stand). Most crosscutting is done by hand, or on the TS. The saw that 7 has would get used much more often, as I could find a place for it to get permanently mounted.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah the arm is rock solid, haven't used it a ton yet, but it's definitely a quality piece of machine. I don't see it breaking down and loosening at all… 









I'm sure Kim has had a line or 2 of blow done off that turd cutter.


----------



## August

^looks very nice
Will see I will go look at one at Home Depot 
Thanks


----------



## jmartel

Coastal oregon is nice this time of year. It was warm today.


----------



## theoldfart

Jmart, day started out at 2 degrees, skied all day. Now my hand is in a cast, no skiing, no woodworking. BIG Bummer :-(


----------



## theoldfart

Jmart, day started out at 2 degrees, skied all day. Now my hand is in a cast, no skiing, no woodworking. BIG Bummer :-(


----------



## summerfi

Hope you didn't break anything Kevin. How long in the cast?


----------



## theoldfart

Not sure, i have to see a hand ortho in the next week or two. Knew I was in trouble when the doctor seemed excited about the way the thumb fractured. Also a lot of pretty colors!


----------



## RPhillips

Ouch! that sucks. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## DanKrager

Man, you need a SKI-STOP, you know the kind that stops you instantly before you hurt yourself.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

I spent the afternoon getting the boy indoctrinated into the Star Wars universe. I found all three original theatrical release versions of the original trilogy to get him started with. Along with some old toys of mine. Only the Y Wing is old school 1983 Kenner and the rest are the re-release Hasbro versions from 1996 plus the micro machines Millennium Falcon. He has been "flying" them around the house making Pew Pew sounds all afternoon.. win!


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, that would have been useful. Tried to thread the needle so to speak, went between two trees and "mis-judged" the gap. I made it , the skis made it, my hand didn't.

Rob, thanks.

Eric, train him right, the force is strong in him.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Kevin…sorry to hear about your thumb dude.

And for everyone else, a tool question. At some point I want to add a sander. Currently, I use a belt sander clamped to the bench but I want a belt/disk sander. My thinking is a 4 inch belt and at least an 8 inch disk. What are you guys using or what would you buy if you were in the market?


----------



## theoldfart

Rigid oscillating spindle sander, good for doing curves and irregular edges. Has a belt attachment as well.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I should have asked about spindle sanders… if you have a preference what is it based on?


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, day started out at 2 degrees, skied all day. Now my hand is in a cast, no skiing, no woodworking. BIG Bummer :-(
> 
> - theoldfart


Ouch. Hopefully you will heal quickly and can get back to outfitting that tool chest.

Well if it makes you feel any better, last time I tried to snowboard, I broke my arm in 2 places. I ski instead now.


----------



## Buckethead

Sorry bout that busted digit there Kev. Hope you like basketball or hockey.


----------



## Tim457

Ouch Kevin, sorry to hear. Hopefully won't keep you out of the action to long.

I never realized all the Star Wars toys weren't made by Hasbro. My mom still has all our vintage Star Wars toys and the ones our cousins gave us. A few with boxes but none in good enough shape to be worth anything.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry to hear about that Kevin. Doesn't it seem that the older we get, the tighter the spaces are?

Take note Jmart - no motorcycling between trees.

AF - Dad of the Year!

Dan - Ski Stop - lol!


----------



## CL810

Pics Kev, pics, you know the rules. ;-). Ouch hope the damage heals fast!


----------



## Slyy

Kev, hope whatever it is heals dang quick friend!!

Eric - that's how ya raise 'em right! I had to give me wife the lowdown on the Star Wars when we first started dating, didn't even know who C3PO was…....


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bummer Kev. I cut back on snowboarding when we had kids because it seemed easy to get hurt….and I was our only income. Now I just work with my hands dangerously close to sawblades everyday;-)

Eric, just this week we took down all the Star Wars gear in my son's room. He thinks he too old for it now. Kinda bummed me and Heather I'd offer you some stuff, but Dawson promised it all to his little cousin.


----------



## Airframer

Red - Tell him there is no such thing as too old for Star Wars! NEVAH! I wish I had kept more from my childhood. Nearly everything I had was sold at a Garage Sale back in the late 80's.. kills me to this day lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, this is all posters, big wall stickers, and a comforter. I'm having him put up the toys and stuff.

However, he's stuck with the Yoda green walls for awhile. With swapping kids rooms around over that past 8 years, I've painted that room 4 friggin times. It'll wait this time. I hate painting….lol.


----------



## jmartel

> Eric, just this week we took down all the Star Wars gear in my son s room. He thinks he too old for it now. Kinda bummed me and Heather I d offer you some stuff, but Dawson promised it all to his little cousin.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That's when you start filling out the emancipated minor paperwork.


----------



## 489tad

I had the great pleasure of meeting a local artist. He's a wood carver and I didn't have much time with him but asked if I could come back
.


































































I'll do a better job of pictures next time. Enjoy.


----------



## Airframer

"That's when you start filling out the emancipated minor paperwork."

^ Hahaha..


----------



## Buckethead

Oh my!

Those are jaw dropping, Dan.


----------



## jmartel

> "That's when you start filling out the emancipated minor paperwork."
> 
> ^ Hahaha..
> 
> - Airframer


Even worse would be if he decided that his favorite character was Jar-Jar.


----------



## Airframer

No No.. wesa no speak of himsa!


----------



## woodcox

Here Eric, this will keep ya busy for a few days…


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks everyone for the kind words, gotta develope some one handed techniques


----------



## Tim457

There's carving where it kind of looks like what its supposed to but you know it still took a lot of skill and then there's stuff that's totally the next level like that, Dan. Nice.


----------



## Airframer

> gotta develope some one handed techniques
> 
> - theoldfart


I was able to accomplish that by playing Tomb Raider as a kid….


----------



## ShaneA

^ Is that what you called it?


----------



## ToddJB

Evening boys. Missed a lot today. Kev, sorry bout the hand - hope it heals quick.

WC - lathe stand is awesome.

Dan - that guy is a heck of whittler

Shane - sack up (says the guy who is working on trim tonight from a year ago)

Today was the first day that fam is out of town. Hoping to make a couple dents in a few projects.


----------



## August

Yeah kev sorry about the hand

Now is it the right or the left hand?

Hopefully is not go hand LOL!!!!


----------



## Buckethead

I made a spoon. Yay me.


----------



## summerfi

> And for everyone else, a tool question. At some point I want to add a sander. Currently, I use a belt sander clamped to the bench but I want a belt/disk sander. My thinking is a 4 inch belt and at least an 8 inch disk. What are you guys using or what would you buy if you were in the market?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I have both a Rigid spindle sander and a Craftsman 6×48 belt with 9" disk sander. I consider them both indispensable. If I could only have one, it would be the Craftsman because you can always put a sanding drum in the drill press. The Craftsman lacks in quality, but better brands are much more expensive. I personally wouldn't go with one of the 4×36 belt with 6" disk sanders. Just too small.


----------



## theoldfart

August, I'm a righty and the break is in the left hand.

Again thanks everyone


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I have both a Rigid spindle sander and a Craftsman 6×48 belt with 9" disk sander. I consider them both indispensable. If I could only have one, it would be the Craftsman because you can always put a sanding drum in the drill press. The Craftsman lacks in quality, but better brands are much more expensive. I personally wouldn t go with one of the 4×36 belt with 6" disk sanders. Just too small.
> 
> - summerfi


I was thinking the six inch might be too small. I was explaining to the wife about using only one side of the disk and she said…"oh, like your new 12 inch drill press only lets you drill six inches from the side? Why do guys insist on saying things are twice as big as they really are?"

But I think I will be shopping for one with at least a 9 inch disk. Anybody have any suggestions?

And Sears is on my list of places to never shop again so that one is out.


----------



## john2005

That's a bummer Kevin. Here's prayin for a speedy recovery!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great picture JBridge, thanks.

Sorry you got hurt Kev. :-( Heal quick!

Eric - You do good work, fine, fine work.

Wow Dan! Awesome, thanks.

I dig it Bucket.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm shooting for a different role in my company. I'm having a sit down (quasi interview) with that manager in an hour. Wish me luck boys.


----------



## LukieB

Best of Luck Todd!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

G'luck brother. You got this.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Lucas.


----------



## JayT

Luck to ya, Todd! Let us know how things go.


----------



## LukieB

What up Tony….How are you and the rest of the boys doing? Red's shop production still making everyone feel inferior, and Stef's making everyone feel better?


----------



## theoldfart

Go get 'em Todd, good luck

Hello Lukie

just got back from the ortho, no surgery, should heal up just fine. Hurts like hell right now.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys. Lukie I'm honored that my request is what brought you out of the woodworks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am well, thanks.
Red is an overachiever.
Stef is demented.
Todd's a banker.
Kevin is sorta retired.
Shane continues to lay it down.
Scotty is too good for us.
Eric is proven a fine specimen of a father and more than adequate at busting nuts. 
Bhog finally came out of the closet.

I'm missing a bunch but I believe everyone else is fair at least.

And you?


----------



## theoldfart

The pretty colors I mentioned


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, and Jmart is still suspect.


----------



## LukieB

Hey Kev, bummer about the hand, hope you heal up quick.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch Kev!


----------



## August

good luck todd

damn kev oucj
glad everything ok now??
take care bud


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Kev. We need to start calling you Little Jack Horner


----------



## summerfi

Kev, a broken bone in my hand was one of the more painful things I've endured. Best wishes my friend. One day, when you get old, you may develop arthritis there. ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Bob "get old" ? Feels like I'm already there.


----------



## chrisstef

You girls have been gabbing so much you woke up Lukie. Nice work.

Geez, that looks painful OF. Thumb humping the girl from the blueberry patch probably startled her. Shoulda started smaller and not went straight for the thumb. Next time.

Who you callin demented? Slightly chemically imbalanced, maybe.

Trying to hammer down a finish on the mantle beam before I go cutting her up. I wish I could translate the things my wife says into phrases and sentences I could understand. "I want it somewhere between black and tannish" "So brown with a little yellow" "No, not really". Ill take my own liberties on the finish me thinks. So far ive done one side flat and clean with shellac. Another side drawknifed and finished with shellac and black dye. Another side lightly sanded and finished with shellac, and a portion with shellac and black dye. Gonna grab a few more things and keep tinkering until I find the promised land.

Good luck Todd.


----------



## Slyy

WOWZERS! Pretty colors indeed Kev! Oh Man fellas, this is the last whole free day I've got till May! Go back to work tomorrow at one and then Monday begins the new semester! Might be in absentia for a while after that, I suppose we'll see!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Wife phrases.

I am not here to label anyone Stef, go with what you feel comfortable with. I was just tying to get Lucas in the ballpark with my estimation. Love to see some pics of the work on the mantle so far.

Good luck Jake, take care man.


----------



## chrisstef

Your estimation is very fair sir, no worries. 

Ill get some pics of the samples this evening for ya. Ive just been tinkering on an 18" cut off so nothing spectacular to really show besides some blacks, tans, yellows, browns, and other markings.


----------



## ToddJB

Meeting done. It was a meet and greet and I think it well. I'll have another with another guy on Thurs or Fri and then move to official interviews. He did indicate that someone else internally is shooting for it, as well. So, we'll see.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, just print this off and glue it down:










"I did my best to follow your piss poor discription… love you shmookie pie"


----------



## Hammerthumb

> The pretty colors I mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


Looks like a Hammerthumb to me.


----------



## LukieB

Tony, somehow your summary post along with a few others were not posted the last time I checked the thread and commented. And it wasn't just my slow typing. Weird. Your summary sounds about right, I agree Stef is Demented. I am doing well, spent quite a bit of time in the shop lately, so that helps with my overall demeanor. : )

Kev, Ouch man that looks absolutely terrible.

Todd, I like the way you think…Looks black and tanish to me!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey Lucas. Good to see you old buddy. Ya, my driving force in woodworking is still to make ya'll feel inferior. lawl.

I thought Tony's synopsis was dead on.

+1 to hand injuries being brutal. Lotta nerves in there. Too date, my only woodworking injury is crushing my pinky into a couple pieces. I was watching the clock til I could take another Oxy on that one.


----------



## DanKrager

Ouch, TOF. That picture hurts. At least it's pointed the right direction now…

Welcome back, LukieB. What's going on in the shop?

LOL on the finish, Todd. Forgot "bless her heart"....

Anxious to see the end result, Stef. Good luck with the finish…you may have please her another way.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

> Good luck with the finish…you may have please her another way.
> 
> - Dan Krager


If it comes down to depending on that Dan the marriage likely won't make it.


----------



## Slyy

Todd, glad to hear it went well at the very least. Wishing luck getting the move up!


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, if you mean hammering it into a tree you'd be right!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, we'll see how it plays out Dan. I over estimated on the size we really needed (as suggested by widdle) so im going to be cutting the 8×8 down to 5×8. The wife seems to like leaving some of the circular sawn mill marks on it and I agree, it looks pretty cool. The problem being that when I cut off one side, either the top or the bottom will be fresh wood with no mill marks. Im thinking youd see the bottom so that's out. Im cool with the top being all fresh and new looking but im not sure if she is, or, if it will look funny. I guess that's why we do samples.


----------



## ToddJB

Why can't the 3" be off the back of the piece?

Edit: Never mind I answered my own question.


----------



## ToddJB

You could cut a "veneer" of it on the bandsaw, then cut off the mass, and then glue your veneer back on.


----------



## Buckethead

Good luck with that vertical move, Todd. Important stuff. Good stuff.

Stef, how u gonna cut that hunk off? You could use a blade you bend a few teeth on, if you have a spare, older blade. Brandt. Knew. Sawr. Marques.

That looks painful, Kev. Sorry, Bruh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Clever bankers.


----------



## chrisstef

Bucket - Ill use a circ saw or the tablesaw to cut both sides and finish with a handsaw. Its white pine so it shouldn't be all that terrible. A lil time behind the thumbhole aint never hurt nobody. Someone else suggested an angle grinder to recreate the marks as well. Personally, id like the top to be fresh wood, nice and flat, so all the knick knacks wont be wobbling around and whatnot.

Todd - No riser on the bandsaw so im limited to 6" but I think a buddy of mine has a 12" capacity on his so "veneering" is definitely an option.


----------



## ToddJB

Screw your buddy. You have handsaws, man up.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, gotta 14" bs, but you and a thumby would me more authentic.


----------



## LukieB

Hola Rojo. Yeah well, keeping up with you is my driving force in woodworking. Your cocobolo knobs and totes look absolutely stunning by the way. I hate you.

Dan K, been working on quite a few "Andy Art Boxes" I did what I always do and bit off more than I could chew. Made one and it came out good, and was fun. So I set out to make quite a few more, and by the 45th spline or so, it started feeling a lot like work….First one came out good though.



Stef, I agree with Todd, man up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lucas droppin a bomb with the box.

You girls keepin up?









Today's action for Lucas.


----------



## LukieB

MMMMMhh 164. I want one. That thing looks dead sexy with those handles. Well done sir.


----------



## summerfi

Another one of my Dad's instruments found its way home yesterday. This is violin #42 that he made in 1987. He gave or sold it to his brother (my uncle) and then his son (my cousin) got it when the uncle passed. Now the cousin sold it to me. It's never been played and looks like it did the day Dad finished it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow!
Glad it found it's way safely home.


----------



## JayT

Nice, Bob. When's are you putting on a recital? I'm sure we'd all make the drive to Montana to hear it.


----------



## August

Yeah indeeeeeeed 
That 164 is sexy


----------



## summerfi

My recital days are over Jay. It didn't end well.


----------



## chrisstef

That's really cool Bob. Congrats.


----------



## ToddJB

Cool Bob. That first pic looks like it's chrome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^An expert polisher of said material. (settle down Jpipe.)


----------



## Airframer

> Screw your buddy. You have handsaws, man up.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yea but nothing to clamp it to while cutting so he is f'd there.

Stef - if it is the top I wouldn't think a flat new surface stained to match the mantel would be out of line. It will be seen from a horizon line type view and whatever is set on it will have a flat base to sit on.


----------



## chrisstef

I got a workmate and a couple saw horses …. and a 5 gal bucket of paint. Ill get it done 

I do agree with the flat top though AF. I just picked up some dark brown mission transfast dye to see it that wont help out the wife's "vision". Of course they were out of quarts of arm r seal though. Here's to hoping a pint gets me through.

I also scooped some abranet sanding disks …. any opinions on those puppies? At $1.75 a pop they better be the cats tits.


----------



## Buckethead

OMG U GUYS I MANNED UP DIDNT YOU SEE THE SPOON?

PROJECT!

BAM!


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Great picture JBridge, thanks.
> 
> Sorry you got hurt Kev. :-( Heal quick!
> 
> Eric - You do good work, fine, fine work.
> 
> Wow Dan! Awesome, thanks.
> 
> *I dig it Bucket.*
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Keep up Bucket, no time to coddle you.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks Tony! Such a feat should not go unrecognized.


----------



## widdle

Soo you have a 8" x 8" that you want to rip down to 5" and the existing beam has mill marks that you like ? cant you take it back and have them rip it 5 " ?


----------



## LukieB

Bob, wow, that thing is gorgeous.

Stef, Well i can tell you that the Abranet discs are worthless for putting on the grinder to shape a box. I should have known better, that disk exploded into quite a few pieces the second it caught an edge. But used for their intended purpose…..I was pretty impressed. I used the 600g disc on that box and a couple more and was amazed with the surface it left behind. Particularly on the one with rosewood. Polished, not sanded.


----------



## Slyy

> PROJECT!
> 
> BAM!
> 
> - Buckethead


Haha epic spoonage fo' sho' Bucket!!!

Red - stair project getting closer to completion?!?

Bob - Fantastic!! That violin looks sweet! Glad to see it home with you, I can still only imagine the look the pa would have seeing those things come home!

Lukie - that's a fantastic box brah.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> OMG U GUYS I MANNED UP DIDNT YOU SEE THE SPOON?
> 
> PROJECT!
> 
> BAM!
> 
> - Buckethead


Manned up? Spoons are for sissys! Wheres the fork?


----------



## Buckethead

Bob… Back when I was your age, I used to play violin. I do miss it. That is a beautiful instrument, and the fact that it was made by the hand of your father is incredible. Congratulations on recovering such a priceless family heirloom.

Paul, believe it or not, my wife loved this thing. She wants me to make more. She likes the imperfection of it. She's not as fond of the cutting board.


----------



## racerglen

Kevin, from experience, nows the time to buy more clamps, lots of clamps ! Perfect excuse and no arguments ;-)

Kinda overwhelmed by all thats been going on here since my last check in, think maybe it's an internet paradise ? nah, just stringin' along, oh that'd be Red's job.
'
Bob, that's a marvelous piece !


----------



## Slyy

Okay, not an insurmountable obstacle for me, just little experience with the electrons.

The wall switch get-up on the. Drill Press was/is atrocious. Also the insulation on that portion of the cord is about as hard as concrete and cracking about as much as you'd think. Needless to say it needs a new switch. I've contemplated rerouting it to the area that was drilled out to mount the walls switch box on the side. Maybe fashion a flush mount switch inside the head casting (would provide a bit more safety to reach it in an ermergency).

But, the wiring box(?) on the back of the motor has some round plugs/cutouts two of the three are being used by the horrible switch and the power cord itself. Can I knockout/remove the third one and install some kind of switch inside that wiring box?

The wiring box








This is "as found" condition minus me cleaning up the dirt and old paint.
The plug is coming in from the top in the picture and hopefully you can make out the cracking evident in the switch wire leaving what is the bottom in the picture.

Here's a shot of the third "cutout/plug" thing.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, and anyone else that backpacks/camps a good bit…

Got a cookware recommendation? Something for the wife and I to go on 1-2 day trips. Additional use would be for multi-day trips on the motorcycle. Still have some REI gift cards in the pocket from Christmas to use up.


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, I'm not sure I would push to put the switch in this box. A proper switch will take up too much room here I think. Is there a location where an original switch might have been located out by the operator? If so, shoot for a replacement there. I was surprised to find an exact replacement switch at the local farm store for my old drill press. 








On a motor this small, a standard wall switch will work just fine. Mount it in a full metal box (handy box) with the proper cord relief and a metal switch cover plate designed for the box. If you cut a hole to mount it inside the head casting, there won't be dust protection and it is likely to get in the way somehow inside. It doesn't hurt to add a tiny caulk bead around the punch outs to keep them more dust tight. Maybe you can find a box with only one punch which is all you'll need. 
You need to replace the power cord with SO two wire with ground, size 12 gauge would be OK. After you get the main power cord in its strain relief, run a short length of it up to the switch and secure the black wire to one switch terminal and the white wire to the other, green to the switch green. Make sure the switch goes up for "on" and down for "off". This means make sure you've got the black wire on the bottom terminal and white on the top so the switch will work as expected. Then, back at the motor connect the feed black to black, twist lock green wire to green wire in power cord with a short green to a grounding screw. The white from the switch will return to the black wire into the motor. Put a piece of black or red tape on it to indicate it carries full power when the switch is on. Put your plug on the other end of the power cord and install cover plates. It looks like there is potential to thus clean up (eliminate) some of that yellow wire… ??? Wish I were there…it's a LOT simpler to do than to describe.
DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Kevin, OUCH! Feel for ya bud. I broke my right index finger once (the hand I use to wipe my…well, you know), terribly inconvenient.

Bob, getting something back that your dad made is priceless.

Red, show the stair progress.

Stef, show mantle progress.

Jake, I'm no help to ya bud.

Lukie, awesome, I red the blog that inspired you.

Off topic, my email inbox decided to quit receiving (can still send). Contacted the provider, tried every diagnostic and fix that I could find on the internet, decided it was a problem with Outlook 2003 (hush, I know), downloaded Outlook 2007, pulled it up, same problem. Can send, not receive. Where do I find an IT wizz?


----------



## duckmilk

Dan, could you repeat that? I didn't get it all.


----------



## DanKrager

I hear ya, Duck.

First you take the…. OK. Got that? (bless your heart).  
DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Haha! Thanks, got it


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Duck, I've got to hit the hay now but if you don't figure it out before tomorrow evening, shoot me a PM and I'll help you work it out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good man Billy.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks, Billy. I'm going to contact the ISP first thing and see if there were any settings changed. Wierd that after installing a newer version, it won't work. Really don't want to bust for a new computer, only to find it still doesn't work.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart and Jake, I'll give you detailed answers tomorrow when I'm at a computer.


----------



## Slyy

> Dan, could you repeat that? I didn t get it all.
> 
> - duckmilk


Haha duck, almost feel the same! Some helpful direction there though and greatly appreciated DK.
Yeah I feel like it could use some wire clean up in there as well.
From what I've read Dan, these were sold both with and without motors. My guess is this was purchased sans motor and someone hooked one up. The drilled two holes in the lefts side of the head unit to mount the switch box to.
I may just replace the cord and for now remount back in its previous location. Might decide on something else later, I'm just torn between going after uninterrupted design flow of the original rear mounted switch (those that came with motor) versus accommodating some form of better safety in the case of getting an extremity trapped in it.

Also wife and I are watching Fantasia(haven't seen it since we were kids), hard to believe that was originally release SEVENTY-FIVE years ago! Puts me at about negative 43 when it was released! Also the Right of Spring section is animated with dinosaurs and their subsequent extinction, just interesting to see how our understanding has changed since then. They have the dinosaurs dying of cataclysmic drought, this was long before Petroleum science and geology discovered strong evidence of impact craters and at the time it was hotly debated what impact craters on earth were (many argued they were volcanic in nature). Kinda wonder where my love of astronomy and music might have been influenced from as a little kid?


----------



## woodcox




----------



## CL810

Beastly WC!


----------



## DanKrager

DubC, that is SO slick the lathe will slide right off. That's a piece of furniture, man. The tool going on here cannot have a single speck of rust. You've raised the bar.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Check out WC showin off the squills!

No mantle sample work last night. No pics. I suck.


----------



## Buckethead

WC putting the boys in place. I shoulda made another spoon.


----------



## ToddJB

Shoot dang that's awesome. Is it the photo or are to two front legs at really different angles?


----------



## Buckethead

My money is on 'it's the photo'.


----------



## ToddJB

> Got a cookware recommendation?
> 
> - jmartel


It really depends on how gourmet you get and how lightweight you want to be (those two do not play well together)

GSI makes the most clever set ups in my opinion. The Dualist is small and compact, but everything you need for 2, but it is NOT good for cooking multiple things or things that need more of a skillet.

Their Backpacker takes up more room and weighs more, but give you more options.

Both of these are teflon though, which I think I remember you stating you're against. We've had a teflon set for years and it's held up great. When you're done cooking just take some loose (rock free) dirt and rub it around the inside, it sucks up all the cooking goo and cleans in the process, then just rinse out with some water.

If you want to go really minimalist and durable go with Titanium. Snow Peak has the market on that.

And if you go that route you can pick up some of these and these


----------



## ShaneA

I agree with Dan, that lathe stand is furniture quality. Very nice.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks. All tenons are at ten degrees. I profiled the tops of the feet along with the mortises a few months ago. Legs and feet were originally going to be a tall sharpening/joinery type bench that I never could get around to finishing. A large knot prevented the mortises from being equally spaced. It worked out in the end though. It strangely came together at a preplanned 30" tall.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, I ve got to hit the hay now but if you don t figure it out before tomorrow evening, shoot me a PM and I ll help you work it out.
> 
> - NinjaAssassin


Man, Billy must have some kind of bad a.. reputation. I opened up my email program this morning and it said "Good morning sir! Here are todays messages sir! Anything else I can do for you sir? Please don't sic that ninja assassin on me, pleeeease!"

Thanks Billy


----------



## jmartel

Thanks, Todd. In my research, it seemed like the GSI stuff was the one to go with. We generally try to stay away from teflon stuff, but with how little use this will see, I'm sure I can make an exception. I doubt I'll be doing more than one pot meals anyway, so that's not a problem. I don't think we'll be doing gourmet stuff.

I decided against titanium due to cost and basically every report that states that the heat distribution is terrible on them. Basically, their best advantage is weight from what I can gather, and I'm not going to be doing the entire PCT, so that's not an issue. Weight issues on the motorcycle are non-existent.

We've gotten rid of everything else Teflon and switched to stainless or cast iron in our house, so a week per year using a teflon camping stuff won't kill us.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job, WC!! With a little larger dimensions and only the back legs splayed, that design would make a nice workbench.


----------



## ToddJB

And Jake:

Dan is right that a regular light switch will work, but I think that look hokey. This set up is my preference for drill presses.



















Here is an example of the Cutler Hammer Switch (though this is not a cheap example), they pop up on BYOD for about $35 fairly regularly.

If you want to go with the light switch type, I highly prefer the look of the ball cap ones, like this:










Allen Bradley, also made cool switches. This is the one that came on my lathe. This style is a little bigger, but still would look rad cleaned up.










From the motor to the box I REALLY like the look of shielded wire, like this:










For the wire that goes to the outlet a lot of dude use a desktop computer wire and just cut off the female end. Most is rated to 15amp it's good and flexiable and usually free.

If you're going to buy wire you can get 12 or 14 gauge wire. Dan mentioned SO, but I'm pretty sure SO isn't sold any more and has been replaced by SOOW and SJOOW, this is just fancy for heat and oil resistant and nice and flexible. If you go that route you need to get a plug, too. I like these and these

You can also pick up some filler caps to plug up your unused holes in your motor box.

Everything you need, except a cool vintage switch can be picked up at the big box stores. Just chat with the guys there to find it, just don't ask their advice, that's a rabbit hole of stupid most of the time.

As for wiring up, I can walk you through it when you're ready, if you want.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, I agree about Titanium and heat distribution. Advantage is only weight and you can beat the crap out of it and not worry about flaking teflon.


----------



## jmartel

I'll probably wander through the flagship store this weekend and take all the kits apart and see if I can remember how to put them all back together so they fit in the box/bag. That's the good thing about having a flagship store 10 minutes away. Basically anything they have online, they have in there. The bad thing is, I don't think I've ever gone in and not spent at least $100.

Sort of like how whenever I go to buy wood off of Craigslist. I show up thinking I'll only spend $100 on what they have to get me through a project or two, and the next thing I know, I'm loading up $300 worth and some extras that the seller gives me.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Yeah. I work 7 blocks from the Denver Flagship, but working there for 3 years there is not much that I need.


----------



## ToddJB

Last night's shop session










That's right kids, Todd is making yet another box thing out of old fence and pallets.

Quick fit of caucus:










Selected pieces for a door:










Any guesses as to what this one will be?

Hint: The size is 22×15 x 5.75 (without door).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some bankers have classy taste in aesthetics, possess knowledge and are prolific.

Most Demos are towel-sitters.

Looks very cool Todd.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Is it a place to hide the bodies?


----------



## ToddJB

The bodies of what? Troll dolls?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Trolls are people too


----------



## Buckethead

I snagged som pallet wood yesterday too. 









Oak, 3"x3.5", 2 @ 10', and the other 8'. Some rays showing on one piece, even through the rough surface.

Presuming it to not be kiln dried.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Bucket, I've yet to find a good source for hardwood pallets and dunnage. All I seem to find is pine.


----------



## chrisstef

> Some bankers have classy taste in aesthetics, possess knowledge and are prolific.
> 
> Most Demos are towel-sitters.
> 
> Looks very cool Todd.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Only if said towel is rolled rightly enough and in the correct orientation.


----------



## Buckethead

Me too… I have been really lucky to be doing some work at a retail box store build, and many of the heavier materials such as stone, iron and steel pipes have been delivered using some larger hardwood timbers and pallets. I'm really stocking up. Stacked and stickered. Hoped it had dried, but lost a couple pieces to warpage before I made the effort to properly stack. Not dry yet.

Some has powder post beetle holes, but I treated this before bringing them into the garage… Err… Shop. I like the holes they leave.

This is to say… Pay attention to any new tilt panel construction sites. Make friends. The wood will generally end up in a dumpster.

This job: one guy took some oak timbers to make a sandbox. (Red oak, not white) another guy is building a support for a tree house. Again, with red oak and poplar. I tried to explain what they had, and the futility of misusing it, to no avail. It's all good… In a few months, they'll just have a mess to clean.

I have maybe 300 BF, some still in timbers, some ripped down. I ripped to expose grain, vs to maximize board width. Also, worked within the limitations of my ryobi TS.


----------



## ToddJB

Good thoughts, Bucket


----------



## DanKrager

I agree with Todd about a regular light switch being hokey looking. If you can find one and have the resources, what Todd showed would be a lot classier. 
I do like the switch up front though. From personal near miss, I was able to escape injury free when a piece caught on a drill bit and I was able to hang on to it stalling the motor until I could shut it down with free hand. I would have been in big trouble if I had to let that piece go to reach the switch. 
Being careful all the time is just not realistic…as exemplified by birth rates. We try though…yes?
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

Todd, my wife said I need to build some pieces in the distressed/reclaimed style your piece is. Here I'm taking time to clean up wood when she'd rather it be rough and dirty. (Insert innuendo here)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rough and dirty is a common desire from that camp. Shane told me.


----------



## ShaneA

It true Tony.

Pallets/crates multiply like rabbets here. Most are pine, there are some oak and hardwood ones too. I was making calls earlier in the week to find a company to pick them up and give them a good home. I bet we have a couple of hundred. They take up too much space. The recycle company crowd really only seems to have interest in the 40×48 size. Snobs!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some people are size queens (7foot) Shane, not much you can do. It is just a preference thing nothing to be angry about.


----------



## Buckethead

Wise words, tony.


----------



## August

Hey question for all 
Can you guys post your shop chair? 
This is what I'm thinking


----------



## ToddJB

I use an old Cosco Step Stool










here's a better pic for the websites.


----------



## August

Damn Todd
That's avery nice shop you got men,.
What is the deal with the 3 table saw?
And question do you already have. Table saw fence in mind?


----------



## chrisstef

Todds a uni-whore.


----------



## ToddJB

The only TS that is functional is the one on the left. The one on the right will be the main saw in my shop when it gets refurbished, and the saw in the back is a parts donor for the saw on the right when I rebuild it. Some day I will be a one Table Saw shop.

And I have a Biesemyer Fence that go on the rebuilt saw, but the one on the current saw works fine for now.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todds a uni-whore.
> 
> - chrisstef


I like 'em cheap, heavy and in multiples of 3.


----------



## 7Footer

Todd's a known unisaw hoarder.

Here's a pic of Hog's shop chair (hand-me-down after Tony "outgrew" it)....


----------



## chrisstef

> Todds a uni-whore.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> I like em cheap, heavy and in multiples of 3.
> 
> - ToddJB


Googling fat, ugly, triplets was not good.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol … ahahahaha 7!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Who sits down in their shop? There's work to do!

Got some fun shop goodies today. Care package from John on right. Some of that ugly cocobolo on the left. May you all never get that affliction.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Red, that top piece on the left is awesome.


----------



## Mosquito

Here's mine, no room for a chair, so it has to pull double duty lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!
Ba$tard.


----------



## theoldfart

Here's my seat, nice and heavy, wide, and verrrrry comfortable


----------



## Hammerthumb

Couldn't afford a shop log. Had to make this to sit on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Googling fat, ugly, triplets was not good.
> 
> - chrisstef


HahaHAHAH!! I missed that on first read.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Under the heading of any day you learn something is a good day…today was excellent.

I learned that:

1. You really do need to check the hot water heater every month even if it does mean climbing under the house into a space too low to duck walk in.

2. Old men can't duck walk like they once did.

3. A new relief valve for a water heater is only $10.00

4. A leaky relief valve can damn near double your electric bill for the month.

5. The folks at North GA Electric Co-op are really helpful.

One more disaster and I'll be a damn genius.

BTW Todd…cool info on the switches. Got any supplier info? The wife wants a diabolical box and one of those retro types would look cool on it.


----------



## August

Damn you really have to be careful what kind of question you ask here LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

This place isn't for amateurs August.

Red is here only due to being grandfathered in and to thicken his skin; Eric keeps him in line.

Jmart is suspect.

Walden hung out here and look what happened to him.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, and a Pro Tip: If Stef asks for your number so he can send a picture of a "project" he'd like your opinion about, don't fall for the bait.


----------



## August

Your a goodman Tony
I'm begining to see that LOL


----------



## ShaneA

Paul, is that a Jet Exacta Saw in the background I see? I am beginning to have the itch to upgrade my Ridgid TS 3650 contractor saw. That Jet w/the long fence goes on sale from time to time for a little over $2k. I would be stretching for that, so I am not sure I want to reach into the $3k market for Sawstop, PM, or Unisaw.

I don't have the acumen for a saw restoration, and the people round my parts on CL could spawn their own loony bin with what they want for used WW equipment.

I am not a Grizzly basher or a Grizzly lover, but their QC worries me a bit….

What a long winded way to say, tell me about that saw.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red is here only due to being grandfathered in and to thicken his skin; Eric keeps him in line.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


What can I say? A big heart is my greatest strength, and my kryptonite.

Shane, man I'd have a tough time dropping anywhere near 2k and not getting a sawstop…..not to open that can of worms though.


----------



## woodcox

I took this when the shop closed, sentimental I suppose. Someday I will try to reproduce a wood copy of it.









I pre ordered a DVD to make Schwarzie's roorkee this morning, the driving force for me wanting a lathe. Material choices are going to be difficult, so many cool color combinations with leather and hardwood. My Christmas from lee valley just showed up, round tenon cutter and a taper bit for the joinery. It will be an awesome camp chair!


----------



## ToddJB

Had I not committed to replacing all my stationary tools with vintage I'm not sure I would have got rid of 3650. I like that saw a lot.


----------



## ShaneA

My current saw owes me nothing. I got it new for $300 from a reconditioned outfit here in town. I have had it 7 yrs or more, I guess. I would like more power, better DC, and the fence and blade angle tend to wander a bit, so if I don't check them too often, they will get outta whack. It has been good to me though. No complaints, just wondering about the other side, I use the TS way more than any other tool in my shop. I love me some table saw.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Paul, is that a Jet Exacta Saw in the background I see? I am beginning to have the itch to upgrade my Ridgid TS 3650 contractor saw. That Jet w/the long fence goes on sale from time to time for a little over $2k. I would be stretching for that, so I am not sure I want to reach into the $3k market for Sawstop, PM, or Unisaw.
> 
> I don t have the acumen for a saw restoration, and the people round my parts on CL could spawn their own loony bin with what they want for used WW equipment.
> 
> I am not a Grizzly basher or a Grizzly lover, but their QC worries me a bit….
> 
> What a long winded way to say, tell me about that saw.
> 
> - ShaneA


Not a bad saw for the money. I do like the long fence, but have had to make some repairs to due to the way they mount the plastic side pieces. Have had it for about 14 years with no other issues. It is a right tilt which a lot of people don't like, but I really don't have a preference. All in all, I would give the saw a Hammerthumbs up.

Funny story: bought the saw at a woodworking show here in LV. Got a bandsaw at the same time. Got a buddy with another truck to come down to the show as these were the display models. They gave me a great deal on them at the time, but don't remember the price. Got both units home and then discovered that the saw was 5hp - 3 phase. I called the dealer up and they were glad I called as this model should have been sold at a much higher price. I agreed to exchange it for the 3hp single phase as long as they did the pickup and delivery. The only problem was that they brought the exchange un-assembled. Should have asked for another discount.


----------



## ToddJB

> BTW Todd…cool info on the switches. Got any supplier info?


Tim, are you asking where you can buy these? Gotta keep your ear to the ground and your nose in the computer. Most of mine came from machines I've bought and kept, or cannibalized for the cool parts and sent it back out the door. But ebay is a good source, also if you're not a member of OWWM.org, join, then watch their BYOD section where people sell stuff. If you're looking locally, I dunno, motor and machine repair, electrical supply, reStores. We have a machine automation company that has a used parts bin that sometimes has some gems.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Btw, Shane said he was a tile snob and would unbuddy me if I didn't get quality. So….


----------



## Hammerthumb

Did it come with marinara sauce?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I wish Paul! I'm hungry.

WC- Rourkee? Very cool. A camping chair for pimps.

You guys might get a kick out of this:

Me: Hey girls, Dawson's having some boys sleep over. What should we do?
Emma: Oh, probably beat 'em up. 
Aubrey: Ya! I'll get the hammer!
Me: Jeepers girls! lol.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Let them Know that when they get a little older, Dawson will be beating up their boyfriends.


----------



## ToddJB

"Jeepers"?


----------



## racerglen

Look Beve, don't go pickin on the big guy, he's larning.. ;-)


----------



## jmartel

> "Jeepers"?
> 
> - ToddJB


My thoughts exactly. Could have at least used "Gee Whiz"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> "Jeepers"?
> 
> - ToddJB


Well, it's better than takin the Lord's name in vain

I am getting some gray hair already. I blame these girls.


----------



## DanKrager

Here's a care package on its way to Daddywoofdawg. Cable stringable tambours. Some assembly required!








DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Todd…I'll start looking


----------



## RPhillips

> Shane, man I d have a tough time dropping anywhere near 2k and not getting a sawstop…..not to open that can of worms though.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I'm with you on that. Met a neighbor of mine the other day, he lost all finger on his left hand at the knuckles… TS incident… still its hard for me to justify the money, but if I'm ever in the park, might as well


----------



## duckmilk

> I learned that:
> 
> 1. You really do need to check the hot water heater every month even if it does mean climbing under the house into a space too low to duck walk in.
> 
> 2. Old men can t duck walk like they once did.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


What you got against me??? I duck walk with the best of them 










Take your pick Auggie, justy stay away from 7'er :0


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, I'm over 4 hours behind everyone else.

Todd, my guess is cabinet for adult toys. Same advice, stay away from 7'


----------



## Airframer

I wonder if they still make you duck walk in circles in your underwear with 10 other dudes in their underwear when you process into the military.. most awkward duckwalk ever.. Stef would like it though.


----------



## duckmilk

Was never in the military, Eric. Three years in a military academy though, through high school in the 70' in NM.

In some instances, I sometimes think it may have been worse.


----------



## widdle

Do any of you guys no why and if there is a fix for
Viewing this site from an iPhone ?


----------



## theoldfart

wid, something about 90 proof. I don't use my IPhone 4 for LJs any more. Too many redirects to junk aps and the like


----------



## chrisstef

I always called the duck walk when one's sittin on the can and youve got to, pants around your ankles, "duck walk" to the closet because youre out of butt paper.

Shop stool. Biobehavioral lab. Uconn. Padded, 360 swivel, adjustable height. Damn near my most favoritist things in my shop.


----------



## duckmilk

Plus a scoop for when you're out of paper.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work duck, did you bend the ladder backs?


----------



## chrisstef

Im trying a fix now widdle. Keep ya posted.


----------



## duckmilk

> Nice work duck, did you bend the ladder backs?
> 
> - woodcox


Naw, those are from our old house, store bought by the wife. My skills are limited to adirondacks, barely. They just happened to be in the background, but I thought the scene worked.


----------



## chrisstef

Heres my fix for the redirect. Its working so far. 
Click general. 
Scroll down. 
Click restrictions. 
Click enable restrictions at top of page. 
Create. 4 digit passcode. 
Confirm passcode. 
Slide to off the following:
I tunes store
Installing apps. 
In app purchases.

Open settings.


----------



## duckmilk

I have bent small pieces for back scratchers though. Pretty easy to do.


----------



## Buckethead

Just tried it on my ipad. Generally get the redirect a few times a day, so time will tell. Thanks Stef!


----------



## 489tad

Who sits in their shop? What do you do when the finish is drying, lay down on your bench. Hey that's not a bad idea.


----------



## chrisstef

Bucket - it'll try to open up the bastard pop up but it gets mind effed and has no where to go. Kinda like how youd imagine the first time Red got a chic naked.


----------



## duckmilk

That's where the Bondo pose came from.


----------



## duckmilk

> Bucket - it ll try to open up the bastard pop up but it gets mind effed and has no where to go. Kinda like how youd imagine the first time Red got a chic naked.
> 
> - chrisstef


Quit bringing up images of 7'rs stool.


----------



## widdle

thanks of, and stefoogle..Ill flag down my neighgors kid for the decoding…
Here's his/my hangout..
489tad..your gonna get red y jealous..he's looking to get sponsored..


----------



## jmartel

> I wonder if they still make you duck walk in circles in your underwear with 10 other dudes in their underwear when you process into the military.. most awkward duckwalk ever.. Stef would like it though.
> 
> - Airframer


They do. Brother in law wasn't allowed into the Army because he couldn't do it.


----------



## Slyy

WC is a beast! Again, wicked lathe stand bud!

Todd - those are some FANTASTIC ideas for replacing that u-g-l-y light switch box that's on now!
Appreciate the ideas mang, given me some good direction. Minus that and final coat of paint is having the FIL come over and help me drill out the broken screw and install an appropriate sized heli-coil to fix her up!

Ninja likes trolls 









Todd's got a nice seat

Hog like riding uni-horns, errrr unicorns I mean.

Reds probably got the pinky nail growing out for all that cocobolo he's sniffing

Walden still probably got eaten by his mountain lion

Stef ask for a your number, don't, he's just gonna anthony weiner you!

Widdles pointing out that LJ's and iPhones still don't get along (I started a thread on the site maintenance forum somewhere wids)
And you got a nice shop cat there Widdle.

Okay that's what I missed while at work. Gotta go look for a switch box now and go price some ducted cover at the BORG!


----------



## john2005

Not wood related, but it stays in the shop so it counts right?

New toy


----------



## jmartel

Purdy.

What's the purpose of the super wide tires? I've seen bikes like that, but it seems like they would just make a lot more work for you and only really be good in snow/sand/super loose dirt.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet new ride John. You see a lot of Fat Tire bikes around here in the winter. They're supposed to be more comfortable and more stable than normal tire bikes. I'm not sure if the added mass would be a hindrance once you're moving, but could be while getting up to speed.

A few months ago I got to meet the guy that owns Peacock Groove, a local custom bike shop. Guy is pretty cool, and his shop is sweet (lots of fun metal working machinery). He let us use some space in his shop to shoot some video for a computer case review, as there was construction next door to Bill's shop, where we usually shoot video. Peacock Groove makes some pretty crazy bikes.

A little colorful at times, so may not be safe for work or anyone sensitive to language.


----------



## 489tad

Nice wheels John!


----------



## August

Duck nice collection
I guess if I have to I'll pick the rocking!!

Steff 
That's one thing I like about metal is having a adjustment

Dan
Nice job 
Did you use a ink transfer for the logo?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

About 11pm last night I decided to take a PL day and demo the kitchen tile today. Then I started shifting around the kitchen and getting things ready. It's not easy being married to me…lol.

Also, I put in a bid to get vacation the week of handworks and found out yesterday that I got it. Stoked.


----------



## john2005

> Purdy.
> 
> What s the purpose of the super wide tires? I ve seen bikes like that, but it seems like they would just make a lot more work for you and only really be good in snow/sand/super loose dirt.
> 
> - jmartel


Not a fat bike, just standard 2.2×26 wheels. It's a through back to bein a kid. Moto style bars, single speed cruiser with coaster brake.

To answer your question though, bigger contact patch. I've watched guys descent some of the knarliest terrain, but it's all because they were hooked up. Definitly not built for speed.

Mos, seems like a cool place to check out!


----------



## ToddJB

That thing looks like a total Klunker, John.

Cool video, Mos. I feel I missed my calling to be a custom bike builder.


----------



## john2005

Nailed it. 




I figured you'd get it Todd


----------



## chrisstef

Poking around the webz I bumped into a thread regarding this stuff for flex piping …..

http://www.homedepot.com/p/FLEX-Drain-4-in-x-12-ft-Solid-Polypropylene-Pipe-51710/202745394#customer_reviews

Me thinks im gonna give it a shot when the time comes. Id connect it from the tool back to the 4" main.


----------



## ToddJB

That's a lot for cheap.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Feels familiar. 









When we got some of the luan board up, Aubrey says, "That looks kinda like purpleheart daddy." She has spent a significant part of her 4 years in a woodshop;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Damn skippy ^

Even if its a dud ill waste 5 clams to find out.


----------



## jmartel

Nice looking wooden boat next to the hunk of steel I'm on today. Looks like scandanavian style to my eyes.


----------



## theoldfart

Took a walk with my wife to see some micro burst damage from back in October while we were on the road. It's in the next town over where we like to ice climb and ski.




































Should be years before the area recovers.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Wow


----------



## ShaneA

They had a tornado come through Joplin Missouri a few yrs back, think it was an F4 or F5. Lots of fatalities and property loss. When I went down there the first time to make sales calls, the sight was quite frightening. It was really strange to see the trees. They were just like really tall stumps with no limbs. That picture reminds me of it, but to a way lesser degree. These were suburban trees, so way larger and fewer and farther in between.


----------



## Buckethead

Somebody get the portable sawmill!


----------



## 7Footer

All this stool talk …... gonna have to show you guys my stool sample. I'll PM you Duckmilk ;-)

Troll tat is gross and funny.

Stef-san - are you talking about using that pipe for dust collection? I like that idea, gonna have to make a mental note, def. a good price on that ish too.

Klunking - rad! Looks like a blast, energy drinks and beer! One of my good friends was doing some mountain riding like that in college and crashed, landed on his side on a rock, smack dab into his kidney, and shattered one of them literally into pieces, craziness. Oh and the shotgun energy drink is awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

7 - Jah mon. Id use it for the flex line attaching to a piece of rigid 4' pvc at one end and the machine at the other. Its dirty cheap. $15 bones cheaper than anything else ive seen and good up to 75psi of suck pressure. So just below the capabilities Tony.


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, do they allow "firewood" (aka homemade lumber) cutting there?


----------



## 7Footer

Brutal OF (btw sorry about your thumb)..... There was a big storm that hit the coast here about 7 or 8 years ago, they lost hundreds of acres of trees around the coast range near Seaside, OR, they're still trying to fix it, that whole coast range is a huge part of the Oregon timber industry… Here's a pic we took near what at the time was the Weyerhaeuser office over there, it goes on for miles along the highway… Really sad all the timber lost in it, and it's so damn dangerous trying to clean it up, widowmakers all over. That section behind the trees near the office wasn't logged either, it was all damaged by the storm, they had like 140 mph winds, gnarly stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef- I watched the HD vid on that stuff. Not sure I'd want to bury that line. Doesn't seem strong enough to hold up form being crushed.


----------



## chrisstef

I just seen that tile removal pic Red. You using an idiot stick (roof shovel)? If so, congratulations, you've graduated to the 200 level demolition courses.


----------



## 7Footer

"15 bones cheaper than anything I've seen and good suck pressure" ….. Story of your life.

God I love good suck pressure.

In all seriousness though that is a great friggin idea.

Lol @ idiot stick,


----------



## chrisstef

Much like yourself, im a truckstop cowboy, what can i say? I mean seriously, where else can you get diesel fuel, an 86' long buffet table for $5.99, and a 4 toothed rub n tug followed by a tongue bath all in the same place?

Maybe Vegas, but only Paul could confirm.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, I intend to ask. Looks like a commercial outfit is taking a lot of stuff but just maybe I can get some hard maple.

Noah, lots of widow makers in there, we stayed on the road. Too bad since looked like some good climbing up above. Once my thumb is better I may rap down from the top and do some climbs.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Stef, is that mantle done?


----------



## JayT

Nah, it's on the same schedule as the workbench. Has to wait until Lil Stef is strong enough to lift it for him.


----------



## 7Footer

Hell yeah, couldn't have said said it better myself, after you zip up, just grab a couple mystery meat pepperoni sticks and hit the road.. Like Fred Meyer, one stop shopping.

Paul knows whats up.

Trying my hand at some Hog-style work… Haven't graduated to the dovetail yet though, but it's good hand-tool practice.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Impressive grease box. What's in the cans, compressed air?


----------



## chrisstef

Still tinkerin on the finish for it OF but I should finish the samples up tonight. Might get a lil work in on it this weekend but im taking wifey out for her bday tomorrow night so we'll see. Capital Grille for some dry aged beef. Nom nom nom.


----------



## widdle




----------



## 7Footer

The cans are liquid courage in IPA form, OF!

Hardest part of the grease boxes its getting the main body and the box to be perfectly flat and flush with the lid that connects to the tooth… the more I use hand tools the more respect and admiration I have for all you handtool guys.

Widdle has a thing for otters


----------



## theoldfart

Meat good, making beef stew with red wine this weekend. Some rye bread, dark beer oh yea

Happy BDay Mrs. Stef, mine's next Friday!


----------



## ToddJB

Headin' into my second rounds of "talks" for the sought after new position.


----------



## theoldfart

Good luck Todd


----------



## JayT

Why "talks"? Is that like the wife wanting to have a "talk" where all you do is listen?

Good luck, though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dry fit. Time to knock the dust off my mud mixer. 









This stuff really dries out my hands. Wish Widdle was here to rub some surfer oil on them.


----------



## widdle

Whatever 7..Were happy as clams..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










remember this day Red..soo fun..Miss you..


----------



## 7Footer

OMG tell me the the dude on the right doesn't look just like Red!

Red you're a freak, can you come to my house and help remodel by basement? I'll pay ya (not the way Widdle pays though)... I bet we'd finish the whole friggin thing in about 2 weeks.


----------



## ToddJB

> Why "talks"? Is that like the wife wanting to have a "talk" where all you do is listen?


All done. Went well, I think. I say "talks" because they are sit down conversations about the roll with those in charge of hiring, but are not the official interview, but from my perception these are where the decisions are really being made.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lawl. I set, Widdle spikes.


----------



## August

^^^^ you guys are scary


----------



## 7Footer

Hahahaha! BLUE 80….. BLUE 80…. (audible) ...... RED 69…. RED 69….. Set, hutt, hutttt, hike!










There's something wrong with me.


----------



## chrisstef

Around here 7, thats par for the course. Ohh and lol @ otter.


----------



## nonserviam

Man…I was having a rough day, and y'all just made it weird . THANKS!! : )

I dunno, not a single one of those dudes looks like he's havin a bad day at all…might be something to it…


----------



## 7Footer

We're here to help NonServ! This very forum makes my day better all the time!

Earlier I mentioned my stool sample…. don't fret my little woodland friends, no actual feces here, just kinda looks like it. Quick back story, the other night wife and I went to dinner and when I came home noticed I left the shop lights on downstairs, I went down to shut everything off and I see water all over the basement floor, naturally start freaking out, after a quick investigation I realize that water from the shower upstairs is backing up and flowing up out of the shower drain in the 'under construction' bathroom right below it (there's just bare floor down there right now so it didn't hurt anything… So after a freak out, on Monday I snaked the the drain, and found this… So gross. I know that a'int my hair, I don't have any!









Oh and Red and Todd - I'm not much of a liquor guy, but have been gradually stocking up my cabinet anytime our crews go to California and my Dad just got back from a conference…. How does this combo make you purists feel? ;-)









And finally, Stef got a tattoo…. Happy BDay Mrs Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Everyone needs a place to let the weird out. Its accepted here.

Lol. Belichek yo self. No pats fan here but i got mad respect for the hoody.

I think i got the look on the mantle beam


----------



## widdle

^ awesome..
red likes knob..


----------



## 7Footer

For sure… Gotta respect the Hoody.

Beam looks good man, whats the magic serum?


----------



## ToddJB

7, if you mix those in equal portions with a packet of Kool-aid, you got the best old fashion you've ever hand.


----------



## chrisstef

Basically some 120 grit and amber shellac mixed in with a little drawknife work against the grain.


----------



## widdle

Ive always liked this cabinet.


----------



## nonserviam

7 oh man, I used to live in Portland. State Liquor store are crummy….and NO one has anything "special"

Stef mantle looks bitchin..


----------



## widdle

heres 7's favorite..


----------



## 7Footer

Hell yeah, that thing is sweet!
(the chicken)

What kind of Kool-aid Todd? Honestly I don't think I've ever had Knob Creek.


----------



## August

Well my shop chair is coming along good so far


----------



## Airframer

Well, I have kept pretty quiet about this but I am being Medically Retired from the Navy and today was my last day of work before starting terminal leave. Gonna be a little while till I don't feel like I am supposed to be somewhere but I am excited to rejoin the human race as a civilian.

So as of Feb 25th I will be retired and looking for work lol. We are staying in our current city and I have a lead on a job on base with a contractor and we have a lead on a house out in town that is perfect for us. Now I am off to grow a beard and get fat!

Oh and Stef loves the D!


----------



## Buckethead

Welcome back, Airframer!


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds kinda like good news.


----------



## Airframer

It is good news mostly but there is still the uncertainty of whats to come next. We are trying to be excited about it for now.


----------



## RPhillips

> heres 7 s favorite..
> 
> - widdle


Favorite? What, the bench or the Cock?


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, 
Nunber 1 Beards are good

Number 2 Everythings gonna be ok, don' worry

Welcome to the private sector and congratulation


----------



## widdle

> heres 7 s favorite..
> 
> - widdle
> 
> Favorite? What, the bench or the Cock?
> 
> rphilips..My guess is 7 loves big vern..
> 
> - RPhillips


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good to hear you are landing on your feet AF. Sounds like "medical" means "the kind of thing that makes you non-deployable" as opposed to the kind of thing which really impacts your quality of life….at least I pray so.

Welcome back.


----------



## ToddJB

When are you gonna start up Airframer's rusty nuts emporium of oddities and tools?

Stef mantel is killing it


----------



## KelvinGrove

Just came across this…sells for $2,150 at Woodcraft…

http://nwga.craigslist.org/tls/4850357630.html

Wife says, "where would you put it and what would you cut with it???""" as she looked over her glasses at me.

That means no.


----------



## chrisstef

Best of luck AF. Hole toucher.

Veneering the off cut is gonna be the answer.

Get some august!

7. Roosters. Yup.


----------



## ShaneA

You would cut "stuff" with it, and it appears too good a deal to pass on. Criminal not to buy it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I told the wife that Shane said I would have to buy it or go to jail….She says she would rather have me at home than in jail…wooo HOOOOOO


----------



## DanKrager

AF, it may not seem like much to most, but it's important to me if not you.

Thank you for your service.

DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- Heck yes on the Knob Creek. Only hipster drink fireball. Well, I would if it was given to me.

August, the shop chair looks huge. You must have a latin arse.

Eric- I was wonderin how that was goin. Smart, hard workin guys like you and woodcox will land on your feet. I've seen it many times. Your not the kinda guy who is gonna sit around feelin sorry for himself. Keep trying all the doors til one opens.

Sorry Wid, this is the only kind of knobs I like.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang KG, that seems like a smokin' deal on that panel saw, definitely need some big space for it though…. idea - buy it, freshen it up a little (tony), and tell the wife you're going to sell it and make some money on it… then just pretend you get no takers on it… Sorry honey, gonna have to keep it until the right buyer comes along!

Man my Blazers are getting worked over by the Spurs… badly. ouch!

Eric - Sounds like pretty good news! You're an A&P right? If you ever want to move to PDX and work on choppers, holler.

Red has one of the prettiest knobs I've ever seen.

I'm the cock of tha walk.


----------



## woodcox

Good luck to you and the family unit Eric. I have an uncle in Texas that is being medically relieved also. He has been in an apache since before Kosovo. During his last tour they told him flying was breaking his back and grounded him. He is still with his unit and teaching while on his way out though.


----------



## jmartel

> Red has one of the prettiest knobs I ve ever seen.
> 
> - 7Footer


Coming from you, that means a lot. You're a man who's seen a lot of knobs. Oh meat gazers…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Actually, if I went and bought it the wife would never say a word. She would say, "let's get some wood to go with it!". And and long as it didn't get in the way of her lathe all would be fine.

Don't know if I have mentioned this before but when I ask this girl to marry me and she said yes…it proved to me that God really would forgive me no matter what I had done in the past.


----------



## theoldfart

^


----------



## 489tad

Good morning!


----------



## theoldfart

location, location, location. it makes all the difference


----------



## 489tad

I just went back to read the previous posts. All the best AF!! Thank you for your service.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beach clean up in Encinitas today boys.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Pezking7p

So after much procratination, I got to work on my under cabinet lighting today. I was appalled by what it took to buy and install off the shelf lights, especially regarding size restrictions and the uncertainty of what you were really getting as far as color and brightness. So being of adventurous spirit, I looked until I found the cheapest thug possible: LED tape that comes on a reel, 16 feet for $8. I bought power supplies and connectors so I wouldn't have to do any soldering. 3 hours and $80 and I have lights installed.

Cut to length and snap together.

















Checking the circuit before installing.









Then just run a power wire down behind the cabinets and stick the LEDs up. They are a peel and stick type and came with very strong adhesive. I taped the ends to make sure everything stayed in place.

















An unanticipated issue: reflections:









A quick adjustment and all is well.









All done!









Cheers mates. Wife's going out of town so I'm looking forward to some jocking


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks good Stef.

Hang tough Eric.

I like it Pez.

Done yet Red?


----------



## woodcox

Procrastination for me is finally starting to work on my basement I tore up three years ago Paint,trim and carpet pad before I can call the rug layers. My wife,in passing, had to be the one to remind me I should have removed the tape while the paint was wet. "Your gonna have problems" I hear from upstairs. She said she will let me know about the man point reacquisition schedule. 









In other progress, I sharpened my T handle auger bit. I noticed a nick about three turns up. I had been filed in right at 3-1/4" for a depth stop. 
Need to see if a "fine" file card is available somewhere. My Nicholson card doesn't clean the little auger file very well. I heart that file btw.

Nice pez, I heart my UC lighting!


----------



## theoldfart

Pardon my confusion WC but that bit looks backwards to me








Lips on the wrong side?
Por Que?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

WC- are you using that Frog Tape? That's the only painters tape I've used worth a crap. I don't pull it til the paint's fairly dry.

Couldn't start tiling til noon. Lookin good, but I'm running out of gas. This is not a tall man's job.


----------



## woodcox

Yeah Kevin, it's not one of those high speed jobs

















It's maybe a late 1800s Conard bit. Notice the lack of a center beam as it was twisted to shape. Forge welded to the shank up higher. I gave it a run into a green 8" cottonwood log out of the box and I was impressed. I'll go again next to that hole for comparison now that it's shinier down there. 
I dug up some good history on the Conard blacksmith mill, good to know where it came from.

Froggy up in here Red. I didn't have to razor it either.


----------



## August

Well finally got the snowblower tune up with my very beautiful helper


----------



## 489tad

Oh no, are those bench legs? Is someone else starting a bench before Stef-a-roni?? Naw I'm a bigger slacker than he is. We were asked to take four puppies for a couple of weeks so I'm building a platform (plywood resting on the posts ). So they will have a heated space in the garage.


----------



## woodcox

Ten revs to an inch of depth. Much better than before(above). Less effort, shaves are severed cleanly and stay clumped together. 
I bought it to try and make a shrink box. I suppose end grain will be the test though. Handle is cracked, but still holds together. I'll definitely replace it before I try to punch down through a log.


----------



## Airframer

Spent the day off island today. Took the boy to Chucky Cheese for the first time today. I remember the pizza tasting better as a kid… It was a nightmare of screaming kids and of course he loved it lol. Then we got him his "first" Star Wars toys of his own and now he is running around with his lightsaber going "womp womp" while we watch Return of the Jedi… was a good day.


----------



## Pezking7p

Good work on breaking him in on Star Wars early! Makes me want to watch now but I don't own any of them. What happened medically that you retired? If you don't mind my asking?

WC, bit looks good.

Red, took me and the wife a full 8 hours to lay as much tile. Nice work!


----------



## chrisstef

^ they found out he had an addadictomy.

Just back from wifeys bday dinner. Im in a red meat coma. That dry aged beef they flaunt is legit business boys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Back from dinner by 7:45pm EST? Hahah. Gramps.


----------



## jmartel

Don't hate on the earlybirds. I usually go out to eat at about 5 or 5:30.


----------



## theoldfart

Pretty cool WC


----------



## CL810

August, all I can say is you married well - cute kid!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, took me and the wife a full 8 hours to lay as much tile. Nice work!
> 
> - Pezking7p


That tiling is friggin work ehh? Heather tried to help. The only drill I have with enough power to mix mortar is my milwaukee right angle drill. She tried to mix some. Darn drill knocked that little wife of mine over. Got mud on her butt. Oh man, I haven't laughed that hard in awhile.

I've got a decent MK Diamond tile saw, like this: 









As you can see though, that design isn't made for 18" tiles. I just made it work. Not a ton of cuts with those big tiles. Back-buttering those monsters is a workout. Glad to have that done.

Operation bring this house out of the 80's marches on.


----------



## Pezking7p

we mixed with my brand new cordless dewalt drill. I'm certain I took years off its life in the process but it did the job well (one battery per 50lb bag lol). I also had trouble ripping 24" tiles on my saw but it got her done in the end.

stef, where'd you eat?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds like it was funny Red. Glad you are making monstrous progress.


----------



## Tim457

You jokers are effing funny. Good stuff going on all around though. Red you're a machine, WC nice work on that auger, nice lighting Pez, and lots more.

You're doing good work with that beach cleanup, Tony. But aren't you just a little concerned you're taking work from the beach cleanup union?


----------



## ToddJB

It's home renovation weekend apparently, I'm painting my basement trim too, WC.










First coat on last night. Went back today and filled in any gaps or nail pocks that I missed and sanded them down. Getting ready to spot check a second coat right now.

Spent a lot of the day on the new mystery box and its location.

So what was it?

A Lathe VFD and accouterments holder!

This was my temporary wiring based on where the already existing wire was. Yikes!










And this is what she looks like now. Better




























I thought about not finishing today because I didn't have the right outlet cover, but then I remembered I'm not Stef.




























Red, the tile looks great.

Auggie, that's a big blower.

Pez, your kitchen is fabulous.

Tony, I proud of you.

Dan, I love puppies!

Okay, enough chit chat, back on my knees I go.


----------



## woodcox

^butta! That deco cover is the ish.


----------



## john2005

Nice!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not aware of a union Tim.

Hell yes, that new box cover is awesome. So was the dig at Demo. Fine work.


----------



## chrisstef

My wifes a better painter than that Todd. Best tighten up your game on coat 2 ya sloppy bastard. Ohh and ballers dont use plastic face covers 

Pez - we went to the capital grille in hartford.

The wife takin a tumble is hilarious Red. Strong tile work brother.

I got yelled at for snoring like a banchee.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd gets mega points for modifying the outlet cover. When your shop is complete I want to tour it.

I've never had dry aged beef because they always describe it as having a strong flavor or a gamey flavor. Can you describe it? Kind of an odd question.

Might be putting the crown molding on my cabinets today. Any hints or advice???? Never done it before and my miter saw stinks. Kobalt SCMS.


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldnt say it was gamey in the slightest pez. It was pretty much the best cut of meat ive had. Id describe it as the same sort of flavor you get out of a strip steak but amplified and tender like a filet.

As to the crown, cut 4 samples and label them. Youre gonna cut the piece upside down so it gets confusing as hell. Ive also set up a ledger board so you dont have to keep trying to eye up the angle against your fence.


----------



## Pezking7p

Strip is by far my favorite steak so now you've got my attention. Maybe I'll have to set something up at a steakhouse in town. Thanks for advice on the crown. Just doing baseboard trim I got the wrong cut a few times so I'll definitely need the samples. I remember the guys in the furniture forum covering some tricks for shrinking or growing a piece of trim. hopefully I can sneak up on everything and caulk what isn't perfect.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha…. yelled at? That's sad.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol maybe not so much yelled at as told that i was a horrible sleeping partner lol. I blame it on the Stoli Doli's.


----------



## 489tad

Todd the cabinet looks great.

Stef as Courtesy to my family I started wearing Breathrights and a mouth guard. They still complain. I bought everyone ear plugs and told them life is a two way street.

Lots of good work here fella's.


----------



## Slyy

Todd nice build on that cabinet!!

Think I'm gonna go pick up this craigslist find after work today, similar-ish vintage to the drill press








$40, figured it's certainly worth a look. Has been on c-list for a while at much higher prices.


----------



## CL810

Jake I've heard good things about the old Craftsman scroll saws. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## August

Tod
Nice cabinet
That's the stuff I want to make 
But I don't have take t and or I don't have artistic talent nice job bud
Sly 
I love old machines
I wish I can find 2 tools so I can get rid of my SLTS AND MY BS


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, that scrolly might have potential.

Had a good morn at the flea market

The "makeup box" was $15


----------



## Slyy

Nice hauls Todd, the vise looks very much like the one that came with my drill press.

Shoulda taken the SUV instead of the Civic to work today, but wasn't expecting to pick up a tool either. It was a bit bigger than I gave it credit for, now gotta check her over, clean her up and make a place for her to go to work.
Cursory examination seems good.


----------



## chrisstef

Well done gentlemen!


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, nice get. A 24"er. Now get that beer off the cast iron before I neck punch you.


----------



## Slyy

Guy I got it from also has one of the fairly ubiquitous Craftsman table saws of the same vintage (if I had the space and time I might've taken it). Said he bought it as a lot from a guy who was selling his whole shop. Got it all just so he could get the guys 5' lathe.
Gonna look for a look-a-like paint that's similar to the Craftsman light blue.


----------



## Airframer

HOLY SHEEP********************!!! Now THAT was a nail biter of a game!


----------



## jmartel

Seahawks didn't deserve to win that game, but holy crap what a second half. Lets hope Tom brady gets the crap kicked out of him today.


----------



## Slyy

Heluva game. Pulling for the Packers but have no hate for the Seahawks ('cept the coach).
Got home with the saw, wife was mad that I interrupted her viewing of the game (good damn wife gentlemen)!

Now if only the Pats can loose…...


----------



## 7Footer

I love you guys.

Sports rule


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry, but if it's the seahawks and the Pats….it'll be the first superbowl I havent' watched in a long time.

This flush transition is dedicated to Hammerthumb…..


----------



## chrisstef

Crankypants. ^


----------



## ToddJB

Great job, Red. What do you put in the crack?


----------



## Buckethead

We've got some tandem you suck action in the SOTS thread. Nice haul, Todd and Sly.

Double suckiness on the machinist's chest for FIDEEN FRIKKIN DOLLARS. ZOMG

So no football for me. Spent some spare moments wrasslin my future tool chest.









Not the finest dovetails in all the land, but I feel pretty good about the fit.


----------



## Slyy

> What do you put in the crack?
> 
> - ToddJB


A question best left unanswered I think.

Also, nice look Red. Helped my parents install some solid walnut flooring several years ago, had made the suggestion for similar transitions. Glad to see it was the right choice.

Edit to add:
Bucket those are some fine looking 'tails! Nothing to be anything but proud of.


----------



## Tim457

Nice makeup chest Todd, and a vintage Tonka grader too.

Bucket those are really solid. That'll be a sweet tool chest.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Crankypants. ^
> 
> - chrisstef


Hehe. I don't blame anyone for pulling for their team. But aside from hawks and Pats fans….that's very uninteresting superbowl.



> Great job, Red. What do you put in the crack?
> 
> - ToddJB


That schluter edging Paul was talking about. It adds some complication to the install, but I dig the finished edge.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Schluter-Schiene-3-8-in-Satin-Anodized-Aluminum-Profile-AE100/202022525?N=5yc1vZ7fo


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Also tried this fancy grout. Supposedly you don't have to seal, and it never stains. We'll see.

http://www.custombuildingproducts.com/products/grout-materials/single-component-grout/fusion-pro.aspx


----------



## jmartel

Done.


----------



## Slyy




----------



## ToddJB

Sorry Steff, what were you saying about my painting?


----------



## jmartel

Slyy, my boobs aren't big enough to fill out a metal bra like that. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Slyy

^Lawl

Just figured this thread needed more Dude-ness.


----------



## chrisstef

I was saying your taping skills are better than your painting


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sportsball!

Nice transition.

Sexy dovetails.

Nice work Jcoat.

Deadheading IUD.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony lubes with naval jelly


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Sorry, but if it s the seahawks and the Pats….it ll be the first superbowl I havent watched in a long time.
> 
> This flush transition is dedicated to Hammerthumb…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Awesome Red!

And a little reminder for the upcoming Superbowl.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's pretty definitive Tony. Might you expound on your statement?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Flat denial of Stef's slanderous accusation. There's more but that is the gist of it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I believe you Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I appreciate the confidence Paul.


----------



## chrisstef

Loves the tingle. I speak the truth.

Does that little metal filler strip prevent cracking of grout due to the wood movement?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beside the fact it's rarely required if work is performed properly; your allegations are baseless.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well, if you did fill the space between wood and tile with grout, it would crack. The strip just isolates the 2 surfaces. Any space from tile to Schluter should be filled with color caulking. We call that a soft joint. Tony should be familiar with that.


----------



## chrisstef

> Beside the fact it s rarely required if work is performed properly; your allegations are baseless.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Then whys your junk smell like rotten eggs?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's your lip not my junk.


----------



## Slyy

> Then whys your junk smell like rotten eggs?
> 
> - chrisstef


Turn 180 degrees Stef and your nose won't be near the exit schute, can't garauntee the curlies smell better though.


----------



## Buckethead

I had tony pegged as clean shaven with wonderful smelling testicles. My gaydar must need calibration.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Manicured not shaven, while wonderful smelling is on the mark.


----------



## Pezking7p

Shaved adds 2 inches.

Hmmmmm, I wonder…..


----------



## Buckethead

Don't. Do. It.

If you do, don't use a handplane.

Dad always said: use the right tool for the job. <--(Hidden innuendo?)


----------



## Buckethead

Oh… And this:










Where does me get two of these here handle for the tool chest with the <3 sw logo thingies?


----------



## woodcox

Picked up a green lathe today. Well, two because I didn't notice that the first was abraded and visible through the end of its box. Of coarse it was the last one at that store, so across the valley I went to exchange it at another location. I missed a nice delta clone with tools for 200 bucks by a few minutes yesterday, tired of looking and don't regret what I got today. Seems to be a good tool so far considering. Funny, I picked up extras at both stores and absolutely forgot to get the damn chisels!

First time on a wood lathe and I've been hexed all evening for my efforts I want to try and make a couple carbide tools, seems easy enough. Firmer chisel leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## Pezking7p

Happy daughter dude. I never realized how much kids want wands.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- is that a shoulder plane sized box?

WC- Pretty impressive you pulled that off with a firmer chisel. I def encourage you to make the three basic carbide tools…. and you'll be a turning fool. 
Kinda funny. A wand for my daughter is the very first thing I turned on mine. I bought my son an ash bat blank for Xmas. Hoping we make that soon.


----------



## summerfi

> Where does me get two of these here handle for the tool chest with the <3>


Try this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/371156661524?lpid=82&chn=ps


----------



## Pezking7p

Good guess. I asked for spokeshave a and shoulder plane from lee valley, but I got LN instead. *SIGH* life is so hard, lol.










For some reason I always consider lathes more of a novelty. Do those of you who have them rate them as very useful? Convenient?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Oh, nice. I've got the med, sometimes I wish I had the large. hehe.

Lathes are just fun. They open up a lot of doors for making your own tools, gifts etc. I don't think I'll ever got nuts turning huge bowls, or buy a 4k powermatic. But, for a couple hundred bucks, they're totally worth it imo. 
Furthermore, the wide use of carbide tools have made it so you don't need a whole new sharpening setup….and they're so easy to use.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I don t think I ll ever got nuts
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You can say that again!

Or maybe it's just the knob creek talking.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 on what BRK was *trying* to say, except the part about nuts…
DanK


----------



## August

Hey Todd 
This is why I'me asking about your fence for your TS
in designing a new fence that will have a real rigid lock


----------



## Slyy

Nice gift there Pez! Annoying the wife for a shoulder and rabbet plane, maybe she'll hear me eventually.



> Or maybe it s just the knob creek talking.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Might be right about that, the knob's doing the talking.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey AMLIII, that's pretty cool. The part I like the best is the linear motion contraption on the top side.

I question the marketability of forcing a user to remove all the old fence hardware to install new. If it was a challenge in wood, then I'd bet more woodworkers would step up to the plate. I have both types of fences, one that fastens front and rear, one that fastens only in the front but with a wide grip. They both can withstand considerable side pressure without enough deflection to notice in their operation. I have still another that is fastened at only one end which has a "positioning rod" much like the Incra fences. The one that fastens at both ends is the hardest to deal with. Your fence will be ultra smooth in both directions, but I really favor the positioning system too. Can you work that in? That would tempt me to go to the trouble to change out my runners. 
That linear system on top (if I'm seeing it right) has all kinds of potential for sleds, taper jigs, thin ripping, tenon cutting, box and dovetail cutting …almost an unlimited number of jig options can be done quickly and with great accuracy.
Great idea! Until you posted here, you might have had a patentable thingy.
DanK


----------



## August

Thanks DanK
I had a video showing the fence and bearing
But my so called ( Freind in Texas stole my idea ) but it is what it is,.

Ps FYI your stuff went out today DanK.

And for the people that follows that guy in Texas 
I gave that guy everything 
And more.
Sorry I'm in a pissed off or ******************** up mood

Here's is the link


----------



## ToddJB

Auggie, I can't see it well on the phone, but I'll check 'er out tomorrow. Not sure who the guy is in Texas but I'm sorry to hear hectook your ideas.


----------



## Buckethead

> Where does me get two of these here handle for the tool chest with the
> Try this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/371156661524?lpid=82&chn=ps
> 
> - summerfi


Nice, Bob! I did an ebay search but had difficulty coming up with an adequate search phrase. Yielded no good results.


----------



## chrisstef

Good score Pez. I see im not the only one who likes to have a "moment" when receiving a new package in the mail. Thats the proper way to fondle new tools.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Woodcox. A happy camper you have made with your efforts.

Scrounging for size Pez? You're on a losing street with that. Congrats on the new gets; super nice.

That's a bummer August, sorry bud.


----------



## ToddJB

Trim got done.










Also had some time to reorganize the lumber rack










I wish that were full of sweet sweet hard woods, but a las it's mostly pallets and plywood

As for the rest of the shop KaBoom!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Trim looks tits. KaBoom or not that shop is full of class.


----------



## August

yeah Tony what can you do.. 
Todd nice job,.
i wish i can see your shop someday


----------



## Tugboater78

Sitting in my surgeons office again… pain has returned! Im so screwed..


----------



## August

sorry to hear that bud^


----------



## theoldfart

Hang in there Justin. We're root'n' for ya.


----------



## ToddJB

That sucks, Tug. Are you out on medical leave again?


----------



## chrisstef

Very not cool Tug. Hoping its something simple.


----------



## ToddJB

August, looks like the fence has some real potential. Keep us updated on the build.


----------



## Tugboater78

Not off work yet, it is somewhat bearable pain ( not near as bad as before) but its the same kind and i figure its best to try to nip it in the bud before it gets worse. Hoping anyway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Tug.


----------



## Slyy

Tug, pun intended, we're pulling for ya man!

Good news the spring semester has begun, 14 hours of class this semester: good by free time/social life!!


----------



## jmartel

Cut my finger pretty deep last night removing a tree/bush thingy that no one is taking care of and is encroaching on the alleyway. Was using a cheapo japanese pull saw from HF and can confirm that the teeth are still quite sharp. Jumped out of the cut and I cut right through my index finger. Bled like hell.

I don't think I've ever hurt myself with a power tool, but hand tools and I don't get along, apparently. Lots of holes in my hands from chisels and hand saws.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Take care Jake, work hard and don't forget to write.


----------



## theoldfart

Just stick with bloodwood for the time being, no one will notice!


----------



## chrisstef

Last seen on a train traveling in the Portland area after the Seahawks game. Goes by the webname "7footer". Please notify police if youve seen this man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!


----------



## ShaneA

Combat boots were an interesting choice for footwear. Bless his heart.


----------



## 7Footer

Weird I don't remember dozing off, but I made it home safe & sound… My Birkenstocks are at the repair shop Shane..


----------



## RPhillips

> Thanks DanK
> I had a video showing the fence and bearing
> But my so called ( Freind in Texas stole my idea ) but it is what it is,.
> 
> Ps FYI your stuff went out today DanK.
> 
> And for the people that follows that guy in Texas
> I gave that guy everything
> And more.
> Sorry I m in a pissed off or f^*k up mood
> 
> Here s is the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Sorry to hear that Aug, Looks to be a pretty sweet set up on your TS.


----------



## Slyy

> Weird I don t remember dozing off, but I made it home safe & sound… My Birkenstocks are at the repair shop Shane..
> 
> - 7Footer


Thank goodness Stef was there to get the picture, makes ya wonder what else happened while you were out 7…..


----------



## 7Footer

Right….. Thank god I didn't lose my tiara.


----------



## chrisstef

Or your choker.


----------



## Tim457

That sucks August.

Tug, checking in early sounds like a good plan.

Jake 14 hours isn't so bad if you weren't working too. See you in June or something? 

If you're a machinist with a weak stomach, you've been warned, but I put a straight edge to a type 20 Stanley #5 and it was bowed more than .011 out of flat so I took a course file and after a half hour got it down to where only a .004 feeler gauge would fit under the straight edge. I could have kept going but it was a #5 and I need to learn to use a straightedge better or make some good winding sticks to check for twist before I go making it worse. I figure the file was quite a bit faster than trying to do sandpaper since I don't have belt grinder. I do need to get one of those though.

And this is childs play for Auggie, but I had a choice between a POS hacksaw that doesn't hold a blade straight or an angle grinder. Angle grinder actually cut pretty fast through 1" thick steel.


----------



## August

nice work men^
what are you making?
and yes yes ill use grinder too,


----------



## ToddJB

Well the "talks" must have gone well - official interview is Thurs.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's great news Todd. Good luck!


----------



## JayT

Good luck, Todd. Would this be a promotion or more of a sideways move into something you would enjoy more?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Todd.


----------



## Tugboater78

Well dr says its nothing major, but nothing that can really be done for it at this point. Since ibuprophen (sp?) And muscle relaxers seem to keep it under control it is best to stick to using them unless it starts getting worse.

On another note i lost a cousin last night, not sure if any of you have seen the news about an overpass collapsing in Cincinnati. The man killed was him, havent seen much of him in recent years but we were close growing up. Sad loss for his children and fiance.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes. Sorry Tug.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Tug. Hopefully you can keep your pain under control. And major bummer about your cousin. Kind of a freak thing, there.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT, we're a hippy company so there aren't many tiers in hierarchy. I'm only 3 moves up from being CEO 

So it's a sideways move on the org chart, but it would come with better pay and less annoying people. So it would be win-win for this guy.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm sorry to hear that Tug.


----------



## JayT

Sorry to hear, Justin. Stay strong.



> better pay and less annoying people. So it would be win-win for this guy.
> 
> - ToddJB


If you are after less annoying people, why hang out on this thread with stef and Tony?

Sounds cool, though. Hope you get it. We could probably all use jobs with less annoying people.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You cut me. Cut me deep.


----------



## chrisstef

Ditto ^

Man, thats tough tug. Very sorry to hear about the tragedy.


----------



## JayT

Geez, you two are way too sensitive. Get together again and hug it out just like the last time


----------



## Tugboater78

Stopped at woodcraft otw home from dr. Got 2 things, probably woulda done better if id have gone to a mill but this chunk of walnut caught my eye. Leg and end vice chop, endcap it screamed at me, my wallet screamed when it saw the price. Been needing a wixey for my notsoaccurate tsaw angle indicator.


----------



## jmartel

That wixey gauge is great, Tug. I really like mine. Word of advise though, don't just stick it on the side of the saw under the table for storage. Eventually it will fall down and get dinged up. Mine still seems to be accurate after a few falls, though.


----------



## summerfi

Sorry about your cousin Tug. I read about that but had no idea. Sure is a small world.

Good luck with your medical stuff too. I have to continually nurse my back, and my foot is hurting again. Pain sucks.


----------



## Slyy

> Jake 14 hours isn't so bad if you weren't working too. See you in June or something?
> 
> - Tim


Haha, maybe something like that. Gonna try my best not to disappear quite as much as last semester, gotta keep the sanity!

Tug heard about that this morning on the news, sorry to hear it bud.

Death's a weird thing. My wife teaches flute lessons outa the house, one girl always has Mom bring her, usually I'm at work when the lesson happens. Couple weeks ago, get off work early and it's the one day her dad brings her. Chat a bit, nice guy AWACS pilot does a bit of hobby turning. Next day has a heart attack.


----------



## 489tad

Sorry for the bad news Tug.


----------



## Buckethead

Been an eventful day. Too many things to address.

So…

Congratulations.
Condolences.
Hell yeah!
******************** that!
Tighten up!
Well done!
That dog'll hunt.
Never gonna work.
Enjoy your time off.
Welcome back to work.

Please choose the phrase or phrases that best suit your needs.

(With special exception for Tug, who not only is experiencing pain, but family loss. Sending positivity your way.)


----------



## lateralus819

So i just got a call from my FIL.

"Hey Kev, the band called and said there is a leak in the shop, might wanna check on your tools."

I walked down and my bench was a sheet of ice. Luckily no major issues. Table saw got drenched pretty good. Minor rust spots. Everything else seems fine. Still sucks though. Luckily no planes were harmed! I have more in them then my table saw.


----------



## Tim457

I heard Todd say he's going to be CEO soon after a couple more promotions. Todd, when you are, the SOTSAPY thread participants would like one of each tool LN offers, k thanks.

August, it's nothing special just making a dog to replace the one that didn't come with my Wilton vice. Just a plain bar 1/2" by 1" by 4 inches or so that fits in a slot of that size. The hard maple one I made doesn't have quite enough strength to it.

By the way my vice is like the one in this thread: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/2055
How does that bolt through the dog work? Does it have a through hole and tightens against the back of the dog slot to keep the dog at the height you want?


----------



## Tim457

That's no good Kevin, how did that go down? But of course at least the 4-1/2's and friends weren't hurt.


----------



## woodcox

S0B! I prolly wasted an hour shaping and drilling a recessed slot to hold a carbide bit in some hardened steel. Apparently the drill size chart I followed was for softer metals. My hole was .008" under and I snapped my tap off in the hole. I cut it off next to the broken tap and I'll start again cuz I love to file. Tomorrow I need to track down good taps and drill bits. I really don't want a long screw with a nut hanging off the bottom. Seems like a dangerous snag on the tool rest and would look a little ghetto fab. 
Edit:No offense to those with low hangers


----------



## Slyy

Todd - TOTALLY forgot the huge CONGRATS!!!! Hope the interview goes well mang.

Two unique experiences for me today and I'm sorry for anyone who's had similar ones. First: some douche nozzle stole $30 worth of Chris Schwarz from my front porch (books were courtesy of the BIL) silly bastard also sent me two box of tissues and a bottle of Vaseline, funny guy.

Second one: work has been talking about wage changes coming down the line, said they were "market adjustments" but management kept saying they had no clue what the changes were gonna be. Well the changes happened yesterday, suddenly our pay was cut by almost 25%! The weekend people (myself included) call our director and basically tell her we won't be comming back until someone tells us what the hell is going on. After some super stressing between Mr and Mrs Slyy, my director calls me today and says they've found room in the budget for our 25% back (plus a bit extra). So when your hospitals accreditation (read reimbursement) requires 24 hours staffing and weekends are extremely difficult to fill, it's nice to know your voice has just the right amount of volume (though it's still pretty quiet).
Gotta tell ya too, that pay cut left me feeling about as sick as I could possibly imagine. Don't wanna ever do that again.


----------



## Buckethead

Glad that worked out, Sly. Pay cuts IZ teh suxor.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tug- is it your work that's causing the back issues? I've been thankful mine's been getting better the past few months. The flooring jobs flared it up though. Sorry man, that's gotta be maddening.

Auggie- is the "texas guy" the one who has a woodworking website? Same guy you had to chase him out of your shop with a rocket launcher? If so, you may as well blab who it is. Todd's a big interwebz hacker. Maybe he can shutdown that dingleberry's website. Burn that mother down Todd. Burn it down.

Sorry. 3 hours sleep. I'll run along.


----------



## August

Yes red that's the him
Lol
Wondering where were you?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh, just traveling on the railroad. Sometimes I do have to show up at my real job.

Here, Eric and his brothers band will cheer you up.


----------



## Airframer

Not sure if that was supposed to burn or not.. that was AWESOME!


----------



## ToddJB

WC - I have a ton to learn about metal working rules like that. Good luck

Jake - super happy that worked out. "Market Adjustment". Ha. Cause the market is charging everyone 25% less now, huh?

Oh and Tim if I become CEO of this company you might get some more LN in your life


----------



## 489tad

GO TODD!


----------



## Buckethead

> Oh, just traveling on the railroad. Sometimes I do have to show up at my real job.
> 
> Here, Eric and his brothers band will cheer you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Brilliant!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad that it turned around Jake.

Todd I'd rather a telecommute job in your accounting department once you are CEO please. Something that allows me to stay in Southern California for the most part, if you can swing it. Thanks.

Thunderstruck w/bib overalls was amazing; thanks Red.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - your wish shall be granted.

I also really enjoyed the cover(alls).


----------



## Mosquito

Need a remote web-developer Todd? lol


----------



## theoldfart

Mongo like Thunderstruck, mmmm good


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tug. I did see that. sorry about your cousin. Still wondering how it happened.


----------



## Airframer

So it turns out New Englanders have soft balls… Hmmm


----------



## JayT

Thanks, Red, that is now my 2nd favorite version of the song. The 2Cellos video is still tops in my book, mainly because of how it mocks the stuffed shirt classical music mentality.

Todd, when you get to be CEO, let me know. I probably have no skills you could use, but will gladly be a leech, ala Wally in the Dilbert cartoons.


----------



## jmartel

> Oh, just traveling on the railroad. Sometimes I do have to show up at my real job.
> 
> Here, Eric and his brothers band will cheer you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I liked their version of Iron Maiden's Trooper better. But still good. Those crazy scandanavians.


----------



## theoldfart

not really soft, just pliable


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, PM me on web development if you want.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

even at this time of year OF? I guess that happens with age.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Slap and tickle.


----------



## chrisstef

> Slap and tickle.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Lol. AF loves the pendulum swing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does he ever….

Need some weekend, this coffin is stale.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, we don't mention age. BD on Fri, in denial.


----------



## widdle

Do any of you guys have a source for steel or knife blanks to make small whittling knives ? Sorry to here of your loss tug.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Do any of you guys have a source for steel or knife blanks to make small whittling knives ? Sorry to here of your loss tug.
> 
> - widdle


Here is where I get O1 tool steel. 
http://mcfaddendalehardwarelv.com

I have also bought from Hudson Metals in Orange, CA.
http://www.hudson-metals.com


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry to hear about your cousin Tug.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric- You don't feel the burn? Nah, I was mostly goofin, and wanted to show you guys that video. I think you could pass as the banjo player if you didn't shower for a couple days. Your already bald and all. ;-0

Jay- That Two Cellos video is pretty cool too. Thunderstruck always takes me back to HS bball glory days. Our history teacher/scorekeeper that it would be cool to switch our warmup song to thunderstruck after the newspaper started calling me "Thunder Dan." We all thought it was cheezy, but the student section loved it. So it stuck. Ahh the good ol days.

Auggie- Ok, this is pretty funny from your nemesis:
http://vsctools.com/shop/portable-moxon-vise/

Evidently you can slap some $15 grizzly wheels on some oak moxon jaws…..and Bam! You now have a $595 traveling moxon vise. Watch out benchcrafted!


----------



## widdle

Ok. Thanks hammer


----------



## jmartel

I'm missing something on the nemesis. When did this happen?

Also, "Thunder Dan" sounds a lot like a male adult film nickname for male on male action.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Your so out of the loop Jmart.

I believe "Thunder Dan" started with this dude:
data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUExQVFhUXFxcYFxcXFxgXHBUYFxgYGBwYHB0cHCggHBwlHRcXITEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLiwBCgoKDg0OGxAQGywkHyQsLCwsLCwsLCwtLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAQ0AuwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQIDBgcBAAj/xABCEAABBAAEAwUFBQYFAwUBAAABAAIDEQQSITEFQVEGImFxgRMykaHwB1KxwdEUI0JicuEVM4KSsnPC8RZDU2OiJP/EABkBAAMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDBAEABf/EADERAAICAQIDBgUDBQEAAAAAAAABAhEDITEEEkEiUXGBkfATYbHB0aHh8TJCgpLiBf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8ATYMaIfiLdCicH7qo4jsfrom9AepmpI1KFmqmVfAxA2M6BWH2UpjovsO1FCK1q1BM1iZHAnQoOR5PJa1+DBQUmEF7BFsdYownDnO1TJnBHV/ZPcBhhSaOiaAuMsxh4I/6Ch/gj/oLWiRvKl66Vg6emqy13m6mQ/wR6+dwh/1a2BLV9oioy2Yl/BXonA8DIILtVr8g+ipwsauo6xOzCEDZA4+YNGq0+LjAGgWG7RDX1WNHIU4mXMVUvl8g3NJRupGQuBQKthctRqYY5oKEMaOY2wq3MRaHM2uD91U8S2V+F2VPEdlvQAzivhkVMkZ+aiw0lsYhpBIj4XJJA9HwyrYsGSGZqksxG4RmbRCYllopApDHDPAbZNUhMTjS8kC6HIbknkei9d7o/DqT9Wl80p91ptxPwB5k7AJM5N6DoR6nz5spygku6AgAHw8VCSZ1jKNfC/zpO+AcAZ77ySfCiNfMLRw8LjbZAq9zufiUh5EiqGFyMD+1OGp011Bu78NL+KYYbGF2gI9ef9lqsTwhjgRW++l34+filOI4G+Jhc3WMHmNv5m6aVz126rYZL2MyYHHcBfiSF5BjiXUgMbiNaC84eO8q0yFo0Ln2Fke0w/Fa2tFmu0UV/FazkZdSDFc2FERQrlE0C9mvgKTtuDFKmTBLqRyYIwqDieqseK0UEIZu8NsrZsLY1UMENvNO44tE2KFdTJ4zB0Ele1bHi0AohZPExEOSHuUuuUhFovfb0VTZVMx1WxFMf4TEZgiKtIcDPRWgh1pGAB8WlIysG+5r681DB4evM71ztH/4aZMSwa04XpRPd3AvSzpv1tOf/T5BNO8AHa7VeVwoHpdclLkmlKizFilKPMlofcBLiCLND1+Cd4+YQsF+9uRybfI3zVfZXDNbnLzqK08r1V/FMC1/edZF9eflup5bl2KD5NNxLD2gs1TT11o/BN/8UDAc4tjxlc2jq0/mlsPBo84cBzJo7WTewV/FuGmfKIzcgNMPW9C2+poEeII5rlV6GVNxdmF4hhskjmg5gDo77zTqDrzqr9VPAHvKzioLpXE7g5f9vd/EFRwMfeVsZ6anlzg70H7dkh441PoxoknG2praFUzPliJhaPgq3tU2olscw4HRQeEH+0UvnYhc0YgTHboMv+tUTi3WgqKBoOzo+FKbRzaJRhUc1qZHYDqVYt1rPzR6laR0NoV+EFpbjbGuSoy2JZSBe21sH4EHkqv8Nb0XcrB5jLxhaThNkDyVw4aOiPwWEA8loLYx4cBHJHIa7pLSTWmaqJ5VmDR6o3A4b2duldmkcTd5jYHuUOW5+KpiaCKOoIII8CqcBFNkLGvHcdlOY7tOoINb0fkpeKxv+pHpcDlSXI18ww4ctc5wOhN0vDZO68ZPuPh6L0BSVZVzVsE4mDuaEBL48HM51GQlp3FAAAakADUaczaumlNBotANyNe22Oc69CHuu+t3r6jktRsp3sAcYizTPd4iz1NAE+ZVEOEpHTMt7v6j+P4ImHDp8YyZHKcUDhlBJuJi1o5oRSUY3DXonRhInnOJl5mKpyfP4coHhngnq0TNozjt14nr+EC9l8eEDp+P6orOsz8gVBZ9aLQv4SFX/haFsJMeQSUjGz+KUsJVgcsUjKGnt1ITpQZl4yeyt5jKHHtQvRIEPh4C5MW8O05rUdQN7UL0YkBe4jBUL5eKK4T2YnxB/d+zy2AXGRlN8SAS75LG6CUbB/2xNODy215PhX6fP5pVxvg7sJMGTmozR9owZhl2zV9V8L0jI2MYGx7Dnoc38xre1LnyLlou4XA1PmfT7iLGNc0ks1HMc/T9FTBxMDcI3FHVC4jChwvn12N/mpUx8k70LTxIfRURjLOiAhwxL8m2osjShzKIdCGkjWwdQdx6JsIuQmc+UlENUWHUhIwoTzUq46ETdsvmnAQrpAUumxOqrOJKNSAaGeYL7RKxiivRiyt5zKGVBeUEv/aionFHqt5jqD3NCodGPoIU4pUOxXgssygsRqD9EU9CzOCB6BoGe4KzAMs2h3ttaXs9wh0ng0e84/h4lZaWrCUW3SGvBMHdX6p7M6Nood4+G3qVCLDMYKAv5qiUJM+LaVQRfj4HS5srdhmE5tCeX8vlp80oxMhw8rZmDUECRuwew9f18uiaDRDY4gtcHAUQb+Cmjkk5W2UzhFRpKjUYzCNxcHsybzW+BztBdasd4nUH0KxfCpXR5oH2Cy8odoco0LT/ADNOnlS13YL/APowQa46tIF8wQAQ8HysH+lV9suy8j2/tDMvtmavLb72UaPrrWjhzHkq80eePP6/klxT5JPF/r59PP6+Zm8W7+yDaDSshOdmce8NHNu8pHLy5jqFVM7YqJqtB7d6hOFFVe9ppwWduJwWV2pikLSf4mseSYyD4EEeWiT4Z969NV99nOJPtnRHaZjm1/M0F7fm13xVHD6O37sTl1VLx9P2siYy0uYaztcQW+WocORaQbCX40kac+n9lpO2GA9k9smvdLWOPVjxbT5h2YeRCGdM2bKJK6E1y66a3XNOk+V0ybkTVxMQ+Q2oGZP+0HAzA4U4PjeMzHjYjmD0cOY8Qs/LHSOhHWj5z1V7bVTIVTm6rjCwzL4TKlw1Xw3WnE3TKh2IUyh3MRHD6WfVUk2qXORmDw7nkNaC4nYBKbGKIf2d4QcRM2Nvqfujr+C6Q6FkYEUQ7rdNPrUnfxS/guAGDh1I9q/Vx3q9KHgAT52hX4s6/VqXJkvQ9LBi+Gre4dNMAOXgl8syGfi0O/EWksa5hJnQWPc5zXV0KiZidh+aJY05ST0XR0Fy1Hv2VEtE7fulo+BcPzW/e9YL7MWd2d3V3/c8/otdxPEujazK1rrLgbfloNjc/obstqvXkvUxLs+b+pBxK7flH6I57204K/DTe3hHcefdGx5mMj4lvqOSVwPZMBlO+45tPQj811iVrJ4m222StaS129EXr0I8FgeMdhXZy6Ak1ZBByvH4B3nYP4pOTD1W30/Yox5lNU3Uvns/Po+/v8RZNlYxxOgAsnb0Xn2b4O8Sx4umFz+ujWluv+p4Vf8A6QxL3U8PNc3EADluXH5arf8AZzgIwgANFzgMxG2mgaNLoWT4k7DRZjx3ovPpsFkkoJylV1SSae+l6fIl2lwIlaQ4VmbkPTq13mHALmkTnNsGw4W0jxBo/Ndfs2fNc/7a4HJinPA0lAk8ne6/5gH1TOKjopIm4eX9opxNviI3rUeYGvxH4LOzxLS4U/XgkM7ac4dCR8Cl8PO4uLO4mGqkheY1RI1FvKFlKOxLRU4Kq9Vc5VOGqIAhapedf/CtVTkaONNwbhD8Q4hujR7zzs3w8T4LbcKw0eH/AMpovS3O1Lt/l4bK4YeOCMQx+633j953N3il+IxVWGqCc7Z62PGoK+oXjsYXE2eaT4iZQnmKHckUHKVnz51U6dUynXTVKOIteXa2ByF/NMjGxLlRtOG4O25iaJ28v7q3GgNY49AquDcQD4xZogAEePX81VxmW2EffIb6c/kChiu1TH6cnZNh9nWGIwlmxmffo1rfzLk449FJLHliOV4cxzXXloscHb0eVjUVqRzXvCMN7GCKMjvBgseLu8fma9EU75r1sMagrPKzyUsja2/GhVw6N7YmCQ28DWiXcydzqaFD0RMQ38VG9F9EU1LQU2Uxt97+r5D6PxV0p1HqhYpO87zSzj3aWDDGpHW+tI26u9eTR5/NcYOZSQfPX8kh7XQB8TXc2Oq+rZO6fmGH4plwribcRBFMBWewW3ZaRu2+dEHXRKu10lNjaD3XEk+gof8AIpHEzUcTbKeEg55VFGNZvQ60s5PLme4jm5xHkSVpGDvHzNj1SE4TK9zehI8xy+VKPhlbY3itEgJ7ChZE8OH0S3FQ0VRKPKSqVgxaqSES5Uu3XIFoHIVLginhCvGqNGHR5cSSqDIqZZFX7ZeY0etzF73oaWS16LdoLU3xZPP8PJNxYnNisuVRRRD3Xsv+Iub5OoOb+BHqh8dA58rWtFk6AepR2Hw3tYcQB77TFIzrbS8EfPbqAiuAuEhMn8TRRHQu39KGngUeWPJsZh7dWW4fg5jAINu59CmHZXh5xOLaT/lw6noXXt6kAej15mdK9sEX+Y8gE/caefga+VnpfQeG8OjwkIiYP6jXvHaz+AHJDgxuTtjM8o41pv0/Pvr4E5DqVBxUSQAXWABqbNAeN7D8PJZTivbfDsz+yPtnNAPdPcOoBp+t1Yur816t0eWa1ztPFJeMdqYMMzM52cuLg1sdOLsuh1uhR0N/NYqftFNjMJjcxDTH7GRrY7aPZ5ix7Sbtw2OpWNcbjaeTXFvlmAcPwd8EPN3GGqxXb2d/tWsa2MOY4MLbztP3sxNXWbYCt1l4Z2Cy8OcbsDNlBPMud73w1PUJjimsLcDIGgNLfZygCrMUpa4muZY5pteuY72roMJA5rszmE/5krwCR71VG3rlA/mcUJpsuwPaEOhkik9mwscHMDG5Glp3Hibzak2b3KL7Rz5pco2Y0D424/iFncBwc4RrxM23PAog91mWyRtq7U2Nul7pJLj84p0cgZ/CQ33Tyd4EbrzuKnKd41se1wGGGNLM96f82tu7UePPfd5/jqluJd+9d6fgFdg5y5oc7c6Hltpt6A+qC40C2QO5OA/T8lvC9mVMk43tK13hCW4wKxuJVMmqvlqjzYtoGyKL4kTlXoagSCbsXvjQrhqm0rAlskevJccjWTNNLzAYB8jr2aNC47f38lMOR2Dn7tdFJhipSpl+WTirQR7FsYpu/Xmf0HgluICvnntVP1V2i0RC227ZHhFh727ZmEg+MZD9PRrlph2WMsLcRA4se6xK3QA94gvF6ADQ89zXRZnA4oRTRSEWGPaTf3b73ytd2DQR4fklTgnuNhmcNjLdnOygwneLszzz6XvqTZOmp/BMOMY0xxSyBuYsY5wH3iBYCNmdRo7bDwPRUTxZgWk6EEHyOhTMcVFaGZMksjuRwfi3HJ8U799KMu4ae7G3nowA2fQuQuEczM5mr87HMDz3A1zhoQ3UkXQ7xHkFfjsJDE9zMzpixxboHRNtpLacT3zts2r+8iuz3Z2fEyMfHHljztd7TZjQHA92zbvIX4okLAeDcT9j7XuZxLC+Ituveoh2xuq2RXAuBy4lkojF1kIJoNLwT3bOgdlLj+NWug4jsnw/DvMst0bLY3uzA3r3WAW4edgaJdxTts1pDMOwNDRTRlBoVWjG6N9T6IZZIx0+g/Fw+TJqlS73ovfgRwfZRkMDW4ssd+8Lxq4NZbQ1zC6xnBoE6D1R8vHYYbMLGBz/AHnluXOQKuh3nmhz6LH4zHTSnPI4gdXEEjy/hZ6BX4QjdgJv+M3r6nvO9NFDm4qVdnT337Hr8P8A+bBPt6v0/Tf1oN4tjXyNzuJ6UdKvo3lz8VnpsXlcA0Fz+TR+adYl37qSzZaMxFbVrVcvUpPhIMos+87Vx/LyCig7ty1PUpqoQ0+xe572n94RmdTjWwvSvGqX3F254L3LHD4HdBSEuLZPvix4AEgAegCZwszRPbV221Vj0aZ4HEq3JCLDDRXWqMOr6XoHlFb3r5r1EttXMYAhVsLQolOiCdJr9fqmGIIpI5JNSuZyVm33XjjWo9V6D4LwjRQxdOz0ZK1TJmRVSyId0mWwfoIafEL0ItNWee4tOicktrt/YXGmXAwOJshuQn/pks/Jfn6aYrrv2M4zNhpYz/BLmH9L2jT/AHNd8VkzKN9LECCDzS5tglp3Gx6jkfrmg+KdssHC5zHy99pota1ziD00FX6rn/af7QZJ+5hmOjGozXb3DmNPdHr6rotroMhjcvf2HnEeH8Ow0sk82V8jnF+QnPlJ10YSGts627roUi4p2+kkJbh2lvK93V5kUB5D1WOkeCbe4yOvYbA+J/QKbi6u8RE37oGp/NLlJv3X7v8ARHo4sEI9NvB+t9mPnbLsZMXEmeSyd2tJJPmdz6qMWb+Bgjb1dv8AD9VXAP8A4mV/O/n5f2Xziy+8TK77o1HwGnxSJd3v0Wi82Xw07X6/9PV/4pItaWk6XK77x91vqe6PQEpi11V7R2+zW2L26d531ogC9xHeIjb4UT8dh6BEYV2lxt83uJF+p7zvl5qbIrXv67ehVB1p79N3/kxrhTemWm1sd/gNAPn4JPxLuBw5m2tHUnb8bWi4PwqSQgmw3nI/usaOoHPz180V2g7PiNweRoXPYx38WVvM8tdaSYwlDtNaGvPFv4akuZ++nX5GPe2gxvRtfBH4Hp4FDcTiDHgCzYH4kK/BafBUwdpM8ji6+LIzRkonzKmZ0LiHanzQpxS9KOp47Q1jcir0SNmMV37emJUCF4p9D6+v/KQyyandE4jFFyBcxC0atDojSvgvZSCaG/Lx8FW2Tl8ev9l5souLpnpRkpK0QxUN7boF0Fi03afVUzQVZF1z/VNxzrRi8kL1QikwxtdA+yOQx4lzDtJGf9zDmHyLlnYcOFpux7KxUNfe/wC0qpK0RyYg7cQObjMQMo/zCQSdw4Bw5jr8lny8ke81g5hvP0bv6ldN+1rhgqPEBtkH2T/I2WE1qaNih94Ll5FGwIx4HUjzGvzR3p7/AH+hTienv7V9SzDO3EegHvPduPX+EeA1U4g2+40yv6nYeNfqouAdq99gfws/8Bo80fwrh02IIZEwhvRvTqT+ZICRNe9f5fgqRdjktu7w08v6Y+Ltgk//ANsl/wAjdvXkr8NC91NiZlB20tzvIc1u+E/Z8yMXK7XozU/7iP8AiPVaPCYBkWkbGt5Gtz5kmz6oVhcvD5/j8nS4yEHa1fy+8nr6JIwvCOxMjyHS93xf3nejRoPUhadvCIcNG+TJ7RzGucC+iTlaToKpvwtP2ClRK0F1HYgg+R3+RT44ILXd/MiycZkmqTpdy+/V+ZxviXGsTjDlcS5tFxiYDkAAskgXYA5uJrwXS2O9vwfDSE25jWWf6SYz6rmUks2ClniYcpOaJ+gNsDtKvaxz6Erpn2btEnDRG7VuaeNwHIF5cD6AgpeSHPFxFYMnw8kZ9zMJxk99v9I/NTh0B8irePYfLiCw7s7p8x9fMIad1Md5KHHGopF/ESUskpLvM1iI9EmmZqn84tLJ4NV6OM82YGFIar17KU4GJspUgEiQiXhhCNji0UH7qfnG8o6xU2to3C4oPoONO5O6+aX4hiFZYRZMfMjsc+U08cfxH1asMZrXl+aXcPx2wf8A7v1/VPgS4ADUePJQyi4vUvxuM1oLJGZNdcv4LQ9iXh2Ki1ArM7U1s06DqbI080GIOR9f7qmHhMeYl+csokNbXvctT/Dv8k2GelTE5OFbdxOr8c4c2eKSF2gkaRfNp/hcPEGiuX8F7B0/Li8zXEmmsIAIaSDr47gdCElwHaLF4Z+USvGU+4+3tr+lx0B8CFs8J23ixLO+BFiGU5ovuSFupDXfwkixTuuhNK1QJE3Eaw9g8E0g+zcRfN51WkwnDY42ZImhg6Ab1zvcnzSTBYybDgftAzQmsst3kB90ScxpXeOnUp+7GsazO9wa3qUDSWpspzaq9CidhGiBc2lRP2njLjlBI86v5FTZjGv1GnnuEcJp6GOEluTzqh0tWeascwkWFQHUdSmMEx3a3iUeHxUb3YVkswYx+d5Iblshoyiw5wr3iNPwv+yrihMuIiIytf8AvgBdMIdRrXQURX9Kbce4THiw0SWMh7r20HAHduoILTvVeScdn8HFhv3UbGtGaiRu+9i4nVx21JS2dTOccUmEuJdJuHvc4eRJr5UgONtyxmti4fqtR2k4IIcU4N0YaezoAbtvkDfoQs52idlhLerhXmNb+FqHaRZvjtGZLrUXRL1gRccVqlSJHFgbcLaJhwSOihTLDYTqjeoK0EpwiodhNdvktPJhBWiWviIKDkD5j6aPRCCNHu2QzXJ4qyDWJvwSch2Qnf3b5Hp5HVLWvUfb0UE8akqGY8jhJM1ZYQvcx8Evh4kJBvTxuOviPBFMm0srzJRp0z14TUtUe4uFrx3wD0sA6pIeCMfeVzmnpQcPnr800bJmJa07H1VToo5u64ujmbsR3XN8CDo5v0CihklHZmThGW6BG4vGYUH2cokYBWU9+gf5X8vAGvBLndqJDH7NwtocC3lkIOtDaiOVaK3GmbDm5KljuszdCPMcj9WvP2OPFf5ZDX9Tt5O/VUrK2u3t3kksKvsaPuDsD2igNZnSMPVzc3zbfzC0WF43CayTx3QFFwG3gaXLpcPRI5gkHzBoqHsz1TPhPdCed9TtsHFXHYg+VH8CiWztdvp6UuD5PAfBTs9USc0C67jvIczbOL6WExwkjAA2am5diTVjoV+dWt8B8An/AADiIgjlfbs/dytBoOoHfyNel+C6cpJbHRim6Om9scfHJM0MIdlZrR6kkD5fNc/7SG8jfN35D80wwcznxtef80u6ddefJA8Yfmc0jk38zajTuVlUly46QiESJhcqJnUqGYjVPiSzdDmB1FNoHhZyPEIuHF+KNyoBRseySCkrlm1P6Kp2JQjptVt2dXeFvOhQjSiptkKxOFnrHKqZ+uyIiZaqlZquOIMK2fBeEOlwnty7XPINdnNY0Vr1vMLWOaNV2nsvwsO4bDGe7mjzX0LyXX80rJGMtxsMjg7RzXEso5m6PG4+8N9fHxUcQ5slZgQRqDs5hPTzHoQtf2r7NuiibMKd7MAPAB90X3j4Dn4eSW8Jj/a2GF2ksTc0Mtf+3dGN/MtHL+2snwu1XoW/GTXN06iWaENJY93tI3Cg6i2/Aj+Fw6eoRHA+xMeI1imkY5ujrymgeYIynXpqrsM2nujmAy7P3NAbOHWuoWp7McHbFOHMxEbmt1rUPILfdINUNjfhsmY7T0XigMrVavwZXgPstwrG/vHSyH+oMA/2j8yoH7LMMTftJ2j7uZh/FlrZy4yzljFnr0VkbXNBLnWa9AqLkiK2c94l9m+Fp2R8zS0WXEtcD6Fv4FAu+ys525XktO5OUUNNdBevSvVbyVuZ+T77g0/0taXH47eqbTSZdPA/Kv1RNnHNOM/Z9h44g9mc5XtDu8e+DobHIWW7aofGdnYHwOlZC1jg03lBAzwkPJAurczOD/T1W/4hGX4WStzbm+bdR8coVHBiJcG3Lu0kjxc0k6+YNeqx9UEnWpzFkxLu6KaxveI5kivgLr1SniclEgbCmj/TotN2kwH7Pmk1MUpc4eDrv2ZPmdOoHgVh557KkUKbsqnktIGneUu9oQ5MnNtUOhTouiaepKKRFMcl7HUiI3oZGwCnyoR7ze5VhKHcNeSOMkjWjRzbINpVskqqjCeICICoynVSw7V9K3VcYVRsJNDc6DzK/Q+CgDI2MGzWtaPJoA/JcL7OYXPioGdZWfAGz8gV3pKmEReLFLO8M4BHh53vjJpwprdKYCcxA57j0Wik2Qsgv6+vryXRSe5qbRTLg4ZDmkjYXDYlo/FFviY6rDTW3hy0QT3KJ12KZyHDCNrGChQQ+Knuq+qQrSeey9kt2jeenkuUK1OPuExlzvaHYWG+JO5+VL7GSZn1ysD46H81PEzCNoa3eqCW4I5pvBrW3524/wB/Rd1s1LqOpjQAHLl4JL2SYWNxEf3JdPItBHypM8Q/UITgbdJ3fefX+1oCxx0MAeO4Fssc0RbbZWOIHR7QSKPIh4Fea4awL9ByOs1zBBafEfr+QXDu0OGEWLxDBs2aQAdBmJA+BQZlQUQMNVcrVMFVSuSYjZbAUu6tiXns7V4hTdBRHNSqOIXs0ZQTmH6CVKhsExzDLdoqJK8A60xBVROwzDr6XdUQlSkK0E1P2c4fPj4z9xsj/wD85B/z+S7GuW/ZIwGeZ3NsbQP9Tjf/ABC6kkz3CK5TohcynK79Pw/VCvOqZCJxY9yHMmvNfSSkKt0uqakcWulQsmJI91Slff15pa93eQydBxRbNKdzv4q/hTK7x/iPyA0QUbc7w07c/EDkjA/vev5LEcwzEyc/NWYGKoxZqyXHzJtCNkvf62/VWYpxqr+qKOgGVzGyuefahwqntxTRo8+zl/6gFtd/qaK82roEfvN/qSLt5CH4Ke+WV48HMkYAfg9wS8itBI5Cx6vbDapjZRTGDZTVQV2VNw6s9iFc5UyPoLjSuSEIN2GRbXKZSpXZVjaSP//Z

Band geeks probably don't know who that is though.


----------



## jmartel

> Your so out of the loop Jmart.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yes, yes I am. Apparently Auggie made enemies somehow. That's as far as I've gotten.


----------



## Slyy

> Band Geeks probably don't know who that is though.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Pffft I resemble that band geek remark red.

Also on the nemisis, wondering how expensive that oak is? $400 up barge over what is essentially the same hardwar kit?


----------



## chrisstef

Couldn't touch Thunder Dan and the round mound of rebound in NBA Jam!


----------



## 7Footer

Sorry Tug…
Sorry Lat…
Way to put your foot down Jake!
Todd the soon to be CEO, nice! Congrats.

That rendition of Thunderstruck is awesome, I heard that on a video by wranglerstar a couple weeks ago
The 2Cellos is rad too.

Man the OG Thunder Dan was so effin good. Lights out. I'm sure Thunder DAN Knothead wasn't far behind. That Suns team was so tough back then, always annoyed the crap out of me how Kevin Johnson could never seem to close his mouth. 









Tony likes chocolate popsicles.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure KJ's dad was a horse and his mother was Sarah Jessica Parker.


----------



## Airframer

Tony!... I've got my gloves ready whenever you are!.


----------



## 7Footer

No doubt Stef. Spot on.

Dood, August, should we launch an internewebz attack again this dude? WTF, his stuff totally looks like yours, did he really rip all those idea from you? Unbelievable.

Edit: NBA jam is one of the best games ever. Drexler & Porter. Kemp & Payton.


----------



## chrisstef

7 loves Detlef Shrempf.

Man, I used to crack out on nba jam at the bowling alley as a kid. That and the Addams family pinball. Ive tried, unsuccessfully, to buy that pinball machine for well over 15 years now. They're going for stooped money.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on NBA Jam. Wait til you guys have a son old enough to play with. Good times. We generally go with the celtics. Love me some Bird.

Stef- no bowling alley for me. We had this place ironically called the "family fun center." Basically, parents used it for cheap daycare. It was like $5 for an all-you-can play arcade. And man the place was ghetto, but we loved it. Evidently my buddies and I had some classy parents. They would drop us off with $10 for admission and food(mtn dew and twix)....leave us there from like noon til 10pm on Sat. We thought it was great, til fights started breaking out in the pool hall in the back. That was scary.

Anyway. Cyberball was our first love. Did you guys play that? Football with robots. We had tournaments and everything. It was sweet. Then it was street fighter 2, Then….NBA jam arrived.


----------



## August

lol I made those acme for him and tap all the handles
And have hd video and audio of him in the background
While I was machining it 
What a dushhhhh
Anyway you think people are your Freind 
But like red said had to chase him out with a bazooka literally LOL
Anyway I said this before if you guys want a moxon
I'll make it just pay me wishkey OKKKKKK

And now I'm addicted to to stanley 45 
And now I'm trying to buy one on eBay damn MOSS
And CL108
They got me hook this old ugly looking tool  LOL

Hi to everyone and thanks for letting vent out here
Hopefully Chris don't charge anything for using his room LOL
Hey 7 how are you?


----------



## 7Footer

Dood Stef, bowling alley for me too. It was Street Fighter and then NBA Jam and Mortal Kombat for me… I was damn near unbeatable on Street Fighter. Guile, Blanka, Chun Li, Ryu… Gimmie anyone but Dhalsim or Zangief and I'll Hog-smash 'em, I'd even E Honda bear hug dat a$$ to death. Do you guys have Wunderland there? 5 cent arcade, it was awesome, although they'd never get the newest games until after a year or two when they came out.

edit: I'm hanging in there August, really friggin tired of remodeling my house though, I just want to be able to come home and build some stuff in the shop, and not tear my house down to the studs and rebuild it. Sucks about that guy, he sounds like a piece of crap.


----------



## August

My shop









And my shop chair is coming along









Jmartel 
Yeah can you belive that? LOL
I really need to add this my email I can't keep up


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just a friendly reminder to double check that the lid is screwed on the danish oil before you shake it. The humbling part is all the times I've given Heather crap about not screwing the lid on something in the fridge. Think I got some in my hair.


----------



## jmartel

Oh snap, son.


----------



## August

No red really wanted to die his hair come on red LOL
On the other hand that sucks men
Do you get some on the LN 164?
If so I can just have it?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice pooch August.

That sucks Red.


----------



## Slyy

Hot dog Rojo! Personally I've never done anything like that before…...

I hear I sit in my perfection laughing rather boisterously at your misfortune.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, what can you do but laugh. I dabbed up much of it and used it as stain. Cleaned the rest with Min spirits.

Still haven't found the cap. lawl.


----------



## jmartel

> Still haven t found the cap. lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Try shaking it again.


----------



## ToddJB

Do you have a hard finish on the bench, or did she get the works?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I mean…

"I guess I forgot you guys never made a mistake!" 








-

Ya Todd. Joinery Bench has poly. Not a bad cleanup.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Auggies dog doubles as a laser-eyed CNC machine.


----------



## jmartel

Stanley 8C has been found. Looks like it's going to need a bunch of surface rust cleanup, but it should hopefully turn out fine. I'll wire wheel it and see if it needs anything more than that. Coming with a NOS stanley blade as well. Tote and Knob are in good shape. Not sure if they are rosewood or not.


----------



## LukieB

Bummer Red, Like Slyy, I have never ever made a mistake. Certainly not that exact same one….and certainly not multiple times.


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet gig, Jmart. Was it an LJ'er or coming from the bay?


----------



## DanKrager

Red's not a ginger any more….
DanK


----------



## jmartel

LJ'er. I paid a bit more than I wanted to, partially because of shipping such heft and hubris, but it seems like all the #8's on the bay are going for more, plus shipping. And rust hunting here is non-existent. If it's a old hand tool that costs more than ~$20 new in today's dollars, it doesn't really exist out here.

Looks like hell in the photos from the rust, but it should all come off easily.


----------



## jmartel

And Red, if it makes you feel any better, one time when II changed the oil in our Jeep I put the open pan of oil in front of the car. Filled it back up, started the car, looked under the hood for leaks, and then took a step back. Heel landed right on the lip of the oil pan which flung hot oil all over my back, all over the engine bay of the car, all over the lot in the apartment building, and basically just everywhere. Took a few days for the car to burn off all the oil that didn't get washed off and stop smoking.

I now have one of those pans that it drains down a hole into a lower pan, and I move it off to the side when I'm done.


----------



## summerfi

One thing I would never admit to when changing oil is forgetting to put the drain plug back in the oil pan before pouring the new oil in the engine. I would never EVER do that….again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The reach up to remove the filter is what always gets me; my shoulder joint is well lubed often times.


----------



## Mosquito

Filter is nice and easy to change on my wife's car (bottom right)


----------



## ToddJB

I've never emptied the ATF, and then filled the oil up (in the proper hole), resulting in twice as much oil and no transmission fluid. That would be stupid.


----------



## CL810

Red, no mistakes here. Have created a few project enhancement opportunities though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's slick Mos….


----------



## woodcox

All comedy^^^









Yeah buddy!


----------



## Buckethead

August McCormick Lehman III is good people. He has been a blessing to LJs. So glad you're here, Auggie.

The rest of you are kinda meh.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Patriots are cheaters. Tom's got flat balls.


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno Red. I look of it more as trying to create a competitive edge than so much as cheating. Much like lineman holding, cut blocking, leg whipping, etc. Its definately illegal and the got caught so they should be penalized. Id put it right up there with PED's. Football's a sport where if you aint cheatin you aint tryin IMO.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I actually don't care. Don't think it changed the game. Just thought the spoof was funny.


----------



## jmartel

What they should do is spike one random starting player's water bottle on each team with some sort of hallucinogen. Something that will take a quarter or two to kick in. Then watch the fun begin.


----------



## Pezking7p

"Oh crap I Got dark finish all over my fancy bench I gotta hurry and clean it up…..but not before I snap a picture."

In raleigh at a hotel. Interviewing kids for internships tomorrow. They're so cute. At least the hotel gave me a free beer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> "Oh crap I Got dark finish all over my fancy bench I gotta hurry and clean it up…..but not before I snap a picture."
> 
> - Pezking7p


It's a good thing I have thick skin now. In the olden days I woulda had to bust a cap in your scrawny butt.


----------



## jmartel

Found a photo of you in your youth, Red.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sorry, Thunder Dan, my intention was not to offend.


----------



## Airframer

> In raleigh at a hotel. Interviewing kids for internships tomorrow. They re so cute. At least the hotel gave me a free beer.
> 
> - Pezking7p


You brought a couch didn't you? Sick Bastahd..


----------



## Pezking7p

Gotta find out who really wants the job. The couch is a tool to thin the herd.


----------



## August

Hey I had a BB gun like that before










^im a proud Dad
I knew my kids takes after me
Well the older for now LOL
She took the U.S. constitution test and got perfect score 
Next week is her Illinois test
I said the main answer is don't be corrupt


----------



## duckmilk

Auggie, that's crap. The dood's phone number is an Austin area code, couldn't get any farther than that though.
Just thought you might want to know where his sorry a$$ is.

Red, you should have just dyed your hair while you were cleaning up, then scared the hell out of the wife.

Pez, where did you find those undercabinet ribbon lights? The spouse and I likey.

Tug, so sorry to hear about your cousin. Lo siento mucho.
By the way, Tug. is your back flare-up soft tisseu or is it in the spine? My wife hurt hers riding horses and thought it was going to require a back injection, at least. She was using several things including a machine that applies electrical impulses, all to no avail. A friend of hers gave her some lotion-like balm that smelled like peppermint and she was amazed at the results. I can find out what it is, if you're interested.

Been away from the blog for several days and trying to catch up. Too many things going on here, but my sentiments, elations and damn-it's are hereby conveyed.

Edit, cool Auggie


----------



## Slyy

Auggie, your kids are dang cool brutha! I wanna grow up to be like them someday. As my wife often states, She has one kid, We have none. Also, I have one less subscribed YouTube channel. never even watched his channel, uninteresting and uninspired drivel really.


----------



## Pezking7p

Duck, I got mine off amazon. Some research required to get all the parts and maybe a little electrical know how. Search for "LED tape" and you'll get a zillion results. FYI, most of the power supplies have a delay when you switch them on. I haven't found one yet that is instant on. Just in case that's important to you.


----------



## August

tahnsk duck 
Thank slyy
I always to my wife 
We have four kids 
2 digs 
And 2 human and the humans takes after me
Lol


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats on having awesome kids, Auggie


----------



## jmartel

In light of "deflate gate"...


----------



## woodcox

I'll end up with a mid sized rougher and finisher. Tomorrow I need to pick up some 1/2" bar for a full sized rougher. 


















3/8" dado stack for square deepness in a rock maple drop from my bench. 

















I used scrap bar to help with alinment


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Friggin sweet dude. Your cookin with bacon now.


----------



## ToddJB

Good job, WC. I'm going to be doing the same soon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Woodcox.


----------



## jmartel

Lathes are something I'm not sure I'll ever get into. The only lathe I can see myself picking up is a little Mini one for tool handles and small knobs for drawer pulls. Even then, it's not a high priority unless someone wants to pay me for making something.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Always about the small knobs and money for you, huh Jstub?


----------



## ToddJB

Last interview is done. It's out of my hands now. They've got a debrief today so hopefully I'll hear something soon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope you zipped up and didn't expose your snark.


----------



## jmartel

> Always about the small knobs and money for you, huh Jstub?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Smaller knobs are more insecure, so they pay more.


----------



## chrisstef

Hopefully we'll be poppin bottles for ya Todd. Sparkling grape juice for jmart …. or cider.

Tony likes your rod woodcox.

Id like a lathe.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, I got mine off amazon. Some research required to get all the parts and maybe a little electrical know how. Search for "LED tape" and you ll get a zillion results. FYI, most of the power supplies have a delay when you switch them on. I haven t found one yet that is instant on. Just in case that s important to you.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Thanks Pez, the house build is still a couple of years away. We currently have fluorescent undercab lighting, it's ok.


----------



## duckmilk

Good luck, Todd


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speaking of d!cks, did Hog send you the text about superbowl tickets?


----------



## chrisstef

Hahaha yea I got that one Tony. Im pretty sure its origins were from 7footah. A can of aqua net came to mind.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' and Hog may be brothers…. fuxers.


----------



## Slyy

Tradin knob pics huh boys?

Todd, I always thought the best interview tactic was to just pul it out and plop it on the desk. With an attitude like that, how could you not get hired?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No trading Jake, Hog is closeted and is into sharing his knob porn with the unsuspecting. 7' being a contributing factor as has come to light.


----------



## woodcox

My tools be like…








You get a handle.
You get a handle.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

^^ i lol'd


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That guy in the bottom right corner of the picture with the green shirt…


----------



## JayT

> That guy in the bottom right corner of the picture with the green shirt…*is me!*
> 
> - NinjaAssassin


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## NinjaAssassin




----------



## 7Footer

The sea cucumber strikes again. Did you catch my chocolate popsicles comment yesterday T?

If anyone is interested in two Super Bowl tickets for super cheap, pm me your # and I'll forward the text. ;-)

Dub-C is killin it lately!

Todd - Go Git Sum!


----------



## chrisstef

7's fave tee …


----------



## AnthonyReed

I did catch it 7, 'cept did not realize the link you fu**er.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Google wizardry.


----------



## 7Footer

Just another excuse for Stef to look at phallic shaped creatures!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry you killed the thread 7'. I could really have used some entertainment today; this morgue I work in is giving me the angst-ies.


----------



## duckmilk

Question for the panel. When posting a project, what the heck is "Exclude this project from My Gallery Viewer"?
I read the "What's this?" but don't really get it. My pictures are not in 3D.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I haven't a clue Duck, sorry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am going to get a turtleneck shirt and talk to girls about stamp collecting while wearing it this weekend.


----------



## duckmilk

I hadn't even noticed that 7' killed the thread, Tony. I spent the last 1.5 hours trying to figure out my first project post.

UMmmmmm. cucumbers?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmart- I resisted turning for years. Then someone pretty much gave me a lathe and tools. I resisted no longer.

Atta boy woodcox. Lemme know if you want a turning stock care package. I gots the goods.

Had to fire off another personal leave day because the wifey is out of commission. Even the little one is a preschool…and you know I can't sit around. So I installed the casework I made for our front door. Tough to get good pics with my phone. QSWO has some nice figure though. Now the 80s lookin doors bug me. Need to make those one day. 

























That was easy. The HVAC boot I installed kicked my friggin butt. Long story, but we needed another vent in the kitchen. There was just no friggin way to work up there. Couldn't fit a hole saw with a rt angle drill. Could barely get snips to work up there. It's done, but don't look inside the vent. Hack job. 









Sorry, tried to avoid you dingleberries today so I could get some stuff done


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Red but you should see my Curtiss Jenny, 1918.


----------



## ToddJB

Double doors? Dang Richie Rich  Casing looks nice.

I know the pains of adding HVAC runs all too well. And I've got a few scars on my hands to prove it. That job sucks fatties.


----------



## duckmilk

When you make new doors, I hope you blog it.


----------



## 7Footer

I've been known to do that Tony..

I WISH, I HAD, MORE TIME (Denzel voice) to turn, well more time and better tools! Eu Gosto muito.

Nice work there Red, I dig that casing, really wish I would've went with casing like that rather than the old standby colonial on the last two rooms we remodeled in our house.. I'd bet your hack jobs are better than 99% of contractors out there!

Duck I think the exclude from my gallery thing is just a way of viewing the cover picture from your each of projects at the same time, if that makes sense… It's just like if you had a folder of pictures on your puter and clicked the slideshow button rather than opening each pic up by itself. The gallery is somewhat like a summary of all of your posted projects.


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, you did real good on the trim! I love that look too. Lived in a Sears house for 25 years and it was all trimmed like that top to bottom. Miss it.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lost me with the airplane T.

Todd, those door are actually crap. The one on the right is stationary with sliding pins. We'd prefer something with windows on the sides and a centered door. Actually, I'd like to make the door. Wonder if I can buy the door case with windows and make my own door? I'll have to look into that.

And ya, I like working with tin about as much as drywall. Only saving grace was I found my old Jesus Freak cd and rocked. I loved that album. That's what I wanted for our warmup song back in the day, but I got outvoted.

Although this version is more Tony's style.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am just practicing Red, pay no attention to the stamp talk. Nice rendition there.


----------



## JayT

> Question for the panel. When posting a project, what the heck is "Exclude this project from My Gallery Viewer"?
> I read the "What s this?" but don t really get it. My pictures are not in 3D.
> 
> - duckmilk


If you click on "Projects" under someone's avatar, and then click the green "View Gallery" button, it'll take you to their Gallery. Clicking the exclude should mean it doesn't show up there.


----------



## ToddJB

> I am going to get a turtleneck shirt and talk to girls about stamp collecting while wearing it this weekend.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You should get some tweezers that are attached to a key chain, too.

"I swear baby, I only need those for the stamps… just the stamps."


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks guys. I didn't think my project was gallery worthy, so I excluded it. Still waiting for it to show up on my homepage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They are called tongs by philatelists, not tweezers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am going to rub goat cheese on my chest before putting the turtleneck on.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks on the oak casework guys. If I had my druthers I'd change all the casing in my house to that style….but I can't justify it right now. I'll be happy just to change all the ugly hollow core doors to solid core oak.

Shop elf says we done good.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, should have said upside down, Graf Zeppelin would work too! As far as tongs, spade or pointed? And is the jenny properly tied on cover?


----------



## AnthonyReed

So friggn' cute BRK!

Thanks for the tips Kev. Spade.

Tied? Properly? I have that covered, yes.


----------



## theoldfart

good to hear Tony, was worried.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haven't told you in a while but you are full of win Kevin.


----------



## Slyy

The Goat cheese oughta git'er dun Tony. Some of the girls like that creamy blue too, just ,ight wanna give both a try.

Red, good work on the door there.

My shops been full of dismantled power tools lately. Ive realized I really need the drill press to make some holders for the newly sharpened chisels. Layin on something just aint working for them, the shop cat decided she'd decide to check out some new territory and knocked one of 'em off onto the concrete. Now got work out a chip…..


----------



## theoldfart

Thank you Mr. T


----------



## Tugboater78

My whole house needs casework done, and my kitchen doesnt even have a heatduct atm, BRK come fix these issues!

@duck my back problems are spine/disk/sciatic nerve issues, though some was muscle as well. Unfortuently ill be popping ibuprophen and and who know what else till the day i die.

Got some shop time in yesterday, made a simple towel rack. It's down on the kids level since one of them tried pulling towel off the one i made at an adult level, broke the 3/4 oak dowel in half and pulled it halfway off the wall night before.last.

Today has been awful, i think im.coming down with something, headache, nausea, dizziness ever since i woke up. Uhgg, thank goodness a friend/fellow towboater called earlier and said he wouldnt be home this evening to look at an antique dresser he wants me to refurb for him. I probably woulda puked on his feet, or run off the road otw over.

Thats my little update.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Unfortuently ill be popping ibuprophen and and who know what else till the day i die.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Have the doc prescribe you some mobic. It's a slow release, one pill a day antiinflamatory. Way easier on your stomach and your liver bud.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Unfortuently ill be popping ibuprophen and and who know what else till the day i die.
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Have the doc prescribe you some mobic. It s a slow release, one pill a day antiinflamatory. Way easier on your stomach and your liver bud.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Oh, i will do that for sure, my hometown pharmacist was concerned the other day about how much i was going through.


----------



## Slyy

Tug, back problems are the suxors! Got an Uncle who got in a bad wreck in the early 80's never been pain free since. I feel ya and hope you can find a way to break outa the cycle. Molxicam (mobic) is a good one for a lot of people, does a light job on the GI side effects than similar drugs but does have some cardiac side effects potentially. Work with a bunch of Spine docs and I know they perscribe it (and some like ones) a lot.

Posted awhile back about a cabinet saw on the cheap, went to check it out, motor didn't work and arbor look like it woulda needed more investment that Seller thought, saw this guy tonight though.
















Anything jump out as concerning?

It's halfway across the state and maybe high at $100. Has no motor and I wouldnt be able to see it but a friend lives in the area and owes me for some restoration work, perhaps worth it?
C-List always has some cheap treadmills too in the area I could salvage a motor from perhaps?


----------



## DanKrager

Tug, I've a long story behind this. I found a SpineWorx plastic "board" that has solved my problem and that of at least four others to whom I have recommended it. It's available anywhere on the interwebs for about $35. In short, five minutes on this board did what $600 and a chiropractor could not do. Be sure to read the disclaimers because it is possible to do more harm than good. 
The start of it was an injury caused by a twisting fall. About three years ago now I was carrying a 100 lb piece of pipe about 10' long down a very steep grade and lost my footing. I managed to crawl to a vehicle that took me home. It got into the sciatic nerve and my feet are still numb, but my back is strong and doesn't hurt. After $600 of worthless visits, I was getting ready to carve my own board, when I found SpineWorx on the net. After the first session of 2 min, all pain was gone and I was fully mobile. Next day after 3 min, the rest of the facets fell in line and I've been good ever since. Just sharing my experience.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, that thing from an appearance perspective has some really cool Art Deco lines to it. Maybe a little Buck Rogers?

Make sure the spindles and bearings don't have too much runout and if there is can you get replacements?


----------



## DanKrager

+1 ^
The tool rest is on backwards. These don't spin for left handers, FYI. 
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Had sent an email to the seller, we'll see if they respond back. It does have some great looks in my opinion.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I think it was trying to cover it's face like those politicians that get caught doing something bad.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks guys, ill look up the mobic and that board thingy.

I told my surgeon on tuesday that Im not looking to be on pain meds (especially narcotic, make you drowsy or loopy stuff). i want to be able to control or lessen the flareups. I cant do my job (under federal law) if i have to take that stuff. I already went through a drug addiction/abuse phase in my early 20s, lost a younger brother to the same and have no interest in opening a door to the possibility of a relapse.

I reckon ill have some new toys coming my way soon, finally came up with some extra cash to invest in some hand tools.


----------



## summerfi

Tug - +1 to the Meloxicam/mobic (same thing). I take it daily and would have a hard time getting by without it. Doesn't seem to work for everyone though. I've had back pain since my 20's and finally had a 3 level spine fusion in 2012. One of the best things I've ever done. I have virtually no back pain now, but I'm having a sacroiliac issue that I'm getting steroid shots for every few months. I have a lot of general arthritis that the meloxicam really helps with.

Jake - That looks like a decent vintage lathe to me. However most treadmills have a DC motor. You could use it, and the speed control would be nice, but just be aware it would be more complicated to set up. A cheap HF motor would be another option.


----------



## lateralus819

Jake-That looks sexy! Not much to a lathe. I bought a new motor from Grizzly for $100. 1/2 hp.

$200 for a lathe is cheap!


----------



## Slyy

Thx fellas. Seller said it's at his storage shop, was gonna check things out and get back to me. Time to hit up my bud!!

Edited to make sure WC doesn't get the wrong impression about me.


----------



## woodcox

I like it jake, reminds me of the old Indian hood ornaments.








I vote you be the motor:^0

It dry fits v









I'm out of epoxy. You think some OG gorilla glue would be ok?


----------



## woodcox

Almost forgot to add some Formica burn segments in there some where.


----------



## woodcox

> Time to bit up my bud!!
> 
> - Slyy


Into edibles ehh doc?


----------



## Slyy

Some resemblance for sure Dubbya! Gotta say your turning tools are coming out grand! When I get the lathe (if seller sends good news back) still gonna be a bit before I can fund tool purchases for it but it'll look pretty sitting on the shop floor.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jake- one thing to consider (as Lat is running into) on older lathes like that…...they do not have threads on the headstock spindle. Which means it cannot thread on a chuck. Somewhat limiting, unless someone on here knows a remedy for that.


----------



## August

- BigRedKnothead
[/QUOTE]
Judging from the look of that beautiful princes
I'll put all my LN collection that she looks like her mom
You too my buddy Red married well


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ha, I just noticed she has her eyes close;-)

Aubrey is a cutie, and the most likely to WANT my LNs someday. She has told her mom about how she is going to have her own shop one day…. to make "rabbit and bird houses." I'm gonna bawl like baby when she goes to school next year. She's been my best shop elf for years.










Showing LJ Arlin her "creations" 









Like you Auggie. I'm a blessed man.


----------



## DanKrager

+10 ^ guys. Great stuff! 
You are SO right BRK, if your word is worthless, you got NOTHIN'! (wrong thread?)

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Jake,I believe that is a 9" dunlap 99? Cool lathe but you might grow out of the swing size. If you get a motor get a 1720 rpm, and you'll need to get a corisponding motor pulley that mates to the arbor pulley. I believe that spur is threaded on, so you should have threads. But so google-fu at OWWM com and org should confirm or deny all I've said. I'm on my phone or I'd do more.


----------



## Slyy

Thx Todd, same here just on the phone so can't check OWWM (it and iPhone don't agree well). Important note on the spindle threads, lathe n00b so my knowledge is highly limited.

Red, those kids are precious to say the least. You're about the most consummate family man I know! Wife and. I aspire for the chillin some day, you're a good inspiration for some dad-isms!


----------



## DanKrager

While Todd could be right it, looks to me like the spur is set screwed onto a spindle with a flat. It is quite possible to buy chucks with adapters for that type of spindle. It would be better if it was threaded though.
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Getting on the comp it's a Sears/Dunlap 103.0603. Hard to tell from other pictures what the head spindle is like. Still trying to find some literature on it!


----------



## August

Red dont it get cold by you ?
What kind of heater you use for your shop?


----------



## RPhillips

Bottom 
__

Finally got my end vise mounted on my bench yesterday…

Also, Rockler has Bessey Evo 24" & 48" sets on sale, $130 for all 4.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan was right. Solid rod with set screw

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=88587&p=606658&hilit=103.0602#p606658

Also, this: 
http://woodchucksworkshop.blogspot.com/2013/03/dunlap-lathe-and-d-r-barton-tools.html

So you'd need something like this: http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-8-Inch-Chuck-Insert-Adapter/dp/B0064JJ6RO#productDetails


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red dont it get cold by you ?
> What kind of heater you use for your shop?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I get that question a lot August. Our garage (which is funny because we've called it a shop, not a garage, for several years) is under the bedrooms in our house. It really doesn't get below 50 in there even in the winter. An insulated garage door helps. Still I have a small electric heater if I need it. Once I tapped a vent into our hvac vent that ran across the ceiling of the shop, but later closed it back up. We started to smell finish fumes in the house. Now I just open the door to the house if I wanna raise temp in the shop.

I'm fortunate to have a fairly warm shop. Some guys slow down in the winter, I get more done because I'm cooped up with no yard work. If we ever move, I now know to keep this as a consideration.


----------



## theoldfart

Off to spend my birthday at a museum, seems appropriate. See ya


----------



## BigRedKnothead

doh


----------



## chrisstef

Happy bday OF.


----------



## ToddJB

OlderFart.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tim457

Haha OlderFart. Happy birthday, enjoy.


----------



## summerfi

Happy birthday Kevin. Don't let 'em turn you into an exhibit!


----------



## August

happy birthday kevin


----------



## woodcox

Flatus antiquitous, happy bday.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## jmartel

> Some guys slow down in the winter, I get more done because I m cooped up with no yard work.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I'm the same way, minus the yard work part. I don't have a yard. There's just too good of weather to spend it in the garage. Summers here are amazing, but winter weather is dreary. So, shop time is done in winter when I don't want to be outside doing stuff anyway.


----------



## walden

Stopping in to say hi. I've been busier than a one armed wallpaper hanger lately. I hope all is well. Proceed…


----------



## jmartel

Or a one legged man in an ass kicking contest?

Was wondering where you went, Walden. Good to see you didn't get eaten by that pesky Mountain lion.


----------



## Buckethead

Happy birthday, Kevin!

Museum related:





View on YouTube


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket, love me some Josh Ritter.

This is my fav.






Though the whole Animal Years album is incredible.


----------



## Buckethead

Todd… That was the first I'd seen from him, and simply watching thru the first time, I was floored. I might have shed a [very manly] tear.


----------



## 7Footer

Happy BDay Old Fart!

Walden, we were worried about you, good to know you're still kickin'.

Rob - Rockler has the REVO's on sale? Is there also an EVO? Where is this deal you speak of, it's showing $219 for the 4 pack on the site…. Gracias!


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd… That was the first I d seen from him, and simply watching thru the first time, I was floored. I might have shed a [very manly] tear.
> 
> - Buckethead


Yeah. His lyrics are insanely good. This dad was an English teacher and writer, so when he was a kid and would bring work to pops to critique he tore it apart - sentence structure, grammar, content, etc. Good thing he rose to the challenge and didn't wilt under pop's tough love.


----------



## DanKrager

Happy birthday, TOF. LOL about turning into a museum exhibit!

Carole and I felt really old when, on a whim, we strolled through an antique mall and found (duplicates of) all of our wedding presents in the oldest sections!

Keeping in shape with one handed push ups? 
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday Kevin.

Good to see you well Walden.


----------



## AnthonyReed

In San Diego for some beach clean ups this weekend.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, is all this community service due your gracious nature…or court ordered?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just a desire to contribute Shane. I outgrew brushes with the law in my twenties, I 've walked the straight and narrow since.


----------



## woodcox

E.C.T.™


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lunch.


----------



## August

Tony are those sourdough bread ?


----------



## chrisstef

A lunch like that would leave my 2 year old hungry and unsatisfied. Much the same as I leave my wife after a bedroom romp.


----------



## duckmilk

> Happy birthday Kevin. Don t let em turn you into an exhibit!
> 
> - summerfi


Antique exhibit? Happy BD Kevin 

Lawl at Flatus antiquitous. Nice one woodcox


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rye.

You'd require more fuel for the drive home to eat dinner?


----------



## ToddJB

WC, they look great. Good job, man.


----------



## 489tad

Enjoy the day Kevin!

I'll wait and see if anyone hits the slow hanging meatball out of the park that Steff pitched.


----------



## Buckethead

> I ll wait and see if anyone hits the slow hanging meatball out of the park that Steff pitched.
> 
> - 489tad


I got nothing.


----------



## jmartel

Shame I don't need any Cherry or have any more room in the lumber rack. My rockler is selling a bunch of 4/4 FAS for $4/bdft. That's a pretty nice price round these parts. Lower than the place I normally buy from.


----------



## ToddJB

Heading into a conference room in 2 minutes to find out the new job fate. Nothing like waiting til the end of the day at the end of the week for this kind of news. Is it a bad sign that the janitor set some empty boxes beside my desk 20 minutes ago?


----------



## Buckethead

Congratulations Todd! You're a shoo in.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get some Todd!


----------



## theoldfart

Go Todd, remember us peons (sp?)


----------



## ToddJB

We're a go! Virtual drinks on me.


----------



## Buckethead

Fantastic! Next: global domination via leveraged fictional assets!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome! Congratulations bud. I'm happy for you.


----------



## duckmilk

Congratulations Todd!!! I'll have a virtual drink to you )


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Todd! I'll have a drink for you tonight, definitely not virtual the way my week has gone.

Now can you tell us what you'll be doing in your new position?


----------



## DanKrager

Goodonya, Todd! Yes, keep us posted how things go. Sometimes you gotta step up and make a little noise. 
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Missed a lot at work today gents!

Happy Birthday Kevin, so what exactly is an Older Fart? Is is just a solid poo? Personal experience my gas precedes the outflow as it were. Hmm hope you brought some clean pants!

Dubbya great look on those tools brudda!

Todd thx for the lookups and Congrats on the lateral move friend! Some Pinky and the Brain strategy nights might be forth comming!

Glad to know Tony's still lounging it while the rest of us actually have to work!

Well the lathe was a go. Figured its a good place to start and I can work around (hopefully) most of its issues. I'll let ya know!


----------



## theoldfart

OK, couple of things.

1'st Thanks for the BP condolences, means a lot. sniff, sob

2'nd TODD, WAHOO. Need to do some 16oz weightlifting to celebrate. Congrats

3'rd my class outing to the mooseum

It's a rehabbed industrial complex in Adams, MA friiggen huge.
Trees grow upside down here









It is a Contemporary Art Museum








from above









Lots of light


















Blue bird day as well, feels strange to be older than the displays


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Todd! Poppin bottles baby.

And jake, a pinky n the brain reference. My man!

Pinky are you thinking what im thinking? 
Yea Brain, but why do they call the little pickles gherkins?

Loved that show.


----------



## CL810

Congrats Todd and Kevin!


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Todd. You going to be buying a round of tools for everyone?


----------



## theoldfart

Lets see, I needa 444, a 55, a 46, a ######, heck send one of everything.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Boys. The title is inside sales. So effectively I'll sell to those who contact us wanting to be sold to. Always closing. I don't think I have the makings of a cold caller, but I like to train and educate people on products. So its kind of the best of both worlds between tech support and sales. Without the aggressive rejection, and the super angry people.


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats Todd!


----------



## SASmith

Good for you todd.


----------



## duckmilk

> Thanks Boys. The title is inside sales. So effectively I ll sell to those who contact us wanting to be sold to. Always closing. I don t think I have the makings of a cold caller, but I like to train and educate people on products. So its kind of the best of both worlds between tech support and sales. Without the aggressive rejection, and the super angry people.
> 
> - ToddJB


Oooh, Todd, your next lateral move…sales support. No selling, just supporting those that do :0


----------



## August

> Congrats Todd and Kevin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


Hey CL
Save me some of that men

Todd
Congratulations 
Ok now you can sell me the delta tenoning jig
Now


----------



## lateralus819

Kevin- I drive by Mass MoCA every weekend on my way to drop my boy off to his mom. Cool looking old building! I see displays through those big windows a lot. Took me forever to figure out what was in there lol.

Have yet to stop in but i hear it is great.


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, a lot of good music there as well. Steve Earl will be there on February 7'th, we'll be going for sure.


----------



## woodcox

Congrats with the new posish Todd, sounds like a good fit for you.

Looks like a good time OF. I hear there are a few good museums and galleries here but I never seem to make time. I would like to change that soon. Any notable b-day presents yet?


----------



## theoldfart

WC, yea video calls from my grandkids. Bought myself a set of used boxed Narex mortise chisels.


----------



## 489tad

All right Todd!


----------



## 489tad

Hey Kevin its waiting for you on EBay.


----------



## Slyy

Hahaha dig it Dan!


----------



## john2005

Congrats Todd!

Happy Birthday OF! 20th for me

Dan, nice!


----------



## racerglen

Happy B'Day Kevin ! well aged material is the best .
Todd, great news, the end of worrysome waiting is very cool !


----------



## theoldfart

Well happy birthday John and thanks to everyone.

Dan, gonna google that jersey and buy it


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good morning boys.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB

Wake up on the beach again this morning, T? Hope you didn't get sand in your chuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing that glamorous; surf's up, having a look before the work begins.


----------



## Hammerthumb

What beach you at T?

And happy belated birthday Kevin. You also John, you young cub!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday John.

I am at south Mission Beach.


----------



## chrisstef

Happy bday john.

Beautiful T. Love the beach before anyone else gets there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Nathan.


----------



## Buckethead

Good to see the cushy new position hasn't softened Todd up.


----------



## August

Happy Saturday to all
Well my shop relaxing chair is almost done
Just need to finish the arm rest that will accommodate a whiskey shot glass and beer???
What do you guys think?
Advice


----------



## chrisstef

That dog will hunt august. Ease the edges and youll be good to go.


----------



## August

Thanks Chris
Yeah I already have my hand a number on it.
This was a fun and frastating project
With angle


----------



## Slyy

August, the sitter's looking good, oughta make some nice cush for the tush!!

Sitting down in the ER, waiting to get my blood drawn. Stuck with a damn needle today! First time in almsot 8 years in the business…...
Patient looked clean but ya never know, dude better be an upstanding citizen or I'm gonna be pissed!


----------



## August

^LOL
I'm fat enough.
Now your going to far
That's being creative now
And I don't have that in me.
I posted this in red forum 
Any advice on the back end of the arm rest?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes. Sorry Jake. Hope it's nothing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes. Sorry Jake. Hope it's nothing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm not terribly creative either. Just find designs you like, and rob from them.


----------



## chrisstef

Id say go adirondack style and round off both the front and back of the arms Aug.

Eesh. Hope ya come out clean jake.

Double post from the epic.


----------



## August

Hey what sly??
What happen?


----------



## DanKrager

Chair's not even done and you've lost it! Someone else has taken it over! 
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Cross posting, but it has arrived. Needs less cleanup than I originally though.


----------



## August

^ nice 
What kind of blade you have there?


----------



## jmartel

It's a Stanley blade. New old stock. Still has factory grind on it.


----------



## August

chris nice router plane
thats my next purchase in the next free money i come across
jeff
thats going to be nice addition to the plane collection


----------



## Slyy

Well just got a call from work: no HIV, still have to wait on the guys Hep C test to come back! Never fun to worry about for sure!


----------



## RPhillips

Slyy, good to know. must suck being in that kind of predicament. wishing you luck!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That sucks sly. I'm sure it'll be fine though.

Not much here. Workin nights and coaching bball. The parts to the staircase all have plenty of poly on them now….so I started duh skinnin.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya, check out the wicked figure in this knob I turned today.


----------



## woodcox

That looks good red.

I found an OE tool rest I'm going to cut down to 6" or so, much cheaper than an aftermarket one.

Chatter to a near catch right by the spur sure gets your attention.


----------



## ToddJB

I can play the lathe game too, guys. Just following in WC's footsteps.


----------



## woodcox

Good work Todd. Gonna need performance test results with your round shank.

I was trying to use pry bar shanks but there was no way I could get a tap started without fear of damage. Idk what material it was but I bagged it to use mild steel. Still a delicate operation with tiny 4-40 threads seeing the tap flex. None of the box stores here had anything larger than 3/8"sq. Going to a steel shop Monday for 1/2" bar so I can make some full size sticks.


----------



## chrisstef

Here we go …


----------



## racerglen

EEWWWW..we're just above freezing, enough to be slowly melting the 2' we got a couple weeks ago, forcast highs
in the 40 to 60 range next few days with rain..slop, sog plop etc..
Steph, remember where you hid the sno blower ?


----------



## Buckethead

Stef… Careful out there. Two feet of snow can wreak havoc.


----------



## August

Bucket is that reds?


----------



## Buckethead

LAWL! Size 87's!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^oh snap. Just 14s here.

Nice work on the carbide tools Todd. Those star screws look a lot better than the allen screws that come with EW tools. They're cheese.

I just messed with my woodtick tool for the first time yesterday. Likey. 
Carbide tools seem to perform better at high rpms. A tough balance at times because high rpms can take off a lot of material fast. Also, try a real light touch on your final passes. Reduces sanding.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 489tad

Finished up a air cleaner last night. Im giving it to RecyclingDave. Its been shop puppy approved.

Heading out to watch ski jumping. I think iits a 70meter jump. Hope the weather holds out. Later.


----------



## Slyy

You boys are having all sorts of fun.

You know what they say about guys with big feet like that? They probably have a pituitary tumor.

Todd nice looking tools. You lost anything on the construction?

Buddie's dropping off that lathe today. Searching the webs for a currently available chuck adapter. Tanks to Todd found a Tube video of a guy who drilled and remade the dead center tail stock to accept a #1 morse taper. FIL is gonna be around today to help me drill out/helicoil the 150 Drill Press so gonna talk to him about getting the tail stock work done on his metal lathe, hopefully can get it dead straight that way.


----------



## jmartel

59 and partly cloudy here today. 60 and partly cloudy tomorrow. Going to be right around 60 deg for the next week and a half it looks like. Might have to actually break out the Kayaks this week. Going hiking today out near where we are planning on moving in a few years.


----------



## theoldfart

huh, big deal. blizzard coming maybe 1-3 feet, drifting snow 20-30 mph winds, cold temps. think i'll go skiing!


----------



## jmartel

At least you guys have the snow to go skiing. I was planning on going today, but there's hardly any snow at any of the places here. Most only have about 18" snow depth and aren't fully open still.


----------



## ToddJB

As a father of a daughter you have one benchmark of success - keep her off the pole.










10 months in and I'm already a failure


----------



## theoldfart

Beautiful must take after her mom


----------



## August

My sheba is telling me to stop fooling around finish the arm rest


----------



## Mosquito

lol August, you get that, I get this


----------



## August

Your cat is inspecting your handplanes men better watch out!!!


----------



## Slyy

Fine pup there Auggie!

Mos - shop cats are great until they start sitting on things they're not supposed to. Mine always has the habit of being in the way, no matter what.

Todd, good to know that even though your wife knew the likelihood of your bad genes when you first met,








it seems you still pulled out a good looking kid, thank god for those dominant alleles huh?


----------



## Mosquito

yeah Jake, that's why he's not often allowed in the shop


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Funny stuff Auggie. Sheba say, "No arm rest, this will do…. I guess.

If one of you guys gets into make those carbide shafts. I might be up for buying/trading for a few.

Time to get live. Time to represent. 









No NBA jam though.


----------



## duckmilk

My shop cats. The one on the utility bench gets right in my way half of the time. No rodent problem though.

Dang! My first project was double posted. I sent Cricket a pm, He said he could delete one. Now, I have none on my homepage. Sent him another pm. I can still see it on the direct link, though.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/122513


----------



## chrisstef

Cleared a spot for the generator. Picked up 18 gals of fuel. 1-2 feet of snow expected monday into late tuesday. Get your mittens ready, here comes old man winter. Nasty fugger.

Almost deep enough:


----------



## duckmilk

Is that the breadboard end to your benchtop?


----------



## Buckethead

Lololololol


----------



## chrisstef

I wish i could say as much duck. Its the backside of the new mantle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Duck….hehe….Cricket is a lady

She's also an outstanding photographer and blogger.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Almost deep enough:
> 
> - chrisstef


Not the first time you've been in this situation?


----------



## jmartel

Couple photos from today. It was super crowded. Apparently everyone else had the same idea as us to go out hiking.










And looking the other direction


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck….hehe….Cricket is a lady
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Sorry, her picture only shows her eyes


----------



## Buckethead

In a previous life, I did stone veneers and occasional floors/patios. It came back to roost, when a preferred client asked if I could set some capstones (blue stone) part of which will be mounted some Ipe 3×3x18 boards which will serve as a bench. It's more work than I remembered.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cool stuff bucket. I love bluestone. Wish I could redo my fireplace with it. Kind of a dumb wuestion…is it the same thing as soapstone?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef,

Hope you get to sit home through the upcoming snow. I watched that all last week as it was developing. Looks like we are going to get nothing but rain from it. The Smoky Mountains on the other hand are going to get some of it.

Spent some quality time on the roof today. Had a shingle come lose and ended up with a leak. No felt under the damn shingles. Don't know if I ever mentioned it but our house was built by a guy who did it for his sister. Don't know if he didn't like her or they ran out of money as they neared completion. No felt on the roof, crappy windows and doors, low end light and plumbing fixtures, lousy siding.

And the roof is 10 on 12 so its not like I can just hop up there and start slamming shingles.

Up side..Got to spend some time making saw dust. The new cart/home for the new drill press needs drawers and it will be done. Next weekend with any luck. And the tool swap stuff is coming along too.

Nice country side there Jmart. Where is that?

Nice mut August…. Looks like your chair has been claimed!


----------



## Buckethead

Dan, I don't really know if it's the same thing, as I've never set any soapstone, but this is soft, porous stone. Soaks up water, and drills easily. If it wasn't 2" thick, it would cut fairly easily too. It can be split just like a piece of lumber. Maybe more easily.


----------



## 489tad

A little too windy to fly today. Only a few went attempted the high winds. It didn't stop the civilians from having a good time.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way Tad,...ski jumpers are all freeking nuts! Just like cliff diving but without the water to land in.


----------



## Slyy

Those dang shop cats, annoying as all get out when they want to be your study buddy. Now the answer to any "why does my cat XXXXX?" Is always "because it's a cat", but why does my cat ALWAYS have to stand right on my freaking homework/study assignments? There's only 10 or more square other feet in the living room for her to be standing…...

Also this found its way to me today:









And you can see some of the fodder in the background but the FIL was down today with some additional things to help me remove broken screw plus broken extractor from the Craftsman DP. 








This guy cost one Busted Dremel tool extension, 4 diamond burrs, one extraction bolt and a bunch of annoyance to get out!
















As it turned out, another previous owner had the same idea to extract the same previously broken bolt, oh they left about 5-6 mm of carbide still inside the bolt then had just cut the whole thing flush after the botched extraction. When I tried to remove it, I broke about 1-2 mm of my extraction screw into the bolt shaft, I had no idea about the other leftovers in there until we burred and burred and still kept seeing carbide grey down the middle of that bolt. FINALLY out and Drill Press head unit is now getting final paint before reassembly!
WHEW!!!!!


----------



## DanKrager

Getting rusty or broken bolts out is for sure an exercise in patient persistence. Glad you finally made it.

I think you have already indicated that the tail stock center on that lathe is not an MT accessory. Is that verified? If you crank that screw all the way back (outboard) to retract the center, does it not pop the MT loose? It would be a small one like MT 1 , but still… ??? I'm just curious.
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Dan, looks to be solid. Dead center that is threaded starting about 1/3 of the way down, then looks to be press fit into the handle used to adjust the centers position in and out. Gonna take all as completely apart as possible tomorrow after class. FIL suggested it would be quite simple to take it to him to get drilled/reamed out to accept a #1 sized MT. Tick might be removing future MT hardware as a through hole to lunch them out is unlikely to be feasible, perhaps a plastic or wooden wedge to pop off accessories?
About the only machining he doesn't regularly do is using the lathe to thread things so also makes buying an adaptor for the otherwise unthreaded drive shaft seem much more necessary.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice country side there Jmart. Where is that?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


A bit outside North Bend, WA. Roughly 45 min east of Seattle. That photo shows the complete lack of snow we've gotten this season. Those mountains in the distance should probably have snow on them.


----------



## jmartel

Because I can't leave well enough alone, I rearranged the shop tonight.

Bench, bandsaw, and french cleat system moved to the back wall










Plywood cabinet moved to the left wall, metal cabinet moved to the door opening, tool cabinet moved to the left wall, and my paint/finish/whatever liquid cabinet moved forward a bit.










And from out front










Obviously I still need to clean and organize it a bit, but this took me 3 hours to do, so I'm done for the night.


----------



## woodcox

Congrats x2 Jake. Cool that fil is helping you out.

Looks good jmart. Your bandsaw is mobile yeah?

I finished this tonight. So much easier to turn without a wonky cracked handle. 








You can see why this failed. I rotated the grain direction 90 degrees to the shank.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

woodcox that came out great!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Everyone givin Stefaroni crap, meanwhile Jmart sits there with a half finished bench for over a year…. dum, dum, dummmm


----------



## chrisstef

Thats my boy ^.

Latest outlook on the weather. 18-24" with localized 30"+.


----------



## Slyy

30" sounds absolutely crazy Steffers!

No cake walk here, 40 degree swing today!! 70 is gonna be horrible


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Thats my boy ^.
> 
> - chrisstef


OF's bench is growing mold too. But…I had to kick a man with a gimp hand while he's down.

WC- I need to come up with some other toolrest options as well. Mine's on knicked up and the tools don't slide well. Problem I've run into is that the toolrest post on our lathe is a strange size- little under 1". I think I'm just gonna fork out for one of these. Post stays in, and you can buy different length rests.









http://bestwoodtools.stores.yahoo.net/tmotoresy.html


----------



## theoldfart

That's patina Red, not mold!


----------



## ToddJB

A shaper found its way into my shop yesterday. It's a mid70s model, which is a couple decades off from the goal, but it's been used 3 times and is complete, so I couldn't turn it down.


----------



## chrisstef

A uni-shaper. Stef covets.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great shop pets. 

So sorry Todd. Best you found out now I guess.

You've got some cool kids BRK.

Nice work on that Stef. Hope the storm is not a huge burden for you.

Looks great Bucket.

Interesting pics Dan, that's a lot of people.

Glad you were able to get it out and congrats on the lathe Jake.

Wow, nice Woodcox!

Whoa, congrats on the shaper.


----------



## Mosquito

> Thats my boy ^.
> 
> Latest outlook on the weather. 18-24" with localized 30"+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Meanwhile, in MN, we're supposed to get above freezing for the next 4 days lol I want your snow


----------



## AnthonyReed

Saturday:









Big surf:









Sunday started all shiny:









...but spent an hour and a half digging out this truck tire:








I am coming to the realization that I am stubborn.


----------



## chrisstef

That's encroaching on trench box territory Tony. Trench safety, please. You are one determined ba$tard I must say. Id a thrown some more sand on top and called it a day.

Definitely the calm before the storm out here. All state roads are to be closed at 9:00 tonight. Its either some serious media hype or were in for one hell of a storm. Wicked bad storm.


----------



## jmartel

> Everyone givin Stefaroni crap, meanwhile Jmart sits there with a half finished bench for over a year…. dum, dum, dummmm
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


The difference is, my bench is in a useable state and gets regular use.


----------



## DanKrager

Wow, Stef! I'd love to be in a snowstorm like that again! Wanna borrow my snow blower?

BRK and Slyy, I have always thought these were the cats meow so I bought one. They are the best thing in tool rest bases as far as I'm concerned. Yes, a couple different tool rests are desirable. They are pricey…
BRK, you can easily file off the top of the nicked tool rest for now. I've even rounded mine some. One clever fellow had a welder superglue a hardened 1/2" rod to the top of his. 
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Good stuff guys. I'm digging that T handle WC, you gots skilz.

Yesterday I resawed a 2×4 to make a better overhead rack for braces, breast drills, and egg beater drills. Got a little better at it as I went along. 









I lost more thickness to planing off the machining marks than I did to removing my saw marks. Some of the divots from their planer rollers are pretty deep.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## chrisstef

> Everyone givin Stefaroni crap, meanwhile Jmart sits there with a half finished bench for over a year…. dum, dum, dummmm
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> The difference is, my bench is in a useable state and gets regular use.
> 
> - jmartel


Unlike your penis.


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like someone has a case of the Mondays.


----------



## August

todd
im loving your shop men
can you do a tour???
nice Sharper men 3 phases?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jnub.


----------



## ToddJB

Augie, I do need to do more in-depth tour at some point.

It's single phase, 115/230, forward and reverse. I need to get a route bit collet for it, and the 220 plug on it is different than mine, so I'll need to pick up one of those. But other than that it is plug and play.


----------



## ToddJB

> BRK and Slyy, I have always thought these were the cats meow so I bought one.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Dan you link just goes to a bunch of different google images.

Tim, nice cutting.


----------



## DanKrager

Nice, Todd. You'll love that shaper. I've found three things that make the shaper really sing…you're on to one by getting the router bit collet. Make sure there are two inserts, 1/4" and 1/2". The other is a tall fence system allowing vertical hold downs and zero clearance inserts. The third is a power feeder, four rollers is better but pricier. A sliding table or sled is useful, too, especially for coping cuts. (OK four).

They can be as dangerous as a table saw. If you end up needing a large panel raiser cutter for example, get one that has a "stepped" cutting action like Freuds four bit cutter with two large wings and two shorter ones. And always remove as much waste wood as you can (keeping good guide surfaces) before making cuts.

While the RPMs are slower than a router, the cutting edge speed is nearly as fast because of the larger diameters. And your HP rating on the motor may be in the same ball park as a router motor, but there is a LOT more power transferred (leverage exceeding belt losses) and the inertia is much greater, making for rapid smooth cuts.

I'm excited for you and am rambling on (again). Sorry about that.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for that insight, Dan.


----------



## jmartel

> Jnub.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Rub my nub.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Jnub.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> Rub my nub.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## AnthonyReed

In need of a little touch Jmart? Dry spells happen.


----------



## chrisstef

There's nothing wrong with smothering a grenade to break out of a hump slump. Remember that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't trust your judgment.


----------



## 7Footer

> Jnub.
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> Rub my nub.
> - jmartel


She ground him down to a nub, and he never recovered.

$hit must be gettin' real, they even cancelled the Blazers game vs. the Nets tonight…

Stef, order your pizzas, order your chinese food, buy cases of pepsi, buy cases of coke.
Charge your iphone, charge ur ipod, have ur 3g and 4g ready… When ur drivin' ur care, TAKE YOUR TIME!
Drink LOTS OF GREEN TEA to stay warm.




You guys stay safe back there!


----------



## RPhillips

Oh no, someone broke out Spidey… : )


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is one cool weatherman.


----------



## RPhillips

Damn 7, thought that was you in the vid…


----------



## chrisstef

Im of sound mind and body, sir. My judgements maybe be clouded, or perhaps jaded, in some instances but I do not believe this is one of them. Smothering a grenade is solid on many levels outside of breaking a slump. It would train you for drunken bull riding sessions (7'er), climbing onto slippery surfboards while maintaining balance (tony), skiing (OF) and many other sporting events and contests.

Yes! Love frankies weather reports!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dan you link just goes to a bunch of different google images.
> 
> - ToddJB


I think Dan was gettin at a Banjo toolrest like these:








http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/onewaytoolrestbanjobasefor24swing.aspx

That thing cost more than my lathe


----------



## AnthonyReed

Short of the honorable, doing a friend a solid so he can absconded with her gorgeous friend, there is no merit to detonating a grenade under one's body. I soundly reject your theory as simple justification of your past proclivities.


----------



## chrisstef

Its all about confidence Tony. You cant simply enter the world heaping with confidence. It needs to be built up with positive reinforcement. We're all Pavlov's dogs here and sometimes it don't matter whos ringing that bell. So when it does ring, and you aint had nothing but saltines for 6 months, you're gonna wolfcheese a Ritz, a Townhouse, or even one of them effed up flavored triscuits. Ya feel me.


----------



## ToddJB

> That thing cost more than my lathe
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Wowzers. More than mine too, but it is painted the same color!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> You ve got some cool kids BRK.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Last night the kids were guessing everybody's "worst nightmare."

They all agreed mine would be….. a beer that would never open. lawl.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So let me see if I follow…. drop the ball through the hoop from a ladder until you posses the confidence and skill to dunk? The move to step stool then box and soon flat footed? Baby steps? I always assumed dry spells were for building character.

That is funny Red.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre close but usually you just start with a smaller hoop until you can reach the rim of a 10'er. Basically what im getting at is that once in a while, when things aint going right, you've got to go back to the fundamentals. Right back to square one. Just get your toes back in the water. If that means getting back into the gym with some lesser talent, so be it.

Wife just reported that the gas station is out of gas. Im about to go to home depot and ask if they have any snow blowers or generators then stop at the grocery store and camp out in between the dairy and the bread aisle for laughs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Alright, I am picking up what you are saying now.

HA! Mayhem and panic…. never can have enough milk when tragedy is impending.


----------



## RPhillips

Either I have super-human strength or this thing is junk. HF drill press, what did I expect.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Super-human seems like the cooler conjecture.


----------



## ToddJB

Why are you smacking that lever with a ruler? What did you expect to happen? When they say, "Use a measured amount of pressure", that is not what they mean.


----------



## summerfi

It's a beautiful sunny day and approaching record temps here in the northern Rockies. You guys in the northeast keep your nubs and knobs covered.


----------



## woodcox

You're surprised at what rob is capable of with three inches at hand?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Wife just reported that the gas station is out of gas. Im about to go to home depot and ask if they have any snow blowers or generators then stop at the grocery store and camp out in between the dairy and the bread aisle for laughs.
> 
> - chrisstef


Holy cow Stef, even "Et-lanta doesn't run out of gas when it snows…. Of course, it has been since 93 since the last time we had a foot. Is that an isolated thing or are they all running out?


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like its pretty isolated. People are taking this one pretty seriously all though.


----------



## ShaneA

If you even threaten 2'+ of snow, you prolly gotta respect the fact it could happen. The grocery store would be a frightening concept. It gets cold as hell here in KC ( I mean it is 60 today, 70 tomorrow) and snows too…but even a threat of an inch, can push the bread and milk supplies.


----------



## August

> Why are you smacking that lever with a ruler? What did you expect to happen? When they say, "Use a measured amount of pressure", that is not what they mean.
> 
> - ToddJB


That's a good one Todd LOL

In the other hand that suck rob


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stock flour and powdered milk..the wife (at least mine) can make bisucits. And for what it's worth, only one out of ten gas stations can pump gas if the internet goes down. Most of the little one store mom and pop operations but none of the major chains.


----------



## RPhillips

Just had couple lol moments…funny stuff guys.

Yeah that damn thing broke only using my hand…no cheater or anything.

In other news, started to drill my dog holes in my bench top. Bought a bushing to go with a 3/4 drill bit. Built a little jig for it and it works great. Now I can finally use my holdfasts. Yay


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Look Ma, no jaws…









Had a "Czech Edge" afternoon in my shop…


----------



## 7Footer

Nice work there Thunder-Dizzle!

Stef, this is has been the headline story on the local news site here in PDX allllllll day. Batten down the hatches!


----------



## theoldfart

Snow is just starting here. Hunkering down for a long one, should be fun.


----------



## August

Nice handles red


----------



## Slyy

After school run-down:

Billy's got a fuzzie fetish, might be cosplay guess only he really knows.

Stef's got 10 times more snow than he's got length in his pants.

7's speaking voice has good cadence but he should probably get a camera stand for his weather reports.

Bob's got "Big Montana Sky"

Rob probably looks like this:








and shoulda gone with the bench top instead of the floor model.

Todd deserves some big congrats on the shaper

And Shane gets bread and milk from the store by threatening them with his one to two inches.

Stay classy fellas, homework time then gonna take some telescope out and watch a meteor fly-by!


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, yer watchin' yer fly?


----------



## Slyy

Yeah, 8" telescope Kev. Bout the only way I know to see it, makes the wife more interested for sure but hard to get the telescope in the bed.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake got everything said that I would have, except for the telescope thing.

Todd, you will really like the shaper. Mucho alegre pushing boards through and having them come out with a nice profile 

Good news! Cricket finally got the project post corrected on my homepage. Many thanks to her! (and thanks Red for correcting me)


----------



## duckmilk

Nice knobs, Red.


----------



## duckmilk

Wind chill in Trenton, NJ at 19 deg. Keep your junk warm Steph & Kevin (and others up there).


----------



## 7Footer

I like the underchin selfie view jake, it seems so much more real when I do my reports!

Gawd that pic of Rob is weird - Also, Rob never answered me about that so-called 4 bessey parallel clamp deal from Rockler for $139 either! Where dey at doe?! Me no findey.


----------



## RPhillips

LAWLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

must have missed that post 7, yeah I picked them up Thursday at Rockler… must have just been a local thing…


----------



## jmartel

Rocklers sometimes tend to have their own sales that corporate does not. For instance, mine will sell lumber pretty cheap on sale. Normally it's overpriced, but it's actually a pretty good deal or equivalent to the lumber dealer I go to when it's on sale. They just had 4/4 FAS Cherry for $3.99/bdft, and their latest advertisement shows 4/4 FAS Poplar for $2.49/bdft. Both of which are better than my lumber dealer's price for rough equivalent.


----------



## August

Chris
I got the plate and handle looking decent


----------



## Mosquito

Nicely done August, that looks great


----------



## 7Footer

Dang, yeah must've been a local deal… that's a smokin deal…

Yeah August! Go git sum!


----------



## chrisstef

August dont play around! Nice work. Quick too.

I think im going to end up on the lucky side of the state during this storm. The wind is screaming but the snow isnt as bad as i thought. Drive and hour east and id bet there will be a foot difference in snow totals.


----------



## woodcox

Get your 3G, get your 4G ready. Get your cases of coke, cases of Mountain Dew ready. Get your broken shovels rehandled. Be prepared for ****************************** out in the shop conditions.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre havin too much fun with that lathe woodcox. Youve gone all Frankie on it!


----------



## Buckethead

That moment when you've nothing to add, but appreciate what others are saying.


----------



## putty

Auggie, take the spine of that plate and Blue it. It was more than likely blued when new.










Before pic


----------



## chrisstef

Zach Morris style drift


----------



## August

Damn Chris 
That reminds me of our storm 2 years ago!!

Stay warm and safe

Well I finish my workbench modification


----------



## Buckethead

August, yours is a bench to be reckoned with. Not only is it original, but functional, beautiful and your own creation. One for the ages, in my opinion.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks good, Auggie


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work August and Woodcox.

Brrrr, Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Woodie, how did you duplicate the taper?


----------



## August

Thanks puffy
I was actually tempted to polish the blade
Will see

Thanks all for nice words


----------



## Slyy

Auggie, the upgrade is looking slick my man!

Woodie, you are, pun intended, cranking out some good work on that lathe.
Can't wait to get mine up and running.

LJ's makes class distractions fun!


----------



## jmartel

How much snow did you get, Stef? Friend of mine back in Rotten Groton got about 20" or 25" I think he said.

50 deg for the ride in today. Nice and warm.


----------



## chrisstef

We stayed west of the deep snow here (just outside the dirty water(bury)). Id say we had between 8-12" with drifts around 2'. Just got back in from cleaning it all up. Eastern side of the state got schmammered.


----------



## theoldfart

Ditto for Western Mass


----------



## chrisstef

What did you clean that blade with auggie? Straight phillipino power or what?


----------



## Airframer

We had some clouds move in last night.. pretty rough weather up here too..


----------



## theoldfart

^ phbpt


----------



## KelvinGrove

> We stayed west of the deep snow here (just outside the dirty water(bury)). Id say we had between 8-12" with drifts around 2 . Just got back in from cleaning it all up. Eastern side of the state got schmammered.
> 
> - chrisstef


Just stopping by to see how you made out Stef…glad you and yours are weathering the storm.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work Augie. I remember you saying you didn't like like the plywood bench top. Have you removed it all or just in part?

Tapering that tenon, I turned down to it's major and minor diameters. With this long taper,I set the tool rest parallel to the diameters and just slide along its length. When close, I stop and put a straight edge on it to see where I'm at. 
I would think the experienced do not readjust the tool rest but have great tool control to feed the cutter in or out along such planes. I've found that along with the top of the tool rest, the face of the tool rest needs to be tuned. Where your pinch fingers glide against. Paint or casting imperfections can transfer to the work.

Hardest things so far have been long convex lines, you have the tendency to make it straight and lose the subtle curves. Long concave seems easier, you can kind of pivot at your pinch as you work it down.


----------



## ToddJB

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Slyy

Record breaking three days straight 74+
Normally 40 degrees colder this time of year. As long as the trend doesn't continue to the summer, year before last was record number of 100+ days straight and record number of 110+ degrees…...


----------



## August

Lol 
Chris you still rememeber the filipino LOL
Soon as the finish dry I'll be using ups to you thanks in advance


----------



## August

Woodcox
Yeah the plywood like I said before was a joke
Remember I'm not a woodworker at all just a wannabe
Now I learn a valuable lesson 
Now I'm happy with my new bench top.
I'm building a second half on the other side 
And I want to put a twin screw on one end and a uropean shoulder vise on the operator side.
Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Tuesday Morning Crush-fest

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

http://vid1325.photobucket.com/albums/u633/toddjb1/Climbing%20Wall/IMG_7350_zps7sb5tafi.mp4


----------



## August

Nice Todd


----------



## AnthonyReed

Go Jack go! You little monkey you!


----------



## duckmilk

Spent yesterday afternoon looking over this pile of beams with my neighbor. These are all hardwood, mostly oak, that are around 8" vertical thickness, 8" to 14" horizontal width and 18' long. These have been used to form temporary bridges/roads for oilfield equipment and are beat up to the point that the company can't trust them anymore. The big problem is they are bolted together with 1" bolts to make a 4' wide slab. The beams are so tight together, cutting the bolts would be extremelly difficult and the nuts are rusted on.

I am experimenting with a bolt now in an effort to see if the nuts can be loosened. If that is possible, we will be getting a load of them to see if we can reuse some of the beams, or maybe cut them up into solid planks for flooring. Realistically though, many of these are beyond help, but would still make firewood.

Secretly, if this works, I want to saw off some quarter sawn slabs for my future bench. The neighbor has a Woodmizer 150 portable diesel sawmill.

Oh, these are free, as is and they will use their equipment to load the trailer.










This stack is taller than my head and probably 40 to 50' long.










This shows the bolts used and some of the ugly broken ends.










In the center of this picture you can see some of the bolted together slabs. Some of these are in pretty good shape.










The stack center left is about 10 - 11' tall.

Actually, this sounds like a lot of work for me, something I've been trying to avoid lately. We'll see if this actually works out.


----------



## putty

Wow Duck, You might be able to salvage some. But there is a lot of firewood there!!


----------



## summerfi

That's a lot of wood Mike. A couple thoughts come to mind. You could use a cutting torch to knock the heads or nuts off the bolts. Is the wood pretty dirty and/or gritty with sand/gravel? Might want to power wash them before running through the sawmill. Also if your friend has a metal detector, that would be your best bet for finding any hidden nails before they go through the mill. Should be some pretty boards in there if you can get it sawn up though, and you can't beat the price.


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, if you would not use a piece with a hole in it, you could cut it cross grain on both sides of the bolt and get like 2.5' sections. If you do want the use that section you could just remove the two middle bolts and lop the ends getting around 7'.


----------



## Buckethead

Tons of usable hardwood, along with free firewood. Requires big truck, mill, trailer, elbow grease.

One method that could work well, and one I would probably opt for, is using a reciprocating saw, aka sawzall, in between planks to cut the bolts. I find bimetal wood blades cut through bolts faster than metal cutting blades, and they'll last so long as you "let the saw do the work". Put too much pressure tho, and they'll dull up within the first several bolts.

The mill able pieces could even be marketable. If you make a go of it duckmilk, take the time to shoot progress pictures. Reclaimed is a tag that commands a premium among a certain market. Authenticity is an added bonus.


----------



## jmartel

Could you use an angle grinder to take off the nuts and then pound the threaded rod out the other side?

Or could you use a 4' wide bench?


----------



## Pezking7p

Anybody have a drawknife for sale? Something usable and big enough to debark logs with.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lemme look Pez.


----------



## August

Oh duck I wish I was there those will make a good bench

Chris's
It's going out


----------



## ToddJB

Looks good, Auggie, but you missed a really gross pervert looking stain. I circled it for you.


----------



## chrisstef

August - know that once that saw gets to my house im gonna fondle the hell out of it. To the point that the saw may get uncomfortable. Its a beaute!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks guys. I just worked on the bolt some more, didn't budge. These bolts are placed about 5' apart, so indeed, Todd, there is a lot of useable wood between them, which is why we may be looking to use them for flooring planks. I just ripped a 5' chunk about 6 1/2" x 9", 2 passes over the ts and finished with the recip. At first I thought it was oak, but started planing down the surface and now, honestly don't know what it is. It is still definately hardwood though. This chunk looked knarley outside, but nice on the inside. I'll get a picture of it in a little while.

Thanks Bucket, however most of the beams are too tight to get a blade in there. I'll try the bimetal blades, but this mechanic at the constr. co. recommended Lennox blades found at specialty nut & bolt stores.

Bob & Jmart, the nuts are recessed into the beams, thus hard to get to. I'm thinking it may take an impact wernch with a 1 1/2" deep socket (which I don't have). 4' wide bench? Sure, but it would be 8" thick. Hard for a holdfast to work in 

My phone camera sux, but I'll post a pic in a few. Auggie, I'll provide the beer


----------



## CL810

> ..... Auggie, I ll provide the beer
> 
> - duckmilk


He may move in… just sayin'

Nice find Mike!


----------



## duckmilk

Ok, here are some pictures of the grain, 2 with flash and 2 without. The endgrain doesn't look to be helpful now, so I didn't take a pic. If I can get a good surface on it, i may post it.














































My helpers 

Also, yes Bob, these are full of dirt, grit and gravel and we will be power washing them. Should not be any nails , though possibly a stray bullet or 2.


----------



## putty

Duck, Could that be beech?

Todd, that was funny!


----------



## duckmilk

I don't have experience with beech. It handplanes with a kind of wet mushy feel and the pores look much larger than oak. These were supposed to have come out of Louisana and were supposed to be all oak, but the guy at the co. said he had seen black walnut.


----------



## Slyy

Still need to replace some electronics and eventually get a period switch but:


















Though now need to get a replacement return spring….









Not really sure what happened here, maybe I tensioned to quickly? Maybe it was already work out? I certainly don't think I over tensioned it, it still wasn't even close to the return tension it was before I took it am apart. Meh, things happen with 60+ year old equipment.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Duck.

Wow that is tits Jake, well done man.


----------



## DaddyZ

Duck ^ Sycamore, Nice Find


----------



## ToddJB

Bang up job, Jake. I have a DP on my list of to-do, you're an inspiration.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, excellent job man! You do nice work.

Pat, thank you. I took a few more of the end grain.










Notice the light colored flecks in the end and face grain?



















Shaving










I had another go with the 15" crescent and hammer, didn't budge. Next up, reciprocating saw


----------



## duckmilk

> ..... Auggie, I ll provide the beer
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> He may move in… just sayin
> 
> Nice find Mike!
> 
> - CL810


Thanks Clayton. Lol, if he moved in, we might actually get something accomplished


----------



## chrisstef

Dude could use a lil handplane help - http://lumberjocks.com/topics/75545


----------



## August

Thanks duck
May be I ahould tired of these cold weather
Duck I want some of those wood


----------



## DanKrager

Ivandea!

Slyy, would you consider a momentary (deadman) switch on the floor by your drill press, even fastened to the foot? This would leave you both hands to handle the work, and shutdown could be instantaneous while you hang on for dear life…!

That thing looks like it just came out the store! Awesome.

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Could it be Elm duck? Does it smell funny?


----------



## Slyy

Ugh, dang ads messing me up!


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, I'm gonna follow you closely on this reclaimed stuff. I've worked the fields where this stuff comes from and I gotta tell ya, I wouldn't even walk near it with any tool I wanted to keep sharp. I've pressure washed logs until there wasn't much viable log left. and it just seemed to drive the dirt deeper into the wood.

Now, given that you're going to burn up some cutting edges on the grit, the economics might still work out in your favor if you can somehow get enough mileage. You shouldn't run short of material for awhile!

There's a good chance that there's what some of us in IL call "bog oak". It's a coarse fast growing tree in the oak family but the wood is not desirable for much other than these big, disposable mats.

Good luck and keep us posted on how things last, please.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Double post…haven't had that happen for awhile. What gives????
DanK


----------



## August

Well my shop chair is done


----------



## SASmith

Nice work on the chair aug.


----------



## ToddJB

Great job. Now get off your butt, Slacker


----------



## DanKrager

Nice once more, Auggie! Now you can sit and look at all the work that needs to be done!

You did great with the tapers! They set that chair right off!

I don't see any bottle necks sticking up over your shoulders… ???? At least you need a cup holder back there so you have a place to put your drink down without setting it on the table saw!
DanK


----------



## 489tad

Nice August!


----------



## Pezking7p

Sweeeet chair! Sick work auggie.

So ever since I upgraded my iThings lumberjocks is constantly redirecting me to strange websites and the App Store. This makes me visit the site much less than normal. Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## duckmilk

I just don't have any experience with anything but oak, poplar and pine, oh and cedar 

I can't detect much of a smell from it, but with the wide rings, I would guess it's a fast growing tree. I looked at the ends of many of the beams and they were oak.

As far as ruining bandsaw blades, yeah, i'm sure some will be sacrificed. Thanks everyone, off to do chores now.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice chair August, turned out great! Solid pose too, you may have just started a new LJ's trend, similar to the bondo pose, but with chairs….


----------



## August

Thanks all for kind words and thanks for advice 
And also thanks for the encouragement!
I have to say woodworking is fun.
And frustrating.

And 7 yes that should be the next thing!


----------



## August

> Sweeeet chair! Sick work auggie.
> 
> So ever since I upgraded my iThings lumberjocks is constantly redirecting me to strange websites and the App Store. This makes me visit the site much less than normal. Any idea how to fix it?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Same here bud


----------



## CL810

There's a thread about this problem here. Stef posted a fix for this in the thread.

Geez, LJ really needs to get it together.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' is a trend setter. (and nuzzler)

The chair came out fantastic August.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Auggy….the wife got me a bottle of single malt for the birthday… Want I should bring it over the help break in the chair?

And as for the bolts Duck, have you tried using a torch to heat the nuts? Careful not to burn down the shop but just before it gets hot enough to turn red it should come lose.


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW…Took the wife to the local wood turner's guild meeting tonight. She loved it. Bought 6 tickets for 5 bucks in the wood lottery and won a chunk of Bradford pear, one of osage orange, a piece of cherry about 14 inches long and nearly 10 in diameter and a chunk of maple. All of it is literally chunks as in a piece of log from 3 to 10 inches in diameter and from 12 to 36 inches long.

A little quality time with the band saw coming up.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks for the link Clayton. Very frustrating. I cleared my history but it sounds like it will come back until Apple fixes it.


----------



## duckmilk

Tim, thanks, we thought of that but the nuts are recessed.


----------



## Slyy

August - great looking chair bud!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- I've got this Witherby. I gave $15 for it, so it'd be like $25 shipped to you. Pm if you want it. No biggie to me either way. 









Ahhh, Auggie learned to taper.


----------



## August

Red your furniture forum is good site 
Thanks again all 
Now wife is asking me when will I start on the built in vanity?!!
Do you have that in the forum red?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't think so August. I'm gonna build one about this time next year. I'd encourage you to look on the plans at plansnow.com ….or join finewoodworking.com to check out any of their plans. That's how I started…..building from plans.

edit, see….here you go. 
http://www.plansnow.com/dn1104.html


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Duck, those beams are awesome. Is that enormous pile of 'em all yours?

Nice chair, August. Great work.


----------



## summerfi

Whenever I think of veneer I think of Jmart. He's my veneering hero. I monitor the WoodPlanet site most every morning just for kicks, and this morning there are a couple veneer offerings I thought I'd pass along. These probably aren't practical to ship due to the size, but interesting none the less. Also wanted to make people aware of WoodPlanet. Some interesting wood shows up there.

http://www.woodplanet.com/main/buying/itemsforsale.cfm?whereto=ind&itid=615286&uid=57
http://www.woodplanet.com/main/buying/itemsforsale.cfm?whereto=ind&itid=615287&uid=57


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> So I was just shootin the breeze with Bhog and im turning to you guys to settle an argument. Hog claims that im absolutely crazy for never having a hot dog smothered in barbeque sauce. Hot dog, cheese and bbq sauce on a slice of white bread …. hog claims deliciousness. I call BS. What do you all say?
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm a hot dog purist. Steamed Dogs, yellow mustard on a untoasted soft roll. Mmmmm! Of course, it goes best when in the 3rd base grandstands of Fenway Park.


----------



## chrisstef

Chris - do you know the difference between a hot dog at fenway park and a hot dog at yankee stadium?


----------



## jmartel

> Chris - do you know the difference between a hot dog at fenway park and a hot dog at yankee stadium?
> 
> - chrisstef


Which hole the hot dog goes in?


----------



## jmartel

> Whenever I think of veneer I think of Jmart. He s my veneering hero. I monitor the WoodPlanet site most every morning just for kicks, and this morning there are a couple veneer offerings I thought I d pass along. These probably aren t practical to ship due to the size, but interesting none the less. Also wanted to make people aware of WoodPlanet. Some interesting wood shows up there.
> 
> http://www.woodplanet.com/main/buying/itemsforsale.cfm?whereto=ind&itid=615286&uid=57
> http://www.woodplanet.com/main/buying/itemsforsale.cfm?whereto=ind&itid=615287&uid=57
> 
> - summerfi


I don't use paper backed veneer or have a need for 4×10 sheets, but I actually have a bunch of fiddleback sycamore that your first link shows that will be arriving tomorrow along with some curly walnut and some cherry burl.


----------



## chrisstef

Mental note: Do not attend ball games with jmart or buy him hot dogs, even when he asks for the foot long with no condiments.

The answer is you can get a hot dog at yankee stadium in October.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He does wear leathers.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> So I was just shootin the breeze with Bhog and im turning to you guys to settle an argument. Hog claims that im absolutely crazy for never having a hot dog smothered in barbeque sauce. Hot dog, cheese and bbq sauce on a slice of white bread …. hog claims deliciousness. I call BS. What do you all say?
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm a hat dog purist. Steamed Dogs, yellow mustard on a untoasted soft roll. Mmmmm! Of course, it goes best when in the 3rd base grandstands of Fenway Park. 


> Chris - do you know the difference between a hot dog at fenway park and a hot dog at yankee stadium?
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Which hole the hot dog goes in?
> 
> - jmartel


Loved that joke about Yankee Stadium.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Mental note: Do not attend ball games with jmart or buy him hot dogs, even when he asks for the foot long with no condiments.
> 
> The answer is you can get a hot dog at yankee stadium in October.
> 
> - chrisstef


Not for a few seasons now.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, jnub. Who'd of thought Stef had a nice clean Red Sox joke and jmart is the one with his mind in the pooper!

Red - you still planning on not watching the Uber Bowl this weekend?


----------



## Slyy

> He does wear leathers.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Heard he wears a$$less chaps as well….


----------



## chrisstef

Red will be in his broncos jersey, in the shop, pouting while rubbing his Peyton Manning voodoo doll, trying to massage his thigh back into working order. Elway's arrogance is going to be his undoing.

Yea, the yanks suck and it was a better joke when the sox hadn't seen a WS in 80 years. Even as a yankee fan I think that Fenway is an amazing park to watch a game at. Unless you get stuck up in right field with the chairs that face the wrong direction. Nothin better than focusing on the shortstop for 3 hours.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mmmm hot dogs. Chili cheese and mustard for me. Steamed dog, toasted bun.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, those beams are awesome. Is that enormous pile of em all yours?
> 
> Nice chair, August. Great work.
> 
> - NinjaAssassin


Not yet Billy, and the big plan with the neighbor may fall through for lack of feasibility. I am planning, however, to get a few for myself.


----------



## Airframer

It looks like my shop will be doubling in size in the next month. The house we just signed the lease on has a 2 car garage WOOHOO! The wife has already asked if we can park the car in it.. Who does that?


----------



## ShaneA

Park the car in the garage? WTF? Bless her heart


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!


----------



## ToddJB

> Who does that?
> 
> - Airframer


Your wife.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it, I got ketchup on my asparagus.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea well it just snowed, and the suns out, and i forgot my sunglasses.


----------



## jordanp

You guys still here?? Geeze


----------



## AnthonyReed

Weren't they in your ball cap with your keys and wallet? You seem the type.


----------



## Slyy

Oh noes the pipe boy's here!



> Yea well it just snowed, and the suns out, and i forgot my sunglasses.
> 
> - chrisstef


In my limited experience snow+sunshine-shades=no bueno!


----------



## chrisstef

No ball caps in the office T or else they certainly would have been. You've got me pegged. Toting a toddler out the door with all his belongings every morning does terrible things to your mind. Very no bueno Jake. Im also out of washer fluid.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry bud.


----------



## ShaneA

No washer fluid sounds like an emergency situation. One that rivals only having one gallon of milk on hand for snowmaggedon.


----------



## ToddJB

Just ride the butt of a trucker on your way home. He'll provide plenty of fluid for you.


----------



## 7Footer

> Weren t they in your ball cap with your keys and wallet? You seem the type.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


ha! you said ball cap. I'm surprised you went with wallet and not bill-fold.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Granddad called them that and he used the term bill-fold too.


----------



## RPhillips

> The answer is you can get a hot dog at yankee stadium in October.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah, but you can get a Hot Dog and a Ball game at Fenway in October.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Todd's got the answer. Drive in the lane with the most standing water.


----------



## 7Footer

After work, I'm gonna go to the teller and get some cash. Or maybe when I go buy groceries the cashier will let me write the check for a little over the total.

Lawl, my dad says that stuff too T….About 4 years ago I finally convinced my Dad to put his paycheck on direct deposit (he was the only one w/o Dir. dep.. and for me it's more convenient because I do the payroll here), and ever since then, he still complains about having to go to the teller to get cash.

Old people are funny. 




I met this hot young dish, at the World Fair back in 1940.

At jnubs house, you can get a hot dog anytime.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh… dude loves to slather the condiments.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Check writing is amazing 7'.


----------



## duckmilk

Eric, woohoo! Happy for ya. Wife can move the car in during hailstorms.

Fly by from Jordan.

A little excitement here. Came home and my other neighbor's pasture was on fire, started by the dip that works for the previously mentioned neighbor. Called the one neighbor and went to fill up a pump-up sprayer, got in the gator and had the part in the ditch out and was working on the pasture when the Vol. FD showed up.










The worst part is obscured by the fence. I need a 12v operated sprayer for these situations. Woulda been no problem except for the 15mph wind. No harm done except to grazing.


----------



## jmartel

Here's the fiddleback sycamore, Bob. The veneer came in early.


----------



## August

Hi to all 
State of my shop is good smells good like sapiily mahogany smells


















Trying to make a small box for the dovetail tool swap and I have negative zero Idea on what I'm doing


----------



## summerfi

That's some beautiful veneer Jeff. Have any plans for it?


----------



## jmartel

Not yet for the sycamore. The walnut behind it is going to be used on my next project. I'm making a fancy catbox/storage bench.










And then the design is:










I also got some cherry burl which is roughly 3'x3'.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red - you still planning on not watching the Uber Bowl this weekend?
> 
> - 7Footer


I'll probably watch it if I'm not working….which is doubtful. A lot of railroaders mysteriously get sick on superbowl sunday. I'll root for the Seahawks if they do. About the only player I like on their team is R. Wilson. But man, I'd like to see the pats lose.

Remember when espn used to actually talk about sports? Now all the report is the off the field drama. Sports TMZ network.


----------



## Mosquito

jmart, I like it. Also like the Mondrian rug


----------



## woodcox

That will look really good jmart. 








Enough to get me started. Fun to use each finished shank to turn it's own handle. 








Minor muppet moment on the big handle. I forgot to stop the groove on both halves as I ran them across the dado set. I just back filled it with a 7"x1/2" sq. oak plug. It was the last big maple drop from my bench. Meh…

Edit: someday I would like to Sheetrock the walls out there, getting tired of looking at tore up insulation. A little hard to sell since the honeydo manifesto has recently acquired red exclamation marks


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to the Mondrian rug. And a fantastic design too, Jcarpet.


----------



## CL810

WC, we need more pics of bench action shots from you. That is a great shot. And do you have TWO shop logs?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Eric, woohoo! Happy for ya. Wife can move the car in during hailstorms.
> 
> Fly by from Jordan.
> 
> A little excitement here. Came home and my other neighbor s pasture was on fire, started by the dip that works for the previously mentioned neighbor. Called the one neighbor and went to fill up a pump-up sprayer, got in the gator and had the part in the ditch out and was working on the pasture when the Vol. FD showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is obscured by the fence. I need a 12v operated sprayer for these situations. Woulda been no problem except for the 15mph wind. No harm done except to grazing.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yikes, glad it was relatively minor.


----------



## jmartel

Not gonna lie, I had to look up what mondrian rug was. Guess I'm not cultured. I just saw this rug in lowes and liked it right after we moved in. It fit the look we wanted.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I missed your post, nice work there Duck!

Good eye Clayton.


----------



## john2005

Like a hawk that one is


----------



## JayT

> Not gonna lie, I had to look up what mondrian rug was. Guess I m not cultured. I just saw this rug in lowes and liked it right after we moved in. It fit the look we wanted.
> 
> - jmartel


Evidently I'm uncultured and vocabularily challenged, too, because I had to Google Mondrian rug, as well. Turns out we have several in the house-SWMBO likes those styles.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

WC- your carbides look great. You really don't need too many. I use the square (slightly rounded) a lot, then I have a big and small round. Really the only one your missing is a detailer:









I don't know of anyone who makes that tip besides EW. But as I've said, the fact that the tip is slightly rounded makes the tool. I realize that shaft would be tough to make, but that tool is sweet. Opens up a lot of options on design.

Thought about OSB on the shop walls. It's nearly the price of drywall. No taping. Looks decent after paint….and a lot tougher. Also easier to hang stuff on.

Tax appt today. Ugh! Now give me my money back you filthy government.


----------



## summerfi

This one's for Red. Check out the train fording the river at around 4.00.





View on YouTube


----------



## ToddJB

I bought my detailer from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301109855408?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Haven't made this one yet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, that's some old school railroading there Bob. Yesterday I watched an Ethonal plant build our train for 5 hours. Boring. Not sure why they called us. Somedays I can see why Warren Buffet call my employer "the most mismanaged gold mine in America."


----------



## jmartel

> Tax appt today. Ugh! Now give me my money back you filthy government.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I just hope I don't owe $5k like I did last year.


----------



## summerfi

Does that thing on the left look like a big piece of hardwood lumber to you? It's at a storage unit sale this afternoon. I may have to stop by.


----------



## chrisstef

I think its carpet Bob. Looks like the same stuff attached to the golf bag. Either that or its a monster piece of redwood with some serious tear out.

Yuuuuuup!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

-redacted-


----------



## summerfi

Dang it! Wishful thinking.


----------



## putty

Carpet… But look at that old wooden chest by the mattress


----------



## 7Footer

Danm that veneer looks supple.

I'm a bit worried too that I'm gonna have to pay those filthy crooks at the IRS this year since the wife got a real job, gonna have to change my tax rate sometime this year for sure.

You guys are killin' me with these carbide tools, I cannot wait to get my stupid house done and shop moved to the garage so I can focus on getting better at woodworking.

Yuuup! Lol. I bet Bob rolls up to the Storage Auction like that Barry guy from Stoarge Wars, in the classic car, rocking the skeleton gloves, with a big wad of cash, pimpin'.

I think the Uber Bowl is gonna be a great game. Can't wait, so many good matchups, I'm gonna lose my ish on Sunday. Just wish the NFL would get off of Beast Mode, although I also wish he'd just answer a few questions, but the fine for wearing his Beast Mode hat is a joke..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Oh, and Red's a Twi-Hard


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Oh, and Red s a Twi-Hard
> - 7Footer


Truth.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Man, that s some old school railroading there Bob.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That engine is still pulling Red.

http://www.amazon.com/Virginias-Logging-Railroad-Meadow-Company/dp/1883089808

It's now part of the Cass Scenic Railroad.

http://www.cassrailroad.com/gallery/gallery.html

"As the pressure builds, the locomotive is driven at full steam, and the laborious journey up the mountain toward the two switchbacks begin. The loud huff of the stack, the clanking of gears and pistons, the furious scream of the whistle at the crossings, and the ever present clackety-clack of the rails will indeed make you feel as if you have been transported back in time. The train soon passes through the first switchback, reverses up a steep grade, and ascends to the second switchback where the process is repeated, and then finally into open fields and Whittaker Station. The switchback process allows the train to gain quick altitude, and in this instance, the train is traversing a grade of up to 11 percent, or 11 feet in altitude for each 100 feet of track. A 2 percent grade on conventional railroads is considered steep!"

I was in Junior high when the shut down the old Meadow River logging spur. I remember seeing it in the news at the time.


----------



## 7Footer

Even in the midst of all this work on my basement I did manage to get in a little bit of woodworking over the last couple weeks, finished my elevated dog bed. I'm pretty pissed about the finish though, will definitely be the last time I ever use that crap. I had two quarts of the Minwax stain & poly combo that was leftover from a couple years ago that I decided to use instead of just buying a new can of straight stain. I don't understand why because the whole thing has the same amount of coats on it, and everything around the case is the same sheet of oak ply, but the drawer turned out way darker than the rest, the only difference was that I had the drawer standing up on end on a bench… doesn't make sense to me but somehow the stain took way more so it pretty much looks like crap. Oh well though good thing it's just a dog bed, plus I don't know if I'll keep it in there, it's footprint is UGE. It's like 44" x 41" .... 



































This is a little exaggerated because it's edited since it was too dark, but yeah, I'm not happy about the finish!


----------



## Tugboater78

Recycled some trash to make a stand…(minus some doors, open hole below saw so dust will fall under, ran out of hometime) rolling cart thing it came with was wobbly and annoying.. have plans for a better setup but needed this made so i could make the better setup. Have $500 dollars of cabinet grade ply stack on horsies on carport waiting for me to return home in 21 days and get my kitchen done.

Sadly thats about all i got done in 20 days of being home, too busy staying warm and attending to grieving family


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like it! Pup seems to be happy with it too. Quit being so emo (Red) about it.


----------



## woodcox

I actually just picked this up Tuesday. I traded it for an extra coarse dmt stone I got for Christmas that I didn't really need. It is the easy start (little) one that sells for $60. I didn't think a long detailer would be necessary and they all use the same size cutter. Honestly I didn't think I could pull off recessing that bit with its angles. After using it I suppose I could have just made a longer bit bed with a shallow hole in the shoulder, just like theirs but not fully captured if that makes sense. Well made tool any how. 









Ha Cl810! I have three in there and I've been un-barking another with my eyes out in the pile.


----------



## jmartel

I like it, 7. Does the dog know how to open the drawer and get his toys out?


----------



## 7Footer

Obrigado, gente…. No she doesn't yet, but we are gonna try and teach her to, I think the drawer needs to relax a bit though, it's a pretty snug fit right now… Problem is once we teach her the friggin drawer will be open all the time!


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Obrigado, gente…. No she doesn t yet, but we are gonna try and teach her to, I think the drawer needs to relax a bit though, it s a pretty snug fit right now… Problem is once we teach her the friggin drawer will be open all the time!
> 
> - 7Footer


If you can teach her how to close it, let me know. Can't teach my wife how to close em!


----------



## ToddJB

7, I know ply can absorb stain differently based on the amount of glue under a specific area of that layer. Gel Stain will cut back on that. Dunno if that was the issue. Regardless, looks good to me


----------



## jmartel

We have an open wicker basket in those cubby shelf things that holds the cat toys. One of them knows how to get it out, so he pulls out all of his toys. Neither of them put them back though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thinking of one of these for the shop. I am seriously under powered so improved light without a higher draw would be great…but DDAAAAAAUUuuuuuum, they are price proud ain't they?










https://store.bigasssolutions.com/lights/shop-led.html?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=disp&utm_campaign=fb_shl_infokitla

But 13,000 lumens is a lot of light.

And I thought about Walden when I read this part…

Forget flipping switches. The optional occupancy sensor offers 360-degrees of monitoring to automatically turn on the light when someone (you, your kid, a burglar, a puma) enters through the space and turn it off after they leave. It adds an extra level of efficiency, safety and simplicity to your garage, shop or basement.


----------



## Tim457

Tim 13000 lumens is good but it's about 3 of these:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/TCP-300W-Equivalent-Soft-White-2700k-Twister-CFL-Light-Bulb-28968RP/100676712
I put just one in and it made a huge difference. Now your LEDs are more efficient and will last longer, but $17 for 4000 lumens a bulb is pretty good. They apparently last longer if they are upright, but since they are about 10" long I haven't yet found a fixture that will hold a couple of those upright. If I had more confidence in my wiring skills and had a supplier for some quality reasonably priced T8 fixtures I'd probably go with that though since the bulbs are so much cheaper.

And since when did dogs start getting custom made raised beds? Wasn't a dog house supposed to be an upgrade for them? Looks nice though 7.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Forget flipping switches. The optional occupancy sensor offers 360-degrees of monitoring to automatically turn on the light when someone (you, your kid, a burglar, a puma) enters through the space and turn it off after they leave. It adds an extra level of efficiency, safety and simplicity to your garage, shop or basement.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Good call. You have no idea how clumsy pumas are in the dark. They'll break all of the things .


----------



## AnthonyReed

Effin' Billy… I just snorted at my pc. Had to look around to make sure there were no witnesses.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## Slyy

Hope all is well y'all! In texas for a suddenly Funeral unfortunately but decided I'd have a bit of distraction and rust hunt in uncharted territory. I'm jealous of Smitty, got to hold on of these in my hands, notice the plane on the left side!









Did pick up some disston back saws.


----------



## chrisstef

Lets see the saws jake!


----------



## Slyy

Only picture snapped before we started driving again









More when I get back.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang. 12"? Awesome.


----------



## putty

looks like a 10" I think anything 12" and over had 3 screws. Nice find


----------



## JayT

The incredible shrinking saw. I'm going to guess it's an 8 inch. Looks very similar in proportions to the 8 inch Disston I worked over and put a new plate on.


----------



## chrisstef

Killer. Them 8"ers are goin for good coin on the bay. 60-75 clams.


----------



## JayT

Hmm. I got mine for $10.


----------



## putty

nice little saw there Jay!! Do you use it for dovetail work?


----------



## JayT

That was the intention. I was using my rehandled gents saw and was planning on the Disston for a replacement, but then I got this awesome backsaw from Wally331 as part of last year's saw swap.










The Disston's new plate has enough depth to function as a fine toothed small tenon saw, so that will probably become its new role.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, your saw looks familiar


----------



## ToddJB

Man, am I the only one around here without an 8 inch?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Question for the collective:

I've "discovered" a new source of lumber. There's a tree service about an hour from me that has a sawmill and mills up slabs, beams and boards. Thing is, they don't have a kiln so it's all air dried. According to the HMFIC, some of the lumber has been air drying for up to 8 or so years. He says some of the beams and slabs are sitting at about 10 or so percent moisture content.

So here's the question (a few, actually) - is that "safe" to use for the legs of my bench? The oak beams I had must have been pretty wet when I brought them home and stickered them in my shop because they checked something terrible. Ultimately, it's on me if I buy a few beams and they don't work out. But what's everyone's experience here? Also, he said he's got some white oak sawn up to about 4×6's that are in the 10% mc range and he's asking $3/bf. Is that reasonable for air dried oak? For context, kiln dried 4/4 white oak (not quartersawn) tends to go for about $3-3.50 and goes up from there in my area.


----------



## 7Footer

> Man, am I the only one around here without an 8 inch?
> 
> - ToddJB


I lol'd.


----------



## putty

That was funny Todd!!


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, TMI?


----------



## Buckethead

Billy, If you're getting 4/4 kiln dried for $3.50ish in your area, $3 per bf for air dried tree service wood seems a bit pricey. (Larger stock notwithstanding)

He might be giving you the greenhorn price? If I can get kiln dried for the same price as air dried, I might consider glue ups. Or at least using it as a bargaining chip.

Sawyers gotta eat too, but shouldn't try to do so on the wallet of a single customer.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

He's giving me 16/4 air dried (of any species, apparently, but the white oak he says is the driest - he's going to get me actual moisture content numbers from several of the older, air dried stuff tomorrow) for $3.00/bf. I have nothing comparable in white oak kd in my area to compare to. The best I can find is a place that's usually about 10-20% more expensive than everywhere else selling 10/4 kd white oak at $6.25/bf.

He did say that they usually sell their stuff for between $2-3/bf. If they have some really nicely figured walnut, they might sell that for $4/bf. But again this is air dried stuff.

That does help me put it into perspective, Buckethead. Thanks!


----------



## DanKrager

Ninja, like almost all lumber purchases, it's gonna be a crap shoot and waste is a given. Price seems a bit steep, (but that's for around here) but a well air dried stick beats a kiln dried stick almost every time in my book, all other things being equal. Why? Because about 80% of the time the kiln operator is either rushing or relatively uneducated about what he's doing. The result is heavily stressed lumber that will still have to acclimate to "natural air" in the shop or later if you hurry. Air dried has had the luxury of seasonal environmental changes that give the lumber time to relax if it is going to.

For myself, I would seek out the air dried lumber that most closely matches the sizes I don't care to laminate. There are times I won't take the chance of a single solid piece doing what I want or even expect it to. That's why solid mantel pieces are tough for me to think about unless I know the full history of the piece to be used. A huge part of the joy of woodworking for me is knowing the history of what I'll be working with. 
DanK


----------



## widdle

^ those seem like good prices to me..And a local source…i usually pay what they want and than some at the beginning and down the line it usually pays off..Iv'e also always found the tree guys lumber to have more character…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Dan, thanks that's some good (and helpful) information. I want to laminate as little as possible, but I don't have a rational reason. I just think big timbers are neat.

Yeah widdle, I expect their lumber to have character. They mostly remove residential trees so there's not a lot of fast, straight growth in their inventory. I don't mind the price, per se. It's less than I was expecting to pay for what amounts to the entire under carriage of the bench. I just wasn't sure what the "common" differential was between air dried and kiln dried. For instance, rough cut lumber (from what I've found around here) seems to be about $1-2/bf less expensive than s4s (from what I can find around here).

This is all very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## jmartel

$3 for 16/4 Oak is a good price. Extremely good for my area, but I live in the land of soft wood.


----------



## DanKrager

The local kilns I'm familiar with around here won't dry anything over 8/4. Too much can and does go wrong, they say=> losses too high. So if I want heavier stock, I have to dig up a source that's been sitting awhile or work it green and apply all the lessons I've learned (so far).

Technically this hedge I'm working with is still "green" and I haven't measured it. Not going to. It's being treated as green.

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Tim I thought more about that and given the life of CFL bulbs, the bulbs I mentioned are only a short term solution. The LED bulbs you linked lasting nearly forever tip the scales in their favor before too long.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

So, I guess the take away here is, 16/4 beams that have been air dried for several years is probably going to be stable enough.

I'm going up this weekend to (hopefully) buy the timbers. If he really does have some nice walnut, cherry, etc. for $2-3/bf, I intend to come home with a bunch. I can't get 4/4 cherry or walnut, kiln or air dried, for less than $3.50.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

unjammy


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jnub, we already knew you "live in the land of soft wood."


----------



## jmartel

I added that part especially for you guys. I figured you would appreciate it.


----------



## woodcox

What kind of fret saw do I see Kevin?








My cheap coping saw is making more work out of this.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Good call on the mini detailer WC. You'll like that tool. Just don't try to cut on the sides of the diamond without tilting it.


----------



## Slyy

Todd, my wife told me it was at least 16" I trust her measuring skills.

Sorry for the late posts, just got done with funeral services. My uncle passed away suddenly, never the best. He was one of those guys who literally never met a stranger. He knows my predilection towards old tools and as soon as I showed up to the house my Aunt had a box full of old tools he had picked up and intended to give me at some point. Don't think there's anything spectacular in there but pretty funny that he'd done that, that's what made him such a great guy!!!!


----------



## Tim457

Sorry to hear about your uncle. Sounds like he was a good guy.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, tune up the tools and when you use them you'll think of your uncle. My condolences.


----------



## DanKrager

Jake, the loss uf Uncle will live on. But so will his tools and your good memories. I'm sorry for the former, glad for the latter.
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for your loss Jake.


----------



## ToddJB

He sounds awesome, Jake. Sorry that it was so sudden.


----------



## Slyy

Thx er'body.


----------



## Buckethead

RIP Uncle Slyy. Clearly you was a good'n.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear about the uncle Jake. My condolences.

Ive got a serious hankering to hunt some rust today.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Sorry for your loss, Jake. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hunting? Don't you have a day job?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lo siento Jake.

I've haven't been terribly excited about finishing the stairs, but today is the day. I'm sick of lookin at 'em.


----------



## jmartel

Nice Hi-tops, Red.

Sorry about your Uncle, Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

If anyone has any tips on where to find good help please let me know. Holy hell im fuggin mind numb right now. Had 2 guys that I put on a project making $47/hr (government wage) LEAVE the job this morning because it was snowing and they were concerned with their ride home. These two were in my office last week crying broke so I threw them a bone and sent them out there. 1-3" is forecasted, ending at noon. I find it rather coincidental that yesterday was pay day. Holy isht im pissed.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Sorry to hear that stef. My dad started his own painting company many years ago and says he's had the same problem for years. He's told me similar stories. Blows my mind. I honestly can't understand that sort of mindset or work ethic.


----------



## JayT

Ahh, the joys of management. I used to love it when the college kids I'd hired kept asking for more hours, but when I would schedule them, I always got the response of "but I don't want to work then".

You asked for more hours, you got more hours, you whined about more hours. No extra for you ever again. None of those lasted very long after those episodes-I just hired replacments.

Too many people that whine about wanting more hours or pay want it on their terms and schedule and are not willing to do what is really required. In general, they will never be good employees.

BTW: How long is the $47/hour job going? I have some vacation time that needs used.


----------



## chrisstef

Last rant - No where that I know of could you make that kind of money without a HS diploma. I would shovel cow crap with my bare hands to make $400 a day if I was in that situation. And then id walk home if I had to. Un-fuggin-believable.

Edit - Id use ya JayT. Its coming an end quickly though, we're actually there on time and material extra work right now.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sounds like your uncle was the kind of guy people just like to hang out with Sly. Not too many real "good guy" types left in the world.


----------



## jmartel

$47/hr? Crap, I'd put up with a lot of snow for that.


----------



## JayT

Stef, next time you have a $47/hr job and need reliable help, let us know a little sooner, K? There are probably a bunch of us that would be glad to "vacation" in the Northeast and earn some serious tool money.


----------



## carguy460

Ha, stef gettin burned by employees - I know the feeling buddy. Hard to compare the situations really, but I had a guy start a week ago Monday, worked for a week, then blew his brains out last weekend. Managing people sucks…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Stef. Just wow.


----------



## 489tad

47.00 U.S. And I get to blow things up!!!!! Couple of softies


----------



## KelvinGrove

> If anyone has any tips on where to find good help please let me know. Holy hell im fuggin mind numb right now. Had 2 guys that I put on a project making $47/hr (government wage) LEAVE the job this morning because it was snowing and they were concerned with their ride home. These two were in my office last week crying broke so I threw them a bone and sent them out there. 1-3" is forecasted, ending at noon. I find it rather coincidental that yesterday was pay day. Holy isht im pissed.
> 
> - chrisstef


My wife and I together make a bit over $47.00 per hour. I could work for you half time, she could quit all together and we would still be ahead!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, my dad manages the construction of a pipeline where chicks and dudes make that kind of cash or better and he complains about the same thing. Mind blowing to me. The only thing that I can grasp is they are so use to living paycheck to paycheck and have no concept of working to make a better life. "I need X amount this week for a 30 pack of The Beast, a carton of Palm Malls, pay the bills and the pawn shop - then I'm out." So, even with that kind of wad they're still livin check to check, just with more time to watch reruns of COPS.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef is right. I pay $800 per crew day (2 man crew) union tile setters, and have a hard time finding guys that will give me an honest days work.


----------



## Slyy

I'd put up with a lot of ish for 47 smackers.

Sounds like a bunch-o-babies to me. As my dad would say if he were here: "Useless as tits on a boar hog".


----------



## chrisstef

Im still hot lol. Paycheck to paycheck is gonna be hard to come by for those boys. Theyll be filling out their last time cards monday morning.

In other news the mantle is closing in on completion.


----------



## ToddJB

I like it. Are you going to leave the contrast, or try to to match?


----------



## chrisstef

I think its staying as you see it Todd. Thats it, unless the wife negs it, then ill laminate a piece on top to match the side and bottom.


----------



## widdle

Looks good. 
Do any of you guys
Know any online used tool dealers other than eBay ? Looking for a
Few carving tools, gouges, spoon gouges etc.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Widdle, here's a couple links:

http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/ForSale/Tools_FS.php
http://www.thebestthings.com/

Yet another question for the group. Any opinions about the below listing for a lathe? I'm hoping to see it on Sunday and, from what very little I understand, it's a decent model. Just not sure if what I'm looking at appears to be a good value: http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/for/4869834613.html


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Widdle, the dude at hyperkitten tends to post pretty reasonably priced (according to me, so take that for what it's worth) tools and they tend to go pretty quickly. I'd recommend signing up for his mailing list to be alerted when he lists new tools. I've seen him list various different tools, some of which might interest you.


----------



## Tim457

Man stef that's nuts. Yeah people complain all day about there being no good jobs, and I'm sure that's true for some people, but truth also is lots of people just don't want to be a good worker. Todd I think you hit the mentality on head.

Yeah widds there's Patrick Leach (Supertool Blood & Gore), http://thebestthings.com, Hyperkitten, and a few others I'm sure I'm missing. But just make sure you don't snipe anything I'm searching for, mkay? Most of them are fairly pricey since you're paying for their knowledge of the tools basically. Hyperkitten seems the most reasonably priced.


----------



## widdle

Cool. Thanks


----------



## widdle

Hey Stef. The top
Of that beam looks like someone walked off the job.


----------



## chrisstef

Unfinished your saying? Or not matching?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like it Stef. Real nice.


----------



## ToddJB

Billy, that is essentially the exact same set up that Jake just picked up. A bit of a different model. 9in swing. Looks complete. Motor is pretty small, but the motor pulley is there if you decided you want to upgrade.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Ok, thanks Todd. I just went back and, sure enough, it's similar to the one Jake just picked up. Is the asking price of $125 reasonable in your estimation? Thanks again man.


----------



## ToddJB

If the bearings are good it looks set up to start turning spindly things now. Then you could upgrade as you go. $125 isn't shabby at all.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Awesome. I clearly don't know what I'm doing so, is there anything in particular I should look for or be wary of? I intend to ask him to demonstrate that it does, in fact, work but other than actually seeing it things start spinning, I'm not sure what to expect, what would look/sound right, etc.

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## woodcox

Lot of browsing but I've never spent money here wid,https://www.vintagetools.net/product/stanley-no-77-dowelrod-turning-machine-663a
I like it stef. 
This is what I get to be in the presence of…









Sadly, it does kind of grow on you after awhile.


----------



## woodcox

Billy, one thing to check is to slide tail stock over to see how close the centers are to being aligned.


----------



## ToddJB

Billy the biggest thing to look for is cracked castings, and do the center points line up - like this:










If they are far off, look to see if there is a away to adjust them, up and down, and left and right This adjustment would be on the tail stock side of things.

Take the belt off the head stock pulley and spin by hand. Is is smooth? If not might need bearings (Not a super big deal but some time and money). Then grab the head stock spindle and see if it have any play in it, up and down, back and forth, in and out (you don't want much play, if you have it again likely bearings)

The grinder attachment on the back is kinda cool, and might fetch you half the cost of the lathe if you sell it at OWWM.

Edit: Woodrow beat me to it.

Double Edit: Also look at the step pulleys, are they cracked or busted, if so they can get pricey.


----------



## widdle

Thanks wc, that guy's got a good inventory..


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Billy that one is a "newer" model of the one I pick up recently. One thing to consider, and that model looks the same, is that the tail stock is dead center only. To make it more manageable you'll need to ream it out to accept a morse taper so you can put a live center on it. This is a modification I'm currently about to start working on mine for. Also the head stock is probably similar in that it is not threaded so you'll need to find an adapter so you can attach threaded chucks etc on with.

Mine has the non wheel type adjuster on the dead center and I'm currently having some difficulty removing it so I can mount it in a metal lathe to center it and ream it dead center.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

it really is hard to get good help these days.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like some of my guys ^


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## lateralus819

A guy i work with took 60 days off "sick" in one year. Still has a job LOL.

I've taken maybe a couple weeks off sick in 8 years.


----------



## Slyy

Cute help maybe Red maybe, good help optional.


----------



## jmartel

FYI, Stef, if the misses doesn't approve of the clean top/bottom of the mantle, CertainlyWood is getting some grey weathered barnwood in soon according to them that may work for you. It would still be flat rather than have the sawn texture like the front and the pieces you sawed off do. Looks to be about 12-13" wide.

Could be laminated on with a bunch of cauls and clamps.


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate the info jmart. Ive actually got a 12/4 piece of the same beam that i can have resawn down to make a veneer with just not enough rise on my bandsaw to do it at home so id have to find a guy with a larger bandsaw. I think its gonna be ok though.


----------



## jmartel

No worries. Saw that and thought of you. I may consider using it with the upcoming bed build. We will see. Wife changes her mind daily as to what she wants. I gave her unconditional design control for the upstairs and I have control of the main floor.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wids- I'm lost without Walt at Brass city for vintage. He's still battling cancer.

Beer thirty. Stairs are done. That's enough flooring for this Sasquatch for awhile. Trimming out the stairs was the mess of custom miters and madness I thought it would be. The carpet was pretty easy. Pics if you care. 
Before, beat up pine:









After, skinned with white oak and new carpet. The 3/4" trim on the top edge overhangs maybe 1/16".





































Whole deal was about $250….and a lot of labor. Worth it though.


----------



## JayT

Big improvement, Red. You should hire out to stef, I hear he'll pay $47/hour for good help.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That's about my OT rate at the railroad. Why shovel poo if I don't have too;-)


----------



## chrisstef

But i cpuld really use a guy who can demo a ceiling without a ladder ^


----------



## jmartel

> After, skinned with white oak and new carpet. The 3/4" trim on the top edge overhangs maybe 1/16".
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You accept that level of shoddy work? Go back and flush it up with a block plane. Slacker.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha, when I was an apprentice sparky, the journeyman used to love having me because I could wire ceilings without a ladder.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol were doin demolition jmart. Brute force and ignorance are actually good attributes in this line of work. Doesnt move, hit it harder. Still dont move, get a bigger hammer.

Friday night shellac session 30 minutes out.


----------



## Slyy

Buh-zinga Red, you got good looking carpet bud!!


----------



## TerryDowning

Holy Cow 4,048 unread posts (have not been here since 11/01/2014) super busy at work with CRM Implementation due to a merger. Now that that'sa done, I may be able to keep up again, (or at least try)

Go ahead and deduct man points for not reading the last three months of this forum.


----------



## Slyy

Nice seeing ya TD, speaking from experience: you get a bit busy in life and the thread slips away QUICK!


----------



## TerryDowning

Yeah well, it's all about the priorities. isn't it??

Shop time has been less than what I would like as well. Oh well, Merger in progress, Implementation complete, 7 Integrated systems back online and functioning (Never one did we go down.) combine three different CRM systems into one and re-migrated all of the various quoting and manufacturing systems. all in 4 months! (It feels like 4 years) hopefully the 60+ hr weeks are at an end and I can start to get back in the shop.


----------



## Buckethead

A hiatus can be good, but it's always nice to come back.


----------



## JayT

Haven't missed anything important Terry, stef's bench is in the same condition as the last time you were here.


----------



## chrisstef

And jayt's joke inventory still consists of one ^


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef…your guys still using hammers? you can charge almost three times as much for 'high velocity impact modifications".


----------



## TerryDowning

> Haven t missed anything important Terry, stef s bench is in the same condition as the last time you were here.
> 
> - JayT


Yeah, that's why I just skipped to the bottom.


----------



## Airframer

> And jayt s joke inventory still consists of one ^
> 
> - chrisstef


At least he is focused and stays on task.. seems those in your employ have been watching the boss man a bit too closely…


----------



## Buckethead

IMA go ahead and pardon stef from ever building a bench. You're officially off the hook. (Not that you were ever obligated)

But they do beautify a shop…


----------



## woodcox

At least tell us that your stack isn't still in storage at your in law's stef.


----------



## JayT

> And jayt s joke inventory still consists of one ^
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> At least he is focused and stays on task.. seems those in your employ have been watching the boss man a bit too closely…
> 
> - Airframer


Squirrel!


----------



## carguy460

Dang, internet must have lost my post from earlier today…

In regards to stef and his "employee situation", I can relate and am baffled by the way that some people act entitled to a paycheck with or without actual effort being applied.

Also, on an unrelated yet still related note, I feel the need to tell my internet friends here about something that happened to me this week. Not seeking sympathy, not seeking recognition, just kinda seeking wisdom and maybe advice from the esteemed panel.

I hired a guy who started work at my site on 1/19/15 (a week ago last Monday). Showed up to work every day, seemed excited about the new opportunity, worked hard in the field, asked a bunch of questions…all signs pointed to good hire, great employee. Then last weekend sometime he committed suicide. Yeah…just ended it all…

I was first stunned, then felt guilty like I had done something to cause it, then pissed that he had done it…now I'm just trying to manage the rest of my crew who all wonder if they caused it the last time they worked together. Any advice on how to lead my team through this?

Good work red on the stairs…


----------



## Slyy

Well gotta say, I typed and retyped several responses Jason and still don't feel satisfied with this one.

I've know and been friends with a couple people who have committed suicide and my work places me in a position to see the results of people who do the same. One thing that's clear is that suicide is almost exclusively an intimately personal act, one that has no knowledge shared of prior to its commencement. It seems almost no one knows or thought the act would take place, the person seemed happy or at least far from suicidal. My experience tells me that you don't really get any "signs" that it's going to happen, nothing overt that screams I'm going to commit suicide unless someone tries to stop me! I guess I'm not sure what to say other than most of time, there really is nothing you could have done that would have made a difference, certainly it wasn't for lack of something you or any did or could do.

Meh, my two cents before I ramble more. It's certainly a big subject, one that unless you've been there, you'll probably likely never really understand. I'm happy forever being as ignorant on the subject as possible.


----------



## Mosquito

No woodworkin' tonight, busy wrapping up another review… this one took way longer tonight than I thought it would. I figured an hour maybe two and I'd be done. It ended up taking about 4… bad design caused a leak, and the small reservoir didn't help in speeding up filling either.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My step-dad took his own life the summer after I graduated HS. I don't that I have sorted out the 'how" and "why" to this date.

Jason- Sometimes I think its best just to let people know that there is someone (you or whoever) to talk to about it if they wish. Leave that door open, so to speak. Everyone handles something like that differently.


----------



## jmartel

Crazy looking case, Mos.

Regarding the suicide stuff: Closest I've come was a sort of friend/acquaintance from college took his own life earlier this year. I had no contact with him after graduation, and heard through all the mutual friends. No one really knew why as he was always such an easy going guy that was always smiling and having fun. Bit of trouble gambling/drinking on spring break, but that was about it. Navy Officer as well.


----------



## woodcox

Unemployment can bring about some serious mental and family life related turmoil. A guy I once worked with who lost his family and his job had just got hired at a friend of mines shop. He was living out of his car at the time when he took his life. 
Sorry this guy is putting you and your crew through this. My wife worked in mental health for awhile and pointed out many employers can and should provide or direct council for their employees in these situations. Maybe think of a way to boost moral or plan a crew activity outside of work. Just some thoughts.

Been awhile man, how's that baby of yours getting along?


----------



## ToddJB

Nothing to add to the above, except I agree with WC, look into bring someone into the office to talk to you and the crew on a group and personal basis. I've been through it at my last job, and I think that helped me and team. Sorry Man.

Just got in from a shop night. Super secret swap items being built. My back's killing me. I got to figure out my optimal bench heights for different tasks.


----------



## 489tad

Widdle try Mid-West antique tool collectors club or something like that. (I'll get the correct address later. )
They have the members web sites for those that sell.


----------



## 489tad

Widdle, Midwest Tool Collectors Assoc. www.mwtca.org


----------



## 489tad

Shop time today fella's!


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## theoldfart

Just sitting here waiting for the postman, something very special coming. Stay tuned.


----------



## Tim457

Jason, first thing, if you hired the guy there is absolutely nothing you could have done to cause it and probably nothing you could have done to help. I've been through just a little bit of suicide prevention training. From the training I got the idea most people that are going to commit suicide only exhibit signs to people they know well. Sudden behavior changes like going from an outgoing person to suddenly staying in all the time or depressed to suddenly happy or at peace is one sign. But there's basically no way you could have seen those signs if you just hired the guy a week ago. But trying to be there for your team and even bring somebody in to talk would be a great idea. Try contacting your county health department and see if they have anything available or can recommend anything.

Awesome Mos. First sign your computer is bad ass is there is liquid cooling in there that can leak.


----------



## August

Happy Saturday folks
I'm going on a date on my shop 









Wife birthday tomorrow
So I have to start now so I don't forget


----------



## duckmilk

Great picture Auggie. Doing something special for her?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Holy Cow 4,048 unread posts (have not been here since 11/01/2014) super busy at work with CRM Implementation due to a merger. Now that that sa done, I may be able to keep up again, (or at least try)
> 
> Go ahead and deduct man points for not reading the last three months of this forum.
> 
> - TerryDowning


Im just as bad.. but j have checked in a couple times.. just a piss and go thing..


----------



## Tugboater78

Lost a younger brother to suicide 12 yrs ago, he woulda been 35 today, never expected it have nonreal explanation as to why. Had pictures of his soon to be 16 yr old twin boys and his 13 yr old boy. Got a phonecall 15 minutes before he did it , from grams who he was staying with, at 3 am one mornin. Never got there in tim. Its a crazy thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Something new in the Saw Thread


----------



## widdle

^ killer…those saws look comfy..


----------



## widdle

Man..Sorry to here some of you guys have gone thru some chit…Some crazy stuff goes down .Life can be pretty rough, I worry about with all the new social media and computers, that it's easier for people that are going thru tough times to be sorta ingnored..Gotta check in on your bros.. Easy not to do sometimes..

When crazy or horrific stuff goes down, the only thing that comes to mind of why me , them, whatever is cuz you were strong enough to deal with it ..Soo cheers for being mentally strong..


----------



## duckmilk

I was off this site for a few days. I read the things some of you guys have gone through and didn't know what to say for a while. I have recently lost both parents and my only sibling, my brother. We were all very close. It was tough. My thoughts and feelings go out to all of those who have been affected by loss. As Candy would say, "God bless".


----------



## Mosquito

Mmm Mmm Half blinds.










Why I did those in my leg vise instead of my benchtop moxon I have no idea… My leg vise is too low for that much joinery work, and now my back is sore lol


----------



## Buckethead

Sweet tails, mos!


----------



## lateralus819

African mahogany Mos? Looks nice!


----------



## Slyy

Sweet Chris!!

Feel ya Duck, life is all about the experience: the sweet wouldn't be so sweet without a bit of sour, it'd certainly mean a bit less too!


----------



## john2005

That's a rough shake Jason. Be keepin you in the prayers.

And this is for Todd. My new ride. Figured he would be the only one of you girls to appreciate it.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice handles Kevin. I'll check out the saw blog tomorrow.

Mos, those look great. I'm intimidated by half blinds as I am with sharpening fine tooth saws.
Have you tried full blinds? Hmmm…who would know if there were gaps?


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, mahogany. Working on another computer case


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Mos, that'll look good/ New set of bits?

I'm tempted…Naw, John's too nice of a guy. I'm sure he rides in the front seat.


----------



## Mosquito

haha, haven't tried full blinds yet, but you make a good point about gaps! That's one of the nice things about the half blinds, it's only around the tails that you can see, the rest doesn't matter. Kind of nice that way, but also more annoying to waste out the pin board


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Mike. The bits aren't new, I've had 'em for a a while now. I do really need to get them out of the plastic bag they were shipped in… need to make something to hold them I think


----------



## ToddJB

John, I have zero desire to own a tandem. You want to see my wife and I instantly at each others throat put us together on a tandem bike or a two man canoe. Though that one is really freaking sweet.

Mos, is that an old heat return?


----------



## widdle

> That s a rough shake Jason. Be keepin you in the prayers.
> 
> And this is for Todd. My new ride. Figured he would be the only one of you girls to appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiice ese'
> 
> - john2005


----------



## Mosquito

It is Todd


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I feel ya Wids. Sometimes it's like ol' Jimmy Buffet would say: "some of it's magic, some of it's tragic, but I had a good life along the way."

Here's one of those moments when parenting is totally worth it. Remember how I said Dawson was sending all his star wars stuff to is little cousin(they call each other bubby)? Unbeknownst to us, this is the note he put in the box. Brought my sister-in-law to tears. 









That boy of mine has a heart of gold I tell ya.


----------



## jmartel

When given a choice at the strip club, make sure you tell them that you want the gluten-free option.


----------



## widdle

^ Speaking of Bubby"s…free ends at the sign..


----------



## Buckethead

That's good stuff, Red.

Regarding gluten free lap dances… I never knew there was a concern. I'm setting an appointment with my general practitioner to see if he can shed some light on the issue.


----------



## theoldfart

Bucket, don't you think you should take the initiative and do some hands on research? I mean what would Tony, Hog or Stef do?

smart a$$ morning, no coffee yet!


----------



## Buckethead

I figure a $300 consultation with a physician is the less expensive route. Besides… Doctors know everything.


----------



## racerglen

Here we go again, snowing. Weather net's f'cast called for a "Super Bowl Mess", city put de-icer down overnight, it was very light rain @ 5am, then it became fine powder at just under the freezing mark.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea were staring at 10-14" tomorrow. Like a weekend at 7's.


----------



## Mosquito

I hate you both (not really). We got a light dusting overnight. I can still see the grass DANG IT!


----------



## Airframer

No snow here.. pretty sure this winter will be snow free.










Go Hawks!


----------



## August

We have over a foot already zip code 60053


----------



## Slyy

Had some good rain yesterday, does that count?

Eric, I've got no dogs in the fight, just hope it's a good game!


----------



## Tugboater78

Just enough snow near wheeling wv to almost make me fall in river last night.. 3x. Covered over the thin film of ice on the ateel barges.. was a fun 6 hours of tow work..


----------



## 7Footer

Spent Friday and Saturday taping and mudding my garage in preparation for moving my shop up there… Our garage has this terrible looking drywall, it's really old but in decent shape, but has never been taped or mudded, unlike Stef who gets taped and mudded almost weekly. Anyway I'd like to find the dude to hung the drywall and throat punch him, it's so uneven i had to fan out so much mud to make up for all the whooptie-doos… But I got some help from the wife at least… Gonne be nice in the end, but I hate sanding drywall mud.

Nice Mos!

JMart that looks familiar, isn't DV8 in portland? Seems like I use to drive by it all the time, it's on Powell or something… DV8 a'int got ish on Casa Diablo though, Casa Diablo is crazy, not only is it a Vegan strip club, but their bartender rolls around topless, and she's like 45, and has probably double E's… That place is wild.


----------



## 7Footer

And one more thing.
GO SEAHAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

If you wanna spackle my crack 7 just say so. You wont be the first. Im fairly handsome lol.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, Could that be beech?
> 
> Todd, that was funny!
> 
> - putty


Putty for the win. Got it positively identified, beech.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> If you wanna spackle my crack 7 just say so. You wont be the first. Im fairly handsome lol.
> 
> - chrisstef


I hate you for this.

Some pretty looking beech, Mike!


----------



## summerfi

Duck if you can get some quarter sawn pieces out of that, you will be popular with the wooden plane and saw handle makers.


----------



## duckmilk

Bob, I just went out and was looking at it and thought of you. You posted on the saw blog about a beech handle with some nice speckling, this has a little of that. I'll have to ask you more what the requirements are for handles.

I'll pm you tomorrow and send you some more pictures and some of the end grain. This looks more like rift-sawn to me, but I'll let the pro be the judge. That chunk pictured is probably 5 1/2 - 6 inches at the widest point of the planed surface and 4" thick. The other part of that beam is the same width, but thicker and not in as good a shape on the outside. This is just a 5' long piece that I pulled off.

The neighbor and I are still mulling over how we are going to harvest this stuff.

Gotta see what's happening at the stupor bowl now and consume some adult beverages


----------



## Mosquito

The other set of half blinds fit better than the first



















And for size reference #4 sitting on top…


----------



## Slyy

Nice Chris, can't wait to see what the end product is gonna be like. Is this (and the previous half) your first half blinds?
Looking good for sure!


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, I'm trying to restore a transitional plane for my buddy, it was his late gramps. If your looking to get rid of any of the beech let me know.


----------



## theoldfart

half time = stupid waste of time


----------



## jmartel

The real MVP of the superbowl










Bummer at the end of the game. I wanted Seattle to win, but as a recent transplant I'm not a die hard fan yet. What I really wanted though, was for New England to lose. Can't stand the patriots.


----------



## Airframer

Why would you throw the ball on that play?! Meh… footyball…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You and me both jmart.

Also, those two sharks…


----------



## Mosquito

> Nice Chris, can t wait to see what the end product is gonna be like. Is this (and the previous half) your first half blinds?
> Looking good for sure!
> 
> - Slyy


I think it's my 3rd set (project) of half blinds. The second set on this one were a better fit than the first.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Yeah, when you have Marshawn Lynch on the 1 yard line with time, you pound the ball in. There was no reason to throw.


----------



## jmartel

Exactly. I can see throwing it if your first attempt at running it in from the 1 didn't work, but they didn't even try. There was plenty of time left and they still had a time out. Oh well. There's always next year. At least it wasn't a blowout like last year.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Yeah, I'm not a Seahawks fan (Eagles fan, actually) but I've hated the Patriots and Tom Brady for about 10 years (guess what happened 10 years ago…) so…


----------



## Slyy

One great save, one botched call, one chance to win it again, one bad defensive foul, one classy fist right.

Interesting final 40 or so seconds…

Half-blinds are looking good Chris, didn't realize you'd done 'em before. Was watching Schwarz/Roy in the campaign furniture episode, those full blinds are pretty cool too. Almost sad to hide such good work.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, full blinds do look like a fun challenge though. Maybe a mitered dovetail instead


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I feel for seahawks fans. Not sure which is worse, having your team completely embarrassed in the superbowl….or completely giving the game away. Painful.


----------



## 489tad

I drove my son back to school yesterday through the storm. Ducked into a hotel 150 miles from home to catch the fourth quarter. 
Mos the dovetails look great. 
Looks like New England is going to get hammered with more snow. My wife told me we have way over a foot.


----------



## chrisstef

She told me the same thing Dan. Funny.

Snowin like a bastard.


----------



## Buckethead

ZOMG U GUYS

My patriots won. But I do feel sorry for my Seahawks. I heard it was a good game.

Also: While Katy Perry may not be hot enough to completely melt steel beams, reports have it that she's hot enough to cause softening in them which ultimately leads to complete structural failure. When Katy Perry is coupled with Taylor Swift, the alloy can leave traces of nano thermite. This explains soooo much.

Anywhoo…I managed my email notifications (you can do that?) and now I'm going to 'watch' more of my favorite threads. It's no good to get 80 emails from LJ in three hours.


----------



## putty

What do I win Duck?

Mos, nice job on those dovetails


----------



## ToddJB

We got pounded yesterday.



















But it's suppose to be sunny and in the 50s today and 60s tomorrow.

Shop time last night got the ol' Walker Turner Scroll Saw up and running, as I had some intricate brass works to cut out.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Wow, it was so cold that dog froze solid mid jump.


----------



## ToddJB

Nah, he's stuffed. Didn't have the heart to bury him after his passing in the fall. Now we just move him around with us.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

lol


----------



## chrisstef

8" + in CT this morning. Ride into work was pretty interesting.

Is that a doodle Todd?


----------



## jmartel

> 8" + in CT this morning. Ride into work was pretty interesting.
> 
> - chrisstef


Rough date last night?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, but if you've got any better ideas as to how to catch a free dinner and the game im all ears.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Mos! Both the case and the halfblinds.

Good dude Dawson.

I'm not a fan of the pole meat Kevin, I know nothing of the etiquette.

'Sup Jack?!


----------



## ToddJB

> Is that a doodle Todd?
> 
> - chrisstef


Nah Brah, Soft Coat Wheaten Terror AKA The perfect breed of dog that already existed, but humans felt important to try to recreate it by mating two totally different breeds to get a dog that looks exactly like this one, just a bit bigger, and call it a doodle.

His name is Gus, but you can call him Gustavo O'Flannery Blackstone, Esquire.

He is a Protector










A Lover










And he bleeds irony


----------



## AnthonyReed

Funny ba$tard.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Gotcha. I think my wife was looking at that breed along with doodles and sheep dogs. The minimal shedding is really high on the list for her. Gustavo looks chillin the most. Hows the grooming?


----------



## ToddJB

He has hair not fur. He is the least shedding being in the house. If you want a show dog grooming is a B. But we don't. So we just get him cut every 4-6 months, and bath him maybe every 2.


----------



## duckmilk

> What do I win Duck?
> 
> Mos, nice job on those dovetails
> 
> - putty












Ditto on the dovetails, Mos.

I'll get back with you about the beech Todd. Cute pooch, you bathe him? Bless your heart. We just take ours swimming in the pond, lake or someone's swimming pool if we think she"s really dirty.

I thought this was really funny. Art Donovan on Johnny Carson's show. "When football was football"

http://safeshare.tv/w/xgeUYtjBXd


----------



## Tim457

Snowed about 15" here on Sunday. Cool dog.

Question for you guys. I picked up a 3-1/2 vice to have a portable one to throw in my woodworking vice then take out and set aside. It was in nice shape but very stiff. I thought a good cleaning would do but turns out the beam is bent quite a bit. Any good ideas for straightening it? I don't have a press or anything, but I do have a larger vice I can try to hold the jaw in then maybe rig up a 2×4 and some hardware as lever. Any chance that will work and anything I should look out for?










It's probably bent more than the picture makes it look. It's basically impossible to close the vice all the way. I could file the mating surfaces but then I think it would wobble when extended.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on Todd being a funny bugger.

We also had our biggest snowfall in a couple years. We've got a few elderly neighbors, so I always end up doing a lot of driveways. Oh well….it's worth it having good neighbors. Barely got them done when the railroad called. Choo choo.


----------



## theoldfart

Good on ya Red, just got done helping my neighbor clear his driveway. Stuff is still coming down pretty hard, guess I'll just have to go skiing tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the info Todd. No show dogs for us. No bows or no ribbons unless theyre on my underpants.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, tricky. If its cast iron it's pretty brittle. Bending back would likely resulting snapping/or cracking it. If it's cast metal you could probably heat it up to red hot and bend it back with your other vice. If it were less bent I'd suggest just grinding the high/low spot, but that bent would result in a lot of slop.

I'd heat it and bend it back and see how it goes. If it works, awesome. If it busts, well, there was little hope for it to begin with.


----------



## JayT

My elderly neighbor has a big snow thrower and is up and done before I get started shoveling most mornings. The one that doesn't shovel is the twenty-something next door and I'm not about to do his sidewalk since he's physically capable, just lazy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I have neighbor in his 30's that does not mow his lawn. I finally just started doing it while I was doing mine, lead by example was the thought…. hopeless was the reality. F'ck him.


----------



## jmartel

Once I turned about 14, my dad would make me get up and go outside to snow blow the neighbor's driveway usually at about 10pm and then again at 5am so our elderly neighbor could get in and out. Did that for years until they passed away.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Todd, what would I look for to tell the difference between metals? You're saying cast iron will snap whether I get it red hot or not? All I have for a torch is a very basic MAPP/Propane so I'm not sure I can get it to red hot anyway. The vice was $16 so I'm not too worried about trying something, but if bending without getting it red hot is going to snap it, I may just try filing more carefully. I figured out that if I file off the bottom near the front that shouldn't make it too sloppy since it's so tight now. Not ideal, but better than breaking it.

Yeah I try to get the sidewalks for several houses each way when I have enough time. Especially since the school bus stop is on my sidewalk. The one guy next to me is pretty lazy about it so I'm less motivated to do his, but I end up going through it to get the others anyway. It was a full fuzzy ear flap hat, face mask, and ski goggles day today doing the snow. -12 or something and windy.


----------



## JayT

> ^I have neighbor in his 30 s that does not mow his lawn. Finally just started doing it while I was doing mine, lead by example was the thought…. hopeless was the reality. F ck him.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Oh, this guy doesn't mow his lawn either. We've been very close to reporting him to the city a couple times. Finally, his landlord obviously got after him last spring and I became his reminder because for the first couple months he always mowed the day after I did. Then it tapered off again and by the end of summer, I would mow four times for every one of his.

Almost half the houses on our block are rentals and you can easily tell which properties are which. Wish we lived in a neighborhood that had more owners and less renters.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, this is my welding guru. He's a goober, but he knows his stuff and shows it well






If you need heat up the Cast Metal? It would stress it, but would it break? Dunno. Try it! It bent once already, didn't it 

I also doubt you can get it red hot with one of those little torches, but you can put it in your grill at it's hottest setting for an hour or so, then hit it with the torch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was hoping maybe me mowing his lawn for him would spur at least a little shame and an impetus to get out there but to no avail. I have actually cut tumble weeds out of his front yard, not his property value he is affecting so I guess it's of no consequence to him. Like I said earlier, f'ck him.


----------



## chrisstef

Id drop the mower deck as low as it goes and lime the hell out of his lawn. Shouldnt need to mow it for about 2 months after that.

Snowin sideways again. Should push us up over a foot.

7 gives out free old fashioneds.


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, if you live near farm country, there is almost certainly a machine shop in the area that bends things all the time, all kinds of metal…no problem. If it's a small shop, a large platter of chocolate cookies may well be your only cost. It should take them less than 15 min.
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha @ 7' is a slut.


----------



## summerfi

+1 to Dan. They'll have an acetylene torch and a press.


----------



## woodcox

Sold my FJ over the weekend. I grew up hunting in it with my dad, kind of hard to see it go. It went to a guy that restores them so at least it went to a good home. I haven't used it in awhile so the extra parking space will be nice. It was my daily driver for a lot of years, good truck and never left me stranded.


----------



## 7Footer

7Footer's heart hurts today. badly. I am still in shock. I thought it would be better but now that I'm sober the feeling is 10x worse. Worst play call ever. Fuggin sportsball.

Todd's dog is cool though, my buddy has one of those, they are neat dogs, his is hella high energy though. The little to no shedding thing rules.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh my god. Welder guy ChuckE2009, awesome voice, gooberrific. Good info though for sure.


----------



## chrisstef

That ones gotta sting 7. Youve gotta hand that thing to lynch 4 times as far as im concerned. Hope the budweiser flu didnt hit ya too bad.

Post storm


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bummer Woodcox. Good home is some solace though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry the sportsball has you all sad clown.

Beautiful sky Stef.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

We are easily at an additional 14 inches here. On top of the three feet we already have on the ground.

We shoveled the back walk to get to the vehicles. 4 wheel drive on both. We just blasted our way out of the driveway and over and through the snow banks the plows left in front. We then shoveled some of the driveway and put the vehicles back. In the time we were moving the car and truck around, we got another 2 inches on the walks and stairs..

Neighbor kid did the front walk for us. I want to give him something, but his dad said "no". I'll just over pay him this summer when he does some yard projects for us.

BTW, it's still fraking snowing!.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> 7Footer s heart hurts today. badly. I am still in shock. I thought it would be better but now that I m sober the feeling is 10x worse. Worst play call ever. Fuggin sportsball.


It was a great game.. That victory is the only thing getting us through yet another snow storm.


----------



## Tim457

That's some good info Todd. I appreciate it and I'll file that away for when I can get some time. Besides I don't know about you, but in cold winter air my gas grill puts out about 4 BTU. I'll definitely check out the welding goober though (Edit: you weren't kidding about him being a goober). At some point I'll try to pick up a better torch on CL. I see them fairly regularly but don't really know whats worth what yet.

Dan thanks for the tip. I'm sure there are some good shops like that around. The trick is going to be finding them. I may try google to find a few then try stopping by.

4 feet Chris? Now that's real snow.


----------



## chrisstef

An hour and a half drive saved my sorry butt about 2 1/2' of snow per chris' report. Thanks for taking the brunt of it. 

What did you end up with OF?


----------



## theoldfart

'bout 12" or so, all cleaned up. back country tele and skinny stick skiing tomorrow


----------



## Airframer

Kids these days I tell ya.. We took the boy to an indoor play area on base today to run around and burn off some energy. He spent a good 30 mins trying to get this girl to say hi to him with no luck. He was pulling out all the stops too.. peek a boo.. hide and seek.. Waving in her face and saying hi and the little c*&t couldn't even give him a hello. I told him not to worry about it.. she seemed pretty high maintenance… probably demands her diaper changed every hour on the hour no exceptions. BLD my little man.. BLD..


----------



## Buckethead

> Sorry the sportsball has you all sad clown.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


That is epic tweet material right thur. Did you write it, or see it elsewhere?

Nobody liked my Katy Perry 9/11 truther blast. I liked it. I'm not generally accused of having class.

Was about to seal the deal on the carcass for my tool chest, and my last side (tails) was 1/4" too short. A friggin quarter. Il be doggoned. I have more, but dad gummit. This is all thicknessed to 5/4"... My planer snipes like 2-1/2" ... And I just don't want to waste the piece. Was about to cut a new one, but then it dawned on my to take each side piece down an eighth.

Glad I set it aside rather than bulldozing ahead.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Baby AF getting a taste of the fickle quarry, trying so hard is going to land him a lot more discomfort. Help him scale back his press pops. It's not a sprint.

I write what the voices tell me to Bucket.


----------



## jmartel

Well damn. Last night the Seahawks lost on a bad play call, and tonight I find out that I owe yet another $2k to the tax man, and that my neighbor wants to split the cost of a new fence job.


----------



## ToddJB

Are you going to tell him where he can picket?


----------



## jmartel

Well he does have a point. It's a shared fence, and the current one is rotting out. Luckily it's not a long run of fence, but still. Not pumped to have another thing to spend a bunch of money on.


----------



## Airframer

Sounds like you have a walnut fence going up then huh?


----------



## jmartel

If I did, it would be coming with me when I move.


----------



## ToddJB

> Well he does have a point. It s a shared fence, and the current one is rotting out. Luckily it s not a long run of fence, but still. Not pumped to have another thing to spend a bunch of money on.
> 
> - jmartel


No, I totally think you should split the cost, or one pay and the other build, but I just wanted to make a pun.


----------



## Airframer

In other news.. I finally upgraded my machinist vise today…










This was badly needed!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Eric.

Sorry about the irs milking Jtax.


----------



## jmartel

The tax man giveth, and the tax man takes away. Oh well. It's only money, right? I'm fortunate in that we can deal with that bill by the April 15th deadline. Just means we have to push off buying a new mattress for a while longer. I thought our huge tax bill last year was just due to an incorrect number of exemptions. Turns out it was only about half due to that. At least I know to have them take extra out of each paycheck now.


----------



## ToddJB

New Englanders, what's the cheapest airport to fly into?


----------



## john2005

The tax man giveth?


----------



## 489tad

Where in New England are you going Todd?


----------



## ToddJB

It's all close enough that I'd be willing to drive to save some change, but we have a wedding in the fall to go to in Portland, Maine.


----------



## 489tad

We've flown in to Portland and Hartford. Direct flights. Logan in Boston. World traveler wife said it depends when you buy tickets. Easy direct to Boston, 3hrs from Portland. if you have a connecting land, in Portland. Manchester is another small airport in the area.

If you have time to check things out go to Ogunquit ME. StoryLand and Clarks Trading Post is great for the kids (if they are open in April, probably not). You said fall. Sorry. Probably not open then too. Worth checking it out.


----------



## jmartel

> New Englanders, what s the cheapest airport to fly into?
> 
> - ToddJB


Boston, usually if I remember right.



> The tax man giveth?
> 
> - john2005


On the rare occasion, yes. First year out of school we got back a bunch of money that covered most of our honeymoon. Have owed a bunch pretty much every year since then, though.



> It s all close enough that I d be willing to drive to save some change, but we have a wedding in the fall to go to in Portland, Maine.
> 
> - ToddJB


Good time of year to go. In the summer the Mosquitos are bad enough that they would probably fly away with your kid.

If you fly into Boston and drive up, make sure you stop in Portsmouth, NH for lunch or dinner on your way in or back. There's a place called State Street Saloon that has amazing seafood chowder and really good burgers. Like, I remember pulling out an almost intact piece of claw lobster meat out of a cup of chowder. Pretty good lobster rolls as well, but I prefer the Connecticut style hot lobster rolls to the more traditional cold ones. Plus, it's a pretty cool town anyway.

If you go past Portland, there's always Freeport and you can go to the LL Bean stores there. I think they have like 5 of them including an outlet to get good gear pretty cheap.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan. That's helpful. We'll likely be leaving the wee ones behind. I've been working extra hard on training the dog to warm up bottles and change diapers - so we should be fine by then.

Thanks Jmart. I like insider info.


----------



## chrisstef

Probably Logan in boston Todd. Not sure if theres an airport in nashua new hampshire but you could check that. A longer ride would be to fly into bradley in connecticut.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> The tax man giveth?
> 
> - john2005
> 
> On the rare occasion, yes. First year out of school we got back a bunch of money that covered most of our honeymoon. Have owed a bunch pretty much every year since then, though.
> 
> - jmartel


Well, that's really just the tax man taking less.

Bummer about the tax bill


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Stef. I've never been to NE, and I miss the fall colors of the east, so I'm pumped. I'll be trying to convince the wifey that we should make a week of it to see the sites. I'd like to go to Arcadia NP.


----------



## JayT

I don't envy you New England guys having to deal with Logan Airport. Only flew out of there once and never want to go back. On that trip I flew into Manchester, NH and missed my flight out, so had to reschedule through Boston. Manchester was a much more pleasant experience. Teach me to miss a flight because of chasing a black bear around on top of one of those granite hills you call a mountain.


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks Stef. I ve never been to NE, and I miss the fall colors of the east, so I m pumped. I ll be trying to convince the wifey that we should make a week of it to see the sites. I d like to go to *Arcadia NP*.
> 
> - ToddJB


Not sure why you'd want to visit a tiny town in Rhode Island.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Arcadia,+Richmond,+RI/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x89e5cf6b86b58b97:0x73825efd7a6a0bf0?sa=X&ei=2OvQVNuoBcyYgwSG6YHIBA&ved=0CHcQ8gEwCg

Acadia is about 3 hours north of Portland. I did 4 days there a few years back. Cool town but absolutely mobbed with people in the summer. Bah Habah is a nice town to walk around in though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jtedium.


----------



## chrisstef

Well, if you end up flying into Hartford (Windsor Locks really) let me know and maybe we can scoop some lunch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Careful Todd.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently I got a nastygram from the yard waste people about all the sawdust and shavings. Now I apparently need to bag everything, but in a compostable bag. Pain in the butt, and those big bags aren't cheap.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Apparently I got a nastygram from the yard waste people about all the sawdust and shavings. Now I apparently need to bag everything, but in a compostable bag. Pain in the butt, and those big bags aren t cheap.
> 
> - jmartel


"Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It would be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end for they do so with the approval of their own conscience. "

CS Lewis

I am thinking of starting my own political party and calling it the "Leave Me The Hell Alone" party.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ohhhhhh… I thought you said trannies (Bhog), his reason for writing about closets was making more sense.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Apparently I got a nastygram from the yard waste people about all the sawdust and shavings. Now I apparently need to bag everything, but in a compostable bag. Pain in the butt, and those big bags aren t cheap.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> "Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It would be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron s cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end for they do so with the approval of their own conscience. "
> 
> CS Lewis
> 
> I am thinking of starting my own political party and calling it the "Leave Me The Hell Alone" party.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That group already exists, though they're not political. They're more anti-political or apolitical.


----------



## CL810




----------



## DanKrager

I don't need no shtinkin' guns…I'll just blast them with a cloud of dust from my dust collector in reverse! They're so convinced this stuff is killer, they should die on the spot!
DanK


----------



## 489tad

> Careful Todd.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I had lunch with Steff. Nothing to worry about. Even Larry, the guy he keeps tied up in the trunk was a pretty cool guy. Work it out man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha!


----------



## Tugboater78

Lived in my house for .. wow almost 9 years now (just realized that). 7 of those years i had to mow my neighbors yard, rental property with lazyass tenants. At least the landlord, after i confronted him, paid me for my troubles, 50 dollars a week for 30 minutes work aint too bad. Im the young fella in my little neighborhood so i usually, if i am home, go shovel and salt all the neighbors sidewalks for them in winter. Good people, and they sometimes pay me with cookies and sometimes bring over a plate lunch 

2 more week to open a package sent from a fella in new england, cant wait.


----------



## Tugboater78

Bundled up a bit, wind is a bit nippy out here on the water.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I don t need no shtinkin guns…I ll just blast them with a cloud of dust from my dust collector in reverse! They re so convinced this stuff is killer, they should die on the spot!
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Dear Homeland Security.

I am writing as a character witness for Dan Krager. He is NOT a terrorist. When he says "blast them" he means it in a kind, gentle way. His "dust collector in reverse" is just an overgrown vacuum cleaner and does NOT have anything to do with particle accelerators or drugs like angle dust etc.

Please don't make him disappear in the middle of the night.

Thank you


----------



## jmartel

Any of you suckers build a fence? I'm thinking I can probably get it done in time. I've only got about 70' that I need to worry about and I've got a 3 day weekend coming up. Would probably save me $400 or so off the total cost if I do it myself. Plus I can take another day or so if needed.

Estimate that the neighbor shot over was 60 man hours for labor to do it. I think that's a bit generous.


----------



## ToddJB

Wids has stories about fence building. And 7' has a guy.


----------



## jmartel

Hah. Forgot about those.


----------



## DanKrager

I've built a LOT of fence in my lifetime, Jmart, but mostly for cattle, not so much for people. Neither species can be reasoned with, so there are fences. Hogs are especially difficult…
What's your concern? Are the posts already in place? That's the hardest part, especially if the ground is frozen. What type of fence, etc?

Portable screw guns and portable air nailers are a big help for speed if you're dealing with boards and pickets.

DanK


----------



## JayT

What kind of fence? I've done several wooden fences, mainly privacy with dog ear pickets, but also a couple others. Never messed with the PVC/vinyl or steel fences.

Time depends on how much needs done and the terrain. (7's guy was soooo good at fence on a slope) If you've got to pull posts and re-dig holes, it can be a pain, but still doable. If this is a 70' straight run with no corners, that makes it even easier.


----------



## Slyy

Done some fence building but have a bud that likes beer and has a powered post hole digger which makes it nicer. Not sure what your wind/storm seasons are like JMart but around here in Okie land I've learned that, while a bit more expensive up front, steel posts are the way to go with wooden fence. First week we moved into the current house (this ones a rental) had some 100+ MPH straight line winds, knocked down all the wooden post fence, the steel stuff stayed up and was essentially undamaged. Installin the replacement got us 2 months free rent (plus beer).


----------



## woodcox

If post are ok it will go quick. I did about 75% of my mothers backyard all new cedar and treated framing with the 2x brackets. I used the cardboard tubes with a bag of post mix per tube. 8' sections. Hard clay and rocks make it fun.


----------



## jmartel

Honestly, it's about as easy as you can get. Straight run, no slope, flat top cedar privacy fence. No worries about frozen ground as we have a very mild climate. The estimate was done based off of reusing the old posts and keeping it at a 4' height. If I do it myself, I'll probably do it correct by pulling posts, resetting in concrete and making it a proper 6' height.

Plus, I could probably justify buying a portable driver for this.


----------



## Airframer

4' Privacy fence? Who are your neighbors? The littles?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is pants optional privacy.


----------



## JayT

I don't see any problem doing that in a 3 day weekend. A 12v impact driver from one of the major manufacturers (Milwaukee, Dewalt, Bosch, etc) will make short work of attaching 2x stringers and pickets. Unless you are just a glutton for punishment, rent a one man post hole auger and make sure to call the "Dial before you dig" people.

Are you working out with the neighbor about him paying for materials and you doing the labor?


----------



## jmartel

4' is taking the cheaper way out. Keeping the posts in that are currently there, and just adding planking and rails to it. Not ideal, obviously, but I look directly down into his backyard anyway from my main floor, so privacy is really not the issue. And I've got basically a 6' wide strip of gravel on that side of the house, so no need to worry about yard frolicking that will be seen. We basically keep kayaks and our garbage/recycle/yard waste bins there as well.

Regarding paying, neither of us are sure who technically owns that fence. So, splitting it down the middle, whichever way we end up. Haven't decided about whether or not he will be paying more if I do the labor. Neighborly thing to do would be to just make him help and do it all. He also has some other things he's doing like installing 2 gates but those are definitely on his property and he is paying for those.

There's going to be probably 8 or 9 posts that are going to need to be removed and reinstalled.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pictures damn it, you know the rules.


----------



## jmartel

When I get home from work, I can grab photos.


----------



## widdle

So i worked with a guy..He said…Ya mon..it was like 300' of fencing, with a straight top..so he ran everything long ,jumped in the back of his pick up..Wedged the trigger and had his helper drive parallel to the fence and he buzzed the whole run,,yep..and was straight as piss..he said..sure dude..

I like to hit the bottoms with some henry's and set the posts on friday's,and let em sit till monday..









Here's a cool little stop detail..Homeowner came up with it..


----------



## Buckethead

Nice, wids… What species?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You do the sexy work Widdle.


----------



## widdle

Bucket..ipe and redwood..
Tony..the arch. drew it up, so i cant take any credit there..But yeah..Killer pad,..


----------



## August

Hi to all snow again in Chicago 
Thanks to Chris 
For this tip in ebay 









Now just playing with some white oak


----------



## Tim457

Ok I realize NY was supposed to get two feet of snow and Boston actually got it, so it's just meant to be funny folks:

Midwest Smacked By Historic Snowfall, Basically Shrugs It Off

Except based on the source, they probably weren't intending to make a funny.

More on the way. Mos you getting any of it this time?


----------



## Mosquito

we got about 2" today, and only a light dusting on Sunday. Kinda lame. Chance for more snow Saturday though. They're talking maybe 3-5" but that's a ways out. Not sure I'll ever get to snowmobile at this rate lol


----------



## jmartel

Ok, here you go, Tony.

As measured it's about 58 1/2 feet total. The spacing between posts is larger than 8 feet, so the old posts shouldn't be used anyway.



















So, the main problem is that there's an existing concrete wall below the fence as seen in the first photo. Some of the 4×4's are good, and a couple need replacing. For the ones over concrete, I was thinking about replacing the posts and putting them on one of these:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Simpson-Strong-Tie-FPBB44-Black-Powder-Coated-12-Gauge-E-Z-Base-FPBB44/100655350

The cheaper ones looked like they need top support, so they won't work for a fence.

The rest of the posts look like they can be installed as per normal. Dig a hole, add gravel, add post, and fill around post with concrete. Or I can just dig a hole, fill with concrete, and use those ties as above as well.


----------



## DanKrager

Auggie, you're not doing anything…you're just showing off! Nice shavings there, man. You got the equipment working right!
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

JMart, if you get all (or most) of the pickets made up and painted before going on the fence, then your actual fence build time, with help, might be as little as 1 1/2 days. Course, if you're like me, knowing you have 3 days will then take three days!
What material are you planning to use? I'd say your plan is workable. 
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Cedar for the pickets, PT 2×4's for the rails, PT 4×4's for the posts.

I wasn't sure if I was going to paint or just coat with some exterior varnish or nothing at all. Most here do nothing.


----------



## DanKrager

OK. I'll confess. I helped my cousin with his plastic fence business. From that experience I learned that the only useful part, the only part of a plastic fence system I would use is the vertical pickets, balusters or filler pieces. All the others have to be wood filled for a good job. Lotta work. They still fall over and sag sometimes, no matter what you try to do to the contrary because the plastic bends or breaks. It's true that you don't have to paint them, can't paint them. But after some years in the weather they look kinda…well they've lost their sparkle. Then what. 
Go with painted wood for this job IMHO and you can freshen up at will. Keep the weeds clear of the bottom and it will last longer. Triple coat top surfaces, especially end grain. No horizontal surfaces…slope everything to shed moisture somehow. Not a cure all, but it helps. 
Good luck.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

I came up with about $800 in materials to split between the two of us. Much better than the $2400 his acquaintance quoted him for doing it. If my part was only $600 or so, I'd say screw it and let the other guy handle it. But, I'm not paying $1200 when I could pay a third of that and do it myself. I've got vacation time.


----------



## widdle

Jmart, you may want to take a peek at that little concrete retaining wall and see if its solid and stable enough to accept your hardware, looks fishy…and if the tops not level side to side, how much can you shim those brackets plumb..And if you run two 2x top and bottom in the shape of a T, you may avoid sagging..


----------



## jmartel

It's pretty stable and square. I checked that earlier.

I still need to get the neighbor to sign off on me doing the work. We'll see.


----------



## putty

August, that is a pretty impressive shaving, what plane did you use?


----------



## widdle

cool


----------



## Pezking7p

Day late but, Todd, just fly in to either Boston or Portland. It's a 2 hour drive from Boston to Portland. 30 more minutes if there's traffic (traffic will be anytime from 3:30pm to about 7:00 pm). You can also fly in to Manchester NH but the times are extremely limited and it's not much cheaper. Depending on where you are, lie nielsen is about 1.5 hrs up highway 1 from Portland. Very scenic drive and cool places to stop on the way if you have an extra day.

I spent a few years flying out of Boston and nearby airports due to a long distance relationship. Then commuting through Boston to Portland to see my now wife every weekend. Actually, don't forget to check virgin America, I think they fly from Seattle and they have great rates into Boston.


----------



## Pezking7p

Not for nothin, but I would see if the neighbor would pitch in a little extra for your time.


----------



## Mosquito

> August, that is a pretty impressive shaving, what plane did you use?
> 
> - putty


Looks like LN 51 if I had to guess, given it's sitting on the shooting board in the background


----------



## August

Puffy 
Just playing around
Trying to figure out how to make wife new vanity built in section????
Yeah moss 
Answerd it LOL


----------



## putty

Duh…now I see it…right under my nose. I guess I was fixated on the pistol.


----------



## 489tad

JMart give your neighbor a written quote from your friend that builds fences. The JMart Fence and Awning Co Inc. Smells fishy to me. I'd hate to see you shelling out too much cash and your neighbor gets a sweet Weber grill as a kick back.


----------



## jmartel

Well I was going to flat out tell him that after being hit with an unexpected tax bill, I don't really want to spend $1200 on my half of something when we can split it for under $800 total. I'll take off a day of work as a precautionary measure so I have 4 full days to get it done, so it should be doable. Especially for an easy straight and flat top fence. Hell, I wouldn't even make him pay more than half to account for my labor most likely.

He seems to be a good guy though. I don't think he'd screw me over to get a kickback. He comes off as a bit of an a-hole at first when talking to him, but after the first minute or two he warms up a bit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the pics Jfence, I hope it goes smoothly.

Hey Stef…. suck it.


----------



## chrisstef

Not nice Tony.

Woke up with a wicked case off the crankys so i had to make a pit stop on my travels.

Split nut spear and jackson rip saw, 2" stanley 720 chisel, 1" charles buck gouge , Oberg co. Off set rasp, one unmarked rasp. 20 clams.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang son. If you want to off load that 720 let me know - I've got a collection building.


----------



## Tim457

That'll brighten up your day Stef, what a haul. Close by enough to fondle on the drive too.


----------



## chrisstef

I didn't think the 720's went that wide Todd, I was surprised when I saw it but shes clearly marked as a 720. We can talk turkey / swaperino's if youd like ive got no real attachment to it. Im a Witherby guy when it comes to vintage chisels.

Indeed made my day a bit brighter Tim. All this damn snow's got me bummin along with the removal of the pacifiers from baby stef's life. Much fondling was had on the ride home indeed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Stef. Nice haul.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm … this article says that the set only went up to 1 1/2" but the 2" was a special order back in the day. That's pretty cool by this guy.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice haul Steferroni.

Yeah, I got a fence guy….. He actually called me the other day and goes "how's the fence holding up bro?" .... Um, it's holding up fine but I hate it. And he told me there's a new type of hinge they're using for the gates… Gee thanks for the heads up bud.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You sound bitter 7'....

Cool beans Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

That is cool. Didn't know that either. I'll shoot you a PM to chat swapsies or cash value.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks girls.


----------



## 7Footer

A tad bitter. What really gets me is that like 3 or 4 months after ours was built, they finished this new construction house on an empty lot on the other side of my street, and homeboy who bought it is a contractor or something, has his crew come in and build a sweet fuggin fence in about 4 days (widdle style, it looks awesome)... I feel like I am "that guy" with the crappy fence.

Jknurl is gonna build himself a nice little Jpickett.


----------



## 7Footer

Todd is fiending hard for that 2"-er


----------



## Buckethead

Me too, 7. That's like a whole extra inch over my current model.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A shallow well perhaps; he knows how bad is sucks for a guy to dig in and end up tip tapping the IUD.


----------



## 7Footer

Lolz @ both of you.


----------



## ShaneA

I will most likely add $5 to whatever Todd bids…within reason. Lol


----------



## 7Footer

Video surfaces of Stef on his morning rust hunt…. If you look closely you can see that Spear & Jackson sticking out of his man bag.
http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/brooklyn-man-takes-big-ol-dump-outside-supermarket-1683718372?utm_campaign=socialflow_deadspin_facebook&utm_source=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a bad day.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Could you imagine what that dude's gut was doing when that hit him in the middle of the street like that? Straight boiling soup.


----------



## ToddJB

> Me too, 7. That s like a whole extra inch over my current model.
> 
> - Buckethead





> I will most likely add $5 to whatever Todd bids…within reason. Lol
> 
> - ShaneA


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, I just told Todd that if the one that's on ebay hits $100 im reneging all deals.


----------



## 7Footer

^^Ha!

Yeah that's bad news… Homeboy straight up drops his bag in the middle of the sidewalk, doesn't even attempt to get out of plain site.


----------



## ToddJB

What gets me is how oblivious others are to their surroundings. Most either didn't take notice.


----------



## Tugboater78

Its nyc.. noone gives a f about anyone else :0


----------



## jmartel

I can't catch a break this week, apparently. Boss notified me that there was a large rainbow sheen around the bike. Went outside to inspect and figured out that an O-ring let loose on the engine and was leaking oil when it runs. This is after fixing a small oil leak around a different gasket over the weekend. And Dominoes got my order wrong last night on top of everything else.

Problem is, no one has the exact size ring in stock. They have the right diameter, but it's 0.5mm too thick. So, I have to wait like a week to get a $1 o-ring in.


----------



## chrisstef

Not the first time you've blown out an o-ring huh Jmart. That sucks.

Really bro, dominoes? You came from the east coast and youre eating that garbage pie?


----------



## 7Footer

Ditto, Dominoes gonna give ya the Jruns. No Hot-N-Ready?


----------



## ToddJB

> Really bro, dominoes? You came from the east coast and youre eating that garbage pie?
> 
> - chrisstef


Ha. That's what I took from that too. Sorry Jmart. Sorry that you have no taste in pizza and that you're leaky.


----------



## jmartel

It was quick, close to my house, and cheap. So, yes. Plus the awesome local brick oven fire cooked place that we usually buy from is closed on Tuesdays.


----------



## chrisstef

> Ditto, Dominoes gonna give ya the Jruns. No Hot-N-Ready?
> 
> - 7Footer


And youre gonna talk about little ceasers? I don't even know you anymore.


----------



## jmartel

> Ditto, Dominoes gonna give ya the Jruns. No Hot-N-Ready?
> 
> - 7Footer





> Really bro, dominoes? You came from the east coast and youre eating that garbage pie?
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Ha. That s what I took from that too. Sorry Jmart. Sorry that you have no taste in pizza and that you re leaky.
> 
> - ToddJB


See addendum. Local place isn't open on Tuesdays.


----------



## ToddJB

I can't hate on hot'n'ready, cause it's Hot and it's Ready. It'll grow a tail.


----------



## 7Footer

Hey man, no need to justify it… just do your thug thizzle.

I can't even poke fun at Casesars stef? I'm sketch of any place that sells an entire pizza for $6.

Hey is anyone here interested in splitting a set of those jig & fixture kits that LV is phasing out? Wah00 posted a link to them a few days ago, after they're gone they will no longer be available…. I'd sure like to have some, but it seems like a lot, (2) 149 piece kits. http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,45962,51887&p=65642


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love this place.


----------



## jmartel

I think today's going to be a day where you just put headphones on, and hide in the shop all night.


----------



## chrisstef

I thought you were championing the lil ceas 7. Outside of it being always ready it has zero merit.


----------



## 7Footer

Hellz no. I really need to eat some legit east coast roni though, you guys are crazy about your pies. I swear every single east coaster I've ever met rants and raves about pizza back there…. Idk man, I've had some damn good pizzas here!


----------



## 489tad

Don't get me started on APIZZA.


----------



## jmartel

Made it home without dying, and without seizing the engine up from lack of oil. Smoked like hell the whole time and I was worried about wrecking from oil on the rear tire. What else can go wrong this week?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did I just see a tear?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> It was quick, close to my house, and cheap. So, yes. Plus the awesome local brick oven fire cooked place that we usually buy from is closed on Tuesdays.
> 
> - jmartel


Tell em Jmart! The purpose of pizza is to have something to eat while you drink beer. As long as the beer is good and it's cold the pizza does not matter so much.

'cept Pizza hut…I never eat there since the fired their driver who drew his own gun and shot the guy trying to rob him. The should have made him a manager.


----------



## jmartel

> Did I just see a tear?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## chrisstef

I just blew snot.

Glad ya made it jmart.


----------



## ToddJB

Who's Snot?


----------



## Buckethead




----------



## ToddJB

^ that makes sense.


----------



## Mosquito

http://pukensnot.com/

It's actually pronounced "snow", the 't' is silent. They used to be a staple show at the MN renaissance Festival for a while (28 years), but moved on a while ago, and have only occasionally been back since.


----------



## ToddJB

Funny, Mos. I saw them at the Denver one a few years back.


----------



## Buckethead

View on YouTube


----------



## Slyy

14 hours of class and 40 hours of work are killing my LJ and shop time but:

















It's Alive!








Needs a better switch still and gotta make the secondary cord look prettier but she runs beautifully.
Ideally would love to get the table lift and variable speed attachments.









Keep it real my boyz!


----------



## Buckethead

She's a beaut, Slyy!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Hey man, no need to justify it… just do your thug thizzle.
> 
> I can t even poke fun at Casesars stef? I m sketch of any place that sells an entire pizza for $6.
> 
> Hey is anyone here interested in splitting a set of those jig & fixture kits that LV is phasing out? Wah00 posted a link to them a few days ago, after they re gone they will no longer be available…. I d sure like to have some, but it seems like a lot, (2) 149 piece kits. http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,45962,51887&p=65642
> 
> - 7Footer


Uncle sam stole all my monies.. $igh


----------



## CL810

That's slick Jake.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, awesome! Wiring went okay?

Let me tell you not to hold your breathe for an origional table lift. I know guys that have been looking for a very long time. The variable speed is more common, but usually pricey. It would likely be cheaper to get a 3 phase motor and VFD (which is a nice set up anyways, though not O.G.)


----------



## chrisstef

That's kick ass Jake.

More snow on the way for New England. Looks like this one might pull Tony's favorite move, the sit and spin. Talking Saturday night - Tuesday morning. That's a lot, even for Tony.

Finally, 2 years (maybe 2 1/2) after purchase, I ran a board through the tablesaw. 3 hp 220v power with a new glue line rip blade gave me chub.


----------



## DanKrager

Good on you, Stef! Got'r done! Fun isn't it?
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Only took 3 years to turn on his tablesaw? Blazing speed. At that rate, he'll get his bench workable by 2030.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Stef.

Yes, three days would leave a rash. No question.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

> Only took 3 years to turn on his tablesaw? Blazing speed. At that rate, he ll get his bench workable by 2030.
> 
> - jmartel


I think I can make that deadline


----------



## AnthonyReed

What tiny hands he has.


----------



## widdle

Finally, 2 years (maybe 2 1/2) after purchase, I ran a board through the tablesaw. 3 hp 220v power with a new glue line rip blade gave me chub. Do you have any prior experience with a table saw ?

Any you guys seen that show treehouse masters ? Seen a couple episodes last night..Killer projects..looks fun..


----------



## jmartel

> Any you guys seen that show treehouse masters ? Seen a couple episodes last night..Killer projects..looks fun..
> 
> - widdle


The guy on it has a group of treehouses called Treehouse Point near me. It's in Preston/Fall City, WA, which is about 30 min east of Seattle. Around the general area that my wife and I are planning on moving to in a few years. Haven't been there, but apparently do the show there's about a year long wait list to get one of the treehouses for a night.


----------



## chrisstef

Just with my old DD craftsman widdle and that old 5hp unisaw they had down at the lumberyard when I was a puppy but that was just for sheet goods and you had to freehand it without a fence.

Treehouse show is boss.


----------



## widdle

Are you saying ,you worked at a lumber yard..And they had no fence for the tablesaw ?

Interesting jmart..I'll have to check that out..the dude's a character..


----------



## woodcox

Cool your Abel now stef. I picked up a GRR-Ripper block on clearance at the blue store for 40 bucks today. Seems like it should retail for ten less than that for what it is.

My minion helped me put it together which prompted her to go get all of her tools out, including the required My little pony hologram flashlight, to finish the job. I then received a serious ass chewing about not touching HER tools!

Funny, my wife said the other day,thanks to you she thinks every horizontal surface in the house is a workbench.


----------



## ToddJB

100 or 200, WC? I have the 100 which doesn't come with a sacrificial push tab, and I find it to be worthless on the TS without it.

The push tabs are easy enough to fabricate, but for functionality the 200 kicks the crap out of the 100, but the price is silly nonetheless.


----------



## woodcox

100, yeah seems easy enough to fab accessories for it.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats what im sayin wids, yes. Commercial lumberyard.


----------



## 7Footer

What u mean by push tabs Todd? You talking about the little heel things to hold the end of the stock as you push it through? 
I got the 2-pack of the grr-ripper's for x-mas, I guess it's the 100's but not sure, but man they are awesome, I feel SO much safer using them, with 2 I've had no troubles at all pushing stuff through the TS. Wish I would've bought them years ago.

Congrats Steffi Graf. Must feel real nice getting that shop fired up.

Treehouse show is cool stuff.

Dumbest show ever-> The Legend of Mick Dodge
Super fake…


----------



## ToddJB

I think you're onto one of the keys for them, 7 - two of them.

I have one, and with one I feel much better with an old school push stick. Because I can get leverage behind the piece. With one Griper just pushing down I do not feel like I can get enough forward pressure. If I had two and was doing hand over hand I might feel better about it.

This is the push tab I was referring to which only comes with the 200










The 200 also gives you the option to do 1/8th thin rips, where the 100 only offer 1/4".


----------



## chrisstef

I was soo cracked out on mick dodge the other night 7. Youve ruined it. Stef sad.


----------



## August

Chris you think that guy can hold this marking gauge?


----------



## 7Footer

Oh, yeah I have the 100 then… But 2 of em makes a world of difference for me. I see they sell a little accessory for the heel things but you and WC are right, seems like it would be pretty easy to make your own.
http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Jig-GRGH-040-GRR-Ripper-Accessory/dp/B00L7KTBZC/ref=pd_sim_hi_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1N2QAWWQS25NHQQ4MZKK


----------



## 7Footer

Lol Stef, dood. I'd seen the previews and thought it looked awesome. Then came home one night and wifey was asleep on the couch and was watching something else before and Mick Dodge was on…. It's all fake as hell, I just got irritated at how fake what I watched was… Did you see the episode about 4th of July? When he goes through the forest trolling people lighting fireworks, and then he finds the two kids that are "lost" ? lol…. I will give him credit though, he's got some serious skills.


----------



## ToddJB

Auggie, looks good. I know one thing dudes don't like about that style is that they are prone to roll off your bench. Might consider a flat spot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Only took 3 years to turn on his tablesaw? Blazing speed. At that rate, he ll get his bench workable by 2030.
> 
> - jmartel


I thought we covered this- guys aren't allowed to make bench jokes unless they actually have a completed bench. Last I checked Jnub still has a glorified sanding station.


----------



## jmartel

> I thought we covered this- guys aren t allowed to make bench jokes unless they actually have a completed bench. Last I checked Jnub still has a glorified sanding station.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Both vises are operational and the bench works just fine. It's been in service for over a year now. I'd say that's close enough for now.


----------



## theoldfart

" thought we covered this- guys aren't allowed to make bench jokes unless they actually have a completed bench" 
So mine doesn't count? Guess I'm gonna throw down here! While I haven't completed the bench it is a bench.
It is covered in tools









It has been used to build stuff
















It is a work bench









Harrumph!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Why are there holes where the legs should be?? ^


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice bench Kevin! Harrumph!


----------



## theoldfart

Legs are standing in the corner with their stretcher buddies. Waiting for them to be mature.


----------



## Hammerthumb

As well they should be. I think I posted a couple of years ago that I had confidence that yours would be finished before Stef's.


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, I will do my level best to protect your honor, and make good on your benchly prognostications.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thank you.


----------



## jmartel

Realistically, my bench could likely never be touched again and it would be just fine, but I've decided to change the design which requires rebuilding the base assembly.


----------



## DanKrager

That's almost good enough for a bondo, TOF! OK. The bench isn't finished. You don't have to be all the way ON the bench then…
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, let's see what I can come up with.


----------



## Buckethead

Still got that gimp meat hook Kev?

I'd go with the play for sympathy. Works as well as the naked bootleg would have worked for the Seahawks.


----------



## jmartel

How I picture OF right now


----------



## theoldfart

SeaHawks, they play foosball right? And they have inflated balls i hear as well.

JM, that in fact is my good hand. You can think of me as the Claw!


----------



## jmartel

> SeaHawks, they play foosball right? And they have inflated balls i hear as well.
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## theoldfart

Snicker, chortle….....my bad 

Not really


----------



## Mosquito

Computer case is coming along nicely. Might even get it done by the end of the month at this rate (wishful thinking, probably)


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Mos.

I'd given thought to making a case in the future. Seems like it would be a good project.


----------



## Mosquito

I've done a few of them, and find them quite fun. Let's me combine both hobbies, instead of having to divide time between the two


----------



## jmartel

I've only built one computer so far, and it's 4 years old now. Still way faster than I need, so I can't see myself building another one for a while.


----------



## 489tad

Not only does Mos do nice work. His photographs, (images) are pretty good too.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Dan  I've been putting more effort into my photos in the last couple of years. I share all my projects online, and good photos are a necessity; especially when you get into sponsored hardware. Manufacturers won't really respond if your project logs aren't of good quality.

JMart, not everything (read that as almost nothing) I build is high budget. Only one that I put "fast" hardware in was my desktop almost 2 years ago. Everything else has been relatively low powered hardware. I build HTPC's, (Home Theater PC) which aren't tasked with much more than getting hooked up to a TV, and used for music, netflix, amazon prime video, youtube, hulu, or streaming stuff off my fileserver. I know there's much smaller and cheaper options to do most of that, but they're not nearly as fun :-D


----------



## jmartel

I built it for heavy photoshop/lightroom work 4 years ago when I was doing photography stuff (like my avatar photo). So, in a way, I futureproofed it for a while. Now I don't do a whole lot on it that requires much speed. I'd like to play video games again, but I'd need to upgrade some things, and get faster internet. I'm only on DSL at home since it's $20/month. Plus, shop time is taking up all my free time now anyway.

A media PC would be good, though. I'd thought about buying an Amazon fire TV stick a bunch lately, but a media PC would be good as well.

Good news on the fence front. Neighbor agreed to let me do it (and he offered to help), and even agreed to wait until the weather got warmer. Good move that will save the two of us about $1400 together. And we got another tax form in the mail yesterday (past the deadline that we were supposed to get it by) that will take off $400 from what we owe. So, yesterday was a much better day than earlier this week.


----------



## ToddJB

Good news all around, Jfart.


----------



## August

Moss love the screwdriver is that a vintage? That you restored?

Anyway looks like I know what I'm doing right?
No again I suck at trying to cut dovetail


----------



## JayT

August, if that dovetail sucks, I don't know what to call some of mine. Pare each side a bit deeper and you've got a very good joint.

Glad you got a bit of good news, jmart.


----------



## woodcox

Looks goods good august, what's up with those matching butt chisels? Bahco's?


----------



## 7Footer

Bad-A Mos!

August, quit being modest, those are nice!

The other day I was tryin' to film a music video and my friggin Mom ruined it.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks tighter than a ticks ass in my book August.


----------



## August

Thanks all 
Yes bacho I have 3 of them

I wish I can scream in so happy
This is my third try and I had to use a small hammer to make it go 
Now I need a shot
Yeahhhh


----------



## Mosquito

Man, that saw didn't make such nice dovetails with the previous owner lol

No the screwdrivers aren't vintage, they're new parallel tip screwdrivers from Lee Valley
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=70159&cat=1,43411,43417&ap=1


----------



## August

^lol
Ok cool I'll check it out 
I love those old school handles men 
Of all the ones I purchase this is the only keepers


----------



## Mosquito

I like the perfect handle screwdrivers as well

This is one I cleaned up and restored that I had gotten from my Grandfather after he passed away


----------



## CL810

Mos are you going to review those screw drivers?


----------



## Mosquito

I probably could once I've used them a bit more


----------



## widdle

seems like none of the good sets make a philips drive..Where do you guys use slot screws other than mabye antique hinges..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> seems like none of the good sets make a philips drive..Where do you guys use slot screws other than mabye antique hinges..
> 
> - widdle


Ya, it is frustrating. Although, if you buy really nice hinges like Brusso, the come slotted too.

I've got those screwdrivers from LV too. No beefs, other than being made in China.


----------



## jmartel

> seems like none of the good sets make a philips drive..Where do you guys use slot screws other than mabye antique hinges..
> 
> - widdle


They make good pry bars…


----------



## ToddJB

New job, new desk, new view










Wids, I use flat head more than I do philips with old tools


----------



## jmartel

> Ya, it is frustrating. Although, if you buy really nice hinges like Brusso, the come slotted too.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


All the Brusso stuff I've bought has been phillips drive.


----------



## chrisstef

Stepping that game up with a window view Todd. Congrats!

Bout to buy some jointer knives from Holbren ... anyone buy from there before?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Ya, it is frustrating. Although, if you buy really nice hinges like Brusso, the come slotted too.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> All the Brusso stuff I ve bought has been phillips drive.
> 
> - jmartel


Hmmm. Maybe they switched. The Brusso's at our woodworking store are slotted. I wouldn't want phillips screws on a nice jewelry box. Wouldn't look right imo.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah agreed Wid and Red, I found a cool set of those English cabinet screwdrivers over christmas break, and man I'd love to have a matching set in phillips but I don't think they make em, might have to pull a Red one of these days and turn some of my own handles.

Never seen those knives Stef, but lemme know how they work, I need to get mine up and running, it's been sitting a workmate for a year now! I was gonna go with these Freuds if I ever get to it.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004RK6T/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=199AO3Z5S6PU7&coliid=I1I2ZXZD59GTJJ


----------



## widdle

Honestly, without commiting myself to anything, im getting very close to starting to work on it again. I got all my machines powered up but need a bit of fine tuning and some new blades for my jointer. Once that happens, and I knock out a couple small shop projects, ill be back on the horse.
Oops..Wrong forum..My bad..


----------



## chrisstef

Those same knives are $17.77 on that holbren site 7. Cost me $4 in shipping. There was an older thread here on LJ's that recommended the site. Ill let ya know when they come in 7.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Auggie- dovetails look fine. You using a guide or freeballin it.


----------



## widdle

7 . check out oregon recruit Fotu Leiato on youtube..bit of a hellman…


----------



## August

Red free hand
I wish I have a guide,
Been playing lately with these 
If I can cut dove tails 
I might as well sell all the handtools LOL


----------



## Mosquito

I often specifically buy slotted screws if they're going to be visible. I just think they look better.

I'm using all slotted screws on the toolchest build so far


----------



## 7Footer

Widdle that dude is sick, straight up man child. They had him on the radio here yesterday, sounds like a good kid too.

I see that Stef, maybe I'll go with those instead, they have some solid prices on other stuff too. Obrigado.


----------



## walden

This one is for the foamers in the audience. Make sure to wipe the grin off your face and change your underpants before getting back to work… 

http://trainfanatics.com/cn-locomotive-blasts-powder-snow/


----------



## bandit571

Posting mainly to get to the bottom of this mess….

Bench has been re-flattened
All the wood bodied planes ( so far) have been tuned enough to shoot end grain without any chattering
Bench now has dog holes, and will use B&D Workamate dogs

Have a set of brace and bits all set up. Includes a screwdriver brace, too. Instead of changing bits, I'll just change the entire brace and bit.

Slowly getting things set up the way I want…..


----------



## ToddJB

> Slowly getting things set up the way I want…..
> 
> - bandit571


It's a long haul. Thanks for the update, Bandit. Got any recent full shop shots?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Walden- I've gotten the chance to run the snow plow we have. Looks sorta like this:









Not as fun on the inside though. Just a white-out windshield.


----------



## Slyy

Mos nice work mang, the computer case is looking excellent.

Auggie you DT's are pretty fit, couldn't ask for more for attempts 1, 2 and 3!!

Todd nice new view! Climbing up that ladder!

Watched some cool snow plow vids Red, I can only imagine it's pretty boring from the inside.


----------



## August

Thanks sly 
That's exactly what I did I tried 3 time more
It's fun but very frastating 









Red that's a beast man


----------



## bandit571

Shop photos as requested









What you'll see after you hit your jead coming down the steps









Turn a bit to the left, and see Tool Chest #2, and something that MIGHT be a workbench??









Turn a wee bit more, and see Tool Chest #1, and a few other items. Kind of tight down there.


----------



## Tim457

Walden, good to see the mountain lion is still hungry (or well enough fed with other things) so you could make an appearance. Cool video too, was it worth scratching your camera lens for?

Auggie, if those really are attempts 1,2, and 3, GTF out of here, seriously. Ok, not seriously, but seriously.



> seems like none of the good sets make a philips drive..Where do you guys use slot screws other than mabye antique hinges..
> - widdle


A properly ground and fitting flat head screwdriver does a lot better than a phillips. Phillips cam out if you put too much torque on them, that's what they're designed for even. I'm still learning about grinding and sharpening screwdrivers, but even just having the end square and sharp off the grinder works wonders. Apparently though the trick for cabinetmakers screwdrivers is to have them slightly hollow ground so they engage at the bottom of the slot and don't twist out.

See the comment by Tony Clancy here. I don't quite understand it all.
http://woodtreks.com/how-to-tune-up-a-hand-plane/19/


----------



## Tim457

Bandit, your camera is perfect for a woodworking shop with vintage tools in it. It adds something of a vintage picture effect to it somehow, maybe how it reacts to the amount of light in the basement.


----------



## Buckethead

Dungeon looking good, bandit.

I had to buy a tapered plug cutter recently. Not the sort of thing available at big orange. Went and got one from woodcraft for over 20 bucks. I just checked Holbren who had the same size on offer for 495¢.

Bookmarked. Thanks stef.


----------



## ToddJB

25 times as much doesn't sound like a deal to me, Bucket

Bandit, shop looks great. Highly customized and functional.


----------



## Buckethead

My math put the woodcraft price at just over 4x (400%) more expensive than the holbrem's offering, but I know bankers get to use different math than ordinary folks.

Alchemy.


----------



## duckmilk

Mos, that looks superb.

Ditto on the dovetails, Auggie. You don't need no guide.

Looks like Bandit cleaned his dungeon.

Dang Red, I would have thought driving one of those plows would have been cool, but after watching the vid, I can understand you can't see anything. Is that wierd not being able to see?


----------



## ToddJB

Cents or dollars - I bother not with decimals or details.


----------



## August

Thanks Duck

Didn't knew that paplor has nice grains??!
Anyway thinking about using this for the stanley 45 box?


----------



## chrisstef

Torpedos ^.


----------



## theoldfart

^^yabazoes


----------



## woodcox

^^^looks like couch ass. 




Wild night here watching the tubes. 
"Surely somebody would have seen them by now. Hey Joey, big effin tubes right ova hea!" v


----------



## August

Question what am I missing here
This is the price from LN website









And this is on eBay now!!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Auggie! By the way, are you going to stain? I did some cabinet doors out of Poplar, and 1/3 of the panels blotched badly. It was for us, so not a big deal. Test some samples first though, if you want to stain them.

Torpedos down to the crotch. Ummm


----------



## Slyy

Hmmmm, a big open mouth scrub would be nice Auggie! Looks like someone's just diggin' deeper on the 'bay.

Bandit, the dungeons looking well used! One thing that's true about a shop/work space: damn does it look nice all cleaned and straight but a well used shop looks the best. If you ain't using it, what's it for?


----------



## jmartel

> Question what am I missing here
> This is the price from LN website
> And this is on eBay now!!
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


What you are missing is that people in general are idiots and will often bid up an item in an auction to well above A) What it's worth and B) the price for just buying it new.


----------



## 7Footer

Woodcox, I got a tour of Frank's shop a few months back, friggin impressive place… Can't imagine how much time he spends making those vids though…

Fugg me, I hate mudding & sanding drywall, I hate it I hate it I hate it.

Eu gosto Poplar tambem August.


----------



## RPhillips

7, I've become quite good at finishing drywall over the years, but yeah, I hate it too 

One tip I learned from the Pro's, thin your mud just a bit. This was the best advise ever for drywall. I would add a bit of water to the 5 gal bucket and mix it up. You want it just a little thinner than it comes in the bucket. I've also done it right in the mud tray with good results.

I also go over my mud joints with a damp sponge after each coat to cut down on sanding. If done right, you can damn near skip the sanding all together.


----------



## putty

Rob is right, you can skip the sanding. I had a sales job for a drywall contractor for a while, as I would check my jobs I would talk to the tape and bedders. A good tip is to sight down the drywall knife, they all have a slight bow to them. Always put the side with the crown against the wall. Use more pressure on one side or another then smooth out the remainder. It doesn't have to be perfect the first coat, you can fill in with the second.


----------



## August

Jmart 
Your right there.
I too don't mind if the tool is being made anymore or its a collector item.
.
It's sad to see things like that happens .
What funny was I was looking at a stanley 51 shooting plane and it only sold for 385+25 to ship
I hoping that to be way more???
Anyway sucks.


----------



## August

I need help in my vintage egg beater drill.
I need handles on them.
I have 3 that need knobs and handle.
Is there someone here that can tackle that job?
I will pay for wood and labor??
Please let me know if anyone have done them before
Thanks


----------



## Pezking7p

Drywall mudding is the worst. Spent more time and money than is reasonable doing a few patches in my kitchen.

Have a question for the panel. I'm having qualms about how to build this cabinet around my washer/dryer. We had originally talked about making a full width cabinet with a wooden countertop. The w/d will have doors that swing open and slide back like an entertainment center. The left would be a cat box with a drawer that pulls out for cleaning. Extra room on top would have a few drawers for storage. The problem, though, is that you can't have any wall cabinets because your ant reach them. So I thought I would leave the left side open and put a wall cabinet in the upper left and make a separate piece of furniture for the cat boxes. I'm torn. Does it matter if I have wall cabinets or not? Is the built in cat box going to turn off future buyers?

Overall thoughts?


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Rob, I do thin the mud down a bit, the guy that I learned with is funny, he would always say you want it like the consistency of mustard… the sponge thing I had completely forgotten about though, that will save me a ton of time, I put my final coat on last night… it's been a couple years since i did our kitchen and I'm not very good at it as is, but man it just takes practice and repetition if you aren't doing it very often. I've got to remember to not let the perfectionist in me take over. After it's all done I'll post a couple pics.

Dan can you make the built in cat box not be a permanent cat box and just easily convert to a storage cabinet / drawer when it comes time to sell? Still I can't imagine someone being like "well I love this house but that cat box cabinet in the laundry room is a deal breaker" ..


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah Rob & putty,I almost forgot, what really screwed me was not cleaning up enough btween sanding and the 2nd coat of mud, all that dust and crap was really making it tough to get smooth mud lines, and I even vacuumed the walls before ha d, guess it just wanted thorough enough! Man I was ready to break sh!t lasnight.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dang Red, I would have thought driving one of those plows would have been cool, but after watching the vid, I can understand you can t see anything. Is that wierd not being able to see?
> 
> - duckmilk


Not really. You have to learn to trust the signals and power switches on the railroad….or you'll die of anxiety. Here's a good example. Most of my run is triple main track. About once a year or so, you'll meet a train at the crossovers on main two. This means, it looks like the two of you are gonna hit head on at 50mph, then at the last minute…. you crossover to 1 track, and the other crosses over to 3 track.

Not gonna lie, my butt still puckers every time that happens.


----------



## Buckethead

I don't like it Red. I envied your job until you told that story.

Ye olde toole gloate:










I had a short term next door neighbor showcasing the house, who left this by the curb upon his departure. (The house sold)

It's practically identical to my older mower, but my old one is sporting the TroyBuilt badge and large rear wheels. The same B&S motor, exactly.

This one didn't start until I primed the carb. Then she fired until that shot of fuel was spent. Cleaned the carb, and now she starts first pull every time. Here in FL it's getting close to lawn mowing season. Think I'll put the ol gal on CL to see if any lunatics will come to my house. Maybe not.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^looks like a hand plane to me, bucket.

Red I think I would die or fright if that happened to me


----------



## duckmilk

> Not gonna lie, my butt still puckers every time that happens.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Kinda like driving on black ice and see another car coming at you sideways in the road?


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, my vote is build a double cab on the left side. Build doors for, but leave them off. Then build a slide in insert and put your cat box in that. Then when resale time come pull the slide in out, and attach the doors.Put a nice Formica top over the whole thing, for easy clean up.


----------



## duckmilk

Bucket, that's probably all the mower needed. Probably sat too long without being started.

Dan, cat boxes. Cats need to go outside to do their business. Neighbor's lawn is preferable.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ^^^looks like a hand plane to me, bucket.
> 
> Red I think I would die or fright if that happened to me
> 
> - Pezking7p


We have a guy who jumped off the train in that situation. I guess the engineer was joking around that they were gonna hit, and the guy was a new hire….so he went down the stairs and jumped. No kiddin.

Luckily they were only going about 30mph. He lived, but he got all jacked up. Came back to work a couple years later. Guys still call him "jumper." You can't be sensitive where I work.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol red. That guy deserves the nickname.

Ok I'm building the cat box cabinet.

Edge banding is not super fun. I should have bought a trimmer. Anybody ever tried a flush trim bit?


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - a built in cat box would be the first thing i ripped out if i bought a house but it may be good for other cat owners. Im thinking a full height pantry style there on the left and the entertainment style for the w&d. That would give you all the storage you want and maybe you could create a cat box at the bottom of the pantry. I think that would allow for different depths of the cabintry too. The pantry wouldnt need to be as deep as the w&d cab either.


----------



## Buckethead

Yes, Pez. I've done some HPL and they are nearly fool proof (trim bits with the bearing, of course). The little laminate trim router is easier to handle, but not necessary. Any router will suffice.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, why not build a cabinet that you can put a movable catbox into? That way it's not permanent.

I'm building a catbox as we speak, but it mostly is just a storage box/blanket chest that will hold a Rubbermaid 30 gal container that we use as a catbox.


----------



## JayT

With temperatures today being in the 70's, I took advantage and got some good shop time in. Worked over a Stanley #7C, reworked a couple Stanley #60 3/8 chisels into a pair of skew chisels and finished up a dovetail box carcass for another project.



















The chisels aren't the prettiest, but I already had them, so didn't cost anything other than time. If I actually use them with regularity, I'll probably look for a couple vintage socket chisels to do the same. If they don't get used, then no great loss.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice work on the cisels, Jay. I have a couple I bought just for cleaning out dovetails, they work great for that purpose.


----------



## 489tad

My non woodworking project for tomorrow. 
We developed a leak in a second floor closet ceiling. Located in the middle of the house. Traced it back to a vent stack elbow is not glued, PVC pipe. I replaced the sheet rock and have a funnel with a hose to catch the drips. Hard to tell from the pic. Leak is at a 45 then pipe 90s to the right. Why it starts after 12 years is crazy.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice turd chasing Dan. Good luck on tge repair.

Mmm dovetails.

Gettin a lil tired of my boy being awake long before the sun.


----------



## Pezking7p

Leaks are the worst.

Jmart, my idea came from when you posted that drawing in the furniture forum. It did not go over well with the wife. She was kind enough to wait until we were at the lumber store to tell me so. Still have some design details to work out like how to access everything behind the w/d and how to make it so you can remove the w/d without destroying the cabinet.

Finally put shelves in the huge pantry cabinet. Now I have three empty cabinets and my pantry looks empty, too.


----------



## jmartel

I wish I had space for a pantry. Unfortunately, our townhouse is set up so that there's a bathroom on the main floor instead.


----------



## 489tad

I dug out the pine from the bottom of the pile. I'm going to build the pine hutch featured in FWW. Now I'll be able to participate in Reds furniture forum.


----------



## putty

72 Degrees in N. Texas, no football, no honey-dos. My choices are to clean up the shop or go in the backyard and pick up dog crap.

I chose to clean the shop!!!










Time to reward myself with a cold beer!


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Putts


----------



## jmartel

Scored one of these $400 bike racks for $110 today at REI's garage sale. Good timing since are getting a hitch put on the jeep this week.

http://www.rei.com/product/875383/yakima-swingdaddy-4-hitch-rack-4-bike

Wasn't planning on buying one of the swingaway ones since they're so expensive, but for $110, I'm not going to pass it up.


----------



## chrisstef

Friggin love that pantry Pez.


----------



## DanKrager

Pez it might be old hat and too late, but it finally sank in that you are considering putting a counter type shelf over the washer dryer. One of the problems with that is if I moved in with my washer and dryer, I would have to remove the shelf, because my washer loads from the top. Not a formidable task, but not enough to get me to consider a front leaker, er I mean loader.

Now, consider that I'm not planning to move in so…do what's good for you!
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks good putty. I did the same thing yesterday because my shop looked like this:

Dan, do they still leak? I haven't heard anything about them recently.


----------



## DanKrager

Call me a cynical skeptic, but I just don't trust any door gasket to hold wash water volume. (Dishwasher is another story.) They'll work good new, but I just won't buy one expecting it to be trouble free for as long as I've had our top loader, which is pulling 20 years now with a long rope. 
DanK


----------



## Slyy

JMart thats a nice rack! Wife and I have been trying to decide on a swing out or not, wish I coulda caught that deal!
It's been some dang lovely weather lately but my poor bike is just sitting in the spare office, caught some bad bronchitis about three weeks ago makes strenuous workouts a bit difficult.


----------



## jmartel

> JMart thats a nice rack! Wife and I have been trying to decide on a swing out or not, wish I coulda caught that deal!
> - Slyy


There was a whole bunch of those racks there. Some were even cheaper, at about $70. They had latches broken and things like that wrong with them, however. One was in pretty good shape, but the arm was bent slightly. The one we bought is just dirty and scuffed up a bit. There was another that I was originally going to get that was $170 where it just had a couple tiny scrapes on the bottom, but they pulled another batch out while I was standing there.


----------



## RPhillips

> - Slyy


I thought somebody was BBQ'ing…


----------



## ToddJB

Beautiful weekend in Denver.

Saturday we went on a hike.

This one climbed everything:










And this one sat and ate dirt and rocks:










Sunday went to the park:










Also got in shop time on my DT layout swap tools. No pics, cause it's all super secret.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like a nice day, Todd. We had some sun and warm weather in the morning yesterday, but by the afternoon it was back to being cloudy/drizzly.

I decided last night that while I will still build myself a sailboat, it's going to have to wait until after we move. Plus, I won't be constrained on size, so I can build bigger. Accordingly, I am going to try to build one of these this year:


















Skin on frame Whitehall rowboat. I decided that I like rowing more than kayaking, anyway. Plywood frames, wood stringers/cross members, and either a nylon or polyester skin stretched tight and then shrunk onto the hull. You can hit it with the claw end of a hammer as hard as you can and it won't puncture. Should only be a couple week build time, and it's probably only marginally heavier than my cheapo plastic kayak, so it can be hoisted on top of the car for transport instead of a trailer. Should be about 50-60 lbs when finished.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like a fun build.


----------



## johnstoneb

Go for it Jmart. That is a nice looking boat. Building a boat is on my wish list but with 3 oar powered flotation devices now. I'm having a hard time convincing people that I need another. A wooden drift boat would be nice.


----------



## jmartel

The design can be sailed as well. Something I'll need to decide before I start if I want to include, though. Otherwise it will involve basically destroying the skin and re-skinning it after modifications for later.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn, you fancy Mos!

Hell yeahs Todd! Dig your upward mobile view. Right on bud. Cornflower blue tie shall fit like a glove.

August you are a fuggin' sandbagger.

Hiya Walden!

"Jumper" is fricken phenomenal.

Very nice JayT.

You sure did an outstanding job in that kitchen Pez.

Gus is such a good boy, good looking out buddy.


----------



## ToddJB

I only wear the Cornflower blue tie on Tuesdays.


----------



## chrisstef

Ab-So-Lute isht storm this morning. More effin snow. I need a top drawer whiskey stash.

Carry on gentlemen.


----------



## jmartel

Another snow storm for you guys. Getting pounded this year it looks like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch Stef. I have a spare room.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup another 8-12" today. Coldest air of the winter coming later in the week. Talking -6 Thursday morning. We made it all the way though November and December with nothing and now weve had snow every Monday since. Ohh well, winter in new England. It happens every year.


----------



## jmartel

We've had 1 day with "snow" here so far this year. And it was gone by mid-afternoon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well if it is any consolation we will have partly cloudy days this weekend; so there is that.


----------



## JayT

Snow? In Kansas, it was in the 70's on Saturday, near 70 yesterday and dry all winter. We've had maybe two measurable snowfalls so far-please send some of that moisture this way.


----------



## 7Footer

Pez - Dat pantry tho….

Good lord Jmart, a 30 gal rubbermaid container? You got a cat or a friggin komodo dragon up in there?

Gustavo O'Flannery Blackstone, supervising the rock and dirt consumption, awesome.


----------



## jmartel

> Good lord Jmart, a 30 gal rubbermaid container? You got a cat or a friggin komodo dragon up in there?
> - 7Footer


Bit of both, actually.

2 cats, both are north of 20 lbs. One is fat, the other one is just a damn big cat.


----------



## chrisstef

Gah! ^ That's a naughty Drew Barrymore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is? Really?


----------



## 7Footer

Damn Gina! 2 20+ pounders! Wow man. My Tabby is a lazy tub, but she's only 13 pounds and has really short legs, you can her her gut swing from side to side when she runs, it's pretty hilarious. That is crazy. You need one of those Savannah's, may have to step up to a 50 gal rubbermaid though.

Stef likey.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I never really noticed how much bigger than other cats they were until we brought them to the MIL's place. They are like normal house cats, but scaled up 25% in every dimension.


----------



## ToddJB

"How not to hold a puppy"

Cause their main arteries are under their arm pits and it can cause their limbs to fall asleep? Or the vagina thing?


----------



## putty

Jmart, Do you have a Cat Tat?


----------



## RPhillips

Just got back from Chi-town… man that was an experience…

Magnificent Mile, American Girl Doll Place, then Lego Store (man, I wanted that Boba Fet ship soooo bad!). then to Harry Caray's for lunch…

man I could have bought a LN and Veritas shooter for what today cost me… well close enough. 

But made two little girls and one little boy very happy…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Priceless! ^


----------



## Pezking7p

They'll have those memories forever rob. Way better than planes. Take it from me.

Sucks that it's snowing up there again. 75 here yesterday. 50-60 this week.

Cant remember if I shared here or not, but I joined the management world a few weeks ago. I'm like a production manager over two different machines at my work. I miss engineering things but I like managing the people. Been getting up at about 5:45 every day which turns out to be pretty awesome.


----------



## August

Damn rob we could hook up


----------



## ToddJB

> Damn rob we could hook up
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Awkward, but expected.

Red, that's awesome news. Does this mean no more swing shifts and union hierarchy?

Edit: Error… Meant Congrats Pez. No congrats for you, Red.


----------



## chrisstef

Running the snowblower isnt that bad but shoveling a path for the oil man sooked it. 12" of powder, layer of ice, 10" of hard pack, layer of ice, 4" more hard pack, grass. Stefs mad at mother nature.

Also lookin for dad advice here. We took away babystef's binky. Hes 2 1/2. Hes havin a real hard time sleepin at nap time and at night, which was the only times we gave it to him. I used to be able to just lay him down and beat feet. Now i lay him down, he talks with his toys for a while then cries. Its only been 2 weeks, i will say that. He hasnt taken particular to a blanket/toy/whatever and i think hes missin that with the pacifiers.

Edit - congrats pez! 5:45 is a good human kinda hour. Rid yourself of the vampire.


----------



## August

Your a sick man Todd


----------



## jmartel

> Just got back from Chi-town… man that was an experience…
> 
> Magnificent Mile, American Girl Doll Place, then Lego Store (man, I wanted that Boba Fet ship soooo bad!). then to Harry Caray s for lunch…
> 
> man I could have bought a LN and Veritas shooter for what today cost me… well close enough.
> 
> But made two little girls and one little boy very happy…
> 
> - RPhillips


Sounds like a good day.


----------



## Airframer

We spent the day an hour north of the island in Bellingham WA. The boy got to visit HF for the first time.. had he been allowed we would have ended up with everything in our cart.. not sure where he gets that from ahem…

I managed to walk out with just some clamps (would be criminal to leave a HF without some at the price).

All in all a nice crappy rainy day in the PNW.


----------



## Slyy

Not much to contribute today gents, no shop time just anatomy labs and IV's. I will say though: Auggie, Rob, I'm anxious for my "Save the Date" in the mail!!


----------



## August

^you guys are really crazy


----------



## john2005

> Also lookin for dad advice here. We took away babystef s binky. Hes 2 1/2. Hes havin a real hard time sleepin at nap time and at night, which was the only times we gave it to him. I used to be able to just lay him down and beat feet. Now i lay him down, he talks with his toys for a while then cries. Its only been 2 weeks, i will say that. He hasnt taken particular to a blanket/toy/whatever and i think hes missin that with the pacifiers.
> 
> - chrisstef


Don't know how much advice I have accumulated on the subject but I can tell you what we did that worked amazingly well. We just cut the tip off and told him it was broken. Y'know, things break. It happens. No big deal. You can still have it if you want. He was determined to make a go of it, but about two days later, I went in to check on him before turning in and it was on the floor. He never really wanted it after that. We just left it there if he did, but he did want no broken down, been on the floor, junky old binky. It was either a new one or nothin. It was pretty painless. Hope that helps.


----------



## woodcox

^cold turkey has got to be the best solution and replacing his comfort thingy is gonna take him a little time to figure out. Routines combined with choice redirections gave me the best results to get some shop time
Even the short ween period we did was way too long and she got over them quick enough. Found out she was getting her fix by binky jackin at daycare after hers were gone. Obstinance has always been her first personality trait and she's damn good at it. Turned three last month, getting easier all the time but I can see the "motional" tidal-wave gaining momentum, mostly hilarious for now though.

Unique solution there john, wish we would have tried that.


----------



## 489tad

Their suppose to give them up? Ah crap, another parenting mistake for the record books.
Maybe not during the day but if he needs it a night, sleep is not a bad thing. Eventually he'll give it up.
I like the broken binky angle.


----------



## johnstoneb

My daughter bribed my grandson. He wanted a firetruck really bad they made a deal he went without his binky for 2 weeks he could have the fire truck. He did and got the firetruck. Before that one of them fell in the river while we were fishing. There was about 30 seconds of crying until he was told he could cry all he wanted but that binkey was on its way to the ocean and wasn't coming back. The bribery worked well for him. He was about 2 1/2.


----------



## ToddJB

Jack traded his binky for his thumb early on. I should try John's method to break him of his thumbs.

Now breaking him of his blanket (aka Muggy), that will be our challenge, though I'm not too concerned about doing so any time soon.


----------



## August

I'm done with this pronlem already 
( BUT) I think I might be back in this stuff now will see!


----------



## john2005

> Jack traded his binky for his thumb early on. I should try John s method to break him of his thumbs.
> 
> Now breaking him of his blanket (aka Muggy), that will be our challenge, though I m not too concerned about doing so any time soon.
> 
> - ToddJB


Shoulda known you would have somethin wise to add to that. I tried so hard too. Course I knew better.
I'm not worried about the blanket either. Or the stuffed animal he insists his "baby" and that I have to be "mindful" of. (the babysitter has two girls and hes the only boy. No way out of that one)

WC, 3 last month here too. And I hear you on the emotional tidal wave. Reminds me of the wife when she got pregnanat and would just cry for no apparent reason. "Honey, whats wrong? I don't know, I'm just sad". 
Craziness is what it is


----------



## ToddJB

> Shoulda known you would have somethin wise to add to that.
> 
> - john2005


Wisdom just flows out of me, John - can't help it.


----------



## chrisstef

I appreciate the advice gang. We went the binky fairy route where he threw all his binks in the snow and the fairy brought him some new gear. Mater, mack and lightning mcqueen. We're so far in now that we dont wanna give up but no naps, the bedtime screaming and emotional roller coaster is taking its toll on us. I guess its as hard on him as it is on us so i can understand the drama.

Guess what … More fuggin snow comin. Thursday night and again saturday into sunday. Ima cut mother nature if see that beeyotch.

Snuck one by the goalie Auggie ?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Shoulda known you would have somethin wise to add to that.
> 
> - john2005
> 
> Wisdom just flows out of me, John - can t help it.
> 
> - ToddJB


Well… something is flowing out…that's for sure.


----------



## chrisstef

7's a 2 finger tugger.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

wuddup fellers. Keepin pretty busy myself. The wifey's been having killer headaches, so I've been getting the kids outta the house a lot.

Stef- we had luck tellin him they needed be passed on to another baby. He boxed the passy's up and gave them to a cousin. (of course the aunt tossed them). But it seemed to help him. Don't let him go to the thumb. Way harder to break.

Rundown…..

















Lowe's little builder kits. Thanks Todd. 

















And today. It's coming up. I can't live with it. So far it's going well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about baby Stef … kicking ain't easy. Seeing no progress at all, maybe even small improvements or shorter spans of turmoil? 
Oh and sorry about the snow pummeling you are receiving.

So. Damn. Cute.
Hahahah! @ It coming up. I understand Red, get it right man.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red - never saw what was wrong with it. I feel for ya though. I hated doing hallways!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Paul- When my "buddy" shot down the hallway, he didn't get it even remotely straight. I don't think I even realized how bad it was until recently. 6tf straight edge…Painful….










At least I can fix it.

So far it is coming up really well. I held off til I had a good plan. Basically I lift it with a prybar then zip the cleats with a multi tool. No broken tongues yet….


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow!

Good idea with the cleats and multi tool. Does the whole hallway come out? If so, I would recommend running the center 2 runs all the way thru with a slip tongue. Explaination: Chalk your lines for the 2 center runs. Install one run on the right hand side with the tongue facing the right wall. Make sure you stay on the line. Then install a spline in the groove side on the first run, and shoot finish nails at a 45deg through the spline. Install the 2nd center run facing the other direction (tongue toward the left wall). This insures that you have equal impacts to the floor when nailing, in opposing directions. That is always the cause of nail down floors wandering off. Very important when doing diagonal layouts, but just as important when doing hallways.

Hope this helps.

Edit: Floor guys call it slip tongue instead of spline, and it can be made, or purchased at a hardwood flooring dealer.


----------



## Slyy

Red I feel ya, help is great but if they aren't as, let's say, specific as you it causes some pain. Can't blame Ya going back over it, don't think you coulda stood stating at it everyday for the rest of your life. Looking good, and great tip on the multi tool as well. Hopefully I won't have to take any back up but I'll put that tip in my pocket.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Almost forgot, if you turn the floor (expaination above) you might have to spline the end joints, or cut the tongues off and groove the ends of the boards of the floor that is turned, where your demo terminates into the existing floor.

If this is a little confusing, give me a call and I can explain.


----------



## 7Footer

For once my dirty mind can't figure out what a 2 finger tugger is… I'm not about to google it. And Tony, getting "pummeled" is Stef's security blanket.

Dang Red, good idea on the fix with the pry and multi tool, and see, how have you survived up to this point without the multi tool! I bet that's one of those things that once you know it's there it's the only thing you notice every time you walk through the hall….
Red's no stranger to the thumb either.
Also looks like the old Lloyd Christmas haircut is just about fully grown out!

I heard Woodcox is going to cook dinner for his wife on Valentine's Day, wearing only his Turner's Smock.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^so wrong.

Paul- you da man. Thanks for your help. It's goofy, I feel a weight off my chest just starting to fix this mess. Everything else I've done looks great: the tile, the stairs. I'll be happy with this is fixed.

Sly- that dude offered to help me fix this. I figured it'd be tough to stay polite when he's the one that got me in this mess. When we do his electrical, I'm just gonna "eyeball" the conduit. ;-)


----------



## Slyy

> I m just gonna "eyeball" the conduit. ;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Funny thing is, first words outa 7's mouth when he walked in and saw Paul in that apron and bourbon in his hand….


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. WC got a dunk.

7 just make an OK sign.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Not me Slyy. I do wear an apron, but don't drink bourbon.


----------



## 7Footer

lolz @ eyeballing the conduit.

Dood look at that tattoo, is that his wolfpack?...... wtf!


----------



## 7Footer

Oh btw - not to let the cat out of the bag, but today is the birthday of one Mr. BHog.


----------



## Buckethead

Happy bday hog. Where ever you are…


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Bday Bhog.

Those don't look like wolves to me, razorbakcs?

Stef, wish I had some help, but there are some good suggestions above.

Red, Red…ocd just causes ya more problems.


----------



## woodcox

Oh man! You are so close to being out of the wolf pack for that! I'm gonna have another look at doodfiddy's résumé. 








Meh…








I may have to consider wearing my motorcycle helmet out there.

Red! I'm a little surprised now you considered leaving that for a minute. Hope the misses starts feeling better.


----------



## duckmilk

On anotherr note, Putty came by today and helped me unload some beams, mostly oak this time. Pics later.

No one else was around. so Putty took a selfie of us…has yet to send it to me to post.
Amazingly, he worked his a$$ off and only drank one Shiner Bock. That's cheap labor. 
Muchisimas gracias, Putty!


----------



## duckmilk

That sux WC


----------



## chrisstef

Id a pushed out a turd the size of that bowl if that happened to me dub cee.

Is hogs bday. Fuggers holdin out on some refinishing work hes taken on too.


----------



## putty

Ha Duck, I would have had more but I was too tired to lift the bottle. I had to stop for 2 naps on the way home.lol


----------



## duckmilk

^ light weight. Post the picture doggon it!


----------



## bhog

A recent refinish










And the after.










Also did a table and chairs that match.

Been busy as hell lately. Hope all is well with everyone.

Tony takes a fist during oral and 7 throats it while Stef faps on a my little pony fleece blanky. Miss me at all?


----------



## DanKrager

WC, now THAT's gonna be a hard one to patch. But it IS eminently fixable. WARNING: This suggestion calls for new tools….

Put this bowl back on the lathe in a new set of cole jaws and resurface the bottom. Done!

You're welcome!
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Hoo boy, Hog. That's a major project. You may be maimed for life from all the fumes, but it sure looks nice!
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

Hot brony on brony action. Who among us isn't guilty?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice work hog. I've got a pie safe I'll send your way. Just needs a little touchup….


----------



## Buckethead

That thing needs nothing, Red. It is a perfect piece, as is.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red! I m a little surprised now you considered leaving that for a minute. Hope the misses starts feeling better.
> 
> - woodcox


Well, when I started to notice it was off, the guy helping me said we'd bust half the tongue and grooves off if we pulled them up. I wasn't crazy about toasting $500 of wood floor.

So, when I don't have a solution to a problem….sometimes I find it's best just to stew on it for awhile until you do. Needless to day, when I came up with a plan(multi-tool the cleats), I started taking it up a couple days later. I'm gonna bust it out tomorrow. Feelin good about it.


----------



## ToddJB

Good job, Hoggy. Was that just a firm application of Astroglide? And happy belated B-day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seriously 7', agreed…. the tattoo is amazing.

Bummer on the bowl WC.

Not a breather but sideboard looks amazing B.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! @ the accusation of two finger, it causing befuddlement and the "ok" explanation. Love this fuggin place, bankers and all.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive gotta fill you fellas in on the latest with the 2 walk off the job knuckleheads. The abridged version. They come in to fill out their time cards yesterday while I was on the road in a meeting. Text me, hey we were at the office but you weren't there so we left. Ok, no sweat off my back. So chuckle head decides its cool to call me at 7:30 last night while im putting babystef down. I duck one call then duck another. I text them, whats up? Well we just wanted to know whats up and why work is so slow? Holy effin hell, you really don't get it.

I go through the whole explanation of how making their boss look like a giant a-hole in front of a $200k client doesn't work and that I would call him/them between 7 and 7:15 this morning. 7:15 I call, no answer … surprise surprise. Bone head calls me 15 minutes ago and I proceed to let them know that once their priorities become more important than their employers, its a real problem. We've got 20 guys that are now in line in front of you. Might be a month, might be 3, I cant tell ya.

Entitlement. Stick it clean up your a$$.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Um….


----------



## Mosquito

Let me guess, they're my age (late 20's). I was just talking to my wife on Monday that they should make a "Just for Men" that *adds* grey, just so I can look older and not in my generation…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Mos, a bit younger than that. Early twenties. And don't get me wrong, im not saying its an entire generation because a lot of that was said about my age bracket as well, but theres a good portion of people out there for sure.

There is a just for men that adds grey fyi …. theyre called children. Ive sprouted more gray hair in the last 2 years than id like to admit. Them greys are squirrely too, all poking out at random angles and growing all fast.


----------



## jmartel

Damn kids these days…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don't worry, she gets a solid union wage. Actually you can bribe with a dessert called "dirt and worms" anytime.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

huh, gotta figure out this new phone


----------



## August

Damn 7 you got a hairy arsssss

Well driving to Dallas to do a repo temp 300 miles south of Chicago


----------



## Pezking7p

> Hot brony on brony action. Who among us isn t guilty?
> 
> - Buckethead


Clopping like it was my last day on earth.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bhog, refinish looks hot. I'm guessing garnet shellac.

Stef, I hate arseholes who think they can screw off because you OWE them a paycheck. Don't know the story of them walking off a job but I'm sure they aren't worth the trouble.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang August you going through my neck of woods.

Only an hour from I-35 & only 30 min from I-44


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Auggie Shouldas topped off at my place then DadyZ's, live right off I-35, more or less.


----------



## Mosquito

I live right off I-35(W) too, but by the time you're this far, you've greatly missed the exit to Chicago lol


----------



## DaddyZ

Yea, Mos I used to have a brother who lived in Trophy Club


----------



## Mosquito

lol I should have specified, my bad… that's I-35(W) in MN lol


----------



## Buckethead

> Lol Mos, a bit younger than that. Early twenties. And don t get me wrong, im not saying its an entire generation because a lot of that was said about my age bracket as well, but theres a good portion of people out there for sure.
> 
> There is a just for men that adds grey fyi …. theyre called children. Ive sprouted more gray hair in the last 2 years than id like to admit. Them greys are squirrely too, all poking out at random angles and growing all fast.
> 
> - chrisstef


In the bucket household we refer to grey hairs as bandwidth upgrades aka fiber optics.


----------



## Mosquito

I just remind my wife that I didn't have any grey hair before I got married lol


----------



## Pezking7p

I've picked up a lot of gray in the last few years. Funny thing is from the age of about 18-19 I tried constantly to dye my hair gray. Harder than it sounds.

Surprised no one has googled brony or clopping yet. Except Stef who is keeping quiet in hopes we don't find him out.


----------



## Buckethead

Nobody needs to google something we live every day.


----------



## Slyy

^ 
This


----------



## 7Footer

Lol Pez, I just thought it was an autocorrect from your phone (texting Stef and your other bronies).... ;-)


----------



## Tim457

I usually do my best to avoid googling anything brought up in this thread if I don't already know what it is. Prevents emotional scarring.


----------



## jmartel

Who needs bronies when you have this?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm sitting on my couch, having a beer, and smiling as I look down my hallway….because it' straight as a friggin arrow now. Would've been a lot easier to do it right the first time. But, it makes me feel better that I'm not the only one (7) who had a "buddy" jack up a job. 








-
Did it Paul's way. Dude knows his shizzle.


----------



## 7Footer

Makes me feel better as well… Floor looks awesome Grande Rojo. My "buddy" lol…


----------



## Pezking7p

My buddy. My buddy. My buddy and me!

m.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2xEwEHbrE


----------



## Buckethead

Way to bite the bullet, Red.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats throwback Pez! Ill admit it, i wanted one.

Enjoy that beer Red. You deserve it. Paul spits the knowledge.


----------



## Buckethead

> Who needs bronies when you have this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


So moving. This is what it's all about.

Edit: I'm gonna be honest. I'm struggling to refrain for clicking on the project entitled "beaver toys".


----------



## duckmilk

> On anotherr note, Putty came by today and helped me unload some beams, mostly oak this time. Pics later.
> 
> No one else was around. so Putty took a selfie of us…has yet to send it to me to post.
> Amazingly, he worked his a$$ off and only drank one Shiner Bock. That s cheap labor.
> Muchisimas gracias, Putty!
> 
> - duckmilk


OK, Putty's camera shy I guess (he ain't as ugly as me, so go figure). Here are some of what he helped me unlaod.










The one on the left is about 14" wide. Most are oak, but some aree broken. Wow, look at that shadow of me, almost as big a guns as Red. No wait, I was shirtless, yeahhh, that's what I was


----------



## duckmilk

Great job Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks fellers. That was a lot of friggin work. Distant memory now;-)

Duck. You really do look like the Hulk in that shadow.

Heather didn't really say much in this ordeal. She's pretty good about doing my thing. But when I was only halfway done today she says, "Ok, it does look way better when it's straight."


----------



## jmartel

> Heather didn t really say much in this ordeal. She s pretty good about doing my thing. But when I was only halfway done today she says, "Ok, it does look way better when it s straight."
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That's when you do what every good husband does and throw it in her face.


----------



## putty

Duck, you photo shopped that…where is the cowboy hat you always have on!!!


----------



## 7Footer

Wow, my buddy and me… Nice pull Pez.

Lawl, Red's right, Duck looks freaking jacked in that shadow, looks like your arms can barely bend enough to hold the camera. Like Pez and Hog after a good lift.

Paul spits hot fire!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Oh Boy! I get to spend the day in an 8 hour class on storm water regulations! 8 am so excited.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Up side is I get a few minutes before leaving to finish a drawer box.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pez keeping the pony alive.

Good looking out Paul, results are fantastic Red. Happy that annoyance is gone from your mind. Well done.

Great haul Duck.

Good luck in there Tim. Learn a bunch.


----------



## August

Well god bless Texas
Lovely weather compare to Chicago


----------



## duckmilk

Putty, I'll photo shop something alright, if gou don't get the picture posted or send it to me.


----------



## jmartel

Gotta love getting a bunch of stupid work emails saying stuff is urgent when it makes absolutely no effect on the outcome. Half of which because they didn't give me the information. And the other half where they didn't believe the computer printouts.


----------



## jmartel

Also, I walked by a coworker's car this morning and happened to look in to the back seat. They had a wilson volleyball from Castaway.


----------



## 7Footer

Quiet round these parts today….........









No need to go heelz to get the bulge on a tub like you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is Thursday 7, always quiet in here on Thursdays. No idea why. Friday eve perhaps, people need to get done what they put off all week?

Billy Bob is a friggin' chameleon; looks so different in many of his roles. Good clip; that is how Wilson would handle Jball.


----------



## ToddJB

Thursdays are showtime in the conferencing world. Which doesn't really effect me in this new role, but since it's my first week I should put up the front of being hard working.


----------



## jmartel

Went from having very little to do at work yesterday, to being slammed today. That's how it usually goes.

Monday's a holiday for me though, which is nice. Should be able to get some quality time in the shop.


----------



## DanKrager

Spray bottle sweat, Todd? 

DanK


----------



## 7Footer

He is a chameleon, I effin love that scene. God damnit junior how many times I gotta tell you to keep that damn ceeeegar out my face! I also love when he comes back with the shotgun while Doc is talking to Wyatt… "Doccc, I didn't know yous back in town?" Love that movie.

How's the weather looking next week down there, wanna pop up one of them screen shots? I'm thinking about whisking the wife away for for her birthday next weekend, either SD, Palm Springs, or maybe Hawaii… That is if we can find someone to house sit the dog. Wifey needs some sun, she didn't get to go on her annual Brazil trip in January…


----------



## AnthonyReed

You will have missed the good stuff by next weekend:


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! Figures…. Dang


----------



## chrisstef

Send her east and stef-san will warm her right up 7. Ill put that Brazilian to work shoveling the 6-8" of snow on sunday in the -15 wind chills. That'll teach her to covet the suns warmth.


----------



## jmartel

70 deg would be just fine by me. 80+ is too hot. We're hovering around 55 here for the next week or so, which isn't too bad.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Ill put that Brazilian to work shoveling the 6-8" of snow
> - chrisstef


There's a great joke in here somewhere but the numbers are too unrealistic to make it work.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl. Man you couldn't get her to go outside in a -15 wind chill even if you paid her.

She said something the other night that I must've laughed for at least 30 minutes about…. I got her to help me with some mudding and sanding on the garage drywall, we're on opposite sides of the room and all of the sudden she lets out a shriek and says "oh my god, hunny, there's a snake in here, come get it! Kill it!" .....

it was a worm.

Not many worms in Brazil? Idk but man it was the funniest sh!t I've ever heard…. I ran over thinking there'd be a little garter snake or something… Nope just a standard worm, not even very big.


----------



## Tim457

Johnny Tyler, madcap! Where you going with that shotgun?

I got this dovetail guide made. Hard maple should be good for durability, but it's a bit of a pain to work with hand tools. I don't even want to think about the actually hard tropical woods that make maple look like balsa.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is pretty Tim. Great photo too.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around with some thin Pine









Seems to be a Spice Rack









Nuttin'fancy…


----------



## DanKrager

Tony, you must think and type faster than I do. I was thinking same thing! ^+1
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perhaps the speed of my typing is adequate but you are far of the mark as to my thinking, that is not my strong suit Dan.

I like the knobs used as feet on the shelf Bandit.


----------



## woodcox

I finally got lucky. This one has hardly been used. Unlike the my first brace, a skinner nock-off that look like it had drilled every hole in the UK then cobbled back together before I found it. 
A genuine 10" Skinner(7'er)!


----------



## DanKrager

Meah lika dat! 
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is sexy Woodcox. Congratulations.


----------



## Buckethead

That is the most pristine brace I've ever seen from the wild. Great get, Woodcox!


----------



## Tim457

Thanks guys. The dovetail marker I worked hard on but the photo being decent was just dumb luck unfortunately. Took me 3 hours to make that marker. One among many reasons why I could never be a professional woodworker.

And holy ******************** WC are you serious that's the way you found it? That amazing and also far better than anything I've seen in the wild.


----------



## 7Footer

Hellz yeah Dub-C, cool looking chuck too…. Skin that smoke wagon!


----------



## chrisstef

Calling a worm a snake must work out in your favor huh 7?

Hung the mantel. Crooked. Back to the shop for tuning.

Dead effin sexy woodcox.

Edit - and darn nice work banditos locos.


----------



## ToddJB

^ Ha. You'll get'em next time, tiger.


----------



## chrisstef

The cleats about an 1/8" off and the mortar joint is off about an 1/8 over 4'. They just happen to be on the same side. Ballsagna.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not sure how I missed reading the snake portion of your post but that is damn funny.

Bummer about the mantel Stef. Hope it's an easy fix.


----------



## Buckethead

In my neck of the woods, calling a worm a snake is just considered being polite.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Calling a worm a snake must work out in your favor huh 7?
> 
> - chrisstef


The score on that one would be 7footer zeeeeroooooo, Stef a Gazillion!


----------



## woodcox

I don't think eBayUK counts as wild. I've lost out bidding on a few but an alert on a matched search turned this up at 2AM with a twenty dollar buy it now price tag. I've been trying to find one since brit started his rehab challenge blog series for them. I've coveted that chuck for awhile now, something about it makes me drool. It's jaws have only seen a couple bits at most. 









L.H. Turtle 10". I gather that it was an iconic London hardware store back in the day who even put their name on a few tools.








It has a ton of slop in the ratchet head and will prolly stay on the wall. The washers were someone's "fix" that didn't really make a difference.


----------



## Tim457

Hah, the loving cradle on the passenger seat with the shop towel made it look like a rust hunt find. Either way, nice piece of kit.

Well, bye.


----------



## putty

Don't forget that Valentines day is coming up. Also there is a bitter artic cold front coming. If you haven't got the valentines gift yet, here are the perfect leg warmers, your gal will love to wrap her legs around you with these.


----------



## bandit571

Next you will need to set up a set of them









Might as well have a few set up, and just change brace & bit according to size needed..


----------



## woodcox

Ha, nice collection bandito! Reminds me of A1Jim and his router problem I might be happier with an eight and nice huevo beater to start. 
Ed. Omg that's a chick?


----------



## bandit571

Front to rear:
12" PEXTO
10" Millers Falls
10" H102 Germany
8" Stanley
8" unknown, non-ratcheting
8" driver, aka Doorknob

Largest bit is the #20 in the 12" Samson chuck.

All 6 came to a total of $30, not counting the bits.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't know why I buy anything from St James Tool Bay anymore, I'm disappointed every time it seems

Bought this pair of float blanks, 3/16" thick (would have preferred 1/8", but 3/16" will do for now).










It bothers me that the shoulders aren't the same height, the tang is off center, and not straight to the teeth



















For $75 I could have had one of them from Lie-Nielsen, and I'm kind of wishing I would have…
It's also going to require a fair bit of effort to get them sharp too… back the the ones I was trying to make myself, I guess lol


----------



## ToddJB

If you're unhappy with the quality send 'em back.


----------



## jmartel

> Ed. Omg that s a chick?
> 
> - woodcox


They are leggings that you can buy that have fake hair on them to make you look like you have hairy legs. I wear them to not feel emasculated sometimes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jfem?


----------



## Pezking7p

Jhair.

Lie nielsen floats are cheap and great. I always have fun playing with them when I visit.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jfur


----------



## ToddJB

What's the purpose of this sort of float? Seems like it would just ruin my root beer.


----------



## Pezking7p

Extremely nice adjustment of joints. Finished surface is smoother than with a rasp, and quicker material removal. Great for inside mortises and wooden planes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope you send them back and get a refund Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't know if I'd say Lie-Nielsen floats are "cheap" at $50-60 a piece, when you need 3-4 of them it adds up quickly. These were $75 (including shipping) for the pair, but then again, also not really worth it in my opinion.

Todd, they are great for joint adjustments, chamfers, and that sort of stuff like Pez said, but these particular styles are popular for plane making, which is what I intend to use them for


----------



## RPhillips

Sup guys, been busy this week. Thanks, we did have a memorable time in Chicago.

Red, If I was you, would have ripped that ******************** up too!

Stef, good news, spring is on the way, but so is more snow!

Aug, yeah bud, not far from you guys. Next time I come up tho, I'm not paying $30 to park unless I get to drive away in a Lambo Aventador.

Putty, are those your legs or 7's? No matter, someone needs some Nair….

Duck, got those timbers milled yet? what a beast…


----------



## jmartel

I need to clean up the shop this weekend. I have a coworker coming over for Part 1 of How to not die using woodworking tools later next week.


----------



## chrisstef

Sometimes I really wonder about people. At 5:00 this morning it was -3. High of 10 today. Boss knocked the heat down to 60 degrees in the 6,000 sqft office last night (uninsulated brick/block exterior walls). Now hes wondering why its only 64 in here and the boiler's been running all day non stop.


----------



## jmartel

Most of the shipping ports on the West Coast are shutting down this weekend through monday and purposely slowing way down today and Tuesday. Union labor disputes again. Be prepared if you have to drive near it, Tony. Not sure if you're near LA/Long Beach, but something to consider. It's probably going to take me about 2 hours to get home today from it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here is what it looks like. Been this way for a while. Longshoremen slowdown.










Competitor of mine has had some material from China locked up there for a while. Glad I didn't get that project!


----------



## arvanlaar

Brand new to the site  Just wanted to pop in and say hi


----------



## ToddJB

We are honored that you gave us your maiden post, Arva. Stop back anytime.


----------



## chrisstef

A pug dressed as batman. First post is in the slum alley. This guy can stay ^


----------



## Mosquito

Welcome *arvanlaar*!


----------



## jmartel

> Brand new to the site  Just wanted to pop in and say hi
> 
> - arvanlaar


Welcome. Don't base your opinion on the whole site based off of those of us that hang out in here. The rest of the site is filled with honorable people with good intentions. Those of us that aren't as described hang out here.


----------



## DanKrager

In case you haven't read the thread up to this point, the subtitle of this thread could well be "Loose screws Cause Lost Marbles". Welcome arvanlaar. Tell us about what's goin' on in your shop, and pictures are mandatory. It is assumed it didn't happen if no picture. I will caution you…these voyeurs don't see what you took a picture of…they scan the background with a microscope for "tells", you know, what brand of beer bottle is sitting on the drill press table over in the corner, etc, etc. It's kinda like "find Elmo" but no one knows what Elmo is going to look like. It's fun to play on that…
DanK

Edit: Now they're all going back to look at my posts to see what they missed!


----------



## theoldfart

Pugnacious post there arvanlaar, welcome to the dog house. A place of ill repute and home to a bunch of reprobates! Not me of course, just them


----------



## summerfi

Wait a minute….No one's asked arvanlaar to pay the initiation fee yet. You guys are slippin'.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, three fingers muscatel? In a dirty glass BTW!

Finally got to put the new old saws to work. I am now officially spoiled, everything is buttah. Saw till in the Dutch


----------



## 489tad

Sweet Kevin!


----------



## Airframer

Really Kevin? Three fingers huh? In a dirty container huh? Is that what Tony talked you into when you first got here?


----------



## theoldfart

I don't remember, it's all fuzzy now!


----------



## jmartel

> I don t remember, it s all fuzzy now!
> 
> - theoldfart


They make a wax for that.


----------



## chrisstef

I think jmarts got a closet fur fetish goin on. Come clean and admit it, you beg to run your fingers through the wifes au natural arm pits.


----------



## Buckethead

It's 30° here in N FL. I've got saws to package and send. I don't know how you guys manage any shop time in freezing temps without some heat in the shop.

I'd rather sit by the fire clicking on each of these constructions.

Oggieogglethorp shared this link in another thread. I'm looking back on my framing days thinking how many easy solutions were just waiting for me to discover them.


----------



## Pezking7p

Those constructions are so cool. Damn clever.


----------



## 489tad

Hey Bucket want to stay warm in 18degree high wind. Hand plane flat boards.


----------



## Buckethead

That should do it, Dan!


----------



## Tim457

Wish I knew more of those Bucket. I can do perpendicular bisector and angle bisector and that's about it.

First time I had a chance to try this out and I'm loving it. With a fence on both sides even I can plow a vertical groove. It's like double training wheels.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, what's it?


----------



## Buckethead

Is that a 45 (50?) with two fences going all bipolar?


----------



## Tim457

It's my Stanley 55 but since I'm doing a 1/8" groove I removed everything but the main body and the two fences. If you mean what am I making, then nothing but a piece of wood with a groove in it and some curlies. Oddly enough the grooving irons are not very exact sizes. The 1/8, 3/16, 1/4 among others are about a 1/32 off.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm guessing that might be to allow for movement? The tongue should have room to breathe within the groove.


----------



## DanKrager

> Oddly enough the grooving irons are not very exact sizes. The 1/8, 3/16, 1/4 among others are about a 1/32 off.
> - Tim


Tim, you have just learned why you now "need" a Stanley 98 and Stanley 99 planes. That's how you can adjust the width of the plough to exactly what you want.

Are you measuring the blade itself or the groove resulting from the blade?

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, got those timbers milled yet? what a beast…
> 
> - RPhillips


Not yet, the neighbor called the other day to say the 21st of this month he will be firing up the bandsaw mill to cut into some of them. I may want him to mill that 14"er into 3" slabs for me. I would then stack them for further acclimation for the future bench if they work out.

I'll keep y'all posted.

Welcome arvan!

Nice toys being shown here. Bad hair.


----------



## Buckethead

ZOMG MY KLINGSPOR SANDING BLOKS R HERE IM GONNA FIND SUMTHIN RUSTY


----------



## theoldfart

^ anybody we know?


----------



## ToddJB

Cool set up, Tim.


----------



## chrisstef

Fancy work dan and tim.

Lemme know how those blocks work on saw plates bucket.

Mantle straightened out and hung. Little more work and the fireplace remod will be complete.


----------



## RPhillips

Nice job Stef… looking good.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, what's the plan for the vents? Mantle lookin' good, as expected.


----------



## jmartel

> ZOMG MY KLINGSPOR SANDING BLOKS R HERE IM GONNA FIND SUMTHIN RUSTY
> 
> - Buckethead


Rusty Trombone, perhaps?


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks rob, OF.

Vents will get painted to match the new front/screen coming in this week. (Theyre metal. Louvered. Not shown)


----------



## john2005

Looks good Steffie


----------



## duckmilk

I like Stef, good job!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

I could kick it there T. Not a cloud in the sky. Cool pic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the mantle a lot.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There's a cloud….


----------



## Mosquito

#55 for plowing a groove seems like overkill, but I like it lol

Went to the local MW-TCA tool meet this morning, good times. Found some good stuff, until I ran out of cash lol


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, the mantle looks really nice! Glad you straightened out that tilt before BRK had to come over and do something about it.

Maybe a couple big wide corbels over the vent, or slightly smaller ones with a back plate?

DanK


----------



## Tim457

> I m guessing that might be to allow for movement? The tongue should have room to breathe within the groove.
> - Buckethead


That could be. I didn't realize T&G were supposed to be loose. The vintage wooden set I have is the other way around with the groove iron a bit smaller.



> Tim, you have just learned why you now "need" a Stanley 98 and Stanley 99 planes. That s how you can adjust the width of the plough to exactly what you want.
> 
> Are you measuring the blade itself or the groove resulting from the blade?
> 
> DanK


Measuring the blade itself. Haha enabler, but I think a 98/99 set is a bit lower down the list since I can make custom irons for the 55 easily enough, but how narrow of a groove can a 98/99 fit in?

Stef the mantle is looking great.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, looks awesome. I agree with Dan, some big chunky corbels covering those vents would look prefect.


----------



## chrisstef

I think were leavin the vents open now. Well, covered with the vent cover dealys. Im going to be on the hunt for new covers. Brand new ones are stupid pricey.


----------



## Buckethead

The combonation square and Jointer are drool-worthy, Mos. Sweet.

Nice job on the mantle too, stef. I'm thinking a bitchin set of covers would look better than the corbels. The corbels would need to be excessively wide which might look out of scale.


----------



## john2005

Nice Siegley Mos! And is that a Starrett combo? Been after one of those.


----------



## Mosquito

It sure is John, and so have I




























I was debatting between 20" panel saw and 12" backsaw, or the Starrett combo. I think I made the right choice, given I've got two saw kits I still need to make (one of which will be a panel saw)


----------



## Buckethead

I've got that set too, Mos. Mine's not as nicely polished, but perhaps a few passes with the klingspor…!


----------



## Mosquito

the compass part was astonishingly smooth too. I was surprised how smooth it rotated


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around with a no-name saw…









Trying to figure out dovetails










Might get them figured out sometime..









Trying to take things easy, after all. TIAs aren't something to fool with…


----------



## Buckethead

> Trying to take things easy, after all. TIAs aren t something to fool with…
> 
> - bandit571


Nor is Wu Tang, based on reports from those in the know.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Trying to take things easy, after all. TIAs aren t something to fool with…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Nor is Wu Tang, based on reports from those in the know.
> 
> - Buckethead


Tiger Style.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Trying to take things easy, after all. TIAs aren t something to fool with…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Nor is Wu Tang, based on reports from those in the know.
> 
> - Buckethead


I…think I love you


----------



## KelvinGrove

Went out to close up the chicken coop and the chickens were still running around everywhere… WTF? It's 9:00 PM. Look in the chicken coop and find a damn possum….. (Or Opossum, if you insist). Anyway, three rounds of #8 shot from my trusty 357 revolve and that SOB is worm food. Fortunately, he didn't get any of the chickens.

At least there wasn't a mountain lion on the roof!


----------



## Buckethead

Nice, Tim! Speaking of mountain lions… Where's Walden?


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, I picked up a Starret combo just like that a few months back. Though I later realized the ruler was an old Craftsman, likely made by Starret.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lolz at Wu Tang.

Nice haul Mos. They've got a meet in IA coming up in a few months. I gotsta make.

Been messing with setting up a website (technically a google blog) but I'm struggling. Apparently I can still read the Greek New Testament, but I'm loosing my tech savvy. Better watch some more youtube vids on it.

Proud of these boys today. Had to play in the hood, the refs were terrible…but they kept their cool and pulled out a late rally.


----------



## Mosquito

Man, if I liked driving, that's 3hrs from me… lol


----------



## summerfi

Red, holler if I can help with the website. Glad to do it.


----------



## chrisstef

Keep that brain wet 'dito. Dont need ya goin all veggie on us.

Love the wu shout out. Im pretty sure ive purchased 36 chambers on every format available since it came out.

Your other coach reminds me of Rollie Massamino red.


----------



## Slyy

See you fellas are keeping it real up in here. Excellent work!
Hopefully Walden didn't pull one of these














Woke up this morning before work to the sweet sounds of the B1 Lancer flying about, guess the maintainance boys have been working on a few. A couple passes and I was up for sure! 
Enjoy the day off slackers and happy National S&B Day chumps!!


----------



## Airframer

In the Hood? You live in a place called Couciltucky Iowa.. that is the whitest sounding city I have ever heard of exactly what color Hood are we talking?


----------



## Pezking7p

Omaha has some rough areas. I got lost there once while leaving a concert, turned into the wrong neighborhood and someone walking pulled out a gun as I drove by.


----------



## Airframer

All I can see goes something like this..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup, North Omaha is pretty rough. A lot rougher that you'd think it would be for a town that size. On the railroad, we're not allowed to go and get the coal trains down there after dark.

Kinda funny, Counciltucky folks get "Omaha snobbed" all the time. As if like CB is a dump around. Well, any old town by a river ha an ugly part. Further away from the river it gets really nice. Plus, I have to work in the worst parts of CB at night. Worst you see is a bunch of meth head ridin their 10-speeds around. They're harmless. Well, their smile might scare you in the dark.


----------



## jmartel

One thing that I've always thought was funny was that Seattle doesn't really have ghettos. I've been through some more rough areas, but there's nothing really all that bad in this city. Most crime here is just theft. At least not when compared to the dumps around DC, New York, Bridgeport, etc. Seems as though they shipped out the ghetto areas down to Tacoma. Sure there are a couple rougher neighborhoods, but nothing really too bad here.

I made the mistake of parking in the Bronx going to NYC before. I was running late so I found a parking garage next to a train stop. Going into the city was fine. Leaving late at night was a bit rough. Should have just gotten onto the train back in New London and rode it all the way in. Luckily I drove a POS S10 that no one would have wanted at that point.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, holler if I can help with the website. Glad to do it.
> 
> - summerfi


I'm gonna work at it a bit more Bob. I'd like to learn how to use blogger so I don't have to bug you when I want to make changes, we'll see. I'm not uh-scared to ask for your help.

ps. My joy that was robbed by the initial flooring snafu is gone. I really like it now. Remodel this kitchen in a few years and we won't want to leave this place.


----------



## jmartel

Spent yesterday and today making myself a crosscut sled. Took me a while to get the damn thing perfectly square. Something I should have made right after I moved in a year and a half ago.

I've got tomorrow off of work. Debating about whether I should work on the catbox or make myself a plane till. I desperately need storage for my planes, but I hate stopping in the middle of a project.










Super windy day out, and it was only in the 40's. Stopped me from going kayaking, but apparently didn't stop the kiteboarders.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice sled Jmart. I need to one myself.

As for the cat box, I find myself needing to build a "cat house". The wife wants one to hang on the wall in the shop with "jump steps" up to it. It needs to be big enough for a total of 5 cats since shop kitty turned out to be "slut kitty". (After her trip to the "garage" to get her "transmission locked in neutral" we won't have that again.) Anyway should be a nice little scrap wood project.

And the wife saw the kite board picture. She says "Off the ground, in the air, over an ocean, full of sharks…none for me! I'll sit on the beach, guard the beer, and keep 9-1-1 on speed dial."


----------



## bandit571

Plane tills don't need a whole lot of wood..









Just slope it back enough that they stay put.


----------



## DanKrager

You don't have much room for expansion there, Bandit.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Ah, but I do. The bottom floors of two tool chests. Have since added two more block planes to the till.


----------



## chrisstef

Absolutely freezing out today. -5 when I left the house. -25 wind chills. This winter needs to go away, ive officially had enough.


----------



## ToddJB

Happy P day, Boys. Commute this morn was great.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mornin' boys.

Congrats on the new acquisition Mos.

Glad to hear the flooring fix settled the nerves.

Cold sucks Stef, hang in there; only something like 40 more days of it…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks vile Todd.


----------



## 489tad

Red, I glad your floor makes you happy. Ours not so much.


----------



## chrisstef

ugh, that ride looks no bueno Todd.


----------



## jmartel

> Plane tills don t need a whole lot of wood..
> 
> Just slope it back enough that they stay put.
> 
> - bandit571


I've got plenty of Alder left that I'm going to make it out of. It's probably going to be very similar in design to Red's.


----------



## lateralus819

I can't wait for this weather to stop. Tried to do some marginal work out there a few days ago and couldn't get it warm enough with my wood stove. Doesn't help it's an old barn with sub-par insulation!

Part of me wishes i had a nice scroll saw to do some work inside! Ah well.

Hopefully soon i can start on my lathe cabinet.


----------



## Airframer

You be careful Todd… Just don't drive like a wiener in the snow K.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Got a little shop time in today. Finished up the mobile drill press cart.










Already wishing I had done 5 drawers instead of 4.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice setup, Tim. I'm starting to understand that a cart with drawers is an essential element of a benchtop DP.

Did you see the table with depth adjustment and lock modifications. 'Twas teh awzum. Ima fine it an edit.

Teh edit. (Is that meme just to prehistoric to even be a throwback?)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/128865

It was easy to fine cuz I faved it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Not sure what ya said there bucket but I did see that drill press table. I may end up doing something like that because adjusting the fence on the one I have is a pain in the butt.

I also need to find a 16X16 piece of 1 inch plate to put in the bottom to add some weight waaaay down low. I think I would have to be pretty aggressive to turn it over by accident but why take a chance…


----------



## Pezking7p

Teh awesome.


----------



## Buckethead

Also guis…
Casters. I have casters. For days. A fixture company that provides some heavy millwork for cosmetics showcases always builds platforms with casters for shipping and installation. Nice casters. (Not the polyurethane supermodel casters, the black wheel hard nylon ones, but smooth turners, and superior to those on a Home Depot floor dolly by a factor of 2)

They throw them out each job. So that left them for me. They don't lock, and are probably rated at #150 each, so a set of four could manage 300-400 pounds pretty easily. If you need four, whatevs, I could ship them to you in a flat rate box for like whatevs those ship for like five or six duckets. Again, they don't lock, but do the locking ones really lock?

*Void where prohibited. Not valid in AK or HI. The above does not constitute a sales pitch, as the casters are given freely. Bucket is merely a borderline hoarder who doesn't seem be able to let good casters go into the trash. I have more than I will use.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, I glad your floor makes you happy. Ours not so much.
> 
> - 489tad


Crud, they still never got yours right Dan? What is it with contractors in the midwest? I've had terrible luck with them. 
I remember I asked the guy who blew insulation in our attic when he was done. "You've got to be kidding me, right?"


----------



## jmartel

So here's roughly where I'm at, after today for the plane till. Should have plenty of room for expansion.










One side of the dovetails ended up looking decent. Yes, the lower pin is missing. It split off when I was chiseling the pin, but it was glued back on after dry fitup.










The other, not so much. Going to need to shim this side.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Red…you see this???

I actually used to run calls as a paramedic in this area.

http://www.charlestondailymail.com/article/20150216/DM01/150219449


----------



## jmartel

And with the top cross rail dovetailed in.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, I dig it.

Looking good, jmart.


----------



## Airframer

This morning I was woken up by the Boy singing the Star Wars opening theme. Once down stairs he picked up his Darth Vader figure.. looked right at me and started making Vader breathing sounds! ‪#‎parentingdoneright‬


----------



## DanKrager

AF, at least he didn't hiss something weird like "I AM YOUR FAHHHTHA". !!!

This could explain a lot about gingers...

FYI, I'm 25% ginger, from my mother. I know. I know. TMI.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

I probably would have pissed myself at that point even lol.

Unfortunate side effect to this is I have now been ordered by the boss to make this into a bed for his new room… Ideas?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Hey Red…you see this???
> 
> I actually used to run calls as a paramedic in this area.
> 
> http://www.charlestondailymail.com/article/20150216/DM01/150219449
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Just saw that at work last night. Makes me glad the bulk commodities in our area are coal and grain. Although, we haul a lot more ethanol these days. I prefer non-explosives.

Anytime there's something like that, we soon get more silly rules handed down from the government.


----------



## ToddJB

AF, what's that one called? Or do you have more pics of different angles?


----------



## Airframer

That one is Boba Fetts Slave 1. Whats that one called… F'n gingers…


----------



## chrisstef

See what ya did Todd, you hurt AF's cosplay feelings.


----------



## Airframer

That's it Stef! I'm on my way over to destroy you!

Come On kid! Move out of the way!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Murphy Bed

Folded up like this:










Folded down something like this:


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks great Tim.

There's a furry born every minute.


----------



## Airframer

That would be pretty Epic Todd.. Not sure I could pull that one off though. This is kinda what we talked about last night as far as planning goes..

It will be up against the wall so it's really only as wide as the full sized mattress is and only one side will be seen.


----------



## ToddJB

That'll work. What about a ladder up to a lofted area?


----------



## Tim457

If I'm remembering right it would land like your last picture and then rotate to fly like the first so the landing position would be the easier to make for sure. Though the murphy bed type idea with rotating plexiglass sleeping pod would be the bomb. I guess you'd have to reverse a murphy bed rotation to get it right.


----------



## Airframer

That is where I am hung up Todd. I have thought about loft access or what else to do with the over hang I just worry about safety.

How would I do the curved surfaces?


----------



## jmartel

Bending ply? Or if it's a complex curve, make a mold out of foam, and then fiberglass it. Ply only bends in one direction, not 2 simultaneously.


----------



## ToddJB

> That is where I am hung up Todd. I have thought about loft access or what else to do with the over hang I just worry about safety.
> 
> How would I do the curved surfaces?
> 
> - Airframer


He's 2? Maybe make the ladder quickly removable so it could be a play area under supervision and off limits at night, until you're confident in his self navigation. The reality is though that if it's dimensioned at all, he will find a way to the top of that thing, ladder or not, so you might as well give him a safe-ish way up and a flat surface up there to play on.

Curved surfaces buy 24/4 lumber and carve it. Or layers of thin ply.


----------



## RPhillips

AF, that's one serious project your taking on… keep us update, can't wait to see how it comes out.

I always though about doing a Solo Carbinate murphy bed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What's all the fuss about star trek anyways?


----------



## ShaneA

I think it is actually Battle Star Gallactica Tony.


----------



## ToddJB

You better not let Gandalf hear you speak like that.


----------



## Buckethead

If I were charged with this build, I'd build a frame of plywood and use another medium to finish up. Fiberglass, perhaps, or do some research into more easily worked materials. There is bendable plywood, but it doesn't do spherical curves, only cylindrical or conical. If you could get by with those, though…

You could also segment the roundy bits. But then you'd likely need fillers and such for finish up. (Aka bondo)

That bed will get weighty quickly, if bondo becomes the go to for cleaning up the joints and curves.


----------



## Slyy

A little bit of class today and I miss one of the most epic turns in this thread?!?
A Slave I bed?!? Holy Star Wars, Momaw Nadon!!! AF bringing all sorts of epic, I'm staying tuned: Star Wars bed blog!

In other news, homework done for this week, time to de-rust some old tools or prepare for the Zombie Apocalypse, you decide!


----------



## ToddJB

You make your meth with rust? Mr White would be very disappointed.


----------



## Slyy

It's time to cook Jesse!


----------



## Airframer

> What s all the fuss about star trek anyways?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Aww don't be like that Tony. We all know you are just bitter about being asked to leave Comic Con this year due to a wardrobe misunderstanding..










I'll have to chew on the bed idea for a bit. It might be a bit much for me to get done ATM. Will keep ya'll posted if it gets started.


----------



## Buckethead

I find the Star Wars fanaticism is usually cover for a more latent bronyism.

Feast your eyes on this, boys: 









If you feel a bit dirty now, you're one of us.


----------



## Slyy

Now I think this thread has finally hit its stride!


----------



## Airframer




----------



## woodcox

Minor staging as they were all within two feet of the tv. Sadly, I have to know most of their names to help find the strays.









Whatcha know about that Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash!


----------



## Slyy

Sadly I know several of us are in the early/mid 30's. Care Bears, MLP, Rainbow Brite, were all on TV as much as Dark Wing Duck, Duck Tales and Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers. Hate to say it but we might all know a little too much about Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash. I know I saw Tony AND Hog at the last club meeting, they were just a few seats over.


----------



## Buckethead

Dark Wing Duck FTW


----------



## chrisstef

Lol agreed bucket.

WC - what channel do you get old school flinstones on? I need that in my life bro. I lost the channel with the old school transformers on it and im bummed.

In good news the fireplace remod is completed.

Before:









After:


----------



## Buckethead

Looks good, Stef. Try as I might (via photo editing apps) I can't make out the vent covers. What did you go with?

Also: is that a solid chunk of bluestone on the hearth?


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Stef…that looks really good! In context nothing more seems needed. Nicely done.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Bucket - the vents covers are the originals with a couple coats of flat black, high temp spray paint. Rustoleum to the rescue. Ill be on the rust hunt for some decorative old schoolers if I can find em. And yes, that is one fat chunk of Pennsylvania bluestone.

Thanks DanK. Its all the wife's vision so I cant take any credit for design outside of the finish on the mantle.

In typical Stef fashion a one week project took me about a month but I did cross that 90%er line and actually finished it. Done, done.


----------



## theoldfart

Cepin' maybe the vents :-(


----------



## chrisstef

Can I google translate that into something OF? Cepin'? That bahstin accent doesn't usually throw me but im stumped Verno.


----------



## ToddJB

Huge cepin' upgrade, Demo. I like it. Good job.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lookin good Stef.

Got two kids pukin up a storm here.

WC- Unfortunately I do know the names of these sweatshirts. Hello pinky pie.


----------



## theoldfart

Cepin' = excepting


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Cos & Brony.

Looks much better Stef.

I don't envy you for the labors that tending the ill will entail Red. Sorry man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kevin how is your hand?


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh gotcha OF. I looked into some new ones but at $65 a clip for nice ones it just didn't fit the budget. Fuggers are expensive! Ill find some replacements eventually. It ought to give me an excuse to do some huntin.

Good luck on the barf factory Red. I am not looking forward to those days.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, pretty much healed. Back in the shop having fun. Took a second bad fall last week, no damage just scared myself. Thought I blew out my knee.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh!t, take it easy on yourself. Glad the hand is better.


----------



## Tim457

Looking good Stef.

Admit it WC, you just staged those to get ready for some tender brony action. (Points for knowing the reference)

I've been lucky enough to avoid the MLP stuff for the most part. My girls have a few from gifts but they're not very interested in them. Just something about the MLP being so over the top has always been a little hard to take.

Best of luck with the vomit comets Red.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, any chance for a bazooka barf competition? Points for distance/content maybe

When my kids were your kids age they would puke, then I'd puke. Could not handle the smell or look.


----------



## jmartel

Got word that we are, in fact, getting bonuses this year, and it will be more than I expected. Good to hear, luckily. That, along with the wife's, takes care of the pesky tax problem and most of a new mattress.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So, a side job will be required to pay for all the rubber gloves, lube, and second half of the mattress?


----------



## jmartel

> So, a side job will be required to pay for all the rubber gloves, lube, and second half of the mattress?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


No, that comes out of the entertainment budget. Normally purchased items.


----------



## woodcox

That looks good stef. I think a big one-man x cut saw would fill that area above nicely. I need figure out a way to get some old iron on the wall for our viewing pleasure. If I ask first I'm pretty sure it won't happen and I'll have to explain myself. I think if I just do it the worst thing that could happen would be for her to throw them in my direction. Strategies? Up high out of reach or go all out with the Applebee's mounting method?

Boomerang and Cartoon Network have the classics and she will often pick them over the current annoying programs.


----------



## 7Footer

Hellz yeah Steferroni, mantle looks titties.

Oh man, DuckTales my ish, def. one of my favorites growing up… Like is like a hurricane, herrrreeee in, DuckBerg.. race cars, lasers, aeroplanes - it's a duck-blur.

Got those jig kits from LV last night, and man am I glad I ordered them, that is such a smoking deal on those, I saw one box at Woodcraft the other day and it was $85 for 1 box… I have so many shop projects / jigs / random stuff to build. Also picked up something to cope with. Gettin' jiggy with it, ya smell me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats.

Is that the base of a fireball bottle?


----------



## 7Footer

No, lolz, there is some fireball in above the fridge though…. You mean on the far left? That's a package of Blue Diamond Habanero BBQ almonds… Good stuff. 









Jbondage
JS&M


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah… Damn those sound delicious.

Jsqueal


----------



## chrisstef

Ducktales was the ish. Ill have to peep the cartoon network and dvr some of the goods WC. Nathan goes full tard over some old school Donald duck so im sure hed be down with other classics. You know who really pisses me off …. Thomas the Train. He's a b!tch. Always screwin something up and whining about it. Youre a damn steam engine for effs sake. Steel, fire, and steam … you should be badass. They should recreate him out of paper mache, tea light candles and puppys breath.

I believe tony was speaking of the item just to the right of the knife block. Im calling olive oil. Extra extra virgin. At least that's what Jmart uses when his entertainment fund runs out.


----------



## Airframer

Stef try some Trains Formers on for size lol.. I think this is more your style..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, betwixt the knife block and paper towels.


----------



## AnthonyReed

[email protected] paper, tea, and breath.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh, my bad. I thought at first that what he might be referring to, but I figured one of you hacks would notice the JA Henckle logo.. It's just another knife block, sorry to disappoint.

CFNJnub


----------



## AnthonyReed

AH!!!! Yeah that is what it is… it was familiar but I could not place it.

Jsquish


----------



## chrisstef

lol @ CFNJ


----------



## AnthonyReed

Over my head.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mine also. We're too olde.


----------



## 7Footer

It's a genre of smut…. from Urban Dictionary:
*CFNM-Clothed Female, Naked Male. A type of fetish where men strip down, but the women don't.*
Hey dude, don't even bother subscribing to that porn site, it's completely CFNM. If I wanted to see naked guys, I'd have started out gay.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The J subbed for M threw me off track I guess. I am slow today. Thank you for the spoon feed.


----------



## jmartel

Glad I can provide you all with a source of entertainment.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jhurt?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jstop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jsorry.


----------



## Airframer

Jlol.


----------



## theoldfart

Jmart(ha)!


----------



## 7Footer

JCBT

JBBM


----------



## jmartel

I'm sure some of you weirdos are into Jpop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I heart you 7.


----------



## widdle

you people are insane…Finally little shop time, and redsmagnet helper..butter..


----------



## chrisstef

Whatcha tailin there widds?


----------



## August

Hi to all back home
Damn it's cold here in northern Chicago again

Well I have a new toy


----------



## RPhillips

that a 9mm or .380?

Looks like a nice little carry…


----------



## ToddJB

August, if you're using that for boring holes I think you'll find the amount of blowout in the back to be unacceptable. So just make sure you use a backing for a clean exit point.


----------



## August

Rob damn did not know that it came in 9mm it was a impulse buy had some extra cash oh we'll.

Todd you never stop making me laugh your a good man..

Tired is doing repo now they are sending to Detroit with the sprinter van I hate driving in snow.

Sucks.
But its a paying job.

Gonna stop in lumber yard tomorrow gonna buy some wood


----------



## Hammerthumb

Drive safe August!

Mmmmm! - Cocobolo!


----------



## August

^paul that wood looks sexy
I need to buy some of that looks very nice

Thanks


----------



## ToddJB

Man, August with these long hauls you've been pulling lately we need to have you start a cross country courier service. You can just hand deliver everyone's swap tools.


----------



## Tim457

Auggie, have fun with the new toy. What I can't figure out is why it's worth it for them to send you so far for a repo. It seems like there would be plenty of stuff to repo in Chicagoland.


----------



## August

Todd that would be cool

Tim yeah I got a good deal can't go wrong with guns like handplanes

Well the reasone is I work for one leasing firm and USBANK 
And they machines I do they trust no one else to do it or I guess the right thing to say is my price is better than the other.

It's a nice job but I hate driving in snow
I was in Pontiac Michigan 2 weeks ago
270 miles my top speed was 30 mph I don't know how cars or people can drive that speed faster.
I drive a dually and 18' trailer I get scared with that snow stuff


----------



## DanKrager

And rightly so, August. Be safe, buddy.
DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

Alll righty jyou jlumber jjocks.

(not sure I have the extra "j" thing down yet)

The wife wants a Conestoga which, for you kitchen illiterates, is a cabinet like the one shown below. She wants one with four sets of lower doors. Problem is, I can't find plans for one of any description.

Advice?


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah… I drive a Subaru and I enjoy driving in the snow. By myself, when there's no one else around lol I've driven loaded trailers in the snow before, and that is increadibly unnerving. You have to begin the stopping/slowing down process a quarter mile out, or you'll just get pushed right on through by the trailer. Not much scarier than having almost 0 control over your vehicle.


----------



## bandit571

Have a Dunlap #3 handplane. Rather special one. It has an iron that is stamped as "Made in West Germany" .
Then iron is a metric width of 43mm. A 1-3/4" wide iron is too wide. It needed a bit of sharpening tonight.

After grinding a new and straighter edge and a couple oil stones, it went to some 1K and 2.5K paper. Then it got the "belt" used on it









Just an old leather work belt as a strop. Set up some scrap Cherry on edge in the vise, and tried the plane out









After a bit of adjusting for a thin cut, of course. Surface was very smooth and shiny, too









Maybe 20 minutes down in the shop. One other item about this "Special" plane, the frog is a York pitch. Or rather the bed the frog sits on is angled for a 50-55 degree setting. Bottom of the frog is dead flat.


----------



## jmartel

Tim,

Are you handy with sketchup? I don't think it would be too difficult to come up with your own plans. You may want to look for a kitchen hutch plan and scale it accordingly.

I'll look through the magazine archives (I've got most of them on digital copy) and can try and find you something.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I have sketchup and have been working with it. Handy? No.

And ARC-GIS kicks my ass as well.

Thanks for the assist.


----------



## 489tad

Tim, Im building a hutch from FWW no242. The base is deeper on your project. But the construction would be similar. Case work, doors and drawers. Maybe mock up a cardboard one to see if you can live with the size. I remember reading builders did that when giant TV cabinets were popular. JMarts sketch up idea is helpful too.


----------



## Mosquito

Bringing a little woodworking into the computer world 
http://www.maximumpc.com/rig_month_dancing_iridescence_2015

And in shop news… I battled with this board tonight










I got one of the pieces I wanted out of it so far. Thankfully this was the widest one, so it should be ok for the narrower one too


----------



## jmartel

Tim,

This is in FWW #189










This one is FWW #89


----------



## jmartel

Wood 196
http://www.woodstore.net/plans/furniture/cabinets/542-Country-Pine-Cabinet.html

Wood 147

http://www.woodstore.net/plans/furniture/cabinets/1636-Heirloom-Pine-Hutch.html

Let me know if there's one you like most and I can set you up.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thought id share some of what ive been through this week.





















































Was a few times where the boat wouldnt steer, and was awfully hard to put barges together tight enough to make locks. Lock chamber 110' wide and without ice barges are 106' wide. So glad i go home in a few hours, even if my home area is under a lvl 3 snow emergency, ill be damned if they keep me from going home, my back needs a rest.


----------



## chrisstef

Geez Tug that looks like a tough go on the boat. Hope ya got home brother.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Saucy little Ruger August.

The first example picture of a hutch you posted (black) is fantastic, I hope you blog the build.

Congrats Mos. I like that your talent and skills are recognized, that's awesome man. That board looks like a pain in the 7, yet pretty like Widdle.

Wonderful pics Tug, thanks. Get home safe.


----------



## chrisstef

And just like 7's favorite manuever that board had a serious case of the cup and twist Mos.

Was talking with a super on one of the jobs were working and his son, whos a HS wrestler, got kicked in the apple bag during one of his matches. Split one of his potatoes. Had to remove 20% of it after it swelled up to a grapefruit.


----------



## Mosquito

I won't complain about the board either, Tony, as it was free. The figure is quite nice on most of it. I had bought a thick slab (the one that I used for the front of that computer, actually), and they threw that board in to fill the box instead of packing material. I can't imagine why he didn't mind getting rid of it for free lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch.


----------



## Slyy

Split taters ain't no bueno!

Now congrats on the comp/wood fusion maneuver and recognition!

Tug your badassery > most!


----------



## Buckethead

He got the beans around the frank?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- I need to put an LV order in during free shipping too. Gonna try their "carbide infused" bandsaw blades. Anyway, did you end up getting the Axminster chuck?

My fav purchase of the week. This moisture meter(not what you think Stef) works great for the price. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_78059-56005-MMD4E_0__?productId=3136919

Well Stef, maybe we should get a copy of that card my urologist sent me after the big snip…..for that kid.


----------



## 7Footer

Dancing iridescence is awesome Mos. So is that board.

The thought of a split egg is terrible. Hurts just thinking about it.

Crazy stuff Tuggernutz.

I do enjoy a little cup and twist now and then.

Jerome Kersey passed away yesterday, so sad, he was one of my all time favorite Blazers, nice guy too. This song came out in the early 90's, probably '91, I had the cassette and carried it everywhere with me, it was red on one side and white on the other, I can still sing damn near the whole song with no help!


----------



## jmartel

> 7- I need to put an LV order in during free shipping too.
> - BigRedKnothead


I was not immune to their free shipping sale, either. I've got some saw files, a square peg punch, and some coping saw blades coming.


----------



## 7Footer

No I didn't get the Axminster… Not yet at least, think I'm gonna wait until I get the shop moved up to the garage. Somehow I always manage to miss the free shipping deals, I just got a package from LV on Tuesday…. I told the wife shipping was like $10 dollars and she totally made fun of me, woman better watch her tone with me, there's probably 500 things I could buy on LV for less than $10! Crap, I placed my order on Feb 10th too!
Carbide infused BS blades sound nice though!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The first example picture of a hutch you posted (black) is fantastic, I hope you blog the build.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


She (and I) like the look of that one. She wants the bottom with full extension shelves sized to hold canning jars. The cabinet she has in her closet only holds 500 of the damn things.


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, I've often wondered about and have read about the accuracy of different types of moisture meters. This is a good price for one, but what else influenced your decision to buy it?

Being a farmer accustomed to estimating the moisture content of a handful of grain, I've wondered if the meter is worth the investment, albeit minimal here. As of this last fall's harvest I was still able to estimate the moisture content of corn within 2% of the commercial measuring device he uses. Hands are wonderfully sensitive; even a calloused finger can feel a difference in surface height (of adjacent surfaces) within 0.0005. One can, with practice, observe a linear measure consistently within 0.5%, i.e. estimate 12" within 0.06"≈1/16".

I guess I'm pointing to a more general philosophical question: "do we under use our built in sensory skills?

How did the old timers become able to build such gorgeous, durable stuff without all the gadgetry we (I) have accumulated? The really good ones took a lifetime to develop the skills, I guess. We just don't allocate that kind of time commitment.

BRK, please understand. I'm not putting your choice down. It just lead me on a rabbet trail of thought because I've got too much time on my hands. Just wondering out loud.
DanK


----------



## 7Footer

^Dang, you got talent Dan…. I bet Stef would like it if you measured his moisture content with those callused farmers hands.


----------



## Tugboater78

So im home and spent my first 30-40 minutes shoveling the foot of snow off my sidewalkand driveway as well as my elderly neighbors. Then i walk in and find a package.









Wonder what could be inside?

I believe a found a beautiful saw, or 2









Thanks Chris, hope i can put them to work soon, gotta get the shop temp above 0 first.


----------



## DanKrager

Talent? Not so much. Practice? A LOT. (see avatar)

Jealous, Tug. That D8 is gorgeous! What PPI?

DanK


----------



## CL810

Air compressor question for the esteemed panel. I need to get a new compressor and I'm thinking about an HVLP sprayer in my future. So the CFM is becoming critical.

This site has some interesting info on calculating real CFM and HP instead of the overhyped numbers mfgs seem to be using nowadays. Condensing it down, it says 1 real HP for every 10 amps of operating draw and 3-4 CFM at 90 psi per HP.

So my question is, do those numbers seem right?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Andy that stuff is over my head. I will say I am planning on purchasing trying this earlex that lowe's sells this spring:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_570350-97-HV2901P_0__?productId=50157086

DanK- You crack me up. I don't know what to say, other than….I can't tell moisture level on wood by feel. I mean, I can tell when stuff is fresh cut, but not all the in between. I have been buying wood from small-time sawyers for awhile, but all of them know what they're doing, and I haven't had any moisture issues.

Turning, however, has me looking at all kinds of lumber sources, and I just need to have an idea what moisture content I'm dealing with. A woodworker friend as a very expensive meter, we measured several pieces in my shop in a wide range, his meter came up with very similar numbers as that General I got a Lowes. And I'm pretty sure it was cheaper than $30 in the store.


----------



## summerfi

Red, you're not a real woodworker until you can tell by feel what phase of the moon the tree was cut. The sap slightly rises and falls like the tides, causing a very small change in the density of the wood. Or so I've heard. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol 7. In this weather any moisture is instantly frozen. Lots of Marie Calendar's goin on around here. (Frozen pies).

Glad they made it safe and sound Tugger. All hail the red duct tape!

Wife's has been trying to find a smaller piece of furniture for the house to store all the overflow mail and junk that accumulates in the kitchen. So while i was out I found an old school writing desk at an antique store. Pegged through mortises and original leather writing pad. Hopefully we'll go back this weekend and scoop it up.


----------



## 7Footer

Dude Red I was just using a Wagner one similar to that Earlex last week on my garage. I borrowed it from my Pops, it makes quick work of painting, man screw rolling! I think the biggest thing with those machines is the cleanup, I swear the cleanup takes just as long as the actual painting, although with your OCD you might never even make a mess at all….. Anyway I am thinking about buying one as well, but I'd like to get one without it's own tank, I think the ones that stick straight into the paint can would have much less mess… Although they're also suited for bigger applications.. Even with all the cleanup though, those things are still worth it.

I thought I recognized that red duct tape.

Lol @ frozen pies.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob….Lawl. I'll keep sniffin the tightbond til I'm a gooder woodworker I guess.

7- I already have a Graco airless from Home depot. It was like $300 and it has paid for itself five times over. (Graco puts wagners to shame btw). I've painted houses inside and out, trim, fences,....all kinds of stuff. To clean it, you just hook it up to a garden hose and flush. (kinda like Tony)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-X5-Airless-Paint-Sprayer-262800/100634354


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright folks, the website/blog thingy will never be "done".....but let me know what you think so far.

WestfallWoodcraft.com

I'm in the process of rolling over some of my blog posts and tutorials from LJs. No intention of leaving LJs, but I will be posting blogs and such on my site from now on.

edit: it helps if I make the like correctly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love me some garden hose.


----------



## August

Damn red make sure you don't drink before you work


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fixed it T. And, of course the mobile version looks a bit different.


----------



## Mosquito

For me, the top image is too big (vertically). I have to scroll past it on every page before I can see any of the content. That may be personal preference, though.

Looks like fun


----------



## chrisstef

I couldn't find the "big boobs" category Red. Something's wrong with your tabs.


----------



## Tim457

Nice package to come home to Tug, glad ya made it.

Lolz at frozen pies. Lot of it around here too. It was ten degrees colder this morning and more snow than a couple of the snow days the schools called earlier in the winter just for cold, but they called too many and they're already going into the summer so they didn't call another. Plus the whole week has been frigid so if they called one they would have had to call the whole week.










Getting some dovetail sawing practice in. I'm getting sick of having to chisel so much to get the fit right. I do have the problem with being right handed but my left eye is much stronger, but I figure practice will solve that.
Got the idea here:


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I couldn t find the "big boobs" category Red. Something s wrong with your tabs.
> 
> - chrisstef


"Big Boobs" tab should have a picture of Stef. ;-)


----------



## Tim457

Site looks good too on Safari BRK.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, keep on practicing. I'm blind in my right eye and am right handed. My cuts almost always drift to the right if I don't focus. Had the same issues with shooting and using a bow. Baseball was a real challenge as well.


----------



## JayT

I think you're on the right track, Red. I'll PM you some of my thoughts instead of trying to post them all here.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys.

Mos, I agree….but that picture changes depending on what cpu I'm on. Looks fine on my big ol' laptop. Too big on my chromebook. I just cropped it down a bit. Looks better already.

Actually, I would rather have a good pic of a piece of furniture. However, I couldn't find one that was up to par. I don't have Scotty's photo skills. I have better pics of hand planes…lawl.

I've got a buddy doctoring up my furniture pics with photoshop. Get rid of the backgrounds and stuff. Hope to get some better ones up soon.


----------



## DanKrager

CL810, one thing not mentioned in considering air compressor, besides HP and output, is noise level. I wish I could remember where I saw it, but I recently read a review of a new compressor that runs at less than 60 DB which is the level of quiet conversation. Sorry, can't help there. 
A screaming compressor can take all the fun out of whatever is using it. Putting it in another room is not acceptable in my mind, especially if it is a portable.
DanK


----------



## summerfi

I'm also cursed with being right handed and left eyed. It's a real handicap for shotgun shooting.


----------



## CL810

Yea Dan, I started out with noise level being a priority but have been unable to find one that gets me 5 cfm @ 90 psi and lower db levels. Best I've found is 90 db.

Edit: *Thank you Dan!* You jarred some synapse and I remembered that review as well. It was for a California Tools compressor. There is a great video here at the Home Depot site.


----------



## Slyy

I'm in that cross-eye dominance camp, makes time at the pistol range interesting for sure!

Red looking good can't wait to see it grow, congrats.


----------



## ToddJB

> Red looking good can t wait to see it grow
> 
> - Slyy


I'm sure you can't…..


----------



## chrisstef

Gahhhhhahahaaa! ^

You slippin jake.


----------



## duckmilk

Red, great website.



> Red looking good can t wait to see it grow
> 
> - Slyy
> 
> I m sure you can t…..
> 
> - ToddJB





> Gahhhhhahahaaa! ^
> 
> You slippin jake.
> 
> - chrisstef


Me too Jake. Ignore those perverts


----------



## Tim457

Being right handed and left eye dominant was never much of a problem shooting a rifle, I just learned to shoot both right and left handed and was better at left handed because that eye is so much better. I've never shot much with a shotgun or pistol though, I don't know the differences really.

Already from doing pins across one end of the board and tails across the other one time each my sawing has gotten much better. Big lesson is it's all in the start. You can't afford to adjust on the way down and of course if you leave too much or too little on your line it doesn't fit or you get gaps. And yeah Kevin, drifting to the right has always been the problem. One or two saws might have been the saw's fault, every saw means it's mine.

Apparently Paul Sellers has a technique he teaches in his classes for helping with cross eye dominance and sawing, but a plane ticket to Wales and the cost of the course is a bit steep to fix that problem.


----------



## Slyy

I see what I did there, sometimes I forget what company I'm in. Just gonna blame it on sleepless hours studying K?


----------



## Buckethead

Ya. Studying…

STUDYING REDS GROWTH

#rimshot


----------



## chrisstef

D&F jokes. 4 life.

Edit - jake likes making growth charts.


----------



## Slyy

D&F jokes make the world go round. Many wars have been fought and won that way.

Bucket and Stef, you guys can come over and help me measure for my next chart:








I'm gonna need the extra hands for sure.


----------



## August

Hi all 
I finally did a woodworking project
Took BRK advice it's from David Barron


----------



## Slyy

Nice looking 'tails Auggie! Gotta make me some dovetail guide action, love it!


----------



## widdle

Lookin tight Auggie…


----------



## August




----------



## Buckethead

^^^ no doubt. AUGGIE laying down some machined tails, first run.


----------



## DanKrager

Awesome, August. Who did that for you?

Oooooh, that was mean. It looks like something clicked and you got it together extremely well. It's a matter of patience and thinking…something a metal worker is pretty good at. Nicely done. Pretty test pieces too!

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Thanks for the Link August!

I've got an honest DT saw on the way in the future from our awesome friend Summerfi, cant wait to try it out and start making some DT's like yours Auggie!


----------



## Tugboater78

Finally decided to make something offical









She said yes


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, tug. I never knew you had such dainty hands.


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Justin. That is a special event indeed.


----------



## Slyy

Awesome Tug, way to go mang, congrats!
In with JMart though: I thought the rope'd be hell on your hands, guess you moisturize or sumfin'.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll set jokes aside to say congrats, Tug, I pray your marriage is blessed.


----------



## chrisstef

Auggie you sandbaggin simminabitch those tails look great!

Congrats Justin! I dont see any hair on the knuckles. Ya done good!


----------



## DanKrager

Well it's about time Tug. What took you so long? Congratulations to you both for agreeing to put up with each other indefinitely. There's a lot to be said about that security.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Way to go Tug, best wishes to you both. BTW, what's her opinion on woodworking as an obsession?


----------



## 489tad

Congratulations Tug!


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Justin.


----------



## Tim457

Congratulations Justin.

Auggie those look fantastic. Either you're a natural or the worlds biggest sandbagger. I do not have the problem of being a natural.

minus 30 wind chill is too cold, just sayin.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks all, yeah it wont fit on my hand too well. She has stuck around through my crazy work.schedule and supports my obsession, for the most part. So figured i better set the hook before she got away.


----------



## Mosquito

my wife's rings don't even fit on my pinky lol Congrats man!


----------



## DanKrager

Stefs comment prompts me to observe:
In the early days, hair management is strong, sometimes even after commitment rings are exchanged. But I'm convinced that there is weak power in those rings that erodes it. Look around. You'll see what I mean.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Every woodworkers dream.
DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

Congratulations Justin.

When I ask my wife I had to drink 3 glasses of wine, 2 double shots of Craggenmore single malt, and a shot of grappe and I was still terrified she would say no.


----------



## woodcox

Good luck tug!


> Every woodworkers dream.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I wanna be built into stef's bench when I'm reclaimed.


----------



## August

congratulation tug!!!!!!!!!!!!

i remember that day 14 years ago…

buy a good couch it will become your best friend


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Justin! When I first asked my wife, she turned me down. Had to work at it.


----------



## CL810

> I wanna be built into stef s bench when I m reclaimed.
> 
> - woodcox


*Snap of the year!* lawl. Bless your heart WC.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol well played woodcox.


----------



## theoldfart

Red posted a comment about moisture meters and DanK indicated some folks are genetically predispositioned to do it naturally. I'm in the widget to do it category. This was an impulse purchase a few weeks ago:









Accurate enough for my needs.


----------



## jmartel

I'm in the category of when I buy wood it's either a) from a lumber dealer so it's dry, or b) I buy it off of craigslist and it sits on my lumber rack for a few months till I use it and it's dry. I don't really worry about the moisture content.


----------



## Buckethead

> congratulation tug!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i remember that day 14 years ago…
> 
> buy a good couch it will become your best friend
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


QFT


----------



## Tugboater78

Haha, august

Ouch duck, glad it worked out in the end.

on another note i believe the thumbhole is a 5ppi rip, by eyball, but chrisstef would verify. I havent had chance to really check it, all my measuring equipment is frozen in my coldarse shop.


----------



## chrisstef

I think that one was a 6 Tugger. Could be a 5 though. Its bad, im starting to forget about saws that ive bought and that are in my till. Hog's sending me out a couple that need the works. Fuggers got a killer stash all hoarded away. Woodrough & mcparlin and a Buck should be on my doorstep this weekend.


----------



## Mosquito

Want to add another Woodrough & McParlin 'Stef? I've got one hanging on the wall… Had sold it on eBay, but hadn't noticed a crack in the plate (on the back, about an 1" from the front of toe, and maybe 1-1/2"-2" long), so I ended up getting it back. Haven't done anything with it yet


----------



## chrisstef

We might be able to work something out Mos. As much as I should stop taking in orphan saws I just cant seem to quit.


----------



## chrisstef

Two glasses of the tea was way too much.


----------



## Buckethead

He's got them moves like Jagger.


----------



## ToddJB

^ Man. That guy.

My wife came out of the bathroom this morning to find this:

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

My future shop helper


----------



## widdle

Favorite gluepot


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah Todd, but you'll have to put flashing lights on all the tools you want him to use 

OK Wids, I'm more ignorant than most. What the heck is it?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good vid Todd.

Two of our kids have rotavirus. Nasty stuff. Hoping we've contained it. Had to take them to the doc at get iv fluids today. Starting to round a corner it seems.

If the railroad calls tonight, I'll tell them to get lost.


----------



## ToddJB

That's our little lady, Addie, in that vid, Duck, but she is wearing her older brother, Jack's, hand-me-downs. Here's a more girly pic of her getting some time at the bench.










Edit: Bummer Red. Sick kids stink.


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats Tuggernutz! 
Btw video surfaced of you shoveling your elderly neighbors driveway, just buy a snowblower dude! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1161075/Man-shoveling-snow-falls-NINE-WHOLE-SECONDS.html

^That pic is so funny Todd, she looks like she wants to tell you off.

Stef faps to Cousin Itt.

Bench envy.


----------



## duckmilk

Cute kid Todd, don't trade her for a new tool.


----------



## Slyy

Rotavirus no bueno for sure Red, sorry to hear that!
Few years ago my wife and I came down with a norovirus, both had to get IV fluids for that as well. Hope no one gets that one but if you do, please beware the chief symptom of the virus: forceful vomiting. I laid in bed for about 4 days reenacting that scene from The Exorcist.

Wife's out celebrating her early 30th with "the gals" it's a fish and chips and beer and shop kinda night!


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Red, sorry to hear about the youngsters being sick. You and your wife hang in there.


----------



## CL810

Cute pic of Addie Todd. What about the chest behind her?


----------



## jmartel

Red, you should buy this shirt.


----------



## Slyy

Todd, gotta say: that's a heck of a old/new pic with the cute kid sitting atop that bench!


----------



## ToddJB

> Cute pic of Addie Todd. What about the chest behind her?
> 
> - CL810


That is a sweet old carpenters box that is no longer in my shop  My Father in law kept talking about how cool it was so that was his Christmas present. Bittersweet. That's okay though, I make sure he writes back to me in his will.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, gotta say: that s a heck of a old/new pic with the cute kid sitting atop that bench!
> 
> - Slyy


Yeah, that bench is literally over 100 times her age.


----------



## Tugboater78

Probably gonna catch hell but just ordered me some striking knives and router plane blades from LV to tale advantage of the free shipping. Freezing rain falling outside on top of another 4" of snow overnight. Been up since 4:30 worrying boit fiance driving the 60 miles to work this mornin.

Tryin to catch up to the happenings round LJ. Checked out Red' s new website, looking good, bookmarked for future browsing. Woshin i could get in shop today but not sure.
If i can get the temp up enough to be comfortable. We shall see.

That is all, back to your regular sxheduled broadcasting.


----------



## Pezking7p

Congrats tugger!

That is the cutest pic, Todd. I think we bought the same outfit for our friends daughter. Target I think.

No shop time the last two weeks. . Too cold here. Been burning all my crappy old wood to keep the house warm. Heat pumps don't do so well when it's 0 degrees outside. I did get some tools for Valentine's Day, though. LV marking gauge and a long ass quick clamp.


----------



## 489tad

Red I just checked out your web site. Good stuff. Much success.


----------



## chrisstef

Newest saw into the shop. I can make out a very faded stamp in the plate of Taylor Cast Steel. No clue if its a J. Taylor or a Taylor Bros.


----------



## August

^nice bud
Hey I still need to send you 3 saws?!!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, what does the other side of the tote look like? Those look like rivets.


----------



## summerfi

Hey Stef, nice find on the Taylor. The parent company, Taylor Brothers, used about 25 different brand names, including J. Taylor & Sons and just plain Taylor. It will be interesting to see what yours is when you get the stamp cleaned up. The handle looks kinda old.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks guys. A guy that works for a general contractor, that i do work for, had me over his newly built shop last night and gave it to me. He's a 5hp Unisaw kinda guy so i was sure to give him his first hit of a spokeshave.

Yea i remember reading there was a crap ton of taylors out there Bob. This one may go unsolved due to the wear but im hoping we can uncover something. For what its worth the portion of the stamp i can read is up very high on the plate. There may be a crown type figure above the lettering.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Dan.

I guess it's my turn for a big career decision. Notice how this stuff makes the rounds with us?

I haven't put my name in yet, but there's a position at headquarters that I'm told I would be a great fit for me. Basically I would review engineer's "tape" ....like the "black box" on airplanes for incidents. Anyway, it's tempting.

Pluses:
- I would go from 24/7 on call to having bankers hours. Very appealing. 
- additional pension and some other frills. 
- opportunity to "move up" 
- better schedule for fam

Minuses:
- 20 percent pay cut from my current union job
- health ins is also worse with our management jobs. Deductible would cost me a couple more grand a year
- probably dent my woodworking time

If I stuck with the "dark side"(management), I would probably make more cash down the road, but that's a tough hit now. Weird how a "promotion" would be a reduction in pay and such. Just how it is where I work.

Honestly torn. Might just apply and see what they offer….if at all. Ya'lls infinite wisdom appreciated.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Red, you can't turn down a job that you didn't apply for.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dan, I've been down the path before of "somewhere down the road this will pay off." I did it for my first job out of college…small company, I figured I would move up fast in a growing company and make out big even though the starting pay was way below what my colleagues were making. Well I moved up fast and gained a lot of power and responsibility, but 5 years later I was still making less than my colleagues did when they graduated. I moved jobs to a competitor (for more pay) but again found myself at a dead end.

I now make sure I ask about my path going forward before making a move. There's nothing wrong with being open about how and when you can expect to move up. Make sure you have an exit strategy or whatever you want to call it for moving up and eventually making more dough.

Another considerations: will you be paid overtime? (Office jobs rarely work 40 hour weeks if you want to have any chance of advancing). This can really affect how you spend time with your family. But at least you won't be on call.


----------



## Tugboater78

Red i am looking for a promotion myself, but i have to make it myself. Will be a large pay increase with same benefits but will take about 4 yrs to get there on a fast track, which i dont kiss enough ass for. Sitting in the captains chair, currently am engineer.
I personally dont want to do it, will be sitting on my arse all day and mental stress. I prefer to be out and about. Physically I need to, and soon will have a few more dependants. Going to make the.motions to open options up

I am talking out my ass but feel yah on the decision, hard to juggle the pros and cons. Like the pilot i had this past trip, who has the same phys problems and same mindset as I on how we prefer to work, said to me. "You got to do what you feel comfortable and go with what gives you more stability in the long run. I never wanted to be up here, but now that i am, i have no regrets. Better than to wonder when the next time you are going to be laid up for 6 months or more.

Not the same, but your post dredged up some of the thoughts rolling in my head.


----------



## Mosquito

That's a tough one Red. The pay hit might be worth predictability in hours, though, but that's a tough decision none the less.

-

On an unrelated note, got a good part of the small computer case done in the past few days










Kind of wishing I had a band saw, as that wenge liked to burn on the scroll saw. Had it running at about 20% speed, and brand new blade to keep it from smoking


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Great input already guys.

Pez- a job like that is set at 40 hours, which is nice. I don't have much to lose in the sense I could always go back to my old job. I don't give up my seniority as long as I stay with the company. I'm not sure what opportunity there would be to move up. I'll have to look into that.

Tug- I can relate. My job isn't physically demanding, but the ridiculous schedule does age a guy.


----------



## ToddJB

20 percent less, and worse insurance benefits would be hard for me to swallow. Especially knowing your fams health situation. Plus less shop time? But having better hours and more time with the fam is nothing to scoff at. Hard call, Brother.

Are there alternate growth routes in the Union that only has Pros?


----------



## widdle

i highly recommend black box…

if you get more shop time, can you make up that 20% in woodworking sales..


----------



## JayT

Red, my initial reaction is much the same as Tim's. If you pursue the opportunity and somewhere along the line, figure out that it's not right for you, there's nothing really lost. You'll never know unless you start down the road.

I did a similar move to my current job. Took a ~15% pay cut to move from retail floor management to my current job. The advantage of the move was a schedule that is mostly M-F daytime. Leaving out the current issues with my company, I don't regret the decision. Money has never been a motivating factor for me and having the fixed schedule allowed me to do more work with my church and actually enjoy weekends instead of working most of them. That was when I was still single, too. The benefits of the schedule have been amplified since getting married. Enough so that I have turned down a couple good job opportunities to leave my current company because they would have meant working evenings and/or weekends again.

Your situation is a bit different, having a family to take care of. Is the fixed schedule going to allow you to spend more time with the wife and kids, especially as they get into more and more school activities? Will it do that without causing a bunch of financial stress from the pay reduction and additional insurance costs? I didn't have to weigh those factors, so don't envy you having to consider all that before making a decision. Good luck.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^See, ya feel me Todd. It's a tough call. I don't want Heather to feel bad, but if my fam was all in stellar health…I don't think I would be as torn.

Not really any way to move up on the union side unless I want to me a rep for the union. Not interested in that.

It's kinda like if I was gonna do the management route, I shoulda done it before I worked my way up in seniority and took all my lumps on union side. Another five or ten years and I will have a pretty posh job on the union side…..even more shop time.


----------



## putty

Red, What will the culture at the office be, in some companies you are expected to work past your quit time in salaried positions. If you leave everyday at 5:00 it is noticed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

btw- this is the same reason I turned down a job as a train dispatcher years ago. They're kinda like air traffic controllers for trains. Anyway, they start at like 20-30 percent less with worse bennies. Eventually they catch up to our pay….but it takes a decade or so.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, What will the culture at the office be, in some companies you are expected to work past your quit time in salaried positions. If you leave everyday at 5:00 it is noticed.
> 
> - putty


I know one guy who does this job already. He said 40 hrs is all they ask. From what I've seen of our headquarters, the work environment is very nice. Way better attitudes than you'll find at the depot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> i highly recommend black box…
> 
> if you get more shop time, can you make up that 20% in woodworking sales..
> 
> - widdle


Lawl. Friggin widdle. Did you check out my new website buddy? Guaranteed to work better on your phone than ljs.


----------



## widdle

Today's haul from ye old tool swap meet.. Tons of vendors and tools..








And the jig walls getin crowded..


----------



## 489tad

Where the heck did the day go???

Red if can go back to your old job it is something to consider. I know my wife sometimes regrets working round the clock missing out on things with the kids. Good luck.


----------



## Tugboater78

> btw- this is the same reason I turned down a job as a train dispatcher years ago. They re kinda like air traffic controllers for trains. Anyway, they start at like 20-30 percent less with worse bennies. Eventually they catch up to our pay….but it takes a decade or so.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Wow, our dispatchers make an easy 6 figures, before quota bonuses. One guy just paid cash for a 200 acre farm and built a new house and barn/garage on it. Said he used part of his 6mo bonus to do it. Envy the pay, but have no interest in dressing pretty and sitting behind a desk all day.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice haul Widdle. I still suck at sharpening gouges and carving tools.


----------



## summerfi

Red, regular hours, fewer overnight trips away from home, weekends free would be a big plus. Seems like you'd have a few hours in the evenings plus the weekends for shop time. One thing no one has mentioned, would the new job add enough to your resume to open up doors with a new employer, perhaps the airlines industry or some corporation in your area. Another question to ask yourself is, can you see yourself doing basically the same job you have now in another 20 or 25 years from now. If not, and the new job has more career options, that's something to think about.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tug- out of the big four railroads, ours is the one where the dispatchers are non-union. Starting pay for a union BNSF disp: 92k year. Starting pay for a non-union Dispatcher at Union Pacific: 67k year.

I decided I hired out with the wrong railroad if I wanted to be a dispatcher.


----------



## widdle

i dont have kids…But if i did..They would be really good at sanding…


----------



## widdle

too bad you cant dunk dude..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh I can still throw down…..little surfer boy.


----------



## Tim457

That's a tough one Red. It depends on the chances for advancement in the new job it seems. It sound like you're saying that if you stick out your current job it'll get better and the new job may or may not. So trying to figure out how good the chances are the new job will get better sooner is the trick. 20% pay cut, call it 30% with the worse bene's is maybe ok if the new job has a high chance of advancement relatively quickly, but if there's a decent chance you'll get stuck there it doesn't seem worth the pay cut. Being able to come back to your current job does reduce the risk though.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm discovering that the go to pulse page seems to skip ahead sometimes so I miss posts. Maybe I'm just not paying enough attention. BRK, that's going to be a tough decision. Here's my input for what it's worth.

One of the most weighty factors in my decision making machinery is stress. Stress from any source, the "net stress" factor. It's subjective, so be careful with it. Stress is a negative that can kill you as fast as any carcinogen. So I literally make a spreadsheet using two columns for each "opportunity", minimum of four, two for the status quo, two for the change etc.. Then I start listing the pros and cons of each opportunity in their respective columns. Stress items are given special attention by a red highlight. Green items are REALLY desirable features of the opportunity, something really special. Potential stress items are orange, because there's a high probability they will become red in 3-5 years. Do all this before any tallying…i.e. don't count your money till the gambling's done. Consult with your wife who maybe you can encourage to build the same kind of spread sheet independently. Combine the results into one sheet and begin to count red, orange and greens. It takes about three greens to equal one red or orange, maybe more. (Sales statistics: a sale gone bad will be shared with 9 people, but a good sale shared with only one.) A pattern of thinking will quickly stand out and you will recognize your gut feeling in it.

It's not infallible, but it has helped me get off TDC.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Red,

What kind of hours are you working now? Like, are you doing 60+hr weeks currently? If so, then there's a lot of positives to bankers hours. I don't know what money is like and if absorbing a 20% cut and increased insurance cost will make a major difference or not.

But, there is a lot to be said about sticking it out for those 5 years to get the cushy stuff from the union side.


----------



## jmartel

And since it seems as though I have ADHD when it comes to starting a ton of projects before finishing one, I added another project to the "in construction" category. So far this brings me up to 5 currently under construction, with a couple more that will be added in the next month.

My mom asked me to make a few things that can be raffled off at a charity event to benefit seeing eye dogs in March. First thing that is 90% complete is a wine bottle box. Curly Maple (from Home Depot) and Padauk. No finish on yet, and it still needs a handle and the ends and inside sanded.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice box there, Jmizzy


----------



## chrisstef

The 4' high fence in my backyard. Eff this winter.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^^balls to that. It been cold here and a little snow but I'm thankful every day I look at it that I live here and not "there".

Red, decisions are tough. If you have the opportunity to truly just go back to your job, then it seems relatively low risk. I would have a hard time taking the pay cut, but I'm pretty highly motivated by cash.

Widdle, I guess you were on the prowl for some gouges! They all look nice. Do you mind sharing approximately what they cost? I have no real need for carving tools but I want a set for some reason


----------



## BigRedKnothead

DanK- stress level is something to consider. The year Heather got diagnosed with lupus, started to have tension headaches and other health issues. Our current great health ins. takes some of the stress off that.

Jmart- it's all over the place. Some weeks I work 30 hours, some 60. Most of my shop time comes from weekdays when I'm on-call and the kids are at school.

Really do appreciate the input fellas. I don't have parents or anyone to bounce this stuff off. I think I'm gonna put my app in. These things take months anyway. It'll give me more time to think and pray about it. We can live off less money, but I have a feeling a talk with the HR people and the details of the health ins. and bennies will make the decision.


----------



## bandit571

Boss has decided she wants to go out to wallie-world today









Soooo, guess who gets to clean this off?









Yeah, riiiight….


----------



## 489tad

Stef I hope you live on top of the hill when all that melts off.

Enjoy the day Bandit.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Dan x2.

I said to my wife this morning "im glad the yard has that good pitch down the hill in the back". Its gonna be like mud season in vermont this spring.

As to your sitch red. I wish ya luck in whichever route you choose. Not an easy call either way but as my uncle told me, when i got in construction, "use your brains not your back, neph". This ones gonna be decided between your ears. Them big, freckled, flushed red ears.


----------



## jmartel

I will say that I probably won't get to go skiing this year due to lack of snow, which is a bummer. Oh well. Maybe we'll get some last minute March storms in the mountains.


----------



## duckmilk

Red, do you know anyone in a similar company position you would trust to talk to about the position, and compare their thoughts about the benefits vs. drawbacks? Also, what about your aspirations about eventually starting your full time woodworking move? I seem to remember reading you would like to move in that direction.

Wow Stef, do you have to clean that white stuff (I can't remember what it is called) off your roof?


----------



## chrisstef

Ha. No i dont subscribe to shoveling off the roof. I pay plenty of money for insurance every year . In all reality the wind i get being on top of a hill and pitch of the roof negate much of the building snow. We actually hit 40 degrees today but itll be short lived with negative temps coming in over night. Its been a rough month and a half up here. Gives me somethin to complain about all though.


----------



## Buckethead

I tweaked my back three days ago and have been functionally immobile since. It's getting better tho, but I could have joined in on the #5 parade and opted out. ~sad face~


----------



## Airframer

Sorry to hear you aren't enjoying your sprinkles up there in New England Stef. You guys earned them. I'm just over here in Seattle suffering through sun and cool breezes sans sprinkles because well…










I know….


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, don't freeze-thaw cycles cause even more problems? Glad to hear your roof and yard are adequately sloped, though.


----------



## chrisstef

Definitely, duck. Ice will plug your gutter, then the ice will force up under your shingles because the water aint got no where else to go, then it freezes, then it melts … Then it rains inside. No bueno. This the first freeze/thaw in 2 months though. Our avg temp for feb is 15.6F. Brass bra cold. This aint supposed to be montana.


----------



## Slyy

Stef, I'm just prayin we might get a full inch of snow tomorrow and cancel classes for the day! Everyone's got problems, just glad mine isn't 7' of snow…... Sheesh!


----------



## KelvinGrove

For Stef…and everyone else getting hammered this winter. This is from the National Weather Service - Eastern Region HQ.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol greensboro numbers are awesome. I hope we're done for the year. Our plant nearly shut down last week when we got that 1.6".


----------



## Slyy

Pez that's about what it's like around here. In '09 we had a total Snowpocalypse had almost 14", whole state literally shut down for about 3 weeks. I couldn't imagine 100" plus dear lord!

Red - you can always say no if you get an offer, at least gives you a chance to throw some numbers up and see if you get a bite. Long term payoff might be well worth short time loss but you know how to weigh your options in that regard. Wish you the best success either way bud!


----------



## KelvinGrove

The snow fall that scares the hell out of me is Syracuse NY's 101 inches…only 7 more than the USUALLY get!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, do you know anyone in a similar company position you would trust to talk to about the position, and compare their thoughts about the benefits vs. drawbacks? Also, what about your aspirations about eventually starting your full time woodworking move? I seem to remember reading you would like to move in that direction.
> 
> Wow Stef, do you have to clean that white stuff (I can t remember what it is called) off your roof?
> 
> - duckmilk


Good call Duck. I do know a guy who already does the job. He's the one who told me to apply. I plan on pickin his brian, but he's a bachelor with different responsibilities.

I'm not sure I've ever give the impression I want to build furniture full time. That's a tough gig in our day and age. As said, we are very dependent on good health ins. Plus, I fully admit I like making a good living.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake's just a little farther north than me and understands this, we are supposed to have icy roads tomorrow. It'll be interesting to see the news in the morning to see how many wrecks there are. Few in this area can even drive on dry roads.


----------



## Tugboater78

Comtemplating










Also, had some fun with kiddos today









That white block building would look so much better if it was moved 50' to the right, guy who rents the property uses maybe 1/4 of it, to park his car in.


----------



## Buckethead




----------



## Tugboater78

Quick q

Where does one purchase cut nails?

Ive seen it mentioned somewhere multiple times but apparently i remember wrongly

Edit: Nevermind i apparently never googled it ..


----------



## jmartel

That map should have another circle around Puget sound where it says "I don't know what you guys are bitching about, it ain't so bad". In the 50s here in Seattle.


----------



## summerfi

> This aint supposed to be montana.
> 
> - chrisstef


Except for a cold spell in early winter, it's been an unseasonably mild winter here in Montana. We have essentially no snow in the valley, and the mountain snowpack is below normal. Could be a bad fire year, depending on what happens this spring. The winter in New England this year reminds me of our winter in 1996/97. We had over 12 feet of snow that winter. I had 6-1/2 foot fence posts around my garden, and you couldn't see them. All I did that winter was plow snow and shovel roofs.


----------



## Slyy

Justin haven't used or purchased any myself but have heard of others buying from Tremont Nails

Duck - the BIL lives in Denton, remember couple years ago when they had ice/snow down that way. We went to visit couple weeks later, I was flabbergasted by all the tire ruts on the sides of I35…... He was also the only guy in his apartment complex with an ice scraper. He was everyone's friend for a week! I thought OK drivers were stupid in inclement weather, turns out we got nothing on Texas.

Fixed the link


----------



## summerfi

For the big iron lovers in the group. Yates American for sale on my local CL. Working condition but overpriced at $675 IMO.


----------



## summerfi

Speaking of big iron, $1500 and it's yours. I'd have to build a bigger building. Lodge & Shipley brand.


----------



## Slyy

Oh wow, both thems irn look nice!

Been coveting a full size powermatic lathe on my local CL, $1500 is way outa my price range though!


----------



## DanKrager

Man, wouldn't it be a hoot to have either of those monsters in the shop? I chuckled at the tiny three jaw chuck on that lathe, though, I probably couldn't lift it. But I remember a lathe in a machine shop where I worked for a bit that was about 25' long and the 3 and 4 jaw chucks were 36" in diameter. This thing would look like a jeweler's lathe next to that monster. It was used to mill the rollers for a near by steel mill, a lucrative job for the shop and well worth the thousands they put into restoring it.
DanK


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## woodcox

"Richard Simmons has sent you a package" 
GP 4" double square. I may rubber glove this one out of the box for delousing.


----------



## Buckethead

LAWL!


----------



## chrisstef

Careful with that one WC. That's hilarious.


----------



## ToddJB

That are some biggin's, Bob. I think you should buy both.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a little doug fir dust in my nose.


----------



## DanKrager

No! Stef, just no! Don't tease us like that! You moved the workbench raw materials? Can't be, that's for another thread. What's going on?
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

> Ive got a little doug fir dust in my nose.
> 
> - chrisstef


He missed your mouth?


----------



## widdle

pez..I would say about 15 bucks a piece avg….

"Ive got a little doug fir dust in my nose."..Good man…But if its cuz you sanded, to test bench finish samples…not good..


----------



## August

Men I need big reds help on moving this wood 









Just pushing it to the jounter is a lot of work


----------



## chrisstef

At least you've got plenty of bed on that bad boy August. Nice chunk of timber there!

I shall speak no further about said dust but a decision has been made and im hell bent on it.


----------



## theoldfart

Not gonna do it, huh?


----------



## ToddJB

We all getting tooth-picks for Christmas?


----------



## JayT

Decided that the bench will never come to fruition and making a snow sled instead?


----------



## chrisstef

Packin it all up and giving it away.


----------



## ShaneA

Don't let them get you down Stef. You are just in the conceptual phase now. Making sure no details will get past you. No need to rush into it. The build will be epic. I believe…


----------



## theoldfart

Me and my truck are on the way Stef…...


----------



## chrisstef

It was a slow Monday on the thread, had to spice things up a little. The framer was cutting some 2x's so I had a little bump of saw dust. Maybe itll rekindle some deep rooted love of freshly cut lumber that ive been missing.

Anyone got a jointer knife setting jig that they really like? Just got the new knives in and setting them is proving to be a real pain in the a$$.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob Vaughn is the dude over at OWWM for machine setting uping.


----------



## widdle

The stick method works and is simple, and then if you want to fine tune it with a guage may save time..If you can spin the belt rather than having to hand turn the cutter head helps..
that being said i have a one way jig i could send out..


----------



## chrisstef

I used the stick method previously and it works well with a side of patience. Ill give it another go soon before i squeeze on a jig.

Ill peep the link todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Gladys just sent me a PM


----------



## JayT

> Gladys just sent me a PM
> 
> - ToddJB


Don't feel special, she sent one to me, too. Guess stef didn't contact her quick enough or the pics he sent needed too much magnification.


----------



## theoldfart

Me three, just got G Girls Private Message. Huma Huma big boy! not

Jay, you saying Stef's a splinter?


----------



## JayT

If that's what you want to call it Kevin. Splinter instead of a timber, at least that's the rumor.


----------



## 7Footer

Bob Vaughn seems like a cool dude. Thanks for that vid Todd… That's the main reason I haven't tuned up my jointer yet, a bit nervous about setting the new knives. And like Bob said, I need to choose a time when I got very few interruptions.

http://lumberjocks.com/gladyzobada <-in her PM to me, she said she wants my balls, in and around her mouth.


----------



## ksSlim

Try 2 paint stir sticks across the opening AND put a rare earth magnet on top of the sticks atop the blades.


----------



## Pezking7p

I have an serius addiction to those chocolate cherries. Not the cordial kind with the white goo inside, but the kind that are dried and covered in red chocolate. Anyone know where to buy them cheap and in bulk? I may be out of house and home if I don't do something quick.


----------



## Tugboater78

Figured since i pulled them out id share here, like i did in HPOYD thread. All need a bit of cleaning and honing.


----------



## chrisstef

Talk to me about that oneway jig widds. Multiple uses? I can drop the cnote but id like it to be a multi use kinda deal.


----------



## widdle

Ive used it for a couple things, but i cant remember. it's a accurate and easy for jointer knives, and it will span the cutterhead and check for parallel of beds, but only just either side of the cutter..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maybe I'm smokin crack, but I haven't had trouble changing planer or joint knives as of yet. Of course mine have all been disposable knives. As long as I but the same knives that came with the machine, I just put the new one back in. The adjusting screw below were already set. Maybe just a double check on the outfeed table.


----------



## Buckethead

Dat shelix doe (going in a hunge on jigs… Might as well eliminate the need for them and full monte that gal. But that's several hundo mas)

Just sold a stanley 358 miter box for a break even deal on teh bhey. A bit regretful, but dood said he is excited to get on the full restore including the beastly simonds back saw. So that makes it better. He might even be an LJ for all I know.

Anyway, peace be with all the tools and things and stuff.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## lysdexic

So? Put your seatbelt on and check your tire pressure. It is not that difficult.


----------



## lysdexic

We had an unexpected 1/4" of snow this morning. The radio stated 47 accidents in 45 minutes. Southerners driving in the snow….bless their hearts.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Sorry mom. Glad ya made it through that blizzard bud.


----------



## Tugboater78

Silly deep southerners… happens round here too though. Amazing how many wrecks happen when the weather changes a little bit.

Negative something degrees here too today, gonna be another non woodworking day in the shop. Though i started running some piping for compressed air in the shop yesterday afternoon, reckon i shall finish that. And clean/sharpen up my planes, maybe work on rehabbing a couple in the queue.

Kiddos on 2h delay again today so currently getting them ready to jump on bus.


----------



## 489tad

DemStef-O I bought this jig a while back, (on sale). It worked ok but was a couple thousands off when checked with a indicator.









This IMO is the best homemade jig for setting knives. Made by JL "nobuckle" http://lumberjocks.com/projects/40555
I plan on making one. I already found one indicator, new in box for a couple of bucks, waiting for the second.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats one of the jigs i was looking at Dan. A couple thou wouldnt break my heart. Ill most likely hit woodcraft for some goodies later today.


----------



## August

Talking about jig
I have a old crescent jointer
And I set it up my way with level and straight edges.
What can I use to set mine up the right way?


----------



## jmartel

> We had an unexpected 1/4" of snow this morning. The radio stated 47 accidents in 45 minutes. Southerners driving in the snow….bless their hearts.
> 
> - lysdexic


If it makes you feel better, consider this. People in Seattle don't know how to drive in the rain very well. I would think they would be experts on it by now.


----------



## RPhillips

> So? Put your seatbelt on and check your tire pressure. It is not that difficult.
> 
> - lysdexic


At least he's got gas… 

Lys,

that pic looks kinda like I-85 in NC… but yeah, a little of the white stuff and it's all rekt…


----------



## Mosquito

> So? Put your seatbelt on and check your tire pressure. It is not that difficult.
> 
> - lysdexic


That lol

It's nice and warm here today (30). So naturally it's snowing lol Yesterday was a high of 8, Sunday was a high of -3 with a windchill warning from Saturday night through Monday morning lol This has been a wacky winter so far


----------



## AnthonyReed

-9° is vicious.

Hi Scotty. Miss ya man.


----------



## Tim457

Haha, well northerners here may act like they're snow driving experts but the first snow of the season they still drive like they've never seen it before and there's crashes everywhere.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, I bought one of those cheap plastic knife setting jigs a few years ago. The magnets allowed me to get close enough that I could then set them with a straight edge (in other words, I thought it was a waste of money).
My jointer is an old Delta Homecraft pre-model number machine that is difficult to set.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea like yours duck, mine just has a slot in the cutter head that the knives sit in. No spring or nothing like that. I don't exactly trust the milling of the slot or all the blades being the exact same height to trust it. Last time I used a straightedge and a piece of wood and got acceptable results in about a 4 hour session. Im looking for speed here.

With all this talk about jigs and machine set up what do you guys find invaluable tools for machine set up and such?


----------



## duckmilk

I think an accurate magnetic jig would work well enough, just the one I bought was no such animal. The problem I still forsee with magnets though is you still have to know when the blade is at top center of the arc.


----------



## chrisstef

Now ive been thinking about TDC on the jointer and couldn't you just raise the outfeed table up a little, or lower it just a little? I mean I understand why you want to set your knives at TDC but as long as youre setting the knives all at the same place why would it really matter provided you can adjust your outfeed table?


----------



## duckmilk

> Haha, well northerners here may act like they re snow driving experts but the first snow of the season they still drive like they ve never seen it before and there s crashes everywhere.
> 
> - Tim


Trouble is, we didn't get any snow here, just ice. Those who can are just hunkering down waiting for roads to clear. We live out in the county so clearing roads in our area is not high priority.

Oh my, listen to me ramble. You'd think I was bored from being cooped up or something.


----------



## duckmilk

> Now ive been thinking about TDC on the jointer and couldn t you just raise the outfeed table up a little, or lower it just a little? I mean I understand why you want to set your knives at TDC but as long as youre setting the knives all at the same place why would it really matter provided you can adjust your outfeed table?
> 
> - chrisstef


Stef, please don't touch the outfeed table. The adjustment handle on mine was missing and now I know why. I adjusted it with vice-grips and tightened the screws. After 2 years, I think I finally got it back in parallel with the infeed table. Setting knives is childsplay compared to that.


----------



## DanKrager

I have found a home made height gauge to be very useful. Number sticks are good, too. Something I've discovered about number sticks is that they are not all the same, so I use only one per project, even though I have several.

I no longer use a jointer. But when I did, I used a 12" metal ruler that was thick enough to stand on edge. Placing it on the outfeed table and slowly rotating the head by hand, watch how far the ruller was pulled towards the infeed table. When all three places of all the blades matched, it was perfect. If the ruler "slipped" on the sharp edge, the blade went back to the sharpener. Yes, it was tedious but it was cheap and extremely accurate. The bothersome part for me was when I tightened the gibs, it moved the blades. &%*#(^&#^!!! Helix inserts solve that problem…

Don't miss the jointer at all. Anything over 3" thick gets done by hand…maybe twice in my lifetime. 
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

I hear what youre saying duck. I haven't touched either since I set it up 4 years ago but it did just go through a move where im sure it was picked up and moved by the tables so I may end up fiddling with it whether I like it or not unfortunately. Maybe a good straight edge and some feller gauges will be the ticket, I dunno, im probably overthinking this whole damn thing.


----------



## duckmilk

Rotate the blades out of the way first, then raise the infeed table and check for coplanar.

Dan, yeah. Tightening the gibs is always iffy.

Mine is just a 4" jointer and every time I have moved it, I lifted it by the tables. Never seemed to affect coplanar, until I "adjusted" it.


----------



## putty

I just bought an older 13" delta planer at an auction. Knives need sharpening but it didn't come with the knife setting gauge. I have been looking at the Woodstock planer pals, anyone have any experience using them?


----------



## Airframer

This weather is pretty rough… we have another tough week coming up..


----------



## Pezking7p

I hear us Lys. Drive to work this morning sucked because everyone was driving 30. Less than 1/4" when I drove in though.

Headed to msp tomorrow. Hope the nice weather holds? But I'm bringing my actual winter coat for dat crap.


----------



## lysdexic

Msp?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice machine putty. No experience here. My planer, sir snipes-a-lot, has the springy thingys and holes in the blades for setting.


----------



## duckmilk

Minneapolis -St. Paul


----------



## jmartel

Man, AF, you guys get all the sun up there. Saturday and Sunday are our sunny days down here, the rest is rain.


----------



## Mosquito

> Headed to msp tomorrow. Hope the nice weather holds? But I m bringing my actual winter coat for dat crap.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Not invited! Erm, I mean weather looks fine here tomorrow  Partly cloudy and high of 16


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Yea like yours duck, mine just has a slot in the cutter head that the knives sit in. No spring or nothing like that.
> 
> - chrisstef


I see. Makes sense. I've never changed knives on a machine that didn't have the little height adj screws for the knives. Even my cheap delta planer has them.

Today it was painfully apparent that my jointer needs new knives. I blame you Stef…

or the barn wood I through it recently.


----------



## duckmilk

My knives are designed to be resharpened. When I first got the jointer, they were dull. I ordered a new set and sent the old ones to be sharpened. To be honest though, I rarely use it. I can get a very good edge off the table saw and clean it up with a handplane if needed. Being it is only a 4" jointer, surface prep usually needs to be done by hand or planer.

"sir snipes-a-lot" Ha, I think I have its twin brother.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Headed to msp tomorrow. Hope the nice weather holds? But I m bringing my actual winter coat for dat crap.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Not invited! Erm, I mean weather looks fine here tomorrow  Partly cloudy and high of 16
> 
> - Mosquito


You're welcome to come to Wisconsin and talk about extrusion coating if you really want lol. We are staying in Hudson again. Maybe if we are free on Thursday night I'll see if we can hook up for dinner. I'll PM if so.


----------



## Mosquito

Sounds good to me, I've got Thursday off already, so I'm available.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are we there yet?


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas

Looks like that global warming aint working out so much


----------



## chrisstef

> Are we there yet?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I dunno but Friday does seem so far far away.


----------



## chrisstef

I just walked outside and my nose hairs didn't instantly freeze. That's a nice change of pace.

Got the jointer knives installed last night. About two hours with some magnets and a steel rule. Still no fun.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you got the knives set up.


----------



## Pezking7p

Do you have the kind with jack screws? I've not had a lot of trouble with mine. I typically use a straight edge and spin the blade into the straight edge until it just brushes, but doesn't lift, the straight edge. Takes about 5 minutes per blade.

I guess it's too late in any case and still not any fun. I had a way worse time setting up my beds. I almost quit woodworking because I didn't know how to set up my jounter. True story.


----------



## chrisstef

No such luck on having jack screws Pez. Its just a milled slot they sit in.

Go ahead and rub it in Tony. I think we hit 32 today. There's evidence of melting out there.

Todd's been a hustler:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not rubbing it in, merely following suit with a weather report.

Bankers gonna bank.


----------



## Airframer

I'm rubbing you Stef.. If you didn't want it to happen then you shouldn't have dressed like you do…










In the middle of a cold snap here.


----------



## chrisstef

Cue the stone temple pilots …. "I am I am i am I said I wanna get next to you …." ^


----------



## Tugboater78

Finally a warm day, and ive spent it shopping with the woman since she was off work.. probably be freezing again tomorrow…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Snowing in north GA - schools closed tomorrow. Plenty of kerosene for the heater on hand…looks like shop time to me!


----------



## woodcox

Seriously! You couldn't drop in some bubble wrap? News paper? Anything? 









Lot= Two beaters and two bits. I even messaged the guy to keep the bits for the same dough because I only wanted one of the drills anyway. He just dumped all four in a box and called it good. Guess which one didn't survive. Waiting for the muppet to message me back before the causes get involved. Kinda warm now because it was a rare model with a unique gear not readily replaced. I've only seen two examples of this one and I have them both.

Carry on.


----------



## theoldfart

^ that does suck.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats bush league woodcox.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thats is rather a pita, i would be pissed, to say the least.


----------



## August

Is it spring yet?
We did not have this in phillippines??


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn shame Woodcox, sorry bud.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Couldn't tell you August. 5 inches measured at my house this AM


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, -10 last night. My switchmen were poutin asking me if it was nice and warm on the engine. Yep, sure is. Take an engineer bid and take your lumps like I did boys

I was convinced this was a joke….but apparently it's not. Nickleback….in a musical "Con Air". Why don't you just mix some of the worst things in entertainment in the past 20 years? Get your tickets now Stef.

http://www.betootaadvocate.com/world-news/broadway-chad-kroeger-and-nickelback-confirmed-as-cast-in-con-air-musical/


----------



## chrisstef

I would rather gouge my eyeballs out with a spoon and change adult diapers for the rest of my life than participate in such an event Red.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I thought you were a huge Nickelback fan Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Its true Paul, its Con-Air that I really dislike. With such musical talent Nickleback should really be doing classics like Gone With the Wind, Annie or Phantom.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think most of their music sounds like breaking wind, not Gone with the Wind.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. I would seriously go to that musical just for the laughs. I have no idea what they were thinking.


----------



## ToddJB

I think who ever came up with that is a genius. I bet that will make a ton of money. 3% of people will go because Nickleback and ConAir are awesome, and 97% will go for the very reason Red would go. This is a cash cow.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## jmartel

Grohl ftw.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Now that's funny Stef! ^


----------



## ToddJB

Welp, winter finally found us here in Denver. Have had about 18" in the last 3 days and this is what the upcoming week is looking like:


----------



## chrisstef

ohhh dang Todd. You keep that ish out west, we've done had out share out east.


----------



## 7Footer

Haha, Nickelback and Carlos Santana as the lead villain Cyrus. Wow that is funny stuff.

We got a little bit of rain here yesterday and today, first precipitation in 2 weeks….. Brutal PNW winter!

I'm fiending for some shop time, haven't had any in 3 weeks.

My little prize pack from Bessey arrived yesterday, really weird coincidence too because I finally decided to message them yesterday and see if they had my info correct, and the guy sent me the tracking info, it was held up on the east coast because of weather, it was shipped Jan 29th! Nice little prize pack though.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, we've had a breeze of a winter so far - mostly sunny and warm. We've had snow, but it would all be melted off in a day or two. This one'll be around for awhile.


----------



## Airframer

Or if you are feeling a bit suicidal you could always do a Nickelback Marathon for Charity


----------



## Mosquito

In regards to the yard pictures earlier…










Keep in mind, this is Minnesota in February… wtf?! Poor snowmobile is going to feel neglected.


----------



## summerfi

This is Montana in February. Hard to believe.


----------



## putty

Does that mean you wont have a mud season this year?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Funny Stef. This is the one I remember.










Other news, I really wish my employer would not hassle us on getting fmla for my wife's health issues every year. She gets weekly chemo injections. What else is there to clarify? -End rant.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Stef & BRK, these are the funniest things I've seen all day.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, meaning you have to get FMLA to stay home with the kids, while she gets chemo?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I stopped reading at the picture.

Sorry, BRK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well Todd, even just to be off work for your appointments, recovery, flareups. I don't use it very often, but since I'm on call 24/7 you could see why we need it at times. The maddening thing is that the doctor fills it out the same way as the previous year, and every year they need more "clarification" on one question or another. I have to send it certified mail or the claim they don't receive it…etc.

The heart of the matter is that there are some folks who abuse fmla- they use it just to get time off. Now employers like mine have entire departments to carefully watch (cough…intimidate) people using it. Stuff like that gets my goat.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. Your company needs to protect themselves, so that is understandable. Your got goat should be with the a-wads that abused the system to drive them to that point. But to your point, if this happens every year you'd think there would be a fast track for it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, the law says you have to "re-certify" every year. The have the medical info and the work history, you'd think they'd be able to tell the difference between the abusers and not. Sometimes companies just get too big. They forget they are employing real people.

Oh well, I'll jump through all the hoops again. Maybe tonight I'll have a beer, put on some nickleback, and put a classic Nicolas Cage movie on mute. Oh the glory. Rock some Cageback.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Yeah. Your company needs to protect themselves, so that is understandable. Your got goat should be with the a-wads that abused the system to drive them to that point. But to your point, if this happens every year you d think there would be a fast track for it.
> 
> - ToddJB


Under the heading of "even a blind pig finds and acorn every now and then… I used to work for a moron who said "the problem with the honor system is you have the honor and they have the system." Pretty much the only thing he ever got right. So Because of the A$$ holes…Red gets the hassle.


----------



## jmartel

"Holy horse in a glue factory, Batman!"


----------



## Buckethead

> I think who ever came up with that is a genius. I bet that will make a ton of money. 3% of people will go because Nickleback and ConAir are awesome, and 97% will go for the very reason Red would go. This is a cash cow.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'll be honest. I want to see it. (And "Book of Mormon" as well)

So I sold my 358 on Feebay and thought I pretty much broke even. I was wrong. Fortunately I got it for 40 USD, but after fees, I will not bring that back into the kitty. I think I'm done with ebay.


----------



## Slyy

We had about an inch, classes canceled for two days. Supposed to get almost 4 over the next 3 days, so you can imagine how that'll be! Today though, 24 degrees but 35 MPH wind outa the North…. Dear lord is that windchill brutal!!!

My thoughts on nickleback, I always thought this said it all:


----------



## duckmilk

From reading this, I'm so glad I don't know who Nickelback is.

Red, you are a good man.


----------



## john2005

I guess I never realized there was so much hate towards Nickleback. Not sayin they're great or anything, but when I turn on the radio, I would say they are about the middle of the list of "music that sucks that somehow made it to public radio and a lot of people like".


----------



## john2005

You can keep you musicals to yourself too


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Duck. The high regard is mutual.

The only "musical" I've liked in a long time. Actually I love the soundtrack. 








Well, I did play a role in "Fiddler on the Roof" in high school….but that's another story. They needed jocks because the wimpy thespians couldn't pull off some of the scenes…..lawl.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> So I sold my 358 on Feebay and thought I pretty much broke even. I was wrong. Fortunately I got it for 40 USD, but after fees, I will not bring that back into the kitty. I think I m done with ebay.
> 
> - Buckethead


Ya, feebay will get you. 10 percent to them, 3 to paypal. You have to decide if the inflated price you might get on the bay will absorb the fee. Otherwise, maybe just offer it on LJs or something. Then you just risk the 3 percent to paypal.


----------



## Slyy

Thought this was an interesting Internet goings on currently. 
My wife showed this to me on Facebook

What color would you say this dress is?









Apparently there is a lot of debate. It's truly fascinating how the things we see as absolute often are very far from it. It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Mosquito

heh, just saw that too. Thought it was interesting. Gold and white with out a question for me


----------



## ToddJB

> Well, I did play a role in "Fiddler on the Roof" in high school….but that s another story. They needed jocks because the wimpy thespians couldn t pull off some of the scenes…..lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I had a similar experience, Red. English teacher/ theater director talked a bunch of us jock kids into doing a Western musical. Turned out I liked the theater kids more than the jock kids and I really liked building sets. So I was in quite a few plays my junior and senior year - even did some community stuff in college.


----------



## Slyy

Mos you're in my wife's camp. I see it as Blue and Black. Apparently the hexadecimal code says it's blue.
As was mentioned to me by a friend who knows that kinda stuff better than I.


----------



## john2005

"this dress made me lose all of my friends and now I am so lonely." AND musicals. This place is falling apart around us.


----------



## Mosquito

I can see where the blue comes from, as the combination of lighting and being between gold makes the white look sort of blue to me, but I don't see any black at all. If I move it over to my good monitor, it's even less blue and more gold lol

John, it's just kinda that sort of night I think lol


----------



## Tugboater78

> Thought this was an interesting Internet goings on currently.
> My wife showed this to me on Facebook
> 
> What color would you say this dress is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a lot of debate. It s truly fascinating how the things we see as absolute often are very far from it. It s all a matter of perspective.
> 
> - Slyy


 Blue and black to me…

Bigred - another person who appreciates a rare film i see. Most people i know dont like it…


----------



## Pezking7p

LJ meetup date: a round of putt putt, then h00ters. Complete with work buddy/third wheel.










My work buddy trying to get a hold of his ball.









All in all a fun time.

Dress is gold and blue. Maybe like an olive green and blue.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^ tug your DVDs are alphabetized, but not quite? Does that make you OC?


----------



## Mosquito

ok, you updated that dress picture, cheater! lol

Re: LJ meet up, "a round of putt putt, then h00ters. Complete with work buddy/third wheel." AND we went to the Mall (of America)! My wife even has a hard time making that happen ;-)


----------



## Slyy

Awesome another Pitch Perfect fan!

Awe, you guys look so cute!

Dresses and musicals and bromance…. where has this thread been hiding this whole time? I think I'm in love…...


----------



## Tugboater78

I try to keep them alphabetized, but i dont have enough room in the shelf for all that i have. Also fiances daughter likes to "organize" the movies and books in the house..

Aye Pitch Perfect was a good laugh

Mos did i hear Matt Cremona mention you in his video posted today or yesterday?


----------



## woodcox

What no Perfect Storm? Poseidon Adventure? dang!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very cool on the LJ meetup. I could go for some stinkin wings.



> "this dress made me lose all of my friends and now I am so lonely." AND musicals. This place is falling apart around us.
> 
> - john2005


Sorry John, I freely admit that being in Fiddler was a blast. I should have done more stuff like that.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos did i hear Matt Cremona mention you in his video posted today or yesterday?
> 
> - Tugboater78


Yeah… I asked a question that he answered, and he knew I was local (we've exchanged messages a few times). He's on the North side of the cities, up by where my old apartment was.


----------



## Tugboater78

One time, at band camp…

shall i admit to being a band geek too? 
Marched it out with a Sousaphone on my shoulder from 7th grade till i graduated. Occasionally participate in pep band where alumni are invited too… makes me shake my head at once remembers, i cant find my carkeys sometimes but ive never forgotten how to play that instrument, play most songs from memory.


----------



## jmartel

I played the Sousaphone as well, Tug. We used to sneak stuff into football games inside them. By Senior year I stopped giving a crap, and decided to just play as loud as I possibly could every song. It was quite comical listening to the video playback the following week.

Played Tuba in Regular band and Orchestra, played Bass Trombone in Jazz Band, started out highschool playing Euphonium, played Trumpet in middleschool, etc. Only brass instrument I never learned was French Horn.


----------



## Mosquito

I played Cello in 4th grade, and Saxophone from 6th until… well sort of my 2nd year of college, and a few times a year since, but I've started playing more again this year. I played in regular band, Jazz band, and had a sax quarter for 2 years in highschool, and was in 2 sax quartets in college. I quite enjoy it


----------



## Tugboater78

Only brass i didnt play was a trombone, anything with valves i learned. Also played a good snare and quads. our director wanted me to be flexible though i always ended up back on the tuba/sousa.

Was fun times, we brought home more trophys than any of our sports teams but got no love though.


----------



## Slyy

OMG band love too?!?

Mellophone/French Horn through college and even some after. Wife and I even started dating in high school. She's got three degrees all together in music. Plays/Teaches flute as her professional job. I was only ever in it for the band trips, especially once I hit college, Per Diem pay, lots of free time, free trip = lots of underage drinking and good times. 
I'm somewhere in one of those 4 middle rows. Back in the day, last year we had Les Miles.


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Slyy.






I was in the Macy's parade in 2003. The video quality is too bad to see me, though.

I'm trying to find a video of one of the halftime shows I was in. I went to a well-off school district, so our shows were always over the top. My senior year we did Pirates of the Caribbean and we had a pirate ship that was dragged onto the field and shot streamers out of the cannons into the crowd. Trailered it to all the games, too. Best one I could find was a couple years after I was gone where they did Thriller.


----------



## DanKrager

There must be a relationship between Sousaphones, tubas and woodworking. Four years of coiled brass on my shoulder and four years of tuba sitting on my lap in the college concert band. That was my ticket to traveling the U.S. on tours. 
Now I are a woodworker. 
DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

> One time, at band camp…
> 
> shall i admit to being a band geek too?
> 
> - Tugboater78


Allow me to point out…there ain't no girls on the football team's bus.


----------



## RPhillips

> - chrisstef


LMAO!!!!!!

Hate Nickelback… hate them…


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm late. Here's my house yesterday morning. Meanwhile I'm in Minnesota with no snow at all.

















Certain employees will abuse the system however they can. It will snow a few inches in the morning, then 12 hours later people who live a mile away will call in and say they can't get to work because of the roads, and get upset when they get dinged on attendance. We also have fmla abusers. Someone always ruins a good thing for everyone else.

I played the trumpet. It's like a tiny tuba.


----------



## JayT

Are we ready to start a band now?

In high school, I was a band geek, thespian, jock, quiz bowl nerd and a few other things as well. Of course, when your high school only has 70 students total, the same ones have to do everything. Played most of the brass instruments at one time or another-started on F Horn, switched to trumpet, learned trombone to help out the jazz band and played a little euphonium when the concert band needed it.

Went on to be a trumpet major in college with a strong leavening of theater. And yes, all you low brass players, I do fit the trumpet stereotype-cocky, arrogant and doesn't make mistakes. Of course, in my case, it's all true-I never make mistakes, once I thought I did, but I was wrong. 

Edit: Dan, you have that backwards-a tuba is oversized trumpet. Trumpet player creedo-we are always, ALWAYS the center of the world and everything else is compared to us (and found wanting).


----------



## Tugboater78

> Certain employees will abuse the system however they can. It will snow a few inches in the morning, then 12 hours later people who live a mile away will call in and say they can t get to work because of the roads, and get upset when they get dinged on attendance. We also have fmla abusers. Someone always ruins a good thing for everyone else.
> - Pezking7p


Fiance was so pissed last week over similar issues, she has to drive 60 miles to get to work, but all last week she was only one who made it to work every day. Her coworkers live less than 5 miles from there. One called in cause she couldnt see her sidewalk to get to her car.

We had 12+ inches of snow last week.

My little S-10 got a workout, an made me proud, never got stuck even though i tried.

JayT - though not as small, i graduated with 65, which was a record at the time, back in 96. I was band, academic team, FFA officer (3 years), fbla, track and other things, i was always doing something. Not sure how i fit in my chores at on our farm and pulling 30hrs a week at local restaurant my last 2 years.


----------



## Slyy

JayT, never got to do any big parades like that unfortunately. And missed going to Japan by one year. My wife went with the college band after I was already done, spent 2 weeks there on the University's dime, nice trip!

And KG's got a good dang point! Ain't no girls on the football buses!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No band-geekness here. Just guitar.


----------



## Tugboater78

Have had the digital version for a while..

Now the red book has its partner..


----------



## chrisstef

Someone better check in on AF. Leonard Nimoy just passed away. Eric's going to be mess.


----------



## Airframer

Wrong franchise ya n00b!

In other news we start moving this Sunday.. bigger house and bigger shop… Going to be nice too bad I have to actually move.. f'n hate moving..


----------



## chrisstef

Just the reaction I was craving. Thank you sir. Good luck on the move buddy … it sucks.


----------



## Tugboater78

Spock died? Sigh..


----------



## Airframer

In all seriousness it is sad news. He was my favorite character in the Lord Of The Rings out of all of them..


----------



## jmartel

> Spock died? Sigh..
> 
> - Tugboater78


No, he was the person who played the Alien in the Alien movies, duh.


----------



## chrisstef

and also with you.

for ever and eeevvverrrr.


----------



## bandit571

He, Shatner, AND Col. Klink were on an early Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think his autobiography was titled "I am not Spock".

I never read it, but get the impression he did not like his stereotype.


----------



## chrisstef

Shatner. Lol. I shatner trunk once.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Bandit - Man From U.N.C.L.E. is before these guys time.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Guess that's better than shatner shoe.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## jmartel

Now, let's not forget the time that Leonard Nimoy starred in a music video for the Hobbit. It's worth the watch, and actually him singing.


----------



## chrisstef

Thread killer ^


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn I was going to post the bravest little hobbit of them all.

Contractor coming over to estimate the damages on a burst pipe in my rentals bathroom wall. I'm guessing $4500 to gut and redo with contractor grade stuff. Don't think I'll be fixing the bathroom in the long run.


----------



## bandit571

Afraid not, they were in an early Man From Uncle episode. Shatner was the "innocent bystander", Klink and Nimoy were the "bad guys", and Nimoy was Klink "Henchman". Might want to look it up…


----------



## Hammerthumb

I do remember that Bandit, but the rest of the guys here probably don't know who Col. Klink is.


----------



## bandit571

Werner Klempflinger (sp) son of a Jewish Conductor…

Kommandant of Stalag 13. Hogan's Heros…..


----------



## Buckethead

"My favorite woodworking forum is a haven from the idiocy of Multicolored Frocks and Argentine Camel Escapes" I bragged on the twitter dot com.

You hurt me bad, LJ.


----------



## ShaneA

I got cabinet saws on my brain. I have the Rigid TS3650 now. She has served me well over the yrs, and I got a great deal on it to begin with. However, there are some limitations and shortcomings of the contractor design.

Some might say I am a cheapskate. I prefer to think of it as value oriented. I have looked at the usual suspects. Grizz, Jet, PM and Sawstop. I really don't want to spend $3200, but I guess I "could". However, that will only get me the Sawstop w/free mobile base 3hp and 36" rails. I could be in a PM2000 for $2600 w/52" rails and base. Jet for about $2200 with 52" rails. One of the Grizzly saws would push $1800 or more due to freight, sales tax, mobile base.

I am not sure I want to have a saw with only 30" rails, which they all offer. Sawstop has a nice 36" option which is what my Rigid has. The cheapskate in me says get the Jet or PM plus upgrade my DC. But then if I was ever picking my fingers up off the floor, I would be pissed because I skimped out the last several hundred bucks.

I may not due anything yet, they are all running promos right now. The guy at Woodcraft told me Sawstop was outselling the other top 7mfgs of cab saws combined. They didn't even have a PM2000 or Xacta Saw on display. The Sawstop seemed solid, and most people are happy with the fit finish. But, I noticed the PM outweighs all the others by like 150lbs. Must be some extra metal in there somewhere.

Craig's List is a joke for powertools around my parts. There are some people who are very proud of their junk, and I would prefer new w/warranty and riving knife.

Sawstop prolly is the correct choice, but that is pushing the top coin for just a table saw.


----------



## Airframer

For the record the damn dress is Blue and Black.. if you think otherwise your a natzsy..


----------



## jmartel

Shane, personally I'd either go with A) The Grizz due to price, or B) Sawstop due to the safety thing. Honestly, until the other manfacturers get that technology I don't really see the point in paying the same amount of money for a saw that's no better and doesn't have the added safety features. But that's my opinion, of course.


----------



## chrisstef

For me, id have a tough time not going with the grizz shane. At half price of a SS it seems like a great deal minus the whole potential missing falanges thing. I dunno i just dont do enough work in the shop to justify a top notch anything.


----------



## ToddJB

^ even his workmate is an off brand.


----------



## ShaneA

Makes sense, I am always a bit worried about the whole Grizzly QC thing, but the value seems there for sure. Plus, they are about half as much which means I can buy other crap. Then I need to get the electrician back out to see if how painful it would be to get powered up properly.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some reason I can't get on this thread with chrome today. Stef prolly blocked me.

Shane- I overanalyze big purchase too. About the only thing I can add is that the choice would be between Griz and sawstop for me too. I have several Jet and Griz machines. The little QC things on the Grizzly dont' affect the performance at all. The Jets seem to have just as many plastic parts etc. Jets are overpriced in my opinion. Powermatics are not, but then you in the sawstop price range.

Actually. I do have an extra Jet TS you can HAVE. Should fit in a flat rate box…..








I'm such a good friend.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, I saw Werner Klempflinge (sp?) in Sound of Music on Broadway. Was pretty good.


----------



## chrisstef

How could i ever block you Red? Seeing your ugly mug everyday is like walking into walmart for me. It Makes me feel so much better about myself.


----------



## Tugboater78

So i finished putting this homemade moxon together









Then tested the cutting ability of the dovetail saw i got from chrisstef.
does purty good, just needs a good user.









So decided to attempt some dovetails.













































need some practice and to sharpen up my chisels, but im pleased with the results. Oh i didnt mark the cuts out, just tilted the saw and went with it, marks out with dividers though to get some spacing.


----------



## jmartel

I don't have a Grizzly TS, but there's no real QC issues with my bandsaw, so I would definitely buy from them again.

Apparently my wife was pimping me out to the other girls at her gym this morning whose husbands are too inept to even put Ikea furniture together. Hopefully I'll get some furniture commissions later this year from it. I told her to only pimp me out to the hot ones.


----------



## chrisstef

Tyzack time tugger! Tails are lookin pretty good man.


----------



## Buckethead

Truuuuu. Nice looking tails! Even more difficult to pull off in white pine.


----------



## ToddJB

> Apparently my wife was pimping me out to the other girls at her gym this morning whose husbands are too inept to even put Ikea furniture together. Hopefully I ll get some furniture commissions later this year from it. I told her to only pimp me out to the hot ones.
> 
> - jmartel


"Sure, I can put this bed together for you. Does your husband also need me to show you how to use it?"


----------



## DanKrager

In early days I distasted Grizzly, afraid of their QC issues. Now I have two grizzly bandsaws, a tablesaw, two shapers, a 4 roll feeder, and a 25" wide belt sander. No issues on any of them and I bought them used. I did replace the TS bearings and that involved a trip to NAPA and about $36. Very happy.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart leaves snail trails.


----------



## jmartel

Happens to the best of us.


----------



## jmartel

Also, apparently someone took the time to piece together every grunt from Home Improvement together in one video.






To get the full effect, you have to turn on closed captioning.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Some might say I am a cheapskate. I prefer to think of it as value oriented.
> 
> - ShaneA


If I might pass on my grandaddy's advice…

"When it comes to tool, buy one, only one, the best you can get - for now and forever a-men."

I still have a couple of his tools and my brother has some as well. I have a socket set that he bought back in the 50's (or so I have been told) and it still works fine. My brother has his carpenter's level and it still checks right on.

As for me, I would love to have a Saw Stop but just can't afford it. Plus, I would have to do major power up grades to a house I am only going to have 5 more years in order to use any thing but a 15 amp contractor's saw.

And then there is the whole "I'm not really sure what I am doing so better tools won't improve my quality" thing.


----------



## 7Footer

Any of you guys use either the Woodriver adjustable base or the HTC one ? The HTC is on sale for $50 and the Woodriver for $60. The HTC is slightly better reviews but it has plastic looking lever locks for the wheels, whereas the Woodriver has metal levers. Just curious, I need to pick up a couple tonight before they go off of the sale price… I suppose it probably doesn't make a big difference which I go with, just want some input from the panel, I did see one of two people say that the foot lever broke on the HTC… 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/148515/WoodRiver-Adjustable-Mobile-Base.aspx
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/150781/HTC-Adjustable-Mobile-Base-HTC-2000.aspx

The color of the dress is chubby

Tugbeezy will put his mouth on any brass-valved orifice.


----------



## theoldfart

Noah, I had the plastic crap levers on the HTC break. The Woodcraft brand has held up better. I think BYo got HTC to replace his.


----------



## Mosquito

unfortunately I have no advice to offer on mobile bases, as I don't have any machines that would make use of one

My kind of mess on the bench tonight. Computer parts and wooden parts. This is the stage that I hate, when my "work" consists of 5 minutes of cutting and sizing pieces, 15 minutes of waiting for glue to dry


----------



## theoldfart

Mos my dear boy, you apparently have no appreciation what "a mess" trully means. That work space is about as neat as I've ever seen. I think it's just staged. You sir are foisting a canard on us sloppy workers. You should look into some help with that OCD affliction!

Oh yea, nice work bye the way


----------



## Mosquito

lol it does bother me slightly when my bench is messy. Partly because it's small enough that a mess like that makes it rather difficult to do anything of much scale.

And I've had better messes myself…


----------



## jmartel

The wife is making me read a book called "Organization Solutions for People with ADHD". I think she's trying to tell me something…


----------



## Mosquito

lol I'm very much the tidy organized one between my wife and I, that's for sure.


----------



## jmartel

The funny part is, I keep getting distracted while reading it and haven't gotten far yet.


----------



## widdle

shane..I had to drive all around to see the different saws you mentioned,(except the grizzly) i felt the sawstop seemed the best made..Bought the sawstop, No issues.The rpm's are less than the other saws.Which means something but thats what i got..The base is killer, smooth as silk…
Since than i bought a powermatic jointer , and would have a hard time saying its the gold standard.. .Customer service on the powermatic tool, was a joke..

7 I have two htc bases, a heavy and the light duty.Would recommend the heavier base…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The wife is making me read a book called "Organization Solutions for People with ADHD". I think she s trying to tell me something…
> 
> - jmartel


My wife gave me the same book…I have no idea where I put it.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 JMart and Kelvin. (Oh look at the shiny object!)

Now…can't remember what I was going to say!
DanK


----------



## lysdexic

*Shane*

The picture is not one of my personal collection but I have many. I started a morbid collection by photographing all the woodworking injuries that I see. I finally quit because they are so routine. I see this stuff every week with all types of woodworkers from the alcoholic, self-employed carpenter doing remodeling jobs to the 78 year old Korean War vet who has been woodworking since his dad taught him.

There is a premium to be paid for a SawStop. However, consider the bill from the ER visit. Then add the $10,000 surgical bill. Next, consider the lost wages from missed work as you convalesce for 6 weeks. Finally, think of the permanent disability if you, god forbid, suffer a complete amputation.

I know the SawStop is not a panacea but the above scenario happens often.

I post this because I care.


----------



## lysdexic

> The wife is making me read a book called "Organization Solutions for People with ADHD". I think she s trying to tell me something…
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> My wife gave me the same book…I have no idea where I put it.
> 
> - KelvinGrove





> +1 JMart and Kelvin. (Oh look at the shiny object!)
> 
> Now…can t remember what I was going to say!
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Now that's funny


----------



## lysdexic

7,

I have both. They work fine but the orange plastic levers on the HTC did break. The company replaced them. Unfortunately they replaced them with another set of orange plastic levers. So, I fear its just a matter of time before it happens again.


----------



## chrisstef

Fear monger ^


----------



## lysdexic

No ********************. Right?

Talk about a thread killer.


----------



## theoldfart

Better a thread killer than a lost appendage, thanks for the wake up call. You should post one of these every month or so. Thanks BYo


----------



## Mosquito

It wasn't me that needed the convincing, it was my wife; that spending that much money on a saw someday would be worth it. I've showed her a couple of your persuasive pictures in the past, and she's fairly well on board now…

Lots of things need to happen in order to get that far anyway, though.


----------



## Buckethead

Hard to deny the benefit of a saw that can save your hand in the event of an accident. Financially, and beyond.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hard to deny the benefit of a saw that can save your hand in the event of an accident. Financially, and beyond.
> 
> - Buckethead


True! And, for what its worth, my next saw will have the saw stop technology.


----------



## chrisstef

That pinky rip does look pretty clean. Peeled that puppy back like cypress.


----------



## widdle

I will add , to what lysdexic said..I am 48, have been a carpenter and only a carpenter since 18. i purposely never commited to one company or builder soo i could pick where i wanted to work and bounce back and forth from framing or finish,and than in my mid thirties , turned a few properties, soo was able to also higher carps..that said, probably worked with around and for a hudred bad ,ok and excellent builders and carpenters..Seen plenty different accidents… Seen really good responsible guys get cut…along with physical rehab…The mental part effects guys just as much, if not worse..Knock on wood…


----------



## widdle

Lots of things need to happen in order to get that far anyway, though…

Mos , if you mean an accident…I disagree..


----------



## Mosquito

No, Widdle. I mean we need to buy a house, find/have enough shop space set up where I can have/use a table saw, and put together the funding for all that and the table saw. I don't have any of the above yet, so that's what has to happen first.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's alright Scotty. that part needs to be said. The price of a sawstop is cheaper than any ER visit. It ticks me off that I don't have a riving knive on my TS and Jet refuses to make one. I'll just need to fashion one myself.

Well, I got booted off a facebook group for buying and selling Antique tools….lol. After some beautiful molding planes sold to, of course, Jim Bode, I commented it how bummed me out that those went to a dealer to be flipped instead of a woodworker. The other tool dealers did not take kindly to that

I should keep my philosophies to myself. I don't have a problem with tool dealers. Some do it with class like DonW and Walt. Some are shysters like Bode.


----------



## widdle

Gotcha..My bad
..When i was about twenty 23 or so, i worked on a house for and with my uncle and a local good carpeter in the Bay islands of Honduras, half the cutting was handsaws, cuz of hoopty generator.The dude had half his left thumb gone and said it was a handsaw accident..He was prolly messin with me..I dont know…So ..carefull mos..jus sayin..


----------



## Mosquito

I could see how you could make it halfway through a finger in one stroke of the handsaw… ouch. Hopefully it was sharp so it was at least clean?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

One good thing, with Sawstop's selling like hotcakes…..there will be more on the used market.


----------



## widdle

i never used a saw with a riving knife up until the last couple years…they are sweet..


----------



## Pezking7p

Hurt myself with hand tools all the time. Especially chisels. It's not hard to see how a momentary lapse in a table saw or circular saw can cost you an appendage.

Two guys at work last week told stories of their grandfathers dying by falling into saw mill blades while trying to unstick a log. One of the guys said he reached out for his grandads hand when he fell and ended up hanging on to half his torso. ********************in scary real life stuff right there. I'll be buying a sawstop as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## 489tad

All happy to post more homestead progress and I see someones hand turned to hamburger. Yuck, but glad for the reminder.
Anyway, not quiet a year but the bath is done. Installed the sink and hooked up the plumbing. Last week, (because of the cabinet design not able to center on the light above) I moved the light over 1/2" by making a plate with off set holes. Used my plasma cutter so no pictures of my shatty work will be shone. I do like that thing. Put the mirror on a American Cleat to slide it over a bit. The other modification was cut a scallop in the bottom drawer back to clear the hot water valve. El Wifo is pleased with the results. Up next on my plate is to knock out a frame for a scarf my daughter made at art camp. Dyed silk, it looks pretty good. Then back to the pine hutch. Anyway you guys have a good weekend. Just inserted the pictures. The used, new to me laptop puts the pictures on top of the post so I have to pay attention to order and placement, but not today. I have a nice little beer buzz going on and I really don't care. Later


----------



## lysdexic

I got your beer buzz and raise you an IPA


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, bathroom looks great. Awesome tiling


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Dan!

I'm gettin' some decent progress made on that little computer case competition thing


----------



## john2005

> *Shane*
> 
> The picture is not one of my personal collection but I have many. I started a morbid collection by photographing all the woodworking injuries that I see. I finally quit because they are so routine. I see this stuff every week with all types of woodworkers from the alcoholic, self-employed carpenter doing remodeling jobs to the 78 year old Korean War vet who has been woodworking since his dad taught him.
> 
> There is a premium to be paid for a SawStop. However, consider the bill from the ER visit. Then add the $10,000 surgical bill. Next, consider the lost wages from missed work as you convalesce for 6 weeks. Finally, think of the permanent disability if you, god forbid, suffer a complete amputation.
> 
> I know the SawStop is not a panacea but the above scenario happens often.
> 
> I post this because I care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


So, have you considered sales…?


----------



## ToddJB

Cool design, Mos


----------



## ShaneA

Looks good Mos and Dan.

I had the Grizzly in the cart. Then BYo throws out a shredded pinky and I am feeling the benefit of the Sawstop. One never thinks it will be them with an accident, but I know stuff happens…and quickly. Would have been nice to grab the Grizzly and another toy or two. But maybe I just go with a saw.

Do you Sawstop owners have the dado cartridge too? Can it be operated with a dado blade w/o the cartridge?


----------



## chrisstef

You deserve a buzz and then some Dan. I don't ever wanna do a bathroom. Way too many thngs to deal with. Ive gotta say that yours came out awesome. Id be proud to take a dump in that joint.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Dan, i should home a bath of mine would turn out that nice. Guess we'll find out next year.

The thing with tablesaws….they are very predictable. However, wood is not. Every time I've had a close call is because the wood did something I didn't expect.

Coached the last bball game of the year this afternoon. I prefer to act as if the refs don't exist in bball. Tough though. Today's game was totally decided by refs….hate to see that. Oh well, they're all good boys from good families. We followed up with pizza and a beer buzz. Life is good. Here's to ya fellers.


----------



## widdle

Actually your right redmon, there are no ref's in baseball..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Id be proud to take a dump in that joint.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sometimes this thread is just like being back in junior high.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Touche Wid. Baseball is next. One of the dad's in that pic coaches that. It's a good time. He's a tax attorney, and their team is the "tax dodgers." Their jersey numbers are 1040 etc…


----------



## widdle

I don't read well..go dodgers..


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Slyy

Holy ******************** I missed you guyz! I leave for hardly a day and we go from awesome band nerdness to finger amputations!
FYI this is what Armageddon looks like in OK:









Also, I respect the hell outa my power tools cuz I know they don't give a hoot about me, maybe one of the reasons to use hand tools more!
And I miss Spock one of only 3 Trek signatures I'll never have…...


----------



## Buckethead

Hydrangea leaves with lime?


----------



## Airframer

Is that your ball cradle Tony? Cute..


----------



## lysdexic

Went and saw American Sniper this afternoon. I have never walked out of a movie where it was if I was leaving a funeral. No one said a word. No one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I've heard it's good. Can't remember that last movie I saw at the theater that wasn't animated.

Tony's eating plants again. I think there was some veggies on my pizza.


----------



## woodcox

Yep. It tows too!









Cantilevered cases, horticulture, and bath houses all coo!
Not being able to count to nine. Not so much.


----------



## john2005

Nice


----------



## racerglen

@ The Old Fart, Kevin, particularly, and the rest of the community as well.
As of 11:30 Friday, with a half hour to go on my shift I handed in my notice, two weeks and I'm retiring.
As of the 11th it'll be 38 years since I started here,with a brief 5 year stint with what became a sister company and then back here.
Giving my supervisor a WHOLE weekend to stew about it, inadvertently his boss as well as he's on holidays for this week.. I turned 66 in October, time for more rust hunting, and a lot of other things like my drag racing that has been a thorn in their sides ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Glen, I raise a pint in toast to you. Now life gets fun. Congratulations. BTW, remember ibuprofen is your friend


----------



## 489tad

Enjoy Glen.


----------



## Tugboater78

I raise my travel mug of coffee to you glen!


----------



## racerglen

Thanks guys !


----------



## Tim457

Congratulations Glen. You don't sound like you're going to have a hard time letting go.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Glen, We have a beer drinking club which meets on my front porch on a flexible schedule during good weather. If your retired travels bring you to north GA, stop by. And I am only about 10 years behind you!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Next weekend is the Atlanta Woodworking show. Anyone from this area going?


----------



## KelvinGrove

From This---



>


To this---










Ya'll make fun of him but the man may have a plan!


----------



## Pezking7p

Congrats glen! We're they surprised?

Tim, it's about a 5 hour drive so not so much. Would be a lot of fun, though.


----------



## Slyy

Glen congrats on the retirement!!! Hope you get to enjoy it for a very good long while!


----------



## Pezking7p

Full inset hinges look great on the cabinets, but functionally they don't compare to European hinges. Cabinets close hard and don't stay closed. I didn't like the idea of adding the spring loaded magnet latches, so I used a forstner bit to drill a small hole behind each hinge and glued a rare earth magnet in there. It works pretty well, the doors closed and stay closed if you close them gently, but they don't close softly and the still stay open if you leave them open. Anyway the end result is a pretty good compromise and cost me $16 in magnets. Not sure what people do who actually install these hinges. Certainly no one would accept this performance as-is?


----------



## summerfi

Way to go Glen! I started looking forward to retirement the day I started work. It took me 33 years to get there, but it was worth the wait. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats Glen. Well deserved. I'd buy your first retirement beer if there wasn't a tariff

Pez, I know. Spring loaded hinges have their advantages. On furniture I've used magnets, or these buggers.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Glen! I shall hoist a red delicious when the day comes in honor. Another 30 years for me! Right around the corner.


----------



## Mosquito

almost 40 for me, assuming I get to retire lol

Congrats Glen!


----------



## ToddJB

5 more years for me, then I should be good. Right?

Congrats Glen. Enjoy it for all of us!


----------



## Tugboater78

Ill probably be dead before i retire. If industry statistics were applied..


----------



## racerglen

Again thanks guys, and yes Dan they were surprized, at least one was ..well shall we say..shocked, wanted to know if all I had to do was give two weeks. Should have answered that one, labour law here, employee dosen't have to give notice, employer does.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Glen.

Well I ordered plans for the boat yesterday. Now I need to find a source for Redwood lumber to make it as light as possible.

Probably won't start it for a month or two though.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jdhd


----------



## chrisstef

Snow. More fuggin snow. Like whip cream on top of the $hit sandwich that was known as february. Suckaluckadingdong.

And to scotty ..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Snow. More fuggin snow. Like whip cream on top of the $hit sandwich that was known as february. Suckaluckadingdong.
> 
> - chrisstef


Next on the hit parade:


----------



## KelvinGrove

And with a little time in the shop…the first dry fit of the abrasives storage unit. One day this will be part of a sanding station with a downdraft top and storage for belt, RO, palm, and finish sanders.


----------



## chrisstef

At least that ones going to bring southerly winds and most likely rain which should go real well with the copious amounts of snow on the ground. They say we'll hit 50 and that will be a real change of pace from the avg temp in feb of 16 degrees.

Im officially stir crazy.


----------



## jmartel

> Jdhd
> 
> - Pezking7p


Yeah, I have it. It can get bad, sometimes. Probably why I have about 5 or 6 projects going on at the moment in the shop. And I just got an order for another box, so add one more to be started this week.


----------



## SASmith

Been playing around with a screw cutting jig.
This one is 3". Thinking about building an adjustable height stool using a big screw.









Tick marks every 1/2" for 2TPI








Spiral laid out on printer paper.









Knife the line then handsaw to 5/8" depth








Maiden voyage.








Pretty happy with the results.

Still waiting on a bit to try to make some nuts.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Scott, reminds me of when Mauricio worked so hard to make his screw cutting contraption…


----------



## SASmith

Yeah Mauricio's blog was very helpful.


----------



## Airframer

Well, we were supposed to start moving into the new house today but the home owners weren't finished with the new floors yet and still had trash and crap in the house. Soooooo they are supposedly pulling an all nighter to get it ready by tomorrow with pro-rated rent and such. Either way I'm peeing on it tomorrow one way or another.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Scott


----------



## Slyy

Swing with a wide arc Eric!

Scott, that's awesome. Mauricio's blog was pretty great I admire anyone taking on that particular build. Not gonna lie, when I get around to it, in just buying some metal hardware (for the first go round at least).


----------



## jmartel

Back to taking half the bike apart to fix one thing again.


----------



## ToddJB

Addressing that oil leak?


----------



## Tugboater78

So im gonna try my damndest to go to LN event in Cincinnati @ Pop Wood magazine in april. Fiance wants to go with me, and i warned her i may end up buying something. She seemed ok with that.


----------



## Mosquito

to be fair, you bought her a ring, right? lol I'm a little bummed I haven't seen a LN event scheduled for my area this year :-(


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A-game today. Inlay install. Wanted to do it yesterday, but I should know better on a weekend. Took the kids bowling instead. 









And this is why I hate new cars. Thank you to the jerkface did this in the bowling alley parking lot.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Morning boys.

Congrats Glen.

Hang tough Stef, almost there.

Outstanding work Dan, Mos and Tim.

What did they do, open their door with all their might? For fu(k's sake! That sucks Red.


----------



## jmartel

> Addressing that oil leak?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep. Because the exhaust was directly below the sump, I had to pull everything else off just to get the sump off. Turned a quick 10 minute job into a few hours worth of time. Now I need to refill the coolant as well.

Red, that looks to be in an easy enough location that you can pound it out. Curved piece of metal and use of a heat gun or can of compressed air turned upsidown (will shoot out freezing liquid that will supercool the metal and make it shrink) should be able to get most of it out.

Put the car up on jack stands (not just the jack), remove the wheel, and pound it out from inside the wheel well. You will probably have to remove the plastic wheel well guard, but that's usually just plastic rivets holding it on.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I know T. Probably big ol' truck/gypsy rig. Lotta those around here.

Jmart- I wish you'd just rub it out for me.


----------



## Buckethead

Red, I can see you're wearing short sleeves, or your long sleeves are rolled up. At least the weather's nice!


----------



## jmartel

You'd like that, wouldn't you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, perfect reflection of my ugly mug. The weather was pretty nice here yesterday. Cleaned out the car (kids are nasty, mold found). Even buffed up my new dent.

Glad I didn't buy laminate from Lumber liquidators…..and the stock plummets.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/lumber-liquidators-linked-to-health-and-safety-violations/


----------



## ToddJB

That sucks, Red. But I say leave it. If you fix it you'll stress out every time a bump or bruise happens.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh my goodness, that pic of the mangled hand…. Yikes. I cannot imagine. Since getting the grrrrrrrrrrrrrippers over x-mas, I've felt way better and safer making cuts on my TS. My pops lost his ring finger on his left hand working on one of our spray trucks in back in the early 90's. He had his wedding ring on and slipped coming down the ladder from the tanks, the ring got caught in this steel grate and ripped the flesh clean off, they put it in a bag and took it with them to the hospital, and they told him that he could save the finger but he'd have to have it sewn into his stomach for 6-9 months for the tissue to repair itself, but there was no guarantee that it would have full function, so he decided to just amputate it…. It was crazy.

Dang that sucks Red, like Tony said, it looks like they put all they had into it, that's a bigtime door ding, I just hope that isn't a Prius… A little Jfluff might make you feel better.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I've stopped wearing my wedding ring because of stories like that, 7. I've got a tattoo now instead. Not ideal for everyone, but it works for me.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah it was really crazy, another one of those days that I have a picture just burned in my mind, I remember coming home when my Mom picked me up from school, i was in 4th or 5th grade, my Dad wasn't suppose to be home but the screen door was open and his truck wasn't there, we went inside and he was laying in the bed with this wrap on his hand that seemed like it was as big as a 200 oz boxing glove and you could still see a blood stain, and this was back before everyone had cell phones, so my mom and I both had no idea that he'd been at the hospital all day, it was nuts.

I'm not a big fan of wearing my ring either, but man, the ladies just can't keep themselves under control every time I take it off…

You know the drill, pic of the ring tattoo or it didn't happen!


----------



## ToddJB

It just a matter of time before I lose a digit. My Dad lost his middle finger when he was working on a bulldozer, had his hand in some gearing and some numb nuts hoped up in the dozer and fired it up. Dad was wearing gloves, so when he took off the glove the finger fell out. And my brother was welding up a large wrench (for a like a 2 foot nut), had it vertical in a vice. Vice jaws slipped, his hands were on the top of the jaw, and the wrench sheared his pinky off. Dad's missing his, brother had his sewed back on.

My time is coming, it's looming like Hog at a playground.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## 7Footer

Btw - did any of you guys see this SNL Skit about ISIS? I thought it was hilarious but a bunch of people are making a big deal about it…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I never used to wear a ring when I was a sparky….for obvious reasons. I still barely wear one. I don't like wearing jewelry of any kind.


----------



## Slyy

7' - fuggin hilarious skit!

BRK - yeah one of the reasons why our '10 Civic is the last new car I'm gonna buy likely! Hadn't had it 6 months when my dad was in the ICU, some di(k lick keyed the thing all the way down passenger side in the parking lot!

And on the TS thing, my dad and grandfather both had one thumb that was shorter than the other. Dad also had a pinky that didn't close all the way due to severed tendon. I use that thing but don't think it scares respect straight into me every time i turn it on.


----------



## DanKrager

I don't wear a ring anymore after two close calls. Never thought about a tatoo until I saw one the other day. That's not a bad solution, but I don't have 7'ers problem.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hellz ya…..both installed well. 









Can you hear the Five Iron Frenzy in the background Todd?


----------



## AnthonyReed

OHHHH …. pretty!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great man. I hung out with Jeff the Girl last night.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks fellers. Those burl pieces should finish up nice.

Ya know Todd, your church really is the Scum of the Earth. lawl. Still cracks me up that's what they named it.


----------



## ToddJB

It's Biblical, yo.

1 Corinthians 4:11-13 NIV

11 To this very hour we go hungry and thirsty, we are in rags, we are brutally treated, we are homeless. 12 We work hard with our own hands. When we are cursed, we bless; when we are persecuted, we endure it; 13 when we are slandered, we answer kindly. Up to this moment we have become the *scum of the earth*, the refuse of the world.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cut it out you are making Kevin nervous.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ok, back to talkin about your wieners.

Since I'm makin something for the wifey, I had to get a new toy. This new router fence worked slick for the stringing inlay groove. Pretty good quality for 40 bones. Bosch makes good tools.


----------



## theoldfart

And I'm nervous because?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No reason whatsoever. You're cool as a cucumber as I hear it told.


----------



## jmartel

> I don t wear a ring anymore after two close calls. Never thought about a tatoo until I saw one the other day. That s not a bad solution, but I don t have 7 ers problem.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I like it. One thing to keep in mind is that you can't really get a tattoo on the underside of your finger. It will just rub off/bleed together. So mine stops halfway around each side. And you can't really get anything that detailed either or else it may bleed together.

After wearing a ring for a few years, I gotta say I really like not wearing one anymore. But, the wife likes that I'm still branded so to speak, so it works out well for both parties.

I haven't listened to Five Iron Frenzy in a long time. I was always more a fan of bands like Streetlight Manifesto or Operation Ivy for ska stuff. Streetlight was awesome live. One of the best shows I've been to.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry but foxfire is not loading the picture of your tat Jmart.


----------



## Mosquito

^ lol nicely done Tony


----------



## jmartel

You've seen one tramp stamp, you've seen them all, Tony. Or in my case, a whale tail due to my fat ass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did I tell you about the midget (little person? can't remember which is proper) stripper that moved in next door?


----------



## Buckethead

Speaking of trampstamps ^^^


----------



## chrisstef

What!? I need this story in my life Tony.


----------



## chrisstef

must. eliminate. lock jam.


----------



## jmartel

> Did I tell you about the midget (little person? can t remember which is proper) stripper that moved in next door?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I think they prefer the term "Fun Sized".


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'd post a picture but you've seen one fun size stripper, you've seen um all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Disheartening and wrong, see?


----------



## chrisstef

That hurts me deep. I was really waiting to hear what the furniture looked like. I was envisioning nothing larger than a loveseat with cropped legs and flattened cushions. A school chair and desk. One of those apartment sized dishwashers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to toy with your emotions Stef, I was trying to illustrate a point about JTat's, heretofore, ink fantasy.


----------



## ShaneA

I am disappointed too. I was thinking this was a chance for Tony to get into a more diverse crowd, and then of course we assume she has some other stripper friends. Get your singles all lined up T.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane even started up a collection …


----------



## AnthonyReed

No need to bribe them Shane, pretty talk works better.


----------



## ShaneA

Awesome! I think we will get some results with that. Who could pass that up?


----------



## 7Footer

haha! Gawd I love midget stripper stories.

Jfingertat

Rounding the home stretch with my garage/future shop until we sell the house, put a coat of that Rustoleum Expoyshield on the floor yesterday, I like that stuff, nice and easy application.. The prep was the worst part, my floor was a mess, had to scrape the entire effin thing by hand… It's a tid bit nipply at my casa though, it's suppose to be dry and able to walk on after 12 hours, it wasn't even close this morning when I checked it, it was still tacky and had been 18 hours.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speaking of pictures…. like to see the progress if you ever get the chance. Glad to hear it is moving along well for you 7.


----------



## 7Footer

I know I was thinking about that as I typed it… Was gonna post from start to finish, still have some work to do on the lighting though, but with only 3 shop lights in there now it's bright as $hit…. I'll take a pic of the floor tonight, it's pretty tits…. Problem is now I'm gonna have to be careful! Gonna need to get a couple of floor mats or sumpin.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Don't really want to alarm you 7, but keep the packaging the coating came in. It should not be tacky after 18hrs and you might have received some out of date material. I hope not. It would be a mess to correct.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, uhhhhh yeah that would be bad, very bad! I guess you'd just have to paint right over it again if that were the case? I can't image trying to remove it…. Gawd I don't even want to talk about it! It was pretty chilly for PDX yesterday though and I left the garage door cracked open… Crap, Paul!

Hey saw guys check this out, pretty cool looking! Saw shipper, is that like the top/bottom of a crate? 
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/atq/4904567160.html


----------



## chrisstef

Thats cool as hell 7.

The crate. Not the floor …. Yet.


----------



## KelvinGrove

That would make a cool table.


----------



## Slyy

Wonder if it was used for saw mill blades? Sandwhich in between two of those guys? That's make for one awesome table!


----------



## Slyy

Just got some Summerfield specials in the mail!


----------



## ToddJB

Man, so many of our saw tills are richer because of Bob


----------



## chrisstef

I hereby dub thee … "backsaw bob".

Edit: or Jolly St. Bob

Double edit: or Bob Derek cause hes deliverin that old school sexyness.

Final thought: Jolly St. Bob Derek


----------



## Slyy

> Man, so many of our saw tills are richer because of Bob
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd, more awesome than that are all the tills that will be the richer with the same saws long after we are all gone from this Earth. Pretty cool to tie so many together in such a fashion.


----------



## Mosquito

Getting that list down there. Only a few things left before this one's done…



















Stanley #4 for scale


----------



## johnstoneb

You've got a winner.


----------



## Mosquito

I'd be pretty stoked if I won… here's the competition (renderings)


----------



## ToddJB

Super cool, Mos. I've never followed custom computer design builds but it would be hard for me to believe if you weren't a front runner in the field.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Ya, perfect reflection of my ugly mug. The weather was pretty nice here yesterday. Cleaned out the car (kids are nasty, mold found). Even buffed up my new dent.
> 
> Glad I didn t buy laminate from Lumber liquidators…..and the stock plummets.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/lumber-liquidators-linked-to-health-and-safety-violations/
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Have to be really careful when you read these types of articles. You'll notice that they continually talk about California state emissions levels, not any other state. They also never mention the test method used. Test methods are everything, and if you're not testing the same way as regulations are set, then All bets are off. I've been on both sides of the test method thing when working in the solar panel industry, which is to say the side that calls out people who fake tests, and the side that alters test methods to fake other people out. 3rd party testers will test things however you ask them to, so unless an ASTM, or mil-spec test is cited, the results are not comparable.

/soapbox. Time for bed. 72 degrees tomorrow and the shop needs a scrubbing.


----------



## Slyy

Chris that is a great piece of art men.
No doubt why your piece was chosen to be among those in the competition. Computer inside a couple trees: what's not to like about that?


----------



## ToddJB

First project posted. I'm not longer just a voyer


----------



## Buckethead

Mos, those are all awesome designs. Each appealing in a very different manner. I prefer yours, and I'm sure I'm biased. It will all depend upon the collective biases and preferences of the judges. Here's hoping they all have an organic breakfast the morning of the contest.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nope Todd, makes you a sandbagger is all. I'll send you some more walnut if it inspires you to make eye candy like that.

Pez- I hear ya. I don't believe everything I read. Any press about the railroad is generally laughable to those that work there.

Nice Mos- I like yours the best….but they aren't asking me I guess.


----------



## widdle

Very impressive todd and Mos..killer


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys.

Red, is the walnut you sent me the same stuff that we picked up from that wood barter guy?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No, that'd be silly. It's stuff from my lumber guy Paul. I sent you crotch walnut. Which I learned after joining WB….is different from burl.

So, technically it's black walnut, not claro. You so lied on you project post.

Ps. burl makes sweet inlays….


----------



## jmartel

Looks nice, Red.

So, I managed to find the valve shim that I dropped into the bike engine way back in November tonight. Completely forgot about it until it showed up in the oil pan. Glad that I know where it went now.


----------



## jmartel

> No, that d be silly. It s stuff from my lumber guy Paul. I sent you crotch walnut. Which I learned after joining WB….is different from burl.
> - BigRedKnothead


Walnut has curl figure, crotch figure (also called feathering), burl, swirl (from stumps), and I've seen some with dark spots throughout as well that's almost like birdseye.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet inlays Red, definitely wanna be you when I grow up.


----------



## ToddJB

I did not lie, silly. The wood for the project was the Claro from WB. But if it helps you sleep tonight I can say I got it from you 

I did turn a little something from the stuff you gave me last night. The coloring is a little different, but then again I used a different finish.

Your inlay is bad ass.


----------



## Tugboater78

Awesome red

Learned 2 things in last 24 hrs, i need a better marking gauge, and that seasoned SYP is hard as hell to Cut or pare, the dark resinous rings are giving my supersharp chisels a run for thier money.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

'Course I'm goofin Todd. I thought you said you were using that piece I sent for your swap item. Claro is a little different in texture and appearance than black walnut…..but nothing drastic. I still haven't made anything from the claro burl I bought.

Gotta go, my daughter is yelling at her legos.


----------



## jmartel

Coworker just traded in his Jeep Wrangler for a Prius C. Such a disappointment. I told him he needed to put truck nutz on the back of it.


----------



## JayT

^ Is his name Tony?


----------



## chrisstef

I told him he needed to put truck nutz on the back of it.

So that you can love him once again?


----------



## ShaneA

Hog was the initial Prius rocker. Lest we forget.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog was the OG. I love that fugger.


----------



## Tugboater78

Practice with big dovetails..


----------



## chrisstef

Get some Tug! Youre on a tear brother.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I dig it tug. I'd love to have some natural light this time of year.

Speakin of hog, I was just experiementing with some shellac that dude sent me.

Thanks for the kudos on the inlay "flowers" fellas. I just redid the leaves because they came out kinda cock-eyed. Nailed it the second time though.


----------



## Slyy

Tug, those look like the sawbenches from Billy's Little Bench blog. I was thinking about making some à la Schwartz but found the sketch up plans for the others and kinda dig them.


----------



## 7Footer

Dood, Todd, that marking gauge is full on chub-status, fantastic job man.

Lol @ Jolly St. Bob Derek

Comp case is killer mos, you gotsta be a front runner, and I hope the judges can appreciate all that hand tool work you do!

Sweetness Red, you never disappoint!

Todd loves Red's crotch wood

Here's a few pics of my garage…. Still need to take some tape off of the edges, put casing and trim around the windows, and put a new door in that goes to my back patio (needs a solid core exterior).... The wall adjoining the house was the smallest wall, and it was the only one with 1 50 year old coat of tape and mud over the joints, the rest was bare.

Oh and Paul, crisis averted, no tackiness! Floor is good to go!

Sad, sad looking drywall








Look at those whooptie-doos in the ceiling….. mud for dayz.




































Even got wifey to help me sand for about 2 hours one night.


























You can still just barely make out the joint lines in the ceiling, but it's ok with me, it's just a garage!



































No just a new door and some trim and casing for the windows and were a go.


----------



## chrisstef

Very strong work 7 ^

Hog turned me onto the lac as well Red. There's no turning back. I fuggin love it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful Mos!

That is so awesome Red.

Ton of work done there 7, it looks great! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Tug.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks dudes. It was a ton of work, right before I started it, wife was like 'we can do that in a weekend don't you think?' .... Yeah sure baby gurl….

Tuggernutz, sweet lookin saw bench!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!


----------



## Slyy

Bossed that garage out 7'! Strong work.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good there 7'. Next place I move to is getting an epoxy coating on the floor first thing before I move anything in.


----------



## DanKrager

7'r beat me to it, Tug. I smell saw bench. Did a dry fit on mine today…looks pretty encouraging.

7'r like everyone else, I'm green over your gray floor and awesome shop. Has it dried properly yet?

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, those look like the sawbenches from Billy s Little Bench blog. I was thinking about making some à la Schwartz but found the sketch up plans for the others and kinda dig them.
> 
> - Slyy


Yup thats what itll be, dovetails are far from perfect, but for something like this, not such a big deal. Learning from my mistakes as i go. Now to make the stretchers.


----------



## jordanp

I told Dan (489tad) that i had started competitive Armwrestling he said picture (posted on Stef's thread) or it didn't happen so here is a picture from practice a while back..


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome stuff, 7. Looks dope.

That's looking great, Tugger


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Dan the floor cured up real nice… I may have mis-judged it yesterday morning, it might have been drier than I initially thought, I'd forgotten that I was up earlier yesterday because I was heading to the gym, so it had been about 15 or 16 hours, and it said if it were below 60 degrees it could take 16-18 to be ready to walk on, and so by the time I got home yesterday it had been plenty of time to fully dry. H-Thumb had me stressin' though!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about that 7. Was just speaking from experience. Didn't mean to get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## 7Footer

No prob, I appreciate you lookin out, I know your experience level is light years ahead of mine so I take that ish seriously…. Panties became un-bunched as soon as I got home.

Where ya been Jordan, training for Game of Arms? BTW - I saw an episode of that show and there was a dude on there that looks like BT Simmons, the LJ who makes those dope beard combs.

Jim Rome plays this clip on his show now and then, I find it funny.


----------



## jordanp

Here is one that even worse 7






Been training pretty hard for some upcoming tournaments.. I'm still in the amateur division. still have a long ways to go. very fun sport, great bunch of people to be around (minus the one above) Very painful at the same time..


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that one is funny as hell, that chick is trippin.

Red - Dude you're famous on Pinterest! First of all, regarding Pinterest, the wife made me install it because she saw some wedding stuff on there she wanted me to see if I could make….I thought it sounded like the gheyest app ever, but it's kinda cool, all I have on it is Woodworking, Walking Dead, Food and Beer. Anyway I was scrolling through last night and said, hey I know that shop pic! ... 177 pins, you famous!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Charge your phone.


----------



## chrisstef

Could you imagine what that arm wrestling chic is like in the sack?


----------



## Tugboater78

Does sawstop make something for chisels? Either im more clumsy than i thought or.. idk. 4th nick on my hands in last couple days









Guess gotta pay a price for sharp chisels ..


----------



## JayT

Ouch, that was almost worse to listen to than a women's professional tennis match. Almost, but not quite.

Edit: Interesting dye technique, Tug. I've done it before and don't recommend that shade of red for woodworking projects.


----------



## chrisstef

If ya aint bleeding ya aint workin Tug.


----------



## Tugboater78

One side together and dryfitted, im gonna pass on the upper stretcher. Pretty solid as is and gives me ability to clamp stuff easier.









Package just showed up with some of the hardware for next project.


----------



## 7Footer

which arm wrestling chick Stef, the one who looks possessed or the one who sounds like a gorilla sending out mating calls? Either way, they'd both grind you down to a nub whilst piercing your ears shrieking noises. I know one thing, I wouldn't want an HJ from either one of em.


----------



## chrisstef

I was mostly referring to the brunette because I watched the video with the sound off. The guys here in the office know im weird but not enough to go ahead and have those noises emitting from my office. Especially because my doors been closed most of the day.

You also might wanna recant your HJ statement there 7. Taking a look at jordans pic above it appears that arm wrestlers are masters of the reverse grip. Or maybe its just him. "I put my thumb down flip it and reverse it". The upside down old fashioned.


----------



## 7Footer

You should put a sock on the door of your office and then play both of those videos at 100% sound.

Lawl, that's Jordan's walk up song before matches. If ya gotta big thumb lemme search you, find out how hard I gotta work you.


----------



## jordanp

Looks like Stef's fantasizing about fellow LJ'ers again…

On a different note my wife is actually one of the top female Armwrestlers in the state of Texas. But she doesn't act like those freaks in the videos..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I have died and gone to jmart heaven.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JFlutter.


----------



## Slyy

> First of all, regarding Strapons, the wife made me try it because she saw me doing some weird stuff on there she wanted me to see if I could take it all….I thought it sounded like the gheyest thing ever, but it s kinda cool, all I have to do is dream of my happy place.
> 
> - 7Footer


Fixed it 7 obviously you had a few typos in there.


----------



## Slyy

Sawbenches are looking great Tug! Gonna have to knock me out some when I get the time!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is quite a fix there….


----------



## Slyy

May have spent too much time in class today….. That and the coffee.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! Well played… 
By spent too much time in class, you mean spent too much time practicing your Foley catheter insertion on that male manikin?


----------



## Slyy

7', it actually took three instructors for me to figure out I could just use my hands. I honestly thought the mouth was just as important for inserting those things. Shows what I know.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh. Picture is sideways. Switched to samsung phone….it doesn't like LJs.

The did have a big lego exibit at the botanical gardens. Seemed a little strange, totally natural suroundings with random chunks of plastic….but Aubrey loved it. 









And I loved the stickley furniture in the library. 









Is 3pm too early for a beer? It is my day off ya know.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- Quite a transformation on the garage. My wife had idea how long jobs take either. I regret not doing that with my floor, but no way it's gonna happen now.

I'm not on pintrest, but Heather has seen my stuff on there. It can be a blessing and a curse. I've answered a lot of pms of the past year or two.

Those arm wrestling videos are hilarious.


----------



## 7Footer

lol, teachers pet!

Never too early for a beer. That is kinda strange Red… Dood Jmart would probably be asked to leave because he'd be walking about with a JChub.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm so glad you won't judge Noah. Gotta get ready for date night though.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## 7Footer

^holy schnikes! How long has that snow been sitting there, a couple weeks? I look at that and think about how fun it would be, but only for a day or 2!
Thats such a gnarly winter you guys are having, man. Gnarles Barkley…. Gnar Gnar Binx… Binx…. Binxey Cat… Binxey cat Binxey cat where are you, I love you!


----------



## theoldfart

Snowing hard here as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Try a couple months homey. Snow really didnt start this year until january and hasnt quit since. Theres actually a little block wall somewhere behind that poor grill.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That inlay is so nice Red.

7 is a funny bastard.

Eff that winter Stef… holy crap I would be insane by now.


----------



## theoldfart

The snow has turned to ice here now, should be an interesting nite.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jeeeze louise does anyone need a drill press???

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/4910664546.html


----------



## Lucasd2002

This jointer and planer just appeared in my garage this past weekend.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tug, hit the corners of the chisels with some 120 or 220 to knock that edge down. Just A few strokes will do it (whoa, stef). Slipped chisels hurt.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice, Lucas!


----------



## Slyy

KG that guys got a nice collection, if a bit neglected. Love the engine turning on those older King-Sealey DP's

Lucas nice scores man!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I heart that jointer Lucas.

Dang Stef. Ready for summer?

Thanks T- It's a bit surreal to me that I'm doing the stuff I used to see in fine woodworking. And….doing it pretty well.


----------



## Tugboater78

Woodworking publications be wanting to hire Dan for demonstrations before long.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I don't know about that Tug. It's all been done before. Plus, I have a face for radio…..lawl.


----------



## Slyy

So on just the threat of inclement weather tomorrow morning, schools closed state wide. Guess the wife and I both are staying home. Coffee and woodworking all day it seems!


----------



## theoldfart

^ Now that's got to hurt!


----------



## chrisstef

What I would do for a weather related day off …. but daycare open lol.

Lucas, that's some serious iron there. I covet.

Slopfest out here this morning. Snow turned to ice then turned to rain. Back to freezing over night tonight. Looks like ill be heaving the slush off the driveway later tonight. Im so downsy over the thought of that. I did get the bandsaw all tuned up and ready to roll last night on the bright side. That should polish off the machinery set up and that fellas, is a good thing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good deal Stef. That is awesome that you have all the machines dialed in now. That's gotta make you smile when you go down there.


----------



## DanKrager

That's good progress, Stef, and as Tony says it's got to feel good.
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

Yes, Dan. Tony will always be the first to admit: "It feels good".


----------



## AnthonyReed

What would feel good right now is some noise happening in this morgue I work in….


----------



## chrisstef

Morgue status here as well. Phones aint even ringing.

Af's breaking in the new house I see …


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

HA!

His pecadillos are amusing to say the least.


----------



## chrisstef

C3P - Ohhhhhh!


----------



## Tugboater78

Well in last 2 days it has rained nonstop. Has melted the 10+ inches of snow we had. Now started sleeting, calling for another 10inches of snow by morning. Gonna be fun.

Glad i finally got some heat in the shop, even if i wont get much time in it due to kiddos being out of school. They got off at noon today. Probably be home all day tomorrow and friday if we get what they calling for.

Just as well cause my flat straight 1×12s i have had for about a year have twist and cup now, even though i hand picked quarter and rift sawn boards. Pulled em out of the rafters and set them out on carport yesterday. Went to cut this mornin and found them all fubared. Guess all this rain has them all screwed up. I cut them to rough length and brought them inside shop hoping they straighten out. So i am in and out cleaning and reorganizing.

Just a bit of my day and some of whats on my mind.

Frozen → Brave ->Tangled → Monster High cartoons..


----------



## bandit571

Just a lovably day out there..

Stopped at Lowes, too far to drive to go to Menards.

Got a bit of Pine, cost a whopping $22 and change









Give me a few days, this MIGHT just turn into a Shaker Style night stand…...

Might even fire up the lathe…..or, just hand plane the legs into tapered style?

No "Sketch-up" other than an over-worked single brain cell…..


----------



## Slyy

I have to report some seriously sad news. My wife and I (having the day off) went to the local diner fornsomengreat breakfast. As we were leaving she saw the hostess' shirt and relayed her sympathies for the death of Spock and wondered if that's why she was wearing the shirt. Here was what was on the shirt:









Visiting with the lawyers tomorrow.


----------



## KelvinGrove

My wife says you have made the right decision.


----------



## Tugboater78

Overnight delivery



















And still coming down, had to dig the fiance out for her 60mile drive to work in this…


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh you guys cant be used to that tug.

Her ride will probably look like mine. Frozen and slippery. Highways shut down for emergency sanding. Stef gonna be late for the meeting.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yuck.


----------



## jmartel

Low temp dropped to about 30 for the motorcycle ride in. Cold enough to where the heated gear was barely keeping up at full blast. Figures, it had been so warm the last month, and then the day I get the bike working again, the temperature drops.


----------



## Tugboater78

We aint really used to it but our road crews do a pretty good job with what they have.

With the pictures the fiance sent me on her way to work, your roads are way cleaner. My street is pretty clear in comparison, its still coming down. About 3 more inches since i took and posted those pics. We under a lvl 3 advisory, only emergency vehicles and road crews. Her employer doesnt care though.

Real funny that a couple of her cowrokers who live within 5-10 miles of there have called in. That would piss me off if was me. Hel it pisses me off anyway, she shouldnt risk her life to get to work when others who have less risk dont show up.


----------



## Tugboater78

We not really used to such falls aye, but road crews do a pretty fair job. Another couple inches have fallin since i took those pics and its still coming down.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jmoto, riding in those temps can't be fun.


----------



## Tugboater78

Stupid kindle is screwing up


----------



## AnthonyReed

You can say that again Tug.


----------



## chrisstef

We didn't get much snow at all but what had melted from yesterday froze solid this morning. Ive almost busted my ish up twice getting out of the car.

Just booked a couple of seats for a Ralphie May show at the new Infinity Hall in Hartford. Gonna spring em on wifey for our anniversary. She'll be stoked.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a one funny ba$tard. Cool.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmoto, riding in those temps can t be fun.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's not so bad. The heated gear helps. Plus, it was a bit too much fun at times. After not riding for a month, I found that I can be a little over zealous with the throttle, or deliberately turning late so I have to lean over more. Even in the 30 deg temps.

I think the wife and I are going to see Taylor Williamson when he comes in May. That guy was funny as hell on AGT.


----------



## ToddJB

I got my swap tool last night in the mail.

Baller Status. AgentTwitch did an amazing job.


----------



## JayT

Todd, we all know that saw is a defective product. You can send it to me for proper disposal. 

Very cool, love the split nuts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice. Congrats Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Wicked nice set there Todd. And im sure im not the first guy that's said that to you.


----------



## Buckethead

Wow! Todd, your efforts did not go un-rewarded! Guys are putting out better tools than tool manufacturers. I think I need to peruse the DT Swap thread.

Edit: That touch of sapwood really adds to the fine craftsmanship. I'm like totes jelly.


----------



## jmartel

Plans for the boat came in last night. Lets hope I can build it before the end of Summer so it can be put to good use. I was hoping to use Redwood, but so far my effort in finding a supplier isn't going so well. May have to stick with western red cedar. Shiny bits I will probably try and use ribbon stripe Sapele.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jskiff


----------



## theoldfart

Jdorry?


----------



## chrisstef

lawl I was thinkin jdinghy … its got a good little sound to it


----------



## jmartel

Jwhitehall.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitehall_Rowboat


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sexy boat:


----------



## Tugboater78

Big shop covered a bit.. snow in front came to my knees.. im 6'2" 









Backside of the other "shop" working out of it cause i can keep it heated.









The woods behind the shop..


----------



## JayT

Can you guys send some of that white stuff to Kansas, please? It's in the 60's today.


----------



## jmartel

> Sexy boat:
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I'll see if I can grab a photo of the rendering when I get home with the sail rig in place. It'll add a bit of weight, but I think I'll be able to still car top it easy enough.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice shots Tug. Thanks.


----------



## john2005

Jyacht?


----------



## john2005

Jschooner?


----------



## john2005

Jyawl?


----------



## theoldfart

Jspooner


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jsloop


----------



## jmartel

Cmon, you guys gotta try harder if you're going to use dirty Nautical puns.

Jpoopdeck for instance?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jcaravelle


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jketch


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jcutter


----------



## AnthonyReed

Got it:

Jferry


----------



## theoldfart

Jrkroff maybe?


----------



## john2005

^winners. T & OF


----------



## john2005

Have we done Jdinghy yet?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Alrighty then….Up since 3:00 AM…time to go home. Have I mentioned that I hate storms of any description?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Demo entered his dinghy already.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Is the unknown part that goes on that little boat a "dingy thingy"?


----------



## Hammerthumb

If Jmart was Chinese - Jjunk


----------



## AnthonyReed

He claims to be hetro Paul.


----------



## jmartel

Jwherry
Jscull
Jcruiser
Jpram


----------



## john2005

> Demo entered his dinghy already.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Dang! Too many to remember.
Dirty Demo Dinghy


----------



## john2005

Jraft


----------



## Airframer

> C3P - Ohhhhhh!
> 
> - chrisstef


Not gonna lie.. I chortled at that lol.

I need to go back through the house and look for that hidden cam you set up Stef.. I thought I got them all.

We are still in the process of moving all our stuff over. Nearly halfway there (most of which is my shop… that will be an all day affair I think). No cable or interwebs till the 11th (thanks for the fast speedy service Comcast… ********************ers).. I should still have my shop set up and functioning before Stef grows some pubes so there's that… laterz!


----------



## jmartel

Jyawl


----------



## john2005

Jpirate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jslow.


> Jyawl?
> 
> - john2005
> 
> 
> 
> Jyawl
> 
> - jmartel
Click to expand...


----------



## DanKrager

If Jboat builds a Jsail and it actually Jfloats, does he need to be ready to Jbail?

JLAWL!

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck on the shop move Eric. When I did mine im pretty sure it took me just as long to move the shop gear as it did the rest of the house. And just because there's no grass on my infield don't mean I aint ready to play ball.


----------



## john2005

Jraft will sink I predict. = Jwilson


----------



## jmartel

> And just because there s no grass on my infield don t mean I aint ready to play ball.
> 
> - chrisstef


Just means you like to play in the mud.


----------



## john2005

I think he's tryin to tell you he likes the mud Eric. Sounds pretty J to me


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the update Eric. Glad to hear it is going okay.


----------



## john2005

Dammit Jslow beat me!


----------



## john2005

We need some ice and snow out here boys. Not used to having this much time on my hands….


----------



## ToddJB

Sooooo, a part of my new job is doing demos. To train for this they have me recording practice demos and going back and listening to them and… Um… I say um, um, a lot of, um, times.

Um.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I hear Stef is always looking for a good demo guy…Um… never mind.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Yeah. I feel I would be betting at doing those kind… ummmmmm….


----------



## chrisstef

I had to do a bunch of public speaking for business classes in school and a big focus was losing the case of the umm's. Its a silence filler. Once you get comfortable with the uncomfortable silence youll cure it. Now that youre cognizant of it i bet it slows down quite a bit todd. I once counted how many times our governor said uhm in a speech and i stopped counting around 250 over 10 minutes.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Sooooo, a part of my new job is doing demos. To train for this they have me recording practice demos and going back and listening to them and… Um… I say um, um, a lot of, um, times.
> 
> Um.
> 
> - ToddJB


Here you go Todd.

http://toastmasters.meetup.com/cities/us/co/englewood/


----------



## Slyy

Jfloaters and Jsinkers?

3 days stuck at home with no class I finally got the 'ol craftsman a job to do








Just a quick simple peg board holder for the Narex chisels 








nothing special but it works.


----------



## putty

Gotta love that Fuzzy's Taco shop Jake!!!


----------



## Tugboater78

Good deal slyy, i need to make another one myself, have one for my beater chisels, but my narex dont fit. Waitng till i get my dutch chest built and make to fit in there.

Me and pegboard have a hate/hate relationship.

Not gonna get chest built this time home it looking like. I either gotta try to wait till my boards come unbowed and risk them bowing again and chest fall apart or get new stock which will have to wait till it dries out after the trip home. Sometimes i hate that i am gone for weeks at a time.

Have an idea i can repurpose boards into either a dvd rack or two or some stools for the kiddos.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Tug, I aim to make some French cleat stuff in the future, as well as a tool chest, just making due with the pegboard I have currently.
One of my wife's friends does a lot of leather work making bags for an Etsy shop, trying to find a chisel roll design I like and see if she couldn't whip something up for me. So that'd be used in a future chest for sure.

Putty - Fuzzy's tempura fish tacos and garlic salsa is FANTASTIC!


----------



## bandit571

Ever have "one of them days" where things start flying up against the nearest wall?

Had just 2, and only 2 grooves to cut. In soft Pine. Had a 1860 Plough plane set up for this job…..

It faught like I was killing it, settings came loose halfway along the board. Try to push it along, barely cutting as i set the cut to just barely cut. NOPE, NO GO. Hmmm, ok then GO. It flew off to the nearest stone wall, never to be seen again. Dragged out the corded router, and completed the grooves. Just a simple bread board edge









One of them days…..


----------



## Tugboater78

Brought the shop in the house since couldnt stay in there today.
Marked out one each 1/6 1/7 1/8 and cut them when the fiance got home.









And saw this pic on a FB group.. too many yankees.. needs more southern flair









And this too.. thought it was beautiful


----------



## woodcox

Capacity seems ok but the ratio is not even close to necessary!


----------



## chrisstef

Thats an expensive caulk gun. For filling big gaps.

The bandit smash. I can appreciate it.

I like the marker tug.


----------



## Slyy

Tuggles I gotta rough me out some of those marking gauges as well. Have Sir Sellers blog loaded on the iPhone, just haven't gotten around to it.

Some of ya'll might remember this c-list pickup a while back:









Haven't had much time for it but got the frame, table and blade guides all cleaned up, most of it looks like this now:









Motor still needs dissasembly cleaning and painting (previous owner just spray painted the whole thing, even down into the coil) and finally taking the bottom piston/pulley assembly apart this evening.
Haven't got the stubborn thing apart yet but it's a pretty interesting little design:









Power tools are certainly more of a challenge to take apart than hand planes and breast drills but I've had fun with this, my drill press and the Dunlap lathe.


----------



## jmartel

Here's the sail plan, along with the added rudder and daggerboard.










And tony, since you were clamoring for picture the other day, my ring tattoo.










Unlike Mos, I'm not covered in a permanent sweater. That dude's got some hairy arms.


----------



## Mosquito

Have you been in Minnesota winters? lol


----------



## ToddJB

Its like f'ing Christmas up in this B. Last night I got my swap tools. Tonight Shane sent me an awesome care package, cause he's the king Care Bear. He sent me some sweet old Starret Calipers, an awesomely turned marking knife, a ton of blades, and a bunch of chisel handles.










Jake, scroll saw is looking awesome.


----------



## Mosquito

That reminds me… I still owe someone a picture of their marking knife… Gotta get more shop time in


----------



## AnthonyReed

We'll done Jake, it's coming out awesome.

That will be cool Jring, keep us supplied with boat build pictures please.

Congrats Todd, well deserved windfall. Shane is a good dude.


----------



## jmartel

The idea is to do a blog for it since it will take some time to make, but I haven't been good about finishing blogs and such, what with the Jdhd and everything.


----------



## 489tad

Has anyone come up with JAnchor?

Building a boat would be cool. Years ago I was at Mystic Harbor Maritime Museum. Listen to a lecture of Cat Boats and how the museum is building them today. At the end the guy asked any if there are any questions?
"yes I have one, is it just going to be a sail boat or will you put a motor on it?" Just a sail boat! Just a sail boat! There is nothing "just" about this boat! Guy went off on me, it was funny. Never answered my question.

Its Friday fella's and warmer weather is heading our way.


----------



## jmartel

I used to live about 20 min from Mystic. Been there a few times. They have the replica Mayflower in their yard right now for repair/refurbishment. Sailed it down from Mass a month or two ago I believe.


----------



## August

Tug I love that dovetail marker
Paul seller made it look easy while making it so I decided to copy it.
Same here those are the angles I made


----------



## woodcox

J v


----------



## jmartel

Poor goose.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I say the boat is just good ol' Jchub.

Had another railroad film shoot today. We weren't "in" the safety film though. They had actors for that. We just got the train in place and everything ready. The director had a good laugh when we called ourselves the "fluffers." Getting up at 3am will always be overrated.

Also got a package from Hammerthumb today. Friggin pimped out fishtail chisel. Thanks Paul. Your toolmaking skillz are up there with Terry and Bob.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Glad you got it Red. Now you have to make all of your chisel handles in Cocobolo!

By the way, I hope you don't mind that I am sending the mallet you sent me to Norm. Terry sent me another one in the swap and Norm expressed an interest in it.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Paul, so good. Did you start out with like a 1/2" round stock and just grind it down? What kind of metal did you start with?


----------



## Hammerthumb

The chisel is made with o-1 tool steel. Started at 1/4×3/4". Cant remember the length. Heat treated and tempered after shaping.


----------



## ToddJB

Started as flat stock? Crazy. And that's some thick 01. Awesome.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Actually the one I made for Ripthorn is out of 3/16×3/4". I started Reds first, but decided to try thinner stock on the swap tool. It was much less work. 3/16" is still thick enough that you need to taper the metal towards the tip. What I would have given for the tools August has during these builds! I was just patient and used grinders and files until I got it close, then sandpaper to clean it up. o-1 is not difficult to work before it's heat treated. One of the tricks is to not put an edge at the tip until after heat treatment. The tips were ground to within a 64th thickness at the cutting edge. If it is too thin at the cutting edge, the metal seems too brittle even after tempering, and you have to grind back a ways to get to good metal during sharpening.


----------



## summerfi

Some pics of my little walk this afternoon, just cause I know you guys like that kind of stuff. BTW, it's spring time in the northern Rockies.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Bet Stef is crying right about now. Thanks for the pics Bob. Its going to be 80 deg here next week.


----------



## ToddJB

Paul, that's really interesting. I was under the impression that because it was 01 it was already heat treated. But it's not? So the blades I made out of 01 are not heat treated and won't hold an edge well?  I should have done more research


----------



## ToddJB

Stunning colors, Bob


----------



## ToddJB

Okay I need some design feed back. I'm getting ready to start making Addie's 1st B-day gift. She loves Jack's cars so I'm going to make her her own.

This is what I've come up with:










Thats about 7" long. The body would be quilted maple, the finders would be padauk, and the wheels would be black palm. Axles will be metal. I tried to stay away from sharp edges cause it'll be dropped a billion times, but I wonder if the finders and wheels will have enough thickness not to break on the first drop.


----------



## Hammerthumb

The way o-1 flatstock is sold, is in an annealed, untreated condition. If you are worried about the blade you made on the gauge, I would not consider that a big deal. Easy to take off and sharpen. Or, one could heat it with a bottle torch until it turns cherry red and then quench it in oil, then sharpen. The edge on a gauge does not have to be super sharp. I found on the gauges I made super sharp would start to cut too deep and get stuck a little. When that happened I started increasing the sharpening bevel angle and worrying more about smooth than sharp. Kind of like the way you radius the edge. I think one of my gauges has a blade that I never tempered, but would have to sharpen all of them to identify it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think those would be good choices for the wood. I don't think the black palm would be an issue, but maybe the padauk would warrant a stress test prior to manufacturing.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Paul, for both pieces of info.

What wood would have some good bright color (unfinished because she's a chewer) that would be more durable than Padauk?


----------



## jmartel

Padauk is very dense and hard. I don't think you'll have an issue with that being durable. It's harder than Maple is.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not too concerned with the Maple as it will just be a big block, but the wheels and finder will be thinner.


----------



## woodcox

Blood wood turning blanks are on sale at wood craft. Nice color. I don't know janka for it though.


----------



## chrisstef

Eff black palm. Its terrible to work with imo. Splintery, likes to chip out and is a like working pine and ipe at the same time. I had one stick and no mas for this guy. Made it turns easier than it planes and chisels though.

Id kill to see some green grass and shingles about now.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. A random old guy at Rockler (not an employee) came up to me while I was looking at the BP and said "are you turning that? It turns great, but just wear a mask as it's really dusty to turn, Ewwww, this is a super heavy dense piece, it'll be perfect!". He sounded credible. We'll see.

Edit: I'm considering making the rear finder longer and moving the wheel forward some to give me a little larger gluing surface.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, kwicherbichon and go skiing! Nice, nice pics Bob, but they need more snow.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - if u don't go skiing, you can fly out here for a round of golf next week. Make sure you bring shorts and sunscreen.


----------



## chrisstef

No skiing for this guy. I would looove to hit the links Paul. Im at that part of a new england winter where im just full of piss and vinegar. This is probably why we catch the reputation lol.

Need shop time. And probably a drink.


----------



## Tugboater78

Just placed me an order from lee valley, should have thier mortise gauge and a roll of saw files coming next week..
Also placed an order through amazon for a course eze-lap.. i failed to do so a year or 2 ago when i bought my fine and superfine.. regrettin it atm as i tried reflattening the backs of my beater chisels yesterday


----------



## Slyy

Tugger - you like the eze Diamond plates? Been looking at those and dia-sharp, need to upgrade my sharpening system.

Stef - I can't even imagine the snow you've had. We've, collectively had about 5" the last two weeks and even had a few 60+ degree days in between. Cancelled almost all my classes this week and my cat is dirtier than hell but I don't envy you guys in any way!

That's be a pretty cool first birthday gift from Dad Todd, bet she'll be more than thrilled, if it survives toddler-hood I'm sure it'll be a lifelong memory. Never worked Palm but it looks annoying.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around in the Dungeon Shop tonight









Still have the drawer opening to mill up, but at least nothing got thrown against a wall….


----------



## Buckethead

That looks nice, bandit! What are the plans for a finish?


----------



## Tugboater78

Yes jake, the ezelaps work pretty good, been keeping my blades pretty sharp. Never tried DMT plates so cant do a comparison. Takes a bit to "break" them in, but i assume that goes for all of them.

Dmt course stone was cheaper but i have a small tray in the making to hold my stones and didnt wanna have to adjust for the slightly different sizing.

Drove up to Cincinnati area early this mornin for fiances eye doctor appt and the roads were awful. did some sams club and mall browsing, on the way home they were clean asa whistle. I measured 17 inches of snow dropped between 7pm wed evening and noon thursday. Roads finally clean.


----------



## bandit571

BLO and a stain? Trying for a Pumpkin Pine look.

At least tonight, nothing got exiled from the shop.

Used to be, I could knock one of these out in a weekend, lately, about all I handle handle is an hour or two at a time, then have to go and rest up…..Old Age, maybe?


----------



## johnstoneb

Bob, where's your snow? You're going to burn this summer.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah, could be a smokey summer Bruce. Lets hope for some good rains in May and June.


----------



## john2005

Todd, I made tops for three different boys last christmas, one of which was mine, all out of Padauk. Each of the boys are 3 consequently they are getting some abuse. My boys is as nice as it was the day he got it and he's not gentle. I think Padauk will be a great wood.

Bob, that looks like Blue Mtn. Guessing Hayes point?


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome. Thanks John.


----------



## summerfi

Above the Big Flat area John, just a couple miles from the house.


----------



## Buckethead

Perhaps you've heard of my clan?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Glad you got it Red. Now you have to make all of your chisel handles in Cocobolo!
> 
> By the way, I hope you don t mind that I am sending the mallet you sent me to Norm. Terry sent me another one in the swap and Norm expressed an interest in it.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Trust me, it's crossed my mind to make some cocobolo chisel handles. I'm sure I'll try it someday when I'm bored. Just concerned whether I could get them all uniform.

Cool your sending the mallet to Norm. I was relieved I didn't get assigned a partner who already had tools I sent.

+1 on screw black palm. I tried turning marking knives with it a couple times….that crap imploded every time.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jake, I bought a diasharp plate last year and like it well enough that I bought two more. It cuts very well but doesn't leave as smooth a surface as sandpaper…I'm told this will change after its broken in. Works great with wd40.

Jmart I wish I could build a boat with you. Sounds really fun.

It was 75 here Thursday, 20 degrees yesterday, but 56 today. So hopefully I can get started on the washer/dryer built in.

Bandit, BLO will turn anything orange. So yah, BLO and either wax or a film finish depending on final use.


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, is that front drawer rail dovetailed in? Can't tell in the picture. Looks like a handy little table.

DanK


----------



## JayT

Jake, I use EZE-lap plates for sharpening, as well, and really like them. I have a Coarse, Medium and Super-fine and those, plus a strop work perfectly. I believe Mos uses the exact same setup. They do take a little bit of break in, but considering they will last the average hobbyist a lifetime and never need flattening, that's a small price to pay.


----------



## bandit571

No drawer, yet. Dovetail the upper rail in today. Simple M&T for the lower rail. May get the rails and other supports done later today. Whenever I "float" down to the shop. Vertigo doesn't help….


----------



## Slyy

Thanks for the info fellers. Wasn't even aware of the EZE stuff, as DMT seems the dominant brand and searched mostly brig those up. The idea of not having to flatten is a very strong selling point. Still using my BRK oul stone specials and flattening a stone is far from my favorite task.

Incidentally, spent last night guiding my wife through Her first (maybe last) tattoo. Gift to herself for her 30th. She asked if I'd get one, my answer: No need to pay someone to give me a permanent reminder of the time they hurt me. She bosses through a 2 hour tattoo a hell of a lot better than I would have for sure. MT hand is sore now, perhaps I can convincer her i deserve some diamond sharpening plates?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Get one good coarse diamond stone for flattening….and you'll be happier with the method there Jake. I don't know that my oil stones ever go out of flat. I just "dress" them with the diamond stone from time to time to expose fresh abrasives. I suppose that flattens at the same time.

My shop elf has been loafing on the job. 








-
Had to recruit a new elf (nephew) to make proper messes.


----------



## August

Red don't it get cold by you I know I ask this already but men


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't Iowa weather is much different than Illinois….you never know what you're gonna get. It was 20's most the past two weeks, but yesterday and today are in the 50's. I didn't want to rub it in Stef's face….too late.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I don t Iowa weather is much different than Illinois….you never know what you re gonna get. It was 20 s most the past two weeks, but yesterday and today are in the 50 s. I didn t want to rub it in Stef s face….too late.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


"Back in the day" I spent quite a bit of time around Champagne IL. Chanute AFB to be exact. They always said, "if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes…it will change." The worst I ever saw as at noon it was 75 or so and sunny…by 6:00 PM it was 35 and freezing rain / ice pellets. We had to march home in that crap about a mile and a half in short sleeves.

Beautiful here in north GA today…could stand to be a bit warmer but worked with the door open. A little shop time to work on a little shop cabinet. Will have this thing pretty well done tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Real nice red. Reeeaaallll nice. One day we'll get back to normal weather. Some years we play golf in march. Others we shovel.


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice weather to be in the shop and I wasn't ready! So I worked on my laundry area design. Tried a few different door styles but I'm kind of leaning towards leaving it open because adding doors will require me to finagle the exhaust hose to somehow move the w/d 2" back towards the wall, otherwise the cabinet will stick out past the closet which would look stupid.


----------



## chrisstef

Love the happy trees out the window pez. RIP bob ross.


----------



## Tugboater78

Kentucky weather is the same.. its tahirt wwather this afternoon.. to me anyway. This morning i was wearing a hooded sweatshirt and a carhartt insulated hoodie and was just warm enough.










I think thats enough for a benchtop, with some Sellers inspired flattening, could start some glueups. Probably tomorrow. After i do some orientation and find the grain patterns.









Got 2 sides ganged up and ready to mark some dovetails..


----------



## woodcox

I haven't seen happy trees and that fro for a grip, miss me some Ross! No window in there, laundry room is the only place pez is allowed to display his framed renderings since being banned from the fridge.

You member "Richard Simons has sent you a package"? You member. Member? 









lawl


----------



## chrisstef

Thats excellent WC. Is that your ingenuity or someone elses?

Hog sent me one addressed to christy suxanineinch. Creative bastard.

Shop night tonight, tonight, tooniiggighht. Whoaa ohhhh.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart I wish I could build a boat with you. Sounds really fun.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Sorry to tell you this, but I'm not that kind of guy. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but my door don't swing that way. But I am flattered and hope you do find the man you are looking for.


----------



## bandit571

Mo shop time today, everything in dry fit mode









Tried a few dovetails today









One or two full sized ones, and a couple half-sies









Hoping I can find a few more clamps, and start to glue this thing up…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Is that Buffalo Bill's basement?

Pez- I vote for no doors. The new washers and dryers look good anyway.

Too much Cuervo. Cheeks are numb.


----------



## Slyy

Cuervo, save yourself the trouble Dan and get some of the good stuff, 100% agave or nothing in the Slyy household. Wife got some of this for her b-day and it's pretty yummy and not too expensive tequila wise









Though I'm partial to Herradura myself, nice sippin tequila.

Question for folks. I've got my first real DT saw from Bob (Summerfi) recently, a very usable saw. What ya'll do for DT practice? Not a whole lot of scrap material in the shop but thought of picking up some cheap stuff and cutting a few pieces and gluing together for some longer practice pieces. Any reason why some d-fir or pine wouldn't be okay for this purpose?


----------



## jmartel

Softwood compresses, so it would be a bit easier in the sense that if it's too tight, the wood will compress when being fitted together. However, softwood also has a tendency to rip out, so your chisels need to be extremely sharp or the inside of the joints will be chunked out. Might as well go for it. Can't hurt.


----------



## Tugboater78

its all about cutting to a line, and cutting straight.. any material would do in my opinion. im practicing by forcing myself to do well, just jumping into projects.


----------



## Tim457

Jake this has been helping me a lot. My eyes don't cooperate well with sawing being cross eye dominant and other reasons, so I need to practice a lot to overcome it. This way you practice up to 20 or so cuts each direction on a piece from a $5 1×8 or whatever. I practice pins both directions on one side of the boards and tails both directions on the other. Then cut them off, make as many marks as you can fit and start over.










This is the back side and you can tell I need more practice leveling out the saw.

Of course at some point one just needs to make more stuff with dovetails and get better that way. I heard someone say on here that dovetails were a utility joint back in the day and they didn't fuss over them being so perfect. Just tight fitting and strong.


----------



## Pezking7p

Somewhere there is a saw skills video on YouTube. Basically drills just like Tim described above. Saw over and over and over again at different angles. The hardest part for me is cutting on the line correctly. It's why I think using a pencil to mark dovetails is best, so you can take the line. If you use a knife, you have to position to the side a tiny bit.

no doors it is. It's going to save me a ton of work. I can probably bang out most of this cabinet tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Im partial to Don Julio. Theres a 100 year out there and my lawd is that ish delish. Had me just a sippy sip at the casino a ways back and my mouth yearns for more.

Poplar is a good dt practice wood imo.

It puts the spindle in the lathe.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah Dan, forgot to link the video. It's where I got the idea from.


----------



## Slyy

Thanks for coming through on the tips boys (chortle) always know I can count on ya.

Got the vid queued for tomorrow when the work slows down.

Always enjoy loosing an hour of sleep, thank god the alarms go off every Sunday like clockwork at 0415! Sometimes I hate being a responsible adult.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, no doors. I agree with Red, they're designed to look great these days.

Super nice day today so I made the boy smow the yard.










Also, got a wee bit of time in the shop so I got the wheels turned for Addie's bday car. I like the look of the palm, and its hard as hell, I have no concern about these wheels busting.


----------



## Pezking7p

Grain pattern on that Palm is really cool. Clock change is messing with me already.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Todd. Forgot to say, I dig your car design just as it is. Your like a good drawler.


----------



## bhog

I sure hope this thread hasn't turned all sissy on me since I've been away. Was thinking about trying to frequent this joint more often, kinda miss all you guys. Not Tony, though, that dude has the weird in him.


----------



## theoldfart

Das Hog is backen, wuz up?


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I sure hope this thread hasn t turned all sissy on me since I ve been away. Was thinking about trying to frequent this joint more often, kinda miss all you guys. Not Tony, though, that dude has the weird in him.
> 
> - bhog


Guys were talking about theater and marching bands last week. If they had started on Martha Stewart's cupcake recipes, I would have had to give you a call Bhog!


----------



## chrisstef

You cant go taking a sabbatical and come back talkin ish Hog. You need to earn your way back into the hierarchy brah.


----------



## jmartel

> Guys were talking about theater and marching bands last week. If they had started on Martha Stewart s cupcake recipes, I would have had to give you a call Bhog!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Speaking of Martha Stewart


----------



## Tugboater78

Time for some chopping and fine tuning.. then tranferring


----------



## RPhillips

> ^Is that Buffalo Bill s basement?
> 
> -BigRedKnothead


LAWLS…....


----------



## bhog

> Das Hog is backen, wuz up?
> 
> - theoldfart


 Same old stuff. Work, shop , kids, and the occasional soiling of the ole lady. 
How's about yourself , sir?


----------



## bhog

> You cant go taking a sabbatical and come back talkin ish Hog. You need to earn your way back into the hierarchy brah.
> 
> - chrisstef


 You're just jealous I didn't mention you in my post.


----------



## chrisstef

Make me a sammich ^

No crust.


----------



## Slyy

Tugs, nice looking DT's bud!

Hog nice to have ya back.


----------



## Tugboater78

Got pins cut and trimmed up, extremely tight fit atm. So may do some further trim, first side looking rough but second is near perfect so far, since so tight i only banged them about 1/3 down.


















Since i have more work to do, cutting out dados for shelves etc, i took them back apart. I probably should blog this build but i get so ticked at the site loading my pictures i dont look forward to it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cabinet building goes much faster when you know what you're doing. didn't quite get what I wanted to get done, though. wifey had me tied up working on a few things til about 4:00. Face frame done and drawer frames milled.

Return of the Hog.

Tuggin' tails.

Stereotypes are funny.


----------



## theoldfart

Well let's see, broke a thumb 'bout six weeks ago. In the ER today for bruised ribs, headed to FL tomorrow for my mothers 94'th bday so pretty much the same as you Mr.Hog. Oh yea, making shavings whenever possible!


----------



## Tugboater78

Dang TOF need to stop hurting thyself!


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, you need to remember you aren't 60 anymore. Take it easy bud.


----------



## jmartel

Kevin, you're going to be put in a home soon if you keep that up.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm not invulnerable? Hangs head and sobs :-(


----------



## Buckethead

Terrific tails, Tug.

Here's a thing, guys, to read:

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2012/10/avoidable-contact-the-watery-big-bang-the-32-step-power-steering-fluid-check-disposable-faux-ury/

It's actually a great read. Relevant.


----------



## Tim457

Interesting Bucket. But to those that buy that kind of flashy stuff I would say they aren't allowed to complain when it doesn't hold up. I suppose though when a good brand takes the slide down into garbage it's hard to know when to cut them off. Years back I bought an 17 year old diesel Mercedes for a less than $2k that had 400k miles on it and drove it for another 100k before I didn't have the money to put into rebuilding it and fixing everything else that was finally going wrong with it. The new mercedes are much closer to the porsche in the article.

TOF on the one hand you may not make it to your 94th at this rate, but man you seem to be having a good time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those wheels came out wonderfully Todd, I dig um.

Great DT's Tug.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I saw this Friday morning:









Hog would.


----------



## chrisstef

I cannot applaud your efforts any more for bringing such a wonderful piece of photography to our attention T. Im guessing flea market. "There aint no rust but Hog will knock off that dust."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great light Saturday morning:


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Presidio of San Diego that afternoon:


----------



## Tugboater78

Instead of shavings on endgrain of some pine boards i am getting this. still leaving a good glass smooth surface, not sure if this is a good thing though.. used my 4.5 with a shallow cut.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You googled Kolbey's?

Yes Swap meet.


----------



## August

Men I totally forgot how boring, boring a hole was





















































This is the AML VERSION OF THE HEAVYDUTY LEGVISE hardware


----------



## Buckethead

What is that stock, August? Is it a plastic composite?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Awesome! ^


----------



## August

> What is that stock, August? Is it a plastic composite?
> 
> - Buckethead


Delrin/acetal-lack of better words plastic LOL


----------



## chrisstef

No google T. All miss Cleo. Actually, I figured it was a swap meet because folks like that don't typically camp out in the middle of empty parking lots too often. Not without their econovan at least.

Looks like that gonna make a nice guide August.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your carnie familiarity is skillful then.


----------



## chrisstef

Small hands and boiled cabbage is all I know.


----------



## August

Thanks Chris 
Cleaning my bin
I have one more of the brass nut.
If anyone if planning on making a leg vise.
And also I have one more of the green bushing


----------



## bhog

> Make me a sammich ^
> 
> No crust.
> 
> - chrisstef


 I'll make you a Cockmeat sammich any way you want it.


----------



## chrisstef

You must have missed where I said no crust.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sweet-talker.


----------



## Buckethead

WHY THE SMALL HAND HATE? SMALL HANDS ARE VERY USEFUL FOR HANDLING SMALL…. Things.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Hog! Now this thread is back on track!


----------



## bhog

> Thanks Hog! Now this thread is back on track!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


 Lol. You're very welcome.


----------



## Tugboater78

A glueup..

So far no power tools were harmed in this production..


----------



## Slyy

Strong work Tug.

Okay I present the absolute bane of my woodworking existence:









I don't know what the deal is here but I absolutley hate this scraper. I've watched a bagillion videos and looked up articles and cannot make this stupid bastard work. To say it has me frustrated would be an understatement. Thinking about going up to woodcraft or something and have somebody walk me through it first hand. What's wrong with me? I even found a nice slick vintage burnisher a couple weeks ago to use.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats the issue jake? Chatter? No fluffies? Cant get a good hook on it? Are you trying to roll the burr over in one shot when you burnish?


----------



## Tugboater78

Scrapers are something i havent tried to figure out yet..


----------



## chrisstef

What ive had luck in doing is flattening both faces of the card much like the back of a plane iron then ill clamp it in the vice and burnish it 90 degrees across the top. Then, using multiple passes starting at just a few degrees ill gradually roll a burr over on one side then the other. Ive found when tryin to roll the burr over in one pass at a singular angle i botch things up.


----------



## bandit571

Had one for awhile. Seems there is a bevel ground at 45 degrees, then you just "roll" the bevel over to form a burr, according to Stanley….


----------



## chrisstef

Banditos right on the 80. 45 degree grind. What i posted should be for card scrapers not for the 80. My bad.


----------



## bhog

Just ordered a new sprayer. Should be here Wednesday. I'm excited take its cherry.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D4NPMJE/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1425933023&sr=8-3&keywords=hvlp+systems&pi=AC_SX200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=41NVCV5UwAL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Tugboater78

I added 3in in width, and 5in in height to original dutch chest plans. Added one more shelf which will have a drawer or 2, one for sharpening, which i can pull out, if i do it right, and sharpen right at the chest. Other for small things. Thats the plan anyway. We shall see what happens after i get everything else together.

Width was to fit my D8s in chest.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Tug.

Wish I could help Jake.

Congrats B.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Chris, I think I just suck at scrapers. Flatten the back, bevel to 45. I feel like a get a bit of a burr but it feels in even, doesn't feel sharp and just chatters and spits sawdust.

Most recent attempt i ran the burnish as in line with the bevel as I could, with at most, medium pressure and then tried to hook it by pushing at 90 across the edge of the bevel after a few passes. I'm for sure a visual learner and watched videos but might just need to actually see someone do it in person. How hard do you push the burnisher down? How much of a hook? I feel I'm getting the actual card sharp before I burnish. Wonder if I should cut out some squares from some old saw plates and practice on a non No 80 style scraper?
Seems turning a burr is more a mystical art than iron sharpening. That's one at least of got down!


----------



## Pezking7p

Slyy, I have no 80 experience but keep this in mind: I can make a shaving with a sharp chisel when I use it as a scraper. So the hook is not required, but I believe it's more for taking an aggressive shaving.

Hog I'm interested to hear how you like that sprayer. I loved using mine once I got the hang of it, but it's a cheap bastard and probably doesn't make a fine mist compared to that thing. I would love to try a "nice" gun to see how it compares.

F daylight savings.


----------



## JayT

I'd agree with Pez. Start without a burr at all and see what happens. The biggest mistake I see with people sharpening scrapers is trying to get too big of a burr and then the blade catches instead of scraping. You are far better off with none instead of too much. My #80 and #12 function best with a hook that will barely and I mean just barely catch a fingernail slid over the edge-the fingernail catches and releases in an instant. Any larger and there are major issues trying to use.


----------



## Tim457

What JayT said and I also got a big improvement with my scrapers when I finally started using a drop of oil on the burnisher like the advice I had seen said to. Result was a much more even hook.


----------



## Slyy

Thx fellers. I'll take it out after a bit and just give it a regular sharpen and see what happens. I'll report back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This is the maddening thing about teaching yourself handwork. Jake realizes somebody who knew what they were doing could probably show him what he's doing wrong in about five minutes. Been there so many times. For me, the no 80 didn't work until bowed the blade with that little set screw.

Hang in there. The leaning curve is steep in the beginning. Later the skills will overlap and come much easier. For me, the no 80 is all about bowin

Good to have hog and his pavone back.


----------



## CL810

Indiana now has a written breathalyzer test. Saturday night's results.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lol. Get a little rowdy did ya Andy? I had one to many margaritas with family that was visiting, but we had a lot of laughs.


----------



## Tugboater78

Saw files from LV will arrive friday… i step on a boat on thursday. Sigh.


----------



## August

Hey CL heres my answer


----------



## jmartel

Jake, stupid question, but do you have the blade in there correctly? I did it incorrectly when I first got mine and had the same problems as you.

In that photo, the hook should be pointing towards you, and the bevel should be pointing to the top of the photo. After sharpening/turning the burr, you should have barely any pressure from the thumb screw.


----------



## DanKrager

Man, you guys are something else! RE: are you drunk and AML response …. I laughed so hard I had little tears running down my leg!!!!
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Appreciate you asking, I've done dumber things! Yeah I'm pushing it with th thumbscrew and bevel facing me, burr (or my poor attempt at one) facing away. Didn't get the chance to mess with it last night but will when I get home from class. Gonna go by woodcraft after class first, see if someone ca show me a thing or two.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Tugboater78

Progress

A package arrived


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, takes muff diving in the deep end of the pool to a whole other level. Scary stuff.


----------



## Slyy

> Whoa, takes muff diving in the deep end of the pool to a whole other level. Scary stuff.
> 
> - ShaneA


Least ya got a built in life line in case you get lost in the deep end…..


----------



## chrisstef

A scarf too ^


----------



## bandit571

Or a noose?

Been way too long between them bikini waxes???


----------



## bandit571

Reminds me of a t-shirt I saw a while back

Joe Camel ( the one on them cig packs) is shown driving a Tow truck…....


----------



## Buckethead

This thread done turnt southward.

I've discovered the joys of perusing just "my watch list" on LJs because I was missing too many responses to comments and questions. I had been cruising all over, checking things, saying stuff, looking at items, typing comments and being an all around d00d. Using the watch list, I haven't tossed an attaboy at any projects lately.

So… Attaboy stef, for putting us in the know about abundant pube lady. A good woman to have on board in the event of a rope wearing out.


----------



## ToddJB

Been away for a couple of days, sorry boyfriends.

Wife was sick yesterday, so I was on Daddy daycare, and since the interest rates are down, we're doing a refi and had our appraisal today. Been busy.

But this weekend I did get myself some wood. I was telling the neighbor that I was making my own lathe tools and needed to get some hardwood for the handles he perked up and told me I could have what he had.

So into the shop came some Locust, Ash, and Walnut, in log form, in varying degrees of wetness and checking.










Got'er cut up into 2' chunks which got rid of all the current checking and sealed 'em off.



















I don't own a chainsaw but borrowed one from a different neighbor. It is a gutless electric unit, but as it states on the blade above - it worx. And actually it was kind of nice, as I was cutting these up in my garage with the door closed at 10pm. So the fact that it wasn't gas, and that it is super quite worked in my favor. For a suburban night time woodworker electric might be the way to go - but I would need to find one with a bit more chutzpa!

He also came over a little later with an big awesome piece of Russian Olive that his daughters Ex-husband was going to turn into a lamp, but turned it wet and it split like crazy. The figure is awesome and I should be able to salavage a couple cool pieces out of it.



















That piece is about 12×24"


----------



## ToddJB

> This thread done turnt southward.
> 
> I ve discovered the joys of perusing just "my watch list" on LJs because I was missing too many responses to comments and questions. I had been cruising all over, checking things, saying stuff, looking at items, typing comments and being an all around d00d. Using the watch list, I haven t tossed an attaboy at any projects lately.
> 
> - Buckethead


I pretty much exclusively stick to my watch list. There is too much on the site for me to keep my job if I tried to follow it all. About once a week or so I plow back through the weeks projects for ideas and attaboys. But I find that adding buddies also keeps me in the loop on what my d00ds are doing.


----------



## chrisstef

Did bandit just put out a veiled hairy camel toe ref?

Nice logs todd just do me a favor and keep that chainsaw in the shop, in the dark. Lest it not be seen by other men. 
That olive is killer.

7 would go cousin it on Maoini Vi.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I hear ya, Stef. I've grown up using Stihls but my budget doesn't currently allow for one. Though again had I had the chainsaw of my dreams I wouldn't have been able to lop these up in a closed heated quiet environment. So I am thankful for my nonmanly neighbor, and his girl electric saw.


----------



## Pezking7p

Oh man I want a chainsaw, but I have no need for it other than a tipped over Apple tree that's technically not on my property, though it's on my lawn.

Hairy muff is a bad deal.

I'm truly baffled about my shop. Im torn between leaving it as-is-open to the outdoors and bare wood walls-or sinking a bunch of time and money into it to seal it off and finish the walls somehow. I need some of you d00ds to come look at it and give me ideas.


----------



## chrisstef

Need pics pez ^. Gimme some more details .. Detached? On slab? Size? Girth? Ohh wait, my bad.


----------



## jmartel

> Wife was sick yesterday, so I was on Daddy daycare, and since the interest rates are down, we re doing a refi and had our appraisal today. Been busy.
> 
> - ToddJB


We're signing papers for a refi tomorrow. Housing in Seattle is crazy. Our house went up 24% in a year and a half according to the appraisal. Oh well, drops PMI off of our payment on top of the rate going down, so works well for me. If we were trying to buy now, we probably couldn't afford a house in our area at all because the prices went up. Or if we could, it would be smaller than our current house.


----------



## Pezking7p

Every time I try to ad a a pic it crashes 

Detatched. On blocks but I had a slab poured. 15×20 I think. The roof eaves are open to the outdoors. also the big window is completely rotted out and needs replaced. One other window is missing a small pane, and the other window has a bullet hole in it. The doors are completely not sealable and would need to be reframed entirely to accept new doors with seals and latches. So that's what's in the way of me sealing it up from he massive quantity of bugs and birds which get in my shop, which I don't really mind but it keeps the shop from being heated or cooled. And when it rains outside all my tools turn a new shade of rust.

Now, the walls are framed in old oak. Very hard and sturdy. The siding is vertical planks, with a smaller vertical plank covering each joint. Inside the building, all framing is exposed, but there are several diagonal cross braces which are on TOP of the frame, which prevents any simple drywall job. Also the framing is likely completely uneven and wouldn't take panels or drywall well anyway. This isn't a big problem until you start trying to hang cabinets or mount French cleat boards.

Half of me wants to leave it as is and the other half wants to put the time in to make it right. But I know there's probably a good compromise somewhere.

Edit: option 3, tear it down and put up a 24×24 pole barn. Or larger with indoor parking.


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## Buckethead

Pez, you shop is charming. I would not change a thing, unless you desire insulation. I'd fix the broken or rotten parts, but it's actually a beautiful structure as is. If you want to sink money into your property, do it at the house, where a greater return on investment will be had.

As for cabinets and French cleats, that's why god invented shims and scabbed studs.


----------



## woodcox

Pez, any room in the house for a bench? I would if I could. Some day, in another home, I will have a handtool only cave!


----------



## August

Good morning fellows driving to Edison NJ


----------



## Tugboater78

Pez, your shop looks comfy and inviting compared to my tight 10×20 and 12×16 sheds.

August that sounds like a good roadtrip..


----------



## Tim457

Have fun AML, get some good Indian food when you get there.


----------



## Tugboater78

parts 1 and 2 of my dutch chest build are done, now to get the rest put down to catch me up to where i am in the process before i leave for a boat trip in the morning.

gonna be a nasty trip, flood conditions and wonderful rainy late winter/early spring temperature changes!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- sure seems like an issue of time and budget. If you have the time and don't want to invest in another shop, fix it up!. If you have the money and don't want to mess with it…. have another one built. You can still use the current shop for lumber storage and stuff. No way fixing the current shop up is going to cost more than a new shop….but there's tradeoffs.

For the tools, you might have to look into building a tool chest or at least a tool cabinet that hangs on cleats. This should help with the rust problem. I get spoiled because my shop environment is much different than indoors. This needs to be taken into account when considering open tills.

August, ever repossessed any livestock?


----------



## AnthonyReed

How is your shop so well lit Pez?

Regardless of what you do as far as refurbishing your wonderful shop, leave the bullet hole ridden window alone. It needs to stay.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, be safe. We need to see that Dutch completed!!


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, your shop has character that is difficult to replicate. I wouldn't dare cover those walls up. I say button up the eves and windows. If you don't want to rebuild the the door frames and such you could install sliding barn doors.

Is the hot and cold debilitating where are? If it gets too cold a small pot belly stove would be awesome. Heat, well, you're stuck with fans.

French cleating that place shouldn't be difficult, just shim it out like Bucket suggested. And then focus on tool cabinets like Red suggested.

And just keep a tube of wax around for your cast iron. Would a dehumidifier be enough to mitigate the humidity?

And then put all your savings into a sweet old reclaimed wood floor.


----------



## jmartel

Personally, Pez, I'd seriously consider tearing down and building new if financially feasible. Sure, an older building has some cool factor, but building new would let you do everything exactly as you want, with no compromises. That old building would probably never be able to be sealed/insulated as well as it should be.

Save the old planking, and use it inside on the new one on the walls or the floor, or make some things out of it.

But I know I'm going against the grain on this one.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks for the insight, guys. A better sealing tool chest would be a good idea! Table saw and jointer are another story, but easily corrected.

The time and budget thing is the real problem because I have neither time nor money that I really want to devote to the shop. So I guess I'll leave it and maybe fine a way to hang stuff in the walls.

Tony, the key to a well lit shop is having a lot of lights. I think there are 8 pairs of T8s. It's great except along the walls. Need task lighting over the benches.

Maybe one day I'll get rich and be able to build my dream shop, which would be a timber framed, barn-inspired ordeal with nice environmental controls and more space than a guy can use (lol like that exists).


----------



## jmartel

> Maybe one day I ll get rich and be able to build my dream shop, which would be a timber framed, barn-inspired ordeal with nice environmental controls and more space than a guy can use (lol like that exists).
> 
> - Pezking7p


I was talking to a timberframe builder about 2 months ago and they showed me photos of a project they worked on. It was a big garage/bar/game room for a guy to have parties, and *store his helicopter*. I don't want to know how much that cost.


----------



## Tim457

Pez, if all you wanted to do was seal the place it sounds like you'd just have to replace the windows and reframe and replace the doors. And to fix the damp maybe epoxy the floor, seal the block lower walls and possibly do some drainage work to move water away if that's an issue too. That would be a big win and you'd keep most or all of the character. If your climate means you really need some insulation then you'd be covering up the walls and thats your character, but it sure would make it more comfortable. But insulation is really just a matter of spending less on the heating and cooling. Getting it sealed up seems like the priority.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, found it.

http://www.arrowtimber.com/gallery

Bottom of the page, called the "Camas Tree Fort"


----------



## Tugboater78

Took a bit of trial and error but finally got a decent tongue cut with the 45.


















Little off center soo..

Cut it back down with the 5.5..


















Try again… start anew with fence adjustment.









Got it!

Cleaning up interior side.. of first/bottom plank. A little bench posing.









I think i better get some epoxy out.. knots in this plank are a little.. punky..


----------



## chrisstef

Im in the refurb category Pez. Like said above I really like the old time feel of the exposed studs and planks. Add some vinyl soffits to keep the critters out and search the craiger for new windows. Any size ought to do, just a little reframing and youd be good to go.


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, could you add 3/4 to 1 inch foam board insulation and another layer of siding to the outside? Close up the soffits and stuff like Stef suggested.

Hi all. Was gone for a few days, took an hour and a half to catch up. Hog made a showing.

Went to NM to a friend's ranch where some of his friends had brought their sons to go feral hog hunting. They had no sightings by the time I left. Another friend had brought about $300 worth of tannerite and his 50 cal rifle to blow some things up, but I had to leave before that fun started. Rained on me for the last 320 miles of the trip home.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Maybe one day I ll get rich and be able to build my dream shop, which would be a timber framed, barn-inspired ordeal with nice environmental controls and more space than a guy can use (lol like that exists).
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> I was talking to a timberframe builder about 2 months ago and they showed me photos of a project they worked on. It was a big garage/bar/game room for a guy to have parties, and *store his helicopter*. I don t want to know how much that cost.
> 
> - jmartel


Ya;ll mean like this---


----------



## duckmilk

^That would be so nice. Tug, were those your first dovetails? Much nicer than any I have done.


----------



## jordanp

I have nothing to add to the above conversations, So here is a picture of Roy Underhill holding a light saber…


----------



## duckmilk

I seem to have a tendency to kill threads  Crap, and this one was so much fun.


----------



## Buckethead

Don't make it weird bro.

Nuttin but love up in the shop.

My tool chest is progressing. Not as quickly as I'd like. I made a point to WAIT. I wanted to do a tongue and groove dry fit back panel, and got me a dad gum Stanley #48 for just that purpose. The plan? Tongue and groove on 1x (?) cut to even widths. Then, cut a tongue on the perimeter of the "panel" and a corresponding groove (stopped) into the carcass pieces. Well, I figured I'd just work the carcass first so I could go ahead and put it together.

Wait. Wuuuuut….???? Ummm… Okay.

New plan.

Turn that groove into ye olde rabbet because ain't no tongue and groove party in an assembled 4 sided carcass. I don't know how I frikkin brain farted like that. Anyone got ideas of how to install the back panel into a rabbet without metal fasteners?

But aside from that, and a couple spots in the tails that needed a bit of dust and glue, I'm actually pretty pleased with how she's looking.

Also: I don't have a low angled plane of any sort, OH YES I DO I HAVE A SHOULDER PLANE THAT TACKLES END GRAIN LIKE NOBODYS BIDNESS


----------



## duckmilk

Huh? <<<< slow, got pictures? Need pictures for my slow brain. BTW, I won't see it till tomorrow, makin" burgers now.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, he means that he assembled the tool chest together without putting the back panel in the grooves. Once assembled, you can't put the back in.

Bucket, can you turn just one side into a rabbet? Slide everything in and then pin nail a small trim piece over the tongue portion that you took off of that side to put everything in?


----------



## Buckethead

I could have left the two sides grooved, Jmart, then put in the back, but it didn't seem worthwhile. I'm considering getting a dark dowel or something to add some accent. Old skool cut nails (smallish ones) might make for a nice look as well.

I'm keeping my powder dry on the photos, Duck. There have been some awesome tool chest builds lately, and mine won't rival those, but I think it's turning out nicely, nonetheless. Hoping to have some time to work tomorrow.


----------



## DanKrager

Bucket, have you already cut the rabbets? I hope not.

You CAN install T&G in an assembled frame if you make the top plough deeper than the bottom and one side deeper than the other. Slip each piece into the top plough and let it settle into the bottom one. Push them all into the deep plough on the side and squeeze the last piece in. Re-center the T&G panel and tack the center of each board top and bottom. Done.

I'd use a router plane to deepen the existing grooves on top and side and chisel out the corners. 
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

In order for that to work, I'd need to have a gap at the top (like a deadman on workbench) that allowed the piece access to that deeper grove. Anyway, I already did the rabbets all around. Perusing lee valley for some srsly cut nails.


----------



## DanKrager

Too little too late. Story of my life! Glad you got a solution going, Bucket.
DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

All i could get done, on hold for a few weeks.


















Not happy with the boards i used, by time i got them in place a couple started warping, didnt glue it on, so may knock some of it back off when i get home and replace with better boards.

Shop elves put to work…








sorting cutoffs and measuring random things ( they love tape measures)









Had em both taking turns chamfering the edges of the tongues and grooves.

A package showed up this afternoon, just in time for me to store them away.


----------



## Tugboater78

Random pics from today:

For some reason walking back in shop and seeing all the shavings made me smile.









Justa tongue'n and a groovin…









Posing


----------



## jmartel

> A package showed up this afternoon, just in time for me to store them away.
> 
> - Tugboater78


A shaft clamp, huh? I guess my life in the bedroom isn't spicy enough to need that. Hey, whatever floats your goat.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Bucket, what size cut nails do you need?


----------



## jmartel

I know there's gotta be fans of both Notorious B.I.G. and the Dinosaurs TV show in here.

http://thechive.com/2015/03/11/earl-sinclair-mashed-with-the-notorious-b-i-g-is-amazing-video/

EDIT:

Ok, Barney doing NWA's Straight Outta Compton is even better.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I know there s gotta be fans of both Notorious B.I.G. and the Dinosaurs TV show in here.
> 
> http://thechive.com/2015/03/11/earl-sinclair-mashed-with-the-notorious-b-i-g-is-amazing-video/
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ok, Barney doing NWA s Straight Outta Compton is even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


saw that 



> ^That would be so nice. Tug, were those your first dovetails? Much nicer than any I have done.
> 
> - duckmilk


not my first, but only cut 10 others before that, 2 in my first practice, others in my sawbench. first gang of them..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Justin. Have a save trip buddy.

And grow a beard while your at it


----------



## Tugboater78

Well i stay halfway between 2nd and 3rd stage lol


> Good stuff Justin. Have a save trip buddy.
> 
> And grow a beard while your at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## johnstoneb

Justin
I don't feel quite as bad now. I glued a drawer divider in upside down when gluing up my toolchest didn't catch it until putting drawers in after taking clamps off. I was able to cut one drawer down to fit. but had to make another drawer. Thats five drawers for a three drawer chest but the drawers get better with every rebuild and much more eficient in building them also.


----------



## 489tad

Crap, now I have to grow a beard…....again.


----------



## Buckethead

> Hey Bucket, what size cut nails do you need?
> 
> - theoldfart


I fell out last night! Lol.

I'm thinking 1.5" - 2.5". The stock will be 3/4" thick and the rabbet is 5/8" tall. So the nail would need to be as close as 5/16" to the edge of the end grain of the panel. I'll pre drill to avoid splitting, but thinking a smaller gauge nail would be appropriate.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you guys out there own Narex chisels? Anyone have trouble with them chipping out? I was using my 1/2" mortise chisel last night and within the first 5 strikes I had chips out of the edge. I took it back to the worksharp and ground it back a bit and again, the edge chipped out. WTF chuck.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - try grinding back the first 1/8". Sometimes the metal at the cutting edge is a little brittle after the heat treating , and it does not always get ground to the good metal in production. And 30 degree bevel for a mortise chisel.


----------



## chrisstef

That was my hope Paul, that its just the leading edge that's a little iffy. Theyre currently ground at 25 degrees so I may micro bevel them until I work my way to 30. There's a lot of steel to take away on those puppies. I appreciate the insight.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes, I had similar issues with my Narex mortising chisels too. I ended up selling them before I got too far along with sharpening them, though, as I had already started buying some Ray Iles pig stickers instead.


----------



## ToddJB

My wife made me a shirt a few years back with this on it:










I've never seen the woodworking one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great stuff you are throwing up on the thread Tug, thanks.

That sounds bad Stef, sorry. Keep us posted on your findings please; I am very curious.

Jmissionary. Jorthodox. Jzoo.


----------



## chrisstef

Reading around the interwebz it seems like it happens a bit with the Narex chisels. It was kinda funny because I was talking to Hog yesterday and he said his bevel edge Narex's did the same thing. Like Paul had suggested, grinding off the first 1/16 - 1/8" made things better. I regrind them on the WS to a 30 degree bevel and see what happens.

Gotta win 4 games in 4 days to dance. Starts tonight. Go UConn.


----------



## jmartel

30 deg would be better for mortising anyway.

I haven't noticed any chipping of the blade edge on my Narex mortisers, and I think I've only sharpened them once or twice now.


----------



## chrisstef

There an echo in here?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'd go with 30° for a mortise chisel, much more durable edge for the task at hand.


----------



## theoldfart

Bucket, we are leaving FL tonight. I'll check my stash and send you some if you want. Also rock the drill back and forth just a little. This will cut down on blowout since the nails will be close to the edge.


----------



## Slyy

Class schedule busy before spring break, haven't visited in a couple days.

Regarding narex chisels: only chip was thanks to an inquisitive shop cat, though I haven't exactly put them through their paces.

Regarding beards: I'll be honest, super jealous of the bearded. The Cerokee genetics passed down to me seem to express themselves in only one way: complete inability to grow more than spotty stubble on my face.


----------



## jmartel

I can grow a damn good neckbeard, but that's about it.


----------



## Slyy

Sitting in class ignoring lecture and instead using my time constructively. 









Hastily drawn sketch 2.0, getting close to final design? Not sure on leg hardware yet, I see this bench as temporary to build a keeper later on.


----------



## chrisstef

Atta boy Jake.


----------



## Buckethead

I've had a full beard since I was 20. I've never let it grow out tho. My face is just too pretty to hide.

Hate on, haters.

Kev, that's a very kind offer. Thanks!


----------



## Tim457

Stef, I had the same thing with my Narex bevel edge chisels. I assumed it was because I needed a higher bevel angle or to grind a bit farther back, but didn't know. I was chopping a couple large dados and I wasn't getting big chips, but lots of small ones. I was done with the project before I had a chance to try the 30 degree bevel or grinding back more so I can't tell you for sure if that would help, sorry. Basically I just took it as more sharpening practice.

Nice Jake. I think if you build that you won't really need to build anything better.

Lol Tony on the echo


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Jake, you hairless ba$tard.

Not looking good for the Narex so far.

Jbevel suggests 30°.


----------



## Slyy

> Nice work Jake, you hairless ba$tard.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I got it where it counts though Tony, I'll send Ya a PM for my next manscape session. You can drive the hedge trimmer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You sound like Bhog, always trying to get a little touch.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Regarding narex chisels: only chip was thanks to an inquisitive shop cat, though I haven't exactly put them through their paces.

Slyy

That will teach you to try and mortise your cat!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I could grow a beard in my late teens. Usually I just kept big sideburns…... cause I was the designated underage beer buyer back in the hood. Ya know, the boys in the hood are always hard….


----------



## chrisstef

Jake will put it into any mortise he can find. Or as JDinghy would say, any port in a storm.

Tony Touch.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Class schedule busy before spring break, haven t visited in a couple days.
> 
> Regarding narex chisels: only chip was thanks to an inquisitive shop cat, though I haven t exactly put them through their paces.
> 
> Regarding beards: I ll be honest, super jealous of the bearded. The Cerokee genetics passed down to me seem to express themselves in only one way: complete inability to grow more than spotty stubble on my face.
> 
> - Slyy


Mine is spotty stubble most times.. but after about 2 months it fills out.. same bloodlines..


----------



## Slyy

I feel that cats and mortise chisels are a euphemism for something awesome! Marriage keeps Ya from putting chisel in just any cat…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

time to glue this sumbuck up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha @ Touch.

Jake is a hairless, faithful chisel.

Saucy Red.


----------



## 7Footer

Well howdy fellers. Finally had a chance to get caught up on de state o de shop.
Been on a bit of a trip over the last week…. Had a pretty gnarly fire at work last tuesday the 3rd, it really jacked stuff up, been trying to get back up and running, got a temporary office mo-ho rolled in, now I've gotta sit about 12 feet away from my old man everyday for the next few months until the building is rebuilt, AWESOME! I'll throw up some pics a bit later, but man fires suck.

30 degrees from Stefferation - The Chris Suxanineinch Story.

Hogs opening line to that beast in the flea market parking lot - "B!tch you can have this d!ck but conversation a'int free"


----------



## AnthonyReed

We missed you.

Hope no one was hurt and that you didn't lose anything important.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear about the shop 7. That's weak sauce.

So are you saying youre gonna shave your head and grown a front tail? We know you aint much of a talker so it should work out well for you.


----------



## Tim457

So this is probably not the right way to clean saw hardware, but a little brasso on the rag and spin away and it worked really well. Totally gratuitous use of vintage tools.









Ended up with a nice shiny set of nuts.









Didn't do the medallion that way, didn't want to take off any more of the letters, the P in Philada is already almost gone.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer, 7.

Nice, WC. I've used a power drill and and ketchup with similar results.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive seen a lot of nuts in my day and those are some of the shiniest ive seen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Tim.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks doods. No one hurt, fire started at night, and a sheriff spotted it from a few hundred feet away and called it in…. We lost countless custom made tools and parts for our choppers that are very hard to come by. Fire dept. said had it been discovered another 10 or 15 minutes later and they would've just had to let it burn. The building is metal and going to have to be completely stripped, re-roofed, re-sided and 3 or 4 of the huge steel ceiling joists are buckled and need replaced. They have already gutted the entire office portion of the building, it's so crazy. We've got 8 8'x20' shipping containers here that they are loading up with all of the contents of the building.

Dem are some uber shiny nuts.

Pics incoming.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work Tim. I like that BD, looks very clean. Is the level intact?


----------



## 7Footer

Started in our helicopter maintenance / parts room, there's a mezzanine type loft above it, part of which collapsed. Just torched / melted everything in the vicinity. 









This helicopter was inside the shop, idk if you can see real well but the top of the bubble melted and caved in. It had two brand new blades on it that delaminated, those are 160k for 2. And the transmission has to be torn apart an inspected, as well as the main rotor head. 









You know this style of storage bins:








Heres what they look like now:

















Some wire spools









Melted helicopter doors, about 40 of them.








Ruined parts

















trying to get inventory and everything inspected that was in the parts room and upstairs.









Our director of maintenance's toolbox
.









Place was hot boxed like a mofo









All of our maintenance manuals with step-by-step instructions on repairing our fleet, the main Hiller maintenance manual costs 10k for a new one. 








A 1-month old $400 Fluke meter!








Looking down through the hole in the mezzanine into the parts room.









Co worker had a few saws in there


----------



## ToddJB

Dang.


----------



## Buckethead

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOT THE HAND SAWS


----------



## woodcox

Wow! Condolences 7.


----------



## 7Footer

The tools from the guys tool boxes that are one the other side of the big helicopter shop were rusting and pitting less than 12 hours after the fire, it's crazy. There were tons of lubes, solvents, and oils in the cabinets close to where the fire started, and the fire chief said when that stuff gets into the soot, it's 40x more corrosive than acid.

The smoke got into the heat/air vents and just poured into the office, one of the windows in my office shattered cuz there was so much smoke in it, my office got the worst of it for some reason, and it's probably 3 walls away and 60 feet from where the fire started.








The white spots are where the letter openers were sitting before I moved them, also moved the paper in the back.








Torched puter, which weirdly enough, I was able to save the hard drive out of, it had a solid state in it which also had a metal case, I took it out and it was fine. Mos got any cases lying around? lol








Carpet in my office

















Even my Blazers bobbleheads got black heads!









And the clock stopped at 10:21


----------



## 7Footer

Someone posted this on this county watch facebook page… Smoke coming out of a 16' roll up bay door. Our building is about 80'x200'. Fire dept. said they went in with an inferred mask on and it was black smoke to the floor, they had to open a bay door on each side and let some smoke out before they could even go in.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about the shop 7.


----------



## Tim457

Damn 7, that's some crazy, crazy, ish. From melted stuff to outlines on the desk. I don't know how you're keeping your head about it. Hope insurance comes through.

Yeah WC, the level is intact. I evaporusted the chuck, but overall the thing works so well I haven't taken it apart to de-rust further. It's a Crafstman, but as well made as the name brands. Works well, so I don't care and the name brand ones aren't worth a whole lot anyway either I don't think.


----------



## Slyy

Hot damn 7'!! That all sorts of no bueno!! Melted heli kinda cool in the morbid sorta way, fire went all honey badger on that ish!


----------



## jmartel

Damn. That's rough. Seeing fire damage is never good. The cleanup on that is going to take a long time. Hope the company was well insured.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang 7, I had to see good bobbleheads go down like that.

Jinxed myself on this thread. Changed the knives on my jointer and the grizzly replacements (same part #) were not the exact same size. Took me like twenty more minutes to raise and set the knives. I stomped and pouted like Stef.

That shelf for my wife is pretty much done. Not sure what's next.

You can tell these kids were raised in the midwest. 70 degrees? Sure, that's enough to put the sprinkler under the trampoline.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats the only way to change knives Red. Angrily.

Apparently my stomach is far from summer bbq ready. Im abusing this toilet.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks guys… It could've been worse! We will rebuild!

Over the weekend I managed to get out of town, had a bros weekend planned for a while, and I was able to head down to Bend / Sunriver after work on Friday night, also learned to play of the of the funnest outdoor drinking games I've ever played: Hippy Sticks. (Not tummy sticks like Tony likes). I think some people call it beersbie. You basically stick a piece of PVC in the ground and put a can with a tiny bit of dirt in it on top of the pipe, and then you throw a frisbee at the pipe, the object is to hit the can off the pipe, but you can catch it. It's two teams of two, and you have to catch the frisbee or the other team gets a point, and if you don't catch the can the other team gets 3 points, play to 21… It's hella fun. Oh and you have to have a beer in your hand the entire game, and if you drop your beer, game over! Man we had a blast playing that ish. That little bit of dirt in the can throws you off when it gets knocked off and it's tough to catch. 
Sunriver has no snow, gotta get up to the lodge to see any.
The mountains here sure could use some of that snow you guys back east have been getting hammered with!
A little bike ride in the village around the Deschutes River.








Hippy Sticks

















You can barely make out Mt. Bachelor in the back there.


----------



## Slyy

Work doesn't get done much in the shop except at about 30 mins sprints at a time. Did accomplish some things though
A little dissasembly before








Still needs stuff, ream the dead center for live center, find a chuck adapter since this one is set screw only. Buddy has a motor and pulley for it next time he's down and then a little more re-assembly (and of course make a stand) but essentially it's done and restored!








Was some nasty green, finished it the same pearl black as the craftsman DP
Now it's time to fire up the and inaugurate the new grill for the year:









Also found some pics I forgot we're on my phone from a few weeks ago, interesting antique mall finds,


















Fantastic views there 7, looks like a helluva good time!


----------



## chrisstef

That looks like a rip 7. That 8×8 tent musta been perfect for cuddle time with 3 other dudes in it.


----------



## Buckethead

No shame in staying warm with the jo-bros.

This could keep you fit for those Jo-bro camping trips:

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/hmb/4804063853.html


----------



## chrisstef

See that mountain over there? I can clear it. ^


----------



## Buckethead

^Veteran move stef. Mad props.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake you're a restoration machine.


----------



## lateralus819

Sorry about the fire 7. Scary stuff.

That beersbie game is awesome. Here in northern NY i've only hearded it referenced as polish horseshoes.

You use a ski pole instead of a stick. And you put a beer can on the poles. Same principal though. Played it at my wedding and i Havent had that much fun ever lol.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Major pain in the ass 7, but at least my brothers were able to put a good stop on it. Lots of loss but how much was saved?


----------



## 7Footer

^that's awesome Lat! I think i'm gonna set it up in my backyard

Looking good Jake brah!

Lol stef, no 8×8, we had a full on Cabin… "bro cabin fever" ya smell me.


----------



## Slyy

Correct me if I'm wrong here but isn't the above feller representing that "free (pirated) woodworking" website ish?
Tell me if I'm wrong robert but you and your sig line seems might fishy to me.


----------



## Buckethead

You're welcome, Robert. I'm always glad to shed light on these types of things. I like reading Emily Bronte novels and long walks on the beach with my bros.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, that hacker Ted is a persistent fella. Even comes up with phony avatar pics to look like a real person.


----------



## Tugboater78

Daaaammmn 7 that looks like a hella mess, hope everything comes out alright in the end.










So we got on the boat at this landing in West Virginia. The deck in bottom picture is tug.. the top of the landings steel is usually about 10-15ft above our heads.. water is up just a bit. Past through Point Pleasant WV. And looked like the Kanahwa and the Ohio Rivers were lapping at the floodwall.

The stuff that looks like sawdust.. is.. last night the other crew had a tree pop up, catch one of the fittings near the front of the boat, and apparently it was slapping the bulkheads about 70 ft fufurther down the starboard side. apparently it finally fell off.


----------



## woodcox

Shop in a box. A big box. Meh. http://m.ebay.com/itm/261799810369?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Tugboater78

> Shop in a box. A big box. Meh. http://m.ebay.com/itm/261799810369?nav=SEARCH
> 
> - woodcox


Wow!!


----------



## jmartel

I've always heard it referred to as polish horseshoes as well. Fun game though. That, cornhole, and ladder golf is what we'd always play at school.


----------



## Tugboater78

Other than some editing ingot my blog caught up a bit.. one more installment to do, till i get home.
For those who are interested anyway, i aint the greatest blogger


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is just awful 7. Again, very sorry it happened. Thanks for all the pictures.

Fantastic job Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey Robertheart - welcome to the thread. Initiation is to spend 2 night in 7footer's 8×8 tent cuddling with the bros. You think you can handle the role of pivot man? I bet you would excel at it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pivot man….


----------



## Tim457

WC that's the laziest person I think I've ever seen try to get $29k for a collection of tools. Here, we don't feel like taking pictures of each, so you just zoom in and look. The listing is all kinds of wrong too. The heading Stanley Wood Planes is down by things that aren't planes, the plane listing at the top includes a 45P, and lots of planes are listed as smooth that didn't come in anything else.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks like a nice collection, but I don't know that I see 29k worth… and then $500 shipping besides


----------



## Buckethead

10K? Nope. 6K? Maybe.

It could be that these examples are all NOS quality, but one wouldn't know by the substandard photos.

"Here… You do all the work, I'll make all the money" ~1/2 of all ebay sellers


----------



## Mosquito

I've done it before… bought a box of Stanley #45's (5) just because I wanted the hollow and round bases (which I sold, as they weren't the size I was hoping for), and 1 of the #45s. Sold the rest of it. Also bought a whole box of tools just for the saws, and brace bits. Ended up selling most of the rest of it, and keeping the stuff I wanted and still had $20 in my pocket from it.


----------



## 7Footer

Tim - saved quite a bit of stuff, just everything has smoke damage. Lost about 2 or 3 mil just in helicopter parts.

Stef, there were 6 dudes, we can squeeze robertheart in there though.


----------



## Tugboater78

I reckon a floodwall is a good thing









Ive heard coworkers who live up in this area say the place needs a good flushing though..


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, if you're docking in p-burg stop off at the Mountaineer Diner. Spent many a late night eating their French Toast made of Hot Dog buns.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, if you re docking in p-burg stop off at the Mountaineer Diner. Spent many a late night eating their French Toast made of Hot Dog buns.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ill keep that in mind though its a rare occasion where we get to do aomething like that.

Twice in twelve years, once we got stuck on the Monghela river, in high water, couldnt clear the bridges for 4 days.other time a lock got shut down cause a boat went through the dam instead of the lock chamber. Shut down the river for 2 weeks.


----------



## Tugboater78

Though i am not taking it as gospel. This book has opened my eyes quite a bit, and im not even a 1/4 of the way through..


----------



## Buckethead

SOTS: desperately needs cleaning










I'm thicknessing the pieces for the back panel of my tool chest. Gotta get it down to 3/4". It's a fat 4/4 before I touch it. I went with poplar. If I regret the decision, it's reversible since the dry fit tongue in a dado method has gone by the wayside.

Tug… I don't comment much, but it love seeing the photos and reading your thoughts on your job and workday. Seems like a cool job, much like Red's.

7… Here's hoping you guys end up turning a profit because you were amply insured.


----------



## Tugboater78

Marietta, Ohio.. they might stay dry.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug my brother just lives a couple miles from that spot. In my younger years I used to be a commercial diver and worked on the locks all up the Muskingum and Ohio River.


----------



## jmartel

River going up that high is no good news, Tug. My parents lost their Houseboat back in 2005 after the string of hurricanes raised the Allegheny 15' above normal. An entire section of dock broke loose with 5 houseboats and a couple small cruisers and got sent downriver in the fast current. The raft wiped out a section of dock on a marina further down in the pool, which broke apart all the boats, and one by one they went over the dam.

We have video of all of them going over the dam. One went straight down bow first, snapped in half and sunk. One went down backwards, spun around and kept going, mostly ok. One went down backwards, got caught by the top of the water heading back towards the dam, and caught the front deck edge on the water coming over the dam and flipped it over. Ours went down backwards and came out fine, other than the back window being busted open. There was a little runabout and a small cruiser that ended up somewhere in WV before they were grabbed. The cruiser had almost no damage and was perfectly fine.

Some crazy dude went out in an aluminum fishing boat and towed ours in to land and tied it off on a tree. The river level went down too fast in the next week and it got stuck in the mud in some guy's backyard.


----------



## Tugboater78

Wow j, it can get crazy, some of the things we see floating down. Last night we stopped and on head of the barges had a 4×10 ft dock sticking up between where 2 of the barges are connected. Its gone now..


----------



## jmartel

Got the wine bottle box and a cheeseboard shipped out today. Both are going to be in a raffle that my parents are participating in to benefit seeing eye dogs (hence the paw print inlay on the cheeseboard)


----------



## CL810

Jeff, that is some mighty fine work.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome work, Jmart.

Steffy got my package today, so I can post these:


----------



## Buckethead

Righteous Jmart! You're doing some fine looking work.


----------



## Airframer

Hooray for interwebs finally! After a solid week of moving with just myself and a 99 Corolla (and a few trips in a Ford Ranger) we are just about done… should get the last of it tomorrow I think.

The state of my shop now.. twice as big as the old one but full of moving crap right now.










I am in severe need of some tool storage now.


----------



## Buckethead

Looks like a slice of heaven, Eric. Enjoy!


----------



## jmartel

But now your wife is going to complain about the amount of dust in the clean laundry.

I've got a dilemma on my hands. I've got $50 to Lee Valley from the MIL for my birthday this week and don't know what to spend it on. I was hoping that my parents would get me a gift card there as well and I could stack them to get a Router plane or something, but alas they did not.


----------



## Buckethead

Keep the powder dry, Jmart. It's better to get the thing you want, will use, will treasure, rather than fitting your purchase to the fiddy dollar gift card.


----------



## jmartel

Oh believe me, $50 isn't going to be my limit on this purchase. One thing I'm considering right now is a Spokeshave. Had I gotten the other gift card, I would have likely bought a router plane. I'll still buy both, but it would just determine when I bought what.


----------



## Airframer

The washer/dryer will not live there permanently. I was able to lift those out of the old house, into the back of a covered Ford Ranger, out of the truck and up close tot he door by myself but I'll be damned if I'm going to blow out my arse trying to lift it up 2 steep steps out of the garage into the laundry room by myself lol. I am waiting on backup for that task.


----------



## Buckethead




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Welcome back Eric. That should make a nice shop. A nice shop indeed.



> Steffy got my package today, so I can post these:
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


I better wait til tomorrow to post my latest project. I don't want Mr. "editors choice" to blow me out of the water. It's a long way to fall Todd. Really, if you don't get that award on you 2nd project as well, we will all consider your skills in a downward spiral.


----------



## ToddJB

Its my MO, Red. Come out with a bang only to consistently leave everyone unsatisfied thereafter.


----------



## Tugboater78

Picture taken from lock chamber.. river so high one of our boats is just going over the dam instead of through the lock at Newburgh,Indiana


----------



## Buckethead

Red… That's a prescient comment.

Tug, couple questions:

Is this normal for this area at this time of year?

Is there an unusually rapid snow melt this year? High accumulations?


----------



## chrisstef

Love the tools todd. Fuggin love em. You do fine work sir.

Congrats Eric. Hope everythings workin out well for ya in the next chapter brosif.

Havin a tough time doin the talkin today after last nights game. Uconn needs to win the conference to go dancin. 2 down 2 to go. Boatright eye jammied a 3 at the buzzer to win last night. One hell of a game.


----------



## bhog

Jiz Marte , that wine box is stellar.

Todd, sweet set man.

I need to post some projects , I've made some pretty nice stuff. I'm so far behind , that maybe I'll post a " a few projects post".

I bet Tony woke up this morning with dragon cumy breath.


----------



## Slyy

Oh wow JMart, pretty awesome wine box there!

Tug - that river is going crazy, can't imagine what it's like floating down that thing, seems like a lot of people might be in for a world of hurt.

Stef you oughta be the proud papa of those tools Todd pulled out, petty awesome stuff.
Fell Ya too on the huskies Steffers, my Cowboys started the season out so promising and have devolved into a disappointment unfortunately. Thunder with all the injury woes aren't helping feel better about it either.


----------



## Buckethead

TIL: Tongue and grooving with ye olde stanley #48 is not 'automatic'. There will be fettling.


----------



## Tugboater78

So far this is the biggest flood since 1997 which did a lot of damage around where i live, its supposedly going to crest today near Cincinnati but its raining upstream.. and still lots of snow on the ground. It is mainly due to a large amount of snow, followed by lots of rain. then more snow, and more rain. i have to say in the last 12 years ive been out here, this is the worst i have seen it.









George clooneys hometown.. havent seen water near the parkview inn since 97..


----------



## john2005

State of the shop last night.










Finally getting the saws moved through restore phase. We party hard around here fri nights…


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys about the box/board. I've got one more box that I need to make and ship out for a specific deadline, and then I can get back to personal stuff. This is another project made out of the curly maple from Home Depot, but with marquetry stuff on top. Hopefully I can start it today.


----------



## Buckethead

Crepe Myrtle. Houw! Good God! What is it good for? (Absolutely nothing?)

Say it again…


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like a friday night party to me john.

Dogs down 4 at the half. Free throws win ball games fellas. Gotta make the free ones.


----------



## bandit571

Now that the floor in the Dungeon is almost dry ( water heater issues, new one is now installed) I just might get back to a wee bit of wood molesting….









That drawer front needs the rest of the parts milled up. maybe a finish in a few days?

back to work from Medical Leave…for maybe three weeks. Right off the bat, they wanted to know IF I wanted to work overtime days? Yeah…Riiiight…..Dream on, dude. Vacations kick in mid April, with enough that i do NOT have to come back before I retire in May. Overtime? Ah….Nope!


----------



## Buckethead

I might need to put that differently.

Has anyone used crepe myrtle as turning stock, or for any other woodworking purpose?

Some pieces are practically dowels right off the tree.


----------



## RyanS

Bucket, I've used crepe myrtle to turn a little carving mallet. Its good hard stuff, It turns great when green, but it splits really bad so seal the end grain.


----------



## Tugboater78

Go U of K! Gonna roll over the tourney


----------



## chrisstef

Lemme remind you tug ….










Uconn pulls off another one. Down 10 with 6 mins left we win by 5. One more W and were dancin.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks, Ryan!


----------



## 7Footer

you guys got any suggestions / advice on what would work well and what doesn't on a window stool? Gonna trim out the windows in my garage tomorrow, kinda want to use pine with some dark oil or something, and not traditional casing like on inside windows… possibly something on similar fashion to that door Red posted a few weeks ago… you guys got any ideas?samples? Gracias!
Here's the windows


----------



## jmartel

Here's the design for the top of the box. Something funny about the fact that it's a horse and I'm going to be using hide glue to put it on…


----------



## Buckethead

Lignum vitae. Make it happen.


----------



## Pezking7p

I have never looked at window trim before this very moment. Very interesting. Trim is so intricate.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- you can pretty much run a search for "arts and crafts casing" to get ideas. Nice thing is, all those styles eliminate miters. Makes it easy. One of the keys is to use/plane different thicknesses. Adds dimension. My side casing is 5/8". The top casing is 3/4". The little trim pieces on the header casing over 1".


----------



## 7Footer

Nice, thank you Big Reezy, that's exactly what I'm talking about… not trying to get crazy fancy, but those different thicknesses make it pop.


----------



## john2005

Just go thicker and wider for the header 7. That gives the depth. I have 3/4 headers, 5/8 trim on the sides and the baseboard (not relevent till you get to a door) is 1/2. That gives the A&C feel, and works best with plain trim. Just my .02


----------



## racerglen

Bandit, 2x NO to the O/T, my final day on Friday, all the yak yak done, got just a couple personal items left to haul out, handshakes are over, and "um, would you be interested in holliday fill in shifts ?" I was nice enough to not torch any bridges and said I'd have to think about it, but trying to get onto a real world shift now after all those years starting at 2am..


----------



## Buckethead

Intarsia idea?^^^^


----------



## Slyy

Bucket, consummate fan of the moose knuckle. Go ahead, get your face down in those, you motor boating sonuva bish!


----------



## Buckethead

Ain't no partay like a moose knuckle partay.


----------



## Slyy




----------



## Pezking7p

I once mistakenly told a bunch of homophobic **************************************** who I'd just met that I loved mooseknuckle. I thought it was just a upsized version of a cameltoe.

Anybody know a source for 30"+ drawer slides that don't cost $150? I don't need 500# capacity, and I'm struggling to find anything.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl, look at my sack. That reminds me of a disturbing text stef sent a few months back, Tony and Hog know what I'm talking about.

That box is gonna be pretty sweet jmarquetry.

Also trying to decide if I should put a piece of trim around the room below the windows where the concrete meets the drywall…. Not sure about that yet.

I've gotta make a run out to BLowe's today, the wife found a dining room light she really wants but the only Blowes that has it is in the ghetto. Wood Village in NE Portland, not the best part of town, if you guys don't hear from my by the time the Blazers game starts tonight, send out a search party!
Edit: Big Box Stores are so weird sometimes. The light wifey wants is $178 at the store which that is less than 5 minutes away from my house, but they only had the floor model, and the Blowe's way on the outskirts of PDX has two of them in stock and for some reason it's on sale for $124.98. It's worth the drive, but they just make everything such a pain in the A.. Similar thing happened just a few weeks ago at Home Dumpo too…


----------



## chrisstef

When your junk is all compressed like that how could you even put on a fake smile? The seam is causing a serious 7-10 split. Pete Weber couldnt even pick that one up.

Dogs in the finals today. 3:15 tip. Im on day 4 of the same tshirt. Win and we dance. Go uconn.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yep 7, saved on my phone. 
Amazing high water Tug.
That came out beautifully Jbox.
No dragon breath, you daydreaming ba$tard Hog.
Good luck on the sportsball Demo.

I. Fu(king. Love. Los Angeles.


----------



## RPhillips

Nice, back just in time for the Moose Knuckle party and all….

Finally got my new PC build up and running, can't seem to stay away from work long enough to get anything done.


----------



## duckmilk

> The state of my shop now.. twice as big as the old one but full of moving crap right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Airframer


Keep us posted with pictures Eric. That wall with the breaker box looks like it would be easy to tap into for all the power you will want. Also huge wall spaces for hanging tool cabinets/shelves.


----------



## jmartel

> I once mistakenly told a bunch of homophobic **************************************** who I d just met that I loved mooseknuckle. I thought it was just a upsized version of a cameltoe.
> 
> Anybody know a source for 30"+ drawer slides that don t cost $150? I don t need 500# capacity, and I m struggling to find anything.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Hah. I bet you do love Mooseknuckle, don't you?

http://www.cshardware.com/b-569a7620b.html

Or, if you did want 500lb capacity:

http://www.cshardware.com/h-9020137.html


----------



## Pezking7p

Dunno if anyone watches game of thrones, but it really chaps my hide that you have to have cable to watch HBO. It sounds really dumb when I say it out loud, but I wish I could watch the show without having cable.


----------



## jmartel

I haven't seen any episodes of it precisely due to the fact that I don't have Cable or Satellite. Just an Antenna and Amazon Prime.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, can you "borrow" a HBO Go password? Watch it online. New season should be starting before too long.


----------



## Pezking7p

When I ran out of novels I started watching the shows on Amazon. Now I'm out of Amazon episodes and books 

Que es "HBO Go"? looks like I need cable to get it so I just need to ask about borrowing a password eh? I'll see if I know someone with HBO tomorrow. Good idea.


----------



## 489tad

It was, still is a nice weekend. Cycled both days. Took down the Christmas lights. Lovie and I had lunch and walked along the river. And I even got some work done on a picture frame. Heading back in the garage later.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dunno if anyone watches game of thrones, but it really chaps my hide that you have to have cable to watch HBO. It sounds really dumb when I say it out loud, but I wish I could watch the show without having cable.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Doesn't have HBO…yet, but I just added Slingtv our roku streaming box. $20 to get espn, tnt…and so on. Last nail in the coffin for cable.

Waited til the last day to put in for the two jobs I was interested in at headquarters. Dum. Dummm. Dummmm. Outta my hands now.


----------



## jmartel

How do you like it so far, Red? I tried other services before, but it wasn't live TV.


----------



## Slyy

Dan HBO just signed a deal with Netflix for HBO Now I think it is. $14/mo, seems steep but it might be worth it to Ya, and in with Shane: I just use my moms account info in my Apple TV.

In other news: need to go by the other lumber store, I got the only two good ones that Home Depot had








Might beat Stef now. (And yes Tony i mean what I say)

Edit for the average IQ in this thread: lumber for workbench.


----------



## bandit571

Did a little more on a small table tonight…









I guess this would be a "PIP", first coat of BLO/Stain has been wiped down. Will let it sit overnight, and try some more tomorrow. Kind of tuckered out…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> How do you like it so far, Red? I tried other services before, but it wasn t live TV.
> 
> - jmartel


Little early to tell, but sling seems pretty good right now. Just watched the 30for30 "I hate Christian Laettner." Except I don't…I relate to him


----------



## Tugboater78

SEC over with, now to clean up the rest of the country


----------



## jmartel

Wired up another outlet connected to the light switch in the garage today, and put up another shop light above the bench. Don't know what took me so long to do it.

Now I just need to wire in one more outlet connected to the light circuit so that a light that's already up can be automatically turned on/off, and replace the 2-gang outlet above the bench with a 4-gang and I should be good.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a pile of parts waiting for finish now… And I've still got a month and 4 days!










For size reference on the enclosure portion


----------



## Tugboater78

Wow they make mobos small these days..


----------



## Slyy

Chris, watched the "shop" vid on the tube, was cool seeing the workup for "real" so to speak. Very cool piece.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, your computers are so rad.

Got some hours in on the birthday car. Mostly roughed out. Here's a dry fit.




























Need to shape up the finders a bit more.

Axel glued onto the first wheel


----------



## jmartel

That's looking cool, Todd.


----------



## 489tad

Todd that car is awesome. $$$$$!


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - you been hanging on to that Busch Light can since college? Gotta be skunky by now bro.

That's a dirty dig Jake. Fugger 

Baby hoo ride is gonna be killer Todd.

Mondays can sook it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Mos.

Mos is a Chris too Demo. I think that is who he was talking to, you self-centered pric(k.

So fuggin' sweet Todd.

Eff all the Monday, agreed.

(Edit: As Stef points out down below; line 2 has nothing to do with reality.)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jake painted 7's name on his sneakers, what's going on with those two?


----------



## chrisstef

Now now Tony … lets not go tossing names around before you've had your morning coffee and fully grasp reading comprehension ….. "Might beat Stef now. (And yes Tony i mean what I say)".

He put the 7's on his sneaks so that Noah knows when hes "home". Its easy to read while kneeling.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh damn, my apologies. Getting coffee now.


----------



## Slyy

Can't remember his name when I'm looking down between the legs, don't wanna hurt his feelings by calling him sumfin' different.

Heading out to the best cash only fried chicken place in the state, then gonna head up some rust hunting. Spring Break bishes, first real free day since janurary!

Todd, fuggin' sweet ride your making there, little tike is gonna dig it!


----------



## chrisstef

Im really having a problem trying not to drop two fiddy on a LN LAJ right now.


----------



## jmartel

Do it. And don't forget to pick up a second blade at a higher angle. PM-V11 of course.

Or, I could use a Router plane or Shoulder plane. Both are cheaper than that if you want to send one my way.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos - you been hanging on to that Busch Light can since college? Gotta be skunky by now bro.
> 
> - chrisstef


No, never drank in College either  In-Laws were over last weekend, still in the recycle bin lol


----------



## 7Footer

Good looking out Jake. When I'm "home" .... lol.

Man I was wrong about Wood Village, not ghetto at all. I was mistaking it with another part of town.


----------



## bandit571

About like the Gorge area of Akron, OH? Back in the 70s, white boys like me did NOT walk through there after dark…( did anyway)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just trying to help Stef. You won't regret it.


----------



## chrisstef

I need that in my life so bad Red. End grain shaves ….. (homer simpson drool). My little low angle block don't have enough mustard behind it to get shaves like that.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hmm maybe when i go LN event in Cincinnati next month i will drive home with one of those…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, the 62 works end grain like buddah. It's just a cool plane to use. Tom LN calls it the best tool they make. You can save a little by ordering from Craftsmanstudio. They have free shipping.

Tug- sometimes they have tools to sell at those shows, sometimes they're just letting you try and they offer free shipping for orders at the show etc. You can imagine it's tough for them to truck around a sampling of their tool inventory.

Pretty sure they're waiting til handworks to unveil their new plow plane now.


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye dan, i not really expecting to go home with one but they are offering free shipping for anything ordered there. Looking forward to test driving some.


----------



## jmartel

I thought LN also did 10% off at any event they go to and you buy from in person? I know Lee Valley definitely did that at the Wooden Boat show. I'll probably have to come home with something from that this year.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I thought LN also did 10% off at any event they go to and you buy from in person? I know Lee Valley definitely did that at the Wooden Boat show. I ll probably have to come home with something from that this year.
> 
> - jmartel


Ya, I just know they offer deals- one of the few instances with LNs. Course, 10% might not be great if you have to pay sales tax and shipping. All splitting hairs and counting dimes…..but hey, they're not cheap, so most want to soften the blow a little if you can.

I once thought about the couple hour extra drive to the Grizzly store in MO for my jointer. However, buying it in person, in state, meant paying sales tax. Figure in gas, and it was going to cost me over the $150 in freight.

Friggin 88 degree here today. I don't think I'm feeling work this evening. Gotta prep for the big ginger holiday tomorrow anyway. Good ol' Ireland. Nation full of freckle-faced hustlers.


----------



## chrisstef

Red's an eproctophiliac.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whoa!!!


----------



## August

question i was recently at a friend house that's also a LJ member and had this tools,
and i was able to test drove them and i must say im very impress at veritas tools!!!!
anyway what do you guys think of these tools???
advice or critics are welcome..
these are the tools im wanting to get


----------



## ToddJB

Auggie, I think you should buy a whole line of Veritas, as well. That way you can really do an accurate compare and contrast for us.


----------



## Mosquito

^ that'd be my approach lol

On router planes… I haven't used either the LN or Veritas yet but I like the idea of the Veritas better. If you don't yet have a router plane in your arsenal, I've found mine quite handy. I've wanted a small router plane for a while too, just haven't yet. The Veritas has round shank irons where the LN has square, and seems like it would hold better… But then the closed throat on the Veritas would let you use it on board edges easier…

again, having not tried them so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

As Mos mentioned, Ryan (RGTools), long ago complained that the round shank on the small Veritas allowed (I spelled it "aloud" at first) it to spin even after filing a flat spot. I have no personal experience with it but I respect and trust Ryan's opinion on it.

*EDIT: It was the small router plane he was referring to.*

I also agree with Todd regarding the full line purchase.


----------



## duckmilk

One of the things I have always thought was a good innovation on the large Veritas router is the ability to remove the blades, put them in the jig and sharpen. I don't have one though, or any router plane


----------



## August

Thanks Todd
Hopefully I land more repo so I can buy them and do a test for you LOL

Moss yes I don't own any joinery planes and like I said woodchuckernj 
Let me use his tools and it was nice to use,
And the finish of the tool was was better than the LN and I guess it's safe for me say that.
I found my self trying use a chisel to clean the bottom of a dado and sometime it gets ugly.

Tony thanks 
I do know a thing or two about what you said glad you mention that I did not even notice that it was round.
Hmm ok maybe I can buy the smaller version of the LN????
Anyway thanks for pointing that out.
Especially since the knurled knob is made out of brass I wonder how tight you can tigthen that before it strips out.

Again I'm really wanting to get the 2 main tools??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Auggie, Veritas isn't as pleasing to the eye as LN (for me). Their designs are a little space-agey for me. But, they work pretty much as well as LNs. Classical or Jazz….but both are playing at a very high level.

The coco knob on my LN no 7 cracked at the base. Not sure why. So I'll have to use this extra knob. Originally turned for Lat, but he hated it. Said it was ugly. I'm over it now.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef's bored at work and looking up fart things in the dictionary


----------



## CL810

The Veritas shank I have is not round nor are those in the catalog now.

Here's mine


----------



## jmartel

CL, the small router plane has round shanks.

Re: Veritas vs Lie-Nielsen. Seems to me that the Lie Nielsen's are very good modern equivalents of the Stanleys. Same basic design, better machining, better materials, etc. Veritas planes are generally more modern engineering. I'd agree that they aren't nearly as nice to look at as Lie-Nielsens. I don't know that theres an inherent advantage/disadvantage to either, but I've never used a LN.

I think I decided that my next plane purchases are definitely a Shoulder plane and a Router plane. 100% sure the router plane will be a Veritas, and not sure what the Shoulder plane will be. I'm can't really figure out why different sizes of shoulder planes would be useful if you have a router plane for dadoes. I would think either a Large or a Medium plane would cover anything you would want a shoulder plane to do.


----------



## lateralus819

A shoulder plane is for shoulders. Also works for faces of tenons. try using anything but it for shoulders lol..

If you do get one get the largest size. I have a LN 073 and it works flawlessly. The extra size believe it or not is appreciated.


----------



## duckmilk

I've thought about making a router plane out of wood, mine would probably turn out ugly making the Veritas a work of art.


----------



## August

Thanks Red
On the router plane I have no say so at all because the only router plane I saw was the LV 
And having a chance to actually use it and having to use the fence made feel very comfortable.
Anyway this comes down to drive those 2500 or 250 style trucks
(Aslong as they are diesel ) it don't matter to me.

Well I guess I'll just buy it and then post it here and make some review about it.
But it might not be fair since I don't the other.

Anyway

You guys answer the router

What about the side rabbet plane?


----------



## August

> Auggie, Veritas isn t as pleasing to the eye as LN (for me). Their designs are a little space-agey for me. But, they work pretty much as well as LNs. Classical or Jazz….but both are playing at a very high level.
> 
> The coco knob on my LN no 7 cracked at the base. Not sure why. So I ll have to use this extra knob. Originally turned for Lat, but he hated it. Said it was ugly. I m over it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I know why it crack because you did not make me some .


----------



## jmartel

> A shoulder plane is for shoulders. Also works for faces of tenons. try using anything but it for shoulders lol..
> 
> If you do get one get the largest size. I have a LN 073 and it works flawlessly. The extra size believe it or not is appreciated.
> 
> - lateralus819


Right. I can't see why different sizes would be useful for the shoulder plane. You can do small edges with a large shoulder plane just as easily as with a small one it would seem.

LV touts it's ability to do dadoes as well, but I would think a router plane would be far better for that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Clayton, to clarify it was the *small* router plane that has the round shank and that I was referring to. Sorry I was not more clear.


----------



## Tugboater78

Shoulder plane is definately on my list of things to get, closest thing i have to one is my #78 clone. havent decided if i like the LV or LN better but i think someone said the LV waa more "comfortabl"e to use.

Who knows what i may end up getting at the LN event, if anything. Put a few hundred back just in case. the rabbet block, #62 and shoulder plane are on my list.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I know why it crack because you did not make me some .
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Ya I turned two knobs for lat, then sent him a chunk of coco for the handles and told him he was on his own…lol.

Got the girls out for some shots in natural light today. Lat recommended sanding the wood with 1000 grit and howards feed and wax. Berry nice. silky.


----------



## CL810

Ya, Tony, I saw your edit after i f'd around with my picture for 10 minutes. Lol



> Clayton, to clarify it was the *small* router plane that has the round shank and that I was referring to. Sorry I was not more clear.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## Slyy

Auggie, I've been eyeing a LV skew rabbit plane and router plane for a while! Might still go vintage in the on a No. 71 and use the LV blades but that skew rabbet plane seems slicker than dog snot.

Dan those are some beautiful daylight family pictures!

Went about an hour away from town to what I've been told was the best fried chicken place in the state, turns out it was! Maybe the second best fried chicken I've had. Not sure if any of you have had what I think is the best, Gus' Fried Chicken, had that in Memphis last summer, ah-may-zing! Carry on.


----------



## August

Thanks sly 
Been chating with CL about this for sometime now 
Eeehhhhh
Will see.
And also after chating with CL
MY FEAR WAS CONFIRM I need to save more money

I need to do more repo LOL


----------



## john2005

> I need to do more repo LOL
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Translation: "I need ya'll to quit payin for your crap so I can pay for mine!"

Just tryin to help clear things up for ya there Auggie.


----------



## jmartel

Here's where I am after a couple hours. This is basically the second iteration of the horse. I originally did one with different veneers for shading, but didn't like the look. I'll be sand shading this when it's all said and done so it should look even better.


----------



## ToddJB

That looks like a ton of work, Jmart


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is awesome Jstallion! Great work man.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I can dig inlays….but marquetry is a little too detail oriented for me. Looks good so far.

Big white oak run today. Time to bust out some outdoor furniture.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Pictures or you stayed home and played with your 7.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Good work Jmart.

Anyone notice that the horse is deaf?


----------



## AnthonyReed

And bald.


----------



## jmartel

And blind, and has it's mouth sewn shut? Yes. That's correct. Still need to do that stuff, and I am adding in mountains and a barn in the background as well to the original photo.


----------



## Mosquito

Will you be using hide glue to apply the veneer? Because that would be kind of humorous…


----------



## jmartel

Yes I am. And I chuckled at that as well.


----------



## jmartel

Mattress shopping has to be the most relaxed form of shopping. You just lay on a bed for a while. Trying to get the wife to agree that since I discovered we can buy discounted gift cards and save $160 off of the bill for the mattress, that my tool budget can increase by a similar amount.


----------



## ToddJB

Seems fair. We've never bought a mattress. Our first one was from my grandma "Bed and Breakfast", she never had any customers, so went she sold the farm we got one of those beds, and the other a landlord (not a creepy one) gave us a bed, which we still use. I've never had the privileged of seeking out what might fit mysleeping needs.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pics or I played with my 7….

"The" white oak barn. All air dried….but for about 10 years. 








-
These are the stacks I pulled the lumber for my benches from. Auggie was talking about coming this way to do the same. I think there's enough…








-








-








-

Lotta wood for what I paid. Not even gonna show you the walnut crotch pieces Paul saved for me….that would just incited hatred. And I'm not one to cause my brother to stumble.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh my!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Really, youre gonna hold out on crotch walnut for the fear of hatred? If ya haven't noticed big fella, most of us don't really like you but are too polite to say so. Show the walnut!


----------



## jmartel

I've got no hatred for Red anymore after he turned me my marking knife handles. And Stef wants to see your crotch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Really, youre gonna hold out on crotch walnut for the fear of hatred? If ya haven t noticed big fella, most of us don t really like you but are too polite to say so. Show the walnut!
> 
> - chrisstef


Ahh….that made me all warm and tingly. Alright, here's some of it. 









This piece is ridonkulous….


----------



## summerfi

This cocoloco wood is so cool I can't resist showing pics of Mr. Red's gent's saw handle in progress. Love the colors in this stuff.

Edit: Mmmm….walnut.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy mother of white oak. That is awesome brk.

I might be playing with my own 7 eventually… Wife and I are at a bit of a crossroads, she really wants to move to a different state next year, she wants to move somewhere warm, like Florida, Texas, maybe Southern Cali, somewhere with good warm beaches…. I love PDX, I love Oregon and WA, and don't know if I'd do very well in a hot place… I don't know if my body can deal with it, my white a$$ isn't made for hot climates. I may have to give it a shot, I mean she left everything she knew and came here.. I just have a really hard time leaving my friends, family, and everything I know here.. Sorry to get all emo on you guys, I just can't stop thinking about it. 









Nice crotch Red.

Beautiful Bob, just beautiful!


----------



## jmartel

Go for Southern California. I loved living in San Diego. Expensive, but for a good reason. Plus, you won't fry there as it doesn't get that hot unless you go inland.

Red, that Walnut is cray cray.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Red.

Your work is always stunning Bob.

Tell her to get back in the kitchen 7.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Southern California is full; do not listen to Jcal.


----------



## August

Nice red
I can't wait men

Nice handle there bob


----------



## ToddJB

Red sent me some private pictures earlier of his crotch. Feeling a little dirty now that he's shared it all with ya'll, as well.

Bob, F that looks good.

7, keep us up to date. I don't speak for the group but you can blubber your personal life out on here as much as you like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ...*I don't speak for the group* but you can blubber your personal life out on here as much as you like….- ToddJB


Then what the f#ck did I sign that proxy for?


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah man it's a tough one, I grew up in the country and by the time I got to college all I wanted was to live in the city. Now after living in the city for about 12 years, I'd prefer to move just slightly outside of the city…Wife however is the opposite, she grew up in a crowded city and loves that whole fast paced city life thing… So Cal, crowded and fuggin expensive!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob- Excellent! I knew that piece I sent you had nice figure….but wowzah! Btw, some of that walnut has your name on it if you want. Last time I was out to Paul's I had you in mind when I told him to drum up some figured walnut pieces for me. Had no idea he would find this much. Apparently there were a couple other woodworkers who were mad Paul wouldn't sell them my pile


----------



## AnthonyReed

All else can be dealt with but moving a great distance away from core family would suck.

Aye, pricey.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ...*I don t speak for the group* but you can blubber your personal life out on here as much as you like….- ToddJB
> 
> Then what the f#ck did I sign that proxy for?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Ya, I never do that. You guys know nothing about my personal life….

Ya, you guys probably know too much.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha, Red sending Todd private C-pics.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can't imagine incense being an issue in any major city now days.


----------



## chrisstef

I would positively lay my junk on that walnut and smile Red.

Tough call 7. Here's my experience …. if you are planning on having a kid (or kids) being close to the family is invaluable. We were 45mins to an hour away and that was enough to get us to move closer to "home". My wife and I are very much independent by nature. Never wanted nothing from nobody …. until we had babystef. Then we needed some help and ive got to say, things are much easier now than they were before on that front.


----------



## Tim457

True dat ^^. But it's hard to realize until you have them. Plus, if 7 brings that up he'll be living in Brazil soon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cost of living in Brazil is lower and those beaches…..


----------



## 7Footer

I hear that Stef, we're still unsure on kids yet, but I'm with ya about being closer rather than farther… That's one of the great things about this area, there are several areas that are maybe 20 minutes from downtown Portland and you'd think you were in the country if you didn't know any better. Our place right now, we've been so friggin spoiled with the location, it's 15 minutes from almost store that you can think of, 20 min to the airport, and there are about 6 different routes to go to any of em, I can almost always get around the city even during rush hour.

Not where she lives it isn't…. Fuggin expensive and it's hard to find good jobs, it wouldn't be hard for me to find a good job since I speak English, but obviously my Portuguese isn't there yet… She'd love to move back to Brazil, but the nurses there don't make $hit compared to here.

This is Santos where she is from, Population is only a million or so, but it is also the closest big beach from Sao Paulo, so the 80 billion people from Sao Paulo come there every weekend, it's crowded as hell. Also Santos has the biggest shipping port in South America. The water isn't the cleanest because of the port, but it's a pretty awesome beach, plus about an hour away is a super beautiful undisturbed beach.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well at least you would not get all the strange looks that you get here when you sport your speedo at your new local beach.

So you are all set where you are it sounds like; family, centrally located, etc. Your pimp hand must not be strong, being that you are leaving. Stef feels ya.


----------



## chrisstef

My pimp hand could use work.

Whys it gotta be my kid thats pickin his nose in the back row of a class picture?


----------



## Mosquito

Because "Like Father Like Son"


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, yeah banana hammocks are everywhere down there, not my thing though! 
My pimp hand may not be the strongest out there, but it's solid. I gets mine.

hahaha, Stef, I didn't notice it at first, but are all of their hats labeled "Thing #...." ?


----------



## theoldfart

Zing!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea they all have "Thing" hats on. It was Dr seuss week at daycare.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh, I thought they mis spelled think!


----------



## Buckethead

7…. Resist Florida at any cost. Both FL and TX have a great benefit of not having state income taxes, but I've been here in FL quite a while. The sun. It burns. If it were as easy as snapping fingers, I'd swap FL for Portland any day. Proximity to family be damned.

Then there's the floriduh, aspect. It don't warsh off.


----------



## Tugboater78

California is gonna dry up i been hearing.. maybe npt a good destination..

Kentucky you can get all 4 seasons in a week..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Come on down to Iowa 7. We've got beaches….. and lots of cheap white oak and walnut.


----------



## Tugboater78

We need to dilute the bloodlines here so any newcpmers welcome.


----------



## August

Damn Red is it that warm there now?
We're back down to 30's


----------



## 7Footer

Lolz Bucket. Warsh. My dad says warsh. Wife and I had a blast when we stayed in Miami for 10 days before going to Brazil, but I don't think I could live there. Floridah has to be the most common state featured on Cops.

No offense Tugger, but fugg the Midwest, no thanks bruh. Plus isn't like half the state of Vantucky Dry?

Edit: Lawl, Red. 
Read a funny ariticle about a clueless British guy filling out a March Madness bracket...
Iowa and Ohio… Both terrible scrabble scores, but I give Iowa the edge because of the W.

Speaking of that, if any of you guys want are interested in getting in another March Madness pool, let me know, it's $10 per bracket, no limit, usually there's 30-40 brackets, decent little pool. PM me if you want and I'll send you the info.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure tug just said he wanted to make babies with you 7.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Red, you got beached whales there?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. That pic is from a couple years ago. Had to scour the archives. I'm just in a great mood after my favorite dinner: corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## August

Ah ok cool


----------



## jmartel

Lawl.

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/28531999/spirit-airlines-pushes-limits-of-good-taste-with-new-69-fares-promotion


----------



## Pezking7p

Happy mr patty day.

North Carolina. Growing economy. Mild winters. Summers not explosively hot. Close proximity to me.


----------



## Slyy

lawlz Rojo, beached whale!

Happy St. Patty's day gents. Little history lesson, St. Patrick was actually based on Stef's early life in college, except instead of a flute it was his mouth and instead of snakes it was, you know, penises.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe. Just realized how funny my beach whale pic is with my tagline below.


----------



## Buckethead

LEAVE STEF ALONE! HES A BOY. COME AFTER ME! IM 40 IM A MAN!!!


----------



## Sparks8286

> WHY THE SMALL HAND HATE? SMALL HANDS ARE VERY USEFUL FOR HANDLING SMALL…. Things.
> 
> - Buckethead


Small hands make small things look bigger


----------



## Buckethead

SPARKS GETS ME


----------



## Slyy

I'm a man!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Uh oh Auggie. You might have to go drool on the two LN tools you don't have.


----------



## Slyy

Oh men! LN needs to have an tool event in OK. I mean we have almsot twice the population of Chicago for the whole state!


----------



## jmartel

Plus aren't they supposed to come out with their plow plane at this event?


----------



## jmartel

Ears and mane are added, and I got most of the barn done. Also reworked the ground area.


----------



## Slyy

JMart seriously impressed, always, with you skillz. Awesome how the (?) three pieces for the ground give depth to the image. Can't imagine looking at wood grain and seeig anything other than, well, wood grain.


----------



## Tugboater78

> lawlz Rojo, beached whale!
> 
> Happy St. Patty s day gents. Little history lesson, St. Patrick was actually based on Stef s early life in college, except instead of a flute it was his mouth and instead of snakes it was, you know, penises.
> 
> - Slyy


Skinflutes?


----------



## 489tad

JSkills!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Easy to pick up behaviors watching Dad, huh Nathan? 'Atta boy!

Ummm Red, I know you have to go with what you got but that's not a beach, it's a boat ramp.

JArt, that is absolutely wonderful man.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I like that ground reworking a lot better. +1 to Jake about the grain.

Axles are on and I'm pleased with how she roles.









Hope to get the finders done and one side glued on tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Really nice Todd. Your wood selection is perfect; I love the black palm tires.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. I'm having a lot of trouble with the eye. I think I'm going to hold off on making that until after I shade everything. Like drawing, it's damned difficult to get eyes to look right. I still need to pick out the sky, add mountains, and add a tiny ass wood fence behind the barn. And add openings to the barn as well.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice job fellas, both the car and the horse look great. Amazing how adding a few key features here and there can really take a project to the next level.

I am still kicking around the whole upgrade from my contractor saw to cabinet saw idea. I definitely have it narrowed down to the Grizzly 691 or the Sawstop PCS w/36" rails. I just keep waffling on the whole cost twice as much aspect of it. I know it is chump change when I am waiting at the ER with my finger in an Igloo cooler, but I wonder if I/we have not bought too much into the fear culture? I mean I would jump in a car without my seatbelt (although I wear it 97% of the time) or drive a car w/o an airbag. That is prolly more dangerous by the numbers than a TS. I really don't want to spend $3,500 on just a TS. I always go into over analysis with larger purchases.

On the flip side, I am not sure if ever there was an "upgrade" that I reached for, that I was not happy I did after the sting of the paying for it. I mean, I live in the suburbs and drive a Toyota Tundra with upgraded off road package. I have never driven my truck in the dirt for more than a couple hundred feet. And I certainly am not taking a $40k vehicle off roading. But, I got it…in case I ever "need it".

I guess I just have to convince myself that it is OK, or that the value is justified to spend 2x as much, or wait longer till the cost is less of a factor. At $1600, it is just some rat hole money. At $3,500 it is rat hole money, plus a hit to old checking account.

Plus, I still need to get electric upgraded. Change over blades to full kerf, I have two WWII that are thin kerf, as well as thin kerf Freud Rip blade. Sell/move the Ridgid contractor saw. Changing a TS is getting to be a major pain in my backside.

That is all. Sorry for the babble.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Not sure if you guys saw this yet. Looks like Sawstop is finally gonna have some competition in the coming years.

http://www.woodmagazine.com/blogs/woodworking-blog/2015/03/16/bosch-develops-tablesaw-with-blade-brake-safety/

Question Shane: would you actually leave the safety apparatus on the blade if you got the grizzly?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Long after cost is forgotten quality remains.

but

I am in accord with the believing that there may be an over indulgence in the fear suckling.

or

Chicks dig scars (if it comes to the worst case scenario).

... although I am not in possession of enough competence to advise you Shane.

Never be sorry for vetting your thoughts here. That is why Stef started this thread; well that and to deflect attention from his latent homosexual tendencies.


----------



## jmartel

From what I've seen in person, and heard about, the Sawstop is an amazing saw, that also happens to come with the brake feature. If you can swing it, that'd be my vote.

Hell, if you could swing more, I would suggest looking into a Euro slider like Hammer, but you would need ~$4000ish to start and could very easily spend more. Maybe look into the Grizzly slider? Less money than sawstop, still safer than a normal saw.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Sliding-Table-Saw-with-Scoring-Blade-Arbor/G0700
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Sliding-Table-Saw/G0623X


----------



## ShaneA

I have never ran a saw in my life with a blade guard. That looks like the best way to hurt myself. So I would not install that. However, the riving knife is appealing and I would use that. My current saw does not have one, is there any reason why not to use a riving knife? Hell, kickback is real and experienced 1st hand. Finger into the blade is real, but not experience 1st hand….yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Ummm Red, I know you have to go with what you got but that's not a beach, it's a boat ramp. +1 to that

Im digging that shes rolling for ya Todd and nice equestrian scene there Jsaddle.

Shane - im still in the grizzly camp but that's my call and im a cheap bastard.

Just throwing you guys off the scent is right Tony.


----------



## chrisstef

unjammy with Hog eat kosher dills without chewing


----------



## ToddJB

I'd be in the grizz camp too, but I won't fight for it, because the first day you get it, you'll run your hand into the blade, and I'll be the guy who was arguing the sawstop. Nope.


----------



## jmartel

> I have never ran a saw in my life with a blade guard. That looks like the best way to hurt myself.
> - ShaneA


I've been slowing moving towards using the blade guard more and more. On my old crapsman saw it's just a splitter with the blade guard. Now I only flip the blade guard up when making thinner rips of say < 2". But I also use a crosscut sled a lot so no splitter even on those cuts.

Hell, I've even thought about switching to ripping on the bandsaw more and cleaning up with a plane. But I think that only really makes sense for short rips of say < 12". Any longer and you may run into it getting out of parallel.


----------



## August

> Not sure if you guys saw this yet. Looks like Sawstop is finally gonna have some competition in the coming years.
> 
> http://www.woodmagazine.com/blogs/woodworking-blog/2015/03/16/bosch-develops-tablesaw-with-blade-brake-safety/
> 
> pretty sure sawstop will make their patent free soon as Bosch release there new saw technology.
> 
> what im wondering is the sawstop lawyer what ever his name is, he claims that his device is so great .
> how come he had to soak his finger with ice and cold water before he did the control test?( the discovery slo-mo guys)
> working with cnc and sensors and proximity switch is there is no guarantee in those???


----------



## Buckethead

If you guys read it thru, Bosh is making a safety device that allows the blade to spin below the table, but via airbag technology, pulls the blade down sufficiently fast to let you escape with but a ding. (In theory, like the sawstop, but without the blade ruining blade brake)

Price point? At what quality level will it be offered? Does bosch even offer a cabinet saw?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> is there any reason why not to use a riving knife?
> - ShaneA


Not that I can think of. I wish my saw had one. 
Edit: I've heard it will give you trouble if your not doing a "through cut". But they're supposed to be easily removable.



> Ummm Red, I know you have to go with what you got but that s not a beach, it s a boat ramp.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Ya I know. Not like the real beach…but the midwest has it's own allure. The lake is nice and clean. And since we were there on a weekday, we had the whole place to ourselves.

Woodie car looks awesome Todd.

Tigre caspi handle….


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was just needling you BRK, don't get all sensi on me. Beautiful handle there.


----------



## CL810

Shane, you can use thin kerf blades on the Sawstop. The riving knife is .09". I use my thin kerf all the time.


----------



## Tim457

> Long after cost is forgotten quality remains.
> 
> but
> 
> I am in accord with the believing that there may be an over indulgence in the fear suckling.
> - AnthonyReed


I agree with the fear mongering, but I look at it from a risk analysis instead. Of people that use a table saw all their lives a too high a proportion of them for my personal taste have had an accident. It's not worth the 30%, 10%, or really even 2% or less chance that I'll loose my fingers, when there is a choice to avoid it. For something else risky like say sky diving, there is no way to experience sky diving without the risk of hitting the ground, so I jump out of the plane and try it. Of course, the places had all the necessary safety practices too. So it's basically if there's a way to avoid the risk and how serious is the risk and what's the benefit that goes into any risk management calculation. With a table saw there is a safer choice, it costs more, but is a very good saw, not a marked up junker. Basically the same benefits, they both cut wood. To me the expected value (percent chance of occurring times loss value) of the loss of my fingers is worth way more than the saw cost difference. And since I used math analysis, I just lost everyone's interest. Sorry, won't happen again, I'll hide now.


----------



## Mosquito

> For something else risky like say sky diving, there is no way to experience sky diving without the risk of hitting the ground, so I jump out of the plane and try it.
> - Tim


just sayin' lol


----------



## Mosquito

But, on the subject of Saw Stop (or similar technologies, I'm not holding any brand loyalty to saw stop)... to me, it's worth it, and I hope I can afford the time to save enough to get a saw stop as my first table saw. I'm set enough with hand saws for the stuff that I do now, so I'm hoping it works out. I've still got quite a few years before I retire, and I earn my livelihood as a programmer, and I don't really want to try doing that sans a few fingers…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Milling up lumber is boring. Found a white oak crotch today though….









What are you guys gonna do if I get an office job and I can't entertain you with the thrilling activities in my shop each day?


----------



## 7Footer

Red has more crotch in his shop than a men's locker room.


----------



## Mosquito

Actually Red, if you had an office job, you could very well be on LJ for even MORE time, just not have as much content to post lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That's what I'm afraid of Mos. I'd be one of those slackers who just blab about woodworking…..but rarely do it!


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl 7. Probably keeps an extra can of tough actin tinactin for the tinea cruris as well. Stank ass hoe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mom? Where you been?


----------



## ShaneA

Where does one come up with a picture like that? What type of search term is used to yield such frightening results? Only from a dark, twisted, yet strangely gifted mind.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He is gifted, no question. Gotta love him.


----------



## chrisstef

You want the honest answer to that Shane? Ok good, here's the impetus.

7 suggested Red had lotsa crotch (Kid rock voice).
That made me think about a crotch rot joke.
Then I searched the medical term for crotch rot.
Tinea Cruris.
While im here I might as well google image.
Bam - Amy Winehouse itching her beave.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that who that is? Do I even want to know what the tattoo on her left breast is?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's my name and birth date.


----------



## ShaneA

You are THE man Tony…let there be no doubt.


----------



## bhog

For tablesaw I vote vintage or the griz and put the saved money towards something else you'd use ( like a push stick made from cut offs , lol).......


----------



## bhog

Tony is the true " most interesting man" of ljs.

" He can fap barehanded "


----------



## chrisstef

You gotta wear gloves or somethin hog? ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

The warts rub his hand raw.


----------



## DanKrager

I was interested in Cl810's measure of the riving knife on the saw. The whole point of a riving knife as I understand it is to keep the ripped wood from pinching the back and top of the blade where kickback originates from a board pinch. If the knife is thinner than the blade, what's the point? It becomes the same as not having a knife in the first place. Therefore, when you change the blade thickness, shouldn't you also change the knife thickness? If the knife is the same thickness as the blade, this would also help prevent pinch between blade and fence. Otherwise, again, no help.

Am I missing something?
DanK


----------



## ShaneA

That does seem logical Dan. If you were running a full ~1/8" blade and a knife at .09 it would appear possible for the kerf to close enough to the conact the back of the blade. But, hell…I have never used a riving knife so I have no 1st hand experience.

I did ask the Grizzly teck if I could use a thin kerf blade w/the saw knife installed, and he was not sure. I have spent nice cash on my blades, so switching to full kerf would be an added expense. I know Jet/PM offer a tk riving option.


----------



## RPhillips

Shane…. Go with the Saw stop… I know that is what I would do. It's a quality saw, not only a safety feature. If your never need the blade stop you have it, if not, you have a nice saw.

Also impressive is the amount of times the word "crotch" has appeared and the stank hoe pics (yours too Red) since last visiting…


----------



## bhog

Lol. Meant without hands.


----------



## CL810

Can't help you Dan. I'm confident that the engineers have this worked out. Here's what it says on the riving knife:


----------



## jmartel

Ok, class, looking for some opinions on the background for the sky. I have more veneer than these photos,but this is just what I chose initially.

1) Obviously this one the barn needs to moved up.









2)









3)









4)


----------



## August

Like the third one,.


----------



## ksSlim

How bout a sunset in the sky/background?
Nice so far!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I was interested in Cl810 s measure of the riving knife on the saw. The whole point of a riving knife as I understand it is to keep the ripped wood from pinching the back and top of the blade where kickback originates from a board pinch. If the knife is thinner than the blade, what s the point? It becomes the same as not having a knife in the first place. Therefore, when you change the blade thickness, shouldn t you also change the knife thickness? If the knife is the same thickness as the blade, this would also help prevent pinch between blade and fence. Otherwise, again, no help.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I can't speak to the kerf thickness. However, I don't think the riving knife is merely to protect against wood "pinching" as it is ripped. It also prevent wood from drifting back into the blade (pulling away from the fence). I've had this start to happen, but always corrected it in time. Kinda like this freakin idiot is trying to demonstrate to an extreme in this video:






When I stop and think about it, a riving knife would have prevented the couple of close calls that I have had on the TS.

And if anyone's interested, Bosch has a new video out for their new, safer jobsite TS:


----------



## ToddJB

4. Number 4.


----------



## Slyy

Number 3 Jhorse.

Man wish I woulda taken some pics, but up at my FIL's today. Took me by a bud of his, this old doctor friend (wo I happened to know distantly as well). Seems he and my FIL had been talkin tools and FIL mentions my tool habits, next thing I know I'm being shown the biggest collection of screwdrivers and wrenches I've ever seen. Guy's 73 years old and has been collecting since the early 80's. Has literally THOUSANDS of examples of perfect handle tools (even a large pair of hedge snippers with perfect handles). Has an enormous wrench collection as well including some behemoth 72" 165lbs monstrosity. Told me he only likes wrenches and screwdrivers and sargent planes. Says next time I'm back he might have some tools to offload that come "extra" with auction purchases. I look into his spares area and see several bedrocks, a carriage plane or two, tons of block planes, etc etc. gonna come back with pics next time!


----------



## chrisstef

Tourney brackets lj style

https://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/invitation?g=12376&k=b04f636e3cff7a72


----------



## DanKrager

Glad you mentioned it, BRK. I didn't mention board drift because I was focused on pinch prevention. As you pointed out, drifting behind the blade away from fence can be an issue. The same problem exists in my mind if the knife is thinner than the blade and not lined up with the fence side of the blade. If a 0.090" knife is lined up on the side opposite the fence, then a 0.125" blade has 0.035" to grab the wood. I guess I just don't understand the engineering reasoning. And maybe, just maybe, they are compromising with the bean counters.

Now, given that….if the knife is lined up properly on the fence side, the "thin" problem goes away on board drift (but not on pinch). My saw has a bolt hole to hold the old style blade guard on, so I fitted a 1/8" "knife" that stands as tall as the blade for 3/4" cuts. It does not follow the blade height, but it does follow the tilt. If I use a thin kerf blade, I swap the knife for a similar thickness as the blade. It is lined up with the arbor flange that holds the blade and the carbide blades are shimmed because of tooth overhang on the plate. That's just part of the fine tuning done on my saws. Wish the knife was closer to the blade sometimes, but it is very effective as is. It was especially helpful on this cranky 2" hedge I've been working with. Even so I managed to stall the 3HP motor once, which is the first time this saw has even slowed down!

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Oh my Jake, that's the kind of person to meet. Someone that collects stuff close to what you want but doesn't want the stuff you do. Extra stuff from auctions, ha.

Jmart I actually like the second one, it reminds me of a fading sunset. Do you have room to move the barn up even more? The relative scales mean it should be a little farther in the distance. Higher up or something else to show it's farther off.


----------



## jmartel

Tim, neither the horse or the barn is set in their locations yet. I think the ground is finished though, so it can only go as high as that does. I'll probably work tomorrow night on sand shading. I've got my boss coming over tonight for more woodworking lessons tonight.

On a side note, bought the mattress last night. And found out we also needed to buy $800 worth of plane tickets as well last night. Expensive day. I told my wife I should just throw a Sawstop on my card as well while I was at it.


----------



## theoldfart

^ makes perfect sense to me


----------



## ShaneA

They are offering the free base with a PCS purchase thru 4/30/15…just sayin'


----------



## Tim457

No worries, I admire your ability to do that detail work. It's one of the few things in woodworking that I have no desire to learn to do, but it doesn't stop me from appreciating the effort.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll never be allowed to craigslist again.

http://7online.com/news/woman-accused-of-cutting-baby-from-pregnant-womans-womb/564120/


----------



## jmartel

Ok, so the consensus is that there is no consensus. Guess I'll send a few photos off to the guy buying it and let him decide.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crazy bankers….


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - in our town they've opened up the police station parking lot for craigslist transactions. I thought that was a pretty good idea. There's some effed up people in this world man.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd - in our town they ve opened up the police station parking lot for craigslist transactions. I thought that was a pretty good idea. There s some effed up people in this world man.
> 
> - chrisstef


That is a good idea. My only issue is I'm usually buying crap that people aren't willing to move themselves.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I hear ya. Ive bounced on a couple of craigslist deals before. Ill usually do a drive by first then spin around. If it looks shady, im out. I like to ask people what kind of car theyre driving and what their plate number is before they come to my house just so I know whos rolling up. There's been a couple of deals around here that have ended up with people getting killed so I tread with caution but I also don't go meeting in the north end of Hartford (no bueno there). I think that because we deal in most woodworking tools coming from other woodworkers we're better off than some other deals for say a free ipad.


----------



## JayT

> Todd - in our town they ve opened up the police station parking lot for craigslist transactions. I thought that was a pretty good idea. There s some effed up people in this world man.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> That is a good idea. My only issue is I m usually buying crap that people aren t willing to move themselves.
> 
> - ToddJB


Hire August to come along on those transactions, he's got quite the arsenal.


----------



## ToddJB

> I think that because we deal in most woodworking tools coming from other woodworkers we re better off than some other deals for say a free ipad.
> 
> - chrisstef


I agree. If there is a cereal killer out there who is preying on dudes who like rusty old woodworking machines - I'd be shocked (one way or the other).


----------



## 7Footer

That craigslist parking lot idea is great. I've been a little bit sketched out a few times with CL transactions, even been holding a shank a couple times on the rare occasion I let someone inside my house, but yeah with mostly tools and woodworking stuff generally people are good…. That story, it's so freaking crazy that anyone would actually try something like that, same exact story happened here in PDX 2 or 3 years ago, girl was trying to buy baby clothes, exact same scenario… wtf is wrong with people.

I am now officially worthless for the next 4 days. Easily the best 4 days of sports of the year. I effin love the madness.

+1 to rolling with Security by August.


----------



## ToddJB

> I am now officially worthless for the next 4 days. Easily the best 4 days of sports of the year. I effin love the madness.
> 
> - 7Footer


No joke. Here's the view from my desk.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha! at work….watching march madness and LJs on the laptop. Rough job.

Need to get crackin in the shop. Mr. Mom all morning.

Buncha carrot danglers….


----------



## chrisstef

Todd dangles a baby carrot.


----------



## 7Footer

Haha!

I usually take two or three of the extra computers I have sitting around me and do it up right… Only rocking 1 at the moment though.
From 2 years ago:


----------



## ToddJB

> ^Ha! at work….watching march madness and LJs on the laptop. Rough job.
> 
> *Need to get crackin in the shop. Mr. Mom all morning. *
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Pull the plank out of your own eye.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a full crack session 7. We got the games on in the conference room but its hard to watch when you aint got a dog in the fight. Im UConn depressed.


----------



## Buckethead

Jmart, do #3. #2 is a bit harsh in terms of contrast (at least in the photo as we see it) and #1 is pleasing in that regard, but 3 has suggestions of mountains and clouds (the grain, just as you oriented it) while also having a very complimentary hue.


----------



## jmartel

> I agree. If there is a cereal killer out there who is preying on dudes who like rusty old woodworking machines - I d be shocked (one way or the other).
> 
> - ToddJB


If there was a cereal killer, then we'll never find out why kids love Cinnamon Toast Crunch!



> Buncha carrot danglers….
> - BigRedKnothead


Damn it. You're making it very difficult to not put in an order now.


----------



## jmartel

Bucket, The guy buying it picked #2. So, that's what I'm going with. I think I prefer #4 myself. I may still do that. They're about the same in color, #4 has a bit more grain, and there's a lighter section of sap at the bottom that makes it look like low fog or haze.


----------



## Buckethead

Customer = King


----------



## 7Footer

^JThirst would like one helping of Red's dangling carrot.

I hear ya Stef…. I dont have a real dog in the fight, all my teams are never good enough to make a serious run, so I always just latch on to some random team and root for them, lol…. One team who always chokes but I'm excited to watch this year is Gonzaga, they've got Arvydas Sabonis' kid, Arvydas was one of my favorite Blazers, if he'd come over here 10 years earlier, he'd easily have been a hall of famer and one of the best big men ever to play the game, guy was incredible.


----------



## Buckethead

Ya… I said 3 but meant 4. You seem to have picked up on that. #2 is the prettiest piece, so hard to disagree with his choice.


----------



## jmartel

I have no idea what species #2 even is. I was given a stack of it by someone I bought wood off of craigslist from. For whatever reason, when I buy wood on craigslist, people always give me extra stuff. Maybe it's cause I have a purdy mouth?


----------



## Buckethead

That'll do it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Pull the plank out of your own eye.
> 
> - ToddJB


I've gotta work tonight knucklehead. No tvs allowed for us lowly… underpaid laborers.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea its even harder for me to latch on to a team. Id typically root for any big east team besides Syracuse because eff cuse, but I now have a hatred for all of the catholic 7 and the ACC for snubbing UConn out of the conference realignment. I guess ive gotta go with my bracket pick and root for Virginia or reds clone, Frank Kominsky, and Wisconsin.

Hes not your Veetus, hes not my Veetus, hes Arvydas!

No radio's either Red? I mean lets get creative here.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> No radio s either Red? I mean lets get creative here.
> 
> - chrisstef


Not on the train. No electronics of any kind allowed. Yes, it's boring as crap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Origami?


----------



## JayT

> Origami?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Nope, too much paperwork.


----------



## TheFridge

> Todd - in our town they ve opened up the police station parking lot for craigslist transactions. I thought that was a pretty good idea. There s some effed up people in this world man.
> 
> - chrisstef


I thought the old lady was kidding when she wanted me to pick up a dw735 at a police station. IVe traded a .270 & a .22 for a unisaw and a planer on 2 occasions. I guess when people know youre bringing at least one gun that they know about kinda deters hooliganism. Plus figured it wouldn't be a good idea to break out a rifle in a police parking lot.


----------



## 7Footer

I love youtube.









Well, dis is a special leprechaun flute, passed down thousands of years from my great great grandfather….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Rofl.

Cruisin. M&T oak frame. Ipe slats. Thinking about a big bevel on the white oak to keep the rain off. What ya'll think?


----------



## ToddJB

What? No removable middle slats that reveal a cooler full of brew-dogs? Noob.

My vote is if you bevel it make it a long shallow bevel.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mobile Alabama seems like a great place.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shallow bevel is what I was thinkin. Not enough to spill your beer.

Ya, I ruled out the middle cooler jobby. Planning on one of these.


----------



## ShaneA

That doesn't look like the Ipe I am used to seeing. Which is typically deeper in a brown/purple color. That stuff is heavy, hard. Never worked with it, but I see it at the lumber store and have seen it on decks here.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol 7. That scaffolding peg is definitely an irish flute. No doubt about it.


----------



## 7Footer

Fuggin right. Thousands of years old too!


----------



## TheFridge

Passed down from my Irish grandfather.

Edit: a whole town of stupid. Only in Alabama. Or maybe Mississippi.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Definitely Ipe Shane, but ya looks funny in the pic.Got it in a trade. Leftovers from a job….sat in some guys carport for several years. It greyed so I skim-planed it. I'll sand the top face and oil. Not even gonna touch that stuff with a hand plane. Wicked stuff.


----------



## Slyy

Haha 7, that is an epic youtube Classic. Gotta go look for those leprechauns! Need me a pot-o-gold.

And now ladies and gentlemen: Bob Ross


----------



## 7Footer

I noticed it was a really old video.. Can't believe I was so late to the party on that one. RIP Bob Rizzle. Happy Trees!


----------



## Pezking7p

Happy trees.

Was sad to see iowa state lose to uab. That's as far as I made it in the tournament.

Wish I wanted/needed any veritas tools. I never thought I'd ever say this but I think I have most tools a guy could need.

Any of you guys into BBQ? Before woodworking I was really into BBQing and doing weird crap with food like making my own bacon/ham. I want to give the green egg some more attention this summer so expect food pics.

Tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## chrisstef

I really wish i had the time for that pez. I will soak up the knowledge drop for sure though. Its somethin id like to get into.


----------



## August

I'm tired of doing repo or tired of driving just got back from Milan MI
and my kids waiting for me


----------



## jmartel

> Wish I wanted/needed any veritas tools. I never thought I d ever say this but I think I have most tools a guy could need.
> 
> Any of you guys into BBQ? Before woodworking I was really into BBQing and doing weird crap with food like making my own bacon/ham. I want to give the green egg some more attention this summer so expect food pics.
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'll give you my address if you want to buy me some Veritas stuff. Kthxbai.

And I haven't done much with BBQing other than just tossing stuff on the grill. I buy bacon from the farmer's market (shoulder cut so very little fat) and it's delicious. Best bacon I've ever had.


----------



## Slyy

Cute kiddos there Auggie!
Shot a picture you might like. At the in-Laws dropping of the tail stock on my old Dunlap lathe to get reamed for a No 1 morse taper. Father-in-law has a nice metal lathe. He was also milling up some cylinder heads for a drag bike as well:








Wish I lived closer and could more easily pick his brain and borrow some of his mills and lathes! He also mentioned having an "old atlas" lathe in his storage building. Said he's gonna clean it out next month and wanted to know if I wanted it to play with! I don't know a thing about it but certainly might be fun, who says you can have too many hobbies?


----------



## jmartel

Threw the in progress plane till up on the french cleats tonight to see how it would fit. You can also see how bright it is over my bench now that I put the new light in. The light is behind the veneer tray so you can't quite see it.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Yea its even harder for me to latch on to a team. Id typically root for any big east team besides Syracuse because eff cuse, but I now have a hatred for all of the catholic 7 and the ACC for snubbing UConn out of the conference realignment. I guess ive gotta go with my bracket pick and root for Virginia or reds clone, Frank Kominsky, and Wisconsin.
> 
> Hes not your Veetus, hes not my Veetus, hes Arvydas!
> 
> No radio s either Red? I mean lets get creative here.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes please Pez, lay down some food knowledge and pictures.

Cute pooches August.

That is very cool Jake.


----------



## August

Thanks sly 
Thanks tony

That knee mill looks brand new nice


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- I've dabbled in bbq. I certainly love to eat it. Got hooked on the good stuff while in college in OK. I've got one of those cheater electric Bradley smokers. It's not as good as charcoal, but it doesn't suck either.

+1 on Iowa state.


----------



## TheFridge

My dad has a fire pit with a grill and he uses pecan mainly and some peach here and there. It could make a turd taste better.


----------



## Mosquito

Mmm Iowa State. That was a nice win for our Football opener ;-)

In other news, got some finish on the NUC case contest build last night. It's looking quite nice


----------



## Buckethead

Sexy, Mos.


----------



## ShaneA

I do quite a bit of grilling and smoking. It is kind of big deal here in KC. (Ron Burgandy voice)

Pecan, apple, oak, cherry and hickory are all pretty good based on the type of meat. However, I am not a fan of mesquite…way too powerful for my preference.


----------



## Mosquito

​


----------



## JayT

Mos, that case is looking killer-the sapele veneer grain is just ridiculous.

My smoker gets routine workouts.

I've used cherry, peach, pear, hickory, oak and maple. Right now I have a lot of pear and soft maple from trees that got removed so use them the most. I like fruit woods for milder meats like chicken or fish and nut woods for beef and pork. The maple is great for a very mild flavor or to temper off a stronger wood like oak or mesquite. Pork loin with 1/2 oak and 1/2 maple is excellent.

I like mesquite, but you have to be very sparing with it. Like Shane says, it's powerful stuff. If using mesquite, I'll smoke with the maple and add some mesquite chips, but not use chunks of it.


----------



## CL810

The finish is top notch Mos.


----------



## jmartel

Finish is looking great, Mos.


----------



## Pezking7p

That veneer is like, wow!

Mesquite should probably only be used on beef. I used to have a good source for cherry and pear but now I'm stuck with what I've got at Walmart or in the cutoff bin. It was really fun to smoke a brisket last year with oak cut offs from my bench.

Hickory and apple for pork. Cherry on my fowl. Oak/hickory on beef. Yummy. My photography skills are terrible so whatever I cook looks bad.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. I seem to be getting better with using shellac. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to wax this one or not.

This time I used the dewaxed shellac for 2 layers. First coat I sanded back to wood with 220 grit, second layer I sanded with 220 until everything had been evened out. 3rd coat was non-dewaxed shellac, sanded with 320, then 400 grit before. 4th layer was applied with a brush, after sanding with 320, 400, and 600 grit. Still experimenting with different sanding and shellac combinations to find the 'right' one for me.


----------



## johnstoneb

That maple really pops. Sapele not bad either. You should have a winner of a case there.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Mos. So good.

Jake, sounds like you won the lottery with your FIL.


----------



## 7Footer

Looking good Mos, very nice!

I was at the gym this morning shooting hoops and a soccer Mom asked me if I was Chris Kaman from the Blazers…. Yeah, you know, I just shaved my stringy ginger beard and flew home from our road trip for a quick workout, once I leave the gym I've gotta hop back on a plane and get to Orlando for our game tonight…. But hey I'm not gonna complain about being compared to an NBA player, he may not be the best looking dude, but I'll take it!


----------



## chrisstef

"Dis b!tch is crazy"


----------



## 7Footer

^Lawl, god look at that hair, I hope I'm not that ugly! Have you seen the beard he's rocking this season? It's so effin weird.


----------



## ToddJB

I can see where the confusion kayman.


----------



## ToddJB

jammies


----------



## chrisstef

White guys get really weird when they get into the league. Especially the big men.

And todd, if you drew that, I need it printed and framed.


----------



## 7Footer

No doubt, that drawing is funny as hell, the hearts are a nice touch…. Are those Moobs? That face is pretty much spot on though.


----------



## chrisstef

I suppose the hearts are those of the soccer moms along with the bewbs. The lakers jersey is yours 7 and the head is that of Kayman. A mash up of sorts ala jay z's grey album.


----------



## 7Footer

I thought Kaman was kind of a tool when we signed him (mainly because of the hair), but over the off-season last year he made this youtube web series called Exploring Kaman, he owns this huge sick boat and has always wanted to catch a blue Marlin, so got a few of his buddies, most of which don't know a damn thing about fishing, especially deep sea serious fishing and they roll down from LA to almost Panama… It was pretty funny actually, they have 2 guys on the boat that actually know what they are doing, the rest are just clueless.. But all of the interviews I've seen with him since he's been in PDX have been damn good, he's a pretty cool dude. His shoes say Air Sasquatch, lol. 
But for real check this out if any of you guys are bored





Edit: Keep my name and 'lakers jersey' out ya mouth. I'll burn a Lakers jersey.


----------



## Tugboater78

Why i actually watch The Walking Dead


----------



## 7Footer

^hellz yeah Tuggernutz. I dig Maggie too… you all caught up on this season? Ish is gonna hit the fan soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Be cool as hell to have a buddy like that 7. "So you guys wanna buy a boat and a bunch of tackle and try to catch a marlin?" "Boat leaves on Thursday, whos with me?"


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah dude for real, that's pretty much exactly how it is too, he's got like 4 or 5 friends that always just roll with him and he pays for everything… I think the trip was a month and a half or 2 full months.. Boat cost like $2 mil, it's baller, if you go to the 7:29 mark of the first episode there is a quick overview of the boat, friggin sweet.. But also shows how badly you need someone who knows how to fix stuff… One of the toilets keeps clogging, a dude pukes in the sink and clogs it, imagine that stench in the hot a$$ weather down there… nasty!


----------



## chrisstef

Oh hell yea. If youre on a boat in the middle of the ocean you better have the best mechanical guy you know on board, and he better be good. Id be standing there with a roll of duct tape and a can of spray adhesive lookin like someone stole my bag lunch. Barf stench is not for this guy. I can handle a hot turd overload but keep the cookie tossin to yourself. I mean for effs sake you're on a boat, lean over the rail ya inconsiderate bastard.

Snowing. Its fuggin snowing.

Hoping for some shop time tonight.


----------



## 7Footer

Fo sho, you need a legit handyman, all of that marine stuff is so cramped in and hard to work on too… I think the dude went to puke in the toilet and it was clogged and about to overflow… but yeah, cap your mouth and get outside with that yak!


----------



## Buckethead

Stef likes scat porn. Check.


----------



## 7Footer

^Truth.

Stef and Mos have something in common…....


----------



## chrisstef

Slanderous lies bucket.

Damn. What did shorty eat? Must be on the same diet as hog.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Fo sho, you need a legit handyman, all of that marine stuff is so cramped in and hard to work on too… I think the dude went to puke in the toilet and it was clogged and about to overflow… but yeah, cap your mouth and get outside with that yak!
> 
> - 7Footer


Im yer huckleberry…


----------



## August

!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/
Sorry got distracted

Question if I want to upload a short video on workbench post
How do I do that?
With out youtube?


----------



## jmartel

Woohoo. Just found out about weekend inspection duty for tomorrow morning. That's what I get for living closest to the shipyard I guess.


----------



## Slyy

Charcoal Filter panties? Doubtful I guess.

Ugh, BIG XII kinda disappointing today. My Cowboys lost a close one but I'm kinda tired of 5 straight one and dones. In good news, the Thunder hold off against No. 1 and might have a chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## TheFridge

New Orleans sucks, which also helps okc's cause.


----------



## bhog

Posting to get to the bottom. Can't really think of anything clever to post about one of you … People do change, right?


----------



## bhog

Holy crap.. 7, bro. That's crazy. Talk about in yo face. I sat there for a second and said " I should probably not click on that video". Wifey asked me what it was and I said click on it. She did..

True story ,I once farted for 14 seconds.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^.

Worlds longest recorded fart: 2 mins 42 secs. That dude woulda passed out from over stimulation.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Job update- I'm not the brown-noser type, but yesterday I got the notion to introduce my self to the highest ranking guy in our region and let him know that I was putting my name in for some of these jobs at headquarters. I did not know what to expect. 
Well, he was very encouraging. Actually, he caught me off guard by saying that he could get me into the next class of Field management trainees, no problem. I probably looked stupid as I stammered because I hadn't consider this option. He went on to say there are two openings in central Iowa right now that I would be a good candidate for. And those positions would not be a cut in pay.

Yikes, this is probably going to happen a lot faster than I thought. Any operations management job I would take would mean moving, and we don't always get a lot of say as to where. It seems those who want to move up fast, move a lot. That sorta deal. Course the railroad pays a very good moving package.

Couple of years ago I would have scoffed at doing this. Now, I'm totally considering it. I'm restless and bored with my job. There's not much more I can learn about running freight trains. I need a new challenge….and I'm burnt on living my life on-call 24/7.

Thanks for enduring my rambles…..my make believe interwebz buddies

Edit: I pity the movers who dare to move my wood shop….Lawl!


----------



## chrisstef

That sounds like a pleasant surprise with a side of somethin to think about. A mighty interesting opportunity.


----------



## ToddJB

That's awesome, Red. Was it just a passing comment on his part or was there some concrete follow up - "here's my number. Call me, maybe"?


----------



## summerfi

One thing about it Red, if you're going to move, now is the time. As your kids get older, it gets harder and harder to uproot them from school, friends, etc.


----------



## johnstoneb

Sound good, Red


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

Just think, when things settle you get to redo your workshop, and get a chance to improve on things.. (you will get a bigger shop …!!!! right).


----------



## JayT

Good news, Red. Always better to have multiple options. Lots to think and talk about with the bosses-at work and home.


----------



## theoldfart

^ as well as the bosses from LJ. Don't we get a say as well ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the feedback….and even giving rip about my life;-) It is a lot to chew on. Our heads are spinning a bit, but Heather and I have a peace about it. It's time.

Bob- we feel the same way. If we're gonna move, elementary age is the time to do it. My son is the only one who would be bummed. My girls love adventure



> That s awesome, Red. Was it just a passing comment on his part or was there some concrete follow up - "here s my number. Call me, maybe"?
> 
> - ToddJB


I get the feeling he can't promise me any particular job. He did say he would make the call right then to put me at top of the next Managment training class…..but that's when I balked a bit That's a big decision, and the wifey should be involved. So my options are:

1. wait and see IF I get any of the office jobs at headquarters. 
2. wait and apply only for the operations management job in Central Iowa when the post it. Safe move, closer to my inlaws and wife's best friend. What would we do with all that help?
3. the ambitious route: go back and tell him I'm ready, and sign me up for the management training program. This has the biggest risk… we could get relocated anywhere. But probably the highest reward. It let's them know I'm serious and want to move up. I'd be moving by this summer

Right now, torn between two and three.

Kinda funny, wouldn't change anything with ya'll. I just have take my laptop to have relations with you guys…lol.


----------



## 489tad

Red that is good news. We moved around a lot and it has been a great experience. (never a warm climate) Looking back it was the hardest on our kids, new schools and friends. We kept them busy and eventually it works out. Bob is right about it being harder when they are older. We passed on Florida last year because our high school junior is doing well and didn't want to rock the boat. Our daughter was on board as long as she could ride horses. Your family seems pretty grounded and tight, you'll be ok.


----------



## Tugboater78

Wow Dan, good luck in the endeavor!


----------



## Slyy

Hawt dang Red, some tough decisions for sure friend. Hope you get the best deal outa all that that's possible, good to know it seems you've got some options to take, just difficult to foresee what they might bring in the end.


----------



## Tim457

2 and 3 sound like pretty good options Red. Did you say there were one or two openings in central IOWA. Two questions: how much does the training program increase your chances of getting the operations jobs, and if you wait for the two jobs in central IOWA but don't get them now, can you try for the training program after that?


----------



## jmartel

I'm also voting for options 2 or 3. Really, if you want to bump up your pay/get promotions, you need to take risks like that. Hell, usually in today's world, you need to switch companies to get a half-decent raise every few years.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tim- I can always apply for the management training program down the road if I don't get the specific positions I've applied for. That said, I'm thinking I should be wise about this. I'm not a schmoozer, but I cannot deny that there is a certain amount of "networking" that needs to happen on the corporate side. Translation: if a big-wig is willing to pull strings for me, I should be cautious about turning him down. Know what I mean?

It's tough to say whether the training program would help my chances on the jobs in Iowa. If your awarded that job, they just put you through the training program later. The way I understand, if you do the training program, the different VPs get to meet you….and they basically lobby for the candidates they want to bring to their region. He claimed "have a rare combination", a degree (business training), a Federal Engineer's licence, and lots of railroad operating experience. Supposedly I would be in high demand. Most candidates have one of those attributes.

I always knew this was a possibility when I started with the railroad. Not sure why I waited til now. I guess I wanted to know my craft well before I managed people in the profession. (Old timer railroaders can be brutal to the guys fresh out of college…lol). Things are just aligning now. It's time.

Can you see the real estate listing now: "French cleat board not included." lawl.


----------



## Tim457

> Tim- I can always apply for the management training program down the road if I don t get the specific positions I ve applied for. That said, I m thinking I should be wise about this. I m not a schmoozer, but I cannot deny that there is a certain amount of "networking" that needs to happen on the corporate side. Translation: if a big-wig is willing to pull strings for me, I should be cautious about turning him down. Know what I mean?
> - BigRedKnothead


I'm totally with you there. Did you leave the conversation where you could call the guy up and schmooze with him, appreciate his help, etc, but say your biggest concern is moving away from family and see what he thinks about the Iowa jobs? If your combination of skills and credentials is rare you may have a good chance at the job you want and your contact may be able to help you get it.

A lot of times the corporate guys want the best people to move around whenever and wherever they are needed. Thats great for corporate efficiency and if your goal is to move up fast, but if your goal is a better job and hours but still be near family, you could go for the new job but decline further offers that would require more moves. It might limit your upward mobility but still be worth it to you.


----------



## Tugboater78

http://m.ebay.com/itm/291408766337?_mwBanner=1&rmvSB=true

Guess im no longer spokeshaveless


----------



## johnstoneb

Reading your post. It sounds like Option 3 would give you the most options careerwise. Options are always good. As far as the move goes. My Dad and mother's families were spread all over. Grwing up we either traveled to see them or they came to see us. We did get to see a fair amount of the western US. And as kid we got to spend time alone with grandparents and aunts and uncles for a week or so at a time. It actually made the family closer I think. My brother and sisters and most of my cousins are spread all over we still make time to see each other. Sometime not as often as we like. We all still speak to each other. The travel I think made us more willing to go out on our own.
It sounds like people in the office are looking for people to move up.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I'm BAAaaaakkk. Spent the week in Louisville KY. A nice town with good food. Looking back through here I see art lessons, March Madness, bitches about work, other travel reports, (glad you made it home safe as well August) and BRK still trying to figure out what he wants to do when he grows up!

Anyway, it's good to be home and to see that not much changes here.


----------



## bandit571

Last night, efore I left for work:
SWAT Truck parked in an alley across the street
15 cops standing around a house just down the street
Cops have my street blocked off..

Banging noises…"GET ON THE FLOOR! could be heard in that house….

county mounty types also drive up, transportation services for the ones in the house…to the county lockup.

1 cop even finds a syringe laying by the road..

Then, a domestic dispute draws half the cops away, at high speed..

Plus, a traffis stop nearby gets 2 more dealers…

Work was rather boring, last night….


----------



## Slyy

Sounds like the neighborhood is going to ish bandito.

This might help Bandit.


----------



## Mosquito

Finished that Intel case contest build.










Too bad I can't actually share pictures or video of it completed for another month :-(


----------



## Slyy

Part of your picture doesn't load on my screen Mos….....


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, using Legos now?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bandit…have you considered moving????


----------



## bandit571

Afraid THEY will be the ones moving…..besides, I got here first….


----------



## chrisstef

Somebody PLEASE shop banditos face on this










And a mountain dew instead of the bullet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ " Take these three items, some WD-40, a vise grip, and a roll of duct tape. Any man worth his salt can fix almost any problem with this stuff alone."


----------



## TheFridge

It's one of the most wonderful times of the year again


----------



## Pezking7p

Do it, Red!

Spent the afternoon fishing and shooting. Caught a ton of tiny sunfish and shot a tiny copperhead.


----------



## jmartel

> Mos, using Legos now?
> 
> - theoldfart


Go on…

I did go to the Lego store today, actually. I shouldn't be allowed to go in unsupervised. Really, it's the wife's fault.


----------



## Slyy

Carrera GT JMart?

Speaking of shooting, just picked up my first in .308, a M1 Garand rechambered with reciever milled to accept Magazines. Really need to take it out for a spin!


----------



## jmartel

918 Spyder. They just came out with cars that are actually modeled on real cars. I'm running out of room on my desk at work.

http://www.lego.com/en-us/speedchampions/products

They didn't have the McLaren P1 in the store when I was there. Must have been all out.

And those are fun. I had a couple friends with them. Another friend had a M1 Carbine with the folding stock. That was pretty neat.

My school was in rural Virginia, so of course there were a few free outdoor shooting ranges nearby. A friend of mine didn't appreciate it when we stole his desk chair, shot it up with my shotgun, and then returned it to him though.


----------



## Slyy

<--in love with old milsurp guns.

Some pretty cool looking Lego cars. Warm weather is getting up here in OK, first nearly 80 degree was last week. Saw a guy driving what must be the only MP4-12C in the state. Pretty car.


----------



## DanKrager

Jmart, back on woodworking…My nephew makes the store displays for Legos, big and small. A designer comes to their shop and lays out what they want, and it's up to the shop to figure out how to do it. Travels the country to install. Quite a challenge. Look closer next time you're there…pretty interesting stuff.
DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

> It s one of the most wonderful times of the year again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge


Oh my.. that makes me hangry..









That was my supper..


----------



## Airframer

Glad to see you are all still a bunch of sick f*cks…

We have everything moved finally and now I can barely get into my shop due to the garage being the main drop off point for our stuff. Plan for tomorrow is to start digging it out and putting it together.

Celebrated my 37th birthday today. Pretty low key but was fun.


----------



## jmartel

Well I did all the sand shading on the horse. We'll see how it turns out. I have the pieces wrapped in a damp paper towel right now to put moisture back into it. Hopefully I didn't just ruin everything. I think it should turn out decent.


----------



## ToddJB

Happy bday AF.

Hung out with duckmilk tonight. He is up in Denver visiting his son/g-kids, so he stopped over for an hour or so. Fun visit. He blessed me with some Texas flavorings in the form of Shiner Bock, which was warmly welcomed as I was in the sun all day making some raised bed gardens.

It was great to meet you, Mike. Thanks for swinging by.

The conversatation with my son after D-milk left:

T: Did you like Mike? He was nice, huh?
J: He was not nice, he was a robot!

Ha. That might seem like an insult, but my son LOVES robots.

Pez, perhaps the fact that you wore a polo fishing had something to do with the size of your catches.

Jmart, I'd be interested in understanding more about what you mean with "sand shading".


----------



## jmartel

It's exactly what it sounds like. You shade the veneer (or thin pieces of wood for other inlays) with sand. It has to be very hot though.










Heat it up on the stovetop for like 20min on high. You then put the veneer in with the edge you want shaded down. Since veneer is very thin, it only takes like 6 or 7 seconds. putting it straight up and down leaves a more abrupt change for shading, putting it in at a more flat angle results in a larger gradient. The top layer of sand doesn't do much, so it has to be down close to the bottom.

Additionally, you can use a metal spoon to do spot shading, and so you can do very small parts. Either stick the small pieces in the sand, or you put some of the sand on in the spots you want. Make sure to do both sides.

Results:










Comparison photos:


















This was my first time doing it. It's not perfect, but it'll work. It's subtle, but makes a huge difference in the final product I think. I'll be doing this from now on. I may go back and shade the ground and or barn. Haven't decided. Tomorrow I'll start working on the box itself.


----------



## duckmilk

Catching up.



> I get the feeling he can t promise me any particular job. He did say he would make the call right then to put me at top of the next Managment training class…..but that s when I balked a bit That s a big decision, and the wifey should be involved. So my options are:
> 
> 3. the ambitious route: go back and tell him I m ready, and sign me up for the management training program. This has the biggest risk… we could get relocated anywhere. But probably the highest reward. It let s them know I m serious and want to move up. I d be moving by this summer
> 
> Right now, torn between two and three.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red, just my 2 cents, those guys generally don't make hollow promises, they aren't in a supervisory position to say things like that to you just to make you feel good. If he made the offer to call someone, he meant it. As far as career, it's seldom a bad decision to take an upward move. But it is your life and family, and I applaud you thinking it through. You have my best wishes regardless.

Had a great visit with Todd and family. I have only met 2 of you guys in person so far and hope to continue meeting more. Here are some pics of us with Jake. Jake wanted a mustache also.




























Mos, looks killer?

Bandit, you keep loaded guns in the house, right?

Speaking of, Jake, I have lots of room for target practice, just drive south a ways.

Jleggo, my granddaughter is into those as well.

Tuggers, your meal looked a lot better than mine.

Eric, happy BD and happy for you on the move.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Jmart, that looks fabulous


----------



## Mosquito

Pretty happy with the case, I'm just not allowed to share final photos until after they post their article, which should be about a month :-(


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, happy birthday.

Duck, I've been lucky enough to meet three other LJ's ( Smiity, DanK, WayneC). Well worth the effort. Great folks around here.


----------



## CL810

Congrats Red, looks like the stars are aligning perfectly for this change.


----------



## Slyy

Duck, might have to take Ya up in that offer if I get a chance. Let me know if you ever pass down I35 in the Norman area too!

JMart that sand shading is pretty cool. So suppose you can use it to make a dead lent of color on a single piece of veneer?


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, huge difference. Awesome. And that is not what I was picturing at all. I was thinking you were sanding it to shade somehow. But really you're gently burning it. Super cool.


----------



## Pezking7p

Happy birthday Eric!

sand shading = wowwy wow wow

wife wants some veggies so we bought one of those puff-up-pellet starter kits last night and some seeds. I'm thinking a raised bed is the way to go, since our soil is so clay-ish, but is this true?

1) Plant everything directly in the ground.
2) Plant above-ground plants in the soil directly, and root veggies in a raised bed (or mix in some bags of the good ish with the soil?)?
3) Plant everything in raised beds.

I have plenty of space for whatever, but I don't know how to fill up the raised beds. I'm also not convinced of my wife's commitment to these plants, so time/money should be minimized, but it would be nice if we actually got some food out of the deal.


----------



## bhog

JizzMarked that's killer stuff man. You're destined for great things man.

Pez you killed the snake?

Todd has sugar in his tank. Extremely concentrated sugar.

Red you should move to IL so I can come fap in your shop,Beavis and Butthead style.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, jump in and help Pez since you are doing the same thing.


----------



## jmartel

Pez,

If you have clay-ish sand, definitely do raised beds for everything. 12" high is a good starting point. Otherwise, you may end up with things like this:










Note that those are supposed to be normal carrots. Not chode-like as these are. Fork for scale. I didn't get around to making raised beds last year, and the seattle soil is clay-ish as well. If you aren't doing carrots, imagine that happening with the roots. Not so good.

To fill, hire a truck full of compost, topsoil, veggie starter, whatever you like to come. Put a tarp down and shovel it in yourself. They sell it in cubic yards, so calculate the cubic feet you have inside, divide by 27 (1 cubic yard = 3 ft long x 3 ft high x 3 feet deep) and that's how many cubic yards you need.


----------



## jmartel

> JMart that sand shading is pretty cool. So suppose you can use it to make a dead lent of color on a single piece of veneer?
> 
> - Slyy


Dead lent? I'm assuming you mean gradient of color? Yes you can. If you look at the horses middle section, you can see that I also shaded the top a bit, which makes it look more 3D. The old photo just looks flat and boring now, whereas before I shaded it I thought it looked great as is.



> Jmart, huge difference. Awesome. And that is not what I was picturing at all. I was thinking you were sanding it to shade somehow. But really you re gently burning it. Super cool.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yes. Sorry for the confusion. I'm not sure that I shaded the correct areas on this particular piece, but whatever. It'll work just fine as is. I think I decided to shade the ground and the barn as well. At the very least, put shadows on the ground from the barn and the horse.



> JizzMarked that s killer stuff man. You re destined for great things man.
> 
> - bhog


Appreciate it, hog. One day in the next few years I'm hoping to actually go legit and get a business license, but I need a lot more practice before I can do that. Especially on the furniture area. And I need to build a Chevalet for the marquetry stuff beforehand as well.

Dan and Duck, thank you as well.

For those who said they aren't that detail oriented, detail is right. I had to use tweezers for some parts. The ears are about 1/16" wide by 3/32nd" long. Those squares are 1" x 1".


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, we're going raised beds. 6' cedar pickets 21" high, PT 4×4 and redwood trim.. We had some loose dirt and a bunch of compost to mix it.










I still need to finish trimming these out but you get the idea.


----------



## Tim457

Pez raised beds help a lot. If your soil is good with enough organic matter to help hold the moisture then the drainage of the raised bed added to the extra depth the roots can go down helps the plants grow like nuts. I didn't have extra dirt at the time so I had enough really good soil delivered for $20 a yard to fill the raised bed I made. Adding some kind of cover over the soil also helps retain moisture. You can use lots of different kinds of organic matter from hay to cardboard for the cover, then move the stuff aside or cut holes for the plants.

Jmart that sand shading looks fantastic. When's your chevalet going to be done?

Duck is mustache Mike from Stumpy's show.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart that sand shading looks fantastic. When s your chevalet going to be done?
> 
> - Tim


Well I gotta start building it first. Probably not till late summer or fall at the earliest.

We just bought a mattress, so making a bed is moved way up on the priority list again now.

Current major project list in order:

1) Finish customer's box
2) Catbox
3) Bed
4) Boat
5) Bookcase
6) Chevalet?


----------



## DanKrager

Wait a minute…I was going to suggest Pez get what information he could from the gardening experts at the sister site, but I don't see it anymore. Did it get taken down? I found quite a bit of useful information there.

I make about 10 yards of compost every year from sawdust, leaves, dead plants, and anything compostable. Every few years a bag of lime on the garden gets mixed in with the top soil along with the compost. There is hard clay underneath that I've been breaking into with a tractor chisel and the mixture has finally gotten pretty productive after several years. A bag of garden fertilizer gets used each year side dressing the plants after cultivation. This year I bought a disc because I seeded the garden with worms and I'm reluctant to use the tiller…

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Ran by the local version of the Habitat for Humanity Restore and picked these up.

Disston D-23. 20" long model, 11tpi.









Unknown block plane with adjustable mouth. It's not a stanley.










And a brush to clear off the workbench










All for under $20. Not the greatest deal, but given that I was buying at a store and they generally don't carry much in the way of anything usable, I'm decently happy with it.


----------



## 489tad

I finiShed a frame for my daughters art work. Popular, table edge bit. Dark mahogany and poly finish. Came out ok. Here's the best part. Local craft stores don't stock large enough mat boards. Go to the framing center, to mount the art work and cut a top mat, cut glass and install in my frame, (fasten seat belt time) lady quote is 549.10 US. Freaking believe it! My wife pulls out the 60% off coupon and the lady says no beano without buying a frame, but she was willing to give us 50% off at $274.55. I laughed and laughed and laughed. On line can buy a big enough board for around forty and glass guess around twenty.

I finally fixed the leaky vent pipe in my attic. Dude put primer on the joint but forgot the glue. That was a Friday evening I got to get out of here job. Tonight is glue ups for the pine hutch.


----------



## RPhillips

Red, awesome news on the job! best of luck!

Jmart, that project is coming along nicely! love it.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmarq - solid work.

$500+ to mat and glass?! Ahahaha! She makin the glass herself?

Snows melted enough to see that we lost a main branch (1 of 3) of our mini jap maple. Stefs pissed.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll probably post it in the HPOYD thread as well, but anyone here have any interest in some used DMT Duo-Sharp stones? I've got both double sided stones (220, 325, 600, and 1200 grit), and the stand/holder. I haven't actively used them in over a year now, after changing up my sharpening process. I think it's [finally] time to start purging the shop again… get me some space back lol

Could probably use a cleaning, but I always tried to keep them wiped off after I was done using them. I have the larger 10" versions. On Amazon it's about $250 for both stones and the stand. I'd probably want to be somewhere around $150 I think.
http://www.amazon.com/DMT-W250CXNB-10-Inch-DuoSharp-Extra-Coarse/dp/B00004WFUL
http://www.amazon.com/DMT-W250FCNB-10-Inch-DuoSharp-Coarse/dp/B00004WFUK
http://www.amazon.com/DMT-Duo-Sharp-Base-B8250/dp/B003YMJPJS


----------



## jmartel

Put a v-link belt on the tablesaw today. Man that makes a huge difference in the noise/vibration/startup speed of the saw. I should have done this a year and a half ago when I first got the saw. Especially since Harbor Freight has them cheap.


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome. My buddy used to get all the link belt he wanted from his work. Just wished I knew what it was back then cuz I would've stocked up. He happened to have some when a belt broke on his truck in the middle of nowhere. Came in handy.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck is mustache Mike from Stumpy s show.
> 
> - Tim


I knew I should have worn my regular hat. I had to look on Stumpy's site to find out who Mustache Mike was and then watched one of his episodes. Nah, come meet me Tim, I aint nothin like him.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, I ve been lucky enough to meet three other LJ s ( Smiity, DanK, WayneC). Well worth the effort. Great folks around here.
> 
> - theoldfart


I agree, I've met 2 now, although Putty won't show the picture. (Pics or it didn't happen Putty) Hopefully, Auggie will stop by this summer.

My wife has family near Des Moines. I just hope I can talk her into letting me visit a few more on the way up, like Jake, Dan and Smitty. That may be wishful thinking though. Maybe one at a time


----------



## john2005

Spent the afternoon making a hurley stick for the brother in law. Heres a little clip for those of you who are wondering what hurling is link.

Possibly the first ever hurl made in MT and even more possibly out of Black Locust. May have found a use for all that wood Bob and I cut up.



















Oh, and this worked really well until Mama looked out the window….


----------



## summerfi

A whack on the shins with one of them babies would quickly turn hurling into hurting.


----------



## duckmilk

Cool! Surprised the refs don't wear helmets.

Your shop is too clean.

Kids gotta learn sometime. Wait, he has his Superman costume on, what does Mama have to worry about?


----------



## jmartel

The coworker (though technically now boss) that I was teaching woodworking basics sent me photos of the box we made finished.



















She did a hell of a lot better job than I did for a long time.

And Todd, here's a basic sequence of sand shading on a piece of scrap.

Stick it in the sand, has to go pretty close to the bottom










After 5-7 seconds, pull it out and it should look like this:










Clean it up:










And you can change the gradient of the shading if you put it in at a shallow angle. This was somewhere greater than 45 deg. Make sure you flip it over to get the other side evenly as well

Comparison photo of straight vs angled










And then question for the panel. I don't know that I like the way the shading of the ground next to the barn turned out. I think I may scrap that piece and put a new one in. What say you?


----------



## ToddJB

Such a cool process. I'm not sure the ground needs shading. Love the look on the barn though.

Cars done. I'll post more pics when I post a project after the party this weekend.


----------



## DanKrager

JMart, been following your veneer process and progress. Very interesting. You asked about shading of the barn ground. The barn looks rich, and I think if you add just a touch of shading under the barn you won't need a new piece. Not as dark as the shadow, but just a hint keeping in mind which direction the light is coming from.

Todd, that is one super toy. It is an heirloom quality piece and I'm predicting that your great grandson will try his hand at beating it up, but I'm confident it will keep on truckin' for his kids. Super job!

DanK


----------



## 489tad

John I checked out the Hurling clip. Nuts. It looks like something we did with wifflle ball bats till someone got hit in the face. I searched where in IL if any Hurling is played and right in my town is a club. Ill have to watch a game sometime. I like in the clip around 4:15 guy takes a shot in the net from about 10' away. NUTS

Todd and JMart killing it!


----------



## john2005

Todd, totally dig the ride. That came out sweet!

Jburn, your shading skills are impressive.



> Cool! Surprised the refs don t wear helmets.
> 
> Your shop is too clean.
> 
> Kids gotta learn sometime. Wait, he has his Superman costume on, what does Mama have to worry about?
> 
> - duckmilk


Exatly. Superman AND snowboots. Totally fine!

Dan, if you can take in a game, I recommend it. Very fun game to watch. Fast-paced and not much for interruptions.


----------



## 489tad

:-(

John I'm strictly a spectator


----------



## Tim457

> I knew I should have worn my regular hat. I had to look on Stumpy s site to find out who Mustache Mike was and then watched one of his episodes. Nah, come meet me Tim, I aint nothin like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


The hat is definitely more Texas. I was just playin Duck, the resemblance was just a little uncanny.

John, I had seen hurling before but forgot the name. I'm going to take a guess and say the ball is hard as a rock too. Would have to be fking nuts to play that game. Makes rugby players look like pansies. Think you can turn those sticks into a business?


----------



## duckmilk

I knew you were kiddin, but serious about the visit if you're ever in the area 

Nice Todd!


----------



## jmartel

I'll play with the shading a bit again tonight, and cut a new piece so I can compare side by side.


----------



## Tim457

Appreciate the offer, it might be some time before I could take you up on it. It's been about 15 years since I've been in Texas and most of my times there were just driving through I-40.

Oh and John, the boy looks like he has pretty good form. Bringing his hands down level with the hatchet. It's not going towards his feet, but I suppose that doesn't matter to mama bear. I guess kids can be pretty unsafe with things, but they can only learn safety if you teach them. Nice job on the hurling stick too, didn't mention that before.


----------



## jmartel

Another Monday. Why can't every day be Saturday?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys.

John, hurling looks crazy. The stick you made is sweet.


----------



## john2005

Thx


----------



## john2005

> Another Monday. Why can t every day be Saturday?
> 
> - jmartel


+1


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks Amazing Mos.

Welcome back Tim.

Did you eat the copperhead Pez?

Todd your art surpasses your banking. So cool that the guys on this site seem to be much as they represent themselves when they meet one another. Great photos Duck & Todd; Jack's a pimp. That car is sexy, well done.

Good luck Red, keep us posted.

$550.00?????! GTFO! That is ridiculous Tim.

Those ditch-bugs look good.

Fantastic stuff Jscorch, it is coming out beautifully. Thanks for all the info. Agreed about this Monday crap.

Suck about the maple Stef.

Great shots John, well done on the hurling stick.


----------



## jmartel

Now that the mattress is being delievered wednesday, I suppose I should start looking for wood. Bedposts are going to be 6×6 beams. Rails are probably going to be 4×6ish, slats probably 2×6's. One hell of a heavy bed.

I need to crank out the catbox first though. It should go fairly quickly once I veneer the panels.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Jhump, you most be an animal in the sack to merit that kind tonnage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!!!


----------



## jmartel

Death by snu snu. The body is weak but the flesh is willing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jhump, I vote for lego bedposts.

Hog- If I get transferred, Illinois is a very likely possibility. Not crazy about Chicago though. 'cept the cubs.

Todd- That car couldn't have turned out any better.

Outdoor tabletop glueup….check.


----------



## chrisstef

When ya aint got the length one must make up for it with force. Good call on overbuilding.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Red.

Glue up looks great. Did you go with TB3? What finish are you thinking?


----------



## jmartel

Do I spy curved legs in the background? Asian style?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup Todd, TB3 and pegged all the joints with white oak dowels.

Thinking watco teak oil for the finish. I don't want some film finish that has to be sanded/scraped to reapply coats. It'll all grey eventually, but teak oil will slow the process.

Jmart- ya, all Asian style. Made those last fall though.


----------



## Slyy

Rojo- nice table top, can't recsll if you mentioned/showed the rest of the deseign?

Todd -that car is fuggin sweet! The Palm looks great as wheels, it has s very Morgan-esque look to it, plus with hardwood frames in the real deal, I guess yours isn't all that far off.

JMart - appreciate the earlier correct interpretation of my bad iPhone autocorrect miss. That gradient shading is pretty dang cool. That's a great eye you have for feeling how those small pieces all end up going together.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jake- the design develop's as I go. It keeps us both in suspense.

Got a little sumpin in the mail today. Actually, it's a work of art.


----------



## theoldfart

Gonna hang it on the wall Red?  maybe some action pics?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow!

Stunning.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

doh


----------



## Slyy

Bazinga Red! Missoula Summerfield special, allright allright!

Suspense too, I can dig it! Started ripping some of my boards for the bench today, also realized I'm woefully low on clamps so been buying up long enough ones. Gonna need more for sure!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I did put it to work right away Kev. Tried some DT's then cut some notches on my current project. She's a peach. Will probably be my choice DT saw from now on. 
I was gonna wait til LJ saw day to post it on the saw thread. Here's a few of Bob's pics, because his pics do the saw justice:


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, definitely gonna need a less artsy-fartsy shot of that bad johnny, Red. Your commitment to supporting fellow LJers is commendable, by the way. Though with people like Bob, Erik, and Walley, and others, it makes the decision less difficult.

Edit: you beat me to it. Beautiful saw.


----------



## john2005

Bob sure doesn't mess around when it comes to making nice saws.


----------



## Slyy

Wow that handle is amazing! Love that diagonal design at the toe!


----------



## jmartel

I like the rope detail carving around the handle there.

I never really liked using a gents saw much. Just didn't feel as nice as a normal saw handle.

And does your Lie-Nielsen brush do a better job of cleaning off the bench than a vintage one? How much fettling and flattening did you need to do to make it perform better?


----------



## chrisstef

Dooooodd. Give that saw a hug for me Red. My lawd!


----------



## bhog

Gorgeous saw. 
Red , is chi the only possibility? No SoIL?

There's some good cats down here. Still waiting on the southern shop tour, lol.


----------



## CL810

Congrats on the saw Red, it is indeed a peach. Bob, you did a phenomenal job!


----------



## summerfi

Well, just came in from the shop and I see that Red got a new saw today. I'm glad it made it there in one piece Red. You never know about USPS. I hope you enjoy using it as much as I enjoyed making it. That cocobolo sure is nice stuff. Your shop is getting pretty full of it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think Red needs to give us a count on how many of his tools have cocobolo handles.

Awesome saw Bob!


----------



## summerfi

BTW Red, I tried to use a similar finish on the handle as you have been using on your plane totes. It is one coat of Watco satin wax followed by a coat of Howard's wax & feed, and that's all. How does the oversize handle fit your hand?

Oh, and since they asked for an action shot….here's 3 rip cuts in less than 1/4".


----------



## 489tad

Bob thAt is a beautiful saw. I'm in the group that likes the rope detail.

Red congrats.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks guys. All the nice comments are appreciated.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, great work (again)!


----------



## johnstoneb

Bob
That is a work of art!


----------



## johnstoneb

There might be some people here who appreciate this. I know I did.


----------



## Buckethead

ZOMG THATS BEAUTIFUL BOB/RED


----------



## jmartel

Milled up the maple for the jewelry box tonight. Nice tight curl on the piece for the outer box.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy schit, Bob what a work of art. Beautiful saw.

Jdetail is detailed. Very very impressive man.

staying with my old man tonight at Bandon Dunes Golf Course… we played Pacific Trails today and Old Mcdonald tomorrow. ...room is literally 82 degrees right now because we're trying to dry all of our gear, it rained so fuggin much today that even my shoes were pooling water by.the time it was over… most brutal weather I've ever played in today… rained allllllllllll day and gusted 25-40mph solid from noon - 4… but I wouldn't take it back for nothing, these courses are those that you just don't pass up for nothing… amazingly beautiful courses.

















^little dumb ass bunker, I don't phuck wit chuuuuhh


























^u guys ever heard of gorst? It's native to England and for some dumb ass reason they brought it here to these links courses. . Kinda resembles scotch broom but like Gothic scotch broom… ypu don't dare go look for your ball if you hit in it… hardcore thorns, $hit is crazy. Bandon is serious $chit yo, I love it, carry on.


----------



## chrisstef

2 days playing there looks like a mighty fine way to spend a monday and tuesday 7. Hope the weather turns for todays round. Keep up with the pics.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic 7! Sorry about the weather but happy that you got some time on the course and hanging out with pops (somewhere away from work). Thanks for the pics. Haha @ gothic scotch broom; vicious looking plant.


----------



## TheFridge

> Jake- the design develop s as I go. It keeps us both in suspense.
> 
> Got a little sumpin in the mail today. Actually, it s a work of art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Daddy likes.


----------



## JayT

Bob, that saw is spectacular. You are a privileged man, Red.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm crazy jealy.


----------



## jmartel

> most brutal weather I ve ever played in today… rained allllllllllll day and gusted 25-40mph solid from noon - 4…
> - 7Footer


You expected anything different in the PNW in winter/spring? Especially on the coast?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I posted that saw on my FB page. I don't quite have the "Schwarz effect" but I'd be surprised if Bob does't get some orders because of it

So, I decided to meet with the Superintendent again. After some thought, I told him that I was now certain I'd like to go into operations management. (Basically I'd have about 30 engineers I'm responsible for training, licensing, etc.) I also said that while I'd love one of the jobs in central Iowa, we're serious enough about this move that I'm willing to toss myself into the management training program and thus, be happy with wherever I'm assigned. He emailed some folks while I was sitting there. We'll see, but the ball is rolling.


----------



## AnthonyReed

G'luck big guy.


----------



## racerglen

And may the train gods be with you Red !
Good luck m'man.


----------



## chrisstef

Choo choo Red. Good luck man.


----------



## johnstoneb

Go for it , Red.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hope it all works out for you Red.


----------



## DanKrager

Good luck, BRK. I'll still wave at all the trains, thinking of you.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

> Good luck, BRK. I ll still wave at all the trains, thinking of you.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Foamer.

Good luck red.


----------



## CL810

Big step Red. I'm sure it's gonna work out well.


----------



## Tugboater78

Good luck big red!!


----------



## ToddJB

> So, I decided to meet with the Superintendent again. After some thought, I told him that I was now certain I d like to go into operations management. (Basically I d have about 30 engineers I m responsible for training, licensing, etc.) I also said that while I d love one of the jobs in central Iowa, we re serious enough about this move that I m willing to toss myself into the management training program and thus, be happy with wherever I m assigned. He emailed some folks while I was sitting there. We ll see, but the ball is rolling.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Well that escalated quickly.

Awesome. Proud of ya. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## darinS

Best of luck Red. I know it will work out for you.


----------



## Pezking7p

Good on you red. As someone else said, taking a promotion is rarely a bad idea.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Oh your in the loop alright. Once I move to Timbuktu you guys will be my only friends….lawl.

Thanks fells. I don't have any seconds thoughts yet, which is good for me.

Back to your usual programming:


----------



## JayT

Very cool, Red. At least no matter where you go in the country, there is almost assured to be an LJ close by to get you lined out.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet Rojo, gonna be great to move up the chain, im pulling for ya!

7' you're a regular Ballesteros playing in the stormy weather like a boss. Jealous, haven't hit a course skne last Summer, miss me some ball time with the boys.


----------



## theoldfart

"miss me some ball time with the boys" OH really? yo Steff…....


----------



## john2005

Sweet deal Red! Sounds promising.


----------



## Slyy

You and Steffers can play ball with me anytime Kev, you swing low, we'll swing high.


----------



## theoldfart

never thought about myself being a low baller, have to consider this ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

I putt from anywhere on the course. Just fyi.

Painted peg board tool storage coming soon. Classy like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Me too… peg board class, not Stef's catch/pitch proclivity.


----------



## theoldfart

I would have taken Stef to be the kind that likes the rough, Tony however seems to like them groomed. jus sayin


----------



## AnthonyReed

To be fair, groomed is the way I prefer the lie.


----------



## theoldfart

i'm just going to let that one lay….


----------



## bandit571

A One Ball Ranger like me, needs to be VERY CAREFUL when things get rough…..

About 2 weeks away from the ear surgery. Removing the entire inner ear, he is. HUH!!! Can't hear on that side anyway. Vertigo is not for the weak minded, either. May need a Five Point seat belt, just for this computer chair…..Retirement date ( Party??) is May 15, 2015.


----------



## chrisstef

When youre as long as i am its hard to keep it in the fairway. So yes, i do frequent the second and third cut.

Mmm cherry.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit what'd you say? Vertigo sucks, had a couple of migraines years ago with vertigo, not a pleasant experience.

I WILL be lifting a pint on May 15'th. What time's the party?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, what model is that workmate? CL here has a Workmate plus Medallion for $40. Is it worth it?


----------



## chrisstef

Id have to look OF. I scored it at a tag sale for $15. As much as i used to knock em theyre handy as hell.

Good luck on the surgery dito. 5-15 poppin bottles.

Edit - bandit, did you just admit to being a uniball? If so. Props.


----------



## Slyy

Congrats on the retirement Bandito! Gonna be good times in the dungeon!


----------



## bandit571

Yep to all the above….

Now, need a way to keep the Dungeon Shop supplied with Lum-Bah….

Been a long haul, from age 15 to 62, might be a bit worn out.


----------



## theoldfart

Yup, 17 to 63, but who's counting?


----------



## racerglen

snarfin' children…


----------



## theoldfart

^ always cook until tender. Oh you mean us! old buzzard


----------



## racerglen

Now THAT requires a LOT of cooking !
Oh, the glue pot could double as a crock pot ? just sayin'
Unfortunately not a lot of meat on these bones Kevin..


----------



## theoldfart

A long slow simmer just may be the ticket Glenn. Funny you should mention it, just bought a crock pot from Goodwill to make a glue pot. You must read minds.


----------



## Tim457

Nice move Red, that needs a little Choo Choo Soul




I forgot the link to the old embed code.


----------



## racerglen

Even funnier I guess, I was cruising the local equivilent of Goodwill last week thinking my they've sure got some small crockpots these days, 2 bucks to heat up stuff in the shop ? pass for now.


----------



## bhog

Anybody wanna try to extract a broken screw in my 140? Screw was frozen and I accidentally hulk'd it off. I'd try but will most def botch it.


----------



## chrisstef

Love me some choo choo soul tim. Guineviere brings it.


----------



## theoldfart

Hog, maybe August could help? The same screw is bent on mine so I'm really careful (read scared) till I get a replacement. Let me know if you find some.


----------



## bhog

Ya Im not sure on the screw either. It's different from all my other blocks. Ive thought about just snagging a base off the bay. I've got another skew so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## lateralus819

Bhog- Run to the auto parts store and get a screw extractor. It comes with a drill bit to drill a "pilot" hole in it. Then the extractor as threads that bite in. You then use a pair of pliers to slowly turn it out.

I snapped a bolt off for the handle and thought i was SOL. I used one of those and it came right out. Soak it with some wd-40 or something prior just in case.


----------



## ToddJB

I think the best solution is just rid yourself of the headache and send that heap to me.


----------



## bhog

Lat the thing I was worried about was drilling it since it's not 90*. It's at a compound angle.

Todd , if you wanna go, pm me ur addy and I'll send it to ya. If you botch it - no hard feelings, you'll have a nice paperweight, lol.


----------



## Slyy

Making a double post with the Bench thread.










Got a couple piles of 1.5"x4.25"x6' lumber! My dads old craftsman 3/4 HP did bog down a bit but some wedges helped as I put it through. Probably the biggest workout that things ever got. Not sure the pa used it much in the 30-ish years he had it. FYI, tables saws scare the hell outa me, not man enough to rip that much by hand yet though.
Now gotta start the glueup, that outa be fun and stressfull.


----------



## theoldfart

Hog, this is from the Blood and Gore on the 140 cap screw:

"The lever cap screw is also often replaced, for some strange reason. This screw is unique among the block planes, but you can snarf a replacement from a common #78.


----------



## bhog

Nice^ I got a crappy 78. Thank you sir.

Todd is gonna take the paperweight challenge.


----------



## theoldfart

^ I gotta find a crappy one, mine is almost new and shiny!


----------



## jmartel

Jake,

Replace those handwheels on the saw. Those plastic ones break at the most inopportune time. I got 2 off of McMaster pretty cheap. I've got the same saw as you, except for webbed wings.


----------



## Slyy

Wish I had the cast wings JMart, the right side one is out of square and interferes if I were to make a very wide cut. They are just (I assume) cold roll steel at most 1/8" thick. Been looking the craigslist for replacement wings.


----------



## Lucasd2002

Putting the 2nd coat of WDO on my business card holders and the knob & tote from a #6 I'm trying to restore.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Jake,
> 
> Replace those handwheels on the saw. Those plastic ones break at the most inopportune time. I got 2 off of McMaster pretty cheap. I ve got the same saw as you, except for webbed wings.
> 
> - jmartel


Mine has a small c-clamp as a wheel atm..


----------



## Tugboater78

> Wish I had the cast wings JMart, the right side one is out of square and interferes if I were to make a very wide cut. They are just (I assume) cold roll steel at most 1/8" thick. Been looking the craigslist for replacement wings.
> 
> - Slyy


I have the stamped steel as well.. or had, made some plywood wings.


----------



## john2005

Bpiglet, just weld a nut on there and turn it out like a big boy.

Nevermind, I read further and it seems someone is gonna do that for you. Sally.


----------



## chrisstef

Those card holders look slick LD. You selling those are gifting them?

Check out them old school hold downs on Jakes saw. I think i got a pair of those still in a box somewhere. Cool little contraptions.


----------



## Buckethead

Need to see a close up of those, Jake! ^^^

Lucas, Excellent work on the bidness card holders. A business card is a wonderful way to wish someone "Happy Business Day"!

I'm all bout that caring.

Also:

"I'm a business man, taking care of business".





View on YouTube


----------



## Lucasd2002

> Those card holders look slick LD. You selling those are gifting them?
> 
> - chrisstef


Thanks.

I made them for some folks at work as a 'thank you' to celebrate my 1-year anniversary with the company. I plan to give them away next Tuesday. I will add a third and final coat of WDO before then.


----------



## 489tad

I like the mobile base rig on Jakes saw.


----------



## bhog

Sly what's up with that scroll saw?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Nice move Red, that needs a little Choo Choo Soul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the link to the old embed code.
> 
> - Tim


Lol. I haven't heard that since my son was a toddler.

I found a the shop, I mean house I want in central Iowa. Darn shop is bigger than the house. Heather just rolled her eyes….lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, that shop would work for me!

Any word on your corporate rise?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not yet Kev. Not sure how long these things take. I'll let you guys know if I hear anything.

+1 on the cardholders Lucas. My hands can't make things that small


----------



## johnstoneb

That is a nice looking shop I mean house.

On the corporate they'll take their sweet time. Then call and give you about a day to get where ever the training is.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like it even has tall enough garage doors to park your new enclosed trailer/Sprinter van in there that you'll need for delivering furniture. And a second story wood storage area.


----------



## Mosquito

Red, i tried to talk my wife into a house similar to that one lol It was by a friend of mine (who also happens to do some woodworking). House was on 4.5 acres, 2900sqft house 4-bed 2 bath (including finished basement), but had a 6-car heated garage, and an 800sqft workshop lol

Though it would have meant an hour commute for me, and about an hour and a half for her lol


----------



## CL810

Red's ruler.











> +1 on the cardholders Lucas. My hands can t make things that small
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## Tim457

> Darn shop is bigger than the house.
> - BigRedKnothead


As it should be!



> On the corporate they ll take their sweet time. Then call and give you about a day to get where ever the training is.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Ain't that the truth. Good news is Red is used to living on call.


----------



## Slyy

Bucket and Stef-san -








Dad hadnt even taken them outa the box when I got the saw, I assume he bought it as a package deal, the saftey equipment is all shopsmith marked. Did break one of the set screws so need to get a replacement today.

HogJob - the scroll saw is a work in progress, just got done cleaning the reciprocating piston portion, still need to strip and clean the motor. It a 24" 1938 crafstman.









Dan - the base was inspired by some Google pic search. 









Red - now that is a shop! Heated, a/c, side bathroom, little kitchenette. Who needs a "house"?


----------



## jmartel

Watching someone test electrical circuits has to be the most boring inspection job ever.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Funny Clayton. I had Bob make the gent saw handle big for me. He was worried it would be TOO big. Fits fine for me








-

I see you guys know how it goes with big corps. I'm getting way ahead of myself looking at houses. I haven't been offered jack yet….but it's fun to look and dream.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, don't know how to go about telling you this so I'll just come out and say it. That saw is too small for you, it looks like it would be me much better. This message has a public service, just doing my part!


----------



## jmartel

> I see you guys know how it goes with big corps. I m getting way ahead of myself looking at houses. I haven t been offered jack yet….but it s fun to look and dream.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


 I do the same thing so I can't fault you. I've already got a few house plans saved since I realized that it's feasible for us to have a house built in a few years. Haven't even come close to looking at land yet.


----------



## Mosquito

I do too… my wife and I have been looking at houses for the past year or so. Helps to get educated on the market, and what sort of things to expect for certain areas.

Looking to buy sometime this summer/fall though, so that's kind of exciting/scary lol


----------



## jmartel

Here's the current leader, but I'm not sure that we can even afford a timber frame kit so we will see. Will probably have to go with a conventionally built.

http://www.timberbuilt.com/building_plan/timber_frame_homes_the_cabin_timberbuilt/index.html#


----------



## Lucasd2002

We lived in the country when we were in CT. Straight to the burbs here in ATL. I would love to build a workshop under my deck though. It would be nice to clear some of the tools out of the garage and have a real workshop. Maybe some day…

Red, good luck with the career strategery. As a guy who has completely changed careers, I think you made the right decision and am hopeful you will climb the ladder.


----------



## Mosquito

JMart, a Timber Frame would be sweet… I've noticed that around where I am, most of the interesting (read non-cookie cutter) architecture is in the $1M+ range (needless to say well outside of our budget)


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I'm not sure if it will be affordable or not. If we do conventionally built, I'll add decorative beams myself later. Luckily the housing market has been skyrocketing in the city which will help later when we sell. The trick will be to find decent land at a low price to allow enough money for a timber frame


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah… always a trick lol First time homebuyers ourselves, so we just lack the equity to do something like that at the moment. I'll just be happy to no longer be rentin glol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My belly laugh for the day. My little girl gets a cool breeze getting out of the car and says, "ohhh, that's chilly on my willy." lawl. Don't know where she heard that.

Guys, real estate has always made me scratch my head. Quick "relocating" isn't my favorite. I hate trying to go select a house in a weekend. We all know the houses that have been sitting for a while are that way for a reason. Either the previous homeowners covered the entire place with wallpaper, or they're dreaming on the price…etc. We really need "move-in ready."

Good example, we liked this house a lot until the pic of the kitchen. Wth were the current owners thinking? Heather gasped when she saw it…lol


----------



## August

Driving to Miami FL


----------



## summerfi

^ Same kitchen after first weekend that Red lives there.


----------



## Mosquito

Damn August, wouldn't be easier for them to fly you down there and just rent a truck to come home? lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Bob. You are probably not far off the mark.


----------



## Slyy

Heck of a drive there Auggie! Be safe mang!


----------



## ToddJB

Enjoy the ride, Auggie.

Red, I hear ya. Relocating in a hurry would be really hard for me.


----------



## August

I wish but tools is to heavy pulse some equipment is to delicate

Wrather in southern Indiana is 64 nice


----------



## Airframer

State of the shop? Meh.. where to start… f'n moving sucks..




























Going to attempt some child proofing on the open garage door.. Tennis anyone?










On the up side.. we finished the boys Star Wars room .. He officially has a cooler room than me now lol..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are getting settled AF.


----------



## Lucasd2002

> State of the shop? Meh.. where to start… f n moving sucks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Airframer


Your garage looks like mine, except yours is more organized.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lolz Bob. Good one. I do like to move it, move it, but these mortises kicked my butt today. Knotty white oak= Hard.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, that is trucking along.

AF, is this available to be a dedicated shop? Or is it multi-functional?


----------



## 7Footer

> most brutal weather I ve ever played in today… rained allllllllllll day and gusted 25-40mph solid from noon - 4…
> - 7Footer
> You expected anything different in the PNW in winter/spring? Especially on the coast?
> - jmartel


Yeah I did actually! It wasn't suppose to downpour like it did, they were saying up to a .5" of rain, and I just looked and they ended up getting 1.45".... But I'd do again in a heartbeat! Couldn't have been any more opposite yesterday, my bald head got all sunburned… It was like paradise though yesterday… I played pretty good (for me at least) both days, was just punishing the ball off the tee's!

Those are some nifty hold downs on the old saw Jake… Clever little mobile base too.

I'm still drooling over that Bob saw of Red's.

Man it would be killer to have that shop Red, I'm sure you'll find a great pad though.

Lol @ Red's before and after kitchen Bob… He could probably build a shop like that in a weekend too!

A few pics from Old MacDonald .. I thought I had some better pics of the bunkers, they had probably at least 20 different bunkers that were twice as tall as me, just absolutely brutal sand traps, everywhere. 



























This little dude cruised right up to my bag, wasn't scared at all, he must've smelled my bacon salt sunflower seeds, so I hooked him up, little guy packed about 60 seeds into his cheeks and peaced out.


























My drive on 18, about 310… The fairways are so firm I'd bet it rolled at least 60 yards, I'm def. no Happy Gilmore.








'Merica









Pops and I









Idk if it's because I am so used to being around courses that have a lot of trees on them, but I swear, every hole looked about twice as long as it was, 300 yards looked like it was about 500 away.. Phenomenal track though, by far the most unique, nicest course I've ever played, was like something off out of the Tiger Woods game.


----------



## chrisstef

I know the pain AF.

Workin it red. Workin it.

So upchuck promised me some desert ironwood a ways back and it came in a few days ago. Im not totally sure what hes suggesting but ….










Also an older 4" xxslim file, a chunk of mesquite and a knife blank. Much thanks chuckles!


----------



## 7Footer

^I bet your eyes lit up like christmas morning when you saw that 2-pronger cactus there, plug-n-play! lol,


----------



## chrisstef

That course looks amazing. I hope that either pops or the company picked up the tab on that one. I cant imagine that was cheap. And dude, 310 yds is long dong, roll or no roll.


----------



## 7Footer

yeah man, definitely multiple record drives for me out there with the fairway roll factor. Yessir, we expensed that ish, we were with one of our really good customers and his Dad so there was a smidge of business talk.. Not cheap, it's half price right now because of the season, but still is $125 a round.. I'm not sure I could stand the full price in summer, but a buck and a quarter isn't bad for that type of course… The only thing I wish they'd change is I wish they would allow carts out there… No driving, you have to walk, My gps measures it too, the first day we walked 7 miles and 6 on the 2nd day…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Quit missing fairways. Makes the course shorter!


----------



## Slyy

Eric, glad to see you getting settled in!

Okay fellas, first storm of the year….. First tornado!








Top of it there looking due north from the driveway.
Some more pictures of the squall line:

















And saw this cool little UFO scud cloud scooting along just a 100' or so off the ground!









Cars are in the garage (which doesn't close with both due to woodworking equipment) to avoid the 3" hail that is supposedly coming. Now I gotta do what any self-respecting Okie would do:








Sit in the back of the SUV, drink some beer and enjoy the show! That's the State of the Shop fellas, enjoy


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cool shots Jake. Stay safe!


----------



## jmartel

If you have to reference your weather with "First Tornado of the year", then I don't think I want to move there. I have to be on the lookout for Earthquakes, and Tsunamis if I'm at work. I'm pretty safe from Volcanoes though. Not in any range of Pyroclastic flow or Lahars from Rainier.


----------



## Slyy

Reasonably sure we're safe from volcanoes here JQuake, though earthquakes are a new phenomenon here lately. 
So the tornado that you can see in the first pic (kinda makes a "V" over the roof of the house) took just about the same path through Moore as the big F5 2 years ago. That makes about 11 in that same area in the last 25 years. Don't have any desire to live in Moore, I'm about 5 miles south, I'll take that just fine!


----------



## jmartel

I saw a few Tornadoes when I lived in PA, surprisingly. That was enough for me. Had some good ol' Thundersnow as well. We don't seem to get thunderstorms hardly ever out here period.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Frigging awesome 7. Great pics too! Haha @ plug n play, funny bastage.

Wow that is creepy looking Jake. Thanks for the photos. Stay safe man.


----------



## summerfi

Another day, another tornado. Sounds so matter of fact. I don't like storms ever since a tree came through my living room ceiling.


----------



## Airframer

I remember seeing a swirling funnel cloud right above our driveway as a kid living in Abilene Texas. It was pretty surreal.. the whole neighborhood was out looking at it lol. I haven't been in a real thunderstorm in nearly a decade and I do miss them.

Todd - this is a dedicated shop. The missus has given her blessing for me to take up the whole garage. The downside is that it is a rental and only has 2 outlets in the whole thing. Not a huge deal for a handtool centric shop but does present some challanges.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric- I see the electrical panel, just adds some more outlets

7- I don't believed I've ever seen a squirrel that would let you pet him.

Jake- I do miss those Okie storms sometimes. I thought you were gonna name this "teabaggin with the clouds"....


----------



## ShaneA

Jthunderstormless…I did not know there were places in the US that did not really have thunderstorms. Heck, in the Midwest I sort of get desensitized to the whole tornado thing. If I had a nickel for every T-storm warning, tornado watch, and tornado warning, I don't I would still have a mortgage. The weathermen hear love the "live break ins" and overhype everything. Typically just to tell me it is raining.

I guess I have always figured when I either see or hear a tornado, I will take cover or get worried. If we took cover every time they cried wolf, well…I would spend a lot of time huddled up in the basement.


----------



## JayT

> If we took cover every time they cried wolf, well…I would spend a lot of time huddled up in the basement.


+1 to that. Kansas averages the second most tornadoes of any state (after Texas). You pay attention to the warning locations, but don't spend any time or energy worrying. Hail storms cause me more problems-I usually have to scramble to move some woodworking project out of the garage in order to get the wife's car in.


----------



## Slyy

Red, those are actually called mammatus clouds, as in breasts, ballsack cloud just doesn't have the same ring.

Shane and Jay - I agree, we saw the tornado but it was still miles away and north of us, so damn near zero chance of heading our way. Perfect time to just go sit and watch. I've lived in OK all my life and only once have I felt the actual need to go and hide in the middle part of the house.


----------



## chrisstef

Eff some tornados. I heard that siren ringing and id be curled up in the bathtub with a mattress over me sucking my thumb. Bring the snow and the hurricanes, y'all can keep the twisters.


----------



## Tim457

Jake, if you're close enough to get a picture of that tornado, that might mean you're too close. Love the crazy cloud pic though.

The only squirrels that get close enough to let you pet them around here are mangy. Nice place to knock a ball around there 7.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, I'd take that quake crack in the garage floor over having the roof lift off anyday. We were hoping for a little more rain out of the storm, but my tailgate reveals we only got about one drop per inch.


----------



## 7Footer

I like the Tecate out the back of the slab pic there jake, and what a weird little cloud! Never been in a tornado myself, but man I loved that movie Twister. ;-) . My buddies Dad used to drink Tecate like it was going out of style, but he got me hooked on them for a while because he would open one and take a little sip and then fill the top with lime juice and a bunch of salt, effin' delish.

I couldn't believe that squirrel let me pet it either, was a brave little guy.

Looking forward to seeing the new Shop de Airframer!

Man Jquake, I always thought about the people that live around the base of Rainier, like Enumclaw and all the burbs east of Tac-Town, I signed a few mortgages out there back in the day… If that thing ever blew those people would be screwed. My Pops told me that when St. Helens blew (like 14 months before I was born), they had 2" of ash on their roof, and its a 4 hour drive from where my folks lived when it popped, he actually made a bunch of money going around and cleaning ash off of peoples roofs around town… Rainier is a big bastard too, you might wanna build a Jbunker just in case…

I desperately need to get some shop time this weekend…. Starting to slur my words and forget how to do things…


----------



## jmartel

The entire city of Puyallup is in a Lahar zone from Rainier. Going to get wiped off the map when it blows like Oso did last year.


----------



## chrisstef

That's straight up gibberish ^

Good luck on scoring some shop time 7. Spot the old lady a hundy and tell her to get her hair did and a wax they're famous for, that's my suggestion. Reap the spoils.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HA!


----------



## 7Footer

Old Lady works Saturday and Sunday 7-7…. Problem is I am suppose to help my uncle work on our my furnace, the aquastat went out a couple weeks ago and after he figured out why he realized why it never worked quite like it was suppose to, so he's gonna re-wire and do a whole bunch of stuff to get it running like it should… Sounds like whoever installed that boiler didn't know much about oil heat, its all funky. So there's that and I am suppose to work on the basement…. I'm trying to come up with some sort of excuse, gonna make it happen!

What is a Lahar and what is a lahar zone? I'm not gonna Google it when I have access to Jpedia.

Losing Puyallup wouldn't be a terrible thing!


----------



## jmartel

Lahar is a mud flow. 50mph and 150ft deep.
http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/mount_rainier/hazard_lahars.html


----------



## chrisstef

Its the mud flow from the ensuing eruption 7. Kinda like bhog after a pint of ben & jerrys.

Sooo … we got a call from an old client of the owners a few days ago about doing some work at a house on the "gold coast" here in CT. So my boss rides down there this morning to take a peek at the work. This house sold for … wait for it … $120,000,000 in 2014. The second most expensive single family house sold in the US. Whoever bought this place hid their tracks very well, even with my black belt in search-fu I cant find anything but an LLC that bought it.


----------



## johnstoneb

a Lahar Is essentially a huge mudslide. When the volcano erupts the heat melts all the snow that liquifies the ash and on the side of the volcano and it all comes down hill at close to triple digit speeds. Bringing everything in its path. The lahars on Mt St Helens were small compared to what Rainier is capable of. The entire Cascade range is especially susceptible to lahars. because of the type of volcano They are an explosive type volcano, they grow very high and their comp9osed a large quantities of ash that is very unstable.
The only protection from a lahar is get out of the way and they can be several hundred feet deep. You are not to far from a large vocano that can do the same thing. Mt Hood
Then you have the ash fall. My parents lived in north Idaho when St Helens blew and they had a bout an inch orso of ash on their place. The Moscow Pullman area got around 6 inches. They were more in line with the prevailing winds at the time. The ash started falling just a few hours after the eruption.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! Like Bhog's victims after he destroys them, sexually.

Holy hell, 120 mil. Man, can't even imagine. Pics if you get to see it!

Lahar-wow, that is seriously crazy. travels 50 mph and almost 500 feet deep, that's wild.


----------



## Tugboater78

I sat in my car on the edge of a tornado.. was a bit interesting.

Was driving home from my junior prom, had to pull off side of the road cause couldnt see the road. Next thing i know my car lifts off ground on 2 wheels 3x.

Found out next morning a tornado had passed through right where i was, made a swath about 100 ft wide across the road about 50 ft in front of where my car was stopped.

Reality check


----------



## jmartel

Luckily, Seattle is north and west of Rainier so I'm good. Tacoma might not be so lucky, but it's already not that nice there, so it's ok.


----------



## Tim457

> yeah man, definitely multiple record drives for me out there with the fairway roll factor. Yessir, we expensed that ish, we were with one of our really good customers and his Dad so there was a smidge of business talk.
> 
> - 7Footer


Oh yeah, and did I forget to mention I was an IRS agent? My boys in the PNW enforcement division love to get medieval on people exaggerating expenses.

Stef, if I was buying a $120 million dollar house I'd buy through shell corporations too. You can look up who signed the paperwork for the LLC when the mortgage document gets filed with public records and look up the LLC's paperwork, but I bet it's shells all the way down. Might have been covered in the news somewhere too though.


----------



## summerfi

I lived in north Idaho when St. Helens blew too. That was one freaky time. Sucking in silica dust is not good for the lungs or the car engine.


----------



## Tim457

> I sat in my car on the edge of a tornado.. was a bit interesting.
> 
> Was driving home from my junior prom, had to pull off side of the road cause couldnt see the road. Next thing i know my car lifts off ground on 2 wheels 3x.
> - Tugboater78


And Tug instantly rolls out: If you thought that was something, wait till you unleash the storm in my pants, babe.


----------



## theoldfart

In the spirit of this volcano thing, look up pyro clastic flows. A bit more wicked than lahars.


----------



## 7Footer

Tim is feisty today! Our company was audited 2x in 4 years by, eh-hem, your a-hole PNW crook division! They didn't find anything but made up some b.s. about our helicopter parts just to justify their time. The IRS needs to be abolished. Flat tax for everyone…


----------



## 7Footer

OF - Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It.


----------



## Tim457

Haha I'm just pulling your chain anyway. I passed 3 out of 4 tests to be an enrolled agent, but that's closer to the opposite of an IRS agent people think of. Closer to a CPA that prepares taxes and authorizes you to represent clients in front of the IRS. I quit the job before taking the 4th test. So I have no idea if there is a PNW enforcement division, I just thought it sounded official.


----------



## chrisstef

Im glad I don't have to ban you Tim.


----------



## summerfi

> The IRS needs to be abolished. Flat tax for everyone…
> 
> - 7Footer


I agree. Let the campaign for change begin right here, right now. If not us, who? If not now, when? 7, I nominate you as chairman of the campaign. And while you're at it, do something about term limits for Congress. We're right behind you bud.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I figured you had to be joking… Our CPA did awesome dealing with the agent during our audits…

JBooty, you see this yet? Might be worth a call, I wonder how the prices are on that lumber, prob some cool tools in that shop too.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/4947678402.html


----------



## jmartel

> I lived in north Idaho when St. Helens blew too. That was one freaky time. Sucking in silica dust is not good for the lungs or the car engine.
> 
> - summerfi


Supposedly up here there was a black market on vehicle air filters. People would drive south into OR/CA, load up a pickup truck full, go through 2 or 3 on the way back, and sell them in the area to everyone.


----------



## jmartel

> JBooty, you see this yet? Might be worth a call, I wonder how the prices are on that lumber, prob some cool tools in that shop too.
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/4947678402.html
> 
> - 7Footer


I haven't been looking. Sent them an email though to see.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, you see the quilted maple this guy has? Holy crap. $12/bdft is a lot less than at a dealer, but still a bit rich for my blood right now.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/mat/4937062663.html


----------



## 7Footer

No I didn't see those, but dang some beautiful slabs in there, dat walnut tho… I came across that other one because I searched "hand plane" here on the PDX CL… I know every once in a while it may lead you to a great deal / find, but I get a tad irritated sometimes when browsing CL and it keeps showing me stuff up north of seattle and spokane and stuff.

No thanks Bob, I don't need a target on my back!


----------



## DanKrager

Does anyone know if there is a thread or forum focusing on woodworking without numbers? I think that could be a happy place for those that count little black lines on a measuring stick and wonder how in the world to divide 7 9/16" into fifths.

Nothing turns up in a search, so checking before I start such a thing. Wish I had the bible "By Hand and Eye".

DanK


----------



## Lucasd2002

> Does anyone know if there is a thread or forum focusing on woodworking without numbers? I think that could be a happy place for those that count little black lines on a measuring stick and wonder how in the world to divide 7 9/16" into fifths.
> 
> Nothing turns up in a search, so checking before I start such a thing. Wish I had the bible "By Hand and Eye".
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Nuke everything and go full-on metric. At least everything is multiples of 10.

That's what engineering students do.


----------



## Hammerthumb

1-5/8"


----------



## jmartel

> Does anyone know if there is a thread or forum focusing on woodworking without numbers? I think that could be a happy place for those that count little black lines on a measuring stick and wonder how in the world to divide 7 9/16" into fifths.
> 
> Nothing turns up in a search, so checking before I start such a thing. Wish I had the bible "By Hand and Eye".
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Just take a rule and angle it so that it starts on one edge, and then 10" is on the other edge. Mark every 2" on the rule.



> Nuke everything and go full-on metric. At least everything is multiples of 10.
> 
> That s what engineering students do.
> 
> - Lucasd2002


Until you get into the real world and force you back into fractional inches. I would vastly prefer staying in Metric.


----------



## jmartel

> No I didn t see those, but dang some beautiful slabs in there, dat walnut tho… I came across that other one because I searched "hand plane" here on the PDX CL… I know every once in a while it may lead you to a great deal / find, but I get a tad irritated sometimes when browsing CL and it keeps showing me stuff up north of seattle and spokane and stuff.
> - 7Footer


Guy got back to me. Almost all the Walnut is gone, unfortunately. He said he still has lots of Oak, Maple, Teak, and Purpleheart though. And there's planes, saws, and spokeshaves galore according to him as well.


----------



## DanKrager

LOL! I wasn't asking for me…I have a bachelors in math…but I suspect there are numerically challenged woodworkers? And it would be fun to learn how others implement the "old" ways, which I'm learning are not to be sneezed at. For example, the three replacement passage doors I made were fully laid out with story sticks, no measuring with a number stick. 
Several years ago tried going full metric because so much was metric already, but I got disgusted with discovering how much wasn't metric yet. All my bits and cutters were SAE and the expense of full conversion was prohibitive. AND, now that my interest in hand tool work is piqued, metric vintage is not to be had often enough to be worth looking here. If I were starting from scratch to set up a shop, I'd give it more serious consideration now that more and more things are available metric.

DanK


----------



## john2005

> The IRS needs to be abolished. Flat tax for everyone…
> 
> - 7Footer
> 
> I agree. Let the campaign for change begin right here, right now. If not us, who? If not now, when? 7, I nominate you as chairman of the campaign. And while you re at it, do something about term limits for Congress. We re right behind you bud.
> 
> - summerfi


Second.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> The IRS needs to be abolished. Flat tax for everyone…
> 
> - 7Footer
> 
> I agree. Let the campaign for change begin right here, right now. If not us, who? If not now, when? 7, I nominate you as chairman of the campaign. And while you re at it, do something about term limits for Congress. We re right behind you bud.
> 
> - summerfi
> 
> Second.
> 
> - john2005


I suggest that imposing a flat tax will by itself take away most of the alure of being a lifer in congress; no breaks, no lobbyists for loopholes, no social engineering via tax code.

Dan K, Jerry in Patoka says "Hi" and "thank you" for sending me his way… See 'flea market finds' thread for more info…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> The IRS needs to be abolished. Flat tax for everyone…
> 
> - 7Footer
> 
> I agree. Let the campaign for change begin right here, right now. If not us, who? If not now, when? 7, I nominate you as chairman of the campaign. And while you re at it, do something about term limits for Congress. We re right behind you bud.
> 
> - summerfi
> 
> Second.
> 
> - john2005


I wish it were so simple as well. My job is a good example of the complications of a flat tax. I, and other DOT workers, do get a significant get a significant deduction for all the nights/meals we stay away from home. Not really our fault our job demands it. However, it could be solved if our employers were required to pay us a respectable per diem.

But that's boring stuff. This is more interesting.


----------



## Buckethead

Red, I don't wanna hafta be the one to inflate that already GINORMOUS head of yours, but ZOMG THAT TABLE IS GORGEOUS.

Also: Shoutout to FWW for saving me all kinds of cake on a trunk handle purchase.

So there I was. Minding my own business and perusing feebay for some cool looking trunk handles. ZOMG THOSE ARE PERFF!!!!









WHAAAAAT. You want how many federal reserve notes for these? Frack thut! So onward I perused, with every other possibility not pleasing my sensibilities. I WANT THESE ON MY TOOL CHEST AND THE MONEY SHOULD NOT BE IMPORTANT ON A LIFETIME CHEST.

Fortunately, before I pulled the (suicide) trigger on these sweeties, I had to find some older documents, which were sharing a cabinet space with the FWW edition with the essential tool chest build. SAME EXACT HANDLES. PRODUCT NUMBER AND SOURCE LISTED. 9 DUCKETS EACH.

i can has cheeseburger


----------



## ToddJB

Red, f yeah.

Bucket, what no link? Selfish


----------



## Buckethead

My bad!

The handles: http://www.antique-hardware.com/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=T-211

There are some very small knobs on feebay as well. I. Torn between these and;










(Can link if anyone wants it)

These:









My back panel was going to be set in a dado, but now I'm nailing it into a rabbet. ZOMG DONT ASK.

Kev put me on Tremont Nails for some awesome black rose head cut nails. (Thanks, Old Fart!)

I'm getting so excited JUST TYPING ABOUT IT


----------



## Mosquito

On the subject of vintage cast iron … Been working on my wife's computer again, after completing the NUC contest case from before.

Using corner braces in the corners to mount an acrylic window










Except the acrylic window is going to be obnoxious, as I have to cut and file each corner to fit flush on the corner brace, so I don't get a gap on the window edges between the corner braces.










Should be worth it, though.


----------



## jmartel

Square pulls.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the link, selfish. They have some good deals. I like the round pulls.


----------



## Buckethead

Mos… Bust out the router. 

Orrr… You could create mortises in the door frame for the brackets. Not sure that's less work tho.

Round pulls: match the handles better, IMO.

Square pulls: match the rose head cut nails better IMO.

Would be difficult to see the nails and the pulls from a single perspective. Nails at the back.

Will most often see the pulls and handles from the same perspective.

Thing is, I think I like the more rustic square ones better. I'm stuck, but still have a ton to do to complete. There is time to decide.


----------



## CL810

Red, the table looks mighty fine!


----------



## Mosquito

I thought about recessing the brackets instead too, Bucket, but I agree that it's probably no less work. That and I'd rather throw away the acrylic and start over than the side panel lol


----------



## Slyy

Mighty fine table Rojo, dig those legs!

Mos sweet looking case, kinda has a steampunk-esque look about it.


----------



## Mosquito

Kinda has a bit of that to it. Using an old vent cover for the front radiator grill, and then bought the corner braces because it went with the theme


----------



## jmartel

Well, the veneer work is done. I've got it flattening right now, and I'll glue it up to a panel tomorrow.










I got rid of the shading on the ground around the barn. Didn't care for it.


----------



## TheFridge

Mo betta


----------



## Tugboater78

> Well, the veneer work is done. I ve got it flattening right now, and I ll glue it up to a panel tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of the shading on the ground around the barn. Didn t care for it.
> 
> - jmartel


Looks great!


----------



## CL810

Really nice work Jveneer!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red, Mos, Jtouch …. it looks fantastic.


----------



## chrisstef

Its Friday ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not sure if anyone would have interest in this but I'll offer the link from the Getty in case you do:

L. Garth Huxtable Papers, 1913-2012
Finding Aid
Industrial designer L. Garth Huxtable was a leading contributor to the field of American product design from the 1930s to the 1970s. His most extensive work involved designing hand tools, cookware, and tableware for clients like the Millers Falls Tool Company and The Four Seasons restaurant in New York. Huxtable's papers comprise drawings, models, and tools.

Browse the finding aid.


----------



## DanKrager

Have you guys seen what Mark55 has been up to? I stumbled into this post…
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/140210
He's built his updated router mill and is showing it off. Wish I'd have thought of that!
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

^ spamazinski

Tony, thanks for the link.


----------



## racerglen

Bucket.."my knobs dot com ?" thought that'd be a Steph sort of site, but all it is is "hardware" 
lol

(wrinkle free, how the h did that sneak in here ?)


----------



## Buckethead

AINT NO PARTY LIKE A KNOB PARTY YO


----------



## August

Well now I know why these people can't pay there bills
Because you guys haven't bought there shirts 









This is the machine I'm taking


----------



## jmartel

I don't think that will fit in your pickup, August.


----------



## ShaneA

"some disassembly required"


----------



## chrisstef

I send the boys down with the sawzalls and demo saws August. We'll have it "taken apart" in about an hour.


----------



## duckmilk

Great job on the table Red, the leg design looks good, even upside down. If you had rotated the legs 180 deg, you could have had a bowlegged cowboy table

Thanks for the link Bucket. Jmart and Mos, looking good!

Auggie, Stef wouldn't steer you wrong.


----------



## Slyy

Print me off some Tees while you're there Auggie, that screen printer fold up into a portable format I hope?


----------



## Mosquito

I know a guy who could use one of those August… He lives in Florida too lol


----------



## 7Footer

Thoze handlez are dope Sir Bucket. In Bucket fashion, ZOMG that router mill thing is killer.

Is that a screen printing press August?

Effin beauty Red…. Effin A Cotton, Effin A.

Heck yeah Stef, Fri-dilla.


----------



## August

Yeah it's for printing tshirt
No joke on some disassembly required

I tried the sawzall before but the bank did not like it.
Truck took forever to get here so I only made it out by 250miles
I have another 1150 tomorrow

But when I get back 
Daddy is gonna buy a new toy?????


----------



## Hammerthumb

Be safe August.


----------



## August

Thanks paul
Men I haven't done this in a while seems very far
I use to come and do repo here before and no big deal
Now I'm old


----------



## Buckethead

You're by me then, Auggie. Bad neighborhood. Careful.

Also: there's a Waffle House really close to you. A place for breakfast grubb.


----------



## TheFridge

It not being old. It's called being away from your tools to long. Kinda like crack withdrawals but minus the crack. And plus the tools. And a couple thousand miles to drive.


----------



## theoldfart

Augie, hang in there. We drove about 10,000 miles last fall. Gets to you after a while, lucky it's a gorgeouse country.


----------



## chrisstef

So i need to drill and countersink some brass. Are HSS bits ok for this? Slow speed on the drill press with a drop or two of oil?


----------



## Tim457

Here's a recommended RPM chart stef. Brass is relatively soft even when hardened so yeah HHS is good. Sharp is key. How thick is the piece?
https://www.fnal.gov/pub/takefive/pdfs/Drill_Press_Speed_Chart.pdf


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I find that those harbor freight step bits are perfect for that job. I'll drill till the top of the hole is the size I need, but if the material is thicker than that step I'll clean it up with a regular bit. I can't speak highly enough about those step bits.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Job I want is posted. Better tune up my resume. I won't miss working every weekend because of all the lazy butts on the union side who are mysteriously sick on Saturdays.

Reminded me of you guys…


----------



## Slyy

Good luck on the application there Rojo! I bet you're a shoe in fo sho!


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Tim n Todd. The piece is 5/16" thick.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster

Hey guys I've never posted on this thread, But figured I'd post a glass and rusted metal project I made for a customer recently. The logistics really weren't that difficult.

1. Dust off the welder and remember how to weld (it's been 7 or 8 years). 
2. Order some glass 
3. Spray the steel frame with salt water and let rust for a week.

Sometimes they just don't want wood, so glass and metal it is. Anything for more tools money…


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, +1 on the step drills. 
However, if you have a standard twist drill the right size that you can dedicate to the project, a tiny bit of dubbing on it will make it drill brass (and plastic or aluminum) better. Dubbing is where you change the rake angle of the cutting edge by grinding a (tiny) flat on the cutting edge that is much steeper than the regular rake angle of the twist. It effectively destroys the bit for other uses, but it's worth it on "soft" stuff. I've used WD40 as lube on brass, plastic, and aluminum and it works well for that. A great lubricant is made in my former home town of Princeton IL called "mystic metal mover". 
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Oyster those look pretty cool. Any kind of finish on the metal?

Dan with the pro-tip on dubbing. I'm a little slow so even after reading your explanation I had to look up how to do it and found this which seemed pretty good:
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/dubbing-drill-bits-183967/

mystic metal mover is one of Tubalcain's favorites too it seems.


----------



## DanKrager

Thank you Tim for finding the photo. Yes, that does make it quite clear.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

What in sam hell is goin on in my yard? Aint never seen anything like this before. Any ideas as to whats creating these piles?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, looks like last years turds marinated in snow!


----------



## chrisstef

I know! But its dirt, and all over my yard. Wasnt there last fall.


----------



## theoldfart

I just noticed the holes, probably voles or moles excavating tunnels.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, I suspect that if you follow the trail of dirt to a central point like can be seen in the second photo, you will find a tunnel that goes below soil level for each "group". You were covered with a LOT of snow for long periods of time and the critters built tunnels under the snow on top of the dirt. I don't know what the critter is, but I've seen extensive snow tunnels built by mice. Saw a great horned owl pick up a mouse from under about 5" of snow. Whatever it is you've got a LOT of them!

Set up a time lapse or motion activated camera at one of the sites and see what you get. If you get the chance after dark, you can put a red lens in your flashlight and go look. Or you could dig a big hole to follow the tunnel underground… Set up a mouse trap?

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

My guess is its that alien worm from trimmers. I'd move.


----------



## Buckethead

I told you guys stef liked the scat porn. Looks like his #kickstarter gained traction.

Sorry I doubted you stef. I'm in for ten bucks on the next venture.


----------



## summerfi

Looks like a pocket gopher, but I don't think you have them there. So I would say it is a vole living happily in his subnivean home.


----------



## chrisstef

Man i hope it aint voles. Theyll eff up your lawn in short order no? Ive got these piles on all sides of the house. I finally get a manageable lawn in good shape and these little turd burglars are gonna move in? No on my watch.

This means war.

Lol bucket. Youre tweaked.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, whatever it is, you could have some fun and annoy your neighbors while you exterminate the buggers. Take an acetylene hose about 7 seconds on each hole and light it off….
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Now were talkin Dan. Finally a use for those leftover half bottles at work. Fire in the hole!


----------



## bandit571

Get a tank of gas for the mower
pour some in each hole

Throw a match into the last one filled, and see if all the holes are connected

Roasted Voles, anyone???


----------



## john2005

I like where this is headed. I am optimist that there will be video?


----------



## bandit571

$th of July firework display?

All them 10oz Hawaiian Punch bottles
Fill each with the saw dust from the shop
Save the caps, though
drill a hole into each cap, about 1/8" diameter, set aside

After enough bottles have been filled with saw dust to put one into each gopher hole, add just enough Unleaded gas to each bottle. Use a nail set to make a small cavity. Those caps? they get a small firecracker, the hole is for the fuse to stick through. Install such, insert the bottles in each hole. Lay a trail from each, just enough to hold a little spilled gas. walk to the last line, light off the fuse trail…......

Note: back in '72, Combat Engineers would pack four 55 gal. drums with sawdust and JP$, added a cap into the smaller hole in the drum. Wired four drums placed under a small bridge…..and dropped the bridge into the creek. A 2lt bottle is about a 1/4 stick…..


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, from a pyro earschplitenloudenboomer point of view theses guys have the right idea!

From a more practical approach, the voles are chasing food. Get rid of the food; they leave.

Still, the thought of you doing the Bill Murray/Dan Aykroyd Caddy Shack thing has some appeal


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know i do have a brother in law with a pyrotechnic's license. Might need a bit of clean fill and top soil when thats over though.

Honestly im hoping those dirt trails dry up and i can rake them out and the critters find some chow somewhere else. I dont really wanna go all bill murray because i will if i have to.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Slyy

Did somebody say firweworks in March? I'm all for it.
Stef, our rental has bad problem with moles. The Corgi dug one up once and my wife called me in a panic as to what it was she captured in the ice tea pot. Told her to kill it or take to the park 2 miles from the house. She dropped it over the fence….. Needless to say it came back. I've had success with the T-post style poison delivery device. Gets rid off/scares of the varmints and keeps the poison out of reach of other animals, like dogs.
Looks liken his, got ours a home/farm Store called Attwoods.


----------



## Buckethead

Bob! Showing some compassion. Now I wanna hug the vole.


----------



## Buckethead

If I ever need to make a living cutting dovetails, I'm gonna need to speed way up.


----------



## Slyy

Man, my engrish typing on an iPhone is atrocious at times…. Apologies gents.


----------



## August

My next job next week in Michigan


----------



## TheFridge

So what If I told you I had a striped rv parked in Michigan…


----------



## theoldfart

Road trip everybody, August is driving!


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, that's a job where you need to bring your friends so they can party in the bus while you drive it back.


----------



## CL810

I'll bring the libations!


----------



## lateralus819

How do you tow it August. With your pickup?? Or do you drive it?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

In Iowa, getting rid of moles is all about getting rid of grubs. That, and a good Labrador retriever will get 'em.

Resumes hurt my brain.


----------



## August

No I'll bring a driver this will be easy the couple is very cooperative.
But the sad things is they are cooperating I hate my job when the cooporate.
Anyway I wish it will slowdown so I can work on my new bench


----------



## jmartel

I always like on the bigger ships I go on, that they typically have a decent machine shop setup. Some even have decent sized mill-drills and lathes.


----------



## summerfi

It's easy to confuse voles (vegetarians)...










with moles (carnivores).










Sorry guys, it's the wildlife biologist in me. i can't help it.


----------



## Slyy

Bob, I'm only familiar with the Cardassian Vole:








I understand it's the scourge of all deep space stations in the Alpha Quadrant.


----------



## bandit571

At least it isn't that one from Ice Pirates

Begins with an "H" I do believe…..


----------



## ToddJB

Auggie, could you drive your truck pulling a one car dolly, then hook the car dolly to the rv and tow your truck home?

Long day of Addie's 1st bday party, IKEA and a date with the wife. I'm sunburnt, tipsy, and pooped. G'night all.


----------



## woodcox

Solid Ice Pirates reference there bandito! I'll never forget the eunuch "procedure" segment! Haven't seen that in a while. I think it and the Dark Crystal got dubbed over with Space Balls. [email protected] Phillip A$$hole every time I think of that flick.


----------



## Slyy

Mind the stairs Todd, one wrong move and you'll trip, chafe the burn, tip over and get the poop everywhere. DAMHIK!

Also, Bandit:


----------



## chrisstef

Why you dont leave the honey hole lol.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/89161

Whoa.


----------



## JayT

Been a while since a good "I'm done with LJ" rant. That one is classic.


----------



## Buckethead

I FEEL YOU REEDWOOD

PIMP DOWN!


----------



## 489tad

I had that going on in my lawn last year, then it stopped. I think the hawks took care of it.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Why you dont leave the honey hole lol.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/89161
> 
> Whoa.
> 
> - chrisstef


Crazytalk…


----------



## Slyy

Stef that is a rant of unimaginable beauty. Guess he had a few things in his mind.


----------



## 7Footer

> - summerfi


Ha! Some great audio clips came from that guy, it never gets old to me!

Some great lookin arn in that metal shop jmart…

Did some work on the garage window yesterday…What you guys think? 



































A few of the pieces aren't even nailed in yet just snug fit, it looks pretty simple but it is a garage and I'm not going for anything too fancy.. I wan't to put some dark oil on it but am worried about the color fading, those windows get sun most of the day and pounded by any sun / weather we get… I think I'll also put some arm-r-seal or something because of how much exposure it gets…


----------



## 7Footer

Wow @ the rant. That guy is seriously pissed.. Damn interwebz win again.

Honey hole is what it's all about.


----------



## Slyy

Looks great 7, that saw's gonna block some of your light though.


----------



## JayT

Trim work's lookin' good, 7. Very Craftsman-esque

You're going to have to hang something on that fence to have view of, though.


----------



## jmartel

Well, here it is out of the clamps and with the veneer tape sanded off. Horse glued on with bits of melted down horse glue.










Has some gaps, but overall it turned out nice.

Rubbed some denatured alcohol on it to see how it would look with finish










And how it will look with the box sides










Underside of the lid got Fiddleback Sycamore veneer










And to fill the gap, I sanded some sapele scrap I had and some African Blackwood (easy stef. Don't get too excited) to get a bunch of sawdust. Mixed it up with some hide glue to form a paste, and filled in all the gaps. I also cut a very thin piece of the background veneer (no idea what it is, actually) to fill in that gap in the center between the two pieces. Once I sand it down, I'll get a photo to show how it filled everything in.










Now it's off to make a Rockler/Chipotle run.


----------



## Slyy

JFill - that looks like the ish, it's gonna pretty sweet once a finish is on there. Great job bud!


----------



## chrisstef

Jmandingo - lookin good.

Im lovin the trim work. Itll be killer to gaze out of if you get the shop relocated.

I swear my kid at a whole bowl full of crazy this mornin. Hes been wired for sound since 5:30 this morning, refused to nap and is now doing what appears to be the worm on the kitchen floor. Pass the bendedryl.


----------



## Buckethead

ZOMG ERRBUDDY DOMINATING THE WOODWORKING TODAY I JUST CUT PINS INTO THE WRONG SIDE OF A BOOKMATCHED DRAWER FRONT IM SUICIDAL BUT I HAVE TO ADMIT IT WAS A TIGHT SET OF TAILS IM GONNA GO EAT SOME CHOCOLATE CUZ IM FEELIN SUICIDAL THE WOOD WAS FREE BUT IRREPLACEABLE AND UNIQUE IM SO PIZZED LIKE REED IM READY TO GO POSTAL AND ISH


----------



## ToddJB

I'm so sorry, Bucket. That sucks.


----------



## Buckethead

I knew someone would understand. I even had the inside marked. There was no excuse for the mistake, but I made it anyway.


----------



## theoldfart

Bucket, I mounted my wrong place wrong side DT's on my shop wall. Kind of like a motivational poster.

Please do not do a Reed, I'll block ya' then rant on yer' a$$!

BTW, breath. You'll come up with a modified project plan.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm fine guys. I just looked at the pieces I had for prolly 2 hours. Debating. Flipping. Trying to discern which grain pattern worked best. I decided. Then I botched it. The all caps rant was just part of my shtick, but it did force me to the chocolates. ;-)

I've got another set that bookmatches, but was going to save those for a larger single drawer saw or plane till which this box would sit on. Time for a plan B.

I suppose they don't absolutely need to book match, but it looks so much better like that. It's really a simple box. The book-matching makes it pop.


----------



## DanKrager

Oh Bucket….

You'll figure it out!
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Got the box gluing up. I rubbed a quick very light coat of Danish oil all over the inside faces and the top of the box. Figured it would help with removing glue squeezeout. Plus, I like the way the oil brings out the curl figure.


----------



## Buckethead

Phenomenal work, Jmart! At least somebody has their A game working.


----------



## TheFridge

That shtuff looks awesome.


----------



## 489tad

While the panels were drying I made a knob to replace the one missing.

JStud.


----------



## johnstoneb

Bucket eat chocolate and have a couple bowls of ice cream. It helps. I made 5 drawers for a 3 drawer chest and did it without hurting anybody of anything. I don't think there is anything more aggravating than dovetails sometimes. Back off and think on it something will come to you.


----------



## August

Hey all I made back home safe and all my handplanes are still here!


----------



## chrisstef

Classy upgrade Dan.


----------



## Slyy

Dan - that some slick ish! Xzibit would be proud!









Edit: glad you made it back Auggie. That screen printer fit in the back of the truck okay? Also, glad you weren't robbed or find the wife sold all your ish!


----------



## Airframer

Ahh progress!



















I still have a ways to go but I have my bench clear for now and even got some tools hung.



















The hangers are probably just a temp solution till I get a better storage container built for them.


----------



## Buckethead

That's a nice space, Eric. Have you been instructed by the compliance department to allow for interior parking?


----------



## Airframer

I only have to be able to move things out of the way in an emergency hail storm situation (which where we live is about as often as a Browns Superbowl win..).


----------



## Tim457

Looking good jmarquetry. Did you dye the ground areas, they didn't seem to be as green before, but it really works out well with the greens and browns. Veneering a horse with hide glue takes the cake though.

Nice progress Eric. Looks like you have a few Joneses to keep up with the landscaping on, but hopefully won't take too much time from the important stuff.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice!

I'm still brooding tho

The chocolate served as a distraction, but I just went into the 'shop' and that beautiful, but small bookmatched pair is still not gonna work. They're about a half inch (ea) shorter in face height than the last unused set I have, (potential replacements) but I really hate to rip those down to work with the drawer carcasses into which I already invested hours.

I went out with my 'man up' face on, but promptly returned wearing my 'pimp down' mug.
Struggling with the 'acceptance' phase.


----------



## DanKrager

Are there pictures we can refer to, Bucket?

Lacking pictures, is there a way to frame the drawer fronts so your filled pins are not visible from the front? Once you get the correct pins cut in the filled pin space, there will be very little visible from the side. Could you live with that? You could shorten the drawer by the thickness of the frame, say 3/8", and I bet it would still look great.
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

The bookmatched.










Note the pins for the half blind dovetails.

The not so striking non bookmatched effect if I just flip it:










I know the dungeon shots coupled with LJ image quality make finer details tough to see, but the photo A looks far better IMO. My work needs all the help it can get. (And the two drawers below this one are bookmatched although not continuously with these.)


----------



## DanKrager

OK, a four drawer stack. How about a vertical strip at each end of the drawer fronts that's perhaps no thicker than veneer, but it could add a bit of visual interest as well as conceal the repaired pins. Doesn't even have to be a contrasting color…

If the repair option is not acceptable, then get replacement pieces for all. You can disassemble the glued up ones if you're careful.
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

There would actually have been five drawers, but the top one was going to be smaller than these two, which are smaller than the two bottoms. I thought about a piece of trim on the end, but nixed that.

Also I had considered a vertical divider and drawer widths 2/3rds on the left, and 1/3rd on the right. I bailed on that because I wanted to maximize capacity. But if I go back to that, I CAN SALVAGE THESE PIECES BECAUSE IT WILL SHORTEN THE TOTAL HORIZONTAL SPACE TO BE FILLED BY ONE INCH UREKA DAN YOU HAVE SAVED THE DAY AND IMPROVED MY BUILD AESTHETICALLY IT ALWAYS BEGGED FOR THE VERTICAL DIVIDER BUT I WAS BEING TOO LAZY


----------



## Buckethead

I just got called out on twitter (subtweeted) for doing a "300 second snapchat on my day" I've got to remember to stick to all caps nonsense. Hope I didn't overstay my welcome here as well.


----------



## jmartel

And end of day progress.

We have a box.










Tomorrow will be making the tray insert and dividers. I picked up a 5/16" router bit from rockler today to install the side rail hinges. Coming down the home stretch.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, jmart, I had my doubts about how that was going to turn out, but man, you nailed it. It looks awesome.


----------



## 489tad

Eric your work shop is looking great.


----------



## Buckethead

Have you decided on eyes, J-Ophthalmologist?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Super cool Jmart!

Sorry for your problems Bucket, but it sounds like you found a solution.


----------



## chrisstef

Spokeshaving using a workmate = back problems. Im lookin like Tony on a Friday night … all bent over. No bueno.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks fantastic 7, I really like it. Well done man!

Jfiddle the veneer came out wonderful.

Sorry Bucket!

Nice touch of class Dan, I dig it.

Huge amount of progress AF, happy for you. Looking much more conducive to shop time antics; where's Jr.'s bench?

Sorry about your hunchback-ness Demo. Tree trimming on a ladder for me this weekend; I sympathize.


----------



## jmartel

> Have you decided on eyes, J-Ophthalmologist?
> 
> - Buckethead


It's going to be blind. I couldn't come up with a set of eyes that I liked. Thought it would detract from it. So, that's the final look of the veneer. It's already glued down and installed into the box anyway.


----------



## jmartel

> Man, jmart, I had my doubts about how that was going to turn out, but man, you nailed it. It looks awesome.
> 
> - ToddJB


Oh Ye of little faith. No, I'm pretty happy with how it's coming out so far. It's not perfect, though. Definitely some mistakes were made. The box isn't 100% square. One side slipped a bit in glueup so one side of the box is wider than the other. Just means as bit more of a gap around the sliding tray is all at that point.

Thanks everyone else for putting up with the picture whoring.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Found this Friday:






















































A few questions:

A while back a couple guys mentioned (Smitty being one I believe) something other that Murphy's oil soap to clean and condition wood, but I can't find it (perhaps it was in another thread). Any one remember or have a suggestion for a product to lightly clean/condition wood?

On the columns if I am unable to get the dings out with an iron and steam (due to fibers being cut) do I leave as is and touch up with paint or fill them and then paint?

On the base where there is damage to the finish; is light sanding and a touch of poly enough to discreetly protect the wood? Or is there a better way to blend it in?

Many thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jclog?


----------



## chrisstef

I like diluted murphys to clean Tony. Little water, little murphys. That table doesn't look in too bad of shape so just on a regular sponge may do. If it needs more than that I go with 0000 steel wool but you may lose a bit of the finish.

I don't see any of the dents on the columns but id probably just paint them, no one will see them in all likelihood.

Id say light sanding and poly would work.

That's a cool score. I dig the little brass finial thingy.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice score, Tones. Yeah I think some diluted murphy's for the wood and if you want to shine it up and protect it after that I would use Howard's feed n wax.

For the dings, if they bother you, try some touch up paint in the ding first, see if your color is a good match, then if the ding still bothers you, fill it and paint that. I like Durhams Rock Hard for filler.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not that they bother me, I just wanted to cover/protect the raw wood and figured I would pull the dings if they were cooperative. I've had good results with an iron and wet rag on gun stocks.

Thank ya boys, I appreciate it.


----------



## chrisstef

Scored this little guy off the bay for a song … MF 57. Little low angle jammy all cleaned up:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cleaned up well, nice work.


----------



## Tim457

Looking good Tony.
Howards feed and Wax was one mentioned I think. Red turtle wax polish was another but that's a more aggressive cleaner with a fine abrasive in it I think.
Bob Flexner's books or DVDs on refinishing are really good. He goes into identifying the old finish and ways to rejuvenate it if possible. I don't see much that needs sanding there, looks pretty good. Standard furniture polish might have just enough color to blend in those rather small dings. Depends how much work you want to go to of course.


----------



## ToddJB

So this started last night:










Here's were I got to:



















Also have a few minutes to square this away for hoggie


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work Todd on both the jointer and the plane. Did you just tack weld a nut onto the screw you clever bastard?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Tim. I like as is and have no desire to refinish or pretty it up, just want it protected.

Hell yea Todd! Looking forward to seeing your progress. Good dude helping that hemaphro Hog.


----------



## 7Footer

All the boys gonna want to get in your box Jmart, very nice box. 
Ahhhhh what's in the box!?









Mmmmmmm, low angle blocks… Nice Stef!

Tony for the cleanup and polish stuff, I use a mix of equal parts murphys oil soap, BLO and 2 parts paste wax. I love that little mix, I saw it somewhere on the interwebz and never turned back…. I think the stuff you're thinking of that Smitty mentioned a while back was Bar Keepers Friend .. I tried some on a couple things, it'll definitely clean stuff up but it's pretty porous though, takes a little getting use to.


----------



## ToddJB

> Did you just tack weld a nut onto the screw you clever bastard?
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah. Let some Franks Red Hot soak in for a couple of days










Then tacked er on










There was a casualty though. Ha. It was carelessness on my part.


----------



## chrisstef

Lil extra bead on the wrench for good luck. I cant tell ya how many pair of bolt cutters ive inadvertently welded.


----------



## DanKrager

Tony, around here I use Old English Scratch Remover, OE Yellow, OE Red polishes. They are light oil based surface restoration products. Scratch remover basically colors the scratch and feeds the wood and finish leaving a renewable sheen. The yellow polish is for light woods and has a lemon component that helps keeps wood light colored. The red is for feeding dark finishes. There is no silicone involved, no fillers, no abrasives, no wax or waxing. Just a light oil cleaning and feeding. I use it on all my repair work where appropriate and a couple clents thought I had refinished their piece. 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ dan speaks truth, Olde English for your piece, Tony. I used Howard's on the folding parson's chairs to give the wood a drink, as Yo would say. And Barkeeper's Friend to lighten up the years of grime on a folding ruler. But on a nicely finished piece (my Victrola, for example) OE was just the ticket.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you 7, Dan and Smitty. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Buckethead

It's a cool table, tony. I like those things to show their mileage, but you play it how you see it. Guys got spring fever. Tony out there antiquing like a new girlfriend, Todd and hog have some proxy nut/tool thing going, and Paul is ready for a break from all the seamen.

Plus I made it all weird.

I had no idea the entire SOTS membership was so well versed in polishing, but I should have known.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I feel the same Bucket, not trying to make it look pretty just want the raw wood protected.


----------



## duckmilk

Bucket, you'll pull it off. I have faith.

AF, glad to see your progress.

Jblindhorse, looks great.

Nice table Tony.

Todd, good luck on the restore. BTW, happy belated BD Addie!


----------



## DanKrager

Jveneer, just a thought for the blind horse. If you put a spot of glossy black paint where eyes should be you might even get the gleam in the eye effect…
DanK


----------



## woodcox

Nice extraction Todd. I did that a lot while wrenching. I charged an hour per stud, Nissan's and Ford's were my gravy
I had a kid decline the work once. He then brought me the manifold off the car with snapped drill bit in the hole and told me he broke a bolt in the head getting it off. It took ten minutes and he paid the same.

Electrons won yesterday. My PC 390 low pro ros quit on me. I turned it off and that was it, no restart. I've barely used it in a year since I bought it from WC and now I can't find the receipt. Switch has continuity but from there wires go to a sealed circuit board. Replacement board costs more than the damn sander!

I also melted down a dremel. Flap wheels on high speed are a bit much I've found.


----------



## JayT

> Electrons won yesterday. My PC 390 low pro ros quit on me. I turned it off and that was it, no restart. I ve barely used it in a year since I bought it from WC and now I can t find the receipt. Switch has continuity but from there wires go to a sealed circuit board. Replacement board costs more than the damn sander!
> 
> - woodcox


Ouch WC. Even worse, PC quit making that sander last year, so you can't even get a replacement. They were really good units, too, overall. Yours is one of the very few I've heard of that have had any issues.


----------



## jmartel

I've got the dewalt version. Same sander though. Mine eats up the little round gasket thingy that acts as a brake for the disc. It needs replacing again.


----------



## ToddJB

> I also melted down a dremel. Flap wheels on high speed are a bit much I ve found.
> 
> - woodcox


I've burnt through a few Dremels. I quit buying them and went with a rotozip. Much happier with it's longevity and extra oomph.


----------



## woodcox

Any ROS recommends for its replacment? 
Thanks, I thought about the rotozip for an upgrade.

H-S! They've bid up a nib 390 to $154 on the bay.

Edit: I was sanding Easter decorations for the wif to make it sting even more!


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I like it. The only thing I don't like about my specific model is there isn't a flex shaft option, but I do believe they make a model that does one, if you need it.

ROS - I have the ridgid. It's OK. Good price point, great warranty, and works just fine. Nothing to cancel Christmas over though. I think Rojo went through a couple of them, but I'm pretty sure it's because he wasn't following the "For external use only" label.


----------



## Tim457

> Electrons won yesterday. My PC 390 low pro ros quit on me. I turned it off and that was it, no restart. I ve barely used it in a year since I bought it from WC and now I can t find the receipt. Switch has continuity but from there wires go to a sealed circuit board. Replacement board costs more than the damn sander!
> - woodcox


If you put it on a credit card and remember which one, most places these days can look up the purchase and print a receipt for you. Might be worth a try taking it back anyway to see if they'll make good on it.


----------



## Slyy

Todd - strong work for the little piggie, I'm sure he'll be stoked. That jointer is gonna be su-weet too! Need to put in some time finishing up my scroll saw! I too have burned up a few dremels, specially when getting out those stubborn screws.

WC - I picked up a ROS from Harbor Freight and put it through medium duty the last couple years. Certainly haven't abused it by any means but it's still going strong. $12 with a coupon kinda hard to beat and a know people dog HF stuff. There QA certainly lacks but dang near every electric motor, from your toothbrush to your Prius (looking at you Hog) come from the same factory in China (seriously) and those are the part that count the most.


----------



## JayT

If buying a new ROS now, I would get the variable speed Milwaukee unit. LJ a1Jim also has recommended that one.


----------



## bhog

Todd, you're awesome.

For Ros I have a Bosch and also a Milwaukee. Like them both.


----------



## Airframer

> Huge amount of progress AF, happy for you. Looking much more conducive to shop time antics; where s Jr. s bench?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Jr's bench is in there next to mine.










But he still prefers to help out on my bench most the time lol..


----------



## JayT

Dang, Af, you have a child prodigy there. Impressive dovetails, especially considering the dull saw and toy plane.


----------



## jmartel

Tray is finished. All that's left is the lower dividers, installing the hinges, and then final finish and velvet.


----------



## Slyy

Dang JBox, I have to hide that project from my wife or she'll expect something like that from me.
This might be the best I could do right now:









Eric - showoff! You're kids bench/tools never ceases to amaze me. Still just mind blown!


----------



## john2005

> Jr s bench is in there next to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he still prefers to help out on my bench most the time lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Airframer


Check him out! Crankin out the DT's and throwin a few shavings on the floor like it aint no thang


----------



## Buckethead

That's a whole heap of dovetailing there Eric. Your boy does fine work.


----------



## ToddJB

Fully apart. Clean up starts tonight










I'm going to approach this resto a bit different than previous ones. This time I'm going to fully finish the base, then move on to working on the motor, then the jointer itself. I've found I get burnt out if I'm doing one thing too long - like paint prep.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friggin' cool baby AF. Not sure how I missed the bench the first viewing, guess I processed it as another saw bench.

HAHA! Nice Jake.

It's closer to Friday today than it was yesterday.

Hog is a gasper.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant wait to see that jointer come together for ya Todd. Gonna be boss.


----------



## SASmith

woodcox, I am running a Bosch 1250DEVS that I am very happy with.

Pros-Variable speed, two orbital modes, great dust collection, can be aggressive.
Cons- Big, fairly expensive.


----------



## jmartel

That's a big ass sander.


----------



## SASmith

It is, but it's awesome for flatwork . It does pretty well on some of my sculpted stuff if I put on a soft interface pad.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> woodcox, I am running a Bosch 1250DEVS that I am very happy with.
> 
> Pros-Variable speed, two orbital modes, great dust collection, can be aggressive.
> Cons- Big, fairly expensive.
> 
> - SASmith


Ya, I'm getting to where Bosch or Milwaukee are the only power tools I'll buy. I got a DeWalt ros last year. It's just ok. The on/off switch is terrible. Funny how something like that can make you disdain a tool.


----------



## 7Footer

^Do you accidentally turn it off all the time during use? I have the same one I think and totally agree, I think it does a good job for a ros, but that stupid on/off switch drives me crazy! I put my big ole mitts over it and am constantly turning it off with the slightest little movements.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Not made for giants. ^


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jmart - that box is awesome. Great job!


----------



## ToddJB

> Ya, I m getting to where Bosch or Milwaukee are the only power tools I ll buy. I got a DeWalt ros last year. It s just ok. The on/off switch is terrible. Funny how something like that can make you disdain a tool.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I bought a Bosch jig saw last year. I gotta say it is a step above my other hand held corded tools.


----------



## jmartel

> Ya, I m getting to where Bosch or Milwaukee are the only power tools I ll buy. I got a DeWalt ros last year. It s just ok. The on/off switch is terrible. Funny how something like that can make you disdain a tool.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Only issue I've had with Dewalt so far has been the ROS eating the braking piece so it'll sometimes spin super fast until it contacts wood. I'm on my second one and it needs replaced again. But my corded drill and planer have been awesome.

My Bosch router has the issue where it will be very difficult to put the motor into the base, and the body of the motor has a ton of scratches and grooves in it from something in the base. Semi-common thing on the 1617 routers apparently. No major mechanical issues with operating it though. I'll probably pick up the edge guide for the entertainment center build should I get final approval that it's a go.


----------



## ShaneA

I have both those ROS and I preferred the Milwaukee, but I did wear it out. At the $60 or so, I think I spent on it, I got all my money's worth. The Bosch is OK, if I had to buy another, I would prolly go back to the Milwaukee. Seemed to be able to take the material off pretty quick, dust collection on both is marginal at best w/o a vac attachment.


----------



## bandit571

What is this "sanding" you people are talking about?

Have a few made by Millers Falls, and Stanley I use as smoothers. Is that what you mean?









Real Old Smoother….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ^Do you accidentally turn it off all the time during use? I have the same one I think and totally agree, I think it does a good job for a ros, but that stupid on/off switch drives me crazy! I put my big ole mitts over it and am constantly turning it off with the slightest little movements.
> 
> - 7Footer


Yup. They put a waterproof switch on it that trips all the time. Joke. It's been griped about a lot on forums and amazon reviews….but dewalt isn't going to do anything about it.


----------



## Buckethead

> Not made for giants. ^
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I'm a midget, and have the same problem. Switch on the Dewalt ROS = teh suxor. One day I wanna get one of those pricey ones that don't leave your hand numb, and run a bit quieter.

With apologies to my little people friends who prefer the term midget not be used.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Not made for midgets either. ;-)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry, - little people.


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, I think they're talking about beginner type tools where the planes have rough bottoms, he says tongue in cheek.

I guess there's a (small) place for sandpaper,... use it here and there, but less and less. Mostly during finishing.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Crazy ride home from work today.

So, I was waiting at a stoplight and it started thundering and lightning like crazy, and Thunderstruck came on in my helmet at the same time. Thought that was awesome.

Then it starts hailing like crazy on me. Like, a downpour, but with hail. There was probably 1/2" on the ground by the time I got home.


























And this was after it sat in the garage for like 20 min after.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats what you get for talking up your weather out there Jforecast. I bet that stung.

Sting-ing Rain …


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, that's about what it looked like, except hail. Didn't really sting much because I was fairly close to home and on sub-30mph roads. Plus leather. But it was crazy. Sitting at a stoplight with the hail coming down, there's nothing else to do but laugh.


----------



## JayT

Ouch. I've been on the bike in one hail storm and that was three too many. Got pinged a few times by some little pieces, but made it home without major incident. As I was shutting the garage door, though, the golf ball sized stuff started coming down. :-o


----------



## Pezking7p

Took me 45 minutes but I'm caught up. I need to check in to this place more often for project motivation.

Jmart that box is sweet. Do you think it would be possible to ship an inlay? Considering making my wife a tack trunk and an inlay would be sweeeet.

Picked up 5lbs of local, farm raised pork belly this weekend. Stuck in a bag with curing stuffs and maple syrup. It should be done by Thursday night and I'll smoke it Monday. Should end up about 3.5 lbs of maple bacon.










I also made a chocolate soufflé. This thing has three ingredients and took about 20 minutes to put together. Your wife will be impressed. 









Oddly, while driving down to the butcher shop I saw a bmw motorcycle dealer, so I stopped in. I forgot how sexy motorcycles are. So pretty.


----------



## bhog

Aww snap. The slippery slope from vintage to LN may have begun. I may need to find common ground.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart that box is sweet. Do you think it would be possible to ship an inlay? Considering making my wife a tack trunk and an inlay would be sweeeet.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Just the veneer, or a panel? Anyway, yes it would be possible. Just depends on how it's packaged. The burl veneers I've been buying don't come rolled up like the regular veneers do. They sandwich it between thick cardboard and tape all around it. So, that's certainly an option.

What'd you get, hog?

EDIT: Doh, just realized it says on the box.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think my LN block planes outperform the vintage block planes by a pretty wide margin. The bench planes are kinda nicer but the block planes are night and day.

Jmart that's good to hear. I have filed this in my brain bank.


----------



## JayT

> Picked up 5lbs of local, farm raised pork belly this weekend. Stuck in a bag with curing stuffs and maple syrup. It should be done by Thursday night and I ll smoke it Monday. Should end up about 3.5 lbs of maple bacon.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'll be over Monday evening!


----------



## bhog

Pez the fit n finish is killer. I have way too many blocks and after my newest addition am probably going to weed some more out.










That's not all of them. I have 6-7 more in the house.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Aww snap. The slippery slope from vintage to LN may have begun. I may need to find common ground.
> 
> - bhog












-
Lawl. I remember I used to look at pics of Jim Tolpin's tools in his book and scoff at the amount of LN in his shop. I'm nearly as bad now. It's a slow fade….

More end gran buddah.


----------



## jmartel

Made the lower dividers for the jewelry box. I'll sand them tomorrow, and install hinges then.


----------



## Buckethead

J-shock&awe

In other news: https://com.google/

Take it with you, kids.


----------



## TheFridge

> I think my LN block planes outperform the vintage block planes by a pretty wide margin. The bench planes are kinda nicer but the block planes are night and day.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Son of a B. I guess it's time to start saving.


----------



## racerglen

@ Bucket.. waiting for the Lee Valley tool of the 1st of April


----------



## theoldfart

OK , LV April 1'st is here=


----------



## racerglen

They've done it again !

Thanks Kevin, great bit as usual.
(and thank you Lee Valley for my morning chuckles )


----------



## Tim457

Hah, the best part is it's a mix of ridiculous and actual parts of the process. The pelican case part was great.
But I can't figure out why they still go with the totes with flat sides. That has to be the biggest negative on their planes, makes them look cheaper than they are.


----------



## JayT

Pretty good by LV. I love their dedication to April 1.

If you want another laugh, check out Yeti Coolers Ridicooler


----------



## theoldfart

Surprised it's not in camo!


----------



## AnthonyReed

You silly ba$tard Jrocket, glad you made it home safely. The box progress is looking great.

Mmmmm home made bacon.

Oh sweet B!! Congrats man, let us know how they measure up please.

Thanks Kevin. How's the hand? 100%?


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, 101% give or take!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good deal!


----------



## chrisstef

I counter your end grain shaves with cross grain shaves in cherry, Red.










Finally starting to understand "sharp".


----------



## summerfi

Have you guys seen the new LN Double Jointer? It's supposed to reduce work time in half. The first blade is set to hog off the material while the second one makes a nice finishing pass. I've avoided premium planes until now, but I want to get this one. I'll probably wait until I see Red's review though. This will look sweet with cocobolo totes and knob.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Looks like it takes 3 hands to operate.


----------



## chrisstef

And ive only got a third leg ….. guess im out.


----------



## summerfi

The second tote is optional. Base model comes with one tote. You use the fore tote for softwoods and the rear tote for hardwoods.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> And ive only got a third leg ….. guess im out.
> 
> - chrisstef


I knew that was coming!


----------



## 7Footer

^That's what she said!

That's some serious hail there jsquall, must've been a little bit sketchy on the bike for that last little way home.

Had a little scare last night, when I got home my furnace was running and it was off for the last couple days while my contractor fixed the line in the floor he punctured (had to move a drain for new shower in bathroom and a friggin line was like 2 inches away from the drain, super weak sauce), I went down to look at the repair i heard the boiler making a weird noise, went in the room and the temp of the water was pushing 290 degrees, room was hot as $hit. Thing was making some weird a$$ noises, honestly made me pucker a little bit. He didn't bleed the valves, so the system was almost full of air and that boiler just kept heating and heating the water… Coulda been real bad, crisis averted though!

You bike heads maybe have seen this already, but OF and John gonna be popping rod… I've seen Danny Macaskill on Nitro Circus, dude is crazy.





Stef eats hog dogs like popsicles.


----------



## Mosquito

Danny is indeed nuts… he's had some really sweet videos


----------



## john2005

Ahhh Danny. My other hero


----------



## theoldfart

Noah, thanks for that. I'd get the willies just climbing that ridge let alone ride it ( wouldn't mind doing an ice climb on it though!) For the tome being me and my Merlin Ti ride will stick to roads.


----------



## john2005

Martyn Ashton style maybe Kev?

Like this link


----------



## JayT

Dude's definitely crazy, but he has mad skillz, too!

Don't think I'd ever seen someone do a flip over a fence before. Probably amateur stuff for you serious mountain bikers, but new to me. Not going to try that with my triathlon bike.


----------



## 7Footer

No doubt, imagine climbing up that sketchy a$$ ridge and trying to balance a bike on your shoulder…


----------



## ToddJB

JayT, smoke and mirrors.






He for real did it, but not without a lot of prep.


----------



## theoldfart

I'll stick with road riding. well maybe a little sketchy decent or two.


----------



## chrisstef

Glad ya dodged that bullet 7. I eat my hot dogs with relish … or chili .. or week old steam water if I been drinkin. Its orientation to my mouth makes no difference to me.

7's a d!ckmunk. Cheeks always full.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you averted the danger with the boiler 7. Friggin' yikes on that bike run.


> Stef eats hog dogs like popsicles.
> - 7Footer


Truth

Haha! @ D!ckmunk.


----------



## 7Footer

D!ckmunk, lawl!

Hot Dog Wagon Street Vendor: "Hello sir, what can i get for ya?"
Stef: "omg everything looks so good, lemme get a footlong coney island weiner, hold the bun, a side of dipping mayo, and a horchata."

Edit: It's so crazy the strength it must take to make moves like that on a bike, those rode bike party vids are so effin crazy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Demo fuggen loves horchata…. Loves. It.


----------



## Buckethead

Dood is imprudent. All around. Did you see the way he just left his boat without securing it? In a tidal body of water no less. Serves him right, getting stranded on the beach like he did in the final shot.

But he did wear his helmet for the rowing session. All about teh safety.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Aww snap. The slippery slope from vintage to LN may have begun. I may need to find common ground.
> 
> - bhog


The one on the left has been taunting me for a while..


----------



## Buckethead

The one on the right has my spider senses tingling.

I really need to make a concerted effort to save up for that and a 62.

On the SOTS tip,

ZOMG IM GUN SHY ON THE DOVETAILS THESE LAST FEW ARE TAKING ME LONGER THAN ALL THE OTHERS


----------



## lateralus819

Putzed in the shop today while it was nice. Been wanting to make one of these straight edge' for a while. QSWO. Tried laminating a piece of curly maple on the bottom but kept getting tear out on it and through it on the floor and the maple fell off lol (Was too cold evidently for the glue.)


----------



## jmartel

Ok, I'll admit. This one was funny.


----------



## Buckethead

I steals it


----------



## Tugboater78

> Putzed in the shop today while it was nice. Been wanting to make one of these straight edge for a while. QSWO. Tried laminating a piece of curly maple on the bottom but kept getting tear out on it and through it on the floor and the maple fell off lol (Was too cold evidently for the glue.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lateralus819


On my list too.. been keeping an eye out for a good board to make it from.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ebay item # 331519318322

Must be a new fangled plane..


----------



## jmartel

Box construction is finished. I really like these side rail hinges. I'm going to have to use them more. Expensive, but worth it. I do want to replace the crappy screws it came with though. Probably pick up some slightly larger flat head screws.



















This design you do have to cut a relief in the back though, unlike the still more expensive smart hinges. So, that's not the best look. But it's ok. These relief's ended up being a bit larger than needed as well though.


----------



## Slyy

ZOMG!! been gone couple days what with studying and all!

Love the Fifty different shades of black (including model T), Veritas knows a good joke! I'd like to think Tony would probably have that same ish eating grin on his face if he was that covered in balls:









And I'm with Kev all the way: im just gonna stick riding on the road, my only off road experience was thanks to a deer crossing the paved biking trail, don't need to climb up any mountains!

Agree on the Rabbet plane Tug, been trying to convice the wife!


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, I have one off road experience. About 30 miles, seat post broke off 5 miles in. Finished the ride, drank a six pack, lots of aspirin. NEVER did it again. BTW it was all hilly single track.


----------



## Tim457

First time I tried trail biking I was hooked. None of that hyper-competitive try to break your collarbones stuff for me, but a nice ride through the woods, fresh air, exercise, a little bit of speed on the hills and a little challenge on various parts was a good time. No mountains around here, but I don't know that would be that much more fun anyway. Maybe worth a try. But I like my collarbones intact.

That's looking real solid Jmart. Is that for a commission?


----------



## jmartel

Yes it is. It's for someone on one of the motorcycle forums I go on. Jewelry box as a birthday present for his wife/gf or whatever. And then I've got an entertainment center commission immediately following this now. I've posted a few details in the furnituremaker's thread.

The lid has developed a small twist in it, unfortunately. Not really much that's noticeable, but if you push on the front left corner, it will make a tapping noise. Maybe 1/16" raised up? I'm debating whether or not I should fix it. It's a bit late in the game, and it's not terrible.

Going to be making a trip up to Grizzly's headquarters tomorrow to pick up a new tablesaw and track saw.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You like to think about me covered in balls Jake? You kinky ba$tard.

That will be a lot to haul on your bike Jload. The box sure is purdy, sorry 'bout the twist.


----------



## Mosquito

J, do you apply any backing veneer when you do veneer work? I've had issues with the veneer shrinking when the moisture from the glue dries, causing thin pieces to get screwed up.


----------



## jmartel

I have to say that those hinges are my favorite so far. I think the only kind I haven't tried yet are quadrant hinges, and barrel hinges. Super easy to install, hard to mess up and get a sloppy fit. But, at $39/pair, they ain't cheap.


----------



## jmartel

> J, do you apply any backing veneer when you do veneer work? I ve had issues with the veneer shrinking when the moisture from the glue dries, causing thin pieces to get screwed up.
> 
> - Mosquito


Yes, You can see the fiddleback sycamore on the underside of the top panel in the first and second photos. There was no twist on just the plain panel after gluing the veneer on. No twist when gluing in the box and cutting the lid free. Only time I got twist was after flattening the underside edges of the lid so that it sat nice and flat on the top on the box body.

The lid is getting thin enough as is, and I would likely need to re-cut one of the mortises for the hinges a bit after sanding that corner down some. Plus I'm afraid if I do that, it will warp again, worse, and I can't correct it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Love coming home to new toys..err tools..










Stanley 51 and 64 spokeshaves
a wooden spokeshave.. not sure if its a brand or homemade but has blade and a brass wear plate
stanley 9 1/4
Millers Falls equiv of stanley 103
Somax saw set and a couple extra files.

All blades are razor sharp.. cut my finger as i unpackaged..

I need to remove ebay from my phone..

Both metal spokeshaves are SW models.. Cool


----------



## AnthonyReed

> I need to remove ebay from my phone..
> - Tugboater78


 Stef has a similar problem with craigslist but the "toys" he ends up with are random t-girls.


----------



## chrisstef

And without it Tony, how would have I ever met you? Its truly been a blessing.


----------



## jmartel

It's friday, friday, gotta get down on friday…


----------



## RPhillips

Friday! Finally, a day off. Now to get a plan together for the new desk I'm going to build.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

New desk? Dontcha need to finish your bench Rob. Or are you sleeping on a project post?

I was happy to see my brother got hired by the railroad this week. He shoulda done that 10 years ago. My broski and I are complete opposites. People don't even believe we're half-brothers, but we've gotta lot love for each other. Here's that Tommy Lee wannabe:


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats to wee-rojo. Did he get on in your neck of the woods?


----------



## chrisstef

I had that same shirt ….. when I was 12. And I aint talkin about you Charlie brown.


----------



## jmartel

Who's the dork in the collared shirt?

Got the Bosch edge router guide in the mail last night. My homemade one was doing Ok, but this will be much easier to work with. Plus, it's got a dust collection port, so it should make using it cleaner. 4 more hours and I can take off and go blow a bunch of tool money at the Grizz.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehe… even though he's older, he calls me "big brother." Probably because beating up on me as a kid backfired on him later in the late teen years when I outgrew him. That, and I'm a lot more mature

Todd- he hired on in Cheyenne just like I did (I may have had something to do with it), except in track maintenance. He'll just drive up there from northern CO for awhile. He can can transfer anywhere with his union seniority after a year.

Nothing new on my promotion….other than some really encouraging talks with my superiors. It'll be weeks before HR does interviews and so on. Already working on my "to do" list around the house is case we do sell.


----------



## 489tad

Red why can't people believe he's your brother. Is he taller than you?

Friday fella's…........


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red why can t people believe he s your brother. Is he taller than you?
> 
> Friday fella s…........
> 
> - 489tad


Nah, he's standing on something in that pic. I'm 6'6" and he's like 6'3". People are often surprised we are related because we are polar opposites in personality and lifestyle. You can tell he's a bit of a wild child; a drummer who tried to never grow up. On the other hand, even at a young age I was very logical and practical.

About 5 years ago, his life fell apart. He got divorced, had to raise his girls because his ex was a serious alcoholic. He got some counseling and I sorta mentored him long distance. Totally turned his life around and I'm very proud of him. A good career was the only thing he was missing. He's on his way now.


----------



## 7Footer

'little bro' looks like he has a couple inches on you Red, not the only 7 footer in your family I see!

Spokeshave madness there Tugbeezy.

Yes, Friday!
Stoked for the final four tomorrow night….


----------



## Tim457

> Nah, he s standing on something in that pic. I m 6 6" and he s like 6 3". People are often surprised we are related because we are polar opposites in personality and lifestyle. You can tell he s a bit of a wild child; a drummer who tried to never grow up. On the other hand, even at a young age I was very logical and practical.
> - BigRedKnothead


Your response is priceless Red. Logical to a tee. We can all see why people would be surprised, I think Dan was making a funny. You're like Spock sometimes. I can relate though. Good on you for being a good brother.

My brother is a bit the same way. Went alternative in high school and never looked back. My friends used to be shocked he was my brother and he used to have fun introducing his friends to his straight laced brother.

Nice essay 7.


----------



## 7Footer

Gotcha… I suspected that might be the case… Weird how your response was placed before my question, I guess you're a mind reader Red!

You know what they say Tim…. Snitches get stitches. That's Widdle in that pic btw… Where he been?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I talked to widster the other day. He's busy being a slumlord. It's tough when earthquakes keep jacking up your properties.



> I had that same shirt ….. when I was 12. And I aint talkin about you Charlie brown.
> 
> - chrisstef


I probably will need to address my wardrobe if I go into management. As much as I like the arts, fashion isn't my thing. I still have the same dress clothes from college. I might have to start shaving more that once a week too. Oh, this is gonna be hard.


----------



## racerglen

But do the college clothes still fit Red ? After all, everything that's old is new again ;-)


----------



## jmartel

> I probably will need to address my wardrobe if I go into management. As much as I like the arts, fashion isn t my thing. I still have the same dress clothes from college. I might have to start shaving more that once a week too. Oh, this is gonna be hard.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You could always just do flannel/plaid with designer jeans, and leather shoes with a beanie and go for the lumbersexual hipster look.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, the shirts do Glen, but my waistline just isn't the same. My sixpack turned into a pony keg somewhere along the line. lol

Already scoping out lumber sources if I move. I'll be a lot closer to this place. The midwest is such a great place to be a woodworker. http://www.scandinavian-sawmill.com/lumber.htm


----------



## chrisstef

Eat a hotdog red, i cant get pine for those prices!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lawl. My luck I'll get transferred to Chicago and have to throw elbows with Auggie for $8 bd ft common ash.

Tim- thumbs up button


----------



## 7Footer

eat a hotdog, lol!!! That is crazy, dem lumber prices tho.


----------



## jmartel

Dang, $2.95 for walnut? It's $6.75 at the dealer here. And that's considered a good price.


----------



## Tugboater78

Master of Puppets!

So my tool chest is together. fixed/replaced my twisted boards i used for my back. just put a couple coats of shellac on the interior. Now gotta find some boards for top and the fallfront.


----------



## DaddyZ

Congrats on the porno Red, sorry Promo.


----------



## woodcox

Oops!....









First week of January I ordered a "Paul Sellars Stanley" marking/shop knife and a pack of spare blades. Apparently this model is not available here in the States, for $15. or so and free shipping I ordered them from a UKebay tool vender. Mid February I hadn't seen them and read a ton of bad feedback about these guys being shady. I contacted them to see what was up. They offered to refund or resend in case of a lost shipment, I chose resend because he said I should have had them already. Three weeks later I finally got them. Well guess what showed up in the mail today! Yep, another knife and a pack of blades. I've been using the other one for a while, cheap but does as advertised. Blades are stiffer than hobby blades but still flexible, stropping keeps them dangerous. Me likey!

Considering contacting the ebayer and splaining the sitch. Could use some good Karma.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop time wrapping up nicely for a Friday night.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Oops!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First week of January I ordered a "Paul Sellars Stanley" marking/shop knife and a pack of spare blades. Apparently this model is not available here in the States, for $15. or so and free shipping I ordered them from a UKebay tool vender. Mid February I hadn t seen them and read a ton of bad feedback about these guys being shady. I contacted them to see what was up. They offered to refund or resend in case of a lost shipment, I chose resend because he said I should have had them already. Three weeks later I finally got them. Well guess what showed up in the mail today! Yep, another knife and a pack of blades. I ve been using the other one for a while, cheap but does as advertised. Blades are stiffer than hobby blades but still flexible, stropping keeps them dangerous. Me likey!
> 
> Considering contacting the ebayer and splaining the sitch. Could use some good Karma.
> 
> - woodcox


Ive got 2 somewhere between here and there.. ordered a month ago through amazon, has till the 15th before i can ask where it is.


----------



## bandit571

When I get an entire day in the shop, some strange things appear on my bench









6, maybe 7 hours total in the shop. 2to 3 at a time. Felt good to make something come together, finally.

About half way done…..


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit i wiah i could work that fast, between the multiple distractions and my chaotic arangment of tools i sometimes surprise myself on what i DO get done. One reason for making my dutch chest, make a home for the most used tools.


----------



## ToddJB

My ADD amuses me sometimes. I went into the shop tonight with every intention of working on my jointer. BUT I got a package from Stef today so I gotta check that out.

Sweet my 2" 720 we swapped for. I'll just take a second to look at it by my other 720s










Oh man, that needs cleaned up a bit. This will only take a minute.










Dang now that its all cleaned up I don't want to shove these back in the box. I should make a chisel rack real quick like.










Man that that was real fun getting to use the new saw AgentTwitch made me. That thing really deserves to be on more of a display… So do the rest of my backsaws. I could make a quick till.










There that's better.










Oh its 12:30 - crap. Why did I come in here tonight?


----------



## chrisstef

Nows thats a shop night i can get down with Todd. Beast chisel cleaned up tits!

Nathans been a real butthead at bedtime lately so i figured id stretch out bed time in hopes of him both falling asleep easier and sleeping later. Double back fire. Up at 5:30 this morning.

Bought one of those milwaukee step bit to drill and sink some brass last night. Packing says its made for hand held high speed drills. Cool, ill chuck it up and give it hell. 1/8" in and the POS snaps the tip off. That $20 is gettin refunded. No sweat, ill switch gears and work on a woodrough & mcparlin saw for bhog ….










And thats as far as motivation took me.


----------



## Tugboater78

I need a night like todd.. real bad..

Finally stopped raining, started 5 minutes after i got on riverbank thursday morning and finally stopped sometime last night. Yard is a swamp.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice progress gents! If my garage walls weren't already covered in everything else, I'd be going all French cleat an things an stuff.

Needed: finishing guru recommendations.

Me: inexperienced, prone to hastiness/impatience.

Wanted: very low luster finish w/ high level of protection (interior use) with a grain deepening effect (like an oil). Prefer something simple to use, sans spraying apparatus. Would like the natural color to remain.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn all those chisels and saws look awesome lined up like that.

Red I gradually changed my wardrobe from jeans and t-shirts, to jeans and button ups, to chinos and polos (at my current job I have to wear a polo with my company logo on it). it's cheaper to go gradual but less of a shock to people if you go all at once when you start your new job. I will say, don't skimp on what you buy to wear to the interview, if you buy a suit, have it tailored. A cheap suit looks fantastic if it's tailored to you, and something about ill-fitting clothes throws interviewers off. This advice is probably not needed but we are all pulling for you so what the heck.

Chilling in st pete Florida for the weekend with mrs pez's maid of honor. Paddle boarded yesterday and drank a bunch of beer. So far vacation is good.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bucket: satin wiping poly. You can start with a Danish oil if you like but I think an oil based wiping poly has the same effect. I would do the first coats in gloss and only the last one or two coats in satin.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks, Pez.

Does poly inhibit UV? The carcass for my project is African mahogany, and still requires sanding. That means the exposed surface will be new. The color is more uniform, even pinkish when newly exposed, but becomes a beautiful reddish brown after time and the grain really shows up. I hope not to inhibit that process.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, That chisel set is fabulous. I'm glad you got a 2" to match. I've been building a second chisel set, Stanley socketed, so I can have one set sharpened at 25° and the Stanley 60s at 30°. Lot's of 2" junk out there and the better ones are way beyond my budget. Congratulations. I do what you did…just wander into the shop with intent and leave several hours later with not even a thought what I came there for! Nice!!

Tug, with that much water, you could just boat right up to the house!

Bucket, I use Antique Oil which is a varnish oil mixture. I have no experience with wiping poly, so if you go Pez's route, let us know how it works for you!
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Bucket - id go with arm r seal satin finish. That stuffs as tough as nails and can be wiped or brushed. Does a decent job at poppin too.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bucket, poly will still allow the natural aging to occur.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks for the tips, guys.

IM MORE CONFUSED NOW THAN BEFORE


----------



## chrisstef

Yea im not sure if arm r seal will allow that color change like poly would.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys. Stef was gracious enough to trade me that rare bird for a little lathe time. You will all notice that empty slot. There is a lonely 1 1/4" out there somewhere waiting to fill that void. I'd love a heads up if she crosses paths with you.


----------



## Pezking7p

Arm r seal is poly too. It's all good.


----------



## Buckethead

I've got a 1", Todd, but no 1-1/4". I vacillate between those (720s actually) being my faves and my new stanley sweethearts. The new seem easier to sharpen, but the olds have the hefty, solid feel, and hold an edge longer. Light paring is nice with the noobs. Banging her on home is a job for the olds.


----------



## Buckethead

Okay. Reading between the lines, Pez seems to have the firmest grasp. NOW IM PLAYING FAVORITES AND I CHOOSE PEZ SCREW U OTHER CLOWNS.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, was in Tampa two days ago, in Lakeland now.


----------



## CL810

Took a turning class this week and one of the things we learned was making boxes.

My dog approved.


----------



## thedude50

After close to a year of hoops from the city our plan is approved and we will start the remodel they require for us to move in all the way however to do this work we will be moving many tools into the shop thank god we are on our way


----------



## ShaneA

What sizes are there Todd, and what ones are "missing" I may have one or duplicates, but I cant remember if the are 750 or 720.


----------



## Tim457

> Does poly inhibit UV?
> - Buckethead


Only the ones that have added UV inhibitor. Should say that or be marked for outdoor or exterior on the can.

Sweet work on that chisel and racks, Todd. I do that and get distracted in the shop too, but I don't end up half as productive.


----------



## Slyy

Off work early, and haven't had an enjoyable day like this in 2 months. Time to take advanatage:


----------



## chrisstef

Out sniffin bicycle seats again huh Jake. Tryin to get to all the good ones before theyre soaked in summer sweat. Smart move. Have fun!


----------



## DanKrager

Ultimately, the wood is going to go to its natural aged color no matter what finish you put on it. Some finishes do slow the process significantly, but none can stop it entirely. You could get very rich if you could invent a finish that "freezes" the color of fresh cut woods. Storing the finished piece away from strong light, especially fluorescent and sunlight (UV spectrum) will help the most…a windowless basement room like a fruit cellar being the best! 

Hey Dude50, I'm glad you can make progress in spite of the bureaucrats! Good luck!

Cl810, that dog would have to be VERY special to do that and live in my world! Gonna fix it?

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Shane with the 720s I'm missing a 1 1/4", with the 750s I'm missing a 1 3/4", but my 1/2, 1/4, 2 should be replaced as they been heavily used over the years and have much shorter blades.


----------



## Pezking7p

7' you want me to get you this guy's number for your next fence project?


----------



## Slyy

Wakka Wakka


----------



## Slyy

Todd - Nice rack! The saws and chisels look sweet in the new "display case"!

Stef - I prefer to catch 'em when the bikers aren't sitting in the seat, tried to follow them into the port-a-potty but no one seems to want me in there, guess I need to work on my game!

Incidentally, close to a personal best around the lake!


----------



## ToddJB

Jake mile 7 you were killing it. Good job.

Stef, I'll say again I've been very please with the 3 pack of step bits from HF. I think they're like $7 or something. And I do only use mine in the DP. Haven't tried a hand held.


----------



## CL810

Dan, the box is beyond repair. Dog is more the wife's then mine so he has protected status. Lol


----------



## chrisstef

Im thick todd, what can i say. Depot was way closer. Ill likely flip the piece and drill from the other side with the hf bits you speak of.

Was the dog a lab by chance cl810?


----------



## DanKrager

I need three privacy door latch sets as shown in the picture. I've spent many many hours searching the interwebz for even a close match…the catch is reasonable price comparable to modern sets. This is a last straw effort, so appreciate any leads you may have.










DanK


----------



## jmartel

Did a bit of skiing today. Very little snow left, but they did have one lift open. Felt good to get out. May do one other day soon, but that'll be it for the year. Very clear views at the top, though. Note the lack of snow at lower elevations.

Mt. Rainier.









Looking the other way down the hill for the runs that were open


----------



## theoldfart

Looks sweet J


----------



## bhog

Dan have you looked at eBay ?


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, good splits. Is that your benchmark route?


----------



## CL810

I wish. Lol. Havanese.


> Was the dog a lab by chance cl810?
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## Buckethead

GUYS I DONT WANNA TOOT MY OWN HORN OR NUTHIN BUT I MADE A GENIUS MOVE TODAY MY VAST EXPERIENCE REALLY CAME IN HANDY WHILE I WAS ROUTING IN THE DADOES FOR THE DRAWER BOTTOMS I NOTICED THE GRAIN OF ONE OF THE PIECES WAS SUCH THAT IT MIGHT ALLOW FOR THE BOARD TO CUP IN THE DISTANT FUTURE SO I PROVIDED A RELIEF CUT WITH THE SAME ROUTER NOW A LESSER EXPERIENCED EYE MIGHT THINK I MISTAKENLY ROUTERED THE WRONG SIDE INITIALLY THEN SAID SCREW IT ILL JUST ADD ANOTHER, BUT THEY WOULD BE OH SO WRONG THIS WAS A PURE GENIUS MOVE ON MY PART BUT I DONT WANT MY HEAD TO GET TOO BIG SO IMA SIGN OFF NOW


----------



## chrisstef

DanK

http://www.houseofantiquehardware.com/door-backplate-art-deco-brass?sc=25&category=427763

Slightly close.


----------



## jmartel

> Looks sweet J
> 
> - theoldfart


It's a nice ski hill. Unfortunately, there's only the gondola from the base to take you to the top, and one lift that takes you from halfway down back up to the top. That's the only stuff open right now. Record low amounts of snow this year I believe. I think there was 5' more snowpack at the base at this same day last year.


----------



## jmartel

This was as far as I got on assembly last night. Everything got crammed back into the garage, so it's all kinds of jumbled in there.


----------



## TheFridge

Nothing like new or new to you tools.


----------



## jmartel

Especially when other people are paying for them. I'm building an entertainment center for a friend, and will have enough money after materials to pay for the table saw, mobile base, a track saw, and some other misc odds and ends.

I dropped my old craftsman tablesaw off at my bosses house on the way up to their headquarters to pick it up yesterday. She was the one I was teaching woodworking to for the last month or so. Always nice to make another $100, without having to deal with craigslist.

I've got a LV router plane that should be arriving at my work on Monday as well. So, the fun continues.


----------



## jmartel

Also, lawl at whoever named this place.

http://www.wta.org/go-hiking/hikes/whiskey-dick-wildlife-area

I think whoever goes there would probably just leave unsatisfied.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks, Stef. The match is very close in style, not so close in finish, but about four or more times the price they can afford I guess. It looks like we're gonna rob the back of closet doors elsewhere in the house and apply the back plates so obtained on some Lowes privacy latch sets. 
DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Is this what one would call birds-eye pine?

Picked them out of bin at blue box a couple months ago.


----------



## Slyy

Kev - yeah that place is my normal location. Very well protected from motor traffic for both bikes and runners. 10 minute drive from work and school (35 from the house) so pretty close to where I spend most of my time. Usually give it two or three goes around but air was still a bit chilly for my asthmatic lungs today. It's also where Oklahoma hosts the Red Man Triathlon.

DanK - wish I could help, gotta say I really love the Art Deco look to them though, looks like something out of a grand marquis movie theater.

JMart - excellent to see you getting the Griz together, as much as I like the nostalgia of using the Dad's old craftsman it'd be nice to get some more power. You gonna share a bit in here with the build or mostly in the Furniture thread? I'd love to keep track and see how it goes.


----------



## TheFridge

I've seen that before in pine but darker. Still don't know what he'll it is but I likes.


----------



## Airframer

Took the boy Easter egg hunting today.










We also got to high five to Easter Bunny ;-)










Then I mistakenly volunteered to help a buddy move… why did I do that lol.


----------



## jmartel

> JMart - excellent to see you getting the Griz together, as much as I like the nostalgia of using the Dad s old craftsman it d be nice to get some more power. You gonna share a bit in here with the build or mostly in the Furniture thread? I d love to keep track and see how it goes.
> 
> - Slyy


The Cman saw wasn't my Dad's. Just a saw I picked up for $100 on ebay a year and a half ago. No attachment to it whatsoever. It did an OK job, but it was time to upgrade.

Probably just the furniture thread for that. I put up non-furniture related stuff in here, typically.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, yea cold dry air kicks off my asthma as well. I'll start riding in the next few weeks. Still dealing with some family issues here here in FL.


----------



## Buckethead

ZOMG KEV UR STILL IN FL WE COULD HOOK UP AND PADDLE OUT OR GO STREAKING OR SOMETHING FUN LIKE THAT


----------



## Slyy

JMart - sorry, meant to have more words in there! Was referring to my table saw. Sometimes my fingers get ahead of my brain. I hear Ya on the upgrade, haven't put mine to an enormous amount of use but already run into issues where more power/torque sure woulda helped.

Kev - hope the issues work themselves to an acceptable conclusion. 
That cold air just sucks really, over the winter tried cool weather riding gear to beat the cold but nothing helps sucking that chilly air down into my lungs unfortunately.

Back to waiting out this beautiful Easter Sunday toiling at work. Send the trauma patients didn't care to give us a lite day….Happy Easter you right mugs.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Bucket wish I could, my mom has been tentatively diagnosed with mid stage dementia. She's 94 so we're trying to figure this thing out. Tough to see someone so independent being affected with it.

Jake, a face mask or bandana will help somewhat.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Easter to all of you olde Phartes

State of my shop?

A wee bit on the dusty side, right now









Sawn, scribed, sanded and nailed down the bottom shelf into a "bed" of Elmers. Even have the top installed. First sanding has begun, way too many KNOTS ( I HATE knots) to handplane. Instead of hiding eggs, I was hiding….ME.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm almost 94 too, Kev, and while dementia hasn't fully taken over, senility is on the rise.

GUIS TO WHAT GRIT SHOULD I SAND AFRICAN MAHOGONY AND OAK PRIOR TO APPLYING FINISH SHOULD I LEAVE IT COARSE FOR TEH POROUS OR SHOULD I BANG HER ON DOWN TO 8000 FOR TEH GLOSS DAT A$$ EFFECT

Waxing and mixing.


----------



## Buckethead

ZOMG ERRBUDDY IS EASTER EGG HUNTING I GOT SOME GOOD AN SUPER FUNNY EASTER MEMES TO SHARE BUT IM NOT GONNA DO IT AND END UP ALL EXCOMMUNICATED FROM LJS LIKE REED DID WOULDNT BE PRUDENT ANYWAYS SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT TO DO I HAVE NO I DEAL IF YOU WNAT TEH JOKES YOU GOTTA DM ME BRUH


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bucket- I rarely go above 180-220 for sanding….but it's important to do that last sanding by hand, with the grain.

Happy Easter knuckleheads.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks Red!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sure. Of course I'm speaking of furniture and cabinets. For sanding in between coats of poly, I'll use 400-600 grit. For turning I'll go up to 1000 grit.


----------



## Airframer

Yo.. Bucket….


----------



## jmartel

Rockler didn't have flat head screws, unfortunately. But I went up one size, and it made a big difference. These are the screws they should include with it. I also shimmed it up with a piece of maple veneer, so it sits slightly proud of the surface. Much better fit now.










Installed the wiring harness for the Jeep's trailer hitch today, and now back to assembling the table saw. Need to pick a day this week that's got good weather to pick up the plywood for the entertainment center build.


----------



## Buckethead

BRUH…

I might as well have put a torch to my project because I just lit the grain ON FIRE ( better, AF? I GOTTA BE ME COWBOY).

I figured I was seeing the grain when I wet sanded, but water just doesn't do what the poly does. Now I almost feel guilty for having used this piece of wood for a tool chest. Thankfully there are a couple checks in it that give me a measure of justification.


----------



## Pezking7p

I like Easter memes.

Bacon cured for 5 days, then rinsed and cut in half to ensure its completely cured and to fry up a test piece. Turned out great so I tossed it on the smoker with some applewood.



















The black cat got to go outside and help me with the bacon. She decided she needed some camouflage.


----------



## jmartel

Mmm bacon. I just bought 2 packs from the farmer's market this morning. This is shoulder cut, though. So much less fat.


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, I'm glad you clarified that about the cat. I was thinking "He's tamed the panther than stalks his roof. MAN POINTS. LOL.

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

I think soon I'll make Canadian bacon which is made from the pork loin. The funny part is that I rarely eat bacon at home. What's the farmers market bacon run you?

Dan that cat looks exactly like a black panther.

Took a good walk around the yard this evening. Flowers are blooming around the shop. These are my favorite…the blooms are softer than silk.


----------



## jmartel

$12/pound, but it's so worth it.


----------



## jmartel

And we're back in business. As you can see by the MDF dust jet on the floor, I still need to get a coupling to hook my shop vac up to the dust port. I got a 4 to 2-1/2" reducer from Grizzly, but neglected to realize that I need a 4" to 4" coupling as well.










I will be making a plywood wing to fit into the open space between the rail support and the cast iron wing.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yesterday amd todays progress.. 2 panels glued up. 1 in clamps, other cut to aize minus breadboard trimming.

Never tried a breadboard end. Any advice? This is 3/4 material and i was thinking the breadboards would be 2" wide. Depth of groove 3/4-1" and 3/8 thick. tongue for it being just shy the total depth? Would me thinking be wrong?


----------



## jmartel

Tug, typically the breadboard end has 2 depths. A shallow groove that runs the full length, probably 1/4" square in this case, and then the deeper sections, say 1/4" wide by the 3/4-1" deep.


----------



## ToddJB

Guess who found a pinhole leak in this pipes about an hour ago… Man Walmart really needs a more robust plumbing section.


----------



## DanKrager

Duct tape, Todd. Duct tape.

Actually, you might be fortunate enough to find a hardware store that carries epoxy that is designed for wet or underwater applications. For just a pin hole leak, this product will provide long lasting repair. Ultimately you will want to replace the defective pipe, but I'd get all the mileage out of it I could first. YMMV.

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

> Man Walmart really needs a more robust plumbing section.
> 
> - ToddJB


I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not? Maybe I've had too much coffee.

Is it a pinhole in the pipe or a solder joint or a threaded joint? Can you describe the size and arc of the leak? Does it make a rainbow if you shine a light through?


----------



## ToddJB

Dans issue was resolved last night. The pinhole was in the side wall of a brass flex pipe coming out of the hot water Heater. I picked up a sleeve of that water setting epoxy and that super stretch self sticking rubber tape. Clean pipe, apply epoxy, let dry (1 hour), then wrap over epoxy with tape. It was still holding this morning so I should be good until I can get to HD after work tonight.

Pez, my comment about Walmart was along the lines of every plumbing issue I run into seems to be late at night after everything else is closed.


----------



## jmartel

Home sick today. But, given the JDHD, I don't think I'll be able to just sit around and do nothing, so I'll probably get some work done in the garage.


----------



## chrisstef

Always happens that way dont it Todd. Glad to hear you got it resolved.

So i meet the boys on site today to oversee some shoring. Set a guy up to cut some two by's and i see smoke coming from the chop saw. Someone put a 200 tooth blade on it … and stripped the arbor nut. Unbelievable. After a half hour of trying to free up the stripped hex nut i hulk slammed it. Stupid design. Stef 1, ryobi 0.


----------



## jmartel

I can't see why you would bring a Ryobi tool to the jobsite anyway. Most of them are pretty low-quality homeowner grade stuff, as far as I know.


----------



## chrisstef

Really jmart? Demoliltion. Dem-O-Lition. There is exactly zero times that I can recall in my 13 years doing demolition where ive needed to have to cut a piece of lumber dead square. Stick to your calculations and CAD work and ill do my job orr you can spring for the festool kapex and we'll see how long it lasts on a demo site. It'll be the fastest $700 lost in history. That may have been the most thickheaded post this thread has ever seen, and that's sayin something. The over the counter meds got your mind clouded bro.


----------



## jmartel

I wasn't referring to accuracy. I was referring to how long they would last on a jobsite. I would think that something like a Makita, Dewalt, or Bosch would last longer and be cheaper in the long run to operate than having to replace cheaper tools full of plastic. Not high end super precise stuff, but things that can actually take the beating. Just about every jobsite I see doesn't use Ryobi. I'm in shipyards a lot, and even for demo work no one uses it. No construction or demolition site I've seen uses Ryobi.

Cripes, I don't understand how the hell you got offended over me wondering if Ryobi is actually a decent brand to last at the jobsite day in and day out. If you think I do nothing but sit in an office every day, you'd be wrong. Unlike many engineers, I actually know what I'm doing around a jobsite.

What the hell made you go all out on me for asking a simple statement?

EDIT: Furthermore, I've worked in fire/water disaster restoration which involved demolition. Not as large scale as you do, mostly interiors and then rebuilding them, and again we never used Ryobi. So whatever the hell got up your butt this morning to make you all pissy at me for that, get over it. Just because I'm an Engineer doesn't mean that I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## TheFridge

Burn

Sorry, had to


----------



## ToddJB

Stef's still all jacked up on testosteroni from this hulk smash earlier.










Ryobi's are purple - hulks pants were purple. I can see how this can get touchy.


----------



## ToddJB

Unrelated. After I replace the broken piece of pipe tonight I'm going to be picking these guys up off Craigers. Pretty pumped. The left one should slip right under one of my wall benches and the right one I will likely have as part of an out feed table.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef comes from the "Hog School" of smashing stuff. Does that mean you had to go get a new one then? Every now and then, a hip toss or body slam can help ease the situation. Not that I would know…


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn Todd I didn't even consider an after hours problem. Sucky.

Why is it that engineers have a reputation of being not knowledgeable about the "real world" or coming up with impractical ideas because we don't know the difference between reality and theory? An engineers job is to understand the difference between reality and theory, and we spend a lot of our jobs making models of reality in one way or another that make assumptions about reality. In my opinion these "clueless" engineers are just bad engineers. I'm actually interested to hear your guys' thoughts on this.

Im especially affected by this stereotype because I look much much younger than I am and because I'm clean cut and dress well. I'm always shocked when this issue comes up.

Monday's suck. I wish I had a chop saw to smash.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, I'm not sure I can speak on a large scale of that stereotype, but a couple of my friends are engineers and when I discuss things with them about projects that I'm working on rarely is their outcome directly applicable to my specific situation.

Example: When I was building out my basement I was trying to figure out how to frame around my duct that pushed straight up against a beam on one side, but I couldn't use typical framing methods because it would make the ceiling lower than what was acceptable to me. So my buddy and I were discussing this and he couldn't get his head out of huge budget big building construction mode. "This product will do this… and then there is this product". None of which I could afford, or could even purchase on a small scale. I came up with a simple plan that worked great with basic materials, but it just took some out of the box thinking.

That is one of a few examples where I've had something that wasn't straight forward so I sought the advice of someone who I expected a creative "real world" solution, that could only think of how he's done something similar in the past that would not work or be practical in my situation.

I think having a brain of an engineer can be hindered by tons and tons of education. But I believe that over specialization can do that to most fields.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

To Dan, some thoughts.

"Engineer" is a broad term (of course). Some are immersed in theory only, more like a "scientist." Others, like Mechanical or Production, bridge the gap between design and implementation. It's a word used in a derogatory way often enough, like 'drug companies,' and 'big oil,' and 'terra cotta.'

My .02, and worth half what you paid for them.


----------



## JayT

When I use the term engineer in a derogatory fashion, it's when designers and engineers put something in that is fine in theory, but doesn't work IRL. Happens to me most frequently when working on vehicles.

Two examples (of many)

Needed to replace the serpentine belt on my wife's Taurus. Unfortunately, the engineers didn't leave enough room between the A/C and the wheel well for the belt to pass through. Worked fine on paper and on the assembly line, I'm sure, but not when a common wearable part needed replaced. Instead, I had to spend over an hour to do a 10 minute job. All they needed to allow was another 1/4" to make it work.

The other really had me shaking my head. Had an Isuzu Trooper that needed the starter replaced, which on that vehicle is tucked up behind the exhaust. The brilliant engineer did design a short section of exhaust to be removed to get to the starter. Fine …. in theory. The reality, as any mechanic could have told him, is that exhaust bolts and flanges always rust together and don't come apart. I had to cut out and replace one whole side of the exhaust just because they tried to come up with an "elegant" solution that wasn't practical IRL.

I've run into it doing construction, as well. I think it should be a requirement for any engineer who is designing something to first have at least a couple years experience working on similar items.


----------



## 7Footer

Todd, me likey your tills, and your 720's. Been meaning to buy a set of those step bits for a while, guess I'll have to give the HF's a shot, no go for home Dumpo.

Lol @ sniffing bike seats. Jmart sniffs leathers after a long day at the track…

Bucket - I heart you. I usually get annoyed when people write in all caps, but for some reason you're the exception, your screaming makes me smile.

Even though it probably wasn't intended to, IMO that comment just came off as rather snooty and d!ck-ish, jmart.

On a related note, I've never understood why plumbers hate being called Turd Herders….


----------



## bandit571

My experience with tools on a Job Site:
Depends on WHO is doing the buying of tools for the company. Some a very brand specific, some are price concerned. Just depends on who is in charge of buying tools for the company's use. Trades people COULD bring their own small tools, IF they wanted to. I had to some days, as there were too many hands for too few drills and saws. I also kept mine with me, and didn't trust anyone else to use them, let alone bring them back to me….

learned long ago how to "adjust" an engineer's plans and drawings to what was actually on site. And what an inspector was, or wasn't looking for. A simple frost wall foundation one year: as engineered, vs what we made? about $50,000 less cost to the company we were employed by. Went to work at that place a few years later, not a single crack to be seen, beyond the control joints we put in. Way too much rebar in the plans, way too much other stuff. Too much bar is even worse than no rebar…..


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart - im not pissy and I didn't mean to put your profession on blast. It was the construction worker coming out in me and wasn't the most tactful. You've got a way of coming across as your opinion being of the utmost expert from time to time and it becomes difficult to bear, that's why I said what I said. There's only one guy who ive got to justify purchasing a tool to, and its the guy down the hall stroking the check. Youre a smart guy no doubt about it but the way you say things can be off putting. Youre statement came across as "well why'd you bring a POS saw to a jobsite. No way I would have ever done that." Kinda smug and arrogant to be honest with ya. We all know theyre sh!t tools but all I needed it to do was a sh!it job once every 6 months. It woulda done what I needed it to do if somebody didn't strip a bolt and put it back in lockup like it was in fine working condition. It wasn't the saws fault really but I cant go body slamming employees. Labor laws and whatnot.

Pez - sorry if I offended you as well. My take on the engineer issue is that sometimes engineers lack in seeing how it all comes together and the overall process that needs to take place. Instead of involving one or two trades it takes every trade on site to complete a small task. That requires tons of waiting around while other things need to be accomplished by other trades. It may all work great when a particular task is isolated in a vacuum but when you surround it with an entire building and the process that needs to take place prior, it gets hard. For example the guys just had to demo half of an elevated (12' off the ground) 17" thick concrete slab but we had to wait until the new steel was installed and grouted, the new flooring was in place and the new electrical was done. Made that job suuuppper tricky and way more expensive to the contractor (me) than It could have been if it was designed slightly different. Instead of hammering it up and dropping it in manageable pieces we had to cut it all up into these 600 - 700 lbs behemoth pieces and catch it with a machine that's rated for 500lbs. It got done but what should have been a $5,000 job turned into a $9,000 job with massive liabilities. Like todd said, contractors bag on engineers because its all about the money to us. The process doesn't show up on paper and there's no way to estimate how long something's going to take when the process becomes super involved like that.

Shane - nah. no new one. I sent a guy back to the shop to get a circ saw. Bonehead grabbed the bandsaw instead of the circ saw on his way out this morning. A good body slamming felt good though, I will agree. Well, it was more of a keg toss than a body slam lol.


----------



## jmartel

Edited.

Stef, I didn't mean it to come off like that. My bad. Water under the bridge. Sorry if I come off as arrogant or "my way is the best ever" sometimes, because I don't mean it like that. Just some insane need to be right all the time I guess.

If it makes you feel better, I've been cursing the crap out of the engineers that designed the boat I've been inspecting as it's built. Some of the worst and most boneheaded stuff I've seen, and the trades don't understand it. I'm not god's gift to engineering, but some of the stuff that they put on the drawings makes you wonder if they ever have seen how a boat gets put together in person.


----------



## jmartel

Anyway, back to get away from this awkward feel in the thread, the box is finished and posted.


----------



## chrisstef

Its all good in the hood jmart.


----------



## jmartel

She's got more armpit hair than me it looks like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Chilling in st pete Florida for the weekend with mrs pez's maid of honor. Paddle boarded yesterday and drank a bunch of beer. So far vacation is good.
> - Pezking7p


 - Ummmm, no one seems to be impressed that Pez has the lockdown working to the extent he can spend the weekend "paddle boarding" Mrs.'s Pez's bestie? Well I applaud your work there sir, well done.

I am sorry Kevin.

Camo black cat is bacon worthy.

Agreed about the plumping issues and their timing… Usually waits till company is over as well. F plumbing.

"*Demoliltion. Dem-O-Lition*"- Hahahah.

Jb!tch - Stop being all sensy when you get a slap (warranted or not), man up and take a punch without the crying girl act; for fu(k's sake.



> .....terra cotta.- Smitty_Cabinetshop


 - HA!!! Exactly.

Jake likes it salty.


----------



## 7Footer

^^Barf.

Dang jmart, nice work. If that's simple horse marquetry, what is complex?

Lol @ Everything Tony says.

Monday is pissing the $hit out of me, having some serious white people problems… Can't wait to get home, drink a couple adult pops and watch the championship… Rooting for Stef's brother Frank Sucksanineinsky.


----------



## Slyy

Def more than me JMart.

Todd - Big Pimpin' those cabinets!

Stef just needed a Snickers, just wasn't himself. Your sugars get low, Ya go hulk!

Went by the BORG to get more d-fir fer da bench. Had Jack squat when it came to even reasonably clear stock. So waiting game on the roubo right now, bummer. I did notice in the "white wood" area some cool little 2×6x8's that looked to be some beetle kill pine









Gonna try and work something like this:









Oughta give me something to do, also a friend called asked if i wanted to come over, said he had a couple clamps I could borrow








When I finally get more stock , don't think I'll have a clamping problem anymore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Talk about white people problems….

polyps?


----------



## chrisstef

Pollacks Unite! Go badgers. Hopefully I can stay awake for this one.

Also, dads out there …. I need some toddler bedtime advice. Whats your routine? Babystef has been a nightime nightmare lately. Little dude doesn't seem like hes winding down enough and when I bring him up to bed its full on warfare. Screaming, crying, jumping up and down and then once he calms down he starts singing songs and sh!t. Im talking 8 full rounds of Old McDonald and then a couple rounds of Monkeys on the Bed. From start to finish its taking like an hour or more for dude to fall asleep. Its really cutting into my shop time and draining the sanity out of me.

Well it aint sickle cell Tony.


----------



## bandit571

White peolpe's Problem? Vertigo + Sinus Infection = Acting drunk without so much as a wee tip of the jar….

WAS going to build two drawers today…...Not really safe for me to operate any thing with a cord, or a sharp object…..

Might just operate a pencil and notepad today, and figure out IF I need to scrounge any more Pine boards ( Dumpster about two block away might have something i could put to use….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef… bourbon w/ a little sugar? hot boxed bedroom?


----------



## jmartel

Chloroform?


----------



## TheFridge

Mickey Mouse comes on at 8. They get milk and the second it's over I put em in bed. If they scream I let em go unless it's the "something is eating my face" kind of scream. Then I goto chloroform.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, no polyps… no by white people probs I mean stupid crap that shouldn't piss me off, yet it makes me want to go all Stef and smash a ********************ty table saw. Seriously you're gonna make fun of me for this but it's okay I probably deserve it. Started out this morning with me trying to get a quote for sending a package to Brasil through DHL, I can't seem to get the right 'department', have been disconnected two times, and when I finally got the right department I couldn't get through to a human, and had to leave a message, also submitted info online for a quote, 4 hours ago and haven't heard back… Wife has been bugging me to do this for weeks now so she's already pissed…. Then, we're refinancing these rip off student loans we have through sallie mae, one of them is like 5 days late because the other company is suppose to have it paid off early this week, and these mother effers have been calling my cell every 2 to 3 hours since last week, i'm getting like 6 calls a day from them, and then this morning they called me at work, I have no idea how they even have my work phone number, I never put it on anything. 
THEN at lunch, I went and got a sandwich, and I'm trying to watch my girlish figure so I look decent for our wedding, I really wanted a Coke Zero, went to two bodega's and neither one had an effin coke zero. And at lunch I like to enjoy a little bit of quiet time either away from the office or maybe watch a couple youtube vids at my desk, and I come back to the office and here is one of our drivers sitting at my desk, he is a really nice guy but is also really friggin annoying, he lives for this job, so he moves out of my chair and he sits here like a foot away from me and is talking the entire time, and he's super loud and abrasive (he's a truck driver).... And mind you I'm working in a 10'x44' trailer with 3 other people, so $hits already cramped, I don't need someone breathing down my effin neck while I try to eat my sandwich…. white people problems yo, rant done!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!!! I knew I could count on you.

Coke zero…. ********************.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, this all came with the annexation of the pacifier? What happens if you just lay him down and walk out? He cries? Is that a big deal? How long does he cry before exhausting himself to sleep/dealing?

With Jack, he's super routine oriented. Routine - bath, brush teeth, jammies, read a story, pray, bed. So he knows every step - he can anticipate it - he knows what's coming next, and he knows he doesn't win if he wants to deviate from the steps. The only time he's a bear now is if WE deviate from it. Like let him watch a show or something after his PJs are on, then it's war. We've found that every time he gets TV or the iPad or anything like that he's a little monster when it's time for it to go away. So we govern it very judiciously.

If Nathan like routine I say find one that can be fun for him but also gets him to bed in a timely manner. Jack loves the bath so thats easy to start, then we do some things he dislikes - teeth and PJs, then the big reward is *A* story, just one. The kid loves books. Then sleep. Maybe for Nathan it's 3 rounds of the song of his choice. Whatever, but set that expectation ahead of time. "We're only going to sing it 3 times - no more, then bedtime".

And sometimes Jack doesn't fall asleep right away. He has a nightlight and can navigate his room, which sometimes he does, and we're okay with it. As long as he's not making a huge ruckus and eventually finds sleep. Some times we'll go back in and put him back in bed, but it's pretty rare we need to do that - more so at nap time.

And since all kids are exactly the same I'm sure this formula will work perfectly for you as it did for us.


----------



## TheFridge

All about routine. Hell I had to hold my firstborn down to make him goto sleep till he was 2.


----------



## Buckethead

MANY CHOP SAWS HAVE ARBORS WITH LEFT HANDED THREADS IM NOT SAYIN IM JUST SAYIN

(With apologies to errbuddy for another all caps post, but it needs the caps for the extra annoyance factor)


----------



## 7Footer

You might try something like this stef…









Also forgot to mention that at the gym this morning shooting hoops, I got super mad cuz my shot wasn't falling like usual, I try to make 250 shots and said eff it at about 100, I got even more mad today because my shot was just barely off, kept going half way through the basket and popping back out, was full on about ready to kick the ball into the stands mode…...

coke zero, full ********************.. I need to do away with soda all together but Mt. Dew and Reese's PB cups are my fuggin weakness.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm a coke zero'er. No shame. I like early evening caffeine and I'm not a huge fan of that being hot (coffee/tea). A CZ hits the spot.


----------



## 7Footer

yeah that's what I meant, I love that stuff, tastes just like reg. coke, best no cal no sugar soda ever made imo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pissy baby.

No one said anything about the caffeine/sweet/salty combo; a la Dew & Cups.

The Zero on the other hand is full tilt hillbilly estrogen thinking and you will deserve the set of man-tits you will grow from ingesting "diet" products. Please continue with it however because I intend on a road trip to claim a full grope once they fill out.

Mmmmmmm, Sevenfooted-Ginger-Sweater-Meats!!


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahaha! I'll let you touch 'em Tony…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I got mugged at the tool store by some vigilante mutants. On my birfday no less. Omaha is getting rough.


----------



## JayT

Happy b-day, Red.

Looks like those hands are ready for your prostate exam.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Jmart - You ve got a way of coming across as your opinion being of the utmost expert from time to time and it becomes difficult to bear, that s why I said what I said.


I knew that was underlying and would eventually come to a head. Jmart, you are a smart dude and I don't think you realize how you come across sometimes.

But, who am I to say anything. I can come across pretty arrogant at times. Just ask Smitty;-)


----------



## 7Footer

Happy birfday Grande Vermelho!


----------



## jmartel

I don't think it being on the internet helps, either. Again, my apologies. I don't mean to come across like that to anyone on here. I realize that sometimes I do. I'll do my best to keep it from happening. Unfortunately, I think I just naturally come across that way sometimes without meaning to. I generally don't feel that my opinion is that of an utmost expert, because I'm definitely not. Sorry if it comes out that way. Feel free to slap me down when it comes up (and I'd encourage it even). I'll try and step back a bit from now on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I can come across pretty arrogant at times. Just ask Smitty;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Now, just how did I get dragged into this?

... wait, be right back… PMs are coming in that need responses…


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Birthday, Red.

What kind of tool store carries big fists? And what job would one need to do to necessitate such a big fist? (tee'd it up).


----------



## 489tad

Stef, the tantrum phase goes fast. I kind of miss those years. Routine is good too.

Happy birthday Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog told me you'd put out 7.

Happy birthday Red. 

.... bankers playing the easy angle hurts the heart a little bit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop is joyous, how could it not be??


----------



## ToddJB

Shoot dang that awesome, Smitty. Is that big enough to be considered a panel saw?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I can come across pretty arrogant at times. Just ask Smitty;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> Now, just how did I get dragged into this?
> 
> ... wait, be right back… PMs are coming in that need responses…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Shoot, no dragging intended Smitty. Just when I think of the times of the time I've been arrogant or came across wrong on LJs….. it was aimed at you. That's all, and I feel bad about it.

The interesting thing is, I think we have a mutual respect would would very much enjoy each other in person. As Jmart noted, things just get mixed up on the interwebz at times.

Todd- Place called "Northern Tool". Nicer version of HF.


----------



## Slyy

Hawtness Smitty, wonderful saw!

Interwebz aren't too good at carrying sarcasm and other forms of inflection, causes rubbing and chaffing, usually though not the kind that Tony digs.


----------



## Pezking7p

Happy burfday Red. Do Giants count years the same as humans or is it like dog years?

Smith that saw needs a doctor because it is sick!

I'm hurt by all the poor engineer/trades relations. I think I'm going to start an outreach foundation to improve relations and communication. Nothing says you have to be smart or good to be an engineer, just get enough C's to pass. 

We upgraded our poly extrusion screws last week. I wish I had pictures of the screws….6" diameter and 15' long. Very cool.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

What do you get when you mix Red, Todd, Sly and and some bourbon?.......... Gingerz With an Attitude. lawl.

Thanks for the bday wishes. Got the night off, so we is gonna party like its my birfday.


----------



## summerfi

Happy BD Red. Glad the saw made it Smitty.


----------



## Tim457

> Also, dads out there …. I need some toddler bedtime advice. Whats your routine? Babystef has been a nightime nightmare lately. Little dude doesn t seem like hes winding down enough and when I bring him up to bed its full on warfare. Screaming, crying, jumping up and down and then once he calms down he starts singing songs and sh!t. Im talking 8 full rounds of Old McDonald and then a couple rounds of Monkeys on the Bed. From start to finish its taking like an hour or more for dude to fall asleep. Its really cutting into my shop time and draining the sanity out of me.
> - chrisstef


Try putting him to sleep earlier. My kids were the same way at one point and putting them to sleep a half hour earlier for a while solved it. Turns out the crankiness and early wake ups can both be from being sleep deprived. Doesn't make sense that they would wake up early or have a hard time going to sleep from that, but it's one reason they do.

Between putting him to sleep earlier and locking down the routine like Todd was saying, should have you back in happy land. But of course, don't make the mistake like I did of telling them they're going to bed early.


----------



## Tim457

Happy fiddy cent birthday there Red.


----------



## Airframer

Jeeezus.. there's more Butthurt in this thread today than a Proctologist office. Either get busy kissing or bare knuckle boxing.. if you ain't mad enough to do either then there isn't a problem and move on.

Happy Birfday Red!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy birthday Red.


----------



## Airframer

Also… had some help in the shop today..










The boy has officially mastered the art of whacking… at least till his teens then it will be a whole 'nother thing..

Jengineer..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wifey made me some bread pudding with a southern bourbon sauce. I'd share if I could…









Let's go Frank the tank.


----------



## putty

Smitty, that saw is a beauty…I want one!!!!
rip or Xcut?


----------



## TheFridge

Bread pudding looks awesome. Mama makes a killer white chocolate chip w rum sauce.


----------



## Slyy

Mmmmm on that puddin' Rojo!

And cheers to you my boy on the Day-O-Da-Berfs!
Only way to study in front of the Mac and send a cheer to a deserving LJ friend!


----------



## Tugboater78

Wth is up with the site today it keeps f'n up on me…

For the 10th attempt i shall share the one thing i accomplished today,...

Been a really ********************ty day










Since i am practically working out of the tool chest already.. made a rack for my chisels and a couple other things, prototype really since i have not decided how to arrange the tools quite yet.

Happy birthday red, though i already said it elsewhere.


----------



## Slyy

Awesome Justin! I'd say that is quite the stuff accomplished though!


----------



## john2005

Happy Birthday Red!

Seffy, we do almost exact same thing with our boys as Todd does and they go right out. Occasionally the older one will stay up play but he stays in his bed and he stays quiet. He has yet to wake the little one. I think its all about the routine and consistency. Hope that helps.

Smitty, I would just like to take this moment to tell everyone that I handled your handle before you handled it…
Basically I stopped by Bobs while it was in process and got to see it, its just funnier the other way.


----------



## Airframer

Stef.. I missed your bedtime question earlier. Lil AF has ALWAYS been like what you have described at bedtime. We have had to stick to a pretty strict routine in order to get him to get settled and ready for sleep at night. Lately he has gotten real good at it. We start with a bath then dinner (protein heavy to keep him full all night and get that food sleepy thing happening) No TV on anywhere at this point but we do all cuddle up on the couch together and play through a "Little Baby Bum" playlist on Youtube. Those are just some kids songs like the ones you sing in bed with him but we can just sit quietly and watch and that is what eventually gets him ready for bed.

Whatever you do just make it routine and it will eventually stick.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, I would just like to take this moment to tell everyone that I handled your handle before you handled it…
> Basically I stopped by Bobs while it was in process and got to see it, its just funnier the other way.
> 
> - john2005


Just one more reason to treasure it. Still smiling, and I unwrapped it over four hours ago. The filing is a hybrid at 10 degrees rake and 12 degrees fleam.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to make a jig work, without the proper bit









Usually results in a bunch of this going on…









Drawer Wars..


----------



## RPhillips

> New desk? Dontcha need to finish your bench Rob. Or are you sleeping on a project post?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Almost done with the bench, working on flattening the top …again, and applying the finish. Wet wood tends to move a bit as it dries.. who knew? 

Been too dang cold to work in the garage, so took a break over winter, but now it's time to rock!


----------



## theoldfart

Happy birthday Red, sorry a day late :-(


----------



## racerglen

2x Ol Fart Red !


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks fellers. Had a great day yesterday, and the best night of sleep in a while.

Now, the mood better lighten up on this thread today or I'll be forced to post some more of my lame jokes.


----------



## chrisstef

Much appreciated advice on the toddler bed time. We tried to switch the game up last night with a bath, jammys, cars, books, bed. It helped out a bit as there was less screaming. We'll see what night 2 brings on N's new schedule.

How do you like the hybrid filing Smitty? Im working on a hybrid file McParlin for bhog right now. Ill be going with 17.5 degrees of fleam as opposed to the 12 degrees Bob had filed on that saw.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Smitty! Congrats.

Pudding looks tasty Red.

Cute bugger there AF.

Lol @ John's bragging of pre-soilment.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob is Da Man, all I did was pay him for the privilege. 

He and I discussed the hybrid filing; he's not a fan, but agreed that it would make sense with the intended (versatile benchtop) use of the form. My very initial impression is it's a somewhat slow rip (not like pushing-a-dull-saw slow, but purposeful), and a fantastic cross cut with little blow out on the back side (easy, Stef).

Hope that helps you do Hog up right.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds about right to me with those specs and as to be expected. A do all saw with no particular strong suit but no weak side either. While its probably best addressed to Bob, hows the set on the saw? A bit wide? Ive just got some reservations on how that saw Im doing will rip at 17.5 of fleam. To fall back and fleam it at 12 after I did it at 17.5 would require me to basically start all over again and me no wants to do that. Appreciate the info Smitty.


----------



## jmartel

New Veritas Router Plane and a Somax saw set were sitting on my desk this morning. Good thing to show up to work to.


----------



## Tugboater78

Morning project.. battens for the not quite done fall front.










Ash always surprises me when i apply an oil finish, all kinds of colors pop out..

BlO only thus far, wax when its dry..

Oh and roast put on for supper


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work on the chest Tuggers. It's coming out very nice.

You forgot the onion.


----------



## Buckethead

ZOMG POT ROAST IMA DO THAT TOO


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How's the set? Hmmmm… Need adjectives like ones used in wine tasting, maybe. How about 'significant, but not overbearing?' As in, it's obviously a sharpened saw just sliding the hand along the toothline; there's set. Maybe bob has a measurable index to offer. It's enough set to be visible, but not out of the norm (I have one of those saws where the dude just went crazy with the 42x…)

I'm sure this post isn't helpful to a saw setter, but it's a try.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sneak peak.. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Justin! You are doing that Dutchie proud.


----------



## summerfi

> Sounds about right to me with those specs and as to be expected. A do all saw with no particular strong suit but no weak side either. While its probably best addressed to Bob, hows the set on the saw? A bit wide? Ive just got some reservations on how that saw Im doing will rip at 17.5 of fleam. To fall back and fleam it at 12 after I did it at 17.5 would require me to basically start all over again and me no wants to do that. Appreciate the info Smitty.
> 
> - chrisstef


Stef, I set the saw at the lowest setting on my Somax set, so the set is light. It seemed to cut fine on the test cuts I made, but Smitty may have more insight on how the set is. As for the 17.5 fleam I would try it and see how it works. If it rips well enough, then all is good.

Edit: Oops, I see Smitty already replied while I was typing.


----------



## Tugboater78

Is it bad that i am putting off starting the cuts for a breadboard?

And i need to find some closeup pics of a backsawtill for the upper portion. I cant wrap my head around how to go about it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OldFart did a great job on his Dutch, if you want to check with him.


----------



## Buckethead

Tug, you're putting together a masterpiece. No doubt you'll nail the breadboard too. I agree with Smitty that Kevin is the go to source for the Dutchie.


----------



## chrisstef

Thank you for the input gents. I set that W&M at 10 on the somax which is just a little more than I typically set teeth wit the thinking that I wouldn't be dispersing the saw dust like a normal cross cut or rip. I think I think too much on trivial stuff like that. Set it as light as you can to where it doesn't bind would probably be the best.


----------



## Tugboater78

I knicked a nail a while back with this plane and it hurt the blade a bit.. but i finally got around to grinding it out. Didnt have a course diamond stone till now.

Poplar end-grain shavings..



















From a "jack" plane crafted by BRK.


----------



## Buckethead

That is absolutely incredible, tug! An homage to reds skill, certainly, but your sharpening ability is not to be overlooked here. Not even a low angle plane. Amazing end grain shavings porn.


----------



## racerglen

A deffinate wow to that end grain shaving ! You both did good Tugn' Red !


----------



## bandit571

Hey Red! CSX has been poking through town the last two days, some aren't even go 10 mph. The double stackers still zip by( half a block out my back porch) but non-unit trains just poke along. This would be on the Indy Div. mainly on their way to Boston area.

Drawer Wars is almost finished up, just some final fitting to do. Then, just maybe I can make a door for the cabinet she wants too. Drawer at each end, with a built in cabinet on one end. Have a sneaking suspicion, that she will PAINT the dang thing, again…..









On it's top, with a start on a box. The it was LUNCH BREAK!!!!


----------



## Tugboater78

It begins…









i keep twlling myself there has to be an easier way.. with hand tools but look at my tools and cant find an option. The 78 is not a comfortable plane to hold…

45 with a small blade cutting down the shoulder then split or hog out rest perhaps?


----------



## Tugboater78

Stupid site .. being a pita again


----------



## Slyy

Can never figure out YouTube embedding on my iPhone but saw this video and thought of you Stefferoni. May not have sampled that particular problem but I bet you have some parallel experiences!

Justin, some good progress on the tool box, hmmm me needs a 78! And wowzers on the sharpening!


----------



## darinS

Here you go Slyy


----------



## bandit571

BTDT, not fun.

They were making panels to do a tilt-up building. Done a few. Them rectangles they have form up are for either windows or doors. Side they are Finish Troweling will be the inside wall. 300ton crane will come along in a few weeks, after the panels are cured, and pop them up off the floor. Have to be careful, though, as rain will puddle in them door opening. If the panel pops up then settles back down, a tidal wave will fly out of the forms. Seens a couple people get their Saturday Night Shower a few days early…..

Inside wall surface will have quite a few inserts, to bolt the panels to the gray iron frameworks.

Maybe overkill for a shop? 14" thick solid concrete wall? Well, there IS an 1-1/2 of blue foam board in there, as well. Plastic "pins" to hold all three layers together, too.


----------



## bandit571

Tug: that be a Sargent version of the 78. That "horn sitting up out in front is for a thumb to ride against. My Wards ( Stanley ) hasn't such a thing, Tend to tuck my thumb so it just misses the bed for the bullnose iron.

Drag it back towards you about three or four times. Starting at the far end, start the cuts, and work back towards you. Once you gotten back to your side of the board, set the depth as deep as you can push the plane, fewer strokes that way, easier on the thumb's knuckle….oh, and wear a pair of Mechanic's Gloves. Your thumb will thank you…


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye bandit, its actually a craftsman, made by sargent. Took a lil bit to get it cutting just right but finally making some progress. Still uncomfortable.

1 side down, 1 in progress, one more panel to go after..
Some fine tuning to do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great stuff Tug. Thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's no crying in moving fillisters, Tug.
.
.
.
.

(Great Progress, thanks for the in-work pics!)


----------



## CL810

Thought this might be of interest to some….

It's been discussed before about having an inventory of all tools in case of fire or theft. A daunting task for sure. I found an app named Tap Forms HD Organizer and Secure Database that makes the task easier. You create a form and define the fields. You can take a picture from within the app while entering the tool information.

Sample screen shots of how I'm doing it.


----------



## ToddJB

That's a great idea, Andy. My buddy who lost everything in a fire a couple years ago was similar to me in having a lot of really old equipment. He had a bear of a time trying to prove to the insurance company what "worth" these had because they wanted to use a depreciation calculator that made their value obsolete. He ended up having to claim all the stuff as "Antiques" to get any money out of them.


----------



## DanKrager

My shop is completely inventoried and photographed as much as I can make it. I used Open Office Base hooked to an Oracle database…solid. Need to touch it up with reports…
DanK


----------



## jmartel

That's a really good idea. I haven't done one yet, but I really should. I'll check out that app.


----------



## Buckethead

Cool app! Gonna get that one, despite the negligible value of my table saw. ;-)

In my life I may have purchased more than two tons of nails. Maybe considerably more. None of those purchases made me as giddy as the most recent pound I bought, which arrived today.


----------



## ToddJB

I couldn't find that one for Android, but I did just find a similar product called Memento Database, which appears to do the exact same thing. Thanks for the reminder, Andy.


----------



## DanKrager

Bucket, you need a box of screws. LAWL!

DanK


----------



## bhog

Hell yes a ryobi smashing. Take pics?
I wish I still had pics of the bandsaw I hog smashed. Just thinking about that fu(ker sitting under my old bench, victimized , brings a smile to my face. 
Ever tell you guys about the dude that Japped out on his square and threw it off the roof ? It went through the bosses windshield of his brand new truck. Awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

^ man, that would be hilarious to see.


----------



## Slyy

Andy, great tip on the program. I do take pictures but it's be nice also to have an Internet stored version. Guess it doesn't make much sense storing all the stuff on the computer that also burns up.

Same here too Todd in the old tools, wish it wasn't so difficult dealing with the insurance folks over just about anything….

Oooo Bucket, first pound of cut nails huh?

Also, got all the parts for sawbench cut up, pretty much dimensioned, now gotta mark out my first dovetails and see how bad I mess up!


----------



## theoldfart

Bucket went to Tremont!


----------



## jmartel

I hulk smashed the Uhaul trailer today because the door was nearly rusted shut when I got it, and then the ply shifted and wouldn't allow it to open. Getting plywood was apparently a much more difficult affair than I intended it to be.

$1000 in plywood sounds much more impressive than it actually is in real life. Never dropped so much money on materials at once, and only got 6 sheets of 3/4" and 2 of 1/4". I did save a bit over $100 from what I estimated because they didn't have any 1 sided 1/4" ply in stock like their system said, so I got 2 sided for the same $50 price.


----------



## Pezking7p

Buckets going to be free basing cut nails by month end.


----------



## Mosquito

Finally got this thing out…


----------



## ToddJB

Nice lookin wood dar, jtrailer. What did the rental run you?


----------



## jmartel

For the trailer? $21 including tax. It was just a little 5×8 enclosed trailer.

Unfortunately the place I buy wood from has now decided to segregate the walnut into #1 common and Select and Better. I used to pay $6.75 for rough 4/4, but now the #1 common is $5/bdft and the Select is $9. #1 common was almost entirely trash wood. Like it was either 50% Sap wood, full of checks, or had a 3" bow in it. I grabbed the only 2 decent looking boards I found.

What's that, Mos? Looks complicated.


----------



## Buckethead

Re: MosPlane

"Resistance is futile. Assimilate".

I'm like totes excited. Those cut nails don't really cook up well in baking soda, so I went ahead and used (some of) them to attach the back panel to Muh tool chest. Jizzed the handles on… Now just waiting for the knobs to show up from jolly old England. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## TheFridge

It's alive…


----------



## Mosquito

Stanley #55, finally pulled it out of hiding this evening.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Classic shop pic from earlier this week. Soon after my older daughter got paint in her hair. Sigh.


----------



## Mosquito

This is a double post from HPOYD, but I had the #55 out and workin' tonight. Was fun, but I need a heavier/sturdier work bench for this thing lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're right, that bench is totally inadequate. Better send that #55 to me for safekeeping until such time you create an environment suitable for such a fine tool. It's the least I can do,.


----------



## Mosquito

As long as all the irons are sharp when I get it back… lol A larger workbench is definitely on the list of things to do once we buy a house, assuming I have enough space for a larger bench


----------



## Buckethead

All those curves in a single Iron? I thought it took quite a bit more effort and iron switching.

The 55 doesn't look quite as monstrous in hand. By itself, it looks quite imposing.


----------



## Tim457

> As long as all the irons are sharp when I get it back… lol A larger workbench is definitely on the list of things to do once we buy a house, assuming I have enough space for a larger bench
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos it's not racking is it? I'd guess some sandbags would go a long way.


----------



## JayT

Nice, Mos! I'd love to have a #55, someday.


----------



## john2005

Got a little care package from Auggie and Red. Little combined effort here. I was just asking August if he had any of the brass left and the is what showed. You boys are all right ya know that? In fact your better than all right!
Much appreciation to both parties!


----------



## AnthonyReed

> You boys are all right ya know that? In fact your better than all right!
> - john2005


 - Right?!? Amazing group of people assembled in this electronic placeholder. Fuggin' love this place.

Right on August & Red.


----------



## jmartel

Red turned me a pair of marking knife handles a little while back. One out of curly maple and one out of walnut with a copper ferrule. I'm pretty darn happy with them. Although I'll admit that I didn't do the best job at drilling the holes for the knife blades square, so they are a bit off.

I didn't grab a photo, but I made a quick and dirty melamine top insert for the right side of my new TS last night. Something to fill in the gap between the end of the cast iron wing and the end of the fence. I think it was like another 14 1/2" wide.


----------



## Mosquito

> All those curves in a single Iron? I thought it took quite a bit more effort and iron switching.
> 
> The 55 doesn't look quite as monstrous in hand. By itself, it looks quite imposing.
> 
> - Buckethead


Yes, just a single iron for the profile. It's still a rather complicated plane, in parts, but once you get hands on and fiddle with the various pieces, it makes a lot of sense, and is fairly intuitive to get used to I think. This is actually only the 2nd time I've used it (the video, I also did a test before this one).



> Mos it s not racking is it? I d guess some sandbags would go a long way.
> 
> - Tim


It may be racking a little, as I never glued the top and legs together so it would remain 'portable'. I should get some sand bags or something… maybe add a back stretcher so I can get a shelf or something down there too. I've also thought about using a piece of plywood with some non-slip liner glued to the back(bottom), and some stop blocks for the bench legs to sit inside. Get a little more surface area to grip and prevent the bench from sliding. I had my left foot planted in front of the bench leg so I didn't push the bench across the room for the video lol


----------



## Tugboater78

Going through my planes and chisels and doing some maintenence.

Someone asked about my sharpening setup a while back so while i had everything out i snapped a picture.









Coarse, fine, extra fine EZ-lap diamond stones, loaded strop made by BRK.

I freehand my chisels and irons that dont fit in guide. Sometimes the plane irons.

John, love the hammer, i have the bronze piece but havent got a handle yet.

Mos, watched the video, now gotta find me a 55…


----------



## bandit571

Sent the other half out this morning, she was told to pick up some hinges









So I can install that door. Got to the point that I was done in the shop with it. Placed it right in the center of the Kitchen floor. Knobs match the rest of the drawers









All told, depending on the cost of the hinges she bought, this little island will cost under $30. Have a quart of white primer ( KILZ) and a decent paint brush on hand. Boss wants it painted, with a clear coat on the top. I will see IF I can get her to do her own painting…....yeah…riiiight!. Drawer on each end, but only one door. Backside of the tray cabinet is closed up.









Strange part: While this sat on the floor of the shop, nary a rock. It sat down on all four feet solidly. Bring up to the kitchen floor…..rocks about 1/8". Turn the thing 180…..rocks the same way and direction.. think maybe the floor might be a bit uneven? May have to shim two feet. It would look better than the thin scrap of oak under a foot….


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Bandit. What will the slanted cabinet hold?


----------



## Lucasd2002

> What will the slanted cabinet hold?
> 
> - ToddJB


That's not a nice thing to call Bandit's wife.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lawl, but I think the slanted thing is the door Mrs Bandit is fetching hinges for.


----------



## Mosquito

I had an even more interesting one Bandit… in my spare bedroom shop, I can only have my bench run one direction, if I turn the bench 90 degrees anywhere in the shop, it will rock… but in the same spot, turn it back 90 degrees, doesn't work… hmmm lol

Looks like that should be a nice Island, my wife and I had talked about something similar, with more drawers. We have very little drawer space in the kitchen.


----------



## bandit571

Yep. That be the door. It won't sit in the opening, and stay there otherwise. Bandit is weaving around like Paddy in the Pub, and not had so much as a wee drop. Not safe to take me anywhere. Vertigo ain't for the weak…
Need to find some "clear coat" that the Boss wants on the top. I'm not a painter, so…..


----------



## bandit571

The cabinet part will be for the cookie sheets, and pizza plates. May have to add something add the other end for large pots, and pans…..


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## 7Footer

Nice Tugz, need to get me some new stones…. Been thinking about going with the EZLaps myself…

Great handle on that mallet John, sweetness.

Weebles wobble and they will fall down?

Hey jmart, anything ever develop with that guy and all the lumber from that CL ad or was it too overpriced? I just got an email about the grizzly tent sale in 3.5 weeks…. Man I'd love to hit that sale up, need to bring a trailer.


----------



## jmartel

He was pretty much all out of Walnut, which is primarily what I'm interested in. He had some exotics and stuff, but I couldn't forsee anything in the future that would use it, so I didn't spend the money. I thought about going just to take a look at the old hand tools, but decided it wasn't worth my time (an hour each way). Plus I was pretty busy anyway. I do need to find another source of Walnut soon though. I've got 1-2 more projects worth in my stack, and that's about it.

Definitely go for it if you need some big tools. From what I've heard, you need to get there pretty damn early though. Like, waiting for them to open the doors early. I'd thought about waiting on the new tablesaw for that, but ultimately decided that since it was a new model there wasn't going to be any of it out there, and the 715 suffers from alignment issues, so I didn't want that one. Right now, the only thing I could use from that sale would be a jointer. But I'm not sure I want to dedicate the space to one yet. Hand planes have been doing ok for now.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah thats my problem, space is an issue for me now, I'd love to get a new TS, but probably should wait a while… Have too many other small items I need to pick up. Would be a good place to drool at some equipment (Tony) though…


----------



## jmartel

Both times I've been in the warehouse I think I've spent an hour just wandering around playing with every piece of machinery in there. It's definitely a good thing to be able to do if you are deciding between a few options. For instance, I can tell for sure that I'm going to want to replace the fence on my 771 after playing with the one on the 715 and the 3hp+ models. It's not an immediate need, but those fences were much better than the one that came with my saw.


----------



## Tugboater78

Maintenence day, all these darlins got a cleaning and resharpening. #8 had a bad knick in the blade that i didnt realize, took forever to get it down, thinking i should invest in one of these fancy norton stones for my var speed grinder.. 
#8, reds beauty, #5, #5.5, #5.5, #4.5, #220


















next round will involve my new MF #102 lookalike, #9 1/4, and my spokeshaves.

Spokeshaves get same basic sharpening as bench planes, or something else? Havent looked it up yet so figured id ask.

Off to take kiddos to karate class.


----------



## racerglen

yup, same sharpening Justin tho some find the smaller blade a challenge.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bandito- I've had the same frustration with leveling furniture feet. My shop floor is far from flat, so it's tough to get a reference on large pieces. Then I've had pieces that set dead flat on my tablesaw….but not in the house. Maddening when you have to "redeliver" a piece.

Other crud….I've already started to get crap from the guys at work because the know I'm likely going into management. Union guys can be weird about that stuff. Oh well, you find out who your friends are.


----------



## TheFridge

> Nice Tugz, need to get me some new stones…. Been thinking about going with the EZLaps myself…
> 
> - 7Footer


I have an eze lap fine/super fine and a dmt coarse/ extra coarse. I've tortured the eze lap and it's still going strong. The Dmt I had to send back. Still waiting to see if they'll give me a new one.


----------



## theoldfart

Just wanted to let you reprobates know I'm keeping sane readng your posts. Dealing with an aging parent is both painful and frustrating. I need this place thank you, now back to the way you were!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Bandito- I ve had the same frustration with leveling furniture feet. My shop floor is far from flat, so it s tough to get a reference on large pieces. Then I ve had pieces that set dead flat on my tablesaw….but not in the house. Maddening when you have to "redeliver" a piece.
> 
> Other crud….I ve already started to get crap from the guys at work because the know I m likely going into management. Union guys can be weird about that stuff. Oh well, you find out who your friends are.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Understand that stuff, sortof. any time i mention moving up to pilot/captain position i get flak about being too good for the hard labor. I kindly reply to the effect: yeah i am, been a workhorse too long and too much brains for such drudgery… and then say that they can have my back problems and go suck thier own stubbys.

Move to a different local if i do move up.


----------



## TheFridge

It's sad that men can be like women sometimes when it comes to work.


----------



## Tim457

Hang in there TOF. Not something I'm looking forward to, but it's part of life I guess.


----------



## john2005

> Amazing group of people assembled in this electronic placeholder.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Truer words words never spoken.

Best thoughts headed your way Kev, not a position I envy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Just wanted to let you reprobates know I m keeping sane reading your posts. Dealing with an aging parent is both painful and frustrating. I need this place thank you, now back to the way you were!
> 
> - theoldfart


Much love flowin in your general direction buddy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Understand that stuff, sortof. any time i mention moving up to pilot/captain position i get flak about being too good for the hard labor. I kindly reply to the effect: yeah i am, been a workhorse too long and too much brains for such drudgery… and then say that they can have my back problems and go suck thier own stubbys.
> 
> Move to a different local if i do move up.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Ya, I get some of that "this is good enough for us, why isn't it good enough for you" attitude. I think guys had hopes of me being the next local chairman for our union, but I never had much interest in that. That'd feel like a public defender…. forced to defend people you know are guilty. If I screwed up, I took my lumps and moved on. Lotta guys aren't that way though.

The railroad like you to be on another district if you move to management, and that's a good idea. Conflict of interest to write up the guys you used to work with.


----------



## ToddJB

That's tough, Kevin. It will likely be hardest part of my life I can foresee. I hope peace can be found in this time for everyone involved.

Red, jealousy doesn't look much different whether you're 7 or 50.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup.

Kev- crack a beer and put this one on….

Jackson Browne - These Days


----------



## Buckethead

> It s sad that men can be like women sometimes when it comes to work.
> 
> - TheFridge


You mean responsible and productive? 

Edit: that's a nice jam, Red.


----------



## TheFridge

Touché

How about like my woman at work


----------



## Buckethead

;-)


----------



## Tugboater78

> Touché
> 
> How about like my woman at work
> 
> - TheFridge


Or as a new cook we had a couple trips ago said..

"A bunch of hairy legged girls who have no respect for women"

Cause we told her that her cooking sucked..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Random things I ponder over coffee….

How many people get to do what they really "love" for a living? Seems rare.

What if you don't "love" what you do….but you're really good at it. Is that enough?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Enough for whom?


----------



## Slyy

Kev - had to deal with two grandparents with the dimentias, sad and frustrating process. Glad you can garner some sense of comfort from all of us idiot knuckleheads, wishing you strength and patience friend.

Red - just remember to take comfort in the fact that any move you make is for you, And perhaps more importantly, your family. That's an investment worth more than any guilt you might feel for leaving friends behind at the old job and the fellas who can't support or understand that shouldn't worry Ya too bad.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Enough for whom?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Enough for yourself, I guess.

But, I suppose only we can answer that for ourselves.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> There is also this thought - if you get the opportunity to actually do what you love, will it change your perspective of what you love.
> 
> I know that in the woodworking that I do, it is not a methodology that would be profitable as a primary business. I could do this profitably but it is not what I want to do. After I retire, I plan to make custom pieces on commission, which will be different from a business.
> 
> - dbray45


I have the same reservations about going nuts with full-time woodworking. I'm afraid I wouldn't love it if I turned it into a job.

But I've honestly never considered it. I'm not the starving artist type.


----------



## Tim457

How many things that you could really love pay anything? In the end you have to do something to put food on the table and take woodworking for example. It's a lot of fun, but when you move into production mode to satisfy clients is it the same thing you used to love?

In this day in age more of us have a chance at a satisfying job that is challenging and pays well than ever before. Two generations ago few if anyone would have thought to complain about their job because they were just worried about getting enough food on the table. They took dangerous jobs in the mines or factories or wherever because that's all there was. Take a few stats. The average family spent 40% of their income just on food in 1900 and the average house was less than 1100 square feet in 1950. Now people spend around 10% of their income on food and few would consider a house of only 1100 square feet anything but a starter house in most areas, some cities excepted, but related trends there. We have the time and opportunity to question our careers and that should be considered a good thing. Not everyone is as well off as that, but more people are than ever before. Not saying you're complaining Red, just my thoughts.


----------



## chrisstef

No one loves what they do for a living. If you loved something youd do it for free. Kinda of like no one could pay me to clean turds out of a bathtub but because I love my son, I fished em out last night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Why does that story reminded me of 7?


----------



## chrisstef

As In the seven deadly sins movie or Noah (7footer)?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Noah.


----------



## TheFridge

I remember it like it was yesterday…

He's playing in the tub, then he stands. Hunched over.

And drops a duece like it's what you're supposed to do in a bathtub. Next to your baby sister.


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno, maybe he poops in the tub too?


----------



## chrisstef

I wish he stood fridge. He happened to be sitting directly over the drain. Waffle-y. Fragmented. Tarnished nickel finish now.


----------



## Mosquito

> I have the same reservations about going nuts with full-time woodworking. I m afraid I wouldn t love it if I turned it into a job.
> 
> But I ve honestly never considered it. I m not the starving artist type.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I think this would be my problem too. I've been asked if I've consider doing woodworking full time as my job before. I've always said "No, it's my hobby and I want to keep it that way".

A couple of things play into that: 
1.) It would be a long time before I'd come anywhere close to making what I make at my current job, through woodworking alone.
2.) The work quits coming in, so does my income. 
3.) I'm a lot better at my current job than woodworking
4.) I have no stationary power tools beyond my scroll saw
5.) I have a feeling I'd get in the mind set of not making anything "just for fun" like I do now; If I'm going to be spending time away from family in the shop, I should be doing things that earn a living


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like I was lucky. It was a rock.


----------



## Slyy

Ya'll really have a way of making a guy look forward to having kids, had no idea it could be so exiting. Sounds like some Japanese game show: "What kind of poo is it?"


----------



## TheFridge

Definitely a floater.


----------



## jmartel

I don't think I would do woodworking for a living as a sole income source unless I had no other options available for engineering. The only way to get a comparable salary from that I think is probably from production cabinetry work, which I have no interest in doing day in and day out. That being said, I do take on individual commissions when they come up so it gives me tool/bike money. I just finished up that jewelry box, and I've got the entertainment center now. At least one other person lined up for a job after I finish the catbox and my bed, as well as another person likely right behind them.


----------



## dbray45

I had a computer business for 13 years. Doing this to make a living was nothing like sitting down and writing a program to do something you need or creating an advertisement like desktop publishing. I did not do this because I am an artist or anything close, I did this because I became unemployed and this was a way to feed my family - sometimes well and sometimes not as well as I wanted.

As an experience, I learned a lot of what to do and what not to do. I learned that the processes to make money and do something you love are different. The processes must align in order to make money - the world of 3, like making fire is constant. Time \ cost \ quality, equal profit. To combine this with what you love can be a hard dish to take. This mix cost me a lot of money.

If you want to start a company, do it on something you are good at but is not a passion. Disinterest helps you to keep an open mind, objective, and the ability to make change.


----------



## chrisstef

Sinker, like it was trolling for trout, with trout. Tupperware is your friend. Costco's got them rectangular Chinese food containers in like 50 packs. Love those fuggin things.


----------



## Slyy

Chinese poop scoop at Costco. Filing that one down for future parenting tips, thx StefScoop.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> How many things that you could really love pay anything? ...... Not saying you re complaining Red, just my thoughts.
> 
> - Tim


Not at all. Good thoughts Tim. And I agree. You hear people say, "Find something you love for work, and you'll never work a day in your life." Blah, blah. So, it makes me get all philosophical.

Seems most of us are in the same boat, again We might love woodworking….heck, it doesn't even feel like work at times. However, we're good at what we do for a living. We provide for our families, and keep our heads up. It could be a lot worse.


----------



## DanKrager

Stress is a major factor to consider in any situation where time and skill are traded for something. One can love doing just about anything, but put the stress of "making a living" (getting the essentials) in the mix and fun can be easily lost. I've learned that stress is a relative concept and if one's woodworking business is arranged so that stress is not generated (permitted), then it remains fun. Stress elimination is based on setting appropriate expectations. I've explained successfully (for the most part) that customer deadlines are not a drop dead issue for me. I carefully explain that what I do is done with passion and all of it in their best interests as much as I can make it so. I went to a LOT of trouble to make my estimates accurate because no customer was ever hit with a "surprise" at the end. Yes, I ate a few. I communicated progress to them and invited them to see the process at work. I showed myself to be trustworthy. I'm a one person shop, things happen, but bear with me…you will be satisfied. If you are commercial, that's likely a death sentence. It's right close to impossible to "be commercial" in a one person shop. The really big names in woodworking (notice that my name is not on that list) are as much artists as craftsmen and they've got promotional skills or good agents, maybe both.

I sustained a young family for 20 years doing woodwork, but it didn't make us rich. I had a good market, loyal (rich and very rich) clients. I did not dread going to work every day. Sure there were (self imposed) stressful moments when it didn't seem like a project was coming together the way I wanted, but then, very quickly at completion there was joy. Overwhelming joy. I've been very fortunate never to have a client walk away unhappy. With my tutelage, they recognized the skillful effort applied on their behalf and they were appreciative. So much so that more than once I've received very generous "tips" at the end.

For what it's worth…YMMV
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> No one loves what they do for a living. If you loved something youd do it for free. Kinda of like no one could pay me to clean turds out of a bathtub but because I love my son, I fished em out last night.
> 
> - chrisstef


Interestingly, the guy who pumps our septic seems to really enjoy his job. Probably the most friendly service person I've met. More power to him…..goofy turd toter…..lol.


----------



## 7Footer

You know there was no need to clarify if you were referencing me or the movie, lol. Stef you really have a way of describing things that just paints the picture too well, you've got a gift my friend.. I fished em out…. Waffle-y ? Oh my goodness, at least Nathan didn't do the Airframer special and waffle stomp the drain.

I agree with Jake, between this thread, and the easter egg hunt we took our nieces on for Easter last weekend, this is some good birth control.

I know a lot of people get complacent with their jobs, and a lot of people get that way with me here, I've mentioned to a couple of our employees that I probably am not going to work for my pops forever, and man they act all butt-hurt… Yeah maybe I am passing up something a real good opportunity, but the fact is, I just don't like it, it's not my thing. I'd rather do something I really enjoy, even if I have to take a couple steps back to start out. I look about every 2 days to see if a job with the Blazers or the NBA opens up here, I'd be all over that.

Speaking of turd herders (Stef) - Here's a quick story that illustrates why some people are only cut out for the dirty jobs… Yesterday at lunch the guy from the porta potty place comes to service the porta potties and I was out playing ball with the dog, he looks at the building and says "so was this a controlled burn?" ....... dafuq? Controlled burn on a building? Wow buddy.

Here's where they are at on the building, we're suppose to seek out bids to rebuild next week some time. I'd never heard of this but I bet Stefferoni has, they are using a pressure washer type thing loaded with dry ice to blast the insulation off of the metal studs and purlins, it's crazy they have already gone through 2000 pounds of dry ice, and they are probably not even half way done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha…. he was effing with you dude.

Dry ice? Really? That is cool. Thanks for the progress shots.


----------



## jmartel

What are they spraying with the dry ice stuff? The steel on the opposite side or the insulation itself? I haven't heard of that either. That's pretty neat.

7, did your company ever have those super long circular saw thingies that trim up the power line runs from the helicopter? The rotating walls of death? Those are badass.


----------



## chrisstef

Controlled burn … riiight. Dude shouldn't be eating those pink mints, theyre really not mints at all.

We did a dry ice blast on a fire job last winter. It works great but its slooow and you can only buy enough ice for one days work. They made a good choice with the ice though 7. Using baking soda or other types of media can really eff up your electrical and mechanicals. When soda, or say walnut shells, hits the substrate it turns into super fine dust that gets into everything while dry ice just evaporates. Eventually that dust it will eat up your wiring and devices. It ran about $3k a day for that dry ice blasting set up. Im glad to see you guys are making good progress on the shop, that a pretty speedy turn around.

Oh and yea he did a mini stomp but with his butt cheeks, so more of a squish than a stomp. Kinda like when you lift a cheek to slide out a lil fart then sit right back down to trap the stink. The sharp edges of those containers worked well for the scrape and eject. I will say that the positive side about bath turds is that we saved a diaper and 4-5 b-wipes.


----------



## 7Footer

Nah we don't mess with that stuff jmart… that is crazy crazy stuff… You need to have balls of steel to do that sort of work… That thing get's hung up or caught in something and it's game over. 








We do herbicide applications, kill all weeds and vegetation before re-planting a clear cut, or kill weeds within a young plantation of trees to reduce competition and let trees grow faster, fertilizing trees, kill the bugs that eat trees, grass seed inspection, elk surveys, and mosquito work.

Yeah the dry ice thing is pretty cool, but yes it's taking like 3x as long as they thought it would. Definitely less mess than other methods I imagine.

Gawd, Nate-dogg is just don't give an eff. He does what he wants!

Yeah dude must be chomping the pink mints, I almost asked him if he was serious, but after looking at him I realized he meant it so I just let it go and explained what happened. lol


----------



## duckmilk

Kevin, you have my condolences and best wishes. Had to take a couple of months off to care for my mother in her final days. I wouldn't trade the time spent with her for anything.

Hope the above conversation cheered you up.


----------



## Tugboater78

To be fairly honest, i really like ( love is too strong a word) my current job, it has its ups and downs though. 
My hopeful move to another position is all about me and mine, my body (back, knees, shoulders and more) is giving out, so the future is looking grim. New position is way better pay and 95% less physical strain.
I have 3 more people to support so it is all about securing thier future and mine. Screw the naysayers, they have thier own lives to worry about, they are not living mine.

woodworking as a job would put me in the poorhouse around here. Its a good hobby.

On another note. First breadboard done, rough but i learned from my mistakes so next 3 should be easier. 


















Drawbored, center pin is solid but outside pins have some play for expansion.


----------



## dbray45

Dan - I like the way you put it. Your take is what I am planning after I retire in 3 1/2 years.


----------



## Tim457

No joke on the rotating walls of death, that's nuts. Controlled burn, hah.

Dan, you seem to be one of the lucky few. Don't get me wrong I liked lots of parts of financial advising and had the chance to choose to take less pay to be a teacher to do what I like even more, but I knew the grass wasn't entirely greener on the other side, it's as green as you make it.


----------



## bandit571

Dry ice blasting. We have a weekly and monthly schedule at work for doing this sort of thing to the injection machine's molds. They block the mold wide open, crawl inside and blast away all the crud from making plastic parts 24/7. LOUDLY! Do NOT get down range of them, either. They can throw a lot of crud very far, very fast.

Keep hoping for a DRY day, around here. Would rather the new island be outside for the primer to go on. smells better that way.

Biggest thing about what I work at? If it ain't fun to do for me, I will move on to something that is. Given a choice between making cast iron items in AUGUST, or sitting in front of a fan watching plastic get molded….no brainer….


----------



## TheFridge

Question: I was just given a Stanley 4 1/2 minus the iron (fellow LJ RichardWooten. Any Stanley 2 3/8" iron will work right?


----------



## ToddJB

Man, what a horrible day to be extremely busy. I have a ton of thoughts about labor of love and the love of labor. might share some later. but for now, back to the hopeless endless self diminishing grind.


----------



## Tugboater78

Now that i have it together it seems a shame that ill be painting it..

Now to figure out how to connect the battens to the front.. working on a prototype…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> No joke on the rotating walls of death, that s nuts. Controlled burn, hah.
> 
> Dan, you seem to be one of the lucky few. Don t get me wrong I liked lots of parts of financial advising and had the chance to choose to take less pay to be a teacher to do what I like even more, but I knew the grass wasn t entirely greener on the other side, it s as green as you make it.
> 
> - Tim


Ya, I think as highly of DanK….as one possibly think of someone they've never met in person Well, him and Bob Summerfield.



> Man, what a horrible day to be extremely busy. I have a ton of thoughts about labor of love and the love of labor. might share some later. but for now, back to the hopeless endless self diminishing grind.
> 
> - ToddJB


I feel ya. I miss out on some good talks when I'm stuck on a train.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sooooo behind. We ice blast silicone off of things at work. I like the loud click noise that the machine makes.

Tug that chest is sweet and came together fast.

Feel you on the horrible day thing Todd. 6:45-6:30 every day this week. BUT, wifey surprised me by mowing the lawn today so when I leave work early tomorrow it's shop time.


----------



## Buckethead

Agreed, Red. DanK and Bob share a zen like quality that is very easy to like and respect. I b clownin but in all seriousness, those are some top notch guys.


----------



## summerfi

Aww shucks fellas, yer making me blush. Thanks for those words. I get a kick out of this thread that goes from heated words one day to group hugs a couple days later. Kind of like real life, you know.


----------



## jmartel

Finished up the crosscut sled. Got that baby dialed the eff in with the 5 cut method from William Ng. 0.005" off between the front and rear over 15" on the 5th cut. So, ~0.00125" out of square over 15" for each cut. I can live with that. Is it necessary? Not at all, but using the automotive shims like he suggests in the video got it dead nuts on, and the first round was 0.06" per cut off, which was too much. Time to make up some clamping squares.

Surprisingly, the 90 deg stop was set 100% dead on from the factory. I haven't checked the 45 deg stop on the saw yet though. You can sort of see the melamine wing I put in in this photo.


----------



## Tugboater78

Everyone in here i would love to have in my neighborhood!

Hope my progress pics arnt getting too annoying, posting them in thread makes it easier to xfer them to my kindle for my eventual blog entries.

Just posted a new blog entry btw.. Here


----------



## TheFridge

> Everyone in here i would love to have in my neighborhood!
> 
> - Tugboater78


Be careful what you wish for, my kids will learn to poop in yards eventually. Like my little brother did. serial pooper style. We finally caught him one day. Hard to deny with your pants down. He was only 4 or 5 if that makes it any better.


----------



## Tugboater78

Cant be worse than my previous neighbors kids. i am still find crap they broke or destroyed in some way… 2 yrs later.


----------



## dbray45

There is also this thought - if you get the opportunity to actually do what you love, will it change your perspective of what you love.

I know that in the woodworking that I do, it is not a methodology that would be profitable as a primary business. I could do this profitably but it is not what I want to do. After I retire, I plan to make custom pieces on commission, which will be different from a business.


----------



## RPhillips

Didn't get my bench finished or my desk started, but I did manage to get my shop organization project started…

Now to to make the shelves, tills, and such.

I figured that I need to get the shop organized before I could actually work in the space. I spend more time at the moment trying to find what I need rather than actually working on something.

Birch Ply / Poplar


----------



## Tugboater78

Thats definitely a good start rob!


----------



## 7Footer

Happy Fri-Dilla Lumbercacks.

A fine group of Fellers you guys are.

Jsled is dialed.

Stef or any of you east coast doods with oil heat, know any interwebz sites that have a $hit-ton of boiler parts? I'm looking for a zone control valve rebuild kit. I have 2 White-Rodgers 1361-102 valves, and after getting everything wired correctly the valves dont want to turn, my uncle thinks that the valves might have been damaged when it was filled with air a couple weeks ago and the valves were just stuck open and we didn't know it. I've found complete new valves on Grainger, Emerson Climate and Amazon, but Unc thinks I can get a rebuild or repair kit for a fraction of the cost of a new valve.


----------



## chrisstef

I shot an email to a couple of mechanical guys I know 7. Hopefully I cant get some good info for ya brah.


----------



## Pezking7p

This sounds dumb but did you call white Rodgers?


----------



## 7Footer

I searched them Pez but the only thing that comes up is Emerson… I wonder if maybe Emerson bought them out? Not really sure…
Edit: Yeah White Rodgers is a 'business unit' of Emerson… Maybe I can hit them up, that's where I found all of the manuals and wiring diagrams.

Obrigado Stef


----------



## chrisstef

http://www.emersonclimate.com/Documents/White-Rodgers/Catalog_2010/2010_Cat_pg_112.pdf

Looks like you can get the valve assemblies separate 7.

Edit - I didn't read your post well enough, you've looked into that all ready. What exactly would you need to rebuild, the motor? Is the motor not opening the valve or is the valve itself shot and wont turn when the motor asks for it?

Double Edit: http://www.supplyhouse.com/White-Rodgers , http://www.supplyhouse.com/White-Rodgers-1361-102-3-4-Sweat-Zone-Valve-Two-Wire-14291000-p

Looks like you can get the motor assembly, valve, and the o ring / lock ring jammy all separate. Search Fu-Schnikens.


----------



## Tim457

Haha can you imagine all of us in one neighborhood? That would be one tricked out hood and then there would be 7's fence. Of course it would get a bit loud at times with all the woodworking machines running. And the shop elves might unionize on us.



> Hope my progress pics arnt getting too annoying
> - Tugboater78


Sick of progress pics? I'm pretty sure that's part of what we are here for.


----------



## 7Footer

Supply house, look at you go! I found the parts on Amazon but the pics are terrible… Was just talking with Unc, and I think I'm gonna buy a complete new valve, we made a couple calls and checked youtube, and the consensus seems to be that if your valves are 20-30+ years old, you're better off just replacing the valve altogether than trying to salvage part of it, they say it can be a real B getting them back together.

Don't even start with me Tim! If I lived around you guys I'd have to build a new fence, I'd be the laughing stock of the neighborhood. Idk if I mentioned it already or not but they build a brand new house right next to me on the other side of the street, dude is a contractor or something, his crew came in and built a killer fence in about 3 days, every time I look at it I get angry!

Edit: oh and p.s. - Efffff boilers.


----------



## chrisstef

IF we all lived in the same neighborhood theyd have to put a fence around it and a tent over the top. It would be an effin circus but I bet we could form an interesting commune. Tony would grow hemp for the rope. 7 would smoke the rest, id help. Jmart would be off building something whimsical out of life sized legos. Todd & Red would break off into their own little ginger island finding a way to block out the sun. We'd probably have to lock Hog up before he got all sexually frustrated and tried to rape Pez for his handsome looks. Duck and Bob would be out doin some farming with funny hats on. I think we'd make it.


----------



## Lucasd2002

> IF we all lived in the same neighborhood theyd have to put a fence around it and a tent over the top. It would be an effin circus but I bet we could form an interesting commune. Tony would grow hemp for the rope. 7 would smoke the rest, id help. Jmart would be off building something whimsical out of life sized legos. Todd & Red would break off into their own little ginger island finding a way to block out the sun. We d probably have to lock Hog up before he got all sexually frustrated and tried to rape Pez for his handsome looks. Duck and Bob would be out doin some farming with funny hats on. I think we d make it.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'll be the HOA overlord. All residences/domiciles shall be built with minimum 1000 sq ft of workshop space.


----------



## Tugboater78

Shop elves have taken over half my shop


























They wanted to make tanks..

Since they have taken over my bench and my panels need the whole bench space to get any work done on them.

Ive decided to work on gwtting apokeshaves cleaned up and restored
Most the japping or paint is gone, so taking off the rest and prepping for new paint and some blade sharpening.


----------



## Hammerthumb

"IF we all lived in the same neighborhood theyd have to put a fence around it and a tent over the top. It would be an effin circus"

Sign on the fence:

Please do not feed the Lumberjocks"


----------



## Pezking7p

State of the neighborhood. Lulz.

Left work early but big boss man is coming tomorrow to help another guy at work build a shed. Soooo, I guess I need to pick up the house, THEN shop time.

I need to make another sled. I didn't build the original to last and it has been abused. My incra crosscut jammy hasn't been used yet because it's really only good for small pieces. So far I prefer my sled for cross cutting.


----------



## jmartel

It took me way too long to build a sled once I got the garage here. Like, a year and a half on the old craftsman saw. Then I built a sled, used it for 2 small boxes, and then got the new Grizzly. So, a new sled had to be made. This time I did a better job at it, plus I've got nice horizontal grain padauk runners. Hopefully should last me a while. It's nothing fancy like others have made, and the only attachment point for anything is a t-track in the fence. Made sure to get just over 18" capacity on this one which should cover just about anything I would need to do, minus a tabletop.


----------



## 489tad

I call dibs on all beer sales under the tent.

And don't call me a greedy [email protected] I could have called dibs on lube sales too!


----------



## Tim457

7 the reason that fence is so funny is most of America doesn't have the equipment or skills to put up a better fence themselves, but you do and the only reason you didn't is you were busy and in a rush.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That would be one goofy village. Maybe we should take over the Amana colonies….make it communal again. Some time before Handworks.

My brother didn't pass his railroad physical due to an old leg injury. Suckage. Hoping HR will make an exception…but that's rare.


----------



## jmartel

That sucks, Red. Can he get approved for another type of job there? One that doesn't require the physical?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I dunno man. This kinda stuff in pretty impersonal with big companies. They send you off to a lab with standardized stuff. 
He did cut is quad pretty bad with a chainsaw back in the day. Ya, it healed back funny…just like a torn bicep or anything else. But, he can run, jump and climb trees now. Surely he's fit to drive a truck for track maintenance….we'll see. Our HR dept is a lot better than it used to be.


----------



## Airframer

Carl Brashear had his leg amputated and still continued his career as a Navy Diver.. keep in mind this was back when they still wore hundreds of pounds in brass on their dive suits. I think your bro would do fine… maybe your HR could find that link in their email mysteriously…


----------



## Mosquito

Hey Dan, I did better the second time ;-)


----------



## Pezking7p

that was a pro-level putt putt course.


----------



## Mosquito

I got a hole in one, and then a couple later my wife did too. I still beat her by 8 though lol


----------



## Tugboater78

Spokeshaves look better.. now gotta get to sharpening them.

Cleaned up carport to prep for some cabinet making..









And pulled out the Douglas Fir to lay out and see what i have to work with.









Went to movies and now the kiddos wanna know what doing #3 means and why you only do it once a year and need to take a vacarion day.

I just want to know what is the purpose of your face.


----------



## TheFridge

I think a 3 is where it comes out of all 3 major orifices.


----------



## RPhillips

I did manage to wipe on a coat of finish on my bench top. Amazing is the amount of tear-out that I managed to do. Not sure with the crazy grain patterns if it was something that could have been avoided or not. Oh well, it's ONLY a bench…right?

I hope to get the deadman installed by the end of the week too..though I will have to figure out something since the clamp on my drill press table snapped..


----------



## Slyy

for some reason, I miss ya'll when I'm away! I'm just glad I've got the hang of things this semester that I can actually get on LJ's occasionally and get out in the garage and do stuff!

SOTS neighborhood, budding bromance, kids pooping in yards, I think Stef got it pretty right:


> IF we all lived in the same neighborhood theyd have to put a fence around it and a tent over the top. It would be an effin circus but I bet we could form an interesting commune. Tony would grow hemp for the rope. 7 would smoke the rest, id help. Jmart would be off building something whimsical out of life sized legos. Todd & Red would break off into their own little ginger island finding a way to block out the sun. We d probably have to lock Hog up before he got all sexually frustrated and tried to rape Pez for his handsome looks. Duck and Bob would be out doin some farming with funny hats on. I think we d make it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Well spent Thursday evening practice dovetails for my bench and sawbench before I attempt the real things. Need more practice and some Youtube time! I feel I can cut a nice straight vertical line, cutting angled on the tails though is another task all together. Might have to pick up a DT guide to help me out. Figured I could use the help. Major inferiority complex watching Klaus or Paul just go: "just angle your saw and….." Guess 40+ of practice counts for something!
Paper writing tonight after work so I'll try my hand at more practice after work Sunday. I'll let Ya know if I have more success.

Justin - those shaves look pretty good. What's the cabinet gonna be for?

Mos - Nicklodeon hole-in-one is awesome, always good to whip the wife! Big group of friends, wife and I went bowling last week. I suck at bowling. Think I hit the mid 60's, second last. Luckily it was one of the other husbands who was last, helped me not look so bad!


----------



## chrisstef

Ima leave this here


----------



## Tugboater78

> Ima leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


I cant figure it out..

Sly - kitchen cabinets


----------



## bandit571

On a "related note"...
Ok, this came in the mail today..









A Merit brand screwdriver tip for a brace to use. $5 counting S&H…it is sitting in a brace that also cost $5









Rosewood grips, has VICTOR stamped on one side, and No. 935 8in. on the other. Made by Stanley, about 1907-1917, or so. 









Grips are almost black. Chuck does have a ratchet to it..









So, now I have a $10 Cordless Drill/Driver?


----------



## chrisstef

Luck be in the air tonight. Freaks.


----------



## Tim457

Didn't know you needed one of those bandit, I've got some extra but I suppose I couldn't have shipped them to you much cheaper. Weren't you the one that told us about putting a hex magnetic bit holder in a brace and using that as a cordless? I've been doing that ever since I read it here and it's very convenient.

Of course that's what it was Stef, I don't get the joke. Did some one blurt something out for that clue that made it funny?

That sucks Red. Was your brother the one that was a tree service guy or was that someone else?


----------



## ShaneA

The I is already revealed in that puzzle. Try again.


----------



## bandit571

I have a hex bit holder in a dedicated brace. The one with a white door knob. The "New" one will be for "larger game" like stuck frog bolts. Easier to control the torgue.

Been slowly un-loading the tool box at work, to make it easier to load in the van Thursday morning. Today's haul via lunchbox…









Might point out that the slip joint pliers is SOLID brass. There is also a brass bladed putty knife sitting there…


----------



## Tugboater78

Got my fixtures mounted on backside of fallfront
















after a couple applications of 60/40 BLO/MS 
poplar, ash, red oak, walnut sitting on a pine bench.. lots of species at once..









And mounted in place.








made a frame and doors for the tsaw stand i made some time back








Mounted pegboard on back of the semipermanent door

Cleaned up and closed up shop


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Tug.

Swapped new rotors/pads on the rear wheels of the Jeep tonight. Will do the fronts tomorrow. Just living in CT for a year and a half rusted them to hell. There was zero rust on the car before we moved there since it was a CA/NV car the entire life before.


----------



## Tugboater78

I need to invest in some citric acid. Screws are too shiny..


----------



## racerglen

Justin vinegar works as well, just raid the kitchen for a cup, leave em soak overnight.
I posted a comparison on a thumbscrew on the restoration thread the other day, wire wheeled the thing, then the vinegar, but I've also just dropped the too shiney items in and closed the jar lid and had good results .


----------



## Pezking7p

> I have a hex bit holder in a dedicated brace. The one with a white door knob. The "New" one will be for "larger game" like stuck frog bolts. Easier to control the torgue.
> 
> Been slowly un-loading the tool box at work, to make it easier to load in the van Thursday morning. Today s haul via lunchbox…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might point out that the slip joint pliers is SOLID brass. There is also a brass bladed putty knife sitting there…
> 
> - bandit571


The brass tools are non-sparking for use in explosive environments, or for working on sensitive things you don't want to scratch. But more likely for their non-sparking properties. I've got brass (actually beryllium copper) sockets, hammers, scrapers, screwdrivers, wrenches, plumbers wrenches….crap is expensive.


----------



## Pezking7p

Justin, you got a lot done yesterday! Jiminy christmas.

Fried up my homemade bacon yesterday for breakfast. It was delicious and I will be making more!


----------



## Tim457

^^ And didn't invite the LJ neighborhood over. Big point deduction. That sounds so good I seriously need to avoid learning how to make homemade bacon.

Serious progress Tug, nice work.


----------



## Pezking7p

You would never believe how easy it is to make bacon. You just stick some pork belly in a ziplock back with salt, sugar, and curing salt for a few days, then smoke it for a few hours. Honestly the hardest part was finding a knife big enough to slice it.


----------



## bandit571

Injection molds also need brass tools, they don't want any extra scratches in the cavities. Plastic ( PET) doesn't care if it is steel or brass, but the molds do. Any scratches become a wart on the side of a part.

Attached a magnetic closure to the new Kitchen Island last night…...not fun laying ON the floor to work on it. The Boss already has it full of stuff…

Picked up a 7/8" dowel last night. Will try to make two dish towel rods for the island. A few fancified cuts are in order. Stainless steel screws to resist them wet towels…

Thin sliced spuds, diced onions, and ground sausage were thrown together into a hot skillet last night. With a few "seasonings" to help it along…..


----------



## racerglen

Should work ?


----------



## Pezking7p

Bandito, when you buy non scratching tools for the dies, do you buy non sparking or just brass? I'm curious if the brass would be cheaper than non sparking. We use them a lot and it gets expensive to buy a $30 screwdriver and a $200 pipe wrench.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Justin vinegar works as well, just raid the kitchen for a cup, leave em soak overnight.
> I posted a comparison on a thumbscrew on the restoration thread the other day, wire wheeled the thing, then the vinegar, but I ve also just dropped the too shiney items in and closed the jar lid and had good results .
> 
> - racerglen


Thanks glen, ill see about doing that!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shop's looking good tug. I've been working so much that I haven't seen my shop since my birfday.

I was planning on putting new doors in the house as the last phase of of our remodel, but I decided just to paint the existed since we might be moving. So last light after work my painter buddy and I got going on that.










He rolled oil based primer, then he'll spray the today. I need to get crackin on the door frames.


----------



## bandit571

Just plain, old brass. There are a lot of brass rods in screwdriver handles at work. But, they wear away fast around sharp steel edges.

I suppose one could cast their own brass tools. Cost of brass, though.

Brass tools are supplied by the company. They can then control what gets used in the molds. I even have a 2 pound brass mallet at work. Solid brass head. For tapping neck blocks ( the part of the molds that make the screws for the pop bottle caps to thread onto) tighter, to get rid of Parting Line Flash.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mmmmm, bacon….

Shop yesterday, when I left it for the day. Wanted to spend more time there, but it wasn't in the cards. Maybe today, right?


----------



## johnstoneb

..

Thin sliced spuds, diced onions, and ground sausage were thrown together into a hot skillet last night. With a few "seasonings" to help it along…..

- bandit571
[/QUOTE]
Bandit, add eggs and cheese to that and you have a breakfast that will stay with you all day.


----------



## Mosquito

I was there with you yesterday Smitty. Walked away right in the middle of doing something because of 'plans'... hopefully I'll get more uninterrupted time today. Really want to get some stuff done


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That sucks Red. Was your brother the one that was a tree service guy or was that someone else?
> 
> - Tim


Ya, my brother has been doing tree work for about twenty years. He was the foreman of a company that closed down this past year. He needs to change careers because it's rough on the body.

Basically the railroad told him "sorry, try again in six months." He must have went to a clinic that takes their physicals very seriously. When I hired out, the physical was laughable. Doc didn't even have a color blindness chart. He just pointed around the room, "what color is that doorknob?" lol.

My brother said in another job interview that once they found out he had a workman's comp claim they weren't interested anymore.

Hopefully something else will work out. Just irritating because my brother is in better shape, and has a better work ethic than 90% of the people I work with.


----------



## Pezking7p

Smitty as always your shop looks like a magazine spread.

Red, that's really terrible. Maybe you'll get some more pull when you're a big dog.

Had every intention of working on my laundry cabinets today but decided to work on the yard with mrs Pez instead. Well, we had shrubageddon or maybe bushpocalyose.










The before picture is too big to upload but we probably made 50-75 lbs of shrub trimmings, and another hundred of tree trimmings. I still have maybe 50' of hedgerow to do the same thing to and my arms are already killing me. Maybe I'll paint cabinets this afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

$2 towel bar is now installed…









At least that is what the dowel cost me….


----------



## Tugboater78

Just got back from garden dept at a couple big box stores. Looks like flowerbed work for me as well Today Since she has a black thumb.. everything dies if she plants it.


----------



## RPhillips

First coat of finish laid on my bench… now I'm off to work… hate night shifts with a passion


----------



## Pezking7p

tug, nice work fulfilling your duty as a human forklift . What'd you get?

Rob, what finish?


----------



## john2005

Whats with the sidewalk to nowhere Pez?


----------



## TheFridge

It's for "bush" inspection.


----------



## Slyy

Red - bummer with the bro, hopefully he can get on eventually. Always a rub to see someone who arguably deserves/earned something just to know less deserving have already gotten it, essentially without even trying. Still anxious to see how things turn out for you in your own job endeavors Dan, excited for you and the fam.

Smitty - any shot you post of your workspace fills me green to the top with jealousy. Still can't get over how dramatic the change was/is with the floors it so seriously pulled the shop into a whole other world of serious vintage workspace.

Rob - feel Ya on the shifts, not nights for me but I seriously hate the neccesity of working weekends right now, one more year for weekends and this particular chapter of school in (I hope!).

Well for me, the post work Sunday and Monday free time is kicking in: no lab Monday so have the whole day free (haven't had one of those since Christmas). Still on semi-wait status on the ruobo-ish bench, so got rough cuts done on the parts for the sawbench, and the legs glued up as well. Thought about pre-glue up cheating the mortises but figured this bench is also good functional practice so I'll just chop 'em out the ol' fashioned way. All the parts:









The tops are dimensioned and square, as is one of the legs, others waiting for the same. Still doing some practice DT's since I still absolutley suck at those. Thinking of making a guide either Sellers or Barron style, hard getting the hang of sawing at an angle.


----------



## Pezking7p

The sidewalk extends back to the side of the shop where there is another room. I think that room was used for butchering animals or hanging meat or both?


----------



## Tugboater78

Nothing too special, cleaned up the flower beds and yard a bit. She and kiddos wanted flowers and we got some tomato plants. 

















This bed i built about 6 yrs ago, rrplaced 4 huge taxus bushes.









This side, she wants me to match now, but with a platform for that bench ive gotta replace the boards on.. in the next week.. she hinted. I laughed.. i dont halfass retaining walls, spent 5 years as a landscape foreman and itwas my college major.

Likemy winter weights for my truck? Couple brake drums from a semi, which we are contemplating on cleaning up and using for huge flower pots…

Full frontal









Mater plants


----------



## Airframer

We had some nice weather today so work got done.. and a saw till was born.










And as you can see someone has already moved in… I guess I should have made it to fit 7 saws instead of 6 lol..










He knew immediately what went in there.. put his saw in and warned me it was "sharp!"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Another convo from a locomotive ya'll might enjoy:

Me: Back from your medical leave ehh? Feeling better? Doc figure it out what was up with your heart and blood pressure? 
Jed (conductor): Ya, they finally figured out it was all the energy drinks I was havin. 
Me: Oh ya, how many were you drinkin?
Jed: Oh, about 10-12 Monsters a day for awhile there. 
Me: What Duh? You didn't think that might be bad for you?
Jed: Well no, I just knew it gave me heartburn. 
Me: And expensive?
Jed: ya, I figure it was costing me about a grand a month. 
Me: Jed, did your mom have any kids that lived?
Jed: heh.


----------



## john2005

...


----------



## Slyy

Made me laugh Red, not
Sure how to comment on that one though….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx for all the shop comments, no one understands shoptime enthusiasm like you guys do.

Looking good, Tug, and some awesome tambor goodness, AF. And Monster is a habit like coffee, only wayyyyy more expensive. But 10-12 a day? Geez!!


----------



## ToddJB

Been a busy weekend for me.

Smitty, as always I love the atmosphere you've created.

Tug and Pez good work on the yards.

Red, that's some funny ish. I'm considering just buying some caffeine pills to get my fix instead of coffee, tea and soda. I, thankfully, don't have a substance addictive personality so I think it'd be fine.

Smitty, I might be joining you in my first comissoned piece soon. It is a simple table as well. And with their "off the cuff" budget it will likely be pine too. She sending me insertion pics this week.

And tomorrow I'm going to busting out some dumbed down versions of those raised bed gardens for another friend. She's just going to cover materials and I'll donate labor. She's so generous with her time and resources and has a dead beat hubby so this is the least we can do.

And Im going to be making Jack a wheelbarrow for his birthday, which is next month.

Tonight is shop douche in prep of all this.


----------



## Lucasd2002

Good weekend. Saw the Braves beat the Mets on Saturday night. Sandwiched around that, I built a couple of simple plywood cabinets for the garage wall to get some clutter off the ground. First time making lock rabbet joints.


----------



## jmartel

First kayak of the year for me today. Of course, the wind always picks up on the return leg, and it's always heading at you. Water's still super cold, too.


----------



## ToddJB

Good looking joint there, Lucas.


----------



## Lucasd2002

Thanks Todd. Please forward the "insertion pics" when you receive them (assuming she is a 7 or better).

Eric- tool cabinet looks great. My daughter appears to be a bit younger than your son and is fascinated with my orange-handled spring clamps.


----------



## Tim457

Nice work guys. Lol at insertion.

I pulled out this beat up chisel from a pile of tools where the previous owner and decided to scrape off some of the paint splatters. What I assumed was a grease stained or plastic handle turned out to be ebony. I just want to say that whatever butcher cracked the handle on an ebony Tillotson and bent it to wrench open paint cans or whatever should be shot.


----------



## ShaneA

I have an 1/8" Tillotson somewhere, that is only the second one I have ever seen. I know absolutely nothing about them. I am sure I picked it as a "throw in" on some random purchase. Mine did not/does not have an ebony handle though. That is extra sweet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hemp rope. You clever [email protected] I heart you Stef.

Hell yeah Tug!! Looks fantastic.

Smitty your shop is simply stunning. So wonderful.

Baby Af; cool beans.

Red, WTF?! Punch Jed in the face for me.

Enthusiastically looking forward to the wheelbarrow-ness Todd.

Ha! @ Lucas' insertion request. Seconded.


----------



## ToddJB

Insertion = Inspiration.

Auto-correct you know me well.


----------



## Lucasd2002

> Insertion = Inspiration.
> 
> - ToddJB


Agreed.


----------



## jmartel

I got a Dust Deputy cyclone this weekend. Man that thing makes a big difference, even compared to my homemade Thein dust separator. Don't know why I waited this long to pick it up.


----------



## chrisstef

For a shop vac or a DC jmart? I think once I get all set up with dust collection im gonna invest in one of them bad boys.


----------



## jmartel

I've got it hooked up to a Shop Vac right now. It's just bolted to a ply top for a trash can and then hooked up to the shop vac.

$50 for just the cyclone. You will want another shop vac hose though. A 2.5" dust collection hose will need a fitting to connect to the ports as it's too large without them. I think I'm going to be cleaning out my shop vac bucket pretty good tonight and then swapping a HEPA filter back on it since the filter won't clog now. I've got it Jerry-rigged up right now, but I think I might just buy a 20ft vac hose and call it a day. Then I will almost never have to move the vac/trash can around the shop.


----------



## Tugboater78

Jmart i bought ome a year or 2 ago and love it. I put a hepa filter in shopvac and a bag. Only problem ive had with it is that shavings dont always end up in the container and slip right into the vac.









All the dust.. ends up in the container, unless it falls over..


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I've heard that plane shavings will go right through. Makes sense though since they are so light but large surface area. But, plane shavings don't clog filters, so I don't see it as being a problem.


----------



## 7Footer

Been wanting to pick me up a cyclone too, I'm tired of my homemade dust separator, it's always in the way and I'm sure a cyclone will work way better…

Smitty's shop always looks like it should be on the cover of a magazine…

Mini AF loves it.

Insertion, lol.

Co-worker was at a automotive swap meet over the weekend, called me and said there were some planes, he sent me a pic and there was also a spoke… Ended up getting a Lakeside R7, a Stanley SW #64 spoke and a #3, all in damn good shape, spoke just needs to be refinished, not a bad haul for 40 clams. I'm especially stoked about the little spoke.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats bud. Nice haul.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Haul. Was Lakeside the brand under Montgomery Ward?


----------



## JayT

7, if your jointer has R 7 cast into the base with a Lakeside iron, it's probably a Rockford. Rockford had some sort of relationship with Marsh planes (both manufactured in the same building and the same frog design) but for some reason used a lot of Lakeside stamped irons. A bit more information can be found here

I picked up a Rockford 5-1/2 a few months ago. Very well made plane.


----------



## 7Footer

I think so…. It's in fantastic shape, prob. 95% japanning, knob and handle are kinda cheesy but it's a solid plane… Don't really need a #7 but couldn't pass it up… 
Edit: yes and yes Jay, R7 stamped and Lakeside on the iron… Thanks for the info!


----------



## chrisstef

Killer haul for 40 bones 7. You don't think youll need a #7 until you need it, and then youre SOL if you aint got one.


----------



## jmartel

Looks to be in really clean shape, too.


----------



## 7Footer

It is in great shape…. Idk what I'm gonna do yet, because although I dont have a #7, my Sargent Autoset 722 is kinda like a 7, it's like 2" shorter than my Bedrock 608 so I kinda sub the Autoset as a #7…. Haven't been in that situation yet though Stef, maybe I'll have to hold onto it for a while in case that situation arises? ;-)

I never find planes in this good of shape around here for a reasonable price, high end or not. Reading that site JayT linked it sounds like it's not the early Rockford, but still a pretty well made plane..


----------



## chrisstef

Well I guess when you've got a 608 and a 722 you can make due. Braggart lol. That thing is clean man.


----------



## john2005

> Smitty s shop always looks like it should be on the cover of a magazine…


Right?

And nice score 7


----------



## RPhillips

Nice score 7!


----------



## jmartel

Just picked up some white oak to make a set of tap handles for a friend starting a brewery in Virginia Beach. Hopefully his business endeavor works out for him. He's a chemical engineer, so I can't think of a better job that he'd ever want.


----------



## Slyy

Nice Score 7!

I find inspiration in insertion as well Todd, gets the blood flowing, ya know?

Shop clean-up interspersed with Test Studying, rainy day Monday has all the fun I can handle.


----------



## Tugboater78

Nice haul 7 just got me one of those spokeshaves myself.

Todays project… semi portable miter stand loosly based on downtoearth woodworkers.
92×20x6



















One sheet of ply.. in bottom picture


----------



## bhog

That's a cool miter saw stand.

Finally finished this today.


----------



## bhog

Such a pain in the ass to post pics.


----------



## SASmith

Nice box, B.


----------



## bhog

Thanks , Bud.


----------



## Tugboater78

And it begins..

















Beautiful box bhog…


----------



## DanKrager

That's a nice manly box, hog.

I'm not understanding the center of the lid. Natural grain? Art work? Is it a secret how that was done? 

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Your finish squills are off the charts hog. That box is sick.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hog's a pimp.

Six door jams….brushed with three coats of white paint. Then reinstalled doors with new hardware. I is pooped.

Before…kinda:









After. 









Lotta white….but better than is used to be. Plan A was to put in solid oak doors….but I'm only doing that if we're staying. Gotta repaint the hall and living room now. I don't really care for painting.


----------



## chrisstef

The good news is that your wife will like the white trim so much youll get to do it again in a new place. Trust me on this one.


----------



## bandit571

I hate painting









Still scraping paint off of my fingers, as lots ran down the handle and onto …me.

Boss wanted a shiny white colour, this is after a coat of primer. Next coat will be the shiny stuff…


----------



## jmartel

The white does look better to me as well.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sweet it worked!

Waiting on school bus to get here, then off to get some sand and pack gravel and blocks to lay a footer for wall.. in the mud

Decided to rain all night after digging a 14+ inch deep trench in the yard… grumble


----------



## racerglen

Amazing stuff isn't it Justin, just a simple soak and ta dah instant "antique" or at least not so eye catching .
Just don't pour it back and try to make pickles now ;-)


----------



## Tim457

> That s a nice manly box, hog.
> 
> I m not understanding the center of the lid. Natural grain? Art work? Is it a secret how that was done?
> 
> DanK


I agree, that's a sweet box Hog. Dan, if I'm not mistaken, that's Hog's patented dyeing technique with a few dye colors and passes to pop the grain.

Tug, just don't forget a baking soda water rinse or you'll have a rusty pile of screws. I didn't have a chance to rinse a plane I was soaking and got a nice even rust coat all over it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Your finish squills are off the charts hog. That box is sick.
> - chrisstef


Holy crap!! Truth.

Luck you Red. Nice work.

Painting sucks it.

Looks good Bandit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JBlanco.


----------



## jmartel

Jtired.


----------



## 7Footer

Hog is the next Charles Neil, fo real. Dude got mad skillz.

Very nice Red, the white is a great balance between the floor and walls.

I just made an Adam Sandler reference to my co-worker, he didn't get it, he didn't know that Adam Sandler made a CD back in the day… So I played At A Medium Pace for him. lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> The good news is that your wife will like the white trim so much youll get to do it again in a new place. Trust me on this one.
> 
> - chrisstef


hehehe. I think everyone is sick of golden oak and dark brown pine these days. My painter buddy told me to spray the door frames. I thought it'd take longer with all the masking….but in retrospect, he was right. Brushing 3-4 coats on six door jams and trim ate up a lot of hours. Even with using an oiled based primer, that brown took a lot of coats to cover. 
My buddy rolled a coat of oil primer on the doors, then sprayed two coats of latex. They look pretty good for just being flat hollow-core doors. On to the next project.


----------



## Tim457

Hah 7, I'm comin outta da booth! He actually made a few more but that's from the only one I've heard. Assistant principal's big day was pretty funny too back in the day.


----------



## bandit571

A project suggestion to those with a wee bit of time on their hands









A Quilt Rack I made a few years ago…pallet wood stuff.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I just made an Adam Sandler reference to my co-worker, he didn t get it, he didn t know that Adam Sandler made a CD back in the day… So I played At A Medium Pace for him. lol.
> 
> - 7Footer


She made manwich the other night and i started singing "sloppy joe, sloppy sloppy joe" and i got the oddest look…

So site refused to upload pictures today.. but im playing in the mud and sand.. and making drawers for miter stand..


----------



## Tugboater78

Mop mop mop..all day long, mop mop mop while i sing this song..


----------



## jmartel

I always enjoyed Opera man, myself.


----------



## chrisstef

JPhantom


----------



## bandit571

Need to find a saw blade, that won't break the bank.

have an all metal Skil Home Shop Circular Saw. Model 520 With a 6 " or6-1/2" blade.

Here's the tricky part: It needs to have a diamond knock out to attach the blade to the arbor.

Saw runs great, the steel blade that was on not so good. Right hand threads to hold the bolt in place.

For $5 one year, I got the saw, three very bad blades, a green metal case to hold the saw, and a pair of brand new brushes! Had to repair the cord was about all it needed. May send the case up to the Local JVS and let their Auto Body class repaint it. 
So, I take Forrest would be out of the question? Maybe a Dewalt one?

Hated opera, except the one by Queen…


----------



## jmartel

Bandit, check out Freud Diablo blades at Home Depot. I believe they have the diamond knock out if I remember right. Cheap, and very good quality.

And Adam Sandler's Opera Man from SNL's weekend update. Not regular opera.


----------



## JayT

> Bandit, check out Freud Diablo blades at Home Depot. I believe they have the diamond knock out if I remember right. Cheap, and very good quality.


+1 to the Freud blades. They are the only brand of 6-1/2in blades we carry with the knockout.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure, do you think it might be too good a blade for this thing?









Might need to buff this one up a bit









Case WILL need a little work, though.









At least this label is intact. Just a $5 saw….


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit i have saw almost the same i havent been able to find blades for. Twas my grandpas, been sitting on a shelf due to same issue. Ill have to look those blades up.


----------



## Tugboater78

Drawers! Currently have false fronts ready to put on.. but gotta go to a school play.


----------



## woodcox

Little breezy here in the sl,ut…


----------



## chrisstef

Not the way to go about dumping a load^

"Ill see you on the darkside of the moon"


----------



## jmartel

Jtracksaw.


----------



## Tugboater78

Jexhausted










This time next week ill be repacking my bags..


----------



## DanKrager

Jplywood, that is an interesting "review" of a track saw clone. Festool saw I have does not have zero clearance on the out side of the blade either, and it cuts very cleanly. I'm believing that the quality of cut, hand saw or TS lies in the geometry of the blade. Some depends on the quality of the veneer and how it has been treated (handled) and how well it has been glued up.

Looks like you're making great progress. Thank you for posting your process.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Dan,

The Festool has what they call a "splinter guard" on the front outboard side of their saw here:










That small piece basically performs the same as a zero clearance insert. The grizzly does not have that piece, but some people have made their own by drilling and tapping the aluminum body, and bolting on some wood there.

But yes, it's mainly in the blade. I'm just using the stock blade since I'm cutting oversized at the moment. I'll pick up a Freud or a Festool blade later.

I will likely be making a spliter guard and replacing the blade before the next project with it, but I needed to get working on this project first.


----------



## Tugboater78

truck is screaming at me is got 1500 pounds of sand and fifty landscape blocks in the back of it and I have bad shocks

props to the 4.3 liter engine not even straining…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oxalic Acid (Bar Keepers Friend) or sanding?


----------



## Pezking7p

I bought the ultimate crosscut blade, I think it's a Diablo 1080. Not sure what that translates into a track saw blade number. Anyway it worked AWESOME for plywood without a zero clearance insert. No tearout even on cheap 1/4" stuff. You should really go buy one at Home Depot today.

Started working on cleaning up the rental house last night. We have a lot of potential renters but the place is a mess right now. Needs new floors, new bathroom, and lots of paint. Hopefully we can crank it out this weekend.


----------



## johnstoneb

Tony
I would try Barkeepers Friend but think you will probably end up sanding.


----------



## chrisstef

I might try scraping first, then oxalic acid, then sanding. That would be my order of attack. Cool little phone table T.

So we just landed a pretty big job for this summer and the general contractor called us in to give them a number on cleaning out the old crawlspace / storage space. Oh my sweet jeebus is there some cast iron tonnage down there. Lag bolts by the pallet, at least 50 monster electric motors (guessing 40 hp's), windows, doors, and all the cast iron goodies a rustaholic could ever dream of. Its rusterbation worthy. As soon as the deal is signed Stef is a goin treasure huntin. Ive pegged it as 10 guys 2 1/2 weeks just to haul it all out. I might even have spotted an old butcher block down there.


----------



## jmartel

> I bought the ultimate crosscut blade, I think it s a Diablo 1080. Not sure what that translates into a track saw blade number. Anyway it worked AWESOME for plywood without a zero clearance insert. No tearout even on cheap 1/4" stuff. You should really go buy one at Home Depot today.
> - Pezking7p


Yeah, I've got a 60T crosscut blade that I normally use with a zero clearance insert which works quite well. I need to make insert plates for my new saw though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Tug, keep us in progress pics please.

Hope you are able to get it all done quick Pez.

Awesome Stef! Good luck on the pickings.

Thank ya guys.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony is that for your rotary phone?

Nice, Stef. Keep your virtual friends in mind when your elbow deep.



> Needs new floors, new bathroom, and lots of paint. Hopefully we can crank it out this weekend.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Ambitious little booger, ain't ya?


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like Stef will be outfitting his shop soon with some old arn.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was thinking the land line/answering machine and a lamp. Or maybe a place to fix on the days I use the left arm or right toes.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef, that sounds awesome! Hope you can post some p-slorn pics of that iron goodness.

Sweet little table there an-tony-oh.

Didn't take much to get that #3 to make some wispy little shavings. 









Edit: Pez, just get some help from Red, he'll go full ninja and bust it out in a day!


----------



## chrisstef

Portions of the building date back to the late 1800's when Pratt & Whitney occupied it for machining. Judging on the amount of junk in that storage space, some of it might be original. Here's a birds eye of the old girl.










Provided we get some signed paperwork we'll have to remove all the roofing, all the windows, and gut whats left of the interior along with sandblasting all the lead paint off the inside of the exterior walls.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I think I used to audit those guys. Big open space in one of those wings?


----------



## 7Footer

Holy hell. P&W made some quality aircraft engines and turbines…. Man thats gonna be awesome. 
Also fitting that part of the building looks like it has a boner, double the excitement for Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Huge job Stef. Fantastic possibilities too. Hope you get it.


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of big open spaces in those wings Kevin. For the most part its wide open. Wood floors with steel plating for fork lift paths throughout. Its in view from the capitol building 2 blocks down on the corner, juust as the neighborhood starts to get seedy.

Yea 7, my FIL works for P&W as one of their machine mechanics. I don't think that they did a ton in this building as they've got 5 or 6 other campus' in state. Its also not nearly contaminated enough for their standards lol. I think their main engine plant is in Middletown or Cheshire. You always manage to see a wang in everything dontcha buddy.

Lol @ fix day T. Def go for the toes. No evidence.

Todd - ill def keep you guys in mind. I saw 8" cast iron casters galore. Seemed like there was a lot of old electrical components. Ohh there was also "survival biscuits" in the old fallout shelter. About 30 crates of em. Bet there's no mouse poo.


----------



## DanKrager

JMartel, that little gizmo must be an accessory for the Festool saw. I do not have one unless I somehow left it in the box. Have to check. 
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Nice stef, how does it work for who gets to keep the stuff that's salvaged?


----------



## jmartel

On the website that I pulled it from it said it was included. Oh well. It's something I plan on adding to mine anyway.

Stef, has it been stripped of the wiring/pipes yet? I'm sure there's a lot of money from scrap copper wiring and maybe pipes in there.


----------



## Lucasd2002

Sounds like there could be some fun stuff in there Stef. Almost makes me want to come back to CT. ALMOST. Ok, there is probably nothing that could make me move back to CT. I did work for a UTC company up there (not P&W).


----------



## 7Footer

Thats cool Stef, I never knew how huge of a company they were until I went to this Aviation convention in Vegas a few years ago….. I know like 60% of my material is dong jokes, thats all I got!


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - usually we are contracted to remove all the junk, owner has first right of salvage from there its kind of considered ours but theres usually a little bit of politics involved if cool stuff gets involved. I typically give the super for the GC first dibs on stuff just to get on the good side. Inside of the company, my boss will get first crack at goodies but im a bit quicker than he is. Eye sight is better too.

Jmart - yea the copper termites have broken into the building. It looked like they got most of the accessible wiring but probably didn't pull it all the way back to the switchgears, at least we hope. Took the heavy gauge stuff that they could pull along with most of the bus bars in the switchgear. Low voltage seems intact (insert sarcasm).

I didn't know you were an ex CT guy lucas .. or maybe I did. Im not very smart lol.

I also just pushed out a fart that almost resulted in bad news.


----------



## ToddJB

Cast Iron casters would be awesome. And if you see anything like this bad boy, that would be worth some serious trading ish to me:


----------



## Buckethead

Cool job coming up there stef. I love the kind where goodies are a potential.

Would love to see some shots of any timbers used for floor joists, rafters, etc…


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## Buckethead

Thats a fantastic shot, justin. You like it now, but wait a year. It might make you cry.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ya….like this one.


----------



## Buckethead

I've got a couple of those as well. The compliance officer has forbidden the posting of pics of my girls online. I must remain compliant.

Snap the shot and think "Awww".

Look at it a year later and "Niagra Falls".


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol @ copper termites.

Todd. Nothing says old school like a line inch button. Now they call it line thread or jog.

Red, come down to NC and go ninja style on my rental. Please?


----------



## woodcox

Power has been out here since 10:30 pm last night. Sent my girls to grandma's house while I baby sit the jenny.









One cord to the fridge, the other to…well, you know….. Shop Time!









Driest winter I can remember, then I get 8" of Armageddon and no electrons in April.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about that WC. We had 50mph gusts at McCarren airport last night. Made a mess of my yard. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Lovin the priorities woodcox. Thats one hell of a way to spend a power outage imo.










Where walden at?


----------



## Tugboater78

stage 1 done, stage 2 in rough planning stage..




































Todays projects, handles not connected yet.. still gotta do some work on drawer fronts and put a finish on.


----------



## ToddJB

Two things I relearned tonight

I need a truck



















And I'm a danged good packer of fragile expensive old things.


----------



## Tugboater78

Trucks are pretty handy Todd

I need a bigger Truck









Not the heaviest load ive put this one through but every curve or big bump in road was making noises in suspension that had me cringing. Worst load i had was 2 bobcat scoops of limestone gravel and a trailer with 15 sheets of 4×10x1/2 drywall at same time. Sitting on bumpstops that day. 97 s10 has a strong heart, engine has yet to disappoint, just in a body not made for heavy work.


----------



## racerglen

Slow and steady as she goes skipper and mind the speed bumps, lol,, been there, had a buddy take me out one weekend to get firewood on his permit. loaded his Toyota to the top of the canopy, just enough room to put the chainsaw in when we were done. Noticed the rear tiires were quite bulged out, fixed that in the 1st small town after a slow run in, then it's on to the highway..4th gear fine, slide up into 5th…oops..lets make the last 16 miles in 4th and hold the speed below 40mph..not a good thing to have the front wheels off the pavement !


----------



## jmartel

I had a little S-10 just like that, except with the 4banger engine. Damn thing was so slow. I did manage to get a pretty reliable 26mpg with it though. About 23 with a 500lb bike in the bed. A few times I had 2 500lb bikes in it, plus 2 people and all their associated gear filling the bed/cab. Poor truck was practically dragging the bumper on the ground, but we made it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd likes his ish packed tight.

Wasn't it you with the phenomenal parallel parking picture a while back?

Flower bed/wall came out nice Tug.


----------



## ToddJB

> Wasn t it you with the phenomenal parallel parking picture a while back?
> 
> AnthonyReed


Oh, you mean this lil gem?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That.

The hitch bumping up the challenge.


----------



## Tugboater78

Still a lot to do, but about 60% there..

Laminate top and more..


----------



## bandit571

Not much to say today, except..

RETIRED! Last night at work is now over, tools hauled home. Now Officially a BUM!

And not a bloody thing planned for the next few days….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations you silly bastard. I am happy for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Bandito … maybe now you wont be so damn grouchy lol. Just kiddin. Kinda. But seriously, congratulations. Ill hoist a mountain dew in your honor.


----------



## racerglen

Welcome to the Ol Fart exclusive club Bandit ! Nothing personal Kevin, best I could come up with on short notice ;-)
The U.S. has the AARP, here it's CARP, hmmmm, something smellls..must be all the young punks whining about how much longer they have to go lol


----------



## Tugboater78

Congrats bandit!!

Aye my truck has a slightly better than stock 4.3L v6 350 v8 with 2 cylinders cut off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Bandit! (You suck)


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit, I like the way you retire - nothing going on. Kev has a thing or two to learn from you. Congrats, Sir.


----------



## Tim457

Congratulations Bandit. Even though I grew up drinking Mellow Yellow, I'll join stef in hoisting a Mountain Dew in your honor.

Todd is an accomplished packer.


----------



## racerglen

AAAhh, peace and quiet for a while.. there've been horny Pigeons and or Doves hanging around the area for some days calling for a beatch, no end to it..then like magic, a high pitched squee from a Kestril..dead quiet, even the Jays and Crows aren't advertizing for now. Sweet..


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, what time tonight for a toast? Pics required.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Bandit. Now everyone around you will suddenly find better uses for your time than you expected to spend it. Most retired folk I've talked to are busier than ever before.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congratulations Bandit. I'm glad for you. Now back to ^&%#* work for me.


----------



## dbray45

Congrats Bandit - I have 3 1/2 years to go.


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats Bandit!



> Congrats Bandit - I have 3 1/2 years to go.
> 
> - dbray45


If things don't change before I get there I've got 37 more lol


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Bandit. Now the wife will have a LOT of things for you to do


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Bandit! Your life is about to become busier than it ever has before.

In the US it's AARP, in Canada it's CARP, and for those like Mos who have 37 years to go it's CRAP.

Got a big box of the good stuff in the mail from Red today. Thanks BRK. I see more saw handles in my future.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang that's some crazy grain.


----------



## jmartel

Damn, Red's been holding out on us. I've got some nice walnut that I'm hoarding, but not sure that it's as crazy as that stuff.

And if it makes you feel better, Mos, I've got 38 if you are estimating a standard 65 years old at retirement (I'm hoping it will be like 10 years sooner, but who knows)

Speaking of figured wood, I want to go here and blow my life's savings. Expensive but oh lawd it's amazing looking:
http://nwtimber.net/shop-all-wood-types.html


----------



## Buckethead

Congrats to Bandito!

Tug, I like what you're cooking there. I need more shop furniture. That looks like a nice chop saw or drill press station. (Or a host of other possibilities).

Stef, need daily updates on epic job status. Stat.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol bucket. It'll likely be no news for a while then it will be full steam ahead, you know how that goes. I plan on grabbing my lead guy and going spelunking in the belly of the beast soon though. As soon as I can free up old boy for a half a day we're goin in cap'n.


----------



## Buckethead

At least a daily teaser. I'd like to fantasize about 40 HP motors some more.


----------



## Slyy

Tony still likes tubular meats

Bob's got a crazy handle on things (or will)

Todd can squeeze it in tight

JLoad wants to blow his all over some wood

Glen's got the hawts for some frisky birds(legal in Canada?)

Tug knows how to take a big load

Stefs got the whittaker eye

And Bandit is freaking retired!!! Congrats buddy! Only 30-ish something for me too!

Finals week is quickly approaching and been away doing way too much damn studying and homework, God was school so much easier when I was young and frankly didn't give an ish!
Did try my hand at my first real set of DT's now that I could actually get in the shop again. Did some tails (first try was ABISMAL from a week or so ago) tried again with more success, pictures here respectively:

















Just gotta practice out some pins. Feel like I can actually saw at an angle and not totally f things up.
Strong fellas!


----------



## Tugboater78

Laminate to put on, adjustable fence with T track and dust collection hood/piping left to do. With an adjustable fence i left myself open for a possible slider upgrade one day if this one poops out.
Not finished but dont see me getting the other things done for a few days.. so i put it in spot and did some rearranging and cleaning of shop, drawers already full, need more..

LN event at Pop Wood tomorrow.. gonna go get me an eyeful.


----------



## Airframer

Did shop things today…


----------



## Slyy

Noice Eric.

Wow didn't even see the 30K posts! Threads getting epic.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks nice Tug. You could put a wide drawer right underneath the saw for more storage.

Those dovetails look just fine Jake. All that's left is to pare to the line.


----------



## jmartel

Quiet in here today.


----------



## chrisstef

Im ready for a nap.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Quiet in here today.
> 
> - jmartel


That's cuz we're not retired.


----------



## theoldfart

^ so sad, too bad


----------



## Airframer

> Quiet in here today.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> That s cuz we re not retired.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


On paper officially I am but financially an realistically.. far from it lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yeah….they come to snuff the rooster….


----------



## jmartel

Outdoor bench for the new table?


----------



## theoldfart

Red, did you just say choke the chicken?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yepper. I've got most of my to-do list done in case we sell the house…. so back to the outdoor set.

Alice in Chains might be after your day Kev…;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Way after, Hendrix, Joplin, and Lead Zeppelin more in my time frame. Little Feat as well.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Kevin - we are close in age, and listen to a lot of the same music, but you should not limit yourself. Alice in Chains, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Tool, Disturbed… give them a try. I have a Joe Bonamassa concert in 2 weeks, and Tedeshi and Trucks at the end of June. I listen to everything but Polka & Opera.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm more of a JS Bach kinda guy. Or MDC. Similar stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Paul might be my favorite baby-boomer.

I like all good music too man. Actually, you could say Rooster is a protest song….30 years later.


----------



## jmartel

> I m more of a JS Bach kinda guy. Or MDC. Similar stuff.
> 
> - Buckethead


If we're talking Classical, for me it doesn't get any better than Gustav Holst's Planets Suite (especially Jupiter). But I have to be in the right mood for classical music, and have it going on decent speakers to appreciate it.

Last night's shop session/ride to work this morning was Metallica's Master of Puppets album. So, quite a bit different.


----------



## Buckethead

Ya… Bach is nice. Here's a bit of MDC for the kids:





View on YouTube


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## Hammerthumb

> ^Paul might be my favorite baby-boomer.
> 
> I like all good music too man. Actually, you could say Rooster is a protest song….30 years later.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Well thanks Red! Here is my favorite.


----------



## TheFridge

Disturbed, Papa Roach, and Saliva killed metal as we know it! Sorry hammer 

Try some Crowbar, Odd Fellows Rest album. Good stuff.


----------



## Tugboater78

Disnt come away with any tools but she has a better idea of what i could get for gifts. LN stuff is pretty sweet

Walked out of there with some reading material and some jajoba oil.



















Metallica pearl Jam nirvana candlebox rhcp tool staind..and a lot more.. such as tupac etc.. classic rock..


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Disturbed, Papa Roach, and Saliva killed metal as we know it! Sorry hammer
> 
> Try some Crowbar, Odd Fellows Rest album. Good stuff.
> 
> - TheFridge


Just commenting on Old Fart expanding his music library. I am quit particular to blues guitar players, or any good guitar player ie. Gary Moore, Rory Gallagher, Roy Buchanon, Buddy Guy, Stevie Ray. Here is one of my current favorites. Will be seeing him first week of May.


----------



## theoldfart

State of the (my) shop, nuthin', zilch, nada. Haven't been in there in three weeks, sucks. I hate medical bureaucracies. and financial and brokerage corporations that don't give a damn. Can you tell what kind of day, week, month i'm having?

That's my rant, now back to the music. Paul my music collection is something like 500 vinyl records and 1,000 cd's as well as 2 terra bytes of digital music. My tastes run from contemporary and classic jazz, classical music from the 14'th century and on, blue grass as well as new grass, American roots music and real country music. Even some operatic arias! Been avidly listening to music since I was 10 years old, played bass in a garage band, and sang in choirs ( voice changed late)


----------



## Hammerthumb

> State of the (my) shop, nuthin , zilch, nada. Haven t been in there in three weeks, sucks. I hate medical bureaucracies. and financial and brokerage corporations that don t give a damn. Can you tell what kind of day, week, month i m having?
> 
> That s my rant, now back to the music. Paul my music collection is something like 500 vinyl records and 1,000 cd s as well as 2 terra bytes of digital music. My tastes run from contemporary and classic jazz, classical music from the 14 th century and on, blue grass as well as new grass, American roots music and real country music. Even some operatic arias! Been avidly listening to music since I was 10 years old, played bass in a garage band, and sang in choirs ( voice changed late)
> 
> - theoldfart


Awesome! Your collection sounds a bit larger than mine. I have almost 3 terrabytes filled on a drive I keep at work.
You just need to add some Alice in Chains!

The hobby I share with my wife is concerts. Average about 15 a year. We travel the western US for a good show. My wife never liked blues music until I introduced her to some Stevie Ray a few years ago. The only shows she likes to go to now are 70s rock (Eric Clapton, Leon Russel, Van Morrison) or any good blues guitar music. Have not been able to get her to go to any modern rock or metal. Couldn't even get her to go to see Def Leopard.


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, I always regretted not seeing Stevie Ray though i did see his brother Jimmie with the Fabulous Thunderbirds. Great show. We have several good venues in our town along with a great roots record company called Signature Sounds. We see at least two to three shows during the summer season, We also spend a lot of time in Tanglewood listening to the Boston Symphony. Yo Yo Ma is there a lot along with Joshua Bell. Both artists have crossover blue grass style groups.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Being in Las Vegas, we get a lot of good concerts come thru. Have not seen Yo Yo Ma, but would not pass that up. Not much in the way of symphony orchestra, although there is a couple of outdoor amphitheaters in town that have summer concerts.

We do get a lot of older bands that come through that my wife wants to see. Joe Cocker, CSN, Edgar Winter. Saw Edgar Winter last year at the Palms. Rick Derringer at that show also. Then Edgar's brother Johnnie came out. I am so sorry I did not see him a few years before. He could barely walk, and did not do well on guitar. At least we got to see him before he passed. He was a great talent in his day!

One of my wife's favorites is Johnnie Lang. We have seen him at least 10 times.


----------



## chrisstef

> Disturbed, Papa Roach, and Saliva killed metal as we know it! Sorry hammer
> 
> Try some Crowbar, Odd Fellows Rest album. Good stuff.
> 
> - TheFridge


They just diverted it for a bit bucket. Try 5 finger death punch, mudvanye and slipknot for decent metal.

Paul do me a favor and listen to the first 2 tracks of The mars volta's album deloused in the comatorium. The drummer is unreal.


----------



## TheFridge

5fdp, mudvayne, slipknot. Ehh.

Volta bass player and drummer are on time. They lost me after Frances the mute though.

Edit: I am a snob when it comes to music 
Mudvayne bass and drums and slipknot drums are awesome. I play a bit of bass. I try to channel my inner geezer butler.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'll give them a try Stef. What I like about contemporary music is powerful vocals, and great bass and drum collaborations. Although I think a lot of modern bands lack soul in lead guitar.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Also agree with Fridge on Mudvayne and Slipknot.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed. Ampitechture or whatever that album was called, was quits for me.

Richardson Bros No. 15, 8 ppi, xcut is cleany up. Circa 1880 im guessing.


----------



## TheFridge

I thoroughly enjoy any black sabbath without Ronnie James Dio.

Edit: I mostly listen to the same stuff I've listened to 17 or so years ago. Mostly local New Orleans/ Louisiana metal. Pantera, acid bath, crowbar, goat whore, soilent green, crisis to name a few.


----------



## Airframer

> crossover blue grass style groups.
> 
> - theoldfart


You mean like this?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Also agree with Fridge on Mudvayne and Slipknot.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Aye!

Pantera , every now and then i fall back on them.
counting crows, wallflowers, sublime, toadies… some more of my favs.


----------



## TheFridge

Sublime… Brings back memories with a lot of smoke in the air.


----------



## jmartel

I used to listen to a lot of Ska and Reggae, but now the Ska is at least pretty limited to Streetlight Manifesto and maybe a handful of others. Still have some Sublime in the playlists, as well.


----------



## woodcox

Ha^ wife got me to like incubus in that context.


----------



## Slyy

My iTunes is just as likely to play some Franz Liszt as it is to play some Tool! Though I'm with JHolst here, Jupiter is hard to beat!
Weezer, Incubus, Audioslave (best power group) man the 90's earlier 00's had some dang good music!

It's dangerous reminding you numbskulls this here but my wife has three degrees in Flute/Music and there is a rather large library of classical sheet music, I'd actually love to make her some shelved version of this someday:


----------



## Lucasd2002

On the to-do list for today: make French cleats for my new garage cabinets. Is doubling up (2 laminated layers of) 3/4" plywood overkill? Feels about right to me.


----------



## Tugboater78

jake i just got an AnC book with that in it, she said she would really like sonething like that..

Lucas - that seems like overkill, my temporary kitchen uppers are hanging on 1 layer of 3/4 ply loaded with dishes for a few months now…. no issues..


----------



## JayT

Way overkill. All my shop is set up on a single layer 3/4 ply, including a fully loaded plane till. Haven't had any issues.


----------



## DanKrager

I just use 1×4 common pine ripped in 1/2 at 45° for French cleats. They get used all over the place in my shop and hold very heavy stuff without complaint.
DanK


----------



## 489tad

Shop time this weekend, zip zero nada. Going to my nephews wedding tonight. We lucked out he's marring a girl from Chicago. So I show up early at he "upscale male" hair cuts for men. Hot chicks ( sometimes) cutting hair. Every frigen hump is here. These guys don't have yard work to do???? I'll keep you guys posted on anything out of the ordinary at the wedding. Should be interesting seeing my ex-sister in law and her family.

For music I like Clutch


----------



## ToddJB

Lucas I have both of the above set ups. 3/4 and 1x common pine. I like the look of the pine better, and it seems to hold up a bit better too if your going to be moving your items around a bunch. I've had a bit of chip out on the ply.

Bricked my phone yesterday. Check gmail, it froze, powered it off, went to turn it back on it just was stuck at the start up screen. Tried to do some wiping voodoo on it, but no dice. 2 months out from our contract being up. "Oh, hey 1997, I'm back - missed you".


----------



## lateralus819

That happened to me Todd. My phone started randomly messing up. Turned it off then it kept boot looping.

1 year old HTC One. Warranty just ran out. Did some research and it turned out to be a bad Motherboard. Couldn't believe it. I never abused it.

Ended up getting a new Htc One M8 for .01 cents. Picked up the insurance this time lol.


----------



## Airframer

> "Oh, hey 1997, I m back - missed you".
> 
> - ToddJB


I haven't had a cell phone is close to 5 years. I'm kinda permanently stuck in the 90's.. I'm kinda like Portland that way lol..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Bricked my phone yesterday. Check gmail, it froze, powered it off, went to turn it back on it just was stuck at the start up screen. Tried to do some wiping voodoo on it, but no dice. 2 months out from our contract being up. "Oh, hey 1997, I m back - missed you".
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd, I'm all about buying older model phones outright. I currently have a Samsung S3 that I paid $150 for new. They just can't charge much for two models ago, and I don't care if I have the latest greatest. Upsides:
- Don't even need insurance. If I bust it, I can sell it on ebay. By the time I pay the insurance deductible…it wouldn't be worth it. 
- Verizon and AT&T give you a discount if your not under contract….but you usually have to ask for it. Verizon gives $25 off per line, so it's $50 a month off my bill. I can buy a lot of phones outright for that savings.

If you still wanna play the contract game, add another line to your account…moving your number to the new phone. Then in two months, cancel the extra line. I think Lat did that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone else get goosebumps watching the new teaser for Episode 7 of the Star Wars series? Whoever is old enough to remember being absolutely blown away in 1977 has got to be looking forward to December's release…


----------



## jmartel

First camping trip of the year tonight. Just going up to North Cascades NP overnight to test out some of the new gear we got over the winter. Hopefully it's not too cold tonight. I think lows are supposed to be upper 30's or low 40's.


----------



## chrisstef

75 and sunny baby! Relocating 2 azaleas that were planted way to close to one another and in place a new rhody. $15 bones from costco. Worked up a solid sweat this mornin and it felt great. Might just fire up the charcoal this afternoon. Winter can suck a D.

Love me some clutch Dan. 10001110101.

Pretty cool you both play the flute Jake.


----------



## Slyy

Smit - seeing 'ol Ford back in Solo attire got me giggling like a school girl with a crush, wife and I are waiting for advanced tickets to go on sale at our Warren Theater, balcony seats, biggest non IMAX screen in the country, alcohol and food delivered to your seat, what's not to love! I tell ya what, one of the best cinematic moments ever (for me at least) was the first time we got to see this


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Yeah, it's pretty clear, I ain't no size two, but I can shake it, shake it, like I'm supposed to do." (shop dance time)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm not alone here, thanks Jake!


----------



## TheFridge

> Anyone else get goosebumps watching the new teaser for Episode 7 of the Star Wars series? Whoever is old enough to remember being absolutely blown away in 1977 has got to be looking forward to December s release…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I watched it once or twice and almost punched a baby.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm not saying it happened, but I might have shed a VERY MANLY tear upon viewing said trailer. It hit me like none of the prequels were able.


----------



## TheFridge

Especially the part in the dark forest with the sith. And a light saber was drawn…


----------



## Tugboater78

> "Yeah, it s pretty clear, I ain t no size two, but I can shake it, shake it, like I m supposed to do." (shop dance time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


To keep my future step daughter entertained… im there too..

Got that song memoriezed.. and that taylor swift song.. shake it off?


----------



## bandit571

Play List for later:
Blackfoot: Highway Song/Train,Train…live in Zurich
Poison: Talk dirty to me/look what the cat dragged in…Live in St. Louis
Alice Cooper: Bite your head off/Halo of flies/Brutal planet…LIVE with Orianthi
Skynard!: Live in Concert 77 or so..
Cheap Trick: I want you to want..me
Metallica live in Dublin Whisky in the Jar
AC/DC live in Madrid ….all of it.

I think that should do for now….


----------



## jmartel

> Anyone else get goosebumps watching the new teaser for Episode 7 of the Star Wars series? Whoever is old enough to remember being absolutely blown away in 1977 has got to be looking forward to December s release…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yeah, I think this is one that would be worth seeing in IMAX.


----------



## chrisstef

I can get down like that bandito. Solid jam sesh.

December is when it comes out huh. Thats gonna be a long time edging for AF.

Sitting here watching my kid spray himself in the face with a water filled windex bottle. Damn entertaining.


----------



## Slyy

> "Yeah, it s pretty clear, I ain t no size two, but I can shake it, shake it, like I m supposed to do." (shop dance time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Never knew cargo shorts and sandles could look so cool, yet they do!

Ultra rare Saturday off to cheer the wife on at the "Remember the 10" 10k in Stillwater, also did some ancillary rust hunting while we were there!
Can finally claim membership in the heft and hubris club. Gotta find a tote and tote screw for it but on cursory examination it seems otherwise pretty clean!


----------



## TheFridge

> Anyone else get goosebumps watching the new teaser for Episode 7 of the Star Wars series? Whoever is old enough to remember being absolutely blown away in 1977 has got to be looking forward to December s release…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> Yeah, I think this is one that would be worth seeing in IMAX.
> 
> - jmartel


Blew my mind. Never even thought about that. 3D at the least.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Jake, that's a good day rusties. What the story on the saw?


----------



## Mosquito

Spent some time getting a lot of work done on my wifes Desktop… it's almost done now. I have to mount reservoir and Pump, glue the top front and bottom pieces together, final clean up (sanding), some paint, and some finish. Then it's the system install related stuff, like custom power supply cables, and installing the water cooling loop


----------



## JayT

That case is wicked cool, Mos. Can't wait to see it completed.

Looks like a good rust hunt, Jake. I like Union planes, as long as they are later types. I had an early 4-1/2 with right hand threads and couldn't use it because of that. Lat now has it as part of his collection

And I'm trying to blot the image of Red dancing in his shop from my mind. Might have to go dunk my eyes in some bleach.


----------



## Slyy

Mos - steampunk-Esque case is lookin fan-tas-tic man!! Don't see how the wife couldn't love it!!!

Todd - appears to be a Disston No 4, 1897 era medallion. Covered in light rust but pitting looks pretty minimal, unsure if there's an etch.

Jay - not good on dating unions but with the low knob assume it's turn of century at youngest, passed (stupidly) on a union No 7 last summer that woulda been a nice companion!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ouch Jay. I know I'm ugly….but I'm not THAT ugly.

Jake- Cargos, sandles, and tanktops….are my standard gear. Congrats on the heft and hubris.

Smitty- lotta folks are stoked about the new Star Wars. My wife and son are especially. Didn't have the pleasure of seeing the first at its initial screening. I was -2 in '77. lawlz.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, absolutely cool, but please don't use the term SteamPunk. I've seen way too many fine vintage tools and castings violated in the name of Steam Punk art. Most of theses arteests aren't willing to spend the time finding out what they have, just bolt it, glue it and weld it. When the fad is over the art will wind up in a land fill because of uncaring modification. It is a pet peeve of mine. carry on

Thinking about changing my name to the Cantankerous Curmudgeon.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys! It's getting close… going to be happy once it's done 

Kevin, I've named it the "Victorian Desktop". Not much of a 'steam punk' person myself, as I usually attribute that to brass and copper piping, with gearing and such. This is intended to look like it was something that may have been around for a while. At least the grate is still a vent cover, and the corner braces are indeed still corner braces :^)


----------



## Buckethead

By any other name, mos, it's lovely. You truly do fine work.


----------



## Pezking7p

Reds a dancin fool and mos is using language that upsets the curmudgeon.

Walking out the back door when something caught my eye out the window.









Is that tree growing a moose knuckle?








Nope, it's a black snake. About 4' long and just chilling on the end of a branch waiting for unsuspecting birds.

Wife wanted to spend hundreds of dollars on pots to plant vegetables in so obviously i spent the afternoon resawing 2×4s from the kitchen remodel and turning them into a raised bed. Resawing on the table saw is a little sketchy and hurts my poor saw but it worked great just the same.


----------



## john2005

Good day rust hunting here too.

I have never seen so many #45s in one place at one time. He had to have had at least 15. Probably half dozen or more 55s. Not very many of the normal 4s and 5s. Lots of draw knives too. Probably 20-30. He had a very nice 238, but I don't know what I'd ever do with one. He also had piles of saw sharpening equipment. No files, but other stuff. They guys brother was the collector/saw sharpener. He worked by a local mill and sharpened big crosscut saws for sawyers going into the wilderness. Sadly he passed so this guy was unloading the tools.

He was a collector of antique guns and cars. Had a 1911 Ford. Totally original and running. Cooler yet was the 1920 Chevy Racer that had been in the family since '24. Also Stock and running. Had some cool stuff.









































































6" Boice Crane Jointer anyone???


----------



## Mosquito

That does indeed look like a sweet score John!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John, that's the haul you made?? Wow!!!


----------



## john2005

Wasn't quite "you suck" prices, but it wasn't a bad deal either.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Out standing! Talk about an instant assortment of planes!


----------



## ToddJB

Super cool, Mos.

Pez, you've got a nice box.

Dang, John, baller status for a days hunting. Did you get the jointer, too?


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap john! Did you rusterbate when you got home? I would have.

Im startin to get a hankering for a 45.


----------



## Pezking7p

Why don't I recognize the 278? That thing looks cool.


----------



## Buckethead

John, did you buy everything depicted? Holy cow, what a find!!!


----------



## theoldfart

John must be a Rusterfarian, great score.


----------



## Slyy

Wow John that is a good haul all together! Awesome collection just for one hunt!

Stef a feel ya in the 45, would be great to have one to play around with for sure, and "rusterbate"? What a great word, gotta remember that!


----------



## Slyy

Man, 20 years ago today I was hanging out in Mrs. Peter's 6th grade English class when we heard/felt a loud rumble on a cloudless day, little did we know what was happening just 40 miles away at the same time:


----------



## john2005

Did get everything but the jointer. That one is gonna be a lot of work. Its been sittin outside for at least 10 years. Not sure I'm up to the task.

You boys feel like you want to pull the trigger on a 45, let me know. I am headed back out to see him in a couple weeks when my wallet recovers. He said he plans to take the bulk of it to Spokane. They have a big swap meet there in June. I told him to call before he goes.


----------



## woodcox

First time with the coco…









First in a set of drivers. Going to cut a profile template of it to copy for the others. Lee valley only sells a couple different types of shanks now so I need to find a source to match the ones I got. Red,Bob, and LN are inspirational
I'll get a family pic when they are done. Coco don't play, tool rest was a little snotty lol. I may have to mask up for the others.


----------



## chrisstef

Fap worthy ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^You've got a nice piece of coco there WC. I've got a decent source if you need more. You'll def want to wear a mask. Not everyone is allergic…but most everyone finds it to be an irritant.

It is a shame about the LV screwdrivers. They were ok. I'd pay more for better quality if it were out there.

Todd, did you ever find a source for some shanks?


----------



## woodcox

Thanks, yeah I wasn't thrilled their quality. I may save the LV shanks for gifts or beaters and find a better set. I should get three more from that blank. Stoked to see that figure emerge for sure.

The other side of that one…


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, I'd like to go to that showing at the theater, but don't think it would be high on the wife's list of things to do.
I remember that day in OKC, sad.

Red, hehe. I usually wear boots & jeans in the shop, and a hat (a funny one according to Stef).

Mos, I like the desktop cab. Did you make that filigree insert on the left bottom corner of pic 2?

Dan, I killed a black snake in our pond today, probably a cottonmouth but can't verify until it floats up again. That .410 does a job on them.

John, killer haul. Todd needs to get up there for that jointer.

Beautiful knob WC.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm in love with the coco!

Duck, are you in Texas? No cottonmouths here but we have a lot of black snakes and copperheads.

Made a 10' red oak transition today. Turned out to have a little quarter sawn flecking inside. I also saw a bee go inside a dadoed board laying so that the dado made a little bee tunnel. I decided to inspect farther and found this. Makes me want bees. Anyone know if this is what honey bees do or is this some other kind of bee?


----------



## DanKrager

Dan, that does not look like honey bee to me. My BiL is a commercial bee keeper so I've seen honey bees in just about every possible situation. The biggest tell tale sign is that honey bees are programmed (somehow) to build only hexagonal cells. They do this in the wild swarm, on a comb base or just on a flat surface somewhere. Don't know without a close up of the bee what else it might bee… 

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, I like the desktop cab. Did you make that filigree insert on the left bottom corner of pic 2?
> 
> - duckmilk


I did; I traced two parts of the pattern in the front grate, and then cut it out on the scroll saw.

eeeee I don't like Bees (allergic)


----------



## Airframer

Today started with a douche in the shop… He cleaned it up while he was there so I guess he isn't all that bad…










Then there was a whole lotta this goin' on..



















And I have no idea what he's building but he was pretty serious about it..










Don't worry.. that saw was dulled with a file for him to use.


----------



## Slyy

Dick the memorial is a pretty powerful place, I was a bit young to really appreciate what all had happened at the time. Hate to say it but it was a better world when April 19th was the worst terrorist attack in U.S. history…..

Pez - always some useful insect info from the University of Illlinois, perhaps their Beespotter tool might help figure out what that is?
My money is on carpenter or mason bee, they look very similar to honey bees only somewhat darker, the nest look very much like your pictures too in partitioned linear arrangements:


















John I'd seriously entertain the idea for a 45. Shoot me a PM on what ya thought he had/prices if ya wouldn't mind.

Eric the boy's dovetails are putting you to shame! I'd say hire him out for rent/food money.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre gonna need spray paint to mark those pins. Tighter than a ticks a$$ AF.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah.. I was trying to get fancy with them (I blame the recent sharing of the Doucette and Wolfe video).. the pins are nearly non existent so these might be the last like this.. They will hold fine though..

Off the saw test fit of the first pins..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric- your hand tool shop looks big and open. Course your dovetail saw is better suited for ladies though.

WC- Ya, I'm not crazy about the ferrules LV sells either. Kinda cheese. I've been buying thicker brass pipe and making my own. 
Ever heard of Grace Screwdrivers? They're high quality and made in the US. We should see if they'd sell shanks. 








-

Here's my not-so-secret cocobolo source if you guys get the itch. 
http://www.diamondtropicalhardwoods.com/contact-us/

The guy has a bunch on ebay, but you'll do better price wise if you call. Dude is really friendly. Tell him what your after(sap, no sap, dark, light), he'll go pick it out and invoice you via paypal. Still runs about $40 a board ft, but you can get a lot of blanks for a bd ft.

edit: now that I look at diamondtropicals site, they've added a pretty decent shopping option without calling. Still, I like to know what I'm getting.


----------



## summerfi

It's funny, I'm blonde haired light skinned with a lot of allergies. Almost died once from seafood allergies. But I don't seem to be allergic to any wood. I may sneeze a time or two if I'm sanding Braziliam rosewood. Cocobolo doesn't seem to phase me at all.

I'm experiencing envy over John's haul. He did try to call me, but I wasn't home. Next time he goes there I'm hoping to tag along.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interesting Bob, my nose tickles if I even drill some coco.

I suppose if you have any more requests for coco handles, you'll know where to get it. He has 2×2x12 blanks for $13.50. Not bad for cocobolo.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks For the link Red. 1.5"sq. x 18" was $24 at woodcraft. Craft Supplies USA is a half hour south of me, including gas they still come out ahead of WC on a lot of items, good folks with a lot of inventory there.

Ed. Wow, that same dimension is less than half what I paid. I gotta quit with the impulse buys or quit goin to that store.


----------



## duckmilk

Dan, yeah I'm in TX. Second one I've seen in our pond, about 70 feet from our living quarters.
My grandmother was a beekeeper. Those look like a native bee, not domesticated. Granny came in one time and said she had been stung by a bee. I asked where she was stung. She looked at her are and said "Oh it was here somewhere." No bump, she was totally immune to stings.

Nice tails Eric>


----------



## ToddJB

WC, handles are looking good.

Red, the only thing I've found is that dudes are using Apex long shank impact driver bits. The shanks are hexagon though. I think if you slightly drilled under sized you could epoxy and press 'em in okay.

AF, them tails look great.

The boy did his first race today. It was a 1/2 mile.

Mommy made this meme:


----------



## Airframer

> Eric- your hand tool shop looks big and open. Course your dovetail saw is better suited for ladies though.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


It is nice and open. It's nice not feeling so boxed in while working.

As for the saw.. you caught me.. I would use a bigger manlier one but… I was born with these bitch hands ya see..


----------



## jmartel

Was a nice quick weekend away. This time of year is my favorite for going through North Cascades. Still snow on all the peaks, but the road is fully open and it's decently warm during the day. Plus, hardly anyone there.

From our campsite










One of the overlooks. Campsite is around the bend in the lake.










And of course one of the most expensive fires I've had. There's Sapele, Purpleheart, Curly Maple, Walnut, Alder, and Mahogany in there.


----------



## sales514

[removed]


----------



## 489tad




----------



## Buckethead

Dan, that's the type of thing my wife wants me to build. I tell her thats what I'm doing, but the weathering part requires patience.


----------



## Pezking7p

"Reclaimed Wood Table"


----------



## 489tad

The table was in the garden area of a reception hall.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Yeah….they come to snuff the rooster….
> - BigRedKnothead


 - Red, I'm gonna have to ask you to come join us in the Twenty-first century. Let it go man, let it go.

Isn't Alice in Chains and STP the same band at this point?

Bucket! MDC, what a lovely Monday morning tasty. Thanks.

Congrats on the sweat Stef. Haha @ Jake the flutist.

Love it Mos!

Nice grab Jake!

Well done Pez. Cool snake and bee too.

Wow John. Thanks for the pics and congratulations.

Well done Woodcox. Beautiful.

Nice job AF; tails look awesome. AF jr. is super serious….

Atta boy Jack!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Yeah….they come to snuff the rooster….
> - BigRedKnothead - Red, I m gonna have to ask you to come join us in the Twenty-first century. Let it go man, let it go.
> 
> Isn t Alice in Chains and STP the same band at this point?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


hehehe. That was the first time I busted out Alice in Chains in a while. I know I have a preference for stuff in the 90's…my youth. Makes me ask, though, how's that any different than listening to Zeppelin, The Band….or any of the good stuff from the 70's? I like to mix it all in.

I'm not some single hipster with all the time in world to sit in a Barnes and Noble and check out all the new music ya know. lawlz.

Todd- those Apex drivers don't look like a bad option.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Got this for a 3:2:1 mix:

















California formula not conducive to it? If I thin it with boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits for the ratio mix do the terrorists win?


----------



## Tugboater78

Finally got around to giving the stanley spokeshaves a honing.. do a fine job.

Question though, is it a normal problem to have the curly shaving curl back under and interfere with the next cut? Or am i using it wrong?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ...Makes me ask, though, how's that any different than listening to Zeppelin, The Band….or any of the good stuff from the 70's? - BigRedKnothead


 - It's not much different, play what you dig. It was merely an opportunity for me to bust your nuts.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh, and I replied with another lame nut buster. Per my norm.

As long as mineral spirits is the solvent, you can thin it all you want. Most say that. I'll believe the "2 hour quick dry" when I see it


----------



## JayT

> Question though, is it a normal problem to have the curly shaving curl back under and interfere with the next cut? Or am i using it wrong?
> 
> - Tugboater78


If you are doing it wrong, then so am I.


----------



## chrisstef

Id probably say that they don't want you to thin because some genius probably thinned it with apple juice and complained that it wouldn't stick, then sued and gave the money to ISIS. Mix it up and test it out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I read your bust on me big guy; just cause I did not get all sad clown on it like you did on mine doesn't mean it was lost.

Thank you for the clarification on the poly boys, I appreciate it many!!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Googling sad clown wasn't nearly as cool as I thought it could have been. Nice gardening get em up Tony. Just maters or you got more goin on there im not seeing? A pick axe? Did you move to new England?


----------



## jmartel

> California formula not conducive to it? If I thin it with boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits for the ratio mix do the terrorists win?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


If I remember right, basically everything sold in CA says that. It's mostly to do with EPA stuff. You can thin it just fine with whatever the solvent is for that finish.

What are you planting? Tomatoes? Peppers? I've been way behind on getting the planters made and stuff in the ground this year.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Only 'maters, I'd like some peppers too but I haven't the time at the moment to tend to more. The pick was to get through the St. Augustine grass; I was in flip-flops and did not have enough lead in my ass to stomp the spade through it.

Edit: Thank you Jballer.


----------



## chrisstef

"Forget the longer column. Just fill it with concrete Jimmy"



















Thats the most refuggindiculously big footing ive ever seen. 6'x8'x8' deep. They want the corner chipped out along with a 20" foundation wall removed and new openings through 3 floors for a new elevator. Ohhh hell no. I aint even pricing that one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that like a 3" column with a footing that big?


----------



## SASmith

I followed red's lead and sent an email to grace tools.
They will sell a set of screwdriver shanks/blades when they have them available.
Send an email and get put on the waiting list. [email protected]


----------



## chrisstef

Sure is T. Maybe 4".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Marvelous.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lol at that footer. Man alive.

The grain must switch directions six times on this board. Some days the no80 is my best friend.


----------



## bandit571

Eh, you'll have that on the bigger jobs…..

Was rebuilding the Worthington Steel Factory down in Monroe one year. Inside of Building "C". they needed new pier footers, ans piers. Old floor was 24" thick. Concrete saw ( walk along behind it kind) burned through two sets of belts, doing just two of these. There was a steel trench in the area, for wires and such, could'n't touch it, so we had to dig under it. BIG footer, about 15' x 10" by 3' thick, with a pier's rebar sticking out. Old pier had to be jackhammered out. They had used Standees inside it….Thor found them. Operator lost the thumb part of his glove, trying to let go of the trigger! Took a day to get that thing demo-ed out, and double rebar mats, with new standees, inplace. Top of footer was 5' below top of floor. Made it a bit rough to place and finish the concrete.

Six plus years of doing foundation work….way too old now. Can walk backwards on top of a formed up wall pour, that the top of the wall is 10' high, wall was 12" thick. Pour was in three stages/lifts, with a LONG vibe to settle the mud down. Longdicken?

Try doing this sort of stuff in Dec-Feb, in Ohio….Stripping forms off in the morning air, and watching that smelly, green fog arise from the greenish concrete….HATE the smell of form oil in the morning.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I can hear The Judds in the background….. "Grandpa, tell us 'bout the good ol' days."


----------



## bandit571

^Actually, more like Brain Johnson singing "Highway to Hell"

Of course, on the way home…it would be more of a "Pop a top" type of thing…...

Or, if you prefer…..
"Bandit, tell us why did you drink? ( get drunk) and why did you'all smoke…"


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it Red… I need to get my #80 dialed in…

Had an itch to do a set of dovetails last night, for no apparent reason (probably Eric's fault lol)

Forgot how much I dislike cutting those micro-pins.


















Was pleasantly surprised, but could use more practice if I were going to do a project with them. Been a WHILE since I've done pins that small (since I first started practicing them, probably)


----------



## Tim457

> California formula not conducive to it? If I thin it with boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits for the ratio mix do the terrorists win?
> - AnthonyReed


Tony, if you still care, it's because of the low VOC regulations you Calihippies have. They sell the stuff with less solvent so it meets the low VOC requirement then tell you not to thin it so you don't violate that. Apparently that notice not to thin it is enough to cover their ass like do not remove stickers on mattresses.

Go Jack go. That's a pretty funny addition by your wife too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Tim. Makes sense and much like what the guys were alluding to (c.y.a type of statement).

I called them and this version is a water based version as well; back to the hunt. Southern California is apparently a place that it is not effortless to find oil based poly. Borg store is as big as a city block and yet has only two varieties/choices of most things. I blame satan, communism, and isis.


----------



## jmartel

Are you close at all to a Rockler or Woodcraft? Those would probably have what you are looking for. I've switched to just buying my finishes at Rockler, especially since I'm about 10 min away. They have enough of a selection to keep me occupied for a long time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rockler is close I will give them a try if the orange one comes up short on the way home. Thank you much Jhelp!


----------



## ToddJB

> I followed red s lead and sent an email to grace tools.
> They will sell a set of screwdriver shanks/blades when they have them available.
> Send an email and get put on the waiting list. [email protected]
> 
> - SASmith


Scott, what did that run you? The whole reason I was looking was because a friend wanted to commission me to make him a set.


----------



## CL810

Thanks Scott!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, that's good news. I bet Grace screwdrivers could do a heckuva business with woodworkers if they wanted.


----------



## SASmith

No price given yet. He just put me on a waiting list and said he would look into it. It is not something they keep on hand now but do have from time to time.
I figure if several people request them they will keep some around.


----------



## Airframer

Those Grace screwdrivers look very much like my Irwins. It is nice to see more American manufacturing out there.

In other shop news.. for any of you who have one of these P.O.S. flush cut saws out there and have been as bummed as I was when I realized just what a waste of money it was..










I found a use for it.. it just requires you to remove the blade (easy enough to do with a vise) reduce the height of the brass back a bit on a belt sander to giver better clearance… replace the blade in the brass back with some epoxy.. shorten the blade to the length of the back and you have a VERY nice dovetail marking saw..





































The blade is way too thin to work as a flush cut saw without bending with the slightest effort but is perfect to get a nice and flush saw kerf started for cutting pins..


----------



## Airframer

Also.. I have a door frame now.. one more to go..


----------



## CL810

I heard back from Grace and Dan Morrison, president of Grace, said he expects to have sets available within a couple of weeks. I'm planning on ordering several sets for gifts.


----------



## Tugboater78

Wouldnt mind have a set of those drivers myself.. of course have no easy way to make handles.


----------



## woodcox

I have a vintage nos set of PB Swiss Baumann's coming. I won't feel bad removing those nasty smelling translucent handles for their shanks. I got the three for less than one of their modern equivalents. I have a PB similar to that large one I found under the hood of a semi from work years ago, good tool. I've pounded on the handle for years and it has held up as well as any of my snap-on's or mac's. 









Nice Eric v


----------



## Airframer

Well.. since we are doing show and tell…


----------



## Slyy

state of the shop begs the question: I wonder why I need a proper bench?








Working On some saw benches in conjunction with the bench. So far been some good practice! Spent yesterday afternoon banging out 4 sets of tails and 4 tenons. Definitely need some kind of rabbet/shoulder plane and more practice with coping saw. Hopefully I can bang out the corresponding pins and mortises this evening.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm on the Grace waiting list, too. Thanks for the leg work boys.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up a 2" Narex chisel in preparation for the bed build after this entertainment center is done. It's one of those things where you don't realize the scale of the object until it's in your hand.

And yes, I know you guys are going to have fun with that second sentence.

Also, it appears the wife and I are taking a trip to Dublin in the fall. Should be fun, but it's going to be a long flight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Jnub. Are you saying 2 inches seems formidable in your hand?

Fun fact: California no longer sells mineral spirits.


----------



## Buckethead

Tony keeping it vital.

Errbuddy else on hiatas.


----------



## chrisstef

Stupid work. Stupid busy. Need more guys.

This is why architects and engineers get a bad name.


----------



## ToddJB

> Fun fact: California no longer sells mineral spirits.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


When I was working through the Charles Neil finishing videos he would say something, then follow it up with "Unless you're in California", ha. Sounds like he was on the money with that. My guess is he gets a lot of questions from frustrated Californians.

That sucks. And seriously, when has being exposed to some chemicals ever hurt anybody?


----------



## TheFridge

them tendons help the joint stretch when it gets wet.


----------



## jmartel

> Congrats Jnub. Are you saying 2 inches seems formidable in your hand?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Small hands make everything look bigger when you hold them.

Stef, I know, right? They didn't even call out for the ligaments in that drawing to go with them there wood tendons.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd, you dualistic-fence-riding-alluding-banker. Agreed, what's with the push for less toxicity? Some days it's not convenient living on a separate planet.


----------



## Buckethead

p cool vid dovetail expedite methodology:





View on YouTube


----------



## JayT

^ Interesting, but think I'll stick to the Barron magnetic guide-the time savings of that little jig is amazing. No worries about offsets, mark the line exactly, put the guide on the correct side and the saw creates its own offset as you cut.


----------



## Mosquito

^ Yeah, I've seen that technique before (apart from when I watched that video a little while ago). Glen Drake was talking about it at a LN tool event. He had a set of "offset gauges" he was selling to replace the 'scrap of saw blade'.


----------



## Tugboater78

Corner base cabinet and one 21" cabinet parts cut and ready for assembly…









Had to make a couple of these.. bought a new circ saw about 2 yrs ago and never made new ones for it.. till now


----------



## BigRedKnothead

So I'm mailing some stuff at the grocery and I get recognized by another local woodworker. He's actually a really gifted knife maker. http://www.adkinswoodandknife.com/

The funniest part is…..he's a big ol' hairy ginger too.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, those straight edges make way more sense that what I'd been doing with my circ saw. I'ma gonna steal that idea.


----------



## chrisstef

Todds gonna develop a man crush on your boy there Red


----------



## Tugboater78

Brk i noticed his fb page last night, thought you had grown a beard..


----------



## ToddJB

> Todds gonna develop a man crush on your boy there Red
> 
> - chrisstef


Zeus can sharpen my blade any day.


----------



## 7Footer

^hahaha! Zeus would grind you down to a nub, Todd.

Red's a full on celebrity now! Don't go getting too big-time on us, don't lose touch with your roots bruh!

Ditto Todd and Tug, I badly need to make a couple of those, makes things sooooo much easier, I even have a couple pieces of plywood with the factory edges just sitting there waiting to be made into guides. Just got a new circ saw at x-mas too.

Effin Californians.

I noticed today that BLowe's sells kiln dried 2×6's … Any of you Doods ever bought them? Home Dumpo doesnt carry them, and I swore I'd never buy another sheet of plywood from BLowes, but it's just a 2×6, can't be that bad right?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red s a full on celebrity now! Don t go getting too big-time on us, don t lose touch with your roots bruh!
> 
> - 7Footer


Ya, I didn't want to say anything to you guys…..but I'm kiiiind of a big deal around here. ....LAWLZ.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol.


----------



## Slyy

Lawl! I bet Red's got that same robe as well!

Cabinets comming together Tugster, like the guides, need to bang some of those together myself one of these days.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ha! I didn't even quote it correctly. But ya, just like that.

Trying to plan a fun birfday weekend for my daughter. Great Wolf Lodge wants $400 for one night. I'll pass.


----------



## Mosquito

Red, go to the Mall of America instead


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not a bad idea Mos. The wifey has family in Rochester…..but I don't want to drive that far. There's a few things we haven't done in Omaha yet….. so maybe we'll just stick around. We might be short timers around here anyway.

That Wes Adkins dude makes some sweet longboards. When I take the kids for a bike ride I usually ride my skateboard. I always get funny looks from the neighbors. "I can't believe you can still ride that thing." I'm 36….far from crippled.


----------



## Mosquito

I know a guy who lives 7 minutes from there, who would probably meet up with you if you had some down time ;-)

Great Wolf Lodge, I was thinking you were talking Wisconsin Dells, didn't know that was that much closer. Always seems like everything in WI is further south than it seems like ti should be…


----------



## chrisstef

Dude. A skateboard? Holy hell you continue to take your rep to new heights Red. Thats street cred right there boys.


----------



## Slyy

So turns out my 3/8" chisel is pretty sharp









Pretty pissed at myself, can't even remember now how I did that. Guess I've earned my first set of dovetails…...
Nicked a vein, waiting to see if it warrants surgical repair.


----------



## jmartel

Ouch. I've got a lot of scars on my hands, but luckily haven't cut any veins. Few that probably should have gotten stitches though.

I went to a Great Wolf Lodge once. It was pretty fun, but we didn't stay overnight. $400 is crazy.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ouch jake!

So today is my last day home.. no more projects for 3 weeks..

Gonna be a busy day cleaning up my mess..


----------



## chrisstef

We got a bleeder.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Longboards are super fun Red, I agree.

Looks real good Demo, is that an after refurb shot or just a sharpening?

Damn, sorry Jake. Hope you are okay.


----------



## Tim457

Dang Jake that's no good. Hope it's not your playing hand.

I agree, nice one stefaroo.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry Jake. That sucks. Will this prevent you from working?

She's a looker, Stef.


----------



## Slyy

Thx fellers. Luckily the zipper just caught some hairs so it coulda been worse!
No surgery thankfully, just had the oncall ortho resident able to wash it out and suture it closed. A lot of pressure and some epinephrine stopped my little bleeder.
Yeah Todd, won't be able to scrub into cases for a bit but I imagine I can at least hang out and answer phones or something.
Walking into work through the ER is not something I wish to repeat anytime soon.


----------



## chrisstef

That's just a refurb Tony. No sharpening on her yet. Im trying to clean up the backlog of saws ive got sitting around while fine tuning my technique on rust removal. Ive finalized my method on finishing the handles; quasi French polish with amber shellac and a buffing with some conservators wax that was gifted to me by 7. Comes out buttery. Here's a couple more shots.



















Glad youre all stitched up Jake. Gotsta keep them digies behind the chisel


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sexy


----------



## Slyy

Sexuh little saw Stef. You buff it out on a wheel?


----------



## jmartel

Looks good, Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

You buff it out on a wheel? Typically on the couch or the shower Jake but that's quite a bit of personal preference really. As for the saw, this one went through an evapo bath, then to a 180 grit sanding ball, then a 400 grit ball followed by a blue magic rub down with aluminum foil, cleaning with DNA and finally a coat of wax. Im getting a good bit more shine out of the plate lately. Im far from summerfi status but working on it.

I am however thinking of setting up a buffing wheel and using compounds instead of abrasives. We'll see.

Also - thanks fellas.


----------



## ToddJB

Have you found evapo-rust to affect the etch? Do you take the sanding balls over the etch? And you're applying Blue Magic metal polish to aluminum foil and then rub the plate with that? What's the foil as an applicator do? You're doing all sorts of things that a new to me.


----------



## TheFridge

Stabbed myself with a 1/4" chisel in the meat of my thumb once. That's when I learned not to point sharp objects at myself. Hope it heals well


----------



## Buckethead

Get all better soon, sly. Hate it for you, bro.


----------



## Slyy

Can always stretch out on the couch Stef!

I've got two grinders set up, one with stones and another with wire wheels for rust cleanup. As relatively cheap as they are I should oughta get another for buffing wheels. Gonna have to check some of your procedure too Stef, one thing I've missed out on is pulling etches outs of the rust on several saws. Might just be rusted away but I feel I could make 'em look better still.


----------



## chrisstef

I haven't seen it really bother an etch Todd but its been a while since I had used it on a saw with a very pronounced etch so I cant say for sure. The d8 I just did had no etch. I would take the sanding balls over the etch though, theyre not terrible aggressive and without putting a bit of loktite on the spindle you cant really apply too much pressure without it freewheeling on itself. This was my first go with them though. I apply the blue magic directly on the plate with a cloth and rub it until I get a bit of a black haze, then I apply some more and rub lengthwise with the aluminum foil all balled up. I wanna say something about aluminum oxide is the reason why it works but im not really sure, im a bad chemist. I read about someone using autosol with tinfoil and the results were boss, blue magic was as close as I could come to autosol. Its full of ammonia and stinks like hell. Probably couldn't get it in Cali.

Edit - heres a pic of the Richardson Bros I just finished. This is fresh out of an evapo bath and halfway sanded using the 180 grit ball:


----------



## chrisstef

Jake - on some saws ive had good luck in reviving a faded etch and on others, minimal luck. I cant figure out why it works so well on some but not so well on others. I don't know if its the cleanliness of the plate or how much gun bluing I use or some other random combination of things. That's the last piece of my saw restoring puzzle that I need to fine tune. Ive got a couple of craftsman beaters that ill be tinkering with soon and im going to try out some more radical things that may otherwise ruin a good old saw.


----------



## Tim457

Is there a big difference between a buffer and a grinder? RPM maybe? I see them reasonably cheap too and have been thinking about picking some up particularly for throwing a couple wire and buffing wheels on.

I read someone's description of the aluminum foil making it's own polish something like what stef was saying but I didn't understand it either. Yeah autosol is supposed to be the bomb but I can't find any locally.


----------



## 7Footer

Bleeder is right, sorry jake that sucks, no surgery is good though. Glad the beans weren't above the frank.

Stef, I wanna hold your handle…

I had good luck with the aluminum foil method too, it's just kinda messy (the way I like it). I used some similar polish to the blue magic..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7 days, no worky. I'm gonna try not to stab myself in the hand with a chisel. Doh!

Stef, maybe you motivated to clean up the big logging saw on my back wall.


----------



## ToddJB

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## jmartel

Red has a full 7 days off?

I'm expecting an entire house's worth of furniture to be done by the time he goes back then.


----------



## summerfi

Hey Stef, when you say sanding ball are you talking about the scotch brite balls? Buffing saw plates is one thing I've struggled with, and I'm constantly refining my techniques. I've used the scotch brite balls quite a bit, but I've found they don't leave a linear pattern on the saw plate. You'd think they would, but something about the physics of a compressible round ball on a flat plate leaves angular scratch marks in multiple directions. More recently I've gone to a buffing cylinder like the one pictured along with black buffing compound, the coarsest you can get. I've found that if you get a saw plate too shiny, every little blemish stands out like a sore thumb. Even on brand new spring steel, there are lots of little lines and blemishes that don't look good if the plate is shiny. I've been thinking about trying some carborundum dust with the buffing cylinder, but haven't yet. In my mind the ideal finish for a saw plate would be a uniform straight line satin finish of about 600 grit. I'm always looking for new ideas and techniques on this topic.


----------



## chrisstef

I got em at Harbor Freight Bob. Googling scotch brite balls … yup that's what I got. Ill have to take a peek at the plate tonight and see if I can make out any funny marks they left behind. I think there is a balance between good shiny and over the top shiny. Personally, id like to see some reflection but I don't need a mirrored saw plate either. I think its shiny enough when you can see the reflection of your workpiece and determine if you are cutting askew or not.

Are you saying that the black compound isn't coarse enough Bob?


----------



## Mosquito

> I think its shiny enough when you can see the reflection of your workpiece and determine if you are cutting askew or not.
> 
> - chrisstef


Exactly my feelings on it as well, at least for vintage restores. Even the panel saw I made I didn't shine up that far, just 600 grit sand paper. Left a nice finish that I liked.


----------



## summerfi

> Are you saying that the black compound isn t coarse enough Bob?
> 
> - chrisstef


The black isn't bad, but I think slightly less shiny would be even better.


----------



## Mosquito

wonder if a flap wheel would work, or if you can get one in a high enough grit… I just used 600 grit sandpaper on a wooden block against a straight edge


----------



## DanKrager

You can put any grit you want of any style cloth back strips in a flap sander. I have 100 grit in it now and it leaves a nice straight line scratch pattern that I would call "satin". It's very very fast and as the grit wears it gets shinier until you feed more abrasive. I think mine is called "Sand-O-flex".

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Glad you fellas are talking about this subject. I was gonna ask before to long, how to clean a saw plate. Got a few that need some love, as i will be making a till for the ones i have soon.

Guess i should go ahead and ask how to clean totes as well.

Chris may get a phone call in a few weeks in any case..

Edit:

Finally found some blades for my grandpas 3wheel bandsaw i hope to get running when i get home so may be able to cut out a couple totes for a few Noname saws i have with broken totes.


----------



## woodcox

^^^^^Great r&d fellas, thanks!


----------



## chrisstef

> Are you saying that the black compound isn t coarse enough Bob?
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> The black isn t bad, but I think slightly less shiny would be even better.
> 
> - summerfi


Unless youre selling on the bay. The bay like shiny.


----------



## bandit571

Welll, Bandit got to go home today! Spent last night in the hospital, after an AM ear surgery. Still feel like I look, a royal mess. They got blood everywhere. Ear is running like a cheap fountain pen. With red ink.

Needless to say, the Dungeon Shop is closed for a couple weeks…..Have enough trouble just walking to the head…And they even messed that up,via a bad catheter job. Feels like I'm coming out of the last bar on an overnighter Pub Crawl…...

Have started to sell a few extra planes, and MIGHT sell a few handsaws. Don't think I NEED 11 crosscut saws in the 26" length.

State of the Shop? Don't look good at the moment.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandito, hope you feel betta soon. Sounds like a real thrilling experience! Think I'll pass. ( pun intended BTW)


----------



## DanKrager

Man, Bandit! I'm really sorry to hear about the mess! Now, just how would you know about all night Bar Crawls? I'm glad you're home and hopefully better. If they messed with your ability to balance, be extra careful! My sister had more injuries from falling than from the bad ear stuff because she couldn't balance well enough. 
Best to ya, Bandit.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

Man I am seriously going to have to consider sending you guys some saws to clean up and sharpen for me. Those all look great!

Sly - if only you had used a ChiselStop product you would be fine right now.. a real shame. How much crap are you gonna get when you return to work?

In other news.. my cabinet almost has doors now.. the box frames are dovetailed waiting on face panels and glue..


----------



## bandit571

All-nighter Pub Crawles? I have Uncle Sam to thank for that, way too many walks down "Kudo Street"

Pass out in the head, wind up stuffed into the backseat of the car…What do you mean that pitcher wasn't Orange Juice?

BTDT


----------



## Airframer

Bandit I am going to guess Navy.. the use of the word "head" gives it away a bit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jumping back to the Grace Screwdrivers shanks….. yet another great breakthrough on this thread.

I don't know if anyone else suggested to Daniel Morrison of Grace Tools that they should offer their shanks for sale on LV or some other site…. but I did. He responded:

"Also, can I forward your letter to Lee Valley. Customers speak much louder than salesmen…."

So now do we al start writing Robin Lee? lol. Seems like a great idea in our little world, but who knows if it'd be worth it for all involved. For example, if LV stopped offering the shanks because the didn't sell much, they probably wouldn't be interested in offering a different, albeit better quality shank.

Anyway, I find this stuff interesting.


----------



## jmartel

I was actually going to buy the set from LV, only to find that several of the sizes weren't in stock and they were discontinuing them. So, I may pick up a set as well.


----------



## CL810

I'd just as soon buy from Grace.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, the old shanks LV sells were just "ok" in quality. Cheap, but likely imports. I think most people would gladly pay more for a higher quality US made shanks. Especially if your going to put all that effort into custom handles.


----------



## ToddJB

I suggested he add a shank only option to his website.


----------



## Buckethead




----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I suggested he add a shank only option to his website.
> 
> - ToddJB


I didn't see anywhere that they sell direct…..only through vendors. Course he's breaking that rule for us.


----------



## Tim457

I just want to say bacon jerky is as good as it sounds.

That's no bueno Bandit. Hope you get better.


----------



## chrisstef

Stef needs bacon jerky. Tony loves turkey jerky. Bucket rides in cabs.


----------



## Hammerthumb

At least the cab driver gives a warning!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Isn't Smitty the one who likes painting? Come on over buddy…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmmm, turkey jerky.

That's brighter Red.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like you've been burned one too many times without such a warning Hammer.

No one likes painted Red. No. One.


----------



## Hammerthumb

No Stef. When I go up to visit the home office, they send a limo. Female driver.


----------



## chrisstef

Mr Paul, youre driver is here


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow! I don't think she can see over those. Took you a little searching for just the right pic, huh?


----------



## racerglen

Oye VEY ! Hog you missed the Prius limo ride of the month ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Actually T, it's the same tan color. Just a lot more sunlight coming in with the drapes down.

Getting this place shipshape as it being put up for sale this summer is looking more and more likely. No walnut countertops though. I don't know how to use a router anyway…...oH Zinger.


----------



## Airframer

Here Red.. Just read this then you can try that again… Stef might actually feel it that time

Busting Balls -AskMen.com


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is it coincidental that gingerly and delicate are synonymous?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, ball busting is another thing that is easier to do in person.

Little update on my job situation for those who care. Basically my options were:

Plan A- apply for the management openings in Central Iowa. I have done this, interviews are soon. I'm told I'm the #1 candidate for these openings….however the two guys who are leaving for retirement are kinda stringing the company along. Basically they can't hire me until they have an official notice from either. So, if I want my first choice (to stay in Iowa) I need to be patient. Everything seems to be aligning perfectly from those in the know, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up until I have a formal offer.

Plan B- apply for the management training program. The downside to this is that I wouldn't have as much say as to where I'm assigned. As a "backup plan", I applied anyway and was accepted the next day. That would start in July if I don't get any other offers.

So, I'll be going into management for the Railroad….more a matter of when and where now. I was planning on doing these last things to the house anyway, but I've pushed forward because I don't want it to be all stressful when it happens- ever the planner than I am.

I have a sense of optimism about my work life that I haven't felt in years, and that's nice. It now feels like the 11 years I spent in the craft with a completely clean record actually meant something. Now I just want to finish well.


----------



## ToddJB

That is all great news. I'm pumped for ya.


----------



## Mosquito

Sounds like things are moving along nicely Red. Best of luck in those endeavors.


----------



## jmartel

So, either way, it's good news then. Good to see things are going forward for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Such a gentle burn. Thanks for that Red. Good luck on the job front, hopefully it all progresses for ya.

Gots me a scope review for a nice demo job on a old mill. Ive got insider information that theres an old barn out back in the woods with some badass circular sawn pine and oak. Stef likey.

Fuggin flat out at work boys. Well over 700 miles driven this week. One more day to go.

Anyone else have LJ's all screwed up on their iphone? I think im running ios 7 still.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome BRK! I hope you are able to stay in Iowa. I'm glad things are working out for you.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, just got the IPhone 6, LJ's working' fine. running 8. something or other.


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone else have LJ s all screwed up on their iphone? I think im running ios 7 still.

Mine is all svrewed up.. on Android though..


----------



## theoldfart

Just checked LJ's on my phone, really screwed up. Sideways is fine, vertical not useable.


----------



## ShaneA

Got a new phone today, boo!

Like TOF…fine sidwways. Vertical, not so much. Figured it was user error. I am only one slight step ahead of the average caveman when it comes to technology.


----------



## chrisstef

Seems like theyre trying to work on the sites mobile quality. Same deal here. Sideways good. Vertical bad. It always displayed better vertically for me. I cant believe that there hasnt been a bitch and whine thread about it yet.

Got an old taylor saw soaking. Now if babystef would cease being a bedtime buttface i could scrub some rust and see what i got underneath.


----------



## walden

I'm BACK! Crazy few months there, but things are starting to settle down.

I actually just had a great eBay score. I have been wanting to get an old school 1.5 inch wide paring chisel for awhile and found this one. W. Butcher in cast steel. Other than a little darkening near the bevel, it's perfect. I need to regrind the bevel, but that's it.

For size, I put it next to my Blue Spruce 1 inch paring chisel, the largest paring chisel they make! Both chisels are close to the same thickness.



















Good luck on the job front Red!


----------



## johnstoneb

Good to know Red Just hang in there.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Walden wuzzup?


----------



## Tim457

Good to know the mountain lion is still going hungry Walden, welcome back. That is an impressive difference, nice score. What is the plan for that 1-1/2" chisel?

Hey what are vintage Buck Bro socket chisels worth? They have some at a nearby antique store but at $20 each that seemed like too much. They are in good shape with handles also marked Buck Bro, but the handle shape isn't great and one of the handles is damaged. Made me realize I didn't know what vintage chisels are worth.


----------



## walden

Todd: Here is a picture of the Simonds saw I mentioned. Picked it up at my local Restore for $1.78! I thought some of the saw guys on the site would like to see it. I plan to retooth it into a 7 ppi rip for smaller jobs.


----------



## Tim457

Good to hear Red, that does sound like good news or good news. Congrats.


----------



## walden

Hey Kevin!

Tim: I think you can do a bit better than $20, but the older Buck Brothers seems to be getting about $15-20 lately. Just make sure it's not the new junk they are making. I plan to use the 1-1/2 as a paring chisel to clean up larger tenons, etc.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Walden, you were missed.

Thanks for the encouragement fellas. Things are lookin up.



> Such a gentle burn. Thanks for that Red. Good luck on the job front, hopefully it all progresses for ya.
> 
> - chrisstef


I do what I can Stef. Gotta remember…I grew up kinda like those dudes in Good Will Hunting. I am capable of ruthless ball busting. But….then I went off to Bible college where they softened me up a bit.

Just imagine if I had went into the service. I could be heartless….soulless like Eric….lawlz.


----------



## ToddJB

BigRedWaffleStomper


----------



## woodcox

Pilfered one of my Mac #1s who's handle was a little chewed up for some cherry.










Hoping to have my coco set done this weekend if the postman shows.

Wow! v$$$
http://www.elkheadtools.com/home.html


----------



## chrisstef

I need a fuggin lathe. Thats the crack smoke ^


----------



## Buckethead

Walden lives. All is well in luberjosks.


----------



## Mosquito

Wishing I had a metal cutting bandsaw at this point… 1/4" O1 steel


----------



## Tim457

Looking good though. if that's what I think it is, only 5 more to go.


----------



## walden

Looking great Mos. Very impressed. I saw in one of the past posts that you made a panel saw that looked beautiful. How is it in use?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Tim I only plan on making 4 for now, 5/8, 1/2, 3/8, and 1/4. If they go well, I may expand the set later, but not that many for now (lots of work and I want to make the plane first lol)

Thanks Walden. The saw was alright, worked ok after the initial sharpening. After I recently sharpened it again, I think I did a better job, as it's a pleasure to use now. I like the size, works well for a lot of what I do.


----------



## Airframer

Tony, Stef - you guys better get your tickets to Dallas.. You don't want to miss the Grand Opening do ya?


----------



## chrisstef

Pssh. Like a cheap sandwich, there aint enough sausage there for me.


----------



## Tim457

Man, sometimes it sucks to have a conscience. I was at a garage sale early this morning piling stuff in a milk crate and saw a machinists tool chest full of tools that didn't have a price on it. I asked the guy what he wanted for it, and he said $125 and said it was his dad's. I looked and saw it was a Gerstner and said you know the chest without the tools could easily sell for over $400, right? He was so appreciative that he gave me a killer deal on the stuff I was getting. 16 full extension slides, a grinder, a few small parts organizers full of good stuff, a Klein hacksaw, auger bits, two Yankee 41's, a drill index by 64ths to 1/2", channel locks, and vice grips for $70. I guess it did pay off after all.


----------



## chrisstef

It always comes back to ya Tim. I wouldn't sweat it, ya did the right thing. 3 1/2 hours left to my day. Im outta gas.


----------



## ToddJB

So, he hiked the price on the box and interior tools once you informed him? And that priced you out? What I have done in those situations is say "You're asking price is too low, how about I give you this? (the max I would be willing to spend)". That way I still get a deal and they are pumped that they made more than they were asking - win win. Cause he might not sell it for the raised price now, and some reller might swoop in on Sunday and offer him jack for it to part it out on the bay.


----------



## RPhillips

> Not much to say today, except..
> 
> RETIRED! Last night at work is now over, tools hauled home. Now Officially a BUM!
> 
> And not a bloody thing planned for the next few days….
> 
> - bandit571


Little late, but Congrats Bandit!!!!


----------



## john2005

Congrats Red!

Good to see Walden again.

Me? I was outta town wed and thurs. The wife gives me a couple pics of my oldest (he's the one with the red shirt) and his buddy playing in what will soon be an underground pond. Just ran out of time and money last year to get it done. They apparently were looking for a board and so my wife (bless her heart) went into the shop and got them one.




























BUT THIS IS THE BOARD SHE USED!!!!! AHHHRGH!!


----------



## jmartel

Bless her heart. At least they are little and probably didn't do much damage to the board.

If it makes you feel any better, I've needed a hood prop-rod when working on the car before and used a piece of Purpleheart. I even kept it in the car for a while. I've since swapped it out with Red Oak.


----------



## theoldfart

John, not to worry, that board is defective anyway. Full of streaks and the grains not straight!


----------



## Tugboater78

Not even 24 hrs into my trip and heading to drydock For repairs. Wasin a landing about 0400 est and we think something has gotten stuck in the wheel of the port engine. Engage the gear, kills the engine immediately. .. fun ********************, always happens on my shift.

Gonna be a good trip… hell ofa start..

Welcome back Walden, and bigred congrats, sounds like a win/win situation!

Edit: oh to help her find ideas for wedding.. i signed up on Pinterest.. 2 of the first 5 things i found in woodworking, reds sawtill and jayT's portable sawbench/workbench..


----------



## jmartel

> Not even 24 hrs into my trip and heading to drydock For repairs. Wasin a landing about 0400 est and we think something has gotten stuck in the wheel of the port engine. Engage the gear, kills the engine immediately. .. fun ********************, always happens on my shift.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Oh that's going to be pricey. At least up here a drydocking is a minimum $10,000 evolution. Let's hope the wheel isn't damaged.


----------



## walden

I know we were talking about screwdrivers recently. Those vintage NOS Irwins that look like the Grace screwdrivers showed up on eBay again. Didn't somebody here buy a set once. Airframer maybe? Were they any good?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151657519382?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Good luck Tug. Today is my first day off in 12 days. The pipe above the pump in the well broke last night flooding out the upper chamber of the well = no water. I spent my morning shutting off the power and pumping out the water. Luckily, a neighbor owns a well company and said he should have it fixed by this evening.


----------



## 7Footer

Tim - you know the deal, pics or it didn't happen!

Tallywackers coming to Dallas - JordanP will be giving 'private arm wrestling lessons' in the back.

John, sucks about the board, but at least you've got a nice looking fence.

Hell yeah Stef, fri-dilla.

Welcome back Walden!

Hoping to get a little bit of shop time this weekend, wife changed her mind again, the shop will no longer be moved to the garage, gonna move my workstation back downstairs this weekend and try to clean up a bit….

Hoping that my Trail Blazers can show up to the playoffs tomorrow night, they've gotten friggin embarrassed in the first two games vs. Memphis, we look like we don't even belong… Even both of the 8 seeds are putting up better fights vs. their respective 1 seeds… Portland is the damn 4 seed, come on boys! Time to nut up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome back Walden.


----------



## walden

Thanks guys!

A question for the carvers in the group. I bought a couple of carving knives to carve furniture handles with, and one came with a large secondary bevel like a pocket knife. From what I understand, they should all be single bevel for better control. The one sharpened properly works great. The one with the secondary bevel has almost no control at all.

Is there a way to change it to a single bevel without spending hours on the sharpening stone?


----------



## 7Footer

Man, I'm temped to check this thing out…. Don't know a whole lot about these saws, other than a company called Western Tool Supply here about an hour from Portland makes them, not sure if they are still making tools or not but they are a pretty well known company back here… A while back I came across a Pioneer Band Saw but it was a beast and way out of my price range…. $195 seems way cheap for this thing. 
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/4994548603.html


----------



## summerfi

7 - I have a Pioneer bandsaw. It is a clone of a Jet and I like it a lot. Good saw.


----------



## ToddJB

I'd go, 7.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like it could be a clone of an older Grizzly saw to me. I'd check it out. I lol'ed @ "flawless shape". Looks a bit more than "light rust" to me, but you won't know until you get it off. Maybe bring a scotch brite pad and mineral spirits to see how it cleans up?


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I noticed all WTS sells now is JET Xacta and PM's…. I thought they looked like a JET clone…. Thats saw is hoss, I dont think I could get it into my shop… But I might be able to store it at work and clean it up until I find a place for it… I suppose I could put it in the garage too but that would be a pain…. The band saw I saw a couple years ago was awesome, it was a 30" in perfect condition, the lady's hubby passed away and he had a sweet workshop…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Been there John. There's still some nicely figure QSWO on our back hill. I now have a bin of cutoffs they're allowed to use.

Wifey mentioned she'd like a tea tray, so I started on that. Any reason to bust out the spokeshave. 









That's about all I got done. I'm on Staycation. Jimmy Buffet started playin around 3pm.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol 7. Arm wrasslin.

A mighty return walden. Glad to have ya back.

Boss ok'd a new hammer today. The boys are stoked.


----------



## jmartel

> Yeah I noticed all WTS sells now is JET Xacta and PM s…. I thought they looked like a JET clone…. Thats saw is hoss, I dont think I could get it into my shop… But I might be able to store it at work and clean it up until I find a place for it… I suppose I could put it in the garage too but that would be a pain…. The band saw I saw a couple years ago was awesome, it was a 30" in perfect condition, the lady s hubby passed away and he had a sweet workshop…
> 
> - 7Footer


Your shop is in your basement, correct? That saw can be taken apart quite a bit most likely and reassembled down there. The table and motor are the heaviest items, and those can be unbolted. For that price, I'd go look at it. Maybe check the motor arbor for runout as well?


----------



## theoldfart

^Great, a white sport coat and a pink crustacean! Parrot Heads, go figure


----------



## ToddJB

> Maybe check the motor arbor for runout as well?
> 
> - jmartel


That's a bit involved for a craigslist posting of that price IMHO. For killer deals you show up, walk around it once, pull out your cash, and ask if they can help load it.


----------



## chrisstef

I got a 3hp grizz cabinet saw down the hatch 7. Table off, motor off and a hand truck. Aint no thang brosif. Get that hawg.


----------



## jmartel

> That s a bit involved for a craigslist posting of that price IMHO. For killer deals you show up, walk around it once, pull out your cash, and ask if they can help load it.
> 
> - ToddJB


True. I was just thinking you could slip the belt off and spin the motor by hand real quick to see if there was much runout in it. But, I only say that because the craftsman saw I bought I found out had runout on the arbor after I bought it


----------



## ToddJB

That's a little harder with a cabinet saw. It's likely a double or triple pulley and you would probably need to loosen some bolts to get enough play to slip the belts off. But then again, if you're loading it by yourself you'll likely need to take the motor, fence, and wings off anyhow, but by that time money has probably switched hands.

Regardless to all of this though, that a deal, and one that does not come up every day.


----------



## 7Footer

Duh, lol….. For some stupid reason i didn't even think about about taking it apart… I are college.

Thanks fellers

I txt the guy and he said he's already got 2 someones who say they want it but he won't hold it… I can't do it tonight, so I said I'd text him tomorrow to see if it's still there.. We've got a huge van here with a lift gate on it, but I don't have a CDL, would need to get one of the doods from work to be my driver… 
Edit: damnit, our van is down at the coast full of chemical.


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh 7. Heres what you do. Go down to the shop and find the sandpaper. Now find some glue. Coats your hands in said glue. Adhere sandpaper to hands and get a grip bro. Ask dude if hes got a paypal account. Give him the monies and wait for the truck to come back. You kon dooo it.


----------



## Slyy

Suxors, work says "no Bueno" on working for the next week or so due to the hand, so extended leave for less pay looks in order. Stuck at home and can't even work in the shop!

Walden glad to have you back! Can't imagine how much catching up you had in the thread.

7' hope ya get a chance to grab that saw!

Stef saw this leaving work Thursday thought of your sweet face








How many does it take to run that new hammer?

Anyone here from 'ol Auggie recently?


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! You're right though Stef, I've been waiting for a deal like that to come along for quite a while… Idk if I trust the dude enough to go the paypal route though, whats to say he wont still sell it to someone else?.. If I got 2 dudes I think we could, eh-hem, 'arm wrastle' it out of there.


----------



## Airframer

> How many does it take to run that new hammer?
> 
> - Slyy


Well.. if it works anything like the Military does it takes 1 trainee to run it.. one trainer to supervise the trainee running it.. 1 safety observer to watch the trainer and trainee.. 1 quality assurance rep to over see the safety spotter watching the trainer and trainee.. 1 Chief to stand around asking what's taking so long.. And finally 1 Officer to stand around with his mouth open gawking at how "Neat" that new hammer is (this guy would be Stef I believe… )


----------



## Airframer

Oh and I forgot the 3 other completely unrelated individuals who stopped by to tell you how you were using it wrong…


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea. Minimum of 5 white guys. 2 spanish guys would have had it hammered, dug and backfilled by coffee.

Old school english beech.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lessons from Margaritaville:

- Skateboards add a couple inches. One might not clear the doorways (garage door) that one usually clears.

- The line, "lets go rub muffin tops" doesn't work on the wifey.


----------



## Buckethead

Here locally there is a PM 66 on offer for a VERY reasonable asking price. It's a bit worn, but is 220, single phase, 3hp. Beis style fence, partially disassembled. Doid won't hit me back tho. Frustrating. Daddy want.

Edit: just got an email. Waldorf Astoria is making offers, but no dood with pm66. Maybe I was too late, but I hit him like 30 minutes after he posted.

IM NOT OBSESSING


----------



## widdle




----------



## widdle

That's what's up. But what's up with this website on the phone.


----------



## 7Footer

Damn sons, y'all speak the truth, site is hella jacked up on mobile. . Been a while since I used it I guess..

little knot on your done red? Man the world was built for tall people, I feel ya…

Let's go get muffin tops is my favorite line of the day.

Nice widdle!


----------



## Tim457

> So, he hiked the price on the box and interior tools once you informed him? And that priced you out? What I have done in those situations is say "You re asking price is too low, how about I give you this? (the max I would be willing to spend)". That way I still get a deal and they are pumped that they made more than they were asking - win win. Cause he might not sell it for the raised price now, and some reller might swoop in on Sunday and offer him jack for it to part it out on the bay.
> - ToddJB


Yeah, he more or less did, but I encouraged him for a variety of reasons. I have done your method before too. But I wasn't actually impressed by the quality of the Gerstner, I didn't have enough cash on me to get the chest and the other tools and supplies I wanted, and I don't have the skills to use the machinist tools yet anyway. So I got an even better deal on the stuff i wanted and he should make some more money. That's a good point though I may contact him and offer to take it if it doesn't sell.

7, this is the best I can do for a picture for now. The extension slides are in the box on the back left and the parts organizers are covered by the rest.


----------



## Tim457

7 that CL post was already gone, table saw I take it?



> Ugh 7. Heres what you do. Go down to the shop and find the sandpaper. Now find some glue. Coats your hands in said glue. Adhere sandpaper to hands and get a grip bro. Ask dude if hes got a paypal account. Give him the monies and wait for the truck to come back. You kon dooo it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Impressive work Stef.


----------



## August

Saying hi to all
Been away to long to much repo 
Well today is my birthday and my wife and my 2 girls 
Made my day.


----------



## JayT

Good to see you back, August. Happy Birthday, dude.

So which of those gifts is more important, the LN gift certificate or the farting coupon? But, seriously, only three farts? Most guys will have that used up by the time they have the coupon read.


----------



## ToddJB

What's the grinder Tim? You rarelyseer them that old with both shields, covers, and rests. Nice get.

Wids is rolling in fat stacks.

And there won't be a naval war for Red tonight.

I'm heading to the shop to make a wheelbarrow.


----------



## ToddJB

Happy birthday Auggie!


----------



## Mosquito

Happy Birthday August! Glad to have ya back man


----------



## 489tad

A lot to catch up one. Phone site sucks, cant read it at work.
Laguna BS, 465lbs. Removed the wheels, table and motor. My boy and I pulled it up a flight of stairs. God bless that boy.
Walden, glad your back.
Happy Birthday Auggie!
Rain tomorrow. No yard work, Shop time!!!
Duvel Golden Ale currently in the rotation tonight.


----------



## jmartel

Happy birthday, August. Glad to see you back.


----------



## woodcox

Happy bday Augie. 
Nice bed full Widdle. 
Pretty stef. I have an English Lund rebate plane that I believe is beech. Missing the knicker iron. I need to find a blank or maybe a molding iron for a donor.









Slow today so I widdled this at work. 









Ground the back down on an air body saw blade and set in mahogany. The screw is kind of draw boring the blade in place, seemed to work well for quick and dirty. This should make the small kerfs needed to clear the wings on screwdriver shanks in the handle holes. Irritating with all the effort that goes into turning and finishing a handle to crack it apart during assembly. I tested it out in a 3/16" hole in a poplar dowel. Adequate kerfs in just a few careful strokes. Should bring the hog smashing back to predictable intervals anyway.


----------



## Slyy

Aug, missed ha brosef Happy Berfday for sure!


----------



## Tugboater78

Happy bday august!


----------



## Pezking7p

Happy birthday auggie!

Woody I love the little saw.

Too many projects going on homies. Rental house, yard work, laundry cabinets, transition molding, and I don't want to be working on any of these. It's killing my woodworking motivation. Need to finish the rental up first, though.

It anyone remembers my curious bee encounter last weekend, it made me interested in honey bees so I've been reading about that all week, and now I want a beehive. Anyone ever keep honeybees before? Is it worth the effort?


----------



## DanKrager

Happy birthday a day late, August! Glad you're back home safely.

Pez, I don't keep bees personally, but my neighbor does. BIL is a commercial bee keeper having about 300 hives at one point. They are a fascinating hobby, but like any hobby, can be a hole in the air into which you throw money. If you can buddy up with a local beekeeper you'll get acquainted a LOT faster than from books. One hive is generally not long lived, but if you get 3 or 4, they seem to do better. It will take that many to keep you in honey in a good year. He might have some old hives to get you started. It takes awhile before the bees will accept a new wood hive sometimes.

The U.S. has a major problem looming and that is the severe decline in bee populations. There are two reasons for this…one is a very persistent and treatment resistant infestation of bee mites. The little mites get inside the bee and mess with its GPS so it gets disoriented and dies lost. The other is pesticides used on crops of all sorts. Farmers have already seen a noticeable decline in production due to lack of bee pollination activities.

The short of it is, keeping bees is rewarding because they do so much good in the neighborhood by pollinating garden plants, trees, and flowers. Alfalfa clover produces the top grade of clear honey and buckwheat produces a honey reminiscent of molasses. The honey in the comb (done with a special hive chamber) is the BEST. You have to be able to tolerate stings. Vintage type honey bees are rather tame and don't sting much but are not disease resistant and seem to succumb to mites more readily. Resistant strains are crossed with Italian bees which are very aggressive and sting readily because, like true Italians, they are easily agitated! African honey bees are slowing making their way northward, and are expected to "hit the brick wall of cold" in the north. But in the mean time, they overtake the domesticated bees by destroying them.

Bears are a problem, so you might have to keep the bees in an electric fence yard which may or may not repel them. 
Keep us posted. Sounds interesting.
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, Dan. I hadn't heard that about keeping multiple hives before. I knew most people kept multiples but I assumed it was just because they wanted more honey.


----------



## Slyy

DK - appreciate the bee discussion. Couldn't agree more on seeing at as big "looming issue", if I had the space I'd love to do some bee keeping but I try and do my part by giving them plenty if bee friendly flowering plants for them to hang out at. It seems every year I see less and less bees though…..


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah we picked up a wire and it choked down the shaft killing the engine, we back a moving now, 3 hours of work 2 hrs of getting set and off the drydock


----------



## john2005

Dad raised bees when I was a kid. I always wished I had paid more attention, but when your a kid you don't think about those things much.

Happy Birthday Auggie!!!


----------



## SASmith

Hey pez, I keep bees. Had over 25 hives at one time. Down to about half that now. Not enough time right now to work a bunch of hives. It can be as expensive as you want it to be. I make all my own equipment (except frames) and have only ever bought 1 nuc and never a package. I think it is worth it having the bees around.
Honey, wax, my small orchard pollinated and an education from some bugs.

I got my start in woodworking by building bee equipment. I have built over 150 of the boxes below.

Box build blog.

Check out the forums at beesource and Michael Bush's site if you haven't.


----------



## woodcox

Wow tug, thanks for the pics. Is that the only prop under there?

Ed. Nice boxes Scott, was curious about those cove cut handles, thanks for the blog link.


----------



## 489tad

Strong work Tug!

A quick rant. Two weeks ago Saturday morning I called Comcast. Our internet was out. Re-boot blah blah blah. CS had me unplug and reboot. Said signal was strong must be my desktop. No, desk top is fine, five phones and five laptops all fine. Please let me speak to someone else. New CS looks at my modem history. Tells me its a graph that should look like a heart beat, with only minor interruptions. Mine looks like a heart attack. You need a new modem. New modem works great. Hours wasted on phone, chat and driving to get new equipment.

So today it was ATTs turn. Data usage off the charts, always has been. Finally the CS figured out why. We now have correct settings on our phones. Kids apps should not automatically update and to top it off he cut our plan cost in half without any reduction in plan or devices.

Its still raining which means no yard work which means Im heading to the garage. I'll check back later.


----------



## Tim457

Dan I hate AT&T only a little less than I hate Comcast. We have half a free market in high speed internet which ends up meaning it's not really free at all, captive really.

Thanks for the education on bees guys.

Todd, it looks like where the nameplate or painted on information was is gone. Only marking I can find on it now is UL listed grinder 439B and some stuff about the tensile strength of the aluminum wheel guards. I was pretty surprised it had all the parts too. I'll have to see if I can polish up the shields or replace them.

Happy birthday August, good to see you and that your family is good to you.


----------



## Mosquito

Same boat with Comcast. Few nights ago had chatted with customer service "Yeah, my internet is testing at 1.2Mbps down, and I pay for 50Mbps. Upload speed is where it should be, at 12Mbps up". Same reboot blah blah as you Dan. Ended up with "We'll send a guy out to look at it, because everything should be fine". Scheduled it for 2 days out, and told them I'd wait a day to see if it was (direct quote of what I said) "Something on your end that gets worked out". Sure enough, by the next afternoon everything was back to normal… Sure wish I could get speeds that fast with out going through Comcast… but the fastest I can get with anyone else (Centurylink) is no where near that fast :-(

That's crazy Tug, but good thing it wasn't anything more serious I suppose


----------



## Tugboater78

> Wow tug, thanks for the pics. Is that the only prop under there?
> 
> Ed. Nice boxes Scott, was curious about those cove cut handles, thanks for the blog link.
> 
> - woodcox


Nah we have 2, but that was our portside.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## woodcox

On Lake Powell as a kid we lost one outdrive near Wahweap marina. Added two days on the lake idling all the way back up to Bullfrog where we stored the boat.

My little saw worked nicely. I love those Bessey jaw liners, I use them constantly. 









My Pb's showed up this morning. Was not expecting the size of that big one, I think it is safe as is. Still waiting for a Witte #2 phillips for the small feruled handle. 








1/4" one is done so far.


----------



## Pezking7p

Scott, I keep feeling like a top bar hive will be easier for me to manage. Is this madness? Should I just stick with langstroth hives? Do I really need 2+ hives?

Tug, why not just dive on the thing rather than dry dock? River currents too strong? Either way, glad you got it sorted out.

Got my bathroom all demoed and all my parts bought. Only costing me $300 to redo everything. Now this is happening because I was too curious to resist. It's better than I expected. 8% abv. Going to be silly in about an hour.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, need more clamps


----------



## ToddJB

ADD resulted in a few more cleat items.


----------



## ToddJB

lathing some wheelbarrow handles


----------



## ToddJB

Can you guess who got a replacement phone?


----------



## ShaneA

Chisels are looking sweet Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

They're all handled thanks to you big boy.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. That was movement. Thank you Todd.

Sideways phone use to browse ljs is harshin my mellow. Man.


----------



## Airframer

If only there was a larger version of a phone that was able to access the internet.. something that would fit in your lap or on a desktop… man, someone should invent that ya know!


----------



## Slyy

Hawt Dayum Todd, nice looking tills there my man! Pallet wood look is pretty bang on for tills!


----------



## jmartel

Tills look great, Todd. Once I finish up this entertainment center I need to re-do my clamp storage, finish my plane till, and some other things.


----------



## john2005

Diggin the chisel storage Todd!


----------



## Pezking7p

The wheel barrow wheel is getting death by a thousand clamps. I am also super envious of those tills. Nice freakin work.


----------



## walden

Looks great Todd!


----------



## bandit571

Floated down to the shop today…..got a start on a rehab project, that did not come in the mail..









Yeah, right. Bought it used back in the late 1980s, for $90. Needs a guide bearing, and new tires. And a dang good clean up

There is one item coming in the mail later this week…Millers Falls No.11 is coming my way…obo was under $28 COUNTING S&H. Will wait til it arrives to see IF it is worth that much….


----------



## racerglen

Good to see you're still afloat Bandit !


----------



## SASmith

Pez, I am a langstroth guy. Never managed a top bar hive. TBH would be much easier to build, not sure if it would be easier to manage.

I would recommend at least two hives so you would always have some backup brood. Say you have one hive and suddenly you have a queen problem. What would you do? The only option would be to order a queen if you can find one.
If you had another hive you could give the queenless hive young brood and they could raise an emergency queen cell.

You could always start buy buying 1 nuc or package and hope it gets through the winter. Then next spring split the original hive and then you would have a backup. just my $.02.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"This is ten percent luck, twenty percent skill, fifteen percent concentrated power of will…."


----------



## Tugboater78

Looks good!


----------



## 7Footer

100% reason to remember the name! Beauty, BRK…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^You got it.

Btw, Paul your fishtail chisel works awesome. Honesty a better tool than the LN.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Red. Still need to make one for myself.


----------



## Airframer

Which do you guys like the look of better?

This?










Or this..










Also this is what the panels will be made from..


----------



## DanKrager

I decided I had put off upgrading some TS stuff long enough, so I invested some time this weekend to finish these accessories. There is one more to go, basically a hollow vacuum fence attachment because there is a router under the mess to the right that needs a fence too. You can see that this is based on Christopher Merrill's Big-a-fence jig. The plans for these are all drawn up in Sketchup. If anyone wants them I'll post them as a downloadable file on my website. Not everything is dimensioned. The most apparent one is a sliding piece that can be used for compound angle tenons up to 3" long. The V-box is for cross corner box splines. On the back side (in storage) is a jig that eliminates the need for a jointer in my shop. It holds a board over the blade that provides straight line cut "template" for straightening rough or crooked edges. It all comes off the original fence…held in place by friction until that doesn't work.


















DanK


----------



## DanKrager

AF, both arrangements could be appropriate and nice looking. Mostly depends on how much "vertical emphasis" you wish to present. The third rail de-emphasizes some of the vertical and adds a bit of horizontal emphasis, changing the apparent ratio of height to width. I would choose the one that gets closest to the "golden ratio" numbers.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

Just after I posted those I had the thought of offsetting the third rail towards the top to bring back some height but still breaking up the long/narrow quality of the door fronts..

Oh and I need to read up on the Golden Ratio.. have heard it talked about just never really looked it up.


----------



## DanKrager

Thought I screwed up my prize saw blade…sawed through a metal pin and a hardened screw while updating these jigs. I put on the magnifiers and got a light focused on the blade and examined each tooth for damage and couldn't find any. Lucky!
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

At least you didn't bend your brand new ww2 and have to send it back to Amazon saying it was defective… I still feel guilty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Just after I posted those I had the thought of offsetting the third rail towards the top to bring back some height but still breaking up the long/narrow quality of the door fronts..
> 
> Oh and I need to read up on the Golden Ratio.. have heard it talked about just never really looked it up.
> 
> - Airframer


I kinda like the setup without the center rail. Another thought would be to leave the center rail in, but make it thinner….giving it depth.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> At least you didn t bend your brand new ww2 and have to send it back to Amazon saying it was defective… I still feel guilty.
> 
> - TheFridge


lol. How the heck did you bend it?


----------



## TheFridge

I need to cut a bevel but forgot I had a zci in. it didn't want to go past 20 degrees or so. Finally figured out why… Had it for maybe a week. I almost cried myself to sleep…


----------



## Pezking7p

I like using two panels but making the bottom panel larger than the top. Something along the lines of golden ratio sized. 1.6:1

Scott, thanks for the advice. I don't know why I keep thinking about a TBH. Langstroth hives are standard with everything, and that's most important to me because I want to find someone who'll give/sell me a nuc or split their hive with me. I'm not interested in spending $150 on a nuc or a package online. I'm interested in trading time/woodworking skills for a hive/bees so I can get going for cheap and learn from them.

Waste of a day. Didn't have the correct fittings for the new shower faucet, so back to lowes for a different faucet and different fittings. Then after I got the shower hooked up, I couldn't finish because I ran out of Teflon tape (they put these splines on the reel that made it look like I had a ton of tape left but it was actually almost gone!). So I pop on the water and the shower doesn't leak (yay) but there is a leak at the water heater that has apparently leaked for years. Looks like the leak has destroyed the sill plate under the water heater over the years. Back to lowes. Tough day lol. At least the new tenant isn't moving in until June.


----------



## Tim457

Ok lets review. Bacon tastes good. Bacon jerky tastes good. Bacon flavored potato chips taste good. Bacon flavored dum dum lollipops are violently foul, though not as bad as the pizza flavor.


----------



## TheFridge

Add bacon flavored rolling papers to the list of no-no's.

Edit: ever tried the draft beer jelly bellys? Probably right up there with bacon flavored dumdums. Popcorn flavored jelly bellys? Best jelly bean since sliced bread!


----------



## Pezking7p

Mmmmm, bacon. I want some bacon now.


----------



## Mosquito

Nothing fancy, took about an hour total, but I think it'll be nice to have a stand, rather than having it on the old workmate.


----------



## john2005

> Just after I posted those I had the thought of offsetting the third rail towards the top to bring back some height but still breaking up the long/narrow quality of the door fronts..
> 
> Oh and I need to read up on the Golden Ratio.. have heard it talked about just never really looked it up.
> 
> - Airframer


I like the one without the third rail, but its hard to get good perspective from an angle. ...Unless thats the angle you always intent to look at it, like "David".

If you offset the third rail, I would go towards the bottom. Don't ask me why, I don't have logic for you there, but in my minds eye it looks better that way. Kinda break it into thirds give or take.


----------



## chrisstef

I had to google bacon rolling papers to see if they truly existed. They do.










I mean I like bacon as much as the next guy. Like some good papers too but there's a line in the sand that shouldn't be crossed. Not down with the pre-munchie munchies.

Also, eff Mondays. I wanna go back to bed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

[email protected] Stef.

Happy birthday August.

Fun stuff about the bees, thanks guys.

Oh! That is so very nice Todd. Well done.

Top one (single pane) AF.

Cool stand Mos.

Yes, eff Mondays; coffee is powerless against them.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive gotta say that if you are a new couple a raunchy comedy show might not be the best place for a first date. Wifey and I were at the Ralphie May show last night and saw next to that new couple. Man did she get all squirmy and embarrassed when he started talking about booty lickin. Neither one knew if they should laugh or be disgusted. I was in fuggin tears.


----------



## jmartel

That's awesome. Ralphie May is hilarious.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sounds like a good way to ferret out a waste of effort.

Good to hear you enjoyed the show.


----------



## chrisstef

One of these guys opened up, not sure which one, but damn he was funny too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!!


----------



## ToddJB

Having a hard time keeping the peepers open today.

#33moreyearsofthisish


----------



## Hammerthumb

I just close the doors to my office and take a nap. 13 more years of thisish.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry. Lost count. 12 more years.


----------



## Tugboater78

Grumble TSA and TWIC are a pain in my ass


----------



## Mosquito

^ Literally?


----------



## jmartel

Someone get cavity searched?


----------



## jmartel

Dang, mos beat me to it.


----------



## walden

I'm with you Todd. This snow/rain for the last two weeks is wearing thin at this point. Hard to stay motivated.

Some of my technology clients are starting to talk "cut backs" again. They think another recession is right around the corner. Here we go again…


----------



## chrisstef

Another recession? Im not sure that we ever got out of the first one around here. Construction is just coming back to life. Housing still hasn't made it back yet. Is it 5:00 yet? My gut cant take another cup of coffee and im noddin off here.


----------



## ToddJB

Our housing market bounced back mid last year and is sky-rocketing right now. Not uncommon for houses to be under contract the day they're hitting the market for 10-15% over asking. And if you look out my window right now there are about 6 sky-raises being put up.

I hope you're not on the chopping block, Walden. Are they more or less apt to keep consultants?


----------



## walden

Todd: They do tend to keep consultants, because it provides a very flexible workforce. If I survive through the initial phase of it and the market does go down, I could be fine moving forward. It all depends on how bad it gets.

The reason a lot of companies did so well after the recession is because interest rates went to almost zero, giving them cheap capital. They also got cheap labor because everyone was looking for a job. For the companies that produce a product, they got cheap manufacturing. But now, they have leveraged those factors as far as they can go. A lot of tech companies have a stock pile of finished product that few people are buying because no one can afford it. If they can't raise revenue numbers soon, they will have no choice but to cut expenses = mass layoffs.

I'm not sure if this is a problem across other industries or not, but if it is, hold on to your hats. I think my days in tech are numbered. My stomach can't handle the volatility anymore.


----------



## jmartel

There's a huge tech boom in Seattle right now. As such, the economy is going nuts. Amazon is building 4 or 5 high-rise buildings downtown just to house their new workers.

The housing is much like Todd talked about, but has been that way for the last 3+ years. In a couple years I'm going to try and cash out and build a house outside the city. Should be able to get land and build a new modest sized house (~1700-1800sqft) for what we get for our townhouse, at least as of the current valuation. We'll see though.

Funny to see how different it is around the country.


----------



## walden

We'll see what happens. I think the service side of the industry is doing better than the product side. Lets hope they are being overly cautious.

As Todd said, housing here is going through the roof. House prices are higher than they were before the recession and rents are at an all time high. A one bedroom apartment rents for $1,200 and up.


----------



## JayT

^ Hmm, housing is booming where you guys live.

Those are also the only two states to have legalized marijuana.

Coincidence?


----------



## Slyy

Got done filing my first "short term medical disability" paperwork.
Remind me not to stab myself in the hand again. Stuck at home all weekend, can't do anything in the shop essentially, probably can't get release back until next Thursday. Not my preferred form of staycation. Fortunately next Saturday is a big area swap meet, hopefully can do some Rudy hunting while I convalesce.

Red nice doves, mine are still waiting completion.

Eric think I prefer version 2.0

Tug lube man, can't have too much!


----------



## walden

Nice JayT! I think you're on to something!

Red: Did you cut those half blinds by hand? They look amazing.

If anyone is interested, someone is selling three Stanley 750 New Old Stock chisels, still in the box. 1/2', 3/4', and 1". He accidentally listed them in the home and garden section, so no bids yet. Starting bid is $58. If you're interested, the item number is: 161684834932.


----------



## chrisstef

> ^ Hmm, housing is booming where you guys live.
> 
> Those are also the only two states to have legalized marijuana.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> - JayT


Solid observation. I wish theyd finally legalize it here for more than 4 medical ailments. That's one pot shop per ailment. People are leaving CT in droves. Taxes are too high and our resident genius governor is once again running a 100+ mm deficit. Im not a fan of smoke and mirrors budgets based upon projected tax returns. Take that ish at 75%. But then again I don't believe a word any of of them say on either side of the aisle.


----------



## walden

Todd can correct me on this if I'm wrong, but CO has made something like $78 Billion from pot sales since it was legalized. The state is hopp'in…and stoned. Four-way stops are a nightmare now… No one knows who's turn it is or how long they've been there.

Speeding isn't much of a problem anymore. Everyone is doing 20, but thinks they're doing 80…


----------



## jmartel

Taxes in CT are nuts. They were in CA too, but at least there was nice weather to make up for it.

I did see someone smoking a bowl while driving on the way home from work once.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd can correct me on this if I m wrong, but CO has made something like $78 Billion from pot sales since it was legalized. The state is hopp in…and stoned. Four-way stops are a nightmare now… No one knows who s turn it is or how long they ve been there.
> 
> Speeding isn t much of a problem anymore. Everyone is doing 20, but thinks they re doing 80…
> 
> - walden


I'm not up on the numbers by any means. If I'm being honest I don't really follow politics or budgets or taxes.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think Colorado has seen 70mil in revenue for pot in the last year. I know this cause my daughter asked me to look it up last night. She was watching one of those new reality shows about marijuana retailers in CO.


----------



## bandit571

Must of had a wee bit of wind last week? Seems someone found out where NOT to park a car…









Log might need a metal detector, before one uses any of THAT lumber???


----------



## walden

Thanks Paul. So it's million, not billion. I usually don't pay attention to that stuff, but the number caught my attention, and apparently, my imagination.


----------



## Lucasd2002

> Must of had a wee bit of wind last week? Seems someone found out where NOT to park a car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log might need a metal detector, before one uses any of THAT lumber???
> 
> - bandit571


The real question: will insurance pay for the sawyer with the mobile band saw mill?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Walden- ya the DTs are by hand. I don't even have a DT router bit. Your CO traffic jokes had me laughing pretty good.

Housing in the midwest has been slow and stable through the whole recession. Kinda sad my house is only worth about 5-10k more than I bought it for 8 years ago. But, we can get pretty nice houses where we'd like to move.

Working on one of the old toyotas today. Sometimes you just can't help but bust out the JB Weld.


----------



## Slyy

Ouch Bandit, not yours I hope?


----------



## bandit571

Not mine, don't even like to drive a Honda. At one time, I knew the people who USED to live there. Not sure who does now.

Someone has been whittling on it….


----------



## 7Footer

Jay, 3 States starting in July! ;-)

Easy on the weed heads fellas. Roasting a bowl while driving is no biggie, the same as smoking a cig…. And furthermore, smoking a bowl is a lot less distracting than getting your knob slobbed while driving.


----------



## theoldfart

"Knob slobbed" droolin' on the shifter again Eric?


----------



## Pezking7p

In Ames, IA the rentals are booming this year and last. My duplex jumped maybe 25% in about a year's time.

In NC the real estate is doing great. Building new, because the old is usually 50+ years old and not what people want today. Not enough bathrooms, small, no modern layouts, etc.


----------



## lateralus819

Making a lathe stand. I had to rip the suede off my moxon. The glue failed and everytime i went to insert a piece it would get hung up and piss me off! It's all good though, i gotta do the david barron treatments! Put some springs on it so as you loosen it retracts. The top is covered in dings and dents and saw marks already!


----------



## duckmilk

> The state is hopp in…and stoned. Four-way stops are a nightmare now… No one knows who s turn it is or how long they ve been there.
> 
> Speeding isn t much of a problem anymore. Everyone is doing 20, but thinks they re doing 80…
> 
> - walden


Sounds like a good time to get into a fast food franchise.


----------



## walden

> Sounds like a good time to get into a fast food franchise.
> 
> - duckmilk


Going to Taco Bell is out. The drive through line is insane!


----------



## bandit571

One note about that Honda Accord sitting under the tree…..it still had 30 tags in the rear window. Means they had just bought the car recently… And, it was built just 10 miles from the spot. Marysville Assemby Plant for Honda is just down the hill on US Rt 33.

The item driving home sales around here? Mainly when someone gets on full time at one of the four Honda plants in the area. McMansions tend to crop up after each hiring session. $23 an hour for full timers, 1/2 of that for the temps.


----------



## Airframer

Well, I woke up this morning to no interwebs/phone or cable. Been fighting with Comcast all day trying to get their heads out of their asses.. still waiting. Luckily I am able to leach wifi from the next door neighbors till that gets settled.. fuggin hate dealing with Comcast.

Found out I got hired on at Fastenal here in town.. just have to go pee in a cup before it's official. Which is good because from what I have read you are supposed to feed these tiny humans every now and then and that has been getting harder to do lately.

In other news.. I think I am going to go with Tony's assessment and keep it one long panel on the door fronts. I have a great respect for the decorating insight that can only come from a queer eye.. The wife agrees with him too.


----------



## jmartel

> Sounds like a good time to get into a fast food franchise.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Going to Taco Bell is out. The drive through line is insane!
> 
> - walden


Do you guys have Jack in the Box there? A) that place is awesome, and B) they have a specific "Munchie Meal" menu that starts at 9pm

http://www.jackinthebox.com/food/jacks-munchie-meals


----------



## woodcox

Congrats on the jobby job Eric. Could be cool with that inventory at your disposal. I've see a few locations around here. I've been running parts around for Utility Trailer here for three weeks now. Only a part time job but it keeps me in the positive and keeps my minion in daycare less hours a day.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats AF. Working there puts you one step closer to opening your own shop, "Eric's rusty nuts and other unused and forgotten treasusers".


----------



## Tugboater78

About housing… bought my house 7 yrs ago, paid 5000 less than the estimated value, its now worth less than what i currently owe which is 20k less than i paid… grumble.. cant get a refinace cause its upside-down.

Tsa and twic can suckmaballz, not my fault they cant keep up with demand for renewals for thier useless IDcard. Company threatening to send me home cause mine has expired. I ordered a renewal 6 months ago and still dont have, 2 months before it needed renewal.

Ima terrorist, i am planning to run my barges into someones pontoon dock and bring down the country's economy. Homeland security you suck


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric, I've wondered if that was a good company to work for. Their stock has rivaled Apple that past ten years. Wish I would have bought some back in the day.

Tug- that security stuff is spilling over to railroads too. Although I admit some of the measures were needed in metro areas.


----------



## walden

Jmart: No Jack in the Box. I remember it from a year long stay I had in San Diego though. Good stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats AF. Happy things are lining up for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats AF. When you get in let me know if i can return the other 99 split pins i didnt use out of the madatory 100 pack. I love their hardware just dislike having to buy in bulk.

I dislike 2nd mondays.

And todd, its Eric's dusty nuts. Rusty would imply they were put away used.


----------



## Slyy

Eric - congrats dood on the new income! We got a Fastenall a while back, meaning to go check it out!

Tony - I might have to hit you up for some study-buddy help on today's topic in class, I'll call ya 









Also, getting a new Taco Bueno in near the University, what the hell is wrong with these peoples' lives?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am, and remain clean Jake you slanderous fuxer.

Camping for a taco is slightly sad.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, not even like they are good tacos. I mean they are ok, but not worthy of waiting in line more than 6 minutes. Just sayin'


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, "lives"? Bit of a stretch ya think?


----------



## chrisstef

I second the camping for tacos is kinda sad. Eating tacos while camping however, is glorious.

Be careful T, jake's used that study buddy line on a lot of dudes before. He likes to wear scrubs while he studies. No undies. And you thought middle school sweatpants were bad. "Show me your chlamydia face."


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAH!

The swab (tiger claw) is the worst.


----------



## Slyy

> The swab (tiger claw) is the worst.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I'm in love, you already know my favorite move!



> ...wears scrubs, No undies.
> 
> - chrisstef


Why else would of you wear them….....


----------



## chrisstef

Scrubs with no undies is like wearing tissue paper for pants. Im all for free movement but it might get awkward getting a chub every time the wind blows. I bet you leak a little anytime a ceiling fan turns on.

Tiger claw = fish hook?

Hog loves the double fish hook.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tiger claw = std swab. Like stuffing brambles up there, setting it on fire, then pinching and removing the brambles while twisting.

Lovely experience. I quite recommend it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tiger claw is not a fish hook, rather a taking of culture performed by nurse Ratchet.

Hog does love to be double fish hooked though. He's shameless when it comes to desiring degradation.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pez is in the know.


----------



## Slyy

My urethra Is solely exit only, this firey bramble talk makes one feel a might uncomfortable.


----------



## Pezking7p

Today I visited the plant where the make the lance crackers with peanut butter in the middle. Kinda cool. Got to watch them make the dough, bake it, and then squirt the peanut butter in the middle. The best part was the robots that grab the packs off a conveyor and packs them in a box. A camera takes a picture every few seconds so the robots know where all the parts are. Hard to describe but it's a very complicated bit of computer programming to get all those robots to work together. Like watching them dance.

Here's a video of the robots in action.


----------



## jmartel

Robot sausage.


----------



## 7Footer

That is seriously cool Pez, thanks for sharing. Tony's dream job is to be one of those robots (picking and packing sausage)..... Speaking of robots, that movie ex machina looks like some good schit, just such a terrible title…


----------



## Airframer

Quiet around here today…

Thanks for the well wishes folks. Drug test has been done so now it is another waiting game for them to get the results then get started.

Spent day 2 dealing with Comcast.. took till almost 1pm to finally get things working.. idiots.. How they can be the only cable company allowed to do business in the area and not break any anti-trust laws is beyond me..

Oh and I believe those ARE the Driods Tony was looking for…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The cable company here stinks too. Luckily centurylink ran fiberoptic in our area years back and we get pretty darn fast dsl for about $30 a month. Never had one problem with them either.

Nearing the end of my week off. Didn't get a lot of shop time but I got a ton of family time…. and it was good.

Love me some Clippers.


----------



## Slyy

7 thinking ex machina might be worth a look, lemme know if have check it out, I'll do the same.
Anxious to check out the new Avengers flick this Sunday, hopefully after a good rust hunt Saturday at a swap meet I've never been to in the area!

My internet provider horror story: couple years ago we had ATT/SBC DSL, long story short couldn't log on for a couple days. Finally got ahold of customer service, couldn't figure it out. Several days and many hours of wasted calls go by, ends up modem just needed a reboot signal from homebase BUT the first CS guy RESET our fuggin password by accident that first day! Now I use Cox Internet. Hate them just as much but cheaper/faster so lesser of two evils I guess.


----------



## ToddJB

Its coming along.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone else get distracted being in the shop that you forget to eat? Yeah, I didn't eat until 9pm both last night and tonight. That's especially odd that I do that because I'm fat. You'd think that I wouldn't want to forget a meal.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Todd. Is this for the kid to play with? Looks smaller than a regular wheelbarrow.


----------



## ToddJB

Much smaller than a standard wheelbarrow. 3 year old scale.


----------



## Tugboater78

When i am home.. i usually forget to eat till kiddos and fiance get home and want supper..


----------



## AnthonyReed

So I like sausage? Sausage is good, what's your point?

That is quite an orchestration of robots Pez, neat.

I wanted to bust your chops about that flick 7 but it does look like it may be fun.

That is cool Todd. You are throwing down AF-style on child accoutrements; great job man.

Jchunk.


----------



## jmartel

Jtruffleshuffle?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## BigRedKnothead

So it's gonna be one of those days ehh? 









Should used the slot cutter bit…..or the router plane.


----------



## jmartel

Dang. What happened, fence slip or the bit grab?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bummer.


----------



## ToddJB

suck.


----------



## summerfi

"The difference between a good woodworker and a great one is the ability to fix mistakes." -someone

Go for it Red


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am pretty sure Bob just taunted Red.


----------



## walden

Wheel barrow looks cool Todd. The kids will love it.

That sucks Red. Fill it with Durham's putty and cover it in milk paint.


----------



## summerfi

No taunt, just inspiration.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Never considered it anything other. The absurdity of it being anything but was the joke.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You got it Bob. I've got the same board it came from. The fix should be pretty seamless.

Ya Jshuffle, the bit just ran off on me….and the piece came out of its hold.

Evidently I should have done the stopped grooves before the the half-blind dovetails because the grooves are waaaaay more difficult. lawl.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Eric. Wish you well.

Todd, now he needs a 3 yr old size shovel and you can put him to work.

Dang Red, but you'll make it look good.

Got some new lighting put up in the shop. Makes a world of difference.










Finally a beautiful day here after many days of rain and drizzle. The pond is now about 98% full.



















Water level is 18" from the top of the dock. Unfortunately, that is close to the same distance from the top of the spillway. When I built the dock, I just eyeballed it. Should have used some sort of surveying level to get it a few more inches above the spill.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on the upgraded lighting Duck, nice! Great pics, thanks.


----------



## Mosquito

Sure looks nice Duck, on both fronts.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yessir Ducky, that's a nice spread.

Yesterday I tried some acupuncture on my ailing back. Feeling pretty good today.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm acupuncture huh? Little different surroundings than the normal rub n tug spa? At least you didn't go with the hot cups … that ish is freaky.


----------



## duckmilk

rub n tug spa, lawl


----------



## chrisstef

The duck-stead is lookin sweet! It kinda blows me away that people down south, seemingly mostly in texas, have their own ponds.


----------



## Mosquito

My in-laws have their own pond up in Fargo. They needed the dirt to build a ring dike around their house and other buildings so they wouldn't have to worry about flooding out


----------



## Lucasd2002

> My in-laws have their own pond up in Fargo. They needed the dirt to build a ring dike around their house and other buildings so they wouldn t have to worry about flooding out
> 
> - Mosquito


Stef makes Dike joke in 3, ... 2, ... 1 …


----------



## Mosquito

lol I was figuring that'd be brought up, but there wasn't really a good way around it…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is more than ******************** jokes; come on boys.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea id hate to alienate anyone around here with crude jokes about sexuality. Ya hear that B-Yo? You can come back now little buddy.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, yeah here the state actually encourages ponds as a means to help control flooding. Ain't no dikes here though, we call 'em dams


----------



## walden

The shop looks great Duck. I think I could fit my cabin in there about six times over. After seeing this, my shop is now called the minion shop. 

For comparison, here is a shot of my shop. This is everything with the exception of a few clamps. It's amazing what can be built in a tiny space. Next project is a dinning room table…okay, now I'm just messing with your head.










So after almost two weeks of snow and rain, yesterday and today have been amazing. I got up extra early both mornings and got in six hours of work by 10am so I could go play outside the rest of the day. I have soaked up a lot of vitamin D in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Pezking7p

Walden, what wood is used to make the legs of your bench? I'm always a little envious of your simple lifestyle. Keep on keepin on man.

Duck, your shop is out of control large. I would kill to have that space.

I think I'm going to dig a pond so Stef can come homestead on my land.


----------



## walden

Pez: The entire base is made of cherry. I bought 3/4 of a cherry tree for the build.

Anyone in the group use the new Stanley 750 chisels? I bought one in the 1 1/4" size. It came dead flat on the back and holds an edge almost as long as my Lie Nielsen A2 chisels. It's also about 1/3 the price. I'm impressed.


----------



## lateralus819

Yeah I have them Walden. Actually going to sell my set of 4. Bought a 1" and 1/2" LN to replace them.

I find they don't see to get very sharp.


----------



## jmartel

I've got one in an 1/8" size. That's the only experience I have with the new 750's. I like it, but obviously it doesn't get used a ton. No issues with sharpness.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've never the tried the newer Stanley SW chisels. The woodworkers I know seem to either love or hate them. But…being that their made in Mexico, it wouldn't surprise me if some batches were better than others.


----------



## ToddJB

I think Stef and Smitty have a set and I've heard nothing but praise from them.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think both JayT and myself have both SW and 2 Cherries. If I remember correctly, JayTs review of both were that although the SW were fine chisels, the 2 Cherries were slightly better. I am in agreement on this. I don't like the balance of the Stanley's but fined they keep a good edge.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Walden. Actually, our apartment is in part of that shop and my actual woodworking shop will be built in therre also (eventually, waiting for funds. Will build a real house sometime.).

I would like to try the 750's sometime, but about 8 years ago, I bought the Craftsman bench chisels due to a review on PopWood, I think (I know, crapsman, shame on me). They took hours to sharpen because of the hardness of the steel but hold an edge extremely well. Balance sux, handle heavy.


----------



## Mosquito

750's have got to be better than the "Bailey" chisels… I had (have) a set of those, and while you can get them very sharp, they certainly don't stay that way for very long at all…


----------



## walden

Thanks guys. I was contemplating buying the 4 piece set for carpentry projects around the cabin, but can't decide. It seems like the choices are Stanley, Narex or junk from what I can tell.

Duck: Almost all the chisels I have used (including the LNs) suck when it comes to balance. The LNs are handle heavy in the smaller sizes and blade heavy in the larger sizes. What do your Craftsman chisels look like? I saw some old Craftsman chisels with the crown top logo on them for $20, but some people were saying the steel is soft.

That's cool you put your apartment in there. I know some horse people that did the same thing and liked the arrangement so much they never built the house.


----------



## jmartel

The majority of my chisels are the Yellow wood handled Marples. My grandfather gave them to my dad a long time ago when my dad did some woodworking, and he never used them. He then gave them to me a couple years ago. Unfortunately I bent the tang of the 1" chisel so now it's not straight.

Other than that, I have the 1 Stanley 750, Narex mortising chisels, and I just got a 2" Narex chisel and a pair of 1/2" skewed narex chisels.


----------



## TheFridge

I have a 1/2" LN that i treat like gold. I've only played with some harbor freight (free) and narex (returned). I have some new old stock marples with the funky plastic handles but have to finish lapping the backs. that LN chisel chopped some purty mortises for me.


----------



## bandit571

Had a clean up project come to the house today









Millers Falls No.11, type 2, with the cocc wood handles that look like rosewood. Same size as a Stanley 5-1/4…

Seems I now have both a Stanley, and a Millers Falls junior jack. Stanley has this weird SW on it's iron. May keep it around as a spare?









This was the easy one to clean up, got a bad one coming later this week.


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, I have always been reluctant to consider "living in the shop" for many reasons. Here's a couple:
1. I was doing this for a living and needed to be farther away from the work for family's sake.
2. If something happened to the shop (think fire) I didn't want the house to go too, possibly with us in it.
3. Dust and vapors are hard to keep out of the house.

Just some things to consider. Sometimes convenience is just too expensive. 
DanK


----------



## JayT

> I think both JayT and myself have both SW and 2 Cherries. If I remember correctly, JayTs review of both were that although the SW were fine chisels, the 2 Cherries were slightly better. I am in agreement on this. I don t like the balance of the Stanley s but fined they keep a good edge.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Actually, I have the Bailey's that Mos mentioned-don't recommend those. Haven't used the new 750's. My main users are a couple Two Cherries and a "set" of vintage socket paring chisels-different brands that I turned handles for to have a similar feel.



> Duck: Almost all the chisels I have used (including the LNs) suck when it comes to balance.


Handle heavy sucks, IMHO. My vintage are all blade heavy, which works well for paring, For all around use, though, a balanced chisel is much better. Take a look at Two Cherries (the Hirsch chisels from Lee Valley are basically identical). I think balance is one of their strong points, along with steel quality/edge retention. My review is here


----------



## chrisstef

I beat the snot out of my reissue 750's. I got a good deal on the 8 piece set a ways back. I grab them before I grab my vintage witherbys unless I need a firmer, non bevel edged, chisel. They seem to stay sharp for a good bit of time and all ive really done is strop them occasionally to refresh. I haven't used the narex bevel edge chisels but on my narex mortisers I did have to grind back a fair amount of steel to get them to not roll over an edge.

5 year anniversary today and she still hasn't noticed my extra chromy. Winner.


----------



## JayT

> 5 year anniversary today and she still hasn t noticed my extra chromy. Winner.
> 
> - chrisstef


Oh look, stef is mistaking his wife's sympathy for lack of awareness. Bless his heart.

Happy anniversary, dude.


----------



## chrisstef

Ha! That's pretty quick for this early in the morning JayT.


----------



## putty

Nice lights Duck, are they the same ones you have in your horse barn? When you get your cataracts fixed, and with the new lighting you should be able to see well enough to make that new bench.


----------



## walden

Happy Anniversary Stef!

The new 750's are going for $83 for the set of 4 and $165 for the set of 8 on Amazon. That makes them about $20 per chisel, which isn't bad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Stef.


----------



## ShaneA

Have you considered the Ashley Isles? they aren't too expensive, I have been happy with the ones I have, but I have not tried the new 750s either. I also got a set of lower end Japanese chisels a couple of years ago, and they are pretty sweet. However, I really do lack the long term experience to really say which is best. I have such assortments of chisels and sets, I rarely use one long enough to truly compare it to another. I usually go with whatever I can find first and doesn't have a blunt edge at the moment.

Edit: Another congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I like the Ashley Isles pretty well too. Their butt chisels have a nice balance. However, they don't hold an edge like the LNs. Those things are ridonculous.

I don't wanna go back to my real job. You guys can't make me.


----------



## Mosquito

I like the Ashley Iles chisels as well, but will agree that edge retention also isn't the greatest either.

I'd love to add a set of PM-V11 chisels or LN A2 chisels into the mix


----------



## walden

It makes my hands sweat to think of smacking the LN chisels with a mallet. I might go with the 750s in a set of four for taking out waist in dados, rabbets, etc. and leave the LN chisels for the finer stuff that doesn't require a mallet. It sounds like most of you have a similar system in place in one way or another.

I don't blame you Red!

I may have my first commission project. A small table to sit at the end of a hallway. They want it to have a slightly curved front apron. Anyone know the best way to do this? Is it better to steam bend the wood or buy a thicker piece and cut it to shape?

Mos: Buy a LN in the 1/2" and then only buy others as you need them. I bought a whole set and rarely use some of the sizes.


----------



## Mosquito

That's kind of what the plan was Walden. Can't afford to get a whole set at once, so would likely build out the set a chisel at a time, looking at the most often used from the set that I have already


----------



## jmartel

> 5 year anniversary today and she still hasn t noticed my extra chromy. Winner.
> 
> - chrisstef


Funny, today is our 4th anniversary as well. Probably be the same as the others where we don't really do anything other than just go out to dinner slightly nicer than our normal bar fare.

5 years is the traditional "wood" gift year, so I figure I'll take next year to actually make her a jewelry box to replace the craptastic one I made as a first project


----------



## Mosquito

On our 1st Anniversary we'll be in Decorah, IA for my brothers college graduation. Yeay?


----------



## duckmilk

Walden, here is one of the set of beaters I bought probably 10 - 12 years ago, don't know if they still make them. They are made for abuse as the steel goes through the handle, and like I said, they hold an edge a long time. They go from 1/4 - 1 inch. There was a review in a woodworking mag that commented on the durability of the steel that caused me to get them.



















Dan, appreciate your comments, but not to worry. We are living in this apartment inside the shop out of necessity. We will be building a real house in a year or two when we build our funds back up. Our old house sold a couple of weeks after we bought this property and we had 30 days to be out of a house we had been in for 17 years. This shop was already plumbed for a bathroom and the shop had 200 amp service, so it was a no brainer.

Right now, my stuff is scattered all around, so I will be building an enclosed wood shop inside of this huge shop, it will be on the other side of the building with a 14 foot breezeway separating it from the apartment. I am only a hobbiest woodworker anyway and don't usee that much volatile stuff. Heck, the project I finished yesterday is a foldable wooden boom for the herbicide sprayer, lol. Not to be confused with fine furniture 

Putty, yes the lights are the same as the ones in the horse barn and really work well in here…and I don't have cataracts, yet


----------



## chrisstef

Last day of the winter wedding season. Rates went up by $25 a head on 5/1. Congrats jmart. Yea we celebrated last weekend with a semi-fancy dinner and that comedy show. Tonight we'll do our typical dinner at the inlaws.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I got married on 1/1/01. My wife says it's so I wont forget our anniversary.

Sorry JayT. I thought you had reviewed the SWs from Stanley. Must have been someone else.

I have a set of the in-expensive Stanley's also, and agree with Mos. Not the highest quality, but I use those for beater chisels.

I have a few old Buck Brothers paring chisels and was looking to put together a set. Lately I have been thinking of making my own paring chisels. I'll keep you all posted when I get around to it.


----------



## jmartel

> I may have my first commission project. A small table to sit at the end of a hallway. They want it to have a slightly curved front apron. Anyone know the best way to do this? Is it better to steam bend the wood or buy a thicker piece and cut it to shape?
> 
> - walden


I can't help you there since I haven't done anything with curved aprons, but you could try posting it in the furniture thread that Red started? Congrats on the first commission project though.


----------



## chrisstef

Im thinking if you cut and shape youll still have square ends for tenons. You go and bend something and your tenons would bend with it. Might make for a tricky mortise. Lol Tony loves tricky mortise's.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy anniversary you two, uh, that doesn't sound right. Happy anniversary stef and wife and happy anniversary jmart and wife 

Gotta get my quarterly tax stuff in the mail today.


----------



## ToddJB

Yay Stef!

Walden, if its the apron the top will be covered right? If so you could just curve one piece and laminate it to another to avoid buying thicker stock.


----------



## JayT

Got married a week and a half before my birthday. I think that's so if I forget our anniversary, she can "forget" my birthday. 

Actually and honestly, it's because when we were looking at dates, I said we had to be back from the honeymoon before pheasant season opened and the rut for archery deer season kicked in. Wife went from newlywed to "hunting season widow" in less than two weeks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yes I do Stef!


----------



## Mosquito

Better than my grandparents Jay. A week after they got married my Grandpa got drafted to Korea…

Our date was easy to figure out. Spring sometime, after planting (her dad farms). Only two dates that the Church and place we wanted the reception were both available was on May 24th, or June 21st. June 21st was my dads birthday, so we picked May 24th. Which also happened to be Memorial Day weekend, which was nice as it meant a lot of people had Monday off with out having to take a vacation day.


----------



## duckmilk

Walden, Paul posted a round front corner table a while back.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/78938


----------



## AnthonyReed

Paul does amazing work.


----------



## jmartel

> Actually and honestly, it s because when we were looking at dates, I said we had to be back from the honeymoon before pheasant season opened and the rut for archery deer season kicked in. Wife went from newlywed to "hunting season widow" in less than two weeks.
> 
> - JayT


We got married, went on our honeymoon to St. Lucia, and then when we came back into the country via Miami, we parted ways at customs. She went on to San Diego and I went to CT.


----------



## ToddJB

I missed that it was yours too, Jcommitment. Congrats


----------



## jmartel

Apparently when she left this morning and went to say bye to me, I rolled over and punched her in the face. How's that for a happy anniversary?

But thanks, Todd


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is just curious Jjilted; both incidents. Congrats on finding a tolerant mate.


----------



## jmartel

She gets up and leaves for the gym at 5:15am. I'm basically dead to the world until after 6, so I can't be held responsible for what I do.

She had another couple months to work in San Diego so she wouldn't have to pay back housing relocation, and we didn't have money to pay it back. So, she had to go back to work until she could transfer to CT.

It works well. She's very tolerant about putting up with me. Figured I had to marry her since no one else would put up with my crap.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB

One time when the Dr had me all hopped up on Oxi I was having a dream that I was a waiter and a man named Shannon stole my $32,000 tip. I chased after him and pummeled him. Only to wake up to a wife sobbing/yelling at me because I has punched her directly in the nose.

I signed off on the big boy drugs from then on out - only over the counter cocktails for this guy.


----------



## jmartel

That's rough, Todd. Was this when you messed yourself up climbing?


----------



## ToddJB

Indeed.


----------



## Tim457

That's your story Todd? At least you could have made your cover story she fell down the stairs. At least you had good aim going after Shannon.

Congrats Stef and Jmart.

Duck that is an enormous shop. A lot of fun could be had in there. Why enclose a woodshop inside of it, HVAC?


----------



## chrisstef

That's fuggin hilarious Todd. All hopped up on pharmys slugging your old lady in the nose. A man named Shannon too huh. I bet Blind Melon was playing in the background.

Have you guys heard about the new drug flakka? Apparently its making bath salts look like weed. There was couple of guys running from an imaginary pack of german shepards and one dude impaled his bhole trying to jump a fence. Took em a couple hours to cut him free.


----------



## Tim457

Paul that is an absurdly nice table. I hope I can make things like that when I grow up.

Tricky mortises, hah.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## chrisstef

unjam


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Mos: Buy a LN in the 1/2" and then only buy others as you need them. I bought a whole set and rarely use some of the sizes.
> 
> - walden


That's what I recommend to folks all the time. You don't save much with LN by purchasing the whole set, so get what you use the most.

I realize I come across like a LN snob on this. I used to scoff at the prices too. However, when I got that deal on their chisels (and other goodies), it was a real eye opener for me. Looking back to the first 3-4 years I was doing woodworking, I would dabble with hand tools and then give up on them. Why? Because I was using the wrong friggin tools. I had a $60 of chinese marples chisels. You had to sharpen that darn chisel multiple times just to square out a mortise. I would have been much better of using that money to buy one 1/2 LN chisel.

Likewise, your much more likely to stick with handcut DTs if you can chop a drawer or two without sharpening. There may be other other chisels out there with the same quality steel as the cryogenic LN A2, but I'm skeptical about anything cheaper. When you look and LV Pmv11 or Blue Spuce….LNs start lookin like a deal.

LN snob or not. Knowing what I know now…...I would take two LN chisels over any of the $100-130 sets on the market. No question. Ok…rants over.

Walden- beat away on those LNs. You can't hurt 'em. If you do…they'll replace it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Walden - The front apron on that table is just bent laminations. Made a form with plenty of clamping options. I think there is 7 lamination pieces at just under 1/8" thick. Do you have a way to resaw material? The front is M/T joined and was just slightly more difficult then a 90 degree M/T joint as the tenon comes in a couple of degrees shy of 90.

If you pm me an e-mail address, I'll try to find some more pictures for you.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for remembering that table guys. Wrote something for Walden, but it got lost in the interwebs. Gotta go collect some change orders. Be back shortly.


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh ^ Im on change order processing day myself. Hopefully you don't leave any thumb imprints on your ankles Paul.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Paul that is an absurdly nice table. I hope I can make things like that when I grow up.
> 
> Tricky mortises, hah.
> 
> - Tim


Ya, don't tell anyone on that other forum, but Paul, Andy, DanK and several others are much more skilled furniture makers than I


----------



## JayT

> Mos: Buy a LN in the 1/2" and then only buy others as you need them. I bought a whole set and rarely use some of the sizes.
> 
> - walden





> That s what I recommend to folks all the time. You don t save much with LN by purchasing the whole set, so get what you use the most.
> 
> I had a $60 of chinese marples chisels. You had to sharpen that darn chisel multiple times just to square out a mortise. I would have been much better of using that money to buy one 1/2 LN chisel.
> 
> Likewise, your much more likely to stick with handcut DTs if you can chop a drawer or two without sharpening. There may be other other chisels out there with the same quality steel as the cryogenic LN A2, but I m skeptical about anything cheaper. When you look and LV Pmv11 or Blue Spuce….LNs start lookin like a deal.
> 
> LN snob or not. Knowing what I know now…...I would take two LN chisels over any of the $100-130 sets on the market. No question. Ok…rants over.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Snob! 

Good advice there, Red & walden. After using the Two Cherries and my vintage chisels, I have no desire to ever go back to lesser quality ones. There have been quite a few times on the site that I have responded to a "What chisels to buy" thread by giving the recommendation to purchase one or two good quality chisels in the most needed/used sizes instead of spending the same amount on a set of lower quality ones.

Overall, a person will be much happier with the performance and not have excess tools that don't get used. I don't think that advice gets followed much and most of those people end up purchasing a set. Oh well, they may find out one day what we are talking about.

On a side note, anyone want to buy a slightly used 5pc Bailey chisel set?


----------



## darinS

Congrats Stef and J4. Might sound bad, but don't care. You two can fight over…..never mind.

15 years in mid august for me.


----------



## TheFridge

> It makes my hands sweat to think of smacking the LN chisels with a mallet.
> 
> Mos: Buy a LN in the 1/2" and then only buy others as you need them. I bought a whole set and rarely use some of the sizes.
> 
> - walden


I thought the same thing. Then I beat the hell out if it. It was glorious.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I just didn't realize that Stef was one of those hipsters that didn't get married til he was like 30. I did like everyone else at a Christian college and married the first person who winked at me. Luckily, it worked out for me.


----------



## JayT

Hey now, I didn't get married until 35.

Took that long to find a woman that would put up with me. Maybe I should have gone to a Christian college like my parents wanted.


----------



## walden

Thanks for all the great advice guys.

Paul: I'll send you a PM. Thanks again!

Red: Good to know the LN chisels can take the beating. I had forgotten about their warranty. I think I'll just use the LNs for all woodworking applications and then get a less expensive set for carpentry projects around the cabin.

Duck: Thanks for the chisel pic. I see there is a NOS 5 piece set on eBay for $33 that are made in USA from the steel you mentioned. I might get these for my home improvement set. (Looks like the ones from Sears are now made in China with bad reviews.)

Fridge: That is some funny stuff!


----------



## chrisstef

Probably because you were dying to get it wet Red  Yea I was 29 when we got married but we had dated for 5+ years and lived together for 3. I was trying to break the record held by my buddy Jeff. He held out for 7 years until she issued an ultimatum. He caved.

Its kinda funny, we were trying to figure out when we started dating. She related it in terms of what house she was living in. I related it in terms as to where I was humping her.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Well Christian colleges do have a bunch of knuckleheads trying to hold out for marriage….so that does play a part. Hence, my winky joke.

Met my wife when she was 17 (I was only 18, pervs). This next year will have been together more than half our lives. Whoa.


----------



## walden

Todd: There is another tool auction happening this Sunday in Monument if you're interested. It should be the same size or bigger than the last one. It's being held at a guy's place that is a major collector. Lots of cool old tools, a train caboose, and entire western town filled with period pieces, old cars the trucks and covered wagons. It's $25 to get in, but that pays your way to any of the other events for a year (including the one we went to this past Summer.)

Here are a couple pics from last year. (No idea why the site turned these on their side.)


----------



## john2005

> 5 year anniversary today and she still hasn t noticed my extra chromy. Winner.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Funny, today is our 4th anniversary as well.
> 
> - jmartel


Any one else wondering how good Stef is at math?

Cangrats Stef and Jconneticut.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah man. Are you going? I'm not sure I can make it, and my tool flow is currently dribbling…. Grrrrr.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't have the $100 to spare, so I had to walk away from this thing today…









A #3000 model. There was also a parts saw around the corner









Made by Rockwell. Needs a motor, though. Turned down a 1/2" shaper, with a cast iron top. and a FULL tray of cutters. Didn't have the $260 the guy wanted for it. Saw a lot of things today, and could afford none. Oh well…


----------



## walden

Todd: I think so. A little birthday present to myself. It's always a good time. Starts at noon, but I usually get there a little early.


----------



## TheFridge

What made me spend 65-70$ on one chisel? Zero lapping of the back. Just tired of lapping the backs of chisels. I wore out a dmt xtra coarse diamond stone and gave up. The LN was perfect out the box. Fap worthy it was.


----------



## Mosquito

Walden that auction looks amazing…

I've been buying Ray Iles mortise chisels one at a time too, so figured that's what I'd do with LN or LV chisels. I really want to, just a matter of getting the funding to work out for it.

And I agree, Red. I have a 62 and a 164, and do like both of them quite a bit. Only issue is simply getting the cash for me, and being able to justify that over other things is tough for me on a limited budget.


----------



## walden

I have the Ray Iles mortise chisel in 5/16". So far, it has been the only one I have needed. It does an amazing job.

I have heard to stay away from Robert Sorby tools. I hear the I. Sorby stuff from back in the day was great, but the Robert Sorby is super soft metal and the edge just rolls up.


----------



## Mosquito

I can't remember if I've got 3/8 and 1/4 or 1/2 and 1/4, but haven't needed other sizes in over a year, so haven't gotten any more since then…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Y'all discussing the #750 SW re-issues in here, I'm told.

Like everyone else, it seems, I have a couple / three sets in play. A vintage set of #40 Everlastings, a small set of permaloid #60s, some 'to die for' DE paring chisels, and the SW re-issue set. Of all of them, from a user perspective, the SWs are the top of the heap. Bought them years ago… four years this month, per LJs… and have done some re-sharpening on the DMTs exactly once since initial setup. Strop action a couple weeks ago, when I was paring HB dovetails, but edge retention is definitely not an issue.

Edges along the length of the chisels are somewhat sharp, so I might still ease those.

The balance is so radically different from the Everlastings that it's apple-to-oranges. Bought the eight piece set with leather and will not purchase anything 'higher' on the tool food chain because I don't see a need.

Strong reco? I guess so. YMMV, but I love 'em. It's nice having the range of sizes to choose from, but I'd say the largest ones are the ones hardly used.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walden, dead center of the first pic: is that a #94?

The mortiser is chub-worthy…


----------



## Mosquito

Oh man, that reminds me that I eased the corners on the Bailey chisels after slicing my fingers up a few times from those… The 750's are pretty cheap, maybe I'll pick one of those up and give it a go for a little while first…


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Ugh ^ Im on change order processing day myself. Hopefully you don t leave any thumb imprints on your ankles Paul.
> 
> - chrisstef


No thumb prints Stef. Walked away with the full $175k I was asking for.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Paul that is an absurdly nice table. I hope I can make things like that when I grow up.
> 
> Tricky mortises, hah.
> 
> - Tim
> 
> Ya, don t tell anyone on that other forum, but Paul, Andy, DanK and several others are much more skilled furniture makers than I
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Don't sell yourself short there Red (no pun intended). You're a fine craftsman and furniture maker.


----------



## walden

Thanks Smitty. I'm not sure about the #94. This picture was taken a year ago.


----------



## DanKrager

Walden, I'm late to the party but farm work does that. I have a picture on my website portfolio of a curved front table that I made some time ago. The stick for the front apron was straight grained, and I kerf bent it. When I sanded the front edge to the radius profile, the perfectly straight clear grain showed up like curly walnut. The customer loved it and it was a serendipity for me.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Just to clarify Walden, I do have other chisels, but I don't worry about abusing the Craftsmans. It was time consuming to get the mill marks out of the back of them though.



> Paul that is an absurdly nice table. I hope I can make things like that when I grow up.
> 
> - Tim
> 
> Ya, don t tell anyone on that other forum, but Paul, Andy, DanK and several others are much more skilled furniture makers than I
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


What other forum? 



> Duck that is an enormous shop. A lot of fun could be had in there. Why enclose a woodshop inside of it, HVAC?
> 
> - Tim


Tim, I'm tired of birds in the big shop pooping on all my stuff. I'll have AC in the enclosed one and a heater for winter.
Adding several outside windows for lighting as well.

Marriages, this is my second one. I went 22 years as a born-again bachelor. We wed 2 days before my 50th bd. I married up this time, she's smarter than me and makes more $, and somehow still puts up with me. (I do dishes and laundry and doctor her horses)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Just goofin about the furniture making thread here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53946

Getting a little tired of my son beating me the game of "horse." Darn kid can shoot. And if the Spurs win tonight….I'm gonna freak out.


----------



## duckmilk

I knew what forum, just goofin with ya


----------



## Airframer

Our 10 year is tomorrow. I thought I was being clever picking the first of May.. her birthday is the 4th so i figured I could get away with a combined celebration that way.. was I ever wrong! NOW I also have Mothers day added to the mix and the boy turns 2 on the 21st.. May is getting too damn complicated and expensive for my tastes.

True story.. I knew a dude in the Navy who also thought he was being clever and getting married on Easter.. his reasoning was so he would never forget the anniversary date. Wish he had told me that sooner.. the look on his face when we all let him know Easter moves around each year was priceless.


----------



## jmartel

AF, why does it not surprise me that you married a woman who was born on Star Wars day?


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone tried killing Japanese knotweed? Im about to wage a full on war with this ish at the house. Ive read about using concentrated roundup or herbicide 2,4-D. Fuggin thing is creeping up into my nice green lawn and I aint having it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No experience with that pest, but if 2,4-d works on it, shouldn't be too bad to take care of. I really like those dial-a-spray things you hook up to your hose. I usually go to the farm store store and get a 2,4-d product with the crabgrass preventer. (and all the treehuggers shrieked). It'll get rid of just about anything broad leaf, so don't do it on a windy day near shrubs you wanna keep.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea im not 100% convinced that 2,4-D works Red. Apparently the roots of this bastard plant grow like 3-4' underground. I may need some agent orange type ish that you can only find on the black market. Im willing to do whatever it takes even if ive got to whore myself out to some prepper who's got stashes of the good stuff in an underground bunker in the woods.


----------



## Airframer

No clue Stef.. historically you should just have to drop a couple bombs and it should be done…


----------



## johnstoneb

Roundup doesn't work real well on broadleaves it is more for grasses. A stronger mix of 2,4-D will probably be better and it won't harm your grass . It does go into and take out the roots. The instruction always give you a weak mix. To protect the manufacturer .


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, I'm getting ready to spray our pasture this morning with 2,4-D. I like how it works and is safe for our pasture grass (bermuda). However, in the past, I have mixed it with a product named Pastora by DuPont which was designed for hay pastures, mostly bermuda, which improves the kill rate of 2,4-D and increases the residual effect.
If you have some other grass than this, go to a farm store (if there are any in your area) and ask which product they would recommend.

Roundup will kill any grass it contacts, but the grass will come back eventually. Roundup does make a more potent product designed for brush, poison ivy, etc.


----------



## john2005

I googled images for Japanese Knotweed and that is not what I was thinking of. You're not talkin about the Japanese clover that grows low, sneaks inside the grass and the roots go for miles? Little yellow flowers? Thats what I've been trying to get out and for the record 2,4-D wont touch it. Roundup will, but its IN the grass. Gains a little more ground every year too. Hate it


----------



## TheFridge

Go medieval on the grass and salt the earth.


----------



## duckmilk

I just looked on the shelf and wse also have "Bayer Advanced Brush Killer Plus" which kills the roots of things like poison ivy and oak and something called kudzu and also kills stumps.

Happy anniversary tomorrow Eric. Whatcha gonna get her?


----------



## chrisstef

No john, this stuff is like bamboo with big old canes (1/2") on it once its mature. Right now ive got little baby ones starting to flower at the edge of the lawn and they must die. Luckily the vast majority of the stuff isn't in the grass. Its on a slope in the backyard outside of my lawn area so im pretty wide open as to what type of stuff I can use. Our well is out front of the house and up gradient so im in the clear there as well.


----------



## summerfi

Stef, give a call to your county extension agent and see what he recommends.


----------



## JayT

Call an extension office, they'll usually have data and recommendations for just about any plant.

Here's a link to the UConn extension page on Japanese Knotweed.

Edit: I see Bob had the same idea.


----------



## summerfi

Or instead of killing it, put it in bottles and sell it to the health food geeks.


----------



## duckmilk

Oooohhh Noooo!. Looks like you're in for a fight Stef, or as this long-winded article puts it "a hew hobby".

http://landscaping.about.com/cs/weedsdiseases/a/knotweed.htm


----------



## chrisstef

Yea its nasty stuff Duck. Real nasty. Unfortunately is what we inherited at the house so not much I cane do about it.

Im gonna give the folks up at UConn a call. Solid advice fellas. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tugboater78

All you guys talking bout getting married and ages and i feel odd. I will be 38 when me and the fiance actually get married. My first marriage… her second..

Edit: wish they would fix the site, frustrating as hell trying to navigate.


----------



## racerglen

We've had a small patch for years, thought it WAS bamboo.. I've been pulling the crap out especialy when it's real wet as it's growing at the base of a rose we've had for 30 odd years, that seems to "control" it but it dosen't go away, the wet allows more of the root structure to be yarded out. Wife is also the type who digs out dandylions by hand rather than the one shot killer .


----------



## chrisstef

fyi the knotweed talk has continued and subsequently ended over here


----------



## jmartel

7'er,

Not sure if you're still thinking about going to the Grizzly tent sale tomorrow, but they put up photos on facebook today of some of the machines. I saw at least 3 G0715P which I think were the ones you were looking at trying to get?

I can't be sure but there may be at least 1 G0771 in there as well which is what I bought.


----------



## Airframer

That Knotweed sounds vicious.. Get 'er done Steffy!

Made my first raised panel door today.. just have one more to go.


----------



## 489tad

Stef wanna get rid of that weed, find a new place to take a wiz. 

I had good luck using Weed be Gone on our property that boarder a wooded lot. Probably used too much but all the weeds stayed away. Didn't hurt the grass.


----------



## 7Footer

JBone, I didn't see the pics, but I'd love to pick up either one of those TS's, the 770 is on solid sales price too right now.. Thanks for the reminder though, I just can't swing it at the moment..


----------



## jmartel

No worries. If I had the money I'd probably be going up there for a jointer. The 771 is an awesome saw, I love mine. Only quality issue is the back access panel doesn't fit up quite right. But that's a minor thing. And I switched to holding it on with magnets anyway since I apparently have a tendency to drop the arbor nut. No other way to get it out on this saw than through the back.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Better than my grandparents Jay. A week after they got married my Grandpa got drafted to Korea…
> 
> Our date was easy to figure out. Spring sometime, after planting (her dad farms). Only two dates that the Church and place we wanted the reception were both available was on May 24th, or June 21st. June 21st was my dads birthday, so we picked May 24th. Which also happened to be Memorial Day weekend, which was nice as it meant a lot of people had Monday off with out having to take a vacation day.
> 
> - Mosquito


We have the same anniversary!!

So many stories, so little time!

Drunk (wasted) outside vendor at work, had to have him removed via cops. Very strange. He was an engineer working for a 50 billion dollar company.

So I'm working on out itty bitty rental house next door, trying to get the water heater enclosure level. Well the floor is sunk in. Pull up the flooring, and the whole floor crumbles in my hands, leaving behind a gaping hole in the floor. There is no sill plate, no foundation or blocks, and no rim joist. It appears to have been framed like a deck, connecting the two areas that do have a foundation with a big beam, but the beam is completely rotted away and nowhere to be seen for about 3 feet, and another few feet in each end is clearly rotted away. W.T.F!??? The only thing holding up this wall is the roof.

I'm kind of at a loss for what to do. I think I'm going to try to connect the two good areas with some treated lumber, put a block/pier under it in the middle, and reconnect the wall studs to the new joist. But seriously what the hell?


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## chrisstef

Whoa ^. Thats no bueno partner. I hope you dont have to go and underpin that whole wall. Sistering that beam sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Pezking7p

I ended up sistering to the dangling studs and then added a sill plate to that area. Then I nailed a joist to the sill plate. I didn't bother to jack anything up, just trying to hold things where they are. I crammed some bricks under the joist, then added some support joists under where the water heater will sit and arranged those studs so they sit on existing piers. Used some cabinet scraps for the floor. (only on LJ do you use cabinet grade ply for subfloor)


----------



## racerglen

Dan, that's what's called getting it done in style, can't believe some of the uses walnut "scrap" has found around here !


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yowzers. I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that hot water heater had been leaking…..for like decades.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Right now, the State of the Shop is …well…. a s**t show. sawdust and tools everywhere. But today I completed most of the work on the mobile lathe/grinder station today. Ran the power cords through the top. Installed a power strip and added a draw for all those extra pieces that you can never find when needed.



















Now, time to enjoy a beverage and do some cleaning up..

Stop by the FB page and leave a like… Trying to get to 1000… 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Old-Cranky-Workshop/138503222986301


----------



## chrisstef

Too much Jameson. Stef go sleepys now.


----------



## Tugboater78

Fun times



















Centrifuge cleaning time…

50 of these little plates to be cleaned and put back in place..


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, that's never a welcomed site. Bummer.

Wheelbarrow is coming along.


----------



## walden

Pez: Good job. Sounds like you are kicking some rental house butt.

Tug: What the heck are those?

Todd: The wheelbarrow is looking good. The kids are gonna love it.

Stef: I hope your head isn't pounding too much today. Jamey can do that to a guy.

I'm off to Toll Drool 2015. I'll try to get a few pics.


----------



## bandit571

It is unsafe for me to find a place that says they will BUY, SELL , and TRADE anything….Took three junker handplanes to one place, set them on the gal's countertop. Went over to a pile of old tools, brought back two items. Asked IF this would do as a trade? "Yep"

No cash was involved, not a penny. Got rif of three junker planes that I couldn't sell on FeeBay and make any money on. What did i get in return?









Well I figured that Corsair C-4 in OEM box was worth a Disston N0. 9 Backsaw, with etches
As for the other two planes? Figured a ParPlus #5, and a Sears 107-39033 smooth plane( with a cracked mouth) was worth this little guy…









A Stanley Type 10, No. 6c…...18" of century old cast iron goodness. Needed a clean up to get to look like this. Had maybe a 1/2" of mud on it. Hammer drill/driver needed for bolt removals. I think it might be worth the "cost", and effort?

Anybody want to go out and do some trading???


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, that's the reason I have never wanted to own a rental house. I have seen a few friends run into similar issues with theirs.

Justin, what do you use a centrifuge for?

Bandit, if there was a place like that near me, I'm sure I could scrounge up something to trade.


----------



## Tugboater78

Centrifuge is a filter/pump for our fuel. First "bank" of filtration. It pumps fuel from holding tanks, spins it at a high rate of speed through the plates, which filter out most of the "dirt" from the lowest grade diesel you can buy. Fuel goes from it through another set of filters (raycor), which mainly filter water, into daytanks which gravity feed into the engines. runs through another set of filter, into the propulsion engines and generators( which have extra set of filtration)


----------



## Pezking7p

Tug, it's so weird to me that your centrifuge filter for the Diesel engine is run by an electric motor. Either way I love that stuff. I should have gone to a maritime academy and been an engineer.

Todd, wheelbarrow is looking killer.

Bandit made out like a….bandit.

Water heater is set and I'm back on track. Shower installed. Just need to put up the shower surround and im done.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Another great day. Working on a little turning project. Glued up some lumber to try a bowl. A little something on the lathe. It's not fancy shmancy, but just some practice. Is it a bat? A club? Or an attitude adjustment tool?.. You tell me.

Oh ya, it must be summer.. The hammock as returned to the yard. Might be an afternoon hammock nap coming.










BTW, the Old Cranky Workshop could use a few more likes. I'm trying to get over 1000. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Old-Cranky-Workshop/138503222986301

Hey Tug. What Maritime Academy did you go to? I work for Coast Guard licensing. I wonder if we've crossed paths?


----------



## jmartel

70 deg, sunny, and I'm off to the racetrack tomorrow. Good weekend.

Spent yesterday rebuilding brakes and scrubbing the crap out of them. It's been too long since they've been cleaned.


----------



## TheFridge

Joe dirt on comedy central!

He said he was gonna tuck his wiener it and wear it around the house like a joe dirt trench coat!


----------



## chrisstef

Favorite bands - skynard, def lep, van halen NOT van hagar.


----------



## TheFridge

Black Sabbath minus Ronnie James Dio. Mastodon. Kyuss.


----------



## bandit571

Poison, Alice Cooper WITH Orianthi….Skynard!....BTO…...Blackfoot…..Outlaws…...Jefferson Airplane, BEFORE Grace Slick ( yes, there was a time….)...G N R…..Grand Funk Railroad….

That will do for now….


----------



## Airframer




----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, it s so weird to me that your centrifuge filter for the Diesel engine is run by an electric motor. Either way I love that stuff. I should have gone to a maritime academy and been an engineer.
> 
> - Pezking7p


technically its a fuel transfer pump, transfers fuel from main holding tanks to our daytanks ( smaller tanks that hold a "days" ( more like 8 hours) worth of fuel. Each engine has its own onboard mechanical pump.
was hurried to get quick explaination in.

Ahh A River Runs Through It just came on the TV and no landings this shift!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Hey Tug. What Maritime Academy did you go to? I work for Coast Guard licensing. I wonder if we ve crossed paths?
> 
> - Chris


No academy here, i am currently deck crew (engineer, company trained) so no CG licence, though working on getting i to pilothouse.

Would probably go through River School in either Huntington WV, or Nashville TN


----------



## woodcox

I made this yesterday. Some details in the moyd thread.









http://lumberjocks.com/topics/42130


----------



## ToddJB

Well done WC. Is that handle comfy for malleting?


----------



## chrisstef

I could whack some stuff with that WC.


----------



## woodcox

Feels ok but this is a pretty little whacker. Any bigger and I could see having a directional, oval handle for accurate muscle memory.


----------



## Pezking7p

Shiny brass. I never thought of a handle letting your hand know which direction to hold something but it makes perfect sense.

Tigger, I guess it makes sense that your fuel pump needs an electric motor. How big is your battery bank? Got pics?

Where is Tony to complain about Monday's?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stfu Pez, I'm trying to get some work done.


----------



## chrisstef

82 degrees here …. window open, breeze blowing on my gorilla neck, not a terrible Monday.


----------



## Slyy

Missed out the last couple days ankle deep in studying for finals.

Turns out JDonkeyPunch and Todd need to lay off the heavy sleep and hardcore opioids!
Heavy sleeper myself, ive been told by the wife she's nearly taken some hits from me being aroused from a deep sleep.

Pez that's a no bueno looking hole there mang, aint no sunshine for sure.

WC nice little whacker there, mines bigger but not by much.

Tug - cleaning filters looks like the bees knees, lotta dang steps to get from gas tank to engine in that boat of yours.

State of my shop is: can't see it over the pile of books! Hand is still kinda bum and only good part about it is I haven't had to punch a clock in two weeks. Carry on brahs!


----------



## Tugboater78

No battery bank, just these 2 cummins diesel generators


















Main engines
Starboard








Port









16 cylinder EMD L16-645e6


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Wow. Looks a lot like the diesel motors in locomotives.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, EMD = Electro Motive Division?
If so then they are the same Red.


----------



## putty

Nice clean engine room there Tug!!!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Nice clean engine room there Tug!!!
> 
> - putty


Just the way tony likes them.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> - Chris
> 
> No academy here, i am currently deck crew (engineer, company trained) so no CG licence, though working on getting i to pilothouse.
> 
> Would probably go through River School in either Huntington WV, or Nashville TN
> 
> - Tugboater78


Ok. If you go for a Pilot License, touch base of you have any questions. I was the New England Senior Evaluator for 5 years and before that I was an evaluator. Got 20 years in the field.


----------



## chrisstef

> Nice clean engine room there Tug!!!
> 
> - putty
> 
> Just the way tony likes them.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Lots of places for restraints.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think I was more on the lines of shaved/enema'ed "engine rooms".


----------



## Airframer

We took the boy to the beach for the first time yesterday… there was apparently a lot of "Eww Weed" around lol.










Also… May The Fourth Be With You!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Justin, EMD = Electro Motive Division?
> If so then they are the same Red.
> 
> - theoldfart


aye , been told they are the same

1800 horse per engine ( nowhere near biggest but do a respectable job)

We try to keep em clean, nothin more debilitating near the end of a trip, walking into a dirty work environment every 12 hrs..


----------



## Tugboater78

> - Chris
> 
> No academy here, i am currently deck crew (engineer, company trained) so no CG licence, though working on getting i to pilothouse.
> 
> Would probably go through River School in either Huntington WV, or Nashville TN
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Ok. If you go for a Pilot License, touch base of you have any questions. I was the New England Senior Evaluator for 5 years and before that I was an evaluator. Got 20 years in the field.
> 
> - Chris


Will do!


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, AF, in honor of Star Wars Day


----------



## walden

I hope you all had a great weekend. I went to the tool auction and only spent $8! It took a whole lot of discipline. Here are a few pics: (no idea what that was above the Stanley No. 1. Didn't want to get too close…)


----------



## walden

One guy was selling a Stanley 603 bedrock for $75. I was VERY tempted. Another guy really wanted me to buy his saw vice. Offered it to me for $25! If I had room in the cabin to store it, I would have grabbed it. I tried to talk Todd into it via text, but he was strong.










No matter what I do, the website won't show this one correctly. Thanks Lumber Jocks!










Here are just a very few of the tools that were on display:


----------



## ToddJB

It's not strenghth, I already have two that I do t use.

So many glorious items. Bummed I missed it. That craftsman grinder with work light would have been a challenge to walk away from .


----------



## walden

Yep. And all the hand saws in the bucket were completely usable. Most were Keen Kutter brand.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heather has requested that I refer to her as "big papa" while she wears this shirt….


----------



## jmartel

Should be converting the garage back to woodshop tonight and getting back to work on the entertainment center. Upper cabs are next.


----------



## jmartel

Did you throw your hands in the air or are you not a true player?


----------



## ToddJB

Does she love it when you call her Big Papa?

Edit: Jmart beat me like the Red Headed Step Child I am.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cheese, eggs, and welch's grape.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Does she love it when you call her Big Papa?
> 
> Edit: Jmart beat me like the Red Headed Step Child I am.
> 
> - ToddJB


There's just something funny about a very small, pale girl from the midwest wearing that shirt. The girl cracks me up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly Pez, spotless. I don't know what you are talking about Stef.

Looks like a good day AF.

I bet you had a great time Walden. So much to see in those photos, thanks.

Not sure what is going on over at Red's house…. glad you found a groove that works for ya big guy.


----------



## chrisstef

"I don't chase em, I replace em, and if I'm caressin em, I'm undressin em"


----------



## woodcox

A little refining of the profile. I like this one better so far.









Difficult to match the curves because once one is done it is out of sight in the chuck. Rechucking and flipping it again introduces runout, close enough for me though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Saw this thread, thought it'd be of common interest to Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nicer curves for sure Woodcox.

Smitty knows his audience.


----------



## chrisstef

Darn skippy he does ^. That guy should just try giving it a few tugs. It'll grow.


----------



## Slyy

Wow Walden that is a HECK of a place to just oogle and drool over some fabulous old tool porn.

I'll take Biggie over Shug any day Red!

Good news-ish in the hand deal. Still outa work probably for next week or two, good news is though, originally thought i was only gonna get 80% of my regular pay, turns out I'm grandfathered in to earlier way of doing it for 100% pay up to the 37 days I have accrued under the old system! Nice to know that those extra 20+ days will be there if I need them though! Now if only i can get back to mostly two-handed I can do something out in the shop!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stop fu(king around Jake and get better.


----------



## ToddJB

> I ll take Biggie over Shug any day Red!
> 
> - Slyy





> Stop fu(king around Jake and get better.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I agree, Tony. If you aint down with Shug, then you aint down with Pac. And if you aint down with Pac then you are sick.

DeathRow 4 Life


----------



## 7Footer

"Who da phuck is this, pagin' me at 5:46 in the morning, crack-a-dawnin', now I'm yawnin'.... Leave me alone B-Hog!" 
-Heather-

WC you killing it, those look great.

If you down with "Shug" you gotta spell it right, it's Suge, I'll attribute that to your ginger-ness though Toddskins.


----------



## Slyy

Todd I'm down with OPP

Edit to add:
Since I'm not working, might as all be productive. Went rust hunting Saturday at a once a year swap meet. It was a bit more commercial than I expected (first time going) but didn't walk away empty handed.
About $25 later, so I consider that a lucky haul


----------



## ToddJB

nice Jake! If you get tired of that tape dispenser let me know.


----------



## TheFridge

2pac- "Hit 'em up". You know.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Todd, saw that and fell instantly in love. Old man wondered if I even knew what it was. I see another ill keep you in mind.


----------



## DanKrager

Does my eye spy a nice 8" ratcheting brace? Great collection!
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Ha DK, actually my first 6". Always heard the first 6 were the hardest. The augers look unused other than being a bit dirty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I highly recommend theme music for dinner. Tonight was one of my favs: Italian food with Pavarotti. Our kids embrace it; there were outstretched vibrato hands in the air…lol.

Last…words cannot express how much I appreciate this duet.


----------



## walden

Nice Jake! The auger bits look like Greenlee brand. I love their stuff made in Rockford, IL.

Spent the day in the shop. Best way to spend my birthday! I'm finally getting back to the saw bench build.


----------



## theoldfart

Well then, happy birthday Walden!


----------



## walden

Thanks Kev!


----------



## jmartel

Happy birthday, Walden. Did you invite the lion for cake?


----------



## Slyy

Happy Birthday Walden, what'd the cougar bring ya?
Need to inspect them for marks, but the caps all say craftsman, 1/16 increments from 1/4 to 1", interestingly all labeled in 16ths though….


----------



## walden

Thanks guys.

Jake: Greenlee made a lot of good stuff for Craftsman over the years. The pouch is classic Greenlee.

No lion today, It has been raining so much the river is starting to overflow its banks. My guess is the lion headed for higher ground.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, today's your birthday? It's Jacks too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Birthday Walden!


----------



## 7Footer

Happy day Walden and Jack!

Looks like the mobile site is mostly fixed? Still not very mobile friendly site though.

Happy Cinco


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday Walden and Jack!



> ...interestingly all labeled in 16ths though….- Slyy


Traditionally it's how they are labeled; in sixteenths. i.e. #12 auger = 12/16" = 3/4"

7' likes to be swaddled.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ swaddle. 7' baby burrito.

Happy bday walden and jack.

Feels like monday again.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy birthday Walden and Jack. A little late. I've been real busy. It is Monday again Stef. We just finished a few weeks on 12hr shifts, 7 day work weeks. It's good for the guys with the OT, but us PMs just get a pat on the back!


----------



## Lucasd2002

Having fun with a rasp in the garage last night:


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is not the swaddling he likes most Demo.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think I'll celebrate with some authentic Mexican food. Ya, a chalupa or sumpin.

Oopps, I slept through it.


----------



## jmartel

I was hoping to celebrate yesterday with a Chocotaco, but I couldn't find any. We did go out to a mexican place though, and not even Taco Bell!


----------



## Slyy




----------



## AnthonyReed

I love Star Trek puns.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, EVERYONE knows that is a Buck Rogers reference…C'mon.


----------



## jmartel

I think Gandalf is my favorite imperial trooper on the Enterprise.


----------



## Slyy

i suxxor at the embed thing


----------



## Tugboater78

For demo


----------



## walden

Thanks everyone! Happy birthday to Jack!

The sun is out and the river hasn't gotten any higher, so that's good news.

I'm finally getting back to the saw bench build…I should have it done before the end of the year. 

My Craftsman carpentry chisels (the Duckmilk specials) should be here today. I also got some NOS Simonds files (made in USA) in sizes I needed.


----------



## chrisstef

You've been on that boat too long Tugger. Stop fantasizing about me.


----------



## ToddJB

If would have known it was your birthday I could have built you a wheelbarrow too


----------



## walden

Haha. Thanks Todd.


----------



## Slyy

Big 'ol tornado heading very near us right now. Wish some safety buds, bout to go hide in the bathtub.










Off in there somewhere…...


----------



## ToddJB

Woah. Let us know when all is clear Jake.


----------



## Slyy

Heard the news helicopter just fly over, now hovering about a mile away. Tornado is in there somewhere, still coming this way. Hoping it pushes more north than east. 1/2 mile plus wide they say. Unfortunately it means at least some peoples houses are getting hit bad right now.


----------



## Slyy

Tornado behind the tree, second one forming just above









Third one as I took first picture









All three now in the same view, turned north so unless more storms pop up I think I'm in the clear.
Extreme edges of the pic


----------



## duckmilk

I was just about to send you a warning Jake, you already know. Be safe buddy!


----------



## duckmilk

Happy BD Walden and Jack! Was it the 5th or 6th. My computer is about 12 - 18 hours behind on the date and time.


----------



## 489tad

Be safe


----------



## Slyy

Thx fellers, it went wide by about a mile and a half. I consider that more than close enough!


----------



## jmartel

You live next door to a baseball field? Nice.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah JRod, big park, soccer, baseball/softball, playground. nice to have some greenery so nearby. only problem is it's hard to keep the dang moles out of the yard….


----------



## walden

Wow Jake. That was close! I'm glad you're okay.


----------



## Slyy

Missed the tornado…. Didn't miss this:


----------



## Tugboater78

Wow jake, close call.. you have some big frozen balls


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, looks like those would really hurt. Hope you folks are ok. Stay safe amigo.


----------



## chrisstef

Eff livin in the midwest for stuff like that. Id have been sucking my thumb in the basement in a bathtub with a mattress over top of me. Ill take 3 feet of snow. Im glad youre all right jake.


----------



## putty

Time for a new roof Jake?


----------



## Lucasd2002

> Eff livin in the midwest for stuff like that. Id have been sucking my thumb in the basement in a bathtub with a mattress over top of me. Ill take 3 feet of snow. Im glad youre all right jake.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'll second that and replace "3 feet of snow" with "heat and humidity."


----------



## Buckethead

^^^

But dem hurricanes doe


----------



## JayT

> Id have been sucking my thumb in the basement in a bathtub with a mattress over top of me.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yes, but be honest stef, isn't that just a typical Wednesday night for you?

Glad you're OK, Jake. Hope the hail didn't mess up anything too important. We missed the worst of it, just some reports of pea sized hail in town and none at my house. Tornadoes went on all sides, but missed us-there were ones 30 miles west, 40 miles north and 60 miles south


----------



## Lucasd2002

> ^^^
> 
> But dem hurricanes doe
> 
> - Buckethead


Meh. I'm usually a couple hundred miles inland. Hugo is '87 was the closest I've been to a hurricane (middle of SC at the time). I'm in ATL now. I guess we see the occasional twister here (but not like OK/NEB/etc). The real problem here… have to look out for the dia-beetus.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are okay Jake.

Thank you for the pictures. Scary stuff.


----------



## RPhillips

Finally, got my 12" carcass saw done… new handle on my Keystone K1 tenon saw that I picked up quite some time back from a fellow LJ, and threw together a quick little saw till to hold them.

Question for the masses…

I put a coat of Tried & True on my bench last month, the surface still remains "tackie", I wiped it down really well, then came back behind that with some steel wool.

Am I doing something wrong? Thinking about another sanding it again and applying another coat… thoughts?


----------



## jmartel

> Eff livin in the midwest for stuff like that. Id have been sucking my thumb in the basement in a bathtub with a mattress over top of me. Ill take 3 feet of snow. Im glad youre all right jake.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> I ll second that and replace "3 feet of snow" with "heat and humidity."
> 
> - Lucasd2002


Or "Volcanoes" for me.

We had a few Tornadoes when I lived in PA. Had one go over the house before it touched down. No thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

I can deal with a hurricane every now and then. We really haven't seen a bad one since Gloria way back in the day (knock on wood). Must have been the early - mid 80's. I remember being in my grandparents basement playing monopoly with my old man for 2 days. Pretty sure I scored all 4 railroads and put a whoopin on him. Love me some Reading Railroad. Pennsylvania ave too.

Rob - a wipe down with some MS or Naphtha might not hurt if its still tacky. I think ive read that before in regard to Danish oil doing the same thing. I think another coat will only exacerbate the problem. Might be a bad batch.


----------



## jmartel

The coast got hit pretty hard in 2012, forget the name of the hurricane, Sandy?. Turned a few towns into islands. Just a crapload of rain inland where I was though.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Sandy put a whoopin on parts of New Jersey, New York, and CT, youre right Jmart. In central CT we went without power for a few days but were spared a lot of the pain. Its sucked but my house was still there when it was all over so ill count that as a win. As tempting as it is to live by the ocean it comes with an associated risk that's for sure. If mother nature wants to take a wiz in your living room, she will. Right in your recliner.


----------



## jmartel

I was inland north of Norwich. Just got a lot of rain and wind up there. Didn't even lose power. Everyone else that I worked with wasn't so lucky though. Most were out of power for a week or two, others had flooding, etc.


----------



## Slyy

Man I'll be honest, only the second time that I honestly felt in danger, as far tornadoes go 2 miles is way too damn close. Also there is a tiger refuge place that got hit, supposedly Tigers were on the loose!! My wife showed me this:








And eff Stef's snow, eff the volcanoes and eff hurricanes!! I'd say eff California but we now have more earthquakes than anywhere in the U.S.

Edit: ya insurance called for the roof and the cars, not sure if the new golfball look will improve MPG, jury's still out.


----------



## JayT

> not sure if the new golfball look will improve MPG, jury s still out.
> 
> - Slyy


According to the Mythbusters test a dimpled car should get about 10% better fuel economy. Just sayin'.


----------



## walden

Rob - I use Tried and True. I has to be 70 degrees or higher at all times while the finish cures. It takes it about 3 days for that to happen. If you can crank the heat in your shop for a few days, that should do the trick.

You also have to put that stuff on super thin.

Jake - My car and teardrop camper have the golf ball look. You'll get used to it. My agent decided they were going to count the number of hail dents in the car for the file. Two hours later she came back and said she gave up at 600 dents.

The upside is that JayT is right. I get better gas milage now by about 2MPG. And I could care less when a hail storm comes through now.


----------



## RPhillips

Here's my K1 with new handle. Paudalk looks so red-orange when photo'd.


----------



## duckmilk

> And I could care less when a hail storm comes through now.
> 
> - walden


Haha, my dad used to say that when you buy a new vehicle, the first thing you should do is stand back and admire it, take a picture if you want, then kick a dent in it and get over the anxiety of denting it.

Nice job on the handle Rob.


----------



## Tim457

I'm barely keeping up with this thread but happy bday Walden and Jack. The least the mountain lion could have done was bring you lunch.

Glad you're safe Jake. 2 miles is too close. We had a 5.0 earthquake the other day, are you guys getting those as often as some people make it out to be Jake?


----------



## Slyy

Tim lots of them in the 3-4 range biggest one in the state was 2 years ago now, centered 11 miles from my house. 5.4, had some friends over, drinking wine. Made for an interesting evening!!

Saw turned out great Rob!


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, looks like you and I aren't done with the weather yet. We are safe tonight, I think, but we'll see what the next three nights bring. Stay safe.


----------



## TheFridge

Hurricanes are just another reason to cook everything in the freezer and drink a lot of beer. Had filet burgers last time one came through.

What is awesome? Seeing water left on the shelves of a Walmart, but only O'douls left in the beer aisle. Maybe not that bad, but it's close.


----------



## Slyy

Duck, no kidding brother! we just got another half inch of rain today, and nothing but rain predicted all week. Just looked out our May rainfall totals, we had 12.6 inches in the last 48 hours!!!!!!!! My street last night was a dang river!

Fridge - no bueno on the O'douls!

Hand is a lot less pain, feel like the stitches are working well. Only thing I can't do is grip really tight (on account of the stitches and swelling) and can't quite extend my pointer and middle fingers all the way. Stitches still haven't absorbed much and I cant return to work until it is completely healed, as I have to have "sterile" contact with patients. Guess they think they pay me too much to sit on a phone at the desk instead. Guess I can't complain too much: didn't royally buggar my hand, haven't worked in going on 3 weeks, I'm still getting full pay and I've had nothing to do but study for finals! Just finished and passed two of the three today, so I suppose it could always be worse! Even got out and started chopping my first big-boy mortices. Man how a real mortise chisel would be nice as opposed to a bevel edge. The Narex are holding up well, can cut flesh well, might grab a mortise set as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you guys use General Finishes Exterior 450 before? I just ordered a quart for a half assed outdoor table im working on.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lots going on in here. Happy birthdays!

They get dissed a lot but my narex chisels do well, though ive nothing to compare them to.

Does it ever feel like home/yard work will never end? I swear I can't remember the last time I was free to work on things in my shop that I really wanted to work on. If it's not trimming trees it's making custom transitions /rant


----------



## chrisstef

I feel ya Pez. Need to add some hours into the day. Toss a kid or 2 in the mix and half an hour of shop time is amazing. I mostly come to work so I can relax.


----------



## jmartel

No experience with the outdoor finish, Stef. Got any photos of the half-assed table?


----------



## chrisstef

Nah nothing yet bud. But if you want to picture this masterpiece sit back and envision 3/4" black pipe for a base and 2×10 doug fir as a top. I know, I know, Salvador Dali couldn't hold my jock strap. Ive heard it before and while I still appreciate it im on to greater things so no more please.

I do plan on torch flaming the top though. After that ill lay down the exterior 450 stuff.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef is a flamer.


----------



## DaddyZ

Slyy thank goodness it missed you, if it gets you it might get me also.

Isn't that a bummer…


----------



## john2005

> Does it ever feel like home/yard work will never end? I swear I can t remember the last time I was free to work on things in my shop that I really wanted to work on. If it s not trimming trees it s making custom transitions /rant
> 
> - Pezking7p


I thought raising dandelions was the answer. Turns out that doesn't work either


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not a fan of yard work either. I make every attempt to make my outdoors low maintainance.

The weather finally caught up to Union Pacific. Our main lines in Southern NE that head toward Kansas City are flooded for miles. All that traffic is being rerouted toward Omaha. It's a freakin parking lot out there. Can't wait til Monday when I start another week's vacation.


----------



## putty

What river is that Red?

A BNSF train derailed near here yesterday, there was flooding along the track and something gave.


----------



## chrisstef

Where the hell is Tony? Must be roller blading season out in Cali.


----------



## bandit571

One week from today….I will be turning 62.

Went out to check over a garage sale a bit ago. Bucket full of concrete toys…er TOOLS. They had the same Scrollsaw that I have in the shop. A dinky RAS Ryobi 8" if that big. Usual wrenchs and such, all I bought was a mitre guage that might work on my bandsaw….$0.50.

Sipping a "NEW" kind of Mountain Dew…..clear bottle, throwback label…called a DEWshine, with real sugar. Looks like water. But…so does REAL Shine. Jury is still out on it, only halfway through the bottle…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Putty, it's not on my territory….but I believe it is the Little Blue river near Fairbury NE.


----------



## walden

It's been raining like crazy here too. The river near the cabin is high, but it hasn't gone up any in the last few days. I have taken the rain as an opportunity to get my butt back in the shop and work on a new saw bench. I'm almost done dimensioning the parts. This weekend should see me cutting joints and putting the thing together.

Flattening boards and getting a square edge aren't too big of a deal, but trying to thickness plane this stuff by hand is becoming grueling. I may have to save my pennies for a thickness planer…

Thought I would share this funny photo. The rain is making everyone a little crazy around here. I caught this elk throwing down some dance moves while my new neighbor is waving to me from her window. Cracks me up every time I look at it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Walden that is so crazy. How far in the boonies are you, really? How far to the nearest major grocery store?

Also crazy, red. Water is a very powerful force. I heard a story once about filming the flood scenes in titanic. Apparently their sets were destroyed from a few thousands gallons of water or something.

Question. I have need of a chainsaw to do some minor brush clearing and small tree removal. I've never used a chainsaw before except for just a tiny bit. What chainsaw should I buy and how best to learn to use it without losing anything I need?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a 14" stihl pez and its a good little saw. It floods easily so one pull only on a full choke. Every time you gas up fill the lube tube. Ive heard 1 tank oil to one tank gas is a good flow for bar oil. Keep your chain semi tight. If youre cutting something large, the dogs on the saw (finger like protrusions) are your friend. Dig them into the bark a little and you can use them for leverage. Theyll keep ya safer from kickback too. Thats bout what i know on dem chainsawz.

Sawzall aint a bad idea for thin stuff either.

Roasted that fir for ya jbyten.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh yea. Holy sh!+ walden. Closest gas station?


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## woodcox

I had the door open earlier when this dude took a couple laps around my head while I was on the lathe. One of those huge bumble bees the size of your thumb, big ass insect when you feel a little breeze as it goes by your face. It is sitting on a big sequoia pine cone I have in the window. 









Minion got in to her mom's crafty ink stuff. I think she is lucky to have survived. I could hear the wife from the shop explaining things. 









Remarkably not a fingerprint on the walls or baseboard, amateur effort at best.


----------



## ksubenny

View at the moment, making (3) sets of cornhole/bag toss games for wedding party gifts, goal is to have finish on them by the end of the weekend….which is good cause the wedding is a week away


----------



## lateralus819

Funny story.

I was planing a 3" wide x 2" thick x 3' long piece of cherry by hand. Had it fixed in my moxon or so i thought. I was working it from the end down its length. Apparently the other end wasn't so "fixed" and when i put pressure down on the end it came up so fast and smacked me right between the eyes. It was so funny i didn't even get mad. Lol.


----------



## Airframer

Sorry.. I just laughed myself silly at your misfortune there.. the ol' rake in the grass trick strikes again LOL!


----------



## lateralus819

Lol! Laugh away.


----------



## walden

Pez - Closet grocery store is only 4 miles away. But in the mountains, "remote" becomes very remote quickly. The power went out a couple times today while I was working in the shop due to all the rain. Since my shop is hand tool based, I just lit an oil lantern and kept on going. I got all the parts for my new saw bench dimensioned. Tomorrow I start making the joints.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## jmartel

Looks like a cool place, Walden. I'd like to live in the woods away from everyone, but alas my job doesn't really allow that.

Toasted table looks cool, Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Well last coat drying. Party is tomorrow.










Like an idiot though I grabbed the wrong can for this last coat.










So 3 base coats of Exterior Spar Urethane and a top coat of gloss Poly 

Oh well.


----------



## bandit571

Well, over the past week or so, have been getting an old three wheeler bandsaw ready to go to work. Been just sitting around for a few years, doing nothing but holding tool trays. Built a stand for it. Tear down, clean up and re-tune, and re-do one tire. Had a fence like object in the shop. It was made for a Dewalt Jobsite saw years ago. I think I found a better use for it. 









That is a Visegrips finger clamp holding the fence in place. Tried it out on some pine scraps









2×2 cut-off from a 2×4. Then a piece of white oak









Blade was just what I had on hand, looks like a 1/4" with a lot of teeth. Walked right through the boards. 
Well, today I stopped by a yard sale. Picked a mitregauge for $0.50 Brought it home to the bandsaw…









Can you say….Perfect fit? When I bought the bandsaw ( Used) at a sale back in the 90s, there wasn't a mitregauge for it. All these years without one. Well, tonight, gave it a test run









Seemed to work just fine. No slop in the slot. So, I think this saw is about ready to do a little work….maybe?


----------



## Pezking7p

Walden, so you're in like mountain suburbs? I guess I felt like you drove 30minutes to a store or something, but then I saw where your neighbors house is set back about two inches from yours and I got to thinking. 

Todd, you can always topcoat again with spar urethane to get the extra UV protection.

Wife brought me coffee and birthday present in bed. Time to go spray some brush. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That pic made my morning. lawl. Btw, Stihls are great chainsaws of course. My broski is a chainsaw nut and he loves husqvarna…..so that's what I bought. I'd get one of those if you can swing it. Just a mid-sized one will do.

Walden- benchtop planers are usually an easy craigslist find. Usually you can get decent deltas and the like for around $100. They work fine for me. Second thought, might be more difficult living on kilimanjaro or wherever you live.


----------



## JayT

Dan, I'm very glad that pic doesn't go any higher and I'm also really hoping the present was the boots. Otherwise, we just don't need any details.



> Question. I have need of a chainsaw to do some minor brush clearing and small tree removal. I ve never used a chainsaw before except for just a tiny bit. What chainsaw should I buy and how best to learn to use it without losing anything I need?
> 
> - Pezking7p


If you aren't going to use it regularly, I'd strongly recommend something electric or cordless, not gas. Love my Stihl, but not getting regular use isn't good on seals. Mine needs a carb rebuild because of sitting too long. A sawzall with a pruning blade will handle a lot more than you would think and can be used for other tasks, too. It's also much easier to use safely. I use a Milwaukee M12 Hackzall for light pruning (mostly shooting lanes around my treestand) and it works well. I've cut stuff up to 2-3 inches in diameter with no issues and a fuul size recip shoul be able to handle up to 6-8 inch pieces. If you need a real chainsaw, the new cordless units from a variety of manufacturers are pretty decent and you can add other tools that use the same battery system, such as trimmers, blowers and even mowers.

Todd, the wheelbarrow looks great. Gloss PU gives whole new meaning to shiny new.

Lat, that had me smirking.


----------



## JayT

Unjam


----------



## chrisstef

Thats one of the creepiest pics to date Pez. Congrats on that and happy birthday. I think i see your old lady's granny panties in the background. Could be yours though. Tough to say.

Bandit - youre some kind of trash heap jedi if you got that 3 wheel bandsaw to work.

Strong admit Lat. Thats hilarious.

After cake, send Jack over my place Todd. Tell him to bring his wheel barrel, i got stuff for him to haul.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## john2005

When I grow up, I want to be a kid a Todds house. They get all the cool toys.

Pez…ditto on creepy pic. Funny, but creepy.

I got tired of my kid blowing all the "puffy" dandelions I was behind on so I took the yard blower on vacuum mode to them. Hit the neighbors crop while I was at it. That'll teach em….


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw works nicely. Within it's limitations, it is a very good saw. Just hard to find the right sized blades for it. Sears had their own whacky length….56-7/8" long. Olson blades are either way too long or just a hair too short…Will have to take the too shrt one back to Menards, get a refund, driven 10 miles south to the nearest Sears store and buy a blade. If I take the correct road to the south….I can go past Scott Phillips' house. Just south of Lockington, OH. Doubt IF he'd be home today, though….

Wrong person was wearing them boots in bed…...just saying….

"I'm BACK in the saddle again…" Aerosmith????


----------



## TheFridge

> Wrong person was wearing them boots in bed…...just saying….
> 
> - bandit571


Would've been even better if you shaved your legs before taking the pic


----------



## Slyy

Pez - I read your last sentence before the pic as "Gotta spray some bush." Also Dan, buy your wife a razor, her legs need help!

Daddy - yeah between my yard, yours and Candy's we've probably had 5' of rain since Wednesday!!
And of course it's raining right now…..

Lazy day at Casa-Slyy, wife's outa town, tons of rain, might try and get out and do some woodworking.


----------



## Pezking7p

The boots have been a success both in and out of the bed today. Sprayed three gallons of roundup. I swear we could grow this much poison ivy if we tried.

Aaalllllmost done painting the rental. Just a few more hours and she's done.


----------



## ToddJB

All done.


----------



## john2005

^I dig it


----------



## Slyy

Little man is gonna dig that Todd!

Never seen the park hold water like this before, got a few rivers in the back yard.


----------



## lysdexic

Pez,

I got a three quarter chub from that pic. I hope you don't mind that I save it for later. When I am alone.

Tony,

I can not believe you friggin said that. Bad.


----------



## lysdexic

At a blue grass and micro brew festival. I can barely lift my head off the lawn chair and its only 7 pm.

The sunglasses hide my inebriation well


----------



## lysdexic

You guys don't let my wife see that pic. I'll get in big trouble.


----------



## TheFridge

I haven't been upside down drunk in awhile


----------



## lysdexic

Let me tell you…... It ain't easy


----------



## JayT

^ Are you sure you're not right now?


----------



## lysdexic

I wish this was mine….


----------



## racerglen

EEE haw, git 'em up Scout ! That's a beauty for sure .


----------



## lysdexic

It is that kind of day


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## chrisstef

Fyi scotty - cutting out the bottom of a beer can to try n pull the ole movie theater popcorn bucket trick is dangerous even with a pony can.

Only took ya 10 beers to pop in huh?

Hog saved that pic. Tony tributed it.

I been huffin oil finish again.


----------



## lysdexic

The Steve Canyon Rangers


----------



## chrisstef

http://nwct.craigslist.org/tls/5017605196.html


----------



## jmartel

Did a bit of hiking today to some waterfalls.


----------



## Slyy

Scotty kickin' the double rainbow!

When the wife's away:
















First DT's done! I can now officially be a woodworker.
Not the prettiest, gonna fix the gaps, damn near lost a finger to them, bled a LOT for them








Haven't worked in 3 weeks because of them, but fuggin got 'em done even with the gammy hand.


----------



## theoldfart

Byo, HI


----------



## TheFridge

> I haven t been upside down drunk in awhile
> 
> - TheFridge


I gotta finish a fried shrimp platter, then it's upside down drunk time, then play some music. Gonna be a good nights night.


----------



## walden

The rain has stopped…now it's snowing.


----------



## TheFridge

Eff that snow stuff Gimme 100 degrees


----------



## Airframer

Sunny and 70 here the last 3 days. It's been pretty rough I tell ya…


----------



## Slyy

Raining all day, still raining. 72 degrees though.


----------



## john2005

Wouldn't mind some rain. We didn't get much for snow and now not much for rain. Its already drying up. We're gonna burn if we don't get some moisture


----------



## Pezking7p

> I wish this was mine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


Cool car but the color's all wrong. Would be better in Harvest Squash.


----------



## Buckethead

Someone post the double rainbow songify jam. Overdone? I think not. It's a classic.


----------



## walden

I forgot all about that Bucket. Double rainbow! DOUBLE RAINBOW!!!!!!!!! Hahaha.


----------



## Pezking7p

FULL ON DOUBLE RAINBOW ALL THE WAY.

10 lbs of bacon on the smoker. Half maple bacon and half pepper/garlic/bay leaves


----------



## jmartel

Big green egg. How is it? I've heard good things about the knockoffs as well.


----------



## Pezking7p

I like it, but it's not the end all be all of grills or smokers. I bought it because it can do both jobs well, because it had a lifetime warranty, and because it was kind of neat. Its a better smoker than a grill, and will smoke for 24 hrs without needing additional charcoal. Grilling takes more practice/patience and you can't grill much food at once, but for me and mrs pez, it's fine (I have a large).


----------



## Tim457

Looks tasty Pez. 24 hrs without messing with it sounds tempting. I'd have to get the xxl size to fit my paella pan, but bigger is no problem, right?


----------



## Slyy

Can never be too big.


----------



## RPhillips

> At a blue grass and micro brew festival. I can barely lift my head off the lawn chair and its only 7 pm.
> 
> The sunglasses hide my inebriation well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


wow… must have been that new antigravity brew…

what part of NC are you in? I was born n' raised in south eastern VA. NC is beautiful, love the Charlotte area.


----------



## walden

That bacon looks so good. The only thing that would make it better is if you could stuff it inside a donut and serve it with a beer.


----------



## lysdexic

Rob,

Born in Charlotte. Grew up in Asheville. Now I live in Mooresville about 20 miles north of Charlotte.


----------



## lysdexic

So, a few weeks ago I made my fire pit functional. All my wood shavings were then quickly consumed in the numerous conflagrations. But now I need shavings for a different purpose.

I spent the evening making packing material LumberJocks stlye. Because that is just how it has to be…...


----------



## Airframer

> That bacon looks so good. The only thing that would make it better is if you could stuff it inside a donut and serve it with a beer.
> 
> - walden


WHY ARE WE NOT FUNDING THIS?


> ?


???


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, make sure you sign the shavings! It's a new tradition around here.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That bacon looks so good. The only thing that would make it better is if you could stuff it inside a donut and serve it with a beer.
> 
> - walden
> 
> WHY ARE WE NOT FUNDING THIS?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> - Airframer
Click to expand...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ That's just gratuitous shavings. I mean, was it not quite true or smooth about half way through that pile? Were you just edge planing for kindling? Does planing just give you a Freudian chub?

Edit: AND you stole Smitty's lamp.


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit i probably have the same cman bandsaw ive been meaning to restore, found some blades at HD of the correct size (according to my grandpas maskingtape memo inside the cover) I hqvent had a chance to tryin them on yet.

Jake those DTs for sawbench look familiar, blood and all…

Lysdexic, seems like plenty of microbrews to flip you upside down…

4 more days till i can see my shop
weather is crazy.. seems like we just skipped the rest of spring and jumped to late summer. Not to fun when you are working on steel, yesterday my boots were sticking to the deck. Got my farmers tan in full swing though!

Guess the flooding has moved elsewhere, the Ohio river is nice and green and shallow now.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo,

The shavings are gratuitous for sure and Ive always had more than I can use. Now that I have none, I need some. It seems odd. Shavings are usually the byproduct, not the goal.

Flatus, thanks for keeping me up to speed on LJ etiquette.


----------



## RPhillips

Speaking of bacon… bet Lys get's his bacon in slabs and uses his No. 7 to slice it too…

Show off's… pfft!


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, that "future bacon" snapshot took me back 30 years. My dad was raising pigs at the time and had several hundred on hand one day when wife, daughter, and I visited. Karen was about the same age as this toddler and grew fascinated with the young pigs sticking their noses through the boards of the fence just like this one. They were just being playfully curious, and there was about 25 lined up as close as they could get. She waddled up to the first one and promptly took her fingers out of her mouth and stuck them in the pigs nose. Pig squealed, ran away in surprise while Karen belly laughed so hard I couldn't help laughing myself. She proceeded down the row treating each piglet the same…two fingers in the snout. In turn they squealed and ran away much to her delight. To my delight and wonderment, each pig went to the end of the row to do it again, waiting for their turn again! Mother came out just as she reached the fence corner where no more could line up, and scolded me for letting her do this. Karen was next and as mother turned to scold her, she shyly put her fingers back in her mouth! I roared with laughter as mother slinked away speechless.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha. That funny stuff Dan. My kids think pigs are funny too.

Scotty, just giving you crap. Last night I was in a great mood, having a beer, and I didn't have anyone to razz.

I've got the week off on staycation. Then the week will be capped off with a couple days and Handworks and the Studley Tool Chest exhibit. Life is good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That came out great Todd, now Jack can get more work done.

Nice pics JTrek.

Sorry I missed you Scotty, hope all is well.

Dig the boot pic Pez, nice work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Red.


----------



## Mosquito

Did this mother's day project between Thursday night and Friday night. Spray shellac… not entirely sold on it yet, but relatively happy with the results


----------



## Tim457

That's priceless Dan.

Looks good Mos, you made the molding?


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, made the molding with a #55 and a #45 (for the rabbet on the back), cut the cardinal out with my scroll saw, and veneered the birds eye maple onto some plywood as a backer


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nicely done Mos.


----------



## jmartel

They should ban Mondays. Or at least make it a half-day where you can come in later than normal.


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, that is awesomely striking! The figured background suggests snow and a cardinal on a branch in a snow covered world is always an eye stopper. I recognized the hand cut molding right away just because of the profile. I'd be proud to receive that … and I'm not a mother!
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Ill vote for that ^

Im just finding my way out of a Monday morning fog.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. I was pretty happy with how it came out, just want to get more time in on the scroll saw to get better at it. That and a better way of joining the miters…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya Mos, I've got a lot to learn on the scroll saw too. I call a weekend at Dank's so he can learn us up good.

Pretty sure I saw Auggie's repo truck at Chipoltle. 








-
Then I snagged a $1500 (retail) mattress for $300 because it has a little tear on the corner. I love getting a deal on stuff I wasn't excited to pay for to begin with. Now wifey's happy….so we allll happy.


----------



## Mosquito

Sounds good to me Red! lol


----------



## walden

Some days everything you touch in the shop works perfect. Other days, it all turns to crap. Today is the later for me. Gluing two cranked boards back together, setting down my tools and walking away…


----------



## DaddyZ

Cardinal looks sweet

Red - Bed for 300 earns a 'you suck!'


----------



## jmartel

$1500 down to $300. Nice. We paid retail for ours because it had to be ordered a few months ago.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jsnooze.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jsnooze- we didn't want a lego bed….so no special order here.

Ya, it'd been a decade since we bought a bed. I was baffled at how much they have went up in price. Lotta markup on that crap. I don't mind paying if it's going toward the maker/craftsperson etc, but I hate it when you know most of the money is going to profit and commission….blah blah.

So after lunch we went to the discount building of the furniture mart and found the same mattress we liked "damaged" for 300 bones. Gotta love it. More money for wood and tools now.

Time to dig through my walnut stash and see what I want to use for the dining set I'm gonna build. Might just use some of my hoard instead of buying a bunch more walnut and cherry. Less to move?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hoards like to be used, in my experience anyway.


----------



## Mosquito

Less to move indeed. We didn't quite have the same extent of a deal, but we were going to buy a $900 mattress until we saw the same one, for $350 as one of those "try it before you buy it" things. Basically you buy a new mattress and their protective cover for it, and you can return it within 30 days something something. Anyway, went for that instead, saved some cash which was nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Tony.


----------



## jmartel

The answer is always to buy more wood, Red. You have to hoard it as much as possible. I'm wishing I would have bought more Walnut now that the price has shot up 50% here.


----------



## lysdexic

Sorry I missed you too Tony.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lawlz. This is the part where I wish some of you knuckleheads were going to Handworks. Mark and I will sample the German beer for ya.


----------



## chrisstef

Careful mark. We all know red has trouble outside of those lime-a-ritas.


----------



## walden

Looks like the beers are already starting to lean! Gitter done Red! So this one time…in Amana…

I was able to take a walk around the mountain and then come back to the project. Everything worked right this afternoon. I need to do a lot more woodworking. I have good attention to detail, but I'm SLOWWWWW.


----------



## JayT

Enjoy the event, Red. You can feel free to drink my beer (since I don't drink beer anyways).

Wife and I are in Vegas for vacation and about ready to head out and meet Paul (Hammerthumb) for supper.


----------



## lysdexic

Alright. I'll throw down the gauntlet here. I challenge anyone here to be slower than me. Wagers?

Need more packing material…...


----------



## lysdexic

Vegas…..

When I was there a couple months ago I rented this and went up in Red Canyon. Awesome.

Hope you guys have a good dinner. I have only met on LJ in person, BrandonW. I admit I was quite nervous.


----------



## duckmilk

Scotty appearance, or is it just a beer apparition? Miss your xrays

Red, use your stash, then after you move, you can come back to your secret supplier and haul another load of wood.

Very nice Mos, you gots skilz.


----------



## Tim457

> Alright. I ll throw down the gauntlet here. I challenge anyone here to be slower than me. Wagers?
> - lysdexic


I can go at least a few rounds in that ring. A couple years on LJ and only one project finished, which I didn't even get around to posting because it's nothing special and the boss requested it come painted white. I have a 50 gallon trash bag full of shavings to show I do get in the shop once in a while though.

I would love to have made it to Handworks and the Studley exhibit especially since it's around my birthday but my wife got stuck working that weekend so I'm on kid patrol.


----------



## lysdexic

Kids love woodworking shows. Just saying….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Alright. I ll throw down the gauntlet here. I challenge anyone here to be slower than me. Wagers?
> 
> - lysdexic


Yeah, put me down for that challenge. I'll take Stef and his bench as the slowest build on LJs currently…


----------



## lysdexic

Seriously, I can barely imagine how nervous and excited I'd be to meet and go out to dinner with Stef. Like the time I took my sister to the prom. I was a virgin and she was easy.

Yeah, nervous like that.


----------



## theoldfart

I think I've got Stef beat, gonna have to check. I started a set of nite stands a number of years ago, still not done.


----------



## TheFridge

Who needs a bench when you have crocs and a workmate?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Hope you guys have a good dinner. I have only met on LJ in person, BrandonW. I admit I was quite nervous.
> 
> - lysdexic


Ya, maybe I'm too trusting, but I wouldn't hesitate to invite most of the regulars on here to my place for dinner.


----------



## walden

Thanks guys. I don't feel so bad now. Haha. Sorry Stef!

I met Todd in person a couple times. I realized he is just as messed up as I am about woodworking, so we get along fine. His bicycle room/now climbing room didn't hurt either. It was nice to meet a person in real life that doesn't glaze over as soon as I start talking about tools…


----------



## ToddJB

Do work, son.


----------



## walden

Red - You're 7 feet tall. I'm sure you could crush any of us if we got out of line.


----------



## walden

Nice Todd! Looks like you got the size just about perfect. Can you make Jack a working mower???


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Yea yea. This 2 weeks of straight rain/snow has put a damper on the mowing.


----------



## walden

No kidding. I surprised Jack isn't wearing wadders in the pic.

I soaked up as much sun as I could today.


----------



## ToddJB

> I met Todd in person a couple times. I realized he is just as messed up as I am about woodworking, so we get along fine. His bicycle room/now climbing room didn t hurt either. It was nice to meet a person in real life that doesn t glaze over as soon as I start talking about tools…
> 
> - walden


Ditto. I really like meeting internet people. If I were dating in today's world it would likely be via an online service.

I've grabbed lunch with JayT, and Duck stopped over for a couple of beers. And I've sold a miter saw and a table saw to some less active members. But Walden will always be my first and "only".


----------



## TheFridge

...


----------



## Tugboater78

I need to finish moar pro jeks


----------



## TheFridge

But it's funner doing 20 at once!

I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir, but I'd seriously consider having Shipwrights babies after seeing that box finally finished. That thing there…


----------



## ToddJB

> ...
> 
> - TheFridge


Jealous?

Oh I forgot to show you guys this. I came across this at a flea market. A kids tool kit made before child safety laws were enacted.










It has a legit sharp saw and plane, a mortising and bench chisel, auger, tri square, level, mallet and couple of screw drivers. They appear to have never been used. It is missing a folding ruler, pliers, hammer, and clamp - all which I've found a seller on etsy selling but I haven't pulled the trigger on yet.

Jack loves it, but I should probably de-tune them some first.

Here he is fettling the plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is AWESOME for Jack! What a find.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. I'm pumped - though in conflict about how to manage him and the tools.


----------



## jmartel

Only LJ I've met in person was Shipwright (Paul). Ended up sitting on his boat and chatting for about an hour last year. Very nice guy, and the marquetry he does is even more impressive in person.

Hammerthumb (also Paul) and I were supposed to grab lunch or something last time he came up here, but it didn't work out.


----------



## DanKrager

I'd be honored to share everything I know if you guys could just listen for the whole 3 minutes!

Three spare bedrooms and 5 acres to camp on…

DanK


----------



## Tim457

That's really cool Todd. I bet the individual ones to fill out the set are quite a bit but that would be sweet to have it complete. My girls started with tools about his age and do pretty well with everything under close supervision but a chisel. They have their own compass saws they saw on scrap wood when we're in the shop. That set will do him well for several years so it's probably a matter of giving him access to certain tools only when you have a chance to supervise close enough.

Stefapalooza didn't pan out (can't imagine why not) so maybe we can have Woodstock III on Dan's property.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Smitty. Definitely the longest ongoing project on LJ's. Soon ill get restarted on it though. Maybe after I get back from vacation in a couple weeks.

Jack's getting it in! You need to send him to my house to school N on how to go to work. Love that little tool set.

I tried to give Nathan his spear & Jackson saw as he had been doing very well with his all wood set of tools. The first thing he tried to cut was concrete. Back in the till it goes. Knucklehead.

Ill be making a mockery of a private golf course this afternoon. Get my suntan on.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Only LJ I ve met in person was Shipwright (Paul). Ended up sitting on his boat and chatting for about an hour last year. Very nice guy, and the marquetry he does is even more impressive in person.
> 
> Hammerthumb (also Paul) and I were supposed to grab lunch or something last time he came up here, but it didn t work out.
> 
> - jmartel


Sorry that did not work out Jmart. Next trip up there, I promise.



> I d be honored to share everything I know if you guys could just listen for the whole 3 minutes!
> 
> Three spare bedrooms and 5 acres to camp on…
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


JayT and I were talking about that Dan. LJ meeting at Dan's house next summer gets my vote. I'm sure Dan can keep our attention for at least 5 minutes!

By the way, JayT is the first LJ I have met in person and I must say, he and his wife are great people. We had a 3hr meal. Hope I didn't bore him.


----------



## ToddJB

If any of ya'll are interested there are a couple of those kits on the bay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221765833805?trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Handy-Andy-Toy-Carpenter-and-Tool-Chest-with-Tools/161697791555?trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30997%26meid%3D1a7de5ed38f64c67997e80ef2e8e1355%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D221765833805&rt=nc

https://www.etsy.com/listing/190361622/kids-tool-set-1970s-skilcraft-handy-andy?gaorder=mostrelevant&gasearchtype=all&gaviewtype=gallery&gasearchquery=handy%20andy&ref=srgallery13

https://www.etsy.com/listing/232966436/vintage-woodworking-childs-tool-chest?gaorder=mostrelevant&gasearchtype=all&gaviewtype=gallery&gasearchquery=handy%20andy&ref=srgallery_8


----------



## AnthonyReed

What is it that you need packing material for BYo, you mysterious transient bastard?

'atta boy Jack! Too cool Todd, nice score on the tools. No need to de-tune is there? He's a bright boy; just watch him and teach him to use them properly.

Glad things fell in line for you Walden.

All the tales of LJ couplings warms my heart, particularly the retelling of sibling coitus; considering their renown for generosity.


----------



## jmartel

> Sorry that did not work out Jmart. Next trip up there, I promise.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


No worries. I wasn't calling you out. It just didn't work out due to time conflicts.


----------



## walden

That tool kit is awesome Todd! It looks like it was a big hit.

Did he get another Tonka this year?


----------



## ToddJB

> Did he get another Tonka this year?
> 
> - walden


Not for his birthday. He has a "I was nice to my sister" sticker chart, once he fills that all the way up then he'll get another one. The next one up is the Tonka Tow Truck.


----------



## JayT

Tool kit is cool, Todd. Between that and the wheelbarrow, looks like b-day was a big hit.

I've now met quite a few fellow LJ's in person. (Hammerthumb, Todd, byerbyer, Don Broussard, Les Hastings, Earlextech & Dr Dirt). All so far seem pretty normal. Hope to maybe meet some more at WWIA in KC this fall.

Dinner with Paul was cool. I'm sure my wife's eyes glazed over when we were talking woodworking and tools, but the rest of the conversation flowed over a bunch of topics. Was very ineresting to hear about Vegas from someone who lives here and whose job is so directly tied to the casinos. Also walked over the floor yesterday that Paul posted a few months back, just didn't realize it until dinner last night.


----------



## walden

Nice Todd!

If any of you like using Warrington hammers, I just bought two New Old Stock ones from a guy in the UK and they're great. They were made for Black and Decker (my guess is by Stanley in England) and have been sitting in a warehouse for 35-40 years. The smaller one has about a 6 oz. head and the bigger one is 10-12oz. I paid just under $40 for both including the shipping. It took about two weeks for them to arrive.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121584482368?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361230218124?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Mosquito

As far as LJ that I've met who are part of "this crowd", just TerryDowning and Pez. I've also met a few others, Richard and Matt Cremona, who live in my area as well, but don't partake in these threads


----------



## theoldfart

I was abe to meet Smitty and DanK on our drive-by in the fall. Had lunch with WayneC in CA as well. Fine people and I was glad to get to meet them in person. Paul(Hammerthumb) and I couldn't get the logistics to work for a meet but I hope to make amends for that in the future.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think I am the only LJ in Las Vegas, so it was nice to meet someone from here that I talk to.


----------



## TheFridge

> ...
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Jealous?
> 
> - ToddJB


Like, super jealy.



> All the tales of LJ couplings warms my heart, particularly the retelling of sibling coitus; considering their renown for generosity.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Meeting with LJs = cool
Meeting with LJs at a seedy hotel room = probably not too cool


----------



## AnthonyReed

You went and made it weird didn't ya Fridge?


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry 

I have a habit of doing that. It's puts the lotion on the LJs skin!


----------



## summerfi

I used to participate in an antique tractor forum. They held weekend tractor fests in various locations around the country where enthusiasts would bring their tractors that needed work and they would get help from others. There were also demonstrations and training classes and a lot of good food/fellowship. I never went to one since everything is a long ways from Montana, but it sounded pretty neat. I think something like that for LJs would be really nice. There aren't many LJs close to Montana either, but if anyone wants to come to Missoula I'll teach you what I know about saws and saw filing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ That is a hell of an offer and an internship that would require a huge chunk of time.


----------



## jmartel

Well I am going to be going to Glacier NP in August/September. Missoula is a bit out of the way but I'll see what I can do. I've also considered taking a trip on the bike this summer for a long weekend, so MT may be on the agenda for that.


----------



## ksubenny

I love the bacon picture….growing up on a hog farm I can definitely relate!

And hope BRK and everyone else who gets a chance to visit Amana this weekend enjoys Handworks, it was on my calendar to attend this year but the fiancé decided this Saturday would be a good day for our wedding so no go this year….maybe next year for our anniversary


----------



## jmartel

Anyone used the printer ink transfer trick with success? I think 7'er did it for his growler totes. I've got a batch of 8 tap handles I'm making for a friend who is opening up a brewery this summer. Snuck up on me, and I gotta make them over the next week and a half.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think Stef used it some too, Jkeg.

Where the hell is 7'? Anyway?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've only met the local-yocal LJs. Well, and a few who introduced themselves at the last handworks, but I didn't recognize them or their screen names.

Missed the chance to meet Smitty recently, which was a bummer. DanK's would be a decent location. There's a lot of LJs in Illinois.

I spent the day cleaning carpets, auto upholstery, and fixing a drain trap. Real vacation starts tomorrow!


----------



## DanKrager

Jtransfer, yes the printer trick works very well. I use a laser printer to print the mirror image on paper. There are two ways to transfer the image from the paper to the work. 
1. Place the printed page image side down and iron it with a clothes iron set close to "linen"=quite hot. Iron the entire area firmly finishing with a stroke of the rounded iron edge to assure complete transfer as you remove the paper. I peel the paper up against the edge of the iron as I very slowly remove the paper.
Here is a video.

2. The other method is more involved but works for injet too. This link is the simplest explanation.

A search using "transfer printed image to wood" gets you all kinds of "experts".
DanK


----------



## woodcox

Congrats ksubenny!

I accidentally dropped a turned handle into my blo bucket and I needs to be epoxied to a shank. Will the epoxy stick after a considerable curing time? How long to wait? I had already drilled the shank hole, so blo is on the inside if that makes sense.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm here Mr. T… Just have nothing of substance to add lately, been in a little bit of a funk… But I'm keeping up, you silly sailors keep me entertained.

Jtap… I've messed with the transfers quite a bit…. I've had the best luck with a transfer tip on my woodburning pen and the inkjet. The inkjet probably is quicker and easier, you just gotta be super careful that it's all lined up or it'll drive you nuts, idk about that video Dan posted, I'll have to try that sometime, but I don't do anything special to the paper, just straight up print the text/img in mirror and slap it on there.. In my opinion what works and what doesn't depends on the type of wood. Open grain wood doesn't take the ink as evenly, oak specifically was a s.o.b., but it worked fantastic on end-grain of oak… Both inkjet and wood pen work great with maple, plywood is hit or miss. If you don't have a woodbuning pen and are in the market, make sure you get an adjustable temp one, the problem with mine is that it gets way to hot too fast and you have to keep dispersing the heat on other scrap wood, Jay Bates was pretty spot on with it in his video. What kind of wood are the tap handles going to be?

Whoop dat trick


----------



## RPhillips

> I used to participate in an antique tractor forum. They held weekend tractor fests in various locations around the country where enthusiasts would bring their tractors that needed work and they would get help from others. There were also demonstrations and training classes and a lot of good food/fellowship. I never went to one since everything is a long ways from Montana, but it sounded pretty neat. I think something like that for LJs would be really nice. There aren t many LJs close to Montana either, but if anyone wants to come to Missoula I ll teach you what I know about saws and saw filing.
> 
> - summerfi


Now I'm regretting not taking that job in Billings…


----------



## RPhillips

> ...but the fiancé decided this Saturday would be a good day for our wedding so no go this year….maybe next year for our anniversary
> 
> - ksubenny


Congrats!


----------



## Pezking7p

The BLO is on the inside….oh I think that makes sense. *wink*

Total bacon yield: about 7.5 lbs I think. Both are good but the sweet is still better than the savory.









Also ran up on this in my driveway. About a foot around on the shell. No idea I had snappers on my land. (Lol "my land")









Sand and finish a 10' piece of transition molding. Build the three largest drawers known to mankind (footprint is 35×33). Build a 8' x3' countertop. Install drawers and countertop….then I can finally do ME projects. Anybody want plywood scraps? I have so many scraps I'm considering building separate storage in another one of my buildings.


----------



## jmartel

Snapper bacon?


----------



## lysdexic

Yeah - congrats ksubenny

Pez - what do you do with all that bacon? Freeze it?


----------



## jmartel

So this is the design for the tap handles. Pretty simple design, but I think it will look good when finished. I suck at drawing, that's supposed to be a dog on the top. The shaded area is going to be chalkboard paint to write down what's on that tap. It will be 1/8" or so recessed.










And this is how far I got tonight. I got 3 out of 8 inserts in. I'll put the rest in either later tonight or tomorrow, then I need to taper, route out the recessed shaded area, sand, stain, add the logo, and finish.


----------



## RPhillips

Jtap, I think we'll be needing samples of that beer once your done… just saying


----------



## chrisstef

Im not about to ask why Pez has bananas in his shower caddy but that image may be even more disturbing that his cowboy boot pic.

"I just cant quit you banana"


----------



## jmartel

Hell, I still haven't even tasted any of his beer. Will be doing so when I deliver these in a week and a half. We graduated, he went to the Navy, I went to work and moved cross country.

http://www.wasserhundbrewing.com/


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yep. Pez is an asset to this thread for sure. Booted banana boy.


----------



## dbray45

Nothing wrong with the Navy - been there done that.


----------



## jmartel

No, but my point was we graduated and went to different parts of the country. So I haven't had the chance to taste it. Dude is crazy smart. Was in the Naval Reactors program designing reactors for Subs/Carriers.


----------



## Pezking7p

glad you guys didn't notice all the apples under the bananas or the conversation might have gotten weird.

Bad day at work. Couple million feet of bad product. Might get a good clean out this afternoon.


----------



## RPhillips

> No, but my point was we graduated and went to different parts of the country. So I haven t had the chance to taste it. Dude is crazy smart. Was in the Naval Reactors program designing reactors for Subs/Carriers.
> 
> - jmartel


VA…. damn, that's my old stomping grounds…. I'll be back there at the end of June to visit family.


----------



## jmartel

Not sure if it will be open late June or early July. But you should stop in. It's not right on the beach, but inland a bit where all the main shopping seems to be.


----------



## 7Footer

Any of you guys seen this? Very cool. I found it on the woodworking sub on Reddit.


----------



## chrisstef

log jam breakup


----------



## Tim457

Jmart, if these are supposed to last for a long time, why not inlay real chalk board material? I'd assume it would hold up better than the paint. Your drawing is better than mine, but with his logo on there it should look pretty good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Log Jammin' -

Maude: Lord. You can imagine where it goes from here.

Dude: He fixes the cable?


----------



## chrisstef

That's pretty cool 7 … the dude is an LJ too. I seen his post on it just a little while ago.

Watching him raise the blade through the ZCI had my bhole all puckered up.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, if these are supposed to last for a long time, why not inlay real chalk board material? I d assume it would hold up better than the paint. Your drawing is better than mine, but with his logo on there it should look pretty good.
> 
> - Tim


I'll consider it. The paint is pretty durable, and I think it would be easier to do, but I'll look around. I've got another day or two of work before I'm dealing with that, however.


----------



## DanKrager

Why puckered, Stef. Didn't you see it was secured in place with a bolt at operator end and an under table finger at the other? Watch how he puts it in again. 
DanK

Edit: the under finger is almost invisible…it may be a flat head screw or a washer screwed underside?


----------



## 7Footer

I was wondering if he was an LJ, I've been really out of the loop lately, have only checked the SOTS and the plane swap thread in the last month or so… 
The only reason your starfish can still pucker is cuz of all the kegels you do.


----------



## ToddJB

Cool Video. I didn't watch it because I'm always leery of products that state they revolutionize anything. But I think he's got a good idea. Good job, guy.


----------



## chrisstef

All I saw was what looked like a little allen head bolt from the top Dan. He coulda put 2 carriage bolts with 4" washers around em and I still would have clamped that puppy to the table. My statement was more about me being a tablesaw sissy than him being unsafe.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre right 7. But that does remind me, have your old lady send me back my kegel ball. I left it there during our last combined workout.


----------



## jmartel

> All I saw was what looked like a little allen head bolt from the top Dan. He coulda put 2 carriage bolts with 4" washers around em and I still would have clamped that puppy to the table. My statement was more about me being a tablesaw sissy than him being unsafe.
> 
> - chrisstef


Not just you. I usually clamp the fence over zero clearance inserts when raising the blade up (obviously out of the way of the blade. I also unplug the saw when changing blades, and wear safety glasses and sometimes a respirator if doing a lot of cuts. I don't like taking chances with the saw, regardless of how remote they are.

If I would have had the money, I would have bought a Sawstop instead of my Grizz.


----------



## walden

You know you live in CO when the library now has an entire shelf devoted to growing your own pot…


----------



## 7Footer

Combined kegel workouts. Lolz. I'll send back your yoga mat too, too many leaky starfish stains on it.
Gawd, gross. lawl.


----------



## jmartel

> You know you live in CO when the library now has an entire shelf devoted to growing your own pot…
> 
> - walden


Have the craigslist entrepreneurs started the Pot delivery businesses yet? Those are pretty common now here. Even before it was legal they did it for medical stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## jmartel

Decide to not use up your stash and buy more?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/zip/5023609369.html 
Stef you operating in Torrance now?


----------



## chrisstef

My love has no coastal bias tony.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Decide to not use up your stash and buy more?
> 
> - jmartel


Realized that most of my walnut stash is 4/4. Need mostly 5/4 and 8/4 for a dining set.

Sometimes ya gotta work for it at the little sawmills. Spent an hour tripping over Paul crap and pulled most of this straight out the kiln. Won't be enough, but the price is always right. I'm sure I'll have to pay big bucks for the 8/4 walnut and 5/4 cherry I need. 









Brace anyone?









Ope, that one's a little peach Jfuzzy.


----------



## Slyy

Oh Man! Finals done for a while! Now ive got two weeks off until summer intersession starts. What the hell am I gonna do? Wifey and I are thinking about a road trip to Grand Canyon or something maybe. I already feel stressed like there's something I've forgot to turn in already for class.

By the way Todd, your legs look nice in those boots.



> - ToddJB


Also, anyone hear from Auggster recently? Called the booger but havent heard from him. I'm a worrier ya know.

Red, I am an always will be, jealous of your manly wood. Period. I said it.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, North Rim by far the best. Star gazing is incredible there.


----------



## DanKrager

As of the end of the day, a little progress on some other projects while the first ones remain at 90% or less…
A shot of the hand tools used to make the socket racks in the back ground, then a close up of the neglected Stanley miter box used to cut all the dowels to length. I forgot that I put away the 91 and 92 already. Used them to clean up the label dado along the front. Three will be painted blue and three painted red (metric and SAE). They will replace the broken plastic ones that now populate the shelves I made couple years ago for him.

















DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Also started a project for me… replacing and making new chisel handles from dried beetle kill ash cut on my property. The jig I made awhile ago comes into play again and does a quick job of making accurate blanks. 
























The state of my shop is MESSY.
DanK


----------



## Slyy

> Jake, North Rim by far the best. Star gazing is incredible there.
> 
> - theoldfart


Kev, I'd thought about packing up the 8" Dobsonian and taking it out there if we go! North Rim noted!

DK shop mess is good. Did a little cleaning up on my Union #8 earlier. That jig's nice, how many handles you needing to make with all those blanks?!?


----------



## DanKrager

There are 8 chisels, so 10 blanks gives me an OS or two. Modified London pattern slightly longer than my gouges.

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Nice Dan. Tell us more about how the socket racks work too. Close up pictures if you don't mind.

Jake's always on the lookout for a guy in hot boots.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, can I assume the blank you gave me comes from the same process?


----------



## theoldfart

I think Big Red needs to respond to the Schwartz's latest blog
"Yes, the book is about one thing, but also another thing. Which means the Lumberjocks will hate it."

Well Red, are you up to the task? hehe, I'm a little stinker


----------



## duckmilk

> Oh Man! Finals done for a while! Now ive got two weeks off until summer intersession starts. What the hell am I gonna do? Wifey and I are thinking about a road trip to Grand Canyon or something maybe. I already feel stressed like there s something I ve forgot to turn in already for class.
> 
> By the way Todd, your legs look nice in those boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Also, anyone hear from Auggster recently? Called the booger but havent heard from him. I m a worrier ya know.
> 
> Red, I am an always will be, jealous of your manly wood. Period. I said it.
> 
> - Slyy


 1st, "What the hell am I gonna do"?, I'd say drink beer, but that's just me.

2nd, are Todd & Pez in a legs in boots contest?

3rd, I read somewhere that Auggie's repos are kicking his butt, ie. very busy.

Red, ya giving up yer secret places to buy wood now that you are probably moving?


----------



## duckmilk

> I think Big Red needs to respond to the Schwartz s latest blog
> "Yes, the book is about one thing, but also another thing. Which means the Lumberjocks will hate it."
> 
> Well Red, are you up to the task? hehe, I m a little stinker
> 
> - theoldfart


What's the link Kevin?


----------



## theoldfart

Duck here


----------



## duckmilk

Kev, I don't think he is referring to the handtool LJs. Heck, I kinda like the table. What the heck is Cockletit?

I used to read his blog a lot when he got into the hand tool work. Since I met you guys, I don't think about reading his blog much anymore. He isn't as entertaining.


----------



## Pezking7p

What does he mean? I'm confused. Are we terribly different from most LJs?

Also, made myself a double when I got home, walked around the yard drinking it while waiting for wifey to get home….maybe it was more like a triple, lol. Finally coming down now. Good Wednesday.

Dan, you've been making a mess. I'm jealous.


----------



## DanKrager

Kevin, I don't think so, but it's possible. The definitive answer is found in whether there are 1/4" holes in each end. The jig has two index wheels, one for six and one for eight sided blanks. Now that my farmer friend has a grown up Smithy with a truck load of attachments, Imma gonna rework the wooden indexers into metal ones that are truly precise.

I can't find the photo of the racks, but I can find the SketchUp of it. I will make it available if there is interest.









The stems that hold the sockets are just drilled into a 2×4 and the 2×4 are cut with a taper to compensate for the too steep pitch I put on the shelves. (A plastic stem rack fell out dumping all the sockets when it got bumped… not good). These stem racks won't tip out. They have lots of stems because he has deep well sockets, 12 pt sockets, 6 point sockets, hardened sockets (impact) and all kinds of accessories. There are 64 stems on each holder for 1/4" and 3/8" sockets, and 50 for the 1/2" sockets. 
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I built his ATC and as an intellectual exercise limited my self to only the tools i could fit in the chest. Doing this has been an education and made me plan ahead on all of my projects. My tailed tools are gathering dust. One way I have differed from him is in my preference for vintage tools, I just can't swing a couple of hundred dollars or more on every tool I buy. Lately he seems to enjoy talking above most of us who have read and appreciated his writing. Just seems to be impressed with himself. my two cents.

Edit: in the interest of full disclosure I have taken two classes from Chris Schwartz and he is an excellent instructor.

Also that chest limitation on tools DOES NOT extend to hand saws.  but I can quit anytime I want to!


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, yes, I think those of us on this thread are too much influenced by Stef, hence, somewhat different from most LJs. Have another drink, I'm going to join you so you aren's drinking alone ;-) Done feeding horses.


----------



## Tim457

I'm not sure what he's getting at either. I know he quit all woodworking blogs because there was too much negativity, so maybe it's related to that. I am shocked at how many caustic comments the guy gets just for writing free articles about woodworking. I'm not talking about disagreeing with him, but people attacking him for every opinion he writes. I don't agree with everything he says but I don't care to anyway. I think he contributes a lot to the craft.

That's pretty slick Dan. I need something better to organize mine. I just need a very simple version though.


----------



## duckmilk

Kev, I built an angled joined stool that I think he referenced in his blog. He does have some skills and I'm sure he would be a good instructor as he seems to like promoting the craft.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont blame me cuz youre weird Duck. Just because im abnormally strange doesnt mean youre normal. Stefs theory of relativity.


----------



## ksubenny

Thanks woodcox, RPhillips and lysdexic!

Finishing up a some cornhole boards for wedding games and also groomsman gifts, boards are done and legs are drying in this picture


----------



## ToddJB

First real time working in the shop.










A little sawing










A little screwing










And lots of hammering










He did really great. He listened well and he tried to do everything I asked.


----------



## ksubenny

BRK-Sharing the secret source of wood…going to have to give Paul a call here in June and go up there, he's about an hour dead north of me so definitely worth the drive based on the pictures you've shared!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

benny- +1 to the congrats. Good to see you around again.



> I think Big Red needs to respond to the Schwartz s latest blog
> "Yes, the book is about one thing, but also another thing. Which means the Lumberjocks will hate it."
> 
> Well Red, are you up to the task? hehe, I m a little stinker
> 
> - theoldfart


Lawl Kev, you are a stinker. And I've already sampled a little Iowa bourbon tonight….so it's not a good time;-)

I will give a little insight that might help. I'm about 99% sure Schwarz is refering to LJ Mafe's scathing review of the Anarchist's Tool Chest. (Mafe, if your reading, you know I've got nothin but love….I just disagree with your critique). You could look up that review if you want, but it's been edited and loses some of the effect.

Anyway, Schwarz even referred to the review in his blog: http://blog.lostartpress.com/2011/08/21/you-are-doing-it-wrong/

So, that's the background. That said, I actually can't blame Schwarz or others for not being a fan of woodworking forums. The trolls are especially ridiculous to people in the limelight. This blog post talks about that: http://blog.lostartpress.com/2014/11/29/mrs-frisbee-will-eat-your-eyes-out/

And he's right. Even the comments on his own blog have me scratching my head. People are goofy. The trolls on LJs nearly ran me off early on.

I haven't spent a lot of time with Chris, but by all accounts….the guy is a class act. Little things like a handwritten thank you note affirm that, to me anyway.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, ya giving up yer secret places to buy wood now that you are probably moving?
> 
> - duckmilk


Actually, I've never hidden my sources from woodworkers in the area. I've even taken a few local LJs to Paul's. 
Awhile back Paul asked me not to post his info on the web because he had some bad experiences with Craigslist. But, since then, I have sent a lot of solid customers his way….so I think he's starting to learn the interwebs isn't all that bad if your drumming up the right woodworkers. Sumpin like that.

To be honest, I've love for someone to clean out Paul's shelves. I've got about everything I want out of there. The rest of all that stuff in the pics is waiting to go in the kiln…..but the sales room has to clear out first. 
The reality is, Paul's gonna pass away before even half that lumber is sold. I hate to think what will happen then. Not to mention his tool collection.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> One way I have differed from him is in my preference for vintage tools, I just can't swing a couple of hundred dollars or more on every tool I buy. Lately he seems to enjoy talking above most of us who have read and appreciated his writing. Just seems to be impressed with himself.
> 
> - theoldfart


Second sentence hits home for me, especially after reading the comment in the linked-to blog. I've had one class with Schwarz and really enjoyed it.


----------



## ksubenny

> Red, ya giving up yer secret places to buy wood now that you are probably moving?
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Actually, I ve never hidden my sources from woodworkers in the area. I ve even taken a few local LJs to Paul s.
> Awhile back Paul asked me not to post his info on the web because he had some bad experiences with Craigslist. But, since then, I have sent a lot of solid customers his way….so I think he s starting to learn the interwebs isn t all that bad if your drumming up the right woodworkers. Sumpin like that.
> 
> To be honest, I ve love for someone to clean out Paul s shelves. I ve got about everything I want out of there. The rest of all that stuff in the pics is waiting to go in the kiln…..but the sales room has to clear out first.
> The reality is, Paul s gonna pass away before even half that lumber is sold. I hate to think what will happen then. Not to mention his tool collection.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I can attest to this, BRK and I messaged back and forth a year or two back about his source and said he'd have no problem disclosing it, but then I ended up buying a ring and this big party on Saturday night so my woodworking projects were kinda put to the side as I finished up the house and did wedding stuff. With that particular phase of my life past and more garage time coming up I'm going to definitely check out Paul as I've got the plans for Lee Valley's folding adirondack in my garage on a shelf and I'd like to make 6 or 8 of them but don't have enough mahogany to do it so thinking some in white oak, some in mahogany


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, Paul's not hard to find for those lookin. Now there are a couple other sources where directions would be, "turn left and the abandoned gas station, right at the white barn." ;-)

Kev and Smitty - maybe I give Schwarz more slack because I can be a smart aleck too….hehe.


----------



## walden

Kev - I never built the ATC (not enough room) but I did take the challenge and only used the tools he had on his list. I got better much quicker and ended up selling all my specialty tools that were collecting dust (stuff like my edge plane and low angle jack). I have a small hammer problem, or a hammer solution as Todd calls it, but not much else that isn't on the list. I'm amazed at what can be built with just those tools.

I'm loving that 1.5 inch wide paring chisel I got recently. I think I'll sell my Blue Spruce 1 inch wide paring chisel. Anyone interested? Send me a direct message.


----------



## walden

Todd - Great pics of Jack in the shop! He's going to be bustin out furniture in no time. So he shares my birthday, loves tools and is a fellow lefty according to the pics. Jack and I will get along fine…


----------



## john2005

> First real time working in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little sawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little screwing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lots of hammering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did really great. He listened well and he tried to do everything I asked.
> 
> - ToddJB


Awesome!!!


----------



## jmartel

Looks like good fun, Todd. How is he liking the climbing wall now that it's been up for a bit?


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, your son looks like he's on the right way path. Remember, teach your children well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fu(king fantastic Todd! Right on Jack, good job buddy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I gotta get one of those sets for Aubrey. The other day I gave her an extra socket set and she acted like it was Christmas. Took my whole skateboard apart…lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ That girl will never be standing around waiting for someone to change her flat for her. Perfect.


----------



## duckmilk

Great pics of Jack, Todd. Are you a lefty also? Cool that you, Red, Eric, Stef and others have little ones interested in what you do and that you can spend that time with them.


----------



## jmartel

Better watch out, Red. She may have "the knack"


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, he had a a lot of fun. I think I need to pick up some balsa wood though, as the 2×4s didn't give him the immediate results he was looking for. I figure he needs to have some early wins to keep his interest.

Duck, I am a southpaw. He's still figuring it out, but he does seem to favor his left more.

Red, I posted a bunch of links upstream the other day of those Handy Andy kits that are on sale right now.


----------



## ToddJB

> Looks like good fun, Todd. How is he liking the climbing wall now that it s been up for a bit?
> 
> - jmartel


The wall has hit a bit of a lull. Lindsays been pretty sick lately so there hasn't been a bunch of wall time.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Better watch out, Red. She may have "the knack"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


"Can he lead a normal life?" 
.
"No. He'll be an engineer."


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That is pretty funny.

This forum is quiet with Stef playing golf everyday.


----------



## 7Footer

Good on you guys getting the kids using tools, love it!

Saw my teammate tear his achilles in our league game last night, it was seriously one of the strangest things I've ever seen. Not even going hard, a guy missed a free throw and he jumped to grab the ball and as he came down, he did a little bunny hop type thing and went down, as weird as it looked, we knew immediately what it was. Everyone says that it feels like someone kicked you in the back of the leg and you look back and no one is there. He said that exactly what it felt like, and to be honest, thats what it looked like, it looked like a ghost kicked him, it was just weird. You could see it the tendon was rolled up, it was indented about about an inch above the top of his shoe… Sad injury though, he's in really good shape and it wasn't an intense play or anything. Needless to say we won by 20+ for our homeboy. Beat a good team pretty handily. Post camp was in session, dominating.

A little sumpin' I'm workin on….









Tony manscapes a live edge in his pubes…. BYO told me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds vicious; poor dude.

Looking good.

Yes, spotless cleanliness and upkeep is vital. The artistic interpretation is just flare.


----------



## duckmilk

That was funny Jmart.

Two engineering students were biking across a university campus when one said, "Where did you get such a great bike?" 
The second engineer replied, "Well, I was walking along yesterday, minding my own business, when a beautiful woman rode up on this bike, threw it to the ground, took off all her clothes and said, "Take what you want." 
The first engineer nodded approvingly and said, "Good choice: The clothes probably wouldn't have fit you anyway."

7', a smoother?

Tony, are you guys having a drought in So Cal?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Absolutely, going on 4 years Duck.


----------



## 7Footer

more of a block, Duck.

lol @ engineer jokes.

So Cal gonna have to start piping in water from the Salton Sea eventually… I saw this really cool short video about that place yesterday, what a crazy deal.


----------



## chrisstef

PCB abatement and the regulations suck. Just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are in a special kind of hell for all your sins Demo. If it is any consolation, 7' and I enjoy watching you squirm though. Some of the other boys will agree too I think.


----------



## duckmilk

Tony, saw on the news this am that a guy in Cal was tired of looking at his brown lawn because of the watering restrictions. He went out with a sprayer and painted the grass green


----------



## chrisstef

T:


----------



## ToddJB

Astroturf has come a long way since the 80s - just saying.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is actually common enough that there are businesses spouting up that offer the service.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Truth Todd. It even has an artificial soil (ground up black rubber) element to it.


----------



## ToddJB

We have some friends who's soil has a tremendous amount of arsenic in it. Since it was not disclosed by the city when they moved in the city paid for their whole yard to be Astro-ed. I really like it, except in the winter when its still bright green, and dog poop looks weird on it.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa ^. An old apple farm? They used to lay that isht on thick. My wife's got a couple of cases of old apple farms where the arsenic level is through the roof. I hope your friend's not on well water. If so, get that checked asap.


----------



## ToddJB

City water. Their whole block was the old Denver Armory. Apparently a few years before they moved in there was a big law suit from the community against the city. Community won. None of that was discussed when they moved in. They tried seeding the grass and it did great for a season then it all died. When they got the soil tested they were like, WTF? That's when they did some sleuthing and found out. The real rub of the whole thing is that she was pregnant when they were doing all that yard work and that boy has some "unexplained health issues".


----------



## chrisstef

That's some very not cool stuff right there Todd. Stuff like that turns my stomach. We were ignorant of the health concerns when stuff like arsenic was so widely used but now a days we are much more informed and aware of the ramifications of those things. To turn a blind eye and not notify someone about that crap is completely unethical in my opinion.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speaking of unethical, how's your Astroglide scam working Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Its been slippery lately T. Im on the run, the cops got my gun, but right about now its time to have some fun. The king stef rock that is my name and I know the fly spot where they got the champagne.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, did anything happen with that old factory job you guys were bidding on? Any good old arn' to show for it?


----------



## ksubenny

BRK-Female in engineering….great way to get scholarships if she wants to go that route! Our Females in Engineering program had the unofficial motto of "Females in Engineering-The odds are good but the goods are odd"

Hard to go wrong teach kids how to use tools and how things work, regardless of sex or interests, i've still got most of the tools I was given as a kid, fortunately Dad bought good hand tools and those(screwdrivers, wrenches, couple hammers) are still used commonly today


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has been up and down both a step ladder, and the stairs to the Dungeon Shop…all afternoon. Seems somebody wanted a screendoor installed. existing was an 8' door, so…









A transom was needed above the "store bought" screen door the Boss brought home. 32" door..into a 31-3/8" opening. Had a jack plane to narrow the screendoor down. Transom light is just plexiglass









Quarter round, screwed in place to hold the light. Mitered the corners. Drills used









Just to make pilot holes. had a third drill to drive the screws. Door isn't too bad, though…









But had to excavate the jamb a bit for the handle..









Sooo, if'n y'all don't mind…I am kicking back, having some cheese, and something to wash it down with…


----------



## Slyy

Take all the cheese and beer you need Bandito, job done.

Wow Todd, no bueno on the arsenic that is one raw deal, specially considering the kid. That "RealTurf" stuff is pretty slick, not ever seen it in a yard around these parts but if your in the right location I could see it being a pretty nifty choice to have.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmart - As of yesterday its been delayed a month to july 1. Not a real good sign in my opinion but we did get a letter of intent so if it goes, its ours. Funding for projects like this seem to be pretty tricky. Weve been flat out so no spelunking to date but im hoping after i get back from vaca i can don the headlamp and dig in.


----------



## Tim457

That's some dirty dirty ish Todd. I'm not one for the sue happy stuff that our country has turned into, but when people knowingly conceal information like that it's just dirty.

I did jump into the land of hybrid woodworking with my first power tool today. Picked up a 103.20660 Craftsman/King Seeley 6" Jointer. Top is in decent shape and it runs great. 
Got the manual from http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=595
Now I need to learn how to use it and sharpen the blades. Think they make a shelix head for it?


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, that's a nice little jointer. I take my blades to get sharpened. The place I go charges $.20 an inch. So the 18" of blades was pretty cheap. Worth it to me.

They surely make a shelix, but that'll run ya a chunk of change. Not worth it in my estimation - especially if you're use to demensioning without one, cause a lick or so with a plane afterwards will make it as good as it's going to get, if that is even needed.

That'll make demenisioning a good bit faster.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, did you ever see the old movie "Arsenic and Old Lace"? It is actually pretty funny with Rock Hudson in it, I think. El sucko on your prob tho.



> "Females in Engineering-The odds are good but the goods are odd"
> - ksubenny


 That made me laugh.

Tim, shelix, probably not, but you can get the original cutters sharpened and reset them and it will work fine. Just ask Stef.

Todd beat me to it. Too many Dos XXs


----------



## Slyy

Well this is the Oklahoma way to start my Friday: 
Huge storm rolls in about 5, lightning, wind and torrential rain. Lightning strike somewhere, I wake nearly simultaneous to thunder crash, blue electrical arcing somewhere in the neighborhood shining through my window and a decent size earthquake! Man I was gonna sleep in a bit today. F this ish gents, I want my power back.


----------



## chrisstef

That's weaksauce Jake. I watched a transformer blow up once and its quite a site to see. Not exactly what id want to wake up to but entertaining none the less. Hopefully you get squared up and back on the grid soon buddy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I LOVE the electricity and get pissy when it goes away.

That sucks Jake.


----------



## ToddJB

Blows Jake. Maybe start that vacay early.


----------



## Slyy

Boom, power back now. The Lightning love tapped a main feed line it seems coming into the neighborhood. There's an above ground junction must down the line from us, guess it went hokey as well, 2500 or so we're without power down the line.

Also sitting around with no free electrons running round the house made things real quiet. Recall the mole problem I was hoping got drowned out by the last weeks now almost 15" of rain? Well thought a sound I heard was the dog effin around by the back porch door, instead I realize the sound is coming from inside an exterior wall! I can hear it moving up higher than moves up over the frame of the sliding door. Through a crack between the exterior siding and the door frame I see super supple looking fur, a tiny short tail and a webbed foot clearly made for digging. Seriously WTF this Friday got going on? I'm renting so ain't digging through the walls but mr exterminater is on the way to get the little fur coat outa the way.


----------



## walden

At least you didn't sleep in too late because of no power Jake. Bosses never believe that stuff.

The river has gone down about 6 inches, so Walden is very happy today.


----------



## Slyy

H2O ain't nothing to mess around with Walden, doesn't take much of it to ruin your day. Glad to hear it's going down, I can't complain too much about all the rain we've had, put a huge dent in the drought areas and maybe it'll keep the grass fires way down this year.


----------



## jmartel

I'm expecting a lot of wildfires out here this summer. We had a very dry winter (for the wet side of the state). Going to be a lot worse further south in Oregon/CA though.


----------



## ToddJB

> The river has gone down about 6 inches, so Walden is very happy today.
> 
> - walden


Interesting. Down here in the lowlands our is up the highest I've seen it yet.


----------



## 7Footer

I know it shouldn't surprise me but it's just crazy that you guys back in CO and OKC can have all that excess water yet here out west it's been so dry.. We definitely had one of the driest winters I can remember my entire life. Amen Jmart, fire season is gonna be bad around here and even worse farther south this year.


----------



## ToddJB

Well CO is technically desert, so when we get water our ecosystem doesn't know where to put it. This has been the wettest spring most can remember in CO, but in comparison to what we got back in the Midwest this is nothing. It's just exacerbated because the water doesn't absorb as well.


----------



## Mosquito

Was at the cabin last weekend, and there is so much beach already this year it's crazy. These first two pictures were from early April. Usually at that time of year there is none…



















The retaining wall in the upper right by the park is about 8' tall before you get a beach there.









By contrast, this was Memorial Day weekend last year when we took some wedding pictures at the park overlooking the lake from that retaining wall. Hard to tell water level from the picture, but the low spot in the wall (right side of the circled portion above) was having waves roll onto the grass…










Also noting that the river is about 2.5 miles wide where we're at, that's a LOT of water that's gone missing with the lack of snow here this winter


----------



## Slyy

Yeah we had some seriously drought before the last 10 days, the Lake I normally bike around 3 weeks ago:









And after ridiculous rain
up by almost 10 feet


----------



## walden

1800's hammer head, meet new handle. I love this thing. The head is about 16 oz. and rings when I hit nails with it.


----------



## walden

> Interesting. Down here in the lowlands our is up the highest I ve seen it yet.
> 
> - ToddJB


Most of that was in the last 24 hours, so you should start to see a difference soon.


----------



## Tim457

> Tim, that s a nice little jointer. I take my blades to get sharpened. The place I go charges $.20 an inch. So the 18" of blades was pretty cheap. Worth it to me.
> - ToddJB


I was joking about the shelix, I knew I could at least get a custom one, but can't imagine why it would be worth it.

I'll definitely have to search out a place where I can get them sharpened. $.20 an inch would be great. I don't know where to start looking though.

Jake are you kidding, drought, biblical flood, earthquake, lightning hitting nearby, and a mole in the wall. That's quite a day.


----------



## chrisstef

Tim,

Try this place for new blades. I just got some from them. Theyre great for the price.


----------



## ToddJB

> I was joking about the shelix, I knew I could at least get a custom one, but can t imagine why it would be worth it.
> 
> I ll definitely have to search out a place where I can get them sharpened. $.20 an inch would be great. I don t know where to start looking though.
> 
> - Tim


Tim, I just googled sharpening services, and there was a place a mile away from my house.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Talk about bittersweet, on my way to a handworks and I hear that Walt from Brass City Records passed away. it's interesting how you can grieve for someone you never met. There was something special about that guy


----------



## ToddJB

> Talk about bittersweet, on my way to a handworks and I hear that Walt from Brass City Records passed away. it s interesting how you can grieve for someone you never met. There was something special about that guy
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I feel ya. This is not a joke - for some reason I was really effected in college when I found out Dave Thomas the founder of Wendy's died. Bummer about Walt.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww man that sucks to hear. Not only was he a good guy to the hand tool world he was local to me. If i catch any word ill keep the group posted.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks guys. Holbren is definitely looking like a good deal when I need to get new. In my uncivilized area the only thing that comes up for sharpening services is Georges Sharpening service out of the guys house. Could be hit or miss, but an LJ stepped up and offered to do it for me.

Sucks about Walt.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, it might be worth picking up a pair from Holbren anyway. Sucks to not have a back up if you chip 'em mid-project.

And Bob Vaughan's video is spot on for setting them.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Todd, good tip. You guys officially rock.


----------



## Pezking7p

> 1800 s hammer head, meet new handle. I love this thing. The head is about 16 oz. and rings when I hit nails with it.
> 
> - walden


If it rings, be careful. That means it's hard and will chip. Make sure you don't hit anything hard without safety glasses.


----------



## Buckethead

Been busy. Hard to keep up.

Errbuddy ghey.

Carry on.


----------



## walden

Thanks Pez, but it's not that kind of ring. More of the slight ping a quality (non Home Depot) hammer makes.


----------



## walden

Haha. Thanks Bucket.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya we all need to listen to some Frank Zappa and have a beer for Walt tonight.

Todd you must elaborate on the Dave Thomas thing


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I dunno how to explain it. DT is from Ohio (as am I), and did wonderful things for the community (not the obesity part) but with kids and the homeless. I was a freshman in college when he died, and for whatever reason it rocked my world. Can't explain. I've never had a death emotionally impact me as much. I'm weird. I worked at a funeral home when I was a kid, 12 to 16, it has dulled my emotion to death. But when Dave met the big square, never frozen, hamburger in the sky - it hit me.


----------



## theoldfart

Gonna open a cold one, put a record on the turntable (Stevie Ray) and toast WaltQ. His support of local music was legendary, his record bins were encyclopedic.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It hurts to hear of Walt's passing. I spoke with him only once, but completed all the emails needed to seal the deal on over twenty tool purchases over the years. Asked him for a t-shirt once, wish I had one now. Great businessman, fine tool seller, upstanding individual.

I'll put a bit more value on everything that came from Brass City now, even if no one else understands why. Held out hope he'd recover and join tooldom again, if even for a little while. Not to be…

One of his posts:

2014 05 19..well, are we having fun yet? I am…even though it's going to be cut short in a few weeks…surgery soon…but even though I'm not up to 100%, I'm still able to make my way around a market and still manage to find some excellent tools that deserve another life…I hope to God you guys are using these things…I'd hate to think of them languishing on a shelf after all the work I've put into scrounging them up. I'm still having fun though and will continue to do so as long as I can. I have one more weekend to go before I go "under the knife" maybe I can give my surgeon a crash course in sharpening!...anyway, enough of my rambling…you guys want to see some tools….so here goes!
PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, I don't chip jointer blades much anymore (I don't have one, don't need one), but when I did…

If you happen to discover a chip in your blades that is leaving a ridge, then you can offset the blades just a hair more than the chip and keep on truckin' till they otherwise need sharpening. Leave one blade alone, and offset the other two in opposite directions for larger chips. You can't go more than perhaps 3/16" on that old Sears, but any little bit helps. This works for thickness planers too.

RIP, Walt.

DanK


----------



## walden

Sorry to hear about Walt. It seems like a lot of the cool antique tool guys are getting up there in age.

I ordered some Roubo inspired clamps from Stephen Sheperd of the Full Chisel blog. A couple days after I placed the order, I heard he had a massive stroke. Doesn't sound like he's doing well. I hope he hangs in there.


----------



## summerfi

Walden, I like that hammer. Where did you find such a quality octagonal handle? I love driving 16d nails and listening to them ring. Three hits to drive them home, and the note of each hit gets a little higher in pitch. Don't do that much anymore with the advent of nail guns. It gives me tennis elbow too.


----------



## walden

Bob:

I agree that the sound is amazing.

I got the handles off eBay. Some one is selling them two at a time. I paid $16 plus shipping. Best handles I've ever seen. Here is a link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUEGRASS-OCTAGON-WOOD-16-20-OZ-REPLACEMENT-HANDLES-/361298008883?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item541f0a1b33


----------



## 7Footer

Those are nice looking handles…. I was digging that handle blank making jig Dan K posted a couple days ago…

Do you guys think that I could make a good homemade disc sander with a Harbor freight motor from a 12" SCMS ? It's a 15 amp motor and says up to 3800 rpm… Would that work? I looked at a couple sanders and they show in the 1700 rpm range and lower amp rating… 
Edit: the bigger sander I was looking at says 3450 rpm 12a/6a 3/4 hp motor…


----------



## duckmilk

That is a nice looking hammer handle. I have used one or two before and they give good feedback.

DanK's handle jig is cool. Does it have positive stops at 45 deg Dan? Would love to see more pictures of it.

I've been on the Brass City web site, but didn't order anything. RIP Walt.



> Sorry to hear about Walt. It seems like a lot of the cool antique tool guys are getting up there in age.
> 
> I ordered some Roubo inspired clamps from Stephen Sheperd of the Full Chisel blog. A couple days after I placed the order, I heard he had a massive stroke. Doesn t sound like he s doing well. I hope he hangs in there.
> 
> - walden


 Walden, Eric has mentioned he would like to start up a vintage tool store sometime. Maybe you should look into it also. You both would be good at it.


----------



## jmartel

Tap handles are ready for finish. Discovered you can use chisels as a scraper in small hard to reach areas.










Going to get a sunbleached stain, chalkboard paint in the recess, their logo with the photo transfer stuff on the top, and then arm-r-seal as the topcoat.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice design jmart.


----------



## lateralus819

Jmart- You can take a crappy chisel and grind a 90 edge on it and it works just like ascraper but lets you have a flat back for reference.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

What can I say, spent the evening in a pub with Deneb Puchalski (and all the Lie Nielsen crew) Chris Vesper (Vesper Tools), Lee Marshall (Knew Concepts Inventor), David Jeske (Blue Spruce Toolworks), and others (shameless name dropping). It was pretty cool.

After that we got to hang out with LJ Mark Kornell and his wife. Needless to say, they are kindred spirits and just all around fine people. Even if tomorrow stinks, this was worth the trip.

Smitty, well said.


----------



## chrisstef

Bet Red went back to his room with a good buzz and a serious case of tennis elbow.


----------



## walden

Sounds like a good time Red - all except for the tennis elbow. Take some pics if you see any new cool tools being introduced at the show.


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, it has positive stops for octagons and hexagons at the current time. It is set up so other index arrangements can be switched out. Not also that there are several other features that might not be self-evident. Both ends are adjustable independently, so tapers can be done too. The miter gauge runner is removable so it can be used against a router with a template installed. If there's interest, I'm offering to post the crude SketchUp to download from my site. As I've mentioned somewhere else, now that my buddy has a decent metal lathe with toys, I'm going to rebuild the indexers in metal so they can be more accurate and easier to change out.

BRK, I'm glad you got to meet some neat people. Look for some jealousy goo in a flat rate box…with signed packing shavings, of course.

DanK


----------



## walden

That's pretty cool Dan. It's so hard to find good handles. I'm sure you would have some good demand for handles once you get it how you want it.


----------



## Slyy

Cool pub meet there Red, would be neat just to sit down and talk with a couple brewskies on the table with those folks. Sounds like it was a fun night!

JMart nifty design there, it's gonna look good.


----------



## DanKrager

I went ahead and anticipated the giant rush…I put the downloadable SketchUp file on my side back in June 2014. I've updated the file with more details on the blank cutting jig. 
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A couple of studs.


----------



## bandit571

Went to a village wide garage sale event today…spent more on food items than tools….of course.

$1 got me a trio of pliers
$1 got me a pair of 24" long clamps
$2 got me a rusty< HEAVY tool chest. Inside was a couple decent chisels, and a set of of strange single ended wrenches, and a few other items….Might take a day or two to clean things up. Town was a madhouse, wall to wall people. By noonish, things were pretty much picked over. Had to really look to find anything good.









Tool chest and one of the two clamps









Inside of the rusty box. It will take a while to clean this mess up. As for the chisels?









have started to clean these two up. The 1/2" one will need a handle to be made….have some barn Oak I can turn for the handle. The yellow handled one needed a bit of grinding, lots of nicks in the edge. Seems to be about 1-1/2" wide. Not sure what brand it is, had a bunch of white stripes in the yellow plastic handle.

Not too bad of a RAINY-arsed day…


----------



## Mosquito

Local MW-TCA meet. Not many things, a couple short panel saws (1 Bishop and 1 Keen Kutter), a molding plane that someone there made, and some parts to a lathe. Even went home with $70 I didn't spend


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some of Leach's mayhem:








An entire table of infills. 








Quite a few backsaws. 








-
It was a little frustrating because nothing had price tags…and Patrick was the only one who could give you a price. Plus his area was so big it was tough to track him down. I've never seen so many quality vintage tools in one place though.


----------



## JayT

State of the shop is a mess.

Worked on some storage for wife's work (I do handyman stuff when they need it), finished up my plane swap contributions and then decided to go ahead and try to knock together a benchtop bungee lathe from the post Mauricio made in the Furniture thread










Seems to work OK, though I'm going to need to practice. Working on a spring pole/bungee lathe takes some adjustment from a powered lathe that is always spinning the same direction. Good exercise, though. Very much turning and my leg will be stronger than stef's right hand.

Edit: Dang, Red, you could spend a couple days just going through Leach's stash. Looks like you're having a good time.


----------



## theoldfart

Anyone notice the bi-directional mitre plane? wow!


----------



## duckmilk

> A couple of studs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


There are two Studley boxes?
Red, stop the drooling and when you get home, post pics of what you come back with.

DanK, thanks for that. Would be nice to be able to do tapers that was vs the way I do them.

Jay, alternate legs. What is the term for ambidextrous when it involves your feet, ambipedterous? Where's Scotty when we need him?

Bandit, someday, I want to go rust hunting with you.

Mos, my wife has family in your area. Someday I'll give you a visit.

Weather ish coming our way tonight, Jake, you will get it first.


----------



## Tim457

JayT I made one but I have to rework it. I didn't realize how important it was for the two dead centers to line up perfectly. That seems really obvious in hindsight, but the way I cobbled mine together didn't lead to much accuracy. I found the reciprocal motion not too hard to get used to but the off balance and not perfectly smooth centers I made kept hollowing out larger holes in my workpieces. Yours looks quite a bit better, I'll have to pop over and look at Mauricio's. All I really want to be able to do is make tool handles so I don't need much out of a lathe.

BRK looks like you're having a blast. That's a crazy tool stash.


----------



## JayT

Tim, Mauricio's post was a link to the English Woodworker blog post. I don't think he has made one, yet. I had some problems with the centers wallowing out holes, as well. Mine are just lag bolts with the tips ground a bit to get rid of the threads. If I keep with the bungee lathe idea, I'll probably buy a couple inexpensive live centers to help solve that problem.

I also need to figure out a better way to do the treadle board in my shop. Tried several ideas today, but am not yet totally happy with the set up.


----------



## Tim457

That's how I made my centers JayT, and apparently I didn't spend enough time making them accurate and mounting them accurately. I modeled mine loosely after Jenny Alexander's post here: http://www.greenwoodworking.com/EndVicePoleLatheArticle
It can obviously work, I just learned I have to be a lot more careful.


----------



## bandit571

Well, got the two chisels from today all spiffified back up. Had some Barn Wood scrap to make a handle for the 1/2" wide one









And, it is NOT a Stanley. Something called a T. H. Wilhelm Warranted. Handle came from my lathe. The WIDE chisel is an 1-1/2" bevel edge. The 1/2" one is a LONG chisel, almost a mortise chisel









That is a 12" combo square behind it. Both chisels were in that $2 tool box. Along with a nail set, and a few wrenches. Still digging through the rust…


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, my wife has family in your area. Someday I ll give you a visit.
> 
> Weather ish coming our way tonight, Jake, you will get it first.
> 
> - duckmilk


I would look forward to it, and would be more than happy to cooperate


----------



## JayT

I used the drill press to drill pilot holes through the 2x's and sunk the lags. Made the frame and mounted the headstock. Then, I put the centers tip to tip and screwed the blocks on the tailstock to ensure they were lined up.


----------



## Slyy

Dang Red, some fun it looked like you had! Leach's stuff had to be fun to ogle at.

Duck, spent all day at several weddings in the Stillwater area (the original homestead for the wife and I) drive back home through a lot of that stuff, 30 MPH down the interstate, torrential rain, and enough wind it was rocking the car pretty well! Meeting with insurance peeps tomorrow to see how much they're gonna pay us for the hail from last week. And are getting new roof on the house, luckily haven't had anymore but got another 3/4" rain today. That puts us near 17" for the last 9 days!!!!! That's an insane amount of rain.


----------



## jmartel

Didn't get any work done on the tap handles or entertainment center today. Spent the day wrestling with the Jeep. New brakes on the front and then fixed 2 of the windows that didn't work. Except when reinstalling the window mechanism on the front window, it broke. Sonuvabitch.

Then we went to see a comedy show tonight. Taylor Williamson from America's Got Talent. Funny guy.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, window dogs? I replaced 4 on my wife's old bmw and they suck to snap onto the window. I'm glad she finally traded it for…*drum roll*......a jeep! Not sure if I shared that experience here or not, but it was a hoot. Now I'm in the jeep club. Kinda makes me want to replace the diesel Jetta but how could I say no to 45 mpg and weird looks when I stick the diesel pump in my little car (one guy even ran out of the gas station yelling for me to stop). Anyone ever gone from a little car to a big truck? Any regrets or remorse Re: fuel costs?

That's a lot of tools for sale. I would have bought a saw at least.


----------



## duckmilk

I've never owned a car Dan, but my wife has one that I sometimes (rarely) use. The mileage is nice, around 29 mpg, but the car is hard to get into and out of and not as comfortable as my pickup. Besides that, I use mine to haul things and pull a trailer on a semi-regular basis, so I'm stuck with the mpg thiing.

Odd thing is, the pickup gets 13.5 mpg while my last 2 got aroung 15 mpg, but they were NOT 4wd. That basically means there have been no major advances to improve gas mileage. It seems like every time they do something to help mileage, there is a new regulation that negates that.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, I guess we are lucky. We have only had about 9" of rain in the last 10 days. Also got lucky and missed the hail thing.


----------



## bandit571

Rust hunt tool box ($2) is by Snap-On. Other than a messed up latch, is in good but rusty shape. May clean it up. Inside that box was the two chisels that are now cleaned up, one has a new handle, and both are sharpened up.

Ah, but there was more inside it.









In addition to a nice nail set, there was these. L-R: a Snap-on driver 1/2" x5/8" then a Bonney, then three Tappett wrenches by Wright. Then a Bike wrench (?) then that spikey looking thing. These have been cleaned up. Next









A few larger wrenches. Not sure about that piece that merely looks like a file, but isn't. Will know more after I clean them up.

Whether to repaint the tool box? Or, return it to the Snap-on Truck for a replacement….Hmmmm.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, window dogs? I replaced 4 on my wife s old bmw and they suck to snap onto the window. I m glad she finally traded it for…*drum roll*......a jeep! Not sure if I shared that experience here or not, but it was a hoot. Now I m in the jeep club. Kinda makes me want to replace the diesel Jetta but how could I say no to 45 mpg and weird looks when I stick the diesel pump in my little car (one guy even ran out of the gas station yelling for me to stop). Anyone ever gone from a little car to a big truck? Any regrets or remorse Re: fuel costs?
> 
> That s a lot of tools for sale. I would have bought a saw at least.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Not sure what year your jeep is, but this is a Chrysler designed one. It's a complete POS. I hate it. At least on the Libertys they have a very common problem where the window regulators will snap a piece of plastic that has plastic threads that drive the window up and down. Should have been metal from the factory. I've had 2 broken now, both are replaced with metal versions.

Duck, there's a new Dodge pickup that supposedly gets 29mpg highway now. The F-150's and Chevy pickups are good for 24-25mpg I believe. But nowadays a decently outfitted truck will cost you $40k unless you want it completely bare bones.

If they would bring the Toyota Hilux Diesel to the states, I'd probably buy one. ~30mpg.


----------



## duckmilk

Mine's a Chevy, one ton crew cab, 8' bed, 4wd, gas engine. Even my wife's 2012 Ford one ton diesel only gets about 15 mpg.


----------



## Mosquito

> At least on the Libertys they have a very common problem where the window regulators will snap a piece of plastic that has plastic threads that drive the window up and down. Should have been metal from the factory.
> 
> - jmartel


My sisters liberty (2003) has the same problem at the moment…

My dad's liberty (2004) just blew a gasket at a little over 200k miles, but never had the window issue. But a speaker went bad, and he's had to replace a few things (water pump, thermostats, radiator, etc). Finally blew up and now sits on the driveway until he finally decides to get rid of it lol

Now my mom has a Grand Cherokee Overland, and my dad's got a Cherokee Limited. Will see how those two compare eventually


----------



## Pezking7p

2012 grand Cherokee Laredo. I don't have any idea who designed it. I always had a bad opinion of jeeps, but wifey had to have it.

Jmart, in the bmw it was a plastic thing that clipped onto the windo and had a retaining slot for a cable/nut that drove the window. Sounds like pretty much the same thing?


----------



## jmartel

The new ones are supposed to be decent, so you should be fine, Dan. Sounds like the same thing. It didn't clip onto the window, but it's on the window track.

Mos knows exactly what I'm talking about. If you look at older Jeep Libertys, you'll see that more often than not they will have duct tape residue around one of the windows from holding the damn thing up when the plastic piece breaks.


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah I know the duct tape residue, lol.

Been a hard weekend, fellers. Worked 8 hours yesterday due to crisis at work. Spent today finishing details in the rental-it looks amazing-and hauling tree and shrub trimming to the brush pile. Cleaned up a tiny bit in the shop and put some Danish oil on my transition molding. Now I'm just enjoying the nice evening with a beer. 1"+ thick New York strips going on the grill soon. I think the whole weekend is worth this moment.

Cheers.


----------



## Mosquito

It happened to my sister while she was driving up here to stay with us for a night for early morning conferences. She stopped at the hardware store and bought a pair of those lever activated suction cups. Used one to lift the window, and then used the other to hold it up at the base and then the second to help afterwards.

On a friends Buick (2000 I believe), he had the same problem, except he just epoxied it up lol


----------



## Mosquito

Almost forgot…

Sometimes I wish I had a planer and jointer…










Top turned into bottom (and previously pictured pile of shavings)


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol Mos. My jointer is the hardest working tool in my shop. I hate planing but it gets the job done. Loud as crap, though. It's hard to get a board flat by hand. Thick easing is ok but getting it flat can be hard.


----------



## RPhillips

> Lol Mos. My jointer is the hardest working tool in my shop. I hate planing but it gets the job done. Loud as crap, though. It s hard to get a board flat by hand. Thick easing is ok but getting it flat can be hard.
> 
> - Pezking7p


agreed. I have a deep appreciation for those that can get their stock flatten with hand tools. I'm determined to get that figured out eventually. I have been making some progress, but we'll see how it goes on a real project.


----------



## Mosquito

I can get my stock flat, but not always as thick as I was originally intending lol For example, I was shooting for 3/4" on these, they ended up being flat and with out twist at 11/16" instead…


----------



## lateralus819

Today was a good day. I started my G&G tool chest. It will be about 20"x14"x11" tall when done. I cut the fingers by hand with a guide. They still ended up a little off (In terms of finger thickness) which i assume was due to my placement of the saw which i was keeping it in the waste, its only marginally off and that is just on the front/back. I haven't cut the sides yet.

In the process i took a snapshot and posted it to facebooking saying i wish i had a bandsaw. Well a guy I used to work with said he had one and he only lived in town so off i went to check it out. It's a 50's delta/milwaukee









Its in good shape (that is a web pic) he was asking $300. Not sure if thats too much?

Anyways he turns around and says he has a planer and i look and it's a nice DeWalt 733 with everything included.

Well i bought the planer for $200.


----------



## jmartel

Logos are on.










Some of the letters didn't transfer very well. But, it's supposed to be a weathered/worn type theme in the bar so, it'll work fine for that.










And then we went to a parade in our neighborhood today. Entire parade for Norwegians. Apparently kids on unicycles are a thing here, because there were a bunch of groups of them.










Typical participants of the parade. A lot of the deadliest catch boats are based out of this section of town, hence the name "deadliest sweeper". And there was a crab on the front of it.










This one shot smoke out of the dragon, but I didn't get it on camera. The girl riding in it was pretty good looking, which always helps.










Unlimited jet powered hydroplane


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My bloggy about the weekend. 
http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/2015/05/handworks-2015-and-mr-studley.html


----------



## Airframer

How I found my boys workbench this morning… It appears he takes after his old man in the organized chaos trait lol..


----------



## ToddJB

Kevin, I have the same 14"er. This is the saw everyone cloned to make their 14". That price is high for Denver's market, but it is, from what I hear, a far better machine than the new Asain clones. Parts and bearings are still very available.

Jmart the tap handles look great.

Red, looks like it was a great trip. Did the wifey go?


----------



## lateralus819

Ya think offering $150-175 is too low? It looks like it is all there from my quick look.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep Todd. The wifey skipped out on the long lines and crowds of Sat morning, but she went to everything else.

Our kids provided healthy birth control reminder for my brother-in-law.


----------



## 7Footer

That looks pretty drool worthy Red… Good stuff.

Lol @ the parade and the deadliest sweeper…. That hydroplane is sick, I wen't up to Lake WA and watched those races a couple times when I was young, incredible stuff.
JTaps look good man, did you go with the inkjet method?

Go Pez, getting 'er dun!

Pretty good weekend, got in a little mini shop-douche on saturday, man it felt good. Really really needed it. Now just need to do some actual woodworking. Yesterday I played golf with an old college roommate and shot lights out, just shattered my best score ever, I was just smiling all day, lol. Shot a legit 80 on a tough ass course, even had a stretch of Par, Birdie, Birdie, Par (3 of those I sunk 30+ foot putts, lolz). First time I've ever felt like I had control of my shots, it was weird! Makes me want to play golf every day.


----------



## walden

Mos:

I've been thinking about a thickness planer too. I can get it all flat and to the correct size, it just takes a long time. I usually start to loose interest in the project during the dimensioning, and have to get myself through to the end.










If you haven't already, check out the blog at Logan Cabinet Shoppe. He does everything by hand and says it doesn't all have to be the same thickness. He also stopped shooting his ends.

I had a date over last night and was getting ready to throw some meat on the grill when I got the feeling someone was behind me. I turn around and 20 feet from me was a brown bear! I convinced him to go away, but didn't get any pics. The click of a digital camera usually pisses them off.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I don't usually shoot for the same thickness, just close enough so you can't tell when looking at it. It is indeed a lot of work


----------



## chrisstef

Eff dimensioning by hand.
Eff brown bears.
Eff Mondays.

2 days til vaca. Put that in your pipe n schmoke it.


----------



## jmartel

> Lol @ the parade and the deadliest sweeper…. That hydroplane is sick, I wen t up to Lake WA and watched those races a couple times when I was young, incredible stuff.
> JTaps look good man, did you go with the inkjet method?
> 
> - 7Footer


Yeah, just printed it reversed on some label paper with the labels removed, and laid them over the handles. Mostly worked ok. Good enough for this purpose at least. I got a heavy coat of sprayed poly on them last night. Probably do another coat tonight and maybe tomorrow morning. Then chalkboard paint and finished.

Back to working on the entertainment center tonight. Should be able to start building doors tonight as well as finishing up the trim this week. Then it's just finishing work left.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pretty good weekend, got in a little mini shop-douche on saturday, man it felt good.
> 
> - 7Footer


Are we all that way? Sometimes I have as good of a time cleaning the shop as I do actually working in it.


----------



## TheFridge

> What can I say, spent the evening in a tub with Deneb Puchalski (and all the Lie Nielsen crew) Chris Vesper (Vesper Tools), Lee Marshall (Knew Concepts Inventor), David Jeske (Blue Spruce Toolworks), and others (shameless name dropping). It was pretty cool.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Wow. So that's why they call it handworks


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why is your digital camera clicking?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, and thanks for all the pics guys.


----------



## chrisstef

> Why is your digital camera clicking?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Tony will direct you as to how to put that camera into creep mode. No flash, no clicking, no detection.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You and Bhog are the creeps, my pictures are taken exclusively with permission and most often by zealous request.

Get back under your bridge Demo, you'll find no easy quarry here this craptastic Monday.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang. Owned. Troll status confirmed though. Win for that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I still love you though, like Pez loves the smell of latex type of love.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Lol @ the parade and the deadliest sweeper…. That hydroplane is sick, I wen t up to Lake WA and watched those races a couple times when I was young, incredible stuff.
> JTaps look good man, did you go with the inkjet method?
> 
> - 7Footer
> 
> Yeah, just printed it reversed on some label paper with the labels removed, and laid them over the handles. Mostly worked ok. Good enough for this purpose at least. I got a heavy coat of sprayed poly on them last night. Probably do another coat tonight and maybe tomorrow morning. Then chalkboard paint and finished.
> 
> Back to working on the entertainment center tonight. Should be able to start building doors tonight as well as finishing up the trim this week. Then it s just finishing work left.
> 
> - jmartel


I made the part you printed on.


----------



## RPhillips

Honestly Lat, I think $300 is not that bad of a deal. In my area it's hard to find deals. usually see things like that go for at least $400. I would gladly pay that much for it.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, things here are wet. Not looking like it's gonna dry up soon either.

That tiny swell is usually a substantial dam.










And that pond over on the left shouldn't be there.










I'd say the river is up about 5'


----------



## Pezking7p

> I still love you though, like Pez loves the smell of latex type of love.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Stef says the smell ain't half as bad as the taste.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh snap Pez. Lol. Thats funny!


----------



## ToddJB

> Ya think offering $150-175 is too low? It looks like it is all there from my quick look.
> 
> - lateralus819


For Denver $300 is too high. I've purchased two of these 14"ers. One for $125 and one for $100, both of those were a steal, though. $200-250 is fair if it's in good working condition - motor is good, bearings are good, tires are good. If it needs work, which they are easy to work on, then I'd be inclided to do a little less.

But again, market price is NOT reflective of quality. The new bare bones grizzly is $425. This will be heavier and better built, so should, if tuned up right, run better than a new Asian clone.

So if you're going to drop $425 or more on a new one, then $300 is a deal.

Edit: One off set in price I just noticed. The old delta doesn't have a fence. If that's important to you then that will be some additional money


----------



## ToddJB

300 days of sunshine my arse.


----------



## walden

No kidding Todd. I just looked at this as well. I think we can call it "high altitude Seattle" from now on.


----------



## JayT

Maybe pot smoke is beneficial for cloud seeding?


----------



## Hammerthumb

We're getting a little rain today Todd. Looks like it is heading your way.


----------



## ToddJB

I think there is just a traffic jam of clouds, Paul. We've been sitting in the sog for 2 weeks now. Your clouds will just take their place in line.


----------



## lateralus819

Todd-It does have the fence with it. Probably just not in the pics.

Ill see what he says. After everything I've read and the restored units, I definitely want it! It will be fun. I plan on replacing all the bearings and getting a 2hp motor.


----------



## TheFridge

Go for it bud. Hard to find good old fashioned machinery that even looks like it's been cared for like it does.


----------



## RPhillips

...in other news, The Fridge is giving out knuckle-deep butt pats in the other threads… if only we could get that kinda love here… <sigh>


----------



## jmartel

> No kidding Todd. I just looked at this as well. I think we can call it "high altitude Seattle" from now on.
> 
> - walden


Nah, you guys have thunderstorms. We have less than you're showing this week over the whole year. Weather in Seattle has been awesome, though.


----------



## duckmilk

> Maybe pot smoke is beneficial for cloud seeding?
> 
> - JayT


Lawl. We are going to Iowa this weekend to see my wife's Iowanian family. The rain will prob follow us there as well.

Lat/Kevin, that seems like a great chance to pick up a nice tool. Go for it, and good luck.

Rob, ))


----------



## duckmilk

Edit: Rob, I just found the thread you were referring to. WOW. Fridge, I love you man.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ok, maybe one of you more web savvy or just more tolerant of stupid phone operators can help me find a part.

The plastic lift crank wheel on my craftsman saw broke in two a little while back. I would like to replace with something better able to handle the "abuse". Preferably metal..

Thought of making a wooden one, and may still do so, if the price seem outragous.

Craftsman 10" table saw
Model # 113.299315


----------



## duckmilk

> Ok, maybe one of you more web savvy or just more tolerant of stupid phone operators can help me find a part.
> 
> The plastic lift crank wheel on my craftsman saw broke in two a little while back. I would like to replace with something better able to handle the "abuse". Preferably metal..
> 
> Thought of making a wooden one, and may still do so, if the price seem outragous.
> 
> Craftsman 10" table saw
> Model # 113.299315
> 
> - Tugboater78


I would call Auggie or Eric.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, this one?

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/craftsman-saw-parts/818526/0009/113/model-113299315/0247/0744600.html


----------



## chrisstef

+1. ^


----------



## CL810

Care to share???



> Edit: Rob, I just found the thread you were referring to. WOW. Fridge, I love you man.
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, this one?
> 
> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/craftsman-saw-parts/818526/0009/113/model-113299315/0247/0744600.html
> 
> - ToddJB


That looks like what i would like to use but wasnt sure if it was correct replacemnt. Called them and the 2 operators i spoke too didnt even seem to know what a table saw even was, much less what part i needed for one. Hung up on second one.


----------



## JayT

CL810, here

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/98458#first-new

I've been reading it all day and laughing my butt off about the people taking him seriously. Anyone who is active on the site recognizes the sarcasm and little jabs.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont even get me started on sears customer service. Ive got a better chance of my kid building a tablesaw from scratch before theyre CS found anything worth a darn.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys  it really warms the tips of my fingers before entry. You MUST be in the club though.


----------



## duckmilk

> Thanks guys  it really warms the tips of my fingers before entry. You MUST be in the club though.
> 
> - TheFridge


Uhhhh, I don't love you that much.


----------



## walden

Hahaha! You guys crack me up! I needed that laugh. Thanks Fridge and Duck.

The only thing that would make it funnier is if Bucket comments. That guy comes up with some funny stuff.


----------



## Pezking7p

Guy with grandkids trolls entire Internet forum. Lolz. life is too short to take things so seriously.


----------



## duckmilk

With that bucket on his head, I think he breathes too much CO2.


----------



## Slyy

Pez wish you luck on the bandsaw, building the workbench I've already given strongly to the idea of a planer. Thicknessing sucks by hand, fun at first but the feeling dries up. Hope you get the Delta and color me green of you do.


----------



## Buckethead

Duck, that bucket *is* my head.

I was trying to oblige, walden, but that thread seems to have been shut down. I thought there were quite a few good ideas there. Especially the one about shoulder patches to identify other top woodworkers. There is something about insignia that validates. Forums are first and for most about validation. Trust me here.

Regarding the secret butt pats… There is no shame in my game. If you handle wood like a pro, I am more than ready to pat your buttocks in plain view. Don't ask don't tell was a horrible policy.

Funniest thing about that thread was the serious responses. It's also the reason I admire woodworkers in general. There is much to be said for earnestness, even on the webbertubes.

Now some of you might critique the first sentence of the previous paragraph. Should I have used the plural verb with the plural subject? (Were - responses) or did I get it right (thing - was)?

There will be bonus points for correct responses.

Off to the salt mine for me.

Happy business day!


----------



## racerglen

Too bad so many take things sooo seriously Bucket, enjoyed the banter, not the politics and outrage, thought of adding to craftsman on the lake's remark about wooden jockstraps, he must have lead a sheltered life missing the existence of the "Jane" strap for female athletes lol !
(and I'd go with was as the thread refrence was singular..;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Where's widdle at? Hopefully he didn't get caught up in the Mavericks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Was" is correct.

The hair on the top of my right thigh is noticeably less than what's on my left; my pocket knife is to blame and it's always been thus.

Turns out that a ladies Gillette Venus razor works best for shaving my melon. What's the opposite of a d!ckhead?

Widdle is out leading by example, trail blazing, cutting the edge; that's what he does.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill leave it to my own imagination as to how you found out a womans razor was better than a mens razor for your bean. And to answer your question I believe its pussyfoot but ive got a few other ideas that may not be so forum friendly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friendly is relative: Jake is "friendly" to truckers at rest areas… See?


----------



## TheFridge

Is he the dude that keeps wigglin his foot at me underneath the bathroom stall?


----------



## AnthonyReed

His methods remain a mystery to me, I am only privy to his proclivities in that vain. Though the term "class' may be code; i.e. " I didn't have class today" might indicate he struck out. It is still theoretical at this juncture.


----------



## chrisstef

He's still learning the ways so class may very well prove to be appropriate. I think youre on to something Tony. Youre some kind of psychological ninja.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang. Killed my own thread.


----------



## Hammerthumb

So how was golf?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It died?? It behaves the same way every Thursday and you don't label it dead; kinda seems unfair of you.


----------



## chrisstef

Only played once so far. I was good off the tees, short irons sucked, was pretty decent on the greens. Not bad for my first time out this year. Course was in dumpy shape for a private course all though. Tough winter I guess.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well, you would think with the weather we have here I would get out more. I hit some range balls about 3 weeks ago. I have not played a round in 3 months. I have a tournament Friday. I think it's a little to late to practice now.

It's Tuesday Tony. Sorry to bring you that bad news.


----------



## chrisstef

He gets confused easily. Days that start with T's and all. Its probably that all the estrogen leaked out of his Venus razor and into his brains. He's gonna start treating his birthday like a national holiday soon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha… I realize the day Paul; I was just suggesting the thread's typical Thursday behavior doesn't warrant the death label so maybe he was being unjust in his proclamation when the only difference is the day of the week.

I am grateful for the assist as well as sad (or is it pride) that you find me addled enough to not know the day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... what if I was born on Christmas?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ever notice that some curvy girls turn more globular in nature, in some situations?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry Tony. It was not meant as and insult, and I seriously doubt your brain is addled. I myself forget events like my anniversary, or my birthday. My wife will vouch for the fact that my brain is beyond addled.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Ever notice that some curvy girls turn more globular in nature in some situations?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Pondering natures gifts?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come on Paul, nothing to apologize for. It was funny.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not as much pondering as lamenting. "Gifts" is a relative term too it seems.


----------



## Tugboater78

A tentative layout..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Tug!


----------



## Slyy

I'll have you know Tony, you slanderous slut, being nice gets you bigger tips. Little secret: if you're gonna tap the foot, I always put on a shoe two sizes bigger, gets a better clientele.

Buy the way stef, saw your mom in my territory. She says to tell you: "hi" 









Edit: honest downside of living in Tornado Alley, can't watch any freakin TV. Non stop weather report interruptions for 5 hrs minimum every time. Just had a tornado 20 miles south, done over an hour now and yet they keep just mouth flapping about the rain…...


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Tug!

That 750 looks awfully lonely in that chest with all those Narexs. Let me know if it gets depressed - I have a small community that could help keep it company.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, it looks good. Sounds like Todd would like to help you fill your rack!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Nice Tug!
> 
> That 750 looks awfully lonely in that chest with all those Narexs. Let me know if it gets depressed - I have a small community that could help keep it company.
> 
> - ToddJB


Well ive been hoping i find him a mate and they produce babies..


----------



## ToddJB

> Nice Tug!
> 
> That 750 looks awfully lonely in that chest with all those Narexs. Let me know if it gets depressed - I have a small community that could help keep it company.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Well ive been hoping i find him a mate and they produce babies..
> 
> - Tugboater78


Actually I was offering to adopt it 

But I might have some duplicates that need thinning if you are looking Tug.


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, have you heard anything about Arcadia NP requiring a year in advance to get a permit to visit/camp?


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, i haven't heard about that. I wouldn't stay at the NP campgrounds anyway, too crowded and noisy, no showers at Blackwoods. If youy want some info pm me.


----------



## Buckethead

Topical:


----------



## ToddJB

I see some acid washed daisy dukes peeking out of there too.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, we went to Acadia in 2012 over 4th of July with no reservations and managed to get a spot, though I wouldn't recommend doing that. We camped at Blackwoods, and there were showers outside of Blackwoods north a minute or two up the road.

First time going there? We only went once, but liked it enough. Wasn't my favorite park so far, but it was definitely worth a trip. Bar Harbor was pretty cool.

Been to Glacier yet? I need to start thinking about our trip coming up at the end of Summer.


----------



## ToddJB

First time to New England in general.


----------



## walden

Todd: I didn't get reservations when I went, but Kevin is right, very noisy. The camp spots are on top of each other. More importantly, stop in Liberty Maine (very close by.) The best old tool store in the country is there. You'll be in there for hours.


----------



## TheFridge

Them toes look about 9 months pregnant.


----------



## jmartel

Also, it's going to be extremely crowded and kind of expensive for lunch, but it's still worth going to the Jordan Pond House and getting some popovers and lemonade. So delicious.


----------



## CL810

Glacier NP is special….


----------



## Pezking7p

If you boys had to put a number to it, how many months would you say have passed in 2015?


----------



## TheFridge

Is this a trick question? I abstain.


----------



## chrisstef

T - if youre in a slump globular is popular fare for turning ones luck. Up here we attribute that phenomenon to the sweater theory. Typically only applies in the late winter months though. Maybe its some odd cycle of reverse hibernation out your way. Storing fats and energy due to an increased output during the warm summer month.

That toe pic is disgusting.

Jake - moms got back, what can i say.

Im officially on vacation. 11 glorious days of no work commitments. Ill be toasting with a pint of ben n jerrys to the face momentarily.

Ill bite. 4 complete months pez.


----------



## DanKrager

Just stumbled into something pretty remarkable. I can't remember where the postings are about bee keeping, so I'll put this link here for the bee keepers.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

Stef..


----------



## chrisstef

Eric …


----------



## Airframer

I'd totally tap my foot at you under the stall divider…


----------



## DanKrager

Aw man, Stef, I was hoping you'd come up with "I don't like your Poo" or something.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

> Nice Tug!
> 
> That 750 looks awfully lonely in that chest with all those Narexs. Let me know if it gets depressed - I have a small community that could help keep it company.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Well ive been hoping i find him a mate and they produce babies..
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Actually I was offering to adopt it
> 
> But I might have some duplicates that need thinning if you are looking Tug.
> 
> - ToddJB


I may be interested, may have to wait a bit while i recover from my electrical providers lack of using lube the last couple months. The one i have is 1.5"

Need to invest in a couple mortise chisels, any suggestions on sizes? I was thinking 1/4 and 1/2..

Normal bills has run an average of $80.. this months bill is $266 and every time i call to ask whats up i somehow get disconnected before someone who knows what is going on, speaks to me. Gonna gas up the truck tomorrow and drive the 40 miles to thier office, getting tired of the runaround.

Also gotta TRY to get house refinanced again, last couple tries noone willing to do it. Apparently banks don't want to help those who actually pay thier bills. I just want a decent interest rate and a lower payment so i can look for a bigger place, 7.5% is ridiculous when i know that sub 5% should be possible.

On another note, its good to be home, though i havent done jack since i got here last thursday.


----------



## TheFridge

electric heat tug?


----------



## Tugboater78

> electric heat tug?
> 
> - TheFridge


Nope, gas, have electric ac of course but it rarely spikes the bill so much. Nothing out of the ordinary running, usage on bill is slightly higher than usual but not enough to justify such a jump. Nothing on bill that explains either, has me wondering.


----------



## TheFridge

Your child's super secret marijuana growing operation beneath their bed? And if you don't have a child then your dog?

Edit: and if not the dog? I don't know. Mental capacity is tapped out.


----------



## john2005

Aww, Andy, you came all that way and didn't say "hi". Least you coulda done was a tap under the stall….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bucket… man.

Stef - It was about the trickery that can be dealt by some. The "wait-one-second-here" moment when the outright false advertising comes to light. A sounding, if you will, to see if others are running into it and if a change.org movement is in order. One must nip this kind of thing in the bud before it gets out of hand, before the damage is irrevocable. Lives are at stake. Please, will someone think of the children.

And, congratulations you lucky ba$tard.

What gives Pez? Four; entering second quarter, yes?

Tug - 3.65% on non-jumbo are not uncommon with good credit. They are creeping up but 7.5 can be beat for sure.


----------



## Tim457

Very small loans can be worse rates, too, but 7.5% should be easy to beat. Though consider that if you're going to move then the $2000 plus in closing costs may not be worth spending. It takes a long time to break even on those on a smaller loan. Try a small local bank or find someone willing to do a no closing cost loan for a higher rate. Depending on the loan size a half percent higher rate can cover all the closing costs.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Finally got around to making some Walden dogs this morning:









And now we've got an LJ and his wife coming over from lunch. They came all the way from Canada just to have lunch with me I guess;-) And here I thought ya'll were just a figment of my imagination.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a nice lunch Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heather's whipping up some good ol' Iowa pork (tenderloin). Then homemade biscuits and all the fixings. I'll suffer through.


----------



## CL810

John, the pic is from a trip my son and I took in 2010, b4 LJ. Wouldn't mind a trip back but unlikely….


----------



## Tim457

Question for you sparkies. I have a heat gun that needs a new cord. It's double insulated two prong. I didn't think about that and bought a three prong replacement cord. Is there a safe way to ground it and use the 3 prong grounded cord or should I order a two prong cord? I'm thinking I want a 14 gauge replacement cord, but would 16 be good enough for a heat gun also?


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, got a pic of the innards of the gun? Grounding is just a matter of connecting the wire to something metal in the gun that isn't your hot or neutral. So if there is a screw or bolt that is in there that isn't touching either of those you can attach your ground to that. If not, and the inside case is metal you can use a small self tapping screw in there.

16 or 14 should work fine, unless it's some old industrial super beast that pulls crazy amps, and then you might want to go with 14.


----------



## AnthonyReed

In pm's, Todd says things like: "ground wires are for sissies" and "if you need a ground wire then you need to get back in the kitchen"....


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, you're mistaken, I wasn't making fun of him via PM, it was last weekend at my pool party


----------



## walden

Good looking Walden dogs Red. Have a great lunch. He probably came all the way from Canada to see you because he's never seen a workbench that comes up to his chin…


----------



## AnthonyReed

He was being thoughtless, leaning on the edge of the pool too much and letting all the water out?


----------



## Tugboater78

Scrubbin down some white oak..









Hoping it will make a goos saw till inside my chest.. any thoughts?


----------



## RPhillips

Gotta post up a couple pics, but finally making progress on my shop.

Got my French Cleat wall system done, got the bench nearly done, installed a overhead light (one light bulb was not cutting it). I"m working on getting all my tools up on the wall now, building most of tool shelves from plywood scraps, guess that will have to do for now. It's actually harder to come up with a design for each shelf than I initially thought it'd be. After I get my saws, I'll be making a saw till.


----------



## duckmilk

> Just stumbled into something pretty remarkable. I can t remember where the postings are about bee keeping, so I ll put this link here for the bee keepers.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


That is really interesting Dan. It was SASmith (Scott) who posted about hot wax dipping wooden hive parts.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, the oak will be heavy. I used pine since my Dutch is a traveling chest. The saw till on the lid is Ipe' though.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Justin, the oak will be heavy. I used pine since my Dutch is a traveling chest. The saw till on the lid is Ipe though.
> 
> - theoldfart


This chest will be prettymuch stationary so weight isnt much of an issue.

Ithought of using pine but figured it may not hold up well.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, inside of mine
Bottom









top









lid


----------



## Slyy

Justin excited to see your progress on the chest gonna be a good build. I gotta say too that I absolutely love Kev's and his layout is pretty dang slick.

Todd - I'd make sure to put some padding on the feet of that table, hate to see you puncture the pool.

Mrs Slyy and I went and checked a new craft beer place, pretty nice place, has huge rough cut walnut beams for the bar too. Lots of beer on tap too!


----------



## ToddJB

Children 's Museum - the things nightmares are made of.


----------



## walden

Kevin - Cool tool chest! Whats the name on that scratch awl with the red colored handle? I have a stubby flat head screwdriver that looks just like it.


----------



## Slyy

Can only imagine waking up in the middle of the night with the kid hovering next to the bed with a pair of needle nose pliers I one hand and a flashlight in the other. Nightmare fuel indeed Todd, cute nightmare fuel, but nightmare fuel all the same.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks Kevin for the look at your rack… !

Helps me figure out what may work for me.



















A little closer, still some tweeking to do

Only have room for 3 saws since my user planes are 7 5.5 and 4.5..

I need to get my lid finished and installed so i can knock out my paint and work on my saw till under it.

Kevin did you use the hinges from LV? Looks similar.


----------



## Tim457

Sorry about leaning on the pool, I was tired after rigging up that brilliant wiring solution.

Todd, thanks. I don't have it apart yet, it's an older Milwaukee model but small size. Doing some reading supposedly double insulating and grounding don't work together so I'll probably just get a two wire cord. Probably easier anyway.
http://www.deltamachinery.com/faq/427-what-is-the-difference-between-a-grounded-and-a-double-insulated-power-tool-will-they-both-protect-against-electric-shock


----------



## duckmilk

> Todd, thanks. I don t have it apart yet, it s an older Milwaukee model but small size. Doing some reading supposedly double insulating and grounding don t work together so I ll probably just get a two wire cord. Probably easier anyway.
> http://www.deltamachinery.com/faq/427-what-is-the-difference-between-a-grounded-and-a-double-insulated-power-tool-will-they-both-protect-against-electric-shock
> 
> - Tim


Can't you just cut a cord off another useless tool and wire it in?


----------



## ToddJB

thanks for the link, Tim. I did not know that.


----------



## TheFridge

Or yank the ground prong out.


----------



## duckmilk

> Or yank the ground prong out.
> 
> - TheFridge


+1 reneck engineering


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, it's a Millers Falls
Justin, yea LV. 
Jake, thanks for the compliment


----------



## Pezking7p

pfaw. Grounds. Who needs em amirite?

Last night at work a pressure relief valve on our extruder failed open and dumped plastic on everything. Huge mess that took a day to clean up. As I was staring at the screws and thinking about how it happened, I started to think about the 400 HP motor that drives the screw and how much pressure it can generate. Then I wondered how big of a saw blade you could hook up to a 400 HP motor and fantasized about ripping 30" hickory logs at work. Then a maintenance man asked me "what the ******************** was I staring at." I had a moment, lol.

EDIT: also, homemade maple ice cream with salted pecans. All I can think is "why didn't I add bourbon?"

EDIT EDIT: for the curious-at-heart, I manually added bourbon after the fact.

EDIT EDIT EDIT: for red, it was templeton rye. Stuff is expensive here but the supply is strong. Not like the shortage of '09-'11 Those were tough years if you didn't have an "in" with a liquor store.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Walden, it s a Millers Falls
> Justin, yea LV.
> Jake, thanks for the compliment
> 
> - theoldfart


Good deal, i got the same hinges just wasnt sure of best way to install, was looking at yours and seems the same way i was thinking.


----------



## Slyy

> Then a maintenance man asked me "what the ******************** was I staring at."
> 
> - Pezking7p


I hope the answer was: "a hole where a 400HP motor used to live."


----------



## jmartel

> EDIT: also, homemade maple ice cream with salted pecans. All I can think is "why didn t I add bourbon?"
> 
> - Pezking7p


You just dumped some maple sawdust into a pint of Ben & Jerry's, didn't you?


----------



## CL810

Calendar worthy

Edit: now there's a challenge for Mos and JayT, quotes for the calendar.



> You just dumped some maple sawdust into a pint of Ben & Jerry s, didn t you?
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## Mosquito

lol The next calendar theme… will be looking for volunteers to help, Andy ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

> Then I wondered how big of a saw blade you could hook up to a 400 HP motor and fantasized about ripping 30" hickory logs at work. Then a maintenance man asked me "what the ******************** was I staring at." I had a moment, lol
> - Pezking7p


How big? 30" hickory is just an appetizer big. Hell, it looks like 300 will run damn near any mill around. So about that motor disappearing…


----------



## ToddJB

That Jake - he's a good egg. A couple of weeks ago he went on a rust hunt and I noted the jelly on my face over his old cast iron tape dispenser



















Apparently the guy selling it had another and Jake made a trip back for it.

So rad of him.

Even has its label still… Though I'm not sure it can be saved during the clean up.










Thanks Jake I lovers it.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, did he also sign the shavings? It almost doesn't count if he didn't… LOL.

Way to go, JAKE.

DanK


----------



## Tim457

> thanks for the link, Tim. I did not know that.
> - ToddJB


Yeah I had tried three different searches before asking, didn't find anything, and for whatever reason I tried one more and a few links popped up saying the same thing. Appreciate the help.

Yeah duck I could probably use most any cord but I don't have an extra at the moment and while I'm at it I want to use a 16 gauge or better.

Nice guy that Jake. I think that link you sent Todd said acetone to lift the adhesive. Might be able to get the label off with one solvent or another without the solvent taking the ink off the label. Try a drop first.


----------



## thedude50

The move is under way


----------



## racerglen

Welcome back Lance, looks like one serious move m'man !


----------



## john2005

Auggie?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your chest is remarkable Kev.

Pez…. being spacy enough to draw the attention of the maintenance guy is nice work. However, answer the fu(kin' question about your month query up there.

Good man Jake. Love this place.

JPun!

Jack, ...of all trades. Please be sure to post the tape dispenser in situ.

7' is a soft stiff according to Demo.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye, ya Bums! Two neighborhood garage sales are this weekend! SW corner of my town, and an entire village just north of here. Friday and Saturday. Maybe a chance for more "cheap" stuff…..

Have aplane iron to cobble up, and a nicker to make. Stanley 39, 3/8" Dado was missing a few parts.

nhplaneparts wants a little too much for the TWO bolts (need three) and a nicker. Rethread for new bolts, make the nicker, and regrind a 3/8" skewed edge iron. Might have my entire day planned…

Toe-tapping, Glory Hole Seekers? Bertha would be proud of ya…


----------



## jmartel

Today, tomorrow, and then off till next Thursday. Got a wedding back east in Virginia to go to, which isn't that fun, but at least it's not working. The vast majority of days I actually rather like my job, but if I could retire today, I'd be out the door before hitting "post this reply".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice. Have a safe trip JVacation.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Today, tomorrow, and then off till next Thursday. Got a wedding back east in Virginia to go to, which isn t that fun, but at least it s not working. The vast majority of days I actually rather like my job, but if I could retire today, I d be out the door before hitting "post this reply".
> 
> - jmartel


If you find yourself near raleigh or Roanoke and want to have a creepy meal, give a shout.


----------



## bandit571

Getting a start on a rehab









Old tappett wrench provide the steel for a new iron in this Stanley #39 3/8" dado plane. Still need to make a nicker for the right (flat) side. Then find some bolts for both nickers.

I'd spell it as Knickers, but that gets stef all excited…


----------



## chrisstef

Jus sayin










My dude owned the plane ride. I was dreading it but he held it down without any issue.

Ima go back to drinkin beers now. Love to tha crew.


----------



## jmartel

> If you find yourself near raleigh or Roanoke and want to have a creepy meal, give a shout.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Williamsburg and Virginia Beach, unfortunately. But hey, at least you're honest about the creepy part. Not looking forward to the 80-90 deg and humidity. Can you say stickage?

Spent lots of time in Roanoke area a few years ago when I went to VT though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lovely, hope it is a gas Stef.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, it was actually the pivotal question from a Facebook survey: "Which kind of birdwatcher are you?"


----------



## Tugboater78

Today is a good day, got grandpas craftsman 3wheel bandsaw, made by King Seeley, working again. Though im not sure how long the oak dowels i am having to use as guides will last.

Not much good cept for cutting curves in 3/4 stock but its sure better than my jigsaw. Tried to resaw a pine 2×4 and almost stalled it 1/2" in..


----------



## Slyy

Todd glad to see ha got it safely, alas I shoulda thought to sign a shaving. I'll do better next time!

Taking a trip to the OKC Zoo, man this place has come along since I was a kid. Pretty cool "Oklahoma" specific section as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummm Pez, ... <blink> ... <blink>


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the pics Jake. What's that hanging on the tree?


----------



## DaddyZ

Looks like a weight set to me.

Dumbells

Gotta be a *********************************** bear


----------



## TheFridge

That bear is gonna be ripped whenever they release him on parole.


----------



## Slyy

Gotta stay ripped to stay outa fights Tony, the yards a tough place.

Feeding the giraffe and the new baby gorilla
















Up close and personal:
!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/


----------



## AnthonyReed

I imagine it is tough Jake, stay strong bro.


----------



## Slyy

Haven't been to the zoo in ages, pretty cool place. They've spent a LOT of many the last couple years.


----------



## jmartel

If you ever get the chance, you should check out the San Diego Zoo & Wild Animal Parks. Awesome places.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Hah. The funny thing is, I never went when I was in SD. Oh well.


----------



## Slyy

JMart - went on the bus tour at the SD zoo when I was 10, my take away was that the place was absolutely huge! Would love to go back someday.

Wife took a look at the brand new stingray exhibit, stef you'd love these guys, suck like hell and no teeth!

















Edit to add:
First try with Edna's a local dive/biker bar. Had their house special the Lunchbox Coors Light and OJ.


----------



## chrisstef

Wherever a 2 year old gets their energy is a place i need to find. N just topped off his evening by taking the stage and rocking a 3 song set of itsy bitsy spider, old macdonald, and twinkle twinkle little star with a guy playing an acoustic guitar at Snook Haven. I, on the other hand, put down a half rack of ribs, some brisket, mac n cheese, alligator bites and 2 brewskis. Im in a coma. A sunburnt food coma.


----------



## thedude50

> Welcome back Lance, looks like one serious move m man !
> 
> - racerglen


Ya we arranged the shop today next is dust colection and air compressor and air lines for each tool May need more hose since i got the stuff for my home shop and am using in the pro shop. God this is a lot of fun


----------



## thedude50

Here is what we got done today still got stuff to do but its coming right along


----------



## DanKrager

Wow Lance. What a perfect size for your new setup. Hope business stays strong for ya!

...and welcome back!

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Sounds like a great vacation stef. Little man is rocking it, may he sleep in so you can prosper.

Nice one with the map Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nathan is a beast. Youth is wasted on the young.

Bloated, sun burnt, and sporting a Hawaiian shirt…..


----------



## Pezking7p

Where is the world is christef sandiego?

Not entirely sure how to secure this bad boy. Concrete slab underneath. Glue and set some weights on it to hold it flat? Try to brad it into the bamboo flooring? Combination? I hate to put holes in my pretty moulding.










what lies beneath:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Florida I believe Pez.


----------



## ShaneA

Silicone Pez, we use it to hold tile to our displays at work, flexible, and really strong.


----------



## Pezking7p

I have a few tubes in the shop. Perfect! Thanks Shane.

Florida eh? Disney land? I want to go and stay at the place where the giraffes come up to your window.

Trying to dispel the myth of the Thursday lull.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, you must be on the other side of the date line, it's Friday here


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, I've not used silicone, but I used liquid nails on mine and they are rock solid.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Dan, you must be on the other side of the date line, it s Friday here
> 
> - theoldfart


Never said it was Thursday. I was just making everyone aware of my intentions…..

Was that believable? F-it, I'm on vacation I don't need to keep track of days


----------



## jmartel

> F-it, I m on vacation I don t need to keep track of days
> 
> - Pezking7p


Bingo. That's all you need to say. I'll be there with you in about 4 hours.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice long anniversary weekend screwed up by a college graduation… who schedules graduation for the SUNDAY of a holiday weekend, when finals were done on Wednesday? Then in 2 weeks I fly to New Orleans from Thr-Sun for my cousin's wedding (I hate traveling… will be glad once I'm back from New Orleans for sure lol)


----------



## 7Footer

If Stef was in San Diego there would be no beach time because him and Tony would be too busy tapping toes at rest stops.

Saw this on reddit today, funny as hell…. I'm not a Tinder guy though, maybe Tony can confirm, I thought you're suppose to swipe right for for those you like? Why is this a-hole swiping left?


http://imgur.com/eFs9W


3.5 day weekend. Yeah buddy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If Stef was in SD I would treat him well enough to get a room to manhandle him in.

Other than its intended purpose I know nothing of tinder. I saw it too:


----------



## AnthonyReed

I also saw this:


----------



## chrisstef

No disney for us. Were about 2 hours away on the gulf coast, just south of sarasota. No hawaiians T . 
Figured id add another layer of burn today. Shoulders officially well done.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- you can try the silicone first. I've used these small #1 square head trim screws for stuff like that. Course you'd have to drill some plastic anchors in first- more of a pain.

Walden- thanks for the deal on the blue sprucey. She is lust worthy:









Got to have a beer with David Jeske at handworks. He's a pretty cool guy.

I've blabbed about my chronic back pain on here before. Yesterday I had a little "diagnostic injection". Boy howdy, did it work. I feel great. After a couple years of chasing ghosts I finally have a diagnosis and it's very treatable. I can't tell you how happy I am about that. Chronic pain blows.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ponytail, check. Acoustic guitar, check. Birkenstocks, check.


----------



## jmartel

Damn, neighbor contacted me about the fence again. Looks like I'll be building a fence in a couple weekends.


----------



## summerfi

Red, where is your back pain coming from? I had a fusion in 2012. I have to go in 2-3 times a year for a steroid shot in my SI joint.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, I was just in st pete a few weeks ago. Go pet a manatee….but don't tell Tony or he'll go emo in here.

Jmart I swear to god you do more projects than the rest of us combined. You must be a very productive guy.

Got a lot done today. Finally a day to just "work on me." Laundry cabinet carcass and frame is installed. I'll build drawers tomorrow. Then I'm just a countertop away from new and exciting projects.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad to hear it Red.

Hell yes, manatees get me all weepy.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart I swear to god you do more projects than the rest of us combined. You must be a very productive guy.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I don't always finish them though, what with the JDHD and all. At any given time I've got 3 or 4 things in progress going on at the same time. No kids leads to lots of shop time.

And I think Red does more than I do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have a sneaking suspicion that Red might have known your mom…. JBRK


----------



## ToddJB

Haha.


----------



## jmartel

Except I apparently didn't get infected with his Gingervitus. Plus I think that's an insult to Red rather than me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lawl. We're not that much alike.

Bob- all my pain is thoracic (between the shoulder blades). My issue seems to be with the facet joints on the sides of my vertebrae- not very common in the middle back. My discs always looked good which all the first couple of docs I went to seemed concerned with.


----------



## JayT

Looks like you guys have been having some fun this week. I got to take a break from work for almost three days, too, but mine was sitting on a jury, not a beach. Educational, but not much fun.


----------



## bandit571

Chronic back pain? Spinal Stenois in the neck and Lumbar….results from 40+ years on a forklift…NORCO5 works very nicely. Hate needles

Nose smelled some rust while out on a road trip today…had to pull over, turn around and go back

There was a Trophy under a pile of junky-arsed saw like thingys…









22" long, by 4" deep. Just needed a pair of saw bolts ( which I had)Price? $1.00
Might take a little time to clean and polish up. Might be worth the dollar bill?


----------



## chrisstef

If theres rust in the air he'll be there. 
Oxidation is his relaxation. 
For less than a buck, no more than a clam, hes your man. 
Off brand and crusty relic he can sell it. 
For there is only one bandit.


----------



## racerglen

Well done Steph ! Bandit is indeed our man of the low scores !


----------



## Buckethead

OH SNAP THATS FRIKKIN POETIC


----------



## Airframer

Stef.. I am not acknowledging you or your vacation till you replicate yesterdays picture on the beach with cowboy boots on.. you know the rules.. get with it man!


----------



## Tugboater78

Stupid phone.. reposted below with correct pictures..


----------



## bandit571

Seems rust don't last when it gets to the shop…









After maybe an hours work ( killed a 1/4 sheet sander, though. will have to get another some yard sale)and the saw it is replacing for now









I'd better slow down, getting quite a collection of these things









Yah think??


----------



## chrisstef

Cowboy boots? You got a better shot of seeing tony without his girdle on. On a side note i seen an old timer rocking a straight up cawksawk on the beach while we were driving in. Wife said it was a full blown thong in the back. I would snapped a pic for your fap file if i wasnt in the car eric.


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, I think you got it dood!
Well done Bandito.


----------



## Tugboater78

Off to the zoo tomorrow with the kiddos and the paternal side of the future in-laws…

Got a few things done after a couple days of insomnia and complete exhaustion as as a side effect..

Had to remake this 3 times due to mistakes and first 2 breaking. A lil bit of advice from Kevin and looking through Brads build and i think i got it the saw till done. Laminated some 1/4 ply to inside to give more strength for the saw kerfs.









And slapped the rest of this together..









Still gotta glue and screw faceframe and make a door.. door will come later after i make rest of my kitchen cabinets.
i was gonna do a lazy susan but she said no fn way.. i want a shelf… so she got a shelf.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Justin, I think you got it dood!
> Well done Bandito.
> 
> - theoldfart


Its getting there, gonna redo the chiselrack a bit after seeing yours and brads, i see some better options for some of the tools. Hard to plan for future acquisitions as well. Still need to work on the lid.. that will be next week, i hope.

Chronic back problems suck.. only real fix for mine is quit using it, which is impossible.


----------



## Tim457

I just want to say, post hole diggers through two feet of clay is not all it's cracked up to be.

Then some cedar decking and just finished the last of 3000 lbs of sand:


----------



## jmartel

Got the tap handles finished up. Just need to do a bit of cleaning up of stray chalkboard paint.










Also managed to finally see Shell's drill rig that's causing all the commotion here in Seattle. Impressive to see in person.


----------



## Slyy

Tug - tools look like they are getting a high class home. Cool job.

JBusy - tap handles look good, I think the least you could do is poor us all a draft for working hard watching you from the interwebs. Also, oilrig'd be cool to see in person. Remember watching some documentary on an outfit built for Alaskan waters I think. Had hollow piers that went couple hundred feet below the surface, was impressively huge just to see on TV.

Pez - vacay means ha don't need to worry about time or days, only thing it'll do I make ya feel guilty for drinking before 10, and that should never make you feel guilty.

Red - the back pain is the sucks. Only ever had problems once, tweaked some lumbar muscles doing some digging. Couldn't stand straight for 3 days but some flexiril and all the as better. I wouldn't wish chronic back pain on my worst enemy,coin a hard to do anything without using the thing that hurts.

Got out and had done more interesting food hunts with the wife, cool little sandwich place. Macaroni and cheese, pulled pork, pickles, cheddar cheese, jalapeño cornbread crust a outs as awesome as it sounds:









Also got some time in the shop, ripped some reclaimed maple for clears so I can tear down ugly pegboard and put up some real tills!


----------



## jmartel

Here's another angle. Shows the hippie barge that is towed in (and has people living on in RV's and tents) to protest the rig.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Here s another angle. Shows the hippie barge that is towed in (and has people living on in RV s and tents) to protest the rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Do those hippies know how much fuel was used to haul that barge in?..

Decided to take some inventory of my bench planes..


----------



## Airframer

I'm sure they used Free range, organic, gluten free oil to get it out there. I'm sure Tony is out there with 'em.. fuggin Prius lovin' hippie..


----------



## Airframer

...


----------



## Buckethead

Turns out, the hippies were right. Maybe not so much about speedballing, but the other things.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tug, are you doing the whole kitchen?

Jake, your pic reminds me I need to spend about a month doing nothing but organizational projects.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I just want to say, post hole diggers through two feet of clay is not all it s cracked up to be.
> 
> Then some cedar decking and just finished the last of 3000 lbs of sand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tim


That thing is sweet Tim. Better no show that to my youngest. Too bad your not closer, I have a gas powered post hole digger;-)

Tug- also nice work. I think I'd like those shelves over a lazy susan.


----------



## johnstoneb

My experience with gas powered posthole diggers is they will beat you up in a heartbeat. Rocks and roots.


----------



## TheFridge

Mos, the recently expanded ww2 museum in New Orleans is pretty awesome.


----------



## Slyy

I heartily second Fridges WWII museum, place is pretty dang awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice taps, Jbeers.

Tim I love the sand box. Great job.


----------



## Slyy

What's the usual for spacing my French cleats? 4-6" maybe?


----------



## jmartel

For future reference, if anyone needs to transport tap handles in carry on luggage, putting them in socks works well.

Jake, I think I did 9" from the tip of the bevel to the tip of the next bevel.


----------



## john2005

Just leave this here for Steffi


----------



## john2005




----------



## Pezking7p

Hurling is so awesome. Only managed to catch a game a few times on TV.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> What s the usual for spacing my French cleats? 4-6" maybe?
> 
> - Slyy


Depends on the cabinets/tills you want to hang on them. Big cabinets can have cleats spaced far apart because the back will still make contact. Little tills, like mine, need cleats close together.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks guys. Red theoretically I like the exercise and need plenty but the reality of it sometimes isn't as fun. Solution is less whining I guess, I only needed to dig one drainage hole through the clay layer, didn't have time to wait for water to soften it up. The folding cover into seats deal does work a lot better then I thought it would. No animals using it for their litter box keeps my better half happier.

Jtap those are looking really good.

Haha the fairy fart powered protest barge.


----------



## chrisstef

U-c- o-n-n!!!

Eff a sandbox that thing's Sandboss tim.

Corner cabs are tough anyway you shake em.

Beach done got my dude. Passed put with his hand in tha booty. Thats a hog move.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## john2005

Ain't lookin good for UConn buddy. They lost to Stanford in the first round. It is a double elimination tourney though so there is hope. 
As the defending champs we played the winner of the Berkeley/Indiana game (Berkeley). 33-3 final score. Second string played the whole second half too. There have been some fun games though so that is a good thing! Lots of good sportsmanship. Best part was my Uncle and his Irish singing group from Polson (The ShamRockers) sang the National anthem for America (in English) and Ireland (in Gaelic).
Home to get the kids naps now. Then back at it this eve.

Tim, that is one sweet sandbox!


----------



## ToddJB

Dad dinner


----------



## chrisstef

Ran outta chicken nugs huh? I like your style.


----------



## TheFridge

No ravioli? No ramen noodles either?


----------



## bandit571

Couple of ham salad sammiches, homemade ham salad, and a couple ice cold Yuengling Lagers…supper!

Struck out 6 times at the yard sales today, nada! Oh there was a few tools out there, but most had cords on them. Couple weighed more than I did! Imagine an all metal 4"x 24" beltsander? $12 plus the stack of belts….pass. There was a Rockwell circular saw, and a worm drive Skilsaw( with metal case) at the same site. Didn't need any of them.

Maybe next week?


----------



## Pezking7p

Kids and eating is funny. What do you think kids ate before there were chicken nuggets and baby food?

Today I made the largest drawers on the planet. 32"x35". Things are solid.


----------



## Tim457

No ketchup on that plate Todd? What kind of evil person are you, really?

I remember lots of mayonnaise and bologna in the late 70s, I don't know what was just before that. Anybody else remember ring bologna or fried bologna bowls and sphegettios? There was what 4-5 decades between the time when kids either ate everything on their plate or went hungry because that's all there was and when the chicken nugget got popular.


----------



## summerfi

I had my share of baby food I guess, but I was born before chicken nuggets. I was raised mostly on polk salad and fried squirrel. And you think I'm kidding….


----------



## Pezking7p

The key to squirrel is to boil it first, then fry it.


----------



## ToddJB

Moms is having a night away. Food has always been more fuel than anything else to me.

Speaking of fuel. Kicking it back to my youth tonight with some good ol' boy.










Trying to get this little lady up and running to hit Craig's as soon as it stops raining.


----------



## summerfi

Yep, par boil it until tender, roll it in flour with salt & pepper, then fry….tasty.


----------



## ToddJB

Had a fruitful stop at the antique mall.

604C and what appears to be a NOS screwdriver.










$14 - pretty awesome.

Odd thing - I already have a 604C and both of them have a broken front shoulder and both came with the wrong lever cap.



















I think they're type 1 and 2. I think I'm going start a 604C broken shoulder, replacement cap collection. Only like 10 more types to go.

Also I need to find some in between sizes for my screwdrivers


----------



## Slyy

NICE score Todd!! Interesting to see the same damage, maybe it's a right handed thing? Tossing the plane out of your hand/off the bench in a right to left motion? Either have the mysterious 3 notches on the side walls?

Jprotest- just read that some of your buddies chained themselves to your oil rig. I guess if hanging from an anchor chain for a couple is your thing it's hard to beat.


----------



## chrisstef

It was all pb&j for this guy as a kid and chickarina soup at grams house when i was sick. Lorna doones if i didnt beat on my brother. The wife and i were trying to figure out when kids got allergic to peanut butter cuz thats all we ate. Now if you so much put a single cocktail peanut in your pocket and bring it to school some kids gonna die. Wtf. GW Carver must be rolling in his grave.

Aint never had me no squirrel.

Bedrock in the wild todd? Luckkkyyy (napolean voice).


----------



## Tugboater78

So kiddos had a great time at the zoo, but i was exhausted.. got home and crashed in the recliner and didnt move..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is a poet. Baby Stef is a beast, Hog might of got in there dude.

Nice box Tim.

That looks delicious Jake.

Eff oil on the beach, go hippies go!!

Well done Tug. Sorry bout the back.

Congrats on the score Todd, curious thing about the similar chipped shoulder. Love the turnscrew.

Squirrel is yummy, as is rabbit. But to be fair a tennis shoe would be tasty fried.


----------



## 489tad

John and Pez, after grilling tomorrow our party is going to watch the local Hurling club in a match.

Todd nice 80's steel! Post me a pic when your done. My son been riding my 87 Schwinn Prolouge with sun tour sprint and MA 40 rims. 6' and 250lbs, frame just takes it. Awesome!

We put down 5 yards of mulch in the front and one side. (Only 25 more to go). It was a thing of beauty watching him carry a 35 gal filled like the strong man Africa stone.


----------



## TheFridge

Slow cooked squirrel is awesome too. Somehow, I've never tried it fried. Kind to ashamed to say that considering where I live. I did throw a couple in one time while boiling some crawfish and it was pretty good. Gonna have try it out.


----------



## bandit571

Tulips are in bloom!









Happens every May. Even the leaves from the tree are tulip shaped..









Bad part, is all them blossoms then fall to the ground, all over the place.


----------



## theoldfart

Whole lotta Poplar there Bandit!


----------



## Slyy

So….









My wife found the mole.


----------



## Airframer

More shop time today..










Got the tool cabinet doors ready to be hung and started trying out finishes for the case. This is "Red Mahogany" on poplar..



















Any tips on how to get it darker and a bit richer in the red department? More coats.. under coat with a different stain? It is close but I'd like to get it a bit less meh brown..


----------



## jmartel

Pretty impressive organ at the church in Williamsburg.


----------



## racerglen

So..Jake, what's for supper ? lol
Eric, I'll guess . more coats ? And looks like the little guy has the shavings figured out ..
Jtourist, a lot more pipes than your bike, probably louder too ? pretty awesome sight !


----------



## bandit571

Found a use for "firewood" 









Still had some of that fifty cent block I bought a while back. bandsawn, roundover bit, Forstner bit to made a few holes. About half done, cutting th slot was a bit tough









Might get things finished up later….time for a Yuengling Lager…ice cold.


----------



## DanKrager

AF, commercial finishes never consist of just one or two coats. Some are a 27 step (coat) process. Perhaps part of the simplest commercial finish process might address your darkening issue. The entire process consisted of first a sealer sprayed on, then a thin paint to establish back ground color (called a toner which suppressed wild grain and other discolorations), then a sealer to further enhance uniformity, and then the color coat-a dye that was sprayed on. At this stage the product looked like your piece with less grain showing and VERY dull. Then a glaze coat was sprayed on heavily and allowed to almost dry, then wiped off, leaving dark shadows around detail, darkening any open grain patterns etc. A coat of lacquer, then spattered for antique look. Then several coats of lacquer rubbed out. So…perhaps a coat of glaze would do what you want. Sherwin Williams can help if there is a store nearby. If not, another coat of dark stain allowed to almost dry then wiped off to get the shade and shading you want.
Good luck.
DanK

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pretty impressive organ
> 
> - jmartel


I guess we know what draws your attention…


----------



## Tim457

> Any tips on how to get it darker and a bit richer in the red department? More coats.. under coat with a different stain? It is close but I d like to get it a bit less meh brown..
> 
> - Airframer


Take anyone else's finishing advice over mine, but for what it's worth when I was trying to match baby gates to the existing stained bannisters that were quite a bit redder than the red mahogany stain I got, I mixed the red mahogany with what Varathane called cabernet I think. In any case it was the reddest stain they had and the mix was a fairly decent match. Since you're not matching something I think it would work without too much fuss.

Also going back over a stain with another stain doesn't do too much to change the color (like dyes do) so you might have luck going over your existing piece with the pure cabernet or other redder stain to get a little redder and darker.


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit - we all know im attracted to phallic objects so ive gotta ask what in sam hell is behind that saw handle. Looks like jakes last supper.

Wifey might wanna add a bowl of kashi to her diet too jake. Thats a muffin loaf bro.


----------



## TheFridge

> Pretty impressive organ
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> I guess we know what draws your attention…
> 
> - Pezking7p


Huh huh huh


----------



## bandit571

That would be a Carver's Mallet I turned a while back









The skinny one laying down was one I inherited, was too skinny for my hands. Spalted Maple.


----------



## RPhillips




----------



## TheFridge

... Trying… So hard…


----------



## Pezking7p

I've been trying so hard to figure out what the mole is in, but I give. What the heck is that mole sitting in and on? My eyes are confused.

First Anniversary today. Wifey and I have the squirts lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Its either trapped under a glass or impregnated in a fake titty. Im hoping the latter for conversations sake.


----------



## TheFridge

When i squint my eyes it looks like someone's turds are taking selfies. I just wanna know how a turd procured a selfie stick?


----------



## TheFridge

> Its trapped under a glass
> - chrisstef


 So it's one of those coffee table type of mole/turds?


----------



## Slyy

Guinness and some Great salmon by the lake shore









For the inquiring minds: mole is in a tea pitcher, one of those automated types. Under strict orders from Mrs Slyy to keep It alive. Drove it a couple miles away and released into the wild. Found two of its buddies drowned in the front yard.


----------



## Slyy

Apparently a regular. Has a broken left back leg


----------



## TheFridge

So. Shop time or watch American Sniper? Tough choice.


----------



## Slyy

Both

Also: Venus high in the sky over the lake


----------



## chrisstef

I pegged you for more of a uranus guy ^.


----------



## lateralus819

Cat looks like a chartreaux. Nice. We have one of those who is handi-cap.


----------



## TheFridge

> I pegged you for more of a uranus guy ^.
> 
> - chrisstef


you had me at Uranus.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I pegged you for more of a uranus guy ^.
> 
> - chrisstef


You had me at "pegged".


----------



## thedude50

I got most everything where it will be for a while till I can afford to do more wiring. So Much to Do So Little time to do IT


----------



## Slyy

> I pegged you for more of a uranus guy ^.
> 
> - chrisstef


If you offering to peg my Uranus, truck stop off interstate 35 and highway 73, 9 pm tomorrow night, third stall. See you there Stef, I'll be tapping my roman sandals.

Had a cat just like that as a kid Lat, pretty things.


----------



## TheFridge

"You went full retard man. Never go full retard."


----------



## ToddJB

Who hates sanding? No need to guess, it's me. I hate sanding.


----------



## chrisstef

Liquid deglosser Todd. Stinks to high hell but itll cut down on that elbow grease homey.


----------



## jmartel

I think everyone hates sanding.


----------



## Tugboater78

Got some missing and got lots of dupes….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd, I'd just sandblast it.

Having duckmilk and his wife over for lunch today. I shore is popolar lately.


----------



## walden

Cool. Have fun Red!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef setting Pez up for the peg… this place makes me smile.

Behave Red.


----------



## Slyy

Well, thought I could just attach my French cleats straight to the wall. Guess I didn't appreciate how not straight the sheet rock is on the garage wall. Not sure if I should just put some ply up first or put a small spacer between them and the wall. Any thoughts?


----------



## john2005

I second the request for a pic of the old steel from Toddles. Looks sweet!

We won the hurling tourney, 25-10. Primarily due to this stud of a fan!










And his brother only cared about getting to see the mascot. He was super stoked!


----------



## bandit571

Little Maintainence last night…found an OLD screwdriver. Handle was in bad shape, and shaped worse, like one for a Butt Chisel ( easy Stef) . Have a Phillips that wanted to just spin in it's handle, and was missing the metal cap/ferrel. Swapped things around. Bad handle went in to the scrap bin, Phillips went to the drill box. I can chuck it up in a drill. Cleaned the shank and the ferrel of rust, dug the last of the wood out of the ferrel. Even cleaned the handle! Then drove everything "home" 









Looks almost like new? Nice big driver for the shop. As for that handle I was making for a saw….Meh









Maple for the handle, Sanvik plate. Plan is to replace the two steel like bolts with brass ones. Handle fits my large hands nicely. BLO for a seal coat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Beautiful day for a bbq here. I'll miss this backyard if we move. 









T- I'll behave until we bust out the Iowa bourbon.


----------



## walden

Tug: Your best bet for auger bits is to do a search on eBay for "NOS Irwin auger bit". They will be in red and white plastic packaging. These are new/old stock and were made in the USA. They are of good quality and can be found for very little per bit. Greenlee made some great bits as well and they go pretty cheap on the Bay. Here is an example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-24-AUGER-BITS-MOSTLY-IRWIN-SOME-OUR-VERY-BEST-CRAFTSMAN-GREENLEE-/321758886469?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aea52fa45

Looks like it's going to be fun Red. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## bandit571

Tug: up here where I am, there is an antique toy store that is starting to sell old tools. Not only is the a brace laying on a shelf, there is a coffee can FULL on bits! Think he want $10 for the "set"....


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Chillin with the duckmilk….


----------



## woodcox

View from camp in the Uinta mountains. 


















Not a river monster but worth the trip fishing here. 

















Rain and snow almost the whole way here kept most away. Had the grounds pretty much to ourselves. 
Hope you guys had a good holiday weekend too!


----------



## theoldfart

WC, looks outstanding.


----------



## theoldfart

BTW grandkids make for the bestest holidays! We're gonna saw some wood tomorrow!


----------



## jmartel

Red, you need to keep an eye on Duckmilk. Looks like he is reaching behind you to steal a plane or saw.

Also, looks like a template for chair legs?


----------



## chrisstef

I think ducks just setting up to tweak one of reds man boobs jmart.


----------



## Slyy

WC looks like some stunning country side to take in. I'm sure you're finding it difficult to enjoy yourself.

Noticed ducks got his beer in his hand but red set his juice pouch on the table.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^They sell bourbon in capri-sun pouches here in real man's country.

Stef- I prefer to refer to those boobs as "relic buff pecs from yesteryear."

Of course Mike (duckmilk) was the friendly, mild-mannered Texan I'd expected. We had a good time grillin out and visiting in my shop. The virtual world is feeling smaller and smaller for me.

Jmart- yup, starting those darn dining chairs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Adorable spuds there John.

Hell yes Woodcox. That trout will taste sooooo flippin' good. Thanks for the pictures.

Glad the interweb phantoms I am so fond of seem to probably exist. Good to hear you had a nice visit.

Happy you are seeing the grandkids Kev.

Moobs, I love you long time Stef.

Good call Jake.


----------



## Slyy

Well got the clamp mess off the shop floor. My first French cleat. It works just fine here but gosh this garage wall is FAR from flat and true. Had to shim some of it off the wall in the middle to keep it square.









I imagine I'm gonna have to use a plywood backing to make a system of cleats for everything else to keep it square and aligned. First leg to get replaced will be this mess


----------



## Airframer

Good to see folks getting together around here. I don't expect anyone to find there way up to my tiny island in the far north west but I can live vicariously through the rest of you lol.

Good luck with operation pegboard eradication!


----------



## Slyy

Amen Eric.

Tug - what sizes of bits do you have currently? I might have at least one or two extra kicking around that you're welcome to if you're outa that size. I'll rummage around my stash.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Amen Eric.
> 
> Tug - what sizes of bits do you have currently? I might have at least one or two extra kicking around that you re welcome to if you re outa that size. I ll rummage around my stash.
> 
> - Slyy


Jake i will look tomorrow, therack j made was a mockup and put everything away in a stack again.

One of many small projects the missus and i did today. the paving stones under bench i did last week. The wall some time before that, i think i posted that. Today was all the rest, top soil, highway cutout dividers, river stone for front with some recycled paving stones. ( found some coal pieces in the mix, not sure how those got there "whistle", nothing gets swept in the river…) and the flowers and solar lights too..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Tug.


----------



## jmartel

> Good to see folks getting together around here. I don t expect anyone to find there way up to my tiny island in the far north west but I can live vicariously through the rest of you lol.
> 
> Good luck with operation pegboard eradication!
> 
> - Airframer


Yeah, I don't have any excuse for that though. I'll be going up to Anacortes for work in a week or so. Maybe we can work out early dinner or something.


----------



## Slyy

First use with the new smoker in smoker form. More stuff to be added later but got it started this morning around 8. Couldn't even fit a rack on the old version we had.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Jake, we had ours last night over here. Not smoked though.


----------



## Tugboater78

Laminated installed..

Maybe soon a fence..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Our community has been fairly rocked by this tragedy. National news won't cover it because there won't be riots or sensationalism. But a tragedy nonetheless.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/05/23/kerrie-on-omaha-rallies-around-newborn-fallen-police-officer/
-

On a lighter note, I totally caught my daughter using my Lie Nielsen brush on her armpits.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where'd she learn the brush/pit move Red?


----------



## ToddJB

That is a rough story, Red.


----------



## bandit571

Lighter note…Mail Call!









The missing nicker for the Stanley No. 39 dado plane. Polished it up, and installed it.

That thing beside it?









Since I seem to prefer Millers Falls stuff…a Millers Falls 56B, low angle, adjustable mouth block plane. 









Not cheap, but it is worth it. Needed very little tune up, and now making see-through shavings….Me Likey!


----------



## Slyy

Red - read about that a couple days ago, horribly sad.

Okay threw a couple more things on the smoker earlier.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why are the peppers on a tray? And you aren't going to get a char on the corn with them all the way up there.


----------



## JayT

Looks good, Jake. I smoked ribs and some brats yesterday. Sorry, no pics.

Tony, it's a smoker, so there shouldn't be any char, just cooking low and slow at 225-250 degrees. A good smoker will circulate the smoke so it doesn't really matter if the stuff is on a tray or not-just makes it easier to handle.

Red, that story popped up on our news, as well. So sad to see.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks JayT.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah T more or less as JayT said. Though I'll take two ears and put them over the coals for charring for the salsa. Might toss the peppers over three, sometimes makes it easier to remove skin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I guess when you said "First use with the new smoker in smoker form." it was not enough for my little monkey mind to register the fact. I apologize for my feeble faculties.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh… and what is a smoked tomato like?


----------



## chrisstef

Tis the season i suppose


----------



## widdle

What's up with the spacing on the squash ?


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol no smoker yesterday. Thanks for picking the slack for the rest of us fellers. How come no one smokes a chuck roast? I have a chuck roast just waiting to be smoked…..


----------



## chrisstef

Widdles - there you are. Hope things are well. Not surprised youre asking about my squash.


----------



## Slyy

Tony - monkey minded feeble faculties is one the things we love about you, don't go changing k?



> Oh… and what is a smoked tomato like?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


 To be honest, not tried smoking our salsa components before so I'll let ya know. Seemed the internets had good things to say though.

Season indeed Stef. Reminds me: I gotta defrost my shrimp.


----------



## JayT

> How come no one smokes a chuck roast? I have a chuck roast just waiting to be smoked…..
> 
> - Pezking7p


I've done it a couple times, yumm!!! Next time I'm going to lay some strips of bacon on top so that the bacon bastes the roast as it cooks.


----------



## Slyy

Smoked salsa as it turns out, pretty tasty.

Next time, I'm gonna smoke a chuck roast!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That is a rough story, Red.
> 
> - ToddJB


Tragic indeed. I have to say though, the respect and love that was demonstrated in our community was downright inspirational. The Omaha/CB area pretty much shut down for a 7 mile long funeral procession.

Anyway, had to pay Stef prices for 8/4 walnut today. That's overrated. Stinking Intermountain wood products had a big "cash only" pile of soft maple for $1 board ft. I didn't have enough cash left after dropping five bills on walnut, but I think I'll be heading back for some of that. I like soft maple a lot.


----------



## lateralus819

Cause you can't handle a real mans hard wood. Lol.


----------



## ToddJB

Was the 5 bills the cost of all the wood for the set?


----------



## widdle

hey…have i missed anything important ova hear..What are you guys talking about..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nah Todd, 5 bills for 3 friggin boards! lol. They're about 2×10ish x 12'. $8 a board foot adds up quick with 8/4.

That said, those boards will be the wood for all the chair and table legs, back splats etc…and then some. The 5/4 walnut(rails and seats) ran me about $250. Then I've got to buy cherry for the top and leaf mechs from Osborne wood products. I'll be somewhere around a grand on materials. Granted, that's for totally solid wood dining set of America's finest hardwoods.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> hey…have i missed anything important ova hear..What are you guys talking about..
> 
> - widdle


Not much. I'm still doing some woodworking. Everybody else is still just talking about it. lawl.


----------



## widdle

How much and when will you be done


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've allotted myself 80 hours to build a walnut and cherry dining set. If I complete it in time, I get the door prize….


----------



## jmartel

Nice, red. And $1/bdft is less than what we pay here and it grows here. We get a lot of figured soft maple in this area.

Sawstop would be nice. I wanted to get a sawstop hybrid, but couldn't justify it quite yet. Not while still paying student loans.


----------



## widdle

Nice…That's the big Dog right there..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I hate to spend the check before I cash it, but I don't have any other plans for the earnings…. so we'll see.

Funny thing is, the aunt and uncle I'm making the set for would like to see me spend it on a sawstop.


----------



## lateralus819

From someone whos personally injured themselves on a saw (albeit not permanently). Do it. Seriously you will not regret it.

How much is a finger worth to you?


----------



## jmartel

> How much is a finger worth to you?
> 
> - lateralus819


Lawl.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Thinking about it pretty hard Kev. Lotta factors though. If I have a close call building these chairs, it'll be a done deal;-) Should be about to get about $500 out of my current TS, I hope.

Speaking of sawstops, Did Shane ever buy a TS or is he still in analysis paralysis?


----------



## johnstoneb

I don't feel so bad now. I just sent 4 bills for the lumber for my rollaway toolbox. High Desert Hardwoods. Little over $4 abf for 4/4 red oak, $5 for plain soft maple. Bubinga went from $13 to $23 bf. We have an Intermountain Hardwood here they give the local woodworkers club members a 10% discount at $8 for oak I probably won't be in there for awhile.

Red Go for the sawstop if you can It's an excellent saw and you get the technology also. I would like to get one some day.


----------



## ShaneA

The table saw story is a long one Red. I was set to buy one, I was just trying to come to grips with either the ICS or PCS. Leaning towards the ICS, but something was holding me back.

To make a long story short, I had an inkling that splitsville for me and the old lady had been on the horizon for years. I knew my luck would be spending $4-5K on a table saw would catch me in a tough spot if something happened. Well, thankfully…I did not buy the table saw because I have been bleeding money for about 2 months now due to it. Table saw maybe next year, maybe after I payoff my truck. I just will try to be extra, extra careful till then.


----------



## theoldfart

Sorry to hear that Shane, hang in there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Simpatico Shane. And so it goes…


----------



## john2005

I hear ya Shane. But your truck doesnt cut off your fingers… Just sayin


----------



## Mosquito

> Not much. I m still doing some woodworking. Everybody else is still just talking about it. lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Hey now, I'm doing woodworking AND computer building


----------



## walden

Sorry to hear it Shane. You'll make it through.


----------



## ShaneA

It had been over for years, just going through the motions. Our daughter is 6 now, so she is young enough to not take it personally at this point. I was just caught with a lot of expenses at once. I would have much rather bought a SS vs new furniture and other household items.

I have just had so much stuff to get done, I have been overwhelmed at times with the trying to get everything put back together, and cleaned.

Heck, in true 90%er fashion I still need to finish my kitchen remodel by doing the crown and wainscoting. Add that into needing to rent a dumpster to throw all her trash and unwanted items she left behind. Plus various other home and job projects and my list seems daunting.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang, sorry to hear that bud. You can always make the 3 hour drive to have lunch with me if you need to talk. All the cool Ljs are doing it. (lame cheerup attempt).

I'll even sing you broken-hearted country songs:

"I'll have another chance, I find another tablesaw, 
I'll see another day, I have another 90% done project…"


----------



## jmartel

Sorry to hear it, Shane. Sounds like you'll be back on your own two feet and take off running soon enough though.

Flying back today. 3 days off work wasn't enough, but no matter how much you take off it's never enough.


----------



## ToddJB

Crappy situation, Shane. Sorry that you're going through it.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell maybe the chiefs will win a playoff game now Shane. 2 monkeys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Crud. Drove 30min back to the lumber place today and found that someone had bought that entire stack of $1bf maple an hour before me. Oh well, wasn't meant to be.

Drill press as an outfeed table. I'm submitting this to shopnotes.


----------



## ToddJB

Is your DC on wheels? Do you roll it around to each machine?


----------



## ToddJB

> - Mosquito


And Mos, that's so cool. I love your cross-hobby creations.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, DC is on wheels. I have those rockler quick connect thingys.

That thing is pretty friggin sweet Mos. Nice job.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. It's a lot of fun. Will probably do fewer for a little while though, once this one's done. Unless I can find a way to offload some of the ones I've done in the past, I don't have anywhere left to put them lol Every TV has a computer (and one has two), and there's 3 that already just sit on the shelf unused…


----------



## ToddJB

Unused tools just sitting on the shelf… when has that stopped us?


----------



## john2005

Sorry to hear Shane. Wasnt tryin to make fun, just thought it was funny. We all went years without the safety, so a little while longer will be fine.


----------



## Mosquito

lol that's a good point Todd…


----------



## Tugboater78

Red.. shopnotes is gone…

Mos that looks pretty sweet, better than my fugly gateway case by lightyears!

Refurbed by xcut d8, less sharpening.

Now matches the thumbhole i got from Demo.. sorta, cleaned plate and sanded/scraped/slighty reshaped the flaky yellowed finish on the tote and finished with BLO/wax.


----------



## CL810

Red you will never regret the Sawstop purchase. Are you leaning toward the ICS over the PCS? It's hard for me to imagine needing the 7.5 HP. I've cut 8/4 hard maple with no trouble with my ICS.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos that looks pretty sweet, better than my fugly gateway case by lightyears!
> - Tugboater78


I know a guy who could probably fix that problem for you ;-)

Saw is lookin' good! I've got a pair of small panel saws I need to take care of… a 20" and an 18"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red you will never regret the Sawstop purchase. Are you leaning toward the ICS over the PCS? It s hard for me to imagine needing the 7.5 HP. I ve cut 8/4 hard maple with no trouble with my ICS.
> 
> - CL810


Appreciate the input Andy. I haven't gotten that far yet, and actually I pulled a random photo for that post yesterday. All I know is I have 1.75 right now and would like to go up to at least 3hp. I saw too much 8/4 stuff to be waiting on a wussy saw.


----------



## CL810

I can' type. I meant PCS is what I have.


----------



## Tim457

That sucks Shane, sorry to hear.


----------



## bandit571

Just "won" a "Batchelder" Double Spokeshave off of the Feebay. May get here next Monday?

It has Batchelder cast into one of the cap irons. One iron is straight, the other is a curvred one. Pics when it shows up?


----------



## lateralus819

Question mark?


----------



## bandit571

People have been a bit slow lately putting a box into a mailbox.

Depends on what I'm doing next monday when the mail shows up. Trying to find out more about how to sharpen a spokeshave, as well. Last one I had didn't work out too well….









It was a chatter box. Finally sold it off…


----------



## Slyy

Sorry to hear the news Shane, whether already a done deal or not.

Red wish Oklahoma was as much the land of Walnut as you Iowa fellers have it, though local woodcraft isn't too bad, $11/bf on deal days.

Pegboard #1 gone, now just gotta decide on what kinda holders to make, had a couple a made outa scrap to play around with to get an idea









Also, I don't know who built our rental house but I hate their framing, they must've used some bad lumber for framing. I hade couple screws line up into studs, others even in the same line missed by 1 1/2" or more. I framed houses for one summer in high school and I'm pretty sure my work wasn't near this bad.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Like everyone is saying, Shane, sad to hear the news. Day by day, you'll see it through. And go see Red, maybe it'll help! If nothing else, Council Bluffs is beautiful this time of year.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks fellas, I am good personally…just got caught in the expenses, and extra workload. I will grind through, it will lead to more shop time eventually. I just got a long punch list for around the house.

The real pain in my backside right now is the only one friggin' tree in my yard. Damn Elm tree…it has a large vertical split in it. Of course it is a branch over the power line and the house. Trying to coordinate the power company and the tree dude, is like orchestrating a three ring circus. Dang thing is going to fall before KCPL gets their stuff together, then I will be without power, have to pay the tree dudes, and then hire an electrician to put me back together. I am trying to have this be a $600 problem, not a $3000 problem.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Mos.

I like it Jake, hope to see how it progresses.


----------



## jmartel

Wife and I volunteered to bump to a later flight home today. They were going to give us $300 each plus our return flight cost, so we were looking at a $1000 flight voucher. Last minute, 2 people didn't show up, so we were able to get on the original flight. Still was able to keep $600 of the voucher. Not bad. I'm going to call it a win


----------



## Tugboater78

Old red oak, like the tight grain..

hoping i can shape this into a participant for the plane swap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JMoney.


----------



## chrisstef

Where ya headin tony? Off to participate in some other shenanigans?


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, in terms of space savings stacking your wrenches on one peg makes a ton of sense. I usage it's horrible. I never just need the smallest up front wrench, and when I'm reaching for the wrenches one of my hands is always occupied (Hogs junk), so I end up taking the whole lot off, sitting them on the bench, grabbing the one I need, and not putting them all back.

I've found that individually placed (mine are in a tool box now) allows me to keep them far more organized.

YMWRITESEBIARIFTCC (Your Mileage Will Result In The Exact Same Experience Because I'm Always Right In Finding The Correctest Conclusions)

Edit: Tony, take up a part time job deicing planes?


----------



## chrisstef

More like volunteering for TSA specials ^


----------



## widdle

Any of you guys bought or use a sunshade in the backyard ? Trying to figure out the difference in materials..


----------



## Pezking7p

> Wife and I volunteered to bump to a later flight home today. They were going to give us $300 each plus our return flight cost, so we were looking at a $1000 flight voucher. Last minute, 2 people didn t show up, so we were able to get on the original flight. Still was able to keep $600 of the voucher. Not bad. I m going to call it a win
> 
> - jmartel


Wife and I were going on vacation to Scotland. Took an overnight bump for $1300 each. Cash money. The next morning they have us another $1000 to take another 8 hour bump. lol ok, I'll take your $4600. We paid off our vacation then bought a vacuum and a couch.


----------



## Slyy

Is that you on the little baggage scooter T?

Yeah Todd, not a big fan of them already, feel there's a more elegant solution. Might end up clearing space in the tool box as I'll likely hang the sockets sets.


----------



## Pezking7p

Shane, hope you get your list done ASAP so you can move on. Wish I was close enough to lend a hand.

Wids, typically the difference is in warranty and special coatings. Better/thicker materials last longer and ones with coatings will clean up easier when they get dirt and leaves and crap all over them. I'm not sure about these days, but 5-6 years ago sunbrella was the top of the line. Otherwise anything acrylic or vinyl should last a decent amount of time. Don't buy anything nylon and avoid polyester unless it's a great deal cheaper than the alternatives.


----------



## widdle

Thanks Pez…Sunbrella sounds good as it doesn't have a plastic look..


----------



## lateralus819

Getting closer on this tool chest.


----------



## lateralus819

Bandit- Here you go. 




I've no success either so I'm sure this should help.


----------



## JayT

Aaaarrrrrrgh! What's a guy to do?

On Saturday, I installed some storage at my wife's office where I do occasional handyman work. While there, she mentioned she doesn't like the monitor stand on her desk. Being the good woodworking husband, I find out what she doesn't like about the current stand (a cheap, birch-look particle board unit) and take some measurements in order to build her a better one. Mainly just needed to be shorter and be able to run some cables through front to back.

Over the weekend, I look through my lumber stash, find just enough quartersawn white oak to do the top and break down a red oak trucking skid to make the sides-making sure to get quartersawn grain and painstakingly matching the grain to get a seamless look. Clean up, rough dimension, four square, glue up panels, flatten panels, smooth and hand cut dovetails for joinery.

Last night I get ready to the final glue up and tell my wife I'm going out to the shop to work on her monitor stand. Her reply?

"Again? All you had to do was nail three boards together."

What?!?

So yes, Red, I am doing a little woodworking. Nothing fancy, but did allow me to work on dovetails.










Evidently, I now need to spend some time educatin' my wife a bit. Hopefully that doesn't result in me sleeping on the couch.


----------



## lateralus819

Do it for you man, do it for YOU. LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

It aint easy jayt. Looks damn good though. Maybe an explanation comparing your woodworking to your wife going out of her way to match her bra, undies, socks, eye liner and mascara would help. "All ya had to do was put on some sweatpants hun." That'll fix her wagon.

Hows the mounting work on those shades widskins? My grill spot at the house roasts in afternoon sun.

Speaking of roasting …. My shoulders are peeling. Whos got the lotion?


----------



## Tim457

Looking good lat. A little work with a low angle block and those dovetails will clean up real nice. 

Lol nothing like exceeding expectations JayT.


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks Tim. They're actually box joints. Going to make it greene and greene style.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Speaking of roasting …. My shoulders are peeling. Whos got the lotion?
> 
> - chrisstef


It puts the lotion on the skin, or it gets the hose again…

Paleskinned people… tsk.. glad my ancestors were wise enough to acquire lots of Cherokee blood..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red.. shopnotes is gone…
> - Tugboater78


Ya, I know. It's a shame. My shop elf has some great contribuitons like: "Daddy, don't drink the superglue or else you'll get stuck in one place."

Jay- I don't even try to hide that a major reason I get to do so much woodworking is because my wife is basically made of awesome. She never gives me crap about how much time I spend in the shop. Fortunate there. 
That said, I really dig that cpu stand. I honestly had already considered that exact design when I get a desk job. Great minds.

Smitty- you're right, this is the best time of year in the Loess hills.


----------



## JayT

My wife is actually pretty great about my woodworking. She's even learned to control the eye rolls when a new tool shows up in the mail. 

Her comment wasn't really about me going out to the shop-it was more that she couldn't believe I was still working on that same project. Still …. nails?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red wish Oklahoma was as much the land of Walnut as you Iowa fellers have it, though local woodcraft isn t too bad, $11/bf on deal days.
> 
> - Slyy


Also Jake, woodcraft is not the place to get lumber if you can help it. They're just like the woodsmith store; they buy it from places like Intermountain wood products and mark it up. I guarantee you cabinet makers in Okie aren't buying from woodcraft. The trick is to find where they're buying from.


----------



## widdle

Hows the mounting work on those shades widskins? My grill spot at the house roasts in afternoon sun.
I dont know…


----------



## jmartel

Started making doors for the entertainment center tonight after I got back from the airport. Need to take a hair off to make it fit better, but 4 of 6 are at least dry fit.


----------



## john2005

Nice Jtainment

I got the same thing JayT in regards to the booster seat I made for the boy. It was basically the same "cant you just nail a few boards…" I just don't think they understand.


----------



## Mosquito

Heh, Jay, I get the same from my wife when I've been working on that desktop computer I shared earlier. "This was supposed to be a Christmas present…". "Yeah, but let's see you go buy one of these off the shelf!" She understands, and puts up with it. She just doesn't quite 'get' it, if that makes sense


----------



## jmartel

> I got the same thing JayT in regards to the booster seat I made for the boy. It was basically the same "cant you just nail a few boards…" I just don t think they understand.
> 
> - john2005


I dovetailed a small open box out of scrap cherry(horribly) to hold a cat scratcher pad.


----------



## Tim457

> Thanks Tim. They re actually box joints. Going to make it greene and greene style.
> 
> - lateralus819


I knew it was a style thing to leave them out, they are very nicely spaced, I was just giving you a hard time about them needing to be planed. That will look really nice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm a little out of practice with pattern routing. Already steph'd one piece up.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Red. Can you make that piece just a little thinner? Or even laminate a 1/16" thick piece to it to get it back up to thickness?


----------



## widdle

Are you getting chatter or blowout ? and how do you line up the two templates..I ask cuz i notice i get alot more chatter with the longer bits..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Actually Jeff, I decided early on that I'd just make 7 chairs. All the "less than perfect" parts will just go into a chair I'll keep and put in my office or something.

But your right, often you can just shift the piece in the pattern and take off another 1/16. Nobody ever know'd.


----------



## Mosquito

seems jammed up

Widdle, what shank diameter do you use for longer bits? I always try to get 1/2" if I'm using a longer bit, if I can.


----------



## widdle

Most bits i have over an inch are usually 1/2" shank..Between the router base, the bit , the material , hand pressure, easy to get a hair out of parallel..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Are you getting chatter or blowout ? and how do you line up the two templates..I ask cuz i notice i get alot more chatter with the longer bits..
> 
> - widdle


Tearout. Impossible to stay with the grain on long, curving pieces. Plus I don't have a pattern bit (bottom bearing) that is spiral. Got this:









I do have a spiral trim bit (top bearing)....world of difference on the 2nd pass. The only spiral pattern bit I can find is the $150 whiteside. Still think I'll be getting one of those if I do this again.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red I bought a spiral frued pattern bit for just such an occasion….now I just need to find the occasion. Wish I could loan you mine.

Are you blogging your chairs? I find chairs daunting and time consuming and I want to see your approach.

Thursday lull I cast thee out!!!!


----------



## widdle

yeah, would be nice if the spiral bits came down in price and became the norm…Soo thoughs look like pretty big passes..Soo you do the first pass as shown ,then flip the material and swap out the bit for the top bearing..?


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunting today…..kind of cheap, again….









Well the Japanese Pull saw might be. There is a Millers Falls No. 2 Fret saw, and..









an all metal Stanley square. All of this cost me….$4. Will clean them up after awhile.

The Stanley square has a bronze look to the one side, heavy too.


----------



## ToddJB

That looks like a super deep saw, Bandit. And is it a fret saw or a coping saw?


----------



## bandit571

A Millers Falls No.2 Fret Saw. Will check later to see what blades it takes….


----------



## duckmilk

Well, got home Tue night, had to take an alternate route due to the main road being under water and closed.
Lakes around here are overflowing the spillways or just about to. They are evacuating people down south of us. Luckily, we live above Lake Ray Roberts, so just have to deal with road closings.

Red posted a pic of our visit, but I have a better one.










His girls are adorable and hilarious. His normally shy son was talking our ears off during lunch. Wonderful family Red, thanks again. And, I totally forgot about the whiskey  Oh well, had to drive anyway and wife and MIL were ready to get on the road.

Shane, bummer. I am assuming you live in KC? We spent Mon night in Overland Park where the wife's sister lives. We get up there on occasion.


----------



## ToddJB

Interesting. I was under the impression that fret saws all had adjustable lengths, like this:










I don't have a fret saw, only a coping saw, and I've walked by many, what I assumed were, coping saws because I already had one. Perhaps I should slow down and take a better look.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Really enjoyed your visit too Mike. My cousin down your way installs swimming pools. He says he's got 42 of them dug but can't work on one. They're all flooded;-)



> yeah, would be nice if the spiral bits came down in price and became the norm…Soo thoughs look like pretty big passes..Soo you do the first pass as shown ,then flip the material and swap out the bit for the top bearing..?
> 
> - widdle


Ya, I'm only taking off 1/8" or less material, but the legs are 1 5/8" thick…hence the two passes. After the pattern I flip and use this:











> Red I bought a spiral frued pattern bit for just such an occasion….now I just need to find the occasion. Wish I could loan you mine.
> 
> Are you blogging your chairs? I find chairs daunting and time consuming and I want to see your approach.
> 
> Thursday lull I cast thee out!!!!
> 
> - Pezking7p


Does freud make a spiral with the bearing on the bottom? Have't been able to find one. I do plan on blogging the build on my site.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang you guys been busy… All kinds of good stuff.

Super sad story about the officer Red…

Had a close call with my bandsaw of all things over the weekend, nicked my pinky pushing a piece of wood through at a weird angle, the wood got kinda hung up on the last inch or so of the cut and I had to put more pressure on it to finish the cut… I was really pissed at myself. It could've been bad, I even saw it coming and didn't stop.. Lesson learned though.

Found some footage of what Tony was doing at the airport….

GIFSoup


----------



## JayT

> Does freud make a spiral with the bearing on the bottom? Have t been able to find one. I do plan on blogging the build on my site.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Part # 76-508

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-76-508-Downcut-Diameter-Hi-Density/dp/B000NJEDEM


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ah man, I was all ready to buy this bit but the freakin checkout isn't working on his website.

http://wnwoodworkingschool.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1

Edit- found the correct site: http://shop.wnwoodworkingschool.com/main.sc

He really should shut the old site down.


----------



## theoldfart

bandit, got a similar one









I use fret saw blades, just make sure to cut on the pull stroke, the thing flexes all over the place otherwise.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Does freud make a spiral with the bearing on the bottom? Have t been able to find one. I do plan on blogging the build on my site.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> Part # 76-508
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Freud-76-508-Downcut-Diameter-Hi-Density/dp/B000NJEDEM
> 
> - JayT


Nah, that's still got the bearing at the top when mounted in a table. I've got the mlcs version of that and it's worth every penny.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html


----------



## JayT

OK, so you actually want a top-bearing spiral bit with the bearing between the shaft and cutter. Freud doesn't have one of those with a spiral cutter.


----------



## SASmith

Red, I was going to recommend the william ng bit, but I see you have found it.
Have you tried climb cutting with your bit?
I did most all the routing on my cole rocker with a climb cut because of tear/chip out.


----------



## CL810

Man, there have been some knowledge posts here lately. Makes me wish we could favorite or mark specific posts for later reference. Guess I need to go old school with some note cards or something…..


----------



## ToddJB

> Man, there have been some knowledge posts here lately. Makes me wish we could favorite or mark specific posts for later reference. Guess I need to go old school with some note cards or something…..
> 
> - CL810


+1

That was my number 1 request when Cricket was asking what improvements to make 6 months ago or so.


----------



## Mosquito

That would indeedd be nice… You can click on the post # under the posters name to get just that post, so you could bookmark it in the browser, but not quite the same…


----------



## ToddJB

Nobody wants to hear your fancy schmancy self-reliant out of the box thinking, Mos. We just want them to do what we want, how we want, when we want - for free. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## JayT

> Man, there have been some knowledge posts here lately.
> 
> - CL810


Uh-oh, that means it's time to shut the thread down. SotS is not supposed to be helpful, is it?


----------



## Tugboater78

Maybe you guys can help, maybe not. My neighbor is an owner operator truck d4iver that works for a container shipping outfit. Every now and then he finds small planks of some interesting wood. He gave me a few pieces a while back and i finally got around to seeing what they were.
This stuff is heavy and dense. It is chocolate brown before planing, has a pink hue afterwards, almost like cherry. One piece is likely something different but grain and color is similar, but has an "oily" look

As close as camera would focus..









End grain









With, i suppose, sapwood.









Help me figure this out?


----------



## ToddJB

Kinda has a teak look to it.


----------



## 7Footer

No idea there Tuggz.

Holy crap, probably the hottest woodworking honey I've ever seen! Greta De Parry


----------



## woodcox

Tug- search Apitong. We sell it in long lengths for truck and trailer decking. I handle pallets a lot and see it there too. Wood database has another name for it as well, starts with a K I think. Has a lot of movement but it is strong and good weather resistance. I've been collecting small dunnage pieces of it, splinters itch me like crazy. 
Edit aka Asian mahogany lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll be back, you boys hold down the fort.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug- search Apitong. We sell it in long lengths for truck and trailer decking. I handle pallets a lot and see it there too. Wood database has another name for it as well, starts with a K I think. Has a lot of movement but it is strong and good weather resistance. I ve been collecting small dunnage pieces of it, splinters itch me like crazy.
> Edit aka Asian mahogany lol.
> 
> - woodcox


May be a possibility, ill look it up

Forgot to mention that it splinters pretty well


----------



## JayT

7footer. I've seen that video before-definitely doesn't fit the stereotype of a woodworker.

Progress on the non-nailed monitor stand. Rounded over three of the top edges-looks kinda cool with the dovetails. Got approval from the client, so just need to put a couple coats of poly on it this weekend. I don't usually like polyurethane, but for the office environment, it's probably worth it.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, nice
Tony, where ya off to?


----------



## lateralus819

So in preparation for a big upcoming job, we've needed to make room at work to support the fabrication. We have a giant room that is purely "Storage" of junk and some rental equipment. There has been this 8' long x 4' wide x 5' tall pallet of Bloodwood flooring we had from a previous job. I estimate the pallet was worth between $6-10k. Could be off on both ends.

They finally gave the Ok to toss it/give it away. I've never seen people scavenge an item other than food so fast. The planks are roughly 5" wide and varying lengths. I scored quite a lot of it. This pile is just what I could fit in my small sedan. I have a ton more at work. My plan is to rip the tongue and groove off and use it as is. Should be able to make some cool projects. Best part is was FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! The longest pieces in the front are roughly 6/7'. The face is smooth with some grooves on the back. Should work nicely for what I'll do with em. Maybe maybe some nice shop cabinets LOL.


----------



## duckmilk

Super nice Jay! Poly works well for things that may get some moisture. Did our dining table with it and has worked well for 8-9 years.


----------



## JayT

Dang, lat, now that's a gloat. You suck, dude!


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Kevin


----------



## lateralus819

I have another pile about double that at work still. My car was screamin' haha.

I'll have to be clever with picking pieces cause it is a pretty over whelming color. Good news is it is pre-finished so it's stable until i need it.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Lat, that's awesome. It is about 3/4"?


----------



## RPhillips

Got the package today Red. All is awesome. Thanks.

Received what I hope is good news, there is a newly created position becoming available at my work and I pretty much have the position if I so choose. If I choose to accept the position, I'll be in charge of starting up a training department for process operators at the refinery I work at. I look forward to the challenge, but I know it's not going to be easy. BUT, at least I'll be out of working 12hr swing shift and on a regular day shift schedule.


----------



## lateralus819

Todd- Yes it is all 3/4" which is perfect.


----------



## Slyy

Rob sounds like good news on the job front there! Can't imagine that the swing shift is any sorts of fun whatsoever. Hope it works out well.

Lat that is an awesome score. Outa be fun to see what you do with it?


----------



## ToddJB

Rob, that's awesome news. Any downside?


----------



## lateralus819

Ya sly I can't wait. It's good cause since the wife hasn't been working i can have some wood to tinker with.


----------



## Tugboater78

Lat nice score!

Rob - anything is better than swing shifts! though my 6hr on 6 hr off, twice daily for 21 straight days could be worse..

Feelin good cause i have a prototype plane for swap in clamps atm and thinkin it may make it to full blown usage..

didnt think id get around to it… have the final product cut and waiting for proto to prove its viable..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good new on both fronts Rob. Post up some pics of the planes when you get to use them.



> Red, I was going to recommend the william ng bit, but I see you have found it.
> Have you tried climb cutting with your bit?
> I did most all the routing on my cole rocker with a climb cut because of tear/chip out.
> 
> - SASmith


Ya, just pulled the trigger on the William Ng bit because I still have curved back pieces to make. I saw Ng's massive bit on a woodwhisperer episode, but I was sure some other company made a spiral pattern bit regular sized….guess not. Oh well, that beast will come in handy.

I did use some climb cuts today on the bad parts. I got it done but the right bit would be much easier.


----------



## jmartel

> I ll have to be clever with picking pieces cause it is a pretty over whelming color. Good news is it is pre-finished so it s stable until i need it.
> 
> - lateralus819


Work with bloodwood before? That stuff smells bad to me, and the red dust goes everywhere. I'm still finding dust from last time I cut some.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop includes this new piece of cast iron goodness:


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Alien Head , Smitty! Is she running as is?


----------



## ShaneA

Stupid question…is that a planer? I haven't seen anything like that before.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, 6" craftsman planer.


----------



## widdle

Nice smitty..Ill have a large chocolate…


----------



## lateralus819

No but I have used Padauk and it was terrible lol.


> I ll have to be clever with picking pieces cause it is a pretty over whelming color. Good news is it is pre-finished so it s stable until i need it.
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> Work with bloodwood before? That stuff smells bad to me, and the red dust goes everywhere. I m still finding dust from last time I cut some.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## RPhillips

> Rob, that s awesome news. Any downside?
> 
> - ToddJB


Thanks guys. Of coarse there is always a downside. I'll still be reporting to the same person, which I'm not sure is good or bad. He not very good with people and everything has to be done his way, so not sure how much freedom I'm going to have. Not looking to be a secretary. I may also have to be on call, not sure yet though.

It's salary, and my boss puts in at least 10 hrs a day, he said that won't be expected of me, but I have a feeling that will change depending on the situation leaving me to work some +18 hr days. No compensation for working more than 40 hrs either. Typically in this industry, salary employees can make OT or comp time for their hours worked, not here.

I may also be on call on my days off quite a bit until another two positions are filled. Could also get sucked into doing those jobs too until they are filled. A lot of assumptions at the point, so I'm just going to go with it an see how it works out. I can always go back to my old position… I hope.

I'm staying positive and hoping for the best. I really look forward to doing the technical writing and re-developing PSM policies and training material, so I'm excited.

Red - I'll post up some pics this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## chrisstef

Im with wids but make sure to use vanilla ice cream and lots of hersheys syrup to make that chocy shake. Wicked cool planer.

Nice score on the bloodwood lat.

Red loves big bits and he cannot lie.

Packin up n headin home today. Lookin forward to bein back in my own digs.


----------



## JayT

Cool grab, Smitty. Should fit right in with the rest of your shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, LJs, it is indeed a 6" planer and works right off the truck. Craigslist purchase from the Mo. Side of the river. Dude was sporting a brand spanking new PM 90, 220v vairiable speed, digital display lathe, told me he got it 'on sale' for $3,250. That thing was a beast. He had 'an old push planer of grandpa's' but no other hand tools.

I'll have to do a mos-style vid, it's actually much quieter than my lunchbox planer and shaper.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rob, sounds like a good opportunity despite the unknowns. Hope it works out.

Looking for the syrup, stand by.


----------



## johnstoneb

Kevin Nice score on the bloodwood. It is real close to ebony in hardness and won't float. It is not nearly as bad as padauk for getting dust on and in everything. I still have orange dust in my dust collector flex hose and it been 2 years since doing anything with padauk.


----------



## Mosquito

> I ll have to do a mos-style vid, it s actually much quieter than my lunchbox planer and shaper.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'm not sure what that implies, but I like it 

That is an interesting planer, would definitely be interested to see a video of it


----------



## jmartel

> Kevin Nice score on the bloodwood. It is real close to ebony in hardness and won t float. It is not nearly as bad as padauk for getting dust on and in everything. I still have orange dust in my dust collector flex hose and it been 2 years since doing anything with padauk.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Interesting, it was worse than Padauk for me. Red dust everywhere, and it really irritated me. Same with Yellowheart and Purpleheart to a bit lesser of an extent.


----------



## Tugboater78

Finally a decent bevel gauge impulse buy on ebay, $16 dollars to get to my door


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos-style as in, what's on my bench at the moment.' But pls don't be disappointed with the lack of fast-frames or a go-pro…

The planer needs a piece of spring steel (anti-kickback feature, important) in one place, but otherwise is complete.


----------



## Mosquito

How big of a piece, and do you need some? I've got some left over spring steel from my panel saw build, as well as another piece I had gotten for a second one, but ended up being slightly curved.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

About the size of a large postage stamp is all I need. Haven't had time to look yet, but hopefully there's something I can find. It reminds me of the steel banding used to bundle 2x material at the lumberyard, that kind of springy stuff.

Craftsman used it a lot back in the day, on their stationary tools, as holding 'fingers'.

Hard to describe without pics, but there's a 6" wide steel "kick back dog" (per the manual) on either side of hte cutter head that holds the stuff being worked down to the table and keeps it from being shot back out from the cutter head; those dogs work well when there's spring steel pushing them down towards the work. Only one of the two has said piece, the other is MIA.


----------



## Mosquito

ah, I think I've got it. If you need/want a piece let me know, I've easily got a piece that size


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here it is:










I'll look for suitable mtl this weekend and let you know (with actual dimensions, of course). Thanks, Mos!


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool planer Smitty.

October 2013










Today










For Red, train depot in Gainesville TX










There is a new weight loss program implemented statewide in Texas…it's called: "Swim Fast".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"On a cobweb afternoon, in a room full of emptiness…."


----------



## johnstoneb

> Kevin Nice score on the bloodwood. It is real close to ebony in hardness and won t float. It is not nearly as bad as padauk for getting dust on and in everything. I still have orange dust in my dust collector flex hose and it been 2 years since doing anything with padauk.
> 
> - johnstoneb
> 
> Interesting, it was worse than Padauk for me. Red dust everywhere, and it really irritated me. Same with Yellowheart and Purpleheart to a bit lesser of an extent.
> 
> - jmartel


The bloodwood was much easier to clean up. I think the padauk is oilier and the orange just stuck to everything.
My daughter wants a marimba built for my grandson and the keys (or whatever the things you beat on are called) are built out of paduak. I'm not looking forward to all the sanding required to tune them. Don't ever have daughters. You can tell them no but they don't believe you and you end up caving every time.


----------



## Mosquito

Padauk… All I did was route two of these (tenons)









And ended up with this









And when I applied finish, the Arm-R-Seal on the Padauk was tacky even 5 days after the last coat was applied


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Huzzah for the interwebz. You can see the stamp-sized 'tabs' in this picture, left and right of the cutterhead. I'm missing one of those spring tabs, which means the stuff being worked can go straight into the cutter head rather than strictly under it. Bad situation.


----------



## ToddJB

This is what you're missing?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yep, that's all that's missing!


----------



## summerfi

How thick is the steel in the one that's there?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll check tonight (with my craptacular plastic dial caliper).


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, nice find on the planer! I've never seen one like that before, and I was a Craftsman devotee when I started.

Now, having said that, take this with a grain of ignorance. In the picture you posted, there is a long strip (to the far left) that the spring seems to interact with. I don't see a matching piece on the right…there's nothing for the spring to interact with on the right. Is that because this machine in the picture is missing that but you have yours?

DanK


----------



## SASmith

Smitty, nice find. That is a manual feed model isn't it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan K, the piece you can't see is indeed there on mine, and may be exactly in line with the camera in the pic above. I'd only seen a couple in the last few weeks, resolved that if I ever came across one I'd look closely, then this one appeared on CL. Took several weeks to get a reply from the seller, but it all worked out.

Scott - Yes it is manual feed. That's why the hold down feature is vital (to my way of thinking).

And to cut to the chase, got home a little early today. Wired a switch to the machine, lubed the gearing and threads of the height adjuster rods, and fab'd the spring tab out of a piece of saw plate I'd been saving (already partially cut up) for scrapers. It works AWESOME now. Love this tool, it's just the right size for a ton of stuff that's 'on the bench' type fabrication, if you know what I mean. A keeper.

Still plan on a video, but in the meantime:


----------



## TheFridge

> Finally a decent bevel gauge impulse buy on ebay, $16 dollars to get to my door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tugboater78


Almost bought it too


----------



## walden

Tug:

You'll like that bevel gauge. I have the same one.


----------



## CL810

Dan and Smitty, did you guys feel the earthquake?


----------



## chrisstef

That was just a bhog fart ^


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, looks like she's running great!


----------



## CL810

3.4 on the Richter scale!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

? Really? I had no idea?


----------



## CL810

Easy not to notice a 3.4


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, that is a sweet bench top planer. It looks like it's right about the perfect size for smaller projects


----------



## bandit571

Anyone ever see a group of "pins" like these?









The small ones are magnetic. Most of these have a tip on the end. Like a firing pin tip.

Some are a bit fancy









Not sure if the one with the screw off tip is a pencil of some sort? One is hex sided, with a small rod. on the end of which is a few threads.

All of these came out of a zip lock baggie..price tag merely says $1….

That one is about the size of a .50 cal. bullet/slug…..Mystery pins….


----------



## ToddJB

My friend and loyal mechanic is moving back to Minnesota. Tonight he had a thank you dinner at his shop for his customers. Most of the kids were playing outside with toys. Mine spent the evening taking inventory of his tools and trying out everything they could pick up.


----------



## ksSlim

shaken earth was felt in wichita ks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We will rebuild…


----------



## ToddJB

For John and Dan.


----------



## john2005

^Yeah buddy, thats what I'm talking about. Single or fixie? Looks nice!

And that Woodcox guy, yeah he's the man! Sent a little gift. Wish the photo would do it justice. It has a great feel. Thanks man!


----------



## ToddJB

That's a fine looking wacker there, John. Good job , WC.

And it's a single speed. Just put a freewheel on the origional wheel. I've found most of the hipsters that buy my bikes will go out and buy purple deep wheels immediately so no point in me sexing up the wheelset for them.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, Campy cranks and rings?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> We will rebuild…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Lawl. It's all that dang fracking.


----------



## DanKrager

Yah, I felt it too. House creaked and things wiggled, but no damage.

Got a "new" woodworking toy that I've been hankering for years. Not all of it has arrived yet, so pictures after it arrives. It's kind of a "you suck" deal, and a metal working tool that has strong application to woodworking. You'll see.

Thanks for the clarification, Smitty.

DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Did any of you guys race bmx back in the day? I did and was decent. I was sponsored and traveled when I was 13 and 14, til I quit. Anyway, this was my dream bike back then. Of course I needed the "limo" edition. Mine was nearly exactly like this except redline flight cranks. I've honestly consider buying a bmx bike again to ride with the kids. They feel more natural to me than any others.


----------



## 489tad

TRaleigh!


----------



## lateralus819

While I didn't race Dan, I was an avid biker as a kid. A buddy of mine's dad owned a junk yard and there would be a plethora of new (Trached) bikes come in with many usable parts. I was building a new bike every week lol.

My last BMX style was a killer Royce union, chrome frame, purple lettering. I had it all nice. Then some dink stole it cause he was drunk and needed a ride. Never brought it back.


----------



## walden

Mos: The one with the screw off tip is a traveling scratch awl. The tip would have been inside. You can get replacement tips. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=65175&cat=1,42936,42951

Free shipping at Lee Valley right now for those that have been waiting.


----------



## TheFridge

> We will rebuild…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Awesome.

Edit: on second thought. You should probably leave the chair where it is and file a claim with FEMA.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos: The one with the screw off tip is a traveling scratch awl. The tip would have been inside. You can get replacement tips. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=65175&cat=1,42936,42951
> 
> Free shipping at Lee Valley right now for those that have been waiting.
> 
> - walden


Huh? Did you mean Bandit?


----------



## woodcox

This is very close to my ride less the purple back then. Those same shocks in all. 









Couple buddy's raced pretty regular for awhile. I was the one with the car, a freshly painted pea green '69 Plymouth valiant low rider with six bikes hanging out da trunk just rollin hard from dirt lot to lot.


----------



## chrisstef

No racing bmx but i had a sweet dyno compe and then an even sweeter GT mach one with mags. Man we used to roll in packs around the neighborhood back in the day.


----------



## woodcox

Vintage 26" powerlite. How big to scale red? Your not 15 anymore.


----------



## walden

Haha. Yes Mos. You had a post right above his and I hadn't had my coffee.

I used to have a Redline BMX. I'm riding these now. Lots of great places to ride near me. It's finally nice today, so I'm heading out to mountain bike with the GF.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Vintage 26" powerlite. How big to scale red? Your not 15 anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox


Ya, I love love those bmx bikes though. Very nostalgic for me. I still rode that FA limo when I was 6'4". Only a couple inches taller now. The problem now is that I'm not in that kinda shape anymore. I prolly need gears;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

And if you don't know this movie, we can't be friends.


----------



## walden

That movie was great Red! Super cheesy if you go back and watch it now. But epic back in the day.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has other things to do, bad knees anyway.

Yard sales today…









Spent a total of $8 on these two. Then stopped at the mail box when I got home..









Batchelder Double spokeshave had arrived today. Might need a touch up?


----------



## woodcox

Send me an angel


----------



## SASmith

Earthquake felt here too.
Very brief, probably less than a second or two.
Not too far from New Madrid here, don't want a repeat of that.

Edited to add:
Just checked to see where the earthquake originated from, less than 10 miles from my shop.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Send me an angel
> 
> - woodcox


Actually heard "Break the Ice" in a store the other day. Only in Nebraska. I've got it on dvd, still watch it sometimes. I've got "thrashin" and "gleaming the cube" too.

Mr Ng has got some fast shipping. Now this is a pattern bit! Thing's razor sharp too.


----------



## bandit571

Underneath the rear handle on that Stanley #5 jack plane

Was a "receipt" of sorts. Looks like a Mister

HW Eaton
Miamisburg, OH
March 18, 1899

Bought himself a plane.

It was neatly folded up, and placed under the rear handle.

I may have paid the same amount as Mr. Eaton did…..$3

Don't have a 1899 Stanley catalog handy, though.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, nice pinhead! All carbon?


----------



## widdle

Rad…
Let us know how that bit works out red..Is that a bearing, or a solid material on that cutter ?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Underneath the rear handle on that Stanley #5 jack plane
> 
> Was a "receipt" of sorts. Looks like a Mister
> 
> HW Eaton
> Miamisburg, OH
> March 18, 1899
> 
> Bought himself a plane.
> 
> It was neatly folded up, and placed under the rear handle.
> 
> I may have paid the same amount as Mr. Eaton did…..$3
> 
> Don t have a 1899 Stanley catalog handy, though.
> 
> - bandit571


Cool!


----------



## RPhillips

> Did any of you guys race bmx back in the day? I did and was decent. I was sponsored and traveled when I was 13 and 14, til I quit. Anyway, this was my dream bike back then. Of course I needed the "limo" edition. Mine was nearly exactly like this except redline flight cranks. I ve honestly consider buying a bmx bike again to ride with the kids. They feel more natural to me than any others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


When i was about 12 I got a a Redline RL-20A, it was hazard yellow (think the color of road stripes). I then switched over to Freestyle and got a Haro Master. Still have it at my Mom and Dad's. Then I switched over to skateboarding and did that for about 20 years or so… skateboarding was my life.


----------



## RPhillips

Oh and BMX bandits… loved that one too.


----------



## CL810

Has anyone heard from Grace tools about the screwdriver shanks?


----------



## ToddJB

Not I.


----------



## walden

> Walden, nice pinhead! All carbon?
> 
> - theoldfart


Hey Kev - Yep, all carbon including the seat post, stem, and pedals. She rides real smooth and weighs almost nothing. A pleasure to ride in the mountains.


----------



## jmartel

I prefer mine with motors. 









Back at the track for tomorrow.


----------



## walden

Jmart - How do you carry your bikes? Do you have a trailer? Have fun tomorrow!

Edit - I think I see a trailer semi hidden in the pic.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, there's a motorcycle trailer there behind the car. The trailer is a friends that he lets me borrow since he also has a big enclosed trailer. The black white and neon is my bike and the other is a friend's.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> When i was about 12 I got a a Redline RL-20A, it was hazard yellow (think the color of road stripes). I then switched over to Freestyle and got a Haro Master. Still have it at my Mom and Dad s. Then I switched over to skateboarding and did that for about 20 years or so… skateboarding was my life.
> 
> - RPhillips


My brother was the big skater. I always dabbled in it but was much better at bmx. Eventually my buddy and I realized we had to pick between bmx and hoop dreams. Basketball worked out well for both of us. No regrets…other than selling my bike to buy a stereo;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Rad…
> Let us know how that bit works out red..Is that a bearing, or a solid material on that cutter ?
> 
> - widdle


Big ol' bearing. For the metalworking boys, I think this is really some sort of end mill cutter. I researched those a bit and I don't think Mr N to the G is marking them up much.

I'll give it a shot in the next day or two when I start batching out the curved backs for the chairs.



> I prefer mine with motors.
> 
> - jmartel


That's why I had a sixpack and you had a pony keg….lawlz.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Yeah, trying to get rid of that keg. Hopefully soon. Did get out on the track with the wife for a bit tonight. Albeit I was on a longboard and she was on a bicycle. Mt Rainier is in the background.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Buckethead

Tony, are you in Italy or somewhere in Europe? Those might be LA shots, but looking very European.


----------



## walden

Great shots Tony!


----------



## DanKrager

Metal cutting mills will, of course, cut wood. However, the cutting angles like rake and relief are all different…much beefier on metal mills. Wood "need" much sharper angles for the most part and this leads to less burning and faster cutting. 
That big template bit sure is tempting.
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

I present L'arc de Chat.

Now to build the countertop and install it. Hopefully won't take too long.



















Quiet in here today.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work Pez. I've been working on the Victorian Desktop this afternoon. All ready to rock now


----------



## JayT

Sweet pic, Mos!


----------



## Pezking7p

That pic is so cool. It needs a bubble tower inside!


----------



## chrisstef

Solid work there pez & mosqueffto.

Gotta rework the height of the new porch table. Shoulda paid attention to the new chair height. Close but not finished.


----------



## summerfi

Mos, do I really see one of these inside that computer?










You do impressive work. Victorian is my fav.


----------



## DanKrager

That's a good lookin' electron cruncher, Mos. Mixing old and new works better than oil and water, a LOT better in this case! It would be kinda funny to have a video loop of the hamster inside the computer visible from the front panel.

And I like that table, Stef. Beautiful torch work.

Here's what I've been playing with:








CNC has pre-empted these indexers to a large degree and this seller was not far from paying someone to take it. I'm sure he/she didn't know what they had or didn't care. Three indexing plates came with it, two of which fit. It's kind of a challenge to run one of these…lotsa math involved.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

I woulda tried to make spaghetti with that apparatus dan. Even with your description i aint got a clue what it does lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - whats the finish on that qtr sawn? Stef likey.


----------



## Pezking7p

I took an blowtorch to it. Jk it's just dark walnut Danish oil and wax. It's kinda green. Wish it was just a touch more red.


----------



## RPhillips

Looks like a manual CNC?


----------



## Tim457

Nice work Pez, Mos, and Stef. I spent the weekend putting up 4'x4' hanging garage shelves. Saved a bundle vs getting the 4'x8' ones but had I known how long they take to put up I wouldn't have cheaped out. Lots more storage space now.

Dan, saw a mrpete222 video on those dividing heads. Important for getting 5 evenly spaced bolt holes or however many divisions of a circle you have plates for.


----------



## TheFridge

Dan that thing looks like fun.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Too funny not to share.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like just the guy I need to hire. Better make sure my home owner's insurance is up to date first.


----------



## ToddJB

That dude has never encountered a problem in his life that he couldn't find a solution for.

Pez, I like it. It the cat part removable as you were originally planning?

Dan, I would like more info on your CNC thingy.

Stef, I like the top. Is it a glue up or screwed to cross braces on the bottom?

Tony, I presume you're in Europe. I hope it's fun. Your pictures make me hate other countries a little less.

Had the day off today, Boys. The whole day. My wife took the wee ones for its entirety. It was awesome of her.

Went to our local OWWM gathering at a doctor's house. He had some fun toys. I unfortunately only took one pic. His grandfather left him many hand tools. I thought these were pretty rad










The middle one is a skew

Also found this guy one my journey. I think it's an Atkins.










Handle is not really ding or dent anywhere. Small crack and some paint will need dealt with.










Then spent the evening in the shop making a log-to-lumber jig.



















And adding some lac to my legs.










And now to bed.


----------



## DanKrager

Spaghetti indeed!

Todd, I don't know what else to add. It's a big block of steel with a crank driven internal worm gear that turns the spindle and chuck at a 40:1 ratio. The crank has a stationary dividing plate behind it and a pin that engages the various rings of holes in the plate by adjusting the sweep of the crank. It's designed to be adjustable…can tilt and operate at any angle from vertical to horizontal which is the feature I wanted. Many times I've wanted to flute the outside of an angled bowl or the rim of a plate. While that can be done by hand and I have the tools, it's extremely time consuming…not good for profitable craft work in this weak market area. With the knowledge and math skills to make it work, one can divide a circle into just about any number of segments very accurate.y. It weighs about 100 lbs so I won't be moving it without a lot of thought, but it is super stable!
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Dang looks like a homerun of a shop day todd. The top will be screwed to the framework of sorts with some over sized holes where i cant use the figure 8 fasteners. Its far from anything special but mama wanted it done quickly. Ill likely have to rework some parts come winter time. Ive got a hunch its gonna sag.


----------



## 489tad

Dan K, wow I haven't touched a universal dividing head sense I was a apprentice. YouTube has some videos that might help. I watched one that the author made a plastic see through dividing head and his explanation is pretty good. Machiningmoments YouTube.com/watch?v=MRA6d0fPqgI 
I have a old book that I could copy the section on UDH if you'd like. 
Spaghetti,


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Todd. I've been meaning to make a sled like that.

Today marks thirteen years since Heather and I agreed to Dancing in the Minefields. Think I'll take her out for some sushi.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - whats on the medallion of that saw? I don't know why but that vertical drop at the top of the handle reminds me of a Richardson. Im probably wrong and Bob will probably correct me soon but that's what my gut says.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Red!

Demo, medallion is currently jammed full of petrified turds. I'm waiting for the turd buster to get back from his pond hopping to help break through it.


----------



## RPhillips

Congrats Red!

This year will be 15 with my Heather!


----------



## summerfi

Todd & Stef - That saw handle style was used by a few different makers. It will be interesting to see what yours turns out to be.

Here's a Diamond Edge (Simmons)









Here's a G.H. Bishop









And here's a hardware store saw with WS medallion.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Bob, I might pick a the medallion tonight to see what lies beneath.

How do you go about getting paint off handles - specifically out of the wheat?


----------



## summerfi

I always use oven cleaner on handles to remove all the dirt and oil. Sometimes that softens the paint enough that it will pop off. If not, use a little paint remover. Oven cleaner works great on medallions too. After letting it sit for about 15 minutes, scrub it with a soft brush.


----------



## bandit571

Test drive for a "Trade-in" 









Haven't gotten around to any sharpening. Black Sharpie, then sandpaper for the etch reveal..









No sign of any blueing on the spine, though.


----------



## ToddJB

Over cleaner - check. Thanks, Bob!


----------



## jmartel

Back to working in the shop tonight. Maybe an hour of putting the bike back together for street duty and cleaning up a bit first. Hopefully will be able to get the other 3 doors fitted up on the entertainment center tonight, and the hinges put in tomorrow. Then it's just trim/finish after that I think.


----------



## ToddJB

Would it be easier to apply finish before you install the hinges?


----------



## jmartel

Yes. But I plan on installing them and getting the doors hung correctly, and then removing the hinges when finishing. I don't like chopping mortises for hinges after finish has been applied.


----------



## ToddJB

Got it.


----------



## jmartel

At least when I've done it on boxes, I would do all the sanding/planing before finishing, then cutting the mortises for hinges (since sanding/planing reduces the thickness). Otherwise the hinges would sit proud of the surface if you sand after cutting them.


----------



## Tim457

> Yes. But I plan on installing them and getting the doors hung correctly, and then removing the hinges when finishing. I don t like chopping mortises for hinges after finish has been applied.
> 
> - jmartel


What finish? What happens?

Tony the pictures are sweet, keep em coming.


----------



## woodcox

Small birdcage from a file.


----------



## jmartel

> What finish? What happens?
> 
> Tony the pictures are sweet, keep em coming.
> 
> - Tim


I don't like to correct any scratches that happen from a chisel that gets away from me and scratches it up. Plus, if there's any modifications needing to be done to the frame or door after hanging them, I'd rather not have to refinish it after. I'm sure either way works.


----------



## Mosquito

I like to do hinges before finish as well, but I've never tried post-finish either…

I got the Victorian Desktop completed and now sits upstairs on my wife's desk. Officially complete (except probably including it in the shop update video this week).

Had to go re-plug in the top LED strip, as I noticed in pictures that it wasn't lit up. Better distribution of light now than before. I can't wait to get the pictures edited and uploaded so I can share them. Pretty happy with how it turned out


----------



## ToddJB

> Small birdcage from a file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox


Is this the handle part of a small saw file - you clever minx?

Which leads to my next question, is the whole file heat treated or just the abrasive part?


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, I have a buddy that I'm helping build some brass pieces for a stereo he's making. I just sent him a lot of your projects as inspiration.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"I fell in love again, All things go, all things go, Drove to Chicago…"


----------



## JayT

^ For sale: Set of dining chairs. Some assembly required.

.
.
.

Coming along well, Red.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like an Ikea set. I don't see the Allen wrench in that pic. Please don't tell me your charging them all that money and they have to provide their own allen wrench.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lalz. Glue up party sometime next week? I… well my aunt and uncle will buy the beer;-)

That's still not even all the parts. Should be busting out the big daddy router bit for curved back rails in the next day or two.


----------



## DrDirt

Well - - -I FINALLY, got these two unpacked. I was able to "temporarily" evict the wifes car from the garage side, and have the 1 car shop and overflowed into the 2 car side of the garage. Behind the sander and CMS is a stack of 40 12 foot TREX boards… I just know it will be 100+ degrees when I have time to do it

Unfortunately I took the pic of the planer before getting the tables on and aligned.
Will have to write a review after I use it a bit. Not sure what they used instead of the old sticky cosmoline, but the tables wiped completely clean with a few paper towels… not goopy or sticky at all Just have to get a plug for it.










Sander -










Wifes Aquarium Stand rebuild. Built this ~12 years ago, but the tank sprung a leak and the moulding swelled and curled. So I had to replace all of it, top and bottom. Got the Mohawk toner to get the trim and the panels to match again, now Just spraying it, and getting the tank resealed.


----------



## JayT

About time, Dave. I've got some nice, wide, rough walnut that's been waiting for you to get the beast unpacked and assembled. What time should I bring it over?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Tim457

> Which leads to my next question, is the whole file heat treated or just the abrasive part?
> - ToddJB


The tang isn't hardened Todd. Not as much at least. You can bend them and you can use screw on file handles.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, Tim.


----------



## DrDirt

Hi Jay… have to get the NEMA 6-20P plug first, then it is ready to go. Looking for the plug that lays flat against the wall. True Value only had the "normal straight" plug… same with Lowes. (out of the flat type.)

Still on the "Garage" side until I finish spraying teh Aquarium stand, then I can wheel it in.

It has built in mobile base, however no swivel :-( and the wheels are 90 degrees to what I would prefer.
The machine rolls in the feed direction, where I would prefer to pull it out, be able to run stuff through the put it back against the wall with the tables parallel to the wall.

might have to put an HTC base under it depending how anoying it gets.


----------



## walden

> - AnthonyReed


Tony - I need this style of window for the cabin. How does that spacer piece work that holds open the window? Does it stay attached or is it something that gets removed to close the window?


----------



## Mosquito

I'll probably post this as a project here too, but got the final pictures edited and uploaded tonight… here's a few of them


----------



## JayT

Mos, that has got to be the coolest computer I've ever seen. Well done!!


----------



## RPhillips

Nice Mos… that case is sweet! water cooled and all!

is that an ITX build? One day I'm going to build myself a case…


----------



## Buckethead

I LIKE THE LAVA LAMP IN THERE MOS VERY CLASSY


----------



## Tim457

Hand cut dovetails with a liquid cooled computer. Really never thought I'd see that combination. Very high cool factor, Mos.

As much as I like doing things by hand, I would go giddy like a school girl for a high end 4 post planer like that Dr. Dirt.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys!

Rob, it is ITX, with a right angle riser for the graphics card to be parallel with the motherboard rather than perpendicular. I think it filled out the space a little better, since the height of the case wouldn't have changed due to the radiator size.

Whole thing was a game of inches… The case width and height is only about an inch taller and wider than the radiator, and there's only about an extra inch in length from front to back as well. Enough room to get the tubing and wires between the fan and motherboard, but not much more…


----------



## lateralus819

Got some time in. Got the breadboards done while deciding if to add the drawer on the bottom or not.


----------



## Tugboater78

Test fitting a few cabinets i built today before i start on faceframes and build drawers, and make a top. Missus wanted new cabinets.. top will be ( at the moment, may change, yay pinterest) syp 2x material.









Edit: federal blue milkpaint..


----------



## CL810

Ted's workshop is back on LJ's. He's going by ManySplinters.


----------



## DrDirt

Thanks Tim… got it at the woodworking show in Kansas City (January 24) so yeah!! it sat in the crate for 4 months

they made an offer I couldn't pass up + free shipping (250)

Getting the skunk eye from SWMBO that "you know that can't stay there…RIGHT!!" LOL


----------



## TheFridge

Yall should look up "the saw till for bad axe" projects. Wow. The till is awesome too.

If you see this Anne. I'm sorry. Im a dude and I can't help myself.

And your work is awesome…


----------



## Mosquito

Got the project posted for the Victorian Desktop. Just have to update my forum project logs and it's done


----------



## 7Footer

You fellas are killin' it!

Awesome puter Mos.

WC you are putting out some quality stuff, fantastic.

Tony is such a tease with all these cool pics.

I know several of you guys use that Transtint Dye, anything special I need to know about it? What to I cut it with, water, dna, shellac??

Making a few personalized bottle openers for some of my bros and was thinking about dyeing them, all solid cherry… Gonna do some ink transfers so I can't dye them too dark, but I know nada about dyes.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive used water but i like alcohol better 7. Less grain raising. A spit coat of shellac helps out with color absorption. Cool lookin bottler openers. Your dovetail saw must be missing huh.


----------



## ToddJB

7, how's the fire stuff going?


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks bubba.. That's what I was wondering, I don't like how much water raises grain.. Gonna have to do a little I did use the little Disston saw you sharpened for me a couple years ago to cut the spots for the sides of the catches, that thing still cuts great, I need more time to invest before I try the dovetail route. What you mean by spit coat of shellac? I had a tough time trying to mill that 4/4 cherry in half though, can't seem to my bandsaw dialed in. Approx how much dye you mix with dna? I know it depends on how far it goes, but are you mixing like a pint at a time?

Edit: Pretty well Todd.. We've got a roof and siding now… Right now they are working on spraying some mix of write primer and shellac to seal off the the wood framing that got charred and stinks like smoke… Can post a couple pics later.

Double edit: it's funny because I keep seeing the crews that they send out here to get stuff done and I keep thinking 'man it's gonna take those guys forever, no way this is gonna get done by August.' ... Usually there's only 4 or 5 people total, right now there's only 2 … But these guys are friggin busting it out, making tracks bigtime, I couldn't believe how fast they put all the new insulation, siding and roof on… It's pretty impressive.


----------



## chrisstef

Just a quick thin wash coat to even things out. It should be a little easier to control the dye with it. Hit it with thin coat, sand it back, clean it off and dye away. Maybe we can get hog to chime in.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Then I hear a voice from my soul's core sayin' "Freedom's just a metaphor, and you got nowhere to go…."










I've built a lot of solid jigs with my kids defunct Thomas the Train table


----------



## Tugboater78

Lets work on some saws…


----------



## ToddJB

Just picked up a cutter set for my shaper on the bay. NOS in wooden box with original packaging box too.










Should allow for most of my basic profiles. Though eventually getting some sweet pattern bits like Rojo would be nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Im interested in how that paste works for ya tug.

Nice set of cutters todd. Those should open up some serious options for ya.


----------



## walden

Nice find Todd!


----------



## Tugboater78

Not sure if the paste will work for anything but figured it was worth a try. At worst i can give it to my *********************************** brother to use on his armory, his birthday is this month.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

I dunno man. Waterlog, over in the saw thread, just did an etch with paste and it came out killer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry I can't orient them properly from my phone. Maybe someone can pretty them up.

Camp is great.

All my love,


----------



## ToddJB

That chair is the nuts, Tony. The oil drain lift is a bit excessive though.

Got the first of 2 coats of poly on. The lac prep treatment Hoggers recommended is doing it right.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The design is very cool, I can't help but wonder if this would feel comfortable under my big…red…thighs.


----------



## 7Footer

^lol…. big…red…..rocket errrrrrrrrr thighs

Tony quit fapping to Caitlyn Jenner an get your pics oriented.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, all you need for pattern cutting on the shaper with any profile you have, is a 3/4" bore bearing of just about any available OD. You can put the bearing on top or bottom. If you want to be fussy about OD, then have a machinist friend turn a press fit collar to the appropriate OD. Love your set of cutters. I already had the three bit molding cutters in just about any profile available, so I had a machinist make me a three bit holder to fit the shaper. Along with the bearing, shaped profiles are easy. It's surprising how flexible and versatile such an arrangement is.

Thought of you when I saw this. Tempting.
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That chair is the nuts, Tony. The oil drain lift is a bit excessive though.
> 
> Got the first of 2 coats of poly on. The lac prep treatment Hoggers recommended is doing it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Looks great. Share the laq prep treatment. I've been sealing most this with sealcoat (dewax shellac) before poly lately, and I like the results.

DanK- you don't think having a spiral pattern bit would help with tearout and going against the grain?


----------



## ToddJB

Sad news about the cutters, after some deeper research that set was not designed for my shaper - it was designed for smaller shapers. I hadn't heard back from the seller yet though and so I shot them a message and they were happy to cancel the order. So that's good.

Dan, that's a nice door set. Actually though, the only cutters that came with my shaper were the same kit. Mine even has the wooden box like this:










But at this point I typically need just basic radius' and what not.

I have a small grizzly shaper that I'm holding off on selling right now because it came with a router collet that I use for those actions now.



> Looks great. Share the laq prep treatment. I ve been sealing most this with sealcoat (dewax shellac) before poly lately, and I like the results.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I doubt I'm doing anything different than anyone else, I'd just never done it this way before. Lightly sanded the old finish to get all the gunk and crappy spots off, wiped it down a few times with MS to clean and blend, put two coats of SealCoat on it with a foam brush. Then the above pic is my first coat of Minwax Poly Gloss applied via a MS soaked rag. I'll lightly sand tonight and put another coat of poly on, then my last coat will be Arm-R-Seal Satin.

Then I'll flip it and start in on the top.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I see, I now know poly builds a lot faster when the wood has been sealed with sealcoat. I sure wouldn't think it makes for a "weaker" finish or bond. Would it?

Bunch more of "low grade" walnut from Paul. There's a few board where 50% will end up in the burn pile. That's ok, I didn't get charged for those parts. Should be enough there for seats.


----------



## ToddJB

Wouldn't it make sense to use crotch walnut for the seats?

I don't think the sealcoat will make it weaker.


----------



## TheFridge

You said crotch


----------



## ToddJB

Wouldn't it make sense to use crotch walnut for the seats?

I don't think the sealcoat will make it weaker.


----------



## chrisstef

Twice ^. Double the pleasure.

Damnit Tony, camp looks awesome. How are the councilors? Hope you don't get your panties stolen in another raid like you did last year but im happy that you were able to put that behind you and move on from it.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, BRK, spiral cutters cut "up grain" better than straight cutters most of the time if not all the time. Two things: 1. Shaper cutters can be reversed, as in flipped over, and by running the shaper "backwards" you can cut downhill all the time. 2. If you have a cutter like this one below, grain direction becomes almost irrelevant. 









If you do a lot of chair work, furniture work, case work, just about anything that requires assembly you will find a shaper with a spiral toothed cutter to be a good investment for pattern cutting. Not just curvy parts, but the straight ones can be shaped identically with templates very efficiently.

Todd, what model is the big shaper and how big is the spindle on iit?

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Delta HD.










It currently has a 3/4 spindle. But an array of spindle sizes are available for it, just not the one that was for that kit.


----------



## Slyy

Missed out a bit in the last couple days it seems, been getting prepped for stinkin summer class this week.

T - some awesome sights you're checking out it seems.

7 - nice to hear the cleanup/repair is going better than on track by the sound of it. Hard to forget what the place looked like post fire, melted canopys and smokey outlines and all!

Todd - shapper outa be great now that your building up some good cutters. Your shop space is so awesome with all the vintage goodness floating around there.

Class is gonna be fun this semester, I'm the only guy in there and in 3 weeks we get to do a lab where everyone brings in some fecal specimens. Outa be a great time…..


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, that's not a "shop", It's a factory!


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, that s not a "shop", It s a factory!
> 
> - theoldfart


OSHA would not approve.


----------



## bandit571

My QUIET Space is about rebuilt









Seems the "old" one was bent down by the latest storms and rain. Was just glorified conduit for a frame. Now we have 4×4 corner posts, and 2x rafters, and metal plates to tie it all together. And to the house. 









All I kept was some of the rods to tie the screens up to. Set into holes drilled into the posts, with a screw to lock them in.

Shade Tree Carpentry, INC?


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Bandit, is that a screened in area? Keep them skeeters away.


----------



## Mosquito

> Keep them skeeters away.
> 
> - ToddJB


I see how it is Todd…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

DanK- If I haven't said it before, thanks for taking the time to answer our silly questions. Your like a wealth of knowledge…n' stuff;-)

William Ng's Big Daddy router bit:
Is it big a little intimidating to use at first? Yes
Does it work very well? Yes
Am I glad I bought it? Yes.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks BRK. I've been around the block several times and have had a wealth of experiences in various fields over the years, from which I have learned much and will pass it forward freely. But..that cutter is cute compared to a honking 6" high one about 4" in diameter on an 1 1/4" shaft spun by 7 HP three phase that can profile a 4×4 easily! Now THAT intimidated me the first AND second time, but like your bit, once you learn how it behaves, not so bad. I'm just trying to anticipate and enable your shaper needs! LAWL.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

> DanK- If I haven t said it before, thanks for taking the time to answer our silly questions. Your like a wealth of knowledge…n stuff;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


+1


----------



## Tugboater78

Been bustin arse all day cleaning up shop, yard, house. Locking/securing everything up for another boat trip.

One of our boats found a body between them after going through Cincinnati yesterday, gonna be great to hear whats up with that in the mornin. Usually such things, puts the USCG on thier toes and thier eyes on the company that woke them up, so fun times.

I Also want to thank everyone on here for all the advice and tidbits about how things work, even if i am nowhere near having the ability to use them in the near future.


----------



## chrisstef

Im goin through rust withdrawals.


----------



## racerglen

Drop by my place, I'll gladly let you sniff my 607…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Evidently this is rainout weather in Council Bluffs. I think it misted around 11am. Darn, I had some new sunflower seeds I wanted to try.


----------



## chrisstef

New seeds? Youre a flavored seed guy? Stef disappointed.


----------



## ToddJB

Red's been referring to Jake as "sunflower" lately.


----------



## bandit571

Lights are now up, and on in the Gazebo









There ARE some skeeters welcome









Waiting for dark to se how well it lights up









Even mowed the yard today….working harder as retired than I did working at the day job..


----------



## Slyy

> Red s been referring to Jake as "sunflower" lately.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'll be your Huckleberry Todd.



> Im goin through rust withdrawals.
> 
> - chrisstef


Hear ha there Stef, this summer's busier than I expected. Wish I'd have time for some good hunting.

Got a bit of work done after class today


----------



## ToddJB

That's a handsome set of breasts you've got there, Jake.

Looking good, Bandit


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> New seeds? Youre a flavored seed guy? Stef disappointed.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ha, I like regular seeds too, but I love spicy stuff. They get me with the hot flavors.

Shops lookin great Jake. I nearly applied for a job in Tulsa, then I remember Okie summers. You can have 'em;-)


----------



## bandit571

It is DARK out there









Seems to be ok as far as lighting it up..


----------



## TheFridge

Lighting up is preferable to on fire 

Bandit do you have an eBay store or whatever those things are?


----------



## DanKrager

Parteeeeee time at Bandits! Only two chairs and I don't see the keg, so byos. Looks inviting Bandit!
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Got those at OddLots on clearence for $10…

Basically, just Christmas tree lights, single strands they hooked into one mass. Has a ring to hang it from the middle, and five strands swing out. One has the plug. I put up a small hook to hang the center.

Just a 10' x 10', not too much room….


----------



## Slyy

It's a few towns away so having a buddy picking it up but adding this to the stable very soon!









Should fit pretty well with its similar vintage brethren in the shop.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Jake, you're well on your way to having a full blown vintage craftsman shop.

If you've got some time (hours) you should look through my buddy Dave's garage journal thread.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103099

Edit: I wonder what that Jointer looks like now 7 years after that pic was taken.


----------



## Slyy

> Shops lookin great Jake. I nearly applied for a job in Tulsa, then I remember Okie summers. You can have em;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Not exactly mild I would call them. Supposedly going to be cooler than usual this summer. Beats a couple years ago where we had something like 117 straights days of 100+ degrees. It ain't a dry heat either…...

Todd - I have definitely oogled over that setup before on your buds garage. Stumbled on that thread a while back when looking for info on my DrillPress. His attention to detail (like that awesome cabinet work) is seriously impressive.


----------



## walden

Okay, if anyone is interested. Amazon currently has the four piece Stanley Sweetheart 750 chisel set on sale for $70 including shipping. I think the eight piece set is something like $155. (there is a $10 discount taken at checkout to get that price on each set.)

I know some of you have been looking, so I thought I would throw this out there.


----------



## bandit571

There is a set at Menards, hanging on a hook….$79.95 everyday..


----------



## ToddJB

That's a pretty great deal. Sub $20 per chisel.


----------



## RPhillips

That's a pretty good deal Walden!

I have these and have no real complaints about them. Takes a little time to get the backs flat, but you only have to do it once. They seem to hold an edge really well. I got the 8 piece set for around $170.


----------



## DanKrager

I'd rather suffer the wrath of SWMBO for doing woodworking in the living room than take the risk of messing up that shop of Dave's! WOW.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. It's pretty cool, but I appreciate that he uses it, it is not just a show piece. Currently his focus has shifted some from shop build out and old tools to rebuilding an Old Toyota 4runner. When he throws himself into something he goes full tilt.


----------



## Tugboater78

Just drove the 4 hrs to Evansville, Indiana to catch a boat, now i gotta wait till they show up at the cityfront…

They coming down around the bend upper dead center of the pic..

Wondering how many LJs i am near… lol


----------



## walden

I got a little tingly in the under carriage when I saw that vintage Craftsman tool chest in Dave's garage. That place looks so cool!

I picked up this old Craftsman toolbox a few months ago. I love it!


----------



## ToddJB

> I got a little tingly in the under carriage when I saw that vintage Craftsman tool chest in Dave s garage. That place looks so cool!
> 
> - walden


Yea man. My Waterloo set is slightly newer than his Craftsman set, but the small difference between them make a world of difference in cool factor.


----------



## walden

I need to come down and see the new additions to your shop Todd. It's been a while.


----------



## CL810

One.



> Just drove the 4 hrs to Evansville, Indiana to catch a boat, now i gotta wait till they show up at the cityfront…
> 
> Wondering how many LJs i am near… lol
> 
> - Tugboater78


----------



## ToddJB

Also, in this pic, you'll see the death by fire Unisaw that now resides in my shop.










Dave took it from our buddy Keith when he had the fire, and then Dave had a great purge so it ended up in my shop, where it will eventually be parted out as I restore my other Uni.


----------



## walden

I thought that saw looked familiar.


----------



## ToddJB

> I need to come down and see the new additions to your shop Todd. It s been a while.
> 
> - walden


Indeed. Right now it's a train wreck, but if we're honest that is it's state most of the time. Actually as I was sitting around last night watching finish dry I was doing some shop scheming. I really do have a plan in my head as to what "finished" looks like. I might get there by retirement.


----------



## racerglen

" I might get there by retirement." 
Good luck with that Todd, remember we're in an ever changing world, especialy if you frequent ebay, garage sales, auctions,.... oh shut up Glen..

(forgot LJ's..)


----------



## Tugboater78

> One.
> 
> Just drove the 4 hrs to Evansville, Indiana to catch a boat, now i gotta wait till they show up at the cityfront…
> 
> Wondering how many LJs i am near… lol
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> - CL810


Hopped onboard!









Not my usual boat.. the guy i normally replace stayed on for a bit of OT


----------



## ToddJB

I'm don't mean finished, as in, "there it's perfect it will never go through another iteration ever again". I mean finished as in, "there, I'm pleased, it's functional, efficient".


----------



## Slyy

I hear ya for sure Todd, feel Mos and I have a bit in common in that "finished, functional, effecient" in that both our current locations are temporary. It's hard to find a final form when I have to aim to make it removable when we get a permanent house. Though I'm for sure in the "a used shop is never a clean shop" camp when it comes to nearly any timeshot look at my workspace, it's clean when I can't use it, way too messy when I am.


----------



## ToddJB

My biggest issue with a messy shop is (I think), if everything doesn't have a place, nothing has a place. If I have to put thought into where something should go, I've put too much energy into it and I just set it down on the table.

That is why I've been focusing on building tills and organization, so that everything has a designated spot. I think that tools organization is attainable, but materials is where I think I'll have the hardest time. None of my materials are nicely cut lumber store boards. It's all reused crap wood that just keeps piling on top of each other. Chemicals is another that I struggle to keep organized. I have a billion cans of paints, finishes, restro chemicals, seems like every project I do requires a different can of something to come into the shop.

The struggle is real.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Maybe you need a visit from ol' Rojo. I'll get your bidness organized.

It's Official! I got the management job in Northern Iowa. I start July 1st and we will be moving later this summer. I'm friggin stoked.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea. Congrats Red. Northern Iowa …. you gonna have to root for the cyclones? A new big red shop is gonna be epic. I can feel it.


----------



## ToddJB

F Yea, Buddy! Congrats. I'm proud of ya.

So will you just commute until you can relocate? How far is that for you?


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats and good luck with the new gig. What city are we talking about? Is it pretty sparsely populated?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Fellas. It kinda drug on because the guy I'm replacing is taking a job with the govn't and he pushed his resignation back several times. Director told me today that I had the job all along, they just couldn't make it official til he resigned. Best part is they came up on salary to where I wanted. No pay cut like I feared.

Shane, we'll be looking at several small towns in the Ames area. Ames is about 60K, the rest of the towns are pretty small.

And yes, I dig the Cyclones bball program, so I plan on taking in some games.

Regular hours, Monday thru Friday. Sleeping in my own bed every night. Coaching my kids sports without hassle. I don't even know what going to do with myself.


----------



## ShaneA

Too bad the Cyclones lost the Mayor. Could be a set back, but they are a big draw…even here in KC at tourney time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Red!!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Last six hour leg of 17 hours flying…..


----------



## darinS

Grats Red!! Best of luck with the new gig.


----------



## GEdmonds

Congrats, Red. I served time in Ames a while back. Great Plains Pizza is my favorite pizza place in the world. Their wheat pizza crust is the best!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congrats Red


----------



## JayT

Congrats Red. If you need any help moving … call Shane. ;-)


----------



## byerbyer

Awesome news Red. Congrats!


----------



## CL810

Congrats Red! Happy you got what you wanted. And all that spare time you're thinking about….. Believe me, there are lots of people planning how you're gonna fill it! ;-)

EDit: I see working part time at Benchcrafted in your future!!



> Regular hours, Monday thru Friday. Sleeping in my own bed every night. Coaching my kids sports without hassle. I don t even know what going to do with myself.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## summerfi

Way to go Red! I always knew you'd look good in a suit and tie. Company president is attainable, you know. Living in a town of 60K should be nice. I'm happy for ya.


----------



## Slyy

Gratz Red, sounds like it's nothing but a positive move you guys. Happy for ya! Might have to meet up for some ISU v OSU games sometime maybe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well done, Red. CB is losing a good one, but their loss is Ames' gain. And good on U-P for recognizing talent when they see it!


----------



## racerglen

Three cheers and a few hi 5's, all right Red !


----------



## walden

Nice Red! That's great news! Congrats


----------



## 489tad

That's great news Red!


----------



## theoldfart

Red, first good news I've had today, made me smile! Congrats and best wishes for continued success!


----------



## Buckethead

WOOOT! (A triple O woot for red's new gig!)

Nice work.


----------



## TheFridge

Glad to hear a ginger succeeding. Cylcones as in Iowa state state cyclones as in the Cyclones that beat OSU in 2011 and we still have to hear about it today cyclones?

Edit: from OSU of course


----------



## Tim457

Congratulations, Red, that's awesome.


----------



## TheFridge

The end is in sight


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey thanks for all the Congrats fella. Feelin the love. I won't forget you all when I'm a big shot someday. lawlz.

This is gonna be one crazy summer. Not totally excited about setting up my shop all over again. Oh well. Maybe Shop de Rojo version II with be epic.


----------



## RPhillips

Congrats' Red! That's awesome!

I have similar news, I interviewed Tues morning for an internal position and received word yesterday that the job was mine for the taking.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, free train tickets for LJ's


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet Rob. The training job? That's great.


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Rob. Wishing you much success in your new position.


----------



## ToddJB

Lucky for me someone didn't know what they had and it didn't draw other folks attention.


----------



## RPhillips

Thanks guys

yep, the training job. Lots of work ahead of me, but I'm looking forward to it. I'll be getting very famillar with Word, Excel, and Auto CAD in the very near future.


----------



## ToddJB

That awesome, Rob.

Just got some sad news. The wee one is a she-beast


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Rob.


----------



## johnstoneb

Congrats Red.


----------



## Airframer

Well the signs were there Todd…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congrat Rob.

Sorry about the car wreck Todd.

Enjoying time off:


----------



## TheFridge

Girls can be vicious animals. I watched my almost 2 yo baby girl take down my 3 1/2 yo son and put him in a head lock. shes like Godzilla in miniature form.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge , I was depending on you for a "women drivers" joke.


----------



## TheFridge

So my wife got into a wreck week before last. Somehow she rubbed up against the car in front of her while going around her. Scratched her car up from front to read bumper and the other only had damage in a 4×4 area where the fender flares out at the tire. Still have no idea how it's possible. Women.

Edit: how about this?

Why are women's feet smaller than men's?


----------



## TheFridge

So they can stand closer to the sink

This is the gentlest womanly joke I know. The others will prob get me banned


----------



## Slyy

Paul the greens and the steak look awesome. The strawberries I dig, the thing on top of them looks more like at odds expertise, perhaps he'll comment?

Rob - glad to hear the promotion, gotta climb that ladder man.

Todd - just remind the girl to check her lanes and blind spot next time. Though not sure you can buff that scratch out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Rob- congrats to you too. My friends in management/training all say the first year is the roughest. I'm sure there will be a lot of learning and some stress involved, but we're up to it.

Dear Lebron, basketball is a team sport.


----------



## TheFridge

Even when LBJ was hitting shots they still kept up. When he doesn't…


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, RJ's?


----------



## dbray45

Congrats on the promotions guys, it is great when your hard work is recognized and rewarded.
Congrats again


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, RJ s?
> 
> - theoldfart


Yes, Sir. It does appear to be missing one of the smaller sizes.


----------



## jmartel

Catching up since I was at work for 17 hours yesterday…

Congrats Red and Rob. Sounds like some good things happening your way.

Todd, bummer about the car. Looks like you had a good glue joint though because that didn't fail. So that's something.


----------



## JayT

Todd, look at the bright side. She'll be able to take care of herself and the boys when she becomes a teenager. Should make your job easier.

So what was the score on the bits?


----------



## ToddJB

$30 shipped. Comparatively to what I see them go for on the bay, I feel good about it.



> Looks like you had a good glue joint though because that didn t fail. So that s something.
> 
> - jmartel


Yea. There is a small spot that is right at the glue line, but most of it is wood failure. I do think, in retrospect, my design should have allowed for the fenders to be a bit thicker.

I'll attempt to reglue it, and then set it on shelf until she's a bit older.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, what's the missing size? I think I have one in my chest.


----------



## RPhillips

Thanks guys. I'm looking forward to it. In taking this job, I also hope to get more constructive shop time.

Speaking of which, I just moved all my stuff into the other side of the garage. It's much smaller (one car), but I can use the entire area, unlike the current situation, which i have to share with all the kids crap, storage, and the wife's van in the winter. I was using the small side to to house all my RC car racing stuff, but since those days are on hold, I'm going to pack that stuff up and use it as my work shop.

I want to someday incorporate +90% hand tools in my shop, and I think a smaller shop will work just fine. Now I just need to actually start making some projects that aren't shop related.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bummer about the car Todd. I've got some wood toys from my uncle I had to just put up. Couldn't take the kids hammering on them.

edit: uh….nevermind


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, what s the missing size? I think I have one in my chest.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks Kev! I'll let you know when they show up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Thanks guys. I m looking forward to it. In taking this job, I also hope to get more constructive shop time.
> 
> I want to someday incorporate +90% hand tools in my shop, and I think a smaller shop will work just fine. Now I just need to actually start making some projects that aren't shop related.
> 
> - RPhillips


Congrats, Rob, sounds like good stuff on the job front!

RE: Shop space, hand tool work is certainly doable in a smaller area. The 'wood floor' area I work in 90% of the time is pretty close to being 'one-car garage' sized. I think LJ Mads' actual footprint is smaller than that; he gets all kinds of stuff done.


----------



## jmartel

Yuri works in like a 100sqft shop I think. Pretty small. I haven't seen him on here in a while.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Red and Rob!

Red, you're gonna need help to move those benches.

Todd, that car looks like our riding mower looks after the wife played bumper car with it.


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats Red!

Congrats Rob!

Cheers fellas!

Sucks about the car there Todd, man your shop is looking great though brah.

Lebron looked fantastic last night Red! He gonna have to shoulder the load if they have any shot.. He could've gotten off a way better shot at the end of regulation though, and Shumpert's shot almost went in too…. Cavs are uber screwed if Kryie can't play though. Golden State has too much firepower. Fuggin Mo-Buckets came in and demanded respect! lol.

Where ya been Tony…. 17 hours is a long a$$ time to sit in a plane! Or was that the whole trip including layovers.

We've got walls, a ceiling, insulation, they are working on the wiring and heating/cooling system right now… Gonna have 320 amp service up in this B, that's gonna be sweet. 













































^My dog is a notorious toy thief (other dog at work flips that bowl upside down and pushes it around the ground with his nose making weird noises all day long, its hilarious).


----------



## chrisstef

Shops lookin good again 7. Looks like theyre moving along nicely with very few set backs. Makes my construction heart smile. Your pooch is a trip, ive got such a soft spot for yellow labs. Big dopey bastards.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, you re gonna need help to move those benches.
> 
> - duckmilk


Mike, the railroad pays for a professional moving company. Those poor souls.

Obviously a good sized garage or shop is high on my list for housing, but I can make a 2car garage work if the house is everything we want. We'll see.


----------



## duckmilk

> Mike, the railroad pays for a professional moving company. Those poor souls.
> 
> Obviously a good sized garage or shop is high on my list for housing, but I can make a 2car garage work if the house is everything we want. We ll see.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Wow, good score on the moving company ;-)

How about a huge yard where you can build a dedicated shop?


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Stef, yeah she is really something, a big ole goofy girl… Wife always give me $hit about the fact that I didn't want to get a dog for the longest time, we had fights and stuff over it, and then I finally got her Phoebe for her birthday (I've always loved dogs I just thought it would tie us down and whatnot)... and I now I love that dog so fuggin much, she's my little buddy, she's the best.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Dinks.



> Wow, good score on the moving company ;-)
> 
> How about a huge yard where you can build a dedicated shop?
> 
> - duckmilk


Normally I'd be up for something like that, but I don't want to toss a bunch of money in a place if we don't know we're staying there. It's tough to get upgrades out of a house when you sell it. Ask Stef. Lawlz. 
I won't even look at fixeruppers. I got that outta my system with this house.

Going into management with the railroad, you just kinda know that we might have to relocate again if I want to move up. Might be in a couple years, might be twenty, hard to tell. Northern Iowa sounds good for now. We'll just go from there.


----------



## jmartel

I wanted a fixer upper originally when we were looking for a house. Too bad they were going to stupid amounts of money. More than my 6 year old (at the time) townhouse that was bigger and had a bigger garage.


----------



## chrisstef

Where tony spent all his vacation money:


----------



## ToddJB

I've tried for a total of 2 hours today to try to get a hold of someone at the IRS. Got a letter last night saying we didn't pay our taxes. We did. I've got the bank statement to prove it. Multiple routes have got me to a message that says "Do to high call volume we cannot take your call today" and just hangs up. I finally got spoke with someone and she said, give me just a second, and transferred me the the message that says ""Do to high call volume we cannot take your call today".

Now I'm currently on hold to speak with another person who has no power or a helpful bone in their body that will just send me to another voicemail only to be disconnected.

I hate you, IRS.


----------



## DanKrager

> One.
> 
> Just drove the 4 hrs to Evansville, Indiana to catch a boat, now i gotta wait till they show up at the cityfront…
> 
> Wondering how many LJs i am near… lol
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> - CL810


Two. Where did you drive from?

Edit: Nevermind, you came in from the opposite direction, but I'm only 1 1/2 hours away….shop there often. 
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Sucks Todd, yeah they're a B to get on the phone. The letters usually just ask you to respond if you disagree, so you can make copies of the check or other proof you paid and the date, etc and mail it back to them certified.

Nice Rob, you in for a move because of the training too?


----------



## bandit571

Day one of 40 Yard Sales is done…..whew. 
Spent $2 at one place for a handful of bits









and a couple handle-less items









The one WITH a handle came from a $15 tool box









Now, WHY would I pay that much for a plastic box?









But, there wasn't a single ratchet in it, so









I spent $2.50 on these. The Brace is a Stanley 10" No. 923, the little chisel is a Buck Brothers 1/8" sash, the ratchet is a Thorsen 1/2 drive. Not too sure about the nail puller thingy, yet.

And, to think, I get to go out tomorrow morning and do the rest of the yard sales…..there are about 40 to go…


----------



## duckmilk

> I ve tried for a total of 2 hours today to try to get a hold of someone at the IRS. Got a letter last night saying we didn t pay our taxes. We did. I ve got the bank statement to prove it. Multiple routes have got me to a message that says "Do to high call volume we cannot take your call today" and just hangs up. I finally got spoke with someone and she said, give me just a second, and transferred me the the message that says ""Do to high call volume we cannot take your call today".
> 
> Now I m currently on hold to speak with another person who has no power or a helpful bone in their body that will just send me to another voicemail only to be disconnected.
> 
> I hate you, IRS.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd, do you have an accountant? (I have to use one because of the nature of our deductions) If so, take the letter to them and let them take care of it. It requires a documentation af letters (copies and return receipt documentation) and snail mail to get anything accomplished> Do NOT try to take care of this over the phone. You will get NO results and just cause you frustration. Hand it over to a professional and get a good nights sleep.
Oh, and have a beer


----------



## Slyy

Mega bummer Todd. One thing I love about the IRS: if we owe you money, come get it in 3 years or forget about it. You forgot to pay us $17 in income tax in 1997: that'll be a $457 check made out to Internal revenue please, thanks.

There's not enough beer in the world I could send you to make the phone call more please tell, sorry bud.

Bandit not that I'm counting down, but 10 more months until I get my weekends back and on a normal work schedule, can't waint for the rust hunting. Good luck on yours mang.


----------



## walden

Duck: I have an accountant for that very reason. Well worth the $200 per year!


----------



## summerfi

Todd, that's been my experience trying to call gov't agencies in Wash DC. They seem to hire the dregs of society, are grossly understaffed, and most don't care if they help you or not. One time my federal retirement checks stopped coming. I tried for days to call the Office of Personnel Management. When I FINALLY got someone, they told me my checks stopped coming because I was dead. I'd like to be president for a day and clean house.


----------



## walden

I'm a happy camper tonight. I love Bridge City Tool Works adjustable squares. I got the big one for a great price a few years ago and have been looking for a 9 inch ever since. I finally found it. It's from 1994 and was still in the box. The best part is I paid 1994 prices for it!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^If you ever meet Chris Vesper, don't say his tools are on the same level as Bridge City. He takes offense to that.


----------



## lateralus819

^Lol.


----------



## walden

Haha! Tool makers can be big babies sometimes.


----------



## 489tad

Todd that sucks. You have proof don't sweat it. Send them a copy of their letter with a letter of you own showing them you paid. That should take care of it. But don't, don't toss the IRS letter or your proof. If they F up once the can do it again.

Tool Makers can be babies, I love it!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. Ya Walden, hate to talk crap, but I will anyway. Maybe I caught Vesper at a bad time, I dunno. Like I said, I managed to offend him by saying his stuff was on the level of Bridge City. Then, he called David Barrons DT guides "trinkets." Heather tugged on my elbow because she could tell I was about to pour his beer on his head….I refrained.

Barron does have something that Aussie lacks…..class.


----------



## 7Footer

I feel ya Todd… Been there a few times, it's so ridiculous, irs is the worst.

I am loving how these things are turning out… I decided against dyeing these since I'm not sure on what color to go and after talking to the finish guy from my local woodcraft and him showing me a bunch of samples and totally popping rod about this product, i'm gonna try this general finishes seal-a-cell and then my final finish, prob the amber lac mix.. I did a few samples and the amber lac mix looked the best…

I'm getting pretty solid with the ink transfers… and I love the fonts I found for these.. 









Ready for their respective ink….









Lol, Max Dose….


















The seal-a-cell makez the grain twerk.









This was suppose to be live-edge-ish on the front edge of the little catch, but I sanded too much….

















I think I got all them all pretty well bookmatched too, I tried to make them all flow and i think they do!


----------



## 7Footer

.


----------



## RPhillips

> ....managed to offend him by saying his stuff was on the level of Bridge City. Then, he called David Barrons DT guides "trinkets." Heather tugged on my elbow because she could tell I was about to pour his beer on his head….I refrained.
> 
> Barron does have something that Aussie lacks…..class.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Guess it takes a good "Tool" to make a great "Tool Maker"

by the looks of his site's offerings, he should have taken it as a compliment. Bridge City Tools has something he lacks, innovation and apparently, class.

Glad you didn't waste your beer…


----------



## walden

Red: That's a funny, yet sad story on his part. Glad Heather stopped you.

7: Those are cool looking. Great job!


----------



## walden

I need to vent for a minute. I think my heart is a little too big sometimes.

I had two guys in my small town that wanted to learn woodworking, but both of them were broke and couldn't afford the tools to get started. Long story short, I spent the last two years buying each of them $400 worth of antique tools. I don't have a lot of money, but I wanted them both to have the opportunity to follow their dreams. I also restored each tool and taught them both how to use the tools.

One guy was a good listener and is now in professional woodworking school. He wants to make a career out of it. The other guy doesn't listen at all and keeps showing up at my door with the damaged tools saying it's my fault he doesn't know how to use them. This happened again yesterday. I finally told him he was cut off and would have to figure it out himself from here on out.

I guess a 50% success rate isn't bad, but it blows me away somebody can be so ungrateful as to blame their mentor for their own lack of listening or giving a crap for that matter.

Rant over. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, had a couple beers last night. Got me all riled up talkin smack

Still Walden, I have no idea how idea how you can work with that bridge city crap. They're really just "novelties with sharp edges." lawlz.


----------



## ShaneA

If you helped one person Walden, that would be my focus. I know I would have found that helpful. Definitely would have sped the learning curve. Just trying to help is commendable.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Walden, those boundaries are tough. I like to help people too, but sometimes you just gotta know how to tell a guy to get lost if he's taking advantage of you.

Nice job on the beer thingy's 7. Oh ya, they flow. Like beer cheese soup.


----------



## Tim457

Walden 50% is a really good success rate. Not saying it's always the case, but sometimes there's a reason people are broke. You can't fix everyone, so I agree, focus on the one you did help. Good for you for even trying. You still probably made a positive impact on the other guy, just maybe not like you hoped. Cutting him off might do even more good for him.

Those are solid, 7.


----------



## JayT

> I guess a 50% success rate isn t bad, but it blows me away somebody can be so ungrateful as to blame their mentor for their own lack of listening or giving a crap for that matter.
> 
> - walden


Good on you for trying to help, walden. Getting one guy back on his feet and into a new career he may love is awesome! The other guy is going to have to learn responsibility sometime. If you know that you did the best you could, then sometimes you just have to live with that.

Try teaching in a public school like I did for eight years. Too many times, parents and students both blame the teacher when something doesn't go right. Imagine what happens when you tell a parent "OK, so if 90% of the class passed the test, how is it my fault little Johnny didn't?" Then you find out that instead of working on the assignments, the kid spends every evening playing video games for hours and all the parents can say is "We just can't figure out how to motivate him to do his schoolwork." Um, how about taking away the games until the schoolwork is done properly?


----------



## jmartel

Time to build a fence, I guess. Old fence is down already. Goal is to get the posts and rails done today.

Bummer, walden. Always sucks when you go out of your way for someone and they don't appreciate it and throw you under the bus. I've basically stopped talking to the guy I built the blanket chest last year for similar things.

Red, I think you probably should have gone off on him, but you are a better man than I.

7', those are looking real nice. Gotta love cherry.


----------



## walden

Thanks guys. Focusing on the guy I helped is probably the best way to go. He did call me the other day to say thank you and to say his instructors keep coming over to his tool box to admire the antique hand tools he has. He also said they were very impressed that he came to the school with the ability to quickly and accurately sharpen all of his tools free-hand.


----------



## DanKrager

Like it, Walden. Like it a LOT! Goodonya!
DanK


----------



## RPhillips

Walden, now that you have an open spot, I know just the guy to fill it. 

I would love to have the opportunity to have someone that knows what they are doing teach me hands on. I get so fixated on something being absolutely perfect that it makes it difficult for me to try sometimes. I learn very well from someone showing me how to do something, because I then feel that I can I do it just as easy, reading something from a book doesn't work for me. Wish it did.


----------



## chrisstef

Love the cap catchers 7.

Ya cant reach em all walden. Embrace the ones you have.

Pimp your porch.


----------



## Slyy

7 twerking grain for sure, pretty confident the recipients are gonna be stoked.

Red gotta feeling it's good for Vesper Heather was there to stay your wit by the sound of it, sometimes it's satisfying to let it get out though.

Walden it's a good thing ya did for the one guy who cared. Blows that someone else ruined the party but the first guy is definitely at the heart of the take away. Makes for a nice legacy to help one that might return the favor to another guy down the line, it's your initiative that sets that train in motion.

Big 'ol hunk of 50's craftsman iron is on its way to my place tomorrow. My buds got a nail in both bones of one leg and one in the other and still managed to get the 6" jointer on the back of his truck, definitely earned a beer or two when I see him tomorrow. Also purchased my first item of eBay and have a no 45 heads my way as well, now I just gotta find some cutters…


----------



## ToddJB

I'm glad the others guy is doing something with your generosity, Walden, but I wish you wouldn't have outted me like that…

Stef, I love the big enclosed BP. Table and lights - very nice.

7, cap catchers are looking great.

Jfence, did the neighbor get a wild hair up is butt, or was this a planned build day?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, looks like your under the influence once again, everything in that pic is warped! Looks good buddy, time for a cold one.

Walden, good job paying it forward. Karma will have its way with both of your proteges.

Jake, got one of them myself. Works like a charm, even got a second set of knives.


----------



## RPhillips

Stef, looks great. good job brah…


----------



## CL810

+1 to Karma will sort it out Walden.


----------



## jmartel

Semi-planned. I had the weekend free for once and was going to take Monday off of work. Then work got stupid busy. Thursday I was working from 730am until after midnight and Monday and Tuesday I have to drive 2 hours north plus probably a late day working Tuesday as well. So it wasn't ideal, but should work out.

It looks like we should have everything done by tomorrow no problem.

I did get a new hammer drill out of it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, I would totally have a lime-a-rita on that porch.

The wife's bestie loves the smell of walnut shavings, so she got her birfday present LJ style.


----------



## Slyy




----------



## Pezking7p

> Congrats, Red. I served time in Ames a while back. Great Plains Pizza is my favorite pizza place in the world. Their wheat pizza crust is the best!
> 
> - GEdmonds


Great Plains sauce and dough. I miss it so much


----------



## Tim457

Holy crap, the guy called you to thank you? That's not common so you've done good for sure, Walden.

Stef that porch is awesome, nice job on the table. Fits in perfectly.



> I would love to have the opportunity to have someone that knows what they are doing teach me hands on. I get so fixated on something being absolutely perfect that it makes it difficult for me to try sometimes. I learn very well from someone showing me how to do something, because I then feel that I can I do it just as easy, reading something from a book doesn t work for me. Wish it did.
> - RPhillips


I'd love to be able to learn in person too. I can learn from a book, but for manual things like woodworking holy crap it's like 10 times slower to learn from a book than just having someone tell you what you're doing wrong.


----------



## Pezking7p

Congrats red and rob!


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef your porch looks terrific.

Today I found the worlds smallest turtle. Saved him from the crawl space steps (he would never have gotten out) and tried to keep him in a box but I set him free because he wouldn't eat grass or blackberries and I have no idea how to raise a turtle.


----------



## ToddJB

Did you try pizza, Pez? The 4 turtles I'm familiar with ate pizza.


----------



## welcon




----------



## bandit571

Just $10 at a yard sale today….









Recipro Saw JR3000V by Makita. Needs a blade clamp and it will be ready to go. Fella threw in a chisel and a screwdriver for free









And the panel saw handle cost me a whopping quarter…

Along with all the goodies that the Boss picked up today….I'm plumb tuckered out.


----------



## walden

Bandit - You're kicking butt in the tool hunting department. Congrats!

Pez - Smallest turtle for sure. The largest wild turtle I have seen was over two feet in diameter. That turtle knew how to EAT!


----------



## Mosquito

Little late, but Congrats Red! Closer to me ;-)

I fly back from New Orleans tomorrow, and look forward to having Monday off. Even if I do end up having to play taxi for my sibblings, and parents when they come back Monday…

I am not a fan of New Orleans.


----------



## Slyy

Pez Red Eared Slider? After that rain couple weeks ago, my bud had to wrestle an alligator snapping turtle out of his yard that was trying to slide down into his farm pond. Those are some big turtles.


----------



## chrisstef

Steve, theres some dude on a bike in your shop. He's casin the joint.

Edit:
Red haired slider = todd.


----------



## jmartel

Nice beemer, Steve.

Got all but 4 rails done tonight. We added another short section of fence, so we were short 2 rails, and 4 brackets. Should be done early-mid afternoon tomorrow


----------



## ShaneA

And the Elm has fallen, taking the power line with it. I have been trying to get the power company to ok the line being dropped, so the tree could cut.

Took them 3 weeks to look at it. They OK it on Friday. It fell the next day. Lovely


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Now it's covered by homeowners insurance? ;-/


----------



## ShaneA

I would imagine the damages are beneath the deductible. At this point, I should be able cut it up, haul it off. The power company was out in about an hour and repaired the line. Prolly need new gutters, which I needed anyway, not sure on roof damage yet. Basically just another pain in my backside. Another addition to my "to do" list.

Seems like I am on a run of those lately.


----------



## TheFridge

Mos, I live 45 min from New Orleans and I'm not a fan. I think you have to be born and raised there to like it. So it's not just you.


----------



## 489tad

Stef the back porch is awesome. We had on our old house. Great party area, no bugs.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, ya bums.

Got up today sore from all the yard sales…..out of shape?

Breakfast was a Mountain Dew, and a slice of COLD Supreme Pizza….YUM!

May have to sit down and do an inventory of the haul from the last two days…..May need to buy a few socket holders, to hold all the new ones..

Need a tub to soak a few rusty items for the day. Might splurge and pick up a quart of evaporust….otherwise, it be vinegar baths.


----------



## TheFridge

> Did you try pizza, Pez? The 4 turtles I m familiar with ate pizza.
> 
> - ToddJB


12 hours. That about how long it took me to get it. I feel so ashamed.


----------



## walden

Shane: Sucks about the tree. I know you have been going through a lot lately. I wish I lived closer. We could turn that tree cutting into a fun day. Let me know if you make a road trip to CO. You have a place to stay my friend.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn Shane. Just remember that you will find the end of the task list. Even if it seems like things keep coming up.

Fridge doesn't like ninja turtles. Sad.

Finally posted the project of my kitchen remodel. The driving motivation was to be able to post a project of my washer/dryer cabinet when it's done. Took me about an hour to post all the pics. For those of you who cheered me on even after I spent all day remaking door parts that I cut too short, you can now see it all in one place. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/159034


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, I live 45 min from New Orleans and I m not a fan. I think you have to be born and raised there to like it. So it s not just you.
> 
> - TheFridge


Good to know, Fridge. I don't enjoy going out to eat and I don't drink, so I'm sure that doesn't help either lol

Also, I'm pretty sure the occupation of Civil Engineer does not exist here lol

Should be back home in about 10hrs or so. Took tomorrow off too, so looking forward to that. Hopefully get some woodworking done, before having to run to the airport again.


----------



## TheFridge

I like ninja turtles! I remember watching the first episode ever. That's why I was ashamed.

Mos, it's okay. but yeeeahhh. That's kinda what we all do here. Eat drink and be merry and stuff. I'm pretty sure the job of traffic engineer or something like that doesn't exist either. My favorite part of New Orleans is The far side. After driving straight through without stopping.


----------



## Mosquito

lol. That works. My cousin's wedding was at the Magnolia Plantation, which was nice enough. By part of Tulane University, or something like that. Not bad, but when we were in the French Quarter Thursday night and all day Saturday… I've certainly had my share for a life time lol


----------



## chrisstef

You should be ashamed Fridge. Youre better than that.

Fuggin tree. Fuggin power company.


----------



## jmartel

About half of the pickets are up. Then just need to trim it down in a few sections, cut posts and add the post caps. This also showcases the entirety of my yard.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I wish I could say I spent an awesome afternoon with my family or in my shop. No, I spent 4 hours shopping for dress clothes. No more jeans and tshirts at work for me. Totally lame.


----------



## theoldfart

^ damn peacock


----------



## JayT

How dressy do you have to be with the management job? Are we talking business casual (slacks or khakis and a polo) or are you going to have to wear a choker (necktie) everyday?

My normal work wear is some nice slacks and a short sleeve button down. I find it to be much more comfortable than jeans. Work had casual Fridays when I started and most would wear jeans. I would still usually wear khakis on those days, just because they were more comfortable for desk work.

One thing I've found is not to scrimp on the dress shoes-spend a bit extra and get some good ones. (Not talking about spending several hundred for a pair, but don't cheap out with the $40 specials, either. A good brand in the $80-$120 range works well) Your feet will thank you, as will your wallet in the long term.


----------



## JayT

unjam


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Peacock….lawlz.

Being in "field management" khakis and polos/button downs will be fine 90% of the time. I'll still have to climb on and be around locomotives. That said, I have two months of classes and training at UP headquarters in Omaha this summer. They dress pretty spiffy over in the glass palace.

Also, big and tall sections are lame. Just because your tall doesn't mean your fluffy. lol


----------



## Slyy

^ lawl, fluffy. One of my favorite medical terms Red!

Well went out and got the Wife a road bike for our anniversary so she can go riding with me. Think we are both seriously considering trying out some sprint triathlons next summer. 'bout to head out for a quick ride and when I get back should have a truck with a jointer on it ready to be unloaded.


----------



## bandit571

I will be away from any rusty tools for a bit….









Seems I have other items to take care of…..


----------



## JayT

Fluffy. Lawl x2

Done any tri's before Jake? I spend a few years training and doing mainly sprints and a couple Olympic length. I really wanted to get up to doing Half Ironmans, but had to quit when my knees just couldn't take it any more. They can be a lot of fun, but also take some specific training. I'm going to try getting back to some running this summer and if knees behave, will probably start back with some sprints again.


----------



## chrisstef

Chip off the old block.


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## TheFridge

That's a big bastard


----------



## Mosquito

Home at last


----------



## Slyy

Crack kills Stef, crack kills.

That's a huge bish Paul!

JayT haven't done any competitive stuff yet. Bike a lot, run a little. Wife kinda does the opposite she's done some full and half marathons I've just run 5-10k's. She used to swim competitively in school. I've gotta definitely work on the swimming part but it'd be fun and hopefully motivating to keep going.


----------



## jmartel

I miss San Diego. Have fun, Paul.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I wish I could say I spent an awesome afternoon with my family or in my shop. No, I spent 4 hours shopping for dress clothes. No more jeans and tshirts at work for me. Totally lame.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You're going to be a tucker.


----------



## 489tad

^ Good stuff. hotels, boats, bikes, crack.
I thought today I'd get some shop time. Nope, the dog shat all over the upstairs. Boy gets up and steps in it and drags his foot. Rented a rug cleaner and did the whole house. Im tired.


----------



## JayT

> JayT haven t done any competitive stuff yet. Bike a lot, run a little. Wife kinda does the opposite she s done some full and half marathons I ve just run 5-10k s. She used to swim competitively in school. I ve gotta definitely work on the swimming part but it d be fun and hopefully motivating to keep going.
> 
> - Slyy


Swimming is/was my most challenging leg, as well. I got to where I could swim the distance easily, but still needed to work on technique to be more efficient. My races were: survive the swim, try to gain a little on the bike and then run people down. Of course, I came from distance running background. The owner of the bike shop here in town is an avid triathlete, but hates running. His races are more: swim pretty fast, blitz everyone on the bike and try to survive the run. We would have some good laughs about the difference. He always had the last laugh, though, as he was a lot faster overall.

Each individual discipline of a triathlon isn't too difficult, the hardest part to me is the bike to run transition. The first time I did a "brick" in training (bike ride followed immediately by a run) was a real eye opener. Spent the first 1/4 to 1/2 mile of the run trying to get my legs to work right-probably looked like a newborn colt trying to stand and walk for the first time. For sure that's what it felt like.

It got easier with training, so I made sure to practice. My training regimen each week was two days swimming, two days running, one day on the bike and one brick. The run distance on the brick wasn't as important as just getting the body used to making the transition. The one thing that made the biggest difference was going from a road bike to a Quintana Roo triathlon bike. The seating position is just enough different that you come out of the bike and onto the run with more energy and fresher legs. No reason not to start with a standard road bike, but if you get serious about tri's, you'll want to look into a dedicated bike.

All in all, tri's are a blast. Because you're working so many disciplines, you never have to get bored with a training routine. Local/regional events are pretty low key, as well. I found even more camaraderie between competitors than when doing running only events. Good luck and keep us posted on progress.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I miss San Diego. Have fun, Paul.
> 
> - jmartel


Just got back. Couldn't find Tony down there. Too bad.

Put a couple of pictures of my visit to the American School of French Marquetry on the furniture thread. Totally impressive place!


----------



## JayT

Looks like you had fun in San Diego, Paul. Take in a concert while you were there?


----------



## Slyy

JayT we've been looking at a place to start swimming together, local college actually just closed their pool due to lack of funding and it was a VERY nice venue too. Hardest part in most of this, for me especially, is I used to be hella skinny, gained way too much weight and then finally have been losing a bunch biking/general overall healthy habits. Before biking running was an absolute nightmare, go figure that I loose 30 lbs and running becomes MUCH more enjoyable. I've honestly got no idea what my swimming is like, the prospect of 500 meters of swim sounds pretty intimidating though. Now a 12 mile bike ride is half what I do 3-4 days a week, and I am pretty slow runner but 3.1 is doable on foot.

I've really just gotta go and find a good swim place and start working a training regimen, tie it all together and go do some sprints. I know a resource to hunt after now when I got some questions, don't be surprised to get some PM's from me.


----------



## jmartel

Fence was "finished" around 5. So, a couple hours after I expected it to be done. We were 1 picket short, so once that goes up it will be done 100%. Found another use for the track saw. Clamped the rail to the fence and evened out all the pickets pretty quickly that way. Much better than doing it freehand.

Back half










Front Half










And since the cats have never been outside in their entire life, we let them go out and explore for a bit.


----------



## Airframer

I got my doors hung on my tool cabinet today..










New bloggy with more details and pics


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Looks like you had fun in San Diego, Paul. Take in a concert while you were there?
> 
> - JayT


I'm back in town now JayT. We were going to see Tede********************rucks band in Santa Rosa, but found they were going to be here in LV so we went to San Diego instead. It's my home town so it's nice to go back for a visit. The concert is Tuesday at the Palms. About 2mi from the Casa.


----------



## TheFridge

#JFencesaw


----------



## jmartel

Tool cabinet is looking really nice, AF.


----------



## RPhillips

> I wish I could say I spent an awesome afternoon with my family or in my shop. No, I spent 4 hours shopping for dress clothes. No more jeans and tshirts at work for me. Totally lame.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


gawd.. I'm not looking forward to the wardrobe change either… I feel for ya


----------



## chrisstef

I would have figured trading in your lingerie for men's clothes would be a welcomed change Caitlyn … I mean Rob.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow you guys move fast sometimes.

Nice cap catchers 7.

Nice porch Stef.

Jfence looks good, better than some other one that was posted once 

fluffy? peacock? Gotta be a joke in there somewhere.

Nice Eric.

Walden's glass is half full.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> gawd.. I m not looking forward to the wardrobe change either… I feel for ya
> 
> - RPhillips


Big pimpin….spendin cheese.









edit: I only buy the comfortable stretchy-waist pants.


----------



## Slyy

Red, they make that Polo in a sleeveless version? It'd probably be more up your alley style wise, you know Larry the Cable guy style?


----------



## ToddJB

Just wish this guy wasn't so coded - speak your mind, bra.


----------



## Slyy

Just received my first ebay purchase, and of course part of the plane was broken in transport. Gotta love the mail carrier.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, was the package damaged? I always take pictures if it was. If not, was it packaged properly?

I had a grinder tool rest broken once, it was not packed well so I contacted the seller and sent pictures. He refunded my money to keep his rating and didn't want it back. I had it brazed, but it is pretty much worthless as is.

Dang Dan, sir, you look much different than when I came to visit


----------



## Pezking7p

Fancy man dan.

I hope everyone had a super Monday.


----------



## TheFridge

Next thing you know Big Red One will be shoppin it up in all 4 of these store like it was legal.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehe. Would you guys believe I'm fairly particular if I'm buying nice clothes? It took me hours. Sigh.

Jake- I had a funny response, but it certainly wouldn't have been appropriate according to my company's "social media policy." I've gotta watch that now;-)

It seems the railroad wanted to start my training sooner than expected. So, unbeknownst to me, last Friday was my final day as an Engineer. I kind of wish I would've known at the time.

According to company records, over 11+ years I logged 668,700 miles. I had no idea the number was that high. By the grace of God, I worked all sorts of ridiculous hours and in every type weather imaginable. Somehow I walked away from the craft with a completely clean safety record and spotless Federal Engineers License. There were a lot if days I was pushed to my wits end, but I had a pretty good run. Now, I'm just feeling blessed and ready for the next chapter.


----------



## TheFridge

Fun fact: you've been to the moon and back.

I knew you were out of this world.

Edit: God im sorry. I promise leave for awhile.

Thread killer


----------



## Slyy

Duck it's a No. 78, complete save the depth stop. I thought it was packed reasonably well, I think USPS simply gave it the usually toss and crush treatment.
The bullnose end broke right at the thinnest part of the casting. Seller gave a full refund with no fuss so I consider it a win, suppose I can save it and have it brazed back. It'll still work fine as a rebate plane either way collectibility might be shot but it'll still do for a user I imagine.

Red that is a lot of damn miles bud! Stef might be happy on the social media front though, might feel he can dig on ya without fear a reprisals now, there's always PM's though 

Fridge kills the thread cold, go figure.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ill just leave this here…


----------



## RPhillips

> Ill just leave this here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tugboater78


lawls….


----------



## Slyy

> - Tugboater78


RED-boardshorts+slacks=TIGHTNUTS


----------



## Slyy

Also this was Sunday's after work efforts:








3/8" mortise chisel unknown and Disston D-8 (far as I can tell) with nib and no swayback, was $4 for each.
And of course the Craftsman jointer. Only thing it seems it's missing is the original pointer for the fence angle. Not a steal at $150 but it's gonna be a good tool I hope.


----------



## bandit571

> - Tugboater78
> 
> Are you sure Stef didn't write this/
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> RED-boardshorts+slacks=TIGHTNUTS
> 
> - Slyy
Click to expand...


----------



## AnthonyReed

Catching up..

Looks tasty Paul, hope you enjoy your downtime. You are in some nice digs there. I wish I would have been down there Paul; I have been playing full tilt catchup since getting back here in Los Angeles.

Thanks for the progress shots. Love that pooch 7'. 17 hrs flying 2 hours layover in Toronto. The openers/catches are looking great.

Personally I have bureaucracies a pleasure to deal with; in every facet, down to the last.

Congrats on the find Walden. Do what you can, discern where you can't, move, be true…. all's soil in the end; honor is in the steps not in the finale.

Oh that porch looks sweet Stef. Nice job man. 'Atta boy Nathan.

Cool wrapping Red. "Just because your tall doesn't mean your fluffy." - Yes it does. Fluffer.
"Would you guys believe I'm fairly particular if I'm buying nice clothes? It took me hours." -Really?!? It doesn't show. 
I'm not surprised to hear that you did your job so well Red; congrats on the closing of that chapter.

Sorry Shane… fuggin' sucks.

Go Jmart Go! Nice work; it looks great; cute cats.

Tits AF.

Sorry Jake… the carriers do suck for the most part.


----------



## chrisstef

Cool wrapping Red. "Just because your tall doesn't mean your fluffy." - Yes it does. Fluffer.
"Would you guys believe I'm fairly particular if I'm buying nice clothes? It took me hours." -Really?!? It doesn't show.

Huge lol to all of this ^


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Little slow in the office so im gonna tell a story.

I had just finished getting little man down for bed Saturday night when I got a text from my neighbor. "got a fire going outside, swing by for a few beers." Cool, so I did. The couple's in their mid thirties and there was another couple there as well, slightly older. 2 beers in and neighbor dude says "if anyones gotta go to the bathroom just go inside, 2nd door on the left." I reply, "its cool, ill just use the woods if I need to." I look over at dude's wife and shes givin me the stink eye like I just farted on her lap and called her kids ugly. "You cant pee in the woods, its like 40 feet away from me". Realizing that ive just entered square city USA my only retort was "don't sweat it, ive been practicing for 35 years and my aims getting pretty good. I promise I wont get none on ya."

I cant wait to have them over for a good party with some of the boys around.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Spain!!!!! You were in Spain! That was the worst fuggin game of Carmen Sandiego ever.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! I like the retort.


----------



## chrisstef

Love the pics T.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony, those pics are stunning. Really, really awesome. Thanks for sharing.

Good times, Stef! Glad to know there's a fire pit in the neighborhood, and some good tree cover, for Stefapalooza 2016.

Red in Downtown Omaha for the summer! Time to score a few tiks to the CWS?


----------



## 7Footer

Great Pics Tony… Thanks for sharing! Lol @ Carmen Sandiego

Such a funny little story there Stef… "givin me the stink eye like I just farted on her lap and called her kids ugly" lololol…. Were you solo or was wifey with you too?

Jfence looks good man, looks like you got the good side too without the framing showing!


----------



## chrisstef

7 - I was solo. Took a wiz just off the edge of the driveway when I got home just to reaffirm the notion that when your a man the world is your toilet.


----------



## 7Footer

haha, as you should. Definitely one of the highlights of being a man.

My cap catchers are about ready for the final finish… Not really sure what I should put on the back to mount them to the wall though…. Was thinking about making a small cleat but I don't want them to hang too proud of the wall… Maybe just go with these guys… Idk you guys have any ideas?


----------



## chrisstef

I like those 7. Or you could go with some generic alligator tooth jammies. I guess you wouldn't want it to lean too far forward as the caps will tend to miss the bucket. Or you could put a small strip on the back to level it all out. Me thinks you should try one out and pop a few caps to make sure the catcher (jake) don't come off the wall.


----------



## ShaneA

Whatever you choose it should be pretty stout. I wonder if keyhole type router bit might be the way to go. Most options will have it leaning/tilting away from the wall. I imagine these things will be subject to a bit of abuse.

Tony, awesome pics. It took Stef's proclamation and the words Barcelona on one of the buildings for me to figure it out. Nothing gets past me these days.


----------



## 7Footer

Fo sho, I was thinking about the alligator jammies, I have a few on them on hand too but idk if they will lean like you said… I was worried that I made them a little too tall, the opener is about 14" above the jake but I had no issues while doing some testing the other night, the jake is plenty big enough to take the fall from 14" but I still will prob put a small strip to make sure it says level… Good idea mayne.

Whos gonna take it tonight, Lebron or Steph? Dellavedova gonna lock down Steph again? Lol. If Cleveland manages to pull this series out, Lebron will def. be in thet GOAT argument.

Edit: ahh yes Shane, I'll have to check my bit set and see if I have one of those keyhole bits..

Double edit: this cherry has a ba-donk, maybe a brazilian cherry.


----------



## Slyy

> when your a man the world is your toilet.
> 
> - chrisstef


Truth.

T those are some awesome pics, lawl at the Carmen Sandiego reference, it's time travel to Czechoslovakia and back!

Speaking of Carmen Sandiego man I miss me some MathMan:


----------



## AnthonyReed

*14" above the Jake* is some poetry right there.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Pee.

I've got a good buddy, brain surgeon, who doesn't fit the brain surgeon mold, but his wife definitely fits the mold of a brain surgeon's wife. We were over at his house one day and right beside their living room they have a "power room" half bath thing. So I went in and began to pee. I hear him yell, "turn on the fan", and I reply "it's not that kind of trip". "No, we can hear you, turn on the fan". "Oh, then let me push harder", now peeing as hard as I can right in the center of the bowl for maximum effect. "Fan! Turn on the fan!". The whole time I'm thinking we're just egging each other on. Nope. Ha. When I walk out I'm getting the stink eye from his lady. Later, he pulls me aside and says, "Next time, can you please just turn on the fan? I don't want to deal with the after effects". "Ha. Sure man, if it keeps the peace".

It's pee.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So he is not as good a friend now that he showed you what a trite bitch he is?


----------



## 7Footer

haha, wow, Todd, you're so inconsiderate. I don't understand why some people are so sensi about stuff like that… I dont want to deal with the after affects, lol!


----------



## ToddJB

There's a bit more distance, but I think with the right arch I could still hit him.


----------



## duckmilk

> My cap catchers are about ready for the final finish… Not really sure what I should put on the back to mount them to the wall though…. Was thinking about making a small cleat but I don t want them to hang too proud of the wall… Maybe just go with these guys… Idk you guys have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 7Footer


How about some mini french cleats?


----------



## Slyy

> *14" above the Jake*
> 
> - AnthonyReed


We both know at that height 7's still a good 11" short.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The guy chided you for peeing too loudly. Eff that tedium.

Not saying he'd bridge the gap Jake, the deviance required to turn the phrase was the target of my admiration.


----------



## Slyy

> Stef is the target of my admiration.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Fixed it.

Also Todd, when it comes to loud pee: I know for one that if I've got one going for >15 seconds I figure I've earned it and I'm gonna aim center bowl for as much effect as possible, just so I can share with anyone in earshot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

T- solid ball busting. I'd nut punch you if you weren't touring Europe. "Look kids, Parliament."

7- These:









Next coupla days: mortgage, meet with both realtors, septic inspection, clean entire house, two appraisals, see houses, meet with moving company…..

I'm surprisingly not stressed, yet.


----------



## walden

Great pics Tony!

Funny stories Stef and Todd. Luckily for me, my girlfriend has no problem peeing in the woods or burping in public. She also prefers beer to wine and is pretty quick with the "That's what she said" jokes. I think she's a keeper.










This little silver Stanley Sweetheart No. 743 vice showed up yesterday. It was made in the 1920's. The jaws are 2 inches wide. Stanley used to include the 741 model (with 1.5 inch wide jaws) in each of their carpenter kits. Pretty cool piece of history.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No doubt about it Jake, I love that sick bastard.

No touring; just Barcelona. I'm home now. Good luck with the move/sell Red.

They are all keepers Walden, duration is the variable. Ask Shane.


----------



## duckmilk

Years ago we were over at a friend's place and his (at that time) 3 year old daughter told my wife she needed to go to the bathroom. My wife took her hand and said "I'll take you up to the house." The little girl said "Oh no, daddy taught me how to pee outside. I just need you to hold my hand."


----------



## walden

For some reason, this reminded me of Stef…


----------



## TheFridge

> Time to score a few tiks to the CWS?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


One day. My dads friend goes every time LSU makes it to the CWS. And when they don't. The bastard.


----------



## chrisstef

Seriously … after effects of a noisy wizz? Once you get to ducks age a solid stream like that should be congratulated, admired and once in a while, applauded. Id a told old surgeon buddy to invest in some sheetrock, insulation and solid core doors if he didn't wanna hear it. Then I woulda farted on his pillow and put a milk dud on the toilet seat.

Good luck on the moving / house hunting / house selling BS Red. I bet youre gonna get a little testy without any shop time once its all packed up.


----------



## walden

Tony: Very true. I hate to say it, but my generation and younger seem to view marriage as a temporary thing.


----------



## walden

The new saw bench is getting close to completion…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool vise. I was just being snarky and busting Shane's balls Walden. Don't be so fuggin' cynical or you'll get 'roids like JCycle.

Edit: Nice work there; that's saucy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> The new saw bench is getting close to completion…
> 
> - walden


Holy Crap, that's a fine saw bench! That kind of precision is not attained in my shop on anything but restocking the beer fridge…


----------



## 7Footer

Lolz, Touche, Jake…. Even harder for you to make the sound effects with the wife making you pee sitting down and all…

Funk yeah Red… Where you score those bad boys / what are they called?

Good luck with the transition, man I hate moving…

Beauty saw bench Walden, wow!


----------



## Tim457

Hah, Barcelona. It took me till the Sagrada Familia pic to figure it out, but now the others make sense. I only managed to stay something like 18hrs in Barcelona. Try telling them their language is half French half Spanish and funny enough they don't like it so much.

I see your strategy Walden, take a pic with a little one to make yours seem bigger?


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Vises and bench, Walden.

Yeah Red. The ball is rolling.


----------



## walden

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Tim: I'm not beneath using props. Whatever works.


----------



## RPhillips

lol… great read here today.

glad you made it back safely Tony, nice pics.

Speaking public urination, My next house with have to have CPOP in the description… that stand's for, "Can Pee Off Porch". Hopefully in about 2 years we can move onto about 5 acres and I can have a dedicated workspace.


----------



## darinS

I'm a few days late, but great job walden. Don't let the other get you down.

Stef likes fluffy though Red.

Jfence, great job.

Stef, should have just whipped it out and peed on her then and there, and I think you're right about the pillow and milk dud.

That's all for now folks. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Slyy

Walden damn nice looking saw bench! All dimensioned by hand?



> Lolz, Touche, Jake…. Even harder for you to make the sound effects with the wife making you pee sitting down and all…
> 
> - 7Footer


How I wish that was all she made me sit down for…


----------



## walden

Jake: Yes, it was all dimensioned by hand…took forever. I see a thickness planer in my future.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Recommended thickness planer for smaller projects (max 2"):


----------



## ShaneA

Where do the chips exhaust at Smitty? Does she have any dust collection ports?


----------



## ToddJB

> Where do the chips exhaust at Smitty? Does she have any dust collection ports?
> 
> - ShaneA


Hippy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

See slot in pic (borrowed from the webz). The one I have included a masonite 'frame' at that slot (visible in the pic above); a previous user stuck an L-shaped shop vac attachment on it to catch chips. I use a shop vac 1 1/2" tube, catches 90% of the debris.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## ShaneA

I did let my inner hippy out there for a second. My bad. It is just that planers kick out the debris at massive levels. Any wimp could handle the dust, it is just the piles of chips that get to be a pain. Just sayin'

Next thing you know, I will have to come inside, and then close the door to the bathroom while whizzing at friend's parties.


----------



## chrisstef

Embrace the hippy Shane. I will say that the dust bothers me more than the chips. I use my snow shovel unless its them sticky chips from doug fir and pine. Those suck. Ill let em sit and dry out. Hmm that seems anti hippy.


----------



## ToddJB

Actually, I was doing some sanding last night and was thinking about how I really need to address my dust issue. Chips on the floor don't bother me in the least, but the morning after working the wood hard I feel like trash.

First step will likely be an overhead ambient air thingy. I've been keeping my peepers peeled ever since I let a $30 one on CL get away. Might end up making one if I can come across a cheap blower (7).


----------



## JayT

> but the morning after working the wood hard I feel like trash.
> 
> - ToddJB


I can't believe you just left that out there in this thread. Sooo many possible responses, pick one.


And how does the other guy feel?


Use more lube


Side effect of the Viagra


----------



## ToddJB

> I can t believe you just left that out there in this thread.
> 
> - JayT


I can't believe you wouldn't know by now that I very intentionally try to drum up activity on this forum by picking my words so wisely. Unlike Red and his "hand jobbers" comment (reference AF's sig)


----------



## AnthonyReed

*-Redacted-* due to Ginger Banker's self-sufficiency.


----------



## ShaneA

Grizzly was running a sale a while back on the 400cfm ones. Something like $100. I ordered one, they were on back order…so they sent a Shopfox one instead. Seems to pick up something, as the filter is darkening with debris. Although I haven't spent a ton of time out in the shop lately.

I also picked up the Jet Vortex DC. The 1 1/2 HP jobber with the canister filter. Beats the tar outta the old 1hp Delta I was rocking with the 30 micron bag. The canister seems to be the ticket. Lot more potential of picking up the fine dust which would stay airborne longer. Got it one of their 15% promos. Like $6 bills delivered. Can't beat that with a stick. Although, in hind sight maybe I should have got the PM version for a little bit more.

I cut a lot of MDF for work, and that stuff creates dust, super fine nasty dust.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.


----------



## walden

Dimensioning by hand doesn't bother me for the small projects Smitty. I need a thickness planer for the bigger jobs.


----------



## JayT

> I can t believe you just left that out there in this thread.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> I can t believe you wouldn t know by now that I very intentionally try to drum up activity on this forum by picking my words so wisely. Unlike Red and his "hand jobbers" comment (reference AF s sig)
> 
> - ToddJB


I was hoping you had started to learn some subtlety instead of making such a blatant attempt for trash talk. Alas, it's not be. 

Oh well, I suppose someone has to keep the humor at the junior high level so that stef can understand it.


----------



## Mosquito

I want to do something about the dust too… In a shop as small as mine, it settles and covers everything rather quickly…


----------



## Slyy

Yeah I recall the Griz sale a while back, problem is in my current local Ive got no room or power to run something like that.

And that is a HECK of an awesome device Smit!


----------



## ToddJB

> I was hoping you had started to learn some subtlety instead of making such a blatant attempt for trash talk. Alas, it s not be.
> 
> Oh well, I suppose someone has to keep the humor at the junior high level so that stef can understand it.
> 
> - JayT


The only subtlety I learned in jr high was how to hide a boner while up at the chalkboard.


----------



## JayT

^ Lawl

BTW, now that you've been at it for a while, how's the inside sales job working out? Liking it better than tech support? Must be slow enough to let you be on LJ's.


----------



## ToddJB

> Yeah I recall the Griz sale a while back, problem is in my current local Ive got no room or power to run something like that.
> 
> And that is a HECK of an awesome device Smit!
> 
> - Slyy


Do you not have an overhead light in the shop? You could run it off that.


----------



## ToddJB

> ^ Lawl
> 
> BTW, now that you ve been at it for a while, how s the inside sales job working out? Liking it better than tech support? Obviously it s slow enough to let you be on LJ s.
> 
> - JayT


Slow indeed. My job is on the same tide as the school schedule. Since school just let out all things have come to a screeching halt. But I like the job, a lot. I talk with 90% less annoying people. I get to tell people no a lot more, and they usually thank me for it. And I've got a manager now who understands how to manage people.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Todd, my garage/shop comes with exactly 2 outlets. Overhead lights are courtesy of extensions cords and j hooks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Funk yeah Red… Where you score those bad boys / what are they called?
> 
> - 7Footer


Homestores should have them. But I have tossed them in on LV orders before: http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/page.aspx?p=50309&cat=3,40914,50630&ap=1
Look for "keyhole" or "blind" hangers.



> Unlike Red and his "hand jobbers" comment (reference AF s sig)
> 
> - ToddJB


I may be more sly than you thunk I am.

Smitty, I'm ashamed to admit I've lived in the Omaha area for 10 years, but have yet to go to a CWS game. Might have to remedy that before we leave.


----------



## ToddJB

Check out the deal on this 735

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5066638994.html


----------



## JayT

Why aren't you in your car headed that way? Even if you don't need it, that's an easy flip to double your money.


----------



## ToddJB

Cause I know someone who is already heading that way.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice


----------



## RPhillips

> .... got a manager now who understands how to manage people.
> 
> - ToddJB


Can you send him down my way and train our management?


----------



## chrisstef

How is mouth smuggling it subtle, todd?


----------



## widdle

Sweeps up chips…pauses 48 hours.^....puts chips in trash…Brilliant…

Sycamore… kinda cool…..


----------



## CL810

Todd the Dewalt 735 is a steal


----------



## Pezking7p

Holy posts batman.

One time I was really drunk sleeping on a sailboat for the first time. I woke up to pee, and when I peed in the ocean it glowed blue. I thought I was really messed up so I woke someone up to show them. It turns out this is normal. Bacteria or something, but not the kind of bacteria that get around when stef pees.


----------



## theoldfart

Widdle, sycamore way cool! I really like the grain pattern.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's gorgeous Wids.


----------



## JayT

Great pic, widdle. I love QS sycamore.


----------



## jmartel

> Holy posts batman.
> 
> One time I was really drunk sleeping on a sailboat for the first time. I woke up to pee, and when I peed in the ocean it glowed blue. I thought I was really messed up so I woke someone up to show them. It turns out this is normal. Bacteria or something, but not the kind of bacteria that get around when stef pees.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Bioluminescence. When something disturbs them, it glows. Most of the ocean is full of it, actually. Cool to see when you're scuba diving at night or something. Sometimes it's a lot more noticeable than normal, however.

Probably plankton or something like that.


----------



## walden

I was the one on the way to get the planer! Thanks for the call Todd. I got it!! It even came with the heavy duty Dewalt mobile base made for this planer and all the hose attachments.

He also gave me about 100 board feet of maple and cherry scraps.

I also bought a Dewalt random orbital sander for $15.

He sold me a Clifton 3110 shoulder plane with the bullnose attachment. I think he used the shoulder plane once. The bullnose attachment is still in the rubber shipping stuff. The whole thing is in the original box! Not sure if I'm going to keep the plane. I might sell it. I have a nice Veritas shoulder plane.

I'm a little excited. Can you tell? Haha


----------



## ShaneA

Nice score Walden


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. I'm pumped for ya, and a little jealous that you have a functioning planer, as mine is many hours away from functioning. Such a good deal. In a place the size of yours everything has to have multiple functions if it earns a spot, what this guy's secondary function? Toenail clipper?


----------



## walden

Haha. Not sure. It's a lot heavier than I thought it would be. Like 100 pounds. I might have to leave it on the mobile base and give it a second job as a TV stand.










Here is a shot of the Clifton plane.


----------



## ToddJB

We might need to talk about that plane if you're looking to sell.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That's a big you suck.


----------



## walden

Todd: I'm not sure yet, but I'll give you first right of refusal. How about that?

A funny note to all this. When I got to the guy's house, I realized I had talked to him over a month ago about this same planer. At the time, he was looking to sell all of his tools in one lot. I guess that didn't work out.


----------



## walden

Pez and Jmart: I used to live on the beach in San Diego. There was a certain time of year that the water would glow red for the same reason.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd: I m not sure yet, but I ll give you first right of refusal. How about that?
> 
> - walden


I just googled that plane. Ha. I had no idea what those went for. If you sell it, put it on eBay - make yourself some cash.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Need pics of that Clifton on the epic thread, Walden! Sounds cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, Walden!!!


----------



## walden

I also picked up all of these tools today at my local Restore for $12. The soldering iron is a "Victor" Stanley. The brace with the darker wood is a Stanley from around 1906. The metal case is full of antique wood screws that take a flat head screw driver. The 15 inch cresent wrench was made by the Diamond Calk Horseshoe Company in Duluth, Minnesota.

Today was my day. Holy crap.


----------



## walden

Smitty: What's the epic thread?


----------



## ToddJB

Bless his heart

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26023


----------



## ShaneA

Must be those special brownies?


----------



## TheFridge

You really suck. Nice score. I like my 735 a bunch.


----------



## walden

Haha. Sweat Jesus. How did I miss that?! I'm going to be busy for a while… Looks like I'm only down by 40,000 responses.


----------



## TheFridge

> Bless his heart
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26023
> 
> - ToddJB


Man. How do you follow that?


----------



## jmartel

Nice score, Walden. I need to get me a shoulder plane.


----------



## Slyy

Missed out on a bit while taking the lady out to dine for the anniversary, cool little restaurant, only 10 tables stuck in a strip mall, high class and voted one of the best places to eat in the state so in told. Also, the only place where I don't even have to ask for them to use the right Bourbon in an Old Fashion, it's right there in the name! I'm in love









Also You suck Walden, but Toddster some beer!


----------



## RPhillips

Nice score Walden… yes, you SUCK!


----------



## JayT

walden, the 735 was a great deal, the shoulder plane earns a YOU SUCK!

Of course, now that you will be able to dimesion lumber faster with your tv stand/planer, we'll expect a lot more projects to be turned out. After you recover from trying to read all the posts o the epic thread, of course. 

Todd, good on you for helping out and directing someone else to that deal.


----------



## jmartel

Also, Walden, I'd make sure you have a game plan for the chips before firing up the 735. That thing puts them out with some force. I made the mistake of putting a board through mine without anything to catch dust right after I got it. Shot chips from about 1/3rd in from one end of the garage to the other and they were bouncing off the door. This was in my old tandem 38' long garage, too. Just a hose hooked up to a garbage can will work. But you have to clamp the top on or else it will blow it off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Walden.

Haha! @ "Bless his heart"

Stef is a gasper.


----------



## walden

Thanks guys. I have already invited Todd up to have beers and take home any of the maple and cherry wood he wants.

Jmart: The guy told me the same thing. He said it is so powerful, I need to get a large trash barrel to blow the chips into. He gave me all the hoses and attachments to make it happen. I might cut a hole in the lid for the 4 inch hose to pass through.


----------



## chrisstef

Home run Walden! That's the hook up Todd.

Stop fantasizing Tony.

Ya know what pisses me off … DOT numbers. If the number expires how about ya send me notification of that instead of pulling the truck over, giving them a ticket and then telling me.


----------



## walden

> Ya know what pisses me off … DOT numbers. If the number expires how about ya send me notification of that instead of pulling the truck over, giving them a ticket and then telling me.
> 
> - chrisstef


How would they make money Stef?  Also, that would be asking a lot of the government.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If only they would invent something that would compile all our company's DOT numbers and their respective expiration dates; maybe like a spread sheet sorted by date or even columnar paper…. for fu(k's sake.

I take it back; not a gasper, a whiny girl.


----------



## theoldfart

^ prolly shemale


----------



## chrisstef

You shouldn't be so wound up buddy, you just got off of vacation . That's the funny part though, unlike registrations theres not particular card or paperwork that goes along with a DOT number. Just a bunch of letters and numbers stuck on the side of the truck.


----------



## ToddJB

Waldeal, we'll need to set something up in the near future. We'll figure something out.

Stef, was your guy going through some sort of check point or did a smokey just catch the numbers as he was driving by and decided to run them?


----------



## chrisstef

The fuzz musta been running short on funds and just pulled him over.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not wound up, simply busting your nuts. "Waaaa! Why won't the government remind me to do my job and stop punishing me for not keeping track of my sh1t!??"










Come here sweetheart and get a hug and a pat on the ass. Don't be so sensi.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You said fuzz.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I deserved that. No more whining. I will take the pat on the ass though.


----------



## TheFridge

Since you're handing out pats…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking for some touch Fridge? Getting lonely down there on the bayou?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Waaaa! Why won't the government remind me to do my job and stop punishing me for not keeping track of my sh1t!??"

Not to rub it in, but that is an awesome quote. Stef, do your walls have ears? How did Tony get this scoop??


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, I agree Smitty, its pretty solid. If these walls had ears you would have just heard my boss give me the ******************** end of the stick on the DOT stuff. Its all good though, were getting through it.


----------



## Tim457

Wow Walden, hell of a score. That Todd can be a good guy.


----------



## Slyy

> ^ prolly shemale
> 
> - theoldfart


Glad you guys are keeping up today, even Kevs getting in on the dig!

Wife and I went out for a 20 miles ride with her new bike, she also got her first fall in some gravel and buggered up one of her brifters, she's part of the club now! Guinness=excellent recovery drink:


----------



## ToddJB

Jake hopefully buggered just means scuffed. Cause replacing one of those isn't a cheap venture.


----------



## theoldfart

Gonna have a burger tonight to celebrate, my cholesterol is down to 189. WooHoo

At 63 it doesn't take much to have a reason to celebrate. Going to Mount Desert Island next week for ten days, get outa' my way, I'm gone.


----------



## Slyy

Congrats on the heart healthy Kev!

Yeah Todd she just spun it in a bit on the side she fell. Have free maintenance on the bike so dropping it off at the bike doctor to get it patched up.


----------



## walden

Okay Todd, this is your haul from yesterday's festivities. Hopefully this encourages you to come up soon… (I have no room!) Haha

To the left is walnut, then maple, then cherry and sapele, then white oak. In the box is teak and that Stanley 1906 10 inch brace.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry you got the dirty stick Stef, that kinda stuff should be reserved for Hoggers.


----------



## ToddJB

YES!!!!!

I'm going to look at my schedule next week. I know Tuesday is out, but any week night work better than another? I'll just head your way after work. We can grab some diner or something.


----------



## chrisstef

I need friends like Walden.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You like the secluded mountain cabin rendezvous?


----------



## chrisstef

They don't call him hot tub todd for nothing.


----------



## putty

Would that be Brokeback Mountain?


----------



## walden

Move closer Stef. I'll even let you pee in my back yard…

Todd: Next week is wide open so far. Do you want to shoot for Monday?? Also, I'm around tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## chrisstef

No way im peeing in your backyard Walden. That mountain lion catches a glimpse of the old bracciole and hes gonne be licking his chops. Probably aint had a meal like that in months.


----------



## TheFridge

I don't think mountain lions like salads, but he might mistake it for a chicken eye


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ A two-fer. I like this guy.


----------



## Tugboater78

Some drunk idiot jumped off bridge this morning as we were passing under, just above Evansville, IN. We tried to get to him but he went under before we got our yawl launched.

Crazy ********************…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jyawl


----------



## Slyy

Extra points for bouncing off the deck Tug? People crazy man!


----------



## Pezking7p

guy's neighbor's wife probably just got done giving him hell for peeing in her backyard. He wanted to show the world that he could pee wherever he wanted to he peed of a bridge. I guess you showed them, guy. You showed them good.


----------



## TheFridge

I got mine trained. We go to my mom and dads to eat twice a week and the boy just drops his drawers and let's it go in the flower pot next to the steps whenever he wants. Sure am proud of that boy. Hopefully he never tries to drop a duece in it.


----------



## CL810

The guy was in handcuffs for DUI and jumped.



> Some drunk idiot jumped off bridge this morning as we were passing under, just above Evansville, IN. We tried to get to him but he went under before we got our yawl launched.
> 
> Crazy ********************…
> 
> - Tugboater78


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOLOLOLOLOLOLO1010101011010101010L)10o01l11!

Oh. Wait. That is tragic.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy do you have a police radio?


----------



## walden

It fits, but barely! The cabin is now officially too small. Haha

PS - The LumberJocks site officially sucks for uploading everything sideways no matter what I do.


----------



## walden

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Directly uploaded from phone, portrait pictures lay down. If you take the picture landscape with the bottom of the phone in your right hand they upload directly just fine. That was taught to me by Smitty, guy is a wizard.

To get the portraits to behave I have to copy to my pc, orient them properly then they upload nicely.


----------



## walden

Thanks Tony. That would be it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're most welcome.

Smitty decoded it for me I merely pass it along.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang you guys are busy up in here today.

Thanks Red, I found some o dem keyhole dealy-bobs at the hardware store.

Holy crap Walden, friggin sweet score. Awesome Clifton too.

That is crazy and tragic, sounds like a darwin award though, wtf did he think was gonna happen?

Real life LOL @ Stef's bracciole comment. You funny s.o.b.

Crazy about the peeing in the ocean thing….. Lots of urine talk up in here the last couple days.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shud-up 7, he beat the wrap and that is the important part.


----------



## CL810

No, a wife.



> Andy do you have a police radio?
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## theoldfart

LAWLZ LOLOLOLOLOL and on the floor  (think i'm gonna hafta pee)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!


----------



## ToddJB

My mom always knew of my legal issues before I got home - grandma just sat around listening to the police radio.


----------



## walden

That's awesome Todd! Cracks me up.


----------



## Slyy

Lawlz lovin this thread today.


----------



## TheFridge

> My mom always knew of my legal issues before I got home - grandma just sat around listening to the police radio.
> 
> - ToddJB


At least it was a police radio and not a gay porn pop up ad.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, thankfully this was before the internet hit that part of Ohio, so I never got caught for that.

First coat of poly on the top.










Had a terrible time trying to sand out the overlap spots of the seal coat. Couldn't lay it on evenly. Tried a foam brush and a nice finish brush - must have been doing something wrong.

Look how warped one of the leaves is…










The move to the aird mountains didn't treat this old girl well.


----------



## Slyy

> Well, thankfully this was before the internet hit that part of Ohio, so I never got caught for that.
> 
> - ToddJB


Mighta given Fridge some hope in that statement Todd.

Man 100 degree heat index was awful today, wanted to get out and work on some more tool storage for the French cleat and try out my first rabbet plane. Instead, I read a book. New allistair Reynolds, I'm a bit for sci-fi.


----------



## CL810

Todd, would thinning the sealcoat help?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Morning coffee in my shop and there's a realtor sign in the front yard. That just got real.

Should we take wagers on how many buyers try to ask for some of my furniture or shop stuff?


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, would thinning the sealcoat help?
> 
> - CL810


Perhaps, how would you thin it? 25% DNA?


----------



## ToddJB

Red, since you're done choochooing do they just have you on an extended vacation until you move?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Coming along nice, none the less Todd.

That is a neat observation BRK. Made me smile.


----------



## ToddJB

Well all this rain has been having some positive effect.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd- I burned up my last week of vacation on the union side….that's easier than trying to roll it over. I will start some training locally next week, then two months of powerpoints at headquarters in July. Shoot me now;-)

But ya, next week they are getting me over on salary so I have plenty of time to take care of our relocation.

Also, I don't know much about the "cut" or ratio with sealcoat. However, it's supposedly a thick cut- many people recommend thinning it as much as 50% with DNA. I do this for the sealcoat bottle I use on turnings.


----------



## walden

Looking good Todd!


----------



## CL810

Todd, I think Zinseer Sealcoat is a 1 pound cut. Zinseer shellac is a 2 pound cut. 25% DNA with the Sealcoat would be fine to try. If your can has had much open time it may need more.

Here's a dilution chart.


----------



## jmartel

> Should we take wagers on how many buyers try to ask for some of my furniture or shop stuff?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


If they do, sell it to them. Then build new stuff. It's a double win for you.


----------



## JayT

> Should we take wagers on how many buyers try to ask for some of my furniture or shop stuff?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> If they do, sell it to them. Then build new stuff. It s a double win for you.
> 
> - jmartel


And you don't have to move it. Triple win.

Best of luck on the house. How's the market in your area?


----------



## CL810

Exciting times. I would think that some guys would ask about the benches. Are any of yours attached to the wall? Here if anything is attached to the house it is included unless stated otherwise.



> Morning coffee in my shop and there s a realtor sign in the front yard. That just got real.
> 
> Should we take wagers on how many buyers try to ask for some of my furniture or shop stuff?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the chart, Andy!


----------



## Pezking7p

"Hey that bench is pretty sweet, I'll give you $150 to leave it after the sale."

I've never had good luck trying to get shellac to lay flat. It discourages me from using it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Should we take wagers on how many buyers try to ask for some of my furniture or shop stuff?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> If they do, sell it to them. Then build new stuff. It s a double win for you.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> And you don t have to move it. Triple win.
> 
> Best of luck on the house. How s the market in your area?
> 
> - JayT


I don't have to move jack, the railroad pays for full service movers. Red likey. The moving company guy spent more time in my shop estimating weight than any other part of the house;-)

Jay, supposedly there is a housing shortage here and they've been going quick. Hopefully it will sell well.

Pez- I wrote in the disclosure: "NOTHING in the garage stays." lol


----------



## ToddJB

So are you guys actively looking now too? Is your sale contract contingent on you guys buying?


----------



## 7Footer

Hahaha, awesome Red… I agree, if that were my shop you'd have to pry that shop furniture from my cold, dead hands… Or give me like 20 stacks of high society.

Looks good from here Todd, yard looks good too….. Although I love shellac I'm having some issues with my mixes lately too… I think the container I have my amber mix in might have not been sealed, and it might have gone bad, put some on my bottle cap catchers the other night and it seems like they didnt fully dry, the next night they seemed greasy, had to sand more than anticipated to get them smooth… All the times in the past my lac mixes dry within 15 to 20 minutes or so…

Look what you did Stef, the NYC transit system is gonna start cracking down on manspreading.
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/21/nyregion/MTA-targets-manspreading-on-new-york-city-subways.html?_r=0


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> So are you guys actively looking now too? Is your sale contract contingent on you guys buying?
> 
> - ToddJB


Ya looking at houses this weekend. Houses are selling quick where we're moving too, so we'll look at the duds that have been sitting, but likely have to watch and pounce on new listings.

We don't really have any contingencies. If we sell quick we can stay with the outlaws for a while. They have a massive house, but, of of course we'd rather the dates work out.

Also no contingencies on the sale of our current home when we make an offer because our relocation company buys our house if we don't sell it in 60 days. (guaranteed buyout). Like I say, the RR takes pretty good care of your move when your a big shot….lawlz (totally middle management)

Only stressful things left are the inspections. Stef prolly jinxed me on the radon.

Enough real life. I need to get out my shop this afternoon. I'm twitching.


----------



## jmartel

The wife wasn't too happy when I brought the entertainment center upstairs last night. I needed a mostly level floor to line everything up and fit the cabinets together, and the garage floor is anything but. So some power and hand tools worked their way into the living room and made it a bit messy.


----------



## TheFridge

> Look what you did Stef, the NYC transit system is gonna start cracking down on manspreading.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/21/nyregion/MTA-targets-manspreading-on-new-york-city-subways.html?_r=0
> 
> - 7Footer


Whats wrong with the world when men can go around manspreading at will.

Edit: well, maybe not everybody or else someone wouldn't have wasted their time writing this article.

On a side note. What a dumb article. Junk doesn't like to be crowded. Every body knows that.


----------



## chrisstef

Grass and planters are looking good Todd. With the shellac you've got to try and keep it to one stroke of the brush and not go back over things with any more strokes. If you load up the brush too much youll get those high lines between the strokes where its kind of oozing out of the sides. I agree with thinning it pretty good. There's a bit of a learning curve to it but youll get the hang of it.

Lol Red, yup I probably did but if youre not on a bunch of bedrock or ledge youll probably be all right. Good luck with the upcoming inconveniences of people tromping through your house and putting you out. I bet youre real happy you pulled up all the flooring in the hallway now huh.

Manspreading … really? I mean if its crowded don't be hogging up the joint but ya gots to let the boys breath and if your pants are tight enough where youre sporting mammaltoe … get ta shoppin ya hipster.


----------



## ToddJB

> And I ve got a manager now who understands how to manage people.
> 
> - ToddJB


So not 3 days ago did I just say how awesome of a manager I had.

Fired him today.

I'm pissed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Note for File: Don't be Todd's likeable manager. It's a death sentence.


----------



## walden

That sucks Todd! That seems to happen a lot though. The higher ups tend to target the managers that the staff like and respect. They think the manager is being weak some how. Completely wrong way of thinking about it on their part.


----------



## JayT

Moral of the story: If you get to be manager, be a total jerk to those you supervise and kiss up to the higher ups. Employee production will be in the crapper, but at least you will keep your job.

Wait, that sounds like what's causing the problems where I work.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, not an awesome day. My two peers, who worked with him for years, are freaking out. I'm not pumped to see how this shakes out. Who we've been informed that we will be reporting to now does not excite me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> The wife wasn t too happy when I brought the entertainment center upstairs last night. I needed a mostly level floor to line everything up and fit the cabinets together, and the garage floor is anything but. So some power and hand tools worked their way into the living room and made it a bit messy.- jmartel


-- Did you tell her that the mess would not bother her if she was in the kitchen where she belongs?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Todd.

Agreed Stef, one needs a little room.


----------



## JayT

> Who we ve been informed that we will be reporting to now does not excite me.
> 
> - ToddJB


Even worse. Sorry to hear, Todd. I don't suppose the three of you threatening to go on strike would accomplish much, either.


----------



## TheFridge

> The wife wasn t too happy when I brought the entertainment center upstairs last night. I needed a mostly level floor to line everything up and fit the cabinets together, and the garage floor is anything but. So some power and hand tools worked their way into the living room and made it a bit messy.- jmartel
> -- Did you tell her that the mess would not bother her if she was in the kitchen where she belongs?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Dude. That reply? Perfection attained. I'm in awe.


----------



## ToddJB

Actually, my team is kind of the gate keeper to the companies new income. 90% of new business that my company gets crosses our path. Our out bound sales is only pulling in 10% (90% spread across 3 people vs 10% spread across 12 people. So yeah, we've got some clout. But I don't envision threats getting us anywhere.


----------



## ToddJB

jammies


----------



## john2005

Sucky Todd


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, you might want to improve on the 0% sales , no place to but up! 
;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Threats rarely work out. As much as one wants to have another's back you gotta watch your own first.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Edited. That should have been 90%. Pretty much the same thing, though.


----------



## JayT

That previous post didn't come out well. I wasn't advocating, just commenting that three people dissatisfied with a decision wasn't going to move a company much. Not like when 30,000 machinists walk out over a contract with Boeing.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. Obviously I wasn't in the room with the decision makers - so there might have been a good bit more going on. But the reason we were given was left lacking. Which is frustrating.

And for the overwhelming majority my company has been above reproach in so many ways - this is one of the few things that has rocked me here.


----------



## JayT

> Yeah. Obviously I wasn t in the room with the decision makers - so there might have been a good bit more going on. But the reason we were given was left lacking. Which is frustrating.


Been on both sides of that one before. Unfortunately, in today's litigious socieity, you can't say anything at all. My company has had to fire people for stealing and all the manager can tell another employee is, "You just have to trust me that it was the right decision." Leaves that other employee up in the air and wondering about the choice.



> And for the overwhelming majority my company has been above reproach in so many ways - this is one of the few things that has rocked me here.
> 
> - ToddJB


"So you just have to trust that it was the right decision."  If the company has earned any trust by consistently making good decisions, you have to have some faith. The bright side is that you seem to have a basis for that.

I'm on the other end of that spectrum. Upper management has almost no trust from a lot of us because they consistently make poor decisions and then middle level people like me have to cover for them.


----------



## Slyy

Sucks Todd, reasonable management (Red aside) is hard to find sometimes. Hope it works out for the best.

Graduating orthopedic resident party tonight, took the foresight to take vacation tomorrow. Knowing those guys I'm gonna need it.


----------



## chrisstef

Plan on bustin out the speculum huh Jake? Good call on a day off to recover.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Thank you. I had people at my desk and couldn't snark Jake in a timely manner.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did JayT just say to trust the man?


----------



## JayT

Only when you are not the man, Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Trusting the man only if you're not the man is trusting the man….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Crapper Todd. That's a small fear I have. I do like my two superiors who hired me, and I sure hope they aren't going anywhere.

Man, a craftsman style home we really liked sold before we could offer. Buyers lost their job and now we have a chance to check it out and offer tomorrow. If I don't get that house….I'm gonna Freak Out!

If I have to watch Lebron win again playin Iso….I'm gonna Freak Out!

Ok, the stress is gettin to me. Where's my Templeton….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!! Settle down you big red critter.


----------



## ToddJB

So visit it again and scratch a huge pentagram in the wood floor and put a couple pig heads in the corner. That'll scare everyone else off, and you can refinish a floor.


----------



## theoldfart

^ I like it! Do it Dan.


----------



## jmartel

You could even just make the wood floor not run perfectly parallel to the run of a hallway. I hear it will drive some people nuts.


----------



## 489tad

Hey Red Andy is right. Make it clear in the contract that the cabinets, tool racks, ect are not included with the house. I'd remove anything attached. We had a little trouble once over a plywood shelf that plastic cabinets sat on. Buyer made a big stink but the cabinets were never attached to the wall.


----------



## theoldfart

JHarsh 

For the second time in three days, sitting in the ER with my mom. Dementia sucks! She has an infection and hasn't been eating or drinking. Hopefully their going to admit her. No sleep tonight.


----------



## ToddJB

Geez Kev. I'm sorry. Are you back down in Florida?


----------



## jmartel

Sucks, OF. My mom has worked at nursing facilities that are specifically focused on Dementia/Alzheimer patients for a while now, so I get to hear all about what happens. That stuff is never good. Hopefully it all works out tonight.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, we brought her back to MA a month ago to have her nearby, good thing.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sorry to hear that OF. Hope they get her in and be an IV in her.

Red dare I ask the city and nearby major crossroads of your potential home? I'm curious. Also there are a lot of craftsman homes in campus town in Ames and I'm not sure you'd like it there with all the college kids and their beer parties.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry brother.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear that Kevin


----------



## BigRedKnothead

JHarsh….lawlz. It's ok. It's been enough time. I laughed.

Dan- hopefully I'm covered. My realtor actually laughed at my disclosure "any and all woodworking shelves, benches…..excluded!" lol

Todd, how bout I just offer a little more if needed. They got asking price in two days last time because they have it priced well. Looks like the garage would make a nice shop. We'll see tomorrow evening.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, how bout I just offer a little more if needed. They got asking price in two days last time because they have it priced well. Looks like the garage would make a nice shop. We ll see tomorrow evening.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Do as you wish - just trying to close the deal for you.


----------



## 7Footer

Keep ya head up Todd!

You too Kevin!

JZinger!

Yes the manspreading thing is the dumbest $hit I've ever read…. One of my co-workers printed it off and I thought it was a joke…. I like the one guy who said something to the affect of 'I'd only move for a super hot chick or an elderly lady' ... preach!

Why you dislike Lebron so much Red? I think it's an absolute pleasure watching him play, he's such a damn freak, we're witnessing what might be the best player of all time.. Hey my team won our city league championship two weeks ago… Anytime you need some post lessons, holler ;-)


----------



## walden

Todd's a "gitter done" kind of guy!

Sorry to hear about your Mom Kev. Sounds like you did the right thing moving her closer to you.

Red: I once dated an architect that lived in a 100 year old Craftsman home. It was a cool house, but she kept wanting to paint everything black. That should have been a red flag for me…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^We've seen a couple craftsman homes where some knucklehead painted all the woodwork. Painting it black? Burned at stake. lawlz.

7- Feel free to ignore me, but I'm a bball purist- John Wooden style. I can't stand ball-hogging or "Iso" plays all game. Also not a fan of big egos. He lost me at "I'm talking my talents to south beach."

Podunk 2.0 epic though. Especially the guy on one knee flexing.


----------



## CL810

Stay strong Kevin, these are the years we pay back for the years we were provided for.


----------



## Mosquito

Sorry to hear it Kevin. My grandfather who passed away last year had Dementia. Certainly a tough road to go down for everyone involved, that's for sure.


----------



## DanKrager

Sorry to hear about the employment troubles. In the last few years something drastic has changed in the employer mentality. I've never worked for a gentleman, they were all a-holes, and all but the last one knew how to take care of their employees. Something wrong? Chew chew chew. All better now and forgotten. None of this pissy record keeping of all the perceived wrongs. Screw up big time? Fix it! Screw up second time? Look for another job. You just knew where you stood because they told you. They communicated…not always well, but you got the idea. You could work parallel with them and make good decisions because you knew what they were about. There was even a modicum of loyalty if you lasted long enough. Now this kind of stuff. What's happening?

OK back to woodworking. This is how it looks when I start:









This is how it looks after about four hours:









DanK


----------



## theoldfart

And the eyes have it !


----------



## 7Footer

Lol DanK…. I bet!

I'm hoping our next house can have some craftsman influence to it… Love it. Speaking of craftsman the other day I asked the foreman in charge of our shop rebuild what style he was doing the window trim in, and he said he'd only been trained in miters, he acted like he didn't know what craftsman style was which seemed kinda weird to me… I just left it alone though because part of the contract is that everything is suppose to be re-done as is, so I don't want to go and screw things up and get us charged a bunch more.. He's a good guy though and seems very knowledgeable though and it just surprised me that he didn't know what I was talking about.

No Red don't get me wrong I'm not trying to get in a Lebron pissing match, just curious because I know you're a bball guy too… but I couldn't disagree more about the ball hog thing, I don't think he hogs the ball enough… Does that also mean you aren't a Jordan fan? I never like Jordan growing up but only because I was sick of him winning and killing the Blazers every time they played, but I still loved watching him play.. But dude, Lebron has a career average of 7 dimes per game. Imo he's gotta be the most well rounded player ever to play the game. I do agree about the 'taking my talents to douche beach' thing though, that was super weak. I've never really been a fan of him, but the lastest comeback to Cleveland was done right, and it seemed very sincere…

Yes my buddy kneeling in front has been made fun of pretty much on a daily basis since that pic was taken… We've been waiting years to win the league, even though we're C league probably at least 50% of the league played college ball, and there were 92 teams in our league, so it was pretty gratifying! They have A-E leagues, we can hang with most b league teams, but A is out of control.


----------



## chrisstef

And i thought saw filing played games with your eyes. I bout had a seizure trying to determine that pattern dan.

I like bron. He was what 23-24 when he brought his talents to cuba jr? Imo, mike is still the best only because of his ability to hit those clutch shots. Bron averaging a trip doub in the playoffs is regawddamndonkulous. (Sorry red, 3rd commandment n all).

Dude on the far right … Crotch be sweatin like patrick ewing. Yup. I zoomed in.

Stay strong kevin. No an easy time im sure.


----------



## RPhillips

> Moral of the story: If you get to be manager, be a total jerk to those you supervise and kiss up to the higher ups. Employee production will be in the crapper, but at least you will keep your job.
> 
> Wait, that sounds like what s causing the problems where I work.
> 
> - JayT


Wow.. didn't know we were co-workers….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- Bball blab:

Ya there's no doubt Leballhog is the best athlete to every bounce a ball. Dude's a freak. Imagine if he played with the humility of Chauncey? Or made his whole team better like bird? I did like Jordan, but I didn't watch bball back then. Those were the bmx and skateboarding days.

Also, I feel like the nba has gotten a lot better in the past few years. Not near as much thugs playing 1 on 1. And man, I was diggin the playoffs til I had to watch the cavs. Watch Lebron dribble til 5 on the shotclock and does his thing over and over. Snooze.

I just hope Kerr has finally realized he only outscores the cavs when Bogut is on the bench. Dude's killing them.

edit: Bogut gets benched. lawlz


----------



## RPhillips

Blackhawks anyone?

Go Hawks!

Cavs / Warriors

Phteven Curry is a beast…

LeBron is a freak…

enjoy watching them both

This would be a first for for both franchises to end with a finals win …wouldn't it?


----------



## TheFridge

Wtf? Hockey is sport?

I kid I kid 

Soccer isn't a sport.

Is it just me, or does anyone else feel the urge to punch someone in the face when they hear the star spangled banner?


----------



## 489tad

I'll second the Blackhawks.


----------



## RPhillips

you're right, let me finish that for ya



> Soccer isn't a sport for the WEAK.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## TheFridge

> you re right, let me finish that for ya
> 
> Soccer isn t a sport for the WEAK. Rugby is.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> - RPhillips


Hehehe


----------



## Pezking7p

> Whats wrong with the world when men can go around manspreading at will.
> 
> - TheFridge


Oh, what sad times are these when passing ruffians say NI to women on the street.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Kevin.

Right on 7! Good for you man.


----------



## TheFridge

classic stuff that Monty Python


----------



## walden

Wow Dan. That's a pretty cool piece!


----------



## duckmilk

> Sorry to hear about the employment troubles. In the last few years something drastic has changed in the employer mentality. I ve never worked for a gentleman, they were all a-holes, and all but the last one knew how to take care of their employees. Something wrong? Chew chew chew. All better now and forgotten. None of this pissy record keeping of all the perceived wrongs. Screw up big time? Fix it! Screw up second time? Look for another job. You just knew where you stood because they told you. They communicated…not always well, but you got the idea. You could work parallel with them and make good decisions because you knew what they were about. There was even a modicum of loyalty if you lasted long enough. Now this kind of stuff. What s happening?
> 
> OK back to woodworking. This is how it looks when I start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it looks after about four hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


They look the same to me Dan  And +10 to the employement comment.


----------



## duckmilk

Not a bball fan, but the college series in baseball is fixin' to happen across the river from you Redski.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy, Geaux Tigers! Wish I liked baseball in the 90's when skip Bertman was coaching.


----------



## jmartel

I gave soccer an honest effort. Went to a Sounders game against their Portland Timber Rivals in the Playoffs at night. The fans were more interesting than the game. Not for me.

I'm a big fan of hockey though. Gotta love a sport that lets players fight it out and doesn't break them up until one hits the ice. Also have to love a sport where someone technically dies while they are on the ice and tries to come back on the next period after. None of this flopping to get a penalty crap.


----------



## walden

So I think I'm going to keep the Clifton and sell my Veritas large shoulder plane with the brass knobs. Anyone interested? Send me a PM if so. I'll post a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## walden

Here are some pics. I have the original wooden knobs as well. It has an A2 blade. There are two faint areas on the body in the 1st pic from where my fingers sit on the plane. (Near the hole.) (That's what she said…)


----------



## chrisstef

Dats niiiceee (adam sandler voice).


----------



## jmartel

I highly doubt that I have the money required for it, but what are you looking to get for it?


----------



## walden

Hey Jmart. I have two guys in line in front of you. So my guess is that it is sold. I'll let you know if it falls through.


----------



## jmartel

No worries. I shouldn't be spending money anyway.

Just as a heads up to anyone, I got a note in a package from Lee Valley yesterday that apparently they are going to be having an online clearance sale starting Monday June 22nd.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/clearance/index.aspx?c=


----------



## walden

Cool. Thanks Jmart. They usually have some good deals, but the more expensive stuff is usually factory seconds.


----------



## 7Footer

> Dats niiiceee (adam sandler voice).
> - chrisstef


I'll 2nd that…. chub status.

Red, Oooh man, I loved me some Chauncey, Detroit was so friggin good for several years with Chauncey, Big Ben, Sheed, Rip, Prince… bball is such a different game now… I agree it's gotten better, but everyone's soft now too, there aren't any real tough guys anymore, you almost have to flop and sell ticky tack fouls or the refs won't call it…. Like when Lebron thrusted himself into that cameraman last night, everyone making a huge deal about it, that was his own damn fault… That's the kinda thing that pisses me off. I miss the days where you could shove someone and not get suspended for 12 games. I miss Charles Okaley, baddest dude ever, no one wanted to tangle with that guy.

Bogut sucks, he always has, he's just a serviceable big man, Mosgov is a horse though. Mosgov got called for like 3 BS fouls too, dudes just bowl into him, he goes straight up, does exactly what you're suppose to do and still gets called for it, no love for the big men anymore. Joey Crawford is a joke, refs have been awful this series.

I respect the hell out of hockey, dem dudes are tough as nails. There's this team that we play a lot in our league and they have a guy who plays hockey, dude is a shredded and big. About 6 months ago we were playing them and I was trying to make a move in the post and when I spun around he came over to help the guy defending me and he ran right into my elbow with his face, I could feel the skin break. Look over an he has this monster gash just off the corner of his eye like when a lot of mma fighters get cut, just pouring blood all over the floor and it didn't even phase him, he just grabbed his stuff and went to the hospital to get stitched up… I apologized the next time but he knew it was an accident and was really cool about it… Tough mf'er though.

Soccer is hit or miss for me. Sometimes I like it and sometimes not, I do enjoy attending games though, I just think no sports match should ever end in a tie, "friendly" or not.

Hellz yeah, thanks for the heads up Jclearance.


----------



## chrisstef

Man, I passed out again trying to watch the game. Doesn't appear I missed much in a 20 point loss besides some stitches to brons melon.

I like soccer live. Went to a Brazil / USA friendly a while back and we had a lot of fun. Ive gotta say that we need to step up our chant game though. Mufuggers get creative with that stuff.

7 said he loves the Chauncey. Lawl.


----------



## 7Footer

Man I'm writing novels lately… Yes you know I love the Chaunce.

You def. didn't miss much… As long as you saw that ridiculous behind the head pass from Lebron to Mosgov, that was fuggin filthy.. Such a ball hog! I can't believe he rammed the camera, that was a dumbass move. Steph had a couple pretty sick ankle-breaking step back 3's.

Edit: We'll never be able to match Brazil's passion for soccer. (disclaimer-audio is ear shattering loud).


----------



## walden

Wow! I hate to be the person about a mile away in the direction they are pointing those guns.

Stef: You talk'in creative chants like: Everybody pee in the woods, even if you live in the hood!


----------



## Slyy

Stet, got it working without the speculum.

Brazil don't mess around with their soccer do they?

Got some more stuff off the bay today that actually arrived in good shape








Got home after a good ride on the bike and found them waiting for me by the door.
Got the rest of the day off and gonna start designing and working on a saw and plane till for the shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Exactly Walden. I think they should farm it out to college kids. Theyre creative as hell.

Whoa an ak-47 shower is waaay different than our traditional Gatorade bath.


----------



## ToddJB

I got a bay box last night too.










An RJ box-o-bits.










Unfortunately the seller took horrible pics and it appears only about half are the RJs that should be in there, the rest are random fillers. Got home late last night so I just inspected for damage. I'll take a better look tonight and see what I can do about acquiring the correct complete set.

A full set is 13 bits, #3-15, right?


----------



## walden

That's awesome Jake! Do you have blades for it? I think Mos is a big 45 guy.


----------



## walden

Todd: A full set is 4-16. Also, check the diameter of the bits to make sure they are accurate to the size listed. Some of the old ones are slightly off. I bought a full set of vintage Swan bits and four of them were off. I just replaced them with vintage Irwins. They get the job done.

Do you know how to sharpen those? If not, bring them along when you come over and I'll show you.


----------



## ToddJB

Perfect. Thanks. Are these measured on the 16th scale then?

4 = 4/16 =1/4", 16 = 16/16 = 1"?


----------



## JayT

> Perfect. Thanks. Are these measured on the 16th scale then?
> 
> 4 = 4/16 =1/4", 16 = 16/16 = 1"?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, got a number 5 if you need it.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome. Thanks, OF! I'll take inventory tonight.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet Pickup Todd

Walden, no cutters yet. Trying to search the bay for a good set. I'll just wait and see!


----------



## walden

Jake: Very cool. Also check www.jimbodetools.com His prices can be high, but I have seen complete sets of cutters on there for a good price when he gets too many in stock.

So here is the dumb ars move of the day. Some guy in a brand new pick up decided that I was not allowed to merge when the road went to one lane, even though I was in front of him and had the right of way. (He drove up as fast as he could to try and block me.) He then tries to force me off the road by threatening me with his new pick up…my car has $10,000 worth of hail damage already, smash away idiot. Needless to say, I called his bluff and he almost crashed trying not to scratch his truck. Here's your sign. Lol.


----------



## Tim457

Most of the world is pretty serious about their soccer. Not sure if it was Brazil, but a guy from some team from South America scored on his own team and got murdered for it. That's hard core.

Nice box Todd, I like the latches for each layer rather than trays to lift out. I have some extra Jennings bits too so once you inventory I'll check if I have any good ones in those sizes.

Nice Walden. I had a guy like that tail gaiting me a foot from my bumper when I couldn't go faster. I slowed down and brake checked him and he zoomed around me in the center turn lane not knowing there was a cop two cars behind him. Felt victorious knowing he got pulled over as I'm sure you did staying ahead of the guy.


----------



## TheFridge

So that was you…


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Right?!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

House shopping like crazy. Too much "adulting" today. Kids have it easy. They don't seemed stressed a bit

Had 6 showings and 2 offers on our house the first day, so that's cool.

7- Ya, I really like Chauncey, and I too enjoyed that pistons team. Don't think you on here when I mentioned that I got dunked on by Chauncey in high school. Yep, that's the closest I got to the nba…..Chaucey's thang smackin my forehead.


----------



## summerfi

6 showings and 2 offers on the first day? Man, that's amazing. Maybe they will bid up the price. Good for you Red.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like you got yourself a bidding war, Red.


----------



## ToddJB

That's great news, Red.

Well my gamble on the bits didn't turn out awesomely. Looks like I ended out with 8 correct RJ bits, but two were duplicates. So only 6 from the set. The others were randoms.

Here how it shook out:

Have: 5, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15
Missing: 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 16

RJ duplicates: 9, 13
Sargent : 10
No name (Irwin?): 4
Passaic?: 4
Forrest City (long) 7, 11 - these I previously obtained
Our Very Best : 12

So yeah, if anybody has spares of 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 16 I'd be interested. Or if anyone needs any of the others abovementioned we can make that happen too.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red that is awesome. I'm willing to bet your shop makes all the guys dream of what they're going to do in there. Lol

Todd, funny how mostly the evens are missing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, the area we live is very sought after. We live in a nice neighborhood on the edge of town, but we're still county….with county taxes. So the selling is looking good.

For buying, we looked at the craftsman style house we loved in pics. It is a cool house, but not as nice as the pics, and the lot is pretty small.

Then, we went to a newer neighborhood and looked at a house that had this in the backyard…..









and everything changed….lol. They've got it overpriced and our agent encouraged us to lowball it, so that's probably what we'll do today.


----------



## putty

Red, What does it have for shop space?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Red, What does it have for shop space?
> 
> - putty


They already set the foundation for the indoor shop/basketball court. Just needs four walls and a roof.


----------



## Slyy

> Red, What does it have for shop space?
> 
> - putty
> 
> They already set the foundation for the indoor shop/basketball court. Just needs four walls and a roof.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Pez has it I think!

Todd what's the mark in those RJ's like? I know I've got extra bits lying around that haven't looked at in a while. No idea if I got anything you need but if I do you're welcome to it.

Red I kinda envy your moving, hope you get not just what ya want but what ya need. I hate packing and the actual act of moving but there's almost nothing better than getting to get everything all perfectly reorganized when you unpack. Now, it might not stay that way for long but it's absolute OCD bliss while it is.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"just needs walls and a roof" ...lawlz. It did occur to me that not everyone would be crazy about a bball pad in their back yard. Older folks would say "what are we gonna do with that."

That house does have an oversized 2 car garage. My shop would be much the same as now. There was a house with an awesome detached shop, but we both hated the house- straight outta that 70s show. So it goes.


----------



## jmartel

Early morning ferry ride across the sound today. Judging by the line, a lot of other people had the same idea as us. Heading to Olympic National Park for the weekend.


----------



## walden

Have fun Jmart!

Red: Good luck with the move and the new management position. Don't forget to dream big. My landlord started his career with the railroad in logistics. He took that knowledge and started a small logistics company. That has turned into a big company that buys military bases all over the world that are being shut down or are not used and turns them into something else. He lives in a 27,000 house across the street and owns an entire mountain. He is also one of the nicest people I have ever met. You never know where this new management position could lead.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, kinda hard to take a picture of but it just says Russell Jennings on the shank










Nice day to be out.










Headed to mountains later today to go camping.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, that is the early trademark. Later the name was in a box that ran perpendicular to the shaft, this may have coincided with Stanley's purchase of Jennings.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, that is about the same luck I have when buying things. Sorry bud, but at least some of them were early ones.

Dan, great news on the looks and offers on your house. That sounds really promising.

I don't actively practice vet med anymore, but had to to out to a friend's last night to look at a filly that had died suddenly, no obvious signs of death. The poor girl is looking after the place for extremely wealthy out of town owners and was very upset. She had tried to call the owners, but they didn't respond, and as I have learned, typical of them. She couldn't call another vet without the owners consent to spend their money (I didn't charge her cause she's a good friend).

I called another surgeon friend to ask about her liability and he said since I had done a post mortem exam and the owners weren't responding to calls, she was in the clear. He also said the owners owed him $10K and other vets even more. Supposedly, the filly was worth in excess of $100K. What the heck kind of people are these that have that kind of money and don't pay their bills and could care less about other people and their own animals?

Rant over


----------



## walden

Sorry to hear it duck. Unfortunately, there are a lot of people like that. They "own" all of that stuff out of ego to impress others, but can't truly afford it and don't actually care about the animals. I see it a lot in the small community I live in. It saddens me to the core.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Duck- Heather calls those people "buttfaces." It's the meanest word I've ever heard her use….so there you have it.

Well, we got darn near asking on our house within 24 hours of listing. And, after several counteroffers, we got the price we wanted on the big house with the bball court. Hopefully all the inspections and stuff go well next week. I'll sleep better then.

Shopping for houses is interesting- you're never going to get everything you want. Basically, the kids won out. This will be the decade of raising them. We pick a house with a huge family room in a neighborhood full of kids. We'll do the small acreage with a big shop on the next go round.


----------



## woodcox

Congrats red. Good choices and you will still be puttin it down there too!


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, making long term decisions like 10 years ain't a thang. Which, really, it isn't. Hope everything finishes as well as it began!

L'arc de Chat is complete! Mostly. All I have to do is screw down the counter top, but I couldn't wait. I think I spent an hour working on it this morning with plane and chisel to get it to fit. Going to need some paint later today, lol.

Off to help a friend pull up a well pump that is 400' deep….exciting.


----------



## TheFridge

Gettin closer. Gotta figure a solution for racking on the end vise and get some brass knobs turned for the leg vise handle and it's sexy bench posing time!





































Future moxon here


----------



## Slyy

Todd - when I get off work I'll take a look!

Fridge - integral till always been part of the plan? I really like the idea (especially for space savings) wonder how it is in practical use?


----------



## TheFridge

It was but in a different way. I was hoping to put my planes in a drawer underneath but I wasnt sure that I wanted to buy slide heavy duty enough to support them. That being said, my till has been sitting on the ground up against some other cabinets for awhile now. I didn't have any problems bending down to get them so I went with the easy solution.


----------



## Mosquito

Bench Til is sweet! My plane till is on the ground too, so integrating into the bench would actually make it taller for me too lol


----------



## jmartel

Congrats red on the sale of your house and the one with the bball court.

This was our view from the campsite.










Now to drive up hurricane ridge, and then head home.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats ya big red bastard!

On board till = hoss, very hoss.

Porch pimpin is complete with the install of the 2 ceiling fans.


----------



## TheFridge

Doesn't get much easier than that red. glad it's workin out.


----------



## ToddJB

Such awesome news, Red.

Fridge , I like the till. And I'm very eagerly awaiting your bondo pose.

Stef, that's a place I could have a couple of beers. Nice job.


----------



## Pezking7p

Fridge, I love the till like everyone else, but your leg vise is too sweet. I can't get over how different it is. Same with the deadman and the way the legs meet the top. Kudos for making a different bench!

Stef, I have a porch boner. Mad Jelly.

Lately on my Pandora I've been rocking Rancid Radio. I forgot how much I like punk rock.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks bud. This bench taught me a bunch.


----------



## Buckethead

Punk rockers never get old, they just… Well… They do get old.


----------



## TheFridge

Like early avril lavigne?


----------



## CL810

Congrats Red! Smart decision. I'm sure your house will be the one all the neighborhood kids will gravitate to.



> Shopping for houses is interesting- you re never going to get everything you want. Basically, the kids won out. This will be the decade of raising them. We pick a house with a huge family room in a neighborhood full of kids. We ll do the small acreage with a big shop on the next go round.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## RPhillips

> Like early avril lavigne?
> 
> - TheFridge


more like Johnny Rotten… old skool!


----------



## RPhillips

Congrats Red! that's awesome… love the BBall court… you've now moved up to Playa-Playa status… what's next? gold plated ceilings? don't hold back on us…

Well, I managed to make cool little grease box the other day. Enjoyed making it, and learned a bit from it… like what fish tailed chisels are for… and how sand paper will remove fingerprints…from your fingers


----------



## bandit571

Ok, look out, Bandit now has a "real" bandsaw in the Dungeon Shop…









Ok, ok, so it is a Craftsman 12"....but compared to what was in use….


----------



## Pezking7p

> Like early avril lavigne?
> 
> - TheFridge


Avril lavigne and Gwen stefani. That's how I rock out.


----------



## chrisstef

Id still invade both of em ^

What'd ya swap for that bs bandit? I know you didnt come out of pocket more than a 20 spot.

Love your box rob.


----------



## bandit571

Went woodstick 2015. A Gary sent the saw to me as a gift…..

Gave a bunch of classes over there. traded a few things, have a few things to clean up.

All this rustiness? Hawg Heaven, I'm telling ya…..


----------



## bandit571

dang double posts


----------



## RPhillips

> Love your box rob.
> 
> - chrisstef


Thanks… I think…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A nice dinner, time for bed!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Like early avril lavigne?
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Avril lavigne and Gwen stefani. That s how I rock out.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Me too…. they are mixed in playlists

I am so ready to go home. This trip they sent me to a different boat than my usual, they were in lrocess of repainting ( all boats get new paint every spring/summer). The deckhand on my shift and I did 90% of the painting between the hours of noon to 6 for 4 days straight. I meet my usual boat, dejavu.. just did the same on my own. Good thing is that my tan is in full swing, bad thing is that i am eternally dehydrated.

Was jealous of these folks today:


----------



## TheFridge

Super jealy

Make it a natty smitt! That looks dang good.


----------



## jmartel

The "trail" we did yesterday included a tunnel. It basically followed old railroad tracks and this was where they blasted out the mountain.










And a quick photo from up on top of Hurricane Ridge today.


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome view.


----------



## Tim457

> So that was you…
> - TheFridge


Haha fridge, nice one.

Stef that porch is so sweet. I think I'd spend a lot of time out there.

Smitty, what did those chickens do to you that you had to violate them like that?

I need some more hiking and camping like that in my life.


----------



## bandit571

I now have a new toy I can post anywhere, anytime










To be used as needed, of course.

Still in "recovery" from that Woodstick 2015 get together…...Might have gained 5 pounds from all the food.









And, this was just ONE table, there were more involved….

Lots of toys to swap, too









This was one of three tables….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, what did those chickens do to you that you had to violate them like that?
> 
> - Tim


Tim, they put themselves on those beer cans, I just couldn't stop them. The result was total deliciousness, though, so I'm glad they did.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like some fun was had at woodstick bandit. Hope the gas pains aren't too bad today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Red.

That is tits Stef.

Looks awesome Fridge.

Great pics JCamp, thank you.

Sorry this trip was the suck Tug. A tan is something to take away from it at least.


----------



## jmartel

Heading down to Monterey this weekend for another 2 days on the track. Glad I can finally cross this track off the bucket list.

Views like that are why I moved to Seattle. Never gets old, even with the rainy/cloudy winters.


----------



## Slyy

You girls have been busy over the weekend. I need to try some beercan chicken, that looks awesome Smit!

JBelay that hiking looks like a blast, need to take a field trip to Colorado.

Steffers the porch looks super comfortable.

Red stoked on the familial relocation kids for the win for sure.


----------



## Slyy

Saw this guy for sale in Maine if anyone is interested?


----------



## 7Footer

Great pics Jmart. I love the PNW.

Sweet Granny Tooth Rob!

Porch looks great Stef, time to christen it…

Mmm… Beer can chicken. Looks good Smitty.

That is a monster jointer jake!

Fridge, bench looks great. I agree with jakey, I like the unique joinery with the legs. You gonna make Widdle's patented anti-racking device?

Red- congrats on the new house, that's a legit looking hoop too, I'm sure you'll enjoy practicing you jumper and teaching the kids some post moves on that bad boy! Crazy about Chauncey, did he just go to a nearby high school or something? I knew he was a Colorado boy, I'd love to play against some nba'ers just too witness the level of talent differential, obviously I'd get worked but it would still be so much fun. I've played against/with several D1 players and people who've played pro overseas, but not like one-on-one or a three-on-three game, those are my favorite… Lol @ the crank in your face.


----------



## ToddJB

Please excused this brief interruption from my wife's weekend's Intrgramings


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin'. Awesome.

Brought the pooch too!


----------



## chrisstef

Baby carharts, Lighting McQueen, waist tethered leash …. this gets my thumbs up. Killer outing.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I fought the waist leash for awhile. Thought it looked dumb (it does), but man, it's useful.


----------



## duckmilk

Fabulous Todd


----------



## Tim457

That is totally awesome Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Just did an overnight up in the Mountains. I got a killer deal on a big tent a few years ago, so we put up our small backpacking tent in the big tent, so Jack can have a secluded place to sleep, and then we put Addie in the pack-n-play with a sheet around it so she can't see out. It's worked out well the couple times we've gone before. Only issue is the sun goes down a lot later than their bed time and comes up a lot earlier than their usual schedule.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like a good family outing Todd.

Great pics too on the PNW scenery.


----------



## DanKrager

That's just cuteness overload there Todd! Precious memories!
DanK


----------



## john2005

Looks like a sweet outing there Toddles. Kids look like they are having fun

Diggin the porch there Stef

Got my sister is here for awhile with her SIX girls. Friggen crazy around here. This house wasn't built to handle this much estrogen. We did have a good hike this weekend though.










And the backyard is improving all the time, just a few more rocks…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap six daughters?! That will be one busy dad; bless his heart.

The fountain looks very cool John.


----------



## ToddJB

> Holy crap six daughters?! That will be one busy dad; bless his heart.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Sound like it's been one busy dad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Six times is busy? In the bonds of matrimony perhaps it feels as such?


----------



## Slyy

Toddles- looks like great fam fun right there!!

John - 6 is ridiculous!! I'm sure it was a blast for you though and that water feature is pretty slick, like the slate stone look.

Just left my lab class and got to do this in the torrential rain….









Luckily less than 2 miles from an entire host of used car lots and tire shops so now I'm waiting in line to fix the damn screw hole.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sucks.

Glad you found a dry perch Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

Donut day was a few weeks ago Jake.

I concur that 6 is busy. It aint exactly shooting into an open net nevermind blowing the balls off of 6 embryos.

That's a gang of stone there John.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Granted, it is not a one for one return on the effort (thankfully), gestation and the like slows it down as well. But even at your bi-monthly rate it would not take too long to accomplish, would it? Still afford time for sportsball and beer, no?


----------



## chrisstef

The first one, no. The second one, a bit more effort. By the time you've got a fifth child in the house I can only imagine that there is such little time he must have impregnated her with a drive by shot in the hallway. Talking bout "Here! Catch!"


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am understanding my ignorance in this vein better now, thank you.


----------



## walden

Looks like fun Todd.

You're a trooper John. Six anything is beyond my abilities.

I spent the weekend trying to act a lot younger than I am. I rode a downhill mountain bike course with some friends. Think of the crazy slopes a person would ski down and ride a bike down it - with jumps along the way. The weekend was a success in that I didn't crash. I think I'll leave that stuff to the kids from now on…It was "piss your pants" scary.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jams.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, I hope you're not too sore for my visit tonight


----------



## jmartel

> Talking bout "Here! Catch!"
> 
> - chrisstef


I was thinking more along the lines of a Turkey Baster.


----------



## Mosquito

> Walden, I hope you re not too sore for my visit tonight
> 
> - ToddJB


I just hope he's not too sore AFTER your visit…

(low hanging fruit)


----------



## walden

Haha. I am giving Todd wood tonight, but not that kind of wood…


----------



## Slyy

Yeah, so that rain…....
Just drove down the road to enter the neighborhood proper, 4 police SUV's one towing a trailer and a zodiac. Drive by two families sitting on the side of the road with fire/rescue and their cars ar caked in grass/water/mud. Apparently it rained so heavy/quick the water rose to over a foot pushed them off the road and flooded all the houses and an apartment complex on the same street…...
Seems they just reopened the road as I was getting into town after fixing the flat. Wife said for a bit we had no power and the street on our culdesac was over the curb from runoff.

I've mentioned the park before, haven't had rain in 2 weeks, everything was perfectly dry. Wife says it rained for about 15 minutes, only after that 2'+ we got last month have I seen standing water in the park and it looks like this after today








Kinda glad I missed the excitment.


----------



## 7Footer

Mother nature be one crazy b!tch.

Todd can't get enough of Walden's wood.

The water feature is looking good John.

Lol Todd that pic if Addie scaling the tree stump is so funny. Looks like it was a fun trip.


----------



## walden

That's crazy Jake! Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Pezking7p

Addie with her game face on!

It's about a million degrees here today. Really effing up shop time.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm glad you have all your digits after what happened this weekend Pez…... God damn I swear I'm never going in the ocean again unless I'm in a big boat, check this out. Mary Lee, holy crap. 
http://www.wcti12.com/news/several-tagged-sharks-swimming-either-off-enc-coast-or-in-river/33529932


----------



## chrisstef

Wussy ^


----------



## walden

Haha. Stef likes swimming in the ocean with bacon tied to his manhood just to spite fate…


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna be one thiiiin strip of bacon.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm batting.500 here. Got her pregnant 3 out of 6 actual tries. Not very fun when you don't get to practice.

Edit: on the plus side. she can only get pregnant once at a time (thumbs up emoji here)


----------



## Slyy

'member my broken No 78 that the Postal Fiends funked up?
Awesome, well packaged LJ care-package from Putty arrived today:
















The dude definitely knows his way around a package, I'm tellin' ya!

Radar shows more rain a'commin too in about 30 mins. Hope it ain't too bad!

And hawtdamn about those shark bites 7!!! Super suckage for those two kids loosing limbs too, tote cray.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sharks gotta eat, mang. Survival of the fittest.


----------



## putty

Glad you can use it Jake,

You did a pretty good job diving into the package!


----------



## Slyy

wife got a pic before she got home earlier today


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^^watch out for sharks, bro.


----------



## Slyy

LAWLZ


----------



## bandit571

Saw this on a shelf at Lowes….just had to put it in the cart..









This was saturday, on the way homw from Woodstick 2015..









Just outside of Springfield, OH. And..that wasn't a scud cloud…..


----------



## Slyy

Bandit, love me some Midwest/central weather. Never a dull moment.


----------



## TheFridge

> Glad you can use it Jake,
> 
> You did a pretty good job diving into the package!
> 
> - putty


----------



## john2005

Nice Putty. That'll teach the ol postal service.

You can keep that crap Jake. I don't mind a little rain, but I like it to have somewhere to go.

I mowed the yard this evening not cause it needed it, but for some "quiet time". I don't even like mowing the yard. Normally I would just go into the shop, but now I have a min of 2-3 followers chasing me around asking questions. Its nice to see them cause I don't get to very often, but we are going on week 2 and there hasn't been a break yet. The "light at the end of the tunnel" is a road trip to Nebraska, (ironically to see more family) with a 3 yr old and 1 yr old. That doesn't happen till after fathers day though. Starting to think I didn't plan June very well…


----------



## theoldfart

John, I didn't plan 2015 very well either.  Leaving for Maine Thursday for ten glorious days. I need the break. Hang in there.


----------



## PhillipRCW

Slyy, is that Norman?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!! @ mowing for solitude. I am sorry John. Hope it subsides sooner rather than later.

Jake keep your powder dry.

Pez loves bacon.


----------



## ToddJB

Had a delightful time over at Walden's last night.As soon as I showed up he gave me the wood, then he let me fondle his chest for the remainder of the evening.


----------



## jmartel

Did he at least make you breakfast this morning?


----------



## ToddJB

No, he kicked me out around 10, and I drove off the mountains with a tear in my eye ( I swear it was allergies)


----------



## CL810

Powerful karma with Todd & Walden. Good stuff.


----------



## Pezking7p

I love bacon but I'm trying to get more roughage in my diet so I've been eating a lot of brachiole lately.



> No, he kicked me out around 10, and I drove off the mountains with a tear in my eye ( I swear it was allergies)
> 
> - ToddJB


That was shame, not allergies.


----------



## Pezking7p

Also: Brachiolasaurus.

Edit: Rex


----------



## RPhillips

Todd, nice that you and Waldo got to hang…

Would be cool to me up with some fella LJ's. I wasn't far from the meeting that was just down south of me this past weekend, but I had to work. Very nice of Candy to send me a inv tho.

I noticed a few weeks or so ago, a guy on the other side of the neighbor hood had what looked like a Jet dust collector in the driveway sitting just outside of his garage. I've rolled by a few times to see if he was out there, no luck. Now I just feel like a stalker…


----------



## walden

Haha. Yes, I let Todd fondle my tool(s). He looked like a kid in a candy store. We went through all of the tools, including axes. Good times.


----------



## Slyy

> Slyy, is that Norman?
> 
> - PhillipRCW


Yea booooiiiiieee it is. We don't handle rain too well here. I never got to snap a pic of that car but the news did:








Supposedly the tropical storm is gonna give us 8 more inches (like what Walden whispered in Todd's ear).

So lab exam, flat tire, extreme flooding and to top it off had to "rescue" the wife from this little guy who found her in the bathroom last night before bed:









Non poisonous but those brown snakes make a super aggressive show of it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did you let him go?


----------



## john2005

Hahaha, Jake the Snake Roberts…


----------



## Slyy

> Did you let him go?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Tossed right back into the yard.

For the most part, unless you have a violin on your back, an hourglass on your belly or a whole bunch of legs that stick out the side of your body, you get to live at Casa Slyy. Mostly because you also eat/compete with the three previously mentioned things.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tropical storm walden.


----------



## Slyy

> Hahaha, Jake the Snake Roberts…
> 
> - john2005


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good deal.


----------



## walden

Snakes give me the creeps. Luckily, there are very few at this altitude. I'll take bears and mountain lions over snakes any day.


----------



## chrisstef

Eff snakes:


----------



## summerfi

I'm heading to Alaska for forest fire duty. You boys behave yourselves while I'm gone.

Trivia: there are no snakes in Alaska.


----------



## jmartel

I don't mind snakes. I'm pretty uneasy about bears/mountain lions though. Mostly because I've never dealt with them before, and because at least Bears are quite prevalent here. Seen bears a couple times, but from a vehicle. Back east the most you heard about bears was the odd Black bear that wandered into someone's backyard and swam in their pool.


----------



## jmartel

> Trivia: there are no snakes in Alaska.
> 
> - summerfi


But they do have super-hybrid Polar/Grizzly bears.


----------



## bandit571

One year, when I was going to Grayling,MI for the two-weekers….

Breakfast truck was making the rounds, just a cook's Duece & a half…..
About 5-10 minutes behind the truck…

A Skinny, YOUNG Black bear was trotting along, taking the same route, looking for his own breakfast….

Note: Had an M60 sitting beside us…..with nothing but blank rounds…...good thing we smelled bad at the time….


----------



## summerfi

> But they do have super-hybrid Polar/Grizzly bears.
> 
> - jmartel


But only little ones.


----------



## putty

Lucky you Bob, Take a fishing pole!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stay safe Bob.


----------



## ToddJB

Trivia: All snakes are eatable by humans, ergo not poisonous. Now venomous, that's another story.

Stay safe, Bob. Thanks for being awesome.


----------



## walden

Good luck Bob!


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - either or both of these switches work for you?










Spelunked through the cast iron honey hole today. Pics to come later tonight.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh darling, boy do they! I could put both to work. But I know Jake has been looking for a solid push button for his DP, so I be happy to let one go to the land of rain and snakes.

Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hellz yeah! Excited for the pics.


----------



## Slyy

Mmmmmm Buttons and that Todds a good man no matter what he mutters in his sleep.

Manbearpig is a scary beast Bob, better take one of these with you:









Luckily on the snakes, don't see to many venomous around Oklahoma, Water Moccasins/Cotton Mouths at the lake and Copperheads hiding in the leaves but I've rarely seen them and we don't have much terrain for the Rattlers here in Central Oklahoma. And honestly, unless it posed a risk to family is probbaly let even the venomous ones go free after a bit of relocation of it were possible.
Cats and big snakes keep out the rodents and the little ones eat the bad spiders so I'm usually all for them. WAY more venomous spider bites than snake bites around here.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I knew my luck would run out eventually. First we had a derailment my first day in management. Then, health ins. denied the little procedure I was gonna have on my back. Bummin.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh no. Obviously the derailment isn't your fault, but does any of it fall on you? Bummer about the health ins. stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't go all Stef-ish on us now. They are minor bumps.


----------



## duckmilk

Blame it on previous management, but sorry about the health ins.

Todd and Putty make good friends.

Keep your life vest handy Jake and Putty, we're gonna get it again.

Be careful Bob.


----------



## ShaneA

The rain is just amazing. It has rained every weekend in KC since the 3rd week of March. Going to have to look into building a boat.

Just remind me not to have the materials railed in now that Red is in charge.


----------



## Mosquito

Shane doesn't want to get railed by Red. Got it.


----------



## duckmilk

That would be a big red railing?


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck Bob. Stay safe brother.

She's all yours Todd. Ill slap her in the mail this week sometime. I had a hunch there would be some switches there but I had to get elbow deep to find em. Im glad I did. If you and jake wanna arm wrassle over who gets what im cool with that. Shoot me a pm with your addy's and whos getting which switch. If you need me to open them up to see whats inside I can. I couldn't tell ya if they'll work or not.

Man it was musty and moldy down in that dungeon. There were a couple of cool scores but most of the stuff is going to my pack rat buddy. I scored a couple cool items but if I came home with all the crap we took out of there my old lady would freak. I got the jeep squatting jmart style.

Sucks Red. Paying the cost to be the boss aint much fun some days.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The derailment wasn't a huge deal. Could have been worse.

Just baffles me that a *nurse *doing pre-auth's at some office at BCBS can override several doctors at a spine center….but that's health insurance for ya.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Demo. Going elbow deep will be rewarding every time.

Jakey, you wanna call dibs?


----------



## putty

Yeah Duck, I'm battening down the hatches…how bout you


----------



## Slyy

Todd it was your deal to begin so you go, I'll PM my addy to ya Stef thx for tossing me in the mix boys.

'Ol Bill is gonna work is hard this week Duck et. al. It amazes me that the center of that storm is only just now touching land and its alr day raining from part of it here in Norman! Just finished up another Micro exam and met the wife at the Warren, gonna take in Jurrasic World bit too rainy for the bike ride today unfortunately.


----------



## Slyy

Red somehow I didn't read any of your previous post! Derailment no bueno, gotta say eventuality is small but when I stop at the railcrossing I always leave running room I case of something like that.
So can you argue the case with insurance? I'm sure ya know, but they will do all they can to deny you. Your spine ain't nothing to mess around with so I hope you can get it worked out entirely in your favor!


----------



## duckmilk

> Yeah Duck, I m battening down the hatches…how bout you
> 
> - putty


Not much to do here since I'm on a hill of sorts. I'll just watch it run downhill to you ;-)

A blast of rain caught me by surprise and had to sweep rain water out of the shop.



















New barn kitties seem to be settling in well.










Nice rainbow (yesterday)










Had handmade tamales from a hispanic lady last night with my homemade beans, guacamole and pico.


----------



## Hammerthumb

108 yesterday, 109 today. It's supposed to get hot later this week.

How have you all been doing? I've been a little overloaded at work. That will teach me to take a couple days of vacation!


----------



## duckmilk

Paul, I heard on national weather it's predicted to reach close to 120 there by this weekend. Dang!


----------



## jmartel

> 108 yesterday, 109 today. It s supposed to get hot later this week.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


You can keep that. It was 107-108ish when I was there last year. Even sitting in the shade in the pool it was like being in a hair dryer.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Last year wasn't bad. We had about 10 days when it was about 110. It's not bad until it gets over 105. When the wind blows it does feel like a hair dryer!

It's supposed to be hot this weekend so no golf for me. I'll turn the AC up in the shop and try to get something done. Got to finish the plane swap item.


----------



## bandit571

Tried this stuff out tonight on rice and sausages…









Ah…YEAH! me LIKEY!!!! Will be using this stuff a lot more!


----------



## chrisstef

Heres the haul










A block and tackle, 4 old toledo co kerosene railroad lamps and a whiskey barrel.










Sliding barn door hardware, a tin sign, wavy glass mirror and 4 strap hinges.










A brass window grate and a fire hose reel.










And two of the uber heavy steel carts with castors.


----------



## Tim457

Rattlesnake tastes good. Dunno about any other snakes.

Red is your doctor willing to fight it out with the insurance? That nurse's job is to say no then the doc has to be willing to go to bat. Wastes everyone's time.

Duck that looks seriously tasty.

Man you guys are getting some crazy rain.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's dreamy stuff, stef. Really.


----------



## Tim457

That's a sweet haul stef. If that's not much, what all goodies did you leave behind?


----------



## putty

Nice Haul there Stef…I'm old enough to remember those smudge pots. They used to set them up for road construction.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Paint them bright colors, fill with tiki fuel (w/citronella) and they're great for outdoor spaces!


----------



## ToddJB

fun Haul, Demo. I like the signs. Let's get a better look at the asbestos sign.


----------



## duckmilk

Demo, don't let Bandit see that haul….crap, too late probably, he'll rub your butt.

Too cool whiskey barrel tho.


----------



## chrisstef

How much left behind? Id say, honestly, about 20-30 tons of lag bolts, electrical cabinets, washer, nuts, bolts, pipe fittings, 3 phase motors, windows, doors …. Asbestos. It was dark, dingy, musty and filthy down there but i want back in. Only spent an hour or so in there and its gotta cover 4,000 square feet.

That sign and 95% of the stuff shown went to my lead demo supervisor . He was my college roomy and a certified pack rat. And owns a barn. Not a good combination but whenver im lookin for that piece i get free pickins outta the barn. Its a symbiotic relationship.

Im ready when you are bandit but i aint ridin that mustache of yours.


----------



## Tim457

> Have: 5, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15
> Missing: 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 16
> 
> So yeah, if anybody has spares of 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 16 I d be interested. Or if anyone needs any of the others abovementioned we can make that happen too.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd, I managed to sort through mine and I've got a 7,8,14, and 16 in decent shape that have what looks like the same mark as yours. If you want just the 7 and 16 that are missing or all 4 let me know.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sly- ya docs gonna appeal the insurance thing. I moped, listened to some Springsteen, drank a beer and got over it for now.

I shouldn't be pouting. I can't even think of something to ask for Father's day. I already have most the LN catalog


----------



## duckmilk

Dan and you other lathe people out there, are branches suitable for turning things like handles and such? I know they don't work for lumber because of the stresses within the wood.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup. As long as they're dry, they work fine for small turnings. I try to avoid the pith when I can.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dan, must be rough being forced to use all that LN stuff.

Stef nice freaking haul.

It's been 100 degrees here the last few days and probably will be in the 90's until September. Shop is over 100. As some of you may know my shop is quaint but wide open to all forms of nature. I sense a shop overhaul in the works…replace broken windows, seal up the soffits, new door that seals, and a/c. Wonder if I can get it all done in a weekend and under $500? Maybe a three day weekend. Decisions decisions…


----------



## DanKrager

One problem with branches is that they have bark that is sometimes hard to remove. But if you are turning them, not a problem. The other problem with using unseeable wood for handles is just that…you can't see the weak points unless you are an expert at reading the "log". You seldom see a branch weak from cross grain, but it can be hiding excessive pith, spalt, wind shear, tiny splits, cross grain stress cracks, etc. 
If you are careful to look closely at all visible areas, then you should be OK. I'm not too concerned about being dry, either. I prefer handle turning blanks split from larger sections of a log, but I've used branches green with good results. I have some exquisite osage orange lathe tool handles so made. Some experience is required and YMMV.
One fun thing I tried was to slice 2" branches into very thin wafers, treat them with a water dispersant (Water Dispersant 40 aka WD40) and store them in a press until they appear dry. Then assemble them into a veneer and the resulting pattern is stunning. It was very time consuming and the wood I was using wasn't the best (dogwood) and, well, let's just say I learned some things from that.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, I managed to sort through mine and I ve got a 7,8,14, and 16 in decent shape that have what looks like the same mark as yours. If you want just the 7 and 16 that are missing or all 4 let me know.
> 
> - Tim


Tim, badass. My 8 is in poor shape, but my 14 doesn't appear to be used. So I'd happily accept the 7,8,16.

One a related note to Tim and Stef's generosity I am working on a plan to produce a tool that I can make that will allow me to show my graditude to all of you who have either gifted me something tangible, as well as those who have gifted me things that are intangible. Once I get up and running it'll take me awhile to get though that list.

I appreciate the hell out of all ya'll.


----------



## RPhillips

> from another thread…
> 
> Rehab a plane or two, that way one LEARNS all there is about the tool they use. Ready to go out of the box is the lazy way to go. Sooner or later, they will have to tune it back to sharp, then what…..buy another high priced object, and sell the one they trashed on Ebay, of course.
> 
> BTW: I had a WR#4V3 for over a year s worth of work…....Just not my style of plane.
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit with the BURN…. lol sorry thought that guys post was funny, then I seen Bandits post… made it even better.


----------



## walden

That is pretty funny!

The writer of the original post does have a point to a certain extent. A person should buy a junker and learn to rehab it. If for nothing more than to learn what makes the plane tick. I did this when I started and it demystified planes for me. I also did this when I learned to sharpen saws.

As Todd experienced earlier this week, I now have mostly high end tools, but not many. I keep it down to what I actually use. Trying to make the assumption that people buy new planes because they don't understand planes was a bit much on the poster's part. I bought mine because I wanted them and I know how to use them like an extension of my hand.

I also found that if I sold all the old junker tools I had, I could afford the nice tools I wanted and still have money left over. I now own 1/3 of the tools I did before, but they all work perfectly. This made me a better woodworker, not only because the tools performed better, but because I was now working with a more essential set of tools (no specialty tools).

The older tools can work great, if you know what to look for. But a lot of times, vast amounts of money are waisted on tools that are too far gone or are misrepresented on eBay. I say this from personal experience. I made the decision to buy the nicer tools and focus my time on building stuff instead of tinkering with tools (this after five years of tinkering). And I should say that there is nothing wrong with tinkering. Everyone has something a little different that they love about woodworking. Follow that passion and don't worry so much about what the other guy is doing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cute little critters Duck.

Ridiculous heat Paul.

Fantastic grab there Stef. Thanks for the pictures. What are you, personally, keeping from it all?

Keep us posted on the shop overhaul Pez. That space you use for a shop is so cool.

Bankers get sentimental sometimes.


----------



## bandit571

All of my "keeper" planes were, when they were new, "Top of the Line" planes
Millers falls No. 8
Millers FallsNo. 9
Millers Falls No. 11 ( #5-1/4)
Millers falls No, 14
Sargent No. 414
Stanley No. 5 type 6
Stanley No. 5-1/2 type 17
Stanley No. 6c, type 10.

A type 2 Stanley 9-1/2
A Millers Falls No. 58B low angle, adjustable mouth block plane

You get the idea…...

There are a few wood bodied ones as well. After a few years of practise….I might have a handle on what works in my shop. Most of the rest are just passing through…

Total tool budget per month? somewhere around…....$40 is all I can drop into this thing per month. And some months, not even that. I am pretty well set as far as the "go-to" planes. The others that come through? 
Well, I do like to refurb a plane now and then…...


----------



## chrisstef

Perosnally I kept a hand wheel that im evapo soaking now, 2 switches that im passing along, a wooden reel, and one of those steel carts with the castors on it. Not much for me but always fun digging for treasures.


----------



## walden

That awesome bandit and Stef. I still get the need to rust hunt on occasion, but for me at this point, they mostly get passed through to other people. Smitty has has a nice Stanley No.9 I found in the wild, for example. I also passed along a Stanley No. 7 Type 8 and a Stanley No. 5 type 11.

I think it's all in what makes you happy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I think it's all in what makes you happy." - Like a fresh balloon of heroin and a glass of milk with ice.


----------



## walden

Haha. You got to get your calcium Tony!


----------



## Mosquito

> All of my "keeper" planes were, when they were new, "Top of the Line" planes
> - bandit571


See, that's the problem I have with all the "new premium" tool bashing going around. SOMEONE bought all the Type 11 Stanley's I've got at some point when they were new… Same thing for all Bandit's above list. Same for anyone's Bedrocks, etc. If no one bought them new, no one would be able to buy them "vintage" now.

Just because all LN isn't in my budget doesn't mean I'm going to knock someone who can/does. It's everyone's own decision, and a lot of different things go into that decision, and they don't always carry the same weight between different people.


----------



## ShaneA

I would have to say I agree with Walden's manifesto. What makes you happy is good for me. I will stop short of that being a balloon of heroin, but the glass of milk sounds nice.

I think if I were to go back a few years, knowing what I know now. I would have went with the smaller selection of hand tools, maybe even tools in general, and went for higher end, more user friendly, less tuning required ones. But, hey whatever works.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Emphatic agreement on the "whatever works." My personal gripe is with posts telling people how to do it right, because that's the way they did it (or learned it, or whatever).

Say for example I bought a Hock replacement iron and loved it. No need to start bashing others for not understanding and believing it's the best thing since sliced bread. Not only is the science of thicker irons not settled, but the opinion is far from settled. It's what works for you. And to use "buy replacement irons" as a basis for then asserting all used planes cost $100 to be useable is sheer crap.

In addition, if I've been burned by eBay a few times, it's not right for me to tell folks new to handtool woodworking to stay away from on-line sales because they're all crap. That's my perspective, not an absolute. It's irresponsible and can drive folks away from entering the hobby at a price point that's affordable, and one that offers the opportunity to learn about planes for just a few bucks.

Those are the types of windmills I sometimes choose to tilt after. Not very often at all, but sometimes.

Mini-rant over.


----------



## ToddJB

I think you're all wrong and stupid and wasteful and ugly.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree entirely with you Smitty. Like so many other "issues" today, I just don't get how people get so polarized. It's an interesting thing to look at… from a distance.


----------



## JayT

Amen, Smitty! Preach it, brother. I basically said something similar on that other thread just this morning.



> I think you re all wrong and stupid and wasteful and ugly.
> 
> - ToddJB


I probably fit #2 and #4, and #3 is up for debate, but calling people wrong is just hateful, Todd. I don't judge your relationship with walden being based around his wood and your tools, do I?

Edit: A balloon with helium and glass of milk with oreos will make anyone happy.


----------



## chrisstef

Six gun sound is our claim to fame ….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JayT - yes, you did! Just read it, an excellent post. But now I see I've been called out for not buying an upgraded iron for any of my planes. Ah, but you see, I have done just that.

Maybe a re-post is in order. Or maybe, as Mos suggests, distance is called for at this point. We'll see.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I think you're all wrong and stupid and wasteful and ugly." - Mom?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Hah!!!!!

Tony for the WIN!


----------



## JayT

> JayT - yes, you did! Just read it, an excellent post. But now I see I ve been called out for not buying an upgraded iron for any of my planes. Ah, but you see, I have done just that.
> 
> Maybe a re-post is in order. Or maybe, as Mos suggests, distance is called for at this point. We ll see.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yeah, don't want it to seem like we are trolling Mr Engel.  The biggest problem is that it seems he sincerely thinks he is helping others by trying to get everyone to do everything just like he does. That leads to far too many posts on subjects he is not knowledgeable enough about to intelligently comment on-vintage planes and ebay being two of them.

Check out his LJ homepage and there is a link to a veterinary service. If I took my dog to a vet that thought he knew everything and wouldn't ever listen to others, it would be the last time. Truly intelligent people know the difference between fact and opinion and are always open to listening to others' opinions, even if they disagree.


----------



## jmartel

Having both, I now prefer new. But, most of my planes are used. So take that for what it is.


----------



## TheFridge

Ha. I posted on that same forum and then i see this here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Does anyone else recall what your reaction was the first time you saw prices for a new Wentzloff saw or LN hand plane? I sure do. It was along the lines of, 'OMG, I can't believe somebody would actually pay that much for a handtool!'

I can't recall that and then tell somebody it's the only way. It's sure to drive them away. Oh, and it'd not be an objective truth, either.

EDIT: and it was an excellent comment too, Fridge.


----------



## 7Footer

Balloon full of heroin / balloon full of helium….. to each their own!

Lolz Todd. You funny ginger you.

I'm so fascinated at all of the rain you guys back in the midwest are getting, it's sooooo dry back here, my lawn already looks like crap because it doesn't have enough water and it's only june… Just crazy how the world works

Had some karma get me yesterday, only 1 day after my sh!t talking about the ocean and sharks what do I do? I went in the ocean on a bottom fishing trip… Got sick, first time in my life I've ever been sick on a boat, I never puked, I held it down, but I had the watery mouth feeling like I was gonna puke all day. But we did slay it, 12 people on the boat, limited out with 103 fish in under 3 hours….


















Edit: oh yeah, preach Smitty, preach. Agree.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yum! Right on man.

Did you clean them yourself 7? You delicate bastage.


----------



## PhillipRCW

News is forecasting 4-10" of rain today depending on where this storm finally hits. I'm hoping the mess I left in my shop doesn't float away today.


----------



## Tim457

Couldn't agree more Smitty.


----------



## JayT

Todd & walden, you might be able to help out on this thread


----------



## 7Footer

No sir, the guys that run the charter cleaned and packaged all of them for us… We even threw out a few crab traps on the way out and had 40 keepers when we picked them up, so everyone got 4, was a fun trip. I'm hoping I have time to cook some up tonight before bball, wifey only likes salmon and tuna, she's never tried halibut or any whitefish, it's tough to get her to try new stuff but she said she'd try the rockfish and lingcod. We ended up with about 7 pounds each of rockfish / sea bass, a couple pounds on lingcod and 4 crabs. Its crazy with bottom fishing, you dont even need bait, we were even catching two at a time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Delicious haul. Congrats bud.

Tip your deckhands in that case you lazy fuxer.


----------



## 7Footer

We did… It's a father/son combo… Kinda made me jealous actually because the son Tom, about my age, totally loves his job, and he was super cool, helpful and talkative all day long, made it that much better.. I wish my pops and I had that kind of relationship.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your dad hates you and always will; you should have made it to the pros and things would have been different.

You didn't practice like he told you and now look at what happened….

....hope you're happy.


----------



## duckmilk

JayT, Smitty and Fridge, well said.

Phillip, the storm is tracking a little farther west than they thought, it is west of I35 which means you may get a bunch of rain.

Nice haul 7' and good job holding the spew in. I'd send you some of our rain, if I knew how.


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl. Fuggin right. My old man didnt push me enough!!!!! Waaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## chrisstef

Damn Tonys givin you the bidness 7 lol. I for one, kinda hoped you puked. One of those through the fingers type pukes too. Whenever you feel sick like that just think about devouring a hot dog smothered in warm mayonnaise. It usually helps.


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## 7Footer

I'm not a puker Stef, but when I do hurl, it's bad, like projectile painting the walls. I usually eat and drink beers when I'm on a boat and yesterday I couldn't even entertain the idea of eating or drinking anything. Just the words warm mayonnaise probably would've been enough to do it… Another person on the boat got sick and hurled 3 times though, chumming bigtime.

Lol @ how many is a brazilian.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No bidness, only love.

Yacking sucks, had to be miserable fighting it the whole day.

Ha! Duck.


----------



## walden

Thanks JayT. I just left a post over on that thread.

Duck - That is some funny stuff!

Smitty - When I was using a lot of vintage planes, I fell victim to the trying new blades. 90 percent of the time it didn't perform any better, and some of the time, the thick blades didn't even fit the old planes because of the tight mouth tolerances. The old boys that bought those planes new made some amazing stuff back in the day. There is no reason those same planes can't do the same thing today. I can't say that my LN and Veritas planes perform any better than the vintage planes I had. It was more of a want than a need for me. And to your point, the vintage stuff helped me get into woodworking. When I first started, I could only afford to buy the book "The Practical Woodworker" used. I then saved my my money and found a Stanley No.5 Type 11 at a flea market. The rest, as the say, is history.


----------



## chrisstef

Im the same way. If im pukin, stand clear. Ill fight it until the bitter end.


----------



## walden

I usually just hurl and get it over with. The rest of the ride is usually much better after that. And besides, it provides chum to attract the fish…


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, gonna get that stuff tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## chrisstef

Yes Kevin! ^

Immediate pics.


----------



## theoldfart

yas sah Mr Stef, right away Mr.Stef


----------



## ToddJB

Frustrated. Perhaps you remember last fall a discussion about how this summer the house needed painted. Our house is old. 1926. Original wood siding. Last couple of decades the previous owners have just crammed some caulk and painted over paint over paint. No scrapping or giving any care to the house.

There is a lot of prep work that needs to be done. I don't have time to do it like I want, so I am trying to give someone money to do it. Why is this such a problem?

A co-worker use to own his own painting company and gave me the info for a guy that he use to work with. Vouched for him. So I call the guy - he picks up " Hey I'm up a ladder, can you shoot me your info in a text and I'll get back to you here in a bit". Shoot the text let him know I'm looking for an exterior paint job and the Jeff sent me". No call back. Next day I call. No answer. Then text. Hours goes by no reply. Next day I call again. Answer. "Sorry about not getting back to you can I come check it out Monday or Tuesday?". I agree. He asked me to call him to remind him. I call Monday morning. Nothing. Text. Nothing. Tuesday I text in the morning. Nothing. End of my work day I get a text that says "Sorry, weather is looking iffy (clear skys), lets do it next Mon or Tues". Try reaching out Monday. Nothing. Try reaching out Tues. Nothing. Send him a very tasteful "You're not good at this, and I feel bad for my buddy who vouched for you, because you're not what he described" text.

No response.

What the hell?

I don't get it. I have money. I have patience. I'm not looking to low ball the hell out of you. And your "friend" is trying to get you business.

Our weather has sucked for an exterior painter. I get that when it is nice you need to be busting your ass to get through the work that I am sure is backing up. Need to cancel on me? Ok. Call.

I have hired out two things to be done on my house - cut my foundation for egress windows, and to tape and mud my whole basement when I finished it. Both experiences were very frustrating finding someone to do the work, and both were super disappointing once those guys started to do the work.

I'm so jaded on this topic.

I don't get it. You're a small business. Communicate, keep your word, and do a good job. If you cannot do those things so work for Comcast, you'll fit right in.

Pause in rant.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Typical of the human condition, no?

Think of how many of these flaky, muddle-through-life meatsacks you run into in everyday life. The sheep, the sleeping, the unconscious. Why would finding some to hire out pose a ratio that was any different?

You are patient. Good thing, you'll need it. Conscientiousness is an elusive prey, though it does exists.

No that I am jaded or anything….


----------



## chrisstef

On to the next Todd. It sucks that he's giving your buddy's word a bad name. Some guys think they have enough work and only cater to current clients. They'll be belly up soon or they'll get fat and happy off of one or two clients until they don't have any more money. I find that painters are more responsive in the slower months of winter and early spring than in mid summer. Id try and line one up then when theyre hungry for work. Let things dry up for a while and start making calls in the early fall when the workload is starting to tail off and id bet you get more responses that way.

One thing ive found out is that, in construction, all you've got is your reputation. It takes a long time to earn a good reputation and it can be spoiled in short order. Do what you say, say what you do, even if someone doesn't like it. Admit when you effed up and do what you can to make it right.


----------



## ShaneA

I had a similar experience trying to find knuckleheads to cut that branch on my Elm tree. Trying to get any of them to call you back was not going to happen. Had to chase them around like I was a creditor or something. Eventually the damn thing fell before I could get the power company and the tree guys wrangled. Now I need new gutters due to the damage and I am not looking forward to that either.

Apparently things are real good in the labor market.


----------



## Mosquito

Settle down there 'Stef. That sounds like "Responsability" to me… gotta be careful who you show that to


----------



## 7Footer

Sucks Todd, but yeah Tony & Stef nailed it…. can't tell you how many times I've heard similar stories (very similar thing happened to my p-units when they had a huge deck built and were waiting to have it painted, fuggers kept flaking on them for over a month and they couldn't do anything because the painting was worked in with the build but was through a sub, they were livid), and when you find the real good reliable ones who do communicate they're booked so far in advance it's hard to get things worked out. Frustrating stuff though. Lol Tony, perfect - flaky, muddle-through-life meatsacks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, my house is 1898 vintage, wood siding. My perspective is, there ain't no more house painters out there. It's a business line that's no longer vibrant, so whatever you find is all there is.

I've painted it myself three times, another is on tap this summer. Oh, Boy!


----------



## ToddJB

Boo…

I bet Hog pulls this same crap. Ha.

Smitty, believe me, this is a project that I want to do. But my available work hours on it are M-F 9pm-10pm. And with the level of prep it needs I'd be wrapping it up around this time next year. My goal is to have someone do it right, so next time around I have to a quick prep and paint.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We're definitely in the minority, my friend. I like painting the house too, but (daylight / free) time is a real challenge with a day job. I waited too long this time, and it's leading to a prep nightmare like yours, I fear. Argh.

Oh well, the joys of (vintage) home ownership.


----------



## walden

Sucks Todd. hang in there. A guy like that probably wouldn't do the best job anyway based on his attitude.


----------



## theoldfart

You folks are making me feel bad, the painter we hired did the most phenomenal prep job i've ever seen then did an incredible paint  job. I'd rehire him in a heartbeat.


----------



## ToddJB

Does he travel?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, give it up Kev!


----------



## theoldfart

I'll ask, OK?


----------



## Slyy

Hard to keep up with fellas today. All I know is Duck, Phil and I oughta have some boats ready!!
Local PD has the new rescue boats cruising in the trailers around town letting everyone know they'll be ready, kinda retarded my town is built so low, no major bodies of water nearby no major rivers and yet we are one of THE most flood prone towns in Oklahoma, I don't get it.

So question, when and bought some pallets yesterday, price was right (free) and look to be hard wood of some kind. Can't store them anywhere but outside where it's currently raining and will for a couple days. They were already kinda wet before. Should I try and break 'em down now or just wait until they dry up a bit in current togetherness?


----------



## walden

I'd wait. The pallet formation will help the wood dry out faster versus stacked. Otherwise, you will have to sticker all the pieces.


----------



## Tim457

Sucks for sure Todd. My painter did a good job, but I can't get a concrete guy to call me back to save my life. I put out 10 calls and only one called me back. Stef's right I think guys only call back when they're sober and feel like they need work. Some guys will just do enough jobs to get beer money and rent and to hell with calling back.

Lol at a Brazillian.

On a related note I had a break and snuck out to a nearby estate sale. The little old lady that was downsizing and her two daughters running the sale had already sold everything I would have wanted. But next to some random stuff for sale was a few issues of High Society magazine. The cover said a young woman wanted it three ways real bad. I know the rules, pics or it didn't happen, but I didnt get one and it was still funny as hell.


----------



## TheFridge

So here's another painter story. Company is wiring a house for a former worker. House is all done except for paint touch ups. His pretty wife walks into the pantry and a painter walks in behind her pretty much hemming her in. She escapes, runs next door to get her brother, he comes out and chases the dude. The painter takes his coworkers car and rolls out. So now they don't get paid and the cops are looking for him. Crazy stuff.


----------



## walden

That's is crazy. As the song goes, "God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy…"


----------



## Slyy

Second that Walden. Buddy just got all the trim work done on his house, shop, new gutters and even had the guy paint his storm shelter door to match. Lucky is lucky I suppose but damn there some crazy out there.

Fridge - that the reason you prance around in your nighty while the yard guys is working?


----------



## walden

So I just found a depth fence for my Stanley 79 side rabbet plane. Now I just need to find the thumb screws that hold it on.


----------



## bandit571

Couple years ago, had a "deal" with a landlord. He provided the new vinyl siding for the two story duplex I was sharing, and I did the install. Every hour I spent on the siding job, the same amount of $$$ was taken off the rent. Took awhile, but all was done. He was happy, and I had 6 months of free rent. Win-win!

Must have "Burnt" that fellow bad this morning….he even changed his handle…..

may have to keep that red button around for future use….


----------



## TheFridge

I try to keep the prancing to a minimum. Don't wanna seem desperate.


----------



## Pezking7p

How the f*k does this guy think it's going to end? Lol.

Busy busy day in this forum. Contractors gonna contract. I find people who advertise on Craigslist are hungry and generally do what they say. It's how I got my floor poured in the shop.

Didn't find a lot of cheap windows to replace the broken windows in the shop. Sizes are all wrong, super tall windows. Do I replace the broken panes or otherwise attempt to repair rotted windows? (2 broken panes in goodish windows, one window with broken pane and rotted frame) replace with different size windows and try to trim he new sizes in? I have almost no window experience. My primary concern is time with cost being a close second.


----------



## TheFridge

People are stupid. Like my 14 yo nephew who stole a friends pistol, luckily it was an antique that didn't work, and tried to shoot out the window of the corner store that's walking distance from his house. So he settled for a rock. At 100am on a school night. Steals 100+ packs of smokes and leaves. Pretty much talked my sister into turning him in. Come to find out he was already the prime suspect. Kids.

Took everything thing I had not to drive over and break out the belt.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Must have "Burnt" that fellow bad this morning….he even changed his handle…..
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah, Robert Engle is now rwe with a four digit number or some such. Interesting exchange, but I still don't think he 'gets it'. Whatev….


----------



## RPhillips

> ...Truly intelligent people know the difference between fact and opinion and are always open to listening to others opinions, even if they disagree.
> 
> - JayT


Well said!

I still have that worthless Stanley No. 4 you suckered me into buying…. Too bad I didn't have someone around back then to save me from making such a bad choice… lawls J/K

actually, that baby still makes some really nice shavings and I really appreciate the great deal you gave me on it. It's my fist hand plane and I may never be able to part with it…


----------



## RPhillips

> People are stupid. Like my 14 yo nephew who stole a friends pistol, luckily it was an antique that didn t work, and tried to shoot out the window of the corner store that s walking distance from his house. So he settled for a rock. At 100am on a school night. Steals 100+ packs of smokes and leaves. Pretty much talked my sister into turning him in. Come to find out he was already the prime suspect. Kids.
> 
> Took everything thing I had not to drive over and break out the belt.
> 
> - TheFridge


probably should have, cause I bet that's the problem…apparently he's never had a welled tanned piece of leather across his hind parts.

I love my parents for the discipline I received, because as a teenager, I knew right from wrong and understood every decision had coincidences.


----------



## JayT

> I still have that worthless Stanley No. 4 you suckered me into buying…. Too bad I didn t have someone around back then to save me from making such a bad choice… lawls J/K
> 
> actually, that baby still makes some really nice shavings and I really appreciate the great deal you gave me on it. It s my fist hand plane and I may never be able to part with it…
> 
> - RPhillips


My profuse and profound apologies, Rob. Had I been aware at that time that purchasing a plane off of ebay (which is where I picked that one up) was a sure way to get screwed over, I never would have done such a thing. Then all the time wasted cleaning it up and sharpening. If we just would have had someone around then to let us know that a Type 11 Stanley was a POS, you could have spent three times as much on a WoodRiver and gotten sooooo much better performance because of the thicker iron.


----------



## JayT

> Yeah, Robert Engle is now rwe with a four digit number or some such. Interesting exchange, but I still don t think he gets it . Whatev….
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Reminds me waaay too much of Woodie, if you recall him from last year.


----------



## TheFridge

You hit the nail on the head Rob.


----------



## walden

> My profuse and profound apologies, Rob. Had I been aware at that time that purchasing a plane off of ebay (which is where I picked that one up) was a sure way to get screwed over, I never would have done such a thing. Then all the time wasted cleaning it up and sharpening. If we just would have had someone around then to let us know that a Type 11 Stanley was a POS, you could have spent three times as much on a WoodRiver and gotten sooooo much better performance because of the thicker iron.
> 
> - JayT


Now that's funny! JayT in for the win. I almost shot coffee out my nose!


----------



## walden

Some good news = my work contract has finally been unfrozen after two loooong months. The bad news = they want me to do that two months worth of work between now and June 26…I'm in for some long days…


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, no luck. Jacka$$ sold the plane before I got there. Didn't bother to tell me. I'm a bit PO'd!


----------



## Mosquito

Kevin, same thing happened to me when I went somewhere to buy a drill press and some lumber. Drove an hour to get there, rang the door bell "Oh, I just sold it about 15 minutes ago".

Drove home, then 30 minutes the other direction and bought my LN 62 and 164 from someone else on CL instead.


----------



## chrisstef

What a douchenozzle Kevin! Im sorry it didn't work out. A 112 in the wild would have been an amazing score and you were the closest to the locale. Im sure he had no idea what he was sitting on. If it wasn't a 2 hour ride I woulda scooped it up myself. Oh well.


----------



## bandit571

Two yard sales this morning….nada on tools

Yesterday? Went to Aldis and paid $6.99 + Tax for a wood handled, four piece set of wood chisels to test out..

They still had a wire edge on the bevel, should be ok to polish that off. Will test out later, when I help some old guy build an Ark….

Friday be out of town…might check on the sales in the town we will be going to…...


----------



## theoldfart

Up side on our way to Acadia, pics to follow


----------



## AnthonyReed

My ass is numb from sitting in this fuggin' chair.

Congratulations or condolences for having to work for procrastinating-hurry-up-and-wait asshats, Walden. I am not sure which applies but I am happy for you having work.

So now we know where Rob's fetish developed….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels Kev!!!


----------



## ToddJB

First trip to Dairy Queen.


----------



## duckmilk

We only got 2.6" of rain last night, but people 35 miles west were almost drowned out. Amazing.
Predictions show it heading your way Smitty.

Im one of those flaky, muddle-through-life meatsacks and don't care who knows it.


----------



## duckmilk

Hehe, Addie likes


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Im one of those flaky, muddle-through-life meatsacks…." - Absolute fabrication.


----------



## AnthonyReed

She's adorable Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

I can really appreciate another human who gets so into ice cream that it ends up in their nose. Id be that guy if my blanket of nose hair didn't protect me so well from such dangers.


----------



## JayT

Cute, Todd. She must get that from her mother. The messiness, on the other hand, is all you.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll encourage her to grow a beard when she's older. It helps hide the mess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Great Rainy Season of 2015 continues here for the next several days. It's crazy. Saw the sun for about 10 minutes this am, was nice. I miss it so…


----------



## Tim457

Walden, I suppose you can't tell them where to stick it and to plan better next time?

Cute stuff there Todd.

Bandit if those are the ones Paul Sellers bought then they are about the best value in chisels out there. He said his set held an edge very well and sharpened nicely.


----------



## walden

Cute Picture Todd!

Hahaha. Duck said meatsack!

Hang in there Smitty. We finally have a nice sunny day here. We needed it to help let the river go down a bit.

Normally, I would be pissed about the work, but the client is usually pretty good and I need the money. I've already completed 25% of it in the last two days, so I'm on track to finish on time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... he needed the money.


----------



## JayT

^ That was what he told Todd on the last visit for some wood, too.


----------



## bandit571

so far, I,ve flattened the back on the three larger ones, and sharpened the edge. Still have to do the 3/8" one.

Seem to be the same ones as Sellers likes. $7.41 counting tax for a set of four. They even have their own edge guards.


----------



## walden

Bandit - What's your initial thoughts on the chisels. Any good?

JayT - Todd got his money's worth! Hahaha…


----------



## bandit571

haven't had a chance to use them …..yet. Backs NEEDED a flattening. Didn't find any nicks. Not too sold on them handles just yet. These are Metric in sizes. Something like 3/8", 1/2",3/4", and 15/16". Seem to be solidly built. Might be worth the seven and change..

There was also a file set for the same price…..

BTW: I got the LAST set of chisels at my Aldis store. Better hurry….


----------



## Tim457

Forgot to upload these pictures from a car museum we went to. I'm sure there are some car fans here. They had everything from mint condition muscle cars to a Benz Motorwagen, the first car ever made. Supposedly only 25 were made so I'm not sure if they had one of them or a reproduction. I thought the timber frame barn with the oldest cars in it was the most interesting. Some old electric cars in there.


----------



## putty

3" here Duck…Speaking of Meatsack, here is the contents of my pool sweeper bag today


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmm…. fish bait.


----------



## chrisstef

WTF? Why you got worms in your pool putty? I never seen no isht like that before man im gonna die.


----------



## walden

Cool pics Tim! I got to see a Benz Motorwagen at a museum in Maine that is on the same island as Acadia NP. Super cool place. Lots of motorcycles there as well.


----------



## Slyy

2nd Stef, the pool worms is new to me!

112 huh? dang that wpoulda been a great score Kev, hopefully the "to follow" pics will reveal you still had a worthwhile outing!

Cool museum Tim


----------



## putty

ground was saturated so the worms crawled onto the decking then dropped into the pool. happens everytime we get a big rain.

Need Duck to stop by for a good meal…better than june bugs!


----------



## jmartel

I want a 112, but can't justify spending the money on a scraper plane that I wouldn't use as often. Even if I could, I'd probably buy new just because the cost difference isn't very much between new and used on ebay (rust hunting is slim to none out here).


----------



## JayT

Anybody know anything about Boice Crane band saws?

This one popped up on CL, but is about an hour away. The 1/2HP direct drive is a bit concerning. All the B-C saws on OWWM are belt drive, so I don't know if this is a smaller size or what. I've asked for more info from the seller, but was hoping maybe someone here had some input.


----------



## ToddJB

Direct drive is awesome, IMHO.

That motor will be a lot slower RPM. So more torque than a faster motor at the same HP. It won't bog as easy.

My 20" delta has a direct drive 1HP and I watched the PO put a 9" piece of walnut through it like it was a tubafor.

Also, my 14" is a 1/3hp and it does pretty awesome too. They don't make horses like the use to, so don't fret about the HP being lower than a modern saw.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like the wiring would need to be done, but that's no biggie.

I like the single door to get to the blades and wheels.

I'm not sure I like the design to have the tension wheel in the throat of the saw - might get in the way - might not. Just a bit odd to me. But it does allow you to do everything from the front of the saw. So you can put it up against a wall. With mine I have to get to the back of the saw to tension the blade.


----------



## ToddJB

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/111/3000.pdf

Page 4. Looks like a 2300.


----------



## JayT

I think you're right, Todd. If I hear back from the seller, I'll probably try to snatch it up.


----------



## ToddJB

I think it would be a solid saw. Hope it works out.


----------



## Slyy

Well got some time to finish up my sawbench and decided to put it to use doing some sawing to try and get back to the bench build as well now that I'm solidly convalescing:








Need to pretty up the legs maybe haven't decided as I just wanted it to be done and usable









Not exactly intended for circular saw rip cuts but since I'm also trying to finish my cleat system and make a till finally for all the planes and saws, the actually table saw currently looks like this:








Dear Lord do I realize the only time my shop is clean/well organized is when nothing is going on in there, otherwise (like now) it's about 24 parallel projects all over the place! Anyone else feel that it happens about that way?


----------



## chrisstef

I got a lil movement from that BS jayt.

Back in action jake. Atta girl.

Heres the balance of my goodies. 2 steel castors. Real beefcakes. And a valve wheel fresh out of an evapo bath.


----------



## ToddJB

How big is that wheel?

Looking good Jake


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know i havent measured it. 6"?


----------



## ShaneA

You just lobbed that one out there…


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like 4" to me, but if 6" helps you sleep better we can go with that.


----------



## Slyy

LAWL!

Stef, give the wheel a handle and make a bench hand wheel…...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................?


----------



## Mosquito

for a second I got excited, and thought your wheel was bigger than that 'Stef…

Been keeping an eye out for a decent sized cast iron fly wheel or something to use for a flywheel on a treadle lathe.


----------



## Airframer

Shhhhhh.. we no longer speak of the bench that never was or will be….


----------



## TheFridge

(You know his further use of his workmate is a sensitive subject)


----------



## Slyy

Well got home after visiting a new and FANTASTIC Mexican restaurant in town to find…....
Fugging letter from the IRS in the mail…... First time for everything I guess. Fug the Feds, 2013 was first year of the wife's personal business (private flute lessons) guess we're gonna have to go through every last damn thing and figure it out. Ugh!


----------



## Airframer

Just tell them all the data was lost in an unfortunate and unexpected hard drive crash but you swear you did nothing wrong….. seemed to have worked alright for them so far..


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool pics Tim, I love timberframe and the old cars.



> 3" here Duck…Speaking of Meatsack, here is the contents of my pool sweeper bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - putty


Those might fill my meatsack.

JayT, that looks really interesting, hope you get it and show us.

Jake, I've been audited once. Sweated my a$$ off and got there with a box of stuff, she said she wanted to know why my income had changed. I told her I went back to school. She said "OK, you can go now." Me "couldn't I have done this over the pnone?" Her "No."


----------



## ToddJB

Done.


----------



## jmartel

Re:.6". The reason.why women are so bad at parallel parking is because they are always lied to about how big 6" actually is.


----------



## CL810

The table turned out great Todd. What finish schedule did you settle on?

Edit: Never mind, just saw your forum topic regarding the finish.


----------



## JayT

Table looks great, Todd.

No reply from the seller of the band saw. The ad is still up, but guessing at this point it is sold and they are too inconsiderate to take the ad down.


----------



## Tim457

That turned out ridiculously nice Todd, great job.



> Just tell them all the data was lost in an unfortunate and unexpected hard drive crash but you swear you did nothing wrong….. seemed to have worked alright for them so far..
> 
> - Airframer


Haha, nice. Yeah that would go down like a lead weight with them, but they're sticking to it.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a hell of a save Todd. Well done sir.


----------



## chrisstef

The wife and I had been talking about doing a patio outside next spring and the thought of digging out all the stone that is there now, bringing in sand and stone dust and all the other work involved in a patio I had the bright idea of doing a floating deck instead. Anybody know if I can do that without digging for piers? Ive seen stuff like dek blocks, titan anchor footings and some other products out there that would act in place of a poured pier. Any thoughts on these products? I think our frost line here is 36".


----------



## JayT

Check your local building codes. I don't think floating decks are legal here without concrete footings, but might be OK in your locality.

Personally, I'd be afraid of frost heaving of the blocks causing serious problems with the deck in a few years, but I haven't used some of those products either.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, ive been looking into it. The deck wouldn't be more than 6" off the ground and not attached to the house. If I do go this route id love to do something like jatoba or ipe for the decking so Id hate to see it heave in the winter. I don't know whats worse, digging down 42" for piers or bringing in 5 yards of sand and stone dust. Doesn't look like either is going to be a peach.


----------



## JayT

The Titan anchors were new to me so Googled them up. I'd be a lot more comfortable with those than concrete deck blocks.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, those caught my eye too. They look pretty slick. Code for frost here is 42". Titan offers 36" anchors. Ive got to imagine that 42" of frost would be a seriously harsh winter so maybe 36" would be sufficient unless Connecticut somehow turned into Wisconsin. Spacing is 6' apart.


----------



## JayT

With the way they work, I wouldn't be near as worried about frost. There's not enough surface area to allow them to heave very easily, unlike a deck block with the large, flat base. I would think that even if the Titan anchors lifted a bit in winter, they would settle right back down as the ground thawed, because you've got the same force pushing back down. My bigger concern would be getting deep enough to hit well compacted or undisturbed ground with the auger tip so the anchors hold. 36in should be more than enough, I would think. It's not like you are in a new house and installing those into backfill that still needs to settle.


----------



## walden

Table looks great Todd!!


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate the insight Jay. They just might be the ticket my lazy a$$ is lookin for.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummmm…. he said "private flute lessons".

The caliber and breath of the knowledge that is shared and discussed on this thread is spectacular.

Sorry you did not get the BS JayT.

The saw bench is great Jake.

I like your goods Stef.

Todd that came out wonderfully. You do great work man.


----------



## RPhillips

Todd, looks like a million bucks… good job


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, boyzz


----------



## jmartel

Nice view of Mt. Shasta from the highway.


----------



## duckmilk

Just read your topic Todd, table came out great.

Stef, I just watched a youtube vid on the titan deck footings and it looks like a great option and easy to install.

Earlier, I saw this vid about bending wood with ammonia, which is pretty dangerous stuff to mess with, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## ToddJB

> No reply from the seller of the band saw. The ad is still up, but guessing at this point it is sold and they are too inconsiderate to take the ad down.
> 
> - JayT


Don't lose hope yet. I've had people after a week get back to me and say "You're were the first to reply, when can you come".

It's beyond me that everyone isn't on their computer all day everyday, but they still exist. Note that date on the pictures. That guy uploaded those pics with an old school digit camera - bandit style.


----------



## JayT

^ I suppose it's possible. I'll keep my fingers crossed and expectations low. I just know how fast decent band saws sell from the online classifieds around here. This is the third or fourth one I've inquired about and all have sold within a few hours.

At some level, I get that there are people who are not on the computer every day, but the only way to contact this seller was through CL. At least put a phone # in the ad if you aren't going to check email frequently. Of course, then we are possibly back to someone that's not that familiar with technology, so has no experience with CL, either.


----------



## DanKrager

Duckmilk, ammonia is great stuff for bending wood. It basically turns the wood fibers very soft and pliable. You can tie a knot in a 1/4×1" stick 30" long.

Household ammonia is not dangerous if you don't pour it in a bucket and stick your head in it! Anhydrous ammonia is a different cat. It is a gas pressurized until it becomes liquid and like liquid nitrogen or liquid oxygen or liquid petroleum is to be respected. I learned in training this year for hauling NH3 to the fields that breathing the ammonia gas is more pesky than really dangerous. It is definitely gets your attention when you are in a cloud of the stuff, but it will not suffocate you. It gags you and it becomes difficult to inhale, but you are not in imminent life threatening danger like some gases, i.e. it does not displace oxygen. In liquid form it can "burn" you because it is so cold and chemically basic.

So, having said all that, I use household ammonia to bend wood any time I steam it and it truly works. Ammonia vapor is also good to color wood like oak, ash, or any wood with a high tannic acid content. 
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

I heart you, DanK.

Someone should put together a Jack Handy-esque booklet of Dan's comments.

"Deep thoughts by DanK"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JayT, it took a couple weeks for the Alien Head Planer guy to respond to my c-list msg. Figures he was away from computers, 'on vacation.' Showed it to one guy that turned it down, then it was my turn to take a run at it.

You never know.


----------



## walden

Haha! Nice!

Deep Thoughts by DanK-

"Ammonia makes your wood soft and pliable. I like to bend my wood with ammonia. Some ammonia can gag you, but I still bend my wood all the time."

Sorry Dan. Todd made me…


----------



## walden

JayT - It took 3 weeks for the guy to get back to me when I bought the tool chest filled with $3000 worth of tools for $250 a couple years ago. It took a month with the thickness planer and the guy even relisted it and Todd caught the second listing for me.

So you never know. He could just be super busy.


----------



## JayT

You guys are giving me hope. Stop that!


----------



## chrisstef

Dude's just building you up like the anti-ammonia.


----------



## ToddJB

> You guys are giving me hope. Stop that!
> 
> - JayT


My 14" Delta was advertised with a Grizzly shaper for $100 each. I emailed the guy 3 hours after it was posted, confident it was gone. A week later I get an email saying, "Were you interested in these tools? You were the first to reply, but I have lots of emails about". No crap he had lots of emails. He had two machine for dirt cheap and left his posting up for a week. I was over there within an hour of him replying back to me and picked 'em both up.

But it probably won't work out for you. The world is against you.


----------



## walden

It must be hot at the lower elevations…I just had a rattle snake roll past the cabin! I'm at 7,500 feet, so that is pretty rare.


----------



## johnstoneb

Many years ago I was told rattlesnakes never went above 6,000 ft. I always took that with a grain of salt. I've never seen one carrying an altimeter. Maybe that one didn't know the altitude.


----------



## duckmilk

That may depend on the variety of rettlesnake. We had diamondbacks at 5 - 6 thousand feet, but I have seen timber rattlers at 7 - 8 thousand.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> That may depend on the variety of rettlesnake. We had diamondbacks at 5 - 6 thousand feet, but I have seen timber rattlers at 7 - 8 thousand.
> 
> - duckmilk


What's the elevation limit for meatsacks?


----------



## chrisstef

About mouth height for tony ^


----------



## walden

John - I have heard the same thing. I guy two cabins down has lived here his entire life and said that is the first one he has seen. Duck may be on to something with the timber rattler.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> About mouth height for tony ^
> 
> - chrisstef


I said meatsacks, not meatsnacks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I got a deep love for you Demo.


----------



## chrisstef

The feeling is mutual brother.


----------



## RPhillips

> Haha! Nice!
> 
> Deep Thoughts by DanK-
> 
> "Ammonia makes your wood soft and pliable. I like to bend my wood with ammonia. Some ammonia can gag you, but I still bend my wood all the time."
> 
> Sorry Dan. Todd made me…
> 
> - walden


ROTFL!


----------



## duckmilk

Dang it, leave for a few minutes (hours) and get my meatsack busted, LAWL.
meatsacks shrivel up over 9500'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Do I have to separate you two?


----------



## TheFridge

Like 2 buttstuck dogs


----------



## duckmilk

> Like 2 buttstuck dogs
> 
> - TheFridge


Wow, deja vous.


----------



## ToddJB

Will not be shown up by big brother.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy! Mine likes to climb chain link at the ball park and dangle like a monkey. Kids.

Almost 2 eh?


----------



## ToddJB

No. She is 14 months. Just started walking 2 months ago. It's a fast learning curve.


----------



## TheFridge

Wow. She looked a lil young. She'll be jumpin fences and climbing tree before you know it 

Prob by 3


----------



## Tugboater78

Just went through 2 weeks of posts, flooding everywhere! Upper ohio river raised 12 ft in 6 hours a couple days ago and its still raining, making thing interesting.

Was in a discussion on FB with a few people today and it was about vinyl and vintage use and modern. I shut down the discussion with what i found was the nicest modern use of vinyl.


----------



## Buckethead

^^^ Drops Mic.

Impressive climbing skills.

Errbuddy is awzum.

Especially DanK.

Anybody ever find a use for proportional dividers? Can't honestly see a need for them but teh awzum makes daddy want:










On a related not: they sure are proud of their trammel points on teh bhey of fees.

Edit: re proportional dividers. Could be used to created dovetail jigs of various, rarely used angles? To make various builds larger or smaller sans calculator?


----------



## walden

Bucket: It seems like you could use them as a small sector to take drawings to full scale pieces. Since they are small, the projects would have to be small. Check out the book "By Hand and Eye" by George Walker and Jim Tolpin. It will give you a better idea of it uses. Cool find!

Todd: That's amazing she can already do that! She and Jack might become famous as a brother and sister pro climbing duo.


----------



## DanKrager

Bucket, Love those proportional dividers. Their function has largely been replaced by computers one way or another, but I find them still useful on occasion. I have complete sets of manual drafting tools from the old days, but on occasion, the dividers are all set up for something else, so I break out the proportional dividers. In the old days when mechanical type drafting to scale was the standard for communicating information from designer to builder, some items didn't get dimensioned, so these dividers were set to the drawing scale and unspecified dimensions transferred by stepping off. Size was not a limitation…

Another use is to set the ratio to the golden ratio and and you essentially have a very flexible and powerful design tool. I've used them to successfully scale a magazine drawing to a rather large size using a pretty extreme setting and building a tiny matrix grid on the magazine picture to transfer everything to scale. Reproduction furniture artists can use them to build full scale drawings from a photograph. I have built matching piece from a photograph and one known dimension from the photo using proportional dividers.

Hang on to them. Like me, they're an antique with limited usefulness. But it's like speaking Indian. It's easy if you know "How". 
DanK


----------



## JayT

Todd, I thought you were raising children. Didn't know you just adopted some monkeys from the zoo.

Tug, yes, best use of vinyl

walden, famous and pro climbers do not generally go in the same sentence.

I suppose I need to learn how to use the one set of dividers I've got. Generally, I just do proportions that look good. They probably end up fitting into one of the desirable ratios, but I don't pick the ratio and design from that.

That goes back to my music training, I'm sure. Spent two years in college learning music theory and analyzing what the masters had done so that we could then complete composition assignments utilizing the "rules" of chord progression developed from those analyses. The thing is that Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Rachmaninoff, etc didn't plan their works by theory, they knew the sound they wanted and wrote the pieces to get that sound. As soon as I threw out trying to do the "rules" of music theory and just wrote what sounded good, the compositions got a lot better. After they were done, I would go back and put in the analysis to show the instructor that I had followed the "rules".

Woodworking design strikes me much the same. If we do what looks pleasing to the eye, it's easy for someone to come in later and say "Look they used the golden ratio here to design this aspect." Maybe I'm totally wrong on that, but it just seems that if we design too much by ratio instead of appearance, the pieces start to look rigid and stiff.


----------



## walden

Great info DanK!

I agree JayT.


----------



## jmartel

After we drove 18 hours yesterday to get to the track, one of the guys crashed his bike first session, broke his collarbone, and got a concussion. Sucks.

But I now have a new favorite track. Too bad it's so far and like twice as much money.


----------



## walden

I'm geeking out pretty hard. I found this today. It's an old Stanley toolbox in amazing shape and still has about half of it's tools in "never used" condition. Included is a 1/4" and 3/4" 750 chisels with the logos and never even sharpened. A victor Stanley zigzag ruler, and one of the original screwdrivers.

The main tools missing are the 20" saw, 13 oz. hammer, an 8" try square with wooden handle, No. 3 smooth plane, pliers, and a small 3" screwcriver. (The vice is the one I bought earlier.)

It even has the original paperwork. I might have to hit up Summerfi when he gets back to see if he has a saw with the 20" blade. What a cool piece of history!


----------



## JayT

jcycle, good and bad there.

walden, that's sweet! Amazing to find tools that old that have never been used.


----------



## duckmilk

Walden, YOU SUCK! Great find bro 

Jcrazy, it's beyond me why you do that stuff. I guess it's an age thing


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, I'm watching Ralphie May on the Dog Whisperer now.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm moving north when I retire. I have trouble finding stuff not worth buying.

Edit: yes, I said that right.


----------



## jmartel

> Jcrazy, it s beyond me why you do that stuff. I guess it s an age thing
> 
> - duckmilk


Not an age thing that I know of. Lots of older people go to the track because they have the money that a lot of us younger folk don't.

It's fun though. If I could do this every weekend I would.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice score, Waldo. That thing is sweet.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice score, Waldo. That thing is sweet.

I got a little box of shavings with a couple of bits in the mail today from Tim. Thanks so much, Sir. I appreciate it.


----------



## TheFridge

Made a trade for some lights. 12/4 mahogany of some type. A lot of useable wood there.


----------



## 7Footer

Deep Thoughts by DanK #1164 - Proportional Dividers ….. Awesome!

Bottle cap catchers are finished and on to the humidor! Feels good to get some shop time!


----------



## ToddJB

7, catchers are great. Tell us about the humidor project.

Happy Fathers day , ya bums.


----------



## RPhillips

Yep. Happy Fathers Day guys!


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Fathers Day all!

7' those look great. What's the logo and date thing on the back?


----------



## 489tad

Well, it's not rabbits living under my front porch. On the bright side I can do any shrub work in that area.


----------



## walden

A group of people were sitting on my deck and pissing on the side of the cabin earlier today. When I asked them what they were doing, they said they know the maintenance guy, so it's ok. Um, no…


----------



## chrisstef

Nice catchers 7.

Happy pappys day all.

Cleanin up nice fridge.

As Nathan says … Skunks … Stinky. Pee youh.

Wtf walden? Howd that end?


----------



## TheFridge

489, eff a skunk


----------



## walden

Stef: I said the word, "Leave!" They sprang out of the chairs and ran off the deck…

It's amazing what people will do in touristy areas. I once had a guy repeatedly park in my driveway blocking my car so he could ride his bike on my street. I finally caught him getting out of his car one day in my driveway and calmly said he was on private property. He told me to go F myself and he will do what he wants. I calmly read off his license plate number to him and said I called the sheriff before I came outside. He jumped back in his car and drove away. Never saw him again. People are ballsy.


----------



## duckmilk

> A group of people were sitting on my deck and pissing on the side of the cabin earlier today. When I asked them what they were doing, they said they know the maintenance guy, so it s ok. Um, no…
> 
> - walden


Bunch of hosers


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, were you holding your double bladed axe as you told them to leave?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats unreal Walden. Wizz on my house and were throwin down. Im glad you didnt have to go all groundskeeper willie on them though.


----------



## jmartel

You should have pissed on them to show your dominance.


----------



## Pezking7p

"grease me up, woman!"

Happy Father's Day!

Walden, I would be straight up murdering people if they pissed on my house or told me to go F myself after parking in my driveway. People need to be taught lessons.

*Long Post Incoming*

Well, I've been away from LJ's for a few days fretting over and working on my shop. I've been wanting to seal it up so I can air condition it for a few years, but always chicken out because it would take away from time on other projects. But this heat wave is killing me so I need to take care of it and get more shop time by cooling things off.

I fussed and fretted about getting the right windows and doors, and waffled back and forth about money vs time vs how it will make my shop look. I finally decided that my primary goal was to A/C my shop, and do it quickly and cheaply, and all other decisions became much easier.

So I have these open soffits.










My first goal was to seal them up with chunks of 2×6 cut to fit, and seal them up with foam. I did this yesterday in a few hours (minus the foam, thankfully). While I was up there hammering in the blocks, I felt this amazing breeze coming through the soffits and I had a thought: "How can I use this air to my advantage?" Well that got me thinking about how attics/roofs are supposed to have that ventilation, and how my black metal roof would be exposed directly to my shop which I'm trying to keep cool. I decided that drywall on the ceiling would keep some air space between the hot roof and my shop, and the open soffits would help keep things cool, as well as save me a lot of foam time, not to mention to ugly foam showing everywhere.

So my buddy came over to help me today. He suggested running the drywall along the roof instead of flat across. This was perfect because it saves me from having to add more framing, removing light fixtures, and it actually enhances the feel of the shop instead of making it closer to a drywall box with tools inside.

We are about 50% done drywalling, but the heavy/high stuff is done. I'm going to have this cool vaulted ceiling post-and-beam feel when it's all done. Anyone want to come over and help tape/mud? I might hire someone to do it, what do people normally charge for that kind of work?

Anyway, I should be mostly done with drywall next weekend, then I'm going to patch broken windows, close up one door with plastic, re-build the other door so it seals /add seals, and the foam the hell out of the walls. Should be done in….two weeks?


----------



## bandit571

welll, instead of mud and tape thingy ( and primer, and paint) Why not add the the feeling, and add thin wood strips over the joints instead of the tape? Maybe rip a few 2×4s into 1/2" thick strips? Like maybe a 1/2" X 1-1/2×8'?


----------



## Pezking7p

Bandit, now that's a good idea. Then I only have to mud over the nail holes. Would possibly be faster, too. Only problem is that not all the joints are evenly spaced, because we cut a few shorter to make them easier to handle while we marked for cutouts. But still…I could mud the extra joints with the screw holes.

I would also need to fix one of the broken air compressors currently in my possession, but that's another story altogether.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I dig it Pez. My next shop has much higher ceilings. I'm looking forward to that.

Walden sent me this for Father's day. Now you all know the Colorado connection.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig the rock and open beam look pez. Take a look at brit's shop. I think he did somethin similar to what banditos talkin about.

Edit. Eff the compressor. Get a tube of liquid nails.

Double edit - shoulder plane boner.


----------



## walden

It looks good in your shop Red!

Yeah, the trespassing thing was unreal. They were lucky my girlfriend wasn't here. That's her hot button and she conceal carries a .40 auto… I sent her a text about what happened and my phone blew up.

Here's a funny gun story for those of you that like them. I'm small framed (skinny) so I bought a .380 auto and am about to take a conceal course. When the girlfriend found out, she was excited and asked what kind of gun I have. I told her a .380 auto and she looked at me with a smirk on her face and said, "Oh, that's cute. When are you buying a real gun?" She said this while patting my hand like a mother. I burst out laughing. (She now likes my gun BTW.)


----------



## bandit571

"This is my rifle, this is my gun, this is for fighting, this is for fun" Loved that scene from Full Metal Jacket….


----------



## DanKrager

Like what you are doing in your shop! Good decision. Maybe this will help it be better. Bugs and critters love the open access to the space you are using for ventilation up there. Get some rain proof screening, pressed metal sheets with tiny tiny louvers to cover the opening at the wall end of the rafters to seal things up from critters but still let the air flow. A way to shut that down in the winter time is going to be important, too. Maybe consider crawl space vents which are closable and screened.
DanK


----------



## walden

That is a great scene Bandit!

Pez: That shop is cool! I wish I had more space. Living in 380 square feet is starting to wear thin with me. I like Dan's idea of the crawlspace vents. It could give you the best of both worlds by letting you shut them in the winter and summer, but open them up in spring and fall or when you are applying finish to a project.


----------



## TheFridge

If it comes to it, taping and floating is pretty easy. Especially if it didn't have to be neat. Or just go to your nearest Home Depot and hire a Mexican.

Edit: you're a better man than I walden. I have never learned how to take a "go f myself really well"


----------



## bandit571

Almost up there with "The Jelly Donut"???


----------



## Buckethead

ZOMG that plane as a gifty. Unreal.

Finishing drywall is an art. One I have not mastered. Patching a few spots is easy enough, but I have a low tolerance for taping/mudding corners and joints. You got the cuts nice and tight, Pez. That's a good start.


----------



## walden

Bucket: you crack me up. Red was teasing. He bought the plane from me. I'm nice, but not THAT nice. I'll freely give Todd my wood, but people have to pay for planes… Lol


----------



## Buckethead

THANK GOODNESS I THOT I NEEDED TO BE MORE FLIRTATIOUS OR SOMETHING


----------



## JayT

Dan, shop is looking good.

Unreal how inconsiderate people can be. Several years ago, I was getting ready to leave the house when some lady whipped in and parked on the street half across my drive to go to the neighbor's yard sale. I asked her nicely to please move so I could get out and was told "It's OK, I'll just be a couple minutes" My response was, "I have to leave for work right now, so will be backing out of my drive in 30 seconds. I won't drive on the yard, either." At the time I had an older full size Chevy pick-up that was a little rough looking. She actually waited until I started to back up before yelling "Wait, I'll move the car!" and getting out of the way. All the while, my neighbor was laughing her butt off.

walden, a .380? So when ARE you getting a real gun?


----------



## walden

Good story JayT! To answer your question, I hoping to get one this fall.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dan, are you suggesting that i lock the critters out? And that I close the vents in winter?


----------



## Tim457

Happy father's day dudes.

Dan, Bandit's idea is good but if you still want to do the taping, I spent a good part of a week figuring out how to mud and tape my garage ceiling by myself. My neighbor hired a guy for a couple hundred bucks to do his mudding and taping and that might have included hanging some drywall too. With the taping guns they have now it's pretty fast. Many people I know say drywall is one of the best things to hire out. My neighbor was a little annoyed he paid that much and the guy finished so fast until the guy pointed out you're paying me for my skills and that's the only way to make a decent living.


----------



## DanKrager

Yup. Squirrels, ants, other stuff have just about destroyed an outbuilding, and my son just bought a place where the barn was not sealed, and it was a mess of birds nests, wasp nests, etc. Maybe your elevation is your friend?

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Dan, my shop is currently infested with anything that moves, it's been kind of quaint actually to share my shop with birds, lizards, toads, huge millipedes, giant ferocious crickets, etc etc. I thought by putting the drywall up there I'd just be confining them to a smaller space. Maybe I'd really be making them a cozier home? They might think of it as ME being sealed off.

Anyway thanks for all the suggestions guys. I have a feeling that I'm just going to mud it myself and do as good of a job as I can.


----------



## chrisstef

Aint nuttin to it but ta do it.


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, why drywall? Plywood is less fuss when it isn't in your house.

Walden, my dad gave my wife a snub-nosed .32 revolver which she doesn't like, even has a fitting shoulder holster. I have a lot of pistols and rifles and my choice for easy carry protection is a .22. It'll do the job, guaranteed. Anything that travels at (insert number here) feet per second is gonna punch a hole, and with hollow points, is gonna leave a larger exit hole. There was a cop in Albq. NM killed by a .22 while wearing a vest in about '87 or '88. Marksmanship counts. Many people have been killed by knives, hammers and rocks. Contrary to what women want you to believe, size doesn't matter. Just my humble .02 ;-).


----------



## bandit571

Besides….an M16 round is 5.56 mm or….223 cal. Of course, it does have a lot more kick to it

But, for sheer intimadation of the bad guys, nothing beats a Navy Colt revolver, 1859 style. .445 Cal. DAMHIKT Kind of hard to find the Dragoon Colt…....


----------



## JayT

Yeah, walden, just giving you crap. With current technology, choosing the right ammo is more important than caliber. I carry a North American Arms mini .22 revolver as a deep concealed at times or when what I'm wearing just doesn't allow another choice. My two primary ccw are a .38+P revolver and a 9mm auto. My biggest problems with .380 is the guns rather than the caliber and the cost of ammo. Too many manufacturers treat .380s like toys and give them crappy sights and piss poor features (blow back operation, no last shot hold open, etc) They work great for pocket carry, though.


----------



## Pezking7p

So I'm watching back to the future, and start noticing all these amazing Greene and greene details…even the damn garage door has cloud lifts. Turns out they filmed Doc's house in the g&g mansions.

#themoreyouknow


----------



## duckmilk

No kidding? I'll have to watch that again sometime. The first time I didn't know what G&G was. Cool


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to be bugging you guys so much lately. The wife is in Wash DC for work and I get to follow the threads without her saying "you on lumberjocks again?"


----------



## jmartel

Bug all you want, duck.


----------



## TheFridge

Seal it up good. Or these lil gals can get in even easier. And make babies.










So I was cleaning the shop the other night and stumbled upon the nest behind my scrap shelf. There was only 3 of them and I wanted them dead and didn't want them running off and dying and stinking the place up. So i elected to go with wd40 and a lighter. Thought it would be quick and easy.

Negative ghost rider

2 rolled out, singed, and the 3rd caught fire and was running around on fire, squeeling. I had to end it. I think I cried in my sleep. Hopefully karma is not a bitch.

Edit: duck, at least you contribute. I mainly just lurk and say dumb stuff. And kill the thread every now and again. You cannot possibly do any worse.


----------



## duckmilk

What? You threw a rat trap at it and killed it? Who needs a .22 when Fridge is in the neighborhood?


----------



## duckmilk

You've at least contributed a bench. That's more than I (and Stef) have.

Thanks J enabler


----------



## TheFridge

Nah. That was the second time I set it. The first time it tripped it and ate the peanut butter and rolled out. I got that bastard the second time. I wondered why it was the only one I've seen until I found the nest with the lil ones. I have a pellet gun but it'll blow through the roof so it's no go. But I'll trying throwing the trap later this year when the squirrels move back in for the winter. I guess I better start practicing!



> You ve at least contributed a bench. That s more than I (and Stef) have.
> 
> - duckmilk


I might have peed myself.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez gettin it.

Had a wildly successful FDW. Yesterday I escaped the heat in the Mountains fly fishing and shooting, neither are my thing but it was good to hang with my dudes.

Then today faced the heat full force. 100 degrees at the mile high flea market.

I'll just leave these here.





































I won't tell you my total spent , but I will say the most expensive thing was the $15 Tonka Excavator.

Edit: huge thanks to the wifey who not only took the kids that whole time but also took me out for a nice lunch today AND also provided me with a big percentage of the cost of a little trailer, which I will be keeping.g my eye out for.


----------



## duckmilk

.22 birdshot just leaves little holes, bubblegum will fix it. Change shorts next.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice haul Todd. Yea, excavators are expensive.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, Lindsay asked Jack these questions and filled in his answers verbatim


----------



## Mosquito

Lot's goin' down over the weekend while I was offline…

sneak peak of what I've got comin' up


----------



## Airframer

Todd… we need to talk about the grabbing poop thing… I thought you were done with that. Did you stop going to the meetings again?


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Apparently my son thinks picking up dog poop in the yard is a sport.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, kids sure are awesome sometimes.

And least he's not into the sport of shooting dog turds with pellet guns like me and my bud. Lengthwise. Just kinda flays it open. I Still laugh just thinking about.

You know what they say. Chalky on the outside. Fresh and creamy on the inside. Kinda like an old m&m.


----------



## Tim457

That's awesome you had a good Fathers Day and those are some hilarious answers. Can't ever guess what a kid will say. I had a great weekend away too, two friends and I went up to one of the guy's cottage and hiked mountain biked canoed and relaxed. Stellar.

Fridge that's really funny, never would have thought of that, but made me laugh.

Oh and the cottage had this. Too bad it was sitting outside, but it still worked after putting it back together a bit. Sharpened an axe on it, my buddies were laughing.


----------



## duckmilk

That Jack is a funny guy 

Wow, where was that Tim? I'd love to have one of those grinders.


----------



## Mosquito

I've always wanted one of those grinders too


----------



## Tim457

Yeah I want one too. I offered to buy it, but my friend said they were sentimental so I said I'd buy any old tools there if they weren't keeping them anymore.


----------



## walden

Todd: Nice haul! And great answers from Jack!

JayT: I have laser sights on my .380 and use Hornady's hollow point Critical Defense rounds. It gets the job done.

Mos: You do nice work!

Tim: Great grinder. I'm teaching a friend how to sharpen an axe by hand this week.

Duck: It's great to have you on here. Don't apologies for it.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh Tim, if I could be a 12 year old again for an hour, You'd probably find me shooting dog turds with my buddy. You have no idea how fun it was. I have trouble keeping it together just thinking about it. Just flays that bad boy open. Edit: like a meteor hitting the earth.

That grinding wheel is awesome. Shame they couldn't part with it.


----------



## 7Footer

Happy Father's Day fellas! Thought I commented yesterday before I left for my Parentals house but I guess not…

Bucket is right, ZOMG that plane walden sent Red…. wow.

Lol @ Todd The Poop Grabber.

Duck - the smaller rounded rectangle on the backs of the catchers are the date of our wedding (idk if I've mentioned it or not but I've been married for 6 years, but we only had a small ceremony at my Mom & Dad's house, wifey always wanted the big wedding, so it's going down on july 10th so these are groomsmen presents)... The logo above the date is just a little something I've been experimenting with for the beer craft stuff I make, kind of a makers mark, I made a few different variations that I really dig.

Todd - humidor is for my Pops (also an accomplished poop grabber) for the wedding. It's walnut, curly maple and Spanish cedar.. I'm hoping I get enough time to put a couple splines in it, just need to whip up a quick jig… I think I'll be able to, this thing is moving along quick… I went to Woodcraft on Saturday and talked to a guy about a glue I can try that will let me work on the piece and not have a long set up / dry time… One of the guys said he's been using this Nexabond and really like it so I gave it a shot, good stuff I dig it…. I tested a couple pieces and was awesome.
Test fitting the hygrometer last night.


----------



## ToddJB

That's looking awesome, 7. Those miters are money.


----------



## Slyy

Happy Day Late Father's Day to you fatherly mugs!

Getting house roofed after that hail storm couple months back. The boys knocked down about half the ******************** on my new cleat setup. Didn't look like too much damage but did break a Stanley square that belonged to my dad, fuggers.


----------



## 7Footer

Thx man, the axial glide is strong on the miters! The miters could be a little tighter (wood wasn't perfect) but I covered it up pretty good.

Oh and maybe the panel can answer this question, perhaps some more Deep Thoughts by DanK? I'm not quite understanding how the little round humidifier that goes inside the box works… I guess I just put a few drops of water it in? Whats strange is I ordered these on ebay and they sent me 2, one of them has something on the inside (the one I'm assuming I put the water in) and the other is empty….It was advertised as a 2 pack, and in the pic from my purchase it does look like one is empty and the other has something inside… What is the point of the empty one?


----------



## Mosquito

Project now posted for the shadowbox. I have a lot of video of it, so I plan to get a couple out for that (I've already got the first video edited, just need to upload)


----------



## ShaneA

I don't think you can use tap water to charge the device. I think you need either distilled water or another substance I cant think of right now…getting those things charged was always the hard part for me. I think it takes longer than one might expect. It has been a while since I made one.

There are several ways to get there though. Lots of info on the web/cigar sites about it.


----------



## ToddJB

I've been told that you can use tap water if you let it sit over night. Pour a glass, let it sit out all night, then drop that guy in and let it soak it up. The plastic piece is just the housing for either a sponge or a ceramic. So if you're missing that innards the second one is worthless.

I use these to through into my pipe tobacco bags, though I know people who are serious about cigars don't use them in their humidifiers. They get a mechanical regulator.


----------



## chrisstef

"pipe tabacco" .... riiight. Just drop half a lemon peel in there but im sure youre up to speed on that move 7.


----------



## TheFridge

Half lemon peel? If I'm assuming correctly, I prob wish I knew about that 10 years ago. Ok. 5 years ago.


----------



## 7Footer

No I'm not, I know nada! Lemon peel? Enlighten me Stef-san.

I think maybe I will order some of the gel… I messaged the seller about the one empty humidifier to see if that's how it was suppose to be.


----------



## 7Footer

jam jam


----------



## chrisstef

Whhaaat??? When your freshly picked oregano, basil, thyme etc. gets all dried out from sitting in its baggy ya just toss a small lemon or lime peel in there. Perks your herbs and spices right back up.


----------



## ToddJB

Does it add any weird flavor? As, my actual pipe tobacco, would taste odd I think with those flavors.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive never noticed ..err … I mean heard, of any flavor changes.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh ok I have heard that before but never tried it… I've never had to do it with me sensi because I always used it up too fast! I was reading a bit and it says you also have to 'condition' the humidor for several days… Idk what flavor your baccy is Todd but a little hint of lemon might go well with some natural flavor…


----------



## walden

"You put your weed in there man!" Best SNL skit ever.


----------



## 7Footer

^Omg yes, that is one of the best skits ever, and it's hard as hell to find on the interwebz. Charles Barkley was the host I think… so good.


----------



## ToddJB

Well now one of you have to.


----------



## chrisstef

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/989437/

I didn't even have to break out my search-fu …


----------



## 7Footer

**hard to find a quality copy! Too easy for Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Probably because it was recorded on VHS …. Chuck looks skinny as hell.


----------



## 7Footer

I remember it being funnier? lolz… Maybe I was in a different state of mind, but I even remember joking about it with my parents…


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. Rob Schneider is about as funny as I remember. 

Though Ebaums World brings back great memories.


----------



## TheFridge

> Though Ebaums World brings back great memories.
> 
> - ToddJB


Farting preacher? Anyone?


----------



## 7Footer

Dood, yeah Ebaums is one of the OG interwebz sites…


----------



## chrisstef

That gives me the giggles just thinking about it fridge.

About as funny as this one


----------



## ShaneA

At least the cops were laughing. It would have been just as easy to club his ass, either in his nuts or upside his head. Prolly would have been my first instinct when asked to scratch them for him.

Tony, on the other hand would have given in to bare skin contact….#nutrubber


----------



## walden

Not as funny as I remember either. I think I remember it as funny because of all the stuff my friends and I said, "You can put your weed in their!" to.

That's itchy nuts vid is hilarious!


----------



## 7Footer

Lolz, me too Walden…. Every now and then my parents will say that to me, still to this day!

These days the cops would've shot and killed that guy for havin' itchy nuts.

Tony gets in there deep.


----------



## Pezking7p

"You're not gonna scratch em….?"

Tony would have given him a hand.


----------



## jmartel

Found out that one of my track friends is a journeyman electrician. Sounds like he's willing to put in a 220V and probably a 15A 110V circuit in my garage for me. Once his collarbone heals that is.


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome. Electricians are good to know. They also like beer and handies. Just fyi. I might be speaking from experience…

If you have to pull a new ckt I'd recommend 20A ckt just because you can do more in the future easier.


----------



## jmartel

Is that so?

Now that I know he's a sparky, I'm going to keep an eye on craigslist for an 8" jointer.


----------



## jmartel

Couple photos from this weekend.


























Haven't messed with the videos yet though.


----------



## duckmilk

> If you have to pull a new ckt I d recommend 20A ckt just because you can do more in the future easier.
> 
> - TheFridge


^I fully agree!

Is that your a$$ I see in that pic Jmart? Looks familiar from previous photos, especially the vid where we got to see nothing but-t.


----------



## Pezking7p

Steep downhill turn. Looks scary. If you pooped in your leathers Todd will clean it up for you as long as fridge doesn't shoot it first.


----------



## duckmilk

^Hahaha!


----------



## jmartel

No more butt view videos, Duck. Sorry to disappoint. They all point off the front of the bike this time.


----------



## TheFridge

Wow. Pez. Dude. That. Was amazing.

Edit:I wish we could mark posts sometimes cuz I'd definitely pee on that one.


----------



## lateralus819

Jmart- Do you race or just track test? Sick bike! I've been watching vlogs of bikers on youtube and its pretty fun to watch even though I don't ride. Stay safe.


----------



## duckmilk

> No more butt view videos, Duck. Sorry to disappoint. They all point off the front of the bike this time.
> 
> - jmartel


Don't want to see your crotch, I hope it points in the line of travel?


----------



## TheFridge

The bike stuff reminded me about the ghost rider dude in Sweden. Eff that stuff. I can't even handle a dirt bike.


----------



## jmartel

> Don t want to see your crotch, I hope it points in the line of travel?
> 
> - duckmilk


In the first and third photo you can see my camera on the left side of the bike next to the windscreen. Grey box with a little black box in one corner. Points forward. No crotch shots.



> Jmart- Do you race or just track test? Sick bike! I ve been watching vlogs of bikers on youtube and its pretty fun to watch even though I don t ride. Stay safe.
> 
> - lateralus819


Just eff around at trackdays. No racing. I'd need to seriously increase my budget to race. Like, new $500 tires every weekend at a minimum budget increase. I try to do it as cheaply as possible, but it's starting to cost me more and more now. I'm riding on slicks now as of this weekend, which are almost double the cost of the previous tires. Theoretically I should get double the amount of days out of them from what I hear, though.

Some sessions it's going as fast as you possibly can the whole time, and others you find your friends and mess with them like trying to stuff them in a corner, flicking them off as you pass them with a knee down, hitting the kerbing so the front end pops up a bit, stuff like that.


----------



## ksSlim

1911 colt acp, stops em , or scares em. Either it's a win.


----------



## chrisstef

Hardwood flooring going in at the house today. 2 guys for 450 square of 2 1/4". Gonna be a hammer down kinda day for those fellas. Mama ought to be a happy camper by the time she gets home.

Sweet moves jcycle.

Now that ive got a toddler, I can honestly imagine what poop inside leathers would look like and it aint pretty.

Funny story …. so weve been trying to potty train babystef and even though he's not really ready we decided to put some pull ups on him. So just after my wife had left for work one morning he drops deuce in the pull up. So ive got him all laid out, down to his pull up, and im staring at the thing wondering how the hell im gonna pull this thing down with smearing poo all over him. He's getting restless so I just go for it and pull it down, its a snail trail all down his legs. Chuck him in the tub and its off to work. Low and behold I talk to my wife cursing the damn pull up's and she informs me that they've got sticky tabs just like regular diapers and open up without pulling them all the way down. Huge face palm.


----------



## jmartel

> Hardwood flooring going in at the house today. 2 guys for 450 square of 2 1/4". Gonna be a hammer down kinda day for those fellas. Mama ought to be a happy camper by the time she gets home.
> 
> - chrisstef


What are you going with for the floor? Oak or something different? Make sure they install it straight if Red ever comes to visit.


----------



## chrisstef

Its just your run of the mill oak. I would have liked to do something different but there's all ready oak in the family room and kitchen so my wife's OCD demanded it be matched in both species and dimension. Yea, they've got a 35' run from wall to wall so that first course is going to be pretty important but ive got faith in them. They framed my father in laws garage within a 1/4" of level over 35'. The drywaller was impressed. I just hope theyre out of there by the time we need to get little buddy to bed.


----------



## jmartel

Nothing wrong with that. My house has oak floors too.

I used to buy wood from a old guy in CT that ran his own sawmill and made flooring out of a ton of pine. Sold me 8/4 Cherry at $2/bdft.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh stef. Young pull up changing padawan.

Speaking of poo. Son had a fever so I had to stay home with him. Fever went. I took him out to the shop so I could do a quick glue up. He told me he had to poo but I had glue spread and ready to clamp. I'm trying to hurry and I hear "I don't want a spanking. I got poo poo. " Hes holding on to the table and its comin out. In his undies. I had to throw his undies away and hose him down. Wasn't too fun.

Edit: like peanut butter. Oh yes. One of those deuces.

A potty schedule usually helps. Whether he has to go or not, it'll get him used to sitting on the crapper.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive found one guy here in CT with a mill but he's over an hour away. Id love to find one close to me but no luck yet. Where was your guy jmart, down by the shore?

Fridge - Padwan indeed, I rooked that hell out of that operation. Im a clothes tosser too. Ultra soiled, right in the garbage, mildly soiled, hit it with the hose. I said clothes, not salad, so don't get your hopes up. Yea, potty training begins shortly. We wanted to get the carpet out of the house before we started for obvious reasons. They've got him on a schedule at daycare so we think we'll just piggyback on that for the weekends.

Edit for peanut butter turds - those suck. They end up in a crime scene. Just everywhere.

Double edit - where's august been?


----------



## 7Footer

Good lord. Toddler poop. Fridge likes his PB crunchy.

JHairpin, cool pics man.

Where is Tony? Searching for water? T you got any interesting conserving water stories? My cousin lives down around Bay Area and her mom was telling me that she waters her lawn with the water from her washing machine..










edit: no doubt man, August been MIA for a while…


----------



## jmartel

Probably about halfway between the northern border and the beaches, but it was nearly in Rhode Island. Guy gave me some homemade salsa a few times that was real good, too.


----------



## chrisstef

Soapy discharge …. lawl, so many jokes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7 those came out fantastic. I want to know and see more of the logo please. Funny, I used to do the same thing with the wash water… The city came in and fined me; made me pay them for the honor dismantling the hose and to get a permit to install the drain to the sewer. I dug the ditch and hired the cutting of the cast iron pipe in the crawl space under the house and the installation of the drain. Two weeks after I passed their inspection they passed an ordinance making it legal to irrigate with grey water.

Pez does nice work and the shop looks cool too.

I do lend a hand to those in need.

Seriously? Pissing on someone's house? The gene pool needs a douche; it really does.

Good luck with the floors Stef.

Fun pics JSpeed.


----------



## 7Footer

That's crazy man… Do you water the lawn with the soapy water too or only the rinse water? Did someone turn you in for doing it or how did the city find out? I guess my cousin's neighbor was doing it and she was gonna turn him in because she thought it was regular water he was using but she talked to him first and found out about the washer water so she started doing it… I was wondering how it all works, like don't you need a little pump to spread it on the lawn or you just let it trickle out of a hose? 
Which logo, the one on the back?


----------



## duckmilk

> Double edit - where s august been?
> 
> - chrisstef


I was wondering the same yesterday. Checked his homepage and his last comment was in April. May need to give him a call.

The washer drain at home when I was a kid ran out to a cottonwood tree, soapy water and all. We had mint planted around it also.


----------



## TheFridge

i don't use crunchy because dogs tend to want to chew instead of lick


----------



## AnthonyReed

Soapy water water too; as I understood it the the soap was good, in some ways, for the soil. It supposedly prevented compaction for one.

It was while the economy was really bad and I think due to lack of business they were out drumming up work for themselves. I had a window in the garage door at the time and I think that gave them enough suspicion (when driving by) to investigate further. They showed up with 4 sheriffs in tow in order to inspect my garage, at the time I thought it was odd but later after discovering the ridiculous amount of bureaucratic bull******************** they make you dance around it made more sense. I am all for being accountable for my actions but to shake me down for a better part of a grand, then the law (it was legal when first done) reverts back to legal two weeks after I complete the work they demand of me; they knew it was changing back….

I had it attached to a hose and would simply move the hose around the yard with each new load of laundry.

*Edit*: A washing machine has a pump to eject water so a pump was in the mix by default.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes the logo on the back…. the one you "have been working with". I am interested in seeing your maker's mark, I think that is cool.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like that might become the new normal for CA. It was crazy dry throughout the whole northern part of the state when we drove through this weekend. I can imagine it's just as bad if not worse south of Monterey. The few inland water sources that we saw from I-5 were nearly drained completely.


----------



## Mosquito

The neighbor behind me waters her lawn almost every other day (no actual recording of frequency has been done, but it sure seems like it), even if it's forecast for rain, or IS RAINING. I've seen it at lest 5-6 times where it's a downpour of rain, so heavy it's knocking seeds off our trees, and she's got her sprinkler going. Some days I want to go over there and put a spigot lock on her house… (not talking in-ground irrigation sprinklers, one of those tractor shaped ones that follows the hose after you lay it out). The waste annoys me greatly.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge - that's funny. Real funny.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap, almost a grand, 4 Riffs in tow…. That is total bs man, amazing what the government will waste resources on sometimes… 
Yeah man my entire lawn turned brown in like one day last week, it was kinda weird but expected, I've just never seen it brown this early in the year… I saw this little blurp on the news about Detroit Lake (big reservoir on the pass between Salem and Mt. Hood) last night, and it's 64 feet below normal levels, there are only 2 docks operational on the whole lake, it it's wild, that's a really fun lake in the summer… I know this is nothing compared what you guys down there in CA are going through, but I've never seen it like this my whole life…

watering when it's raining pisses the hell out of me for some reason…. My former neighbor use to do it all the time… drives me cray cray.

Fridge is on fire today.


----------



## chrisstef

Man they've been churchin up some thunderstorms here all friggin day … hail, tornado possibly, downed trees …. friggin sensationalizing bastards … there hasn't been a single drop of rain to speak of. I friggin hate the news.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The po-po was there to assure that the inspector did not wind up in a ditch but yeah….

They also wrote me up for 1953 original wiring in the garage and the water supply (done by permit in the '70's). At that point I had enough and told them I wanted to revoke my work permit and just cement it all solid they started back tracking and removed everything except the drain (since it was done I suspect) from their work requirement. It was amazing how fast they changed and became conciliatory at that point and I have no idea why. Shady sh!t all around. I was/am not clever/wealthy enough to have made them pay for their unfair shenanigans.

A shakedown by the system or on the street, you are bound to brush against it eventually even when on the straight and narrow; it is what it is.


----------



## 7Footer

Wow man, shady for sure….

Here's the logo I made… Northwest (NW) Woodworx….


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! I dig it. The diamond and squared circle with the negative margin are my favorites. Thanks dude, very cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Because it's your dog. You know, because it's *your* dog…


----------



## 7Footer

Lololol. That movie rules, Amy Smart, yes please. I love when he whips out the big black chicks panties…

Thanks man, yeah my faves are the 1st and 3rd, the diamond one is growing on me though.


----------



## TheFridge

Tony, it's prob because if you don't touch it, it's grandfathered in. So they wouldn't make money of permits and inspections if you didn't want to do whatever you wanted to do.

If you hate shakedowns, then don't ever do work in New Orleans with a permit.

Edit: Just noticed the post with the dogs 7. Well played sir. Well played.

Me and turds are like white on rice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I understood the grandfathering in, although I was not confident about the grey water being legit so figured I'd take my lumps but then they got greedy. That is exactly how it felt Fridge; they were seeing how much they could milk me before I would jilt. New Orleans… noted.


----------



## john2005

Turns out your not supposed to put carrots in your nose. The boy found that out last night in the ER 6 hrs from home. Bet doesn't do that again.


----------



## Tim457

That's some dirty dirty ish, Tony. It would take some friends in very high places to make them pay for it, which also sucks. Nice with the road trip reference.

Some days I'm so sick of mowing I just want to put rocks in. At least in Cali you can pull off the cactus landscape.


----------



## TheFridge

I hear ya. i hated cutting grass until daddy gave me his zero turn gravely. It's a couple steps above my old snapper.


----------



## jmartel

> Turns out your not supposed to put carrots in your nose. The boy found that out last night in the ER 6 hrs from home. Bet doesn t do that again.
> 
> - john2005


----------



## Pezking7p

50" toro here. I mow about 3 acres in an hour and a half. I love my mower.

Now if only I could get someone to trim my damn hedges. Actually it's getting rid of the trimmings that sucks. Screw hedges. I would put chunky peanut butter on them and let dogs go to town.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a lesson learned huh john. I dont mean to laugh but lawl. Im sure ill have my moment sometime soon but damn thats funny. Baby carrot i assume?


----------



## TheFridge

At least it wasn't in his butt. There's always a bright side.
Edit: I'm sorry! I get carried away.


----------



## woodcox

I've been flooding my mower for the last three days, I had the spark plug in and out more times than I'll admit trying to figure it out. New plug same result, wtf?! First day of this process I noticed throttle cable was a little stiff and thought me playing with it flooded pretty bad. Face palm moment when I checked the smart end of said cable tonight to find out it was sticking about a 1/4" from turning on the damn spark! I'll admit my arm is a lil sore.

Local story here a while back of a kid who had been to a couple doctors for an allergy issue. His specialist pulled a rubber matchbox car tire out of his nose. It had been there for months!

I may or may not have had a similar experience as a kid with a shirt button. I don't remember Mom being very happy with the extraction. I should send her some flowers one of these days for not culling me as a child.

21" Troy-bilt


----------



## duckmilk

> 50" toro here. I mow about 3 acres in an hour and a half. I love my mower.
> 
> Now if only I could get someone to trim my damn hedges. Actually it s getting rid of the trimmings that sucks. Screw hedges. I would put chunky peanut butter on them and let dogs go to town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p


Pez, I'm sorry, I didn't know you were female. You hid it well from your Bondo pose.

Fridge, you ever done this with poop?

http://www.bu2z.com/v/petard-dans-bouse-de-vache


----------



## putty

LMAO Duck,


----------



## Pezking7p

That photo is from my pony tail phase.


----------



## Buckethead

Reminds me of a Cheech and Chong skit. 




Also… Trololololo at u guis doing the lawn mower thing. Here in floriduh we get two weeks off a year. You guys see it as a summertime treat. We also have Major League Baseball year round. Send snow.


----------



## walden

Bucket: I got you covered next year bro…


----------



## jmartel

My yard is gravel. So no mowing for me. Only outside care that I do is weed a bit and take care of some strawberries out back next to the driveway. Perk of being in a townhouse, I guess.


----------



## TheFridge

Not on purpose or with that much explosive. It looked like he was shot with poo buck shot. Many times over.


----------



## Tim457

Wow, tough way to learn that lesson John.

Pez if I had 3 acres, I'm pretty sure I'd plant at least 2-1/2 acres with trees and let it go to forest. Maybe some fruit trees though and I guess that would still need to be mowed. That's where the zero turn or rider would come in handy.

WC, facepalm for you, for me it would be well, I'm not sure what this cable end is supposed to look like.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys aren't helping me procrastinate enough on invoice day.

Gots me a Moses Eadon tenon saw coming in the mail soon. A steel back to match his brass backed brother. Stoked.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was pondering the silence in here today as well …. it sux. Cut it out, it gives me the creeps and forces me to contend with the voices in my head.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't talk to them too long Tony, people might think youre weird.

Guys were back at the house finishing up the flooring this morning. As Mrs. Pez knows, 2" at a time is tough. Ive got to say that they did a killer job though. Straight as an arrow and tight as a ticks a$$.


----------



## Hammerthumb

As Stef said, its invoice day. One more to go.


----------



## chrisstef

They go in on the 25th for you too huh Paul? AIA? 3 cups of coffee and im still nodding off. 5 down, 5 to go.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry for not being more lively, busy day at the ol' job.

I can only offer this:

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

We read this to Addie before bed, apparently someone has been listening through the monitor.

Also, Photobuckets video rendering is horrible.


----------



## chrisstef

Having trouble hearing the audio on it but I really hope its this book Todd:


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, for most of them. One of the hotels wanted the SOV broken out by levels on the G703, but don't want us to invoice stored materials on the form. I asked why I have to carry the cost for the duration of the project as we are going at a level per week for 33 levels. They don't have an answer for me yet. I already paid for the materials, so I want my money. Hope I get an answer soon so I can get this out of my hair.


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh. I hear a lot of horror stories out there about stored materials. HUD and CHFA hate paying for stored materials but don't mind subs fronting the money for their jobs to be completed. You should be able to put points on stored materials if they wont pay. 0.5 points per month.


----------



## ToddJB

non-embedded link: http://vid1325.photobucket.com/albums/u633/toddjb1/Video4_zpsamd6eegg.mp4


----------



## chrisstef

Nathans got the same sheets ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like you can give Jack the reins on the bedtime stories….


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Ugh. I hear a lot of horror stories out there about stored materials. HUD and CHFA hate paying for stored materials but don t mind subs fronting the money for their jobs to be completed. You should be able to put points on stored materials if they wont pay. 0.5 points per month.
> 
> - chrisstef


Usually it is not a problem Stef, at least with the hotel casinos. I provide pictures and proof of insurance with my billing, and it gets approved. The problem on this one is they asked us to break out our schedule of values into 33 levels, and don't want to pay until the levels are complete. The construction managing company is trying to get this resolved as the general contractor is the owner on this project. This is the first project that they have ever tried to self contract, so they really don't know what they are doing. Cant say who it is, but they own a very large portion of the south end of the strip.

The good part is that I am confident I'll get paid. Bad part is that they want to piece the material payments out over the span of the construction schedule. I'm sure it will get resolved, just maybe not in this billing cycle.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. He just got added a chore. Feed the dog and put the baby to bed.


----------



## bandit571

One GrandBRAT staying for the week…..Time to hide out in the Dungeon Shop..

Been a little busy in the Dungeon Shop today ( somebody has to…)









$8 York Pitch Dunlap taking on some knotty curly Maple









A Stanley No. 6 T-10 ( I traded for it)working as a jointer









Millers Falls No.56B Low angle Block plane, taking on Oak end grain.

Trying to make a small lap desk…....might even be a blog later today….maybe?


----------



## chrisstef

Give er hell bandit. Ive got love for the MF LA blocks.

I love watching / hearing kids read stories. It cracks me up. N's been reading the little blue truck to me at bedtime. Little blue truck … dump truck … honk … stuck in the mud, stuck in the mud … cow .. mooo… goats, and chickens, and pigs … moooo. The end.


----------



## ToddJB

I love that little blue truck book. One of the more enjoyable kids books to read.


----------



## bandit571

The other half has the TV show, Dukes of Hazard on the tv right now…...

No wonder I call the local cops around here Roscoe….....


----------



## duckmilk

Fun times Bandit.

It has been quiet on several threads lately.

Someone mention mowing? That's what I've been doing for the last 4.5 hours, about 2 hours more to go. Finish it tomorrow probably cause it's friggin hot! Also put some bad gasoline in the mower evidently cause it sputtered badly.

First time posting on my phone, no likey, slow


----------



## 489tad

The inter web says skunks don't like smoke bombs and loud music. Two days of smoke bombs, black pepper and two days of loud music. Speaker is in w funnel. Funnel is wrapped in a blanket in plastic tub. Tube is in deep under the steps. No tracks in flour. I think they are gone. Quote was 350 to 400 to trap and remove. This weekend I dig, fill with gravel and cement shut. I'll keep you posted. My wife has been calling me Caddy Shack Dan.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Fuggin love it.


----------



## jmartel

> My wife has been calling me Caddy Shack Dan.
> - 489tad


Should have dropped some dynamite down the hole.


----------



## TheFridge

Or at least in their poo!

Edit: stef you should look up the grouchy ladybug book. That ladybug is a bad mofo.


----------



## chrisstef

Love it dan! Fullscale warfare. Remember, you have the thumbs in this battle, not the skunks.

Will do fridge. Badass ladybugs are my style. My latest fave is goodnight goodnight construction site. Im coming to hate winnie the pooh. Whiny b!tch. Always hungry. Quit cryin fat boy.


----------



## bandit571

had a fat boy trying to break into a vacant house across the street from me. He walked up to the house, sat there a bit on the porch, picked up something, thought better of it, scurried around to the back door. He ran off when I just happened to walk by…real slowly. Called the cops, and now we will see IF Roscoe and Enis are up to the job….

Pass the popcorn, will ya, this might get to be fun to watch

BTW: House has been vacant ever since the SWAT team raided it a while back…...


----------



## Slyy

Miss you boys, class been just too busy.

On a lighter note, I'm the only dude in my Micro class, today was the bring your personal stool sample to class to be cultured. Never seen so many redfaced young women since high school, but man does that class make me wish I was 10 years younger and not married, as my wife says: window shopping is free.

And the mowing has been hellacious around here so far this summer, all the freaking rain means the grass, that's usually on its way to drought dormancy, is alive and growing like crazy. The moisture also means the mosquitos are absolutley blood thirsty





View on YouTube


----------



## putty

Jake, Anyone been eating Corn on the Cob?


----------



## jmartel

Walden, do you have cats?


----------



## walden

Haha. No, but I know the feeling the mountain lion is having in that video. That feeling of frustration when no amount of beating on the glass makes the snack fall through to the trap door on the vending machine…


----------



## jmartel

Here's a video from Sunday if anyone's interested. Shows my view, basically. Last session of the day, so most people have packed up and it's a pretty open track.


----------



## Slyy

HAHA, no Putty, but it did seem some people were somewhat overzealous in their sample size though…...

Oh Man JCorckscrew I've raced around Laguna Seca SO manyy times in the digital world (read LOTS of Forza Motorsports) it'd be so awesome to be able to take a couple laps around that track, consider me jealous, though i'd definitely do it on 4 wheels.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I got lots of gaming laps that track too. Gran Turismo style. Great track


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, thread dead for one moment, then it came alive while I was absent. Too much to comment on, but all entertaining.

Bandit, hopefully the house across the street has had surveillance put in, or booby trapped, or you have a shotgun.

Jake, did you actually bring your OWN stool sample and not your cat's/dog's/mother-in-law's? The fecal parasites from another specie would have the profs stumped for days


----------



## jmartel

> HAHA, no Putty, but it did seem some people were somewhat overzealous in their sample size though…...
> 
> Oh Man JCorckscrew I ve raced around Laguna Seca SO manyy times in the digital world (read LOTS of Forza Motorsports) it d be so awesome to be able to take a couple laps around that track, consider me jealous, though i d definitely do it on 4 wheels.
> 
> - Slyy





> Yeah, I got lots of gaming laps that track too. Gran Turismo style. Great track
> 
> - ShaneA


And I can tell you that it's even better in real life than it is in video games/on tv. It's much smaller than it seems when you are watching races, though. It's my new favorite track.

It was one of those trips that ends up being a "budget be damned" sort of thing. But I didn't know how long the track was going to be in business. There's a lot of people actively trying to shut it down due to noise (even though the track was there before their houses were), so I figured I better run it soon.

Miller Motorsports Park in Utah is in very real danger of shutting down after this year. I'm hoping it stays open until I get to run it.


----------



## chrisstef

Had to go bringin up gran turismo huh shane. I cant even imagine how many hours of that i logged in college. Eye bleeding Crack sessions.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, sad to say I was right there with ya. It was an awesome game though.


----------



## Pezking7p

You guys think GT is great you should try Mario kart. Holy cow is that intense.

Is miller park the one in the city that has a funny name? I went to a race there, once. When the AMA still did sport bikes.


----------



## ShaneA

I play Mario Kart with my daughter. It is pretty fun, I will admit. However, it pisses me off when they start hitting me with turtles, running me over, and dropping lightning on me. Dirty tricks


----------



## jmartel

> Is miller park the one in the city that has a funny name? I went to a race there, once. When the AMA still did sport bikes.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Miller is just outside of Salt Lake City. Not sure which you are thinking of. Maybe Infineon (Also known as Sonoma Raceway)?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jake is into scat… what a shock.

Awesome JMoto. It would be cool to see your speed somehow; engineer that up would you? Thanks for the video. Congrats on getting to run on one of your goals.


----------



## jmartel

I'll hopefully have another view from inside the cockpit uploaded at some point. It's from Saturday though, so not as fast as I was running on Sunday. I think by the end of the straightaway I was doing roughly 130? My computer is effing up a lot lately. It's almost 5 years old now and needs replaced.


----------



## Mosquito

I was thinking having the camera somewhere that it could see part of the bike would be better too, Tony. Though I was thinking more it'd make the video seem less shakey as something wouldn't be moving in relation to the camera.

Looks fun


----------



## AnthonyReed

"...t's from Saturday though, so not as fast as I was running on Sunday. I think by the end of the straightaway I was doing roughly 130? My computer is effing up a lot lately. It's almost 5 years old now and needs replaced." - Don't start making excuses.

.

So I say: "You are one crazy b!tch." 
I hear in response: "Not crazy, I'm creative." ... fun planet. Super. Fun.


----------



## jmartel

No excuses here. I just did outside the bike views all day Sunday for something a bit different and a view that you could see more than just out the windscreen. Saturday was all off of the gas tank so you look at the dash.

I need to get a damn lap timer or a spare phone that has a laptimer app on it so I have GPS as well. I'm not putting my normal phone on the bike though. Seen too many cameras and stuff get lost/broken in a crash. I've just been pulling laptimes from video but that's not exactly accurate.

Here's an older video that shows the mounting location





And you get to see an instructor wreck himself out on turn 3 on the out lap. Dumbass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just a little picture in picture with the speedometer would be the cat's meow…


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty cool to come into the office and see a fresh .45 cal bullet hole in our conference room window.


----------



## ToddJB

Slug in the adjacent wall?


----------



## chrisstef

I spent many a day in my buddys basement huddled around a kerosene heater, high as a kite, playing Mario kart. There was multiple times where we almost came to blows over that game. I miss crack session gaming nights. Far and away Socom was an ungodly addiction.


----------



## jmartel

> Just a little picture in picture with the speedometer would be the cat s meow…
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I'll look into it. I've only got the 1 camera, but you can get others pretty cheap on ebay since it's only going to be a dash cam.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - It was on the floor in the hallway. Looks like the concrete wall stopped the slug. Another inch to the right and it would have taken out the tv. That would have been tragic.


----------



## ToddJB

Is that sort of vandalism typical or a pissed ex-employee?


----------



## bandit571

Must have been one of them days yesterday….in addition to the cops across the street, County Mounties were picking up some gal that was stealing an AC unit from a window, amongst other items…

K-9 sniffer went nuts across the street last night, they led him into the house…..LOTS of "hits". May have been a "safe" house for the "Horse Dealers" around these parts…

4 cops showed up…might have been the entire Night Shift…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is lame Stef. Cool picture though. You sure work in purdy country.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that because it rains there, and the grass is green Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think it is more because every inch of it is not paved Shane. But the rain and green could be part too.


----------



## ShaneA

Ahh, no concrete jungle. I was thinking they needed to take the tree trimmer and weed whacker to it. Guess it is all a matter of perspective.


----------



## chrisstef

Probably just some yahoo Todd. Its a pretty well to do town but were in a bit of an industrial area so who knows. There's an empty factory just to the right in that picture with a big old empty parking lot. Our cameras picked up the muzzle flash but its impossible to make out anything more. Id say it was shot from about 200-300 yards out.

Sounds like you've got some decent watching to do though bandit.

Lol Shane. Its only pretty from April - November. That shrubbery could use a good trimming but then we'd stare at the impound lot that's over there.


----------



## jmartel

New England is awesome for like 3-4 weeks in the fall. Except if you go into Vermont/New Hampshire and get mobbed by all the leaf peepers. Then it's less awesome.

Stef, you ever go to B.F. Clyde's cider mill in Mystic/Stonington?


----------



## 7Footer

Lol Tony, Jake ♥'s scat …. Lord it must've stunk like $hit in that classroom…

Crazy Stef! No doubt it's good the tv was spared!

Oh man, Mario Kart, I was unstoppable with Toad… Same here Stef, those crack session gaming nights were rad back in the day..

Jmart that looks like a blast…

Going out of town for a man-cation this weekend and it's suppose to be 108 in Hood River where we're going, but there's a sick beach right on the Columbia and the house we rented has a/c… It's been so friggin crazy warm and dry here already this year but this will be the hottest weekend of the year so far.


----------



## TheFridge

If they hit the window from 2-300 yards and were aiming for it, they might deserve a medal right before they are arrested.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a good safe trip 7. Stay cool.

If it was a pistol I agree Fridge.


----------



## chrisstef

Im kinda curious how many girls brought in full logs to the class Jake. Any soft serves? Mostly long and skinny's id bet. Outside of yours that is. You probably brought in the old muffin loaf. Loose bhole and all.

Man-cation sounds bitchin but 108 degrees. Flock that. Youd find me straddling that AC like tony on mechanical bull night.

Cant say ive been there jmart. I don't frolic too much down in that end of the state, im mostly down there for work. Cider gives me the sh!ts too.

Edit - I doubt they were aiming for the window. Our guess is they were trying for the sign and missed high catching our wall of windows.


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough, I love it when my undercarriage is chilled.


----------



## chrisstef

She's got you T


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!!
Oh man!


----------



## walden

Are you sure the shot was random Stef? Invoices went out Wednesday and that night someone shoots out the window to your office… Just say'in…


----------



## 7Footer

Damn this day got off to a pretty bad start…. Our Chief Pilot just wrecked a helicopter as he got back from a short local job that we fly to and from because it's close… He was landing on the trailer and the rear skid slipped off the side of the trailer and the tail rotor hit trailer, then whipped the thing around 180 degrees and hit the ground/trailer… Pilot is lucky nothing happened to him, but he didn't panic when the tail rotor hit and that helped a lot… Jesus, when it rains it pours though, we're already short on helicopters! Now I gotta sit here with my Pops in the most foul of moods for the rest of the day!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry 7. :-(

Buy him a hooker.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang 7, you guys had a wreck last year too. Is it typically an annual thing?

Using Behr's website to try to pick colors. I'm leaning towards this:










Though our roof is brown and we have a bit of brick on the front.

I'm not sold on it, so opinions are welcome


----------



## AnthonyReed

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A more chocolaty/bold brown.


----------



## ShaneA

Terra Cotta was not available?


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## AnthonyReed

Pumpkin is actually pretty nice. Always the hater Shane….


----------



## AnthonyReed

or


----------



## ToddJB

> Terra Cotta was not available?
> 
> - ShaneA


Odd, I know. They said some hand doctor bought it all up.


----------



## 7Footer

It's starting to seem like that isn't it Todd, it's the same customer/same job as last years wreck too, almost exactly a year, that one was 7/3/14, but at least it was on our grounds this time… It's tough, I think the most frustrating part to me is how my Pops acts when something happens, he hardly show's any concern for the pilot, he's just pissed about them making a mistake and wrecking the helicopter… I know it screws things up and puts us in a more challenging position, but imo you just cant dwell on it, gotta move on, and the old man never can seem to do that.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## ToddJB

Sucks, 7.


----------



## chrisstef

That sucks 7. Youre right though, you gotta move on. Whats done is done all you can do is fix it and make it right again.

I like the colors Todd. Tony knows his browns. He's a brown eye specialist.


----------



## ToddJB

Here was your other color


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the second to last (post #32757) one best.

Stef's a fan of my specialist abilities.

Moving on is only simple in theory, we all process at different rates. Just 'cause you are flighty 7 doesn't mean pops has to be too. No wonder he had to beat you so often.


----------



## ToddJB

Here my attempt to make an HOA scheme


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice, but no one else except the huffer is chiming in on it…

Scotty is the best at this color thing though. Really, he has a diva caliber eye for aesthetics.


----------



## Mosquito

I like #32757 as well, but the most recent isn't bad either


----------



## Tugboater78

Yay for me, good to be home again.. opened up the shop to get some air flow, was pretty warm inside.


----------



## chrisstef

Huffer likes the green better. Is that really the front of your house todd or is that just a rendering of something close? Its got charm. I live in a town that has to be 60% raised ranches. I don't like raised ranches that much.

Work bitch coming up …. So I was told that there was about 6 hours of clean up to be had on this one project so I scheduled it for a one day gig. At 2:30 this afternoon I was informed that we still had about 5 hours of clean up left. Problem is that the co-gen equipment is coming tomorrow morning and needs the same access we do. So I asked the guys to stay an hour late tonight and start as early as they can tomorrow, ill pay them for 8 hours tomorrow and you can start your weekend early. I even got them 3 additional guys. Just got a message that theyre pissed lol. They got a message back that they can all haul ass and stand in the unemployment line. Your choice. While your at it grab a shovel and see if you can dig up some work ethic. Im salty.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## jmartel

> I like #32757 as well, but the most recent isn t bad either
> 
> - Mosquito


I'd agree with this.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You tell me at 4 (last minute) I need to work over and I am gonna grumble; I'll do it but grumble. Then you shoot some ******************** at me about being fired and I'd tell you to get fu(ked, maybe piss on your truck.

Of course working over on a construction job comes with the territory and I am being contrary because I dislike you Demo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Compton / Wilmington style is a nice route too Todd. Eff property values of the neighbors, it's your house; am I right?


----------



## Mosquito

does the "most recent" refer to when I made the initial statement, or the time you posted lol


----------



## ShaneA

Maybe one of them is the "shooter"? But I disagree with Tony, tell them who is boss. It is your way or the highway type of stuff. Then, of course transition to bullet proof glass.

I think redder would be better on the trim Todd. But I agree with Tony on this one. You need the metrosexuals like Hog or BYo to really chime in.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh understood Tony, id be bent too, but when I called them at 11 and asked if theyd be finished, they said it would be real close. Youre probably right though, I had a bad day and they took the brunt of it. I just called and apologized. Not really a bad day just one of those days nothing went right. I love you guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog LOVES the metro. Loves it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey, wait one minute…. you never struck me as unfair nor as one infantile in the sense to project a hard day on another, so I am confident that they were deserving of some ******************** coming from uphill.

Don't go folding like an accordion.

B!tch.


----------



## walden

You guys crack me up! I love you too boo…

Todd: 32757 is the winner in my book. The one with brown walls would look nice, but would be too much with your brown roof.

I worked till 7 last night and was up by 6 this morning back at it again. But I finished the work a day early, so I'm going camping starting tomorrow afternoon! The "man" can suck it! Lol


----------



## chrisstef

No worries. Theyre still working and theyre going in for 5:30 tomorrow. Hit em with the hot sauce then the sugar.

Atta girl walden, get them make up hours in.

The Caribbean theme sucks todd.


----------



## TheFridge

They'd never last with me. They probably wouldnt like the "we aren't leaving until midnight or when the jobs done" kind of deals. I'm the helper killer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

OH…. Wrought iron!!!! Lots of wrought iron Todd!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

> The Caribbean theme sucks todd.
> 
> - chrisstef


But my resale to a weed shop would be a shoe-in.

And no this isn't my house just a stock house on the paint app.

32757 seems to have the majority.


----------



## JayT

I dunno, Todd, I think the last color scheme has you covered better. Painting your house like that says that you are either whipped or gay. Either way, it works for you.


----------



## 7Footer

32757 and 32762 are my picks Toddskins….


----------



## AnthonyReed

7!! We missed you. Get pops cooled out?


----------



## 7Footer

Not yet… he's actually on a pretty solid rant right at the moment… I should be recording it…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes you should be…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm going for a run, don't wait for me I'll catch up.


----------



## chrisstef

What are those size 8's? ^


----------



## ShaneA

Bless his heart. I was thinking size 7


----------



## theoldfart

^ child or adult?


----------



## Mosquito

^ It's Tony; Women's.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Is miller park the one in the city that has a funny name? I went to a race there, once. When the AMA still did sport bikes.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Miller is just outside of Salt Lake City. Not sure which you are thinking of. Maybe Infineon (Also known as Sonoma Raceway)?
> 
> - jmartel


Miller is the one. It's in Tooele. Pronounced two-WILL-uh. I dated a girl in slc for two years. We hooked up after race day. SHe was mean to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

8.5

[email protected] bless his heart.


----------



## RPhillips

> What are those size 8 s? ^
> 
> - chrisstef


lol my thoughts too when I seen the pic…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Talk about "mean to you"...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've got big hands and big feet.

Heather says "two out of three ain't bad."


----------



## chrisstef

Hows inspections n stuff goin red?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yeah ya dingleberries, I'm still danglin around. I read ya'lls nonsense, just haven't had much time to post.

Stef- inspections have gone just fine. I probably shouldn't have stressed, but I did. Well, I should say all the buyers inspections have passed, but the relocation company has yet to get back on theirs. Using a relo company is supposed to make things easier, but I'm not sure. Feels like I just had to do everything twice. A lot of paperwork.

My back is giving me a lot of pain and frustration, still waiting to hear on the insurance appeal.

If all goes well, we'll be moving the week of July 20th. So, hopefully a month from now I'll be having a beer in this big ol' living room…..and smiling because theirs tons of space to build more furniture.


----------



## Slyy

LAWL Red.

Tony, call me Mr Cruthers bop bop ba deeeeeee bop. Tony, I am a nurse and I am very good at digital rectal exams…..... I can be over anytime you need me.

Bandit, gentrification is not working for you it seems. Perhaps you should get into the Walter White business? You could afford a lot of planes that way perhaps?

Todd I'm gonna dissent and I'm going with the HOA scheme, the wife agrees too.

Mario Mart 64 Toad and Goldeneye OddJob were the high school main stays, damn near every day after school, we'd have a little 4-way at my buddy's house.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh that's nice Red. Good to hear from you, I was beginning to wonder about you.


----------



## bandit571

^ Nah, all of Walt's Partners wind up dead….not much of a career.

Have a Crack house down on the corner from me, have a weed dealer next door, cops have been after the herion and meth labs lately anyway….

I think I will just sit around and use a few of these…









Millers falls No. 14, Type 2. Working on curly maple lid…..


----------



## Pezking7p

> LAWL Red.
> 
> Tony, call me Mr Cruthers bop bop ba deeeeeee bop. Tony, I am a nurse and I am very good at digital rectal exams…..... I can be over anytime you need me.
> 
> Bandit, gentrification is not working for you it seems. Perhaps you should get into the Walter White business? You could afford a lot of planes that way perhaps?
> 
> Todd I m gonna dissent and I m going with the HOA scheme, the wife agrees too.
> 
> Mario Mart 64 Toad and Goldeneye OddJob were the high school main stays, damn near every day after school, we d have a little 4-way at my buddy s house.
> 
> - Slyy


Odd jobs, rectal exams, and 4-ways. You've got class, jake.

Gotta throw some tough love, stef. Those guys should be happy. An hour of OT plus leave early and get paid for 8? Sign my ass UP! I would have told them if they wanted to bitch they could work the full 8.


----------



## Mosquito

> If all goes well, we ll be moving the week of July 20th.
> - BigRedKnothead


I'm on vacation that week… ;-)

Place looks nice based on that picture


----------



## Mosquito

In other news… was at a friends shop helping work on a staff project (case mod stuff). I noticed a new set of shelves, wide but not very deep. They were sitting just inside the door. Asked what was up with that. Said he got it free from the neighbor who's moving out of his space (old building converted into shop/studio space). Said he was thinking about painting it to go with the red and black in his shop. I asked him it was heavy; "Not sure why? DEAR LORD, Yes". I ask 'cause that's solid purpleheart… I'm not sure I can allow you to paint that…. Half tempted to offer to buy it so the purpleheart doesn't get painted. Though it's definitely showing some wear, after who knows how many years of use. Just my random encounter of the evening.


----------



## woodcox

Good save there Mos!

While over at a friend of the wife's house for dinner one evening, the host said she had some big walnut boards I could have that were parts from an old bed frame of her grandmother's. One of those things you hear and your ears start getting hot kinda descriptions. "Are you sure? It sounds like about a hundered bucks worth of wood, that stuff is expensive around here. Have you thought about trying to sell it?" I say. So the man of the house leads me out to the garage to what's left of some kids high school shop class project from pine 2×12's stained a lovely walnut color. "Um, I'll pass. Thank you for the thought though." I did offer to make them something from it if they'd like. Best part was upon going back in the house to hear him say to her "that's just a bunch of dirty pine!" Lol. I gather it was kind of a PITA to get it all to her garage from her gramma's high rise apartment building.


----------



## chrisstef

Haha woodcox. So close. That sounds a lot like every craigslist seller around here. "Chestnut for sale" .... just because your boards are 100 years old and dirty doesn't automatically make them chestnut.

Speaking of chestnut I might be into a small load of it on this job were doing. I can clearly tell that all the trim in this building is chestnut but the framing we have to take out is hard to discern. I was wondering if the tannin levels in chestnut were like that of oak where black marks would appear around nail heads or if it was low enough that the black marks wouldn't appear. It might be a quick way to determine chestnut in the field.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm thinking about offering to make him similar shelves from pine or poplar so he can paint them, in exchange for the purpleheart lol

I had a coworker who was moving to be manager of a new office for our company, from MN out to California, also a woodworker. He was selling off a lot of his stash of black walnut, $4/bf, and much of it was 8/4. I didn't find out about it until about a day after he had sold the last of it to a cabinet shop :-(


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friday you mo'fo's!!!


----------



## walden

Getting ready to go camping for the weekend. The friendly neighborhood elk decided to say goodby. He's a good boy…

Place looks nice Red. Good luck with the inspections.


----------



## ShaneA

That is something you just don't see everyday in my neighborhood Walden. Realistically it would be a crack head looking to steal my copper once I pulled out of the driveway in my hood.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmm, elk. Have a good safe trip Walden.

That sucks Shane… those fuggers, that is a sh!tty feeling.


----------



## jmartel

Turn that guy into burgers.


----------



## ShaneA

Life in the ghetto T. It builds character however.

It is going to be a long friggin' day. It is 9:30 and I am already bored, the phone isn't ringing and I probably need to look for some work to manufacture something to do.


----------



## Pezking7p

The black marks are just a different kind of rust. They happen in any wood. If you get iron shavings on a piece it will grow black spots after you finish it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There has to be some trouble to find in a city as big as KC…. take an early lunch and do some whip-its in the dairy aisle of the supermarket then throw some game at any soccer mom shopping, life is not boring.


----------



## jmartel

That sounds like as good as a friday can get, Tony.


----------



## chrisstef

Good info Pez.

Tony - that's hilarious. Im in for being a fly on the wall for that. Spittin game with brain freeze and purple lips will attract milfs for miles around.

Walden lives in the zoo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I still wanna hear Pez's "mean to me" story.

Stef, you know they'd dig it. Can't take the ride serious; we have what 40? good years where we aren't arriving or leaving? There's fun to be had.


----------



## chrisstef

If there's folks that will steal your copper purple lips aint no thing. 40 years sounds about right for hard chargin. Got to get it in while the gettings still good.

If my phone wasn't full and I could take some pics id show you the package 7 sent me. "Chris loves all things girly" and a kitten surrounded by the words "Just call me princess" adorn the box. Amazing work Noah.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He showed me, yes it is spectacular work….

Let me see if I can get a copy posted.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I heart you 7'.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That's a UPS issued image?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't believe so, I assumed he just printed it on one of their labels.

Note that the package was shipped to Stef's work not his home.


----------



## chrisstef

Truth ^. The guys in the office got one hell of a chuckle. Package here for you princess. Lol. Well played.


----------



## TheFridge

If you play goldeneye on lsd, and you make it through the first checkpoint (the dam) in 5 hours or less, then you got my time beat. On multiplayer I will fuk anyone up. And don't make me break out call of duty 4.


----------



## 7Footer

I thought of that like 2 minutes before UPS came to pick it up, was frantically printing those labels as the truck was driving in the lot! I didn't want to put something too offensive on the box since it was going to his work, so all things girly and princess kittens it was! lololol

I take it everything stayed sealed up Stef? Just like college, I fuggin double bagged errrrrything.


----------



## TheFridge

Double baggings a good thing. You don't wanna tell your friends and family that your old college buddy gave you aids.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea buddy, I just cracked it open. No leakys.

My boss just walked in and goes, what in the hell is in that box? Mighty clever packaging. Weirdo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He knows you pretty well.


----------



## bandit571

yard sales today…meh, spent a whopping fifty cents on a newspaper, to find out WHERE the sales were. Found a single item woth the trip home









No, not that bag of sugar. The Disston D-23 in front of it. The price?









Nuff said. Not a crack, bend or missing part anywhere….and it was still sharp.

Bad day at the sales…...


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That's awesome, Bandit


----------



## woodcox

I Saw this while out and about today…


----------



## chrisstef

Im gonna have to give those bad boys a trial run ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did it change your game?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Those look to be right up your ally Demo!


----------



## Buckethead

I've bought a couple of those. I must say I was unimpressed. They seemed to wear out faster than the "axe" blades which are still costly but less expensive than the carbide tipped. They do look cool tho.

Edit: I lied. The ones I bought were not packaged as metal cutting blades. (They were sold as multi use blades)


----------



## Tim457

Nice work 7.

I could dig a place like that, Walden.

Tony I'd pay money to see you pick up milfs after whippets.


----------



## Tim457

So I was screwing around last night tapping some holes. I'd heard hard maple took threads pretty well so I tested it out trying to strip the threads. When it seemed like the threads gave out I looked and instead the carriage bolt snapped off. Even with a 1/2" of threads.


----------



## jmartel

Almost weekend time. Gonna go to the all you can eat Brazilian steakhouse place tomorrow, and then I should be finishing up with the entertainment center construction this weekend and start sanding. Hoping to have sanding done by Sunday night, but we will see. Then 5+ days worth of finishing and it'll be ready to go. Then I can finally get my shop back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh there you are shop….









I could get used to having weekends off.


----------



## jmartel

It looks like the bottle in back needs to be replaced, Red. It's empty.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, I completed the greatest jinx of all time. Go to work and come home to find I got burglarized. Idiots fugged the door up, and only look to have stolen my 60" TV. Damn crack heads. Morons left a new in box 48" TV behind. Sitting in plain view. Guess you can only carry so much loot at once.

Police dispatcher was a joke too.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim - cool test. Impressive results.

Nice, Red.

Shane - are you kidding? Ridiculous.


----------



## chrisstef

Jmeatsweats.

Get the eff outta here Shane. On multiple levels.

Impressive indeed tim.


----------



## woodcox

Sorry to hear that Shane! Maybe security system time?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fu (kers!!!!!

I am so sorry Shane.


----------



## ShaneA

I did call it though, right? Prolly some dumb kids. Power is still out from massive tstorms. So a delay In fixing the door.

On a brighter note, they didn't look in the shop. So all tools present and accounted for.


----------



## Tim457

That was an impressive call. To the day even. Sucks though, sorry man.

The test told more about the crappy cheap carriage bolts I got rather than the actual strength of the maple, but I sure didn't expect them to snap. A torque wrench and a higher quality bolt would be a better test.

Nice place you're looking at Red, hope inspections go well. When do you have to start packing up your shop?


----------



## Pezking7p

Who shows up and takes one tv?

Tony I'm avoiding my story because of all the pain it would drag up. I might cry.


----------



## duckmilk

Shane, so sorry that happened to you. Do you like dogs? Any dog that makes a presence will be a deterrent, whether it is mean or not.

The other thought is a baby camera (or 3) which is supposed to help parents keep an eye on their infants, but will also catch those $hit$ in the act. Less expensive than a surveillance system. I should do the same for when I am not here.

Red, nice space, can't wait for the final outcome and pics.


----------



## TheFridge

Had someone steal my water jug 1/2 full of change. Left the brand new Samsung 52" (2009) and a new laptop sitting on the living room table. Among many other things laying about. Sorry to hear about that bud. Good thing TVs nowadays are fairly cheap.


----------



## lateralus819

Set out to do a bottom for my chest yesterday. Went great (The first panel) until I realized the length was wrong (DOH!) only took me 30 minutes to make it. I realized a "1/4" piece of ply plus a veneer on both sides was perfect for a 1/4" groove. Had to make the "new" one the right length. Took me 3 friggin hours.

Anyways, I disliked the 2nd one and got to work today and asked the Carpentry foreman if he had any scrap veneer. He said sure ask Jimmy for the scrap from the last job. I went up to the mez and found the box of maple. Typically it's just plain saw maple veneer. This piece however? See for yourself.



















The whole piece is like that. About 26" wide x 8 feet. . Free.


----------



## jmartel

Nice stuff, Lat. I've got a bunch of super nice/figured veneer burning a hole in the garage. Need to make something with it soon.


----------



## lateralus819

You'd like the boxes I was given by an ex co-worker. I should post pics.

He gave me two complete "sample" boxes from constantines from what I guess is 60/70's veneer samples. Has the tags for each slice with the name and origin etc. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Tugboater78

Red moving a couple days after my 37 yr of being liberated from the womb

Shane, nothing i hate worse is a bunch of thieves!

I had an apartment about 15 years ago, neighbors kids broke in ( no proof but i know it was them) stole my change jug ( rare coins and bills full) and the memory cards to my PS1. Left my computer which i had about 2k in, my new bigscreen ( for the time 37") and some other obvious valuables i had sitting around. Im sure the change got smoked away the same day while they enjoyed my GT1-2 every car in my garages every track and race completed, and ff6-7 all save points. I miss the memory cards still… lots of man hours on those things

Watched Kingsman movie yesterday, good show. Took kiddos to see Inside Out today, good show as well..


----------



## jmartel

I've looked at Constantines, but they don't seem to have as good of a selection as I'd like. Plus they don't photograph each veneer bundle that comes in like CertainlyWood does.

One of these days I really need to make a book of veneers that I can show to people that want stuff built. Just put say 4 or 6 pieces of veneer per "page" on a piece of 1/8" ply and make a book out of it. Put a clear satin finish on it and call it good.


----------



## chrisstef

Wtf does this mean


----------



## Pezking7p

Happy birthday tugger. I thought I was the only one who played final fantasy instead of…well there weren't a lot of action video games in 1999. I never was much for 007 but I did love turok. Once I started playing computer games I couldn't get back into console games.

Jmart that veneer book is a good idea considering how much inlay you do. I always was intimidated by inlay but after doing my few bow ties I think I could do some simple stuff.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol Stef. Strong translation. What's inside the poly foam?

Sitting in the vets office. The looks on the cats faces when they stick the thermometer in their butt is meme-worthy. Pool fellers.


----------



## chrisstef

A light fixture from pottery barn pez.

Happy birfday indeed tugger.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mmmmm light fixture (Homer Simpson voice)

SOTS: Disaster area.


----------



## theoldfart

On our way home, lunch stop


----------



## Slyy

Engrish for the win Stef.


----------



## Tugboater78

Not my birthday yet but brk said he would be moving around the 20th next month, 19th will be the day

So i walked out to one of the back shop to do some cleaning/straighening up. Noticed some, crap, on the one bench that was "clean", looked up in the rafters and saw a LOT of ants.










So i climbed up and started pulling out boards









See all the ant poop trails?

Now have ants all over the place..

Not sure how to eliminate the bastages, had this issue about a year ago and used borax all in and around the place. Was told this would deter them..

Oh well


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart that veneer book is a good idea considering how much inlay you do. I always was intimidated by inlay but after doing my few bow ties I think I could do some simple stuff.
> 
> - Pezking7p


It's generally not too difficult to do the inlay. But you have to have good eyesight for smaller stuff and you have to go slow. At least with freehand routering.

I will be building a chevalet at some point like shipwright's. Just need to take the time to build one. And find space. Might have to have it in the living room or spare bedroom hah. Luckily it doesn't make much dust or is loud.


----------



## Tugboater78

I think i am just gonna say f it and glue this bastage up..


















Lt. dan i has sum legs..









Dark board is my walnut chops and endcaps

Sitting on top of what could be another bench of douglas fir..


----------



## jmartel

Also lifted for the first time in a while last night since I'm trying to be j-notsochub. Definitely feeling it this morning.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I tried to teach him never to fall asleep first at slumber parties…..


----------



## Pezking7p

Tugger is that the top in clamps? Pics?

Jeffy, what kinda lifting you do? I used to lift a lot until I moved in with mrs pez. Hard to get psyched up for squats when she wants to talk in between sets. Maybe these days it would work better….


----------



## Tugboater78

> I tried to teach him never to fall asleep first at slumber parties…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Sometimes they never learn


----------



## Buckethead

THE DREADED UNIBROW


----------



## jmartel

Red, your son looks just like you.

Pez, just free weight stuff and squats last night. Normal upper body stuff. Not trying to get swoll, but I don't want to be skinnyfat once I lose most of the weight either. I'm down 15 lbs now, but still have a ways to go.


----------



## Tim457

Haha Red, at least they were fairly easy on him.

That'll make a nice bench, glue her up.

Yeah Jripped, I'm trying to exercise more lately too. After a while you don't get as sore after lifting, but it takes a while.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Also lifted for the first time in a while last night since I m trying to be j-notsochub. Definitely feeling it this morning.
> 
> - jmartel


I need to get back to some strength training, though due to work my arms/chest/upper back are about as tough as they can be. Core needs the most work, since my surgery i havent broken through the pain barrier to get it all strengthened back up. Flexibility needs help to, yoga sessions would do a lot, it did after my first surgery.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, the boy has kind friends. woulda had a wang pointing towards the mouth and some vulgar words on the forehead with my friends at his age.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, he's got some really good buddies here. It's even washable marker. Tough to find friends where the parents get along great too.

Took the kids to see "Inside out" the other day. Didn't know it was about a little girl moving. There were some misty eyes.

Jmart- I give Heather grief that none of the kids are redhead. Am I really the father? lol Nah, def has the Westfall brow.


----------



## 489tad

Went for a ride to the river. Lumber mill has a nice load. 








Music, beer and BBQ tonight at the river. 








Guess I'll cram into some size 8's and work it tony style. 
Still laughing at that one.


----------



## jmartel

Found a big book on woodcarving at Goodwill for only $2. Figured for that price I couldn't pass it up. I don't really want carved stuff in my house, but someone else that wants me to build them something might.

Also stopped by the NW Woodworker's gallery again. Pretty impressive furniture in there, with impressive prices to match.


----------



## bandit571

Stopped at an auction this morning…










































I did win one bid, though..









Paid $5 for the two planes…spentanother $7.51 on a LONG chisel, and a fancy #12 auger bit that looked like a Gimlet….Crazy day today.


----------



## chrisstef

Stuffing your bike shorts with rediwhip huh dan. Thats one way to do it i suppose.


----------



## Tugboater78

Wow Bandit, lots of stuff there!

Best place for mass drawer slide purchase would be? Have customservicehardware bookmarked


----------



## Pezking7p

Cabinetparts.com.


----------



## jmartel

CShardware is who I've used in the past, Tug.


----------



## Tim457

Holy hell Bandit, that's a lot of good stuff.


----------



## TheFridge

The thing I hated the most when I passed out at a party or crashing on someons couch?

Cutting the toes off my socks off in a cold house. I'd punch a baby if it did it to me. Hated it that much.

Bandit, why must you taunt us?


----------



## chrisstef

Wait .. You sleep with socks on fridge?


----------



## bandit571

Both of the planes I bought yesterday have been through the rehab center..









The 18" long Bailey No. 28, and the 19-1/2" (should have been 20")Stanley No. 29.

Paid $5 for the pair….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Nice Dan.


----------



## jmartel

Off to see Jurassic World for the day.


----------



## TheFridge

Hell yeah! I get frostbite if the temp in the drops below 70. one of my buds in particular was notorious for his sock cutting abilities if someone passed out.

On a side note: friend of mine had a little get together at his house. A chick there didn't have a ride home so she slept on the couch. He hid all the blankets and turned the a/c down as far as it would go. She needed shelter from the cold. Guess where she went? Yeah buddy. His bed was nice and warm.

On another side note: the sock cutter was with a group of us that went to the beach for a weekend. We partied and passed out late on our last day there. I wake up to the sock cutter peeing on another friends feet while he is sleeping on the pull out bed. Took me quite a few years to convince him that his feet were peed on. I think he was in denial. Even though the pee'er wrote his 3 letter name in the layer of sand covering the parking lot outside of our door. On the second floor. Which he did right after I asked him wtf he was doing.

Good times.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

They grow up quick….


----------



## chrisstef

Im leery of any human who wears socks to bed. Im watchin you fridge.

Golf tourney tamarrah baby.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony: which Dan? There are too many. I think we need to assign numbers. I want to be dan7.

Fridge, I would definitely party with those fukkrs.

Golf is either fun or throw-your-clubs-in-a-lake frustrating. I wish I had enough time and patience to always have fun.

Finished drywall in the shop. And taped/mudded. I don't think I'm going to finish the drywall or paint until later. I also downed 4 cans of spray foam. I think I need 4-5 more and maybe 4-5 tubes of caulk.


----------



## bandit571

well, there is this LOUD party going on, on the other side of the block from me….There is even a full drum kit playing along with the music…..

Perfect weather today! Little bit of a breeze, might have hit 70 degrees, partly cloudy….IF it would just stay this way all year round….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

SOTS


----------



## TheFridge

Never noticed how man sized that bench is red. If my bench had feelings it would feel largely inferior.

Pez, i do have some good peeps. Nowadays everyone has their own couch to crash on so I no longer pass out in fear for my socks.


----------



## ToddJB

> Pez, i do have some good peeps. Nowadays everyone has their own couch to crash on so I no longer pass out in fear for my socks.
> 
> - TheFridge


Or in fear of having to cuddle cause the ac was turned up.


----------



## Pezking7p

I would cuddle anyway. Just to make a point. While wearing socks.

I seriously cannot move my arm after a day od overhead mudding. I think I broke it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Tony: which Dan? There are too many….." - Which is why you're Pez, now shut up and take it.

This fugger is who I was referring to:









Funny bastards, both of you. BRK was funny too before he started wearing a tie. Todd was never funny, that's why he is named Todd.


----------



## 7Footer

lololololol, Red the little man getting chiefed is too funny… Good thing he took it like a champ.

Dude Fridge, cutting socks and pissing on feet, fuggin brutal.

Size 8's and whippets. haha.

Bandit, you're the yard sale hunter, damn!

I feel worse today than I did yesterday. Took me like an hour just to catch up on the SOTS… I'm surprised I made it home yesterday, had to come home and then drive another hour each way to pick up my dog at my parents house. I drank enough beer and puffed more herb than I have since I've been married… We were down at the beach playing Hippy Sticks and one of my buddies passed out for like 2 hours, lolz. I hardly got any pics because my phone was on the music most of the time, but I snapped a few stragglers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!!!
A two hour pass out in order to sojourner on is totally legit; sometimes you need to quick reset to continue with the pace.

Glad you had a blast and made it home relatively unscathed.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…the Infamous Beached baluga whale???

Yard sales for the free saw….Auction for the WIN….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fridge- my bench shoots lightning bolts out of its legs, and fireballs out of its end vise.

No neckties here T. I just pimp the polos like a rock star.

Another LJ going out of his way to visit shopa de rojo today. Heather whipped up some fixins. More to follow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am aware of that Red, just busting on you.


----------



## jmartel

If I drink too much I shoot fireballs out of my end vise as well.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around in the Dungeon Shop today…









I think these are called dovtails?????


----------



## ToddJB

Building a till of sort, Bandito? Man every time your spalted mallet sneaks into a pic I wish I owned it to knock the jelly off my face


----------



## bandit571

Another Writing/Lap Desk…..Maybe…..


----------



## ToddJB

Nice.


----------



## Tugboater78

Getting a workout


----------



## walden

Looking good Tug!










I went camping this weekend and the small town I was near had an antique shop. I found this Stanley #3, Type 13 (1925-1928). It has some rust on the sole, so it's going to get a bath tomorrow. I'm leaving the handles alone since the logo is still visible. I'm going to put this in that Stanley tool box I found last week. The blade has the Stanley Sweet Heart logo.


----------



## Pezking7p

That thing is in great shape, walden!

Tony, I just wanted to let you know that I didn't share the "mean to me" stories because I thought they wouldn't be "mean" enough and you would, in turn, be mean to me. But thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Pezking7p

Also, older PM60 in good shape, needs blades and probably some TLC on the beds. Fair price? Guys asking $500 but I need a planer more than I need an 8" jointer.


----------



## chrisstef

Golf tourney raffle winnah










Driver was amazing at times (read 5-6 holes), putted well, irons were a hot steamy pile of week old indian food wrapped in a used baby diaper. We finished 7 under.

Pay for your sins 7. Nap n rally. Thats my style.

Aww cmon pez …. did she tie your shoelaces together? Hide your pants? She just edge ya all the time?


----------



## Pezking7p

She was vegetarian. Made me eat veggies.


----------



## chrisstef

Eesh pez a $500 8" jointer dont come around too often in my neck of the woods. Cheap planers do though.

Edit - straight torture. No sausage huh. No corn the long way neither.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was graced with another LJ visitor in my shop and home…as John2005 stopped by. Our families had a really nice afternoon together. Wished we lived closer. It makes me feel a little less crazy with the realization that I really would be friends with my cyber buddies in real life;-)


----------



## ToddJB

^ lughky










Dats a big piece of brass.


----------



## Tugboater78

Metallica fans may like this version of One.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, hope you treated John well, he helped me quite a bit when my truck broke down last year in CA. Good pic of the both of ya.


----------



## chrisstef

That was a pretty cool rendition of One there tugger. Dude can work that uke.

Ate way too much at the golf tourney yesterday. Smells like low tide in my office.


----------



## Tim457

Good peeps here.

You going to turn a brass pair out of that bar stock, Todd?


----------



## ToddJB

> You going to turn a brass pair out of that bar stock, Todd?
> 
> - Tim


I wish. I'm tired of my current set getting confused as yogurt covered raisins.

No I'm making some parts for a buddy who is making his own stereo system.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, isolators? The kind that work with pointed feet? I have them on my stand as well as all my speakers and turntable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Walden.

So basically she didn't call you back one time. I am not mean.

Congrats Stef, those are great for burning bread.

Very cool, glad you guys had a good visit. Agreed Tim, an incredible concentration of awesome people on this site.

Too cool, a stereo? Which parts specifically are you making? Please tell us more when you have a chance.


----------



## bandit571

Since Todd likes my Mallet…









Need to use the leftovers from that brass rod for the knobs on handplanes…..there MIGHT be a market for them…..L-N might want ones in Bronze though.


----------



## chrisstef

Ha! That's what ive read so far on it Tony. Messy and burns the tops of loaves. Ill have mama slap it on the tag sale site and sell it for a bargain to some unsuspecting sap. Eff byotchis get money.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, hope you treated John well, he helped me quite a bit when my truck broke down last year in CA. Good pic of the both of ya.
> 
> - theoldfart


Sure did. Our wives, kids, everyone enjoyed each others company so much that it was difficult for them to leave. Gotta make it up to see my friends in Montana someday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"No corn the long way neither." - I don't even know what that means but it is amazing.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Also, older PM60 in good shape, needs blades and probably some TLC on the beds. Fair price? Guys asking $500 but I need a planer more than I need an 8" jointer.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Pez - I think I paid $450 for mine last year. It's a great machine.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not a stereo guy, but the parts I'm making are collars/heat dispensers for the tubes.

Here's his spec drawing:










And here is his example:










So his box will be a mitered cherry box, with brass splines, and then the pieces I'm making will fit on top of the box and the tubes will go up through them.

Like this (only not sideways)


----------



## ToddJB

> Since Todd likes my Mallet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, did you oil up your wood to a take a pic for me?


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you saw the specs and said "yeah, I can make that for you"? That's Hoss dude.


----------



## ToddJB

Biting off more than I can chew has never been a weak suit


----------



## bandit571

nope, that is the Poly & Stain finish…...worn off in a few spots, though….


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - I think the heat dispensers are typically made of aluminum. Just a guess, but I would think the brass would not be a good dissipator of heat. I worked in electronics at a young age, and have had a lot of experience with vacuum tubes.

Yes, I'm that old.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, that looks like a hybrid preamp. 12AX7 tubes?


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh cmon T, youre a clever guy, you can figure that out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

As you like Stef but you have me stumped on this one and it makes no difference, it is artful. Sometimes you just need to let art be art.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

?LOLOLO1010101010L01l1!!


----------



## ToddJB

That's good info, Paul. Again, I know nothing about this stuff, I'm just the monkey making the pieces.


----------



## 7Footer

^^Lawl!

People travel half way across the country to see BRK's shop… Awesome man! It's so funny my wife gives me crap when I text Stef, she says 'are you talking to your internet friend again'? But it's the same thing like you're saying Red, I'd be real-life friends with you guys if we lived close, it's tough to find weirdos our age that like old tools and making things out of wood!

Dude Todd your boy must be a serious stereo guy, that looks pretty intense.

Nice little shot there Bandito…


----------



## Pezking7p

Most unusual heat sinks. Does your buddy have experience with this? I'm having a hard time seeing it. Maybe he'll fill the space between the tube and the collar with silver heat sink compound?


----------



## chrisstef

Tell her not to worry 7. Im a decently handsome guy but I wont steal you from her, nor the other way around. Ive got a moral compass. The magneto might be off a touch but not that far.

Stereo stuff is neat but way over my head.

Visting Red's shop = woodworking hajj.


----------



## Mosquito

Where were you moving to Red?


----------



## 7Footer

She always says you're catfishing me! Lololol..


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. Im maquerading as a 35 year old who doesnt really do much woodworking. Im really an 18 year old who lives in a damp basement with an affinity for fuggin giants, bald headed men and overweight carpenters.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I just pretend you are all additional voices in my head so as not to feel weird about considering imaginary people friends.


----------



## ToddJB

Dunno, Pez. Is that just a paste that would wrap around the tube? I believe the tube is 7/8 in diameter, and the collar is 1". So he will have a 16th gap around. Perhaps he intends on putting some of that stuff in between. Again, I don't know anything about this stuff.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha. No doubt, I bet you just sit around in your basement "shop" naked in a bean bag chair eating a bag of cheetos, just fapping to woodworking vidz all day long.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So apparently you are doing it wrong Todd…. stop doing it that way, it's wrong.

7 has vivid imagines Demo in fap mode.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, i'm pretty certain that that brass is going to have an adverse effect on the tubes. A lot of class A equipment stays in a standby mode, takes too long to warm up from a cold start, so they will lead to over heating and shorten the life span of the tubes. Also is he going to use tube dampeners? They may complicate the heat issue as well.


----------



## jmartel

> hahaha. No doubt, I bet you just sit around in your basement "shop" naked in a bean bag chair eating a bag of cheetos, just fapping to woodworking vidz all day long.
> 
> - 7Footer


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## ToddJB

> So apparently you are doing it wrong Todd…. stop doing it that way, it s wrong.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


This is what I'm gathering.

Thank you all for your feedback. I will pass this along to him and see if he would like to stay the course or not.


----------



## TheFridge

I heart nickelback






Good one also


----------



## Pezking7p

It's clear I have no idea what the brass rings are for (or about tubes, I'm a semiconductor man) but I'm now really curious so if your buddy can shed some light, or OF can clue us in, that would be sweet.

Tony confuses us with his imaginary friends and 7' sexts with Stef, who is really an underage fish.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef was Lennay Kekua….


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Lennay. That poor bastard. I actually felt bad for the dude. I cant imagine the verbal beatdown he's got to get on a daily basis in the NFL.

I couldn't even make it to the play button Fridge.


----------



## jmartel

> I heart nickelback
> 
> - TheFridge


That's grounds for being banned from this thread.


----------



## 7Footer

Right…. All them alpha's in the NFL must've been so brutal to that dude… Seriously.

I love that old link that tells you which friends you should delete from your Facebook, and all it is, is a list of any of your friends that like nickelback.


----------



## bandit571

First real dry fit of this project…kind of rough









Lots of stopped dados…..hand chopped ones, at that









Might be done by this weekend…..maybe?


----------



## Tugboater78

Tryin to get stuff done around here before thursday. Leaving for the weekend to New River Gorge in WV, hiking, zip lining, rappeling ( i may not should do some of that after 2 back surgeries, but gonna do it anyway). Miss doing such things, used to go every weekend in my late teens/early 20s with my rotc buddies.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Tug, awesome place to rock climb.


----------



## ToddJB

> It s clear I have no idea what the brass rings are for (or about tubes, I m a semiconductor man) but I m now really curious so if your buddy can shed some light, or OF can clue us in, that would be sweet.
> 
> - Pezking7p


So I asked, and here is what I got back

*"right

well it's not actually a heat sink

that's the whole reason the ID is so big.. so that airflow can come in up the openings I'm leaving in the bottom/sides of the box and will be pulled up through the collar as the things heat up

they are honestly mostly for looks"*

So it sounds like the box will be vented at the bottom of the box and the air will pass between the collars and the tubes through the top.


----------



## ToddJB

> ^ Tug, awesome place to rock climb.
> 
> - theoldfart


Awesome place to break both your legs and ankles and get life flighted to Charleston WV.

Charleston WV is not an awesome place to have emergency surgery.


----------



## Hammerthumb

So I asked, and here is what I got back

*"right

well it s not actually a heat sink

that s the whole reason the ID is so big.. so that airflow can come in up the openings I m leaving in the bottom/sides of the box and will be pulled up through the collar as the things heat up

they are honestly mostly for looks"*

So it sounds like the box will be vented at the bottom of the box and the air will pass between the collars and the tubes through the top.

- ToddJB
[/QUOTE]

Ok. I understand for looks. Let me know how they work for him.


----------



## theoldfart

"Let me know how they work for him"

+1


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, climbed there as well as Red River Gorge for two weeks. Mostly sport climbs so gravity poisoning would be self inflicted i.e. belayer not paying attention, missed clip etc.


----------



## ToddJB

Bouldering comp.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I do believe Bertha (Al) is in Charleston WV, and although he's a Doc, you wouldn't want to see him… IIRC, his is the Office of the Chief Medical Examiner.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, highballing? Got up high in the Buttermilks, scared myself, never did it again.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Todd, climbed there as well as Red River Gorge for two weeks. Mostly sport climbs so gravity poisoning would be self inflicted i.e. belayer not paying attention, missed clip etc.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thats where i used to go way back when, i lived in Richmond, KY at the time.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. Didn't feel comfortable topping out, so I took the "safer" route and dropped down on crash pads. But the upper body was slightly spinning when I hit. KaBlooEEEEee.

Had to carry me off the mountian.

Here's after I got some Morphine:










Here's a money shot:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Notice the placement of my shin to my foot, and that they are tring to pull/cut some exteremly tight climbing shoes off.

Different angle:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brutal.


----------



## chrisstef

Im no doogie howser but dat aint right.


----------



## 7Footer

Omg man, thats cringe-worthy….

I love Deadspin:


----------



## theoldfart

Good job Todd, did roughly the same thing to myself on the bike. 5 days in the hospital with a chest pump. Morphine was good though!


----------



## TheFridge

Please. Just watch the videos. You will not regret.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you fellers ever take in an old tool completed covered in a clear coat? Laquer, poly or the like. If so, howd you deal?


----------



## bandit571

Wire wheeled the heck out of it…then threw the wire wheel away…..nasty stuff. There are some dealers out there that clear-coat their stuff….

Kleenstrip if you be in a rush…..


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, that looks like a fleshwound! Tis but a scratch!

Daddy always told me to pour a beer on it and get back in the game.

Edit: it is a pretty gnarly sub-flesh wound.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> People travel half way across the country to see BRK s shop… Awesome man! It s so funny my wife gives me crap when I text Stef, she says are you talking to your internet friend again ? But it s the same thing like you re saying Red, I d be real-life friends with you guys if we lived close, it s tough to find weirdos our age that like old tools and making things out of wood!
> 
> - 7Footer


I live pretty close to I-80, so it's convenient for people passing through. John and his fam did go several hours out of their way, which was humbling.

Of course I've wondered if I'd really get along with some of you guys in person like I do here. So far, I'm pretty sure I would be friends and hang out with any of the folks who have visited my place…..IF we lived closer. If you think about it, the interwebz/LJs has already narrowed down the playing field. We already know we have a ton in common before we meet.

^Uh-oh, that makes LJs sound a lot like an internet dating site.


----------



## theoldfart

well, I'm not sharing my internet friends!


----------



## walden

^^ That's hilarious!

Todd: Thanks for the refresh on the injury pics… I was about to eat dinner. I might have to scream for my buddy "Ralph" instead, if you know what I mean.


----------



## chrisstef

Always in a rush bandit lol. I think we just got some peel away in at work too. Hmmm.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, j, would it be any better if I said the videos are making fun of nickelback? "Bobby possumcods meth" is my most favorite YouTube video ever.


----------



## walden

Got it cleaned up. Luckily, the rust on the bottom was not pitting rust. I still need to grind the blade back to square and sharpen it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Lookin spiffy walden!


----------



## walden

Thanks Tug. The paint is almost 100% there. I was surprised by that.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet lookin' #3 Walden! I've got a few you could do the same treatment to, should you get bored 

Double post with HPOYD, but I got a bunch of the #45's out tonight… even exercising the #6R base on one


----------



## jmartel

Sat in traffic for over an hour tonight when my commute is normally 25 min. Damn accidents. Was seriously about to lane split my way through it all, regardless of legality. 90 deg outside, sitting on the asphalt in the sun, and on a bike that likes to burn your legs/ass if you're stopped in traffic too long.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, looking good.

Here's my first go at the stereo piece. Still needs some cleaning up.

Jig:



















Here's where I stopped for the night to submit for approval/design audible.



















I REALLY need a metal lathe.

Also received a care package when I got home.










Thanks Demo. You can saw my log any day.


----------



## Shahidan

Here is a picture of my storage shelf.


----------



## walden

Todd: The brass piece looks great! That Demo is a funny bastard…

Mos: I still drool over that saw. You did a great job.


----------



## chrisstef

Hope it all works like it should Todd.

Shahi - Im thinkin you could have gotten away with some thinner plywood.


----------



## racerglen

Feel for you J-Cooked, last weekend was my season opener at our 8th mile drag strip, over 100 both days, one reading on the launch pad came in at 136', car has black roof and black interior, went through many water bottles that started the weekend frozen, somehow still managed a 2nd in class.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lane split is not legal up there?!? WTF? That is the push vs. not being surrounded with steel in a wreck. That is the suck JRaw-deal.

LOL @ the Stef-fluff picture. Looks good Todd; I hope you are doing it right. Yes you do need a metal lathe.

Congrats Glen, nice showing.


----------



## jmartel

> Lane split is not legal up there?!? WTF? That is the push vs. not being surrounded with steel in a wreck. That is the suck JRaw-deal.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Nope. It's only legal in CA. There was a big push earlier this year to make it legal here, but it only passed the Senate, and they changed it to where you can only ride between the guard rail and the left most lane. The worst place to do it. So it stalled out. It will hopefully pass in the next couple years, though. There's a lot of good going for it that most people who don't ride don't understand. Safer for motorcyclists and relieves traffic for the cars so they get through faster.


----------



## Mosquito

Curious how it's safer for the motorcyclists, Jmart (I don't ride, so I'm genuinely curious)


----------



## ToddJB

Safer for cyclists I totally agree. But I think arguing it relieves traffic for the cars is a bit of a stretch, as I would guess that ratio in Denver is a few hundred (cars) to one (motorbike). But the downfall, I think, is there are already really reckless riders, giving them more freedom might make it a bit worse - maybe - maybe not.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... we're doing it for your own good. We'll litigate your safety; we are concerned and don't want you injured.


----------



## jmartel

> Curious how it s safer for the motorcyclists, Jmart (I don t ride, so I m genuinely curious)
> 
> - Mosquito


In traffic, most accidents involving motorcyclists happen when the car behind them isn't paying attention and hits them from behind. By allowing lane splitting, they take that threat away. You only lane split when traffic is doing 30mph or less, and usually only in heavy traffic, so there's not much danger of people quickly changing lanes into you as you are splitting. Plus, motorcyclists are only allowed to go 10mph faster than the current flow of traffic between cars, so they aren't flying through. Anyone who doesn't follow the guidelines gets tickets.



> Safer for cyclists I totally agree. But I think arguing it relieves traffic for the cars is a bit of a stretch, as I would guess that ratio in Denver is a few hundred (cars) to one (motorbike). But the downfall, I think, is there are already really reckless riders, giving them more freedom might make it a bit worse - maybe - maybe not.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yes, however if lane splitting is legal, more people will ride to get through traffic faster. The ratio is much higher in California, and much higher in Europe/Asia where lane splitting is legal. 10% of people on the road being a motorcyclist is a stretch, but if even 5% of people were on a bike, traffic would be significantly reduced.

I've done it in California and it is a wonderful thing. There's not really any downsides.

I'd be happy if they did a 1-for-1 trade where they give us lane splitting and in turn they require insurance for motorcycles in WA (currently not required by law to have insurance).


----------



## Mosquito

> Curious how it s safer for the motorcyclists, Jmart (I don t ride, so I m genuinely curious)
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> In traffic, most accidents involving motorcyclists happen when the car behind them isn t paying attention and hits them from behind. By allowing lane splitting, they take that threat away. You only lane split when traffic is doing 30mph or less, and usually only in heavy traffic, so there s not much danger of people quickly changing lanes into you as you are splitting. Plus, motorcyclists are only allowed to go 10mph faster than the current flow of traffic between cars, so they aren t flying through. Anyone who doesn t follow the guidelines gets tickets.


Thanks for the insight on that. So is it possibly reasonable to say that it could be more of a speed factor than a practice factor? That is to say, it's possible that the increase in safety (or subsequent decrease in injury accidents) while lane-splitting is a result of that differential speed of only 10mph and max of 30mph? I mean, you'd think if the speed limit was only 30mph on the interstate, there would be fewer accidents in general, no?

In "traffic jam" situations where I'm crawling by in a car pretty much riding the brakes I'm all for it; but I'm not sure how I feel about a motorcycle going by while I'm driving 20mph… would probably have to experience it before I'd be able to address the issue.


----------



## ToddJB

More people riding if the laws were relaxed makes sense to me. Good thoughts.

No insurance required? Really? Flippin' hippies.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ....but I m not sure how I feel about a motorcycle going by while I'm driving 20mph… would probably have to experience it before I'd be able to address the issue. - Mosquito


 - Okay, let's get you a bus pass so aren't frightened and you stay outta my way on the road.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how many "Road-gators" would be alongside the highways…...

Road-gators around here are those strips of tires from a semi's recaps. They tend to lie along the road side, looking just like a gator out sunning himself. Tends to happen when they also have a flat tire…there is the "Boom", the flap,flap,flap of the gator getting loose, then the sound of the truck coming to a stop. Watch out for them ones with the steel cords sticking out…...


----------



## ToddJB

Tony has the Prius rage in him


----------



## Mosquito

lol you wouldn't be saying that if you've ever ridden with me on my commute Tony ;-)

To be fair though, at the moment the places I have to drive under 30mph on my commute are through construction zones with reduced lane widths weaving back and forth. I was thinking in those situations it may be less comfortable. I admit that I've never had a motorcycle pass me between lanes so no grounds to judge on that.


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks for the insight on that. So is it possibly reasonable to say that it could be more of a speed factor than a practice factor? That is to say, it s possible that the increase in safety (or subsequent decrease in injury accidents) while lane-splitting is a result of that differential speed of only 10mph and max of 30mph? I mean, you d think if the speed limit was only 30mph on the interstate, there would be fewer accidents in general, no?
> 
> In "traffic jam" situations where I m crawling by in a car pretty much riding the brakes I m all for it; but I m not sure how I feel about a motorcycle going by while I m driving 20mph… would probably have to experience it before I d be able to address the issue.
> 
> - Mosquito


Well that's exactly it. There's only a 10mph speed difference. Plenty slow enough to let them through in a reasonable timeframe, while still a small enough differential that should something unexpected come up they will be fine and not explode in a firey ball of death. When you're driving you usually have enough time to see that a motorcycle is coming up, and then you just have to keep doing whatever you're doing. It's no big deal, really. First time or two I saw it I was a little weirded out, but after that everything was normal.

When I lived in San Diego, most people didn't split when traffic was going 20-25mph or higher. And at least down there everyone would leave the area between the lanes plenty wide open for the bikes. Didn't once see anyone try to be aggressive to the bikes going through. So, left most lanes will bias left, and lane to the right of that will bias right.

People lane split in basically every major city now, especially in DC and NYC. It's just not as frequent, and they risk getting a ticket.


----------



## jmartel

> To be fair though, at the moment the places I have to drive under 30mph on my commute are through construction zones with reduced lane widths weaving back and forth. I was thinking in those situations it may be less comfortable. I admit that I ve never had a motorcycle pass me between lanes so no grounds to judge on that.
> 
> - Mosquito


At present, I rarely have a need for lane splitting because my commute isn't generally in stop and go traffic. Being able to filter up to the front of red lights would be nice, but not entirely necessary. However, when I move out of the city, I would very much like to be able to lane split.


----------



## Mosquito

> [snip]
> 
> - jmartel


That makes sense


----------



## 7Footer

Good on you for following the rules Jmizzle. Idk why but that lane splitting stuff makes me want to rage on bikers so bad, some a-hole did it to me last week driving home from work on the highway, I was literally ready to fight him, it set me off because traffic wasn't even bad (and we were going 60-ish), I'm assuming he didn't know it was not legal here or something, I think he was Canadian… It seems pretty fuggin dangerous though, but I didn't know it's only suppose to be when you're in heavy traffic, when we were in Brazil it was 10 times worse than anything I've seen in Cali, maybe that's what makes me despise it.

Lol, nice package, errrrrr packing there Stef!

Beauty #3 there Walden.

lawl @ prius rage…... Prius drivers, they're worse than Asians.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, only reason I don't hate the construction I drive through is that I spend the first 10 minutes to get 1 mile down the road waiting for all 4 on-ramps to merge together and onto the highway, and then the next 9 miles are all 70mph down the highway until I get off/out of the highways. One bonus to the 3 highway lanes reducing to 2, and then opening back up to 3 lanes after most of the traffic merges in


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who cares if they explode in a fiery ball of death? As long as they don't impede my progress let 'um run madcap.

Drive the 405 or 110 on a regular basis and the mention of 20mph will make you a bit twitchy too Todd. For the love of all that's holy; slower traffic just stay to the right, that's all I am asking. Would someone please think of the children?

There isn't anyone in the driver's seat in that Prius, is it haunted?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did he scratch your paint 7'? Why so much hate?


----------



## Mosquito

> For the love of all that s holy; slower traffic just stay to the right, that s all I am asking. Would someone please think of the children?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


No kidding… I'm loving all the chatter about places starting to ticket slow people in the left lane. Even if/when I'm going 70mph on the way home (speed limit 55) if someone is rapidly catching up to me I'll move over and let 'em by, even if it means I have to slow down behind someone else for a couple seconds. Hate it when slow people hang out in front of me.


----------



## 7Footer

Man I don't know it just peevs me…. It chaps my a$$ when people drive like a-holes, it resurrects my road rage from back in the day…. I use to drive like a total arsehole myself, and now I've chilled out a lot… Idk but the lane splitting thing just makes me lose it, especially when your rolling 60 down the highway and traffic isn't even bad… Never had any problems in Cali, still didn't like to see people doing it, but in Brazil it was sketchy, people will straight up weave clear from the shoulder to the median, those mf'er are crazy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha… so you get all bunjed-up when people don't feel like rolling at your geriatric speed down the road? All pissed shaking your fist at them….

7' in his minivan riding 60mph in the fast lane with 20 people stacked behind him: "I'm doin' the speed limit, they can go around me. Did you see that crazy ba$tard?! He must-a been goin' 74mph when he passed us! I got his plates though, I'm call it in!"

Gramps.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's just simple common courtesy Mos, I am a practitioner of that philosophy too.


----------



## jmartel

> ...it set me off because traffic wasn t even bad (and we were going *60-ish*), I m assuming he didn t know it was not legal here or something, ...
> 
> - 7Footer


Doing 60 and lanesplitting isn't legal anywhere. They'll ticket the hell out of you in CA if you do that there. Good chance your bike will be impounded for reckless driving, too. The CHP guidelines were always no going faster than 10mph over the flow of traffic, and no lane splitting if the traffic flow is above 30mph period. Those guidelines are good guidelines to follow. If you exceed it, you get a ticket.

I dislike people that do what you described as well. Usually it's the asshats that don't even wear a jacket or gloves.

And +1 on left lane bandits. People in Seattle generally aren't too bad of drivers, but man do they love to hog the left lane while doing the speed limit. On the bike it's easy to get around them, but in the jeep I go into full on rage mode.


----------



## 7Footer

haha, no I'm not that guy, that ish drives me crazy as well… And keep my Mommy Missle out cha mouf.

Agree, I'm down with that slow in the fast lane ticketing too, they should've enforced that long ago.

edit: My wife has major rage with the 'left lane bandits' ... She'll straight up lay on the horn, flip 'em off, she cray cray.


----------



## ToddJB

> There isn t anyone in the driver s seat in that Prius, is it haunted?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I just assumed you forgot your booster seat that morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Next time you get rage-y JFury take a deep breath and consider that it may be 7' that is in front of you making the rolling roadblock. Have some compassion for his more laid-back disposition and driving style. Greeny slowness.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! It's like you are watching me….


----------



## chrisstef

My favorite thing to do when someone goes all road ragey on me is to blow kisses at them. Try it, its hilarious. People will go from mad to insane instantly. You can sometimes watch a whole new color come over their face. From that angry shade of pink to beet red immediately.

I once threw a handful of loose change at another car for cutting me off. Im glad I curbed those emotions as I got older and drove a whole lot more.


----------



## ToddJB

> I once threw a handful of loose change at another car for cutting me off. Im glad I curbed those emotions as I got older and drove a whole lot more.
> 
> - chrisstef


I've always wanted to collect an ashtray full of cigarette butts so I could flick them into peoples cars at stop lights when I see them throw them out their window. "Here, you dropped this back there".


----------



## Mosquito

> I once threw a handful of loose change at another car for cutting me off. Im glad I curbed those emotions as I got older and drove a whole lot more.
> 
> - chrisstef


Can't afford it anymore? 

And Todd, that would be hilarious lol I think I've seen a video where a guy on a motorcycle did something similar to people who dropped garbage out their windows

EDIT:


----------



## ToddJB

Via the audio, that sounded like a woman. Awesome video.


----------



## jmartel

I've closed people's gas caps/doors before while moving in slow traffic. Pet a couple dogs that stick their heads out the window, etc.


----------



## ToddJB

> I ve closed people s gas caps/doors before while moving in slow traffic. Pet a couple dogs that stick their heads out the window, etc.
> 
> - jmartel


Hooligan


----------



## 7Footer

^that's awesome.

Stef, that's funny as hell….. 
One of my friends did that to a homeless guy sitting at a stop light with his anything helps sign, that was not funny, cruel.

Love that video Mos, I can't believe people still do that crap.

About a month ago I was stuck in traffic in North Portland so I got off the freeway to try and get around it, was driving through the ghetto and waiting for a light to turn green, I look over and this dude straight throws two candy wrappers out his window as he's turning out of a parking lot into traffic, just blatant… I was about to go up tell them to phuck off, get up to their car, windows all down, 2 black dudes rocking wife beaters and bandanas, straight up gangbangers (and it was like an 85 monte carlo on 22's), I'm sure they had a heater in the car, I wasn't about to say anything!


----------



## ToddJB

This morning 7 has profiled blacks, Asians, and Canadians. Ha. Good job.


----------



## Mosquito

^ don't forget about South American's


----------



## 7Footer

I knew I was gonna get some guff for that, but it had to be said!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gangster life doesn't include time for social conscience as I understand it.

In Barcelona I saw an old (in her 70's) lady come out of a shop and huck her receipt on the ground, it was a little surreal I was kinda flabbergasted. You were just inside the shop you old bat, couldn't you have asked him to keep the trash? Those are some littering fools in that town. They have swarms of crews out cleaning the streets in the mornings: brooms, litter bins, hoses, pressure washers, etc… silliness but I guess it promotes jobs.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, I'll give him Brazilians, he's married to one - which makes it, and her, legal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd is calling you out because he only profiles within his internal dialog and not on the interwebs like you.


----------



## bandit571

Someone honks a horn at me, because I am a milli-second too slow to take off from a stop light?

I stick my arm out the window, and politely wave "HELLO!!" back at them….

Left lane bandits? How about the left lane turn LEFT on red yo-yos. Seen it happen a lot….


----------



## jmartel

Portland has a Ghetto? I figured it was like Seattle where the ghettos have been moved to Tacoma.


----------



## Mosquito

> They have swarms of crews out cleaning the streets in the mornings: brooms, litter bins, hoses, pressure washers, etc… silliness but I guess it promotes jobs.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Sounds like something New Orleans (French Quarter) could use


----------



## Pezking7p

Can't finish reading everything but I have to say that motorcycles are generally safer if they are moving through traffic rather than with it. If we stay in the same place we are hard to see.

That being said I was riding home from a long trip and a "road gator" was born in front of me. Tire came bouncing down the interstate at me while I was doing 75. Easy for me to dodge but the guy in front of me had to make a serious maneuver to avoid being crushed.

I don't think running over one would bother a motorcycle any more than it would a car.


----------



## ToddJB

> I don t think running over one would bother a motorcycle any more than it would a car.
> 
> - Pezking7p


In my safety class my instructor said that they always cling to the front tire and wrap into your front finder. He strongly urged not hitting one. And this is a guy who said anything under a medium sized dog you should speed up and hit front on, as there is less likely a chance of putting the bike down.


----------



## jmartel

> If we stay in the same place we are hard to see.
> 
> - Pezking7p


This. I'm the dweeb that rides in a hi-viz vest with a hi-viz helmet. Looks stupid as hell, but I'll be damned if it didn't work. Cut down on the close calls significantly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ...And this is a guy who said anything under a medium sized dog you should speed up and hit front on, as there is less likely a chance of putting the bike down. - ToddJB


 - Poor squirrels.


----------



## JayT

> If we stay in the same place we are hard to see.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> This. I m the dweeb that rides in a hi-viz vest with a hi-viz helmet. Looks stupid as hell, but I ll be damned if it didn t work. Cut down on the close calls significantly.
> 
> - jmartel


Don't let my wife read that statement or she'll insist I buy and wear both. I have a cruiser, no sportbike here, but head is always on a swivel and you just cannot ever assume the driver of a car sees you. On the other hand, you have to be absolutely deaf to not hear my bike. Someone gets too close behind, I grab the clutch and give them a wake-up roar.


----------



## bandit571

Tain't safe around here today…









trying out a Scout axe. Official Scout Axe, by PLUMB
May have to hide the evidence…









Think they will notice?









Me with an edged weapon…lookout!


----------



## chrisstef

When I get tailgated by someone on a bike I like to wash my windshield. I don't want to hit you and you don't want to hit me so lets play nice.

That's funny 7. All full of courage til you roll up on Suge Knight. I was coming back from my grandparents house back in the day, riding in a wrangler, no top, no windows, and the doors off. Well, right at the top of the hill next to the projects, they had just installed a stop sign. I slow up and stop. Next thing I know the navigator on spinners swerves around me and pulls aside me so tight I couldn't have even got out of the car if I wanted to. Full of courage I open my mouth and shut it just as quick. 4 heads popped up in that Navi talking bout "you wanna play games white boy". Uhm no sir. I didn't think pointing out the stop sign was gonna help.


----------



## jmartel

I've given up on caring what I look like when riding. Most of my riding is commuting to work nowadays. During the summer time it's not so bad, but during the dead of winter when it's dark and raining, the hi-viz gear makes a big difference. That time of year I only see about 2 other bikes on the road other than me.


----------



## bandit571

Used to have an old Practice Grenade. The kind that are painted blue, and have the real top on it. Pull the pin, and a cap goes off inside. But, if you seal a used one up, painted OD Green with a yellow stripe, it do look like the real thing. Had a few idiots pull that sort of thing at a stop sign ONCE. I simplely pulled the pin, and asked IF they wanted to play "Catch"? Two black marks suddenly appeared in the roadway, where the "boys" used to sit. More like two black lines from where they peeled rubber getting out of there…...

"Hey, dude! Wanna play Ball??"........Bwahahahahahahah….


----------



## jmartel

Bandit, that is amazing.


----------



## TheFridge

I pretty much drive a work truck all day around town. I hate everyone.

Edit: my boss had a huge horn and compressor install in his f-350. People get out the way.


----------



## walden

This thread is hilarious today!

Stef: I had a guy get mad at me once because traffic wasn't moving. Somehow he decided it was my fault the freeway was clogged. He finally got up next to me and started yelling out the passenger window. I blew him big kisses and shot him a little tongue. He was instantly enraged! I then started laughing.

Jmart: I agree on the bright vest. I started wearing one while riding my bicycle around town. After getting hit 8 times, I'd had enough. It works great.

Bandit: I need to get one of those!

Fridge: I have a friend that is looking at installing a 120db air horn in his truck!


----------



## Hammerthumb

> This thread is hilarious today!
> 
> Jmart: I agree on the bright vest. I started wearing one while riding my bicycle around town. After getting hit 8 times, I d had enough. It works great.
> 
> - walden


Note to self: Don't stand next to Walden in a thunderstorm.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?! 8 times? Walden is drunk biking…


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a friend who bikes in/through downtown every day, regardless of season/weather. He's been hit enough times he doesn't even keep track anymore. Though he also admits that a number of those have been while intoxicated lol


----------



## walden

Haha. I used to be a triathlete and biked more than 100 miles a week. If you put in enough miles, it's going to happen. Most of them were people passing too close and grazing the bike. (There is a three foot passing law for a reason…) One was a head on situation. Cracked my skull, shattered my wrist, broke most of the bones in my hand and pushed my hip bones through the skin. Fun times.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You should hang out with Todd… wait, never mind.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And Kev can mentor you two from afar.


----------



## TheFridge

Walden, tell your buddy that people definitely get out of your way. If it'll work in Louisiana then it'll work anywhere. If only sawstop made a bike…


----------



## theoldfart

Fact of life " If you put in enough miles, it's going to happen."

Ever been hit by a quarter thrown from a country cadilac( pick up truck for the uninformed) going 60 mph? It hurts.


----------



## duckmilk

Been busy lately and have been following, but not commenting. We carry guns in TX.



> One was a head on situation. Cracked my skull, shattered my wrist, broke most of the bones in my hand and pushed my hip bones through the skin. Fun times.
> 
> - walden


Dang, was that why you "used" to be a triathlete?

Spent 1.5 hrs today getting a ID fraud corrected and reported to the credit bureaus. That was a shocker! Applied online for a low interest credit card yesterday for the sole purpose of putting a higher interest balance on it. The issuing card company's security called me and said a card different than what I applied for had been approved by them and someone had tried to use it in my name at an Apple store. Something wasn't right so they didn't approve the purchase and called me. What a headache. I cancelled both accounts and talked to Transunion for a bit. 90 days now of everyone having to call me to approve any transactions, grrrrrr


----------



## chrisstef

> This thread is hilarious today!
> 
> Jmart: I agree on the bright vest. I started wearing one while riding my bicycle around town. After getting hit 8 times, I d had enough. It works great.
> 
> - walden
> 
> Note to self: Don t stand next to Walden in a thunderstorm.
> 
> - Hammerthumb












Sah sah sah sah sev
Wow seven times
Seventy seven times …. In the head!


----------



## ToddJB

I literally was just talking about the The Great Outdoors yesterday.


----------



## chrisstef

Such an amazing movie ^


----------



## walden

That's awesome Stef! Love that movie.

Duck: That and getting my leg torn off in a skiing accident put a damper on the running part. (My leg was re attached…works great, but can't take the jarring of the run anymore.)

Kev: That sucks about the quarter. I had a pick up truck harassing me every day at one point so I strapped a hand gun to my back. He slowed down to give me sh!t, saw the gun and sped away. Never saw him again. That gun has saved my bacon several times in different situations and I've never had to pull it out of the holster (knocking on wood right now).


----------



## TheFridge

We carry guns too duck. Unfortunately so does the rest of Louisiana.


----------



## jmartel

> I literally was just talking about the The Great Outdoors yesterday.
> 
> - ToddJB


Keep your eye on the bat.


----------



## walden

Sucks about the credit card Duck. I got my credit card number stolen twice last year. I will say Chase Bank was great at catching it, removing the false charges and sending me a new card.


----------



## TheFridge

Effing thieves man. If they had a finger taken off they might think twice.


----------



## duckmilk

Yea, I hope everything was caught in time, but to have it happen on the same day I applied for the card is scary.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, my brother years ago ran his bike under a semi that turned in front of him. Luckily, the truck driver heard something and came to a stop before any permanent damage.


----------



## Pezking7p

Been lucky to have never had an issue with identity theft.

Can't remember if I cronicled my air compressor woes, but i bought a tiny (cute sized, really), air compressor a few years ago. It was my main air compressor in my shop and I used it hard, mostly for blowing stuff off, lol. Well it died several weeks ago, probably had a coronary, and wouldn't pump up any higher than 50 psi. So I'm sharing my woes with my buddy who's wife runs a pawn shop. He says he's got a 10 year old craftsman compressor that doesn't run, he says it needs a new start capacitor. Well I figured this is a decent deal, free air compressor that needs a capacitor and a fan (fan broken in transport). So I get the thing and I start playing with it. I figure out how the switch works that engages the starter capacitor and I turn the motor on, it runs great! But once I put it back together and it gets some air in the tank it won't start anymore. So I decide the starter capacitor must really be bad, I buy a new one, replace it, and I have the same damn problem! I take the electronics back apart to inspect, and find that the damn thing runs great when it's taken apart.

Well, this is strange, I think, so I start looking closer.










The little brown plate mechanism is supposed to press on the starter switch to engage the starter capacitor, and once the motor spins up centrifugal force sucks the plate in and releases the starter capacitor.










The long white switch must press on the brown plate in order to start the motor.










Well it turns out that the brown plate assembly was about a half inch away from touching the switch. A few minutes sliding the brown plate back down the motor shaft and she purrs like a kitten! No bad capacitors, just a misplaced brown thing (does anyone know what this is called? Fridge?). Probably made wrong from the factory. And I got an almost free compressor with a HYOOOGE tank.










Thanks for listening to my air compressor saga. I thought it was an interesting troubleshooting session.


----------



## bhog

Just took 2 blueberry and 1 banana ,packs of oatmeal to the face.

Coolest thing done since last check in is build a set of window sashes with an arched top ,exact repro style, for a house built pre 1870. Also completely gimped Tony and made him use the safe word( Tinkerbell) 3 times.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Duck.

Awesome Pez! Nice work man.

HAHAAH! B, you filthy bastard! You promised….


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Pezking7p

> Just took 2 blueberry and 1 banana ,packs of oatmeal to the face.
> - bhog


You and tony are in to some weird stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

That much fiber is better after, than before coitus. - hog reasoning.


----------



## TheFridge

Uhm. Round brown thing?

Edit: speaking of fiber. I learned the hard way , when kayaking through Texas, what eating nothing but trail mix in 3 days will do to your intestines. Almost feels like 2 gerbils with huge claws that crawled a whole lot farther than should've been possible. For 48 hours straight. Enough to go the hospital.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Uhm. Round brown thing?
> 
> - TheFridge


I thought you were some kind of electrician. I am dissappoint.


----------



## TheFridge

> Uhm. Round brown thing?
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> I thought you were some kind of electrician. I am dissappoint.
> 
> - Pezking7p


You are right. I shamed.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks for listening to my air compressor saga. I thought it was an interesting troubleshooting session.

- Pezking7p
[/QUOTE]

Good deal, i have same compresser, was in my houses basement when i bought it. Previous owner said he could never get it to work. He musta thought it ran on batteries, i plugged it in 7 yrs ago and it hasnt failed me yet.

Bought a small one at a yard sale for $10 last year, they said they couldn't get it to hold pressure. I had a spare regulatar, i installed. Still wouldnt hold, not surr how i missed before, but i had some dust under it, noticed it moving about. Felt about underneath, found 3 pinholes in the bottom of the tank. Couple tack welds later, removed the regulater, another working compressor. Gave it to my future father-in-law since i has bought a new Bostitch pancake last christmas.


----------



## lateralus819

I have a similar Craftsman air compressor I inherited from my father which he bough in 2004-ish. Been working like a champ ever since. I don't use it an awful lot but when I need it it's always there. Had one issue with it not holding pressure but turned out to be a fitting.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, I always thought of you as more of a snow white fan. You know, falling asleep and then being taken advantage of by a strange guy.


----------



## TheFridge

Then having said guy pee on your feet.

In the shower.

The next morning.

After breakfast.

While wearing his xtra xtra large college t shirt.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Hahahah!


----------



## chrisstef

Hpefully a one man stand up shower too. Lol. Well done Fridge.

Ive got this feeling its gonna be a sloooow day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yep, slow. Everyone already left for the long weekend.


----------



## TheFridge

Must be nice. I'll be lucky if I don't work Saturday.


----------



## Mosquito

On the up side, traffic was great this morning. Left home about 5 minutes behind schedule and made it in to the office 5 minutes ahead of schedule.


----------



## jmartel

I'm probably going to duck out early to avoid the traffic this afternoon. Will still have to do some work from home to make up for it, though.


----------



## ToddJB

> On the up side, traffic was great this morning. Left home about 5 minutes behind schedule and made it in to the office 5 minutes ahead of schedule.
> 
> - Mosquito


Lucky. I'm still in the car. Likely 20 minutes late to work. Semi decided to turn over sideways on my route.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The 20 mile trip to work each day takes me about 20 minutes. Don't know what y'all are complaining about. 

Yes, it's going to be a quiet day…


----------



## walden

I made it from the bedroom to the main room of the cabin. Commute done. Haha.

I waiting until tomorrow to head to Taos. Camping with a group of friends on a buddy's ranch, so no need to find a spot. Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds awesome, Walden! Enjoy!


----------



## jmartel

We're taking the Kayaks out on Lake Union to watch the fireworks on Saturday. That, and finishing the entertainment center is the extent of our 4th of July plans.

Thought about going to Crater Lake again, but the reserveable spots were booked solid, and I'm not driving that for hoping for an empty campsite.


----------



## jmartel

Unjam.


----------



## ToddJB

Made it. Thanks everyone for your concern and prayers. You can stop worrying now.


----------



## Pezking7p

Work is quiet.

We had a process engineer quit a few weeks ago. We gathered and suggested a few names of people who might be able to fill in until we hire someone permanent. We chose someone hourly who is bright and can do the computer stuff. Another employee just asked me why/how we choose who fills those positions. He said it's not fair to choose someone who's only been here 5 years over someone who's been here 15 years and has more experience. Kind of an awkward discussion. Basically told me we just picked ass-kissers for promotions. Awkward conversation, hard for me to grasp the idea that someone "deserves" a position rather than is qualified for it. Also hard to explain to someone who has worked here for 15 years that they may not be capable of performing an engineers job.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you told him to stfu and get back to work before you fire him?


----------



## duckmilk

You had me worried there Todd.

Pez, do you like this whining person?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Was he whining or just asking "wft is up with Bob getting my job"?


----------



## ToddJB

I feel like having an accurate assessment of who we are and what we can do is a rare commodity these days. Either you have those who are super inflated, or those who diminish their worth.


----------



## JayT

Pez, been there, done that. Rarely goes well when someone thinks that seniority should always trump ability &/or is not realistic about their own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well said banker.

Having strengths and weaknesses is ubiquitous, being given a frank and honest assessment of them in a case like Pez described is the anomaly. Political correctness and fear of litigious monkeys is hindering evolution.

Everyone gets a trophy. Even you Demo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've had similar situations over the years, and it's never fun. A good approach since these came up has been to post the position (in whatever way works in your company's culture / processes) and interview anyone who voices interest that feels they're qualified. It takes time, but also provides that opportunity for honest feedback to those who feel entitled for whatever reason.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## chrisstef

You can keep your stinkin participation trophy. There's winners and there's losers. I keep score. There will be no ties either.

It's funny my wife and I had this very conversation just a couple of nights ago. You need to learn how to win and you need to feel what its like to lose. That's life. There's actually a little league in a town around here that doesn't keep score. What? Learn to know what it feels like to lose, it sucks. So much so that you do everything not to lose ever again. Stef-festo.


----------



## Pezking7p

Maybe we need to have a rotating position. Everyone who puts their name on a list can work the job for 4 months.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I had a job start where the owner (casino) required that the foreman have not only his OSHA 30, but a CPR/First Aid cert. The only one who qualified was a helper, as all of my foremen were lacking CPR/First Aid.

Needless to say, 7 foremen scheduled a class at the union hall to get their certs.

Funny part is that they were informed that this was going be a requirement for the last year, and no one took it seriously.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The practice of not being a dick in victory is as important as understanding how to learn from a losing. We can't all be champions like Stef.

Including a trophy wife as part of the rotating position would be a nice touch too Pez.

That is funny Paul.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone else enjoying the argument going on in the Metric vs. Imperial measurement thread?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No.

Of course not.


----------



## JayT

Haven't seen the thread. Even less aware there was an argument, if you mark instead of measure, it doesn't matter what system you use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've been following, jkelvin. Of course, now it's driven down to a "it must be imposed, and you're stupid if you don't agree" situation. Always fun.


----------



## jmartel

This is the thread, Jay. Fun read.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/105474

I'm pretty well versed in both, but Imperial is easier to naturally judge distances by. Easier for me to picture driving a mile than it is to picture driving a kilometer. But day to day life is much easier to use metric for me. Unfortunately, most ships are built in imperial measurements with fractions. Table of offsets are usually done in eights of an inch. I'd probably switch my shop over if it was easier to find metric tools and such in the stores.

Biggest thing that I've found helpful in day to day stuff is to figure out what different body parts equate to (easy stef). Middle section of my pinky finger is roughly an inch, distance between the bottom of my hand and 1 knuckle from the tip of my middle finger is 6" exactly, wingspan is usually equal to your height, etc. Lets you measure stuff easily if you are without a tape.


----------



## darinS

I've been keeping track also Jcelsius. I read the comments and laugh and laugh. Gotta agree with JayT on the mark instead of measure.


----------



## chrisstef

Do not venture outside the honey hole.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been refraining from posting in that thread re this lol:










I like this graph too, as I'm comfortable with both units of measure in either distance or temperature, I'm thankful that I must have had better math teachers to learn Imperial measurements 

Also, I don't get the date pyramid there. There are more days (numerically in any given month) than months in a year… I mean, you don't write July Thursday 2015…

It's one of those "This is better because I use it" things. Whatever makes ya happy and makes your wood fit dude!


----------



## JayT

Yeah, just finished skimming the thread. So much passion about something that matters so little. Maybe I'm just wierd.

If it's hot outside, why does it matter what the number and letter on the thermometer are?
A long distance is far, whether in miles or kilometers. I ran 5k yesterday morning, or maybe it was 3 miles, does that extra .1 really matter if all I want to do is get in better shape? Whichever, it sucked because the temperature pointer was too high for either C or F and the humidity level was muggy, however you measure that.
Accurate is accurate whether measured in mm or 16ths. I'd rather transfer the mark and not worry about the number.

I hear stef likes metric, though. Makes short things seem longer in conversation because that 2 inches can now be expressed as 5cm. On a side note, his wife is still not impressed.


----------



## jmartel

> Also, I don t get the date pyramid there. There are more days (numerically in any given month) than months in a year… I mean, you don t write July Thursday 2015…
> 
> - Mosquito


The pyramid idea is that a day is shorter than a month which is shorter than a year. So going in logical order, it would be 2 July 2015.


----------



## JayT

Date pyramid is supposed to show that the European system of writing dates is "better".

22/6/15 going from shortest unit of measure (day) to longest (year) is supposed to be more accurate than 6/22/15?


----------



## Mosquito

I know that's how it's meant to work, but I was making a point that it can go either way logically


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RE: Date Pyramid… Yeah, effing 'whatever…'

Must be more important things to stress over. At least, I hope there are. But then, if that's the biggest thing in somebody's life, things must be pretty damn good overall. Not 5cm good, but good…


----------



## Mosquito

I'm a programmer, I work in ISO anyway 2015-07-01T13:54:07. I mean, if they write the date as dd/mm/yyyy do they write their time ss:mm:hh? Psssh


----------



## jmartel

Either way, for the vast majority of the people, there's no reason to convert. I just like the arguing in the thread.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've never dated a pyramid. I mean, I want to but just haven't had the opportunity yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Clock ought to be 100 or 1000 of some time measure anyway, vs. reading 12 'hours.' Decidays and centidays, anyone?

EDIT: Tony, massive lawl.


----------



## JayT

> Clock ought to be 100 or 1000 of some time measure anyway, vs. reading 12 hours. Decidays and centidays, anyone?
> 
> EDIT: Tony, massive lawl.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Sure, now we just need to figure out how to get the earth's rotation, orbit around the sun and the moon's orbit to rework themselves into nice base 10 units. I'm sure God will be glad to do that so we can all sleep better at night. After all, that whole creating the earth in six days and resting on the 7th thing couldn't possibly be right. He should have created for 9 and rested on the 10th. If the right people point this out to him, I'm sure he'll recognize their superior intellect and have a do-over.

BTW, did everyone add the leap second to their clocks the other night? Probably wouldn't have had to do that if time was metric.

+1 on lawling at Tony


----------



## JayT

> I ve never dated a pyramid. I mean, I want to but just haven t had the opportunity yet.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


And I'm not sure you want to. For a hip guy like you, they'd be too square.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm not hip and I love square.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Anyone know why Mies van der Rohe didn't like Hannes Meyer?


----------



## ToddJB

In math I want metric. But imperial is way more familiar in relation to things.

Our paper money is 6". Fridge you can take the tape measure out of the bathroom now.

Edit: And a quarter is exactly an 1". Demo you can take the tape measure out of the bathroom now.


----------



## walden

Stef is still sniffing the princes box from 7.

Anyone on here own a Stanley No. 77 dowel cutter? If so, is it worth it? I use dowels to reinforce lap joints and to draw bore mortice and tenon joints - so I use dowels all the time but I'm getting sick of pounding them through a dowel plate.

Edit: Todd has the only job where it would seem perfectly normal to a boss that an employee is measuring money.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Wow, that's some serious tooling. I've not seriously followed the $, but cutters for the various sizes are like buying H&R sets for the #45. And the #77 itself takes serious coinage.

That said, I'd like to see the product of a well-tuned #77. And I wonder how fine a grade the stock has to be to get solid results.

Good question.

EDIT: Haven't watched it yet…


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Edit: Todd has the only job where it would seem perfectly normal to a boss that an employee is measuring money. - walden


 - Bankers love playing with money.


----------



## walden

Agreed Smitty. I saw one with six cutters for $700, a lot of money.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Good video of the machine in use. Looks like fun, actually.


----------



## TheFridge

You are not a man if you don't measure your weiner at least 3 times in your life. Todd. I'm just catching up. No matter how demoralizing it is.


----------



## walden

That was a good video. And a hell of a lot faster than mashing them through a plate.


----------



## jmartel

> Edit: Todd has the only job where it would seem perfectly normal to a boss that an employee is measuring money. - walden - Bankers love playing with money.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Especially playing with a roll of nickles.


----------



## Pezking7p

If you were serious about this debate you wouldn't talk about metric units you would talk about SI units.

I'm kind of a unit nazi and I love all units, especially unit definitions. I'm guessing most of the people in that thread don't actually know much about units at all and REALLY a understand the benefits of SI units over imperial. Which I guess I'm just on my soap box now but seriously even most engineers/scientists bastardized units beyond belief.


----------



## john2005

So finally we are home!
48 hrs in the car
2685 miles
1 trip to the ER to have a carrot removed from a 3yr olds nose
5 days of farming and working, the boy even got to put up bales with grandpa. (Hes 87 and may not be around much longer)
1 very good LJ visit. Special shout out to BRK and fam for their hospitality. As he already stated, if we lived closer we'd probably be pretty good friends. The boy loved his backyard and had a blast with his family, as did the wife. Still a little hard to get an opinion out of the one yr old, but we believe he had a good time too.  The shop is certainly not a disappointment and has a very comfortable feel. Red is truly a talented craftsman as evidenced by his work. Was a good time for all of us. 
After that was 2 National Parks, (Tetons and Yellowstone) 
and lastly some old friends from high-school. They raise Appaloosa horses and just had a colt born that morning so the boys got to see that too. Didn't think to take my phone with so I dont have any pictures of that. 
All in all, was a good trip.










A zip line made from an old bicycle, upside down.










The mulberry mess in the middle of family pictures.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummm Pez, you … Never mind.

Glad you had a good trip and got home safe John. Great pictures, thank you.


----------



## JayT

What I heard



> (Blah, Blah, Blah) I love all units. (Blah, Blah) I m guessing most of the people in that thread don t actually know much about units at all and REALLY understand the benefits of (Blah Blah) soap. (Blah, Blah) but seriously even most engineers/scientists bastardize units beyond belief.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Tony and stef will be glad to hear that you love units, but be careful about bastardizing yours too much. Rumor has it that can make you go blind.


----------



## ToddJB

Sounds like a solid trip, John. Do the kids do well in the car?


----------



## Pezking7p

> What I heard
> 
> (Blah, Blah, Blah) I love all units. (Blah, Blah) I m guessing most of the people in that thread don t actually know much about units at all and REALLY understand the benefits of (Blah Blah) soap. (Blah, Blah) but seriously even most engineers/scientists bastardize units beyond belief.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Tony and stef will be glad to hear that you love units, but be careful about bastardizing yours too much. Rumor has it that can make you go blind.
> 
> - JayT


Uhhh, ok. It WAS a secret code in my message. But thanks for letting everyone in on our love triangle.


----------



## 7Footer

Whats up nerds

Looks like a great trip John…

Walden I know you're a old tool purist, but I made a couple dowel makers out of some scrap steel and I've had really good luck with mine, don't have a pic here, but I also gave one to Stef and Hog, I dunno if they've used theirs but I chuck the wood up in the drill and it works great.


----------



## john2005

1 for yes and 1 for no on that one Todd. The older was a rockstar. He was perfectly content with his walkman (yeah, thats right) and headphones + Adventures in Odyssey tapes. The little guy (who usually sleeps if the car is moving) would barely sleep and would only go an hour or two at a time without fussing. We just switched back and forth so that one of us was "entertaining him" all the time and didn't have to listen to it. That part was exhausting, but I think when he's older it will be better.


----------



## Buckethead

> Anyone else enjoying the argument going on in the Metric vs. Imperial measurement thread?
> 
> - jmartel


I didn't make it far, but I TOTES LOL'd AT ERRBUDDY SAYING THE RED NUMBERS WERE CENTIMETERS AND THE BLACK NUMBERS WERE MILIMETERS ZOMG THUR ALL CENTIMETERS---/THE RED NUMBERS SIGNIFY EVERY TEN CENTIMETERS OR AS ENGINEERING PHDs AND THIRD GRADERS CALL THEM….

WAIT FOR IT…

DECIMETERS


----------



## theoldfart

^ as in Decimate?


----------



## walden

7: Can you post a pic of your dowel thing you made?

John: Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## chrisstef

Here it is walden. Havent had a chance to use it yet though.


----------



## jmartel

lawl @ girth gauge.


----------



## Pezking7p

My monies on 1/2". I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.

Finnish band covers 80's metal and rock in American bluegrass style. Very entertaining.


----------



## 7Footer

Fuggin Lol, I forgot about the girth guage…..

Those guys are awesome Pez….


----------



## Pezking7p

Sorry it's the same song but watching these guys is cracking me up. Must watch.


----------



## woodcox

Comedy, ^^^thanks for that pez!

Paint it pink and rename it your dilation gauge for your suitors peace of mind stef. Or better yet add it next to your other tramp stamp.


----------



## bandit571

Need another sized spot on it, for Stef?

Needle-Richard Fug Bucker?


----------



## Tugboater78

Just got home from a surprisingly good concert.

Some guy named Matt Nathanson, The Fray, Train

Matt has decent music, excellent performer.

Never have cared much for the Fray, some decent songs, performance was lackluster

Train, i liked some of thier old tunes from the 90's, Drops of Jupiter, Meet Virginia, Soul Sister. Really didnt know thwy had made more songs until fiance pointed out some of her ipod tunes since we have been together. Excellent performance, an that guy has an excellent singing voice.

Concert was my early bday present to the fiance, since they are her favorite group.

Get up early in the morn and head out for vacation..

Catch up with ye people in a couple days


----------



## john2005

Oh yeah, and Todd, on a road-trip with a toddler, I found that construction zones became a source of fascination and entertainment, thus making them more bearable.


----------



## RPhillips

just got back after a week of visiting the family back in VA… man, just didn't seem like the trip was long enough… but at the same time, I also couldn't wait to get home… something to be said for one's own bed.

scored a Miller Falls brace that was my great grandfathers and some bits, also a S&W M&P40 from my Dad w/ 9mm and 357sig barrels to go with it.

post up pics later…


----------



## woodcox

Started pining these together this evening. 









I haven't seen the top of my bench for months because of on going tool restos. Feels good to get back into the motions again. Edging and backs are up next. Finger jointed drawers will be maple with nice cherry fronts. Cheap ply going wonky after cutting all the runner dados took some time to figure out how to bring them back to flat and square. This is most I've played with ply to date, I'll pony up for better material when I do it again. This is my tool storage solution based on the bench from the woodsmith rag. I'm going to come up with a hutch cabinet thing to sit atop that will hold most of my hand tools.


----------



## TheFridge

I have a S&W M&P 40. Solid pistol.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good wc.

Hung like a fruit bat.

Clear coat slobbered tenon saw. Moses Eadon.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, lookin' bad now. Gonna look good soon, I have faith brutha!


----------



## bandit571

Getting close to a finish line…PIP









Have to bevel the point where the hinges will connect the lid to the top, and flush some Walnut plugs


----------



## theoldfart

Looking very good Bandit. Can't wait to see the stuffin's!


----------



## TheFridge

300$

14" bandsaw and drill press. Almost new Dw734. Craftsman contractor saw that needs bearings.

I'd say it was a good day.


----------



## JayT

I'd say that's a great day, Fridge. Around here, $300 for any two of those is a good deal, all four for that price is a YOU SUCK!


----------



## TheFridge

Same here. Never seen anything this good in 2-3 years of checking craigslist every day.

Now I get to clean, tune, sell, and feeds habits. Specifically a good miter box and a jointer plane hopefully.


----------



## Pezking7p

Fridge sucks.

Stef, God speed on that saw.

Intended to build a shop cabinet or two today. Instead I went grocery shopping and cooked all day. About to put the brisket on the smoker, baked beans are in the oven. Bourbon Apple pie ice cream is in the freezer and the chocolate mint chip ice cream is waiting for the ice cream maker to be ready.

Maybe tomorrow I'll get in the shop before people get here, lol.

Edit: for your consideration.


----------



## woodcox

Nice haul fridge! Infeed on the DW doesn't look like it has seen much use.


----------



## Tim457

Wow Fridge, nice haul.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

One last 4th of July with our friends in counciltucky.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bittersweet, eh red? When's the big day? I was supposed to go to Iowa city in a few weeks but it's been cancelled.


----------



## JayT

Sounds delicious, Pez. What time do the wife and I need to come over tomorrow?

Actually, we had smoked chuck roast for dinner tonight. I took the day off, so smoked the roast and some pork chops.

Good times, Red.


----------



## Buckethead

WAIT WUT GRAB BAG WOOD SHOP FOR THREE HUNDO YOU SUCK


----------



## Pezking7p

About lunchtime tomorrow. If you hop in the car now you should just make it. And seriously anyone is welcome. If you're reading this and want to come to my house in greensboro for lunch to,or row just PM me. Entry fee is a fistful of plane shavings.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Fridge.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bittersweet indeed. Got a little misty eyed in my shop this evening. We had some good years here but it's time to move on.

We move the week of the 20th. We will be near Ames if any of you guys are ever passing through that area.


----------



## CL810

Red, can I book a room for next year's Handworks?


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. You 2 get a room!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Might as well Andy. Thanks to housing being a little cheaper out there, our next house is twice as big. We finally have a real guest room;-)

Tomorrow night's a bbq with the neighbors who are like grandparents to my kids. There may be more sweaty eyes.


----------



## TheFridge

Guest room they call it.


----------



## 489tad

Sammy Hagar and The Circle tonight at rib feat. 
They kicked @ss!

Have a great Fourth Fella's


----------



## chrisstef

Nice meat pez. Did chicken legs n thighs on the charcoal last night. Great success.

Fuggin haul fridge. In honor of my uncle ant-knee can i call you iceahbox? Cool. Im gonna do that. "Uncle tone, how do say refrigetator in italian?"

Van hagar rocks.

Happy fourth homeys. Get cher drink on, and your smoke on, go home with somethin to poke on.


----------



## RPhillips

Here's the haul from the visit with my folks…

Millers Falls brace circa ~1895 - Millers Falls Breast Drill circa ~1950 - Irwin Bits 4, E, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, and two odd balls - Irwin adjustable spade bit - 24" rule for my combo square - Brown&Sharp, Starrett, and General 6" rules, small file set - Bousch&Lomb 5X magnifier










Smith & Wesson M&P .357sig It came with both a .40 and 9mm barrel and about 6 magazines of each, and a nice leather conceal carry holster. It also has Trijicon night sights ….all at the low cost of fatherly love. 

Great shooting pistol I might add… Like it about as much as my Glock. Never thought I'd love another after owning a Glock.


----------



## Tim457

Happy 4th dudes and dudettes.

Another nice haul, Rob.


----------



## bandit571

Might called this one …"Done" 









lap Desk..or..kitchen office?









That is the question….

Four coats of Oil Finish…so far….


----------



## jmartel

Finishing up the entertainment center today. Gotta get the first coat of finish on by tonight if I want to make the timeline that I gave the guy it's going to.

Doors are finally hung. Not perfect, but it will do.


----------



## 7Footer

Happy 4th Ya'll!

Looking good, JBusyBee

Sweet piece Rob… Pez, your meat looks tasty…

I know most of you aren't big bball guys but I gotta mention what a brutal day it is for Rip City fans, our team is just destroyed, we now have 1 left from our starting 5 last year, LaMarcus to the Spurs, Matthews to Dallasssss, Batum to Charlotte and Lopez to NY…. Can't figure it out whats so bad about playing in Portland, we were good. LaMarcus even left 40+ million on the table to go to San Antonio, crazy… pissin'n'moanin' done.

'Merica


----------



## TheFridge

Tools, guns, meat, explosives, and merican flag bikini clad women. Wow. What a day.


----------



## JayT

Nice haul, Rob. I'm not really a fan of striker fired pistols (Something about the triggers, but I've never shot one that had a trigger job done. Probably makes a big difference.) but there are two I would consider owning, the Sig P320 and an M&P. Something about the M&P's just settles perfectly into my hand, so they point very naturally.


----------



## chrisstef

Settlers beans got me like oh no.


----------



## TheFridge

I did a trigger job on my M&P to make it smoother and take a pound or so out of the trigger. Pretty easy and it's a bit smoother now.


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Birthday America


----------



## chrisstef

BaaaahahAjahAahhhh!!!!!!

Murica!


----------



## CL810

Oh Todd!! Please tell us someone hacked you LJ account and photo shopped that pic! That ain't right. It just ain't right…..


----------



## ToddJB

What better way to celebrate the 4th than by housing the Polish?


----------



## woodcox

Hard core Todd.

Scene. Wore out little bounce house at the park slowly deflating cuz someone kicked the cord. One mom losing her mind screaming bloody murder for her boy inside. She finally got him out for us to see he was the biggest kid in the damn thing. She made a lot of people's day in her panic. Reminded me of "my baby's in the gnats. Someone get my baby out the gnats!"

$20 for a pair seems steep. I can do about ten of these with stuff I have in stock. I don't think Rockler's leave skid marks though. 








+1 for patriotic mammy wraps.


----------



## summerfi

Checking in. Happy 4th everybody. Still in AK. Got a day off after 2 weeks of 12-14 hrs per day. I'll be here another 2 weeks and then go home, unless they decide to keep me longer. We have around 300 fires burning in the state. I'm working in an office, so no danger. Had some rain, but now it's getting hot and dry again. Alaskans don't sleep in the summertime cause it's 24 hrs daylight.


----------



## ToddJB

Good to hear from you, Bob. Glad you're safe. Thanks for your service.

What's the cause of all the fires?


----------



## theoldfart

Glad your still ok Bob. Safe journey home.


----------



## summerfi

Mostly lightning. We had between 12,000 - 17,000 strikes per day for a few days in a row. I'm running the statewide joint information center at Alaska Fire Service on Ft. Wainright at Fairbanks. I have a dozen or so people working for me, including a phone bank to help keep the public informed. We also maintain this site: http://akfireinfo.com/


----------



## ToddJB

That's a lot of lighting.


----------



## chrisstef

Stay safe up there bob.

Cold turkey potty training day. This oughta be fun.


----------



## ToddJB

We had great success with a sticker chart with an awesome prize at the end, and having him pound juice , and set a timer to have him try to go every 20 minutes.


----------



## theoldfart

My daughter used the stickers as a reward with my grandson and it worked, just not quite cold turkey. Think it will take time and patience Chris!


----------



## chrisstef

Solid advice bud. Were hoping that hell be aware enough that he doesnt wanna crap on his mickey undies and will choose the potty. Weve got a 6 rack of cupcakes for rewards.


----------



## jmartel

> We had great success with a sticker chart with an awesome prize at the end, and having him pound juice , and set a timer to have him try to go every 20 minutes.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm not sure if you are talking about potty training or your last date with a guy off of craigslist.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd that pic is awesome!

Good luck Stef. I'll crap in your toilet for a cupcake. Do they just not realize when they need to go?

Yesterday turned it well. Homemade Boston baked beans and Apple pie ice cream were the best parts of the meal. I had a 25 oz lime-a-Rita plus two beers and a hard drink….that's a lot of drink for me. I got hungover about 8:00 last night. Headache, beer ********************s…I slept great last night though.

Finished the cabinet part of my huge wall cabinet in the shop. Now I just need to make and hang doors. Pics to follow…maybe.


----------



## chrisstef

Cupcake for a cupcake. Sounds fair Pez. Its not that they dont know its more like they just let it fly instead of pinching it off and waiting. Basically the time is always right. At least thats my take on it.


----------



## TheFridge

I do prizes for goin to the potty.

If they don't potty 6 times in a row they get a belt.

For some reason they never want that prize….


----------



## duckmilk

> Stef is still sniffing the princes box from 7.
> 
> Anyone on here own a Stanley No. 77 dowel cutter? If so, is it worth it? I use dowels to reinforce lap joints and to draw bore mortice and tenon joints - so I use dowels all the time but I m getting sick of pounding them through a dowel plate.
> 
> Edit: Todd has the only job where it would seem perfectly normal to a boss that an employee is measuring money.
> 
> - walden


Walden, here is another dowel making jig similar to the one 7' made, though not as nice looking.

http://www.ibuildit.ca/Workshop%20Projects/Jigs/dowel-maker-1.html


----------



## jmartel

Took the kayaks out to watch fireworks last night. Had front row seats.



















At least until the man came to put us down and make us go back behind the buoy that we drifted past.










And you can put dive lights in plastic kayaks and make them glow at night for more visibility.


----------



## chrisstef

That looks pretty sweet jmortar. Watchin works from the water is a pretty good time in my book.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- Sorry about the mass exodus in Portland. I'm seriously peeved at D. Jordan for leaving the clippers. Wants to be more of an offensive force. Dude, your one of the best defenders in the NBA, and you shoot sub 50% free throws. Know your role and get a ring. Anyway.

Getting fired up for the Women's World Cup. Apologies if any of you commies can't appreciate such an event…lawlz.


----------



## JayT

> Getting fired up for the Women s World Cup. Apologies if any of you commies can t appreciate such an event…lawlz.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I'm watching. Don't totally understand all the strategy, yet, but can definitely appreciate certain aspects. Especially aspects like Alex Morgan and Julie Johnston.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be watchin on dvr. No commie here brah.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks for the service and updates Bob, glad you're staying safe.

Walden, had you seen the Veritas dowel cutter? Pricey for the set, but not as much as the Stanley:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,180,42288&p=42331
Plus you don't need the whole set.
And they have these too:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=52401&cat=1,180,42288&ap=1

Nice way to watch the fireworks, Jmart.

I'm with Pez, I don't get the strategies entirely, but I'm not so small minded that I need to see scoring every second in a sport to have it be interesting.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Epic first half.

Jay, soccer was actually my 2nd fav sport to play after bball. The strategy is much like hockey…. with offsides and all. I know there's was some joking about it awhile back. Imo, to say it's not a real sport, or for wussies…..means you never played. Indoor soccer, with the hockey wall surround… is an absolute blast.


----------



## JayT

> The strategy is much like hockey…. with offsides and all. I know there s was some joking about it awhile back.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That doesn't help at all, I'm even more clueless about hockey.  I've often said that I do not understand any sport with more turnovers than points. Like, how can you have offsides when there is no line of scrimmage? And what the heck is "icing" in hockey? The whole flipping playing arena is covered with ice, it'd be like having a penalty flag for "grassing" in football.

OK, seriously, I can kind of get the spacing, ball movement, and flow-in my head, it's very much like the spacing and passing of basketball, just on a much larger scale. Having never had a chance to play soccer growing up (small towns, summer was for baseball only) I just need to sit down and watch more to start to get it. Like most sports, the basic rules seem pretty straight forward. Learning the subtleties can take a lifetime.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ole ole ole ole! Ole! Ole!

Ok that's all the soccer I know. Wish I could watch.

Shelves might be too long, lol. Oh well. The clamps want to slip off pretty bad unless I open them up quite a bit. Any suggestions on how to correct this problem?


----------



## JayT

Notch the board to accept the bars and turn the clamps around.


----------



## Airframer

Happy 4th (a day late I know) f'ers..

The Boy got his first carney prize yesterday.. it is probably stuffed with asbestos but that is half the fun right?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here ya go for Jay and other guys who don't understand offsides…






If you understand that, most of the strategy in soccer becomes clear. Makes it more fun to watch.


----------



## DanKrager

Cool, AF. That's just priceless! I hope some of the tough areas you've encountered are working out!
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Wood. Shed. Beatin.

I got glue on my big toe.


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, JayT suggestion is brilliant! Doh…don't you wish you'd thought of that? 

To further secure the clamps, you may have to extend the width of your board enough to put a lip on the front (left) edge to keep them from wiggling off.

Or, give them their own home on the French cleats.

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Perfect idea guys. Thanks. Shop organization seems like it could be all its own hobby.

Little man looks happy Eric.

Stef, does that mean he pooped his pants?


----------



## Tugboater78

How i spent the 4th
Ziplines and site seeing, going back soon for some whitewater
Rained all morning while zipping, but we were up in some rather large hemlocks that kept us from getting soaked.


----------



## ToddJB

> - Tugboater78


That's one heck of a cod piece you got there, Ace


----------



## Tugboater78

> - Tugboater78
> 
> That s one heck of a cod piece you got there, Ace
> 
> - ToddJB


Well the guides did say they were gonna be playing with our "junk" all day, and they didnt lie…


----------



## jmartel

In honor of the game's result today…


----------



## summerfi

This is where I've been the past 2 1/2 weeks and will be here a couple more weeks at least.

My office and staff.









My building.









My plane. JK, this is a fire retardant plane. Note the residual retardant on the open bay doors at the bottom.









Another retardant ship from the rear.









The Alaska fire cache.









Some shop buildings.









Pumps waiting to go out to fires.









The jumper loft. Where the smokejumper's parachutes are hung prior to packing.


















The Alaska Fire Service barracks.









A military barracks. All these pictures are at Ft. Wainright adjacent to Fairbanks.









The AFS mess hall and duty office.









Jumper plane. This is one of the planes the smokejumpers jump out of.









Two jumper planes and a couple of smaller planes that I believe are lead planes or "birddogs" as they're called.









A couple more jumper planes. The large plane just right of center is a crew transport plane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd.

Awesome vantage point JScuttle.

Cool Af.

Looks like a good time Tug. Spectacular bridge.

Interesting pictures Bob, thank you. Glad you're safe.


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, looks like you've made some progress on weatherizing the shop. Any more pics?

Good to hear from you Eric, cute kid.

Justin, you don't look like I had you pictured mentally. I imagined some crusty, weathered, salty sailor persona. Actually, you are more, uhh, civilized looking? Your fiance could still do better, though  Good pictures.

Thanks for the pics Bob. Now, strap yer chute on and do some real work.


----------



## chrisstef

Monday. Yuck.


----------



## woodcox

> Shop organization seems like it could be all its own hobby.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Snicker.

Oh wait, that's me. Hangs head in shame. My shop is still a mess, I'm bad at this.


----------



## jmartel

I was forced to pick up my shop a bit because otherwise there wasn't anywhere to finish stuff. And there's a lot of parts to finish.










That isn't even all of them.


----------



## ShaneA

You may have already stated it, but are you spraying that entertainment center?


----------



## jmartel

Arm-R-Seal. Wiping on. Takes forever, but it's pretty foolproof. Plus looks nice. Already gone through about 2 quarts, though.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bob, I guess I'd never thought about how huge of an operation that is. Thanks for your service and thanks for sharing!

Guy on Craigslist is selling a dw735. Ad says $400. When I email him the price changes to $450 and he wants me to call. There's no phone number in the ad so I ask him for it. He tells me it's at the top of the ad. If this is what it's like in emails I don't even want to know what would happen if I actually tried to buy the thing. Good riddance.


----------



## Pezking7p

> You may have already stated it, but are you spraying that entertainment center?
> 
> - ShaneA


Jrub doing what he does best. Polishing his wood.


----------



## jmartel

Well, I had my wife help last night. Made it go by quicker.


----------



## 7Footer

^Wow Pez, yeah tell that guy to eat a bag of d!cks.

Cool pics Bob.. Tugger, likewise, looks like fun.

Todd deepthroating the polish…. for the win, epic.

Red - totally crazy, I cannot believe how many big name players have signed with different teams in the first week of free agency, definitely a crazy off season already. I read a really interesting article written by the Blazers beat writer who travels with the team, stuff I never knew about, I guess LaMarcus was uber sensi (Tony) about being the star and the whole organization has been walking on eggshells around him because they don't want to make his butt hurt. 
Completely wild about Deandre, I couldn't agree more, not only is he probably the best center in the league, but he has one of the best PG's in the league throwing him oops all day long, like how Nash made Stoudemire look unreal when he really wasn't, isn't Ray Felton the PG for Dallas? He's a fat worthless PG if there ever was one… I could imagine Chris Paul being kind of a little B like they say though and getting on peoples nerves.

Man my buddy re-surfaced his pool a few weeks ago, I wen't over to his place Friday, Saturday and Sunday…. Makes this 95+ degree weather awesome! Everyone is complaining about how hot it's been around here and I'm chillin' poolside playing hippy sticks!









Almost done with the humidor, had a couple hiccups and a little bit of stupid tear out on the spanish cedar but we'll have to live with it I guess, could be worse, I learned. The Spanish Cedar took the ink transfer surprisingly well though..


----------



## chrisstef

Nice chill spot 7. WTF is hippy sticks? I love the smell of Spanish cedar. All spicy like.


----------



## jmartel

I imagine it's like tummy sticks. Except crunchier.


----------



## 7Footer

Crunchier? Lol! 
Hippy Sticks is the best yard game ever created. I think I mentioned it once a while back. It's been called a few different names, Beersbie is one… See those 2 black pvc pipes in the ground with the duct tape wrapped beer cans on top? Two people stand at each end and throw a frisbee back and forth, you have to keep a drink in your hand at all times, and you have to catch the frisbee, and the can if you hit the pole/can, and there's a whole scoring system. It'll change your life.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds interesting and yea, you did mention that before. Musta lost those brain cells it was stored in along the way, my b. We used to play a similar game, beer die. 2 dice, a sheet of plywood, and lottsss of beer. My old lady was nice nice.


----------



## TheFridge

Messy shop? I got this. Here's a taste.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, you have a 735 and 734? Dang. You're a super planer.


----------



## bandit571

Those are meesssy shops?


> Nah….bunch of rookies. Anyone seen the Dungeon Shop


??


----------



## jmartel

Mine's not messy, but it's certainly full.


----------



## Tugboater78

Vacation over.. she put me back to work, extending the flowerbed i did earlier this spring…

Also cut out parts for 8 drawers to go in the kitchen cabinets i am building..

...


----------



## Pezking7p

> Mine s not messy, but it s certainly full.
> 
> - jmartel


That's what she said.


----------



## Tim457

Zing!

Hey need some advice. I've been looking for a planer to speed up dimensioning and a this one showed up on CL for $350 saying it needs a roller but works great. 









I only see one source for the roller so far and is that something that is relatively easy to replace? I googled, but didn't see anything so far about replacing the rollers. I think $400 or so is a decent deal for one of these and at $68 plus shipping for the roller I'd have to offer a little less to get there. Looks like it only has a table on one side, is that something that comes with the DW735 or is that extra?

Any other pointers welcome before I go take a look.


----------



## woodcox

Tables extra on that one Tim.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tim. The router retails for $600 with no tables. The in- and out-feed tables are $50. The rolling floor stand is $50 as well. You can buy the unit with the infeed and out feed tables and a spare set of blades (dw735x) for $650. If you're reasonably handy I'm sure the roller replacement isn't a big job, but it'll probably take you a couple hours. Tell the guy what the roller costs and then offer $325. If pay that without the tables. I'd add an extra $25 for both tables.


----------



## CL810

Tim, I've had that planer for 4 years. In the pic it's also missing a cover on the side. I found that the infeed/outfeed tables were critical for me getting snipe under control.

I'm also wondering why it needs a roller. Did the seller have a reason for the bad roller? Do you think he tried to fix it and quit?


----------



## KelvinGrove

I'm BAAAAaaaakkkkkk. Not that you guys even noticed I was gone though. Read the first 1,000 or so posts I missed…only about 2500 to go. From what I see, you guys never change…thank goodness.

Big news here, right up the road from us (about a mile) a homicide last night. I didn't find out about it till I was at work this AM at 7:30. Called wifey and told her not to go work in the garden without her pistol. Anyway, just after lunch they catch the guy in the woods about a mile on the other side of the house.

Sound the all clear and get back to hoeing those maters woman!

By the way Tug, you should go up to New River Gorge for bridge day….they block the north bound lanes and have a fair right on the bridge. They even let people parachute off of it.


----------



## ToddJB

Welcome back , Tim. You've got some work to do.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah Andy, I think he probably did give up on it. He says he tried to take too much wood off at once and broke the roller. Funny thing is I offered him $300 or $325 but said I might look for one that needs less work and he said he'd take $300. Even then after the roller I think I'd be better off paying more for one that is in working order.

Welcom back Tim 2. Shooter on the loose, crazy.


----------



## bandit571

Got woke up by a phone call @ 0130 hrs…16 yr old Grandson was IN the County Lockup….Curfew is midnight around here . Seems a 14 yr old "friend" had borrowed HIS Grandpa's car (again, about 4 times sofar) and went on a ride around the county….County Mounties caught them in the next town west of here….watching two others have a drag race?????

By the time we got him home, it was almost 0400hrs…..like dealing with Roscoe, and Enis…

lONG night, wake up was way too soon….guess who got grounded until further notice???? He'll just get a curfew violation ticket….the 14 yr old will get a bot more,I think….all were released to their families…..we didn't even know he'd left the house….


----------



## TheFridge

At least he didn't steal a gun and try to shoot out a store window at 1am on a school night then break the window with a rock and steal 100 something packs of cigarettes. Thats a plus I guess?

And I forgot all about the dungeon. Yep. You got me beat.

Edit: Tim, if the roller broke there's not telling what other kind of stresses it was subject to. I'd pass.

Todd, don't forget my ryobi ap10 lunchbox, other wise known as my scrub plane. The 734 was part of last Friday's craigslist score, hopefully I'll get 200$ for it tomorrow.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> At least he didn't steal a gun and try to shoot out a store window at 1am on a school night then break the window with a rock and steal 100 something packs of cigarettes. That's a plus I guess?
> 
> - TheFridge


True that…and lucky he didn't decide to "stop by" someone's house around here… GA in general and north GA in particular is known for "shot while attempting to break in" armed citizen incidents.


----------



## walden

Welcome back Tim! Crazy about the shooting!

I finally got the saw bench finished. A major step up compared to my old one.


----------



## TheFridge

> At least he didn t steal a gun and try to shoot out a store window at 1am on a school night then break the window with a rock and steal 100 something packs of cigarettes. That s a plus I guess?
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Hes also lucky his daddy wouldn't let me whip his butt. And therein lies the problem. The lack thereof.
> 
> True that…and lucky he didn t decide to "stop by" someone s house around here… GA in general and north GA in particular is known for "shot while attempting to break in" armed citizen incidents.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


----------



## walden

It's dead in here today…


----------



## Tim457

> Edit: Tim, if the roller broke there s not telling what other kind of stresses it was subject to. I d pass.
> 
> Todd, don t forget my ryobi ap10 lunchbox, other wise known as my scrub plane. The 734 was part of last Friday s craigslist score, hopefully I ll get 200$ for it tomorrow.
> 
> - TheFridge


Yeah that's where I'm at with it now. Thanks for the advice all. Someday I'll stop asking stupid questions. 
You got some sweet scores Fridge.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> It s dead in here today…
> 
> - walden


It does seem to be kind of quiet. It finally quit raining here. If it were not so hot a muggy I would take the afternoon off to go for a lawnmower ride.


----------



## ToddJB

> It s dead in here today…
> 
> - walden


We're giving Tim a chance to catch up.


----------



## chrisstef

It does seem to be kind of quiet. It finally quit raining here. If it were not so hot a muggy I would take the afternoon off to go for a mustache ride.

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## ToddJB

Deuces


----------



## theoldfart

^sexual device for Stef?


----------



## Mosquito

It's Todd's tube collars. Er wait, I mean, um…. nevermind


----------



## ToddJB

Yes and yes.

Still need to make a third.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone else in here look at some of your first projects that you did and wonder what the hell you were thinking? Like, how the hell did I think this was good and allow it to leave the shop? Especially my attempts at finishing said early stuff. Cringeworthy.


----------



## woodcox

What is this "projects" you speak of?
Solid work Walden, Todd.

These work…









Little bloggy here…http://lumberjocks.com/woodcox/blog/61418


----------



## john2005

Wont quit raining there, won't start here. They banned fireworks cause it was so dry and now they are saying lightening this afternoon. Awesome. Bob, we'll need ya back a little early from AK!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> It does seem to be kind of quiet. It finally quit raining here. If it were not so hot a muggy I would take the afternoon off to go for a mustache ride.
> 
> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> - chrisstef


 Thanks for the laugh. I used to have a tee-shirt that said "mustache rides - 25 Cents. Ask about our easy payment plan….the ex through it away.

:-(


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Wont quit raining there, won t start here. They banned fireworks cause it was so dry and now they are saying lightening this afternoon.
> 
> - john2005


At least they are not banning them because someone tried to launch them off the top of his head. Geeze Louieez, what was that guy thinking.


----------



## chrisstef

Got my newest project coming up this weekend. A children's playscape. With any luck it'll be about 100 degrees and my wife will ask how much longer it'll take every hour on the hour.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, put in some prep time, 16oz weights oughta do it!


----------



## ToddJB

> Got my newest project coming up this weekend. A children s playscape. With any luck it ll be about 100 degrees and my wife will ask how much longer it ll take every hour on the hour.
> 
> - chrisstef


Todd's progression of framing time around a project for his wife.

In my early years of marriage I set unrealistic goals. "Oh, that? 20 minutes" *- Took a full day*

In recent years of marriage I've been more honest. "Oh, that? I have no idea how long it will take me" *- Didn't result as a satisfactory answer, which lead to another short sited guess.*

Currently in marriage I'm trying under promise over deliver. " Oh, that? Should only take a couple of months" *- She knows very well what I'm doing, but has had the best results thus far. *


----------



## chrisstef

Its kind of like doing a poor job in washing the dishes so you don't get asked to do it again. I got ya and I like your style.

Anybody got any sliver removal tricks? I got a nasty one last night. Cant see it through the skin but I can feel the fugger. Right in the joint of my index finger.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Its kind of like doing a poor job in washing the dishes so you don't get asked to do it again….." - That is just sad and almost pathetic.

"Anybody got any sliver removal tricks? I got a nasty one last night. Cant see it through the skin but I can feel the fugger. Right in the joint of my index finger." - The trick is, to stop being a b1tch and dig it out so it stops hurting.


----------



## woodcox

For uncalloused hands, drawing salve is recommended.


----------



## JayT

Amputate the finger.


----------



## bandit571

Soak it insider…..


----------



## SASmith

drawing salve or raw bacon on the finger overnight.


----------



## chrisstef

Pssh - sad and pathetic my a$$. You've never seen my old lady's au gratin potato pan. Gotta bust out the wire wheel for that jammy.

I tried digging it out with the sharp end of some drafting tool I had in the shop to no avail. I figured youd be the last guy to chime in on that though. You do less work than I do.

Ill check on the salve WC. Thanks mang.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol Stef… I get almost the same thing every hour on the hour, "you almost done?" 
"Woman, does it look like I'm almost done? Now give me a blowy or make me a sando, or both"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Okay bro, my mistake, it is righteous that you fake a sh!tty job so mama allows you to abstain from doing dishes.

Less work; maybe not. Less woodworking; without a doubt. But that does not exclude me from having had nasty splinters. Stop the subterfuge and dig it out sweettits.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha 7!!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol bandit. 
Bacon sounds interesting scott.
Lol 7.


----------



## ToddJB

I skip the tweezers and go for the fingernail clippers


----------



## Tugboater78

> Its kind of like doing a poor job in washing the dishes so you don t get asked to do it again. I got ya and I like your style.
> 
> Anybody got any sliver removal tricks? I got a nasty one last night. Cant see it through the skin but I can feel the fugger. Right in the joint of my index finger.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sharp marking knife, cut down as far as need be, use it to pry out the sliver.. quit being a bitch


----------



## chrisstef

I got it i got it. Wifey got in there like a wedgie and dug it out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The UP center has some wicked veneer on their doors and cabinets.

That's all I got, unless you want me to ramble about the process for decertifying engineers…..or whine about my friggin back pain.


----------



## ToddJB

> I got it i got it. Wifey got in there like a wedgie and dug it out.
> 
> - chrisstef


Does your dishes and pulls out your splinters. You've got an awesome mom… er… wife.


----------



## Slyy

Heya ladies, sorry been away for a couple weeks. That old summer class/work schedule has be a bit overload as of late! Less than 10 more months of working weekends too now!!

So got a nice little car package from Steffers the other day:








Thanks to both you and Todd for dropping me in on the deal fellers, I could kiss you both!

Got those sitting on my more complete benchtop now too! Finally got some time to do some more glue up. Gonna take a bit to flatten her though.

Walden - your bike story has me fearing! Been putting 60 miles or so a week in myself no cars yet (but mostly ride in protected areas) but have hit one deer so far! Luckily try to ride 2 or more in the city, and our town sells itself as very biker friendly!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Deuces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


"Cooling" rings. Wink wink, nudge nudge. Say no more!


----------



## RPhillips

> Welcome back Tim! Crazy about the shooting!
> 
> I finally got the saw bench finished. A major step up compared to my old one.
> 
> - walden


Nice job, I'll be building me one in short time. what mat's did you use?


----------



## woodcox

> I got it i got it. Wifey got in there like a wedgie and dug it out.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Does your dishes and pulls out our splinters. You ve got an awesome mom… er… wife.
> 
> - ToddJB


Forgot demos countertops as well.


----------



## duckmilk

> Anybody got any sliver removal tricks? I got a nasty one last night. Cant see it through the skin but I can feel the fugger. Right in the joint of my index finger.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sharp knife and *lots* of bourbon always worked for me


----------



## walden

Rob: The whole thing is cherry except for the stretchers, which are sapele.

I just found out Tom Fidgen is going to put my saw bench on his blog. Tom is the professional woodworker that designed the bench. Pretty cool.

Jake: I need your lucky cloud when I ride.


----------



## ksSlim

Sliver removal, cover in Tite Bond, let dry, peal off the glue, slivers come out upon glue removal.
Or sharp knife and booze. Depends on your pain tolerance.


----------



## Pezking7p

That thing is cherry, walden. Not my best pun but it's a Tuesday so I'll take what I can get. But seriously that thing looks amazing. I would never saw on it.

Just installed my first euro hinge. I could get used to those!


----------



## Tugboater78

Made a few jigs today for my Ridgid jobsite saw.. well one is specific to it anyway

Kerfmaker is a godsend, cant believe i hadnt made one till now. Quick and dirty Jay Bates style, drywall screw, epoxy, plywood with an oak "knob"

Jointing/taper jig has been useful today as well..


----------



## Buckethead

Bandit is apparently the only woodworker in this thread. Soak it in cider is the correct answer.


----------



## 7Footer

Soak it? You guys got some weird techniques, I'm an instant gratification type… Man the hell up and dig that sumbitch out!

Red's coworkers… "Uhhh Dan, why are you taking pictures of cabinet doors?"

Reminds me of a couple weeks ago when I was having my bro-cation… We're out on the beach and it was too windy to play hippy sticks for a while, so we started throwing rocks, found a couple bigg-uns, threw one as a marker, and whoever is closest throws first next round… Simple but fun when you're hammered.. This rather attractive girl comes strolling by, we let her cross before we threw… She walks by, stops and says "Are you guys throwing rocks?" ........ yeah gurl, yeah we are, wanna play?

The way she said 'are you guys throwing rocks' was so damn funny.


----------



## duckmilk

> Bandit is apparently the only woodworker in this thread. Soak it in cider is the correct answer.
> 
> - Buckethead


True, he and Don and Smitty and a few others are the only one that shows pics of a plane in use on a regular basis. The rest of us are hacks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> True, he and Don and Smitty and a few others are the only one that shows pics of a plane in use on a regular basis. The rest of us are hacks.
> 
> - duckmilk


How do you know the don't have a pile of shavings in a box somewhere? Periodically throw them on the bench with a random board and a plane, snap a pic, sweep them back in the box till next time. ..


----------



## Tugboater78

> Bandit is apparently the only woodworker in this thread. Soak it in cider is the correct answer.
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> True, he and Don and Smitty and a few others are the only one that shows pics of a plane in use on a regular basis. The rest of us are hacks.
> 
> - duckmilk


Mine get used, but in spurts. They currently on a vacation while i build my kitchen cabinets, though my block planes get used daily..

If i ever get some legs attached to my oak slab i may use them more..

Talking myself in and out about having bench legs through dovetailed to the top…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> True, he and Don and Smitty and a few others are the only one that shows pics of a plane in use on a regular basis. The rest of us are hacks.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> How do you know they don t have a pile of shavings in a box somewhere? Periodically throw them on the bench with a random board and a plane, snap a pic, sweep them back in the box till next time. ..
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Box broke open over the weekend. Need a bigger box.










No hacks here, just fans of wood and tools.


----------



## jmartel

In my defense, plywood doesn't plane so well. That's what I've been working with for the last 3 months. I did plane the solid wood edging and doors though.


----------



## CL810

Walden, how do you like the straight legs on the saw bench?


----------



## walden

CL: I think it will work great. One side is straight and the other is at 100 degrees for stability.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You did a very nice build on that bench, Walden. Beautiful shop piece.


----------



## Pezking7p

Having a rough morning. I could really go for a Dickin's Cider right now.


----------



## chrisstef

I believe the closest in proximity is Scotty B. I bet he'd come out of retirement for that Pez.


----------



## Mosquito

Sadly I haven't gotten much actual woodworking in for the last week, but I have gotten 3 parts of the rose shadowbox shelves edited and uploaded, does that count? lol https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkD7lLKhm4D_5XmyYQ67j-eDqN1F6WH5g


----------



## walden

Thanks Smitty.

Hang in there Pez. Coffee with some whiskey in it never hurt anyone.


----------



## jmartel

Hey Mos, we haven't seen anything about your computer contest build in a while since you finished it. Have they shown the results yet?


----------



## walden

Check this out! http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/a-sawyers-bench-in-colorado.html

This is pretty cool for me because Tom Fidgen is the guy that got me interested in woodworking.


----------



## Mosquito

> Hey Mos, we haven t seen anything about your computer contest build in a while since you finished it. Have they shown the results yet?
> 
> - jmartel


Had to go look it up; I got 3rd it seems, 3 votes out of 2nd. Went pretty much the way I thought it would. "Ye with most facebook friends wins" so to speak. Though I think the 1st place design deserves the win. However, if I were running the contest she'd have been disqualified from the final community vote for 1.) being 25% beyond the deadline to finish by 2.) not actually following contest rules for the design/build (all the I/O ports on the board/standard NUC unit had to be accessible, she was missing all but 3).

Oh well, at the end of the day it was still fun and I got to do a scratch build with out having to buy any of the hardware, and hopefully a contact at Intel 

Still haven't had to ship it out yet, still waiting to hear the response to what's going on there…

On another note, the Victorian Desktop was featured by PCGamer Magazine on their site (just the website, not in a magazine) http://www.pcgamer.com/build-of-the-week-victorian-desktop/ And I also got 1st place for a "May Modding Update" on the same site as the contest I was in, so that's pretty cool. Probably up there with my favorite scratch build so far


----------



## Mosquito

> Check this out! http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/a-sawyers-bench-in-colorado.html
> 
> This is pretty cool for me because Tom Fidgen is the guy that got me interested in woodworking.
> 
> - walden


That's sweet Walde, congrats! I need to pick up his book/make time to read through it. I've wanted to for a while, as I quite like his videos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

STFU Pez and get back in there…

Congrats on the public recognition Walden. The saw bench is beautiful.


----------



## walden

Thanks guys.

Mos: Congrats! That desk top looks great!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am happy for you Walden and I am not even going to bust your nuts about how much of a 'love-me-daddy' note it was that you sent to Mr. Fidgen.


----------



## 7Footer

^lol.

Very cool, congrats Walden….. Or Jason, whatever your name is!

Smitty and his picturesque shop pics, chub-status.


----------



## chrisstef

Ha!

Walden's published. Congrats.

Stef hungies.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice job on the street cred, Walden and Mos.


----------



## chrisstef

Missed Mos' cred article. My bad. Congrats skeeter.


----------



## JayT

C'mon Walden, that's the best you can do? Step it up! CL810 and I have both gotten international recognition.

How's that for drill sergeant style motivation?

Seriously, the saw bench looks great and definitely deserving of mention in his blog. You do need to correct Mr. Fidgen however, about that being your house, not just your shop. 

Mos is still getting shout outs for the Victorian. Very cool.


----------



## walden

I thought you were my daddy Tony…

Mos: The book is very good. (Both of them).


----------



## bandit571

Not enough boards to make this a Project? Might be too small to post other places? 









Grandson liked it, anyway…..he's taking it home with him.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good point JayT, the house/shop angle of Walden is too cool to let go unnoticed.



> I thought you were my daddy Tony… - walden


 - You too?!?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. I just do what I like to do; kinda cool when others like it too


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job Mos and Walden.

Walden, I noticed some other saw benches had removable fences but yours doesn't. I don't quite get the functionality of the fence since it isn't adjustable.

Looks good Bandit.


----------



## walden

Duck: The fence helps hold the wood during crosscutting (saves your knee from having to hold it). I plan to build one, but I want the cherry to darken first so it doesn't get a tan line.

Bandit: That writing desk looks amazing. I like how you chose the positioning of the wood.


----------



## Tim457

Good to be featured, Mos and Walden. I haven't seen a saw bench with a fence, but that's a pretty good idea.


----------



## walden

Getting short changed on Summer here. Raining (again) and 55 degrees. I have the furnace on. I have movies going and I'm cooking stew. I'm pretty sure this is a Winter activity…


----------



## Mosquito

Supposed to be a decent chance of rain this weekend here, but otherwise perfect weather arrangement if you ask me. 70's during the week, 80's on the weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like a fat batch of weak sauce Walden. Stew and burning oil is definitely a winter time activity. You should probably do some sort of dance ritual or possibly a sacrifice of sorts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Absolutely winter fare described….. being robbed of long summer days is no laughing matter.


----------



## ToddJB

The word on the street in Denver is that this weather is Bob's fault for not getting those fires put out faster in AK.

I'm no Meteorologist, but that's solid science right there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

At least you have a suspect now.


----------



## chrisstef

*Summer*field my @$$.


----------



## Tugboater78

Cleaned up and started cleaning the vice i got out of my grandpas shop, will be mounted as an end vice on my roubo

Started with a coat of paint

Havent been able to find any info on the vice..

Challenger
big rapids michigan is all it says.

Dead center above the screw is #1


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, if you're going to highlight the letters, I find these to be awesome.


----------



## Pezking7p

You can have some of my summer, walden. But it's going to cost you some mountain lion petting time.


----------



## jmartel

Man, we've been getting too much summer here. Going to go back up into the 90's. Again. That's way too hot for Seattle. I moved here to get away from that crap.


----------



## walden

Deal Pez…but you have to wear a meat necklace…


----------



## chrisstef

Infantile giggle @ meat necklace.


----------



## bandit571

At least it wasn't a "pearl" one….


----------



## duckmilk

You gonna let him wear Todd's meat necklace?


----------



## duckmilk

Looking good tugster!


----------



## Buckethead

Guys are getting things done. Nice!

I guess nobody got the soak it in cider reference. Having been a framer, it is an age old joke you say whenever someone complains of a splinter. 'Take it home to yer wife and have her soak it in cider" get it? DO YOU GET IT YET

ITS LIKE A HOMOPHONE

Like when dood catches a block you threw up to him, you say: "NICE SNATCH" DO YOU GET IT NOW


----------



## Pezking7p

I will wear my meat necklace for you any day, walden.

Tugster.

I got it. didn't have the link handy before.


----------



## Buckethead

Well done, Pez. I saw your reference earlier, so you were exempted from the rebuke.


----------



## bandit571

Just about good enough for the girls you guys go with….


----------



## TheFridge

Meat necklace? Reminds me of my old PS3 screen name. Meatpistol21 aka camper killer.

So. Sold the dw734 for 200$ and the drill press for $180 today. I have a few bucks, free table saw and 14" delta bandsaw and free arbor and bearings for both. And I didn't have to use my AK. I got to say it was a good day.


----------



## KelvinGrove

If ya'lls wives took better care of ya there wouldn't be quite so much sexual tension in here.


----------



## TheFridge

oh man. Don't get me started.


----------



## woodcox

Perhaps, but not to confuse tension with latent homoeroticism. 
_You look mighty cute in dem jeans boi! _in my best Mr. T.


----------



## TheFridge

My name isn't woodcocks…

Sorry. That's the best I have.


----------



## woodcox

"I'm a flibbertigibbet and I have no response to that"


----------



## duckmilk

What kind of gibblet? As in gibblets and gravy?


----------



## woodcox

Like a gloveah! Seriously though? Maybe a little off the sides? Lol. 








Ishy steel city ts "fence system" I swapped for my Vega. Best part is it shakes like a raped date. All of the extra length and weight of it took a barely noticeable vibration to a full on conniption. Maybe scrap it if it doesn't quit after a stage III weight reduction. Four lil m6 bolts keeping it afloat until I find my sawzall blades. I love my shop time! Way more entertaining than the wife. 
Carry on. 
Lawlz duck!


----------



## AnthonyReed

We reached the homoerotic threshold?

I. Am. So. Proud.

Joe vs. the Volcano is a fun flick, Woodcox. Brain cloud.


----------



## ToddJB

My wife was on set for some of the filming of Joe vs. the Vocano.

Consider your Blackstone Family Fun Facts quota fulfilled for the day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fluffer?


----------



## ToddJB

No. She was 6. Hawaii has strict child labor laws.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill back off on the exploding volcano jokes now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

And I'll back off on mentioning how you put yourself through college, Stef.


----------



## Mosquito

I learn so much from this thread…


----------



## Tugboater78

> I learn so much from this thread…
> 
> - Mosquito


Not so much learn so much but have repressed experi3nces brought back to life, for me..


----------



## Mosquito

I've apparently lived a pretty sheltered life lol


----------



## jmartel

"Mos, I'm going to teach you how to live" -Tug


----------



## Tim457

> We reached the homoerotic threshold?
> 
> I. Am. So. Proud.
> - AnthonyReed





> I learn so much from this thread…
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> Not so much learn so much but have repressed experi3nces brought back to life, for me..
> 
> - Tugboater78


We accept you no matter you what your lifestyle Tug. Just sayin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^That is the exact daily affirmation text I send to Hog every morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JCos, you will be in San Diego all weekend?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

They apparently don't let you into Legoland if you don't have kids. How messed up is that? Just because I'm not allowed within 200 yards of a school shouldn't mean I can't still go to Legoland.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well they will still let you into Comic-con. Maybe you can rent a kid for the legoland leg of the trip.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm betting comic con is very entertaining. I would go just to people watch.


----------



## Tugboater78

Craigslist $20 find
4×8×14 douglas fir


----------



## jmartel

> I m betting comic con is very entertaining. I would go just to people watch.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I usually try to plan something downtown for the Anime convention in Seattle. Usually entertaining to people watch.


----------



## chrisstef

Score. $20. Any thoughts on the nickel plated jammy?


----------



## ToddJB

It's a tree for a miter box.










That is a score.


----------



## chrisstef

Well how do ya like that. What purpose does said tree perform?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice $20 grabs guys. Congrats.

Pez in addition to your cosplay fix, gay pride parade/week is next week in Hillcrest. Come on out <snicker> and once you've had your fill I'll show you around some of the beach areas.


----------



## ToddJB

It's a stop for duplicating cuts.

Here is a make shift one in use:


----------



## chrisstef

Thank you for the id and the information kind sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bankers are wicked clever. Thanks for the info.


----------



## theoldfart

Good score Stef, Paid more than that for just the 203. That tree has some value as well, they are normally missing on most Stanley's.


----------



## ToddJB

Yours looks Stanley. There should be number on it 2 or 3 which would indicated which size box it came off of.

If you don't have a need for it, you could probably make your whole investment back over in the MBOYD thread.

And then you could apply that money to paying your wife to get down in the basement and start building a bench for you so you can use that 203.


----------



## ToddJB

jams-ville


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## woodcox

No more shaky after some trim,Jake. Need to work on dialing it in with a taller resaw fence. Thinking about a riser block soonish. Any regrets/drawbacks for those in the know?

Sweet stef!


----------



## ToddJB

Riser blocks have a couple of "drawbacks", really more just things to think about.

1: Usually the motors aren't beefy enough to utilize the full height with the riser block.

2: The more distance you have the bigger blade you'll want for resawing. 1/2" minimum, 3/4" ideal, which isn't the issue. The issue becomes trying to tension that big of a blade. You might need a beefier tension spring, and even if you take care of the motor and the tension spring you might start flexing the frame under that sort of tension with the added height of the riser.


----------



## jmartel

With a good blade, it will cut the full height with the riser block. I've resawn 11" walnut and maple on my Grizzly.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed it's got a number 2 on it Todd. Ive got no use for it as it doesn't match up to my little Stanley 150 box so maybe ill hock it. Ya never know, that 203 might just be the proverbial kick in the nuts I need to get back working on the bench. I actually pulled all the timbers out the other night and laid them on some saw horses as a friendly reminder of what could be.

I pulled a little trickanery to find that 203 today. I went to one of my local haunts, a big old warehouse, and instead of starting from right to left as I usually do, I worked it from left to right. Was just enough juju to have things work out in my favor today.

Solid fab work there woodcox. You've been a shop animal lately brosif.


----------



## woodcox

Solid info, thank you for that. The PC is a "1.5 hp" 10amp currently on 120 and two speeds, 1600 & 2700 rpm. High or low speed for resaw, ideally? 1/2" t-wolf blade on low is slow going with even 5" tall stuff now, decent results though. Your info makes me think again. I maybe maxed out with the 1/2" blade for that saw any way.

I've modified the upper guide brackets to get a little more capacity, about 6.5". Bottom couple of drawers on my tool house are going to be around 9" tall. I could always fake it and rip those parts by hand 
Edit: I think the tensioner assembly is a weak link .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pickups, Stef. Both pieces hard to find, getting them for a Jackson is sweet indeed.
.
.
.
.
Now build a bench, so you can use that #203!


----------



## Mosquito

Hey now, 'Stef could probably use that #203 on the workmate…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He puts in on the workmate, he might as well ship it to me.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Question on that 203. Does that little hook on the back side need to pass all the way through a board for it to work or could it be imbedded into say a workbench leg instead of passing through a deadman? My guess is no but what the hell, why not ask. I guess being cast iron too much strain embedding it would cause some problems.


----------



## walden

Pass all the way through. I have owned two of those in the past.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, pass through. I built my dead man to fit it. AF counter sunk tis holes from the back as a mod for it.

WC, what TPI is your blade? 3 is ideal for resaw.


----------



## chrisstef

Residential demo turns up some interesting finds


----------



## JayT

Demoing your old house, I see.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They do look like they are in love; I guess the swing must work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perspective


----------



## ToddJB

mind. blown.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't start with me… What are _you_ doing over there; foreclosing on widows?


----------



## bandit571

Tool Kit has been delivered to RTC IND. Logan County, OH









handsaw got changed, as it didn't fit into the box…









Had a bunch of small stuff to put into a lift out tray..










Will post the "Final List" over on the "Basic Tool Kit" thread after awhile….
MIGHT get a nice thank you letter from them…...


----------



## Pezking7p

Reminds me of portal. The cake is a lie.


----------



## RPhillips

^ awesome game…

anyone else here game?

I've been a gamer my entire life. Currently playing Warframe and Witcher 3 mostly.


----------



## jmartel

Since I started doing woodworking, I've got no time for playing video games anymore it seems.


----------



## KelvinGrove

If anyone reads the North GA PETA news there will be an article in tomorrow's about me…under a headline that reads, Poor Local Raccoon Shot Execution Style"

Little basted caught raiding the poultry feed. Judging from the size, not the first time the fat bastard has come to visit.


----------



## ToddJB

> anyone else here game?
> - RPhillips


Never got into it. Couldn't afford them as a kid, so I missed the window for making it an aptitude.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^lol

My name is pezking, and I'm a gameaholic. It's been three years since my last game. My wife has been on my butt all week to clean out the shed and mow the lawn. My cat left a dead frog for me this morning, and my boss chewed me out at the end of a day. I drove past a few gamestops on my way home. I wanted to stop for an rpg, hell I would have settled for a strategy game but I just kept driving.

I played a lot of final fantasy growing up, then quake and some strategy games in college…theennnn came the mmo's. Spent some time playing world of Warcraft, spent about 6-9 months playing VERY seriously before getting burnt out and moving to Massachusetts. Nothing seriously since then. Wife keeps me on the straight and narrow but I do love me some video games.

Edit: it all started with dragon warrior. That game will always hold a very special place in my heart.


----------



## Buckethead

EverQuest or gtfo.

Btw Stef, those frogs are somewhat coveted. Could prolly get most of your Andrew Jackson back out of that.


----------



## Mosquito

I used to play a lot more games than I do now, but since graduating from college it declined steadily until now it's only a handful of times a year that I play games


----------



## Pezking7p

I watched some people play Everquest once in college. I thought it was dumb lol. Then like 3 years later I was playing Everquest 2.


----------



## duckmilk

> Score. $20. Any thoughts on the nickel plated jammy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Stef, the Stanley mitre box trees are highly sought after items over on the mitre box thread.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/36757

You might want to check if some of the guys there need one


----------



## jmartel

I was always a Battlefield fan. Man did I play the crap out of Battlefield 1942 and Battlefield 2.


----------



## Tugboater78

Retired gamer

MUDs
Diablo
FF6-7
Everquest
Asherons Call 1-2 (miss these alot) "found the bound!" 
WoW - its first 5 years helping run a high end guild all the way through Frozen Throne as MT/OT
After i broke my G15 keyboard over my knee due to loss of patience with whiny guildies one night, i quit gaming all together. Spent WAY too much time prepping for 4 nights a week of 5 hour raids ( spending 12 hrs daily grinding materials and gold to keep 4 toons stocked and ready.

Many other smaller games

Currently play Boom Beach and Book of Heroes, when i have time.

Then i started dabbling in woodworking…


----------



## jmartel

I could never get into games like WoW or anything like that. Closest I came from something other than FPS games was Starcraft, Homeworld, and Rise of Nations.


----------



## walden

Stef: Those 203s were expensive back when they were new. They sold for $6 back in 1923. For comparison, a bedrock 604 went for $5.90…


----------



## Mosquito

I've still got my circle of friends that play Age of Empires II (original, not the Age HD on Steam these days). We've all gotten together once or twice a year for the past 8 years to have an all-day binge LAN. Good stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

That's pretty interesting Walden. They still fetch some decent coin on the bay too. I love it when that itch to hunt kicks in and pays off.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anyone ever play Pong? oh, wait, giving away my age there….


----------



## Tugboater78

Played pong.. centipede, galaga…

Age of empires is one game i used to love, but lost my disks and havent found a replacment


----------



## Mosquito

I know a guy, Tug… ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Clash of Clans now. Way back when, I could play nearly an hour on .25 at TRON at the arcade…

Then we go back to Dodge City (EM pinball).


----------



## darinS

I'll stick with Toejam and Earl, thank you.


----------



## chrisstef

Addams family pinball ftw.


----------



## duckmilk

*********************************** Rampage


----------



## Pezking7p

Toe jam and earl had the best music. I can still hear it in my head.

Stef, that is one large fungus.


----------



## theoldfart

Any one have any guesses why this planing stop has such an unusual mounting configuration?


















It looks like mahogany btw.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like the odd-shapedd piece on top is just to support the stop. Isn't there another piece to it that slides and pinches the wood? Similar to Putty's Craftmaster Vise.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I made a wooden wedge.


----------



## Buckethead

Toe jam and earl reference gets the 100


----------



## walden

Kev: It looks like they mounted the long board under the bench so that the short board with the hardware was flush with the top of the bench. That would create more length to the bench top and make the piece removable when not in use. That's my guess anyway. Your Roubo bench top would be too thick though. Is the wood mahogany?


----------



## theoldfart

I think it is mahogany


----------



## CL810

Kev, is that a dowel maker on your bench? Have you posted about it? Video??


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, it's an AA Woods Hollow Auger. Right now it is frozen(hence a cheap price), so i'm trying to free the sliding mechanism. I just picked up the pointer and it needs a sharpening.


----------



## ToddJB

Giver a good soak in ATF and Acetone - she'll work loose.


----------



## theoldfart

50/50 mix?

Any risk for adverse chemical reaction? as in fire?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Clash of Clans now. Way back when, I could play nearly an hour on .25 at TRON at the arcade…
> 
> Then we go back to Dodge City (EM pinball).
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Got to town hall nine and got tired of having to grind out to upgrade..


----------



## ToddJB

50/50 yes. No fire option, unless you want one, and then you could make a helluva one.

I keep an old bottle of Franks Hot Sauce with the mix in it. It'll separate on you, so give it a good shake before application. Apply a liberal amount to the frozen area, and repeat as often as it appears to start to dry out. After a few days of application you notice it takes longer and longer to dry out, that means you're getting saturated. That when things start breaking loose.

Edit:










Soaked that broken screw of Hogs for a few days before welding a nut to it to unscrew it.


----------



## bandit571

For some odd reason..I like the top of that desk I just made….









Like someone is getting the "Razzleberry"? The other knot is a bit of a heart shape









Need to find me some more of this maple stuff….


----------



## Pezking7p

There's some really smart ppl in here.

Free beer at this ball game. Wife's company's treat. 









Random baby selfie:


----------



## Mosquito

Finally managed to work the Wenge sliver out of my thumb. Thing has been there since late February…










Fugger was a long longer than I thought it was… no wonder it hurt when I'd press on it, sticking straight into my thumb.


----------



## woodcox

Wow mos! Patient you are. I'm a digger.

Ed: True that pez. I think I get dumber as I age. Google in my pocket isn't helping. I don't have to retain or work for info like I used to. On a side note, I'm in traffic a good part of the day and I can't believe how many accidents I see or see people sitting in traffic with their head in their lap. I believe it isn't so much texting as internet use while behind the wheel. Saw a girl today driving with her knees and two filled car seats in the back! Made me sick honestly. Rant over.


----------



## ToddJB

Not a whole lot of interest in my shop for this , but I think Tim and Mos were oogling over one of these.










$50 on CL


----------



## jmartel

Woodcox, I see that all the time on my ride in-to work. I'm on a motorcycle usually, so it puts me high enough to see into most people's cars as I approach. At least 50% are texting and driving or doing something on their phone.


----------



## Mosquito

That's pretty sweet for $50 Todd


----------



## duckmilk

If it wasn't so far, I'd go $50.


----------



## DanKrager

Kev, what Todd says. Patience is a virtue, and I will personally guarantee it to work. I've been a part of some unbelievable disassembles with this stuff. It just works 10x better than any alternative I've seen or tried. If you don't have that kind of patience, ship it to me and I'll do it for you. Don't worry, I already have one so I'll send it back!

When you get it working, I'd like to know how to make a smooth tenon with it. They tend to be pretty rough, which is good for glue joints I think, but still…
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Going out to buy the ingredients, will report back periodically.


----------



## Pezking7p

Helping my buddy put down wood flooring in his girlfriend's son's dance studio. Confederate rally outside in the parking lot, complete with a black news reporter and cops. Landlord came and broke it up. He must have called the cops.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a good show to watch from a 4th floor window there Pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

At one point 3 people were waving huge flags in front of our door and chanting something. Kinda comical and kinda scary.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The dismantling has begun. Rojo's shop version 1.0 is coming to an end. dum….dum…..dummmm









Bittersweet for sure. It was a lot of work getting this shop the way I wanted it.


----------



## RPhillips

> Bittersweet for sure. It was a lot of work getting this shop the way I wanted it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Bittersweet it is. BUT at least you know where to start this time.

IF you feel the need to just start over, you can just send all the tools and benches to my house and I'll see they have a good home.


----------



## theoldfart

OK, hollow auger is soaking in ATF/Acetone 50/50. Now the hard part, waiting. 

Think I'll do this









BTW the auger's in the can.


----------



## Pezking7p

Think of it as an opportunity to make it better than it ever was, red. Good luck.

Ok, I never go looking for old tools anymore but I'm bored and I found a pretty pristine set of 12 stanley #50 chisels on CL that this person found in their attic. Says "make and offer". What is the correct price to offer that makes it a worthwhile deal without being offensive?


----------



## ShaneA

$100 always seems like a place to start, if he doesnt know what he has. However, open market value would be several times that.


----------



## RPhillips

Kevin, that is an excellent brew my friend…

Good luck Pez!


----------



## Pezking7p

Unibroue is good beer.

I have to update my above post, the guy is doing it as a silent auction. How bad do I want these chisels? http://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/5113933007.html


----------



## ShaneA

Pez, those could fetch a grand. Me likey, but they are going to get expensive. The 1/8" could easily be over $200 by itself.


----------



## Pezking7p

Seriously? I'm out.

Edit, I called the guy. He bought them for $50 at an estate auction. Top offer is currently more than a couple grand, lol. I was thinking $30 per chisel.


----------



## theoldfart

^ ah but one can dream!


----------



## jmartel

Back out at the gorge for a concert. Probably the best concert venue I've been to. Doesn't start for a while though.

On another note, I finally got the damn entertainment center out of the garage and delivered. Have to go back and do a few more things, but it's out and mostly complete.


----------



## Tim457

Solid results jmart.

Those are nice chisels, but no tools are a couple grand nice to me.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Bittersweet for sure. It was a lot of work getting this shop the way I wanted it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Look on the bright side, you have a chance to correct some-many-all of your "I wish I hads…..."


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, all the grass got cut, had a nap, dinner with some friends, a drink (or 2) and a cigar…..a pretty good Saturday here.


----------



## jmartel

Gotta be one of the first in line, and have to sprint in to get seats in the lower lawn, but it's worth it. Stepped area so you don't have to worry about people walking in front of you or crowding you, and it's stadium seating.

It's Zac Brown band. I normally don't like country music, but they aren't really that country. Plus, the benefit of country music concerts is that there are a lot of girls in daisy dukes, cowboy boots, and tiny shirts.


----------



## duckmilk

Red, it'll be a better shop, I have faith in ya buddy :-D
I know, I left a fully dedicated shop behind.

Jmart, entertainment center looks killer.
I'm a Zac Brown fan, wish I was there with you.

Antiqus Stinkus, it's gonna take a few nore of those beers to get things unstuck. But, that's not a downside, is it.


----------



## bandit571

Country Concert in the Hills going on right now

Ft. Loramie,OH

Carrie Underwood is on stage tonight over there…..


----------



## duckmilk

Are you there Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

Yeah…right. One needs a camper, and has to get there a week ahead of time. Sitting here about 40 miles away, they be crazy over there….....Almost can't drive by on St Rt 66, as they seemed to think that serves as a parking lot….

used to be, that concert and the Kenton ******************** Dog Trials were THE big draw around here….

Every summer, lots of breaking& enterings would occur, until the day before the Trials started..seemed all the stolen stuff was getting sold there….as for the Infamous Back Row…..even Stef would be scared to go back there…

They shut the Trials down a few years ago….B&Es also slowed way down…now it is mainly the Concert in the Hills getting a lot of "business" and cops..

More of a Metal Headbanger than a C&W fan…...


----------



## 489tad

JEthan Allen look at you! Nice work.

Red I call dibs on anything good that rolled behind the cabinets.


----------



## woodcox

> More of a Metal Headbanger than a C&W fan…...
> 
> - bandit571


Wow! Just when you think you know somebody..lol. Solid bandito!

Just drove 350 miles this morning so we could swim and hang out with the wife's besty at their condo in St. George. Good times but heading back early tomorrow. I haven't seen palm trees since my honeymoon.


----------



## Tugboater78

Dan, kinda sad to see everything getting packed up, but a new venue for your excellent work may be a good thing.

Zac Brown aint bad, looks like a good place for a concert.

Rain finally stopped long enough to try to mow the yard today. Did some shop organization, storage solutions mainly due to fiance getting me a mechanics toolbox for an early bday present. Had to rebuild/shorten my general purpose bench in the carport shop to make room. Made a small overhead loft above the doorway to get crap off the horizontal surfaces. The 12×16 building feels roomier.

Pics tomorrow as my phone was left in my truck last night at my future in-laws and i just got home from picking it ba k up.


----------



## TheFridge

So bandit , metal huh? Just kinda wondering what your go-to's are.


----------



## chrisstef

Well done jmart. She look a nice.

Palm trees can help the soul woodcox. Worth the. 5-6 hour ride. If ya really wanna make it authentic drop a handful of sand in your drawls before you head out this morning.

Lil buddy just laid down a 13 hour sleep session. Restin up for a big pool day at gramma's. "I swimmin. Like a fishy."


----------



## jkl103144

I'll tell you what. After viewing some of the messes here, that are called shops, I am no longer embarrassed with mine. Sort of makes me feel like one of the gang.


----------



## bandit571

G N R
Poison
Judas Priest
Alice Cooper
Outlaws
Blackfoot
Molly Hatchet
That should be enough to get me going
Maybe a bit of BTO….


----------



## chrisstef

Well now we gotta see it john. No holdin out man.

Show us yours and 7 will show you his.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah Bittersweet for sure, Red, but at least there's the sweet part.



> Plus, the benefit of country music concerts is that there are a lot of girls in daisy dukes, cowboy boots, and tiny shirts.
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah we know which one you were eyeing Jmart.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I didn't realize so many of you guys were into that dammed ol'- long haired - dope smokin' - devil worshipping - head bangin' - communists oriented - heavy metal music….


----------



## bandit571

Have you ever seen Orianthi shred a guitar? Go check her out sometime…well worth the trouble…


----------



## TheFridge

Good stuff bandit. I'm more of a
Black Sabbath 
Pantera
Acid Bath
Kyuss
Kind of dude.

And here comes the shameless self promotion. I play a lil metal. "Big Frank" on iTunes. Check it out.

On a side note. I picked these up today. Wifey isnt happy but when are they 










Missing the centers for one lathe and have a bunch of extra parts.


----------



## chrisstef

> I didn t realize so many of you guys were into that dammed ol - long haired - dope smokin - devil worshipping - head bangin - communists oriented - heavy metal music….
> 
> - KelvinGrove


You can check mark all of the above for this guy. Id add mudvayne, slipknot, and hellyeah.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Still cracks me up that slipknot is still the most successful band to come out of Iowa. System of a Down is about as crazy as I get.

Ya guys, my next shop(garage) is almost the exact same square footage….but the ceilings are much higher. I plan to use that to my advantage. Also there is a large utility room in the basement. I plan on putting my lathe and excess lumber storage there. I'll have to paint and run electrical all over again, but I'll get that place fixed up eventually.


----------



## RPhillips

*Current Shop Tunes*
Deftones
Queens of the Stone Age
Them Crooked Vultures
System of a Down
A Day to Remember
Gallows
Rancid
NoFX
Megadeth
Metallica
Tool
Buena Vista Social Club
Bossa Nova
Brazilian Girls
Boud Deun
Mile Davis
Herby Hancock
Louis Armstrong
Thievery Corporation
Gorillaz
Nas
Modest Mouse
Pixies
Pink Floyd
Break of Reality


----------



## theoldfart

> Giver a good soak in ATF and Acetone - she ll work loose.
> 
> - ToddJB





> Kev, what Todd says. Patience is a virtue, and I will personally guarantee it to work. I ve been a part of some unbelievable disassembles with this stuff. It just works 10x better than any alternative I ve seen or tried. If you don t have that kind of patience, ship it to me and I ll do it for you. Don t worry, I already have one so I ll send it back!
> 
> When you get it working, I d like to know how to make a smooth tenon with it. They tend to be pretty rough, which is good for glue joints I think, but still…
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


These two LJ's must have a degree in chemistry. Less than twenty four hours soak time and the hollow auger is back in bidness. Thanks for the advice, I'm sold.


----------



## john2005

> .... eventually, but still before Steffy shows you all a bench.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


There, fixed it


----------



## ToddJB

Great news , Kev. I was about to tell you to make sure you flipped the can from time to time cause it seperates quickly, but no need.

Just got back from having a dudes camping trip. Jack and I and the good Dr. and his son spent the weekend in the mountains.

Showing us the proper technique for pooping in the woods.










Practice what you preach










Rock jumps










Hill climbs










Bedtime stories










Sunsets










Libations










Flannels and knives…


----------



## jmartel

Went into my local reclaimed building supply place today and saw that they had leftover ipe decking materials for $6/bdft and some 4×4x8 mahogany posts for $25. Thinking about going back and picking up a load.

Holy hell Ipe is heavy. I didn't get any of either since I can't think of an immediate need for them yet.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, I did agitate the container several time since you mentioned it does not stay mixed. BTW the little dude will have a blast in Acadia judging by your pics.

Jgoback, I wouldn't pass up those posts, I've got two in my stash now. Some day cabriole legs.


----------



## CL810

Jlame, +1 to Jgoback and buy that Mahogany unless it's just ugly.



> I didn t get any of either since I can t think of an immediate need for them yet.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## jmartel

There's a giant stack. Boeing uses them for pallets for shipping aircraft parts. Use them once and then they get rid of them.

It's all nice looking stuff too. Maybe I'll go buy 3 or 4. Just have to work around nail holes.


----------



## Pezking7p

> *Current Shop Tunes*
> Deftones
> Queens of the Stone Age
> Them Crooked Vultures
> System of a Down
> A Day to Remember
> Gallows
> Rancid
> NoFX
> Megadeth
> Metallica
> Tool
> Buena Vista Social Club
> Bossa Nova
> Brazilian Girls
> Boud Deun
> Mile Davis
> Herby Hancock
> Louis Armstrong
> Thievery Corporation
> Gorillaz
> Nas
> Modest Mouse
> Pixies
> Pink Floyd
> Break of Reality
> 
> - RPhillips


Was not expecting buena vista social club to show up on that list. Lately I've been rocking out with rancid radio. Takes me back.


----------



## Pezking7p

I swear some of you have a sixth sense for finding tools and/or wood. Come to my area and help me find a damn planer.


----------



## jmartel

And motorcycles apparently. Going to look at a potential commuter bike/wife's first bike tonight.


----------



## Tim457

Awesome Todd. Is this the same friend who's wife got all bunched up that you were urinating?

Pez you've found good stuff if I remember and you're within driving distance of The store above Roy Underhill's school too. But I think it's mostly just the randomness of when you find good things. I did just finally find a cheap Delta TP305 planer for $120 .


----------



## Tugboater78

Ive shat meh drawers…

6 new drawers together for the new kitchen cabinets i built..

First real use of a dado stack


----------



## ToddJB

> Awesome Todd. Is this the same friend who s wife got all bunched up that you were urinating?
> 
> - Tim


Yep , same one. Also the same one that did minor surgery on another friend in my garage.

Forgot this one. Climbing the widow maker.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A regular lumberjack their Todd. Hand him a saw and tell him to get started.


----------



## john2005

Looks like a mighty fine time there!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the shop is sweltering. But there's activity!

New top for a type of folding table my son picked up.




























And loving those outdoors pics, looks like an awesome time!


----------



## jmartel

So this happened. I honestly wasn't planning on picking up another bike for a while, but one thing leads to another and boom.


----------



## KelvinGrove

No problem Jmart, I accidentally bought a boat once.


----------



## Pezking7p

I love a bandit. I like 4 cylinders but I hate how vanilla they are, hence, the bandit is palatable. Sold my sv650s before moving to NC. Here's me at heartland park, Kansas circa 2007 I think. Shame I don't have more pics.










Found some other gems on photobucket from a few years ago…forgot how much muscle I actually gained while lifting…something about being married that kills my motivation to lift. How does Bhog do it?


----------



## jmartel

This is a Bandit 400. So, mini inline-4, 58ish hp. Should be fun to ride. Needs the same basic mods that the SV's need though with suspension and brakes. Luckily I think GSXR stuff swaps over easily. I want to turn it into a cafe racer project, but it's the wife's call since it's her bike. Can't bring it home till this weekend though.

And I've been back to lifting again for the last 2 1/2 weeks. So hopefully I'll be putting on some muscle and get rid of fat like I want to. Down 20 lbs already but have plenty more weight to lose.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats on dropping the twinkie jmart. Ive been packin em on lately and should probably quit my midnight oreo habit.

You probably shouldn't have posted the leather's pic Pez. Gonna soak jmarts panties. "ohhh how I wish I was that gas tank right about now"


----------



## Mosquito

You mean it's not normal to not gain more than 5lbs since high school? I never work out on purpose (handtool woodworking) and haven't really gained any weight. Gained 10lbs before we figured out my thyroid issues, but lost all 10 in a week after starting the meds 

I know, I know, "it'll catch up to me", as I've been warned lol


----------



## chrisstef

I was exactly the same Mos …. until this summer. Id fluctuate 5-10 lbs up or down from winter to summer but never really packed on any pounds since my first year in college. Apparently 35 is the year of the fat bastard. Im really embracing it.


----------



## ToddJB

At 29 is when it started hitting me.


----------



## DanKrager

Furniture disease is not fatal. It just feels bad when your chest drops into your drawers. I don't care how much you lose or work out, nobody gets out of here alive.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Hey any of you guys got electrostatic filters on your hanging air filters? Im contemplating dropping $50 on one for my delta rig. Quite tired of dumping cash on the throw aways.


----------



## JayT

> I was exactly the same Mos …. until this summer. Id fluctuate 5-10 lbs up or down from winter to summer but never really packed on any pounds since my first year in college. Apparently 35 is the year of the fat bastard. Im really embracing it.
> 
> - chrisstef


My metabolism really dropped off around age 33. Of course, knee problems forcing me to stop running and triathlons about the same time had nothing to do with it, right?

Finally back to some light running, but will likely top out at two 5 miles runs per week, instead of the 10-12 miles per workout I used to do.


----------



## jmartel

I used to run like 35 miles a week. Couldn't gain weight if I tried. Then I messed up my knee and my foot and had to stop running. Tried it a few times over the past couple years and my foot hurts bad enough that I can't walk the next day. Slow gain over the last 5 years to way above where I should be. Goal is to be back down to 160ish. Been doing a 5×5 lifting program for a few weeks plus biking and climbing at the gym.

My biggest problem is the volume of food I eat. Plus graduating college and finally having money, while being lazy and not wanting to cook means weight gain. But I've been pretty good about eating healthier and not so much food lately. On that note, I am going to get food from a food truck tonight…


----------



## Mosquito

I used to bike a lot (a short ride was going out for an hour long 20 mile ride with a friend). The summer before my senior year between when school was out for summer beginning of June, and end of August when I went back I managed to put just over 1600 miles on my bike. I quit riding my bike when I went to college, and haven't really picked it up again.

I'm sure it helps that I rarely go out to eat, don't drink any alcohol, pop, or otherwise artificially manufactured beverage (I drink mostly water, juice, and milk). Lots of calories not being consumed there.

You would have thought it would have hit me after I graduated college, going from walking a lot in college to sitting at a desk all day at work…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wall of text/brain dump/vent incoming.

I wanted to finish my thought on perspective and its perplexing (to me) station and effects. Sorry to backtrack, I was waylaid by a boss and then the weekend.

I stole this from the interwebs for use as an illustration of how subtle and unassuming its shove it can be:
.
.










*Tarantino's Inglorious Basterds centers around two independent attempts to assassinate the Nazi high-command during a Paris premiere of a new propaganda film. Split into 5 chapters, the film follows the plans of Amrican Lieutenant Aldo Raine (Brad Pitt) and his group of Jewish guerilla fighters, parallel to Shoshanna Dreyfus (Mélanie Laurent), a Jewish-in-hiding, as both plot to eliminate the high-ranking members of the Nazi party. Opposing to them is Colonel Hans Landa (Christoph Waltz), a cunning SS officer who is also the premier's Chief of Security. During the final chapter of the film, Landa captures Raine and one of his soldiers, Smithson Utivich (B. J. Novak), and offers them a deal - if they convince the Allied commanders to grant him immunity (amongst other benefits, such as his own private island), he will not alert the Nazi security forces and let Raine's remaining men continue their assassination plan (both parties are unaware of Shoshanna's plan).








The negotiating scene begins with both parties sitting opposite to one another on two sides of a somewhat small table. This shot sets the scene for the next few, and using clever camera placement Tarantino lets us know who exactly is in charge.
















As the conversation begins, both sides remark on the other's nickname in a somewhat cheerful exposition sequence. During this part, we get equal profile shots of Hans and Raine - the camera is placed so that their foreheads are matched in height, and the table is either a minor detail (in Landa's shots) or out of sight (Raine's shot).








Once the negotiations begin, we get a different story. During Landa's shots, Tarantino places the camera in a way that makes the same table seem huge. The phone and wine are spread apart, while the colonel sits comfortably in the center. He has a lot of room for himself - he is currently the stronger power, he is in charge.








During Raine's shot, however, the camera shows both him and Utivich in a completely different light. The camera is angled downwards to barely show the table, and both the phone and wine glasses block a notable portion of the shot to give a sense of claustrophobia. The small space, adding to the fact that both men are tied up and placed close together, signals that right now - they are powerless.








However, once Landa makes his offer, the scales tilt. No longer is he the sole, dominant force in the scene - Aldo has the power to either decline or accept Landa's offer (obviously Landa wants him to accept, otherwise he wouldn't have even brought it up). Landa offers the men wine, and suddenly his shot becomes crowded, he has less space - and thus less power.








Going back to Raine's shot, the phone is gone and the glasses are now right beside the Americans, barely obstructing anything. Aldo has more space in the shot to reflect that now, he has a better position in the negotiation.








And, once again, all of this is done using the perspective of a small, seemingly meaningless table.
*

It is something that's mundane yet omnipresent. It's taken for granted, overlooked, little considered, yet something that is used continually to navigate, orient and discern and owning the ability to donkey-punch the psyche.

Like that blue/black or white/gold dress picture a while back; it is accepted simultaneously and completely different by many of us. And that is the rub; it is in opposition to having an unmitigated truth/reality. My monkey mind is methodical (and I like to think thorough) but no matter the amount of time given to the planning or observation the action is based on a subjective state.

Perspective is constant, unyielding and entirely arbitrary… so it seems to ultimately come down to action and one's ability to react to the results because the ledge of reality from which we jump is fickle in the grasp.

*TLDR version:* Sup???! I'm not in the mood to work too hard this morning. How was your weekend?

Thanks for allowing me to ramble.


----------



## Mosquito

That was an interesting read, Tony. I liked the TLDR wrap up lol


----------



## jmartel

Never thought about that scene like that, Tony. Great movie though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are fantastic shots Todd, thanks. Looks like you had a good time. Which one of you took the knife-selfie as you spooned; you or the Dr.?


----------



## AnthonyReed

JMovie-goer, the write-up on the scene is some one else, I just wanted to use it as a precursor to my ramblings typed after it.


----------



## ToddJB

The man with the mustache is always in charge. Always.

Tony, the selfie was all me.

The Good Dr.: Uh, what's up? What's going on?
Me: Shhhh, just go with it
The Good Dr.: Okay.


----------



## TheFridge

I haven't weighed more of than 150 sinc high school when I weighed 155. I tried to eat some sandwiches but it didn't work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap!! Smitty is that a 4" forstner bit?


----------



## chrisstef

While that's a pretty cool narrative and analysis Tony im pretty sure that if I thought about that scene in the detail that was written my brain would explode. Im a 1+1 kinda fella. I don't need to trouble myself with finding the answer to "if the wind blew out of the north and the latter number 1 was wearing a denim skirt on a hazy day what color is the butterfly?" I despise philosophy.

Im kind of curious if my brain picked up on that when I watched that movie though. Im sure subliminally it did.

Weekend was cool. My wife was driving home on our road sunday and caught a glimpse of something in her rear view mirror so she turned back around to check it out. Well, what she saw were the legs of an old guy sticking up in the air because he fell on a slight hill. Dude's walker was next to him and said he'd been laying there for about 5 minutes. Luckily she knew the guy next door and the two of them were able to get OG upright again but he may have pooped in the process.


----------



## ToddJB

> Luckily she knew the guy next door
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm sure she did.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whether you think of it or not, is it there big guy. That is the charm.

Don't hate on philosophy. What did it ever do to you?

Nice save Mrs. Stef!!! Strain will make you poop sometimes…

Ha! @ Todd.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Ive been packin em on lately and should probably quit my midnight oreo habit.
> 
> - chrisstef


I think double stuff Oreos should be called Oreos and regular Oreos should be called "diet Oreos". But that's just Tim's opinion.


----------



## Mosquito

No, regular Oreos are regular, doublestuff Oreos are the good ones, and these are Diet Oreos:


----------



## KelvinGrove

No, those are just a damn rip of….like a strip joint--lots of looking but no real fun.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant help but hate on it. Too many questions not enough answers. It is or it isn't, there's no damn in between. The endless circle of questions drives me insane.

Well played Todd.

Diet oreos are stupid. How the hell im I suppose to stick a fork into the cream so I can dunk it in my milk without getting my fingers all messy or having that one crunchy spot? I guess one could go bhog style and fill a glass with them and top it off with milk. Let sit. Take it to the face.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm just sick of this false advertizing. 1.86 is not double, a$$hat$

And Tim, this photographer and I agree with you.










Also, I'm not sure why all Oreo's are not double stuffed mint. Seems like I'm pretty much smarter than Nabisco


----------



## Tim457

My thoughts on literary and movie analysis is that if you asked the author or filmmaker they would say, no what I was really trying for was… In other words disagree with over half of the analysis. But if I'm honest I'd admit that part of that opinion is just me covering for not understanding things at that level. Interesting thoughts nonetheless, Tony.

Yeah my metabolism slowed way down right at 30. I went from being able to eat more than almost anyone else in the office and not gaining any weight to having to suddenly watch how much I ate. Currently I'm on a slow gain because I'm liking my midnight snacks also. But I'm working out at the same time so that's good for something I guess. I'm still within about 10 lbs from my high school weight.


----------



## ToddJB

Welp, just got some bad news. The car started knocking on my trip back from the mountains so I dropped it off at the mechanic last night. Seems like I've blown a piston bearing, which apparently means a full engine rebuild or engine replacement. 

Likely neither of those things are financially worth it on a 99 Trooper. He's getting back to me later today with some actual numbers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Metabolism sure slows at 50, let me tell you.

Yep, a 4" forstner. I posted that rack somewhere in LJs… Wonder where? Maybe Rust Finds?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Todd.

That is monstrous Smitty, I had not noticed that part of your arsenal before.


----------



## john2005

Likely not Todd. Bum deal.

I actually don't like the filling in oreos, so whoever sends me their address first will be the recipient of all of my fillings from here on out…


----------



## ToddJB

It happens. The reality is I haven't had to buy a car in 13 years - so I'm due. I bought a civic in 01/02 and drove it until I got hit by a semi and that payout bought the trooper. Both were great cars. Likely we'll get a more fam friendly car, and I'll absorb our Forester.


----------



## Mosquito

I know my Forester will probably stick around until it's no longer financially reasonable to keep it, which will hopefully be a while


----------



## chrisstef

Sucks Todd. Hopefully you can pick up a sweet minivan. Flannel seats. Ballin.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, it'll likely have a 3rd row, but in my heart I'm trying to avoid the minivan. Unless it's a sweet 80's astrovan.


----------



## ShaneA

Dang, now I am going to have to get some Oreos at the next grocery visit. The mint ones are divine.

Good thing I went with the elastic waistbands on the latest round of pants! Just caved into the pressure

Edit: is astrovan really just code for a 4 door Prius?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Car spending = sucks. Definitely.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Edit: is astrovan really just code for a 4 door Prius? - ShaneA


 - No. It is far more insidious.


----------



## walden

Sorry to hear it Todd!


----------



## ToddJB

> Edit: is astrovan really just code for a 4 door Prius? - ShaneA -
> 
> No. It is far more insidious.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You can try to deflect all you want.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## Tim457

> Welp, just got some bad news. The car started knocking on my trip back from the mountains so I dropped it off at the mechanic last night. Seems like I ve blown a piston bearing, which apparently means a full engine rebuild or engine replacement.
> 
> Likely neither of those things are financially worth it on a 99 Trooper. He s getting back to me later today with some actual numbers.
> 
> - ToddJB


So a walrus has some car trouble and drops off his car at the repair shop. The mechanic takes a look and says it looks like you've blown a seal. The walrus says no, honestly that's just mayonnaise from lunch!

That sucks though Todd.


----------



## 489tad

I thought it was "just fix the dam car and leave my personal life out of it." (wet dream song)


----------



## woodcox

Well that sucks Todd! When I was green I assisted in putting a manual tranny in a Windstar. I've seen one other done that way, fun swap option for awhile.

Ed: Chevy Lumina APV van is a classic!

Ed 2: though you do resemble a westfalia/ euro van kinda guy.


----------



## RPhillips

> Well, it ll likely have a 3rd row, but in my heart I m trying to avoid the minivan. Unless it s a sweet 80 s astrovan.
> 
> - ToddJB


In all seriousness…never thought in my life I would drive a mini-van, more or less ever buy said min-van, but I have to be honest… I love it. My wife begged and begged… so being the great guy that I am (she cut me off), I offer to peruse said vehicle. After a week or two of looking, I ended up getting an '05 Odyssey and have been 100% satisfied with it. It took me a while before I would drive it… solo. BUT then it happened, all of a sudden it didnt' matter any more… I would drive this over my truck…Having small kids, this beats out any other vehicle I owned. Prior to this we had a Forrester…

on a positive note… next vehicle is mine… Can you say… Jeep Rubicon Unlimited HardRock Edition

...nothing restores manliness like a Jeep


----------



## TheFridge

Them windstars had some root for a minivan. We used to dog my moms van hard and it kept on goin.


----------



## bandit571

3.8 V6 Chrysler Town & Country, with the stow&go seats. I can stow the middle and rear seats and haul a lot of stuff….Yep, seem to like them….22 mpg, too.


----------



## Pezking7p

Need the rag top wrangler.

Tony I never knew you were so deep (though I'm guessing Stef knows just how deep you really are)


----------



## DanKrager

Yep, same Bandit. Just hauled over 600 lbs of machinery back from way north country (720 miles in one day) in one. Almost 200,000 miles on it but it runs and runs and runs and runs and runs and runs and runs. Next day, seats up it hauls grandkids and stuff. 
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Crown royal Apple: not for me. Someone left a bottle at my house and it's a good reminder why I stick to my brown liquor.

Speaking of which. I'm surprised more of you blokes don't homebrew.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah I've come to realize that people (me included) make fun of minivans until they figure out how handy they are. We aren't planning on buying one anytime soon since our current vehicles are doing fine but we rented one on vacation and it was shocking how much easier it was to haul the kids and their stuff around. After that it was clear how much more hassle just about anything else is.

Cool Dan, enquiring minds want to know, what did you pick up?


----------



## Mosquito

I used to have a Custom '99 Chevy Astro Van, thing was pretty sweet, no complaints other than gas mileage really (18)


----------



## DanKrager

I'll have pictures ready later this week Tim. They have to develop.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

My metabo is all over the place. Teenage years i was around 170, around 24-25 i remember my initial physical for my current employer. Weighed in at 145, thats rather low for being just shy of 6'2". Am now 36 (37 in 6 days) and been hovering around 215 for last 5-10 yrs, give or take 10 lbs depending on time of the year.

Back Surgeon sent me pamplets home before my surgery in regards to my BMI. Next visit i brought them amd asked him if i was obese, since im supposed to be around 180 according to them. He looked me.over and said "by no means". I went from 145-210 by packing on musclemass, though i am picking up some lovehandles in last 2 years.

Sanded, finished, and installed 5 of 6 drawers in my kitchen cabinets today. though we had a couple tornados touch down within 5 miles of here today. Lots of downed trees and powerlines and people missing stuff from thier yards. All i had was a yard umbrella fall over. Just kept at it, after clearing a path to basement for the.kiddos, just in case.

Watched video this morning. I think something similar for part of my shop would come in handy.

Minivans are pretty handy, fiance refuses to have one though


----------



## jmartel

> Speaking of which. I m surprised more of you blokes don t homebrew.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Only thing I've dabbled in is hard cider. Stupid easy to make and tastes good with a high alcohol content. What's not to like?


----------



## ToddJB

Minivan lovers unite!

Thanks for the thoughts guys, but as of now, we will not be picking up a minivan. Bankers gotta represent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Table has a top now!


















Anyone recognize the wood type? I don't know it. Has a shimmer to it, not incredibly hard.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A close up:


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Smitty. You said it was a drop leaf, right? Are you going to remake leaves too?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx, Todd. It's actually a 'drop legs' table. Interesting mechanism, I'll get close-ups to post tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

Turns out I only saw the price for the 4' mahogany slabs at $45. And they are only 16" wide. For a general purpose workbench top I'd have to buy 2 8'ers at $85 each. No thanks. I'll stick with plywood.


----------



## Pezking7p

Smitty, red grandis?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is that a wood? Red grandis? Gotta look that one up!


----------



## CL810

Smitty, is it lightweight? Hard to tell with photos but it looks very similar to some butternut I have. Butternut is 28 lb per cu. ft. while cherry is 38. It's also soft.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just an awesome shop…

You do such nice work Smitty.

It looks like a folding (card) table. The legs are fantastic, your son has a good eye.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a tough one Smitty, I also see some butternut qualities and texture to it.


----------



## walden

Looks great Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Butternut would make more sense (from a 'provenance' perspective) than Red Grandis. And yes, it's lightweight! I'm calling that a Match, thanks Clayton!

The material is salvage stuff, looks like the boards made up some kind of casework back in the 20s/30s (WAG) but otherwise was ragged. Certainly not the best choice for a top that will get banged around, but thought I'd give it a try. Needs some filler in a couple legacy nail holes then a light sanding, then some custom poly blend for a finish to get 'er done and out of the shop.

EDIT: And thanks for the compliments. Lots of shavings made to thin this material to about 5/8" (like the original top) and joint it into shape!


----------



## duckmilk

I'm interested to see the table leg mechanism Smitty.

Justin, I built one similar to that in 2013, I think. It was based on one that Steve Shannesy (sp) of Popularwoodworking posted.










Notice that using his plan, all the drawer spaces are the same, but some drawers are deeper, and they can all be switched around to any position, though I have never had the need to do that.


----------



## TheFridge

i have some really pinkish red grandis I'm gonna make into a girly jewelry box eventually. It similar to an oak but not quite as hard or porous and works well. Haven't messed with it a whole lot. Just what I could get from a local shops scrap bin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've worked a couple of pieces of what I thought was 'brown oak', or 'bog oak'. Now I'm thinking that stuff was actually butternut.

Ah, so much wood, so little time!


----------



## chrisstef

Ah, so much wood, so little time!

Unless your Hog or Tony. Those boys are dedicated to their craft.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmm Hmm.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Ah, so much wood, so little time!
> 
> Unless your Hog or Tony. Those boys are dedicated to their craft.
> 
> - chrisstef


Now that's funny stuff, right there.


----------



## theoldfart

Ozawa Hall at Tanglewood, waiting for Wynton Marsallis. Gonna be a good night.


----------



## chrisstef

Marsallis …. Thats the chicken that you get at weddings. The one with the mushrooms. Yuck.


----------



## theoldfart

Yep, that's the one!


----------



## theoldfart

Doors open


----------



## putty

Kevin, that is nice. Bring your own beer too? What's in the cooler?


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like a long trail to me ^


----------



## Pezking7p

> Ozawa Hall at Tanglewood, waiting for Wynton Marsallis. Gonna be a good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


Mad jelly. Played trumpet until I was 22 or so. I think I bought a wynton cd only after buying a miles Davis cd.

Remember CDs?


----------



## theoldfart

Good call Stef, also MacFoochie's Scottish ale from Atlantic Brewing. Cheers!


----------



## john2005

Sweet Kev! Enjoy

Latest acquisition around here?



















Not the rarest bike ever, but cool none the less. It will be cooler if I get the 3spd hub to work…


----------



## TheFridge

My dad always says he never had a chance to split some dark oak before he married my mom. Which is weird because he's chopped down a lot of oak trees.


----------



## Tugboater78

> My dad always says he never had a chance to split some dark oak before he married my mom. Which is weird because he s chopped down a lot of oak trees.
> 
> - TheFridge


<. < >.>


----------



## lateralus819

Thats funny I live near little falls NY. Cool bike.


----------



## RPhillips

Lat, did you get my PM about that block plane?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Don't take it personal Rob. Lat's kind of a snob.


----------



## walden

Just bought the Byrd Shelix cutter head for the DeWalt 735. I'll let you know how it goes when it gets here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Table mechanism…



















The rod cature piece (please pardon the phillips screws):










Folded up:










Adding finish:


----------



## walden

Looks great Smitty! That wood looks beautiful with the finish on.

There is a Stanley 77 with six cutter heads for sale on eBay for $630…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-Doweling-Rod-Turning-Machine-No-77-6-Cutters-Wood-Working-/252026280335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aadefd98f


----------



## TheFridge

Nice. It's Almost what cypress would look like as a hardwood with open grain. Some good lookin stuff.

So I did my first turning on my lathe. I think it came out well. Ribbed for his/her pleasure. Yeah I think I'm gonna go into mass production since I have another 2 lathes from my CL pickup. Just pm me if you want one. Thinking of making a model with ebony gabon about 2' long. It'll the be headliner of my new product line.










Don't know how it's possible since I haven't even posted it yet, but Tony already has one preordered. Thank you for your business.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe make it out of "redwood"???


----------



## RPhillips

Probably a little small for the fellas here's likings

Fridge, where are you located? I could be interested in that Lathe.


----------



## chrisstef

I wonder how many dongs have been made as a woodworkers first turning. I'll open the line at 40%.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Actually I'd be more interested in that illicit substance in the can (mineral spirits) than the ribbed tom-thumb. Wanna smuggle some of that to CA?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like a wonderful show Kev.

That is a great looking bike John.

Where the hell is 7'?


----------



## chrisstef

7 just had his "second wedding" and is down in Disney on the honeymoon. July … in Florida … solid call.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! Solid indeed…. He's a silly fugger.


----------



## theoldfart

^^ great, I'll be in FL week after next. Good times, NOT


----------



## jmartel

> Actually I d be more interested in that illicit substance in the can (mineral spirits) than the ribbed tom-thumb. Wanna smuggle some of that to CA?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Find me enough business and I'll haul a Trailer full south of the (Oregon) border. Smokey and the bandit style.


----------



## TheFridge

> Probably a little small for the fellas here s likings
> 
> Fridge, where are you located? I could be interested in that Lathe.
> 
> - RPhillips


South Louisiana near Baton Rouge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks JCapone. If I hear enough chatter on the street I'll let you know.

$3.99 a gallon fuel today. Eff you, you greedy bastards.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn that's spendy T. Good thing you scored the Prius. We (Connecticut) usually lead the way in high gas prices. Ive been reading that the price should come down considerably by early fall after the Iran deal. Id love to see some sub $2.00 gas and oil for this winter. 3 years ago we were paying close to $4 a gal for heating oil.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's a fracas over a new $0.10 tax the state hit the oil companies with, the oil companies are showing their muscle. Dirty bastards.


----------



## chrisstef

That's cool. Nothing better than a big oil vs big gvmt pissing match. Eff em both.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amen.


----------



## TheFridge

4$ wow. 2.35$ at the circle K next to the job.


----------



## ToddJB

$1.43 here, due to all the weed subsidies. Premium is $4.20 though - hippies.


----------



## ShaneA

$2.60 here.

Damn hippies


----------



## chrisstef

$1.43 gas and legal weed. Pack the uhaul honey, were headin west!


----------



## jmartel

Right at about $3 here at the cheap stations. $3.30ish elsewhere.


----------



## ToddJB

I was lying. But I think it's something like 2.5ish


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

$2.74 this AM. Illinois fuel tax is very high. Not Rocky Mountain High, not like that. High as in, well, uhm, oh never mind…


----------



## Pezking7p

I paid $2.70 for diesel last week. In Virginia it's about $0.30 cheaper.


----------



## RPhillips

in Indy, just paid $2.44 a gallon or $0.6445 a liter for you at the northern border.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you fellas seen anyone turn an old treadle powered sewing machine base into a lathe? Were wrecking a house owned by a serious hoarder and after the fox hauled ass from the garage i spied at least 3 of the treadle bases in there. Fox scared the ballsagna outta me from about 15'.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have wondered about that too Stef. Or a grinder at least.

For the record a fox is the size of a hefty cat….


----------



## ToddJB

Grinders and Scroll saws are a better fit. If you were just doing pens and the like I think it would be fine, but for serious turning you would want a substantial fly wheel to give you torque and momentum.


----------



## ToddJB

I think an ideal set up would be to have a long arbor across the top with a bunch of different grinding stones and buffing wheels.

Kinda like this-ish


----------



## 489tad

2.99 no hippie gas here.

Demoing while high.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh it was a solid 40lbs fox. He was no kitty. We were afraid there were pups in there but none to be seen. Didnt wanna make any mommys defensive.

Hmm grinding wheel. I could dig that. I could also get into a baby lathe for knobs n stuffs. Maybe a multi purpose joint?


----------



## Tim457

This guy:
https://www.youtube.com/user/QueticoChris
That managed to get a treadle lathe video to go viral said he tried to use a treadle sewing machine base first but it broke apart. But light duty tool handles and plane parts might just work alright.

That's a nice setup Todd, I wonder why that's not more common.


----------



## jmartel

> Didnt wanna make any mommys defensive.
> 
> - chrisstef


Deal enough with that at home?


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef needs a lathe to make "knobs n stuff". Tony making a cross country trip to do a custom knob fitting?

State of the Shop: Getting There. Used up four more cans of spray foam on the shop walls tonight. Looks like I'm going to have to foam every board joint, I'm thinking 8 more cans of spray foam. But I got the doors on my new cabinet, and I got the new door threshold built. I also got the new 50 gallon compressor installed in the next room over and ran an air line into the shop. When it kicks on you can hardly hear it!!! I slacked off this week, though, wanted to have the whole shop sealed up so I could use A/C this weekend and start making furniture. Probably not quite going to make it, but we'll see.


















Before (complete with split log transition):



























After:


----------



## TheFridge

Pez, how big of a difference has enclosing the ceiling made?


----------



## chrisstef

Damn straight jmart. I try to limit pissing off only one woman a week.

Can i vote for a ceiling fan or 3 pez?

Mama's bout to perform a lil surgery. Tick extraction. No bueno, its a little one.

Gonna peep that vid after surgery. Thanks tim.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, how big of a difference has enclosing the ceiling made?
> 
> - TheFridge


Some, but not much. The biggest difference is early in the day when the sun is starting to beat down…..usually cooler than outside until early afternoon if it's sunny outside.


----------



## KelvinGrove

2.25 to 2.50 in North GA today.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I like the long arbor grinder-buffer…where did those bearing races come from?


----------



## TheFridge

I think you get those pillow blocks from just about any bearing supply house bud.


----------



## Pezking7p

mcmaster.com will ship them to your house. Probably not the cheapest option, though.

Stef, I think some ceiling fans might be good actually. Two maybe? Three seems like a lot for my shop. Or maybe I can get a bigass fan.


----------



## DanKrager

Too late now Pez, but I would have used treated lumber (or hedge) for the threshold. It'll be good for a while. The whole thing is looking very attractive for a shop. At least one fan for sure unless you've got a good cross breeze going. 
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

It's treated lumber and angled away from the door by a few degrees.


----------



## chrisstef

Doood. Those bigass fans are redonkulous! I was talking with an electrical at a walk through for a new fitness center and the architect called for like an 8' fan. Was somethin like $12k.

One in each bay would be cool. I bet they would really help. And look pretty bitchin.

Gotta say that your shed turned shop has some serious momentum towards being kickass.


----------



## DanKrager

For Tim's inquiring mind. I got the pictures "developed" and here is what I picked up from MN. It's all cleaned up, dressed in its stock showroom gear, and no place to go. I have to make room for it in my shop, and then it will be officially crowded. It was custom assembled by Dick Sorenson, a salesman demonstrator for Tony Fox, for his personal use. It got so little use that the bearings are not even broken in yet. It's a small world…he said he recognized me when we met, not having seen each other since circa 1980. I used to be a dealer for Fox Industries SuperShop, so we could have met, but I couldn't have picked him out of a line up. Maybe if his face had wood grain….??? Met his daughter and SIL…sweet people. 








DanK
Edit: Yes, I already have one…so what's your point?


----------



## TheFridge

I've seen some 15'+ big ass fans. Them dudes push some air.


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, sorry. Down here treated lumber is dyed green. If it ain't green it ain't treated.

Fridge, that little shop would go airborne with one of those fans! 
DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Off to earn a paycheck

When i get home got 2 cabinets to do finishwork on and build a bunch of uppers









They will be going on each side of the stove to replace the crappy old ones.









Corner cabinet is one i did last time i was in. Custom countertops i have, plywood with "laminate" covered hardboard. That will be replaced by syp "butcher block" custom ordered by the boss, and made by me before long. Have the boards dryin out in the back shop waiting for my attention.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, looking good, brother.

Dan, I've never seen a super shop. Any advantages over the shopsmith?


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, the SuperShop is a Shopsmith on steroids. You can see it has the same origins. It weighs about three times as much and the rated HP of the main motor is about the same (2 HP) but it comes from DC motors making a significantly higher torque. The motors are electronically controlled so that they don't bog down quite as fast under big load and are variable speed, eliminating the pesky mechanical drive of the Shopsmith. Tony Fox and Magna Engineering parted ways over how to upgrade the Shopsmith. Tony wanted to serve the metal working hobbyist, but the directors of Shopsmith wanted to go another direction but still focusing on woodworking. So Tony left and started his own company building these. He was clever to make an adapter that would allow this machine to operate any Shopsmith attachment. There is a Shopsmith band saw run by my other one through the PTO. Over the years I've collected enough equipment to take full advantage of the metal lathe and milling capabilities of the machine. It falls short of a geared thread cutting engine lathe, but is remarkably capable, its main shortfall is cutting threads. There is no way to coordinate the linear travel of the table with the rotation of the head. In a conversation with Tony about that, he pointed out the odd shaped plastic panel on the headstock (where the logo is) and explained that is where he planned to put the CNC controls when he got it figured out. Never happened. I've given a LOT of thought how to do it mechanically. Never happened. But to have a pretty comprehensive woodworking tool and metal working tool in 12 sq ft footprint is pretty remarkable. 600 lbs portable to boot. I confess, I'm in love. 
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sweet Pez! Love that space.

Surgery Stef?

Congrats Dan.

Coming along Tug.


----------



## chrisstef

Surgery? Yea but just an extraction of a little baby tick embedded in my shoulder fat. Came out nice and clean though. Hoping for no bullseye.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My meaning was how did it go? Sorry I wasn't more clear and glad you got it out.


----------



## ToddJB

Interesting stuff, Dan. Thanks for the low down.


----------



## theoldfart

Bullseye no bueno. Have you had the Lyme Disease shot Stef?


----------



## DanKrager

I thought this was a pretty neat thingy for tick removal. The method almost guarantees the entire tick is removed. I have them on my wish list.
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope this is real:


----------



## jmartel

It's real, Tony.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/S+Delaware+Ave+%26+E+Rusk+Ave,+Milwaukee,+WI+53207/@42.9912657,-87.8834659,75m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x8805178fc0298b0b:0xee9a5126290a95a3


----------



## walden

That's awesome!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!

Thanks JSlueth.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure ive had the shot kevin but im definately keeping my eye on things. No rings so far

Thats hilarious tony.

Ive used the "tick key" before which is a similar device. It worked great on our lab. Popped those buggers right out.


----------



## woodcox

Ha! My three year old this morning,"less talking, more driving dad!"


----------



## chrisstef

So unfiltered. I love when kids tell ya like it is.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, just got home from work…time for a double Jameson' a shower and bed….today was a damn, looooong day in Chattanooga.


----------



## lateralus819

Splines done! Phew.


----------



## walden

Lat: The box looks great!!

Tim: I can only imagine. I figured you were involved on the "law" side of things when I heard about it.


----------



## widdle

> $1.43 gas and legal weed. Pack the uhaul honey, were headin west!
> 
> - chrisstef


Sorry Dude…We're full…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That does look awesome, Lat!


----------



## racerglen

Nuff said. Too much on the go..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks incredibly organized to my eye, Glen.


----------



## racerglen

Might be organized Smitty, but tooooo much, a 45 in process, 2" auger, Atkins saw, D-8 thumbhole handle, etc, not to meantion the stuff on the floor and the other bench.
Work on one for a bit, then another, need to finish some stuff but things like the Atkins blade give my shoulder fits after a while ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Solid work on that handle, saw it on the other thread, nice job.

I have too many saws.


----------



## racerglen

Thanks ! Never have too many of anything, snicker, but where to put it is an over the top thing at this stage..


----------



## ShaneA

TGIF

You guys ever go through woodworking droughts? I mean really enjoy woodworking. Lots of things to love about it. However, sometimes I find that I will not flip on the machines for 4 or 5 weeks. It can be compounded if I leave the shop a mess after the last project. Meaning the 1st good portion of time will have to be spent organizing. I am in one of those droughts now. I have some picture frames I need to put another coat of oil on, and I still need to do the trim for my kitchen project I started last year. Doesn't seem to stop me from daydreaming about new projects though. Plus the fact that is 90plus in the shop hinders things a bit too.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm always daydreaming of new projects…


----------



## JayT

> Plus the fact that is 90plus in the shop hinders things a bit too.
> 
> - ShaneA


That's my big hinderance now, too. I'll be in the shop tomorrow, but can turn on the little window A/C in the morning and keep it comfortable all day. Tough to get out there in the evening when it takes the A/C a couple hours to cool the shop down to a reasonable temp.

I go through a several week long woodworking drought pretty much every year. What's wierd is how it always seems to coincide with archery deer season. ;-)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep…thinking of new projects and doing new projects are two different things. Air conditioning? What's that?

Anywho, today is the first day of vacation. Cutting grass, getting packed, and looking forward to being gone for a week .

And love the project Lat. The wife wants a purple heart box.


----------



## TheFridge

> Plus the fact that is 90plus in the shop hinders things a bit too.
> 
> - ShaneA
> 
> That s my big hinderance now, too. I ll be in the shop tomorrow, but can turn on the little window A/C in the morning and keep it comfortable all day. Tough to get out there in the evening when it takes the A/C a couple hours to cool the shop down to a reasonable temp.
> 
> I go through a several week long woodworking drought pretty much every year. What s wierd is how it always seems to coincide with archery deer season. ;-)
> 
> - JayT


Football season here


----------



## walden

The newest "old" addition to the shop: a Plumb brand adze faced 16 oz hammer. I cleaned up the head and gave it a new handle. Below it is the blacksmith-made hammer I picked up earlier this year.

Have a great weekend everyone!

Edit: Shane: I go through woodworking droughts all the time, but I find they give me more energy for a project when I come back to the shop.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Walden.

Took the day yesterday to go cruisin' around with the Mrs. to look at cars. Test drove a bunch of options and she's landed on a Honda Pilot.

So now the CL search is on. Actually going to go check one out tonight.


----------



## walden

Good luck Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

I like the pilots todd. One of the guys in the office took one well over 200k miles. Tv in the back of the seat for the kids too.

College throwback









On the left. Yup, thats a turtleneck sweater. And those two pi$$holes in the snow. My eyes.


----------



## jmartel

I need to get another medium-large hammer. Somehow I lost mine and the only ones I have left is a tiny one and a small sledge.


----------



## bandit571

3 pounder to "tap"four boxes of flooring into place,,,so far









Already wore out a plastic tapping block, and a wooden one too. Also have "killed" 2 Killians Irish Reds. Four more chilling out…

90 degrees outside, one thunderstorm after another has rolled through today….can you say STICKY???


----------



## 489tad

Todd why don't you want spend a day out of your life haggling with a car salesman?

I'll have to see how many hammers I have.


----------



## TheFridge

He said "kiss the wood" huh huh huh


----------



## bandit571

Five boxes of flooring have been installed, so far.. And I am on the third bottle of Killiains Irish Red….at this rate….will need more beer!


----------



## ksSlim

bandit--I usually buy a case for a flooring project.


----------



## bandit571

Well…I am a 1/4 of the way through this job…....yep, will need more Killians…

That plastic Tapping block they have you buy? Already broke it. Now have a 2×2 White Oak block to beat on….

Only got my big toe once today…..maybe I should break out the steel toes…..


----------



## Buckethead

I've missed a bunch. I'm an outsider. A loner. A rebel. You guys wouldn't understand. (Forget about me IM NO GOOD FOR U)

But anyways, I responded to a CL ad for a Robland X31 (5 in one machine) sliding table saw, shaper, 12" jointer and planer, plus a mortiser. Operates on three mackin 3HP 220 Single phase motors. Dood is axing $2k but I'd bet I could walk it home for a grandiose. I read the 4um to get a line on the machine. Loren had one, and though he didn't call it garbage, said it lacked in accurate thicknessing, jointer tables weren't flat, and are cumbersome, but liked the mortiser. He retired his. I'm no Loren ;-), but since he knows machines, I really need to listen, and pass.

ITS ALL ABOUT ME










So if you guys could kindly talk me into buying this machine, I'd greatly appreciate it. K thx.


----------



## walden

Haha. Bucket: I'll talk you into buying that if you will talk me into a Stanley dowel cutting machine. Costs about $600 and would only get used about three times a year…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And bucket, walden has me watching dowel machines too, now.

Maybe it's best we're outsiders and rebels and loners every once in awhile.


----------



## Buckethead




----------



## TheFridge

Point break is on vh1. Just sayin…


----------



## walden

Haha. Nice Smitty. Your wife can send me hate mail if she wants.


----------



## DanKrager

Walden, that doweling machine is MINE MINE MINE! i promised myself not to rush into it.

Bucket, I've lusted over multipurpose machines a LOT over the years and the only one that has held my attention is Felder. Roblands do not have a reputation for initial quality, but that doesn't mean they can't be fettled. The main thing to look after is can you put up with the switchover efforts. Sometimes they get pretty annoying, especially if the accuracy is affected. $1000 for an x31? I'd drive awhile for that deal, but I'd take something other than a minivan…
DanK
Edit: I just noticed the big shaper head standing there. That's $600 all by itself. There has to be at least one $200 cutter buried there somewhere. If you can get it for 1K, you'd have a bargain I'd say. Almost a you suck.


----------



## walden

Dan: PLEASE buy it so I won't. My wallet is crying after getting the shelix cutter head for thickness planer.


----------



## DanKrager

Ha, Walden, you're not getting any sympathy from me! I just bought a whole machine! 
DanK


----------



## woodcox

Walden, how much did the shelix cut the noise down compared to knives?


----------



## 7Footer

Really glad I just read 400 replies… ya filthy animals.
gamers, butt rock, camping, cabinets, tables, minivans, buttplugs (fridge), height/weight (6'6" / 245), inglorious terds, biker Boyz, ticks.

Stef is correct, I married the same person 2x without even breaking up. I tell ya, power of the pu$$y. 2 more days in disney world and then drive to Miami and get on a ship for a few days where we can actually relax, bUT we are still having fun. WDW is fugging crazy yo.

So effin humid here. And no good beer! And wifey is already in love with orlando… lol

Here ya go J-rection, took a couple Lego pics just for you, saw this tonight at downtown disney, pretty effin crazy.



























Upside-down tree, uber cool


















Edit: stupid photo orientation I'm too lazy to fix it. Night fellas!


----------



## jmartel

Would you be surprised if I told you that I've been to that lego store at Downtown disney? Was walking through going to dinner and of course had to stop in. That was like 9 or 10 years ago though.

Animals: That Busch Gardens?


----------



## walden

Woodcox: It just came today. Installing it next week, so I'll let you know.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Watch for pirates on the cruise there Jmart! Especially the ones with big Hooters and lace up bodices…










...wouldn't mind being captured by on of them myself!


----------



## johnstoneb

Woodcox
The shelix cuts the noise a bunch but the fan and motor are still pretty noisy. You still need hearing protection. You might be able to use it without disturbing the neighbors.


----------



## Pezking7p

Once I tried to do about 10 minutes of planing without earplugs…my ears weren't right for hours after that. I would trade my left Stef for a quiet planer. Actually at this point I would take any planer. I'm about to the point that I'm going to buy a new one.

7' is goin on a boat! drink some drinks for me.


----------



## 7Footer

Will do Pez-eroni!

Def wouldn't surprise me j. The animals are on the kilimanjaro safari tour at animal kingdom. . Very cool.

"Careful boss, there's guerillas in them woods" 
^best movie ever.


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome is working on Saturday pretty much a month straight. Even awesomer is working on Saturday in the attic of a guy guy who was an electricians helper once or twice, 25 years ago, and screwed up the his wiring throughout his house. And you have to fix it. In the attic. In the summer.

Sometimes. Every so often. I love my job.

Check this video out. A fine citizen of Baton Rouge complaining about the bus system. It is so awesome. Don't know what they were thinking when they aired this interview.

"Baton rouge CATS customers are fed up"


----------



## Tim457

You got nothin Fridge. Heat advisory here for a forecast high temp of, I kid you not, 92 degrees. Also MWTCA meet and auction today. Read em and weep boys:


----------



## chrisstef

That interview is amazing fridge. Definately the bus' fault she didnt get those jobs.

Mid 90's here tomorrow. Shook out all the parts for the playscape. 2 hours. No hardware. Awesome. Next weekend we try again.


----------



## jmartel

I gotta say that I enjoyed this interview more.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, maybe I'll be able to make one of those MWTCA meets know that I have decent hours.

Adios to the Westfall's party tonight. Stop on by if your in the hood;-)

Movers start packing my LNs on Monday.


----------



## chrisstef

Make sure you give them a hig before they hit the box red. Ohh and take it easy on the lime-a-ritas tonight. Dont wanna see ya end up all curled up on your bench stroking the ln's.


----------



## jmartel

Good luck with the move, Red. Hopefully nothing goes missing during it.


----------



## ToddJB

Pick up any goodies, Tim?

Here's to an uneventful move , Red.

Stef has no nuts


----------



## jmartel

Brought the new bike home this morning. Fun little thing. Needs some work, but I'd say it's going to be worth it.










This shows some of the damage that wasn't shown before. Not too bad. Can be easily touched up. Will probably repaint the bike for the wife over the winter. Both bikes will be repainted, actually.


----------



## DanKrager

Jthoughtful, wouldn't it have been cheaper, maybe even more fun, just to add a seat to yours?
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Yeah Todd, it was ridiculous. 400 lots and unfortunately I didn't get there early enough to really go through them carefully so I just bid low and took the risk they would be decent. Lots of things went so cheap it was crazy. Plane lots went for as low as $5. I missed a Stanley 98,99, and 79 set that went for $60. Some things went for a lot that I didn't realize were worth anything like a couple lots of a few wooden rulers for $30 each and the tobacco tins went for a lot.

Here's my haul. 









Stanley 50 with only 3 cutters, and another part missing, but decent for the price
Spear and Jackson saw with nice stamp on the plate
3 more saws for $2.50, one a Disston Phila and one a Disston USA
4 molding planes, 2 are side beads with near perfect boxing
3 bevel guages, 2 spokeshaves, 2 leather shaves, saw set, Stearns 85 marking guage, and an odd Ideal 114 hammer/stake thing.
Oh and the Stanley miter box I didn't want but couldn't let it go without putting in the $2.50 minimum bid. If anyone is interested in it for parts, let me know. Doesn't have a number on it, but the mitre box thread can figure it out I'm sure.


----------



## jmartel

> Jthoughtful, wouldn t it have been cheaper, maybe even more fun, just to add a seat to yours?
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I've got a passenger seat for my bike, and I even left the passenger pegs on. Of course, what passes for a passenger seat for that bike is basically 1/2" of foam over top of a hard plastic seat pan. Plus my wife wanted her own bike anyway. So now we have 2 bikes.

I don't like riding with a passenger anyway. Throws off the handling of the bike and just makes low speed maneuvering more difficult.


----------



## 7Footer

Cigar City Jai Alai, you my only friend. (Thurgood Jenkins voice)


----------



## chrisstef

Abba zabba ^

Doctor said i need a backiotomy!


----------



## theoldfart

^ and I thought he would recommend an addadictomy


----------



## TheFridge

My lawyer had sex with my mama!

Edit: why!

Edit 2: bitch get off me! I'm impotent!

Edit 3: what part of Jamaica? Near da beach! Booiiiiiii!


----------



## RPhillips

"Abba-Zaba, You My Only Friend"


----------



## 7Footer

Right near da beach. ... boyeeeee!

Edit: I don't wanna be the first ninja to die from a crossbow.

Old fart got jokes! I love it.

Buckethizzle- I know you're in the vicinity.. you had the Jai Alai? Easily best beer I've had since I've been here.. not even a contest. That shizzle is the bizzle ZOMG


----------



## ToddJB

Busy weekend.

Car bought.










Boy made his first woodworking project, with just a bit of assistance from dad.










Little one trying to fill up some boots










Finished my c-rings










And made a squatty wacker that I'm going to send along with the stereo parts.


----------



## woodcox

L of a weekend indeed Todd! Shaggy's trepidation with his operator is apparent by the look in his eyes, lol. 
Mrs. Todd has good instincts, glad she likes it. 
Solid work all around there, especially with the boot filler. Big brother has his work cut out with him later on, she is a doll!


----------



## chrisstef

Please tell me jack is rockin a run dmc tshirt.


----------



## 489tad

My son had to see a jazz composer for school. So I start taking some pics and wify "what are you doing"? Taking some pictures for tony. Shakes her head, "lumberjocks".

Great pics Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Just tell her to be happy that you at least had your pants on this time Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fourth coat applied to butternut table top.


----------



## racerglen

Aw that's beeutiful Smitty, very nice !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Glen!

If I can round up a half-dozen pics, there may be a project post in order. I have more of the butternut stock that's just the way it started with this build (dirty, twisted, knotted, etc. etc.) so that'd be a good foundation. If I knew how much work it'd be to get into shape, might not have used the material. But I'm liking it now, even though it's probably too soft for a table table.


----------



## chrisstef

Is butternut in the same janka region as walnut? Ive heard of butternut as white walnut.

90 degrees at 9:15 this morning. Glad I brought a spare pair of undies.

Edit - nevermind janka is 490. Soft like.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty's handling his butternut

Stef's handling his nut butter.

It's a good morning. And yes, Run DMC


----------



## Buckethead

But is he DMC?

In the place to be?

Does he go to St John's University?


----------



## walden

^ Haha!

Looks like a productive weekend for Todd and Smitty. I went backpacking up to 12,500 feet in elevation. The first backpacking trip in eight years.


----------



## chrisstef

A Chris Mullen reference? ^


----------



## ToddJB

that's a might fine view, Walden.


----------



## ShaneA

yep, great picture Walden.

Whoa, that was a serious Chris Mullen pull. I was a bit confused.


----------



## Tim457

Hell of a weekend Todd and Walden.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, do you think that clock is brass, just tarnished?


----------



## walden

Stef: I have no idea who Chris Mullen is.

I'm pretty excited. I couldn't swing for that Stanley 77 dowel machine, but didn't want it to end up getting abused. DanK and I talked about it over the weekend and he decided to buy it and take good care of it. It couldn't have gone to a better home. I hope he makes a video of it in use for us.


----------



## TheFridge

I thought I was queer until I discovered this forum.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I thought I was queer until I discovered this forum.
> 
> - TheFridge


Now you know for sure?

Helluva view, walden. I don't know who Mullins is either but Google let me know that he was once part of the illustrious basketball hit squad known as Run TMC, and he is now coaching for st johns. #themoreyouknow


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

DanK picked up the dowel machine? Cool! He's on an acquisitions tear lately!


----------



## ShaneA

Chris Mullen was on the dream team if I am not mistaken. Serious lack of 80s and early 90s hoopknowledge up in here. Was 2nd in the NBA scoring to a guy named Michael Jordan a couple of years…


----------



## chrisstef

Run TMC

Tim hardaway
Mitch richmond 
Chris mullen


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some nice pics today. My pic is depressing or inspirational….you decide.










Oh yes, my epic man cave will rise again…..


----------



## jmartel

I like the skateboards, Red. I've got a longboard that I use at the track for getting around.


----------



## chrisstef

Just another chapter in the book Red. Hope the packing and move goes well amigo.


----------



## byerbyer

Safe travels, BRK.


----------



## theoldfart

The Brick and Family are on the road! Best wishes and the new shop will be better n' the old i'm sure.


----------



## RPhillips

> Run TMC
> 
> Tim hardaway
> Mitch richmond
> Chris mullen
> 
> - chrisstef


My man… Hardaway was one of my all time fav's. Golden State Warriors …pre-chokeout!


----------



## WayneC

Enjoyed the time Mitch Richmond spent with the Kings.


----------



## RPhillips

Red, here's to you… bittersweet…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. I'm sure I'll outfit my next shop nicely too. It'll just take some time.

Also, got my first speeding ticket today. Think that'll fly on the moving expense report?;-) 
Actually I caught his attention because I passed a tractor in a no passing zone. I say entrapment.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Red, moving expense(literally), it's deductible!


----------



## john2005

I need to turn in. I had to think about that way longer than I should have Kevin. Ha


----------



## walden

Good luck Red!


----------



## putty

Good Luck on the move Red!

if your company is paying all the moving expenses, they have to show it as income to you. You will be taxed on it. Most companies give employees a little kiss to cover the extra taxes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How does one purchase a play set sans hardware Demo?

Congrats Tim and JBikes.

Thanks for the pics and nice work on the sultry re-nuptials 7'.

Strong work Jack. Congrats on the new ride and on being a cool dad Todd.

Fantastic! Thank you Dan.

Gorgeous Smitty.

Phenomenal Walden.

Sorry to break it to you Fridge but …. yep you are, even though you had your eyes closed.

Stay strong Red.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Weird seeing that shop emptied out. Last time that happened is when you painted, and what a transformation that was!

Looking forward to the presentations of your new space, and seeing what you do with it. I'm guessing it won't take you long to get 'er in some kind of shape. Is the plan to fully outfit, then move in, or partially occupy, get the lay of the land, then build out?


----------



## chrisstef

Musta been that special internet deal where they list all the hardware so you can go out and purchase it all for a small fortune at Fastenal. Pretty sure the Chinese plant neglected to put it in the packaging. Slight oversight.

Computer guys … lookin at you Mos …. our laptop wont boot up windows 7. My wife says its stuck in repair mode. She's tried booting in safe mode to no avail. Scale of 1-10 how effed is it? Any quick repairs so that wifey can get back to work on her at home flex day here? Are we in danger of losing our pictures?


----------



## ToddJB

It sounds dehydrated to me, Demo. When was the last time you watered it?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Weird seeing that shop emptied out. Last time that happened is when you painted, and what a transformation that was!
> 
> Looking forward to the presentations of your new space, and seeing what you do with it. I m guessing it won t take you long to get er in some kind of shape. Is the plan to fully outfit, then move in, or partially occupy, get the lay of the land, then build out?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Well Smitty, the garage was full of stuff when we looked at the house so it was tough to assess. I know I have to get 220v out there, and that's gonna be a bit of work because the basement is finished and the panel is on the other end of the house. I'll figure it out though.

And as I recall, the garage just needs some paint on a wall or two. I'd like to do that before I setup. Maybe even before the movers show up with my stuff. Other than that, I plan to set it up much like my current shop. The ceilings are much higher, so some overhead lumber storage may be in the future.

I have a bunch of training in Sept and Oct. I'm guessing it's not going to be fully functional til this winter.


----------



## ToddJB

You think you'll go with a subpanel in the garage? I like having a sub in my garage as I seem to always be shifting circuits around.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I might Todd. I'll have to price it out between doing that and several romex runs.

The movers claim my furniture is heavy. I know this.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, you should still be able to get your photos and documents and such off your harddrive even if Windows is fubar'ed.

If it makes you feel any better, my computer has been liking to freeze and blue screen on me a lot lately. Of course, instead of spending money on a new computer, I used that to buy a motorcycle instead.


----------



## Mosquito

> Computer guys … lookin at you Mos …. our laptop wont boot up windows 7. My wife says its stuck in repair mode. She s tried booting in safe mode to no avail. Scale of 1-10 how effed is it? Any quick repairs so that wifey can get back to work on her at home flex day here? Are we in danger of losing our pictures?
> 
> - chrisstef


Hmm, it may be just a windows thing. As JMart said, you can most likely get files off of the hard drive still, as long as you don't format or reinstall yet. It may depend on what you've got at your disposal in terms of spares/backups, etc. And computer competency


----------



## JayT

> And computer competency
> 
> - Mosquito


He's asking on the SOTS thread. I think that throws out any hope of this one.


----------



## Mosquito

I threw that caveat in there as a catch-all lol


----------



## theoldfart

the guys name is Demo after all


----------



## walden

Demo: I think you are supposed to smash it and then buy a Mac…


----------



## bandit571

House fire last night in an upstairs bedroom….Had to take a shower at a motel, as I liked like a smoked ham. Ham smelled better though. Lots of smoke, Fire Department added lots of water. At least more than the glass fulls I tried to use….Couldn't get a second glass into the room…too hot, way too smokey…

Provided entertainment for the neighborhood….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes. Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, glad your still here. Now how about the tools?


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Bandit. I assume everyone is okay? Was there much damage by fire or water?


----------



## duckmilk

I'm excited for you Red, lay it out more efficiently and better 

Demo, I'm not a computer guy, but I have crashed my share. Can you open it up at a previous restore point (may have to be done in safe mode)? Many times when something new is downloaded in Windows, it creates a restore point first.
I had to do this once after an automatic windows update. Found the faulty update file, excluded it and disabled auto updates.


----------



## duckmilk

Bum deal Bandit! Keep us updated.


----------



## bandit571

About $12K smoke and water damage. mainly to one upstairs bedroom…..Might have beenan ashtray dumped into the wastebasket from the other bedroom ( person renting that room too lazy to dump it OUTSIDE)

Smoke Inhalation for me, cause I ran upstairs with water to try and douse it…third time I couldn't get near the room…too hot, way too smokey..

Everyone got out fine. Other than that dummy running with the glasses of water…

Tools are fine….


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldnt say im totally literate but I can slog my through a computer if needed. The wife apparently went for an emergency backup and a system restore or something and all she can find is our music and videos. Cant find any pics yet. I dunno what she did. I just hope the baby pictures didn't burst into flames. I sure they are there somewhere. At least I hope.

Geez bandit. Hope everyone is all right. Smoked bandit sounds disgusting.

Duck - yea I think it was an update the effed things up. Stupid thing wouldn't open in safe mode and that's when the wife went all ham on it. Ill see what it looks like when I get home. We lose baby pics and im gonna be seriously bummed.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn.

I once flicked a cig butt onto a mop that was on porch bench when I was leaving a buddy's house. Was lazy and didn't think it would catch.

The next morning the benches were cutoff where the burning stopped. I asked him what happened. He said,"I think some asshole flicked a cigarette onto the mop."

I said."man. What a dick."

Edit: I only admitted to it after about 10 years. To make sure he forgot.


----------



## ToddJB

Glad it wasn't any worse, Bandit.

Stef, we had our computer stolen once (pre-kids) so we lost most of our early marriage photos. Thankfully my wife loves social media and had a bunch of pics on FB and such so we could recover some of that stuff. If you're concerned with losing pics I say stop fussing with it and take it someone emphasizing your goal is to retrieve those pictures.


----------



## Tim457

Stef usually the easiest way is to pull out the hard drive and either put it in another computer or in an external USB case and use a known working computer to pull the files you need off of it. But if you don't have another computer to use or aren't confident that you can fix it without loosing your files then I would go with Todd's advice. Banker knows his stuff. But unfortunately the emergency backup and restore might have toasted some stuff. Hard to say without looking at it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, glad the Bandit Clan is well after the Smoke-Out! Scary stuff, stupid cause.

Fingers crossed re: babystef pics surviving.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea - luckily my wife has never deleted any pictures from her phone. 3,000 or so. Id say that 80% of the pics are recoverable from cd's, our phone memory, and other camera cards. I probably lost some woodworking ones, other rando house pics, and some weddings of friends but that doesn't really concern me too much. Im taking it to a guy I do some work with who is pretty geeky with that stuff. Friends and family deal.

I scooped up and 1 TB external hard drive that comes with 200gb of cloud storage. Id rather this episode not happen again.

Ive got a feeling its toast. The music and video were saved but no pics. I think she missed a check box. On the bright side im glad I wasn't the one who did it. Id never hear then end of it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAH! @ "Man, what a dick." Fridge you are a d!ck. That is so fuggin' funny.

Hope that you are wrong about the toasting. Good luck Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, good luck. Hate to history lost.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, take it to the FBI, they can recover anything.

Glad nothing else damaged Bandit, that guy still renting?


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, does that mean the bench photos are gone too? Shucks, that's too bad. Sorry about the rest of the stuff. You got some good advice…get some pro help if those pictures are really important to you.

Bandit, that was pretty risky to make those trips into the burning room. I should talk…I did something really stupid, but it worked out OK. A buddy and I were working in his farm shop and I looked up to see grinding sparks had ignited a plastic container of gasoline and diesel fuel mix sitting on his workbench. I got his attention and by the time we found a bucket the plastic container was melting down and the fuel was spreading over the bench. With the arrival of an empty bucket we scooped everything that was on fire into the bucket (with our gloved hands) and I hustled it outside to let it burn out in the big gravel yard. It was a plastic bucket! But it held together just long enough to get it away from the shop. Unlike yours, no harm was done. 
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, DanK, maybe we should have a frank discussion about self preservation! Prefer to have you guys around, someone has to balance out TonyStefTodd.


----------



## bandit571

Well…IF I hadn't made those trips…..flames would have won that room and maybe the rest of MY place. Wasn't going to go without at least a fight….

Homemade Ham Salad( by me) for supper tonight. One more night at the Super8 Motel…then we will see.

Tryingto get rid of the smell of smoke from the fire…..nasty stuff…


----------



## chrisstef

Bench photos n everything dank. Lol.

Im gonna dig into it tonight. I took a quick peek and the file names are still there just no pics. Hoping thats a good sign that theyre recoverable. We'll see.

That smoke smell gets stuck in your nose hairs im pretty sure. Seeing your picture before bandit you may wanna see the barber.


----------



## DanKrager

Yesterdays project. A glass display case for an architectural model of a local church.









Here's today's project. It was inspired by an article in ShopNotes a while ago (I think) and some ideas from a post here on LJ. Thought I had it marked but I don't. Got really tired of the mess of tape rolls, getting dirty, and couldn't find the one I needed, etc. And it makes my CDO feel better.
















Used it already on the next project, visible in the background of the third picture, to tape the pattern together. 
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

On a lighter note, lathes are awesome. My first handle eva. Just figuring out the proper dimensions for ma hand before I commit to turning it in mahogany (or cocobolo if my tramp of a cousin keeps to his word).


----------



## DanKrager

Lookin' good, Fridge. I'd say you're ready for the big time….
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Does it fall out when you walk fridge?


----------



## lateralus819

I scored a free 1" Union hardware co. Socket chisel today. Its sweet. 16" long.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks awesome lat. Is that a lil mushrooming i see? Looks in great shape besides that.

Thats what id be sayin if there were SOME PICS!


----------



## walden

Has anyone installed a helical head in a Dewalt 735 before? I have to loosen two phillips screws that hold the blade lock in place. Of course they over tighten them at the factory and the heads of the screws are soft, so they strip easily. Any ideas??


----------



## lateralus819

There ya go lol. I started cleaning it up. Back will take a lot of lapping to get flat but it sure is purdy.


----------



## TheFridge

> Does it fall out when you walk fridge?
> 
> - chrisstef


Ohhh. As I was formulating a sufficiently homoerotic response, i suddenly realized you were talking about the handle. I haven't tried that but i have to twist it pretty good to get it out, after a little tap in. I just used the old rust in the socket to mark where I needed to shave it down.
Thanks Dan. Much appreciated.

Sweet lat. I want a skew without grinding one myself.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure theres a blog on here regarding that swap over walden.

There ya go lat. nice score. Slicksville.


----------



## Buckethead

> Has anyone installed a helical head in a Dewalt 735 before? I have to loosen two phillips screws that hold the blade lock in place. Of course they over tighten them at the factory and the heads of the screws are soft, so they strip easily. Any ideas??
> 
> - walden


Walden, I had some screws to remove the other day. Heads were stripped. I was surprised how well an easy out got them free. They were smallish, maybe a bit smaller than the ones I'm imagining in your planer, but I put the easy out into my cordless drill, and they made short work of both screw extractions. I had extra screws for replacements, which I'm not sure is the case for you here.


----------



## lateralus819

Yeah best part is was free. We have a "Garage sale" room at work, where basically, people bring their ******************** they don't want to throw away. Someone brought a bunch of old tools and this was the only good thing in there.


----------



## RPhillips

Sorry about your luck Bandito. Glad you and your loved ones are OK.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

walden, I know pinto did here:

http://lumberjocks.com/pintodeluxe/blog/44042

He's a pretty good dude if you have any questions.


----------



## Pezking7p

Walden: use an impact screw driver. The kind you hit with a hammer.

Bandit: holy crap dude I'm glad you and yours are OK.

Stefs worried about his "baby" pics getting out if he has a pro do the recovery. By which I mean the ones where he's wearing a bonnet and an adult sized cloth diaper. Baby needs his diaper changed.

Fridge: nice plugs.

Shop is sealed. 15 cans on spray foam, 5 tubes of caulk. A sheet of plastic. Got the a/c installed today but I'm going to have to reorganize the shop because the a/c doesn't have a long enough hose to reach where I was going to put it. The good news is that the compressor can turn one while the a/c is running and you can still talk at normal volumes and be heard just fine. Shop just needs a good douche and its ready to go.


----------



## jmartel

+1 to what Pez said. Hit the end of the screwdriver with a hammer as you're trying to turn it.


----------



## Pezking7p

They actually make an impact driver that you actuate by striking it with a hammer. Great for stuck screws.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Walden - Red is right. Pinto has a very comprehensive blog on changing to helical. He is a great guy and knows his stuff.
Red - hope thing go well with your move and everything, and everyone arrives safely. Looking forward to the new shop setup.
Bandit - hope there was not too much damage, and glad everyone is safe.
Fridge - learn to turn something not phalic. Kidding. Nice work. Coco handles like Red's hand plane totes? Cool!
Dan - you are too clever. I'm using the knobs of my bandsaw as tape roll storage.
Stef - hope you find all your pics. Lost an external drive with 2500 albums. When I got it all reloaded, I copied it to another external drive as backup. Good thing, as the new external drive recently crashed again. Buying another one as backup.

Been real busy at work so I have not had much time to post. Been keeping up with the thread though.
Carry on.


----------



## johnstoneb

Walden
I installed a head in mine about a year ago. I didn't have any trouble with any of the screws. Make sure you have the right size philips and hit it with a hammer as you try to turn the screw. That should do it. An impact driv er will work better. If you don't have one a lot of time hitting the screw driver will work.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/4059


----------



## walden

Thanks for the tips guys. I did read all of the reviews on the site, including John's. It looks like no one else had this issue. I must have gotten the one machine that was put together by an overzealous robot. None of the tricks worked and the heads are now stripped. I'll run by home depot tomorrow and see if they have the extractor thing Bucket mentioned. The screws feel soft as marshmallows.

Is the blade lock a must to keep? If the extractor doesn't work, my only other choice is to sheer the heads off, which means it wouldn't go back on.

My first foray into power tools is not going well…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pez said cock.

Good to hear from you Paul.

That blows Walden. Cheap ass screws….. infuriating. Sorry bud.

BYo loves him some adult baby, it's how and why Stef got his grove on.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm digging thru and finding there was drama at Chez Bandit. Glad to hear everyone is okay. Hoping you'll have things in order soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## woodcox

Another worth while effort to turn stripped hardware out is to grind a slot through the head and use a big flat blade screw driver. Dissimilar metals not liking each other is a big culprit to seizing. If I encounter one bugger the rest get a good hammer blow to the head prior to wrenching on them. Smacking a small drift to reach the bottom of the phillips X is better. Shocking them or heat from a slow deliberate grind is usually is enough get things turning. Also, trying to turn them in and over torquing them before out works too. I hate drilling! I have accumulated a big bag of tricks trying to avoid drilling.

This one time at band camp, I told a guy to just weld a broken manifold bolt out. I offered to do it for him in lieu of watching him waste time drilling. He refused. I said ok, just stop before you see coolant! He didn't listen there either as I see him get bucket. "Are you effing kidding me? You just turned a ten minute fix into a bag of ish!" Muppets!

Good impact drivers have the ability to go both ways…

Harsh on the mellow bandito! Glad you guys are ok.

Edit: I'm about ready to flip the knives on my dw734 for the first time. I've heard they are buggers too.


----------



## TheFridge

I guess since I have a huge chunk of checked mahogany, tool handles would be a good way to use it. Sanded to 180 with a little burnishing to shine it up till I can finish the top. ill save the coco for some fun party door prizes.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work fridge, prettiest profile yet. Maybe make a template of that one with diameters to make some samesies.

Ha! No more "stay to the right!" 









I noticed the threads had grease on them and came out easily. I ran some hard maple through it and it was sooo much quieter with sharp knives.


----------



## Pezking7p

Woody, I love the gleam in the edge of the blade. Talk about dull!


----------



## racerglen

Smoke smell's hanging around here to the point of air quality advisories, 5 forest fires of varying size up and down the valley, smoke slowly drifts one way, then the other, no homes lost in the immediate area but sure stretching the forestry air and ground crews to the max along with local fire departments. Most have been lightning strikes but the odd one still being given the "human caused" designation. Funny, after over 40 years of reporting on fires, not having to do anything other than keep a watch. Still have the ear though, recognize the Lockheed Electra bomber's distinctive sound immediately and want to know where it's headed. The closest so far was about 10 miles away last evening as it made retardant drops on a small person caused one up hill from us. And water restrictions are on, reservoirs are depleted.


----------



## johnstoneb

Walden try just drilling the heads off that often relieves the pressure on the screw and you can turn it out with a pair of pliers or vixe grips.


----------



## john2005

> Nice work fridge, prettiest profile yet. Maybe make a template of that one with diameters to make some samesies.
> 
> - woodcox


I second that. Those look nice!

Bummer to hear Glen. My father (ex forester, state-land manager and self proclaimed fire historian) says the northwest has lower moisture levels than it did in 1910 for the "the big one". Its a total surprise we arent ablaze here as it is so dry and hot. Plus all our fire crews are out of state. HA! Like ducks, we are. I got a feeling it won't be long till we are looking like you do now. 
Glad nobodys been hurt though


----------



## Tugboater78

Home of Woodcraft…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do you ever wear a patch over one eye while you work Tug?


----------



## chrisstef

Does he … lol …


----------



## Tim457

Glad you're safe Bandit.

Nice bag of tricks WC.
I think I may have to get one of those hammer actuated impact drivers. This one's made in the US and reasonable:
http://www.amazon.com/Lisle-29200-Hand-Impact-Tool/dp/B0002NYDRG/

Fridge that's pretty sweet. Looks like you have a talent with handles.

Stef, your talents are a little odd, but hilarious.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Fridge - you sure that's not Jatoba?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## walden

Fridge: Handles look great!

Bandit: Glad you are alive to tell the tale.

Thanks for all the great tips. If I get these out today, I saw that I can get replacement screws from DeWalt, so not all is lost.

Hang in there Glen. I hope it turns out ok for you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good to hear that you are able to obtain additional soft (John) screws from the DeWalt.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Okay, there's definitely some grumbling from the movers about the weight of my furniture and lumber stash. Wuddyagonnado.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No surprise there.

A small supply of adult beverages being the solution?


----------



## chrisstef

or a tall glass of shut the eff up and do your job


----------



## ToddJB

Their job is to pick things up in one place and move them to another place. Perhaps if they do not enjoy that they should reconsidered their career choice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"*or a tall glass of shut the eff up and do your job*" - I totally agree but it will result in dented and/or broken items.


----------



## jmartel

Didn't they come in and do a weight estimate beforehand? Did they magically think that stuff was going to get lighter on the day of the move?


----------



## ToddJB

> Didn t they come in and do a weight estimate beforehand? Did they magically think that stuff was going to get lighter on the day of the move?
> 
> - jmartel


I bet the guys in charge of mathing are not the same guys in charge of moving.


----------



## chrisstef

True story Tony. Your wisdom in noted.

"Id do it myself but I threw out my back humpin you mom last night" - Name that movie.


----------



## ShaneA

Remember the Titans?


----------



## chrisstef

Incorrect.

Ohh … so I stopped by the office of a GC that I do some work with, and their estimator, who dabbles in woodworking, says to me, "I need a big saw". Ok …. for what? To cut up an apple tree my dad just took down. My fuggin eyes lit up. How big of a tree? "About a 4' section, say 24" around." Holy crap. Stef need some baaadddd. Told him where to get it sawn and hopefully I can buy a stick off of him.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mallrats.

Hope you get some apple.


----------



## Pezking7p

> True story Tony. Your wisdom in noted.
> 
> "Id do it myself but I threw out my back humpin you mom last night" - Name that movie.
> 
> - chrisstef


Nooch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> or a tall glass of shut the eff up and do your job
> 
> - chrisstef


Lawlz. Nah, they're all pretty good dudes. I don't deny that my furniture is friggin heavy…..or that the crappy thing about my walnut stash is that it was 8' high in the top of my shed. Oh well, they're gettin it done.

It was pretty funny when a couple of huge black dudes picked up my patio table and said, "what duh heLL? Is this made uh granite or sumthin?" I say, "Nah, just solid white oak…..like the USS Constitution." Then they just look at me with their brow down. Funny stuff. They start on the shop tomorrow. I pity duh fools.


----------



## chrisstef

Mallrats. Yes.

I just acted out your movers for my wife. It was funny.


----------



## walden

One of the negatives of living on a popular mountain road. Some guy keeps parking his car in front of mine in my driveway so that he can ride his bike on my street. I has happen at least a dozen times. I finally caught him at the car and told him politely that it was private property and he needed to move. He got in my face and told me to F myself.

So he does it again yesterday, so I take pictures of the car in my driveway, his license plate, and him as he rolls up on his bike. Again, tells me to F myself. I call the Sheriff. They come out, see the pics and go to the guy's house and issue him a something something trespass citation. Mandatory court appearance on his part and a fine. If he does it again, he gets to spend the night in the county jail.

Some people are just dumb…


----------



## walden

That's funny stuff Red. When I moved into my place, I helped a friend move into his place, and in return, he helped me. I had 1/4 of the stuff that he did, but my stuff weighed twice as much… He was not a happy camper.


----------



## RPhillips

> I guess since I have a huge chunk of checked mahogany, tool handles would be a good way to use it. Sanded to 180 with a little burnishing to shine it up till I can finish the top. ill save the coco for some fun party door prizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge


Looking good Fridge.. you must have some Gorilla hands.. XD

the stock ones work pretty good for me.. although they are somewhat small. Maybe I'll employ you to make me a set… although I can't afford Cocobolo


----------



## ToddJB

> Some guy keeps parking his car in front of mine in my driveway so that he can ride his bike on my street
> 
> - walden


Man, the nerve. First they demand we share the road. Now it's our private property. What will they want next? Equal pay? To be viewed as a man? Gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls. It just takes gentle hands…

I'm prob gonna scale it down a hair more if I can figure out a way to do it without a chuck. Im gonna make 2 more. Wasn't hard really. I use some HF chisel to scrape the final pass then 180 and 400 then burnish with a piece of lignum. I burnished this one by hand because I'm a loser and forgot to do it on the lathe.

Rob, I can make a hundred handles with the mahogany I have. Still waiting on the coco.. About to visit him shortly. But I'd be glad to bud.

Hammer, fairly sure it's African mahogany. A buddy of mine was given a bunch of 12/4 slabs (about 6-7) of this by the owner of a cabinet shop he worked for. He just called it mahogany and from what I've seen, African is the closest match. I might magnify some endgrain and double check. Jatoba is pretty close.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet it was Jake.

"Man, the nerve. First they demand we share the road. Now it s our private property. What will they want next? Equal pay? To be viewed as a man? Gotta draw the line somewhere.- ToddJB" - lest we forget, this is the dude that cultivates strippers in a foreign land under the guise of altruism. Bless his pimp heart.


----------



## chrisstef

Youve got some sort of patience walden. By the third time lance armstrong left his car in my driveway i woulda had the boys over and we would have relocated his car for him. Either stuffed sideways in his a$$ or a few towns over for a bit of body work.

Hope he enjoys court. What a touch hole.


----------



## putty

walden, call a towing company and have them haul it off


----------



## TheFridge

I thought I was a dick. If only the mountain lion showed up when he went get out his car.


----------



## TheFridge

A few refinements. Was a little heavy handed on the burnishing. Need to round the edges of the lignum I used so it doesn't dig in.


----------



## Tugboater78

> A few refinements. Was a little heavy handed on the burnishing. Need to round the edges of the lignum I used so it doesn t dig in.
> 
> - TheFridge


Purty, makes me really wanna see if i can resurrext my grandpas lathe.. after i dig it out from under the piles of crap my grandma has filled his shop with over the last 16 years..

Walden, i woulda pulled my shotgun out and peppered his fender for starters. if he bitched, peppered his ass with birdshot. Law round here would have laughed at the guys stupidity..

Red, them boys be spoiled by moving too much ikea furniture..


----------



## walden

> I thought I was a dick. If only the mountain lion showed up when he went get out his car.
> 
> - TheFridge


Some very funny answers, but Fridge had the best one! My patience has definitely worn out. We'll see if he's dumb enough to try it again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Every once in a while….. violence is the answer. Not often but every once in a while it is sublimely appropriate.


----------



## TheFridge

Tug, lathes are awesome. Especially free ones that have history.

Walden, it might be time to invest in a trapper to catch a mountain lion so you can train it. Just imagine: some dick blocks your drive, you tell him can't park there, he tells you to blow him, you whistle and your pet mountain lion appears on your roof. Problem effing solved.


----------



## walden

Haha! I like your style Fridge!


----------



## TheFridge

I've always been into the latest fashions


----------



## walden

Bucket: Your speed out product worked. Screws came right out! Thanks again. BTW, that same product used to be sold under the Craftsman name when they made their products in the USA.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, if you have a local ACE hardware you can probably pick up the same screws in a harder temper, instead of replacing them with the same DeWalt ones. And if for some odd reason they don't have them there is a place in Denver call AAA Metric that has everything ever.


----------



## Pezking7p

Speaking of weird screws (Tony), the screw that holds my depth adjustment knob on my router fell off. I tried to replace it at lowes only to discover that it is an M3.5. Who does that? Couldn't have just gone with the M4 eh? Where's a mountain lion when you need one?

Recruiter called me at work on Tuesday. Not unusual but he called me again yesterday and again this morning. I called him back out of curiosity. Almost went for it but then I didn't. Michigan is too cold.


----------



## chrisstef

Just got pimped out of a job. Stef's pissed.

Had a client tell me that theres a fast track job (that I could really use right now) for an out of state GC that they were putting framing and drywall numbers to. They were asked by the OOS GC to do the demo too so they called me. I meet out there on short notice and turn numbers around in 2 hours. Tell them I can start immediately. 2 days go by and I don't hear nothing. Take a drive by today and there's a full dumpster in the parking lot with a couple of guys without hardhats on loading it. Someone pimped my number out. It best not be my client. There's some unwritten rules to this game and pimping out a guys number is one of em. If the GC hired some labor ready slugs so be it, but if my client took my number, got the job, then farmed it out to another company without giving me to opportunity to match it, they can do like Walden and go eff themselves.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That chill up there in MI will shrivel that already undersized roid-shrunken bean of yours to a state that will make it impossible for even the tolerant Mrs. Pez to hold back the laughs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry you got punked Demo.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez


----------



## AnthonyReed

.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh btw, knowing that it will be aome time before i get a lathe in working order, and that my attempt using my drill press turned out rather scary. ( my "live center" ended up almost catching my blank on fire…) i may need someone to craft me a handle for my brass hammerhead, in the barron style.


----------



## walden

Thanks Todd. Will check there first.

Sorry to hear it Demo. Happened to me once in a different line of work. Karma is a b!tch, as the guy ended up going bankrupt two years later…


----------



## chrisstef

Yea if I was a vindictive person there just might have been an OSHA violation phoned in but im about the karma. I just hate getting beat out by hacks off the street. I hope they set off a fire sprinkler.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, can you give some insight on how it is suppose to go down? When you bid something do most people come back and say, "This guy is going to do it cheaper. Can you match?", or at least a call saying they went with someone else? I didn't imagine either were common in the industry. I would've guessed the lack of communication was the answer.


----------



## chrisstef

It all depends on who im bidding to really. If its someone I don't usually work with I rarely hear back saying I didn't get the job. If its someone I do a lot of work with, I usually get the opportunity to match or at least give my best and final. In a situation like this, when asked to come out the next day and provide an immediate number, I expect to get a shake at the job by either providing best and final or matching a number.

I don't really think it was my client who farmed out my number but more the out of state general contractor who's only doing a one time job up here, but I guess you never know. This is the reason I don't typically chase out of state GC's. Ive got no relationship there. You've got to be balls low to win.

Here's how it went down:

Client called me Friday said he had a job to look at. I looked at it Monday morning and priced it by 11:00 the same day. I was told they wanted to start Wednesday. Told them I could do that. My client (not the GC) put numbers in (my demo number, his framing number) in on Monday. He got his scope reviewed on Tuesday morning. I emailed my guy and he said he didn't hear anything end of business tuesday. Same thing yesterday. All the while the general contractor is sitting on our numbers not saying anything to anyone.

This leaves a few scenarios …. 
Option 1: the GC got the numbers and they were too high, both demo and framing, so he hired some temp laborers and did the demo under his supervision with guys off the street and hired my client for the framing.

Option 2: The GC got the numbers, told my client he was too high and my client chopped my number to get the job and hired temp laborers to do the demo on his dime.

Or option 3, the general contractor got the number, both framing and demo were high, and he showed another set of demo guys and framers both of our numbers and undercut us both.

It would be option #2 that would frost my ass. The others im cool with, that's just how it goes trying to work with people you don't know.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bam. She gone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

#2 would be the dick move. Why do you suspect that it happened?

Don't forget that doormat and pee bucket Red.


----------



## duckmilk

Garage looks smaller somehow without your tools in there. Hope the move goes well Dan.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang, emptola Red. Sniffle.

I suspect/hope that the GC, being out of Kansas, used their typical costs for work and applied it to a Connecticut market where its much higher and didn't budget enough money in there so theyre cutting corners anywhere they can. But ive got a gut feeling that my client might have done me raw. The guy that originally called me about it left for vacation on Monday so I walked it with another guy out of their office who I don't know. His lack of response and dialog with me Tuesday didn't sit well especially after he got scoped out. I told him I was hungry for work so he knows I gave him a good number. He might have seen it as a good opportunity to make a little more cash instead of honoring a relationship.

I emailed the guy and told him I took a ride by and they had started demo. Said that I couldn't imagine his company farming out my number so if the GC was stringing him along they were doing the same thing to him, farming out his number. His response was rather short which was interesting.

Ill blank it out of my memory tonight.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the scenarios. Hope it wasn't bad business with your dudes.

Red, odd. How ya feeling?


----------



## JayT

Darn Kansans, can't trust any of them.

Red, hate to tell you, but someone stole your tools. Can't wait to see where they turn up.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, take the wiring! Next one 'll be better.


----------



## walden

Can't wait to see the new shop at Casa de Roja!


----------



## Pezking7p

Kansans. Doesn't roll off the tongue.

Demo. Shady business. I agree that I would be suspicious if he didn't send much back to your email. I would have called. Should always give someone an opportunity to match.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I feel for ya Stef. Happens occasionally for me also. Last time was an out of town GC that I actually got the contract with. He under bid cause he didn't understand Las Vegas construction. He tried to cheat the subs out of change orders. But the casino owners here don't like to have liens on their properties. Neither do the tenants who are leasing the properties. I got our money out of them. Have not seen another ITB from that company since.

Geez Red. I bet you'll miss that shop… at least until you set up in the new Casa Rojo. I bet you can't wait for the added head room!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't think it really hit me until the house and shop were completely empty. Little emotional. Everything is going fine though, I'll blab some more about it when I get off the road.


----------



## jmartel

Kind of a sad sight to see, Red. I'm sure the new shop will be even better now that you have a bunch of lessons learned.

Sucks, Demo. Happens in the marine industry as well. My company got undercut a bit by a Scandinavian company on a new longliner. Turns out their design was way too complicated and had a ton of complex curvature to the hull (marginally better for fuel efficiency/speed, extremely bad for construction). Last I heard there was a ton of cost overruns because the thing is taking much longer to build than expected. But I'm just a computer monkey, I don't deal with the financial stuff or bidding jobs.


----------



## RPhillips

> - BigRedKnothead


Red is this your garage or a pic of Stef's bench…


----------



## Mosquito

Got back to working on and finished up the poster frame. Colors are a little brighter than they'll look in the shop, as this is in the sun.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Mos.


----------



## walden

So it turns out that the blade lock (where the screws stripped out) doesn't even go back on with the helical head, so no need to buy replacement screws!

Installation is done. I fire it up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## woodcox

Very unique mos, I think your profiles look great. Kind of a vintage movie poster case look to it. 
Silhouette is a nana and a ?.


----------



## Pezking7p

And a dremel.

Walden I'm extremely jealous. I've given up hope on a planer. Found a decent dw734. Called, texted. No response. He took down his contact info but left up the post. There is a dw735 for $450 but it's an hour and a half drive. :/


----------



## walden

Keep looking Pez. I decided on a thickness planer about a year before I recruited Todd to help in the search. It took a long time, but it finally came together.

Cool frame Mos!


----------



## Pezking7p

But I want one nooowwwww.

So there is a big horse barn across the road from our house and we are good friends wih the owner. A famous Olympic horse jumper offered to lease the barn for a year, taking over the business, with the plan of extending the lease onward if all went well. She took over the barn July 1, and put this young girl in as barn manager. well things weren't getting done, the barn owner told us she hadn't been paid yet, and finally she confronted the famous lady to say "wtf mate where's my money?" Lady claims that she transferred $500,000 for barn funds but it was seized by the fbi as part of an investigation into a bank worker who stole $4.5 million. Ok, barn owner asks for $10,000 until she can't et funds freed up. Lady says she doesn't have it. They call the whole thing off. Barn owner is still running her barn. Girl who quit her job and moved to manage the barn hasn't been paid and now doesn't have a job. Crazy stuff.

Who enters into a year long lease that is probably worth north of $150,000 and then makes up some crap about frozen funds and fbi investigation? The story probably isn't coming out right but it's just so weird and shady.


----------



## walden

Maybe you will find the golden ticket… 

Crazy about the barn. Lucky your neighbor was able to get it back. Sometimes, the person will call squatters rights, and then your neighbor would have to go through a long process to get them to leave.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tonight's State of the Shop.










EDIT: The "...picture of Stef's bench" comment was funny, BTW.


----------



## CL810

^ This pic is in my dictionary next to the word "awesomeness."


----------



## bandit571

And mine..









Sorry, no shavings tonight, but…there are aLOT of chips laying around….









White Oak don't take kindly to mortise chisels….


----------



## Tugboater78

Im starting to forget what my shop looks like… uhgg


----------



## jmartel

> But I want one nooowwwww.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Hate to say it, but you may have to pony up for new.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, Tugger. Good weather this week though, right? Been pretty nice all across middle America this week.


----------



## theoldfart

State of the Dump er Shop









Had to cement part of the cellar floor so everything is in the shop









Now i get to go to Florida on Tuesday, whoopee


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Smitty.

Bandit , what's the story with the house?

Kev, how's mom doing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about the Florida trip Kev.

+1 Clayton


----------



## john2005

Feeling the same as Smitty. But not even close on the awesome scale.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, she's doing great right now. Thanks for asking. Working on getting my aunt taken care of now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's great news, Kevin!

Got my Dad in and out of the hospital this week. Wishbone-shaped stent to address a triple Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm thing he had going on. 2.5 hours of surgery, all is well, he's home now. Had to custom order the part and it came from Australia!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, glad he's doing ok. Triple A's are serious business.

Just bought a mission/ A&C style mantle clock from a gallery sidewalk sale. Someone dropped something on it and broke the top piece. Pretty sure I can repair or replace the damaged part. Was $360 paid $75. There is a Motawi tile in it which is worth it all by itself


----------



## jmartel

Those tiles are super spendy. I was looking at buying a couple for some upcoming projects. Nice grab, Kevin.

Sorry to hear about your dad, smitty. Glad everything is OK.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pickup, Kevin!

Thanks for the well wishes. Need to have him around for many more years. 82 and going strong!


----------



## putty

Good news on your dad Smitty,
I think those can be hereditary, simple one time ultrasound test. You should have it done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

*sigh*

Yeah, there's probably a bunch of things I should be doing from a preventative care perspective now that I'm at the half-century mark. Good point.


----------



## bandit571

Todd: Fire seems to have started in a wastebasket, someone's "pipe" ashes were still a bit hot. Fire was contained to just the upstairs bedroom. They will gut that room, and also clean and repaint the other two rooms up there.

Had to get out this morning, tired of smelling soot

Found a BARN SALE! 









Spent a whopping $6 for all of this?









$5 alone for that "small" vise. Might take awhile to clean it up?


----------



## theoldfart

^ yea Smitty, we kind of like having you around !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice finds, Bandit.

Where's Stef today? I could use some of his Search-Fu on original contents of Stanley toolboxes, the #801 and the #880. I think an old print ad is my best bet, but there just isn't much that I've found. What tools came 'standard' with those SW boxes in 1922?


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit, that's a steal for that vice. Hope the rebuild goes smoothly.

Kev, glad to hear about moms, bummer about the aunt. Stay strong.

John, are you giving us a peek under the curtain of your plane swap item?

Edit: Smitty glad to here that Dad is out and doing well. My grandparents on both sides are starting the process that you and Kev's parents are going through. Unlike quality tools we do unfortunately wear out after a generation of use.


----------



## Tim457

The Bandit strikes again. Nice. I have a blacksmith vice like that and I've considered not cleaning it up. It might look odd cleaned up, you never see one cleaned up in a blacksmith shop. Hope the rebuild goes reasonably smooth.

Kev and Smitty, good to hear mom and pop are doing ok.

Kevin that's stained pine right? Should be reasonable to repair. Are you going to try to stain to match or strip the rest and stain it all the same?


----------



## chrisstef

Stefferino's here. Uber busy tryin to get busy again. Ill see if I cant hook up a little search fu later on for ya smitty.

Glad to hear you girls are takin care of your own and theyre all on the mend.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx, Stef, and good luck on the 'bid and proposal' work.


----------



## chrisstef

Was hoping this had the info in it Smitty, but nothing on toolboxes. However, its a treasure trove of other information.

http://archive.org/stream/StanleyToolsCatalogNo.34/Stanley0001#page/n215/mode/2up


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks for the kind words everyone.
Tim, no set strategy yet. Thinking about it.


----------



## ToddJB

For the glue up, I'd use the TB dark color glue.

Color is a little hard to tell, but if it is black a sharpie might to the trick.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - digging into the deep interwebz I found someone who had a catalog for "Stanley tool assortments" and in it, it had listed the contents for a #903 toolbox. There was no link to the reading as the gentlemen had it in print form. The name happened to ring a bell though. He's a fellow LJ. That original post was from 1997 so im not sure if he's still got the literature or not ….. LJ David Kirtley … http://lumberjocks.com/dkirtley


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Catalogue 34 in that iteration is more like a service catalog, too! Very nice find. Love the tool list on Page 126. That .pdf is going into ibooks tonight, for future study and reference.

These toolboxes are tough. Fascinated by them, I am. Want to make a reproduction as a little side project. Appreciate the effort, Stef!

EDIT: Sweet! PM sent to Mr. Kirtely!


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## jmartel

> For the glue up, I d use the TB dark color glue.
> 
> - ToddJB


Titebond III also dries to a chocolate brown color, which would work well. You could also use clear epoxy and tint it black.


----------



## walden

Here you go Smitty. From the 1923 catalog. Glad your dad is better!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice pull Walden!! I searched for the 1923 catalog and came up with nothing.


----------



## walden

Test run with the shelix cutter head. Nice and smooth, even with this crazy cherry. It is now about as loud as a vacuum cleaner. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Wow! Thx, walden! Is the #880 in there, too?

Thx for the care for Pop! He's a treasure.


----------



## walden

I have the catalog in print Stef.

Smitty: I'm not seeing a #880, but there are four different #888 models. Do you want pics of those??

They have the same type of chest as the 800.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks good, Walden. How smooth would you call it? Finish ready?


----------



## chrisstef

Hoping for prom night smooth.


----------



## ToddJB

Hmmm, never heard of the Odd Job


----------



## walden

Haha. No, but a couple passes with a smooth plane and you would be good to go. I wanted the planer for doing the muscle of dimensioning and it exceeds that purpose.


----------



## walden

I have never seen an "odd job" in person, but some people say it was more of a gimmick than a useful tool. Not sure myself.


----------



## ToddJB

> Haha. No, but a couple passes with a smooth plane and you would be good to go. I wanted the planer for doing the muscle of dimensioning and it exceeds that purpose.
> 
> - walden


That's awesome.


----------



## walden

^Thanks to you Todd, I now have a $1,200 machine for $410. (If you include all the accessories.)


----------



## ToddJB

And thanks to you I have hard wood

errrr… hardwood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walden, the info is confusing. The 801 is supposedly 15" wide, with the 880 being of the same build style, but wider (longer?) and pine vs black walnut.


----------



## walden

Smitty: It says the #888 was made of "hardwood" then stained. It was 20" long, 10 1/2" wide, and 8" deep.


----------



## walden

Here you go Smitty.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, you should make all four iterations of the 880.  ( they'd make nice LJ gifts hehe)


----------



## jmartel

Walden, how did you only spend $410 on that? Did you get the planer free or something? I want a shelix head for my 735, but can't spend the money now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walden, you ROCK. Thanks, buddy!

Kevin, Uhm, No.


----------



## walden

Jcurious: I spent $410 on the shelix head. I paid $175 for the planer and $10 for a Clifton shoulder plane. I then sold my LV shoulder plane to Red for $200, thus recouping my cost of the planer and the Clifton (as well as a DeWalt random orbital sander that I paid $15 for).

No problem Smitty. I also have a 1876 Disston catalog if you need any info from it.


----------



## theoldfart

nuts


----------



## jmartel

Damn. Good finds, Walden.

I suppose I should probably buy a jointer first before I upgrade my planer though. Or at least make a jointer sled for the planer.


----------



## walden

Not sure you would need a jointer. If you take a board and use a jack plane to quickly knock of the high spots on one side so it sits on your bench without rocking, you can use that side face down on the planer. The planer will then flatten the other side. Once that is done, just flip the board over and flatten the first side. Both sides will come out flat and parallel to each other. You can then use a jointer hand plane to joint both edges, which takes less time than setting up a jointer machine.

Edit: This also saves you from having to rip a board in two just so it will fit on the table of the jointer machine. Being new to power tools, this video gave me the idea.

http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/rww182-hybrid-milling/


----------



## jmartel

That's what I'm currently doing. Usually works, but sometimes I still get some bows and such, especially if I'm trying to do it quickly. I'd rather not spend a long time on just surfacing stock. I'll probably make a sled and use that since I'm basically out of space in the garage.


----------



## ToddJB

You can make some pretty simple jigs to make your TS a jointer, too. That's what I'm currently doing until I finish up mime.


----------



## jmartel

Well for edge jointing I can use my grizzly track saw. It's just the face jointing that takes a long time.


----------



## Pezking7p

A power jointer is a thing of beauty. Truly marvelous.



















Saw this little bugger on my way to the car after work. It was bright red, fuzzy, huge, and FAST. I chased it all over the parking lot trying to get a pic and I think it got mad because it stopped and chirped at me like a cricket. WTF IS THIS???


----------



## JayT

My best guess after an interwebz search. Probably a good thing you didn't catch it, Dan.

http://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=Cow-Killer


----------



## chrisstef

Hog is a bug nerd. I shall alert him to that post.

Agreed on the power jointer.


----------



## walden

Pez: Stick it in your mouth and see what happens…


----------



## bhog

Posting to get to the bottom


----------



## bhog

Fire ant. Actually a wingless wasp I think. I made the mistake of picking one up once and it hurt for 3 days.


----------



## theoldfart

Anyone heard from LukieB at all? He's kind of scarce, as is Byo, Ian, paratrooper and so on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, the #801 is too small. Gotta go #888. Walden, may I inpose one more time, and request pics of the tools in 888b through 888d?


----------



## Pezking7p

His name was Byo.

Ian disappeared when he moved to the burbs. I think his wife got a new job.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Fire ant. Actually a wingless wasp I think. I made the mistake of picking one up once and it hurt for 3 days.
> 
> - bhog


Cow killer/wingless wasp it is! Apparently they are parasites of cicada killers. I love bugs almost as much as I love Bhog. They are so neat to watch…I want to follow them around for a day like a weird magic school bus version of take a human to work day.


----------



## walden

No problem Smitty. Here you go.


----------



## bhog

> Fire ant. Actually a wingless wasp I think. I made the mistake of picking one up once and it hurt for 3 days.
> 
> - bhog
> 
> Cow killer/wingless wasp it is! Apparently they are parasites of cicada killers. I love bugs almost as much as I love Bhog. They are so neat to watch…I want to follow them around for a day like a weird magic school bus version of take a human to work day.
> 
> - Pezking7p


 -5 points for forgetting the cow killer but around here we call em fire ants because they absolutely burn like a M'Fer. I agree they are cool as hell. Run around all spazzy and if you notice everything runs from them. Straight gangster ant they should be called. I should have been an entomologist


----------



## TheFridge

Well. I guess from its colors it's representin the bloods.


----------



## SASmith

They have always been velvet ants to me.


----------



## BadJoints

Called a velvet ant sometimes, or a cow killer, it's actually a type of wasp. Wingless ones are the females, which have vicious stingers. I unearthed one several years ago when digging in the yard for a patio. Super cool bug, I'll have to see if I still have the pics I took.


----------



## chrisstef

Eff that ant/wasp thing.

LukieB popped in a month or so ago.


----------



## TheFridge

Where did August go?


----------



## ToddJB

16in Stanley handsaw might be a bit of a task to come by for that box.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Where did August go?
> 
> - TheFridge


He stole our hearts and then he stole away into the night. Never to be seen again.

Anybody ever had a cat (or other animal) go after their wedding tackle during nuptials? If so, did you stop them or just go with it?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ah shizzle. My precious organization. 









Everyone who quits posting is a snob who thinks they're too good for us. Jk. Maybe they get busy….or bored. I honestly think that's the case with guys like Byo and Bertha. Those dudes are uber smart and it takes a lot to keep them engaged. That's not to offend, just reality.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For the distinguished panel assembled here… Which box is the 'best' woodworker's toolbox? A, B, C or D?


----------



## BadJoints

Yes.

But I would personally choose B.



> For the distinguished panel assembled here… Which box is the best woodworker s toolbox? A, B, C or D?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## jmartel

I don't see your workbench, Red. Did the movers run away with it?


----------



## walden

> 16in Stanley handsaw might be a bit of a task to come by for that box.
> 
> - ToddJB


No Kidding. Tools for working wood just came out with a 16 inch saw that pretty cool though. But it wouldn't original.


----------



## TheFridge

Talledega nights on starz


----------



## walden

Smitty: I vote for #888A. A more rounded and useful set.


----------



## DanKrager

August is alive and well. Looking out for his dad and building a kitchen worth of cabinets for SWMBO. Too busy to mess with us.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Off to play boy racer again early tomorrow morning. Slight chance of rain, which I'm seriously hoping doesn't happen now that I'm on slicks.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I got a couple of texts from August last week. He said he was real busy.


----------



## john2005

Smitty, I suggest that you promptly build all 4 boxes, then send them to me for inspection. I will then answer your question, however the information will cost you one of the boxes. 
Seriously, you gonna do this thing right or what?


----------



## TheFridge

> I got a couple of texts from August last week. He said he was real busy.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Ok


----------



## chrisstef

Playscape day. Get pumped.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I don t see your workbench, Red. Did the movers run away with it?
> 
> - jmartel


Nah, they're both back there. This shop is a little deeper, but not as wide. Hopefully any lost space will be madeup in the basement where I put the lathe and some other stuff. 









In the garage, first order will be to insulate the open studs, the cover with osb, then paint. Woulda love to have done that before the crap was moved in….but it just didn't work out that way. This is all gonna take awhile.

Playscape ehh Stef? I've got to assemble a bball hoop this weekend. The sellers refused to leave the old one. Annoying since one of the selling points was a bball court in the backyard. Oh well, I bought a pretty nice one….and it just bolts down the way the old one did.


----------



## johnstoneb

I was going to say it looks like you need to insulate and sheetrock it. Looks like you need some more light also.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Blackberry wine, anyone? It might be, in about 40 days or so…


----------



## RPhillips

*Red * You should have made (it seem) the BB goal a deal breaker, I thought that if they showed the house with those items (permanently attached) in place, they had to stay. That is what I was told when I sold my first house.

Anyways, look forward to seeing the progress as you build your new works paces. If I was only closer, I'd love to help you, cause yes, I as anal about perfection as you and I would have ripped that flooring up too if it'd been me. 

Also, consider drywall, better R-value and fire rating than OSB… and not much difference in cost…other than mud and screws.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, don't forget to check out ledges state park or (if you're in the town im thinking) McHose park. Cool just for a drive through. Ledges is worth it in any case. If you're living in that town, also be prepared for the noise of the races tonight.

Glad to hear auggie is ok and not jumped by someone who defaulted on their backhoe lease.

For bhog:


----------



## Pezking7p

Good luck, smitty. How're you making it? First time making wine?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

First time, other that as a bystander when my parents made grape wine in the late 70s. This is a decidedly low-tech affair. Sugar, water, yeast and berries. Combination of a couple 'recipes' on the 'web, but mostly wikihow. Worst that can happen is the loss of free berries and some yeast.

It's been 6 days, smelling very yeastie, with a slight smell of alcohol also coming through. Interesting, hope it works.


----------



## TheFridge

That butterfly is fap worthy for an insectophile


----------



## Pezking7p

It's very undamaged for a wild butterfly. Hung out in the shop for a long time.

Smitty, do you have a floaty thing to measure the specific gravity of the wine? Also is it just in the open top on your table? Did you leave the fruit in it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No hydrometer.

Right now, it's covered and doing an initial fermenting for 7 days. Tomorrow it gets pressed, sugar and water added, and another 10 days. Then one more sugar and water add, and final ferment, then bottled.


----------



## 489tad

Heard some noise outside. The city is working our neighborhood taking down trees effected by the emerald ash borer. In about 5 minutes the tree is gone. Cut it, wrap a cable around the trunk, pull it into the chipper. They took two of his in no time. My street trees are maples. Two near the house are elm. Keeping them crosses.


----------



## DanKrager

That flutterby is here called a "Red-spotted Purple" and our place is covered with them. I really enjoy looking at their vibrant color. They are bold and friendly (for a bug). They mimic another butterfly here called the Pipevine Swallowtail which is toxic to birds, so they are "protected" by their imitation. Gotta go disturb a few with the mower now.
DanK


----------



## JayT

> Maybe they get busy….or bored. I honestly think that s the case with guys like Byo and Bertha. Those dudes are uber smart and it takes a lot to keep them engaged. That s not to offend, just reality.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I think we all just got called stupid. 

I get what you are saying, Red, every person is wired differently, though. I'm not afraid to compare IQ with anyone, and the boredom thing is why I like woodworking. So many different projects and possibilities that there's always a way to find something new and interesting. It's also why I almost never repeat a project, other than prototyping. Doing the same projects over and over like production woodworking would bore me to tears. Some people are really good and satisfied by that, however.

Of course all of that doesn't really explain why I "hang out" on LJ and this thread in particular, does it? Have to think about that while I go work some more walnut.


----------



## Pezking7p

Shop douche 50% complete. What do you guys do with plywood cut offs? I've amassed a ton of scrap plywood and it's got to go.


----------



## jmartel

> Shop douche 50% complete. What do you guys do with plywood cut offs? I ve amassed a ton of scrap plywood and it s got to go.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Throw them at innocent bystanders?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Slap butterflies with it?


----------



## Tim457

> Shop douche 50% complete. What do you guys do with plywood cut offs? I ve amassed a ton of scrap plywood and it s got to go.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Do/make jigs with it. If too small for that toss it.

It's too bad they chip stuff like that straight out. Looks like that was big enough to make a few baseball bats out of.

We have those red spotted purples too. But I don't think we have the pipevine swallowtail so I don't know what it thinks it's mimicking here. Wingless wasp looks nutty. And it goes after cicada killers? Those things are vicious looking. Like a wasp but 2-3 times the size of a bumblebee.


----------



## SASmith

Smitty, I am a big blackberry wine fan.
I have 40 gallons going now.
I think blackberry wine is about the easiest to make.
Adding 2# sugar per gallon will make about 13% alcohol.
Blackberry 'shine is amazing too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott, that is good input indeed. The recipe I'm following right now is 9# for five gals, a little less than yours.

Question: Is there a way to steer towards a drier wine vs. sweet at this point?


----------



## SASmith

Every yeast has a certain alcohol tolerance.
Bread yeast about 10%
Champagne yeast is 18%
DADY is up to 22%.

Every yeast has a temperature tolerance too. Most yeast will handle up to 80 degrees. DADY works fastest at 90 degrees and can handle 95 degrees.

If you use less sugar than the yeasts alcohol tolerance it will come out dry.

Do you want sweet or dry?
What yeast did you use?


----------



## Pezking7p

Scott, I haven't done much wine but generally speaking a beer yeast produces a lot of strong/off flavors if you ferment warmer than that yeast is intended to work at. Is this true to wine yeasts, too?

Fat cat was hot and laid down in front of the a/c vent. He's silly.


----------



## SASmith

Not so much with blackberry.
Very much so with apple.


----------



## Pezking7p

This is making me want to make some beer and cider. We should start a commune, I'll handle beer/wine/cheese/bread/cured meats. You know, the necessities.


----------



## chrisstef

Silly? I call that smart.

5 hours in. 19 steps of 35 Completed. Im roasted. Off to my nephews bday party.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks done to me.

Why make it into 1 toy when he can have 3?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful butterfly.

Funny cat.

Funny banker.


----------



## Pezking7p

Git er done, Stef!

More pics and then I'm done for the day.

Cool spider:









And reorganized and douched shop. Not sure about bench location but I'm going to try it out. I'll put French cleats to the right of the window for hand tools and I'll put a sharpening bench to the left of the window.


----------



## chrisstef

Shop is the tits Pez!!

No more parts on the ground but a 2nd trip to the depot required in the mornin. Fresh outta T nuts. Need 8 more. Gotta level it all out. Attach the acoutremants. 7 hours logged. Minimal blood loss.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think you should leave it crooked, train better balance in the chap. Strange how the grass is brown from just one day where the boards were.


----------



## chrisstef

Yeaaaaa … They were there for a week. I had to order some missing parts and wait a week for em.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't know if I ever posted this. Met a guy on a job who can carve pretty good.








Don't judge me. 3 kiddie pools and a slip and slide for baby girls birthday forced me to shame myself.


----------



## Pezking7p

Why? Why!!??? Just wear some flip flops. I'm judging you so hard right now. Also are you at half mast in that photo?


----------



## ToddJB

And a matching shirt?

Looking good, demo

Red, that shop set up yet? Pez is putting you to shame, slacker.


----------



## 489tad

Purple? Purple? Ha!


----------



## bandit571

Made a mess ON the floor again…









Tends to happen when I raise panels with just a plane..









ya think?









two done, awaiting install into a frame..









Just getting started…


----------



## TheFridge

Lookin good bandit.

only 1/4 chub

If they weren't LSU colors I'd have no excuses.


----------



## jmartel

Managed another day at the track and didn't die, which is a plus. Also managed to knock 4 seconds off my lap times from the last time I went. So I'm pretty happy with that. I think I'm about to have a few drinks to numb the soreness and PTFO.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't know that acronym, and too tired to figure it out.

Busy day. Spent the morning at the water park with the wee ones.










Then nailed down the paint colors finally (I've got about 40 sample sizes of paint if anyone needs some).

Picked up this little feller for $20 off CL










She needs some love , but will make a fun project, and a great user, considering blogging it.

And then spent the evening with friends, and booze, and nerdy games.










Good, but long day.

Hanging some closet doors tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge coulda been full staff at 12" and id still question his manhood. Even les miles would be upset.

And it appears ill be finishing the playscape in rain. Awesome. Im probably going to need to dig in the main house to level it out. Any suggestions for protecting from rot? Id rather use a fabric or plastic then paint it.


----------



## 489tad

Stef Nathan will out grow it before rot takes over. But dig a little deeper and level it on gravel. It's all about drainage. That way it will be around for Steff II &III.


----------



## chrisstef

Gravel. Thats the ticket. Good call Dan. Babystef 2&3 just might be grandkids though. Also wanted to let ya know that a buddy of mine is contemplating buying Cavallo's.


----------



## RPhillips

So pissed, was making a frame saw for resawing and boy did I screw up. When I laid out the mortises I laid them out off center. Doh! You would think that after working on this thing for a week or so I would have noticed… oh well. I need some different wood anyways, tired of red oak. Maybe I'll pick up a piece of Ash.


----------



## chrisstef

Could ya laminate a strip to widen the frame rob?

Thats a wrap. 10 hours build time.


----------



## Tim457

A piece of ash is always a good choice, Rob.

Nice work on that set stef. We got free installation on ours and it took the two guys that do it professionally about 8 hrs to put ours together. About the same size looks like.

Nice score Todd, even empty. Definitely blog it.


----------



## RPhillips

Great Deal on a Lunch box planer...


----------



## TheFridge

Les miles should be upset with himself the way he coaches every year. So I don't care what he thinks.

I won't lie. It's gonna take awhile to wash away the shame….


----------



## duckmilk

Whatcha makin' Bandit?

Blog away Todd.

Fridge, umm, what's that spot between your crocks?



> - chrisstef


Can't believe you brought your bench out on the lawn exposed to the elements like that Demo ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Burn! Its sad because its true! It did take some water this morning but thats old school 3/4" 5 ply. Real sturdy like.


----------



## TheFridge

Duck, I believe that is called the "money shot" in industry terms 

Though "money dribble" could also apply


----------



## duckmilk

Lawl


----------



## jmartel

PTFO = Pass the eff out.


----------



## Pezking7p

Posted my planer on CL two hours ago. Guy is on his way over now to look at it. Hope I don't get raped. Wish me luck.


----------



## duckmilk

Good luck


----------



## TheFridge

Good luck. Word to the wise though. You can't rape the willing…


----------



## Pezking7p

sphincter is un-molested. Sold the planer for $75 more than I paid for it two years ago and I didn't even have to fix the switch. Guy was just getting started and leaning towards hand tools. Tried to sell him my #7 but no such luck. Crazy to sell it less than 3 hours after posting.

Now I'm forced to buy a new planer. Shucks.

On a positive note, three days until vacation. I'll be in Maine and planning a purchase from LN but not sure what to buy yet. Open to suggestions.


----------



## chrisstef

Low angle jack would be my choice.

Lol fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Hey pez, what you asking for that #7?

Ditto


----------



## bandit571

So crowded in the shop, had to make a jig, to clamp an assemble up….on it's end









The Boss wants an enclosed end table, with a door. Making a Frame & Panel box. Two long sides, a narrow end, and a door in front. Open the door to find a shelf, to stash all of her books and such in.

Got the two long sides glued up tonight. Might get something else done later this week. They are coming in this week to gut out and restore the burnt out room upstairs. Water damage also buckled the T&G flooring up there….

Got to use a small handplane tonight..









18" long. Type 10, Stanley #6c. I had traded two junker planes for it awhile back. Seems to work..ok.









maybe…


----------



## 489tad

Corner douche tonight. Cut up the fishing pole holder and used it for clamps. I will remake it.

Nice work Bandit.

Nice work Stef. Cool about your buddy and Cavalos. Think of all the free samiches.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lookin good Stephie boy.

An entire weekend of unpacking boxes. Well, we did have this up yesterday by lunch. Course the sellers had the tough part done…..cement and anchors.










Neighbor says there's over 30 kids on just our two streets. I bet that hoops sees some use.

Rob, you can exclude a lot of things from a house as long as it's clear on the disclosure. That's what I did on my house I sold. I was very clear the garage would be bare when I left….even the stuff attached to walls.

The purchase of this house has been interesting. We bought it for about 30k below appraised value. The sellers were very clean, just not handy. The painting throughout the house is bad. The trim and woodwork in the basement looks like a toddler did it. And someone forgot to tell them that golden oak is no longer the cat's meow. All stuff I can take care of in time.

Also, we more than doubled our square footage. Plenty of room to spread out. Maybe another week on curtains and such…..then onto the shop.

Best room in the house….big living room addition:


----------



## TheFridge

Great stuff man.


----------



## Pezking7p

Living room is huge! Kids are going to have a tone of room to spread out and play.

I'm envious of you being there, gives me all sorts of memories of my youth/college.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh man. I did it again. They're gonna ban me one day.


----------



## woodcox

Whatcha painting Todd? We had almost as many samples on on our main living walls. Wife gave up and called in her mom to pick the right shades in less than a minute, lol. 
Three days camping here and this is the only picture taken!









My Murcia skills were all over this! Wife told me at 8:30pm last week to send her tricycle with her to school for a parade. "Oh, and some of them will be decorated and I don't feel like doing it tonight." 








Murica skills took about two hours! Lol!

Nate dog is gonna gonna be putting it down on that thing stef, looks good from here!

Congrats on the move Red! Kitchen cabinets to camera looks bigger than my house. I'm in a smaller version of the split entry you just left. Must be hard leaving those memories.


----------



## ToddJB

> Whatcha painting Todd?
> 
> - woodcox


House's exterior. Colors have to be in tomorrow. Power washing next week, painting the week after.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats red. New digs look bawse.

Love the Muricafication of the tricycle wc.

Playscape erection made me sore.


----------



## 489tad

Good luck Red!


----------



## racerglen

Racing on the weekend, huge rainout Saturday, but the evening feeding frenzy was great. Our pit area had BBQ rib eye steaks, baked sockeye salmon, potato, macaroni and "cesear " salads, next door did up two deep fried turkeys, a mother ham and more ..Good times.
Sunday racing started early to avoid the looming weather, fastest ever hit at 50' and 54 hundred feet corrected altitude, a 7:70 at 89.9 mph in the 8th..getting very crowded at the top of the points, think I'm one of 4 within 2pts of #1


----------



## jmartel

Glen, apparently I need to pit with you at the track. Sounds like better food than my cold pizza that I had for lunch at the track on Saturday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy for ya Red.

Nice work Stef, Bandit and Dan.

'Merica!


----------



## Mosquito

Very cool Red. Wife and I officially started the process of actually looking at buying a house last week while we were on vacation. Gonna start looking at houses now rather than just online browsing. Pretty exciting, but nervous all the same


----------



## Pezking7p

> Playscape erection made me sore.
> 
> - chrisstef


I guess you should have asked the playscape to be gentler?


----------



## chrisstef

Shoulda went with the smaller size. Lil beeswax on the screw(s) woulda helped too.


----------



## walden

Went 4 wheeling with a friend in his new truck over the weekend. We made it all the way to the end of the trail.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## jmartel

Nice view, Walden.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome view! Wow, no sights like that around these (flatland) parts…


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, nothing like that near KC. There might be a rolling hill or two. Bless our heart…


----------



## theoldfart

walden, awesome view.
Took this one at the north rim of the Grand Canyon









Your buddy needs a stuffed critter for the dashboard BTW


----------



## walden

Haha. Nice Kev! I'm planning to go there this Fall.

We climbed up to 13,200 feet. By far the biggest motorized vehicle up there (Dodge Power Wagon.) Everyone else was in Jeep Wranglers or on ATVs.


----------



## jmartel

That's all the snow that was left at 13,000 feet? Man, you guys didn't get much this year either.


----------



## walden

We mainly got rain in the Spring instead. I much prefer the snow.


----------



## CL810

Finally got some shop time after about a month being AWOL. Decided on a new vise handle to practice lathe work.


----------



## racerglen

Jhungry, there's core a group of 4 of us who've been racing together for about 20 years now. One is the cook, we rotate who's supplying the base meat and the rest chip in the side dishes as required, but it helps two of my buddies have motor homes, that means full inside cooking facilities as needed, but usually the BBQ gets the job done under a side awining. Works really well lol..


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Andy, I need to make a couple of these myself.


----------



## jmartel

I usually have my camp stove to make breakfast and sometimes lunch on, but my wife took it this weekend. Plus, the trackday organizers usually provide lunch, but this was hosted by a different group than who I normally run with. No big deal, but a hot lunch would have been better.


----------



## SASmith

Walden, great view. I bet it was a fun ride up there too.
Like smitty said, mostly flat here.
About 50 miles south of me we have some hills.










Garden of the gods in the Shawnee Nation Forest
Elevation of less than 1000 feet.


----------



## racerglen

We're also lucky in that we have resident caretakers at the track who offer a breakfast/lunch and dinner service from a mobile rig they base at the track, good food at a reasonable price, their biggest sales times are Friday nights when we have a street legal race that brings in a wack of mostly young guys n' gals from the area to show how fast their (mostly imports) cars are, then Sunday mornings feeding hangovers ;-)

WOW ! Scott and Walden those are a great shots ! Kevin, U 2 ..my bear hangs from the mirror of my daily driver, an A and W root bear has a prime location zap strapped to the right side of my roll bar in the street n' strip car..he's never afraid..


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good Andy. I needs to get me a lathe. Maybe id actually finish a project with one.


----------



## ToddJB

Just make sure it comes with a stand. Wouldn't want your fear of bench assembly to oppress your woodworking even further.


----------



## chrisstef

Sneaky banker.


----------



## duckmilk

You have to go to spook school before becoming a banker.

The in-lawls were here for the last week, just now getting rested up. All wimmen but for a 14 year old boy. On Wed. we were coming back home from supper and the kids (the 14yo and his 11yo sister were bored and asking "What are we going to do when we get back?" I said "We could go snipe hunting!" We had to tell them all sorts of lies and make stuff up, but they fell for it. Sent the girl out with a pillowcase to catch with and the boy with an umbrella to be the chaser. I gave them my best snipe call imitation which sounded more like a wounded duck, amazingly. Evil deception won the night.

Edit: I was texting Putty a play-by-play the whole time, fun stuff.


----------



## walden

That's awesome duck. I told some kids to be careful of the saber toothed snipes once. Told them that the kids that grew up in the area had to put PVC pipe over their ankles to play outside so the snipe wouldn't chew through their Achilles tendon….For some reason they wouldn't set foot off the deck.


----------



## jmartel

Hah. That's funny stuff, Duck.


----------



## ksSlim

We've had a actual snipe at Quivira NWR and Cheyenne Bottoms wetland here in KS.
Most folks 50 n' older won't believe it until you show them in a field guide.
I guess we were all somewhat gullible in our youth.


----------



## Tim457

Too funny and mean Duck. I can't believe you actually got them out there for the hunt.


----------



## duckmilk

Tim, I was just the enabler, my wife and her sister were the ones that physically took them on the hunt…and recorded video of it.


----------



## bandit571

"Names have been changed to protect the…."

Test fit going on, hide yer eyes, Mabel…









It be a Biggum….Even the planes are bigger..









Slab top is 7/8" thick….


----------



## jmartel

Apparently today is just one of those crappy days. Going to the baseball game tonight for free, so hopefully that will lighten the day up some.


----------



## chrisstef

Get yourself one of those sundae's in a baseball hat. That ******************** always brightened my day up.


----------



## ToddJB

Man. I want that in my mouth so bad.


----------



## Pezking7p

Never did go on a snipe hunt.

Less than 24 hrs until vacation begins.

Stef is an erector.


----------



## chrisstef

Your old lady agrees ^


----------



## 7Footer

Howdy fellers, I've missed you guys… Lots of good stuff I missed. Good to be back home but man vacation is a great thing, if we'd have been able to take our Pooch and cat I don't know if we would've come home, I'll throw up a few pics in the next few days, have a sh!t-ton of stuff still to catch up on. Enjoy that vacay Pezerroni!

Fridge's motto: Geaux Crocs


----------



## chrisstef

Not a pats fan but 4 games for brady is garbage.


----------



## bandit571

twins???









and both have nibs….posted them on FeeBay today…









or rather Str8leg*123 did..LOL


----------



## 7Footer

Totes agree, Stef, totes.

Got a funny little story about one of my beer pong tables. While on our cruise I got an email from a wedding planner asking if I could make her a Trail Blazers beer pong table by the 1st of August. Had basically no internet access on the ship. Anyway I finally got a chance to email her, told her that I can't get one done that soon but I have a table that I would be willing to sell (it's my favorite Blazers one I keep for myself). She then asks me if I would rent it out for 1 night (indecent proposal).... I said "Sure I guess, never considered renting it though what are you thinking for a price?" ... She says "would you deliver and pick it up for $75?"... I said no but I will for $100, need me a c-note to make it worth my time, the wedding venue is only about 25 minutes from my house.. Anyway she goes back and forth with me a few times and finally agrees on the $100, and she says "they're very excited about this" .... So yesterday she sends out this blanket email to all of the "vendors" with the whole timeline and itinerary of the wedding festivities, the friggin thing is a whole 3 day long event, and as I am reading the email I see the names and notice that it's for one of the Trail Blazers players, Meyers Leonard…. I just thought it was funny that the lady was bickering with me over $25 bucks, we all know $25 is nothing when it comes to a wedding, let alone a fugging NBA player making 2.3 mil a year. Needless to say I am stoked! Wish I could kick it at the wedding but hoping to at least mingle a little bit as I'm setting up the table.


----------



## SASmith

Cool story, seven.
Small world.


----------



## putty

7, Make sure that your name and phone# is on the bottom…You will get plenty of orders!!! and double your price!


----------



## Pezking7p

7 that is so awesome. Cool story to tell and you should be proud.

So of course pre-vacation week can't go smoothly. A guy pumped the wrong material into a silo at work, shutting down a machine for something like 16 hours (this is a really big deal) and jeopardizing about $100,000 worth of raw materials. Well the pumping system wouldn't accommodate our new workaround so I spent an extra 3 hours at work re plumbing a bunch of lines. It was crisis mode and I needed to rally my troops.


----------



## chrisstef

Pimp that new connect 7! Thats really cool.

Thats how you do pez. Atta boy. When ya need the boys the most, show em your hose.


----------



## jmartel

Pretty decent seats for free.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice Pez, that'll bring some good vacation karma!

Hellz yeah JMariner!

Can't wait to see Red's new shop!

Yeah after it's all done I'm going to message him and tell him that had I known it was for one of the Blazers and I wouldn't even have charged them, and gonna put my info on it for sure. I have a couple growler carriers sitting around and was thinking about maybe throwing his jersey # and initials on one and leaving it with the table, they can also be used to carry wine bottles if he doesn't drink growler-style beer… I was kind of surprised, even though he's a college age kid he just didn't seem like the type who plays beer pong, let alone have a cool enough fiance to allow a beer pong table at the wedding!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Walden, great view. I bet it was a fun ride up there too.
> Like smitty said, mostly flat here.
> About 50 miles south of me we have some hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garden of the gods in the Shawnee Nation Forest
> Elevation of less than 1000 feet.
> 
> - SASmith


Been there, beautiful place.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Man. I want that in my mouth so bad.
> 
> - ToddJB


...


----------



## 7Footer

She cleans up good. 









I almost bought one of these for Stef in Nassau…..


----------



## Tugboater78

Colorful author… 









And some random memes



































9 more days… and i can go home…

this oppressive humidity and still air in the ohio river valley is draining me..


----------



## 489tad

i was going to post some reality this morning, ( nothing personal no big deal) but I didn't want to interrupt the usual flow of this thread. So carry on you lovely bunch of knuckle dragers!


----------



## theoldfart

Florida, hot, humid ugh :-(


----------



## chrisstef

Aint much better back home OF. 95 degrees, hazy, hot and humid.


----------



## jmartel

Only about 85 this week here. I'll be much happier once fall starts rolling around. Best time of the year. Well, October is pretty much foggy every day up until about noon though.


----------



## DanKrager

After completing a little display box for a private museum in VA, (finish still drying…pics little later), moving on to next project. This one will be delivered to Elmore MN. Carving starts after lunch. (not assembled yet).









DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Look good, Dan. Will it be a mirror?


----------



## chrisstef

Wow, nice work DanK. Did you scroll the top pieces?

Hump day's moving slow around here.


----------



## duckmilk

Gonna look good Dan. Can't wait to see the carving.


----------



## Pezking7p

Apparently the nfl is trying to say that if you are even thought to be cheating, you will be punished? I guess it makes sense, lest small cheats turn into big cheats, but to me it seems like they are just trying to placate all the angry fans.


----------



## 7Footer

Gonna be back in the office soon, can't wait to get out of the mo-ho!

Idk if I ever posted a pic of it, but my old office had this cheesy forest theme wallpaper on it, and they asked if I wanted it back and I said hellz to the no, so I got some T&G cedar, and me likey!



























The main foreman of our job had to move on to a new job and since then things have kinda went downhill, the painter has been a total flake (surprise), after he didn't show for a week they called in some mexicans errrrrr hispanics, and they totally botched the stain job on our new front door, and it's not an actual wood door, it's some industrial type special material that accepts stain, but unlike wood you can't sand it off, so I think they are gonna be SOL and have to buy a whole new door, cuz it looks terrible! Baby Stef and Baby Todd(s) could do a better job.

Really, yo? Who looked at this and said "yep, we're good!" 


















Bandit - Sorry to hear about your lazy tenants, glad everyone is okay though, it's a crappy, stinky, sad process but the end result is kinda nice!


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh lawdy lawdy is that an awful stain job. I coulda gripped the brush witj my buttcheeks and twerked out a better stain job then that. Id stain that cedar myself if that was you bud. Glad your almost out of the sui-trailer. Thats gotta get to a guy.


----------



## 489tad

7, hold back a few grand or more. Let them figure it out.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah for sure, and the first thing you see when you drive in the gate is that damn door, it sticks out like a sore thumb…. Lol, in all fairness, I'm sure your buttcheek gripping skills are far above average, but I still agree.

Dat door tho.

Cedar isn't getting stained, I think they already put some clear coat on it, the original foreman did that himself, he killed it, did the same thing the old mans office.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang 7. They dun goofed.

Stuck in philly, probably for the night. But at least I have my luggage.

Had to gate check a bag, and after the orgy of breezeway luggage gathering, I was left alone with a bag that wasn't mine. UsAir was friendly but not very helpful in retrieving my bag. I tracked the lady down as being from Newark, NJ, so on a hunch I went to the next flight for Newark. Well there stands this woman, purse boldly astride my bag. I approached and informed her she had my bag. After she calmed her urge to slap my face, she realized she really did have my bag. So in the end I was able to retrieve my bag, and reunite her with her own forgotten luggage.

Now if only they would stop delaying my flight to Portland….anyone working the wood tonight? Kids doing funny crap? Building a bench (Stef)?


----------



## summerfi

Hiya fellers. I'm back in the southland called Montana. Six weeks in Alaska was fun, but it's nice to be home. Now I have a lot of catching up to do on the home front. I trust I didn't miss anything here though.


----------



## johnstoneb

glad to see you back Bob. I need to talk with you about a dovetail saw here soon. May have to do a Main Salmon float first then see if I have any money left.

I had to go fishing today. 80 degrees, 52 for water temp and the fish were biting.


----------



## summerfi

You live a tough life Bruce, having to do all that fishing and floating and all. ;-)


----------



## johnstoneb

It pretty rough Just got back from 2 weeks in Couer'd'Alene spent a weekend on the St Joe at Red Ives with my daughter SIL and grandson. You do a lot of rock throwing when you take a 4 yr old fishing.


----------



## john2005

Welcome back Bob!

^True that!


----------



## putty

Welcome back Bob!!! Did you get the fires out?


----------



## jmartel

Looks nice, Bruce. I'll be heading through that way to go to MT in about a month.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't usually get sick but when I do it's the plague.

The picture of Pez when he was a scout is awesome.

You mentioned the painter was a flake; aren't they all drunks? That door looks like I did it 7, sad. And that pong table is sexy bro.

Good laurd Bruce, that is gorgeous country.


----------



## chrisstef

Caught the black death huh T. Hopefully youre back on your feet. I agree that country is gorgeous.

Planning a 2 day glamping trip for my old college roomate's bachelor party. Puttin the band back together for this one. Gonna be a rip.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Getting better, need good fuel and sleep and I think I'll have it sussed out by the weekend. Thanks.

How many participants in the Mayhem?


----------



## Buckethead

Careful stef, those up the creek moments rarely work out as well as they do in the movies.

Lots to say to erbuddy. Congrats! condolences! awesome job bro! Dang that sux! Tighten up!

I think that applies to everyone, so all bases covered.

State of me own shop is messy, but not for having done any work in it. May be shipping off again soon, so I'll just keep stalking.


----------



## Tim457

Wow, I sent Andy a simple set screw and then I see this beauty in the mail today:









Slight upgrade from the box cutter I had been using while waiting to make a better one.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Bucket. Ya never know I guess. The spot im trying to book is on a great fishing lake for largemouth and northern pike. I used to camp there with a couple of other guys every summer. Solid spot.

Lookin like a crew of 6 T. Mayhem should title it well. Couple of big beer drinkers, couple of smokers, and a chef. Ohh and a guy who does "odd jobs".

That's a knoife.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A chef?!? Nice!

I fuggin' love those 'odd job' buddies. Never know when the bill might call for their talents. Dastardly.

Get home in tact.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice poker, Tim. Good work, Andy


----------



## ToddJB

Since today is my 9 year marital anniversary I will gladly be accepting Stanley #9 shooting planes today. I'll PM you my address.

Next year #10's.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea the groom can straight up cook his ass off. Dude's forever cookin up something to get your mouth waterin.

I thought I was the only one with a buddy who did "odd jobs" for a living. You nailed it though, when you need a guy to do some isht, the odd jobs guy is the man for it. Want VIP at the club? Need a little persuasion? Need something you aint had in 10 years? Call the odd jobs guy. My odd jobs guy is a classic close talking mumbler. He's gotta be right in your ear to hear what he's sayin. La cosa nostra.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cosmic locksmiths. They seem to posses the touch.

Close communicator sounds like a useful nuance, I know nothing of that or of the connected.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats to you both Todd. I'm fresh out of #9's, maybe next year


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Todd. Best I can do is send you an upside down #6.


----------



## jordanp

I'm still alive..
State of my shop is Chaos…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good.
Demo was missing you. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
A lot.

Talk about chaos…


----------



## AnthonyReed

WTF is going on?!!??

What's the next step, Smirnoff Ice??

Shane did you have something to do with this?


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, what a weird chart Tony… Seems like a lot of whiskey and fireball, I half expected Cali to be Absolut… I tried Sinfire a few weeks ago, and I'll admit, it was WAY better than Fireball.

Congrats Toddski


----------



## walden

Congrats Todd. Smitty got my last #9, sorry buddy. Next time…


----------



## walden

.


----------



## ShaneA

Seems sketchy T. I am not sure if there is any validity to it or not.

Now, if there was a connection to meth…well, that would be different.


----------



## bandit571

getting about done on this thing









Too nasty down there to start any finishing, so it is now upstairs, pending the Boss' approval for a finish. 
Which leave this empty, for the first time in HOW long?









Amazzzzing…


----------



## walden

Well that sucks. Ordered a Stanley 42 saw set off eBay. It comes and someone has filed the setting head down to a small point, making it useless. Gotta love "honest" sellers…


----------



## jmartel

It's very difficult to get work done when the Blue Angels are practicing and keep buzzing the office.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JFurious.


----------



## jmartel

More like not helping my JDHD.


----------



## chrisstef

Tequila for ct huh. I do love me some tequilla but not patron. Give me a gladd of the don julio 70 or the 1942 and im good to go.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer, Walden.

Check here: I bet this guy is bit more honest about this sellings: http://www.rmsaws.com/p/saws-for-sale.html


----------



## CL810

> Since today is my 9 year marital anniversary I will gladly be accepting Stanley #9 shooting planes today. I ll PM you my address.
> 
> Next year #10 s.
> 
> - ToddJB


Congrats Todd. Sorry, but I've got nuttin for ya. If I had a 9, I'd have it out to ya overnight, but sadly i've got nuttin….


----------



## walden

Haha. Thanks Todd. That just happens to be my favorite saw guy! I wonder if he would trade me a Stanley 42 (not a 42x) for this saw set…



















This thing is enormous. I'm pretty sure it was designed to set Godzilla's teeth.

In other news, I found out my GF of the last three months is married. Told me she didn't want me to come to her place because she didn't want me to meet her son yet…Apparently, she didn't want me meeting her husband either. Single for life. That's my new motto.


----------



## 7Footer

Walden, you old dog you! lol it's usually the other way around!

Man I wish you guys could hear my old man, he's having one of those days where everything is pissing him off, but I can't stop laughing at him. There is a protest going on in Portland by greenpeace and there are 12 people hanging off the St. Johns bridge because there is a huge ice breaking ship getting repaired here, and of course they've had the bridge shut down today and yesterday, traffic is jacked, resources being wasted, but now the coast guard is finally getting off there asses and arresting these stupid idiots.. But my dad is sitting here watching the news conference and the Senator is speaking right now, he's just cursing and screaming at the computer, it's pretty hilarious. He tried to write him an email but the Senator's website says he'll only respond on Twitter, so my Pops goes on and tries to sign up for Twitter but it says he has an invalid phone number, so he finally gave up and walked away! Lawl.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, sorry to hear it. Maybe it's time to pay him a visit. "Hi, your wife, apparently, is screwing around on both of us"


----------



## chrisstef

So ya gonna keep her as a side piece walden? Kiddin. Kinda.

Your old man sounds pretty excitable 7. Kinda cracks me up when people get all hot n bothered over stuff they cant control. Whatta the hippies got against an ice breaker ?


----------



## TheFridge

It there is any attempt for either contestant to cheat, especially with my wife, who is a dirty, dirty tramp. I am just gonna snap.

Do I make myself clear?


----------



## john2005

Congrats Todd!


----------



## ToddJB

> It there is any attempt for either contestant to cheat, especially with my wife, who is a dirty, dirty tramp. I am just gonna snap.
> 
> Do I make myself clear?
> 
> - TheFridge


Actually, you didn't


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I tell him that all the time, just like the weather! Quit stressin about stuff you can't control! And Fugg politics.

This whole scene is the most ridiculous thing…. They are protesting because the ship is headed back up to the Arctic to bust a path to drill for oil… The "Kayaktivists" think that we're all gonna die from global warming if we don't stop drilling for oil.


----------



## duckmilk

> So ya gonna keep her as a side piece walden? Kiddin. Kinda.
> 
> - chrisstef


Find out if he has a concealed carry license first, if not, then sure, why not?


----------



## 7Footer

jammy

Also here is a live stream in case anyone wants to take a peek at this sh!t show. 
http://www.kptv.com/category/210121/watch-fox-12-live-video-stream


----------



## walden

You guys crack me up. I guess I'm old fashioned. I only date single women.

7, you gotta start recording your old man and then set up Youtube account. You could retire on the ad revenue!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walden, not a Stanley, but equipped for larger saws I think.



















Simple but fully functional. No dupe 42, sorry.


----------



## ToddJB

I have regular 42 you're welcome to until I get around to actually learning how to sharpen - so a couple of years.


----------



## john2005

They pulled that "tie off the bridge" crap here too. 'Cept here it was a logging truck. Ironically loaded with lumber from a local fire headed to a mill to try and salvage what they could. (perfect compromise) Well the dumba$$'s won cause now they have successfully shut down 3 of the local mills. Only one left and its not what it was. Worst part is, after they crash everybody elses jobs, they graduate from college and move on thinking that they've accomplished something, but they don't have to watch the 400 employees try to find work in a town that doesn't have much for industry other than timber. Friggen moron hippies. Somebody needs to just go cut the ropes and be done with it. Having an opinion is fine. Taking peoples lively hood away is just plain dishonorable.


----------



## john2005

Course maybe Portland wasn't the most ideal place to fix that boat…just thinkin out loud here


----------



## TheFridge

I thought they had some whales to save or something? If I got stuck in traffic because of that crap I'd be tempted to cut the rope myself. Or at least pee down it and make it slippery.


----------



## jmartel

Well, the problem is you need to find a place to repair it that has a large enough yard to handle a 400' Ice Breaker. It probably wouldn't be able to be fixed in Alaska if it needs drydocked. That leaves Seattle, Tacoma, Portland, or traveling even further south to CA. So really, there's not much you can do there.

There's a few yards north of Seattle, but they may be too busy/full/small to handle it.


----------



## john2005

> I thought they had some whales to save or something? If I got stuck in traffic because of that crap I d be tempted to cut the rope myself. Or at least pee down it and make it slippery.
> 
> - TheFridge


Haha, now we're gettin somewhere. All in favor of sending Fridge out to OR with lots of beverages, say "aye"!

I hear what you're saying Jbarge. With that information they should've picked Tacoma. Not as far, the people need the $, and the only thing to worry about is somebody stealing your boat. I think thats the route I'd a taken. You know they would get a similar welcome in Seattle.


----------



## walden

> Walden, not a Stanley, but equipped for larger saws I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple but fully functional. No dupe 42, sorry.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks for looking Smitty. I'll figure something out.

Todd: I might borrow it for a day or two to get the teeth set on my frame saw and then get it back to you if that works. Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"In other news, I found out my GF of the last three months is married. Told me she didn't want me to come to her place because she didn't want me to meet her son yet…Apparently, she didn't want me meeting her husband either…..." Ummmm. <blink> <blink> Bizarre. Sorry Walden.

"Man I wish you guys could hear my old man,...." 7, I need video of his tirades. It sounds sooo damn funny. HAHAHA! I see that Walden beat me to the idea.


----------



## jmartel

> I hear what you re saying Jbarge. With that information they should ve picked Tacoma. Not as far, the people need the $, and the only thing to worry about is somebody stealing your boat. I think thats the route I d a taken. You know they would get a similar welcome in Seattle.
> 
> - john2005


Yeah. I'm not super familiar with the yards down by Tacoma though, so I'm not sure if they can take a 400'er. At least in Seattle they wouldn't have to go under a bridge and have to worry about playing Pinata.


----------



## 7Footer

Its a pretty common occurrence here, we've only got a week or so left in this trailer until we get back into our real offices, if I can get some video footage of the old man going off on a tirade I will. Tony and Walden I think you're onto something!

Yesterday I dropped a deuce in our new bathroom for the first time since March 2nd, it was glorious. To hell with Honey Buckets, I feel for anyone who works on job sites and has to use porta potties every day.

Amen John, Amen, some people don't get what a big deal mills are in small communities.. I was watching a little bit when I got home last night and my heard a quick interview with one of the kayaktivists and he said "I came down here from Vancouver and I want to say something to all of the people calling us hypocrites for driving gas powered cars here, my current vehicle gets twice the mpg as my previous car… And I have a friend who has a Chevy Volt, which is mostly electric, and he averages 196 miles per gallon.." ..... Fugging Lawl, I almost fell of the couch listening to that.

There was another lady who was one of the people hanging from the bridge and she was on the phone with the news after they removed her, and she was saying that she was "shaken up" after they cut her guide wire (they had a wire in between all of the people so they could move back and forth and another attempt to block the boat) between the other idiots hanging there…. Yeah so you weren't shaken up hanging off a bridge 200' feet above the water, but when the FD removes you that is a different story.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, no #9's at LN but here is a pile of 51's. Took this photo while the milling machine behind me through hot chips on my feet. They really take you into the guts of their operation for the tour.


----------



## bandit571

Greenpeace??? Send them to mars, and tell them to "save" that planet…


----------



## Mosquito

So many other, more useful, things people could be doing with their time and energy…


----------



## 7Footer

Hey Mos / other puter guys, any of you done the windows 10 'upgrade' yet? I did yesterday on my work puter and I am already regretting it… Tempted to revert back to Win 8 if it lets me… I dont get why they have to remove simple functionality shortcuts, I was finally starting to like win 8 too… I swear with Microsoft, its like one step forward and 3 steps back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm not throwing rocks at Windows 10. Seriously. Just want to pass along something to pay attention to when upgrading.

http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/07/windows-10-shares-your-wi-fi-with-contacts/


----------



## ToddJB

> So many other, more useful, things people could be doing with their time and energy…
> 
> - Mosquito


Perhaps. Though I do think they bring some value. Awareness - at least.

When I was a kid, where I grew up, not too far from where I think Bandit is, all of our trash was burned, and if it didn't burn we threw it in the hallow (which a creek ran through).

Now I recycle.

That shift happened due to awareness.

Denver is (was) water starved, they put up billboards all over and had people going house to house to ask them to use less water. Now I think about it.

So I think awareness is important. Are 7's examples extreme actions, or John's example an unfortunate end result? Yes. I think so. But I do think we as a human race could do a much better job of being stewards of our planet. I'm not sure it requires everyone to drive a Prius (Tony, thanks for taking that bullet for us), but if we were just more aware of how our individual actions add up to affect our surroundings, and how corporate actions can and do affect our surroundings on a larger scale, then we would probably make some better decisions.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm keeping us on Windows 7 as long as I humanly can.


----------



## Mosquito

I have gone to 10 on my main computer at home, and have been "tweaking" settings (like what Smitty posted). Stuff like that kinda bugs me…


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, +1+1+1…. well stated on awareness.

As far as Windows 10….I use a mac laptop, tablet, phone etc  ( My son is a computer scientist there as well.)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am comfortable using less resources, and contributing a lower percentage of my income for fuel; no need to thank me.

Hippy talk coming out that banker this morning. But I agree.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks for the heads up Smitty. I agree, stuff like that bothers me as well, and unless you read things really carefully you'll end up with settings / crapware all over the place.


----------



## Mosquito

I never do "Express Install" on anything lol


----------



## jmartel

I mostly just don't like wasting stuff. Garbage, electricity, water, money, etc. My hobbies are far from green (given how much fuel and tires and oil that is involved in going to the race track), but I still try not to waste stuff if possible. If I lived close enough to work, I'd ride a bicycle every day. At the previous job I walked/rode a bicycle every day. As it stands, 13 mi each way is a bit much. I still walk to the grocery store though.

I must admit that it's pretty nice with the plastic bag ban that you don't see nearly as many bags all over the place. And having Recycling and Compost bins everywhere (by law) takes like 5 extra seconds out of your life to separate out which I don't mind.


----------



## Tim457

I agree Todd, but when the enviro terrorists go in they just turn more people off to their cause. Greenpeace is a joke because they are hypocritical and inconsistent. But we could all stand to learn more about how to waste less and preserve what we have.


----------



## Mosquito

> I agree Todd, but when the enviro terrorists go in they just turn more people off to their cause. Greenpeace is a joke because they are hypocritical and inconsistent. But we could all stand to learn more about how to waste less and preserve what we have.
> 
> - Tim


That is the camp I'm in. I'm not against the awareness, I'm against how certain groups go about trying to cram it down everyone's throat in such a coarse manner, is all. With the perpetual machine that social media and yellow journalism is, it's scary what kinds of things get swept under the rug of "this is probably important, but think of the *VIEWS* that other thing would get instead"


----------



## ToddJB

> but when the enviro terrorists go in they just turn more people off to their cause.
> - Tim


Truth.

I think there are good and bad ways to get your point across, and if you go so over the top that you're making people hate a cause because they really just hate you, then you're doing something wrong. I feel like anyone who currently uses social media can find plenty of current examples of this.


----------



## johnstoneb

I would like to answer John and 7. The small mills in every community are gone and have been for close to 40 years and will never be back.
There are 2 main reasons.
1 is political. After WWII the nation wanted a full emplyment economy. In the Pacific Northwest the easy way to that was timber. Every senator and representative was on the forest service to get out the cut. And if the forest service brought up sustainable cut. They were out of a job so it didn't take long for the forest service to shorten the time on paper for a sustainable cut. By the 1980's The forest service and shortened that time in North Idaho and Western Montana to 75 -80. This in forest that actually require 120 years to regrow.

In the early 50's tjere were often 2 or 3 large mills in most towns and inumerable small 2 &3 man mills scattereed all over. Through the years these little mills couldn't compete and went out of business by the mid 60's most of these mills were gone the large mills had gotten larger but still employed hundreds of men. Then consolidation and modernization took over. Every time a mill modernized they became more efficient and were able to outbid the mills that were didn't modernized quick enough. Two things happen with modernization You are more efficient so you cut more with fewer people. The early mills had circular saws and manual carriages. one of the first things to modernize bandsaws came in they could cut both ways on the carriage travel and the carriages had to be automated as even the big mill decided it was to dangerous for a couple of men to ride the carriage through the saw. Gang saws became automated again replacing several men per shift. and finally some thing I never thought would happen the green chain becam automated. By the early 80's A mill that in the early 60's used to employ100-150 men per shift now has 30 or so and capable of cutting on one shift more wood than the mill could running 24 hrs in the 60's.. And they were running out of wood that could be cut economically.
At the same time the mill were modernizing the same thing was happening in the woods. Saws got much lighter and way more powerful. Rubber tired skidders appeared ( 1 skidder could replace 2 D-6 cats skidding and they cost a whole lot less and required way less maintenance). Log truck got more power and much better brakes and Jake Brakes (no more water tank on the headache rack to cool the brakes coming off the hill). Crews got cut in half ormore and still capable of putting out way more wood. When I was falling in the early 70's a good faller could saw 200 logs or more a day. (That's one reason I didn't stay as a faller very long best I ever did was about 180).
By the late 80's most marketable timber was gone and it is going to take another 50 years before the early cut stuff is back and marketable.
There will always be timber to cut but it will never be like the glory days of the 60's and 70's. And these local politicians crying for the return of the good old days need to start looking else where for economic stimulus.


----------



## 7Footer

Agreed Mos/Todd, no need for extreme action, just try and not be a dick. One of those eco-terrorist groups that Tre Arrow was associated with (before he gained stardom in the world of jack-wagon activists), burned one of our helicopters and batch trucks that were parked on private timberland back in the mid 90's, pretty extreme.

Worth a repost


----------



## summerfi

As someone who spent much of his 33 year career as a wildlife biologist working to preserve endangered species, I've met and worked with many people on both sides of the environmental issue. The issue is very polarized, which is more a testament to (bad) human nature than to the issue itself. I have no respect for the extremists on either side. The worst are those who put the almighty dollar ahead of conserving the health of the planet we all live on. Close behind are those who make a career of "saving" the planet, but protecting the planet ultimately becomes secondary to protecting their jobs, so they must perpetuate the conflict to stay employed as environmentalists. Both tend to use phoney science and extreme behaviors to convince the world they are right.

Here's the bottom line. The human population is no different than any other animal population. All require "habitat" that has a finite carrying capacity. Exceed the carrying capacity and the population crashes. With continual increases in the human population, we are approaching the finite carrying capacity of earth. The problem is exacerbated by medical advances that have greatly lowered infant mortality and greatly extended life expectancy over the past few hundred years. As the human population continues to exponentially increase, very bad things are going to start to happen, and probably already have started to happen. But we haven't seen anything yet. It's going to get much much worse. I feel sorry for my grandchildren. Is there a solution? Probably not a socially acceptable, implementable one. The human species will eventually suffer a major catastrophic decline, or perhaps cease to exist altogether. That is, unless we learn to colonize another planet, where the cycle begins all over again. Sorry to be so gloomy, but I think it's reality. That's why I consider myself a pessimistic but practical environmentalist who thinks our best hope is good science.

And then there is also the whole theological side of this discussion to consider…..


----------



## chrisstef

Wtf 7. That's some cult ish right there. Straight up brainwashed. (In ref to 7's post, not Bob's) (Edited for clarity)

Im all for being nice to the planet. We only get one. But some of these people blow me away. Who's really doing the thinking here? You or the blow hard asking you to tie yourself to a bridge? People that take one opinion, one word, one thought and treat it like gospel, aren't very intelligent in my book. Do your homework and make your own decisions based upon your own research not some slanted view produced by others.


----------



## john2005

Thx for the input Bruce and Bob, good points.

Todd's a hippy and is researching kayaks…

Lastly, I have worked in the auto world for 15ish years. A VW GTI (among other vehicles) is more efficient in the grand scheme than a Prius. And funner to drive. Just sayin.


----------



## summerfi

Bruce, I started working for the Forest Service in 1969, so I witnessed much of what you talked about, and I agree with your points. There's still a lot of timber in the northern Rockies, albeit not the prime stuff that once existed. Economics plays a big role. The country's need for wood is only so big. It makes more sense to harvest that wood in the southeast where the ground is flat and you can grow a marketable tree in 40 or 50 years, than it does in the Rockies where the ground is steep, roads are expensive to build, and it takes a minimum of 120 years to grow most species to marketable size.


----------



## Pezking7p

I always wonder if 100 years from now they're going to laugh at us or curse us for the things we do. Sort of like how we think now about the medical practice of "bleeding" patients or believing that rotten meat begets maggots.

Sorry to be off topic again but here is a picture of a box of small spokeshaves.


----------



## 7Footer

Crikey that's a lot of spokes…. Don't be sorry Pez, keep 'em coming. I didn't mean to spark a big debate.

Well said Bob, and welcome home!


----------



## Mosquito

^ I actually enjoy the fact that we manage to talk about these subjects, and though not always agree with everyone, it stays civil and non-personal.

(which, I suppose, is probably part of why we're all here in this thread in the first place…)


----------



## chrisstef

Eff you Mos, your an idiot.

Lol.


----------



## Mosquito

:-(


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am going to laugh at you Pez, daily. For a hundred years.

And point.

And look in disgust at your LN pictorials.

7' is a known agitator.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You elicited a sad panda from him, cruel bastard Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...and you can't spell you're


----------



## ShaneA

We may have to have Cricket step in and ban Stef from his own thread. Never thought it would come to this.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Day's.

Never.

Gonna.

End.


----------



## Mosquito

No kidding Tony… lookin' forward to the weekend, annual party at the cabin with family friends this weekend…




  






And it's lookin' Niiiiiiice


----------



## johnstoneb

Thee is no excuse for destroying equipment or property and people should be prosecuted to the full extent.
I guess if you want to tie yourself to a tree or hang off a bridge that's your business but don't ask me to do it.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry mos. Lol. Your not an idiot. Tony you're though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well there was this one time when this guy blew through a road construction site and almost hit the flagman. The water-tender pulled his truck across the lanes and blocked him off. The flagman then caught up to the guy in the Mercedes and caved his windshield in with a shovel. I felt that was an excuse to destroy property. But we are all intended to an opinion and I may have been biased.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Am not Stef.


----------



## summerfi

There's no excuse to destroy a Mercedes. The driver, on the other hand, definitely deserves a shovel.


----------



## JayT

Now we know why Tony really bought the Prius. It was to replace his Mercedes that needed a new windshield.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!! I have never driven a Mercedes in my life.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Now we know why Tony really bought the Prius. It was to replace his Mercedes that needed a new windshield.
> 
> - JayT


I thought Tony was the flagman in the story. Makes more sense now JayT!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Self-incriminating is no way to go through life Paul, you know this.


----------



## 7Footer

Hahaha. It was Colonel Mustard (Tony), in the construction zone, with the shovel.

Walden, this one is for you.
Housewife


----------



## johnstoneb

Tony I kind of agree with Bob on that one. 
I watched a driver blow thru a flagman in my neighborhood once. They were putting in sewer. He saw the ditch in time to hit the brakes but still slid the front end into the ditch. I got as good a laugh out of that as the construction crew did.
Then he had to sit in that ditch until a wrecker got there to lift him out.
Better case of immediate justice I haven't seen since.


----------



## woodcox

Dehydrated, I kept seeing 'known alligator'.

I'm starting to feel bad for buying a 15mpg Hemi just to tow my camp around.


----------



## bandit571

Paid $2.00.9 for regular unleaded today. Decided to just fill the tank…


----------



## ToddJB

Did you pour a little on the ground too, as a figurative middle finger to those tree huggers in kayaks?


----------



## walden

That's funny stuff 7…

Bob: I completely agree with you. You might be interested in reading a book titled: Radical Simplicity, Small Footprints in a Finite World by Jim Merkel. If memory serves, he was a scientist/mathematician who did a bunch of research and came up with the same conclusions you mention. He then created a set of easy to follow equations that let you add in elements of your own life style to see how many resources you use and if that is sustainable. It has been a while since I've read it, but he says something like in order for the planet to be sustainable at its current population levels, each human would have to live in 400 square feet or less and would have to use less than 1 acre of land to grow all of their food and items they need (wood for furniture, etc.)

Those numbers intrigued me ( I was well over those numbers at the time) and led me to renting my 380 square foot cabin to see if I could do it. I think my resource usage is down to 4.5 acres (from 40 acres when I first read the book) and it has been a fun experiment to see if I can get my numbers even lower.

I guess under full disclosure I should mention pro-environment and that I was one of a handful of people that started National Trails Day to help encourage people to maintain America's hiking trails and promote proper use of the trails in order to keep the forests from getting overrun.

I should also say I don't believe in the extreme tactics both sides of the issue use to make their points. Todd is right that awareness is the best way to go.


----------



## RPhillips

made it the bottom… week out of town for RSO training… good to be home. Cincy was nice but, I'm glad i don't live there.


----------



## putty

Rob, did you have that Cincinnati 5way chili?


----------



## ToddJB

Putty, skyline is the chilli you're referring to


----------



## walden

A question for the hand tool addicts in the group. Has anyone heard any news as to when the Roubo book on furniture making will be released? Lost Art Press started talking about it more than three years ago and I haven't heard anything in at least six months. Are they still planning to release the book, or did they give up? Any news you may have would be great. My hopes are fading…

Edit: Skyline chili is like dinner and dessert all in one. I think they put cinnamon in it.


----------



## putty

Yes Todd, you are right. I think they make it with cinnamon in it. 5 different ways you can order it.


----------



## jmartel

Latest video from last Saturday's trackday. Fighting through traffic at about 7min, super close call at 8:39, and then from 9:55-11:49 is one of the fastest laps of the day that I ran.


----------



## jmartel

Walden, you helped start national trails day?


----------



## Tim457

Walden, the last thing I can find on it says the translation was finished and on Chris Schwarz's desk for editing over a year ago. On the Lost Arts Press blog he does often mention only finishing projects when they are ready, not on a timeline. I'm sure he plans on finishing it.

Oh and just found this one from June 2015 that still refers to it as forthcoming.
http://blog.lostartpress.com/2015/06/06/roubo-on-light/


----------



## TheFridge

I'd pay some money for a 3 day stretch with a high of 85. It's been brutal.


----------



## walden

Thanks Tim!

Jmart: yes. I worked for the American Hiking Society at the time national trails day was created. I held an event in Charleston, VW and drummed up press coverage to help get it off the ground. Other staff members held events in other locations with the same goal.


----------



## chrisstef

Chili with cinnamon? Sounds negative tasty. Putty does love sweet meat though. Being woken up at 5:30 on the weekends is just rude.


----------



## johnstoneb

Thank you Walden
I am thinking of joining the Idaho trails association. My son and I mad a 16.5 mi. one way backpacking trip into Spangle lake in the Sawtooth Wilderness last year. The trail was in definite need of maintenance, mostly deadfalls. They do a lot of trail maintenance with the Forest Service.
This trailis on west side of the Sawtooths. I call it the forgotten 1/2. East side gets all the traffic and attention. My son and I saw 2 people the whole weekend.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Chili with cinnamon? Sounds negative tasty. Putty does love sweet meat though. Being woken up at 5:30 on the weekends is just rude.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sorry, Hun, something just came over me.

Walden, part of me loves the idea of self sufficiency and living simply. I'm a homesteader at heart and my hobbies are the proof of that. I think it's because I'm a creature of efficiency. In my 20's it would have been awesome to build a tiny house and live on my own little homestead. Unfortunately I didn't know then what I know now, and these days I couldn't do that what with the wife and all.

But seriously, 1 acre? I'm having a hard time imagining that. You would have to plant on top of your 400sq ft house as well as double decker the entire acre for crops on top and livestock below. Though I guess you couldn't really keep livestock, maybe just chickens and rabbits? If you cut the chickens loose in the crops they could keep pests down, too.

Also, I think I have a stanley 42 that you're welcome to. If you want I'll check when I get home from vacation to make certain it's not an 'x'.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some good stuff yesterday. Wish I had the answers, but I don't. This worlds not gonna last, we all know that, but no reason to expedite the process.

First week in the new house and new job went well. Actually, I got a small promotion at the end of my first week- mostly just cause a guy went on disability. All I know, is I get the big office with a window now;-) Not only that, it's got a red couch that looks like it was stolen off a frat house porch….lawlz









Not sure if I'll let my kids sit on that Other than that, I'm really glad I chose to be a field manager over some office job at headquarters. I only spend an hour or two in the office, then I'm out riding trains and stuff. It's what I know, so now I can teach. Only 60 engineers to keep track of, no pressure.

Gonna try and find my shop today. Heather says, "I guess I didn't realize what you meant when you said you were going for a lumber run. I had no idea you had this much wood." hehehe.


----------



## walden

[/QUOTE]
Walden, part of me loves the idea of self sufficiency and living simply. I m a homesteader at heart and my hobbies are the proof of that. I think it s because I m a creature of efficiency. In my 20 s it would have been awesome to build a tiny house and live on my own little homestead. Unfortunately I didn t know then what I know now, and these days I couldn t do that what with the wife and all.

But seriously, 1 acre? I m having a hard time imagining that. You would have to plant on top of your 400sq ft house as well as double decker the entire acre for crops on top and livestock below. Though I guess you couldn t really keep livestock, maybe just chickens and rabbits? If you cut the chickens loose in the crops they could keep pests down, too.

Also, I think I have a stanley 42 that you re welcome to. If you want I ll check when I get home from vacation to make certain it s not an x .

- Pezking7p
[/QUOTE]

Thanks Pez. Let me know on that 42.

Yeah, I think 1 acre would be pretty undoable. But I think that is the point the author is trying to make…it's too late. He says the only way to help our situation is to reduce what we use to get our own footprint smaller, and to not have as many babies (on a global level) until the total world population comes back down to sustainable levels. No matter how a person feels about all of this, it's still an interesting read.


----------



## walden

John: I'm seeing the same thing in my area. The Forest Service budgets are getting squeezed, so more trails are not being maintained. Even the trails in the county parks are devastated. I tried to volunteer with the county, but unfortunately my county views volunteers as employees and has a very lengthy interview process a person must go through to volunteer for just one day. The interview process lasts months and you must "reapply" for each day you want to volunteer. As a result, the trails are getting worse each year.


----------



## Pezking7p

Walden, that sort of buerocracy is what prevents people from doing good things. We've done it to ourselves by allowing frivolous lawsuits to go through courts. "Ow, I hurt my foot while helping the state clear a trail. They didn't train me properly or provide safety equipment so now they owe me a million dollars."

I wonder, in your book, did they specify how they came up with 1 acre? That implies that currently a vast portion of our population lives on less than 1 acre, or that they have excluded a lot of earth's land as useless. I suppose either is possible.

Red, i need to see if I can hook you up with an old acquaintance in Huxley. His and his father's hobby was milling lumber. They didn't use any of it, just milled it. He had thousands of board feet of walnut and oak stickered throughout their property and in their barn.


----------



## walden

Pez: You would need to read it. I think he goes into how he came up with that number. I completely agree about the frivolous lawsuits…


----------



## johnstoneb

As pezsays that kind of bureaucracy really discourages. Here with the forest service and fish and game you just sign a release sometime 2 one for each agency and you're put to work. Usually they will supply some kind of food depending how far out you are. You get to meet some really great people and usually find some good hunting and fishing spots.

Red glad to see you getting along great in your new positon. My son just got a new job upstairs in his work says he looks forward to going to work again.


----------



## JayT

Nice office, Red. First new project once the shop is together needs to be a couch to replace that crack house reject.


----------



## Tim457

> Here s the bottom line. The human population is no different than any other animal population. All require "habitat" that has a finite carrying capacity. Exceed the carrying capacity and the population crashes. With continual increases in the human population, we are approaching the finite carrying capacity of earth. The problem is exacerbated by medical advances that have greatly lowered infant mortality and greatly extended life expectancy over the past few hundred years.
> - summerfi


I agree with everything else, but apparently in pretty much every country where infant mortality has gone down due to better medical care, people have less kids and the overall growth rate slows. Most data shows the global population to not be increasing as fast as previous projections. We still need to do more though.

And would think the 1 acre thing is either impossible or requires no livestock and an entirely vegetarian diet


----------



## ToddJB

> And would think the 1 acre thing is either impossible or requires no livestock and an entirely vegetarian diet
> 
> - Tim


Or would require sharing acres. I use my whole acre for corn. You use yours for pigs. You used yours for chickens, etc.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, i need to see if I can hook you up with an old acquaintance in Huxley. His and his father s hobby was milling lumber. They didn t use any of it, just milled it. He had thousands of board feet of walnut and oak stickered throughout their property and in their barn.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'd be up for that. Gotta get a darn shed built though.



> Nice office, Red. First new project once the shop is together needs to be a couch to replace that crack house reject.
> 
> - JayT


They asked if I wanted rid of it and I said no. Makes me chuckle because it's so out of place….gives character. 
Imight need to make one of those dovetailed computer stands like you made. But, I can't find any saws right now….let alone my DT saws.


----------



## walden

^And the movers appreciate you "giving" them your saws Red…


----------



## 7Footer

Lol @ red's new couch.


----------



## chrisstef

A junky couch is revered in the office i work at. We must have 6 couches in there. All leftovers after upgrades. That red couch has been reunited with its long lost brethren in you rojo. Drop a snail trail on it and its yours for life. (Grossed myself out a bit).

Dinosaurs, slides and a splashpad in 90 degree heat has got this old boy gassed. Doin better than the poor frantic mother whos child slipped off earlier though. She was in full panic mode. I dont need that feeling in my life.


----------



## walden

Saw bench works like a champ! It's holding this huge piece of teak with no worries of tipping over.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Putty, skyline is the chilli you re referring to
> 
> - ToddJB


Love me some skyline.. 4 way though, not fond of onions.
1 way chili
2 way chili+noodles(spaghetti)
3 way chili+noodles+shredded cheddar
4 way chili+noodles+cheddar+onions or beans
5 way chili+ noodles+cheddar+onions+beans

Cinnamon is in the chili but it doesn't really stand out. Best thing to do is use thier hot sauce.

And cant forget the free oyster crackers!

The Coneys are a great side dish, or a meal themselves.


----------



## jmartel

Just so long as it isn't this couch, I think you're safe, Red.


----------



## jmartel

Took the wife out and she had her first ride around the parking lot on her new bike. Did good. Back out again tomorrow for a bit.


----------



## ShaneA

That couch has serious air time. I doubt Red is familiar with it though?


----------



## jmartel

I'm pretty sure every male with internet is familiar with it.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, the old Casting Couch….not that I've watched any of those things…..


----------



## TheFridge

Ha! My first child was conceived on a couch. They hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## RPhillips

> That couch has serious air time. I doubt Red is familiar with it though?
> 
> - ShaneA


Lawlz!!!!!


----------



## RPhillips

> Rob, did you have that Cincinnati 5way chili?
> 
> - putty


I did not… but we do have Skyline Chili in Indy, so I can still try it.

Cinnamon actually works pretty good in spicy food, but pasta and chili is where I draw the line. I like my chili hot, w/ beans and ground beef. I make a Guiness chili that is pretty awesome…


----------



## chrisstef

My grandparents would roll over in their graves if i consumed chili on top of macaroni.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Progress…...









I'll have to share some of the sellers work on our basement from time to time….just for laughs. Man, that dude was special. What a hack. This picture here is my water main. Yep, the oak ply is somewhat removable…but man, remove all the trim and screws takes 30 min. What if a pipe bursts? Knucklehead. Add that to my list.


----------



## jmartel

Don't knock it until you try it. Chili over Jalapeno mac and cheese is amazeballs.

Decided to knock out a shop project this morning. Made a flip-top stand for my planer. I'm getting tired of it taking up space, and having to lift it up on top of the TS every time I wanted to use it. Sized it to just barely fit under the wing.

Not 100% complete, as it needs a back and a lower drawer, but it will work. I plan on hanging my push shoe, TS blades, and the TS wrenches from the sides for easy access while keeping them out of the way.


----------



## chrisstef

Good work fellas. I really dig those flip top carts. Whats the whole thing pivot on jmart?

I cant wait to see the newest itteration of the shop red. How you guys like the new crib so far? Kids acclimating well?


----------



## jmartel

1/2" black pipe. The top is 3 sheets of 3/4" ply with some 1/4" in the mIddle. Middle layers have section cut out for pipe to pass through.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on. Take your planer, flip it and reverse it.


----------



## woodcox

Nice jcart! Those i-bolt latches are pretty slick. My planer is at ground level on ply and locking casters. I squat to plane…


----------



## TheFridge

Pretty good idea jsmart. Might have to copy that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I cant wait to see the newest itteration of the shop red. How you guys like the new crib so far? Kids acclimating well?
> 
> - chrisstef


We like it just fine so far bud, kids too. We were planning and preparing for so long, it's kinda weird sitting in this new place, in a new town, with a new job. There's not gonna be a lot of shop time until I get efficient at my new job…but you know me, I will.

The house is what I expected. I knew the last dude wasn't Joe Handy by any means….but I couldn't pass up the deal on this place. I'll have all the knuckledheaded stuff fixed in the first year.

Just takes awhile to get things the way ya like 'em of course. This weekend I installed an RO water system (Iowa water tastes like crap imo). Then I ran a gas line for my grill. Then started on the shop…etc.

Also goofy cause I've never lived in a house this big (like 3800 sq ft.) We actually can't find the kids sometimes….lol.

She will rise again….


----------



## jmartel

The JDHD was hitting pretty hard today. I originally went down to the garage to clean up/organize and get it back together and looking acceptable. Then I decided to build the planer cart. Got it to a functional state, then went out to get a late lunch/pick up drawer slides for the cart. Came home, and instead of finishing up the cart, I decided to finish up the plane till that's been dry fit together for months.

Ended up cutting off the dovetails that I already did and re-cut new ones. Glued it up, put on the slats, dividers, and lower rail. Only thing left to do on it is the pieces to keep the planes from tipping backwards. Probably fine as-is, but I'd like to be sure.










And the dovetails actually look half-decent, to me. First time using the David Barron dovetail guide.










The till is all solid Alder, hence the dents from using a mallet to coerce it into place. At some point I'll take it down and run the smoother over it, and probably put some finish on it, but for now it's good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are getting settled BRK.

Nice work JTwitch.

Melancholy day, tell me a story….


----------



## ToddJB

Red and jmart throwing some shop.org down.

Had a productive shop weekend. Finally revisited my jointer restoration. Got the base derusted and primed.










Started a bit of work on my machinist box restoration. Gluing the delaminated back panel back on.










And had my first go round with citric acid.










Got carried away. 8 gallons of water and almost a pound of CA.










Lost of scrubbing.

Oh and a preview of the upcoming Batman VS Superman.


----------



## jmartel

How well did it work, Todd? I've got a bunch of stuff in the restoration queue that needs de-rusting. Not sure if I want to buy Evaporust, do the battery charger method, or whatever else people are doing.


----------



## Pezking7p

Good chit red. Big house is big.

Jmart, I think I'm going to build one like that. Daddy like.

Todd, hope the restos turn out great. I love old machinery.

Vacation is coming to an end. I'm in the airport waiting for my plane. 5 days goes by quick as a whip. Last night, some of the people with us came back from kayaking to an island and said there was a guy there claiming the steering in his boat was locked up and he was stuck. It sounded like he was pretty helpless. Me and my brother in law headed out there after gathering a utility knife (in case things got rapey). Guy is on the island, so we tie up to his boat, which is about 150 yards off shore, and start climbing all over checking hydraulic lines. I expected him to come right out to the boat but he just stood on shore.

We bled some air off his hydraulic lines and that freed up his steering. He finally came out to the boat on his rowboat which he managed to crack in half somehow (it was leaking badly), I hooked up his radio and showed him how to use it, told him what to do if he has more trouble, and gave him info for seatow and the harbor master. Then we cut him loose and told him to be safe. Guy is in way over his head and I kind of feel bad for him. I guess he just took possession of the boat two days prior, but didn't know how to use his radio or even how to call for help. Hopefully he takes this as an opportunity to learn. Boats are dangerous.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart: evaporust is too expensive. Get the citric acid. Just give the tools a good rinse after you remove them to wash off the acid residue. Evaporust would be my choice for small parts, I would keep some in a small sealable container. But for large parts or many parts, CA every time.


----------



## ToddJB

Works very well, though I do not recommend doing this much at once. I had some large pieces (the vice and the jointers dust chute) so I figured I might as well just keep throwing projects in. But the problem is once you start you shouldn't stop, so I had a bunch of scrubbing to do, which made for a late night. I think with smaller projects it will be the jammies.

I like evaporust, but it's just so bloody expensive - this much solution cost me a little under 8 dollars. And I like Electrolysis for large one off things, cause everything has to be touching for it work.

I think I will buy a big bag off Amazon or something and then just use it for small projects from here on out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Industriously kind of you Pez. Good looking out.

Sorry about the vacation ending.


----------



## jmartel

Where do you normally buy CA? I believe I've heard that Tractor Supply carries it, but being that I'm smack dab in the middle of a city, those stores are a bit sparse here.


----------



## bandit571

It been one of them mornings…









Have a tub of tools to clean and inventory..









Tools and even the tub came from a Sunday morning yard sale….


----------



## ToddJB

> Where do you normally buy CA? I believe I ve heard that Tractor Supply carries it, but being that I m smack dab in the middle of a city, those stores are a bit sparse here.
> 
> - jmartel


I bought mine at a homebrew store. They were out of their 1 and 5 pound bags so he sold be 8 2oz bottles for the cost of a pound.

But this is the way to go

http://www.amazon.com/Spicy-World-Citric-Acid-5-Pound/dp/B000OZFECU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1438615417&sr=8-4&keywords=citric+acid


----------



## chrisstef

I love Jack and all but I got dibs on the asain kid. Kung fu and all.

Pez that's a wild story. Boats kinda scare me for those exact reasons. Its all well and good until you break down in shark infested waters or on a deserted island. You need to really be a jack of all trades on a boat and not just some docksider wearing yuppie.


----------



## JayT

> Where do you normally buy CA? I believe I ve heard that Tractor Supply carries it, but being that I m smack dab in the middle of a city, those stores are a bit sparse here.
> 
> - jmartel


Any store that carries canning supplies will have small amounts. You can also check any organic food type places (none of those in Seattle, right). Otherwise, Amazon.

I've been using citric acid and it is cheap and the powder is easy to store, but am not yet having satisfactory results. Don't know if I'm not adding enough powder to the water or what. Probably try a few more times and if still not happy, go back to Evaporust. Yes, it's expensive, but I got so many uses out of a single gallon that the cost per use was pretty low.


----------



## ToddJB

I used a little less than 2oz a gallon and left everything for a few hours. I was pleased with the results.

Here is how I got the cutter head for my jointer










And you can see it in the bottom right of the pile


----------



## jmartel

There's a homebrew place near my work. Maybe I'll swing by and pick up a pound today to test out. For $5, why not?


----------



## chrisstef

That a 140 in the pile there todd?


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe Hogalious and I did some tradesies. And maybe I've yet to live up to my side of the bargain.


----------



## jmartel

What did you use for scrubbing them after? #0000 wool? Brass brush? scotchbrite pads?

Also, easiest way to remove japanning on a plane that needs it removed? I picked up a rusty #5 for like $4 that has the japanning flaking off. Rosewood totes, though.


----------



## chrisstef

Still tryin to figure out how to get the taste out huh Todd? Then you fulfill your end.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Filthy Hog residue…..


----------



## ToddJB

> What did you use for scrubbing them after? #0000 wool? Brass brush? scotchbrite pads?
> 
> Also, easiest way to remove japanning on a plane that needs it removed? I picked up a rusty #5 for like $4 that has the japanning flaking off. Rosewood totes, though.
> 
> - jmartel


I use a brass brush and green scotchbrite.

Do you have a compressor, if so this is the jam for japanning removal.


----------



## JayT

> Also, easiest way to remove japanning on a plane that needs it removed? I picked up a rusty #5 for like $4 that has the japanning flaking off. Rosewood totes, though.
> 
> - jmartel


I use paint remover. The aerosol stuff works fast, but you have to be very careful with it.

Another option for a rusty plane is to use electrolysis. It won't touch the japanning itself, but the process will lift any japanning that has rust under it as the reaction bubbles up. I've had a couple planes that came out of the electrolysis bath completely stripped because of the underlying rust and a couple more that just had some tiny bits left that were easy to remove with a beater chisel or wire brush.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a small portable compressor. I'll look into the electrolysis stuff as well. Thanks.


----------



## TheFridge

I used about 1/4 cup or so of citric acid per gallon. Brass brush, toothbrush, and I'd soak them in another bucket of water with baking soda to kill the acid. I kept a lid on the bucket of acid and it kept for good while.


----------



## Pezking7p

+1 for kleen strip. Fast and easy. Very thorough removal.


----------



## jmartel

I've just been using a wire wheel so far. In the photo of the plane till you can see that the #8 is mostly stripped bare. Some small sections of japanning left in the corners that I couldn't get at yet. The #5 is pretty nasty and needs fully stripped down as well. The #6 is in decent shape, but probably couldn't hurt to toss in and clean up a bit more.


----------



## Tim457

> I ve been using citric acid and it is cheap and the powder is easy to store, but am not yet having satisfactory results. Don t know if I m not adding enough powder to the water or what. Probably try a few more times and if still not happy, go back to Evaporust. Yes, it s expensive, but I got so many uses out of a single gallon that the cost per use was pretty low.
> 
> - JayT


I used to do this then forgot until I saw it here on LJ somewhere, but degreasing tools first makes a big difference for the effectiveness of rust removers. I throw tools in a 50/50 solution of Simple Green and water. Oddly a lot of tools come out with a lot less rust, I've even had some that I put in rusty look like they came out of evapo-rust. My guess is the rust is bound up with whatever oil and grease is on the tool and when the grease is gone it goes too. But the point is when you degrease aggressively, the citric acid works way better after that.

Oh and forgot, warmer water for degreasing and citric acid makes a big difference, but I never bother to heat mine because it gets cold soon in the basement anyway. Maybe I should look for an aquarium heater or rig something up. And I brush the parts with a brass brush every once in a while and through them back in if needed.


----------



## ToddJB

I like Tim's tip.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I like Tim s tip.
> 
> - ToddJB


Cheating on me?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Again.


----------



## JayT

I already clean off all the parts with diluted Simple Green before de-rusting, so that's not the issue. In general, with tool restorations, I remove the loose dirt with a nylon brush, clean with Simple Green, wire brush off as much rust as possible and then de-rust. Figure the more dirt and rust that is off before de-rusting, the longer the solution will last and the quicker it will be done.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice work Jget'erdun… I really need to make one of the flip top carts too. Whats that scraper plane on the right of the till? Looks purty.

Lol Pez (in case things get rapey)... That's crazy. I bet that happens a ton with new boat owners, but the ocean is a different beast altogether.

Casa De Rojo will be de-knuckleheaded in no time.

Lawl that even Bandit knows about the casting couch.

Went down to start a load of laundry last night and literally half of my entire basement was covered in about 1/4" - 1/2" of water. The shower drain connects to the sink drain in the basement, which has been unhooked for like 4 months since we started remodeling the basement, and it just so happens that yesterday I cleaned out the shower drain cuz all these fuggin Brazilians and their flowing locks have been up in my shower. I think that the crap that was in the drain must've been just enough to slow the water flow down for it to not back up… So 2 full showers drained directly into the basement floor. My friend was telling me a while back that whoever put that particular drain pipe in really screwed up, it's only 1-1/4" and he said it should be 2". Went and picked up a cap this morning so we can at least shower again until I get a chance to snake the drain.. For the last 2 years, you can't even take a bath upstairs unless you make sure the sink drain was closed downstairs, or it will fill up the sink and pour out onto the floor, need to put a backflow valve or something when the time comes to hook the sink back up downstairs… Unreal, fugging unreal. I am so done with my house, done with these down to the studs remodels, just want projects that dont take me 6 months or more to finish. Rant over.

On a lighter note, the beer pong table went over well. I made them a little keepsake to hold the ping pong balls, and had some biz cards made up that I left with the table, the wedding planner emailed me this morning and said that everyone loved the table and she wished I could've been there to see the Blazers playing beer pong on my table… yeah me too!


----------



## jmartel

That's the item that I was making for the plane swap. Ended up not being able to finish it in time because it broke a couple days before it needed to get shipped out. It's birdseye maple and Padauk.










Ended up sending Don the spokeshave I received in the swap so that he wouldn't be left high and dry from my plane failure. Going to fix it and get it working again (along with the second one on my bench) and then decide what to do with it. Don would get first dibs, of course.


----------



## 7Footer

Damn, that's fuggin sweet though. What part of it broke? I can see that being a pretty challenging build. I was so bummed I had to drop out of the swap.


----------



## ToddJB

> I like Tim s tip.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Cheating on me?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Since when is taking a tip from another man cheating? It's just the tip… errr… a tip.


----------



## jmartel

The screw that adjusts the angle of the blade, you can see a piece of maple glued to the back that houses the padauk dowel. The Maple part broke. I made it too delicate. So I'm going to beef it up and try again. The whole thing needed some tweaking anyway. I'll get it working, but it's not a super high priority anymore.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I like Tim s tip.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Cheating on me?
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Since when is taking a tip from another man cheating? It s just the tip… errr… a tip.
> 
> - ToddJB


I think you know by now how jealously I guard all those who receive my tips.

Speaking of which, we have a decent layover in philly and the wife and I stuck $5 in one of those massage chairs for 15 minutes of mechanical massaging. It was all fine and well, a decent use of $5, but there is a mechanism for massaging the back of your legs that at one point I'm fairly sure was inside me. in public. THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe youll get lucky and someone will send you a pic of the boys playing on your table 7. Hell, id even ask for one. That would be a pretty cool marketing tool if you ever started up a website or something. Even a fb page.

Just looked at a doggy daycare for the boss. My god the effin stink was gag worthy. Its all stuck in my nose right now. Kinda like taco night except with turds, urine and flies.

Well after all those years you can finally scratch virginity off your list Pez.


----------



## jmartel

They have doggy day care here where people in the city drop their dogs off, then they get bussed out about 45 min away to go run around on a farm all day long. Seems a bit excessive to me.


----------



## Tim457

Always glad to give a tip.

7 that's a friggin sweet table and awesome you made it for the Blazers.

That's a pretty awesome scraper Jmart. I bet you can get that beefed up no problem. You could even embed a piece of angle iron or brass in the support piece.


----------



## Tim457

> I already clean off all the parts with diluted Simple Green before de-rusting, so that s not the issue. In general, with tool restorations, I remove the loose dirt with a nylon brush, clean with Simple Green, wire brush off as much rust as possible and then de-rust. Figure the more dirt and rust that is off before de-rusting, the longer the solution will last and the quicker it will be done.
> 
> - JayT


So what do you think is happening?. Is it not getting the rust off or is it pitting more? Do you think you're using enough citric acid? I don't use a lot, but I'm willing to let things sit longer too. I put 2-3 tablespoons in maybe a gallon of water. More works faster, but you have to watch it more closely.


----------



## JayT

I think I just need to use more citric acid. Rust isn't coming completely off. I've left parts in for a couple days and still end up using the wire wheel on the grinder to remove some rust. Next time I have some rust removal to do, I'll put in more citric acid than last time and see what happens.


----------



## johnstoneb

Finally getting back in shop to work on my rollaway lower toolbox. I got a little help this morning.


----------



## summerfi

Wow Bruce. That's as good as it gets. What a cutie.


----------



## Tim457

I get rust sometimes that seems to refuse to come off no matter what I put it in. I have one brace chuck that I've degreased, left in evapo-rust for a month, wire brushed with a hand brush, and put in citric acid, and it's still not all off. I guess that means I should try electrolysis. It's that hard brown rust that seems to be the toughest to remove.

Nice Bruce, great idea, what kid wouldn't love to whack stuff with a mallet.


----------



## bandit571

Kicking bad, trying out a bottole of "Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale" let you know how it goes…IF I remember…

Middle GrandBRAT, loves anything with an edge, is learning HOW to sharpen his collection up, from me. Large Knives, and a Katana sword…..hey, it is HIS Hobby….


----------



## SuppressiveFire

My shop.


----------



## chrisstef

That bourbon barrel ale will make ya speak swaheli after a few of em.

That's pretty awesome Bruce. Kids in the shop are great.

So ive been looking at this job for a couple weeks now, a real monster. The first 3 times I went in the building there were 2 limos, a porche, a Mercedes and a couple other cars parked in there. The most recent time I had one of our lead guys out there with me and as he walked over a section of slab he remarked that it felt pretty spongy. Well, I walked in today and there was this:










It looks like the ass end of one of the limos went through and the guy just hammered it to get it out. Rubber strips on the floor. I bet that tightened his sphincter up something serious. About a 14' fall to the basement below. They poured 3" of concrete over the top of wood timbers and called it good. So much for putting dumpsters there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Bruce.

So you are saying it should have been 3.5" instead? That is a little amazing.


----------



## chrisstef

> My shop.
> 
> - SuppressiveFire


Shop log spotted at 4:17.


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe beef it up to a solid 4" T. A rebar mat might have been a fair idea as well lol.


----------



## ToddJB

There's a hole in my concrete, Dear Demo, Dear Demo. A hole in my concrete from a limo a hole


----------



## ToddJB

Scrubbed dat lock


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Good eye spotting the shop log.

Poetic bankers seem to be well qualified at lock shining. What does the etch on the latch say Todd?


----------



## ToddJB

UNION 
steel chest corporation
Leroy N.Y. USA


----------



## AnthonyReed

It sure is purdy, love the deco font too.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn you got some good eyes T. Must be all that glaucoma medicine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am a square Stef, you know this.


----------



## bandit571

Third bottle from last night? Black Butte Porter…..not quite my style of Brewski.. Have three others to try out tonight. Store had a thing where you pick out six bottles, place them in the carton, carrier and then they scan each bottle at the checkout. Mix or match.


----------



## bandit571

I guess the Boss wants to go to the County fair down in Urbana,OH this friday…she has a couple tickets to go and see the Josh Turner Concert there….her idea…NOT mine..


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, Black Butte Porter is an outstanding porter. What are the other three?

Edit, who the hell is Josh Turner?


----------



## chrisstef

Bachman's other half?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

*More sound advise for Win10:* (some we've already talked about)

CyberheistNews Vol #5 #31 August 4, 2015

Scam Of The Week: Microsoft Windows 10 Upgrade Installs Ransomware

Major Operating System upgrades usually cause confusion among end-users and the current Windows 10 upgrade is no exception. The bad guys exploit these confusions in several ways, mostly through massive phishing campaigns and with criminal call-center operations which claim to be Microsoft tech support.

Some campaigns will try to worry the user that their PC has changed somehow, causing access issues. Other phishing emails will try to lure the user with links where they can get their new no-charge version of Windows 10, or have it "attached" in a zipped file, which makes it our Scam Of The Week, because the attachment is the CBT-Locker ransomware.

Unfortunately there are no limits to criminal inventiveness. So, I suggest you send something like the following to your end-users and/or friends and family. Copy/paste/edit as needed, per your own policies related to OS upgrades:

"Microsoft is in the process of releasing their new Windows 10 Operating System. This is an upgrade that you do not pay for, promises to fix problems with earlier versions, and claims to be more secure. They plan to upgrade a billion personal computers, causing inevitable confusion among PC users.

"Bad guys are trying to exploit this confusion. You might get calls from scammers that claim to be Microsoft tech support and try to charge you for the upgrade using your credit card.

"Be very careful with any email claiming to be from Microsoft about "your Windows 10 Upgrade". Make sure that any links in the email really go to Microsoft. Better yet, do not click on any link or open any attachment, but go to the Microsoft website for more information." Here is the link:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-upgrade?

Regarding Win10 itself, I would hold off upgrading your users wholesale until a LOT of field testing has been done. I am running it on a machine at the house and there are good reasons not to rush into the upgrade, because of some new features like the "Windows Update Delivery Optimization (WUDO) which works like torrents do, and makes your Win10 machine part of a peer-to-peer network delivering Win10 to other users using your bandwidth, and the new "Wi-Fi Sense" which makes Wi-Fi more available and accessible - for better or for worse.

In theory, someone who wanted access to your company network could befriend an employee or two, and drive into your office parking lot to be in range, and then gain access to your wireless network. See Brian Krebs' post about it:

http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/07/windows-10-shares-your-wi-fi-with-contacts/?

Also, apart from being a "security upgrade", Win10 also grabs all information it can get its hands on, this version is incredibly intrusive by default. Just open Settings and click on Privacy. There, you'll find 13 different screens - yes, 13 - to go through, and you'll want to disable anything that seems worrying, you should definitely adjust what types of data each app on that box can access.


----------



## bandit571

next up: Brooklyn Lager, then a Kentucky Ale, then a Kentucky Bourbon Barrel STOUT. May need to have a snack with these…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Smitty.


----------



## bandit571

Well, my son has already downloaded W 10 onto his lap top….I had the chance to do it to my desktop, passed. Running Win 7 on it.

I'll pass along the above warnings to him…


----------



## chrisstef

Solid PSA smitty.


----------



## jmartel

I'm due for a new computer. My current one is 4 1/2 years old and likes to randomly freeze and bluescreen.


----------



## ToddJB

> Well, my son has already downloaded W 10 onto his lap top….I had the chance to do it to my desktop, passed. Running Win 7 on it.
> 
> I ll pass along the above warnings to him…
> 
> - bandit571


Hold out as long as you can. Windows 7 is what I use at home and work. No issues and minimal BS. It's the anti-pez.


----------



## bandit571

Josh Turner is some Country singer the Boss likes…."Long Black Train.."and other songs…

The ACER I have seems to be doing…ok for now. only three years old…

have one more saw to sell today. Atkins/Sheffield panel saw.

and a 
A Mystery saw today? Has a G H …..ishop as a signiture on the etch…22" long skew back panel saw..10ppi. Tyring to find out more about it, too.


----------



## ToddJB

B is the missing letter. G H Bishop


----------



## 7Footer

Bandit, Old Fart - You guys have Deschutes Black Butte Porter all the way back there? BBP was the first micro brew I ever got into (tony is into BBC).... Their Mirror Pond Pale and Fresh Hop IPA are solid too… Deschutes Brewing was one of the pioneers for micro brewing in Oregon. Bend, OR is blowing up with breweries now too.

Crazy stuff Stef.

Solid polishing job Todd.

Yeah so far I am not a fan of windows 10 either, I've been tweaking it a little as well but wishing I would've stuck with 8, if it will let me I might try and revert back to Win 8. A bunch of little changes I dont like on 10.


----------



## theoldfart

7, i had it at Snake River Brewing in Jackson Hole.

Really liked Bend, had some quality suds there.


----------



## 7Footer

Ahh, gotcha. Yes Bend has quality everything. I'd live there.


----------



## theoldfart

Someday I want to do the Mt Batchelor back country on skis. We have friends there.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Hold out as long as you can. Windows 7 is what I use at home and work. No issues and minimal BS. It s the anti-pez.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm always looking for a way in the back door.


----------



## Pezking7p

Just have to say, the shock of coming back from vacation almost completely negates the entire experience.

is $450 too much to pay for a lightly used DW735? What if I have to drive 1.5 hours one way to get it?


----------



## JayT

> Just have to say, the shock of coming back from vacation almost completely negates the entire experience.
> 
> is $450 too much to pay for a lightly used DW735? What if I have to drive 1.5 hours one way to get it?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Brand new one is $600, so I wouldn't pay nearly that, plus a 3 hour trip for one.


----------



## walden

Pez: I think your question answers your question for your particular situation… In other words, yes considering the drive.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The return to work after a vacation is vile Pez, I sympathize with you.

Why are you being such a slut for a planer, what do you have going?


----------



## Pezking7p

Ok I'll see about getting the planer because there is a mOrtiser down there I want, too.

Tony, I hated my old planer, feed rollers were weak and it had a ton of snipe. I kept waffling on a new one so I sold mine, now I have to buy one so I can start on my tv stand this weekend.


----------



## ToddJB

I've found the best way to prevent snipe is to just not do woodworking. Wal-Mart sells TV stands.


----------



## walden

Pez: If you do get the 735, I can say that the snipe is minimal.


----------



## bandit571

End of a LONG day…









Enuff said…


----------



## DanKrager

That's funny, Todd.

Snipe seems to be a problem amongst so many woodworkers, yet it is such a simple problem to solve and almost entirely eliminate. Snipe is a lot like sandpaper scratches…you can't totally eliminate them, but you can make them small enough to not be a problem. You can actually turn snipes into fun if you can find a pretty blonde to go hunt them with you.

If your steel roller planer is adjusted properly, then the likelihood of snipe is focused on the board. I dislike planers with rollers in the bed because, while intended to reduce friction, the rollers introduce all kinds of irregularities in the cut above. A stray chip, a tiny hollow, anything and the board is forced up and down under the cutter. I simply lowered the rollers below the table to get them out of the equation. My choice of planer, an old RBI 612 has no lower rollers, so a good honing to reduce the rather rough milling marks and a good coat of carnuba wax works well and friction isn't a problem as long as you refresh the wax from time to time. (FTR, this has never interfered with my finishes.) If your planer has rubber feed rollers, then snipe happens when the flattened rubber contact point leaves the end of the board and grips the end of the board ever so slightly kicking it up into the cutters. The other cause is the wood itself not staying flat if it was flat on the bottom to begin with. Planing only one surface repeatedly can unbalance internal tensions causing the wood to change form under the cutter and suddenly when the pressure of the roller is past. There are two easy things to do to prevent or compensate. First is to feed some junk wood strips, one on each side of the trailing end of the good piece as it enters the planer. This will hold the first feed roller from rolling over the end of the board kicking it up. The other is to hold the leading end of the board up with enough pressure to keep the trailing end pressed as hard against the table as the pressure roller driving it. Less pressure is required if you are also feeding companion pieces with the trailing end. Finally, if you are planing several narrow strips, stagger the ends as you feed them so an adjacent piece is holding up the roller all the time. Feed a junk piece to cover the last end. 
Those simple things will virtually eliminate noticeable snipe. Now, let's talk about shaper snipe.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Used to be, I'd run a piece of scrap beside the "good" board. Delta Lunch box planer….I just made sure the scrap was longer than the good piece. Any snipe went into the junk board. I could turn that scrap board any which way, and snipe a new spot….


----------



## Pezking7p

You're a bastard, Todd.

Thanks for the info, Dan. The old planer is gone, but if the new one gives me trouble I'll have some things to try for sure.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the info Smitty, I'm still running vista and increasing numbers of websites are telling me I need to upgrade or I may not be able to use the functions on their site, Why the hell I need to junk a perfectly good running system just to keep up with their sillyness is beyond me. Anyway, I researched some and will probably just upgrade to Win 7 and keep the old computer alive for a couple of more years.
BTW, I also readd that Micros*#t is going to keep supporting Win 7 until something like 2020.

You can prevent snipe by handplaning also.

I want to drink with Bandit.


----------



## chrisstef

Im down on that session duck. Hear me a couple of dirty old bandit stories.


----------



## duckmilk

> Im down on that session duck. Hear me a couple of dirty old bandit stories.
> 
> - chrisstef


That'd be some fun


----------



## bandit571

Two "Need to have items " If you go bar opping with me…
Small fishing pole with reel
Ear of corn

The idea is to tie the fishing line to the ear of corn. IF you come to a bar…cast the ear inside FIRST….If you get a nibble ( sometimes a "strike") Cut the line, and try the next bar..

Little place in Grayling, MI a long time ago….

Place was called the Red Barn. porch outside was wood, as was most of the bar. You could stand on the outside deck, and feel people dancing up a storm inside. Peanut shells all over the floor type of place.

Well, one night, the other two bars weren't doing much for me. Walked onto the deck…..it was a bouncing along! Hmmmm, might be something good going on?

Looked inside…...Just two gals were dancing on the dance floor…..Their "Little sister" was sitting at the bar. One butt cheek on one bar stool, and the other cheek on the next bar stool…....trying to avoid being "Hog Qualified" I beat a hasty retreat….back to Spike's Keg'o'Nails…..


----------



## jmartel

ODB (Ol' Dirty Bandit) is on fire lately. I'd buy you a beer.


----------



## john2005

As far as computers go, buy what the big corporations are buying. They didn't buy 8 and they aren't buying 10. Just that simple. Follow the money.

Regarding Black Butte, one of my favs.

Regarding planers, I'd just do what Dan says. He knows a lot and it aint from watching TV.

Regarding radiator hoses, check and double check kids. Cause just when you think its all set and you've even test drove it and all, 2 days later the SOB will blow apart and cook the motor. Then you will spend Monday explaining what your tech screwed up to your (luckily understanding) customer, arranging hotels and car rentals, then trying to find a good motor which will take you till Tuesday. Luckily you have a retired friend who can drive all the way to Boise ID, spend the night and bring it back tomorrow. All the while hoping to get your customer back on the road by Friday cause he's from CO and is only up here for work. After that he needs to go home and see his family cause he hasn't been with them in 3 weeks and you don't want to be the reason it takes any longer. F***! It's only Tuesday. This should only cost the business around $8-9K. Kinda lost the profit in that $3000 job.

Sorry, needed to vent


----------



## ToddJB

That sucks, John. Sorry for stress and loss of dollar bills. Hope you don't personally feel that financial impact.


----------



## 489tad

Stef, reading Bandits story reminded me of Beverly's on Bantam lake. That place still on piers or did it go in? We'd go there for our country girls. When a real change of pace was needed we'd go to Harwington. Ever go trolling there Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Bev's was torn down a couple years ago. Its now a boat launch. It was never open that i can remember of. I did a lot of fishing on bantam back in the day and always had good luck around the docks in front of bevs all though.

Wed go to illusions on the top of the hill in wolcott for change of pace. That too just shut down about 6 months ago.

Bandits a hog wrangler for sure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The smell of cheese coming from that place must have been overwhelming.

Sorry John.


----------



## duckmilk

Familiar with the trolling thing Bandit, only difference is at an outdoor party, we would toss it out the pickup window and slowly drag it past the group sounding our best hog calls.

Vent away John, we're ok with it.


----------



## chrisstef

That's just your breath blowing back in your face serving as a reminder T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nope, blow back has a Listerine tinge to it.


----------



## bandit571

Bad two-weeker long time ago..

Working as a Foward Observer, spotting Arty rounds….got close to the target on the second shot, called Fire for Effect! Heard the SIX rounds about a mile to our rear where the guns were….saw FIVE hits from the 105mms….FIVE? WTF is #6????

BOOOMMM! 
Oh, landed about a football field BEHIND us….nice. Gun #6 was so worn out, the HE round kind of wobbled down the barrel…

Two days later, working with the 81mm, Moto-Forkers..

Spotting with just two tubes firing….Target was straight out from both us and the guns…
Fire fo Effect! Three Rounds! Hmmm..three rounds land in the target area….WTF is the other guns three rounds? Boom,boom, KERBOOM! 40meters away is getting just a might close….

Active Duty Adviser and I went down the hill to see what happened,,,wound up having the crew try to push away the State of Fichigan….Barrels were crossed,like an X. 
Ok We'll stand BEHIND these …bums…Night mission…...time of flight?22 seconds…..idiot sets the fuse at 2.2 seconds…..lit up the entire hilltop!

Was driving by the M-60 range…heard a thump,and a HIIIISSS. I got to the site….found a 7.62 round in the spare tire….

After a week like that ( brought back a LOT ofbad memories:
NCO Club for 5 Scotch& sevens Bought an 8 pack of PBRs to walk the 1/2 klick to the Hootch
Only 3 cans made it. Found a bottle of 12 yr old, single mash scotch..drank 1/2 of it right from the bottle
Someone hid the bottle!! Found a bottle of Wild Turkey, drank 1/2 of it right from the bottle

After that? Don't know…there were a few rumours..don't believe any of them…

yep, just a bad week….


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Thats hilarious ^

Bad week indeed bandit.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony will be a helicopter parent.

"Get down from that slide, you're too small. Take that lego out of your mouth, you'll choke. Put that needle down, you look just like your father."

Gotta let 'em find their own path, T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I defer to your fatherly-ness.


----------



## chrisstef

Being the sole care take of a sick 3 year old is exhausting and maddening. 8 hours of this and i need a drink.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You mean Nathan needs a drink…..


----------



## ToddJB

So your kids can't have cocaine, but booze are fine?


----------



## chrisstef

Ill split it with him if i have to. Whiskey or tequilla seems to always cure whatever ails me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My kids? Ha! There is a clinic joke there.

Cocaine is all preservatives nowadays, booze is much more natural.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Isn't a spoon full of bourbon and sugar in the handbook?


----------



## ToddJB

I just give 'em fireball… no reason to reinvent the wheel here.


----------



## chrisstef

The plan T pill.

Eff that handbook. I chucked it after the first chapter. I just hang him by his ankles til he passes out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here we go with that damn fireball again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So 7 just throws a bbc joke for the day and bails? Fuggin' guy.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea thats lame T.

Cant imagine that rear pulley is supposed to be that high on the spindle.


----------



## ToddJB

Belt should be flat when on the same opposing pulley. Should be able to loosen the bolts on the motor mount a let the whole motor down a bit.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry. Just reread. Sure, you can drop the pulley some if you want. Probably held there by a couple of set screws.


----------



## 7Footer

That bbc stab was so yesterday Tony! I'll never bail on you guys.

That child with the white gurl thing is hilarious though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is the key or set screw for the pulley loose?


----------



## AnthonyReed

.


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno i gotta push open the cover a bit more. Its binding up on the pulley. Further investigation required.


----------



## summerfi

Heading to Mad River, California in the morning for more fire duty. Will try to send pictures.


----------



## jmartel

Hey Bob. You should stay in Montana and put out the Glacier fire so that way going-to-the-sun road is fully open again come September. K, thanks. Don't want to drive all the way around the park to get to the other side.


----------



## chrisstef

Stay safe bob.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for your service in this, Bob.


----------



## walden

^+1 to what Todd said, Thanks for your service Bob.


----------



## duckmilk

How long this time Bob? Don't forget your piss pump…oh wait, you have an "office" job. Nevermind ;-)


----------



## summerfi

> Hey Bob. You should stay in Montana and put out the Glacier fire so that way going-to-the-sun road is fully open again come September. K, thanks. Don t want to drive all the way around the park to get to the other side.
> 
> - jmartel


The Glacier fire is about done Jeff. The road should be open before you get there.


> How long this time Bob? Don t forget your piss pump…oh wait, you have an "office" job. Nevermind ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


A minimum of 2 weeks. I won't have it as plush this time though. I'll have an office of sorts in a trailer, but will spend time in the field too. And of course sleeping on the ground in a tent.


----------



## putty

Good Luck Bob…Do they even have water to put a fire out?


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, please keep the fire away from my kids and grand kids. You did a great job last year. Keep yourself safe and thanks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stat safe, Bob.


----------



## jmartel

> The Glacier fire is about done Jeff. The road should be open before you get there.
> 
> - summerfi


Good to hear. Stay safe out there.


----------



## BadJoints

You were a FISTer, Bandit? Best job in the Army.


----------



## woodcox

I found two raccoons on my back deck last night. It sounded like my cats were on the fritz or fighting, moving furniture around. I turned the light on as I stepped out to see them an arms length away to my side atop the railing. I won the stare down as they ungraciously bailed to the patio below. Explains were all the cat food has been going lately.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stay safe Bob.

Raccoons are mischievous little critters, cute though.


----------



## bandit571

Bad Joints: 13F20 Was even a part of a State wide "Rent-a-FIST" team. This was after a 9 yr stint as an 11C20

Long time ago…...


----------



## 7Footer

Thank you for your service Bob!

Bandit is on fire lately. Lol @ Rent-a-Fist…. Something Hog is all too familiar with.

Raccoons are gnar gnar.

Tony - Dirty Heads playing in Eugene on Friday… Man I want to go, just can't make it happen! Been wanting to see them forever now. Last weekend me and my wife's friend from Brazil who is still hanging out with us (we have very similar music taste) went to a concert over the river in Vancouver, and it was Hoodie Allen, Wiz Khalifa and Fall Out Boy… We both bought the tickets soley for Wiz, and then we got to the concert late because we were trying to catch the Ronda Rousey fight and we totally missed Wiz…. Lol, oops. We were thinking he would be the main act though, but it was Fall Out Boy, who was pretty solid, I'm not a huge fan of them but they put on a good show. Good venue too.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, I get to spend the day kicking my mother-in-law out of my house and getting her back to Ohio. She has a history of abusive behavior, and is currently not playing nice. Soooooo, that's fun.


----------



## Tim457

Sucks Todd, sorry. It's amazing when you have to parent your parents.

Good luck Bob, stay safe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm told Dirty Heads put on a good show; I've not caught them yet. "The Boyz of Zummer" tour is playing is playing the Hollywood Bowl Mon the 10th, don't know much about that line up; you'd have to school me.

Rousting a mother-in-law sounds fun Todd, why so blue? If she is being a dick in your home she is fair game.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh 7, so which venue was it?


----------



## ToddJB

Fiar game she is then. The cab just left.


----------



## ToddJB

At least this happening outside our house to keep the wee ones entertained.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! That'll do it.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Boyz of Summer is the one we went to…. It was the Sleep Country Amphitheater (It's next to the Clark County Fairgrounds) just a couple minutes north of Vancouver. These night pics don't really do it justice…


















Yeah I would really love to see the dirty heads but it's Friday and in Eugene which is almost a 2 hour drive, but it's another cool amphitheater I have yet to see a show at.

Poop Todd, Wifey makes you kick out her mother? Damn, she better reward you with a nice J for that.


----------



## chrisstef

My kid would have blown a gasket if all that equipment was out front of our house. A Loader! A backhoe! A Duuumptruuuckkkk!!!

Sucks that you gotta boot a grown ass woman out of your house but she shoulda done learned all ready.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool. Love open air shows in the summer.


----------



## TheFridge

I don't use boots. I use the back of my hand.


----------



## walden

Sucks it had to happen Todd, but I understand. My Dad is the same way. We finally had to permanently part ways a few years ago. The abuse got to be too much.

Started work on a Moxon vice. Making it out of a piece of teak I got for $15 in a barn sale.


----------



## jmartel

I think a Teak Moxon vise qualifies as baller status.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JHummm.


----------



## chrisstef

Choppah style


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nathan, I am gonnna tell you this now and you will forget it by the time it matters but those pipes are hot; watch your leg.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a damn sexy pic there Walden. It imparts a rich odor in my nostrils. I was gonna say like old wood but I don't wanna get bandit all hot n bothered.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## walden

It does have a different smell. Makes me think of old whiskey barrels. I'm so glad I got the thickness planer. This stuff would be brutal to dimension completely with hand planes.


----------



## Pezking7p

You're a good bloke, Bob. Good luck on the trip.

Todd, sounds rough, you should relax with a drink. Maybe some scotchy scotch scotch.

Sound advice from Tony.

A teak moxon vise is obscene.

Tried to buy my planer and a mortiser…but the ATM wouldn't let me take out enough cash. My status is not baller at the moment. I'm pretty sure craigslist is my anti-tool. I think I'll have a scotch instead.


----------



## walden

Pez: It is a bit obscene, but it would have cost me over $100 to make it out of Maple. $15 sure sounded better than $100.

The ATM is no bueno.

Stef: Great pic of the little man. I think he will want one of those for Christmas this year…


----------



## jmartel

Pez,

Was it just not an option on that particular machine? Like a lot of gas station ones don't let you take out more than $200. Or was it your bank refusing it?

You can request a temporary raise on the daily ATM allowance with you bank. Mine let me just do it online without having to call them. I just had to do that to buy the motorcycle.


----------



## jmartel

Also, Walden, I never thought of using wooden clamps like that to keep one end from dropping. Good idea.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, It said I had reached my daily limit. I didn't think to try the machine again. Or try another machine. I could have headed to an actual bank, but it was going to be hard to get to one, and it would have put me behind schedule to the point where I would be driving until 11:00pm or so. Not a huge deal but I was up at 4:00 today.


----------



## walden

> Also, Walden, I never thought of using wooden clamps like that to keep one end from dropping. Good idea.
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah, they are pretty versatile. Every time I use one, I find another use for it.


----------



## jmartel

Bit of a vent here…

So I went to the local equivalent of the habitat for humanity restore here this afternoon on the way home from work. Typically stop in and look for old planes/saws, and was going back to look at the $25 4×4 mahogany posts I mentioned a while ago.

Come back out and some asshat parked his car behind my bike. My bike was in a parking space, all the other parking spaces were full of cars, and the idiot parks directly behind me, on the sidewalk between the spot and the street. So I'm gearing up and he walks out behind me and gets all offended when I bitch him out about it. Who on earth thinks that the right thing to do in that situation is to double park behind someone? There's plenty of street parking literally 10 feet from the door. And he got all huffy and offended when I called him out on his BS. Dude, you are in your 40's or 50's. A 28 year old kid should not have to teach you what is right and what is wrong.


----------



## putty

Should have Jslapped him!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Chief JSlapahoe.


----------



## walden

Yeah, that's pretty lame. But unfortunately, not that uncommon anymore. Everyone feels they are better than everyone else and are entitled to do whatever they want, no matter who it hurts. I think you should have gone Jninja on his ars.

So it took about an hour of continuous hand sawing to make the rip cuts I needed for the Moxon vice today. That must have been too much, because I think I pulled something in my shoulder. How can I fit a bandsaw in this cabin???


----------



## chrisstef

That $85 you saved will be cancelled out by the toils required in cutting and shaping the teak.


----------



## walden

Haha. We'll see. Luckily, the Moxon vise is made out of three straight pieces of wood. No joints. The jointer plane does a good job. I just has to keep the blade nice and sharp. The shoulder muscle is back in business this morning.


----------



## chrisstef

Now now jmart no spamming the thread ^


----------



## 7Footer

quiet round these parts…... .

Putting together a desk today… The directions are pretty solid but christ, there must be 400 pieces of hardware. 3 hours in maybe half way done… Beats sitting in here answering phones though!


----------



## Pezking7p

(Cricket sounds)

Goin out to a Brazilian steakhouse tonight. AFTER I pigged out on free lunch meeting pizza. I'm gonna be a hurtin unit tomorrow. But I will be a hurtin unit with a new planer, mortiser, and a pile of cherry.


----------



## theoldfart

You know it's time to quit when









Caught it with my foot and it landed on a floor mat but still broke.


----------



## Mosquito

ouch, but better that than the plane, Kevin


----------



## chrisstef

Try a playscape 7. Eff barrel nuts.

Dood. Pez. Talk dirty to us.


----------



## jmartel

Load of cherry as well? Nice haul.


----------



## Pezking7p

this one time, at band camp, I stuck a piece of cherry in my planer.


----------



## chrisstef

Kick save and a beaute. Glad it was just the knob. A chisel woulda been bad news as well.


----------



## ToddJB

So the deal still went through even after the bank rejection?

Bummer Kev. Clean break? Will she glue?


----------



## jmartel

Not cool, Kevin. At least you didn't bust the plane casting.

Think I might be doing an overnight backpack this weekend. Then a lumber run on Monday for some nightstands. Gotta get these done to appease the wife before she will let me do another paying job for my Boss this fall.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, what type of glue? TBond 111, Old Brown, Epoxy?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive epoxied with success. Drill a couple baby holes on the glue surface if you can for a lil extra grabby grab.


----------



## TheFridge

Super 33+


----------



## theoldfart

I'm concerned about getting epoxy in the threads. I thought maybe some paraffin in them might help. Any thoughts?


----------



## TheFridge

think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks


----------



## duckmilk

Man Kev, sorry for you. Put your tools up and drink something alcoholic, it's Fri. Start again tomorrow


----------



## duckmilk

Kev, wax the threads carefully.


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe wax the threads, tape the knob closed, thread the knob, unthread, un tape, fixy up.


----------



## jmartel

Crawling double bottom voids is fun.










Manholes are wide enough to get your shoulders through, but only if you put one arm first. Can't get them through normally. 2' frame spacing, so you have to lay across as couple frames and pull yourself through. Dead ends, so you gotta turn yourself around in a 2'x 2.5'x3' ish space.


----------



## Tim457

No offing thanks. I'm not claustrophobic for the most part, but if I didn't have room to even move my shoulders, that would be a negatory on going in there. Gives me the heebie-jeebies just thinking about it.


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like a job I'd get stuck doing. Mainly because I'm a skinny bastard.

Had to crawl through a 10"x14" hole in an attic to get to a lower ceiling. Couldn't even get on my knees. It was the worst attic experience I've had in15 years. All to fish a wire down into their panel c


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, good advice. That's what I did!

Stef, thanks. Gonna try it.

J Nuts, NFW!

Carry on


----------



## Tugboater78

> Crawling double bottom voids is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manholes are wide enough to get your shoulders through, but only if you put one arm first. Can t get them through normally. 2 frame spacing, so you have to lay across as couple frames and pull yourself through. Dead ends, so you gotta turn yourself around in a 2×2.5×3 ish space.
> 
> - jmartel


Hate tight ass voids,


----------



## bandit571

> Crawling double bottom voids is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manholes are wide enough to get your shoulders through, but only if you put one arm first. Can t get them through normally. 2 frame spacing, so you have to lay across as couple frames and pull yourself through. Dead ends, so you gotta turn yourself around in a 2×2.5×3 ish space.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Hate tight ass voids,
> 
> - Tugboater78


Reminds me of a gal in Michigan….yep, could almost wiggle my ears…

Fairgrounds Concert tonight, a Drew Baldridge and a Josh Turner. Not too bad a show. hot summer night, and a LOT of "scenery" to take in. "Daisy Dukes" were everywhere….


----------



## jmartel

> Hate tight ass voids,
> 
> - Tugboater78


The way I figure it is that I'm only in for a brief period of time. The poor b-tard that has to weld it up has it worse than I do. So in that sense, I don't mind it much. Annoying, but could be worse.

In that photo I'm pressed up against the AFT bulkhead in the fetal position looking towards the entry hatch ~20ft away.

I apparently grabbed another photo while getting my phone out in there. You can see how tight the individual spaces are here. Foot for scale, apparently.


----------



## bandit571

Spammer is back….after a sex change???


----------



## theoldfart

^ neutering would be more appropriate!


----------



## bandit571

Josh Turner Concert last night..









Little fuzzy, wife was trying to use MY camera…


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## 489tad

Tru Dat^


----------



## TheFridge

34? 30 seconds or less.

Been a good week. Made 360$ by selling 2 lathes and a PS3.

LN dovetail saw, Gramercy holdfasts, miter box and new saw files here I come!


----------



## Pezking7p

There was another hot ufc girl. She was in a few movies but I forget her name.

Well I'm on my way back from my craigslist adventures for the day. Successfully retrieved a dw735 from a gentleman who wholeheartedly thanked me for "paying asking price and not being a f$&king Jew." Planer is new in box. Not sure if stolen but he said he bought a few of them from a vocational school.

Also got a shiny delta mortiser with 4 new-looking bits. He had a 20" jointer and a 16" table saw that sounded like it would cut down trees for fun. He also had a minimax, which was a very cool little toy.

Also: cherry lumber. There might be some woodworking today.


----------



## bandit571

Spammer is being stubborn today….


----------



## TheFridge

> Helpfull information…
> 
> thank you
> 
> The Godfather I (1972) - http://tinyurl.com/pvhopl2
> The Godfather II (1974) - http://tinyurl.com/qxmgyxg
> The Godfather III (1990) - http://tinyurl.com/olxrdws
> 
> - PricillaBannet


Wtf is this about? Saw this on another thread.


----------



## bandit571

Spam….


----------



## duckmilk

Went to see Putty again Thursday. Finally talked the elusive guy into letting me take some pictures.


----------



## woodcox

Ha pez! New tools and backhanded gratuity from the seller! Pretty sure Boeshield will wash any residual anti-semi away. I could be wrong, may wanna check the label

Sounds like a good haul for the day.

Thank you Pricilla B, but please submit the required full frontal per the OP's rules of this thread!


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. Tits of gtfo. Rules are rules Prissy.

Nice hook up duck and putty. Holdin down the aarp faction of the thread.

Lol at the planer seller. Thats bold. If the boeshield dont work ill ship you a couple new york bagels.

Habenero sculpin ipa. Ridiculously delicious.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up some wood for some nightstands this morning.










Think I need more wood. Stash is looking a little low.


----------



## Pezking7p

Glad you sold some ish, fridge. The gramercy saw makes me mad jealous.

Duck and putty are so cute together. Makes me want a shiner hefeweizen. One of my favorites but you can't buy it anywhere. Can you buy it in texas?

Yah stef, the guy was entertaining at least. Planer checks out. Fired it up…holy crap is that a sweet planer. I mean, running a board through was erection level stuff. The chip ejection fan will blow chips out 10 feet at least.

The delta mortiser cuts amazing…BUT, two of the spring-lock knobs are broken and need to be replaced. One is stripped, the other broke in my hand the first time I cranked on it. It's also missing a chuck key, but I knew that up front and got $20 off. Anyone have a spare delta chuck key? It says 3/8" 24UNF on it.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, pick up a Oneida Dust Deputy or build a Thein Baffle. The chip blower has enough force that you can use it without a dust collector. That way you won't need to clean up from all of the chips shooting everywhere.

Also, RE: Ronda Rousey


----------



## duckmilk

> Holdin down the aarp faction of the thread.
> 
> - chrisstef


Burn. Yup Pez, Shiner everything is sold all over the place. It is a local beer afterall.


----------



## chrisstef

Alder jmart? Or cherry?

I too lust for a 735. I beat the hell out of my delta lunchbox.


----------



## Tim457

Fridge and Pez with the wheeling and dealing successes, nice!

I too would love a good price on a DW735, though because I just plunked down cash for a Delta lumchbox, that deal will show up any day now. Selling the wifey on why I need another may not be a walk in the park.

I bet you do, JQualude.


----------



## jmartel

European Beech, actually. Never worked with the stuff.

And I love my 735. Awesome planer.


----------



## Tugboater78

Liberated this from an antique store today. Probably paid too much ($35) but oh well. Stone needs to be trued/cleaned but in good shape.

They also had 2 wood clamps for 20 each, wooden 1" threads, they wouldnt hold at all on anything. but the threads were in good shape, almost grabbed thinking the threads would be good for a moxon and the bodies could be used to make some handplanes. Also a dirty flaking jappaned war era stanley #3, i looked at the price and set it back down and almost ran away, wanted $85.A lso 3 small braces for 15 each, all seemed to work ok, but i passed, maybe i will make a trip back down in a couple days and buy up a few things, not the plane though, cheaper to go to ebay, WAY cheaper.

Place is 10 minutes down the road, in George Clooneyville (Augusta, Kentucky)


----------



## bandit571

Anyone know this guy??









He was found hiding under the hood of a Roadrunner type of car. Saw a few other STRANGE things today..









Not only saw Mater…there was his younger brother, who had all of his teeth, thank you very much..









Even saw a car with just three wheels..









LOT of walking around tonight. At least at the Concert last night, I could sit..









I think some Little Old Lady drove this one…

Urbana Fairgrounds last night for the Josh Turner Concert. Tonight was a BIG Cruise-in in Bellefontaine, OH. We just walked downtown from the house, and walked, and walked,...and did I say WALKED? Couple hundred oldies, and not so oldies ( does a 2015 Corvette count?) Kind of tired….


----------



## jmartel

> Even saw a car with just three wheels..
> - bandit571


Looks like a Polaris Slingshot. Pretty cool car. I'd drive one.


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome stuff bandit

I heart my dw735. Might get a Byrd head one day.

Pez, I got the LN dovetail and Gramercy holdfasts. I can't really put into words how much I wanted a summerfield dovetail saw. In the end, I couldn't go wrong with a LN either and I'm way too damn impatient and I needed one now. Man, Bob sure makes some fap worthy saws.


----------



## TheFridge

Pricilla, you obviously missed the rules of this forum requiring topless pics.

Provide or begone.


----------



## ToddJB

Primer's had a few days to dry. Heading out right now for the first coat of paint. Just going to brush and roll the first coat.


----------



## duckmilk

How can I steal her pic to use for *my* profile pic?


----------



## TheFridge

Maybe screen shot then crop?


----------



## Tugboater78

Victims.. arn't we all?


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm starting a support group called victims of Pricilla.


----------



## chrisstef

She's on a rampage. Skeezer.

So those cherry pics Pez ….. ?


----------



## Pezking7p

I thought I'd post them when you posted pics of your bench…....?


----------



## bandit571

The Blue one?









Or?









The Red one?


----------



## TheFridge

> I thought I d post them when you posted pics of your bench…....?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Wow. That was an entrance with no lube whatsoever. Shock and awe tactics.


----------



## jmartel

Almost bought a truck like that, Bandit. Bought a motorcycle instead. Since then that's where most of the money has been going.

For the 30's cars, I prefer a Sedan body, myself.










Ultimately I'd eventually like to get something like this to haul bikes to the track in, but with a bit of a chop.


----------



## chrisstef

> I thought I d post them when you posted pics of your bench…....?
> 
> - Pezking7p


If your old lady would stop sendin me snapchat noodz id have the space to save bench pics.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lawl.

Took some time to re-tune the jounter this morning. Turns out it was out quite a bit from square on the infeed table.

Here is the pile o lumber since the other criteria will never be met. Notice the 12/4 chunk. Decided this was the best way to make tapered legs as beefy as I wanted. Entertainment center legs are roughed out, needed to take two passes on the table saw. It's enough to make a guy buy a band saw.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I don't use my bandsaw quite as often as I originally thought, but when I do I'm very glad to have it.


----------



## chrisstef

You kept up your end of the bargin Pez. I guess i can too.

BONDO TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















Mo pics at the bloggy blog


----------



## Tugboater78

Sneaky bastage


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, you pulled one over on us 

I thought I'd post them when you posted pics of your bench…….?

--Dan

Post away Dan


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, stef. Looks great.


----------



## ToddJB

Good job, Stef. When did you start 'er back up?


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks gang. Probably 3-4 months ago anyway Todd. Im gonna post something a bit later. Ive got 130 or so pics.


----------



## JayT

> - chrisstef


Is it real or is it Photoshop?

As I was working out in the shop, I was thinking that if stef has good Google search-fu, how do we know he doesn't also have some photoshop skilz? Has anyone else actually seen this alleged bench?


----------



## Pezking7p

I can't believe the timing of that, although I suppose a stef/bench joke has probably been a daily occurrence for a few years. I love the bench, it's beefy as hell. What's next???


----------



## Pezking7p

> Is it real or is it Photoshop?
> 
> As I was working out in the shop, I was thinking that if stef has good Google search-fu, how do we know he doesn t also have some photoshop skilz? Has anyone else actually seen this alleged bench?
> 
> - JayT


I'm headed through there in a few weeks. I'll peek in the windows on my way by.


----------



## walden

I just got back from camping. Someone told me Hell had frozen over. I didn't believe them until I saw pigs fly past the cabin. I thought, "WTF!" Then I got on here and saw Stef had finished his bench!! Good job!!!


----------



## jmartel

Well I can finally post this up since I did the finishing touches today.


----------



## Tim457

That's so awesome stef. Those timbers finally got an upgrade to a super beefy bench.

Nice Jmart. I take it the customer is happy?


----------



## jmartel

Yes. The wife is very happy, which is all that matters. She was hoping it would have been done faster than it was, but a constant flood of build photos emailed to her/her husband kept her satisfied for long enough.


----------



## widdle

Congratulations stef…she's a beast,..well done..


----------



## TheFridge

> Congrats, stef. Looks great.
> 
> - jmartel


Too a couple hours but I think I got it. Mama said I was the slowest of the bunch.


----------



## jmartel

Damn. Posted that from my phone. Didn't realize it was so big.

Here's a more appropriately sized one:


----------



## Buckethead

STEF IM SO PROUD OF YOU THEY SAID ITD NEVER HAPPEN BUT I ALWAYS HAD FAITH


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin' awesome Stef. That is a stout m-f'er, you did a fantastic job.

Congrats on the addition to your shop Pez.

Great work JMart.


----------



## August

> You kept up your end of the bargin Pez. I guess i can too.
> 
> BONDO TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mo pics at the bloggy blog
> 
> - chrisstef


nice job chriss
someday i wish i can make my dream bench


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa an august sighting! Hope youre well man. And thanks bro.


----------



## jmartel

August, you're back? How's the repo business treating you?

Mondays are not cool.


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats Stef, bench is pimp. You even brought August out of the woods!

I think I can vouch it's real JayT, I've seen pics throughout the build…. btw, Jay, now you have to find a new joke, you're all out of material! hahahah.

Fuggin sweet deal Pez, i'm jelly. The other UFC girl you're thinking of is Gina Carano, she's done movies but was also on the new version of American Gladiators, she is incredible. Also Meisha Tate and Paige Vanzant (she is from Dayton Oregon, about 20 min from where I'm from, and also not known for hot kick-ass chicks) are smokin'. I'd gladly let Rhonda, Gina, Meisha and Paige grind me down to a nub.

Lol @ Bandit's 'reminds of my a gal, yep could almost wiggle my ears' ... You are on fire lately.

Wow Jmart, fantastic work. That is a massive project.

Also Duck, I like your style, rolling with the bottle opener in the chest pocket!


----------



## ToddJB

Innards coated. This has some seriously rough casting on the inside. Might need another coat to grab some of the rough sharp peaks.


----------



## JayT

> btw, Jay, now you have to find a new joke, you re all out of material! hahahah.
> 
> - 7Footer


Yes, but my contract stated there would be more advance notice to come up with a new line. Guess I'll just have to fade into the woodwork. :-(


----------



## chrisstef

Don't worry little buddy, ill procrastinate another build soon enough. Let's call it an outfeed table this time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh yeah I forgot, fun pics Duck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Denis? Dickfacesayswhat.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill learn ya, Denis. Shawshank style.


----------



## walden

Nice score Pez!!

Stef: Where did you get the wood screw for the leg vice?

What's up August? How have you been?

Todd: Another nice restore on your part. Which machine is this?


----------



## chrisstef

I scored it from BigRed in a trade for some saw sharpening. I think he got it in a trade with Arlin who got it from someone else. Been passed around more than 7footer on a man camping trip.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden: A jointer I picked up last summer. I believe you actually helped me shift it around the shop


----------



## August

hi all thanks 
been busy with with other stuff.
and now wife wants to redo kitchen and put hardwood floor for the house so i guess








other than life been god to me.









busy again,

no clamp for style work so ammo can works


----------



## jmartel

That's a pretty looking Jointer, Todd. I like the Art Deco style.


----------



## Tim457

Good to see you August. Seems like your wife is having fun getting a lot of use out of your tools.


----------



## ToddJB

Hopefully, when I'm done, it'll be a little nicer than the pic above.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed JScrutiny, bankers have the style.


----------



## Mosquito

There's been one of those style of Delta's on CL here for a little while, and I quite like it.

One of the houses we looked at over the weekend had a basement/backroom workshop and they had a similar jointer as well. Sort of fits my style I think lol


----------



## Pezking7p

Mos is going to move again? Anytime soon or just window shopping?


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, they make a 6" with a deco base, and a 8" with a "Pot Belly" base. They are both very nice machines and fetch a demanding price usually, so if the price is right I'd go for it. The pic above is the 8"

Here's the differences. 6 left, 8 right. I will be stealing the the base off the 6 and puttingit under my sander (they used the same base) and selling the 6 with the open leg stand once the 8 is up and running.


----------



## chrisstef

Im blue/grey with shop envy todd. I love me some old delta.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos is going to move again? Anytime soon or just window shopping?
> 
> - Pezking7p


The current plan is to not renew the lease again, and it's up on Dec. 31st of this year. Ideally we want to be closing by end of October, to have 2 months of overlap with moving.

Thanks for the info Todd. The one on CL is the 8" as you described, and appears to be listed by a local used tool/consignment shop. Could use some work, and some chipping on the beds near the mouth would be my main concern. Not planning to buy anything of the large machine sort before I move though.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/tld/5122528883.html


----------



## duckmilk

7', the bottle opener was a gift turned by Putty, we had to try it out.

Dang, I've tried to load a picture of it 3 times, but it won't show up here. ???

Anyway, he's a fun guy, just camera shy.

Funny thing, I was scrolling through my contacts on Thursday and called Auggie by mistake. He texted back and we chatted back and forth a bit. I told him you guys were having some Auggie withdrawals.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, cool place. I'd be fun just to check out what they've got.

That unit is older than mine. Without looking up the serial number I'd guess early to mid 40's.

Add another $150 to that price for either another moter or a VFD to convert the 3 phase that is on it now.

The older units had 4 knives. Mine has 3. I honestly don't know if that is a benefit or not. Maybe just have to adjust your feed rate some?

I'm not sure those chips would have much, if any effect, on how the machine functioned - but I'm not sure.

And it looks like the pork chop repair was done very well.

Either way, the 8"ers aren't nearly as common as the 6"ers (this stands true with most things), but even at it's less than common status the price tag is higher than my bottom feeder principals would spend. Though I would say that it is market appropriate compared to the other ones I've seen for sale.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, saw the 3-phase motor when I looked at it after posting it.

I've been to that place a few times, as it's not far from where my apartment was. Always went there and browsed through the handtool stuff they had (not much worth while). Neat place, lots of stuff. They're also a Shop Fox dealer


----------



## jmartel

So what's next on the list, Stef? Now that you got that awesome bench, you need to put it to use. Aside from putting the wife on top and christening it, of course.


----------



## walden

Stef: Cool story to go with the leg vice screw.

Todd: I do remember that jointer now. I can't wait to see it finished. Maybe I could come down, bring some beers and have you run through what steps you took to bring it back to life.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mos, closing times can be 30-60 days, you may want to step up your game!

I know I've said it like a hundred times, but my dream job would be to build a huge shop and restore all kinds of old equipment, do woodworking, and building projects like timber frame a barn (or the shop).

4 hours of sleep for me last night so I think I'm going to drink beer until I pass out.


----------



## Mosquito

That's why we're actively looking now Dan . I meant end of October for when we'd be done closing/able to move in. There's a couple that are on "the list" of possible candidates, two of which are pretty good possibilities at the moment. We've got some appointments set up to look at a couple more houses with our realtor, but I think we're probably ready to move on one that we looked at over the weekend, depending on what the ones we still want to look at end up like. Fun stuff, but man it's a lot of money… though we're staying well under what the bank says they'll give us in what we look at (like only 60% of what they said). Our aim is for mortgage payment that's around what we're paying in rent currently (insurance, taxes etc not included).


----------



## August

Hey miss what's the horsepower? 
I might be able to help you on the VFD drive? 
It a feature for slow start and brake slowly?
If I help that asswipe in Texas I should be able to help you out? LOL


----------



## Mosquito

Hey August welcome back  If you meant me, I haven't bought that jointer and probably won't (at least not for a while if it's still around and I decide I need it).

As an aside, I was looking at one of the "Virtual Tours" of a recent listing and check out a lot of the room and closet doors and trim at this place
http://www.spacecrafting.com/nvj9


----------



## TheFridge

> Hey miss what s the horsepower?
> I might be able to help you on the VFD drive?
> It a feature for slow start and brake slowly?
> If I help that asswipe in Texas I should be able to help you out? LOL
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Man. Glad to hear from you bud. Heard about that incident with Buffalo Bill


----------



## theoldfart

^ incident? Inquiring ( nosey ) minds need to know


----------



## chrisstef

It puts the joe dirt in the hole.

JMart - Next up its back to housework. I slacked off pretty good on it while putting time in on the bench. I need to trim the living room, do wainscoting in the dining room and get back to painting other trim and doors on the first floor of the house. For the shop I think next up is going to be an outfeed/assembly table behind the TS and then a sharpening / restoration station. Id really like to find a slab of granite for the resto station. Let it get all sloppy pants without worry.


----------



## chrisstef

Scored these hand wheels off a job. They measure 4" across. You guys think I could tap them at 3/4"? The center square hole currently sits at 5/8" from corner to corner on the diagonal. Im thinking moxon vice.


----------



## smitdog

Hi guys, wanted to let you know I've been checking in on your thread every now and again. You guys crack me up, some funny shiz going on! Reminds me of how me and my buds in college were and, to be honest, I miss the harassment. I wanted to pop in to say hi and introduce myself so I don't feel like such a creeper. Hope you don't mind a late entry into your thread, thought I better get in before you hit 35k replies or I'd just look like a douche… Just thought you might like to know that there's probably a lot of people out there that drop in on your thread once in a while just to get a good laugh and a break from the daily grind.

And in the spirit of this group I can't believe you didn't jump on this:



> Seems like your wife is having fun getting a lot of use out of your tools.
> 
> - Tim


If I could get my wife to have fun with my tools I wouldn't need to plane my own wood so often…

Hey Todd, I recently picked up an old 6" Delta long bed 37-220 but it had the open stand on it. I'm jealous of the sweet looking closed, deco style. Ever see those for sale on their own? May have to creep on Craigy for a couple years to see if one shows up.

- Jarrett, Mount Vernon, OH


----------



## Buckethead

Smitdog, I'm an occasional poster, and they've always been kind to me, except when they were brutally vicious. So welcome!

So glad to see August back in the mix. Always a fave.


----------



## chrisstef

Kind of a scary thought that people would browse this asylum of weirdos and misfits lol. Glad ya joined the fray Smit.

Lets see the 37-220. Im pretty sure ive got the same one. I think mines mid to late 70's.


----------



## woodcox

Stef, looks to be enough meat on the hub to do it. Machinists might fill the square in or have sacrificial material above before going down to get a round hole. Curious what a pro would do there.


----------



## smitdog

Nobody ever claimed I was not weird or a misfit so I may have landed in a good spot! Ha!

I haven't had much time to spend getting to know my 37-220, but it's in very usable shape as-is. I dig the big beefy fence on it. I need to set something up on it to catch the shavings, they get everywhere right now. If I can't score a closed base then I may just have to make my own stand, the open one is too wimpy. I do like to tinker and make them perfect  I took an old crapsman 113 table saw I picked up for $60 and I'm in the process of making a cabinet for it to sit on with extension tables all around and an aluminum extrusion fence that I nabbed from an old drafting table I had sitting around collecting dust. I'll post some pics when I get her set up.

BTW, nice score on the old hand wheels, those look like they'd make a sweet vice once you clean em up a bit. Don't know how to bore out those holes easily though!


----------



## chrisstef

Right on WC. I didn't know how hard or easy tapping cast iron would be. I guess another way out would be to grind a square end on the threaded rod and cotter pin it, all though it would be a bit sloppier looking. Im gonna give them to my FIL and see what they boys at the shop can do for me. Luckily enough 4" fits well in my hand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome Smit.


----------



## chrisstef

unjamming tonys post from the deep cracks of the webz

Edit - all that for the welcome wagon?

Channeling BrandonW. Yup I saved it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love deep cracks, they prevent the headbutting of iud's.


----------



## Tim457

Stef I only know machining from Youtube, so don't put any stock in this. My guess would be they would chuck it up on a lathe and bore the center out before tapping it at something like 3/4". Could be drilled on a beefy enough press too I'd think, or a mill. Do you have the threaded rod yet? Looks like 3/4"-10 is a standard for threaded rod and taps. Let us know what the real experts think.

Hah, nice Jarret. Maybe you need to give her some better wood to work with. Welcome to the fray.


----------



## chrisstef

No, I don't have the rod yet but ill def. supply it beforehand. My gut tells me that the guys in the shop will have some rod laying around they'll match up to the pitch. 3/4-10 is what I had come up with as well. Ill let ya know what they end up doing, I usually have dinner with the in laws on Thursdays.

Gonna go dunk those puppies in some paint stripper we got in the back. Then ive gotta get some work done around here.

Lol @ headbutting iud's. Is there an echo in here?


----------



## August

thanks moss 
ok so who was inquiring about the 3 phase motor for the jointer?
hey fridge LOL
bucket how are you?
anyway this kitchen remodeling is a pain boy.


----------



## jmartel

> Luckily enough 4" fits well in my hand.
> 
> - chrisstef


No one jumped on this? Surprising in this thread.


----------



## chrisstef

Its just like you to jump on 4" isn't it jmart.


----------



## jmartel

What can I say? I don't discriminate. Equal opportunity for all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JSlut.


----------



## duckmilk

> I guess another way out would be to grind a square end on the threaded rod and cotter pin it, all though it would be a bit sloppier looking.
> 
> - chrisstef


That would have been my suggestion. I always had the opinion that spinning the wheels onto the threaded rod just leaves exposed threads to bust knuckles on. I would Rather have it work like the leg vise screw with a garter holding it to the front chop.

_If I could get my wife to have fun with my tools I wouldn't need to plane my own wood so often…

- Jarrett, Mount Vernon, OH_

Surprised Tony didn't have something to say about that one


----------



## jmartel

JSquare. Ordered a couple PEC squares from Harry Epstein. My current combo square is an old stanley that I found on the ground. It is square or not square depending on where you hold it. The PEC's are supposed to be one step below Starrett, and these are at a discount from HE. Got a 12" and a 6" with center finder for the price of one normally. Hopefully it all works out well. Tried a couple cheaper ones from Home Depot which were anything but square.


----------



## smitdog

> No one jumped on this? Surprising in this thread.
> 
> - jmartel


I was going to, but being a virgin to this thread I decided I should ease into her rather than going all-in all at once…

Edit: Then again, I could have had the esteem of having popped my "State of the Shop" cherry with Stef's 4-incher. Too much?


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, cast iron drills and taps easy easy. Me? I Wouldnt worry about drilling it. Slow and lotsa lube is the key. Actually lube with cast iron isn't that necessary but it didn't sound as good. I'd worry about paying for a tap I'd rarely use.

Maybe consider 3/4"-6 acme for the threads. A rod and a couple nuts are pretty cheap. Like New Orleans street corner cheap. I used it on my leg and end vise and it works like a champ.


----------



## summerfi

Howdy from the Flying AA Ranch near Ruth, CA. Many of you may never have seen a fire camp before, so I thought I'd post some pictures of where I'm working.

Here's my office. I'm splitting my time between the office and the field. I may post some field pictures later.









Here's where everybody sleeps. My tent is in the woods on the left, so not pictured.









This is the chow line.









Here is the dining tent.









This is one of two mobile shower units in camp.









Here is the laundry unit.









This is part of the supply unit.









This is the communications unit.









Here are a few of the approximately 100 engines we have on the fire.









Here are some of the….well you know.









An overview shot of some of the camp.









There are about 1000 people in this camp, which makes it a medium size fire camp. The largest fire I've been on had over 6000 people. A fire camp becomes a small city. In fact, often the fire camp is the largest city the county we're working in. It takes a lot of work to get all this stuff here, and then make it all disappear after a fire.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic pics, thanks Bob!


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, tents? I was on a few CA fires in the 70's, all we had were cots. The food was superb though.

They flew us into Ontario and we worked fires in the San Bernardino, Angeles and Los Padres Forests.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks for the photos, very interesting, Bob.


----------



## woodcox

I have a 6" PEC double square. Good quality for the price.


----------



## bandit571

Decided to knock out a till, of sorts..









Just something to hold MOST of these thingys….maybe an hour or so….


----------



## duckmilk

I like it.


----------



## chrisstef

No such thing as too much Smit, poke away at the 4" joke but just remember youre not a man until you can clear your zipper.

Fridge - thanks for the insight. I'll be farming it out either way so hopefully no new purchases for me. My BIL and FIL are big big car guys so they've got all the gear. And, if they aint got it, they've got a guy that does. Extra lube though, no doubt.

Cool pics Bob. Like a lil fire commune. That's a hell of a lot of resources out there. I know that a couple of the guys my wife works with at the DEP here just got sent out that way.


----------



## jmartel

Cool photos, bob. How long are you there for? Till the fire's done? or a set amount of time?


----------



## summerfi

The standard tour is 14 days, but you can be extended if needed, or go home early if the fire is out.

Duck, I remember the days without tents too, and sleeping in paper sleeping bags. Thankfully some things have changed.


----------



## byerbyer

interesting pics Bob, thanks for posting.


----------



## 489tad

There's no douche cut off. If there was this thread would have never started. Welcome.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 to the great pics Bob.

Belated two thumbs up and a foot….to Steph's bench. Looks killer. Gives me hope that I will one day have a shop again after the move.

Got the french cleats up somewhere back there. No tools damaged that I can find. Just a little rusty. 









Child slave labor has always been part of my scheme….









There's the spot for the lumber rack. Hallelujah! If I get that stuff outta the way, I can finish the rest of the walls. 









You can probably tell by my absence the new job is kickin my butt a bit. I'll gitter dialed in. I work 10on, 4off. The 4 day weekend is comin….


----------



## johnstoneb

Bob
Just so you don't get to used to the smoke and forget what it looks like without it.
This was Sunday on the MF of the Boise about 8 mi downstream from the Sawtooth Wilderness. We caught and released one 14" cutthroat just under that big rock.



















I like the child labor problem is they just get big enough to really get some work out of them and they're gone.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I love deep cracks, they prevent the headbutting of iud s.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


The worst was the Nuva ring. Talk about chafing.


----------



## jmartel

Red, I spy a big slab there next to the wall. What's the plans on that?


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry I've been absent. Had a work off-site today. Was busy getting me first big boy massage. You know.

Smit, welcome. I grew up not too far from you - Zanesville area.

As for the deco stands , head over to OWWM.org. Sign up. And go to the BYOD section. I've seen them pop up by their lonesome from time to time.

But there are also dudes on that site that make their own closed bases using MDF, some have got so good you can't tell by looking at it. I will warn you, if you see one for sale by itself it will almost assuredly be more expensive than buying another complete unit.

Lastly welcome, douche.

Nice pics Bob, and get to cracking', Red.


----------



## jmartel

There's someone with a 6" Delta Jointer with the art deco base here in the Seattle area for $350. Bit much for the condition it's in, though. Pretty rusty.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, the right thing to do is mill a square end on a threaded rod and put a split pin in it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, I spy a big slab there next to the wall. What s the plans on that?
> 
> - jmartel


I've got white oak coming out of my ears. No special plans for it. Dang I need a shed, but I can't bring myself to pay the "built" price. I'll get to it when I get to it.

Fantasy Football time?


----------



## duckmilk

Good to see progress Red and the slave helper ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Stef, the right thing to do is mill a square end on a threaded rod and put a split pin in it.
> 
> - Pezking7p


+1, what I tried to say.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Red, I spy a big slab there next to the wall. What s the plans on that?
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> I ve got white oak coming out of my ears. No special plans for it. Dang I need a shed, but I can t bring myself to pay the "built" price. I ll get to it when I get to it.
> 
> Fantasy Football time?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Ive got red oak out the ears and due to no decent storage it is all slowly degrading. 

Glued up the last bit of my benchtop today and set up to finish squaring up my legs, but it will be a few days before that can happen.

Going tomorrow morning to pick up 7 sheets of 3/4" maple ply for kitchen cabinets. Sunday night a guy posted them on CL for $100. Says be bought for some projects for his daughters bedroom but ran out of time and now they are in the way. Beginning to hate working with ply, but need a few more sheets and couldnt pass on the deal.

Designing a custom dvd rack per the fiance's adamant request, so i reckon i better get that done quickly so i can get to projects i want to do. Kitchen is on this priority list too..


----------



## RPhillips

OS crashed… but I'm back…

Todd with the reso work
JPlane with the amazing scraper
Red getting settled in
Stef with built a bench

...hang on, Stef built a bench <checks> Holy Crap!

Congrats Chris! she's a beaut!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good to hear from you Red. Sorry your job is a drag at the moment. Adorable helper.

Bruce that is a little slice of paradise you post pictures of. Was your creel already full or was the cutthroat not your target for dinner?

Pez, she is supposed to wear the Nuva, not you. That might have been the problem.

Big boy massage? A new crop matured and imported from the orphanage abroad?


----------



## john2005

You may have seen this on the HOYD thread. Boys first shavings. Was a fun evening last night.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ HAHA! So cool!


----------



## DanKrager

Love it John! Hooked for life. Can't you imagine him telling his grandchildren "I remember when…" 
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## chrisstef

That's awesome John! First shaves. I might be so inclined as to throw those in a bag next to the first haircut. On that same not my wife took her first shaves with a #7 during the bench build and plowed right into a knot stopping her dead in her tracks lol. "Ugh this things heavy". Nathans been commandeering my screw gun as of late. I think he likes that a light turns on everytime he pulls the trigger more than anything. Ohhhh shiny.

Getting there Jmart.


----------



## johnstoneb

Tony
That stretch of river is under special regs and a slot limit. Without the salmon most of the rivers in Idaho won't support catch and keep. They originate in and runover the granite of the Idaho Batholith so they are very sterile. Without something to bring nutrients into the headwaters they won't support a large fishery. Fish and game put the regs on about 15 years ago and sthe fish size and numbers went upquite a bit over the years.


----------



## bandit571

Halfway there..

Got some "toys" all cleaned up









Got a sander moved to it's new home, since the brace till took the old spot









Which leaves this pile to find homes for in the shop









BTW: That HUGE auger bit? It is a 20/16" from Craftsman….there is also a #12 in the line-up. Might try to build a box for those…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Feeling the same, JGospel.

Ah, I was ignorant of the ins-and-outs of slot limits. I understand them (after googlizing it) a bit better now; thanks for the schooling Bruce. Pan sized trout trump their larger brethren for eating anyways.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive heard there are no slot limits over on Reed Pond.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not a whore.


----------



## johnstoneb

What I really like about fishing there is the riad is right along the river but you can walk into short canyons or small drainages and not see or hear anybody all day. All you think about is outsmarting an animal with a brain the size of a pea and how am I going to get to the other side without getting wetter than I already am. I don't remember walking this far from the truck.


----------



## Pezking7p

John, your sons face is funny in the first pic. Looks like he had a good time.

Jhumpday, I need a weekend too. I ruined my favorite pair of pants today, and not in a fun night-out-with-Tony kind of way.


----------



## chrisstef

Taco night last night? ^ Never trust a fart after taco night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pants are made to ruin. You can afford to buy another pair, stop being such a 7' about it.


----------



## jmartel

Also, eff people who don't know how to properly work on vehicles, and don't care if they cross thread stuff. Snapped off the clutch adjuster bolt off the wife's bike the other day and the perch was stripped out. Had to order a new one. Part of working on a 22 year old motorcycle I guess.

Oh well. Trackday again this weekend. Hoping I got at least one or two more after this in me this year.


----------



## chrisstef

Im kinda with Tony … what was so special about these pants Pez? Fit just right in the seat? Gave you a little tickle in the car? Gave you that Kim K booty lift? I think we deserve to hear more about these special pants.

I bet they were slacks. You look like a slack guy. No pleats though. Pleats are for 7's.


----------



## ToddJB

Pics or it didn't have, Pez.

Speaking of which, I have some pics for later today when I get a few moments that are A: serendipitous, and B: are case in point to something I just said on this thread yesterday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bankers are forever c**k teasing.


----------



## chrisstef

If its you getting a massage from a Swedish male I don't need the pics todd.


----------



## smitdog

^ fully agree, no happy ending mishap pics allowed

Bandit, those bits are drool worthy, almost made me ruin my pants too


----------



## jmartel

At some point I think I should pick up some braces and bits. On the list, but not high up there. The Restore has a bunch of braces usually. Just haven't picked any up and I've got no idea where to get bits.


----------



## ToddJB

Smit, this pic specifically has to do with you - but if you don't want to see it later… I guess I'll post it else where


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smit gave you a massage?


----------



## duckmilk

^LAWL. You're breaking him in Tony


----------



## 7Footer

You silly sailors. Lolololol @ stop being such a 7'

Pic dump incoming.

So yesterday was wifey's friends last day here in PDX. I took off at lunch and we went to this place in the Gorge, Oneonta Falls. It was amazing, fugging treacherous getting past this log jam though, I had to get in the water and swim with the dog while the girls scaled over the pile of logs and rocks. The canyon is the path back to the falls, it's super effin beautiful though. 









So it's only like a 1/2 mile back to the falls, but as mentioned getting past this log jam is tough, especially with a large dog, her and I swam around part of it and then I carried her over a few spots because it was too sketchy and I didn't want her to fall through and get stuck down in the trenches. Once past the log jam you have to walk through a couple places where the water is about chest high (or junk high for non 7'ers).

These first 3 pics aren't mine, because I was in the water with the dog, but there were almost as many people as there are in this pic, I couldn't believe there was that many people even on a tuesday afternoon. 

















This is the view after you get across if you turn around and look back









Again looking back after wading through the water









And this is about 2 minutes after she pooped in the water. Super embarassing.
"I feel 5 pounds lighter" 








Little family pic


















Wifey couldn't bear the cold water, but her friend Louise and I swam into the falls. And the dog, was absolutely freaking out, just loving the water, everyone was laughing at her trying to bite the water.








Then after we left we went to the Vista House at Crown Point. 








View of the Columbia Gorge looking east towards Hood River








Looking west towards PDX. Stunning views!









Fun Day, and then at 11:30 last night wife decides that we should take some shots because it was her friends last night here, so tic tacs were in order. 








Sorry my selfie skills aren't up to par.


----------



## chrisstef

Dood, 7, ive gotta pull some pics of our lab grace. Dead nuts ringer. Shed do this high pitched bark when we took he swimmin because she was so excited. I was also pretty sure she was the only dog to bite the water as she swam. Looks like you had a killer afternoon. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice shots 7'. I spy some manboobies in one though.

Progress…..lumber rack up. I can finally walk in there. 











> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> - jmartel


Is for me. Four day weekend. Maybe some pics from Ledges comin up Pez.


----------



## 7Footer

Hahaha. Man funny you say that, my buddy also has a lab that looks just like her, and she is named Grace! Them labs just melt my heart. Yeah she's a water biter for sure, she also likes to paw at the water, it is hilarious.

Another friend of mine has two yellow labs, and he shaves mohawks in them… 


















edit: Lawl Red - I might have a hint of Moob, but my nipples are outties. You're gonna have moobs soon enough putting in all that office time!


----------



## ToddJB

I said yesterday to Smitster, in regards to an art deco base inquiry.



> I will warn you, if you see one for sale by itself it will almost assuredly be more expensive than buying another complete unit.


Then I scoped craig and his list out. Came across this fine baby.










That's it sitting in the back of my Forester from today's lunch break.

That is a 6×48 sander with the same base at the 6" jointer - but the pulley cover is different and the sander needs a CI riser block.

I was going to take my jointer base swap it with my current sander's open leg base and then hunt out the above mentioned parts at a later date, or makeshift some. But this full unit showed up for less than I would be able to source those individual pieces. The sander itself is rough - a parts machine at best. So I'll snag this base, leave the base on the jointer and sell it as is (hopefully for more than I would have been able to with the open base), and then part out the actual sander and likely cover my cost of the whole unit with just a few parts.

Bankers - wheel and deal or die.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Red. She's coming together.


----------



## Tim457

Nice hike, 7. How'd the three way go?

Great progress Red. Hope the job doesn't kick your butt too bad.

Sweet score Todd. It's good that you know a lot about what you're looking for.


----------



## Pezking7p

7', the girl in the middle of the pic taking shots has this look like you walked in on her on the can.

Yah my pants were flat front slacks. Perfect color of blue that goes with any shirt. Not overly dressy but not casual, either. RIP, pants. I'll never forget you.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant be the only one wondering if all 3 in 7's post have the same haircuts can i?

Nice svore todd. Wheelin n dealin. Stef likey.

Nice progress rojo.

Hydro fluid pez?


----------



## Pezking7p

Silicone.

I don't have anything to look for on Craigslist…I feel a little empty.


----------



## woodcox

About time for a corduroy comeback….vrrrrp vrrrrp vrrrrp.


----------



## smitdog

Todd, an official you suck coming your way! If you're going to break me in, at least lube up, that was brutal. The massage was good but the CL old iron money shot put me over the top!


----------



## bandit571

Threw a few toys on the bench…









Two corners are together..









Only two more to do…box for all them bits….

Router bit is just a template I use…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

SOTS is…. Empty. Ballgame Tonight!










Go Cards!


----------



## TheFridge

Pez, I look at craigslist twice a day. Lying in wait for the steals that show up once a year.


----------



## TheFridge

Too bad the MFers sent me the tapered one. Wanted the straight cuz it cuts a bit deeper.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^They'll gladly exchange it. Bummer is, to get the thin (.015) plate, you have to get the tapered now.


----------



## bandit571

Man walking along the beach one day, spys an old oil lamp..

Cleans it up, releases a Number 10 Genie….WOW!

Kept trying to get in the sack with her….got down to his last wish

"Well, how about a little head?"

And that is why some old coot is sitting at the bar with a baseball sized head…..

Be careful what you ask for…..


----------



## TheFridge

Bandit, you are one dirty old bastard. Hopefully I will achieve those same heights one day. I can't wait to walk around a college campus and ask the girls if they want some candy.

Edit: I bought it from a place called craftsman studio because it's the same price but the shipping is free for orders over 75$. I'm about 100% they'll make it right. I just don't want to have to eat any shipping.


----------



## Pezking7p

> ^They ll gladly exchange it. Bummer is, to get the thin (.015) plate, you have to get the tapered now.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Actually I'm betting if you call they'll make you one. They seem amenable to that type of thing.


----------



## walden

You guys crack me up!

Nice score Todd! You're gonna have on old Delta museum soon.

Pez: I walked into a greased tailer hitch yesterday wearing my favorite pair of jeans. I guess they are shop pants now.

7: That selfie pic got my hands sweating from being so far off the ground. Walden and heights don't mix.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic pics 7, thanks bud. That place is beautiful and your pooch looks like she is such a sweetheart. So much going on in the 'taking shots' pic: it was a toe curler for wifey and why does the brunet have a look of shame on her face? (After typing this I see Pez picked up on the shame first.)

You are a machine BRK, that place is shaping up quickly.

I am happy for the crafty banker in his methodical acquisitions of hipness. Damn fine job brother.

The third is bare Stef. Haircuts …. again, you hung out in the back woods or with an enclave stuck in the 70's or something.

Hope it was a good time at the park Smitty.

Best of luck Fridge.


----------



## chrisstef

No back woods, no 70's lol.

So yesterday I put in a number on a job … 664k, 10 minutes later I get a call back asking me to meet for a review on friday. Puckered. Seriously puckered.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! Stop talking about it though, Walden will jinx you.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. It me and one other guy. Ive got ah hunch who it is and he's notoriously cheap. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good luck bud.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ^They ll gladly exchange it. Bummer is, to get the thin (.015) plate, you have to get the tapered now.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> Actually I m betting if you call they ll make you one. They seem amenable to that type of thing.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I asked once, and they just said they didn't offer those anymore. I supposed if I pressed they might. I kinda just resigned to finding one on the bay. Nothing wrong with the tapered saw other than the clearance gets tight for a DT guide.

Lately I've been using my Gent saw from Bob anyway. That was one of the few tools I moved myself.

I feel an order for the new LN sharpening guide coming on.


----------



## Mosquito

Well… met with realtor this morning, and have officially put an offer in on a house… kind of excited, kind of nervous, kind of scared lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing to be scared of; it's just rent that builds equity.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck Mos! Its a funny feeling for sure.


----------



## 7Footer

BRK is a fuggin machine, Shoppe De Rojo is gonna be on fleek in no time.

Pez, T - yeah it was really funny, she'd never done a drop shot before, we kept telling her she needed to chug it and she wanted to sip it because 'it tastes so phucking good' .... hahahah. Idk whats up with the look on her face, and lol @ the toe curler.

Tim, good catch on the 3-way. I was holding out hope but the beer was the only 3 way I had!

Todd you are the king of CL deals! If I ever come through CO I'm definitely gonna buy a ticket to Todd's Vintage Tool Museum.

Sweet lookin saw Fridge, sucks they sent the wrong one though.


----------



## Mosquito

Guess it's not that scary, just a lot of money


----------



## chrisstef

So was the drop shot of vodka, OJ and red bull? Im pretty sure I just threw up a little typing that. Red Bull turns my gut.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You can make more money Mos; you're young, resourceful and intelligent. Save the worry for other things.

Is that what a "Tic-Tac" is Stef?


----------



## Mosquito

^ Good point, and what we're spending (or at least what we've offered) is close to $200k below what the bank approved us for, so that's a little comforting lol


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno T, that's what 7 said they were drinkin. Im not much of a mixed / party drink guy. I was just taking clues from the surrounding evidence. Steflock Holmes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you are studying pictures of 7's nosh?


----------



## 7Footer

Yep Stef, thats the lineup…. And yes Tony thats a Tic Tac, it's the best shot ever.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where is the vodka you sleuth?

See the size of that chocolate milk mix?


----------



## chrisstef

How can one not stare at 3 sets of bewbs all in one picture? I am man.

Actually, now that I think about it, im questioning your manhood for not doing an in depth study.

There's no vodka, but a clear liquid in a shot glass kind of tipped me off.

I do see the Nesquik. I fuggin love that ish. Too much will give you a belly ache though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have a lap full of answers for your questioning:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Vodka is not the only clear liquor, I remain impressed by your insight.


----------



## chrisstef

How do you keep your whites so white? That is damn impressive. My tee's get dingy quick.

Vodka typically gets mixed with red bull. No rocket surgery here but ill take the accolades.


----------



## 7Footer

Its absolut mandarin vodka. Wifey fuggin wouldn't survive without nesquik, she cray cray.

Stylin Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No trick that I am aware of Stef, wash whites separate is the sum of the effort I exert.


----------



## Lucasd2002

Can't trust clear liquor - can't see the alcohol. On a related note, clear liquor is for women on diets.


----------



## Tim457

The maximum the bank will loan you has almost no connection to reality. Good for you for going way under, Mos. When your wife finishes residency, depending on specialty, you'll probably get crazy offers like $1million personal loans.

For the rest of you roflmao! Carry on.


----------



## Pezking7p

A shirt with snaps on it? Tony is so LA.

I like my liquor brown. Preferably aged in a barrel.

Congrats, Mos. Let the fun begin. Is this your first house?

7, when your wife gets mad does she ever swear at you in Portuguese?? Talk dirty? Both probably have the same effect in any case.


----------



## Mosquito

No kidding Tim. We saw what they said they'd give us and laughed, no thanks, we like having things other than food and fuel lol

My wife is an MRI tech, and already full time, so where she's at she's already pretty close to making as much as she will (minus the various cost of living raises, etc). I've got a ways to climb on the ladder, though 

And as of a few minutes ago, offer has been accepted. Closing date is 25th Sept, barring any surprises on the inspection


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Mos. When's the housewarming party? I'm sure some LJ's will show up and drink your beer.

The biggest question is, what's the shop like?


----------



## Tim457

Congratulations. Show us pictures when you can. Oh wait, I know, we already saw the pine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it Pez. Tell me about snaps cornflower-blue-slacks-guy?

Congrats Mos.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congratulations Mos!


----------



## jmartel

Also, whoever is contemplating shopping at Lee Valley, they have gift cards on sale now.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/page.aspx?p=73254


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys, house warming sometime in January/February, 'cause we'll need it  Oh, closing is Sept 25th, and our lease ends on Dec 31st, but we may try to cut it sooner if we get everything moved and cleaned faster. Like the no pressure of having a 3-month overlap, but not so sure on the mortgage + rent for that long…

A few of the listing pictures


















And as for the shop… 24'x28', on a cement slab, wired with a 100A sub panel, and has at least 1 220v outlet (and lots of 110). Unfinished on the inside otherwise


----------



## woodcox

Congrats Mos! Soon the work will begin making it your own. I found it a rewarding process which ultimately led me to this craft.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Greek revival-ish, yes? Are the bottom windows super low? That's a lot of house Mos. Nice big shop for you too.


----------



## Tim457

Heck yeah, that's awesome. In order of importance, shop: check, roof over bedroom: check. List complete. Gazebo is solid too.


----------



## Mosquito

gazeebo is actually a little sketchy lol May come down and get replaced over time, or just do a nice patio with some lights or something, who knows. Has electricity though.

I look forward to finishing the garage for a shop. The wife is also happy that the woodworking won't be consuming a bedroom anymore then lol

Tony, it kinda has that feel to it, almost like a mix between that and farmhouse to me. The lower windows are about 4 feet off the floor in the basement, so not really, they're just low on the outside


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Mos. That's a good lookin house buddy. Id kiss my sister to have an outbuilding for a shop. It might suck in the winter but the ability to make noise at absolutely any time has got to be amazing.

Cornflower blue slacks in corduroy lol. You gonna start a fire.


----------



## jmartel

I've got shop envy.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Mos, that's a nice place, lots of yard too. That shop is a little larger than my previous shop which was 20 X 28. (Miss that shop, I put 2 years into it.) Insulate the heck out of it and put a Smitty-like floor in it.

BTW, borrow a little more than the minimum for the inevitable needed repairs and upgrades to your shop ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Got some mail today, was bored anyway…









Rust-bucket? This is the Before, and









This is the after….









2 hours of "puttering around" 









Good enough for the girls i run around with…


----------



## JayT

> I ve got shop envy.
> 
> - jmartel


+1 to that. Looks like a great house for you, Mos, congrats. Separate shop building with electrical already run. You obviously had your priorities in order when looking for a place.


----------



## ShaneA

I like it too Mos. Good luck on the process.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks like a nice place Mos. Bankers math is always amusing. Mortgage =25% or less of take home income is a good rule imo. Also, see if the landloard will let you out of the lease if you (or he) finds a new renter. I've had good luck with that.

Back with a truckload of insulation and drywall…..but I better take my elves to the pool. 









She work hard for the money. So hard for it honey.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## Mosquito

definitely priorities lol

24'x28' is about 6 times larger than my current spare bedroom shop… Insulation and drywall are a priority, but floor will probably stay concrete for a little while, but will likely get some sort of rubber mattes or something to stand on, and use something to that extent to prevent any moisture through the floor related issues.

Getting excited…


----------



## jmartel

Mos, not sure if you are a Costco member or not, but I just picked up an anti-fatigue kitchen runner from them for like $35. 6ft long and about 2 feet wide, and the surface can be hit with a broom or shop vac and cleaned up easily. Put it in front of my bench. I'll probably pick up another one or two at some point. Much nicer than the standard foam ones and has more give than horse mats.

Red: I hate insulation. So much. No matter what you do, you get itchy for hours after it.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, nice split level. The shop sounds cavernous and +1 on the mats. Good protection for dropped iron as well(DAMHIKT), saved a certain 140 the other day!


----------



## Mosquito

I agree Red, they're just looking to make their money lol

I am not a costco member JBulkPurchase, but I know people who are… may look into that, as that's basically what I was thinking of doing


----------



## johnstoneb

Mos
place looks great. Having a shop in an outbuilding is great. you can go out whenever make all the noise you want. harbor freight has 2'x2' 1/2" thick squares of interlocking rubber floor matting. They have it on sale pretty regularly and it really saves the knees and back. You can lay it around on your path ways and infront of tool and benches. You don't have to cover the whole floor.


----------



## duckmilk

> and use something to that extent to prevent any moisture through the floor related issues.
> 
> - Mosquito


A friend of mine has used Thompson's water seal painted or mopped on top of concrete that was wicking moisture. He said it stops the wicking. Personally, I don't know for sure. We did use it on the floor in my wife's tack room that was sweating and that has stopped.


----------



## jmartel

You could look into the DIY epoxy floor coatings. The "professional" label one from Home Depot gets good reviews from a lot of people that put it on. The regular ones don't hold up as well, but the slightly more expensive stuff does.

Since you have a couple months to move, you have a good opportunity to do it without having to move tools around. You will need to clean, then acid etch the concrete prior to applying.


----------



## duckmilk

Probably the first thing to do is wait to see if it sweats, it may already have a moisture barrier under it which would make all our ramblings moot.


----------



## jmartel

True. You can tape a sheet of plastic down to the concrete slab (a large 30 gal trash bag works well, make sure the tape goes all the way around with no gaps). Check it after a day or two to see if there's any moisture on the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Mosquito

^ Thanks for all the tips, it's good to know. Lots of options, and lots of things to figure out once we get that far lol


----------



## walden

Congrats Mos!


----------



## DanKrager

Great adventure, Mos! Lot's of space all around. You'll rattle for awhile, but years from now you'll wonder how it got so full. Understandable with your sickness and all… ! 
DanK


----------



## 489tad

Nice Mos! I agree check the floor but coat it anyway. Easier to clean. Insulate and hang plywood. Paint bright. Ceiling fans, lights cable or dish. You get the idea.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mos, that is a sweet looking shop setup. YOU SUCK!

I bet Tony is a really nice guy in real life.


----------



## Pezking7p

View on YouTube


----------



## TheFridge

Uh.. Was that supposed to be funny?

I'm prob gonna keep that tapered LN dovetail saw didn't realize it had a thinner plate on it. Only lose 1/8" max cutting depth. Holdfasts and a set of saw files came in this week too. Can't wait to play. And hopefully I'll pick up a refurbished miter box tomorrow. I'm having shoo withdrawals not being able to play with any of it.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I do real life work for one afternoon and Mos goes and buys a house. Congrats buddy it looks great. Like woodcox said, home renovation is what got me into woodworking. As to any anxiety, I have never regretted making the decision to buy a home.

The I have only had regret when hiring out any work on my home. Just got home to the first coat of paint and it looks like ass. Shawn just received a firm and stern voicemail.

Anywho, back to you. The biggest thing I would recommend for the shop is to invest in good lighting. I would 100% do cans if I was starting from scratch. Florescent lights are terrible when it's cold and I think you get more dead spots - and don't do "daylight" everything will look shallow and weak. Soft or warm light give a much better environment.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos, I got some rubber horse stall mats from tractor supply last year. They're tough and highly recommended for the hand tool area. Watch for a sale if you go that route.

Jmart- I plan on gettin up early so I can wear long sleaves. Hate fiberglass too, but it's so much cheaper.

Would really like to put a window in this wall, and I might someday. Natural light is bueno.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Anywho, back to you. The biggest thing I would recommend for the shop is to invest in good lighting. I would 100% do cans if I was starting from scratch. Florescent lights are terrible when it s cold and I think you get more dead spots - and don t do "daylight" everything will look shallow and weak. Soft or warm light give a much better environment.
> 
> - ToddJB


It's all about getting the newer florescents with electronic ballasts. Temp doesn't matter with those babies.


----------



## chrisstef

Stuffin the pink is like hell to a ginger. I dunno if all them freckles cause your pores to be wide open (maybe thats why you get that red tint to you?) but my lead supervisor, who we call red, goes on straight up suicide watch when faced with the pink. Dude will come back to the shop lookin like someone dunked a strawberry in flour hes covered with so much baby powder.


----------



## ToddJB

What a joke.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like some poor prep. Were the supposed to scrap and sand?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, you're looking at 3 days of "prep"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Welp, just cover it with vinyl now;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, sorry but it does have that fecal look if you know what I mean.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am nice Pez. You joke really well so it never occurred to me that you'd take my ball busting as anything other than affection. I was just pulling your pigtails and didn't mean any harm, truly sorry bud.

Wow Todd that is not professional looking at all. What gives?


----------



## ToddJB

Shawn and I are going to have a 10 minute conversation at 7:30 tomorrow morning at the house. Currently they have none of my dollars, if they would like any of my dollars they be addressing this.


----------



## johnstoneb

Just did new windows and steel siding no more paint.



















Looks like Bob will be in Boise next That smoke is up to 200,000 acres.


----------



## ToddJB

That looks great, Bruce.

Bummer about the fires. Is your eyes burning at your place yet? When the black forrest fires were a few years ago my eyes felt like I sent the night in front of a smokey camp fire, and that was 70 miles away.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Nothing to be scared of; it s just rent that builds equity.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


This is true
If you find the right deal it sometimes ends up being cheaper than rent.

Ive never regretted buying my house 9 yrs ago, though i do wish i had looked a bit harder for one that wouldn't require as much maintence. I am actively looking for a bit of land atm, so i can start paying it down and start building a house or putting in a modular in the future. Current house was a great bachelor or small family home, but with fiance's 2 kids (1boy, 1 girl) it is starting to be a bit cramped. 2 bedroom.

Gonna call tomorrow about a 11 acre lot with utilities already ran ( had a trailer on it but it burnt a few years ago). Asking 29,000. Walked it this evening and it is great location and 50/50 flat/hillside.

Cant make any real moves till i can get this place refinaced though.


----------



## Mosquito

The mortgage payment itself will be lower than our rent, but after the other stuff (Insurance, Taxes, etc), it'll be a little higher. Not that worried about that part.

Also, I much dislike florescent lights no matter where they are or what temperature it is. I'm all about LED myself. Not sure what I'll do for lighting just yet, but there's a couple of fluorescent ballasts in there already, so will just use those until I get time/money to add something else. Bottom of the rafters is a little higher than a standard garage, so I'll have more options with out worrying about running into any.

I also wouldn't mind adding a couple windows, but not sure how much I want to do to it right away… at that rate I wouldn't get to use it until next summer lol

*Tug*, ideally, we wanted more space (land wise), but 1/2 acre is pretty good around here, and there's arborvitae on one side, and other bushes and trees on the other side, and the lot goes from one street to another from front to back, so no direct neighbors behind either (plus trees behind). Overall a pretty private back yard. In order to get much more than 3/4 acre, it either would have had to be mostly unusable (wetlands), out of our price range for the area we were looking, or outside the distance we'd be willing to commute from… Some day.


----------



## jmartel

Man I wish I could find land period for $29k, let alone 11 acres of it. That's one of the only bad things about the Seattle area, is the general expensiveness of it. And how many damn people are here.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn Tony, I thought I was busting your balls by accusing you of being a nice guy. If I had feelings none of you guys could hurt them. *edit* except maybe bhog. He hurt my feelings by leaving.



> This is true
> If you find the right deal it sometimes ends up being cheaper than rent.
> 
> Ive never regretted buying my house 9 yrs ago, though i do wish i had looked a bit harder for one that wouldn t require as much maintence. I am actively looking for a bit of land atm, so i can start paying it down and start building a house or putting in a modular in the future. Current house was a great bachelor or small family home, but with fiance s 2 kids (1boy, 1 girl) it is starting to be a bit cramped. 2 bedroom.
> 
> Gonna call tomorrow about a 11 acre lot with utilities already ran ( had a trailer on it but it burnt a few years ago). Asking 29,000. Walked it this evening and it is great location and 50/50 flat/hillside.
> 
> Cant make any real moves till i can get this place refinaced though.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Are you sure 11 acres is less maintenance than what you've got?


----------



## Mosquito

lol agreed there JMart. There were exactly 2 empty lots for sale in Bloomington (where we currently live) when we started looking, and they were both over $150k. A few more in Eden Prairie (where we ended up) and Minnetonka (another area we were looking), but again they were in the $200-$500k range. Land isn't cheap this close to the cities, unfortunately. Almost cheaper to buy a lot you like with a house, tear it down and rebuild…


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I'm starting to realize that too. We have pretty much decided to leave the city in a few years and build somewhere east of the lakes, and it seems like you're looking at minimum of $100k if you want to be within 45min of the city. And that is without any of the utilities or permits.


----------



## Pezking7p

Don't bother with land. Live on a boat. Slip fee is less than a mortgage. Plus: boats.


----------



## jmartel

Hard to have much of a shop on a boat, Pez. At least one that would cost less than a house.

I have seen some nice machine shops on boats though.


----------



## Pezking7p

You just make buddies with the boat yard foreman. He'll let you use the shop.

Here is a funny picture of me from vacation last week, it looks like I'm staring into the sun after too many drinks and have gone full tard, but I swear I'm trimming a sail or something useful.


----------



## john2005

Just catching up. Congrats on the shop, I mean house Mos. Pics look pretty sweet!

Regarding lighting, I might consider recessed leds. Just an idea to kick around. They put out a ton of light, use very little juice and last forever. And they put off a lot of heat which is nice in the winter.


----------



## johnstoneb

Todd
The smoke is staying west of us for some reason usually prevailing wind bring it right into us. Its burning near the oregon- idaho state line about 40 or so miles away.


----------



## johnstoneb

Here are some pictures a friend just posted He is looking south across the Snake river from Melba, ID.


----------



## johnstoneb

Pez
Did you get one of these for trimming that sail.


----------



## BadJoints

> You could look into the DIY epoxy floor coatings. The "professional" label one from Home Depot gets good reviews from a lot of people that put it on. The regular ones don t hold up as well, but the slightly more expensive stuff does.
> 
> Since you have a couple months to move, you have a good opportunity to do it without having to move tools around. You will need to clean, then acid etch the concrete prior to applying.
> 
> - jmartel


 +1 on the epoxy flooring. I helped a friend do his garage in it 5+ years ago and it still looks fantastic. Easier to keep clean, oil hasn't stained it yet. Plan to spend 1-2 days doing nothing but prep though. leveling,sealing cracks, cleaning with tsp, etc are the most important parts of this job.

For lighting, I personally prefer plenty of warm light leds for general lighting. It most closely matches the lighting environment that your finished project will go in. Then, I'd suggest some bright daylight task lighting, especially where you do joinery, etc.



> Don t bother with land. Live on a boat. Slip fee is less than a mortgage. Plus: boats.
> 
> - Pezking


Buy lakefront and put in a dock, then you can have a house AND a boat. I've been looking at property in Land between the Lakes for the last couple weeks, and prices are pretty good if you know what to look for. Unfortunately, I can't get serious about it until I'm at least on the right continent. 6 more weeks!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, here goes…

Stef comes into town one day, after a long prospecting trip in the mountains. Finds the local bordello, and wanders in

"Need a girl!" He hollars out..

"Any money on ya?" says the madame
"Gots plenty of Money" came the reply..
Any experience?" asks the Madame

"Stef got no experience.." comes the reply

Well, the Madame gets all bent out of shape…..finally tells Stef..
"Out back, up on that hill, there is a tree. Go hang out up there for awhile. When you do have some experience, THEN you can come back in here"

Well, time goes by….

About a month later…here comes stef back in..

"You get some experience?" ask the Madame
"Yep!!" 
"Still got any money?" 
"YEP"

"Ok, come on back, I'll take you to a room"

Madame was just heading back to her desk…hears this blood curdling scream, rushes back to the room..

Stef was just putting away a hammer handle

"I thought you said you had experience?" screamed the madame

"Stef got plenty of experience, Stef now checks holes for Bees"

True story???


----------



## Pezking7p

Bruce, j24?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Mos. Looks like an awesome setup!


----------



## TheFridge

Never go full retard…


----------



## Tugboater78

Land maintenance is something i enjoy, grew up on a 356 acre farm. Having a buffer of land between me and my neighbors would be so much more relaxing than living on my current 50'x150' lot. I miss having the option to walk out and take a piss without having less endowed neighbors calling in an indecent exposure charge in thier jealous rage.

Land has place for a decent garden an plenty of room for a shop (woodworking/automotive) and a decent house. Not mentioning letting kiddos run wild and get out of house. Maybe some animals to teach them some responsibility. Keep a decent yard to mow and let rest go wild.

House maintenance, not so much. Most my troubles have been upgrading/repairing poorly installed plumbing, electrical etc. Not to mention finding more problems one finds in a house built in 19teens.

My current mortgage payment (taxes, insurance included) is $100 less than the last rent payment i made. ( 10 years ago or so)

Living on a boat? HELL NO, i already literally spend half the year on one, no way i want to spend the rest of it there.

Congrats Mos, that place looks to have some serious potential.


----------



## Tugboater78

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/mat/5151427388.html

I wanna scrape up some cash and a big trailer and make a run..


----------



## johnstoneb

Pez

Yes It's my SIL and daughter's on Lake Pend Oreille.(sp)


----------



## chrisstef

How do you think I get it to puff up so much Bandit? That was not a god given talent that was bestowed on me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tug, that cl ad wins 'best use of apostrophe' award for today.

-Lumber, All Sort's-


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Funny how everyone's different. I'd rather work on a house than work land any day. I don't even like mowing the yard.

Happy Friday all. This one had be rolling pretty good. '

Helium infused Beer.


----------



## ShaneA

I am with Red on this one. I want a small yard, I hate mowing and yard work in general. I would rather work on plumbing and electrical than yard type stuff…any day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That helium beer skit is LOL -LAWl!!


----------



## theoldfart

I'd try it for sure!


----------



## Tim457

I hate mowing but I'm with Tug. Get lots of land, mow a very small area and let the rest go wild or plant trees. Plus if you're far enough out you don't care what your grass looks like, just mow it often enough and it will be good enough. But it's just dreaming for me. Wife wants suburbia and I do have to admit, the 5-10 min drive to work is nice.


----------



## walden

I'm all for owning some land and only mowing a small piece near the house (if I even have grass in the mountains). Now I just need to find a way to make more money so I can buy that piece of land.

The beer skit was hilarious!


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, when we go to buy I think it's going to be somewhere in the middle of the woods. Clear out maybe 1/4 acre around the house and call it good. And even then, a lot of that would probably be taken up by a veggie garden.

Also, so glad it's Friday.


----------



## chrisstef

I moved from a house in the woods and I can say clear cut 1/2 acre, plop a house in the middle and grow grass around it is the way to go. Trees on the sides and the back. Living surrounded by trees felt dark, did a number on the clapboard siding and encouraged some of the most ferocious mosquitos ive ever seen. We'd have to bail once it got dark out or we'd get eaten alive.

Very glad its Friday.

Scope review on big job went well. The other guy wasn't who I thought it was going to be.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, Shawn (painter foreman) and I got to have a chat this morning before work. I felt like I was having a conversation with a 13 year old "You're better than this", "Are you proud of this work", "You website and sales guy clearly laid out that you will take these steps in your prep. Do those steps appear to have been taken to you, Shawn?"

Instead of apologizing, admitting fault, and moving forward he tried to tell me that prepping doesn't address the things I expect, and that even good quality paint doesn't have the ability to cover those sort of requests.

I interrupted him half way through his "most customers are dumb" speech and had him follow me into the garage where I showed him what wood can look look like once it has been prepped well, and how quality paint can and does do exactly what I expect it to do.

At that point he grabbed his guys and asked them to go grab the sanders.

Annoying that this project needs to be babysitted. I should bill them my consulting fee.


----------



## ToddJB

> Scope review on big job went well. The other guy wasn t who I thought it was going to be.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's great news. Hope it pans out.


----------



## duckmilk

Unfortunately, I can't get serious about it until I'm at least on the right continent. 6 more weeks!

BadJoints, Thanks for your service and hurry home.

Most of our acreage is taken up with horse pasture orcut and baled. However, that still leaves over an acre to mow. Riding mowers are a necessity and it still takes a couple of hours, plus more for the weedeating. Still, having neighbors within site but out of hearing is nice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad you guys liked helium beer thing. I was wiping my eyes….funny stuff. That'd be fun to get ahold for a party.

This morning when I got up, my goal in life was to do better work than Todd's painters…. Too soon?









Not sure if I'm feelin' the drywall today. Kinda need a helper. Haven't suckered any neighbors into being my friend yet.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, are they still working on your house? And you are not there to make sure your house isn't destroyed?
If so, you have more nerve than I do.

Good luck on the drywall Red. You could use plywood though. Goes up more easily.


----------



## ToddJB

Wife and kids are home. If this was a dude working out of this van, then I would be a little more worried about that, but this company is the biggest painting crew in Colorado.


----------



## jmartel

Red, I think if you're going to do a better job than Todd's painters, you need to paint more than half of the ceiling.


----------



## johnstoneb

and tape it also.
Good looking job on the insulation


----------



## Mosquito

Screw that, just paint the drywall before you put it up, easier that way right? lol

At the office today, two boxes get delivered. First is an etched set of 4 stemless wine glasses. Second is two bottles of wine. If only I were the consuming type lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh zinger. I can't paint the rest because there's to too much crap in the way as of now.

I don't plan on taping. I can't take bare drywall, but I don't care if it's taped or not in a shop.


----------



## ShaneA

Are you putting the drywall on the walls too? Why not go with OSB or some sort of ply? Paint it white, then you can screw crap in wherever you want.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work on stuffing the pink Red.

Way to handle yo bidness Todd.

Im tired. And hungry. My desk is a isht hole.

Scored a 6er of these fellas last night and getthafuggoutttahere theyre delicious.


----------



## chrisstef

Screwing crap sounds like a hog move to me Shane. Careful or we'll pull the big fella back out of the woodwork and he'll post again.


----------



## jmartel

What? You'd rather make furniture instead of tape and mud?


----------



## ShaneA

He must be too busy lifting to hang out with us. Same with BYo and Al.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Are you putting the drywall on the walls too? Why not go with OSB or some sort of ply? Paint it white, then you can screw crap in wherever you want.
> 
> - ShaneA


I know, I was gonna use OSB but Jmart said I'd create a fire hazard. Everyday I try to please each and every one of you with my posts…..but I can't. I just can't.


----------



## bandit571

Had a Spammer try to get info from me yesterday…
Sent a fake receipt for a bit of cash that I had "sent" to someone ( never heard of the guy) then had a place to go to so I could "cancel" the transaction…....Almost fell for it….thought it over, went to the REAL Paypal site…nada going on here, still have my $0.32 in the "bank".

Th cancel option? Well, they wanted all the info in my account, to "prove" who I was…..stuff I already have locked up in my account, like personnal info, bank info, that sort of stuff.

Phishing Scam! All they got was a name, and maybe a phone number. Went back to MY info, changed a few things.

Nice try…close, but no cigar…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahahaha! @ "You're better than this"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tourists on Segways …..

Want

To

Push

Them

Over.


----------



## jmartel

Nah, I don't have a problem with OSB. Not sure if it's against code or not though.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm pretty sure whatever is on the wall adjoining the house has to be fire rated, beyond that I don't know


----------



## johnstoneb

I went without paint on my garage sheetrock for years finally got tired of looking at the yellow, fire taped it and painted white. What a difference that made in the light and the fire taping covered the cracks and looked ok under the paint.
I think it looks better than OSB and even with the board you have to find the studs to fasten anything heavy. The wall against a living space is supposed to be fire rated and taped.


----------



## ToddJB

Mid-day update pics from foreman.



















Looking better.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Todd. That looks like they put some effort into it this time. Give it another day of solid effort then throw them a bone with some gatorades or pizza. Let em know you appreciate the work and they'll do ya right from there on out.

2 hours 15 minutes til quittin time.


----------



## walden

Todd: Good for you for standing up for yourself and your house. It amazes me that people try to do that, but sadly, most homeowners don't have a clue.

Mos: Who sent you the wine?

Tony: Cool pic. Botanical Gardens?

Red: The garage is looking good! I hope you are keeping tabs on what you are doing for a blog post. I'm sure there are a lot of people that want to do the same thing, but don't know the steps.


----------



## Mosquito

Wine picture was an addition to my previous post



> At the office today, two boxes get delivered. First is an etched set of 4 stemless wine glasses. Second is two bottles of wine. If only I were the consuming type lol
> 
> - Mosquito


And they're gifts the two owners gave to everyone to celebrate the 20th anniversary of the company, as well as social gatherings after work today at all the different offices


----------



## TheFridge

Heard about an a/c repair guy trying to take advantage of an old black lady. She happens to be the maid of one of the richest guys in BR. Who is also a pretty good dude.

So. Sometimes. Daddy has to break the belt out and I'm pretty sure that's what's going to happen.


----------



## Buckethead

Guys

I saw a pic of a drum circle with grown ass men wearing capris pants. This is where I draw the line.


----------



## walden

Mos: That was nice of them!

Fridge: I once bought a new hot water heater from Lowes and paid for the installation. The guy brought the new hot water heater into my living room. Without ever seeing the old one he says, "Your old hot water heater is out of code. The installation cost is going to be triple. I need the rest in cash before I proceed."

I told him to leave. He said he wasn't leaving without the cash. I said Colorado has a Make My Day law and all I have to do is tell him to leave three times and then, by law, I am allowed to shoot him in the face. I then immediately said, "I have already told you once. I only have to say it two more times…Get out, Get out!" At that point, the guy's eyes got huge and he ran out of the house, jumped the railing on the porch, and practically slide across his hood to get out of there.

I installed the new model myself and Lowes refunded the installation charge. 

PS - CO does actually have a "Make My Day" type of law, but it only gives you the right to shoot armed intruders in your own home without prosecution.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice day in the Berkshires, went to the Norman Rockwell museum








From there over to Naukeag, the Choate estate with gardens by Fletcher Steele









And finaly an evening at Tanglewood ( Mendelssohn and Mahler)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes Walden, that is the botanical garden building at Balboa Park.

Nice day Kev! That looks like a gorgeous estate.


----------



## chrisstef

Beautiful place to be on a day like today OF. Enjoy buddy.

Nathan just stole my nose. And ate it. And said it tasted like broccoli. Kids are weird.


----------



## theoldfart

^ yea the kids all wrong, tastes like rutabaga!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmmm, human flesh.


----------



## theoldfart

Some light reading before the music begins


----------



## jmartel

JSoaked. Didn't look at the forecast today. Saw clouds and figured it would be a normal seattle sprinkle. Nope. Torrential downpour and thunderstorms on the way home from work. Add in the fact that I wore my mesh jacket and regular jeans instead of wet weather gear.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Life is better when your shoes are off.


----------



## theoldfart

As a matter of fact it is, especially here.


----------



## JayT

Uh, Kevin, I thought you had the workbench designed. Don't you need a different book, like "Stef's Guide to Finishing a Two Year Workbench Build"?


----------



## ToddJB

Thought you were going to be out of material after the bench was completed, but you made a solid pivot right into that one. Good job.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, I'll let you in on a little secret. I stated back on the build about two weeks ago thinking I'd pull a fast one and just unveil it completed. THEN the great Satan Stef beat me to it, go figure. Since it took so long to pick it back up I'm just reviewing my plans for installing a crisscross and leg vise. Tha's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, get back to supervising the painters.


----------



## chrisstef

So whatta ya call that thing?


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Kevin, I would love to see the Norman Rockwell museum.

Jwimpy, my dad was standing out in the rain one time, mother came out and said "Jim, you're getting wet!" he replied, "I don't have any holes turned up."


----------



## jmartel

My PEC squares came in. Much higher quality than the stanley square I found in a shipyard that I've been using. Even though they are manufacturing seconds.










Definitely square, and much easier to read. One edge is in 32nds and the other is 64ths. The other side is in 10ths and 100ths. Got them from Harry Epstein. Shipping is a bit costly, but I got both squares including shipping for less than the normal price of the 12".


----------



## AnthonyReed

A hearth?

Congrats JWet.


----------



## lateralus819

Kev where in MA are you from? I frequent Adams weekly.


----------



## BadJoints

jmartel, I have a box of similar stuff from them waiting for me as well. Several of my friends have ordered their pec stuff and say it's great quality.

What I really wanna see is whether you got the box art they do. Their website led me to believe it would look good, but then they sent me this:









That's supposed to be a guinea pig drinking wine. I suspect their usual artist was not available and I got the intern's work. I give them an A for originality (a monocle and top hat!) but a C- for execution.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm









Didn't know I made this stuff….


----------



## jmartel

BJ (that's what I'm going to refer to you as now), I meant to get artwork done, but I completely forgot when I placed the order. Oh well. Next time.


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, we live in the Northampton area. Lots to see and do within an hours drive and never take the highway!
Your more than welcome to stop in if your in the area.


----------



## john2005

Boy is 3 1/2. Rode a bike today all by hisself. Happy kid. He's been on one of those little Stryders for about 2 years now and today I was looking at him go thinking "he looks a little big for that bike". Sure enough, he did real good. Just a couple pushes to get him going, but that was it. Kids a rockstar


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ 'Atta boy!


----------



## Tim457

That's awesome John. Smile says it all.

Sweet Jsquares.


----------



## walden

That's awesome John! He's going to love that bike.


----------



## DanKrager

I see wheelies and front stands in your future, John! Looks like a good fit to me! Love that smirky smile!
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome, John. He looks like a big dude. Jack's 3.5 and I think that bike would dwarf him.


----------



## woodcox

Nice John, he looks proud of hisself. We have our 3.5 year old girl earning points to pick out her first bike. I'm going to take the crank out for a bit while she gets used to it.


----------



## chrisstef

I second that ^. My dude's 3 in a week and no way he's touchin the pedals.

Smit needs to learn to lay off that jack.


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah bikes! Kid looks every bit of 5 years old and happy as a clam.

Helped a buddy from work move this morning. Wife divorced him after 23 years. She was just deathly ill for about a month and he dropped everything to be with her as much as he could. As soon as she was well again…bam. Tough ish.

Have to help wifey buy a dress for a wedding this afternoon. What's wrong with wearing a dress you already have? Anyway I need a strategy to get dress shopping done fast so I can get home and get in the shop tonight.


----------



## jmartel

That's a whole lotta lovin, stef.

Sucks for your buddy, Pez.


----------



## chrisstef

You gotta help her? In what capacity? Strategy is tell her she looks fat in anything she wears so it dont matter. Bam. Outta shopping and you'll be sleepin in the shop for a week at least. Two birds. One stone.


----------



## jmartel

Is that how you were able to finish your bench, stef? Smart strategy. Might have to employ that.

Going to gorge myself on meat today. Back to the brazilian steakhouse. I blame you, 7'er. I never would have gone if you hadn't told me about it.


----------



## chrisstef

No i just consistently lied about it. 3 more cuts on the bandsaw and its done. One more night of flattening. A lil more sanding. Just a few more hours of work and its a wrap

She knew i was determined so she wanted to see me finish. "Youre so close just go down in the shop hun."

Now i gotta keep her happy again, she knew i was lying. Trimmed the living room and installed a previously made and finished threshold. Drinkin with the boys tonight. Beer, horseshoes, and smoked meat.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, I think they got the message loud and clear.


----------



## walden

Nice Todd. Is that a new base coat?


----------



## AnthonyReed

MUCH better! Right on.


----------



## ToddJB

That's spakle and caulk from yesterday, with a coat of primer today. Looking much better.

"1st" coat of paint goes on Monday.


----------



## john2005

> Awesome, John. He looks like a big dude. Jack s 3.5 and I think that bike would dwarf him.
> 
> - ToddJB


He's doing that thing that hunters do, holding the trophy out front as far as he can so it looks bigger/he looks smaller. Also, hard to tell in this pic, but he's wearing snowboots and its 95 degrees. I tried, but couldn't talk him out of it. Goofy kid.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Atter boy Todd. Maybe them boys will learn to do the job right the first time.

John, good thing your boy got his mama's looks…lawlz. Same here.

We had some friends visit(parents of Dawson's best bud), and it pretty much made our weekend. Plus, we tossed up some drywall.


----------



## bandit571

Philly Cheese steak sub, block of Chipotle Jack cheese, 6'er of Guinness Blonde Lager

Yep, supper….


----------



## Tugboater78

Have no pics from what ive been working on all day but will post them tomorrow, if i get it done tomorrow

But i believe a deserved this… specially since i twisted my knee wrestling a cabinet. Can hardly walk atm.


----------



## chrisstef

Oreos …..


----------



## john2005

Octoberfest….

Right on BRK, glad you're makin progress. No kiddin about the looks, ha!


----------



## 489tad

Repair job yesterday. It's a coffee table not an everything else table. 








Chopped out nice. 








Patch glued in. Not shown, brass screw broke off.








Rechopped and installed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice save dan.

3 kid pile up on the tube slide. 









90+ degrees today. Hot. Sunburnt. Smoked a group of kids with a bucket of cold water. Thatll teach ya to ambush old stef with water balloons.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dan, nice repair. So the screw broke off in your first repair, then you had to chop it out and repair again?

I heard it was hot up there. Funny how now I kind of think 90 is kinda cool.

Spent the day in Shop 2.0 working on my entertainment center. I must say that A/C and my new planer pretty much kick arse. All the shop needs now is a kegerator and a coffee machine.


----------



## chrisstef

How was dress shopping?


----------



## Pezking7p

We did not find any dresses. Tragic.


----------



## racerglen

No kegorator but 18 cans worth, ac/dc just not sure where it'll eventually end up, for now on the floor below the lathe headstock is a quiet space.








(on sale just over 100 taxes in, used my retirement gift card and still have lots left ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shop progress. My hammies are sore.


----------



## johnstoneb

Better be careful you're going to have that shop set up and have to go to work.


----------



## ToddJB

Strong work, Dan

Stef, learn 'em good

Cleaning up nice, Rojo


----------



## bandit571

went shopping tonight. Had to buy some hardware for a small box…









Just to hold a bunch of auger bits for my braces….might have a few.









Even have a couple extra to squeeze in there…


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit, if one of those extras is a Russel Jennings 11/16 I'd be happy to lighten your load.


----------



## bandit571

Will have to check what I have….

Might be the one next to the Craftsman #12? 
Not too sure about the four on the left…...

went and checked…..have a single fluted(?) that is just under 5/8 ( 10/16) then they hop up to 12/16"

Then one that looked closet, had a script-like writing around the shaft. not along it….can make out a large "E" then a small "a s". Not sure who made it…


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for looking, my hunt is still on.


----------



## Pezking7p

Glen, when you say ac/dc….does it have a chargeable battery? I miss the old coke machines that spit out glass bottles. Not that I was really alive when they were common, but at least they used to still be around.

Bandit I swear you buy tools every day! What do you do with them all?


----------



## bandit571

Use them…


----------



## TheFridge

Horde them. we need to flood the market. Bury him in tools I say.


----------



## bandit571

Got a big event coming up next month….LOTS of rusty tools, 100s of farm tractors ( even a parade of them) Mile or so of vendors…


----------



## stan3443

Yea Bandit will get all the good stuff before I get there


----------



## bandit571

Starts Saturday morning. Good luck on a parking spot….

labour day weekend friday night to monday night….


----------



## Tugboater78

Well my plan to finish my weekend project, a 2'x3'x8' built-in pantry, before the weekend was over, went to hell. Last night during assembly of the last section, fiance left me hanging while trying to glue up some 2"x6" plywood panels and while trying to maneuver about i twisted my knee. Swollen to size of a volleyball, Hard to get around atm. But i got it together and threw some finish on it, brought in house earlier to install and i am now cussing my old house. Left myself over a 1/4" of play and still couldn't get the bastage to fit so tomorrow i am breaking out the rockwell and my carpwntry planes to shave some studs down. If i can get up in the mornin, anytime i sit for a period of time knee stiffens up. Guess i should go see dr… but i hate those quacks. Painkillers and rest, aint got time for that..

On a good note i got to see and ask my bud to stand with me at my wedding today, as my best man. He lives a couple hours away and don't get to see him much, and didnt feel right to ask him over the phone.


----------



## jmartel

Another day at the track, didn't wreck so it was successful. Nearly wrecked like 4 or 5 times though.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Starts Saturday morning. Good luck on a parking spot….
> 
> labour day weekend friday night to monday night….
> 
> - bandit571


Where will this be? I'm not sure if i will be home, but if so, maybe a roadtrip with fiance and her dad. They love antiquing etc.


----------



## bandit571

Clear up in West Liberty, OH

Lion's Park. St Rt 245E


----------



## 489tad

Pez you are correct, brass screw broke on first repair. 1/16" drill broke in brass screw, couldn't use an E-Z out.
Table up an running for now.

Great to see those happy kids! Hoops, bikes and slides.

Red making progress on the shop.


----------



## racerglen

Pez, it's got two cords, one AC, the other with a power point/cigarette lighter end..no battery.
X2 Bandit..use them…
Jfast, always a good day when the greasy side stays down ! two more for me and season's over.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Size of bumble bee… hung out on my tomato cage long enough to give me the creeps. Dafuq?:


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

An exchange Stef had with his dad while visiting home from college one weekend:










True story.


----------



## bandit571

Common Horse Fly….watch out, they will bite!


----------



## ToddJB

Not far from more than one conversation I had with my Dad, T. And nice pics. That bee is huge. Are the beach shots with your phone?


----------



## Tugboater78

That looks like a horsefly, those bastages bite hard…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not squeamish around critters/bugs but that fly/bee thing was so big it made me wonder if I was going to have to throw down with him; just sitting there staring at me like food (like the moms at the grocery store).

Yes my phone is the only camera I have.


----------



## ShaneA

You can't blame the moms T, that shirt with snaps on it is prolly too much to resist. Well, that and the Prius.


----------



## Pezking7p

I thought he bought that cute Lexus? But the shirt would seal the deal in any case.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh, they seem hungry.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get a picture of a car from Honda…..it is from around here, stays over at some apartments my grandson goes to…

Seems to be an Accord, but..

The ENTIRE CAR IS…...CHROME!

Not just the bumpers, the entire car is chrome plated. Under that circled H on the rear bonnet ( what honda calls their trunk lids) is the word CHROME. in chrome, of course.

A bright sunny day would be murder on the eyes, looking at it….

Anyone know about this …thing…
BTW: all windows are tinted on this car…


----------



## ToddJB

Chrome tint?


----------



## smitdog

Horse flies, hate those bastards. Parking brake on my Jeep decided to disintegrate on Saturday while I was driving out on a country road. Got ate alive by those things while I was trying to get er fixed up. You can here them buzzing in from about ten feet away, sound like little attack drones coming in for the kill. My back has to look like a 13 year old's face right about now.










(Gratuitous Bengals Shot)
This shouldn't all fall out when you pull the rotor off should it?



> Smit needs to learn to lay off that jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


I could never forget Bertha, that's a whole lotta woman!

Nice progress on the shop Red, looks like you'll have a nice setup when you're done.

Stef likes to smoke meat.


----------



## chrisstef

Pictures like that are why I swore off ever working on drum brakes again Smit. Smoke one bracciole and youre labeled for life, sheesh.

Killer pics T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know you already saw them but I wanted to throw them up for the boys too.


----------



## smitdog

The thing that kills me is it's got discs in the back but the darn parking brake is still drum style on the inside of the rotor. Don't know if there are any e-brakes out there that work like an extra caliper, kind of like a bike brake instead of a drum style. Maybe the cable can't apply enough force that way, needs the mechanical advantage of the drum brake style, dunno… all I know is now I'm out some cash as soon as I find out what I need to replace it. Don't relish the idea of not having an e-brake handy for too long…


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I had a ********************subishi gallant, aka the squeal mobile, a ways back and I was doing brakes on a Sunday with work the next day. Well, I got the wrong parts and by the time I had it all put back together it was around 9:00 at night and I neglected to reattached the spring for the ebrake. Took the whole thing back apart and proceeded to lose both of those effin springs. Never again will I work on a car or do work on a sunday that must be completed by Monday morning.

Final numbers went in on the big job. Chopped it 3%. We'll see.


----------



## AnthonyReed

G'luck.


----------



## ToddJB

> Final numbers went in on the big job. Chopped it 3%. We ll see.
> 
> - chrisstef


3% doesn't sound like a big deal. 20K though, that makes it sound a bit different. I'll pucker for you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Now that is a friend indeed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like you are getting the hook up over on your bench thread Demo:

"Hi,i really like your profile and i feel it would be nice to get to know you more better,here is mine email address ([email protected]) I have something very

important to discuss with you privately and i don't want to discuss it here. hope to hear from you soon. Mrs Dorathy Edward,

-ddratw"

Wear a condom, you don't know where she has been.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha, I just saw that too.


----------



## theoldfart

While Stef can take a long time she's a bit of a quickie….56 in 84 mins!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Important" interludes are the best kind of interludes. You lucky dog Stef.

Mos misses his mullet most days.


----------



## chrisstef

If she cant say what she needs to say in front of you guys, shes no gal for me. Go ahead, call it little, it aint like its a surprise.

Lol @ mos's mullet.


----------



## Mosquito

hah! I'm just happy to have hair Tony


----------



## ToddJB

> hah! I m just happy to have hair Tony
> 
> - Mosquito


Ha. Awesome.

Vera Wang come out with her new bucket hat line yet, T?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha!!


----------



## walden

She's going to call it the "T" bucket just for him…

The snaps on his shirt keep the clothes budget down. The MILFs in the produce isle like to rip them off and the snaps keep the shirt from getting ruined.

My guess is that his pants are made of velcro…


----------



## AnthonyReed

They're deep, your cuts.


----------



## walden

Haha. We love you T and your horse fly bees…


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a shirt with snaps on it too Tony. Ill wear it tomorrow if my oreo filled belly isn't hanging out of it. If I go all muffin top on it ill have to hang it back up though. At bare minimum ill take a picture of it tonight just to show Woodsman Walden and Ginger McFlannelpants there there how OG's roll.


----------



## theoldfart

maybe some OG's Stef. The hair thing Mos, I'm there with that. Old guys rule!


----------



## jmartel

I've got one shirt with snaps too. But it's from when I was less fat so it's a bit tight.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't believe I have any snap clothing left. Pretty sure all shirts and pants are button.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Colorado contingent disapproval withstanding, I do okay.


----------



## ShaneA

Not everyone can make the snaps work. I applaud to you for that T, and possibly Stef too. I can't make it work. Velcro is more my speed. lol


----------



## walden

Personally, I'm all for snaps T. It makes good fiscal sense.

Ginger McFlannelpants. That. is. awesome! You guys crack me up.


----------



## Tugboater78

A middle-of-the-road pic of what the woman demanded i build this weekend. A built-in pantry in what was formerly a doorway from bedroom into kitchen. One of 4 doorways in the bedroom i am trying to eliminate.

Still gotta do some finishwork on the shelves and interior, have 3 more shelves to put together.

Outside trim and doors will come later, noone around here seems to have any cabinet grade plywood in the half inch range. Was gonna do plywood doors with a faux frame and panel. Looks like it will end up being made true frame and panel. In any case it will have to match the cabinets i am still working on..


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## walden

^ Very cute! What's his name?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Call him what you like, he is a random smiling dog from the interwebs. But I like Scraps as his name.


----------



## chrisstef

Paisley. Like the ones on the drivers moo moo.


----------



## ToddJB

So, I might be learning a hard lesson from USPS. I've never had a package lost, but Don B hasn't received a miter saw that I sent him yet, 11 days ago and of course I didn't get a tracking number because it would have been like $6 more bucks. Grrrrr….


----------



## AnthonyReed

A tracking number cost $6?


> ?


?!


> ?


???


----------



## ToddJB

I was given two options Standard post (no tracking) or Priority (tracking), there was a $6 difference. Perhaps it's because I didn't have one of their preapproved boxes. Miter saw is a weird shape and too long to fit into anything pre-made they had.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well I guess if they went around giving tracking numbers out for free the next thing to happen is that they would be held accountable for their service… and then where would they be?

Let me get this straight, you want us to ship something *AND* keep track of it too?

Fugging nonsense.


----------



## ToddJB

After that people would expect complementary packing tape - this commie BS has to stop.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol RIP usps. It's really funny what they think they can get away with. They should hire tony to pull them out of the dumps.

Really sorry to hear that though, Todd. I hope it turns up!

You guys really shouldn't encourage snapwear. It's in american.


----------



## ToddJB

Well I spoke a couple hours too soon. I just got word the package arrived safe and sound.


----------



## ShaneA

Now who is the man with $6 extra? Well played sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL Shane!


----------



## widdle

Congratulations on your cyber dog tony

Is there a download or app thing for Lumberjocks to work on an I phone ?


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol, $6 buys a sandwich!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Hell yea shane.

Nope wids. Go sideways n it gets better though.


----------



## ToddJB

I just want to thank the United States Postal Service for offering me a no excessive frills option of getting parcels 4 states away in less than 2 weeks, while saving me enough to get myself a foot long sub.I'm eating fresh tonight because of you. Thank you for your service.


----------



## chrisstef

Would you like that toasted? Add guacamole for $1?


----------



## ToddJB

Gutters = awesome matchbox car tunnels


----------



## 489tad

^ Yeah they do!


----------



## lateralus819

What a day. Wife had a double mastectomy today. Been a long road and i think were getting close! Poor girl is only 29. What a thing to have to deal with at such an age.

Gonna be slow in my shop for a bit. At least the doctors had good news. No radiation is needed which is a great thing.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my goodness. Best wishes to the Mrs. Hopefully good health is coming her way.


----------



## August




----------



## woodcox

Wow Lat! Poor girl indeed. Take good care of her.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oww lat, hope recovery goes well!

August posting again is a good thing










Loaded down a few shelves with most of our goodies. Tomorrow finish should be cured for the other couple shelves i made, and should get those in place in the bottom. Cabinet was built in 2 parts, current bottom shelf is the division. All but it and current top shelf are adjustable. Then to dig in my stock of oak for some fairly straight 8ft+ long stock for trim and doorframes, see if can get them milled and possibly start some assembly.


----------



## jmartel

> What a day. Wife had a double mastectomy today. Been a long road and i think were getting close! Poor girl is only 29. What a thing to have to deal with at such an age.
> 
> Gonna be slow in my shop for a bit. At least the doctors had good news. No radiation is needed which is a great thing.
> 
> - lateralus819


Sucks, Lat. My mom had hers about a year and a half ago, and still had to go through radiation and the whole deal afterwords. Got the all clear to stop treatment about 6 months ago, luckily.


----------



## ToddJB

My goodness, Lat. That sucks. How is she? And how are you? I happened to her, but I'm sure this is no cake walk for you.

What's the physical recovery time on something like that?

Hi Auggie, what are we looking at there? Looks heavy. Weight is the sign of reliability.

Storage is looking good, Tugger.

Guy put up a want to trade for his 60 gallon compressor, for a smaller unit. I offered my very small unit, and my 25 gallon craftsman. Haven't heard back. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks everyone. Shes doing fine. Due to our financial situation of her not working I was only able to take yesterday off for the surgery. Shes coming home today at 10. Shes posting funny pictures on facebook so apprently feeling well.

She told us like 10 different dreams she had (each more odd and funny than the last) lol. Recovery will probably be a while. They put expanders in for when she decides on her ultimate end surgery. Either implants or a deep flap (Which utilizes ones own tissue for augmentation). If no radiation that can be done within 6 months. We'll see. She was a little confused why the Doc said no radiation and sad as she wants to do everything she can to minimize further occurances.

Shes been going at this since february 14. Glad we're this far. Been a long road.


----------



## Buckethead

Hoping for many years of great joy for you and your beloved, Lat. We know she's got a good man in her corner.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow lat, thats pretty heavy buddy. Wishing the wiz a full recovery and a clean bill of health for the future. My cousin had the same thing done. Her mother and grandmother both had the big C and she chose to have it done before she ever had to face it. Right around the same age as your wife.


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, our thoughts are with you and your family. I hope her recovery is quick and permanent.


----------



## JayT

Sorry to hear, lat, will keep you and your wife in prayers.


----------



## DanKrager

Oh my, Lat! What a thing to deal with. You and yours will be thought of often with prayers for as full a recovery as possible. While the physical scarring is ever present, the psychological scarring is sometimes more damaging, but it looks like you're watching that and she's got a good outlook. Speak out here for encouragement from time to time.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

August comes up for air! Great start on a lengthy project, man! Stay focused and be safe to git-r-dun.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Mrs. Lat., hope you have a speedy recovery.

Good thinking Jack's dad.

Looks good Tug!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well wishes and prayers to Mrs. Lat.


----------



## walden

Hang in there Lat!


----------



## 489tad

Lat, my sister in law went through this. It's a long road but all is good. Important to stay positive. It's great mrs lat is smiling.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## ToddJB

The Craigslist soliciting disclaimer seems a bit out of place on that one.


----------



## JayT

So stef is now posting CL listings in Colorado? His reputation is spreading faster than his ability to find new victims. Or maybe that was Tony's post. Hard to tell when they're coming from both sides.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't advertise JayT. And that singular time I thought she was a chick doesn't make me bi, settle down.


----------



## ToddJB

The 7"s part ruled them out in my mind. But hey it's craigslist, don't make a decision til you've sat your eyes on it.


----------



## JayT

Don't give us that line, Tony. Anyone who wears shirts with snaps is advertising, just in a different way.


----------



## JayT

> The 7"s part ruled them out in my mind. But hey it s craigslist, don t make a decision til you ve sat your eyes on it.
> 
> - ToddJB


Wouldn't be the first time someone has stretched the truth on CL to make a sale.


----------



## john2005

Sorry to hear Lat, be praying for you both!


----------



## Tim457

Wow Lat, sorry to hear. Best wishes for a full recovery. No radiation needed is great.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lat, best wishes for a speedy recovery. Please send our love along to your wife.


----------



## bandit571

Hoping for a full and speedy recovery..

I think this box is about done..









maybe??


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea bandit! That looks good man.

So with a moxon on the brain and feelin too stingy to pony up the greenbacks for some 8/4 from the lumberyard i grabbed some timbers the boys saved from that steeple job we did. Me thinks we got chestnut.










Crappy end grain


----------



## lateralus819

I love this place. Thanks for the kind words everyone. It means a lot!

Her biggest fear was that shed never be able to paint again due to a removal of her axillary nodes.










Her whole life has been art and she did 2 years at yale for it. So thats the best news about it all!


----------



## Pezking7p

Not sure how to tell chestnut vs oak but it looks chestnutty.

Lat is that here work? It's awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea im a rookie on it too. Not seeing any fleck is what im hangin my hat on.


----------



## ShaneA

Doesn't look like oak endgrain to me.


----------



## lateralus819

Pez- Yes it is a portrait of my son when he was about 2 or so. I keep telling her to get into it more now that she doesn't do it for work.


----------



## ToddJB

Lat, your lady is super talented. Hope she can be back at it soon.

In between paint drying sessions I've been working on the machinist chest.

Still some stuff to do but the heavy lifting is done (until I decide I need to make the missing front panel)

Before










Current



















I still need to vacuum out the innards, reglue a couple of loose felt spots, condition the leather handle, put a thicker wax on it, and find a replacement screw that was missing.

Oh and clean the mirror.


----------



## lateralus819

Todd that chest is super cool! Whered ya get that?


----------



## Tim457

Wow Lat, that's impressive work. Forget the 3 dots on a blank canvass modern art garbage. I respect someone that can really paint much more. To each their own though I guess.

Todd, that's also sweet. What's your process for cleaning it up? Are you removing the hardware or cleaning it in place. I've got one in rough shape I should do similar with.


----------



## Pezking7p

Inventory today. Brutal.


----------



## Pezking7p

Buddy of mine has a walnut tree that is dying and he's going to drop it.

Is it even worth considering since its a yard tree? If yes, what should I look for to decide if the tree is worth milling? If the tree is worth milling, can anyone point me in the right direction for what I need to do as far as sealing, stickering, etc?


----------



## DanKrager

The main difference between a yard tree and a forest tree is that the yard tree might (or might not) have metal buried in the trunk. (danged humans) If the tree was in a fence row at some time in its history, I wouldn't cut below 6' from the ground with a good saw. Trees grow around posts with no visible indicators if it happened 50 or more years ago. Old chain on old bar, I might risk it. I'm not afraid of yard trees, but most sawmills and NO veneer mill will touch them. A metal detector is your friend but it can only go so deep. You can generally detect the presence of fairly recent (last 20 years) common metal uses (fence wire, hooks, stakes, etc) by studying the distortions in the bark growth. Cut with sensitivity anyway. 
If the trunk has lengths suitable to your plans, or if there are interesting looking crotches or burls, harvest it. You can always split it to expose the interior in worst case. If there is rot, hesitate and look carefully. If hollow, walk away. you can do test bores with a long bit if you are not sure. If you can get it sawed, sticker the planks in a protected area not less than 12" off concrete, 18 to 24" off bare dirt. I've never painted the ends of my timbers because if they have enough tension to split, they're not prime stuff. There are lots of reasons for internal log tension, but too rapid drying is the most common. The "painting" practice is at best controversial and subject to your purpose, IMHO. If you do it, use oil base paint (or wax)...latex is too porous. If it is your intent to split it, then a tension crack is your friend.

Good luck and be safe.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

"Shop" pics this fine mornin. Upper corner cabinet, engaged…

Anyone who can paint with skill like that should persue it as much as able!!

Todd i love that toolchest!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Moxon in the works huh Stef?

That is gorgeous Todd.

Pez what is the brutal aspect of inventory for you?

Man o man does Dan lay down the knowledge. Thank you.

Right on Tug.


----------



## bandit571

Town I live in has a Murder trial coming up

23 yr old mother of three has admitted to killing all three over the course of the past few months….Might be on the news channels…

Went into a sporting goods store last night..found a tube of Perma Blue Paste Gun Blue…..$7.99 + Tax

Might try it out on a few saw blade etches I have….


----------



## jmartel

Pez, how big of a diameter is the tree? From what I recall, most sawyers don't even consider walnut less than about 20" in diameter because the amount of the heartwood isn't worth it compared to how much sapwood is there. I could be wrong though since I'm not a sawyer.


----------



## jmartel

Chest looks good, Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd that chest is super cool! Whered ya get that?
> 
> - lateralus819


Craigslist. It's my main source. Someday I'll have time to hit up endless garage and estate sales, but not yet.



> Todd, that s also sweet. What s your process for cleaning it up? Are you removing the hardware or cleaning it in place. I ve got one in rough shape I should do similar with.
> 
> - Tim


Tim. I removed the screwed on hardware and gave it a Citric Acid bath with the rest of that big lot I did a couple weeks ago. The handle, main lock, and hinges, and draw pulls are held on by rivets-staple-thingys though, and to get to the back side of them to get them out would require me to take the felt off. So, I cleaned them in place with brass wire brushes, steel wool and sandpaper.

The wood was first cleaned with Murphy's Oil Soap, deluded for their heavy grim mixture. I use white scotch-brite pads and green ones in the really grimy areas. Some places took multiple attempts. Then I lightly sanded any of the old finish off. There wasn't much left, as is, and it was pretty flaky, then I tried to smooth out the wood a bit more with sandpaper as their was a lot of raised grain and rough spots.










This left some spots being pretty light as some of the Oak's natural color showing through. I used Dark Walnut Danish Oil over the whole thing to even it out. Took a couple coats. Then used Howards Feed and Wax. The drawers were quite a bit lighter, and the color, and each drawer had a fairly different color to it (most I've seen they use one board to make the drawers, but this one used at least 3 different boards), so I used an American Walnut stain to even the color out and then hit if with some Howards, as well.

Like I said, earlier, I'll go back and put a heavier wax on it before it goes into frequent use.

Edit: I forgot to mention after the Danish Oil and stains dried I lightly sanded back with a high grit to pull the flecking out.


----------



## walden

Looks great Todd!


----------



## bandit571

gave this goop a test drive today..









Seems to do…ok









Might need a second try?


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit i tried some of that on one of my d-8 etches, im a novice to blueing, the etch came out but now i have ugli g discolored stuff around the etch..


----------



## Pezking7p

Dan I have to second what mr Tony has said. Huge thanks for the info.

Jmart, I haven't seen the tree yet. Just preparing myself for what to look for.

Tony, usually inventory is an all day affair that consists of scanning every roll in our plant, then counting every roll, then reconciling any rolls which are in the computer system but which were not found in the plant or vice versa. We used to do this with about 20 year old scanners that barely worked, many rolls could not be reached without climbing or rolls did not have labels. This is brutal, dirty, messy work. We used to store rolls on trailers, too, and then you had the crawl all through trailers. Reconciliation was its own fun little game, trying to figure out where rolls went or where they came from.

But! We have new scan guns, waayyyyy less inventory than in the past, and everything is labeled and organized. We were done scanning and counting by 9:00, where as usually we take until about 1:00 or 2:00. I haven't been asked to reconcile anything yet so I guess I misspoke. Inventory was just short and boring.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you are just a whiny b!tch then?


----------



## bandit571

Tub….I sanded the plate with some 400 grit wet-n-dry. It left the blued etch, but removed the rest. Even showed where I will need to tap out a dent….Drat!

Try inventory in a rubber hose plant sometime…..mixing area was real nasty. Had to be by weight, too. NO scanners back then, either. All hand count, weighed, and fill out a ticket for each item. Wharehouse was OVER 50" tall 6 levels to climb up or down…..LONG wharehouse…..

They'd rig a couple seats ( hose reels) into a cage, chain it to a forklift. and you'd ride around in there all day. Just in the wharehouse….glad it happened only once a year….


----------



## chrisstef

You can sand back and blend in that bluing. I like to use 400 grit.


----------



## walden

You're a funny man T. I don't care what Steph says about you. You're ok in my book…


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, try taking inventory in a foundry/manufacturing plant. We bought the first building used in 1847. Nothing was thrown away but rather marked down to 0. Course over the years people lost track of what was what, but we did have everything. Inventory nightmare.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks bandit and chris, i wasnt sure if that would do it, when i get chance to work on that ill see.

Bandit i just read about that woman killing her kids, wth is wrong with people these days?


----------



## bandit571

Have no idea what HER problem was…..Maybe she didn't grow up?


----------



## Pezking7p

Bandit, chemical inventory here is all by weighed and hand tallied as well. Today we are just doing roll inventory. Sounds nicer than it is. We have about 25,000 rolls of paper. Some weigh 5,000 lbs, some weigh 5 lbs. Most are stacked three high. The first count came back about an hour ago…we are missing a lot of paper and now the great hunt is on. Pics incoming a la Tony.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, prior to going back to college I worked in an envelope converting plant. Our stock came in by railcar in giant rolls. We had a clam shell lift that could lift 4 to 5 rolls at a time. Never had the "opportunity" to inventory them. Scariest thing to watch was a newbie driver try to lift more than the rated load on the lift. The mechanics had to use chain falls and the like to pull the truck back off it's nose and not drop the rolls.


----------



## bandit571

Happen to have an older D8 ( before the hyphen days) that could use a little help, have the etch soaking right now…..Degreased, and a big splootch of the stuff spread around over the etch.

Sunken Medallion type, 8 ppi, skew back. We'll see how this turns out in awhile…


----------



## bandit571

Etch may be a bit too worn..will try a second app after awhile….


----------



## Pezking7p

> Dan, prior to going back to college I worked in an envelope converting plant. Our stock came in by railcar in giant rolls. We had a clam shell lift that could lift 4 to 5 rolls at a time. Never had the "opportunity" to inventory them. Scariest thing to watch was a newbie driver try to lift more than the rated load on the lift. The mechanics had to use chain falls and the like to pull the truck back off it s nose and not drop the rolls.
> 
> - theoldfart


Ehh, our biggest lift will technically pick up 3 rolls, and I have seen it done, although afterward I chewed out the forklift driver that did it. Driving a forklift with a center of gravity that high up is asking to tip over the truck. 4000 lbs of paper falling from 10' will pucker the b-hole pretty tight.


----------



## Pezking7p

All in all, not bad. Here's some warehouse sections.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You had to walk that whole way???! Or you had an underling push you around in your cart?


----------



## theoldfart

^ brings back memories!


----------



## chrisstef

> You had to walk that whole way???! Or you had an underling push you around in your cart?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


He used oldfarts scooter.

Burn.


----------



## Pezking7p

> You had to walk that whole way???! Or you had an underling push you around in your cart?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


The PC term is "minion".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Noted.


----------



## theoldfart

so that's where it went!


----------



## ToddJB

Jenginerd and Pez, and anyone else who know things about things - I'm looking to build a carport off the side of the garage. Like this.










I was thinking 6×6 for the posts. A couple 2×10's sistered for the cross beam. 2×12's for the rafters. 5/8" decking. Then sistering the existing rafters with 2×6s.

I've tried to look up load tables, but I don't know how to read them. What I'm looking for is how far apart can I have my rafters spaced? Does this look like a reasonable structure? Does my material dimension look okay, or is anything overkill/underkill? Is this inappropriate to ask - like when you ask your dermatologist buddy to check out the rash on your sack for free?


----------



## AnthonyReed

2' on center. Stop trying to cause problems.


----------



## bandit571

looks like somebody messed up…and called out Charles neil…..RWE fellow finally stepped on his own Mr. Happy….

Should be fun to watch…..I'll keep my humble works out of their sight…..for now….


----------



## jmartel

That's not really my field, so I can't comment on that. I could probably come up with something if you were talking about welded steel structures, although not what the code says about it.

You might be able to find what the building code wants in your area, draw something up, and then have a civil engineer/architect stamp it for not much money. At least that's what I've heard of being done successfully in the past. Depends on your city/town.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, what is the pitch of the roof addition? What is the expected snow load? What do you mean "sister 2×6's with the existing rafters"? There will be additional load on the existing structure, I assume you mean to have the extra 2×6's support this? What is the wall structure/foundation in the current building? You need to transfer that additional load to the foundation.


----------



## chrisstef

2×12x24' is gonna be pricy. Maybe microlams? Ill see if i can get hog to chime in todd.


----------



## Pezking7p

You're in co right? I'll try to look up your empirical design criteria, which means you wouldn't need an engineer to stamp plans.


----------



## Buckethead

> Town I live in has a Murder trial coming up
> 
> 23 yr old mother of three has admitted to killing all three over the course of the past few months….Might be on the news channels…
> 
> - bandit571


Reminds me of a Willie Nelson song

"♪ Mammas don't let your babies grow up♫…"


----------



## bandit571

^ 
Bad taste award

latest one was less than 4 months old…..


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, by "sistering" I mean glue and screw 2×6s to the existing 2×6 rafters. I'm not sure what the expected snow load is. The existing wall is 2×4 16 on center-ish - BUT there are two garage doors on this wall - so that's a good point, I'm not sure how those are braced. Foundation is a concrete slab.

Stef, contractor buddy said he can get 'em at $40 a pop - free delivery. Lams are $80.

Pitch won't be steep if 24's are as big as I can get. 12/1. So I would be looking at roll on instead of shingles.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll see if I can grab some pics tonight.


----------



## Tim457

> Buddy of mine has a walnut tree that is dying and he s going to drop it.
> 
> Is it even worth considering since its a yard tree? If yes, what should I look for to decide if the tree is worth milling?
> - Pezking7p


Dan got you pretty covered of course, but I'll state the obvious that the longer the straight section of the tree without knots and no lean to it, the better the tree is for lumber.

Dan when you say if it's hollow walk away, are there any exceptions to that? My uncle has a lot of beech trees on his property. I'd love to get some QS beech to make planes out of but he says most of it is either hollow or 18" or less in diameter. Is there any chance of salvaging molding plane blanks out of a hollow beech tree? He says there is 8" or so of thickness left on the hollow tree.

And thanks Todd for the detailed cleanup info.


----------



## walden

Pez: Did you find out if you have a Stanley 42 saw set you want to sell?


----------



## 7Footer

Yo yo yo. Missin on you ladies…..

Condolences to you and yours Lat! Thats crazy stuff but sounds like things are going to get better.

We moved back into the new office yesterday. Thank friggin god, no more trailer!

JChurrasco, good stuff.


----------



## August

Hey lat hope is all well with your wife.

Hey Todd nice tool chest

Dan thanks for tip


----------



## CL810

*OF*, you're on the homepage!


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, first time. Luck of the draw so to speak. I'll be signing autographs for all you ladies later.


----------



## stan3443

Todd you need a knee wall above the exterior garage wall to carry the load no need to double 2×6 rafters. 22ft span 2×12 fir 12 inches oc with 2 rows of bridging will carry snow load. The question is how big are the headers


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez: Did you find out if you have a Stanley 42 saw set you want to sell?
> 
> - walden


Damn that was like two weeks ago I was supposed to look at that! It's a 42W. Sorry for the holdup.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, after considering your garage addition further….I couldn't really find the pieces of code I was looking for that are specific to that kind of roof. Stan sounds confident, and we have at least one or two framers in this thread.

August, your craftsmanship is stunning. Those miters look tighter than stef's cornhole while tony is in town.


----------



## Tim457

I agree. I guess when you need tight (tolerances) talk to a machinist.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Stan. Would 3 2×8 or 10s cut it for heads considering there would be a post in the center?


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry to hear that lat. wife lost her best friend to cancer a couple years ago. She was 27 or so.

August, good to see you around. Was afraid you were kidnapped and raped while doing a repo.



> looks like somebody messed up…and called out Charles neil…..RWE fellow finally stepped on his own Mr. Happy….
> 
> Should be fun to watch…..I ll keep my humble works out of their sight…..for now….
> 
> - bandit571


as nicely as I can put it. RWE=Douche


----------



## stan3443

Todd you can use 2-2×12 or 3- 2×10 or 2- 10 inch lams or 3- 8inch lams to span 11 ft to help with head room. What size headers are over garage doors


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, hollow trees are dangerous to fell because of their unpredictability. They just don't behave as you might expect, even if you try to allow for what you see. Secondly, they are hollow because rot got a foothold, and it is likely contaminating the remainder of the tree, even if for now it appears solid. Only a biology lab could verify. Sapwood is live and can fend off rot, but heartwood is dead cellulose and cannot resist the spread of whatever is eating it. If the tree is absolutely huge, and the hollow spot is relatively new, you might get ahead of the spread. It's not worth the trouble you can get into, IMHO. BTDT.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

> Jenginerd and Pez, and anyone else who know things about things - I m looking to build a carport off the side of the garage. Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking 6×6 for the posts. A couple 2×10 s sistered for the cross beam. 2×12 s for the rafters. 5/8" decking. Then sistering the existing rafters with 2×6s.
> 
> I ve tried to look up load tables, but I don t know how to read them. What I m looking for is how far apart can I have my rafters spaced? Does this look like a reasonable structure? Does my material dimension look okay, or is anything overkill/underkill? Is this inappropriate to ask - like when you ask your dermatologist buddy to check out the rash on your sack for free?
> 
> - ToddJB


You've got 3 posts, go with 3 rafter beams to shorten the length of the joists between them. Other than that, you're im a city so code has to be met. On the other hand, don't tell them what you're doing and pretend it was always there 

Edit: Lat, so very sorry to read of your wife's challenge. Love to you both and wishing the best to you and your family.


----------



## duckmilk

> Pez, by "sistering" I mean glue and screw 2×6s to the existing 2×6 rafters. - ToddJB


Metal joist supports are stronger.


----------



## summerfi

After a week on fires in CA and then a week on fires near Boise, ID, I'm home tonight and have the day off tomorrow. On Friday I head to central WA for more fire duty. Three firefighters were killed there today, and 4 more burned. Scary stuff. This is one of the worst fire seasons I can remember, and I've been doing it since 1969.

So much for my summer. This makes 8 weeks now that I've been gone. Looking forward to winter and some shop time again.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Enjoy your time off, Bob. Stay safe out there, man. I'll be praying for you as well as the families of those who were injured or perished.


----------



## duckmilk

> Tim, hollow trees are dangerous to fell because of their unpredictability. They just don t behave as you might expect, even if you try to allow for what you see. Secondly, they are hollow because rot got a foothold, and it is likely contaminating the remainder of the tree, even if for now it appears solid. Only a biology lab could verify. Sapwood is live and can fend off rot, but heartwood is dead cellulose and cannot resist the spread of whatever is eating it. If the tree is absolutely huge, and the hollow spot is relatively new, you might get ahead of the spread. It s not worth the trouble you can get into, IMHO. BTDT.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Good info Dan, you are always knowledgeable. I don't think it is even known yet what shape the tree is in and whether it is hollow or not. Also, the tree was going to be felled by the owner.

Buddy of mine has a walnut tree that is dying and he's going to drop it.

Is it even worth considering since its a yard tree? If yes, what should I look for to decide if the tree is worth milling? If the tree is worth milling, can anyone point me in the right direction for what I need to do as far as sealing, stickering, etc?

--Dan_

Tim, let him cut it down and see what he has. If it looks good, go for it.


----------



## duckmilk

Have a good day off Bob.

Auggie, looks good man.


----------



## August

Thanks all trying to make wife happy first layer of linseed oil


----------



## jmartel

> On Friday I head to central WA for more fire duty. Three firefighters were killed there today, and 4 more burned. Scary stuff. This is one of the worst fire seasons I can remember, and I ve been doing it since 1969.
> 
> - summerfi


Okanogan county? I was going to be taking the motorcycle through Winthrop and Twisp next week at some point, but got word they are evacuating the towns tonight. It's a bad year for fire. Hopefully we get a wet winter this year.


----------



## TheFridge

Hopefully it quits effing raining down here. Good luck with fires and stuff bob.


----------



## ToddJB

And Billy out of nowhere. Welcome back, stick around for a spell.

Stan, thank you for your input.

Duck, I'm not following. Are suggesting I put three more beams down the center of of the roof so I can add another header? So one header on the left side, knee wall on the right side- up against the garage and one splitting the difference?

Walden did me a solid tonight. Picked me up this wicked Belsaw sharpening system for nearly nada.


----------



## DanKrager

Nice haul, Todd. Have a slightly newer model of that Belsaw and won't sell or trade it. Done right, you can do some amazing stuff with it. You'll see. Very flexible.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

I think Duck is saying that you have 3 columns on the far side (left in the pic) of the carport and to put another 2×12x24 rafter above that middle column.

Ive been tempted by some belsaw stuff but always get scared that it'll be smarter than I am.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks Todd. Pretty sweet haul you got there.


----------



## johnstoneb

They couldn't put you on the Clearwater Complex, Bob. You could commute down US 12 to that one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah Walden, good looking out. That banker's digs keep getting classier; he's going to need a top hat soon.

Eat it Stef.


----------



## ShaneA

It would look even better with a monocle T. Full on Monopoly effect.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know what's up Shane; that sets it perfect.


----------



## ToddJB

Duck/Demo

You're talking about doing it this way, with the addition of Stan's knee wall?










I was thinking of doing this:










But yeah, if 2×12x12's are dramatically cheaper then it might be worth going that route. If I do go that route could I get away with even a smaller demension - 2×8 or 10s?

Oh and here's what we're working with:










Plus, paint!


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I'm pumped about the sharpener. I need to do some reading on it.


----------



## walden

I'm glad you like it Todd. It looked pretty cool.

I also found this hand saw sharpener, but didn't buy it (no room at cabin de Walden).


----------



## chrisstef

I think hes talking about a knee wall from where you would attach the ledger beam to the roof down to the ceiling joists todd. Like that vertical stud where you have written "existing rafter pattern" but running the length, 22', of that ledger board on the roof.

I think 2×8's would be fine for a 12' span. At most 2×10's. Im almost positive you could use 2×6 but that 12' span would max out their load carrying abilities.

Just spotted 3 live edge, curly maple slabs that were used as a counter top on a job we start next week. They had been removed and stacked on the floor. Im hoping theyre still when we start and no one else sees the value in them.


----------



## 7Footer

That's a sweet sharpener. Pretty sure Todd owes Walden a brojob.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. Thanks, Demo.

7', lets just say, Waldens been taken care of.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck/Demo
> 
> You re talking about doing it this way, with the addition of Stan s knee wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


I think 2×8's would be fine for a 12' span. At most 2×10's. Im almost positive you could use 2×6 but that 12' span would max out their load carrying abilities.
Stef

Yes to the above. In your drawing that I included here, it would be stronger and resist racking forces better and save $$ on materials. Also like I said above, metal joist hangers are very strong.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My grandad told me of a 'rule of thumb' regarding spans like that roof.

-Take the total span distance (in feet) and divide by two. That's the minimun 2x stock you need, and round up in liberal fashion. Assume 16"OC, of course.

As in, 12' span is 2×6 material, but it's max'd out (so 2×8 would be preferable). A row of cross-ties down the middle will help tremendously / make the whole structure tight as a drum.


----------



## duckmilk

^ +1


----------



## 7Footer

Hahahah. Good on you Todd.

Fuggin cell phones. 2 months ago I had to warranty my phone because it had been acting like a p.o.s. and wasn't that old, so they sent me a new one and it was working great, until Monday afternoon when I took it out of my pocket and it was off. The thing just decided to die, it's completely done, lifeless.. I've never had a phone do that though, what sucks is losing all the pictures on it, but luckily I had uploaded all the important ones to an image server just after getting back from our trip. But it had all the pics since my wife's family was here, our trip to Disney world, and the cruise.. It just sucks because I wanted to wait until the new Note 5 goes down a little in price… For now I'm using my old phone though and its brutal, its a fuggin dinosaur.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Duck and Smitty. I'll do some new doodling.


----------



## Mosquito

> Hahahah. Good on you Todd.
> 
> Fuggin cell phones. 2 months ago I had to warranty my phone because it had been acting like a p.o.s. and wasn t that old, so they sent me a new one and it was working great, until Monday afternoon when I took it out of my pocket and it was off. The thing just decided to die, it s completely done, lifeless.. I ve never had a phone do that though, what sucks is losing all the pictures on it, but luckily I had uploaded all the important ones to an image server just after getting back from our trip. But it had all the pics since my wife s family was here, our trip to Disney world, and the cruise.. It just sucks because I wanted to wait until the new Note 5 goes down a little in price… For now I m using my old phone though and its brutal, its a fuggin dinosaur.
> 
> - 7Footer


^ and also why I never recycle my old phones lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sucks 7' sorry man.


----------



## Tim457

7, there's almost always a way to get the data off a dead phone, though it can get up to NSA level stuff. It might just be the battery, so taking it out for a bit then replace it and try to charge the phone might work to get it to turn on. If not a new battery might work. There are data recovery places you can send the phone to that can go all the way up to removing the flash chip in the phone and pulling the data off of it. All depends on how much you want to spend.
Edit: can't vouch for this one, but here is an example:
http://www.krollontrack.com/Data-Recovery/

Welcome back Billy and Bob.

And thanks again for the extra inside info Dan.


----------



## Mosquito

duplicate


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks fellers, yeah I know I could probably give it to a data recovery service, but I don't know if it's worth it, I imagine it's pretty pricey. I guess you can also build your own NAND card reader but it's a process and not sure that I want to even bother. At least all the real important pics were uploaded.


----------



## widdle

Todd
Any thoughts on coming off the existing ridge , creating a valley and either going with a gable or hip @ the door elevation..

And in any case , are you framing in the tow sides ?


----------



## widdle

And in Los Angeles , they have what's called a "type 5 sheet "(goggle) which has common tables and spans, including a little bit on shear values and strengths…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Todd
> Any thoughts on coming off the existing ridge , creating a valley and either going with a gable or hip @ the door elevation..
> 
> - widdle


Was thinking the same thing, from an aesthetic perspective. And isn't the ridge the strongest point of a roof, other than the landing points along the walls?


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd
> Any thoughts on coming off the existing ridge , creating a valley and either going with a gable or hip @ the door elevation..
> 
> And in any case , are you framing in the tow sides ?
> 
> - widdle


Widdle, I'm not following your lingo. But i have great faith in your skill and knowledge. Got some examples of what you're talking about?


----------



## JayT

Todd, here is what I think widdle is referring to. It's what would make sense to me as a more aesthetically pleasing option, anyways.

Gable










Hip


----------



## Mosquito

^ I like those two options more myself as well, but not my carport so take that for what it's worth lol


----------



## ToddJB

I one hundred percent agree this is more aesthetically pleasing - and was my initial thought. But this cost, build time, and skill go up dramatically going this route, no?


----------



## widdle

Jayt , send him a bill brother…nice..
I was a third done on the back of an envelope..

In jayt"s drawing, lets say the top of his picture is North, left side West…Soo, does north and South walls get framed in ?


----------



## widdle

I one hundred percent agree this is more aesthetically pleasing - and was my initial thought. But this cost, build time, and skill go up dramatically going this route, no?

i disagree…There is no more material invoved..Just because it looks trickier doesnt mean it is…pay a good roof cutter for a day or two two get you started and you will still have plenty to do..Just a thought..

If you visualize trying to tie in the siding and fascia,, you may not be happy, with the shed roof option..But i havent totally pictured it..


----------



## JayT

It takes a bit of knowledge and skill to tie the two roofs together, but other than that is pretty easy, especially if you do a gable end. You could get trusses to do your roof framing instead of a stick build and everything would go up pretty quick-probably faster than the shed roof. You also get a steeper pitch to help with snow load.

Widdle would probably have that framed out in time for lunch.


----------



## JayT

unjam


----------



## ToddJB

> In jayt"s drawing, lets say the top of his picture is North, left side West…Soo, does north and South walls get framed in ?
> 
> - widdle


Nope, open air. Car's would pull in from the bottom of the picture (South).



> I was a third done on the back of an envelope..
> 
> - widdle


Ha. At least I'm using graph paper, but I guess that's not a whole lot better.


----------



## Hammerthumb

In JayT's drawing, you could still use asphalt shingles. This would also save you some money compared to the other roof where you would have to go with a membrane type of roof, and have an ugly tie in to existing.


----------



## widdle

Nope, open air. Car's would pull in from the bottom of the picture (South).

Ok..Then you may want to think about a section of shear wall on the west side..( encasing the center post in a 4 foot section of wall and some ply ..


----------



## widdle

Jay t..Did you find that on the internet ? or bang that out yourself ? unreal


----------



## ToddJB

> i disagree…There is no more material invoved..Just because it looks trickier doesnt mean it is…pay a good roof cutter for a day or two two get you started and you will still have plenty to do..Just a thought..
> 
> - widdle












Is this how you'd frame it? Cause this looks like a lot more material.

JayT, I thought about buying premade trusses, and there are actually left overs on Craigslist at a pretty good price. But transporting and installing without a crane was my concern.

Paul, 12-2 is minimum for shingles, yes? Going up 4 feet on my existing roof should allow for that, if I'm looking at it correctly.


----------



## JayT

> Jay t..Did you find that on the internet ? or bang that out yourself ? unreal
> 
> - widdle


Quick rendering on Sketchup. Took less than five minutes.


----------



## ShaneA

I don't know anything about it Todd, (full disclosure)but JayT's looks like might actually be there in 5 years. Your graph paper rendering concerned me. Maybe more material but not expensive 2×12s.


----------



## widdle

I have never intalled trusses, When its said and done, the material factor is minimal…Your talking about 2×12 x 22 or something, the rafters would prolly be 2×6 x short…


----------



## JayT

> JayT, I thought about buying premade trusses, and there are actually left overs on Craigslist at a pretty good price. But transporting and installing without a crane was my concern.
> 
> - ToddJB


Transporting can be an issue, either have to use a truck and car trailer or have someone deliver. No crane needed, three guys can maneuver and set trusses that size-I've done it with two guys, but it's not fun. Three is a good number.

A bit more linear material, but it doesn't have to be near as heavy (2×4 or 6 depending on truss design vs. 2×8 and laminated beams) so you should get a small net gain in materials and cost.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - I would not do 12-2 with shingles unless there was a layer of hot mop under it. 12-3 minimum.


----------



## widdle

Jayt ..wow…valuable…
as far as complicated…valley's are at a 45, hips are at a 45..And the jacks that come off the hips are cut in pairs..
here is a example of a valley tie in..


----------



## ToddJB

> I don t know anything about it Todd, (full disclosure)but JayT s looks like might actually be there in 5 years. Your graph paper rendering concerned me. Maybe more material but not expensive 2×12s.
> 
> - ShaneA


JayT made his on a computer, and we all know that things on computer (like ya'll) don't really exsit. Mine is on real paper, and will almost assuridly be around for 5 years, as I don't throw anything away.

Lots of food for thought from the rest of ya'll


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed, phantoms to the last. Sublimely knowledgeable phantoms but phantoms none the less.


----------



## ToddJB

So if I went the truss route, or even the rafter route, I would still be doing 3 beams under?










If trusses I would just set the trusses on the beams?

If rafters I would do ceiling joists on hangers between the beams and then have a ridge board that the rafters tie into?


----------



## widdle

Obviously we all have different architectual likes and dislikes ..The reason other than aesthetics to why valleys and hips are used is soo much, water proofing , siding ,gutters fascia etc have clean places to stop and start..Meaning easy and typical. equaling cost effective..


----------



## JayT

Two beams, just on the outside. Yes, trusses set on the beams.

If doing stick build with rafters, yes, would need a ridge beam. Not sure whether or not you'd need ceiling joists in this case. In your case, I'd do them as a loft to store lumber or outdoor equipment.


----------



## ToddJB

These are what I found:

http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/5164545430.html

http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/5162025930.html

But now looking at them on a computer, instead of a phone, they look much taller than my current roof line.


----------



## widdle

two beams as jayt( mynewsidejobbuisnesspartner)said…Throw a ridge beam up and stick frame it..way funner..


----------



## JayT

Price out trusses at a building center. As long as you are using just basic ones and not something special (scissor, attic, etc) I think you'll be surprised at how little they cost.


----------



## ToddJB

> Two beams, just on the outside. Trusses on the beams.
> 
> If doing stick build with rafters, yes, would need a ridge beam. Not sure whether or not you d need ceiling joists in this case.
> 
> - JayT


So with trusses, the middle beam and and post would not serve a purpose?


----------



## jmartel

Why not just timberframe everything? Drawbored mortise & Tenons, scarf joint the long runs, etc. All wood with no metal hardware. You call yourself a woodworker, right?

End sarcastic reply.


----------



## ShaneA

Jcraftsman has a point. I vote for that. Only using the finest timbers…of course.


----------



## widdle

No middle beam..Unless you for some reason wanted to use it for your ceiling…if you want a ceiling thats fine ..if not , a few collar tie's ( if stick framed )


----------



## JayT

You'd most likely still need the extra support on the end, plus as a shear wall, like widdle mentioned earlier. Gable end trusses are built differently to make attaching exterior sheeting easier, so usually can't span as much distance. Have to work with a truss designer to know for sure.

End truss










Standard Truss


----------



## JayT

> Why not just timberframe everything? Drawbored mortise & Tenons, scarf joint the long runs, etc. All wood with no metal hardware. You call yourself a woodworker, right?
> 
> End sarcastic reply.
> 
> - jmartel


Stupid me, going through all this work. Todd, you live in Colorado. Go cut down some pine trees and build it like a real lumberjack woodworker.


----------



## ToddJB

> Yes, you d most likely still need that. Gable end trusses are built differently to make attaching exterior sheeting easier, so can t span as much distance, usually. Have to work with a truss designer to know for sure.
> 
> - JayT


Got it.

And if rafter it would be looking at this?


----------



## widdle

One final thought from me..
Allow your self a 500 dollar budget to spend on materials, your allowed 5 days to acquire goods off craigsist, design and build it based on what you gather…carfort..


----------



## ToddJB

JayT,

If trusses, how far can they be spaced?

Wids, I presume rafters are 2×10 12"OC?


----------



## ToddJB

> One final thought from me..
> Allow your self a 500 dollar budget to spend on materials, your allowed 5 days to acquire goods off craigsist, design and build it based on what you gather…carfort..
> 
> - widdle


Ha. This sounds like a challenge.


----------



## widdle

Whats the existing roof pitch ?


----------



## JayT

Depends on the truss, pitch, etc. Will usually be either 16" or 24" OC. Again, a question for a truss designer or engineer.

If you do happen to find some the right size on CL and need expert help, let me know. I don't know the engineering, but a friend of mine from church is a truss designer for ProBuild and I can pick his brain. If that fails, my brother is an architectural engineer.


----------



## ToddJB

> Whats the existing roof pitch ?
> 
> - widdle












Dunno? THIS^

Awesome. Thanks JayT. I'll put in some calls.


----------



## chrisstef

Some serious design work goin on here. We'll done fellas. I see a demo2 but I cant read the other one. Banker maybe? You sneaky little snook.

My wife just text me "hey I forgot to tell you this morning but as I was changing Nathan he started playing with his junk. Looks over at me and says …. Its an ice cream cone." Lawl.


----------



## ShaneA

What do the plates say? I cannot read them…does that say "demo II" ?

Edit, I forgot to hit post. Stef is all over it.


----------



## widdle

Its an ice cream cone." He stole my line…
todd
4 and 12 prolly..if it was a bootleg, with a hip, id go 2×10 ridge and hips and 2×8 rafters ( 16" oc) with some collar ties, send you out for sandwiches and walk away..


----------



## chrisstef

Wise beyond his years that little kid. Ill have to let him know his infringing on your lingo widds.


----------



## stan3443

Todd 22 ft trusses are about 35-40 $ 2ft oc your 2-22ft beams should be 3-14inch lam beam


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good stuff here. JayT and his sketch-fu, and Widdle with the severe framing chops. Almost makes me want to frame something. Almost.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll pay for your gas and an oil change, Smitty. On your off time you can tune up some lonely planes. 

Thanks all for all your assistance. I've got some homework to do.


----------



## chrisstef

Cleany up


----------



## bandit571

Had a weird shaped piece of white oak laying around…..decided to do some free-hand shaping with a block plane….









That RR Spike? It was just starting to poke up out of the driveway/alley beside the house. Didn't feel like new tires because of that.

"handle" is just over 14" long. Might make a hammer handle out of it…later. 









IF another handle should break….spike may see some work as a dog/planning stop…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those look cool Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Love the "Open" with arrow.


----------



## Tugboater78

Looking like the land i was looking at is going to be a no go. Seller wants 29k for 11 acres of rocky hillside no legit structures, covered in trash, with an access drive that needs new gravel. He wont drop below 26k and refuses to do anything with the crap all over the place.

The crap is half full/mty cans and jugs of chemicals and other materials that Rumpke refuses to let you dump in thier landfill. Not to mention the many truck loads of various other stuff.

The owner used to run a commercial painting in Cincinnati company and apparently stored the leftover stuff on this bit of land.

I am sure i can find better land with a house for around 2k an acre around here so i think we will keep an eye out for something better.

I do know now that i am approved for about any land purchase i find that is reasonable, by the bank. Something i wasn't sure about.

So keep an eye open to other opportunities, finish remodeling current place till then.

Knee has gotten worse, i think i will be going to dr in tje mornin, i cant get up stairs atm due to it collapsing when i put my weight on it.


----------



## Mosquito

There's a house/barn/landfill near where the house we're working on purchasing is. It's on almost 5 acres, with a stream and some woods. Would love to have the property otherwise, it looks like the nice little chunk of land (for the area)


----------



## August

Well it's almost done 












































Can you put a poly on top of leensed oil?


----------



## chrisstef

Sharp looking work August. Yes you can but id give that BLO at least a week to fully dry before putting poly on it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about that Tug.

Looks like beautiful country there Mos.

Oil based poly is okay August.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh and…. Friday b1tches!


----------



## ShaneA

That looks stout August. Poly will be fine, but like Stef said…let it dry out real well.


----------



## August

Thanks cris
Thanks Anthony 
Thanks Shane 
Ok cool 
Ok stupid question
Since this will go in our bedroom is it safe to apply the poly there? 
Because I'm gonna need the ship again for the rest of the project? 
Thanks


----------



## ShaneA

The odor may not be best August. Some of those top coats have a strong scent/fumes. You may be able to do it outside, in the shade…if it is a faster drying type.


----------



## DanKrager

It's safe enough, but it'll stink a long time, like a week or more. Close the door and open a window…
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Auggie.


----------



## chrisstef

> It s safe enough, but it ll stink a long time, like a week or more. Close the door and open a window…
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Sounds like a sleepover with Tug.


----------



## Tugboater78

Lol

Auggie looking good, BLO will have to dry completly before anything else is applied. If you put a coat of shellac over the blo you should be able to use oil or water based poly, water based would dry quicker.


----------



## August

thanks shane again
thanks jeff
hey Justin thanks ok ill head to my menards store and start to go shopping for poly,
question this will be my so called real project 
wipe on or brush on poly?


----------



## chrisstef

My favorite is arm-r-seal August but if you want to go water based try General Finishes High Performance. Id brush on the first two coats and wipe on a couple after that. Wipe on is just a thinned down version of the brush on. If you want to thin it just read the back of the can for the "clean up".


----------



## Mosquito

I usually wipe on General Finishes Arm-R-Seal, but have also used MinWax Polycrylic (waterbased) with decent success, but it does tend to look a little plasticy. I apply the Polycrylic with a brush. I haven't used any other type of poly, though.


----------



## jmartel

Another vote for Arm-r-Seal. But I haven't learned how to properly brush on a finish yet, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## JayT

A lot of you guys using and recommending Arm-R-Seal. What makes it so much better than any other polyurethane, like Minwax or Varathane? Nowhere around here sells it, so I've never tried it.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a rockler 10 min from my house, and a Woodcraft 10 min from my work, so it's juts as easy to get as Minwax/Varathane.

It's a wipe on finish, so it's pretty foolproof. Wipe on, wipe off. Self levels, etc. No complaints from me about it.


----------



## chrisstef

I like the way it levels JayT. Ive never had it get streaky on me either. I find that I can lay a thick coat on with a good brush but I can also wipe it on straight from the can. I used it on a maple table that my kid absolutely beats the hell out of and ive never seen a scratch.


----------



## August

ok cool i did some reading on ity and watch some vids looks cool
the bad news they dont have it menarsd.
might have to order it ok thanks guys.


----------



## JayT

Hmm, I've always used standard brush on poly, both oil and water-based. Our stores stock Minwax Wipe-on Poly, so maybe I need to try that and see what the differences are.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT, Charles Neil sings Arm R Seal's praises for having much more Urethane in it than other Poly's - so it dries to be quite a bit stronger than other Poly's

I've also had great success with it, but it's not cheap and I usually only get through about 1/2 a can before it start to go sour, but that's more a lack in the amount of work I'm producing.


----------



## Mosquito

Only thing I don't like about Arm-R-Seal is 8-hour re-coat time, and it takes a while before it's done off-gassing. When I finished my coffee table I let it cure for 3 days in my parents' garage before I brought it into my apartment. Could smell the poly for a good week after that every time I walked into my apartment…


----------



## chrisstef

I know that Hog had high remarks on their high performance which is water based. Pretty sure he used it on the bar he did. That would help with any smells and off gassing. Might speed up cure time too.


----------



## jmartel

You don't really need 8 hours with it. It all depends on temperature and humidity, but you can do it in 4 hours no problem.


----------



## jmartel

Well the wife got a job offer at her old company that she really liked for more money. So I'll count that as a win. She keeps bumping up in pay a lot more than I do hah. She does this more, maybe I'll quit and be mr. mom.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay, you guys ready for your daily designing with Todd?



















I figured out my existing roof pitch is 12/4. Check. I found a truss company. Check. To get a quote on trusses I need to figure out what the height of my truss will be. Here is where I take pause.

With the idea of putting trusses on two beams (ignore the middle beam [red line]), I need to figure out how I will attach the beams to the existing structure. If I place them on the top plate my trusses will be quite a bit shorter than if I tie them into the side of the wall.

Going on top of the top plate sounds more structurally sound to me, but what do the informed think?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mrs. JSugarMama


----------



## ToddJB

> Well the wife got a job offer at her old company that she really liked for more money. So I ll count that as a win. She keeps bumping up in pay a lot more than I do hah. She does this more, maybe I ll quit and be mr. mom.
> 
> - jmartel


Awesome. That's great. You can stay in the same locale?


----------



## JayT

> Going on top of the top plate sounds more structurally sound to me, but what do the informed think?
> 
> - ToddJB


Sitting on the top plate or attached with joist hangers shouldn't be any difference in strength, AFAIK. One of the real framing guys may have a different answer, though.


----------



## widdle

Todd
Looks like part of your eaves are boxed in…
ideally , I think you want the top of of your new beams to flush out with your existing top plates…( actually top of rafter)

Im gonna guess your existing roof is 2×4 rafters, with a typical birdsmouth where they sit on the plates, so, ideally that height needs to plane through..there is ways to do that whether the "new" rafters are 2×6 or 8 whatever..and that helps to establish your two new "top of beam heights "


----------



## widdle

As far as your south wall beam, i would probably run it back into the existing a foot or soo +-, sit it on a post and post cap, and strap the plates( that got cut back) to the new beam, more or less..The north side would probably sit on a post and some hardware, hard to tell..But very doable..

We hardly ever use trusses out here, so for me , ordering those before opening up the building, with the intention of the roof lines planing through woud be difficult. Matching birdsmouths and such..


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Wids, that's helpful. And I'm not ordering trusses yet, but I want to get an idea of cost. Cost vs Time is a very real thing in my home. Cause if one or the other is deemed as too much the project likely won't happen, or happen happily.


----------



## walden

I like Tried and True Varnish Oil. It's a lot of work and must be used at 75 degrees or higher, but it has no VOCs and gives a very natural look to a piece. I just applied a third coat to this stool top. The more layers you put on, the glossier it gets. It also keeps the natural look to the wood, even when glossy. If you would rather have that uniform sheen across a piece of furniture, I would recommend the Arm-a Seal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

By 'height of the truss,' they're talking the underside of the bottom chord, at the bearing point, and the peak? So it's all about finding the top of the new bearing plate.

I'm thinking the new plates (beams) will almost certainly be lower than the top plate on the existing structure, to get the roof line 'planing', as widdle says. That would mean opening up the existing walls in a couple locations to get a vertical post structure in place that accepts the weight of the new beams at the right height. I'd want to set the plates on said posts vs. straps alone, but that's just me.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Smitty. I think you are describing how I painted it my head.










Assuming the framing is "normal", I'd add a couple of 2x next to the king stud and put the beam between the top plate and new posts. Is that what you are describing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rembrandt.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks man. What I lack in construction knowledge I make up for in computer screenshots and drawing tools.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If that bigger square represents your new plate / beam, yep, that's what I was describing. It doesn't answer the height question, though. It's not exactly the head height you need, but I can't recall the term that applies the 'thickness' of the top and bottom chords… Heel height?

The truss co. should be able to help you in that regard: Complete the final calcs, and stand behind their work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Obviously the same artist:









...and here:


----------



## widdle

southside cuz, There is options for different connections in here, and you could plate under the beam butting the post, like smitty said ( although im not totally following where you guys are talking about..anyways magoo sketched this one…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Such a cool pooch.









EDIT: Fixed. Sorry for the delay Widdle.


----------



## widdle

thanks Tony…
Im thinking i should get my letterhead out of the pic , anyone..


----------



## ShaneA

I wouldn't worry about it widdle, only fine upstanding people frequent this place.


----------



## widdle

Hopefully the hot blonde spammer calls…


----------



## Tugboater78

Havent used arm r seal or tried and true but have heard great things. (via youtube, take in consideration there may be promotional benefits). Ive only used minwax poly, usually thinned down.

Want to try them at some point, if someone on here says they are good it weighs more heavily in my mind.

I let the missus see Norm make a dropleaf table last night, another project added to the list.

Just got back from dr, pain meds and muscle relaxers and rest is what they recommended. Sent me for xrays just in case, shall see if it is anything other than a strain or sprain in a couple days.

Fiance and I both laughed at the recommendation that i rest… i may take an hour or 2. My lady knows me well..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I took the letterhead out Widdle, sorry man I was not paying attention.


----------



## chrisstef

Glad to hear of no mri's tug. Now lay off the knee tony tough nuts.

Brought home the balance of the chestnut. Hoping for a lil milling time.

And im gonna just leave this here

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I'm having a really hard time wraping my head around that pic.

Wids, I think I get what your describing. Thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed todd. Agreed. So confused.


----------



## bandit571

Wow…

On that note….I opened up some more Black Butte Porter. had one in the freezer and three more on standby…


----------



## 489tad

Ok Todd lets fast forward. If you go truss you gonna man handle them or rent a crane? How are you running he electric for ceiling fans, carriage lights, party lights. You'll need a spot light for kiddo midnight basketball. Cable or Dish, I'm not picky about that. Oh, what about pop in screen panels? Keep the bugs out. My work here is done.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, that is cruel and unusual visual punishment. Take it away it hurts us.


----------



## jmartel

I agree. It's hard to get good photos of dragonflies.


----------



## SASmith

With all the framing talk going on I thought I would show what I have been up to.









Monitor style pole barn house.
16' wide two story center aisle with 14' wide lean-tos


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap. ^


----------



## SASmith

Todd, don't worry about setting the trusses especially if they sit on 8' side walls.
All the trusses above were set by me and another guy with ladders. Bottom of leanto trusses are 13' off the ground.


----------



## widdle

SasThat looks like an interesting project

Tony. Thanks.


----------



## theoldfart

Been a long day so here's to all youse guys


----------



## NinjaAssassin

So, I was hanging out in the shop (we moved and my shop is now a finished space inside the home - about 10×16 maybe) with the bench top I'd completed about a year ago up on sawhorses. Under it were the shorter maple timbers that will become its legs and stretchers, stacked up into two piles. I started sliding the two piles so I could get around to the other side of the bench when somehow one of the timbers on top fell onto my middle and ring finger on my right hand. I think I may have fractured my middle finger. I said all of the bad words and I'm pretty sure my kids heard most of them. I'm right handed so this is inconvenient. On the plus side, I can still use my planes.


----------



## theoldfart

maybe the timbers are trying to tell you something.


----------



## chrisstef

"How bout some legs now [email protected]"


----------



## TheFridge

Ha


----------



## theoldfart

Stefs humility didn't last very long did it? Hehe


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Bruh man started his bench build before I had kids, finally finishes it just before my oldest starts kindergarten, and now he's hot sh1t. I'd flip you the bird but its taped to it's neighbor.

It is a pretty nice bench you built.


----------



## widdle

We'e gonna need a new ninja…


----------



## theoldfart

Billy, just show him a pair!


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Scott.

Lame, Billy.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## TheFridge

> I d flip you the bird but its taped to it s neighbor.
> 
> - NinjaAssassin


Huh huh huh huh


----------



## stan3443

Todd 11×4 =44 +h.a.p. =48 inches total truss hight if the exsting garage gable is 22 ft or more the new ridge will be below . If the beam is set flush with exsting top plate and use same overhang soffit lines up. If head room under beam is a concern you can push the beam up and drop the roof pitch down to maybe 3/12


----------



## 7Footer

Dont buy the wasteland Tug.

August wow, very nice.

Arm R Seal rules.

Casa de Todd looking good.

Stef - wtf is that

I'm also a part-time animal whisperer.


----------



## BadJoints

I didn't realize you had painted the house until the 4th time I looked at those todd. Kept wondering why you were showing us a baby swing removal.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Stan, I had figured the new roof line would be below the existing, which I'm fine with. Thanks for the math.

BJ, yeah, a guy in my Bible study put his 8 year old in the baby swing. Apparently the old rope was only rated for 4 and under. Ha.

Base painted. Put it loosely together to get the pieces off the floor. Going to let it cure for another week before I tighten everything up.



















Still a lot to go.


----------



## ToddJB

BJ, I also trimmed my bush - thanks for noticing


----------



## theoldfart

TMI


----------



## chrisstef

I was only speaking for the timbers like OF suggested billy. I heard mine say things to me that would make a sailor blush. Hope the fingy aint busted.

Im diggin the paint todd. Both the house and the jointer base. Trimming was nice of you. BJ hates flossing.

Nice pic doolittle. Im still tryin to figure out that pic 7. Ive got no clue who or what that mega muffin top belongs to.

Balance of steeple wood


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Just giving you a hard time man. I heard you like that sort of thing. They feel better this morning but still can't really do anything with them without some pain. They need to heal up quick…archery season for deer opens in a little over a month.


----------



## Pezking7p

Holy crap. I leave out for two days and you guys have written a dissertation on framing.

Meanwhile augie and billy return from the dead.

Walden, the photos I've seen of tried and true in the past really turned me off due to excessive yellowing but that stool seat is stunning. I might pick up a can and try it out as part of my finishing tests for my entertainment center.

made my way to massamachusetts yesterday. Sailboat race today then boat-themed bachelor party, then 13 more hours of driving home tomorrow. Maybe I should have stayed home and worked in the shop.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, Marblehead?


----------



## Pezking7p

Marion, if you know where that is? Down on buzzards bay near the cape. Lived here from 2010-2012. Not looking great, though. Blowing 5 knots and raining.


----------



## chrisstef

Kinda weird that you know 5 guys all named knot.


----------



## walden

^^Haha!

Todd: the house and that base are looking good!

Kev: I got to take a tour of the Oskar Blues Brewery a couple of weeks ago. Cool place.


----------



## walden

7: What are you whispering to those animals??? The cat looks like its about to cut someone and the dog looks scared.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden I envy you. Their Chub is an outstanding beer.


----------



## duckmilk

Billy, be thankfull it wasn't the index fimger. Broke mine once, had to learn to wipe left-handed.

Nice paint jobs Todd.

Interesting way to steam bend wood. I like.


----------



## woodcox

Play time today. I finally got around to tuning my No.64 up for the first time. Also found that a quick wipe of feed-n-wax highlighted lines/inconsistencies and made it easy to define them with a couple finish passes.


----------



## Buckethead

Guys u were a lil hard on the Ninja back there.


----------



## chrisstef

Im diggin on that profile woodcox. Nice shave work.

Eat it bucket.


----------



## Buckethead

It's what I do. 

So somebody bought a stealth bomber and is laying down the law with it: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/176298


----------



## chrisstef

Solid heads up bucket. Holy crap.

Scrubbed the chestnut of dirt. Gonna take a while to get back to some good wood. Outer layers are soft like a twinkie fillin.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, how much you think you'll get when your done?


----------



## chrisstef

Somewhere around 10 board feet but nothing wider than 3 1/2 inches. I plan on using about half of it for the moxon. FIL grabbed the handwheels today. Gonna have the guys mill square the end of some 10" long 3/4" threaded rod and secure it to the handwheels for me. Stoked.


----------



## theoldfart

Looking' forward to it!


----------



## 489tad

LJ' s I phone is all jacked up tonight. No option to post pictures. No big deal, just R&R'ed a muffler and tail pipe on my sons truck. Milling maple for cabinet doors tomorrow. 
Now I have to go bAck and see what happened with Ninja


----------



## TheFridge

Have some files. Need some handles. Don't think I've ever said how much fun a lathe is have I?

Still have to cut the center off the finished one. The pain is figuring out how to finish up while it's still on the lathe. Luckily I got me a 5/8" drill chuck so I can chuck the brass end up and finish the bottom.


----------



## ToddJB

Look great, Fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks bud. It's almost like crack. Once you start. It's hard to stop. Having a hard time not goin all out with the reference to "Menace To Society" and cheeseburgers. So I'll leave it at that.


----------



## DanKrager

Looking real good, Fridge.

A good flap sander (or three) is your friend for finishing and polishing the turned ends. I like the Sand-o-Flex units where you can replace the abrasive strip with finer stuff in at least one of them. Very fast, reliable, and as addicting as the turning itself.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those jerkinhead gables are so cool Todd, I dig the color too.

Cute critters 7'

Super nice Fridge.


----------



## Mosquito

At the cabin again finally, been a few weeks due to open houses and house buying related things. I had found a road that looked fun, so i ran that yesterday
http://1drv.ms/1ML4ULu


----------



## RPhillips

Fridge those look good. Hope to get me a lathe for Christmas this year. Maybe tax return gift, we'll see.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks RP. You should get one.

Thanks Dan, work holding is my biggest issue at the moment. Finish cuts and finishing has been pretty easy really. I haven't needed much sandpaper. I just use a piece of lignum to burnish and a strip of waxed leather to finish.


----------



## Mosquito

finally got it uploaded to youtube, cabin internet…


----------



## duckmilk

Nice tour Mos. A few suggestions, next time you could:

1. Add audio so we can at least listen to the radio.

2. Come to a complete stop at stop signs.

3. Give us a better view of the nude bathers down at the river.

4. Stay in right lane except to pass.


----------



## Mosquito

lol wife was with, so lots of random chatter that I took out. There was only one stop sign, and I almost stopped, but then couldn't see around the hill to see traffic. I don't think they were nude, but again wife was with  And the sign said "slow traffic keep right" and I definitely wasn't slow :-D

I hope to run it again sometime by myself, and get the other camera set up too, maybe stop a couple times to reposition cameras… could be fun, it was quite a pretty drive.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang Fridge, those are friggin awesome handles.

Walden - the cat always looks like she wants to cut someone. lol.

Lol @ 4 dudes named knot.


----------



## Buckethead

Those are awesome handles. Saw them earlier, and 7's comment reminded me to actually say it. They are beautiful.


----------



## chrisstef

Upon further review i think only the bottom stick is chestnut. All milled up and resawn as needed.


----------



## duckmilk

Mos, I just figured that the car stopped in the road at about the 5:10 mark was looking at nude bathers ;-)

Stef, no help here. I've never seen chestnut that I am aware of, but the top one looks like oak in the pictures. But you're the one actually looking at them.


----------



## Mosquito

lol nah, just people in inner tubes, kayaks, and maybe a canoe


----------



## August

Fridge those handles looks very nice.


----------



## JayT

Handles look good, Fridge.

Mos, that'd be a fun ride on a motorcycle.

Excellent work, August, but if that last pic is a selfie, you really need to shave. ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks ladies.

Augie, look at you. Puttin in work. Good stuff.


----------



## duckmilk

Lookin good Auggie


----------



## August

Lol thanks jay I ordered some Harry shaver it hasn't arrived yet.
Thanks fridge 
Thanks duck

Stef 
The bottom does looks good to me. I don't know anything about hardwoods. Anyway


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lookin bueno Auggie.

Fridge, the pex ferrules were a good find.

All my tools are finally in their place. Feels like saying hello to an old friend.


----------



## ToddJB

Good show , Auggie.

Glad to see it back, Red.


----------



## bandit571

The Dungeon Shop Rehab Center had one item the other day..









Seems to work …OK? Finicky little beasty to set….


----------



## August

Oh that wall of fame nice job red


----------



## theoldfart

Red, every thing make there ok? And, is that a talking fish?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Kev, a couple dinged edges and some surface rust is all I've found. They did a good job packing.

And ya, that's one of those singing fish. Found it in my great uncle's shop. Seems like all the old Westfall's had one of those….so it makes me smile.

And for Pez, we hit Ledges State Park today. We only live like 10min from this place. Pretty sure the kids are gonna ask to go often.


----------



## johnstoneb

Looks nice Auggie

Shop is starting to take shape Red. I have one of those damn fish also. My granddaugther has to go down stairs every day and see the fishy and listen to it.


----------



## DanKrager

August, you dog! Nice selfie, but even nicer wood working going on! Love those drawer runners! Let us know how they hold up!

BRK, yes that does look familiar. Got to be like a family reunion!

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Red, good to see your shop taking shape.

Fridge, belated nice looking handles. Pex ferrules? I somehow missed that, I tried making ferrules for some marking knife blades Red gave me (thanks bud) but used copper tubing, which wasn't 3/8" id, so maybe I'll look into that.

Bandit, nice shavings. What made it hard to set?

I am ignorant about spokeshaves, but am looking into picking up a convex spokeshave. It seems like all the 51 through 54 and the 151 & others seem to be flat bottom shaves (on fleabay according to the pics). The only one I've found in convex is a #63. Am I missing something? Which models have convex soles?


----------



## bandit571

About like doing a spokeshave….If you turn one knob, the other gets a bit loose…back and forrth until they both agree as to where they are. The cap iron screw needs to be just a hair loose while the obove is going on, then cranked down tight. Finicky little beasty..


----------



## Tim457

Duck look here: http://peterrobinson.galootcentral.com/spokeshaves/
Apparently there is a convex (front to back like the 63) version of a 51 and 151 also. I know Record made a convex one and Kunz did or does but avoid a Kunz at all costs. Lee Valley carries a version of what Preston called a round bottom spokeshave:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=71042&cat=1,50230
Oh and a Veritas version:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49142&cat=1,50230

I'm sure there are also pattern makers convex spokeshaves and there's also cigar shaves and wooden spokeshaves, but those cut very differently.

I find the convex bottom 63 I have quite a bit trickier to use, haven't fully gotten the hang of it yet.


----------



## Tim457

Sweet handles fridge.

Nice selfie Auggie, I bet the customer is happy with the desk.

Nice to see the shop back in order Red. And that looks like a sweet place to have nearby.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Bandit!

Thanks Tim. I have wanted one of the Millers Falls "cigar" spokeshaves, but it seems like everyone else does also.
I would just like to shave curves once in a while.


----------



## Tim457

A regular spokeshave can get a lot of curves. It's only the tighter curves where you need anything else. Spokeshaves are fun though.


----------



## lateralus819

Well I finally built a successful Miter shooting jig. Turns out my LN #8 works a hell of a lot better than the Veritas shooting plane. i don't think it weighs enough to be honest.

I was having trouble cutting Wenge like something fierce. If I set it deep enough to cut it would get stuck and be a pain in the butt to push. Finally tried the #8 and it worked better but still a tough wood to plane end grain. \

The handle positions are really akward to use I think. You can't generate lateral force with either position. The LN was much more suited to this task plus it weighs almost 5 lbs more.

Might end up selling it.

Got my box glued and the miters still didn't want to fully close in some spots…I guess I will see what it looks like once I take the straps off. Oh well..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> A regular spokeshave can get a lot of curves. It s only the tighter curves where you need anything else. Spokeshaves are fun though.
> 
> - Tim


^Truth, if you just advance the blade a bit….a flat bottomed spokeshave will handle the majority of inside curves. And, flat bottoms are much easier to use.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks yall. Came out to about a buck per ferrule. Fairly easy to machine. Just used some HF chisels and it works pretty well. Think I'm gonna buy another set of them or some card scrapers and cut profiles in them for consistency. We will see how it works.

Duck, I had copper tuning in my hand when I stumbled upon a pack of 4 -3/4" couplings for 9$. I just cut em in half for what I need.


----------



## jmartel

Finally got to the bottom of the thread.

Went out for an overnight backpack last night off of Mt. Baker. Unfortunately the wildfires in Newhalem and Wenatchee area kind of blanketed the whole area with smoke. Basically smelled like I sat in a campfire for 2 days. Were basically on the side of Mt. Shuksan and could barely see it. Could hear ice breaking off of the glacier and crashing down all night long.

Luckily the winds changed overnight and blew a lot of the smoke away, but it was still bad this morning.

From our campsite yesterday









vs. This morning









The lake where the majority of people camped (was pretty crowded this weekend apparently)










And we got a small glimpse of Baker this morning on the way back. On the way in it was completely invisible from smoke.










I gotta say, even with the wet winters, I love living in Washington. Feels like I'm walking in a postcard most of the time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spectacular JHike.


----------



## walden

Very cool Jmart! Looks like a great trip.

Lat: I came to the same conclusion. I now use my LN #7 and sold my low angle jack plane.


----------



## jmartel

Also, passing all of the fire stations with their fire danger level charts made me realize that they need another option at the end for "Sh*t's already on fire, Yo".


----------



## 7Footer

August, love that little piece turned out great.

Red, your shop is like porn.

JAdventurer - man on Saturday it was really windy here, visibility was the worst I've ever seen in PDX, and it was all from the WA fires… It was pretty crazy. I literally thought there was a fire in my neighborhood and was driving around looking for it. There were pockets of thick smoke all over, smelled like campfire outside. It's so crazy to think about how much land is on fire, there's over 375k acres on fire in Oregon right now, even more in WA because that one fire alone over 240k…


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, the whole area is smokey up here.

I'm just glad the ones in Glacier are more or less under control. The road is open, and the fire isn't in an area of the park I was going to be staying in. We'll see how it is when I get there Saturday though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Also, passing all of the fire stations with their fire danger level charts made me realize that they need another option at the end for "Sh*t s already on fire, Yo".
> 
> - jmartel


Jburnindownthehouse


----------



## TheFridge

Replacing some glass table tops with some wood. Was gonna go 5/4 but I think it's a bit over kill. Figured 4/4 should be good for 2'x4' top right?

Edit: gonna go walnut. Prob rough.


----------



## walden

Fridge likes it rough, noted.

The smoke from those fires has reached all the way to CO in the form of a grey haze. They are saying not be active outside for more than an hour at a time here.

JDanger: I think that level of fire awareness is called, "Run for your lives!" They just haven't added it to the chart yet.


----------



## john2005

Just catching up. Went to a wedding that wasn't a wedding as the groom (my buddy) pulled the plug a couple days early. Seems she wasn't right in the head, or something. But we went anyways and made a party out of it. All the way to Castle Rock WA. Stayed outside Longview about 1/2 hr from the coast. It is solid smoke from there to here. We even took different routes home, up around Seattle, and it never gets better. You boys in WA need to get your crap together cause we're all tired of breathing your smoke. Got it Jsmokeythebear?
p.s I also blame Bob…

Todd, I have no framing information to add. These boys have you covered there. But I would try to get a large SUV into that garage with just stakes where your beams would be. You may not ever park in the garage, but if and when you sell, somebody might end up hating you. It looks like you could possibly go straight in, but working in a body shop, I can assure you, those are the types of things that keep us busy in the summer. Just my .02


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet. All the fanfare of the wedding but without all the bullsh!t. No suit, no sitting through boring vows, no slow dances or crappy speeches …. straight to the food, booze and music. My kinda party.

So a complete week has gone by on that big job without a word from the client. Not a returned email, not a phone call, not a "hey we went a different route." WTF. I think ill call and leave him a voicemail everyday until he decides hes going to pick up his phone. I love spending multiple days on things and not getting at least a courtesy call or email. If its a budget say its a budget, don't veil it as a legit job and run me through the ringer to price this crap for you. Do your own job f-face.

Im a lil salty today.


----------



## jmartel

> They are saying not be active outside for more than an hour at a time here.
> 
> - walden


Yeah, I was thinking about that when we were on about mile 3 of the hike. Probably shouldn't have been out in that. Oh well, I'm not dead yet.


----------



## duckmilk

> Im a lil salty today.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sounds like you need to add tequila and margarita mix to your day


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Sweet. All the fanfare of the wedding but without all the bullsh!t. No suit, no sitting through boring vows, no slow dances or crappy speeches …. straight to the food, booze and music. My kinda party.
> 
> So a complete week has gone by on that big job without a word from the client. Not a returned email, not a phone call, not a "hey we went a different route." WTF. I think ill call and leave him a voicemail everyday until he decides hes going to pick up his phone. I love spending multiple days on things and not getting at least a courtesy call or email. If its a budget say its a budget, don t veil it as a legit job and run me through the ringer to price this crap for you. Do your own job f-face.
> 
> Im a lil salty today.
> 
> - chrisstef


I got my fingers crossed for ya Stef. Don' think Billy can do that for ya though.

All you have to do to get the job is throw away the drawings. They always call after you discard the documents!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Duck. Line me up on a tall one.

Aint that the truth Paul. I got a call on Friday from a 12 phase job were doing. Hey can you send a guy or two on Tuesday? Sure ill send em, what are we doing? Ohh we're going to start phase 3. The same phase 3 ive been asking for a schedule on for a month and a half? Yup that one. I swear they all think weve got 30 guys sitting in the warehouse like its 1923 and they're building the hoover dam.

Lol @ crossed fingers. Billy could but it might look like hes stackin gang signs. How is that finger Ninja?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to hear it Stef.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's pretty frustrating, Stef. Sorry man.

Both fingers are still swollen and not super useful. Holding a cup of coffee is…uncomfortable. Can't really lift anything of any meaningful weight with my right hand. Kind of a bummer but what can ya do? Hoping it heals up enough over the next couple weeks to make a trip to the lumber yard. A few weeks after that is bow season and the these are two of my three shooting fingers.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Billy, my recommendation is physical therapy using 12 oz weights. Work your way up to 40 oz.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't let Tony talk you into his alternative healing methods Billy. I fell for that once.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... you're healed now though, right?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Can t really lift anything of any meaningful weight with my right hand.
> 
> - NinjaAssassin


Not that you have anything that big to heft anyway?

I hate filling in for people who are out, and then getting hammered when I'm not spot-on with my information. Next time I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed Tony. You are some sort of modern day Shaman.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks, Paul. I'll probably have to do something like that once the bones can take some pressure.

It really depends on Tony's alternative healing methods. Is there a release involved? Gosh I hope so!

Damn you Pez


----------



## chrisstef

Its a lot more clenching than it is releasing Ninja, I will say that.


----------



## NinjaAssassin




----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey?!!!!! How does one get the .gif to play? Please it needs to know.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

ionno. I'm just posting weblinks.


----------



## jmartel

gif files usually auto-play, Tony, though some websites make you click on them to play.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, I have no framing information to add. These boys have you covered there. But I would try to get a large SUV into that garage with just stakes where your beams would be. You may not ever park in the garage, but if and when you sell, somebody might end up hating you. It looks like you could possibly go straight in, but working in a body shop, I can assure you, those are the types of things that keep us busy in the summer. Just my .02
> 
> - john2005


John, this is worlds biggest pain in the butt garage to pull into as is. The garage doors sit parallel with the alley and there is a fence that is almost directly at where the post will be. The annoyance of trying to pull into it now is the motivation for the carport (for my wife). And in a few years when we need a new fence I'll likely address the current set up to make it easier to get into, period.

But yes, I agree that not everyone has their priorities straight that a garage should be shop and therefore their wrong opinions should be considered.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sanded down and reoiled a few cutting boards. Now they are like silk! I love having wood skills.


----------



## john2005

> .... wrong opinions should be considered.
> 
> - ToddJB


Exactly



> Sweet. All the fanfare of the wedding but without all the bullsh!t. No suit, no sitting through boring vows, no slow dances or crappy speeches …. straight to the food, booze and music. My kinda party.
> 
> - chrisstef


Right?!?


----------



## duckmilk

> John, this is worlds biggest pain in the butt garage to pull into as is. The garage doors sit parallel with the alley and there is a fence that is almost directly at where the post will be. The annoyance of trying to pull into it now is the motivation for the carport (for my wife). And in a few years when we need a new fence I ll likely address the current set up to make it easier to get into, period.
> 
> But yes, I agree that not everyone has their priorities straight that a garage should be shop and therefore their wrong opinions should be considered.
> 
> - ToddJB


OK Todd, I think I have had enough beers now to present to you another (albeit more expensive) solution. So if my ramblings are total nonsense, feel free to tell me to kiss off.

What if you build the add-on as planned, and wall the whole thing off, move your existing garage doors to the alley side so you can park as you currently do? Then wall off the current garage openings to enlarge your shop.



















22' of depth is enough to park in and the add-on would become your garage?

OK, back to drinking beer now.


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe someday, Duck, but not on the current budget.


----------



## duckmilk

Then build as planned and change it up at a later date.

Does that plan appeal to you at all?

Wife says I gotta shut down the puter now, so check in tomorrow.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, it would be a question of appealing to the Mrs. She is ultimately concerned with snow , hail, and frost. Which this will take care of, but who knows where things will go in a few years.


----------



## TheFridge

> I love having wood skills.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Anyone? Nobody?

Giggity Giggity!


----------



## racerglen

A walk back in time in my shop these days.. we bought this hi chair for my 1st born 41 years ago, when I had few tools and less knowledge 









It's solid maple, but whoever the previous owners (likely many) were had issues. There was a tray of the flip up type at one point which led to the arms being shattered at the ends. Trimmed them to get rid of that, wood filler..seat was split, reglued several times just kept splitting, thus a metal mending plate. It was white varathane to hide the years of sins, then the chair was passed to my youngest for his daughter complete with a repaint by my wife. Grand daughter will be one next month and my daughter in law decided the chair should again have a tray but only for a cake photo op usin the chair her three uncles used..
After entirely too much thought and fooling around..








Paint job being passed either to wife or D.I.L..LOL )
Baltic birch ply, two runners underneath that allow the top to be held firm to the arms and I'm keeping the off cut from the curve of the top, just in case they want to do it for #2..and she's tubbier..
Now back to my regularly scheduled program of rust resto and avoiding the blanket of Washington smoke (apparently air quality readings here peak at 10 for bad, some clown says we've hit 16..)


----------



## AnthonyReed

"gif files usually auto-play, Tony, though some websites make you click on them to play." - Thanks JAid. Yeah my issue is with the .gif I try to post here don't seem to animate, they look to be a static picture. Where as Billy's actually played. I can't seem to figure out how to post them so they animate, but I am over it again (if that effing Billy will stop mocking me).

Dear Pez,


----------



## theoldfart

Oh snap!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Here you go, Tony

How to Internet


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ba$tard.


----------



## NinjaAssassin




----------



## Mosquito

You can't upload them to LumberJocks to post them, you just have to get the URL and put a ! in front and behind the link to the picture. When you upload to LJ they convert everything to a certain sized .jpg file which have no animation abilities.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Got some stuff getting a bubble bath overnight. Will be scrubbing when I get home.










Inside is a #8, a #5, I think a #9 1/2, and a short saw crosscut saw


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're the mostest Mos. Thank you bud.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, you are a rebel bud. You obviously are above snapping up your shirt, borderline hippie behavior.


----------



## chrisstef

I disagree Shane. A tee that white deserves tp be on display. The snaps serve as a marquee to the main attraction.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane my boss is a surfer/Aikido master born and raised in Hawaii. He walks around the office bare foot; I don't have to button up.

I am no hippy but just so you are in the know; save the buttoning of a shirt for one with sleeves when you are on a date. Even then you don't have to close up more than bottom of sternum.


----------



## ToddJB

I think the obvious answer is that he got a blister on his thumb from working those buttons too much (note the bandaid), so he's going unsnapped to prevent any further festering.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Close Todd, it's a watermelon slicing wound.


----------



## chrisstef

Cutting watermelons is dangerous business. Im glad the wound wasn't worse. That outer rind is tough but the center, buttery soft. Have you guys seen any of the vids out there where people continuously put rubber bands around a watermelon til it bursts? That looks hilarious to do with your kids.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I don't know Stef. I don't think my wife would be too happy with me putting rubber bands around my kids until they burst. I'm not sure I could even get them to sit still for that.


----------



## chrisstef

Go for zip ties then.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!

Yeah I saw the watermelon burst with the bands, it looked fun.


----------



## Tim457

I don't know what rock I've been under, but I haven't seen that trick. I may just have to put down a plastic tablecloth in the yard to save the precious watermelon bits and give that a try.

Nice how to internet Billy.

And Tony, just what exactly are you doing in that gif?


----------



## chrisstef

Just got back from looking at a job at Stanley's world HQ. Just a quick trip in and out of the boiler room but did manage to take a quick look at this:










The first steam engine to power tooling at a Stanley plant to make bolts. Circa 1839.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So cool!

Thanks Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

That is cool, Demo


----------



## 7Footer

Heyyy boys


----------



## chrisstef

The flip up John Lennons …. solid.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## 489tad

I like old machinery.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww!


----------



## ToddJB

> I like old machinery.
> 
> - 489tad


You and me both, Brother.


----------



## chrisstef

Cute climber there. Kinda reminds me of a micheal jackson cover. Pre neverland ranch. No tasteless joke.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think I'll go give myself a thumb blister thinking about all those snaps.


----------



## theoldfart

Tod, lookin' for her chalk bag?


----------



## ToddJB

Stretching out the pump.


----------



## theoldfart

Crimpin's hard, but I'll bet she did it clean and on site!


----------



## walden

Nice pic Todd!

Cool you got to go to Stanley HQ Stef.


----------



## TheFridge

> - ToddJB


She looks like she's thinking: "Who am I going to dominate next?"


----------



## chrisstef

Youve been hit by, youve been struck by ….


----------



## jmartel

My #8 is now de-rusted, and the #5 needs a bit more soak time/scrubbing. The rosewood handle was apparently broken in half on the #5. Looks to be an easy fix to glue back together, though.

Also threw new shoes on the wife's bike tonight. Used zip ties this time instead of tire irons. Worked decently, don't think it saved any time, but it saved effort.


----------



## duckmilk

^ Thanks for teaching Tony new tricks Mos


----------



## Tugboater78

Tony, thats disturbing.. how did you come up with that outfit?










Breadboarding for chest lid.. 
THe panel has been sitting beside chest for at least 3 months. Figured i better get the thing on the chest already. Since i spent over an hour yesterday pulling out my tools and wiping them all down with jajoba oil and feed n wax, trying to clean the gathered dust off. May not get it done today but 1 step closer anyway.

Back to the boat in the AM, so i gotta batten down the hatches and clean up the mess around the house.


----------



## duckmilk

How's your knee Tug? It must be better since you're heading back to work.


----------



## chrisstef

Disturbing indeed.

Material is all mine if i can figure out a way to get it off a 4th floor roof deck on a city island. 20-30 sticks of machiche decking.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The disturbing part is that sparse serial killer room you are dancing around in.

Day laborers - $50.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Wait til you see my new black out shades.

Ohh were gettin paid to remove it. No day laborers though. Triple A office space housing 20 floors. All lawyers. Decking guy left it behind and doesnt want to go back for it. Probably 4k in materials.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef just go all Paul Bunyon on it. 









Had to send something to the best man from my wedding yesterday…


----------



## 7Footer

Btw - this is gold.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shades will be the icing.
Nice score Stef.

Ha! The bandolero is sexy 7'.


----------



## ToddJB

Demo, in these situations I find building a trebuchet to be the most satisfying course to solution.










Edit: I'd scale these measurements though. Exchange " for '.


----------



## 7Footer

^hahahaha! Definitely a satisfying solution.


----------



## Tugboater78

Knee still giving me fits, but with a brace and watching how i get around it aint to bad. I probably should not go back to work and take more time to let it heal, but i will just try not to strain it too much.


----------



## woodcox

My company celebrated a trailer salesman's 30th year with the company. At the luncheon they gave him an oak Kenworth and a Utility trailer. They told a story of his first week on the job when he smashed the owners car in the parking lot.


----------



## theoldfart

"just try not to strain it too much" On a working boat?


----------



## chrisstef

That's cool as hell woodcox. Smashing the bosses car the first week and then staying 30 years in a place after that is one hell of a story.

Trebuchet - yes please. We should have enough material up on that roof to make it right there. Lay a dumpster somewhere on main street and huck away. First one to hit the dumpster wins a coffee! Hit a meter maid and coffee for a week!


----------



## Mosquito

> Smashing the bosses car the first week and then staying 30 years in a place after that is one hell of a story.
> 
> - chrisstef


Probably still working to pay it off


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… the .gif of Stef I posted this morning is removed.


----------



## ShaneA

Wonder why that happened? Didn't figure too many people wandered into the insane asylum. Apparently someone must.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I honestly did not mean to offend anyone, thought it was a safe play in here with us monkeys. <meh>

What's that sayin' about if they can't take a joke?


----------



## ShaneA

The behavior in here is so tame based on what I see in some of the other threads. It is pretty rare that someone is rude in here. That is a common occurrence elsewhere, I value the inappropriate over the rude any day…but that is just me.


----------



## chrisstef

Landed the big job. Lets go to work baby.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Woot! Congratulations dude!!


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, I'm sorry for your loss.

Stef, I'm pumped for your gain. Sweetness.


----------



## ShaneA

Is this the one you were bad mouthing the other day because they didn't follow up with you in a timely manner? Feels ironic, if that is the case. With that, and the free wood you are on a roll, congrats.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Demo texts them to me all the time Todd so not a troubling loss but thank you for your sympathy all the same.


----------



## 489tad

Nice work Steff.


----------



## walden

That's what I get for working this morning. I missed the video.

Congrats Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks fellas.

Yea shane same job lol. The guy finally returned my call last night at 6:30 while i was elbow deep in taco tuesday. I should probably stop trying to guess what other people are thinking.

Nice work on the first pulled pic on the thread T! Youll be added to the plaque.


----------



## ToddJB

If the Miley Cyrus Turkey Twerk didn't get pulled then I call a miscount.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If that's true I'm honored.


----------



## walden

I bet Hog complained. He gets kind of sensitive sometimes…


----------



## Tugboater78

Ash breadboards on poplar panel..

Finally put a lid on it…



















When i get back i have to remove it and do some finish work, install a cleat on back to catch it and keep from pulling the hinges. Then a coat of black milk paint, covered by green.

Yeah gonna be tough not to strain my knee at work, but i can pull what little rank i have a not do a few things that i usually do to pick up the lazy deckhands slack.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That looks great Tug


----------



## duckmilk

Walden, sorry you missed it. Tony learned to post a gif. It was befitting his personality.

Post it again tony, for Walden's benefit


----------



## duckmilk

Looks good Tug


----------



## woodcox

Nice work tug, working lame is lame.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, looks good. Good choice on the colors too! How about a few interior pics?


----------



## duckmilk

Nice lil' truck Woodcox. Who made it? (I'm assuming you didn't?)


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks guys, interior pics will have to wait till i get back, done locked up shop. Need to get some more organization to it anyway.


















Uhmm.. well turn your screen upside down sneak peek of interior.


----------



## theoldfart

Lotta goodies in there Tug, stay safe and fair winds.


----------



## Buckethead

Fantastic Tug.


----------



## walden

Nice work Tug!


----------



## Tim457

Congrats, Steferooski, between that job and the free decking, sounds like pretty good luck.

Nice chest, Tug.


----------



## 489tad

Nice work Tug!


----------



## jmartel

Hey tug, I think you built the Australian version. It's all upsidown and such.

Looks great.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Anyone know where to get layout divider hardware? Specifically, the sliding hinge piece?


----------



## john2005

Nice box Tug.

Way to go T.

Nice on the big one Steffy.


----------



## woodcox

Duck, idk the makers name. He shows up at a lot of the trucking industry trade shows those guys go to. He has made a trailer about twice that size for our owner.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid work tugger.

Ive coined a new term. "The shadow turtle". Your typical job site turtle is a guy that seems all right the first time you talk to him but as the days wear on he begins to open up and come out of his shell telling you his whole life story. Now a shadow turtle is rare but it seems like my lead supervisor is dealing with one right now. If my guy is shoveling a pile, hes right behind him with a bag. Drops sheetrock, right behind him to pick it up. The rare and elusive shadow turtles are to be feared. It takes great lengths to separate yourself from a shadow turtle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent Tug.

Shadow turtle? Hmm. He has a crush, brown-noser?

Here is a re-post for you Duck:


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I think dude's in love with my red headed foreman. Ginger crush.


----------



## jmartel

Orange Crush. Catchy song.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony loves REM


----------



## AnthonyReed

LAWL…. !!!

I am giggling at my pc.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Tony, it's just as cute as I remember


----------



## chrisstef

Chirp Chirp. Bucha crickets up in hurr today. Im gonna have some coffee.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thursdays, I think Thursdays are feeding days and they all get distracted.

Coffee is a good call. Did you ever coax your boss to get an espresso maker?


----------



## ToddJB

I'm draggin' today. Black Tea just ain't cuttin it. Had a buddy over last night, going though a rough patch, so I figured I'd put him to work to get his mind off of it. He helped me build a new back gate for our fence, which then turned into a marathon therapy/hug-fest. Didn't get to bed til after midnight.


----------



## Pezking7p

[email protected] turtle. I think it's best to make a few passes at the shadow turtle. Let them know that if this thing is going to go down, they're going to be on the bottom in a way that requires therapy after the fact.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good man Todd. Sorry about your soft-touch buddy though.

Funny ba$tard Pez!


----------



## chrisstef

Ha Pez! I told my boy the same thing. Just strike up a conversation starting with "So my boyfriend and I were making sandwiches after bath time last night ….".

Sucks about the hug fest Todd. Hopefully you helped old boy out though. Sounds like a real tenderoni evening though.

No espresso maker. A guy who runs a masonry company a town over has one though. I like to pop over there once in a while and steal a cup of nectar.

That gif ^ ...... opinions on tie clips and cuff links? Ill leave the obvious off colored cuffs and collar alone. I vote ya for cuff links and no on a full tie clip.


----------



## Mosquito

I am a yes on cufflinks and no on tie clips myself. I'll occasionally use a tie tack, but don't like to because of the hole it leaves


----------



## ToddJB

I think cuff links look nice, but are a far more uncomfortable way to wear your shirt. If I had to do it daily I'd button up.

I'm surprised you hear you don't like tie clips, Demo. I'd think you'd get sick of your tie flopping around consider how often you have to bend over.


----------



## AnthonyReed

(Mother of pearl are my great-granddad's and the black pair are an old set of dad's)

Not fond of tie clips or tacks. So I am in with the majority on that I guess. I love cuff links. French cuffs are fun too.


----------



## ToddJB

^ I figured yours were snaps.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some are; why do bankers feel a need to pigeon-hole my attire to strictly snaps?


----------



## jmartel

I'm morally opposed to suits, ties, dress shirts, and slacks as a general rule.

I knew I found the correct area of the country when I was made fun of in a couple interviews for wearing a suit. And these were office jobs.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Nice floral pattern on the couch.

I wear jeans and a tee shirt to work


----------



## Pezking7p

Official make style guides are a NO on all tie clips. Cuff links are fine and dandy but I would save them for more formal occasions or for French cuffs only.

Fun fact, you're also not supposed to wear a tie underneath a button down collar.

#themoreyouknow


----------



## chrisstef

No ties under oxfords …. noted.

SOTS fashion edition.

Don't let em get ya down Tony. We all know youre more than an open button down and a white tee.

Happy Bday to my dude. And yes, he gets those ears from his old man.


----------



## Mosquito

I usually only wear cuff links with french cuffs. I've only got 3 sets of cuff links at the moment. A set of black onyx from my grandpa via my dad (as well as a matching set of studs), a pair of wooden cufflinks my wife (girlfriend at the time) got me, and a set of purple ones I wore at my wedding.


----------



## Mosquito

In less fashionable and more naive speak…

Having no stationary tools other than my scroll saw, and certainly none on 220v…. what kind of plug do 220v tools typically have? 3-prong, 4-prong?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy cake day baby Stef!!! Cute bugger.


----------



## chrisstef

Most likely a 3 prong Mos. In circular fashion. My tablesaw has a twist lock similar to a generator.


----------



## JayT

> In less fashionable and more naive speak…
> 
> Having no stationary tools other than my scroll saw, and certainly none on 220v…. what kind of plug do 220v tools typically have? 3-prong, 4-prong?
> 
> - Mosquito


Configuration depends on amperage, # of wires and grounding. (This is for non locking plugs, there's a different chart for locking ones)


----------



## JayT

unjam


----------



## Mosquito

So if a person where looking to future proof a shop space before they insulated (say a garage they are soon to acquire… ), what would you run, and what plugs?


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - I went with an 15a quad outlet every 8-10' or so. I feel that around where your power tools are going to be a good idea would to run a double outlet of 110v and a single 220 in a 2 gang box. This way you can accommodate either voltage at all the locations. Wherever youre going to be hand tooling / charging / tinkering I would go with a quad outlet all 110v. Lots and lots of circuits. I dunno what you've got for a panel in the garage but go with as many slots as you can. I think mine is a 20 slot with only 7 or 8 used but it leaves me a ton of room for expansion.

Like a dis:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Raco-4-in-Square-2-Gang-Exposed-Work-Cover-for-Duplex-and-GFCI-Devices-915C/100541807


----------



## Mosquito

I'll have to report back and ask more questions once I've got access to it again. I know there's a bunch of 110 outlets around the garage, and there's a single 30amp 220 outlet right by the panel. I'll be looking at the panel in more detail and determining what's set up where, and if I want to redo anything. Figured better to get that figured out before I do anything else (insulate, etc).

Any harm in putting a 220 outlet on the other side of the stud as a 110?

I'm avoiding work, so been thinking a lot about that stuff lately. I was planning on a dedicated circuit for lights, as my parents' garage all the outlets (except the one for the central vac) shared a breaker with the overhead lights. If you blew the breaker you'd be in a dark garage unless the door was open lol


----------



## chrisstef

I don't see any harm in it but im not very well versed in sparkyism. You can also wire all of your 220's in succession as you wont be using more than one at a time. That'll save you a bunch of wire. Definitely lights on their own circuit. Might wanna dedicate a 20A circuit for a dust collector too.

Is it a sub panel in the garage Mos?

Use the grizzly shop layout jammy on their site. It helped me a ton.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been playing with the grizzly shop layout tool a bunch, kinda fun. It's got a sub panel in the shop (detached), being fed off a 100amp breaker on the main panel at the house.

Probably gonna be over-thinking things, but I would just rather get it all done before I insulate and sheetrock.


----------



## chrisstef

I think youre on the right track Mos. Plan it out then attack. Good deal on all ready having a sub. That'll save ya some clams because wire aint cheap.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, the garage/shop space was a huge bonus on this house. It's a 24×28 garage on a foundation, with the sub-panel. To me, that saved a LOT of time and money (realistically would have been a couple years before we'd have been able to build anything). We also don't have to justify the expense of building a shop either. "Will we be here long enough to justify building a shop?". Shop is already built, just have to finish it to my liking. Spending the money to wire, insulate, sheetrock and paint isn't so hard when the building is already there


----------



## Mosquito

I suppose I could add that the inspection went well, just a minor improper electrical box for outdoor use under the 3-season porch, non-working whole home humidifier, and a noisy draft inducer motor that we asked seller to take care of, and they agreed. Otherwise the inspector said he was very impressed with the house. Attic has ~14-16" of blown fiberglass, and he said it's so clean up there it's comparable to new construction.

Furnace and A/C are old, though, so we'll be squirelling away some funds to pad their eventual replacement or failure. Inspector said at almost 40 years old we'd be hard pressed to find a new A/C unit to last that long. Air coming out of the vents at 60°, and the furnace was working just as well. Just warned us that they're at the end of their expected lifespan, so anticipate replacing them "down the road".

Now I'm finally starting to get excited, now that that part's over with


----------



## chrisstef

That's great new Mos. I found that the inspection was the most nerve wracking part of buying / selling a house. That and forking over all the closing costs.

Milkshakes and French fries for squirts bday dinner. Im down with that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome Mos, congrats Bud.

Fries and shakes sound tasty.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, this is a pretty decent video around 220.

I use 12g in the shop walls except for my 50amp outlet for my welder.

I use 20amp outlets as some of my tools pull more than 15amp or if you have more than one thing running that might pull more than a combined 15amps.

For 220 think of where you're going to put your big machines that you might have wired that way. TS, DP, Planer, DC, etc.

As many dedicated lines to breakers that you can afford, the better.

These are the 220v outlets I use.


----------



## walden

Happy Birthday to the wee one Stef!

Good luck Mos. You're almost there.

You're a good man Todd. I hate it when it comes down to hugs.

I won't pigeon hole you Tony. Try new things. Snaps, buckles, whatever it takes.

I'm in the middle of my Fall inventory check at the cabin. A few things to sell and a few things to get before the snow starts flying.


----------



## 489tad

Happy BDay Stef JR!

Four tens this week. Off tomorrow.


----------



## ToddJB

Missed little demo's pic. His hat says "HAPPY", boy behind him needs one that says "JEALOUS AS HELL OVER DAT CUPCAKE"


----------



## jmartel

One more day and then off until the 8th.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy BD Lil' Stef.

I have some gold cufflinks that belonged to my gdad with our initial engraved in them, just don't have a shirt to wear them with.

Mos, is the garge finished onb the inside? If not, you can run an extra single hot wire thru the studs to accomodate any extra 220's you may need. In my experience, you can't have enough outlets.

Inspection? What's that? Oh wait, I've heard of that. We live in the country and just wire it to suit our needs.


----------



## Buckethead

So to recap; blast REM for teh gheyness then go on to have a cuff links/French cuff/tie clip discussion. Check.


----------



## johnstoneb

Mos
+1 Todd
I dropped in 3 when I built my shop If I did it again I would put in a couple more. The one for my TS I put in ceiling off the end of the fence extension It is out of the road and I don't have a cord running across the floor.
I did put the rest about 6ft up on the wall. DC is on one in corner and BS could be on one if I ever convert it.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, this is a pretty decent video around 220.
> 
> I use 12g in the shop walls except for my 50amp outlet for my welder.
> 
> I use 20amp outlets as some of my tools pull more than 15amp or if you have more than one thing running that might pull more than a combined 15amps.
> 
> For 220 think of where you re going to put your big machines that you might have wired that way. TS, DP, Planer, DC, etc.
> 
> As many dedicated lines to breakers that you can afford, the better.
> 
> These are the 220v outlets I use.
> 
> - ToddJB


Thanks for the info Todd. I actually just discovered that youtube channel (askmediy) last night, and watched all the videos he had relating to 220 outlets (and a few others).

Duck, it is not finished on the inside yet, it's uninsulated and no sheetrock. That's sort of why I wanted to sort all the wiring out first, so I can hopefully at least insulate before winter rolls around.


----------



## duckmilk

Bucket, I listened to that REM clip. I'm more into things like (original) Journey, Garth Brooks, Loggins & Messina, Don Williams, Fleetwood Mac, George Strait, Lionel Richie…oh wait…did my age just show through?


----------



## duckmilk

Mos, I'm just lucky to have access to a retired sparky who has helped me out alot on the previous shop and our current place.


----------



## Pezking7p

Duck, are those bands or museum exhibits?

Jk I love all music. I used to have a friend who was like a tour manager for Stevie nicks. While performing a Google search just now I discovered that there was a band member who shares the same last name as my old friends…??? We're my friends relatives of fleetwood Mac members? The world may never know. Probably as close as I'll come to a famous person.


----------



## duckmilk

Unless you jump into bed with one ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Hey pez …


----------



## Pezking7p

Hey-O!


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## ToddJB

Is that Adele in the Kill Bill outfit?


----------



## walden

No words Pez other than "erf…"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who said REM was ghay Bucket?


----------



## DanKrager

Congratulations, Mos. Finding a house with shop almost ready to go is a rare treat.

Two thoughts. I still haven't hard wired my shop for 220 after 15 years, and I have nine 220v machines. (It was wired with 110 duplex every four feet!) I have two 220v extension cords that I move from machine to machine as needed. Won't work in a multi-person shop, but it works for me alone. At first I was annoyed with swapping out, but over time I found that those extra few seconds to think about what I'm about to do saved my bacon more than once… In a "find out what works" mode, the cord could more than pay for itself by clearly defining where you really want to use stuff by actually using it, which is different from daydreaming about it. I don't care what kind of software planning tool…it's still daydreaming IMHO!

Secondly, with the wisdom of hindsight several times over, I've found that external wiring is so much handier to change than when it is buried. And, trust me, things change. If you go this route, you have more time to determine where things will be. You can go ahead and insulate and skin it without worrying about those pesky outlets, too. I sort of enjoy working with the conduit, and pulling the wire. I'm not going to say it's pretty, but a shop is a shop, a place where function trumps aesthetics most of the time, IMHS.

One critical shop planning tip I used in this set up that worked out really well for me was to establish a "standard" length (in my case 10') to provide space and support for. I also considered then, what I would have to do to cut much longer lengths, and now I have a convenient arrangement that is deceptively compact, yet can handle 15' lengths or more with very little change. Everything is liftable with a pallet jack, but the things that need to be moved for long material are on casters, and are storage, not other machines. Not more than one thing needs to be moved for any machine to handle the longer lengths.

I'm done. Gong back to my corner now.
DanK

Carry on.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Did a bit of fancy veneer work to send out in a package to Lat today. Figured stef would appreciate the love.


----------



## duckmilk

^Wise words as always.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those hearts will never make it through the usps.


----------



## jmartel

That whole thing went inside an envelope. Should arrive fine.

Also, in response to Bill Cosby…


----------



## Buckethead

Lol Pez. That's my jam! (This is how we do it)


----------



## chrisstef

Thats adorabubs jmart.

Montell jordan bucket?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You guys still need some counseling.

Muchos propos to Duck for the kind care package. He must have noticed my back goes on for miles. The back scratchers are sweet. Thanks bud. The girls are fighting over them;-)


----------



## Pezking7p

Stefan, it's the accompanying song from the .gif of Adele in a kill bill suit. Songs been in my head for at least a day.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## TheFridge

Mos, unless you have a 3hp + machine, #12 will be good for everything you could possibly want.

You will never need a 4 wire cable for a basic motor operated machine (table saw, jointer, planer, etc ect)


----------



## TheFridge

They look better in the pics than they do in person. Found it hard to do what I wanted with what I have but hell, they're just file handles. one of those things that just kind of drag on and you say eff it and just finish it. I really messed up when I forgot to get some epoxy and just used tb3 on the ferrules. It was fine until the brass got hot. Lesson learned. Now I'll go cry myself to sleep in shame and disappointment.

Todd, I think I could use your buddy right now. I need a hug.


















Edit: and you gotta love it when you lose your internet connection during an online FF draft and it drafts Jordy Nelson for you in the 2nd. It really stings.


----------



## Buckethead

> Thats adorabubs jmart.
> 
> Montell jordan bucket?
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## chrisstef

With any luck you hopefully got kelvin benjamin in the 3rd fridge. Handles look buttery. Ill also volunteer for a hug session if ya need it.

Thanks bucket. That went perfect with my morning rest on the porcelain captains chair.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

No Benjamin but I got CJ Anderson in the 4th. Broncos Rbs are but a step up from a Giants RB.

FYI I'm one of those awkward, my arms under your arms, kind of huggers. I like to be swaddled.

Edit: and thanks guys. You really helped with my self esteem this morning.


----------



## jmartel

Handles look nice, Fridge. At some point, when I get a bigger shop I want to pick up one of those mini-lathes to turn tool handles and knobs/pulls from. That's about all I'd need it to do. Hell, maybe I'll make a jig for my corded drill to use for the few times I'll need it. I used my drill press successfully on some plane knobs for the swap, but it was a bit less than ideal.


----------



## walden

Fridge: The handles look great. And don't beat yourself up too much. I am one of those woodworkers that hates a project right after I'm done because all I see are the mistakes. But after a few weeks go by, the mistakes are forgotten and I like the piece quite a bit.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah Fridge, don't beat yourself up. All your buddies here will take care of that for ya.


----------



## Tugboater78

BRK


----------



## TheFridge

You guys are too nice. I feel better about letting my sensitive side show. Now I have to pull my pants back up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a fine shipment and packaging you received BRK! Nice work Duck.


----------



## chrisstef

X2


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, get it.


----------



## ToddJB

You're rocking two of these now? Sweet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My cranium is huge, freakishly so.


----------



## Mosquito

I still haven't done anything with my treadle sewing machine base yet… had it for like 2 years now


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll let you know…


----------



## ToddJB

I'm telling ya, butcher block top, with a long arbor on pillow blocks with an array of stones, wheels, and buffers. It'd be da bidnezzz.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You two should heed your banker.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I told her it was like a baby's arm holding an apple….


----------



## Mosquito

That's actually what I was thinking about doing Todd. A threaded rod as the arbor, so I can put a wheel on it wherever. Use it for restoration stuff


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

I scooped em both. Probably just slap a top on em and sell em. Maybe some lacquer on the bases.


----------



## Tim457

> I m telling ya, butcher block top, with a long arbor on pillow blocks with an array of stones, wheels, and buffers. It d be da bidnezzz.
> 
> - ToddJB


+1. In fact that's such a good idea now I need to pick up the next treadle sewing machine I find cheap. Curse you.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Mosquito

Some sweet lookin' stuff there Tony


----------



## Tim457

That is some cool stuff, Tony. I don't know why but I was expecting more boring. Maybe slight variations on the same basic shape.

Here's what I've been up to. Started out just wanted some practice with making a stool so it's very scrap pine that was once used as the backer for circular saw cuts. It's stalled right now because I don't have anything to follow the gouge up with before a scraper so I'm planning to make Paul Sellers' round bottom plane.









I don't have a hollow auger so the tenons were made by drawing a circle, sawing the shoulder and chiseling down. Pretty tedious. No I didn't at all have to bacon wrap one of the sausages so if would fit tighter.


----------



## chrisstef

> I told her it was like a baby s arm holding an apple….
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Or "this is my boy stef".


----------



## bandit571

One of two yard sale finds today…









Atkins No. 50 coping saw….$1
and this blue thingy..









Air cut off tool..with case. $5

Rather a skimpy day on the yard sale trail…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol Tug.

Check it you chodes…..









Paint done, lights and air cleaner up. Garage door needed some work and I paid that done. A man's got his limits.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Red. Heck of a lot bigger than my shop it looks like.


----------



## chrisstef

Always pay for garage door stuff. Good call Red. Them damn things take a damn scientist to figure out. Plumb, level, and square …. I aint got that in me. Nevermind those springs. Ever have one of those puppies come free on ya? Missile.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red - is the space any bigger than the last one?


----------



## ToddJB

Got a rough quote of about a grand for the trusses delivered clips included. That's 11 standard and 1 gable.

Building out the rest of my materials to get a rough scope of the whole project.


----------



## Pezking7p

space odyssey cane is hilarious.

That's a good price, Todd. especially delivered.

Fridge, I love your knobs, they look very smooth and make me want to feel them.

Tim, How do you feel about the stool making process so far? I want to build a shop stool, but I feel like it could take a few weeks time. I also don't have any gouges, or round planes, or almost anything for hollow work except a sander. Is it even possible?


----------



## walden

Hahaha. BRK called you guys chodes…oh, wait a minute.

Tony: the craftsmanship is amazing, but some of the finished projects are a bit creepy.


----------



## ToddJB

In addition the trusses I think this is my material list:

3 posts - 6"x6"x8'
2 beams - 3"x14"x24' (too big?)
15 sheets of ply - 4×8x 5/8?
Roofing material for about 700 sqft
16 - 2×6x12 (rafters to tie new roof to exisiting)
10 - 2×4x10 (bracing new beams into existing wall)

Then I need a cross beam (red line) to sit on the 3 posts, and under the two beams the trusses will sit on. Since I'll have a center pot I'm not sure if it would be less expensive to laminate a few 2Xs together or if getting a full length beam would be less expensive. Full distance is 22' so the gap from post to post would be 11'oc.

Also another consideration is footers for the posts. Would you do those tubes, fill them with concrete and put those concrete-to-wood post brackets in?

Anything else I'm forgetting?


----------



## chrisstef

Panel question .. Do you suppose women find it relaxing to talk?


----------



## Tim457

Nice Red.

Pez, I started this as practice for two parts of making a carved chair like a Windsor chair and to drill and fit legs. That's been fun and I have learned way more than I expected. Turned out good enough I should have started with better than scrap wood. I don't see how you could do it without something to hollow out, but a sander is possible if you're dedicated. Even with a 1-1/4" gouge it was quite a lot of chopping to get down to depth. I'd like to try a scorp to see how that compares.

Todd I wish I could even pretend to be able to give you some advice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Not sure what their motivation is.

It takes so much training to get one to be quiet on a regular basis.

Why do you ask? What do you have going?


----------



## chrisstef

I ask because im pretty sure that my wife, bless her heart, talked for 2 consecutive hours once i got home. I find it odd because she ran around all day gettin ready for dudes party tomorrow snd complained how tired she was. If youre so tired how could you talk so much? When im tired i want quiet, no talk time.


----------



## woodcox

I've asked that question. In short, they feel the need to keep their mouths up with their brains. Crazy numbers that show the difference between how many words spoken a day compared to men, even how many times they blink a day.

Mine has admitted it bothers her to see me take a friggin nap!


----------



## AnthonyReed

In that context it just means she loves you and wants to share her day with you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Napping is an irritant? Sorry Woodcox.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pics Tony. I'll echo Walden though, at least one was one I wouldn't feel comfortable holding on to. Looks too much like a woman's toy.

Red, great movement on the shop setup. You'll be there soon and can finish that dining room set.

2 beams - 3"x14"x24' (too big?) 
I think you could go with something smaller than 3"x14". Maybe a couple of 2×12x24' lvl beams wuld be less expensive.

16 - 2×6×12 (rafters to tie new roof to exisiting) 
Your trusses are the rafters aren't they? 2×4s to brace the trusses to each other and the plywood roof sheathing will tie everything together? Once plywood is screwed into everything, it will become very rigid.

Then I need a cross beam (red line) to sit on the 3 posts, and under the two beams the trusses will sit on. 
Your gable truss should do that job. Alternative, a single 2×6x22' board laid flat will do.

Would you do those tubes, fill them with concrete and put those concrete-to-wood post brackets in? 
You can use those tubes, but they are a little pricey. As an alternative, you are digging the hole anyway so just put the concrete into it, level the tops and install post anchors on top of the concrete while it is still wet. If you need to, frame some wood scraps around the tops of the lower holes to make it all level.

Do you suppose women find it relaxing to talk? 
No, they're just trying to find a topic for an excuse to get into a fight with you.

Disclaimer: My info is worth just what you paid for it.


----------



## DanKrager

Statistics show that women talk at least twice as much as men, mostly because we say "WHAT?" so much. LAWL!

DanK


----------



## 7Footer

Handles look good Fridge, don't be so hard on urself. Upgrade from the NetZero(Juno) and maybe your internetz problems will go away. ;-)

Dang you guys are busy today.

Dood Stef, idk but I think women just like to talk more, in general. My wife is talker, big time - Often she'll make me stand in the bathroom while she is showering to listen to her work stories, I hate it! But on the flipside I can stand there and enjoy the view. I could go on and on about her endless talking…. Nice Singer stands btw.


----------



## theoldfart

Yes dear, uh huh, sure ok, whatever…...........................


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- kinda crazy. The garage door guy tool me about a couple service calls he's had where there was blood sprayed on the wall from DIY spring changeouts gone wrong. I know little about them, and don't care to. Couple hundos and that guy had that door singin by the time he left. Worth it.



> Red - is the space any bigger than the last one?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I lost 4 feet in width, gained 2 in depth. And gained about 3 ft in ceiling height. Still wish it was bigger, but ya know…we make it work. There's a couple other woodworker in my street, so that should be cool.

Funny Todd is sketching the big build and I'm considering paying my shed built. Seems like I just built a shed last year. Not gung-ho about building another.


----------



## chrisstef

See woodcox thats my problem. I cant ask the question because every time it pops in my head she been doin some talkin and ill be damned if im giing to spur further talking points. Case in point, guys only think when provoked to.

Wasnt even about her day, it was completely random. She was talkin bout if id try some apple chicken sausage with veggies n crap. Wtf made you think about that? Pretty sure i lost consciousness mid way through the schpiel.

That may be acceptable 7. Catch a quick show then Get it steamy enough in there and you can sit on the crapper n read. Just go wow, yup, uh huh, no way from time to time.

Drew melon blood tonight. F clamps clamped to a beam was a bad idea.


----------



## theoldfart

^ ow! That's gotta hurt.


----------



## Buckethead

> In that context it just means she loves you and wants to share her day with you.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Single guy understands women better than all these married. Bros?

If you think about it, of course he does. ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

^ because he has identified the signals to bail in an effort to remain unwed


----------



## walden

^That's how he is able to romance them in the produce isle…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> ^That s how he is able to romance them in the produce isle…
> 
> - walden


QFT!!!


----------



## jmartel

My wife has luckily been able to tell when my eyes start to glaze over and generally stops her stories right about then.

Guess I should think about packing if we're leaving for vacation in 12 hours.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Actually it was about her day, it was all the crap she encountered (via friends, reading, radio, etc..) though out the day: every thing she gathered on her outings. She is bringing it home and downloading all her findings, listening for your input (because she respects you) and hoping that her discoveries strengthen/make better her nest and nest mates.

Ever have a pet cat? They bring their kills home to share with those they love. It's kind of like that. It's bonding and a type of gift giving.

Just be honored that you are viewed so highly, give her a pat and reward her efforts.

You want pets you have to take care of them….


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Duck.

You are right that the trusses are my rafters but they do not provide the section off pitched roof that gets built onto the existing roof.


----------



## stan3443

Todd your beams at red line can be 2-2×8 their not holding up much. But if you get 12 regular trusses and just sheath the outside of one you don't need a beam or third post. You need a 24" x 24"footer under each corner then use 12" sono tube to grade. Yes you need all of a triple 14" lam to span 22 ft


----------



## duckmilk

Young hormones getting themselves into a huff. Listen, respond and love and support your spouse if you want to keep her.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Stan that's helpful. You speak about this as if you know what you're doing. What's your background? The rest of these guys blabber enough that I know what they do.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, get some professional opinions. I'm just going by what I have built and what has worked for me. I don't have any city codes I have to follow, and sometimes I have had to beef up a couple of things.

Do what you need to keep it from falling down and to keep from getting a citation from the city.


----------



## TheFridge

My wife likes to quiz me on what she was talking about. So I have no choice. It can be painful.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, ask your truss guy what support the gable end truss needs.


----------



## duckmilk

> My wife likes to quiz me on what she was talking about. So I have no choice. It can be painful.
> 
> - TheFridge


Mine too


----------



## August

Tony
Love those pearls.

Steff
Your son is getting big

Jay-t
Moss
Regarding the 220 plug coming from two different country 
There is really no standard on the plug????
Just plain codes per state.
But if the plug is going to be plug in and out a lot
I'll suggest the twist style
Have bund of them if you need some?
You just might have to buy the female receptacle.
Hit me up if you need some.

Morning rant
Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## Tim457

> Actually it was about her day, it was all the crap she encountered (via friends, reading, radio, etc..) though out the day: every thing she gathered on her outings. She is bringing it home and downloading all her findings, listening for your input (because she respects you) and hoping that her discoveries strengthen/make better her nest and nest mates.
> 
> Ever have a pet cat? They bring their kills home to share with those they love. It s kind of like that. It s bonding and a type of gift giving.
> 
> Just be honored that you are viewed so highly, give her a pat and reward her efforts.
> 
> You want pets you have to take care of them….
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Haha, priceless.

You guys get quizzes, wow. Must have failed one too many times in making the uh huh's and yes dear's realistic enough.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony…interesting take on felines and females. Your insights are a welcomed read. Doesn't even matter if they are accurate or true, because they are always interesting.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think Shane just told me I was full of sh1t.


----------



## ShaneA

Lol, I didn't mean it exactly like that T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh.


----------



## bandit571

Got chased out of the Dungeon Shop late last night…..by a pair of BATS flying by at eyeball level…

Boss has decreed they HAVE to be gotten out of there…NOW!

No windows for them to sneak in or out off, just the stairwell door. Not sure HOW they get down there, even.

Might have to go Bat Hunting…..fishing net may be needed…..


----------



## jmartel

Bandit, that reminds me of the Bat scene in the movie the Great Outdoors.


----------



## Pezking7p

I've been told that women use chatting as a way of acknowledgement and emotional comfort. That's why the silent treatment is so bad, because you are refusing to acknowledge them on any level. It's like you're saying they don't exist.

I personally think this is why they talk so much. To connect emotionally and acknowledge others.

Found out my craigslist mOrtiser has been dropped. The fence was bowed, which led me to discover the crack in the fence. Luckily it's sturdy enough that I made an auxiliary fence and flattened that. Made 24 mortises in 2 hours after that.


----------



## jmartel

Windy as hell in central WA and major dust storms to go through. Nearly got blown off the road a few times. Seems to have died down a bit now that we are closer to Spo-compton.


----------



## john2005

Heh heh, T is Def a an interesting read. And possibly a witty spin on the truth. ...

Bummer Jblow. Visability is up to about 5 miles due to smoke. Last night you could barely see 5 blocks.


----------



## chrisstef

Turned this mothah out. No injuries. No vomit. No poo thrown. But lost a giant number 3 balloon.


----------



## jmartel

Smoke in Montana near St. Regis is nasty. Can't see much.










It's only 5pm. Shouldn't be looking like Sunset this early.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone poop in the bouncy house, stef?


----------



## 489tad

Going to a party tomorrow. We were asked to bring some wine. What's a Jock to do. Bring this and drink beer. 
I been working in the shop today. It's about time! 
Later you lovely bunch of knuckle dragers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad to hear it went off without major incident Stef. Looks like a wonderland for the little guys.

Safe travels JWander.

Have a good time Dan.


----------



## Pezking7p

That's a pretty big back yard.

What's goin on in Cali Tony?

Just got home from wife's work party at the owners' lake house. Boats 'n' Hoes. I was surprised at how crappy of a job they did on trim work in a million dollar house made for two guys who own a home building company.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not a thing Pez:


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like a helluva party, Demo.

Batching out some blocks.


----------



## 7Footer

Tony that is good stuff, pretty spot on.

Stef I don't know what it is but I have this thing that I don't ever want to drop a deuce in front of wifey. This is no lie, in the 7 years we've been together I've never even purposely farted in front of her (only a couple time in my sleep)... Getting personal on ya. But seriously I don't know another dude who is like that, I don't know why I am, it doesn't bother me at all to tell her I'm gonna go to the bano and tear it up. LOL! But the talking thing, yeah my wife is a talker in general (Brazilians) it's brutal sometimes… She does the same thing Fridge said even, she tests me, and usually she tests me when I wasn't paying attention…

Holy crap Stef, your backyard is UGE…. Awesome.

August - JayT and Mos have very limited experience with the "female receptacle" ;-)

Lawl, Bats

John said JBlow (Butt-head voice)...... Super windy down here too, finally getting a little bit of much needed rain though.

Hey Todd u have any extra mouths for a #60-1/2 laying around?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol no poo that im aware of. Had one kid get wrapped up in the netting but he made it out all right. 
I think its the perspective. Its not that big.

Batch o' blocks is lookin nice todd. That 140 is a great plane.

7 youre a freak. I can understand not droppin heat in front of the wiz, but farting? What do you do when you gotta queef? Hold it? Go to another room? You need to get over your fear and just pin her down and fart on her head.


----------



## Tugboater78

Teabag…


----------



## ToddJB

7, I do not. There are two 60.5s there. One I'm fixing for a buddy, and the others a keeper.


----------



## 7Footer

Hahahahah. Yeah I usually just dip into another room… it's not a fear, she hears me rippin em off in the bathroom sometimes. .. one day I'll say screw it and just let er rip.. lol

A while back John gave me the name of that nhplaneguy on ebay and I sent him two messages and the sob never replied… still need to fix the 60.5 of my buddies that I dropped.


----------



## 489tad

Women love fart jokes!
Nice restore Todd. 
Tony with some art pics. 
I'll get about an hour of shop time today. 
Stef I was laughing when you were discussing. Wifey, what are you laughing at? guy from CT wants to know why women talk so much. She shook her head and went back to work.


----------



## john2005

Sorry for the no response 7, try this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plane-Bottom-Stanley-Bailey-No-60-Block-Plane-Eccentric-Plate-/171896260228?hash=item2805d0c684

Edit, free shipping


----------



## chrisstef

When that day comes ill give you your man card back 7.

Big fat couch day today. All that partyin yesterday wore a brother out. Might clean up a lil dovetail box i scored later.

Lol dan. Maintaining my solid reputation with women i see.


----------



## chrisstef

This is for you Dan


----------



## TheFridge

My old lady doesn't care if it doesn't stink. So I let it blow.


----------



## TheFridge

Fartin on a child's head is off limits too. Unless she can't see it happening. Then it's fair game.


----------



## ToddJB

Ridin' Dirty


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Not a lot of people here in the campgrounds, from the fires and weather. Have cell service, surprisingly. Lots of wind and rain today.


----------



## john2005

Lots of wind and rain here today too. Looks like they brought the mountains back.

Jcamp, if you go though Missoula on the way home, hit me up. Be nice to see another LJ in person.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Hung out with my little buddy until the bus came to take him to kindergarten. I am a sad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Buck up little trooper and you have a good day baby Billy.


----------



## ToddJB

First day of kindergarten will get me all sideways too, Billy.


----------



## ToddJB

Mine started his first day of (Home) pre-school - the Mrs. love this kind of stuff.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's awesome man. Also, my younger boy has that same shirt.

Are you two going to be homeschooling him throughout or just for preschool?


----------



## ShaneA

What kind of preschool allows for bare feet?


----------



## ToddJB

Still up for debate.

The Mrs, I think, really wants to home school for awhile. I'm all about public school. Though our local schools have pretty crumby elementary's. Charter schools might be the middle ground for the first few years, but we'll see. Jack's 3, so we've got about a year and half to figure it out.

Edit: Shane, likely she had to convince him to put pants on for the picture.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sure home school will teach you how to read and cipher but where will you learn to wait patiently till the dumb kid gets it or to knife-fight? Oh and chicks, no chicks in home school…


----------



## ShaneA

Tony makes good points. Chicks and knife fights are real world skills, that need to be developed and nurtured.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Ah, yeah it's the opposite with me and my wife. I'm all for home schooling and she's not.

Tony, if you're not knife-fighting with your kids on a regular basis, you're a pretty terrible parent. There really isn't a better feeling than the first time your little screamer cuts you good enough to need over 40 stitches from one laceration. I'm getting teary-eyed just thinking about it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Oh! See? Shows you that it is good that I remain absent from the gene pool contribution.

My parenting skills lack in every way.

Heart touching remembrance you shared Billy.


----------



## TheFridge

Every cut is a lesson I say.

Edit: my almost 4 year old son thinks putting little girls in head locks and dragging them around the playground at daycare is fun.

Unfortunately the daycare frowns upon such actions.

I tried to tell him the proper way is to grab a big stick so you don't have to choke them out. A lot easier that way.


----------



## Tim457

End of an Era, Billy. Soon enough he'll want you to drop him off far enough away that no one else can see you.

As a teacher I'm all for homeschooling. Public schools simply will not handle the individual needs of children so it doesn't take much else than effort for a parent to do better. To learn social skills all you really need is some other group activity to get them involved in. There are homeschool sports and music programs and some people will group together where one does math one does reading, science, etc. But my wife's not for it either, she doesn't think they'll get enough social interaction.

Hah, Fridge is spicy.


----------



## woodcox

So… flags-a-flyin in pickup truck beds are a popular thing around here now. Why?


----------



## Tugboater78

> So… flags-a-flyin in pickup truck beds are a popular thing around here now. Why?
> 
> - woodcox


You live in redneckville too?


----------



## AnthonyReed

'cause 'MERICA! That's why.

Hippy.


----------



## theoldfart

WC, we have 'em here in Western Mass as well with the usual Rebel and Don't Tread flags. Think there is a correlation between cerebral capacity and flag size (among other things)!


----------



## Pezking7p

Because 'murica, that's why.

Holy crap that's a giant 3 year old. He should go straight to giant school.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I spelled it wrong? Is that what you are telling me? Cryptic bastage.

Oh and Stef what is the story with the Italian bread, for the clueless such as me?


----------



## chrisstef

The bread is, in my opinion, the best damn bread money can buy. Cut a loaf in half and make yourself a sammich and you'll need two aspirin from the work out. Dan is originally a Waterbury guy and I figured he'd know all about Milite's. You can only get the stuff in like 3 surrounding towns from Waterbury. I used to have big moms import the stuff to me when I lived on the other side of the river. I'd make an hour ride home from college for a pot of her sauce and a loaf of bread then lock the door in my dorm room and facecheese it with the homeys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding.

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I spelled it wrong? Is that what you are telling me? Cryptic bastage.
> 
> Oh and Stef what is the story with the Italian bread, for the clueless such as me?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Holy crap. Actually I posted mine without ever reading yours!!! When I re-opened the thread I thought you were trying to quote me and call me a hippy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA!! Nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Hippy.


----------



## ToddJB

> Holy crap that s a giant 3 year old.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Ha. We get that a lot, but he's not at all, which is weird. He's in the 40%, so he's below average size. He's just now wearing 2 year old pants.


----------



## jordanp

I go away for a few days and i miss the mystery GIF that was removed… life is not fair..


----------



## Pezking7p

It involved Tony, a roll of tinfoil, chopsticks, and a tube of K-Y. You didn't miss anything.


----------



## chrisstef

Besides the worst tasting chinese leftover dinner ever. Went down easy though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes you do. Yes you do.


----------



## chrisstef

No response.

Cleaned up this lil box last night. Give her some lac love tonight


----------



## bearkatwood

I really like those dots in between the dovetails. Very nice work.


----------



## chrisstef

Theyre actually little brass screws BK. Someone peppered the box with them like the dovetails werent strong enough lol. The tops gotta have a dozen in it too.

I also cant take credit for the build. I found it in an old house were about to tear down. Also found a bunch of magazines Tony might be familiar with. Hondo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a nice looking box. Share the results of the lac rub please.

Not gonna Google it Stef. You've scarred me too many times with that trap.

You blue waffle.


----------



## Pezking7p

These days it's actually pretty tough to find what blue waffle is.


----------



## chrisstef

Pardon me. It was honcho.

I also concur with your statement.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was believing you Pez, I truly was but then Demo said he couldn't find something on the interwebs.


----------



## Pezking7p

Googled it. Hilarity ensued:


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Puptent"


----------



## 489tad

Tony Stef speaks about the bread. All the areas I lived in, nothing comes close. Thanks for thinking of me Chris!


----------



## Pezking7p

"The magazine for the macho male". If that's not a thread killer, I don't know what is.

Well it's tv night so I'm drinking. Had a bottle of this when I first moved to Massachusetts is 2009. Been trying to find another bottle ever since. Brewmaster at allagash told me they only make one batch very 2 years so when it's gone it's gone. Very spicy and dry. If you like beers brewed with brettanomyces or farmhouse/saison style beers, this should be on your bucket list.










Speaking of great beers, if any west coasters can get their hands on a bottle or two of Pliney the Elder I will sell you a share of my soul if you'll send it to me. I used to have my connection when I dated the soul stealer who lived in Camarillo but it's been a long time since I had a bottle. Yummy.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice pour.


----------



## summerfi

Hellllooooo from the nether world. I've been home 8 days since June 16. Been on fires in Alaska, California, Idaho, and Washington. I'm in a motel in Coeur d'Alene, ID tonight, and will be heading to John Day, OR for another fire in the morning. Where did summer go? I can barely remember that I once had a hobby called woodworking. Will try to catch up when winter comes. What a year.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Hey glad to hear from you Bob. You stay safe out there!

I ordered a "mortised bench stop" from Lee Valley a while ago and just got it installed last night:



















It's proved to be quite a bit more convenient than a board clamped to the end of my bench top. I put it to use tonight when I was working on squaring one of the bench legs when all of a sudden…



















That pretty well sucks


----------



## Mosquito

Glad to hear you're still safe Bob.

Ninja, that sucks man. Shoot LV an e-mail with those pictures, they'll probably get you a replacement if it was a recent purchase.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Yeah man, writing up an email to them now. I had an issue with a couple of the Narex chisels I bought and brought it up to them nearly a year after purchase and they took care of it. Hopefully they'll take care of this too.


----------



## jmartel

John, not sure yet if we will be passing through Missoula. We are debating leaving Saturday and staying a night in Coeur de Alene or just staying until Sunday and going straight back. If we go straight back there probably won't be much time for a side trip. 10 hours of driving plus eating time and an extra hour or so to go through missoula.

Will keep you updated.

Hiking today in the cold and high winds at the pass. Then came down and kayaked in the sun at Lake McDonald. Not a bad day.


----------



## john2005

^No worries. Hope you got some of the rain=clear skys we got yesterday.

Bob, good to hear from you! I blame you for all the smoke FYI. 

Finally got a "small break" in the "making money at woodworking". My cousin asked me to make her a few coffee scoops like I had made her mother and she wanted to pay 25 ea. I told her she was family, don't worry about it, but she insisted and have you ever tried to argue with a woman? Well I figured if I was gonna make 3, I was gonna make a dozen. Today a local art gallery/coffee shop agreed to consign them. Just need to throw together a display board.





































So what we got there is Bocote, Black Palm (thanks Todd), marblewood, and spalted wild cherry. The last one is from our apple tree out back. I don't think the wife is gonna let that one go.


----------



## ToddJB

Those look awesome, John. Are those kits or did you source the hardware?


----------



## racerglen

Billy I had the same stop, gave up on it after breaking the threaded part often enough there was no adjustment left, they're just pot metal I think..Now using L/V's little spring loaded brass doggie, mine are the stops in the bench behind the vice.Just have to remember to keep the hole clean or it'll bind. (dang I hate feeding straight lines out at this hour of the morning…)


----------



## racerglen

dubble snarfin' post


----------



## NinjaAssassin

John, those are very nice.

It'd be a real bummer if this is the quality one should expect from these bench stops. I thought this was a reasonable alternative to a traditional planing stop. If not, I guess I'll be chopping a giant mortise sooner than I expected.


----------



## walden

Hello Bob! Glad to see you are in one piece. Please stay that way. Can't wait to see your woodworking updates when you return this Fall.

That sucks Ninja. I'm sure Lee Valley will make it right.

John: Those coffee scoops look amazing!

Just saw that the outdoor store I worked at in college, Hudson Trail Outfitters, is going out of business. It's an end of an era. That place was amazing back in the day.

Also saw that Paul Sellars is coming out with a book about the essential hand tools needed. Seems a bit late considering Chris Schwarz came out with his more than two years ago. Jim Tolpin has one too, but it pretty much just says to buy one of each.


----------



## john2005

> Those look awesome, John. Are those kits or did you source the hardware?
> 
> - ToddJB


They are kits. But thanks for the Black palm. That was one of two I took to show and I think its the one they liked the best. That stuff turns pretty good and almost finishes itself.

Edit: bummer Billy. You wouldn't think you'd create that much force like that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pez where does one purchase the Pliny?

Sorry you are running ragged this year Bob.

That really sucks Billy. In my experience Lee Valley has had amazing customer service and I have no doubt they set things right with you. Let us know how it goes please. A giant mortise planing stop would be so hoss though.

JFake, one smokey snap shot does not justify a vacation. So far you have done nothing but driven on a highway, all else without photos is just sh!t you have made up. Ask Todd he'll tell you; he's the one that made the rules.

Those are all beautiful John but the apple handle is off the charts. Well done and good luck on the venture.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

From Lee Valley:

"We are sorry to hear of this Stop Breaking and this is a first and not common at all. We have requested a replacement be sent to you tomorrow and you should receive it early next week. There is no need to return your broken stop and it may be disposed of in an appropriate manner.

We apologize for this inconvenience and trust this meets with your approval.

Regards,
Marty McClave
Internet Customer Service"

Hopefully he's right and this is atypical. Otherwise, giant mortise it is.


----------



## TheFridge

Ninja, this is my stop. 1/2"x2" with 2 dowels in the dogholes at the end of the bench. Easy peasy


----------



## walden

Yeah, Todd's pretty tough on the "pics or it didn't happen" thing. He has been to the cabin twice now and still isn't sure that it exists…


----------



## terryR

OK, I finally completed reading the previous million posts…skimming over the gay porn…can I play now? 

Fridge, that's a super shot! D-SLR? Looks like we both keep our planer in the same spot.

John, love the coffee scoops. Cool looking yard wood!

DT practice from yesterday (vintage Carrera glass):


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Fridge, I've given that some thought. I don't have any holes in my bench top yet. I've not really given the top a final flattening and I'd like to do that before boring deep/through holes so as to avoid them coming out on an angle relative to a truly flat top. Maybe I should just do that now so it only needs freshening up once I eventually get the undercarriage done.

Terry…awesome man!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is amazing Terry. Great pic too.

Exactly Walden.


----------



## jmartel

Ok fine. Heres a couple photos off the phone so far.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous.


----------



## terryR

^Wow!
Send me west!


----------



## jmartel

Going on an 11.6 mi hike today if the shuttle will ever show up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JIrony.


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl ^

Here's that box after a murphys oil scrubbing, quick 220 sanding and a coat of red/brown dye. 









Ill lightly sand that back tonight then itll be a shallacathon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah.

I have no love for Murphy's, I can't tell that it does an effing thing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I found this on the interwebs and l like it. There's no doubt that it didn't happen but it should and things like it should, daily. Ridiculousness is just about the best answer.


----------



## ToddJB

That's for the pics, Jverification.

Terry, welcome. We've been waiting.

Looking good, Stef. You going to finish over the screws?


----------



## chrisstef

No love for murph-dog? Blasphemy I say. Im not saying its going to shine up your wood like 7footer on a Friday night but it'll get some gunk off.

What are you looking for Murph to do for ya T?

Now that its all cleaned up I really really wish someone wouldn't have peppered it with steel screws. Its really a handsome box.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T, that's some funny chit.

Yea Todd. There's still some gunk in the slots and im pretty sure that ill snap or strip at least one of the 50 so im leaving well enough alone. Its not really destined for anywhere special. I figure ill leave it in the shop for a stash box. If I feel like getting froggy one day down the road ill pull em out and fill it with something.


----------



## Mosquito

Replace them with brass screws


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am looking for it to clean ******************** off. It barely does that and costs four times more than ammonia.

I am probably just doing it wrong, that is a common state in my existence.


----------



## TheFridge

No terry just an iphone6 and that is planer #3 getting ready to be sold. Off screen I have a 735 and ryobi ap10 otherwise known as "the scrub planer".


----------



## chrisstef

Aww don't go getting down on yourself Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did I sound down? Doing things wrong at first is no travesty.

Not down bro, life's fuggin' good.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## TheFridge

That's some good stuff right thur


----------



## 7Footer

My idea of a friday night - huff that bottle of murphy's for a while, then polish my wood deep into the wee hours of the night.

Sweet scoops John, those are purty.

I need to get in the shop and do some fugging woodworking… Starting to feel like tony.


----------



## ToddJB

7, did you land back down in the basement for you shop?

What's going on with the basement build out?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Keep trying 7 you have the power to improve yourself.


----------



## walden

Haha! Your guys are on fire today.

Has anyone tried Howard's Citrus Shield Premium Paste Wax as a final finish on a project?


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice pictures, Jcation.

Beautiful coffee scoops.

Stef is ready for a hugfest with tony.

I bought some murphy's. I swear to god it didn't do a thing. I would have been better off spit shining the dang thing.

Walden, I've only ever used minwax wax. I wish I had a slew of the different waxes to compare side-by-side. I feel like I'm missing out but so far I've been happy with minwax, so I don't bother looking elsewhere. Are the other waxes better? If so, in what ways?


----------



## chrisstef

Ill hugfest with you all. I aint scared. Hugapalooza 2015. Bring it. No deodorant.

I figured spit shining would be your method of choice being that youre so familiar with it and all Pez.


----------



## walden

Pez: Not sure. I just used the Howard brand on the stool top. It did a nice job. Gave it a luster without looking too shiny like plastic. I have used Briwax before. I does a great job of cleaning up antique pieces and giving them a protective coat, but I find it to be too shiny for new builds.

I got some Minwax Finishing wax, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ToddJB

Wax - I've used Howard's Feed n Wax, but not the paste wax. The current paste wax I have is something that I picked up at ACE hardware before I even got into woodworking. Not sure if it's good or bad as I as well do not have anything to compare against.

Murphy's - I used murphy's deluded for heavy grim per their instructions and used scotchbrite pads with success on my Machinist Chest, it worked okay but need multiple scrubs. I used GoJo with a scotchbrite pad on my work bench and it worked A LOT faster.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill tell ya 7 concocted me a wax mixture and it leaves a buttery texture. Not sure what he put in it, beeswax and turpentine maybe? Its slightly greasy to the touch until it dries.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Um….


----------



## 7Footer

I can do it with your help Tony….

I used Murphy's for this mix I saw on the webz of 2 parts wax, 1 part blo and 1 part murphy's, I think it was mendota plane polish or something… I love it for cleaning/restoring old wood handles and stuff. Hog uses it to clean his ballbag. Def. noticed a difference in quality between Johnson's and Minwax paste wax…

Edit: hahaha. Dood, it's the secret sauce…... I don't think yours has turpentine in it Stef, it would smell like total ass if it did, I have two other containers that I whipped up when I made the others and they are something like b-wax/turp/blo and they smell like butthole. I can smell them when I open the paint cabinet… But I think your's was the old standby, just beeswax and mineral oil, maybe even a touch of EVOO cuz I know you like it extra virgin.


----------



## ToddJB

> I used Murphy s for this mix I saw on the webz of 2 parts wax, 1 part blo and 1 part murphy s, I think it was mendota plane polish or something… I love it for cleaning/restoring old wood handles and stuff. Hog uses it to clean his ballbag. Def. noticed a difference in quality between Johnson s and Minwax paste wax…
> 
> - 7Footer


What are you saying? Hogs bag balm is better than both Johnsons and Minwax, or Johnsons is better than Minwax or vise versa? And what type of wax did you use for the bag balm mix? And is that concoction only good for resto work, or do you put it over newly finished products too? What the F, 7, you non-descriptive ogre.


----------



## walden

Haha. Busted by the banker!

I'm trying to get my finishing down to just a few products. So far, it's looking like 3-6 coats of Tried and True Varnish Oil with a couple coats of Howards. I might try shellac this winter (when the T&T won't dry).


----------



## Pezking7p

I feel like if I had to pick one finish it would be wipe on satin poly and wax.


----------



## chrisstef

I use it on saw handles and plane totes. 7's skeet wax is the ish. I don't care whats in it.

Youre gonna dig shellac walden. The fast drying time is awesome when youre as impatient as I am.


----------



## walden

Fast dry time will be much appreciated this winter. I got the stuff to french polish the shellac on.

Pez: I used to use satin poly, but decided to get away from finishes with chemicals in them. My body is a bit too sensitive to the chemys and I immediately get a pounding headache that lasts for days. It was for this reason I stopped using Briwax as well. LOTS of solvents in that stuff.


----------



## 7Footer

I was saying that the Minwax is better than the J&J's, but of course I'm gonna say my Bag Balm (Conservator's Skeet Wax) mix is better than both of them.

Fuggin pushy bankers, I'll be a little more descriptive - so, Hog sent me a chunk of beeswax a few months ago and I asked him what he makes his wax with. He told me that he makes it with b-wax and mineral oil or if you're out of mineral oil EVOO works too, but there are tons of mixtures out there. I made like 7 different mixes from things I'd heard on the interwebz, some straight waxes, and a couple finish mixes, I didn't send Stef the ones with turpentine though because I wasn't sure about shipping it, and it smelled so bad I thought UPS might get a little suspicious.

Back before I got the beeswax I messed around with a couple different mixtures for restoring old tools (the Murphy's/P-Wax/BLO mix was from this video), and it was the winner. It's good shizzle. As mentioned I was using it to restore plane totes / saw handles / chisel & file handles / polish planes and such, but I'd leave it at that, and would go any further with the finish. It seems to work great imo, looks a little bit like hummus… Idk if its an acceptable finish for a new piece though, I haven't tried it but maybe I will…. But if you apply this mendota stuff with a piece of steel wool, ooooh boy, chub time.


----------



## ToddJB

But what were you wearing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## Pezking7p

Haha, sometimes I scoot around the office on my chair pretending to be the guy on the skateboard.

Walden, when you say less chemicals, do you mean less solvents? Using solvents indoors can lead to headaches/brain damage.


----------



## theoldfart

Drain bamage?


----------



## 7Footer

^^^Now that's how you kill a thread!

BRK - why didn't you tell us you are on the the cover of this months Woodcraft mag?


----------



## walden

Pez: Yes. I try to stay away from the solvents. I need all the brain cells I can get.

So I sold a few unwanted items and used the money to buy a left-handed broad hatchet and a carving hatchet. The broad hatchet is from Oxhead out of Germany; and the carving hatchet is from Robinwood out of England. Both should be here in the next couple of weeks. Pics to follow once they arrive Todd, I swear! 

Denatured alcohol is ok to use, right? No solvents in that stuff that I can see on the label.


----------



## Tim457

> Drain bamage?
> 
> - theoldfart


Yeah it's not like it's going to kill you in a short time frame but the solvents in poly and other solvents like mineral spirits are pretty bad for your nerves, brain, and lungs. Here's from the MSDS on mineral spirits:

Chronic Effects on Humans: The substance is toxic to lungs, the nervous system. Repeated or prolonged exposure to the substance can produce target organs damage.
Other Toxic Effects on Humans:
Hazardous in case of skin contact (irritant), of ingestion, of inhalation. Slightly hazardous in case of skin contact (permeator).

Everything will kill you in some quantity, but some take a lot less than others to cause damage. Have to pick your battles I guess.

That's some disturbing shiz 7. Thanks for the info though. I've been meaning to try that mendota's stuff.


----------



## walden

Dain bramage is bad news Kev.


----------



## woodcox

Congrats with the Ochsenkopf and Wood hatchets Walden! Did you find the ox here or overseas? I think you will like Robin's hatchet, the grind and polish are top notch. I would love to know how they knurl the handles.

Thanks for that 7, I've been giggling all afternoon.


----------



## walden

Thanks Woodcox. I got the Oxhead from Highland Woodworking here in the US. I agree about Robin's hatchet. I have only heard great things.

I heard through the grapevine that Oxhead has stopped making broad hatchets, so grab one while you can.


----------



## TheFridge

Someone said skeet?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Denatured alcohol is ok to use, right? No solvents in that stuff that I can see on the label.
> 
> - walden


Alcohol is a solvent. But in reality, unless you're drinking solvents or being exposed to them all day, every day (or drinking it or bathing in them), you're not at any risk of adverse health effects. You get as much exposure at the gas station as you do finishing a project with oil based poly.

Most of the stuff we use at home is pretty harmless unless you lock yourself in the basement and start spraying it. We use tons and tons of solvents at work and we have to do exposure tests on our employees. We've only had one 12-hour shift that ever went over the top, and it was 12 hours straight running a product with an overwhelming amount of MEK in it.


----------



## walden

Ok, good to know. Thanks Pez!


----------



## Pezking7p

Got a shop night in. I was using my table saw to cut a rabbet, but my table saw blade move UP about 1/8" after I set the depth of cut, really screwed up my rabbet and I had to patch it. Anyone know a good fix? New table saw? Makes me worry about all the times I've done a non-through cut and run my hand over where the blade is. Can the blade just move up at any time or is this some kind of backlash in my depth adjusting screw?


----------



## theoldfart

> Dain bramage is bad news Kev.
> 
> - walden


And I misspelled it too! Drain Bane I guess


----------



## putty

Pez, that MEK is some bad stuff…
I have heard it called Methyl Ethyl Death


----------



## walden

Pez: Todd is probably your man for that question. I would list the make and model of your saw for the guys so they can help troubleshoot.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, that MEK is some bad stuff…
> I have heard it called Methyl Ethyl Death
> 
> - putty


MEK is pretty safe. No real negative health effects from long term exposure. Even the EPA doesn't consider it a dangerous air pollutant. It's main issue is that it has a very low flash point so it will stink the joint up and make you dizzy in enclosed spaces. Probably more dangerous as an explosion/fire hazard. Toluene is worse in that regard, very low ignition energy.

Table saw: Crap, It's an older delta table saw that looks exactly like this. Sitting here thinking, I'm wondering if there is a lock on the blade height?


----------



## 489tad

Pez did you cut a 1/8" deeper groove in the rabit or is the whole cut too deep?


----------



## Pezking7p

I set the blade to cut 0.715 deep. The first 3" was 0.715, the next 90" was like 0.850" deep. It was like someone raised the blade while I was cutting.


----------



## jmartel

JExhausted. 13 miles when you include the side hike to the Grinnel Glacier overlook. Gains 1000ft in 0.6 mi.










That's from the top.


----------



## woodcox

Pez, is there a lock knob for the angle adjust wheel? Maybe just missing? Hole in the height adjust wheel where one might go? Most locks I have seen are in the adjust wheels.


----------



## ToddJB

Jhoofin'it, that's a heck of a view.

Pez, most mordernish contractor style saws that I'm familiar with don't have locks. One of the less spoken about advantage to most cabinet saws.


----------



## ToddJB

The table was the safe zone.


----------



## walden

Haha. I don't blame her Todd. I eat like that all the time.


----------



## TheFridge

Look at the bright side Todd. At least she's not taking a dump while eating.


----------



## 489tad

Pez, I guess you'll have to cut a blade width strip an glue it in. Use a router to fix it. ( you know this). With out seeing the saw I'm going to guess there some way to tighten or clamp on the adjuster wheel. Probably won't be an easy fix just an insentive to up grade.


----------



## chrisstef

All I can say is that I hope those aren't baby corns on her plate. Them things freak me the eff out.


----------



## bearkatwood

That is a cutie pie you got there. I like the six different chairs, I should do that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lava. Safer up there.

Nice shot JGoat, glad you had a great hike.


----------



## terryR

Damn, I didn't know some TS's didn't have locking mechanisms for height of the blade. I started with a $150 Ryobi, but it was so flimsy I didn't use it much.

I had quite a scare with this Grizzly this past spring…










My shop was a complete mess, and while organizing a large tupperware container fell over and struck the black electrical box which contains the on/off switch. The saw leapt to life! Even though the tupperware didn't touch the green button, and the safety cotter pin was in place.

Just the sudden shock to the switch box was enough to start the blade! luckily,  I always keep the blade lowered below the table since there's usually junk stored on top.


----------



## racerglen

Now that's scarey !


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes Terry.

Umm, baby corn is a thing to fear? Wtf Demo?


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, glad your ok. Possessed saw maybe?


----------



## chrisstef

In my book, yes. That ish is weird bro. Why can you eat the cob of a baby corn and not a regular sized corn? Why is it so damn little? Ever seen baby corn fields? Would they harvest them with Tonka truck sized combines? And why is it only used in asain dishes?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You funny fuxer.


----------



## chrisstef

Im dead serious, baby corn is weird. I aint eatin it. Lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sissy.


----------



## ToddJB

Definitely not baby corn. What kind of people do you think we are?


----------



## chrisstef

Kinda like this


----------



## ToddJB

> I like the six different chairs, I should do that.
> 
> - bearkatwood


Super cheap way to get good chairs. You can find unique, good quality one off chairs for cheap at thrift stores. But if they're in a set people want a fortune for them .


----------



## Buckethead

^^^^ nice ppl


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed Todd. My whole house is becoming furnished utilizing that philosophy.

Agreed Stef, I imagine they smell of earthy patchouli.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, I guess you ll have to cut a blade width strip an glue it in. Use a router to fix it. ( you know this). With out seeing the saw I m going to guess there some way to tighten or clamp on the adjuster wheel. Probably won t be an easy fix just an insentive to up grade.
> 
> - 489tad


Used the cutoff to shim the hole last night  de-virginized my huge shoulder plane to flush the shim up. Speaking of which, that shoulder plane is a beast. I'm thinking something about the centrifugal force of the blade spinning up takes some backlash out of the gears. Maybe I'll dig in to it tonight, or maybe I'll just turn on my saw every time before checking for depth of cut. Or maybe I'll buy a new saw? I really want my next saw to have saw-stop-esque safety, but I don't want to spend $3000 on a saw. What is a boy to do? Take on commissions?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_corn

Always wondered about that. I like baby corn. It's cute and crunchy.

Does anyone know if a tv-remote will shoot through stained/colored glass? Does anyone have some glass they can try on?


----------



## walden

Dang Terry! Glad you're ok. I've never had a saw start on its own (don't own a table saw), but I once had a lady call me a serial killer for owning hand saws. Luckily, she did see my axe collection or else she would have really freaked out.

Stef: I thought baby corns were made just for kids to shove up their nose. I didn't know you could eat them…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Walden, I mean this with all respect but where the fu9k do you find these women?!!


----------



## walden

Haha. She trespassed on my place and peaked through the windows. It wasn't someone I dated.


----------



## AnthonyReed

None the less dude, I am beginning to think you attract them….


----------



## jmartel

> What is a boy to do? Take on commissions?
> 
> - Pezking7p


That's what I started doing. The vast majority of my tools have been paid for that way. It's an option at least.


----------



## walden

Anyone in this group do leather work? I'm thinking of adding custom leather work to some of my woodworking pieces. Trying to decide if I should go with Tandy or C.S. Osborne tools.


----------



## walden

Tony: Without a doubt I attract them. I'm so laid back that it attracts the crazy ladies.


----------



## JayT

> crazy ladies
> 
> - walden


Isn't that a redundant statement?


----------



## walden

JayT: Not always. I have a buddy that is a bit crazy and he attracts the most level headed women I have ever met. But he's crazy, so he eventually flakes out and scares them off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't think he meant hand jobs JLube.

A matter of stance, not redundancy JayT.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 7Footer

^Awesome Tony!

Baby corn, yum.

Todd it looks like Addie was about to do her best impression of Mr. Peepers…


----------



## DanKrager

Kari Hultman is an LJ that has become an expert leather worker. I would contact her for tool advice.

DanK


----------



## walden

Thanks Dan. I think Kari hung up her tools back in 2013 (She did a goodbye blog back then). I probably can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## terryR

walden, I've done minor leatherwork, very little in the way of tooling or carving. mostly just sewing and beading and stamps. but both brands of tools are fine!

Tony, is that your owl? I'd love extra feathers!


----------



## TheFridge

I saw some dudes make a saddle on How It's Made one time. Them dudes (and occasionally chicks) know how to sharpen their tools.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No Terry… I was just posting randomness but your need of out of the ordinary feathers is noted.


----------



## JayT

> Anyone in this group do leather work? I m thinking of adding custom leather work to some of my woodworking pieces. Trying to decide if I should go with Tandy or C.S. Osborne tools.
> 
> - walden


My dad does some leatherwork and almost all his stuff is Tandy. No complaints from him. I don't know that he's tried Osborne tools, though.



> JayT: Not always. I have a buddy that is a bit crazy and he attracts the most level headed women I have ever met. But he s crazy, so he eventually flakes out and scares them off.
> 
> - walden


Maybe I just attract the crazy ones, too, then. Even my wife, who I love to death and is as down to earth as any woman I've ever met has a bit of crazy in her.

Just always keep in mind the Hot/Crazy Matrix, it starts at 4 for a reason.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love that matrix, the video explaining it is a riot.


----------



## walden

That one is a classic Tony! The last woman I dated kept tipping back and forth between fun zone and danger zone.

Thanks for the tips on leather tools guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not me Walden…. JayT is the one that is trying to convince us that all women are crazy. I'd never say anything like that (ever); merely lending assistance to him illustrating *his* point.


----------



## bandit571

Nah, need to get it right..

God is great….Beer is GOOD…........People are crazy….


----------



## JayT

> Not me Walden…. JayT is the one that is trying to convince us that all women are crazy.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I don't have to convince, just stating fact. Anyone who believes otherwise has either never met a woman or belongs in a loony bin. Women have to be crazy just to put up with us.


----------



## TheFridge

Ever looked at the mathematical equation that proves women are evil too?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Easy killer, I am just trying to help you express your views not rebuke them.

Me, personally, I've never met a bat-sh1t-crazy woman in my life. They have all been the epitome of rational, logical, delicate flowers, to the last. But that is not to say that other's experiences don't vary from mine.


----------



## chrisstef

I think the problem is thst your personal level of crazy is so high that you just havent encountered a woman that has eclipsed your own level.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perfectly sane dude.


----------



## ToddJB

Add another $200 for fasteners, and another $300 for those endless HD runs for this and that and she should shake out to around $3,500


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.


----------



## walden

Gotcha Tony. They are definitely out there.

I have a small rant. I love my rental cabin, but the maintenance guy (who live two doors down) is the most cranky, sensitive, lazy person I have ever met. I always have to help with projects in order to gently push him along. Sometimes a three hour project is stretched to a year or more. (Not kidding) There has been a huge hole in the back of the cabin for the past two years. The maintenance guy said he was going to fix it before I moved in. Still not done. I've offered to help, but he keeps putting it off.

Yesterday he complained that he can't afford a grass seed spreader. Later that day I was at the Habitat for Humanity Restore and they had a brand new one with the label still on it for $3, so I bought it for him and left it by his door. Today I see that he kicked it into the ditch.

I've about had it. I hate to go to his boss and complain, but I'm about at my wits end. The guy is in his late 60's and does the maintenance in return for a free place to live. He can't afford a place otherwise. If I complain, he will most likely become homeless. But I pay good money for this place and have rats crawling through the ceiling and walls because he refuses to do his job. Not sure what to do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There is a little bit of BS in all that trash I typed up there Walden, you just couldn't see my smirk as I typed.

You call your land lord and complain about the problem, ad nauseum, until it is fixed. You never have to mention the maintenance guy at all. You don't care how the owner gets your problem fixed just that it is fixed. It is his problem how he has the repairs completed. Like you said, you pay good money to live in the place and you pay that money to the owner; his profit : his obligation.


----------



## ToddJB

100% agree.

If the end result is the maintenance guys gets booted for not doing his job, it is no different then him getting booted for not paying rent - cause that is his deal.


----------



## walden

All good points. Luckily the landlord is awesome. I think the only reason the maintenance guy is still here is because the landlord feels bad for him.


----------



## CL810

The landlord seems to care more about the guy not paying him rent then he does the people paying their rent.


----------



## chrisstef

Or you give it to the guy straight up. Here's the gig OG, you got 2 weeks to fix this stuff that your boss sent you work tickets on. Doesnt happen and im callin it in. I aint tryin to get ya kicked out but im payin good money for this cabin and it aint right.

Have you evee seen my axe collection (happy face)?


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, Kari hung up her tools for awhile, but she's back in the shop doing leather work strong now. Her leather work is just as fine as her woodworking was. She'd be happy to answer any leather working questions, I think. Just FYI.

DanK


----------



## walden

Cool! Good to know Dan. Thank you!

CL: I hadn't thought about it that way before, but I think you are right. Unfortunately, the rental market in CO is white hot, so replacing me as a tenant (or anyone else) would take minutes. But the landlord has known the maintenance guy for decades. More than likely, going to the landlord wouldn't do much other than him yelling at the maintenance guy, who in turn would come yell at me (Wouldn't be the first time. Guy thinks he is a warden and we are his prisoners.) He would just make my life miserable until I move out.

So far, my strategy has been to kill him with kindness. I talked to him again today and it looks like we are working on the hole tomorrow (read I'm doing the work and he watches), but at least it will be done (and get done right). Luckily, I don't have to deal with him often. My end goal is to buy my own place, so this just adds fuel to my fire to save money.


----------



## jmartel

Weather is turning for the worse so it looks like I'll try and grab a night or two in Coeur d'Alene before heading home.

Saw 4 bears today, so there's that. 3 grizz and 1 black. Photos on my good camera so I'll upload later


----------



## chrisstef

Jtumble - bears front arms are shorter than their back legs so, if being chased, run downhill, theyll eventually tumble.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ^^^Now that s how you kill a thread!
> 
> BRK - why didn t you tell us you are on the the cover of this months Woodcraft mag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 7Footer


Sorry, I'm much more ruggedly handsome than that dude. He's geeky ginger (Todd), I'm more mountain man ginger.

So far I've met 3 woodworkers on my street. I'm already known as the guy with all the Lie Nielsen stuff. Guess I'll have to teach these geezers to use some hand tools.


----------



## jmartel

Probably best if you don't. Your LN stuff might grow legs and start walking away.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, yeah that dude on the cover is pretty dweeby…..

lol, nah he's just gonna be everyone's best friend…. old grannies constantly bringing food just so the geezer husband can go drool at his big arn…..


----------



## walden

BRK: Todd is much cooler than that dude. Just say'in.

Looks like the broad axe will be here Friday. Getting excited…

I should also add that I went to the maintenance guy and told him I was going to do the work and invoice the landlord. That put him in a panic and he offered to help. It was the only way I could figure to get the work done and not start a war. I'm so sick of renting…


----------



## bandit571

Just something about this group…reminds me of a Toby Keith song a while back…

"I love this Bar….my kind of place…."

Haven't a clue about posting the video to that song…..maybe one of the bar's regulars could?


----------



## TheFridge

So walden, whistle and call your mountain lion down from the roof when you're talking to him. Will solve them there problems every time.


----------



## walden

Ha! I was at my local (rural) Ace Hardware the other day. They are also the local feed store. I thought about picking up some lion chow for that purpose…


----------



## chrisstef

Im no Patriots fan but the Ginger Hammer Goodell just got punked!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wtf are you on about?!??


----------



## chrisstef

Sportsball stuff buddy.

The NFL had suspended Tom Brady for 4 games due to under inflated footballs. Talking 0.2psi. It went to court and the suspension was nullified. The "ginger hammer" is the nfl's commissioner. He's a touch hole. He lost. Sook it.


----------



## 7Footer

Same here Stef, not a Pats fan but I love it, I love that fact that Tommy won. Screw Goodell, total touch hole


----------



## terryR

^No knowledge of football here…
But that Crazy/Hot chart is friggin true! Still choking on coffee from laughter! SCOCFL?










walden, your rent situation sux. Sounds like you found the way to shame a grown man into doing his job? The horror!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Stef.

Walden you are not a fan/practitioner of Occam's razor I can tell but sounds like you got some satisfaction. Good deal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop the last week or so has brought me to the realization that I enjoy glazing old windows.


----------



## ToddJB

I've heard glazing is a lost art, Smitty. Did you find a good resource on it, or was it knowledge passed down?


----------



## BurlyBob

Terry, I had a girlfriend a number of years ago, looked a lot like that. Thankfully it was a short lived relationship!!!


----------



## Mosquito

> I ve heard glazing is a lost art, Smitty. Did you find a good resource on it, or was it knowledge passed down?
> 
> - ToddJB


^ That. We'll have some windows to glaze soon, probably, so I'm interested as well


----------



## ToddJB

Swung into an antique mall last night for a few before a meeting. Twas a fruitful venture.










Sarg VBM 422, 8in brace, Chain Drill (apparently), and a sweet old paper towel rack.

Better pic of the towel rack


----------



## chrisstef

Im in love with the PT rack. The 422 in the wild is pretty hoss too.

Make sure its that good asbestos glaze Smitty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That towel rack is most awesome. Congrats on your score.

I believe that Smitty said he had a job glazing windows at one time.

Burly, sorry about your luck.


----------



## SASmith

> Just something about this group…reminds me of a Toby Keith song a while back…
> 
> "I love this Bar….my kind of place…."
> 
> Haven t a clue about posting the video to that song…..maybe one of the bar s regulars could?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## darinS

> Jtumble - bears front arms are shorter than their back legs so, if being chased, run downhill, theyll eventually tumble.
> 
> - chrisstef


JSmart - Don't listen to Stef. Bears can run just as fast downhill as they can uphill, and that's around 35 to 40 mph.

Here you go Bandit.





Looks like Smitty beat me to it. Sorry for the double post of the song.


----------



## jmartel

In all reality, I can run faster than my wife. Good enough to get away, I'd say.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right? Eff-n-A Jmart.

F. N. A.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A learned trade, Todd, from when I was working in a lumberyard over several HS summers. They'd replace screens in wood and aluminum frames and cut / reglaze windows. When "Pickles" wasn't available (the old hand that made it look so friggin' easy), I got the job. Not tough to do at all, it's mostly just effective use of a putty knife.

Don't put it off (like I did on one of the four I've since had to repair). Windows that trace water into their frameworks rot very, very quickly. Just don't be a slacker and think silicone caulking does the job. That's for rookies, we're better than that.










EDIT: Nice scores, BTW! The old General Stores (and a shoe store in my old home town) had those to hold brown wrapping paper for packages… Always love those setups, and the cast iron cage that hung from the ceiling, holding a ball of string to tie up said packages. Yes, I really saw that in the shoe store. No, I'm not that old. But the sole proprietor was about 90, and still wrapped up the boxes of Red Goose shoes every time.


----------



## walden

Tony: Usually I am in favor of less assumptions. But seeing as my main goal is to save for a house, it's not worth all the BS in this case.

The maintenance guy showed up on time this morning and apologized for his behavior. We have all the demo work done and have bought the supplies. After lunch we (I) build!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good on ya, Walden. Admirable, the patience you've shown and the way you've handled the situation.


----------



## DanKrager

I've glazed my share of windows, and many more than once. I haven't found any that sticks around long enough to be worth doing, hardly, even using the techniques I learned from old timers before me. Silicone calk of a good grade (paintable) lasts the longest I have ever used.

A special kind of putty knife will make the job a whole bunch easier to be consistent and "pretty". I was taught to clean the rabbets really well where the glass rests and put on a generous coat of raw linseed oil. Next day, roll the putty between your hands to create a long skinny snake about 1/8" diameter and lay it in the rabbet to bed the glass. Put the clean glass in place and press GENTLY to bed it fully on the putty bead, causing the bead to ooze beyond the rabbet behind the glass to be trimmed later. A few seconds on the bead with a heat gun before the applying the glass will make this much easier. Put in the glazier's points. Then roll a 3/8"- 1/2" bead to lay on top of the glass all around the perimeter. Using the V shaped end of the glazier's putty knife with one edge flat on the glass and the other riding the top of the rabbet, drawing it towards you handle first force the large bead of putty into place leaving a nice consistent surface in one pass. Touch up the corners with the other end of that putty knife. I am still surprised how quick and easy it is to get a very professional look. If you want some practice, my shop windows need it again after only 15 years!  
Good luck.
DanK
Edit: I have also seen these putty knives used other side up. The point of the V is up, one leading edge of the blade rides on the wood adjacent to the rabbet, and the other hangs over the putty with the outer point touching the glass and the leading edge riding the top of the rabbet. The attack angle is adjusted by raising and lowering the handle until the edge riding the wood surface is in contact with the wood over its length. Either way, the bead should be cleanly severed from the waste putty which is easily scooped up with the flat end and reused. 
The little slot in the V shaped end is handy to drive the triangular glaziers points.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One more, to beat this to death (found the link while Dan was writing his post)...

A good step by step, with pics, is here.

My choice is oil based primer for the rabbets. Tom uses way more putty in the bed of the rabbet than is necessary; Dan's eighth inch is right on; you're only providing a cushion for the glass here; the bead is redundant for weather, but does help if the interior of the window sweats in winter.

Big thing is allowing the finished glazing to set up firm before painting. Paint and glazing each shrink at different rates, so the week to ten days cure time seems like forever but is worth it.


----------



## chrisstef

All the glazing talk made me think of tony.


----------



## Pezking7p

I guess you CAN get a glazed donut in the produce aisle.


----------



## ToddJB

That's some good glazing info. Thanks chaps.

Walden, the maintenance guy come over and plug your hole yet?


----------



## walden

Thanks Smitty.

Plugging holes in the backer boards now.










And my Ochsenkopf broad axe came! Just need to get the paint and varnish off and add some BLO to the handle.


----------



## ToddJB

That's man-pretty.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats the purpose of the single bevel sharpening vs a bevel on each side walden?


----------



## BurlyBob

Walden, that is an intense looking hand axe to be sure. What did it set you back? Must have been a pretty penny.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I refrained from the donut, snickering but thinking it to remedial. Bless your heart Stef, you are more than brother like, it's as if you are my other brain cell.

That is dead sexy Walden, congrats.

Single bevel is more simple to sharpen for me Stef. Irons, chisels and most Japanese edges are single bevel.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, for making a round log into a square log:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh! I was way off.


----------



## RPhillips

> - Pezking7p





> Is that Adele in the Kill Bill outfit?
> 
> - ToddJB


 500 posts earlier…


----------



## ToddJB

Not too far off, T. Same concept as a chisel or plane. Flat side for flat wood, beveled side for discarding unwanted wood.


----------



## walden

Todd is right. Since I have a hand tool shop, this axe will help me quickly hew to a line. I can then run a hand plane over the cut and call it done. I paid $105 US, which is pretty good for a broad axe. It's hard to find one with the eye of the axe head off center like this. It's very hard (expensive) to make from what I understand. They also make the handle curved so you don't smash your fingers against the work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A friend wants to know, would it would work well for removing flesh from bone?


----------



## walden

Haha! NO.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you've tested it? Okay, I will let them know. Thank you.

How's the repair coming along? Earning your discount on rent for October?


----------



## walden

This thing is heavy! It could have it's own TV series called "Leave it to Cleaver" starring Tony Guacamole. Sorry Tony…could help myself…


----------



## walden

We got all the backer board up and then it started to rain.


----------



## chrisstef

If youre a gemini, and believe in astrology mumbojumbo, twins would be fitting.

I learned me suttin and now i can clearly see the advantages of that axe. Way badass. Thanks for th info guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I accept your apology but haven't a clue what it is for.

What is rain?


----------



## walden

If you're left handed, you can get one of these from Highland Woodworking. If you're right handed, you can get one made by Mueller called a Biber Classic. Looks identical, but doesn't have the paint (a good thing). It is $40 more than the one I got. OX head has stopped making these, so get one while you can.


----------



## walden

I forgot you're in CA Tony. Rain is this wet stuff that falls from the sky. In my case, it is accompanied by lighting. Is the CA drought situation getting close to Syria's drought yet?


----------



## ToddJB

If you were right handed couldn't you just work the other side?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I kinda want one.

On my run last night I passed a guy on a motorized scooter… after the thoughts in my head cleared I felt bad.


----------



## walden

> If you were right handed couldn t you just work the other side?
> 
> - ToddJB


No, because the bevel would be on the wrong side.


----------



## ToddJB

fine


----------



## chrisstef

You sure i wasnt bhog just keistering an import tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Fine?"

That's it?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm sure it wasn't Hog, he did not hit on me.


----------



## walden

Todd: You would be completely correct if it had a bevel on both sides.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. The fine was, "yep, that was a stupid question on my part". Especially considering I just finished explaining why it's designed that way.


----------



## walden

^^Haha! Priceless…


----------



## AnthonyReed

But what if you worked from the opposite end?


----------



## ToddJB

Jammies


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Remember when I used to do all the woodworking around here?

Managing union employees is not for the thin-skinned.

That's all I got.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Walden, nice broad hatchet! Be sure to let us know how you like it after putting it through its paces. I've got an old one but need to rehang and sharpen it still.


----------



## Pezking7p

Could could straddle the log and use the wrong-handed ax.

How's it feel to be on the other side, red? I've been trying to pick up your slack but I never feel like what I'm doing is worth taking pics for the other thread.


----------



## Tim457

> If you were right handed couldn t you just work the other side?
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> No, because the bevel would be on the wrong side.
> 
> - walden


I thought the last time this came up someone said you could rehandle the axe with the handle coming out the other end to turn a left handed broad axe into a right handed version. Seems reasonable. Anyway that is sweet Walden. If you plan to use that to hew to a line on a regular basis you are a better man than I. My attempts so far to carve with an axe have me wondering about the benefits. I'm guessing with a fair amount of skill it would be more successful.


----------



## Tim457

> Remember when I used to do all the woodworking around here?
> 
> Managing union employees is not for the thin-skinned.
> 
> That s all I got.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You're out of the union in the new job, right? Yeah the union-management pissing match sucks for everybody. It brings teaching down for sure.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> I thought the last time this came up someone said you could rehandle the axe with the handle coming out the other end to turn a left handed broad axe into a right handed version. Seems reasonable.
> 
> - Tim


Yeah, that's a possibility with many of them. Mine is hung left handed, which is why I need to rehang it. I don't think you can do that with the bearded axes and hatchets, though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep Tim, railroad management is not union. The "dark side" as they say. I don't miss paying the dues.



> Could could straddle the log and use the wrong-handed ax.
> 
> How s it feel to be on the other side, red? I ve been trying to pick up your slack but I never feel like what I m doing is worth taking pics for the other thread.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Ehh, post away. I'm usually just rambling with my stuff. Can't wait to get going on that dining set again.

What's it like being in management? So different I don't even know where to start. Part of the reason I wanted change was because I didn't find my old job challenging….well I've got a challenge now!;-)

All kinds of trade offs, I probably work more hours, but at least I know when those hours are. And I know when my off time is, so I can plan. It's really odd to be able to make appointments after 10 years of not really being able.

And then, managing unionized employees…. is a whole 'nother animal, but I probably better not get into that.

All that crud said, I have no regrets or second thoughts. I can totally see how this job will get better with increased knowledge and experience….. so I'll keep pluggin away. And, I know I'll be happier when I can fit in some woodworking again.


----------



## walden

> I thought the last time this came up someone said you could rehandle the axe with the handle coming out the other end to turn a left handed broad axe into a right handed version. Seems reasonable.
> 
> - Tim
> 
> Yeah, that s a possibility with many of them. Mine is hung left handed, which is why I need to rehang it. I don t think you can do that with the bearded axes and hatchets, though.
> 
> - NinjaAssassin


What Ninja said is right on. The bearded ones like the one I bought can't be switched, but many of the older ones on eBay that don't have the beard can be rehung from left to right or right to left.


----------



## Tim457

Hah, yeah now that I think of it it seems really obvious that wouldn't work for the bearded style like yours.


----------



## walden

Tim: Hewing to a line is not that hard with a little bit of practice. I used to do it with a forestry axe, but it was a pain in the butt because of the curved cheeks on the axe. The key is to make a series of small notch marks down the piece of wood by holding the axe at a 45 degree angle to the wood. Then come back and chop parallel to the line. The notched section (the waste section) has less resistance so it comes off easy.

Check your axe. If it has curved cheeks, you're probably getting glancing blows since a forestry-style axe is made for chipping out wood. A carving axe has flat cheeks so that it can make precise cuts, but would suck at splitting wood since it has no way to wedge the wood.

I have a carving axe on the way. When it gets here, I'll post a picture of the cheeks for you. I hope this helps.


----------



## woodcox

To those who have been, what are your impressions with the LN hand tool events? The first one ever to salt city is scheduled in late November. I read Glen Drake toolworks will be in attendance as well. Do they sell at the events? I thought I heard that they offer free shipping if ordered from the event? I'm looking forward to it, just curious what to expect.


----------



## Mosquito

They have some stuff at the event, but what they don't they'll ship for free (with a few exceptions, like workbenches I think as an example).

The one I've been to locally (twice) had a pair of workbenches set up where you could try out the various tools they have. The one's they've had by me they had a full selection of saws, chisels, floats, planes, and spoke shaves. I didn't take exact inventory but it looked like they had pretty much everything they make available to try.

The best part was the other vendors that were there, in my opinion. I got more enjoyment out of talking to Glen Drake and Mike Siemsen than I did trying out the LN tools.

If you haven't had the opportunity to try LN tools, or there was something in particular you wanted to check out/were interested in buying, I'd say it's well worth going (especially because it's free).


----------



## Barbancourt

The LN event I went to was just like their booth at WIA. They have all there tools on display with benches available to try them out. They had a few things on sale on site, mostly videos and such, but you could order anything and get free shipping. I thought it was worth doing just to get a feel for all the tools. I'll be going again when they come back this fall.


----------



## Pezking7p

Before I knew anything, I went to a LN event. I was too intimidated to poke my nose into anything and too inexperienced to really take note of everything that was there. BUT, I do know they had three workbenches setup for use and pretty much all their hand tools, maybe not quite as many as the LN showroom, which has all their axes on display and available to try, anc some froes, too. I don't recall seeing their shooting plane setup but it's probably there, too.

Red, you'll get things settled in a few months and free up some time at home. Have the kids started school yet? How are they doing with the move? I moved a lot as a kid so I know it's hard to be new in school.

TGIF! I cut some more table saw joinery last night for my entertainment center. No blade adjustment mishaps so that's good. But, man, cutting certain things on the saw is inaccurate. Took me about an hour and a half to cut and fit 36" worth of tongue and groove to attach edge molding to hide a plywood edge. Could have been done in 20 minutes with a TnG router bit set.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Settle down Red; you will master that job just like you do everything else that comes down the pipe, you over-achieving-never-at-rest-ginger-freak-of-nature. I'd like to know the answers to Pez's questions too.

As I understand it Stef was near a forge yesterday but he is too much of a pick to share it with us.

You kids have a good safe holiday.


----------



## walden

You too Tony.

How do you guys suggest I get the paint and lacquer off of the axe head? Soaking it is not an option.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## 7Footer

OMJ Todd that PT holder is super rad!

So is the axe, that thing looks awesome. Also epic set of cut off jorts that guy is rocking in that vid.

#officelife

TGIF is right Pez. Holiday weekend too… Anyone got any big plans?

One of our good customers was here yesterday so we took them golfing, and the course here in town got a few of those golfboards, I rented one…. It was effing fun as hell, i want one. The geezers were too scared to ride one though so I was the only one who did it.


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## jmartel

New sports bar within walking distance opened up while we were gone. Has a 70ft Black Walnut slab bar and the inside is all timber framed out. Probably going to go check it out tonight. Looks like my kind of place.

This is a photo from when they first started building out the place. No finished photos of the inside yet.










Gonna cut some tenons today.


----------



## Tim457

I think I know what you're saying Walden. I do the 45 degree chops, but it's the chopping to the line that does't go as well. When I think about hewing though I think I might know the problem. I'm trying to go parallel to the line straight from one end of the stick or plank to the other. In hewing though you go more of an angle. I'll try that. And I have a hewing hatchet I need to get sharpened up.


----------



## walden

Thanks Todd. The axe is coated in the stuff as I type.

Tim: I sneak up on the line vs. trying to get there all at once. It seems to work much better with less chance of going beyond the line.

7: That looks fun!

Jbar: How bad did you want that walnut??


----------



## jmartel

I haven't seen it yet, and I'm not real big on live edge stuff, but walnut is walnut. Especially out here where it's $10/bdft. That photo is from their webpage.


----------



## woodcox

Somber at work today. A guy in our rental department had a massive heart attack and died at his desk here this AM. New employee mid forties, wife and three kids. He had been complaining of chest pains for the last two days. We have a defibulator? on a wall here, that and CPR wouldn't bring him around. Gone before medics showed up. New guy, I don't think I had met him yet. Sad stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

Crazy, WC. Sorry man.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang WC that is heavy stuff. Sorry bud.


----------



## theoldfart

WC, had that happen to a coworker. We couldn't save her. Same thing with our neighbor, cops and the fire guys told me not to take it hard, she was gone before she hit the floor. Now I' m terrified to use CPR, my record is 0 for 2.


----------



## walden

Sorry to hear it WC. It reaffirms the thought to live your life to the fullest everyday and don't save all the fun for retirement.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow Wc thats real heavy man. Very sorry to hear something like that happen.

Do want a golf board … bad.

Fuggin nuts today. Trying to get this big job off the ground for Tuesday. All kind of hurdles. I get down to the building dept. to pull and pay for the permits and that all goes well. Up until 20 minutes ago when I get a call from the building official that there is an outstanding water bill. They cannot process my permits and must send them back to me. Noooooo! Owner's trying to hash it all out now. They close at 3:30. Tuesday will be a sh!t show. 10 guys scheduled and our permit may or may not be issued. Eff me runnin.

Tony's a blabber mouth. Having a fellow LJ forge me some holdfasts. Wont have em til next week though. Drool on it boys.


----------



## Pezking7p

Terrible woody. We've had two die here from heart attacks in the last three years and it really hits you. One thing they rarely tell you is how bad the success rate is of CPR. It's really low. Like 1/20. AED is the best hope someone has so you did the best thing for him.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Oh man, that's awful. So sad 

Pez, AED?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, those are baller.

Project "Todd goes to Ohio with two kids and no wife" starts Tuesday. Heading back for my Mom's 60th and likely the last time my grand parents will get to see our kids. It's not a trip of leisure… we moved away for a reason, but… oh well.

Then back for a 2 weeks then off to New England (Wife and I, no kids). If any of ya'll will be in Boston to Arcadia stretch the first week of Oct let me know.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Tony s a blabber mouth. Having a fellow LJ forge me some holdfasts. Wont have em til next week though. Drool on it boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Ah Stef that's awesome!


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck todd. You flyin into boston?


----------



## Pezking7p

AED = automatic electronic defibrillator.  Automatically shocks the heart and guides you through CPR while it gives shocks and monitors the heart.


----------



## ToddJB

Into Boston, yep. Flying in on the 1st, hanging around til afternoon on the 2nd, then heading up to Portsmouth for the wedding on Sat, then heading north from there. Fly back out of Boston on the 6th


----------



## walden

Look what was hiding under all that paint! Going to sharpen it up this weekend.

Good luck Todd. I moved for similar reasons…left no forwarding address and changed my phone number.


----------



## Mosquito

Wow, Walden. That looks quite nice


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks like all kinds of fun 7! No plans for me, I am going to shark a bit. You?

What is the grinding about Pez?

Sorry Woodcox.

You forced me to publicly shame you since you would not kick down any info Stef.

Oh shiny! Much better Walden.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Into Boston, yep. Flying in on the 1st, hanging around til afternoon on the 2nd, then heading up to Portsmouth for the wedding on Sat, then heading north from there. Fly back out of Boston on the 6th
> 
> - ToddJB


Good fish and chips at the brewpub in downtown Portsmouth. Tons of good places to eat in downtown Portland. Definitely stop and check out LL bean on your way past Freeport, and obviously LN. Also about fifteen minutes north of LN is a woodworking school that will let you look through their gallery and walk around in their workshop and library. It's open house style. That's right, I'm planning your vacation for you.

Tony, the grinder was my recommendation for paint removal. It's lack of proximity to todds post kind of ruined the joke.

Old fashioned and peach almond cobbler. Yummy.


----------



## August

Good evening


----------



## RPhillips

Evening August.

Looks like your about to do some serious work…


----------



## chrisstef

I smell sandblasting ….

Thats some fancy lookin cobbler pez. Tasty cakes.


----------



## CL810

You're killing us OCD boys Auggie! Please rearrange the planes in ascending length order from left to right. Geez…..

Oh ya, more pics please!


----------



## August

Rob your right debating????
Chris that's sounds so tempting ?

Andy I did that just for you LOL


----------



## jmartel

So the new bar/restaurant is a success, I'd say. Although I must say that I was surprised when I found out that the slab bar top wasn't sanded underneath. Not even a little bit as it still had the bandsaw marks from the mill. But, it was nice to sit at a walnut slab for dinner.

All of the tables in the place were live-edge slabs. And they had like 30 beers on tap and 15 different burgers. I can get used to going there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang, I just got CPR trained a week or two ago. Didn't even know what an AED was until then. We do have them in every building though.

Looks like Auggies been hittin the bay.



> Red, you ll get things settled in a few months and free up some time at home. Have the kids started school yet? How are they doing with the move? I moved a lot as a kid so I know it s hard to be new in school.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Ya Pez, kids are all in school and making friends…. they're doing just fine. Well, our middle daughter did haul off and clock a kid at school yesterday. I bet he won't cut in line and knock her down again…lawlz.

As you know, this town is a fraction of the size of the last town we lived in. It's been a welcomed change. The kids are more free to roam and be kids. The people have been very friendly. Good place to raise a family imo.

My biggest downer has still been my back pain. Gonna pursue that treatment again now that I'm on different insurance. We'll see.

The railroad is raising the track two feet through our town this weekend. Most the crossings will be tore out. Of course it's the weekend I'm on duty…..should be spicy. Might have to bust out Stef's brand o' coffee.


----------



## woodcox

Hand forged fosheezy ish right there! Great pic. Get that brace and bit tuned up in the meantime.

Way better Walden!

Orange Life Water on the golf course 7? And is that a big ball sack on your golf bag? Points.


----------



## 489tad

Home early tonight. Starting the weekend off right. I'll be a joy to be around in the AM. 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## 7Footer

^I'd punish that burrito.

Dood Pez you are a going full yuppie! That looks pretty effin grubalicious though.

Good eye Dub-C… It's vitamin water but same dif! Lol yes thats a nutsack, it has a funny little backstory, my fuggin parents gave me that for christmas a couple years ago, it says on it "it takes balls to beer pong" but when they gave it to me they put golf balls in it, I mean even though I'm a big beer pong guy, I wouldn't use that nutseezy to hold ping pong balls so on the golf bag it went, pretty sure it was meant for a golf bag, I always get asked about that. Hopefully that sack is a couple pegs above the truck nuts. Going to ride the golf boards again on Sunday, I'll take a POV pic of the nutsack for ya. ;-)

Red likes it spicy.

Put the casting couch back in the office today, now I can get back to work.


----------



## chrisstef

You know it wc. Gots me a fresh bit at the ready. I need to make up a quick jig for layout this weekend and ill be ready for some holes.

Nice burrito dan. I put the whoop on 2 gourmet tacos for lunch yesterday. Woke the wife up in the middle of the night with a church house creeper ….. then i spent some time in the spare room.

All that time off not being behind the camera must have been tough on ya 7. Im glad you can finally get your back on the leather again. Did your neck groove in the arm of the couch maintain shape?


----------



## Pezking7p

I like classy desserts. What can I say?

Red, I'm glad to hear it. Have fun with the tracks. Btw, how do you raise up the tracks? Tear em out, backfill, then re-set the tracks? Also, do you know what the steel plate is for on the end of the rr ties?

[email protected] couch. "Helicopter business". Sure thing 

I think there are people shooting in my back yard woods. I go outside to see wtf is going on and realize there are at least four different groups of people shooting in various directions from my house, maybe 1/4 mile away up to a mile away. What the heck are people shooting? Did all the farmers in my area decide to kill ground hogs today or something?


----------



## JayT

> I think there are people shooting in my back yard woods. I go outside to see wtf is going on and realize there are at least four different groups of people shooting in various directions from my house, maybe 1/4 mile away up to a mile away. What the heck are people shooting? Did all the farmers in my area decide to kill ground hogs today or something?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Check the state Game & Parks hunting website, but I'd bet dove season opened today. It started here on the 1st. They're migratory and Labor Day weekend is the traditional time of the migration and thus, the hunting season.

People come out of the woodwork for dove hunting, for some reason. Not really my thing, I prefer chasing quail and pheasant with a dog instead of sitting in one place and shooting doves as they come in to land.


----------



## Pezking7p

Good call, dove season opened this morning. Or should I say this mourning. It sounds like a lot of doves died this morning, lol.


----------



## walden

Pez: Are you playing the Prince song "When the Doves Cry" as loud as you can out the window for the hunters? 

Going to finish up the cabin project today.


----------



## racerglen

Wish we had an open season on the noisey buggers here, been a popuation explosion over the past year..


----------



## johnstoneb

Getting my boat ready for a Rogue R. trip, got burned out on the Salmon. My grandaugther decided she needed to go with her Dad's boat.


----------



## chrisstef

One slick box


----------



## theoldfart

Ya done good Stef. Eye catching!


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Demo


----------



## walden

Looking good Stef!


----------



## Pezking7p

Dat box.


----------



## walden

Cool shot John!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Atter boy Stef.



> Red, I m glad to hear it. Have fun with the tracks. Btw, how do you raise up the tracks? Tear em out, backfill, then re-set the tracks? Also, do you know what the steel plate is for on the end of the rr ties?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Basically they dump ballast on the ties, use a machine to lift the rail, the ballast settles below. Then the run a tamper and other machines to pack ballast and straighten the rail back up.

My office windows are prolly 20 ft from the main line. They covered them with plywood. Little tough to focus with rocks hitting the plywood. Ahh forget it, I'm gonna go check out the car show on the main drag.

Man, those guys look sweaty.


----------



## Pezking7p

That's crazy red. I would have never guessed they did it that way.

Been trying to get an exact width dado jig put together since about 1:00. It's pretty bad. I bought a bushing that doesn't fit my router, so I cobbled together a homemade baseplate that accepts the bushing. Then I messed up the hole placement for one of the bolts and had to make a hole the size and shape of South America to get the bolt in the right position. Then after I got everything together, I realized I forgot to cut the rabbet you need the bushing to run in. I think this thing might be going in the fire out of spite. At this point I'm ready to start free handing dados.


----------



## TheFridge

Burn it and work on something else for a bit. Then urinate on the ashes. While drinking a beer.


----------



## Pezking7p

Might not be worthy of fire. Notice the mark where the router caught and nearly took my hand off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

She is a cutie Bruce.

That looks tits Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is interesting Red. Thanks.

Pez its trying to kill you, be careful.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya just gotta be a little bit smarter than your tools pez.

Nice form shes got there bruce.

Clams, chorizo, chicken, corn, potatoes and ice cream. Best to not be standing downwind.


----------



## Tim457

> Nice burrito dan. I put the whoop on 2 gourmet tacos for lunch yesterday. Woke the wife up in the middle of the night with a church house creeper ….. then i spent some time in the spare room.
> - chrisstef


You're not done till you pull the covers up over her head, but props for the middle of the night awakening. Sweet box too.


----------



## walden

Pez: Your project reminds me of trying to side that crazy triangle on the cabin. Not a straight line, flat surface or right angle to work with anywhere. The important part is that the holes are sealed, but it looks crappy. Doesn't look too bad from the ground though. Too embarrassed to take a picture of it. Glad I don't own this place.

Mental note: Don't buy an old cabin. When I'm ready, I'm building my own…


----------



## walden

PS - Pez, Dados are much easier by hand. The only tools you need are a back saw, chisel, and a router plane. Save the screaming for the bedroom and work in a quiet shop…


----------



## Pezking7p

Ok so how do you do a stopped dado?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

A chisel the width of the dado, mallet, router plane, try square/combination square and knife. Using the knife wall technique. Well, you don't have to use a chisel the width of the dado, of course.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

This is the method (just stop the dado instead of going the full width):


----------



## jmartel

Went out for a nice Kayak on a local lake, and 20 min after we start it starts thundering. Race back to the docks and just get everything loaded up in time before the storm hits. Oh well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Ok so how do you do a stopped dado?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Just put a block, or mark a line where you want to stop on your jig.

Mom's night out. "Daddy Good Times" takes over. Yep, that's my daughters having an epic water fight, and my son mooning them. You're welcome.


----------



## CL810

This is 'screaming' to become someone's tag line.



> Save the screaming for the bedroom and work in a quiet shop…
> 
> - walden


----------



## chrisstef

Sometimes i forget how satisfying it is to moon someone. Way to go dawson.

I still hate painting trim.


----------



## Pezking7p

Keepin in classy, dad.

I'll pass on 48" of dados by chisel in favor of some electrons.

Sucks about the kayak ride jboat.


----------



## jmartel

Just wait until he learns "The Goat", Red.


----------



## johnstoneb

I always wandered Jmart, during a thunder storm are you safer in the middle of the river or on the beach under a tree.


----------



## jmartel

I think I remember the rule being that if you are the tallest object within a 500ft radius or something like that around you, then you can get hit. Being in the middle of a lake, I didn't want to be the tallest object.


----------



## walden

Ninja to the rescue. Thanks Billy.

Red wins the Dad award. Love it!

Sucks Jmart, but there will be other days.

CL: It's all yours! Haha.


----------



## smitdog

Long time, no post - how's it goin guys? tried to catch up but missed too much…

Been the week from HECK! Sunday night started getting the cold chills. Monday, 103 fever and couldn't get off the couch. Tuesday was doing a little better but not 100%, decided to chill at home again to recoup. Wednesday morning go back into work, start to regroup, and discover a computer virus in our system has wreaked havoc on our client files (layout and artwork for printing company, slightly important!). I am the IT dept. (small family business) and I've been up to my whoo-whoos the whole week trying to get us back together because our back up system didn't work as intended… Needless to say, I'm spent…

On a brighter note, decided to take apart my table saw for some mods I've been working on. Crapsman 113 craigslist special, think I paid $40? Here's a pic of the top as bought:









Had it working okay after WD and scotchbrite on the top and used it that way for a while but the rust would try to creep back in after a while no matter what I tried. Had the brainy idea to do some saw mods and trick this sucker out with a new fence and cabinet (hate the sheet metal crud they use on these things). I figured while I was at it maybe I could put my 2 gallons of Evaporust to work on the top, so I laid out some plastic over a 2×4/angle iron frame I pieced together around the top and voila, makeshift soaking tub! Here's the top after a few day soak:
Top









Underneath









Cleaned it up with mineral spirits and waxed the top with a couple coats of paste wax, more to follow when I have time. Also shot a coat of spray enamel on the bottom to help keep the rust off there too, forgot a pic though. I thought about sanding down to get it shiny but I don't mind the gray so I think I'll just use it as is. Hope you like the before and after!


----------



## ToddJB

Smit, that top looks great. Fine work, Sir. One thing I will note. If your fighting off rust the shinier the better. For some reason the more polished it is the longer it takes for rust to form.


----------



## johnstoneb

Great job on that top.


----------



## DanKrager

Gentlemen, the rust fighting war on my cast iron surfaces was won in my shop a long time ago with … (wait for it…..) ... baby powder. Not only does it smell good, it's slippery as anything. The secret to its success is to polish the surface to remove all traces of rust. If you use a rust solvent, be sure that is all cleaned off and dry. Then sprinkle the baby powder generously and burnish it into the surface. The powder is so fine that on a nearly molecular level it fills the pores of the metal and prevents humidity from accessing the metal. It does not make it water proof and standing drips left unattended will rust…just don't set your cold drinks on the table saw, DAMKHIT! I also made the mistake of "If a little bit is good, more is better" and applied WD40 over the powder. BIG MISTAKE! They react with each other chemically and I had a real mess. Since I started a (sort of) regular application I haven't been bothered with rusty surfaces in my very humid shop.

So, give it a shot on the top of that beautifully stripped saw table, Smitdog. Lotta work there. Do paint the underside with a high grade Rustoleum product.

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to work as well on hand plane cast iron. Don't know why, but I did try it at length. Slowed down but did not prevent the rust like on the horizontal surfaces of saws and shapers. For tools that I handle with sweaty hands I have begun using Camelia oil with good success.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Well, heading home sitting in Tampa airport once again. Pretty much everything squared away. Been at this since mid March and we need a break. Both my mom and her sister are doing quite well so we should be able to relax for a while. A word to the wise, plan for someone to take over for you. Tell them what you want and tell them where everything is. Dumpster diving in someone's life can be tough.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad to hear things are in order finally Kev.

I agree wholeheartedly. The planning is almost moot if your strategy is not passed along as well. My grandfather set up several trusts and annuities for my grandmother but his game plan was not passed on.

I was left with account statements, a grandmother with failing faculties, and a shrugging aunt. Frustrating endeavor piecing together a financial strategy that was set in place using 1950's tools…. I love you granddad but damn couldn't you have just written it down for me? It's not rude to discuss money with family, particularly those who will be entrusted with it later.

Anyways… who's hungover?


----------



## theoldfart

Wish I was !


----------



## Mosquito

lol Not I Tony. Just sore back and knees this morning

Packing up the modding stuff, so this was all downstairs, now upstairs in the used-to-be-guest room/staging area…









This one box weighs 83 pounds… carrying it up the stairs by myself was less than enjoyable… won't be getting any more boxes that size…


----------



## Tim457

> I agree wholeheartedly. The planning is almost moot if your strategy is not passed along as well. My grandfather set up several trusts and annuities for my grandmother but his game plan was not passed on.
> 
> I was left with account statements, a grandmother with failing faculties, and a shrugging aunt. Frustrating endeavor piecing together a financial strategy that was set in place using 1950 s tools…. I love you granddad but damn couldn t you have just written it down for me? It s not rude to discuss money with family, particularly those who will be entrusted with it later.
> - AnthonyReed


Wise words Tony. Some people feel they don't have a enough to bother doing that for but any amount of planning and writing down wishes can reduce the amount of stress and hassle in probate court etc. The judge can take the written instructions into account if they want to even if it's not a formal will or trust. Good reminder that I need to go finish getting my stuff in order.

Wow good tip Dan.


----------



## TheFridge

fish on!









Edit: would've been really awkward if it was th Blue Oyster Inn


----------



## Tugboater78

Toxic algae bloom anyone, come take a dip in the Ohio river…

My brother pulled out our grandpas old car yesterday and gave it a spit shine for a car show today









'64 Olds Dynamic 88, Rocket 390 BB all original


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, that was one thing I never did, was swim in the Ohio. I swam in the Allegheny a lot, and the Monongahela, but never the Ohio. Seemed too dirty, even up in the Pittsburgh area where it starts.


----------



## terryR

Good to hear, Kevin.

Like the Old Olds!

A new addition to the farm today,


----------



## summerfi

I didn't go to the fire in Oregon after all, but instead went to a fire in the land of big trees in California. I'll be here until 9/13.


----------



## terryR

Be careful, Bob!
That gorgeous slab behind you would make a nice bench…
...or…house!


----------



## johnstoneb

Just to make you feel good Bob. I will be on the Rogue R. until 9/14. Leaving tomorrow for that.


----------



## chrisstef

Handtruck mos, handtruck. Saved my ass when we were moving. I moved 90% of my shop equipment solo with one.

Solid tip tony.

Cool pics bob. Stay outta the smoke buddy.


----------



## Mosquito

Have a furniture dolly that I'll be using to move some of the heavier stuff to the garage/trailer once we get that far. Had to carry it up the stairs regardless lol


----------



## JayT

Looks cool, Bob. Stay safe.

Ain't moving fun, Mos? Should be old hat by now for you. Didn't you move into that place a year ago? That should have been enough experience to tell you lots of small light boxes are easier than a few heavy ones.


----------



## Mosquito

We moved into this house almost 2 years ago, but yeah. When I moved out of my apartment, I had 3 months, so I made more trips with less stuff. Part of the problem is that with the watercooling radiators, they wouldn't fit in any other boxes I had. And I'm too good at packing a lot of stuff in a small area, so all my boxes are full lol. Been mostly using the smaller sized ones, to avoid making them too heavy lol

This time around, we only have 4 weeks between when we close, and when we told our land lords we'd be out of here. Give that first weekend after closing for cleaning (might as well clean when there's nothing in the house), and leave the last weekend for cleaning the rental (so we can get our deposit back), and suddenly we're down to 2 weekends to move… I lost that vote, wanted a little more overlap, but wife decided otherwise.

She keeps saying "We don't have that much stuff, we can get it done in a month of overlap". What she really means is "she" doesn't have that much stuff… That's why I'm at home packing on a holiday weekend while she's in Iowa for the weekend with family lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob- glad to see ya doing well. I guess we've both been a little consumed with work. I'm getting ideas for saw orders this winter though;-)

Mos- when they came and picked up our 160some boxes with packing….I felt bad for not knowing someone who was moving.


----------



## Mosquito

heh, yeah… that's quite the pile lol At least we don't have kids stuff to move


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Bob, it figures you'd find a house built with dovetails.


----------



## JayT

> heh, yeah… that s quite the pile lol At least we don t have kids stuff to move
> 
> - Mosquito


Yet.


----------



## bandit571

weeell, among other toys, I picked up one of these things today….









$10…meh. Now trying to figure out HOW to attach this "thing" to my bench, and where…kind of a plain-jane









need to get some 7" long pieces of 1x to make a face for it, too.

Did find a few chisels today..









That 188A Millers Falls does have all it's bits, had to look through about 8 or so to find one that did. ( $5 for it)

Walked about 2 miles this afternoon, some place called West Liberty, OH. They were having a Tractor Fest 2015. BIG Flea Market, lots of food…..and it was in a DRY town..drat.


----------



## smitdog

Dan, that is a new one to me! In all my searching I can honestly say I've never seen baby powder used as a rust preventative before. How on earth did you drum that one up? Table saw as a makeshift changing table? Don't let the Mrs see that one! Ha!

That does sound just crazy enough for me to try out though. Thanks


----------



## jmartel

Finally got around to mounting my metal vise onto a piece of scrap so I can use it. Super quickly done, and it will be permanently attached to another general purpose workbench when I build it. Had a friend come over today and I built him a new license plate holder for his motorcycle out of some scrap aluminum.


----------



## Tim457

Bandit, I don't know if this is the best or only way, but it's the one I know:
Lag screws through the holes marked in blue, then the largest screws you have that fit through the holes marked in green. If the top isn't thick enough, build it up and if it's too thick chop it out till the top of the vice is a little below the bench top. Wouldn't want planes hitting it when flattening the bench.


----------



## Buckethead

That's a solid day of rust hunting bandit. Especially if you got these items at the normal Bandito prices.


----------



## TheFridge

Slow day


----------



## walden

Jmart: I need to do the same thing with my metal vice at some point.


----------



## TheFridge

I saw Shipwright had a similar setup except he uses his hold downs on the scrap.


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit. Ive got the same vice. Heres how i did it:










Its a heavy lil fugger. Dont drop it on your melon if you cant flip your bench. Car jack and some cribbing?


----------



## bandit571

Got to looking at my bench…..might be able to build the end out around the vise….Less chopping that way. Way too many screws holding things together on the end.  may add a bit of 2x stock, and then dig out what needs to be ...gone. Might even give it a non-moving wood face, and the moving side as well.

Haven't got anything on the schedule for tomorrow…...might work on it awhile. Beats being outside in the heat…..90s tomorrow…YUCK. Might even find a use for them "new" chisels I brought home…


----------



## 489tad

I saw this dash today at a car show. 
Tug that 88 is Boss!
Tony I was a little hung over.


----------



## john2005

> Tony I was a little hung over.
> 
> - 489tad


This is late enough that I feel the group needs the correct context to put it in. That way there is no "jumping to conclusions" as I may or may not have done this morning when I read it…

Oh yeah, cool dash.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was just rambling on Sunday morning and then tried to add something relevant by concluding my post by asking who was hung over.

+1 Very cool dash.

Great pics Bob, thanks. Those trees are awe inspiring when among them.


----------



## chrisstef

+2 on the dash. "Put em on the glass"

Monday - Tuesday here. Kicking off 2.3mm worth of work today. The office is nuts and I wish I was still on my couch. Can I gets a donut or suttin?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was just thinking how nice it was to be back in the office and how coffee is far too feeble to this morning.


----------



## chrisstef

And don't come at me with them chain donuts either. Not dunkin, not krispy kreme and not whole donut. I want them independent joints. Independent donuts are soo much better. They make a pb&j donut at this bakery around the corner and getthafuggouttahere theyre delicious.


----------



## Slyy

Missed your faces boys. 2600 posts and 60 days back! Apologies for my absence, 17 hours of summer class has kicked my ass!!

While I was gone, got a new dog









Picked some grapes









Looked at some rocks









And drank a beer









Nursing School is an ass kicker but hoping to get to spend more time here and in the shop this semester!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi new pooch!

Welcome back Jake!

A PB&J donut sounds phenomenal. Oh and that stuff about it being nice to be back in the office, well that is utter bullsh1t.


----------



## 489tad

Jake sounds like a full day. Welcome back. Nice pup!


----------



## bandit571

Well, other than an Aldi Chisel hopping out of a cut and into my hand…this is now in place…









End cap is just a 2×4. Notched to allow the vise to seat









Notched the 1×4 pine to cover things up. Leftover from it for the other side. 









Have it planed smooth with the bench's top, corners champfered, outside edges have a coat of BLO 









It might just do the job, for a $10 vise….


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Bandito. Getting her done. Any sag to it? Mine gets droopy like 7's man boobs when fully extended.


----------



## Slyy

Wait!!!! WTF!!!
THIS HAPPENED WHILE I WAS AWAY?????!!!!!!11111111¡¡¡¿¿¿¿¢£¥₩€


----------



## chrisstef

Yup that's a true story Jaker. No photoshop or nuttin. Armpit hair included.


----------



## bandit571

Ran the vise all the way out….no droopy









had to cut away a bit under neath the bench..









Still enough there to add the lags….as soon as I walk the two miles each way to buy them…









Might just work..


----------



## jmartel

First day back after over a week off is no bueno. Got the wooden boat show this weekend coming up. Will probably put an order in with Lee Valley there since they do 10% off at the show. Just need to decide what to buy.


----------



## Buckethead

SLY!

Stef… Still so proud of you.


----------



## Buckethead

WTF LJ DOESNT SPEAK EMOJI THIS IS A TRAVESTY


----------



## AnthonyReed

Settle down Bucket; you want the genital cuff?


----------



## Slyy

> Settle down Bucket; you want the genital cuff?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


My guess Bucket is that Tony means something more like this:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww, Jake you remember! You sentimental s.ob., you.


----------



## chrisstef

I love carnival games!


----------



## 7Footer

I'll show you real man boobies stef.









Welcome back Jake!! Moar puppy pics plz…

Going on a little road trip this, wifey doesn't want to send all of her original documents to San Fran to renew her Brazilian passport so she's gonna fly down (we've got a bunch of airline miles from all the wedding crap so it's free) and I'm gonna take the dog and road trip it down there for a couple days, then we're gonna cruise over to Lake Tahoe for a couple days and then cruise home.. I'm stoked!

Co-worker left this on my desk last week, I took it home and gave the handle a rub of mendota:
B4:









Aft:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice trip 7! That'll be fun. Sexy little clamp.


----------



## 7Footer

Also, this.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like a killer trip 7. Love that lil clampy clamp too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That clip is on the redundant side… does she make a point?


----------



## chrisstef

Do they ever Tony?

Peep these monsters from fellow lj a slice of wood workshop, aka tim. 16" long, 6 1/2" throw, 3/4" thick and hand effin forged right here in the usa. Havent tested em out yet but a dry run in some scrap will be happening as soon as squirt goes down. I just couldnt contain myself, i had to post.


----------



## woodcox

^nice stef!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I often find them to be right to the point; "more please".

Very cool man! Congrats Stef.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol I think that chick is getting turned on T….

Stef doesn't mess with anything < 12" ... Those are hoss though man, nice!


----------



## Slyy

Noice Steffers!

2 days off school/work and took the time to clean the shop and finally get wood off the floor and leaning up on stuff!
Haven't even stepped FOOT in there in almost 2 months. Found some of the biggest wolf spiders I've seen (bodies big as my thumb) and not a few brown recluse.
















Hopefully I'll get around to making a tool for saws and planes soon so I can get all that crap off my table(saw).

7' - story on the Pup: think he's mostly shepherd with a bit of husky mixed in maybe. Mother-in-law was driving home from work early morning a month ago down the interstate. Some asshat in a flatbed had this guy (bout 5-6 weeks old at the time) on the back. Unsurprisingly little dude jumped off and MIL damn near ran him over before she could stop. She waited almost an hour to see if the person came back (a lot longer than I would have) and no one came. We had him checked, broke his right front paw but no chip and no tag. We inherited him cute little guy, think our Corgi's gonna have a rough time when he gets a bit bigger!


















Road trip sounds like it's gonna be a blast! 7! Tahoe is a heck of a lot of fun.
Wife and I had a week off between summer and fall semester, drove up to Santa Fe. First for us both, gorgeous place and walking through the art galleries made me realize there is a whole level of wealth vastly beyond anything I will ever know.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh man, well good on you guys for rescuing that little feller, hes fuggin adorable.. Mr. Corgi better enjoy it while he can lol….. Rescuing that little guy will bring good karma!


----------



## walden

Cute pup Sly!

Nice holdfasts Stef. You're going to love them.

Have I ever mentioned how much I love technology? I got an email from Roku over the weekend. They said the model I have is too old and they will no longer be supporting it. To please upgrade at my earliest convenience. It died within 48 hours. Thanks for giving me time to get a new one dbags. Gotta love planned obsolescence. Guess I'm headed to the library.


----------



## jmartel

Cute pup. I want a dog pretty badly, but it would just make life difficult right now since we tend to leave for a few days randomly all the time. Cats you can leave some food and a fresh litter box and they are good. Dogs not so much.


----------



## chrisstef

Pup got a name jake? Looks like a howard to me.

Tried the fasts in some scrap. Toight but could be a lil tighter. If i twist it good i cant get it to move. Need to run a rasp inside my test doghole to blow out the bottom a little. Need leather pads too. I can see myself obliterating a mallet hitting these things. Its fun.


----------



## lysdexic

Rub some sand paper circumferentially around your shaft and it will lock in there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

For the first time in our new place, Emma and I spent some time in the shop. I cleaned and polished tools, she drove nails….a few through the boards into my benchtop;-) Just like old times. It was nice.


----------



## Slyy

Red glad to see the good 'ol times coming back. Missed the move around here but saw on BookFace. Happy that it's all coming together.

Stef the fellers name is Cage. Music background for wife and I so the dogs get composer names, the corgi is Rimsky (after Korsakov) and the new one is after John Cage. His was inside joke kind of too: I HATE John Cage, any art that is made solely for art's sake just bores me to death (avant-garde stuff). He is incredibly famous for "composing" a piece called 4'33". It has three movements and the "music" simply states that the performer does not play their instrument for the duration of the piece. It's stupid. Cage makes a good dog name though and a good story, plus it yells off the tongue real well.

JMart I agree. Our cats don't really care wether we are home or not. Have to get sitters for the dogs. Our corgi is pretty much house trained to the tune of 12-14 hours so we can usually leave him home a good while alone. The puppy I assume is a lot like what kids are.


----------



## woodcox

> The puppy I assume is a lot like what kids are.
> 
> - Slyy


Funny, the wife caught my daughter playing with the toilet brush while in the bathtub last night too!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who was talking about house painting late last week? My Charming and Beautiful Wife has finally shamed me into painting our house, and the process had to begin with the two outbuildings…

This one's pretty much done:










Some more work to do here, obviously:


----------



## smitdog

Painting stinks, but it sure looks nice when it's done Smitty

Nice hold downs Stef, me likey

Now I'm craving donuts…

I need to just go to bed, but the sooner I do that the sooner work gets here tomorrow, so…


----------



## 7Footer

Wouldn't be much better if he was named after Nick Cage! My wife is dying to get a 2nd dog, she wants a pit, she really wants to rescue one because there are so many needing homes.. Between that and my poor Phoebe, just 2 days before we're suppose to leave for this trip she get an infection in her foot, and as we were cleaning it up and putting a bandage on it tonight we noticed that she has a huge sore on her neck, possibly from her collar but it's a martindale and we don't keep it very tight at all, not sure what happened…. Just kills me to see my little pooch not 100%, breaks my uman heart.

A BYO driveby, of course he references Stef's shaft. Extra points for circumferentially though, solid word.

Git er dun Smitty, my house needs painted too, I'll supply the beer and food.


----------



## woodcox

So it is day two in a dovetail-a-dayorso, practicing with hemlock is ok but it splinters easily. I may switch it up with some yellow pine. I would like to dovetail the rest of this hemlock together for some shop trays or the like. Sunday I picked up my first backsaw, first western saw at that. Challenging to get this thing to start consistently, but I'm sure I'll come around. Question. When transferring tails to the pin board, do you use the face or back of the tail board to scribe from?









I caught a screenshot of these in my tutelage. Interesting, but I couldn't find anything described like them elsewhere on the web.


----------



## chrisstef

Hope phoebs clears up before you hit the road 7.

Thanks for the expert drive by tip byo. I did go at it in a linear fashion but ill give it the old grip n twist with some 120 next.

Looks like ya never left rojo. New memories are good.

Lol wc. Toilet brushes are mighty interesting to toddlers. Ive organized them face out when chopping.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Settle down Bucket; you want the genital cuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Lol that movie was a trip.


----------



## chrisstef

Is it weird that ive never really cared for Steve Martin? I mean he was pretty cool in planes, trains, and automobiles but in every other movie all ive ever wanted to do was punch him in the face.


----------



## JayT

> Is it weird that ive never really cared for Steve Martin? I mean he was pretty cool in planes, trains, and automobiles but in every other movie all ive ever wanted to do was punch him in the face.
> 
> - chrisstef


Not at all. I feel the same way about Will Ferrell.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Is it weird that ive never really cared for Steve Martin? I mean he was pretty cool in planes, trains, and automobiles but in every other movie all ive ever wanted to do was punch him in the face.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Not at all. I feel the same way about Will Ferrell.
> 
> - JayT


----------



## Pezking7p

I also hate Steve Martin. I used to hate will Farrell until anchorman, but I think that was just the right place right time type of thing.


----------



## BadJoints

Bandit, what the status on getting your license fixed? Also, this is a golden opportunity to get yourself a bicycle with a basket, you'd get there quicker, be healthier AND look cool at the same time.



> Is it weird that ive never really cared for Steve Martin? I mean he was pretty cool in planes, trains, and automobiles but in every other movie all ive ever wanted to do was punch him in the face.
> 
> - chrisstef


 Burn the heretic! I swear, if you say you don't like Bill Murray too, I'm going to have to come 'educate' you.


----------



## smitdog

She doesn't like Steve Martin or Will Ferrell either…








You're welcome

I get not liking certain comics though, not every one is for everybody. I always liked Steve Martin though, Three Amigos, SNL when it was good, Father of the Bride. Martin Short's pretty funny too. Good Stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well I think you are a bunch of Martin, Farrell hating d1cks….

Those are some nice looking dovetails WC, that hinge has a DT-shaped strap? As for the transfer; keep it oriented as it will be fit together so it would be backs together and faces out.


----------



## bandit571

Badjoints: Court date is the 25 of this month. We'll see what they say then


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Smitty, I don't envy your duty. That second outbuilding is very cool.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks, after thinking about it I can see where it could be real bad tracing the face side of the tails to the pin board.

Anything Owen Wilson or Vince Vaughn does upsets me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Zoolander / Old School; respectively, Woodcox.

So I am seeing you are more of a Notebook, Ryan Gosling and The Rock crowd. I am disappoint.


----------



## ShaneA

Bunch of haters in here. I second Zoolander, look forward to the sequel…

Owen Wilson…Meet the Parents, Wedding Crashers, Zoolander.

Will Ferrell is more miss than hit for me though. Anchorman alone is enough though.


----------



## CB_Cohick

I admit to watching Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby when the reruns come on. I will go back to lurking now.


----------



## jmartel

> So I am seeing you are more of a Notebook, Ryan Gosling and The Rock crowd. I am disappoint.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


The Rock doesn't care what you think.


----------



## 7Footer

Never liked Steve Martin much either, even on SNL I only liked a few of his skits…. Will Ferrell though, the whole Happy Madison clan, they are the best of our generation, imo. Zoolander, yes. The Rock is the shizzle, he's an inspiring dude.

One of our customers needed to have his invoices broken down unit by unit, usually we just say 'aerial spraying by helicopter' ... sometimes we put a region they are in but this guy needs each individual tree stand listed… Some of these unit names just kill me…


----------



## AnthonyReed

JCakes.

I hope you use "inspiring" in an agitating stance and not as a point of view.

Funny names.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Jerk is one the all-time greatest films. Gotta live Steve Martin in that. Also have his Let's Get Small album. Yes, comedy. On a record. Busted a gut on that many times.


----------



## chrisstef

The only comedy on tape that ever got me was Eddie Murphys Raw. The first time I heard him do that skit on the Italians I couldn't hold my bladder.

Aerial Spraying of the red ******************** corner …. just wow. Too many jokes. Overload.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Extreme"


----------



## chrisstef

Im so in! ^


----------



## woodcox

Ok ok. "Anything" has been rescinded. I just don't think they are funny.


----------



## walden

Who needs comedians when I have you clowns…

Just got some good news on the woodworking front. There is a high-end art gallery in town that also sells one-off furniture. They saw some of my pieces and said, "Wow. The quality of your work is way above what we normally sell. We could easily sell whatever you want to make." They gave me some hints on the types of furniture and wood that sell well.

They also said to only make one piece in each style I choose (like one end table for example). They said people almost always buy the table and ask that the artist make another one, a sofa table and a coffee table to match. I would get 50 percent consignment on the first piece, and 75 percent of the commission price on the additional pieces ordered.

I'm not looking to go pro, but this would be a great way to have my woodworking pay for itself through the Winter.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good luck Walden. You certainly have the skill.


----------



## bandit571

Well….my $10 wood working vise just went up in price….









Spent $2.08 for some lag screws and washers. Re-did the moving jaw a bit, to add the dog holes. Had to add 5/4" of pine. Might be "usable" now?


----------



## chrisstef

Good deal Walden. Sounds like youre taking the Tony approach to women to try and fend off the crazy. Museums and galleries. Let Tony take you to the promise land.


----------



## AnthonyReed

U mad bro?


----------



## chrisstef

Hell no. Im proud of Walden for following in your footsteps.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You funny mf'er!


----------



## Pezking7p

I would pay to see midgets wrestle.

Walden, good news!

Trying to take artsy photos like Tony but I think I didn't get the right angle.









Croquet anyone? In the background is Grover Cleveland's mansion from the days of yore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are nice bud. Thanks.


----------



## walden

Haha. Thanks guys.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## Pezking7p

The cutest kid on the Internet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gramps laid out is an awesome shot.

Great stuff, thanks Todd.


----------



## walden

That's awesome Todd.










The carving axe came today. Sharp as a razor and works like a dream. I highly recommend it. Robin Wood is the man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Saucy. Congrats Walden.


----------



## woodcox

Beauties Walden.


----------



## lysdexic

Walden,

That's the Robin Wood on the left, correct? I really like the recurvatum in the handle.


----------



## ToddJB

Where it all began (for me).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Recurvatum
[rē′kərvā′təm]
Etymology: L, recurvare, to bend back
backward thrust or bending, for example, of the knee caused by weakness of the quadriceps or a joint disorder.

That is too cool Todd, thanks for taking us along. Will you be setting it aflame?


----------



## walden

Lysdexic: Yep, it's the one on the left. Great weight and feel to it.

Todd: Good stuff.

T: I laughed out loud at your question…


----------



## ToddJB

Here's the upstairs of that garage. The bone yard


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah, that is fantastic.


----------



## TheFridge

Well. Somewhere to start is better than nowhere right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You need that sideboard back there, take it home.


----------



## walden

That last set of pics was cool/creepy. That John Deere toy tractor is worth a lot of money BTW.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

Wow todd. Thats an interesting picture tour.

Them axes ooze machismo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are fuggin great Todd!


----------



## lysdexic

Its like walking up to a circle of dudes at party. They are drinking beer and engaged in a fast-paced conversation. Their inside jokes and innuendo ricochet like a pin ball machine. I stand there a doofus, trying to pick up the conversation, the lingo and rhythm, waiting to speak. But these guys are talking woodworking and I don't really have anything current to add. I gather an inkling of gumption to ask a question. A question that will undoubtedly reveal that I am not current. An outsider. But you have to jump (back) in somewhere.

*Todd where are you?*


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha…. you're revered here actually, save your shy routine for the chicks.


----------



## chrisstef

Like the opening to a classic novel that first line really gets you yearning for more ^^

Good to see ya lys.


----------



## lysdexic

This is the "State of the Shop" right. Well, I must make a confession. I am a sperm donor but that is not important right now. Actually, I have been spending time on another forum. What little spare time I had in the past few months I have been researching Jeeps. First it was all the information in order to get a, new to me "97 TJ up and going. Then I had to know everything in order to make a sound decision on a new purchase: invoice pricing, Tread Lightly, trim packages, hard top, soft top, gearing ratios, lockers, sway bar disconnects, all-terrain vs mud-terrain.

The family and i took an RV trip out west that included multiple Jeep trails in Ouray, Colorado.

Now I continue down the rabbit hole of control arms, spring rates, shock travel, rear track bar relocation brackets, LED projector headlights, back spacing, winches etc.

Here is a pic of my shop this evening. A friggin mess…..


----------



## walden

Nice Lys! That's one nice cat bed… Try out Silverton, CO if you get a chance. Amazing 4 wheel trails.

Todd is visiting his Dad and the house he grew up in.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh dang scotty. Love the hard top rig. A circus act trying to do that without assistance. You went full tilt as expected lol.


----------



## walden

Todd: My Grandad had a John Deere "A" and a "B". I used to ride those all over the place.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I got nothing but that car is blocking the view of the bench you built.


----------



## TheFridge

> Try out Silverton, CO if you get a chance. Amazing 4 wheel trails.
> 
> - walden


I think Joe Dirt moved there.

After that whole buffalo bob incident.


----------



## TheFridge

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is where I do push ups but I don't have a cat.


----------



## lysdexic

At least you got balls. Well, a ball and a half.

PS: Can we get a video?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spend a lot of time here lately:


----------



## AnthonyReed

No video.

This was in Barcelona, I liked it there:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Most mornings I had the place to myself from 5 to 7 am:


----------



## lysdexic

Looks awesome. I'd love to hear all about it.

Took the kids here. Sunset on Yankee Boy Trail outside Ouray.


----------



## walden

Nice pics T!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's stunning Scotty.


----------



## ToddJB

Scotty, Chandlersville, Ohio. The family farm, where I grew up. No longer functioning as such, though.

Weird being back.

Haven't had much time to read the posts - but Walden those axes (axi?) are so sexy.

Want see some farmgineering?

What am I pointing out in this pic?










Or how about this?










Pre-hint - same thing but from 5 feet back


----------



## lysdexic

Been on call the past few days and thought I'd come out to the shop and clean up. Couldn't help but take a totally staged photo for Tony.

LJ's is good for me…..


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## lysdexic

> Spend a lot of time here lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Sunset or sunrise? Wait, West Coast. Duh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is Ludwig Mies van der Rohe's 1928 contribution to the Barcelona Pavillion:


----------



## AnthonyReed

What is it Todd?

You are getting some wonderful shots Todd.

Love that Smitty-esque lamp. Was that driver used on your new car?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I walked everywhere, put in about 8 miles a day for 9 days. Much hate for international flights.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## lysdexic

> This is Ludwig Mies van der Rohe s 1928 contribution to the Barcelona Pavillion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed


The "History of Architecture" slips from my 50 yo brain. But the structure in the pavilion reminds me of Le Corbusier.


----------



## lysdexic

> Love that Smitty-esque lamp. Was that driver used on your new car?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


F no. That is just a really cool driver that I wanted to throw into the picture. Completely Staged.

The Smitty-esque lamp gots Smitty written all over it. The only reason I have it.


----------



## jmartel

Nice shots, Tony, Todd, and lysdexic. I still need to get the photos off of my real camera from Glacier and backpacking off of Mt. Baker.

Had a 500ton capacity crane go into the yard today. Big sucker.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They were contemporaries and their chairs we in the same vein.

Mies:









Le Corbusier:


----------



## lysdexic

*@Walden*: That's is where I was or at least 5 miles from Silverton. We took Ophir pass from Ouray up to 12,000ft and down into Telluride. I am definitely going back. Probably next summer. I am going to stop at Smitty's on the way out and spend the night. He just does not know it yet.

*@Todd*: I live in a conflicted world and I see emotional conflict in your pictures. As strong as the smells and odors of that garage. The conflict between then and now. The the flood of fond memories juxtaposed with the decay of yester-year. Is that neglect or perseverance. Is that trash or an artifact from your childhood. Do you feel wonderment or disgust? Happiness or sadness? I vote yes.

Wabi Sabi.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There he is.


----------



## lysdexic

LJ's is bad for me.

What a wonderful time sink but I lose sleep here. I gots to slice and dice man meat tomorrow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is a typical tapas spot / bar; they are on every corner and mid block:









One morning the chick I was with had to "find a bathroom immediately" so we ducked inside a bar. She is blushing when she emerges and after some time admits that there was no tp in the stall (these places have a room with a toilet behind a door, the sink is in the communal area). So after expressing how horrible that was and how I was sorry she had to suffer that embarrassment I climbed to the observation deck on this dome:









And took this picture:










Before I looked for a bathroom for her to use to correct the morning's tragedy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Understood, good to hear from you. Take care BYo.

Night boys.


----------



## lysdexic

I respect your priorities.

Took the boy to learn to drive a stick in the TJ…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Noice Jeeps! Awesome pics, too. But the text that goes with all of it is particularly fun. Good stuff in the sots thread tonight.


----------



## ToddJB

> *@Todd*: I live in a conflicted world and I see emotional conflict in your pictures. As strong as the smells and odors of that garage. The conflict between then and now. The the flood of fond memories juxtaposed with the decay of yester-year. Is that neglect or perseverance. Is that trash or an artifact from your childhood. Do you feel wonderment or disgust? Happiness or sadness? I vote yes.
> 
> Wabi Sabi.
> 
> - lysdexic


That sums up the jumbling of thoughts I've been working through pretty accurately.

The house I was raised in was built as a military hospital in the early 1800s. It was a two story log cabin then that was added onto over the years. Horse hair plaster and all. It was condemned and torn down a few years after college graduation. Moms now lives in a double wide about 20 yards behind its orginal location.

No guesses on the farmgineering? Tip of the hat if you can guess the first pic, and I'll produce an actual prize if you can guess the second.


----------



## woodcox

I'll play..
1. Hub cap bird baths?
2. Bottom board looks worn away from something passing in or out. Coal or ice chute?


----------



## bandit571

!. Red item is the water "pump" for the garden behind it…the hubcaps act as scare-crows to keep the birds out

2. I see a central opening back in there. Either a "chase" to let smoke out, or create a breezway to draw out the heat inside.


----------



## 489tad

lysdexic A+ on the Side Kick. Brewery just up the road. 
Todd grab and rehab that tractor for the kids. Great pictures.


----------



## DanKrager

In our area, hubcaps are simply a rain cap for the fence posts. It was imagined that keeping water off the end grain of the post made it last longer. One finds cans, various strips of shingles nailed over, boots, and all sorts of "decorative" stuff to act as rain shed. Many were just cut at a steep angle, and some were painted.

The wind mill is a red herring…purely decorative.

I'm with Bandit on the chase for drawn ventilation, but for what reason there is not enough information. If the shed was used to store hay, it was to shed heat from the tight stacking of hay.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Woodcox, has the right items for number 1, but the reasoning is the exact opposite to his guess.

Bandits on the right path for #2 - but not there quite yet


----------



## Mosquito

> What am I pointing out in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Hubcaps to prevent posts from getting rain soaked and splitting?

EDIT: just got to Dan's response lol You guys were chatty last night


----------



## Pezking7p

Hub caps keep rain off the posts.

The second pic is a vent for an outhouse.


----------



## racerglen

#1 Mortise and tenon fencing.
#2 grain chute to move it to the wagons from storage


----------



## Pezking7p

Or hub caps keep birds away (usually I see hanging pie tins)?

And smokehouse vents I guess.

Had to change my guesses after seeing todds hints.


----------



## Pezking7p

We drive to MA for my friends wedding. One of his groomsman just split with his wife, who's is also a bridesmaid. Groomsman called this morning to bail on the wedding. Who does that? Now I think I have to be IN the wedding. Fuark.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Suit up and stop being a problem, be the solution Pez.


----------



## jmartel

I'm just glad that most of my friends who are going to get married at some point are already married. No more going to weddings for the foreseeable future. There's one couple that I can see in another year or two, but that's it.


----------



## chrisstef

That is weak Pez. Zero balls on that dude. So heartbroken you cant even bear to see her. Wuss.

Man we had one summer where we had 6 wedding in 4 weeks. It was insane. Either me, my wife or both of us were in 4 of them. Bled money.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh.


----------



## lysdexic

I wish that I had the balls to bail on my wedding.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If your situation is similar to Stef's you don't have to worry about balls now.


----------



## chrisstef

If you had only lived in Kentucky you never would have gotten the license anyway. ^^

Hey! She keeps em locked up in a glass case and I can look at em any time I want all right.


----------



## ToddJB

DanK , gets the tip of the hat. Hub caps are to keep water of the posts.

Pez gets the big prize - even though he changed his answer.


> The second pic is a vent for an outhouse.
> 
> - Pezking7p


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is clever.

Ever use that outhouse?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, I missed all kinds of good stuff. Labor Day weekend was a blur with our big track project. Glad that's over. Now I've got a four-day weekend and there is a big Railroad Festival in our town called "PufferBilly Days." Pie eating contest, Beard contest, Carnival….I gotta see this.

Smitty, I'm painting for the wifey too. Figured I'd paint her tea room since she is chugging laxatives and getting a camera stuck up her bum today.

That moment when you wonder why your making such an effort to keep paint off the trim…..'cause the last knucklehead who painted sure didn't give a rip. 









*Scotty*- Tony and Walden still flaunt their careless bachelor lives for all of us to envy. Todd is visiting his family on a tobacco plantation. I was promoted to a management job with the railroad and moved to central Iowa. Smitty has sold more furniture than any of us so far this year…..and Stef still has huevos pequenos. There, you're caught up.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pics Tony, Scotty & Todd. How'd the boy do driving a stick?

That John Deere toy tractor is worth a lot of money BTW.

Walden

So probably is the childs car right beside it.

I wish my dad and granddad had been wise enough to have put ventilation in their outhouses.


----------



## chrisstef

Just because you can eat 2 eggs at once doesnt make them small red.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know what irks me? When youre in a long line and the person behind you keeps creeping up to the point that theyre basically in your back pocket or by your side. Look tryin to smell the back of my neck aint gonna make this line go any damn faster. Now get the eff outta my personal space.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Lalwz.

On the comedians…..Mike Myers was my fav. Had to show the kids this one last night.

Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed, that is annoying. Some cultures have smaller expectations of personal space and sometimes it is just idiot people.


----------



## chrisstef

It was some older, waspy looking guy talking politics and about his vacation house. Neither of which I was particularly interested in. As a matter of fact I hope they under cooked his burger and he craps in his pool, which, by the way, hovers around 80 degrees when the sun is out all day but gets a little chilly after some rain. Like I give a damn.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Eff that guy… the mindless Todd-hole.

Trick is to turn around and face them when they are pulling that crap.


----------



## chrisstef

I seriously gave some thought to opening up some bondage porn on my phone and watching it about eye level in line but decided against it. If I get arrested id rather it not be on working hours.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You could have slapped the phone out of his hand then apologized profusely as if it was an accident, can't get arrested for that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

An opposite Peeve is long lines made unnecessarily long because people maintain 5'+ of space between them and the person in front of them. At the quickie mart today, lunchtime: three people in line, it was out the door. Counter is about 12' from the door. Takes 10 friggin' seconds to walk to the counter when you're that spread out! And then, please sit there and hold things up further by not reaching for your cash or credit card until the total shows up on the screen in front of you. Morons…


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's like a surprise every time "Oh! I need to give you money during this interaction?! Sorry I am new to the planet."

I think Smitty just said he was lonely and needs some touch and that the subway-rub is his preferred style.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

On another note, how about an illustration for Scope Creep: When painting the outbuilding turns into replacing the concrete floor in the outbuilding.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Smitty just said, 'Quit being a dumb*ss and get the h*ll outta my way.'

You may have revealed my inner feelings, though. Introspection needed, be right back.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## lysdexic

Dang. There has got to be a story behind that decision.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"'Quit being a dumbss and get the hll outta my way.'" - Me, on the freeway. So many fugging 7'-s driving 65 in the left lane…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Dang. There has got to be a story behind that decision.
> 
> - lysdexic


I should start using my House Refurbers account. There's all kinds of material I could be adding on that shed, the other shed, etc. etc., re: stuff that's been done to them over the past 20+ years. There's a reason folks pull them down, for sure. And there's cause for wrapping them in vinyl siding. I've kept them wood, and as 'original' as possible, despite their on-going efforts to decay and make "disrepair" an action verb.


----------



## chrisstef

That looks like an electric breaker to me there Smitty. Wacker? If you can find a home depot that rents the hilti one, it'll knock your socks off. Lot of pop and some nice vibration reduction too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dupe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Job's done, Demo. Local rental place, mom and pop shop. The 'crete was the old lime-based stuff, probably dated to the 30s or so. Bit went through it, making a hole, as much as it cracked it up. Poured right on the earth, dude didn't own a rake, either. Some was 2.5" thick, other areas about 6" thick…

The early work you see in the pic, my #2 son did. When I got off work, we made faster time and bigger chunks, combination of the jack, 5' cheater bar and a sledge.

But I'll remember the Hilti reco, there may be additional floors coming up between now and this time next year, in the other outbuilding.


----------



## chrisstef

Your hired.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your…. damn it Stef.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, wifey says this kind of labor is all work from home at the present time. 

List is very, very long, with time before snow flies being short indeed.


----------



## walden

Damn, I was going to say the hubcaps were tea cups for prairie dogs…oh well.


----------



## jmartel

Got another cabinetry commission. Boss wants a murphy bed cabinet by about December. I've known about this for a bit, but she finally gave me a drawing of what she wants so it's going to be time to get cracking soon. Also means I need to put the throttle down on the nightstands to finish them up beforehand if at all possible.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet trip back to the old haunt Todd! Some hardcore memory lane it looks like.

Smit that's how I feel about most projects I undertake: starts as one thing and then complicates itself several times throughout the process.

This was the view a few weeks ago before the semester started back up:



























9000 feet ended up being a lot less difficult than I imagined it would be. Still pretty high up for a boy raised on the plains and the low ones at that.


----------



## walden

Nice pics Sly.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys have shown some pretty cool views around here. I love it.


----------



## 489tad

Starting a bath rehab in maple.


----------



## Slyy

> Nice pics Sly.
> 
> - walden


Walden, was our trip up to Santa Fe. That was near the top of Mt Atalya, really pretty trail. If/when we go back would love to spend several days just doing hikes in the area, prairie grass gets kinda old as a view after a while.

And BYo, have you to thank for showing me these guys. Now get their catalog regularly and its some pretty inspiring furniture. I really dig their Edo line.









Also got all those pesky pallets torn down and now have enough rough looking lumber to make up a saw and plane till sometime soon!


----------



## lateralus819

Scored a lifetime supply of UHMW for jigs from work lol.

They were cutting some 1" sheet stock for a job and there was a ton of good scraps 3/4" wide x varying lengths. Also got some wide pieces too. Woop. Figure if I had to buy it myself in strips would be over $100.


----------



## ToddJB

I just had a blast stealing tools. That's right - you read that correctly. Stolen tools.

My grandpa, Pappa, has always been a hard man. When we were kids we would have to sneak into his garage to play with tools because he would get so.mad if he was aware we were in there. Not like the "it's not safe" kind of mad, but the "don't touch my stuff" kind of mad. To this day, age 87, he is still this way. On my walkabout the other day I saw some things that I had a lot of memories about while being a mischievous little guy just wanting to play with tools. So I asked my mom if I could sneak over tonight to steal them. She understood exactly why I phrased it that way and was more than happy to give her blessing.

So around midnight I snuck into the garage and picked out a few specific items I remember playing with. A brace bit set, screwdriver, a draw knife, a handsaw, and some calipers. Didn't appear like any of them had been moved since my brother and I last used them 20 years ago.

And once I got them back over to my mom's and got a good look at them likely most will only be suited as wall hangers. Farm life is hard on tools. Carlos never believed in the "right tools for the job". He was more of a " hey that tool is in reach and might work" kind of guy.

Anyways, no pics yet, so it hasn't happened, but it was a fun .


----------



## RPhillips

> - lysdexic


<3 the JEEP!

Hard Rock Edition in my future!


----------



## chrisstef

Love me a good midnight run. Under the cover of darkness is the only way to galavant.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on the side job from the boss JDouble-dip.

Great shots Jake. Were you stalking that person in the second photo or were they park of your hike?

Off to a brave start Dan. Keep us updated please. Don't forget a before picture.

Congrats Lat.

Todd congratulations on the caper. Was Pappa a d1ck or just cantankerous? Just an opinion but the flames might have made a better photo op. 
Looking back again on your photos, besides their pure aesthetic you did seem to capture emotion in them (as Lys pointed out). Not sure if it was the accompanying narrative that spurred it. In any case it is a spectacular series; thanks for sharing.


----------



## walden

That's awesome Todd. My step grandpa had a 1000 acre cattle ranch and wouldn't let me near his tool shed either.


----------



## jmartel

> Congrats on the side job from the boss JDouble-dip.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Only problem is that it's gotta be painted. I hate painting. Gonna have to do a bunch of research to figure out how to get a good finish from paint, ideally without a sprayer. May just have to bite the bullet and get a spray system though.


----------



## DanKrager

Jmart, getting a good finish with paint isn't all that hard. I've done it several ways and what settles out on top IMHO is this:
1. Prepare the close grained wood with sanding to about 100-120 grit. While scraping or planing leave superior surfaces, that's not relevant under paint. You want grip, and the tiny fibers stirred up by sanding help with that.
2. Several seal coats of choice. Shellac and lacquer dry fast, penetrate well, sand down easily, and hold paint firmly, especially if the paint is thinned with LT or acetone. If you're using pine, then a bleed stopper is a good first choice under the seal coats, or as the seal coats. Sand them down using 320 stearate finishing paper, and wipe clean. It should feel smooth as baby skin with very little effort. Bonus: The several clear seal coats make stripping easier if somehow things change to a stained finish…. (I have love-hate relationships with fickle interior designers!) 
3. I prefer Pratt and Lambert oil base paints. Before EPA shut them down, they had a paint that stood head and shoulders above all the others I tried because besides being extraordinarily durable it could be thinned with lacquer thinner. Fast dry and very, very durable, 2-3 sanded coats a day were possible. (After 5 years, my kitchen refinish shows no signs of fatigue.) Did I mention it was durable? A white (or colored) lacquer is good for other furniture. P&L can still be thinned with acetone, as can any high end oil base paint, but it doesn't dry quite as fast, somehow. 
4. Buy the spraying equipment. A $100 top feed HVLP gun on a standard air system reduced to 20 PSI at the gun (with a small regulator) will give results comparable to any other system when used correctly. I've never messed with nozzle changes, except for spatter distressing, because in the factory experience of production finishing, it was the skill of the operator that far out weighed the size of nozzle. (easy stef). I bought a $75 Campbell Hausfield set of three HVLP guns from Walmart (HERESEY!) just to get the little touch-up unit. I can't detect the difference in performance compared to my high end Binks guns. Just look for well machined parts. IMO there is no other way to apply paint to furniture or cabinets. You will spend SO much time trying to remove brush marks, runs, overlaps, etc. You can't get predictable uniformity with a brush. Just not worth it. 
5. Oh, and get a good carbon face mask filter. White buggers are not desirable.
Good luck. 
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Spray lacquer and vinyl sealer from sherwin williams. I got great results using a $75 turbine unit. I liked the turbine because the air was dry and warm, two things that are hard to get from a regular joe compressor. Do it outside and forget about a spray booth. Save that for production sprayers.


----------



## jmartel

Dan and Dan (Red want to chime in so we get another Dan? 489tad maybe?),

Thanks for the help. The more I have been thinking about it, the more I realize that I have to spray.

It will be made out of Birch Ply and whatever the local lumber yard has for a hardwood that is cheap and close-grained. Probably not poplar because it's so soft. I don't like working with it. Beech was cheap when I bought it a few months ago and seems durable.

I've got the 2-pack HF HVLP gun system that I've successfully sprayed lacquer with in the past. However, my compressor is very small, leaks, and the grounding plug broke off. So I was looking at buying either a cheap turbine unit or a new ~20gal oiled compressor.

Was looking at General Finishes "Milk Paint" for a paint initially. I like their Arm-R-Seal a lot, and have heard nothing but good things about their paint. Plus Rockler carries it which is 10 min from my house which helps.

My driveway is small, I've got no yard (in a townhouse), so I was probably going to rig up a PVC and plastic sheeting spray booth. Plus a smaller area will help with keeping heat in since I don't expect to be spraying until November.

I've got a couple 3M face masks with the canisters already that I use when running the planer, router, and sometimes the TS.


----------



## Pezking7p

You're going to hate yourself if you try to make a spray booth. It's impossible. Trust me. Park the cars up the street and spray in your driveway, get an organic canister if you're spraying solvents. Lacquer at least will dry within 10-15 feet and should dry well even at cooler temperatures, especially in sun.

May I recommend soft maple? It's well loved for painted cabinetry.


----------



## DanKrager

Never used a turbine, but I like the warm air idea. I've been known to put a heat lamp fairly close to my air hose for that reason while the gun basks in the warmth of a bulb while it hangs between sprays to keep the fluid warm. 
I'm with Pez on the "you'll regret the plastic spray booth". The first gust that pushes the plastic sheet into a freshly sprayed surface, or the scramble to keep it from tumbling down the street is just too much. I spray from the shelter of an open overhead door. My shop happens to be oriented so the breeze is almost always away from the door I'm using. And the outdoor light gives good "bounce light" for checking the spray coverage from inside.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Well the sheets would be well away from the work, secured relatively tight, and inside the garage with the door closed so no breeze. I've done it before when spraying motorcycle parts with rattle cans. I'm mostly concerned with keeping the heat in since it will be November, and keeping overspray to a minimum. I may end up just draping plastic over everything in the shop and not having a booth. And have a few heaters running for a couple hours beforehand.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a guy here in the office that is amazing with the milk paints. He just started spraying the stuff and he was a little bummed at the coverage he got out of the small cans he buys. At $25 a quart it aint cheap. You got this though JBobRoss, ive seen you do more with less.

Fuggin psychotic this week.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah.. had to read "JBobRoss" 3 times before I comprehended.

Yes psychotic week: 5th straight day with a *low* of 76° or higher; 91° days at the coast. I live on the westside; I don't have air conditioning. No sleep, much sweat, too long, gonna cut someone.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh gawd, no AC? That sounds torturous. Sorry for you troubles sir. Swamp cooler might help? Need to talk with the Cajuns brah.


----------



## TheFridge

Now we're gonna paint some MF'ing happy trees and shlt.


----------



## chrisstef

Speaking of Cajuns ….. Fridge, dial Tony in with some of that ingenuity.


----------



## Mosquito

View on YouTube


----------



## woodcox

I believe.


----------



## August

Almost done


----------



## Mosquito

for some reason that video put me in a good mood this afternoon lol

Looks good August! Did you make the corner cupboards and mirror frames too?


----------



## jmartel

I should paint some happy trees or clouds somewhere on it that's hidden.

And damn august comes in and shows us up.


----------



## August

Yes sir 
All I need now is to finish the left and right triangle cover and pull handles


----------



## Mosquito

went to a little farmers market at the city where the cabin is, and there was a woman there who was a "Bob Ross certified instructor", and said she offered classes or workshops. It was interesting, but my artistic abilities are lacking to the point that it would probably end up looking like someone's clean up rag lol


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice work August!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work August.

7' paid me to mail my clean up rag to him.


----------



## TheFridge

> Nice work August.
> 
> 7 paid me to mail my clean up rag to him.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Hmm. That's funny. He paid me to mail mine too. Still has Penthouse pages stuck to it too. That there is on the house.

Definitely a tree and a cloud on the back or bottom.

August, here we talk about doin a little this and that and you have to drop in and show us up. Nicely done.


----------



## chrisstef

Hahahaha^^ Tucked it inside his pillow case.


----------



## TheFridge

It's like a fine cheese that gets crustier with age


----------



## CL810

Lookin' good Auggie!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dan and Dan (Red want to chime in so we get another Dan? 489tad maybe?),
> 
> - jmartel


I've used rustoleum oil based (at most home stores) and a weenie foam roller. Gives a melamine-like finish. Fine for kids furniture. Other than that I have sprayed latex on both furniture and cabs. Works fine, just get a really good water-base and they're nearly as durable as oil based.

And for your *Friday Laugh*, here's a shot of some handywork by the last knuckledhead who lived here. That's as you go downstairs. Not sure if the trim debacle….. or the attempted drywall texture is worse. 









Gotta keep reminding myself how much I saved on this house.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Mosquito

True story, a coworker was in the GM's office (Beer:30, since it's Friday), and he said they were watching Bob Ross… same video I posted a couple hours ago here lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your GM reads the SOTS thread?!!!


----------



## Mosquito

that thought entered my mind… and scared me lol


----------



## TheFridge

That's why your boss is the great man he is right? I've heard you say nothing but great things about him. Except for his tiny weiner…

Edit: wouldn't it be awesome if you walked into work Monday and he asked," how did you know!?"

Edit 2: Bob Ross is a whole lot better than walking in on him AND a coworker watching gay porn. That would get awkward really quick.

Edit 3: I feel a thread killing on the way…


----------



## theoldfart

already done it


----------



## Mosquito

lol oh boy


----------



## AnthonyReed

That will not kill the thread Fridge but the fact that it is Friday quitting time might.


----------



## Mosquito

^ I'm going with that.

Why am I still at work…


----------



## theoldfart

what's work?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shut it Kev!


----------



## theoldfart

hehe


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it Kevin!


----------



## CL810

Kevin, that's the thing most people do while we have 1 Saturday through 5 Saturday. Weekends start late afternoon of 5 Saturday and end at end of Big Paper Day.


----------



## chrisstef

Eff work. Gimme somethin mind altering stat.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Kevin, that s the thing most people do while we have 1 Saturday through 5 Saturday. Weekends start late afternoon of 5 Saturday and end at end of Big Paper Day.
> 
> - CL810


You should explain to the youngsters what big paper day is Andy.


----------



## theoldfart

I'd like to say it's all coming back to me, but…............too hazy….....'nother Sam Smith Nut Brown Ale might help…...I'll let you know….......later ttfn


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, still get the Globe. IPad just don't cut it.


----------



## chrisstef

Reading the big paper, on the deck, before anyone else is awake, with a full pot of coffee, is one of lifes greatest pleasures. Its been far too long since i spent time doing that.


----------



## theoldfart

^ parenthood will do that to a guy. Maybe in 15-20 years or so it'll work out for you Stef.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## duckmilk

Nice work Auggie!

Got nothing to add to the rest of the drunken blabber…cause II've haad too manyy myyselff…acccordign to the spouuuse (( Oh, what the he!!


----------



## duckmilk

Bench dog holes?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef's goin' to the dogs. 3/4 or 1"?

Edit. that tight grain is awesome bud


----------



## chrisstef

Yup ducker. 3/4".


----------



## duckmilk

Stef likes 'em tight.


----------



## theoldfart

Any trouble blowing out the bottom of the bore? yea. yea not the best line to feed you


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea theres some blow out. The way i look at it is if you crawl under my bench to check for it youve earned seeing my sins lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Trust me, no way I'm crawling under anything of yours, that's Tony's turf ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Stop when the "tip" goes through then finish from the "bottom".


----------



## Slyy

Auggie - nice work mang! That desk is looking slick!

Mmmmmm Steffers- most excellent bit race and chips pick! Still can't believe that really happened!

Tony - that's the wife walking out in front of me. We did meet a feller with a couple of corgis walking the trail. Pretty sure ours would be dead 15 minutes in…...

My favorite Bob Ross painting ever:


----------



## jmartel

Need to try this next time I cook something.


----------



## August

^thats cool Jeff

Well it's done what do you guys think?

Thanks all for advice on the finish after linseed oil I use the wipe on poly 
And I use shellac on some area like the runners


----------



## Slyy

My wife's response JayMix: "that's probably the way to do it."


----------



## Mosquito

Looks great August!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Auggie, not bad for a hack.

Tried to go shoot hoops with my son but there were five middle school girls already joining him. Kid got my biceps. Ladies have a hard time resisting them.


----------



## August

Thanks moss 
Red thanks

Anyway now I can concentrate on my new bench
Been really liking the English style bench? 
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## bandit571

Copy cat…









Cordless drill?









Action shot









Might just work…


----------



## chrisstef

I aint crawlin under there fridge. Im cool with blow outs. Ask my underpants. Theyll tell ya.

Real nice work august. Theres a lotta projects in that project and they all look good man.

Lol red-ceps. Play on playa. (Your kid. Not you. We know better)


----------



## DanKrager

Really nice, Auggie. Most important part of woodworking is keeping the wife happy. (Stef, you haunt me.) Not bad for a metal worker. Was that a press fit, and joints to ± 0.001"? Interference on the mortise and tenon, of course. Just testing my vocabulary… 

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Auggie, don't know if having that apron thing on the front is a good thing. I kinda like the having storage underneath the bench. But I don't have a enough storage in my shop for all the things I do. That's how I look at it.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work August.

Little better than the rest. Hard to imagine doing this across a panel for reals though.


----------



## jmartel

Well as a metal-worker, I would think that he would have to freeze the Tenons and heat the mortises in order to achieve the interference fit.


----------



## Slyy

August I'm with Fridge on that: English is cool, certainly TerryR did a great job with his but I'm partial to the ruobo (as we've discussed) English takes away a lot of potential with the front apron. I know with a two car garage as a shop that space is a premium for me so sliding deadman all the way is the only way.


----------



## TheFridge

What kinda wood you got there cox?


----------



## woodcox

It was labeled Hemlock. I found it at the blue store a while ago, about five quater sawn sticks had a unique flame look to them. The rest of the stack just looked like regular pine. Brittle and splinters easily but it sure is pretty. Maybe a good choice for machine work. I'll have to see if shellac will make it pop, Danish just muted it.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Jake. Yes, massive apron is PIA. Bombproof structurally, but gets in the way of my legs when seated at the bench!

Nice work, August!

Bottom of my bench is off-limits for viewing! Kinda like shutting the bathroom during a poop!

Had a massive box elder removed yesterday…










...now we can see what the critters are bitching about in the barn! Ton of bowl blanks for me to process! Jeez.


----------



## SASmith

nice work august.


----------



## chrisstef

Relish season


----------



## Hammerthumb

Very nice wok August!

Stef - do you mind telling us who made the holdfasts for you?


----------



## chrisstef

No not at all. It was tim aka a slice of wood works.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I want some Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I see a bud light can.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol my father in laws bevy of choice. I was sippin some lil cranky ipa's.

We turned out 23 jars and one maverick jar with a whole cherry pepper and the basement scrapings of pepper seeds. Unlabeled.


----------



## August

Thanks all 
Chriss what are you preparing for men ??? LOL

Yeah I've been eyeing Terry's bench after working. My bench I've learned a few things And I seem to find my self clapping stuff in my dead man,
If it matters does the apron have to be on booth side?


----------



## chrisstef

Preparing for another 2-3 years of hot dog consumption. Gotta have big play Ray's hot pepper relish. I go downsy when i run out.


----------



## jmartel

Rode motorcycles to Port Townsend today. On the way back my wife did her first wheelie in town, in front of a crowd of people. I was so proud. Of course it wasn't on purpose, but it was still awesome.

Also, randomly bought plans for a wooden Stand up Paddleboard. So that's going to happen at some point.


----------



## walden

Jpaddle - I saw my first wooden paddle board this week. Looked cool.


----------



## jmartel

I've now got 5 boats on the to-build list. A greenland style skin on frame kayak, Baidarka style skin on frame kayak, Stand up Paddleboard in ply, whitehall rowboat in skin on frame, and whatever I decide later on for a 15-20' sailboat in plywood. I bought plans for the rowboat and the SUP, and I have free plans for the 2 kayaks, but I may buy plans for a different Baidarka.


----------



## walden

Nice!










I shot clay targets today at a buddy's birthday bash. We ended up going through 250 rounds. Good times.

Relish looks good Stef.


----------



## jmartel

I miss having a free gun range right near me. Nowhere to shoot in the middle of the city here. My shotgun hasn't been used in probably 5 years. I should get rid of it.

I figure while we're in the townhouse, there's really only 2 more pieces of furniture that I want to build (bed and a bookcase), so I'll load up my queue with boats. Plenty of little stuff to make, but not much big furniture since we're in a small townhouse.


----------



## AnthonyReed

12 or 20 gage Walden? If it was 12 you're going to have a sore shoulder tomorrow, with that many rounds.


----------



## walden

T: It was a 20. I'll be good to go tomorrow.


----------



## duckmilk

Hot pepper relish, yup!

Auggie, study other people's benches. See what is more versatile and useful for you.

Jayak, I looked at plans for making a kayak, but it is not in SWBMO's plans for me.

Lefty Walden, good thing it was a pump so you didn't get dinged in the head.

Shotguns…someone has shot up my neighbor's sign, my mailbox and another neighbor's pole mounted light with a shotgun, probably night before last. I didn't notice my mailbox until I went on my walk this morning (it's about 1/4 mile from the house) and reported it to the Sheriff's Dept. Interestingly, the TX Parks & Wildlife and a State Trooper were cruising up and down the road this morning apparently looking for something. Spent part of the day surveying damage and talking to other neighbors. (Neighbors in this context is used loosely since there is only one who's house I can see from here) Thinking about putting up a wildlife camera to see if it provides more info.


----------



## ToddJB

Heading back to the airport in the morning. Back to Colorado the land of cat free homes.

Walden, being a hand tool guy I would expect you to throw rocks a the clays.

Auggie, dat bench. Awesomeness.


----------



## walden

Haha. There is no power cord on a shotgun my friend…


----------



## ToddJB

Powder cords don't count?


----------



## duckmilk

? I'm dense I guess. I've seen some autos that eject the spent shells backward and hit lefties in the head or ear. However, an electrically fired shotgun? Interesting

Todd, we no longer have inside cats and we are both in agreement that there will be no more. Barn cats we love.
Happy travels back home.


----------



## woodcox

Wtf is up with networks lately? 7 minutes movie-7 minutes commercials to turn a any flick into a four hour friggin event. Reminiscent of sifting ********************e to find your mail at the box. Thinking about the why is an irritant too. Ruffled sheople rant over.

Nice shot Walden.

+1 to no more indoor cats!


----------



## duckmilk

I should be in bed now, but just received some bad news. One of my best friend's best friend (a black lab) got run over tonight. We will be burying him tomorrow next to some small fruit trees that my friend and I planted on our property. He was a good dog and went everywhere my friend went, always together. I hope you have lots of balls to chase and lots of water to swim in wherever you are Eddie.


----------



## chrisstef

Opening Sunday of football season. Pot of sauce on the stove, chef stef special eye-talian sammiches for lunch and top round steak, spinach, and mozzerella roll ups with cavatellis for dinner. Im greased up.

Go chiefs!


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear about your buddys lab, duck.


----------



## walden

Sorry to hear it Duck. Pups are the best.

It was tough being a left-handed shooter yesterday. I had to pull the gun away from me, pump the spent shell out and then line it back up. Pain in the butt and the reason I never really got into shooting shotguns or rifles.


----------



## duckmilk

I once said I wanna drink with Bandit, still true. Now I wanna eat with Chef Stef.

Thanks guys.


----------



## chrisstef

My front door is always open duck.


----------



## TheFridge

And so is the back… BOOM


----------



## chrisstef

And youd be my first victim fridge. Lure em in with delicious food scents and next thing ya know … Down in the hole buffalo bill style.


----------



## chrisstef

Here fridgy fridgy fridge ….


----------



## TheFridge

Nothing happened!

Well. That's not what I heard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good gawd… your food porn this weekend is awesome.


----------



## theoldfart

think I may drive south on 91, getting hungry!


----------



## theoldfart

Gonna drive south on 91, getting hungry!


----------



## walden

Stef: Those sammiches look GOOD!!!


----------



## Mosquito

I quit marking pins with a knife, and just did pencil… works better for me, it seems. Also some of the quicker dovetails I've done too. Not with out faults, but not bad for me.









Had the pine to build this for a while, just hadn't done it yet. Figured now was as good a time as any, as I'll use it for moving with a plywood door before putting a glass door on it later.


----------



## walden

Nice Mos. The dovetails look good. Now you just need one more 45 to fill the gap in the case…


----------



## Mosquito

well, two technically. Bottom right is actually a 64, Keen Kutter


----------



## theoldfart

It's raining 45's!


----------



## woodcox

Very nice mos. I tightened mine up by switching to a knife line. Or practicing everyday has improved my sawing. Making a square to the face cut is a hurdle. I believe it is an inconsistent grip that makes my cut go right. I finally got the starting figured out though.


----------



## jmartel

Went over to a coworker's house today for a few hours. One guy built the whole thing a while back, and hand made all of the hardware and everything. It was definitely old and smaller, but built far far better than anything else I've seen. I think this was my favorite room of the house:


----------



## Mosquito

That's a pretty sweet vault Jmart.

That is interesting woodcox. For me, the "leaving the line" was somewhat difficult with the knife. For some reason I always wanted to get right up to it, which would always end up being me right on it, and a little too much cut away. Switching to the pencil, I just leave the pencil line completely, and use it as a guide for cutting square to the end. Seems to work out, though this is also just pine, so a little more forgiving than other woods.

The eventual hope, is to build a second cabinet to match this one. There are 20 "known" types of #45's to exist, and what I built was designed to hold 10 planes… coincidence? Not at all lol


----------



## CL810

Mos, I went to a pencil line about 1-1/2 year ago for the exact same reasons. Results have improved, but now that I'm thinking about it, I wonder if we thought to leave the knife line maybe we wouldn't get too close.


----------



## Mosquito

For me it almost felt like the saw just wanted to follow the knife line. Maybe I could try to treat the knife line as a pencil line and leave it in, but then what's the point? lol I think it's a little easier to mark with pencil too, instead of the occasional knife line that goes off because I wasn't pushing against the tail enough so it wondered away with the endgrain… oops lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, if you guys remember this table I built this past winter…..finally got around to blogging it.










http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/2015/09/reclaimed-dining-table-with-dovetailed.html


----------



## CL810

The knife line is to set the chisel in.


----------



## summerfi

I'm in a motel in Fresno tonight, waiting to fly home tomorrow. I'm worn out and have a bad cold. I hope my fire season is over, but who knows. I've spent Thanksgiving on fires in CA before. I'm looking forward to some rest and getting back in the shop. Today is day 80 on fires this year, a new personal record. Most days have been 12 - 16 hours. That's a lot of hours and a lot of $$. I think I deserve a new tool or sumpthin.

Here are a few random pics from this fire (not taken by me).


----------



## TheFridge

Don't know how you do it bob. You go ahead and treat yourself to new tool or 3. On stef. You can thank me later.


----------



## racerglen

Hellish summer for sure Bob !
Definitately rest time !


----------



## putty

Welcome back Bob!!!

Looks like the price for saws will be going up on Ebay Now!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice dovetails Mos.

That ocean pic in the bedroom is bad feng shui, JA-frame.

That is a stout table BRK.

Hope you get some rest Bob. Thanks for the pictures.

I posted some pictures of the Hollyhock House a while back. At the time it was not open to the public but now they are done refurbishing it. I will post pictures once I get a chance to swing by it again. Thought you might like this though:
http://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/44267101/video/ 
(Sorry it will not embed.)

Shane I know I still owe you the rest of my pictures from the Marston House from two years ago, I have not forgotten.


----------



## terryR

My hat's off to ya, Bob! Don't know how you do it!

I use a knife to transfer tails…my problem is sawing just away from the line and leaving extremely tight joints. More practice today…


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for sharing the video Tony. I look forward to your pictures. Always been interested in Frank Lloyd Wright architecture.


----------



## Slyy

Enjoyed the blog Red.

Mos like the pre-planning on your Pokémon err, ummm 45 collection. Hope you catch 'em all. Haven't checked the YouTube channel out in a couple weeks, you video any if the build?

Bob, those fires are some serious stuff. Couple days ago the big open Oklahoma skies were hazy as all get out from the smoke. Blows my mind how big they must really be to have such wide effect.

First ever panel glue up in the books as I begin construction on the tills.
Realized edge planing the pallet wood kills my allergies: so much dust/dirt from years of use. Even cleaned them bit up first with a scrub pad and alcohol. Might wear the respirator for future work on this stuff.
Using my partially completed work bench top on my saw bench with some MacGuyvered work holding (and not a little racking).









Also, wife did first sprint Triathlon Sunday, placed 3rd in her age group. Doesn't hurt that she was a competitive swimmer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Mrs. Jake. Creative work holding is my favorite frustration, good job man.


----------



## JayT

> Also, wife did first sprint Triathlon Sunday, placed 3rd in her age group. Doesn t hurt that she was a competitive swimmer.
> 
> - Slyy


Congrats to the Mrs. Swimmers seem to be able to transition to tri's better than runners for some reason. Why didn't you enter?


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos like the pre-planning on your Pokémon err, ummm 45 collection. Hope you catch em all. Haven t checked the YouTube channel out in a couple weeks, you video any if the build?
> 
> - Slyy


Not this time around, unfortunately. With the time frame of getting it done to pack/move the planes in, and packing the rest of the house, video stuff has been pretty stagnant lately


----------



## Slyy

> Congrats to the Mrs. Swimmers seem to be able to transition to tri s better than runners for some reason. Why didn t you enter?
> 
> - JayT


Hand injury and the weight of full time class and full time work got in the way of swim training mostly (as further evidenced by my occasional LJ leaves of absence). Doing a duathlons or two end of October time permitting though. Run/Bike is something I do all the time, the swimming is another story. It's awesome when you can breath whenever you want on a road bike, more difficult when your face is under water.


----------



## JayT

Have fun with that. I've never done a duathlon, but a couple guys I know have. They both swear up and down that tri's are way easier. The run-bike-run evidently causes muscle tightness in the legs getting off the bike that's hard to shake. Similar to the funny feeling of the bike-run transition in a tri that I'd posted about earlier, but much, much worse due to using some muscles running the first leg that now get a chance to tighten up while cycling.


----------



## ToddJB

First day back to work. I'm buried in last week catch up. I'd prefer to be sleeping.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Vacation tax is always a hard pill. Good luck bud.


----------



## walden

Great pics Bob. Glad you are safe and heading home.


----------



## jmartel

I've finally just last week been able to start running again. Hurt my foot a few years back and since then when I'd try and run, I wouldn't be able to walk for a few days after. Bought some new shoes with better arch support and it seems to have worked. Still running super slow and only for 1.5-2 miles, but hey it's something. I doubt I'll ever get back to doing sub 17 min 5k's like I used to.


----------



## Slyy

Getting off the bike on a long ride, stopping and trying to get back in is the worst. My hip adductors ALWAYS hate that.

JJog I hear ya, injury is the worst. Wife had some soft tissue injury in her ankle 9 months ago and was still paying for it on the 5k portion of the tri.

And I second Tony: Vacay tax is a bitter pill.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I was wearing those stupid vibram toe shoes, felt a pop in the center of my foot and haven't been the same since. Doctors I went to didn't really find anything, just said to wear a boot for a while and it should heal. Never did heal right I guess. That was 4 years ago.


----------



## chrisstef

Monday again. Eff you monday. I do not like you.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Yeah, I was wearing those stupid vibram toe shoes, felt a pop in the center of my foot and haven t been the same since. Doctors I went to didn t really find anything, just said to wear a boot for a while and it should heal. Never did heal right I guess. That was 4 years ago.
> 
> - jmartel


Years ago I had a roommate that had a bone pop in his foot while he was out niteclubbing. He developed arthritis in that foot, and then his knee. It eventually spread to his neck. He was in pain for years.

During a Charger football game, he jumped up onto an automan after a touchdown and felt the same pop in that foot. All of his arthritis was gone within a week. Doctors never were able to explain it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you're saying we should break JSprint's foot?


----------



## Hammerthumb

No. Just sayin he should root for the Chargers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.


----------



## chrisstef

No one should root for the chargers. Phillip pouty face Rivers.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Your Chiefs did well yesterday. I got to watch some for the Denver/Ravens game, but none of my teams were televised in Las Vegas. Still have not check scores this morning.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm at least rooting for Kyle Emanuel on the Chargers. Rookie drafted from NDSU


----------



## JayT

Don't root for any NFL teams, but do keep up on the Chargers just to see how Danny Woodhead is doing. Chadron State College alum and our home towns are only 35 miles apart. He's quite a bit younger, though. I graduated from college in the same class as another CSC alum that was a pretty decent NFL player, though he didn't actually graduate until five years after he entered the NFL-playoff football kept getting in the way of finishing his degree. Hint, it's not Leon Lett.


----------



## ToddJB

Taking a few to come up for air. Lunch is mandatory today.

Flight home was easier. Wasn't a full plane so the kids got their own seats.



















Safety first.

Kids were wiped, so long naps, so a bit of shop time when I got home.

Trying a new method for filling ugly saw handle repairs. There was a big sloppy screw here.










Also trying the baggy approach for the first time.


----------



## woodcox

Nice Todd. Speaking of big sloppy screws…


----------



## NinjaAssassin




----------



## theoldfart

What the hell was that?

Gonna have nightmares for a week ;-(


----------



## JayT

stef does fashion shows?

Who knew.


----------



## JayT

unjam


----------



## chrisstef

You could not believe how long it took me to fasten all of those buckles. There I was freshly stripped down from my first outfit of the night, fresh off the runway. Michael says, Stef, I nnneeeddddd you to wear this. I mean who's going to say no to Mike Kors? Not this fashionista that's for sure. So here I am, waxed clean, looking sexy as right said fred and he hands me the outfit. Ohh Emmm Geee!!! There's like a million buckles. I can hear my entrance sound being cued and im noo where near being done. The final 4 buckles were being strapped as I was jogging to the runway and wouldn't cha know it, my heel catches and I fall flat on my face. I must have fell on something because when I got up my upper lip was attached to my nose. I wish I could forget that night.


----------



## jordanp

Dang it woodcox.. you just ruined my monday..


----------



## terryR

sorry, Stef, but light brown isn't your color.

I believe in the power of the knife wall…










...unfortunately marking pins with a pencil gave me some heady dabs today…I mean heavy gaps. damn.


----------



## Mosquito

I still use a knife for marking the base line for my tail and pin boards, just not to trace the tails onto the pin board.


----------



## woodcox

Sorry! It reminded me of seven feets eighteen-hole evening attire.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol nice terry.


----------



## DanKrager

I haven't noticed my dovetail saw pulling into the knife score and causing the pocket to be too big. When you were talking about it, I wondered if the amount of set on the saw has anything to do with it. My dovetail saw is filed rip and has almost no set, so riding the knife wall does not noticeably enlarge it. 
I use a one sided knife, meaning the bevel is on only one side. This leaves a kerf with a straight wall and a slanted wall into the waste. If there is any doubt about the saw "walking" because of the slanted wall, I use a starting guide that is positioned using the knife in the score and I'm here to tell you that the saw seems to respect that, because the cuts are true and need to be shaved a hair, which is good for tight fits. 
I will often darken the line with a fine pencil, and if the work is in soft woods, i.e. not super critical, then a pencil is all I will use. Both ways work.
DanK


----------



## Hammerthumb

"Seven Feets 18 hole evening attire" ...that's too funny!

I agree with Dan. Too much saw set. Try it with a Jap saw and see the results. I use to cut well inside the knife line and pare away the knife line after waste removal. Lately I have used a Jap saw in the knife line with good results. I also use a left and right bevel knife.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

So the first buddy I've made in this is a doctor with a big ol' Craftsman style home. I have several friends who make a livin checkin bums. Maybe docs have a thing for big hairy gingers. Scotty?

Anyway, he's hitting me up for furniture already….and asked me to help repair this hole from the old boiler pipe. Thought I'd get some input from the experts.










The recess before the hole is only like 1/8"...too thin for simple repair. Drill out the entire hold? Make it square?


----------



## Slyy

Square peg/round hole sounds like the most straight forward Red.
I don't know maybe even be able to cut a tiny kerf and use some tinted epoxy to replicate the glue/panel line on the right side of the hole?


----------



## DanKrager

Red, fire up your lathe and turn a tapered plate and tapered plug under in one piece. Match up grain as best one can, two knife scores for illusion, obfuscation, and distraction. Fit as close as possible, then beat it in with a BFH over a caul, or waste piece. Plane it flush.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Square peg/round hole sounds like the most straight forward Red.
> I don t know maybe even be able to cut a tiny kerf and use some tinted epoxy to replicate the glue/panel line on the right side of the hole?
> 
> - Slyy


I should note this is 2 1/2"floorboards. Can't drive a square peg in that;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

friggin intwebz


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, fire up your lathe and turn a tapered plate and tapered plug under in one piece. Match up grain as best one can, two knife scores for illusion, obfuscation, and distraction. Fit as close as possible, then beat it in with a BFH over a caul, or waste piece. Plane it flush.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Good idea Dan!


----------



## DanKrager

Just lost a post to the interwebs.

I was suggesting to Red to fire up the lathe and turn a tapered plate and tapered plug in one piece to fit. After fitting as close as possible, glue it and beat it in with a hammer a caul. Plane it flush. Score with knife to match the lines, the continue the obfuscation, delusion and distraction with touchup.

Or just get a nice brass plate and stick it in the big hole.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Ha! Did it to BRK, too! Funky site.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Dont stick your weiner in it.


----------



## TheFridge

> Dont stick your weiner in it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Wow. How do you follow that huh?

Edit: it's kinda like trying to upstage a drug fueled Elvis in his prime. It just can't be done.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Dont stick your weiner in it.
> 
> - chrisstef


There is no better advice


----------



## Mosquito

^ Experience is a cruel, but effective teacher.


----------



## 489tad

Red, two ways to fix the floor. Router jig the width of the floor board. Flush trim bit 1/4"deep. Looks like a stagger pattern in three boards. Square up corners and glue in patches. Plane down to flush and finish.


----------



## Slyy

> ^ Experience is a cruel, but effective teacher.
> 
> - Mosquito


 I second
And I also kinda feel bad for Stef's wiener. But probably more for the hole.


----------



## bandit571

Hope he checks for bees first…..


----------



## ToddJB

Got this little dinker cleaned up.


----------



## Slyy

Tote repair worked out well Todd. What'd ya do to match colors so well?


----------



## ToddJB

Used the original wood. Just rebroke the crappie fix, cleaned it up, and epoxied it back together.


----------



## TheFridge

Speaking of little dinkers. So someone had to take the pipe out for a reason…

Just sayin


----------



## chrisstef

Saw came out nice Todd. Love small panel saws like that.


----------



## DanKrager

That was a clever fix on the handle Todd. Great distraction and thought provoking…"Wonder why that is there?". Yes, the bugger looks nice now. That could be a Sunday-go-to-meetin' saw.
DanK


----------



## terryR

I concur. Very nice upgrade.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well done Banker.

Which method did you decide on for the fix Red?


----------



## walden

Looks good Todd. We'll have to do a sharpening session soon.


----------



## ToddJB

Welp, one day back to work and I'm off again. At the park with the kids after swinging by the ER to drop the wife off. She either sprained or broke her ankle this morning.

#winning


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bummer.


----------



## walden

> Welp, one day back to work and I m off again. At the park with the kids after swinging by the ER to drop the wife off. She either sprained or broke her ankle this morning.
> 
> #winning
> 
> - ToddJB


Dang! I hope it's just a sprain.


----------



## chrisstef

> Welp, one day back to work and I m off again. At the park with the kids after swinging by the ER to drop the wife off. She either sprained or broke her ankle this morning.
> 
> #winning
> 
> - ToddJB


B!tch shoulda got off the slide when I told her to. Had to push her a$$ down.

Sucks hopefully shes all right bud. Good luck Mrs. Todd.


----------



## smitdog

Sorry about the wife Todd, stellar clean up on the saw though. You made er all shiny like!

LOL at weiner plug… it would hide the defect though

Friends and family over for dinner last night, BBQ meatballs and mac n cheese. About to chow some leftovers, mmmm
Had fun playing outside with all the kiddos, they were a hoot and the weather was spot on perfect in central OH. Was a good night. Back to reality today at work, is it still Monday? Nothing is working out right, it must be Monday again…


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, bummer with the Wife's luck. Your headed out for Oct 1 right? Gonna have to just tape her up!

Really hope she's ok

Got this hung today with the LOML, breathing easier now


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, bummer with the Wife s luck. Your headed out for Oct 1 right? Gonna have to just tape her up!
> 
> - theoldfart


Yep. She's pissed


----------



## theoldfart

That's good motivation. You could just do brewpubs from Boston on up, plenty of them!


----------



## terryR

Hope the wife is OK, Todd!

TOF, awesome power tool addition! I want one asap; damn A/C is always freezing up since the dust just clogs air flow.

Is there an acceptable ratio of shims to DT's?










I guess I cut on the WRONG side of my pencil lines yesterday for the third till. bummer


----------



## terryR

.


----------



## terryR

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You can say that again….

There is no limit to the shim/DT ratio; it's all acceptable.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, not if you don't tell anyone!

As far as the air cleaner is concerned, right place and right time. A woman had to shut down her shop because of allergies/arthritis so she sold it to me for $40. Got a few other things like Japanese pull saws and the like.


----------



## DanKrager

Best wishes and quick healing to Ms. Todd. Moving your tools into the kitchen to take over the cooking for awhile? 
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red hard at work:


----------



## chrisstef

Dood - that's a death wish Tony.

Just got the bro glamping menu in ….. breakfast: eggs, bacon, home fries. Lunch: shaved ribeye steaks sammys with pepperjack, peppers n onions. Dinner: NY strips baked potatoes. 2nd breakfast: Pancakes n bacon. 2nd lunch / dinner: smoked pork shoulder and aspargus. Weather forecast: High of 83, Low of 58. Im fuggin jacked.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds just about perfect.


----------



## TheFridge

I would've shat my pants


----------



## ToddJB

The wife may be dying, but my son has never been more alive.

The crew is back


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… Jack, you're awesome lil dude.


----------



## chrisstef

Nathan would be glued to that fence too Todd. That's a little kids dream right there. As N would say … there's a pipup truck, a loadah, an esscavater


----------



## ToddJB

Jack just kept saying, "You guys are doing a really good job!"


----------



## 7Footer

Clean rags….. 18-hole attire…. Don't hate, I'm just secure with my sexuality.

Good lord death-wish train guy is nuts.

Sorry about the wifey Todd, that sux. That pic of jack reading the plane pamphlet is awesome, he looks serious.

Seahawks onside kick to start OT…. WTF, seriously has anyone ever done that before? Petey Carroll is going down a couple notches. After losing the super bowl with the worst play in history, he starts the season with an onside kick in OT, with one of the best defenses in the league. Come on dude.

Dessert for Stef's glamping = asparagus golden showers.


----------



## ToddJB

Small chip and a pretty good sprain. Doc said she should be stretching and applying weight as she sees fit.

Thankful it was not worse


----------



## 489tad

Good news Todd!
Lots of good things here today. 
Train guy, you don't get paid enough.


----------



## jmartel

Sorry to hear about the wife, Todd.

Broke the crane on the boat today. Apparently they hooked up to a padeye that was on a telescoping portion of the boom to lift with rather than on the non-telescoping part. When we went up in the basket and telescoped up all the slack was taken out of the cable and it broke the winch. The 100lb headache ball dropped down until the cable got tangled up enough to foul up the reel. A little exciting when you're in the basket and it lurches up after you hear a snap.


----------



## theoldfart

Good news Todd, wish your wife a quick recovery.


----------



## TheFridge

Again. I would've shat the pants. I try to lead as boring of a life as possible.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed 100% fridge.

And dont hate 7. Meatfest 2015 at bantam lake is gonna be dope.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lol @ asparagus golden shower.

Glad you are alright JPucker.


----------



## jmartel

I was just bummed because I wanted to see how high the crane went. Had to come down after that.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Saw that on Deadliest Catch Jmart.

Wishing your wife the best Todd.

Stef - if you're trying to lead a boring life, you need re-training.


----------



## Slyy

Dang Todd, glad the wife was realatively okay.

Kev bet that cleaner makes a difference in the enclosed space. I've begun to realize that respirator is close to mandatory if I'm gonna be sawing and planing more than just one afternoon. Seems awkward at times but if it keeps me from developing BAD allergies…..

Pulled down the last peg board:








And got one 4' section of ply and French cleat hung up, (half to cut my 8' sheet goods in half to transport in vehicles we have). Need to finish at least one of the tills to start getting tools back in place.
Did stupidly try and install my first cleat like this:








Didn't get far luckily before I gave it the 'ol Homer "Doh!".


----------



## Pezking7p

Doh! Stick to nursing.

I'm confused on the train photo. Why????? Dare? He could die. Like, 10% chance.


----------



## walden

Good to hear Todd.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, I have asthma as well as dust allergies and the like and I take what I think are corticosteroids . I worked hard to get my cardiovascular fitness Improved from a misspent youth of smoking stuff but as I get older it does get harder. The cleaner was something I knew I had to get sometime.


----------



## Slyy

With ya Kevin. Lifelong asthma sufferer. Found out that bike ride and shop time usually can't happen on the same day. And will say: Advair has been a drug that has changed my life with my asthma.



> Doh! Stick to nursing.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Dan, I'm coming to your house tomorrow, be ready.


----------



## theoldfart

Same here, Diskus 500 twice a day


----------



## AnthonyReed

So the cleat is positioned too high on the plywood Jake? Sorry I am dense and inexperienced.

I have no effing idea Pez, that guy is stupid as far as I can tell.

Anyone have an opinion on a spray paint for obtaining a brass (not gold) appearance on metal? I procured a couple lamps that had brass accents that were oxidized. They were just plated so the brass went away with the oxidation when the steel wool was put upon them.


----------



## terryR

^rustoleum metal paint?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Terry. They have 4 or more versions that all look to be shiny gold… I've not found one that had promise to replicate a burnished brass, although it's hard to tell looking at a can cap.


----------



## terryR

sorry bro, they all look shiny and irresistible! 
I thought they had rustic brass?
will search google to help my bud!


----------



## terryR

maybe a dark base coat under the brass?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hadn't though of that, thanks Terry I appreciate it.


----------



## terryR

Tony, it may not work at all if the paint is opaque. Maybe model paint?
coffee just now kicking in!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was just checking to see if anyone had tried any of them. Most likely I'll just grab one, spray it, and then move on. Thanks bud.


----------



## terryR

Funny, Jake, I don't remember that particular nursing outfit from school.
But, I'll admit, I have blocked a LOT from memory!


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, why don't you just replate the pieces with real brass? It's (supposedly) a trivial process involving some chemicals and electricity…

I've never been happy with rattlecan brass and mexican chrome.

DanK
Edit: oops. Wrong guy, Tony. Sorry. No coffee yet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is worth a shot Dan, I'll see what it costs. Thank you.


----------



## Mosquito

Tony, I've used I think 3 of the varying brass and copper Rustoleum paints. I ended up using oil rubbed bronze, but can't remember what the other two were though. Maybe aged Bronze or something. I remember them being a lot more gray than I wanted. I'll see if I can find any pictures of them


----------



## Mosquito

This was the oil rubbed bronze (it's dark)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Mos.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I've even used Oil Rubbed Bronze on planes. very dark.

was also wondering about re-plating. A nice skill to learn!


----------



## bandit571

Set it up like you would to derust in an electrolysis bath. Except reverse the current, and the anode thing would be brass. It wuld transfer a brass coating onto the part. In Theory….

wasn't THAT Cpl. Klinger posted a while ago???? ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Bandit. I have none of the equipment nor is it that critical for such an investment.


----------



## chrisstef

What up snitches

I could have sworn that having a big job going on meant that I could relax a little bit in the office. Boy was I completely mistaken. I been busier than a one legged man in an ass kickin contest.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is god punishing you for being a d1ck.


----------



## ToddJB

> That is god punishing you for being a d1ck.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You are what you eat.


----------



## bandit571

Came in the mail this morning









Haven't done a thing to it, other than a bit of cleaning…









Some of the four full depth cuts this made in white oak. 









I think the Dungeon Shop now has a Tenon saw worth the name. Doubt IF it even needs sharpened?

$5.99 + S&H. Think I paid too much??


----------



## walden

"I think the Dungeon Shop now has a Tenon saw worth the name. Doubt IF it even needs sharpened?

$5.99 + S&H. Think I paid too much??"

Of course…

Todd is a funny man. Just saying…


----------



## chrisstef

> That is god punishing you for being a d1ck.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Lol. Fair enough, ill do my penance. But seriously, my brain hurts and I definitely cant afford to lose any more cells that are currently undamaged. I think im gonna bring my chisels and carve a meatfest plaque while camping.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I agree Walden.

Stef, you guys don't fish or hike?


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh ill be fishin. There's good largemouth, smallmouth and pike in this lake. No hiking to be had here though. Got a couple kayaks coming too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So at what point will you be carving?


----------



## JayT

When the fish aren't biting because they want a bigger worm.


----------



## chrisstef

Its all in how you wiggle it JayT.

When? I dunno. Between beers I guess? I probably wont have the time while im there but ya never know. Aint no thang to bring a chisel roll, strop and a chunk of cherry though. Maybe ill let everyone carve a letter and see how awful it looks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So at craft time.

True enough, it's not a lot additional to load; and it's not like you are packing it in on a hike. I was just curious.


----------



## chrisstef

Craft time, exactly lol. I hear ya. Ill probably be too drunk to wield a chisel anyway. Delusions of grandeur I guess.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef going to hold people at chiselpoint while demanding help wiggling his worm.

Sitting in the engineering library at nc state.










Observation deck:









Automated robots to retrieve books. I estimate around 500,000 books.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool beans!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Nope. Hatch chilies


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yum! What are they going to flavor?


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## theoldfart

White bean and chicken chili, a wintertime staple for us.


----------



## 489tad

Beer beer and more beer and chisels. What could go wrong?


----------



## Slyy

Yum Kev! We've got 30lbs of roasted ones in the freezer from our trip to Santa Fe, just been too busy to use any yet. Can't wait.

Pez those are some great looking stacks!

Tony, ya. All my cleats are mounted on 3/4" ply first then on the wall (help for when we move after graduation). So yeah almost mounted the top cleat above the ply. Woulda made for difficult use at best.

Terry new uniforms are a new progressive thing they're trying out.


----------



## chrisstef

That is hilariously played todd. Bravo sir. What i really enjoy is the fact that your wife completely ignores your idiotic rambling. Mine does the same thing.


----------



## chrisstef

Fresh edge. No thing of beauty but it'll do.


----------



## walden

That's awesome Todd.

Hatchet looks good Stef. Take it camping and scare the piss out of your buddies…


----------



## Pezking7p

Axe looks awesome. Makes me want a hatchet. I have about 30 old axe heads I could clean up.

Here's a cool bench I saw in the library. All little pieces of wood or maybe bamboo.


----------



## lateralus819

Vacuum AND Swifter? Damn…That's asking a lot out of a man.


----------



## johnstoneb

Just got back from 6 days of this on the Rogue River.




























Weather was perfect clear and sunny in the 80's for all the trip except last day cloudy and cooler so we coulc derig and load out without breaking a sweat. River levels were great. We did flip one boat in Blossom Bar. A group of guide were having a bacholerette party and happened to be there. They had the boat free and upright before we had our people policed up. The boatman had everything tied on tight lost absolutely nothing every body fine. There is an adage always rig for a flip. I had a fairly clean run on the whole river but did tighten my straps a little tighter the next morning when loading. Our whole party's first time on the we had fiev people and 3 boats.


----------



## bandit571

Local ski resort here, the lodge was burned down tonight, it was fully engulfed when the firefighters from several local departments showed up. Might put a damper in the local ski season…

resort is called Mad River Mountain Ski Resort. There is a village nearby by called Valley High, OH.

Just east of Bellefontaine, OH, just off US RT. 33.

Used to sit in the "Loft" , drinking "3.2" Beer, listening to LIVE rock bands ( Argent showed up one weekend) and watch the other drunks fumble their way down hill.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL, Todd you funny ba$tard; sorry about the chore delivery there at the end.

That sounds smashing Kev. Hatch chilies are phenomenal.

Thanks for the clarification Jake.

I beg to differ Demo, that is gorgeous. I dig that, may I have a full frontal shot please?

I have been seeing that style of furniture popping up a lot Pez, not sure of its origins.

Looks like you had an awesome outing Bruce, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's the best ive got for a full frontal T. I believe this was one of my grandfathers tools. Its a good lookin old hatchet, the grind on the other hand, could have been better but not awful for being freehanded by a mouth breather.










Bruce - that looks awesome! Ive rafted a few times and there's nothing like it. Adrenaline rush.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's beautiful. I remember you showing it before, thanks. The edge is fine, it's a hatchet not a chisel or iron.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Im with ya on the edge. I used 220 and 400 grit on the worksharp then I just had to give it a few swipes on a fine diamond plate. It wont shave hair but itll take a shave off a stick of wood. It's all loaded up in my camping pack. 7 more hours of work to go.


----------



## walden

Nice Stef. Looks like an old roofer's hatchet.

Bruce: Looks fun! I going on a four day rafting trip in Utah the first weekend in October. I haven't been in years.


----------



## walden

Stef: As an FYI, here is how Robinwood sharpens his hatchets. They work amazingly well.

http://www.robin-wood.co.uk/wood-craft-blog/2015/02/09/sharpen-axe/


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Demo - looks good to me.

I've done a bunch of rafting - some of the most wicked North America has to offer. I keep trying to let it be awesome for me, but I'm usually pretty underwhelmed. For whatever reason it doesn't get my adrenaline pumping.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think todd just called the rafters pussies. Todd prefers more extreme activities, like swiffering and then bathing in scented body wash.


----------



## johnstoneb

I've had boats for about 20 years now. This was one of the most fun trips. We probably had about 100+ years of whitewater experience between the 5 of us. This was the first trip we had taken that nobody in the party had been on that river. We had guide books and experience. We were able to scout Rainey Falls. We watched some You tube videos of Blossom Bar (it has a class 4 scout, we used the videos) they gave us the line so it was just a matter of catching the eddies and avoiding the rocks.. Everything was read and run. The only bad experience was miscalulating beer required we ran out in our last camp. We got to watch a lady hook and land a salmon in front of our first camp. We had plenty of adrenalin moments.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jaded bankers are jaded.


----------



## Slyy

JSB looks like a dang fun trip down the river. Beautiful looking scenery, even after the bachelorette party left too I imagine.

Demo that is a great looking hatchet, sexy full frontal for sure.


----------



## ToddJB

> I think todd just called the rafters pussies. Todd prefers more extreme activities, like swiffering and then bathing in scented body wash.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Nope just different strokes for different folks. You taught me that.


----------



## jmartel

So I discovered last night that when you are as accident prone as I am, you can hurt yourself woodworking even without any tools.

Was pulling a joint apart where one piece had both ends in a double mitered tenon, and it suddenly let go. Stabbed myself in the face with a pointy end and ended up putting a non-through hole in my lip. That one bled for a while.

Guess that's another reason to strive for a slip fit rather than pounding joints together.


----------



## racerglen

Ouch, Jsmarts, Jhurts, hope there were no teeth as in Dentists trips even thought of..and beyond that, just hope it's a quick heel up (heal up ? sp chk no help..)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol jmart. Don't worry, my wife is always telling me that I cant do anything without bleeding. Punching a tenon into your face is pretty damn funny though.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, it hurt for a while. Had to periodically stop chiseling last night to clean off blood. That was dumb. Had to laugh at it though.

Apparently my tenons are nice and clean though because it left a perfect triangular hole. Had to take a photo of this one because it was so stupid


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chrisstef

Jmuggs ^


----------



## woodcox

^ouch! Sanitize it with a little Indio ink from time to time…


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That sucks.


----------



## jmartel

Indeed. I figured you guys would at least get a good laugh out of it though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work JFace.


----------



## walden

Nice nostril shot Jsmart…


----------



## walden

"Teardrop One" takes off tomorrow morning for Crested Butte, CO. Probably the last camping trip in the camper for the year. Still have some rafting/camping and backpacking to do though.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## Slyy

Walden hope you takes some pictures for us.

JBleed that sucks, but always remember: It's the best hobbies that hurt you!

So got my panel walls built up for the first till, the plane one.








Gonna keep the overall design just old beat up timbers but going to use ply for the back to make sure all the mounting is as square as possible.

While I was taking them out of the clamps, had a buddy come by as he was passing through town. Dropped of a nice surprise that's gonna fit in just fine with the shop


----------



## ToddJB

^ Nice. You're more committed to you pallet tills than I was. I just screwed mine to cross braces. That fan is baller.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been jockin them little fans for years but im forever too cheap to spring the clams for em. Your shop style is much approved jake.

Watching "a land before time" with squirt. He's goin bat******************** crazy lol. Der's a baby dinosaur!!!


----------



## 7Footer

That fan is sweet!

It must be a woodworker thing, I am the same way Stef. Always cutting or injuring myself somehow. Lol Jmart, sounds like one of those moments where you look around to make sure no one saw it, even though you know you're the only one in the shop… The cat probably saw it.

I agree with Tony, Stef, the axe is a beauty. Looks fuggin fantastic.

Bruce - I thought about you on the Rogue as I passed by on Monday, we stopped in Medford on Sunday night and drove the rest of the way back home on Monday. Looks like it was fun, I've never been rafting but always wanted to. I need to post some pics of our trip, just been really busy since I got back.

LOL @ Todd's texting screenshot. Phase 2. Ha! Coconuts?

My parents are starting to get the hint, they gave me a couple of things yesterday for my bday and one of them was an old coffin plane that they saw at a little antique shop at the beach. Can't quite read the cursive under the stamp, effin jp warren really wanted people to know it was his. But overall this thing is in good shape, I can't wait to restore it, I've wanted a little functional coffin smoother for a long time. The only thing is some noob carved out a piece of the wedge to fit over the blade screw because they didn't realize that the chip breaker and iron are backwards.


----------



## Slyy

Little Foot was one bad ass Dino, that and the movie about the little Toaster are ones I'd definitely show my (future) chillins.

Stef I'd agree with ya on the clams. This one was a gift/payment for some work I've done for my bud. His recently departed grandfather had quite the collection, included several brass emmersons, floor and table models.


----------



## theoldfart

Moulson Brothers cutter, nice. Nice patina too!


----------



## Buckethead

> - ToddJB


I THINK I LOVE YOU TODD


----------



## jmartel

Todd, nice photo play.


----------



## Slyy

> ^ Nice. You re more committed to you pallet tills than I was. I just screwed mine to cross braces. That fan is baller.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd, no idea if what I'm doing is a good idea or not. Have ideas/plans written down on overall design but kinda winging a lot of it honestly. We will see….


----------



## TheFridge

I've been wanting to get a tenon saw lately. Would rather vintage but the only avenue I have for old stuff is the bay. I don't trust people so I'm just gonna get a LN tenon. Can't really go wrong with that.

And the wife said I could get one for my birthday. It's in the mail. Still can't believe the tramp said yes.

I knew that if I let her buy some new couches it would pay off sooner or later.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Congrats fridge. What are the stats on the saw ?


----------



## chrisstef

Even stuffed fish be lookin at tony like


----------



## Slyy

From the lowest low, deep in your gut sick feeling:









To about to pop a bottle of champagne:


----------



## CL810

Jake you are one lucky boy!!!


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy!

Stef, 16"x4" 11ppi filed rip. Can't find a decent saw in the wild to save my life.

Doesn't a teardrop mean you killed someone? Mucho street cred. Represent yo.


----------



## 489tad

Jake, Nice!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm guessing Stef doesn't want to talk about the game.


----------



## Slyy

Broncos fan for sure but dear lord; that game was an absolute comedy of errors. Made for a heck of an interesting game though, that's for sure.


----------



## ShaneA

It was ugly, plus it was exhibit 1 on why playing NFL games on a Thursday may not be the best idea. Seems like all the games last yr were ugly.

Is was just slop fest on both sides. Denver was plus 3 in turnovers and looking at a L until the Chefs locked up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Such a great fan Jake.


----------



## ToddJB

Just booked our AirBnB for Maine for the wedding. I let my wife pick the place. I'm very confident she didn't look closely at the decor, but I am equally as confident I will sleep great!


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol. Where you staying in Maine? A lot of good restaurants in Portland if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## Pezking7p

Just walking down the street you'll find a ton of good places. They're all good pretty much. On the other end of downtown is a classy Mexican place called zapotecca, they made a watermelon habanero margarita that is worth the trip. There's also a fancy beer bar hidden in an alley called novare res that is a must-visit. Also, allagash brewery tour.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Boobs make you sleepy?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 7Footer

Lol @ Jamaal "Lebron of the NFL" Charles….. Don't bump your gums like that or you'll end up looking like an ass.

I need to learn how to take artsy photog pics like Tony.

Little pic dump incoming, pics from our trip last week.

Coming down I5 near Mt. Shasta and Redding, with a dirty a$$ windshield. 








The obligatory Weed shot








This little tiny lake is Cascade lake on the Southwest side of Tahoe, next to Emerald Bay. I still can't get over hor friggin huge Lake Tahoe is.








Cascade Falls was the hike we went on, not much falls because of the lack of water but still beautiful.








And of course the obligatory cairn, there must've been a couple hundred of these around us, lol.








I think we were somewhere around 7,500 feet here… Oh and we're a little bit obsessed with our dog in case you guys didn't already know that… Glad I didn't capture that couple in the back sucking face, they were going at it for like 10 minutes.








A couple pics from San Fran. 








Overlooking this park, Crissy Field I think









Hey Jmart and other cast iron folks… Can you remind me your cleaning method again for cast iron? Wifey got me a BBQ and it has a cast iron griddle insert, I thought I remembered you guys talking about a certain way you're suppose to clean them. Obrigado.

edit: lolol Todd, awesome bewbs comforter! Whatchu sippin there Tony, looks like a porter or something.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony is that a coffee? Looks tasty.

7' you've done well for yourself. Hope the office treated you kindly this week.


----------



## smitdog

Bandit, I saw something about that Mad River fire on the news. Used to ski there quite a bit when I was in school down in Dayton. Thought I broke a rib there once when I caught a tip (ski tip you perverts) off a big table top jump. Came down hard on one of my poles right under the rib cage. It still hurts thinking about it…


----------



## jmartel

Cast iron I just use a scrubbie and re oil it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just scrub, no soap, heat to dry and then oil while hot. Done.

Wife is hot, dog is super cool, and picts are awesome. Thanks dude.

Espresso, they serve it in double shot glasses at this cafe. I am a square 7.


----------



## bandit571

Re: Ski Lodge fire..

There was to be a wedding reception there tomorrow. The families had stopped earlier to set stuff up, but the doors were locked. They took their stuff back home. At least those didn't get burned up

So far, State Fire Marshal has said no signs of the fire being "set". Employees there had worked during the day, but locked up when they went home.

Sitting up in the Loft, drinking "3.2" Beer, listening to live rock bands ( Argent was there one night) and watching the drunks tumble downhill…Fun times.

I guess people could see the flames for miles….two ladder trucks showed up. 16 fire departments, Red Cross even set up a Food tent for the crews…..55 trucks worth of equipment.

They say that they will try to be open for the upcoming ski season this year…...we'll see.


----------



## Slyy

Cast iron = scrub with wire brush and then well oiled.

Hahahahabalolhalawlz Todd! Clearly she did not look through all the pictures. Makes you wonder what other interesting decor there may be…..


----------



## 7Footer

Ahhh interesting, yeah the glass threw me off!

What do you re-oil the cast iron with?


----------



## jmartel

Whatever cooking oil you have handy.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh ok, guess I'm overthinking it. lol… I just wanna keep my new bbq in good shape, hopefully the Weber holds up better than my old Char-broil.


----------



## jmartel

I'm sure that there's one that's best, but I don't think it will make a huge difference.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Folded up paper towel dipped in oil and ran across the grill after you preheat it and before cooking. Do that every time, as well, and it will get well seasoned and will rarely stick.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7 is bold to let all these perv's gawk over his wife.



> It was ugly, plus it was exhibit 1 on why playing NFL games on a Thursday may not be the best idea. Seems like all the games last yr were ugly.
> 
> Is was just slop fest on both sides. Denver was plus 3 in turnovers and looking at a L until the Chefs locked up.
> 
> - ShaneA


That was an ugly game. Both teams have good defenses….but I don't think either will go all the way this year.

Still funny….


----------



## TheFridge

> Wife is hot
> 
> - AnthonyReed


No ogling from me. It's a good thing I like my women plenty on the trashy side. Think people of Walmart. I don't glance their way if they're under 350.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I wasn't gawking nor ogling, simply affirming.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Reminds me of an Orangutan.


----------



## Pezking7p

I admit, I zoomed in.

Shrubageddon tomorrow I think. I hate disposing of shrub clippings. What the heck do you do with a trailer of shrub? Anyway I plan to get in plenty of shop time tomorrow after that.

Anyone enjoy some different types of cocktails? I usually drink a Manhattan but I'm trying to branch out. I keep missing the mark when I try new ones.


----------



## jmartel

My drink of choice at school was usually a whiskey sour or a long island. Don't drink cocktails much anymore. Just beer and cider.


----------



## Mosquito

Shop time yes, however….


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, means to an end, Brother. Further up and further in.

Pez, I like my whiskey straight and neat. I've tried a bunch of cocktails but none of them really do it for me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Maybe I'm trying too hard to branch out. I drink a lot of neat whiskey. Scotch and bourbon, mostly.


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, looking forward to the new shop space, that's for sure


----------



## Mosquito

I drink a lot of water… Brita filtered, mostly…


----------



## TheFridge

Filtered? For shame.

Jack and coke for when I want to get hammered once in a blue moon and a shiner, dos Equis, Guinness or something dark when I just want a drink. I hate IPAs.


----------



## bandit571

Just Tonic & Gin, OR lemonade with SKYY in a blue bottle…..


----------



## john2005

> Shop time yes, however….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


I gotta admit Mos, I admire how much you accomplish in your "little" shop. Puts me to shame in my garage. I look forward to seeing the new digs as well as what you crank out of it.


----------



## ToddJB

The block batch finished up tonight. 140 is done. Thanks Hogger.


----------



## DanKrager

Nice job on that 140 restore, Todd.

Almost makes me want one, but I have more than I use now. I. must. resist. NOT A COLLECTOR! NOT A COLLECTOR! NOT A COLLECTOR! NOT A COLLECTOR! NOT A COLLECTOR! NOT A COLLECTOR! NOT A COLLECTOR! NOT A COLLECTOR!

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan, this one came to me as way of trade with bhog. I didn't have any sort of shoulder plane so I figured this gal would fit the bit nicely. Now I just need to get better at sharpening.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

Mmmmmm slowburn


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## duckmilk

7' nice pics. I cook on cast iron every day. If food is stuck to it, I use hot water and a scrubber to get it off then wipe it dry. I use canola oil on it since it is able to withstand relatively high temps. There are other oils that can take higher temps, but more expensive.

Have fun Stef.

Nice plane Todd.

Have fun in the new place Mos.


----------



## Slyy

Nice job on that 140 Todd, anxious to see it in action.

Campfire smoke, one of the best smells on Earth.


----------



## woodcox

At camp earlier this year, a relative of my wife threw bags of copper chloride into the fire with out saying anything. Flames turned really cool greens, blues and purples. He had grandma doubting her firewood selection.


----------



## lateralus819

You can shove some copper into a garden hose and throw it in. My uncle makes a lot of them. Then when it's done just pull the copper out and put it into another piece of hose.


----------



## Pezking7p

Before and after. I'm going to be on the couch for a while.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like Pez is a fan of the landing strip style. Gotta keep it neat and trimmed.


----------



## Pezking7p

Haha I would prefer to shave them off at the ground but I don't know what to do with the two trailer loads of brush that I already have.

I postulated this week that you could inject all kinds of salts into the hot rod exhausts that shoot out fire to make different colored flames. We used to do magenta, green, and blue. I think strontium makes magenta. It was very purdy.


----------



## woodcox

I wonder why my daughters bedroom is five degrees colder than the rest of the house?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think my shed roof leaked a bit.


----------



## theoldfart

^ compost!


----------



## TheFridge

Leonard Fournette for heisman


----------



## Mosquito

Small stockpile of wood in the closet, and another mitersaw, and that's all she wrote for this shop. Good times.


----------



## woodcox

I used up half of the old insulation filling gaps between the floor joists and used about 30' of new r19. Lunch break ran long so I'll sheath it tomorrow morning when the shade returns. 









Roofing, packing, hedge work and insulating goin on and the boss is getting hammered at fat camp! Figures.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Repairs underway.


----------



## theoldfart

^ aren't you kinda old to be on the roof? hehe

Looks like a total roof do-over Smitty, gonna cut back the trees as well?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Believe it or not, that is cut back.

Never too old to roof. I may die falling off one, but I'm closing the door on nothing yet.


----------



## theoldfart

That's the spirit young fella ! Haven't closed any doors yet myself.

Edit. May have walked into a few though.


----------



## CL810

^ Definition of an optimist.


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## theoldfart

Saw a few nice cars today


----------



## AnthonyReed

Productive bunch of guys…. thanks for the photos.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet Kevin, where at?


----------



## jmartel

Cross posting from the furniture thread, but I got to another stage of dry-fit on the nighstands tonight. Going to glue up sides after dinner. Tomorrow will probably be starting the drawer dividers.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking great, bud


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, at a place on Cape Cod called Heritage Museum and Gardens. It's just a couple hour drive from us. The gardens are quite something. The car collection is in a building modeled after the Round Barn from Hancock Shaker village. The art exhibition going on now is the Wyeth family, NC, Andre and Jamie. My preference is Andrew Wyeth. His watercolors are amazing.

I tried to post a panoramic shot of the car collection but it's too big. This is the center of the building


----------



## johnstoneb

Looking good, J


----------



## terryR

Love the classic cars!

Nice remodeling work guys. We received an estimate on 13 custom windows yesterday for our 1870's home. more than the cost of my 1200 square foot steel shop! But, that was expected…

Mos, I'm green with envy over your packed-up shop!!!  Having a ton of extra tools is certainly a handicap when it's moving time.


----------



## chrisstef

Meatfest is over. My IQ officially dropped at least a dozen points. Jim beam fire for breakfast will do that i guess. If you havent had a smore with a peanut butter cup instead of straight chocolate, do it. Do it now. Ive got the meat sweats.


----------



## johnstoneb

Smore with peanut butter cup sounds delicious. You need meat. I once did a MF Salmon trip with a a bunch of vegans. Never again coulldn't get to steak in Salmon fast enough.


----------



## duckmilk

> Saw a few nice cars today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


BS, you were at Jay Leno's house ;-)

I agree with you about the Wyeth family, Kevin. This is a numbered Andrew Wyeth print hanging above my bed.










Andrew's sister, Henriette, married artist Peter Hurd. My dad was friends with them and they lived near Picacho, NM, about 30 miles from our ranch. He borrowed a horse from my dad once to try it out at polo and ended up selling it to someone without my dad's consent. He was going to give us a painting as compensation, which we never received.


----------



## jmartel

Meat sweats and killing brain cells sounds like my idea of a good time.


----------



## bandit571

You people get to be out & about..

I spent most of the weekend in the Hospital…..A-Fib attack.

Just got back to the house a bit ago…one of the nurses even drove me home….


----------



## duckmilk

Bummer Bandit. Best wishes on a speedy recovery buddy.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, just a poster behind the car, haha. There were three watercolors of Andrews that were absolutely remarkable. One was just an open barn door in a snow storm, couldn't have more that three or four colors but the image was startlingly real.

Bandit, you gonna be ok? Take it easy buddy, we like having you around.


----------



## duckmilk

Kevin, the one I have is all in shades of brown.


----------



## theoldfart

You have an American treasure there Duck, great envy going your way! We're going to look for one I think, no idea what prices are like. Could skip retirement I suppose!


----------



## summerfi

Been a crazy weekend for me too. I took the wife to the emergency room Saturday morning with severe abdominal pain. They did surgery to remove her gall bladder in the afternoon. I thought she'd be coming home today, but no dice. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Bob I hope she's back in the saddle soon. You've paid your dues ten times over, time for some good Ju-Ju. BTW put the two tenon saws to quite a bit of use these past few weeks. LOVE 'EM!


----------



## summerfi

Good to hear Kevin. I'm itching to get back in the shop. It's taken me a week to feel half way rested from this summer, and I still have a summer's worth of home projects to catch up on before I get real shop time. I'm looking forward to winter.


----------



## Pezking7p

Rough weekend in the SOTS. Take it easy bandito. Bob, what makes a fall bladder eligible for removal? Hope everything's ok.

While I was trimming hedges yesterday I found a snakeskin up in the hedge. Some of the scales has started to incorporate into the trunk.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Kev, my aunt bought that for me many years ago, no clue what she paid, but I'm sure it wasn't cheap.

Dang Bob, hope everything is better for her soon. "I'm looking forward to winter."










Pez, maybe you can incorporate the scales into a project. That would be cool.


----------



## Pezking7p

It actually has a really cool texture that would be awesome in a finished project.

Homemade brownies are awesome and easy, but still only just as good as from a $0.99 bag from the store. Maybe a little better. Kinda sad. Anyone ever try to make a cake better than from a box? It can't hardly be done. I tried once for about a month.


----------



## duckmilk

Did you add rum to the batter?


----------



## Pezking7p

Never tried. Probably had plenty afterward to ease my pain. Actually, yellow cake would be good soaked in rum with caramel or whipped cream. Or rum creme anglaise. Mmmmm, yellow cake.


----------



## duckmilk

Betty Botter bought some butter
but it made the batter bitter.
"If I buy some better butter
it will make the batter better." 
So she bought some better butter
and it made the batter worse.


----------



## duckmilk

Did LJ's go down for you guys? It did for me for about 20 min.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob and Bandit, 'Speedy Recovery' for sure!

Weekend roof project DONE.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah duck, was down for at least last hour for me, couldn't get my fix.

Smit, WC and Pez, you fellas are doing Some dang fine work. Enjoying all the in-progress pics.

Bob sorry to her the lady had to get surgery, hope she's quick on the recovery.

Bandit take care on the 'ol ticker friend, little a-fib flutter can definitely get your attention.

Moral of a very long day at work today: don't drink and drive. Head on collision going wrong way on an interstate is how you might end up.

Also stoked that this is now in 4-pack form rather than just large format


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Smitty, metal is the way to go vs. shingles.

Hope you weren't in the affected lane Jake.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Low slope begat rot, that sucked. A 12 hour Saturday to strip shingles and repair structure, 9 hours today to get facia in place, edges primed with oil base, tin installed and trimmed out. Ridge too. Then gutter was hung, downspout replaced and shingle debris hauled away. Job site all cleaned up.

Three ibuprofen, and it's time to hit the rack.


----------



## CL810

Robert Cray Band.


----------



## Slyy

Duck, they were my long day at work. People's poor life choices in general are more or less. Gives ya a good appreciation for life though for sure.

Aaron Rogers is a beast.


----------



## duckmilk

Understood, that part of the job is tough.


----------



## woodcox

A lot of work done there smitty, looks better. I was in danger of breaking a sweat doing what little I had to do, still took two days and I haven't painted it yet. Some pine tree branches may or may not have been built in. I was stoked when I wedged the far one in and had to pound the seam together, toight like tiger was muttered as I grabbed for the stapler. I didn't notice it until I worked my way down to the tree. Lol! I like my shims green!









Working her snow magic…










Best wishes for speedy recoveries bandit and mrs. Bob!


----------



## ToddJB

Man, everyone in here needs to stay healthy. Surgeries and a ticket acting up is no joke.

Also the amount of roofing going on here is lacking jokes, too.


----------



## ToddJB

> - woodcox


Ha. Awesome


----------



## woodcox

I finally put together a big boy shooting board tonight. Melamine with a rosewood fence. I splashed on some liquid Teflon in the track for speed. The deck is 10×14 deep and 5 more over the fence. I still need to make a matching work support hook for long stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice job on the soffit, WC. Love the Snow Magic pic, too, too cute.

Sounds like a truly sh*tty day at work, Jake. And when it's senseless, it'd be even worse.


----------



## chrisstef

Your minion looks like she just smelled a fart WC.

Back from a seriously medicated camping trip. Holy hell. Jim Beam Fire for breakfast aint half bad ill tell ya boys. Wash it down with a lil espresso and Sambuca and you got yourself one hell of a start to the day.

You guys put in good work this weekend. Im still licking my wounds and paying for my sins. The fog aint lifted yet.

Take care of yourself will ya Bandito.


----------



## duckmilk

Cute kid WC. Where do you find liquid teflon?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get well Bandit and Bob-wife.

Class act as always Smitty.

Stop whining Jake.

Nice work Woodcox; that shooting board looks nice and adorable spawn.

Glad you mad it back in one piece Stef.

Pez is full ********************. True story.

Hit gravel on a skateboard Saturday, elbow paid. I am too old to fall anymore; that hurt my heart to type.

Hope you enjoyed your show Clayton.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, longboard ?

Edit: need to learn how to fall ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes very long, very couch-y. As I recall, I used to know how to fall.


----------



## Slyy

Dubbya, nice work bud, shooting board looks great and honestly I'm surprised how much you could do while wearing that blue dress!


----------



## woodcox

Most anywhere these days duck. Aka dry lube, aerosol or can be found in squeeze bottles, which I prefer. I always seem to loose the tube applicators that come with the aerosols.

Jake, only In summer.


----------



## Mosquito

Long boards used to be popular around here, but I think people started to realize we have too many pot holes, cracked sidewalks, and winter months… So instead the Fat Bike scene went nuts


----------



## jmartel

> Hit gravel on a skateboard Saturday, elbow paid. I am too old to fall anymore; that hurt my heart to type.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I've got a longboard that I got for free that I use in the pits at the race track to get around. Night before a day riding I decided to take the board around the track. Got to the section where it's a 40' drop, and needless to say that didn't go well for me.


----------



## DanKrager

Woodcox, great gobs of green goo headed your way to land on that absolutely gorgeous shooting board! I bet I drooled over that for several minutes. I giggled at the way the minion dressed up to "go to work". Too cute.

Ya, it's scary to see LJ's dropping here and there. I wish y'all get well fast with no residuals. BTDT.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

My wipe was so innocuous, no glamour or daring like yours. It was a transition from sidewalk to parking lot, squat down with weight on back leg in order to dig in and swoop a parking block…. gravel, strong back leg push, board slip, me landing on my elbow and hip looking to see how many got to drink in my failure.

So lame, so painful, so shameful.


----------



## woodcox

The right side of the fence was spoke shave practice a couple weeks ago. Feels good under the hand feeding the stock into the plane.


----------



## theoldfart

Glad it was more of an image impairment than a skin one Tony


----------



## AnthonyReed

Skinned/swollen elbow and wrist, dull aches on my right side; happy humbling reminder of folly. It'll be fun lifting this afternoon. I haven't an image to impair; my clown shoes are always in plain view but thank you Kev.


----------



## chrisstef

I used to hang out by a particular patch of sand in college during the morning rush to class just to watch people trash on their bikes. There was at least one a day. It was amazing. Im sorry I didn't get to point and laugh at you Tony.

WC - nice Olaf ref. Doin what snowmen do ….

My back is fuggggeddd from waking up in an air mattress taco Saturday night. Doctor said I need a backiatomy. Ill be laying on the floor of my office stretching if you need me. Don't look up my skirt.


----------



## Slyy

Were you the shell or the stuffin'?

On a serious but maybe odd topic: does anyone live in a seismically active part of the country? Prior to taking down the pegboard in the shop we had 3 or so 3.5+ magnitude quakes that did knock a few things down. Now that I'm transitioning to cleats I worry some if another good shake might knock some hard to replace vintage tools or other things off the wall. Anyone have any experience with this or what might mitigate some effects? Maybe just wider deeper cleats? Ideas?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those fugging air mattresses are always promising comfy sleep…. Liars. Every. One.


----------



## chrisstef

I was the stuffins Jake. I tried to butt swallow it but couldn't get by the air valve. The attached duffel bag would have been tricky too.

Your right Tony. The first night went well but im pretty sure whatever stupor I drank myself into night 2 was the defining difference when attempting to reinflate my mattress with that dumb ass hand held pump. You need at least 3 hands to work it or be able to stand up straight while putting your palms on the ground. I can do neither.

I did get to hear a girl vomit after exiting the outhouse though. And then the girl with her vomit because she vomited. Those are my favorites. I cracked a good fart in their honor.


----------



## racerglen

One hot summer night had to hit the outhouse/porta john at the local track, settle in about 1 AM.., it's quiet everywhere, the stephs have hit the sack..and.. right next door, ZZZZZZzzzzz..some poor sob, or sister had fallen asleep in the can..Don't care how modern the blue liquid is in those things, it's still…pew..what a place to wake up..maybe as the sun starts to heat things up ?


----------



## bandit571

Well. A small amount of wood working today did get done. Found a halfassed knob blank, chucked it into the drill press. Rat-tail rasp, and a lot of sand paper to refine it into a plane knob shape. Little brass nut came in the mail, forstner bit to adjust two holes. I think this "new" tall knob might just look better than the sewing thread spool?









Did I mention the blank is Spalted Maple? 









Might just look a bit better than it did last week?









Maybe?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nope, I like the spool better.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding, Bandit. Glad you're back at it already!


----------



## racerglen

I'm with Smitty, good to see you back workin' Bandit !


----------



## ToddJB

Old tools is good for the heart - I hear.

Speaking of which, I've been chatting with Kev about my upcoming Maine trip. He showed me that Liberty tools have a live feed. I've been creepily watching this guy shop for the past 5 minutes


----------



## theoldfart

Atta boy Todd, next up rust drones!


----------



## ToddJB

Liberty looks to be about an 1:30 from our campsite, but Hulls is only 15 minutes. I might have to do some fancy foot work to get out to Liberty, maybe on the way to or from.

Edit: Looks like we can go right through Liberty on the way to or from.


----------



## theoldfart

Give yourself time. Dumpster diving is mandatory. My best finds in both places have been from under benches and counters, behind crates and the like. Hulls does have an incredible accumulation of parts so make a list of what you need. There is also a lot of metal working stuff in Liberty. Keep in mind there are three buildings for Liberty and another dealer down the block.


----------



## ToddJB

woof. That is wonderfully stressful.

To clarify: I'm not above actual dumpster diving, or did you mean just looking in the odd nooks and crannies?


----------



## Slyy

If I ever make a trip up that way, making Liberty way high up on the priority list fo' sho'


----------



## theoldfart

odd nooks and crannies, ferr sure food


----------



## jordanp

Get better bandit!
Bob hope the wife makes a speedy recovery!

WC was in danger of breaking a sweat and he lubed up his track so he can stick his plane in it. (don't know if the offspring came before or after that event)

Steff it is not camping if you have access to an expresso in the morning…. just sayin

Just checking in…


----------



## ToddJB

> odd nooks and crannies, ferr sure food
> 
> - theoldfart


food? Where do you recommend?


----------



## jmartel

Someone's selling a Dewalt scroll saw for $150, and an older craftsman lathe with some brand new turning tools for $75 on craigslist. If I had the space, I'd scoop them up in a heartbeat. It's going to be tough enough for me to find space for the air compressor I still need to buy.


----------



## chrisstef

Jordan - you can French press coffee just about anywhere and with the group of guido's I was with, it was mandatory. I really should have taken a pic of the spread my buddy Ponte put out. Dried Italian sausage, capicolla, olives, table cheese, fresh mozz and tarallis …. it was amazing and all home made. Even the olives came out of his mothers garden.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Had to google tarallis. Home made everything *is* amazing.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea my boy is an old school, close talking, odd jobs kind of italian. Good guy to have on your team. I meant to ask him about his pizza sauce too but I forgot. If you get down on making the tarallis (phoenetically Tah-dolls) skip the fennel and add crushed red pepper along with the black pepper. My grandfather loved to dunk them in his wine.


----------



## ToddJB

> Someone s selling a Dewalt scroll saw for $150, and an older craftsman lathe with some brand new turning tools for $75 on craigslist. If I had the space, I d scoop them up in a heartbeat. It s going to be tough enough for me to find space for the air compressor I still need to buy.
> 
> - jmartel


Get a horizontal compressor and loft it - Lathe under it - done.


----------



## jmartel

My ceilings aren't even 8' at the highest point. But the compressor I'm going out to look at and probably buy tonight is a horizontal compressor. 20 gal, 8.5cfm at 40psi and 6.7cfm at 90psi which should cover anything I need to do reasonably well.

Even if I did buy the lathe, I don't think there's anywhere physically to fit it. Even the air compressor I'm going to have to get creative with. Will probably store it on top of the motorcycle work table (that's currently covered in tires) for now. Either that or see if I can fit it under my workbench.


----------



## JayT

jturner, you ought to be able to make a way to make lathe powered off a motorcycle rear wheel. Kinda like this clip, but with two wheels.





View on YouTube


----------



## theoldfart

I ment dood not food! my correcting post disappeared


----------



## duckmilk

JayT, that was painful to watch.


----------



## walden

Todd: You'll love it up there. Liberty will take hours. Hull's is small, but that's where the owner (of both shops) keeps the good stuff.

A couple of shots from this weekend.


----------



## walden

And one of the teardrop.


----------



## terryR

^seriously blue sky, there!

How to keep your kids from getting their head stuck in the fence every 15 minutes:










Kids are lots more fun than children! LOL!


----------



## duckmilk

Walden, your pictures make me miss Colorado….well except all the pot head wierdos.

Nice Terry, except the other goats are going to eat that thing right off the kid's head, be it pvc or other. "Hey look guys, a new play toy! Tasty too!" 
I agree though, goats are funny creatures to watch. So much smarter than sheep.


----------



## jmartel

Terry I laughed way too hard at that for some reason. That's hilarious.


----------



## Pezking7p

It took me until about a month ago, while watching a video of goats jumping around, to understand the phrase "sheep go to heaven, goats go to hell." Goats are hilarious creatures.

Tony, I'm not full ********************, I'm full gastro. At 18 I was tied between engineering school and culinary school so at times I can get a little foodie. Hey, speaking of food, I realized a while back I never answered you about the Pliney the elder beer. The only place I've ever seen it was a big wine/beer store that you can see from the 101 in Thousand Oakscalled wades wines. You should get a bottle, it's worth the drive. Unless you can find some in LA, which I'm sure you can.

Surprised mrs Pez with glass in the cabinets tonight. It looks good and she is happy. 









Boss is out the rest of the week so I'm in charge. I love when he's gone


----------



## AnthonyReed

Magnificent Walden!

Ha! That is farmer engineering right there, my granddad would be proud of you Terry.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Pez. I like the glass cabinets


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks great Pez.
Your full ******************** status has nothing to do with being a foodie, it's your love of the man-meat that tipped me off. Culinary indulgence is not ********************.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hello everyone, just sorta got caught up after over a week of neglecting LJ.

Everyone sick or injured i hope all get better.

I see everyone is staying busy, and or enjoying themselves.

My knee is still fubared, started to feel better till 5 days before i came home. Dropped some barges off and was stripping the rigging, putting back in place on boat, lifted a coiled wire up to put on hanger and my right knee popped to the outside with a very audible noise. My right leg collapsed with wire falling on my other knee/leg, fun times, i can still walk but now its a symphony of destruction when i walk, took a day or two before i could put weight on right leg. Currently no pain but the popping sound and no strength in leg is annoying. Dr still says it is nothing serious.

Oh well, i will keep on keeping on, popping more pills ( i hate having to do so)

Spent my first weekend home celebrating the fiance's uncle getting married for the second time. Everyone reminding me that this time next year that they will be celebrating our nuptuals…

Ill try to keep better tabs for the next 2.5 weeks.

Started prepping tool chest for a paint job today, some card scraping and passes with a smoothing plane. Need to unload the chest so i can access the rest.
Need to look around and find some ideas to mount my D8s on inside of lid and whatever else can be mounted there.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony is a hater.

Tugger, that sounds serious. Eff the doctor. Was it occ health? Get a second opinion. Get a MRI.

Crown royal apple is hard to drink.


----------



## terryR

Actually, that's the kid's mother checking out the pvc rigging…she remembers it well since she was constantly in the fence, too! LOL!


----------



## jmartel

Got it home. Could use a new regulator as the one on it leaks slightly above 60psi, but for $120 I'm calling it a good deal. Unfortunately it's a bit too big to fit under the bench. Probably will live on the motorcycle worktable for now.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice shots, Walden.

Too funny , Terry.

Pez, sheeps to heaven, goatses to hell is from the Bible. And your kitchen is top notch. You really did an amazing job and it will likely serve as one of our biggest inspirations when we redo ours.

Jblow , that's a great size. I have a craftsman that is similar and it mostly keeps up with anything I throw at it.


----------



## chrisstef

The glass looks great Pez. Mrs pez should be pleased.

Solid goat rigging Terry. The guy up the street from me in the last house had a goat and a miniature horse. Our lab couldn't ever really figure them out, she'd look at them with that sideways tilted head every time we walked by. Cracked me up.

Good to have ya back Tugger.

Back is on the mend. Good old ibuprofen 800 and a night on the extra firm mattress was the ticket. Im pledged to get back into morning stretching, which is, of course, much different than the evening stretches pez performs. Gotta get it right for Thursday, I get to play here (Lake of Isles):


----------



## racerglen

Well , a bit of excitement this morning, stepped outside just after 5 for a smoke after turning on the light, lit up, and heard a "rumble". couldn't figure out what it was, then saw eyes under the end of our lilac hedge, about 10 feet away. almond shape, about 4, 5 inches apart. steady heart, grabbed a shovel and wacked the ground and rumbled back..it moved off, but continued to "rumble", not a bark, not a growl..but a deep sound. ducked back inside and after a bit came out again with my high powered flashlight and traded the shovel for a three tined pitchfork, but nothing.. Walden, you shipping your buddy cross the border maybe ?


----------



## theoldfart

Here kitty kitty ;-(


----------



## racerglen

MMMaybe..trying to get through to our local wildlife guy..


----------



## Slyy

Meow Glen! Maybe it was just purring?

Pez nice glass work, wife was ecstatic I bet.

Stef that is one pretty poking course! Not sure I've played on anything near as nice except the University's course in Stillwater.

Got more tools organized, many (especially the planes) will find a home in the tills when they are done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for your troubles Tug, hope you get better quick.

Lover not a hater Pez. I agree with Todd, you two did a spectacular job on that kitchen.

Congrats JPressure.

Good to hear you are getting sorted out Stef. That is a stunning pic.

Any tracks left this morning Glen?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tuesday is a long way from Friday.


----------



## racerglen

No tracks Tony but a wide area that looks almost like the ground had been raked under the lilac.

Just off the phone with the local expert and he says that tells him it was likely a large racoon, grubbing when I came out, and he says they have quite a wide range of sounds thus the rumble, no big kitty but still potentialy dangerous.
(I surprised a moma ******************** and kits the same way at work one morning, they were quite visible in the porch light there was NO rumble, just a fluff up, arched back and a loud HISSSS..)


----------



## walden

Glen: You can keep the raccoon. I have one that keeps trying to rip the siding off the cabin.


----------



## CB_Cohick

A ******************** with eyes 4.5 inches apart would be a monster. 50 lbs would be near record setting in Kansas. I am skeptical of the raccoon hypothesis.


----------



## jmartel

I scared a family of racoons this morning when I rolled into work on the bike. Got off, looked over, and there were 4 of them hanging on the same tree just frozen looking at me.


----------



## racerglen

Chris, my guess was that eye width at 5am in the dark, guessing 10 feet away, out of the pool of light from the side yard light, so I could very well have been way off. We do have a lot of '************************* in the general (old, heavily populated) urban nieghbourhood, just don't usually see them. AND I hadn't even had my 1st cup of coffee yet !
The wife says no, she hadn't done any raking under the bushes either (leaves haven't fallen yet)


----------



## racerglen

Walden, they can be very distructive beggars, was also warned not to leave anything like pet food outside, fortunately when we babysit my son's dash-hound he's fed inside.

An as a point of reference, the wildlife guy says the cougar normally is quiet, except for mating season, as evidenced by the high pitched noises heard in your local bar as the night wears on.


----------



## walden

Haha! Yeah, the mountain lion here has never made a peep. It makes it a bit tricky because I almost run into him at times because he is so quiet. I've only seen him four times in two years, so not something I have to worry too much about.


----------



## jmartel

You can keep the mountain lion. While they rarely attack people, if they do, there's no knowing until you're already getting your face eaten. At least with bears and stuff you usually get enough warning that you can back away and avoid it.


----------



## terryR

definitely NOT a cat making that much noise…

Glen, you probably scared some poor critter trying to take an early morning poop!

The raccoons get pretty big down here. While camping in 'Big ******************** Valley' I've seem them able to reach my tailgate on a lifted truck sporting 35" tires. Easily.


----------



## Slyy

We certainly have raccoons but around here it's usually the opossums and skunks that are the guilty parties for getting in your stuff. The dogs (especially the new one) do a great job of keeping outa the yard but many mornings I walk out to the tell-tale odors of a recent or nearby skunk.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony. Gramma can hold her liquor but you be lookin smooth in that get up.


----------



## smitdog

Think it's worth trying to scrape $100 together for this?
http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5232850077.html

I'm thinking the 5hp single phase motor is worth much more than the list price, right? Would it be worth cleaning up this machine and getting a planer head for it to use mainly as a planer? Or should I just keep my eye out for a simple lunchbox style to get started with first? Are the McCallisters going to France?


----------



## chrisstef

Id say its worth $100. I think DonW picked one up and refurbed it not too long ago Smit.

I missed that it was missing its planer head. Id see how much one of those guys runs first. Once you hit the half price mark of a dewalt 735 I don't think its a good deal.


----------



## ToddJB

Worth it. That's an earlier one too.

Manual: http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/86/1086.pdf

DonW has the same one (Craftsman Badged) and he likes his: http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/series/5401

Edit: FU Demo and your quick typing


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## ToddJB

Also, a couple things - this should have the planner head there. Shouldn't need to get another one, unless something is wrong with the current one, and this will kick the snot out of most lunch box planer in quietness, stability, snipe (on most), and cool factor.


----------



## smitdog

I thought so, thanks for the confirmation Stef and the great blog link Todd. Not sure I can get together 100 or get it picked up by Thurs but I'm going to contact the guy and see if we can make a deal.

The ad states "Comes only with the sanding drum (sanding tube needs replaced)" and I don't see the planer head in any pictures. Maybe he's got it and doesn't know it, I'll find out when I contact him and maybe he'll let me snoop a bit. Any ideas on where to find one if he really doesn't have it? I checked ebay quick and didn't see anything. Guessing the matching Craftsman badge head would work so I'll have to do some more digging. If nothing else I guess I could see if Byrd makes a shelix that would fit and save my $$ for a while!


----------



## ToddJB

OWWM- sign up. http://owwm.org/

Once you've signed up you have access to their buy and sell and request section - BOYD (bring out your dead)

This is a VERY common machines and I'm sure that parts are fairly to find. But this adds time and money. It all depends on if you want to make this a process. I like the process, but some folks do not.

Also if you go to that site and type Belsaw 9103 into the search you will pull up 10 pages of forums on that machine alone. If you make it more generic (Belsaw Planner) you will get more information than you could ever dream, and I believe most of their parts were interchangeable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's banker for: "...if you wanna be classy like me…"


----------



## jordanp

> Hello everyone, just sorta got caught up after over a week of neglecting LJ.
> 
> Oh well, i will keep on keeping on, popping more pills ( i hate having to do so)
> 
> - Tugboater78


Hey Justin, try taking Kratom for pain instead of the strong prescriptions. 
It works great and doesn't make you feel groggy..


----------



## 7Footer

> Actually, that's the kid's mother checking out the pvc rigging…she remembers it well since she was constantly in the fence, too! LOL!
> 
> - terryR


lol, Terry - Momma there looks like she knows where you keep your stash box, looks like she thinks that pvc is a big ole doobie.

Nice c-pressor there jmart, I've been looking to upgrade my pancake too, thing struggles with anything more than a nail gun.

Raccoons are nasty little buggers, they mean.

Kitchen turned out great Pez, hope you and mrs. pez christened it, or maybe she christened you after she saw the glass doors! lol

Dood Stef, that course looks pimp, want to see some live shots on Thursday.


----------



## theoldfart

Tod, another IMPORTANT thing for your trip


----------



## Slyy

> Tod, another IMPORTANT thing for your trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


Have a feeling several around here are huge fans of thunderous holes Kev.

Bam, much cleaner fan! Blade looks pressed on and the pre OSHA fan guard looks welded on so I really don't know how to access the electrical. It's a bit slow to turn on, seems maybe switch connection might need some cleanup, though again don't know how to get to it. It looks damn nice though!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seems like there would be a way to get to the mechanical parts in a product of that era.


----------



## ToddJB

> Very nice!
> 
> - AnthonyReed


+1



> Seems like there would be a way to get to the mechanical parts in a product of that era.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


+1



> Tod, another IMPORTANT thing for your trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


Will do! Thanky, Sir.


----------



## Slyy

> Seems like there would be a way to get to the mechanical parts in a product of that era.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I'm thinking maybe the plastic body slides off the innards. Going to investigate more this evening perhaps. Might ask over at OWWM also as I'm sure some have this same fan in a garage somewhere.


----------



## SASmith

Slyy, does the fan have an oil port on the top of the motor?
I have a couple that do and a little oil will help with the speed issue.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol 7. Terrys goat def found the wax stash. You got it on the pics. Its prob the second best course in the state behind the tpc. Its owner by the casino and is actually over some of the most contaminated land around. It was one of my wifes site for work while they were working it.

That fan is dope jaker.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang thats crazy, cool they got it all dialed in though… your tee time - 'client networking tourney' or just a 'business meeting' ?

Edit, never had Thunder Hole but I love thunder and I love holes. I'll have to look for it, we have a couple of crazy beer stores up here.

Also, speaking of Thunder… this.


----------



## chrisstef

We go off at 9:00. Its a tournament sponsored by one of my clients for the wounded warriors foundation. Im going with our asbestos estimator and a couple of environmental consultants. Couple of guys our age so its always a good time. Usually a lot of other subs so you get to see a lot of guys you know.


----------



## 7Footer

Noice. That sounds like fun, those are the fun tourneys! Best ball scrambizzle? Fuggin post like 19 under, putt drop.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hahaha I showed that around work a while back because my boss drives an f-150 and we call his good buddy uncle Rick. I love that video.

Thanks for a allth nice words about our kitchen again. It's finally, really done now that there's glass in.

Stefs does Yoga to achieve autofelatio
.


----------



## 7Footer

I can't get enough of that vid…. The Durtymax one is good too…. Have you seen this one ?

Lol #selfservice


----------



## Pezking7p

"More freedom than sitting in the wal mart parking lot on the Fourth of July while tongue kissing a bald eagles butthole".


----------



## theoldfart

Bleah


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lol.


----------



## Slyy

I hate my Uncle Rick….


----------



## bandit571

Motivator?









Just saying…


----------



## Slyy

Looks Yum Bandito! Working on my last Boulevard 4x Ale. YUMMY!


----------



## bandit571

A four-pack of these runs about $12 around these here parts….works out to about…..$3 a bottle?

May have to go with that Black Butte Porter again, six of those cost less…


----------



## Slyy

Same on the Boulevard Smokestack series 4-packs Bandit. Though I gotta say there Long Strange Triple, the Sixth Glass quadruple and the Tank 7 saison are all worth the 12-13$ a pack.


----------



## chrisstef

> "More freedom than sitting in the wal mart parking lot on the Fourth of July while tongue kissing a bald eagles butthole".
> 
> - Pezking7p


Epic murica


----------



## Tugboater78

> Motivator?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying…
> 
> - bandit571


Got a couple of those sitting in fridge waiting for this evening/afternon

Leaving in a few minutes to do an annual shrub trimming/ flowerbed cleaning job for a friend of my mother

Got this sitting ready for a few coats of black, then green, milk paint when i get back. Spent a couple hours scraping/smoothing and champhering it, last night, in preparation.


























The tools that i had sitting in it are all over the place…









Opened up ebay app and found this… might need some work…
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121767356126&alt=web


----------



## theoldfart

Chest is looking good Justin and I approve of the colors


----------



## bandit571

Tub boater: Just an idea on a tool box saw till…









This is the inside of the lid on my Tool Chest #2. Atkins Ship saw, and a Disston D-8 crosscut saw. Scrollsaw to make the inserts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Tug.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, was that a spammer selling cheap shirts? First post, and he/she is trying to sell something?

Might want to keep an eye out…...or a flag..


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit, that is one idea i have bouncing around in my head


----------



## john2005

Sometimes this thread moves too fast for me to keep up.

Hope you get better Bandit and Bob's wife.

I'm headed Tonys direction. Couple days of meetings. Here's my attempt at a "Tony". That being a random pic that is supposed to be artsy. ....Clearly I'm no Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.

Where exactly are you headed John? So. Cal is going to be sweltering this weekend.


----------



## 489tad

Trying a steam bending project. I'll keep you posted. 
Yes this thread moves fast. I hope everyone gets better. Todd I second Thunder Hole. The beer and actual hole. Stef comes back from Manmeatpalooza and now is golfing and Todds the banker?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool Dan! Yes please keep us updated.

Yes Todd's the banker and stripper breeder. Demo is just a corporate pr!ck, ass-high in polo shirts.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont hate on the polos!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it Stef, I am not hating…. wear what you dig.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice Dan! ^What Tony said.

You Road-trippin John? oh man seeing that Krispy Kreme there reminded me, the first In-n-Out in Oregon opened up the weekend before last, and wifey and I were in Medford just a couple days after and drove by it… They said the it was a 3 hour wait, a few people camped outside for a day or so before it opened… Even when we drove by it though they had people flagging traffic in the parking lot, on a sunday night, in fugging medford, oregon…. Just craziness I tell you. Don't get me wrong, I'm 100% down with In-N-Out, but I a'int waiting in line three hours for.

Regarding the expensive beer, there is a lot of that up here, a lot of 4 packs of 16oz beers for $11, $12, $13… A while back someone said that buying one of those is just like filling a growler that most places charge $12-15 per fill for, so it isn't too bad…. But yeah the 4 pack of 12 oz. bottles is kinda pushing it, there's only one of those I've had that's worth paying that much for. Ninkasi Tricerahops Double IPA , delicious, they just started selling 4 packs a few months ago, has always only been in 22 oz bottles…

Mike Mike Mike Mike Mike, guess what dayyyyy it is?


----------



## Mosquito

Hump DAYYYYYY! Except I have tomorrow afternoon off for walk through and Friday off for closing, soooooo not really lol


----------



## john2005

Ha 7

T in San Diego. Like right here to be exact.


----------



## walden

Nice pic John!

Good luck with the closing Mos.


----------



## john2005

And yes, it does feel like the deep south here


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am going to try to get down that way this weekend. You on Harbor Island?


----------



## jmartel

Looks like you're down closer to Point Loma area by the sub base. If you go further down you can see where they train the dolphins and seals that the Navy uses to find/hunt enemy divers and underwater mines. I believe you can see that before you hit the gates to the sub base.

EDIT: Shelter island it looks like to me. Nice spot.


----------



## john2005

You got it. How far is that from you?


----------



## john2005

You got it. How far is that from you?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I live near Los Angeles (Torrance) but I visit San Diego a lot. When I am there I often stay in Imperial Beach, about 17 miles south of where you are. I will try to get down there this weekend.


----------



## john2005

Stutter. 
Jammies

I'm at the Harbor Island Hilton


----------



## jmartel

If you like Sushi, there's a place downtown called Sushi Deli that's awesome and cheap. I think they still have $1 beers for happy hour as well. You gotta get there early though because it's usually packed.

And you have to get some Carne Asada fries. Lots of places down there have them.

If you like Marquetry, the American School of French Marquetry is near Balboa Park.


----------



## Hammerthumb

If you like trendy restaurants, Juniper and Ivy is downtown at…the cross streets of Juniper & Ivy. Chef Blasé owns it. 
My wife sitting with chef Blasé:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed Paul, good eats.

I like Bottega Americano (in East Village) too. Island Ave./Park Blvd. 
1195 Island Ave
San Diego, CA 92101
8:00 am - 10:00 pm

If you are down by the ballpark.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm marking that in my notepad for the next trip.

By the way, I used to go to a place in IB called Brindles Café. It was right off IB Blvd east of I-5. Just across the railroad tracks. It was a hole in the wall place that had a great breakfast! Wonder if it is still there?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Only thing I can see in my mind there is a Denny's and a Taco Bell, I'll investigate and report back. North or south side of IB blvd.?


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's been a while, but it was north of IB Blvd, I think one street past the railroad tracks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's south San Diego; IB Blvd. is Coronado Ave. over there. It is residential as I recall, trailer park is where you are describing and there is a police station on the S/W corner of Coronado and 27th.










I am guessing it is no longer there but I'll go look.


----------



## Tugboater78

Dovetails before they get painted over..









Toolchest, in black (crappy pics)


----------



## chrisstef

Had an extremely sobering moment today sitting at a job meeting. Had one of those new flashes come across my phone "worker critically injured at ….". A site we've got 35 guys on. I couldn't check the story until after the meeting but luckily it wasn't one of our guys. A roofer had been doing some work and loosened up a brick causing it to fall 50'. Ended up hitting a site guy in the head. Even with his hard hat on hes in critical condition.


----------



## AnthonyReed

DT's look nice Tug.

Yikes Stef, that sucks.


----------



## Slyy

Fun eats and times it sounds like for you John.

Ouch Stef, head injuries are never bueno. Hope the dude pulls through, brain ain't nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You'r right Tony. I just looked on Google Maps. All gone. Houses there now. I tried looking up Brindles Café and found an old listing in Chula Vista, but that was in 2000. They must have moved to make room for houses. I'm not sure they are even in business anymore. Makes me feel old. My recent trips to San Diego have had me scratching my head at times. Everything changes!


----------



## AnthonyReed

True Paul… South of Market St., for example, is amazing how it has been reclaimed. That was soooo sketchy down there I wouldn't even have sent Stef there as a joke but now it's all shiny


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry to hear that Stef. One of my guys had a battery pack from a cordless hit him in the head from 50ft. Knocked him out and broke his collarbone. He was out for months.

BTW - nice work Justin. Just don't put a Raiders logo on it!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I know what you mean Tony. All the old sailor bars and strip joints have been replaced with fine eateries and foo foo shops. Stef should fit in nicely now!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Clowns. All of you.

Ouch Paul. At bare minimum it was a wake up call and a good teaching moment for the guys. Hard hats save lives. Really hoping the guy pulls through and comes out all right without any lasting repercussions.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, all that the electrician that dropped it could say was " broke my f%#$ battery"! Dbag!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seriously? Wow.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. There shoulda been punches thrown Paul. I know if I was on site and it was one of my coworkers that got hit and dude said that, its on like donkey kong.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the time I got on site it was over. The tile installers helper told me the guy came down from the third level of the project looking for his battery. He had no concern for the injured worker. The GC had him removed from the site. They had zero tolerance for safety violations concerning tie offs and lanyards. Several people lost their lives on the City Center project, and safety became a big issue to the point that the project was shut down by the workers for a day in protest. I think that was the most dangerous project I was ever on.


----------



## bearkatwood

Hey John, is it fleet week in San Dog or is that carrier there all the time?


----------



## chrisstef

That's unreal Paul. I know a lot of cold individuals but that beats em all without a doubt.


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## jmartel

> Hey John, is it fleet week in San Dog or is that carrier there all the time?
> 
> - bearkatwood


Not John, but there's usually a carrier at NAS North Island unless it's out on deployment. There's also the Midway across the water next to downtown.


----------



## woodcox

While wrenching, the ONLY vehicle to come of the rack completely was because of some asshat shaking a tail pipe saying "this exhaust is loose!". Kid working on the car was kneeled down under the left front wheel well putting seals in a hub on the ground. The truck came off the rack and the spindle caught him above the eye cutting him deep, lots of blood. He was ok, but it could have been way worse. Effer only had a mumbled sorry to say and later tried to say the damn truck was racked wrong! He was gone shortly there after.

Bad to hear stuff like that stef. Sobbering stuff indeed. I was the hoist nazi in the shop after that incident.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Goose-stepper. Stechschritt.


----------



## walden

Speaking of dbags. I was camping in the national forest outside of Crested Butte this weekend. No one around me. Had the place to myself. Then, on the second morning, some dbag and his wife pull into my campsite at 4:30am and unload ATVs and rev the engines for 45 minutes. There were multiple vacant pulloffs all over the place, but he chooses to bum rush my campsite instead.

I finally stepped out of the camper to see what the guys problem was. He tells me that they are locals and have more right to the National Forest than I do. And that if I don't like it, to go the fu$k home. Called the Sheriff in the morning but was told they won't do anything about it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Should have been holding your axe while talking to him Walden.


----------



## terryR

Tug, toolchest looking good!

while cutting Dt's last week, I had trouble getting a big ole brass ferrule on my marking knife down between tails to mark out pins. Off to the drawing board…










$3 worth of O1, $2 worth of stabilized maple, and 30¢ worth of micarta pins:


----------



## AnthonyReed

What a Pez, sorry you had to deal with that Walden. People are weird.


----------



## walden

Haha! No kidding. I did have a Mag light in one hand and my other hand was in my front pocket holding a 380 auto in case he tried something really stupid.


----------



## bandit571

Fellow yesterday, working on his jeep's rear end, had it come off the jackstands and onto his chest…..KIA.


----------



## woodcox

> ^Goose-stepper. Stechschritt.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


9! More of an ailing shuffle.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, beautiful. How thick is the O1, and do you heat treat?

John, I hope you and Tony and meeting up.

Site stories leave me frustrated at humanity.


----------



## Tugboater78

And in green…


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Tugger


----------



## AnthonyReed

You do gorgeous work Terry.

You are hauling ass Tug.


----------



## JayT

> He tells me that they are locals and have more right to the National Forest than I do. And that if I don t like it, to go the fu$k home.
> 
> - walden


His logic sounds perfectly reasonable to me, walden. Next time he wants to travel on the interstate, have a semi run him off the road because the trucker has more rights to the road since he lives closer to the highway.

Knife looks sweet, terry!


----------



## theoldfart

Mucho better Justin. Gonna wax it?


----------



## woodcox

Very nice work Terry! I like the dividers too.

With envy Justin. It looks great!


----------



## Tugboater78

> BTW - nice work Justin. Just don t put a Raiders logo on it!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


No way in hell would that happen…

I have something a bit different to put on it, but i have lost track of it.. but no biggy, can be added later.

I have an issue, i like the dull look of the milk paint, especially with the bit of black bleeding through, but i tested the bottom with some feed n wax, and i like that look too.. oh and fiance loves the untreated look too..

Edit, fiance's phone takes better pics..


















Took 2 coats of green to cover the black, but left the back with just one coat.


----------



## jmartel

Speaking of cougar attacks the other day, I ran across this video today. Can't really see it unless you pause the video at the right time when he's spraying, but a canadian dude gets attacked by one and fends it off with bear spray.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's whatcha do tug. Go get that old toolbelt you got and put it on. Now fill it with tools. Make sure its a good 20 oz framing hammer and an 18v dewalt gun dangling from the sides. Go over to your radio and put in your old culture club cd. Put on that good sh!t, "ill tumble for you". Let that settle in for, i dunno, 45 secs to a minute. Let that groove hit ya. Now pretend that toolbox is your old high school prom date. Yup that chic. The one with that gnarly snaggletooth but a nice pert rack. Visualize it. Get that night fresh in your mind and dance your little ass off. Rock that dope ballerina spin you patented so long ago. Work those hips like beyonce. Bang that hammer, drill and tape measure up and down that toolbox. Grind on it like prom night bro. Then, once you beat that ish up thoroughly like melonie miller post prom, stop.

Now stand back and see whatcha think.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Damn I love that guy.


----------



## theoldfart

And I was going to suggest black wax, Stef I bow to the master dinger!


----------



## terryR

Awesome, Tug! Hard to beat that, Stef!

O1is 0.1" thick and 0.5" wide. Heated with mapp gass, quenched in crisco. tempered at 400 for 2 hours to achieve HRC of 62.


----------



## Tugboater78

Well i got done eating supper, went out and put ipod on some foo fighters. Grabbed the bottle of feed n wax a clean cotton cloth and gave every portion, in and out, a good rub down. Ill go out in mornin, get a buffing cloth, buff it all out, then throw on some johnsons paste wax ( i need to order me some differnt versions of some briwax, suggestions of best place to purchase?)

Told fiance its my tool box and it needed a bit of protection from my grubby hands. I now have to make her a hall bench with same color, without wax…


----------



## Tugboater78

Lol chris…


----------



## ToddJB

Guys. Guys. Guys.

So about a month ago I found a trinket at an antique store and DanK posed an interest in it. We stuck a deal that he would make a couple DK original mallets in exchange for said trinket. Today a box the size of daughter shows up.










Packed full of shavings it was a family event unpacking










That sneaky turd made me 5. 5! Osage Orange. AND he went ahead and made a French cleat rack for them too. Ha.










I HIGHLY recommend trading trinkets with DanK, you'll win.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow! Score. Congrats bud.

Beautiful work Dan. Very generous too.


----------



## Tugboater78

Off to find some trinkets, hoping to find something wanted by dan…

That reminds me, i may need to hire someone to turn a handle for my augustmade david barron inspired chisel mallet. I have tried and failed to turn my own on my drill press twice. Once i thought i had caught the shop on fire due to my makeshift spindle creating enough heat to flame up..


----------



## terryR

Sweet mallets and rack! Jeez, Osage may destroy any wimpy chisels! LOL.

I finished a mallet today, too. Made one for a trade out of purpleheart, loved the size so much, I copied it today…










...EIR and Ash.


----------



## Pezking7p

Safety is serious business. please be safe, guys. We had a broken toe at work today. I've never been personally involved in anything serious. A few years ago we had a guy get closed in a nip roller by the guy he was working with. He never came back to work.

Two weeks ago someone at the Goodyear plant up the road was killed because of a lockout tagout violation. Someone turned on the machine while another employee was crawled up inside trying to unjam it.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, glad you received it in good order, FINALLY. The suspense was killing me. It was planned for the mallets to hang the other way up, but if they do well like this so be it. This way you have to twist your wrist to hang them…heavy side up just breeze by with a normal grip and hang. 
Now, son, don't be selfish. The two little ones are for the minions that show up to "help" from time to time. Hang them like low fruit. You must share!  LOL!

DanK
Did you see the signed shavings?


----------



## john2005

I dig Carne asada fries. Sushi not so much.

Hope he's alright Stef

Had to turn down a game with the sis in law at the ballpark. Suuuuuuky

DT s are sweet Tug

Dunno Brian.

Todd, this is for you





































We toured the Pro-Spot factory today. First two are old mills. The next is their automated welder. The last is the 1000lb spool associated with said welder. Friggen cool stuff in there boys.

P.S. what else do you need DanK?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww. Baby banker mallets too!!

So cool Dan.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great stuff. Thanks John.


----------



## walden

So cool Todd! You are the man Dan!


----------



## TheFridge

Tug, I'd be happy to turn a mahogany handle or 2. Up to you bud.

Gonna have to post some pics of a machines shop I did some work at. They have a couple huge machines.


----------



## Slyy

John that Bridgeport is a thing of beauty, what I wouldn't give to have one of those in my shop (and a big enough shop)!

Justin that box is mighty fine looking for sure bruh.

And DK with the awesome trinket swap with Toddles, those are some awesome mallets and that rack looks amazing! Green and envious for sure!


----------



## ToddJB

Dang John. Awesome. I'm watching a machine shop estate sales right now and hoping no one else is.

Dan I hadn't seen the shavings the first go round -minions were wielding mallets. But I found 'em.










Also, mallets up does make more sense and feels more comfortable.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure what to make with this "lovely" piece of pine..









The planes don't seem to mind it, though..









Stanley No. 4, Type 20….and









A Millers Falls No.8…....had to use a biggie plane to freshen the edge, though..









StanleyNo.6c, type 10…..have a few nails to remove, then we'll see what it might turn into…..


----------



## jmartel

Started modding the track saw tonight in preparation for cutting a bunch of plywood for the murphy bed.










Plywood "shoe" on the front to provide a zero clearance on the offcut side of the blade. The track has a rubber strip which creates a zero clearance on the keep side, but nothing on the offcut side. Also helps with dust collection as the saw tends to throw dust forward which isn't captured by the vac.

Also put a clear shield over the hole to help facilitate dust collection. Next up is replacing the blade, making a depth lock for changing out the blade easier, and changing out the spring for a lighter weight one.

All together, this should fix all the problems that the Grizzly has and make it just as good in use as the Festool at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tugboater78

Jmart thats pretty neat, ive been wishing i had a decent track saw since i started on kitchen remodel. Cant justify the cost of any true track saw atm though.


----------



## Pezking7p

Whaht do you cut on? Foam? Special table? I didn't like using my skil saw on plywood very much. My tablesaw did great, though, once I figured out how to set it up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Murphy bed? I'm looking forward seeing that come together.

I've never slept on one (so I don't know about their comfort) but damn it'd be nice to be able to just throw your bed into the wall.


----------



## jmartel

Tug, I wouldn't have one if it wasn't for building that last entertainment center. That job paid for the tracksaw and my tablesaw. It's a good thing that grizzlys was much less expensive though. I think it was like $250 for the saw, 1 track, and the accessory pack. I just picked up a second track for this job as well.

Pez, I cut on a sheet of foam. Either on the floor or on sawhorses. Works well. And the foam helps improve dust collection.

Tony, should be the same as any other cheap mattress. It's a regular mattress in a frame that folds down out of the cabinet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why does it have to be a cheap mattress JMurphy? A guy couldn't slap a sweet one in there?


----------



## ShaneA

I would think you could. The design would just have to allow for the increased depth of the more traditional mattress and the frame be able to support it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Design to exclude the traditional back-breaking-center support bar….


----------



## jmartel

> Why does it have to be a cheap mattress JMurphy? A guy couldn t slap a sweet one in there?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


One could, but on this one they are just putting a cheap one in. Not my choice. Of course, I wouldn't put a murphy bed in period for my money, but that's me being cheap. I'm considering modifying the design a bit to get around those support bars. Have to think about it a bit. It depends on how tall the support bars are. I should be able to shim with wood and put some 1/4" ply over top. They bought the bed hardware that has a design like that. I didn't do any of the research to figure out one that would be better. Oh well.


----------



## 7Footer

> Here s whatcha do tug. Go get that old toolbelt you got and put it on. Now fill it with tools. Make sure its a good 20 oz framing hammer and an 18v dewalt gun dangling from the sides. Go over to your radio and put in your old culture club cd. Put on that good sh!t, "ill tumble for you". Let that settle in for, i dunno, 45 secs to a minute. Let that groove hit ya. Now pretend that toolbox is your old high school prom date. Yup that chic. The one with that gnarly snaggletooth but a nice pert rack. Visualize it. Get that night fresh in your mind and dance your little ass off. Rock that dope ballerina spin you patented so long ago. Work those hips like beyonce. Bang that hammer, drill and tape measure up and down that toolbox. Grind on it like prom night bro. Then, once you beat that ish up thoroughly like melonie miller post prom, stop.
> 
> Now stand back and see whatcha think.
> 
> - chrisstef


LOLOLOLOLOLOL!

Super sweet mallet set Todd, great trade! hahaha @ the signed shavings, thats a great fuggin idea.

Those Casper mattresses get really good reviews, not cheap though… Kinda nice getting it shipped your house.

Track saw seems pretty rad Jbone…


----------



## jmartel

I also discovered last night that friggen Grizzly used a 35mm dust port instead of a standard size. Same as Bosch uses and Festool uses, but still. You would think they could have used a 1-1/4" or 1-1/2" considering they don't even sell a 35mm port adapter. The only adapter I could find is from Bosch. Previously I used a 1-1/4" adapter with a ton of electrical tape to take up the slack.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JFussy.


----------



## ToddJB

Bought a TV off a coworker the other day. Hung it last night.

And just hurt my brain trying to figure out everything required to get it up and running.










This sort of electronics isn't my thing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Antenna, internet connection (netflix & HBOgo), done …. what am I missing? What the hell are you watching over there?


----------



## ToddJB

> What the hell are you watching over there?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's gotta be the most boring show. Paint is already dry I see.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I also discovered last night that friggen Grizzly used a 35mm dust port instead of a standard size. Same as Bosch uses and Festool uses, but still. You would think they could have used a 1-1/4" or 1-1/2" considering they don t even sell a 35mm port adapter. The only adapter I could find is from Bosch. Previously I used a 1-1/4" adapter with a ton of electrical tape to take up the slack.
> 
> - jmartel


Looks like an investment in Rockler's new kit is in order.. lol

Something i forgot to make/install before i painted.. catch for lid..

















Yes i need to put rest of screws in the hinges.. and the screws for catch are too shiny.. got a few others in a vinegar bath to replace when they done.









View with fallfront removed..

Now to find the white oak pieces i cut for rot rails to go on bottom…


----------



## jmartel

For the $40 they want, no thanks. The adapter was $6.

Tony, not trying to be fussy, just don't want to take up 1/8" diameter difference with electrical tape. Especially because it doesn't create that good of a seal and liked to fall out in use.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Tug.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fricken sexy Tug.

Settle down JNeedsAHug, I understand your frustration. Just funnin' with you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"... liked to fall out in use."

-Someone's gonna jump on that one, right? Stef? Tony? Anyone?


----------



## jmartel

No worries over here.

JShort. Sitting in the doctors office for a physical. Apparently I shrunk. Now I'm only 5'7 1'2". Damn.


----------



## 7Footer

^I thought you were gonna say the doc said you shrunk when you turned your head and coughed.

#ducttape


----------



## TheFridge

Perfectly sized to be the little spoon. #JSpoon


----------



## darinS

Thanks for the laugh guys. I really needed it today.


----------



## ToddJB

Need a hug, darinSad?


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, make sure the lid leans back a bit (DAMHIKT) . This will prevent drain bamage!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, make sure the lid leans back a bit (DAMHIKT) . This will prevent drain bamage!
> 
> - theoldfart


Aye I put it at 90 degrees or so, and set the block about 3/16 lower so it has a couple degree of lean to the back. Figured I'd better, especially when I get saws and whatever mounted to inside, keep the center of gravity from closing the lid on me.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> No worries over here.
> 
> JShort. Sitting in the doctors office for a physical. Apparently I shrunk. Now I m only 5 7 1 2". Damn.
> 
> - jmartel


You have reached the downhill side of life Jmart. I remember when they use to call me 7 footer.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Pretty soon I won't remember what they use to call me!


----------



## walden

Haha. Smitty: It was all teed up, you should have knocked it out of the park.

Just got a free patio set from a neighbor that is moving. Goodbye wobbly picnic table.

It's sunny, 77 degrees and no humidity. There might be some hammock time in my future.

Jsmall: Wait till you hit your 40's. Your feet will start doing weird things. My feet grew a size and a half (my high arches relaxed).

PS - They say shrinking in height is normal. The medical term is: Compressionism of the Botocal area due to Flatulism. In plain English: You squeezed too hard while farting your whole life, which caused your spine and butt area to compress. That's why some doctors warn patients: "If your face turns red, compressionism is ahead."


----------



## chrisstef

The course was solid but the tourney was garbage. No food on the course. By 1200 i was drunk n hungry. Had to buy a $6 hot dog to stop from goin to darksville. Had a good time in any fashion.


----------



## duckmilk

> - chrisstef


That's a pretty bad lie there Stef. Long ways to the green too.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I think that was a pic from the cart path duck. Tee box is on the right. But hell, it was a long course. 7400 yards from the whites. Im beat. And kinda hungover.


----------



## duckmilk

Jcompressionism, when you hit your sixties, you have to be careful about those flatulent episodes lest they surprise you with some undie boogers.


----------



## walden

Haha. That's awesome Stef!

Duck: I burst out laughing on that one! Can't wait…or maybe I can.


----------



## duckmilk

You been hungover a lot this week ;-)

Edit: Actually, that looks a lot like my lies. You ever teed off and had it go backwards?


----------



## darinS

Should I hold out for a hug from you Toddles, or hope for Hog and a reach around?

Course looks like fun Stef.


----------



## duckmilk

Why not both darin?


----------



## chrisstef

Play your cards right and tony will pat ur a$$ too darin.


----------



## ToddJB

I'd wait for Hog, Darin.

:-

^ that's actual size on this hombre.

So, I threw my hat in the mix for the facilities job at work today. I think my hat is the only one in the pool, so it would likely come down to if the pay was right and if I was pigeon holing myself. Hopefully have a convo about it soon. But it would mean I was up on my feet instead of sitting at a computer all day. We'll see.


----------



## darinS

I'm just getting all excited over this now. So many seem to be vying for my attention. What to do, what to do….

Maybe a combination of advice from duck and stef, hold out for all three….

Good luck on the facilities job Todd.


----------



## duckmilk

> Maybe a combination of advice from duck and stef, hold out for all three….
> 
> - darinS


That'll get you far


----------



## duckmilk

Good luck Todd, being on your feet might be good for ya.

Edit: Facilities? Does that involve cleaning bathrooms?


----------



## walden

Good luck Todd. I don't blame you for wanting a change. I do what I do now because it's half the time in front of a computer. The corporate world paid twice as much, but it felt like a prison without doors.


----------



## ToddJB

> Edit: Facilities? Does that involve cleaning bathrooms?
> 
> - duckmilk


Ha. Good question. We are in a big building so there is a building janitorial staff. It would be tearing down and setting up stuff, handyman type jobs, ordering and stocking supplies, food, etc, being in charge of security related items - it would be pretty diverse and in my company I would report to our IT head, which might even be a gateway into that world. But who knows.

My interests are vast, and I hate the idea of a "career", like I said though, if this is a dead end or not a step up in pay, then I likely would pass, but no harm and discussing.


----------



## 489tad

Todd didn't you recently get a promotion and corner office just a while back?


----------



## duckmilk

The Origin of Celtic Dancing




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153175276137631


----------



## bandit571

Part of todays rust hunt treasures..









Paid about $11 for those two…had to replace a handle that was MIA









Total for all of this…mess was $13….slow day, today….


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, about 9 months ago, yeah. The reality is this is a great company, and amazing benefits, but the only job I really want here they're not ready to give me yet. Which is product management. Which makes sense because it's a big boy job with a lot of responsibility and risk, and I have zero experience.

So a change of pace away from a desk, and potentially getting more face time with folks I see is a good move. Who knows.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Tod, product management huh? You do know that Liberty tool is for sale, you could check it out and buy it on your trip. Lots of product to manage


----------



## john2005

The last of what was supposed to be a series of "not quite T caliber" random pics.










Yeah, I didn't get out much. Stupid meetings.


----------



## ToddJB

> Hey Tod, product management huh? You do know that Liberty tool is for sale, you could check it out and buy it on your trip. Lots of product to manage
> 
> - theoldfart


Only if I could find a retired gassy angel investor to bank roll the venture.


----------



## theoldfart

I'd sugest Tony but he's not really retired, just behaves that way.


----------



## jmartel

Nasty accident between a charter bus and a Duck boat here today. 4 people killed and a whole bunch more injured. Between this and the Chinese President visiting Seattle, traffic is an absolute nightmare.

The duckboat tore through the bus like a can opener.


----------



## Tugboater78

Wtf, the duckboat driver drunk? Or trippin on acid?


----------



## jmartel

Witness reports are that the duckboat started to change lanes, and then the boat suddenly swerved 90 deg towards oncoming traffic and the wheel came off (front left one is missing in the photo). So probably a mechanical problem. Personally I won't ride the damn things anymore. When they have accidents people have a tendency to die.


----------



## Slyy

> You been hungover a lot this week ;-)
> 
> Edit: Actually, that looks a lot like my lies. You ever teed off and had it go backwards?
> 
> - duckmilk


Haha, Duck true story: I'm total sh!t at golf. Only tourney play I've done was best ball with a bunch of groundsmen and heavy machinery types that worked for my dad at the time (good group of guys) Tee-ing off 8th hole. Had a big dead oak overhanging the teebox. Topped it on my driver, ball popped almost straight up, hit the overhanging tree and bounced behind me about 10 yards. Proudest shot of my life!

JMod, nice work (and tip) on that Grizzly track saw. Maybe one of these days I might be JTalented like you.

Todd hope ya find that right fit at work, onwards and upwards.

Excellent finds Bandito.

So got more organized still, guess I can put some pegboard to use.








Just had a bunch of stuff laying around with no real home, plus organized all the MANY in progress restos. Again, amazing what you can do you when you have a little free time.

Mom gave me this tool box also she had at the house. She thought it was my paternal grandfathers. Looks old enough gotta get all the rust off before painting








Can't help but notice two pins and what looks like a nice Craftsman shaped clean spot on the front. My guess is the full set of Circle H Craftsman wrenches I got from him originally came packaged in it. Now to find a replacement Badge!


----------



## duckmilk

John, that pic is worthy.

Jmart, that looks really bad.

Show us what you end up with Bandit.

Nice organization pic Jake, Tool box needs some help but is really cool.

My brain is numb. Been working on financials, an IRS withholding screwup and a balance sheet for the last 2 days. Why is it called a balance sheet? Nothing balances.
Gotta do continuing ed for the next 2 days. see you guys later


----------



## Slyy

Also, I would be remiss in my duties and quite unfaithful to my avatar if I did not encourage you all to check out the Lunar Eclipse on Sunday Night.

The picture shows the event in CSTime.









And a like to all the info you might need
Moon Clicky


----------



## LJRay

Huh, I just found this thread.

@Jake, That would have been a beauty of a shot to see! 

Made a tiny bit of headway on my disaster area of a garage.

Tomorrow, I'll be heading down to KC to take a look at the marketplace in WWIA.


----------



## lateralus819

I hate bloodwood. It finishes beautifully off the plane, but the stuff I have twists and turns so much it's a bitch to plane.

Heres a pic of a shaving I did. End grain glue up for some feet. 









LN #8.


----------



## Pezking7p

First sign of old age, todd.


----------



## jmartel

Nice looking storage racks, Ray. Welcome to the madness that is this thread.


----------



## Pezking7p

Oh please excuse my past post it's about 60 posts late. Time for bed.


----------



## Slyy

Dan about how I feel in here most of the time…...

Welcome Ray, the SOTS thread is, ummmm, an interesting place. Yeah, gonna stick to interesting I think.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice pics Stef and John. Thanks.

Goodluck on your maneuvers Todd.

No food would would lead to lots of drunks on the course it seems like. I wonder the reasoning behind that. Happy you made it out okay regardless.

That is a cool box Jake.

Hang in there Duck.

Welcome Ray.

You alright Pez? We need to send help?

Haha Kev, I am not waiting, I do what I can.


----------



## chrisstef

That's exactly what happened T. My guess is that whoever arranged the tourney had a budget and he blew it all on the course with no leftovers for the food so we got the bottom of the barrel chow set up. Downgrade the course upgrade the munchies. We're all a bunch of hacks anyway. A great course is fun and all but they can get to be too hard and suck the enjoyment out. That enjoyment should be replaced with pizzas, hot dogs, burgers and sausage. Lots of sausage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My Verizon network is an hour early this morning. ... so strange, alarm went off and clock says it is 6:30 not 5:30. Haha I am running this morning thinking to myself where the hell is everyone? Is it a holiday? But then the sun didn't show up either and I figured something was up.

Restart of phone did not help. The friend I was staying with phone did same thing. She got to work an hour early.


----------



## chrisstef

That'll tweak your day ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hmmm.


----------



## TheFridge

I love 1.89 gas. Don't think I've seen it this low since high school


----------



## TheFridge

> That s exactly what happened T. he blew it on the course. We re all a bunch of hacks anyway. Lots of sausage.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## AnthonyReed

$3.50 here still Fridge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good job code breaking there.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge is filtering out all the words he wants to hear. Waiting for the day I show up in the crowd.

Dang - tree fiddy for gas. We're hovering around $2.25. I just paid $1.82 for heating oil. That made my wallet happy. I also came close to my personal best of draining an oil tank. 247 gallons out of 275. I dunno why but its some sort of challenge to me as to how close I can come to running out without actually running out.

Its Friday and I got a gang of ish to do. Catch up with you goons later.


----------



## bandit571

may have paid too much for this one, found at a yard sale this morning…









Spent a whopping $2 on a Stanley No. 4 Type 13, with all the correct parts on-board









Even has the SW stamped in the iron. Yep, $2 might have been a wee bit much…


----------



## jmartel

> $3.50 here still Fridge.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's about $2.50 at the cheap gas stations here. Closer to $3 everywhere else.


----------



## theoldfart

It was 2.13 up in Vermont and 2.23 here in Western Mass.


----------



## walden

That's weird T. I hope you get it figured out.

Gas is $3.57 here in the mountains. I got 29 MPG pulling a trailer last weekend, so I can't complain.


----------



## Mosquito

We have keys!

Closing over now, just gotta move…


----------



## walden

Nice Mos. Congrats!


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Mos. Do whatever you need to do to the shop now before you set up shop in there or else it will never get done. I.e. epoxy the floors if you want that, paint, add circuits, add lighting, insulation, etc.


----------



## DanKrager

Congratulations, Mos! Now your honey do list will expand exponentially!

Ya, Walden. Those Prius are surprising, aren't they?

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome, Mos! I'm pumped for ya. Welcome to the club.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Mos. Remember what my grandfather told me … "You own a house, you deserve it".


----------



## 7Footer

I didn't know they drive those fuggin buses on the freeways Jmart, that is so sad, isn't there like 12 other people in critical condition too.. scary man. Never rode one of those buses but talked about it 100 times…

Those are some nice looking, very organized lumber racks Ray…

Hope the job works out Todd. I hear ya about having an array of interests.

3-fiddy still in LA still Tony? Dang man it was only like 3 in downtown SF a couple weeks ago, was 2.20's in Nevada, about 2.40-ish around here… I am enjoying it though. Stef I am the same, I'll run that boiler down to the last drop, I gotta get some oooohhhhllllllllll for mine soon too though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Mos. Happy for you man.


----------



## jmartel

> I didn t know they drive those fuggin buses on the freeways Jmart, that is so sad, isn t there like 12 other people in critical condition too.. scary man. Never rode one of those buses but talked about it 100 times…
> 
> - 7Footer


It was on WA-99/Aurora Ave, so a 40mph arterial road basically. That's the Aurora Bridge right over Freemont. And they aren't on very long. The duckboats go pretty slow (usually in the right lane with flashers on doing ~35mph or so).


----------



## 7Footer

Gotcha. Well a little better but damn.

Yes Mos!


----------



## Mosquito

haha, thanks guys! I think my own list is longer than the honey-do at this point lol

We entirely plan to not move anything into the shop garage, if we can avoid it, as I do plan to get that "done" before I start using it


----------



## walden

Haha. DanK: I have a Subaru Outback with a CVT transmission (no gears). It will get 34 MPG or so on flat land without the trailer.


----------



## Mosquito

^ I've managed to get my wife's 2013 Impreza (CVT) to average 48mpg until we hit the interstate coming back from the cabin. Lots of hills and bluffs to drive up and down on the 55mph highway, but was happy with that.

CVT takes getting used to, though. It's weird, never shifting.

Gas is $2.35 around here


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats Mos….now you can spend all your weekends off working on a house instead of woodworking! lawlz.










Picking up where I left off. Now I think I'll take a break and pick some Arlo Guthrie. Let me know if you can hear my voice crackin in MA Kev.


----------



## walden

Wow Mos, that's great MPG! I have noticed the car likes 55MPH the best as far as MPG goes.

Yeah, the never shifting thing does feel weird. I've learning the put it in manual mode to pass cars or else the CVT freaks out and will never make the pass.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll have to have you over Red, I can't reach the ceiling to paint


----------



## DanKrager

HA HA HA! *********************************** scaffolding over the stair well! Love it.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Mos! A new shop is something to be excited about!!!

Diesel fuel is still $2.99 here. Only 16 mpg for me…but I've only driven 95,000 miles the past 11 years! No time for short trips through a non-existent drive-through.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> HA HA HA! *********************************** scaffolding over the stair well! Love it.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


hehehe. Wondered if anyone would catch that. Completely safe

I don't know how long I can take that golden oak banister.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, you'll have to come east sometime and you can sing for Arlo. In fact I'll take you up to the Church!


----------



## Slyy

> We have keys!
> 
> Closing over now, just gotta move…
> 
> - Mosquito


Congrtas dood!!! The shop is gonna be one great additional beyond doubt!

Paid 1.81 yesterday, my hometown typically has one of if not the cheapest gas in the state.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, you ll have to come east sometime and you can sing for Arlo. In fact I ll take you up to the Church!
> 
> - theoldfart


That would be a hoot Kev. Although, I must remind you, there's a reason I pursued woodworking over music: My friends enjoy my woodworking…...but they sorta endure my music. Lol.

You might enjoy this shot of my Tundra earlier this week. After escorting a passenger train, I had to retrieve my truck in now flooded Council Bluffs. Two more inches of water and it would have been in the cab. Yikes! That was close.


----------



## chrisstef

Put the swim fins on that bad boy Red.


----------



## theoldfart

So Red, how long can you tread water?


----------



## theoldfart

Moss, congrats on the debt load! It's worth the effort and with your skills you'll have a BRK mansion in no time.  oh yea, and Stef 'll make your fire place mantle.


----------



## ToddJB

> - BigRedKnothead


Doesn't appear deep enough to make your nuts shrink up though. Mine on the other hand…


----------



## jmartel

Looks like you need a duck boat, Red. I know of a gently used one in Seattle now…


----------



## ToddJB

^bad form

#too soon


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, that was a bit much. My bad.


----------



## ToddJB

ha. I have no room to speak - I'm kinda the king of toosoon.


----------



## chrisstef

> ha. I have no room to speak - I m kinda the king of toosoon.
> 
> - ToddJB


Said your wife.


----------



## theoldfart

According to Tony and Stef you were tooquick.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Low tide.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 489tad

Nice Tony!


----------



## Tugboater78

Self explanatory?


----------



## 489tad

Looks good Tug!


----------



## Slyy

Noice Justin.


----------



## jmartel

Tug, you drive a SRT-4?


----------



## theoldfart

Explanation understood, execution admired.

.


----------



## walden

Looks great Tug!


----------



## terryR

Sweet work, Justin!
love that color


----------



## Tugboater78

.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, you drive a SRT-4?
> 
> - jmartel


Aye, bought it new in oct '05, has just under 40k miles

I mostly drive my 97 s-10 though


----------



## TheFridge

Had to rig this thing up for testing. It's a monster. 


















The rest of the shop.


----------



## jmartel

And fridge comes in with the machine pr0n.


----------



## Slyy

Mmmmm Fridge, those are some sweet monster machines! My father-in-law has an atlas/craftsman large he's been threatening to give me for a while, would love to make use of it someday. He's a machinist by hobby and has a great font of knowledge I enjoy trying to dig outa his head.


----------



## TheFridge

I've never seen a drill press that big.

I'm gonna try and see if they'll machine a frog to 50 degrees for me. I'm all about free

I rarely do a service call to a store without leaving with a free drink or a restaurant without a free meal. Works 99% of the time.

Tell him to quit making threats sly


----------



## Tugboater78

State of the shop as i close the door at 2am









New fixture in place.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's awesome Tug.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks perfect.


----------



## Slyy

Perfect spot Tug!

Man my Pokes have a chance to be the first team in 100 years to win 4 trips in a row in Texas. The Longhorns are far from the teams of yore but it'll be a good token to take with us if we can!


----------



## jmartel

I forgot that it is the last weekend of the month. Uhaul was crawling with people. Oh well. Off to bring home 11 sheets of plywood and some undetermined wood for the murphy bed. Although one sheet of ply is for me.


----------



## Slyy

The humanity!









Might keep my eye on it though, would kill for the base!


----------



## theoldfart

or better the inhumanity. Damn steampunkers and interior decorators. I've seen a lot of good tools and fixtures desecrated in the name of "art" . Just my two cents.


----------



## racerglen

May I add..crap…


----------



## theoldfart

^also works


----------



## Pezking7p

Missed a lot. Brutal week at work.

Tug the chest looks amazing dude. Are you going to put wheels on it or is that heresy?

Congrats, mos!!

Red, I do not miss all the flooding in the Midwest. Rivers flood in Iowa about every three years and I swear each time it's like no one could have imagined that this could ever happen.

Company picnic this morning. Helped a buddy look for a place to live this afternoon. His girlfriend cheated on him and he's moving out. Spent an hour in the shop and now it's supper!

Rainy weekend.


----------



## Slyy

Agree Kev, many times I've seen stuff that I'd wished I had the ability to rescued from such an ignoble fate. Difficult to tell how much original stuff may be present on that jointer. The original stand is hard to come by so maybe if the seller gets desperate enough I may be able to snag it.


----------



## Tim457

Fridge you know how to make us salivate for sure. I still haven't a clue what that first one is though. Looks more like a mill, but a ginormous chuck instead of a vice, and the head has no tool holders like those I could recognize.

Congrats Mos, few deserve better.

Nice work Tug.


----------



## racerglen

Wrapped my drag race season last weekend, youngest was by yesterday am to help park the wee travel trailer, now to empty all the freezables, etc.. Good season even without a win, last race had my second foorbreaking perfect light in 30 odd years of racing, that's a .000 reaction to the light, who says old people's reactions are slower.. #1 qualifier for the almost 67 year old, then too quick in the second round .. point 06 red.. on to the off loading, tarping and speedup the resto load in the wood shop.


----------



## jmartel

Out for the weekend in Leavenworth. Town in WA that's all Bavarian themed.



















Getting my fill of sausage tonight.


----------



## Tim457

I don't know what that all means, Glen, except that you had a good time.



> Getting my fill of sausage tonight.
> - jmartel


Hanging upside down from a swing, no less. Nice bakfiets.


----------



## TheFridge

that yellow thing is the tooling on both sides Tim. Easier to see the right than the left but it's there. That head rotates to put in in position. I think they called it a turret lathe?

I almost peed my pants when they put the table on the highest speed.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Getting my fill of sausage tonight.
> 
> - jmartel


Earning $20 the hard way, eh?


----------



## Tugboater78

No wheels, it was made to be stationary, though I can mount some under it as is and if ever needed can lift off the stand I built for it. Will cover the ideas in next blog post if I get the time to get it done.

Had 6th birthday party for fiance's lil boy today then an annual endofsummer bash at my future FiL's place today.


----------



## jmartel

> Getting my fill of sausage tonight.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Earning $20 the hard way, eh?
> 
> - Pezking7p


One nickel at a time.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol. I love that joke and I was thinking about it when I made that post.

So I had a conversation with my wife something like…

Wife: sometimes I worry that we would be screwed if there was a disaster that left us without power.
Pez: you mean because we live in the country? Like we wouldn't have power?
Wife: yah power, but food, too. I don't think we have enough food to get through a week.
Pez: hahaha, yah. So …...do you mean like zombie apocalypse? 
Wife: yah…..it's just we would starve. Like what if it was something major (serious voice)
Pez: do I need to buy a bunch of food? are we preppers, now?

So now I'm looking at food sealers and 25 lb bags of rice and pinto beans. It's kind of fun. Any of you guys store any "just in case" food? Am I crazy if I think I might stash 30 days of food and water under my house? Mormons keep a year's supply on hand.


----------



## jmartel

I buy stuff from Costco in bulk. Does that count? I'm due for a yearly TP replacement run.


----------



## chrisstef

The ability to go five wide gives you a leg up though jmart.


----------



## walden

Pez: In the winter I usually keep a weeks worth of water and food on hand in case I get snowed in. It has saved my bacon twice in two years.

On my way to meet my boys for dinner. One of my buddies got laid off this week. When he went home to tell his wife, she handed him divorce papers… His beers are free tonight to say the least.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol pez. The way i see it is that if there was a period of time, where i was without Access to food, that id be concerned about starvation the $hits all ready gone down so 50 lbs of rice and beans is just delaying the inevitable cuz i aint makin it.


----------



## Slyy

Glen what kind of racing you do?


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart doesn't worry because he could get all the sausage he can stomach.

The month of food would just be to tide me over until I could do some serious pillaging. Or farming. Or set up my side business where I sell plants that purify urine into drinking water.


----------



## TheFridge

He could store it in his cheeks like a squirrel


----------



## Tim457

I'd love to think I was diligent enough to plan a hoard that could keep me fed through armageddon, but I don't really believe in any of the financial collapse or other scenarios happening soon enough to matter, and if they did I don't believe the odds are much more than zero that I would survive and my carefully planned stash would too. In the end I guess that just makes me lazy. That said I do have a large amount of rice and beans because I buy them in bulk because I'm a cheap bastard.

Fridge that does make sense. Haven't seen one before but after looking them up they get to spans like 16 feet. So you're saying if that one were to spin up with the tools shown sitting on the chuck that there would be some interesting casualties?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cheaters suck Pez.

Walden that's one sh1t day your friend is having.

Have a good night boys.


----------



## TheFridge

I was worried about the jaws coming loose really.


----------



## Slyy

T hope your having fun at the concert, any time spent at a "House of Blues" is time well spent!

Ask my wife, I'm a prepper. Don't think she really knows what that means. No food hoarding, maybe gun/ammo hoarding a tiny bit. I can be of the fire extinguisher mindset though: have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

Also if you're up tomorrow don't forget to tune in to the night sky. For all of the US the Eclipse will already be partly underway by the time the Moon rises. It slips into the deepest part of Earths shadow after 10PM CST.








Picture through my telescope form the last "Supermoon" eclipse (same pic in my avatar). This was not quite at the darkest part, it's interesting to see a Moon lit only in the deepest reds and purples.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hope it quits raining and the sky clears tomorrow night, very eclipse or event like it, all I have ever seen are clouds..

Sitting here wishing my pc wasn't on the fritz.. trying to figure out how to post pics from my phone , and type crap on my kindle in the same blog without having to post then edit. Phone and this website make typing futile, I can see only a sliver of the screen due to keyboard. They ever going to fix the " can't read the site with my phone in a horizontal alignment, only horizontal" that used to work just fine?


----------



## TheFridge

Don't think so tuggers. It's effed me too as I never use a laptop or computer anymore.


----------



## Tugboater78

Vertical.. horizontal. .

Oh well guess ill just do it as i can


----------



## terryR

nice shot, Jake.

<on>
yes, you guys should definitely stash food, water, meds, supplies. And use it cyclically. No reason to avoid such.

Remember, us country folks have guns to keep you from stealing our chickens. LOL
<off>


----------



## TheFridge

> nice shot, Jake.
> 
> yes, you guys should definitely stash food, water, meds, supplies. And use it cyclically. No reason to avoid such.
> 
> Remember, us country folks have guns to keep you from stealing our chickens. LOL
> 
> - terryR


And to kill helpless animals and eat them.

Edit: and the occasional human should they wander too close. And possibly eat them also.


----------



## Slyy

Note to self, SOTS thread's first to turn to cannibalism is Fridge.

Preparing for da eclipse:


----------



## summerfi

The moon is just rising here now, and I can see it is half obscured at this point in time. The sky is perfectly clear, and it is just now getting dark.

Bad picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## Slyy

Bob here ya go


----------



## lateralus819

Jake is that your picture?


----------



## summerfi

Nice Jake. Here's the view from my house now.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm the cannibal, Jsausage, and sly the peeping Tom. What a crew.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## Slyy

Yes Lat it is. Difficult to take into account the remaining sliver of light, it washes out the rest but here it is now









Can get a better picture once it's fully engulfed.


----------



## lateralus819

How are you taking those photos?

What zoom is teh camera?

Mine is like a 20x i cojuldnt even pick it up lol.


----------



## Slyy

8" Newtonian Reflector Lat. Using a lens with large exit lens and long exit pupil. Makes it easy to just hold up the camera and snap a pic. Not sure what you'd consider the zoom. I calculate my magnification as 18x.


----------



## lateralus819

Thats awesome Jake. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ksSlim

Great pics Jake, here in Wichita, almost too much "city light" to get anything worth while.


----------



## walden

Nice Jake! This is what I could get from my camera.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake's shooting the moon

Made some drivers this weekend.


----------



## CL810

Very nice Todd! Flared copper tubing fittings?


----------



## Tugboater78

Need to make me one of those sawnut drivers one day, got a saw that needs a refurbished and can't remove the nuts.

Cabinet making and plumbing for next couple days, no more fun tool chest work..


----------



## TheFridge

1 down and 20 more projects to go. Used up some rotting/wormy white oak so it didn't go to waste. Kinda threw it together to make the wife happy. And so I didn't have to keep a weathered piece of ply with a couple 2×4 legs screwed to it that was trying to pass as a free table. Also learned what happens when you finish the bottom of a top and it drips and you don't do anything about it. Oh well. Lesson learned.


----------



## Tugboater78

Very nice fridge


----------



## Slyy

Nice tools Toddster, what are the rounds ones? Obviously split nut drivers for the others (might be too Moonstruck for my mind to get around those other two).

Also Justin, great to see some tools taking up residence in the new box!

Earlier also should have said objective lens not exit lens, usually a stickler for proper terminology.
Bought a huge (read 5lb hunk of glass) 68degree 34mm eyepiece almost exclusively for afocal pictures I can take as point and shoot from the telescope. Helps to share cool pictures like tonight.

Last one too as sleep begs:









And while I was working, a buddy dropped off at the house some tools. Her told me he had a couple saws and a drill that he found.









2 man crosscut, what certainly looks like a D-100 Disston and a Stanley badged eggbeater. Owe some beers for sure!


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks tug. Sly, If that plate is straight you owe him a handy at the least. I mean. It is free.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, looks great!

Andy, start off as these:










Gotta thread the wood to put them on, then I grind off the flat edges then turn it down with the rest of the handle. It's extra work, but I think they look good.

Jake, they're 1/4" bit drivers - like what you would use in a power drill, or security bits - whatnots.


----------



## Tugboater78

Man, I really need a lathe!


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, forgot the second from the left is a compression fitting - which I'm playing around with.


----------



## woodcox

Awesome Jake! Thanks for sharing those. Cool impact crater on that last one, nice to know the moon has taken a few for the team. Beers owed for sure, homey knows what's up.

Solid work there Todd. That compression fitting looks good with that one. Funny, while wrenching I would cut slots like those in some of my drivers. Handy for brake shoe springs and odd jobs around the cars.

Inventory sucks! Lots of hours the past couple weeks precounting a million and a half parts. Final tally was Saturday starting at 6:30 in the AM. Way too early for me to be accurate with my shoes on. Why do a lot of companies do inventory this time of year?


----------



## terryR

Todd, Great looking drivers, man.
Love the teardrop shapes and custom brass ferrules!

Missed the moon; all socked in with clouds here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome Jake, thank you. Congrats on the new tool adoption.

Super nice drivers Todd.

Well done Fridge.

That's a lot parts Woodcox.


----------



## jmartel

Cold ride in to work this morning. Need to bust out the heated gear soon. And swap back to the clear visor in the morning as well shortly.

I think I got one or two more nights camping in me this year before it's going to get too cold in the mountains. It was pretty cold Saturday night.


----------



## walden

I hear ya Jmart. I'm going rafting in Utah for a couple days, but want to get a couple more camping days in beyond that. I'm just not ready for Winter.

Tools look great Todd.

Nice job on the table Fridge.


----------



## jmartel

I think I'm going up to North Cascades either next weekend or 2 weekends after that. It's going to be an on the fly decision.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea D100!

I just called … to say … I love you ….

Thinkin about selling my Disston No. 99 saw. I haven't even fondled it in the last year and a half ive owned it.


----------



## ToddJB

> Thinkin about selling my Disston No. 99 saw. I haven t even fondled it in the last year and a half ive owned it.
> 
> - chrisstef


So that you can buy something else you won't fondle (jmart)?

I play the tool shuffle game. Someday I will nail down exactly which tools I'll use, with one of my 60 hammers.


----------



## walden

> Yea D100!
> 
> I just called … to say … I love you ….
> 
> Thinkin about selling my Disston No. 99 saw. I haven t even fondled it in the last year and a half ive owned it.
> 
> - chrisstef


I think I just saw Summerfi straighten up in his seat…


----------



## walden

> I play the tool shuffle game. Someday I will nail down exactly which tools I ll use, with one of my 60 hammers.
> 
> - ToddJB


Haha. I love that you gave me crap for buying 9 of the same file (that's discontinued), but you own 60 hammers. We'll get along just fine…


----------



## ToddJB

To be fair I think 60 is a gross over estimation, but I do have more claw hammers than one man needs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I Like hammers. $1.00 for this little tack hammer this weekend:








Cleaned up nice; I need to throw some 3:2:1 on the handle now:









I did not like the color of the "brass" spray I selected but it'll do.
Old vs. New:


----------



## theoldfart

Anthony, you are a mid century modern kind of dude, eh!


----------



## ToddJB

Could you lightly sand (or steelwool) it back some?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not entirely Kev, I'm eclectic. I often find myself attracted to the clean lines of Mid-century modern however.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I will give it a shot Todd. Thanks.


----------



## 489tad

Looks good from here T.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm trying really hard to find something in the picture to judge, but I'm coming up short. Maybe there's some trash in your fireplace.

Sweet drivers todd.


----------



## jmartel

Those don't look like LED bulbs, Tony. You aren't being a very good Californian.

Going to start cutting ply tonight. Hopefully the mods to the track saw work like they are supposed to.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## TheFridge

No you di'int!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol jake. Huge lol.

Im diggin them lamps T. A lot. Sexy.

Got em back and i like it.


----------



## Tugboater78

http://bangshift.com/general-news/car-features/mopar-car-features/goes-like-hell-indeed-the-9-second-dodge-omni-glh-from-drag-week-2015/

My sisters ex-husband and the guy who convinced me to buy my SRT-4…

Demo cant wait to see those put to use!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

State of the shop tonight (pardon the mess)...


----------



## Buckethead

> Lol jake. Huge lol.
> 
> Im diggin them lamps T. A lot. Sexy.
> 
> Got em back and i like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Holy heavenly handles stef. I'm gonna need some mansplaining bout them vise screws. What's the dealio?


----------



## chrisstef

Scored em out of an old warehouse. Father in law had a guy work up the threaded rod to fit. Dude owned it. Goin moxon.


----------



## Buckethead

Sweet! I remembered the handles were salvaged but wasn't up to speed on the screws. Those are beautiful. How did the brass finish (looks like brass plated steel) on the threaded portion happen?

Or perhaps that's zinc coated threaded rod of the electroplated variety?


----------



## chrisstef

Probably the second option bucket but i aint sure. They build engines n stuff there. Big big big ones.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale find over the weekend..









Had to go and buy the bolts tonight, might get that vise bolted down later….IF I need to. Vise was a $1…..

$2 saw…









D-23…..just missed a second saw that day…Stanley collection is starting to crowd the Millers falls collection









Including that $2 No.4, T-13 SW…..


----------



## lateralus819

Nice handles Stef. I guess it's safe to say we can expect a moxon in 2018?


----------



## SASmith

Some progress has been made on the house-barn.


----------



## jmartel

How I imagine what happened a lot last night.


----------



## walden

The barn house is coming along nicely!

So I filled up the tank today, gas is $2.57, not $3.57. My bad.


----------



## jmartel

I'd say it was a success.

This is the extent of dust (Read: none)










And tearout (extremely little)










If I went super fast through the cut (crosscutting the 4×8 sheet in about 3 seconds), I got minor tearout that still isn't a problem. That will go away when sanded.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, jmod, that was a great upgrade.

Stef, love it! But are the nuts on the front a common size? Maybe swap the out for some acorn nuts or something - they hurt the kick ass vibe of the wheels.

Scott, you're crushing it. What will be the main function of this barn?

Billy shops looking great. Bench on hold?


----------



## woodcox

That is going to be killer stef.

A nice lot showed up today. Takes me back to the short bus days. 




















> Stef, love it! But are the nutz on the front a common size? Isn't one supposed to be lower than the other? Swap them out for some *square* nutz or something - they hurt the kick ass vibe of the wheels. Come on man, dang!
> 
> - ToddJB


Adjusted.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> Billy shops looking great. Bench on hold?
> 
> - ToddJB


Thanks Todd. No, I'm just really slow. The timber on the bench there is the fourth and final leg. I finished planing it to size last night and just need to square off what will be the bottom of the leg. After that, it's on to the pieces that will be the stretchers, then making sure the top and sides of the benchtop are square and it's on to chopping mortises and cutting tenons. A leg vise and some danish oil will finish it up. If I can get a few hours each night, I *think* I can get it mostly done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang Scott, you been busy. That's a hell of a structure man. We def need to hear about what its going to house.

Go Billy go!

Lat - 2018, yes. Ive bumped it up in priority so maybe 2017 if I get lucky.

Todd - He sent me some acorn nuts but theyre chrome plated and im not sure im digging em. Id also need to hacksaw off some of the threaded portion to make em fit right. I kinda dig the black ones but we'll see.

Woodcox - keep em sharp. I like your variety. Its funny some of the old school hand crank ones just chew up my pencils but I cant bring myself to go with anything but old school. I need some new Ticonderoga's in a bad way.


----------



## terryR

Stef, awesome looking wheels. That black nut in front would match some African Blackwood nicely. $700 Moxxon?

Love the old school pencil sharpener! Very important tool in the shop!


----------



## AnthonyReed

The trash is my name and address from junk mail, it builds up over summer. I'll burn it for you as soon as it gets cold enough Pez. Thanks guys.

Your bench top is so nice Billy.

That is shop is massive SAS.

Glad it panned out JDesign.

Woodcox, that vertical sharpener is awesome, congrats man. I've been looking for a crank sharpener for my garage too.

I like the look with the traditional nut on front too Stef. Not sure what the acorn nut would look like (not usually a fan of them); a crown nut may look cool too.


----------



## walden

Nice Woodcox. I have one of those round cast iron ones in black. Works great.


----------



## terryR

Speaking of pencils, you guys should treat yourself to a fine pencil.

I've had so many problems with cheapo pencils; graphite not centered is my biggest complaint. I've been using these Mars Lumograph for a couple of months and no more worries. The F hardness even seems to follow along a knife line with far less breaking. Less time re-sharpening!










Yeah, they're a buck:50 each. Splurge and enjoy!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where did you find yours Walden?

The off center graphite is so bizarre to me Terry. It seems like a very rudimentary part of the design how is it that it's not performed properly?


----------



## terryR

^made by folks who couldn't care less if it works. they just want mo' money.
to me, a poorly designed tool is too expensive to buy since it just gets used up quickly.


----------



## Slyy

Fuggin' Sweet wheels Stuffles!! Should oughta make for one awesome moxon work up.

Tugg, that's my life in Astronomy! Hate those damn clouds. Few years ago had a Transit of Venus (Venus passes directly between us and the Sun). The next one happens in about 100 years, don't think I'll be around. Clouds ruined my life. Clouds thinned out for about 2 mins, this is the best I did:








Venus is at about 7'o'clock.

WC, that stand up sharpener is awesome! Gonna have to add that to my eBay searches.

SAS, most excellent build sir!

Did the Full Moon ride last night, second time for wife and I. Brought tennis shoes instead of clips this time too. Way crowded and too many little kids=too much crash potential.








Probably 3-4K less people, last one was a Saturday. Good fun though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does it make me a bad person that I want to push you over when you are clipped into your bike with those tap-shoes Jake?


----------



## walden

Tony: I found mine in an antique store in GA. It was still in the box with the directions (mainly on how to service it to keep it in good shape). They are all over eBay too.


----------



## DanKrager

I'll race you to the drafting sharpener, Slyy! What a throwback collection!

Great work on the ZC track saw, Jmod.

My biggest beef with wooden pencils is they don't draw a consistent width line of any length on wood, even if rotated as drawn, or even if they are H or harder. The really hard leads dent as much as mark. So I've found more happiness using 0.7mm barrel nose "automatic" drafting pencils with HB lead. That's small enough to follow a knife mark. The long barrel holds the lead from breaking (with careful use) and helps eliminate the parallax error of the tapered points. YMMV.

DanK


----------



## Slyy

> Does it make me a bad person that I want to push you over when you are clipped into your bike with those tap-shoes Jake?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Long as you wiggle into some spandex bike shorts first.

DK, just filled my eBay watchlist with pencil sharpeners….... Wife's gonna hate me.


----------



## walden

I'm partial to these. A lead holder that holds a certain diameter lead. Easy to use, can be sharpened in the cast iron sharpener and in my own experience, never breaks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wait. The spandex makes me a bad person?


----------



## racerglen

My wife's grandfathers "Giant" brand..


----------



## chrisstef

> Stef, awesome looking wheels. That black nut in front would match some African Blackwood nicely. $700 Moxxon?
> 
> Love the old school pencil sharpener! Very important tool in the shop!
> 
> - terryR


Thank bud. Ive actually got some chestnut milled that ill be using. We'll a mixture of reclaimed chestnut and oak. Ive just got to find a couple of spacers to go behind the handwheels so I don't bust up my knuckles. Im gonna see what the depot's got for rigid tubing.


----------



## woodcox

Green one is a Keuffel & Esser, late 60's-70's I'm assuming from the paint. I haven't dug out my lead holder yet to see how well it does. 
Crank one is a Apsco. I haven't nailed down the model yet, earlier I'm guessing as the head casting is solid rather than hollow webbed. You're right stef, a lot of tear out. Lead actually comes out acceptable. A slight double taper or bevel? closer to the point. I am going to find a set of replacement cutters just to have them. I will pay probably pay as much or more for them than I did for all three of these sharpeners put together, $18 shipped. 
Stanley Bostich is battery powered from the mid 80's in the box. Weak and noisy but it's single cutter leaves a great finished point, steeper taper too. 
Thanks for the heads up Terry. I'll have to give the Mars a try.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is fantastic Glen.

Thanks for the details Woodcox.


----------



## 7Footer

Sweet pencil sharpeners fellas. Those are cool, I been keepin an eye out for a vintage one.

That Grizz looks pretty rad Jmarty.

Sometimes my wife tells people about how serious things are in Brazil with soccer and they just laugh…..
Ref whips out a gun on the pitch during amateur soccer match in Brazil

Steffy-poo, moxon material is full-chub status.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Funny stuff 7. Ref was slapped and kicked by players, he is a cop so went to locker room and came back with his pistol.


----------



## terryR

Ooohh, I can't stand mechanical pencils!
Those are for engineers. 
(my wife is one so I can rant)

Actually, the ones with 3mm graphite you can sharpen are pretty good. I just don't like to touch plastic! LOL!


----------



## SASmith

It is a 40×44 monitor-style polebarn house with a 16×40 raised center aisle that I am building for my brother.

Built on piers(diy permacolumns) with a 36" crawl space.

Superinsulated, 9" thick exterior walls. Crazy tall, 32' to the peak of the cupola.

Trying to get all I can done outside before it gets too wet and cold.

Still yet to come is a front porch, garage, breezeway, and another barn that will be used as a shop.


----------



## Slyy

> Wait. The spandex makes me a bad person?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Naw I just dig tight pants.

Glen saw some of those Giants on the Bay.

Drafting pencils is a knew concept for me, saw WC's sharpener but until DK mentioned them I had never heard of such a thing as a drafting pencil. Warranting further investigation. perhaps Hobby Lobby has such a thing?

These two styles are pretty slick!


----------



## bandit571

Afraid mine was only a dollar bill…









Boston KS, that red was from the last one to mock my sharpener









Box it can in has since fallen apart, though. Knob is plastic, too.


----------



## woodcox

Jake those ranger 55's are sought after. Great lines and good performers. I don't think it would be too much trouble to put a nice little wood knob on there. Is your lathe functioning yet?
I read this a few months ago and saw it again today in my seach for cutter replacents, I have a vintage boxed set coming now, serious shoutout blog post between the Ranger and an Apsco.

https://pencilsharpeners.wordpress.com/2011/09/21/sharpener-shootout-apsco-vs-the-ranger-55/

I like it bandit.


----------



## mochoa

this thread is not as smutty as I remembered, has Bhog been out? ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi Mauricio!! It's super clean in here now but Stef still goes down for pocket change or a compliment.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog's still getting cured off the oxycodone and binge eating.


----------



## chrisstef

6 ball, corner pocket.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, cool pencil sharpeners gang. I rock a mechanical pencil, mirco-tip sharpies, and when I feel like cutting something, I use a utility knife on a carpenter pencil. Drafting pencils are interesting though.

Scott, build with your brother or for your brother? Cause if you're building that for him you're the worlds best bro. Looks great.


----------



## mochoa

LOL


----------



## Slyy

> 6 ball, corner pocket.
> 
> - chrisstef


8 ball for the win i thought but maybe you like the 6 cuz it goes so well with a 9?


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know I originally had 8 ball … but then I changed it. The 6 is blue. Don't go getting your hopes up in trying to be the 9. Im taken. By many.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Slut.


----------



## chrisstef

Lets keep the bedroom terms in the bedroom honey, I mean Tony. Damn that Mauricio, he got me all flustered and now I feel the need to put on some sort of show.


----------



## Slyy

Post most of my tool restos on the 'ol Facebook, occasionally gets me leads on more rust.
College classmate sent me this picture wondering if I was interested in anything:








Probably snag the try square, spokeshave, the likely d-8, not sure if anything else really interests me. Gonna go meet him this evening.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spokeshave?

Drawshave?

Spokeknife?

Drawknife?


----------



## Slyy

> Spokeshave?
> 
> Drawshave?
> 
> Spokeknife?
> 
> Drawknife?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Haha, sorry meant Drawspoke.


----------



## SASmith

> Man, cool pencil sharpeners gang. I rock a mechanical pencil, mirco-tip sharpies, and when I feel like cutting something, I use a utility knife on a carpenter pencil. Drafting pencils are interesting though.
> 
> Scott, build with your brother or for your brother? Cause if you re building that for him you re the worlds best bro. Looks great.
> 
> - ToddJB


For him and occasionally with him.
It would make an awesome shop but he is just going to live in it.
I will tell him you said that.


----------



## racerglen

Jake, the hatchet appearing item looks interesting as well, yes ?


----------



## bandit571

You COULD use the big toothed saw for when you go out ice fishing….

Could send to block plane my way…..I do have some experience with strange-looking handles…


----------



## bandit571

Having a LARGE cup of K-cup coffee…with 2 shots of Bailey's Irish Cream….been that kind of day….


----------



## Slyy

It is national coffee day, didn't read anything that you couldn't put a little liquor in there…..

Glen, certainly gonna give it all a good look. Was thinking the "hatchet" might be an old roofing tool maybe with the hammer end, maybe a nail puller in the blade? Though I don't honestly know.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shed is… sand in place, all leveled first pass. On schedule for concrete pour this weekend.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty , what's the future for this shed? Building for your brother?


----------



## Slyy

> Building for your brother?
> 
> - ToddJB


This had me lawling.

Back from chatting with and getting the tool from my college buddy








A very nice D8, should clean up nice and hoping for a good etch. Pretty decent looking spokedraw knifeblade thingy and a 12" trysquare. Anxious to clean them up.


----------



## thedude50

Filming a vessel turning using the easy wood hallowing set they work really well Anyone know how to use adobe premier I need lessons and would pay for someone that knows how to get the job done quickly.


----------



## Tugboater78

Awesome mod with the tracksaw jmart

I have one of those old pencil sharpeners screwed above my tsaw in the back shop. Its one like bandit posted, been wishin i had it in the shop i am actually working out of… maybe near my toolchest

maybe i shgould post my stuff on my facebook page, i may get more tools too!

If i could get to it..








Picture taken at 5am, and i havent been to bed yet.

Got tired of the makeshift setup for my miter saw, so i made some new bases yesterday and gonna do some rearranging. 


















While i had it all pulled out i decided to rerun electric outlets down the lower wall, they were scabbed in above originally. ( need hardware store to open so i can get 1 more plug and button everything back up atm)
Both cabinets getting dismantled and salvaging whats useful. The one on the right will be replaced with…


















Still need to put a back on it. Shopvac will live in here and my barrel with my dust deputy will be to the right of all of it. Door will have a pegboard panel with a filter mounted inside of it to try to catch what fine particles it can with vac exhaust pointed at it. The side where the switch and dust port will have a grate so vac can breathe ( salvaged from a burned up bathroom heater) just havent cut the hole yet.

Yeah.. been a busy run today..


----------



## Pezking7p

Nothing like some pencil erotica to get the blood moving on hump day.


----------



## racerglen

Oye VEY !


----------



## chrisstef

Did you get a free one for being the model on that Pez?


----------



## TheFridge

That looks painful


----------



## terryR

Yikes, doubt that model sold well…

Nice work, Smitty. Hope you hired out that much concrete!

State of The Shop…love to see you guys' shops…my contribution…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Always about the hustle huh Lance?

Today is not Friday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That second wall disguises the bad-assness of the Quonset hut Terry. Love the shop.

Nice work Tug, that should work well.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet Terry. I'll try to get a picture of the shop this week or over the weekend for you


----------



## theoldfart

5+ inches of rain in twelve hours









Expecting more in the next few days.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhggg! Be safe Kev.

Wonderful picture, thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea we got a good dose of that this morning but I know a good batch stayed north of us too. Looks like you guys took a direct hit Kevin. Hoping Jaoquin stays out to sea or moves inland and dies. Eyes on that for the weekend.

Meeting day. My favorite.


----------



## ToddJB

Took the day off today to hang with the kids as the Mrs runs around preparing for our departure tomorrow. A lot of rain huh? Should I be concerned camping out by the sea Sunday - Tuesday?


----------



## bandit571

Over the years, have made a couple of these little things….both sold quite fast









This one was out of barn wood…


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, you do want to watch the weather. There's a tropical depression heading north out to sea but it will bring a lot of water .

What campground did you pick?


----------



## walden

Hang in there Kev.

I hope the storm blows through before you get there Todd.

Terry: The state of my shop is "not in use." I hurt my shoulder and just started using weight with it yesterday. I should be back in the shop in a week.

Mos: Are you moved in?


----------



## Mosquito

Nope, we move in this coming weekend. We vacuumed and cleaned carpets, wiped out cabinets and drawers, swept and mopped floors, cleaned bathrooms, etc this past weekend. Get that out of the way, and got a few things moved in (two couches, about half my garage stuff, and a few other randoms), but that was it. Mostly packing what's left to pack this week.

Current land-orks scheduled the city rental inspection for this coming Friday morning, so this could be fun. They still haven't fixed the furnace yet, and Friday will be the end of full business week #3 since they were notified… Wasn't an issue last week as high temps were back up in the 70's again, but this week the highs are all in the low 60's to upper 50's with low temps in the 40's overnight. So glad we're getting out, as the landlords have been a pain to deal with since we moved in


----------



## Slyy

Kev that is a TON of rain! Keep your floaters on.

Dan, that sharpener is, ummmm, interesting. I woulda made the handle as a tongue common outa the mouth though….

Terry, current state of the shop








I love you guys for reinforcing that it's okay to have 40 parallel projects going on at once. Makes me feel like everything is gonna be all right.


----------



## Slyy

Oh and so yeah, this happened about 5 miles from my house yesterday afternoon…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bees love their bacon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

….Your firearms are useless against them!!! - Tommy Callahan


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> ….Your firearms are useless against them!!! - Tommy Callahan
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You, sir, are my hero


----------



## 489tad

Making some gains with the steam bending. I had to make a wooden box. Foil foam box no go. 
Lots going on today. People are busy. Off to work. Later.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Kevin. We picked Mount Dessert


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Dan.


----------



## summerfi

Mount Dessert…yummmmm.


----------



## Tugboater78

> ….Your firearms are useless against them!!! - Tommy Callahan
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> You, sir, are my hero
> 
> - NinjaAssassin


for the love of god!!!
+2


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, I haven't hired it out. 2+ yards of concrete coming Fri afternoon or Sat AM…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm interested to see how it's done Smitty. Thanks for keeping us supplied with updates.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm making this up as I go along, Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your capable nature is terrible at concealing itself however Smitty.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, we usually get site B2+. It has two platforms and it overlooks the sound


















We have embraced car camping!


----------



## jmartel

I could go for Mount Dessert right now. But I'm a fatty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JBigBoned.


----------



## chrisstef

Bravo tony & bob. Id climb the hell out of mount dessert and eat my way down. Sprinkles for days.

Good luck on the pour smitty. Get your muck boots a ready for some bull float action.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Boots lined up, bull float ready w/ 20' of pole extensions. Screed ready, too. Re-chalking lines tomorrow night, along the foundation walls. Vapor barrier and mesh go in tomorrow night. Whole floor has a slight pitch (approx. 1.5" over 19') towards the door. I guarantee it won't be the fastest pour the driver will do in October, but the result will be good.


----------



## Slyy

Awesome Smitty, hope you keep us loaded up with progress pics!

Tony L-O-FREAKIN-L!!! That's exactly what I thought when I first saw that picture. Think they said 7 million bees. Ended up setting the lot of 'em on fire. Honey en fuego

Hate biking on city streets some times, seriously, most of the cars are freaking nice. Today, some total asshats driving around town.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fire? Really? There isn't a beekeeper in Oklahoma? Seems like that would have filled a couple hives. Damn shame; I like honey.


----------



## 7Footer

The SOTS is blowin up lately, hard to keep up with you fools. I am also digging the shop pics though.

Jake that is crazy stuff, were there people in the car? (edit: I wrote that part before I read about them setting it on fire) Great pull Tony… you, your brain has the thick candy shell on it.

Smitty you get ish done man, nice.

Mount Dessert is made out of Voodoo Donuts, the big world famous donuts that everyone comes here to buy (which are highly fuggin overrated, if you ever come here and want legit donuts, HMU).... I'd still get down that though!

This is so funny, saw this video from the wedding planner who used my beer bong table for that Blazers player's wedding…. She also did a wedding last month with a weed tent, I fuggin love it. Lol!!! My beer pong table even makes a cameo at the 2:11 mark! I totally made it guys, I made the bigtime! Lawl.
http://www.kptv.com/clip/11783532/unique-summer-wedding-trends-in-portland


----------



## AnthonyReed

That table is pimp 7, well deserved placement in that clip of decadent wedding parties.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice 7! Hiring a weedologist for your wedding is hilarious.


----------



## 7Footer

I know that is super hilarious. Budtenders, lol. I was looking at her blog because she emailed me this morning wanting my info because that wedding is going to be featured in a magazine and wanted to credit me for the table… Here is another short clip from local news fully dedicated to the weed bar wedding…. hahaha @ "I am still getting 15-20 texts per day from people saying what a life changing event that was" .... http://on.kgw.com/1EijXK1

Damnit I can't stop laughing.


----------



## jmartel

Voodoo is indeed overrated. But I'm also not picky with my doughnuts. Top Pot here in Seattle is good. Krispy Kreme is always good.


----------



## 489tad

Nice table 7! Congrats on being famous.


----------



## walden

I'm a cheap bastard when it comes to donuts. I eat the Kroger brand donuts straight out of the display case. Those things will grow hair on your chest!


----------



## summerfi

Well, tomorrow the speed limit on most of the Interstate network in Montana rises from 75 to 80 mph. Personally I think that's stupid. I trust myself; it's all those other idiots that scare me. Montana already has the highest highway fatality rates in the nation as measured both by population and miles driven. We also have one of the highest deer collision rates in the country. No doubt the fatalities will go even higher. I usually drive between 65 and 70 on the Interstate and get where I'm going in plenty of time. The world is already going by too fast for us old guys.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm with you on that one Bob. Driving through Oklahoma and Texas this past fall was a sobering experience. What little hair I had left probably fell out. Semi's at 75-80 mph will blow a Tacoma over two lanes at a shot.


----------



## AnthonyReed

《cane shaking》


----------



## Mosquito

speed limit through North Dakota has been 75 as well. It seems fast, until you realize you haven't seen anyone in an hour…

Ok, maybe not that bad, but still.


----------



## Pezking7p

80 is pretty fast to react to anything. I agree that faster speed limits are dangerous. And I'm still young!

Wife brought this home tonight. Time to spy on the drug dealing neighbors!


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, I'm not the old codger who fell off his skateboard nor the one who's decorating with fifties stuff!

And for the record I have two canes.


----------



## Tugboater78

I remember driving across oklahoma years ago… saw a mcdonalds sign in the fistance.. i got there a few hrs later…

Ok.. electric rerun
half the shop is painted a bluish gray color now
miter saw is back in place on new stand ( not quite done )
shopvac/dust deputy setup needs some work still, tan out of time and energy

I woke up yesterday morn at about 8am.. after goin to bed at 4am that mornin. I have been up since…. 36 hrs or so?

Ill be crashin soon.. legs and back feel like lead weights. Eyes are hard to keep open..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kev it's okay to drive slow, just please stay to the right.


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Pez. I want to get an R/C plane to buzz around the track the night before, but I figure it will be about a minute before I crash it and render it inoperable.

How I imagine Pez will be the first time he forgets to recharge the batteries.


----------



## theoldfart

I'll see if I can manage it Tony, it's just I have trouble with the far right thing!


----------



## Slyy

Tony they said something about deciding there were too many bees for them to save most of the hives but they still got quite a few. It's a very busy section of the highway and I think there was worry that someone might get hurt.
Pretty funny interview with the driver, he was not coming outa that cab, don't blame him.

On the Oklahoma plus Trucks, I agree they are crazy through here and Texas, we have a pretty high semi involved accident statistic. (See bee swarm above).

Awesome video JCrash, had to go back to see the dude make a bee like for the rocks, great save.

Edit to add:

I completely blame Terry here. 
Bought these (didn't have F hardness)








And this today


----------



## Mosquito

I would be lying if I said I've never driven over 80mph between Home in MN and Fargo ND for college…

DJI is the good stuff Pez, would love to learn and have the time to use one


----------



## john2005

Nice Jake! I got the same one. I dig it.


----------



## john2005

Oh yeah, and I opened a customers car door and a beer rolled out, hit the pavement and sprung a leak, spraying beer all over me. At 10 in the morning. Smelled like drunk for the rest of the day. Awesome


----------



## Pezking7p

Haha hopefully I don't run it out of batteries. In reality, I probably won't ever fly it because it's for her work….but I'm still going to try 

Poor bees.

Big improvement event yesterday, today, and tomorrow. It's good but it leaves me out of the loop for almost two weeks. Pretty crazy.

Tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Slyy

> Oh yeah, and I opened a customers car door and a beer rolled out, hit the pavement and sprung a leak, spraying beer all over me. At 10 in the morning. Smelled like drunk for the rest of the day. Awesome
> 
> - john2005


It's okay buddy, no judgement zone here. Don't have to lie to us about enjoying a beer every now and then, even at 10 in the morning.


----------



## racerglen

A.M. Ale, one of the best SNL skits..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pez is gonna be a peeper with that thing. Good luck with the changes.

Congrats Jake. Those sharpeners are so cool guys. Thanks for fleshing out the back story.

Haha…. that sucks John.


----------



## terryR

Nice score, Jake. But I only get a commission on the Mars' Lumograph! LOL!

Love this lil sharpener from LV…


----------



## chrisstef

So … leather for lining vice jaws. Im looking at vegetable tanned leather with the suede backside (pez). Glue the suede side to the wood? Ill be using DAP contact cement. for proper adhesion.

Got the moxon all fitted last night. Note to self … oversize the holes next time. The nut on the back side sat a little off kilter and really screwed things up.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - just cut up a pair of Tony's old chaps that he left at your house.


----------



## chrisstef

Those are way too soiled for any further use Paul.


----------



## bandit571

Stef: Just go out and get an old leather nail bag…..I used part of one of my old ones for the leg vise….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lube and apple martinis are hell on chaps.


----------



## Pezking7p

There is such a thing as too much lube.


----------



## ToddJB

> Those are way too soiled for any further use Paul.
> 
> - chrisstef


The chaps I saw were ass-less. Hmmmm.

Sitting at terminal waiting to board.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels bud.


----------



## theoldfart

Safe trip Todd


----------



## AnthonyReed

…Pez does his little turn on the catwalk. Yeah, on the catwalk. On the catwalk, yeah, he shakes his little tush on the catwalk…


----------



## chrisstef

Hahahah ^

Right Said Pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm a m-model, you know what I mean.


----------



## 489tad

You guys are nuts! 
My wife knows when I read this thread, now the people at work are wondering what all the laughing is all about. Lube and apple tini's! HA


----------



## AnthonyReed

Apple martinis and lube is a line from Reno 911.


----------



## SASmith

Stef, the leather I use has lots of oil on/in it. So I soak it overnight in mineral spirits to leech it out. Let it dry for a day then I use hide glue. Contact cement should work too. I glue the rough side to the wood.


----------



## 7Footer

So sexy it huuuuuurrrrrts.

Lube & apple martinis are hell on chaps ….. I heart you Tony.

Good god, wtf is wrong with this world. Horrible shooting in Roseburg today, about 3 hours away from PDX. We work a lot in that area too, I know 2 of our customers who's wives are teachers at the College, just hoping everything is okay. I really need to get a couple more pieces before they become illegal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I carved the arm covers off an upholstered couch thingy that was set out for 'big item pickup' and used the leather for stropping and for vise faces on the leg and end setups. With said contact cement. Smooth side to the wood, FWIW.


----------



## chrisstef

I ended up with "bellys". Its pretty stiff but not oiled. It was vegetable tanned. Whatever that means. Ill post pics later


----------



## duckmilk

I somehow ended up with a belly also, but I think it was beer tanned - from the inside

Smitty, take some pics of the floor progress please.


----------



## Slyy

Bunch a strutters in here for sure.

Finally get to start putting some of that 35lbs of hatch chilies to use!


----------



## CL810

I went with smooth to wood as well. Never really thought much about it. Why one over the other?


----------



## DanKrager

Smooth to wood sounds better to me too, Cl810. Rough to wood…why do you think they are called chaps?

Never mind me. I use old magnetic sign material on vise jaws. The stuff is free from the sign maker who makes mistakes too. Lasts a long time, doesn't take up much space and is quickly removable.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

I think either way will work CL. The rough side out may your grip project wood better, but the rough side glued to the vise jaw may hold to the jaw better. Oiled leather vs. regular tanned may make a difference in how it holds onto the jaw. Either way, if it doesn't with one method, it is easily reversible.


----------



## Pezking7p

Gripping the wood is fairly critical, but too tight a grip can also be bad for the wood.

Cross posting but I don't care, it's a milestone for me as I started this hobby to make furniture.


----------



## Tugboater78

Dan that looks great, what's it gonna be though?


----------



## duckmilk

I should know what it is, but that means I would have to go through the other threads to find out.
On gripping wood, I have never found that wood on wood wasn't sufficient for grip. I think the leather might help from marring soft wood.


----------



## Pezking7p

Oh sorry. It's going to be my entertainment center. It's just a short side board, really .


----------



## duckmilk

Ah, entertainment center. Looks good Pez  I like the through mortices.


----------



## Slyy

Nice Dan! Love the inside taper to the legs. Certainly can't beat the joinery either!


----------



## chrisstef

Pez got that gi joe, kung fu grip. Awesome lookin casework too buddy.

Heres my belly hide. 


















Fwiw i went smooth side down.


----------



## Tim457

Hell yeah Pez, nice work, through tenons, tapers, and all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Super sexy Pez.


----------



## duckmilk

Is that a hog hide? If so, must have been a hog from TX.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Vapor barrier down, chalk lines repeated, remesh (?) in place. Bull float (with *********************************** extension pole) at the ready.

Tomorrow, we pour.










EDIT: Very nice work, Dan!


----------



## TheFridge

For a second I thought that as was a Texas shaped hide. duck milk style!


----------



## Tugboater78

Ahh entertainment center.. aomething i need to build myself, eventually. But a corner one..

Stef looks like you could make a skimpy leather outfit for to show bhog out of that. I have an old leather jacket i snagged from the local version of goodwill.

Smitty have fun with that concrete pour! Should look much better after.

Got this in the mail yesterday mornin..
















Finally got a handle for my August made bronze mallet head. Fridge turned it for me out of mahogany, i reckon i need to wedge and pin it when i get the shop back in some order










Its starting to go back together, got perma electric run for 2/3 of the shop and some paint, even though its not white it still brightens up the shop a bit.

Miter stand still needs to be finished. As all things seem to go, time runs short.

Spent today getting new tires on the SRT, shopping and birthday supper for fiances son. Tomorrow will be spent at the Kentucky Wool Festival.


----------



## chrisstef

Wool shears = kentucky aphrodisiac


----------



## Pezking7p

There is nothing quite like a freshly shorn sheep. It's breathtaking, really.


----------



## racerglen

Steph, going back a ways, how have you made out on that invasive stuff in your yard, Japanise knotweed I think ?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Pez.

Glen - well I sprayed it with the herbacides that 7 sent me just after July 4th as recommended by his forester contact. It certainly killed every stich of grass and normal weed that it came in contact with. The knotweed is still standing pretty tall but it suffered a good blow. About 2 weeks after I sprayed the leaves started curling and dying but the bamboo like shoots are still standing. They are a very off color though. The knotweed also never flowered, so I think I damaged its baby makers. I really need to get back there and cut it all back down to about 2" off the ground and respray the open shoots. I guess I wont really know until the spring but ive got enough of the chemical to last a lifetime so ill repsray again next year if I have to.

In total I think I used 9 oz of herbicide to 3 gallons of water. Im happy not to dump piles and piles of stuff into the ground so id rather reapply then over indulge in the nasty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a great photo Smitty! Thanks for the update. Hope the pour goes well.

Congrats on the functioning tapper Tug.

There is a dedicated thread for that battle Glen but I can't seem to provide a link for you using my phone.


----------



## chrisstef

here - http://lumberjocks.com/topics/95586

Duck - I do think its a hog hide. Smelled a little bit like bacon.


----------



## racerglen

Thanks Steph, Tony.. the dry weather, read drought, here over the summer held my small patch back, only 3 or 4 shoots and they're kinda sickly, got to get under the rose bush and yard them out yet. Heby doses are precluded by the rose bush, so it's been a hand on war on ours, also likely due to a load of topsoil when we built..


----------



## chrisstef

Glen, you cant directly target and isolate it to the plant by injecting concentrated roundup into the bottom of the stalk. A regular hypodermic needle should do it. No diluting the roundup. Id think that it would stay within the root system of the knotweed but im not 100% on that. I wouldn't want to see you lose a rosebush, those take forever to grow and look right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

In situ.


----------



## racerglen

Looks very restful Tony..
Stef, think I'll stick with the pull it out (oops) method, Mrs is strictly anti herbicide these days (after years of weed n' feed, Killex and the like )


----------



## chrisstef

I can understand Glen. But if shes not looking that'll be the best route. 

Looks like a nice home for the lamp T. She look a nice.


----------



## racerglen

'Minds me of the time I mistakenly used Killex soil sterilant instead of their weed killer on front yard dandylions ..honestly the spray bottles looked the same ;-)


----------



## terryR

Nice entertainment center, Dan!

Smitty, wow, I'm glad I'm booked for saturday…makes my shoulders hurt to look at your photo, bud. Luck!

Ya'll should really get a couple of goats to control yard weeds.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, good news, it's this afternoon for the pour!

Wish Bandit could make it, he'd set everything straight that wasn't.


----------



## TheFridge

"It's shearing time!"

"Ohhhh! Me first! Me first!"

"You're not gonna do that thing are you…."

Yall should look up "shear me" on YouTube. Banned family guy skit. So awesome.


----------



## jmartel

> Ya ll should really get a couple of goats to control yard weeds.
> 
> - terryR


Here in Seattle, there's people that rent goats out for that purpose. They come in, set up a fence around the area, drop off a few dozen goats, couple days later all the bushes and stuff are gone. The city even uses them in a few areas.


----------



## JayT

^ That's also an industry in cattle producing areas. Someone comes in with a bunch of goats, sets up temporary fence in a portion of the pasture and the goats go to town clearing out the salt cedar, thistles and other invasive species while leaving the grass alone. As one area is cleared, the temp fence gets moved to a new area until the pasture is mostly grass again.

http://www.thefencepost.com/news/10882482-113/goats-grazing-wendell-happy


----------



## terryR

Smitty, I'm on my way…hold all work till I arrive! 

Yeah, goats are funny, they eat junk! 2 years ago I was getting a double barrel wood stove ready for the shop…spent hours taping off the black cast iron hardware so I could paint the rest dark red with fire paint. The damn goats ate every bit of the newspaper and tape off the rig while I took a lunch break!!! And, I mean every scrap of that blue tape.


----------



## theoldfart

so that's how you get blue cheese ?


----------



## terryR

^LOL.
Kevin, ours' are meat goats.
No milking, usually, but I can pen a young male up for you?


----------



## bandit571

Smitty: get some chairs under the mess. That WW6×6 is a bear to hook and pull up into the crete. Grade pins down the middle might help with the screed. Could have used some foam expansion strips around the edges, as the slab will shrink a bit. Besides, it sets "grade" around the edges.

I am way too old to play in the gray mud….


----------



## theoldfart

"No milking, usually, but I can pen a young male up for you"

Northern Alabama, where the men are men and the sheep(or goats) are nervous Terry thanks but no thanks, I'm happily married!


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy!


----------



## theoldfart

we may have an epidemic on our hands Fridge!


----------



## 7Footer

The goats are awesome, I saw some of them in action on a vegetation management tour a couple years ago in Northern California.. Pondosa, Fall River Mills and Burney area… I have some pics on this computer.













































Man idk Stef, I might give it one more light dusting of the special sauce before it gets real cold, let it soak down into the roots over the winter. Prob not necessary tho if you're gonna whack 'n' squirt in the spring.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice goat work 7. Out there checkin for males again huh.

I plan on cutting it all back to the ground and spraying again before winter comes. Double dose of the 7 sauce.

Goat turds have gotta be pretty intense huh? Eating just about anything and all.


----------



## CB_Cohick

I have heard that goats that have been eating juniper taste like gin. Never tried it myself.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah those little buggers will even eat thorny nasty stems and stuff….

Fuggin ghost town up in here… Liven up fellas! Anyone got any big plans for the weekend? Think I might pop for a new leaf blower… Maybe some Bed, Bath & Beyond, I dont know, I dont know if we'll have enough time.


----------



## JayT

> Anyone got any big plans for the weekend?
> 
> - 7Footer


Scouting hunting areas to hang a tree stand, spraying weeds in the yard, rehabbing some planes and maybe a saw or two. Are those big?


----------



## Pezking7p

I was thinking about eating a lot of bacon. Maybe make some cookies or bars or something. Turn on the fireplace.


----------



## 7Footer

Sounds like a nice little weekend there JayJay, but I give the edge to Pez….


----------



## jmartel

Planning on a ~525 mile ride on the motorcycle tomorrow. Haven't gone out on a ride for fun all year so I wanted to squeeze a big one in before winter hits. Heading down towards the columbia and then back north past St. Helens and Rainier on some backroads. I'm estimating that it will take me about 13 hours.

Sunday while I recover and am barely able to move, we'll probably go to the Brazilian steakhouse place and get meat sweats. I have 2 groupons to use up in the next month and a half there.


----------



## 7Footer

Man you are squeezing a big one in. Tandem with the wife or you ridin solo?


----------



## Pezking7p

Can I just say that I went to the Brazilian steakhouse in town and it was a total boner killer. Asked the bartender for a daquiri, tried to explain it to him for about 30 seconds and gave up before he made me a strawberry daquiri. Asked him for a Manhattan, he gives me a quizzical look, I figure he wants to know what kind of bourbon I want so I say makers mark. HE POURS ME A GLASS OF MAKER MARK AND CALLS IT A DAY!

I was disappoint.


----------



## jmartel

Going with a friend of mine. The wife can't stand riding on the back of my bike for more than an hour (rear seat is about 1/2" of hard foam over plastic, so super uncomfortable), and isn't confident enough on her bike yet and doesn't want to ride for more than an hour or two at a time.

Leaving my house at about 6am tomorrow. Hoping to be back before 7pm but we'll see. Might be later than that. Knowing him we'll be riding at a brisker pace than I would if solo, but there's a lot of gas stops and stopping for food, so the time will creep up.


----------



## woodcox

Wife's birthday was on Wednesday. Told me she wants to lose the minion for a couple days and go to Colorado.


----------



## 7Footer

Dude there are like three kinds of 'American' liquor in Brazil - Smirnoff, Absolut and Johnny Walker, home slice prob had no clue what the hell this ****************************** was talking about. And minus points for not ordering a Caipirinha! Lol @ boner killer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And we're off!





































Waiting for it to set awhile, still pretty wet.










Estimate solid, Plan B forms not even filled.


----------



## SASmith

Looking good smitty.
I did a 14 yard pour this week for my brother. Had less than a 5 gallon bucket of concrete left over. Way too close of a call.


----------



## summerfi

That's a pretty darn good estimate on the yardage I'd say. Nice job Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy cow, that is WAY close! I scooped out three shovels full at the end of screeding, so the in-place pour was excellent, no complaints. But only 2.5 yards total.


----------



## 7Footer

Dub-C - A little Hubby/Wifey time and some legal Colorado chron? Git sum!

Smitty, you are making quick friggin work of that shed makeover.

Scott, that is crazy. Is it true that concrete guys just hate it when noobs say "CEEE-ment" ? Pour some cement.


----------



## duckmilk

+1 7', meat and caipirinha is what I loved the most in Brasil (excluding the women of course). Pez, that would be like going to a sushi resaurant and ordering a rib eye w/ stuffed potato lol.



> - 7Footer


Mmmm, cabrito cooked underground would be good right now.

Smitty, good job and thanks for the pics. You're more fit and young than I envisioned in my mind.


----------



## bhog

Posting to get to the bottom. What's new?


----------



## bandit571

Actually, I did hate that term…..

Concrete does have cement in it…Portland Cement, along with some gravel, maybe some sand, and water.

Not known as a pour…it is Placed.

Hope they pulled the wire up into the middle of the slab…..does nothing if it is on the bottom….it will just rust and burn the slab..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, I have a rebar 'hook' and yep, it got pulled. I inserted those rocks as you suggested, it helped grab the remesh for sure.

Hah! I'm younger and more fit in my mind, too!

Hello, bhog!


----------



## Tugboater78

Wool fest was an experience of cold and rain, lots of food I didn't need to eat.


----------



## SASmith

A bhog sighting. 
You're not on here much anymore. Must be keeping busy.


----------



## SASmith

7, I am sure they do. 
I am not much of a concrete guy. I do it only when I have to. About like roofing.


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Bhog.

Justin, I grew up on mutton, didn't have lamb till I was near 20. Still love it, but some folks have different tastes.


----------



## duckmilk

Edit: Don't ever EVER try porcupine.


----------



## Tugboater78

Its not as good as possum?

Soooo fiqnce wants this for the wedding..









Suggestions on how to hollow the thing out?..


----------



## woodcox

I have this saved for when I get around to it tug. 
http://johns-woodnstuff.blogspot.com/2013/11/shrink-pot-tutorial-pt-1.html?m=1


----------



## Tugboater78

Well that was about what i figured woodcox, i think i have a good reason to acquire a few new tools..


----------



## duckmilk

Tug, they eat juniper bark and that is what they taste like, plus, they keep moving for a while after they're dead, and tough.

Interested to see how the wedding log turns out.


----------



## jmartel

Got my power outlets working again, and my heated gear controller mounted. I'm ready to go.


----------



## August

Well I drive them all now
From 7.3L ford
To 
Chevy 6.6L
Now I bought this








Any thoughts?


----------



## woodcox

Nice truck august.

Tug, I was also thinking drill press with a forstner shank extension would save some calories with the bulk of it, if you don't need to punch it all the way through. Nothing wrong with amassing a nice collection of firmer gouges though.


----------



## woodcox

En leu of last winters wool lined gear debacles?



























Edit: It just occurred to me I may have posted pic no. 2 before in a very familiar context. Sorry, I kid..I kid.


----------



## 7Footer

lol @ 1, 2 and 3, Dub-C….

Hi BHog, I miss your face.

Ceee-ment. My friend the carpenter that I worked on my house a bunch with always says that whenever we pour cement … idk why I find that so funny.

August I am digging the 2 door dually, I think it looks dope, I can't tell ya anything about engines but it looks damn good. I hope that big old Shepard you have gets to ride shotgun once in a while.

In spirit of the state of the shop pics, here is my current mess of a shop, man it's getting crowded in here.



































Under my ummm-brella.


----------



## Pezking7p

smitty you're a beast.

I swear to god the guy on the back of motorcycle #3 was auditing me last week.

Bhog!

August, I long for a huge truck and I am super jealous. Looks awesome and I love the white.

Bacon.


----------



## terryR

Looks great, Smitty. Laid on top of an old slab it looks? Sure wish we had done that underneath my shop…we just built on top of a vintage 6" slab. Poor decision!

Auggie, nice wheels! my diesel is a regular cab and 8ft bed…love it!

7, sweet shop. Is that a grow light over your table saw?


----------



## Tim457

> Soooo fiqnce wants this for the wedding..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tugboater78


Are you at all concerned she wants to marry Mike?

Hell yeah Smitty, noice!

Nice shop 7, good mix of tools so you can swing both ways.


----------



## August

Thanks wood
Thanks7
Thanks Pez
The only reason why the regular cab I can't afford the next one up LOL
My Duramax gave up on me after 350K
And also on the white part I too like that

Will see after 100k miles 
On the other note how are all you guys been?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Removed old 'crete, poured new.

This AM, I see the finish is sub-par. Not happy. I mean, it's not swiss cheese, but… Looks like it went from 'too wet to work' to 'too dry to float out' the last two times it got floated last night. *sigh*

I keep telling myself it's just a shed, but it's sub-par.


----------



## chrisstef

Just comin around from a late night with the boys st a stag. Cleared almost $1200 for the groom. Made a couple bucks playin acey deucey. Came home at 1:45 to a house that had 7 kids, 4 women, 3 pizzas and multiple bottles of wine througout the evening. Wolfcheesed half a pizza, some hippy lettuce and cleaned for an hour. Stef sleepy.

Dont sweat it smitty. Youll fill it with enough stuff where you wont see the imperfections soon enough.

Nice wheels auggie. Sup hogerina. I need brasilian meat in mah mouf. Clean that s-hole up will ya 7. Enjoy the ride jcruise.

Hope to finish the moxon today.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think that evening would put me down for a week! LOL @ cleaning the house for an hour after all that. That's hardcore.

Wifey's leased horse has been lame since May. Looks like he's going to the meat factory and wife is sad again. This makes for a sad pez.  Wife's off to a work function so I'm going to get after some dovetails.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you for the pictures Smitty, sorry that it is not to your standards.

Nice space 7!


----------



## Slyy

Barn looking great Smit, definitely a spot on pour it looks.

Holla to the Hog!

Auggie, some nice wheels! I'd love to have the extra room and gas money to get a long bed truck, SUV just doesn't cut for hauling wood etc. Wanting the extra or not, I dig the regular cab and long bed though and around here in Oklahoma, white seems to be thing when it comes to big trucks.


----------



## Tugboater78

Doing a small bit of insulation and drywall this morning but during my breaks i got this together.

Not any real craftsmanship from me, have to thank August and TheFridge for thier skills. Alll i did was combine them. Drilled and sawed a kerf for a walnut wedge, and drill for an oak pin.

Mahogany lookin good.



























Also, did this at 2am.. my latch came in thursday so got it installed.









Smitty you can come pour a slab for my far-in-the-future big shop i will build…

August, i am a chevy and/or dodge fan so 2 thumbs up

Tim, well i am hoping she is not planning on that, but who knows..


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear the news Pez  Was it foundered (aka laminitis)?

Congrats on the new rig Auggie!

Smitty, don't let the floor you sir. I'm sure it is better than one I would have done 

Thanks for the pics 7'.

Looks nice tug.

Jmart, where does your sheep ride?


----------



## Slyy

Ugh Pez, sucks on the horse and even more on the upset spouse!

Hang in out in southeast Oklahoma


















Spreading my Uncles ashes at his favorite camping grounds.


----------



## August

Thanks bill 
Tug we need to wake up that mallet making again.
I still have 16feet of that. Brass

Sly
Nice view bud how's the weather now?
Here northern Chicago it's getting in the 45 at night and high 50 at day


----------



## TheFridge

Sign me up August


----------



## 7Footer

Terry, hahahaha, that's just one of those delta air cleaner jobs…. no, the grow light is in here. ;-)


----------



## Slyy

Auggie, about 65 today, coolest day of the season by far though too!

The "Heavener Runestone" 









And the Park's live in dog Lady









And the WPA at work









Spread some ashes among the rocks.


----------



## ToddJB

Sup, my nerds? Taking 10 mins to lay on my back and catch up on LJs . Smitty, Tug, 7 solid work ya'll. Rare sighting of Smitty, first shot that wasn't just a hand, that I know of.

Got a ton of photos that I'll puke on here at some point when I've hots some more time.

But here's me pouting by an awesome old work bench holding crappy chotchkies.


----------



## Pezking7p

Glad you can put your uncle to rest in a good spot, Jake.

Duck, we're not sure why he's lame, it comes and goes. We used to think it was an abscess but now we're thinking something in his leg. Not much to do at this point as its not our horse and he's not worth anything.

Hahaha, Todd, I love the pain we feel when people repurpose old tools and equipment.

Walked in the shop to find this. I guess the door leaks? Not sure where the bulk is coming from but I filled in under the door and sloped some rocks away from the door jamb. I may need to seal the bottom of the door better as well.



















Dovetails…not going too well. I tried to mark using a rob cosman thing and the pins ended up too small. Also spent about 45 minutes clearing out waste. I need a fret saw. Like, today.


----------



## jmartel

We took a wrong turn and ended up at Stonehenge.










Or at least at the WA one down by the Columbia. Just turned north and will be going back after we finish lunch.


----------



## TheFridge

Fellow LJ LJD traded me some wood for a couple saws for some lumber to be determined in the future









Found #4 type 11 for 20$. About as good as it gets around these parts. And saw a #1 that wasn't for sale.

Pretty good day

I also some got some of Tug's nuts for making him a mallet handle. I was sincerely hoping there would be some questionable pictures but I could not convince him.

Saws, planes and nuts. What more could a dude ask for?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I also some got some of Tug's nuts…What more could a dude ask for?
> 
> - TheFridge


What'd I miss?


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. More of those saws fridge. Walnut handles. Split nuts. No.12 style. I got movement here. Stop teasin.

Moxon got a coat of lac. Arm r seal and its done.


----------



## bandit571

Auction goodies…









$7 for the pile…









There is a few Starritt(sp) parts in there…Amongst other goodies..

Just now tried out the beer bottle cap remover…...works nicely….


----------



## TheFridge

Smitty, do you really wanna know 

Stef, whenever photobucket quits screwing around I have some pics for ya…


----------



## Tugboater78

> I also some got some of Tug s nuts…What more could a dude ask for?
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> What d I miss?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Might be bordering on TMI…

Forgot to mention that i talked to a blacksmith at the festival, turns out he lives 10 minutes away. Asked him if he was able to craft me some handles for my toolchest, he said he couldnt there, but if he was at his home shop he could easily. Gonna seek him out for that, and maybe see if he is able to craft a holdfast too.

Been rearranging shop this afternoon, trying to streamline the tight space a bit more..

Bandit i see some interesting things in that mess but the spark plug gapper and battery post brushes are distracting me..


----------



## Pezking7p

Bandit, if there is a starrett combo square in there, let me know. I might be interested in it if you're selling.

Stuff is getting heavy over these saws. They are right perdy.

Tug, do you sleep? I feel like you're always up. Must be the boat schedule.

I have a shop problem I need to address. My router table is a part of my table saw extension…inset melamine deal with a cheap-o router plate. The problem is that it's not flat. Even the router plate isn't flat. Should I replace the router plate only (are they even standard sizes?)? Should I rebuild the whole table and get a new router plate? Should I just get a freestanding router table, that might have dust collection and a real router fence? I don't want to lose my shirt on this thing but I realize that I don't use my router table for certain things because it sucks. I'm kind of at a loss….


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I just spent the last 5+ hours planing the rest of my stretchers, then squared up the top (flipping that thing around is less than awesome), then chopping a couple of mortises in the underside of the top and cut a couple tenons. I'd hoped to have the stretchers and top taken care of on Thursday and Friday but real life got in the way so most of my time today was spent playing catch up. Doesn't look like I'm going to be finished the bench this weekend but it'll probably be done this week, then it's on to three loft beds. Apparently each of the kids want the top bunk :-\

My back hurts and bud light sucks. Looks like it's time for some jack and cokes.


----------



## woodcox

Pez I know nothing of router plates but I have flattened melamine. I screwed two pieces of steel angle iron to the underside forcing it flat. Was a corner section of an L shaped counter top for a friend. A bubble level edge was all I had to check it with at the time but it worked.


----------



## Slyy

Billy, sounds like the end is in sight! Super excited for you.

Ugh man, friends dog sitting called about 2 hours before we got home and our older dog was spewing outa both ends…..
$350 emergency vet bill now paid and waiting to get him back. Almost as freaking expensive as stabbing myself in the hand…....

Also of note: this dang pet emergency building is nicer than most people ER's I've seen.


----------



## JayT

> Almost as freaking expensive as stabbing myself in the hand…....
> 
> Also of note: this dang pet emergency building is nicer than most people ER s I ve seen.
> 
> - Slyy


That's 'cuz the pet ER requires payment and doesn't have to deal with insurance companies, Medicare and Medicaid.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, hat's off to you sir! Dovetails aren't that bad, mine usually end up worse.

Wow! Nice 12's there Fridge. Looks like the top horns are complete.

Pez, dedicated router table would be easier to adjust.

Pics Stef-please?

Watching "Bad Santa" with Billy Bob Thornton. (I'm not actually with him, he's in the movie)


----------



## Tugboater78

I pretty much hold to my boat schedule…

12 midnight till 6am awake
6am till noon asleep ( forego this at home)
12 noon till 6 pm awake
6pm till midnight asleep (forego most of this at home)

Yeah I don't sleep much…

Always have had a touch of insomnia…

Edit: bought a box of TGI Friday's deep fried pickles, cooked them up. Damn those things have a bite…


----------



## duckmilk

> Ugh man, friends dog sitting called about 2 hours before we got home and our older dog was spewing outa both ends…..
> $350 emergency vet bill now paid and waiting to get him back. Almost as freaking expensive as stabbing myself in the hand…....
> 
> Also of note: this dang pet emergency building is nicer than most people ER s I ve seen.
> 
> - Slyy


JayT got that right. Pepto and yogurt will get you a long way. And the expense is because you don't have pet insurance. There is such a thing.
I sincerely hope it isn't anything worse buddy.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hope everything's alright, Jakey.



> Watching "Bad Santa" with Billy Bob Thornton. (I m not actually with him, he s in the movie)
> 
> - duckmilk


"You ain't gonna s&*t right for a week."

I'm looking at dedicated router tables….I didn't realize how expensive they were. I'm also looking at new table inserts…also expensive. I'm not sure yet if the table top is warped or if it's just the insert that isn't flush/level. I'm hoping I can fix what I have somehow after looking at prices! Or maybe craigslist a table.

Also, I think those were my dovetails? And they were awful. the joint would fall apart if you picked it up. I redid them and got my saw kerf spacing right and it was air tight. I was/am stoked.


----------



## Tugboater78

F me Santa f me Santa


----------



## Pezking7p

hahaha, I would wear the hat and everything. She was naughty.


----------



## duckmilk

LAWL

Edit: Pez, build your own router table. Good on ya for the new dovetails


----------



## chrisstef

Ducky -










Pez - i really like a split fence design. I dunno if you can buy this fence by itself but its got sone nice features.


----------



## BadJoints

So I've been home a week now, and have managed to get into the shop, finally. Hmm, what's this pile of stuff?










Open a few boxes and…










So I've begun retrofitting my existing bench with a new vise and some new features. Should have some progress pics up tomorrow.

I also scored a nice stack of curly maple that will become two computer desks for the boys, built as reproductions of army field tables. Not enough hours in the day it seems, but I'm on leave the next two weeks, should be able to make some good progress….


----------



## duckmilk

Awesome Steffy!

Just had to turn horses out. After posting with you guys, I missed most of the movie. Now I'm gonna have to back up "Bad Santa" and watch it again


----------



## Pezking7p

In an ideal world, I would build all my own stuff, but time is short in my life. Well, I don't have kids so I can't really say my time is THAT short, but I don't get evenings in the shop usually.

Stef, that fence is sweet. I used a similar one on my dad's router table a few christmases ago. Sadly, he had never used it, and hasn't used it since. His DW735 that is new in the box sits on top of the router table. I wonder if I can screw that fence on to my current table so that it's removable? Or maybe build one that slips over my biesemeyer.

BadJoints, sweet pile of packages. Be prepared to spend about half a day lapping the backs of the narex chisels. Once they're sharp, though, they are nice. I also LOVE that marking gauge. Wife bought it for me for….my birthday maybe? It's awesome.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bored and half in the bag. Here are the redone dovetails. Dovetail guides are awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jake glad you got your uncle planted where he wanted. Sorry about the sick pooch, hope all is well.

Nice tails Pez.

Looks great Stef.

Brewery Artwalk today:


----------



## woodcox

Looks good from here stef.

Ha! I am doing a round of sharpening on the kitchen island and the wife is watching one of her favorite shows, Gilmore Girls starring bad Santa girl, in the living room. That show is painful to listen to.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## duckmilk

Sweeeeet Pez!

Today is mine and my wife's anniversary. She's off at a horse clinic. That's why you guys are the brunt of my drinking blabber. Gonna have another Shiner now and kiss ya'll g'night 

(BTW all's fine with us.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Tony, love that art deco entryway.

and a company named Paradox, wow!


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, in the 3rd pic I'm having a hard time figuring out what's going on with the metal facad but it looks really cool.

The old fabrication building touches something in me, though there's no real reason for it to do so. Maybe it's just because a building like that is hard to look at without seeing the death of an age of iron and manufacturing in America. The bars on the door are there to keep us from peeking inside, wondering at days past, but those of an inquisitive nature might look 'round the back for a different way in.

Pez on earth.


----------



## Slyy

Re: sick Dog - sent home after some IV fluids, injection antibiotics, Pepcid and nausea meds. Then have oral Pepcid and antibiotics. Think some of the new treats he and the new puppy were getting are the culprit (pedigree marrobones). Elevated pancreas enzymes (vet says maybe early pancreatitis) but my opinion on this is extremly high-fat diet for a 9 year old Corgi who has gained 5lbs in 2 months due to stealing puppy's food at feeding time.
If it's really something bad like honest chronic pancreatitis, not much we can do but I'm hopeful it's not. Don't look forward to the post-recent-dog-loss Mrs Slyy.

DJ, Pez is right: you're gonna like those chisels. Great value IMHO. Mine were mostly okay on the back, honest hollow ground that only took 10-15 minutes to get even on 4 of mine, others took a couple hours. Still, for the price, think it's hard to beat. Oughta be a lotta fun to use all that stuff.


----------



## jmartel

In addition to Stonehenge, we stopped at a Mt. St. Helens overlook.










Mt. Adams in the distance (also a volcano)










And below St. Helens is Spirit Lake. Still filled with all of the trees that were knocked down in the blast 35 years ago. The explosion knocked the trees down, then the mountain falling into the lake washed water up over the ridges and washed the trees back down into the lake.


----------



## August

Well if I don't screw up the finish in officially done with my wife built in vanity this is the stool / chair


----------



## 7Footer

Dang BJ, thats a solid haul..

Pez those DT's look great, I didn't think the first ones looked bad though so what do I know.

Gonna blow some sch!t around tomorrow, also hopefully I can keep my yard under control with this bad boy.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice industrial site, T

Heckler of a view, jhike

Love it Auggie and Pez.

7 blows.

Photo dump.

Boston Harbor










Sightseeing










Oldest Pipe Shop in America










The wife and I and Walden (pond)










Replica of HDT's cabin at said pond










Portland with the old crew










When our ginger beards combine….


----------



## ToddJB

Wedding venue was a rad industrial shipyard building





































Line shaft system










I figured you'd want a better artsy shot so after everyone left I climbed up to the one plank cat walk and snagged a shot with the main pulley










Found a creepy mask










This is a before and after. 10 years apart. Left is Nice, France 2005.










I can clean up.










The whole college gang










There was a train ride to the event










Her ankle is feeling better










Selfie with the wifie










Off to LTB tomorrow.


----------



## 7Footer

August that chest is a beauty, I like your style.

Cool pics JRoadTrippin…

You too Toddskins, great pics man. Although the male ginger on ginger beard pic kinda kinda made me uncomfortable. Whats the story with the wifey climbing up the wall pic, did you push her over?


----------



## woodcox

I had such high hopes in my round of sharpening. I chose to start with a fulton firmer I have been meaning to get in to the rotation. I put 2 1/2 hours into that thing, mostly flattening the back, and petered out before I got to my irons. I need to invest in some good coarse diamond plates. I am also starting to dislike the veritas honing guide. I find squaring anything within it a battle along with shifting. 









My cheap eclipse guide won't hold it either.

Really cool pics Todd, looks like a great time. Good to see the mrs. foot is well again.

"When our ginger beards combine…some where, a vintage two man cross cut saw begins to weep".


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, Ottter Cliffs I assume ?


----------



## chrisstef

Strong thread work.

Drunk DT's - mighty solid. Love the old factory pics T. Im not real sure about the all fruit of the loom pic though todd. Did you guys all special order those white linen pants together? I do love your bun. Cool shots jmart. The tree puddle is pretty wild. Now you and your tools got somethin in common 7, good purchase.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cool pics, Todd. Is that you guys in Novare Res? Makes me eager to go to Portland for Thanksgiving.

August, you do awesome work. That bench/chest looks sweet.

WC, that thing looks like a beast to flatten and sharpen. I don't think I would flatten too much of it, maybe just an inch.

Dear God, will this rain ever end? Two straight weeks of rain. Please just give me a sunshine.


----------



## Tugboater78

I'll have a liter of cola…


----------



## chrisstef

These snausberries taste like snausberries …


----------



## bandit571

Sorting is about done on the box of auction toys..

























This is the "good stuff" from the box. Did NOT find the rest of the combo square, though.
After all of that sorting this morning, needed a little extra in the coffee…









It's spot is right beside the coffee maker, of course…
Rest of the junk..









Lots of hardware items, a pill bottle to hold screws…..the car stuff is already in their own place…
And a #4 sized plane is cleaned up









Capewell #4 with a steel frog….does make some decent shavings, though..









$7 total for the haul…..and a 6 block walk each way…


----------



## terryR

Nice, 7.
Like the Husky tools!
want this for the shop…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I understand the frustration you're describing Woodcox.

Thanks for all the shots Todd, great stuff.

Glad you had a good ride JCycle.


----------



## putty

Pez,

I recently got a router lift for my router table. I have no need for the original Kreg router plate. You can have it if you want it.

It is 9 1/4×11 3/4 3/8 thick phenolic


----------



## TheFridge

5 ppi rip and an 8 ppi crosscut made by Wally331 traded to me by LJD4662.

Edit: tugs nuts. Thanks again bud.


----------



## Slyy

Dubbya some coarse diamond stone is high on my list of things, especially with all the resto stuff! Hell even one or two of my Narex chisels woulda been less credit rating with one.

Auggie, you got some skillz bro. Going with a theme? Looks similar style to that corner desk you built up recently.

Nice pics Todd! Looks like a heckuva lotta fun. Not sure what 7' is seeing but for me I just see sparks flying in the beard pic!


----------



## woodcox

Those saws look great fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes sir, That young man Wally builds a pretty good saw.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, some nice pics showing up here. Thanks Tony, Jmart and Todd



> I need to invest in some good coarse diamond plates. I am also starting to dislike the veritas honing guide. I find squaring anything within it a battle along with shifting.
> 
> - woodcox


A large coarse diamond stone sped things up for me and was a good investment.
I agree with you on the Veritas guide. I even called Lee Valley, and although they were nice, they didn't offer any solution. I finally glued a couple of pieces of rubber on the inside of the upper jaw to give it some grip.

I opened the jaws so you can see where I glued in the rubber.










Looking good Auggie. You should post pics of the completed vanity.

Saws look good Fridge.


----------



## Slyy

Awesome easy mod there Duck. I've honestly loved my Mk II but have struggled keeping some items square in the jaws. What'd ya use to glue the rubber in?
I've also recently purchased the cambered roller for it but haven't had much opportunity to try it out.

Fridge those are some nice saws. Wally is one heck of a craftsman.


----------



## terryR

Oh…I'm supposed to keep steel square in the Veritas jig? crap!


----------



## Slyy

One of the tool groups on Facebook I belong to (think at least a few other LJ's are in this one) guy has posted some seriously beautiful try-squares he's made


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, just contact cement then clamped something in it for a couple of days. Hasn't moved or loosened any.

Haha Terry, it wouldn't hold without moving at any angle.

Nice looking squares!


----------



## jmartel

What FB group is that, Jake?

I've got a 400 grit diamond stone in the mail right now. Sharpening stone package from Tools from Japan. Only problem with buying from them is the long shipping time. I'm 2 weeks into waiting now, so it should arrive any day.


----------



## woodcox

I'm using the original? guide. It will hold ok with the screw overly tight, but consistency or extended use are question able. For quick touch ups it works well.









Ha! Terry, was that a spade bit marking knife?

Looks good August.


----------



## Tugboater78

I am in that same group I believe.

Unplugged Woodworkers, if I remember right.

If so, then atm my tool chest is the group picture…

Was looking through my spade bits and noticed I had quite a few that were worn out. Wouldn't the shafts of those be good to make a few slotted screwdrivers if one ground them to the correct size?

Reason I noticed my worn out bits, I am rough drawing out a cabinet for my bits, tired of looking everywhere for them and the plastic case my foresters came in just frustrates me to no end.


----------



## woodcox

Double Fug!

I paused to post and recaffeinate, mean while my eclipse wheel decided to lock up for the first few stokes. Nice little flat on the wheel now! 









Meathead!


----------



## terryR

yeah, woodcox, a spear point. Busted! LOL.

Guys, just don't ever try to use your wheeled guides on the belt sander…very easy to remove too much brass off one side of the back wheel, then nothing is ever square again! DAMHIK.


----------



## Slyy

Antique Tools, buy sell and trade 









Don's also got a Handplane Restoration group and there's a nice saw group as well.
Justin, didn't know about the Unplugged group I'm gonna check that out!


----------



## Slyy

Ahhhhhh, this just popped up on C-list!









Not near me and lack of free time might make acquisition difficult but have a friend in the area. $100 seems a more than okay price we will see.


----------



## Pezking7p

Leave the sharpening jig in the drawer, sharpen by hand, imo.

My back got too tired leaning over the bench to do detail work, so I broke down and make a stool. It screws up and down. The seat is inspired by Walden.



Now I'm going to stuff a pumpkin with bacon and cheese.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Ahhhhhh, this just popped up on C-list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not near me and lack of free time might make acquisition difficult but have a friend in the area. $100 seems a more than okay price we will see.
> 
> - Slyy


I have one of those in my basement, needs some TLC, it works, but it skeers me sometimes.

Need to make a smaller stand for it, possibly can make room for it in the shop.


----------



## walden

Looks great Pez!


----------



## Slyy

Nice seat Pez!

Justin I've got a tabletop Delta that a friend has loaned me long term but that Craftsman would sure match a lot of the other vintage equipment.


----------



## 489tad

A little trip to the saw mill today. I needed to get some green lumber for steam bending. He cut red oak 3/16" thick over 8' long. A little sanding and I'm good to go. Tried a piece tonight and bent pretty slick.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Nice seat Pez!
> 
> Justin I ve got a tabletop Delta that a friend has loaned me long term but that Craftsman would sure match a lot of the other vintage equipment.
> 
> - Slyy


Mine needs some new rubber on wheels, and some fine tuning. I had to replace the guide blocks with 1/4" oak dowel pieces. It does work, just not well. Was my grandpa's, and sat covered in dust and my grandma's hoarding for 9 years before I rescued it. Now sits in my basement covered in dust.. the stand he had it on is 3 times the size of it. He used the same belt to power his small cman belt/disk slander.


----------



## Tugboater78

That's pretty neat Dan, been wanting to visit a similar mill about 30 miles away from here.


----------



## bandit571

May be selling this one later, now that I have a large one in the shop…









Little Craftsman three-wheeler….









Homemade fence is also the one I use for the circular saws and router.


----------



## Buckethead

> We took a wrong turn and ended up at Stonehenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least at the WA one down by the Columbia. Just turned north and will be going back after we finish lunch.
> 
> - jmartel


More like Split Faced Blockhenge amirite

Guys. When building your own castle, don't use split faced block. You'll end up with something that looks like it belongs on the roadside in Kissimee Florida. #protip

Edit: because I posted that, I missed a lot. I did back up enough to see some lumber being milled. It still gives me a chub.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, looked up split faced block and learned a thing or two. Loving the #protip.

http://www.deckerhomeservices.com/Split_faced_block.htm


----------



## bandit571

Well, threw a small skillet onto the stove this morning, fried some BACON up, then fried some Corn Meal Mush slices in the bacon grease, then a couple eggs were flipped around in the grease, too…...Breakfast! And…..I didn't even have to walk the 8 blocks to the local Wafflehouse to have them….Might need the walk later?

Smitty: A Bull Float will ALWAYS leave a rougher surface than a power trowel will…BTDT. Plus, the BF will leave a wave like surface. Some operators would "shake" the float to fill in low spots, and that wave will show up later. Broom Finish is almost as bad…..DAMHIKT…..

Two years ago, while I was building the bench for the Dungeon Shop, the keeper on my Swanson combo square snapped off. Some pieces in the box lot from saturday's auction supplied a new keeper, and a well used Stanley rule. Both fit the Swanson head…now it is back in service.

There IS a Starrett ruler in the box lot….No. 0601. Not sure how old it is, it is marked a bit funny…...inch marks in Tenths? Among some other weird markings…but no metric markings…nor a groove for a combo square's head to slide on.

Tablesaw I have in storage is NOW on FeeBay….Local pick up only….Way too much to ship.


----------



## jmartel

It's quiet. Too quiet….


----------



## chrisstef

Just got back from a wonderful Monday morning. Opening live gas pipes is not good. Especially on a Monday morning. Gotta head back and figure out how they want it replaced. I will say im glad it wasn't the lunch time rush and that my lead supervisor knew exactly how to handle things in getting it shut off and reporting it. This will cost me an edible arrangement to appease the folks next door at Jenny Craig. For some reason my typical "ill buy a pizza lunch for your office" isn't going to work in this situation.

Eff Mondays.


----------



## Tim457

That's no bueno Stef. My bet though is they would wolfcheese any pies you sent over because they are either feeling deprived because of their diet plan or don't follow it at all.

Thanks for the edjikation Bucket and Smitty, good stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Your probably right Tim. I tried buying coffees but the grumpy one wouldn't budge. Hearing your foreman huffing and puffing on the phone first thing in the morning is a strong indicator that everyone's day is going to $hit quickly. Off to finish up my damage control.


----------



## terryR

Chocolate, Stef, chocolate!


----------



## theoldfart

Glad everything turned out ok Stef. Something like that happened in the last year or two in Springfield, blew up the building and part of the block!


----------



## 7Footer

Eff Mondays is right. Lol @ edible arrangements for jenny craig… Maybe a couple cases of pork rinds.


----------



## walden

I'm glad you didn't blow your junk off Stef.



















Anyone interested in making a Roubo style frame saw? I bought two hardware kits from Blackburn Tools, but only needed one. He sells these for $63 each, I'm selling it for $40 plus $12 shipping. Let me know.

I going to sell a handful of other tools as well, including a new translucent arkansas stone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is very cool Dan.

Thanks for the tip Bucket and extrapolation Smitty. "Weep wicks", "solar loading"? I hadn't a clue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Took me all morning to post two lines…

Sorry for the troubles Demo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walden, I'm up for it if it's still available.

Bandit, thanks for that info on the Bull Float, I had no idea. Next time I'll do a better job!


----------



## chrisstef

Me too Walden. While my junk is far from impressive, its all I got and I prefer to keep it intact.

T - It was a lot less trouble than I had imagined it would be. It could have involved the fire dept, a full building evacuation and probably the local news team. Come to find out that line needed to be moved anyway. We just made it happen a lot sooner than it should have and gave the gals over at Jenny Craig a long break.

All morning for two lines? Busy aint ya cubby.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad to hear it.

Not terribly busy; just mainly dim-witted and easily distracted.


----------



## woodcox

I finally put the moxon plan to paper for the base of my tool storage potting bench. Currently the bottom stretcher is limiting the capacity of the twin screw vise. At about 16" or so between the screws I think it may be ok for the majority of its necessity. I still have the twin screw chain vise with 22" between the screws on my work bench. I think it would be fun to try and turn the hand wheels out on the lathe in something funky. I like the idea of the wheels turning the screws instead of the threads poking out and the wheels spinning over them. I'm unsure of attachment methods for the wood wheel to the screw. Wood tapped, epoxied and dowel/roll pinned through the hub. Or, square taper and nut like with stef's wheels? I think a lot will depend on the wheels themselves. Any thoughts? Speaking of which, anybody hear form Eric?


----------



## chrisstef

Id say go with whatever is the easiest on the hand wheel and the coarsest thread you can come up with WC. Don't forget to leave some space behind the wheels for your fingies to turn em. What if you turned a hand wheel, bored a hole the same diameter as the threaded rod and embedded a nut in the center and slapped a lil Loctite on it?

Yea where is AF? I think the last time he popped in he didn't have any interwebz at the new place.


----------



## Mosquito

Holy busy weekend, apparently.

August, sweet chest, and nice new truck

Smitty, nice work on the estimations, I guess I had never thought about the fact that you'd have to do something with the excess…

Sweet shots Tony and Todd.

-

We got almost everything moved from the rental to the new house this weekend. I still have a few more things (a couple computers, a TV, some lumber, and my workbench) at the rental, but will be picking that stuff up through out the week. To our knowledge, still no working furnace at that place yet, and this Friday will be 4 weeks… glad to get out from under those landlords…


----------



## walden

Smitty: You were the first to respond to the frame saw hardware, so it's yours. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Mosquito

^ I've wanted to build a frame saw for a long time, but now is not the time, otherwise I would probably look into that. Didn't know Blackburn was making kits now, pretty sweet.


----------



## August

Thanks moss

Hey in the bow saw hardware you think you guys can send me drawings? Or size and maybe more photo to my email? Please that's something I can make.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Tugboater78

Bow saw is on my elongate list of things to make or acquire.


----------



## Slyy

Jenny Craig girls get gas, who'd a thought? That kale'llmget ya every time Stef, glad you guys didn't have an epic blowout.

Mmmmm frame saw goodness, now waiting pics of you and Smittys future frame saws!

Some neighbors repairing blown down fence, grabbed about 40 board and a couple of 2×3 cross beams. All. Ice and weathers should make for more shop furniture building!



> Hey in the bow saw hardware you think you guys can send me drawings? Or size and maybe more photo to my email? Please that s something I can make.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


One of the things I love about ya Auggie, you're one to help out quick!


----------



## August

^
^^
Well that's something in my neck of the wood to speaks since I suck at wood working metal working I can kinda stand up. Lol
Anyway if you guys have any info I'll be happy to make some
I watch a video on the web by a guy name unplug woodworking??? He made a good video series of the build


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, Tom Fidgen (Unplugged Woodshop) is where I first saw the frame saw, and like the idea

I'd love to help out where I can on that…


----------



## Tim457

I want a frame saw for sure. Too slow for Walden's offer, but August if you're willing to make some that would be awesome.
August here's Blackburn tools page on them:
http://blackburntools.com/new-tools/new-saws-and-related/roubo-frame-saw-hardware/gallery/index.html


----------



## August

Ok I can start making a prototype 
Thanks Tim


----------



## TheFridge

I bought acme rod meant for CNC applications off of eBay for my bench. 3/4-6 I believe. They have what they call multiple "start" threading or the number of individual threads. So a 3/4 2 start thread will travel an inch in 3 turns instead of 6. Wish I would've went went the 2 start. Just FYI if anyone ever tried to go that direction for any kind of vise. I just had a nut Mig welded to each end of of my 3' rod and cut it in half.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Slyy

A regular Oedipus this guy…...


----------



## Slyy

> ...Since I suck at wood working….
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Sandbagger:


----------



## walden

Here are the rest of the tools I'm selling.

The 1/2 inch threader is new old stock (NOS) and made in USA. 
The Translucent stone was only used once. 8×2x1/2.
All of the screwdrivers are NOS. Stanley or Stanley/Yankee. Selling as a set.
The drill is a NOS Stanley Hanyman.
The Stanley 80 has 100% of its Japanning and is a Sweetheart edition. 
The Altoids can has the mortice cutting heads for the Veritas marking gauge.

Send me a PM if you see something you want.


----------



## August

What's the 2 item next to the left of the stone?


----------



## walden

They are for making round mortises for chairs.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cute hammer, walden.

August IS a sandbagger.

Spent about an hour getting the tenants pilot light to turn on. Pilot starter would spark. And you could hear gas coming out of the pilot jet but it wouldn't light, even with a lighter. I finally figured out that there was air in the line. Purged the pilot for about five minutes and she sputtered, then stayed lit. I guess maybe I should have hired stef's crew for help?

Pez: 1
Repairman: 0


----------



## August

Haha Pez

I'll take the veritas marking gauge


----------



## woodcox

Back in the day I bought the only Danzig cd that was on the shelf. Half live, half studio recordings. I didn't notice until I got it home that "Mother" was a bad live performance. I was playing it on my parents cheap home system and when it was over the player didn't load the next cd. If it detected more data on the cd it would keep playing intro mode until it found what it was looking for. On track 88 the the studio "Mother" was there. That player also found a hidden track on the "Nevermind" album. Really spooky track of Kurt molesting a guitar? and crying at the end. 
Edit: I remember telling that here before. Someone identified the endless nameless track. At least I'm consistent.


----------



## Tugboater78

My shop is a wreck, but I got some more electric run, some more paint, and a shelf installed. Keep finding more stuff I thought I had lost as I move things about. Miter station is, like most my projects, half done till I can get around to finishing.

2 more days home..


----------



## walden

August just snagged the marking gauge.


----------



## woodcox

What weight is the Warrington Walden?


----------



## TheFridge

Yall should watch the video of Glenn Danzig talking smack and getting knocked out. Pretty awesome.


----------



## jmartel

Damn, I was too late to get the marking gauge. Oh well.


----------



## walden

Tug just snagged the hammers.


----------



## August

Show me your garage work shop security device no guns which I like but no alarm also this my my alarms LOL


----------



## Slyy

Augster your pups sure are beauts. Hoping my new one finds some majestic looks as he gets older. Took him to the Dog Days fair today. Got shots and microchipped all for <$70!


----------



## August

Yeah bud I salute you in what you did for your new best Freind the pure black dog on mine I stole him 13 years ago where I go shoot LOl well I did 50%then the dog did the rest he jump in my truck LOl
Anyway like I always a dog will give you joy after a long days of work or they will give you ******************** and peeee in the shop buts it's ok LOL


----------



## August

Oh by the way I have 3 labradoodle dogs they are free but I'm pretty sure if there are takers it has to ship 
My wife let my dog from her cage anyway 3 months later I have this


----------



## Mosquito

Here's my workshop pictures… kinda devoid of tools at the moment, but that's how I wanted to keep it until I get some stuff done in there…


----------



## August

Congratulations MOSS
When did you move in? Nice size bud


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks! We closed and got keys last weekend (25th), and then moved almost all of our stuff in this past weekend. We still have a few odds and ends at the rental house, but probably only 2 car loads. A lot of stuff to put away before I start looking at the shop, but look forward to it.


----------



## john2005

^^Niiiiice!!!


----------



## woodcox

Cool mos! Looks like it's ready for a furnace.


----------



## CL810

Mos that space looks great! It's gonna be fun watching you make it into your shop.


----------



## Tugboater78

That's a cavern mos! A clean slate with infinite possibilities!

I'm jealous!


----------



## JayT

Nice space, Mos, though it's kind of cave-like.

First thing I'd do is install some windows. A shop needs natural light.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a full blown shop chub Mos. Im talking a full on thumper. Wanna check my pulse T?

Yea glenn danzig is a touchhole but ill be damned if that mother track hasn't stood up to the test of time. I don't think ive ever heard that hidden Nirvana track WC. There was a pretty cool hidden track on papa roach's first album too. I hate when I download those onto my ipod though. One of tool's albums has a hidden track, like # 100 on aenima and now ive got an assload of 1 second tracks that ive gotta go back and delete. Damn you maynard.

Started boring dogholes in the bench last night. After a dozen my shoulder is sore. Does anyone see why a straight grained oak dowels wouldn't work for dogs? Im gonna scoop up some of those push button jammies from LV that Walden had posted a while back. The bench accessory to do list is dogs, a widdle stick, a bench hook, and 2 shooting boards. Needs me some plywood.


----------



## August

hey all i posted a new project finally finish it ,.\


----------



## Mosquito

> Nice space, Mos, though it s kind of cave-like.
> 
> First thing I d do is install some windows. A shop needs natural light.
> 
> - JayT


That is indeed one thing I am intending to do. Thinking at least one on either side of the garage door. The garage door opens to the south, and here in MN that means that side gets quite a bit of the sunlight. The back is towards a bunch of pine trees and a private road, but may end up putting a window on either end, not sure on that yet


----------



## JayT

Figure out where you want your workbench to be and make sure to put a window there. Having natural light on my bench makes life sooooooooo much better than just fluorescents.


----------



## walden

That is a great space Mos!


----------



## terryR

Wow, Mos! You get all that space?
Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7Footer

Awesome shop Mos, no doubt about it - full chub.

August is a sandbagger. 
Dang Jake, that squirt of yours is really growing… 
August you got a lot of dogs. Cute pups, how do you ship a dog?

Mother, yeah it still rocks. +1 stef on that papa roach reference.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So nice Mos! I am happy for you man. 

Lots of dogs there August.

Such a cute pooch Jake.

Haha! I'll check your pulse anytime you need Stef.


----------



## Slyy

Chris that space is FANTASTIC!!! A little bit bigger than the spare bedroom for sure! Time for a full size splayed leg?
Congrats dood I'm stoked for ya!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys! I'll be eventually sharing the space between my computer case stuff and woodworking, so it will shrink a little, but not too worried about it. Much bigger than anything I've had yet 



> Time for a full size splayed leg?
> - Slyy


Maybe… I quite like the splayed leg bench


----------



## smitdog

Shrinkage is something that plagues all of us woodworkers Mos! Hey now, I'm talking about space shrinkage you sickos! I moved to a place with a big ol' 30' x 50' barn on it and the family swooped in so fast I barely knew what hit me and now it looks like a Habitat Restore, more junk from 30 plus years ago that nobody will ever use but refuses to get rid of it… burns me up and I'm too nice, better stop before I get myself all worked up…


----------



## theoldfart

The cherry godfather called yesterday and said I could pick up some stock 








Also 









And


----------



## walden

> Here are the rest of the tools I m selling.
> 
> The 1/2 inch threader is new old stock (NOS) and made in USA.
> The Translucent stone was only used once. 8×2x1/2.
> All of the screwdrivers are NOS. Stanley or Stanley/Yankee. Selling as a set.
> The drill is a NOS Stanley Hanyman.
> The Stanley 80 has 100% of its Japanning and is a Sweetheart edition.
> The Altoids can has the mortice cutting heads for the Veritas marking gauge.
> 
> Send me a PM if you see something you want.
> 
> - walden


So the frame saw hardware, marking gauge, and hammers are sold. Any other takers before this stuff goes on eBay at a higher price? I wanted to make sure to take care of my peeps before it goes to the bay.


----------



## jmartel

> so it will shrink a little, but not too worried about it. Much bigger than anything I ve had yet
> 
> - Mosquito


You should heat your shop in the winter. Should help with the shrinkage problem.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice shop space Mos. I'm going shopping at the surplus stores for windows for mine also.

Whatcha' making Kevin?


----------



## theoldfart

Nothing at the moment Duck. I have a friend who's got a barn full of cherry lumber and let's me take some periodically. In exchange he asked me to mill and resaw some English walnut. Seemed like a good deal.


----------



## 7Footer

lol, Mos with the low hanging fruit comment, very banker-like.

Next week my Pops is getting this huge award for all of the work he put in this year trying to stop the state of Oregon from passing a bunch of ridiculous rules for aerial applicators… He's being recognized at this banquet, and he has no idea, he thinks him and one of our customers are getting up on stage to do a question and answer panel… Anyway the organization presenting the award said they are gonna sneak me and the wife into the awards dinner, and they asked me to get some pictures of him…. Check these bad boys out. #oldschoolcool

The Chuck Norris days… sippin on a Blitz









Me at 9 months old, 4th of July '82









High School grad pic, 1970.


----------



## Mosquito

> lol, Mos with the low hanging fruit comment, very banker-like.
> 
> - 7Footer


Hey, just because I'm wearing cuff links doesn't mean I'm a banker!


----------



## chrisstef

I dig the old school shots of the old man. Whos the little girl picking her nose in the background? Hopefully the old man's effort bode well for the biz 7.


----------



## August

Yeah old photos looks much nicer or nicer to look at just the color of it just makes you remember then olden days.


----------



## chrisstef

So i get home from work and my kids runnin a 101 degree temp and had just projectile vomited. So i hose off all the barfed on clothes and whatnot. He lays down and rips off a half hour nap. Pops up, looks at me, says hi daddy, im captain america. Hes now been running around like nothin ever happened. What the hell? That cant be normal.


----------



## jmartel

So, a boat that I'm going to be doing a stability test next week is apparently going to be a new boat this year on Deadliest Catch. There was already a guy from Discovery there filming them doing modifications/repairs when I stopped by today.

God I hope they don't try to film the stability test. A) That would be super boring TV, and B) no one wants to look at my sorry ass on TV.


----------



## jmartel

Also, I found 7'er hard at work at his day job in the christmas tree department.

https://i.imgur.com/h1B76LC.gifv


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap ^


----------



## duckmilk

Where did your hair go 7'?


----------



## Slyy

Dang American Christmas Ninja Warrior!

7 I swear the 70's pics of my dad sport that same coif!

JTV put on a good pair of pants of the show and clean undies.


----------



## bandit571

Picture was almost like mine from 71…..before the Mil.Spec BCGs ( Birth control glasses)

I have some hedges out front….hope he doesn't mind the Poison Sumac in them….


----------



## lateralus819

Just ordered nearly $100 in sanding products lol.

10 lb box of rolls, 50 100G ROS discs, 30pack of belt sander belts and 50 600 grit wet/dry.

Excited to see how well Klingspor is. I hate buying small quantities of paper from the auto parts and home depot. Should last me a long time.


----------



## jmartel

Also,






Probably shouldn't watch it at work, though.


----------



## lysdexic

*read most of the 1000+ posts but still posting to get to the end…..

Mos, I'm so jealous of your new shop space. Another option to consider is replacing the top panel of the garage door with one with windows - since it is facing south.

Also got a new shop dog last weekend. Half border collie and half lab rescue….


----------



## theoldfart

Beautiful pup, should be smart as hell to. Miss my BC's.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Norris shots 7.

Nathan is immortal Stef, only answer.

Good gawd that is a cute pooch. That mix (collie/lab) ought to make for a fine companion.


----------



## Slyy

Nice doggie Scotty, hope you can get he/she to hang out in the shop with you a lot.
I tried a trial run with some doggie gates today in mine, new pup still wants to run around the front yard.

Also tills are coming along. Still deciding if I want to tack some distressed board on the back of the saw till's ply to hide it, or just leave it be?


----------



## lysdexic

Jake, 
Do you have any sketches of your till design?


----------



## Slyy

Scott I'll grab a pick in the morn!
Can't hate me too much when I do, not the best sketcher.


----------



## TheFridge

"She's just flicking it! Ow!"


----------



## Tugboater78

Sooo, i decided to take another gallon of mistinted paint ( local hardware store had 5 different, similar colors for $10 a gallon some time back) and paint the floor of the shop. I did a small bit the other day for ********************s and giggles and found that is hell of a lot easier to sweep up dust.

Should also give you a good idea of the size of the shop.. well the one i work out of most now..

Tomorrow is last day home for a while…

I also finished wiring up the whole shop today, when i get home i shall make the final full connections to 50A subpanel main panel of house. Currently running off a heavy extension cord.

Lysdexic that pup should end up being a great dog!


----------



## chrisstef

Youll like that kilnspor paper lat. Its good stuff.

That pup is cute as hell scotty. Way to get him into the shop early. He got a name?

Shop is looks good tugger! You put in some work bruddah.

Bored the rest of the dog holes last night. Well, one left to go in the vice chop but my brace bit decided it didn't wanna grab no more so ill pull it off and drill press it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your shop looks great Tug.

Congrats on the drilling completion Stef.


----------



## racerglen

Tug's gettin' it done..
Stef needs a new skill set, sharpening brace bits ?


----------



## chrisstef

Ha. Ive got the file, and can sharpen them, just not really well. That same bit managed to bore around 30 holes through 5" fir. The same thing happened where the spur wouldn't advance any further in a couple of the holes but I could tell that I was hitting pitch pockets or other soft spots. I just didn't think it would happen in a very solid piece of cherry.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Tug, your shop looks fabulous! The painted floor really pimps everything up a notch!

Jake, love the reclaimed panel! I vote for that.










^Me hiding under the bed…due to fly out to Denver tomorrow, and I hate planes! Last time I flew was 5 weeks after 9/11 and I was patted down at every stop. Hate it! I'm a hater. worry…worry…stress…stress…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am using a 3:2:1 mix to finish that gossip chair I picked up a while back. I went to rub it down to prep it for another coat but one spot was not full dry and it muddled up the surface. Will I be able to sand/steel wool that back out once it is dry?

I'd text Hog and ask but was hoping to avoid all his "is this normal" and "do I look hot in this" pictures that are involved when texting the big guy.


----------



## chrisstef

I think youll be all right T. Id scuff it and lay another coat or 2 over the top. Ya never know what kind of oddities will come out during a hog text.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks bro.

Joking of course…. B is solid, just didn't want to bug him.


----------



## duckmilk

Scotty, really cute shop pooch. Maybe you'll spend more time in your shop now 

Justin. that floor looks a lot better than I would have expected.

Jake, yes on the cover-up.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol @ HJ Cabin.
"Normally when someone receives one, they just hate it… But in this place - they die. "

Holy crap at me trimming the tree, that is awesome.

You should bother him Tony, the big guy is 'too busy' to pop his head in the ole State of The Shop door and say whats up now and then, he's borderline big-timing us… Even Scotty read almost 1000 posts. Gawd that dog is adorable btw, absolutely fuggin adorable, good for you man for getting a rescue, wife and I have been talking about that lately….

All this dog talk/pics are really striking a chord, yesterday was so tough, my Mom and Dad had to say goodbye to their Jack Russell of 12 years, she'd been really struggling lately, but she had a good run and is at peace now. Taz was a good dog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do bug him all the time 7, with abusive text. That would just have been a lot to type on a phone.

Awww, sorry man. Heartsick when a pet is gone. RIP Taz.


----------



## 7Footer

Abusive text, haha, I hear that though.

Yeah thanks man it's brutal. I'm gonna give them a couple weeks though and then try to get them to rescue a dog, I've seen a few jack russell's around here.


----------



## Tugboater78

My parents had to put down their jack Russel they got as a pup in '97last month. Could hardly walk, see, hear, and constantly staggered around in circles, would just just us restroom wherever she stood, and walk right through it.

Was a good dog.

Kinda lookin for one for the kiddos, but haven't found one yet.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear that 7'. Jack Russels are cool dogs.


----------



## 7Footer

Thx Duck, yeah they are, major little dog syndrome too, pretty funny how they never seem to realize how small they are. hahaha.


----------



## JayT

I've only been around one Jack Russell for any length of time and it was an idiot. A friend of mine had a juvenile delinquent JR that needed taught some manners, so I brought over my Brittany that had spent the first year and a half of his life in his breeder's home and was really good with the litters of pups. A couple hours of being tossed, put on his back, growled at, choked and otherwise dominated like bhog does to stef and the Jack was much better behaved around my dog. He was still a hyperactive pain for anyone else.

Not blaming the breed, just think that particular one had some serious dain bramage.

Lost that Brittany two years ago and still miss him. Best nose on a bird dog I have ever seen and super gentle with birds and kids.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear about the pup problems. Not to be a dbag or anything but every jack I ever met was an a-hole. Wifey and I have been debating getting another dog. Part of me wants to get a rescue, part of me doesn't. I think we'd really like a dog that sheds very little like a doodle or a sheep dog. Ive got a bit of a soft spot for Burmese mountain dogs too.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for all the compliments on my bitch. I'll let my wife know you like her.

I have had only one dog in my life and that was my German shepherd. I am pretty sure I posted a good bye to her on LJs about 3 years ago. The plan was to get another GS this spring until that lucky ass dog found my wife. I little disappointed that we aren't getting another GS.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is a d-bag.

That mix will make a wonderfully smart dog Scotty. I bet you'll be happy with her.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef and jayT are a couple of Toucholes.

That was their 3rd one. They are kinda crazy and high maintenance, but still pretty awesome dogs. I once saw my parents previous jack russell absolutely destroy a raccoon twice it's size in about 5 seconds, it was serious stuff. My dad and I were standing close to where it happened outside, my mom had opened the door to come out and ask us a question, and that dog walked out to the deck, looked in our direction and straight b lined towards us, went probably 50 yards in 3 seconds and jumped from probably 15 feet away from the fence, landed on the raccoon and suplexed the poor bastard to the ground and killed it in seconds.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet Pez has a similar story about one of his glory hole visits.


----------



## 7Footer

I think I remember Pez mentioning that he went through a phase when he was 'really into' glory holes….

Btw - Tony I'm really glad you gave up your music career and got clean. Big ups brah.





*Very NSFW lyrics*


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Yeah, those were some crazy days 7. I'm happy to finally be clean too, thanks for your support brother.


----------



## darinS

Must of got some of the better parts of each breed. Picked up a rescue couple three years ago, part jack russell, part beagle. Pretty chill dog.


----------



## chrisstef

Wasnt tryin to hate 7. That came across wrong man, im sorry. Losing a pet sucks. A hole or not 

Finally found my precious. 









Wasnt your boy brewin somethin similar 7?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cute pup Darin.

Stef is sensi.


----------



## walden

Sorry to hear it 7.

To all of you that bought tools, they all shipped today. Thanks!

I went on a great rafting trip this past weekend in Utah. A great group of people, good beer, and waves coming over the boat for two days. Can't beat it!


----------



## Tugboater78

Just buttoned up shop for a 3 week "break" to go earn some more cash.


----------



## 7Footer

Steffy is sensi… I knew you didn't mean like that, I didn't take it that way…No worries maeng.. Also I just like saying Touchhole, is that Stef original? Touchhole or Touchole?

Yeah my buddy makes one called Sweet Heat with scotch bonnet peppers and apricot puree.


----------



## woodcox

Good times at the bench. With all the warm up and practice cuts it's funny how you can choke when it counts. First set goes good then I reposition lower to ease vibration and forget how to saw! Easily fixed but unnerving anyhow. 









My three year old floored me. She was sitting at the bench doing her own thing and not asking what I was doing. She pointed out the only dovetails in a woodsmith rag, an advertisement for a CNC machine. I told her what they were like a month ago. So proud of her!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Its not an original. Touchhole i guess lol. Truth be told i hear most of the weird terms i use on jobs sites. My first foreman had a million of em. We had code for everything. Guy was a riot but certifiably crazy.

Hoovis - cigarette
Tj looker - someone watchin you work
Get the wrench - hit chick incoming
Bbt - (bill bob thornton) - *********************************** guy on site
Mass guys on site - someones wearin cologne

3 year olds are insane. Mine stuck his thumb in my ear tonight. Deep like. Daddy you got a hole.


----------



## duckmilk

I love this thread, thanks Stef! "Daddy you got a hole" don't tell him about you and hog.

Cute pooch Darin. A friend has one that is half jack russell and half chihuaha, not laid back at all, but a very loveable turd all the same.

Good times with your girl WC


----------



## Slyy

Cute little pup Darin.

Dubbya, I'd be hella proud of the young lady too!!

Stef that looks like some good beer, had some tasty Hatch beer in Santa Fe.

Scotty, sorry got caught up in an odd ball day at work here were my rather hastily drawn "plans" for the till








Dark lines are 2×2 framing and the cover pieces to attempt to hide the framing.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice pencil fella … Wink ^


----------



## theoldfart

^^ Jakes got lead in his pencil!


----------



## duckmilk

> ^^ Jakes got lead in his pencil!
> 
> - theoldfart


Begs the question…?


----------



## theoldfart

Are you asking when or how?


----------



## jmartel

Glory holes, you say?










Found on a hike last year.


----------



## duckmilk

> Are you asking *then* or *now*?
> 
> - theoldfart


Corrected it for ya ;-)


----------



## Tugboater78

Arrow s3 now on Netflix.. bugger gotta wait 3 weeks…


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry Kev, I just realized I may have been too obtuse. I was making a jab at you, only cause I love ya.


----------



## Slyy

Boys, boys…. There's plenty to go around. I'm a busy fella but I can make time for all of ya.

All the dog talk: gotta say, I love the hell outa my Corgi but it's great to finally have a full sized dog around the house. This sucker is hella smart and hella sweet and I'm not afraid I might break him and make the wife angry.

Speaking of, Mrs Slyy had her first dental extraction yesterday and she and narcotic pain relievers do NOT mix well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shed update.
.
.
.
Tonight I wrapped up some salvage plywood installation along the bottom 41" of a couple walls, where the 'nogging' is. To do is caulk and prime and paint of the ply. Looks better than totally open (and mismatched) framing.










Vehicle moves in this weekend, then I move on to other projects.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, then vs now is correct. Just working from a deficient intellect dulled with time!


----------



## chrisstef

Solid concrete work Smitty. Should last ya another 40 years.

How do you mean she doesn't react well Jake? Like gets all high and talks gibberish or what? Mighta been the time to try n sneak in some butsect.


----------



## AnthonyReed

We should all be so lucky to have such a fine shed Smitty. I really like the front edge on the slab. Thanks a bunch for all the pictures.

Hahah, you sad ba$tard Demo; "sneak".


----------



## Slyy

Stef, don't mean to bring up any of Tony's repressed memories, but it's not ruffee effects. Think extreme nausea and lethargy. She says it makes her hurt less though so that okay I suppose. She's not quite downed to attempt any funny business but did give her the good 'ol Angry Pirate once.


----------



## Slyy

Anyone encountered a "delayed" package before with USPS? That Boston Ranger 55 was supposed to be here yesterday, 2 day shipping, and normally all my USPS packages outa the Midwest go to OKC first then here. Not seen one go to Texas first….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Doesn't that involve a throat punch? I call bullsh1t.

Mmmmm, mmmm, mmm, the U.S. postal service; they are like magic in how well they can eff up a delivery.


----------



## summerfi

The Oxy's make me extremely nauseous too Jake. I'd rather endure the pain than take that stuff. Doesn't affect my wife at all though. I guess each person is different.


----------



## Slyy

T, figured you'd be on the up and up: shoot it in the eye, then Kick her in the shin you get the picture.

Yeah Bob, she taking Norco's now (hydrocodone and Tylenol), pain relief is good but hard to deal with strong side effects. Luckily I've never had to take anything more than ibuprofen myself.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ angry pirate. Arghhh.

I used to enjoy pharmys. They made my nose itch.


----------



## 7Footer

The fuggin angry pirate. lawl.

My wife doesn't like perc or vicodin either, says it makes her feel pretty f'd up… I'm a big dude though and oxy make me feel good, but I won't take em because they make me so effin constipated. That's the biggest thing with any pain pills, the lack of poo-ing, and I already have to take fiber supplements to stay regular… Is that TMI for you guys?

Sure, you just accidentally 'found' and stumbled into the Glory Hole on a hike last year, JHole….

Nice gratuitous pencil shot there Jake.

Stef - Good stuff…. Get the wrench, TJ looker, Hoovis… lol!
I got a buddy like that, took a while to understand what the hell he was talking about though, a bunch of his words have little or zero association with what they actually mean. lol…. 
Lagwell - Water
Luggers / gettin Lugged - Beers / drunk
Lats / Latmens - Nice set of boobies
J-nauts - boobies
Turr - Weed


----------



## AnthonyReed

Steady diet of meat, beer and cheese and you still have problems dumping? Who'dda thought.

Hahah… what language does your buddy speak? Does he have a connection for the words somehow, if you make him break it down? Turr? Fuggin' funny.


----------



## 7Footer

He started it with some of his buddies from college, he went to CWU (Central WA U.) but is from Harline, a tiny farm city west of Spo-Kompton.. He said they started as code words, but I'm not sure why you need a code word for water… He's a funny dude. I have another friend that him and I probably could've written a book called west-coast slanguage, and we could break down how all the words evolved.


----------



## ToddJB

Back in the 'ver.

Wife is in Vermont. She extended her stay to go to a work conference. It paid for her flight and the rental car - so we'll worth it. I'm still off til Monday hanging with the rugrats.


----------



## ToddJB

More pics of the rest of the trip to come


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, hope the trip went well, you got lucky with the rain .


----------



## ToddJB

Amazingly lucky. Only one day of rain in Boston


----------



## theoldfart

Looking forward to the trip report.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol at the code words. I always liked "cares" for boobies. Its an abbreviated form of knockers which evolved from notcares then finally to cares. Then of course there's the job site turtles, rain turtles and my personal favorite, the beaute knot. To tie a beaute knot you need something long, typically an extension cord and the new guy. Grab said extension cord and create two small circles out of the cord and hold them in your left hand. Then take another length of the cord and make a bigger circle. Tell the rookie to hold onto the big circle right around mouth level and you hold the smaller circles, one in each hand, right at crotch level. It comes out looking like a big dong … "Aint dat a fuggin beaute!"

Glad you dodged the raindrops Todd. Weather was lookin dicey as hell for a while there. Brave man holding it down with the 2 kiddos while the wiz kicks it in VT.


----------



## smitdog

I worked construction a little while for my wife's three uncles. They didn't have code but one of them had the weirdest backwoods hick accent and I have no idea where he got it. Maybe it was just the dain bramage or something? Sounded like he was literally talking through his nose… I felt like an idiot cause he wanted me to get him a "shane shaw" and I spent a half hour looking for something in the truck that I didn't have a clue what it was. Came to find out he wanted a chainsaw… yep, a chainsaw…


----------



## chrisstef

At least you didn't go for the bucket of steam. Or the beam stretcher.

All I can see when I read shane shaw is the guy from joe dirt trying to mutter out "home is where you make it".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come to find out he had a cleft-palate…. you insensitive ba$tard


----------



## 489tad

Stef I worked with a guy, when he was an apprentice he was sent all over the Scovill building to get a bucket of steam. Long walk.


----------



## woodcox

> Come to find out he had a cleft-palate…. you insensitive ba$tard
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Lol! I was born with a double one of those. :^=(


----------



## woodcox

I wAs sent around the yard looking for Jake brake pads.


----------



## chrisstef

So now im a sensi, insensitive, touchhole bastage. I can handle that but ya see what all the name calling got ya T. You offended woody.

Thats funny dan. A guy could get lost for a week in that old dungeon.

Jake brake pads are hilarious.


----------



## Slyy

Love No Jake Break signs. Figure they work pretty much like a Get Outta Jail Free card when I speed, or at least they should….

Mock up of the saw till minus the shelving, covered back panel = MUCH nicer.


----------



## TheFridge

Look, I'm from Louisiana and can't understand anyone that lives south of Lafayette. Pretty much swamp people area.


----------



## bandit571

Sent one fellow looking for a box of 3/4" Holes, and a Metric Cresent Wrench….

I happen to have a metric cresent wrench, says so right on the side…300 mm

Box of holes? Washers

one carpenter had a habit of chewing a pencil…..when he did get flustered, he light the pencil and smoked it…..he also would get drunk on a bottle of Pepsi…..falling down drunk…


----------



## AnthonyReed

No I didn't. Your projection will not work on me, you touchhole bastage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dig the till Jake.


----------



## JayT

Getting settled in for the evening's entertainment.


----------



## chrisstef

Tight seats for playoff baseball jt. Have a dog (one bite) for tony.


----------



## bandit571

My "Cardio" for tonight..









With a Stanley No.4, type 13 SW plane. Pine plank needed a bit of work to get things flat and smooth..









Was rather a bit rough sawn…..try plane and the No.4 worked thing down to flat..









Maybe tomorrow night, I can do the cardio on the other face…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

You said "tight seats".


----------



## August

It's my first time using this my Dad bought me the deep frying equipment and I use it alread and men in trouble


----------



## jmartel

My parents bought a deep fryer like that one year. That was a mistake. I think we all put on a few pounds from eating wings and fries and such for every football game.

But deep fried Turkey for thanksgiving is the best way to do it, by far.


----------



## Slyy

Agree on the fatty fat fat turkey. Father-in-law makes one heckuva Cajun spice fried turkey. Just remember Auggie: grease fire best out out with water, lots and lots of water (so the mother-in-law says).

Errrrrr, ummm be safe okay?


----------



## byerbyer

Nice seats, Jay. Wish the game had turned out better for the Royals.


----------



## chrisstef

We deep dry 3 turkeys on thanksgiving … for 6 people. Everyone goes home with enough for a weeks worth of sammiches. It's a love affair without a doubt august. If you can find a stainless pot instead of the aluminum ones it opens up a ton more options as well.

If you wanna have a real good time, get good and liquored up and pour a little beer in it. Then stand back. And don't do it on concrete, toss a piece of plywood underneath.


----------



## theoldfart

^ sounds like the voice of experience.


----------



## Mosquito

We also have a deep fryer, but we have yet to use it to deep fry anything. We have an annual family friends get-together at the cabin, and we use it to boil about 2-3 dozen ears of sweet corn, works great!


----------



## smitdog

Hey Stef, you ever deep fry a duck? Don't have a deep fryer myself but I bet all that duck fat would be scrum didley all fried up like. You guys are making me hungry, looks like it might be an early lunch day…


----------



## smitdog

Lol at beam stretcher, that one would have got me when I was a noob, but I think the bucket of steam I would have caught onto.


----------



## terryR

well, Denver looks a lot like Atlanta and Boston to me…tall buildings and lots of people. I'm ready for the country already!

Here's something I've never seen before…










...blame it on the wife, she's in charge of travel plans!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Expensive digs Terry.


----------



## terryR

Wives have different priorities, I suppose?
Our 10th Anniversary.

I would've still chosen a drill press!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a nice time, stay out of trouble.


----------



## walden

Terry: Take a day trip West on I-70. It's a beautiful drive and Denver will never look like Atlanta to you again.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet baby jeebus. For 1500 a night they could have at least got the placard straight. Don't let scotty see that, his OCD will be off the charts.


----------



## jmartel

Yes, but what's the hourly rate? Do they charge more or just take the $1500 and divide it up equally?


----------



## JayT

> Terry: Take a day trip West on I-70. It s a beautiful drive and Denver will never look like Atlanta to you again.
> 
> - walden


Yep, just stop before you get to Rifle. Get out there and your region of Alabama will seem heavily populated by comparison.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, you're in the hood?

Anniversary aside if you've got some time let me know and I'll see if we can figure something out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wtf are you talking about JHip?


----------



## chrisstef

I think he's trying to rent Terry and his room on an hourly rate T. Jheartshapedjacuzzi.


----------



## jmartel

Jcoinoperatedbed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JNeedsSomeTouch.


----------



## 7Footer

I think he's talking about hourly rates for prostitutes… you know, Tony, the whores…..
"Christ's sake, once during the war I visited a prostitute and my life's been a living hell ever since…" 
^+5 points for the sauce.

Lol @ the drill press, at least you're doing the anniversary proper Terry!

Todd wants to rent Terry too..


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I think he's talking about hourly rates for prostitutes… you know, Tony, the whores….." - Exactly, thus the JHip designation.

No sauce.

"Todd wants to rent Terry too." - So a banker and a farmer walk into a bar….


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaha.


----------



## chrisstef

Also no sauce. And im effin starving. Hoping for some habanero beer and shop time tonight. Ive also accomplished nothing at work today and I mean nothing. I might happen to fall into a hitachi sliding miter saw though. Finally shut down our lead division for good and its time to swap the lead van to a demo van. Chock full of gear.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

When all you got is a right you best be able to throw haymakers with it ^. Splendid showing. That's amazing.


----------



## Mosquito

But just think of the left hook they could have, if they wanted.

Was that politically incorrect?

Whatever, Friday!


----------



## ToddJB

Best. Day. Evrrrrrr.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh hell yea ^. In a run dmc shirt none the less. Dad of the year award locked up brosif.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd is the BEST!!!


----------



## jmartel

Awesome. Little dude looks pumped.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, guess he forgave you for going away! Great pics Dad.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Todd, have no clue where you live. Spent today hiking around Garden of the Gods rock outcrop near Co springs; very cool spot!










Looking for farmland to buy tomorrow! Man, this place is better than Alabama!


----------



## terryR

> I think he s talking about hourly rates for prostitutes… you know, Tony, the whores…..
> "Christ s sake, once during the war I visited a prostitute and my life s been a living hell ever since…"
> ^+5 points for the sauce.
> 
> Lol @ the drill press, at least you re doing the anniversary proper Terry!
> 
> Todd wants to rent Terry too..
> 
> - 7Footer


whores? on my anniversary trip? doods! Trying to get rid of me? You know my wife is into butchering!


----------



## duckmilk

Great pics Terry. Todd lives on the south side of Denver.


----------



## terryR

> I think he s talking about hourly rates for prostitutes… you know, Tony, the whores…..
> "Christ s sake, once during the war I visited a prostitute and my life s been a living hell ever since…"
> ^+5 points for the sauce.
> 
> Lol @ the drill press, at least you re doing the anniversary proper Terry!
> 
> Todd wants to rent Terry too..
> 
> - 7Footer


whores? on my anniversary trip? doods! Trying to get rid of me? You know my wife is into butchering!


----------



## 489tad

Todd the boys a natural with the elbow on the door!


----------



## 7Footer

No no Terry - Jmart wants the whores. You're just a thoughtful hubby on a special anniversary trip hoping to get a new drill press out of the deal. Jmart wants to corrupt you.

Great pics Todd!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I'm in Englewood, just south of Denver, near-ish to 25. Will you be spending most of your time in the Springs area?


----------



## duckmilk

State of the shop dudes!
Tomorrow, I get to move all this stuff off of this 25' section of wall.










Then on Sunday, I get to install 3 of these 3' x 3' windows in said wall.










Next, I get to move all of this stuff off of this 18' section of wall.










Then, I get to start framing walls for a real shop, finally! Will try to keep you updated wiith pics.


----------



## Pezking7p

Posting to get to the bottom. I'm behind.

Somehow got over served at home. The chisel is soooo cute.


----------



## terryR

^nice!
Todd, sorta playing it by ear, but mostly looking for a place to live. COS is great, but we'll see Denver again on Sunday. Bud, will knock on your door one o these friday nights! Thanks a ton for the offer!


----------



## Pezking7p

Hey I take exception to the glory hole comments. I left those days in my past and besides, that was in my experimental days.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, enjoy and good luck tomorrow. I look forward to your impromptu stop-bys


----------



## jmartel

Steak with a roasted garlic & cheese butter and homemade onion rings. Damn good meal if I do say so myself.


----------



## DanKrager

When you're all grown up you get to play in the garden with BIG toys.
















I wish I had gotten a picture of it (I know….it didn't happen) but spent most of the day looking for 5 bolts to reattach the rear wheel of the closest combine. What luck…no hoses or electricals torn and nothing but the bolts broken. Once the correct bolts were located, it took about an hour to fix it. Gave the operator quite a jolt. Last year he rolled the combine. Ya, you heard it right. ROLLED a combine!

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Tipped I can see, rolled would make a great YouTube clip.

2nd 1/2 of trip photo dump competences now.

Couple more wedding shots

College crew










Some more of the building

Massive electrical panels as big as me



















Decent view of the marital room. Note jackshaft










On the drive from Boston to Maine picked up some old friends - who were bored waiting on us and had and iPad










Day after wedding exploration of Portland



















On the drive from Portland to Acadia we made a couple hours stop here










And a bit out of order, but on topic, a few days later we stopped here




























In which I picked up a few mentionables










But enough tool talk, am I right? Back to the trip

View from our campsite




























Hiking in Acadia














































Ankle held up like a champ



















Sea










Fancy dinner










Less fancy dinner










The Gent on the left was the son of the Hulls Cove owners. Heir to the Mecca of vintage tools.

Also, for Walden, while in Boston we went Walden pond.










Replica of HDT's cabin










Shrine of the OG cabin site










K . That's it for the trip - I think. HUGE thanks to Kev. He made endless great suggestions. MVP fo'sho. 2nd runner up goes to Walden for some good insider tips.

And since I've been back here's a sneak peek of a current project


----------



## walden

Love it Todd! Thanks for the pics. I have a book that has the plans of the original cabin. Good stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, glad it worked out. Great campsite, where'd you hike?


----------



## Tugboater78

A wonderful mornin, waiting for harbor tug to bring us some barges.


----------



## chrisstef

Killer tour todd. Hope you enjoyed the east coast.

Rolled a combine??? Whoa. No bueno.

Smoke. On the waaahhter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome pics!


----------



## Pezking7p

"Harbor tug."


----------



## chrisstef

Its all about the scenery ^.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Its all about the scenery ^.
> 
> - chrisstef


Have to enjoy the scenery to help forget that your crew is all male.

"C'mon Justin, it's your turn in the barrell."

Started lifting again this week for the first time in about 3 years. Little girly weights but you gotta start somewhere.

Also, all the boards for the drawers in my entertainment center are slightly cupped, about 1/32". It makes it hard to mark and cut accurately. I'm really struggling about trying to make them work vs remaking all the boards.

Also, my search for a used router table is plagued with skil and craftsman router tables, all for waayy too much, too.


----------



## 7Footer

Hahahaha, it's your turn in the barrel.

Awesomeness Todd. LooKS like a fun trip!

I made some shavings last night, it's felt so nice. Decided to try and flatten a couple pieces of cherry that I resawed, my trusty 722 autoset was Killin it.


----------



## Slyy

Spammers are hittin it hard today!

Awesome pics Todd! That had to have been one heck of a fun trip. 14" lion and some pig stickers?

Wife has absolutely agreed to a future NE tool trip. God that woman is awesome!

Todd, gonna have to figure out what that Stanley is for, cool project no doubt!

Oh man, rolled combine would be hella scary, down a steep grade? Otherwise how'd he do it?


----------



## jmartel

Someone on a local FB motorcycle page found a bunch of stolen bikes that were stashed on the side of the road. Effing thieves.

Also, I picked up a new lens for my camera in prep for my trip to Ireland next month. Good stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

The deuce deuce makin nice shaves 7!


----------



## jmartel

Went down to help make sure that no one took the bikes back. Cops showed up and 2 of the owners got there and took their bikes back. The 2 scooters I think had to be towed and impounded though.


----------



## bandit571

Hey Chris,,, block the spammer…old Nyuk-nyuk, then he/she/It won't come back around here…

Boxing day, sold five planes and a brace on the FeeBay!! Might be enough to pay the fees…..


----------



## chrisstef

Good call bandit. Im on it


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, yes, it's hard to imagine a rolled combine on the prairies of IL. However, down here, there are some hellish washouts at the bottom of a slope, and as he was turning around to avoid the wash, the tires lost their grip on the greasy clay and he just slid helplessly over the edge. No one harmed, and when they set it upright, the grain auger had taken the brunt of it. Snapped it off and crumpled it like tinfoil, dented the sides in but with a new auger and a little body work to get the "fenders" out of the belts and chains, finished the season! Clean pants of course!

These things get really top heavy with up to 600 bushels of semi-dry corn.

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Flipping Combines = No Fun.

Big finale for the shed today, here's today's starting point.










Prime and paint surround, sealed at the bottom with caulk. Walls cleared of shelf brackets (not needed anymore).










Vehicle moved in! Done!










New roof, rafters selectively replaced, new facia board and gutter, new window glazing, interior finishwork, and new floor. Huzzah, good for another half century + !


----------



## bandit571

Note to self…..must let concrete slabs cure for 14 days BEFORE driving a car or bigger on it…...tends to crack it up….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Geez, it was eight already! Never heard anyone say 14! Seriously?


----------



## bandit571

yep..and, it will continue to cure for another 14 after that to reach full strength. We'd send out pour samples from each job, they had to sit in the lab for at least two weeks, before the FIRST test was done, then another two weeks to do the other test. PSI Testing, to "prove" the slab met the spec….4000 psi to 5000 psi.

Did a lot of factory floors,and foundations. We'd cut and seal the next day, too. Control joints were sawn, sealer was sprayed on.

On them bigger floors (450 yards a day pours) we'd dowel the one slab to the next day's pour. LARGE steel rods, about 1-1/2" diameter, were coated in a red (nasty) grease. They were stuck through the forms at the middle of the slab's height. Next day, we could remove the dowels if we needed to, to strip the "road forms" off. Otherwise, we left them there, formed up the nexr pour, and buried them in concrete. That way, the two slabs could "move a bit" as they shrank. The pins kept the joint level. Joints between slabs and aprons just got regular rebar. But, we added an expansion strip in the joint. Concrete nails to attach the foam (inside) or asphaltic (outside, water-proof) to the slab. rebar stuck through. Apron buried the rebar. Apron stayed attach to the slab that way.


----------



## Slyy

Never heard the 14 days either.

Well my Ok State Cowboys had luck on their said again and pulled off a big wing against WVU to go 6-0! Go Pokes!!!
In other news after several hundred extra miles, my Boston 55 finally came in








And after some minor fettling runs like a charm. 
Also was not surprised by the condition the package arrived:








What really irks me though is how my mailman (who normally delivers packages to the front door) left it like this








Guy is an absolute p?$$y for not having the balls to bring it to my door and ring the bell….. Taking a trip to the Post Office Monday to give them a piece of my pissed off mind.

In the meantime, was able to finish the first till








Worked out pretty well, needs to be populated with tools still. Also gonna have to do some overhead light rearrangement.


----------



## woodcox

It looks a bit brighter in there Smitty, nice work.

Interesting flatwork info bandit. That concrete is a man eater though. My uncles and cousins do water tanks. Most of them are pretty busted down in one way or another.

I've been slowly putting a little tool tote together these last few days. Muppet moment happened when I cut the side wall shoulders a half inch too short.










So I chose to shorten the bottom pin board to make it up and get rid of the worst joint gaps to start fresh. I ended up cutting some of my tightest to date without any fitting. A good trim and a couple slivers needed upon final assembly but, I'm happy with them.









Mos, I went back to marking pins with a pencil and they got a little tighter. Your comment made me try it again.

I left the half pins a little fat because I thought the bottom of the tote will likely be banged around some. I will make the handle from hickory but I am not sure of it's profile yet. Leaving with the family for Vegas on Wednesday, hoping to have it at least assembled before we're off.


----------



## chrisstef

Good lookin till jake. May wanna think about another kerfed board at a lower level for panel saws n whatnot.

Lovin the dt 's woody.

Panel question - back bevel on a #6 if i wanted to pair it with a shooting board?


----------



## Pezking7p

Smitty, that is amazing. You have cranked out an amazing amount of work into that building and it's paid off!

Bandit, thanks for dropping some concrete knowledge on us. I love how much experience and knowledge we have in this thread.

Jake the Snake - And we are surprised that the USPS is failing? LOL. Sadly, he probably delivers that way because his boss is too much of a wiener puss to reprimand him in any way. He'll placate you and then never say anything to the delivery driver. Hopefully I'm wrong.

Woody, I love that first pic. The lighting is great and it reminds me I need holdfasts. DTs looking good mang.

Chrissy, IMO, a steeper angle leaves a nicer finish on end grain, so I would say a small 1-3 degree back bevel would be great. But it needs to be sharper than a low angle to take a good bite and prevent chatter, so keep that in mind.

Taxes completed yesterday. My first married filing. Holy crap what a huge refund. My mind is blown. Related: wife asked me to turn up the hot water heater yesterday. It's been on the fritz since we bought the house in 2013, but I rebuilt it when we moved in and it's been working well-ish (one thermostat does not make great contact with the tank) every since. Well, when I pulled away the insulation to get at the thermostats, I noticed the lower insulation was moist…not soaked or really even wet, just moist. Makes me think the tank might be leaking. So I started looking at a hybrid water heater today. They seem great, though the newest GE model only came out in January so it's not well-vetted. Old model has some leak issues, but so far the new model seems OK. Huge potential savings, especially in my area where it stays warm and my basement stays warmer.

Cliffs/TLDR:
-Water heater definitely on the fritz. Needs replaced in the next 18 months.
-Hybrid water heater can save me something like $200/yr in electricity.
-$350 rebate for installing this water heater (but i have to pay a professional to install it…this chaps my ass)
-Hybrid water heater not well-vetted, potentially risky buy in the long run. 
-Strongly considering using some of my refund to buy one of these.

Any of you guys heard about these hybrid water heaters? Thoughts?


----------



## JayT

> Panel question - back bevel on a #6 if i wanted to pair it with a shooting board?
> 
> - chrisstef


Definitely not. For shooting end grain, lower attack angle is better. The 45 degree angle of a standard bench plane works fine if sharp, but you don't want to increase that angle with a back bevel.


----------



## 7Footer

Strong work there WC.

Jake, till looks good man!

Pez - Our water heater went tits up right at the end of 2014, so we put the GE hybrid water heater in… We got a $500 rebate in Oregon…. I also went on ebay and bought a 10% coupon for BLowe's. The savings is definitely there, I keep our water way hot, like 130 I think, and our bill still went down a solid 20-30 clams a month. Even when we had a house full of Brazilians the electricity bill was no more than it was before we replaced the water heater. The only thing that is a little bit of a pain is setting up the drain line… I bought this one


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, Mr. 7'. That's exactly the unit I'm looking at. Did you have to have the unit professionally installed to get the rebate? I'm reading that I have to get the professional install to get the rebate, which probably costs as much as the rebate so I guess it's basically free installation.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol. Whoops.


----------



## chrisstef

For sale: one allegiance to the kc chiefs.


----------



## JayT

^ At this point, I think you'd have to pay someone to take it, Chris. Those last minute losses really hurt, Ouch!

I think the only thing worse this season is being a Nebraska fan. I'm not ready to sell my Husker allegiance yet, though.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant wait for uconn hoops season.


----------



## 489tad

A few pics for JBlock. No up skirt photos for the rest of you perv's. Couldn't find any dudes wearing a dress.


----------



## chrisstef

Good thing selfies arent permitted around here ^


----------



## bandit571

Do, do,do…looking out my backdoor…









and out the backgate…









Somewhere near N. Detroit St, and West High Street…...









Leaves be a-turning…slowly..


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, just spent the afternoon raking and shredding Autumns debris. Colors are quite good here now.


----------



## Tim457

> For sale: one allegiance to the kc chiefs.
> 
> - chrisstef


Try being a Lions fan. There's not much worse.

Go Blue though.

Jake that till is pretty nice, but don't you think it would be easier if it weren't on it's side?

Dan: Doh!


----------



## jmartel

Colors here have gone from the mountains. They were good, but then a big wind storm came through the other day and took them all out.

Took a little hike up to a favorite lake to test out the new lens on the camera. Not perfect, but it's a lot like my favorite lens on my old big DSLR that I used to have.


----------



## bandit571

Seems I have a brass medallion, 13/16" diameter..Warranted Superior with a large eagle ( with a shield, and some arrows) and it has a split nut. I have nowhere to use it, as all of mine are newer.

Medallion needs a good home…anyone???
PM welcome…


----------



## racerglen

Excellent pix Jmart ! Pleased with the combo I'm guessing ?


----------



## terryR

Dan, I feel your DT pain…










...good news is I don't think we can make that mistake again!

Nice photos, guys! I'm afraid I took very few while in Colorado. Luckily we found some dirt roads with minimal cell signal…and plenty of land for sale! Time to get serious about re-building this 140 year old home for re-sale! CO is calling our names, I even bought a Rockies baseball cap…gotta switch my allegiance from the Atl.Braves.

Speaking of fan allegiance, it took DECADES of patience for Atl to pay off! Such a shame they didn't capture more WS titles!

Smitty, just move the Jeep outside where it's more happy, and fill your spot with stickered lumber!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Smitty, impressive abilities and results. Nice of Bandit to set you straight on the cure times.

'Atta boy Jack. Great shots Todd, wonderful camp site.

So, did you punch the postmaster Jake? Till looks sweet.

The dovetails are excellent Woodcox. Have a good safe trip; don't drop the mortgage payment on the craps table.

Dan capturing the elusive Lego in the wild.

Hahah…. I've done that too Pez. Hope you get the water heater sorted out with no issue.

What is grainy effect you are using in your photographs JAnselAdams?

Thanks for all the pictures guys.

This little girl (Jack Russel Terrier) was in my office the other day and said that Stef is an asshat:


----------



## terryR

Holy crap! Another 2 thumbs up for my wife!










I've wanted one o these Bridge City Tools combo squares for years…showed her this guy on eBay a couple of weeks ago. And she bought it!

My 50th B-day is Halloween, and I gave her my wish list last month. I can't actually TOUCH he combo square till the 31st, but we had to open the package to check for safe shipping today. Awesome!


----------



## Slyy

> I think the only thing worse this season is being a Nebraska fan. I m not ready to sell my Husker allegiance yet, though.
> 
> - JayT


Oh man I feel pretty bad for the Former Big XII'ers in Cornhusker land. It's been rough for them this year.

Just happy to get to 6-0 even if a few were pretty lucky. Defense wins games though and the Pokes have been doing well there. Plus any weekend where OSU moves up 6 spots and the sooners drop 12 is a good one in my book.

Great pics too guys, I'd go out and grab my own but prairie grass doesn't really change much, lots of red dirt though!

Edit:
T, waiting till class is done, then gonna stare into his blank emotionless uncaring face and say things that won't be heard. I'll feel better though and that's the important thing: I have feelings damn it!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful. Congrats Terry.


----------



## jmartel

The photo hosting made the pictures look very grainy and oversharpened when I sized them down for this site. Looked better on my computer. But I bumped up the contrast, clarity, and added some sharpening for the full size versions. Plus I think I overdid it a bit. Been a couple years since I last messed around in photoshop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"....then gonna stare into his blank emotionless uncaring face and say things that won't be heard…" - Magnificent.


----------



## groyuti

[No message]


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah okay, thanks JPhotoshop. I though it was the new lens.

I know nothing about manipulating photos (other than their size); I just drop my pictures straight on here from my phone.


----------



## jmartel

Well the new lens is definitely sharper and a hell of a lot better than the old one. So that might have a bit to do with it. But I may have overcooked it a bit as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Got a bunch of dogs cut up and fit last night. They'll be getting the Walden treatment with bullet catches from LV this week. I ended up having to run a block plane all the way around them to get em to fit. I think I like them better a little misshapen, gives em a little more grab in the hole. Bench hook is complete and the shooting board wont be far behind.

Very cool pics jmart.

Bridge city square …. nom nom nom.

There's also a complete 45 in original box for sale on the craiger. $200. Im tempted. Very tempted. Might just have to short that wedding present for my buddy on Friday lol.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> For sale: one allegiance to the kc chiefs.
> 
> - chrisstef


I feel your pain. I have been a Chiefs fan since 1968, and have a feeling this is going to be one of "those" years. I see many of my FB friends whining about Alex Smith, but from what I have seen that poor guy is just trying not to get killed back there. Our offense might as well call themselves Jamaal and the Turnstiles.


----------



## chrisstef

Its been a long time since it hasn't been one of "those" years CB. Ive been a fan since '91 (ish) and it hasn't gotten any better. Ive never done it but I might be packin it in for the year and reevaluating my fanhood in the off season. Losing JC on top of blowing the game was like putting whip cream on a pile of $hit. I hate to say it but that might be all she wrote for our stud RB. The only person I saw out there with any fire was Marcus Peters and Maclin. I just cant take the boneheaded stuff that goes on with that team. From the front office to the front line I swear there's not a functioning brain cell.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jeep is a lighter vehicle, it stayed on the 'crete. 14 days too long for this purpose. Hope it cracks -if it does- 30 years from now, when I don't care.


----------



## Tugboater78

What a view…









Headin upriver a few miles above Point Pleasant, WV..


----------



## TheFridge

Well, it's about time to pull out the brown bags at a Saints game again.


----------



## walden

Terry: That's a nice combo square. I have a couple of their adjustable squares and love them.

Great photos Jmart.

Cute puppy T. I have no doubt the puppy said that…they are usually a good judge of character. 

You know you want that 45 Stef…


----------



## Slyy

Original box, complete is hard to turn down on the 45 Stef. I'm still after any blades for mine, kicking myself for missing out on a complete late model one for $80 last summer.


----------



## JayT

Jake, I might have some extra cutters for a #45. Picked up some at an auction a couple weeks ago, along with the plane body. Planning to keep the body so I can have two set up at the same time, but I'd be willing to part with any cutters that are duplicates for ones I already have.


----------



## chrisstef

Cut and fit 10 dogs last night. Question … theyre a good snug fit right now without installing any of the bullet catches but I feel like they should be a loose fit so pushing them up and down would be easier. Whats the boards opinion? Also what is the opinion on adding leather to the faces of the dogs? Ya or nay?


----------



## theoldfart

Not the voice of experience here but if they stay where you set them I'd leave them as is. As for the leather probably depends on the hardness is on the dogs and your work.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks OF.


----------



## ToddJB

Snug fit now will probably lead to jammed fit in the summer


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe just use them as is and discover what your work style will demand. Their construction and/or their modification is not a big undertaking; let it ride and observe.

Suck it and see Stef…..


----------



## chrisstef

Mighty true Todd. The 3/4" holes I bored in the cherry vice jaw accepted the 3/4" dowels without any modification. The 3/4" holes I bored in the DF top required me to plane down the dowels. Same bit. Kinda odd but I could fathom the holes in the DF didn't go perfect straight and that causing the binding but who knows.

I think youre idea is right on T. Ride it out and see how it goes. I did cinch a board up and do a lil face planing last night for giggles. It's a good feeling to be able to easily work all the board faces without all types of effed up contraptions.

No sucking tony. Its only Tuesday. See me Thursday afternoon and we'll see how the week went. Golf Friday morning (hopefully no rain) and a wedding in the evening. Ill be rocking the tux.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I agree with Todd, you're heading for a sticky situation, but 'trim later' is also sound advise.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A tux is fun stuff.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, maybe try waxing the dogs? Might make it easier to move up and down. Or use your HJ skills and sand around them a little bit to open up the clearance slightly.


----------



## chrisstef

You don't want me to test out my skills. Ill have em whittled down to a pencil in no time. But a lil sanding may do the trick to make the action a little smoother. Much appreciated on the insight girls.


----------



## duckmilk

Stiff the buddy and get that 45 Stef. Also, the bench dogs can always be slimmed up later.

What is the most useful size for a shop log?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol im about to duck. Fugger is complete.

Shop log …. id say about 24" around. Big enough to be rolled but heavy enough to stay put. Most importantly you want one that'll listen and enjoys a good beating. Tony might be able to hook ya up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can make introductions, yes. The rest is up to you.


----------



## chrisstef

This battle of the trolls may prove to provide some humor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tickle your a$$ with a feather.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill try anything once.


----------



## duckmilk

What about height? I have a dead oak tree that needs to come down and i could save a length for a log.

Edit: It's about 15" diameter at the base.


----------



## ToddJB

18.75", Duck

Stef, can you imagine living life around the folks that get so upset at DKV and friends? I just don't get it.


----------



## duckmilk

I read part of that thread and had to quit. Thanks Todd.

Shop update, got the 3 windows installed. Now the wife suggested I replace the smaller 2×3 window on the right with a 3×3 window to match the others. Makes sense since that side is the view of the lake.










Hopefully, I'll get that done tomorrow if I can get enough helping hands.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Duck. Huge space! I bet that made a big difference regarding the before and after light amounts.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant imagine it Todd. If the interwebz gets you that worked up you got issues you need to sort out.

Hell yea duck. I wish I could get some more natural light into my basement shop but no such luck for me.

I did find out that were trashing around 2,000 6500k light bulbs that will fit my shop fixtures. Gonna be like a surgery room in there.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks, yes it does make a big difference in the amount of light. I'll add 3 more 3×3s in the interior walls plus a walk-in door with glass in the upper half.

You gonna pick up about 500 of them Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Ha. No not that many. Ill grab what i need to relamp all mine and probably enough for replacement of each.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a major savings right there Stef. Good for you man.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, you better put on some shades and sunscreen.

Duck I'm with Stef, my shop is in the basement. If the leaves don't block the light then the snow does. Just put up my first LED fixture.

There's something about Deek that drives other trolls nuts. And he knows it!


----------



## chrisstef

I wish more of you guys were closer. Id be doling out fixtures and bulbs left and right. Aside from the metal, we've got to pay to recycle the bulbs and ballasts.


----------



## chrisstef

What the …


----------



## AnthonyReed

They are proud of their educated rubber clad digit?


----------



## walden

Anyone own the large Lie Nielsen router plane? Thoughts?


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, glad for the haul of lights. I need to replace a bunch of 40 year old fluorescent fixtures in my shop. What do you suppose the shipping to ILwould be on say six of those dudes?

Have you ever heard of "light tubes"? They are basically aluminum "stove pipes" highly polished on the inside. They will direct outside light very efficiently and have made a world of difference in my family room and a "bonus" room over my garage where there is no wall space for windows. If I could get a ceiling in my shop, I'd put in a bunch of them. There isn't much loss in a 20' run, terminating in a bezel that diffuses the captured light and seals the tube at the bottom. The top is a domed skylight. Trivial to install. Can read a book in my family room during a clear sky full moon without any other light.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

I'm glad I have a saw stop for my Japanese saw.










Just a scratch.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Anyone have any idea what wood this is? I've never seen anything like it. Isn't it gorgeous? A local tree that I wondered if it was black locust. I could identify it for sure as black locust or not if I had seen the tree. I almost forgot, I have some known black locust…I'll have to compare it. It's not real hard and dense but kinda porous like mahogany and a little stringy. Lots of cracks that I was able to "conceal" with dust and epoxy. In the mean time, what does the esteemed panel think? 

















DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, wipe the blade off. Blood will corrode it. DAMHIKT

No clue as to the wood species but the color and grain are fantastic.


----------



## terryR

> Anyone own the large Lie Nielsen router plane? Thoughts?
> 
> - walden


Yes, love it. Solid as a rock.
However, the Veritas looks more versatile since it can hold inlay blades.


----------



## terryR

> Anyone own the large Lie Nielsen router plane? Thoughts?
> 
> - walden


Yes, love it. Solid as a rock.
However, the Veritas looks more versatile since it can hold inlay blades.


----------



## Mosquito

^ so nice he had to post it twice


----------



## terryR

Swear I didn't do it, Mos….

Looks great, DanK!

No clue of species.

My what a big lathe you have!


----------



## SASmith

Dan, honey locust?


----------



## jmartel

Walden, I don't own the LN, but I have the LV router plane. Haven't used it a ton, but I can say that I do very much enjoy using it when I do.

Dan, I've got some nasty scars on my left index finger from one of those saws. Like I said, I'm injury prone.


----------



## Slyy

> What the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Chris, my guess: a dick doc.
One of the residents I work with has PRIAPSM as his.

Man alive the trolls and their food, it's like they both just can't stay away from each other!

Duck, that shop is looking nice, natural light is the way to go, I'd go 3×3 on the corner window especially since we're hiring you out for the work.

$584k home on sale about 6 miles from me, 3800 sqft shop, 4200 sqft house. A boy can dream huh?


----------



## DanKrager

Turns out it's black locust. The known trunk is on the lathe now and it looks the same where peeled. It's a 17" lathe over the ways.
DanK


----------



## walden

Thanks Terry!


----------



## chrisstef

Bench hook, bench dogs and shooting board complete. #6 needs a bit of work to get er runnin right but the bench is fully outfitted for work. No prize winners in the bunch but the function is there.


----------



## Slyy

Noice Stef. Utility is the name of the game.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yay demo!


----------



## ToddJB

Super awesome bowl, Dan

Looks like a good set of users, Stef


----------



## woodcox

Nice stef. Is that a dust chute you cut in to your shoot? I forgot that detail with mine. While your at it, you can make supporting board for long work. I just laminated a couple scraps from the build as tall as the upper deck. Now that I'm thinking about it, I should have made it the same size, tall/deep with a fence, as my shooter to pull double duty as bench hook too. Meh.

It dry fitz, sans handle profile. Futzing with details took longer than anticipated.


















I scaled back the dimensions by a third to suit me.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice tool tote woody. Is it pink or is it just my phone?

Yea it is a dust channel type thingy. Just a kerf of the saw blade wide. Stole it from scotty's design.


----------



## terryR

Sweet tote!
Love the bead on the sides, and the chamfered top edge.
Worthy of a signature IMO!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Woody, it's looking great! A tote build is climbing up my list of to-dos, yours is an inspiration.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Demo! Glad to see you getting outfitted.

Oh I like that Woodcox! Bead, bevel-topped sides, and profile of the ends (typed this before I read Terry's comment, so two justifies a consensus). Sexy, like the Banker in his wrestling leotard.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

No speedo. Leotard for its nipple accentuation.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I couldn't find one of the million dollar man in a unitard. Virgil on the other hand may have gone with the single nipple freedom outfit.

Ohh and new word of the day …. douchepickle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

In a car. The girl new.

Muggy heat, sticking to one's own leg.

No matter your wiggle.

No difference your leg adjustment.

Your shifting is for naught.

No polite escape from the consuming nuisance.

Sitting, grin perched on the mouth, thoughts of rewards to come, still nothing distracts from that discomfort.

Tribulation.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Douchepickle" - I like it.


----------



## chrisstef

"Logjam"



> In a car. The girl new.
> 
> Muggy heat, sticking to one s own leg.
> 
> No matter your wiggle.
> 
> No difference your leg adjustment.
> 
> Your shifting is for naught.
> 
> No polite escape from the consuming nuisance.
> 
> Sitting, grin perched on the mouth, thoughts of rewards to come, still nothing distracts from that feeling of discomfort.
> 
> Tribulation.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## AnthonyReed

> "Logjam"
> - chrisstef


----------



## Slyy

State of the shop









Been loosing about a pound of driveway a week every time I mow, blowing it out into the road. A little bit wider and a bit smoother for the rolling tools like jointer, table saw and miter saw too.

Also Puppy is almost at his 4 months mark


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. You gotta crew doing that?


----------



## Slyy

Oh yeah, just sit back and watch. Tear up/inspection happened yesterday while I was in class.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. Our walk way needs some serious attention. Its made up of like 4 different materials some concrete, some, brick, some block, some stone - it's a hot mess.


----------



## Tugboater78

Stickshifts and safetybelts, bucket seats have all got to go
When we're drivin, in the car
It makes my baby seem so far..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Jake. Such a cute pooch.

".. Its made up of like 4 different materials some concrete, some, brick, some block, some stone - it's a hot mess." - Sounds cool actually. Why the hate?

"..It makes my baby seem so far.." - I talk about not being able to covertly get my junk unstuck from my leg and Tug spins it all romantic-like.


----------



## TheFridge

JMart, the blade that came with the your track saw is trash?


----------



## ToddJB

I can't find a pic of it, T, but it's pretty hodge-podge. Aesthetically I'd like to have brick the whole way back, but it's a b to shovel in the winter. When we redo it we might go with a colored crete.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Cut and fit 10 dogs last night. Question … theyre a good snug fit right now without installing any of the bullet catches but I feel like they should be a loose fit so pushing them up and down would be easier. Whats the boards opinion? Also what is the opinion on adding leather to the faces of the dogs? Ya or nay?
> 
> - chrisstef


I know I'm probably way late, but if they're snug when new, they are going to jam at the first sight of dust in the holes. Make them so they are slightly a little teeny bit loose, but still stay if you let go of them.

Also, I cut flats on my dogs, and haven't had any issues with marking boards. I find if you clamp very hard with the dogs it starts to deform the clamped board anyway.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I wish more of you guys were closer. Id be doling out fixtures and bulbs left and right. Aside from the metal, we ve got to pay to recycle the bulbs and ballasts.
> 
> - chrisstef


When I first set my shop up I got some nice T8 fixtures from work, 4-bulb jobbers. I wired them up and the damn things wouldn't even fire. I fooled around a little bit and then found out they were 277 Volt. I thought maybe it was a weird 220 or 240V conversion. I was wrong. 277 Volts is what you get off a single leg of 480V three phase. I had to throw the fixtures away, and that was hard to do where I live.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Stickshifts and safetybelts, bucket seats have all got to go
> When we re drivin, in the car
> It makes my baby seem so far..
> 
> - Tugboater78


A lot of good cars are Japanese.

Work Work. Trying to fight the good fight. Someone ran a forklift into a beam so hard that it cracked the steel frame which holds the forks to the mast. He said "I just bumped the pole". Suuuuure you did. Bumped it doing about 6 mph.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hodge-podge can be cool but I have seen enough of your vintage infused shop that I trust your eye for the aesthetic. Never considered shoveling, that makes utility/function trump.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks fellas. The pink hue is from a nearby torchiere lamp. Funny how many of those things, usually with their shades missing, you see in shop pics. It has been a fun project so far. Going out of my way to try new techniques and hone the basics. I wanted to spokeshave the curves but even skewed, my little 53 wouldn't quite get in there.

My remedy for keeping the sun off my junk as we roll south.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Towel might raise suspensions on that first date.

Stef invented the towel technique.


----------



## TheFridge

Pez, you could always get new/used ballasts for a flourecent fixture.


----------



## jmartel

> JMart, the blade that came with the your track saw is trash?
> 
> - TheFridge


I wouldn't say trash. But it's not that great. Most of the blades that Grizzly ships with their tools aren't very good. The Freud is worlds better. That being said, I built the walnut entertainment center with the stock blade. I just did a very shallow pass going that was only about 1/16" deep before making a full depth pass to prevent chipout.

Edited to add: The Freud blade plus my modifications worked amazingly well. This crappy plywood I'm using now chips if you look at it wrong. I got absolutely zero chipout on crosscuts with this setup. Highly recommend taking the hour to do the modifications if you have the saw.


----------



## jmartel

Stability test is done. We will see if my ugly mug appears on TV or not. The camera guy followed me around a few times while I did my boring thing.


----------



## bandit571

Tablesaw now has a bid on it. Might just sell later…

BAD DAY for Vertigo…....I am making a Weeble look rock steady…..and that is just while I'm sitting down.. walking is getting to be an adventure anymore…..about like a fifth of Wild Turkey weebles…and I haven't had a single drop?

Younger days…...I'd had a girlfriend to keep the sun off the junk…..just saying….


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit is this a chronic thing or just a weird day?


----------



## bandit571

Weird day at the least…..last three anyway…

Balance has been a problem since mid April, when they remove everything in the right ear…..inner ear too.

Some days are better than others….today isn't one of them….

Might need a seat belt for the computer chair? 5 point harnass????


----------



## ToddJB

That really sucks.


----------



## TheFridge

> JMart, the blade that came with the your track saw is trash?
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> I wouldn t say trash. But it s not that great. Most of the blades that Grizzly ships with their tools aren t very good. The Freud is worlds better. That being said, I built the walnut entertainment center with the stock blade. I just did a very shallow pass going that was only about 1/16" deep before making a full depth pass to prevent chipout.
> 
> Edited to add: The Freud blade plus my modifications worked amazingly well. This crappy plywood I m using now chips if you look at it wrong. I got absolutely zero chipout on crosscuts with this setup. Highly recommend taking the hour to do the modifications if you have the saw.
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah bud I plan on modding it as soon as I get it in a week or so.


----------



## jmartel

Other people have reported that the Oshlun blades have been very good at only $20ish a pop. But I figured since I was getting paid for this job and all of my other blades are Freud that I'd go with a proven blade.


----------



## chrisstef

Jacks really growin up lately


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. What a weird shot


----------



## August

Need help yes or no?


----------



## DanKrager

Just for the record, and because of SASmith suggestion of Honey Locust, I did more homework and was able to confirm from "official sources" what I thought to be true. Honey Locust tends to have a lighter over all tone to the wood and in the fall its leaves truly look like honey. The thorns can be up to 20cm (not mm) long (yikes!) and are extremely hard and sharper than most needles. They are covered with a waxy irritant that burns for a long time if you get stuck with one. Easily penetrates the thickest part of a tractor tire. Indians used to use them for sewing needles. Black locust has more dark streaks and often the pith is very dark. The thorns are shorter, 2-3 cm at most like on my logs, just as waxy and sharp. Growth rates (rapid) and density (tends to be soft) are roughly the same and the mature heights relatively close. They grow fast and don't live very long for a tree. I've turned three nice items out of these black locust and they are so pretty I'm gonna hafta rescue a few more trunks from a field row being torn out.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.

Truck for sale already, Auggie?
DanK


----------



## JayT

> Growth rates (rapid) and density (tends to be soft) are roughly the same and the mature heights relatively close.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Really? I've worked with both locust species a little bit and wouldn't call either soft. The grain tends to be pretty straight and to me at least, it's easier to work than oak because of that, but it's still a very hard wood. According to Janka ratings, black locust comes in around 1700 and honey locust around 1600. That's harder than maple, ash, white oak or almost any other commonly used North American hardwood species.

The thorns, on the other hand, I can confirm. The area I deer hunt in has both locust species, as well as Osage Orange (hedge), which also has nasty thorns. You have to be very careful walking in and what you grab onto.


----------



## Slyy

Auggie, Doege stepside dually and brush bar gets my thumbs up if that's what you're asking.


----------



## ToddJB

Elbow deep in kid puke. Yea me.


----------



## JayT

^ Sorry to hear, Todd. Quit letting them catch glimpses of stef's nightlife attire, it's enough to turn even strong stomachs.


----------



## Slyy

Oh god, why did I check this thread right before bed??


----------



## Tugboater78

Pulled many a honey locust thorn out of tractor tires when i was in my teens. The only path up out of our tobacco fields was lined in them.

He's racing and pacing and plotting a course..


----------



## Tugboater78

I didnt know she had that GI Joe Kung Fu grip..


----------



## smitdog

MY EEEEYYYYYEEEEESSSSSS!!!!

He packed his lunch but why didn't he put that Vienna Sausage in the bag too???


----------



## chrisstef

Dude is giving them chuck taylors a bad name JayT.

Kid puke sucks Todd. Mine barfed for the first time last week and I cant even begin to explain how scared I was laying next to him in bed awaiting a puke explosion directly in my face. "please don't puke, please don't puke." Baby spit up is one thing but full on power pukes are nasty.

It a hammer down kinda day. Gotta wrap up the week so I can gallivant with the boys before the wedding tomorrow. Breakfast, golf, lunch, get dressed, get my boy hitched, party, leave, party some more.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Work hard Stef; I'll keep an eye on these guys.


----------



## bandit571

That is not his/her (??) 's lunch…..them are knee pads in there…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Sounds like the voice of experience.


----------



## Slyy

Bandito was a military man, many ports of call as it were.

Concrete pour finished yesterday, the fella came out with the Absolutely hellaciously loud concrete saw to section up the slabs. Holy Jesus did I mention how loud that thing is? Fellas saw the vintage tools hanging out in the garage shop, two of them mentioned that they had some "old tools" I might be interested in. The gang leader said he's got a "big old cast i'rn scroll saw, that'll take both of us to move" that he said he give me. Seems like some driving and a couple six packs of thank you are heading some of their ways. I'll report what I find.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks T.

Burn!

Demo saws are stupid loud. The big ride on saws are even louder. Probably the reason I now wear ear plugs when I run a palm sander. My ears are sensi.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, that scroll saw could be a gold mine or a heap o' shyat. There were some wicked cool cast iron scrollies back in the day - some even had some really rad CI bases too.

Here's a Yates American










Or, better yet an Oliver!










My favorite looking one though is the Walker Turner










I have one of these (without the base, sadly) that is unrestored. Should be an easy clean up though.


----------



## Slyy

.yeah, no clue what it'll be Todd. He just said he thought it was turn of the Century. I've still got the 40s Craftsman 24" that I need to finish in the shop, but contrary to my wife's beliefs, another couldn't hurt!


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, thanks for checking on the Janka for locust. I was so enamored with the ease of cutting on the lathe I never thought to question the "relatively soft" indication. And since it does grow rapidly, that sort of confirmed the "softness" in my thinking (Ha!). But it is cherished around here for firewood and it does make rather good fence posts I remember. Cherished for firewood partly because it is usually not required to split it. It makes beautiful stuff though!

I sure hope you come into some "you suck" deals. Sounds promising. Funny how stuff turns up sometimes.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Took fiances boy to cracker barrel for 6th bday supper last week. ( his choice oddly, and all he wanted to eat was mac and cheese). Behind our table was a collection of woodworking tools, i shook my head, and said "what a waste". Future FIL was with us and he looked at me and said " i am pretty sure i have a couple of each of those in my barn, maybe we should take a look soon" i smiled and said that would be great. Fiance shook her said and mumbled about having more tools.

His barn is huge and packed full of old stuff, may be a fun experience..


----------



## ToddJB

That sounds like a dream, Tug.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, sounds like exciting dumpster diving ahead for you. Good luck.


----------



## SASmith

Dan, I sawed 4 or 5 locust logs last year. Now I am not sure if I have black or honey.
All gave my mill a workout. Grain like oak. Kinda orange in color. Thorns 1 to 5 inches long.


----------



## JayT

Scott, that description sounds more like honey locust to me.


----------



## SASmith

JayT, that is what I am thinking now too. I was told they were black though. No leaves when I got them.
Not that it really matters, they were free.


----------



## JayT

What's the end grain look like? Black locust pores will be packed with tyloses, similar to white oak, while honey locust will not-the pores are not quite as open as red oak, but close.

The color is a dead giveaway to me. I've never seen black locust with orange tints, more tan to reddish-brown, while the pieces of honey locust I've run across all have a pink/orange tone.


----------



## SASmith

JayT, Open like red oak.
Honey locust it is then.


----------



## SASmith

Ordered some funky trusses for my brother's garage today. 29' long


----------



## Slyy

Oh hell yeah:









No idea what kinda teeth I'd want on it but damn it's sexy!


----------



## chrisstef

Sharp ones ^

Nice pre 1917 there jake! My favorite backsaw style.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Woodwerks is for gheytards.


----------



## theoldfart

oh, pshaw you big red hunk!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Are you referring to this fine specimen?









He must work out.


----------



## theoldfart

oh geez, the screen just broke :-(

Stretch tights ans phuphu combat boots, that's our boy!


----------



## Slyy

Haha, holy spandex! How do ya keep from getting a panty line?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. Prepping the ladies for my snowboarding prowess.

This is the woodworking I'v done of late. 









Your welcome.


----------



## theoldfart

Great, the guy goes from A&C to DPW in a few weeks time.


----------



## lateralus819

Heres a great tip. Im building a cabinet for a bunch of sandpaper I bought from Klingspors. There is so much. The problem is the ply I had wasnt wide as i wanted to accomidate the 12" rolls in either directions.

I had a look at the fabric it's made on and it looks eerily similar to muslin. The benefit? It will rip a continuously straight line.

If you order a bargain box from Klingspors and end up with the 12" rolls don't worry. Just measure to the middle, place a fingernail and rip it till the end. i ended up with so much sandpaper and a lot more room too.



















I left the duplicate grits the full width incase I ever do need a wide piece.


----------



## chrisstef

You need to get up on some lunges with that saggy a$$ booty. No definition at all. Try lulumons and some spanx. You ratchet.


----------



## titinkodariah

removed


----------



## bandit571

Hey Stef….you know what to do with this POS Spammer, right?


----------



## Slyy

Link seems legit. I'd click it, when my LJ's account is hacked the worst they could do is post a picture of me in my snow leotard.


----------



## jmartel

Barrel full of liquor is standard fishing equipment, right?


----------



## ToddJB

Cross post:

Biggest lesson I learned from this restoration is levels are really hard to photograph.

Stanley 30 Adjustable Level





































The main vial is still intact but the two fronts were missing. Need to find clear (not yellow/green filled) replacments. Any ideas?


----------



## terryR

Todd, sweet restore!
eBay usually has vintage vials. If you don't succeed, PM me.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet jobber Toddles! Yeah getting the whole thing screened ain't easy. That thing has some pretty wood and brass. For the vials, I recall someone mentioning an EBay seller who has NOS and new cemented clear vials, don't recall the name but I think Bandito mighta been the one who mentioned it.


----------



## terryR

Hate it when I make stupid mistakes…

yesterday, building a 'coffee can forge', was SUPPOSED to fill this container with plaster, wait till firm, then remove the turned wood from the center; thus producing a hole in the center of the forge.










But, I decided to walk across the road to our house and wash my hands to remove the plaster from underneath my fingernails. By the time I returned to the shop, 12 minutes later…










Damn! Solid as a rock!

Start over? Or remove the wood the hard way?



















only took an hour.

I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## JayT

Was that a "Doh!" moment, terry?

(Note to self, Google up "coffee can forge")


----------



## bandit571

Note to self: wrap wood item in plastic to make it easier to remove later from plaster…

Spammer seems to be leaving…...wonder what it will come back as? And…what movie they will be pushing this time

Maybe the one about a Devil, and a Mrs. Jones????


----------



## terryR

^wanted to bang my head with a hammer!

lil forge is impressive thus far. heats 3/16" steel to orange in 6 minutes.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Are you referring to this fine specimen?
> - BigRedKnothead


Where is the bleach!? Some things just cannot be unseen.


----------



## ToddJB

> Are you referring to this fine specimen?
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> Where is the bleach!?
> 
> - CB_Cohick


Don't worry, he bleaches it regularly.


----------



## ToddJB

Vials from eBay, sweet, I'll check it out


----------



## DanKrager

Hope you find the vials, Todd. Every Stanley level I've ever been around had either a light, tight grained wood like maple, or old growth walnut. What you're showing looks to me like old growth American Black Walnut. ABW tends to be fairly red-pink-purple in a super tight grain pattern much different from the more recently grown stuff. I've seen levels with mahogany (or a close sub) but the grain is more porous than I can see in you pics, and was long and stringy looking. 
What ever it is, you're making it look nice.

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Dang Terry, glad you got the stubborn fella out all right! Can't wait to see what you're gonna make with the forge!

Level I did a while back kinda has the reddish hue not sure what wood


----------



## Mosquito

> only took an hour.
> I won t make that mistake again!
> 
> - terryR


I was thinking just drill 1 hole as large as you could through the middle, and then burn it out lol

Looks sweet, I still want to try making one myself, good to see success from someone here


----------



## terryR

Jake, I have a few vintage levels, one is cherry. One is rosewood. Others are unknown reddish wood. It's all good!

Gonna use the forge for heat treating at the moment. No other supplies.

Mos, I sure thought about burning it out! I've burned a few bowls with coals from the fire (quickest routing method using primitive tech!), but it was too hot outside. I chose the boring method…while standing in front of the A/C.


----------



## Mosquito

haha, don't fault you for that one bit


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, what's are there advantages to this method over the fire brick method?


----------



## DanKrager

Hope you find the vials, Todd. Every Stanley level I've ever been around had either a light, tight grained wood like maple, or old growth walnut. What you're showing looks to me like old growth American Black Walnut. ABW tends to be fairly red-pink-purple in a super tight grain pattern much different from the more recently grown stuff. I've seen levels with mahogany (or a close sub) but the grain is more porous than I can see in you pics, and was long and stringy looking. Don't remember seeing a cherry one. They must have used quite a variety of known stable woods. 
What ever it is, you're making it look nice.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I don't know what it is. I'll get a pic of the grain tonight. The only place it's really visible is on the bottom and it is super tight.


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, great minds run in the same gutter! I was just researching making a forge and found the tin can method very enticing. I made a couple bowl gouges from some drill rod, but only one of them "took the treatment". I must not have been able to get the tool hot enough…remember struggling with that. These forge thingys look like they would solve the problem! Don't know why I'd need it because friends have rosebuds that would melt them into puddles! They're 12 miles away, so convenience is a factor. 
DanK


----------



## terryR

Only fired it up twice so far, Todd, so no expert. But the ones I've seen on youTube perform nicely. My firebricks never seem to create a decent chamber…could be user error! LOL!

I guess one advantage is my bricks are 1" thick, and the refractory in this can is 3" thick.










This can is so heavy, it holds the fuel in place. That lets me leave the torch in place and use 2 hands for dealing with hot stuff. I never did drill my bricks for some reason? So I suppose I didn't use the bricks to their fullest potential? The darned pigs constantly knock over the square pile of fire bricks anyhow…not a good system at our place. 

I'll just keep this can forge in the shop, and carry it outside for a slow burn.

Ordered a 5' hose for bulk propane tank this AM; no such animal in the nearest HomeD.


----------



## terryR

Dan, you're lucky to have experts nearby. I was planning to ask for a proper forge for my B-day, but after finally watching the videos of this can in action…I'm try to save $350!

That might pay shipping on an anvil?
LOL!


----------



## jmartel

What's the metal form that you're using to hold the plaster? Looks like a fan housing maybe?


----------



## terryR

It's a stainless container that used to have a hinged acrylic lid.
$10 I think from wally world, but no idea where the lid has strayed?
#10 can is the usual culprit.
trash cans, too!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm curious to know how that works also Terry.

Here is the forge that I set up:










I stacked the bricks up so that the torch just rests on the ground and the nozzle rests in the slot that I cut. I have the back side partially covered with another brick to retain more heat at that end. Although I have used it quite a bit, I feel that I am not getting enough efficiency out of this design.


----------



## jmartel

I want some metalworking stuff, but unfortunately there just isn't much space for now. I've already maxed out the garage, pretty much. And I don't trust welding in there with all of the wood and dust. So it will have to wait a while. A forge like that I could probably do in the driveway, so it might be doable.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, this looks great, and I'd love to make one! Do you have an article around making one? And the one thing I see that might be a cause for lack of heat, is on the few videos I've watched they put the flame port at the front angling to the back and up. This allows the flame to have a spiral action throughout the whole cylinder, as appose to hitting the other side (or the work piece), and then try to dispense to all the sides. This might not make a real life difference, as I've not done anything like this, but it makes sense to me when they describe it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh that is very nice Todd! You do awesome refurbishments.

So cool Terry.


----------



## Tim457

Very nice levels Todd and Jake. Am I right that you removed the brass to clean it up and then replaced it? I do remember someone posting a link to a guy that specializes in level vials, but I can't find it in my bookmarks.

Can forge sounds like a great idea.


----------



## chrisstef

Tuxedo. Been dribkin. Fire alarm. Not my fault. Party on wayne. Party on gartg.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, for me, yes, removed brass. And actually replaced most of the wood screws as they had been replaced by random screws over the years. Found the ones that I presumed were the originals, went to ACE and bought matching zinc ones and then soaked in vinegar for a few days to dull the shiny coating. Turned out pretty well as I had to look for pitting to tell the difference.

I'd be interested in the vial link, if you come across it.

Stef, (d!ck) pic or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tugboater78

[removed]


----------



## DanKrager

Tug, are you drunk? What ARE you thinking!

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Am I the only one wondering what the hell happens at gorilla glue between 3:00 and 4:30 pm??? Do they just shut down and wait for 2nd shift?

I wish I had a full metal shop. I used to want to blacksmith really badly but I was so poor then. I made a hook, once.

Stef, take a selfie and post nao!

Spent all freaking day to make this. I swear if there's a way to screw up a dovetail, I did it today. Twice.


----------



## johnstoneb

Nice looking dovetails. When doing dovetails lay things out as if they are going together. Then mark them top and bottom front and rear on both sides and each corner make them A&A, B&B etc. Then you won't mess up quite as often. DAMHIKT.


----------



## terryR

Todd, not sure if this will work, but I saw the lil forge on youTube here:






I angled the flame a bit so it spirals around, but in one spot. Will try your cool idea!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Terry I'll check it out.

Quote from the boy as we wrestled in the yard tonight.

"I will destroy you, Daddy. You will still be happy and still be my Daddy, but I will destroy you"


----------



## Pezking7p

> Nice looking dovetails. When doing dovetails lay things out as if they are going together. Then mark them top and bottom front and rear on both sides and each corner make them A&A, B&B etc. Then you won t mess up quite as often. DAMHIKT.
> 
> - johnstoneb


I learned that lesson the hard way. I wish I could say it was only twice. Added to the list is to mark the waste. And double check everything above before cutting or chiseling anything. Dovetails are seriously hard to correct mistakes on.

Todd, that is awesome. You make me want to have kids.

You guys are too good for the ol' hair dryer and rusty car wheel forge?


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, remember, you get the cute highlights. Not an accurate account of a day in and day out.


----------



## Slyy

How I imagine Stef posts to LJ's the rest of the evening:









Absolutely nothing special but may have picked up my first real-life woodworking job. A buddy's wife wants a twin size bed something like this








Not high class design but it's a start. About have the lathe setup so might get some practice but will likely use a combo of shop and pre-made sections. Suppose we will see how it goes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sly, no shame in buying turned legs from Osborne wood products or the like…..then making the rest of the piece.

Smitty asked about our high speed rail defect detectors awhile back. I got to ride in this one yesterday. Kinda fun. Sorry, no pics of the inside allowed.









"The ultrasonic vehicles are designed to "look" inside rail to detect flaws unseen by the human eye. An internal flaw may be caused by a poor casting or metal mixture."

For a mere 8.5 million, you can have one too!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like a Winnebago.


----------



## chrisstef

Im a zombie. Sorry bout the selfie requests. They let us back inside and i was able to resume my intoxication. Here's the best i got










Dont care if its sideways. Kids gymnastics party at 3. Pass the aspirin.


----------



## theoldfart

looks like a one-eyed pirate to me!


----------



## terryR

Winnebago?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Tugboater78

[removed]


----------



## chrisstef

Probably should have kept that one on the boat tugger lol.


----------



## Slyy

> looks like a one-eyed pirate to me!
> 
> - theoldfart


And angry pirate I'll wager if you kick him in the shin.

LAWL Tug, she shouldn'ta spilled the cereal down her skirt.
Red what kinda speed does that thing get along working? Can't imagine too fast.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, I like the Winnebago look.

Tony, blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla yada yada Does the coffee help? I do not miss that stuff.

Tug, your meds need adjusting, TMI dude.

Stef, yup.

Back to the shop.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol, Stef.

Tony, WHY? Work or pleasure? What do you really do? Are you HR for an all female architecture firm?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pez it was the panel for this month's Friends of San Diego Architecture lecture.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## terryR

Nice, Barney.

I can handle you guys' lewd and crude postings…
but I've noticed a LOT of the photos are of MEN.

What's up with that?


----------



## terryR

Cool, Tony, very cool!


----------



## Tugboater78

[removed]


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Tug trying to fill hog's vacant shoes?

Gearing up for the Cubs game. No better way to do it than to turn a baseball bat with my best buddy.


----------



## Tim457

> I d be interested in the vial link, if you come across it.
> - ToddJB


My googlefu almost failed me, but I finally found the link. Andy (Cl810) said he bought from them.
http://www.ebay.com/usr/lfeehery1956

Haha about the comment from the spud and the observation that it's not all fun and games.


----------



## Tim457

Artful piece Tony. Does it represent the repression of the woman covered by the cup or her Electra complex through the tall object? Ok I'm reaching.

Haha Terry. Usually those types of ads held back a little more, but that Rigid one didn't.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Pezking7p

Lol @ the shark in a teacup.


----------



## 7Footer

Lololol, was this where you took the "San Diego Women in the Architecture Professions" after the meeting? Please tell me more about this meeting and why you were there… I'm hoping it was not work related and you were just wandered in to pick up chicks.


> - AnthonyReed


Stef the blurry selfie is classic! Hope the wedding was fun.

Awesome bat making with the mini Red.

Funk yeah Jake.

dt's look money Pezzeroni.

Terry I dig the Winne too.


----------



## woodcox

We clicked off 800 plus miles since Wednesday. Crisscrossing the strip have my knees and feet hating me. We lost the minion for ten minutes at bassproshops. The other bad parent found her trying to saddle a stuffed lion on a floor below where she was last seen.










Finished shaving the handle down to size on my tote. It should be ready for glue tomorrow if time is permitted.


----------



## Tugboater78

[removed]


----------



## chrisstef

Up earlier than the rest of the house. Shhhhh.

The hot carl w/ bacon is amazing. Id love that slat hanging in the shop. Very cool picture tour as always bud. Thanks.

Nice work rojo. Id be rootin for the cubs if they werent playin the mets. Ya think you can turn me a 32/29? Ash prefferably.

Missing minion, aisle 4. Great lookin toteski.


----------



## chrisstef

I need an outfeed / assembly table. Anyone got any stuff they could / couldnt live without on theirs?


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, mine is almost the heart of my shop. I followed the wood whisperers guidelines, which is basically a torsion box top on a big ass cabinet.

Likes:
- it's huge (though smaller than Marc's design, it's as big as I thought would fit my shop)
-it's on all casters so I can move it around very easily
-huge quantities of storage
-doubles as an out feel table
-it is almost flat enough to use as a reference.

Wishes:
-I wish I could see the top drawer handle, but the top overhangs too far
-I wish it would cozy up closer to my table saw (the motor gets in the way). I realize this is in conflict with #1 but I would prefer it over seeing the top drawer.
-Better shelving in the cabinets. They are mega deep and with only one shelf stuff gets lost in there, though in one side I keep all my power tools and nailers.
-beefier drawers. I didn't really know how to make drawers so they are kinda chintzy.
-definitely put the hardboard top on.

I love my assembly table a lot. I would make it again in less than a heartbeat.


----------



## chrisstef

Great insight pez. Can i get pics bud? ^

Im thinking ive got space for a 3'x5'. That should butt it right to the back of the tablesaw against the rear rail and be the same width as the top. Melamine glued to some 3/4" (7footer) ply for the top for 1.5" thickness (me) was where i started but torsion box sounds interesting.

I know donkeyballs about making cabinets but i got lots of pocket screws that say different.

All suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Pezking7p

Do the torsion box, but use 1/2" plywood and don't make it how Marc says with little pieces nailed in between.  Use a dado stack to cut the pieces with a bridle joint type thingy so all the pieces slot together. Much faster assembly. Pocket screws are the way to go! Abuse them however you can.

I wouldn't personally do the melamine top, too slippery. I like that I can clamp to mine and use the jig saw or pound on stuff, but that's just my preference.

You gotta beg for pictures. On your knees.

Ok I'll cave.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol puhhleeesseee.

Ive got some things rattling around in my head that im gonna put on paper and your pic helps. Im
Thinkin 3 "separate" cabinets all ganged together with a torsion box top. Top drawers, open shelving with hinged pegboard (maybe) doors.

Wheels are turnin.


----------



## chrisstef

+ a 3" thick torsion box top.


----------



## Tugboater78

If i ever get a shop big enough to make a good outfeed table i would probably do a mike merktz (sp?)/ ran paulk inspired one. Jays custom creations did a full size, which may be a bit much.

Had a few memes show up on my fb wall and thought i ahould pass them along…


----------



## ToddJB

Nice designs. I think when I construct mine it will have an area for those longer cut offs that are too short to put on the rack.

Totes baller, WC.


----------



## 7Footer

Hells yeah that handle is pimp, W.Cox.

Stef, you know that I'm a full 7/8", don't sell me short bro.

It rained overnight, and there are suppose to be showers here today.. It's honestly weird, I'm not use to it anymore. It has rained maybe 4 times since july here.. Was gonna do some more yard work today but I dont know if I'm prepared for it yet. lol. Wifey is working today, might get a little shop time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7 it's just a monthly meeting of the Friends of San Diego Architecture group and that happened to me the subject of the lecture. Horrible, it was. Sounded much like how Kevin described it. Most are much better lectures.

There was a walking tour following the lecture. We met at The Courtyard to begin the tour, S&M restaurant has a small satellite location there.

Looks great Woodcox.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- My outfeed is patterned after this one in FWW (page 17)

https://www.finewoodworking.com/assets/downloads/FW1281_WorkshopSolutionsVol2_Download.pdf

I doubled up ply for the top…. and no it didn't stay as flat as a torsion box. But ya. A space to store your crosscut sled is the best part of this design.

I've since built some other shop stuff in this method. Don't even need pocket screws. Just big ol' washer-headed screws. I used cabinet hanging screws.

Anyway. Might give you some ideas.


----------



## ToddJB

This just happened










- for $150. Doesn't really even appear to be used

I'm pumped


----------



## Pezking7p

Used air compressors: you know you're not the first, so there's probably plenty of lube left.


----------



## Slyy

Nice catch Todd.

Nice box Pez.

Nice box Stef (think you know the one).

T, sounds like you had some fun,maybe pictures were great.

Talked with one of the wife's friends who makes leather goods about getting a roll for chisels and another for the brace-bit augers. I've seen some of here work and she has a pretty good eye, we will see.

Also, recently hit my 3rd trip into a multiple of 11. Got the wife on board (for now) to see wether or not my genetics (pasty European + Native American) is going to allow me to maybe have some man hair on my face for once, always been a clean shaven fella not given it a try before. Not a lot of majestic beards in family photos but we will see.
Also The Martian is a great flick, to give it a look.


----------



## Tugboater78

What? No facial hair? Yeah mine doesnt grow well either, too much of that Cherokee runnin in me blood.

Fiance has a vousin who does leatherwork, does good work. Asked him a couple weeks ago about having him make some sheathes for my block planes for my toolchest. Never occured to me to ask about tool rolls.. good idea.


----------



## jmartel

I can grow a mean neckbeard.

And +1 on the Martian. Saw it yesterday in 3D.


----------



## ToddJB

I wanna see it. I like space movies. Though I hate 3D. So I'll save those couple extra bucks.


----------



## woodcox

Nice compressor Todd, it looks to have plenty of keep up there. 220?

Assembled and poorly finished…but it will do.










Funny, I never thought about grain direction on the outside of the tail boards during layout. While flushing the pins with a LA block, I got caught planing into the grain. Even with chamfering the end of the tails just a touch, it was a nervous smoothing plane operation set to dust going the other way on clean up.


----------



## Tugboater78

[removed]


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks WC, it's 80ga, which is quite the step up from my 25gal oil-less screamer.

Tote turned out awesome, man.


----------



## Slyy

Dubbya the tool tote is dang sweet! Always good to feel ya coulda done better but from here it looks fuggin' awesome!

Tug, Cherokee is my problem too but I've never really tested it. In my mid 20's there was NO freaking way I'd have anything but that sick neck beard, now though, who knows.

Todd, go check it out. I'm not a 3D guy, watched it in regular 2D. Like I said though, it was fuggin awesome.
Same theater, is doing Back to the Future marathon Wednesday, hope I can see #2 at least. Warren Theaters are AWESOME.

I know commission pricing is a huge topic but at a basic level, is costs x 2 a viable starting point? The bed isn't needed til March so time isn't much of a factor I think. This is for a close friend and hopefully an entry into more commissions but it's also only like my 6-7th woodworking project of any kind I'll have made. Just want to cover costs and have some extra to acquire some new tools (high/1st on that list is a decent table saw).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Todd; that is awesome man.

Beautiful work Woodcox.

Stef served a chili dog to Bhog this weekend. I think he was inspired by the photo of petco park that I posted.


----------



## jmartel

If it's for a friend, I can see doing it for costs x 2. Anyone other than a close friend and I'd look more along the lines of costs x3.


----------



## RGtools

My shop is clean…only 3 hours to to it but I can see my bench top again. Time to put my shop back to work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heya Ryan!


----------



## ToddJB

A clean shop is a rarity around these parts, did you take a picture?


----------



## Pezking7p

Jake, I can see a lot of time relative to materials to do all the scroll work, but finishing should be pretty easy since its painted, so maybe it balances out.


----------



## Mosquito

My shop is nice and clean… neatly organized.

Of course, it's also empty, so there's that


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, all moved in yet? Out of the rental? Whats the plan? Was the house move in ready or do you need to do some work?


----------



## RGtools

No pics yet. I should document the event though.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I always take a pic after good shop douche to prove that it can be clean.


----------



## Mosquito

We are all moved in, and everything is out of the old rental, which we've cleaned, and are getting out of our lease at the end of the month (originally through end of Dec.). House was move-in ready, nothing needing to be done, we just cleaned everything before we moved in (though it was all quite clean anyway). That's not to say there aren't things we plan to do to the house, but nothing that requires immediate attention.

Security deposit should be back to us by Nov. 14, so that may be when I insulate the shop. Will probably roll at least some of that security deposit into getting the shop ready (and reclaiming the mud-room/kitchenette in the basement)


----------



## acilocators




----------



## ToddJB

Nice. Your should video blog your journey.


----------



## chrisstef

Baseball and chili dogs, I like your style there Tony. Lol.

I dig the tool tote WC. Even if it is pink on the ends.

Hoping this cup of coffee pulls me out of my Monday funk.

I hooked up an escalator full of people with a post wedding crop dusting this weekend.


----------



## Mosquito

I probably will, Todd. Just gotta get there. Probably not too much in-process stuff, but getting back to more the weekly updates, if I manage to move that fast on it


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone got a chip breaker for a #6 Stanley? Mine is shotski. I can bend it in my hands and im not nearly strong enough to do so to a proper chip breaker. We can do tradesies.


----------



## Tugboater78

Casters… anyone wanna point me to a place to get decent prices/value. I bought a couple sets from rockler when they were on sale and have a need for more but the prices at big box and even HF seem ridiculous


----------



## ToddJB

I've never found a good source for quality inexpensive casters.


----------



## AnthonyReed

haha! @ escalator crop dusting.


----------



## walden

Nice find Todd!

Congrats Mos. I'm sure it feels great to be in your own place.

I just got back from Ouray, CO. Pictures to come.

Also, for the guys near Denver. Lie Nielsen is having a hand tool event at Austin Hardwoods November 6-7.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A friend sent a picture they took while on our tour Saturday. The smooth line of concrete next to my left foot traces the Rose Canyon fault that runs through Faultline Park.
(photo is not cropped, that is how she intended the frame.)


----------



## Buckethead

278 post bump.

Guys. Casters. I have several sets of heavy duty vinyl casters (guessing 500# rating) {the black ones} that I've collected from jobs installing fixtures & millwork into retailers stores. They aren't adjustable, lifting type or anything. Simple swiveling casters. I'd be more than happy to give them away, you pay shipping. Holla if u wanna details and looka photos.


----------



## chrisstef

You artsy types are weird ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not artsy.

Standing while giving my attention to the tour guide is weird?


----------



## ToddJB

She was probably just trying to hide what you were doing with your hand.


----------



## chrisstef

You are artsy but I wasn't saying you were weird. The photog is weird. But youre weird too.

She kinda funny and all.
I said I know.
Everybody funny.
Now you funny too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was cupping my junk.

I am not artsy.

Oh yeah, that chick? Yep. That chick is weird.

Maybe so but barely.


----------



## ToddJB

> 278 post bump.
> 
> Guys. Casters. I have several sets of heavy duty vinyl casters (guessing 500# rating) {the black ones} that I ve collected from jobs installing fixtures & millwork into retailers stores. They aren t adjustable, lifting type or anything. Simple swiveling casters. I d be more than happy to give them away, you pay shipping. Holla if u wanna details and looka photos.
> 
> - Buckethead


Bucket, I may be interested, but Tug gets dibs. Throw some pics up when you get a chance.


----------



## Buckethead

I've got enough to share. I just couldn't let em go into the dumpster.


----------



## Slyy

Tug with a coupon I have got these at harbor freight for my shop tools on wheels.




  






^-picture Clicky.

Coupon makes the casters less than $2 each if you just cut them off or unscrew them.


----------



## theoldfart

Mighty fine save Bucket. I have those on my woodrack. Only problem is it's too heavy to move!


----------



## Tugboater78

Id be interested in a couple 4piece sets. I need a few lockable ones but i can snag some of those somewhere.

Traveling through apotty aignal area for next 48 hrs so will have to get back with ye.


----------



## Buckethead

Roger that tug.


----------



## Tim457

What Tony was really doing off camera:


----------



## TheFridge

He's giving that bell the old "what for"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mmmm, cherry!


----------



## Buckethead

Nice, Smitty. Are those some checks I see? A wonderful opportunity to slap some butterflies in there.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'll be by with my trailer in a few smitty.


----------



## bandit571

Labeled handle anyone?









Gold on the lever cap..???









Otherwise..it is a dead ringer for my Millers Falls No.8









Except it is a Sears Craftsman #3C. Smooth sole, though









Handles are made from the same wood type. Spent about $9 total for the Craftsman plane….









White Oak plank….


----------



## Slyy

OK so who is really watching Monday night football just to see the new Star Wars trailer?


----------



## TheFridge

I wasn't. But I'm turning it now. and will prob fondle myself while watching.


----------



## Slyy

OK so who is really watching Monday night football just to see the new Star Wars trailer?


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh yea smitty!!! Details bro ,...

Nice salvage bandito.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sportsball.
Star Trek.

Cool Smitty, looking forward to seeing the project that you will convert that into.


----------



## Slyy

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!







!







111111









Bandit, shines gold and sticky sticker, nice save man.

Also I hear scratching in the walls…..... Fuggin moles did not all die like I thought. If discharging a firearm in city wasn't illegal, there'd be a 7.62 mm hole in a wall somewhere and pink mist on the inside of it.

PS - 8 minutes until the Star Wars


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Massive splits in about half. Auction pickup. Many of the splits have center 'pith,' so I'm not really concerned. Many others are flat, wide, and quite beautiful.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hey Slyy, what's the really bright thing I see next to the moon every morning when I go to my car. Is it Venus? Actually the other day there were two really bright things.


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, be sure to cover that…my drool is getting deep over here…don't want it damaged. Way cool. I guess I can't be too jealous…I have a similar sized stack from a neighbors tree. Really nice boards.
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Dan, the next couple mornings it's Moon, Venus (the really bright one) Mars and Jupiter all pretty close together.
Just before Sunrise you should also be able to see Mercury. So that FIVE planets (including Earth) you can see with the naked eye all at once. Incidentally that's all of the naked eye planets except Saturn.
This is the morning sky on Saturday


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks jake. I don't know if I e ever seen any planets so larger effort. It really caught my attention.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome snag, Smitty.


----------



## jmartel

> OK so who is really watching Monday night football just to see the new Star Wars trailer?
> 
> - Slyy





> I wasn t. But I m turning it now. and will prob fondle myself while watching.
> 
> - TheFridge


Found a rare sighting of Airframer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It was AWESOME! Digging the "It's all true" dialog by Han Solo!


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## Tugboater78

Missed it, but its all good


----------



## Slyy

It was awesome Smit! Makes ya wonder what the history books say if Han has to explain what happened. Also, where's Luke???

Been trying to buy freaking tickets for over 4 hours…. MovieTickets is a freaking joke right now. Got to the order confirmation screen 3 times without actually being able to buy any freaking tickets. Gonna go Admiral Thrawn on their butts soon!


----------



## jmartel

> Been trying to buy freaking tickets for over 4 hours…. MovieTickets is a freaking joke right now. Got to the order confirmation screen 3 times without actually being able to buy any freaking tickets.
> - Slyy


----------



## TheFridge

Effing jar jar Binks man…


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol, looks better in person. Mars is really fuzzy but it's there if you zoom in.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet dots Pez.

So we're back on a high rise demo job and im pretty sure I just scored 3 - 9' tall solid core doors. I wont have the cabinets underneath like I want (in due time) but I will have a mighty fine curly maple veneered work surface soon. If it all works out, they'll sit directly underneath my wall o' tools and return on the other wall. Should gain around 26' of work surface. Ill likely mount them around 40" off the ground as a "stand and work" station. Maybe an off cut or two will go into a new sharpening station.


----------



## theoldfart

^ neat freak!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol that's an old pic fart. See the bench in progress waaay to the left behind the table saw? Its far from that organized right now. I was just kinda showing where id put the work surface.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool, I saw that this morning too. Thanks Jake and Pez.

Nice score Demo, congrats man.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, got it. My bench is at about the same stage right now.


----------



## chrisstef

So I bought a Moses Eadon backsaw off the bay a lil while back and whatever this seller slathered all over the plate is not coming off. Ive soaked it in denatured alcohol and acetone and scraped it with a razor blade to no avail. Some sanding with 220 on the spine has gotten a little bit off but it looks like im heading towards replating it. Im calling a party foul.


----------



## ToddJB

Tried paint stripper?


----------



## chrisstef

hmm cant say I have. Good call todd-skins. Ill bring home some aircraft or whatever we go kickin around the shop here.


----------



## bandit571

If it is like some dealers around here….I usually find a thick layer of Clearcoat on stuff. They seem to think it will stop any rust from showing up on their stuff…..might hurt sales, after all…


----------



## Slyy

Dipped it in Epoxy?

Anyone happen to know thread pitch/size for Union No. 8 tote screw?

Stayed up till 0300 to get tickets.


----------



## chrisstef

That's what its got Bandito. Eff that stuff.

0300 for movie tickets? Hardcore Trekkie.


----------



## ToddJB

> Stayed up till 0300 to get tickets.
> 
> - Slyy


You and I live very different lives. Ha.


----------



## 7Footer

Sorry your meeting wasn't more interesting Tony… At least you got to be around some 'female presence'...

Man you star wars nerds are really easy to excite, lol.

Smit you popped someone's cherry, nice haul.

Arms are sore today, sharpened a couple irons, then had a pretty intense shavings sesh last night…..


----------



## Slyy

> You and I live very different lives. Ha.
> 
> - ToddJB


Just for Star Wars, you know, if the Avatar pic etc didn't give away the level of Space Nerdness contained within my cranium…..
Told the wife often: If Star Wars was a real place, we'd move there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulation on your tickets.

I was wondering about you 7, thought you got lost. My fingers are what usually ache from mass sharpening.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow, look at all them shaves 7. Looks like you flattened a workbench ….. for an ant. Why don't I remember that infill plane?


----------



## 7Footer

I've just been hella busy lately.. I'm not going all Red on you though and only pop my head in the door once every couple weeks.. ;-) Last week my Pops won this big award from the Oregon Forest Industries Council for all the work he did earlier this year. I'd never heard of it but I guess this award is like the biggest award in our industry, they asked me to get a bunch of stuff together to make a tribute video for him, and then they snuck the wife and I into the dinner so we could see him get the award. We been trying to plan that for over a month now, the dinner was in Sunriver too, about 3 hours away, so I had to call him and lie, say that I was at the shop and nothing was going on…. It was cool though, it all worked out great.

Stef - dood I straight went to work with that bad boy. That wasn't even all the shaves I made… That infil is one of those that is easy to miss.


----------



## RGtools

Stef I will keep my eyes peeled for you

Here is the current state of my shop.

Recent tool clean up. I will be using this as a pin press.









Grandpas mess.









Documentation of what my benchtop looks like.









And a few recent quick projects where I actually worked wood…my god a miracle.


----------



## woodcox

I got a care package yesterday from Lj john2005 in trade for one of my custom Goodell-Pratt brass reproduction hammers. A pretty cool selection of material; jatoba,Osage, purpleheart,ebony,birch,wenge,a couple lilac cuts and a plum turning blank. The two boards with what look to have burned holes are laminated, originally from Summerfi. Truck or trailer decking his boy reclaimed. Pretty stoked to have all of it and I have some good ideas to make use of it. Thanks again John


----------



## darinS

> - AnthonyReed


 S&M Sausage and Meat. Classic!!!


----------



## ToddJB

John's awesome. I got a similar one a little while back. Oddly with the exact same laminated wood with burn holes. Ha.

What's the story there, John?


----------



## chrisstef

Solid care package!

Found a cool little free trial program for cut list and layout on sheet goods. 
Used it for the outfeed table I plan on building.


----------



## 7Footer

Noice care pack.

Airframer where are you


----------



## AnthonyReed

Waffle stomp.


----------



## Pezking7p

Blue waffle stomp?


----------



## chrisstef

Gagged ^


----------



## Pezking7p

Then I will claim victory over the day.

I liked Star Wars but I haven't heard about the new new. Clips on YouTube, mayhap? I wish I owned the originals.


----------



## Pezking7p

For the lifter in the thread. I used to be big into lifting but I've been off for three years. Just started back up with some kind of vigor. Slight tweak to my leg last week while squatting. No biggie, didn't bother me on Sunday but today it didn't want to cooperate. Tried to wrap it and do a set but it didn't go well. Sad. Maybe I'm too old or maybe I need to think about a good jog to warm up. Had to use a tshirt and tape to wrap, lol. I wish it was appropriate to share a pic.


----------



## jmartel

I ended up stopping lifting not too long ago and quitting my gym. Didn't feel like the need to pay $60/month for it was worth it once I discovered that I can run again. I was really only lifting anymore (at a climbing gym) and ended up not going as much once my lifts started failing. I might start up again once I lose the rest of the weight (another 25-30 lbs on top of the 25 I've lost now).

Did your knee turn in during a squat or something?


----------



## bandit571

Lung Function Test today…...they had to stop about half way through….BP was sky high…

Debating on calling Urgent Care right now…..chest is sore, no cardiac, just hurts. Test was not good, I guess..

Killed some time before the test…trip through Menards…..now have two new sanding belts, and a stack of 1×6 x 3' pine. from the cull bin, @ $0.89 each….Might see what I can cobble up after this lung thing lets up…


----------



## Pezking7p

Noooooo knee turns. Teensy pull on my adductor where it attaches at the groin. Just pushed a little too hard out of the hol, probably not warmed up well enough because it wasn't a lot of weight at all. It was fine but today when I warmed up it flared up. I can squat fine but I was hobbling after the first set. Just feels sad to be hurt after like 5 lifting sessions. I've only had to sit out lifts maybe once due to injury.

No Bueno bandit. Better safe than sorry. Not sure for you but urgent care costs me $35, better than waking up and having to call the ambulance.


----------



## Tim457

Pez, from the exercise science stuff I've read, your muscles get stronger faster than your connective tissue. Your muscles also get out of balance when you're not exercising. I had a bad problem with my quads getting out of balance caused by having a desk job and not exercising enough for too long. It led to my kneecap moving slightly off the track it should move on. (patellar femoral syndrome) Had to do a few months of physical therapy to fix it.

The solution the best I can figure it (short of hiring a physical therapist) is to get back into exercising slowly. Stop if something hurts and try different exercises instead of pushing through it like you would when you were in good shape. Also instead of disciplining yourself to push harder and go for maximum effort, discipline yourself to start slowly and stay consistent even though you're not giving your muscles their maximum workout. I think it takes about 6 months for your connective tissue to strengthen and you don't want to go to maximum effort before that.

Anyway, random advice from the internets, worth what you paid for it.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, that's nothing to mess around with, Bandit. I'd probably go get checked out.

On a lighter note, my sharpening stuff finally got here from Japan. It took a month and one day from placing the order, unfortunately. So if you buy from ToolsfromJapan, make sure you give it some time.










Total cost was probably $50+ less than buying them stateside, so I guess it was worth the wait.


----------



## Pezking7p

Good advice, Tim. I think it's a lesson on aging and overestimating our abilities. Hard to go from 300 to 95 and still take it seriously. Lesson learned and God willing the leg will be ok in a few days.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - rub some dirt on it cupcake.

Bandito - careful buddy. Make the call if ya gotta. All the tough guys are dead.

I think i got through the layer of devils semen on that saw. Oven cleaner and an hour soak followed by some 180. Funkdoobiest.


----------



## Pezking7p

Very impressive setup for $50 Jpan. Are those soaking type water stone or spray type? I only recently learned that there are types you don't have to soak.

Stef, admit that you just licked it off and we can move on.


----------



## jmartel

The whole thing cost $260 including shipping. Definitely more money than I would prefer to spend on sharpening, but this should last me for the next couple decades I would think. I meant that I saved about $50 from buying it stateside. The stones go for about $70/piece, plus the blade clamp, plus shipping in the US. Basically got the stone clamp and the Atoma diamond plate for free.

The 6000 grit and 13000 grit don't have to be soaked, but it's recommended. the 1000 grit you do. The Atoma (in clear package) is a 400 grit diamond stone.

http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=335_404_403&products_id=1667

Time to sharpen all the things.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ahh I misread. I went to that site aNd looked at chisels. So pretty, so expensive. Then I went and looked japanese knives.

One thing you can say about the japanese, when they devote their lives to something, they really go all out in making sure they master every aspect of that thing.


----------



## TheFridge

Amen


----------



## jmartel

Like weird gameshows and hentai.

If you like something, the dollar is very strong against the Yen right now. Stuff in Japan is about as cheap as it will get in the forseeable future. Retailers over here haven't passed on the savings though. That same set that I bought was like $275 before shipping 6 months ago.

Just finished a round of sharpening all the knives in the kitchen. Much better than they were.


----------



## jmartel

Just sharpened up my block plane so I can flush up the trim on this murphy bed. Went through all the stones up to the 13000 grit one. Holy hell that is nice. My still as-bought off ebay Craftsman branded #65 left a better finish than my smoother that is sharpened on granite tile + sandpaper. Even with me freehand sharpening it which I haven't done much at all before. Totally worth it.


----------



## walden

That's awesome Jmart. A good sharpening cures most problems. I went the oil stone route and have been very happy. I think the key is to pick a sharpening method and then stick to it.

Congrats on the wood score Smitty. I'm looking forward to seeing what you build.

Now that the last camping trip of the season is over, I have officially opened the tool chest. Today is sharpening day.


----------



## chrisstef

Outfeed table on castors. Yay or nay?


----------



## jmartel

> Outfeed table on castors. Yay or nay?
> 
> - chrisstef


Yay. I have an unfinished router table that doubles as an outfeed table. If you use a crosscut sled, you will want to move the table so the runners can clear it. Plus, depending on the size and how it's oriented, you might want to move it for various pieces so they don't fall off as they go through the saw.



> That s awesome Jmart. A good sharpening cures most problems. I went the oil stone route and have been very happy. I think the key is to pick a sharpening method and then stick to it.
> 
> - walden


I had been using sandpaper and a granite tile, which worked well. Went up to 2000 grit paper. Never had a problem shaving arm hair or getting thin shavings. This is vastly better. Not sure if it's because it went up to a higher grit or what. But it seriously felt like plastic with how smooth it was. All from a little bevel up block plane.


----------



## chrisstef

I was kinda feeling the same way jmart. I actually read a blog where a guy left the outfeed table 3/8" lower than the tablesaw so that the runners for his sled could ride right over the top. I may go that route myself. I lose almost 6" in height with the castors but I think ill just eliminate the drawers and go with 2 open shelves on 3 sides. I should be able to store plenty of crap in there without it all getting lost in too deep of a shelf. I smell a Saturday run to the depot for ply and some cutting in the driveway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Ryan is that a pellet gun on a bi-pod?!!

Pez,
Tim is giving very solid theory and advice. Slow and consistent has proven to be the most beneficial to me (targeting strength and shape over size). You say you are just getting back to it; funny how heavy ish gets while away from it huh? Age exasperates that too.

Recovery, as Tim said, should be slow and easy to keep the knee in use but not taxing it. Building the auxiliary and supporting muscles around the injury using single leg exercises while balancing on a small Spri stability air bladder helped a ton when I was rehabbing my ankle after I folded it. If any type of lifting with it is too much at this point then you can focus on flexibility and light to moderate stretching of the joint. Compression (wrapping) and ice will help limit swelling and promote healing; wrapped well while lifting and ice for 15-20 mins 2 or 3 times a day. Most important is to keep the mobility going as it heals, however you can attain that.

As far as warm up, try doing the first set of your cycle at 50% of your regular work weight. That will fill the muscle with blood and prepare it to work/breakdown on the following sets.
Sorry you got injured dude.

Excellent JShave. Sharp makes an amazing difference, I agree.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, you could always take a router and make oversized dadoes that line up with the slots on your TS as well. Then you don't have such a height difference that would make longer pieces tip and pull the back end out of the blade.


----------



## chrisstef

tony:










Tru Nuff Jmart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA!!


----------



## ToddJB

Outfeed. I intend on building mine stationary. My floor is not flat so casters would only lead to a lot of frustration when it comes to re-positioning. This gives me the freedom to make the top of it flat with my TS, which this gives me a pretty substantial sized layout table. I've got the room to do this and my saw is stationary, so to me it just makes since to make it all as solid as possible.


----------



## ToddJB

> Stef, you could always take a router and make oversized dadoes that line up with the slots on your TS as well. Then you don t have such a height difference that would make longer pieces tip and pull the back end out of the blade.
> 
> - jmartel


This is my plan.


----------



## summerfi

My outfeed table is just low enough to clear runners or miter gauge. It's never been a problem. I use it as an assembly/work table as well, and I would think having slots in it would be a pain. It's stationary, but castors would work too as long as they have brakes.


----------



## Pezking7p

T-dog, I was squatting with the bar when the leg flared up . Working weight yesterday was 145, which is still teensy tiny weights. I used to jog on a treadmill for 2 minutes, then work up to working weight with about 5 sets. I think the jogging is where I'm missing out.

Out feed on casters, make it the same height as your TS. Or possibly a 1/32nd low. I had to slightly bevel the leading edge of mine to handle boards that wanted to sag or bow slightly when they cleared the table saw.

Edit: sometimes mrs Bhog helps me warm up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Outfeed table on castors. Yay or nay?
> 
> - chrisstef


Never moved mine. It's actually attached to my TS with some angle brackets. That way the grooves stay line up.

Gonna hit my shop this afternoon and address the problem of shorty/cutoff storage. Nothing fancy. Quick and sloppy… like Pez.


----------



## 7Footer

lol @ devils semen

Nice setup Jbevel. Did you get a flattening stone too or are you gonna use something else?

The lifting talk reminded me of Went bowling the other night… Man I miss bowling, want to get back in league. I was really good when I was young. It's weird though I'm much stronger than I used to be, so I was just heaving the ball down the lane… didn't bowl so well but damn it was fun. Bowling is straight up old school cool, i dont care what ya say.

Oi Grande Vermelho.. Como vai?

Played in a golf tourney last friday, scramble… My 1st golf 'trophy' ... lol there were only 6 teams but who cares! You know I'm all about keeping Oregon green.









Caught the dog in the middle of a yawn. Kinda looks like a sea lion (t-rex arms)









Oh and here's pops getting the award last week, and me in a suit, you don't see that very often…. This is the Great Hall at Sunriver Resort, check out those timbers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats all around, 7!

Did some math (I know, four letter word) on the cherry buy from last weekend, and it's turned into a serious gloat. It seems I bought the load of it for something in the neighborhood of $.30 a board foot.
.
.
.
.
(ducking and running now…)


----------



## jmartel

The 400 grit diamond stone is mostly used for flattening. I used it last night to re-grind the bevel on the block plane blade. I had put a secondary bevel on the blade with the sandpaper + veritas jig previously, so I wanted it all gone and go to a single bevel for freehand sharpening.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Smitty, and:


----------



## chrisstef

Im down with bowling. I used to be pretty good when I was younger myself. I was in a duckpin league for a couple years in my mid 20's. Duckpin is hard. You can really chuck them little balls around (jmart) but the pins are really spread apart. 120 is a solid game.

7, it aint a suit unless you got a tie on bro. I cant believe your wife let you out like that. Congrats on the scramble win. A W is a W. Your lab makes me miss my lab. Goofy yellows. She leave you a skid mark on that tan bed blanket yet?

So we took down the ceiling in an old grocery store and found this:










That beam's 24" inside the web. No column to be found. Just resting on some 8" block. Which is failing. In a bad way. I haven't rushed a shoring job like that in a while.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy hell Smitty. You stole that. Suck suck. Bastard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is awesome 7! Hi pooch, I wanna pet that dog. And good on ya Pops.

Well played Smitty, happy for your score.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I've never seen duckpin around here at all, always wanted to try it though, sounds like a blast.

Lol, not a suit without a tie? All of my ties had patterns, I didn't really have any solid colors that would've looked okay…. Trust me the wife would've said something if she had a problem, she's constantly correcting my style decisions, lol.

Dang that is crazy about the beam.


----------



## theoldfart

Scary stuff Stef, do you know what idiot gave the permit? Are you obligate to report it?


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, dang. That's awesome. You do suck. That's a lot of wood too. You scheming anything up for it, or hoarding for a rainy day?

7, we're all very proud of you. You're growing up so fast.

Stef, I think I'd be taking that picture a few more steps to the left.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^That's cause for an extremely puckered b-hole. How does something like that make it through inspection? They used different blocks there, so maybe it was a renovation job? Take out a few blocks and then backfill? My mind is reeling that anyone would set a 24" beam on top of blocks.

7', your wife kinda looks like mine with that hair/smile in that picture. Houdini/switcheroo?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow… that is spooky Stef. How was that ever passed?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, et al: No plan for it, wasn't looking for it. Just an opportunity not passed up, that's all.


----------



## woodcox

Assembly table, lower the better aprox 30" tall with walking room on all sides. Position about 3' behind the ts or enough room for Jr to scramble.

I will eventually cobble an attached flip up out feed per real estate limitations. Similar to my sentence structure.

Great pic of the sea lab.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is not the first time I have echoed Pez's statement without reading it first; I'm concerned.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, I echo what Tony echoed: If there was an inspection, how in the h*ll did that pass??


----------



## chrisstef

That was original to the building so who permitted it to be built like that I have no idea. The space has been vacant for 5 years if not more and that spot was above the ceiling so no one knew it was giving way. My guess was that the snow load over the last few years really gave it a good squishin. Theres a steel bearing plate in there that's no longer doing anything. A bearing plate should span 8" either side, this one was about 12" total.

I would have thought that there would have been a column in that wall, or that they would have solid filled all of the block and rebarred it, making it a pilaster, but it appears they did neither of those things and just landed a giant beam right on top of the wall and infilled with some bricks underneath. That beam carries bar joists off of either side so its basically holding up about 60' x 24' of building.

Was I obligated to report it? Yes, I reported it immediately to the building owner. We've still got 3 weeks of work in that space and I want our money. Ill get it shored up and safe so we can work. They'll pay for it and they'll fix it. Id be willing to bet that they will have to cut out a swath of that wall, cut the slab open, dig and pour a footing and bring in a new steel column to support it. Actually I bet they'll need to do that along that whole wall. There's 4 other beams that are bearing on that wall and its only a matter of time before this happens again.

Glad I didn't pay 22mil for this plaza.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amazing.


----------



## Slyy

Good Lord Stef! That's crazy Bangladeshi sewing sweatshop kinda stuff! Any other "supports" like that in the building?

Smit most excellent score on that cherry. Hardcore you suck.

7' that musta been a great surprise time with the pops. Buildings pretty sweet too.

Happy Back to the Future day fellas, guess the future didn't catch up, this world woulda been a better place with more fishnet shirts.


----------



## Mosquito

> Happy Back to the Future day fellas, guess the future didn t catch up, this world woulda been a better place with more fishnet shirts.
> 
> - Slyy


hey, Tony and Stef did their part try to make that happen…


----------



## ToddJB

> Happy Back to the Future day fellas, guess the future didn t catch up, this world woulda been a better place with more fishnet shirts.
> 
> - Slyy


I watched a review of a lot of the big technology predictions and I was amazed that we've accomplished, in some fashion, most of them.


----------



## chrisstef

Lies Mos. My big 1" pink eraser nipples get all chaffed in fishnet tops.


----------



## 7Footer

Man that is wild Stef.

Thanks fellas, Lol @ the houdini Pez…

hahahah, 1" pink eraser nips… You gotta rub Vasoline on 'em. No eraser nips here, but sometimes we'll have 2 games for our b-ball league and my jersey will rub my ish raw. Chaffed nips are no bueno.


----------



## Buckethead

Thankful there was no collapse. Thankful the cherry was gotten so reasonably. Thankful for that image of dood on the running thingy. All in all, a good day.


----------



## Pezking7p

Do your nips ever get calluses from all the abuse?

At petco, we get handed kittens. I declare that we have a chowder of kittens and call everyone around for a selfie. Random lady eagerly joins us. 









PS I learned later that a multitude of cats is a clowder, not a chowder.


----------



## jmartel

Since you like kittens, Pez, have you seen this put up today?






Watch at 0:12s. Kitten falls out from under the red car in the middle of the intersection.

Photo after the rescue.

http://i.imgur.com/36U5Rkc.jpg


----------



## 489tad

Pez looks like a invite for some nice nice time with the stranger lady.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I maaayy have thrown the football a little too far. And Dawson might have ventured into the neighbors yard….catching the football just before smacking his head on a tree branch. Seven stiches, John Elway style. 
For those curious, he held onto the ball. Atta boy.


----------



## theoldfart

^ I think the old man owes him a (root)beer, harrumph Elway wannabes! Great hands by the way.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet new tattoo dawson. Love that he held onto the ball. Absorb the hit, maintain control of the ball. Right on!

My buddy swears by the fabric bandaids over zee neeples when hes running. Coverage of choice apparently.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya guys, little buddy had a cute female Doc stitching him up. First thing he told her was that he held on to the ball. You know that's how the story's being told each time at school today.

Now he's got a scar to match his ol' man's. Except mine was from brass knuckles from some vato loco back in the day.

Shorty's outta the way. At least I can reach them. Not so much you.


----------



## chrisstef

Ehhh you probably deserved it. I like the cut off storage, even if I would have to use a stool to get to it.


----------



## 7Footer

Pez you are the cat guy now, how many classifies a clowder? more than 3?
You are this guy, Jackson Galaxy









Jaymart that is awesome. Good for that girl, poor little guy was petrified…..

D-Money pimping those stitches.

I'd be willing to bet the vato loco got more than a cut over the eye… You gotta watch yourself around vato locos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The cats don't look very happy Pez.

Chicks dig scars Dawson.

Brass knuckles, really? Those are no joke, how'd that suss out?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ehh, the story isn't all that cool. My big bruddah was picking me up from Jr high and we saw this kid literally getting his head bashed into a curb….. so we broke it up. Little did we know we were breaking up some vato loco gang initiation. Evidently the older brother of the kid getting initiated was upset by this, but didn't want to take us on face to face. Vatos were generally much smaller than my brudder and I.

So, when we were parked at a stop sign leaving….he came and sucker punched me with brass knuckles while I was sitting in the passenger seat, then took off running.

He was 18, I was 13. Cops and lawyers involved. He plead, went to prison.

To think, I was the only one at my Bible college with great childhood stories like this!


----------



## 7Footer

Punk-A vatos…. 18 on 13, wow what a coward.. Red was the bad-boy of Bible College!

So I joined like 3 or 4 groups on facebook for old vintage tools, one is a buy/sell and the others are just whatever, show off your vintage tool…. But like 19 out of 20 posts are "has anyone ever seen one of these? please help identify what it is and how much its worth" ...... omg man it's a friggin file. It's so annoying, it's kind of like the constant 'what table saw should I buy' here on lj's… Bout to un-join these stupid facks. Oh and facebook was sending me notifications of every new post until I finally told it to stfu.


----------



## chrisstef

Just start throwin out "ill give ya $5 for it" on a $100 tool. Or tell them its worth gobs of money on the free market.

Brass knuckle story is pretty decent red. You should church it up a little bit though. After he punched me I grabbed his arm and dragged him for 100 yards until the skin came off of the 3 fingers I was holding. I still keep that skin in a mason jar in the attic to let b!tches know that even at 13 I was a certified badass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good deeds never go unpunished, it seems.
I am most impressed by the fact you took a sucker punch from knuckles and remained conscious, at 13 no less. You are a tough bastage Red. Glad to hear the weaselly fuxer got justice of one form or the other.

There is a fix for that 7', stop using facebook.


----------



## jmartel

Vacation though Tuesday. Flying back to Pittsburgh to visit my parents. Haven't been back in a while.

Sweet story, Red.

Also, the bus driver is a sassy black lady talking crap to all the other drivers around us. Most entertaining bus ride ever.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels JTrip.


----------



## Tim457

> At petco, we get handed kittens. I declare that we have a chowder of kittens and call everyone around for a selfie. - Pezking7p


You made kitten chowder in a pet store and broke out the selfie stick for the occasion? Brave man. Was it at least tasty?

Hah, go Dawson on holding on to the ball. Chicks dig stitches.


----------



## chrisstef

So my wifes out on a research vessel for work training and I asked her if anyone had barfed yet. She replies not "yet" .... and sends me this pic of one of the supervisors in a pair of Jerusalem cruisers. I cant even share it. I just cant do you guys like that. I nearly lost my cheeseburger club.

Edit - eff it. Have lunch, or a bump, with these.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- I haven't cared for the FB woodworking groups either. Brings me back here. I even got kicked out of one for talking crap about Jim Bode. Oh well.

T- Actually I didn't even know that dude used brass knuckles until the cops got involved. I just knew that was the hardest I've ever been hit, and I started gushin like Rocky.

Lawl Stef. My brother is a little more dramatic telling our stories of the hood. Let's see, you guys have heard about me nearly getting hit by a train, the bean burrito splatted on the cop car, the brass knuckles…. and the cop laughing at my stepdad when I choked him out. Welp, you guys know all the highlights of my childhood! Lawl

Check it Terry. Lathe all setup in my basement.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice set up, Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Very nice BRK.

That is gnarly Stef. Wtf is going on with the claws, why would a person let that happen?


----------



## 7Footer

Very true Tony…. I hate facebook but I can't stop using it, although I rarely post.. My wife is all over FB… Between my wife and my parents it's a lose-lose for me. Wife is always posting stuff, and my parents are FB stalkers. My pops got super butt-hurt yesterday when I asked some for some vacation in late January.. Last week we found tickets to Brazil for $645, cheapest we've ever seen, by far. And it's only one stop in Houston, it's a great flight. So we bought them, and wife was all excited, on Monday she posts a pic of the itinerary and wanted to tell her friends and family that I'm finally coming back (I'm kind of a big deal in Brazil). So anyway long story short yesterday tell my Dad and he says "yeah your Mom already saw that somehow on facebook" ... and he was super butt-hurt that we didn't tell them before posting it on FB, and seeing something on facebook before I tell them is "a total slap in the face" ... My parents are getting old and uber sensitive, and it's annoying the $hit out of me! I want to tell them to stop acting like fuggin teenagers but that'll make their butts hurt too!

Sweet lathe setup Rojo.

Yeah those groups are super weak.

The Teva's - wow, Barf. How can a someone even show those eagles claws in public.


----------



## chrisstef

Man I dunno how anyone could go in public with talons like that. She works with a bunch of tree huggin hippys, I mean legit hippys. I had no idea one could take a bump off their toenail. Yuck!

Dang that's super sensi 7. You need to sneak into mom's phone and block FB notifications. That would cure a bunch of ailments for ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha! @ "Kind of a big deal in Brazil" I have no doubt you are bud.


----------



## chrisstef

The legend of "El gigante de cabeca careca" ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- My solution is even easier: unfriend your parents. I unfriended my mom years ago. Very liberating….more lawl.

That Will Farrell line never does get old. Recently my boss was talking me up at a luncheon showing my website to some muckity-mucks. I told them: "Yep, in the world of totally obscure woodworking forums/blogs…...I'm kiiiiinnd of a big deal. Yup, people know me."

It got the desired laugh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brownnose.


----------



## chrisstef

Unfriending your mom is some low down ish Red lol. My wife always asks why I don't do facebook. I don't need no skeletons jumpin out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Skerred?


----------



## CB_Cohick

Hey guys, I'm a noob woodworker. This thread seems like a good place to get advice. If I am just starting out, what kind of table saw should I get? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 7Footer

Wouldn't make them talons look any better, but homeslice could get some alps style sandals from a resident LJ.

Trust me I've considering un-friending them, but they are already so sensi I think it'll do more damage than good…

o que careca?

Tony likes to play with Bhogs chichotas


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are cool sandals. But what, hippies don't have nail clippers? That has to be at least uncomfortable. Haha, it has me confounded.

Just tell the the woman to be more selective on what/when she posts, you two can outwit a couple old folks, let um have their sensi they have earned it. Just like we do with Kevin on this thread.

Yes I do.


----------



## theoldfart

huh?


----------



## CB_Cohick

> It s so annoying, it s kind of like the constant what table saw should I buy here on lj s
> - 7Footer


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## chrisstef

7 - pretty sure thats bald. As in the bald headed giant


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bless his heart.


----------



## ToddJB

> Hey guys, I m a noob woodworker. This thread seems like a good place to get advice. If I am just starting out, what kind of table saw should I get? Thanks in advance.
> 
> - CB_Cohick


You should send a PM to LJ DKV, he loves to assist in this sort of decision making.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Feeding trolls never works out well.


----------



## ToddJB

Unless you have a thing for fat trolls. Amahright?


----------



## 7Footer

Ah yes, I got everything else… I am a bald headed giant.

hahaha, Tony I was just in helping pops with computer stuff and I noticed that he gets an email every time me or my wife update our status… fuggin lawl, I'll be getting into his facebook and changing settings soon.

No worries Chris I expected nothing less!


----------



## walden

> 7- I haven t cared for the FB woodworking groups either. Brings me back here. I even got kicked out of one for talking crap about Jim Bode. Oh well.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


+1 of FB woodworking groups. I left the only one I was a member of because I was getting threatening messages for giving constructive criticism about Vic Teslin's blog/book title.

PS - I got hosed by Jim Bode and won't buy from him again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, barfed at the mandles, awful picture. I do not thank you for sharing, and that doesn't even cover the *claws* content of the mandles…


----------



## walden

Just saw the sandal pic. No longer hungry for dinner…thanks Stef.

We got our first snow today! Hard to imagine I was camping last weekend with temps in the upper 60's.










PS - I have decided to stop taking a second set of pictures in a certain angle just to satisfy the LJ programming Gods…so this is what you get.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> PS - I got hosed by Jim Bode and won t buy from him again.
> 
> - walden


Right! That friggin dude is a schyster and needs to be exposed! Pulled shady stuff on ebay with Mos and I too. All the other tool flipper guys think he's Buddha. I digress.

Done fixing up this dang house for now. Finally tomorrow I'm gonna start gluing up some chair parts. Like a real woodshop again. Stoked.


----------



## 7Footer

I dont even know who jim bode is but he sure sounds like a touchhole.


----------



## walden

> I dont even know who jim bode is but he sure sounds like a touchhole.
> 
> - 7Footer


He's an antique tool dealer. If you need antique tools, the guy that runs www.hyperkitten.com has been great and his prices are a lot better. Prices on eBay seem to have dropped as well.


----------



## Tugboater78

Member of a few fb ww pages, so far so good, but i havent had any of the trolls jump me yet. Ive seen them jump others though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop tonight, all artsy 'n stuff:


----------



## Tugboater78

Smitty i'm jealous

I gotta look at this for another week….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've got it pretty good, with a Sweetie that puts up with my shop devotions. I'd not like long work trips away, either.


----------



## widdle

What's up Boys..Nice Smitty…
Way to hold on to the deep ball little Red… I gotta agree, with the vatos and and wannabe vatos…Only tough in groups…The worst..


----------



## jmartel

You guys have a clean engine room, Tug. I'm used to dirty old fish boats. I don't even see one nudie calendar hanging up in those photos


----------



## ToddJB

Growing up in podunk SE Ohio I have no idea what a vato is , but they sound swell.

Hi Wids.

Working on the jointer tonight, and finishing up a lamp for the wifey

Lil one has been sick the past couple days. She's pretty much done with life


----------



## Tugboater78

> You guys have a clean engine room, Tug. I m used to dirty old fish boats. I don t even see one nudie calendar hanging up in those photos
> 
> - jmartel


We try to keep her pretty clean, though atm i think she is pretty filthy. Start giving her a good scrubbin starting saturday for end of trip, make her look purty for relief crew come next thursday.

Todd SEohio? Southpoint and thereabouts?


----------



## woodcox

Ugh, sick minions no bueno. Hope the worst is past and she is well soon.

I pooched the first try at turning my brass beaters a while back. I've been wanting a small lateral adjusting hammer for my low angle planes. I have been using my smallest tack hammer and now my lever and knuckle caps are showing dings from ill placed strikes.









I chucked up the mistake and turned it down to this tonight. Business end is 3/8, small enough to get in at the sides of the irons now. Large side is just for ballast me thinks. I'm going to sink a 1/4 handle shaft in off center at the larger notch then turn a coco handle to be cool.


----------



## Tugboater78

On the subject of hammers…


----------



## CB_Cohick

> On the subject of hammers…
> 
> - Tugboater78


Well that is just brilliant. I think I see a new Facebook status for myself.


----------



## terryR

Red, lathe set up looks grand. Too clean, though!

Been turning brass this week…learning…


----------



## terryR

woodcox, you using carbide chisels to turn the brass?

I've had good luck with this carbide pointy tip…and WD-40.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, between Zanesville and Athens

I'm liking the brass turning, boyz. I've bid on a few metal lathes at local auctions lately but there's always been someone with a bit deeper pockets. It'll happen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"PS - I have decided to stop taking a second set of pictures in a certain angle just to satisfy the LJ programming Gods…so this is what you get. " - In every other viewing setting, besides your phone, the vertically oriented photograph/video robs the viewer with its clipped framing (in almost every case). I am just trying to help, like the time we had to intervene when Todd let his eyebrows run wild.

Great shot Smitty.

Ha! Widdle chiming in! Sounds like he has been there too. Gotta love their packrack mentality {sigh}.

Mr. Banker tell us about the lamp please. HAHA! @ "done with life".

Oh! I really like that Woodcox.


----------



## walden

Great pic Smitty!

Cute shot Todd. Been there a few times myself.

Tug: I almost spit coffee across the room laughing so hard at the Hammer quote!

The plane is looking great Terry!

Tony: Normally I would agree, but I live in the mountains where things are vertical…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Accepted, but you are making effort to convey that verticality to the masses.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work on the plane Terry. Are you going carve any into the plane? Building a plane is creeping up on my list. Carving is something I have always wanted to invest the time into.

I bought the smallest EWT detailer, it does a good job. I haven't been using lube, though prolly should.


----------



## terryR

^Thanks! Probably going to shape the wood today after chores?

I'm honestly not sure if lube helps. Just trying to keep the carbide cool. Been turning brass about 900rpm.

Still trying Dremel attachments for knurling…no luck so far…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lube always helps.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - http://lumberjocks.com/topics/123122 - Lamp. Hardware got install last night. It's functional. Wife just needs to find a shade she likes.


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone from TN? Haha










Doing what we can, to keep the lights on










Just passed by Henderson, KY, loads came from just above J.T. Myers lock.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ohhhhhh… that lamp. Thanks


----------



## chrisstef

So I gotta ask Tug, when you pick up a load like that and youre cruising to its final location, what all are you doing on the boat? Just waiting for something to break so you can fix it? Searching for dank memes? Just curious.


----------



## Tugboater78

Well got an email with stef askin a q, but no show on site..

Well atm i am trying to talk myself into lifting all the deckplates to rudder compartment, and give everything a good lube and washdown.

It all depends really, have a regular maintainence schedule i follow (usually do things ahead of schedule). Keep things clean, help deckhands with making up xtra lines/bumpers/ coil up loose wires, Burn trash, cruise facebook/lumberjocks/watch a lil tv. Tinker around, daydream,

The captain would say there is always something to do. He is right, though it depends on whether one wants to do them…

Picked these barges up at mile 846 on the ohio, 3 different destinations, first drop is at 408, we runnin at a fish out of the water 5mph. Got 5 locks to go through, be a few days before we have to do much with them, if we lucky with fog and delay at locks, our relief crew will get the opportunity instead of us.

Newburgh L&D - mile 776
Cannelton L&D - mile 720
McAlpine L&D - mile 606 Louisville, Ky
Markland L&D - mile 531
Mehldahl L&D - mile 436 (10 miles from home)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stopped by the office on my day off….solely for the purpose of sprucing the place up bit. 









Also ordered a cover for the red coach. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Tugboater78

Time to make a portable workbench for your office..


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks for the info Walden… hyper kitten, what a funny name for a tool site.

Sweet little whacker WC.

Lol @ cousinsonly.com

I don't know why but I can't stop laughing at this gif.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, from left to right, I see a choo-choo, an obscene sculpture, a joiner and a bow saw. Justin's right you need a small bench.


----------



## Tugboater78

Evansville , Indiana anyone?


----------



## JayT

Hmmm, the saw I made and sent to BRK for the swap has been turned into office art-I'm not sure whether to be flattered or insulted.

Since I wouldn't want to tick off a guy that survived a brass knuckle skull crack, I'll choose to be flattered.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha! Hope your not offended, I think that saw looks sweet…..but I'm not likely to pick it up over my KC saw. You know how it is…....knucklehead.

It's my little window of happy thoughts. The choo-choo was made by my great uncle. This guy: Inheritance Blog

And dang….it feels good to be back doin this fellas….


----------



## CL810

The last two of Tug's photosr show the only operational LST remaining. Open for tours. Very cool tour if you're ever in the area.


----------



## JayT

> ^Ha! Hope your not offended, I think that saw looks sweet…..but I m not likely to pick it up over my KC saw. You know how it is…....knucklehead.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Of course I'm offended. In order to ease the offense, you need to rid yourself of the Knew Concepts saw by sending it to me. That will allow you to take the bow saw home and use it. Easy solution. 

If I had a KC saw, I'd be using it, too. It's on the list of tools I would like to buy soon, but first priority is a good band saw.

I need to get back to doing some woodworking. Right now my shop is a tool restoration zone. Then it'll likely be a tool making zone for a while and then I might get to do some woodworking again. That should only take until February or so.


----------



## chrisstef

Bid ole step crack about 6' down. Not in good shape. Good thing the drywall was holding it all together.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Really enjoying all the pictures Tug. Thank you.

That is just retarded (no offense Mos) Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^

Powering through a Friday afternoon here. Filing my little a$$ off. Cleaned off the whole credenza and I can almost see my desk.


----------



## Mosquito

> That is just retarded (no offense Mos) Stef.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## theoldfart

hairy eyeball Mos?


----------



## walden

Awe, Stef's making fun of his Boo Mos. Hands go between the pillows fellas…


----------



## 7Footer

^lol

Found a pretty cool old socket yet yesterday unpacking some boxes from out shop… Idk when I'd ever use em but they are kinda cool, missing one of the 'ratchets' though.


----------



## PineSucks

Lord, bless these few meager scraps some men might call a meal.

This is the state of my shop:

M name's Dan, but everyone at work calls me Marty. Hence, McFly. It's safe to say McFly really love his job.

At my job, we're actually *encouraged* to dumpster dive, take wood home with us and make stuff with it because it lightens the load on our trash removal budget. Plus, it helps sharpen & expand our skillsets for work. We can even use the machines at work just so long as we're off the company dime. Really not much to ask, if ya ask me.

We have guys doin luthiery and building legit cigar box guitars. Guys are making adirondack chairs for a patriarch's lake house, chessboards for their brothers, cutting-boards for everybody in the family, reindeer for Dad at Christmas and mailboxes for their entire families, all in their spare time, all in the shop.

As far as the actual work itself goes, there are some seriously awesome things happening with some seriously high profile clients. We're doing a paneled waterfall coffee bar table in 10/4 American Cherry that's coming together with Swiss precision. I can't wait to see how they finish it.

There's a fully functional, full-sized mockup of a drafting table done in red oak with a walnut tabletop and a seriously bitchin walnut scissor-jack to adjust elevation that just impresses me to the moon and back. The actual project will call for wenge in place of oak, but the walnut top & jack will carry into the project. And Yes, there are pics of some of these.

Another cool part is that we can still handle run of the mill shipping requests for crates, skids and the like, so we can also keep our framing skills sharp as well as our cabinetmaking skillset. It's nothing but win all around right now for Mr. Marty McFly.

I finally have a job where I can't wait to get to work each day. I routinely show up an hour, sometimes 2 hours early, just to work on my projects and layout my actual work for the day.

My management team includes a guy who has pretty much taken me on as his number two. Bob Weir of The Grateful Dead was once told that he could be the greatest number 2 in rock history if he could just stuff his ego in a box just long enough to succeed.

So right now, I'm a Bob Weir to a Jerry Garcia. And that suits me just fine.

In closing, the state of my shop is strong, but humble; content, but hungry for more!


----------



## PineSucks

Edit: 
I swear to 6 pound, eight ounce Baby Jesus that these pics came up correctly as thumbnails only to rotate themselves at random. I got nothin.


----------



## theoldfart

Impressive.


----------



## jmartel

Someone's not having a very good day. You can see the bow poking out of the water.










Neither did this person. Mast sticking out.










But it was nice to take a ride down to Pittsburgh for lunch. Been a while since I drove the boat.


----------



## theoldfart

Submarine wanna-bees maybe


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Marty.

I dig that bridge JScuttle.


----------



## PineSucks

> Someone s not having a very good day. You can see the bow poking out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did this person. Mast sticking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was nice to take a ride down to Pittsburgh for lunch. Been a while since I drove the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Your signature line cracks me up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Sure l'll go to the show with ya." I sez…..









...Fux!


----------



## walden

Welcome Marty! Love that drafting table.


----------



## theoldfart

better get going your going to be late, (for $45.50 it better be good.))


----------



## chrisstef

Sup mcfleezy. Waterfall is bitchin.

Moses meet moses. Brosifs.


----------



## theoldfart

suhweet


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## PineSucks

Brother? Brothers don't shake hands. 
Brothers gotta HUGG!



> Sup mcfleezy. Waterfall is bitchin.
> 
> Moses meet moses. Brosifs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## Tugboater78

Passing through Owensboro,Ky right now, too bad the sun ran away.

So i give you a random pic of some cats?


----------



## ShaneA

My poor heart can't take all the baseball drama. Damn that was intense.


----------



## john2005

> I got a care package yesterday from Lj john2005 in trade for one of my custom Goodell-Pratt brass reproduction hammers. A pretty cool selection of material; jatoba,Osage, purpleheart,ebony,birch,wenge,a couple lilac cuts and a plum turning blank. The two boards with what look to have burned holes are laminated, originally from Summerfi. Truck or trailer decking his boy reclaimed. Pretty stoked to have all of it and I have some good ideas to make use of it. Thanks again John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox





> John s awesome. I got a similar one a little while back. Oddly with the exact same laminated wood with burn holes. Ha.
> 
> What s the story there, John?
> 
> - ToddJB


Glad you got it WC. I know you'll do it all justice.

The story is simple Todd. Bob got it from his son who cut it out of a shipping truck. He gave me some pieces and I in turn have passed a little of what I have on. I figured it would be cool to see what somebody else makes out of it. Heres something that I did for last Christmas with it.










Man am I way behind. Couple hundred posts. Been helping a buddy on a remodel and it is sucking every spare second I have. It won't get over soon enough. I did get a request to build a walnut counter top in the spring though. I may need to pick your brain on that Stef.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work John, I just noticed you were showing the finger joint in that stuff.

Great pair you got there stef.

Mostly done, about five hours into it so far. Handle needs epoxy still and the head cross peened. I bought some 3/32 brass rod to peen the head to the shaft but I may just use a wire nail again. I'm a little concerned with the durability of peening the head with the brass rod, over time I would worry about it working loose.










My mom has mentioned it a couple times lately, that when my uncle saw the turned coffee scoop I made her, that he is considering letting me inherit my great grandfather's tool chest. He was a renowned finish carpenter his whole life. 
I have never seen it but it contents came up after dinner at my mom's house house this evening. My uncle said it was full of saws, wood and metal planes, sets of molding planes, braces, chisels, marking gauges and so on. Conversation was making my ears hot, I just want to see it let alone own it you know. My uncle is recently retired and I encouraged him to break them out and get busy using them when he gets a break from the farm.


----------



## jmartel

Finally saw my dad's propane powered homebuilt steamer that he came up with a few years ago. Calls it the lobster slayer 5000. They do a lobster, steak, and steamed corn dinner for ~150 people every year at the marina they keep their boats at. A bored engineer who doesn't work anymore can be a dangerous thing.










He also apparently made a snowman out of river eggs (short logs that get caught in the dam's backcurrent and roll for weeks at a time until they get spit out).


----------



## terryR

Love the Moses Eadons!

Never heard of a river egg…we get beaver leftovers down here.

Not certain if my lil infill will make shavings, but it's looking pretty.


----------



## RGtools

> Ha! Ryan is that a pellet gun on a bi-pod?!!
> - AnthonyReed


Yes, the INSANE ground squirrel issue this year (due to the lack of a winter) is actually one of the reasons I have not been spending too much time in the shop. If I wanted to eat from my garden this winter I had to hunt the little guys constantly. The pellet gun is not like the one you messed with as a kid, it hits hard, and just where you want it too (once you get the trajectory figured out).

With winter coming I am looking at the wood pile in my shop with GREAT longing. Not that I don't love shooting ad modding any kind of gun. I will keep you guys in the know if I end up building any custom ones (an idea I toy with daily) as I intend to put my hand skills to work on the stocks.


----------



## TheFridge

RG, try an electric fence in a couple layers of you don't have kids. Dogs will learn to stay away rather quickly. I can vouch for its effectiveness.


----------



## RGtools

The problem with that is it's not discriminatory. I have Grey squirrels that I plan to leave alone (they seem only interested in my oak trees (and the occasional pilfered walnut), and I also have a very diverse bird population.

Hunting might take longer, but I get to choose my targets with care. I just wish ground squirrel was worth eating.


----------



## Redoak49

I have a lot of the small striped ground squirrels and they chew up my flower beds. The best I can do is keep the numbers down.

I have some plastic traps I got at the farm store and bait them with peanut butter and bird seed pushed into it. I have about 6 of the traps and they are secured with wire to a stake. I get more than 50 of the critters year and they keep showing up.


----------



## Slyy

Ugh 2 days back, some hardcore studying going on at Casa Slyy.

Stef, got a nice pair on ya bud.

Ugh OSU homecoming, the greatest homecoming in the nation, unfortunately some crazy ass bitch decided she wanted to suicide by cop and decided to run over and kill a bunch of people attending the parade.
Tough to be a Cowboy sometimes. 
Thankful my and the wife's fam were not attending the parade.


----------



## Tugboater78

Not always fugly engine room


----------



## TheFridge

So far this is the closest I've come to making duplicates of a particular style. Just a favor for a friend. I think I have a pretty good process now from beginning to end.


----------



## bandit571

Been awakened by flashing lights in the windows…....looked outside and into the alley that goes right beside the house, and my bedroom…..two County Mounties? in two of their SUVs? Talking to some fellow nextdoor.

Looked out onto the back porch…more people sitting in my gazebo…Had to go get dressed…..something about the fellow hitting someone else with his car??? Too late in the day for this sort of stuff…

IF and when I find out whom did what to whom….I'll report back….

Here I thought "Nightmare on Elm Street" was just a movie, should have known better when the address is North Elm St. for this house.

If I ever find enough turning blanks, I might fire up my old lathe, and turn a few of those…I might have a chisel to rehandle some time..









Sliding bevel gauge is a Rosewood Stanley, the eggbeater might be one, too. The chisel???









Has that look of a Stanley?


----------



## Pezking7p

Red, I love your little window of trinkets.

Tony, looked up Sleeping With Sirens….teen metal? Did not expect that. Was it a good show?

Saws look killer, Stef.

Fridgerdator, handles are nice. Is that oak? I assume the coco handles are the original and the oak were your copies? I think you're ready for the big leagues on that one.

I was off on Friday. Spent the day trying to rebuild my router table, only to find out that my router insert is purposefully bowed. Going to finish it up today and see if it will cut accurate rail/stile parts. Spent yesterday blowing insulation in the rental house. Somehow I convinced Mrs. Pez to go in the attic and do the blowing while I fed the hopper.


----------



## putty

Pez, I replaced the Insert in my Kreg router table with a lift, you can have the original insert if you want it.


----------



## terryR

Fridge, love the chisel handles! Please tell us the wood species! Sapele? Palm?
How are you shaping the butt end? Off the lathe?

My wife decided she wanted some turned eggs, so I made a collet clamp to hold the eggs for shaping the ends.










Looks goofy, works great! Now…IF I can just learn to stop dropping the finished eggs on my concrete shop floor!


----------



## chrisstef

Im gonna leave that last sentence alone Pez. Good work.

Love the handles fridgey.

Nice eggs terry.

Fresh cider donuts to the face this morning. Still warm. Om nom nom. Outfeed table should be done tonight after i fix my cutting errors.


----------



## theoldfart

"cutting errors"

Of course you meant crucial final fitting, errors just sounds so crass!


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Fridge. They look great.

Terry I've not seen that sort of set up before. Your design?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea … final fitting …. Lol. I left a couple pieces 3/4" too wide and missed a cross cut in another panel. No game changers thankfully. Enough scrap ply left for other shop utility projects too.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, I replaced the Insert in my Kreg router table with a lift, you can have the original insert if you want it.
> 
> - putty


Thanks Puttster. Mucho appreciated, but I had already cut the hole for my insert and the kreg is smaller than mine. Anyway I sanded it flat and I think it's OK now. Probably.


----------



## RGtools

Yesterday I actually got to work some wood for a change. My friend is in need of a sawbench so I thought I would try the Schwarz version.


----------



## Tugboater78

Looks like a vine is tryin to smother the forest..


----------



## theoldfart

Ryan, I just posted a couple of links to another Schwartz saw bench here.


----------



## terryR

Mos, heck no, I learn stuff like that from youTube!
LOL!


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks fellers, they are all mahogany (genuine from what I can tell from end grain magnification). The darkest must have a coat of BLO I forgot I put on or something.

Terry, I do all the sanding on the lathe except for a tiny stem. I just chisel the stem off and hit it with 600 and call I a day. Some you can see where it was. Others you can't. Think it has something to to do with the fibers twisting a a bit while sanding.


----------



## Airframer

Checking in. Still stealing wifi from the neighbirs so ints are spotty. Started college in Sept but still broke as hell over here so probably still going to be mia for a bit longer till things look up. Btw… Stefs still a lil bitch…


----------



## woodcox

Good to see ya Eric. Hope you and your crew are ok.


----------



## chrisstef

Eric


----------



## TheFridge

Glad the coloring was pointed out because somehow I didn't notice it. A little BLO made some difference.

Befo










Afta










Prob would've been a shade darker if I didn't wax the piss out of it first. Couldn't get all the wax off with them spirits. Edit: the bottom in the first pic is the one I copied.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That is some sweet lookin Mahogany.

Can't tell if these chairs are gonna be comfy yet, but I think they're gonna be lookers….


----------



## jmartel

My mom just asked my dad what the difference between jelly and jam was (while reading a book about canning).

I had to try my best to not respond or smirk because of the joke with the same question.


----------



## woodcox

Yep…









Chairs look good Red.


----------



## chrisstef

Chairs look tits magee.

Woody. What are you sharping there bubba? Retoothing a meat saw?


----------



## woodcox

Punkin meats saws


----------



## ShaneA

Pumkin carving implements?


----------



## Pezking7p

AF, I know you're back in college but you're too old for "experimenting" so just leave the other boys alone, mmkay?

Jpreserves you are so dirty.

mmmmmmmchairs.

Doors are about 75% done. Need to cut mortises for the muntons, final fit everything, then cut rabbets in the back for glass. Should I buy a rabbeting bit for this?


----------



## Tim457

Thought I posted this. If I did already, here you go again.

Fridge those handles are pretty sweet. I think I've settled on those being my favorite style. Anyone know if there is a name for that style?

Terry that collet idea is pretty slick.

Good to see you AF.


----------



## bandit571

Went on a road trip today…









Last night there were two Sherrif cars sitting here…..









Woods about halfway to my Daughter's place….yes, I was a passenger on the way down..

Had a "Loft Bed" she wanted built….used a couple things for the parts..









Some Pine..









Lagged a couple of the 2×6s to a couple pallets…her design, of course…









test fit of one post. Ran out of time, and needed a few things from a shop…40 miles away. Maybe next weekend I can complete the 6 yr old GrandBRAT's loft bed….


----------



## john2005

Built my first set of stairs yesterday on the remodel. Brilliantly I did not take a finished pic, so of course it didn't happen. I did take a "start" pic for the owner. Turns out recalculating stairs is harder than I thought it would be. But I got it. And they are all the same height, and level. None of this 2" taller last step, 1/2" variance between the rest crap. Oh, and no more squeeks!


----------



## bandit571

Had to cut the two pallets down a bit, as they were a bit too long, the chunk holding the end of the post for me is what was removed.

Made a mess in HER garage….and then left for home…..grandson can at least use a broom, right?


----------



## racerglen

Now that's planning Bandit ! Schooling the young one as well..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Doors are about 75% done. Need to cut mortises for the muntons, final fit everything, then cut rabbets in the back for glass. Should I buy a rabbeting bit for this?
> 
> - Pezking7p


That's my preferred method. I've got one of these jobbers from the borg that I've been using for years. Square the corners with a chisel.


----------



## jmartel

Looks great, Pez. If the doors are glued up already i don't think you have a choice and will need that bit.

I bought a CMT bit set fairly cheap from Amazon that I use somewhat frequently now. Works great.


----------



## chrisstef

Remember direction of your routing if your inside the square. Countertop fiasco n all.

My first casework. Now i see the beauty of a track saw. Handy effers they must be. Gettin closer to finish on the rolling outfeed storage supercenter.


----------



## CL810

They be lookin' good



> That is some sweet lookin Mahogany.
> 
> Can t tell if these chairs are gonna be comfy yet, but I think they re gonna be lookers….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn that's a behemoth, Stef. Good ish. Table-sawing plywood without an outfeed table is pretty much an amputation waiting to happen. You'll be able to do them by yourself after you have the outfeed set up. No track saw necessary. Shop space down there is looking hyooge!

Thanks for the call on the rabbeting bit. Sometimes I worry that I buy too many tools rather than work with what I have. I guess that's why I have so many tools.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> They be lookin good
> 
> - CL810


Thanks guys. Problem always is…..I like them better than the one's I made for myself;-)

Those backslats are curly cherry. Me thinks my aunt and uncle had some great ideas with the design now that it's coming together.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea circular saw on sawhorses in the driveway wasnt the most accurate but it was the safest. Clean up with a leaf blower has its perks too.


----------



## woodcox

Anybody ever shaped little ebony plugs before? I'm shooting for 1/4" sq. pyramidal in particular.

That looks like it will work stef.


----------



## Pezking7p

Woody, I would make a pyramid with a block plane first, then knock the corners down with some 220.


----------



## theoldfart

WC, lookup Daryl Pearts book on G&G projects. I can loan you a copy if you can't find one.


----------



## walden

Spent the afternoon teaching Todd how to sharpen a rip saw. The guy is a natural! Jack helped too. That kid is going to be President some day. And then Todd's lovely wife made us dinner. Perfect way to end a weekend.


----------



## walden

Red: The chairs are looking great!

Pez: I like that cabinet!

Stef: You smell…

John: I believe you about the stairs…


----------



## woodcox

Thanks all, I find my purse and give it a go.


----------



## Slyy

Red chairs are sweet, design was obviously a good choice.

Walden teaching Todd some saw skills huh? Jack for Prez 2052!

Fridge the chisel handles turned out well for sure that is some very pretty mahogany.

Pez the cabinet shop or home related, can't recall but I may have missed it too.

Wife told me yesterday: "I told you it was okay to try growing a beard cuz I knew you'd shave it off when it started itching." My response: "Callenge accepted".


----------



## Tugboater78

Uhgg

Had an alarm go off this afternoon in ER, lost water pressure on gear cooling.

Broken flex coupler, no big deal, told pilot to pull engine back a little and dug out replacment.

Got it back together and went to stand up, couldn't. Knee hasnt bothered me in almost 2 weeks. Apparently being down in the tight quarters where pump is, pulled or twisted whatever is wrong with my knee.

Worse than it was, can barely walk, 3 days left in this trip, grumble.


----------



## woodcox

Ok, I should have asked if anyone has successfully finished something without effing it up in the final minutes. Cracked while pushing the backer tabs in. I went to the dollar store to get a couple frames for their acrylic to find them to be glass. I broke the first one and squeeked by on the second cutting it to fit the odd size.

Ebony plugs are inlayed, they aren't hiding hardware. Cherry frame is just half laps and glue.










I was cleaning the shop a bit to make room for the wife's car now that it is getting nippy and found my cousins funeral program. Annoyed with myself for letting it get creased and dirty, I made this frame to preserve it and hang it up in the shop. He is the son to my uncle who has my great grandfather's tool chest. Was my closest cousin growing up, we were only a month apart. Wild kid, I've never seen so many people attend a funeral. I remember his dad branding the pine casket before interment.

His boss killed himself, my cousin and paralyzed another kid speeding away from a party drunk.


----------



## Tugboater78

Great tribute to your cousin!


----------



## chrisstef

Todd even wore jack's pants for ya too huh Walden. I think I see a nickel and 2 dimes in your left pocket. Sounds like the sharpening tutorial went well though, good on you guys and props to the missus for hoookin it up on the chow.

I almost didn't make it to the can this morning. Frosted mini wheat's at 8:30 probably wasn't the best idea.

Plugs look great WC. Youre showin off some serious squills lately.


----------



## terryR

Nice frame, woodcox! The cherry and ebony look great.

Goodness, Stef, what a huge assembly table! Mine is 4×5' but usually covered with 100 things. Hoping the finished ATC will help change that!

Red, awesome work…as expected…


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I think most of us could stand to drop a few lbs; these pants are from my glory days.

HUGE thanks to Walden. I was a fun day of learning. He's a superb teacher and knows his ish. Wifey grabbed this shot mid tutorial.










Result of the day was a sharp D-7 lightweight, Rip, 5.5 poi.










Also he helped me hulk the compressor pump up on the tank , so this little girl is almost up and running.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice outfeed, Demo. Went with casters and it looks slightly lower than the saw top, aye?

Red, chairs are looking perfect. Is that dry fit or glued?

WC, nice memorial. I get your frusteration with letting sentimental things get beat up with carelessness - it's a fault of mine, as well.

Pez, that's looking awesome man. I like your eye for design.


----------



## AnthonyReed

River eggs huh? Pretty cool.

Those look great Fridge.

Pez, no it was as awful (as I expected). I said yes to going before I knew who was playing. It was a new to me venue however which turned out to be cool and I'll look for shows there now. And I love the doors on that, it is looking fantastic.

Right on Stef.

+1, Woodcox displaying all kinds of skill of late.

Too cool Walden, well done boys.

That compressor is awesome Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - It does look pretty big but its only 3'x5'. Im going to push back the tablesaw a little bit because there isn't a ton of walk around space between it and my bandsaw. Ive got plenty of real estate behind the tablesaw that's only used when im running the planer.

Todd - Yea its a bit low right now but ive still got to add another layer of 3/4" ply and a sheet of 3/16" hardboard over the top. It should land dead even with the bottom of the slots in the table saw. "Should" being the operative word. I did go with casters because I had them on hand but none of them lock. Once I load it up with tools and what not Ill see how it works. I might replace two with locking casters.

I could def stand to lose a few pounds. One of the Spanish guys at work looks at me the other day and says, in broken English, "living the good life huh?" and then patted his belly. Fugger. Told him it was a boy and hes gonna be a soccer player.

Howd ya like filing the saw? Looking at the teeth ya did a pretty darn good job. Looks nice and even across the board. An aggressive rake on it too.


----------



## Tugboater78

Chairs lookin good red

Todd always good to learn such skills, wish some of you fellas lived closer

Stef looks like you have a good outfeed

Some more scenery








500 mile rock, 500 miles from Pittsburgh situated a few miles downriver of Aurora, Indiana.

Well i have other pictures but site says they too big.. sigh


----------



## ToddJB

Filing was good man. It's obvious to me that it has to be a muscle memory thing. I need to purchase some supplies so I can get up and running myself.

Rake on that one was 0. Walden suggested it for my first, and said it would work great for soft woods, and it sure does. Plowed down a 3/4" plank'o'pine like butter. First time I've used a sharp handsaw - makes a difference.


----------



## terryR

+1 to enjoying a very sharp saw. like a dialed in plane the first time! sure wish I could get that muscle memory…

and +1 to a bunch of us living closer!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Todd. If you can get used to starting a saw with 0 rake, youre in good shape. Indeed, its a lot of muscle memory but after a couple thousand strokes of a file, ya learn quick.

That's a big ass rock tugger.


----------



## walden

We put a 0 rake on there because the saw was very close to that to begin with. As a homeowner, it will come in handy for him. Todd has enough handsaws that he can file another one with a 5 degree rake for hardwoods. Now he just needs a saw bench…


----------



## ToddJB

Christmas is right around the corner… just sayin'


----------



## Slyy

Craiglait Ad, no pictures. Says: "I have a couple Carpenters tools".

Ummm gentlemen, I present: Craigslist Honey Hole


----------



## ToddJB

^Balls

More info immediately.

Good deals on the blacksmith stuff? Whadjya get?


----------



## woodcox

Nice. Dibs on the bed pan.


----------



## Slyy

More pics when I get home. Honestly, if something is there might could pick it up. He had an interesting collection of unique metallic planes.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been wanting to file a saw with 0 rake for a while Walden. I just haven't had the gumption to do it yet. I wasn't tryin knock the setup. I was saying that if he can get used to starting a saw with such aggressive rake he wont ever have a problem starting any other saw. For a while I had a really tough time getting any saw started. I was ham fisting the things.

Sweet mother of rusty tools Jake. That is the honey-ist hole ever!

Lol @ the bed pan. Looks like a golden cowboy hat. Did you pawn off your 50 years of service award duck? I dunno how one would keep the spray back from happening using one of those. I aint sure about you guys but if I wake up in the middle of the night to wiz, that little pan aint holding back the stream im about to lay down. Im putting out fires.


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone near Troy, PA?

"To be clear I'm not giving everything away right away. I need to purge and consolidate down to about 5% of what I have. The Larger machinery is already up for sale elsewhere."


----------



## JayT

Dang, Jake, that's the rust hunting bonanza!

Feeling like I need to take a road trip.


----------



## walden

Nice haul Slyy! I wish I could get that clamp-on drill press in the window. I have wanted one for a long time.

Demo: No offense was taken. I currently have my rip saw set at 0 rake and it can beat you up in hardwoods. I should have done a 5 rake for that.


----------



## Pezking7p

I need to figure out how to buff three chrome plated rollers (about 115 sq ft total area) to a mirror finish. They currently have scratches that look like 800 grit depth, though the pattern is very sparse. I have a random orbital buffer and about 12 hrs. Whatever compounds I use need to be available at a car parts store or Walmart or similar. If I damage a roll, it's about $10,000 to remove it and re-plate it.

Go!


----------



## chrisstef

Blue Magic and a Buffing pad on a 8" grinder.










And a chemical filter on a respirator. That stuff is full of ammonia.


----------



## Slyy

OMG I wish Walden. Based on the absolutely ambiguous posting I just brought $100. Only thing I actually purchased was a compete unused set of blades for my 45 for $35. I am going back though, many times!!









Did have a lot of stuff though









































Guy said he loved "patent" planes









And never seen any of these in person before:









7'4" long…..


----------



## ToddJB

Is that bed pan sitting on a huge jointer?

Awesome deal on the cutters.

Any pigsticker style mortising chisels?


----------



## Pezking7p

Also, pics. Because Internet.


----------



## Pezking7p

Un jam?


----------



## Slyy

Todd he had lots of chisels, Many were framing sized, lots of corner chisels. Know I saw some mortising chisels here and there but was seriously Overwhelmed. Spent nearly 2.5 hours chatting with him and looking around. I am going back for sure!


----------



## Pezking7p

That is a mother lode. This is what happened to my pants when I saw all those tool pics


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Pez, best birth control I've had in years. Told my wife she couldn't pregnant for a month even if we tried.




























He had a lot of blacksmithing stuff as well, just got too distracted to take pictures. Said he belonged to a local blacksmith club that I was unaware we had.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh wow.. i think my bank account and cresit cards would be screaming for mercy if i walked in there..

Just won a couple socket chisels off ebay a bit ago, made small bids not expecting to win.. A stanley 740 1/2" ( $8 with shipping) and an unmarked stanley 3/4" ( $11 with shipping) needs a handle


----------



## 7Footer

^Fap fap fap fap fap. Good lord.

Nice lookin out-fizzle Steferoni.

Chairs are beauties BRK.

Dem handles tho, Fridge…

Love that frame too W. Cox, another + for the skills you been displaying lately. Cool half lap too, I really like how the left & right side of the frame are just a c-hair lower than the top and bottom, fuggin solid man, and the plugs look dope.


----------



## Mosquito

Wow. That must be a fun place to wonder. I see a nice #45 box in 2nd to last picture… anything good in it? ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Jaw dropper jake.

So youre tellin me that theres no sign out front of this, now legendary, establishment. No advertising, nothin?


----------



## Tim457

Oh my jake, that's the find of a lifetime. I'm glad I'm not closer. You did good with that set of blades for sure. I'd love me a set of timber framing chisels with a corner chisel. The screw arm ploughs look real nice too.

Pez, no problem, that'll buff right out!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jeepers, old tool erotica.

The chairs are just dry fit for now. I'm going to have to be very strategic with the glue-up.

Still working 10 on, 4 off. Mondays after my long weekends are brutal. Carry on.


----------



## Slyy

Todd, was told Coopers Jointers the big one with the bed pan thing was over 7 feet long about 18 inches wide.

Stef, nothing, zip, nadda, zilch. Just has a set apart building with some old vintage signs out front next to his driveway.

Chris, he had at least 3 in box 45's. Just out and about 12 boxes of cutters. He didn't know several were No 55 cutters, we discussed this and he said he has a 55 in "storage" and we could discuss price, said he'd set a good price. We will see what that is when funds allow. He said that buying/selling is his retirement hobby so he is now a tool shop as far as I'm concerned. He said he'd always be willing to entertain selling stuff.

Don't know what he'd ask on the chisels Tim. When I go back I'll ask and send some pics!


----------



## walden

Slyy: That place is amazing. Next time you go back, check on the price of that clamp-on drill press for me.

Speaking of impulse buys, I bought this today…














































I'm thinking of restoring it and using it in place of my current chest. I think this one is big enough to work out of versus my current one is only big enough to use as storage.


----------



## TheFridge

A lot of great shtuff going on.

Terry, the handles are my patented "Fridge" size. The perfect size for your hand. Giggity… Actually, they're based a 750 pattern but a bit longer and wider to put a bit more weight on the handle. And make them easier to beat the hell out of.

Tug, If you need anything turned I've been on a roll lately. Up to you bud.


----------



## theoldfart

Impulse? Not really, more like necessary utilization. Wonderful find Walden. Also like the adjustable hacksaw.


----------



## TheFridge

Had a friend pick these up for me yesterday. Seemed like a great deal. Pretty much NOS condition that sat in a tool box for 20+ years unused.

http://lafayette.craigslist.org/tls/5281657627.html

Distton No 2 saw vise and a dowel/taper cutter? 30$









The guy I made the handles for gave this to me for 20$


















And had the day off so I finally made a hanger for some saws under the bench. Been a pretty good week.


----------



## walden

Thanks Kev.

Good haul Fridge! Looks like a good Monday for all.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy!


----------



## ToddJB

Man, everyone is getting sweet gents saws. Nice grab, Fridge.

Walden, that trunk is a beaut. Looks like some cool items in there too.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks.

Last time I opened an old dusty box I found an old red gummy worm. About 2" thick and 24" long it was. Funny thing was the gummy worm had 2 heads and tasted like plastic… I got pics to prove it. I mean, who the hell puts a gummy in an old box in the attic next to a stack of 20 year old playboys? I'm mean really.


----------



## Slyy

Nice Fridge, only got one gents saw courtesy of our resident tramp Stef, it's a good worker though for sure!

Walden, I'll certainly let ya know. The guys got more stuff than one person can handle and if it's within my power I'm happy to make the connection. I already told him I knew some people who might be interested in some of his stuff.


----------



## john2005

Last night I cranked out the upper flight of stairs. (split level) Also got a pic of the ones I did sat (lower set). It was a long evening, tearing out, building new, and installing so that the drywallers could keep rolling. This set did not need to be recalculated as the heights were right, but they very creaky. My 3 yr old could make them howl. Partly cause they are only supported on the sides and partly cause the stringers were cut pretty deep to where there was only about 2.5 inches supporting. Thus the 4 in the new ones. Now to add the flooring.














































Ps, Jake, you suck!


----------



## ToddJB

Nice work, John. Looks solid


----------



## walden

It's looking good John.


----------



## chrisstef

Stairs hurt my head.

Here's a pic of a job were working. That old Pratt & Whitney factory being turned into lofts. We sandblasted all the beams, columns, and the ceiling. Some serious old school hardware tying all the beams together.


----------



## ToddJB

Sandblasted? Cool. I woulda thought that would tear it up. I guess they probably just turn down the pressure. That will make for some cool looking lofts.


----------



## chrisstef

The wood is a bit beat up. I think that another trade may come through and sand down the columns but im not 100% on it. It would be cooler if the floors were level. The 4th floor has a change of 14" over the span. That puppy did some sinking. Theyre coming in and floating some gyp crete over the old wood floors. Im glad im not the lead on this one. 35 guys, 2 shifts, 2 month duration and almost 2 million dollars. I do get a nice bite of this $hit sandwich while our lead guy takes 2 weeks vacation. Awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great John.

That's awesome Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I think I was in that building back in the late 80's doing an audit. Big change from the dingy place I saw.


----------



## chrisstef

Id believe it Kevin. Last known function was as the Hartford Office Supply. 390 Capitol Ave.


----------



## terryR

Stairs look great, John! Gotta have solid stairs!

Stef, you have a pretty intriguing job. Lots of cool vintage buildings!

6 hours of cleaning, and I can see my hack outfeed table again!


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, looks like a pretty good working space.


----------



## terryR

^I can't complain when the sun isn't cooking the shop.
There's an equally large space behind where I stood for that photo…lathe, drill press, jointer, compressor, junk, junk, junk…


----------



## jmartel

Hey look, I found Tug as we flew west over the ohio. Crappy photo is crappy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JSpy


----------



## Tugboater78

Too small to be me! They only pushin 4 barges! Edit: correction, on closer look they only have 2

Looks like one of the bridges below dashields lock, 10 miles, give or take, below the point…

We just turned downbound out of Maysville, Ky with 15 mty barges. Got here 2 days too early, only 15-20 miles from home, in 2 days we will be almost to Owensboro again. 4 hrs away from home, sigh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jump off and tell them to call you if they need you; say that it will take no longer than 4 hours for you to be on deck.


----------



## 7Footer

The P&W factory looks pretty sweet Stef.

I'm making a few more of those bottle cap catchers and I have one that has a little bit of a live edge, but I'm not sure how I should shape the top, should I just square it off and leave it? I don't want to round it too much because most of that bark errr live edge is on that top left corner and I want to showcase it… suggestions from the x-sperts?









Almost bought a half-rack of Sensi Wet Hops to give to my parents (and BYO)...


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe knock the bark off it and give it a little dog eared cut on the other side 7? Just throwing things out there.

Sensi hops lol. BYo loves that stuff. Such a delicate flower.

8' doors made it back to the shop. Mahogany veneered. Heavy as all hell. Gonna make me some nice shop tops. Just need about 8 sheets of plywood and ill be good to go.


----------



## ToddJB

They're solidcore, Stef? What's the plywood for?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea buddy, solid. Plywood be for storage cabinets underneath.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice man. Those are rad. I used solid cores for my wall benches to. Love 'em. My circ saw had some trouble cutting them though - dense.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah little dog ears are def. one strong option. How would you knock that bark off, chisel? Was also considering really carefully taping off the bark edge and pouring some epoxy in there to strengthen it.

Fugg those doors look sweet, hoss. You are outfitting that shop like a Boss.


----------



## chrisstef

Good heads up on the circ saw. Im tempted to hoist em up on the tablsaw but u think ill have to call in some backup. Maybe multiple passes? It looks to be particle board at the core. Rip blade? Junker blade?


----------



## duckmilk

Been lurking for a few days, but too much going on to be able to contribute to this rag…er…thread. Also, too much good stuff has passed for me to remember who to congratulate, so, good stuff guys!

Jake, I can make a trip up there someday, only about 3 hour drive. What a find!!!

"Lol @ the bed pan. Looks like a golden cowboy hat. Did you pawn off your 50 years of service award duck?" Stef, looks a bit too small for my thinking head, might fit the non-thinking one tho.

Nice outfeed Stef, nice chairs Red. nice handles Fridge, doors look great Pez, bummer on the knee Tug nice TerryR and WC. I know I left someones out, but, that's the best I can do for now. AF sighting, good luck bud. Walden, Todd and Jack, great stuff.

State of my shop has been grindingly slow due to life happening. It rained and discovered one of the windows had water dripping, checked it out and found it was not faulty installation. There is apparently a leak somewhere on this metal roof and the water was dripping down on the inside of the wall and splashing on the inside window frame. Went up on the roof and caulked a $%#t load of screws. While up there, I cleaned the gutters and got stung on my wrist by a red wasp. Had one Popeye arm for a couple of days.

Pics:
Replaced the east window for a larger one to give a better view of the lake.










Did a bit of galoot work with my scrub to make this frame fit. Inside frames have to be 12 1/4" deep due to the 8" metal purlins and 3 1/2" frame walls plus outer and inner sheathing.










Started in a corner to get more stability to the walls as they go up.










Putting up exterior sheathing since these walls are also going to be insulated.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive heard wire wheel in a drill but no real life experience sorry to say.


----------



## duckmilk

BTW, wishing we all lived closer has been discussed, hence my sig line ;-)


----------



## Slyy

Man, Windows and scrub plane action looking great Duck. And heck ya, come make the drive sometime. The guy's place is actually an hour from the house but only 20 minutes from work or school.

Ugh Stef! Those. Doors. Are. Boss. You are working up some awesomeness in that shop.

J2 with the Cold War spy pics!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, if I did it agian, I'd get a new circ saw blade, and do multiple passes (maybe first pass, super light, with a fine toothed, then switch to a construction blade and do a couple passes for the rest. I'd probably put duct tape down to prevent chipping.


----------



## duckmilk

Sure thing Jake, not this weekend, but the wife is going to a horse clinic the following weekend, hehe  I wanted to go to the Terlingua Chili cookoff, but she said she was going to the clinic.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Jump off and tell them to call you if they need you; say that it wilfl take no longer than 4 hours for you to be on deck.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


If only…

Now i would love this shop space…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Justin, that space is awesome!



> Stef, if I did it agian, I d get a new circ saw blade, and do multiple passes (maybe first pass, super light, with a fine toothed, then switch to a construction blade and do a couple passes for the rest. I d probably put duct tape down to prevent chipping.
> 
> - ToddJB


Word.


----------



## widdle

Lots of cool stuff going down above…
Ive read a few guys mention track saws for ply and such… Just a heads up that a simple ply jig will work well, and also takes the measuring out of the equation , in lieu of a straightedge or something…here is a picture from the web, The numbers in the picture aren't important..basically, after the the straight edge piece is glued and screwed, you run your circular saw against and that gives you your zero clearance straight edge..

We usually make a few 40" ( doors to length) 48"( crosscut ply ) and an 8 footah for long rips..1/4" and 1/2" ply works good..make a few as they don't last forever..


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye widdle ive made quite a few of those.
Even a couple for my router.

Invaluable in my ongoing kitchen cabinet build that hopefully i can post one day soon as finished..


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## theoldfart

Tug, that shirt is me. I need it. Where is it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's got my Summerfield table saw on it, too!


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, guess we need two shirts!


----------



## JayT

I'd buy one of those T-shirts, if I knew where to get it.

Going to be a long day. I'm a zombie after watching that game last night. Go Royals!


----------



## theoldfart

I take it Kansas did ok?


----------



## JayT

Yes, Kansas *City* won in 14. Was 12:30am here when the game ended.


----------



## theoldfart

Gonna be a long series I think.


----------



## terryR

> Now i would love this shop space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tugboater78


Ooooh, tons of character, Justin! i love it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good find for your mom & pops 7.

Those are nice Stef; looking forward to seeing them in situ.

Great to see your progress Duck. Two insulated walls should keep you snug in that space. Please keep us flooded with progress pictures.

Widdle always good for a pro tip, thanks man.


----------



## duckmilk

^ I fully agree.

The jig Widdle posted is easy and simple. I use a strip of extruded aluminum screwed to a 4' piece of hardboard for mine.

Why not just leave the bark on 7'? Put extra finish on the bark area to help stabilize it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Shirt came up on a temporary add on Facebook, tried to copy the link but wouldnt work


----------



## jmartel

> Ive read a few guys mention track saws for ply and such… Just a heads up that a simple ply jig will work well, and also takes the measuring out of the equation , in lieu of a straightedge or something…here is a picture from the web, The numbers in the picture aren t important..basically, after the the straight edge piece is glued and screwed, you run your circular saw against and that gives you your zero clearance straight edge..
> 
> - widdle


I've made them and used them. Honestly, while they work, they aren't the same. The right tool for the job. If all you are doing is breaking sheet goods down to send through the TS later, then they are fine. But with a track saw the cut is just as good as off the TS. Plus, you get dust collection, and zero splintering on the offcut as well.

The only reason why I bought the TS was because I had 2 jobs for plywood cabinets that paid for it. I'm very glad I bought that instead of the homemade jig. It is definitely better. Whether or not it's worth the money to you is a personal choice.


----------



## SASmith

There is an auction this weekend near me. With a sweet old multi-tool up for bids.









And here is a pic of a restored one:









Eat your heart out shopsmith.


----------



## DanKrager

SAS, where's the lathe?

I LOVE these old machines. You're easily within driving distance…when and where?

DanK


----------



## widdle

Jmart I wasn't comparing the two, it was just a random reminder of a simple jig, I see both used on site quite a bit…I just happened to go by a friends job yesterday and one of his guys was cutting up some fin ply using a level, spacer block and clamps…They all work..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Noob question: panel saw setups eliminate splintering of off-cuts? Had no idea that was a benefit.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart I wasn t comparing the two, it was just a random reminder of a simple jig, I see both used on site quite a bit…I just happened to go by a friends job yesterday and one of his guys was cutting up some fin ply using a level, spacer block and clamps…They all work..
> 
> - widdle


It's all good. Both work. What you posted is a hell of a lot better than what you describe in that post.



> Noob question: panel saw setups eliminate splintering of off-cuts? Had no idea that was a benefit.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Some track saws do. There's a rubber anti-splintering strip on the guide that stops splintering on that side. The Festool track saw, for instance, also has a replaceable plastic splinter guard that goes on the opposite side of the blade. This little shoe gives a zero clearance on the off-cut side so you end up with zero splintering on either side. My Grizzly saw didn't have this, so I added one after the fact. Works great.

I put up a post on modifications to the grizzly one to make it comparable to the Festool at a fraction of the price.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/121082


----------



## SASmith

Dan, just south of fairfield.
http://www.auctionzip.com/Listings/2580711.html
Not sure that I will even go. Could be some good deals. With rain expected it might be a low turnout. Not much else woodworking stuff in the sale bill though.

Let me know if you plan on going.
Looks like about 40 miles for you and about 15 for me.
If I had more space and a way to load it I would love to have it.
I bet it sells for under $500.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That thing is a beast!


----------



## Pezking7p

Hi everyone. Pics here are making me want to spend all my money on a new shop and old tools to restore

If I use my Diablo ply blade I get zero splintering without a track or a guide. Like none.


----------



## DanKrager

Whew! I have an out…no way to load the big Crescent!

Is there a forum dedicated to preserving wood? perhaps just keeping green logs from splitting apart? I know about the paint and paraffin treatment, but that just postpones the inevitable. Is there a way to keep diagonal cut slabs from splitting without going to the trouble of polyethylene glycol? Would like to make plaques for Christmas this year…fresh cut and waterlogged.








Beautiful wild cherry.

DanK


----------



## LJRay

Wow. I step away for a couple weeks and get just a wee bit behind. I didn't read all of the posts but I did see a lot of neat stuff. Pics of moons, nice landscape, shops. Learned some new language - not necessarily related to woodworking. Think I need to checkup daily.


----------



## LJRay

Edit: Odd double post right after a lost connection message.


----------



## duckmilk

DanK, can't you make them now? Noob question cause I'm not a turner--yet.

Ray, ya just gotta to step in here more often and enlarge your vocabulary 

Look at what the Royals are doing, amazing. No cards in this game since the Rangers folded, but, wow, what a couple of games to watch.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dank, crazy idea but could you band them to help keep pressure on while they dry? Of course you would need a bander but your a resourceful guy.

What's the glycol trick?


----------



## terryR

DanK, have you had luck with logs cut in this manner before?

I have a few in the shop, but haven't been able to stop the cracking. Physics is powerful stuff!

----------------------------------------------------
I usually support the National League team in the Series…but NOT da Mets! 
too many years as a Braves fan…


----------



## bearkatwood

Nice bench Rgtools,
That look like the kudzu I got to see when I lived back that way. The George Washington national forest in between WV and Virginia is covered in it, it looks wild.


----------



## terryR

Dan, sounds like you found this article?

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/How_to_Limit_Cracking_when_Drying_Wood_Discs.html#

Buy some PEG, prep these for next Christmas?
I've soaked 2" thick wood in Minwax Wood Hardener, and that penetrates well. 
Dry wood only.

edit…also found these tips…

To avoid stress development and cracking, we have several options: 

A hole could be cut in the center to allow the radius to shrink more. 
Several disks could be cut and then one used for repairing the others. 
A salt paste could be applied to restrict shrinkage (see sidebar). 
For thin, porous wood, the disk can be dried in alcohol.


----------



## bandit571

Seems I have "won" both a Stanley No. 7c and a brass nut for a rear handle, from the Feebay Site

The Stanley is a Type 10. It is missing the rear handle. That was the reason for the brass nut.

Right now, the disassembled plane is in the hands of the USPS…wending it's slow crawl way the 90+miles to my mailbox. The Brass nut will be tagging along later….Right now, I have a beat up spare of a handle to try to make fit. It has a screw up through the bottom (easy there Stef) a nail where the horn used to be, and a brass ring right where I'll need to drill for the brass nut. Out of stock to make a new handle, anyway.

The ones on FeeBay are a bit on the pricey side…..

Stay tuned, will provide a few looks when these things arrive….


----------



## john2005

I believe one of you must own that multi-tool so we can all drool, er, appreciate it together. That looks awesome.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks for all the suggestions. Here's what I've learned. 
PEG (polyethylene glycol) is a waxy substance that dissolves in water and when wood is soaked in a solution, the PEG molecules migrate to penetrate the wood completely by mixing with free water in the wood as it does so. This bulks the wood cell cavity with PEG and when removed from the solution, water eventually evaporates but the wood cannot shrink. Finishing options are limited, but most of the time the wood is simply polished. It is now "plastic". Sugar and salt solutions do a similar "bulking", but not as effectively or permanently as PEG. This I've known for a very long time but have never tried it.

Soaking the wood in glycol (antifreeze) causes a similar molecular migration where the water within the wood mixes with the solution. When the wood is removed from the soak, surface moisture evaporates some but the solution within the wood does not release the water (antifreeze does not evaporate…good for toilet preservation in unheated places or keeping a drain trap from drying out) so the wood essentially stays wet enough not to shrink very much but not wet enough to interfere with finishing. The wood becomes hydrophobic, but the exchange of moisture is limited. So in wet or dry atmospheres the glycol remains and holds the "required" moisture. Unfinished pieces can "weep" if the atmosphere changes drastically and rapidly. A good seal coat prevents this. This I did not know and is going to be tested on at least some of these pieces.

Drilling out the center is what I started doing to make a regular oval picture frame. Then I realized that daughter might want some solid discs to "paste" the picture on permanently. I'm understanding, and it make sense, that diagonal cuts reduce the radial stress and it further makes sense that the steeper the angle the less stress. So the experiment begins.

The bowls will be turned rough, soaked and finish turned later.
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef likes a different kind of pegging.

Best of luck with it DanK. As always, thanks for the education.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol pegging, aka "she-lunking"

Dan if you bored out the pith I think you could fill it back with epoxy? Maybe?


----------



## ToddJB

What about boiling? I've heard people boiling their blocks in water. This actually seems counter intuitive to me, but I'm fairly sure is a used process for what you're doing, Dan.

Edit: drying blanks link


----------



## walden

Speaking of boiling water, I just heard of an interesting way to get paint off of hardware. Drop it in boiling water for a bit and then immediately drop it in ice water. Supposed to work better than chemicals.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wonder how old iron would respond to such treatment?


----------



## Pezking7p

I guess the boiling is supposed to heat the water inside the wood beyond its boiling point, driving up the vapor pressure inside the wood and driving out the water. Then you remove it from the boiling water and it has no more moisture to absorb. Boom, dried wood. Never thought about that but it might work, but it might also be a more severe way of drying the wood.

Drying cookies is hard because moisture loss out of the end grain is so high. The real key is to slow down the process or to stabilize the wood fibers somehow by offsetting the moisture. Sugar and Salt work because they are hygroscopic and hold the water inside the wood…eg, it never dries out.

Re: growing as a person or changing your perspective.

My last real boss here was a jerk. He would constantly tell me I was wrong or override me by saying something like "no not really, it's this other way instead" and obscure facts with technical jargon so that no one could follow what he was saying. He would do this even when he was so far wrong that it wasn't even a question. He once threatened to have me sent to jail (regulatory issue, going to jail is a real thing) in his place because I wouldn't back down from what I knew to be the truth. Long story short, I hated my boss because he was a know-it-all who didn't know much.

He has since moved on but is still with our company. He was in our plant this week and I was having a conversation with him. Same old stuff: "I know a lot of stuff look how much smarter I am than you and everyone around me." Except, now, all I can see is a guy looking for approval and acceptance. Not a jerk, just insecure. Funny how perspective can change.

Sorry for the weird life story but this was a very strange and eye opening moment for me. Had to share.

PS. Posting from a PC is a lot easier than posting from my phone.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, for cast iron, I'd advise against it - likely get some warping, worse case cracking. CI like to be heated slowly and cooled slowly. When you weld it you put it on the BBQ to get it up to a hot temp, then weld, then put it in a bucket of sand to let it cool super slow.

Though if you just left it in long enough to get the surface hot, and not the innards it might be okay.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pez, I love those moments of clarity. Right on man. Nothing to apologize for, glad you shared. Pc wins, true.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, your going to see a lot more like that as you go on. You know what your doing and you don't seem to have an agenda. Stick to your guns, it's the right thing to do. Bs looks more like BS the longer it's around!


----------



## chrisstef

Pez, I enjoy telling people like that to "save all their big words for the book they'll eventually write on the subject." Insecure, seeking approval, begging for acceptance …. we call em d-bags around here. A spades a spade and I aint trying to look any deeper than the surface in regard to those type of people. You wanna spend your efforts in making yourself look bigger/smarter than others, I aint spending my time getting to know ya.

Negative on the pegging T. No squares for me lol.

Scooped up some tackle box lookin jammies for nut, bolt, screw and misc hardware storage. Its been the bane of my existence for a long time. Hopefully this helps out a little bit. Only 10 more boxes full of shop stuff to unpack since the move. We're getting closer to being back to a fully functional, semi-organized shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> We're getting closer to being back to a fully functional, semi-organized shop.
> 
> - chrisstef


Can one return to a state that hadn't in fact been previously attained?

(ducking and running…)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Let me rephrase that ….. "We're getting closer to bing back to what would appear to be a fully functional, semi-organized shop.

Go mix some concrete or something will ya Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, better. 

Concrete work will complete next week. My small "Plan B" offload area for excess got the attention of the driver. "We always have extra to dump at the end of the day. Want me to come fill out the rest of that pour later?"

Heckyes.

So this weekend, we form the rest of the small pad for the trash cans and recycle bin area, next to one of the outbuildings. Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## SASmith

Dan, I have had good luck with hot paraffin to dry green wood. Never tried with the pith in though.
I don't know if my tank would hold your cookies. I built it specifically to hold bee boxes, and now I wish it was bigger. I made several single piece end grain cutting boards and dried them with my dipping tank.

Not sure if you remember "socalwood" from lumberjocks. He left several years ago and all his posts are gone too.
He dried loads of end grain cookies. He would make a tower of cookies with about a 1/2" of green sawdust between each one. All in an effort to slow the drying down. I think he said about 1/2 to 3/4 would not crack with that method. Not sure what species he was using though.


----------



## Tugboater78

Home sweet home…


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef I'm so happy for you getting to do shop things. As long as I've been on here I feel like you spent all your time until the last few months either getting ready to move, moving, or peeing in front of your neighbor's wife.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol thanks man. Its truth though. Its been about 2 1/2 years of remodding a kitchen, prepping a house for sale, buying a house and moving. Even mixed in having a kid. Who, coincidentally, just asked me if he could bring his pickle to bed.

Its been a trip.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea but you did and with style no less. Have a cold one buddy, I am!


----------



## Slyy

Good info on getting pegged fellas, glad to know somethings on saving the cookies. I'm kinda with Duck: I'm not a turner yet.

Have another couple weeks that I'll be on and mostly off again as another big exam looks its ugly head. Did have this huge 26" scroll saw follow me home today though:








Damn nears weighs as much as me. Even the 24" Craftsman I have already pales next to it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- Amen. I've experience several epiphanies with a change in perspective down the road. Whether going back to my old college and visiting old professors…..or most recently crossing over from union to the management side. Also, it's a sign of maturity, I think.

My news: I ordered a couple backsaws from Bob. His progress picks made my day. I use handsaws more and more in my work. It's time for some nice ones.

And….ready to start gluing these babies.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, your going to like those saws. What'd you get?


----------



## Tugboater78

I reckon i need to make a decision on one of my backsaws, and make the move soon. Restore/repair myself or get someone else to do it.


----------



## jmartel

I think the Jeep is on its last legs. Got a big rattle in the engine now (along with the grinding transmission, broken window regulator, and oil leak). I don't think this is something I have time to fix, and having someone else do it would be probably $1000. So it may be time for a new car. Was hoping to have the wife's student loans paid off first.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, your going to like those saws. What d you get?
> 
> - theoldfart


Kev, I ordered a crosscut carcass saw and a tenon saw. I already have a Gent saw he made. Gonna have a Summerfield set.

I've tinkered around with other premium saws, and I think Bob's saws are up there with Bad Axe and the rest. No pressure Bob…lol.


----------



## summerfi

No pressure felt Red. I always do my best, and a person either likes what I do or they don't. Thanks for the compliment though. That's a very solid testament, and it's appreciated.

Did I mention Red's set of Summerfield saws will all have cocobolo handles to match his planes? LOL


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, they even painted to cast iron table red? Ha. That thing is a beast do you know the make? Is this from the concrete guy?

Red chairs are looking awesome and congrats on the saws. I'm sure they will be breathtaking.

Bummer Jjeep. Just dropped the Pilot off at the mechanics tonight. Timing Belt, Water Pump, Brakes and Oil Change - worse case will be around $1300. Best case will be about $900


----------



## Claurence006

some garages are freaky


----------



## Slyy

JGrind that is a total bum on he Jeep. Cars are only ever money holes but it's hard to see the good ones go.

Red the chairs look sweet, what kind of finish are they wanting on those bad boys? Fantastic choice on the wood used in them. I imagine the new digs from Bob are gonna e amazing too.

Todd, couldn't find a model number yet but it's has a Duro badge. Seems they were the actual maker for a lot of Wards\Powerkraft badged tools. Need to measure the throat but it appears to be their biggest model, a 30" scroll saw. The catalog shows it as shipping weight of 140lbs, and I believe every bit of that.









Need to find more examples to get an idea of color, though I've got a really nice "close-to-50s-craftsman-blue I might use. A question for some if anyone has an answer: the really only thing I hate about restoring old tools is taking off old paint. Have been using paint remover and a scraper but a lot of the older equipment have beautiful curves that make this painful at times. Short of sandblasting, is there any easier way that some use or maybe a wash off type remover?


----------



## putty

Jake, paint remover and a wire brush?


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, keep in mind with this comment I'm not working on a precious vintage tool here. I am restoring a BWS15 Bridgewood wide belt sander that was splatted, dipped in, and poured over with red insurance claim paint. I used an angle grinder with a cup wheel and the thick paint ran away ahead of it leaving bare smooth metal. Fast and very thorough. I was using a pretty aggressive knotted wire cup, but other intensities are available. The machine was in pieces when I did this and between the cup and a flat wheel brush there wasn't anything I couldn't reach that mattered. Worst case is dig a little in sharp corners with a scraper.










DanK


----------



## ToddJB

+1 to wire wheels on angle grinders - I use all sorts. I also use a harbor freight needle scaler. Great for corners, raised letters and other right spots.


----------



## terryR

Jake, color me jealous! A very cool addition to the shop! The price is nearly worth a You Suck…










All the google images I see so far are blue or grey…no other Duro badges yet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys.

Sly- I like to use a coat of natural danish oil on walnut and cherry. Let it dry a couple days…..then satin poly for durability. Tis a sin to use stain on either species imho.


----------



## jmartel

> ... but it s hard to see the good ones go.
> 
> - Slyy


This liberty is far from a good one. Good riddance when it does go. I've hated this thing since the wife bought it. Been nothing but trouble. I just don't want a car payment right now. I would have rather kept my beater S-10, but we sold it before moving west. Hell, the S-10 got better gas mileage. Just much longer and stick shift so it would have sucked in the city.


----------



## chrisstef

A mechanic I know said that the liberty's have an issue with the oil filters leaking. No matter how hard ya crank on em they wont seal perfectly. I found it to be true on my wifes. Periodically I gotta crawl up under that pig and give it a twist.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, the examples I'm seeing, that appear original, are machine grey


----------



## ToddJB

Here's a restore (not original color)


----------



## jmartel

> A mechanic I know said that the liberty s have an issue with the oil filters leaking. No matter how hard ya crank on em they wont seal perfectly. I found it to be true on my wifes. Periodically I gotta crawl up under that pig and give it a twist.
> 
> - chrisstef


Mine leaks a bit from there, but the main leak on our jeep is from the valve cover I believe. This thing is falling apart with only 110k on it.

Was looking online last night at new Foresters, Sorentos, and CX-5's. All of which seemed to do quite well in reviews.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos and I are both Forester fans.


----------



## walden

Jmart: I have been happy with my Subaru Outback. The 2012 and newer models have a forced air intake system that makes the 4 cylinder drive like a 6 cylinder. Something like 175+ HP. I swapped out the air filter for a K&N and now get 32 MPG in the mountains (hauling ars) and 29 MPG pulling a trailer in the mountains. The car has no problem doing the speed limit pulling the trailer in the mountains. It has more power than my last car that had a V6. I've had no issues with it and it spends half it's time off road.

Slyy: You're on fire this week! Congrats.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice mods on that track saw JBone…

Lol @ pegging and shelunking.

That is a hurking scroll saw Jake, my lathe is a Duro, Todd said they are pretty solid old machines..

I never go anywhere without my pickle.


----------



## chrisstef

"I never go anywhere without my gherkin." - There i fixed it for ya 7.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos and I are both Forester fans.
> 
> - ToddJB


^ What he said.

-

Both my dad and sister had Liberty's (2005 and 2004). Dad's had water pump issues, radiator issues, and eventually blew a head gasket last year. Sisters had all kinds of random cooling issues, so she bought a new car recently.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, my gherkin makes all the pretty girls dance and want to take off their underpants, my gherkin. Ohhh-wo-wo-wo-wo-wo-my gherkin.

Oh yeah, Stef those people like Pez was talking about, they can also be called touchholes, no?

edit: this gave me a little chuckle. http://postgradproblems.com/this-artisanal-wood-video-making-fun-of-hipsters-is-hilariously-accurate/

Red - those chairs are full chub. Fuggin beauts, can't wait to see them with finish.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

7, love the video. You really get $1,200 for a split log? Wow!


----------



## theoldfart

Good day for a hike









Lunch time


----------



## jmartel

Only concerns I have with the forester/outback is the oil burning/head gasket stuff. Subaru claimed they fixed it a few years ago, however I have a friend with a 2012 that burns oil like crazy. Latest report is that they fixed it, but I haven't done much research into the 2014+ models to know if it was fixed or not. If I'm buying a new $25-30k car, I don't want to replace it for 15+ years.

My other holdback with the Forester is the lower tow rating from the CVT. I'm not hauling much, but I will be hauling an open trailer with a 400lb motorcycle or two on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## chrisstef

Touchhole would be appropriate, yes.

That video is hilarious. Rubbing ginger root on the firewood lol.

15 years out of a vehicle jcheap? Whoa. I think ive succumbed to the notion that ill have a car payment (my wifes) for the rest of my life and if we can keep it to $200 - $250 a month im cool with it. Every 3-4 years we just trade it in for another one. Hopefully in that short time span we never have to take it to a mechanic.


----------



## walden

I've got the CVT and it is rated for 2,700 lbs. I've done it. It works. Just say'in. Sounds like you need a skate board. No maintenance at all. Just roll it until the trucks fall off.


----------



## Tugboater78

Since kinda on subject of vehicles, maybe i will ask for opinions on what i need to do soon.










I have a 97 s-10 4wd 4.3L xcab stepside. Solid body (mostly, typical rear wheelwell and cab corner cancer finally caught up last year)and drivetrain. Been a good truck for last 11 years.

It is time for a change soon for multiple reasons.
• starting to nickle and dime me to death
Shocks shot, brakelights keep blowing fuses, crank position sensor keeps going bad (hard to start sometimes, runs rough sometimes), front sway arm bushings are shot, blows heat all year round. Many others i cant recall
• this truck way my brother's, who removed himself from the living world 11 years ago last week. He left behind 3 boys, 16 yr old twins (as of tuesday) and a 12 year old. I took over the truck payments etc before he left.
• the twins have shown interest in having the truck one day, and i have fully intended on passing it on to them if possible. 
Cant pass it on in current condition though, the boys unfortuently, havent developed any interest or ability to "tinker"

Maybe TMI for interest of the post, but painting a picture.

I need to find a replacement truck, of similar attributes as the S-10, less the stepside ( have cursed that feature from the getgo)

Ford vehicles are not an option.. haha not opposed to "foreign" makes but i prefer domestic.

No interest in buying brand new, would actually prefer an old truck. Best vehicle i ever owned was a 92 dakota 4wd xcab longbed, 318 ci, but it took a 60 mph trip off a 25ft embankment, nosefirst into a creekbed.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 7Footer

Other than the burning oil you also need to keep in mind that you're driving the #1 lesbian car on the planet. ;-) Lol, Walden didnt you have a funny story about some butch chick with a flannel shirt draped over the drivers seat?

Did any of you guys dress up for work today?

Edit: Tug have you checked out the "mini-duramax" in the new Colorados and Canyons? Pretty expensive right now but if you can wait a year or two for some gently used ones to pop up they would be worth considering. They get almost 30 mpg, and the Duramax is one of the best engines ever (in my not so humble opinion)... idk if they have the allision x-mission like the HD trucks, but you know that engine will easily go 250k.


----------



## jmartel

> 15 years out of a vehicle jcheap? Whoa. I think ive succumbed to the notion that ill have a car payment (my wifes) for the rest of my life and if we can keep it to $200 - $250 a month im cool with it. Every 3-4 years we just trade it in for another one. Hopefully in that short time span we never have to take it to a mechanic.
> 
> - chrisstef


Out west we don't have to worry about cancer (rust) dissolving a vehicle in 6 or 7 years like we did in the north east. The Jeep has been in Vegas/San Diego for most of its life, then CT for a year, and then back out west again. So, very little rust. Plus we put around 10k or less a year now on our Jeep, so I figure that would be 150k-200k miles. Easily achievable by most modern vehicles. My S10 was at 150k when I sold it, everything still worked great. The jeep is 12 years old now, and shouldn't be dying this early.



> I ve got the CVT and it is rated for 2,700 lbs. I ve done it. It works. Just say in. Sounds like you need a skate board. No maintenance at all. Just roll it until the trucks fall off.
> 
> - walden


The forester is rated at 1500 lbs. Trailer + 2 bikes and gear to get to the track is about that. Or a heavy ass u-haul open trailer and one bike is about that.

I did like how spacious the engine bay was in the forester when I looked at a friends. Looked easy to work on. Drove the MIL's outback which we both liked, but that's longer and more expensive. Would take up the entire length of our driveway and be more difficult to park in the city.

EDIT: Tug, you might be able to find a used Dodge diesel 1/2 ton. I think they've been out for a year or two now. The new Tacoma is definitely an eye catcher, but obviously it's brand new. Otherwise, a used 1/2 ton from pretty much anyone would do the trick I would think. I miss having a pickup sometimes.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug - wish I had truck. Not currently in the financial cards. Would need a 4 door. I like the Taco's but even at 10 years old people want a small fortune for them. Actually, in Denver, about the only truck you can get used at a reasonable price is a Dakota.


----------



## Pezking7p

I want a big freakin truck. I would settle for a regular sized truck.

I did not dress up for work today because I didn't go in. On my way to get shop supplies now. Need CA glue and long ass pipe clamps.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug - wish I had truck. Not currently in the financial cards. Would need a 4 door. I like the Taco s but even at 10 years old people want a small fortune for them. Actually, in Denver, about the only truck you can get used at a reasonable price is a Dakota.
> 
> - ToddJB


I don't what i would do without a truck, rollover and play dead perhaps. 4 doors would be a good idea with ability to haul around kiddos with ease. apparently manufacturers think that if you want 4 doors you dont need bedspace, or you need to pay another 10k to keep bedspace. A 4ft bed would do me no good, may as well buy a car..

Guess i need to ask the teenage boys around here how they can afford thier flashy, jacked up, bigass blacksmoke churning diesel trucks. I cant wrap my head around how they do it. Of course most of these boys/girls will probably still be living with thier parents till they 35. I make damn good money, probably in the lower wealthy bracket for where i live and cant afford to buy the base model trucks, much less what they be driving.


----------



## Mosquito

some of the recent Colorado's look interesting but man they get expensive quick


----------



## 7Footer

I want a truck really bad too. Also need a 4 door though and good gawd, they are so damn expensive it's unreal. I look all the time and it's just out of control. And yeah my problem with the trucks that are a few years old, the mileage is no better than what I get now with my SUV so I want to wait until I find something that gets around the 20 mark. It's just almost impossible to find something with all the options I want for less than about 35k, I'm blown away every time I look.


----------



## chrisstef

Stef wants a truck too.

Dang jmart 10k miles a year. I think I do that in home depot runs for work lol. Ive been hovering around 30-35k miles a year. They've been putting down this new calcium chloride product for a few years in the winter and its been hell on vehicles. My wife is also starting to see that its contaminating drinking wells. Salt content in people's water is through the roof.


----------



## Tugboater78

Milage on 97 s-10 120k… had it for 11-12 yrs had 97k when i took it over..

My 2005 SRT-4 has 39k…


----------



## Mosquito

I'm around 15k a year, bought my 2010 in 2011 with 18k on it, now at 78k

My parents (mom) had a 2002 Chrysler town and country that they traded in 2014 with only 50k miles on it


----------



## jmartel

I also put about 10k on the motorcycles per year too, so that helps spread the load. I take the bike every day to work. The wife can ride her bicycle to work again, so that helps keep miles down.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Since we're on the subject, my truck is an '02 Chevy with 248K on it now. Has to go a few more years, kids need an education so new truck has to wait.

We haven't had a monthly vehicle payment for years. I hate those payments…


----------



## 7Footer

35k is a grip Stef, damn! You get mileage reimbursement or anything with work?

My SRT (Dodge Dart) only has 37k. lol









Chevy comes with a vortec engine, made out of real tornadoes.


----------



## ShaneA

I thought all woodworkers owned trucks and wore flannel shirts? I have a 2013 Tundra, it gets a solid 14mpg…but what does one expect with 400lbs of torque?

The midsize trucks seem to only compromise space, not save any money…hold out for a higher mileage full size would be my thought. Here in the Midwest, trucks be everywhere.


----------



## jmartel

I've never had a car payment. But, I'm sick of dealing with other people's shoddy work, so the next car we buy is going to be brand new.


----------



## walden

Haha! 7 - The story was that my ex girlfriend lived next door to a lesbian. Every time I would come over to see the GF, the neighbor would ask me to park in front of her place and throw a flannel over the driver's seat. That is the sign that a lesbian is getting laid.

I had to pull some evasive maneuvers in the Lesbaru at lunch. Some crazy lady came flying up behind me, so I tapped the brakes (just enough so the lights came on) to get her attention so she wouldn't rear end me. She swerves around me, gets in front of me and then launches on the brakes. I had to swerve into the other lane and floor it to get away from her. I took a right at the next intersection to get away. No idea what her deal was, but she will kill someone by the end of the day. Either someone really pissed her off or her meds rolled onto the floor where she could reach them…


----------



## walden

I would love to have a truck…a 1949 Dodge Power Wagon to be exact. A man can dream…










Jmart: Car payments suck, avoid it if you can. I saved up and paid cash for the Subaru.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Stef wants a truck too.
> 
> Dang jmart 10k miles a year. I think I do that in home depot runs for work lol. Ive been hovering around 30-35k miles a year. They ve been putting down this new calcium chloride product for a few years in the winter and its been hell on vehicles. My wife is also starting to see that its contaminating drinking wells. Salt content in people s water is through the roof.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ya, my '06 Tundra has 57K on it;-) Just a project truck. My rust out before it blows up. Doh, don't jinx me Kev!

Recently I traded in my camry for new Sienna, and took Heather's old one for work. Now we have two white minivans in our driveway. Pimp.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tug - what's wrong with Ford trucks?

My old truck - 2002 F-150:










My new truck - 2014 F-150:










Extra cab with an 8ft bed. Hard to park, but can haul some lumber.


----------



## bandit571

> I would love to have a truck…a 1949 Dodge Power Wagon to be exact. A man can dream…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jmart: Car payments suck, avoid it if you can. I saved up and paid cash for the Subaru.
> 
> - walden


There was one up in Huntsville, OH. Sitting just off StRt 117, across from Desparado's Bar & Grill. Not sure what they wanted out of it. Black with red rims, and lettering….


----------



## chrisstef

I love the old 50' and 60's ford F-100's. They give me chub.

Is it 5:00 yet? Dragging around here.

Where's tony? Out sunning himself again?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Trick or Treating don't start til 7pm Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

So thats when we'll hear from Tony. Gotcha Paul. Im pretty sure the court has mandated him under house arrest since the whole incident last year on Halloween.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - he's still in wardrobe and makeup at this time.


----------



## chrisstef

Getting the shine off that melon aint no easy task. Takes a LA stylist to make it happen in sure.

Boss man just cut me loose. Im outta here girls. Peace n chicken grease.


----------



## summerfi

Here's my truck. Well, one of them at least.


----------



## jmartel

Bob, is there anything you have that isn't awesome?


----------



## ToddJB

Bob has some baller trucks.

There are a few of those power wagons in my neighborhood, Walden.


----------



## summerfi

When you get to be as old as me, you'll have had time to weed out most of the non-awesome stuff. ;-)


----------



## 7Footer

That's pretty much my thought, Those midsize trucks are nice but it's not a whole lot more for the full size…

Yes Walden! That is so freaking classic. #LesboMoves

Whoa, Bob that is fantastic.

Power Wagons are pretty sweet, one of the aircraft mechanics that use to work here restored one, it was dope.


----------



## ToddJB

I hope that's true, Bob. I hope that's true.


----------



## ToddJB

We have a Forester and Pilot currently. Not good for any hauling, though I've crammed my fair share into those backends.

So my current concession is a cheap-o trailer, and hitches on both rides.


----------



## Mosquito

We've got a Forester and an Impreza 5-door (hatchback). Have a hitch on the Forester, but no trailer. Use it for pulling the jetski's at the cabin, snowmobiles in the winter, and a snowmobile trailer on occasion (when we were moving I was pulling my dads covered snowmobile trailer and he pulled the UHaul with his Cherokee). So far so good. Will be getting my dads spare snowmobile trailer (non covered) soon, but would like to get a smaller 5×10 utility trailer in the future. The 3-place snowmobile trailer is rather large, and has no sides


----------



## walden

Bob: That truck is awesome! I may have to hitch up the teardrop and come see you next Summer.

Todd: Don't tempt me…


----------



## terryR

Awesome wheels, Bob! I'm a truck man for life.

Want to get rid of my F-250 diesel and manual tranny before the winters of CO. Saw a lot of Jeeps out there earlier this month. Sure love an 8-foot bed though…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think I'll just make my next vehicle. Sumpin like this….


----------



## duckmilk

I would never like to be without an 8' bed. '09 one ton crew is what I have. Mileage ain't good and hard to park in cities, but I seldome go to cities and only put on about 20K miles a year.










Super nice chairs Red. I like Bob's ride and Walden's wanna be ride.


----------



## putty

No Duck, I'm not going to help you unload that load!!


----------



## 7Footer

Red you could bust that out in a couple weekends, no prob. Can you imagine how awesome it would be to build your own car, all that leg room?

Lol, Duck is that you taking the picture? The shadow makes it look like the fuggin Hulk.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, those timbers left over from Shermans' march?


----------



## chrisstef

Good catch 7! Duck hogan wit tha guns like rogan.

Hardware nightmare tamed for the moment. 









Lil pro mod to the till


----------



## bandit571

Ve haft verke to do…









Came in the mail today…..this might take a few to rehab, no? 









Rusty & Krusty Stanley No. 7c Type 10…..all told, it will run just under $25, counting shipping….

might need to add a space in the till for this one.


----------



## Tugboater78

Powerwagons are boss

Red those chairs look awesome

Ford- bad experiences all round…

7 i agree about mid/full size comparison.. eyeing options

I have a 5×8 trailer i use, but having a truck is way more convenient most times.

Stef nice till

Uhhg i lazed around all day and only managed to catch up on some youtube subscription videos and a marathon of S3 of Arrow. Oh well im allowed a lazy day every now and then i think.


----------



## Slyy

Man, you girls ran away with it today.

All this truck talk has got me hankering for a big truck. Only new car the wife and I have ever felt the need to purchase was her 09 Civic, great car but difficult to transport wood in. I've always just been get 'em cheap and make sure they drive camp for most of my adult life. In fact the only non-sedan type I've had is the Rendezvous I drive now (and still have to chop ply in half to fit inside. When time and career can dictate, would love to get a truck to at least have for hauling. My dad had a 63 Chevy that he traded to a guy for some work on another of his cars.
Looked almost just like this (less rust though)








Would like to find something similar down the line, fairly cheap, hopefully indecent running condition but easy to work on and somewhat fitting a lot of the equipment already sitting in the shop.


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit, looks like it needs a bit of work, im sure youll have it working again in thenmorning though!


----------



## duckmilk

Putty already helped me unload that load of timbers, poor sap ;-)

Stef, you posted a pic of your guns after finishing (finally) your bench. I actually had my wife take pics af mine, but in a moment of modesty, decided not to. Yes, I have some, but Smitty would put both of us to shame.

Kev, I got those timbers from an oilfield service company which were used to help move heavy equipment over muddy roads. These were ones they were getting rid of. One I'm saving is 14" wide x 8" deep x 18' long oak, for my future bench. Talked to a guy tonight who has a bandsaw mill.

Stef's Fabrication Specialties plane till is ballz!!

_"hopefully indecent running condition" Jake _ Tony is both in running condition and indecent.

Tug, take another day off and enjoy yourself.


----------



## TheFridge

> Tug - what s wrong with Ford trucks?
> 
> My old truck - 2002 F-150:
> 
> Extra cab with an 8ft bed. Hard to park
> 
> - Hammerthumb


If it was easy then women could drive them. Else they just get a forester… Or a jeep…


----------



## 7Footer

^lol.

Stef's Fab Specialties is rad, you have that made or find it? Awesome. And that till, diggin it.


----------



## Tugboater78

So this is the end grain of a rough cut true 4×8x12+ beam of douglas fir










Combined with these










Are gonna be a new beginning, soon… of a project that has been on hold, or snail pace, for 2 years..


----------



## chrisstef

7 - My boy found that sticker at a flea like 2 years ago. I been squirrelin it away in my desk forever. It needed a home.

Git ta scrubbin bandit. Thats a crusty old sailor ta got there.

I know a think or 2 about multi-year projects and you better slow down if you wanna hold my pace tugger.


----------



## Pezking7p

I dream of having an old Toyota HJ47.


----------



## bandit571

The Krusty Ol Sailor is now in the "dock"...









"Yeah, but how does it cut?" 









About like a jointer should…..So far, have just over $24 invested in this old plane. Makes my other Type10 look a bit small…









The No.6c, T-10, sitting behind the No.7c, T-10. Might just do for now???


----------



## terryR

Bench already looks good, Tug! A 2 year build is nothing compared to how long a sturdy bench will last! I seem to do everything from tapping threads to drawing sketches only on the bench. Love it!

Good to see youz guyz vehicles. We all know real men drive big trucks! LOL! And there's nothing a stinking, noisy diesel engine for producing torque…or just makin' noise next to mommy's SUV at the redlight.

Anyone drive one of the 4door Jeeps recently? Looks like a good snow vehicle to me. Although Car and Driver seems to think the V6 is underpowered!


----------



## woodcox

Earlier this year I sold my FJ, thought I never would either. Seeing that flatbed 45 makes me horny, I've only seen two on the road.









My bro spent years tuning a big TJ and then traded it for a newer four door jeep. He said the wheelbase is about the only thing he liked about it. He now has a gas turbo ford truck which he really likes. I would think one of the last model rubicon unlimited two doors that still had the straight six motor would be worth finding.


----------



## jmartel

If it was up to me, I'd go for the new Tacoma. I like the looks of that truck. Or an eco-boost F150. But unfortunately that's not the most practical for city living right now.


----------



## bandit571

Chrysler Town & Country  Touring. 3.8 Lt V-6 Seats are the Stow&Go. Inside is wide enough for a full width sheet of plywood. Almost have it paid off, too

On that No.7c,,,,,,seems to be more of a Type 9. Apparently a bit older than I thought…


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work on the 7 bandito. Quick too.

Blowin leaves at this house in comparison to the last house is a straight up walk in the park. Time for a lil lay down sesh with me, lil buddy and the great pumpkin then its on like donkey kong. My midget needs to deliver with the treats this year. Ditka like pep talk.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## terryR

^making my arms sore! strong work!

My wife has an eco-boost F-150, hate it. the twin turbo 6 belongs in a small truck; not a 20' long yacht. IMO. She loves it.

would love a rubicon with Hemi…hello, chrysler…


----------



## theoldfart

Justin's benching some serious weight! Looks good.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah buddy, put that handsaw to work and make it earn its keep.


----------



## CL810

Tag line worthy



> ....put that handsaw to work and make it earn its keep.
> 
> - summerfi


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright, don't hold back on the cute kid pics tonight. So nice not having to worry about being off work for the fun.


----------



## woodcox

My girl wanted a cat on a witches broom.


----------



## 489tad




----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Pezking7p

^^^damn!


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## woodcox

Cinderella


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Totes adorbs.


----------



## bandit571

My "scary" picture…









"Hide yer eyes, Mabel!"


----------



## ToddJB

Bam bam and Pebbles










The fine line between Hilljack and Hipster


----------



## walden

Great pictures of the kiddos. Todd: Your costume is hilarious! I went as a minion from the movie Despicable Me.


----------



## Slyy

Sitting here treating the little haloweeners. Our cute little next door neighbors kid:









Attempting to get the plane till finished up









And listening to some awesome 90's-00's tunes









Todd wins the costume contest fo sho.


----------



## Mosquito

We only had 3 groups of trick-or-treaters, and totaled 7 or 8 (wife couldn't remember if there were 3 or 4 in the last group). Reeses for Chris


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit lookin all badass. 
Todd needs to cut his lawn. 
Kids are cute as hell. 
Chiefs are in london. 
Clock turn back sucks.


----------



## theoldfart

Yawn, go back to sleep sweetheart.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> We only had 3 groups of trick-or-treaters, and totaled 7 or 8 (wife couldn t remember if there were 3 or 4 in the last group). Reeses for Chris
> 
> - Mosquito


That's what we used to get. We must live int he cool neighborhood now- thinkin we had close to a hundred. Glad the neighbors warned us to get lots of candy. Good fun.


----------



## Pezking7p

Trick or treat! Love all the costumes. We went to a friends last night since no kids will come to our house. Kinda dead. About 10 groups total.

Today I'm headed to the nascar race. Boss kinda strong armed me into going. We have customers visiting and they wanted to go to the race. So I guess I can cross nascar off my bucket list.


----------



## terryR

Cute photos…love Bandit and Todd's "costume" the best!

Todd, a real *********************************** smokes without using their hands…

No trick or treaters out here in the sticks…it's a mile to the nearest farm. Actually, I don't think there are any kids within a few miles of us?

Happy late B-day to me! 










A combo square that's worth more than my first table saw! After the photo, I put it back in the original box, and safely into the toolchest. Damn…hope I can actually use it?


----------



## Tugboater78

Kiddos went trick or treatin with thier dad last night in another town so no pics of them. Fiance took them last weekend to George Clooneys hometown for it. But gave out candy to over a hundred other kiddos last night.

Been a busy mornin, and gonna be a long day!


----------



## bandit571

Well, well…lookee at that….the sun came out, hardly a cloud in the sky this morning…..Even the Shop Cat wanted to go out for a "stroll" around the neighborhood.

Debating on Burnt Room cleanout and drywall prep, build a tool tote ala Underhill, or just get out of the house for awhile. Haven't even finished the first Mountain Dew of the day yet…....will wait to decide after that is finished…


----------



## theoldfart

Out for a final rust hunt. I think I'm out ten fiddy. Lots of chachkies(sp?)!


----------



## chrisstef

Is chachkies a strictly new england term? They suck in any fashion.


----------



## theoldfart

Pretty sure it's a New England/Polish expression.

Todays haul


----------



## theoldfart

For Tony, the building is an IM Pei design


















And for Bob ( Summerfi), some glass
La Farge









Tiffany


----------



## walden

Nice haul Kev!

Public service announcement: Don't shoot an antique tool chest with a gun. Making a repair this morning where someone did just that at some point in this chest's life. It's getting new runners on the bottom as well.










I think it might work as a working chest. I need to remake the tills. One is missing and the ones that are left are crappy rebuilds someone did at some point.










It will get a new saw till as well. One that is slightly wider (hence the spacer next to the hollow and round planes).


----------



## jmartel

We don't get any trick or treaters. Kind of nice, actually. Our house is not actually on the street, but behind someone else's house (essentially in their backyard). So no one wants to let their kids walk up a dark walkway behind someone's house for candy. We also don't get any solicitors or anything.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, just love looking into someone else's trunk! Did that sound odd? Passed on three of those today, no room in the shop. Just a note, that saw till will NEVER be big enough, I'm resigned to making a Summerfi wanna-be cabinet.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks for the glass pics Kevin. The first one looks like a carp. Get to work on that saw till. Mine is lonesome.


----------



## Tugboater78

Bottom of benchtop 90% flat, if my straightedge isnt lying

2 aprons glued up and toolweel in clamps.

Now gotta work on some legs, while i wait for glue to fully cure and allow straight'nin of aprons/well..


----------



## terryR

Beautiful, Tug!

I think that old chest looks fabulous. Amazing how a chest of sexy tools is so enjoyable!


----------



## chrisstef

Lovely stuff fellas. Box and a bench on a sunday.

So gotta ask you guys for some help because im a bad designer of things. We bought a cool quilt on our honeymoon made up of patches of womens sarongs from all over the carribean. Its hung up on a dog of a quilt rack i made waay back. It needs to be burned and wifeys been talkin about hanging it up over our bed. All the designs i see are antiquey looking and our bedroom is on the modern side.

Myy first thought was a g&g type frame ala woodys recent frame he did for his cuz but thats all i got and have no idea how i would affix the quilt inside a frame. Whatcha guys think?

WC could you throw up a pic so my laxy a$$ dont have to scroll back.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, troll Scandinavian Design or Ikea. Not so much to mimic but for lines and style.


----------



## bandit571

If you want, I can take a better photo…..100 yr old quilt. Shelf is a 2×6 shelf. Shelf supports hold a rod to hang the quilt on.

BTW: Computer desk is out of barn wood….









The shelf part is a 2×6 barn wood of oak. As for a table near by









Seems to be made of Sycamore barn Wood….


----------



## walden

Looking good Tug.

I got the repair done, new runners installed and wheels on. Gave the lid a light sanding. I need to lightly sand the rest tomorrow. I'm roughing up the surface a bit so if will take a coat of milk paint. That should help it a bit without loosing the old/antique look. Painting it the same color.

Has anyone tried putting milk paint on top of another paint before??

Stef: Let me think about that one. There's got to be a cool way to do a modern-style quilt rack.


----------



## TheFridge

As it looks now. I may be too anal about not hanging the LN saws by their handles but I baby all my good stuff.










I've already glued a block in to hang this gents saw. This was before I did any actual work on the block. Clears all dogholes too. 









Next up is some easy access chisel holders to go on back of the till.


----------



## theoldfart

Clears the dog holes on the deadman as well?


----------



## TheFridge

Yes it does TOF. With holdfasts in there since that is their home. Not close really. Just not the pic makes it look closer than it really is. Having to tak all this into account when building my chisel holders and other holder I have semi planned.


----------



## SASmith

chris, how about these?


----------



## Tugboater78

Walden, loving the chest
Milkpaint may work over old paint, but i know they recommened using some stuff they call extrabond, may end up with the "stylish" crackle paint look.

When quilt display was mentioned, i pictured what bandit posted up.

Man i am tired, and this going dark at 6pm is gonna really screw with my head..


----------



## chrisstef

I think the wife is looking to frame (or shadow box) it and have it over our bed instead of floor standing. All i could figure was like the one bandit did but (no offense) more on the modern side. Keep in mind shes a female so the language isnt always the same.

Lol scott. I had that top picture saved myself. Didnt make the cut unfortunately.


----------



## bandit571

The only other one I have a picture of is a "Windsor" pattern…









Just some old pallet wood…


----------



## Tugboater78

A case to display a quilt would be lots of glass…


----------



## chrisstef

Yea i say quilt but its actually really thin and not very big. Here it is. Folded in thirds as it sits.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, your organization is inspiring.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, that was "special".....site would not load for a long time. I was ahving trouble just bringing up a thread….then NADA!

Must have been the time change….


----------



## Tugboater78

> . All i could figure was like the one bandit did but (no offense) more on the modern side. Keep in mind shes a female so the language isnt always the same.
> 
> - chrisstef


Pallet wood and bad painting to make it look old?

Seems to be "modern" now…


----------



## woodcox

I can see how framing it could be cool. Hanging it with in, would need a stout dowel to avoid sagging. Maybe a 1/4" or so black painted steel rod or square tubing?








Some box jiggies from the Ibox I picked up this morning, random tray. Going to play with it for a bit before doing the drawers for my tool bench. Ha! I'm still practicing dovetails and plan on doing machine joints on my bench drawers! Mild sauce I know.


----------



## woodcox

Solid till fridge.

Tug, that is a pretty productive couple of days on the bench.

That square is gorgeous, Terry.


----------



## john2005

Catching up. Back on the vehicle topic, there was one of these in the local CL 3-4 months ago. 8k. Wife gave a firm no. So disappointed….

!







!

It wasn't in this good of condition, but still.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting at a traffic light this evening….saw two of these "things" go by…









Except one was an all black Slingshot, the other one was a red Slingshot. The one in the picture was at the big Cruise-in this summer….









I do believe these would have left the city cops in a pile of dust….


----------



## Mosquito

First night after we moved into our new house we went out to dinner with some friends and saw a T-Rex


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks Todd, cox. i just try to do different things and see how they succeed or fail. I get bored easy.


----------



## ShaneA

Champions! It only took 30yrs…it may have been worth it.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks WC. I think the metal rod idea is solid. Its not super heavy but id hate for it to sag over time. With the thickness of it I might have to go shadow box style and build a small box behind the frame.

Congrats Shane. Shoulda pulled Harvey in the 9th.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Heft and Hubris has been at it again. What a handplane.










Edit: Congrats to the Royals, from a die-hard Cardinals fan. Incredible talent on that team!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I see a bench, planes, shavings and assorted tools but no work piece. Maybe the shavings are staged?


----------



## putty

^ Maybe he got carried away and planed it into oblivion!


----------



## JayT

> Champions! It only took 30yrs…it may have been worth it.
> 
> - ShaneA


Royals!!!


----------



## smitdog

> ^ Maybe he got carried away and planed it into oblivion!
> 
> - putty


Exactly what I was thinking, he likes the plane so much that he forgot to stop!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jointed!


----------



## Tugboater78

2×4s.. whatcha buildin smitty?

Gotta love the Heft and Hubris, putting mine to work too


----------



## jmartel

I still haven't tuned up my heft and hubris. Got it de-rusted and put back together. But it needs sharpening and fettling. Yet another thing on the list.


----------



## theoldfart

That's better.


----------



## Lucasd2002

Y'all are slippin'

TWSS:



> We have a Forester and Pilot currently. Not good for any hauling, though *I ve crammed my fair share into those backends*.
> 
> So my current concession is a cheap-o trailer, and hitches on both rides.
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## AnthonyReed

Adorable kids and great costumes.

Very awesome Terry, congrats. I hope you use it too.

That space is spectacular, as is the glass. Possibly a koi on the first one Bob? Thanks Kev.

Powering through Tug. Nice!

You have skills Woodcox, not sure why you are steering clear of dovetails.

Please share what you come up with on the quilt solution Stef.

Trucks. Sport.

Is that a can of 3in1 on your bench Smitty?

7' lotions his moobs.


----------



## chrisstef

T - ive submitted my design to the chief as a G&G face frame (a la woodcox) with a 2-3" shadow box (dovetailed corners) behind it, quilt hung from a 1/4" steel rod within the shadow box. Hung with a French cleat buried inside the shadow box. Wood choices are cherry, curly cherry, qs cherry or mahogany to match our current cherry bedroom set.

Sorry I missed Todd's backend post but with all the stuff he's crammed in there over the years its almost second nature to just let it ride now a days.


----------



## Lucasd2002

my daughter as Winnie the Pooh:


----------



## ToddJB

> Wood choices are cherry, curly cherry, qs cherry or mahogany to match our current cherry bedroom set.
> 
> - chrisstef


Make sure you finish right to make that cherry pop.


----------



## chrisstef

You know it bruddah - (wise asain voice) must yoouuve sherraac. ^

Cute poohlet lucas.


----------



## ToddJB

I was trying to be gross and you ruined it with your literal rebuttal. I'd appreciate it if you would do a better job at working with me here. Go get another cup of coffee and try again.


----------



## johnstoneb

Depending on the length you may want to go with something heavier than 1/4" steel rod. 1/4"sags very easily.


----------



## chrisstef

Todds 1/4" dont sag at all ^

Sorry todd. Hope this post revives my status.


----------



## terryR

Yum, yum, get ya some!










Tinting shellac with brown and black to get that vintage look on a new tote. Wood is African cherry; trying to match Sargent's East Indian Mahogany.

Applied using the bhog technique.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm with Bruce, 1/4" is a little sparse on the Atlas routine. 3/8" or up to 1/2" nickel plated would be good for just about any quilt size or heft. Some of them get pretty bulky too. along with being very heavy. You may want to consider putting a plastic tube over the metal rod so it doesn't have a chance to discolor the material it touches. 
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dayum Terry! Beautiful.


----------



## chrisstef

Beautiful Terry!

Noted on the rod integrity as well as sleeving it. The quilt itself weighs very little, 3-4 lbs maybe?. Its not your typical cold weather quilt but more of a patchwork quilt made up of summer dresses of carribean women.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmm, summer dresses, I miss them already.

Fuggin' time change {piss & moan} is so dumb. NO one wants it dark at 4:30pm…. NO ONE.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed Tony. I call this "depression season". Wake up and its dark, go home and its dark. Throw some snow in there and its no bueno. On the bright side we're hanging on to fall for all its worth, temps in the mid 60's all week.


----------



## jmartel

Dumped rain all weekend here, but this week should be mid-50's and sunny. Mountains got their first snow storm, which is good. Hopefully there will be good skiing this year. And less wildfires next summer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

2×6s are destined to be farmhouse table top, and bench top, and sideboard top.

EDIT: Tony, yep, 3-in-1. I like it for threaded things that are supposed to move easily but don't.

Can't wait 'til Throwback Thursday; here's the shop when there was a ton of stuff going on. Tool chest in work on the bench (note the chest lid setting off to the right, on the floor) while the Not-Wall-Hung is on the assembly bench. Pre- wood floor, of course, and old window still in place. Heck, the lighting hasn't even been improved.


----------



## terryR

+1 to summer dresses and tight shorts!

winter is always boring, and the stupid time change just makes it worse. Especially since my wife never gets home before dark, and I'll have to put up our chickens and ducks each night! 

...still shorts and t-shirt weather in AL…Fall is the best season here! Beautiful leaves, and moderate temps.


----------



## AnthonyReed

86° here Saturday as I sat home like a freak.

Terry how does one "put up" a chicken and/or duck?


----------



## Hammerthumb

^ wet!


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno why but I just caught a visual of Terry in a sun dress. Yuck.

Tony loves roosters.


----------



## summerfi

This is what happens when you don't put up your chicken.


----------



## Mosquito

Not a good day, gents. Lost my grandfather last night before I was able to make it down there to say goodbye. Never fun, but his time was up. Normally don't share that kind of thing, but my Grandpa is one of the reasons I got into woodworking so I feel it's appropriate. One of my favorite pictures, always time for a little goofin' around










And kick back and enjoy the river


----------



## Tugboater78

so a couple more passes through planar for my aprons/toolwell. found my glueups were not optimal, oh well.
probably only i will notice, or if one of you happen to stop by to critique it.. so

keep on keepin on..

not a very productive day, though i made 40 bucks by selling some of my salvage/pallet wood to a friend who likes to stainpaint pictures on old wood and sell it.

edit, musta posted at same time

sorry for your loss Mos


----------



## AnthonyReed

Total projection Stef.

Sux. Sorry for your loss Mos, R.I.P. Gramps.


----------



## woodcox

My condolences mos.


----------



## summerfi

Sorry Mos. Hang on to the memories.


----------



## walden

Love the Pooh costume!

Terry: The handle is looking great.

Mos: So sorry to hear the news. All of my Grandparents are gone. It's never easy.

I was at the paint store today and they were playing techno music with words thrown in over top. No lie it said, " jackson, jackson, hysteria, hysteria, poop, poop." They must have been free basting (sp?) in the back or something. Bizarre.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, sorry to hear about your grandad. You will have your woodworking to remember him by.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. When the time is up, the time is up. His health had been failing him for a little while; slow decline until the past two weeks when things sped up. Just glad it's over, for his sake. I'm sure the first trip out to the cabin next spring will be a tough one, but all the memories of the summers with them out there over the last 22 years won't soon be forgotten.


----------



## darinS

Sorry Mos. Always sucks when things happen like that. Hold onto your memories, it will help.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry Mos. Thanks for sharing.

Walden, I think the phrase is freebasing


----------



## AnthonyReed

Paul told me it is "Freebasing" Walden.

*EDIT*: I was slow getting the message from Paul on that one, thanks for towing the recreational drug line Todd.


----------



## duckmilk

Sincere condolences Mos. Yup, you'll always have the memories.

All the costumes were fun to see.

Tug's workbench comes back to life!


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry for the loss Mos. I admired my grandfather like nobody else in this world. He'll stick with ya, no doubt about it.

Lol walden, free basting for sure. Damn kids get off my lawn.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Freebasting is what you do at Thanksgiving.


----------



## chrisstef

Or what Tony does in Russian bath houses.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry for your loss, Mos.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sad news, Mos. Sorry to hear it, sounds like memories will always bring a smile though. I miss my grandad too, and it's been 19 years since he passed.


----------



## Hammerthumb

My grandfathers have passed, but still have one grandmother.

But as life evolves, I am now grandpa:


----------



## theoldfart

Grandpas rule.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cane shakers.


----------



## bandit571

Never knew either of mine. One died not long after my mom was burn.. and Grandpa Lew was killed working on the railroad.

Tried some drywall up in the Burnt Room. One 4×4 section is up. Need to tear out more plaster & lath off of 100 yr old Oak studs. I am wearing a mask up there, still having a lot of trouble…..Yep I am half of the rebuild crew.

At least the replacement window is in and insulated. Room is weather tight, again.


----------



## ToddJB

Paul you still have a grandma? That's awesome. Your grandchild is her great great then? Crazy.


----------



## Hammerthumb

She will be 99 this year.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, she is still sharp as a tack.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So cool!


----------



## chrisstef

I knew 3 of my great grandmothers. Grandma Vera, Mama Serafine, and Grandma Jane. Played a lot of checkers with Grandma Vera when I was home from school sick as a kid. Mama Serafine was grouchy. Grandma Jane was one chill Irish woman with a very interesting past.


----------



## JayT

Sorry to hear, Mos. Lost my last grandparent about a month ago.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Paul, I remember only meeting my great grandmother once, and it was in the hospital a few months before she passed away. My grandpa was the last of the 4


----------



## terryR

Sorry to hear of a loved one passing, Mos!

Tony, our fowl are allowed to free range during the day, but have to be herded back into their coop at night. Lots of coyotes out here


----------



## 489tad

Sorry for the loss of your grandfather Mos.


----------



## john2005

Sorry for your loss Mos.


----------



## putty

Sorry for your loss Mos. Was he the one that made the rose table?


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap you guys are getting after it…. Great Halloween pics everyone. Todd for the win. Nate-Dogg's fireman costume was solid.

That handle is on fleek Terry, and happy b-day! My pops is tomorrow.. A while back I googled Bridge City and it says their facility is like 5 minutes from where I live, but when I called the number to check if they have a showroom or anything no one answered… I need to get up inside that place.

Sorry about your G-pa Mos.

Great shop/milling pics Smitty.

Lol @ freebasing. That made my monday.


----------



## Tim457

Sorry about your grandpa, Mos. Definitely keep the good memories.

For sure some freebasting going on with those lyrics, Walden. Kinda like 'ol Cosmo:


----------



## Slyy

Mos, sorry for the loss brother. Certainly rough to not get that final chance to say goodbye but certainly sounds like you guys had a great relationship.

I'm always torn that I didn't get into woodworking until after my Grandpa passed, woulda be sweet to share some stories and get some sage advice from the old guy.

End of semester is piling up but took a couple hours break from the books to, more or less, finish up the plane till (and get some LJ's time in as well).








Still have some tweaking on organization and of course get it hung up but that will come in time.


----------



## Slyy

Nom nom nom, Internet elves.


----------



## walden

Haha. You guys crack me up! Can you tell I don't do drugs?? I still can't figure out who puts on a song in a commercial business that shouts "poop" over and over…


----------



## Mosquito

> Sorry for your loss Mos. Was he the one that made the rose table?
> 
> - putty


No, that was the grandfather on my dad's side, he passed away in February of last year


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, the loss will be felt for a long time. Being the late baby of a family, my gps were long gone before I arrived. Treasure the memories.
DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Both my grandfathers are gone, have 1 grandma left, 93 yrs young. Was just diagnosed with cancer for second time back in march, she is refusing treatment, so may end up losing her soon.

I dont get to see her often, i need to make a point to go see her real soon. Lives a couple hours away.

Planer made a lot of shavings today..


----------



## Tugboater78

Since it kept resetting last post and wouldnt let me finish..

Legs square on 2 sides, need to be cut to 4.5×4.25 and final length tbd


















Didnt have any material ready of right width, for bearers. Cut and jointed some cutoffs, so thats whats in clamps in background.


----------



## Slyy

Awesome work Justin!


----------



## jmartel

Dang, Tug. I think you need to hook up a shop vac to your planer.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Tugger! Cool till Jake!

Tony, our fowl are allowed to free range during the day, but have to be herded back into their coop at night. Anything like herding cats? (The old EDS Super Bowl commercial)

I knew my great grandmother Mammie, on my dad's side. The hardest was losing both my parents 3 years apart, both from cancer, the bane of all our lives.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Dang, Tug. I think you need to hook up a shop vac to your planer.
> 
> - jmartel


Shopvac setup in other "shop" and the building with planar is due for a cleaning anyway so i said f it and just put it to work. Bag up shavings and give them to neighbor to burn in his garage lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

That till is tits Jake!

Motoring Tug, right on man.


----------



## terryR

Yep, love the plane till here, too! Lots of character!

Tug, can you share some of that caffeine you're on? Good grief all the work…

Duck, you guessed correctly! Herding chickens is pure madness! Herding cats…impossible!!! 

I turned a lil brass infill knob yesterday; couldn't use chisels this time since vibration kept extracting the drill chuck from the head stock (working on another holding method). But, perseverance with a handful of files paid off! Bubinga added to match the nearly finished plane…


----------



## racerglen

Oh, that's NICE Terry !


----------



## john2005

^^oh my. Terry that looks sweet!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sexy.


----------



## ToddJB

Killer, Terry


----------



## walden

It's beautiful Terry!!


----------



## terryR

Thanks, ladies!

Glen, I'm certain you could make that in yer sleep…

Didn't mean to monopolize the other epic thread.

Go Mets!


----------



## Slyy

Terry that is dayum sexuh!

And ya Duck, cancer is the dumps.


----------



## chrisstef

Strong work fellers. A tugging bench, a slyy till and an Alabama infill. Aww yea.


----------



## 7Footer

^Ill 2nd that. The 'bama infill made me rock hard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

2nds? Sloppy aficionado 7'?


----------



## 7Footer

Lol.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Terry, I like your knob :-0

Haha 7'


----------



## chrisstef

Wonderful .gif reply 7. Bravo sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Paging Dr. Lysdexic, Paging Dr. Lysdexic ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

He's a Mortadella fan?


----------



## ShaneA

He is a fan of big meat?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No, I don't think so. He was dating Al for a long time.


----------



## ShaneA

That is true, mix the BHog in there, and I think there is enough evidence to support that.


----------



## RPhillips

Hey guys… just dropped in to say hi. Been busy as of late…

Managed to build a nice loft bed for my oldest daughter. I built it with Douglas Fir from the Box, came out pretty decent. Have to snap some pics this weekend.


----------



## Tugboater78

4 legs, 4 square.. about all i got done on that task today. But replaced the whole f'd up drain system in house today, and set up to replace all the waterlines tomorrow and/or next day.

Been dealing with piss poor drains for last 8-9 yrs i have lived here. Hard for water to drain correctly when pipes run uphill.. water lines are run willy nilly, gonna run pex i think.


----------



## ToddJB

Pex is a wise choice. It goes up so fast. If you're going to rip out all of your old line you should reuse it for a compressor line through your shop(s) so you don't have to move your compressor or drag your line around everywhere.


----------



## RPhillips

> Paging Dr. Lysdexic, Paging Dr. Lysdexic ….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


hmmmmmm bologna pony?


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Rob! Lotsa work on them legs Tug. Cute kid, did she help?

Balony? I've had posole in the crock all afternoon, tasted the juice, best I've made (wife agrees)


----------



## bandit571

gave the newest plane in the shop a workout, tonight….









Not sure, but I think it gave me a workout, too. Stanley No.7c









Makes my Stanley No. 4 T-12 look like a block plane….

Have some saw work to do this week, aw well..









I think they are called .."Dovetails"???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Her folks they said our lives together, Sure was gonna be rough
They never did like Mama's homemade dress, Papa's bankbook wasn't big enough"










Most evenings I sneak out for some joinery/glue up time. I don't know if every chair joint needs to be glued AND pegged. I just know it makes for one helluva strong chair. So, that's why I do it.

If the chair on my bench looks funny, it's one of the captains chairs. You'll see pancho.

Ha! My daughter is using one of Duck's back scratchers as I type.


----------



## jmartel

What's the pocket hole for, Red? Securing the seat to the chair frame?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup, keeping it centered. I'll put a couple clips in that groove too. Just making sure the solid seat can expand and contract seasonally.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Pex is a wise choice. It goes up so fast. If you re going to rip out all of your old line you should reuse it for a compressor line through your shop(s) so you don t have to move your compressor or drag your line around everywhere.
> 
> - ToddJB


Would be a good idea if there wasn't either a 45, 90, coupler at least every foot of the half that is pvc, or every 6" in the other half that is copper. Whoever put it all in musta been drunk or didnt believe in a straight run.
Though some of the pvc is repair work by me trying to fix the worst of thier installation

Duck, she helped run the battery down on the drill she is holding and left me with no lack of conversation. Fiances oldest, i try to get the kids involved but they rarely want to. Figure lead by example, eventually they will be.more jnterested. Both kiddos love to pull the trigger on my drills…


----------



## chrisstef

Eff roofers. Just like reservoir dogs I hate going into something without being 100% on my team. Had them on the schedule for 2 months and they couldn't hold it. I cant be there wed, we'll be there Thursday. This morning .. we cant be there Thursday but we'll be there Friday and Saturday. Eat a bag full, I aint paying my guys and my hvac sub OT to be there Saturday. Good luck in getting the 78,000 sqft reroof job out there because im ratting your sorry a$$ out to the new owners of the plaza.

Red's seat expands and contracts.


----------



## terryR

Tug, benches are supposed to take months to build…jeez…

I feel your pain with plumbing woes. The doods who plumbed this old house were definitely freebasing some sausage crack! The infeed lines run in loops in several places! And our DWV has no V; they just epoxied every other joint on the drains to allow for air to enter the system. On top of it all, we collect water from the nearest cave, so our entire water system is farm-rigged.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Sorry for your troubles Demo. Don't take any sh!t.

"Farm-rigged" - Between living during the depression and being a farmer, my granddad could cobble-up any job if need be…


----------



## Tugboater78

Stretchers, legs, bearers all ready for final deminsioning, almost time to cut some mortices and tenons.

After i get a gameplan on the waterlines and snag up most of what i need to start running the pex

drains are all glued up cept for the end connections. Make those tomorrow when kids are at thier dads and easier to deal with possible water outages due to the usual unforseen circumstances.


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh plumbing sucks tugger. Good luck buddy. Sticks are lookin great.

None taken Tony. They sent me the rookie project manager and ill learn him. Im always suspect when the roofing guy they send me is 300+lbs. and hurts himself climbing up the ladder. Im sure you've done this job before (sarcasm) Mr. Orange.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good luck Tug. Straight forward work; but the all or nothing and immediacy of plumbing makes me irate when I have to do it.


----------



## walden

I prefer electrical over plumbing. With electrical, I know immediately if I made a mistake. With plumbing, I find out about a mistake two months later when the ceiling caves in from water damage…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those chairs are coming out so nice Red.

You have faith to close in the wall/ceiling soon after new pluming Walden. I leave it open to stress over/keep checking for a couple weeks. Hate plumbing, it puts my relaxed monkey mind in contrast.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad the scratchers are still in use Dan. Hurry up on those chairs.

I agree with Terry Tug, slow down on that thar bench.

Plumbing, electrical and roofing are all toward the bottom of my list of favorite things to do.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"If water runs through it, I don't do it."

A motto shared between me and my dad. I hate plumbing. I've done some of it, but still hate it. Bucketfuls of respect to those tradesmen, it's an art and a science.

+1 to Walden's preference of electrical over plumbing. Good layout / design of circuits is also a high-skill position.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't mind electrical or plumbing if I have room to work. I HATE doing both when either the work or I am in a crammed/cramped position.


----------



## Tugboater78

Electrical i find refreshing, plumbing not so much. Probably doin overkill on it all though, running it all like we do on the boat, access to all straight runs for clog removal, ability to shutoff almost every section in case of broken line etc. But oh well.. better that than halfassing. Property may end up as rental property so better to have safegaurds in place.


----------



## terryR

+1 to half-way enjoying electrical. It's mostly math and connecting copper with screws. Plumbing involves glue that you cannot get wet and is always in a cramped spot since no one wants to see it.

Honestly, I prefer lathe work over either!


----------



## duckmilk

To clarify, of the three, I agree that electrical is better than the other two. Maybe if I hadn't been bitten by 120v twice in the past…


----------



## walden

You're not alone Duck. I have vibrated the fillings in my teeth a few times that way.


----------



## ToddJB

Is it possible that people have different responses to electrical current? I have been shocked by 120 multiple times, and it has felt weird and uncomfortable, but I wouldn't call it painful.

Or is it possible to have been hit by less current on a 120 line?

I'm really just calling you guys weenies.


----------



## chrisstef

I 2nd that Todd. The only time electrical hurt me was cutting a 220v emergency lighting line. That felt like I got punched in the chest and was very not cool. It was also the last time I ever took someone's word for electrical being dead.

They do say its all in the amperage though.


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe we're just dehydrated, Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

My wife does tell me I don't pee enough.


----------



## JayT

> Is is possible that people have different responses to electrical current? I have been shocked by 120 multiple times, and it has felt weird and uncomfortable, but I wouldn t call it painful.
> 
> - ToddJB


Totally legit. Different people have different reactions to and tolerances of electricity. A lot depends on hydration level and salinity, but it's very real.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, no where near R Kelly status.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!


----------



## bandit571

Hate rerouting drain lines…..in a crawl space. You know it won't be good, when the only way into the crawl space is by taking out a tread on the basement stairs. Only to find a spider web of single drain lines, each make of black ABS. Replaced, and resized with PVC into a single line. Then try to fit that into the cast iron hub under the toilet….

Oh, and had to run new pipe up to the second floor bathroom, and the drains back down…..more crawling through the gravel. To get to the kitchen drains, there was this little opening in the block foundation 2 blocks wide, one block high. Good thing I was way skinnier back then.

Doing a demo for a new office space, old one was gutted. walked by a conduit hanging in my way…ZAP!!! 270v will leave a burn mark on an arm. Sparky got a footprint from my size 11 steel toed boots, right in the a$$.

Been on roofs, don't wanna go there again. 
needed to wire for an electric range….new breakers, new wiring, new outlet…..220v, and not so much as a tickle.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, it's hurts the worst when it goes through your chest. You will definitely know. Worst I ever had was sticking my hand on a cut pipe with a 480v feeder that was in it and abandoned in place. The douche electrician that came before me never pulled it off the breaker and some other douche turned it on. Crisped my hand a smidgen and my arm hurt for a couple days.

I got all kids of stories about gettin shocked and blowin stuff up. I set a piñata on fire one time. It was awesome. Also burnt off half my beard in the process.

Edit: got sidetracked










20+ years old. Only 2 were ever used. Sparingly. 50$+ 13$ for my buddy to ship them to me. From 1/4"-1" in 16ths and an adjustable 1-1/2" thrown in. Happy happy happy.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome score, Fridge.


----------



## Tugboater78

For some reason, my gramps #5 dont wanna cut today, just skate across the wood. Razor sharp and everything working right. Sad that my crappy handyman #3 working better than it..










Helpers hiding all the parts to my bench..


----------



## ShaneA

^ I agree on the 120v things, just like a dull vibration. Not painful yet, but it isn't like I get shocked all the time. Prolly 5 or 6 times.


----------



## 489tad

Plumbing is safer, unless I wired the toilet wrong. 
Four tens this week with Friday off.


----------



## 489tad

That means raking and shop time!


----------



## bandit571

I have these to do, IF I can walk to the shop…..back popped out….









yep, I do pins first. Trying to build something like this..









Now, IF I can get all four corners together, I can come back and plane things to match. Have to plane the edges of the oak bottom to fit on the inside, as well. This might take awhile….put, at least I am able to sit on Tool Chest #1 and saw some dovetails sitting down.


----------



## Slyy

Bandito some DT's on a non 90 degree piece? Looks fancy.

I am for sure in the highly negative effects on the electricity. Not that it scares me but I don't mess with it very often and shocks are a damn sight uncomfortable to me, not exactly the pain but I can't hardly stand the feeling of loss of control (maybe?) when your body parts start doing their own thing, independent of your input. 
Now roofing/framing, no-freaking-thank-you. Spent one single summer helping my wife's uncle (civil engineer turned contractor) framing houses. Sunburns I places that face opposite of the sun, thanks to the concrete slab and joist members that weigh much more than a car swinging at my head. Not for me no way huh uh not gonna do it (Dana Carvey Bush voice).

Fridge those are some great NOS bits! Packages and everything, that's a fantastic find and buddy to sell em to ya.

Justin, awesome progress on the bench. It's great to see the chillins hanging out given you a hand or at least watching you sweat!

Terry, Oasage Orange flying all over your lathe there? New project or stock photo?

Well spent about an hour and half away from the study books while my wife was teaching lessons. Stepped out into the shop and tried my hand at some bodacious grinder work.
Turned my grandpas shamelessly cheap Pexto #4 size into a handy little scrub plane!



















Figure it'll come in handy when I finally attempt to make some of that Elm I cut up ages ago into the leg vice for the slow bench build.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hi.


----------



## Pezking7p

The only part of electrical I hate is stuffing all the extra wires in the box while trying to get the outlet/switch to sit flat/straight/even. I suck at that part.

Plumbing is a joke now with push to connect fittings. Those things are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Slyy

LJ's is acting odd. Pictures don't show up right and can't edit my posts, thing just disappears.


----------



## Pezking7p

Holy camber, batman!


----------



## Slyy

3" radius, first scrub like plane, so from what I can tell it works pretty well. Taking lights bites it makes pretty
Little chunks of shavings. If I'm gonna use it on the elm, think I'm definitely gonna need to get it sharper, that stuff has some hella interlocked grain.


----------



## Pezking7p

Someone on here did a slab table top with elm. So gorgeous. Shame it's all dead.


----------



## DanKrager

um…if I'm not mistaken, any wood in a table is dead.

I know what you mean, Pez, just rattling chain. I assigned each of my kids a wood when they were old enough to see character. My oldest son was assigned elm for many reasons, and I built some furniture for him from it. Then he wanted a new piece and I couldn't find the elm any more in this area. So I punted with Kentucky Coffee Bean at my sawyers suggestion, and 1000 out of 999 people looking at the pieces side by side would not be able to tell the difference, though there is a very subtle sub-grain difference. I really like them both.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Plumbing is safer, unless I wired the toilet wrong.
> Four tens this week with Friday off.
> 
> - 489tad


Hear dat. I've got the next four days off. Gonna wrap up dem chairs.

Plumbing is so much easier with the new products. Yep, I even by those $5 slide-on copper fittings at lowes. I'm done with the repair before Stef lights his torch and plays with his flux.


----------



## Tugboater78

Been wanting to go snag some coffee tree, runs almost as cheap as pine at the few sawyers i know.

Got some of the new water lines run but got cumfuzzled with new layout for around water heater ( replacing old one in the process, different size), sat and did some heavy thinking and i think i got it figured out.

I need to get my saw sharpening skills going, my xcut needs a touchup, my oak has wore it out.


----------



## bandit571

test fit for one corner, before the back said I had to stop…









I think it might have been the extra big dovetail saw….









Seemed to cut a bit quicker than them puny Gent's saws do









Saw was a "ClearCut" brand, from a company up in Cleveland, OH. 10ppi, too.


----------



## walden

Nice Bandit. I need to practice dovetails so I don't stress so much during a project.










Getting the old chest ready to hold tools. I had to make a repair on the bottom where someone shot it with a gun at some point. It also got new runners and a set of wheels.










Looks like it will fit fine in the shop. Next up is a new saw till and a coat of milk paint.


----------



## walden

I also sold my old tool chest for $250. That was good considering I bought it for $250 and it was loaded down with $3000 worth of tools. (Sold it empty.)










It was a good chest, but I don't have room for two.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Fridge.

Congrats on the short week Dan.

Very cool looking chests Walden, happy you recouped the $250 as well as being able to keep the $3k worth of tools.


----------



## johnstoneb

Nice dovetails Bandit.

Good looking tool chests, Walden. Don't stress on the dovetails They just get better every time you cut some.


----------



## walden

John: Very true on the dovetails.

Tony: I sold all of those tools and paid for my shop setup - all 100 square feet of it. Haha.


----------



## chrisstef

If sure you've heard it before Walden …. nice box.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I admire your ability to wheel and deal, my abilities in that vein are vacant. I need to hang out with you and the Banker to get some schooling.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Still up at 6am on my day off. I feel a little guilty about the euphoria of a day off, with no kids, and nothing on the docket except woodworking.



> Nice Bandit. I need to practice dovetails so I don t stress so much during a project.
> 
> - walden


I hear that. I'm about to cut some dovetails in the lower stretchers of assembled chairs. No pressure.

Like this:


----------



## chrisstef

Guilty? Eff that. Once you get on that 9-5 schedule those days are few and far between. Pour an extra cup of coffee, take off your pants and enjoy that ish.


----------



## terryR

Aaah, that looks pretty straightforward, Red! A couple of knife walls, cut inside the waste lines, chisel out nice and purdy. Each one should only take me an hour. Of course, we all know YOU will have a dozen completed by lunch. And they will look balls on! 

Love the old useless toolchests.


----------



## Tugboater78

Guilty huh?.. maybe i should be too?

Not got much motivation this mornin, movin slow. I beginning to wonder if i have developed an allergy to bee stings. Got stung by a small hornet? yesterday. Small little things black and yellow smaller than a honeybee. Ive always called them sweatbees. Have felt like crap since, and it is still red and swollen.


----------



## duckmilk

No pressure Dan, you're too much of a perfectionist.
Nice job Bandit.
I like the chest Walden.

The worst electrical shock I ever received came from a hot wire for livestock fencing. We were irrigating and as I stepped over the hot wire, the boss called to me for something. As I was listening to him, my leg that was on dry ground leaned back and touched the wire which shot electricity through my crotch and down the leg that was standing in water. Talk about electroejaculation….


----------



## duckmilk

Tug, did you start feeling bad soon after the sting? Usually allergies react pretty quickly.


----------



## bandit571

One: I better keep an eye on my Millers falls handles…..Red is liable to scrounge for some coco wood…...
Two: half lap dovetails look a little bit better IF they are not run all the way through. I usually stop mine about an 1/8" - 1/4" back from the outside edge. makes for a bit more chisel work, but you don't have end grain sticking out like a sore thumb.

Three: Hoping the back settles down a bit today, might try to saw a few more dovetails, later…..I hope.

Four: may have to swap out theiron in the Stanley No. 5c T-6…..it will make see-through shavings, with a cambered iron….I have a non-cambered iron available, might try it out sometime. The newest plane? No. 7c, T-8/9 works like a jointer should. Now, IF I can find a decent rear handle for it…

I did see a couple patches of blue sky a little bit ago…..70s all week? In the first week of November, in Ohio? It sure would be nice IF it would stay that way until next May, and then warm up a bit….

There are two very nasty, four letter words out there…..snow…and…Work….rather not see either of them…


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, did you start feeling bad soon after the sting? Usually allergies react pretty quickly.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yeah not long after, nothing i can really point out, just feel run down ( could be due to burning candle on both ends but thats a normal thing i am used to)

I wonder ever since, a couple years ago, wheni was tearing down an old house. One wall had a honeybee hive in it, and i pissed them off. got stung 5x withina couple minutes, all on my head and neck. The people i was tearing it down for had to come get me and take me to my parents house cause i apparently didnt know who or where i was, twas so disoriented and woozy. Apparently they loaded me down with benadryll and i passed out on thier couch for 5 hours..


----------



## ToddJB

> Talk about electroejaculation….
> 
> - duckmilk


Ha.

Walden, looking good, Hombre.

Taking the day off tomorrow. Spending the morning at the Nielsen hand tool event with Sir Walden himself.


----------



## duckmilk

Tug, you sould have a chat with your doctor to get his opinion. That stuff can sometimes be life threatening. My dad was alaergic to wasps and had to keep a shot of epi around just in case.


----------



## walden

> I'm sure you ve heard it before Walden …. nice box.
> 
> - chrisstef


Haha! I'm flattered Stef.



> Love the old useless toolchests.
> 
> - terryR


Not a fan? They a play a vital role in my shop as I have limited space and almost no wall space.



> Walden, looking good, Hombre.
> 
> Taking the day off tomorrow. Spending the morning at the Nielsen hand tool event with Sir Walden himself.
> 
> - ToddJB


Thanks Todd. Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, you sould have a chat with your doctor to get his opinion. That stuff can sometimes be life threatening. My dad was alaergic to wasps and had to keep a shot of epi around just in case.
> 
> - duckmilk


Aye i have, but that was4? Years ago, just after the honeybee incident. They took tests and came back nothing, but gave me a pres for epipen, just in case. Of course the epipen is out of date now.

One of those things that seem to change as you get older i reckon? Tastes in food, allergys come and go, etc. I used to be extremely allergic to poison ivy/oak up till my mid 20s, now i can probably eat the stuff and get nothing..

Lie neilson event sounds like fun. I went to one early this year at popwood and luckily only bought a bottle of jajoba oil. Was nice to get my hands on some of thier tools though. Bronze #4 and a TnG plane are on top of my list, though.. well..


----------



## chrisstef

Double dog dare ya ^


----------



## Tugboater78

> Double dog dare ya ^
> 
> - chrisstef


Haha, throw it in a salad!


----------



## Pezking7p

A tossed salad.


----------



## terryR

Walden, I was just being sarcastic. Love me some old wood!

my chest…









...not cool enough even though I tried to make it look old.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing wrong with a tossed salad now and then.


----------



## chrisstef

Walden, I was just being sarcastic. Love me some old wood!

Pretty sure that's a hint OF ^


----------



## duckmilk

> Nothing wrong with a tossed salad now and then.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


With fried duck eggs on the side


----------



## AnthonyReed

And Duck enters the fray….


----------



## walden

> Walden, I was just being sarcastic. Love me some old wood!
> 
> my chest…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...not cool enough even though I tried to make it look old.
> 
> - terryR


That looks amazing Terry! I plan to build one eventually. I like using the old ones until then to get design ideas.


----------



## theoldfart

"Pretty sure that's a hint OF ^"

"Love me some old wood!"

"like using the old ones"

I feel like everyone having a good time but me!


----------



## ToddJB

> And Duck enters the fray….
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are a funny, funny ba$tard!


----------



## duckmilk

That even looks like my beer belly


----------



## terryR

A shot for you city guys…










...this is how I'm greeted when our pigs see me walking to the shop in the morning. They just flop down and wait for you to scratch their bellies!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awwww….. cute little bacon.


----------



## chrisstef

Cute-chops.

I didn't know pigs were like that though. Pretty cool. They still taste better than they look.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My mom had a pet pig and said it was exceptionally smart.


----------



## JayT

^ Was it named Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No, Mr. Bacon was his name.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony was the name of the unexceptionally smart one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Precisely.


----------



## bandit571

Sure it wasn't Arnold??


----------



## ShaneA

Suburbanite question:

I assume there is a certain amount of disconnect with a pig who gets its tummy rubbed, but who will also be breakfast one day. How does that dynamic play out, especially with kids? I mean, when it is time to take "Tony" to the butcher, it that a good thing, or bad thing?


----------



## jmartel

The wife's cousins had a pet pig that went in the house and everything. I got yelled at last Christmas for trying to feed it bacon. It's name was Oliver.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, good question. Death is scary and creepy if you're sheltered from it. A farm kid (usually) isn't. When were we growing up some livestock were more "pet" like. Lambs specifically for me. But as far back as I can remember I knew what it's ultimate fate was going to be. It didn't stop me for loving on it, but knowing it's end kept everything into perspective. Especially knowing that that animal in turn fed the family, either by providing money from selling, or by actually being the meat at the table.

Mortality is a part of life. I think the majority try to deny it, which makes life hard and awkward when it rears its head eventually. Growing up on a farm though there is no hiding from death - death is all around in some capacity or another - it normalizes it.


----------



## ToddJB

Living in the suburbs now, I'm trying to think of how I will make "the circle of life" real, understood, and appreciated with my own kids. I've got the lion king on VHS in case I don't come up with any good ideas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Zen bankers are zen.


----------



## ToddJB

Speaking of the circle of life this commercial has me 100% sold on this product:


----------



## AnthonyReed

They keep making WC higher for freakishly tall people.


----------



## Tugboater78

> And Duck enters the fray….
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Went to a concert this summer, good show..

Pigs are the smartest animals in the barnyard, sometimes smarter than the farmer…

I grew up on a farm, Todd hit the nail on the head. I had a couple pigs as "pets" as well as some steers, knew they would head to the slaughter eventually. One of my pigs i had to finish off after my boxer/pitbull pup locked onto its throat and choked it to near death. I also took the pup out the ridge and shot the bitch (female) after…. i was maybe 12. Pig was almost ready for 4h shows. Was good bacon. it woulda been sold after fair, but instead fed the family for a while.

Learn those lessons young on the farm.

Nothing really accomplished today, no focus. Little bit of plumbing done, back building cleaned up a bit, lawnmower serviced and stored away for winter.


----------



## walden

The picture of Duck with the Fray is awesome. Well done Todd.

I didn't grow up on a farm, but I learned the same lesson about the circle of life growing up in Washington, DC. I saw people get shot and die 10 feet away from me. You still care for them (and your other friends), but any of us could go at any time. I think I went to four funerals my senior year of high school.

The mountain lion also ate my pet fox last year. I don't blame the mountain lion - boy's gotta eat.


----------



## SASmith

Terry, what kind of hogs are you raising? Large Black?


----------



## duckmilk

Growing up on a ranch, I had to put down some pets and help butcher stock for food. While a veterinarian, I had to put down a lot of client's pets. Pets aren't easy, but most times, it is for the best for the animal. I have mourned over my pets and that is part of the healing.

Bacon is good!


----------



## terryR

American Guinea Hogs, guys. Very docile. Don't bother me to pet them, then BBQ! 

Seriously, our stock has a better life than the stuff you get at Wendy's.

Funny to me how the pigs don't stink! Go pet one of our dogs…they smell…but not the piggies.


----------



## duckmilk

So, you bathe the pigs and not the dogs?


----------



## duckmilk

So I first saw this on the tv program "Sunday Morning" (?) about today (Thurs) being "national husbands make dinner for their wives day". My wife has reminded me of it, at least, twice, the last being today. So I'm making wine burgers. Basically a seasoned burger with red wine mixed in with the ground beef. I'm topping them with cheddar and serving on ciabatta buns with baked seasoned potato wedges. How's that sound?


----------



## bandit571

was able to mosey down to the shop, for about an hour….back kicked in again. Got a wee bit more done..









Second corner is done. Had one Ooops moment, though…









Decided not to have a pin there, anyway. Went to chop it out as waste, it blew out anyway. Will have a big old tail over it. Used the Oak plank to hold things square..









I intend to bevel the edges of the plank so it fits as a bottom.

Soo, Duck…where is my dinner at?


----------



## Tugboater78

Fiance told me when she got home it was that socalled holiday.. luckily i had already made one of her favorites… kids wont eat it and they staying with thier dad this evening.. so

Saurkrout(sp?) And smoked sausage… simple yet effective..

Why is it a special day anyway? I cook 80 percent of the time..

Oh and got a wild hair, and flipped bench slab over and started scrubbing it. Mainly to see where my endvice will need to be mounted. Gonna have to chop out of bottom of slab because top of metal jaw is 1 3/4 below top edge.


----------



## duckmilk

Soo, Duck…where is my dinner at?

You ain't my wife and It is burning now, I think


----------



## Pezking7p

Amen to that, tug. When is national wife cooks me dinner day? I'll believe it when I see it.

Bench building is a soul searching experience. I miss that feeling.

Boss's dad died so it looks like I'm heading to work tomorrow instead of building furniture. What terrible news to get. He was just about to head back home for thanksgiving, too.

Guess I'm the boss for a week. Good buy, sweet lumberjocks.

EDIT: That sounds selfish ^^^ I didn't mean it that way. I just got the news about 10 minutes ago so it was a sudden change of plans.


----------



## jmartel

What holiday? I do know it's Guy Fawks day, made popular by the V for Vendetta movie. I don't think that's what she wanted to celebrate though.


----------



## JayT

> So I first saw this on the tv program "Sunday Morning" (?) about today (Thurs) being "national husbands make dinner for their wives day". My wife has reminded me of it, at least, twice, the last being today. So I m making wine burgers. Basically a seasoned burger with red wine mixed in with the ground beef. I m topping them with cheddar and serving on ciabatta buns with baked seasoned potato wedges. How s that sound?
> 
> - duckmilk


Sounds good, might have to try that sometime.

I made pork marsala for dinner. Not just because of the "holiday", either. I do most of the cooking and wife does the dishes and any baking. Works for both of us.


----------



## Slyy

Only holiday I look forward to is February 15th. National S&B Day. Always a winner in my book.

Newly bearded (still barely qualify), I'm learning an important lesson about fluid retention, great for beer, perhaps less so for other things (Tony).

Dude, Todd wins the photo edit of the year award for that. Bravo sir, bravo.


----------



## jmartel

> Only holiday I look forward to is February 15th. National S&B Day. Always a winner in my book.
> 
> - Slyy


S&BJ day is March 14th.

http://www.officialsteakandblowjobday.com/

NSFW link, obviously.


----------



## racerglen

It's been a slow and grumpy week in the shop, watching you guys cranking out the stuff, like Tug and his flying bench project.
And this is why..








Picked up this 6 and a half inch Rosewood smoother from a Summitt Tools store, 4.99 plus tax, figured if it was a real POS at least there was enough wood for a front knob and some left over for tote and other repairs.Last time I checked Rosewood was over 25 a BF here..
Last Thursday I was trying to set the blade (which strangely enough came with a flat back and took a razor edge ) as I held the plane upside down to check the blade setting the wedge let go and as the blade flipped in mid air (must have tried to catch it..) got nailed at the base of the thumb and almost dead centre in the palm.
No DNA spilled other than in the sink and after a good flushing closed the palm up with CA glue.
Healing pretty good but still no planing/hand sawing and my other projects are down to slow and gentle tinkering.
BUT..the plane will likely be a user after some more fettling, maybe I'll go back and buy some of the other sizes and stick to just the wood this time ;-)


----------



## Tugboater78

Owww! That sux Glen! Heal up and take it easy!


----------



## racerglen

Thanks Justin, I'm trying to take it easy..but there's so much on the bench lol..
Half inch gash on the palm, didn't try to measure how deep, but enough. Still quite touchy..


----------



## walden

Glen: Glad you're going to be ok! Is Summit a local store to you?


----------



## terryR

Careful, Glen. You won't find a pair of good vintage hands cheap!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sounds good Duck but since there not a photo we know you just ordered pizza.

Sauer*kraut*, Tug.

Pez is a self-serving pr!ck. But really that news will suck to get; I feel sorry for him.

Jake, never kiss them on the mouth or anywhere else unless you know for sure where they have been and that will keep your beard clean and dry.

Sorry Glen, heal quick.

Eat it Stef.


----------



## racerglen

Walden, the Summit outfit seems to be a chain, possibly Canadian only, a sort of H.F. operation ?
The plane's branded Samona, a B.C. based importer, it came from India.


----------



## bandit571

Dovetails, anyone??









Worked about an hour, then the back had …"issues" 
Did clamp things up, though.









Top edges will get to see my latest handplane, when things get glued up….and my back settles down enough to hold it…









Stanley No.7c T-8/9…..$22.50 spent on it.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, compound angle dovetails? Pretty cool.


----------



## duckmilk

Food police Tony requiring evidence again.

I probably cook 70% of the time anyway so it's not much of a big deal.

Ouch Glen!

Nice job on those dovetails Bandit. How complicated is it to keep the angles straight?


----------



## Mosquito

Rough week… while down in Rochester for my grandfather's funeral my wife's grandfather passed away, so now we're heading up to Fargo on Sunday for that funeral… Been a whirlwind since Sunday night, and looks like it's not gonna stop until next weekend


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Mos, pass my condolences on to your wife.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yuck Mos.

Sorry Mrs. Mos.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry Mos, that sucks man.

Mega rust hunt swap meet this weekend. Early start on Sunday. 5:00 wake up call to be in line for 5:30. Gates open at 6. Ive had some good luck at this one before. A $5 #140 and a brass back moses eadon were my best scores. Mostly auto parts but plenty of tools to go around and when the gear heads get woodworking tools, they aint got a clue whats there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Rough week… while down in Rochester for my grandfather s funeral my wife s grandfather passed away, so now we re heading up to Fargo on Sunday for that funeral… Been a whirlwind since Sunday night, and looks like it s not gonna stop until next weekend
> 
> - Mosquito


Crud. Sorry Mos. Keep out buddy John in your thoughts and prayers as well. He lost his younger brother. Very sad.

Btw, I had forgotten how many hours these lower chair stretchers burn. Compound angles, loose tenons, hand cut dovetails. Must have A-game.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't blow it Red.


----------



## duckmilk

You've got one stretcher higher than the other. Just thought I'd let you know before glue up. )


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn, sorry John.

Stop making excuses BRK. You should have been done by now; desk life is making you soft… and slow.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Mos. That stuff is never fun.

Chairs are looking good, Red. Hand fitting joinery is quickly becoming my favorite part of builds. I'm looking forward to being finished with this plywood monstrosity and getting back to my night stands.


----------



## Slyy

Sucks Chris, always hits you fast and hard it seems, at least that's been my experience.

Glenn, hope the booboo heals well, it's no Bueno.

If you all haven't seen it, the new international Force Awakens trailer may make you feel a little better!


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, sorry to hear yet another lost one. Please pass my condolences to your wife as well.


----------



## theoldfart

Chris, good luck on the hunt. We'll be expecting pics ASAP!


----------



## duckmilk

Is that John2005 you were referring to Dan? So sorry to hear that John.


----------



## 7Footer

Life sure is a c-word sometimes. Death sucks. Sorry fellers.

Hurry up Red, you fuggin slow-poke.

I read a word I'd never seen yesterday by one Tuggernutz. Cumfuzzled, I'm not sure how I feel about it.

Wifey is in Brazil for 2 weeks… That means shop time / party time…. Got some friends coming into town on Saturday to tear it down.

Speaking of weird. #whitepeopleproblems … I am so pissed, this happened last night. Went to take a pic of the bottle cap catcher I made for my pops and was like 'wtf is my camera so blurry for' ?? I have no clue when it happened, it must've been in my pocket and hit a corner or something, but man you know how slim the odds of it hitting something in that tiny little area are….. it's BS I tell you, my $400 phone is only 3 months old! Hope I can get Verizon to replace it, but I doubt it. Tony will be happy though, now all the D pics he asks me for will be in selfie mode.


----------



## chrisstef

Very sorry to hear John.

That's weak sauce 7. Tuggernutz ….. use it in a sentence. I need context here.

Fuggin slackass roofers showed up at 9:00 today. Got 2 of 13 holes reroofed. Not breakin any land speed records that's for sure. They better bring a damn army next week. I gots other places for the boys to be.

Friday afternoon is draggginnnngggg.


----------



## Tugboater78

I am so cumfuzzled, just don't know what to do.

Cumfuzzled → confused

Thats some damn good aim there, sniper in a former life?

Aorry to hear about lost family members, always a sad thing for those involved

I took my stepdad up to get his truck from dealership earlier today and we had a discussion about my grandma, my moms mother, who likely wont be around in less than 5 years. Thinking how it will affect everyone. Not a fun topic, but necessary, unfortuently .


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah fuggin' 7!

Sorry about the phone, that is bizarre.

Lame ass, knee-pad wearing roofers.

Dragging.
Soooooo.
Much.


----------



## TheFridge

> And Duck enters the fray….
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


So duck. Like, all of them at once. Or like, 1 at time?

Friday's off are pure awesome. A chisel holder I'm twerking on.


----------



## 7Footer

Cool looking chisel stand Fridge. You are hanging on the back our you plane till, no?

I jag what cumfuzzled means, I'm just weirded out by it.

Oh and yes, that pic with Duck & The Fray is gold, solid work Toddwick.

Fuggin camera snipers.


----------



## walden

Hang in there Mos. The worst is over.

Here is some tool porn for your Friday…










Todd hanging with my friend Jeremiah Wilding and his amazing wooden planes.










He makes all of his own blades and brass parts as well.










I got this great froe from master blacksmith Black Bear Forge. The auger bit roll came from his wife Camp Robber.


----------



## walden

Lie Nielsen was in full force as well…


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## theoldfart

Lotta' flanel going on there. Those planes are disturbing my aura, great want ensuing!


----------



## ToddJB

Man, Mos and John, I'm real sorry.

Today was a fun day at the LN show. Tired to order some saw files. Looks like they'll be sending a couple, but couldn't complete the whole order cause they're phasing out all their saw files. Did pick up some card scrapers though. Walden, as always, was the perfect gentleman.


----------



## walden

I didn't even slap his butt! I may or may not have bought a 60 1/2 block plane, a larger router plane with a closed mouth (opposite of Stef), and a Starrett combo square. These are all replacing tools I recently sold.


----------



## walden

> Lotta flanel going on there. Those planes are disturbing my aura, great want ensuing!
> 
> - theoldfart


I personally like Todd's model pose.

Lie Nielsen mentioned that the right-hand version of their plow plane is coming out in 2016.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Did Toddalicious chop off the man bun?

The LN pics don't do as much for ya if you have most the stuff in the till;-)



> Stop making excuses BRK. You should have been done by now; desk life is making you soft… and slow.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Lawlz. Mighta sack checked you there if you were in reach T. Worth the wait…..


----------



## ToddJB

> Did Toddalicious chop off the man bun?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yeah. Forgot to share that restoration project.


----------



## 7Footer

Hahaha, before pic is gold.. Initiate full hipster mode. #swag


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ha. I know your wife loved it…..but that's a vast improvement. I'm willing to be seen in public with you again.


----------



## jmartel

Your before photo looks reminds me of the dude from Workaholics, Todd. Minus you having a beard, though.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't know what you're talking about - I looked good.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Todd, you can actually wear a hat now. Wish I had your photoshop skillz, I would have already put mine on you 

Dan, those dovetails look tight. We knew you could do it.

7' looks like that phone prevented some injury to you. Which pocket was it in? Front?

Fridge, that chisel till is nice man.


----------



## ToddJB

Yay for getting crappie off the bench.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- not sure what kind of phone you have, but you can likely fix it yourself. Sumpin like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Generic-Camera-Replacement-Samsung-Galaxy/dp/B00QO58B5G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446861443&sr=8-1&keywords=replacement+lense+for+samsung+galaxy+s5

Prolly even a vid on utube to show you how.


----------



## terryR

Fridge, nice!

Love the tool porn, never enough! Would love a week with Mr. Wilding…

Todd, ya look tons better. Before: wanna ask for piss test. After: wonder if you are a narc? 

Great details, Red. I'm slow, but finally got that coco handle on my fret saw today…Thank You!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love the froe and roll Walden.

Damn that looks good Red, you do such nice work.

Sorry about your loss of locks Todd.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd lost his lox?


----------



## TheFridge

Bollocks?


----------



## Slyy

> Bollocks?
> 
> - TheFridge


 You can carry them all in your sack now


----------



## Tugboater78

Was screwin around in youtube and realized i had a video i could upload..

Few years old, but a view from wheelhouse of my boat below Cincinnati in high water. We were holding below for a boat to clear the bridges. 5 bridges for a downbound boat to clear then a 45 degree right turn immediatly after I-75/Brent Spence Bridge followed by a 90 degree bend to the left with the Southern Railroad Bridge 3/4 through it. 
Video was taken between last 2 bridges. I wish i coulda got phone out earlier cause the boat going by was cleaning our barges off with his wheelwash as his stern was 10-15 feet off of them as he was setting up for next bridge/bend. If you can notice the center bridge pier, i wasnt sure if he would clear to keep from sideswiping, but he whipped the horses in a frenzy and pushed through.

Just a small glimpse at the bollocks required to run the rivers sometimes.

Oh and you may notice the small tug beside us, we had another on the other side. Had a full loaded tow, and needed more horses to make it through Cincy. River narrows and current rolls on .


----------



## jmartel

Drifting the turns, nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Side show todd, thats a serious wig piece you had goin on. Holy hell, a keratin treatment might have helped out that puff.

I dunno if id wanna rock that pack. Kinda looks like the last time someone gave me a piggy back ride.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mos and John, sorry to hear of the loss. Hard to handle multiples in the same week.

One day my tails will be and tight as Red's.

Damn Todd. Just, damn.

Backpack is hard to look at, lol.


----------



## Slyy

Took the day off work, been up since 5 studying. Gonna head to the big local swap meet I haven't been to in over a year due to no weekends! Might find something might not. Then headed to Stillwater to see the fam I haven't seen in about the same amount of time, study more, ch do Cowboy game day festivities, maybe catch our game, beat the Horned Frogs, study more and have a good time!


----------



## chrisstef

May the rust be minimal
The pitting be nary
Miles i will walk
And tools i will carry
Vintage disston, stanley and sargent
Millers falls, atkins and simonds
Will all be within my target
May i keep most of my pay in my pocket
Score sweet rust upon my hunt
And post to LJ's … Suck it

Stef's ode to rust hunting


----------



## racerglen

Well done Stef, well done..


----------



## duckmilk

Very nice one Stef.



> You can carry them all in your sack now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Slyy


That picture makes mine itch


----------



## Slyy

Mr & Mrs Slyy and Bumblebee


----------



## handmade24

guess i need to mess up my shop more


----------



## chrisstef

Jake. Your wife. Syracuse?? Really. (Disgust)


----------



## walden

Love the poem Stef. Happy hunting.


----------



## Slyy

Steffers, America's Brightest Orange, Oklahoma State University. The Real OSU.

Cowboy Pups









Flowerless Library Lawn (father designed the planting design for this space)


----------



## Tugboater78

Grandpas lathe, nothin fancy, havent had a look at it in some time, had to clear all the junk off of it.

Cant find a name on it, anyone can to ID? Looked all about for parts that may go with it, nothing yet but would take more than an hour to go through everything. Didn't bring truck with us so it will have to stay for now. Grams asked if i had gotten everything from shop, i told her this and a lot of small stuff still to go through. " You better come get them before your aunt hoards it all up"


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, my first lathe was exactly like that. AMC, AMS, something like that. It is not a good tool. Actually it turned me way from turning for awhile. Sorry. If it's complete enough to do some very basic stuff - cool. But I wouldn't put a dime into it.

Could maybe repurpose as a disc sander


----------



## bandit571

I think the name for the lathe was AMT….I used to drive an AMC Ambassador…..

Got some things to sharpen back up, since they've getting used lately…









Had them just long enough, that a Maintainence Day is needed..









Mostly from a Loft Bed Project….

bad back has me on the "DL" right now…..not allowed in the shop….does woodworking have an IR???


----------



## chrisstef

Phew. Thats good jake.

Painting doesnt suck … Painting is fun …. Painting is fun ….


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, that was it, Bandit


----------



## Tugboater78

Rust hunt finds.. in gramps shop









more detail when i get home and go through it all.


----------



## johnstoneb

Tug,
That lathe will be fine for light spindle turning and learning on.


----------



## Slyy

> Phew. Thats good Jake.
> 
> - chrisstef


Glad we dodged that Internet friendship bullet.
The 'Cuse can bite it during B-Ball season, only time we ever hang out with them.
Still think we coulda taken the Huskies in '04 though if we hadn't farted around the GTech.


----------



## jmartel

Spent the day test driving cars. Looks like we're going to be assimilated into the Subaru cult here with a Forester. The interior on the Mazda CX5 was by far the best (super nice leather and everything), but it was just too small and the rear window had like no visibility out of it.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, jSuby. Had my forester in for some service before he 500+ miles in the next few days. Looked at and sat in the new offerings, Forester, Outback, and Legacy. Those outbacks sure are nice, but probably a little too fancy for me. Plus, Forester and Crosstrek are the only two I saw at the dealer with a hand brake… (apart from wrx and sti)


----------



## Tugboater78

Was much more to look through but lots will have to wait i reckon, didn't have much time or light to see in the back. What i rescued is everything left of heft and hubris.










Perfect! Color coordinated and all…

A couple lufkin steel rules.
48"









The rollup kind..


----------



## jmartel

> Nice, jSuby. Had my forester in for some service before he 500+ miles in the next few days. Looked at and sat in the new offerings, Forester, Outback, and Legacy. Those outbacks sure are nice, but probably a little too fancy for me. Plus, Forester and Crosstrek are the only two I saw at the dealer with a hand brake… (apart from wrx and sti)
> 
> - Mosquito


The Outback was too long for us. Our driveway is very short, and parking the outback would be a pain and would risk hitting the garage door a lot, especially as it rolls back a bit after putting it in park. Plus it's not any bigger inside than the Forester. The MIL has an 2010 Outback so we were familiar with it.

I really wanted to like the Hyundai Tuscon, but it just was too small, and the interior wasn't as nice as the Mazda. Forester's interior was spartan by comparison, but it hit every other requirement we wanted. The others didn't come close.

Now we just need to decide on what trim/options we want. Time to join the Lesbaru crowd.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pics Jake.



> Got some things to sharpen back up, since they ve getting used lately…
> Had them just long enough, that a Maintainence Day is needed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly from a Loft Bed Project….
> 
> bad back has me on the "DL" right now…..not allowed in the shop….does woodworking have an IR???
> 
> - bandit571


How do you sharpen a hammer?

Glad you got some of your gramps' stuff Tug.


----------



## chrisstef

Jake you hush your mouth with that 04 talk. We treated that tech team you lost to like they were the jv squad in the wheelchair league. It coulda been phi slamma jamma and we would have taken them after that duke game. When calhoun got his teams to take on that south boston attitude of his, it was over.


----------



## duckmilk

Thought I would update with a picture. Now have walls that measure 24' x 17'. Am going to 32' on the long side, but up next is to frame up some wall on the side nearest the camera and tie the walls at the top with roof joists.










Additionally, I have been up on the roof twice trying to stop leaks. With the sheet insulation spanning from the roof peak and carrying on down the wall, it is difficult to tell where it is leaking (metal roof). I have caulked the screws, which helped, then came back with a rubberized spray over the screws, got 95% of it but there is still one small area that was damp after the last rain. It's just to the left of the big steel beam at the left of the picture.










Also have to bump the last 8' section around said beam. Slowly gettin' it done.


----------



## walden

It's looking good Duck!

Nice finds Tug.

You'll like the Subaru Jmart. The Outback is longer for sure. I bought mine so I could sleep in the back camping. Otherwise, I would have gone with the forester.

Mos. I do miss the hand brake, but the push button has come in handy with the hill assist. I've done some crazy terrain in my Outback and that emergency brake works like a champ.

Heading to the tool collectors swap tomorrow. I'll take some pics.


----------



## August

Saying hi to all


----------



## john2005

Thank you all for the thoughts on my younger brother passing. He was actually my step-brother but it still sucks. He leaves behind a 3yr old and a 6yr old so that is probably the worst part. He was only 35. Funeral is on Thurs, provided we can get my little sister back from Germany by then. And they want me to give the eulogy. Pray I don't choke.

Mos, sorry for your loss too. 2 in a row sucks double.


----------



## bandit571

"How does one sharpen a hammer?"

A grinder to sharpen the claws works nicely. Was going to do a bit of stone work on the chisels…..Buckeye Football got in the way…..T OSU 28 Minn. 14…...

Was supposed to do a little drywall today…...ER Doctors vetoed that….Might have to wait until after Monday, now…


----------



## summerfi

Sorry to hear about your loss John. You're in my prayers, my friend.


----------



## Slyy

Stef, it woulda been fun to pit our teams together that year, Sutton was in his prime. Loosing to GT was tough, but being in Madison Square gardens with a room full of St. Joes supporters and only about 500 of us in Orange (though I did have a French horn too) and wiping the smug looks off all those faces and the annoying show-off Jameer Nelsen, made for one of the best college hoops experiences of my life. That alone was worth the price maybe.
Oh, and that hawk, how could I forget that damn smug, constant wing flapping, annoying mascot, man I'd hate to be the idiot in that costume!

John, no doubt you'll do the Euology and the brother proud. Hope you can help bring some comfort to thier kids, no doubt they'll need it the most. My thoughts are with you friend, hope we can lend you some strength.


----------



## ToddJB

John, thanks for the update. We're praying for you and the fam. Feel free to dump anything you want here.

Walden, big weekend - LN on Friday and swap tomorrow.

Duck, its coming along. Have you decided on wall material?

Did some lathe painting and shop electrical tonight. Putting 220 on the North wall. I hate crawling around in loose fiberglass insulation attics. I'm all cut to hell.


----------



## chrisstef

In line at the swap meet before the sun, son.


----------



## theoldfart

John, my wife and I send our condolences to you and your family. I'm sure when the times comes you will have the right things to say for your brother and his family.


----------



## walden

John: Very sorry to hear the news. Let us know how it goes.

The old tool chest got its first coat of milk paint mixed with a bonding agent. Worked well. It gets a coat of pure milk paint before I head to the swap today. The paint color matches perfectly to old paint. You can't even tell where it got shot. I'll post pics once the final coat is on and dry.


----------



## Pezking7p

Such a tragedy, John. The eulogy will go fine, I'm sure.

Sneak peak. If there is a god I will get a coat of finish on this today…..after I cut the top to size and sand everything. Glad I picked bulky black hardware, it needed the contrast.


----------



## terryR

John, my thoughts are with you as well…always sad to hear bad news.


----------



## terryR

Framing looks solid, Duck! That's a lot of work solo, but adds up quickly. I wanted to frame my entire metal shop, but stopped since we are 100% set on moving. It's amazing how much nicer wooden walls are for tools!










Very clean work, Dan. Now that's a proper assembly table!


----------



## duckmilk

John, again my thoughts are with you.

Todd, the inside walls will be plywood cause I hate hanging drywall and would probably accidentally bust a hole in it within a week anyway.

Yea Terry, I built my last shop with metal and framed the inside of it like I'm doing this. Just got it finished and had a workbench build as the next item when this place came up for sale. The new owner really likes the shop though.


----------



## Tim457

Condolences John. I think you'll do fine, there's nothing wrong with being sad at a sad time.


----------



## woodcox

Our thoughts are with you and your crew John.

That is beautiful pez! Solid work there.

It looks good all together Terry. New shop should have room allocated for a huge wall-O-3's on display with other tids and bits too. In glenwood springs now, awesome town.


----------



## chrisstef

Did pretty all right this mornin.

A split nut warrented superior 26", 6 1/2 ppi rip. 
A 20", 11 ppi disston. 
A 20", 11 ppi wheeler madden and clemson. Split nut. 
A keen kutter hatchet. 
A 140 and a 39 1/2.

All for $52 before 10:00 in the Mornin.


----------



## theoldfart

Pretty good Stef. The 140 looks like it needs a side plate and knob?


----------



## DanKrager

John, I'm the youngest of a family of four and have "put down" all but one sister. Elderly extended family is gone. It's hard now and it will be hard later, too. Get used to it. Death and separation is as much a part of life as life itself.

From experience, humor is a good friend at a funeral, especially if you speak near the end of the "service". There is a true story I told at my sister's funeral in the early archives of my website blog, "the pillow fight". She was a widely respected and stern school administrator in a large private school with many troubled families and there were over a thousand people at the funeral. The pastor gave a remarkable eulogy and then opened the floor for those wanting to share memories. It was a very awkward five minutes before I could bring myself to break the deafening silence. Totally unprepared, I slowly got up with no idea what to say, went to the front, and thanked the pastor for a beautiful remembrance. Then I introduced myself as the "younger brother" who knew a whole different person. You could hear the collective gasps as the anticipation of unexpected dirt quickly grew. Then I carefully described the circumstances of the pillow fight and literally brought the house to tears with laughter. They just could hardly imagine this stiff and formal person covered with feathers! It broke the ice and we spent almost two hours listening to story after story of how she positively affected lives. What a memorial it became for all of us. 
Be sad where sad is appropriate, but counter it with a lighter look at good memories. Think on these things.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed youre correct fart. No knob and no plate. I also bumped into a box of broken misfits including the top of a 92, a brazed #10 casting and an broken 190. It was almost a great day.


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, so close yet so far Stef, Need to let your needs be known to the parts gurus here abouts.


----------



## bandit571

Found my bottle of NORCO5s sooo, I slowly meandered down to the shop, trying to keep the lower back in a "Happy, Happy" mood. Cobbled a few parts together, and tried to lay out another piece of this puzzle..









Got this far, and called it a day, back was complaining a bit, again. Another hour or so, I can get another "pill"

("Mother's little helper"??)


----------



## Tugboater78

Another lazy day, followed bandits lead and doing some sharpening. Well, straightening out some ebay chisels, 2 needed primary reground, doing on my oilstones, fingers be cramping.

Took wire wheel to gramps drawknives, neither have a name but both solid, though need some sharpening.


----------



## Tim457

Stef your 140 and mine could make a happy baby. Mine's complete but the base was cracked and brazed back together. Works, but not ideal.

Jake your cowgirls did alright for themselves.


----------



## duckmilk

> Stef your 140 and mine could make a happy baby. Mine s complete but the base was cracked and brazed back together. Works, but not ideal.
> 
> - Tim


Sounds like an invitation Stef.

Tug, I had a hard time sharpening my drawknife until I watched Brian Boggs how-to video (I think on youtube?). It helped immensely, but I still need more practice.

Jake, your Cowboys dashed the hopes of TCU it sounds like.


----------



## john2005

Thanks all.

DanK, that helps. Course you always have a good answer. Thank you


----------



## chrisstef

If youre interested tim im down with makin a deal on it. Ive got an early lever type as a user all ready. I couldnt pass it up in the wild. Lets make babies, handsome.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim and Stef are proceating again! Eeeeeew, yuck


----------



## Pezking7p

Cool pulls Stef. I need a hatchet and a splitting axe. I don't know how you guys find these rust treasure troves. All the "swap meets" and "flea markets" around here are full of literal junk. Electronics and clothes from the 90's, used appliances. Walkmans.


----------



## Pezking7p

Safer way to crosscut a huge piece.


----------



## theoldfart

Thank I'll stick to a sharp handsaw


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Where's the wifey Pez? That's when I call for an assist.


----------



## Pezking7p

Haha, I thought I was pretty clever but I guess I should have got my wife to hit it with a hand saw.


----------



## Tim457

> Tim and Stef are proceating again! Eeeeeew, yuck
> 
> - theoldfart


It's the planes that we're mating, not each other you sicko.

Does that even work solo, Pez?


----------



## Pezking7p

Tim if you're solo it's not called mating. I'm concerned that you needed my expertise on this subject. Flattered, but concerned.


----------



## chrisstef

I make good lookin kids … Just sayin.

Pm ya in the am tim.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

That's a good old drill press. Clean it up and put a down stop and footswitch on it and you will really enjoy it!
i have an old Dunlop floor model and I love it.

Jim


----------



## duckmilk

> Tim if you re solo it s not called mating. I m concerned that you needed my expertise on this subject. Flattered, but concerned.
> 
> - Pezking7p


What guy needs instructions on solo mating?


----------



## Tugboater78

3 chisels had to have primary bevel reground..


----------



## Pezking7p

Yuck. Regrinds by hand is a chore.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Cool pulls Stef. I need a hatchet and a splitting axe. I don t know how you guys find these rust treasure troves. All the "swap meets" and "flea markets" around here are full of literal junk. Electronics and clothes from the 90 s, used appliances. Walkmans.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Same here, and or stuff is way overpriced


----------



## jmartel

Now that we decided on the Forester, I find myself looking at skid plates, a mild lift, and better tires. I feel like this can be a dangerous slope to go down. It'll never be a Landcruiser or a Wrangler, but should handle pretty much any of the logging roads around the mountains here.


----------



## walden

You'll be amazed what it can do Jmart.

Nice haul Stef.

I had a great time at the tool collectors swap. So much fun I forgot to take pictures. Oh well. I found a few more Nicholson USA saw files and a Stanley 66 3/4, 3 foot 4 fold brass bound ruler. Todd gave me a couple of files Friday (Thanks again Todd!) so I'm in good shape.


----------



## terryR

Damn, I'd love to visit a tool swap! Or a tool show! Have to just go to my shop for 30 minutes of tool masturbation. Or shop cleaning…same thing! LOL!

Double post from the other epic thread…infill done…










made shavings!










...it's not perfect, but I'm learning…


----------



## ShaneA

That is beautiful Terry, amazing work sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Saturday:


















Sunday:









Nice haul Stef, congrats.

Looks fantastic Pez.


----------



## woodcox

That one is gonna be around awhile Terry! Nice work man.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sweet job Terry!

Modified my harbor frieght alum bar clamps


























Scrap ply, some screws, minimal flex now..


----------



## ToddJB

Never used this kind, Tug. But I have a bunch of their F-style. Are these ones worth twice the money?


----------



## Tugboater78

I dont have any of thier f style, but i like that these allow you to lay panels on them. Worth the money? I dont know. They do a decent job they, being aluminum, have flex. Thats why i put the plywood strip through it.










May put a couple more screw along the length


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. I have a couple Jorgenson parallel clamps that I can do that, and then I supplement with the HF F style.


----------



## chrisstef

Stopped by a hardwood dealer in the southern part of the state today in my travels. $3.20 for hard maple and cherry in 6' lengths. Bringin home 45 bf. Pleased with that pricing in comparison to $5.50 for maple and $7 for cherry I typically see around here. Super nice folks down there too. Ill be heading back to browse the "shorts" again. Tony tickled toms tonsils with his two inches of terror.


----------



## bandit571

Chisels have been sharpened….









A Dry Fit done…









Had to tilt a bandsaw to bevel the bottom panel..









Cleaned the bevels up with a Stanley No. 5-1/2, T-17. Dados with a mallet and chisel









Taking things slow & easy, on a Manic Monday…


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Stopped by a hardwood dealer in the southern part of the state today in my travels. $3.20 for hard maple and cherry in 6 lengths. Bringin home 45 bf. Pleased with that pricing in comparison to $5.50 for maple and $7 for cherry I typically see around here. Super nice folks down there too. Ill be heading back to browse the "shorts" again. Tony tickled toms tonsils with his two inches of terror.
> 
> - chrisstef


Got your deal beat Stef. Talked my lumberman out of some of his stash:



















Little over 25bf at $6 per bf.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Limbering up the tongue for something special Stef?


----------



## theoldfart

Nice stock Stef and Paul. Stef, I can help with some cherry if needed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful stuff Paul.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Paul, are those 24" wide?


----------



## chrisstef

Well dayum Paul. That's a serious chunk of maple there. Whoa!

You still holdin on to that stash of cherry OF? Or you lookin for some?

Lol T. Yes. Solid retort.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks. He has some curly soft maple, curly cherry, curly walnut, and some other items. I just have not thought of any projects I might use them for. The hard maple I picked up is for a bedroom dresser I have been planning for a while.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - the wide one is 14-1/2". I didn't measure the other one, but it is over 12". 9 and 10 ft.


----------



## ToddJB

Weird optical illusion, they look way wider than that to me. Those will make an awesome dresser.


----------



## walden

Stef: Jealous of the price you paid for maple. I checked Friday and it was $12-27bf here. Todd and I need to do a Smoky and the Bandit trip for lumber…


----------



## duckmilk

Question for you guys, the roof of the shop will have an unsupported span of 16' 5", am thinking 2×8 syp at 16" centers will be sufficient. There will be plywood on top and may be storing somee stuff on top. After looking at and trying to decipher some wood span tables, I now have doubts and think I may have to go to 2×10's.
What say crew?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, stash has grown a lot! It was an offer!


----------



## chrisstef

> Stef, stash has grown a lot! It was an offer!
> 
> - theoldfart


Sounds like ill need to make a road trip whenever i get another round of fun money. Good looks of!


----------



## theoldfart

Any time Stef.


----------



## putty

Duck, will you be storing anything up there? if so, I would go 2×10


----------



## stan3443

Duck 2×10 can span 15 ft. 9 in. in residential floor you should be fine at 16 ft . 5in.because you don't have any dead load


----------



## jmartel

Where do you normally get your lumber, Stef? I used to go to Parkerville in Manchester. Doesn't look like as good of pricing as you just got, but a bit better than your other figures quoted. $4.40 for maple. Still $7.10 for cherry though. That's about what I pay in Seattle now, as well.

http://parkervillewoodproducts.com/domestic-hardwood-sizing-and-pricing/


----------



## Slyy

Well, didn't kick absolute a$$ on my exam today but did recover some points cushion so stress level way down!!!
Christmas break is sounding better and better!

Cowboys up to No5 and playing ISU this weekend, I feel like we've done this before, hopefully better outcome this time! Defense wins games, plain and simple.

So did get to go out to the swap meet before heading to Stillwater









All but knob cap and blade for a MF's No 16 block plane, a stamped frog no name No 3, Nicholson file with nice handle and what looks to be an unused 3/4" pipe clamp. All told, $6. Lots of digging around though and honestly, the rest of the block plane may have been in there but I just barely noticed the body. A lot of the Mexican guys selling out there literally just pile stuff 8" deep on a 12'x4' table. It's a roll of the dice.

Terry that infill is stunning, seems like a beast of a smoother!

Question if anyone might have an answer: I've got some Elm in largish 2-3" thick pieces that I've had covered outside drying. Couple pieces still had some bark on them and want to use one as my leg vice. Cleaned one up OUTSIDE the shop to not risk contamination.
A coupe had what looks like (what I would call) bark beetle tracks and the chunky dust they make. Now I did NOT see any evidence of pinholes in the wood itself like I know powder post beetles do. You think it's safe to bring this in the shop?
Pick of one of the bigger pieces


----------



## chrisstef

Thats where i typically go jmart but i was down in milford and stopped into downes & reader. D&r seemed to carry a lot more thicker stock. Longer too. I find that i rarely ever leave parkerville feeling like i got a good deal but their quality is pretty good. I need to find a guy with a mill thats less than an hour away.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Never used this kind, Tug. But I have a bunch of their F-style. Are these ones worth twice the money?
> 
> - ToddJB


I bought 4 last weekend because a 60" clamp is $15. So they are cheap. Way better than $120 for a 60" parallel clamp. They flex a ton though because the aluminum is so thin but I thought the clamping pressure was ok.


----------



## ToddJB

Good to know.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Question for you guys, the roof of the shop will have an unsupported span of 16 5", am thinking 2×8 syp at 16" centers will be sufficient. There will be plywood on top and may be storing somee stuff on top. After looking at and trying to decipher some wood span tables, I now have doubts and think I may have to go to 2×10 s.
> What say crew?
> 
> - duckmilk


Treat them as floor joists. You need 2×10 on 16" centers.


----------



## summerfi

Duck, why not use these. Your lumberyard should be able to tell you what size you need, and probably will be cheaper than 2×10's.


----------



## TheFridge

Hey bandit, I wish it was Sunday. Cuz that's my funday.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jake I wish I could say isu is going to rock the cowboys but I'm not usually confident in my alma mater when it comes to footballs.


----------



## jmartel

> Thats where i typically go jmart but i was down in milford and stopped into downes & reader. D&r seemed to carry a lot more thicker stock. Longer too. I find that i rarely ever leave parkerville feeling like i got a good deal but their quality is pretty good. I need to find a guy with a mill thats less than an hour away.
> 
> - chrisstef


Unfortunately I lost the contact info for the guy I had running a mill. He was closer to the RI border though. Got a bunch of live edge 8/4 cherry slabs for $2/bdft. This was all 10+" wide stuff, too.


----------



## TheFridge

Lsu lost. My season is over. Les miles doesn't know what a gameplan is. Think I'm gonna quit caring until Miles is gone. Or nick saban. I can't quit crying.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Putty, Stan and Bob. I may be storing some old lumber on top and a few boxes of odds and ends, but not much. Bob, I'll have to check on those I beams. A 2×8 was going to run $12.99 for an 18' board, so a 2×10 won't be much more, plus I only need 25 of them. SYP is pretty cheap down here.


----------



## duckmilk

Edit: thanks also Pez. I was going through the posts pretty quick and missed yours. I'll be putting 5/8 ply on top.


----------



## Slyy

Pez, Cowboy fans often feel the same though. We know a thing or two about taking a loss. Most of us are hopeful pessimists.

Fridge, again Cowboys feel the same. Miles was not the best fit for us, had meetings with your people during the team dinner before the Alamo Bowel his last year here. Left a pretty sour taste in most people's mouths. Less may be more sometimes, but Les is not.


----------



## JayT

State of the shop? Who knows, I don't get out there much during archery season. Even took a vacation day and spent all day in a tree stand. Didn't see a single deer, but got to play peek-a-boo with this little guy for a while.










Only got the pic after playing stare down with mama bobcat for about half an hour while she was deciding whether to run away or attack in order to protect the kittens (there were two). Good thing she chose to move off for a bit. The other choice probably wouldn't have turned out well for either one of us.


----------



## duckmilk

Very, very cool Jay


----------



## Pezking7p

So cool that it's up in the trees playing peek a boo. I don't think a bobcat would try anything with a grown person. Would it?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry no one recognized Fridge's work…. your Egyptian walk is stellar buddy.

Awesome JayT!


----------



## JayT

> So cool that it s up in the trees playing peek a boo. I don t think a bobcat would try anything with a grown person. Would it?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Um, yes it would. If it was just a single adult, they most likely would have run off, but you can't predict what a mama of any wild species will do in order to protect the little ones. Also consider that for bowhunting, I'm dressed head to toe in camo and descented, so she didn't have any clue what set her off was a human. She just saw a threat.

The three of them came up and started digging around in a giant packrat nest that is almost directly underneath my tree stand. I made the mistake of shifting just a bit to see better and alerted mom to my presence. Her warning growl sent the two kittens up a tree about 20 feet from me while she made up her mind what to do. She circled around and ended up about 15 yards away the opposite direction, still making threatening sounds. It wasn't until she started to relax and quiet down a bit that I was comfortable taking a couple pics. Took about 45 minutes for the first kitten to come down and run off and another 20 minutes for the second one to follow.

The kittens were darn cute. They couldn't have been more than 2-3 months old. Here's the best I could get of mama. (she's the blurry tan blob in the middle of the pic between the two limbs.)


----------



## theoldfart

jay, compound or recurve?


----------



## JayT

compound


----------



## Tim457

> Sorry no one recognized Fridge s work…. your Egyptian walk is stellar buddy.
> 
> Awesome JayT!
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I regret that I know Fridge's reference is from a different one of their songs than yours.

Jay that's really cool and you got to see it right under your stand.


----------



## bandit571

I was going to say something about that….but, unlike Stef…My lips are sealed…

Last night, went from watching live videos of both bands ( and drooling a bit) to watching Alice Cooper's Halo of Flies…best part was watching Orianthi shred a guitar….


----------



## TheFridge

Had a squirrel come play below my deer stand once upon a time. It didn't realize it was below a teenager with a 12 gauge filled with buckshot. Bad move. I wanted to eat him, but shooting a squirrel from 8' away with 00 buck apparently isn't conducive to making a meal out of a small animal.

Tony, thank the lord that someone got it. I was losing hope fast.


----------



## jmartel

Forgot to ask earlier… Tony, those saturday photos. What was that? An organized beach cleanup? Recruiting for something?


----------



## walden

He was recruiting all the hot single ladies…I don't blame him one bit.


----------



## chrisstef

> Sorry no one recognized Fridge s work…. your Egyptian walk is stellar buddy.
> 
> Awesome JayT!
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Its an eternal flame that burns bright in Fridge. We're all just so darn proud of that guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JCurious it was the Dempsey Holder surf contest









Lots of brackets from Menehune (11 and under), so friggin cool seeing the little ones out there:









All the way up to the Grand-master (65+) bracket. Good times.

The first photo (in yesterday's post) was before the start, I wanted to show the nice south swell that they had that day. The second photo was taken from the judges platform; I was helping tally the scores from the heats.

This is me shirking tasks to watch the surfing:


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like good times Tony.


----------



## terryR

Lots of fun, Tony.

I love how the old guys' group is called 'Masters'!


----------



## Slyy

T rockin' the hell outa those board shorts! Looks like it was a lot of fun, hope the Sharks stayed away.


----------



## walden

That's awesome Tony. Looks like good times.

The old tool chest has two coats of milk paint. Letting it cure for one more day and then applying wax.


----------



## Tugboater78

Choppin out a few mortices in my legs


----------



## AnthonyReed

No sharks Jake.

Kick down pictures Walden….


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, what's the thing to the right in the first pic?


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, you might want to clamp the backside of that mortise. I've broken out the back levering out the waste, a rather depressing occasion.


----------



## bandit571

Justin: Do as I usually do..turn the piece over, and come in from the over side. IF it is a through mortise, that is…

Misty, 44 degrees, and cloudy all day…yuck. At least there isn't any of the four letter word that begins with,,sn…..

They are installing the clockworks in the repaired Courthouse today….been almost two years in the project. 60+mph straight line winds had blown the tower out. They they found structure issues in the roof. Maybe tomorrow, they will hoist the rest of the tower's topper. Crane has 145' + of stick….might be just high enough.

IF the weather improves, there MIGHT be a picture or two…..


----------



## theoldfart

I was assuming it wasn't a through mortise. I should have said the end of the mortise.


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye its a through mortice, and planning on coming from other side, 4.25 inches to chop through total.

I got started but now waiting to go in dr for my required annual phys. Had to reschedule originally planned for first thing in mornin but now its at 1:30. I am very hungry, had to skip breakfast and lunch for bloodwork.. sux

Todd - A mallet of sorts


----------



## ToddJB

Trying out a new photo gallery option. This is only a test.


----------



## ToddJB

Test 2:


----------



## ToddJB

Test 3


----------



## chrisstef

Fail ^


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. Frustrating. I hate Photobucket. I hate Android Gallery. I like QuickPix, but Android stopped playing nice with it. So I decided to try Google Photos, and it's great from a photo management system, but the way LJ's is set up it doesn't play nice with Google Photos. Wasted effort.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, Smit, or Bandit, for you: http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=166572


----------



## walden

Here you go Tony. I used a technique out the the book The Furniture Bible to make the paint crack. It is also peeling a bit on the metal corners. The gunshot wound is completely hidden.










This is a horrible sunlight pic, but gives you a better idea of the up-close texture. The wax tomorrow should turn it from a charcoal to a jet black color.


----------



## 7Footer

There's a "Masters" division in my basketball league too, 40 & up. Ohhh yeah Terry your infill, I saw a pic yesterday, fantastic.

Surf comp sounds sweet Tony. I'd love to watch a surf comp, because that's the closest I'll ever get to those crazy sob's. Fugg sharks, I'd end up having to go Leo Dicaprio and shank it like he did in that movie The Beach.

Getting some shop time in the last few nights has been lovely. I'm whipping together a flip-top cart, just can't decide how I'm gonna lock the top down. How have some of you guys done it? I know a few of you have made those…. pics plz?

I made 3 jigs for my circ saw the other night, it's no Jtracksaw, but one hell of an upgrade from marking my line, measuring to offset the saw guard and clamping and cutting… I made an 8ft, a 4 ft and a 30".. And did a mini shop-douche the other night. I've only been able to take decent pics in selfie mode. I also finally put one of those mobile bases together and put my tablesaw on it, god why did I wait so long to do that!

Cleaned up and sharpened that little coffin smoother I got a couple months ago…


















And I made this gif of my dog a couple weeks ago, I effin love it…. She wasn't paying attention and I said "HEY!
" 
Todd have you used Imgur? 


Also, screw Movember.


----------



## ToddJB

7, things are looking nice. Love the old school driver.

I've not used Imgur - sell me.


----------



## bandit571

Tug: Glue up is in the clamps, with a LOT of cussing going on









Tomorrow, I can remove all them clamps, and put the rest of the stuff in. Got the handle for it shaped









7/8" Forstner bit. Used a sander or two to round over the grip.









And these items to round over the rest…









Now sitting in me chair, kicking back ,and resting the back…..Norco5 maybe later…


----------



## 7Footer

Well the thing I like the most about Imgur is it's connection with Reddit, although you prob don't care about that… The other thing though, it has almost every kind of code you'll ever need, sometimes it takes a couple practice tries to figure out which set of code you want, but you can just click on a size at the bottom and it'll update all the code for ya… I've never had any problems and it's a trusted sharing site with many of the major forum sites and such, and it's very user friendly. Vidble is also very comparable to Imgur.

I agree about the google photos thing, it would be my preferred way to share everything, but it doesn't jag with this forum…

edit: oops meant to post this, check out all the code they have at the ready.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice shots 7…lol. We gotta have a beer and talk some trash (about Stef) some day.

I backup all my photos with google. But ya, I have to download them…. then upload to this very incompatible site.

Responded to my first suicide by train call last night. Very sad, but I handled it pretty well…. I guess.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Homie, I'll give it a look


----------



## ToddJB

Wow. Heavy, Red. Is you job to just make sure the engineer is okay and didn't F up?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I do download the locomotive event recorder and camera….but there's nothing the engineer can do in situations like that. In crossing accidents, I do verify that the engineer did his job with the horn and all.

My job is to counsel the crew, work with law enforcement, and just generally represent the railroad in a tough situation. Then, get things back up and running.


----------



## Pezking7p

Heh heh, that says BBC ^^^

Walden, what's the trick for cracking paint? Does it flake?

7 your pics crack me up. Love the faces.

About two weeks ago I started only drinking one cup of coffee a day, and I drink it only right when I get to work, usually finished before 8:00. I have never slept so well in my life. This week I've fallen asleep at 9:30-9:45 and wake up at 5:30 ready to go. Some kind of a miracle because I've always been a terrible sleeper, I think I've just always drunk too much caffeine. Two revelations in as many weeks!


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang, red. That's a tough job. I'm sure you're well equipped to handle the sensitive part of it. Where did it happen, if I can ask?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Tug, Smit, or Bandit, for you: http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=166572
> 
> - ToddJB


Must register, agh.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice job on the Woodsmith publication JTipster. Saw it in the mag today.


----------



## walden

Pez: I'm using milk paint. You mix the first coat somewhat thick: 1 part milk paint, 1 part water. Normally you would wait three days for the second coat, but if you put it on within 12 hours of the first, the first coat hasn't completely cured and the second coat is starved for moisture. The result is cracking. It only flakes on metal.

Sorry to hear it Red. I lived in Washington DC during the Great Recession. People were jumping in front of subway trains all the time - or getting pushed.


----------



## walden

I need to try your coffee trick Pez. I'm not sleeping well now that cold weather is here.


----------



## Pezking7p

Do eeet! It worked in the first day but as I keep going my sleep cycle is getting more steady. I found I got dehydrated, though, because I was drinking like 48 oz of coffee every morning that I now skip, so I brought a water bottle to work.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice job on the Woodsmith publication JTipster. Saw it in the mag today.
> 
> - ShaneA


Hah, I didn't write any of that. They definitely took liberty with the description. And the design. But they did pay out for it about 9 months ago. Mine isn't nearly as nice looking (it's in my projects)

Also, they advertise up to $200, but for that nearly full page thing they gave me $50.


----------



## chrisstef

My gawd what size hat do you wear 7? 7 5/8+ id bet. You got a heeepo head. Solid shop progress. Shops lookin killer too. You build all them cabs?

Lol red. Bring on the jibba jabba fool (mr t voice).

Night 4 of painting the dining room. Trim work next. From ashy to classy.


----------



## chrisstef

Jpublished!


----------



## chrisstef

Ha … Todd …

http://thechive.com/2015/11/10/groupon-is-now-selling-clip-on-man-buns-3-photos/


----------



## terryR

walden, that looks fabulouso.

Cool stuff, 7! Sweet dog.










Congrats, JStorage!


----------



## bandit571

Afraid mine is a bit lazier….









She is about 12, and a camera ham..









her name is Mary-Kate…aka Lazy bum


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, Smit, or Bandit, for you: http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=166572
> 
> - ToddJB


Kinda jnterested, but my "toy" allowance is overdrawn…

I find this funny…


> http://thechive.com/2015/11/10/groupon-is-now-selling-clip-on-man-buns-3-photos/
> 
> - chrisstef


Fiance pointed this out to me tonight, asked if i would want one. I used to have hair below my shoulders, over a decade ago. But i looked at her and said "i think that would be odd looking considering i hardly have anything on the top of my head"

Got home from dr, ended up with a massive migraine. Probably due to not eating anything or hardly drinking anything. Ended up locking myself in the room with lights out and a boxfan to drown out any loud noises. Fell asleep and just now waking up, took a shower to " rehydrate" myself, ready for some work… lol


----------



## bandit571

PIP Alert..









Still a lot of sanding to do, and maybe a finish on it…..not too bad for a banged up old fart…?


----------



## ToddJB

> Tug, Smit, or Bandit, for you: http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=166572
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Must register, agh.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Sorry Smitty, I was actually posting for SmitDog, he's in that area. You are welcome to it, but a bit of a drive. I should ha 've clarified.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, people have been sending that to my wife all week. She's heartbroken over the loss


----------



## TheFridge

Work in progress for Tuggers. Stanley pattern with leather pads. First time trying leather padding. It's a process but well worth the effort I think.










Edit: and my chisel till. A little waxy and fuzzy at the moment. Still have to rub it out. Huh huh huh


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Fridge. Tell us about the washer making process


----------



## 7Footer

ChIsel holder and handle looking good fridge… with a record number of joints..

Lol stef, idk my hat size but that sounds close, it ain't the biggest head ya ever seen though…. I built some of the cabs, not the ones along the wall to the right in the pic tho.. but all the other cabinets I built are repurposed from remodeling my house…

Someday for sure Red!

I gotta order that piece for my phone so I can take normal pics again. It's harder than crap to take any pics of my flip top cart..

Bandit, very impressive!

Congrats jfamous, that should be worth way more than 50 bones!


----------



## 7Footer

Terry, that lab!!!!! Love it, how old?


----------



## TheFridge

Sharp forstner cuts a clean bore. I used a razor knife to trim excess ups gaiety the chuck. Easiest process I've found so far.

Thanks 7, the till was just a a exercise of through and half blind dovetails amd finger joints rolled into one. I figured if I can do a bunch of tiny joints the big ones will be easy. I have a whole lotta confidence now with my joinery.


----------



## chrisstef

Big thank you to all the vets out there …. even you bandit.


----------



## theoldfart

+1


----------



## walden

Agreed. Thank you to all our Vets!!

Terry, That pup is awesome!

Bandit: The tool tray looks great. How hard were those angled dovetails?

Fridge: I like that chisel holder. Was thinking of making one myself.

Day one on the Pez coffee diet. We'll see how this goes.










State of the shop is tools everywhere, including the bedroom. I should have the new saw till built and in soon.


----------



## terryR

Yep, gotta thank our veterans!

Nice handle work, Fridge!

Sorry7, that's just a google image. I loved the dog so much. Our lab is nearly 10, He came with our country home! A few weeks after we moved in, He showed up one day and followed me around while I got chores done. As soon as my wife came home from work and saw Him, we had a lab!

This is Buddy…He loves His new stump in the front yard!


----------



## terryR

walden, is your shop inside the home? Love the hardwood floors.

new toy for my shop! Needs electrical today…


----------



## walden

Terry: Yes, the shop takes up one half of the main room of the cabin. The cabin has a main room with a kitchen along the back wall, a bedroom, and a full bath and that's it. 380 square feet total.


----------



## ToddJB

380 sqft of love, Terry. Believe me.

Chest looks great, Walden. Nice set up, Terry.

Thanks for the info, Fridge. Some of my 750/720s need to be rehandled.


----------



## ToddJB

And Vets - thank you. You have my respect and gratitude.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Walden. I dig it.

Damn 7, your shop looks awesome. I am crushing on your pooch; she seems like such a sweetheart. Love the gif. Your melon looks normal to me man, not sure what Stef is going on about.

That sounds terrible Red, sorry.

I do the same with coffee on weekdays Pez. Glad it helped you; poor sleep sucks.

Ha! @ Manbun. Banker is very continental isn't he?

Beagle mix Bandit? Cute pup. Great tote.

That looks fantastic Fridge. Well done man!

Buddy looks like a great dog too. How's the Beast doing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Terry! Congrats. Sand for refurbishments as the main use?


----------



## terryR

Tony, you wouldn't believe it, but something put Beast down for 3 weeks! He's been sluggish and has poor appetite. Vet cannot find a problem. He's nearly norml now…

walden, sounds friggin' awesome!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe he is depressed that summer is gone, like I am.


----------



## ShaneA

What does a guy in LA know about winter Tony? Everyday is probably summer there. Weren't you just at the beach this last weekend? C'mon man…


----------



## walden

Terry: I love it. Hence my "Walden" call sign…a shout out to Henry David Thoreau.










Here's a shot out my front window.


----------



## bandit571

There's that foul four letter word, again..


----------



## walden

> What does a guy in LA know about winter Tony? Everyday is probably summer there. Weren t you just at the beach this last weekend? C mon man…
> 
> - ShaneA


Hahaha. Called out. Nice work Shane.


----------



## walden

> There s that foul four letter word, again..
> 
> - bandit571


Tony?? Haha. Snow in CO doesn't bother me. It's so dry that it's sticky to drive on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes I was but daylight is something like a total of 4 hours then it is dark again. And another thing, when it gets freezing out here (below 50°) the sundresses and skirts disappear. It is tragic.

Don't mock my pain Shane.


----------



## ShaneA

My bad bud, I just wanted a perspective check in there. The sundresses and skirts puts a better face on your pain. Forgive me


----------



## Tugboater78

Somewhat disappointing..









That despite careful measuring and remeasuring, ended almost a 1/4 off on the side..


----------



## chrisstef

Shim it and fill it with glue tug. Outta sight outta mind.

45 rainy n cold here. Snots flowin.


----------



## johnstoneb

I think somebody comes in during the night and moves your marks. I had the same problem on the thru mortises for my cabinet. You should be able to cut some small pieces to fit in the gaps once assembled that and paste filler will make them invisible to all but your eyes.


----------



## Tugboater78

Second one prettymuch deadon.. and its the one i figured might end up crooked. Partially theough a big knot i couldnt avoid..


----------



## terryR

Snow? 
Damn, I just finished mowing an acre of grass!


----------



## terryR

My wife gets all depressed in the Fall, too, and I just don't get it.

Cooler weather means no snakes in the yard, no bugs flying around biting my skin, and kids are back in school where they belong! No yard chores, less electricity in the shop since no need for A/C…on and on…


----------



## terryR

Tug, it's all good!
If that is the hidden side, shim it, and forget it.
If it's the show side, wedge the tenon.
I love M/T!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, you've got kids?


----------



## 7Footer

Terry, still a great google pic. Oh man, your lab looks just like my neighbors, her name is Sunny. I love dogs.

Thanks Tony, she is a sweetheart, an amazing dog. And thanks for the shop comment, it looks decent when it's clean, it's just getting too full..

Can't wait for it to dump some snow up on the mountain so I can take the pooch up there.

Routed the slot for the rod on the flip top cart.








It's more of a coffin jack at the moment, needs some fine tuning but it's alive!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Long cold nights are the primary negative Terry.


----------



## theoldfart

I think Terry puts kids on the same category as snakes and bugs!

SNOW, SNOW,SNOW, SNOW,SNOW, SNOW,SNOW, SNOW,........ Oh Yea!


----------



## terryR

No kids here…except the goats.
I try not to hate…just avoid. 
They're cute in youz guyz photos!


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That's what I thought, but your post made question if I missed something.

Kids are cute in photos, and sometimes in real life.

7, that screwdriver that is being posed in every shot is making me jelly. Love it. Plane's looking good too.


----------



## 7Footer

Tug, you need one of these. In fact I need one of these, everyone needs one of these.










edit: yeah todd, those drivers get a lot of run in my pics, lol… I dig that set of those cabinet drivers, I hardly use them but they are great for chip break and plane screws.


----------



## DanKrager

Wait! Hold the snow! I'm still working on leaves! This is about 1/3 of what I'm expecting to collect.









DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

I just blow all my leaves across the street into neighbors yard…

Cool mortiser!

Legvice screw placement on next leg..


----------



## ToddJB

That is a cool tool, but man, I had a hard time watching that guy.


----------



## 7Footer

Dude that guy is money. You should check some of his vids. The whole samurai thing is kind of cheesy, but his skills are legit.

Gotta get my leaves done too, I have a s-ton.


----------



## TheFridge

Tug, I cut a square block about 2"x2"x2" and make sure it really is square. I use that to register my chisel against for the first inch of either side. I don't mind undercutting a hair either. And I don't register the chisel on the actual line for the final cut until I have a 32nd or less. Less tendency to wander and compress the wood on the other side of your line.

Probably preaching to the choir but i have great success with the way I do it. Just throwing that out there bud.


----------



## chrisstef

Chain mortiser is hoss. Fugger runs on 220v from what google tells me.

Is there anyway that I can paypal you a couple of bucks for expedited shipping on the camera lens 7?

Leaves suck, but suck way less at the new house. Im into it for about 2 hours and maybe ill do them one more time. Last house I would be into it for around 20 hours every fall. Only downfall is that ive got a lot of oaks at the new house and they fall late. At least I don't have to bag em all.

Hammer down tugger.

Big monster mega job is almost complete. 2-3 more days of touching things up and patching the roof and we out. 2 months on the nose. On to the next one baby.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ the lens.

Congrats on completion.


----------



## ToddJB

> Is there anyway that I can paypal you a couple of bucks for expedited shipping on the camera lens 7?
> 
> - chrisstef


I'll miss 7's thumb.

Yep.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah those chain mortisers are hard a $hit to find too… like u said you need that converter box for em too, but it'd be tits to have one. I'd never seen this other hand held makita planer the dude uses too, have you seen that thing.

I finally manned up and ordered the camera lens cover and a smartphone repair kit… I'm a computer guy, but taking these smartphones without removable batteries apart is a b!tch. No expedited shipping though sorry Stefferoni.

Me want.














edit: you ain't gots-ta lie to kick it Todd… You know you'll miss my face.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy hell … do want that planer. Woulda made short work of the bench timbers I was wrestling not too long ago.

Whats up with dude wearing the jacket all the time? Drops $1100 on a planer but cant hook it up on a wood stove or infrared heater in the shop? Priorities man, priorities.


----------



## 7Footer

Right, imagine how nice it'd be to have one of those things…. Lol, He made that leather vest to hold all his favorite tools., but he lives in Vancouver BC, not exactly Tony-ville.. Guy is kinda weird, but he pimps $hit.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre a fan boy of the samuri. You'd probably do him. "just leave the vest on"


----------



## AnthonyReed

What are you talking about? It was 43° here this morning. Prices are too high and lines are too long here for that kind of ish.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah @ Stef!


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, hell yeah…. I wanna see him in just the leather vest and a pair of Timberlands.


----------



## walden

Yeah, that guy is bat ish crazy…

I finished up the outside of the chest. Got the handles back on and the cool brass lid lifters. This thing is JET BLACK now. The camera was having a hard time taking the shot. I love that it still looks old.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. Whats the plans for the innards?


----------



## walden

Thanks. I'll make the saw till and then work out of it for a while before making new tills to replace the crappy 70's versions.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love it Walden.


----------



## bandit571

Final sanding is done. Dovetails have been trimmed flush, nails countersunk. One coat of BLO is on, and wiped down, awaiting it to dry before a Project post is made….

walden: I USED to have a footlocker like that….down at Fort Polk , LA. I think it was a leftover from when the old wooden barracks were built….WWII era???


----------



## jmartel

I need to make a saw till. My saws are just sitting on the french cleats shoved behind other tills to keep them from falling. I also need to remake my clamp racks because I ran out of room from buying a lot more.

Hell, basically all of my storage needs to be built or re-done. Just haven't taken enough time to do it.


----------



## ToddJB

> Hell, basically all of my storage needs to be built or re-done. Just haven t taken enough time to do it.
> 
> - jmartel


I'm in a similar boat. I need a till for block type planes. Something for my battery powered tools, braces/bits, screwdrivers, hammers… and on and on and on. My excuse is that I'm painting in the garage, but I need to just shut my tramp mouth and do it… hard.


----------



## jmartel

I'll let stef handle the last sentence, but I agree with the rest of it.

Once I finish up this murphy bed and finish up the nightstands, I'm taking a bunch of time to build tills, storage racks, etc to get organized and make sure everything has a home. Currently a lot of items reside in piles.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walden, looks awesome!

A home for tools? Does such a nirvana exist? Not until we're done accumulating tools, and yeah, like that's gonna happen…


----------



## 7Footer

That's where I'm at… I'm only making a couple small things for x-mas this year, and I am gonna focus on getting my shop more functional and organized. I have too much stuff just sitting around. I have a big huge Rockler vice ready for a bench that's been in the box for over a year now, all kinds or hardware for jigs and such, time to get on it!

Lol @ tramp mouth…. Do it Todd…. HARD


----------



## Tugboater78

So 4 mortices, 1 tenon done today, wasn't bulldogging it. Taking time chopping out my first mortices by hand. First one was blah, but others turned out pretty good. All done without electrons though. Not perfect but wedge action should hide defects, as long as i make sure everything is straight and true.

The samurai guy is kinda weird, but so is Steve Ramsey.. though differnt spectrums.

Walden she looks good
Bandit cant wait to see it in a completed form


----------



## bandit571

Will be a-posting this shortly….as a"Project" 









Angle of the splay? the cut [email protected] 22-1/2 degrees. Overall length=33-1/2", width isjust a red hair over 12", and height is about 7". It will hold a full sized saw, too..









The rest of the photos? Will be in the projects page…


----------



## racerglen

My my, nice quick work Bandit ! And great design on top of that ..


----------



## ToddJB

Super awesome, Bandit.


----------



## Slyy

Walden that tool box is dope. Can't wait to see what ya do to the inside once you get a chance.

Holy chain powered awesomeness 7! That machine is crazy, me want. One for everybody, bandit's buying!
I think that guy's got some strangeness going on though, think he might be tucking some incense in his air filter outflow








Seems kinda obsessed with the man parts too and the growing there of.

Justin, mortise and tenons look great!


----------



## Pezking7p

> There s that foul four letter word, again..
> 
> - bandit571


I don't like to use Tony's name either but sometimes we all have to do unpleasant things.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Say it Pez! Say it!


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, tony! A thousand times, tony!

#sploosh


----------



## chrisstef

That gave me the giggles ^. I could almost hear the dispair in pez's voice. Eyebrows pointed up, eyes shut tight. A painful smile.

Hell yea bandit. Throwin roy some love on that design. Love it.

Black trunk walden …. Mmhmmm.

Nice slot tugger.


----------



## lateralus819

I found the Samurai carpenter about 5/6 months ago.

The guy has some serious skills. Check out his Scarf joint video. Guy does a lot of timber frame stuff, really cool.


----------



## Tugboater78

Insense? Hmm.. well he is smoking a peacepipe at end of one of his videos..


----------



## Slyy

> Insense? Hmm.. well he is smoking a peacepipe at end of one of his videos..
> 
> - Tugboater78


The dude says dude a lot, just sayin.


----------



## terryR

dudes, it's not a peacepipe,
it's a ceremonial pipe.

Used to seal deals or celebrate the birth of a first son. Frequently smoked the night before battle!!!

Almost all have been found with traces of tobacco within. Bummer.

yes, I love to make these!


----------



## chrisstef

A guys gotta get a good nights sleep before battle.


----------



## terryR

^word!
Bubba Kush could've changed history!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, is what we call a peace pipe a ceremonial pipe, as in, there is no such thing as a peace pipe? Or are you saying that a peace pipe looks different and was used at different things?


----------



## terryR

'peace pipe' is a European term for what our Native brothers used.

I'm just being cantankerous


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - do you have native American blood in ya? With all the stuff you make im pretty sure you can put your ear to the ground and hear buffalo.


----------



## walden

Smok'im if you got'im.

Anyone in need of a Stanley 42X saw set? I picked one up at the tool swap just in case.


----------



## terryR

Stef, buffalo sound a lot like goats approaching…just larger! LOL!


----------



## Tugboater78

Left leg assembly dryfit, took a lot of paring and beating with a 5lb sledge to get it together..

Now to disassemble and get the other assembly ready for the same..

Fugly lookin joints, but with some wedges and or pins i think it will hold together.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not fugly Tug, it's looking good actually.


----------



## walden

Looking good Tug. Remember that once the project is done, the mistakes will fade and you will only see the good in the project. I'm usually disgusted with each of my projects by the time I finish, but after a couple of months, the mistakes are forgotten and I like the piece.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree with the above. Far from fugly. The joints on my bench make yours look like Roy chopped em. Lil glue here, lill epoxy there, couple of dowels followed by a slathering of Danish oil. No one will ever know.


----------



## theoldfart

+1 yup


----------



## chrisstef

Decommisioning one of our old vans in the warehouse and I just scored me a 16ga brad nailer, bosch jig saw and a porter cable palm router. Hell yea. We'll see what other goodies come out of this.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on!!!


----------



## chrisstef

One of the guys out there just came in all excited and says "this is like a Christmas at a flea market" lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## duckmilk

> I agree with the above. Far from fugly. The joints on my bench make yours look like Roy chopped em. Lil glue here, lill epoxy there, lill blood everywhere else…
> - chrisstef


Looks good Tug and Bandit, and Walden



> I think that guy s got some strangeness going on though, think he might be tucking some incense in his air filter outflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems kinda obsessed with the man parts too and the growing there of.
> 
> - Slyy


I think when he's alone, that guy fondles himself while thinking about the new power tools.

Nice Stef.

Remember when we were discussing electricity? Well I hooked up our fence charger again yesterday and discovered that it will get you whilst just kneeling on the ground. Sure felt smart after that stunt.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice Stef, great scores! Also good point about the mistakes in projects, I feel the same way with most of what I do.

+1 lat, that scarf joint stuff is cray cray.

Tug you're getting errr dun.

Nice profile pic with the cat lady pez!

I'd love to pack a peace pipe full of some wacky backy and pass it around Terry. Maybe you can learn Stef and I how to hear the buffaloes.

There's this weed shop here, called Five Zero Trees (zip code here is 503).... I went in the other night and whoever did the interior design is a woodworker, the guys were telling me that he's made almost everything in the store, all the display cabinets, slab counters, slab seating, it was fuggin beautiful. Their reception table when you walk in is an old school American sliding table saw that is complete, with a slab on top it probably over 8 feet long… It's like one of those boss machines like that dude Minotauro or whatever his name is restores, those behemoths… I know it's an abomination to see it in that form, but at least it isn't collecting rust somewhere, it's in great shape, even has a blade on it, and the blade looked like it was about 14", guarantee it'd fire right up, motor is prob 12 hp… I wanted to take a pic but my camera is screwed up on my phone…


----------



## Tugboater78

Hoggin mortices in second set of legs workin better.

Brace and bit combo, helps that top mortice isnt within an inch of top of legs, dropped 2" for endvice clearance.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea 7. Im down for a little Alabama education on buffalo. Chief Kickinass of the Slapahoe Tribe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I wanna show up after everyone is toasty and just listen to the conversation.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stupid LJ photo rotation issues. Had to change to one with flannel.


----------



## ShaneA

Like it would be any different pre toasty to post toasty. The visible portion of the eyes would be the only difference I am thinking.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah buddy. Lol… Cheif Slapahoe, always one of my faves.

Any of you guys have this Forstner set? It has good reviews… I need 2 of the bits in here for my flip top cart project and my current forstner set is only like 6 or 7 bits, thinking about just popping for this set. Although I could also just spend $17 and get the 2 bits I need. This seems like a solid set, I find myself using forstners more and more too…. 
http://www.rockler.com/16-pc-forstner-bit-set


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pez save the pic you want to use to your PC, rotate it, and post it from pc.

Maybe Shane but a baked Stef and 7 learning to liisten for buffalo…. holy sh!t that would be some good times right there.

Just buy what you need 7.


----------



## terryR

^LOL.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah but have you noticed that windows 8 & 10 auto rotate the pic when you open it? So you have to open it with a different program and then rotate it… It's kind of annoying.

TFrugal!

Edit: Barry loves it, lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have no experience with 8/10 picture viewer, sounds like the suck.

Not frugal, you were just saying you had too much ish lying around….


----------



## Tugboater78

> Any of you guys have this Forstner set? It has good reviews… I need 2 of the bits in here for my flip top cart project and my current forstner set is only like 6 or 7 bits, thinking about just popping for this set. Although I could also just spend $17 and get the 2 bits I need. This seems like a solid set, I find myself using forstners more and more too….
> http://www.rockler.com/16-pc-forstner-bit-set
> 
> - 7Footer


Yes, so far so good, no complaints, have used a fair bit and nothing has disappointed me


----------



## chrisstef

Id probably just buy the ones you need 7. I don't find myself using a ton of my forstners outside of the standard dimension ones. But, I guess ya never know. Eff it buy em all then you aint gotta do it again. Might as well grab yourself a little diamond file or auger file so you can sharpen them as needed too.

Bubblin Barry. Nice. There's no way, at this point in my life, that I could handle a bong session. Id be drooling.


----------



## CL810

Decent set, good value. Do not let them get overheated as they will become worthless like any non-carbide bit will.



> Any of you guys have this Forstner set? It has good reviews… I need 2 of the bits in here for my flip top cart project and my current forstner set is only like 6 or 7 bits, thinking about just popping for this set. Although I could also just spend $17 and get the 2 bits I need. This seems like a solid set, I find myself using forstners more and more too….
> http://www.rockler.com/16-pc-forstner-bit-set
> 
> - 7Footer


----------



## jmartel

I look at forstner bits like router bits. Buy good quality ones when you need them instead of paying for a set all at once.


----------



## ToddJB

Spent my morning building kids bikes that my company is donating.

Not a shabby way to get paid for the day.


----------



## bandit571

Cold and misty outside, no walking today. Windier than The Donald and about as nasty out there.

They had a crane downtown yesterday…135' of stick. Needed it to re-install all the parts for the Courthouse's tower. Including the rehabbed clock room, straight line winds several years ago blew out most of the tower. Then, they found the 1870 roof trusses were rotting away….4.5Million bucks to rebuild. Should only take a year to pay that back in traffic tickets….

Courthouse is scheduled to re-open in the spring…..1st time sime it was built in 1870 that it has been remodled…

Chisel Maintainence today….still have 30+ to work over…


----------



## JayT

That's a bunch of bicycles, Todd. Good thing your company has a hipster that knows a thing or two about wrenching bikes to lend a hand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Right???!!


----------



## Tugboater78

I think i burnt my motivation out.. i do a lil bit.. then walk away..

Oh well


----------



## bandit571

Might need some bigger chisels?









Van Camp Bevel chisel is 1-3/8" wide

PS&W Corner Chisel is a 7/8" wide.

You might need a bigger mallet for these…


----------



## ToddJB

> That s a bunch of bicycles, Todd. Good thing your company has a hipster that knows a thing or two about wrenching bikes to lend a hand.
> 
> - JayT


11 of 'em. Funny thing is, our sales team "built" these as a team building thing awhile ago. They are getting donated tomorrow so my manager asked me go over them before we gave them away. My gosh it was ugly. Not one bolt was so much as finger tight, let alone snugged up. Though everyone, everyone, torqued the sweet pegs down to the point I had to make shift a breaker bar to get them off, only to find that underneath them where the bolts that hold the wheels on hadn't been tightened. Makes me a little fearful for all the kids in the world that are getting bikes for Starbucksmas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just wow.


----------



## JayT

> That s a bunch of bicycles, Todd. Good thing your company has *11 hipsters, one of which* knows a thing or two about wrenching bikes to lend a hand.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> 11 of em. Funny thing is, our sales team "built" these as a team building thing awhile ago. They are getting donated tomorrow so my manager asked me go over them before we gave them away. My gosh it was ugly. Not one bolt was so much as finger tight, let alone snugged up. Though everyone, everyone, torqued the sweet pegs down to the point I had to make shift a breaker bar to get them off, only to find that underneath them where the bolts that hold the wheels on hadn t been tightened. Makes me a little fearful for all the kids in the world that are getting bikes for Starbucksmas.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yikes! On that note, I think the previous post needed a fix.


----------



## terryR

Scary bike giveaway! Free helmets and Band-aids?

Found a truly sick piece of Koa in the back of the shop…


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome, Terry. That's beautiful. Is the topper glued or screwed?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh my.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys.

Todd, knob on top has a 3/4" tenon glued 3/4" into the lid.
Knob is Ziricote with white vulcanized spacer beneath.










Preppin' for Starbucksmas…


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

> - chrisstef


Yep


----------



## jmartel

> 11 of em. Funny thing is, our sales team "built" these as a team building thing awhile ago. They are getting donated tomorrow so my manager asked me go over them before we gave them away. My gosh it was ugly. Not one bolt was so much as finger tight, let alone snugged up. Though everyone, everyone, torqued the sweet pegs down to the point I had to make shift a breaker bar to get them off, only to find that underneath them where the bolts that hold the wheels on hadn t been tightened. Makes me a little fearful for all the kids in the world that are getting bikes for Starbucksmas.
> 
> - ToddJB


Should have rigged them up so that turning the bars makes the wheel turn the opposite direction. Saw a video where someone did that and the results were hilarious as expected.


----------



## 7Footer

Dannnngggg (joe dirt voice) is right!

Jprankster


----------



## walden

That looks amazing Terry!!


----------



## JayT

Wow! Fabulous work, terry.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, koa is one of my favorite woods. I don't have much cause it's so dang expensive. You did a beautiful job on that.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez save the pic you want to use to your PC, rotate it, and post it from pc.
> 
> Maybe Shane but a baked Stef and 7 learning to liisten for buffalo…. holy sh!t that would be some good times right there.
> 
> Just buy what you need 7.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Don't have a PC. Can't afford one because I spend all my money on wood, horses, and bacon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Scary bike giveaway! Free helmets and Band-aids?
> 
> Found a truly sick piece of Koa in the back of the shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


----------



## Pezking7p

Little known fact, when riding a bike at any speed over, say, 5 mph, you actually turn the bars to the right in order to go left. I didn't believe it until I actually consciously tried it on my motorbicycle.

Re:tightening bolts. I'm continually shocked by how little mechanical aptitude most people have these days. We should skip a year of school and just make people fix/build various things. But I'm a homesteader type so I'm biased.


----------



## summerfi

Here's something interesting. My daughter in law's boss told her today that she saw my name on the Montana list of people with unclaimed money. I went to the state website and, sure enough, there I am. It says my unclaimed money is from Paypal, but the amount isn't shown. I'm guessing it's only a few cents, but I submitted my claim anyway. But that's only the first part of the story.

The more interesting part is that I learned there is a site called MissingMoney.com that is a government sponsored site where all the states list their people with unclaimed money. I started searching at random for family and friends. Of the half dozen or so I randomly searched for, about half had unclaimed money. Moral of the story: go to that site and type in your name and see what happens. Maybe it will be your lucky day.

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation or association with that website, and no reason to suspect it's not legit.


----------



## chrisstef

Im biting. Eff it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ha! Found one for me and my wife, Bob.

One of the pieces of equipment that I manage had a banner month, I mean really just an amazing month. Actually two months in a row. So I'm cooking barbecue for one of the teams of operators tomorrow. Homemade baked beans and smoked pork butt happening tonight. I guess I'll have to microwave it tomorrow.


----------



## Tugboater78

So… lots more work to do.
- Notches in aprons to bring them flush to legs 
- chop out for end vice
- Drill out and chop out for legvice screw and guide ( figure out how to keep it aligned too) 
- Still not decided on a long stretcher on front and back
- And other things in sure i cant remember

But..

A mockup..









Not a lot of room in here atm, had to climb over bench..


----------



## bandit571

When I said "Maintainence Day" for the chisels…..I didn't think one chisel would take all day..









The skinny ones took part of yesterday, that wide one took almost an hour today…1.5" wide

Still have a batch of them to go through, maybe while I'm waiting on the football games to start?









What do you think…should I finish shing the brass on these two?









Or not?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Here s something interesting. My daughter in law s boss told her today that she saw my name on the Montana list of people with unclaimed money. I went to the state website and, sure enough, there I am. It says my unclaimed money is from Paypal, but the amount isn t shown. I m guessing it s only a few cents, but I submitted my claim anyway. But that s only the first part of the story.
> 
> The more interesting part is that I learned there is a site called MissingMoney.com that is a government sponsored site where all the states list their people with unclaimed money. I started searching at random for family and friends. Of the half dozen or so I randomly searched for, about half had unclaimed money. Moral of the story: go to that site and type in your name and see what happens. Maybe it will be your lucky day.
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no affiliation or association with that website, and no reason to suspect it s not legit.
> 
> - summerfi


I've always meant to check one of those sites. I just links you to the state site if you have something. Looks like some company in CO owed me $71. We goin' Sizzler.


----------



## Tugboater78

I have no missing money, but 6 other people with my name do.. one in columbus is more than 100 dollars, wonder if i can impersonate..


----------



## ToddJB

Wife and I have all of our money apparently


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit, that a bunch of chisels..

Shine em up!


----------



## Tugboater78

Hope i am not stuck at work, 30 minutes away!


----------



## walden

> Re:tightening bolts. I m continually shocked by how little mechanical aptitude most people have these days. We should skip a year of school and just make people fix/build various things. But I m a homesteader type so I m biased.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'm shocked too. Some people think nothing can be fixed. I just bought an old all metal swing-arm lamp from a thrift store for $4. I have one just like it at home that I paid $40 for new back in the day. They told me it was "broke". I brought it home and the lamp head kept falling. I found two loose bolts, tightened them, and now it works like new…two frigg'in blots.


----------



## bandit571

Just check the money site…an old temp service I worked for still has a check for me…...might have to see about that..

Cardio Stress Test in the morning….Mountain Dews and Beer have been cut off until it is done,,,3 hour test, with an IV, no treadmill….too old an beat up..I guess. Then a road trip to pick up the GRandBRATS again…their mom is working this weekend..


----------



## walden

PS - I have no money waiting for me. I also found that my name is as common as John Doe. 300 + listings under my name…


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit, that a bunch of chisels..
> 
> Shine em up!
> 
> - Tugboater78


"Aye, aye, Skipper!"


----------



## jmartel

> We goin Sizzler.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead







Oh Marshawn Lynch…


----------



## john2005

Funeral was today. Went as good as those things go. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. Even his half crazy ex showed up and said some really cool things about him. Only fail was one of the other brothers showed up 3 sheets to the wind. Grabbed a mic and made a fool of himself. Worst thing is the brother who died drank himself to death. How do you fix that? This one has been drinking quite heavily for quite some time now so its not like this was a one time deal. I dunno. Just venting. Thx


----------



## summerfi

Glad you made it through John. I'm sure you did yourself and your family proud. I've lost loved ones to alcohol, so I know the pain. Tomorrow is a new day, and the healing begins for those who will receive it. Hang in there bud.


----------



## terryR

Hang in there, John.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Bob.

"Don t have a PC. Can't afford one because I spend all my money on wood, *horses*, and bacon. 
- Pezking7p"- Horses? Explain. 
Email the picture to me and I'll flip it and send it back, pm sent.
Those beans look delicious, cool way to say thank you. Right on man.

Ha! @ Sizzler. 

Sorry John. There is no "fix", that train wreck plays until/if the conductor gets wise. Nothing to be done.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang! No missing money for me. That's crazy though… Funny, I had to double check it was Bob's account, it kinda sounded like a spam msg.. ;-)

Sizzler, yes!

So hoss


----------



## chrisstef

No loot cakes for this guy either.

That table is bitchin 7.

Sorry for all the heartache John. You pulled through and did what a man had to do. Very sorry to hear that the other brother is leading the same path. Tony's got it right unfortunately. Only the captain can right that ship.

Sizzler .. ohh yea. You guys have American Steakhouses around you guys? There used to be one when I was growing up and man, you go and hit the $70 jackpot you'd take the fam for steak and shrimps at the American Steakhouse. Yup, shrimps. Mad shrimps.


----------



## TheFridge

We used to have a sizzler close by. Mother in law worked there. Free food whenever. It was nice. Steak and shrimp all day!

On the subject of shrimp. Nothing better than frying some shrimp that just hopped off the boat. With some freshly caught speckled trout and étouffée. That's the meal I'll eat on my deathbed.


----------



## ToddJB

John, vent away. Emoting is healthy (don't tell my wife I said that). That is frustrating about the other bro. Only the Pilot can course correct the plane.

7', I have a love/hate with stuff like that. I love it because it's way cooler than some standard piece of interior decorating, and it highly appeals to my personal taste.

I hate it because machines like that will never ever be made again. I do not believe any manufacturer will choose to create heavy machinery the way everyone made it from that era. It was art and quality at it's highest level. And now it is a fully serviceable machine that is acting as cool piece of furniture.

Torn.

I just got done email-yelling at PlumberStock.com. My guts hate them.


----------



## jmartel

Oliver, for instance, still makes giant machines like that (still in the USA as well I think) and they weigh several thousand pounds. But they are seriously expensive.


----------



## walden

Todd: We must be having the same morning…except mine was with my healthcare provider. My plan is going away, so I picked a new one from them and it said I had to call to verify the change. Three hours of answering the same questions over and over and they said they can't help me today because their computer system went down. I'll have to go back through the process next week. They did guarantee that my rate was going to double for the same coverage, so at least that is out of the discussion…


----------



## ToddJB

I didn't say nice machines weren't being made. To me there is a substancial difference in the care and creativity in which these machines were created. Art.





































Edit: Bummer Walden


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with ya Todd. Big difference between quality machines of the past and quality machines of today. They may be functionally equal in quality, but the attention to aesthetic design isn't there anymore.


----------



## terryR

dayum, that Wadkin saw is to die for!
cannot imagine cost of shipping…from UK?


----------



## ShaneA

That table saw is a thing of beauty. Looks like it even has a riving knife on it. I just don't have any experience with vintage machinery. Since I do not feel comfortable doing the work, sourcing the parts…and don't know any other local woodworkers, I probably will never really be able to compare vintage arn to new in terms of functionality.

One of the good things about that table saw as a reception desk pictured above…it will always be able to repurposed back into a table saw in the future. Versus rusting away in anonymity of a barn some where.


----------



## jmartel

If I had the money and room, I'd go pick this up right now:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/tls/5304938505.html










EDIT: Or room for this bandsaw:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/5305172135.html


----------



## Tugboater78

Non productive day, shopwise. Though christmas shopping is 75 percent done.


----------



## chrisstef

That battleship jointer does things to me that I cannot explain.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've heard that before.


----------



## ToddJB

Jointer is nice. Real nice. Items behind it though… dang.


----------



## woodcox

For those in need. I found the gettin place.


----------



## terryR

Stef is right…something about a 20" vintage jointer!
Someone should make a calendar of these gals!


----------



## TheFridge

> Stef is right…something about a 20" vintage jointer!
> Someone should make a calendar of these gals!
> 
> - terryR


Wouldn't do me any good. All the pages would be stuck together after the first day.


----------



## chrisstef

HAHAHA!!! Fridge for tha win!


----------



## TheFridge

I do my best  unfortunately it can be on calendars with heavy machines


----------



## theoldfart

Shop is a mess but getting near the end. Keep on bumping into things and lately they are bumping back!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tis Friday….


----------



## jmartel

I was about to ask if you had no lower guide for the leg vise, Kevin. Until I realized that there weren't any legs, either. I'm not a smart man.


----------



## theoldfart

Jsmart , legs are in the background. I used a bench crafted criss cross on the leg vise. Close to finalizing everything.


----------



## CL810

Kevin you made my eyes tie in a knot. I saw the leg vise but there were no legs! How can it be?!?


----------



## terryR

I have a feeling Kevin's bench will be worth the wait!


----------



## Tugboater78

So i went in an Ollies store ( not sure how widespread they are) yesterday with the missus. They had a lot of stuff… (some good, some junk) like a slightly refined Big Lots store.

Thats all i got.. my saturday has begun. This is weird feeling cause i normally end my day at this time.

Kevin even with crap everywhere you still have more room than I!


----------



## Tugboater78

She has a nice stance to her, just need to fix her skirts..

Watching sellers make a rebate/shoulder plane from a piece of 2×4 and an old chisel blade yay


----------



## Pezking7p

Kevin, I guess after all the time you spent planning that bench should be pretty much perfect 

Bench looking pretty good tugger. What's the hardware setup like?


----------



## walden

Looking good Kev and Tug!


----------



## terryR

Tug, another mortise-helping technique. From The Schwarz…


----------



## Tugboater78

> Bench looking pretty good tugger. What s the hardware setup like?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Not sure what you meaning, but it is my take on Paul Sellers bench. But gonna have legvice like Terry's and an endvice.

Wth, stupid phone
Hopefully this pic will explain, typed out an explaination and it disappeared.. picture doesnt show aprons flush with front of the legs, but if all goes as planned they will be.









Chopping/cutting out for endvice..


----------



## Tugboater78

Terry, My jigsaw would die.. it deflects bad enough on 3/4 material it would be way more hassle than i would want


----------



## terryR

^"lovely vise", says the tool geek.


----------



## johnstoneb

Here is a post you might want to read if you are working with reclaimed wood. Chrisstef can probably talk a little about lead contamination.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/128530


----------



## Tugboater78

Luckily all my reclaimed wood has no paint, just nails.


----------



## TheFridge

Even better tug. Instead of just dulling the blade or iron, it obliterates it!


----------



## Tugboater78

Mounted flush, more measuring for an oak endcap thatll be dovetailed to aprons, if i dont screw it up..
Remove and start on apron recesses.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, don't want to say something but I have to.

Your vise is upside down! I'm sure if you rotate the pic all will be well. 

Jus' needed to be snarky, carry on.


----------



## terryR

^ I didn't want to say anything since it's Tug's first bench and all…
It will probably still work?


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe he can do a Michelangelo and lay on his back and work!


----------



## Tugboater78

I put it on the wrong side too!, guess ill just have to adapt..


----------



## jmartel

Bit of trim work today.


----------



## theoldfart

Jcope, Table saw or H&R's?


----------



## jmartel

Tablesaw. I don't own any H&R planes. Plus I'm trying to get this damn project finished. I'm sick of looking at it. I'd rather get back to working on stuff for me instead of someone else.


----------



## walden

Looks good Jmart. I'm impressed a table saw can do that. H&Rs would take forever on that. A chair maker's compass plane would be fast though.

Spent the day using the thickness planer to get wood ready for a few different projects. The shop is so small I have to take advantage of the planer when it is set up. The thickness planer has already paid for itself!


----------



## Pezking7p

Looking good tug. Yah I was just wondering about the vise setup.

Kmart that looks great.

Walden, power planets are awesome! Using my new one is a real treat. What projects have you got planned?

Tried to buy pork belly today to make more bacon but no one had any. Said they're taking a few more hogs this week and they're going to give me a call.

Put the first coat of finish on the entertainment center. It's purdy.


----------



## walden

Pez: I working on a new saw till for that old tool chest. I also brought the Moxon vice parts down to their final size. (My shoulder is FINALLY feeling better.)

Thanks again for the coffee trick. I slept through the night last night. First time in years!


----------



## jmartel

> Looks good Jmart. I m impressed a table saw can do that. H&Rs would take forever on that. A chair maker s compass plane would be fast though.
> 
> - walden


You basically just run the piece through the saw at an angle and take small bites at a time. I lifted the blade about 1/32" per pass for this. And for that molding which is 5" wide I basically sent it through 90 deg to the blade.


----------



## Pezking7p

Walden, I don't know how you guys manage to spend so much time working on shop upgrades. I need to do some more tool storage/tills but I can't seem to make myself do it!

Glad to hear about the coffee trick. I don't know why it isn't more commonly known how much caffeine affects sleep, even 12-14 hrs later.


----------



## Tugboater78

Recesses in aprons done…

Pain in the ass.. ended up bringing out the pwer router. Hell of a mess, debating on wheter it was worth it. So run out of daylight, and no room in shop atm to wrestle big pieces so all on hold..

Did so a fitting, gotta do some more trimming to get things flush.

Hopefully get time tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

> Maybe he can do a Michelangelo and lay on his back and work!
> 
> - theoldfart


Typical friday night on skeet street for tug. Doin work on his back.


----------



## jmartel

After making the molding, I spent the rest of the day installing hardware.










There's a headboard and top panel missing from the center area in the photo. That's all I could raise the garage door. With the door up I don't have anywhere tall enough to put it together. It's only 89" tall.


----------



## 489tad

Guys a lot of good work going on. Ball busting is down. I'm done steam bending. On to phase two. I'm building a trade show display for a toy company. I was given a pic from a magazine for concept and was told to run with it. Busy and time is crunching. Little brake now then it's back at it. I'll keep you posted you lovely bunch of knuckle dragers.


----------



## 489tad

Phone, ugh


----------



## walden

Pez: My motivation is simple. If I don't get tools organized, I have to step over them in this tiny cabin. I also sold a bunch of tools I never used, which helped. I just have this Bridge City square left to sell. I've got it on eBay for $175. Once it's gone, I can focus on building stuff.


----------



## walden

Dan: That steam bending is impressive!


----------



## Tugboater78

Getting tired of trippin over stuff too, cant wait to get this bench done and set up.. have a whole reorganization coming after..


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, "Typical friday night on skeet street for tug. Doin work on his back" 
so what your saying is the dudes got round heel's?


----------



## carguy460

Just checking in again, been awhile since I been around…I see that Stef finally built a workbench!

Been in the shop recently, actually producing something…










May need some design advice on this lil project, I'll ask once I'm sure I remember how to post pics again…


----------



## chrisstef

Thats not a steam bend, thats a mold of dans a$$.
Nothin gets by you elder flatuli lol. 
Jason. Holy crap. Whats up. Nice stool.

Pot of sauce, meatballs and trim work up until the chiefs lose another one at mile high.


----------



## Pezking7p

Walden, for $175 that square better come with a HJ.

Jason, I'd say you've got the design pretty well worked out! Looks great and I love the handle on that mallet.

Stef did you finish the painting and now you're trimming? Meatballs sound good right about now. I think I'll settle for a decaf coffee.


----------



## walden

> Walden, for $175 that square better come with a HJ.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Only for you big boy. Haha!


----------



## terryR

Strong work going on, guys!

Love the molding, JSaw…very clean.

Dan, those steam-bent rounds look like they'd make a nice drum. Always wanted to build a drum!

nice BCT square…I'd bid, but have too many. I Want to make one now for some crazy reason?

Bollocks, caught my wife sleeping with her new boyfriend!!!


----------



## Tugboater78

Nice stool, welcome back Jason!

Time to see how much more i can get done on this monstrosity i have started.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, you need to finish. Dan thinks Ive planned mine too much!


----------



## putty

Terry, How did your wife hook up with Duckmilk?


----------



## Pezking7p

Better watch out, terry. These younger guys will swoop in and fly away with your girl if you're not careful.

Can seal-a-cell go bad if it's still liquid?


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - yes. Kinda. Installed the chair rail and baseboard. Brown coat (lol) is done. Bottom half needs one more and trim needs caulk and one coat. Still gotta trim out some lil squares too. Movin along though.










Still gotta change all the outlets and switches too.


----------



## Tugboater78

Took my gurl out for a run, after changing thermostat and adding some coolant, figured i would snap a pic.


----------



## duckmilk

> Terry, How did your wife hook up with Duckmilk?
> 
> - putty


He wasn't supposed to post that pic.

Jmart, just checked your page and see you havn't blogged the murphy bed build. My wife wants one and it would sure be nice to be able to refer to yours. Where did you get the hardware?


----------



## terryR

Stef, dining room looks sharp. I like that color

Sorry, Duck! LOL,

Tug likes redheads?

'nother box; still sopping wet with oil finish. I'm not sure I remember life before the lathe?


----------



## jmartel

Duck, she ordered it from murphy bed depot. If I was building one for myself I'd personally go with the kit from rockler. Struts rather than springs.

And this is what the build bought me. New suspenders for the motorcycle.


----------



## racerglen

Naw, it's too easy..


----------



## ToddJB

I had my doubts when I saw that brown paint going up, but with the chair rail it looks great.

Man, Terry those containers are boss, Terry.

I really like the stool design. I need to get to work on a shoe rack for my obsessive 1.5 year old daughter.


----------



## walden

Stef: Your dinning room colors make me hungry for ice cream. Good work.

Terry: That container looks great.

Jmart: Have you seen the documentary ROAD? It's all about motorcycle racing. It's on Netflix.


----------



## Tim457

> trim needs caulk
> - chrisstef


Cue Butthead laugh. I'm dissapointed in you guys for missing this one.

Room looks real nice, stef. I don't have the design ability to see that darker colors will work, but I can after it's done!

That's some solid bending work, Dan.


----------



## lateralus819

Nice skittle. I wanted one of those so bad.

I had a 97 I loved the ******************** out of. Sold it at 200,000 miles due to a leaking transmission pan gasket. I saw it still on the road 2 years later. Was a really reliable car.


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone notice the fugly Catalpa tree?


----------



## duckmilk

Terry, you're turning some really nice stuff. I'm not sure I remember life before the lathe? Are you neglecting other woodworking stuff because of it?

Thanks Jmart, I am somewhat intimidated by the whole "making it fit and make it work thing"

Stef, nice work.


----------



## jmartel

Well the website she bought from had plans and a cutlist for the center cabinet. So as long as you follow that, it should fit.

Doors are hung, center cabinet assembled. Only things left is mounting the crown molding and doing the center panel.










Edit. Damn thing posted upsidown.


----------



## jmartel

Well the day was going fine until later on tonight. Garage door got all messed up and the top panel/stiffener just bend when the door is almost closed. So that needs to be fixed. Then neither one of the 2 bikes will start at the moment. Got one on the charger to see if that fixes it.

Had a visitor as well that I found after pulling out some plywood. Giant house spider. Harmless, but quite large. This one was about 2.5-3" in diameter including legs.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh fun, spiders! Walked in ahop earlier and had one similar sitting in middle of floor, bigger than my splayed hand 5-6" in diamter or so. I dont scare easily, but i took a doubletake before i got a stick and started poking at it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Im pretty sure thats a box with something with Gramarcy…


----------



## walden

Don't shake it Tug! Haha.


----------



## Tugboater78

After rotating fiances tires, and changing the oil this mornin i decided i need to do summore fitting and trimming…

Just got a call from work, they tying our boat up for 10 days, our version of being laid off. I was supposed to return this thursday, guess i will be home for thanksgiving. Its 10 days max, but depending where the boat is sitting, i may have to work anyway. Hard to pass up on downtime for maintainence, since boat basically runs 24/7/365.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a big ass duck, no?

Nice style in the dining room Stef. Who made the sauce and meatballs?

Very cool bending Dan, I'm very curious to see the finished project.

Looking good JMurph and Tug.


----------



## terryR

Big spider = big cat toy.

Tony, the ducks are still getting their feathers in; damn they grow fast! We rigged up a temp pond for them this weekend, but no one got near it for 24 hours! Yesterday, one duck took a swim…but was stranded in the pond and couldn't get himself out. Jeez!

Time for some General Tso's Duck!!!


----------



## terryR

I'm a little jealous of Tug's workspace just out the back door!


----------



## jmartel

Those big spiders do make a pretty satisfying crunch when you jump on them, too.

Woke up to the first frost this morning. 35 when I woke up apparently. Chilly ride in to work.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I m a little jealous of Tug s workspace just out the back door!
> 
> - terryR


Kinda nice to be outside working, but… im jealous of any of you with more than a 10×16..

So mail just showed up…











































Very nice new mahogany handles for my chisels with leather caps


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Wow, nice! Gotta love it when the postman comes, bearing gifts!

Some pics from one of the happiest places on earth:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah, right on Fridge. Nice mail Tug.

Very cool Smitty, thanks.


----------



## jmartel

Success. Found a local place that has 16' garage door struts. Now I don't need to pay for someone to come out and make a $250 service call for something stupid like that. Might have to cut it down a bit, but that's trivial for saving $200.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks again for the parts Tug.

I see you got my message… Btw… I'm a redhead… Just sayin…

Edit: if anyone happens to have an extra Stanley cap iron screw they'd part with, I'd be happy to trade or PayPal


----------



## walden

Man, those are cool Tug. Good on ya Fridge.

Have fun Smitty!

Supposed to get over a foot of snow here tonight. I'll be getting around on snowshoes tomorrow!

I got curious and measured my shop…68 square feet!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice style in the dining room Stef. Who made the sauce and meatballs?

Thanks, wife picks the colors, I take zero credit. Im just the labor. Who made it? I did buddy. Been making the meatballs and sauce the same way my grandmother and mother do. Pork, veal and beef mix for the balls and italian peeled tow-maters for the sauce.

The AB brewey tour is pretty awesome Smitty. I did it a few years ago and I was more than impressed. Red brick everywhere.

A foot of snow Walden? Just make sure you keep it. Im trying to sneak in a round of golf tomorrow morning before we get any of that junk.


----------



## chrisstef

.... Aaaaand just like that it may be a late evening here at the office. A tractor trailer just took down a utility pole on the only street leading in and out of our office. Sounded like 2 transformers blew. Looks like he's just sitting in that truck until the power company comes out. No bueno.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was in a group of twelve that had pretty exclusive access within the Brewery. Ended at the Brewhouse, top floor, in a conference room with adjoining walk-in full of product. Some unfiltered Bud (hazy), Bud and Bud Light (of course), a trial brew that won't be sold to the public, and before that, a small tap into a 2,800 barrel refrigerated tank that held product going to bottling the very next day. Oh, it was glorious.


----------



## Tugboater78

Always wanted to visit that brewery. Maybe after i do the whole bourbon tour.

MMmm redheads..

So this cabinet i made over a year ago has only had the top 2 drawers since then. Tryin to use up scrap ply..










Now i just need to work on the same for this similar cabinet..


----------



## ToddJB

Any of you guys know a thing or two about buffers?

The wifey side swiped the garage yesterday. Leaving some awesome paint transfers down the side of the car.

Which sucks, but also is convenient as I was looking to pick up a power buffer.

Do any of ya'll have experience with this? I'm not a car guy.

This was my thought:

This buffer: http://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-57-amp-heavy-duty-dual-action-variable-speed-polisher-69924.html

This compound: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KLABUA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

This wax: http://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-57-amp-heavy-duty-dual-action-variable-speed-polisher-69924.html

But what do I use for the pad? Something like this? 
http://www.amazon.com/Natural-100%25-Wool-Buffing-Polishing/dp/B012P2XN2W/ref=sr_1_12?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1447710163&sr=1-12&keywords=hook+and+loop+buffing+pad&pebp=1447710175915&perid=0PK6XA6VHPMY2KGYV9JX


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jake can verify this I believe, he is the celestial bent one…


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed ^


----------



## bandit571

Sharpened a couple of these tonight..









10" curved and a









8" straight edged drawknife. Went to use the one over the weekend,,,,,found out it was dull. Looks like they MIGHT just work now.

BTW: The 8" has a stamp in the blade, says "Easy Cut" " Made in USA" but no other stamps or names….not sure who made either of these $1 wonders…


----------



## summerfi

No shop time for me this week. I'm stuck in a jury box. It's the American way I guess.


----------



## walden

Todd: I would use polishing compound (by hand) on a small section and see if that takes it off. If not, switch to rubbing compound, but only use gently by hand. In my experience, a power buffer will take the car paint off (sometimes down to the metal) if used with anything other than wax, and wax won't take that paint scratch off. I used this method on a lot of cars, including expensive sports cars (not mine, I can't afford them).


----------



## walden

Bob: I was wondering where you were. A question for you: If you could only have three hand saws (backless saws), what would they be? I'm asking about which ones would be rip vs crosscut and what the ppi would be for each.

I have a 5.5 ppi rip and an 8 ppi crosscut, but was thinking of adding a 7 ppi rip for thinner stock. I know I will get asked this question so: The 5.5 rip saw has 0 rake and 0 fleam. The 8 crosscut currently has 15 rake and 15 fleam and does a great job with just a little bit of tear out. I was thinking of changing the fleam to 18 degrees to get rid of the tear out.

For the 7 rip, I was thinking 5 rake and 3 fleam so that it is gentle on thinner stock, but that is a guess.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts you have on this.


----------



## summerfi

Only three? Saws are relatively cheap and don't take up much space, so I would not want to have only three. But if forced to answer that question here goes. It depends on what you want to do with them. If it's for general shop use, making furniture and that sort of thing, I'd probably have two full size handsaws, a 6 ppi rip and an 8 ppi crosscut, and then an 11 ppi crosscut panel saw. For years I only had a few saws, and I did a lot of rough work on my small ranch like building concrete forms, sawing off fence posts and bridge planks, etc. If that is your lifestyle then I'd substitute the panel saw for a full length 8 ppi crosscut that is dedicated for rough use.

Edit: Regarding rake and fleam, I file nearly all my rip saws with 8 rake and 0 fleam. Nearly all my xcut saws have 15 rake and 25 fleam. The rare hybrid saws I file are 10 rake and 12 fleam.


----------



## walden

Thanks Bob! Based on that, I think I need to relax the rake on my rip saw.

I'm trying to keep it to three because my shop is so small, I don't have room to store more saws.


----------



## carguy460

Just learned something from Bob…will keep that in my back pocket…

Smitty - visited the AB brewery once, loved every second of it, though I didn't get your kind of treatment… I am jealous!

Question for the group - after cutting the leg tapers on this stool, something doesn't look right… Perhaps it is just me, but I am thinking I should do something to the top, but I am not sure what…I planned to just break the edges, but after looking at the stool post-tapering, I fear it will look odd…any advice?




























For what it's worth, I will be wedging and flush cutting all those exposed tenons..


----------



## summerfi

Yes, I'd go to at least 5 rake on the rip saws. Increasing the fleam on the xcuts would make faster and smoother cuts, but the saws would dull faster. If you sharpen your own that's not a big issue. And….there's always room for one more saw. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cross post from the epic thread (more drama there):










The #57 works!!

Good info, Bob. I know of at least one Summerfield Hybrid, too.

Exit: Jason, ease the edges just slightly, and I'd say it's a great piece of work!


----------



## walden

Thanks Bob. If you could add one more hand saw, what would it be? (You brought it up… haha)


----------



## walden

That's cool Smitty!

Carguy: Have you seen the one Jim Tolpin made? He added a small chamfer down the sides of the legs and around the top. He also added grooves to the top for grip under foot and to add some texture to the piece. I hope this helps.


----------



## summerfi

Probably a panel rip of around 8 or 9 ppi.


----------



## carguy460

Smitty - thanks for the input, I based this stool off of a fine Woodworking mag design I found online, and it didn't have anything other than eased edges on the top, but when I cut the leg tapers on mine it seemed strange to me…maybe it was just because II wasn't used to it yet?

Walden - I haven't seen Toplins stool that I recall - any link for it? I like the idea of grooving the top for texture and grip…


----------



## walden

Perfect. Thanks Bob! I have some filing to do…


----------



## walden

Jason: Here is a picture of Jim's. I agree with Smitty that yours would look great with slightly relieved edges. Great joinery work!


----------



## jmartel

3 struts are installed and the garage door is fixed. I should probably replace the top panel as well, but bracing it with some extra aluminum flatbar will have to do for now. I'm just glad I got it fixed before we leave for Ireland on wednesday.


----------



## Pezking7p

I like the rounded ends on tolpins and I think it would compliment your stool nicely.

Just finished replacing the screen on my iPad. Now I know why they charge $150 for it. Fortunately my time is worthless and I got it done for a $20 replacement screen on ebay.

Entertainment center STILL not finished. I'm on stef's schedule, now.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks for the input guys, and I like the rounded ends on that stool! Let me get back home and give that a shot and report back…may be a day or two, I am stuck in Lubbock, TX for the night…


----------



## Pezking7p

I lived in Lubbock for four years. True story.


----------



## bandit571

Just got through watching one of the most rigged games I've ever seen! Between the ESPN booth acting as Texan's Cheerleaders, bad calls and no calls by the refs….it was set-up from the start. Worse called game I've ever seen, even Curt Gowdy wasn't this biased….

Wonder how much they had to pay to buy this game? Totally rigged.


----------



## carguy460

> I lived in Lubbock for four years. True story.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Red Raider alum? I lived in lbk 2 years, played football for Tech back in 02-03…enjoyed the town too much so they asked me to leave…


----------



## Pezking7p

Moms an alum. I was 90'-94'.

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Pezking7p

One of my machines is broken. 6 maintenance guys on it all day yesterday plus an equipment rep for the part that's broken. Nothing. Meanwhile this machine feeds my other machine, so they're both down and I have six guys with no work 24/7. My department is hemmoraging money.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, you work in the paper converting industry if I remember correctly. When our equipment broke down and our own maint folks couldn't bring it back to life we had to fly in techs from Germany. Kind of amazing how much damage can happen from paper traveling at high speeds. 3" thick castings shatter, 2-3" steel shafts twisted like a wet rag and the like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is pretty dang cool Smitty!

Damn that sucks, sorry Pez. I hope the problem and stress are gone soon.

Stef how'd you make out yesterday with the downed pole. I want some of your sauce.

I really like the simplicity as it sits Jason. Try Smitty's guidance and see how it looks to you.

Did you make any headway on the car Todd?


----------



## john2005

> Any of you guys know a thing or two about buffers?
> 
> The wifey side swiped the garage yesterday. Leaving some awesome paint transfers down the side of the car.
> 
> Which sucks, but also is convenient as I was looking to pick up a power buffer.
> 
> Do any of ya ll have experience with this? I m not a car guy.
> 
> This was my thought:
> 
> This buffer: http://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-57-amp-heavy-duty-dual-action-variable-speed-polisher-69924.html
> 
> This compound: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KLABUA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> This wax: http://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-57-amp-heavy-duty-dual-action-variable-speed-polisher-69924.html
> 
> But what do I use for the pad? Something like this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Natural-100%25-Wool-Buffing-Polishing/dp/B012P2XN2W/ref=sr_1_12?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1447710163&sr=1-12&keywords=hook+and+loop+buffing+pad&pebp=1447710175915&perid=0PK6XA6VHPMY2KGYV9JX
> 
> - ToddJB


Doesn't look like a bad approach. The bufffer is similar to what we use. You want the variable speed. Watch yourself on panel edges, easy to burn through. As far as the chems go, I have no experience with those ones. We use 3M and Maguires exclusively. 3M for the varying grits of compound and Maguires for the waxes. 
Before you get too carried away though, take a little heavy duty compound on a terry cloth, cut it with a little lacquer thinner and just rub it a bit. 9 times out of 10, that will take of paint transfer. You will need to be cautious about how long you leave the thinner on the car though as it can eat through the clear coat. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tugboater78

So, leg assemblies were disassembled all sides smoothed and champhered, ready for reassembly permanently. Ive picked up my glue 3x and get ready, then walk away…

I'm skeered i think..


----------



## AnthonyReed

You got this Tug.


----------



## 7Footer

Nut up and go git sum man!

How come no one ever told me how easy it is to change planer knives? Fugg.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## theoldfart

Cromwell?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous.


----------



## terryR

Click here to pre-order our new book from Lost Galoot Press by *Tug*, "Building a Seller's Bench in 20 Days"!

125 Full Color Pages of instructions and off-colour jokes to keep you inspired through those long evenings.


----------



## walden

^Hahaha!


----------



## Tugboater78

One down, one to go, wedged tenons, will probably straight peg them later, no drawbore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Unjammy.


----------



## Tugboater78

Just showed up on front door… del by UPS


----------



## ToddJB

So, the weekend was full of ups and downs.

*Up -* parts came in for the compressor

*Down -* they sent the wrong parts so I paid 4 times more at Home Deport of the same fittings to get it up in running

*Up -* Compressor pump and motor work great!

*DOWN -* THERE IS A HOLE IN THE F'N TANK!

*Up -* I know a guy that works in the pressure testing industry and he is going to sell me 2 40gal carbon fiber tanks and include any fittings or hoses I need to get it back up and running for $50 (He's awesome)

*Down -* this good deal is costing me more dollars than I wanted it to (per usual)

*Up -* I finally took the time hook up the VFD to the 3 phase motor on my 20" bandsaw

*Down -* It doesn't work, spend the rest of the evenings trying to figure out if it's a parameter setting issue

*Up -* Pose the question on OWWM and a guy sees an issue with one of the parameters. FIXES IT!

*Down -* Now that the bandsaw is up and running I can see that one of the wheels was not crowned properly and the blade moves fore and aft about a 1/4 of an inch - no bueno for resawing

*Up -* Will work fine for just lobbing the logs I have into squares for drying

*Down -* Another project on the list is to learn how to properly crown tires and then take the time to do it.

*Up -* I found all this for $25 on Craiglist.



















The table saw I have been looking for for about a year. I will integrate it into my unisaw shaper set up. That unit was $20. "While I was there he said take anything else you want. I'm moving." So I got a nice wood and brass American 48" level, a super awesome old chrome bodied cord reel light (bulb still works), craftsman machine chest with big taps, big drill bits, and a bunch of other random stuff in it, a big old cincinnati C-clamp, and 36 old made in the USA Norton 3" cut off wheels for my HF air tool cutter offer. All for $5.

*Down -* Saw and Jointer combo was heavy as ish, and I have to find a home for the jointer, and figure out a purpose for the stand, and until I do that it will take up a bunch of room (this isn't really that big of a deal but I needed to find something to complain about)

*Up - * If I play my cards right the sellings of the jointer will more than pay for those events

*Down -* Financials didn't a lot for the building of the car port this year, so I spent last night starting the effort of cleaning out the stall for the wifeys car.

Also a big thanks to Stef. He sent me a few saw files to help in my learnings

And thanks for the advice on the car, guys. Tony, no headway yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy hell that was a load of catching up to do.

Tony - stef sauce … you got it. Its easy to make, ill write ya up a recipe. 3-4 hours from start to finish.

OF - Middlefield at Lyman Orchards. Gary Player course. Played well on the back 9 for a very tough course, 48 front, 45 back. Lots and lots of blind shots and ugly carries.

Jason - ease them edges …. she look a nice.

Quite the tale of highs and lows Todd. I think you won out in the long run.

Pez - lube the rollers. Always extra lube.

Tug - what 7 said. Quit lab flappin and do it.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, that recipe interests me as well. Sounds like my Bolognese cause.


----------



## chrisstef

I do it in 4 batches

64 oz Italian peeled tomatoes.
aprox 16 oz at a time into the blender
add parsley, oregano, salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, and crushed red pepper to taste.
1/2 small can of tomato paste
blend until smooth but not super watery

Add to big pot.
Bring to a slow boil
reduce to low heat
cook for 2-3 hours to get some water out
skim fat/oil off top
doneski

I like to bake meatballs prior to the sauce and add into it. Ill also brown sausage in the sauce pot before cooking the sauce.

For meatballs I do the meatloaf mix (pork, veal, and beef) about 1 1/2 lbs
Ill keep an old hot dog bun in the freezer and grate it up nice and fine.
Add some Italian seasoned bread crumbs to it. a Good bit.
1 1/2 eggs
Mixy all together.
Roll nice and easy into balls. EASY with the squeezing on the balls or theyre too firm.
add some parm cheese if youre feeling sassy.
Bake em at tree fiddy for half an hour.


----------



## theoldfart

'tanks bro'


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you.


----------



## ToddJB

Last week(?) we were talking about design of old tools. Here's what the table saw in the above pic looks like restored.


----------



## bandit571

trying out a bottle of leinenkugel's Snowdrift Vanilla Porter…...awaiting a big plate of Sweet n Sour Chicken…

Plan to chill the rest of the evening. 43 years ago tomorrow night, i got "hitched".....I guess I'm allowed one beer ….


----------



## Tugboater78

2 leg assemblies ready to be mates to 2 aprons, slab, and a tooltray…


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats bandit. And bless that womans heart.


----------



## ToddJB

Fine pair of furry legs you got there, Tug.

Fine job, Bandit. Fine job, indeed.


----------



## Pezking7p

Now I want balls n sauce. Seriously craving.

Machine issue finally fixed. Up and running at 3:00 pm. We actually had to put in a corrective action once because there was too much grease on the rollers.

Go go gadget tug!


----------



## racerglen

Had my 43d at the end of October Bandit, good job and welcome to the club. Enjoy that Porter bud !


----------



## Tugboater78

Congrats on keeping one around that long Bandit!

Edit: congrats to you too Glenn ( reckon we posted at same time)


----------



## 489tad

A+ Bandit!


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Bandit.

Officially on vacation until the 30th. Got completely soaked today working outside though.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, Glenn congrats, we had our 45th this year ( that's longer than some of theses pups have been around!)


----------



## summerfi

Our 43rd coming up in January.


----------



## CL810

Our 40th this year. Kinda surprised I'm still alive. ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Next spring will be 5 for us. Traditional gift for 5 years is wood, so I think I'm on the hook to actually make something this time.


----------



## Tugboater78

37 and never been married, if i reach those numbers it will be a miracle i think. But i will start that journey next August.


----------



## woodcox

Just celebrated our eighth year together. Celebrating my 37th year being awesome tomorrow. My wife let me get a veritas cross cut saw for an early present. Just in time for tenons…


----------



## LJRay

Congrats on the anniversaries!

I learned another word from this thread…fleam. Once I get around to obtaining saws I'll look up the meaning.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ray, there is a Woodrights episode with c Schwarz as a guest that they describe such things. Its on youtube, cause i happened across it a day or 2 ago.


----------



## Pezking7p

Is that a bookshelf, woody? Pretty cherry? I love sapwood on cherry.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think the best explanation was by an LJ named Andy in the saws thread. Might be the first post. Very long video but you won't be left wondering anything other than "where can I find some dull saws and sharp files?"


----------



## bandit571

Thanks Gentleman ( and I use the term loosely) The Boss hasn't said what she wants to do today….yet.

I might wonder down to a certain store today. Seems there is a thumbhole saw in need of help. BIG teeth on it as well. Needs the top horn repaired. Might get it for….$10+tax? Might be worth the trip? (3 blocks away)


----------



## terryR

Happy Anniversary to the group!  Only TEN years for us…we were just living together for a decade before that.

Wow, woodcox, those are gorgeous. What are they? LOL. Congrats on the Veritas saw!

Decided Tug was having too much fun alone…started elective surgery on my bench last night. New leg vise (and chain drive!), 'nother end cap, and end vise install.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on the anniversaries guys. No one will have me so I've nothing to tout in that vein.

That is cool Woodcox.

Keep us posted Terry.


----------



## racerglen

Tony I'm sure Stef could find you someone ? ;-)
Ah, forget I suggested that..

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY Woodcox !


----------



## walden

Happy birthday Woodcox and happy anniversary Glen and Bandit!

Todd: Is that restore of the table saw your work? I know you have a few sitting around. I want to see it in person when it's finished. You do amazing work.


----------



## chrisstef

Happy bday woodcox.

Ill take ya Tony. You handsome devil you.


----------



## woodcox

Yes, knock down shelves for a cluttered wall in the shop. Top and bottom tenons will be tusked. Mostly Doug fir with a little redwood.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden that one is not mine, yet. That was just an example of the one I just picked up. I'll be fitting it between my Unisaw and Shaper to give me a huge old cast iron surface.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You silver-tongued temptress.


----------



## CL810

Anyone have experience with any of the gutter guard systems? Spent yesterday cleaning gutters. On one side of our house the gutter is at least 15' above ground. Decided I'm too old for that!


----------



## ToddJB

Cut all your trees down, Andy.


----------



## terryR

Love Fall.
Hate falling leaves.

No gutters on our 1870's home…yet.










Anyone else getting part of this front?
my hurricane-proof shop is dripping like a cave ceiling…


----------



## ShaneA

It came through here the last 2 days, quite a bit of rain…and thunder too. Thank goodness no thundersnow though. It has been a pretty warm fall, so far.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, resting up. Had to get out the HANDSAWS. Have a 2×8 plank of Walnut. Needed a chunk from the end to make a new rear handle for the Stanley #7c…....Walnut sawdust stinks like stef's socks…PU.

Last week, they raised the top of the courthouse's tower to where it belongs. Completely rebuilt after a wind storm blew it out. New red iron frame work inside. New roof trusses, as the original 1870 wood ones were rotting out. They craned the parts up to the tower, the day BEFORE more high winds came through….no damage this time…









They raised the part from the Clock Room on up, in a two day program of lifts. 145' of stick on the crane.


----------



## chrisstef

We wont see that until tomorrow Terry. Supposed to be wet though.

Ive had gutter guards on my last 2 houses. The ones ive had are like a plastic snap on piece with a screen mesh over the top. The loose screen sucks and sags over a bit of time.










It'll keep the big stuff out like leaves but those little helicopters got caught in there a lot. Trying to clear some ice dams I effed a whole bunch of them up so id advise against doing that. IMO pony up for the good stuff if youre going to do it.


----------



## terryR

Thundersnow? wtf?

For me, the irony is that we are moving to an area where I cannot lawfully collect rainwater from the roof of my home. Here, it just runs out the ground in abundance!

Wish our society would deal with real problems instead of dicking around over gay marriage! Good grief, no ******************** getting hitched in Alabammy!


----------



## Tim457

Amen to that Terry. But it's straight out of Orwell's 1984. Keep the people distracted by something that doesn't matter and they won't blame you as much for the real problems.

I bet you don't get thundersnow in Bamma. It's a thunderstorm with snow and lightning. Rare but looks cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"... cannot lawfully collect rainwater from the roof of my home… "

Wow, that's different. I still have a cistern. Guessing that'd be grandfathered in if there were such rules passed here.


----------



## 7Footer

Bdays and anniversaries a plenty. Congrats all.

Pez loves balls n sauce

Your ball recipe sounds legit Stef… Gonna save that ish, obrigrado.

Wifey getting back from the homeland tomorrow, hopefully she isn't too tired to plug into the meat socket.

I've got those cheap gutter guards from Home Dumpo, similar to stefs but plastic, they actually work damn good for being so cheap, you just have get up there and sweep or use a leaf blower to get needles and such off of the lip that clicks into the gutter… But I covered almost 200' of gutter with those for like $120, maybe the best $120 I've spent since living in this house, haven't had to clean the gutters in 2 years, marvelous.


----------



## chrisstef

That sounds like it was a pretty cool pick Bandit. I would have liked to seen that.

Thundersnow is cool. Not being able to collect rainwater is not. What are we stealing it from? The ground? Ground don't pay no taxes. I do. My water.

Stef hungies.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My 7' itches.


----------



## ToddJB

Wait, she's the plug and you're the socket? I mean… whatever works for you guys.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, while technically still illegal to collect it, most authorities turn a blind eye to collecting rainwater. We will be installing a barrel in our near future.


----------



## JayT

> Thundersnow is cool. Not being able to collect rainwater is not. What are we stealing it from? The ground? Ground don t pay no taxes. I do. My water.
> 
> - chrisstef


Who/what is it being stolen from? The river systems. Since many of the primary rivers of the western Great Plains originate in Colorado, they are bound by contracts and the courts to maintain a certain flow so that those of us downstream can have water, too. Colorado's solution was to ban collection of rainwater, so that it would run off and keep the rivers full.


----------



## Tugboater78

Front be moving through here today i suspect…

So about to glue front apron to the slab, rehearsal.









Unfortuently probably all ill do today. i bought the wrong size bolts, too long, overestimated thier length, about like demo.

Thought id snap a pic of Fridges handywork.









"Rehandled" my persueder yesterday as it was split near the head and pinched my hand one to many times. The handle was a bit long as well, so i cut it down.


















Reshaped a bit with a couple spokeshaves


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ the meat socket.

I guess im a little befuddled by the rivers not getting their water because homeowners are collecting it. Id imagine that the majority of the water would be from snow melt in the mountains of Colorado but im way out east here so im speculating. Furthermore the water that would be collected couldn't be used for human consumption so wouldn't most of it end up back into the ground anyway? Also, wouldn't the usage of collected water cut down on the usage of water being supplied through your typical avenues (water treatment facilities)?


----------



## racerglen

Dang it Stef, there you go being logical AGAIN ! Should know that does not work with ANY level of government.


----------



## JayT

> Lol @ the meat socket.
> 
> I guess im a little befuddled by the rivers not getting their water because homeowners are collecting it. Id imagine that the majority of the water would be from snow melt in the mountains of Colorado but im way out east here so im speculating. Furthermore the water that would be collected couldn t be used for human consumption so wouldn t most of it end up back into the ground anyway? Also, wouldn t the usage of collected water cut down on the usage of water being supplied through your typical avenues (water treatment facilities)?
> 
> - chrisstef


I didn't say Colorado's solution made sense.

The court cases involving states suing each other over water supplies and river flows are long, convoluted and completely ridiculous, IMHO, but the penalties can be quite severe. Nebraska and Kansas have both sued Colorado for river flows and "won". If Colorado has a dry year with little snow, of course the rivers won't have as much water, but the contracts don't allow for this. They only state there must be a minimum amount of water to cross the state line.

Kansas has also sued Nebraska and "won". Nebraska is pumping water from the Platte River basin into the Republican River in order to meet the requirements of the contract with Kansas. They are also pumping from the aquifers to meet surface water requirements. Meanwhile the aquifers are being depleted at alarming rates.

I get that the municipalities and farmers need water, but the "solutions" are, in many cases, worse than the problem.


----------



## chrisstef

I guess selling things that have an absolute undetermined amount of output wasn't a good idea. But, I can imagine what a "good idea" it was when it was first championed at the legislative session. The combination of politics and money makes my so cynical.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad JayT was able to talk Stef off the ledge.


----------



## terryR

Cool to hear they aren't hard core over enforcing rainwater laws n CO…a big mess.










^not sure where I'm going with this, but I'm enjoying the ride!


----------



## JayT

Yep, and don't forget that if you don't get to use rainwater, then the city/county/state can tax you on the extra water they are supplying. Gotta have the tax dollars.

Lookin' sweet, Terry.


----------



## terryR

Todd, bud, save some of that table saw restore till I get moved!


----------



## bandit571

After having "issues" making a new tote for the old No.7c….









Drill bit went Mad Ivan on me….Well…..spotted a H-F Windsor #33's handle ( I can always get another one) got to thinking crazy things..









Even the front knob was changed, to blend the look, of course..









It will do, until better handles show up. The old knob is in a safe place…..

Now, I have this thing in the shop..









And…three more to bring down to the shop. Will be looking at a project of some sort, that doesn't include handles for planes..


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, bud, save some of that table saw restore till I get moved!
> 
> - terryR


At the rate these are getting restored I likely will not have even started it yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice stick of timber bandit.

You best watch yourself T. The rate these things are going and youll be taxed for soaking up too much sunlight because you don't have any hair.


----------



## ToddJB

Gang, options requested. Addie, at a year and a half is obsessed with shoes. Wants to switch them every 5 minutes - it's a fun game for her.

In an attempt of supporting her interests, even at this age, I am going to build her a shoe rack and we are going to buy a bunch of thrift store kids shoes for Christmas.

My design is a knock down plan, with grand ideas that this will last her a lifetime and she will want to pack it away for college and whatnot, but anywho, I've never chopped through mortises before. What wood options lend themselves to this task so that I can have great success and not get so angry that I burn my shop to the ground?


----------



## ShaneA

Todd, I think if you use a drill press and support the underside…blowout will be nonexistent. Then clean up/square with chisels. Coming in from both sides as to avoid any grain damage. There are many ways to get that job done though


----------



## chrisstef

I think is more technique than wood selection todd, but id go with a hardwood that doesn't like to splinter. Maple, walnut, cherry all come to mind. Pine and poplar would be out IMO. When chopping, start from the face side and finish on the other that can be hidden.

Found some floating shelves the wife really digs but im not sure how id attach them to the wall. I show her them, she says "I love them, can they be white?". Damnit woman, im taking white off of your color palette. "Can they be teal?" Gahhhhh!!!!!!!!!! Can I please, please, please build something for my house that is not slathered in paint?

Here's the inspiration:


----------



## AnthonyReed

They already do Stef.

You're gonna piss Smitty off with all your paint hating.

Uh huh… cherry/maple, start from face side, meet in middle if you drill first. You'll not need to burn it down, you have the skills, just take your time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

1. not sure how id attach them to the wall

What am I missing? In the pic, they're not so much "floating" as they are attached to the wall via those wire hangar looking things. Guessing 16" apart, too.

2. You're gonna piss Smitty off with all your paint hating.

He's right. Just 'cause you've browned walls until you're blue in the face don't me ya gotta be hating' on painting'... I mean, what did pigments ever do to you?


----------



## CL810

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=51933&cat=3,43648,43649


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed youre correct smitty, no so much floating in the pic. My thought on making them floating is to use a cleat behind the drawer and extend the drawer sides all the way to the wall to cover it while cheating the back of the drawer closer to the front to allow it to close flush with the face.

Not hating on paint completely, more of my wifes choices. Its been a hell of a long time since ive been commissioned to build something for the house and id like to use some nice lumber. Paint = poplar and that aint as much fun as say, extra walnut laying around the shop.

Pigments be hatin on me. They attacked a good pair of jeans last week.


----------



## chrisstef

Genius CL810! Ive had shelves like that before but never seen those rods available commercially. Hell yea. Thanks buddy!

Now im going to try and find a keyboard drawer slide so it can be top mounted. Not sure of depth but 8-10" sounds all right.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Pigments be hatin on me. They attacked a good pair of jeans last week.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's funny. I have a pair of painting jeans too, that are spotted all over. I tell folks I'm actually a very neat painter, but the stuff just jumps at me when I open the can. I can't help it!


----------



## chrisstef

Can a drawer slides be cut down? All I seem to find are 14" long top mount slides for keyboards. Me thinks im gonna have trouble finding shorter ones.

Id say im a neat painter myself but that only applys to the surfaces im working on. My hands are typically covered in paint and that transfers to other areas.


----------



## bandit571

Nasty outside….who is the SOB that sent all this rain to me? Well, at least it is the frozen stuff, but still. Can't take the boss out for a Dinner to celebrate, when you need a row boat to get from the van (Ark?) to the front door of Bob Evans…..

Sooo, I guess we will just have to swim for it…Boss' orders. She wants to eat out at something besides MickeyD's after all.


----------



## jmartel

I miss thundersnow. Thunderstorms here are enough of a rarity now. Just a couple times a year.



> What wood options lend themselves to this task so that I can have great success and not get so angry that I burn my shop to the ground?
> 
> - ToddJB


You should try Ipe or Hickory. But at least set up a video camera to record your reactions to chopping mortises in that stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Get your take out on Bandit. I hear the pupu platter is delicious.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Now that's just plain mean Jmart! ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

"You should try Ipe or Hickory." - Ha, JD!ck.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, you could make wood guides for those. Just wax them real good and it should move just fine. That's what it looks like they did to me anyway based off of that photo.

EDIT: And yeah. But it'd be funny to watch though. I've tried putting a mortise in purpleheart before. That ish sucks.


----------



## chrisstef

How would you accomplish the wood slides jmart? Attach a thinner piece of wood underneath the top and make a tongue on either side to fit into a groove of the drawer sides? Never made me no drawers before.


----------



## JayT

> Can a drawer slides be cut down? All I seem to find are 14" long top mount slides for keyboards. Me thinks im gonna have trouble finding shorter ones.
> 
> - chrisstef


No on the cut down. Knape & Vogt make undersurface slides as short as 10 inches. Do a search for "KV8250 P10".

Here's one online vendor with that size

http://www.wwhardware.com/kv-8250-variable-height-pencil-drawer-slide-kv8250


----------



## jmartel

Looks like that particular one used metal guides. Ebay link is here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Danish-Modern-Teak-FLOATING-Nightstand-Tables-Mid-Century-Eames-Era-/290728724873?pt=Antiques_Furniture&hash=item43b0c84989

You can see it in this photo










Or, you can use wood slides like in this similar one:

https://img0.etsystatic.com/038/0/8181123/il_fullxfull.552163066_82co.jpg

Basically, dado on the inside or outside of drawer, and either a wood or a metal runner that would support the weight. Wax it and it should work fine.


----------



## Tugboater78

Nowhere near finished.. but she stands alone with no help.









Tooltray, vicework, and many other things left to do..


----------



## chrisstef

I might be able to get away with 10"er's JayT. Spec's on those supports claim 50lbs at 8". So maybe 40 lbs at 10"?

Thinking out loud here I could go with some kind of Z channel in a dado on the drawer sides?

I really cant imagine overloading those drawers with stuff but I guess my wife's gotta put her hitachi somewhere.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the input ya'lls

Stef, looks to me that they just laminated two thin strips together and attached them to the under side of the top and then just dado'ed the inside of the drawer tops.

Like this:









Edit: Nevermind. Jmart found a better pic and debunked my idea.


----------



## chrisstef

Good looks Jmart.

Looks at the dimensions of the ones you posted JayT, they come in at just over 11" long and I think id be asking too much of those supports at 11" out from the wall.

I think it'll be metal or wood runners inside a dado.

Gracias to all my ninjas.

I really like these. Hopefully I can get wifey to change her mind on the paint idea. Lots of colored woods out there. Get as funky as you want, there aint a ton of material.


----------



## chrisstef

That's how my eye/brain seen it too Todd.

Headin outta here girls. Ill let yall know what the convo with wifey brings. Stef may actually do a project!


----------



## jmartel

Seriously, Todd, I like Cherry. Looks nice fairly easy to work by hand, and is timeless. That's what I'd go with. Maybe soft maple if you want it lighter colored. Walnut if you want darker.


----------



## Mosquito

One thing to make mortises a little easier, is this easy jig: 









I may have it in a video somewhere too, can't remember…

Paul Sellers has used and promoted the use of such a thing in his videos (where I picked it up). Basically a guide to help you hit your line and stay perpendicular to the surface. Just two pieces of scrap wood glued together. Thickness of the guide to match the distance from the outside of the piece to the mortise hole.

Found a blog about it too:
https://orepass.wordpress.com/2013/07/15/mortise-guide/


----------



## Mosquito

Right at the beginning of this one:


----------



## walden

> You should try Ipe or Hickory. But at least set up a video camera to record your reactions to chopping mortises in that stuff.
> 
> - jmartel


HA! I had to chop huge mortises in Ash to make my workbench. My neighbor asked why I screamed "Mother F-cker" for a week.


----------



## walden

> Headin outta here girls. Ill let yall know what the convo with wifey brings. Stef may actually do a project!
> 
> - chrisstef


And we look forward to seeing the finished product…next year. 

Looking good Tug!


----------



## ToddJB

That's helpful, thanks, Mos.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, right here in Olney IL is the only place I could find affordable 10" drawer slides. Dave Lawless hardware has just about every piece of furniture hardware ever made it seems at very reasonable prices.
Notice on this page the hey hole plate for hidden hanging…
DanK


----------



## jmartel

The problem with hardware from them is high shipping prices. I ordered hinges for the entertainment center from them and I think shipping was just as much as the hinges. And I ordered a bunch extra.

Hopping on a plane now. London in the morning, then on to Dublin.


----------



## Tim457

Have fun Jmart, and give the Blarney Stone some church tongue.


----------



## bandit571

trying to find a project for a few planks of Walnut…..maybe another like this one?









That I made from barn wood a few years ago? Mission style in Walnut???? Could be….


----------



## jmartel

I did realize that I wasn't paying attention and wore my captain america tshirt. We'll see if that gets any reactions tomorrow. Not quite as good as the "back to back world war champs shirt" that a friend has, but it's something.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hey. I think we should move most of the people and farmers in the west somewhere else. They are going to create a wasteland of everything. Heard a radio program where California farmers are basically in an H2O arms race. Whoever gets a well to the water first wins, and they are literally sucking aquifers dry. i feel like there's a business opportunity here somewhere. Water efficient watering systems? Hydroponics? Something.

Day off tomorrow. Going to the lumber store instead of Dublin. For a tack trunk…is mahogany overkill? Wifey really doesn't like oak much. What is a good option if not mahogany? Sapele? Thinking maybe a g&g styke tack trunk…basically a blanket chest.


----------



## Pezking7p

like a thousand posts today and somehow I've killed it.


----------



## bandit571

Hey, I'm still around here, somewhere…

Must be the nasty weather outside?


----------



## Pezking7p

We're supposed to get hit hard tonight…then 73 and sunny tomorrow afternoon. Lol I love North Carolina.


----------



## bandit571

I'll see IF I can send all this rainy mess down that way…...they want to do drywall in the Burnt Room tomorrow…and MUD it.

They primered a bunch of walls and the ceiling today, hauled out three loads of dirt and lath boards. Two person "crew" today, they might get a third tomorrow…

KILZ smells almost as bad as "Burnt House" does….


----------



## LJRay

@Justin and Dan.
Thanks. I'll look them up.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't forget single malt scotch JM.

At least it's not a Team America shirt. F¥Ck YEAH


----------



## jmartel

Pez, I like Sapele. It's used in a lot of G&G furniture anyway.

Sitting in Heathrow now. Gotta say, british airlines was way better than the domestic carriers that I've used. Sadly it wasn't an A380, but a 747 instead.


----------



## Tugboater78

Odd feeling this morning. In 12+ yrs i have avoided our occasional tieups (layoffs) due to being an engineer and always having repairs needed to boat during the rare occasion it is idle. I am sitting on my couch drinking on some coffee instead of heading to work.

But.. last night i started a reorganization of shop to fit the almost finished bench inside. A few pics a little later when i start moving.


----------



## Pezking7p

Justin did I miss where you were laid off/furloughed??? Wtf mate?


----------



## chrisstef

Sapele is a great choice Pez. Nice stuff to work with.

How long you stuck on the couch Tugger?


----------



## bandit571

I guess in the Royal Navy…it was called being paid off. Then they get the crews back after the ship was finished with the dockyards. Like when the HMS Warspite was taken in to hand for refits, the crew was "Paid Off" and spent the time on Shore Duty. When she came out of the dockyards, a new "Draft" was sometimes needed to fill out the crews as needed. Sometimes, it was from the Captain on down.

J Laddy-buck: Watch out for them Full Irish Breakfasts, they will make ye fat! But they be better than the Full English ones.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Justin did I miss where you were laid off/furloughed??? Wtf mate?
> 
> - Pezking7p


I mentioned it monday i think, things are slow apparently. 2 of our biggest customers (powerplants) are shut down for maintenence/repairs . This time of year, usually, at least 1 boat will get "tied up" due to powerplants and coalmines shutting down or slowing down do to holidays, maintenence, or low energy usage.

It will be no more than 10 days, though i am basically on call between now and that 10th day.

Pay doesn't stop luckily, though if i don't have days "on the books" i have to make up the lost time, or have them cut my check. I have a few days saved up, and will likely have them cut my check for the rest. Dont want to have a phonecall later, during my normal time off, and having no choice but to go back to work for an undetermined amount of time.


----------



## Tugboater78

Big monstrosity pulled out, loaded in truck, heading to other building.

Shop looks a little more empty.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi Mos! Your videos are awesome, in case I hadn't mentioned that to you in a while. Thanks. How is it going with the new house?

Safe travels JJet-set. Pictures you M-Fer, pictures!

That would be fantastic in mahogany Pez. I agree with the boys Sapele is beautiful too.

I sure like that dutch chest Tug.


----------



## johnstoneb

Good looking bench, looks right at home


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are you going to eventually get that bench under the window there to take advantage of the raking light?


----------



## Tugboater78

I would love to do that, but i cant see any way that i can atm. If you notice my walls, i lack vertical space. The dutch chest can only sit on that back wall, taking what room that the bench needs unfortuently. I may figure something out in the future though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah bummer! I blame Stef. That guy can go eat a bowl of d1ck. Always causing trouble.


----------



## terryR

Bench looks great, Justin. Ummm…I'm afraid the toolwell may be backwards?

I spent way too much time shaping this chop yesterday. Damn, I need a curved spokeshave!










Huge compliment from the wife when she saw that 1/10" thick burl tile, "Did you make that, or buy it?"


----------



## walden

It's looking good Tug!

Safe travels Jflight.

Stef: I was just bustin your balls yesterday. I hope you didn't take offense.

So it looks like the holidays will be filled with woodworking and looking for a new job. It's time anyways. I've been doing the same thing for 6+ years and need a change. I found out yesterday there is a huge demand for what I do, so finding one shouldn't be too hard. A local association told me there are 100 companies in the area looking for someone with my background and that they only have 12 applicants. We'll see how true that is.


----------



## walden

That looks amazing Terry! I think Tug has it facing into the room (facing us).


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye, i will be looking towards camera while working on bench.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Terry.

Walden said Stef is a soft-touch.

You were let go Walden? I am sorry, hope the new one comes along quickly for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol hell no walden. Im devoid of most feelings. The snails pace of me geeting things done is the truth brother.

Get your spoon ready T. I got extras for ya. My bowl is over flowing.

Sittin at the docs waiting for a physical. Only 20 minutes late so far …


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, as in they gave you walking papers? Or you just need a change?


----------



## walden

Just need a change. Now is the best time to do it since business slows down for the holidays anyway.


----------



## terryR

Best of luck, walden! Hope you find something much, much better!

Tug, you're blocking the light from the window as you face the camera…


----------



## ToddJB

Ah, always better to look for a job when you have one then when you need one.


----------



## bandit571

Who the flock is this "Johnny7" troll?

He's over on Bearcat's thread, all high and mighty, tearing everybody else down. Kind of ruining it for all the other posters trying to reply….

Rehab Crew is late today. Was supposed to show up @ 1000 hrs today…...not even a call about where they are at…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh cool, much better situation!


----------



## ToddJB

> Rehab Crew is late today. Was supposed to show up @ 1000 hrs today…...not even a call about where they are at…
> 
> - bandit571


This makes me so angry. I don't have time to rant about it though.


----------



## terryR

Ok, starting today, I think we should take up a collection for Brother Tony. Just $2 from each of us should be plenty to purchase this electric blanket for the upcoming cold nights. The wired remote vibrates! And the Holiday Package includes a small bottle of silicone lube and 4 very soft towels.










'Tis the season!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol terry. And if that aint enough for ya T ill chip in on the dual zone heated mattress pad.

Good luck walden.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, things are moving fast here. Congrats to everyone for their anniversaries and BDs. Stef, just build the shelves how you want and then show them to your wiife. If the wood is gorgeous, I doubt she will want paint on them. Good show Tug. Pez, I've never used sapele, wouldn't know where to get it here and wouldn't recognize it if I saw it. If I built my wife another tack trunk, I would probably use walnut and let it look somewhat aged.

To demonstrate how slowly my shop build is going, it's been a week since I last posted pictures. I did have a little help putting up the roof joists and was glad for it. Whoever helped me decide to use 2×10s instead of 2×8s needs to show up here and help put up the rest. Those ba$#ards are heavy.



















The neighbors came by to check on the progress.










Barn cats seem to like it as is.



















Wife and I took part of an afternoon to walk down to our finger of the lake to check out the water level. It's currently about a foot above normal.










Watch where you put your hands while walking down there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great stuff Duck!!! It's a wonderful space you have. Which type of tree has such wicked thorns?


----------



## duckmilk

It is a variety of locust. Most have 2 - 2 1/2" thorns with a pair of shorter thorns growing out of the side.


----------



## terryR

Looking good, Duck! Defiantly want 2×10's! And some young guys for the liftin'. Give me the nail gun…

"neighbors came by…" LOL!

Those locust thorns are so nasty, they were used as arrowtips!


----------



## chrisstef

Which type of tree has such wicked thorns?

I believe that is the married woman tree Tony. Prickly fuggers.


----------



## theoldfart

^ mmmm decorating negotiations getting to you?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol OF. Nah. I just got back from the docs and he and I were shooting the breeze about his pending divorce so I guess it was fresh on my mind. Much more of a joke than anything else. And, because I know your interested, I didn't get the single finger fondle but did score a decent cup and tickle to which I responded with "Next time ill throw ya a 20 for that. I know times are tough with the divorce and all." He called me an a-hole and left.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Edit: Stef types more quickly than I do.


----------



## walden

That's awesome Terry!

Good work Duck. Glad the neighbors approve.



> Which type of tree has such wicked thorns?
> 
> I believe that is the married woman tree Tony. Prickly fuggers.
> 
> - chrisstef


Single and happy here. I basically live in a workshop with a bed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How ironic, I live in a bed with a workshop.


----------



## walden

> Lol OF. Nah. I just got back from the docs and he and I were shooting the breeze about his pending divorce so I guess it was fresh on my mind. Much more of a joke than anything else. And, because I know your interested, I didn t get the single finger fondle but did score a decent cup and tickle to which I responded with "Next time ill throw ya a 20 for that. I know times are tough with the divorce and all." He called me an a-hole and left.
> 
> - chrisstef


Bahahaha!!


----------



## walden

> How ironic, I live in a bed with a workshop.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Haha. I think they call it, Tony "The Pony's" Club for Women. Show them how it's done T!


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony's doing work in bed.

Stef, I could use $20. Eh?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sounds like a bargain Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, don't sell the tickle short!


----------



## chrisstef

Deal Pez … and fwiw, I have a latex allergy, so no gloves.


----------



## Mosquito

Thoughts on 2016 calendar? I've combed through the past years worth of the handplane thread (80+ pages), and have pulled a bunch of pictures out (95…).

Was wondering if I should go back to all handplanes like we did the first year, or keep combing through the other threads like saws, drills, chisels, etc


----------



## AnthonyReed

"….so no gloves." - Now that explains all your doctor visits.


----------



## ToddJB

I think you'd reach a larger crowd if you did all the epic threads. And maybe even some of the swap threads.


----------



## Mosquito

That's true, we do typically include all the swaps on their respective month, I was planning on doing that too, had just forgotten about mentioning that


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mos - how about stuff from projects pages. Furniture, not cutting boards or router tables.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Course, I would include tool chests in that also.


----------



## theoldfart

^ but of course !

OR a pinup calendar, as in Bondo's


----------



## Mosquito

> OR a pinup calendar, as in Bondo s
> 
> - theoldfart


I may or may not have bookmarked all the Bondo poses to date… 
(There have been 24, in case anyone is curious. Not including multiples from the same person)


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Tugboater78

No bondo from me! It doesnt feel finished yet..

Put some Watco's on under carriage, used light walnut, only had a little left so figured it would be a good place for it.




































A lonely doghole..
Toolchests in calendar, no way!


----------



## ToddJB

I like the oil.


----------



## duckmilk

Latex allergy, hahaha! I need to use that line on my doc.


----------



## ToddJB

Went to the lumber store today. Landed on wormy (ambrosia) maple for the shoe rack. I like the look of the wood, just hope it's not too busy for the design.


----------



## bandit571

I had to join the Burnt Room Rehab Crew today…..the two that were here yesterday never showed up. Their Boss did, so while he redid almost all their screw ups, I got the job of water bucket carrier while he washed the walls and ceiling down again. He did some patching of holes, and primered two rooms and a hallway. I got to be the drywall man….Corner of the Burnt Room where the fire was, fire department broke out a bunch of plastered walls. Needed to drywall the holes back up. Cut and fit, piece work. Will try to mud and tape it tomorrow..

Last Drywall job I did was back in '97…...

Shoulders ache, head hurts. One Cold one will not even begin to be enough…


----------



## ToddJB

You charge him your hourly rate, Bandit?


----------



## chrisstef

Im resubmiting my bondo pose if it goes published.

I love ambrosia maple todd. Nice stuff to work with. Ive got a coffee table paired with some sapwoody walnut and i think its cool.

Nice tug! Youre flying to the finish line.

Id also like to report that nathan and i just completed our very first legitament negotiation. 4 baby carrots for an ice pop. A watershed moment in parenting when both parties hold up their end of the agreement.


----------



## duckmilk

TerryR, no nail gun, this is all construction screws.

Bandit, at least get a discount for all that. Sounds like the crew boss needs to find better full-time help and not have to get the homeowner to fill in.

Todd, what is the design? The ambrosia sounds like it will look great.


----------



## duckmilk

Who got the ice pop and who got the carrots?

No resubmitting poses Stef. They wouldn't let me retake the photo for my driver's license.


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, haven't nailed it down yet. It'll be knock down, and I have the basic size, but the details are still left to be seen.


----------



## chrisstef

He got the carrots first then the pop. I wouldnt be making it classier ill tell ya that duck.

Best be knockin down that payment bandit. Ass cash or grass.


----------



## Tim457

With that kind of operation they better be paying you, Bandit. This is covered by HO insurance I hope?

Question for you guys. I was going to glue up two 2×4s and then drill holes in the face to put iron pipes to make a beefier version of Jay's conduit lumber rack.

But then I learned that PVA glues creep under constant load. Here's from a Titebond brochure:
"Because PVA glues tend to "creep", or slowly stretch under long-term loads, they are not recommended for structural applications."

So I started thinking construction adhesive instead. Is that better for this application or should I just assume the cement anchors are going to be enough to not have to worry about the glue type anyway?


----------



## bandit571

The Crew Boss is my landlord…..and I'm keeping this month's rent to meself.

Tinker is thumping, getting out of whack…...getting too old fot that kind of work…

Will take things a lot easier tomorrow…Think $600 for two days of work about right???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll submit a Bondo Pose if a page of such things is planned for the 2016 calendar.

EDIT: I think so, Bandit!


----------



## Mosquito

> Im resubmiting my bondo pose if it goes published.
> 
> - chrisstef


 Why?


----------



## chrisstef

Because ive got a special pair of underpants just for you mos. Think an elephants trunk.


----------



## bandit571

Have to remember, last time I did drywall was back in '97…..a little out of practice?









A Fire Axe vs Lath & Plaster walls…..leaves an ugly hole to patch up. And, I think this is called a Knee Wall? Roof slope getting ing the way.









This used to just have paneling, until it burned off. The door is sitting just inside the closet….little toasty..
Cut Fit Cough and Swear…..four hours of cobbling things together. Will try to tape and mud things back to smooth walls…..I hope.


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## duckmilk

Wow, good luck Bandit. $800.

I have a pair of boxers sporting dancing milk cows I'll loan ya Stef


----------



## duckmilk

You left out the one of you fondling yourself


----------



## TheFridge

You inspire me to finish my bench pez. Just so I can top your pics.

FYI: I have no shame. Really.

Edit: don't give me ideas duck.


----------



## Pezking7p

Being a little hopeful, eh duck? Wife took those pics but the latter portion of the photo shoot is eyes only.

EDIT: Baked beans are awesome. I nominate them for official food of America.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry :-( Tony has corrupted my mind

Edit: we just had local homemade tamales


----------



## CL810

Crazy story….

Driving my '01 F150. Stop and fill it up. Drive to my next errand stop. Try to start, no go. Turns over, battery strong, just won't fire. Try off and on for 30 minutes. Give up and call AAA for a tow. Tow truck shows up and driver asks what's wrong. After hearing the engine fail to get gas we agree it's the fuel pump.

He crawls under the truck with a big rock and proceeds to bang under the gas tank. Then yells "try it now." Engine fires right up.

WTF?!? He tells me sometimes fuel pumps will "lock up" on warm days when hit with cold gasoline. NEVER heard this before but the guy saved me hundreds on a fuel pump job.

My lucky day!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Andy, though it's also possible that you've got sediment in the tank, or internal tank rust getting into it. A few whacks from the hammer got our '93 yukon running again long enough to get it to the shop once before. They used the same trick to get it started again and on to the lift as well. Hopefully the AAA guy was right on yours, as that's much cheaper lol

And Pez, I've got a tripod and a remote for my camera, so I can take pictures all night on my workbench after the wife goes to bed ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Ha. Never heard of that. I've had to beat on a couple pumps before. Always on a Chevy. Glad it worked out for ya.


----------



## ToddJB

> FYI: I have no shame. Really.
> 
> - TheFridge


Prove it


----------



## ToddJB

Pez my wife would have zero interest in entertaining such a shoot. Good for her.


----------



## Pezking7p

So i made more BBQ for another crew at work today. Go outside to check the pork at 4:00 am…just to check the temps and wrap it in foil. Damn cat uses his ninja skills to sneak outside. So here I am, in nothing butt my undies, chasing the dang cat around the back yard.

"Here kitty kitty kitty".

TGIF


----------



## Tugboater78

Makes me think of a ringtone i have on my phone…

Here kitty kitty…. kaboom….. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## theoldfart

"Here kitty kitty kitty"., that's one way to get some!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Pez. A morning chub could make that situation rather awkward for your early rising neighbors.


----------



## johnstoneb

CL810

You have a fuel pump that is going bad. The cold gas had nothing to do with it. Hitting the tank just shook the armature slightly and allowed it to turn again. If cold fuel caused it' it shuld have locked up at the gas station driving aways allows the warm return fuel to equalize the temperature in the tank. I don't know where tow truck operators come up with their ideas. I think it comes from sitting on there brains all day.
You're living on borrowed time with the pump it might go tomorrow, it might last for a while.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd we are supposed to just take your word that you got wormy maple?

You beefcake Pez.

"Sorry :-( Tony has corrupted my mind" - We all make our own decisions; don't try to blame me for your kinks. Take ownership of it Duck, it'll set you free.


----------



## jmartel

Trinity Library after visiting the book of Kells. Can't take any photos of the book, unfortunately. Like everywhere has free wifi here, even the busses.

Heading to Belfast in Northern Ireland tomorrow night.

Damn this websites image posting…


----------



## AnthonyReed

For fu(k's sake JOrientation….. turn your phone; landscape is your friend. (bottom of phone in your right hand)

Have a good time man.

Here you go:


----------



## Tugboater78

So i took these things.. old broom handle and a coathanger.
And made..

















And made this from a piece of scrap.

















Until i get endcap and vicechop installed, this will have to do.
Those are in queue…


----------



## jmartel

I didn't want landscape. I wanted portrait. Thanks, Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh… and then you wanted to bitch about it. You're welcome, JFizzle.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug is that coat hanger idea your own? That's clever as something really clever.


----------



## walden

Just finished retoothing this old Simonds saw into a 9ppi rip. 8 degrees of rake 0 fleam. I'm calling it the Summerfi Special. Thanks for the advice Bob!


----------



## walden

Good idea Tug!

Have fun Jtravel.

Tony cracks me up…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic picture Walden. That light.
You do great work.


----------



## ToddJB

It looks nice, but hows it cut?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Tug is that coat hanger idea your own? That s clever as something really clever.
> 
> - ToddJB


Read: damn tug I tdidnt think you were smart enough to come up with something like that.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug is that coat hanger idea your own? That s clever as something really clever.
> 
> - ToddJB





> Tug is that coat hanger idea your own? That s clever as something really clever.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Read: damn tug I tdidnt think you were smart enough to come up with something like that.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Well as much as i would like to admit it was my idea i remembered seeing it somewhere on youtube some time back. Can't remember who, possibly P Sellers as i remember i was half asleep while watching. He has lots of knowledge, but if i need to sleep, i put some of his videos on and i start dozing


----------



## terryR

+1 to enjoying Paul Sellers, but He can be slow and dry.

Beautiful, walden!

Nice bench dogs…need…


----------



## CL810

Thanks for the tip Bruce!


----------



## theoldfart

Dinner time


----------



## jmartel

For europeans giving the USA a ton of crap for having awful beer, I saw a lot of Irish people ordering Coors Light. Now it's different than the coors light in the US, but more on a "less worse" case rather than better case.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fine choice Kev.

Pisswater is pisswater JMoney, call them out on it. Drink and fight, you're in Ireland.


----------



## jmartel

> Fine choice Kev.
> 
> Pisswater is pisswater JMoney, call them out on it. Drink and fight, you re in Ireland.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I did. Said that even in America it's considered some pretty crappy beer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JScrappy.

Bob and weave.


----------



## CL810

Friend of mine went to Ireland and he said in the liquor stores he had to walk past displays of American beers to get to the Euro beers. Go figure.

T is a funny ef'r.


----------



## summerfi

I agree with Bruce on the fuel pump, Andy. My Ford did the same thing. It stopped working 3 times over a period of several months, but I was able to get it going again. Then on the fourth time it stranded me and I had to tow it. My son put in a new fuel pump and then it worked fine. Sold it a few months later. It's just a matter of time before you have to replace your fuel pump, and probably sooner than later.

Glad the saw filing is working out walden.

So I just completed a full week of serving on a criminal jury. Even though I was sitting all day for a week, it was gut wrenching and one of the most mentally and emotionally draining things I've ever done. I don't ever want to serve on a jury again. It was a heartbreaking case.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> No shop time for me this week. I m stuck in a jury box. It s the American way I guess.
> 
> - summerfi


What? Tell them you have saws to make for the future president of the railroad. Ha!

Was in Omaha all week bumpin elbows with big shots. Had a good time….and barely got home before some serious snow started to fly.

Pez- your bondo outtakes had me rollin.

Scandal: Stef's ipod is loaded with Goo Goo Dolls tracks and Christian Okoye photos.


----------



## walden

Todd: It works great.


----------



## JayT

> So I just completed a full week of serving on a criminal jury. Even though I was sitting all day for a week, it was gut wrenching and one of the most mentally and emotionally draining things I ve ever done. I don t ever want to serve on a jury again. It was a heartbreaking case.
> 
> - summerfi


I did that about six months ago and felt pretty much the same when done. I'm glad to have the experience of doing it once, but it was very draining. No one wins in those cases-too many lives destroyed.


----------



## CL810

Thanks Bob, taking it to the shop tomorrow morning.


----------



## walden

> Fantastic picture Walden. That light.
> You do great work.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Thanks T!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol tony. Funny bastard.

New haven huh OF? Chu doin down this way?

Thats cold blooded red. Okoye im cool with but the goo goo dolls? Im no wuss rocker.

Trying to layout some decoritive trim in the dining room and my brain hurts.


----------



## bandit571

State of the shop tonight?









Lots of walnut sawdust, everywhere….









Stanley No.7c made a lot of shavings, too. All to mill the first of four slabs into hope chest parts..









And I am pooped…4 corner posts, and enough to start the frame and panel stuff. This might take awhile…


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, a basket makers shop to pick up materials for the LOML work. Did the obligatory Ikea walk through and then fought traffic all the way through Hartford, things lightened up after that. Wish Sally's opened before 5pm, never seem to get there.


----------



## Tugboater78

Well the benchdogs are about all i did today. Went out to other shop and did some rearranging since i had to move the other bench out there.









Yes.. i have back issues.. but yeah i loaded and unloaded that bastage..

I attempted to dovetail an endcap in front of tailvice and install a chop.. hopefully attempt #2 works better, or i can adjust later.

I think i am coming down with something, muscles bones ache, head pounding and feel sapped of energy.

Hopefully tomorrow will be productive.


----------



## DanKrager

Tug, just went through that crappy feeling, same symptoms. I blamed my sinuses, but it hurt everywhere. All better tonight, two days later. Craft show next two days…
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

#glitterbeard


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a good cruise buddy. Lots of road work goin on in the state and you hit most of it. Been a long time since i had sallys. The ikea maze is always a good time. Sh!tty hot dogs and slimy meatballs too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't know what a glitterbeard is.


----------



## jmartel

> #glitterbeard
> 
> - Pezking7p


Ah, glitter. The herpes of craft products.


----------



## theoldfart

Just a post to note the passing of an amazing gentleman and incredible woodworker, Carl Bilderback. I met Carl at a weekend workshop with Chris Schwarz. He gave me help whenever I got stuck and when my jointer wasn't sharp enough loaned me an incredible converted infill. A fine, fine gentleman and he will be missed.



















RIP Carl


----------



## chrisstef

Layout mock up


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Hey, I love that panel'd look!


----------



## Tim457

> Just a post to note the passing of an amazing gentleman and incredible woodworker, Carl Bilderback. I met Carl at a weekend workshop with Chris Schwarz. He gave me help whenever I got stuck and when my jointer wasn t sharp enough loaned me an incredible converted infill. A fine, fine gentleman and he will be missed.
> 
> - theoldfart


That's too bad, RIP Carl. I met him once at an MWTCA meet up, very nice guy.


----------



## jmartel

Driving in Ireland was interesting. Got a little diesel hatch that took a bit to find reverse on (have to push the shifter down to access it, apparently). Bit of a stressful time getting out of Dublin not knowing roads, driving on the left, and having the stick shift on the left instead of the right. No incidents, though. Also, apparently it switches to miles when you cross into northern ireland instead of Kilometers.

Tomorrow is Titanic stuff in Belfast.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks good Demo.

Glad all is well JStick.

Chinatown smells like week old piss…


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, i'm with Smitty that's going to look great.

Jsunk, if you get back east at all there is a Titanic museum in the Indian Orchard section of Springfield, MA. I'm pretty sure it is quite a collection.


----------



## chrisstef

Id still be in the parking lot trying to operate a car like that.

Huskies host #15 houston today. Go dogs.

Did some demo on bob ballards "turtle" in mystic. He came down and shot the breeze with the guys one day. Interesting dude from what i heard.

Jkingoftheworld.

Buildin up a good appetite T or stoppin by for the waterworks show?


----------



## woodcox

Picture of jmart up to a bar next to a horse! In 3-2-1… Whooah!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just wandering Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Looks warmer than here. Was about 34 today.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Wanna buy some water ^

Fat bastard chinese dinner tonight.


----------



## theoldfart

Fat Bastard = Good wine


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!

You will be hungry again in 30 mins.


----------



## Pezking7p

I could eat some Chinese.

Just hooked up my new 50" 4K hdtv that I got to go on the new entertainment center when It's finally finished. I've only ever had a 32" tv that was 720p. Plus I got a new sound bar and subwoofer. Wifey and I are freaking out on the tv right now. This thing is legit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

RIP Carl.

Saw my daughter running around with one of those purple crown royal bags as a play purse. Maybe she's tryin to get in touch with her Daddy's trailer park roots.

Missin my old shop. The new one gets pretty cold.

Purdy pegs…


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Red, I like what they bring to a chairs appearance









Your chairs are looking fantastic. BTW the strop is still getting used every time I pull out a chisel or plane.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dammmmnnn those chairs! I want to make a chair in 2016.


----------



## Tugboater78

Samurai woodworker.. watching his vid on japanese saws..

" this saw awakens the warm fuzzies down thar…if you know what i mean"


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, those chairs are 1/3 the size of an adult chair. I adapted Gustav Stickley's childrens chair plans which were a little too big for my granddaughter. Not all that hard, biggest challenge was steam bending the back slats, 1/2" white oak.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red is a hob-knobber. Suit.

Which sound bar Pez? They make a world of difference.


----------



## Pezking7p

Kevin, the framework is so different from most chairs. I love them. I want to make an armchair for my living room, something inspired by a Morris chair but maybe a little modern, maybe with some bent laminations. I'm pretty intimidated by the whole idea, though. Incorporating the upholstery is daunting.

Tony, it's a vizio 38" 3.1 sound bar. I'm not sure what 3.1 means (maybe it's a center channel?) but it's great. Wireless subwoofer (which really thumps nicely) and I can stream music to it through Bluetooth. It also has a really neat led system to help you adjust settings. I've only ever had tv audio before so it's kind of shocking eye (ear) opener.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I didn't upholster. I did a shaker weave.









Way easier


----------



## Pezking7p

SCHWING!


----------



## theoldfart

Absolutely Dan, do it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kev's grandkids' chairs are pimp. Stop calling Pez Dan, you'll confuse him.

That is a fantastic inspiration piece. I agree with Kevin do that.


----------



## theoldfart

Rewrite:
Absolutely Pez, do it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## bandit571

From this mess…









Gap-ridden drywall to repair the fire damaged corner, to me playing in the mud today…









Yep, got almost as much on me as the walls…..finish coats tomorrow, I hope. Then primer and paint. Still have a closet door to repair. Might be able to move back in to the upstairs next week? Been over 4 months.


----------



## chrisstef

Welcome to society Pez.

Diggin the chair pegs, suit.

More miters, more shooting and more adhesive stained fingers for me today. First one passed inspection. Miter clamps are finnicky.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## TheFridge

Wow tug. I knew you had it in you. Possibly literally…

Bandit, I must say, I wasn't holding out much hope after seeing the rock up, but mud can work wonders


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Nice morning T.

Channel your inner french canadian bandit.


----------



## theoldfart

Good 'mornin' all, still at it









Guess the phone and I are on different planes of existence, more coffee!


----------



## 489tad

Pez do it. There's all kinds of bending there. It will be fun.


----------



## jmartel

Titanic museum in Belfast all day today. Was pretty cool. Hopefully this gets posted upright.










also went to St. George's market this morning which was cool. Really great food. Also saw a guy with a pair of coffin smoothers, a new in the box stanley 110, and what looked to be a fairly new Stanley 78. The coffin smoothers needed a ton of work and had gigantic mouth openings, so I passed.


----------



## bandit571

Spread out a bit more mud today. Sand it down tomorrow? Then Primer & Paint.

Enough playing in the mud, rather play with iron things..









Clamped a pair of Walnut planks in the leg vise, and run the No.7c until they match each other..









Then clamps & glue..









Plans? About as fuzzy as this next view…









Coffee table or chest? Still working through the wood supply, skimpy as it is…


----------



## Tugboater78

Do hate drywalling myself, got a lot of that to do in this ole house, after plaster/lathe removal


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- I must have had my roubo for a couple years before I realized that the two breadboard tongues are different sizes. Not sure how I got off there. Custom….I call it.

Here's the procedure I've having on my back tomorrow…..except thoracic rather than lumbar. Hope all goes well. 
http://www.spine-health.com/video/lumbar-radiofrequency-neurotomy-video


----------



## AnthonyReed

Best of luck buddy.


----------



## summerfi

You'll do great Red. I've had a 3 level back fusion, so I've had plenty of back pain in my life. The rigidity of the fusion has affected adjacent joints, so now I have to go in 2 or 3 times a year and get an injection in my left sacroiliac joint. The sensation of the injection is about comparable to a bad bee sting. In a few days I'm feeling better.


----------



## Tugboater78

That procesure was discussed for my.problem this last goround but they figured it wouldn't work too well.


----------



## CL810

Good luck Red. I know several guys who have had good experiences with the procedure.


----------



## terryR

Good luck, Red!

I had surg to repair a herniated L3-L4 disc way back in '98. As long as I stay active, I'm relatively pain free. Cannot imagine routine injections…not afraid of the needle, just the fact that it's needed. Sorry to hear that, Bob!

My breadboard tongues will be different as well. Completely hidden, though…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. It's been a long road getting here. I've had a couple diagnostic facet injections that gave me a lot of relief….so we're optimistic it will work well in my case.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck big guy. Supposed to be laid up a while? If so ill hold back on breakin tour stones until ya got nothin to do.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, didn't realize you were going in for a repair so I wish you luck and a rapid recovery. The breadboard tenons will be hidden so no worries there.

All cut and the breadboard are milled and ready for mortising.


















Now time for another beer, work tomorrow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn sexy Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Tony, for a moment I thought you meant me! Got my hopes up you were tired of Stef and Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## Pezking7p

le entertainment center c'est fin! Just needs glass in the doors. Hallelujah! I thought this would never get done.


----------



## Pezking7p

Red I hope all goes well! What's the recovery like after that surgery?

Kev, did I shame you into working on your bench? I love how much color variation oak can have.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, great job! I like it.

Kev, looking good friend. That's a lot of hand work.

Red, hope all goes well.

Zero shop time for me this weekend  but did get some good times in with friends.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Double post from the toolbox thread, but I worked on something fun while doing a shop project for others:










Modeled after this "detail" on the Stanley #801 that I got (graciously!) from a fellow LJ:


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks pretty cool OF. Will you be outfitting it per the advertisement? What's an "odd job"? Stef charges extra for certain jobs but I've never seen him offer one of those.

EDIT: Monday is Friday, bitches!


----------



## theoldfart

Pez, the tool box is Smitty's. I'm not that good yet!
Odd job is an overpriced chachkie everyone seems to want.

Edit Pez, didn't shame me you just verbalized what I was thinking!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red I hope all goes well! What s the recovery like after that surgery?
> 
> - Pezking7p


I don't think there's much of a recovery time. The procedure is about as invasive as a cortisone shot. I'm told I won't totally know if it worked for a couple weeks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OddJob is one tool I've not been genuinely motivated to own. Wierd.

So I guess that means no, Pez. . But I am thinking it will serve as a tote when I have small, OddJobs to do.


----------



## chrisstef

Clean lookin breadboard Flatus.
Love the stand Pez. Solid effort brother.
Nifty tool box Smitty.
Tony's a hussy.

PVC trim is nice stuff to work with until you have to glue it. Ive got a very nice layer of CA glue covering 6 of 10 fingers. 6 of the 11 picture frames cut and glued. Love, love, love the shooting board.

You gotta go to the Italian side of town for the odd job guy. But youre in luck Pez, I know him well. Pay attention when he talks, he's only sayin ish once and you gotta bring cash.


----------



## terryR

Entertainment center is Cherry, Dan! Nicer than anything in our home!

Cannot get over Kevin's clean work!

Smitty, tote is just what I needed;are you sure that price of $20 covers your trouble? Making hinges and all?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is awesome Smitty.

Grats on the Modnay = Friday Pez-face.

If by "hussy" you mean discerning and selective then I agree. I don't put out for just anyone Stef, don't be slanderous you Emm-Effer!

Haha!!! @ once/cash.

Short week but feels like a ton…


----------



## walden

Smitty: That looks great!

Good luck Red.

I spent the weekend helping a friend put rock slider bars on his truck. 100+ pounds a piece. That was fun…


----------



## chrisstef

Ill rephrase that …. "SOTS hussy". You've selected all of us and personally, im flattered. No slander.


----------



## theoldfart

For twenty I'll take two, do you deliver?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, the tool box is Smitty s. I m not that good yet!
> Odd job is an overpriced chachkie everyone seems to want.
> 
> Edit Pez, didn t shame me you just verbalized what I was thinking!
> 
> - theoldfart


Whoops! Sorry smitty and kev. That's why I shouldn't post in the morning.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice cabinet Pez.

Hope the procedure helps out Red. Is that a permanent procedure or will the nerves grow back in time?

Cool box Smitty.

Kevin those tenons look very clean. Great work! What is the plan for excavating the mortises?


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, 14" brace,a big pig sticker and Advil!


----------



## CL810

Shop time will be curtailed for a while. Trigger finger surgery. Probably out for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer Andy. What's the story?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Clayton. Heal quick.


----------



## Pezking7p

carpal tunnel? In any case, hope it goes well. Lotta SOTSers going in for procedures.

2.5 hours until I'm outa this joint. 


> Duck, 14" brace,*a big pig sticker* and Advil!
> 
> - theoldfart


Saying it on the internet doesn't make it big


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, cortisone didn'T work? My wife had the cortisone injection and it worked. Quick healing buddy!


----------



## CL810

Cortisone worked for a while but it came back. 2nd finger I've had do this. How long ago did she get the shot Kevin?


----------



## summerfi

That looks like no fun Andy. Hope you get back on track soon.


----------



## woodcox

I finished this over the weekend. I think a couple more around the shop could be cool too.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn woodcox, you been putting out some good lookin stuff lately bud. Your mortises (in the cherry) look tight as hell.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Woodcox.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, it was September 2009.

Pez(Dan) it is big









"Your m….... look tight as hell." Tony should be proud


----------



## bandit571

Made this loft bed for the GrandBRAT,...









But, I think he liked this "thing" better…









When it came to town for a visit…


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks great woody. I guess any mortise is tight when your pigsticker is that big.


----------



## theoldfart

It's a cross I have to bear


----------



## yuridichesky

Damn it, Andy! Please do recover quickly.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don't worry guys, I'm taking it easy post-procedure. I've got an icepack strapped to by back and a cold beer.


----------



## theoldfart

You gotta' beer strapped to your back and are sipping on an icepack? Wanna share some of those meds?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha! I was wishin for some meds during the prodeedure.

Bummer Andy. Sounds like a bad depth adjuster could be the cause. I'd sue.



> Hope the procedure helps out Red. Is that a permanent procedure or will the nerves grow back in time?
> 
> - duckmilk


The nerves grow back sometimes, and folks have to do it again in a few years. Doc says he's never seen anyone need it more than twice.

Goofy thing is, I won't really know if it worked for a couple weeks. Still hurts right now…just a different kinda hurt. Hopin for the best. Chronic pain is no bueno.


----------



## duckmilk

Andy, speedy recovery.

Atta boy Red, cold therapy inside and out  Yeah, nerves can grow back under some circumstances. Hope that doesn't happen in your case. I an curious to know if the pain stops fairly suddenly or just slowly dimishes.

Woodcox, nice looking shelf.


----------



## DanKrager

All you much younger procedure guys are making me nervous. Good on y'all and quick healing. Take it easy…it's another one of those things that if you have the time to do it twice, (heal up) then you've got time to do it right the first time! 
DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Sitting in ER in Covington Ky, stepdauggter has a weird absess on her stomach beyond what we could do at home.

Some woman with in here had had security called twice cause ahe refuses to check in. Stood up and made a scene over bwing asked if she had been out of the country in the last 3 weeks. "You people are paranoid and stupid, i just want to have my feet looked at"....

Lil one looks at me and asks if the woman is crazy…


----------



## LJRay

Speedy recovery everyone.


----------



## CL810

Kids sure are perceptive.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ok, dr sucks..

Suspects MRSA, i believe she mumbled in her rush in and out


----------



## Pezking7p

MRSA is possible. Friend at work just had it on his junk…serious. He got it caught in his zipper and the cut got infected with MRSA WHILE he was on vacation with his girlfriend. Hope it goes alright.


----------



## summerfi

I had a bout with MRSA about 8 or 9 years ago. Started with a spot near my temple, then spread to a spot on my stomach and a spot on my leg. Nothing I tried would get rid of it. Went to the Doc and got two types of antibiotic to take at the same time. That cleared it right up. I've been blood tested for it twice since then and no traces remain in my body. Nasty stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Junk mrsa … Yuck. That is one unclean ween.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Filthy junk….? What the hell is going on in here?

Two.
More.
Days.

Eat it Stef.


----------



## terryR

Chronic pain and MRSA, no bueno.

Holy Judgement Day here on the farm! My wife left one of the gates in the barn open and Mr.Beast got loose. He's been loose many times, but yesterday He must've been in a bad mood. He killed ALL but 7 chickens, luckily only one dead duck since my wife is in love with them. In the coop, all around the barn, down by the pond…jeez. Feathers everywhere! Final count, looks like He took out nearly 30 birds!

A livestock guardian dog that loves His goats, but is unsure about fowl smelling fowl? Where I come from, you put down a dog that does stuff like that! Just sayin'


----------



## ShaneA

Dang, Beast mode was no bueno. That stinks Terry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sucks Terry.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Terry.


----------



## theoldfart

Tough decision Terry.


----------



## Tugboater78

Crosshairs.. gone..


----------



## terryR

Just bizarre.
Nothing as bad as a loved one in the ER, though!


----------



## Tugboater78

Lilun will be ok, her mother an I suspected thats what it may be, it just looked real bad and it wasnt there yesterday morning.

Hindsight woulda had us going to regular dr today instead of the 50 mile drive and $170 shelled out of pocket to have a dr walk in, poke about uncaringly, mumbled about MRSA, stick some gauze and a piece of tape on it and walk out without taking any tests to make sure. I know ER drs have a lot on thier minds and rushed but..

Thanks to nurses, at least they take time to care for the patients..

Better safe than sorry, i reckon

Fiance has had history with the same problem.


----------



## DanKrager

Ouch, Terry. That does hurt when a "friend" goes bad. In my childhood, we never kept dogs, but if a stray came and got a taste of chicken, he never came back a third time. I don't know of any other "cure" that works reliably. Sad.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The other day I saw a dog rolling around on the road. As I got closer I could see that it was rolling around on some roadkill….lovin the smell I guess. God Bless all those who love their pets, but I can't have animals. Too OCD.

So, neighbor kid back into my truck. He's a good kid and was really apologetic….so now I'm torn. If it was just the buckled bumper, I'd just say let's go get a bumper from salvage. But, it pushed in on the body too, and there's some cracked paint. I'd like to keep it cheap for them. Truck's getting oldet, But, if I get it fixed right, they'll probably need to turn it into their insurance. 









Wuddya guys think?


----------



## ShaneA

Insurance claim, hopefully the pain/cost of the mistake can help him to be more careful in the future. On the other hand, it would not kill me to just leave as it on an older truck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Give them a heads-up and get a couple estimates. Be fair and forthright, no foul. Being accountable is part of growing up.


----------



## CL810

If you don't fix the panel properly won't it cost you at trade-in or selling time?


----------



## JayT

Second chances and forgiveness are admirable, the kid also needs to learn to be more careful and responsibility for mistakes. Balancing those is difficult. I'd turn it into insurance and find some way to have the kid do some work to help pay the deductible. If it's the first time he's had an accident, it shouldn't affect their insurance much, if at all.

The external damage is one thing, but if you don't get it repaired correctly, then any hidden damage might be more costly in the long run.


----------



## Tugboater78

Insurance, for body damage i wouldnt hesitate. Bumbers, lights etc maybe let things slide a little.

Being liable for actions seems to be lacking for younger ones these days..


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not big on caring about what my vehicle looks like, so that wouldn't bug me. But I do think it's important that he learns the reality of the accident - and who better to end his world then a giant ginger ogre?

Maybe present him with some options. Get a quote on the truck to be fixed and details about what needs done, then show him what that cost looks like, then give him the option to pay for that, or that he can go yank a bumper from the scrap yard, pop your bed back out (don't worry about the paint), and install the new one, or you do that work and think of some sort of sweat equity he can pay it off in another fashion.

Regardless, he needs to feel the consequence so that he can really understand the burden, even if it's just an accident.


----------



## DanKrager

Hold him accountable in the most straight forward way you know. Respect for other property is not abundant these days and for very good reasons. We had the occasion to be "forgiving" to a young man that tagged the back of our van. We didn't turn it in, but sent him two estimates of what it cost to fix with no response from him. I doubt very much if he learned anything except that old people are too dumb. 
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Damn, beast thought them chickens were skittles.










Sucks about the truck Red. Kid's gotta learn about that responsibility though Time to man up young blood. Im actually impressed he said something to you. If it were me, in my youth, I woulda hauled ass and avoided the giant ginger like you avoid the sun. Then again I was kind of an asshat as a kid.

Sometimes im really impressed with how our guys trash equipment. Broke the bob-tach mechanism on the skid steer which holds on the bucket. The bucket fell and snapped the piston. That'll be $2900 +tax.


----------



## ToddJB

The only thing about going the insurance route is that he is almost assuredly on this parents insurance. So they will be the ones that feel the pain. Depending on who they are as people will determine as whether this kid learns anything from this.

I was super reckless with vehicles as a wee lad, and the most impacting memory I have was when I went through this gents wooden livestock fence in the middle of winter and smacked a pole. My dad and this man came to the agreement that I would fix the fence. It was a school night and I was out there until 2am on a very cold Ohio winter night making it right. That is what stuck with me - not an insurance claim on my mom's policy.


----------



## ToddJB

jammies


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good point Todd but Red can't expect to decide how that family makes their boy learn. It'd be nice if they make him bear the brunt but that isn't Red's domain.

Making the family aware of the price of the damage so they can pay for it and hope they help the kid grow by making him feel the weight is the line in my estimation.


----------



## summerfi

I would have his insurance pay to have it repaired Red. That's what insurance is for. It is your property and he damaged it, so it's only fair. Any consequences will be between the kid and his parents. The kind of parents they are will determine the extent of the consequences. Be thankful he has insurance.

I've been in this situation twice. Once the kid of a man I know professionally rear ended me at a stop light. The damage was minimal and I let him walk, but I made sure his dad knew. The second time, a friend of my son hit my pickup while it was parked in my driveway. The damage was about equivalent to what you've experienced, and I made him pay via his insurance. He never came around anymore after that, but so be it. I have no regrets about either event.


----------



## Tugboater78

More green milk paint being applied to a bookcase of sorts.


----------



## bandit571

Might try to get a table done this week….got a few legs and such cobbled up..









Legs have a curve or two…









Handtool Mortise & Tenon joinery…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the input guys. I think I'll talk to his dad tonight. I know they were hoping to just pay for it and not turn it into insurance….but I don't think they grasp what body work costs.

I'm not terribly worried about trade-in value and stuff. I plan on keeping that truck til it dies….but I don't want rust either. The bumper has to be replaced. The tailgate won't open as is.

To be honest, I don't wan't to mess with changing the bumper myself either.


----------



## JayT

> Thanks for the input guys. I think I ll talk to his dad tonight. I know they were hoping to just pay for it and not turn it into insurance….but I don t think they grasp what body work costs.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Can you get a quote or two today from a couple body shops to take with you tonight? Then it's someone else's estimate of what the repair costs will be, not yours. I agree, most people have no idea what body work costs-they think it's just pop out the dent and go.


----------



## summerfi

The damage to my pickup was similar to yours and as I recall the repair cost was either $1300 or $1600. Most people have no clue what it costs.


----------



## Pezking7p

Gettin philisophical in here today.

Blew my wad at the lumber store today. Going to do some shop douching this afternoon and then it's scotchy time. Beware of incoming drunk texts all ye who post here.


----------



## jmartel

> Blew my wad at the lumber store today.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Blow your wad on anything exotic? Or just some good American Ol' Fashioned?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> The damage to my pickup was similar to yours and as I recall the repair cost was either $1300 or $1600. Most people have no clue what it costs.
> 
> - summerfi


Yup, estimate was $1500, so they're gonna go with their insurance. Don't know why I feel bad about that….but it's probably for the best.

Neighbor kid is one of those who give you hope for the next Gen. Always polite. calling folks sir and mam. Going into the navy seal program in a couple months.


----------



## john2005

> Thanks for the input guys. I think I ll talk to his dad tonight. I know they were hoping to just pay for it and not turn it into insurance….but I don t think they grasp what body work costs.
> 
> I m not terribly worried about trade-in value and stuff. I plan on keeping that truck til it dies….but I don t want rust either. The bumper has to be replaced. The tailgate won t open as is.
> 
> To be honest, I don t wan t to mess with changing the bumper myself either.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Trust me, nobody grasps what body work costs. Its always a nice gesture to offer to help make it painless, but as has been stated, a guy needs to learn responsibility. Some of these lessons come hard. I would at least give him a couple estimates (its a pain for you but shows you're willing to work with him). Remember the cheap estimate is the guy either cutting corners or short-sheeting to land the job. The high one is the guy trying to retire on every job. Take the one in the middle and don't let the ins co tell you where to go. Common mis-conception is that they can. Let me know if theres any info you need.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sooo…

This was made to be a shop fixture… bookcase/stand for sharpening ( was gonna make doors) now i feel its too nice for the shop, and if fiance sees it, she will claim it..

Its all from scraps that i am trying to eliminate..


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Is that OSB? How does the Milk Paint do over it?


----------



## ToddJB

Edit: Never mind I can see in your earlier pic that it is not OSB.


----------



## Tugboater78

No OSB, sheathing grade ply and top is cabinet grade with oak banding. Drawer front was recycled drawer front with veneer, turned out to be solid maple under the veneer. Same paint treatmwnt as toolchest, coat of black under the green, howards feednwax rubbed in with a scotchbrite pad. Drawer pull was taken from what was a particleboard file cabinet left on the curb a couple months ago


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ A source list after my own heart…


----------



## terryR

Looks great! Can you make me one?


----------



## bandit571

A fellow LJ sent me three planes to rehab. The box showed up this afternoon….









All three are now tuned up, making thin shavings, and ready to be shipped back. Not a bad day's work?









That blue thing in back? Sole needed to be flattened..big time. I think I got it close enough for the girls I run around with….









This is the "after", and the before?









Ah..yeah. Took awhile.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh my, i think i beat the hornets neat with a stick with FB post earlier…









The text messages and FB messages.. coming from many whom i was speaking of… burnt my ears..

Truth hurts perhaps..

Posted do to a local incident and got tired of all the whining all over my FB wall. People need to get some balls..


----------



## jmartel

Tried some Black (Blood) Pudding this morning. That was a bit weird. Not as bad as I was expecting though. Not to mention the fact that it's not pudding at all. It's a sausage. Didn't know that before.


----------



## chrisstef

Like youre some stranger to sausage ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Once you go black….

Glad your travels are going well JNoPicture. Stay safe.


----------



## walden

Agreed Tugger.

Jsausage: Glad you're having fun.

Finished the saw till for the old tool chest yesterday. It's nice to have all my tools in one place for a change.


----------



## Tim457

Dang guys, get healthy soon, sorry to hear about the misfortunes.

Bandit, at least that one was out of flat from some good use.

There's a Powermatic Millrite mill in good shape on CL for what seems to be half the price of what that model goes for. I can't see using it enough to justify the space and cash, but it's fun to dream though.


----------



## chrisstef

Since all you bastards are gonna be so damn quiet while I'm trying to slack off at work ive been forced to deliver this early.


----------



## ToddJB

I'd love a mill.


----------



## chrisstef

Sonofabitch it wont twerk. Twerk you damn turkey, TWERK!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was feeling the same disappointment in the lack of work distracting chatter going on in here.


----------



## Tim457

> Sonofabitch it wont twerk. Twerk you damn turkey, TWERK!
> 
> - chrisstef


You have to post it as a link. If you upload it and it turns into an Amazon link, it won't twerk. 
Yesterday was my Friday, so as soon as the munchkins wake up it's back to work on my lumber rack.


----------



## Tim457

> I d love a mill.
> 
> - ToddJB


Unjam. I know, right. I think I'd run a flycutter over a plane sole just to see the chips fly, and make Auggie go nuts.


----------



## ShaneA

I have got that damn cabinet saw itch again. Then I think what a monumental pain in the ass getting the electrician out, finding a new home for my contractor saw, and laying out about $3k will be…and it is almost enough to talk me back off the ledge.

Hell, I spend more time vicariously woodworking than I do actually making dust. Sad, but true.


----------



## TheFridge

Or machine a frog @50-55 degrees to see if it works.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, we're on opposite schedules, it's only when my munchkins are sleeping that I get any work done.

A small mill and a metal lathe would, I think, round out my basic interest in metal working/tool making, but I keep waiting for the right deal to come along. Some day.


----------



## chrisstef

Sometimes a new tool is the answer to jump starting the passion again Shane. Just sayin.


----------



## chrisstef

Yeaa, Ive got a tough time finding good links to .gifs


----------



## TheFridge

I hear you Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spend it on a trip Shane. Or hookers.


----------



## TheFridge

> Tim, we re on opposite schedules, it s only when my munchkins are sleeping that I get any work done.
> 
> A small mill and a metal lathe would, I think, round out my basic interest in metal working/tool making, but I keep waiting for the right deal to come along. Some day.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ditto to them both. I rarely get shop time when my kids aren't sleeping

Hehehe http://lumberjocks.com/topics/130282#reply-2132450


----------



## chrisstef

Lol! ^ definitely hookers. Craigslist hookers. And scotch …. because hooker spit is a tough taste to get out of your mouth.


----------



## ShaneA

Hookers got to make a living too, right? Maybe one hooker and a used saw?


----------



## jmartel




----------



## TheFridge

> Spend it on a trip Shane. Or hookers.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Hookers and crack cocaine? How can it get any better?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No saw… you have to look at it the next day.


----------



## jmartel

I'm debating getting up early for the LV black Friday sale. Not sure. I could use a shoulder plane or a rabbeting block.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly Fridge.


----------



## ShaneA

Why would one have hooker spit in their mouth? Maybe I am not doing it right?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Because Stef kisses them on the mouth just to be contrary.


----------



## Tugboater78

I cant find my darts for my board









So i decided to perform some bench abuse…


----------



## Tugboater78

LJ acting up..


----------



## chrisstef

Much like they need a job, theyre all lookin for love one way or another.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, you buy hookers so you don't to kiss them. Unless you want to catch something. Then you can give it to your wife, who can give it to the mailman, who can give it to the neighbor who ran over your dog. Karma is a circle.

Jmart, skew rabbet block to shave tenons works like a champ.


----------



## chrisstef

You act like Hep. C is a bad thing Fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

It isn't to me because I can't catch it twice.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sorry for not chatting I was actually woodworking. Getting on a plane at 9:30 tonight, arriving in Maine at freaking midnight.

Have a ton of housework to do before the wife gets home at 3:30…but I had to go pick up kitty medicine.


----------



## Pezking7p

Also, I once got a back massage from a hooker in Macau. It was awkward.


----------



## TheFridge

She got the crabs pez? I refuse to buy my old lady feminine hygiene products.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol fridge. Kitty meds.


----------



## chrisstef

Where are you flying into in Maine Pez? Bangor? Should be nice and warm at that time of night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! Fuggin' Fridge.

What were you doing in Macau? Safe travels bud.


----------



## chrisstef

What were you doing in Macau?

Ladyboys.


----------



## CL810

it's a Cyber Monday sale for LV.



> I m debating getting up early for the LV black Friday sale. Not sure. I could use a shoulder plane or a rabbeting block.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## 7Footer

Dafuq? I had a whole huge reply typed out yesterday to catch up on everything, and either I didn't hit post or interwebz got me again… I'll blame it on the latter.

Fridge, solid work. lol

Ladyboys, lol. Got a 'massage'.... ( Rub n tug )


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone recognize what this is? I thought i knew what it was but the grain is now got me so confused..


----------



## JayT

Looks like sycamore to me, Tug.


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye, is now what i am thinking, looks like what i have seen of it.
This was reclaimed from socalled maple cabinets..


----------



## Pezking7p

> Where are you flying into in Maine Pez? Bangor? Should be nice and warm at that time of night.
> 
> - chrisstef


Portland. Maine-Lite.


----------



## ShaneA

2nd vote for Sycamore


----------



## Pezking7p

> Hahah! Fuggin Fridge.
> 
> What were you doing in Macau? Safe travels bud.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's a really long story, but basically I was wasting a day with a factory owner while waiting for the visa office to open up. (every country in the world can get a chinese visa on monday, except the US.). Macau and the "Spa" was his idea. We also slept at the "Spa" in a huge room full of bunk beds. All in all, the "Spa" was actually extremely classy, including the bunkroom, except for the part with the massage room that smelled like seminal fluids.

It was a very strange trip to China. This was also my very first time out of the country.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Anyone recognize what this is? I thought i knew what it was but the grain is now got me so confused..
> 
> - Tugboater78


Soft maple.

EDIT: I posted this before I saw your response about maple cabinets. But it still looks like maple to me. It'd be easier to tell if you had a larger piece of face grain. But the woods I've seen with that pattern are cherry and soft maple.


----------



## Pezking7p

> She got the crabs pez? I refuse to buy my old lady feminine hygiene products.
> 
> - TheFridge


lol. Shark week isn't due back for a few weeks.


----------



## jmartel

> it s a Cyber Monday sale for LV.
> 
> - CL810


Yeah, I realized that after the edit time had elapsed.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy pre-Thanksgiving everyone.

For Tony; chile colorado con carne y frijoles pintos (on the side of course as it should be) por esta noche.
English translation; tonight's meal is red chile with beef and pinto beans on the side. New Mexico style


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank looks delicious. Happy pre-turkey Duck!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks, for tomorrow, I'm currently brining a 21+ pound turkey. Never brined a turkey before.


----------



## ShaneA

Brining is a wonderful upgrade for moisture and flavor.


----------



## chrisstef

What shane said. Mo' salt!!

Pre gobbling day ill be painting picture frames with hopes of wrapping up the dining room project by this weekend.

Uconn vs michigan at 930 in the dining hall at the atlantis in the bahamas. Seriously its in the ball room.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, I've brined chicken before and what a difference that made.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are heading to the Bahamas?


----------



## Pezking7p

Yay brine!

What do you cook in the pot for the chile Colorado? I've never found a place that makes it like I used to get in Iowa. I think I might try to make my own if it's not 1000 ingredients.


----------



## jmartel

Atlantis is a pretty sweet place. Went with the wife on a cruise senior year and stopped at the Bahamas. Did the swim with the dolphins, and then messed around in the water park the rest of the day.


----------



## chrisstef

No bahamas. Basketball team is playin a game there. Ill be home gettin fat.

Thanks on the gif before jmart.


----------



## walden

You guys crack me up…all of you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## jmartel

Here's a photo from a few days ago on the northern coast. Carrick-a-rede rope bridge, about 20 min from Giant's Causeway. Swings about 90ft above the water. I discovered if you jump up and down on it, it bounced a lot. The wife didn't like that as much.










I've been taking photos on my real camera, so those won't be going up until I return.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks JPhoto.

Sure is beautiful.


----------



## TheFridge

> Went with the wife and then messed around in the water park the rest of the day.
> 
> - jmartel


Never shine a black light at the water…


----------



## duckmilk

> What do you cook in the pot for the chile Colorado? I ve never found a place that makes it like I used to get in Iowa. I think I might try to make my own if it s not 1000 ingredients.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Pez, I keep it simple. I brown beef coarse ground for chile, add onion, garlic, salt, black pepper, a large pinch of mexican oregano, cumin in 2x the amount of the oregano, a pinch of parsley and PURE red chile powder from NM (not the generic stuff from the store that has all kinds of other spices mixed in). Add water and beef broth (sometimes beer, but this was watery enough already). Oh, and a small pinch of cinnamon.

For the beans, I use pinto beans + 4x water, onion, garlic, salt, pepper, a dash of chile powder, 2 cayenne peppers and salt pork.

Keep it simple and adjust it to your taste. I have no measurements for the ingredients, just wing it. The nice thing about that is each batch always tastes a little different. This one is excellent.

I grew up in southern NM and this is basically the way my mother and the restaurants made it. I'm now in TX and am not a fan ot TexMex at all. For one thing, cilantro should be used sparingly as a background spice and not as the predominant flavor.

The key to the chile is the pure red chile. If you can't get pure red chile where you are, let me know. I can send you some.


----------



## duckmilk

> Went with the wife and then messed around in the water park the rest of the day.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Never shine a black light at the water…
> 
> - TheFridge


Tell us, don't leave us hanging!

Edit: company just showed up so going to drink and eat. Check in tomorrow.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, duck. I'm gonna make that next week.

Jbridge that looks like the bridge from holy grail.

At the airport. I guess we are officially on vacation. In having a vacation beer.


----------



## Tim457

> Tim, we re on opposite schedules, it s only when my munchkins are sleeping that I get any work done.
> 
> A small mill and a metal lathe would, I think, round out my basic interest in metal working/tool making, but I keep waiting for the right deal to come along. Some day.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yeah it's the biggest downside of having a basement shop, I can't make any noise while anyone is sleeping. You'd think being in the basement and the bedrooms on the second floor would be enough but it's not. The sound travels right up the vents. I can't even use a handsaw or plane. Some day I'll have to invest in some soundproofing. The furnace and ducting is going to be a real pain to work around.

If that mill is still around in a week I'm going to offer $500 and if he accepts, figure out how to fit it in my garage. It's got power feeds and everything.


----------



## chrisstef

"This one goes out to smitty cabinetshop from chrisstef. Keep paintin brothah."


----------



## Pezking7p

Man you've got a helluva lotta space down there, Stef. I'm jelly. I'm so jelly I'm like grape jelly.


----------



## ShaneA

MU played in the ballroom a couple years ago. Kinda strange, and needless to say…not a lot of room for a big crowd in there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh, so very nice, Stef! Using the proper protection is good to see as well.


----------



## chrisstef

The ballroom is whack.

Pez- a stand alone shop provides some merits of its own though. Like when you put on adele and get out a good cry, no one can hear you.

6 mil poly baby. Love the stuff. All the half rolls a guy could dream of at work too


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha!

Fuggin' sensi Pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm so manly I'm ok with being sensi.

Speaking of sensi, we bought a camera to spy on our cats while we're away. It spins around and has night vision. Current view: the fat cat looks out the window.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I can t even use a handsaw or plane. Some day I ll have to invest in some soundproofing. The furnace and ducting is going to be a real pain to work around.
> 
> - Tim


Really? I be like, "Here's a fan kid. Enjoy the white noise…..and go to sleep."

My new shop is too cold to trust for glue-ups. Wifey is enjoying all the parallel clamps in the laundry room.


----------



## woodcox

R2611 in a box for fiddy? How is this ROS? It took that maple down pretty quick, but quit a bit bigger than my last PC ROS.


----------



## Tugboater78

> R2611 in a box for fiddy? How is this ROS? It took that maple down pretty quick, but quit a bit bigger than my last PC ROS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dewalt ROS has been pissing me off lately.. maybe ill make the 50 mile trip to HD on friday..
> 
> Only thing wrong with mine is the on/off switch turns on and off on its own ( if i wanted to mess with it easy fix i am sure)
> 
> - woodcox


----------



## chrisstef

Lol thats exactly what i did red. Put a fan in the kids bedroom and i run the air filter if im doing anything in the shop. The noise does the same in my shop too tim, fires right up 2 floors through the vents. If i crack a real good fart ill occasionally hear a "youre disgusting" from the wife elsewhere in tge house.

Happy turkey day you goons.


----------



## racerglen

My shop is directly under the kitchen/dining area, just a suspended ceiling from the floor joists, no insulation. While we do have hot water heat (no ducts) there is a register just at floor level under the kitchen sink, something SWMBO thought would be a good idea for air flow when we built and before my shop was set to be here. Every once in a while a voice can be clearly heard from above.." NO, you f' off !"..usually followed by "sorry dosen't cut it.."

Twerk on guys, happy Thanksgiving to y'all..

-12 C here under a searchlight of full moon this morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy thanksgiving boys.

I'm thankful for all of you, except maybe 7'.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy Thanksgiving guys. Enjoy the day!


----------



## Pezking7p

Happy thanksgiving guys.


----------



## summerfi

Happy Thanksgiving! I'm thankful it's still above zero this morning in Missoula, Montana.


----------



## bandit571

Thanks be to all of you…..Bums…

No time for the shop next two days…..Grrrrr.

"What does a man with 12" have for Breakfast?"

Well, today, I had a McMuffin…...


----------



## TheFridge

Got our first semi freeze Monday. Don't know how yall deal with snow and ice. I guess that's why we go and kill stuff in the woods down here when it gets cold. Out of spite.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol bandit. Fuggin solid.

Suck it up fridge, its a lil frost. Putting your pants back on will help too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I understand the sentiment, Fridge. Fu(k winter. Right in its stupid A.


----------



## terryR

After working nights for decades, I STILL sleep with white noise. Think you guys who don't use are plane weird.

I'm free to make loads of noise in my shop since it's about 1000 feet from the house. But, it's inside the livestock fence. During the last heavy thunderstorm, the goats were stranded on my shop's porch for 1/2 the day…now it's covered in goat poop!

Stef, I noticed you paint sorta like me…all the wooden tables are covered with protection…but the table saw is used as a table! LOL!


----------



## terryR

Sorry gents, but it's sunny and 55 here;headed to 65 degrees for your hunting pleasure!


----------



## chrisstef

Sure is terry. Blade up too lol. Unplugged though.

Tonys soft like a twinkie filling.


----------



## TheFridge

Amen Tony

Terry, I bet I could run the goats off if I walk up in a pair of hip boots with a jar of Vaseline…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fugg you Stef it was 44° here this morning. My hands hands were still freezing 2.5 miles into my run. That is just bullsh!t.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, you must be squeezing something hard to make your hands get that cold, lighten your grip!


----------



## walden

Happy Thanksgiving knuckle heads. Snowing and 21 degrees here. I'm finishing up a tooth reshaping on a backsaw this morning, then headed to a friend's to pig out and drink beer.


----------



## walden

Tony: I usually go jeans and a t-shirt in 44 degree weather…but if it gets above 80, I pass out.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Amen Tony
> 
> Terry, I bet I could run the goats off if I walk up in a pair of hip boots with a jar of Vaseline…
> 
> - TheFridge


"Hunting"


----------



## AnthonyReed

My hands were/are open Kev. Maybe I am just a b!tch like Stef says.

You have thick blood Walden. Running shorts and shirt was fine for all except my hands.


----------



## terryR

Fridge, I think you underestimate how curious goats are!


----------



## Mosquito

Happy thanksgiving guys. Little light snow here makes things look nice


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tony needs some Hello Kitty mittens.


----------



## Tugboater78

What is this thing you guys call cold? Sleep without noise? Who does that?

Happy thanksgiving all. I am thankful i am going to be home for this and Christmas this year, without having a major injury.


----------



## racerglen

And breaking news from the Okanagan ! Target may have left Canada and lost it's red shirt in the process but we're getting something better in Kelowna (abt 45 min drive from me ) LEE VALLEY is taking over part of the Target location with a grand, yes grand ! opening in the spring ! Signs are already up in the windows.


----------



## walden

That's great Glenn! More useful store in my opinion.

Bob strikes again. I have never been happy with how this saw cut from the manufacturer. I decided to give it Bob's hybrid cut specs. It now cuts like a dream! Thanks Bob.


----------



## Tim457

Happy Thanksgiving everybody.

Stef, Nathan has pretty good handwriting for a kid his age. How did his teacher like his note?

Glen it's pretty early to be that cold. Do you have your combine sized snowblower ready for the season?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it Paul, it was cold.


----------



## racerglen

Hardly any snow yet Tim, the caretaker at our 8th mile drag strip ( about a thousand meters higher than us) had 8" greet him as he came back from his day job Tuesday, today as he headed to work, -21.5 C ..And early ? November's almost gone ;-)


----------



## summerfi

Glad it's working for you walden. What brand of saw is that? The handle looks nice.


----------



## walden

It's a Gramercy from www.toolsforworkingwood.com. The handle is loosely based on one from the Benjamin Seaton toolchest. I like the low hang angle of the handle. Hard to find in today's market.


----------



## TheFridge

> Fridge, I think you underestimate how curious goats are!
> 
> - terryR


Good to know…



> Tony: I usually go jeans and a t-shirt in 44 degree weather…but if it gets above 80, I pass out.
> 
> - walden


You'd be passed out for 3/4s of the year down here! Just got out of the 80's this week. About 70 now. I freeze up the 1/2 dozen times a year it gets below 40.


----------



## walden

Here it is next to its big brother. The bigger one is an exact replica of a Benjamin Seaton saw. It was made by Wenzloff and Sons.


----------



## walden

> Tony: I usually go jeans and a t-shirt in 44 degree weather…but if it gets above 80, I pass out.
> 
> - walden
> 
> You d be passed out for 3/4s of the year down here! Just got out of the 80 s this week. About 70 now. I freeze up the 1/2 dozen times a year it gets below 40.
> 
> - TheFridge


It maxed out at 74 here this past Summer…


----------



## TheFridge

You guys and your disgustingly good looking saws.


----------



## walden

> You guys and your disgustingly good looking saws.
> 
> - TheFridge


Haha. If you guys haven't read it before, I highly recommend the book: The Tool Chest of Benjamin Seaton. Its published by the Tools and Trades History Society and available from www.toolsforwoodworking.com.


----------



## walden

I'm off to eat turkey until I hate myself. Have a good one!


----------



## jmartel

> Amen Tony
> 
> Terry, I bet I could run the goats off if I walk up in a pair of hip boots with a jar of Vaseline…
> 
> - TheFridge


You know why the Scots wear kilts, right? The sound of a zipper opening scares all the sheep away.


----------



## 489tad

Happy thanksgiving fella's. I'm thankful the Eagles just took it like a …...........

Four days if shop time this weekend. I'm thankful for that. 
Safe travels for the travelers and fast healing for those on the mend. 
Brined turkey is due out in 90 mins.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm full.

Enjoy the shop time Dan.


----------



## chrisstef

I farted.


----------



## TheFridge

> Amen Tony
> 
> Terry, I bet I could run the goats off if I walk up in a pair of hip boots with a jar of Vaseline…
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> You know why the Scots wear kilts, right? The sound of a zipper opening scares all the sheep away.
> 
> - jmartel


So that's where I get it from…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Thanksgiving, fellas!

Stef is a stinkpot.


----------



## Pezking7p

Turkey is mostly gone but I'm hungry again. All I found was this scotch.

Panthers appear to be getting their stomp on.

1 hr from lie nielsen. To go or not to go?


----------



## theoldfart

GO young man GO


----------



## Pezking7p

I'll go if you meet me there. We can meet in Freeport and drive from there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sandwich time.

Pez is looking for a date.


----------



## 489tad

I put on sweats now it's pie time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> You guys and your disgustingly good looking saws.
> 
> - TheFridge


uh huh….









Sweat pants….check!


----------



## theoldfart

> You guys and your disgustingly good looking saws.
> 
> - TheFridge


 Yea you guys suck


----------



## chrisstef

Sargent sweatpants reporting for duty.


----------



## ToddJB

Hi boyfriends. Hope ya had a nice giving. I have a cold and drove slowly in the snow a lot today. But got some good "family" time in. Sold some stuff yesterday that had been just kicking around the shop, so one more session of effort and the car stall will be ready for the Mrs. Hopefully I'll get that paint transfer taken care of this weekend as well as getting the hitch installed on the Forrester.


----------



## TheFridge

one day ill save my pennies and patience for a Summerfield.


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, I don't know what you're doing for the hitch, but I bought a Class III Curt hitch online and brought it UHaul to install (UHaul sells a Curt hitch with a UHaul sticker on it). Took about 30 minutes. I did the self-install for the trailer wires, which was really easy. At least on my 2010.

The class 3 is overkill for the forester, as class 2 is enough to cover the towing capacity of the forester, but I wanted the 2" receiver.


----------



## jmartel

When I looked up directions for installing a hitch on the forester, it looked pretty easy. Just bolts in place after removing a plastic panel. I'll be ordering one once we bring the car home. Might have to wait a month or so to pay off my card from this Ireland trip.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JGreen.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony was still up at 4:30 this morning after wrangling home a thanksgiving wildebeest.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^lie.


----------



## bandit571

Had over 40 miles to drive just to get to Dinner yesterday….ate too much, not enough beer. Had a decent camera along, and took a couple shots of the completed Loft Bed I built for the GrandBRAT..









They had wrapped the rail in a sheet, to hide the two pallets holding up the mattress. Detail on the corner..









And, the 6 yr old climbs right up this end, with ease..









$80 in pine, and two free pallets.


----------



## 7Footer

Sarge sweatpants…... lol!

Happy Turkey Day boys! I am thankful for many things, even Tony.

I am not happy, I wanted that japanese saw with the xtra blade in the woodcraft black friday ad… $19 normally $49, friggin sold out, homeslice said they had over 20 of them when they opened, also was gonna pick up that flexcut hip knife with the sheath and that was sold out as well! I went an hour after they opened too! Fuggers, and the saw isn't available online.

Any of you east coasters ever heard of the Cortland State Red Dragons? Up by Syracuse I think… My Alma Mater is playing them in the D3 playoffs… A bunch of us are gonna go and tailgate tomorrow….. You're going down Red Dragons, the Wildcats are gonna roll!


----------



## jmartel

"Whoa double rainbow! What does it mean?"

Outside of a swanky lunch on the Ballymaloe House grounds today between rain storms










Also, saw this harp. Pretty intricate carvings on it.



















Flying back to the states in the morning. Ready to be home, but not ready to go back to work.


----------



## Tugboater78

So just maxxed my Bestbuy credit card and topped off sams club.. now to go top off lowes and HD..


----------



## chrisstef

Solid stuff bandit. Pimp setup for a 6yo.

Eff black friday shoppin.

Nice doubler j.

Dont take financial tips from tug.

T-g sammich consumed. Couch bound. Dining room complete this wknd. Homestretch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- It's called "Bait and Switch." They advertise to the whole metro area….but only stock 20. That's why I won't leave the house.

I will, however….. contribute to another server meltdown for LV on Sunday night.


----------



## 7Footer

JSwank, you cheeky bastard! (english accent)

Yeah I'm hoping to get all up in that LV sale too…. That jap saw in their ad i think is a new item as well, so it doesn't even show up on the site…

I'm pretty stoked though, that and a dutch bros coffee were the only places I went this morning, really happy to not have to deal with black friday crazies. We're gonna try and do all of our xmas shopping online this year. 
black friday psychos


----------



## Tugboater78

> Dont take financial tips from tug.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yearly bonus hits on the 10th, no biggy, will cover it all  finally upgraded my 27" tv that i probably paid 2x as much many years ago for the 48" i just got..

Will be stuck on boat for LV sale.. most likely with no service


----------



## duckmilk

Appreciate all the pics Jmart. My wife and I would like to go there someday. There is a town in southern (I think) Ireland that bears her last name, Dineen.

Brined turkey was a hit. 21.4 lbs and only had 6 of us here to eat it. Lotsa leftovers , burp.

Started raining here yesterday afternoon, had 4.5" in the gauge this morning. Supposed to stop sometime Sunday afternoon. I'll take pics of the pond when it gets full, probably tomorrow, and post a pic of it from a few weeks ago. Right now, it only has about a foot to go before going out the spillway. Wife and I went to Hobby Lobby and picked up 2 jigsaw puzzles to pass the time since there is nothing else to do. I can make a little more headway on the shop build, but then I'll be out of lumber and won't be hauling any more in the rain.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, you just can't beat brining a turkey. It come out moist and you can cut it with a fork('cept for the leg, you gnaw on that!). Small fresh 10lb. bird and it will leave leftovers for three days then soup!

A little set back on the bench. Two steps back, one step forward


----------



## chrisstef

Meh kevin. It should be haralded as an accomplishment that you can still split a hole thats too tight.


----------



## theoldfart

Good point Stef, a manly upside.


----------



## duckmilk

My phone just crapped out. Plugged into the house charger, the car charger, the computer, zilch. Guess I'll have to go back to town tomorrow.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, might as well get some lumber then!


----------



## duckmilk

Haha. The next load of lumber will be 15 2×10x20'. Only have a flat bed to haul it but don't want it to arrive soaking wet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations on the left overs, sorry about the phone.

Split sucks Kev.


----------



## summerfi

Duck, I recommend one of these. They last a long time and they don't need a charger. ;-)


----------



## racerglen

Bob, there was a guy selling a couple of the black rotarys at a flea market last weekend, "45 bucks each, this one's plastic but this is the real deal, Bakealite !" Pass..I still use one as my shop phone, only disadvantage is when the pretty lady's automated voice says "for an answer press one.." System does not read what the rotary says.


----------



## duckmilk

Bob, that would be nice…if we had a real phone line


----------



## TheFridge

Any college football fans out there want a mediocre coach for their team? Looks like Les Miles is finally gonna be available! (I am crying tears of joy on the inside. And outside when no one is watching)


----------



## ShaneA

Didnt he win a national title in 2007?


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## TheFridge

Yes he did. So he has the qualifications to coach anywhere. As long as you don't let him any where near the offense. Which he has brutally mismanaged since 2008.

Why do you think we are ready to see him go? When you watch him bungle up a game so a win doesn't seem like a win then it's time to move on. And he's been a bungling since 2008.

Goodbye les. And good luck elsewhere.

Edit: the fan base has been frustrated with him for years and no one understands why because they are blinded by the fact he backed his way into a championship and he averages 10 wins a year. When you look at HOW he loses year after year, as a fan, you wonder how he made it so long.


----------



## chrisstef

Since '07 .... Lol. Try being a chiefs fan like shane and i and it'll be "since 87". Its time to move on for Les. Maybe you guys can get chip kelly? You wont play anymore defense but scoring points wont be a problem. Les been in lsu for what, 10 years fridge? Thats a long time in college coaching land.

With that said we'll take him up at uconn.


----------



## racerglen

Nice save auto body Todd ! And that's some fine looking wood you've got..whatsit ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Todd.


----------



## jmartel

Sweet. Problem with the plane and we sat in dublin for an extra 2 hours. Missed the flight back to the US. Fun times.


----------



## ShaneA

We will take Les at MU too. If he can win us 9 games a year, honestly…I would be happy. Managing expectations, especially at the college level is tough.

I just always get worried for the higher profile programs when they start changing coaches. For every Nick Saban and Urban Myer out there…there are 10 Bo Pelinis, Ed Orgerons, John Blakes, and Turner Gills.

I am sure LSU will get a high profile guy, it is a good job. But, when the next guy looks at he knows 10 wins a yr, and a title isn't good enough. The bar is high, nothing wrong with that. Just intrigues me sometimes.


----------



## duckmilk

Bummer, how long will that delay you Jmart?

Todd, for a split second, I thought you were trying to tell us you buffed out that scrape with lumber you had sawn.

We're up to 7" of rain this morning. Not certain, but it might make it to your area Fridge.


----------



## jmartel

Had to sprint across heathrow and catch a bus to another terminal, then sprint across that terminal to get to a gate in time. Next flight is now to Vegas, then a 6 hour layover, and land in seattle at 1am. And now I have to take a taxi home because it's too late for the train/bus.


----------



## ToddJB

Welcome back JStateside.

Glenn, it's some walnut shop logs that were kicking around. The ends started splitting so I figured I better cut it up before all was lost.


----------



## bandit571

Just another day in my neighborhood?

Local cops were at one house, serving a warrant. On the porch of the house next door, a fellow was doing a weed deal to a 14 yr old….loud enough that the cops could overhear him, and out where they could see the exchange….
Cops pick up the kid…two bags of weed….cops chase the guy downhill on wet grass, and grab him after he slips in the muddy hill. He has two more of the same baggies, and a pocket full of the kids change.

Really, didn't he even bother to look around first? happened about a block to the south of my house…

The Newman family came from Ireland back in the late 1700s, settled first up aroud Finger lakes NY…...bought government land about 1820 or so, and moved to Ohio Terr. Established the first methodist Church in the area in 1822….Olive Chapel was later built on a corner of the Homestead. More and more, I think I would want to move back to Ireland…..


----------



## TheFridge

We don't expect championships. We expect to compete for them.

We expect the team to perform near the top of their ability week in and out. We expect our coach not to mismanage the offense and the game. Especially being paid what he is.

Everyone one assumes we are being unrealistic as fans but the problem is no one else besides an Lsu fan has watched how he has held the team back.

He's not an attack their weakness kind of coach. He's an "I'm goin to do what I'm going to do" kind of coach. Game planning is a joke. There is no plan.

Duck I could do without rain. Last 3 weekends have been rained out.


----------



## Mosquito

someone mention championships?

Were you talking conference like these ongoing 5 consecutive?









Or Division, like these ongoing 4 consecutive? 









On the hunt for a 5th division championship this year. 
I know you're talking FBS and this is FCS, but still Bison have an 8-3 record against FBS teams since jumping D1 FCS, and a 125-22 record overall in the FCS since they joined :-D


----------



## TheFridge

Couldn't do that without great coaching. Which we have lacked since 2008.

That is pretty good mos.


----------



## chrisstef

Ability to adapt is what les is missing. Saban went out and hired lane kiffen when his o got stale. 4 yards and a cloud of dust dont win college championships any more.

Cut our xmas tree this mornin and got er in the stand. Night out with some homies at pies n pints. Craft beer and apizza. Maybe a live band later. Over night at gramma n papas for squirt. Who knows, i might even get lucky.


----------



## racerglen

Do yoh wife think the same way Stef ?
After all, pizza n' craft beer could create an explosive situation.. just sayin'
;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Most likely, no. But thats standard. Holding off a fart or two only has to last a few minutes though.


----------



## TheFridge

Therein lies the prob stef, we've had a 3 coordinators since 2008 that all run the same inept offense minus 2013 when we had a zach mett, Odell beckham, Jarvis Landry and Jeremy hill and they still looked predictable at times.

Not to mention the 2013 bowl game against Clemson when all we had to do was get a first down to run the clock out and les calls for 3 passes? You have a running back that had 10-11 carries for 140-50 yards and you pass it 3 times then punt. Even Dabo Sweeney said that was a huge help at the end of the game.

A Pro style offense with a dual threat qb who is marginal throwing the ball. Since 2008.

Les is a square peg in a round hole kinda guy and hardly anyone sees that.

The amount of games won doesn't matter as much as the ability to adapt. Which he doesn't do.

Everybody who thinks LSUs is making a bad mistake hasn't had to sit through a les miles 13 games a year for 8 years.

Keeping his head above water isnt enough with the talent that we get.


----------



## ShaneA

Let me play the contrarian here Fridge. You may be right, he has room to grow( ok, you are right) However…

Is it the players "we" get. Or the players he gets?

Is 10 wins a yr just keeping one's head above water?

Who is out there that can do better?

Doesn't Les have the #1 recruiting class coming in? Will those guys stay? Only one way to go from #1.

I think your downside risk is way greater than the upside potential. Who do want to get the job?

College football is my favorite sport…by a mile. I agree Les is kind of a knucklehead…but most programs who feel the way you do end up taking a step, or two, back. And, I just like playing devil's advocate. Nebraska, USC, Florida, Texas were all in this boat within the last decade or so. Notre Dame has floundered with the same type of pressure. I guess my point is, be careful what you wish for…cause you might get it.


----------



## TheFridge

True Shane, but as a fan base we are just so frustrated we ALMOST don't care as long as he is gone.

Huge football fan too.

High school football is as big here as anywhere. Kids grow up wanting to play for Lsu. Maybe some want to play for miles only but i don't realistically think so. And if that's the risk then we are willing to pay the price.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope you get some leg Stef.

What I saw today:































































While I was standing on the sidewalk a guy on a motorcycle was making a lefthand turn from a cross street onto Lankershim Blvd. (the street I was on), passing directly by me.

He was revving up before the light changed and continued revving through his turn, as if to gather attention or muster nerve to perform some stunt.

Well, he garnered attention from me and others but his performance was nothing more than passing by at 40mph then 30 yards later laying it down and eating ********************.

I ran down to him as he popped up and hopped to the curb with a dangling foot from a leg obviously snapped 1/3 the way up the shin. A woman joined me from across the street and we eventually got him to stop moving.

As she called 911 I went over, got his bike up and rolled it out of the street. I turned it off and pulled his key out. When I got back to him I got his attention and let him know which zipper in his jacket I placed his key. I assured him that his bike wasn't that bad and that he was alright other than his leg. The sirens were close so I left him with the lady to wait for medics.

Something told me it would be inappropriate to take a picture of his snapped leg so I refrained, sorry.

The day ended in a savage cock block for your narrator….

Hope you had an eventful day or not; whichever suits you.


----------



## jmartel

Effing motorcyclists, amirite?

Just landed stateside. Now a long layover and late flight home. Just an additional 12 hours of flying because BA's plane broke in dublin this morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing of the sort; effing c-blockers. Welcome back JMoto.


----------



## Pezking7p

Was the motorcycle accident the clock lock or was it some other interference? Story time?

Either way I'm sorry to hear that you will be getting a full night's sleep tonight.

I'm starting to get pretty stir crazy at the in laws.


----------



## Tugboater78

Well fellas, back to the boat in the early AM, till the 10th, been busy with holiday activities and some shopping.. yay hate shopping, but couldnt pass up a few deals.










One of the deals.. i may be behind the times a bit. I finally upgraded from my 27" tv i have had since flat panel first came out and moved up to 43". Don't need any bigger. Sad thing is that i paid way less for new one than what i paid for old one.

See my bags packed up?

Thats all i have… hopefully can get back to finishing my bench. I see over in other thread that TOF will have his standing on its own legs soon.



























My stand looks good i think, sitting beside my chest. though i need to make some doors when i get back, so i can move most of my woodworki g books/mags out into shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No, the motorcycle was just an interesting diversion.

At the end of the tour I started talking to these two girls I had primed throughout the walk; touching base and building a little familiarity with them as the tour went on.

I naturally waited till the end of the event to engage them, as it's the most opportune time to continue to another venue should it work out. I was asking some mundane, although sincere, questions and some meatsack overhears me, walks over and stands in between the girls and I.

With breath that smelled like the ass of a dead and rotting elk he proceeds to ramble on at great length in order to assure I notice his superior intellect. The blob continued his blathering to the point one of the girls gets a call and they walk across the street and around the corner.

Now maybe he thought he was just being "nice" and providing the information that no asked him to provide but man what an oblivious oaf.

Obstacles, they make the going fun…


----------



## lateralus819

Well what a great weekend I had. My brother, my son and I took a trip out to Rochester, NY to see our grandparents.

My Grandpa is in ill health and my grandma is in a nursing home. Was great to see them both. Living 5 hours east of Rochester hasn't made it easy. Growing up I didnt get much of a relationship with them, Kind of sad to be getting to it so late in their lives. My grandfather loves to see all my woodworking photos though and chatting with me about it. He used to be a carpenter/woodworker. Back in the days when you did it for a living.

He let me go through a lot of them (Again) and pick what I wanted/needed. It was awesome to get to look at them myself this time to see what he actually had. I took a good portion the last time.

Scored a BUNCH of stuff. About 40 files, all brand new Nicholson made in U.S.A. A complete Stanley 78. Two block planes. A draw knife, a 2' adjustable square, a small 4" flat sided both sides square, tons of chisels (One stanley socket chisel) the rest are the handyman line, figure they can be beaters. A sargent saw vise, stanley saw set. Drill bit index. Another brace and the best part of it all was that box you see with acomplete set of auger bits. Still has part of the tag on the back although its hard to read.

All in all a lot of cool tools from my grandfather.


----------



## summerfi

Nice bunch of tools Lat. Being from your grandfather makes them extra special. That Wheeler Madden & Clemson is a super get.

So, remember the unclaimed money thing from a couple weeks ago? My claim was paid and it was more than I guessed…$93.51. I still have no idea what it was from.


----------



## lateralus819

Hey Bob- Thank you. I was so excited to get more tools from him.

The WMC saw Is I think a #25. Split nut. Very good shape. Will have to wait to get these all cleaned up as I have a few commissions going on. Will leave them in a tote inside to prohibit rust.

Looks like another chest is in order. Think I'm going to build a traditional full size this time. Not sure. I have no place to put these so it's essential now.

Also a newer Disston D-8 thats razor sharp.

Speaking of the "lost" money. I checked out NY comp troller site and my wife had $40 from the power company. Got the check last week. She has one more we have to do too. Thanks for teh heads up!


----------



## TheFridge

Great stuff lat.


----------



## TheFridge

What I'm gonna look at before my shower tonight.

Edit: got one of the bastards with a tape measure and a piece of scrap.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Nice Fridge. Alvin's harmonies will never be the same.

Good on Lat's Gpa.

Another crossing accident here. By some miracle, this dude will live. Job's givin me grey hair.

Tony's narratives were sublime.


----------



## TheFridge

I feel bad because I'm too lazy too skin him tonight… Ok. Not really. Bastards have chewed up the eaves on my shop.

Sounds not so awesome Red. Nothing like trying to beat a train to save five minutes.


----------



## 489tad

Tony I hate blobs like that.

Lat looks like a nice day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Lat! That is so cool.

You threw a tape measure at him Fridge? Followed by a piece if scrap? Haha! Were you cussing as you were doing it?

Uhhg, that really sucks Red. I am sorry man.


----------



## terryR

Tony, cool stuff! sorry about the girls…

Justin, love your cabinet so much, I'm copying it! Probably the milk paint, too.

Started a set of drawers to store tools since I cannot afford a vintage card catalogue. Gonna build multiple layers and stack 'em up! Ply carcase, pine moldings…then stack on top of Justin's base.










Gotta love vintage tools from Grandpa!!!

Fridge, put that smelly yard rat in the freezer overnight. Pull it out for 15 minutes when you're ready to skin him. Very easy! And get a skinny shop cat!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Looks sweet Tony, nice and quiet. Enjoy.


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of good stuff lol. Sorry bout the c-block t, sounds like a real bro. Did the leg dangler get ya queesy?

No resemblence between you n gramps lat lol. Lovin tgat youre keepin gramps gear in use.

Welcome back Blarneymart.

Sweat out a whole bunch of stout this mornin. Maybe a lil whiskey too. Had to remake one of the dining room picture frames. Brain farted one. Almost done. Pics later.

Go chiefs.


----------



## chrisstef

Contemplating quarter round at the baseboard / floor joint but aside from patching brad nail holes this project is a wrap.


----------



## theoldfart

Wow, Stef it came out great and I agree with quarter round.

BTW do I see a floor register as well as baseboard hydronic heat?


----------



## chrisstef

And befores


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks fart. Yea you got it right. Central air must have been an add on.


----------



## theoldfart

Good news is Stef you could add a split system heat pump the AC, cut down on the oil/gas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No queasiness Stef. That stuff does not bother me much. It affects me more so if it is an animal for some reason.

That came out beautifully; Mrs. Stef has a good eye. Well done man.


----------



## TheFridge

Nah tony, I scared it out with an extended tape measure the hit it with the scrap.


----------



## jmartel

Looks great, Stef. Major improvement over before.

I haven't seen many major injuries in person, but I was one of the first people on site to a car wreck in maine. Little S10 pickup drifted into oncoming lane where it got plowed over by a dually diesel pickup towing a 5th wheel camper. Didn't stand a chance. Guy was gone before we got to the truck. A couple other guys and I couldn't rip the door open to get him out so the FD got out the jaws of life when they showed up.


----------



## racerglen

Wonderful job Stef, really gives that formal look without overpowering .


----------



## ShaneA

Damn that is a huge improvement Stef. Huge…

If the qtr rnd isnt needed to cover any gaps, I would go without. Just one more place to catch dust and get scuffed up.


----------



## JayT

Dang stef, that dining room looks downright classy. Isn't that kind of out of place in a house that also includes you?


----------



## 489tad

Nice job Stef!
Giants suck. 
Nice aim Fridge.


----------



## ToddJB

Good work, Demo. That is a lot of percentages better.


----------



## bandit571

Trying out a new to me Brewski..

Yuengling India Pale Lager….....might be ab aquirred taste…..1/2 way through the first one…..needed salt and something for it to wash down…..Have #2 in the freezer atm…..

Bengals won….


----------



## terryR

+10 to the upgrade, Stef!


----------



## Tim457

Dang stef, that's looking good. Did you lay that floor too? I don't remember hearing about that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Contemplating quarter round at the baseboard / floor joint but aside from patching brad nail holes this project is a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Nice table, PicassoStef. Did you build that one? Looks somewhat reddish in color - nat'l mahogany type of wood, or stained / dyed to get it that way?


----------



## chrisstef

Well dang. Thanks guys.

Tim - nah i paid a couple guys to install tge flooring. I would have liked to but my back thanked me for forking out the cash.

Smitty - stained and dyed for sure. Not of my crafting for sure but its been a good table despite some little crumb catching grooves in it.

Jayt - yes. My wife only lets me in there when company is over. Still cant eat off the good dishes yet.


----------



## CL810

Yep, that is some fine work Stef.


----------



## Pezking7p

Kitchen looks great.

Tony, I would never do you that way.

Drinking since noon with my brother in law. Really feeling it right now. Go pats.


----------



## TheFridge

The drinks or you brother in law? Or a homogenous mixture of the two?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a solid maine thing to do pez. Way to embrace the local culture. Now repeat after me … "Ya cant get there from here". Id also champion for some squirrel huntin from the front porch at halftime.

Lol fridge. You know what they say. If ya cant keep it in your pants, keep it in the family.


----------



## jmartel

Too bad it's not January or else he could go out for some local pond hockey as well during halftime. I learned to ice skate on frozen ponds in Rhode Island when I was little. And then carried it over to Michigan when we moved.


----------



## theoldfart

All right Chandler, SCORE!


----------



## Pezking7p

Feeling the drinks but my BIL is pretty handsome so maybe I'm drunk on his beard.

"Can't get they-ah from he-yah"

I'm also a big fan of "one by each" or "side by each" but that's more New Hampshire.


----------



## jmartel

Lee Valley cyber Monday in 2 hours. I let the wife buy a few things without complaint in Ireland just so I can use it against her tonight. Hopefully there's something good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha Fridge! I hope you were wearing bib overalls while the fury was unleashed. You are first I've known to use tape measure as a hunting implement. You are all kinds wily, glad I'm on your side.

Thanks Pez. Always figured you for a good dude.
If the allure of the whiskers prove too much for you to resist, know that we will still love ya.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad Stef's wife has a good eye for design.

Hoping for some LV spokeys.

Remember back when that dude from Grace drivers promised us some shanks? Fibber.


----------



## TheFridge

> You are all kinds wily, glad I m on your side.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I can be devious. I'll take pics of the next one while I'm eating it. I hear another one scurrying around….

Edit: just throwing this out there pez… ...










FYI, it's on the short side. Just you wait…


----------



## jmartel

Damn, cyber monday isn't showing up yet on LV.


----------



## jmartel

I stand corrected. Grabbed a medium shoulder plane with PM-V11 iron. Now hopefully my parents and my MIL get me gift cards to Lee valley like I asked for and then I can get a rabbeting block plane as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice. Nothing I was in the market for. That's def the time to pick up a shooter….or shoulder planes.


----------



## jmartel

Tough loss for them. Don't care either way for the 2 teams. Thought this was funny on FB though.


----------



## summerfi

I'm not a Broncos or Patriots fan, but with a Montana boy at QB the Broncos could hardly fail.


----------



## Mosquito

Nothin' for me in the LV sale either. Oh well, better off keeping the cash in my pocket anyhow…


----------



## theoldfart

Nuts, Carolina's the only one left standing?

Whodathunk


----------



## bandit571

Tried out a shop tool today, might help save me back while I'm sawing dovetails?









Might be better on me boney,old arse than sitting on the tool chest…


----------



## Tugboater78

Lat, awesome tool porn

Terry, suck it up and make a real card catalog!

Dining area Lookin good stef!

Andy, good hunting

Lee valley sale jjst disappointed me, only things that i really wanted were sold out already..

Bandit i just use my sawbench atm, need a decent stool though.

Instead of letting us go back to our boat, which is atill tied to the companys landing, they sent us out to one of our oldest boats.. been a while since i have rode one of the boats that built this company.. 1800 hp single screw, shoving little beasts.. but uncomfortable as hell in living quarters..

Other than door beside me.. here is the galley.. biggest room on the boat, besides the engine room.









Hope the next 10 days go by quick…

Edit: lookin down into lower engine room..


----------



## yohanes

please check our company, we are selling woodworking product and woodworking machine ..
http://www.arifindo.com/product.html


----------



## Pezking7p

Cyber Monday deals suck.

Sad for the patriots  but happy for my panthers.

Woke up about 2:00 with the night sweats. Didn't boot but it was touch and go for a bit, lol.

Fridge, your whiskers are looking a little ginger. Do you have gingervitis?


----------



## terryR

I always forget about the LV sale…just bought supplies last week. Of course, looking at the list of sale items, I'm sooooo glad I didn't stay up past my bedtime of 8:00! Lots of crap, and thumbnails of sold out planes.

Engine room looks nice, Tug!

Anybody know the secret to making dados fast? Without a dado stack? Or RAS? I'd love to grab a dado stack, but don't want to dick with switching blades on my TS. Have a Ryobi (extra) TS, but the damn shaft on the motor is too short for a dado. I'm certainly getting quicker with chisel and routah plane!


----------



## Pezking7p

Terry. A lot of guys swear by an exact width dado jig and a router. Seems like it works but it's a little awkward to use because of clamps and positioning.

Changing blades takes no time at all, though. I can change to/from a dado stack in under 5 minutes, including plastic shims. Much more reliable than a router in my experience.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Dan. I've only put new blades in the TS, and it always seems to take me forever. Guess practice would help? Just like sharpening a chisel?

OK, I be grabbing a dado stack! Building these from now on…


----------



## AnthonyReed

It will be great to see your rendition of that Terry. Hurry up already.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, T, but I doubt it will be as nice as your photographic interpretation of our daily world!

that 2016 calendar ready yet?


----------



## jmartel

I'll voice an opinion contrary to Pez's. I prefer the router over the dado stack on the TS. Exact width dado jig for me always worked better. A little slower, but truly flat bottoms, perfect fit, etc. I just hate the noise and dust. I put on an apron, face shield, respirator, and ear muffs when I'm doing that. Plus, with the dado stack, the piece tends to ride up in the middle of the cut and give an arched bottom. But, everyone does it differently.

LV must not have had very many shooting planes. They were gone almost instantly last night.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, JRout! I always want to hear contrary opinions! 
We all shape the same wood differently, so I need to see other methods…
What's this exact width jig look like?


----------



## ShaneA

I agree with JDado. For small pieces or hardwood a dado stack is nice. However, the larger the piece…especially sheet goods, it will be the router and dado jig. They are just cleaner and flatter.


----------



## chrisstef

Or I can deal ya a sweet, vintage, #39 1/2 SW dado plane Terry.


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks, JRout! I always want to hear contrary opinions!
> We all shape the same wood differently, so I need to see other methods…
> What s this exact width jig look like?
> 
> - terryR


http://lumberjocks.com/thewoodwhisperer/blog/21254

Basically, one fixed section, and one moving leg. Then you use a router bit and a collet. Although if you are making a cabinet like that, I might add an indexing tab on the bottom section that registers on the workpiece. That would ensure that everything is the same distance.


----------



## terryR

Cool, Stef! I play better with hand tools! 

I'm constantly reminded that there are 2 types of things I don't know…

1-those things I already know that I know nothing about (heart surgery, oil painting);

2- things I don't even know exist (wood and sheet goods reacting differently to a router).

Please carry on….......


----------



## 7Footer

Dude, Stef. Dining room looks awesome.

Sorry about the $hit-breath c-blocker Tony…

Sweet jig Jmart, I been wanting to make one of those.

I am disappoint about the LV sale…. I was thinking there would be way more stuff, a couple planes I would've been interested in, but all of the LJ's went and swooped em up, lol.

Red has a man crush on the Brock Lobster…. For Those about to Brock…. Choppin' Brock Coli…

I think I made Thanksgiving break history… Went to the gym this morning, down 11 pounds in a week. And I didn't hold back on turkey day, not sure how I managed that…

Had a blast at the game on Saturday… Check out this guy Alex Hoff from Linfield College (where i went).... Dude is a beast, we are a D3 school and they are saying he may may have a shot at the NFL. He switches jerseys between possessions, 44 on O and 55 on D.. And if you guys wanna talk about winning, I know we're just a D3 school, but Linfield has had 60 straight winning seasons, plus a handful of Natty championships and countless division titles.. It's the longest streak at any level of college sport… Sportball!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work on the poundage shedding, big guy. Congrats man.


----------



## racerglen

Like the announcer said 7.."are you kidding me ?" Now that's a play..BTW nice team history/record !


----------



## chrisstef

That's a sick play 7. I was just reading up on that kid and he's got legit skill. Hopefully his size don't deter scouts from looking at him. 60 winning seasons and you've outscored opponents 443-31 this season. Geez. Congrats on the pound drop man, I need to get on that.

I think its time to drag home the hammer drill and the solid core doors ive got and make me a new work surface.


----------



## jmartel

I dropped about 4-5 lbs while in Ireland from walking all day every day. Unfortunately, it was the same 5 lbs I put on before I left. So no net gain/loss. Hopping back on the eating healthy/running train starting again today though. Want to be about 25lbs lighter by end of springtime. Once I hit that I'll be back to the normal BMI range and happy. Down about 30 lbs so far from my fattest this past summer.

11 lbs is pretty damn impressive though.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah right, he's a little undersized… White guy - high motor! lol. Yeah this weekend was the closest game all season, and they still won by 16. They've had 3 games this year that they've scored over 70, but those were def. the patsy's of the conference.

Thanks fellas! Honestly all I've done other than workout (and I'm def. no gym rat) is been trying to control my portions.. Hopefully now that I've gotten some results, I can keep it up, would be nice to drop a few more. Getting old, gotta stay light on my feet. Although being such a big dude I've always fluctuated a few pounds day to day.

edit: Down 30 since summer is impressive! Nice work JSheddage. I'd like to lose about 15-20 more myself.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What, you don't own a decent brace, Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Not one that drills concrete foundation wall Smitty . Since I haven't come across any cabinets yet I plan on attaching a ledger board to the concrete wall and resting the edge of the doors on that and either using the door off cuts or some tubafores as legs until I come up with 16' of base cabs. Or I get off my ass build some. Id really like to use some nice plywood for it if I do end up building them. 6-8 sheets of the good stuff is gonna cost.

6-3, 240, 4.66 in the 40 …. id venture to guess he's gonna get some invites. They got him at DE now right? Id think he'd fit better into the Mike LB role in the league. Gonna have to work on that hook n curl coverage. We had a kid at UConn who reminded me of your guy. Scott Lutrus. He was sideline to sideline. Think he played a year or 2 in the league.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, thought you were wimping out on drilling those doors. Lawl. Concrete is another story; I have a terrible track record of ruined bits and half-sunken anchors when it comes to that ish…


----------



## chrisstef

Join the club on that Smit, I'm forever snapping them off in the wall for some reason. I suck at tap-conning.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't believe that there is a product for drilling screws in concrete that is fool proof or that people exist that can skillfully do it every time. Fairytails, I say! Now, those powder actuated nail guns are the ish.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've managed to bugger a few of those too, Todd. Hit a rock and it's over. Just that simple.


----------



## Hammerthumb

When I worked in hardwood flooring, we had an Erico nailer for installing 3/4" plywood over concrete. It required a compressor that would run at 160psi. Some concrete mixes are so hard that the nailer would not work. Resorted to Tapcons. What a pain when you had to use 32 to 48 fasteners per sheet!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry, misspelled Aerico.


----------



## ShaneA

I thought I was the only one who screwed up the concrete anchors. All these years thinking I was the only one in the world without a clue, or the ability to make it work easily.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, I've buggered a couple of those nails as well, BUT it happens way less often in comparison to other methods I've tried, and you just hammer it over, move a couple inches over, and slam another one in, and they are super fun to use.


----------



## chrisstef

Concrete staples you say Paul. 160psi. Daaaang. Don't get your boot in the way of that bad mamma jamma.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Not staples Stef. The call them 144 pins. Model of the gun is Aerico 90.

http://www.etf-fastening.com/tools/aerico.asp


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah DE …. Would be really cool if he made it to the bigtime. We had a QB that transferred here in 2004 from Utah, dude broke his wrist and then your boy Alex Smith came in and took his job. We won the natty the year he transferred. lol. Then he got signed by the chargers in 2006, but I don't think he ever made it onto the field. But the most famous athlete to come out of Linfield, and he's born and raised in the same town, is Scott Brosius, I know all you baseball guys know him, he's the baseball coach now.

Gawd I hate drilling concrete, but it's a whole new ball game when ya break out the roto drill. If I dont have a hammer/roto drill, I am guaranteed to snap at least one per drill session.

Aerico looks hoss!


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty B … loved him at third for the yanks. Lutrus made it 3 years in the league, knee injury forced him out. Playing in some weird league now.

Gotcha Paul. That's a boss gun.

I get scared using the powder fasteners on foundation wall. Sometimes I just blow out a big ole concrete cookie. It sure would go a hell of a lot faster though. I think its worth a shot.


----------



## bandit571

Have driven thousands of them Blue screws…..did a lot of form work. Buy the box of them WITH the drill bit and the driver bit…...I have even used an old Quantum Pro cordless to drill and drive them…..someone else on the site had the generator and the Hilti Hammer drill…..

Find an air nozzle, or a squeeze bulb, and blow the dust out of the hole, before you sink the TapCon.

One other little trick: Drill the hole, clean it out. Cot a piece of "Form wire" the same length as a nail. Set the wire into the hole, then drive the nail. Used this to attach 2×4s to a concrete footer, so we could install the forms easier.


----------



## Tim457

This weekend I drilled 50 1/2" holes to set Red Head wedge anchors. Pretty hard to screw up and it would have to be for me. Rotory hammer drills are a heck of a tool.


----------



## racerglen

Our contractor used a Red Head system that punched threaded inserts when he did our railings for the basement stairs.
Sweet !


----------



## ToddJB

Can those be used in block, like what Stef is working with, Tim? I like the concept of those and have heard good things.


----------



## chrisstef

Love me some redheads. Those fuggers hold crazy weight. The guys routinely epoxy in those things to 2'x2' pieces of slab and chainfall it as it gets cut. Go gantry crain style and you can work above grade fairly easily without dumping it 10' to the floor below.

Cleaning out the holes (lol) might be my weakness bandit. Whatta ya use. Concrete dust in the kisser sucks.


----------



## Winters45

wow very nice


----------



## jmartel

> Love me some redheads.
> - chrisstef


Yeah, I was enjoying myself in Ireland because of that. Lots of pretty ginger girls.


----------



## bandit571

Stef: The Hilti drill I used had a rubber bulb thingy, stick the tube end of it down the hole, give the bulb a squeeze or two. Was meant for use with the Epoxy they put out, as well.

Yall just haven't lived until you are using a 90 pound Thor jack hammer on a column's pier, and hit a stirrup or a standee buried in there…..and you are standing on the pier.


----------



## TheFridge

Tapcons suck. Best ones I've found were just gold looking "masonry screws". Don't remember where the company got em but they've been the best I've used ever.

Yes pez. The carpet matches the curtains.


----------



## Tim457

> Can those be used in block, like what Stef is working with, Tim? I like the concept of those and have heard good things.
> 
> - ToddJB


No, it says they can't be used in block. I didn't realize that's what he had.

Hah, Fridge has been holding out being a ginger.


----------



## Pezking7p

We're going to have to start doing mandatory ginger inspections.


----------



## TheFridge

I've been dropping my gingerness for a long time, but it was usually after red said something about being a ginger. That was when I just lurked mainly.

I accept trades if really want to inspect my gingerness. Just ask Tuggles. I'm good for it.

Edit: as much as I don't like tapcons, they work well if you use the bit that comes with it and don't over tighten them. All else fails i do similar to what bandit says except I use splinters of wood or stranded wire which is readily available. For me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> We re going to have to start doing mandatory ginger inspections.
> 
> - Pezking7p


"Wanna see an elephant with a red afro?"

One of my best pickup lines back in the day. Worked like a charm.


----------



## TheFridge

I usually just put a roofie in their drink and skip the small talk…

Edit: just remember they work differently on different people. In other words. They don't work well on 250lb dudes.


----------



## bandit571

I guess I'd fail the inspection for Ginger-ness?









Silver Fox…maybe???


----------



## TheFridge

I see some ginger in the stash! Definitely in the club!


----------



## carguy460

I heard talk of redheads…I married one, can confirm most of the rumors are true…

So last time I dropped in, we discussed this:










I've got that figured out, should be posting completion soon…

Now I'm working on this:










Will be a tool chest soon, hopefully, but I'm seeking council regarding the skirts. How big are normal top/bottom skirts? I was thinking 6" on the bottom and about 4 for the dust seal/top skirt. Anyone have experience with this? The carcass is about 24×24x40…


----------



## bandit571

Mine were a bit on the narrow side…..









2" top…didn't need any on the bottom…


----------



## Tugboater78

Sitting here watching my coffeecup.. motion of this boat swirling it about… put a vid on FB but no idea how to share elsewhere..

8 more days…

Thinking of adding a dust skirt to my dutch chest lid, not sure how to go about it yet


----------



## terryR

Jason, my chest is about 24×24x40"; the lower skirt is about 5" tall; the upper dust seal is only 3". A coat of paint, and it's all good! LOL!


----------



## AnthonyReed

> "Wanna see an elephant with a red afro?"
> One of my best pickup lines back in the day. Worked like a charm. - BigRedKnothead


 - I kinda wanna see the ones that worked with, it would be fascinating.

I concur Jason, fire-patch chicks are rightly named.

Hang in there Tug.

It is not even winter yet and I am already hating it.


----------



## ToddJB

Ya'll should follow along with this ish

http://lumberjocks.com/bearkatwood/blog/71714#comment-2767394


----------



## jmartel

Going to go up to 50 deg this weekend. Need to get the last bits made and everything finish sanded so I can take advantage and paint the entertainment center. Probably will toss an oil filled heater in the garage early in the morning to warm it up for a few hours before starting. Should be able to get it warm enough.


----------



## TheFridge

That's my kind of dude that bearkat


----------



## ToddJB

Jopportunist, once you get the garage sealed up tight you should start your motorcycles up. The heat from the engines and exhaust will warm that place up in no time.


----------



## chrisstef

I echo Tony's statement. The only way that line works is if you've got a ether soaked rag in your pocket.

Bearcub in on some sh!t in that blog. Gonna be one badass wall o tools. Put that in your French cleat wall n smoke it Red lol.

Bandit, whats a guy gotta do to get you to smile? I could send Pez over with a case of Dew and a bottle of jergens if it'll help. Ill even have him rub the scent of a Corsair smoother on himself as foreplay. Don't worry Pez, youll enjoy it.

Tony - suck it up buttercup.


----------



## jmartel

Perfect. What could go wrong?


----------



## ToddJB

> Perfect. What could go wrong?
> 
> - jmartel


Absolutely nothing that I can think of. The world will just be setting itself right once again.


----------



## carguy460

Bandit, I really like your tool chest with the frame and panel look, the legs keep it off the potentially wet floor too…

Terry, thanks for the dims of your skirt…yours is one I've been looking at wondering the proportions…

Mine will need lots of paint, since I went rogue and slapped it together from plywood…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ dims of terrys skirt. (Just long enough to keep the clowns wig at bay)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Terry Two Beards.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn.

Hahaha.


----------



## walden

Never a dull moment…

Todd: That is pretty cool. I would probably do that with a draw knife and a couple carving chisels to keep it "cordless".

Don't worry Jsuffocate, the ginger in Todd will settle down soon. Just stay out of the garage until then.


----------



## TheFridge

4 day weekend, 1 early baby to the doctor day, and 1 rain out and I'm gettin stuff done finally.

Walnut planed and acclimating










My favorite piece. May be some good saw handle material.










Finally put a bottom on my bench out of scraps. Just sits in there loose. Not goin anywhere. 









Anti racker installed. Just a 1/2" nut and washer counter sunk in the block. But drill to 1/2", same as brass rod, and tapped wit 1/4" hole on flat. A little cockeyed but what's done is done. For now…










The handle for said racker. Gonna embed a 1/4" bolt in what I was told is rosewood. Looks it but have never seen rosewood that isn't a tote. Then I'm gonna inlay this odd round brass dome deal over the bolt when the handles done.










Productive week.





































Got some scraps from a guy who made ukuleles. Said it was a type rosewood. Not real sure. Any guesses?

Edit: Honduran I think.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaha, Terry Two Beards…

Holy crap Todd, thanks for posting that link…. Bearkat, awesome.

Idk Tony, them bible belt girls that Red swooned in college might be just the type to fall for the red afro. lol

I've got a ginger beard for some reason, that's the only red hair I have… Can't wait to shave my face tonight!


----------



## bandit571

Ginger Beard from Blood wings?


----------



## chrisstef

Post the ginger beard!

One thing about guys with bald heads and beards that's baffled me …. where do you stop the beard and start the bald head? Right around the ear node? Bottom of the lobe? I imagine its like a reverse sideburn.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, being a glasses wearer the break for me is the arm of the spectacles. Though I am far from bald, I have spent most of my bearded life with a buzzed head.

Very productive weekend, Fridge. I like the anit-rack set up. Clever.

Got some work done on the shoe rack this weekend. Need to switch to the phone to post pics.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, what is the device on the floor, is that some sort of over arm router set up?


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. Router rigged onto a benchtop drill press column with a cross silde table below it. Boss owns storage units and someone left it and some other stuff so I snagged it up. Never used it because of the HF router.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't know about the router device Todd but that right there…:









... is his deer huntin' miter gauge.


----------



## ToddJB

I actually am going to be building something like this in the near future. I need a makeshift mill for making a couple of specialty shanks for carbon lathe tools.


----------



## ToddJB

A progresion of the evening


----------



## 7Footer

I'll post a before and after tonight when I shave…. Lol, my beard isn't that strong though, don't get too excited.. Funny you mention that though about the where the dome hair ends and the facial hair begins… Similar to Todd but no glasses, but I usually make the line about where the top of the ear connects to your dome-piece, I've almost always had short hair though… I was reading my 'bathroom minutes' thing that comes with my dollar shave club ish every month and there was a diagram on where the proper lines go, it was kinda interesting..

Strong work Fridge! Nice nut, errrr Walnut.

Jealous of them parallel clamps Todd… kinda kicking myself for not buying a couple of the bessy's on sale at woodcraft over the weekend.

Any of you guys built or have a jig to cut glass bottles?


----------



## ToddJB

7 - http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/step/0,,20637631,00.html


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dollar shave club? Do you wet shave?

Why is that shave line (top of ear attachment point) being treated as arbitrary? I thought that was it unless you were going for 'burns or 'chops. Pretty sure that is what pops taught me.


----------



## ToddJB

Opinion poll.

This is the rough design I've landed on for the sides of the rack.

3 pegs or 4?










My only logistical concern is the shelves will be about 6" a part. May be too close to have pegs over top of each other.


----------



## AnthonyReed

4 looks busy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

T- that line would never work for you. You have the chrome dome. I have luscious amber waves.

Bearkat possesses the skillz.

Todd, I vote 3.


----------



## 7Footer

+1 Tony Bologna and BigRedAfro, 3…...

Thanks Todd..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I didn't say it was a good style for me, just that it's where the division between the dome/beard lies.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, your bench your beard and your unisaw. I'd say your a man after mine own heart.

7, it is walnut.

Tony, I've killed with less…

Edit:And don't let me make it to the door… 2 machetes an axe and a ww2 brinze hard at divers knife that will also function as a raping utensil for people that try to burgle.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that thing I was reading was about chops, mustaches and stuff…. Idk much about the do's and don'ts of facial hair.  I normally keep my lettuce tight, shave about once a week, but let it go for november cuz i didn't want to look like Kimbo Slice….


----------



## 7Footer

Unjammy.

No I don't wet shave Tony….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn, I use a double edge safety razor and cream and was wondering if the the brush and soap made a difference.

Fridge I know not to mess with a man that quotes Patty Smyth, no need to brandish weapons.


----------



## 7Footer

Burgle… ha! Gerber headquarters is like 5 minutes away from my house.

Doube edge safety razor, is that like the style that the dude from Pawn Stars sells? All I know is that DSC has hands down the best product I've ever used. I use to use a foaming gel, then went to a regular foam, and then one day I decided to try Dr. Carvers Shave Butter, and it changed my life. It's fugging amazing, shave butter followed by Dr. Carvers Miracle Repair Serum makes it pleasurable to shave.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes that style.

Agreed the cream vs. foam or gel is worlds better for me. That is what piqued my curiosity about the brush/soap combo, wondered if it was another level there again.

I'll have to check out the Serum.


----------



## 7Footer

You should ask Santa for some, christmas is right around the corner…. It's crazy though, I went and got a straight razor shave a few months ago, and it wasn't quite what I was expecting, I can shave a hell of a lot better myself, but I understand its hard for a barber who isn't familiar with everyone's facial patterns…

Ginger face.!


----------



## ToddJB

Not only that, but if the barber tried to get close and cut you, he'd be on the hook. I've had one hot shave and the experence was awesome, but the shave was for the shytter.


----------



## 7Footer

Me too, exactly how mine was. Super cool place, old vintage hoss barber chairs, free booze, hip hop music and some cool people, but not a great shave… 
Dope chairs


----------



## TheFridge

Racker in action.


----------



## jmartel

I use a DE Safety razor, soap and a brush. Works fine for me. Super cheap, too. I bought a 100 blade variety pack that will probably last me 8 or 9 years. I only shave about once or twice a week so a blade easily lasts me over a month.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, I went back and read your description on your anti-rack, and I'm pretty confident I don't understand how it works. Does the lever just put side pressure on your brass rod?

And are you wearing pants in the last pic, because I swear that's man thigh?


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, like this. Bolt threaded into the side of the nut and the bolt is epoxied into the handle. Works better than I could've imagined.









No I was not.


----------



## CL810

I switched to shaving oils from Old Post Road Oils. Best shave I've ever had.


----------



## ToddJB

Got it. That makes total sense - super cool. I hope the no pants is just prepping for your Bondo.


----------



## bandit571

have the glue up in the clamps..









Including a long pipe clamp to pull things square @ 30-1/2" on each diagonal.

This is the table's base, and it is sitting on the table's top…needed something flat to reference off of…

Not sure IF these are SW Stanley Parts, but









they are each stamped with Stanley on them….needed a bracket to reinforce the corners, and NOT show up like a sore thunb..









They might even match the Walnut….maybe.


----------



## racerglen

Bandit you're getting like DonW when it comes to cranking things out, nice run on this one. Just keep that do rag out of the glue ;-)


----------



## 7Footer

Hahaha, I was wondering the same thing Todd… fuggin Fridge, lol.

Go git sum Bandito!


----------



## DanKrager

Have any of you shaving bums ever seen a double edged razor blade sharpener? I'm gonna dig that thing out again because now I have the micro-chromium rouge that puts scalpel edges on my cutting tools and I bet I could get the blades a LOT sharper than I've ever done before. It is in storage because I couldn't get the blades shaving sharp.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I only jest about my pick up lines. I know its hard to believe with my rugged good looks, but I wasn't much of a playah.

8ft Balsam Fir. Little full, lotta sap.










4 day weekend coming up. Gonna do some sculpted chair seats. Prepare to be amazed.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn. I need to step up my shaving game. The mach 3 and the gel are making me feel inferior. I dislike shaving. Make me like it. Talk metro to me.

You gott see an italian for a proper barber shave. Preferably named edgidio. And about 86 years old. He'll shave the ginger outta you red beards.

Damn bandit. Doin work. Whats your finish gonna be?

If itll help red ill dip my butt cheeks in a bit of water and sit on the chairs so you can trace it for the perfect groove. Im that kinda helper.


----------



## summerfi

Real men don't use razors.


----------



## TheFridge

Call me a women


----------



## widdle

good call on the blog Toddjb..Those cutters on the grinder are aggressive and smooth, i have a the blue one.24 to 50 grit disc work well to, they'll bend in better than you would think..


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn busy day in the SOTS. Ginger unrest, shavers anonymous, and a complete shot of fridge's ******************************-tighty-clad package.

I use a vibrating mach 3 and this Nivea cream. The vibrations and cream are the shizzzz.










I usually shave monday, wednesday, and friday. If I go much longer than 2 days, shaving starts to really hurt. If these other things are that much better, I will happily try. It would be easy to get sucked into the shaving fanatic thing. Any of you guys ever wandered into the art of shaving? Place is scary expensive but their marketing is great.

What was the Bessy deal on clamps? I got jet 24" for $25, but I'm open for better deals.

So I went to the shop to do some fiddling around tonight. Sharpened my #7 iron, put it back in and set the blade…but as I'm trying to advance the blade I feel something pop, then the screw went loose. Upon closer inspection the tab that moves the blade back and forth popped out of the chip breaker. No amount of fiddling with it would allow me to advance the blade so that it made a cut. The blade certainly isn't short, and now the little tab is losing brass shavings. I gave up and decided to call LN tomorrow. Kinda sad


----------



## widdle

Sorry, Im geen…Like red..


----------



## widdle

^ Green I meant…( Red) ..Nice racker undie guy…


----------



## bandit571

Shave??? What is this "Shave" you all are talking about?

Well…back when I HAD to shave ( I hate beard nets) it was a single edge disposable, a bar of shave soap and a brush, and lots of hot water. No loger have to wear the beardnets,,,,beard is growing nicely.

Stef: Finish on the table? Maybe a 50/50 blend of BLO and Varnish? Now, IF the back would just settle down for a day or two…..

I did once have a "K-Bar" ( fellow I knew made it from a leaf spring) that was sharp enough to shave. Not sure where it is nowadays…..


----------



## TheFridge

Just wait for the bondo. I might go full tranny.

Real men have beards. And sons born with beards. The proudest day of my life. That's my boy!










Edit: love some kabars. Have a matte black one in my truck and kabar hardhat divers knife in my shop.


----------



## racerglen

@DanK My camera just died, but I have a Goodrich hone for razor blades that was my grandfathers. It's about 2"long by an inch and a half (in the original but battered box) It's a very shallow V block, the instructions say to put the blade with the centre in the base of the V, press lightly and make 5 passes a side, then strop on the palm of your hand.
I have no real idea of the vintage but the Goodrich Grinding Wheel Co. said at the time they'd been making barber hones for over 50 years, Grandpa paid 50 cents for it.. It actually did renew blades to as good or better than new when I was using the double blade..now it's a cordless Phillips triple header for daily, Mach 3 thing for going out.
A simple wood V block charged with your sharpening compound should do you good !


----------



## chrisstef

So what do you guys use for DE safety razors? Sweet mother of jeebus there's a lot out there. Wifey was asking me what to get for xmas and with my new inferiority complex about shaving I may jump into the fray here. I figure an entry level around $50 would be a cool gift.


----------



## Tim457

I will say the blades make a big difference. I got a cheap variety pack and there was a clear difference from disposable razors, but the better ones were much better. So I ordered Feather blades from Amazon since those were mentioned most often as the best blades. They are very impressive and do make a big difference. The badger hair brush seems to work well too. I got a cheap razor handle. It's possible a higher quality razor handle would be better, but I've never bothered to try. Something like this one, but cheaper: http://www.amazon.com/Merkur-Heavy-Double-Razor-Included/dp/B000QYEK88
I also tried a sample of some L'Occitane aftershave, and it was awesome, but not worth it to me. I'm going to pick up the Old Post Road Oil or the Dr. Carvers aftershave and see how those do. Thanks for the tips guys.

Cute kid Fridge


----------



## ShaneA

I thought all real woodworkers had beards and flannel shirts? I think you guys are slipping


----------



## jmartel

Stef, this is the one I use. Simple, but works well. Of course, I've never used any other DE razor so I can't compare it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NL0T1G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00

Got this sample pack:

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Safety-Razor-Blade-Variety/dp/B0038KA5RC/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1449069599&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=double+edge+razor+blades+pack

Brush:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003WR3QSG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00

Soap:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00837YY18?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00

So, about $70 all in? That's like what? 2 extra cartridges for a normal razor? I've gone through one thing of soap and just started a new one not too long ago. Still most of the blades left.

Shane, no one likes a neckbeard. So I shave mine off. Can't really grow a good one.


----------



## chrisstef

That's just below the waist line Shane.

Thanks for the info jmart. Much appreciated.


----------



## terryR

No reason to waste money on razors here! I haven't shaved in a decade! LOL!










I sometimes trim the beard, but living out in the woods makes it easy to just let it grow…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't see Fridge's referenced skin tease shot. Full tranny is going to elicit a rumbling from Bhog, he LOVES the trannies.

If you are skipping days shaving, that is one place the safety razor excels. As I understand (and have experienced) it, is that the pain/pulling from shaving after the beard has some growth is caused by the grabbing and clogging of the multi-bladed razors. That does not happen with the DE safety razor with a quality blade; to that I can attest.

The blade selection takes a little vetting but is important. My beard grows fast and I need to shave daily; I like the Feather blades for my face but am not completely sold on them for my dome, I am going to try the Wilkinson blade and see if they fit the bill there. It is best to buy a variety pack and test them out due to it being a subjective mix of blade sharpness vs. skin sensitivity; as a blade can be too sharp and cause rash just as a blade too dull can do. Blades have different degrees of sharpness and sharpest is not always better.

The handle is less important to a degree (I use a vintage Star brand given to me by my uncle) and have used an Edwin Jagger and liked it very much, though it felt a bit more bulky than the one I use now. This Merkur is a good choice as well. Either will suit you to start with Stef.

The learning curve is not ridiculous but will require more attention and intent than the typical dragging of the Gillette across the face. But not being a supporter of the asinine "let's just add another blade" mentality of the two major razor companies is a big bonus in my eyes.

The buy-in versus the saving is almost a wash in the first year but thereafter the savings will show. That is not as much as issue with me as I am more a fire-for-effect mindset so the financial aspect is more marginal in my view.

That being said though, I don't like being wasteful. So that leaves me wondering if the $50 minimal buy-in for the brush is really that much better than results with cream to warrant the investment of time and cash.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, you gotta get you a hillbilly hat and some overalls and then you'd look right at home there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I agree Bob. Do it Terry.


----------



## chrisstef

Well now that is one hell of a response sir. Ill be delving into the information provided shortly.

I'm not an everyday shaver. Typically every 3rd day. Ive also got a sweet goatee to work around. The top of the chin crease is a tricky lil spot so I don't want somethin too clunky and big. I agree on 12 blades is better and I'm not into the one that shakes and vibrates. I'm shaving, not tickling the little man in the boat here. Not one to typically get razor burn, my mugg is well worn.


----------



## ToddJB

> Racker in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge


Tony, look at the reflection in the knob. (I'm sure you've heard that before)


----------



## AnthonyReed

In comparison to the Mach 3, neither of the razors I suggested will feel clunky. The single blade is a much more exact instrument to wield once you perfect your technique. For instance under the nose is a pain with the multi blades to the point they had to make a single blade on the backside of the cartridge for trimming/tight areas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah!!! Thanks Todd.


----------



## TheFridge

Hahahaha

What are razors?

Edit: tony, you should thanking me 

Think I'm gonna go for the standard bondo. Don't think anyone wants to see a fridge tranny or my balls in a vise. I mean, there are children about.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gratitude to you for you fulfilling your exhibitionist rub seems a bit gratuitous to me but if you need it so you can finish then, thanks for the tidy-white shot Fridge.

"… in a vise" man that went off the rails rather abruptly. Get it all out Fridge, that angst isn't going to subside till you do.


----------



## 7Footer

The reflection in the knob… Fulfilling your exhibitionist rub….. Some solid lolz there.

I'm about the same frequency Stef. I get the $6/month blade from DSC, it's not clunky, and I have so many blades I could use a new one every time I shaved, but I usually change the blade every 2 or 3 shaves, but their shave butter and repair serum are fantastic. Someday I might try that DE razor though, it does look like you could be super precise with it.

Movember Creeper


----------



## ToddJB

Still haven't got the camera fixed, huh, 7?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Every. Single. One. ... of those shots would fit seamlessly on the back cover of a Village People album.

Nice work brother.


----------



## chrisstef

The Nuge is a righteous look 7. Solid follow through on the movember pics.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol. Nope, still broke, Todd…


----------



## ToddJB

Good job Comcast










Bob and John, looks like you guys are fine.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, Walden is selling his cement mixer if anyone is interested. He called me over to take pics last night - I didn't feel very comfortable about it

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5341547216.html


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa … Comcast is really down like that? Wait … I'm on Comcast internet at the office.










Also, wtf cement mixer guy?


----------



## 7Footer

You never fire up the mixer in the living room while going shirtless Stef?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, things are looking way better now. Here is the tracker:

http://downdetector.com/status/comcast-xfinity/map/


----------



## ToddJB

The second pic is when I knew that though I may not be comfortable, I do trust this guy.


----------



## chrisstef

Only the kitchaid 7'. I like to put the beaters in the batter and just flip it on high. That way I get a good batter splatter across the chest.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's some hot action you were recording there Todd. I respect your fortitude to finish the shoot.


----------



## theoldfart

No Comcast issue here, yet!


----------



## bandit571

just a PIP for now..









Debating on using the router to do a few edges…..it will need some sort of finish….when I go out and buy some..

MIGHT be a blog coming up, IF there is any interest around these here parts…


----------



## walden

Haha. Thanks Todd. I like to be called marshmallow…


----------



## walden

I found this Stanley USA No.12 square at my local Restore today. Paid $1. It's straight and exactly 90 degrees.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh great. Now you two have pet names for each other.


----------



## walden

> I like to put the beaters in the batter and just flip it on high. That way I get a good batter splatter across the chest.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sounds like a new signature line for someone…


----------



## Pezking7p

That was a whole lot of info on razors. Intradasting.

Stef called my vibrating razor a froo froo lady toy. I has a sad.


----------



## TheFridge

No one saw my undies on work bench smack down. Guess I'm gonna have to post a full frontal bondo to get their attention.

It actually made me sad. All that for no recognition. I feel like a piece of meat.


----------



## jmartel

You could always start the trend of the goat pose.


----------



## TheFridge

You'll have to show me first since I do not know what that is.


----------



## yuridichesky

> No one saw my undies on work bench smack down.
> ...
> - TheFridge


Oh no, we did. We're just nice guys though it was pretty hard not to comment "bolt and nuts" or something


----------



## jmartel

> You ll have to show me first since I do not know what that is.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## Tugboater78

Gilette goodnews and just enough water to rinse out the blades, who needs all those fancy gels and oils?....


----------



## terryR

Yo, Mr. Terry, sorry 'bout all those chickens, bro. But they been ragging me bad the past few weeks…all day and night with that foul crap. "Beasty-boy, what ya gonna do big boy? You want some of this? Come on over that fence if you so bad Beadty-boy!"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> No one saw my undies on work bench smack down. Guess I m gonna have to post a full frontal bondo to get their attention.
> 
> It actually made me sad. All that for no recognition. I feel like a piece of meat.
> 
> - TheFridge


Intentional or not, it was a fulll belly laugh here. Well done.

Up before 6 on my day off. Think I'm excited to get out in the shop?


----------



## chrisstef

You don't taunt a beastie boy. Not MCA, not Mike D, not Ad-Rock and definitely not farm-dog. Chickens had it comin.

Rojo's got a little shop chub goin on. Good for you buddy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Goat is righteous.

Right on Red.

Hi pooch! <pat>


----------



## terryR

Beast was very snuggly yesterday. I wish there was a truck or something in that photo above for scale!

'nother turned box…Chinese Elm and Coco…


----------



## 489tad

Razors and Nut videos, not to sure how I feel about this?


----------



## AnthonyReed

For your wife's sake you should keep it tidy Dan.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Terry. I can't imagine you have any trouble selling those boxes when you want?



> Razors and Nut videos, not to sure how I feel about this?
> 
> - 489tad


True story about my bud for a morning laugh. Before I got the big snip, he cautioned me profusely to let the Doc/nurse do the shaving. Evidently my buddy did the shaving himself. Said he nicked himself up so bad the Doc left the room because he was laughing so hard when he saw it…...then came the iodine burning sensation. Doh!

Blankage:


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Red. Not selling anymore…stuff is building up!

Def let the nurse shave yer stuff! LOL! That was my task when I was a student nurse working in a small hospital. Cannot tell you how many men were glad to see my face when I showed up with a shaving kit!

Hmmm…maybe that's why I quit shaving? LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ummm what? Shaving is that difficult? This might explain some things….

Stunning box Terry, sorry for your luck.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, dang beautiful, Sir.

Red, question: when you do glue up like this how do you clean up squeeze out? I know wiping right away is a no-no, but I haven't come up with an effective way to get squeeze out off both sides that doesn't create a mess or isn't a hassle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd, depends. I didn't care about wiping the squeeze out on these chair seats because I will be removing so much material that it won't matter. In case where it will matter, I just try to use the correct amount of glue. Then, I plane or scrap off the excess. Got a nice SW handle scraper thingy for that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

And I'm totally willing to admit Tony is better at shaving scrotums.


----------



## ToddJB

> I just try to use the correct amount of glue.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


"I just do it right - so I don't really have to deal with it"

Ha. The scraper thingy - I have one of those, I'll try it next time, cause I do not use the right amount of glue - ever.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not a pro like Terry but my own is well manicured. You'd send the woman to the forest and wonder why she's not eager to return?


----------



## chrisstef

Try the tennis ball technique for shaving. Just enough cold water to do the trick.


----------



## terryR

uh-oh, why is wiping excess glue right away bad?


----------



## 7Footer

One thing I know is that the ladies appreciate a nicely shorn sack over a hairy one… *#Manscape*

"I just do it right - so I don't really have to deal with it" …... pretty much! hahahah


----------



## woodcox

Nice box Terry.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, the wipe seals the grain, so your finish doesn't take the same in those areas. I run into this on the lathe all the time, when I need to add CA glue for little this's and that's.


----------



## terryR

Ahhh.yes I've noticed that with CA and the lathe. I usually just finish the piece with CA glue if there's any on the surface.

Haven't built anything furniture-like that received finish yet…but will stop wiping excess glue…


----------



## terryR

> Nice box Terry.
> 
> - woodcox


Thanks, guys. I should've said I stopped vending instead of just not selling anything.


----------



## ShaneA

RE: squeeze out…If you remove the glue in is gelatin stage (about 20-40 mins) depending on temps, you can peel it away quickly and easily with a chisel. Let it cure all the way and it becomes way more difficult. You just want it to be a little more than the skinned over stage.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ This man speaks truth!


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah forgot to comment. Terry your box is beautiful.

Good to know about not wiping off the excess, I'm guilty of that too… I been getting a little better about not using too much, but can't seem to get it just right.

Lost the championship in our city league bball playoffs last night, I really thought we're were gonna be able to win 2x in one year… We throttled the first team by 30, and had the 2nd game in control until the other team started torching the net with 3's in the 2nd half… Was a good game, we only lost by 4, but should've won… And just may have, the other team was keeping score and screwed up when they subbed out one of their players, the sub went out and started adding baskets to the wrong score, they got the home/guest screwed up and it was too late by the time we someone caught it and the game was so close the refs hadn't noticed either wouldn't change it. We were suppose to be up 3 and it said we were down 3.. really frustrating, the other team didn't do it on purpose but man, brutal….


----------



## ToddJB

I think my biggest issues is a don't trust the glue, or the clamps, or myself yet. So I slather on the glue, leave it clamped all night, and deal with the dried crusted lumps later. I need to be brave like you Shane.


----------



## chrisstef

I like a putty knife or playing cards to remove glue. Cards for the wet stuff, putty knife for the semi dry and a knicked up 220 block for the chunkers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry 7.

You too Todd.


----------



## Tim457

> The blade selection takes a little vetting but is important. My beard grows fast and I need to shave daily; I like the Feather blades for my face but am not completely sold on them for my dome, I am going to try the Wilkinson blade and see if they fit the bill there. It is best to buy a variety pack and test them out due to it being a subjective mix of blade sharpness vs. skin sensitivity; as a blade can be too sharp and cause rash just as a blade too dull can do. Blades have different degrees of sharpness and sharpest is not always better.
> - AnthonyReed


True that. The Wilkinson Classics were much better than the plain Wilkinsons for me. Not as sharp as the Feathers and quite smooth. There's a good chance one or other of the Wilkinson's will be better for your dome than the Feathers.

So close 7. 2nd is pretty good.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks red and yuri, I feel appreciated.

I've pulled the goat out in my younger days. NBD. Don't know how it would fly on LJs.

I shaved my body from the neck down once in 8th grade. I do not suggest it. 2 weeks of nonstop itching


----------



## ToddJB

> I shaved my body from the neck down once in 8th grade. I do not suggest it. 2 weeks of nonstop itching
> 
> - TheFridge


Same. Only it was 10th grade. I, as well, advise against it.


----------



## racerglen

Then there's FREE !








Picked this up on the weekly brew run today, even though I didn't buy any Rickards beer










As usual fuzzy pic but 4 blade razor with the company logo, "mustash" comb and shaving cream


----------



## 7Footer

lol Todd & Fridge.

Nice little kit there Glen…

Any recommendations on a starter kit of leather tools?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Tim, I appreciate the insight. If you happen to delve further into the brush/soap arena please share your opinions on its nuances.

That grow in had to be horrific… haha that you got that bored.


----------



## racerglen

Happy with the freebie, promotional for "Movember" that has now passed, November was Prostate Cancer awareness month, (and yes I'm all too aware..) if it's not south of the 49th, it involves growing a 'stash, or shaving what you've got and growing anew as a fundraiser.

Also scored with an absentee bid at auction today, it'll be a donation to my local drag strip, a Craftsman roller chest to go with a top unit picked up a month back.. this one under 30 bucks..now to train the crew to use the things..;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Glen!


----------



## chrisstef

Dang a full body shave … no thanks. Id feel the need to roll in talcum powder daily after that.

7 - if you wanna get into leather work a guy I do some work with is pretty crafty with that stuff. I could ask him some recommendations for a starter kit or whatever. Last time I emailed with him he suggested this guy to get your learn on …. 



 . I don't think I watched it so it may be some bearded gonzo porn, he's kind of a backwoodsy dude.


----------



## bandit571

Back in 2011, getting ready for a Quad Four Bypass…..Everything from the "Stache" down got shaved. Two nurses stood me up in the middle of a sheet they had put on the floor. They only nicked me once, ....right on the sac, of course. At least it made taking off the bandages later a wee bit easier..no hair to pull out…

Grow back? Had other pains to worry about back then…...


----------



## 7Footer

Nice, thanks Stef… i saw a couple vids by that guy in my searchings but hadn't watched any bcuz they're all like a hour and a half long. But man that guy does some pimp leather work.. If you think if asking him sure, but I'm not trying to make any saddles or anything, I think just a couple punches and the standard shaping tools and I'd be set….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tandy Leather shops usually have basic/primer classes going all the time… might be able to go and get a summary there.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah i was bee-boppin around their website…. The old guy in their youtube vids is funny.


----------



## shampeon

This is fantastic. I come back after a year or so and we're apparently all about scrote shaving.

Got myself fixed last summer. Shaving wasn't bad, it was the "kicked in the nuts, profoundly" feeling for the next 11 days that I wasn't very fond of.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Ian, welcome back man.


----------



## bandit571

First coat is on the project..









Letting it dry, and then see IF it will need a second coat….









Not too hateful??


----------



## racerglen

Not Hateful at all Bandit ! Looking very refined.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good bandit. Lookin good.

11 days. Damn. Sometimes im happy i shoot cheerios.


----------



## racerglen

Ian, picked up one of my boys (adult & married..) after his fix a couple of weeks ago, dropped him at home while his wife was at work.. got home, my wife says what're you grinning at ? I remember your bow legged walk…


----------



## jmartel

Finished installing trim on the murphy bed tonight. Tomorrow is doing hardware install and assembling everything. Then sanding/puttying all the holes on saturday, and painting sunday. Delivery is scheduled for next saturday. No photos because phone died while streaming music.


----------



## 489tad

JGetRdone.


----------



## TheFridge

Put me in coach. I'm ready to play.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn skippy youre ready to play fridge. Noice!


----------



## 489tad

Pretty boss R


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Time to get those Xma cards out boys….


----------



## AnthonyReed

JExcuses.

Hell yeah, nice Fridge.

That is a hell of a thing Red.

Friday boys. Friday.


----------



## walden

Nice Fridge!

Thanks Red. My eyes are burned forever.

Friday it is Tony!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who thought that pic was a good idea?? Oh, my.

Fridge, very nice on those narrow pins! Very. Nice.


----------



## theoldfart

What's a Friday?


----------



## CL810

#5 Saturday.



> What s a Friday?
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## 489tad

> Pretty boss R
> 
> - 489tad


Should have been Pretty boss Fridge. no idea what happened there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it Kev.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan's drunk again….


----------



## walden

> Dan s drunk again….
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It is Friday…


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Tony. Took photos on my way out the door this morning.


















Will get photos of everything put together tonight.


----------



## terryR

Wow, JCope, those look very clean!

And impressive DT's, Fridge. Maple?

I feel sorry for the kids in that photo…Mom and Pop look pretty happy!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good JMoney.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, those DT's are looking good man. Tight like a tiger.

"JCope" is right, great job man.

I see nothing wrong with that family photo, Red - Prude


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Found Pez's Senior Xmas card too….


----------



## chrisstef

I hate people today.

You should have at least taken back your underpants and your little brothers tshirt before letting pez have that picture taken red.


----------



## 7Footer

JCope for sure, impressive man.

Fridge, DT's look great, maeng.

At least it's Fri-dilla Stef!

If it helps, I forgot to put underwear and socks in my gym bag when I got it ready last night… Hit the gym this morning and didn't have time to run back home. At least I remembered pants… Found an emergency pair of socks in my car, but no emergency undies..


----------



## jmartel

7freeball.

First time I've ever done mitered crown molding, and only the second time I've made cove molding. Used an online calculator to figure out the bevel/miter angles and it was close enough. There's a couple small gaps, but it will fill in with bondo nicely. Making the cove molding on the TS is super easy though. Got a big tub of bondo ready to go for tomorrow.


----------



## CL810

At Infinity Tools. They say in the video they are the only source for them right now.

You know I did.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are real spiffy. I like um a lot.

I hate people yesterday and maybe tomorrow…


----------



## ToddJB

That nut on the shank is genius, but I hate the way it looks. #torn


----------



## terryR

I bought a dado stack yesterday; since I don't own a router yet.

For some crazy reason, I've just cut 4 rabbets and 2 dados with plane and chisel? Even spent 15 minutes honing the rabbet plane! Dado stack is still in the front seat of the truck.

Old habits die hard!


----------



## 7Footer

I dont mind going commando on days like today… but man if it were summertime I'd be chafing like a MF.

I love that driver set.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Those screwdrivers are pretty cool looking. I'm sure I can convince myself they would drive screws better than what I have now. In other random thoughts, I wonder why I never have any cash.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Gotta love those days when a seldom used tool (curved bottom spokey) becomes the most useful tool in your shop. 









Gettin there. My shop es muy dusty. 








I'll blog it when I get time.


----------



## walden

Screwdrivers look cool. I like the flat sections on the handle.

Sunny and 47 degrees today, jeans and t-shirt weather! Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That the shanks run clear through the handle makes them comparable to the Hurwoods. Indeed, very cool.


----------



## walden

I have one of those Elemen'tary screwdrivers that takes removable tips. I love it and it takes up less room in the tool chest.


----------



## ToddJB

> I have one of those Elemen tary screwdrivers that takes removable tips. I love it and it takes up less room in the tool chest.
> 
> - walden


I didn't know fancy ones existed:










I thought I was on to something with the ones I made:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Commando is better served by women in skirts instead huge bald dudes. Just sayin'

That is awesome Red.

You crazy bastage Walden.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh that is cool!


----------



## chrisstef

Bummer bout the undies 7. I'm not a huge fan of freeballin it but from time to time its welcomed. Like sweatpants sunday.

Nice assgroove Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's not commando if you aren't leaving the house….


----------



## 7Footer

^lol, thats a good rule.

I know you guys can help me out id-ing this little tiny scrap piece of wood I have.. Came in a bag of scraps my parents picked up at a garage sale about 6 years ago… Some form of walnut I'm guessing, right before I split the piece in half it really seemed like rosewood or something, but the shavings are just too chocolate looking. The plane hated it, grain going all over the place, and those aren't cracks they're just check marks from the plane that needs sharpening. The piece on the left has some MS on it… I was thinking about using it to make a knife handle with…


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like crotch walnut to me


----------



## ShaneA

From here, looks like walnut. Rosewood would be noticeably heavy/dense compared to the weight of most domestic hardwoods.


----------



## Tugboater78

Someone say commando?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 7Footer

yeah def walnut, but i've never had any with shavings like that, they literally look like chocolate…. didn't taste like it though…. wouldn't ya know it, been trying to get my hands on some crotch for quite a while….


----------



## walden

Todd said crotch…


----------



## chrisstef

Exhaust humping a D6? Its a D8 or nothin for this guy.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like Claro Walnut to me. I've got a stash of that stuff. Tends to be streakier and have multi-colored stripes in it, which black walnut doesn't have a lot of times.


----------



## bandit571

here is a bit of Walnut to look at, all fancied up and looking better than that other picture…









Not sure where Stan found the Walnut at, somewhere in Northern Ohio…


----------



## bandit571

Start the D up….gives new meaning to a BJ, won't it…


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Bandit


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, that looks AWESOME!


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet Bandit, I like it


----------



## summerfi

Dang Bandit, that table turned out nice.


----------



## bandit571

And, I thank you guys for looking in.

Amazing what a simple mind can do, somedays..


----------



## Tim457

Fridge those dovetails are fantastic. Nice work.

Bandit that was nice enough before, but wow with the finish it's really nice.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice work Bandit.


----------



## chrisstef

Best finish ive seen you put on a piece bandit. Its killer!


----------



## stan3443

Bandit I knew you would make a great project out of it . I came from a pile I bought at an auction 112 boards for 300.00


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit, diggin the table!

Putterin about, around the mouth of the Green River, on the Ohio, headin down below Mt. Vernon, IL


----------



## jmartel

Love the walnut, Bandit, but I think that's probably no surprise to anyone on here.


----------



## DanKrager

Think I improved the state of the shop today with this. Love me some "jigs".
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guy. Busy day.


----------



## walden

Look'in good Bandit!


----------



## CL810

Great jig Dan!


----------



## jmartel

So, Murphy's law struck with the Murphy bed. Was testing out the operation of it before installing hardware, and the whole thing came toppling over on top of me. That pretty cove molding you guys commented on earlier smacked me in the head. Blood squirts surprisingly far from the forehead/top of head. Ended up with 6 stitches, but no concussions or anything major. I think I did more damage to the cabinet than it did to me. I broke the cove molding with my face, and I know one door hinge popped off (not sure if it can be put back on or not). Not sure of the rest of the damage because I haven't picked it back up at all.

Left it laying down because I didn't feel like disassembling it after getting back. Threw a bicycle in it so the door would close, and put the motorcycles in the side yard.










And since the next 2 have blood in them, I'll just link them.

Molding that broke, and the spot where I headbutted it:

__
https://flic.kr/p/23449764131

Wife took a photo while I was in the ER. Looks like I was in pain, but I was laughing with the receptionist about it until they took me back. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/23236558870

Ruined a good pair of pants in the process.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy sh!t jmart, thats no bueno. Im glad ya didnt lose no teeth. Youll repair the cabinet well enough.

Jharshtoke man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JTakeABeating.

Damn I am sorry man.


----------



## theoldfart

JMasochist. leave the testing to the crash test dummies. Glad your ok, close call buddy.


----------



## chrisstef

Wtf ^. Its early on the east coast. You all the way out west. Daggone man.

Officially finished the dining room last night. No 90%er on that one.

Stringing up the lights day at casa de stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Things to do Stef, start early. I was asleep by 9 last night.

Congrats on the dining room. You did a great job.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bought this grinder recently, I dig it.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, still here. Left coast on Thursday. Gotta finish the bench to keep up with you!


----------



## Tim457

Dang Jmart, Murphy's a b!tch. Glad you're not injured and can laugh about it. That picture in the ER is pretty funny. Blood, sawdust, and no body parts lost.

Tony given your enjoyment of coffee, I take it that's what it's for? Or is it for the peppers? Just got an Aeropress because I don't want to dedicate the space for an espresso machine. It's a bit of a hassle, but works very well so far.

Stef, need final pictures. Solid work finishing that up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

For coffee, yes. It takes about 3 minutes to grind enough beans for a full pot; so may be a pain in the ass for some but I like that it requires some effort.

What is the hassle for with the Aero press; the clean up?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Attacked by your own furniture, JPossessed? The blood splatters are plenty nasty, so I'm sure the pain was intense. Hope the piece sits there until it feels some kind of remorse, right? Glad it wasn't worse for you, and the bed will have to wait it's turn.


----------



## lateralus819

Reminds me of the time my brother thought it would be funny to throw a 3' long 4×4 at my head. Split me wide open. Blood was gushing everywhere.

I was in a ditch of sorts. I thought my dad was going to pass out at the sight of all the blood. My dad just happened to take us both to a job site to hang out with him, we were young. Lol. Yes my brother WAS and still IS an @$$h0l3.


----------



## jmartel

Actually, the whole time so far it hasn't hurt much at all. More of a dull pain. Still haven't even taken even advil for it. Neck is a bit sore. But I rarely take pain killers for anything.

The security guard in the hospital had a confused look wondering what the hell was wrong with me since I was covered in blood and sawdust, but cracking jokes the whole time.

I'm more mad that now I have to do more work on the cabinets. I was excited that I was finally almost done. I might still be able to make delivery next weekend. Depends on the damage.

This stuff happens. I'm not really concerned over it. My fault for not removing all of the springs for testing instead of most of them.


----------



## terryR

Damn, JStitch. Hope you can get the murphy back up and running. You look pretty young, so I'm fairly certain yer forehead will heal. 

New grinder for me, too, Tony. Love me some real coffee! Sumatra today!


----------



## TheFridge

I would've had a strong urge to start putting a whuppin on a Murphy bed.

I had an older brother like that lat. one day I wrapped part of a broom handle in electrical tape to beat him the next time he punched me. Then the next day we discovered marihuana and we lived happily ever after.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I'm only 27. Got plenty of time to add more scars.

The doctor said he was impressed with how clean the cut was. Guess I did a good job making crisp lines on the molding. I'll take it as a complement.

Now I'm just mad because I was supposed to go gokarting tonight and now I can't.


----------



## CL810

Jmurphysquared, that's some bad luck.


----------



## 489tad

> Dan s drunk again….
> 
> - AnthonyReed











nice Friday night gift for myself when I got home from work. I did celebrate with a few beers! Carry on gentlemen.


----------



## jmartel

That from the LV cyber monday sale, Dan? My medium shoulder should be arriving Tuesday.


----------



## 489tad

Right you are JCorrectamundo. The medium and small to add to my collection. I gave them a quick once over and they look great. Next project I'll get a chance to use them.


----------



## jmartel

I feel like a lot of people in here could use this shirt.

https://teespring.com/sawdust-ltd?t=i6#pid=2&cid=2397&sid=front


----------



## Tim457

> For coffee, yes. It takes about 3 minutes to grind enough beans for a full pot; so may be a pain in the ass for some but I like that it requires some effort.
> 
> What is the hassle for with the Aero press; the clean up?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


3 minutes isn't too bad, I wait about that long for the water to heat up. I'm in need of a new grinder, have a link by chance? The clean up is probably not much more than an espresso machine to be honest. The hassle is mostly that it has a lot of parts that don't all stack together nicely, so it takes more storage space than it should, or parts falling if it's stacked up and gets bumped, etc.



> Now I m just mad because I was supposed to go gokarting tonight and now I can t.
> - jmartel


Tis but a flesh wound! Can't let that stop the karting.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap JYouShouldSeeTheOtherGuy… that's some pretty impressive splatter!

Jelly of those shoulder planes!

Lol fridge, then we discovered tree and lived happily ever after… awesome.


----------



## jmartel

I'd say the stress test was successful. This is literally the only damage to the entire assembly. I'm happy with it. Should be back to where I was in about an hour or two. Minor failure at the top of the glue joint on the mitered corner, but the rest was all wood failure.










Hell, the only part that even got blood on it was the molding that broke, and the shelves that were sitting off to the side.

That splatter underneath it was probably a good 6-8 feet away from where I was. Foreheads squirt a lot.


----------



## terryR

JCraftsman, way to strength test yer work! I'd say you spread the glue correctly.

Just kidding ya about your head wound, I know they are painful. Believe me…Learned to wear a mtn bike helmet, and caving helmet regularly the HARD way!

always love new Veritas tools when they arrive. doods in Canada make some sweet stuff!


----------



## racerglen

Worst head wack I ever had was from a friend as we were wacking clods of dirt into the creek using metal tipped tent poles..got me dead centre in the forehead..How come I can't see anything but red.. Surprise, my Mom was the steady one and drove me off for stitches..still have the scar 55 odd years later.. Jstrich glad you're O.K.. !!


----------



## chrisstef

I took a horseshoe to the melon around age 7. Blood. Everywhere. Ruined a pair of shoes from the dripping.

Solid construct Jmart. Solid distance on the squirt. That kinda spray will earn ya good money in the industry.

The City of Brotherly Bud. I dig it fridge. Lol.

Im gonna hold off on the final pic until wife gets her new decor all set up in the dining room tim. Next weekend.

Lights are up on the house. Monkeyed up on a low roof. The pitch always looks less steep from the ground.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heart warming tale Fridge!! I teared up a little.

Congrats Dan that sure is purdy.

Here you go Tim.

Nice job JSquirt.

I think it is delightful when you have seen them naked and the conversation remains interesting.


----------



## Mosquito

Making progress on the shop, finally. Got lights figured out (but haven't ordered them yet, but have 2 of the 12 fixtures I plan to use). Put in most of the new outlet boxes a little bit ago. 1 I have to remove a shelf someone screwed to the wall, another I have to get rid of about 12-14 8' fluorescent bulbs they kindly left for me (I'd say at least 75% are probably dead bulbs, with black ends). And the last one I didn't install was because an existing box was already there (but single gang, and I'm installing double)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Snap a picture of the lights tonight and post it please Stef, I wanna feel festive.


----------



## chrisstef

after hours at the nudey bar T? Well, breakfast for you and waning effects of cocaine for her?

Them shoulders are badass dan.

Just bust em up and inhale deep mos. youll be fine.

Edit - will do tony. Nothin special but festive none the less.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Always placing me with the dregs….


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Apologies. They have feelings too ya know. Maybe you found a keeper bud.

Edit - confession - i left about 2 gals of used motor oil, underneath the tarp covering the firewood, for the folks who bought our last house.


----------



## CL810

Blame it on the horseshoe.



> Edit - confession - i left about 2 gals of used motor oil, underneath the tarp covering the firewood, for the folks who bought our last house.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## AnthonyReed

LAWL…. @ keeper. Fuxer.


----------



## Tugboater78

I was sent the second pic, with a request from the kids, to build it…

I..am..Grooot!


----------



## jmartel

And we're back in business.


----------



## 489tad

Nice fix JMart! I had to go back and read about the accident. I'm glad your feeling better. 
Heading out to see a Second City comedy show.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yay jmart and the murphy bed survived the little spat they had!


----------



## chrisstef

Way to even the score jmart.

Here ta go tony …









I feel like i need to go bigger.


----------



## DanKrager

Nice recovery, Jdisaster. BTDT, but no injuries in my case, fortunately.

Thanks, CL810.

Those lights are pretty cool, Destructo.

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Tony, adjustable grind and common enough that there are mod instructions.

Nice fix jmart. You cut the cove on the table saw right?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice fix JPummel.

Thanks Stef. It is perfect no need for more.

You bet Tim.

I learned about hydro/aero-ponics today; fuggin snazzy!


----------



## racerglen

Amazing what u can gro that wy Tony….............................

Is that a little Stef in the left, stage left that is, window ?


----------



## walden

Horseshoe to the head huh Stef. I had a horseshoe get away from me once and it nailed the 80 year old neighbor lady in the head while she was gardening. I jumped the 8 foot privacy fence to make sure she was ok. After she sat for a bit and drank a beer, was was up and gardening again.

I have never played horseshoes since.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Lawl. The golden stories from this thread.

Nice planes Dan. Got my LV giftcard today. Won't last the evening before it's spent.

In my chairmaking endeavors, I'm baffled LV hasn't made a travisher….or some sort of spokey that's curved side to side. All the other trinkets they've made, but not that.


----------



## Pezking7p

Here you go, Red: http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,310,54888&p=54888

Damn Jmart. I would leave the blood on as a bonus for your boss.

I hit myself in the face with a skateboard once. Only 3 stitches, though.

Got the basic joinery done for Wifey's tack trunk today. Might get the trim done tomorrow and maybe even the lid glued up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha, I saw a crappy lookin spoonshave on Highland's site. Don't think that'd be quite as nice as a travisher….but I still could've used that bugger this weekend.

From scratch….she's a keeper. Go Hawkeyes.


----------



## racerglen

Like my pull shave very much, can cut fine or go serious hawg !
Some LJ posted some while back about buying a "brass" spoonshave that promptly broke by the blade ? I'd thought they'de be great for smaller stuff but guess knot..


----------



## Pezking7p

> Go Hawkeyes.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Huck the Fawks!


----------



## racerglen

And so it begins….


----------



## LJRay

Ouch, JMartel. Glad things aren't worse.

I inherited a plane from by grandfather. Is it worth the time to recondition it or should I start searching on ebay? I currently do not have a functioning hand plane for what it's worth…




























Edit: I should add I don't see any brand markings on it.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice fix jmart. You cut the cove on the table saw right?
> 
> - Tim


Yep. This one was basically sending the stock through at 90 deg to the blade. Raise it 1/2 turn every pass. Then put 45's on each end of the cove, and then 45's on the opposite side to make a 90 deg mounting point.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap JYouShouldSeeTheOtherGuy, that must've been a pretty crazy little scene… Pretty impressive squirt distance too.

Headwounds are no good. I got my head cracked on a brick wall during a scuffle with some older kids when I was in about 6th grade… 
A great old SNL skit about headwounds…. https://screen.yahoo.com/massive-head-wound-harry-000000823.html

Got a little care package in the mail today… Lawl, Stef u fugger.








Thanks again man! (not for the pubes)


----------



## TheFridge

Ray, it'll do some work. Better than nothing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice package 7. That is a cool roofing hammer!


----------



## TheFridge

> Nice package 7.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


That says it all.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah buddy. I've heard that before.

Was super cool of Stef to pick that up for me, pubes and all. He even threw in a receipt for some enchilada ingredients, I knew something was off when the name/address wasn't tampered with…. Little hatchet will need a new handle, but should be fun, I've been wanting to make a couple new handles, need some practice, only made a couple, and handles seem like a fun little project.. I have some ash, but maybe I should look for some hickory? I fuggin love that KK logo though, diggin it.

Edit: Super jelly of those shoulder planes Dan!


----------



## chrisstef

Dang. Usps double timing that to the west coast. Nice. Hope you were able to unlock the achievement and find the 6 dark n curlies buddy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice touch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Ouch, JMartel. Glad things aren t worse.
> 
> I inherited a plane from by grandfather. Is it worth the time to recondition it or should I start searching on ebay? I currently do not have a functioning hand plane for what it s worth…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should add I don t see any brand markings on it.
> 
> - LJRay


Ray, with the stamped steel frog, (not cast iron) that is likely one you clean up and put on a shelf for sentimental sake. Not much of a user. Any pre-50's Stanley would be a better plane. Like the ones Don's got here:
https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale-2/


----------



## AnthonyReed

An ambitious sunrise this morning; aspirations of being a sunset it seems:


----------



## terryR

Wow, very pretty, Bro. Tony. We never get stuff like that here.

Red,










...choose a wood, draw the radius you want, send to me. O1 or A2?


----------



## terryR

or $250 here:

http://cminihanwoodworks.blogspot.com/p/travishers_26.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, that's nicer on the eyes than just about any of the tools in the wall cabinet above!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## walden

Punk ars kids… I was driving down the road and some kid pops out from behind a tree and shoots my windshield with a BB gun. The sheriff is searching the area now. Shot it right in my line of site, so they had to be aiming at my head.


----------



## walden

PS, Finally getting back to the Moxon Vice build. Got all the parts dimensioned. She's ready for holes.










Working the end grain with a smooth plane with a 50 degree frog.


----------



## walden

Red: Highland carries a travisher made by Crown Plane Co. It is supposed to be good (used by lot of chair makers). I have a chair compass plane from that company that works well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Ya, I looked at that bugger. Haven't had much luck with Crown tools in the past.

Terry- if your offering, I'll take you up. We'll email and talk about it. I'm always good for evening it out.

About there. Chairs are a lot of friggin work….


----------



## walden

Red: It's not the same company as Crown Tools FYI. They just share a first name.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Oh man. They should change their name. That's like starting a new tool line called "handyman." ;-)


----------



## walden

haha. True!


----------



## summerfi

A nickle to anyone who can identify this wood. John and I went wood hunting today. We might have a good bit more of this in about a week.


----------



## johnstoneb

Quaking aspen?


----------



## summerfi

Nah, I think it would be darn near impossible for anyone to guess this one.

Hint: It's a yard tree, and it's not native to this area.


----------



## bandit571

Juniper??


----------



## summerfi

Nope.

Hint: For many years this was the largest tree of this species in Montana…until John's dad discovered a bigger one in another town. What you see in the picture is wood from a limb.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sunset @ Evansville, IN










Holly?


----------



## woodcox

Pear?


----------



## chrisstef

Plum - bob.


----------



## racerglen

Not sure about spelling Bob, but it sure looks like some "cara-gana" that I picked up in southern Alberta.


----------



## DanKrager

That's not wood at all, Bob. it's BACON!
DanK


----------



## 489tad

I like bacon.


----------



## terryR

Easy one, Bob…it's gorgeous wood!
Ummmm…hemlock?

Red, et al, kinda serious about the travisher. I love a challenge! And I still owe ya for a coco handle…

Plum-bob. LOL!


----------



## summerfi

Pear no, holly no, plum no, caragana no, bacon tree no but I sure like the fruit from that tree .

Hint: Ancestors of this deciduous tree came across the big pond. If you're of northern European descent, you're ancestors likely saw this tree daily.

Hint: A close relative of this tree grows in shrub form in the mountain West. Bears love its fruit.

C'mon guys, don't make me show pictures of its bark and leaves. OK, I will!


----------



## CL810

Did someone say bacon?


----------



## summerfi

Merry Bacon!


----------



## johnstoneb

Damn Bob, I was not aware that huckleberries had a tree variety.


----------



## summerfi

LOL Bruce. You should see the berries. Big as Grapefruits.


----------



## chrisstef

Berries as big as grapefruits. Check.

Its a stef-tree!! ^


----------



## ShaneA

I would hate to be left alone with that pile of bacon goodness…both of us would be damaged beyond repair.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about the windshield Walden.

Amazing work Red. Looks so good.

Beautiful sunset Tug.

Mmmmmm, bacon trees.

I attended a makerspace meeting in Burbank Sunday afternoon. A makerspace as I understood them are much like an artistic cooperative where machines and equipment are available for the artists to use. i.e. kilns, torches, forges et al.

The one I went to was surprisingly more science based. There were people working on software, 3d printing, building electronics and various other projects; all being worked on collectively. Felt like a mad scientist laboratory. It was a neat environment to be immersed in.

For my part, I learned to solder and how to use some of the formulas for determining the size of resisters required to put in line in different applications:


















As an adjunct, I met the chick that played the role of crackwhore#2 in the film 8mm; so there was that. Burbank is an interesting place.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, you are a new age kinda dude. Always expanding the horizons…


----------



## chrisstef

That's very cool Tony. All them little circuits, boards and resistors intimidate me. The soldering too. Steady hand stef I am not.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm just a monkey wandering around this big beautiful world. Nothing "new" about it, I'll probably wind up being hit by a car.


----------



## ToddJB

Walden, crazy.

Tony, looks cool. How was CW2?

Had to gussy up two nights in a row this weekend.

Work Christmas Party (Friday)










The Good Dr's Christmas Party (Saturday)










Proof that sandpaper and BLO can spruce up just about anything

On a humorous note, the boy ninja'ed in on Mrs and me this morning during relations.

"Um, excuse me, Daddy, would you mind helping me? I pee'd just a little bit"


----------



## putty

Mulberry?

Edit…just googled mulberry …. wrong guess


----------



## TheFridge

Tony, electronics are awesome. I researched building a small guided missile that would shoot down RC jets and choppers. The guidance package would be too big and nearing small real missile size. And it was probably highly illegal so i had to give it up.

Was it "Apocalypse now" where a chopper flies over the trees and starts blowing stuff up while "the flight of the Valkyrie" plays in the background? Anyway. That was my dream. That was shattered. By the gub'mint.

Edit: and the lack of availability of very small reuseable guidance packages that it legal and doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, if we have any Biggie and Star Wars fans this is done pretty well


__
https://soundcloud.com/otaku-gang%2Fsets


----------



## summerfi

And the answer is….Sorbus aucuparia, European mountain ash.


----------



## chrisstef

Mountain ash


----------



## chrisstef

Well done indeed Todd. Lol at being busted mid-coitus.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dapper banker is dapper. I am guessing that CW2 is not a method actress, no outward semblance to her role. Did you help Jack before or after you finished?


----------



## ToddJB

Luckily for him, he got there seconds before things got really real. He got his pee cleaned up and I got to go to work frustrated.


----------



## Hammerthumb

ToddBB ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Really? Should have caveman'd it after helping the boy.


----------



## ToddJB

There is something about getting walked in on by your 3 year old that just takes your wife right out of any productive mood.



> ToddBB ^
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Ha!


----------



## racerglen

Shesh..gotta Mtn Ash right X the street and some samples from it as well..none of my bits look like those slices, mostly whiteish with light brown bits.

Do love the show as the birds clean off the berries, they seem to sense when a freeze thaw cycle has hit right, kind of like the ice wine crews in the vinyards..other than the orange droppings everywhere, drunken birds trying to fly in formation is damn entertaining !
(but not as much as the bowlegged walk into work..lol..)


----------



## AnthonyReed

".…takes your wife right out of any productive mood." - Uh huh. Thus a caveman.


----------



## johnstoneb

I ran mountain ash thru the wood database. It came back as a eucalyptus native to Australia. I blew it off.
I transplanted one from my folks farm in north Idaho and just cut it down when I built my shop. It was about 12" on the butt had about a 2" rind of good wood everything else rotten. Guess I should have watered it better.


----------



## walden

That's some funny stuff Todd!


----------



## Pezking7p

We usually just let the cats watch. Sometimes I'll reach out and give one of them a little pet.

Tony, maker spaces sound really cool, but I've been afraid that it's full of pretentious people, or maybe that I'm too pretentious to relax with people there. How was the atmosphere and how was the cost?


----------



## ToddJB

All the ones I've looked into have been cost prohibitive for me. I love everything about the idea, but so danged expensive.


----------



## Mosquito

It happens sometimes Pez. I've gone to a few around here, and some people definitely come across that way, but there are also a lot of people that just want to help people with whatever they need help with. I like the idea of a maker space, but I don't think I'm the right candidate to get good use out of one


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! @ little pet.

Pez, they were all very friendly, helpful, inclusive and generous with me. Although I am all sweet and cuddly not a total d!ck like you, so your experience may be something very different.

Sundays there are no dedicated classes/instruction($10 - $30) going on and it was free. They did take up a collection for pizza. I gave them $20 but didn't eat, I just wanted to help support the place.

I imagine the high prices stem from spaces with large investments in machinery. Higher overhead would prompt higher use fees I reckon.


----------



## ShaneA

I just want to visit LA so I can hang out with Tony, and meet Crack Whore #2. That would be awesome


----------



## chrisstef

Are they not one in the same Shane?

Edit - that wasn't very nice. Sorry Tony.


----------



## ShaneA

Maybe? That is where the price of admission is justified


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am such a drag Shane…. you would be so bored.

As for CW2, I could make introductions but you have to do the work.


----------



## ShaneA

That is the only kind of work I am qualified for T. You get the sloppy 2nds though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your desire for me always bleeds through in your attempts (read:hopes) to label me as a slut(Bhog) Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seeing you work your game would be a privilege Shane.


----------



## ShaneA

OK, maybe I oversold it…I am actually not qualified for ANY type of work. : (

#busted


----------



## chrisstef

You see right through my veiled attempts. I ashamed.


----------



## Pezking7p

The one in Greensboro is $50/mo. Not a bad gig if they have a wide belt sander and/or a band saw. Or a big planer/jointer. I'm going to go check them out. Maybe I could make some friends IRL (not likely).

Wasn't 8mm a film about snuff films? Must have been a great vibe on that set.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane is a sandbagger.

No shame Demo, not as if you touched the babysitter.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes Pez, as I understand it, it was.

I forgot to comment on how fuggin' awesome it is that Fridge was trying to develop miniature guided missiles. All. Kinds. Of. Wiley.

And yes it was Apocalypse Now with the Ride of the Valkyries playing as they lit up the village.


----------



## jmartel

We had one here about 5 min from my house, but it was so damn expensive that they ended up shutting down because no one went. I think it was like $100/month for the most basic thing that barely let you use the machines that are worth using.


----------



## chrisstef

Wiley. Very appropriate. I like it.


----------



## Mosquito

I've seen some around here that are quite expensive…

We had one that was specifically for woodworking called North Country Woodshop. It seems to have merged/changed into American Workshop. I can't seem to find prices for American Workshop, but it was around $200/month for unlimited access when it was North Country Woodshop. Otherwise they sold memberships based on time, so a 20hr/month card was around $50, and they went up from there. Rather expensive, unless you don't have space to have your own shop, then not so bad


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, there's another wood shop that's about 10 min away, but for $50/month which is the most basic one, you don't even get to store anything there. All your personal tools and project supplies have to leave with you every day. You can pay $150/month to get a dedicated bench and work area, but there's a wait list for that as well. Looked into it when I was literally a block and a half away and living in an apartment.


----------



## TheFridge

> I forgot to comment on how fuggin awesome it is that Fridge was trying to develop miniature guided missiles. All. Kinds. Of. Wiley.
> 
> And yes it was Apocalypse Now with the Ride of the Valkyries playing as they lit up the village.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yeah buddy! Figuring out how to destroy stuff is a Louisiana childhood pastime. For me though, don't really think my childhood ever stopped.

Walden, I guess you are technically meeting them. I just want to know who is willing to take seconds? I mean, an extra 20$ to go first isn't being to frugal. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## jmartel

Crossposting here from the furniture thread:

I need a bigger garage. I can only spray half the stuff at a time. First coat is on the cabinets and center panel.










I'll do one more coat tonight, and then it will probably be finished. It is pretty well covered right now, and the second coat should be enough to finish it off. Tomorrow will be the center cabinet pieces, shelves, and doors.


----------



## LJRay

Fridge, Dan,
Thanks for the feedback. I was kind of wondering about the stamped steel. And thanks for that link. I'll definitely get in touch with Don.


----------



## terryR

JSpray, looking good! How do ya keep it off the white bikes?

Would be interested in a shared workspace here! Especially if it had a kiln.

We had a friend from Boston stay with us recently…he went on and on about a shop they have near MIT with lasers and such for you to play with. Even college kids on staff to show ya how to use the equipment! Damn, NOT in Alabama.

JInvestment, a waiting list to use a spot with a bench? Sounds like a good excuse to rent a warehouse, build a few benches, , install power tools, and charge $$$.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There are pluses and minuses to every locale Terry. I bet your friend can't pee off his front porch without getting complaints.


----------



## terryR

"Tony speaks the truth, and the Truth shall set you free."

1Galooticians: 3:4

Think I'll take a whiz…


----------



## racerglen

To the porch he goes…followed by screams from the horse pen..


----------



## CL810

Also, Terry can wear his holiday sweater out and about.


----------



## duckmilk

> Red,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...choose a wood, draw the radius you want, send to me. O1 or A2?
> 
> - terryR


Terry, for chair seats, would that have to be radiused in 2 directions, front to back as well as side to side?

Wow, gone for a week and spend 4 hours catching up. J-ouch, glad you're ok and that the bed didn't get too damaged.
Red, killing those contooured seats.
Todd cleans up nicely…at least on the outside.
Bob gets to keep his nickle.
Walden and Bandit doing some clean looking work.

Proper limits for a beard trim


----------



## jmartel

> JSpray, looking good! How do ya keep it off the white bikes?
> 
> - terryR


Rolled the whole bicycle tree outside and out of the way. Just pulled it back in and closed the door so that no one takes them while I let the paint dry. Rushed out the door this morning so no photo, but it looks great with the second coat of paint. Good even coverage, just a hint of the grain lines showing through. On to the second batch tonight when I get home.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Cl810. That's an amazing sweater.

Duck - neckbeard … ewwww.


----------



## jmartel

Shoulder plane should be delivered today. Yeah buddy. That's the biggest problem with LV is the long shipping time. Only enters the US on the east coast, so there's an additional delay after going through customs to get out here.


----------



## Tim457

> Red,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...choose a wood, draw the radius you want, send to me. O1 or A2?
> 
> - terryR
> - duckmilk


Terry, those are extremely nice. You should consider making a run to sell. What price do you think you could make a profit at?


----------



## duckmilk

No progress made on my shop build for the last 2 weeks, but will get back to it today. I have been up on the roof 4-5 times in the last month plus trying to stop a leak which comes down the wall behind where I am putting up a shop wall.










Below is a closer view of the water on the floor, but this was taken after it had started drying, 2 days after the rain.










After the last trip up there, I think I have it figured out. For 75' of gutter, there were only 2 downspouts installed. I think the gutter is running over and spilling over the top of the vertical r-panel and down the insulation on the inside, especially after the huge rains we have been getting. Gonna add 2 more downspouts per side soon.


----------



## Slyy

Posting to get to the bottom!!! 26 days behind!!! Holy goodness, this has been one of the toughest semester is in my academic career but I passed! 5 weeks of free time then last semester to get my Nursing Lisence. Gonna get some great shop time soon!


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, I thought you were a nurse now? Or are you just the creepy guy that hangs around the hospital in your pjs?

Congrats on the semester!

I'm frustrated with woodworking currently. I took on a project that would challenge me. Great. I'm challenged. The frustrating part though is I'm not challenged in my technique in working wood. I'm challenged in sharpening. This project requires sharp chisels and sharp hand saws, neither of which am I really good at yet, so I'm busting wood grain instead of slicing it. Annoyed.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like dovetail problems Todd?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Were you gone that long Jake? We didn't even notice.

Sorry for your frustrations Todd. You not being "really good" at it does not stem from lack of ability, so stop fuggin' around and master it.


----------



## ToddJB

Nope - this knock down shoe rack.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh. Gotcha.

Lol Tony. We missed ya jake. (eyeroll)


----------



## JayT

So, Todd, are you going to say that your lack of sharpening is because your son interrupts those sessions, as well?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ha!^


----------



## jmartel

What's happening? Tearing out the walls of the mortises that you're cutting through? How are you sharpening them? I'm just now getting to the point where I think my sharpening working out well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

End grain.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Burl.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Interlocked grain.


----------



## chrisstef

Ipe.

Camaru.

My thick skull.


----------



## ToddJB

> So, Todd, are you going to say that your lack of sharpening is because your son interrupts those sessions, as well?
> 
> - JayT


Ha.

Jmart, I'm not starting with pretty well tuned chisels that just need honed. I'm starting with Stanley 750 and 720s that people have really abused over the years. So I'm flattening the backs and roughing in the bevel with a belt sander (keeping it cool), then using a Extra course Diamond plate to refine the shape with a MK11, then moving through the oil stone set up and finishing with a strop. Bench chisels at 25^ and Parring at 20^.

I'm getting tear out when chopping down through with grain when working on the tenons.

But really I think more than my chisel issue, I just need to have my cuts be closer to my line, so I need to do less with the chisels. Right now I'm using my band saw to rough it out, which makes for more work on the chisels. Once the hand saws get sharpened up I can get closer to my lines and just finesse with the chisels.


----------



## bandit571

Had a thick plank of that Walnut leftover….









Well…some smartass decided to at least try to resaw this 6/4×10 chunk down a bit









Clamped it so the side of the bench. Was trying to add a fence to the saw, to saw right down the middle









Took three tries, each a bit deeper, to get to the full depth of that saw, even did the ends









With the "plan" being a handsaw to complete the cut, or the bandsaw….."rip"saw didn't, it was too tall for the bandsaw,too. Ripped the plank right down the center. bandsaw didn't like it any better. Circulkar saw to finish the cuts. Then split the halves apart. 









it will take a bunch of clean up, but I think I can make some use out of them. BTW, the planers I have are of the "cordless" type. Cardio Workout 101?


----------



## jmartel

Interesting. That should be all you need to do. How big of a bite are you taking with the chisels at once? I take under 1/16" for the last couple until I reach my knife line, usually. You're not using a softwood like pine or fir, right? Those tend to tear out unless your sharpening is near perfect.


----------



## ToddJB

It's Maple. Maybe my cuts are too big, but I think I'm just not getting 'em consistently sharp enough.


----------



## JayT

> It s Maple. Maybe my cuts are too big, but I think I m just not getting em consistently sharp enough.
> 
> - ToddJB


Smaller bites and you might be starting with a sharp chisel and just dulling it quickly. Try sharpening at a bit steeper angle, as well-I use 30 degrees for bench chisels. Seems to hold up to chopping much better.


----------



## ToddJB

You are referring to the bench chisel, yes? Would you keep the parring at 20?


----------



## AnthonyReed

20º dulls very quick. Annoyingly so.


----------



## JayT

> You are referring to the bench chisel, yes? Would you keep the parring at 20?
> 
> - ToddJB


I sharpen my paring chisels at 25, bench chisels at 30 and have been known to do a small microbevel at 35 on a bench chisel if I will be doing a lot of chopping, then resharpen back to 30 when done.


----------



## ToddJB

Good to know. I might throw some mirco bevs on and see how that turn out.


----------



## jmartel

How often are you touching them up? If you are at 25 deg, you'll probably need to resharpen after each mortise. If you do this more, Narex makes good mortise chisels that are cheap. I've got 3 of them and they work well. Or go with vintage pig stickers.

Also, the Shoulder plane arrived at work today. It's awesome looking. Can't find the manufacturer defect anywhere.


----------



## Slyy

> Were you gone that long Jake? We didn t even notice.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's okay T, I've been watching you the whole time anyways. You always look so peaceful when you're asleep.

Todd, been working as a Surgery Scrub Nurse and First Assist. Was always a means to pay the school bills for Nurse Anesthetist anyways.

Got time to finish up (mostly) this afternoon something I've been working on several months, just haven't had shop time to do much at all.









A short panel marking gauge, about 17" worth of capacity. All hand tools minus grinder to make a blade outa an old Allen key. Still want a bit elegant of a holder for the key/blade but otherwise it's finally finished.


----------



## ToddJB

So you are a nurse, you're just getting a specialty? Gauge looks great. Does the reference face move on you when you're tightening the wedge? I see a lot like this, so it must work, but in my brain it would be hard to set it accurately.

JBevel, I'm going to try at 30 and take smaller bites, we'll see if that makes a difference.

When you guys are chiselin' do you lock your wood to the bench. My old bench has square holes so I cannot get downward pressure on the piece like a hold fast would. I don't feel like that would make a difference, but maybe I would.


----------



## JayT

> When you guys are chiselin do you lock your wood to the bench. My old bench has square holes so I cannot get downward pressure on the piece like a hold fast would. I don t feel like that would make a difference, but maybe I would.
> 
> - ToddJB


Most definitely lock it down. If not held in place, the wood will tend to bounce with the mallet blows and lessen the effectiveness of the chisel. It's also much easier to keep a good 90 degree vertical.

Goin' for the big bucks, Jake? The one time I've been out for a surgery, the anesthesiology bill was higher than the surgeon's.


----------



## ToddJB

Hmmmm…. K. I might have have to use clamps to hold it to the bench. Thanks!


----------



## Slyy

Todd and JayBill it's a surgical specific specialty that doesnt require an actual RN Lisence that I do now. Though I have a certification to be a first assist so I do sound closures and assist through out the surgical procedure. I'm at the top of the pay grade with that now and no real room for advancement even if it was something I'd want to stick with. Nurse anesthetist is an advanced nursing specialty and it'll still be another 3-5 years of school for me to finish that, but yes the pay is pretty nice, though no 400k + a year like an MD anesthesiologist. Doctors are expensive so the advanced nursing has a lot of career power to it.

Todd, i haven't put it to hard use but it seems pretty stable. The wedge will wiggle back and forth a bit but I don't feel or see any play along the plane of the fence or marker end. I intend to use this one for rough marking of board for dimensioning from rough cut, so even if it played some it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## chrisstef

Smart man jakester. Make that money. Stay away from the high insurance premium of being the anesthizzzziologist (no way i was spelling that ish).

When chopping deep holes i like a reference board to keep my chisel 90*. I tend to undercut a lot. Good luck todder.

Nice gauge. Stef covet.

Uconn vs #6 Maryland tonight. Madison Square Garden. Somebody better channel bazz, kemba and ben gordon tonight. "One time … We run New York"


----------



## Tim457

> Most definitely lock it down. If not held in place, the wood will tend to bounce with the mallet blows and lessen the effectiveness of the chisel. It s also much easier to keep a good 90 degree vertical.
> - JayT


Chopping right over one of the bench legs makes some difference too. Bench doesn't take away as much of the energy. Todd when I rehab a vintage chisel in bad shape I have a heck of a time getting it truly flat where I get a burr on both sides of the bevel down to my finest stone. I think I'm just impatient and don't want to put in the hours needed to flatten it properly until I get burrs on both sides. And when I stop before that I don't get the kind of edge I want. The belt sander is a great time saver, but it rounds the tip a bit.

Congrats on just one semester to go Jake. Nice panel gauge too, I need to make one of those.


----------



## racerglen

Stef.. the "sleepmaster" much easier to spell..


----------



## chrisstef

Dudes got the goods for sure. High grade pharmys.


----------



## bandit571

Locked down over a bench leg, ready to chop a mortise…









When i was working on some curvy walnut legs…..I try to chop right over the bench's leg. sometimes I can't. I still clamp things down as tight as I can.


----------



## TheFridge

Definitely 30 deg Todd. I have an 1-1/2" squared block of ebony to register my chisel against. I usually undercut it a hair too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Jake you sound like a chick I used to see.
Congratulations on being one step closer. I understand it's a tough haul; awesome that you are almost done.

Nice panel gauge.


----------



## Slyy

> Haha! Jake you sound like a chick I used to see.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Important point of clarification here Tony: did she see you as well?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Interlocked grain.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Like two dogs locked up after front yard coitus.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Yes she did Jake, and apparently often when I slept.

Exactly like that Pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

> You are referring to the bench chisel, yes? Would you keep the parring at 20?
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm a bit late to the party but if you are even a little against the grain it's going to tear out unless you take tiny bites and probably best to go bevel down. Try going cross grain and don't forget to cut the end grain fibers on the shoulder before going across the grain.


----------



## DanKrager

For what it's worth, $0.02.

30° for general bench chisels and 25° for paring, no microbevels here. Polished to mirror both sides. Tiny bites, usually only hand pressure required. Smooth and tear free both directions.
DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Good on you Jake. It's a tough education which doesn't stop after graduation.

I just realized I follow this thread to keep from doing something productive. What an epiphany!


----------



## chrisstef

Welcome home duck. (Arms spread open)


----------



## chrisstef

Jim valvano speach bout to get me again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Banter isn't productive?

Sorry Stef I am ignorant and don't have a response to that.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - only thing I might add to the advise is to angle the chisel for a slicing cut. I only go straight down when I am doing the last few paring cuts. Still keep a slight angle to the end of the cut.


----------



## DanKrager

Sometimes, if you have one, a skew sharpened chisel can help with difficult tear out. Sharpness still helps.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Aldis chisels vs Pine DTs









No micro bevels. 25 degree main bevels. Flat backs. Sharpened up to 2.5k grit paper.

mortise chisels are @ 30 with the "micro" bevel @35….









9 ppi, filed rip. A little candle wax on the teeth. Split the lines on the pins, LEAVE the lines on the tails. 









Gotta love Pine…with BIG knots..









That tend to fly off the bench at you….good thing no pins were there….


----------



## walden

Man, you guys have been busy!

Todd, I would give you some tips, but I think the gang has it covered. I can show you how I sharpen if it helps. I usually get my tools sharp enough that if I hold the blade above the edge of a piece of paper and slowly release the blade, it will slice through the paper under its own weight. Having your tools that sharp solves a lot of problems.

"sleepmaster" that's me on camping trips. I can sleep anywhere at anytime.

Nice score on the shoulder plane Jmart!

Looking good Bandito!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks homies. That is a lot of helpful tips. I hope to get out there for a bit tomorrow night.

Walden, I will 100% take you up on that. Thanks.


----------



## Tugboater78

Got a LW friend of mine to make me a few things, been on a waiting list, they will be done by the weekend.


----------



## ToddJB

Cool!


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## Tugboater78

Completed









Cant wait to get home and mount these inside my toolchest.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are Hoss Tug!


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Tug. Going to get them for all your planes? Or just the blocks?


----------



## terryR

Nice leather holsters. Thinking of something similar for knuckle caps…

Lots of good chisel tips. One more…press lightly when stropping or you can round the tip.

Someone with the proper power tool should flatten all our vintage chisels for us. Not a belt sander. A worksharp? Would love one o these Sorby sharpeners for backs and new bevels. $500!










Trying to spruce up the old 1870's home for re-sale…new front door yesterday. All high-tech vinyl, low-e glass. Ugly as incest! The old door was solid wood and had molding around it shaped by hand tools. Rolled glass. Very cool.

Oh well, at least the wife can open and close the new door! That's important, too! LOL!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Ugly as incest!" - Damn that is a great line!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, but but but but that's a belt sander


----------



## terryR

Todd, every review of that Sorby says it's not a belt sander. Built to higher standards. Truly flat. Slow speed.

I've been trying to kill my Ryobi so I can upgrade, but the chepo model won't quit!


----------



## terryR

Anybody use a Festool Domino joiner?
Why are they so darned expensive?

Been trying to chop small M/T's in 1/2" pine for a frame…arrgh!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. When you need a cheap piece of equipment to work, it won't. When you need it to die, it won't. Sumofabeech.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^So true.

Drive a car you hate.


----------



## jmartel

> Anybody use a *Festool* Domino joiner?
> Why are they so darned expensive?
> 
> - terryR


I think you answered your own question. Do they make anything that isn't expensive? I've heard they are great, but that's a lot of money to reduce the number of M&T joints to cut.



> Drive a car you hate.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Rings very true right now. Hate the Jeep. Want it to die in (another) fire. I'm hoping that someone hits me when I'm driving it so I can get the insurance money but not have rates go up. Until we buy a new car, I'm stuck with that though.


----------



## Tugboater78

Just for my blocks, so they can hang out in my toolchest, shoulda had him make one for my lil 103.. but oh well.


----------



## Slyy

Tug some nice looking hangers for the block planes!
Got a friend with similar skills I'm gonna hit up for chisel and brace bit rolls soon.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug some nice looking hangers for the block planes!
> Got a friend with similar skills I m gonna hit up for chisel and brace bit rolls soon.
> 
> - Slyy


Was gonna have him do the same before long, he is learning as he goes, mostly makes leatherman cases, and belt tool holders. He was excited to try this project. 
I mentioned about tool rolls and he said i would have to help design as he hasnt made anything like that yet. He does this on his off time from swingshift factory job, and being our towns mayor. Our huge town with a population of 800 or so


----------



## 7Footer

Howdy fellers.

Todd, lawl at the story of young J c-blocking you… You shoulda caveman'd it.

Welcome back Jake, I expected more than a 'posting to get to the bottom' for the 40,000th comment though, like a offensive picture at least! Sweet little panel gauge maeng. My wife is considering getting her CRNA, the insurance thing is no bueno, but the pay is pretty effin good.

hahaha, Tony, one of my friends broke up with a girl for that exact reason, she always talked about watching him sleep and how peaceful he looked.. Creeped the hell out of him…

Ugly as Incest, wow that's a great line…. There's a town outside of Portland about 30 minutes or so on the way to Mt. Hood, called Estacada, we always called it Incestacada…. lol

Awesome little plane pouches Tuggernuts.

Been a busy fuggin week here, my Pops is in Savannah, GA this week for the big Agricultural Aviation convention. I thought I was gonna have a chill week with the office to myself, maybe catch up on some youtube subscriptions… but noooooo, we got almost 4" of rain on Monday by noon, and we've apparently still got some downspout drainage issues, bcuz our yard turned into a lake, and then water started pouring in through the foundation… It only got about 3/4 of the space in my Pops office, and it's probably better he wasn't here, but it was sucked arse. We went and rented a little excavator and made a couple small trenches in the yard, and shoveled gravel and made some barriers to route the water away from the building. Then we went and got a couple of the honda pumps the guys use on their trucks to get water when their in the woods and pumped some of the water away from the building… Fun times!
Noticed this about 9:30 on Monday morning…









Walked outside and saw this








and this (this is the wall where the water was coming in)








made a little route for it to flow around the building








pumping water into the parking lot








by the afternoon the water had gone down alot.








Oh and it was this little monsters 5th bday on Monday.


----------



## Tugboater78

Damn 7 that sux!


----------



## chrisstef

Happy bday yellow dog!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That totally sucks 7, sorry man. I like the ad hoc fix, well done.

That sweet dog!! Happy birthday pup.

Thanks for the pictures dude.


----------



## summerfi

Your rain has come this way 7. The wind is blowing so hard right now that I just went out and moved our vehicles so a tree doesn't blow over on them. The temp was 52 this morning and all our snow is gone. Now it's dropped to 45. Supposed to have another arctic chill and snow by the weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys can keep that snow, rain and arctic cold. Its gonna be almost 60 here this weekend. I might even try and squeak in a round of golf! December golf in CT?


> What


7 - that pic, 2 above the muttski's pic …. I didn't think you could be within 100 yards of a school bus after your little incident? Or is that only when the kids are on board?


----------



## Tim457

> Noticed this about 9:30 on Monday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 7Footer


That does not make for a good Monday morning. That sucks, but sounds like you guys got the drainage fixed up quick. Happy bday to the pooch, are you having a party with cake and party hats?


----------



## racerglen

Windy, forcast mid 40's just topped 50..like Bob, we're told to get set for colder and white stuff..At least the rain ended this AM, heavy but no 7 type flooding..


----------



## Slyy

Holy Lake time 7'! That falls squarely into the no bueno category!
CRNA there are a lot of plush hospital jobs though for sure. Guys I work with take NO call get great pay still and most of their insurance related stuff is covered by contract between their anesthesia group and the hospital. It helps that it's at a teaching hospital, and honestly No call, less premiums and opportunity for some additional income from the occasional weekend work is worth 30-60k less a year to me, vs making that much MORE but taking call all the freaking time. Lots of gigs she could look into.


----------



## Mosquito

Weather is a little ridiculous so far. We got a few inches of snow a little while ago, but it's all gone now. Was raining yesterday, and temps have been in the mid to upper 40's. It's December and I live in Minnesota, what the hell! I don't want rain this time of year, I want snow…


----------



## Slyy

Agree Chris, 67 here right now, 20+ above normal. This was the ice last week



























Also got home Day after Thanksgiving, car was broken into while we were gone. Even have a cop neighbor but had some super shady cats move in a couple months ago and suddenly we had cars gettin broken into around the neighborhood. Hate feeling unsafe leaving my home everyday. At least the dogs sounds big and angry while we're gone!


----------



## jmartel

Lucky all you got is rain, 7. We got absolutely dumped on with hail and rain here this morning. Ended up with a half inch of hail on the ground. Lots of lightning, which is rare.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Grrrr! Fuggin' thieves!!!!! Sorry Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you guys in the IT world know any companies that would reuse raised computer room flooring. We've got 7,000 sqft. Id love to not pay for disposing of it. Its about 25-30 tons of material.


----------



## Slyy

T, they didn't take a damn thing outa the car. Those same shady cat neighbors watched the wife packing the dogs in the car the day before. I think they were looking for a garage door opener and NEW we were gone. CD's DVD's school stuff and the wife's laptop were all opened and strewn about but not one was taken.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ordered me a couple saws…


----------



## chrisstef

Know anyone that does odd jobs Jake? That's the guy you need to talk with. I bet theyd be pissed when they found their cars broken into, tires flat, back door to their house left open. Make a dude think about his actions ya know.

Eff the shelf elf. I. Aint. Doin. It.

Love spending money on xmas booze for clients. Quick trip to Crazy Bruce ….. $530.


----------



## ToddJB

Thievery makes me all hot and bothered - Sorry Slyy


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know he has a very good point, knowing who the culprit is leaves many options open. 
Nice liquor run!


----------



## johnstoneb

48 and raining here. Snow level at 7,000 ft ski resorts aren't real happy. Might get snow by weekendd


----------



## Slyy

Left a nasty note on the door too. It was ambiguous but to the point. Lady who actually owns the house (the shady ones are he eldest daughters now live in boyfriend and his buds) asked me and several other neighbors about the note. She told me "anyone who leaves their doors unlocked has only themselves to blame". Note only said "We know it was you and you will be held responsible for your crimes." Now how the hell would she know it was about cars etc getting broke into unless she herself was guilty or directly knew who was I ask you?


----------



## terryR

Holy crap! Someone actually believes if my car is broken into, it's MY fault? Wrong, b1tch, if someone opens the door to my truck, they are trespassing! locked or not.

Of course, I could post on FB where we live AND still leave our doors unlocked. Vehicles and home. No cell signal here, but no bad cats allowed.


----------



## Mosquito

Bummer on the neighbors Jake…

Also, my wife is in a similar situation as a rad-tech. She could be making a LOT more money at a hospital vs the clinic she's at now, but she doesn't have to do on-call stuff, and only works every 4th Saturday (in addition to her normal M-F)


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I heard a bunch of it kinda shifted north and Seattle was getting pounded yesterday.. JStayAboveWater. 
I think this is remnants from a tropical storm but it's strangely warm, like mid 60's.. But now the temp is dropping here too, it's suppose to ease up tomorrow for us I think…. It's not like they didn't warn us though

Tillamook, a town about 1.5 hours away here on the coast (home of the famous Tillamook Cheese Factory), got 15" of rain in 48 hours, 8" in the last 24. Flooding all over the place.

Really sucks about the office, but good thing is the carpet has no padding, just concrete underneath, so it should dry out just fine.

Sucks Jakester, sorry man. I'd go apeschit with sketchy facks like that in my neighborhood.

Hey Mos, by boys are playing up in your neck of the woods this weekend. Linfield vs. St. Thomas on Saturday for a trip to the D3 Championship… Gonna be good stuff.


----------



## 489tad

That sucks Jake.


----------



## walden

Slyy: I had a mother/son move in next door to me in Nashville that were like that. They started selling drugs out of the house. People started parking behind my car in my driveway to go buy drugs and then shoot up and pass out, blocking me in.

I started calling the police every time a car showed up. Their business was crippled. Mom came over to tell me off and I met her at my door with a gun. She never confronted me again, but started bringing her dog over to sh1t in my yard every day. I took a flat bladed shovel and flung all the dog crap onto her roof while screaming at the top of my lungs. I out crazyed the crazy.

They moved out soon after…

Call the cops any time you see anything remotely suspicious. Get together with your good neighbors and have them do the same. Set up motions lights and cameras. If the cops have to come out enough, they will start patrolling the street more and eventually will set up surveillance on that house. (It worked for me.) The neighbor will eventually give up and move. More importantly, word will spread not to fukk with your street.


----------



## jmartel

> I took a flat bladed shovel and flung all the dog crap onto her roof while screaming at the top of my lungs. I out crazyed the crazy.
> - walden


Hopefully you didn't hit the mountain lion with it. Wouldn't want to piss it off.


----------



## Slyy

> l out crazyed the crazy.
> 
> - walden


Now thems words to live by!!!


----------



## walden

> I took a flat bladed shovel and flung all the dog crap onto her roof while screaming at the top of my lungs. I out crazyed the crazy.
> - walden
> 
> Hopefully you didn t hit the mountain lion with it. Wouldn t want to piss it off.
> 
> - jmartel


Haha. That was in Nashville. The mountain lion and I are in the mountains of Colorado now. No dbags near me here. If it did happen here I would just put raw salmon by their door and let the enormous brown bear take care of them. He's an ornery ba$turd.


----------



## woodcox

> Tillamook, a town about 1.5 hours away here on the coast (home of the famous Tillamook Cheese Factory), got 15" of rain in 48 hours, 8" in the last 24. Flooding all over the place.
> 
> - 7Footer


My pops lives in Lincoln City, OR. I hope he missed the brunt of it, that is an insane amount of water to deal with.


----------



## jmartel

> Tillamook, a town about 1.5 hours away here on the coast (home of the famous Tillamook Cheese Factory), got 15" of rain in 48 hours, 8" in the last 24. Flooding all over the place.
> 
> - 7Footer


They make good cheese. My wife went through there last year and brought me back a pack of the cheese ends that were trimmed off of the normal blocks. So good.


----------



## walden

Jmart: Did you hear that Lego is spending $1 Billion on renewable energy to power all of their operations? Now you can play with your Legos with a clear conscience.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha about getting caught by the kid during foreplay.

Flooding sucks, sorry 7" and others.



> l out crazyed the crazy.
> 
> - walden
> 
> Now thems words to live by!!!
> 
> - Slyy


Jake, maybe that is the strategy in your situation.

OK, sorta long story, I went to a friends ranch in NM for a quail hunt (I didn't hunt, didn't even take a shotgun). We took a picture of us in front of a little old schoolhouse, the same one that was featured in the recent Nat Geo special about "Billy the Kid, New Evidence". The person they "referred" to as the rancher is Sterling, the son of my friend who is the actual owner.










Looking at the pic, the one to the far right is me and the one next to me is the owner, H.C. "Hotshot" Hendricks. I grew up on my family's ranch about 7 miles up the road and have known Hotshot my whole life, in fact, my dad nicknamed him Hotshor. I have quite a bit of knowledge about the events of the whole history of the Lincoln County War. Hotshot's son has asked me to go to the Lincoln County Clerk's office and get the specifics of the property legal description which belonged to John Henry Tunstall when he was killed in 1878 and which death started the war (war used lightly since there were less than 20 people killed during the whole thing).


----------



## 7Footer

Duc-C - Lincoln city didn't get the rain bad like tillamook, but they were getting wind gusts up to 65 mph all down the coast.. didn't hear of any damage in LC tho… I grew up in outside of McMinnville, you go right through it on the way to the coaat, about 45min from LC, if you ever come to visit him make sure to holler!

Yeah Jcheese, tillamook is the bomb, they have a meat smoking (stef) facility too that put puts out some good ish.

I'd have flung the poop on the neighbors windows.. solid work though walden. Very solid.


----------



## racerglen

X 2 to the window toss 7 !


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great story Walden! Was that in your youth when you had less of the graceful patience you seem to demonstrate nowadays?

Very interesting Duck, thanks. Did you get to watch a dog work the quail? Did they get enough to cook a mess of them? Quail is delicious!!!


----------



## Mosquito

Down to just 2 pages left for the 2016 calendar… Hopefully people that want them before/for Christmas/the holidays can get them if I get it posted by Monday


----------



## jmartel

Is Mr. December going to be someone doing a Bondo pose on their bench under a christmas tree?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ #JWishes


----------



## walden

> Great story Walden! Was that in your youth when you had less of the graceful patience you seem to demonstrate nowadays?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Haha. No. I am very patient with people in almost all situations unless that try and be a dbag to me and won't go away. Then I pull out the crazy. Works every time…


----------



## Mosquito

"Be nice, until it's time to not be nice"

Also, I could make a bondo-pose calendar, but haven't seen any involving a Christmas tree yet


----------



## duckmilk

No dogs Tony. This was drive around on rough rocky ranch roads until a covey was spotted, guys bail out and start walking. They brought back a few, but quite a few couldn't be found due to the thickness of the brush and cacti. A dog would have certainly helped out there.

The last 3 years we have seen very few quail because of the drought.


----------



## duckmilk

> Also, I could make a bondo-pose calendar, but haven t seen any involving a Christmas tree yet
> 
> - Mosquito


Fridge hasn't given us his official bondo pose yet (disregarding the reflection thing), plus he used to build rockets. Maybe he can do one showing his missle-toe


----------



## ToddJB

> Fridge hasn t given us his official bondo pose yet (disregarding the reflection thing), plus he used to build rockets. Maybe he can do one showing his missle-toe
> 
> - duckmilk


Yule log


----------



## Mosquito

oh boy lol


----------



## walden

Haha. I would pay to NOT see the shot.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too bad, it is wonderful watching a good dog work.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, when did you edit the top post? I just caught the "make me a sammich" part.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA, I just saw that yesterday too JMoney. That dude is a funny effer.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahah, I do love donkeys.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow. I feel left out!


----------



## ToddJB

> Wow. I feel left out!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Ha. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## walden

Bahahaha! That's funny!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, I dunno, maybe a couple of days ago. I was waiting to see who'd notice first. I crack myself up sometimes.

I did it quick one night. I was probably medicated. Ill get ya on the next go around Paul.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm so confused, must be an age thing.


----------



## jmartel

Does anyone here have an acoustic guitar? I need a rough measurement that I forgot to take off of my dad's guitar when I was visiting. Bottom of guitar to the base of the head.

I'm making a guitar stand for him for Christmas out of curly cherry and need to know a rough measurement for how tall to make it.


----------



## Mosquito

Adjustable.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I can measure when I get home. I think Mos has a good idea though, as not all guitars are the same.


----------



## jmartel

This is basically the design I'm going to do, making the base come off for shipping.










Plan on making the head part adjustable so it can rotate up and down some, but I just need a general height. It's going to hang, so I'm not making anything fitted. Different sizes shouldn't be an issue as there will be several inches of clearance at the bottom.


----------



## darinS

JGuitarStandMaker,

HamS is pretty big into music and such. Bet if you PM him, you could get an answer pretty quick.


----------



## jmartel

This one is also an option, but I'm not as big of a fan of the design. Easier/cheaper to ship though.

https://www.taylorguitars.com/taylorware/stands/guitar-stand-sapele


----------



## bandit571

Over all length on mine is 38-1/2" 
from the base to where you want to hook onto..32"


----------



## ToddJB

So you're saying you have a 6.5" head, Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

Around…..


----------



## 7Footer

Boom! Nice Todd. haha.

JAboveWater - The first one you posted the pic of is way cooler than the one in the link… 1st one is fuggin dope. I used to have a couple acoustics but parted ways with, only have electrics (that i haven't played in like 15 years). My senior project in high school was a replica of the frist Fender Telecaster, '52 I think…. I didn't make the neck though.. It's pretty cool but I never quite finished wiring it, always been saying I'm going to.


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## racerglen

Oh yes ! Being prepared for the holiday ! Like it 7 !!!


----------



## shampeon

Overall length of my Guild 6 string is 41.5". A 12 string would be longer due to the longer headstock.

Word of warning, Jmart, whatever padding you use make absolutely certain it's non-reactive to nitrocellulose lacquer. Many a cheap guitar stand has eaten through the finish on very nice guitars because the foam rubber dissolves nitro lacquer.


----------



## 489tad

JMart I like that design. The stand I made the cradle is adjustable. When I first started reading I was hoping you were looking to buy a guitar. Sons guitar just collect dust with the stand.


----------



## walden

Tony: There is a Lie Nielsen hand tool event in LA this weekend…


----------



## chrisstef

Love nick offerman.

Tommorow night ive got a lil somethin comin my way on a trade with a guy and its tastycakes. Like settle in, take your pants off n get comfy.

His off cut of a recent project for the factory cart i scored over the summer.


----------



## Mosquito

Wasn't figuring I'd get this wrapped up until the weekend, but was able to find enough time this evening after work to get the calendar done.

The 2016 Calendar info can be found here:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/133282


----------



## AnthonyReed

Age verified me 7.

Good looking out Ian!! Love this place.

Thanks Walden but I am headed to San Diego to see about a girl.

Pictures BEFORE you soil it this time Demo.


----------



## chrisstef

Keeper …. Told ya.

I kinda picture you lookin funny playin guitar 7. All i see is ....


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaah! Not the same one fuxer.

[email protected] Munster.


----------



## RGtools

Got my workout yesterday. The blade on my bandsaw (my last blade of course) died when I had to rip some very dry rock maple. So I got re-aquianted with my 4.5 Tpi Disston. Now my shop is a mess again but in a good way for once.


----------



## walden

Looks good Mos!

Tony: I completely understand. May your drive be safe and may your date be naked.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip to pick these two up









Mohawk-Shelburne and a Ohio Tool Co. No. 035. Fifty cents each…..works for me…


----------



## Tugboater78

Pindrop

Christmas bonus deposited in account, time to burn it up…


----------



## chrisstef

Ill take a low angle jack Tug.


----------



## terryR

LN No. 2.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll take a rockabilly chick Tug.


----------



## jmartel

I'll take a couple Bad Axe saws.

Our bonuses aren't until March.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bonuses? What are those?


----------



## 7Footer

Nice work on the calendar Mos!

It probably does look a little something like that Stef! Lol I need an extra large guitar.

You guys know the difference between your bonus and your penis? Wife will always blow your bonus.

Came back from the gym to pick up the dog this morning and found this letter hanging on the stalk of a plant where our walkway to the front door starts… Jeff Merkley is a Senator… lol just weird someone would take the time to write this letter and then buy a box of clothe pins to go around the neighborhood and stick them up.. Hector you fuggin weirdo


----------



## chrisstef

A stand up bass would be more appropriate 7.

My wife just linked me to some FB page from this cat we went to school with. Propaganda is at an all time high I'm pretty sure. Ignorance isn't far behind. Societal regression is what I'm going to call it. I want to go on a bitch slapping mission.


----------



## DanKrager

Full time work there, Stef, with unhealthy amounts of overtime. Line'em up!

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I'm non violent so bslap a few of them for me then my conscience will be clear .


----------



## chrisstef

Ill reserve a special pimp slap in your dedication fart.


----------



## walden

Haha. My Grandma WAS right. The world is going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Playin' hooky:


----------



## jmartel

What kind of chisels are those, Red? Looks like the top one is a new Stanley 750, but I'm not sure on the lower one.


----------



## Tugboater78

On the wife blowing bonuses subject. No wife yet, though next years will likely be claimed as I should have an official Mrs Tug.

So I am making the most of this last one..

Weak bonus this year, only 2600 went in bank..

Couple gyuchu saws otw, some hardware and thread/tap tools otw for tom fidgen's resaw tool combo. Had BA rip tenon saw in cart but put it on standby. Can't decide between it and/or LN 50° bronze #4

Decisions..

No worries, everyone else's Christmas has been taken care of.. I do work for a company that hauls coal…


----------



## Pezking7p

Maybe an Ashley isles round chisel?

Fooled around a bit today on the tack trunk.


















Wife saw it and now has all kinds of input that doesn't work in Greene and Greene style. Why oh why didn't I just keep it a secret until it was done?

B-slaps all around. Tis the season.


----------



## walden

Jmart: The bottom chisel is a Blue Spruce paring chisel. (I sold it to Red.) Knowing Red's appreciation for Lie Nielsen, I bet the top chisel is a Lie Nielsen.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's a Blue Spruce paring chisel. I bought it from Walden when he got in some legal trouble. lawl.

Tug- you know my vote, but once you go bronze…you never go back.

I recently decided to upgrade my saws as well. I went with Bob Summerfield because his saws are just as good as Bad Axe imho.

No bonus til Feb for me. But, I've never had a bonus before so I'll take what I can get.


----------



## chrisstef

This ….


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, wife / fiance / SO, whatever, same dif.

Whatup BRK.

Getting sick.of.the.fugging.rain.

Suz pez, but at least you have a better idea now, it'd be even worse had you just finished and then she says what she doesnt like.. my wifey has pulled that a couple times, it's tough to hear when you're all pumped about something.

You guys know whats better roses on your piano?

Tulips on your organ.


----------



## chrisstef

I dont do well when my wife provides design input either but 7 may have a point in it just being tough to hear when youre all jacked up. Women.

Yo i heard 30' waves out your way 7?


----------



## ToddJB

Buddy had to $#!+ a brick


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah man, gnarly waves brah! My parents have a little tiny beach house like 75 feet from the ocean in Rockaway, there's a huge rock wall in front of the beach and the houses, and waves were getting over it. It's not a small wall either.. Idk about elsewhere, but at least supposedly they didn't get any damage to their place…


----------



## chrisstef

Hahaha!!!! Jack you dirty dog.


----------



## jmartel

That's a pretty nice bonus, Tug. Ours aren't that much.



> Getting sick.of.the.fugging.rain.
> 
> - 7Footer


Yeah, but we need the rain. Last year was bad. Hopefully there won't be so many forest fires next summer.

Also, was chatting with a guy at the lumber yard, and it turns out he has a lathe he doesn't use. So, may be trading some stuff for it next week. Nice guy.


----------



## duckmilk

Way ta go Jack!

Back when I met him as such a sweet boy who wanted a moustache:


----------



## chrisstef

Funkdoobiest. 27"x24" or so.


----------



## duckmilk

What's the plan man, lots of figure there.


----------



## theoldfart

Layover in Lost Wages for a half hour then on to Sacramento. The flight had 125 mph average head winds. Took a long time to get here.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Kev, lucky you didn't get blown backwards land land back in LA


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, my wife was complaining about the rough ride landing in Chicago an hour ago. On her way back east.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea a bit of turbulence, the pilot climbed pretty high to go over it.


----------



## lateralus819

Picked those ninja cookies up for my boy and us to do. Should be fun.


----------



## chrisstef

> What s the plan man, lots of figure there.
> 
> - duckmilk


Not sure yet duck. I think i see a shelf on the burl side. Or maybe a small table with little pencil legs. Ill get a lil intoxicated tonight and maybe it'll talk to me.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, 69 degrees and 85% humidity here at 8:00 am


----------



## walden

Snowing here. Shock…


----------



## terryR

Stef, that piece of ?maple is talking to me already!  Spectacular little drawer fronts.

Never received a holiday bonus during 25 years of Nursing. One hospital gave us $30 checks for spending at Kroger. Hoping for a better bonus this year…I just filled our new duck pond with water, and the wife has been out there staring and photographing the ducks for an hour! No joke. Happy wife = Happy Holiday! Doh!


----------



## terryR

.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 60s here and cloudy. Drizzles a bit too. Ugly day outside.

The City Fire Department where I live, has a problem…...they have found Bed Bugs in the crew's quarters. They are now trying to get rid of the dang things…...good luck with that….

Looks like it is "Moving Day" upstairs…...stuff from the non-burnt rooms is getting placed back into the NOW repaired Burnt Rooms. New light fixture to replace the toasty one, closet door openig was trimmed out yesterday by me. One smallish gap in the mitered corner. 









I think I'll just take the day off today,,,,done way too much yesterday..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lay it down Jack! Good job dad.

Oh my Stef! Sexy. You were not kidding.


----------



## terryR

Been looking at this model of router…sure looks like a handy addition to the shop.


----------



## duckmilk

Get it before they run out of stock Terry


----------



## putty

Terry, make sure it has a 1/2" collett


----------



## 489tad

Pez I feel your pain. Also I was planning on building a Tac tote for my daughter. She is using a plastic, too small for all her brushes and stuff. The other day I see she bought a bigger plastic tote.

Yesterday was interesting. A couple of weeks back I had my new hire 90 day review. HR was reviewing my resume and asked if I ever heard about our machining division. No, didn't know about it. She calls the plant manager, set up an introduction for Friday. What I figured was going to be maybe an hour talk and tour turned in to several hours of great conversation. They have a hard time finding qualified skilled help. He seems to think I have it. (I tend to agree). Work is high tolerance machining, grinding a polishing. To the millionths. Crazy!! On the plus side the work is cool and I would learn how to finally put a surgical edge on my chisels and irons. The down side its a haul from where I live now heading into Chicago traffic. I'm eight miles away now and it takes a half hour. There would have to be a nice bump. Anyway it was cool to think I could work like that. Heading out to find a tree. Later.


----------



## TheFridge

She better use a roundover so the edges don't dig into her hips when I walk into the shop and go caveman.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah we need the rain but not so much at once like this that causes floods and slides, still plenty of winter left… Did you hear about the tornado in Battle Ground? Its been really windy around here too, that's scary when you're flying. lol what is going on, there was also a tornado in the town where I went to college last year…

+1 Terry. I feel like we aren't seeing a couple of the features though, where does one go to see the full set of features on that router?

Pretty cool they recognized that Dan, hope it works out!


----------



## CL810

Best. Shop elf. Ever.

Terry, now know what your tag line is all abou!


----------



## TheFridge

And she brought a bunch of craft beer with her. What a woman.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks to me like she drank all the craft beer, and is now using power tools. I see nothing wrong here.


----------



## summerfi

The last garden pickins of the year. A little below zero weather don't hurt carrots much when they're under snow cover.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Beautiful! I had no idea Montana yielded carrots in December. When did you plan them, to get 'em ripe this late?


----------



## terryR

Wow, lovely carrots! I've gotten into juicing for lunch every day…

72 degrees and sunny here. I really need to mow grass once more.


----------



## terryR

> Best. Shop elf. Ever.
> 
> Terry, now know what your tag line is all abou!
> 
> - CL810


LOL!

I intended for that to refer to skill building…but…
I'll do my best job with the router learning curve that I can!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Dan! Hope they make it worth your while.


----------



## summerfi

> ^ Beautiful! I had no idea Montana yielded carrots in December. When did you plan them, to get em ripe this late?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I planted them in May, Smitty, but just left what we didn't use in the ground. Many of them are oversized now. Some of the largest ones split open and I just threw them in the compost pile. There are probably 50 pounds more still in the garden that I'll never use. Carrots left in the ground until winter seem to get sweeter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Learned something new today, Bob. Thank you!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I love me some carrots.

Getting the dining chair blog caught up.

http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/2015/12/dining-set-tutorial-4-glue-up-and-lower.html


----------



## TheFridge

> Wow, lovely carrots! I ve gotten into juicing for lunch every day…
> 
> 72 degrees and sunny here. I really need to mow grass once more.
> 
> - terryR


Ditto


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tee shirt weather, picking out the Christmas Tree today. 69 degrees when it's supposed to be nice and cold!


----------



## 489tad

Speaking of Christmas tree shopping. 13' of fun heading my way. Just waiting for my son to show up.


----------



## terryR

Photographic PROOF that the grass really is greener on the other side of the fence!


----------



## Pezking7p

Need to get some help like that in my shop. I can't believe she's not wearing safety glasses, though. Gotta wear protection in the shop.

Bob, those are the biggest carrots I've ever seen!

73F here today. Same thing tomorrow. Had to turn on the A/C in the shop for a bit today.


----------



## Tugboater78

Went and picked up my new leather pouches for my block planes earlier today..



























I think they are a great addition to my toolchest.

I was sweating today, too warm for me.. stupid crazy weather..

Gimme 66 degrees or less so i can be comfortable in my jeans and tshirts…


----------



## bandit571

Well, today we had an Old Goat making Old Groats..









Scrubbing down Walnut with a cambered jack plane….got three close to flat, and then into some clamps for the night









After I had run a Junior Jack as a jointer plane on the edges..









What will come from all of this?? Stay tuned…

Best keep an eye on that leather, might corrode cast iron?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Best keep an eye on that leather, might corrode cast iron?
> 
> - bandit571


Before i mounted i soaked inside of pouches with a couple "coats" of jajoba oil to hopefully prevent. We shall see.


----------



## jmartel

That damn murphy bed install took 5 hours. I was expecting it to take like 2, 2 1/2. But, it's done, they're happy, and it's out of my garage. I'll put photos up in a bit.


----------



## racerglen

All right, J.Done, Bandit heading out again. No sweating here, temp hanging right on the freezing mark, call is for mix of snot and rain, want to hit a flea markets this morning, but have upper level road to hit to get there..


----------



## walden

Tug: That chest looks cool. I like the block plane holders.

Congrats Jmart!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a huge tree Dan.

Hard at work Beast?

Congrats JFinish.

While cleaning my stuff out of grandma's I found a small chest of my missives and love notes, amongst the envelopes was an expired (year 2000), unopened box of condoms. The amplitude of the pendulum in a wooden box.

Irony you exquisite bitch, I love you.

Shake the dust boys.


----------



## duckmilk

> Best keep an eye on that leather, might corrode cast iron?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Before i mounted i soaked inside of pouches with a couple "coats" of jajoba oil to hopefully prevent. We shall see.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Tug, I have pistols and rifles in leather holsters that have not suffered any ill effects for 40 -50 years. They are not cast iron, but react to rust the same way. Wipe down your planes occasionally and they should be fine.


----------



## shampeon

Tony, at first I thought you said you had a box of 2000 expired condoms. Which is a short story of hubris and heartbreak if I've ever heard one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Edited. Thanks Ian!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Huge surf this morning.


----------



## jmartel

Here's the project post.


----------



## walden

Well F me. I decided to use a bench top drill press to drill the holes for the Moxon vice. Fail. The holes aren't even close to being 90 degrees. I can do a better job by hand. The only good news is that I only drilled the holes in the rear jaw and I have another piece of teak I can use. It's just going to set me back time-wise. I might shelve this project and work on another one for awhile. This project has been problem after problem for some reason.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Well F me. I decided to use a bench top drill press to drill the holes for the Moxon vice. Fail. The holes aren t even close to being 90 degrees. I can do a better job by hand. The only good news is that I only drilled the holes in the rear jaw and I have another piece of teak I can use. It s just going to set me back time-wise. I might shelve this project and work on another one for awhile. This project has been problem after problem for some reason.
> 
> - walden


That blows, time is a commodity that is hard to come by.

Ive been home 3 days and have accomplished almost nothing, i can hear the clock ticking.


----------



## johnstoneb

Tug
Keep the oil in those holsters, unlike duck I had a pistol in a leather holster that did rust some.


----------



## racerglen

Justin I think it's the Dock, Clicking ? ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Came across this pdf. Figured it would be useful to people in here who want to make their own wooden tools.

http://toolemera.com/bkpdf/haywardhowtobk.pdf


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty cool article jmart. Solid post.

Too many milk stouts last night. Crappin like a goose.

Another W for the chiefs.


----------



## jmartel

Occasionally I post something useful.


----------



## racerglen

J.teaching ! Hey that's a great old piece, favourited, lots of great bits there, a wild guess as I didn't see a publishing date..between the two "great" wars ?


----------



## racerglen

Stef.. Stay off my lawn !


----------



## jmartel

Also, I'm getting a lathe. Trading off some wood that I honestly don't really need anyway to someone for it.


----------



## duckmilk

Walden, sorry, that sucks. All I have is a benchtop press also, but it is pretty accurate.

Jturn, have you had any previous experience with a lathe? I hear they are pretty addictive.

Been fighting bronchitis for 4 days, but got some progress on the shop. Added two 8' sections of wall a couple of days ago and put up 8 more ceiling joists today by myself. Those are heavy. Thanks again to those who convinced me to use 2×10s ;-)



















Did I show you guys my new shop heater?


----------



## jmartel

Not really. I've turned on a metal lathe before, but not wood. Only experience is attempting to turn knobs on my drill press with a shinto saw rasp. Actually worked decently well.

I like the heater, Duck. Art Deco-esque.


----------



## summerfi

Nice lathe Jspin. You'll be happy with that one.


----------



## shampeon

The kids wanted a star for the top of the tree, so I made one a la Paul Sellers. This was a fun little project.


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool Ian. I haven't seen Sellers making of one. Is it three dimentional or is that the illusion?


----------



## Pezking7p

A lathe could be fun. Get after it Jeffery.

I have about 100 of those same painters pyramids, shamp. I use the heavy out of them.

Maker space update: it's $45 per month and they have some good tools. I think I'll join to meet people and use a few tools. It'll be hard to do work though because they don't have any storage space. That means lugging my tools and supplies back and forth or using exclusively their tools and leaving wood there. Conundrums.


----------



## shampeon

Duck: Just the illusion. Here's a blog entry on making them: https://paulsellers.com/2013/12/making-faceted-stars/

And a long video showing every step: 




Dan: Yeah, those pyramids are pretty dang useful. Cool about the maker's space. All the ones in the Bay Area are either crazy expensive or super cliquey or both.


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah shamp, I'm worried it's full of hipsters and rubes, but I think it's just me worrying for nothing. It would be nice to talk to anyone in real life about woodworking. Even hipsters.


----------



## duckmilk

^ Yup, we're not real, all in your mind like a wierd Stef dream.


----------



## DanKrager

Jlathe, you're on a whole new slippery slope now with that great old lathe! It will "require" a whole rack of new tools, even if the ones shown come with it. Then you will want to learn how to sharpen them and there is SO much bad advice in the interwebs about that. I'm addicted to turning and have gotten hooked on bowls. Just simple bowls of one piece of beautiful wood…there's nothing quite like it. You're gonna have fun learning, so I won't tell you the end of the story!
That is one of the best tool rests ever made.

Be safe!

DanK


----------



## lateralus819

Working on a serving tray for the in laws for xmas. Wasn't intending on doing the window around the ebony, but I messed up the inlay on that. It works. I tried to miter the window but I couldn't reach my fat hands inside my donkey ear to shoot it.


----------



## jmartel

Just show up and do a bondo pose the entire time on a workbench on your first day to establish dominance.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks, I'll have to take a look at that Ian, would make nice presents. Not this year though


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, I like the idea of a shop within a building. That's what I was going to do, but I ended up taking over the whole building. Looking at your good progress, I got to wondering what kind of critters will live between the walls?
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Dan,

I have no information about the lathe other than that photo, and him saying it's 1/2 hp 120v, but can be converted to 240V. Said it's about 53" long. Says the tools come with it, along with various attachments and rests that aren't shown in the photo. Not bad for giving up some wood that I didn't have any plans for anyway. I guess chatting with random strangers at a lumber dealer and explaining what 4/4, 8/4 etc means, and such pays off sometimes.

Lat, I really like that inlay. Reminds me of the engagment ring photos of solar eclipses.


----------



## duckmilk

Dan, we have 4 barn cats. They ran out of mice and rats a long time ago. The latest kill was this Thursday left on our welcome mat, was the front 1/3 of a gopher. Hunters they are (Yoda voice).

I have the walls up against the metal purlin such that no cat can accidentally get stuck in there. BTW, they seem to love the new construction.


----------



## DanKrager

It looks to be a good old Delta lathe, Jmart, a very solid piece of equipment. I know from recent experience that that tool post holder alone, not including the actual tool rest that goes in it, will run almost $200 on the bay. I lucked into one that the owner didn't know what it was and called it a Craftsman…well, it was a you suck deal.

1/2 HP might be a little light for other than spindle work, but if you learn the shear cutting method, it will be plenty to start. Shear cuts have a high rate of surprises for beginners, but it is SO worth the effort and frustration. Underpowered is good in those situations.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Now that you narrowed it down to being Delta, it looks like it's a 1460 based off of photos. I'll know more tomorrow when I pick it up at lunch.

Also, looks like it's in good condition based off that photo.


----------



## bandit571

Two planes are looking better than they were the other day..









Ohio Tool Co. of Auburn NY USA No. 035, waiting on a coat to dry









A #4 sized Mohawk-Shelburne made by Millers Falls. Been giving it a workout today, even on end grain..


----------



## bandit571

Two planes are looking better than they were the other day..









Ohio Tool Co. of Auburn NY USA No. 035, waiting on a coat to dry









A #4 sized Mohawk-Shelburne made by Millers Falls. Been giving it a workout today, even on end grain..


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks Jmart. There is another directly below that. I want to do a M in the middle too.

Gotta get my damn printer to work first though!


----------



## terryR

Nice inlay, Kevin. Resembles that eclipse a lot.

Duck, you make my shoulders tired just seeing those ceiling joists! Sure wish we had framed my entire shop at the beginning.

We'll have to search for JDelta on the lathe forums pretty soon. I plopped my lil Jet near the front door of the shop, so it's difficult to even walk in without thinking of something turned!

Side grain cherry knobs started yesterday…for drawer pulls.


----------



## jmartel

We'll see. I don't expect to do a ton of turning. Originally my plan was to pick up a little benchtop lathe and use it for tool handles, mallets, and knobs and things like that. This will allow me to do spindles, legs, and other larger items (maybe some smaller bowls?). But turning has never been my primary focus.

Also, wood turning forums on here? Or another site? I'm in the knowledge acquiring phase right now, obviously. So I'm on the hunt for good videos/posts. Watched a few longer videos yesterday that looked good.


----------



## terryR

http://lumberjocks.com/forums/14

don't laugh, but I've learned a lot from youTube. Tim Yoder is goofy but fun to watch. He makes a lot of different stuff, so it's nice to see how he attaches wood to the lathe. 1/2 the battle.

I think most turners started out with no clue how addictive the lathe can be!


----------



## duckmilk

> We ll see. I don t expect to do a ton of turning.
> 
> - jmartel


That's what they all say.

Terry, I wish my shoulder soreness was only imaginary today.


----------



## johnstoneb

Jmart
That Delta lathe was in the majority of high school wood shops in the 50's and 60's. It's almost indestructible.
If that motor runs I would blow it out and use it. I turned a 24" lazy susan on one with plenty of power. Just need sharp tools


----------



## ToddJB

JLucky, that is a 1460.Same one John and I have. Awesome machine. If you decide you like turning I highly suggest you get a 1hp 3 phase motor and hook it up to a VFD. It'll set you back about $200, but infinite speed control at a turn of the dial is well worth it.

Nice star Ian

Getting her done, Duck

Walden was the table not set to 90? That is usually adjustable.


----------



## jmartel

I imagine I'll upgrade to a VFD at some point. No reason not to since this lathe isn't costing me anything at the moment. Maybe a few tools or a chuck depending on what he includes. All of the wood I'm giving him is either cutoffs or stuff I got stupid cheap by people on craigslist. I am letting go the last half of my 8/4 birdseye maple slab (11.5" wide x 53" long). But I kept a few smaller scraps from that one. I can't see using all of it on a project any time soon anyway.

Maybe I'll decide I want to do some metal turning and pick up this little guy. 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bfd/5330266954.html


----------



## ToddJB

That metal lathe would be a nice addition to a small shop.

I went with the NOVA G3 chuck and have bought a few different set of jaws. I've been pleased with it.

And I've been making my own carbide tools, so I've been saving penny's there.


----------



## jmartel

I have no idea what's coming with the lathe, so we'll see what I need to buy. I'm picking it up in like 3 hours at lunchtime so I'll know more then.


----------



## ToddJB

Spent the weekend in a geodesic cabin.














































They sure know how to run with a theme:




























The point of the trip was that we were taking the Royal Gorge Santa Train




























Royal Gorge Bridge way the F up there










Spotting Santa



















Conductor let Jack wear the hat










The wee one pooped out










The train has an open air car, which is fun, but cold


----------



## JayT

Looks like a great time, Todd. Lucky Jack with the conductor's hat.


----------



## chrisstef

Your kids are too cute Todd. Sounds like a great family trip.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks like a blast. I used to take the train to winter park every year. I remember the train ride being half the fun.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So cool!!!!!


----------



## Tim457

Fun day + tired out kids == win. Did Addie's reflux issues get figured out?


----------



## theoldfart

Just did a similar train ride last night in Sacramento with our grandson, Polar Express. Had a good time. Headed down to Big Sur tomorrow for a couple of days then on to my sons family house for a week. Grandkids are growing fast.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like a nice day, Todd. I think there's a few trains that do similar things up here.


----------



## ToddJB

It took a year, Tim, but yeah. She effectively just grew out of it. Like a month before she was done with it we figured out the right medication cocktail.

Though the reflux isn't an issue any longer, the combination of her being the younger sibling and constantly having stuff stolen from her, and the first year of her life being in pain, she is quite the spitfire. I have dubbed her "stink", because she's a little pistol that is always yelling or growling or hitting etc. At 18 months now, she understands most of what we say, so we're trying to throttle that behavior, but it's hard because we empathize with her plight. It'll be a long haul.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## walden

> Walden was the table not set to 90? That is usually adjustable.
> 
> - ToddJB


It was that bench top thing that holds a hand drill. POS. I'm pretty good by hand. I shouldn't have second guessed my abilities. The holes from here on out will be done by hand.


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh Todd. Nathan went through the same reflux thing and until we found the meds that worked he was not a nice human. We ended up getting him on a suspension medication that only one pharmacy in the state could make. Id have to pick it up with a cooler in my car because it couldn't get warm. At least she's got some bite to her bark. Fiesty women are not to be messed with in life.

Anyone want a $50k wet blasting machine that requires 8 hours of wrenching for every 8 hours of work? I'm about to drive that fuggin thing into a pond.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Stef, samesies. And feisty, I'm fine with, but I have this great fear that she will be a "mean girl", which I'm not fine with.


----------



## chrisstef

Mean girl is no Bueno. Fiesty chica is all right. I feel ya.


----------



## duckmilk

Cool pics Todd, looks like fun.

Crosspost from one of RickM's blogs.

I was given a Goodell Pratt 494 a couple of years ago and have occasionally looked for a tool rest for it. Haven't done anything with it due to the fact I don't currently have a suitable shop. Here is a view from the backside cause I can't turn the table around right now










I have the original bolt and knob for the tool rest, but would like to find the rest.
You might not be able to see, but the pulleys were changed to v-belt pulleys at some point, probably for ease of replacing belts.
Below is the motor that was on it, a Westinghouse 1/4 hp 1725 rpm. Humms nice and quiet 










The motor was set toward the rear of the table to avoid the chips flying. The piece closest to the camera (broken of course) was bolted to one side of the motor and the little round extensions sat in the cradles thus suspending the motor by one side to provide belt tension. There is also enough forward and back adjustability for all 3 pulley positions.










I got replacement oilers from McMaster Carr. It hase a faceplate screwed onto the headstock.










I think this takes a #1 Morse Taper?










Someday, I plan on getting it cleaned up and in working order, if I can find the toolrest. There was a post in Practicalmachinist.com back in May 2009 by MarcD referring to reproductions being made at Cattail Foundry, wherever that is.


----------



## chrisstef

The lathe hole seems deep and dark to me. I do know that I would like to turn some stuff but holy hell it seems like you've got to learn an entirely new trade. This face probably wouldn't hurt taking a few chunks of flying timber off it either. I could use a new tattoo.


----------



## jmartel

So, I'll take photos when I get it home and set up but I'd say I got a hell of a deal. Looks like the original paint, still in good condition. Beds/rest could use some shining up, but don't look bad at all. Nothing that some green scrubbies and WD40 couldn't fix. Spindles are aligned, bearings turn freely. Came with some accessories, and 4 turning tools. 2 skews, one roughing gouge, and a parting tool. I'll probably have to get a bowl gouge or other finer tools, but it should set me up pretty good for a while.

I'll toss a link belt on there when I set it up as well.

All this cost me was the last of my 8/4 birdseye maple board (11.5" wide, 53" long), some 3/4" curly maple (have more anyway), some 6/4 white oak, and a couple small scraps of Padauk, Purpleheart, and Yellowheart. I didn't really have any plans or need for that wood anyway. The BEM board is going to hurt the most not having, but I prefer other woods.


----------



## summerfi

Christmas came early today with two nice surprises in the mail. First is this beautiful marking knife from Andy (CL810).










And then this cool black mulberry log from Joseph (palaswood).










Thanks very much guys. I guess I'd better get busy and make something.


----------



## chrisstef

Good deal jmart. Congrats.

Ill attest to the awesomeness of andys marking knife. I was lucky enough to receive one myself and its bawse. I'm itching to layout some dovetails just to use the knife.

Terry - want to thank you for the drawer front suggestion on that slab I took in. Ive got a saw till idea bouncing around my head that would utilize some stuff ive had kicking around for a while.

Ive been trying to clean up and organize the shop the past week or so but I'm gaining little traction. I really really need some drawers and cabinets to bury some crap in. And I need to desperately organize my off cuts and shorts pile.


----------



## CL810

Glad you like them Bob & Stef. They are un to make.


----------



## 7Footer

Todd, great pics, looks like a fun trip!

Nice Bob, man that marking knife is sweet.

Sweet lathe jmart, great trade.

Have any of you guys used the Revo Jr. parallel clamps by Bessy? This sure seems like a solid deal, not sure if the bit of less clamping power would even be noticed… It says the Revo originals have 1500 lbs, the Revo Jrs have 900…. So just for S's&G's I checked, Jet (1000 lb) and Jorgensen(1000 lb) so called clamping power is pretty close to the Revo JR's…. I know you guys all like the Jorgy's but just curious if anyone has used the REVO Jr.


----------



## ToddJB

7, looks like that deal is saving you about $12 off retail and throwing in a stool. If you need a stool, it seems like a good deal.

I've not used them, but a lot of folks like 'em. I only have two bessey clamps, they are the light duty F styles, and I don't see the merit in a price hike over the HF F styles. No experience with their Parallels though. Lots of people sing their parallel praises. Bessey replaced Irwin at HD, I got a couple of Irwin parallels on clearance and they suck in quality and function compared to my Jorgeys. If the Besseys are on par with the Irwins, then I'd pass.


----------



## chrisstef

I need to step up my clamp game. Lotta pony's around my shop.

Little buddy just asked mama to kiss his ear because some little punk hit him with a block at daycare. I told her to teach him that ill left cross she learned growing up with 2 brothers.


----------



## 7Footer

Hmmm.. thanks for the perspective, T-O-Double-D. I have never used a parallel clamp, at all, so got nothing to compare it to. Been wanting to get some forever, and I plan on getting the wood and starting a bench build in january… and I actually really need a shop stool, was gonna build one but there's about 500 other things I need to build as well… Where you getting the $12 of retail? I see the kit without the stool for $215.

I always order something for the wifey from the adult store at x-mas time.. Saw this on the best selling couples toys page, I let out a serious LOL…. Someday, I swear, one of you guys just might receive a discrete package in the mail, and you'll think it was an LJ care package, and then you'll open it up and find the Accommodator!


----------



## ToddJB

Buying the clamps individually from toolbarn.com you can get them from $28-34 for the 18"-36".

Two sets of those would give you a lot of clamping options, and then just fill in with bar clamps for the long ones and F style HF for the fillers. And then sell the second stool

Edit: Oh and the compare and contrast between the Jorgey and the Irwin is the Jorgey has acme screw and larger grip handle, verses fine thread screw and smaller handle. So bearing down on the two there is a dramatic difference. The Jorgey also disengage and slide a lot easier when you want them to.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy eff 7! Hahahaha!

"Honey, i need some accomodation in the bedroom". 
"But but but …. My neck is killin me. Whatta ya think im cliff burton here?"


----------



## 7Footer

Oh ok gotcha. I don't think I'd buy two sets, I'd probably buy that set and down the road pick up a couple of the 50"ers …. I did see some specs and the threads are acme on the bessy's.

Lolololol!!! Fuggin Cliff Burton! Omg I can't stop lawl-ing at that thing. How effin ridiculous is that.


----------



## chrisstef

Showed it to my wife. "Who eats the appetizer and main course at the same time?"


----------



## CL810

I like the Revo Jr.'s just fine. Have the Jorgies as well and think they are fine and American made; not sure about Bessey.


----------



## CL810

Been on the receiving end of that?



> ...... I told her to teach him that ill left cross she learned growing up with 2 brothers.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## chrisstef

Still dont see it comin ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hence forth 7 will be referred to as "The Accommodator." lawlz. Eyes were watering.

Jorgy's work great. They're made in US. The rest are made in Chinaland. Rest my case.

Little buddy had his first bball tourney since the move. Not gonna lie, it was painful. Not snobbin, but we're used to a little different level of bball. Inbound plays: Dawson would slap the ball and all his teammates would stand there and look at him….as if they were all the ones setting the screen. This happened like ten times over 3 games.

I prolly shouldn't sit by the other parental units.


----------



## duckmilk

OMG


----------



## duckmilk

^You probably shouldn't sit by 7' either.


----------



## Pezking7p

^at least a chin's length away from 7'


----------



## jmartel

By the hair on his chinny chin chin.


----------



## Pezking7p

Squeal like a pig, boy!

So what did you settle on for Mrs. 7' Christmas present?


----------



## ToddJB

Speaking of Bessey clamps, I just emailed about these:

http://boulder.craigslist.org/tls/5358805696.html


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I've got a few of that style from back in the day. Decent. Def worth that price.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That strap-on is quite disgusting. And there are far too many cameras in this world… No. Way.


----------



## jmartel

Got it in the shop. First thing I did was put an extra link belt I had on it since the one it had was stretched out. This thing is in awesome condition. There isn't even any rust on it.




























Came with 4 chisels and a face plate. 3 of the chisels are Greenlee, and one is old US made craftsman. All of them will need new handles, but that can be a project for me to learn on. Chisels have some rust, but it should clean up pretty easily. Looks like I can do outboard turning on the back side of the lathe as well. So that's an advantage.

It does look like it is missing the countershaft and some pulley's based off of a manual I found. So I'll have to figure out the rpms by belt position on my own. Easy enough to do.


----------



## woodcox

Duck, I took pic of your lathe advert from GP's no.16 catalog circa 1926. Just in case you hadn't seen it before. There are another 20 or so pages of accoutrements listed for it. A lot of pretty cool attachments considering it's vintage.


----------



## woodcox

Wow jmart that is clean. That extra shorty rest will be nice to have. What is on the far right side of the bed?

Lol! the reviews were worth the damage. "7'er 'known accommodator.'"


----------



## jmartel

That's a hanger for the coutershaft that is missing. Looking at the manual it looks like if you use a countershaft, you hang the motor from the wood top under the bed, then use 2 of those hangers to hold the countershaft that has 2 sets of pulleys. Then you get 16 speeds instead of 4.


----------



## Tugboater78

seems like an awesome score jmart!


----------



## terryR

Nice JScore. I'm jealous with my little 1220 lathe! No substitute for cubic inches…

Stef, awesome idea on the drawer fronts. LOL. I cut some cherry drawer fronts yesterday, but failed twice at rounding over the edges cleanly with a plane.










But 40+ years of polishing a small knob paid off!


----------



## johnstoneb

If you find you don't have room for that Jmart. I will gladly take off your hands. Nice score.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Set it on fire, then buy a new one Stef. Fires happen all the time.

Sorry Dawson.

Great grab JCountershaft. That is really sweet.

Nice job on the polish Terry. Have any photographic support of the drawer front issue? I can't picture what you are describing but it's early yet, maybe after I go back and reread some more.


----------



## ToddJB

Tremendous deal JMart. Buying the rest of the jackshaft set up would put you 3/4 of the way to buying a larger motor and VFD. Selling that one mount might get you the other 1/4.

She looks great though.

One thing to note. Link belts are awesome, but you want to be cautious about using them on step pulleys. They wear out the pulley edges faster than regular belts when moving step to step.


----------



## terryR

Tony,









I meant to post that^ photo. Hard to see my bummed roundover on the table.

Drinking grocery store coffee today, so I'm a lil slow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd, laying it down.

Sorry about the coffee Terry. The drawer face looks far from bummed. I like that gray, what is the scheme you have in mind with it? Thank you for the pic.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Tony, you're a SW! 

the grey is really black, just wimpy. Planning for green topcoat.


----------



## walden

That's awesome Jmart. Todd speaks the truth. He is the antique Delta whisperer.

Terry: It's looking good!

I was going to dimension a new board for the moxon vice today, but I woke up to snow. (My dust extraction system, i.e. barrel, has to sit outside.) I think I'll finish up my hand saws and start reading By Hand and Eye instead.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice alternative plan Walden.

But seriously, f*ck winter.


----------



## jmartel

I have two of the countershaft hangers. I figured I could use a generic shaft and pulleys. Haven't looked into it much yet. But I'm certainly not opposed to selling them off if it will get me a vfd motor.

The serial number puts the lathe being built in 1948. Pretty cool.

Staying home sick today. Have a nasty cold and can't breathe. Might get a bit of shop time in though.


----------



## chrisstef

$5/bf for walnut? $3 for cherry? I may have found a decent sawmill. Id love to see the prices just a little bit lower but I'm sure I'm going to need to spend a little money with the dude before I get a hook up. Right around the corner from the old house too.


----------



## walden

Nice Stef. Where Todd and I are located, walnut and cherry go for $12-14 a board foot. I think you are doing fine.


----------



## jmartel

That's half of what it costs me out here. I wish I could get those prices.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef - the app and the main course… lawl!

WC-the reviews are worth the damage, hahaha! 
I like this one:
Pros: Adds some great pleasure for the wife
Cons:A little long when on the chin and it looks funny
^looks funny…ya think?

Haven't decided yet Pez, either gonna pop for one of them 'luxury' toys, or get one of those swings, those look fun, I just don't have a good spot . And something from Vicky's. Always gotta pick up a sexy little number from VS.

Todd is the resident Master of Vintage Arn.

Sexy knobs Terry, you are a black belt in knob polishing!

I've heard sawdust helps the sinuses JStuffy.


----------



## jmartel

That's the hope. I've got a drawing of the guitar stand going now and will head down shortly. Shouldn't be too long to build. It's only 1-2 glue ups.


----------



## ToddJB

What the trick to uploading YouTube videos? I see the "Old Code" thing that Cricket posted a year ago but youtube doesn't seem to have the option any longer


----------



## 7Footer

You mean to embed vids right?
www.vtubetools.com


----------



## ToddJB

That works. Thanks 7


----------



## jmartel

Curly cherry for a guitar stand, anyone?










Was thinking of using bicycle handlebar wrapping tape for the part that the head stock rests on. Thoughts? Shouldn't mess up the finish, and would be soft enough.


----------



## 7Footer

I knife slicing the top is a great touch. Saw that a couple days ago, hilarious..


----------



## ToddJB

I think that would blend great


----------



## chrisstef

Curly cherry … yup, ill take a slice.

I agree the prices aren't bad on the lumber. 4/4 walnut is going between $7-9 and cherry between $6-7 so decent deals if the stock he's got is worth a damn. I plan on taking a trip over to the guys barn either this weekend or one night next week. We shall see.


----------



## jmartel

Or, all black/brown would work too. But yeah, let's go with the blue and yellow pattern.


----------



## terryR

JStand, also consider self-adhesive velcro…just the soft part.

Yikes! lumber sounds high in Co. I sorta assumed that since we didn't see many trees!


----------



## shampeon

I'd go with cork, personally. Fits with the design better.


----------



## ToddJB

I think bike tape would work great for that. The fake leather stuff might hold up better in the long run but wouldn't be as padded, I don't think it would effect the guitar's finish.

Some condensed thoughts on the lathe to shorten your learning curve if you choose to go the VFD route.

If you sell the brackets make sure you label them both as Counter Shaft and Jack Shaft to maximize word search. You could probably get $100 out of the pair.

If you decide you want to go VFD what you will need is a 3PH motor (not single phase like you currerntly have), but but you will want to keep it the same RPM, probably 1740-ish, and you will want to keep the same shaft size so your pulley will work on the new motor.

I'm guess that your current motor is 1/2-3/4HP. This in my option is under sized even with tougher older motors. I would go with a 1, 1.5, or 2 HP. I have an old 1HP and it does well.

The VFD you will want is a Sensorless Vector VFD. Effectively what that means is as you slow the RPM your power is not also tapered off. This is important on Lathes, DPs, and Band saws. The VFD that I use for those items is the TECO JNEV. Wolf Automation and dealerselectric.com seem to consistently have the best prices on VFDs. Dealers Electric also does package deals on new motors and VFDs. Prices are pretty good, but I have no experience with those motors.

I, personally, would shoot for an old motor though just to keep the look. If you hopped on OWWM you could likely trade your Single Phase motor for a larger, period correct, 3ph motor as there is a higher demand for single phase.

Wiring is a cake walk, but there are a few parameters that need to be set in the VFD that require some time and patience. If you go the JNEV route I could just share with you the way mine was set up.

This is the set up I made to house my VFD and other small items:


----------



## Tugboater78

This is heaven on a bun to me…









These guys seem to be the average on lumber prices within a reasonable distance from me. Havent ever visited but chatted on phone, seem to be pretty friendly.
Www.bagdadlumber.com


----------



## jmartel

Sigh, adding another project to the list…



http://imgur.com/C5emc


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Did you get the calendar, Tug?


----------



## terryR

> Sigh, adding another project to the list…
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/C5emc
> 
> 
> - jmartel


I like the surfboard! Was just getting bored with rounding over small pieces of cherry.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks WC. The pic ypu posted of the catalog looked familiar and I eventually found it in pdf format.

Nice haul Jmart.

Nice knobs Terry.


----------



## walden

Damn Jmart. If I had to pay $24-28 per board foot, I would take up a new hobby.

Just shoveled snow for three hours. Getting ripped. Body by snow shovel. Haha!


----------



## jmartel

Walden, that was in response to Stef's prices. Walnut is $10-11/bdft here, cherry is about $6.25. Maple is $4.50-5 if I remember right. I just didn't quote him.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know that awkwardness of opening a present that is nowhere near your tastes or wants and even though you are truly grateful for the thought you know that the look on your smiling face conveys the full truth to those paying attention? How do you handle that if you are terrible at being phony? What do tact and manners dictate?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exercise is good Walden.


----------



## walden

> Walden, that was in response to Stef s prices. Walnut is $10-11/bdft here, cherry is about $6.25. Maple is $4.50-5 if I remember right. I just didn t quote him.
> 
> - jmartel


Gottcha. I thought that was high. We have one place here that tries to sell maple for $25 a board foot. They sell very little maple…

Tony: You do the best you can and get it over with as fast as possible. That is about all you can do.


----------



## jmartel

I've been told about a place an hour north of me that supposedly sells it cheaper, but I haven't been yet. And I'd need to make a pretty big run to offset the extra gas and time.


----------



## walden

^ I hear ya. Todd and I are researching other places here. It seems the yards that promote themselves the most have the highest prices. Finding the cheaper places is hard, but will be worth it.

I've had good luck with Craigslist, but then I have to build around the lumber I find. (Hence a teak moxon vice.)


----------



## walden

> Exercise is good Walden.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Agreed. I'm usually more in shape in the winter because of all the shoveling. I'm never out of shape though. Hiking, biking, snowshoeing, and hand tool work keep me in shape.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"....get it over with as fast as possible." - Good plan Walden, thank you. It is not as easy if the gift is staying at your place that night though; wrappings can be deceptive.


----------



## walden

> Sigh, adding another project to the list…
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/C5emc
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Don't build it life-sized or your wife may fall in love with it and leave you.


----------



## darinS

I got cherry at 5.25, walnut at 8.40, white oak at 4.44 and hard maple at 4.75. not sure if good or bad, but the prices are what they are.


----------



## ToddJB

> "....get it over with as fast as possible." - Good plan Walden, thank you. It is not as easy if the gift is staying at your place that night though; wrappings can be deceptive.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


So 7 got you the chin dong?


----------



## walden

> "....get it over with as fast as possible." - Good plan Walden, thank you. It is not as easy if the gift is staying at your place that night though; wrappings can be deceptive.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Did they get you a hooker??


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not yet Todd.

To my knowledge she is not pro Walden.


----------



## john2005

Nice score Jturn. I have the the same lathe only mine is Milwaukee. The countershaft was only sold with certain models for whatever that is worth. I have been saving for Todds method of the VFD. Definitely the way to go as the current 4 speeds are too fast on the low end and too much of a pain to change when you want. They are good machines!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why is no one talking about going to see the new Star Trek movie? Didn't it just open?


----------



## jmartel

> Why is no one talking about going to see the new Star Trek movie? Didn t it just open?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Gandalf is my favorite Jedi. When they survive the attack by the Romulans on the bug planet and hop back on their ship Serenity is my favorite part.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, so you saw it already. Did you dress up when you went?


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Just pulled into the watehouse here at work.


----------



## ShaneA

Those look heavy…


----------



## jmartel

I see a lot of benches in there.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Ha. Did you get the calendar, Tug?
> 
> - ToddJB


I think it will arrive tomorrow if emails are correct

Nice haul demo!

Saw the trailer for the new star trek… not sure about it.. looks like a cluster£*#%










Hope she likes her christmas gift….


----------



## ToddJB

Merry Christmas all. Feel free to screen shot, crop , print, and place on your fridge


----------



## Mosquito

nice work Todd.

One year a friend and I made a large paper fireplace and hung it on the wall in our residence hall, and then took a picture in front of it and made a Christmas card out of it. It was sweet. I'll have to dig it up

This wasn't the one we used, but shows the fireplace in question


----------



## ToddJB

We have a friend that draws comics. So every couple years we have him do one. Apparently our kids are 17 and 9 and I like goat prints. Ha.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef is that salvage, as in, free for the pickin's?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Elaborate Stef.

That is cool Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

> ...and I like goats. Ha.
> 
> - ToddJB


That's all I saw


----------



## chrisstef

Some of those big ones are 12"x16"x10'! Thats like 150 bf!

Yup all salvage todd. With another trailer load coming. I cant tell if theyre pine or fir but some are def old growth. They came off my bosses job but i think im gonna try n talk him into milling them all down into smaller thicknesses. Full on throbber here.


----------



## walden

That's perfect Todd. Love the PJs. Knowing you, they are full footed PJs.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, with the butt flap


----------



## 7Footer

Gotta be frustrating about the bball Red…. I hope its not the "here's your participation trophy"... Maybe you can find a local elite league or something, there's a league at my gym with kids about that age, it's called the Hoop Elite, and it still seems the same way, a huge separation with the talent level of the kids/teams. You'll just have to take over the coaching duties, whip em into shape!

Lawl. I was thinking the same thing Todd…. You're on fire today, butt flap.

Funny drawing… Kids do look a bit old though!


----------



## chrisstef

Love the carictature todd.

T - columns and structural beams from that big job my boss got. They must have been from the new stair openings we had to create. Big old factory in hartford. 390 capital ave.


----------



## bandit571

All that lathe talk got me to working tonight..









Took awhile, but









The pulley driving the drive spur kept sliding back off towards the motor, and throwing the belt. Once it cool off, and me….I'll check the set screws. Bandsaw to cut 4 blanks









Not sure what I'll do with these leftovers…yet.









Was walking around ankle deep in this stuff..









I bought that lathe, NIB, from Sears back about..1988….Still trying to keep it running.


----------



## duckmilk

Just heard this song on a local station. Thought I'd share.






Merry Christmas all


----------



## walden

^That's funny!!


----------



## jmartel

Did a test turn with all of the tools tonight on some leftover 8/4 beech. All of the tools definitely need sharpening. Looks like a homemade Wolverine jig got moved up on my list of projects.


----------



## terryR

> Merry Christmas all. Feel free to screen shot, crop , print, and place on your fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Oh yeah, I'm moving to CO as soon as possible!
Just to be around more cool people like Todd!


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## terryR

Stef, am emailing from a truck stop, 1/2 way to your warehouse.
Have empty 22' trailer and 3 big boys to help load timbers…

(kidding, but a chub worthy photo you posted!)


----------



## terryR

> Did a test turn with all of the tools tonight on some leftover 8/4 beech. All of the tools definitely need sharpening. Looks like a homemade Wolverine jig got moved up on my list of projects.
> 
> - jmartel


JTooling, consider carbide now…the time you save could be your own.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweeeet, how's it look Tug?


----------



## jmartel

Yes, but having to buy one or two more chisels is cheaper than having to buy 5 or 6 if I switched to carbide. Plus, from what I have read/watched videos on, you don't get as good of a finish with carbide. Most of the jigs are pretty simple from what I can see. Shouldn't take that long to make. Mount my grinder on a piece of scrap ply, make a sliding thing that supports the tool. And maybe an additional block with a dowel for bowl/spindle gouges, which I don't own right now.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Sweeeet, how s it look Tug?
> 
> - Mosquito


Looks great, awesome pictures, causing some tool envy atm.


----------



## Mosquito

For some reason, I always get concerned that the pictures will get fuzzy on the large calendar, but I guess if you're not right in front if it, probably can't tell anyway


----------



## terryR

JMart, you don't have to go all carbide. Just one if ya want. No sharpening. Ever. No bevel to worry about catching. Just hold it flat and level, and remove wood. Easy. Fresh carbide leaves great finish. Worn causes tearout. Massive scraper is the best for final finish to reduce sanding.

The pointy one is awesome…$60…










I won't try to talk you into carbide more. LOL!


----------



## jmartel

Definitely something to consider. At this point, from what I can tell I will definitely need a spindle gouge and a bowl gouge at the least. And I need to get a drill chuck and probably a new live center. After that I should be set up for most of the initial stuff I want to do. So, $100-150ish for my initial setup. Much cheaper than my initial approach which was going to be a mini lathe ($200) plus a small set of tools ($100-200?) and the live center and drill chuck.


----------



## chrisstef

Sheesh - a quick tally shows 1200 bf of lumber on that trailer from yesterday. I talked with that guy who runs a small mill and he's willing to barter on the sawyering cost. 50/50 split seems to be the going rate? Whatta you guys say? It looks to be all pine, the biggest pieces being 15"x11"x13' long.


----------



## DanKrager

Jtoolingup, you might look carefully at bowl and spindle gouge differences before getting both. The sharpening options for both overlap a great deal, i.e. one can be used for the other in almost all situations. I've got both and even with radically different shape, they perform equally well in either situation, given a good understanding of how to present them to the work. Just a $ saving thought to start.

I have one carbide tool, a home made one that was made from a metal lathe carbide bit holder. Just welded a 1/2" rod to the non business end of a square, flat carbide bit holder that presents at 45° to the work kinda like the detailer Terry shows. Clean aggressive cut in both spindle and bowl grain orientations. In fact, it worked well enough before I learned the bowl gouge techniques. I use the tool in my big wooden (hedge) handles which are equipped to change tools on a 1/2" rod.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

I think you now need an 11" thick benchtop on your next bench. 30" wide, 6.5' long, 11" thick. Only one cut. You'll be done in no time.


----------



## summerfi

Hey Stef, that is a nice load of beams. Your market is probably different back there, but out here rustic building is the rage. The beams would be worth more as they sit now than they would be sawn into dimension lumber. It looks like some of the beams have checking which is going to affect the yield when sawn.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol jmart. True. Hopefully that chainsaw cuts nice and true.

I hear ya Bob. I was just talking with my boss and he's got a chunk of land around him and he's thinking of building a small little cabin. For what, I have no idea but we're bouncing around ideas. All sawn up and getting top dollar, I guess about $5k. There will be some loss due to the checking like you said though. We be doin some pondering and awaiting the final trailer load.


----------



## bhog

Merry Christmas ( early ) everyone and Happy Holigays Tony.


----------



## chrisstef

Blocked. Spammer ^


----------



## terryR

^Tis the season!










Interviewing potential shop elves still…I suppose I could learn German again pretty quickly?


----------



## terryR

thread killed.
too much hair?


----------



## chrisstef

I think it was that spammer bhog that killed the thread Terry but you should probably lay off the german porn sites for a couple days lol.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hands too busy.. most likely


----------



## yuridichesky

I think the "Shop elf of your dream" thread is about to start…


----------



## JayT

> I think the "Shop elf of your dream" thread is about to start…
> 
> - yuridichesky


Can you say Ho, Ho, Ho?


----------



## ShaneA

Stef, the local small time sawyer I get about all my domestics from…I have heard him say a few times of 50/50 deals he has struck with people for the trunks of the trees. But I believe that they are delivered to him. Milling that stash seems logical for most uses. Probably just want to get it into more manageable chunks. Maybe 8' lengths, and some 16/4, 12/4, 8/4 thickness on it.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the info Shane. I agree on milling some to thicker stock as well. I'm just hoping my boss actually agrees to it instead of letting all these good timbers collect dust around the warehouse. If I can get him excited about something it'll be done in 2 days. I tried to paint him a visual of what 1200 bf looks like in usable lumber.

"120 boards, 1" thick, 12" wide, 10' long. That's a stack from floor to ceiling. You could build 3 cabins out of it."

Really tryin to upsell this one.


----------



## ToddJB

When you guys are saying 50/50. Do you mean he does it at no cost, but keeps half of the wood?

Opinions - Christmas/Birthday money is burning a hole in my pocket. I have a current back logged need for 3 or 4 router bits (I really only have a couple already). Where do you guys stand on buying 1 nice one at a time vs buying a set and then just replacing with nice ones if/when you wear one out?

For $190 I can get the 66 piece MLCS set vs buying the individual ones from $15-30 a piece.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, that's the deal Todd. The way I see it, depending upon species, its between $2,000 and $4,000 worth of lumber. Not sure what someone would pay for it as it currently sits.

I vouch for buying router bits as you need them. I think ive got about 10 that I use on a "regular" basis and another 10 that still have the wax on em.


----------



## ShaneA

I think the nicer ones will cut a bit better, and for longer. I have way more that I have never used vs the ones I have actually used. I typically use the round overs, chamfer and straight bits the most.


----------



## JayT

Another vote for buying good quality bits as you need them. I know there are people that buy the cheap sets and replace the bits as they figure out which ones they really need, but my experience is that any time I've cheaped out on a router bit, it comes back to bite me. Why should you have to tolerate a crappy cut, burning and other issues until you wear out the bit? If you know you'll use the bit, buy a good one.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. Sound advice. Thanks kids


----------



## jmartel

I have been buying as needed as well. Most seem to be Freud since that's what's available local. Plus I've had really good luck with their saw blades and sanding belts. I've picked up a couple CMT as well from Amazon. Haven't gone to Whiteside or Amana yet though. My router doesn't always get a ton of use. Mostly dadoes lately.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I haven't ventured into the arena of high end router bits. I have an amana slot cutter set, but all others are mlcs or borg. As long as they're carbide, I don't have trouble. But, like Jmart, I don't use a router a ton. I bought the spiral edge trimming bit from mlcs, and I think that bit is a steal.

The Accommodator- The bball thing is a bummer. Dawson was trying not to act frustrated, but he's never been to a tourney where his team took dead last. Wasnt' a whole lot he could do about it. He's on the supposed tourny team here, but we may have to go over to Ames to play next year. 
The coaching is actually pretty good, but I don't think half those kids have played before. And they don't seem to care if they do well or not.

Next 4 days off. My back is doing better. Lovely end grain nudder budder.


----------



## 489tad

Trade show crates were picked up today. I had a design change to deal with and the pick up date was moved up by two weeks. I'll send pics when it's set up. I'm tired. Later.


----------



## DanKrager

I didn't realize until I walked into my shop today just how pimped up my lathe is. 








DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Can someone lay out the quality of different brands of router bits? Just like Good, Better, Best. I keep buying diablo because its what I can get locally and they seem to do well…I always thought mlcs was good but it sounds like they are low end. Anyway, I find that I never need the bits in the sets. I always need a bit that's weirdly specific and hard to find.

Dan, that is a pimp lathe.

Stef, I never thought of making money from lumber. Very intradasting.


----------



## ToddJB

MLCS has multiple levels. Katana is their top of the line. That kit is not those, it's their standard carbide ones.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't have near enough money to grain match but I'm happy. 2 more to make.









Edit: huh. no stain. Lighting and angles makes it look a lot different than in person.


----------



## ToddJB

I think grain matching is overrated, Fridge. Looks great


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, Todd. I need to learn to use my router more.

Looks good, fridge. Cutting board?


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks Mr. T

Nah. 1 of 3 tables I need to build.


----------



## Pezking7p

Really creative design choice to use a saw horse as the base. It's carpenter chic.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'll go off on router bits a bit more…in hopes of helping.

From my view, there are two standards of router bits left (now that the cheap. fluted steely bobbers are obsolete). 
1) imported carbide, decent quality bit. Found at borgs. 
2) premium carbide, Whiteside, freud, amana….

This review attests:
http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/ToolTestRouterBits.pdf
The prices vary quite a bit, but the quality is not night and day, like other tools. Lots of claims to be better others, similar performance. Like motor oils.

Most of you are hyrbid like me, and I believe decent quality bits are all you will ever need. Unless you are going to bust out an entire set of kitchen cabinets out of knotty hickory or something, the avg. carbide will work.

Todd, the only issue I have with that big mlcs set is that there are too many that i have never used, and never would use. However, like beer, router bits are price better in bulk. One at a time at the borg is expensive. 
If someone stole all my bits tomorrow, I would buy this set:

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set30piece.html
^that's the price of 3 or 4 borg bits, and the same quality (excluding freud)

A stackable slot cutter set like this (bottom):

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set30piece.html

And a sprial edge trimming bits. Maybe some spiral upcut bits if I have a project in mind.

That's still in the $160 price range, and it should be everything you'd ever need.

If your a festool type of guy, start with this:
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/3762/multi-profile-sets


----------



## Tugboater78

Soo if you type lardass on your device, autocorrect makes a suggestion.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, red. I have a small set of Bosch bits. I never use them. I mostly use my 1/4" spiral bit. I think it's the only bit I've used more than once, except for my rail and stile set.


----------



## Tugboater78

Bah stupid phone


----------



## TheFridge

You did it tug! Lardass IS at the heart of the kardashian conspiracy!

Just finished a book where the main dude made his weiner the size of an arm. And used it on a goddess. She was happy happy happy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Thanks, red. I have a small set of Bosch bits. I never use them. I mostly use my 1/4" spiral bit. I think it s the only bit I ve used more than once, except for my rail and stile set.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Yessir. Bearing edge trim bit, chamfer and roundovers are the most used for me. A nice slot cutter stack is a peach when you need it.


----------



## walden

Bahahahaha! Tug: I laughed out loud on that one!


----------



## jmartel

Started work on the guitar stand today. Realized after I cut it out that it should have more of a sweep rather than straight lines at the top. Oh well.


----------



## Tugboater78

This should show up tomorrow, Merry Christmas to me. ..

Nother project ill have to work on .


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^does that mean bad axe kits?


----------



## walden

Cool Tug. I bought kits from Blackburn Saws. Should be fun.


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Tug. Looks like a fun build! I need to experiment with a kerfing plane.

Thanks for the router bit intro. Don't know crap about them, but I'm close to the purchase of a router and table. Thanks to the confidence gained by Tony's posts, I shaped a nice roundover on my 6 little drawer fronts with a sharp block plane. But, I can imagine how much easier a table with router would be…and cleaner.

OK, Red, how about a tutorial on pattern bits…all I need to know…LOL!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi, I missed a bunch. Thanks for a the project pictures and the bit schooling.

Dan hurry up with the pictures already.

Bhog lusts after me. Full ********************.


----------



## Tugboater78

> ^does that mean bad axe kits?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Aye full metal part ( brackets blades bolts etc) package for frame saw and kerfing plane. Up to me to get the wood formed

Terry I am not so sure about "cleaner" in regards to using a router… I hate using my power router.. Mainly due to the cleanup process, may change if I ever get around to making a table like norm Abrams…


----------



## chrisstef

slow thread Thursday in full effect.

Just scooped a cool piece of flame birch from the wood hut. Sweet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?!?

Congrats on the fiery wood!


----------



## chrisstef

So, I just got an email from little buddy's daycare stating that they will now be closed on xmas eve. This comes after 2 notices that they would be closing at noon on the 24th. Am I a total a$$hole if I prorate their payment for that week because I'm seriously considering it. I mean a week before xmas eve you're gonna spring on us that there will be no care for your child and in that short window of time you're going to need to find other arrangements.

The best part of the email was the owner thanking people for encouraging her to close. Who are these people because ive got a bag full of d!cks for them to eat.

Some balls I tell ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Settle down, let um have the day off. You should take xmas eve off too. Why so wound up? Relax brother. Relax. Deep breaths.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm good, just venting a bit. In all reality I can take N to work with me or my wife can take a day off but that's only because she's earned a job that comes with a good amount of paid time off and my workplace rules are lax and accommodating.

What gets me is that we don't pay on a daily basis, you pay for a full week and it don't matter if your kid is sick, there's a snow day, a holiday or the heat don't work at the place. Flat rate, $225 a week. I'm getting shorted on my money here. Go ahead and add into the hypothetical equation that I'm an hourly employee. I just missed 5 hours of work. At $20 an hour I just lost $100, then I lost $45 for the daycare I'm not receiving, yet I paid for. Because you wanted to take the day off you just cost 30 people $145 a piece. That's $4,350 total. That's not cool. If you want to make a business decision that costs you your own money, I'm cool with that, but do not make a business decision that you pay for through the expense of your clients. There lies my ire.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cracks me up when Stef gets wound up about stuff like that. I'm no better. I hung up on our trash service. Darn trash man at the new place just didn't pick up our trash about once a month. I got tired of the poor service, so I called to cancel. They informed me that there is a $25 to come pick up the container. What? I paid $25 to start your terrible service. now I have to pay more because your company didn't live up to your end of the bargain? Stuff chaps me.



> OK, Red, how about a tutorial on pattern bits…all I need to know…LOL!
> 
> - terryR


Just know that the spiral pattern bits put the straight edge ones to shame. The biggest obtacle with pattern routing has always been tearout when the grain switches. Spiral bits remedy that. I have the mlcs with the bearing on the top: 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html

They need to make one with a bearing on the bottom too. I have the William Ng monster for that though. Worth every penny:

http://shop.wnwoodworkingschool.com/Big-Daddy-Pattern-Bit-Big-Daddy-Pattern-Bit.htm


----------



## chrisstef

Red's with me! That's my boy!

Don't go offering me a particular service and then fall back on that. Do what you say and say what you do. I got no issue paying for that but feed me a bunch of lies and some half assed work and you'll receive payment reflecting the work that you put in.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe it has been a week since Mrs. Stef held still for those 5 blissful minutes?


----------



## Mosquito

We got a Holiday card from our trash man  He's even walked up our driveway empty the recycle can when we had to go to a funeral out of town and couldn't get the recycle down to the curb (it was right after moving, the thing was stuffed, and recycle is every other week)


----------



## chrisstef

Whydo you think i been blowin up your phone T? It aint because i wanted to go see star wars with ya.


----------



## jmartel

> Maybe it has been a week since Mrs. Stef held still for those 5 blissful minutes?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


5 minutes? Sure, make the rest of us look bad…


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Whydo you think i been blowin up your phone T? It aint because i wanted to go see star wars with ya. -chrisstef" - Come on out man, I know some girls.


----------



## ToddJB

I just had many verbal altercations with our trash service.

Week 1
Missed trash - call - am told my trash wasn't out - my trash is in the alley always, stop lying - they will swing by tomorrow to get it - no show - call again - get put on hold - hang up out of frustration and decide to wait til next week

Week 2 
Missed trash - call - are you kidding you missed last week, too - sorry, looks like the drive just didn't come by - what? - yeah, it happens, sorry, we'll send someone out tomorrow - no show - call - sorry it can take up to 48 hours - BS - call - avoid - call - avoid - call - send someone out today (Tuesday) - no show

Weed 3 (Weds)
Trash is picked up - I hate you

Stef, I totally think you should prorate it. You're paying for a potential of 5 weeks days. They're giving you 3. Makes sense to me.


----------



## summerfi

Peace on Earth boys. Those feelings lead to road rage and mass shootings. LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Lol bob. Now the nsa is watching us idiots too.


----------



## Tugboater78

Made this today..









Stupid phone..

Had another project that shoulda been done.. but had 2 brackets.. while starting to assemble i found 1 of them.. the other i have been searching for since about 2:30…


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, send him to me, I'll take care of the little tyke for ya. Even teach him to drive a tractor, shoot a gun, I'll hold off on the beer till he's at least 5 though.


----------



## summerfi

Duck that sounds like fun. If Stef's kid can't make it, can I come?


----------



## jmartel

Dealing with car dealers can be frustrating sometimes. Also, there's too many damn options to sort through and each one lays out what their cars have differently.


----------



## walden

> Made this today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid phone..
> 
> Had another project that shoulda been done.. but had 2 brackets.. while starting to assemble i found 1 of them.. the other i have been searching for since about 2:30…
> 
> - Tugboater78


Looks good Tug. Loving the sexy hammers on the lower left…

You guys crack me up. Try dealing with your healthcare provider for six weeks and counting. All I want them to do is change my plan for next year (It's open enrollment). They keep messing it up. They get one more try and then they are fired.


----------



## woodcox

Sweet, my double square has hit the big time! I hadn't noticed it in there before I ordered the calendar. Thanks again you guys for your time with this, it is drool worthy. 











> Weed 3 (Weds)
> 
> - ToddJB


Maybe that is their problem with remembering to pick up your trash.

Bummer Walden.

Nice rack tug. I think Santa is bringing me a 4oz warrington hammer.

Heated seats and mirrors are required auto options for me now.

Ed: not a trekky but my company is putting on a dinner and Star Wars in about an hour.


----------



## theoldfart

Walden, I'll see your plan and raise you two more! Not only do we get to do our own I also have a parent and an aunt that I take care of. And just to keep things interesting my mom is in MA and my aunt is in FL. Luckily my step mother still handles her own. Woodworking helps with the stress .


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, do you think they're paying the daycare workers for the day off? I DOUBT IT!

Red, sounds like waste management. Oddly enough, they picked up my trash (every week) for a year after cancelling my service. Then they wanted me to pay them for it. Lol.


----------



## Pezking7p

I love scotch.

I took yesterday off, and I have 40 hours in this week already. Working on a customer claim for over a million dollars of bad product. Brutal week, but tomorrow is Friday and then it's Christmas!


----------



## TheFridge

They do the same thing to me stef. It kinda is what it is.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thats some total ******************** stef
Luckily the local daycare around here charges by days. Though if the kid spends more than 15 min there you are charged a whole day. The kiddos default busride after school is to daycare, due to me being at work most of the time. Sometimes we dont get a note written to have them dropped at the house when i am home. I walk up the street to catch them as they get off the bus if that happens, its not far. Sometimes i lose track of time, and run 15-20 min behind. Bam 50 dollars gone… 25 a day per child.

Gotta make a rack of sorts for the drawknives and better holders than the drywall screws for my hammers/ mallets, use up scrap as i get time.

Finally got sharpening my card scrapers down, been a rough time figuring it out, used it on the spokeshave rack. Have to thank matt cremonas recent video on it, somehow it hit home.


----------



## lateralus819

> Thats some total ******************** stef
> Luckily the local daycare around here charges by days. Though if the kid spends more than 15 min there you are charged a whole day. The kiddos default busride after school is to daycare, due to me being at work most of the time. Sometimes we dont get a note written to have them dropped at the house when i am home. I walk up the street to catch them as they get off the bus if that happens, its not far. Sometimes i lose track of time, and run 15-20 min behind. Bam 50 dollars gone… 25 a day per child.
> 
> Gotta make a rack of sorts for the drawknives and better holders than the drywall screws for my hammers/ mallets, use up scrap as i get time.
> 
> Finally got sharpening my card scrapers down, been a rough time figuring it out, used it on the spokeshave rack. Have to thank matt cremonas recent video on it, somehow it hit home.
> 
> - Tugboater78


I just made some scrapers. Boy am I glad I did. So much faster than sanding, a lot easier and cleaner too.

I brought some saws into work and used the metal sheer. Made about 10 or so. Already custom ground one for a profile.


----------



## Pezking7p

Does anybody find scrapers are better then 120 grit used on an ROS? I like them for cleaning up glue lines or removing plane marks on tough spots but they seem to leave micro tear out unless I'm going perfectly with the grain. Not quite like a planed surface. But then again I've only used them as-purchased…never sharpened them.

Pants. I ruin a fair number of pants at work. I usually buy all cotton chinos (have to be all cotton for safety reasons). Any recommendations? Im trying to branch out.


----------



## chrisstef

No experience in cotton chino's, but they sound like something LL Bean would carry. Or you could find them next to the Accomodator.

I love card scrapers. Hate sanding. A good burr should leave a surface that's ready to be finished. What kind shaves are you getting from it Pez? Dust or baby curlys? If youre getting dust id say its about 120 grit worthy, if youre getting baby shaves it should be ready for finish after that.

I like to use my jointing file jammy I made for sharpening saws on card scrapers and then burnish with an old socket extension, rolling the edge over a little bit at a time. First is 5*, then10*, then around 15*.


----------



## JayT

Love my card scrapers. Sounds like you need to sharpen them up, it's easy to do. Biggest mistake I see people make is too big of a burr. A good, sharp burr will be so small as to barely catch a fingernail drug across the scraper and will leave tiny, curly shavings.

Also try adjusting the angle you are holding them. A couple degrees can make the difference between dust and shavings.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Stef, send him to me, I ll take care of the little tyke for ya. Even teach him to drive a tractor, shoot a gun, I ll hold off on the beer till he s at least 5 though.
> 
> - duckmilk


Ummm, can I come stay at Duck's daycare for a while? Oh, and I'm at least 5  Shooting tractors, driving beers … sounds like paradise to me!


----------



## walden

^ Haha. Yeah, I want to go play at Ducks.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Duck. Ill prep the boy, I'm sure he's got a pair of overalls somewhere in his closet.


----------



## john2005

I just realized we have good garbage service.

Duck, would you take my 4 and 2 yr old as well?

its friday

that is all


----------



## terryR

Garbage is fairly reliable out here in the country.

No joke, they print out a list at the beginning of the year for the Holiday schedule…no real changes for any holidays except T'giving, Xmas, and Jefferson Davis' B-Day! LOL! welcome to the deep south. where men wear nascar tennis shoes, and the goats are afraid of the dark corners.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, I thought in Alabama they just dumped their garbage off the side of the road, or dumped it in the back 40 if they have that much land.

Speaking of scrapers, I use and like card scrapers, but I've never heard anyone talk about using what one would call a paint scraper on wood. A regular old Red Devil scraper sharpened real sharp with a file does an amazing job of taking off fine curly shavings. I've been using one all my life.


----------



## jmartel

My only complaint about the garbage guys is that I have to put my sawdust in a separate bag. But I can understand why they require it. Home depot sells double walled paper yard waste bags 5 for $1.88. So, $2/month extra.

Pez, I believe William Ng has a good video on card scraper sharpening on youtube. That's what I have used and works well.


----------



## Hammerthumb

While we are all bitching this morning, I have a few items:

2 weeks ago, my water softener died. I didn't realize how expensive they are. I got 16 years of use from the last one, so not so bad.

Tuesday I woke up and did not find any hot water available for a shower. Went into the garage and found the water heater doing an impression of Niagra Falls. I went round and round with the home warranty and plumbing company. They were trying to rip me off with up-charges. I told them to F off and called another plumber. Total cost of the new water heater outside of the home warranty was less than using home warranty. And they did it that night. Finished at 8pm. That was Wednesday.

This morning I go out to my truck to get to work and this is what I found:



















MFrs stole both my F-150 placards. Oh well, the truck needs service so I'm off to do that and find some new placards.


----------



## summerfi

Geez Paul, I hope your luck turns around. We're about to start a new year, so maybe that one will be better. Did they cause any damage to your truck other than removing the badges?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Scratched the paint a little. Got to take it in for the first service, so I see if they can replace the placards and touch it up a little. I have very little crime in my neighborhood, but about 8 years ago some kids were roaming around at night and broke window out of about 10 cars. Got mine and my wife's. Got to think it was kids again. Who would need those things except for an item to brag about.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Crud Paul. Time to bust out the game cameras. If you haven't already replaced the softener, I've found these to be the best a guy can get without being a dealer.

http://www.amazon.com/Fleck-5600SXT-softener-digitial-metered/dp/B004GEFKN8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1450455604&sr=8-7&keywords=water+softener

Trash: I did learn my lesson, always go with the small local service, not the big corp (waste managemnt). Glad I have options. Some places (Omaha) the city has a contract with a big union service. Of course their service is terrible because they know no one can cancel.

I've already made several mistakes on the curved backslats for the captains chairs. Just laughing at myself now. Wing and prayer. I'll keep pluggin til I get it right.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Red. That is the unit I got. Paid to have a plumber install it though.

Those back slats look great! Bandsaw the slats, or bend them?


----------



## chrisstef

Bad things come in 3's, so hopefully you're good for a while Paul.

Just had to drive by the mall. Whoa. Mad house.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad to hear it Paul. Those buggers are way better than softeners at borgs. There are some services that install flecks, but double the price on folks. 15 years is about the life of a softener.

I bandsawed the slats. Was gonna pattern rout them too, but it was a disaster. Just smoothing them by hand now.

Gotta love small towns. Wasn't even a line at the post office.


----------



## jmartel

> Just had to drive by the mall. Whoa. Mad house.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## chrisstef

Everyone probably scattered when they saw the giant ginger clause coming.


----------



## jmartel

Here's where I'm at with the guitar stand. Leans a bit too far forward, which is why it's raised up on some scrap. Will probably add some cherry to the bottom of the feet and cut it into a downward curve, similar to how morris chair arms are made.


----------



## ToddJB

Paul that's some rough luck. Though I did laugh at the ridiculousness that someone would steal your emblems.


----------



## Tugboater78

Garbage aervice round here is pretty good, though have to anticipate the driver. Have one that will grab anything you put out, another cries if its not in a can that they can pull up to thier lift and push a button to dump.. fixed that issue by buying some of those heavy ones ( needed anyway to handle the crap from ongoing home renovation) I help if its a bit more than usual, with the non crier.

Local plumbers suck, i do better job.. and quicker..
Been debating on installing a water softener, our tap is full of limestone..

A couple years ago had some assholes steal my s-10 and chevy emblems, and my driver fromt headlight bracket while it was parked out back waiting on me to install a new engine.

Shop/bench in use..


----------



## Tugboater78

Badaxe package delivery was changed but 2 packages showed up today..


----------



## 7Footer

Friday, yes!

Sucks Paul! I like to take the emblems off my cars, I like the clean look… I wouldn't take it off if it were a special edition or something, like a V Cadillac, but my Trailblazer I took all the emblems off, I think it looks good. Why not just get the rest of the adhesive off and buff it out, you might like the look, unless it's too scratched underneath… What a-holes though, stealing emblems.

Stef, a co-worker was just telling me the exact same thing about his daycare here, but for one day earlier… I can't believe you still have to pay them for that sort of situation, it's pretty cray cray imnsho.

Pez what are cotton chino pants? Sounds like something something Mexicans wear…. Old Navy has cheap good pants, but I don't know if they sell any cholo jeans….

Will the bottom be too short if you change the cut angle on the base a little bit Jtwang?

Waste management here is awesome, can't complain a bit. I bet the recycle man hates me though, last month I left 17 of those bags you buy at Home Dumpo, and two huge yard debris cans full of leaves, i've got an extraordinary amount of leaves in my yard, that wasn't even all of them either. I figured even though it's expensive, it'll save me tons of time and gas for driving an hour to get my dad's trailer and go dump it two times.


----------



## jmartel

No, it shouldn't be too short. I've still got a few inches of clearance on the bottom, and also the part that holds the head will be coming up at an angle. Might have to do a shellac finish just to get it out on Monday.


----------



## TheFridge

Hammerthumb, let me guess. American home shield or one of their sister companies?

Used to do service calls for them. They will do anything to get out of paying. Cancelling a policy is a horror story I've experienced as well.

Stay away from those policies. You think daycare is a racket? Just search American home shield lawsuits.

Edit: card scrapers are awesome. I scrape after planing. Like butta.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Paul!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

So, here's what my garbage pickup looked like today.






lawlz.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah Fridge, AHS is the one. I've had them for about 16 years. They have replace a clothes washer, and one of my AC units during this time. Seems that they have changed their policies in the last few years. I am going to review our policy this weekend and decide if I'm going to renew next year. The only reason I would keep them is that one of the AC units on my house is about 35 years old and probably at the end of it's life. If they are not going to cover it when it goes out, there is no reason to keep the policy.


----------



## Pezking7p

My scrapers have decent burrs and most make curlies, just seems to leave the surface not quite as nice as the smoother. I'll try to sharpen them and see it if helps.

Tug, is the one on the left your new Prince Albert?


----------



## walden

Not much woodworking going on over here. I have been applying for jobs. The good news is there are tons of job openings, so I'm happy.

Sun came up at 10:42am today!


----------



## 7Footer

I can see right thru all you 'wanta bees' up in here…...

LOL Red, that video is so great. At least he didn't leave any garbage in the street.

going in dry…. gawd.

I see right through you "wanta bees" in here….

edit: nice shot walden!


----------



## terryR

Beautiful, walden! 12 snow flurries in N.Alabama today.

Sun has already set here…goes behind the mountain around 3:15. Hate this time change BS.

Found a shop friend stef will let me share…a little pine end table my wife wanted outta the house. Sweet!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha. I have the same rockler stool terry. Gonna rob the wood thead if it ever breaks.

For your smoothing pleasure:









A plethora of hand cut tenons:









It's beer-thrity.


----------



## chrisstef

Wantabee. Lol.

All shop friends are welcome terry. Nude, topless, you name it. Ive seen the deep web. Im not scared.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## theoldfart

So far so good, the left coast seems nice enough.









Sunsets are pretty good too only the oceans on the wrong side!









And big waves.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Lake Mead sunset:


----------



## chrisstef

Gorgeous you guys.

Buddy picked this up. Aint got a clue n this is all i got for pics. Cha fellers think?


----------



## summerfi

Kevin is having fun. Good for you sir.

Stef, is that wood light or heavy, hard or soft?


----------



## jmartel

So, a couple weeks ago I realized that I'm going to need a back saw with a deeper plate in order to make my bed that I have planned as the only back saw I have is my dovetail saw. Talked with Bob for a bit, and debated going used or new from him, but finally ended up deciding that I wanted to build a tenon saw. Obviously he would do a better job than me, but it's something I'd like to try. That led to me deciding that I wanted a full set of saws, all matching. Rip and Crosscut will each have their own handle material, either Walnut or Maple. Haven't decided which gets which yet.

Found someone on Woodbarter selling off figured maple. Figured I might as well buy as much would fit into a flat rate box as possible now while I was thinking about it. $30 including shipping. Ended up being like $11.50/bdft or something with shipping, which isn't a spectactular deal, but I haven't found maple with this much figure at any of the local dealers. If I drove out to eastern washington and picked some up from him in person, I'd probably do better on the pricing.










3 boards that were all around 6" wide and 21" long, 1 1/8" thick. Quartersawn curly maple. Pulled out my figured walnut that I had in my stash that is also destined to become saw handles:










And then took a scraper and some DNA to one of the maple boards to see how it'd look with finish:










Think that will turn out nicely. I'm making a veneered sign for someone, so once that money comes in and is finished, I'll be buying a saw kit and the sawmaker's rasp from Toolsforworkingwood.com


----------



## Pezking7p

Blerg full set of back saws! I love that figured wood, jmart. I need more wood.

Stef it looks like some kinda softwood. Grayed pine or cypress mayhap.


----------



## summerfi

That's some pretty wood, Jfigure. Do you know what kind of maple that is?


----------



## jmartel

I believe it's hard maple.

Pez, I'm thinking maybe 3 of each wood type? So 6 saws total? Maybe another one of each for panel saws? Haven't decided yet. First tenon saw will probably be from a Blackburn kit in Bronze hardware. ErikF isn't taking orders on kits yet as he's moving and pretty tied up with that. Was hoping for copper hardware, and I'm not a huge fan of brass hardware.


----------



## chrisstef

Jfigure. Dayyyuummmm. Tightest curl, outside of todds hair, ive ever seen.

Tearout city on the curly birch but a god bit of sanding will bring it around.










I got bubkiss for info bob. Hes supposed to come through with an end grain shot. I do know that pic is fresh off the planer.


----------



## summerfi

My first thought was western red cedar, but could be cypress too I suppose. That's assuming it's light and soft. The smell should tell the tale.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh. Both good calls bob. QS probably?

I think im goin back for more of this birch.


----------



## bandit571

Will need to find SOMETHING to do with these two "leftovers"...









Appears to be a white oak…..this is what is left from cutting some leg blanks. There are two sitting there, about 8/4 thick each, and about 20" long. 









End grain details. There is also a thick "slice" taking up room on the tool chest..









Dug out the old lathe long enough to make these …things…









Old Lathe?









Bought it new @ Sears, back in the mid 80s…...$90.00 +tax…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Purdy wood.

Manhattan Beach:









Have a good weekend boys.
Don't wait up for me.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a nice piece Stef. The first couple of years of wood working I used birch more than any other wood. It was the cheapest hardwood I had access to at that time, and I liked the diverse coloring of it. Flame pieces especially. The only real downside I ever notice about it is that it tends to bow up if you give it a chance. But very under rated wood imo. Get more flame pcs if you can.


----------



## shampeon

I like birch a lot, but it tears out if you look at it funny. The contrasty parts with dark brown are my favorite.


----------



## jmartel

Well, all the papers are signed and everything. As soon as the car is transferred from another dealership to the one we went with tomorrow, we'll have our Lesbaru. Dealer even gave us $1800 for the crappy Jeep. I would have let it go for like $1200 just to get rid of it. And got 2 season passes for skiing out of it. Right now I'm looking at going skiing on Christmas and New Years since there won't be as many people.

Gotta say that the whole process was very easy. Even the guy selling the extended warranties and useless crap wasn't even pushy. Said his schpeal, then backed off when we said no.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks like progress. Must be.


----------



## terryR

Looks fantastic, Red!
Chair look like a lot of work.


----------



## jmartel

Awesome job, red.


----------



## TheFridge

J, that maple looks wicked.

Stef, looks kinda cypress-e.


----------



## CL810

Nice work Red!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea red. Beautiful man.

$6 a pop at the depot


----------



## Tugboater78

Looks great Red!


----------



## jmartel

I think I need to make a trip to costco for some candy, and get a santa costume.






Of course, people would probably think that the candy is drugged or something, since it's the US.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks fellers. I still have to make the top tenons. All marked and cut by hand. Tick tock.


----------



## terryR

A quickie saturday project…needed holders for my stones. Been using a single holder which fits them all for a couple of years, but had ply scraps, so it's time to upgrade. I like 'em separate since I flatten the backs like so…










A little non-slip padding on the base.


----------



## yuridichesky

Terry, great sharpening setup.

What do you say about extra-extra coarse stone? How often do you use it? Time after time I wish I had one, but it's not at the top of my investments list.


----------



## Tugboater78

I really like this..


----------



## chrisstef

Yup ^


----------



## jmartel

Looks like I found a decent match on grip tape. Wish it was plain, but it will have to do.


----------



## terryR

Yuri, I used it today, and all the time on vintage restores.


----------



## Mosquito

So I visited my parents yesterday and today, and while there I got to see that rose shadowbox that I made with the table it was based on for the first time. Also got to take some better pictures of it. We also took the glass top off of it for the first time since we've seen/known the table too… it's way cooler when you can see the detail in it. For example, we had no idea that my grandpa had carved out space underneath a bunch of it (like the stem).























































And we also tipped it up so I could get some pictures of the writing. I had to jack the colors and contrasts all out of whack, but it was really faint and hard to read otherwise. My grandpa had kept track of the dates and how many hours he worked on it. Can't read them all, but the first one I could read was in July and the last was in October. Just the ones that I could read added up to 37.5hrs.


----------



## CL810

Cool Mos!


----------



## Tugboater78

Mos, that is f'n awesome!


----------



## johnstoneb

Mos That is something else.


----------



## bandit571

Takes a LONG time to do that much carving….and still looks good!

Hoping this doesn't fly apart on me….









I have to take a bit of it apart ( was a dry fit) add glue to the last two tenons, and re-clamp it all up…..Beaucoup cussing is expected…..might even make a sailor blush….

Getting close to getting this table done….I hope.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats amazing mos!


----------



## terryR

Wow, what an awesome job of carving!


----------



## Tugboater78

In process of designing a few things, starting with this









Which will be inside this..









Thats all i got, for now..


----------



## Pezking7p

Rose is out fricken standing.

I'm drunk in Austin, TX. Wish I had a bigger belt buckle.


----------



## DanKrager

Tug, make sure it's tall enough! I didn't…

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, make sure it s tall enough! I didn t…
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Well i am open to suggestions on dimensions.

Its currently (inside) 
13 5/8" wide
34 1/2" tall
11" deep
1" Dowel Rod is 8 7/8" from back wall, 3 3/8" from bottom

Used ~measurments from various sources and all is based on 3/4 material, im likely to be using 5/8 when all said and done. (reclaimed rough 3/4 pime pallet stock)

Outside measurements are almost set in stone due to space.

Been meaning to ask about for size suggestions, just haven't yet.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## ToddJB

Tug , awesome. I really need to learn one of those programs. Likely sketch up.

It 2 am. I just rolled in the house from the garage victorious from the annual birthday poker night. First time taking home the dollar bills. Walden even join for a little this evening.

Hopping in the shower before crawling in bed. I reek of smokes and booze.


----------



## Tugboater78

its 4 am here and im still kicking.. uhhg for my insomnia paired with my inability to break with my work schedule.

having Christmas in 4 hours with future FIL, then lunch with future MIL, gonna be a long day..

Bandit, that clamping setup…. I have no words… but good luck!


----------



## yuridichesky

Mos, this carving is absolutely incredible!


----------



## racerglen

Wonderful carving Mos, incredible amount of work.
Bandit did you think of using bungie cords to hang the glue up so the washer would still be available ? ;-) 
Some very strong work going on here..


----------



## terryR

Jealous of the sketchedUp skills…bought a CD to get me started…fail…fail…fail…

need a saw till worse than all my christmas gifts! just sayin'

old 1870's home is toasty warm with new windows! freezing the past 2 mornings; but shorts and t-shirt inside for a change!


----------



## lateralus819

Tug- An easier way to show those sketchup photos.

Open the drawing. Find a view you like, hit print screen on your keyboard. Open up MS paint and click paste. Then save the image as a JPEG. Then upload as normal here.


----------



## walden

Looks good Mos!

Todd: Congrats on winning the pot. It was cool to meet your friends.


----------



## johnstoneb

Terry
Fine Woodworking has a CD on Sketchup that I found to be very good. It covers planning a woodworking project not a house. My simple mind found after several viewings I could actually do something.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for making the trip down the mountain, Walden.

After the cards were over we were doing alcohol induced feats of strength on the climbing wall and I definitely messed up my right hand. I'd guess I stretched a tendon. Super tender to open and close and I can't grip anything right now. Ha. Stupid.


----------



## chrisstef

Alcohol. The solution to, and the cause of, all lifes problems.


----------



## TheFridge

Austin, TX is awesome. Brings me back to my stoner days just thinking about it.


----------



## TheFridge

> Women. The cause of all lifes problems.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd, the group of guys I've met at our new church have a homebrew club, and Friday poker nights (cheap buy-in just for fun). I can tell that we are gonna be friends.

So, my new shop is a little more cramped. I use hand tools more and more. I've honestly been considering going the Tolpin route. That is, no tablesaw, just a nice big bandsaw. The scandal.


----------



## racerglen

Gave my T/S to my oldest son, down to old unidentified bandsaw, Sears lathe,and a Delta benchtop drill press, a stationary belt sander and some corded and battery drills/drivers, a jig saw, ROS, and belt sander. Hmm, got more power tools than I thought.. (oh, there's actually a cheapo electric plane hiding somewhere..)


----------



## Tugboater78

Merry Christmas from my future FIL









Terry i taught myself how to use Sketchup, it kinda guides you through the basics. The more you use the easier it gets. I probably do details the hardest way possible cause i dont know the shortcuts. Jay @ jayscustomcreations.com has some pretty good Sketchup "tutorials" on his youtube channel, i have picked up a few shortcuts/tricks from them.

Once i get some of my remodeling of house done, and acquire a good bandsaw i could probably do without my tablesaws. At least store them away for a rainy day. Use them mostly for resawing and plywood work.


----------



## bandit571

Just a PIP, awaiting a finish of some sort..









Boss thinks it will do for a Night Stand….or a large plant stand….

Need to organized this box….sometime..









Maybe…


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for all the comments on the rose table guys. Kinda wish my grandpa had kept carving, as it seemed like he knew what he was doing…


----------



## Tim457

> Thanks for all the comments on the rose table guys. Kinda wish my grandpa had kept carving, as it seemed like he knew what he was doing…
> 
> - Mosquito


Definitely. I think it's possible though that after the 10 years of every free moment that it must have taken to carve that one that nice, he might have had enough.


----------



## jmartel

Not happy. Was supposed to pick up the new car yesterday. They didn't transfer it in time. Fine, can pick it up today. Get a call today that apparently the car arrived, but no one did the inspection stuff with the DMV when they were supposed to, so we can't pick it up until tomorrow. BS.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Gave my T/S to my oldest son, down to old unidentified bandsaw, Sears lathe,and a Delta benchtop drill press, a stationary belt sander and some corded and battery drills/drivers, a jig saw, ROS, and belt sander. Hmm, got more power tools than I thought.. (oh, there s actually a cheapo electric plane hiding somewhere..)
> 
> - racerglen


I would miss my dado stack. Wonder if I could could get by with a benchtop model that I just leave a dado stack in?

This is also part of my political agenda against sawstop;-)


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## DanKrager

Well, Red, I admire your move toward hand tools more and more. I am on that path, though I'm not ready to part with the electron burners. They're just too convenient. I guess you could keep the band saw if you wanted…but you might have to put a crank on it! LAWL.

I traveled to Honduras a long time ago and visited a furniture shop down there that had no electricity, but their lathe work was outstanding. They wanted to show off their skill and machine, so a loud whistle brought a very very skinny old drunk stumbling to the giant (6') hand wheel behind the shop. He began to turn the big wheel and the lathe came to life. After a bit of skillful turning with only skew cuts, the turner jammed the tool into the wood and the poor old man just about hurt himself. It was sad and funny at the same time. The old man picked himself and his pride up and stumbled back into the house. No more turning that day, I was told. The motor was soaked in alcohol!

DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha. Funny stuff Dan.

Nothing idealistic about if for me though Dan. Mostly just annoyed at the footprint a tablesaw and outfeed table eat up…...as I use it less and less. I was thinking about my two main funtions for the TS: ripping and tenons. Both could be done with a big bandsaw.

Safety might have something to do with it. This year I'll likely go to a Sawstop, or no TS at all. We'll see.


----------



## walden

Come to the dark side Red. There is no going back…


----------



## lateralus819

My bench functions as my outfeed. Takes up about 10 feet of space total. Works well in my small footprint.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That only works for dwarfs.

Walden- I'll never give up the power jointer or planer. Sometimes I wish I just had one nearby to use though.


----------



## lateralus819

Workin on some inlay.


----------



## chrisstef

Clamp rack jack.










Might have one short leg. Par for the course.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, nothing wrong with an occasional shop furniture builds. Beware, though. Shop furniture turns to shop appliances, and then to shop decor, all at the expense of keeping SWMBO happy and generally supportive of our endeavors.
.
.
.
Nah. It's just a clamp rack.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bueno Lat.

Stef….she looks like she's leanin.


----------



## theoldfart

Lat, workin' towards a compass pattern?


----------



## lateralus819

I was thinking of it Kev. Not sure if I'll have time. There will be an M in the middle for my inlaws inital.

Going to do that tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## chrisstef

> Bueno Lat.
> 
> Stef….she looks like she s leanin.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yea she got a serious gangster lean workin. I think eyeballing the slats got away from me lol. Revise and resubmit.

Diggin the inlay lat. You got them string tools?


----------



## racerglen

Bottle cap might straighten her up Stef..IPA ?


----------



## chrisstef

"I hear you knockin but you cant come in"

"The hell i cant"


----------



## terryR

Happy Solstice, gang. We celebrate today! 

Stef, just rotate your clamps 90 degrees…it's all good.

Nice inlay, Kevin!

Red, I'm sure you know to look out for short arbors on a benchtop TS. My lil Ryobi is useless. Trying to buy a vintage Craftsman from an older buddy now…Don't like the patented SawStop; but a nice feature, and I love my fingers.


----------



## terryR

Double post…

Holy crap, my wife left one gift for me to open this morning as she left for work. I thought the box was too small and light for a plane, so didn't get my hopes up.










Damn, I suppose I AM a collector now. Friggin tool is so small it looks fake! Doubt I'll restore this one…


----------



## chrisstef

Oh dang a Numero Uno?


----------



## ShaneA

Where in the hell did she come up with that Terry? I am impressed…


----------



## terryR

Shane, I dunno how she thought of it. It certainly wasn't on my list!

My wife's a keeper. But now she wants a pony!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is cool stuff JInTheSpirit.

That is one skilled Red giant we have amongst us. I really love those chairs.

Nice set up Terry! That has to take a little of the tedium out of the sharpening equation.

Amazing Mos!

Congrats Todd. Sorry about the drunken buffoonery tax though.

Beautiful Lat.

I dig your rack Stef.

Good solstice to you Terry. Fu(k winter.

Pez craves post-coitus cuddling.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, Pez is a cuddler. 
"Wanna just lay here and snuggle?". 
"Here comes the snuggle-monster" 
"Chino's n chill?"


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @ Chinos and chill.


----------



## walden

I know what you're saying Red. My plan was to be a hand tool only shop, but a power planer found its way in here…

Congrats Terry! That plane is cool!


----------



## CL810

Congrats T!

Are you taking all the animals to CO?


----------



## Mosquito

Damn Terry, that's sweet!


----------



## JayT

So let me get this straight, Terry. Your wife has a government job and buys you collectible planes while you stay at home, play in the shop and take care of the animals? Dude, you suck!


----------



## jmartel

I've been intrigued by the Woodriver #1. Not sure how much use I'd get out of it, but for $100, it might be worth it at some point in the future.


----------



## johnstoneb

Jplane

I bought the WR#1. Once I got it sharp I find I use it as a block plane more than anything. It is a cute little thing. The iron to start with must have had a round edge on it. I use the term edge loosely.


----------



## Tugboater78

Inlay skeerz me..

Terry that be a tiny ole plane..

Dancing a jig over package that just showed up..


























No complains about the packing, other than it was packed ao well took a minute to open..

Now to find time to start the builds..


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is going to be fun seeing you do this build. I look forward to it Tug.


----------



## Mosquito

^ Blog please Tug


----------



## 7Footer

holy canoli, Red… the chair(s), straight pimp.

Carvings are incredible Mos!

Terry - awesome gift! I love that cutting board or monster trivet it's sitting on too… There's also tons of sketchup tutorials on youtube, easy and straight forward ones.

Nice rack Stef.

LOLOLOL @ Chinos n Chill….. hell yeah.

Todd - happy bday! Was the surgeon in attendance? Any impromptu shop surgery?
And hey man, congrats on all your success!









Only making one gift for xmas this year, and she ready for finish, gonna go seal-a-cell and then arm-r-seal.. I told my uncle I'd make him one of those cap catchers a few months ago. He was the unofficial reverend at our wedding..


----------



## Tugboater78

> ^ Blog please Tug
> 
> - Mosquito


For sure, if anything, just to consolidate my thoughts


----------



## terryR

Kevin, we're thinning the stock now…will start over in CO.

Jay, yeah sounds pretty easy the way you put it! LOL!

7, Thanks. Been learning tons from youTube! Used to laugh at it. I guess if you look up stupid stuff it can certainly be a waste of time, but there's plenty of knowledge to be shared…

Ohhhhhhh..drooling over anything badAxe!

What did ANY of us do before internet?


----------



## walden

> What did ANY of us do before internet?
> 
> - terryR


Fought over crappy tools at the antique store…


----------



## TheFridge

This project post was a house for feral cats. This guys has been on for 1-1/2 years without a post. Until now.








Yeah. I'm an A-hole sometimes. If you haven't figured it out


----------



## AnthonyReed

You solicited a response from a member that was silent for 1.5 years? 
First, nice fuggin' work Fridge! 
Second, we need to find something more fitting your talents than trolling cat people.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Not very nice Fridge.

I better go hide!


----------



## racerglen

Click, click..


----------



## ShaneA

You commended his effort. That balances it out…


----------



## TheFridge

It warms my cold dead heart to hear your responses.

At your service tony. Just point me at 'em. You can always count on me to make insensitive comments at inappropriate times. If I knew others seriously enjoyed my work as well i would've been building a portfolio as I go.

I actually erase half the stuff I type. I try not to kill threads but encourage them.


----------



## TheFridge

> You commended his effort. That balances it out…
> 
> - ShaneA


Exactly!


----------



## 489tad

I'm feeling the love.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Tug. Did you get the set that came with the stuff for the kerfing plane as well? I could probably use a kerfing plane.


----------



## Tugboater78

Fridge is such a darling…

Jmart, yes, i got the full hardware/blade sets for frame saw and the kerfing plane


----------



## AnthonyReed

> You commended his effort. That balances it out…- ShaneA


 - Good point Shane. It renders any derogatory sentiment into an affectionate musing; similar to "bless his heart".

Damn man, your abilities go under utilized down there in the bayou. Grab your jolly roger and come west, there is pillage and plunder for the asking here in the city of angels. Soft targets stretch to the border to be sure.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd - happy bday! Was the surgeon in attendance? Any impromptu shop surgery?
> And hey man, congrats on all your success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 7Footer


Thanks 7, and yes the surgeon was in attendance, but let before the feats of strength began, he had to be responsible and all that…

And yeah, Blackstone wine - never drank the stuff. But when my wife and I first got married I bought a bottle to cook with. People cook with wine, I hear. I was going to make a chicken dish. Let the chicken marinade in the wine for a day in the fridge and then baked it. Made the wife puke. Ha. Apparently you shouldn't use Red wine and chicken. It came out this deep purple color.

I don't cook anymore.


----------



## ToddJB

And, maybe the memo didn't go out that this is the week of Christmas. I shouldn't be busy. What the F are people doing? Go buy something at a mall and leave me alone.


----------



## JayT

> when my wife and I first got married I bought a bottle to cook with. People cook with wine, I hear. I was going to make a chicken dish. Let the chicken marinade in the wine for a day in the fridge and then baked it. Made the wife puke. Ha. Apparently you shouldn't use Red wine and chicken. It came out this deep purple color.
> 
> I don t cook anymore.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ingenious way of getting out of cooking for the rest of your married life.


----------



## LJRay

> Ingenious way of getting out of cooking for the rest of your married life.


Heh, my wife does the cooking and I do the cleaning up of the aftermath. I'm not sure sure who has the better deal.


----------



## ToddJB

> Heh, my wife does the cooking and I do the cleaning up of the aftermath. I m not sure sure who has the better deal.
> 
> - LJRay


Its the same in my home. I need to figure out a way to ruin that chore too. Or just hold out for a couple more years when all chores can be delegated to the wee ones.


----------



## TheFridge

My buddy's wife got pissed because he never washed clothes. He promptly washed and dried a load of loathes including hers. After it was done, a bunch of her clothes were effed up.

Last time she ever bitched about him not washing clothes.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh lawd. Red wine chicken. Even i gagged. Keep the red for deglazing your pans and making a demi.


----------



## bandit571

Got back home awhile ago…..watched the Star Wars movie…...not too bad. I suppose I could keep the spoilers to meself….

Typical Momday…..idiots on the roadways today…...most don't have a clue as to what a stop sign means…...even saw a couple turn left on red…....one even came across three lanes to make that turn…...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, I m sure you know to look out for short arbors on a benchtop TS. My lil Ryobi is useless. Trying to buy a vintage Craftsman from an older buddy now…Don t like the patented SawStop; but a nice feature, and I love my fingers.
> 
> - terryR


Actually, didn't know about the short arbors on benchtop models….never owned one. No dice for that idea.

Don't agree with the politics of sawstop either. I just care about my beautiful…skilled…...lovely hands. lawlz.

Schwarz (and Scotty) always articulate stuff better than I can: 
http://blog.lostartpress.com/2013/08/01/why-i-bought-a-sawstop-table-saw/


----------



## jmartel

> I don t cook anymore.
> 
> - ToddJB


Don't people typically cook with white wine? Or if they use a red wine, they use it for making a sauce.

I do the vast majority of the cooking, but don't cook with wine since I don't drink it.


----------



## johnstoneb

Shortly after buying my Sawstop. I visited my daughter in Couer'd'Alene. She has a friend who is a Hand surgeon. While we were there she had surgery on two men who stuck thier hand in a tablesaw. One of them was a long time cabinet maker. She saved his hand and his career. It only takes an instant and your done. I found that out using my drill press.


----------



## Tugboater78

Brk, my Ridgid jobsite saw can handle a dado stack, though its basically the same size as cabinet saw, just lacks the fence and table size.


----------



## walden

> Shortly after buying my Sawstop. I visited my daughter in Couer d Alene. She has a friend who is a Hand surgeon. While we were there she had surgery on two men who stuck thier hand in a tablesaw. One of them was a long time cabinet maker. She saved his hand and his career. It only takes an instant and your done. I found that out using my drill press.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Yet another reason to use hand tools.  Sorry, I couldn't help myself…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Anything with and edge can bite ya. Jake got himself pretty bad with a chisel this year. But ya, power increases the odds.

Bruce the past few "bites" in my shop have both been on the drill press.

Good info on the Ridgid, but I believe I've gotten to the Sawstop or Nothing category. My new job prolly has something to do with it. Railroad safety, and how to improve it….consumes the majority of my working hours.


----------



## walden

Agreed Red. Now if we can just get Todd to stop licking the soles of his planes…that dude's tongue is a mess.


----------



## ToddJB

I wouldn't have to try to shave off my taste buds if you would just bathe a little more often.


----------



## Tugboater78

So ive never really messed with my dado stack much.. but this project requires a lot of dados..









Will end up as a sandpaper holder, hopefully have it done tomorrow, tired of digging in a drawer.


----------



## terryR

I wouldn't turn down a sawStop, but my Grizzly is only 3+ years old. And I'm still learning how to use it.

A quick and dirty tenon jig today for some 60" long boards! Not exactly square, but seemed better than chopping and sawing?










Is a store bought tenon jig worth the effort?


----------



## bandit571

Might be just a plant syand?









Just some leftover boards sitting around in the shop…


----------



## terryR

just 40 dadoes?
yep, I be changing blades for dat.


----------



## walden

> I wouldn t have to try to shave off my taste buds if you would just bathe a little more often.
> 
> - ToddJB


Well played sir. It's hard bathe'in in the cabin in Winter…


----------



## shampeon

Coq au vin is ********************ing fantastic, supposedly traces back to Julius Caesar, and is…chicken in red wine.

Embrace the purple.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll tell my wife you and ol' Juls think so, Ian


----------



## jmartel

Finally picked up the car tonight. Man this thing is so much nicer than the crappy jeep. Good riddance to that thing.



















Have to install splash guards, but that's about it. Just on the ride home from the dealer it averaged better mpg's than the jeep ever got on its best day. So nice. Auto dimming mirrors are awesome at night, by the way.

Hitch will be installed within a month or two.


----------



## Mosquito

Welcome to the club 

Does it have the stone guards on the rear part of the passenger doors? I'd recommend them. I'm amazed at how often I have snow plastered there on mine in the winter, can only imagine how much stuff hits it and doesn't stick. (Yes I have the splash guards too).

Are you having the dealer install the hitch or somewhere else? I bought a Curt hitch online (etrailer.com), and brought it to UHaul, since it's the same hitch they sell after they put their stickers on it. In and out in 20 minutes.


----------



## jmartel

Not that I know of. This is the first nice car that I've owned, but I don't plan on babying it. Got leather primarily for ease of cleanup. Has the cargo tray, seatback protectors, floor mats, bumper guards, etc. Power gate will be nice to have.

And hitch I haven't decided on yet. OEM hitch is a no-go because it's only 1.25" receiver and the stuff I have is 2". Plus, the pin hole is way too close to the end of the receiver.

Might install it myself, might get Uhaul to do it.

We got 2 season passes for skiing from buying at this dealer, so will probably go into the mountains on Christmas day and ski.


----------



## chrisstef

Somebody throw a flannel over the front seat for these two ^


----------



## terryR

Congrats, JStylin'. An Outback? They've changed the shape a bit…

Our move to CO has me interested in Subies.

I've put over 100,000 miles on two Jeep Wranglers…too old for that kind of a beating while I drive now. The wrangler must be the perfect vehicle for driving from campsite to cave entrance, and back again. But is hell in day to day life.

Funny though..we have a 2000 wrangler sitting across the street since it doesn't run well, but keep getting offers from locals driving by! Hunting season, maybe?


----------



## Mosquito

> And hitch I haven t decided on yet. OEM hitch is a no-go because it s only 1.25" receiver and the stuff I have is 2". Plus, the pin hole is way too close to the end of the receiver.
> 
> - jmartel


Exactly why I got the one I did too. Class III is well beyond the capabilities of the Forester, but gets you a 2" receiver, which is what I wanted as well.


----------



## ShaneA

Ok, I don't get the whole Subaru or Jeep thing. Probably blasphemous round these parts, but they seem like odd vehicles. Bless my heart…


----------



## terryR

Shane, those of us with big trucks don't understand the car thing! Unless you never buy lumber, plumbing, or farming supplies…and all you do is drive around from work to restaurant to the mall.
LOL.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Real men drive minivans…...and tundras on their off days.

This weekend I busted a door handle on my truck. I average about one broken door handle on my vehicles a year. It's expensive being strong as an ox.


----------



## walden

> Ok, I don t get the whole Subaru or Jeep thing. Probably blasphemous round these parts, but they seem like odd vehicles. Bless my heart…
> 
> - ShaneA


I didn't either until I bought one. The Subaru does an amazing job in bad weather (a near constant here), gets great gas milage, and can tow my tear drop camper and still get great gas milage. I can also put the seats down and haul lumber. It can also be driven down some pretty crazy 4 wheel drive trails. It's kind of like the swiss army knife of cars. They are kind of ugly, but I don't care about that with a car.

Congrats Jmart!


----------



## Mosquito

> I didn t either until I bought one. The Subaru does an amazing job in bad weather (a near constant here), gets great gas milage, and can tow my tear drop camper and still get great gas milage. I can also put the seats down and haul lumber. It can also be driven down some pretty crazy 4 wheel drive trails. It s kind of like the swiss army knife of cars. They are kind of ugly, but I don t care about that with a car.
> 
> - walden


I agree with this. I wasn't really into Subaru's until I test drove a Forester when I was hunting for a crossover. 
Plus, you rarely look at your own car anyway, since you're usually in it


----------



## chrisstef

Drive a Wrangler in the snow and you'll know why Shane. Theyre great little things to tool around in but the moment you've got to get on the highway, forget it. Youll go deaf and have keep it under 65mph. A good gust of wind and youre 3 lanes over. With that said, ill drive a jeep forever … until the boss decides he wants to buy me a full cab pickup.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahaha @ someone throw a flannel over the front seat for these two….

Walden did you just make that up? The swiss army knife of cars….. Solid work.

Good lord, half the people on this thread are full chub the moment they hear that 6 letter word. lawl.

The only thing I smoke…. Is domestics!









Mos, you like the way the car drives so much that you don't care about what it looks like? Thats devotion.


----------



## jmartel

> Ok, I don t get the whole Subaru or Jeep thing. Probably blasphemous round these parts, but they seem like odd vehicles. Bless my heart…
> 
> - ShaneA


I live in the city and the forester is the biggest thing that can fit in my driveway. Great gas mileage, huge interior, can go basically anywhere except rock crawling.

I had a truck and would gladly get one again, but we have only one car now because of being in the city. I wouldn't want to park my truck in the city, for sure.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, you like the way the car drives so much that you don t care about what it looks like? Thats devotion.
> 
> - 7Footer


I don't like the new generation of Foresters (2014 on), but don't mind the one I'm in (3rd gen, 2009-2013)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Demi-glace, Coq au Vin, uh huh!!!

Congrats JBirkenstock.

Fuggin' 7.

Where's John been? Hope all is well.


----------



## 7Footer

Gotcha.

I had to check on something with our security system yesterday, we have this mezzanine type loft thing over about half of our shop that we use to store parts and all kinda of crap… I look back in the corner and see this, looks like someone made a white knuckle station.








a little softcore and and blanket.


----------



## TheFridge

Just don't touch the blanket.


----------



## jmartel

Especially if it stands up on its own, unsupported.


----------



## bandit571

Are you sure Stef wasn't in the area???


----------



## AnthonyReed

He is bi but not bi-coastal Bandit.


----------



## 7Footer

^ha!


----------



## TheFridge

> Especially if it stands up on its own, unsupported.
> 
> - jmartel


damn. Hard to come up with something better after that gem.

Oh and point and camera at the chairs but kill the monitor feed and leave a better magazine. It'll be the gift that keeps on giving.

Who says a bicycle is just for kids?


----------



## 489tad

White knuckle station and bi-coastal just made my day!


----------



## LJRay

> Embrace the purple.
> - shampeon


My wife made purple chicken once. It was very good.


----------



## Tugboater78

Fiance is looking for a all around vehicle to haul kids and other things, and get decent gas milage but refuses to drive a minivan. Ive pointed out the subarus.. not sure if she is sold on them.

I even said maybe we could get her a wrx..


----------



## duckmilk

Ok, I'm back, Duck's adult daycare is open to any that want to make the trip.

Nice job on the chairs Red.

I use a fine diamond stone to refresh the edge on my scrapers which leaves a smoother surface to burnish than a file does.

Awesome stuff Mos

Dang Pez, you were drunk in Austin on the 19th? So was I. Went to a wedding reception at The Driskill, an old hotel on 6th and Brazos. Black tie affair.

The wife and I










Some of the crowd.










Some buddies and I










Drank about $200 worth of Shiner


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lookin' sharp Duck.


----------



## jmartel

And Duck is making the rest of us look like slobs here.


----------



## chrisstef

As a business man, my advice to you 7 is to either put a fan up there or supply the mezzturbator with some better beat material. With the amount of work hes gonna have to put in finish the deed with only a playboy available hes may pass out due to the heat up there. That wpuld be an interesting comp claim.

Holy crap duck, you met St. Roy!


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, looks like the den of antiquity! Lookin' sharp non the less. Oh and only $200 worth, your slippin' bud.


----------



## chrisstef

CPR for farts post.


----------



## 7Footer

Duck straight pimped out! Lookin good.

lol Stef, I see what you did there, well played! Yeah I agree tho, Playboy wouldn't suffice for me, at least need a hustler or club, but I'm not gonna encourage whatever is going on back there, they can supply their own wank material! hahahah, was this injury work related? "Well, sort of…..."


----------



## terryR

Damn, Mr. Duck, you clean up real nice! You 2 drive the diesel pickup dressed like that or do you have a subaru?


----------



## terryR

Damn, Mr. Duck, you clean up real nice! You 2 drive the diesel pickup dressed like that or do you have a subaru?


----------



## TheFridge

I'm willing to bet the farm that duck doesn't drive a Subaru…

My dad bought a Subaru Legacy wagon with a cracked head for 150$ in the early 90s. He fixed the head but it still had a knocking rod and clattering valves. That bad boy was loud. Couldn't get it to throw the rod no matter how hard we tried.

It was known around the hood as "the grey bandit" or "the bandit". We could hear it from a long ways off. It was a good warning sign to stop whatever we were doing whenever he pulled up at the house cuz usually it was no good.

So I was babysitting my little brothers. Taking turns playing goldeneye64. My turn comes and after a couple minutes I notice the house was really quiet. I peeked out the window and the "bandit" was gone. My 12 and 14 year old little brothers stole it and went joyriding with a couple of their friends.

A friend of mines dad picked me up to go looking for them. We just followed the sounds of sirens. Somehow they managed to flip that bastard end over end. I didn't know that was even possible.

Well.

It is.

It was the stuff legends are made of.

And I didn't get punished so that was awesome too.

And I didn't have to get dropped off at school in a clattering POS anymore.

Oh memories….


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, nope drove my 1 ton, but not dressed like that. This thing was a 2 day party! Cannot even imagine what they spent for that shindig.


----------



## putty

lookin good Duck, Wear that to our next pool party!


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I am still not buying the Subaru/Jeep hype. Almost like they are a cult or something. Although, I think the WRX Subaru is workable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane just said eff you, he'll never drink the kool-aid.


----------



## ShaneA

Never!


----------



## putty

The firewood monger had a lot of mesquite, I got 5 bucks worth. I'm going to mill it into turning blanks.
Anyone ever worked with Mesquite before…I'm thinking it will make some nice chisel handles


----------



## JayT

> Anyone ever worked with Mesquite before…
> 
> - putty


My only advice is …... Have sharp tools!

Only done a little with mesquite, but it is very hard and can be a pain to work with. Beautiful and very tough wood, though. Should make great chisel handles.


----------



## woodcox

A mesquite beater I made for John. Hard stuff but not too difficult. It smelled like dirt while it was being worked on the lathe, it seemed to burnish nicely.


----------



## Tugboater78

Now i am no longer digging around in a drawer trying to find the right shaped or grit pad for my sanders…

May put some doors on it, and its the first of a bank of similer style small cabinets to fit behind the miter saw.

Now gotta figure what to put in the empty drawer..


----------



## putty

^ do you have extra belt sander belts or spindles for a spindle sander


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Tug. This is something I need to make, as well.


----------



## chrisstef

What todd said. Need that in my life.

Im really tempted to buy n modify these.

jewelers benches 
http://hartford.craigslist.org/tld/5335652520.html

via cPro for Craigslist
iOS: http://tinyurl.com/CL-iDevice
Android: http://tinyurl.com/CL-Android


----------



## Tugboater78

> ^ do you have extra belt sander belts or spindles for a spindle sander
> 
> - putty


 Belt sanders belts are in top right section atm.i only have a portable 21" and have no spindle sander yet. Though i told everyone i wanted home depot gift cards, so hopefully i have a good jump on the Ridgid after the holidays.

Used what materials i had on hand, wish i coulda made bigger.


----------



## duckmilk

> I m willing to bet the farm that duck doesn t drive a Subaru…
> 
> - TheFridge


Nope, just now brought the tractor back from the repair shop, threw the rubber off the left front trailer tire but the air stayed in. Drove the last 4 miles at 30mph, but made it.










Cool story Fridge.

Nice stuff you're making Tug. Like the others, I need some more organization.


----------



## duckmilk

Putty, I had a guy make a replacement handle for an eggbeater drill and he used mesquite. Really nice stuff, I'll show it to you if you ever come back (The only time he was here, I made him work.)


----------



## TheFridge

is that why you didn't take the tractor duck? It was in the shop?


----------



## duckmilk

Yup ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Pass me some muthahfuggin eggnog!


----------



## TheFridge

Work Xmas party tonight. Got a dewalt 20v drill, 150$ lowes gift card, a yeti coozie, and a variety of electrical hand tools. Was a good night. Plus a free meal. And a $ bonus.

Yeah buddy! 3 more days and I'll have some LN chisels. Skews too.

I am about to pee my pants in anticipation. Hell, I'll pee in someone else's pants if I can open them early.

I'm like a little school girl right now


----------



## BigRedKnothead

If you don't like those LN chisels…..I'll eat your shorts.

Thinkin I got the LN honing guide under my tree.


----------



## jmartel

> I am about to pee my pants in anticipation. Hell, I ll pee in someone else s pants if I can open them early.
> 
> I m like a little school girl right now
> 
> - TheFridge


I'm sure one of the weirdos in this thread would be happy to accommodate.

I got $125 to Lie-Nielsen from my parents. Probably will get some money from the MIL to them as well. Gotta spread some love to them in addition to Lee Valley, right? Only fair. Probably will be the Rabbeting block plane. Depends on how much I get from the MIL if I get something else or not.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Dang Pez, you were drunk in Austin on the 19th? So was I. Went to a wedding reception at The Driskill, an old hotel on 6th and Brazos. Black tie affair.
> 
> - duckmilk


!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was around the corner! Sunday we ate breakfast at the driskill, then at night we rode a horse drawn carriage from in front of the driskill. Crazy. Now I'm in michigan. Are you in kalamazoo?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Probably will be the Rabbeting block plane.
> - jmartel


You will like that plane. I use it quite a lot.

Also, I've been trying to chinos & chill for a few days but wife can't find her pair.


----------



## terryR

+1 to the rabbet block plane!

drove to the "city" last night for fancy dinner with the wife. Ruth's Chris Steaks! num num num

stayed overnight in hotel for kicks.

Got another cool box!










gotta drive back home to score a phillips head driver…


----------



## chrisstef

A true farm boy would have had a leatherman on his hip Terry. I am disappoint.


----------



## walden

^^ Haha! I'm excited to see what you got Terry.


----------



## putty

^ me too… I would settle for the packaging!


----------



## JayT

I'd settle for the Ruth's Chris steak dinner.

Terry, would your wife please teach some classes on how to appropriately spoil a woodworker?


----------



## TheFridge

Red, I have a LN 1/2". It's awesome. But you're more than welcome to my shorts…. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, Terry! It's a very good Christmas!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I forgot to acknowledge Fridge's affirmation of shenanigans running deep in his lineage. The image in my mind of his kinship to mayhem is heartwarming. Generous givings at your xmas party, congrats.

Very cool Tug. You bust sh!t out dude.

Yes Stef, those benches are all kinds of cool. Get.

"I'm sure one of the weirdos in this thread would be happy to accommodate." - Says the fuggin' Lego-phile. Everyone's kink is weird except one's own, huh? It's not Bhog's fault that he enjoys a mouthful of meat and the feel of cold porcelain tiles on his knees. Stop the hate JJudge.

I hope that is true Red, I'd love to hear what you think of it after you put it through its paces.

Congrats on the score Terry. Nice night out I hope. What did you have at Ruth's?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> A true farm boy would have had a leatherman on his hip Terry. I am disappoint.
> - chrisstef


 - This, exactly this.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree… even if I don't have my leatherman on me, I've always got one in the glove compartment of my car…

Also, isn't there only one kind of thing that comes in that box from LN?


----------



## ShaneA

Is that the 51?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I believe so, yes.


----------



## terryR

For some reason I've always disliked multi-tools. Too flimsy. I could probably bugger the screws up with my truck keys? Just gonna wait another hour till I'm home…

Now, I feel the pressure to produce! 

Tony, a friggin' awesome steak, of course! and ice cream at $3 per scoop.


----------



## chrisstef

Do want a 51.

Speaking of shooting. I realized last night that I'm a genius. I put camber on my #6 plane I planned on shooting with. Way to go stef. Way. To. Go.

Finished wrapping all the presents last night. 3 hour binger. Really could have used some egg nog. Havent had a sip of the nog this year. Ill be face piecing a small container this evening to make up for lost time. Then ill probably crap my pants in bed.


----------



## TheFridge

A #1 and a shooter? And steaks? Congratulations are about to turn into jealousy.

Oh tony. If you only knew. I havent even broken into the stories about my dads dad. The legend. But I appreciate your appreciation bud.


----------



## Mosquito

All I know, is if I got a #1, and a LN #51, and a steak dinner, something big was about to hit the fan lol


----------



## TheFridge

"You slept with your boss baby? And you got a raise? Good for you. So did I already thank you for the 1 & 51? Well, thank you. This is a really good steak."


----------



## jmartel

> "I'm sure one of the weirdos in this thread would be happy to accommodate." - Says the fuggin Lego-phile. Everyone s kink is weird except one s own, huh? It s not Bhog s fault that he enjoys a mouthful of meat and the feel of cold porcelain tiles on his knees. Stop the hate JJudge.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I never excluded myself from the weirdos description. Just sayin, there's lots of us in here.


----------



## Tugboater78

Free Shipping, Lee Valley in case some of ye dont gwt emails..

Siyting in childrens hospital in cincy. Boys eyes need to be examined, something about nerves not laying flat.. or something. Gonna be a long day, fiances emplyer demands she come in for 2 hrs today, after this appointment, assholes, now i have to find something to do up here for 2 hrs.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol fridge. I concur.

Sucks. Good luck to the boy Tugger.


----------



## JayT

Terry, if you got a #51, do I get the swap plane back?


----------



## TheFridge

> Lol fridge. I concur.
> 
> - chrisstef


Hell, if she threw in a circular plane I'd tell her to go ask her boss if he wants seconds.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Leatherman tools aren't flimsy Terry; well the real ones aren't. Yes a steak is a given, which cut? Things aren't cheap, even ice cream.

Fridge if only you had a lawman as a friend so as to get a sticker on your ID, I'd then like to see you ply your talents on a major metropolitan landscape.


----------



## jmartel

> Terry, if you got a #51, do I get the swap plane back?
> 
> - JayT


If so, I call dibs to be next in line.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, you need to start a marriage counseling service. You got something going on, brother. No more Dear Abby for me. From now on it's Dear Terry.


----------



## chrisstef

$1.38 for oil. That's chub material right there. I'm thinkin about buying another tank to stock pile that ish.


----------



## walden

Terry, you need to start a marriage counseling service. You got something going on, brother. No more Dear Abby for me. From now on it's Dear Terry.

^Hahaha!


----------



## terryR

> Terry, if you got a #51, do I get the swap plane back?
> 
> - JayT


Dang, I was afraid Jay would see the 51. Decided to just leave it in the box! In 20 years it will be priceless.

T, I enjoyed the bone-in filet. Nearly 3" thick. Crispy on the edges just like I like it!

I told you guys…my wife wants a pony now! I'll have to buy another good pair of fencing gloves.

LOL at marriage counselor!


----------



## chrisstef

Can I nickname terry "the horse" from here on out? Our boy must swing low to be on the receiving end of those goodies.


----------



## jordanp

> The firewood monger had a lot of mesquite, I got 5 bucks worth. I m going to mill it into turning blanks.
> Anyone ever worked with Mesquite before…I m thinking it will make some nice chisel handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - putty


Mesquite makes excellent handles in my experience! good find.


----------



## JayT

> Terry, if you got a #51, do I get the swap plane back?
> 
> - JayT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I was afraid Jay would see the 51. Decided to just leave it in the box!
> 
> - terryR
Click to expand...

In that case, just send the #51.


----------



## AnthonyReed

All work and no play makes Tony a dull monkey…..

Dear workday,

Hurry up and end. Plundering to conduct. K. Thanks. Bye.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## duckmilk

> Dang Pez, you were drunk in Austin on the 19th? So was I. Went to a wedding reception at The Driskill, an old hotel on 6th and Brazos. Black tie affair.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was around the corner! Sunday we ate breakfast at the driskill, then at night we rode a horse drawn carriage from in front of the driskill. Crazy. Now I m in michigan. Are you in kalamazoo?
> 
> - Pezking7p


If you hadn't kept your whereabouts a secret, we could have hooked up for a couple of beers. I'm certain I mentioned on here that I was going to Austin.


----------



## duckmilk

> Can I nickname terry "the horse" from here on out? Our boy must swing low to be on the receiving end of those goodies.
> 
> - chrisstef


Or, maybe 7' sent him one of those chin toys and he's been putting it to use.


----------



## Pezking7p

LOL terry, wife is definitely doing a good job of buttering you up.

Jordan, long time no see!

Duck, sorry it was an extremely crazy week at work. Really a shame we didn't get together.


----------



## duckmilk

The latest guitar my son built.




























Don't think I will ever match his skills


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels to those on the move. Take care boys!


----------



## jmartel

Dang. I like that blue fade dye, Duck. I need to learn how to do that.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting out ThunderSTorms in the area…..rumours of a Tornado Warning is on the news….radar shows the storms are splitting. Being the highest point in Ohio, storms tend to split up, and go around both sides.

We have a basement to hide in..IF needed….60mph+ winds are in the areas…


----------



## duckmilk

Strange weather out there Bandit.

Jmart, I don't have a clue how he does that stuff. He's starting to get more commissions in and I told him he really needs to set up a website.


----------



## ToddJB

He's out here, isn't he Duck? If he's interested I've loosely got a buddy that make Mandolins in the area that might be willing to give him some selling pointers.

http://www.iiimandolin.com/Welcome.html


----------



## shampeon

I'm all about the sunburst. If you have a decent HVLP sprayer, some TransTint dye, and a steady hand, you can do it.

That guitar looks fantastic, Papa Duck.


----------



## putty

Is that curly maple Duck? it is beautiful!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I dig sunburst too Ian, but that blue is sweet.

Terry, there's only one tool that comes in a box like that. Brilliant marketing…..and you still suck.

Remember the years I had to worry about being home for Xmas. I'll be home watching Lampoons if you need me.

"He worked really hard grandma." 
"Ya, so do washing machines."


----------



## duckmilk

I'll have to ask him Putty, but I think it is possibly maple. He has access to all varieties of exotic wood through his work.

Todd, yes, in Northglenn. I'll send him your buddy's link.

Thanks Ian, the duckling has some talents. Wish I had more pics of some of his other guitars.

Edit above ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

We decided to have a fire last night. My mother gave me this fire pit about 20 years ago.
A enameled steel spin drum from a washing machine. Red, this old washing machine is still working hard. I cover it with a barrel lid when not in use.




























I have another cover for it (not pictured) that has expanded metal and can be used for a grill surface.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Waiting out ThunderSTorms in the area…..rumours of a Tornado Warning is on the news….radar shows the storms are splitting. Being the highest point in Ohio, storms tend to split up, and go around both sides.
> 
> We have a basement to hide in..IF needed….60mph+ winds are in the areas…
> 
> - bandit571


Aye bandit, radar is wicked, sirens going off down here right now.

Really screwed up to have weather i expect to see in late spring early fall happening on december 23rd..


----------



## putty

I love that fire pit!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Pit muy Bueno Duck

Bandit, Justin keep yer heads down boys and be safe.

Got into snow country today , went sledding with my grandson. Good times


----------



## TheFridge

Duck, I bet he gets it from his momma?


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, that's some serious flamed maple. My guess is he enhanced the striping by doing a dark dye coat, then sanded it back, then shot the blue-tint color coat, then sprayed a black-tinted burst. The glass finish and super-clean exposed humbucker recesses really show the skill.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. He got it from his momma…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

They've got some curly maple at the woodsmith store that they call "musical" grade. It took me a second to realize they were referring to its use for musical instruments.


----------



## summerfi

I've seen some curly maple that was pretty enough to hum a tune. ;-)


----------



## jmartel

I haven't bought anything from here, but I have dreams of spending multiple paychecks at once here:

http://nwtimber.net/shop-all-wood-types.html

Expensive, but some of the nicest figured woods I've ever seen for sale. Lots of "musical grade" stuff.


----------



## Tim457

Merry Christmas to all you degenerates.


----------



## Pezking7p

Those guitars are amazing.

Jmart, those prices are crazy. I can't believe they would ever sell any wood at those prices! Some of the pieces I can't even find any figure on. Here is a piece of what appears to be straight grained cherry selling for $50/bdft. Granted, it's 16/4, but its still pretty outrageous.

Made some holiday nog last night. Tasted like Tony. Little sweet. Little salty.


----------



## racerglen

Merry Christmas all ! 
Someone pointed out t'other day that we get a full moon with Christmas this year..with refrence to that and a mix of family and booze.. Must have spread beyond family, awoken at 2:30 this morning to some yo yo drifting his 4 banger with soup can exhaust through the fresh snow in the neighbourhood..sweet..blat..blaaaat..unfortunately no bang followed by silence.. And no sirens and red n' blue lights either..


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - ima teach you how to make internet burns without opening up too much of your closet side. After the holidays school will be in session. Bring your trapper keeper. Chino's too.

Couple hours of effin off at work, a quick pop with the boys, then off to my uncles to get my eat on! Antipasto, manicotti, meat-a-balls, stuffed shrimp and all dem cookies. Hopefully I don't eat myself into a coma. I got a hot wheels super garage to put together tonight.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, don't be jealous, it's Christmas. I'm sure you taste just as good as Tony.

Whole family is finally here. We're all jacked up on eggs, bacon, and fruit juices. Let the chaos begin.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Ill hold off on the joke about kissing your wife to find out. Christmas and all. Enjoy the fam buddy.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, those prices are crazy. I can t believe they would ever sell any wood at those prices! Some of the pieces I can t even find any figure on. Here is a piece of what appears to be straight grained cherry selling for $50/bdft. Granted, it s 16/4, but its still pretty outrageous.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Yeah, some of it I don't get. But there's others that have more figure than I've ever seen. I can understand the premium for those ones. If I'm ever down that way, I'd like to stop in and see if they have any off-cuts that can be turned. Most of their stuff seems to be larger than what would be used for smaller items like tool handles, pens, knife blanks, etc.

Going skiing tomorrow. They got absolutely dumped on with snow 2 nights ago (9-10" overnight). Hoping that the holiday keeps most people out. Plan on going on New Years as well. Maybe during Valentine's day and the superbowl.


----------



## walden

Haha. I hope you guys have a good one. I'm headed to Moab today. Spending Christmas in Canyonlands NP.


----------



## Tugboater78

Merry christmas to ye all!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Merry Christmas to all of you. I hope everyone has a chance to enjoy the holiday with their loved ones, and everyone stays safe.

Another couple of hours to pass out paychecks, and I'm outta here. You all enjoy, and I look forward to seeing pictures of all of the nice new tools you get!

God Bless all,

HammerThumb


----------



## DanKrager

Merry Christmas to one and all!
DanK


----------



## summerfi

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good saw!


----------



## chrisstef

(Shakes bobs tree) .... "Where's the open handled dovetail saw I asked for you fuggin bearded elf lovin bastard?"

Ohh there it is. I love you santa-bob!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Bob's been saving that all year! ^


----------



## jmartel

Merry Christmas to everyone.

Has anyone seen this from Woodpeckers? Looks interesting. Parallelogram jig that holds interchangeable bars in the center for marking mortises. Certainly not for that price, but it could be easily made out of some scrap for free. I might do that since the upcoming bed project has a lot of M&T joints. Don't need the doweling function. Not to mention it's nowhere near large enough for the timber that will be used.

http://www.woodpeck.com/mtcg2015.html?_bta_tid=3.AIdT.CFmDBg.FpCp.AYCnqQ..AsCY0Q.b..l.BtDZ.n...lJKUEQ&_bta_c=0a4alw5vpnng4ba2qzt7ec2x2o66a


----------



## terryR

Shamp, you build guitars, too? Love the sunburst. Want to try an acoustic kit, but am afraid of being addicted! Plus, I have no desire to play…just build. So, what to do with my prototypes? 

Lotta shiny steel and brass at Bob's place! And no cats, I'm guessing!

A quick briar pipe from yesterday; getting closer to the classic Apple shape I want. Stem is pre-made just used for a handle while sanding. Cannot decide on material for the stem…


----------



## duckmilk

Merry Christmas everyone.

Sweet pic Bob

Jmart, I had seen that before and agree you could make your own to mark any sized mortice and tenon.


----------



## 489tad

Merry Christmas fella's.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, you gotta lotta nice tools in that shot. And the pipe is coming along great.

Is the left rasp the Gramacey handle maker? I'm in the market.


----------



## theoldfart

Merry Christmas everyone








May Santa fill everyones chest and tills to their hearts desires.
I hope your with the folks that make you happy.
Kevin


----------



## putty

Merry Christmas y'all

Bob that picture should be on a calendar for December.


----------



## terryR

> Terry, you gotta lotta nice tools in that shot. And the pipe is coming along great.
> 
> Is the left rasp the Gramacey handle maker? I m in the market.
> 
> - ToddJB


Thanks, Todd. I just made the coco marking gauge, too.

Yes, to the Gramercy rasp. The handle came off a year or so ago, so I turned another. Awesome tool for cleaning inside small curves!


----------



## TheFridge

> (Shakes bobs tree) .... "Where s the open handled dovetail saw I asked for you fuggin bearded elf lovin bastard?"
> 
> Ohh there it is. I love you santa-bob!
> 
> - chrisstef


You shake the tree. I'm gonna shake bobs saw till see what goodness falls out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Merry Christmas knuckleheads. May there be some bronze under our trees….


----------



## terryR

^that's pretty cool, Red!
you are gonna LOVE that honing guide under the tree!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, Terry.

Bit the bullet and bought a few rasps










Christmas cash doesn't last long in this guys pocket.


----------



## Tugboater78

I was drinking coffee out of fiances pink coffee mug and the kids asked why i wasnt drinking out of my mario mug…

I didnt have a mario mug.. but since the kids let the cat out of the bag..

Fiance got a present out from under the tree and handed it to me..

I have one now..


----------



## shampeon

Terry, building that guitar was my entry into woodworking, actually. I decided to try to make one myself, after lurking in some luthier forums for a while to soak up as much information as I could. I learned a lot building it, and got hooked on woodworking because of it.

An electric guitar is pretty simple, ultimately, and anybody on this thread could make a pretty good one, though not on the level of Duck's son. I think there's a lot of snakeoil out there in the guitar-head world. It's painful to me now to read endless posts about "tonewoods", how nitrocellulose lacquer affects the resonance of a guitar that uses electromagnetic pickups through an amplifier, and how only Honduran mahogany or Brazilian rosewood could possibly give that warm, thick Les Paul sound. And that's probably one reason why "musical grade" maple is as expensive as it is.

But acoustic instruments are a whole nother kettle of fish. I've been thinking of making a mandolin for a while now.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, if you do please blog your progress.

I have a friend who plays viola in a symphony orchestra and made her own viola. She has agreed to mentor me on a mandolin build.


----------



## jmartel

Tug, that mug is awesome. Todd, I'll probably be buying the saw maker's rasp as well soon.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Aaarg! Been waiting for the FedEx overnight that arrives every Thursday by 10:30am with payroll. I have about 30 guys standing in front of my office waiting. Stupid FedEx says that they received a notice that we were closed today so they did not send it out on the express truck. Had to send one of my guys to pick it up. This is just an excuse they are using due to having so many packages to deliver today. Now its 12:30. I was going to leave at 11am. Stupid FedEx!


----------



## chrisstef

Thats not cool Paul. Guys expecting checks at your door is never any fun.

Whiskey. 2nd drawer down.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jenga for giants.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, glad to see your sharing your toys.

Watching Polar Express with my grandson right now.


----------



## Mosquito

Merry Christmas Gents (and the rest of you)!

No bronze under my Christmas tree, but this is what the wife is giving me for Christmas (she doesn't know that yet, though). Showed up in the mail today, and I got it wrapped and under the tree before she got home from work.


----------



## JayT

No, Red, that is jenga for a giant's children.

This is jenga for giants!





View on YouTube


----------



## JayT

Merry Christmas to all!

No idea what, if anything, the wife is getting me for Christmas.

However, I'm treating myself to a new tool for drilling holes. Supposed to be at the store today for me to pick up, but haven't got a call from them yet.


----------



## jmartel

Not bronze, but the CraftsmanStudio got one back in stock between yesterday and today, so now I have a LN Rabbeting block plane on order along with a Veritas flush cut saw and some plane wax (see if it works better than paste wax. For $5, why not). Grand total after gift cards was under $2.










Bummer about payroll, Paul. Hopefully you can get it straightened out soon enough.


----------



## shampeon

Merry Christmas, if that's your thing. I appreciate all the knowledge and ********************-talk around here, in about equal measure. 8^)


----------



## yuridichesky

Hey gang, merry Christmas!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ian- enjoy your contributions as well. I'd like to make a guitar someday, but I'm more of an acoustic guy. They looks a bit more difficult. 
The musical grade curly maple at the woodsmith store is about $9 bdft. Not terrible. Used some on my last build- wifey's tea shelf. Need to get some more.

Jbronze. Craftsmanstudio usually gives you a block of their planing wax with a plane purchase. Love that stuff. 
And that's the plane that started the slipper slope for me.

Kev- love Polar Express. I remember in the theatre I wanted to yell which handle was the train brakes

Your skills are improving young LJ:


----------



## duckmilk

Merry Christmas to you too Yuri!

Wow, 67 degrees on Christmas eve.


----------



## jmartel

> Jbronze. Craftsmanstudio usually gives you a block of their planing wax with a plane purchase. Love that stuff.
> And that s the plane that started the slipper slope for me.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Well shoot. Oh well. I would have been left with about $3 on the gift cards anyway. I'm sure I'll use it at some point. Just save it for later I guess.


----------



## john2005

Merry Christmas girls!


----------



## Tugboater78

Well we had our Christmas this past evening, minus Santa's visit, I just got done putting everything together and around the tree.

My gifts from fiance and kiddos. Minus the Mario Bro. Mug ( she caught me saying I wanted one when we were watching a Jay Bates YouTube video a while back)

A shop apron ( she always saying I am ruining shirts/jeans)
A craftsman kit, floor jack, jack stands, and a creeper 
2 Gramercy holdfasts ( tested in the one hole I have in my bench, apparently I need to ream out the bottom of my holes when I figure where I want them. Idk will do more testing when I have time

Picked up a $50 gift card to Lowes, at her grandparents place.

kiddos got all kinds of goodies

Fiance got a Pandora bracelet with a few charms, a Peacoat, and a dancing Groot ( which dances to any music playing nearby, as well as to jackson 5 song)

3 places to go tomorrow

Catch ye all later.


----------



## chrisstef

Merry Christmas gang.


----------



## racerglen

And to you Stef, looking forward to see what 2016 brings for us all !


----------



## JayT

Wife and I have a quiet Christmas going. Visited my family last weekend, will visit her family next weekend, so just the two of us today. We're starting well-presents opened & dinner cooking.


----------



## jmartel

Merry christmas. Good day for skiing.


----------



## ToddJB

Merry Christmas, boyzzzz


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Todd. I got one of those dollhouse kits for my youngest. She's well below the suggested age, but this little one has an uncanny amount of focus. I bet she's on me every day to work on it more. 









My tool haul. Well, all I ever ask for is tools. I think my wife buys me some nice clothes too….as a hint. 









This low angle spokey and I are gonna be friends. 









Alright, wuddya'll get? Don't make us beg.


----------



## bandit571

$20 Lowes card…...we'll see what it will get….


----------



## CL810

Red, I'm real interested in your thoughts on the LN honing guide.

This is as close to woodworking that I received. Son and daughter in law thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## chrisstef

Waay overfed. Gassy. Lil bloated. Slight buzz.


----------



## theoldfart

All I got was three grandkids, way bettern' tools an stuff!

Did buy myself a plumb bob and going back to get a wooden spokeshave.

Hope the rest of the day goes well for ya'll.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hilarious candle Andy.

I'll try to review the LN guide soon. Ol' Tom takes awhile to come up with a design, but it's worth it.


----------



## TheFridge

LN chisels. 1/8 1/4 3/4 1 and 1/4 skews to go with the 1/2 I already have. 1/2 Fishtail coming soon as well. Chisel set done.

Have another 70$ I haven't figured out what I'm gonna spend it on.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Picking up my mom. Haven't done Christmas yet, but I'll post soon.


----------



## woodcox

Merry Christmas fellas! Almost a foot of fresh powder fell here in the valleys made for a nice white holiday. Seems like more snow so far this year than all of the last. We most definitely need it around these parts. Nice to stay put and relax rather than make the rounds this holiday. Looks like you guys are all having a good time as well. I got gc's to woodcraft and LV but haven't decided on anything that I need yet. Although, my maroon #5 might get replaced for the woodriver equivalent. I picked out a 4oz warrington from amazon that looks pretty cheap and poorly made. Unsure of a quality maker that should replace it. I like the size for what I need it for but would like a better one than this.

My favorite gift so far…









About Thomas Dennis, a sixteenth century English immigrant joiner's life and work in the new world. Good read so far and has great insight to culture there at the time.

Have a good holiday with your families and keep safe for those traveling.


----------



## ToddJB

The Mrs got me a picture of a super rad 1920's pencil sharpener. Just a picture cause it's still in the mail.

Fridge, if your looking to get rid of any of your 750s now let me know.


----------



## ToddJB

Then there was this:










Obligatory jammy Christmas tree pic.


----------



## jmartel

My gifts this year were all gift cards. 2 to Craftsmanstudio.com (already spent), and 1 to REI.

Skiing wasn't as empty as I had hoped. Still fun though. First blue sky in like a week or two.


----------



## lateralus819

I got a 5" Knew concepts fret saw (didn't think she would actually get it Lol), a Gyocochu 372 razor saw.

I had asked for the Barron guides but she said I can order them myself.


----------



## bandit571

The ONE thing we didn't get this year…sofar..









From last Feb. 2015…..and it can stay away, too…









Actually saw the sun for awhile, today….mid 50s too….


----------



## jmartel




----------



## TheFridge

Todd, If I had any I would. I've been using my LN 1/2 along with a 1/4, 3/4, & 1-1/2 marples chisels. They look ugly but they were made in Sheffield and it's good steel. You're welcome to them if you need them.


----------



## ToddJB

Need, no I don't need. Just working on completing a set. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## TheFridge

No prob. Any particular sizes you looking for? I'll keep an eye out on the bay.


----------



## racerglen

JMart I'd wondered when you said the slopes wouldn't be busy, our ski hills are jammed through the holidays, right until the kids are back in school, a zoo.
My haul was a mini..the tiny Lee Valley cabnet scraper and their reproduction Preston spoke shave. Almost the whole fam damley was in.
-13 C or about 10' F this morning with that big full moon hanging up there clear as a bell .,.
Off to pick up my youngest boy at 4am for an airport run, he's heading back to work in the wilds of northern Alberta.. Go figure..it's only -8 C there this morning. lol..


----------



## Buckethead

Merry belated Christmas, everyone.

I've not done any woodworking in some time. Been traveling for work, which is Teh suxor. I haven't even taken the time to drop in here. It brings a nice feeling of peace to look at your wood, and watch what you do with it. (And what you do to each other)

Good times. I heart u all.


----------



## racerglen

Nice to hear from you Bucket, merry holidays to you as well and a heart as well..

Update on previous post.. dropped the boy at the airport, an hour round trip..usually it's a minimum 45 min to an hour each way..Hardly any traffic, caught 2 lights outbound one back..I'm happy, now for that 2nd cup of coffee !


----------



## Tugboater78

Pic of my goodies this evening or tomorrow morn? Been running crazy since 3pm christmas eve day, headin 2 hrs away to what i THINK is our last stop on the tour..

Do know ill be picking up ridgid spindle sander soon..

Also set up for some production work for shop cabinet storage, when it slows down a bit. Back to work on thursday though.


----------



## putty

My wife must think I need to sharpen my game!
80 & 180 grit CBN wheels and a DMT system.


----------



## ToddJB

Woah. Jealous of those wheels, Putty.


----------



## terryR

Lots of cool stuff!

After ONE session with the LN honing guide, I'm ready to give away my Veritas and Kell. Sharpened my 18 last night using the guide and my new stone holders…only took minutes! the way it should!

The LN guide has milled triangular slots on the inner sides of the tool which grab the iron extremely securely! No over tightening of thumbscrew needed. No slop in any direction. The iron feels welded to the guide. I didn't like the looks of one single roller wheel behind the iron, but no tipping from side to side whatsoever in use!

Nicely designed. And built to the expected level of finish. Worth the wait, and the price IMO since we sharpen scores of tools with it. I mean, a $200 plane is just a door stop without a sharp iron!!!


----------



## terryR

damn, Todd, I almost thought to myself just now, "those 2kids sure are cute."


----------



## Mosquito

> My wife must think I need to sharpen my game!
> 80 & 180 grit CBN wheels and a DMT system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - putty


I'd be interested to hear how you like those wheels. I've been thinking about getting one


----------



## putty

I'll get them mounted later today. I confused about what I can use them with, some say only HSS steel, others say you can also use them for plane irons and chisels.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice haul putty

Just ordered knew concepts 5" fret saw and LN 1/2" fishtail. Have another 55$ burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Fridge. Those fret saws are tempting.

Blackstone's are have a post Christmas Pat Benatar on Pandora kinda morning.


----------



## TheFridge

Well. I turned a favor into 260$ on top of Christmas. Turned 100$ from a gift card into cash and replaced the blown up electrical meter and wiring of my cousins in laws for free. Old fella gave me 160$ for my trouble on Christmas Eve morning. I'd have been fine with nothing but I saved him 400$ so he felt generous. Now i get to buy a fret saw instead of whacking to it. Good times.

Todd, sounds like yall are running with the shadows of the night.


----------



## chrisstef

Saturday after xmas brunch is done. House is trashed, im full again and im retiring to the recliner. For two days.


----------



## TheFridge

If that was a recline-a-potty, you'd never have to leave it.


----------



## Mosquito

Progress in the shop! And more than just installing a bunch of otherwise empty outlet boxes on the walls.










Got 3 of the first 4 recessed lights installed. These will be secondary lighting, for when I'm not necessarily working on something. Shop clean up, reorganizing, etc. I got a bunch of GE BR30 LED bulbs for $2.99 a piece recently, so that's what I'm using. I'll be getting different lights that'll go up once I get drywall and insulation up


----------



## ksSlim

Merry belated Christmas Mos.
Looks like progress is being made.

--
I was told, "keep your eye on the course", "your nose to the grindstone", and "your hand on the tiller".
And, my smart A$$ reply was, "how do I get anything done while in that position".
Answer, Don't stand in that position very long.

Congrats on your move. I wish you the best and yours.

PS any leads to 45, 46 ,48, 55 parts?

Have a prospers New Year.
slim


----------



## terryR

Mos, you should consider filming your effort for "What's in my Shop?" We will love to see the progress, but YOU will really enjoy the videos later!

Major envy over an empty shop! No envy whatsoever on re-filling it…


----------



## terryR

Finished a small bowl yesterday from spalted Chinese Poplar.










It's the first of many which was turned from 2 chunks of wood that sat in our driveway for at least 2years.

Started out like this…










...then rough turned round in May, but left about 1" thick to speed drying. Have a pile of 25-35 in que now nearly dry.


----------



## 489tad

Terry that bowl is sweet!

Stef is that Hot Wheels? I love hot wheels.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Mos.

Terry, that bowl is stunning.


----------



## chrisstef

Killer bowl terry. Really awesome youve got a pile more coming too.

Yea Dan. Hot wheel ultimate garage. Lil buddy is about some hot wheels. My mom has squirreled away a whole pile of me and my brothers old cars too. We got more than we can handle lol.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, you should consider filming your effort for "What s in my Shop?" We will love to see the progress, but YOU will really enjoy the videos later!
> 
> Major envy over an empty shop! No envy whatsoever on re-filling it…
> 
> - terryR


I will be shooting some video for updates, but haven't got any yet. I took the opportunity to get those 3 up and wired in yesterday while the wife and in-laws were out seeing a movie. Wanted to get as much done as quickly as I could, which usually means not shooting video lol Going to busy for the next 3 weekends, so gotta sneak it in where I can lol



> Merry belated Christmas Mos.
> Looks like progress is being made.
> 
> --
> I was told, "keep your eye on the course", "your nose to the grindstone", and "your hand on the tiller".
> And, my smart A$$ reply was, "how do I get anything done while in that position".
> Answer, Don t stand in that position very long.
> 
> Congrats on your move. I wish you the best and yours.
> 
> PS any leads to 45, 46 ,48, 55 parts?
> 
> Have a prospers New Year.
> slim
> 
> - ksSlim


Thanks, you too! What sorts of parts were you looking for? I've got a few #45 parts, but that's about it at this juncture


----------



## Mosquito

I like that bowl Terry! I've always found turning to be quite interesting to watch


----------



## duckmilk

> I ll be getting different lights that ll go up once I get drywall and insulation up
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos, what is your choice for the other lights? In our big shop and horse barn, we put up those high bay light fixtures which are very efficient and put out a ton of light…but, too much light for my small woodworking shop. So, I am trying to think of another option besides 8' fluorescents.

Nice looking bowl Terry.

Putty, I haven't seen those wheels before. More info please.


----------



## Mosquito

I had two 4' LED strip lights above my bench in the rental and they were nice, but the clear lenses over the LEDs allowed the individual LEDs to reflect off things like plane or chisel irons I was trying to look at. The clear lense also refracted weird too, leaving sort of lighter stripes on the floor (didn't notice until I had them in the new shop). I bought two of the same, with frosted lenses to try, and I like the light a lot more
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301637626735

That's what I'm planning on using for actual working light, as I prefer the 5000k color over 2700k (what my BR30 LED bulbs are for the can lights) Idea being that if we move, these will be easy to take with as well (I'll be wiring 4 outlets in the ceiling to a switch).

Same seller also has quite a few other options for colors and wattage, etc. Also connecting wires to connect multiple lights together in varying lengths, and standard power plug cords too (either switched or non-switched)


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Mos, however I am confused by this:

•Input Voltage: 85-265v (Universal)

Does this mean it will run on 110v or 220v?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive seen commercial lighting run on 277v duck. Theyll homerun em allllll together.


----------



## putty

*Putty, I haven't seen those wheels before. More info please.*

Duck, CBN is cubic boron nitrate, a man made crystal second in hardness next to diamond. It is electroplated to a machined and balanced wheel. The wheels run true with no wobble or run out. They never have to be dressed or trued. They will always be the same size because of no dressing needed.

Mine are 1.5" x 8" with a 1/4" radius on each side. My wife got them from wood turners wonders. They are mainly for HSS steel, I'm a little confused if I can use them for plane irons and chisels, some say yes and some say no. They say if you can cut the steel with a file do not use the wheel. I'm not about to take a file to my chisels or irons to find out!!

I have a Rikon slow speed grinder, the guards will not fit with these wheels, that is not an issue because these wheels will not fracture and explode like regular grinding wheels.
They run very cool, will not overheat what you are grinding.


----------



## 7Footer

Merry late Christmas fellas!!!

2×4 candle - awesome!

Terry, omg that bowl is a beaut.

Tug - that mario bros cup is so funny… isn't it Jay bates that has one of those?

Congrats you guys on all the new tools for our lj viewing pleasures!

Putty those wheels are so dope!

I made one last minute gift the other night, my cousin has been wanting me to build her something for a long time so I gave in. Super easy project that I literally finished overnight. Would be fun to batch a bunch of these out. The opener says #beer… I was worried the magnets wouldn't be quite strong enough but I tested it, and it went 20/20, not a single drop!









Man I'm spoiled. I see what you guys mean about the Jorgy's now, those two 48"ers are fuggin beefcakes compared to the Revo Jr's, but I still think the Revo Jr's have a lot of hold power, and I'm pretty stoked I dont have to build a shop stool. Now I've got parallel clamps for dayz, a biscuit joiner, a dremel and a few other little things. The 608 is just for effect.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Interested in your thoughts on that shop apron, 7! I haven't gone there yet, not certain I want to, but that one with the non-neck strapping looks comfortable. And congrats on the haul, wow!


----------



## putty

Nice 7, show a pic of the stool. (sitting stool)

I'm with you on the apron Smitty, My dad gave me one and I can't bring myself to wear it


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul 7!

I find the shop apron is good on extended joinery days. Im usually in a hoody and mines a pain to get on over and around a hood so i dont wear it a ton.


----------



## 7Footer

Will have to report back once I use it a bit more, but I wore it for a couple of hours yesterday and liked it, it's definitely comfortable. Looking at it I was afraid it was going to be way too short, especially with my giant status, but actually it didn't bother me at all.. Looking forward to wearing it when I use the lathe though… Plus I have a hard time not making a mess of things no matter how hard I try, like Tug I'm always getting crap on my clothes, and I'm constantly losing pencils, tape measures, any small tool really… Here is the link if you guys want to be cool like me. ;-)

edit:
Stool sample









Double edit:
Toddskins - didnt you say the other day you have the Nova G3? I see this whole kit is on sale for $149, like half off… But it says it's for mini and midi lathes… How small is a mini lathe? Is a normal 3' lathe too much for this little guy?
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/150699/nova-g3-chuck-package.aspx


----------



## Mosquito

I could see a shop apron if I get a lathe up and running, as they seem like they can get messy, and you're right in the line of fire sometimes…


----------



## duckmilk

Those look cool Putty.

Nice haul 7'.

Thanks Mos, I'm looking for something for the whole shop lighting and those lights may work. Not sure how many I'll need for a 17×32 shop. The old shop was about the same footprint and I used four 8' double fluorescents, so I may go with the equivalent but maybe 20W 4000K instead of 24W 5000K.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff 7. I only got a $5 quicktrip gift card. Hopin' I can 'ford a big wiener and a pop.


----------



## JayT

> Good stuff 7. I only got a $5 quicktrip gift card. Hopin' I can 'ford a big wiener and a pop.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


'stef will be all over that offer. I hear he likes a quick pop, but you won't get a big weiner.


----------



## woodcox

7, that is a steal if everything pictured for 150 bones. I have the same chuck and it is more than adequate for what I do with it. Just know your head thread size for the proper insert adapter required separately.


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye 7 the cup is the same aswhat Jay Bates has. We were watching video with him drinking from it one day and apparently i said " i want one of those!". Fiance musta ordered me one after that. Several cups of coffee have be drank from it.

Yesterday i brought home gramps lathe, spent time today spraying down with fluid film and scrubbing off the surface rust. Everything seems to move well now, gotta make a stand for it and rewire the motor. I am missing a live center i think? Nothing but a threaded hollow shaft on the tailstock. Did find something that could be it. Will have to get pictures tomorrow if anyone can help me figure it out, shop is a wreck atm.

This monsoon we have going on has made it hard to get anything done efficiently. My carport is where my overflow from ongoing projects ends up and it has sprung about 8 leaks in the last couple days of near constant pouring rain.

Glad i am not at work atm, the river has got to be rolling…


----------



## bandit571

Shop Stool for the Dungeon Shop….









Found a hunk of walnut to shape…....since I have an Auburn Jack Plane in need of a new handle. Got it bandsawn to rough shape, and started to shape it down. Maybe in a day or two….I'll have the plane all rehabbed back up…


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone know what Monster High dolls are?

Well my fiances daughter now has 33 of them and now i have been asked to make something to store them in, with room for new acquisitions. There are literally hundreds of them…

Also a lego storage box..


----------



## woodcox

Ugh! My daughter just got two of those monster high dolls for Xmas. Think stripper barbies. I can measure them if you need overall dimensions bandit. 

















They come with stands to prop them up for display. One of them on their props would easily fit in a 11 3/4"tall x 3 1/4"wide x 3"deep opening.

Lol, I had to go find their stripper shoes for an accurate height measurement.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice haul, 7'.

Buy that set up. It's recommended for 12" swing or less. Killer deal.

Your front skirt looks nice.


----------



## bandit571

Needed a new handle, and a new wedge, but it might be almost done..









New handle is in Walnut..









Needs some more sanding. Old wedge was fairly beat up, so a Maple one was made up..









Ran a plane along the sole..









Until the straight edge says it is flat..









Got almost all day tomorrow to sharpen the iron, and tune the chipbreaker. Just a Jack plane…


----------



## Tugboater78

Woodcox , aye, i snagged a couple of the dolls and grabbed , roughly the same measurements.

I found what i think is the live center? 
i have other issues to address i think.









Oh well, i knew it wouldn't be simple. I think i can shim the headstock. I dont expect to do anything outstanding with this lathe, but if i can turn a few small things, i would be happy.


----------



## FancyShoes

I cant seem to get my shop organized. To much stuff and not enough wall space, i have 2 selves I can put up, but cant make room. It is pissing my off. And the loft in the garage is full of my landlords crap. And I cant complain about his stuff because I am only paying $450/month including utilities! How can I fit stuff in a 22'x24' garage?

The only thing I can possibly think of is relocating my ladders, I have ladders down one entire wall, hanging on the wall to make them easier to deal with. Clearing that wall of ladders will help. Maybe I should get some pics.


----------



## TheFridge

Pics Never hurt fancy

Duck, any voltage between the 2 listed.

I'd suggest T5HO fixtures. Most high bay lights today are being replaced by them. More light and better spread. Less wattage. And they come on after a decade or two and don't have to warm up or cool down.


----------



## jmartel

Fancy, I'll trade you for my 16×18 garage.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah thats what I was thinking, seems like a smokin deal. I was gonna wait and get an Axminster cuz when I grow up I wanna be like Red, but I don't think I can pass that deal up…

that cup is hilarious… sometimes jay tries too hard in his vids, his content is good but sometimes he just annoys the crap out of me for no good reason!

Stripper Barbies, lol… perfect description though. They kinda look like Stripe from the Gremlins.

Nice work Bandito, git sum!

Yeah Fancy, 22×24 is a good sized shop, maybe start with the layout tool on Grizzly's site


----------



## 7Footer

Sorry for these crappy pics, but you guys have any guesses on species here? I put a wanted ad on CL for lumber to build a bench and this girl contacted me, said her and her hubby have 500 board feet of true 4×4 beams all square and dry, from 8.5' - 13.5' in length. Says she wants $1 /board foot…. I need to talk to the husband just to make sure the wife isn't trying to sell his stash! Temping to buy the whole lot at that price though.

1st pic looks a bit like ash, maybe oak… 2nd one maybe doug fir? she said they have way more…


----------



## ToddJB

Getting some more French cleat storage taken care of.


----------



## FancyShoes

I have redwood lumber on the floor underneith the ladders, which is why I also have my work bench there.










Very back left shelf is my automotive tools and oils n fluids. Shelf to the right is for machine repair as well as the bench. The big heater looking thing is actually a theater spot light I am trying to sell, I thought I could restore it, then turn it i to a functional "industrial light" for a condo or something, but it just needs to go!










Ive got the sand blaster, delta filter and my red 4' metal break in the middle of the garage becUse there is no room for it along the walls









Everything at the front here is my HVAC tools and parts. And stuff put in front of that, stretches over to the door, i want to put hanging shelves there, above my torches and refrigerant tanks. 









Other half of the garage









This is the yard tools, my new $5 60 gallon aIr compresser that just needed capacitors for the motor  my full shelf and gun safe behind that. Empty currently. 









Landlords dry wall sheets across the back wall, which i have no place for it in the house, used to fix the house while he does the repairs. And his lower back machine which I use because it makes my lower back not hurt when I work it out. 
My canoe frame hanging from the ceiling! Finally got it out of me way earlier this fall.



















The last pic it that stupid light!


----------



## terryR

Todd, it looks huge! But I see cleats close together in the background…2 cleats for this? What goes in it?

Tug, that sux. Should work for some stuff, though. Can you wiggle the tailstock any on those rails? My Jet was misaligned from the factory, but I can twist the tail a few degrees and attempt to compensate on short pieces.

Enough with the rain already! minor flooding everywhere here.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fancyshoes- I think the first answer for you might be a shed. Try to get the non-woodworking related stuff outta there. Then, start organizing.

7- think that's the Nova deal Terry got way back. Too good to pass up. They didn't have any dealy-o's when I was in the market.

It's a blizzard here. First day of a week's staycation. We could take wagers on how many days til Heather wants me to go back to work?


----------



## johnstoneb

I picked up a Nova deal like that last year. Just too good not to take advantage of it. You will need to get an adapter to get from the chuck threads to 1X8 on the headstock. I actually have used it a few times already.

Tug
Is that headstock bolted on or cast with the bed. There should be a way of adjusting the headstock or tailstock to allign everything.


----------



## terryR

7-sorry I missed your question about the G3…so much here to read!

Grab that deal before they sell out! Doesn't really matter what size lathe you own for a chuck…the size of the wood placed in the chuck is important. G3 is awesome for stuff 3-7" in diameter. I use mine so frequently, and leave pieces in progress IN the chuck when off the lathe to improve re-centering, that I'm really considering another!

Important tip…buy multiple chucks from the same vendor so jaws are interchangeable!


----------



## chrisstef

I give it about 8 hours Red.


----------



## john2005

Fancy, what are all the ladders for? Looks like there is some overlap in them. I say if you don't use them as a profession, thin the heard, hang the rest from the ceiling. As far as having an automotive/metalworking/woodworking shop all in one, I suggest taking Frank Klaus's advice on the subject. He says that "Americans try so hard to be good at so many different things, that we aren't great at any of them". (loosely quoted from memory) When I first read that I was put off and offended cause he was talking about me. Since then I have spent a lot of time deciding what I want to do and cutting things out. Quit some sports I really enjoyed. Sold some tools I really loved having and worked hard to get. Focusing more and more on the things that I want to be good at. My shop used to look like yours. Now it is very much a woodworking shop. I have kept my welder, but have entertained selling it. But it was hard to sell the plasma cutter (barely used) or the oxy torch that I used all the time for metalworking. Most of my automotive tools have gone too. I started my carreer as a mechanic and so there was a lot. I have kept some basics so that I can do some repairs at home, but if a big repair comes up, I farm it out. I don't have time to be good at that anymore. So I spend my time getting better at what I love and using that to make the money. Still not great, but getting there. For what its worth, I my shop is 24×24. I used to have a hard time moving around in there. Now I park the wifes car in there and it doesn't slow me down unless I am doing a big project that demands the floor space. We are both happier. Hope that helps.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I give it about 8 hours Red.
> 
> - chrisstef


The ice cold truth is that I already hurt her feelers.

She can't kick me out to the shed anymore. Don't have one. I'll be in my shop. This song playing….

Green & Dumb


----------



## summerfi

Fancyshoes - +1 to a storage shed, then a yard sale, then some more shelving. John's advise is good too.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 to John's advice, and Red's if you have the code and space to do it. But a shed is like another flat surface…it won't be long before it's overflowing too. It just moves the problem temporarily and all of a sudden BOTH places will be overwhelmed. What John learned is something we've all pretty much gone through or will go through. There's discipline involved.

A friend of mine had a similar problem with an oversize office area full of odds and ends and a lot of computer equipment. One day I showed up and it was all outside and the room was bare. Chairs, desks briefcases, full file cabinets, computers…everything. I expressed concern that it was about to rain and rain hard and asked if he needed help putting it back before the rain. "Naw", he said. "That's the reason it's out there 'cause only the stuff that survives the rain goes back in." !!! What a concept. Wish I'd thought of that. The "rain sort" was pretty effective I guess, because not much went back in.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Iused to have an 8×10, then a 20×8, now have a 8×20 and a 12×16 both are full..

Gonna be adding a few more space eating tools too..

The headstock on the lathe looks like i can shim it up, need to go buy a Mountain Dew in a can though. Still dodging rain.. woke up and it wasnt raining, i got excited, for nothing. Once i got ready to go mess around outside, it starts pouring again.


----------



## JayT

> Sorry for these crappy pics, but you guys have any guesses on species here? I put a wanted ad on CL for lumber to build a bench and this girl contacted me, said her and her hubby have 500 board feet of true 4×4 beams all square and dry, from 8.5 - 13.5 in length. Says she wants $1 /board foot…. I need to talk to the husband just to make sure the wife isn t trying to sell his stash! Temping to buy the whole lot at that price though.
> 
> 1st pic looks a bit like ash, maybe oak… 2nd one maybe doug fir? she said they have way more…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 7Footer


I'd be shocked if any of that is hardwood, 7. Horrid pics make it tough to tell but the little grain I see looks more like softwood (spruce, pine, doug fir, etc) than ash or oak. The one in the front of the first pic could even be pressure treated.

No reason softwood won't make a great bench and using 4×4's would cut out a lot of glue joints, I just wouldn't get hopes up about scoring some cheap hardwood (easy, stef). The price is decent, though and if any of the older pieces in the 2nd pic are old growth with nice tight rings, then that'd be a great bonus. I'd probably go in offering more like $1 per linear foot, however


----------



## CB_Cohick

I'm with Jay ^, those posts look a lot like cedar from big blue to me.


----------



## Tim457

Very interesting post John. What improved your happiness the most? I have a huge number of interests and so I'm not really good at any one thing just like the quote. Sometimes I wish I was really really good at something, but I wonder if I would be happier if I focused on one thing long enough to become that good at it. As it is now I enjoy a wide variety of things and have fun with each of them. I think I might like that better than giving most of them up to focus on one.

7 looks like fir to my untrained eye and the top beam in the second picture looks to have black mold.

Lots of other good stuff going on here.


----------



## 489tad

Freezing rain today.


----------



## Tim457

Oh and on the workbench wood topic, I have a chance to get two 8' 8×8 hand hewn beams for a good price. I want some dry beams for making a workbench but I think I would feel bad if I lost all the hand hewn surfaces from flattening the top, joining them together, etc. What do you guys think? Is it better to use them for a workbench and lose the hand hewn surfaces or let them sell for decoration?


----------



## duckmilk

7', the front board in the first pic looks to have a stamp on it which leads me to think it came from a lumberyard. Regardless, inexpensive lumber makes good benches too.

Thanks for the link to the Grizzly shop layout planner. I had used it for my first shop plan, but had totally forgotten about it. Will be needing it soon I hope, though progress on my new shop is still painfully slow. Not going to show any pics cause you guys wouldn't be able to discern any difference from previous pics.


----------



## jmartel

Would getting a chuck primarily allow turning bowls and such? I was planning on turning between centers for a while, but might take advantage of the sale on the Nova chuck. Kinda tapped out on money for a bit though.


----------



## FancyShoes

Ladders are for my HVAC work, Mechanics tools are just my normal set of wrenches and handtools, plus a few pullers and stuff that I got, cant sell them because I use them to fix my cars when they break because I cant afford to pay people to fix my stuff. MY hvac helps me make money, and so that cant be sold, and all the other stuff I have been collecting is to help me make money on the side repairing old wood working machines as well.

downsizing my life really doesnt make sense to me seeing that I need all my tools, my house is emply but I cant store anything inside because the land lord is fixing the house. I think I just have to pile everything on to shelves and ovr flow them to have room on the floor for machines.

I justnow got the thought that I can build hanging shelves from the rafters. above a couple places which will give me more space for stuff! See talking out loud about issues helps to find ideas to fix therm!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Pez - ima teach you how to make internet burns without opening up too much of your closet side. After the holidays school will be in session. Bring your trapper keeper. Chino's too." - Stef, amazing.

p226 JayT? Caliber? Do tell? I wants!

That is a nice Hammer Red! Tell me more?

I dig your angle John.


----------



## putty

I have that Nova G3 chuck and I use it all the time, I haven't turned any bowls yet but I chuck up square turning blanks in it, it grips them between the jaws and holds great. On some pieces I don't even use the tail stock.

I just use the stock jaws, I would love to have another with a set of smaller jaws. My next purchase though will be a set of collet chucks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, and thanks for all the holiday pictures to look through guys!


----------



## JayT

> p226 JayT? Caliber? Do tell? I wants!
> 
> - AnthonyReed


P226 Elite SAO, only comes in 9mm. I'm going to trick it out a bit for playing games at the gun club. They do fun matches every week and I wanted a toy to use for those. Thought long and hard about getting a Legion series SAO, but decided the price difference wasn't worth it when I'm going to negate some of the upgrades in order to make it a match gun.

When Sig comes out with the Legion version of the P227, however, I'll probably be making another trip to the store. 

Too bad you're in Commiefornia, where they think that the 11th bullet in a magazine will kill you before the first ten do.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Would getting a chuck primarily allow turning bowls and such? I was planning on turning between centers for a while, but might take advantage of the sale on the Nova chuck. Kinda tapped out on money for a bit though.
> 
> - jmartel


Chucks aren't just for bowls. There are some things, like those barron mallet handles, that start between centers, then you move to a chuck so you can polish/finish the end.

That said, you can do a lot of chuck without a chuck….but eventually you'll want a good one.

Got some tickets to the ISU bball game Wednesday. Stoked. Haven't been to a good D1 game in over a decade.


----------



## chrisstef

Nothin better than a good college hoops game Red. Who they playin?

I want to try and get my little man to a UConn game sometime this season. See if it will hold his attention for 2 hours. Kid's got the attention span of a squirrel. Wonder where he got that from?


----------



## jmartel

> Chucks aren t just for bowls. There are some things, like those barron mallet handles, that start between centers, then you move to a chuck so you can polish/finish the end.
> 
> That said, you can do a lot of chuck without a chuck….but eventually you ll want a good one.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I figured it would be used more than just for bowls and such. More of trying to figure out if it's something I should buy before the next sale runs around or not. Was also looking at the economy chuck that Penn State industries sells, but they're out of stock right now.


----------



## Slyy

Hope all you chums had a Merry Christmas and an upcoming fabulous New Year! Been working out in the shop during the break trying to forget about school for a while.

Did pick up this bad boy today








Just missed out on his Bandsaw brother dangit 









Came with original HSS Craftsman tools, motor and original stand as well.

Quite a bit bigger ther than the Dunlap/Craftsman from the 30's I've got so should help do some bigger jobs.


----------



## TheFridge

> Nothin better than a good college hoops game Red. Who they playin?
> 
> I want to try and get my little man to a UConn game sometime this season. See if it will hold his attention for 2 hours. Kid s got the attention span of a squirrel. Wonder where he got that from?
> 
> - chrisstef


Omg! What just flew by the window! What was I saying?

Jmart, I turn a tenon and then put it in a 5/8 drill chuck and part it after finishing . I wish I had a bigger one but that's the story of my life.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I hope everyone had a great Christmas. I tried posting a couple items on Christmas day but I guess it didn't post. I got a Wolverine sharpening system and a 180gt CBN wheel.










The kids and grandchild fell ill with colds, so there is still gifts under the tree. Don't know when they will make it over, but they are on the mend and should see them before the week is over.

I bought myself a Christmas gift. Something for my health










Best of all, I got my wife a pasta maker










Mmmmm good!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on your gifts Paul Shrewd gift giving display.


----------



## Slyy

Paul the air filter will be a great addition, no doubt. Better air = better health = longer time with the hobby. The pasta maker is also a major win, heckuva lotta fun.


----------



## chrisstef

Paul. Ill bring the sauce. Homemade linguine gives me movement.


----------



## ToddJB

Hole making holder holding hole makers










Still need to get some hooks to hang the 8"er


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, I never requested hooks for my weiner. Folded in half.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm a big fan, Fridge. The I usually go with a big river tri-hook. The rustier the better


----------



## TheFridge

You motorboating son of a bitch you


----------



## summerfi

Todd, that is sweet. Maybe even calendar material.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Bob. When I get the 8" hung and I get it in its permanent spot I'll take another pic.


----------



## john2005

> Very interesting post John. What improved your happiness the most? I have a huge number of interests and so I m not really good at any one thing just like the quote. Sometimes I wish I was really really good at something, but I wonder if I would be happier if I focused on one thing long enough to become that good at it. As it is now I enjoy a wide variety of things and have fun with each of them. I think I might like that better than giving most of them up to focus on one.
> 
> - Tim


Thats a hard question to answer. It was a slow process. One that I started about 4-5 years ago and have just kept working towards. I started with deciding which of the things I liked to do I would continue with. I was playing soccer, (indoor and out door) shooting trap, playing softball, mountain biking, backpacking and hunting as physical activities. For hobbies, I was doing remodels, working on cars, working with metal and doing steel fabrication, woodworking, shooting, trying to be a husband and for the last few years, trying to be a father. 
I cut my physical activities back to just backbacking, hunting and biking. I really enjoyed the other sports and had a lot of fun with a lot of people, but it is so much more freeing to be focused on the biking and just pop in and say hi at the soccer/softball games without a high level of performance expected of me. 
For hobbies, I chose woodworking and remodels. Idealy it should just be one thing, but as a home owner, the remodel thing is a necessity plus it allows me to spend time with friends who need the help. I value that time so that isn't so much about being good, as it is the socialization. Plus the tools cross over into the woodworking world.
That is the other thing. The more you are trying to do, the less you have to spend on the toys. And thats just rediculous! The toys are fun!
Hope that helps to some degree. I am still a work in progress, but am more focused and have a better vision of where I am headed all the time.


----------



## duckmilk

Well said. Much happiness for the new year John


----------



## duckmilk

Nice hole making holders Todd.

Red's got some nice toys coming from Bob.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, where do you store the holes? Would a set of egg-crate drawers work?

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Toddles that hole maker setup is something to be envied for sure. Pretty classy choice on the visible edges of the scrap wood, your shop's got some strong Kung-fu.

That Craftsman Lathe prior to restoration:









Oh and question Todd: is that gonna be the "go-to" hole making equipment with extras around the shop or are you trying to keep to just a specific set/number of tools for the job?
I ask too cuz when I started down this road I saw myself having what I needed and using other restos to fund further work. Now I find it incredibly difficult to avoid the collector bug and a glut of tools.


----------



## summerfi

Jake, just give up and accept the fact you're becoming a collector. It makes it easier.


----------



## walden

John:

It's great to hear about your progress towards happiness. I'm in the same situation. I have spent the last nine years working in that direction. My physical activities are: hiking/backpacking, road biking, and yoga. When the snow gets deep, hiking turns into snowshoeing. Hobbies are camping and woodworking. I noticed I can buy much better gear with fewer hobbies and activities.

I also pared down the gear I own for each one. For woodworking, I now own 1/3 of the tools I did when I started. I'm much better at using the tools I kept because I use then all the time.


----------



## woodcox

Did you make it into southern Utah for the holiday Walden?


----------



## walden

I did! It was great to see Canyonlands NP with snow.




























I also stopped by Hanging Lake in Colorado on the way back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I concur with Terry about the LN guide. I just wish he' quit being such a tease with the 51.

Promised review. 
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/6682


----------



## summerfi

Walden those pics are spectacular. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CL810

Great pics!


----------



## Tugboater78

<-->s a beauty!

jake that piece of equipment looks to be a fun restore


----------



## walden

Thanks Bob and CL. I also got to put my Winter hiking gear to the test. With wind chill, it was 5 below on the top of the canyon. I stayed warm, even with 30-50 MPH winds. And that was hiking for up to 3 hours at a time. The hot tub at the hotel never felt so good. It was worth it though.


----------



## walden

.


----------



## Tugboater78

> s a beauty!
> 
> jake that piece of equipment looks to be a fun restore
> 
> edit: wtf LJ where the rest of my post go?
> 
> oh well
> 
> todd she is a beauty..
> 
> - Tugboater78


----------



## Tugboater78

wth.. i give up


----------



## TheFridge

Tug, I have some SS slotted shim stock if that would help. .001 through 005 .010 .015 .020 .025. 2"x2" size I think.

Oh, and good evening


----------



## jmartel

Here's the guitar stand I was working on.


----------



## woodcox

Great pics Walden! I miss the red rocks. We are going to try and drag our camp down there this next year.


----------



## terryR

51 is still in it's crate.


----------



## danielsheppard

My shop is usually a huge mess and I only tidy it up when I get sick of looking at all the clutter. It usually takes me about 2 or 3 months


----------



## chrisstef

Amazing pics Walden. I need to drag my butt out west. Aint nothing like that here on the east coast.

Caught our first dose of winter this morning. Slopfest. Snow, sleet, rain and lots of spin outs on the highway.

D-Shep - you'll fit in. You sound like a solid 90%er.


----------



## john2005

> 51 is still in it s crate.
> 
> - terryR


I think he it either "didn't happen", or your becoming more of a collector than you let on. 

Nice pics Walden. I do miss the snow shoeing.


----------



## terryR

Love the snow photos, guys. From a distance! LOL. NOT looking forward to driving on the stuff…but hope I'm learning next winter…

Another bowl thingy…Cherry carved with dremel and dyed black. The lid has a coco pull, but I think this one looks better sans lid.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> 51 is still in it s crate.
> 
> - terryR


Still in its crate! Still in its [email protected]#$ I would've gnashed a hole in the crate with my teeth by now!


----------



## terryR

OK, I took it out of the crate for 48 hours to enjoy the beauty.
Been stormy here the past week, so I didn't even try to transport it to my shop.
Now, it's in the crate again; in the living room…

I've been busy with pregnant pig watch, and trying to get a dado stack under control. 4 new piglets this AM, and dadoes now being made!


----------



## jmartel

> Still in its crate! Still in its [email protected]#$ I would ve gnashed a hole in the crate with my teeth by now!
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


And ground it's bones to make your bread and whatever else Ogres do?

Well done, Terry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love your sense of aesthetic Todd.

That is going to be slick Jakers, keep us posted as you are able please.

Fantastic photos Walden, thanks. That is ridiculous cold you play in. How do you get your yoga on; do you have a studio near your home or is it self guided?

Well done JStrum. It came out beautifully.

Stay safe Stef.

Damn Terry, your bowl creations are out of sight.

Thank you for the review Red!!

Pez is a power bottom with an affinity for the smell of latex.


----------



## jmartel

> Damn Terry, your *bowel *creations are out of sight.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Gross, dude.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I've been labeled worse.


----------



## walden

> Fantastic photos Walden, thanks. That is ridiculous cold you play in. How do you get your yoga on; do you have a studio near your home or is it self guided?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Thanks. There is a studio in town.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do you attend on a schedule or is it catch as catch can?


----------



## bearkatwood

Go Oregon!! Nice touch with the magnets.


----------



## walden

> Do you attend on a schedule or is it catch as catch can?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Right now I'm on a schedule, but once I start working full time again, it will be whenever I can get in there.


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, that bowl sure does look classic. The form pleases me and the carving adds even more interest. I tend to think in terms of more formal carving, but "randomness" is good. Cherry, huh? I've got lots of cherry…must…....resist. I'm trying to make some progress on a bonus room finish. It's only been four years…
DanK


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Dan. Funny how that piece doesn't please me so much!

Pics or it didn't happen…










3 girls and 1 boy piggie from earlier today. Now I can stop following around the momma and assessing her nipples 3 times daily!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi bacon! Cute little bacons.


----------



## chrisstef

Lunch time must be pretty odd at your wife's workplace Terry ^.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Terry, If there's a runt with small marbles….name it "Fridge."

Still purtendin like I know what I'm doin….









Quit droolin on my guns Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Guns? All I see is a poor supercuts attempt at a fade. Dude just get outta the army that gave you that high and tight haircut? Or was he a retired statey?

Lol. Love ya big red.

Nice chairs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those chairs are coming along wonderfully; thanks for sharing the progress.

Being stationed behind a desk has a way of diminishing guns if proper diligence is not paid, be aware. Stef drools regardless, bless his heart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

[email protected]


----------



## jmartel

Nice chairs, Red. I was wondering what you had decided on for the arms. Hopefully the drawings I posted helped a bit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yessir, Jresearch. Pics got some ideas rolling. Should have the armrests done by tomorrow. Then….final sanding…

Lawlz Stef. I think there's only one barber in this county. You get what you get…and you don't throw a fit. My mug and scalp has so many scars, it doesn't matter what he does.

"If the woman don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy." Sage advice from Red Green. That's the reason I doubled up on shop class.


----------



## summerfi

When I have wood delivered, I have WOOD delivered. Mostly maple and elm and a couple others. John, are you seeing this? We have work to do man.


----------



## putty

Whoa Bob,

do you saw in the winter or wait until spring?


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today. The Boss' Birthday Lunch was the first stop….then drop her off at Wall E World whilst I go rust hunting….might have found a couple of goodies…









A Union No.5c ($12) and a Stanley No. 90 ($22).....Talked the price down a bit on the 90…had a crack









Iron has a patent date, casting has a "B". Soooo, just what is a No. 90 used for?
Cute little devil, though..









Saw a lot of other goodies, but…when you are on a budget…..


----------



## bandit571

Push!!!


----------



## summerfi

I'll wait till the weather warms up. The logs are frozen, and the sawmill uses water lubrication which doesn't work well in winter.


----------



## ShaneA

90, 92 and 93 were rabbet or shoulder planes. For cleaning up tenons and shoulders. I think 90 was the smallest and 93 the largest. Not sure they had a 91…but I didn't bother to confirm via the webz either.


----------



## ShaneA

Bob what is going on with the one 2nd from the right on the closest row? Looks like it has two Vs? WTF? That should make some wild grain.


----------



## 7Footer

Awesome pile there Bob!

Jake that is a cool looking old lathe…

Toddwick, that hole maker holder is a dime piece, love it.

Guitar stand turned out great Jhummer

Chairs are pimpin red, even with the military special high n tight!

Got a nice chunk of my shop fairly organized yesterday, including a bunch of drawers full of hardware and stuff.. bout to get down on some shop time right now!

Whipped together a quick n dirty clamp wall


----------



## summerfi

That one puzzled me too Shane until I looked closer. The end furthest from the camera has a catface (from old damage) that makes it look like a fork.


----------



## jmartel

That's a lot of saw handles, Bob. Do I spy 2 walnut trees?


----------



## summerfi

I don't think there's any walnut, Jeff, but I sure wish there was.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Bob. That's a few sticks.

That clamps rack is growing, 7.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hoping to be able to pull this out of gramps shop before it disappears elsewhere…









Been doing dados with my insert.. finally got around to making one for the dados.. need to make a zero clearance for this saw as well









Motor attached to the lathe..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob, you got a tree service giving you some of their logs? I always wanted to do a setup like that with my broski, but we've never lived in the same state since high school. Oh well.

I've yet to even make a lumber run since the move. Might have to remedy that.


----------



## walden

Wow Bob. That's amazing!

Cool stove Tug!


----------



## chrisstef

Dont know that ive seen a 90 before. Nice pull bandit.

Rack it up nice like 7.

You live the life Bob. If lumber and spring steel were playmates you'd be Hef.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I m with Jay ^, those posts look a lot like cedar from big blue to me.
> 
> - CB_Cohick


The one in the front is stamped "heat treated". It's really crappy grade lumber we use to build temporary waste pallets or to nail as blocking on tractor trailer floors.


----------



## Pezking7p

I tried to catch up but you bastards are fast.

Bob, I'm glad to see that even at your age you can still get wood.

Red, did you get kicked to the dog house yet?

I had a 100% all tool Christmas. Highlights are a veritas beam compass, a drill guide, a LN #5, and a pm-V11 chisel. I guess I was a good boy. I've been pretty sick since Sunday though so I haven't been able to get any pics yet.

I learned to love latex while working my way through college.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, did you get kicked to the dog house yet?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Not yet. I've been hiding at walmart, the local buffet, and my shop. Gotta get some more heat out there though. 40ish degrees at best. Frost on my scrapers. That's just too cold…even with all the testosterone pulsing through these veins.


----------



## summerfi

> Bob, you got a tree service giving you some of their logs?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yeah, they take the nicer logs to saw on their own mill, and then give away the crappy stuff for firewood. It's fine for my size mill though. If I haul it myself on my trailer it's free. This time of year (snow & ice) I didn't feel like messing with the trailer so I paid them to deliver. I'm hoping some of the maple will have figure.


----------



## summerfi

>


He needs more heat, he says. Haven't they heard of flannel in Ioway? LOL


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I agree with Bob, Red is a weeny, My shop is… about whatever it is outside, which has been in the 20's lol

I kid, of course. I alternate between 2 pairs of gloves that warm up by a space heater while working in/on the new shop to keep my hands warm :-D (and wear a jacket and hat)


----------



## CL810

Red, gotta say, sounds like you've been kicked out. :-0



> I ve been hiding at walmart, the local buffet, and my shop.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## TheFridge

It finally got into the 50s yesterday. Had been in the 80s. I think I have frostbite of the testes.


----------



## Pezking7p

One day I'll have a real insulated shop with full heat/ac. It will include a fridge, coffee maker, tv, and a bed.

Wait, isn't that walden a house?


----------



## walden

> One day I ll have a real insulated shop with full heat/ac. It will include a fridge, coffee maker, tv, and a bed.
> 
> Wait, isn t that walden a house?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Hahaha! Yep, but without the AC - its not needed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #94 is the largest Stanley shoulder plane. Nice #90, Bandit! Nice potbelly, Tug!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob, I've got some flannels, but thems my purdy shirts. Gotta save those for work.

Andy, not kicked out yet. I just know how to keep the peace….and spark the romance.


----------



## Slyy

OMG Bob, you don't mess around. Balls to the walls as they say.

If you have any friends from Iceland, don't think that the skull shaped candy is okay to eat. This absolutley tastes like the saltiest piece of black licorice with strong ammonia windex at its center.


----------



## TheFridge

Think I need to move a moxon build up on the list of priorities.


----------



## chrisstef

Looking like a saw till to me Fridge. Tails look a nice.


----------



## chrisstef

This has got me crying …


----------



## jmartel

Brisk ride this morning. Left the gym earlier and the bike had a nice coating of frost on it. I think it was 29 degrees out?

Also, apparently CraftsmanStudio lied when they said on the website there was 1 LN Rabbeting block left. Looks like I won't get it until the end of January since it's backordered. Bummer.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahahaahaha, that is great Stef… I can't even read it normal, have to sing it.

Yeah it's suppose to be get pretty cold here the next few days, jskeez… sucks about the b/o.


----------



## Pezking7p

We used to try and ride to work at least one day per month. That got pretty hard in Iowa. There would always be one day in Jan-Feb that you had to Ride in like 20 degree weather. Fricken brutal because I didn't have any cold weather gear at all, just a jacket, gloves, and boots. I would have killed for pants and a decent helmet and neck thinger.


----------



## chrisstef

Its impossible not to sing. I was giggling like a little girl this morning singing it to myself. They say that 3 of the 5 original members of GNR is going to play Coachella next year. No Izzy and no Adler.


----------



## jmartel

> We used to try and ride to work at least one day per month. That got pretty hard in Iowa. There would always be one day in Jan-Feb that you had to Ride in like 20 degree weather. Fricken brutal because I didn t have any cold weather gear at all, just a jacket, gloves, and boots. I would have killed for pants and a decent helmet and neck thinger.
> 
> - Pezking7p


The right gear definitely helps. I've got overpants with a thermal liner, heated jacket, heated gloves, and a balaclava. Still cold below 35 though. The difference is I don't have to layer up with the heated gear. My record so far was 10 degrees back in PA. Also, 35 and raining is worse than 30 and dry/clear.


----------



## Mosquito

pssh… 'cold weather gear' you just need the right stuff, we ride snowmobiles in much colder weather around here 

You know it's cold when the people you're riding with have a roll of duck tape in their 'gear' bag…


----------



## TheFridge

It's gonna fit behind the plane till and pull out like a drawer. Gonna nest all my go to stuff in it. My put a couple shallow drawers in the bottom


----------



## Mosquito

Pretty sweet fridge!


----------



## TheFridge

> pssh… cold weather gear you just need the right stuff, we ride snowmobiles in much colder weather around here
> 
> You know it s cold when the people you re riding with have a roll of duck tape in their gear bag…
> 
> - Mosquito


Don't check my bag. I'll hAve some condoms next to the duct tape.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This is gonna be one sweet dollhouse.


----------



## 489tad

Nice additions Fridge.

That's Axl? Holy crap.


----------



## Tugboater78

Reorganizing some of my lumber..










Thats all reclaimed 2x poplar, minimum 6' long..

Really need to get exterior sheathing on this part of my back building


----------



## racerglen

Jeeze Justin, even a roll of poly would help..nice view though ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

I saw a recent video of axl trying to do welcome to the jungle. It was pretty pathetic.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, axl missed his window of opportunity while he was effin around with Chinese democracy. Dude could have been banking it like Motley Crue for the last 10 years.


----------



## TheFridge

Yup.


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl










Shoulda just stuck with the booze and cocaine.


----------



## Tugboater78

Loaded on down, oak slab i glued up and didnt use for bench, few doors 2 old wooden 1 metal, some of my runover reclaimed flooring.










Reclaimed heartpine flooring, need to start using some of this but still got nails and such in it. Priorities right?

















Plywood osb storage










Construction lumber above










Lookin back at the open doorway, havent had chance to frame up and install a door, frackin weather and other things.

Tour of the addition i framed up this past spring…

Old tarps for walls, on the weather side

Oh glen i found some plastic and a couple half rotted pieces of ply layin around and covered the one wall.

Hoping with a couple good days this winter or spring i can find some real covering for exterior


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Niang-alanga-ding-dang anoche.


----------



## putty

Bob Eucher seats?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehe. Just an interwebz pic. Got tickets 11th row on the corner. Haven't seen my son this excited in awhile.

Axl's vocal "style" was never sustainable. Neither was his ego.


----------



## Pezking7p

He just burned too bright, too fast.

Fridge is a creative bugger. I need tool storage at my bench so don't be surprised if I straight up steal all your ideas.

Damn Justin. That space is pretty sweet. Makes me think about building a shop addition….wouldn't be terrible hard.

Finally starting to feel better. Motivation for shop time is strong. Time to get back to work fellas.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oak rough 2×6s 10-16' long








Some pallets









Oak beams 6×6 up to 10×10 most 10' long

Just a smidgen of all i have.. unfortuently not ideally stored.









Shop cleaned up ready for 3 weeks of rest, elf piddlin around.









Bench shot, with a couple of my christmas presents hangin out, really need to get legvice installed next time im home.
Go back to a flooded river in the mornin…


----------



## Pezking7p

A douched shop is a happy shop. I was thinking about you on my drive through charleston and Ohio. Followed a big river north for about 40 miles into Ohio. Looked like the video you posted where a ship almost smashed a bridge pier.


----------



## Slyy

Fridge it's gonna look slick as snot under that bench son, even more than it already does.

Justin, dang man that is a lot of future project wood just hanging around the place. Looks like you've got the work cut out for ya!


----------



## racerglen

Justin I was thinking of you trying to get stuff from the shed with the wind and rain howling up your shop apron..so to speak..;-) I've got a stash atop my outside stairwell firewood pile that gets snow and rain all the time but with the way the wind goes here it seems to stay pretty dry.. No, stash of wood not t'other type… Smooth sailing my friend.


----------



## Tugboater78

> A douched shop is a happy shop. I was thinking about you on my drive through charleston and Ohio. Followed a big river north for about 40 miles into Ohio. Looked like the video you posted where a ship almost smashed a bridge pier.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Sounds like the Kanahwa and or the Ohio rivers, been up the Kanahwa a couple times, always running the Ohio

The man i normally get off the boat says ill be likely driving to Louisville, Ky/Jeffersonville Indiana area to switch out. Gonna be a wild ride in a 12' yawl..

Glen, yeah going out to grab stuff wouldnt be fun. I have storage inside both shops to stage what i know is upcoming.

I really need to get up to my big oak stash and move it to the house. Its awkward to get to where it is stored, have to clog up aomeone elses driveway for a day to be able to get it all. Im guessing about 5 truck and trailer loads. Stepside s-10 and an 4×9' trailer.










The part of the building without siding is where i was earlier. 10×16


----------



## Pezking7p

Kanahwa. That's the one. Up to chilicothe, and if anyone knows how to pronounce that city I'd love to know the proper way.

10'x16' would be a great spot to put my bench and hand tool stuff. Maybe I could tear down the weird slaughter house room and build on 10×20 on that side….that would be sweeeet. Can't cost too much to do that. $2000?


----------



## Tugboater78

Not sure what mine cost, everytime i go to big box i come home with a few 2xs of one size or another and i mostly used what i had in stock. Used some of the 2×6 oak beams for rafters, bought some 12' 4×4s that i set in gravel 3 foot down. Reclaimed block for a footer. Only thing i know for sure is the 200 i spent on the roof tin.

I started with an 8×10, added 10×10 to it, then the 10×16
First 2 are on skids and blocked up, with the idea they could be moved one day. 10×16 is permanent build and thinking of halving it and tearing out wall between it and the 10×10 at some point. Theoretically giving me room to have everything in one shop.

Chill-eh-coth-e is how ive always heard it.


----------



## ShaneA

There is a Chilicothe in Missouri, Tug has the pronunciation correct.


----------



## bandit571

And who should know how to say an Ohio name?

Chillo-cothee usually works around here. Used to go over to Camp Sherman at the rifle range. Just a couple shacks is all that is left of the old WW1 camp.

Hang a right at Cincy, take the Great Miami north to Dayton, OH.

Tug might know a little town my folks used to take the camper to…..Rabbethash KY.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug might know a little town my folks used to take the camper to…..Rabbethash KY.
> 
> - bandit571


Right across from Rising Sun isnt it? Tiny lil town

OH32 to Peebles hang a left pass through West Union to Aberdumb er Aberdeen, cross bridge hang right at KY9 left onto KY10 to my sleepy lil town with the collapsing former 5 n dime.


----------



## summerfi

Tug, how do you pronounce Kanahwa? I know how my WV relatives pronounced it but, well, they were hillbillies.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, how do you pronounce Kanahwa? I know how my WV relatives pronounced it but, well, they were hillbillies.
> 
> - summerfi


Can-AH-wah


----------



## summerfi

Yeah, that's what I thought. But if you came from way up the holler in WV you'd say it Kan-OIE, LOL


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks for the OHIO pronunciation guide. It seems no matter where I'm headed, I have to drive through chilicothe. Drive through all of Ohio and spend about 10 miles on an interstate. Can't get there from here, I guess.

As long as I'm talking about major shop size increases (this would be sweet, too, because then i would have room for a dust collector), I have more power tool questions.

8" Jointers….did Grizzly just outright stop selling jointers without spiral cutter heads? The cheapest jointer they currently offer is $1000. WTF? I went to browse 8" jointers and now I has a sad.

I'm still looking for a band saw. Craigslist is amazingly devoid of what I consider to be usable band saws at reasonable prices. There are a lot of 12" craftsmans, and a lot of 20"+ industrial jobs that I would need a forklift to move. Then there are a handful of 14" jets or deltas for $700-900, 15 years old, "lightly used". Not going there. With this in mind, will I be happy with a grizzly 14" band saw? Seems hard to say no to a $550 saw brand new. There is also a grizzly 17", 2HP jobber for $875 delivered to my door. Seems like that would be a pretty sweet way to go. What is wrong with these saws that they are so much cheaper? Only downside I see is aluminum wheels, which doesn't seem like that big of a deal to me if you're sportin' a big motor.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, try to say "Bellefontaine" as that is where I'm at….just to the north of the Mad River Mountain Ski Village. They are rebuilding the Ski Lodge there, after it burned down this past summer…..1972, Iwas drinking 3.2 Beer, and they had Argent on stage. Saturday Night Live Rock.


----------



## ToddJB

That would be Bell Fountain.

You have a lifetime of reclaimed lumber, Tug.

Here's what I'm rolling with


----------



## Hammerthumb

Bandit - most of these youngsters don't know who Argent is.


----------



## Tugboater78

> .
> 
> You have a lifetime of reclaimed lumber, Tug.
> - ToddJB


But no easy way to mill any of it! 
Working on that issue, hopefully resolve it before it all goes to ********************.

By name and off top of my head Argent doesnt ring any bells.. though


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm surfin and found this. Anyone want to road trip to hilton head this weekend? Likely won't get snapped up due to no size/model info in the ad.

http://hiltonhead.craigslist.org/tls/5334856052.html

https://www.grizzly.com/products/8-x-75-Jointer-w-4-Blade-Cutterhead/G0500


----------



## bandit571

Early 70s….Main hit they had was something called "Hold your head up…Woman"

Loud enough to FEEL the music in the table's top….sitting there watching the drunks roll down the ski slopes…..
More of a Bell Foun TON sound. Dome outof towners call it "Belly Foun Tain"

We have a fountain in front of the Courthouse….with a pineapple on it top.

That ugly, teal coloured Union #5c? Well, now it looks more like new..









Low knob from the spares box, lateral re-bent to where it should be, black paint removed from the rear handle. Basic clean and tune….


----------



## Tugboater78

Figured twas bell fon tain


----------



## shampeon

Dan, I'm contemplating a 17" Grizzly bandsaw right now. I'm staring at the shopping cart, and contemplating. Just got a raise at work, and a surprise refund. Getting sweaty.


----------



## Tugboater78

Want a 14" grizz with riser block i think, need as much resawability as possible, keeping in mind my lack of space.


----------



## Pezking7p

Which one you looking at, shamp? you should buy it and tell me if it was worth it


----------



## TheFridge

It just happened. I am the proud owner of a minivan. SOB.

Go ahead pez. Imitation is the greatest form of sexual flattery.


----------



## shampeon

Typical foot-in-the-door stuff. I started out looking at the G0513ANV (Anniversary) with free shipping for $875. But then I started looking at the cast iron wheels/trunnion/fence models, 'cuz the heavier wheels are better for resawing, etc.. And then read some posts here about those models that say to get the G0513×2BF with the motor brake. So I'm climbing up the cost ladder.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- that is weird about 8" jointers. i'd call and see what up if your serious. They've had the model I bought for years.

Nothing wrong with those cheaper bandsaws, but the price hikes all add solid features. It helps to go look in person. Also, the motor brake on bandsaw is a nice feature not to be overlooked if you're going that big.

Little Red and I had a good time at the game. Thumped Coppin St. I can't afford conf game tickets. They're a ripoff. 









Just after this pic, he handed me his bag of peanuts and asked loudly, "Can you hold onto Deez nuts?" Hog would have been proud.


----------



## john2005

> When I have wood delivered, I have WOOD delivered. Mostly maple and elm and a couple others. John, are you seeing this? We have work to do man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - summerfi


I'm sure the rest of you posted some interesting stuff and all but all I saw was a big pile of logs! Ha! Awesome!


----------



## john2005

ps, Bob, I think we should get one of those trucks. That looks all kinds of useful.


----------



## TheFridge

Im impressed red. The force is strong with that one.

More goodies are in. The fret saw is worth every penny.









And I put a down payment on a RMSaw. I'm so frickin jacked right now. I could go buy another minivan and still feel masculine about it.

Edit: if anyone happens to have a cheap froe, gimme a shout. Buddy of mine is looking for one.


----------



## widdle

What up boys…Oh man , that's a nice load of sticks there bob…thumb's up to Little Red…Pez, i have the 17' griz with cast iron wheels, 2 hp..I like it a lot, no issues. Probably the machine i use them…


----------



## jmartel

Pez, if I remember right, Grizzly is cleaning up a lot of their inventory that doesn't sell well. That includes the jointers I guess.

As far as the bandsaw goes, I have the G0555LANV with a riser block. No complaints from me. Only thing I don't like is that I run into the arm more than I thought I would. If the 17" is in the budget, get it. If not, the 14" should do fine. Get a couple good blades and replace the crappy stock one immediately.


----------



## summerfi

> ps, Bob, I think we should get one of those trucks. That looks all kinds of useful.
> 
> - john2005


I agree, John. Since you have connections in the automotive world, you get the truck and I'll be the operator. ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Widdle, wuzzup?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fridge. Dig that saw too. I give you two weeks before you turn your own handle though.

Suckage:
https://www.grizzly.com/products/8-x-72-Jointer-with-Mobile-Base/G0656

Discontinued. Baffled that the basic 8" jointer would sell worse than the pricier models. I paid like 7bills for mine a few years back. Makes me think they're just reworking their models/inventory. Price is Grizzly's primary edge.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, where the hell is the basic 6" jointers? Took those out, too.


----------



## ToddJB

General shelves done and up










Cordless drill and Sanders station underway.










Had a helper for a little bit


----------



## 7Footer

Good stuff fellas. Slang, Bob's massive wood, storage, Red holding deez nuts by D-money, tugs unlimited stash, Todd is so chic with his pics, a widdle sighting!

That lil dovetail chisel is super sweet as well Re-Fridge….

Bought that Nova G3 package today, there was 20 on Monday and 5 today… From what I see below, I need a 3/4" x 16 tpi adapter, no ? Woodcraft was out but had a spot on the rack for em, I think Rockler may have one in stock for $20.. Amazon is out of stock until next week sometime, only 2 clams cheaper on amazon.








I got 8 threads here on a 1/2".... 









So, my wifey was having a breakdown cuz we werent gonna do anything for NYE, so she found this party in Seattle at the Freemont Foundry, we're staying right by the edge of the UW campus… I can't believe it, totally not my type of party, but to my wife New Years is a huge deal, so I'm gonna take one for the team, maybe end the night with some accommodation. Anyway yeah it's hosted by one of the real houswives of Atlanta, Porsha Williams, suppose to be some former Seahawks there…. hahahahaah, gonna be interesting.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ Dawson. Got eemmm!!!

Dont playa hate, accomodate. Pics or it didnt happen 7. You could rock it like a new years countdown. 5,4,3,2, CHIN!

Shop bench / countertop this wknd girls.


----------



## terryR

Justin, I'll try to remove most of that reclaimed lumber for ya this weekend. Unloading my truck now…

Nice fret saw, Fridge. Leave the stock handle on…it's light weight!

Glad you got the package, Mr.7. My lathe addiction is keeping from everything else at the moment.

Shelves look nice, Todd. Love the old tool boxes! My wife has seen french cleats…now wants them throughout the home!

Happy Next Year!


----------



## DanKrager

I used to own a "Sears and Roebuck" house built in 1912. It was a package of millwork; windows, doors, double mantle fireplace,stair case, pillars interior and exterior, hardwood flooring and all the trim and siding. The rest was stick built per drawings in the package. One of the interesting trim concepts was a moulding that went around the ceiling wall joint in every room. Among all the stuff left behind by the previous owner, I found a little box of hardware that puzzled me. It was flat straps about 3/8" wide bent into an S shape. ???? It was several years before I learned (by accident) to connect the S straps with the trim. Among the left over trim pieces in the attic were pieces of the ceiling trim whose curve at the top was suspiciously close to the same size as one of the S loops. Went and found the straps…BINGO. I wondered if what I suspicioned was really true…took the S hooks to the dining room and discovered that the trim had been installed about 1/4" from the ceiling! Couldn't see that without a ladder. The hooks fit perfectly over the trim. Then it dawned on me. Solid plaster walls should not be drilled or punctured to hang pictures and stuff. These hooks and a bit of tiny wire would allow you to hang things on the wall *french cleat style*, even in front of windows! I can see why Mrs. Terry would want that throughout.
DanK


----------



## CB_Cohick

You guys surely do type quickly, lol. My SOTS right now is in re-tool mode. I finished a toybox project last week, and am now fiddling around with Chris Schwarz's sawbench. I thought it would be good to try to teach myself some mortise and tenon joinery. The first attempt was going well until I realized I had cut my first mortise on the wrong face of the piece I was working on. Ah well, more designer firewood for the pile. The miter saw is out for sharpening, I can't wait to see how it does once it has been sharpened by someone that knows what they are doing. I signed up for the local woodworkers guild over the holidays, and am getting the safety requirements knocked out so I can use their shop for some projects I have in mind. I'm not sure if that will take care of the shop space problem I have, or push me further along towards moving or building a shop in the backyard. Other than that, Happy New Year to us all, and HOW 'BOUT THEM CHIEFS!!! I was hoping Cinci might have showed up last week to take care of the Donkey's for us. Hopefully, we can knock the Raiders out this weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

Another Chiefs fan?? I love it. Still got a shot at the division but I think id rather stay put at 5 and see Houston or indy.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Indy sounds better, until you look at our playoff record against them. That game in 2014, blowing the 2nd biggest lead in history, still stings. I'd rather try to whup up on the Texans again.


----------



## Tugboater78

On the boat again…
Just can't wait to get on the boat again

Not.. sent me back to the pos i rode last time…

River is rolling, we dont normally have to worry about seasickness cause boats dont bobble around much. Well its doing it now, newer deckhand getting green in the gills..

Boat is about to turn out of a powerplant and head downriver. Should make about 12 mph ( equiv of about 90-100 mph in a car)

YEEHAW!!


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, tug, I think my Dad said yesterday that the Allegheny is up about 5 feet from normal right now and booking right along.


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, what others have said about the Grizzly bandsaw, I got my son a 14" with riser block a few years ago so he could resaw veneer for his guitar making. He upgraded to a good resaw blade and loves it.

Todd, from your pictures, I get the feeling I would not recognize your shop if I walked in there today.

Several times during this build, I have wished I could pick Widdle's brain. Shop as of 2 nights ago:



















Next up after the 1st is to start framing the end wall sections which will include framing a rough opening for a prehung door, which I have never done before and makes me a little nervous.

Rock and roll Tug


----------



## jmartel

Duck, as my memory is horrible, remind me of what is going in the room please?


----------



## TheFridge

Whips and chains and Chinese swings?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey Duck, I found the plans of your dream home you left in my shop. Think I'll copy them for my retirement home.


----------



## 489tad

^ I think that's all our dream.

Come on 6:00!


----------



## duckmilk

Lol Red.

Jtimers, I'm building a dedicated woodworking shop within a huge shop. Mainly to keep bird crap off my tools and to finally be able to organize and hang cabinets/shelves etc. It also will be insulated and heated/cooled as the weather dictates. To date, my stuff has been scattered everywhere and disorganized. I'll also put in a plywood floor to make my feet happy. It's only going to have a little over 500 sq ft inside.


----------



## Pezking7p

ONLY 500 sq ft. Suck it, Duck.

Thanks for the input on the bandsaw, boys. Makes me feel OK about buying a 14" grizzly. If I ever decide I really need the 17", the 14" should hold value well enough that it's not a big deal to sell it. I love that about WW tools, they hold value extremely well, especially used tools.

Thank God it's Friday. I thought I was going to strangle a guy this morning.


----------



## duckmilk

^ My wife thought it was going to be too small and wanted me to go bigger


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, is that one of those solid core doors?


----------



## chrisstef

Its funny when life flips things around like that aint it duck ^

Yessir. Solid core jammy. Had to get crafty to get it up on the bench. Heavy fuggers.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This corner of my shop was driving me nuts. I miss the extra few feet I had in my old shop.










If you can't go out, go up. Built a shelf for my DC….. all quick/sloppy/framingnailer/widdle style.


----------



## terryR

DanK, that's an intriguing idea. Will keep it in mind for the new home!

Work looks good, Duck. You planning on 9 foot ceilings in the shop? I think I want those in my next shop. Current shop is rounded q-hut which is 14 feet tall in the center. The height is cool…until you need to hang lights or move them or change bulbs. I hate ladders! Have rappeled into pits inside caves up to 600 feet deep, but that's in total darkness. Get me 6 feet up on a ladder and my ass-hole is sucked up to my nose! LOL.

Red, can't we just get by with a bed/bath?


----------



## duckmilk

Yes, 9' ceiling. Found studs already cut to 104 5/8" (I think) at HD which saved me from having to cut down 10'ers. The drawback is that the siding is only 4×8 which means having to cut sheets to reach the top and putting in blocking between the studs to support the siding joiints.


----------



## duckmilk

Can you still reach the DC Red?


----------



## jmartel

Good idea, Red. Doesn't work so well in my shop though. You or 7'er might hit your head on the garage door. There's not much room above the door, either.



> Red, can t we just get by with a bed/bath?
> 
> - terryR


Murphy bed that tucks up into the wall, and then a funnel with a hose that goes through a hole in the wall outside. Problem solved. No rooms needed.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Murphy bed that tucks up into the wall, and then a funnel with a hose that goes through a hole in the wall outside. Problem solved. No rooms needed.
> 
> - jmartel


Ummm, whatcha gonna do with the grumpys?


----------



## widdle

Looks good from here Duck

Red…Impressive shelf…That hardware has gots ta go bro..


----------



## jmartel

> Ummm, whatcha gonna do with the grumpys?
> 
> - CB_Cohick


Walk outside.


----------



## byerbyer

> - BigRedKnothead


What sort of voodoo is holding those clamps up?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Can you still reach the DC Red?
> 
> - duckmilk


The switch is about eye level for me now. Actually, the lower bag is much easier to change. now. Need to find my longer hose though.

I'm gonna have to bust out some electrical before I start on the dining table. Can't take the cords anymore.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Byer…..voodoo…lol. Did you break my furniture forum? Not workin today…..for me anyway.

Rockler clamp rack.

Most of their stuff is gimmicky, but those racks are very solid.


----------



## widdle

Those chords with plugs every 8' are sorta handy for weaving around the shop, if that helps…


----------



## jmartel

I think I'm going to break down and buy a couple of the rockler clamp racks. I got way too much other crap to build and it would save me a few hours and open up an area in about 5 min.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup, you can build them out of wood all you want, but the weight and such certainly leans towards metal.

hehehe….


----------



## duckmilk

Get em' out and play with em' Red!


----------



## theoldfart

Ah come on Red, that's just being cruel.


----------



## byerbyer

I'll have to check those out. My 10 minute shop made racks got them off the floor but aren't handy to use.


----------



## shampeon

I know it's New Year's Eve, and we all like to get a little rowdy, but please, friends:


----------



## summerfi

What's in the box Red?


----------



## DanKrager

Red has a shiny new saw from Bob! Do those come with a saw stop?

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Red has a shiny new saw from Bob! Do those come with a saw stop?

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

^snicker ha ha

Now open the box already:-(


----------



## summerfi

He's busy writing a complaint letter to the maker and filling out the return shipping.


----------



## shampeon

I hear the customer service is brutal.


----------



## theoldfart

Rotten capitalists


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry, the postman showed up just as I was taking my kids bowling. Of course, they're beauties. The handles feel like silk. 









Check the figure. Gonna get better as they age.










Git my grippers just right ….and purr when they saw.










Worth every penny. I'd give Bob a bear hug if I could;-)


----------



## summerfi

Glad they fit your hand Red. That confirms that you do indeed have big hands. That coco is interesting wood to work with. Everyone should try it. I can't think of another wood that is similar.


----------



## CL810

I have to confess that I have sat in my chair staring at those handles a lot! They are beyond superlatives.


----------



## chrisstef

A saw that fits well is a wonderful, wonderful thing.

I dropped my freshly refurbed disston and shattered the handle in 3 last night. Ive been mentally blocking my feelings for 48 hours. Im bout due for a good cry.


----------



## Mosquito

4 more recessed lights are up, 4 more to go. Too cold in there this evening for light enough gloves for working to be effective enough at keeping my hands warm, so they'll probably get put up tomorrow hopefully.



















I think I mentioned before about my LED strip lights, that there was a weird refraction from the clear lenses, so here's a picture of that:


----------



## jmartel

Well I picked up 2 clamp racks from rockler and a mobile base for the bandsaw. Decided that my grand plans for making everything were taking too long and it was worth the money in exchange for time.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Well I picked up 2 clamp racks from rockler and a mobile base for the bandsaw. Decided that my grand plans for making everything were taking too long and it was worth the money in exchange for time.
> 
> - jmartel


This only gets worse as you get older. #oldballs

Saws look amazing.

Goodbye 2015. I promise to make more furniture in 2016, and I promise to make chairs.


----------



## chrisstef

I promise to find out what a good pair of chinos feel like.


----------



## terryR

Awesome saws! The totes, the etches. Just too friggin nice!

Mos, that's a ton of space for 45's! I couldn't be happier for ya!

No promises for 2016…just sayin'


----------



## Pezking7p

> I promise to find out what a good pair of chinos feel like.
> 
> - chrisstef


They feel like home.


----------



## terryR

Going against the book…rotated my bench 180 degrees so my back is facing the windows. Works much better since all my tools are now right behind me! Lighting is different, but can be modded.


----------



## TheFridge

I don't know how it is around yalls parts but it's gonna be shock and awe come midnight.

Edit: knew concept fret saw is awesome. That dude can almost cut a 90 from the kerf of a dovetail and easy to adjust. The 45 and 0 stops are genius. I didn't have to chop out waste. Pared close to line, then pared on the line and it a was a beautiful thing. Cut my time involved way down.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Terry. In the old house I had all my tools behind me while I was at the bench, and I really liked how it worked for me, so I'll probably set it up in a similar way once I get out to the new shop as well


----------



## Slyy

Chris the new space is looking great, I am uber jealous!

Red Bob's work is fantastic, gonna send him some plates soon to sharpen but man I wish I had the clams to hit him up for some of those beauties!

Lathe parts are clean and primed, just waiting a couple days before I put on the finish coat. Tested the motor and it runs great as well though will likely replace the cord in the near future.








Motor brackets seem home made or poorly repaired, can't tell which. Will need replacement as well so gotta figure that out. Super excited to have a full sized lathe and eager to try it out soon. Hoping to have it ready to put back together come Monday.









Edit: Happy New Year to all you mugs as well!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Hope everyone had a safe night.

Jake, you're not messing around. Quick work. That mount is definitely not OEM. It looks like it was setup for gravity tension, I would recommend not doing that. Bolt it down. The less movement and vibration the better.


----------



## Buckethead

> Finished a small bowl yesterday from spalted Chinese Poplar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s the first of many which was turned from 2 chunks of wood that sat in our driveway for at least 2years.
> 
> Started out like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then rough turned round in May, but left about 1" thick to speed drying. Have a pile of 25-35 in que now nearly dry.
> 
> - terryR


Gorgeous bowl, Terry. You've quietly become a woodworking zen master.


----------



## racerglen

Careful Terry, you're going to have to start marketing those wonderful turnings any day now ;-)


----------



## Tugboater78

Awesome saws, gonna have to work out something with bob soon, though maybe not as pretty. I have 2 backsaws that need work but seems my lack of time has them sitting unused.

Terry, though its preferable to have the natural light ahining on the bench, i also have my back to the window, with tools aligned behind. Unfortuently thats the only setup i can do. Awesome lookin bowls btw

Mos quityerbitchen bout the cold and gitRdun already 

Jake get that beast together, i bet you will have it done before my feet touch solid ground again..


----------



## duckmilk

Happy New Year everyone!



> Work looks good, Duck. You planning on 9 foot ceilings in the shop? I think I want those in my next shop. Current shop is rounded q-hut which is 14 feet tall in the center. The height is cool…until you need to hang lights or move them or change bulbs. I hate ladders! Have rappeled into pits inside caves up to 600 feet deep, but that s in total darkness. Get me 6 feet up on a ladder and my ass-hole is sucked up to my nose! LOL.
> 
> Red, can t we just get by with a bed/bath?
> 
> - terryR


I know what you mean. I used to be better at heights, but the older I get, the scaredier I am. The big shop has 14' walls and I have been on a ladder once to run wiring across the roof truss. Never again.


----------



## racerglen

Right there with you Duck, my wife has become the designated top of ladder (well, couple steps down) when it comes to changing a light in my 14' ceiling garage, altho I watch and am willing to throw myself across my '69 if she should fall ;-)


----------



## shampeon

For your relative's sake, it's good to be scared. My wife's grandpa would insist on climbing to the roof to clean the gutters and patch things well into his late 80s, and it was…nerve wracking.

Jake: the lathe is looking good.

Terry: that's a lovely bowl. The grey and red contrast is outstanding.


----------



## putty

duck, you gonna paint or keep it bare wood?


----------



## duckmilk

The siding surface is textured, so I was thinking about spraying some clear poly on it just to limit dirt clinging to it.


----------



## jmartel

Bit of shop reorganization going on. Moved the bench to the middle of the garage, and it made room for the lathe and router table to go on the back wall. Still obviously disorganized, but it's a start.

Damn it's flipped over. Stupid website.


----------



## Slyy

JGravity please I hope the bench is bolted down…....

The motor was mounted with a gravity swing Todd. I'll have too look up some pics to find out how I should mount it, gotta have a little give to change belts though without taking it apart every time.


----------



## Tim457

Took two 4 year olds skiing today by myself as my entry for dad of the week award. I'm beat.
Sparty's got spanked by Bama and the Wolverines trounced Florida. Good start to the year.

For woodworking, I did get this lovely thing to help make restorations quicker. Cuts nicely.









Oh, and happy new year all.


----------



## TheFridge

Well jmart, if you don't have any wall or floor space just put in on the ceiling.


----------



## duckmilk

> Well jmart, if you don t have any wall or floor space just put in on the ceiling.
> 
> - TheFridge


I think that is what Red is trying to do


----------



## 7Footer

Happy new years LJ's! 
Hope 2016 is a great one!


----------



## 489tad

Fixing a roll top desk for a friend. I used contact cement and canvas. The original material was a gummy paper that was a pain to scrap off. I promised it before thanksgiving, didn't say what year. You guys are getting some work done. Shop clean ups, new shops, giant handled saws. 
Happy New Year Fella's!


----------



## chrisstef

Tambour …. Nice!

Shop looks good but that pic aint doin good things for my belly jmart.

I did this today.:


----------



## theoldfart

Chris, spacious fer sure dude.


----------



## ShaneA

Shop is looking too good for a 90%er. Your are going to ruin your rep.


----------



## ToddJB

Glorious, Stef. That's looks awesome.

Canvas, huh, Dan? I never thought about what that backing might be.

Lathe looks awesome , Jtidy.

Nice, Tim. I have the x coarse, but the double x, you're big time.

I'm gonna hold off on the annual year end review for a week or so. Too me irons in the fire right now.


----------



## TheFridge

> Tambour …. Nice!
> 
> Shop looks good but that pic aint doin good things for my belly jmart.
> 
> I did this today.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Looks good. Could fit at least 2 dudes end to end if not 3.

Never let the cold stop you from piddling.


----------



## jmartel

Ok, finally back upstairs so I can rotate them properly.



















At that stage in the total shop douche where it looks like a bomb went off in there. I ended up cutting up a few jigs and salvaging all the hardware from them as well. Haven't been used in a while and just taking up space. Trying to consolidate 4 cabinets down to 2. Then I'll have room for a dust collector as well.

I will also be putting a piece of plywood in the mobile base for the TS so that the miter slots clear the bench as well. Bought a mobile base for the Bandsaw yesterday. The lathe I'll just shimmy away from the wall when it's being used.

Hoping to get it mostly put back together tomorrow, and then Sunday I have to work on a veneered sign (like the Triumph one in my projects, except the Norton motorcycle logo this time) for a customer. Shouldn't take more than a few hours.


----------



## jmartel

Off to drink with 7'er. If I don't make it, tell my parents I love them.


----------



## TheFridge

Guard your drink well my friend


----------



## ToddJB

Good luck, 7 has a thing for dudes with face scars.

And my lathe is right up against the wall haven't had to move it. Legs should keep it further from the wall than than the 12" swing.


----------



## jmartel

I didn't die. Probably was on his best behavior because the wife was with him.

And Todd, my only concern is from the clamps right behind it. No other good place to put the clamp rack.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats some engineering fridge. Got under 50 degrees huh? Crafty cajun.

Hoping to mill up some maple to trim the new shop counter.

And solid tip on taking little baby bites cutting up those solid cores todd. No veneer blow outs at all. I will say it spit some sharp ass chip while cutting though.


----------



## terryR

JDouche, shop looks great. Still jealous of that big lathe!

Nice work table, Stef. Enough room for a buffet…

Fridge, I'm not certain the heater is code…needs duct tape on the back to prevent floor debris from lighting on fire.

Added more scrap wood to my saw hanger…


----------



## terryR

Where is Tony?


----------



## TheFridge

Hahaha yeah stef. It was 48 or so and I was freezing my junk. That lil thing worked like a champ!


----------



## TheFridge

7 must've stopped by Tony's first…


----------



## summerfi

Come to the north country Fridge. With a name like yours, you don't belong in the south.


----------



## jmartel

While I think western Montana is one of my all time favorite places in the US, I don't think I need to go during the winters.

Might take a motorcycle trip through Montana, wyoming, Colorado, northern California and Oregon this summer. Depends on if my roommate from college wants to go somewhere or not when he gets back from Afghanistan. I got 2 weeks to burn.


----------



## duckmilk

How did the tambour turn out Dan?

Nice surface Stef, how long is it? I built a 12' utility bench a few years ago and now have a nice long surface that is full of crap.

Haha Fridge!

Jmart, I like my bench (crappy plywood one) in the center also so I can get to all sides.

Didn't feel like doing much yesterday, not because I stayed up too late or drank too much, just tired. But I forced myself into the shop to frame up the short section of wall which has the rough door opening. Will finish off the rest of the framing today and get a pic posted later.


----------



## Slyy

So tomorrow the Lathe parts oughta be ready for paint. Took a look at the pesky motor and think I've discovered a problem: it's a 3450 RPM, my guess is that's way too fast for lathe work and need a 1725 I would imagine, am I correct on this? Think I've got a spare 1725 from another tool that I needed a 3450 for anyway so might beg the necessary parts to make a swap.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn sly, i didn't see that coming yesterday with your pokes.

Edit: When its 20 here I find excuses to stay home from work. It's snowed hard twice in about 6 years. 3 times total that I can remember. Everything pretty much shuts down. Gimme 100 degrees please.


----------



## Tugboater78

Was a couple 2-4 foot in diameter trees in that mess…


----------



## chrisstef

I got 16' there duck. Or a 3 man fridge train long.

Its funny that this shop is shaping up just like the last shop. Bench in the center, hand tools behind me. The extra space for all the power equip is great to have without clogging up the bench arena.

Damn. That be more than a little bump in the road tugger.

Gettin after it jakester.


----------



## TheFridge

> Or a 3 man fridge train long.
> 
> - chrisstef


The new 16' unit of measurement


----------



## jmartel

Unloaded all my woodworking magazines on my neighbor in front of me. Going to start doing woodworking lessons with him next week making a few pistol boxes. He's got a nice little gun collection going there. He made a prototype that, while functional, was pretty ugly looking. He asked for some help, so we're going to do a sliding top cherry box. Probably some nice figured veneer for the top. Or curly maple or lacewood. Haven't decided yet.

Here's what it looked like at the marina my parents are at, Tug. Not as bad as you are down river, but still piling up.


----------



## Slyy

True enough Fridge, the Pokes couldn't hold it together too well during the game, afraid the Big XII ain't gonna look to great in post season this year, TCU I think was more than capable of taking the Ducks but now that Boykin went and punched him some police not sure they can make it happen!


----------



## TheFridge

I thought the big 12 was pretty good during the season. Not so much so far this postseason. For once in my life I pulled for OU but Clemson can be clutch when they need to be.


----------



## TheFridge

Progressing. Got 2 under mount drawer slides comin.


----------



## jmartel

Lookin good, Fridge. That's a neat idea.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, OEM would have absolutely been 1750ish. If it was retro fitted they may have got the right pulleys to do it. Find the literature or ask on OWWM.

Fridge, that looks awesome. Is your chisel rack on the other side, or are you changing plans?

There little fellers just showed up


----------



## chrisstef

Us that the correct orientation of side to top dovetails? Pin board up top? My heads been asking that question lately but ive been too laxy to look.

Edit - saw files or rasps todd? Or both? Or is fridge comin over?


----------



## ToddJB

Rasps , Baby.

Modeler, Rat Tail, Saw Handler, Cabinet Maker.


----------



## duckmilk

OOOOH!! Me like!


----------



## 489tad

Duck I'm keeping them crossed on the tambour. It's under pressure for the next few days. Garage was on the cold side. It should be ok.


----------



## terryR

Great family, todd!


----------



## jmartel

Got letters cut out today in about an hour. This is what I get for posting the photo of the Triumph sign on a motorcycle page on facebook. Have this order and potentially another one. Curly walnut letters on quilted maple background. Note the grain following through all of the letters. Got everything cut out in one piece. Had 1 minor breaking on the O, and a small triangle missing from the top of the T, but both should go back in just fine when glued up.


----------



## putty

Nice rasps Todd,
are they hand stitched?


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, new plan. They're gonna mount inside the new one with my other commonly used tools.


----------



## ToddJB

I haven't played with them yet. Yeah Putty hand stitched. The files are marvelous, but I have to say the handles are pretty sub par. I literally have ace hardware garden tools with less tare out and a nicer finish. That's a little disappointing for a premium tool.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Very nice. I've been planning on getting the Gramercy over the Frenchy's for awhile. I'll need the full report after you get some time with them. Gramercy handles are pretty cheez. Most of us will make our own anyway.

Got a Jpackage today. Need to check it out.

Another painful bball tourney for little Red. I think his teammate shot a solid 10% from the field.

Oh well, fired up to watch ISU tip it off with the Sooners.


----------



## summerfi

Nice rasps Todd. I'm anxious to see what you make with them.

Jmart, you are the champion veneer-person of SOTS thread. Your work is always impressive.

Stef, your shop is looking better every day. Love that counter/workbench.


----------



## bandit571

Tried a little resaw work tonight..









Four of these 4×4s to saw down….got two sawn…









trying to get 4/4 stuff….this is from two of them. Bottom three slabs have been planed….









Scrub Jack tried to level the playing field a bit..









Moving this little guy around can be work, after awhile. Stanley No.7c with a straight blade.

Back stiffened up, time to quit for the day…









Will sweep up the mess, AFter an ICE COLD Yuengling Lager…or two…


----------



## jmartel

Red, I apparently lied. I didn't remember to put the veneer tape in the package because I just found it on my desk yesterday.

Thanks, Bob. Haven't inlayed the letters yet, just cut them out.


----------



## DanKrager

I give Stef four weeks and you won't be able to see that beautiful top! Why? Hint: it's a horizontal surface.

Jake, the highest speed you need at the head stock of a wood lathe is about 2000 RPM, the lowest maybe as low as 100 RPM. That really slow speed is good for learning the shear cut action without killing something. 200 RPM is about max for large bowl blanks that may not be well balanced. 600 RPM is good for roughing spindle stock. 1200-1600 works good for most balanced turning and sanding. 2000 might be used for polishing a finish or melting beeswax into the turning. So you can work your pulley ratios back from there.

Good luck!
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Todd! Those are sum classy tools!

DK thanks for the tips, the Lathe did come with a 4 stack pulley on both the motor and headstock, still not sure that'll work with the fast motor.


----------



## chrisstef

4 week dank? I give it 4 days!


----------



## jmartel

Watching Star Wars at a theater that serves beer, burgers and pizza. Probably how movies should be watched.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for all the reading material guys. Out of it all I am puzzled most by why 5'4" is Fridge's choice for a man measurement in a Fridge train.

Happy new year's boys.


----------



## TheFridge

The men I like 5'4" tall. The women I like 5'4" wide.


----------



## Slyy

JRen hope you dug the film! Watched it twice opening weekend at a fancy theater like yours: drinks and dinner served at your seat! Thought it was an excellent reintroduction to the franchise.

About time a Big XII team showed up to play!


----------



## chrisstef

Only when ya scrunch em up theyre 5'4" tony. Whens the last time you laid down in a train?

Duck, duck, gag.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, the Gramercy rasps have ?ash handles that are rough turned. Just sand them up, Todd. The handle came off my saw tote rasp, and didn't appear to have epoxy in the joint. So, the others may be easy to remove with a vise? I have another Gramercy, but the handle is solid. Good news, the hand-stitched steel works like a charm…

Fav rasp has to be the little Auriou needle job. I don't have the set, but the half-round gets used on small pipes, spoons, marking gauges, etc, etc. Awesome tool…


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Terry. I have the Harbor Freight diamond needle files for little stuff. They work okay but imagine those are a dream to use.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef's bench in 3 days










Speaking of which, have you thought of adding a small QR vise to your new bench Stef?

Things kept getting in the way, but last night finally got the end wall framed and installed with the exception of cutting in a window to the left of the door (looking at it from the outside) and finishing the joist facing. Got a friend who is an ex-sparkey (as Stef calles them) coming over this afternoon to help me layout the electrical plan.










Nicee looking plaque Jmart.


----------



## putty

Duck,

You should put a fake façade like an old west building on it


----------



## chrisstef

A vice is a good call duck. I think we may have one bouncing around in tge shop at work. Ill need to inquire.

Im digging the shop duck. Youre making good progress buddy. Wild west themed …. I like it!


----------



## duckmilk

Brothel would be better.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez would never leave ^


----------



## duckmilk

Management discount to LJ members


----------



## putty

Sumpin like this Duck


----------



## DanKrager

Oh yah! Go west young man!
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

With whores and swinging doors!


----------



## jmartel

Duck, I'd suggest you take a look at this thread here for some ideas. Really starts getting good around page 4.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=153099


----------



## 7Footer

Jmart is a giver. Hooked me up with some nice veneer! Thanks again man. Although my wife was sketched out when we drove down the little alley behind your house to get to the shop, lol. 









I'm diggin those solid cores stef… nice extra work area / Fridge train station.

Nice little scrap rack for the saws Terry.

omg file envy, those are beauts Toddwick.

Fugging Oregon Ducks. Honestly though, I told my wife then it was 10-31 that they were going to lose. Jeff Lockie their backup QB, has been at Oregon for at least 4 years, maybe 5. He sucks so fuggin bad, he's lost the starting QB job to like 4 different people. He sucks, also doesnt help that the backup center couldn't seem to hike the correctly one god damn time. What an embarrassment, I swear the Ducks always choke on the big stage. Honestly I think they should re-hire Chip Kelly.

Hi Tony!


----------



## jmartel

7 likes when I give him my wood.

First snow of the winter today in Seattle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya 7! Nice wood.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, I d suggest you take a look at this thread here for some ideas. Really starts getting good around page 4.
> 
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=153099
> 
> - jmartel


Thanks, but I don't have that kinda dough.

Putty, bring enough old barnwood and we'll see what we can do. I can come up with some posts I think ;-)


----------



## Pezking7p

Log Jammin' 2: Wood Traders

Speaking of rasps, I just saw this a few days ago. The guys cutting the rasp teeth are insane. Video really makes me appreciate my rasp. 




So my tenant said she had a small toilet leak. I went over to check it out, no big deal, looks like one of the tank bolts was leaking. BUT, I heard a faint running water sound (the sound pipes make when water runs through them), so I started investigating. I crawled all over and under the house (yuck) and eventually found water bubbling up out of the ground. Must be where the well feed meets the house water. So we start digging. Pinhole leak in a copper tee. Looks like the concrete "shield" settled and punched a hole in the tee. Fixed it, and then found another leak further back up the line. Ended up replacing a whole bunch of gobbledee ********************. 


















If that wasn't traumatic enough, my shop was soaked with water. Crosscut sled won't even go down in the miter slots. couldn't really do any work this weekend. Sad.


----------



## duckmilk

WTH? Tenant plumbing problems (any plumbing problems for that matter) are a major pain. BUT, what is going on with your shop??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Me gusta mi Jpackage. Muy bien.


----------



## TheFridge

> Us that the correct orientation of side to top dovetails? Pin board up top? My heads been asking that question lately but ive been too laxy to look
> 
> Edit - saw files or rasps todd? Or both? Or is fridge comin over?
> 
> - chrisstef


First part- don't know but it looks prettier that way.

Second part- hopefully all three plus a friend. 


> Jmart is a giver. Hooked me up with some nice weiner.
> 
> nice extra work area / Fridge train station
> - 7Footer


 That he is.

Pez- put a fan on it


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, forgot the veneer tape. I can mail it out to you if you want. Painters tape would work if you are just taking a seam together or two.

Figured you would like that little care package.


----------



## jmartel

Unjam.


----------



## TheFridge

Gettin there


----------



## ToddJB

Another cabinet done.


----------



## widdle

nice


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Another cabinet done.
> 
> - ToddJB


Need a little drawer for the ridged lifetime warranty receipts.


----------



## 489tad

Looks great Todd! All that orange.


----------



## widdle

Oh, we're supposed to keep those papers…My neighbor growing up shot a lot of the ridged calendars in his backyard by the pool. we used to hike up the hill behind his pad for hours…All the parents would know cuz of the poison oak…Good times..


----------



## TheFridge

Puttin in work Todd.


----------



## Slyy

Todd nice cubby for the power.

Fridge more under bench storage is coming along, still an incredible and unique method to your design.

JCare you're pouring out the LJ good humor, many woodie points you're earning.

Red, saw the chairs: amazing looking.

Power Bronze re-work is looking good!


----------



## Buckethead

> Gettin there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge


Tails looking TOIGHT.


----------



## bandit571

Had to move a few things around tonight








As there just wasn't enough room for my fat bod in there.









Hey, I can even turn around in there now. Needed to cut 4 leg blanks down, and to the same length









Tablesaw?? We don't need ne stinking tablesaw…. 
Back was acting up, but I did get one leg turned….









Even used a high tech square to mark centers with..









Maybe tomorrow, I can turn three more legs?


----------



## TheFridge

Bandit, for an old bastard, you sure put in some work. Must be the Mountain Dew followed by beer.

Thanks widdle & bucket. Practice makes perfect when you take pictures at the right angle.


----------



## Tugboater78

Nice work all, makes me want to go home even more!

Cant wait till 1-20-16….


----------



## TheFridge

Well, should have that chisel and handle to you by then.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Boys.

Red, warranties are all online. When I became a Harry Homeowner I pretty much exclusively bought Ridged. With the battery tools I've been pleased, but the corded tools I've been less than impressed.

Fridge, DTs appear to be of no challenge to you at this point. Good job.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks a bunch Todd, a whole lotta practice cutting to the line. Even when I had other stuff to do and it bored the hell out of me.


----------



## jmartel

Letters are inlayed. Next up is laminating it to some 1/2" ply, and then edging with some solid walnut.










And what it looks like from the back










Really looking forward to the first coat of finish. The quilted maple and curly walnut should really pop. Haven't decided a direction to go yet. Might just do shellac.

Once it's finished I'm planning on bringing it in with me to the local Triumph dealer to try and barter a sign for some tires or go-fast parts or something. I think the owner tends to like that type of stuff, and it would fit in well with the hipster-like vibe they have going there.


----------



## terryR

^wow, that's sharp!

Joinery looks awesome, Fridge.

And Todd adds the all-needed charger cabinet. Like. Want.

Very cool bronze!

Plumbing crap here, too…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, warranties are all online. When I became a Harry Homeowner I pretty much exclusively bought Ridged. With the battery tools I ve been pleased, but the corded tools I ve been less than impressed.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ya, my ridgid miter saw and stand is a piece o' crap. Good enough for framing, that's it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

…My neighbor growing up shot a lot of the ridged calendars in his backyard by the pool. we used to hike up the hill behind his pad for hours…All the parents would know cuz of the poison oak…Good times..
- widdle - Ha!!!! fuggin' funny. You grew up in the valley Wids? I thought you were a dogtown native.

Sorry about the troubles Pez, glad you got them sorted out.

Excellent work Fridge, Todd, Jake and JVeneer.


----------



## Pezking7p

Duck, my shop is in an outdoors sort of way. When it rains hard, it gets in the door somehow. Previously it hasn't bothered me much…just gets wet. This time, everything in the shop swelled up. Even wrecked a big panel glue up. C'est la vie.

Jmart loves giving people his wood.


----------



## ToddJB

> Ya, my ridgid miter saw and stand is a piece o crap. Good enough for framing, that s it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Or pallet cabinets. But yeah, I use mine a ton, but it's mostly just breaking down material rough material. If I need an accurate cut I go to the RAS.


----------



## JayT

Plumbing problems suck.

Cabinet looks good, Todd. Never been a big fan of Ridgid tools. How's the Milwaukee sander treating you?

Jake, that lathe is going to look killer when you are done.

Love the work there, jveneer.

Hope everyone's year is starting off well. Haven't broken a singe resolution yet. Maybe because I don't make any, but we'll look at it in a positive light.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT, so far so good, man. Thanks for the recommendation. Seems to leave less fish hooks, and the dust collection with the bag is better, seems to run really smooth too.


----------



## Pezking7p

That Norton sign looks sweet. In an ideal world, where I had infinite time and money, I would have a place to rebuild old bikes. I'd like to have an old cafe racer to tool around on.

Not sure if I mentioned it before, but I'm fairly certain we're going to build a small addition to our house. Just enough to add a bathroom and a walk-in closet to our bedroom. Probably 200-225 sqft. My brother is urging me to be my own GC. I'm pretty nervous about this but I like the idea of saving the money. Anybody ever done this before? How much knowledge and time do I really need to invest? Am I just asking for a world of pain from inspectors and contractors? Keep in mind, I plan to do a majority of the finish work myself, I'm really just looking to have contractors put it under roof.


----------



## widdle

No Tony , you must be confusing me with Red (val). I grew up in SM. The Photographer and camera maker was Peter Gowland..We would also scrounge through his trash for negatives…There would be cattle call days with 50 chicks through out the day primpin in front of my house in the back in the back of there sciroccos


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - A small addition like that might be tough to GC on your own just due to the smaller nature of the job. Being able to find a concrete guy, framer, roofer, electrician, plumber and sider all on your own without any contacts may be troublesome. As to the inspections and what not, hang it on the subs to call for their own inspections but be there when the town comes in. You'll certainly be doing a good bit of chasing subs and scheduling but youre smart enough to know how the process goes and that's where I feel people screw up. You can only jam so many people in 200 square.


----------



## jmartel

Add me to the list of recent people getting the Gramercy Saw Maker's rasp. Just ordered one along with a tenon saw kit, bronze hardware. Yeah buddy. Now I need to decide what wood to make it out of, figured walnut or figured maple. Was thinking Rip saws Walnut and Crosscut saws Maple.

You and me both, Pez. I've got no room and no moniez. Trying to get a few more jobs lined up so I can rebuild my forks, but that's about $400. Might just have to stick with the stock ones this year and just have the new shock/shock linkage.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, we are gong to be doing a big kitchen remodel this summer. Taking down walls, lifting ceilings, total gut and rebuild. I'm going to GC it, and as Stef said, my biggest concern is finding good subs. I plan on doing electrical and plumbing myself.


----------



## widdle

Pez..Get a good builder who does concrete and framing. Find a guy who actually wears his bags….Ask to just get you roughed in…You can also watch projects going on in your neighborhood , do drive by's once a week , ask if you can do a walk through, check with the homeowners to see if the guy is ok to work with, business wise..


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, guys. Making me feel a little better. It helps that my wife works for a major builder. I think I should be able to get a few references for subs through her.

Jforks, it helps that our house is really small, really cheap, and really under our budget. We'll just refinance the cost into our house. I'm hoping doing a lot of the work ourselves puts us well to the good on value vs cost, thus alleviating any bank concerns during the financing portion of the project.

Todd, have you done plumbing before? I'm good with feed lines, but drains…I'm clueless. I suppose that might be the kind of thing that can be done from a decent "How To" kind of book. I'm pretty good at reading code, as well, but it can be a pain. Maybe a few books about doing your own GC work would be in order.

Back to the grind! Is it Friday, yet?


----------



## widdle

What i meant was, a contractor who has his guys that do all the carpentery in house. Homeowners always think they're gonna save money by doing it themselves…Cheap's expensive in my experience, Just like any other job, experience matters…


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, I re-did all the electrical and plumbing in our house while finishing our basement, as well as adding a new lines and a sewage ejector for the basement. Plumbing for my project will be pretty easy as the lines and drains are already there, I just need to move them to the right place. Electrical will require some additional outlets and lights, but still pretty simple.

Honestly the Home Depot 123 books on specific topics (plumbing, electrical, whatnot) are really good and easy to follow, and pretty much cover anything the average house would need.

I disagree with Wids that cheap is expensive for competent humans. I built out a whole basement, including a bathroom, and redoing the whole homes mechanical, electrical, and plumbing, all by myself, for $17K, using much nicer finishes than builder grade. For what we did down there that would have been close to 4 times that much had I contracted it out. BUT it took me 3 years. So it was not financially expensive, but it did take a chunk of my life.

I would do the whole kitchen, as well, but we can't do without a kitchen for 3 years.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha @









Porn production in the back yard had me thinking Chatsworth not Santa Monica.


----------



## widdle

Nevermind, didn't see your post, sounds like the wife has someone that can help keep you straight… I will add , that making your own little contracts and accountability sheets for each subs i find priceless…

Small example…
Tile @ shower
1. Bitchethane will be installed under papered ok'd by Joe prior to paper and lathe..
2.Paper and lathe will be ok'd by Joe
3. Tile layout(Layout stick or red rosin paper ) will be ok'd prior to floating and tile install ..
Grout color, spacing etc etc

Basically these little papers let you sit down with the sub prior to the job, and he can initial what he agrees with and helps with accountability, quality control and scheduling. Also for example, if he says oh, we dont use bitchethane, we use paper ,you don't need it. It's an opportunity to feel out who you might be dealing with. Getting quotes is not always apples to apples…

I have lists for every trade, they have gotten long over the years with specifics….


----------



## 7Footer

amen Widdle. I'll admit that I bit off more than I could chew when I bought the house we live in… There have been many times where I would saved so much time if I'd just had a contractor do it all… Add the time plus all the supplies and a few tools that I buy because I think it'll make the job easier and it's not always worth it.

Wids - that sounds awesome! lol @ the sciroccos.

Norton sign looks killer.

DT's look toight (like a tiger) Fridge.. For the record, the only wiener giving was done by me, and said wierner was given to my wife.

Making a little bit of progress on a miter saw stand… Oak ply and mahogany trim, only problem is I've only got oak ply scraps left, I need a couple more large pieces of ply to strengthen the bottom and make a shelf.. My buddy is suppose to give me a couple sheets left over from a development he's been overseeing. 









Also making another quick bottle cap catcher for my cousin in Tennessee. I like this shape, first time I've ever used my french curves. Curves dont lie. 









Was icy as phuck this morning. We only had about an inch of snow, but it never warmed up yesterday from about 5pm until midnight it was raining ice pellets, had a solid inch of ice this morning. Fun drive to work!


----------



## widdle

Todd jb, Got pictures ? don't forget to zoom in for us…Experience counts…Let me come hang out in your office …See how that goes..


----------



## ToddJB

If that was intended as an insult, consider it accomplished.


----------



## widdle

Tood jb…What's builder grade materials… The homeowner and architect pick out the finishes before the job even starts…


----------



## ToddJB

You do custom work, right? Builder grade might not be applicable in your world. But it's a commonly used term here that means the cheapest finishes that can be bought to put into a home to drive down the overall cost. Windows, sinks, toilets, tiles, etc.


----------



## chrisstef

Widdle nailed it on the scope sheet. I include one with every proposal I send out.

"I need to you pull that wallpaper …. " 
"Check page 2 of the proposal" 
"Ill have the painter do it."

If you need help with the scope of the project I'm sure you'd get plenty of help here Pez.

That'll make for a hairy ride in 7. Sleet on top of snow gets nasty. Sleet underneath snow will make ya pucker. Still no snow out here. Caught a little baby taste but it wasn't even shovel worthy IMO. Temps dips into the teens tonight. Gonna be a cold walk to the uconn game tomorrow night.


----------



## widdle

Yeah a bit of a jab. But i can't insult something i haven't seen …Would i insult someone's effort..I hope not..But, I'm not gonna guess…


----------



## AnthonyReed

7, thanks for the pics. The saw stand is looking good and I really like the shape on the catcher; curves are nice.

Sensi.


----------



## widdle

Todd, i used your name as an example, i should of generalized, which was my intention, don't take it personal…I will try to respond accurately later..


----------



## KnowWhatMomKnows

My Shop consists of keeping a pile of wood on a shelf in our bedroom. Then we use our spare bedroom for the "SHOP" Area, and we even use the back end of our truck as weather allows. And yes, My Shop is also the Kitchen since I also create projects in the Kitchen. I consider OTHER things I create too as part of my shop, I create Gourmet Foods as well  Its all fun, and a person makes what they make where they can. I love my life!! COOL THREAD


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Stef the worst part was getting out of my driveway, hwy's were fine but my neighborhood was a skating rink.

Thanks Tony… Yeah I dig that shape too, I want to start using french curves more, I didn't really know how, took me like 3 tries to get the pattern to match, still don't know if I'm doing it right.

Sensimilla


----------



## Pezking7p

Sensi widdles.


----------



## ToddJB

> ...I want to start using french curves more, I didn t really know how, took me like 3 tries to get the pattern to match, still don t know if I m doing it right.
> 
> - 7Footer


Samesies. I get the concept, but doing it well/correctly is still elusive.


----------



## DanKrager

7, a piece of tape placed judiciously on a transparent French curve can be your friend. Hold the curve over the project as desired and place the tape where the edge is. It's nothing more than a visual "fence" that you can use to relocate the curve. Mark a starting point for the curve on the project, flip the FC as needed and align the tape with the edge. I doubt there is a whole school of thought with apprenticeships about how to use FCs. You do what works.

Think diagonals for symmetry.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Think diagonals for symmetry. - I need a picture in order to wrap my monkey mind around that, can anyone help me out?


----------



## TheFridge

> Think diagonals for symmetry. - I need a picture in order to wrap my monkey mind around that, can anyone help me out?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Don't know anything about that.

But I do know I'm glad it only snows once every couple years down here. Don't know how y'all deal with all that white stuff. Troopers you are.


----------



## chrisstef

Same way you deal with snakes, gators and the giant ass flying dinosaurs you southerners call bugs Fridgey. Never in my life have i stepped into a pond or lake and had to look out for something that could eat my face off.


----------



## jmartel

Out here we just have to deal with Sasquatch. And bears, moutain lions, and there are a few wolves. Not to mention Volcanoes or Earthquakes, too.

But really, the worst of all are the Hipsters and moped gangs.


----------



## Mosquito

I will say I agree with Todd, in that time can alleviate some of the perceived quality issues that may come from lacking experience. Taking the time to slow down, research first, and maybe even practice can go a long way.

Could an 'experienced' crew take care of finishing my shop in a week or two? Probably. Can I afford that? Not all in one shot. I can, however, afford the time it takes to do it myself. It may not be on the same exacting level as someone who does it for a living every day, but I'll try not to demand they write software to my level either


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, from my experience the things I have have hired out have been way below my standards. Perhaps that is because I hired poorly. But they were "Professionals", but did super piss poor jobs. This happened with external painting, finishing drywall, and installing egress windows. They are the only things I've hired out, and I was disappointed with the results with them all. Every time I've had to have them come back multiple times to address something. Super disappointing.


----------



## Mosquito

I just recently got into the home owner ring, so no experience with that yet. I will say, however, that the management company we were renting through had a terrible maintenance crew and if I hired a company to do something at my house and I saw one of them I'd tell them to turn around and leave lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

JHate makes me want to buy a scooter.

I have run into that as well Todd. It is infuriating to be sure. I don't think Widdle meant to hurt your cold black banker heart though.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not hurt. I just disagree with the thought that you have to have a pro to have pro results, and if you attempt to do it yourself you will have sub par results that will end up costing you more money in the end. Can that happen? Yes. Does it? I'm sure. Has that been my experience with it? No, actually it's been the exact opposite. And when I encourage Pez, it's because I've seen his kitchen, his furniture, his ability to learn from research, and that he's the boss of people every day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A sage and judicious assessment Mr. Blackstone. I am in full accord. My reference was to your taking insult not to your differing opinion.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah. Just my way to avoid getting pulled into a personal argument. " Oh, I see you are trying to draw me into a fight by calling me into question. Fine. I'm insulted. Feel better?" AcceptIng an insult, and getting your touch hole hurt are very different, at least in my life. I've learned a thing or two from a decade of marriage.


----------



## widdle

Let me try this again..



> Todd, i used your name as an example, i should of generalized, which was my intention, don t take it personal…I will try to respond accurately later..
> 
> - widdle





> Todd, i used your name as an example, i should of generalized, which was my intention, don t take it personal…I will try to respond accurately later..
> 
> - widdle





> Todd, i used your name as an example, i should of generalized, which was my intention, don t take it personal…I will try to respond accurately later..
> 
> - widdle


----------



## bandit571

Bandit was getting some "leg" today..









All four are done….even sanded!









High Tech Lathe, too..









A five speed. Craftsman for the 80s…bed is a "T" rail. Seems to work….


----------



## jmartel

> I just disagree with the thought that you have to have a pro to have pro results, and if you attempt to do it yourself you will have sub par results that will end up costing you more money in the end.
> - ToddJB


No different than in woodworking, really. Look at some of the stuff people are putting out on this site. You'd have to spend many thousands to get it from a professional, and even then, there's no guarantee that it would be as good as the stuff they built themselves. Just takes more time and a lot more labor than money.


----------



## bandit571

As for doing Carpentry work…..mine was more on the commercial side. LOTS of foundation work, though. Hated flat work. Don't like roofs, period. needed to install the wiring for our electric range (220) as the old one was gas. New breaker, new wiring was run, new outlet installed, cooking the same day. I bought the materials, and did the install. Years ago, I installed an upstairs half bath. No tub, just the rest. And a built in clothes closet. No electrical, just the plumbing…..

Past year, had that house fire here….repaired the "Burnt Room" back to it's former self. Drywall, mud & Tape, paint, and trimmed out the closet door opening. Landlord couldn't get the Insurance company to pay anything….guess who did the work…..


----------



## widdle

That was an error..Just meant one quote…Soo if anyone wants me to help you with the computer let me know…

Todd, Im in the trades, I'm fan of the trades, i see it disapearing out here, so I'm gonna fight for the trades…A guy who has watched and questioned his coworkers for 300 days a year for twenty to 30 years and who's not driven buy money gets my vote…I appreciate all you guys doing your own stuff…I really do…if any of you think i can google, youtube what you do…call me..I'll be there..


----------



## Pezking7p

I find that many pros are not super good at their job.

However, people who gravitate towards craft hobbies and who congregate in communities devoted to crafts are at the top of their league. Guys like widdle, fridge, hammer thumb, Bhog, etc, are guaranteed top tier in whatever they do. They have high expectations for themselves and also for their peers. It's probably hurts their soul a little to watch anyone do it to a lesser standard than they would do themselves.

I realize I'm putting words in their mouths, but that's my take and my experience.

I fully realize that, while I could muddle through any job and get better than average results, my eye for great framing, or great block work just isn't there without a lot of research. those are the benefits that I would be seeking from a GC. However, I've heard nothing but horror stories from people who do remodels, almost all centered around time and money problems with their GC. This makes me particularly nervous about hiring one.

Anyway this got pretty rambley.

I bought some hickory from a friend in November. Supposed to be seasoned but it's wet as hell and not split very well. It's hissing in the fire place…have to roll it over every 10 minutes to keep it burning. Sucks.

Growlers of beer don't suck though. Local grocery store started selling fresh growlers of local beer. Yummy.


----------



## widdle

Agreed, but lets say you seach tables in the project section, if you go back , lets say 3 years ago, there was some killer stuff…site is watered down and gotten sort of home depot ish..



> I just disagree with the thought that you have to have a pro to have pro results, and if you attempt to do it yourself you will have sub par results that will end up costing you more money in the end.
> - ToddJB
> 
> No different than in woodworking, really. Look at some of the stuff people are putting out on this site. You d have to spend many thousands to get it from a professional, and even then, there s no guarantee that it would be as good as the stuff they built themselves. Just takes more time and a lot more labor than money.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Widdle and Todd being….. cantankerous? The typed word is tough. I've had beefs with a few guys on here, and most to them would've happened in person… if we could discuss it…..preferably over a beer.

Anyway, I see where both of you knuckleheads are coming from. There's no right answer. Too many variables. My current basement is evidence that some people really should hire the work out. My prior house is proof that some people really can do some work as good as contractors. Depends on a lot of factors. Looking at the effort and talent Todd puts into a simple marking gauge leads me to believe he does good work.

Pez on the other hand….should hire it out. Lawlz.

Nah, basements are one thing, but I'd sure be tempted to price it for a contractor just to get you enclosed, and you can take it from there. Elec and plumbing are the biggest markups anyway. Nether are to be skeered of.


----------



## TheFridge

I blame Ana White.


----------



## Slyy

> I blame Ana White.
> 
> - TheFridge


Gets my vote for sure. 
As for the weather Fridge, while I respect those further north for their cold weather prowess (lord knows Oklahomans and Texans suck at driving in white) think rather slap a fist sized skeeter off my neck than sit in a 2' blizzard.

I'm still getting over Pez talking about putting things in other doods mouths, words or otherwise. Can't tell if it offends or makes me curious.

Nice legs Bandito.

Red, Beer cures all for sure. Interweb beefs are a tricky lot, always difficult to convey emotion and time with the pecked out word.

Wife let me bring the parts in from the cold








Should be able to get it assembled by Wednesday. The headstock was a bit stubborn in coming apart so it's still getting primed so it's not in the pic.
Also, super excited for the Lady Slyy, she dropped her no good adjunct professor job and just got hired on as the Development Coordinator for the OKC Philharmonic. Guess she'll be smoozing all the big oil companies for their $$$$$'s to fund more City Culture.


----------



## shampeon

Power Bronze! Very nice.


----------



## TheFridge

sooooo….

This is one of those awkward silences right?

Edit: dammit. Effing LJs didn't show the new posts and robbed me of my glory. SOB.

Edit edit: sly, id have to agree. Except for the one time I was in a port-a-potty and a some kind of bug violated me. I still have nightmares.


----------



## Slyy

The site wasn't even working for me for about the last 3 hours or so Fridge. Right up until I got to post that just earlier.


----------



## Tugboater78

Id hire out a lot of my house remodel work, if what ive seen done by the local contractors on other jobs wasnt total shiet..

I am a bit slower but can get it done eventually.. right?

I wanna get home and finish my kitchen!


----------



## theoldfart

Ahhhhh, home again home again ziggadyzigg. 11 degrees!


----------



## woodcox

I built one almost identical to this some years back. Tucked in a ball I could cruise around 50mph, on the flats, with no windcable brakes made for some sketchy stops. Funny, I prolly put a grand in parts on the motor alone to get only 8mph over stock, it was way quicker though. Commuting at 100 mpg was fun for a couple years. Baby on the way and buying a house near the hood made me sell it and my cr500 hill shooter. Glad I made it through the young and dumb as is.

I used my LV gift cards today before the free shipping offer expires. I picked out a stone pond to help with mess, a norton 220/1000 stone and few narex mortise chisels-1/4, 3/8, & 1/2.

There has been a Mazda parking in the shop like its a garage or something? Freezing weather here is seriously cutting into my motivation to get out there.

Some solid work you guys have putting down lately. Keep it up fellas…


----------



## chrisstef

4 degrees this morning. Ever have frozen nose hairs Fridge? A good deep nostril inhale and it feels like you've been cutting brick all day with no mask on.

Welcome back Kevin. Hey have you ever been to Berkshire wood products? A buddy of mine is heading there this weekend and tells me I need to go. 5 barns full of lumber. I guess they deal in a lot of live edge slab stuff.

Hell yea Jake and lol at power bronze.

In another 2 nights I will have 90% of all my shop isht organized and put away. Its not perfect but a year and 4 months will be what it took to create my shop. $7 black and yellow bins from the depot have been an excellent value. I still would like an area to store finishes and chemicals and a dedicated sharpening station.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, thanks. I knew about Berkshire but havn't been there. I believe it's well worth the trip.


----------



## summerfi

Welcome back among the frozen, Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Bob. A couple of panel saws going out to you next week or so. I'll pm you.


----------



## summerfi

OK, I've found a couple more drill bits for ya too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So it was nothing but a clever ruse learned from years of avoidance practiced in marriage. I dig your vision and appreciate your time spent illuminating me to your plight and methods. Thank you Mr. Banker.

Pez, I must correct you. Though I agree with your estimation of those guys being in the upper echelon in their fields; Bhog is an aggressive sub bottom not a top.

You are an asset to this thread Jake. I thank you.

Fridge, well played none the less.

Glad you made it home safe Kevin.

That is cool Woodcox. I think I want a Vespa and bomber goggles. I'll braid my beard and sit on the scooter in front of JHate's townhouse smoking handrolls and listening to Johnny Cash on cassette.

Well done on getting your ish in order Stef. Nice work brother.


----------



## chrisstef

That is cool Woodcox. I think I want a Vespa and bomber goggles. I'll braid my beard and sit on the scooter in front of JHate's townhouse smoking handrolls and listening to Johnny Cash on cassette.

That is fuggin sig worthy! Lol!


----------



## terryR

Had to google AnaWhite…OMG!










"Welcome to the dungeon, it gets worse here every day.
Learn to live with the animals, and just move stuff outta the way…"


----------



## terryR

Been putting up with decades of trash under our 1870's home for eleven years. Yesterday I pulled out three trash bags of debris and vacuumed the walls where I plan to install our whole house water filter. Looks like the water heater has settled, too. Damn.

I've been in my sweet shop too much the past year…

edit; I need to get a photo of the floor jacks installed by the professionals; they stood for a week before falling over! Lots of imaginative use of the f-word when the company's pres was under our home! And, no, we didn't pay a penny.


----------



## chrisstef

I see about $11 in scrap wire there Terry.


----------



## terryR

No kidding, Stef. loads of copper tubing, too.

Previous workers just stored pvc fittings under the home, and I just went with it…Bad idea! time to clean and prep for sale!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man Terry, I bet it will feel good to get that cleaned out.


----------



## chrisstef

That's what you said the last time you went to the proctologist no? ^


----------



## ToddJB

Speaking of getting cleaned out. The Squatty Potty is a game changer in my house. It was my Christmas gift to the wife.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I eat lots of fruits and vegetables, tons of fiber, no build up. My Dr. just uses that check up so she can look at my buns.

Oh the quotes I have heard over the last two weeks… I need to share some with you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That you bought it as a present for the wife is testament to your righteousness.


----------



## terryR

we don't camp without the squatty potty.
worth the price of admission!


----------



## chrisstef

Squatty potty, lol! I will say that the toilet in our bathroom is substantially too tall and the s.p. would fit the bill, however, I think id rather change out the toilet.

1:30 meeting at the morgue today. Seriously, the morgue. I'm not real sure what to expect.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Expect the smell of formaldehyde for one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I always intend to buy an old house with lots of character, but I chicken out. Terry's reminding me why.

Finding a way to poly these chairs in the winter is gonna be tough. My shop doesn't get above 50. High of 3 degrees this weekend.

Fact: There actually is a charm school in Dogtown, but widdlle was too busy strokin 8mms.


----------



## JayT

"House with character" is realtor-speak for "Old house with lots of hidden problems that will cost you an arm and a leg to fix correctly. But it looks pretty!"

I love the style and woodwork in old houses, especially Craftsman style, but most people don't recognize the amount of time and effort it takes to keep them up, so they get neglected and the problems covered up just enough to get the house sold.


----------



## jmartel

Put a bid in on an old Craftsman house. Still pissed we didn't get it, but it would have involved me crawling through the attic to rip out knob and tube wiring and insulation in the middle of summer. I'm OK with not having to do that part of it.


----------



## Tim457

> But I do know I m glad it only snows once every couple years down here. Don t know how y all deal with all that white stuff. Troopers you are.
> 
> - TheFridge


I love pretty much everything about snow except driving in it and shoveling. And even shoveling I try to look at as exercise I need anyway. Snow can be lots of fun sledding, skiing, building forts, etc. All you need is warm enough gear.


----------



## shampeon

Our new house is an Eichler, in good shape, but full of the weirdness of being an Eichler.


----------



## widdle

Are you saying i need to sprinkle some sugar around here Red…

I don't understand the 8mm reference , or are we talking green kryptonics…


----------



## chrisstef

I think he was sayin you used to punch the clown in the woods behind the photog's house wids. Poison oak on your junk.

Goin to look at some walnut on Thursday morning. Hoping its not all garbo.


----------



## ToddJB

Had to look up Eichler. Didn't know the name. I like those styles. Too mid-mod of me to live in daily, but I can definitely dig it.

I'm in the old house boat, not an old house-boat. At this point, after 5 years, we have most of the major issues addressed. Up to date electrical, mechanical, and plumbing. Wood siding has been sealed well. Some previous owner went through and put in blow in insulation in the walls and ceiling. Windows are all modern (though some of the are cheapos). Really the only things that bug me about it being an old house is that it's lath and plaster, and after 100 years of patching the walls look like trash if you get close, and some spots even if you're not so close, popcorn ceilings, and a hodgepodge mix of 50s-80s trim work upstairs. When I did the basement I made the trim super close to the houses original trim, which can still be seen in the upstairs closest. At some point I'd like to redo that stuff, but it's not super pressing to me.

Next big projects are kitchen (for my squatty potty queen) and car port (for me to take the whole garage).


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd (or others), how do you feel those investments pay back to you? I have a lot of small things like that on my house (windows, doors, wall/floor insulation, 1/4" plywood walls/ceilings) that I would like to upgrade, but I worry about putting $20,000 into a house I'll probably sell in under 5 years and only getting $5,000 back from those improvements.

If I was going to live in my house for longer than 5 years, I don't think i would hesitate, I just worry that I'll move in a year or two, as I've never lived anywhere for more than 3-4 years, and I've been here for almost 4 years….


----------



## Tim457

Pez, if you fixed all those things today, would you stay longer than 5 years or would it have no effect on your decision to stay? If you don't stay that long would the happiness of having it all done be worth $15k? If you wouldn't stay and it's not worth the $15k to you then probably better to do just the things that need to be done.


----------



## ToddJB

That's the thing - I don't anticipate going anywhere anytime soon.

Had I done the basement? Yes. Absolutely. Took the house from 2 Bed, 1 Bath to 4 Bed, 2 Bath. Kitchen upgrade would make since too (though that wouldn't likely have been a full return on investment if would make the house far more marketable.


----------



## Pezking7p

I NEED to add a bathroom to sell my house. 3 BR/1 BA is hard to sell, and the bathroom is tiny. Because of this I'm sure I'll get my money back from a bathroom addition. Doing too much more to a 1300 sqft house is probably a losing battle, I'm thinking.

I love this house and the only reason I would move is to get on a bigger acreage to buy horses or other livestock. Tim, I move for job reasons (have to stay ahead of sexual harassment lawsuits). I've been from Iowa, to Mass., to other part of Mass, to North Carolina since 2009. Boss just came in and asked me some weird questions about career path, so it's on my mind.


----------



## Mosquito

> I love pretty much everything about snow except driving in it and shoveling. And even shoveling I try to look at as exercise I need anyway. Snow can be lots of fun sledding, skiing, building forts, etc. All you need is warm enough gear.
> 
> - Tim


1.) I have a snowblower, and it's kinda fun to use
2.) I drive a subaru, so I don't even mind driving in it… on my way home from the store last time it snowed, I randomly drove through a neighborhood just to slide around and have fun lol

I only hate *sharing the road* in the snow lol


----------



## Pezking7p

> I only hate *sharing the road* in the snow lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Word. That about sums it up for me.


----------



## darinS

Jelectrical, You could have made it a condition of the sale to have them update the electrical. That's what the wife and I did for the house we bought. This way it isn't you crawling in the attic in the summer, and you're not the one paying for it.

Mos, I agree. Hate sharing the road in the snow.


----------



## TheFridge

I've had to do service work in a funeral home.

I've also wired up a a crematorium and a bone grinder to grind up the bits that don't turn completely to ash. It was right next to the cooler. I think I showered five times when I got home. Just weird.

It was 30 deg this morning and I wanted to die.

Red, Cajun heater. Works like a champ.


----------



## john2005

Christmas came a little late this year for me…


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, Pez. Staying ahead of the lawsuits.

Lovin that color on the lathe parts Jakey.

Eichler homes are fuggin dope looking!

Widdle punching the clown, lawl.

Sounds like Dawson might be ready for a private league or something Red, that must be so frustrating for him and for you to watch.

Dank - thanks for the advice on the french curves… I appreciate your advice, I've taken several of your comments and copied and pasted them into a document to save for later on..

"House with character" is realtor-speak for "Old house with lots of hidden problems that will cost you an arm and a leg to fix correctly. But it looks pretty!"
^This…. 8.5 years in my house, have roughly 60k into remodeling costs, partially done by me and partially done by a contractor, and I still have to finish my entire basement (1325 sq ft), refinish floors upstairs, and spruce up the spare bedroom.. I'm about to throw in the towel, if we sell it as is I'd still get maybe 30-40k, but if I finish it (spending who knows how much more), I'll only get probably another 10-20k depending on the market.. My contractor has become a friend and he's taught me immense amounts of tricks that I wouldn't have ever learned otherwise by letting me work with him…. I don't think I'd trade that, but I'm never buying another old house with 'character'.

Edit: 
Forgot to mention how cook that bike is WC.

John - hell yeah! The axial is the boss.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I saw a man with jaundice on the slab (almost orange) and a woman in a clear bag with the extension cord still wrapped around her neck.

Temperatures that low are a trigger for hostility in me Fridge.

Congrats John!


----------



## ToddJB

Dag John, she's got a pretty mouth.

Fridge, my first employed job was at a funeral home. Age 12-16. Got to see all sorts of weird ish. Our crematory was this falling down tin out building in this grove a quarter mile back this dirt road. Open up the rickety doors that were falling off the hinges, to a flickering florescent light. Move the body to a stainless table beside this massive rusty conveyor style incinerator and leave - quickly. Come back the next day to a cardboard box sitting on the same stainless table. Creepy.


----------



## jmartel

> Jelectrical, You could have made it a condition of the sale to have them update the electrical. That s what the wife and I did for the house we bought. This way it isn t you crawling in the attic in the summer, and you re not the one paying for it.
> 
> - darinS


Not in the housing market here or in a lot of west coast cities. We went in with no conditions and 10% over asking price, and weren't even in the top 5 offers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is fantastic Todd.

JTruth is truthful.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Not in the housing market here or in a lot of west coast cities. We went in with no conditions and 10% over asking price, and weren t even in the top 5 offers.
> 
> - jmartel


That is so messed up. I believe I would move immediately. Although, when I sold my duplex in Iowa I got two full price offers in 2 days. Speaking of which, I haven't heard boo from the little bastard who bought it trying to sue me since february I think.


----------



## DanKrager

7, I am honored that you are collecting my comments. I try very hard to just be helpful from my experience. I have lots of experience because I've had time to make lots of mistakes.

Did you ever figure out the "diagonal" comments? Symmetry occurs lots of different ways…sometimes curves are symmetric about centerlines, sometimes about the diagonals of a piece. As I reviewed my comment about diagonals, I noticed it to be confusing at best. The curves in your piece are symmetrical about the centerlines, both horizontally and vertically. So the FC would be flipped side to side about the vertical axis and end for end on the horizontal axis, each time lining up the tape to the edge and the curve to a starting point. Sorry for the obfuscation! 

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Morgue wasn't as creepy as I thought it would be. Saw into the cooler with all the stiffs, they were all bagged up.  Caught a peek into the autopsy room too. Saw there was one on the table so I didn't look much deeper. No stench to speak of either. What would have taken 3 contractors about 15 minutes took 3 contractors and 7 state employees an hour and a half.

7 - that's why we sold the last house. It had some great character but the maintenance was piling up. Bailed for a 25 year old house with a new roof and new windows and really nothing but cosmetics to do. Extremely happy we did it.

As to how house investments paid off Pez …. we bought at the height of the market here in CT, prices were high, real high. We probably put 5k into the kitchen but a ton of hours into painting and we sold for $5k less than we bought it for. If we bought in the market we sold at I think we would have netted about 15k. It did go fast though and id say that's worth something. Sitting around for 6-9 months waiting for it to sell would have drove me nuts. We flipped it in a month to the first offer that came in, which was after 3 days on the market. IMO that's worth a good chunk of change. With that said, I think youd get a good majority of your money back with a bathroom addition. At bare minimum you'd open up a sale to quite a few more people. Attract as many people as you can and it sells quicker.

Nice slidah there John.

Meeting a guy on Thursday morning for some walnut. $3/bf. I'm closing in on Red's pricing. Hopefully its not all sapwood. If its nice I'm comin home with 100bf. and hopefully a new buddy. Lots of hand lotion Thursday morning.


----------



## DanKrager

Merry Christmas, John. Can't wait for your reaction the first time you cut something and crawl out from under the dust! Recommend don't make the first cut without DC or it will take months to clean up your beautiful shop.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

DC, yeah. Man, I've been keeping my peepers peeled for an air cleaner on CL. The mess doesn't bug me, but the lingering fog of floaters stuffs me up like crazy. I'm holding off on a full DC until I get my little lean to made off the back of the garage for my compressor. I'll put the DC in there too.


----------



## shampeon

7: the way it worked in San Francisco is that sellers typically pay for a building inspection pre-sale, so buyers know going in how to price their bids, and escrow times are short. The offer we accepted was a 15 day escrow, all contingencies waived except financing, for which they were preapproved. That beat out a 21 day escrow offer that was almost the same. With the price of real-estate there, there's really no point in bogging things down. Anything significant would a) be taken care of by the HOA since there aren't many single-family homes and b) probably be addressed pre-sale to maximize the selling price.

When we bought here in the East Bay, they don't do that, but generally any work that comes up in inspection is just credited back to the buyer. The idea is that the seller doesn't have incentive to fix things to the buyer's satisfaction, so again, just get the transaction done.

This all probably sounds like madness, but there's a logic to it.


----------



## Slyy

Getting oddly necro in here. Morgue would be a creepy place. Not gonna lie, seen several people die and moved more than my share of bodies into a black bag onto a big high-side metal table. End-of-life and organ harvest stuff is, well, interesting. Gotta say though that in many ways I do feel an honor of sorts getting to help (even if unsuccessfully) people at the most critical time.

On the property front, since the wife has a new higher paying job, we are definitely throwing more money into the part of our savings for future housing. Tired of renting and throwing money away and ready to have a real place of our own.

Also








Keeping the top for now but will likely make a replacement in the near future. Everything is ready except for the pesky headstock, pulley still pretty stuck as well as the spur center. Just keep adding more PB Blaster but might try some heat and cold if it doesn't loosen up in the next day or so.


----------



## darinS

> Not in the housing market here or in a lot of west coast cities. We went in with no conditions and 10% over asking price, and weren t even in the top 5 offers.
> 
> - jmartel


Just goes to show (to me anyway) things definitely don't work the same all over. 10% over and still not in the top 5?? Holy Hannah!!! People here would be falling all over themselves to be getting that here.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, give it the ol ATF/Acetone treatment.

Also is the top original? Mine was. I like the look of the old wood with the new paint. I just kept adding tung oil to darken it up, and then Arm R Sealed it.


----------



## bandit571

Slyy: On the Craftsman lathe I have, the shafts that hold the centers are hollow. According to the manual, I use a steel rod, come in from behind the centers, and a few taps with a hammer on the rod will pop the centers out. 









Of course, mine is the old "T" railed one. Head and tail stock might be close to the same. Look at the other end of the shafts, and see IF they are hollow.


----------



## Slyy

Todd original to the original owner at least. He put some side moulding on to sprucen the top up and I'd assume to help keep things from rolling off. I just went over with a scotch pad and some denatured alcohol to get the oil and dirt out of it. I've got some ATF/acetone mixed up, think 'ol DK was the first to turn me into that particular mixture.

Bandito, yeah the centers are hollow. The tailstock had a live center on it Morse Taper #1 and after some PB for a day it came out with a few taps of a 3/8" steel rod. Tried the same on the headstock but it is definitely more stubborn. What worries me is the pulley being stuck, it not even sitting in the correct position anyway. I've given it a few taps with a wood block and hammer to see if I can break it loose but no bueno so far. Banging on that 'ol pot metal pulley scares me, broke one once before.


----------



## ToddJB

Set screws on the pulleys? Sometimes they are doubled up on top of each other. If no, I've seen some clever adaptations of bearing pullers for step pulleys. Effectively they make jaws from ply wood that grip each step so the pressure isn't in one single location.


----------



## 489tad

Todd why don't you make a air cleaner from a HVAC squirrel cage, that is if you have one. I made two and they work as well as the Jet.


----------



## ToddJB

Great question, Dan. I should. I'll add those to my list of items to look for. As of last night I might need to find two, as the one in my shop heater didn't kick on. It wasn't cold enough last night for me to dive into it.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, Slyy, I'm a firm believer in the effectiveness of the ATFA mixture. A generous application of it, an overnight "soak" and the spur will pop out like a newborn. In that situation I wouldn't be afraid to really get after it with a 3# persuader using the biggest rod that will fit down the tube (with a little slack in case of mushroom). The other method is to hold the shaft (NOT WITH THE LOCK PIN) with a big wrench, and with another big (pipe) wrench on the spur, twist it out. This is actually more likely to get it out than pounding.

The pulley is a different issue. If it has twisted out of its original position, we're no longer dealing with just rust interference. The pulley has been galled by the twist and is even perhaps corroded because of the bimetal action of two dissimilar metals. This pulley is going to fight all the way to the last 1/4", and even if you don't distort the pulley, it may not be usable because of the scoring in the bore. I'm not familiar with this headstock, so dumb question. Is there any way to take the entire shaft out with the pulley on it? Need a photo of the situation. If the pulley is trapped between the ends of the headstock, then see if you can determine what holds the shaft in place. Snap rings, cam bearings, simple setscrewed collar come to mind first. Do what it takes to free the shaft then pucker up with deadblow and punch. Lube the shaft where the pulley must travel to come off with Neversieze…the gray goo that gets on your face as soon as you open the bottle. 
Let's see the situation up close.
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Theanks for the Info DK, as you've said: you're experience comes from years of mistakes! Suppose that's true of most experience. I've got some company coming over shortly so more in-depth response must wait but I'll take some more up close pics. I certainly hear you on the pot metal vs. steel: the Craftsman scroll saw I've worked on had a very similar issue in the pulley being extremely difficult to extricate.


----------



## jmartel

After a week and a half of no rain, it's back to being overcast and drizzly. Instantly jumped 10-15 degrees warmer.


----------



## Slyy

Well I'll take the time to post some photos. From what I can see (and looking at exploded diagram) the headstock is just held with one set screw collar and some c-rings?









Here are some actual pictures of mine








From what I can tell this is the one screw that holds the entire headstock spindle in place.








Here is the bearing (?) at the front. Not sure what the hole is for, seems to be a blind hole with no threads or anything so In theory this should just slide off or the spindle should slide off around it? It does spin with the spindle.








Graduated pulley for indexing and for locking the headstock in place.








You can see how backed off the pulley currently is. This image is with the headstock locking mechanism extended to its fullest to what should allow it to seat into one of the indexed slots on the pulley. Still has about 10-12 mm worth of space to go.

I poured a generous amount of ATFA/A on it so hopefully some of it will come loose. 
Other than disassembly/clean/paint/reassembly of this one part the lathe is essentially restored. I'll still need to fashion an adjustable mount for the motor but that shouldn't be too difficult.

Edit to add: Can't seem to get the exploded view to upload at a decent resolution.
Also DK, I use anti-seize pretty liberally now. All these old jalopies I've worked on make me wish so hard that some of the previous owners would have taken care to reduce rust and screw-stripping more. I see it as some o of my duty to make it easier on future users of this very same equipment to use the anti-seize so that hopefully they will encounter an easier time to help these old workhorses to keep on working.


----------



## john2005

Got to play with the new toy this evening after the boys went to bed. I may have encouraged them to go early… Initial impressions are awesome. I have been using a DW705 for close to 15 years now so I figured an upgrade was in order. I will say, on the record, that (as DanK pointed out) it does not collect the dust near as well as the Dewalt. I never used anything but a bag on that saw and that was always sufficient. Unless it was full. 
All other points seem to be very well thought out and precise. It is very easy and intuitive to use. Haven't even looked at the manual yet. (man card in tact) 
The thing that was really amazing to me though is that I went out to adjust/set up. There is no need to adjust. I have never purchased any tool that did not need some sort of alignment or adjusting prior to use. This thing was square on all angles out of the box! I thought my square was off. I ran it through all its functions and brought it back to zero. Still square. Made a cut. Square. Tried a different square. Same. I was impressed there. 
It operates very smooth. I like that the glide action can be locked out. I had a lot of smaller material to cut and that works very well for that. I may build a fence for it though. First to give it a "zero clearance" type cut. Secondly to move it out a tiny bit. I noticed that you really have to push it to the stop to cut that last 32nd. Bumping it out a bit would fix that. 
All in all, it is very nice and I am very pleased.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Todd why don t you make a air cleaner from a HVAC squirrel cage, that is if you have one. I made two and they work as well as the Jet.
> 
> - 489tad


Have 2 squirrel cages just for this purpose..


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## TheFridge

That's only in LA right? I mean. It's cool everywhere else huh?


----------



## Tugboater78

> That s only in LA right? I mean. It s cool everywhere else huh?
> 
> - TheFridge


 I reckon.. feel free to pleasure the ducks elsewhere..


----------



## Tugboater78

.


----------



## DanKrager

Thank you Slyy for the pictures. Clarifies some things. First, the ring with the blank hole is an eccentric bearing lock. It's designed to be released with a spanner wrench, but those don't hang out in most tool boxes in the various sizes needed, so a hammer and punch are the tools of choice. You can see evidence in the picture it has been "punched". You might get a clue about the last tightening from the punch marks. Another method to twist the eccentric loose is to find a punch that fits the hole very tightly and drive it in. Then holding the shaft stationary, use the punch like a lever to twist the eccentric loose. The problem is that the eccentric tightens in both directions and it become a matter of finding out which way it was tightened last. Sometimes, if you're really lucky and know what to look for, you can see which way to twist the ring. Once it's loose, the bearing, if not frozen on, will slide freely along the shaft. It appears that the outer bearing ring is retained in the headstock (probably with snap rings) and the shaft is held in place with these eccentric bearing locks, probably at both ends.

The good news is that the pulley is outboard, so you can get the shaft free of the headstock to more effectively remove the pulley. I'd take the pulley and shaft over to my press and with the pulley fully supported by a strong plate, push the shaft out with the press, having made sure that all setscrews and other fasteners are relieved. A machine shop might do it for a little or nothing. Be wary of "friends" with motorized presses that can crush bowling balls…you want this to be a slow removal with plenty of lube because you will likely be pushing metal in a bunch somewhere.

Anyway, good luck. PM with more questions if needed.
DanK

Edit: ...and when you put those *&%$ rings back, tighten them like a regular right hand nut, i.e. righty tighty-lefty loosey!!!!


----------



## johnstoneb

Slyy
That collar is a bearing retainer and probably threaded onto the shaft. The allen screw is a lock screw. The hole in the collar is for a spanner wrench, I have used a hammer and punch to knock the collars loose.


----------



## racerglen

State of shop..mess









Too many things on the go..









M.F. #700, same type as Stanley 110, as found except for repaint on cap and some tuneup on the blade.

















And it's back..maybe..when last shown, perhaps a couple of years ago, this Birch crotch was moving toward being a serving platter, but the cracks at the ends still buffalo me ..wood filler is too noticable, tried staining last time and that was worse..








Pondering butterfly keys at this point..


----------



## terryR

Glen, can you fill the cracks with black sawdust or is that too noticeable?

Restoring the vintage lathe looks like fun work. I'm pretty sure I would've destroyed those pulleys by now!

Another bowl from my shop…gotta stem this addiction and get some work done!










Tigerwood and black dye…no carving this time.


----------



## Mosquito

Know it doesn't mean a whole lot, but one of my wooden computer cases was included in a list of 'favorite pc mods' by a contributing writer at Forbes. I'm #30 in the gallery (best for last?) lol Kinda cool

http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2016/01/06/the-30-most-amazing-pc-mods-of-2015/

http://www.forbes.com/pictures/fkim45hflm/victorian-desktop-by-chr/


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Mos! Your case looks fabulous!

I only saw one other wooden case…looked like a ship. Pretty cool. Looks like most of the entries have acces to a 3D printer? Tough to compete with that sort of money!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is looking fantastic Jake. Dan K is an amazing wealth of information.

Beautiful Glen. I like the look of butterflies.

Damn Terry!

That is so cool, congratulations Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

There were some pretty sweet mods in there, lots of laser cutter, CNC mill, and 3D printer work, but in most of those cases (heh, pun) it was used well, with lots of thought and time put into the designs. I actually liked most of them in there, with a few exceptions. I appreciate the time, effort, and results with out necessarily liking the aesthetic…


----------



## terryR

certainly some serious time and thought in those builds.!
It's easy for me to enjoy someone else's custom work…even if the end product isn't my style
I liked the vintage Russian case with analog gauges best!

But, honestly, haven't booted my PC in 2 years. Guess I've followed the crowd into portable devices…


----------



## ToddJB

Super cool, Mos. Congrats. You're blog is super detailed too.

Terry, I liked that Soviet box too.


----------



## Slyy

Chris nice build, and man are there some interesting builds mixed in there.

DK, thanks for following the info, got it still sitting in the ATF/A but will get after it again this afternoon. From what I could see in the exploded view it is indeed held in place on both ends by snap rings under those lock bearings, which again I think are on both sides of the casting.
You sir, are a veritable font of knowledge and know-how and better than many of us here (looking at you T), appreciate the help. I shall report back in a few hours.

Terry, that and the previous bowl are sweet, I definitely liked the additions of the dremel carvings on the former version.

In addition to finishing restoration of the lathe, I've got to work on resharpening the tools. The original owner had some interesting ideas on sharpening. The parting tool and the spear point alone have about 9 different angles sharpened between the two of them alone.


----------



## Mosquito

I did too, and that modder did some legit work too. Reworking all the gauges and stuff so they work with the computer and everything. Wired it all up himself. Pretty cool stuff


----------



## shampeon

"...you can see Chris is action…."

Word.

Nice case, Mos.


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, if you have no joy with those suggestions, here is another. I LOVE thinking about these challenges.

Two 14" pipe wrenches may be required. A pipe wrench is one of the few that increase its grip with more leverage. With one wrench on the bearing ring and another on the spur (perhaps with leather strap protection for the spur…only leather works) twist until something gives. It will be one or the other so there is at least one win. Probably can't reach the other ring with a pipe wrench. Worst case scenario is remove the snap rings and push the remaining bearing out of the housing for better access.

If you are lucky and it's the spur end ring that gives up, then work on the other ring somehow. May be down to hammer and punch. While you have the shaft on the press for the pulley you can also push the spur out.

Think think think…

Thinking hurts some, so let us know the outcome! 

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

> That s only in LA right? I mean. It s cool everywhere else huh?
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> I reckon.. feel free to pleasure the ducks elsewhere..
> 
> - Tugboater78


WTH??? Pleasure, yes…molest, no


----------



## shampeon

Please remember: "Quack means no."


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Not in all circles Ian; some consent to non-consent.


----------



## racerglen

@TerryR ..hmm, black or dark sawdust to mimic the dark bits of bark that I've "fixed"in place with C/A glue ..good thought.

Tony, I like the look of butterflies too, have the current issue of FWW open on the bench beside the problem child, the only issue (other than never having done them before ;-) that I can see is I'd need like 9 of them and even though they'd be small, inch to inch and a half long, that's kind of "busy"..

Will keep pondering after all what's another Stef year or so at this point !

(QUACK)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Vary their sizes, making some large enough to do the wok of two? Maybe use fewer than you think you require?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did anyone notice or recall that one of the first meals a woman prepares for you is a quiche? Why?


----------



## racerglen

Tony, just finished excavating one of the cracks, now awaiting my wife's coffee grounds from this morning for an experiment suggested in the FWW piece..they're dark enough to mimic the bark, if that works then can take care of some of the cracks (some are way out on the surface) that could reduce the amount of butterflies..But drying the grounds will take a wihile so on hold for now.


----------



## 7Footer

Very cool Mos, congrats! Super cool especially knowing how it was made almost entirely with hand tools.

I like almost all of them as well… The Soviet, hell yeah.

Terry that bowl is phenomenal.


----------



## chrisstef

Quiche sucks.


----------



## yuridichesky

Mos, my congratulations!


----------



## terryR

Luckily, my wife cannot cook!

I know it's not really woodworking, but I'd use the hell out of a 3D printer that pumped out wooden parts. We watch a lot of youTube and recently saw one that used wood-like fibers…very cool. Still very early to buy, but within 5 years I bet 1/3 of us have one! Cannot wait to download and print out pvc fittings instead of driving to town like mad to get ONE piece before sundown! LOL.


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Mos. Well deserved



> Did anyone notice or recall that one of the first meals a woman prepares for you is a quiche? Why?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I think it's just you, Tony. No one has ever made a quiche for me. Steak, yes. Quiche, no. What does that say?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't mind it actually Stef. I was just curious if anyone else noticed the phenomenon or if I am alone in it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"…Steak, yes. Quiche, no. What does that say?" - That I date too many artist girls? That quiche is more prevalent in California than Kansas? or That I am gay? Thanks JayT, probably just my luck.


----------



## theoldfart

YOU are alone! The only one. Unique or is it eunuch?


----------



## woodcox

I remember reading this as a child.


----------



## Mosquito

> I think it s just you, Tony. No one has ever made a quiche for me. Steak, yes. Quiche, no. What does that say?
> 
> - JayT


Same here lol

Also, thanks on the congrats guys, feels kind of nice, especially as that's one of my favorite cases far.


----------



## Slyy

> YOU are alone! The only one. Unique or is it eunuch?
> 
> - theoldfart





> I remember reading this as a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox


I feel I could now walk away from this thread for the rest of the day with deep sense of fullfillment.

Also, don't think my wife has ever made a quiche. Only woman in my life who has is my mother. Take that how you will Tony.


----------



## ToddJB

Quiche is like an egg based casserole, yeah? I think the only one to ever make me quiche was an odd man named Able. To be fair he made quiche for a lot of other men that day too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hmmm, alone it is. Thanks for the affirmation Kev. Definitely not eunuch or I'd not be witness to the quiche pattern.

I don't conduct myself with the impetus of exuding masculinity. Food intake certainly not being a barometer of that for me; I don't eat a lot of meat (Fridge). Did that book give you any tips you took to heart Woodcox?

To be clear, it is not the only meal but usually one of the first 3. I don't have an Oedipus complex Jake, but I accept the addition of your insight.


----------



## shampeon

It's a frittata with pie crust. Sounds good to me. I'll punch Bruce Feirstein in the balls if he whines about this.


----------



## chrisstef

I think that we can safely substitute any egg based cuisine for quiche. I mean how far apart is an omelet from quiche really?

My wife makes a quasi quiche I guess. Frozen hash browns on the bottom, scallions, diced up ham steak and a half dozen eggs over the top. Baked at tree-fiddy for bout half an hour or until done. No flap jacks, but its aight.


----------



## ShaneA

Any of you guys ever bought machinery from an auction online? I am looking at some PM 66 table saws in Mass. going to cost me about $250 above the selling price with LTL service, palletizing, and bidding fees to get it KC. So I am thinking that if I snag one in the $500-$650 range plus that $250 I would be in a decent value situation…

However, having a TS ride LTL across country with 7' rails, and not being able to inspect the equipment adds a level of risk. I have had new saw on my brain for a while. The local CL listings are rare, crap, or overpriced. I may end up going still. But I could save more than a G by buying used. Plus I don't think I have the pocket depth to go Sawstop.

Any stories from the gallery?


----------



## jmartel

Well apparently I am accident prone lately. Crashed the bike this morning on the way to the gym. Broken collar bone, so not too bad. Hit a bump or black ice or something that sent me into those stupid 6" tall concrete medians, which of course took the wheels out from under me. Gear did it's job, and now I'm shopping for a new helmet.

Could have been worse. I'm not too upset over it, but now I've gotta replace my plastics and a few other things. Also, it won't fire up now. Cranks weak, but no fire. I'll worry about it later. At least this is a better story than a cabinet falling on me.

Luckily I think I'm done with stuff that requires both hands on the sign build.


----------



## chrisstef

No auction experience for this guy. Maybe you could pay OF to go check it out for ya depending where in Mass it is. Ill do it for a backroom knuckler and a chiefs hat.

Edit - holy crap JRomoMoto. You gots to be careful bro.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can't help as usual Shane. Good luck in any case.

Sorry JPain. Hope you heal quick.


----------



## Slyy

JOuch, that had to be a world of no fun. Glad to hear you're relatively unmolested by physics bud.


----------



## ToddJB

Glad you're okay, Jmart. Collar bones suck. They have you in one of the those terry cloth double shoulder straps? Those thing start reeking after a few days. 6 weeks later they smell like Bhog after an all night taco bar binder

Shane, I'm no help. Though I would be concerned for the fence if they didn't remove it.


----------



## theoldfart

Jcrunch, ouch! I've broken both collar bones. One required a five day hospital stay. Stay healthy my friend and don't sneeze or cough


----------



## jmartel

RomoMoto. That's a good one. It happens. I've been fairly injury free for the last 6 or 7 years. I was due. Poolly stay home tomorrow, and back to work friday. Just can't do much field work.

And yeah, the cheap sling. Its washable so I figured I'd wash it every few days.

I'm mostly bummed because I was supposed to do another 2 day track event at Laguna Seca again in March. Won't be ready by then.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about the injury Jmart.

Word of warning to all: stay off them hover boards! My nephew broke his hip Christmas eve falling off one. Heard a news report that over 60 people got hurt on Christmas due to those things.


----------



## DanKrager

Man, Jrider, I'm sure glad it wasn't a worse injury, though any injury sucks. Take care that it has time and space to heal well. 
DanK


----------



## jmartel

In case anyone doesn't see the value in a full face helmet. Id have more face scars if I didn't:


----------



## AnthonyReed

You did that with a file….


----------



## jmartel

Belt sander. 60 grit.


----------



## Slyy

> You did that with a file….
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Can't say I'm not at least a little swayed by this argument.

DK:








One little tap and she popped out. The pulley rotates freely now if I put a punch(EDIT FOR TODD: ham sandwhich) in that front "lock bearing" and give it a twist. It's still difficult to slide off so I think first I'll see if I can't twist the spindle back and forth and work it off. If that doesn't fly I'll lock the pulley back again with set screw, pull the front lock bearing off and see if I can't persuade it off after removal from the headstock casting.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You should consider using a helmet like that while constructing Murphy beds.


----------



## lateralus819

Lucky you're alright Jmart.

Guy at work laid his bike down. Lost his left leg 6" from the knee. Hit a guard rail. Almost died.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Jake. Though I'm not sure lunch is the right tool, unless it's a quiche.


----------



## ksSlim

All from Ks n Ok need to check out the SWTCA link.
http://www.swtca.org/

Jan and Feb collectors events.


----------



## woodcox

Glad your OKish jmart and that you are not letting it get to you. After bad wrecks,all on dirt or sand, it would mess with my confidence for awhile.

I don't recall anything in particular from the book other than crass humor. I don't think there is a chicken egg dish I don't like.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry about the injury Jmart, but glad your humor is still intact. Helmet looks like it saved your head, but do you worry about neck injury?

Jakester, you'll get it done. I have faith.

Mos, I couldn't get on that website due to my adblocker. Congratulations anyway.

Putting blocking between the studs in the shop walls. Menial boring exercise that has to be done nevertheless.

(QUACK) lawl


----------



## jmartel

Doctors in the ER checked my head/neck and for signs of concussions. I'm good. Helmet did its job, so it goes into retirement and I'll get a new one. I wasn't super happy with that one, anyway.


----------



## Tim457

Glad it wasn't worse Jmart and you're in good spirits about it.


> Dank - thanks for the advice on the french curves… I appreciate your advice, I ve taken several of your comments and copied and pasted them into a document to save for later on..
> - 7Footer


Hah, so I'm not the only one. I have a copy paste document of good woodworking advice that I come across and it's half full of DanK stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Sounds like a seed of an idea for a regular blog series to me. Words of wisdom from Uncle Dan! I'd subscribe.
What about it Dan? Interested?


----------



## TheFridge

What if it's a drawn out quack that could possibly be signaling pleasure?

Meat, bread, cheese, ketchup, and sweet tea are the main food groups. I don't think quiche fits in there.

Sometimes less is more. Less face=more scars. Screw 2 wheeled motorized vehicles.


----------



## terryR

Damn, JRider, glad you are laughing about it all.
How's the bike?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Did anyone notice or recall that one of the first meals a woman prepares for you is a quiche? Why?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I am 5 years in and still not a single quiche. What gives?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Any of you guys ever bought machinery from an auction online? I am looking at some PM 66 table saws in Mass. going to cost me about $250 above the selling price with LTL service, palletizing, and bidding fees to get it KC. So I am thinking that if I snag one in the $500-$650 range plus that $250 I would be in a decent value situation…
> 
> However, having a TS ride LTL across country with 7 rails, and not being able to inspect the equipment adds a level of risk. I have had new saw on my brain for a while. The local CL listings are rare, crap, or overpriced. I may end up going still. But I could save more than a G by buying used. Plus I don t think I have the pocket depth to go Sawstop.
> 
> Any stories from the gallery?
> 
> - ShaneA


If shipping LTL, insurance is your friend. God only knows what's riding with your saw and who's driving the forklift in transit.


----------



## Pezking7p

Wtf jmart. Glad you're ok. I was just daydreaming on the drive home about buying a Ducati.


----------



## jmartel

You should. I'd love a Streetfighter 848 or a Diavel.

Terry, needs new plastics and a few other things. Isn't starting, but I'll mess with it later. Cosmetic stuff.


----------



## TheFridge

Street fighter is awesome. I like the hadoken move.


----------



## jmartel

I was always a bigger fan of Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Pezking7p

I would love an 848 with the white pearl paint. So hot. I have a thing for twins, and ducatis sound like sex on ice.

Edit: killer instinct.


----------



## lateralus819

If you can pick the freight carrier go with Estes. We use them a lot at work and never have issues.


----------



## ShaneA

We ship a lot of stuff at work LTL. I set up 99% of those, we use regional carriers most of the time…but also have a broker for the other stuff. Insurance will be included, I am not in love with the distance MA to MO…and the length of the rails is a concern. I know it will be loaded/unloaded several times on its journey. I may place a conservative bid, which probably won't win it.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Suckage Jcrash. That's why I prefer minivans over murdercycles.

Quiche- My wife makes one that's loaded with bacon and cheese. You'd be a pansy not to eat it.


----------



## DanKrager

Shane, go for a road trip…free stop over here both ways. Only 5 days….
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

They should've stopped Kombat at 3. Abacabb.

Killer instinct eh pez, I used to ultra combo dicks in the dirt with sabrewulf. You don't want none. Says myself from 20 years ago.


----------



## Slyy

I was a cheap skate on Mortal Kombat, especially playing my brother: back+back+high punch=Get Over Here
Scorpion was my fav, especially on the 'ol Sega Game Gear.

JBreak just sling for the collar bone? No surgery?

Damn near there, here was my highly engineered method to remove the pulley:









Removing the lock collar didn't go so well 
Got a great grip on the flat for the pulley lock screw 









But…...








Maybe the Harbor Freight punch just wasn't up for the task?
ATF/A soak some more than try again tomorrow. I can feel it I'm so close. Originally hoped to have it all put back together by today, not gonna happen.

Also, ignore thehorribly messy work bench, gotta clean that beast up….


----------



## john2005

Congrats Mos!

Bummer Jskids. Heal quick.


----------



## bandit571

Slyy: Let me look around for a picture….seems I might just HAVE a spanner wrench for you….









Not sure IF this one is still around, but









However..that one I know I have…let me know..


----------



## bandit571

I think Arlin got the first one…...second one might work for you, though.


----------



## terryR

One of these days I'll have to grab a spanner wrench. the spindle on my lathe has the same blind hole. For grabbing the spindle to stop rotation? I have to jam the knockout bar in the lil hole and use the tool rest to stop the knock out bar from spinning. so, that hole is buggered up on mine…

Would love to see this guy come apart, Jake!

First time dado stack tenons for me…feels like cheating, but came out nice in 1/2" poplar! I struggled to do that by hand.










was able to knock out 16 little M/T joints and get 4 small frames glued up in a single day. Never done that before!


----------



## lateralus819

Which Dado stack did ya get terry? I bought the DeWalt for a project figuring I might only use it a few times. It's already paid for itself.


----------



## DanKrager

Man, that's tough when a punch snaps off. Never had THAT happen. No great tragedy if the piece stays in there. Pipe wrench to the rescue, or drill another hole.

That pulley puller was a great piece of engineering. Nicely done. What did you use for leverage? At first I thought I was looking at wedges.

Anyway, it will come. It's already looking better.

Congrats Terry on the rapid accomplishment. Now, if you just had a thickness sander…

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Glad your vertical JMart. 
Congrats Mos.


----------



## 489tad

Terry 16 M/T. That's not cheating that's working!


----------



## johnstoneb

Punches were not made to pry with. Take a punch and ball peen hammer put the punch in the hole at an agle in the direction you want to turn the lock collar and hit the punch with the hammer. If you look at the collar in your previous pictures. You will see that is how it was tightened.
The collar is ground eccentric and as it is rotated the eccentric tightens up on the bearing.


----------



## terryR

Kevin, I got a cheapo set from the Borg; doesn't cut flat but a little extra glue…

I actually wasted a bunch of time fiddling with the dado; then remembered I could make it extra wide and bury it in the fence. ran the tenons through twice since I left them too thick the first time. Lots of wasted time. For some reason I had trouble finding tools ALL DAY yesterday!

Thickness sander…oooohhhh…I'd make cutting boards today!


----------



## ckorkyrun89

Slyy - I have that lathe and at the point you have it, the whole spindle will just come out of the front of the headstock. From what I can tell, you are trying to remove what looks like a nut, but that is part of the spindle. The only thing holding that spindle on is the pulley, which you have already removed. I ended up having to use some clamps and some hammering but it came out after some work.


----------



## Slyy

DK - I clamped some scrap on there to try and keep the pressure on the pulley as even as possible. Was gonna try something to actually wedge it but only ones I had (log splitters) were too small by that point to help. I just laid it pulley down on my bench, put a couple pillows and towels down to catch the falling pulley then just smacked the clamped assembly with a wooden mallet until the pulley came free and fell on the floor. Needless to say the spindle was all sorts of buggard so a deburring wheel on the flex grinder and some sandpaper cleaned it up enough to the LJ slide the lock bearing off the back.

Corky thanks for the info, I'll take a look when I get home. Honestly didn't even try to pull it out at that point.

Terry - a dado stack is certainly on my list but first I really need to upgrade my table saw. My dad's pages 80's Craftsman contractor saw is lacking to say the least. Would love to have an appropriately vintage and usable cabinet saw but honestly entertaining getting an entry level Grizzly Hybrid. Nice work on getting so much down, shouldn't feel bad at all.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, hold out for this one


----------



## jmartel

Todd, when you suggested I swap my lathe motor for a VFD setup earlier, I was wondering if you could do that with 110V? I don't have 220 yet.


----------



## walden

Glad you're ok Jmart.

I can't do quiche. I can eat about any type of food, but eggs mixing with cheese grosses me out…

I spent Christmas in Moab and New Years in Steamboat Springs, CO. I'm back home now and trying to get back up to speed. More resumes going out today. I hope to start working in the shop this weekend. It's been awhile…


----------



## TheFridge

Tug, I got mine for 700$ with bies and 52" rails. And that was on the high side.

I have 1-1/2 HP motor on mine that weighs about 50 lbs and rips 8/4 mahogany with a full kerf blade like a boss. They don't make em like they used to.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, when you suggested I swap my lathe motor for a VFD setup earlier, I was wondering if you could do that with 110V? I don t have 220 yet.
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah. Absolutely. You just buy the proper VFD. 110 1PH to 220 3Ph.


----------



## TheFridge

It'll take some juice to run it.


----------



## bandit571

A spanner wrench is in the mail…...post office didn't like the address, though…


----------



## Tugboater78

So i got bumped off the pos boat they sent me to this trip, by the guy who regularly rides it.

I could get used to being on one of our new boats. 
~5yr old 4000hp

Control room i can hide in and still monitor everything

















Walking into main engine room..









Back left is generator room








A couple Cummins








Back right is door to tool room that leads to rudder room









Tool room..



























Rudder room




































Just thought id give ye something to look at


----------



## jmartel

That's a clean boat. I normally don't see any that clean unless they are literally brand new.


----------



## Tugboater78

We try to keep all our boats as clean as possible, company policy, and engineers pride work together on that.

Maybe a tour of lower section later, gotta do a few things


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice digs Tug! Thanks for the tour.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lord, grant me the strength to sit through the meetings I can, the courage to leave the ones I can't before I lose my ********************, and the wisdom to know the difference.

Day two of all day meetings. Currently hiding out at the water fountain, lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA!!! Good luck man.


----------



## chrisstef

Chipotle lunch will get you out of those meetings pezzeroni.


----------



## bandit571

Meetings…..IF they had a sign in sheet, I'd sign it, then go to the restroom…..and not return.

Training session at an Armoury one year. Signed in, went outside for a smoke break until Lunch. Signed in for lunch..then signed the rosters for the afternoon classes….smoke break outside, then hop in the car, and return to station trip. kept all paperwork to prove I was indeed there, too.


----------



## Slyy

Todd seriously had one on C-List jus before the start of semester, unfortunately the money was not in the budget after just paying tuition fees…..

Possible tour of Justin's Lowe section? Sign me up, I put Fridge on the list too.
Seriously cool seeing the ship, impressed how neat/clean it is. Rudder room looks like somethingnyounwpuodnt wanna be hanging out next to during manuvers.

One of the many things not working in an "office" environment: no stinking meetings. I'm praying for you Pez.


----------



## Slyy

... Interwebs


----------



## 7Footer

Dang Jroadrash, glad it wasn't worse… My drive yesterday was icy as hell, worse than Monday morning I think because they didn't prepare for it, I saw 4 cars in the ditch on the ride to work.

Tim - i knew I wasnt the only one! If DanK ever writes a book, I'll buy several copies to give to friends!









Sweet pics Tug, thats a good lookin boat…. 
I bet some scandalous stuff goes down in the back behind the tool room….. Meet me in the rudder room at 01:30, bring ur dating gloves…. - Tug





Pez, great pull with Killer Instinct, pretty sure I broke a couple controllers over that game. I use to run the arcade at my bowling alley on Street Fighter 2, I was good at MK but not great…. I was Zero Cool….. <- Name that movie


----------



## chrisstef

Very cool tour of the boat tuggernuts.

Man, I could never play them stupid fighting games. I only call em stupid because I sucked at em. I played a lot of Addams Family pinball at the bowling alley. Little bit of T2 pinball as well. Some kids I knew were straight jedi at that ish. Red owns dance dance revolution. Donkey kong country was the cats wang.

So I met with dude on the walnut this morning. Fuggin legit stuff. Rough cut and from what I saw on the top of the stack, id call it FAS. Minimal sapwood. Almost totally clear. I'm heading out in a half hour to scoop my fair share. I only spent about 10 minutes chatting with the guy as he owns a construction company and had a couple things on fire he had to attend to. Ive got a full bottle of Jergens in the car and I'm not afraid to use it. On me or him.


----------



## theoldfart

^ mucho jealousy on the Walnut, not so much on the Jergens


----------



## Tugboater78

Tekken - P-jack = win .. still undefeated..


----------



## ToddJB

That's awesome Stef. Buy more than you can afford and deal with the consequences of your actions later.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol hell yea Todd. That's what I'm aiming for. We're gonna push the capacity of the Jeep to its limits. A 45 minute ride home with the back hatch open shouldn't be all that bad.

Ill change it our for some Oil of Oldlady if that helps ya out OF. That's what you retired folks use no?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!

Pics Stef!


----------



## theoldfart

I think I can make that work!


----------



## jmartel

How much did you get the walnut for, Stef? I'm jealous. Haven't seen any here on clist in like a year.

7'er, I checked out Hardwicks very briefly yesterday before I had to meet the guy that was bringing my bike back to me. I can spend hours in a place like that.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the tour Tug! That was pretty sweet to see.


----------



## ToddJB

Question for you boys. Any one of ya'll got one of these set ups laying around?










I've walked by them tons of time at garage sales and flea markets and thought what a gimmicky heap, but now I have a use for one that I think only something like this might be able to work for.

I want to adapt it to hold a die grinder so I can do some minor tooling.

If you're tripping over one regularly and you cuss it every time - let me know.


----------



## Slyy

OH man, sweet walnut score Stef! Definitely need pics!


----------



## chrisstef

Woooooooooooo!!










Dinner. Off load. Lumberbate.

$3/bf!


----------



## theoldfart

What's that vanity plate say? Demon?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll keep an eye out for one Todd. Might be on at granddad's.

Right on Stef!


----------



## ToddJB

That would be "Demo 1", OF

Dang, Stef, some of that stuff looks wide too. Nice man. How much did you pick up?

Thanks, T!


----------



## Tugboater78

Todd ive been kicking one of those around for quite some time…

Nice score chris

EMD 710 x2

















Big fat turbo attached..


----------



## jmartel

Dang stef. #1 common is $5/bdft here and FAS is $9-11 rough


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, if you want to let it go for a tradesies or some cash or whatever let me know.


----------



## walden

> Question for you boys. Any one of ya ll got one of these set ups laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ve walked by them tons of time at garage sales and flea markets and thought what a gimmicky heap, but now I have a use for one that I think only something like this might be able to work for.
> 
> I want to adapt it to hold a die grinder so I can do some minor tooling.
> 
> If you re tripping over one regularly and you cuss it every time - let me know.
> 
> - ToddJB


I just threw one of these away. That is the devise that messed up the holes for my Moxon vice… It flexes like crazy, but might work for a grinding application.


----------



## JayT

Stef's going to sleep with wood tonight.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Figures. Yeah I don't need a lot of pressure just something to hold it steady as the grinder does it's thing.


----------



## 489tad

Walnut!


----------



## Tim457

Todd, if you need one before Tugger gets off the boat, I'll send you mine. I can get half decent accuracy out of it. The biggest problem is the mount is only designed for the ancient drill that came with it, so I can't use another one without modding it. But if you're willing to modify it, it might just do ok for you. I got it because you can place it on any surface you want and drill through the base. Really rare to actually need to do that, especially now that I can use a breast drill.

Mos, that's pretty cool your case got some recognition. 3/4 of those mods just seemed to be minor variations on water cooling and color lights. Yours, the soviet one, the boat, and a couple others were pretty cool. Good point on the snow too, it is pretty fun to drive on when there aren't any other cars around. Or doughnuts in an empty parking lot.

And Heck yeah on that Walnut score stef!


----------



## 7Footer

Lumberbate! hahahahahaha. Lumberbate, chinos n chill.

Nice Jmart, you pick anything up? Yeah same here, I could wander around that place all day.


----------



## woodcox

Nice haul Demon! Any projects in mind for some of it?


----------



## TheFridge

Nice wood stef…

If I walk into Tugs engine room while they're runnin full bore I might be a Cummins.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, thanks! I actually just came across a fella on CL with one. I'll let you know if that falls through. I appreciate it, Sir.


----------



## TheFridge

Hackers?


----------



## jmartel

> Nice Jmart, you pick anything up? Yeah same here, I could wander around that place all day.
> 
> - 7Footer


Nah, got a call after about 5 min and had to leave. I'll go back sometime soon to wander.


----------



## john2005

I believe that deserves a proper "you suck" there Demo


----------



## chrisstef

So the finally tally is 104 bf at 24 sticks. Average width is about 7"x9'. I havent unstacked or really got a good look at all the lumber but it seems like theres a 60/40 maybe 70/30 mix of fas and common. The good stuff is good and clear:










Some waney edges on a couple pieces, heavy sapwood on the common stuff.

Guy bought a chunk of land to build his house and landed smack dab on top of a mini walnut grove. Had it milled and its sat in his outbuilding/shop for quite a while. It started getting in the way and he posted it in the craiger.

No real plans but i think ill seperate the good from the ok and use the ok stuff for a couple tills that ill build over the next 10 years. Basically a lifetime worth of lumber for a guy like me.

O'doyle rules.

(Hackers, yes. Googled it)


----------



## TheFridge

I only know it's hackers because it's the one that Angelina doesn't get naked in. I used to get it confused with that girly movie she was in where she showed them thangs.

I need some 6/4 dark heavily figured walnut in my life.


----------



## Slyy

> I need some 6/4 dark heavily figured walnut in my life.
> 
> - TheFridge


Amen. Still no eccentric lock bearing removed yet, but I think Bandit sent some aid my way for that, but do have some pictures incoming shortly.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice score on the walnut. I would have to guess that is a tremendous price for the Northeast. That actually is a pretty good price for around here. Haven't actually seen a lot come available recently. Demand is up and supply has been low.


----------



## TheFridge

Christina from Flip or Flop is a goddess.


----------



## ShaneA

^agreed. Way too good for that guy


----------



## TheFridge

To be honest Shane, I think she's way too good for pretty much everybody. I subconsciously make the Homer Simpson noise when I see her.


----------



## Slyy

In all its glory:



























Still need to build a motor mount, install new motor, going to use a boring regular switch for now (for which I've painted a power bronze box for) but will get a modern switch with big giant safety off switch cuz lathes are frightening.
I've read most of the pulley covers are stamped metal but this one is in fact plastic and is broken . Going to repair it as best I can and have a graphic artist friend print me some replacement decal Craftsman letters to put over new paint.









Also, as most horizontal surfaces do, my in-progress work bench (whose uncompleted top still lies on my mostly completed single saw-bench) tends to collect lots of stuff. It seems as I was putting the tailstock on the lathe bed, the workbench top was not very stable. It spilled its contents on my shop floor and not an inconsiderable amount of its weight on my foot! Don't think anything was harmed permanently (save the English language), though as I am currently removing reloading stuff out of the shop, LOTS of reloading components found there way all over the floor. I'm gonna be cleaning that stuff up until we move I imagine.








Just some of the considerable mess, also the big black splotches are thanks to that whole chisel-into-hand incident in May. Still left it there as a reminder to watch what the hell in doing.

Edit: just in case you forgot what it looked like before


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice work, Jake. Seriously.


----------



## carguy460

Stopped by to say hello again and drop off a pic of whats going on in my shop lately…










Slowly working through a tool chest build that is supposed to be hastily done so we can move…I've got her filled with planes already, dust seal on, and top skirt 75% complete. A few more dovetails and we will be attaching said skirt, attaching hinges, and moving on to interior tills and the lower skirt.










My little girl already started finishing the interior of the chest with some chalk artwork as you can see…

Miss dropping by here regularly, hope y'all are doing fine!


----------



## DanKrager

Interesting handle on that lid, Jason! And the little darlin' in the box is too much!

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Jake - the lathe restore is coming out great man. I'm digging the power bronze!

Jason - right on, right on.

flip/flop - nom nom nom.


----------



## JayT

Lathe looks great, Jake.

Soooo, Jason, what exactly is that box for? You say "tool chest", but the pics say "toddler prison"  Too cute. Glad to see you pop in once in a while, don't be a stranger.

Christina from Flip or Flop. Easy on the eyes, torture on the ears. I cannot stand to listen to her for any length of time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Flip/ flop, I'm with JT. Well said.


----------



## johnstoneb

Lathe looks great, Jake

I hate telling you Jason. You have lost that tool chest. It has now become a playhouse/toy box.


----------



## ShaneA

Christina talks? I didn't know that


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Goddess" Fridge? What the hell is going on down there on the bayou? You generally use that term or are you just fu*king with me?

That is stellar Jake!


----------



## ToddJB

Tremendous job, Jake. Is there anything that keeps the tailstock in line with the headstock or does it spin on that tube?


----------



## 7Footer

Jake the Snake - lathe looks fantastic, nice job!

hahaha, Tony! XTina, dayum! Hutt, Huttt, HIKE!

Killer walnut score Steffi Graf. Hackers - hahaha, I fuggin loved that flick, old school Angie, she even flashes a titty in it.

Finally got the adapter for my lathe to put the Nova on… Excited about that.

You guys know this style of headstock - 









Do they not make this style in MT1 ?? I can't seem to find it anywhere, all I see are MT2…..

Edit: ^Nevermind, found it on www.woodturnerscatalog.com
I are smart


----------



## ToddJB

7, I have 2 different sizes of those. I like 'em. I do not like my live center though. I think I will eventually go with the PSI one.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I only know it s hackers because it s the one that Angelina doesn t get naked in. I used to get it confused with that girly movie she was in where she showed them thangs.
> 
> I need some 6/4 dark heavily figured walnut in my life.
> 
> - TheFridge


I thought she got topless in hackers? Or is there full frontal somewhere else?


----------



## jmartel

I was planning on picking up that drive and live center both. Probably the 5/8" drive to start.


----------



## 7Footer

Toddwick - yeah those things look key. I can't stand the one I have… I just bought that tailstock at rockler last weekend (only bought at Rockler because they said they had the adapter I needed in stock and they didn't when I got there, had to buy something ya know), very exited about that though, I had the old school one with no bearing and the big circle that burns about 1/2" into the wood….

Is there a "proper" turning process if I'm making handles and such, like am I suppose to turn it to my rough shape first with the standard drive center, and then chuck it up in the Nova and finish, or is it totally cool to just start from scratch using the G3?

edit: Pez u might be right - she might let the girls out fully, I'll have to investigate. Yeah there's a couple others out there.


----------



## TheFridge

> - carguy460


Nobody puts baby in a box…

Tony, ladies of the finest persuasion earn this title. Wasnt aware she knew how to make words with the mouth. She could sound like Fran Drescher for all I care.

Pez, she might've. All I know is that between the 2 movies of hers from way back, she gets topless in one. And jack then. It was glorious.


----------



## ShaneA

Pretty sure Gia has her in it before she was ultra famous.


----------



## Pezking7p

Is that a head stock or a drill bit? Looks like it could be surgical.

YOU SUCK, stef.

Jake the Snake, you've done a fantastic job on that lathe. Power Bronze for a Power Bottom, I guess.

Finally got back out into the shop last night and made these little strap doohickies. Had to come up with an interesting little scrap/jig to hold the small piece while I ran it through the table saw to cut out the waste.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I expect better of you Fridge….


----------



## TheFridge

I'm sorry tony. I like women on a occasion too.


----------



## jmartel

Got a wooden spokeshave kit in today and will be receiving a saw maker's rasp and tenon saw kit tomorrow. I think I'll still be able to work on those one handed. Can't work on the nightstands though, so these will be put first in the queue.

That's looking real good, Pez. How'd you cut the strap on the table saw? Have 2 connected, trim out the waste with a dado blade, and then separate the 2 pieces?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh I like those Pez, nice!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I knew that going in Fridge and I am not too jealous. It is the giggly little princess act that is throwing me off. Show me where you hung your Christina poster?


----------



## shampeon

I've got that PSI live center for my midi lathe. Works great.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Got a wooden spokeshave kit in today and will be receiving a saw maker s rasp and tenon saw kit tomorrow. I think I ll still be able to work on those one handed. Can t work on the nightstands though, so these will be put first in the queue.
> 
> That s looking real good, Pez. How d you cut the strap on the table saw? Have 2 connected, trim out the waste with a dado blade, and then separate the 2 pieces?
> 
> - jmartel


That would have been the safe/easy way to do it. Instead, I cut them to length first. I can't remember why I did it this way but I had a reason…I think I did it because I thought it would be easier to ensure the cuts were square and accurate. I basically used a very large piece of 8/4 scrap as a push block, and screwed on another little holder to hold the piece tight against the fence. At the end of the day it looked like a big push block that held the piece against the fence, and I pushed the whole thing through the saw. I can take a picture later if my description isn't clear (my descriptions usually aren't).


----------



## jmartel

Not 100% following, but it's not a huge deal. Looks great, regardless.


----------



## DanKrager

Before everyone gets excited about the large cone live center (too little too late, I see) you should know that there is a danger lurking that is just not obvious until you realize you ducked too late. I got excited about it too but I'm a good deal more cautious about it now.

Think about it. The cone is going into end grain under holding pressure to start. Then an off balance piece begins to put more pressure and finally when you begin to cut, maximum pressure is being placed on the conical wedge IN THE END GRAIN of a piece. Guess what is going to happen sooner or later. You won't see it coming. You may not see it after it came. Ask me how I know.

The cup centers are much safer for woodworking. Big cones are for special occasions and metal working.
DanK


----------



## 7Footer

I knew I should have should've consulted DanK first! So Dan, should I go Frank Howarth and rock the full face guard?
edit: does it help to drill a tiny pilot hole or will that just aid weakening the end grain?


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I've built in a habit of snugging my tail stock up after a few minutes of use, cause I've noticed some play, but I haven't had one let go - yet.

7, I have (EDIT) a full face mask, but if I'm honest, I rarely put it on.


----------



## 7Footer

Do you use a cup center? Is it a revolving one?

So when is the proper time to use that cone tail stock?


----------



## ToddJB

I only have a live center cone.

These are what I believe Dan is referring to.


----------



## jmartel

Good to know, Dan. Thanks.

7'er, I've got a doctor's appointment like 5 min from Hardwicks today so I'm planning on stopping by. I'll see if I can get photos for the thread while I'm there. Also, I'm keeping my eyes open for some Chuck's stickers for you.


----------



## shampeon

Dan, interesting. I typically drill a small hole for the cone center point, and my lathe/projects have been small enough that I haven't had a great deal of off-balance pressure.

Which cup live center do you recommend?


----------



## DanKrager

Like Todd showed. Mine is a live cup center and very old.

My big cone live center started out being used for log joinery where drilling a pilot at both ends allowed quick centering of the logs. In that situation a cone is fine because the rotation is slow (sometimes manual) and the piece big. I've noticed as I (formerly) used it for the smaller high speed stuff it eventually wore a ring flat on the cone, much sooner that I thought should have. Apparently there is significant micro rubbing on the cone as it rotates.

I'm inclined to get the type of spur that you showed earlier, the "surgical" one. LOL I've split several spindles with the 4 way chisel spur even just pressing it into saw cut starters.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

I finally persuaded myself that a full face mask is useful in spite of it's tendency to collect dust and vapor in a cold shop. A large piece of bark whipped off a piece of hedge at 1800 rpm spin. It felt like getting hit with a big rock. I started using the full face shield and noticed right away that my contacts didn't get filled with crap nearly so fast, and it was actually soothing to work without stuff causing reflex when it hits my face.

Another thing I learned is that a high powered LED light at the tailstock end makes a big difference in how I see the work. Details stand out and cutting crisp is easier and more reliable than just shop light.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Little bit got done today…









After I pulled the base into square (almost..)









Maybe later on, I can get this thing finished?


----------



## chrisstef

Tony wears a merkin.

That is all.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Had to look that up^. Ha!


----------



## terryR

Not sure I follow the dangers of lathe centers recently discussed?

I use these for most shaping










(spring loaded center)

I use the cone in the tailstock when a workpiece has a drilled hole on that end, or as a temporary support when something is in a chuck.

Lotta ways to hold wood on the lathe. That's the biggest challenge! I still recommend Tim Yoder's videos; he turns very different stuff so good to how he holds the workpiece start to finish. It's always nice to finish as much as possible while spinning…


----------



## terryR

Put large off-center wood on a faceplate, turn it round and leave a tenon, then put the tenon in a chuck.










Don't turn off-balance stuff between centers…if you can avoid it…


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! How the hell did you even hear about a merkin? So fuggin' random….


----------



## 7Footer

Terry I just favorited one of his vids this morning, the turning a perfect tenon one, gonna subscribe to his channel.

a merkin?? lol I had to google it too, thats hilarious. He only wears it when a girl makes him quiche. Hipsters love the bush.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You guy's crack me up!


----------



## Hammerthumb

New e-mail system going in today. My e-mail has been down since 6:30am. It's getting boring at work. I think this is a good excuse to leave early today.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, in your first pic is your tailstock spur inserted into some sort of M2 live center adapter?


----------



## chrisstef

> LOL! How the hell did you even hear about a merkin? So fuggin random….
> 
> - AnthonyReed


My travels on the interwebz take me to strange strange places my friend.


----------



## Pezking7p

Chinos fit better with a good merkin.

I'm proud to say I knew what a merkin was without googling. It's up there with a blumpkin.

EDIT: I can't wait til half this thread googles "blumpkin"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Boring story without pics, sorry, but last night I pulled the 103.23920 Craftsman/King-Seeley Shaper away from the wall to inspect the drive belt -the cutters have been stopping when stressed to the least extent- and it seems to be the original belt. Yep, from 1953/54; it has the old Craftsman logo stenciled on it. 1/2" x 33" was written on it, too. A trip to auto zone and we're good to go.

Maybe I shoulda gone to Sears to see if the belt had a lifetime guarantee?


----------



## 7Footer

^^lol….

Now I see why JordanP has been MIA the last few months….


----------



## chrisstef

Sears carries zero belts. Tried once for a snowblower. Eff sears.

Bahhh!!! The butthole bandit. Lookin like ole dirty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I tried to get a replacement blade for a Craftsman-labeled scraper two months ago. The guy looked at the scraper, looked at me, and said, "Try Lowe's or Home Depot."


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am proud to call you a friend Stef; you sick bastage.

Of course you did Pez; not a doubt in my mind.

I wish you would have stopped by Sears first Smitty. That is amazing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHA @ tickler & Jordan. Nice work 7!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Re: the Butthole Bandit… Ick…

I have the old belt, Tony. Maybe next time I take a trip to the Mall, just for grins.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, if you have an ACE, I prefer to buy my belts there. Maybe the autozone people in your area are better than mine, but if it doesn't have a part number on it, they can't find it. At ACE they're hanging on the wall and I can match it up myself.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The part number on the belt didn't cross reference with anything in their database (go figure), but the belt size was still legible: 1/2×33. They had one of those.

EDIT: I like Ace, there are a couple around here. And they have EVERYTHING in stock, I swear…


----------



## ToddJB

Ah. I see you already got it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kept the receipt though.


----------



## Slyy

> Power Bronze for a Power Bottom
> 
> - Pezking7p


You make an offer there 

Todd - the bottom of the bed had a square key riveted into it running nearly the entire length. The end near the headstock is clear all the way around equal to the depth of the headstock, with a setscrew on the bottom of the headstock. I assume (cuz it's what I did) that you pull the tailstock in and rotate the tube bed until the centers align then just tighten down on the setscrew. When I get home I'll try and snap a pic Todd. The tailstock and the tool rest are both keyed.

Appreciate the talk on Lathe components too, mine just came with a spur and live center and a faceplate with a big piece of wood attatched to it. I assume (???) that you would glue a work piece to the piece of wood that's attatched to the faceplate? Total turning noob here of course.


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, a layer of newspaper glued between the piece and a face plate block will allow damage free separation but not present a threat of letting go unexpectedly. This eliminates the screw damage on pieces fastened directly to the face plate. Long grain gluing only. 
Terry, the cone tail center acts like a splitting wedge on pieces susceptible to splitting. Large blocks like you are showing, no problem. But smaller spindles can be problematic. Cup center prevents this splitting action.
And I think Slyy has the appropriate alignment technique, for what it's worth. 

DanK


----------



## walden

That's awesome Smitty! Back when Craftsman made good stuff.

Nice haul on the Walnut Stef!


----------



## terryR

> Terry, in your first pic is your tailstock spur inserted into some sort of M2 live center adapter?
> 
> - ToddJB


no, it's a one-piece live center…will look for brand…


----------



## 7Footer

It looks like this one…..
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/191/4397/Apprentice-Crown-Revolving-Center
it looks tits.


----------



## ToddJB

eeeewwwwwww aaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## walden

^ In a Minion voice…


----------



## jmartel

So, yeah.










Collar bone is in 3 pieces. Surgery next thursday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Belt pics!










Logo!


----------



## racerglen

Crap J=OW ! Guess some pins and such on the way ? Broke mine in 2 places and damaged the shoulder socket playing soccer in regular running shoes years ago..(who was the school district dork that watered the field before our match anyway ?)
Many weeks in a reverse type bra for that to heal up.. Good luck.


----------



## shampeon

New toy. But it had an oopsie in transit, looks like.


















Cosmetic. I'll call Grizzly and see what they say.

Now, gotta round up a neighbor or two to help me lower it on the mobile base.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful, Ian. Ouch, jcollar.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats shamp!! Nice macheene mang.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Not 100% following, but it s not a huge deal. Looks great, regardless.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## Pezking7p

Shamp!!! Dude I'm so jealous. You don't fart around. I'll waffle on a band saw for another three months minimum.

Jmart- ouch. At least it's the left arm?


----------



## duckmilk

> Chinos fit better with a good merkin.
> 
> I m proud to say I knew what a merkin was without googling. It s up there with a blumpkin.
> 
> EDIT: I can t wait til half this thread googles "blumpkin"
> 
> - Pezking7p


Soooo…Have you delivered a blumpkin pie???


----------



## shampeon

Jcyborg: Remember to ask the surgeon to give you super strength when they add in the titanium bits in your collarbone. It's a lot cheaper getting that done while they're putting you under anyway. Maybe slip him a six-pack or a growler?

7: While I was debating, I got a text from my boss letting me know I got a raise. I took that to be the proper signal from the universe to just order this ******************** already.


----------



## TheFridge

And duck of all people comes out of left field like the squirrel master talking about blumpkin pies like he know a thing or 20. Nice.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, JMart. I snap my right one in half and had it separated at the sternum in high school.

Ian, nice! I don't we've seen or heard anything about this new shop. What's the story (with pics)

That's a well loved belt, Smitty.


----------



## jmartel

Some photos from a hardware store here in Seattle that 7'er told me about. Some really good prices, some out to lunch. Crammed with 10 lbs of stuff in a 5 lb box. I only bought a file handle and a bottle of titebond hide glue, but wanted a lot more. Mix of new and old tools.

Saws:


















Planes, and carving tools/spokeshaves on the right:









Same lathe as the one I just got, but with the jackshaft arrangement. Wanted $800 for it though.










Super nice shape old Unisaw. Couldn't find a price on it though. 220V










They also had a giant newer floor model Powermatic planer for like $3500.


----------



## chrisstef

For real ^. (What todd said)

Whip cream on blumpkin. A holiday dee-light.

Finally tally is 72bf FAS, 24bf #2, 10ish utility. Good deal. Stef likey.


----------



## woodcox

Lol at the merkin! I read a little too deep into what it is, thick history all the way back to the Egyptians apparently. Hard to believe 41,000 plus posts here and no mention of it until now!

Nice bandsaw Ian! Congrats with the tool fund bump.

Daaaaaaamn jmart! You need to put some Tussin on that in the mean time!


----------



## bandit571

Letting a coat of Witch's Brew dry overnight, but here tis..









Maybe a child's desk?









Will rough it up tomorrow, and add a coat of Poly Gloss….not too bad for a few 4×4s…


----------



## Slyy

Nice table Bandit!!

Shamp sweet saw boiyee. That's gonna find some nice shop space.

Thanks for the tip DK (hehehe).

BionicJ - they go a plate it?


----------



## jmartel

Plate and screws I think.

Speaking of, these came in a day early.


----------



## TheFridge

Noice.

I know reds favorite video game.

Call of Duty- Big Red One


----------



## Tugboater78

Signing up!... not..


















So ive been fighting ********************ty signal.. had 78 new posts to read..
Ouch on the collerbone..
Nice table bandit
Lots of lathe info.. hopefully can join that fun one day..
8 days down, 13 more to go, probably switch to my normal boat in a couple of those..

Falk Gear/transmission









Bottom of stairs to lower regions looking forward..









Oil filter bowls, under stairs









Behind Starboard main engine/gear









Behind Port main engine/gear









At door heading toward front of boat, entering pump room. Lots of ******************** in here. Fuel, lube, water (potable and raw), ballast, sewage, fire, air, pumps and motors all in here with distribution flanges/blocks/valves, etc
Too much to capture..









But got one of the ******************** tank! Fun to clean when a stupid deckhand flushes a rag into a toilet…









And air compressors, 3 500gal tanks behind them..









Next doorway, hallway between 4 fuel tanks, ~15,000 gal capacity per. 60,000 total. Dont want to be in here if the boat is on fire..
Kinda creepy hallway imho..









Forward storage compartment, under forward working deck.









Water heaters and potable water ballast tanks









Capstan power distribution









Bulkheads in last 2 pictures are fresh water tanks, ~12,000 gal capacity

Escape hatch… opens up to forward working deck.









Possibly outside tour later..


----------



## terryR

Very cool,stuff, Tug. Just massive equipment.

Ouch, JCollar. But awesome choice for the plate and screws! Heal quick, bud.

Great looking table, Bandit.


----------



## chrisstef

Get that red gear out cb and shane. Its game day baby! Jerseys on just in case fat andy needs us.

Lets bbq!


----------



## duckmilk

Heal quickly Jmart.

Nice saw Ian, what size is it? Sorry about the ding.

Thanks for the tour Tug.

Would like to eventually get some walnut like that Stef.

Had a couple of fairly nice days working on the shop. Just about to get the last wall skinned. Hopefully finish it today.










Been pricing electrical stuff including 125' of 8/3 metal clad wire to get from the main panel to a sub-panel in the new shop, ouch! That'll hurt the budget. Tomorrow, will start laying out where outlets and such will be and plan the wire runs.


----------



## shampeon

Duck: It's a 2 HP 17" cast iron model with a foot/motor brake. I'm most looking forward to 12" of resaw.

Dunno if you've thought about this, but while you've got the walls open, you could put in pneumatic plumbing to keep a compressor outside the shop.


----------



## duckmilk

I hadn't thought of that, but it would be easy enough to retrofit later if I needed it. There is already a 60 gal compressor at the other end of the big shop for most common uses.


----------



## bearkatwood

Darn Bob, go big or go home huh? That is a lot of saw handles, you have to be doing something else with all of that? 
I agree Red that high and tight has to loosen up some, course I'm about three weeks overdue for a trim as you probably saw in my video. I was navy not army so I was lazy to begin with 

You know how I feel about this craft Red "Fake it till you make it!" 
Have a great weekend.

TerryR cute pigs, I went out to my shop this morning and found my cat sleeping on my apron so I thru a towel on her and she was very thankful,










Most guys around here cut in the winter as well, but I just got back from the beach and it was nice, no white crap. I don't miss Missoula winters. You don't have to shovel rain!


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, couple things to consider about putting the compressor in an unheated area. I really like the idea, so don't misunderstand here…I'm not trying to talk you out of it. 
1. There will be a good deal more condensation on the interior of your air tank and some of that will be pushed up your airlines, even if you have a moisture trap. It's a good idea to hang your air lines so they will drain back towards a lowest point where you can put an automatic "PSSSSHHHHT" drain. ( I remember to drain mine manually because I have to go there to turn it on.) 
2. The other thing is to monitor the pressure switch/unloader very carefully. It cold weather they tend to stick (for various reasons like old oil, wear, etc) and then it becomes extremely important to know the pop off valve works.

I'll throw in a bonus. Don't ever weld on an old or well used air tank. It creates a bomb that makes terrorist stuff look like a sunday school picnic. Never experienced it, but got severely lectured when I asked a welder to patch a deep scuff on my tank. They lived through an explosion of a 80 gal tank that had been welded upon and it destroyed the shop, severely injuring several employees. 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone talk about the joys of old houses? Patching an original piece of wood floor, to be refinished as part of bathroom reno.


----------



## theoldfart

Just re-sawed some English Walnut for a friend


















Wish I could keep it!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Dan, that is more valuable information to go in your upcoming book. ;-)
This compressor doesn't belong to me, but is here for my use. The big shop rarely dips below 40 deg and the compressor is only hooked up to a flexible hose, mostly used to air up tires. I have a small pancake compressor to use in the wood shop and I drain it after every use.


----------



## duckmilk

Put some pants on those 2 boards OF

Bottom ones look like a pair of lovebirds


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, pants or a bra?


----------



## chrisstef

I would have soiled that walnut.

Now kith (mike tyson voice).


----------



## theoldfart

thweet Thteff


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Ian.

Thanks Tug.

That is beautiful Kevin.


----------



## jmartel

Speaking of Mike Tyson


----------



## shampeon

Damn, that walnut is gorgeous. The bottom bookmatch reminds me of this.


----------



## jmartel

Shamp, have you seen the Hokusai box that Mauibob made a while ago?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Too much good stuff to comment. on.

Another crossing accident last night….work's draining me.

7's gettin his powerball on:


----------



## bearkatwood

"Winning" as Charlie said. Scary!


----------



## chrisstef

Hero status ^. Lawl!!


----------



## Mosquito

Busy day already, and off to company holiday party later this evening.

Day started out with the wife and I meeting up with my parents to watch the FCS Championship day, which ended poorly… for Jacksonville State! Go Bison! NDSU rollin' the 5th straight national championship up easy with a 37-10 victory this afternoon. Only school at any level of college football to pull of 5 consecutive championships.



















Time to start looking forward to next year now…


----------



## ToddJB

Worked on the shop furnace.

Discovered it is belt driven. Motor was frozen.










Thankfully I, by happenstance, had the exact match running my deburring wheel.










Need to make a run to ACE for a new belt, new air filter, and some oil. Should be back and business after the wee ones are in bed.


----------



## shampeon

7: holy crap, that is some impressive marquetry.

Powerballer. Though in retrospect maybe asking the shadiest guy in line what he'd do with an excess of money was not the greatest idea.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tug- always dig the boat pics. Wish I could share some stuff from work…but it's a big no-no.

Alright got motivated to some work on short rest. First stage to powering up the shop proper. Elec panel was jammed full, so I added a sub panel.










-









Come on over and inspect it if you want Wids. I've already got some beach boys playing…and a special permit for ya.


----------



## jmartel

> 7: holy crap, that is some impressive marquetry.
> - shampeon


I think you're referring to me, but yes. I've had that favorited for a while now. Every now and then I go back through all my favorites (I have a lot after going through every project on here) to refresh my mind and look for things I've forgotten about.


----------



## shampeon

Durr, yes. Sorry Jmart. Durp.


----------



## jmartel

It's all good. I'm jealous of your saw. I went with the 14" and riser block due to budget and no 220V. Every time I hit the arm with stock I kind of wish I would have gone bigger.


----------



## duckmilk

Red, that's what I have envisioned for my new shop wirinng. Thanks man, I'll print that pic and follow suit :0

Thought I would share a pic of one of my best friends, he's 87 years old now and will be 88 this year, retired Air Force. He came by to see my shop progress. The barn cats and my dog LOVE him. Coolest old guy I have ever met, tells jokes, drinks beer, gives me sh!t, unbeliveable. Here he is with my wife, my dog and 2 barn cats.










I love this guy and have for 20 years.


----------



## 489tad

Guinness Nitro IPA and BBQ, woodworker approved. Now I have to go back about a hundred 
Posts to catch up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin' good stuff Duck!

Looks tasty Dan.


----------



## bearkatwood

Nothing like family and friends in the shop.. Good times!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks guys, I thought some would appreciate. Honestly, my eyes were welling typing that.

Leftover chicken and beans here Dan.


----------



## widdle

OF"s re saw looks like two hawks to me…

I love ducks buddy, and if he was in Red's shop, he'd say fir the darn wall out, and bury the unsightly wires. And than while your at it..Cover the new framing with some old barn wood(should be easy since you live on a farm ) and cobble up some sort of sliding door for access…when thats done..Call for inspection, and have some tall boys on ice..Hack…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lol. That's my utility room in the basement knucklehead. Wish it was in the shop. I still need to figure out a way to fish the shop runs across the finished basement.

Btw, it's my pet peeve when electricians install a 200amp panel…with 20 breaker spaces. A 200amp panel with 40 space is like $20 more. Just costs more in the long run. Dingleberries.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, mill yourself up some crown molding and put a channel in the back of it. Hide your wires there.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, all that coax looks like a Rube Goldberg contraption. How many units are hooked up? 'Prolly got a couple of Blue Movies running in the closets!


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, my next door neighbor is in his eighties. Taught me the ropes on rust hunting and bargaining, one of my best friends. Hats off to your buddy.


----------



## Pezking7p

87 and the old dog is still getting around! Amazing.

Dan (we have too many dans), that BBQ looks great. Did you smoke it? I need to BBQ me something soon.

Lotta little trim work pieces done in the shop today. It's amazing how long it can take to make a few small pieces.

Really jealous of all the cool shop happenings in here. Keep up the good work homies.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Toodles- not a bad idea. There's a soffit I think I can fish down with only one hole where I drill up to the garage. We'll see.

Kev- Ya, the previous people must have really liked their cable. We don't even have cable. I just moved the monstrosity aside.



> Dan (we have too many dans),
> 
> - Pezking7p


That's why I go by "King Ding Ding" when possible.


----------



## shampeon

I don't wanna go over stuff I missed in lecture, but I'd really like to hear a Clif's Notes version of Red's new digs, seeing as he apparently moved while I was taking my sabbatical.


----------



## ToddJB

> I don t wanna go over stuff I missed in lecture, but I d really like to hear a Clif s Notes version of Red s new digs, seeing as he apparently moved while I was taking my sabbatical.
> 
> - shampeon


Yeah, I get that. It would be nice to hear about people's shops after they move….....


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! Dry subtle bankers are so damn amusing.


----------



## shampeon

Damn. Hoisted on my own petard.

I promise a real tour once I've got the new stuff in place. It's kind of in flux.


----------



## Pezking7p

hahaha, shamp.

Why is all chest/box hardware brass? It's so gaudy. I'm having a very hard time finding desirable hinges for this tack trunk. I'm hoping for black iron type of hardware. Open to any/all recommendations.


----------



## Mosquito

what kind of style Pez? Have you checked out Van ************************* Restorers?

http://www.vandykes.com/category.aspx?ss=&c=1602&pgsize=all

http://www.vandykes.com/category.aspx?c=1626&pgsize=all

http://search.vandykes.com/search?p=Q&lbc=vandykes&uid=40834156&ts=custom&w=hinge&isort=score&method=and&view=grid&af=&cnt=300


----------



## Tugboater78

Pilot house

















Pushknees are pretty big, bucket for perspective








Capstan, to left of it is escape hatch from previous post.









Got to do some woodworking the other day with some spalted maple… dull handsaw and a sharpened putty knife my only tools hah









How the boat straps to barges, 1 3/4" Kevlar, my normal boat currently has steel wire, which will wear you out, especially the "wing" wire to the far right. Kevlar line takes a while to get after ordering apparently. I suspect employer enjoys knowing we suffer, though gotta be cheaper to get the new line than having people having multiple back surgery on thier bill..


----------



## johnstoneb

Pez

Try this place.
http://www.whitechapel-ltd.com/
They can be a little spendy. They ship fast and for Jackson Hole, WY they may not be spendy.


----------



## chrisstef

I love me some cable buts thats one crazy set up red. Not a signal booster to be found. Bologna.

Love that old timer duck. Very cool.

Chiefs shook that 22 year old monkey with a playoff ass beating of Houston. Hoyer played a great game for us. Washed down the chiefs win with a much needed uconn hoops win. I are happy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Kinda glad the Broncos wouldn't have to face the Chiefs until the AFC champ game if they make it. Chiefs look good. Although if the Chiefs went to the bowl I'd root for them. I don't dislike them like I do other teams: Raiders…and, well…just Philip Rivers.

Man that other game was disgraceful last night. Play like a thug, lose like a thug.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I don t wanna go over stuff I missed in lecture, but I d really like to hear a Clif s Notes version of Red s new digs, seeing as he apparently moved while I was taking my sabbatical.
> 
> - shampeon


Oh ya. Not a ton to report. Got a promotion this summer and moved central IA. Of course I wanted a 3car garage, but it didn't work out. So, just another 2car. It's actually a little smaller than my old shop, but taller ceilings, so I'm having to work around that. The house is over twice as big as our old one, so I put the lathe and some lumber in the big utility room.

The bummer I didn't account for was the heating. My old shop was built under the bedrooms of the house, and it stayed decent there during the winter. New place is a ranch, and it's stinking cold out there. Especially today. -8 outside.

Shot of the shop:


----------



## terryR

Nice bandsaw, Shamp. I have a Grizzly 14" with 2hp. Always want bigger…Having troubles lately; keep throwing the lower tire off the wheel. I think I had the tension way too tight? Have lessened the tension, but the blade buggered up the tire when it came off, so it still pops loose on occasion.

wiring looks crazy, Red. tried to wire my new air compressor yesterday, but 8 gauge wire is too damn big! ...another trip to town 45 minutes away…

We received a pod yesterday…already filling it with boxes! Paying a ton for the pod, but they promise door to door delivery from here to CO! So, hopefully it will be worth the cost to NOT deal with trailering stuff cross-country? Planning another pod for the shop…


----------



## bearkatwood

All hail King Ding Ding! 

nice boat. It is always funny to as a woodworker how we find woodwork in that interests us in the funniest places, my kids hate it when I go to a nice restaurant with them and flip the chairs upside down to see the underside. Nice maple in the capstan. The ones we had on my ship when I was young were about 5 feet across and had a line as big as your leg.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bruce, that site had the perfect handles. Still struggling on hinges but I guess I'm going to have to just go with butt hinges. How do you tell if a butt hinge will close completely flush? I don't want a little air gap on my lid when it closes.

Terry, the last two times I moved I've used pods (or their equivalent). Very nice way to move. You can pack/unpack at your own pace. Plus, it's cheap.


----------



## ToddJB

We pod'ed once. We had a 6 week gap between renting and owning. So we put possessions precariously placed in pod, had them store it, then had them deliver to the new house. Worked great. And watching them drive the robot goal posts was worth the price of admission.


----------



## terryR

Shoulda seen the dude deliver the goal post rig on a slanted dirt driveway…said it was his first time! Jeez, took 1.5 hours after he got the big truck stuck in soft dirt.

Not looking forward to seeing my table saw swinging in the air…


----------



## Mosquito

*Pez*, what are you looking for for hinges that you haven't found at either the site johnstone posted or at Van *************************? Between the two they seem to have a lot of options…


----------



## Pezking7p

Mos, what I would REALLY like is a torsion hinge such as the ones sold by Rockler, but I have only found them for 3/4" stock, and my sides will be 1.5" thick. No can do with the half-wrap hinges. Second to that, a quadrant hinge or something similar that doesn't obstruct the opening of the chest and has built-in stop at 95 degrees, and black finish. Third option, and the option that I can find easily, is a mortised butt hinge, and use a separate stop for the lid.

The problem is mostly that 90% of hardware is brass or nickel, and I want black. Maybe I need to just suck it up and by brass hardware, but it just doesn't jive with greene & greene in my mind.


----------



## chrisstef

Paint the hinges pez??


----------



## TheFridge

Oh the humanity…


----------



## ShaneA

You can mortise those Rockler ones in Pez. I made a tox box once, didn't look at the hinge specs. Used a 1" rail, which is obviously quite a bit smaller than 1 1/2". But, it is possible.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is ridiculous that options are limited to brass and nickel. We can't be the only ones that find brass a bit gauche.


----------



## bandit571

Get some flat stock, and make your own out of steel? And leave the hammer marks, too.

BLO?Poly mix was wiped on the Pine table, several times…..









I guess it goes to the GrandBRAT's bedroom, for a TV Table. Then he can watch the TV while laying on that 4×4 corner post Loft Bed I made. Table parts came from the cut-offs from that build. Bedroom set?


----------



## Tugboater78

So this is the top of one of grandpas toolstands, it needs a new base. Old one had rotted legs.

Im guessing it is heartpine, what say you?


----------



## theoldfart

^uh, I think it's wood . Another way of saying I have no clue!


----------



## 7Footer

Come on Shamp, get it togetha baby! I am 7 (Noah)!

How is that Nitro IPA Dan? I've never been a guiness guy but kinda want to try that stuff.

You waiting for it to get warm enough so the glue will dry Red?

Hookers & Blow…. Hellz yeah.

Laces out Dan… Fuggin Seahawks!


----------



## shampeon

This has all been a desperate cry for help.

Looks like aged old-growth pine or fir to me, Tug.


----------



## thedude50

Well My venture has come to an end the owner wont do what the city wants so I can open So my shop is returning to my home shop.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah almost forgot… Got my adapter for the nova… My lathe is a bit under-powered / my tools aren't sharp enough atm, but I'll figure it out…. I chucked up a chunk of a few pieces of laminated plywood yesterday and it pretty just to test it out, need to sharpen my tools though, badly. 









Made some progress on this yesterday, even though I been sick… It's mostly oak ply and mahogany trim, there are a couple pieces of birch ply in it (one is the back and the shelf, my buddy gave me some ply leftover from one some houses hes building… Need to build doors, blade storage and some wings and integrate some dust collection into it, it's looking pretty solid though.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, 7'er.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree with heartpine. 
Nice cart 7. 
Own it bandit. 
Wise up shamp.


----------



## duckmilk

That looks nice Bandit

Dude, so you hafta move again?

My 87 yo friend said I shoule put windows in the top part of this wall of my shop, was thinking of those glass blocks like I've seen put in walls, thoughts? Putty thought I should do something fancy with the front. Pic from the last post:










Very nice day today, temps in the low 40's and no wind. The neighbor girls were sunbathing on the other side of the fence.










Electrician left this POS ladder here about 2 years ago and didn't want it back, I know why now. It slipped on me and I fell backwards off the 4th rung and landed on my butt, then boinked my head on the concrete. Wife did some kind of vision acuity test on me and I guess I'll live. TMJ (temporomandibular joint) does hurt al little though.


----------



## chrisstef

I love the idea of a transom window across the top duck. Thats a tough fall bud, take it easy we need our elder statesmen around to keep us younguns in check.


----------



## jmartel

Damn duck, don't you hurt yourself, too. I figured I had us covered for a while.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Bench:


----------



## ToddJB

Don't break either of your asses, Duck.

Tug, that's a cool top.

Fancy TV stand, Bandit

Looks good on both counts, 7

Really really frustrated. Waisted my shop time this weekend. All in vain. Swamped out those motors in the furnace only for the "new" one to freeze up in the first 5 minutes. Super annoying. So now I'll be yanking one of them apart and doing bearings. I hate just spinning my whhels, and being cold while doing it.

Edit: nice, Smitty, whatchya making?
Duck, those blocks can be pricey. I'd put up lexan or plexiglass


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Be careful, Duck. Little Giant ladders for me, had a cheap one jump out from under me too, once. Cracked a couple ribs. No fun.


----------



## DanKrager

A few weeks ago was doing some wiring for a contractor and fell off the third rung of a ladder like that with a tool belt full of tools including two battery power tools hooked in the belt A big boot caught on the side of the ladder as I was shifting my stance. On the way down (It's amazing how the mind gets detached from the body) I thought "This is the end". Landed on one big butt cheek and kind of unfolded out of a rolling hit. I was of course the elder of the group and no one moved! They were as stunned and scared as I was. After checking out what moved and what hurt, I was amazed at the inventory results. I got on all fours, put my funky hat back on and stood up without a problem and not even a sore spot. Not even a residual sore or bruise. Carry on, everyone. Nothing to see here!

Glad you weren't hurt Duck. 
DanK


----------



## duckmilk

I'm OK. The little giant was 8' away, using it now. Not a big deal, but thanks. The main purpose fo the post was about the blocks… and the neighbor girls ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Come on guys, be careful! I'll be getting nightmares from this thread. I never get hurt, well maybe almost never, ok a few times, fine, a lot. Seems to take longer to get back in the saddle some times. DanK you have an invisible guardian on your side, I would have been bent in two!


----------



## TheFridge

Watch the hips duck!


----------



## Pezking7p

DUCK! Stay safe, dude.

Thanks for the mortise idea, Shane. I dunno if I want to bury that tongue in a mortise but I just might do it. May be my best option at this point.

So I accidentally did a climb cut on my router table today while trying to cut a breadboard slot. Shot the board across the room and broke my favorite router bit. Guess I learned that lesson the hard way, but I'm getting some new router bits out of the deal. Got a lot done on the chest this weekend. No pics so it didn't happen but it's starting to look like the real deal.


----------



## summerfi

I sealed the ends of my logs this afternoon to prevent checking. Should have done it sooner, but it hasn't been above freezing here since the logs arrived two weeks ago, and the Anchorseal is water based. It got up to 28 and sunny this afternoon, so I went for it. In the process, I broke off these chunks of a maple log where the chainsaw had made two parallel cuts close together. Hopefully you can see on the edge grain in the second picture that this log is curly as can be. It's a large diameter but short log with rot on one side. Still a lot of good wood in it though. I hope there are more logs from this tree somewhere in the pile. Now I can't wait till spring to get this sucker sawed up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, I ain't ready to say, but things kicked up a notch tonight. It's been awhile.










Looks very good, Bob!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Me either Bob.

Duck, I'd rub your buns with some bourbon. Prolly help.

Smitty with some outstanding pics.

^Waldo's site is pretty nice.

Moving towards the dining table. I ordered the leaf mechanism slides from Osborne Wood Products.










They are all maple dovetail style slides. I could have made them myself, but not for $63+ship… if you figure in my time. I'm not gonna say the milling is as nice as I hoped, but the action is smooth and tight. They should work just fine.

I had thought Osborne was all US made. These say Canada. I guess those knuckleheads need a job too.


----------



## TheFridge

> Shane. I want to bury that tongue in your mortise but I just might do it.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Hurhurhur


----------



## shampeon

Dunno why my phone wants this to be a soft-core glamour shot.









Made a jig to support the bandsaw frame so we could lift it off the crate base and onto the mobile base, and the neighbor and his buddy helped out between playoff football games. Then began assembling the table & fence and getting everything aligned.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, saw till?

Ah 444 sweetness.


----------



## bandit571

State of the Dungeon Shop's bench..









Stripping the paint/varnish/crayon junk off of a Walnut Coffee Table's top.

No chemicals needed, 60 grit sandpaper in the sanders wasn't doing it..








But, a Mohawk-Shelburne #900 ( No. 4 size) seemed to do just fine. Need to also repair the base for the top, some fatassed GrandBRAT used it as a seat.

Top is Black Walnut, with quite a few knots in it.


----------



## DanKrager

Oh you, you…...you…..Smitty!

DanK


----------



## racerglen

I see the January shot on the L/V calendar is a full set #444 with a comment to the effect they're often found in pristine shape due to lack of use. Think Smitty's about to change that.. ;-)

Red, some of us Canucks don't need jobs, we leave them to those who do.. lol..


----------



## chrisstef

Strong sunday work fellas. Real strong.

I dont know that id have the patience to wait on milling that maple bob. Montana winter or not. Im itchin to see whats inside that curly surprise.

Loaded up the walnut in the rack. We's full. Time to build somethin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

EDIT: That is a sweet pic. ^

Tongues went well after a bit of fettling, but the grooving kicked my arse last night. I'm down, but not out. Have I said before I hate sharpening spurs (nickers) on this tool?


----------



## terryR

Always nice to see sliding DT 's. And cool planes!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Like the cart 7', it is looking really nice. Cool lathe.

Transom light would be tits Duck. Sorry about the fall.

Always a pleasure seeing the Smitty shop in function. Dove tail happenings. Lamp inclusion is a bonus.

Morning' boys…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice stack Stef.


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, send that thing over….I'll sharpen those spurs for ya! Yup. All polished and razor sharp.

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Leach defies anyone gripping the plane to avoid drawing puss or blood. I probably have 20+ hours of hand-on use invested in the tool and still have a hard time consistently holding it to predictably accomplish work. Those hours were in pine, this is vintage mahogany, making the spurs more critical I guess.

Dan, thank you for that generous offer. This one's on me to solve; gotta own the problem.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you tech guys know an easy way to put iPhone video onto a DVD? Mama's bday is tomorrow and I'm thinkin a montage of baby video on DVD would net me some relations.


----------



## August

damn the last time i check in was before thanks giving 
belated merry Christmas and happy new year to all


----------



## Mosquito

August! You too man!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope your barter/bribe system pans out for you Stef.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Depends on the tools you have, Stef.

-If you have ever synced the phone to a computer, then you can get the videos on the phone onto that device for edit.
-If you've not done that before, you'll be busy tonight with computer.
-Got any video editing software? iMovie would be pretty straightforward to work with, but again, I don't know what you have

Mos does fine work in the PC-based world for video.

EDIT: Hello, August! Good to see you!


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been tinkering with the windows 10 movie maker a little bit but I haven't dumped anything onto my work computer. My home laptop is on the fritz so I don't trust it. I think I can get away with syncing my phone up to this computer and dumping vids into movie maker from here.

Worse case scenario, I buy one of those digital frames and a thumb drive. I can handle that.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, If you import to your computer you should be fine. I used to use windows movie maker quite a bit and it was pretty easy. I just had to look up a few how-to's. PS, I love your big stack of wood.

Hi, August!

Anyone else ever think about using the smaller pieces at the bottom of a bag of chips to make a kind of chip-dip cereal? If you could get the chip:dip ratio right, I think it might work.


----------



## TheFridge

That sounds disgusting.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on, thanks Pez.

Chip/dip does sound gross. I still have trouble stomaching French onion dip. Half a tub of sour cream, a full packet of onion soup mix and a 6er of rolling rocks at the age of 17 just didn't agree with me for some reason.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, topping a spoon full of dip with the crumbs was the result of my foray into that. I never took you four a twenty Pez.


----------



## chrisstef

I will say that I applaud you for letting out your inner fat bastard Pez.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## Pezking7p

> I never took you four a twenty Pez.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Not since I was 14. Bad night with some sleeping pills, pot, and screwdrivers….Kids these days…

The spoon idea doesn't sound like a bad idea, though.

EDIT: [email protected] popsicle sticks. I thought I made that joke up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Alright, glad to know I was not duped by the chinos.


----------



## ToddJB

> EDIT: [email protected] popsicle sticks. I thought I made that joke up.
> 
> - Pezking7p


A guy comes up with a horrible idea for cereal and all of the sudden he's Thomas Motherlovin' Edison.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos does fine work in the PC-based world for video.
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Heh, thanks Smitty but none in the realm of iSoftware though. That's somewhere I don't have any experience in…

I started by just using windows movie maker too, pretty straight forward. You put a clip or picture on the timeline, and then pick a transition in between. Rinse and repeat and it works out alright. Won't do much multi-layer stuff, like a picture in a picture or that sort of thing, but it gets the basics


----------



## Pezking7p

> EDIT: [email protected] popsicle sticks. I thought I made that joke up.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> A guy comes up with a horrible idea for cereal and all of the sudden he s Thomas Motherlovin Edison.
> 
> - ToddJB


I figured it would fall into the salty/slothenly snack category rather than breakfast.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I copped out and bought one of those digital picture frames. Ill save the movie for another day when ive got more than 3 hours to put it together. Appreciate the help though fellers.

Lol. Merkin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lol. Merkin.


----------



## terryR

"proud to be a merican"

LOL, but I still hate Bush!


----------



## ToddJB

> LOL, but I still hate Bush!
> 
> - terryR


That's why you keep the goats around?


----------



## chrisstef

They sure as hell aint gonna mistake it for a tin can ^


----------



## Pezking7p

> Alright, glad to know I was not duped by the chinos.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Wait, do the chinos make me more or less likely to be besties with puff the magic dragon?


----------



## AnthonyReed

They are tools of the straitlaced as I was taught.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

State of my shop:









This is what I get for moving too close to Mos.

Not sure when it happened, but I'm the old guy at the gym. Took my boy to the Y to shoot hoops. Some knucklehead kid attempted a shot from half court and blindsided me, snapped my hipster glasses. It took awhile before I could laugh about it. I'm gonna wear those glasses to work tomorrow with tape on them, just to see if anyone can take me seriously.


----------



## chrisstef

Cheech and Chino.

Cool hobbit door red. Gotta keep that head on a swivel shootin hoop with kids. I dont know about anyone else but watching you catch one to the melon, shooting the glasses off your head, would have had me doubled over in laughter. Some pointing too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Red.

LOLOL Cheech and chino!!! Holy sh1t! Lolololo…. actually laughing at my phone.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol. I'm glad I can brighten up Monday. I'll try to do something about Thursday.

Progress. Design is pretty shamelessly stolen from Darrell Peart.


----------



## duckmilk

Your desk lamp isn't up to Smitty standards Red.

That looks nice Pez, is that your wife's tack trunk?

I was thinking about Auggie the other day. Hey-ya buddy!

Did some research today, but gonna have to think about the glass blocks as a transom above the door and window. Would be pretty easy to retrofit, I think. Looking at something like these:

http://www.amazon.com/Qualtiy-Glass-Block-Decora/dp/B00KH45L44/ref=lp_13398771_1_9/175-7551182-4770901?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1452529137&sr=1-9


----------



## TheFridge

Hey duck, how about having glass cut? You just want some light to shine through?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You do nice work Pez. It is coming out great.

That cagey Cajun has a good point Duck.


----------



## duckmilk

Naw, just thinking those blocks would look cool, I have 8 windows in it now plus a door with glass in the top half.

Putty is to blame for making me think of something more aesthetically pleasing than just a plain wall.


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, Duck. What Fridge and Tony said. Just some strips, the glass and some retainers. Done.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Site hasn't been working for me for the last 2 hours.

Thought I went and got myself self banned. Again.

Edit: nevermind, was banned on ESPNs forums not this one. So many forums. So little time.


----------



## Pezking7p

What do you do to get sent to banned camp around here?


----------



## TheFridge

Stuff like this









I hate running quarterbacks


----------



## ShaneA

Lol, who complains about that? "Multiple"


----------



## TheFridge

I know right!?

Guys with va-jj's that's who.


----------



## Tugboater78

...


----------



## AnthonyReed

The blocks definitely if aesthetics are the focus Duck.

Fridge that is so weak for a solid comment like that to garner you flack. That is the one of the main reasons I don't comment on any other thread except the music one. Besides sometimes an open handed slap does wonders.


----------



## TheFridge

My comment creativity feels stifled by "multiple complainers"


----------



## summerfi

It could have been one complainer-complaining multiple times. Just sayin'.


----------



## TheFridge

Didn't think about that…

Well, Clemson ain't comin back. Great game though.

Edit: man. It really sucks to have your coach end up at a rival school and win natty after natty.


----------



## bandit571

Everything that happened this year was pre-arranged from Alabama to win the title it was "denied" last year. Other teams lose on "freak calls"??? No…pre-arranged.


----------



## TheFridge

Ehh. They earned it. Like em or not.

Personally, I though OU was gonna win it all.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## DanKrager

My sister, may she RIP, was a very well respected school marm in CA in a very large private school. She earned that reputation by standing up to whomever on behalf of an underdog. She was fearless and demolished the top administrators if they were less than expected. PC was not in her vocabulary. Her favorite expression was "He just needs an encouraging pat on the head…with a shovel." So, will I be banned for saying that?
DanK


----------



## terryR

Pez, nice work on the chest.

Fridge, it's all good here…why you slumming on other forums? 

May have discovered another virtue of a split top…


----------



## August

terry what kind of hanplane did you use to make that?
looks very smooth
you've been following my sharpening style.


----------



## chrisstef

I didn't know there was a Brazilian sharpening style. 7, can we get some clarification?


----------



## terryR

butt mortiser…of course.


----------



## Mosquito

lol speaking of things that will make Cricket chirp ^


----------



## duckmilk

QUACK


----------



## Pezking7p

Comes with a custom tool holder


----------



## TheFridge

And she has a nice butt

Edit: I think those comments were actually on one of auggies topics or projects. He thought it was funny.


----------



## TheFridge

This guy here


----------



## ToddJB

resize, noob.


----------



## Pezking7p

Random orbit magic force field.


----------



## bandit571

Colder than the rear end of a Siberian Bat outside. Couple inches on the ground, windier than a Clinton, and the white crap is forming drifts…..Very willing to ship this stuff to whomever wants it….

Weather hasn't slowed the deals going on next door, though. "Customers" are always stopping by next door. They are able to carry their "buys" in their pockets on the way to their cars…

The Boss wants to go to the store, and the Library…..TODAY! In this weather?? City hasn't even plowed the uphill alleyway out of here.

I HATE winter…..is it Spring yet???


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed Bandit; fu*k winter.


----------



## Tim457

Magical random orbit force field, hah! Fridge you're a classic.

Terry I'm glad your wife is so supportive of your new creative outlet in your shop.


----------



## 7Footer

Split-tail errrrr I meant split top ? You want a surface that smooth you gotta go full laser removal, I hear it is quite painful on the starfish though.

Agree with Tony - Fridge that is weak, comment would've been upvoted if this were reddit.

I think Bandit flagged Tug's Obama pic because Bandit is secretly down with Barry….

Got my doors glued up for the miter saw stand, hoping to get them mounted tonight…

We couldn't have asked for a much better Championship, that was an awesome game…. Well scratch that, it could've been better if Clemson won… Knew it was over as soon as Bama busted out that onside kick.


----------



## TheFridge

> I think Bandit flagged Tug s Obama pic because Bandit is secretly down with Barry….
> 
> - 7Footer


Manilow?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol fridgey pants. Ive been watching that one with popcorn ready.


----------



## TheFridge

Haven't checked in in awhile. Bout that time.


----------



## theoldfart

Winter finally, just finished skiing on 4" of fresh powder. Worth the wait. GOTTA LUV WINTER. Sorry Bandit


----------



## 7Footer

If I didn't know Bandit were snowed in I probably wouldn't have said it, lol…. Could've given the honor to just about anyone here, except maybe that prius driving hipster…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Slanderous fuxer.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit ain't snow-bound…..yet.

Only flag trolls…..like a guy named "Sawsucker" or I'll flag spam spreaders….

Only did one doenut while out and about this afternoon….windier than a Clinton out there. The sun is even out…for now.

Got back home, had to hurry the Boss out of Wall E World…...got home and hit the bottle of Nitros…..chest was hurting pretty darn bad….BTDT. About to get up for a second pill…..and the headaches they cause….hell when ya gey old…

Table rehab will wait til tomorrow….


----------



## Slyy

Damn, LJ's has been FUBAR for me last 3 days or so, finally able to make it work.

Haha LOL at Fridges foray into banishment: some doods need to f*ckin' grow a pair and maybe learn to words better. Rapier wit is just too sharp for some. Honestly, open handed slap to the mouth tends to fix a lot of stuff….

Terry, now that's a hold fast. I bet it clamps down pretty hard after some use.
Hehe, butt mortise.

So got a New ACE Hardware in couple weeks ago. Old belt for the C-Man lathe is beat up and I need one a couple inches longer to get it to all go together like I want, so let's go check it out. They ain't got CRAP. It's the tiniest little ACE I've ever seen, glad you're worked out better than mine Smit. Have to drive up to the city tomorrow to have lunch with the wife so gonna see what I can find.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry to hear about your ACE, Jake. Ours is not very large from a building size, but they seem to carry all the random things I need them too that Home Depot does not.


----------



## August

Now I know woodworking only looks fun on YouTube or here in this site or google images 
But when you have to shoot every single wood for your toe kick for a cabinet it's not fun


----------



## chrisstef

Production jobs will do it to ya August. Head down. Heavy music and power through. Work off all that driving. Sally. Good to see ya btw.

They must be fiddling with the site again jake. Its doin oddball stuff on my phone.


----------



## Mosquito

I think sometime soon I'm going to have to pull everything out and start over…


----------



## ToddJB

Shop is currently in the kitchen, Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

Old kitchenette yeah. It's the first thing after entering the house from the garage, and has been designated as the temporary shop space until I get the garage out back done.


----------



## woodcox

Eh, looks ok to me Mos. But, I can understand that level of chaos messes with your Chi.

Auggie! Glad to see you are still putting it down.

That thing got a hemi? That thing barely get your a$$ to work this morning whilst hemorrhaging coolant? Sungella biche! With the tow home and parts, I'm out the 300 bones that I didn't have for this chit. Pump bearings took a dump and the pulley started eating its way through the housing. 








At least it's done and it was pretty much plug and play. When I was wrenching, I would see most cooling issues come through the shop this time of year than any so, keep an eye on your junk! I had to put a thermostat housing on the ol' lady's car two weeks ago as well.


----------



## Tugboater78

Know a few i could send this to..


----------



## TheFridge

I know a dude with 5 kids and 4 mommas. He didn't learn after the first couple what it's like to deal with multiple women.


----------



## Pezking7p

You would need 5 jobs just to pay the child support. I can't even fathom that situation.


----------



## chrisstef

Who dat?
Dat just my baby daddy.


----------



## jmartel

There was just an NFL player who announced yesterday that he's having twins. After he apparently had a vasectomy. This is in addition to the other 8 kids he has with other women than his current wife/fiancee/girlfriend/whatever.

Poor guy couldn't catch a break.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The NFL is dead to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dealing with multiple women is much simpler than dealing with a single child in my eyes.

Catch a break?

Sportsball. Sorry Smitty.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry Smitty. The owner (whose name I cant remember) has had his eye on LA the whole time. Back to being a baseball city and only remembering "the greatest show on turf". Are the chargers combining with them? Wouldn't that bring it down to only 31 teams if that happened? Hows that shake out?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chargers owner can't stand Kroenke (get in line), has approval to join Rams in shared Inglewood facility in 2019.


----------



## chrisstef

Kroenke that's right. Douchepickle.
Shared facility, now I get it.
Just wonder where then next place is that the Chiefs make Phillip Rivers cry.


----------



## terryR

what do youz guyz use for air fittings and supply lines in da shop?


----------



## jmartel

You should totally use PVC for your air lines. I hear that goes over well. Nothing like shrapnel to wake you up in the morning.

Most common that I've seen is iron pipe, but I've heard PEX works well too.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I'm in the "process" of piping out my shop right now. I'm using copper pipe L rated. Copper won't corrode like black pipe so the air is cleaner. And I just use standard quick connect fittings. I would like to get some high flow ones for painting.


----------



## Pezking7p

I just bought a long flex tubing and fittings. Standard flexible air line stuff. Cheap. Easy to install. Easy to reconfigure or break into the lines if you need to. I don't have a big shop, though. If I had a big shop I would most likely do PEX, but I'm 99% sure you need to buy special PEX with an aluminum lining.


----------



## chrisstef

What do you guys use the air for? I rarely use my compressor in the shop. Its mostly for blowing up my inflatable Pez doll and some of the kids toys. Once in a while ill bust it out for use with a nail gun.


----------



## ShaneA

I am the same, Pez dolls and occasional nail gun action.


----------



## jmartel

Nail gun, spraying paint/lacquer occasionally, filling tires, etc. I want to pick up an impact gun for it as well. Nothing major, though. It's not big enough to run a cutoff wheel or an air sander.


----------



## terryR

Air is the only way to clear debris outta small mortices…don't see how they did it years ago!
use it for blowing stuff on the lathe all the time…and the sandblaster still hasn't been used!

want a temp setup since we are moving. flexible hose sounds awesome. just the stuff at the Borg? can I cut and paste a long piece?


----------



## Pezking7p

I use it almost exclusively for blowing down saw dust. But, I use it for that pretty much all day long because I don't have any dust collection and I get dust/chips on everything. Maybe I'll have dust collection one day….


----------



## 7Footer

August!

Lol, inflatable Pez doll, Stef slowly unbuttons the chinos….

Costco has a kit that my dad just got to xmas of that flex tubing, we had that stuff installed in our shop when they re-built everything, that flex tube stuff is seems pretty awesome, easy to repair if a tube cracks as well, but super strong… I can't seem to find it on the Costco site, sucks too cuz that was a good fuggin deal. Duratech Airline the stuff though


----------



## ToddJB

In order of most to least:

Compressed air - blowing dust and dirt out of things
Needle scaler - resto work
Nail guns
Cut off tool
Die grinder
Spray gun
Might pick up a sander at some point.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, if you're looking for a temp set up, just buy a reel from Harbor Freight. Mine works great. Then get a kit that has one of those curly hoses and a bunch of connectors.


----------



## terryR

^thanks, Todd, that looks like something I've seen in town. will look closer!

and free use of the 'blaster for ya when I get re-located! 

want a sweet set up long term. flex looks pretty user friendly?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, the hose reel set up plus the kit above would be totally transferable.

The only down side to this set up is that it traps all moisture. So for some items that is no good.

My total end game with air is to have the compressor under a lean to on the back side of the shop, run copper to the other wall, that distance allows the vapor to cool down into actual water droplets, then have a filter in between the hard piping, and the hose reel. That way the air that is going into the cord reel is clean, dry, and cool. Hot, wet, dirty air is bad news on your tools, and if you're spraying finishes.


----------



## Tugboater78

Have always used copper for air lines, but it can be tedious to get installed. Once installed no worries though. Need to pipe up shop better at some point, but waiting till i get my subpanel installed first so i dont have to worry bout my compresser blowing the breaker.

Local "primitive" shop just posted this up…









Wouldnt mind getting a better look, but likely be gone before i get home, price is a bit more than i wanna pay without tools inside too. Looks like they already put thier "primitive" paint job on it, and not sure if legs are original either lol.


----------



## CB_Cohick

My condolences to Smitty re: the Rams. However, that is where they were when I was growing up and it doesn't seem that odd to me. StL just needs to get the Cards back from AZ. They don't suck now like they used to, lol.


----------



## chrisstef

http://www.addictinggames.com/puzzle-games/cut-the-rope-time-travel-game.jsp

Crack smoke ^


----------



## ToddJB

That is a cool idea, Tug. Looks like he just through some legs on a foot locker. I like it.


----------



## TheFridge

If that really was a tool chest that they "distressed". I will probably vomit.


----------



## ToddJB

> http://www.addictinggames.com/puzzle-games/cut-the-rope-time-travel-game.jsp
> 
> Crack smoke ^
> 
> - chrisstef


Holy crap, I hate you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^in a loving kind of way.


----------



## summerfi

Yee Haw! I just bought an 1860-ish Disston (no sons) backsaw with eagle medallion for a BIN price of $14. I must have been the first one to see it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

But yeah, he's a d!ck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Bob. No better home could it have found.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome Bob. I've got one of those. Is that a 4 with a well used plate?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Bob!!!

First hit was on me Todd. I'm on the final level. Havin some troubles.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm on the Egypt one. How many more do I got?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great find, Bob. Congrats!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dupe. Stupid LJ lag…


----------



## summerfi

> Awesome Bob. I ve got one of those. Is that a 4 with a well used plate?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yes. Looks to be a 10-incher, which goes for a premium.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Awesome Bob. I ve got one of those. Is that a 4 with a well used plate?
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Yes. Looks to be a 10-incher, which goes for a premium.
> 
> - summerfi


Nothin like my big 10 inch..


----------



## ToddJB

> I'm on the final level. Havin some troubles.
> 
> - chrisstef


Done. Back to my work day


----------



## chrisstef

Admit that it was a nice break.

I'm finished as well.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice find Bob.

Got a buddy coming by tomorrow night to help me figure out the wiring for 3 way switches. I looked it up online and found a site that gives 9 different ways to wire it, WTH??? That certainly didn't help out.

Where did you buy your 10 inch, Tug?


----------



## putty

nice saw Bob,
full restore in order?


----------



## summerfi

Ya, youbetcha, putty.


----------



## CL810

Can't wait to see that saw after you work on it Bob. Congrats you lucky man!


----------



## Pezking7p

Three way plugs would be a lot easier if they had real switch diagrams on the switches. But yah, there are a lot of ways to wire three ways but they all end up the same. Just need to pick the one for your setup.

I'm saving some dry powder for Thursday. But I can't do it alone homies. only YOU can prevent Thursday slump.


----------



## duckmilk

Dry powder? Anything like black powder? That would perk up a Thursday slump


----------



## TheFridge

Not much to it duck. Run a 3 conductor between switches. You can put the switch leg up to the lights at either switch. Really only 2 ways to do it. Hit me up if you need help.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good man Fridge.

Love this place.


----------



## DanKrager

I have the tools to work galvanized water pipe, so that is my preferred airline equipment. A long vertical from the compressor cools the air enough to get almost all the moisture left by the trap. The infeed is a 1" T connection to the vertical with a drain valve and a stub below. At the first branch I went to 3/4" for the rest of the line. All the pipe, except the drops, slopes back to this drain. It's been dry since I put it in… I use the readily available quick connects at the end of the drops, one of which is a 50' cord-o-matic. Black pipe (used for gas lines) should not be used because it rusts so badly. Many years into the future it has a surprise for you. It does not rust passing gas…WHOA… walked right into that one! I run about 120 P.S.I. line pressure and reduce at the spray gun and coil drop to 20 (HVLP) and 90 P.S.I.

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Nice catch Bob, that's gonna look purty when you're done!

Justin you make it home off that boat yet?

Hate to admit this but I feel safe with you guys: first wiring job I've ever done (speakers don't count).








Gotta get some fancy clampy things so it's not just huge knock-out holes the cord is going through and tweak my motor mount some but the Lathe lives








Anyone got tips on Fixing the horrible bevels sharpened on my lathe chisels? The gouge is the tricky one for me.

Smitty, coming the State that stole the Sonics: my condolences.


----------



## TheFridge

Lathes are awesome sly

Looking for a wax for tool handles / shop furniture that'll shine up better than JPW. Shellac is in my future but not the near future. Any recommendations?


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, send the bundle over if you want. I'll correct the deficiencies and polish the new edges. ...if the blades come out of the handles reasonably it would save quite a bit of shipping….

PM if you want.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Fridge, you're gonna want a wax with a very high percentage Carnuba wax. I don't think anyone sells it pure, it's just too hard. Trewax is a well known brand and I use one whose name I can't remember but it's available local. Just don't fall for the "liquid" versions, only paste.
DanK

Edit: Just remembered: Lundmarks. Two cans is a lifetime supply.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Not much to it duck. Run a 3 conductor between switches. You can put the switch leg up to the lights at either switch. Really only 2 ways to do it. Hit me up if you need help.
> 
> - TheFridge


^ I concur. 3-ways are easily over-complicated. Hehe. 
-
This site works about half the time anymore. Too cheap to pay for reliable servers. 
-

Had to terminate an employee for the first time today. I did not enjoy that.

Interesting afternoon in my shop though. Had lunch with my boss and some bigwigs that were in town. Afterward, my boss asks if they can see my woodshop. Uh…okay! 
No pics but it was cool to show them all my toys. By the time they left they all had a new appreciation for sharp edges, LN quality, and fluffy walnut shavings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm getting the 'unavailable' notice quite a bit lately, wondered if it was just me.

Terminations are no fun. Putting slackers on "Performance Improvement Programs" and documenting their non-performance daily, for weeks on end, is even worse. Absolutely consumes a manager's time, and comes with the side feature of dealing with HR on a routine basis.


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, Red, you fell for that one! No more pay raises for you!

But it's fun though, right?

DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty- I kinda thought managing people would be the hardest part of my job…...but I didn't really know.

DanK- Yup, I really enjoyed showing that side of myself those who only knew me in the professional realm. I could tell they enjoyed it too.

Now, give me more time off so I can play in my shop;-)


----------



## Slyy

DK - gonna play with them some but may take you up on the offer if I feel my attempts don't work. What it really boils down to is the fact that my grinding ability is weak. Have an okay grinder (variable speed 6") but I need more of them so I don't have to change stupid wheels all the time and I need to face the fact that the ability to get a repeatable angle on it is HORRIBLE. These lathe tools just add more proof to the inadequacy of my current setup. I really need to get or make a wolverine style sharpening jig or something similar.

Edit to add:
Yeah Smit, LJ's has been taking internet Dumps at least from my phone on and off for a week now. At least I saw on LJ's Facebook group that they were down so it wasn't just me at least this time. When it goes through fits like this it's very frustrating and I have little to no patience for nonfunctional computer type tech.

Dan - that's gotta be tough no matter the circumstance. My dad always had stories of running the OSU Campus labor for almost 30 years, some disheartening and some downright scary. I could always tell that the firing was the worst part for him.


----------



## TheFridge

Usually no problems with the site. Last 2 days have been hit and miss.

I've had to fire quite a few over the years. Not fun, but nowadays I go through so much help that it doesn't really bother my cold dead heart anymore. And it's mostly them young whipper snappers that want to play on their phone all day and watch me work. Luckily, we don't have HR.

Dan, sounds good. Gonna give it a shot.

A couple things to do before it's finished but the majority of the work is done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Meticulous work on that chisel rack, Fridge. Seriously, I'm envious. Do I ask how long it took you to make just the chisel holder part of the assy?


----------



## john2005

> "A good open handed slap to the mouth will cure that problem"
> 
> My comment creativity feels stifled by "multiple complainers"
> 
> - TheFridge


Dang near sig line worthy.

Meanwhile, my old router finally died. Shes been grinding and makin funny noises for awhile now. The wife got me a replacement motor for Christmas. Good thing.

Supposed to look like that?


----------



## woodcox

Wow fridge! That till looks great and well mapped out. How are all the tool holders attached to the panels?

Excellent resto on the lathe Jake! Shmoke and a pancake? Good luck with sharpening.


----------



## DanKrager

Fridge, I gotta admit I drooled a little bit. I think it was because I was looking at that fine till, but sometimes it's hard to tell why. I really like how the plane till is the lid that keeps the dust out. A piece of furniture.
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

The frayed wires are a design feature.

The word of the day is "full ladder"


----------



## johnstoneb

Fridge
good looking till, imaginative use of space. I like it.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for all the input on air supply lines…I knew moisture was a problem ,but looks like I have more reading to do. Found a good site that points out the cons of each system. Gonna use some farm-engineering for the next two months, then consider copper…

Awesome lathe, Jake! Lot of work, but worth every minute IMO. Gonna start looking for a vintage lathe as soon as we get moved! Sharpening gouges is easy…got a grinder and any tool rest that adjusts for angle?

Fridge, clean work, and sweet chisels!


----------



## Slyy

Stunning Fridge.

Sticking with a bong and a blitz WC, thanks.


----------



## jmartel

Well, under the knife today to get some plates in my collar bone. Hopefully this will make life easier without having to deal with the bones moving around all the time.


----------



## theoldfart

Good luck Jeff.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks fellas,

Smitty, it probably took me about 6 hours start to finish. Rasping out the holder to fit each socket took a little while. Not to mention I had to remake both walnut strips at least once.

Cox, glue only. gonna have to rearrange it at a later date.

Terry, thanks and yes they are.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Jake!!

That is fuggin' gorgeous Fridge! Gorgeous!

Full ladder…. I need to know. It is poetic in vision. I looked to no avail. If not possible divulge here, I'll pm my number.

G'luck JBroken.


----------



## terryR

Good luck, JPre-Op…

ask for fentanyl and versed!


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like they are going to give me good stuff and also block the nerves for a day or so. So I should be feeling good for a bit. Supposedly I'll be able to use my arm, lightly, after surgery, which is great. I gots stuff to do.


----------



## ToddJB

Good luck, Jclav.

Fridge, fine work - fine work indeed.

John, I was unaware you could buy just replacement motors for routers. Interesting. Did the frayed wire come from rubbing?


----------



## chrisstef

I frayed myself from rubbing once when I was younger. Found the old mans stash. No Bueno.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^The same joke was running around in my head.


----------



## 7Footer

Fuggin beauty, Fridge… Love the way the woods contrast too.

I feel ya about needing some sort of wolverine-like setup Jake, it would be a game changer.

Got me some doors!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Super sexy 7. Well done dude!


----------



## chrisstef

Check you out there 7. Noice!

Milled osme walnut this morning. The color difference between air dried and kiln dried is wild. This air dried stuff is almost purple when milled. Stef likey.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Doods! My favorite thing about this build, I haven't spent a penny on it. It's all leftover ply I had, and my buddy gave me some, I even had the door hinges leftover from an old project, and the plywood I have left from my buddy will be perfect for some extension rails.

Mmmmmmm, purple-ish walnut shaves sound nice.


----------



## Tim457

Seriously good work Fridge.



> Got me some doors!
> - 7Footer


Where did you get them, Home Depot? Hah! Nice work.

Walnut is usually steamed too. I know it's to even out the color, but I would assume it takes the purple out too. I have some shorts with some good purplish pink to them.


----------



## ToddJB

Nioce, 7. Looks great.


----------



## walden

Coming up for air. I've been busy as heck. I hope all is well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Walden!


----------



## theoldfart

"Milled osme" ? Really

"I have some shorts with some good purplish pink to them" TMI Tim!

Greetings Walden, wuzzup?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Coming up for air. I ve been busy as heck. I hope all is well.
> 
> - walden


Todd appreciates how long you can hold your breath.

Sucks about the firing, Red. It's a decision that usually changes someone's life, but don't forget that it's a decision that THEY made, not you. You were just the messenger.

Good luck and God speed, Jmart. (I hope if you ever poop your pants a little that you'll share with us, so I can call you Jshart, if only once)

Tony, et al. Try "full ladder piercing". In my haste I assumed that "full ladder" would pull up something with a reference. But alas. Plus I see now that kids are referring to it as a jacob's ladder, which is funny because you climb jacob's ladder to heaven.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah, the piercing. Yep Bhog wanted to get it done but they told him with room for only one stud the analogy for ladder is lost. He was sad for a week.


----------



## Tugboater78

7 more days on a boat, switching over to my regular boat sometime this afternoon when we meet.

Fricken migraine kicked in yesterday afternoon, it wont go away. I get serious migraines on a bimonthy basis, i always hope that i am home when they hit cause i get prettymuch incapacitated, no luck this time. Every little noise ( towboat is very noisy) is pain, bright light is pain, strong smells (diesel) are pain…

Yeah, this sucks, brb gotta go puke..


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ one rung Hog. Maybe they could give him a set of Mayan temple stairs. Hoganitza.

Jshart is pretty solid Pez. Its been a while since I let a little bit out in my pants. I'm probably over due at this point. Crapped my pants once while working 2nd shift at a grocery store. Got hit with the cornhole quiver clean across the store and by the time I made it to the head it was a done deal. Do your typical lock the door, strip down and clean up. Then I realize theres no garbage can for my isshy drawls. Had to pop a ceiling tile and give em the heave ho. Feel bad for the next demo guy lol.


----------



## Pezking7p

I miss Bhog threatening (promising?) to demolish people's wives.

I crapped my pants while shopping in a grocery store once. I was sick, bent over to barf in the toilet and ended up filling my drawers, too. Mrs Pez has a story about her friend crapping her pants while stuck in traffic on the Tampa Bay Bridge. Had to drive home in those things.


----------



## Tim457

> 7 more days on a boat, switching over to my regular boat sometime this afternoon when we meet.
> 
> Fricken migraine kicked in yesterday afternoon, it wont go away. I get serious migraines on a bimonthy basis, i always hope that i am home when they hit cause i get prettymuch incapacitated, no luck this time. Every little noise ( towboat is very noisy) is pain, bright light is pain, strong smells (diesel) are pain…
> 
> Yeah, this sucks, brb gotta go puke..
> 
> - Tugboater78


I can't even imagine what a migraine on a boat would be like. Does Topamax or any preventative work for you? I haven't had a serious migraines in a long time (knock on wood), but after a streak of bad ones I was on Topamax for a bit and it helped a lot. Hasn't happened again since I've been off of it.

Whad'ya gonna do Stef? It was their fault for not having garbage in there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHA! @ popping ceiling tile!

Hog spends a lot of his time sending me homoerotic selfie texts nowadays.

Oh damn, in a car in traffic! That is a horror story. Poor chick.


----------



## 7Footer

my goodness. Only happen to me 1 time, in 2nd grade, fuggin teacher wouldn't let me go to the bathroom.

Lol, BHog is too busy for us anymore.


----------



## CB_Cohick

There is a YouTube video out there showing George Brett talking to some rookies about his sharting talents. It isn't lmaorofl, but it is amusing.


----------



## chrisstef

Those selfies are creepy right T? Maybe we should cut him off electronically until he comes back to the thread.

Trying to drive a car without touching your ass to the seat has got to be one hell of a trick.

Man, now that ive done a little milling I'm chompin at the bit to do some work. Been a long time since I cut some dovetails. Me needs some practice before I butcher the walnut.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

'lectric miter saws are for pansies. I just eyeball and saw freehand with my Summerfield. Square every time.

-
My attempt to fish wire across the basement to the shop is already a debacle. I won't quit til I get it.

Attempted hole from the garage to the soffit. Close…..bet I get it the 2nd time!


----------



## ToddJB

I have a couple of those in my house, Red


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks again yous guys.

I cut my boxers off in a porta potty one time. It clogged the hose so they threw them on the ground next to it. They stayed there for awhile. No one wanted to touch scritty blue boxers.

There's been many a day when I came home with one or no socks because they don't think of putting a courtesy roll of toilet paper in an almost complete house.


----------



## chrisstef

Shoulda put some hair around it Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lol, creepy. I am never cutting Bhog off, love that bastard. He can use whatever media suits him. Other that his homemade gay porn, him bitching me out for not lifting heavy is some entertaining ish: "...You know you're giant right? You can go big if you must. But I'm 5'7" dude, I am not going to work up to benching 300; I'd look stupid. Naw man you can do it and stay cut…" funny fuxer.

Oops Red. I forgot to give a jab for having to fire someone. Your heart will blacken over time I imagine, I think the process is accelerated with the donning of a tie.


----------



## 7Footer

^ and ^^ - Lolololol

A$$ and feet smell, gawd.

The axial glide is for men! And some of us can't just pick up a saw and cut dead straight lines like you, ya Big Red Bunghole!


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed it will blacken over time Red, Tony's right. Soon enough you wont have any feelings like the rest of us.

Fridge, I'm telling ya just keep a toilet seat and some extra paper in the truck. You can always find an old compound bucket on site. That's how I used to roll when I was delivering building materials.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Your heart will blacken over time I imagine, I think the process is accelerated with the donning of a tie.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Running around here judging everyone by their ties and their chinos. Typical for someone who wears shirts with snaps. I bet you wear cargo shorts, too. And ride a longboard.

You are a dressist.

PS, your cargo shorts are chinos.


----------



## TheFridge

Hey red, don't feel bad. One time, I drilled through some crown molding and though the top of their kitchen cabinet and one shelf with a 6' flex bit. The homeowner saw it as we were drilling through the shelf inside the cabinet. She was not happy.

Edit: and then my helper fell through their ceiling right after, while asking how I was gonna explain the holes in the crown/cabinet to the boss. Such a great day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't judge. No I don't. When I rarely ride yes it is a longboard.

No I'm not.

No they're not.


----------



## jmartel

Well I didn't die, so that's a good sign.

Got a needle in the neck to make my entire left arm/shoulders numb. Was fun watching on the ultra sound the needle go in and find the nerve.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you made it JNoCamera.


----------



## ToddJB

Needles do not bug me, but I'm not sure I'd want to watch one fishing around in under the skin to find a nerve.


----------



## TheFridge

Jmart, that sounds awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't fall for Fridge's tricks. He knows your whole arm is numb. He'll wait for you to fall asleep from the perc's then perform "the stranger" on himself using your dead arm. The stranger stranger. Unheard of north of the Mason Dixon.


----------



## jmartel

Shoulder is all wrapped up. Nothing to see until they take bandages off Monday. Sorry, tony. 
And it want too bad with the needle. Weird to feel though.


----------



## 7Footer

It is pretty weird Todd.. About 11 years ago I had surgery on my index finger (broke an damaged the joint of it my senior year of college by blocking someone and hitting the backboard of a bball hoop and wasn't able to bend it for almost a year), the doc basically soldiers the tendon farther up on the bone, and he had to wake me up during surgery to have me bend it and see if it worked, and I asked him to look at it, it was cool and gross.

haha, Fridge is super stoked about the stranger.

JOnTheMend - hope you get to enjoy some legal drugs!


----------



## AnthonyReed

lol… good lookin' out Stef.


----------



## bandit571

Got that Walnut Table Rehab about done, today….









Even the bench got a wipe down of BLO! Since, for once it was cleaned off…









Not sure for how long, though…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Speaking of nerves. that procedure didn't really work on my back. I'll likely be going to mayo next. I'm coming to the realization that surgery may be in my future. Surgery on the upper back is a pretty big deal. They have to go in from your chest;-(

Took most the day, but we're across the basement and into the shop….


----------



## TheFridge

Ha! Stranger danger!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sucks Red, sorry man.


----------



## jmartel

Sorry about the back, Red.


----------



## chrisstef

Sooks it red. Sorry bro. Maybe have em throw a set of boobs on ya while theyre in there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I don't want any boobs. But it would be a shame to cut on this perfectly sculpted chest. It is a frustrating chronic type condition. I can function, but at a lower quality of life. Put's a guy in a bad mood. Nuff whining. But somehow some weirdos on the webz caring about my well-being makes me feel better;-)

Newsflash: Little Red's bball team finally won a game. Think they're like 1-8. Little Red, 28 points, rest of team…6. lol.


----------



## shampeon

Sorry to hear about the back, Red. Here's hoping the Mayo has better news for you.

One year in Little League, I was on the worst team, by far, in the league, and I was a not-great outfielder. We did have the league home-run champ. This kid was awesome, and he never, ever said anything bad to us. We were totally wasting his talent, but he was, at least publicly, always super positive and encouraging. That stuck with me, and is even more impressive to me now, knowing what ********************heads 10 year olds can be to each other. The best part was our league's team names were the businesses that sponsored them. Ours? Alan Brothers Mortuary.










Doggins is hiding under my desk after some thunder.


----------



## chrisstef

Even though youre kind of a touch hole Red, we do care …. Kinda. Chronic back pain will suck the fun out of a lotta stuff. Theres always medical marijuana. Jus sayin.

Good game big d. Not a whole lotta ballin goin on there eh?


----------



## TheFridge

Well red, There's always growing your hair out and scoring some medical marijuana 

Edit: damn stef, you stole my thunder


----------



## ToddJB

I've been wondering how to get Red to move back to CO


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha! Easy….I get a promotion out that way;-) Course, the jobs in CO are very sought after.

Ian- good stuff. My boy really isn't a ballhog, he's just the only kid on his team that can hit the broad side of a barn. You can bet we've had some good talks with him about the situation. He's been very discouraged about losing. Not just losing, getting wooped…bad. He's a good kid, doesn't show it to his teammates, but vents to us later. This last week he's seeing his teammates improve, and he's buying in. He'll be good.

I'm not one of those dad's with dreams of my son in the NBA. Chances of that are nil. Chances of him being a solid young man that loves God and his fellow man…. pretty good.


----------



## shampeon

+1 Red. I never doubted you'd handle it correctly. And it's a good lesson to practice humility even when the situation suggests otherwise.


----------



## TheFridge

.. About those TPS reports…


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I m not one of those dad s with dreams of my son in the NBA. Chances of that are nil. Chances of him being a solid young man that loves God and his fellow man…. pretty good.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You set a great example Red.

Haven't had much time to post, but:

Red doesn't need new boobs.

Hope you heal soon Jmart.

Nice doors 7.

Hello Ian. You in Walnut Creek now?

I think I heard August earlier. Hi Auggie.

Tony wears chinos while surfing in shirts with snaps?

Bhog is still MIA.

Pez,Pez, Pez…

Tugs still afloat.

If there is anyone I forgot, just a quick hello!


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, Stef sharting his pants is classic!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I knew what you meant Ian. It's interesting all the lessons that can be learned from sports.

Back in the day there was a trio of us who came from broken homes…on the uglier side of town. Though we tried, we weren't really welcome on the tourny teams (kids with the brand new Jordans). Told us one year we could have a team if one of our dad's would coach, knowing full well that wasn't an option for us. 
It was never spoken, but that lit a fire in each of us. We played basketball non-stop, usually with older kids at the park…and they weren't easy on us. Then in 8th grade, when we could finally try out for a school team, we ran circles around the rich kids. Even with our crappy shoes.

Onto high school, 3 doesn't make a basketball team. We had to forgive and forget. They needed us, and we needed them. We had to get along with all types from all backgrounds…. or we were never going to the big show in Denver at the end of the year. I learned a lot from that darn game.


----------



## shampeon

Yup, Paul. In Walnut Creek and finally done with all the big-ticket house projects. We:


replaced all the windows with double-pane (including the floor-ceiling ones)
replaced the sliders
installed a minisplit a/c system
replaced all the interior doors
replaced the front door
put a new foam roof on the detached studio
put in solar
dodged a huge bullet when the electrical inspector took a look at the (unwarranted, impossible to make legal) detached studio, but ultimately decided to just make me move the electrical panel to get the solar panels to pass final

That's been why I was scarce around here for a while. But it feels good to get back to woodworking projects.


----------



## Hammerthumb

When I come out to visit the SIL I'll give you a shout.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry - little busy here


----------



## terryR

Sorry about the cont back troubles, Red. Surgery was the only solution for me in '98 after a long trial with physical therapy and steroids. I haven't been the same since, but luckily woodworking is less strenuous than hardcore caving.

Glad you aren't getting boobs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Boobs would spice up the thread just a bit. Too bad Red is so dang selfish, not willing to take a couple for the Team. 
.
.
.
.
All kidding aside…

Sorry you have back issues at all, and wish you well.


----------



## TheFridge

If red put boobies on his back, it would balance his center of gravity a bit better and relieve pressure on his back.

Stef, forgot to say, I'm proud. Good move son. Good move.


----------



## shampeon

Anytime, Paul. Cute kid, sweet hat.


----------



## ToddJB

Furnace is back up in running. F'ing motors


----------



## jmartel

Man this sucks. Hurts worse than the accident. Even on oxy. Probably be sleeping on the couch for a while. Also, the doc said the bone was in 4 pieces, not 3


----------



## terryR

oxy sux. 
hate the drug free America when I'm in pain. Especially since I know they have stronger stuff.
Don't forget the laxatives with oxy dosing!

does ice help?


----------



## walden

Sorry to hear it Red. I hope the procedure is successful.

Jcrash: I hope it all heals well. Broken body parts suck. I've demolished myself several times.

Todd: Glad to hear the furnace is running again. Let me know if you ever need help. I'm good at holding the flashlight…

It has been a crazy week with lots of ups and downs. I'm looking forward to a little shop time this weekend.


----------



## JayT

No one wants to see Red w/boobs. Hope they can find a solution to the pain.

jhigh, repairs always seem to hurt worse than the injury. I've been prescribed Percodan (blend of oxy and aspirin) one time. Took one pill and felt so loopy, I refused to take any more. Just took regular Tylenol from there on out. As long as I remembered to stay on schedule with the dosages, the pain stayed at a tolerable level. If you get behind, it takes a much higher dose to get the pain back down. Since then, I've twice had doctors offer to prescribe some form of oxy and I won't let them. Did accept a single dose of Tylenol with codeine when I cut the tip of my finger off with a chef's knife a couple years ago.

Paul, that's the good way to be busy.

Glad the new home is getting a point you can hang around more, Ian. You still owe us a bunch of pics.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang you guys r quiet this morning…

Sucks about the back Red….. But man, good stuff, you're raising a young Red Pimp, must be tough for him but cool that he's being patient with it and its starting to improve…. 
Medical maryjane helps the back, I can attest, you want the stuff with high CBD volume…

Love the dog pic Shamp!

The only thing for me that is the suxors about Oxy is the constipation. For sure eat lots of fiber or just go full colon blow, lol. That day I had surgery on my finger, I got done pretty early in the morning and the doc literally told me to just take oxy until it doesn't hurt, just to not take more than about 8-10 in one day… I took 6 in about a four hour period, it was a glorious afternoon. I sat there all afternoon with a perma-grin on my face. It was great!


----------



## jmartel

I'm taking 2 every 4 hours. Pain has gone down some, so it's not as bad anymore. But I plan on keeping up the oxy for a bit.


----------



## ToddJB

After a couple of days on oxy I gotta switch over to over the counter stuff. Messes with my head too much, and makes me mean(er).


----------



## TheFridge

I usually just drink 2 cups of sweet tea for pain.

Edit: I got morphine then Demerol both times my lung spontaneously collapsed. I was good as long as I didn't breathe.


----------



## chrisstef

Never had any oxy's. Opium once but it was an honest mistake for hash. Wont do that again.

T minus 23 hours until KC kicks off at NE. I'm gonna be pacing the house driving my wife nuts tomorrow morning.

I disagree JayT. Id take a peek at a new pair of hooeys on Red. Not saying id like em, but id look for sure. Kinda like in total recall. I mean a 3 boobed woman sounds creepy but I dare ya not to look. Double dog dare ya actually.

Fridge - sweet tea and mushroom tea are two completely different animals.


----------



## CB_Cohick

J-Crash, see if they will let you take some ibuprofen along with the oxy. Old man pro-tip.

Three boobed women sound great, two up front and one around back for ballroom dancing.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Chris. Ballroom dancing. You clever bastard.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, Louisiana is prime territory in summer. I found one 12" across one time in my paw paws pasture. We picked the grass underneath because it was black. The stem looked like a staircase because it fell over and got big end ugh to hold it then repeated the cycle a couple times.

So I drank the tea and watched a spider stalk and capture a fly. Was epic.


----------



## shampeon

A personal favorite:
/signs up for LJ
/asks a question
/receives a bunch of answers and advice
/argues with every single response


----------



## chrisstef

How'd I know fridge. Took 3 hours for that spider to get the fly but ill be damned if I wasn't watching star wars play out right on front of my eyes.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy!

Took some lsd one time and watched a tv screen bleed. Man. That was awesome too.


----------



## TheFridge

> A personal favorite:
> /signs up for LJ
> /asks a question
> /receives a bunch of answers and advice
> /argues with every single response
> 
> - shampeon


No lie. But we need the education.

Off early and finally get to visit a lumber store that has 50 or so species. Prob more than that. Gonna be heaven.


----------



## shampeon

A really complicated Japanese marquetry box plus hippieflipping was pretty entertaining.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shop is juiced, 220v and all. Sure glad to have that done. 









First time my jointer has purred in 6 months.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin dope red.

Lol shamp. Visiting shaolin monks. Nice.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Red, how many 220 outlets did you add?


----------



## bandit571

Going to be working my way through a six of Breckenridge Brewery Vanilla Porter…Kroger has them on sale today….

Managed to slip in a trip to Menards today, inbetween all the grocery Shopping the Boss wanted to do…..


----------



## chrisstef

Did she lets ya buy the merkin you wanted bandit?


----------



## TheFridge

I'm still jelly of the joinery bench red.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

First he's trying on a slip on a Menard's trip, and now a merkin? Definitely new territory for Bandit.


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Red. I could stand to add 220v. Is your jointer an 8"?


----------



## bandit571

Piled some stuff on the table when I got home..

































Since I got a nice stack of pine 1×12 cut-off boards..









$1.69 each, got 5 of them. Might be a tool box of some sort in the works???

Just what is a Merkin???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Nice Red, how many 220 outlets did you add?
> 
> - ToddJB


Just one. It's that yellow cord hanging down in the bottom pic. If I get a 3hp tablesaw, I can just move the plug from the jointer to the TS. No way I'd use them at the same time. If this were my end-end all shop, I would give each their own plug….and if the panel wasn't 50ft from my shop.

Had to get up in the attic. Def gonna need some insulation up there.

Jmart, yes, 8" jointer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop pics making the place look like home, Red. Nice job with the re-setting-up!


----------



## racerglen

Real nice setup Red (again !)

Bandit..think wig, but not for the upper head..


----------



## terryR

LOL at merkin…still…

Shop look great, Red! Cannot wait till I have more wooden walls in the shop….instead of steel.

Been breaking rocks the past 2 days…had a nice Dalton fall out of this piece of Dacite (volcanic ash).


----------



## chrisstef

Beautiful terry!

Pre game:


----------



## summerfi

That is amazing Terry. You really have some talent.


----------



## Tugboater78

No more fridays on the boat..

Oh so ready to go home..


----------



## bandit571

Seen a sign the other day:

Save the creek, eat more Beavers…..
About like: Save the horse, ride the cowgirl???

Unless it is for Hog: Save the horse, ride the cowboy….


----------



## Pezking7p

State of the shop: mid project. Took a long time to fit one breadboard after milling with the router. My router technique is not great. Lol.


----------



## jmartel

Quiet in here today. Everyone watching sportsball? Pez, your bench looks almost as messy as mine.

Finally got a hitch put on the lesbaru yesterday. Still need to install wiring, but can at least use our bike rack now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kansas City Chokes let me down.


----------



## chrisstef

Played tough but without forcing turnovers our offense cant hang with the pats. We were +25 during the 11 game win streak. We forced 5 last week and only put up 30 points. A legit contender would have hung 50 on houston. Cheifs got the monkey off their backs and that was important. Peytons gonna retire and the division will be wide open next year. Its on.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah tough game, they just couldn't stop 'em…

Awesome stuff Terry!

Got some door trim and some john heinz handles on my miter saw stand today, it's comin' together!


















Edit: you guys have any suggestions on extension wings?


----------



## TheFridge

> LOL at merkin…still…
> 
> Shop look great, Red! Cannot wait till I have more wooden walls in the shop….instead of steel.
> 
> Been breaking rocks the past 2 days…had a nice Dalton fall out of this piece of Dacite (volcanic ash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


 Dude is wearing a snuggie?!


----------



## TheFridge

So, I hate to be the "what kind of wood is this" guy, but, what kind of wood is this. Always thought it was white oak but now I'm not sure.

Planed endgrain. Open pores but with relatively tight grain and rays. Don't know if the brown is some kind of spalting. It doesn't affect the hardness at all. 


























This piece I used for my leg vise came from the same pile of wood. Has the same kind of coloring. The brown parts seem almost poreless. Almost like milling a very fine grain exotic. My dad through out the possibility it could be ash. Help a brother out.


----------



## terryR

Fridge, I always wear polypro. Left over from living in caves for decades…

If that's Ash, send me a block!


----------



## Slyy

Busy weekend of work.

Red, sorry about the back. Back pain ain't nothing to mess with, I imitating yours comes from having to stoop through doorways and reach so far down to pick your big heavy shoes off the ground.

JAnalgesia glad the surgery went well, I second the ibuprofen interludes with the oxy, keep that swelling down (long as Stef doesn't come over) and should help greatly with keeping the pain off too.

My sporadic LJ-ing and shop time is about to commence starting Tuesday. I'll hang out as often as possible but have one last semester to push through, wish me luck!


----------



## TheFridge

Probably a 1/6 of the stash or less is what i brought home. Took most of the small pieces. Almost all that's left are the 10-14" 10'ers. Tried to get the colorful stuff. Of course all the thick stuff was on the bottom. Gotta love tractors with a bucket.

Terry, gonna scrub it and sticker it and I'd be happy to send a chunk or a couple. You want some of the brownish stuff too?


----------



## john2005

Yeah Todd, (re motor) you can, it's just that sometimes it's cheaper to replace the whole thing. I have been shopping for about 6 mo now and found one cheaper.

We have been out of town for the last couple days. A day of skiing on Friday, then today was soaking in the hot springs. Did do a little rust hunting. Found these gems. Couldn't haggle the good deal, but I don't feel it was a bad deal either.


----------



## summerfi

Fridge, the first piece isn't white oak. If it was, the pores would be filled in. The 2nd and 3rd pics are a mystery. It's possible it could be some kind of weird southern oak, like live oak, willow oak, pin oak or something like that. The 4th and 5th pics do look like exotics to me. It can be hard to tell from pictures though.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'll say that willow oak look like regular old red oak. Have several in the yard. Could the first pic be red oak? I always heard "red looks white and white looks brown". Either that or ash.


----------



## Mosquito

Todays goal was a success!

Started out as such:









Just ended like so, cleaner and with some rearranging (and organizing):


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Mos. Do you have to wear an apron while working in there?


----------



## TheFridge

leaning ash. Still not sure.

A clean shop is a happy shop Amos.

Should I be worried about beetles? Don't know if it makes a difference but it's 30 yo air dried. Been in a covered shed for for the duration.


----------



## summerfi

Some of those boards do look like ash. The more stained ones it's hard to say.


----------



## TheFridge

I found a note under ash in wood database about olive ash. Brown coloring that doesn't follow the growth rings. Whatever it is, it has great color and it great to work with.


----------



## TheFridge

Maybe?


----------



## widdle

That shovel pass to win the game for Arizona was dope…great looking stash fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks

Saw the highlight. Hell of a play call.


----------



## terryR

Yep, love spalted wood.

Thanks for the offer, Fridge, but we are steady packing now. Wife will kill me if I collect more wood!

Very nice, Mos.

John ,that's a sweet match plane!


----------



## racerglen

Saturday's present from mother nature, started at 5:30 in the aye of em, this is 11 hours later..shot from just outside my basement shop door..










Fine stuff but wet, that's my neighhbours Magnolia over his carport roof, temps hanging just below or just above freezing for several days now. Seems the 4×4 drivers haven't figured it out, they're the ones upside down in the ditch.


----------



## putty

Fridge, some of that looks like Pecan


----------



## chrisstef

That pics got me feelin funny glen. For as mych as we bitch about snow winter feels really weird without it. This post will probably trigger a blizzard but i kinda miss the snow.


----------



## racerglen

Awww..I'll gladly send you some (know what you mean though !) but you'll have to foot the FedEx bill.. lol..


----------



## summerfi

We got a little Glen, but not that much. So what kind of magnolia grows in the northland?


----------



## racerglen

Danged if I know it's brand name Bob, but big white flowers with pink in the middle come spring, only lasts a couple days then it's cleanup on HIS lawn and driveway. I have been promised any dead branch material to see what it works like. (it's not the only one here, have seen several scattered about the city and beyond.)


----------



## TheFridge

Well terry, whenever you're ready. I'll do my best to save a chunk to send your way.

Edit:


----------



## Pezking7p

It snowed here all morning, but it's melted already. I could go years without seeing it and not miss a beat.

Got the top done for the trunk but can't glue it because it's too cold. Might have to finish this build indoors.


----------



## jmartel

Let me know when you need my address, Pez so you can ship that to me. Thanks.


----------



## TheFridge

And I'll take those walnut scraps off your hands whenever you're ready. I'll even let you pay shipping. Thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks closed pore to me fridge?

Lookin good pezzah.

If the bengals kept their cool and beat pittsburgh last week chiefs would have played denver. I think we could have beat Denver. Bengals made me s list.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Pez.

Opinion poll

I need to gift one of these driver sets to bhog. The Maple is a prettier, I think, but the walnut ones I did a better job with the metal work. What say you?


----------



## TheFridge

The maple is totes adorbs but the walnut is rock solid. Walnut. And I'll take the maple…

Edit:

Putty, I could see the resemblance but I'm pretty confident it's not pecan.

Stef, the pores are there. They be small tho. Think it would make some good turning stock.


----------



## ShaneA

Maple is my vote. Although they are all nice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hog likes the figure. ....especially mine.


----------



## walden

> I found a note under ash in wood database about olive ash. Brown coloring that doesn t follow the growth rings. Whatever it is, it has great color and it great to work with.
> 
> - TheFridge


The top of my workbench is olive ash I believe. It is a beautiful wood. When you put a clear finish on it, the lights turn a golden color and the darks look like chocolate.

Todd: I vote Walnut.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Fridge. Dood, your thumb looks like shti; been knapping rocks?

Todd, those are schweeet! Maple.

Pez, I rigged a pvc canopy over my assembly table last winter; used a tarp for a cover, and a heater inside the rig. Temps stayed over 60…looked like crap and got in the way all the time!

Chest is very nice!


----------



## Tim457

Hog likes chocolate knobs. But that maple looks sweet, nice work.

Sweet chest too Dan.


----------



## chrisstef

I vote for maple.

I like air dried walnut. Backsaw till in my typical slow progress:









Fuggin hell.


----------



## Pezking7p

Fridge is always after my wood. I can't even remember what I bought that piece of walnut for. I just needed one tiny piece for something.

I vote for the maple set.

Looks like I'll be cheering for both sides of the Super Bowl. Gonna be Panthers and Patriots I reckon.


----------



## ToddJB

You guys are torn.

Sorry, Fridge, I'ma gonna keep the lesser set, but just need to figure out which one that is. My biggest issue with the Maple one is I did a crumby job shaping the split nut head. The tines are tapered down a little too much and the transition to the shank isn't nearly as clean. The latter won't effect the usage of it, but the smaller taper could cause a bit of tear out in the brass split nuts are super stubborn.

I may be way over thinking it, but, as I'm sure many of you understand, if it leaves my shop I want it to be the best representation of what I can do.

Edit: Well, with apparently 3 more votes for maple coming in while I was typing that - Maple appears to be the winner. Good to know you guys are fashion of function. Ha.


----------



## ToddJB

How many will she hold, Demo?


----------



## Tim457

> Sorry, Fridge, I ma gonna keep the lesser set, but just need to figure out which one that is. My biggest issue with the Maple one is I did a crumby job shaping the split nut head. The tines are tapered down a little too much and the transition to the shank isn t nearly as clean. The latter won t effect the usage of it, but the smaller taper could cause a bit of tear out in the brass split nuts are super stubborn.
> - ToddJB


If you have more material to make another, you could heat the shank of the split nut head to get it out and replace it with a new one. That's assuming you epoxied it in.


----------



## chrisstef

She'll hold 10 backsaws Todd. They'll range from 8" up to 16". It'll leave me 2 open slots for future purchases. I'm hopping to get a drawer or maybe 2 drawers at the bottom. Ill have 10" x 20" to play with but I'm not sure if one or two drawers will look better. Ive got a long way to go before I get there though. Many a dovetail needs to be cut.


----------



## 7Footer

Todd they both look good to me man, your head looks good from here…. For real I love that design, I'm gonna have to get or try to make a set, now that I have a saw with split nuts, gonna need one eventually..

I'm liking your style on that saw till Stef..

At least the Seahawks turned it into a respectable loss, the Panthers were 15-1 for a reason…. I will say though the 1st half honestly looked like it was rigged, every pass Cam threw the receivers were wide f-ing open, Wilson didn't scramble once and just kept taking huge sacks.

Any of you guys observing MLK Day today? I miss those banker holidays I use to have… Wifey leaves this Thursday for Brasil, and I leave next Thursday, gonna get out of this wet winter for a few days!


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef's till isn't showing up for me  BUT, 10" is a deep fricken drawer. I would split it in two. How long do you guys spend on your tills? I'm tired of not having plane, chisel, and saw storage at my bench, but I don't want to take two weeks to make tills. Not sure how much time is really involved.

7', I didn't see the game but that kind of hot/cold playing makes me worry for the Panthers. Definitely not as much experience as the teams they will face the rest of the season.

Can I fit in your suitcase to brasil?


----------



## chrisstef

Itll be 9" deep, 10" tall and 20" wide. So yea a bit of a monster. Ill probably spend the better part of a month on this. I work slow especially with all the dovetails. Quick and dirty I bet ya bang out a till a week Pez. My not so well crafted plane and handsaw till were a lot quicker with screws and butt joints. I'm going to take my time on this one and have fun with it.

Observing MLK day from the office.

Got a good story about a kid trying to swindle me. You can hustle a hustler son.


----------



## 7Footer

I should've probably spent more time on my plane till, but I use it fricken constantly, because I put a small shelf on the bottom and another small shelf in the hollow back part of it…. I store pretty much all my old and hand tools that will fit on the shelf, and odd shaped planes that dont have spot on the board…

You're in luck Pez, I was only gonna check one bag, but we're allowed 2 on international flights, you can have a suitcase all to yourself!

Yeah it was by far Seattle's worst half of the season, it was strange. I still think the Panthers will get to the Superbowl at least, they might even win it. That defense is crazy good, they're so stacked. I think they let off the gas and Seattle made some adjustments…. But I'm rooting for Arizona, I wouldn't mind Palmer and Fitzgerald getting a ring, I think they're good guys and kinda deserve one..

I bet Todd is off today, and Tony requested the day off…

Lets hear it Stef!


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, figure out what you are going to store in the drawer(s), arrange it and let that be the deciding factor as to how many you make.

Did you see Yuri's saw till that he posted on the toolbox thread? Can't figure out how to link you to his exact post, but try this http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/2402405/page/61 and look for post #3007 on 12/28/15.

EDIT: here it is http://lumberjocks.com/replies/2238578


----------



## ToddJB

I'm physically at work, but I'm mentally observing my day off - how could I have passed up free downtown parking?


----------



## Pezking7p

I want to turn that guy's name into a swear word every time I read it. Cool saw till.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm here 7.


----------



## Buckethead

> Just re-sawed some English Walnut for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could keep it!
> 
> - theoldfart


More like English Wownut amirite


----------



## jmartel

7'er is just glad he is finally going to a country that supports his decision to wear banana hammocks.


----------



## 7Footer

mentally observing… I like it.

LAWL @ Wownut…

Was looking at our weather station here at the office this morning, we plugged it in on Sept. 29 last year, that's a butt load of rain, I think 29" of that came in December.


----------



## chrisstef

Wownut … hell yea.

So story goes like dis:

Last Tuesday we had the tailgate on one of the trucks pop open and the guys lost a hopper on the highway. Basically a heavy molded rubber trash cart. Well, the kid coming up the road had his head in his phone and smoked it before our guys could get to it. We try not to run things through insurance so the deal is if you want it repaired, you can get it repaired and we will pay the body shop direct. If you want the cash, you take a discount. Kid says he wants it fixed, so I say all right go out get a quote and send it to me so I can get approval on it. 24 hours later he sends me a fax with the repair estimate. I thought, damn that was quick. I glanced it over quick and put it aside for a day. Kid hollers at me on Saturday saying my cars undrivable (he drove it away last week), I need someone to get me money right now. I tell him, if I call my boss on a Saturday and tell him to cut a check hes gonna tell me to eff myself. Blah blah blah kid goes on chirping at me … whatever. So this morning I pull out the quote and its dated 12/24/15. WTF. While we were talking immediately after the accident he says aww its just a bumper my hoods been effed up for a while. Quote was for a hood and a bumper. 26 days old. I call him out on it and he swears up and down its legit. So I give the boss the story and he wants it taken to our body guy. I tell the dude that we want another estimate on it and he loses his ish. Nah man, I don't know the paint guy, I don't know them, yada yada yada, I refuse. Good luck fella. I really want to make ya whole but you aren't making it easy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shiestey shouldn't be so shiesty. Now he has to deal with insurance company, happy now kid?


----------



## ToddJB

I'm unaware of the law here. Are you responsible if something falls off your vehicle and someone hits it? Isn't that a clearance issue on their part? Semi's have those signs saying they are not responsible of broken windshields.

I think you're doing him a solid, which is good, but, just legally speaking, did you have to?


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is about Indiana law but would guess it is similar in most states:

...would be that the driver who secured the load failed to adequately secure the load. Because the driver failed to properly and safely secure the load, he would be responsible for the property damage done to your car and would be responsible for any personal injury caused to you or your passengers.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm not sure of the law and I feel like he had ample time to get around the obstacle but id rather do the right thing. I think young blood is going to be in for a nasty surprise without having a police report in hand. Id imagine the law is much like Tony's post. Unsecure load = your fault but I'm not sure.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, good job for trying to do the right thing. Sorry he's being a douche canoe.


----------



## ToddJB

Barely baring down bare back on da bear.


----------



## ToddJB

If I could figure out a way to put one of my wife's facebook videos on here I'd show you a sweet video of the wee one climbing this bouldering rock outside of REI.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry, John….others. Let us know if you sell your turnings and various wares on site or anything. I have people hit me up to buy custom goods for weddings presents and such all the time. I'd rather refer them to you guys than etsy. However, I understand if you don't want anything added to your side gig/to do list.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't understand why people have to be d1cks. You were straight up with him why can't he reciprocate? ... fuggin' honor is so rare it seems.

Nice bear wrangling pic; happy spuds. I'd love to see the climbing vid, Jack's an animal. 
*Edit:* Oh wait you said Wee one. Just as fun to see.


----------



## Mosquito

> I m not sure of the law and I feel like he had ample time to get around the obstacle but id rather do the right thing. I think young blood is going to be in for a nasty surprise without having a police report in hand. Id imagine the law is much like Tony s post. Unsecure load = your fault but I m not sure.
> 
> - chrisstef


Having been in this situation, yes screwed with no police report… wish the a-hole in charge when they screwed up $2800 worth of paint on my Subaru was as stand up as you Stef… Dick just kept denying responsibility instead


----------



## ToddJB

You talking about that parking garage issue, Mos? Did that ever get resolved?


----------



## Mosquito

I was, and 'resolved' I paid my deductible and got it fixed, otherwise I only assume they (my insurance) never kept going after them after that, or 'settled' for less than total cost and screwing me out of my deductible (insurance companies seem about as shady as legally allowable to me)


----------



## summerfi

Who was your insurance company Mos?


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, that is another healing chisel wound and some dry skin. Doesn't look like my thumb needs to be amputated Maybe just a little jergens with my off hand.

Edit: well, when you try to be shady it can backfire sometimes. The insurance company isn't going to pay for existing damage.

The only time in recent memory I didn't get a report, I took pics of the guy holding up his liscence next to the vehicle and took a video proclaiming his guilt for rear ending me. His liscence was suspended and it was was a bit more than a scratch or dent. The insurance company they didn't know if they could cover it. Then I said I have pictures and a video of him pointing out the damaged Spelling out his name and address saying he hit me.

They paid a couple days later.

Yeah that sucks Mos. lady said she'd pay for my bumper then made up an excuse when it was time to fork it over. That was the last time I walked away without hard evidence.


----------



## TheFridge

Site is blowing today on mobile.


----------



## Pezking7p

> (insurance companies seem about as shady as legally allowable to me)
> 
> - Mosquito


Insurance is, by design, a racket. Same with loans. Money lenders and racketeers are some of the most vicious bad dudes throughout all of history. Always amazes me that they are now huge national businesses which are pretty much required to get through life.


----------



## Mosquito

> Who was your insurance company Mos?
> 
> - summerfi


Progressive

In my case, I had pictures of my car, with pieces of cement on it and cement dust, and from the next day after I had it washed of the dings in the paint. Adjusters confirmed that there were a "large number of paint chips, all recent, within a week or two, and all at about the same time". That's when the supervisor switched from "not our fault" to "You don't have a police report"


----------



## ToddJB

Well I couldn't figure the video thing out. Technology is so amazing, but still pretty picky.

But instead here is picture. Jack's bottom foot is at my head level.










And as an apology for not figuring it out here a Jack shop pic.


----------



## TheFridge

Put that boy to work Todd!

They must've done an update last night but the site has gone full retard on me today.

Finally got to stop by the lumber store. Huge warehouse. Didn't have as many exotics as I was expecting but the guy let me grab these boards while on the tour. 13$ for the wide board but I had to pay 23$ for they skinny one because it was moul ding stock so I had to pay 2.30 a linear foot. I'm happy. Very nice guy too. Cabinet shops, which are the vast majority of their clients, want straight grain stuff so he stashes the good stuff for people like me. I think I love that guy.


----------



## bandit571

Got a little bit done ..today..









Haven't got the elmer's spread out on it..yet….Waiting on enough gumption to wrangle all them joints into a few clamps…..might even make a Squid blush….


----------



## racerglen

Fridge I think you should be in LUST after that ! Damn you guys are scoring big time, stef and his wonerful wally nut Kevin's "borrowed" bookmatching and the liizt goes on..humma humma !


----------



## AnthonyReed

I agree Pez. I forgot to say that trunk is stellar.

Which side has the billy goat blood, you or your wife? That's amazing! 
Jack dressed as a baby hipster is So. Fuggin'. Adorable.

Very cool Fridge, those are beautiful sticks.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys. First time someone has told me it was beautiful Tony. I usually hear it looks like a lion without a mane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You might have misread my post Fridge. But if it works for you go with it.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Brass plated sky penis ^

Somebody cue Tony Toni Tone

"It feels good. Yeeaahh."


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, looks very precise. I see Nathan's workbench has a home!


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry tony I have that problem 

Stef do work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Besides the sky penis there are a couple Picassos back there.

Nothing to apologize about Fridge. Having a fierce lion is not a problem.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks fun Stef.


----------



## woodcox

That till is going to be faaabulous stef. Looks like a good start into your walnut haul.

I just received some narex mortise chisels. How is their edge retention? My first mortise makers and narex for that matter. Just curious for those who can compare.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh it is fierce Tony. Like simba on the lion king.


----------



## chrisstef

Woody - id suggest a good grind on those mortisers. The leading edge was soft on mine but once i got past it they hold a good edge.


----------



## jmartel

Back to work today after Surgery last Thursday. Going to miss having a 5 day weekend. Took the bandages off yesterday to reveal a real nice line from my shoulder to just under my neck that had staples every 1/2" or so. Bigger than I thought it would be. I'll spare you guys the photo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Chicks dig scars JPimp.


----------



## TheFridge

Eff chicks… I dig scars…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm seeing a pattern.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Eff chicks…
> 
> - TheFridge


My understanding is that is how the game is played.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are moving into a grey area CB. Variations of orientations and rules may apply.

Jake, being a long time resident of the grey, may be better informed to guide you should your choice be that path.


----------



## chrisstef

Just one cap fridge.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder IF Houghton Lake is froze over? At one time, there USED to be a Nudist Camp…..doubt if it is open right now….Maybe the trails are open up at Camp Grayling? Snowmobiles running all over the place…...


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, Fridge.

Dood, Stef. Dat till is gonna be fuggin booty-ful….. Your boy Kemba went off last night!

Just got a text from my buddy saying sorry that he never replied to my merry christmas text, he was in jail for the last 50 days…

Stef that shroom - reminds me, there is a cement mushroom that someone built out in the woods around this little park in the the town where i grew up/went to college, it's so funny to see during the day, it's about 10' tall and 8' across, but it gets creepy as hell when you go out there in the night, especially when you're in a altered state of mind… Here's a pic of it, it's probably a 100 yards or so away from the parking lot and you weave through a bunch of different paths to get back to it..


----------



## AnthonyReed

50 days…. yikes.

That is a cool little shroom house. It looks to be ideally located for a trip.


----------



## Pezking7p

Reminds me of that old sailor joke about the barrel with a hole in: "well, son, tonight is your night in the mushroom."


----------



## 7Footer

yeah, he's had like 3 dui's… hope he finally learned!

Shrooms!


----------



## TheFridge

> I m seeing a pattern.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Well, after the wife has baby #3 in the next week or so, she might be concerned about my 3 month drought. In another 3 months. Seriously. I'm dying over here.

CB. Touché.

Huge mushrooms. Now to figure out how to cook em down….

Dude I know has been on house arrest for the last 5 years or so. He didn't learn after his 4-5th dui.


----------



## chrisstef

50 days is a good clip in the clink. Hell yea kemba went off. See him hook big ****************************** up with the pull back and blow by? Shroom hut would blow my mind.


----------



## chrisstef

Dewds - Anybody recognize this model of Delta lathe?

https://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/5408744255.html

Whatcha fellas think?


----------



## ToddJB

Couple decades newer than my "expertise"

If it comes with stuff then it's great deal. Look for centers, chucks, tools, etc.

Looks like it's likely reeves driven, so you should be able to switch speeds without switching pulleys, which is nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, far from "like new". I emailed the guy asking for a model number so we'll see what he's got to say. He's also got a 16" grizzly drum sander for sale. Id try to work out a package deal for $400.

I know bubkiss about lathes so I may need the cliff notes version if I end up talking with this guy. I do know that I want one though.


----------



## ToddJB

Lathes have the fastest bell curve, in my experience. You very quickly are able to produce cool things. It takes time to master (I have not), but I can still make things that I, and others, like - and it didn't take long to get to that point.


----------



## chrisstef

That's exactly why id like one brother. My inner squirrel wants things done fast before I lose focus.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You guys are so ambitious. It's making me tired.


----------



## racerglen

Try a new link belt Tony, that'll perk you up !


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sometimes I think a new notch in my belt will perk me up but it ends up leaving me feeling empty, cheap, and dirty…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh wait, you said "link belt"... nevermind.


----------



## chrisstef

oh boy … guy sent me the serial number instead of the model number. Any one know how to look up a model from a serial?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sigh….

If he can't differentiate between model and serial do you think it might be possible monopoly cash could be passed as dollars with him?


----------



## putty

.


----------



## putty

Stef, it looks like a model 1440
It would be nice mounted on your new door bench.


----------



## ToddJB

> oh boy … guy sent me the serial number instead of the model number. Any one know how to look up a model from a serial?
> 
> - chrisstef


With old delta that was not possible. Machines weren't serial specific, someone just tagged machines (any machine) with the next numbered plate that came off the line. Dunno about newer stuff, but I agree with Putty, looks like a 1440.


----------



## stan3443

I think it looks like 46 -700 should be a reeves drive but not a bad lathe for the price.I'd offer 150 175 bare machine don't see a chuck


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think I have the same lathe. Hard to tell from the pics. I'll take pics when I get home tonight and post. Mine has reeves drive and I think it is the 46-700


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the info fellas. I'm going to do a little more leg work on it tonight and see how I feel. Without any tooling I feel like I might be able to get into an old school cast iron machine for less money but we'll see.


----------



## putty

Stef, that reeves drive is nice. No need to move the belts to a different pulley to change speeds, just move the lever for speed changes.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I agree with putty. The reeves is really nice. With an old school machine you would have to drop another $200ish to set it up similarly, unless you wanted to deal with pulleys, which sucks - IMO.

Those stands looks a little flimsy to me though and I'd likely build something beefy to plop it on.


----------



## jmartel

I think I'll be able to fit this in the back of the car with the help of a coworker…

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/5400394532.html


----------



## bandit571

IF that co-worker is sitting on the forklift…...then, watch the front end of the car pop up into the air. Get pulled over for doing wheelies on the highway…..

Of course, I know nothing about lathes,either…









Ya think???


----------



## chrisstef

Well whatta ya say about that rig i posted bandit?

No vibration issues with the motor just hangin off it like that? No belt changing sounds enticing i agree. I need to step up my knowledge.

I gots a fistfull of pink 5's for the dude T.


----------



## ToddJB

that's a beautiful saw, Jsizematters. But pretty pricey even if it is in 'rare condition", whatever the f that means.


----------



## ToddJB

> No vibration issues with the motor just hangin off it like that?
> 
> - chrisstef


If the motor is smooth, shouldn't be an issue, biggest vibration that you would get is turning anything that a bit off balance, but building a big old honk bench will alleviate most of that.


----------



## stan3443

About 400.00 for a new blade I'll stick to 10" blades


----------



## chrisstef

So i talked to the guy. Older dude. Said he turned a couple table legs and its sat since. No chuck but some tooling. Hes retiring and heading south. Said i could have everything hes got for it. Dont sound like a ton but im considering.


----------



## ToddJB

I think it would be a fine addition to the shop. If NOVA is still running that sweet chuck deal that's a good jump into into tooling, and Penn State makes some good quality low cost live centers. If it came with nothing, I'd add $400 retail cost to get up and running with a basic tools and tooling.


----------



## bandit571

Sorry, still stuck shifty a belt on a five step pulley..









Just five speeds, 36" of T rail between centers, 12" swing, $90 when new.


----------



## ToddJB

http://www.harrisonspecialties.com/package-of-4-carbide-simple-woodturning-tools-for-wood-turning-lathe-unhandled/

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/150699/Nova-G3-Chuck-Promo-Pkg.aspx?gclid=CjwKEAiA2ve0BRDCgqDtmYXlyjkSJACEPmdwbB1CO-X13jsfyTM8tBpdGpx3cqX7ITQNWL6KBsq2qhoC3ofw_wcB

http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-LCENTLT2X-Lathe-Center/dp/B000KICRCG

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KICD52/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=1944687562&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000KICRCG&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1P7H1G044QD249ZVS75S

That would be the basics.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on. Thanks a bunch brother. I probably wouldnt get around to tooling it up for a while but i think if i can get the guy to $200 id party.


----------



## ToddJB

jammies


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, and if you ventured into making your own tools (easy but time consuming) that would save ya about $150.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry, I was wrong. I have a 1440.



















It's a decent machine. Does this look like the one for sale Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure its the 46-700 like stan thought but its super hard to say. Im gonna have to go hands on with this thing and make a game time decision.


----------



## Pezking7p

Iron bed. Made with real iron.


----------



## ToddJB

Package was waiting for me tonight. I got a pair of old school school clocks.










They were advertised as not functioning. I'll have to dive into them to see if it's a simple fix. If not the replacement mechanism are super cheap.


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome. Need me one of those.

Edit: used to always carry around one of those Walmart pocket watches with the dogs and such. Pocket watches need to make a come back.


----------



## Pezking7p

are those the clocks with the smooth second hand motion? Those things are cool.

Fridge, I pay about $90/month for my pocket watch.

I guess that joke made more sense in 2007 before smart phones were huge.

Calling for 18" of snow here this weekend. I'll believe it when I see it but I think I'm going to make a bread/milk/eggs run today. dontnwant to starve to death.


----------



## chrisstef

Have fun at the store pez. I like to get around a group of people and say loud enough so all can hear "i cant believe theres no more milk". Watch folks bee line it to the dairy aisle.

18" will cripple you guys i bet.


----------



## ShaneA

Nothing like the threat of snow to create chaos at the ol grocery store. The perishable isle will always look like WWIII was fought and lost in it.


----------



## john2005

> Have fun at the store pez. I like to get around a group of people and say loud enough so all can hear "i cant believe theres no more milk". Watch folks bee line it to the dairy aisle.
> 
> 18" will cripple you guys i bet.
> 
> - chrisstef


haha

I don't know if you guys notice it or not, but it seems like it takes a lot less weather to shut things down these days. I remember when the school bus couldn't make it down the county road as they hadn't plowed yet, dad loaded us up in his 2WD (chained up of course) and hauled us to school. 
Now if we get 4" they just give up and shut everything down. And the plows are way more diligent than they ever were. They used to have a rule that they wouldn't bust em out unless there was 6" or more. Now we see them at literally .5. 
I don't get it. Friggen Sallys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"…Made with real iron." - Right?!??

Panic, insighting heard behavior, mayhem…. the things that youth, head-change, and boredom relished in. Such fun days.

Hi Shane! How are things?


----------



## terryR

> I don t know if you guys notice it or not, but it seems like it takes a lot less weather to shut things down these days. I remember when the school bus couldn t make it down the county road as they hadn t plowed yet, dad loaded us up in his 2WD (chained up of course) and hauled us to school.
> Now if we get 4" they just give up and shut everything down. And the plows are way more diligent than they ever were. They used to have a rule that they wouldn t bust em out unless there was 6" or more. Now we see them at literally .5.
> I don t get it. Friggen Sallys.
> 
> - john2005


I can think of 2 reasons…
-more lawyers
-job preservation for the state/county workers


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, I don't get the hysteria either. I'm not sure if its media hype or the wussification of society. Most likely a combination of both but that's how I remember my youth as well john. Minus the 2wd. Sitting in class hoping for that early dismissal because its snowin like a bastard …. it would never come. All it probably took was one parent to sue the town and its game over. 1/2" of snow … shut this mother down.

Looks like were gonna be hit or miss with a storm this weekend. I wouldn't mind a hit. I got some dovetails to mangle.


----------



## Mosquito

People at the office use it as almost an instant 'get out of office free' card too. A lot of people 'work from home' with a couple inches of snow. If anything, I'll just wait an hour to come in, or go in 2 hours early, either let the stupid on the roadway disperse or try to beat it


----------



## ShaneA

The wussification of 'Merica is real. No doubt about it.

We had some freezing rain and a dusting of snow. So I idled my 14miles home, only took 1.5 hrs. Probably Tony's avg commute.


----------



## terryR

Stef, buy the lathe already! goodness…

I've avoided the topic of shop-made lathe chisels for a long time…gotta admit that I've been unhappy with a Capt Eddie carbide tip. Paid $70 ( I think) for a round rod and a few round carbide tips already drilled and tapped. Assembled them, but get crappy results. The tip causes insane tearout! Much, much more than an Easy Wood Tools tip. I've taken photos of side by side tear out several times, and the capt. eddie tips won't be used in my shop again.

The tool I made was 1/2 the cost of Easy Wood, but who cares since it creates more sanding. If I only turned once a year, I guess I wouldn't mind as much. But, I turn weekly, so Easy Wood gets my sustained vote despite the initial cost. There must be a difference in the carbide.

That being said, I'm jealous of you guys with a 3foot lathe span and cool vintage steel adorning the tool. My Jet will only hold about 15" of wood, and looks like all the other chinese models…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dig those clocks Todd.

Yes Shane, anywhere I want to go takes about an hour or better (no snow required). Bless this city's cold dead heart.

I'd taunt Jake about his knowledge of wussification but he is back in study.

What do you use milk for Pez? Whole, 2%, 1% or non?

Holy sh1t, I don't want to work today…


----------



## terryR

Just saw this from RickM…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/140362#reply-2320226

Sorby lathe chisel with 3 interchangeable carbide tips; new; $120.


----------



## putty

^ Terry, that would be a pain to stop what you are doing to change the tip…only to change it back a few minutes later.


----------



## terryR

changing tips is quick; much faster than changing jaws on a chuck and that happens all the time. BIG savings over 3 chisels is the advantage.


----------



## jmartel

It's going to be one of THOSE days. Got to work and realized I left my wallet and my phone at home. Had to turn around and go back. Motorcycle parts started flowing in yesterday for the rebuild/conversion. Ordered a new headlight this morning. Should only have a couple more small things and a helmet that I need to get it up and running again.

Also got a new crosscut blade and a zero clearance insert for my saw in the mail yesterday. Apparently the Grizzly 771 takes the same inserts as the Rigid 4512. Hadn't seen that before.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, so you think your homemade tool itself has issues? Or you think its just the carbide insert?

I've been buying my round and detail tips from AZ carbide on ebay and my squares from Global Tooling. Never tried Mr. Eddie's products. I buy the replacement size for the eazy wood tips. So mine are made in a way that they would accept the eazy wood if I wanted them to. It would be interesting to spend the cash on one of the EWT insert just to see if I do notice a difference.

Pez, I don't know if the clocks are smooth motion or not. I don't think I care. I just wanted a big clock that I could see across the whole shop that looked cool. The other one will go in the second room (climbing wall/bike/kids stuff)


----------



## terryR

Todd, I would probably change out my 1/2" round steel rod for something thicker to see if that cuts down on vibration. Personally, I like square shanks since they are stable on the toolrest. Guess I shouldn't say the carbide is lower quality till I try another shank, huh?

edit: a shot of shanks…I made the tool on the far left with round shank.










can you tell I'm the poster boy for easy wood tools? LOL.
just scored a huge scraper to cut down on sanding; need a flexible chisel till…


----------



## ToddJB

I currently have made a 1/2 square shank for my square cutter and detailer, and a 1/2 round shank for my round cutter. I would like to also make a square shanked round cutter, and a square shanked square cutter turned at a 45.


----------



## terryR

Todd, try a diamond shaped tip instead of the square turned at 45 degrees.


----------



## ToddJB

That's what I'm calling the detailer.

Nice till, Terry. Your tool appears from here to have a smaller bar than 1/2". The 5th from the left looks like a 1/2 round bar. And yes, you are the poster boy. Ha.


----------



## bandit571

A suggestion on lathe tools for those that are just getting into the lathe? Harbor Freight does sell a decent enough set of them. Twould be enough for a nebbie to at least try out, and see IF they like the lathe. They would need the edges sharpened up…..

Box is made…need to work on a couple lids, next









Might take awhile..


----------



## ToddJB

> Might take awhile..
> 
> - bandit571


So we should see a mock up by the afternoon?


----------



## theoldfart

^Kinda slow in Bandit terms, eh!


----------



## 7Footer

Sweet clocks Todd.

Lol, wussification is right… We get snow in the forecast and they cancel school here… buses driving around town with chains on, roads totally clear..

That lathe sounds sweet, get it and you got 9 more days that Nova deal is on sale for Stef! Go ahead, skin it.. Skin that smokewagon and see what happens


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well Johnny Tyler! Madcap. Where you goin' with that shotgun?


----------



## ToddJB

> That lathe sounds sweet, get it and you got 9 more days that Nova deal is on sale for Stef! Go ahead, skin it.. Skin that smokewagon and see what happens
> 
> - 7Footer


I don't think Stef's gonna make a move on it. I think he's just gonna stand there and bleed (from his lady bits).

Edit: Ha. That's really creepy out of context of the link you posted.


----------



## 7Footer

Hahahahah! From his lady bits.

Doc? I didn know u's back in town?


----------



## chrisstef

Leave my lovely lady bits alone! Its a heavy flow day all right.

Trying to hook up with dude tomorrow so I can check it out. I plan on seeing if the tail stock and head stock meet together, or how far apart they are from meeting. I also want to make sure it changes speed and that the belt is not worn. From my internet readings ive found that the bearings like to go on this machine. Once the bearings get all gummy it wont change speeds and likes to throw the belt.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, if not lined up look to see if there is a away to adjust. I can move mine side to side with set screws, but up and down would require shimming.


----------



## chrisstef

Roger that big hawse ^


----------



## bandit571

A mock-up??? nah, don't really due mock ups, however..

BOTH lids are sitting in the clamps, awaiting the glue to dry….Bevels are cut, bread board ends are in place and glued up…..waiting on Elmer, so I can fine tune them to fit….


----------



## bandit571

Photos, or it didn't happen..right?









Will need a bit of plane work to fine tune. Have both sitting in a pair of clamps, Maybe after Elmer get done, I can test fit for hinges on this here box?









Not too bad an afternoon…


----------



## 7Footer

Stef was saying there might be a big storm coming… 
Mass-ahh-too-sets and surroundin areas, have ur 3g and 4g ready.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Man.


----------



## ToddJB

Good man, Bandit. I knew you couldn't resist if I mocked you.


----------



## terryR

Don't know how I missed the fact that headstocks are bolted down…that means I can align my head/tail!
doh!

checked the capt eddie shaft…3/8". too skinny IMO.

they predicted winter weather for us the past 12 hours, but just cold rain…brrr…


----------



## chrisstef

I love frankie. Kids got legit passion.

I was texting with my buddy who's just outside of dc snd theyre calling for 1-2 feet. "Its like 10 feet for the people down here" he told me. Gonna cripple that area.


----------



## chrisstef

Checked captains shaft huh Terry? You gotta get off the farm bro.


----------



## ToddJB

Especially because he found that it was too small around for his liking.


----------



## Pezking7p

Whole milk for this dude.


----------



## bandit571

Prefer Baileys to milk…..makes the coffee much better,,


----------



## terryR

yep, I need off the farm something fierce!

whole milk for me, but not in coffee, please.


----------



## shampeon

A little something to feel some kinship with Smitty: a copper-painted cast iron bench light, with helpful Thing Bowl and Pencil Area.









Half and half in my coffee, please, though I'm not averse to Baileys or Tullamore Dew and some real cream if I'm trying to be fancy.


----------



## 489tad

Thing Bowl = Ashtray. Very cool.


----------



## jmartel

That's a cool old lamp.

Talked with the owner of the local motorcycle dealer. Might be doing a helmet display rack in exchange for a new Helmet and some track time. I much prefer the barter system when possible. I certainly wouldn't pay full price for a $800-1000 helmet, but I'd gladly accept one in trade for the cost of some wood/plywood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome lamp!


----------



## ToddJB

Flush cut trim saw - sell me one. Go!


----------



## TheFridge

I have a zona and the Irwin dovetail saw. I just stoned the sides a bit but I still get a bit of scratching. The zona is finer. It's worth 15$. I'm sure there are a bunch of people in Japan that make some excellent flush cut saws but I do not speak Japanese.

Yes. Trading is awesome.


----------



## shampeon

The Harbor Freight flush cut saw is a bargain.
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-in-flush-cut-saw-62118.html


----------



## ToddJB

I've seen a few onliners recommending it, Ian. I'm intrigued.


----------



## bandit571

A PIP for the Mocker?









Might spend tomorrow on the fine tuning









Lids are close to being done









Need to work on a latch for them. or two?
Got a start on rounding up a few Stanley Tools to go inside…









Bench plane is a #3. Block is a 220. Need to make holders, I guess..


----------



## ToddJB

Really nice, Bandit. What's the shallow channel on the inside of the lid for?


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be a line where a branch went through. Like looking at a knot cut lengthwise…. no groove, it is flat..


----------



## ToddJB

Ah.


----------



## chrisstef

want to face smash someone this morning


----------



## JayT

> want to face smash someone this morning
> 
> - chrisstef


Track down the spammer and start with them, please.


----------



## johnstoneb

saidaemilia is ted. spam


----------



## ShaneA

Dude, Todd…how you made it this far in life without a flush cut trim saw? Hell, you can get one at HF or big box stores. I use them almost as disposable. If I am using dowels to cover screw heads or accents, I just cut them off with the glue still wet. Gums up the teeth a bit, but keeps me keeping on. I have one from Veritas too. I think it has teeth on both sides? They are just handy little saws that don't cost too much. You could get by without one, but given the price…they are worth a look.


----------



## terryR

spam, spam, spam, eggs, and spam!


----------



## terryR

Todd, marples flush cut saw at Borg only $15-19.
I've even cut DT's with it before scoring a Veritas $25 saw.


----------



## Pezking7p

> spam, spam, spam, eggs, and spam!
> 
> - terryR


That 'asn't got much spam in it!


----------



## Pezking7p

> want to face smash someone this morning
> 
> - chrisstef


Already did, lol. Lost my cool a bit and told someone they could finish their workday from home if they didn't hurry it up. Sucks because it's one of my better employees, but every time you ask him to do something he finds ten things he needs to do before he does what you ask.


----------



## jmartel

Flush cut saws. Apparently I've had bad luck. The Marples one from Lowes that's only like $15 had a bunch of teeth snap off on me. The HF one mentioned gouged the crap out of whatever I was trying to flush cut. I'll have a Veritas one shortly to see if that finally gets me one worth buying.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Don't feel like the Lone Stranger, Todd. I don't have a flush cut saw yet either. I'll probably check out the HF saw first to see if it can cut a dowel.


----------



## ShaneA

Even though they are "flush cut" saws, I usually try not to let the side of the blade/teeth blade contact the material. Gouges/scratches are no bueno, I usually cut it proud about 1/16 to 1/32 and pare with a chisel. Less likely to muck it up.

I have had the teeth snap on the Marples ones too. They just are somewhat disposable to me, even with a few teeth out of place they still cut through stuff. Maybe I am just a barbarian with them? Would not be the first time.


----------



## chrisstef

No flush cut here either. Gents saw and a block plane do all right until I gouge into something.

Take no guff Pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

I also do not have a flush cut saw. I use this bear saw thing I bought at lowes and a piece of scrap cardboard or plastic to "shim" the saw up off the piece.


----------



## woodcox

The bear saw is from Vaugan. I started with them and can recommend, teeth are very durable compared to the shark or marples saws I have. Vaughan's website has more blades available. They seem to have stopped offering about 4 other blades that I have from a few years ago when I bought one of everything. I think I found their little flush cut saw for about $15 or so from the blue store.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a fantastic lamp Ian! Congrats man.

Pez is throwing his weight around again; bad night?


----------



## Pezking7p

Any of you guys know much about hvac? I think my heat pump should turn on the electric heaters while the compressor is running (when it's cold), but I don't think my thermostat is capable of doing so. Looking for help before I call someone or try to hook a meter up to my heaters.


----------



## terryR

Dan, does your thermostat have an Emergency setting? That's how ours' works. It should kick on auto, but sometimes I have to push that button.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mine has emergency heat, but it ONLY uses the electric elements. I want it to use both. Maybe that's not a thing and I just need a bigger heating element. I think I only got the 3kW.


----------



## TheFridge

Stoning the sides of a flush cut will help a bunch with scrathing. On fine stuff I cut the dowel proud and chisel or plane it flush. I do use the Irwin dovetail saw a bunch for cutting dowels to lefty and rough cuts. Blades are replaceable but I've never had any problems with mine.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, a couple swipes with a stone eliminated most of the scratches from the HF saw. Though I typically use a thin piece of cardboard for the saw to slide on, and clean up the dowel with a chisel or block plane.


----------



## chrisstef

No heat pump experience here Pez. When it gets too cold the heat pump cant catch up so it triggers the electric heat in the house? Is that how it goes? Id imagine theres a relay of some sort so the two systems could talk to each other? Was the heat pump a retro fit after the electric baseboard was installed?

I ask because in my house we have 3 thermostats. The one on the first floor handles both the cooling and heating but on the 2nd floor one is for heating and one is for cooling. 2 zones for both heating and cooling. Our central air was a retrofit and they must not have been able to fish out the wiring for the tstat so they installed another one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The ultimate weather sentence, courtesy of CNN:

"Communities on the East Coast braced Thursday for what could be the winter's biggest storm yet-or could peter out, depending on how the system moves, where you are and what falls from the sky."


----------



## ToddJB

ha. You will be assaulted then murdered by the weather - or not - too soon to tell


----------



## chrisstef

Interesting article on heat pumps: http://www.energyvanguard.com/blog-building-science-HERS-BPI/bid/35547/How-NOT-to-Use-Your-Heat-Pump-Thermostat


----------



## yuridichesky

Step stool invasion or what?

15 step stool projects in a row on LJ project page:


----------



## chrisstef

Shop class ^


----------



## yuridichesky

Oh yes, that makes sense.

But it could be funny to make kind of a flash mob and post bunch of similar projects at the same time.


----------



## TheFridge

I have a heat pump. Not real common down here. Works like a champ till it freezes up once a year.


----------



## Mosquito

We do Yuri, we call them "Shop Made Swaps" lol


----------



## shampeon

Before the step stool invasion: "The decline of shop class in the US is a tragedy." 
After the step stool invasion: "Kids should learn to code apps or something."


----------



## ToddJB

You should PM these kids, Ian. "Hey, cool stool, bro. You're next class project should be to bring this website into the common era".


----------



## theoldfart

Soooo a step stool app?


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, air handlers used with heat pumps typically have electric heating elements installed inside of them. Then, as you say, when it gets too cold the electric elements kick on. "Too cold" can be determined in a lot of ways. Mine can keep up just fine until the outside temp gets below about 25, then it starts to fall behind. About 1 degree inside per 1 degree outside, so it's usually not far behind and I figured the heating elements could easily make up the difference on the cold nights. But, while the compressor is running, I've measured the air coming out of my ducts with the heating elements enabled and disabled and don't see any difference in air temperature. If I set the unit to use ONLY the heating elements, the air is definitely being heated (though when it's cold outside the air is still not very warm), so I know that the heating elements are working. I assume this means that my thermostat will only run the compressor OR the heating elements, but not both.

Very difficult to find information about if there are thermostats that even function the way I'm wanting them to.

Going to read your article later, Steferoni.


----------



## yuridichesky

Right, swaps are cool. I wish I had reliable (and affordable) post service around so I'd participate in those swaps.


----------



## Mosquito

Pez, I live in a state with real winter, so we just have a real furnace. I'm no help


----------



## walden

> You should PM these kids, Ian. "Hey, cool stool, bro. You re next class project should be to bring this website into the common era".
> 
> - ToddJB


Bahahahaha! Well said.

I have a Veritas flush cut saw. Works well.


----------



## chrisstef

So you've got forced hot air as a secondary heat source? If that's the case, from what ive read, you need to disable the heat pump to transfer it over to the oil burning forced hot air. I believe that you are correct in saying that the t-stat cannot doth both at the same time. If you had electric baseboard the two systems would be able to talk to each other and when the heat pump was lagging it would kick on the baseboard.

The whole heat pump thing to me is interesting.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, solid Todd.

Terry needs more than Capt Eddz 3/8"

Bandit, you are a machine!

Ian - I love lamp. That thing is dope as hell..

I have this little double edged japanese flush cut I got from LV, it's so effin sharp there is almost a learning curve to it, I think I'm finally getting it broken in though and it flush cuts the $hit out of stuff… Was just using it last night… Hog has one he flush cuts his sack with.

I'm building my extension wings… Feel like I need to give them a little shape, maybe taper that outer edge a bit, what say the panel? I made them oversized enough in case I wanted to shape them some later… I'm hoping my little adjustable fence works out, there's a 1-1/4" vertical slot at each end that I can adjust, me tinks I should be able to dial it in pretty easy.


----------



## Pezking7p

> So you ve got forced hot air as a secondary heat source? If that s the case, from what ive read, you need to disable the heat pump to transfer it over to the oil burning forced hot air. I believe that you are correct in saying that the t-stat cannot doth both at the same time. If you had electric baseboard the two systems would be able to talk to each other and when the heat pump was lagging it would kick on the baseboard.
> 
> The whole heat pump thing to me is interesting.
> 
> - chrisstef


No furnace, just a heat pump with supplemental electric resistance heaters. If I did, I'd just crank up the furnace. I tore out the 50 year old oil furnace when i bought the house and replaced it with heat pumps.

Heat pumps are cool. It's only an issue when it's 20 or below, which is about 5-6 nights per year. And even then it only gets down to about 65 degrees. Coldest it's been indoors is 55 degrees, after a night of 11 degrees and a lot of wind. My worst electricity bill in the winter has been $150. Not bad for including all my heating.

Mos, you can feel free to come down here anytime you want to experience what winter is supposed to be like.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good to me, 7.

Thanks for the flush cut advise, all. The common theme seems to be spend as little as possible on this item. No one argued for a Bridge City. I'll give the $8 HF a go - that'll be wise considering I just dropped $100 on a fret saw.


----------



## summerfi

> Right, swaps are cool. I wish I had reliable (and affordable) post service around so I d participate in those swaps.
> 
> - yuridichesky


Not that I've participated in that many swaps, but I've thought a little about that issue. To encourage more international participation in the swaps, participants could be charged an entry fee of a buck or two that would be used to subsidize international shipping. It would be a small cost to pay to bring more international woodworkers into the swaps, and I'm sure they would make some cool items.


----------



## jmartel

Get a Knew Concepts fret, Todd? I've been considering getting a deep fret saw to do veneer work with since I'm getting sick of using an xacto knife, and building a chevalet takes a lot longer than clicking buy on amazon.


----------



## ToddJB

Indeed. I actually bought it through Tools for woodworking, though. I had a few other things i needed to get too, there price is $10 cheaper so that go me a couple packs of blades too.


----------



## theoldfart

I think Summerfi is on to something.


----------



## TheFridge

Craftsman studio is my goto. Free shipping.

The KC fret saw is pretty effing awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, would have been a bit cheaper from there had I not needed a couple other little items they didn't have. Though, admittedly, I didn't think to look there until you just mentioned it.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Looking good to me, 7.
> 
> Thanks for the flush cut advise, all. The common theme seems to be spend as little as possible on this item. No one argued for a Bridge City. I ll give the $8 HF a go - that ll be wise considering I just dropped $100 on a fret saw.
> 
> - ToddJB


Can I ask what's so cool about the knew concepts saw? I've been rocking a Kobalt coping saw. I like that I can rotate the blade back and forth to cut at different angles. My only complaint is that the blade is a little wide. Otherwise it's been hoss. I would upgrade, though, if I thought I could cut closer to the line more consistently.


----------



## Pezking7p

So I started reading more in depth about heat pump operation and I found a really good step-by-step of the system's operation which included what the individual thermostat outputs are controlling. Based on that I looked up the wiring diagram for my thermostat, and found that the terminal that turns on my auxiliary heat does not have a wire in it. I'm going to wait until I think my auxiliary should turn on, then jumper this terminal to the resistive heaters and see if the air temp coming out of the ducts jumps up.

Sorry for cluttering this joint up with my weird heat pump woes.


----------



## bandit571

Might be about ready to post as a "Project"??? IF the step stool mob is done..









First coat of Witch's Brew is on…ya like the fancy latches?









That be a bit of Walnut, for the dust seal…


----------



## chrisstef

Where do you put the bird food bandit?

Im all in on the heat pump issue pez. Ever since OF suggested one to me ive been wanting to learn more. Big oil can suck it. But then again so can the light and power company.


----------



## Pezking7p

If you have a furnace already it would be a pretty cool setup. The furnace would only run when it gets below 20-25 degrees (lower temps if you buy a more efficient/bigger unit). Not sure if the blowers are compatible but I think they should be.

A geothermal unit would be sweet. Constant supply temperature so it would work year round. I think they're pretty expensive to install, but I really have no idea.


----------



## TheFridge

Pez, the fret saw blades fit into some of the smallest kerfs. Instead of chopping out waste I pare once and my chisel is on the line. One or two strokes and you're 90 degrees from the main kerf. That baby turns.


----------



## ToddJB

The reason for rearing










Pez, aluminum is way more stiff than steel so the fame/blade doesn't flexibility as much allowing for a more responsive cut. Or so I here.


----------



## Pezking7p

The knew concepts saw blade is pretty fine might save a lot of time on dovetails. Looks cool. The frame is also pretty beefy, but I think you might have been misled about the stiffness of aluminum, which is about 1/3 as stiff as steel. But, that deficit can be easily overcome by the nice beam they designed.


----------



## ToddJB

I can tell you that a steel frame bike flexes like crazy compared to an aluminum frame bike. Which is why they moved away from steel and moved to aluminum. They moved to carbon because it's even stiffer and it has dampening properties.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think the other limitation there is weight. If you used as much steel as you do aluminum, you would have a 50lb bike. But since it's aluminum it's 1/3 as heavy and you can have much larger cross sections on the frame members. Since stiffness is proportional to the outside dimension to the fourth power, that trumps most material properties as doubling the diameter of a tube increases its stiffness sixteen times over.

Carbon fiber is more of the same.

Boozey engineering, yo. Did I mention I love that my neighborhood jammy sells growlers?


----------



## ToddJB

It would be silly for me to argue engineering with you as you are an engineer and I sell internet software, but I will say that the steel fret/jewler saws available are heavier and flex more than the knew concept saws. Take that or leave it for what it is - which is my understanding based on every person who reviewed it. I took it.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, the saw is stiffer solely because of the beam design. Normal fret saws just use a steel bar, typically. So, you don't get as great of a second moment of inertia. You could make the same thing out of steel and it would be stiffer, but much heavier. KC also makes them out of Titanium. I'd like to see one made out of carbon fiber for fun.

Basically, it's just a more modern and improved version of the normal fret saw.

That being said, I've never used one so I can't compare it based off of personal use.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang, I'm sorry. I wasn't saying the Saw wasn't stiffer than most saws, just aluminum vs steel in general. The beam on the knew saw is huge and I'm sure it's stiffer than the 1/4" frame on mine.

Maybe someone here is into diy carbon fiber layup? similar to boat building? I have melamine/polyester resin at work.


----------



## Slyy

Semester has begun, busy time with little free time has also begun! My solo first assist days are just about over and the RN is about to slip through the door.
Was 230+ posts behind so didn't get caught up though:



> I can tell you that a steel frame bike flexes like crazy compared to an aluminum frame bike. Which is why they moved away from steel and moved to aluminum. They moved to carbon because it s even stiffer and it has dampening properties.
> 
> - ToddJB


Can't add anything to the KC saw discussion other than to agree whole-heartedly with Todd here.mwhen I went from old-school tubular steel frame road bike to my car in fork/aluminum frame current Fuji, first thing I noticed was that the ride was MUCH bumpier. Not exactly harsher but more responsive. Just my personal experience, though I'd say the design of the KC is where the stiffness comes in (perhaps same for my hydro-formed bike frame).

Not much shop time obviously but have furthered my tear-down of my 40's Duro 30" Scroll Saw. Found this interesting tid-bit as I took apart the piston mechanism








Styrofoam packing peanuts and a cricket?!? WTF? 
The whole saw was treated to a rattle can red paint job by a previous owner that involved no disassembly at all (painted over seams, oil, sawdust and all) so I might be the first person to take this thing apart since first assembly. Interesting story here somewhere I think.

Also what might this design be about on the side of the piston opposite the pulley?








Here's the part sticks out the side opposite the pulley (piston "compartment" is oil filed)









The end of the wound spring articulates with the up/down motion of the piston/blade holder








That part has different settings maybe? If only one part has to sit in the leg on the side plate why does it have holes drilled all around it?








So that wound spring is on one side of the plate and this part is opposite, it's the part that sticks out as seen in the first picture. It has a slotted bolt that the the inside portion of the wound spring sits into and is held in place by a nut. The slotted screw has a bolt head on the outside and has a spring in there. With the rattle can spray paint job it was actually pretty stuck and I imagine didn't work like it was supposed to. Is it made perhaps to allow air to escape to avoid an air piston effect inside the piston chamber since its otherwise filled with oil?

Anyways, I'll attempt to be around as much as I can but this is a buckle down and study study study study study semester, worried the shop is going to get much neglected.


----------



## jmartel

No worries, Pez. It's all good. Drunken engineering = best engineering. I know of a navy auxiliary ship that was designed at happy hour on a cocktail napkin. Basically the ship partially submerges to launch/recover hovercraft. Then lifts up and drives away.

http://gcaptain.com/2014/10/27/military-sealift-commands-shows-new-seabasing-capabilities/#.VqGuBPkrLRY

Also, got the veneered sign flattened tonight. Just need to trim it down to final size, add walnut bordering trim, and finish.










One small gap. This is the only gap on the entire thing. Little a-hole. Nothing some more hide glue with sawdust won't fix. Not bad for not doing any veneer work in a while.


----------



## TheFridge

All I know is the knew saw is a Samuel L. Jackson ya heard.

Reach in that bag, and grab my wallet.

Which one is that?

It's the one that says bad motherfuker


----------



## terryR

Good luck, Jake!

Nice, JGlue…hide glue, huh?

damn, 2" of snow predicted tomorrow night…wet, crappy snow.


----------



## yuridichesky

> Not that I ve participated in that many swaps, but I ve thought a little about that issue. To encourage more international participation in the swaps, participants could be charged an entry fee of a buck or two that would be used to subsidize international shipping. It would be a small cost to pay to bring more international woodworkers into the swaps, and I m sure they would make some cool items.
> 
> - summerfi


Great idea. I think I may check DHL or UPS about delivery terms. The ordinary mail system is way too slow here in Russia, it's about 4 to 6 weeks to ship to/from US.


----------



## chrisstef

Got my brother that wallet for xmas fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

I just saw that they made those stef! About to get me one.

Time for baby #3. Hopefully they let me pull this one forth from the loins as well. And hopefully I don't almost drop it.

Edit: wish one of my brothers got me a bad mofo wallet for Christmas.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice, JGlue…hide glue, huh?
> 
> - terryR


Started doing all of my veneering with hot hide glue instead of the Titebond veneer glue I had been using. Certainly a lot better in that it's completely reversible. I unglued that panel once and re-did it after noticing that it bubbled/was wavy the first time.

The night stands (that I'll be getting back to after this sign is done) are being glued up with hot hide glue as well.


----------



## terryR

Speaking of mailing across borders, Yuri, did you ever get that leather I sent two years ago? USPS had no idea where it went! LOL!

Have to try hide glue and sawdust for small gaps. Used epoxy for a long time, but it leaves a darker line for me. Same with CA.

weather now calls for 2.5" of snow.


----------



## jmartel

I'll show a photo of the repair when I do that tonight/this weekend. I think hide glue has worked the best for me, but I haven't actually tried epoxy or CA. This is just compared with the various titebond glues I had. Should be able to get this thing out early-mid next week.


----------



## yuridichesky

> Speaking of mailing across borders, Yuri, did you ever get that leather I sent two years ago? USPS had no idea where it went! LOL!
> 
> - terryR


Terry, so sorry, but no. Man, you'd be the first one to know that I got it. The tracking number might help to find it here, but I'm afraid it won't after such a long time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi Jake. That is an interesting post, I am curious as well. Work hard and we'll see you on the other side.

That is beautiful JTalent.

Fu*k winter. Sorry for you get some of it too Terry.

Congrats Fridge. Good luck bro.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I want to get some b-cards made to hand out on dates…

No name. No phone number.

Simply:

Your Attention Please.

No one
is coming
to save you.

This life
of yours
is 100%
your responsibility.


----------



## terryR

Yuri, the "tracking number" they gave was not in their system anywhere. No one could explain how that happened, either. I listed the package contents as a hand made gift, and tried to really appear upset in person with the USPS. I didn't want to admit it was just scrap leather and wood.

I finally got frustrated with the whole deal, and just forgot about it completely until seeing all your work the past few months. Looks like I didn't hold ya back with bench work? 

Thanks, Tony!


----------



## Pezking7p

> I want to get some b-cards made to hand out on dates…
> 
> No name. No phone number.
> 
> Simply:
> 
> Your Attention Please.
> 
> No one
> is coming
> to save you.
> 
> This life
> of yours
> is 100%
> your responsibility.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


"Beware
the man who
gave this card
to you"


----------



## yuridichesky

> Speaking of mailing across borders, Yuri, did you ever get that leather I sent two years ago? USPS had no idea where it went! LOL!
> 
> - terryR


Terry, so sorry, but no. Man, you'd be the first one to know that I got it. The tracking number might help to find it here, but I'm afraid it won't help after such a long time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I pose no danger, you slanderous bastage Pez.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yay, got home in time for the white he'll to fall


----------



## summerfi

Terry, so sorry about your blizzard conditions. Man, that much snow must be intolerable. LOL. When you start measuring snow in tenths of an inch, you know you don't get much snow.

Sorry for the ribbing, it just means I love ya. We haven't seen the ground here since a week before Christmas, and that's a mild winter.


----------



## chrisstef

2.5" is a dusting. Calling for 2-8 here. We're just missing this storm. I'm not upset about it either.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, still headed to the ww show in W Spfld?


----------



## summerfi

Anything under 3" here isn't worth noticing. One year we got 12 feet (not all at once). The 6-1/2 foot fence posts around my garden were completely buried for weeks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Has anyone here spent time in Zurich?


----------



## theoldfart

^ only in my dreams!


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, you should do that Tony. I wish, I know nada about Zurich!

Glad I don't have to worry about huge storms like that! Good luck fellas! It's suppose to all be gone fast though too isnt ? 2.5" of the white stuff would put our city out of service for a few days!

Finished up this 1 month late xmas present to send my cousin and her fiance in TN. I digz it. 








It'll hold probably 20-25 caps before they start falling off


----------



## chrisstef

Im going to be a game time decision fart. I dunno if i trust tge forecast and it looks like ill be right on the line of a little something / a lot of something.


----------



## ToddJB

Demo, what's the story with the lathe?


----------



## theoldfart

I hear ya, less of an issue for me. Truck + true 4 wheel drive + Nokian Hakkapeliitta extra wide studded snow tires = no worries.


----------



## TheFridge

Baby girl!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Edit: they let me pull her out. It was awesome. Again. This time I kept a firm grip.


----------



## summerfi

Awwwwww. Congrats Fridge!!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Well done Mr. & Mrs. Fridge, congratulations.

NAME ????


----------



## putty

Congratulations Fridge what are the dimensions ?, how many does that make?


----------



## shampeon

Damn, fridge, congrats!

Me, contemplating serious ******************** in Zurich.









I was there for like 48 hours. Cool city.


----------



## bandit571

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys! 7 lbs 1 oz 19". She practically flew out the womb. Probably Paisley. Not official yet. Everything went great! 3rd and final. That's it for us.


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats Fridge!


----------



## jmartel

> 3rd and final. That s it for us.
> 
> - TheFridge


Sounds like you got plenty of more pulling out to do then.

Congrats.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Fridge!

Ian, have you any recommendations on lodging? Is there a district in the city (north/south/east/west) more centric to museums, cultural sites? 48 hours is the length I plan giving it as well.


----------



## TheFridge

> 3rd and final. That s it for us.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Sounds like you got plenty of more pulling out to do then.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> - jmartel


Ha! This true.


----------



## Tugboater78

Congrats fridge










2 hrs of droppage so far


----------



## shampeon

Tony, I'm trying to remember the name of our hotel, but it was in the Werd district, I think, southwest of the main train station. It was a good area, because there were street cars, and if it is nice out, it's a nice maybe 10 minute walk to the city center, which follows the river to the lake. We were close to the museums, and there were a lot of people going out to eat and drink in the area.

The area I'd focus on is between the train station and Lake Geneva.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perfect, thank you very much!


----------



## Mosquito

When you said Lake Geneva I got excited… I thought Tony was going to SE Wisconsin (Lake Geneva is about 20 minutes from where my grandparents lived). I was hoping we'd see some of Tony's architectural pictures of some FLW buildings…

But you meant Switzerland so I am, as such, not as excited


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah Fridge. Paisley - I like it. That's a family name for me.

I was in the trenches for both of mine too. Good job.

Everybody doing okay?

Going to go check out this funky little horitonal boring machine tomorrow morning. Can't find anything on the internet about it. With some mods it might make a cool little machine.

http://denver.craigslist.org/atq/5389549612.html


----------



## JayT

Pretty cool, Todd. Kind of looks like a machine that might have been used for doweling together face frames or panels.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Fridge Family!

Todd - I think I'm going to pass on the lathe for now. Ive decided that a new flat screen for the shop is a better way to spend the $200 that's burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Mos.

Dowling machine Todd?


----------



## Mosquito

Tony's message got eaten…


----------



## ToddJB

Doweling machine, yeah. Fun little guy. Should be a neat project. I've been looking for another project (not true).


----------



## woodcox

Congrats fridge, she is a doll! Take care of the Mrs.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

Saucy Demo.

Thanks for looking out for me Mos.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, so good ^

Are you pleased with it's performance?


----------



## chrisstef

Todd-surection

Very pleased. With the use of the deadman the piece is unmoveable. The only downfall is thats the moxon is front heavy so ive ot to rest it against my belly before i can cinch it against the bench. Not much of an issue though.

Lol todds erection.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Fridge, glad you didn't drop her 

I like that bottle opener 7', was wondering about its capability for catching lids.

Nice Stef, I like it.



> Speaking of mailing across borders, Yuri, did you ever get that leather I sent two years ago? USPS had no idea where it went! LOL!
> 
> - terryR
> 
> Terry, so sorry, but no. Man, you d be the first one to know that I got it. The tracking number might help to find it here, but I m afraid it won t help after such a long time.
> 
> - yuridichesky


This situation may make it difficult for sending swap items overseas.

(Terry: "Yuri, did you get that infill plane I made for you for the last swap?")
(Yuri: "No Terry, I thought You had reneged on the deal


----------



## ToddJB

Could you add some pegs to the back side that slip down into your dog holes to hold it in place before you holdfast it? Might make for weird storage though.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a good thought there fella. Ill see if it would line up or not. Intradasting.


----------



## shampeon

Or just drill some holes for your dogs to go through to keep it in place. That way it'll still have a flat base.


----------



## terryR

damn, that's wide Moxon, Stef! Getting ready for big furniture?

snowing heavy here. the wet, sticky crap. I'm not sure they know what a salt truck is here?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Keep your powder dry Terry.


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Fridge!

Tony, not much powder here. we live just above the water table, and it's a mud bog slowly getting dusted! with snow.


----------



## ToddJB

Coworker asked if I could rehandle his sledge.



















Yeah bro, it's time.


----------



## duckmilk

Not really cold here like some of you all are experiencing, but it's a little *chilly*, so I'm making some *chili* using pure NM red *chile* powder.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, I'll bet that thing really makes your hands hurt using it as is.


----------



## walden

Congrats Fridge!

Nice moxon demo. I gave up on making mine out of Teak. It was like hand planing granite. I'll try and find some cherry or walnut.

The chili looks great duck!


----------



## Slyy

Nice moxon Stef! What was the lathe deal, missed that one.

Congrats on the New one Fridge!!! She's a lot cuter than I'd pictured her being









Duck, chili looking, finally got the wife to let me make some with buffalo, it was pretty tasty (deer is better but she'll never go for that).

T, I live for your praise, these old tools always make me wonder what the heck some people were thinking and how lazy they could be.


----------



## putty

Looks good Duck…I'll bring the beer


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Fridge…good looking work there! Didja hafta use a catchers mitt? Congratulations!

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, is there a spring tensioner at the top arm of the saw that pulls on the blade?

My old scroll saw has a spring in the head of the unit that allows the blade to be tensioned and helps with the recoil of the piston after the down stroke.

If yours does not have that perhaps that is the function of that unit - dunno.


----------



## Pezking7p

Congrats fridge! She's a cutie. You staying at the hospital tonight or keeping the other two at home?

Nice, Stef. I love seeing you do work in your fancy new shop. What's the number for the dog hole clamp? I need to suck it up and buy a few. And some hold fasts.

Good news re: heat pump. The hvac guy who installed the system hooked the wire up to w1 instead of w2. Switched the wire over to the correct terminal and its toasty up in here. Fire + beer + meatball sammies. Think I'm gonna fire up some Star Wars in a bit.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid call shamp. Retrofit it is.

Terry - 24" between centers. I didnt wanna make one and have it not be wide enough. Ever.

Duck - whats the deal with nm chili powder? Im not a huge fan of the genric chili powder. Id be into an alternative.

Pez - its a 203. Its the first ive used it and eff its handy. Beer, balls and fire. Nice!

I could only imagine the blood blister from using that beater todd.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you're warm now Pez.

Putty, come on over, serious!


----------



## racerglen

Congrats Dr. Fridge !! Pleasure to see the results of teamwork.. Cute lil fridge Jake !


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Surprisingly, she doesn't have that funky alien new born look to her. Kinda wierd but I'll take a non alien baby.

Pez, yeah we have to stay 48 hour for observation. The other are terrorizing my parents.


----------



## Tim457

Congratulations Fridge. You're a better man than I - two was plenty for me.

Nice charcuterie book, Pez. I'll take some salumi and dry cured Spanish chorizo.


----------



## duckmilk

Fridge, the other 2 kids, male or female?

Edit: When you do your Bondo pose, might as well make it a family affair.


----------



## john2005

Congrats Fridge!


----------



## camps764

Pez - I have that Charcuterie book as well - it's money


----------



## chrisstef

I fuggin love cured meats. Got a buddy who makes attic meat once a year and its amazing. Its kinda like a good bubble gum, the more ya chew it the more flavor ya get.

I think im gonna go out and get me some meats n cheeses before the weather turns.


----------



## Tugboater78

Been home almost 48 hrs and haven't even attempted to enter the shop.. Sinful..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sucks you had to wire it properly after paying it done but glad you got the heat pump sorted out Pez.

Did you get your meat Stef? Quick run to the rest stop or what?


----------



## chrisstef

Off to the TA now for mah meat T. Meet in our usual spot? A "meating" of sorts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!

What's a TA? I apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## ToddJB

He forgot the ampersand


----------



## AnthonyReed

That might explain it.


----------



## chrisstef

Travel America. Its my favorite truck stop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hussy.


----------



## terryR

Bollocks to the cured meat…you guys have a store that sells T&A?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Depending on one's perspective and perhaps deficiency of capability; it might be considered on sale wherever you go. Cynical view to be true but just maybe…


----------



## terryR

> Depending on one s perspective and perhaps deficiency of capability; I might be considered on sale…
> 
> - AnthonyReed


hmmmmmm…


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Ha! I do, in fact, sell my time but never my affections big guy.


----------



## chrisstef

Forcast went from a dusting (jake) to 8-12" (me) in 24 hours. The grocery store was a blast. Gots my meats and cheeses though.

First set complete. Could be better. Could be worse.










Should have watched my stock prep a lil better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing wrong with those, they'll look tits (Walden) once finished up. Super uniform reveal on them, nice man!


----------



## Pezking7p

Did not realize my book would inspire a #meating.

I'm firing up another 5lb side of maple bacon, so I got out the book to verify the cure recipe. Then I realized I have just exploited this book for a single aspect, when it has so much more to offer. I spent some time with it by the fireplace and discovered so much more. Smoked Duck Ham? Home Made Hot Dogs? YES PLEASE.

Storm was kind of a bust in NC. About 5-6" of snow total (forecast was 12-18"). Was supposed to snow all day today but I guess it shifted north…all we got was some sleet last night and today it's just cloudy.


----------



## jmartel

> I fuggin love cured meats. Got a buddy who makes attic meat once a year and its amazing. Its kinda like a good bubble gum, the more ya chew it the more flavor ya get.
> 
> - chrisstef


Mmm, soupie. That's some good stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smoked duck ham????! I am coming over Pez!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, this vinegar ish really does defeat zinc-shine!










Only 30 minutes in, a huge difference.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... but not brass very well, correct?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I believe you are correct.


----------



## widdle

Congratulations Fridge. Way to work through the knot stef…Since the completion of your bench, how much more time do you think you spend in your shop ?

Smitty. Were those new zinc screws, you dropped in vinegar ?


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys.

Tim, I was fine with 2. She wasn't 

Duck, boy and girl so all we were hoping for was healthy.

Stef, nothing glue won't fix.


----------



## 7Footer

You guys are killin me. Ampersand, dusting, 8-12", hussy…. Stef and Tony love to 'meat up' ...

omg theres something stuck under the T key on my keyboard and it's driving me…

DT's look good to me Stef!

Pez- smoked duck ham sounds amazing. My mom made some candied jalapeno bacon at xmas, it was unreal!

Edit:
Really funny local news story from a couple weeks ago here… "he's lucky it wasn't feeding day…. feeding days are on monday, and they're hungry" 
http://www.kptv.com/story/30930113/man-steals-snake-from-se-portland-pet-store

follow up story- the snake was returned
http://www.kptv.com/clip/12137480/stolen-snake-stashed-in-thiefs-pants-returned-to-portland-pet-store


----------



## AnthonyReed

Turn it upside down and shake it 7! Candied jalapeno anything sounds unreal, the bacon must have been insanely good.


----------



## racerglen

Gee wizzz Smitty, told you ! Though I would recommend a lid on the process unless you need your sinuses cleared out ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Widdle, yes.

And definitely lidded, Glen!


----------



## putty

I just found out a friend of my daughter that her dad works at a custom moulding and stair shop. They have tons of scrap wood, he bought me my first load. QSWO, cherry, African Mahogany, white oak, Peruvian walnut, Santos Mahogany.
I have to find a place to put it all…probably the shed.

He said he will continue to bring it until I tell him to stop! He also said that when they go through a pallet of maple, they throw away all the quilted maple in it. He will save those for me.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I just found highly figured or crotch stock is usually returned as defective. Gonna have to talk to someone about getting discounts on "defective" wood. Like that curly maple I got for 3.20$ a bd ft.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow! Nice Putty, good for you man!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't like being in the office on a Saturday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice haul, Putty. And getting caught up: Congrats, Fridge!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice putty!!! Quilted maple in the garbage = treason.


----------



## summerfi

Holy cow, putty. You must be living right. I got dibs on any quarter sawn saw handle stock.


----------



## jmartel

I wish I had someone that would deliver me garbage quilted maple.


----------



## Pezking7p

> candied jalapeno bacon
> 
> - 7Footer


uhhh, recipe???


----------



## Pezking7p

LOL, garbage maple.


----------



## ToddJB

Busy day on the web, boyz.

Smitty, I just discovered that little trick about a month ago. The longer you leave it (days) the more you get the real old look to them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm in Culver City, at a coffee shop next to Sony studios… it is a great people watching perch.


----------



## chrisstef

Gettin your cosplay fix bud?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Whoa!!! Thats not even human.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So. Much. More.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am at a loss to describe this gold mine of talent.


----------



## widdle

Poor lady is gonna break an ankle…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

They're in for awhile then, Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, outside of the heart of downtown we don't have good people watching.

Big influx into the shop today.

Walden stop by to drop of so.e goodies I bought from him.

4 4' jorgies. Should be set on the big boys.










And 3 add on items - he knows I'm a sucker for add ons










I don't know if y'all remember my compressor tank craps, but the buddy with the carbon fiber tanks dropped them off today










Went out and nabbed that doweling machine. Cute little guy didn't realize how small it was.



















Also getting some work in on the lathe tool rack










Busy day


----------



## putty

The stair guy told me that anything with a figure gets thrown away, He said they get too much tearout and they cant use it.

Bob, just checked, 1 piece of 8/4 QS African Mahogany I'll save it for you. There is also QSWO if you want that for saw handles.


----------



## summerfi

That's crazy they throw figured stuff away. That's like throwing gold away.

Cool on the mahogany, putty. Thank you. I'll pass on the QSWO, as no one seems to use it for saw handles. Maybe it's the tannins.

Todd that's an interesting dowling device. I'll be interested in seeing that in use once you get it cleaned up.


----------



## shampeon

Build a slabbing sled for the new beast.









Some screws in the back for some teeth to dig in.









Tried it out on a mystery piece from the firewood pile. Turned out to be cherry.


----------



## jmartel

Only thing I've done today is glued on trim around the sign. It's drying now. I'll flush it up in a bit.


----------



## 489tad

Woodworker approved!

Shop day tomorrow. I like the dowel machine Todd.


----------



## terryR

Nothing but a bit of basket weaving for my saturday. trying to avoid the cold shop.

sad about cherry firewood, but happy over free exotics!

doweling machine looks bizarre.

awesome how far led light travels on snow…our back yard light is casting a funky glow across the street to the barn.

For Bob, we received 1.305" give or take an inch!


----------



## 7Footer

I can get that CMB recipe for you guys, my mom took a class and made it, then made it again for xmas, yeah it was effin haarch, harchable.

Nice score and extras Toddwick, Yeah 8 big dogs, dang!

Pretty much finished up the miter saw stand today, all it really needs is finish, I'm excited about it. Also ended up making 2 ZCI's for the axial glide!
It turned out awesome, the wings are friction fit with some set anchors, and I dial in the outside with these sliding thingz








I epoxied a couple t-nuts on each side

















Made a couple mahogany stop blocks.








peekaboo









Pimpin'!









also made a little 'jig' to hold it to the sides when they aren't assembled, which is also flush with the table of the saw..








New ZCI









I also took my plane till from this:








To this! 









Time for bed!


----------



## racerglen

Busy day with lots accomplished 7.. Glad to see the quality control inspector (peekaboo) is on the job and approves ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Thats gettin it in 7! Yellow dog approved.

Nice sleddin shamp.

2 sets of tails fit. 2 to go. 8 across is going to be interesting. Hoping snow cleanup goes quickly.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, how much snow?
0 here :-(


----------



## chrisstef

Its hard to say fart but probably around 6". Some deeper drifts all though. The less work on my cobbled together snow blower the better.


----------



## terryR

Awesome stuff, Mr.7. Sweet looking ply. What's the logo on the side extensions?

Great shop buddy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well done, 7. That csms couldn't expect more, thought out and well excecuted.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work 7! Sweet pooch.

Pasadena this morning:


----------



## summerfi

> For Bob, we received 1.305" give or take an inch!
> 
> - terryR


I'm happy for you Terry. It would have been a much greater hardship if you had received, say, 1.355".
BTW, we had 1.753" of frost this morning. ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Peyton and Brady. One final epic battle between good and evil.


----------



## ToddJB

7, killing it. Great job, man.

Tony, do buildings commission artists to graffiti?


----------



## theoldfart

may make some cinnamon ice cream to go with it.


----------



## duckmilk

Good looking wood Putty.

Nice job on everything 7'. I like the plane till.

Ian, I see how the screws would hold one end, but how did you control the far end? Would an adjustable fence help in that regard?



> Todd that s an interesting dowling device. I ll be interested in seeing that in use once you get it cleaned up.
> 
> - summerfi


Me too.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks fellas! I was burning the late night oil last night, got a ton done though, my little furball was down in the shop quite a bit because she was bored, she was mad we didn't do anything all day, but then I took her on a run late in the afternoon and all was well. I'm blown away at how solid and precise the wings turned out, I used quite a few things from the hardware jig kits I had, and still have barely put a dent in my stash!

Terry, its just a logo I came up with for my stuff.. I had a couple extra from the bottle cap catcher left over the other night.

Awesome artsy pics Mr. T..

I gotta make a mini sled like yours Shamp, been saying I will for 2 years, lol..

Funk yeah Red, gonna be some epic football today.

Just starting the Ronda Rousey SNL from last night.. I hope that ish is funny..


----------



## chrisstef

Dat pie ^

Once i realized i pull to the left when i saw these got a lot easier. Couple knot blow outs (shamp) but the best of 3 so far.


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do item this morning..otherwise no Lunch..









She wanted a place to toss all the gloves and hats, before we'd hang the coats up….there already was a "Coat Rack" I made down below the new shelf….sitting right over the hot air register..









Picture is just a puzzle she completed, and then glued up. I suppose I'll have to make a frame for that, ...someday..


----------



## shampeon

Duck: yeah, I'll make a removable fence with similar screws that can be clamped on. The cherry firewood piece held in place with just the screws and my right hand, but heaver pieces will need some more support.


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, Bandit. Do a frame like this…









It is made of 8 pieces (to get them small enough for the scroll saw) so there are 8 actual puzzle joints and the rest are fake. It has glass, Masonite backing, and the rubber quarter round retainer on back so puzzle can get changed out if needed.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

Howdy ya fux…

Been gone a minute but just wanted to check in. I am almost scared to post about this yet because we are still waiting on a counter to our offer but we are looking to buy a place here on the rock and look what is on the property…










that is a 1200sq/ft barn garage with a loft  on 1.17 acres outside of town. State of my shop? Possibly about to become epic!


----------



## chrisstef

Eric!!!


----------



## jmartel

> Tony, do buildings commission artists to graffiti?
> 
> - ToddJB


Not Tony, but they do here. There's one that I pass by every day on the way home from work. There's another one on the side of a bar near me of Captain Phil from Deadliest Catch who was a regular patron of that bar.


----------



## jmartel

Sup, AF? Long time no see.


----------



## theoldfart

Rooting for ya Eric, good luck.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah, things have been pretty rough this last year but it seems to be looking up some in 2016. I am in my second semester of college now and in the middle of buying our first home so there is that. We still have to work on the price but we are pretty sure we will end up buying the property. Even at their asking price it is a bit of a steal.

I would basically be buying a shop and land with a house tossed in free. The shop is actually bigger than the house. Top right corner of this pic.


----------



## woodcox

Wow! Eric has come up for air. Good luck with school and that epic spread man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd, sometimes they do but in this case it was on top of the Art Center College of Design:


----------



## AnthonyReed

So in that case I am sure it was students' work. Other times it can be on a public surface set aside for public art, or the artist can be invited to fill a blank space to alleviate the monotony of a company's poorly designed building or some such.

In Imperial Beach I know they invited anyone with the desire and skill to paint the utility boxes on the streets in an ocean / sea life theme. In Pasadena many are painted and include quotes from notable people from history.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the assist JLookingOut.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice.

AF- how the hey are ya?? Shop looks great. Good luck on the house man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi AF! Hope you get it.


----------



## TheFridge

AF l hope I works out bud. At least some of us have our priorities straight (bigger shop than house).


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, this is wierd, one day I was thinking about Auggie and a few days later he jumped back in the fray. About 3 days ago, I was wondering how AF was and BOOM. Who else are we missing? Bhog, Scotty….

Good to hear from you Eric, good luck on the property! Where are you living now?


----------



## putty

Think about lottery numbers duck!


----------



## Tugboater78

Only got 4" -5" here, of snow that is, way more than I can sport .

Everyone acting like its the end of the world, makes me wanna go columbine on my hometown.

Still haven't stepped into my shop…


----------



## jmartel

First coat of finish on the sign. Using "clear" shellac out of the can thinned down to roughly a 2# cut. Trying my hand at brushing it on this time. Went out and bought a nice ox-hair brush for it.










Also got some turning blanks in the mail that I traded some veneer for. My favorite is the 2 quilted maple blocks on the right.










Nightstands will resume being built in another day or two when I'm finished putting shellac on the sign. Bit of a design change from the wife, which should make it a bit quicker to make.


----------



## 7Footer

Eric the waffle stomper, there you are! Sweet huge ass possible shop, would like to see it!

oak zci on point!









edit: Norton sign looks pimp jmarquet


----------



## Pezking7p

Eric! That looks like hops growing on the outside of the shop?


----------



## walden

Some nice work in here today.

Old Fart: Save me a slice of that pie!


----------



## TheFridge

Gotta get me some shellac. Looks dope J.


----------



## Pezking7p

Just about all that I got accomplished this weekend. Baked one of these yesterday and today it was gone. So, I made another. Really only about 20 minutes of work to make, and half of that is watching the mixer knead it. I need to make bread more often.


----------



## 7Footer

^Dude that looks bomb. I really want to learn how to make a certain kind of sandwich rolls…

Any of you guys watch Casey Neistat's youtube channel? He's an interesting fellow. This video is awesome.


----------



## jmartel

> Gotta get me some shellac. Looks dope J.
> 
> - TheFridge


I didn't like it the first few times I used it. Now that I sort of know what I'm doing with it, I like it. The key is to buff it after it cures with #0000 steel wool that is covered in paste wax. Then buff that off with a rag. Super smooth and a nice even sheen.


----------



## ToddJB

There. That's better.


----------



## ToddJB

That sign looks amazing, JMart. How's the shoulder?


----------



## jmartel

Seems to be getting better every day. Still can't really lift my arm above my shoulder without pain/impingement but it's getting there. Getting the metal staples out tomorrow.

The guy that sign is going to has already said that he's going to want another sign later this year of the MV Agusta Logo. Apparently also has a few friends that wanted my contact info for more. These signs are a fairly quick and easy way to make money. I can do it at later at night while watching TV and not need many power tools to annoy the neighbors.


----------



## Pezking7p

Oh Todd, we all knew you wouldn't send back anything less than fully restored. Great job.



> ^Dude that looks bomb. I really want to learn how to make a certain kind of sandwich rolls…


Any particular roll? Bread baking was my hobby before wood working. Most of bread baking is just learning how to shape the loafs so maybe I can help?

My equipment ran balls to the wall all weekend despite many absences due to snow, so I'm a happy Pez this morning. Headed to Iowa in a few hours to visit one of our other plants. Hope Red breaks out the nice weather for me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Also, this. Don't click unless you want your mouth to water.

https://www.instagram.com/britishbutcher/


----------



## chrisstef

Online meat gazer ^

I really like a chewy ciabatta roll for my sammiches.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kev, how was that delicious looking pie?

Pez that bread looks amazingly good.

Nice job on the sledge Todd.

Ciabatta is the ish, I agree Stef.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah J, I just want more shine than you can get with wax. Something that'll make the grain pop a bit more.

Talked to one of the owners of the cabinet shop I get scraps from. Asked what they do with their figured maple stock and he said they set it off to the side. They can't use it. He said come by whenever, pick some out, and he will give it to me at their price. Some where in the 2.50$ a bdft range I think.

Daddy likes.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, it was my first from scratch. Learned from my daughter. It was excellent.


----------



## terryR

nom, nom, nom…love fresh bread!

JSore, sign looks sweet, how do ya cut veneer to intricate shapes?

my wife is friggin' driving me nuts with this engineering-style packing! She found a box of my old dishes I haven't seen in 15 years, and wants to know why there's more cups than plates. Also found a shoebox of ancient photos; with old girlfriends! The horror!


----------



## JayT

^ At least she hasn't found the box with pics of you and old boyfriends. That might be harder to explain.


----------



## chrisstef

Rule #1 in a relationship - Don't open the old shoe box. There's ******************** in there no one has seen in 15-20 years and shall remain that way. It aint none of yo bidness.


----------



## TheFridge

I helped some lesbians move once.

I opened the shoe box and it was awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

We moved cross country a year after we got married. So there was major purge of that stuff then - thankfully. I'd hate to be having a rough patch with the Mrs only to be able to run off to a high school box of unrealistic memories. That would be no good for anyone.


----------



## terryR

Even worse than old girlfriends with hair from the 1980's…

she found photos of ME at age 16 before I had a beard!


----------



## AnthonyReed

It started here:

"Also found a shoebox of ancient photos; with old girlfriends! The horror!" - ha!! Funny stuff Terry.

and arrived here:

"I helped some lesbians move once.
I opened the shoe box and it was awesome." - You are a magnificent specimen Fridge.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge knew it was odd that there was a size 18 shoe box. Why's this snake got 2 heads?


----------



## TheFridge

I've led an entertaining life so far Tony  great times

I hear stories or part ls of that break these little nuggets loose from the memory bank. Good times.


----------



## TheFridge

> Fridge knew it was odd that there was a size 18 shoe box. Why s this snake got 2 heads?
> 
> - chrisstef


Just one head  with straps. And some beaver and spread eagle pictures.

God I love animals.


----------



## chrisstef

Breaking loose a nugget from the memory bank huh. Kinda like remembering what ya had for dinner last night? I don't like memories of hot wings.


----------



## TheFridge

Because they burn the next day? When they come out?

The memories that is …speaking of nuggets breaking loose…formerly known as hot wings.


----------



## jmartel

> JSore, sign looks sweet, how do ya cut veneer to intricate shapes?
> 
> - terryR


Just with an Xacto knife for now. Plan on building a Chevalet like Shipwright on here at some point though.

Starting the search for the beams needed for the bed project. Found a timber frame company about 2 hours away with dried fir beams up to 8×8's. Might have to pay them a visit with a trailer. $2.10/bdft isn't the lowest I've seen, but the ones lower are still green, and I'd have to pay tax at one of them.


----------



## Pezking7p

For $2.10 a bdft I would take it and run.

Fridge's Nuggets are delicious.


----------



## jmartel

There's some green stuff at $1-1.50/bdft. And I wouldn't have to resaw, which is going to be a huge pain in the butt. Turning 8×8's into ~4×4's, etc.


----------



## 7Footer

Lolol @ online meat gazer.

Pez - Idk the exact name, but its like a certain type of hoagie roll, really light and fluffy with a super thin golden flaky crust… They are also really good for breakfast breads.. Like every bakery in brazil sells them, I come across them here and there too… Do you guys have Jersey Mike's back there? They have bread kinda like it, i'm sure its real common on the east coast… very similar to this:


----------



## Pezking7p

Is it like a Portuguese roll? We had a lot of them where I lived in New Bedford. Very popular. If you're serious, I can help you make them.


----------



## 7Footer

Could be a portuguese roll? I'm down to try, I just love that thin flaky crust and super soft innards, I'm not into any of that hard tough bread like a lot of people like… You betcha I'm serious… Just learning how to make homemade bread would score me some serious points, like probably bj status…


----------



## AnthonyReed

So then in a round about way…...


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh new Bedford. How I loathe you and your ferry.


----------



## Tugboater78

> - 7Footer


That looks like a local pizzaria's signature sammich


----------



## chrisstef

Roast Beef, lettuce and tomato is signature? Step on up and let Chef Stef blow your mind with his east coast eye-talian combo. (You gotta say EYE-Talian or no sammich for you)


----------



## ToddJB

You guys think a 2×4 under a lean to that will not get hit with direct weather, but be exposed to ambient weather would be fine in a dry climate for a long time?

I'm need to build this structure to house wood/materials, my compressor, and an eventual dust collector. The first item on the docket is a lumber rack as I'm going to buying 100 bdft off Walden this weekend. And I was just going to build the lumber rack out of 2×4s.

Think it would be okay?

I say lean to but it would effectively just have openings on each end as it would be sandwiched between the garage and a privacy fence.


----------



## 7Footer

Roast beef sando's are one of my all time faves. Watch ya mouf when you talk about RB, Stef!

Tony likes the brown-eye-talian.

Another one of those 'why didn't I do this a year ago when I bought the saw' moments…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kicking a$s with those zci 7! Right on.

I do love brown-eyed italianas.


----------



## 7Footer

yeah they weren't really hard to make either, only thing that sucked was my stock was a bit too thin, so I had to tap the little set screws into the zci's like the original metal one, but still wasn't bad.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, my saw isn't so easy for the zero clearance inserts. I ended up just buying one instead. Got a full kerf crosscut blade as well so I can just use the same ZCI for both rip and XC.

Apparently my wife and I are cursed. She got hit on her bicycle today when someone pulled out in front of her. She's fine, luckily, other than some bruising and one small area of road rash. Gotta submit a claim to the stupid lady's insurance to replace her helmet/bicycle/jacket. At least there's a police report and witness statements that all place the blame on the driver.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang man you're on a roll. Good thing it wasn't worse, I saw a dude on a bike get lit up bad about 6 feet from the open window of my car.

Yeah that stupid a$$ saw behind the grizzly is the worst ever for a zci, basically impossible.. I'm gonna get rid of that saw, just worried about the poor sap that buys it, I feel like it isn't very safe! I was using it for dado's and stuff, but I don't really use it that much, and for anything more than a out feed table…


----------



## chrisstef

My weekend has officially been bookended with me wanting to punch people in the face.


----------



## terryR

Todd, can you paint the 2×4's? If ya can wait a few months, just store it at my place! LOL.

Not a real sammich without bacon…


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAAAAh!! Easy Stef.

Sorry about the JMrs., JTwoWheel.


----------



## ToddJB

I could paint, and will if I need to. Just didn't know if I would need to.


----------



## terryR

Glad yer wife is OK, JScare.

When I was much younger, I spent 5 days a week on my mountain bike. Never liked riding with cars at all. The nascar drivers here scare me in my big ole truck!


----------



## terryR

Todd, maybe a small load of pre-weathered white oak would last longer?










I could sure use an excuse to blow this joint for a few days!


----------



## jmartel

It's a hell of a lot better here in Seattle which is so focused on bicycle commuting, but still not 100% safe. Her route to work is in a bicycle lane next to a single lane road, and then on a bicycle trail. Under 10 minutes. Not like she's out on a 3 lane street playing in traffic. People are just stupid and don't pay attention to what they are doing. Stuff like this is why I ride with high beams on during the day. Obnoxious, but at least people see me coming.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I think we've warned you before, but getting quality wood for a reasonable price here is the biggest challenge a woodworker faces. Tear that barn down and bring every stick you can.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, are you building the whole lean to or just a lumber rack under an existing one? If you're building the lean to, just use treated lumber for the posts, the rest can be untreated. I used treated for the bottom plates of my shop walls because they are sitting on concrete which sweats.
Edit: That reminds me that I forgot to buy some Thompson's Waterseal to paint on the concrete. It will stop the concrete moisture from coming up.

Terry, I would love to find weathered wall boards like those on the pictured barn to finish out the inside walls of my wife's horse barn.

Glad to hear the wife is OK Jluck.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, sometimes you have to get someone to bring the wood. Amaright? Yeah?

Someone decided to put their hitch through the bumper of our brand new van in the hospital lot. At least they left a note. Get baby girl home yesterday and the fan bearings of my AC blower decided to give out around 8. It was effing cold last night. So I get to spend 125$ and an off day fixing that. No Bueno.

Don't really know what no Bueno means but it sounds like it fits the situation.

Good times.

The jmart family should stay away from 2 wheelers.


----------



## duckmilk

You got it right Fridge. Think Taco Bueno vs Taco No Bueno


----------



## ToddJB

Bueno = good. You said, "No good", and you said it well. Sorry for the bearings. What do you consider "effing cold"?

Thanks duck, I had intended on doing PT for the posts.


----------



## TheFridge

Ehh. 58 degrees inside. Yeah I know. I have a huge vag.


----------



## ToddJB

That frigid weather will help pucker it up though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

58° inside is effing cold Fridge.


----------



## jmartel

That's about as low as the inside of our house gets as well. Try to keep it 65-68 deg though. Hydronic heat sucks, so we have to augment with an electric oil filled radiator when we are awake/home.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Our house stays between 62-64 at night. 58 would be cooler than the rest of my family's likings. I spoon with the dog at night , so I can go colder.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh it was puckered Todd.

Big hairy balls y'all must have. I wouldn't make it through winter.


----------



## jmartel

So, the beams I need are all 10-16' long. Looks like I'll be bringing a crosscut saw and getting a workout when I go to pick them up. Will be picking up a 6×6x10', 6×6x16', 8×8x10', and 4×8x12'. It's all 3 years air dried Doug Fir, no pith, so the risk of warping after resaw should be lesser than buying the sizes I need green and dealing with the drying. It's a timber framing company that had a job cancelled, so they are selling off the wood. I'd think that they would know what they were doing when it comes to drying it. That's my theory, at least.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart. could the timber frame company rip them into smaller dimensions? May add to the cost though.


----------



## ToddJB

Our local place will dimension for a pretty nominal linear foot. Usually worth it to me if it'll take a lot of work.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I was going to ask them that when I go to look at it. Half of what I want is at their Oregon shop apparently, and will be brought up in a like 3-4 weeks. Worst case scenario, I'll use my bandsaw and can rig up in/outfeed tables.

And was also going to see if they had any 4×4s.

They are out where my wife wanted to go away for a weekend anyway, so it's not like I'm making a special trip 2 hours away or anything.


----------



## duckmilk

That beats scoring it with a skill saw and finishing with hand saw


----------



## duckmilk

Weren't you on a weight loss program anyway?


----------



## jmartel

Hah. Still am. Down 30ish lbs, but I think resawing and crosscutting 8×8's by hand would probably drop another 30 off of me.


----------



## ToddJB

Nah man, it would add 10. All swollen and ish.


----------



## DanKrager

My goal was to drop 10 lbs last few months. Only got 15 more to go.

DanK


----------



## terryR

resawing and crosscutting 8×8 beams would get me out of woodworking! maybe a crosscut, then mounting on the lathe…

Starting to get worried over wood after we move. just saying. Seriously miss the exotic store I used to have 25 minutes away; 8/4 exotics longer than my truck lined up wall to wall. Maple, oak, cherry, ash, walnut…

The elderly owner had to sell after her husband passed; sure wish we had bought the business!!!!!!!!

a little knob polishing in the shop today:


----------



## jmartel

I've got a bandsaw with 12" of resaw capacity. So for these I'd just rig up in and outfeed tables.


----------



## Tim457

Jmart, there were some posts on the Lostarts Press blog about how long thicker wood takes to dry. While 4/4 can dry in a year or less, apparently 5-6 thick stuff can still be not dry after 50-60 years. Timber framing joints are specifically over engineered to allow for splitting and cracking that comes from the drying process. I think you said you want to mill 4×4's out of them? If you rip off one side you'll have one dry(er) side and one wet side. Not sure they'll bow at that thickness, but that moisture differential doesn't seem like a good thing. If your use allows for cracking like timber frame stuff, then carry on.

30lbs is a heck of a start too.

Lol Dan.


----------



## Pezking7p

Catching up….Damn jmart. Stay safe. Maybe some time indoors would be a good break? Also, maybe bring a friend to help move the timbers? You are hardcore.


----------



## chrisstef

Bulletproof wears off. It sucks.

Fuggin thing fit without hassle. Im stunned.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, stef.

Yeah, looking into other sources for the smaller stuff needed. Then I don't have to resaw or deal with movement.


----------



## terryR

Nice till, Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks mang. Cha doin with them again timbers Jmart? How much a 3'x2' chunk of cool veneer run a fella?


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks mang. Cha doin with them again timbers Jmart? How much a 3×2 chunk of cool veneer run a fella?
> 
> - chrisstef


The wife has apparently decided that she wants the biggest damn mission style king sized bed ever. Corner posts are to be 6×6's was my instructions.

What kind of veneer? Or at least give me a color palette range.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang. Hope its not on the 2nd floor.

Suttin that goes with walnut. Im just tossin around thoughts in my head. I was gonna leave the back of the till open but …. Veneer popped in my head.


----------



## Tim457

Go Jwife. She must have some serious tricks and acrobatics planned if she wants 6×6 corner posts on your bed.


----------



## jmartel

> Dang. Hope its not on the 2nd floor.
> 
> - chrisstef


Nope. It's on the third floor.


----------



## TheFridge

Ouch. Jmustbstrong

(Stef, it's your head again. Veneer them ********************s)


----------



## jmartel

Let me look at what I have. I have some birdseye maple that I know of for sure. All the quilted is gone though.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, whatcha got goin on there bud?


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, I'm really happy for you. The till looks great. What'd you clean up the curves with? Pics?

Boondoggle in Iowa. Had to put pants back on to go out for an extra margarita. Funny thing is it's still before 10:00. Central time zone, bless your heart.


----------



## woodcox

Lol at acrobatics! Are you designing the bed jmart? Massive missionary style could be cool.

Bummer all around fridge. I came home while my wife was in recovery to find a fridge water line burst. It took out most of the drywall in the laundry room below.

Nice work stef. How are you or are you going to hang it?


----------



## jmartel

> Lol at acrobatics! Are you designing the bed jmart? Massive missionary style could be cool.
> 
> - woodcox


I've had the design "done" for about 9 months now. We got our mattress and box springs last spring. Haven't even bought the wood yet. Been sleeping on the box spring on the ground since then. What furniture we do have in the bedroom is literally falling apart. Have a dresser that I grew up with that's failing (machine dovetails are separating on the drawers), and the wife's ikea dresser is disintegrating from all the moving.










Also shown are the night stands that are in progress. Layout of those has changed though. Going with 1 drawer on top and then a door on the bottom where the 2 drawers currently are. Headboard will probably come in around 200 lbs alone.

Timber guy has 4×6x8's. I'll probably get 4 of those from him and the one 6×6. Then source the rest elsewhere. Then no resawing to deal with/movement. The rest is 2x somethings.


----------



## Pezking7p

Timber frame bed looks badass.


----------



## woodcox

^^ nice!


----------



## jmartel

I haven't figured out all the joints to use, yet. Everything will be drawbored though to account for shrinkage over time at the very least. Worst case scenario, basic M&T stuff.

I've gotta build my tenon saw before I can tackle the bed though. Don't have a back saw with a deep enough plate otherwise.

EDIT: This looks like a good non-hardware using way to connect the rails to the headboard/footboard.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - curves were cut on the bandsaw and dialed in with a spoke shave. No pics unfortunately.

WC - itll be attached with french cleats. The cleats will actually be slotted to fit the toe of the saws into. With any luck it should appear seamless. Minus the tapcon heads that im gonna try and plug.


----------



## CB_Cohick

That till is coming along nicely, Stef. I have something similar in mind, but with a back and some doors to try to keep some of the dust out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good stuff on the till frame, Stef. You're a shoe-in for "Best Use of Chalk," smart way to keep track!

Incredibly beefy, jstout. Lots of challenge, what's the timeline?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, with a 3 year old we've got an abundance of sidewalk chalk. I chose pink for you. I actually keep chalk and playing cards in my shop apron. The cards are an ancient trick set forth from widdle-san. I love em for scraping off wet glue.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hotel key cards good for glue as well. I've not entered the apron phase.


----------



## terryR

Wow, ambitious looking bed. We have no furniture, either. Just the wife's hope chest, and a pair of Mirage speakers I bought 25 years ago.

Fridge, an infill knob for my swap gift…needs another to match.


----------



## TheFridge

Looks good terry.

Sidewalk chalk eh? Any negatives to using a pencil like that?

Edit: jmart, you got that. Just chisel work. Maybe an angled block for the mortise and tenon.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, hard to see regular pencil on that stuff. I got a white pencil for that dark stuff.


----------



## ShaneA

JBedframe…the hardware they sell to connect rails to head board and foot board are inexpensive, and not visible. They will allow for connecting and disconnecting rather easily. Also, since your posts will be capped, you open up the possibility of laminating the stock to the desired thickness and veneering over the side grain that will show the laminations. Will probably add a bit of time to the build, but make the material readily more available and cheaper too.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef - nice saw till for your first try. I am sure your next one will be better. Have you mustered enough gumption for a small storage drawer?

I've been toying around with a saw till plan (in my head) where the saws stand at a 45* angle. You know, kinda like posing. Like you. I think it would look cool. Like you.


----------



## ToddJB

oh man. I can't wait for your next comment 8 months from now.


----------



## jmartel

> Incredibly beefy, jstout. Lots of challenge, what s the timeline?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Timeline is start immediately after my night stands are finished and get it done ASAP. It's not a difficult build, just massive.



> Wow, ambitious looking bed. We have no furniture, either. Just the wife s hope chest, and a pair of Mirage speakers I bought 25 years ago.
> 
> - terryR


Yeah, I'm trying to replace all of my college furniture (free or ikea from the wife) before it fails. Everything is failing at once though, so it's difficult.



> JBedframe…the hardware they sell to connect rails to head board and foot board are inexpensive, and not visible. They will allow for connecting and disconnecting rather easily. Also, since your posts will be capped, you open up the possibility of laminating the stock to the desired thickness and veneering over the side grain that will show the laminations. Will probably add a bit of time to the build, but make the material readily more available and cheaper too.
> 
> - ShaneA


I knew about the hardware. I just wanted to keep with traditional timber framing joints for this if possible. Good practice, and only probably adds a day or two to the build to use the wedge. A couple of guide blocks should make it easier.

As far as wood goes, it actually wouldn't be any cheaper for me to do a lamination, surprisingly. The beams are only $2.10/bdft. Anything else would be at least as much cost wise, plus then I'd have to do the laminations.


----------



## ShaneA

No doubt, plus he came in with a few jabs too. Well played sir


----------



## jmartel

Stef, are you open to having to assemble smaller pieces of veneer yourself? a 3'x2' piece is going to be like $40-50 to ship. They gouge you on shipping large light items. I shipped some rolled up veneer in a 18×18x16 box and I would have paid less had I filled it with rocks.


----------



## TheFridge

Gotcha fart


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge - I tend to gouge into things with a pencil. The fat tip on the pink chalk works good without gouging. Pink's my color too.

Good to see ya Scotty. Hopefully by now youre wearing mens clothes again. I'm waffling on the drawer. I would have to put in a shelf and I'm not sure that all my saw handles will clear it and then id have to face frame it. I'm going to attach the resting bar tonight and see what it all looks like. Build as I go kinda gig.

Geez - that's crazy jmart. I think if it gets a back, ill just make it out of solid lumber. Ive got a few sticks of lesser quality walnut that I can chop and glue. I appreciate it though bud.


----------



## TheFridge

So I visited the cabinet shops I get scraps from. They said I can pick and choose what Figured maple I want from their couple hundred board feet stash and give it to me at their wholesale cost. Will even cut it out the middle for me too since they don't want it. Fecking awesome. Need more money.


----------



## jmartel

Well if you don't mind taping the veneer up, then it can be shipped much much cheaper. Could do 3 strips of 12" wide x 24" long or something.

Depending on what you wanted, I'd let stuff go for just the cost of shipping. So, $17-18ish if you did the smaller pieces that would fit into a usps game board box.


----------



## chrisstef

Need more money.

Back to old fashioned's at the truck stop huh Fridge?

Cool jmart. I'm gonna think on it brother. See how things turn out tonight.


----------



## TheFridge

Pretty much stef. I was gonna edit and say it was time to flip tricks again. Maybe boogie nights style for those that just want to watch.


----------



## 7Footer

> oh man. I can't wait for your next comment 8 months from now.
> 
> - ToddJB


^This! lawl.

JQuote, that would be a sweet a$$ bed!

Have any of you guys ever taken an odd item (like not a suitcase) to be checked on a flight? I.e. - I have this huge cooler that I somehow have to pack….. The only thing I can think to do is to cobble together a quick box that I can latch a TSA lock to? The thing is fuggin huge, it's 32"(L) x 17"(W) x 20"(H).... I have plenty of stuff to whip together a quick box, but I don't really have much time! Nice coolers are hella expensive in Brazil, one like this is over 400 reais, cray cray ya know. 
Her friend who was here a few months ago took a pic of ours and her fiance fell head over heels for it…. So my wife says "yeah we will get you a cooler for your wedding present" ... Thanks wife! She also wanted to take our spare window AC with her once to give to her mom, cuz AC units are super expensive there as well, so for any of you who've been wanting to check an air conditioner with your luggage, just know you cant check anything that contains freon….. Thats Free Tip Tuesday for ya fellas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I want to caress your curves Stef.

Good golly JMass.

.."like you"...

Ha! @ funny bankers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL @ Air Con unit and you letting her try…. fugging 7!


----------



## 7Footer

She's been talking about taking this A/C unit for over two years, and we finally remembered to ask someone the other day… The lady was fresh on the A/C rules cuz she just had her HazMat class!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is the cost of freight/shipping to Brazil prohibitive?


----------



## AnthonyReed

400 Brazilian Real equals 98.40 US Dollars… I'd pay the extra $60 to purchase one there just so I would not have to fux with it.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like 7' is getting into the import/export business. Won't the plug and possibly other electrical components be different on the AC unit?


----------



## putty

7, I travel with a large cooler all the time. No need to pack it in a box…it is a box. I put a bungee cord over the lid so it doesn't flop around and TSA can get in to steal stuff.


----------



## terryR

Might be easier to ship A/C to Brazil if packed in 200 kilos of cocaine?


----------



## chrisstef

Im more than open to a caressing Tony. Especially after the drive by cornholing I just took from Prefontaine, I mean the norm-ite, I mean the jeep crawler. Fuggin pick a hobby all ready will ya.

I cant imagine a cooler's gonna be real difficult to take with ya 7. If you can keep it as your second checked item you're stylin. Even better you can strap your suitcase to it and roll that puppy right outta the airport.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah freight to BR is no good, especially if you're sending an odd shaped or bulbous package (Hog).... They have this weird calculation based on multiplying the dimensions of the box… I'm sure it would be 3 or 4 hundy to send that thing via USPS or UPS.

Yeah Shane but you can just get an adapter, we have a few of em.

Good to know putty… Yeah the only thing is I don't want is for it to get all banged up in transit (since it's a gift), maybe I could just put some shrink wrap on it or something…

Lol, no Terry the cocaina will be for the trip back home!


----------



## AnthonyReed

TSA will want in it though, no? They'll cut the wrap and let it flop around to its own demise…

You just insured an orifice inspection on the return trip with that reply to Terry 7.


----------



## 7Footer

Right, that's why I feel like I need to build a box for it, TSA is gonna look at whatever the hell i pack it in and they are definitely going to want to take a peek inside….

Hahahahah @ an orifice inspection.


----------



## 489tad

Hey I never showed you guys the trade show display I made. The tree is 8' x 8' and made up of six pieces that lock together. Making the tree was easy. Steam bending the rings was an experience. Learned a lot. 
Projects up on deck. Key rack for a co worker. Bathroom cabinets door and drawers. Pine hutch, Morris chair and walnut lounge chairs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is very cool Dan!! I'd like to see the other projects as you do them too if you have the time to snap a few pics for us.


----------



## terryR

doods, everytime I get near an airport they salivate just thinking of my orificies! Hate it. Hate being touched by thugs in guns and armor.

But it's all good 'cause I know I don't belong with the jet-set crowd.

I belong with you guys…oh ish…what am I thinking?


----------



## AnthonyReed

We may have to organize an intervention to get Terry off the farm….


----------



## chrisstef

We'll touch ya all the same Terry.


----------



## woodcox

Pack a lot of deet 7'. Mosquitos down there ain't playin!


----------



## duckmilk

> We may have to organize an intervention to get Terry off the farm….
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Bob's tryong to get him off the farm, but Terry is looking in the wrong state


----------



## Tim457

> Pack a lot of deet 7 . Mosquitos down there ain t playin!
> 
> - woodcox


Yup no babymakin while you're down there. They outlawed it.

I'm with Putty, shouldn't be too big a deal. Wrap in shrink wrap around the sides then the lid and even make a cardboard box for it if you really want to double up the protection from scuffs.


----------



## jmartel

> I m with Putty, shouldn t be too big a deal. Wrap in shrink wrap around the sides then the lid and even make a cardboard box for it if you really want to double up the protection from scuffs.
> 
> - Tim


Still talking about babymaking here? Because apparently I'm doing it wrong, then.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Umm…..


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, yeah jmart, you have no clue dood!

I'm packin' deet, you better believe it, I've even got some 100%, ******************** so bad you can only apply to clothes. U guys got me stressing, skeeters love my fair skin. Lol @ no babymaking, reminds me of the best meme of all time


----------



## AnthonyReed

HA! He wants to pull her teeth.


----------



## TheFridge

Haha


----------



## chrisstef

Love it ^^


----------



## lysdexic

> Projects up on deck. Key rack for a co worker. Bathroom cabinets door and drawers. Pine hutch, Morris chair and walnut lounge chairs.
> 
> - 489tad


I'd be proud get that much woodworking done before I die.


----------



## duckmilk

Finally got all the wiring done, wall outlets about every 4 - 6 feet.










Even figured out the 3 way switches for ceiling outlets that I will plug lights into.










Found these 4' led lights at Lowes for about $35 each. Picked up six of them and plugged one in just to see how it works, 4000k for the color and 4000 lumens. Each one has a pull chain so I can turn on the ones I need. I think I'll have enough light in there.


----------



## putty

Coming along nicely Duck!


----------



## chrisstef

Do work Duck. Hell yea.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Duck.


----------



## widdle

Looking good duck….

Stef, Im with lys, the second one ill be even better…Ill get back to you with a saw count and walnut will be fine..Thanks…

where's Red (slacker )


----------



## jmartel

Sign is all finished up. Heading out into the mail tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

That quilted is sick jmart.

You got it widds. Just let me know how many slots ya need.


----------



## racerglen

My, my, lots of top shelf work coming down ! Jfinished love the Snortin' Norton, that is one sign worthy of hanging at the cycle shop !

Duck, your shop in a shop is going to be a great place for working ..


----------



## lysdexic

Jmart - that's amazing


----------



## Airframer

Well, it looks like we got the house. Pending anything catastrophic happening between now and closing we should get the keys on the 25th of Feb and then the fun begins lol.

Time to go shopping for cots to set up in the shop


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea AF! I wont go as far as congratulations until the keys are in hand but keep pluggin away you touchhole!


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats Eric, that shop will be wonderful.


----------



## Airframer

Gotta say I am pretty excited and terrified at the same time. This will be the first house I have lived in since I was 11 that wasn't rented so that is going to be strange at first. We have a lot of work to do in the house it's self moving some walls and getting the rooms big enough to actually fit a bed in for my boy but that is all part of the fun and with the money we will be saving each month (nearly $450) on the house payment vs current rent I can live with some construction for a bit…. or just sleep in the Shop lol.


----------



## terryR

Best of luck, Eric! 
Hope it's yours.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So beautiful JCripple!

Right on Eric!


----------



## TheFridge

Congrats bud


----------



## ToddJB

beauty, jmart.

AF, first hurdle down. Haven't had inspections yet?


----------



## jmartel

Fuxing hospital coded the ER visit wrong and insurance didn't cover it because of such. Also charged more for the ER visit than for my surgery. Touch holes. At least the insurance company lady I talked to was nice and is going to correct it.


----------



## Airframer

Not yet but the sale is As Is since the home is a Mobile built in 1969 so we actually couldn't finance the house it's self just the land and shop. So the inspection is just to give us the information of what needs to be addressed first but won't affect the sale at this point. We are literally buying a shop and land with a free house thrown in.


----------



## jmartel

Just sleep in the shop if there's any problems like you said. Problem solved.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice jmart. I hate dealing with that kind of stuff. Part of the insurance plan I have requires mandatory things every so often or you end up paying like an addition $100 a month. Some genius in the blood lab did the same thing with a cholesterol check of mine. Literally took 2 months to clear up. They missed one number on my insurance group number.


----------



## bandit571

Pastrami & provo on wheat for lunch today…..not too bad a start for the day….


----------



## Pezking7p

Looking great jmart.

Congrats AF! Can you do frame work inside a mobile home? How do you attach to the roof and floors? Should be fun, though, in any case.

Three posts from the doctor in 24 hrs. I feel blessed.

PSA:
Every work has one. We all know about it. But when one person disregards the unspoken rules they ruin a good thing for everyone else.

Please, don't piss on the crapper toilet. We sit there.


----------



## duckmilk

Sign looks stunning Jmart. Hope the hospital gets things fixed for ya.

Congrats on the property AF.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Please, don't piss on the crapper toilet…." - Fuggin' savages.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, I forgot. Nice work on the shop Duck, that place is going to well lit with six of those fixture in it. Thank you for all the pictures.


----------



## Airframer

Pez - From what I understand you can take down all the interior walls and not affect the roof at all and fram it out like any other stick built house. This one has already had a lot of modifications done to it and an addon added to the back yard side which is stick built and tied into the roof line. The whole thing is on a slab foundation and our plan is to work the new(er) addition into bedrooms and open up the older part. Then in 5-10 years maybe just put a new home on that spot and Stef erm I mean Demo the old one.


----------



## chrisstef

Bet it was this guy Pez. Bunch of savages in this town.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm not even supposed to BE here today. I loved that movie.

AF, thanks for the info. My grandma lived in a double wide for a long time and I remember thinking the frames must be different because walls didn't look quite right. Wish you were close enough I could help. I love that stuff.


----------



## Airframer

Make a vacation of it and come on up! There is a 3rd "Bedroom" off by its self you can crash in lol.


----------



## Airframer

I forgot to mention we are half a mile down the street from this which has access included in the purchase (HOA stuff)


----------



## ToddJB

That's rad. Things must be a bit different up there. HOAs here are reserved for the new/fancy neighborhoods. Mine does not apply, which I like.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## Airframer

Most of it just goes to the community well water bill so it's not really an HOA as it is a water bill with some perks. In town right now we pay around $160 for w/s/g and at the new place it will be $48 for water and about $20 for trash pickup.


----------



## woodcox

Congrats Eric!


----------



## 7Footer

Norton sign is the schit, Jmart.

Sweet work Duck. Shop is comin together!

Awesome news AF!

This is so awesome, if you turn the quality to 1080p or 4k its even better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah AF, very cool.

Yo 7, safe travels tomorrow. I can't find where I saved your shaving product recommendations, please refresh my memory


----------



## 7Footer

Scrote shaving products or face shaving? 
Shave butter
Miracle repair serum
Magnanimous Post shave
^Game changers!

Thanks man, yeah I'm excited, I just have about 400 things to do tonight, including play bball for our league! Just gonna get drunk when I get to chicago to ease the pain of flying.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Face and dome. Thanks!

That vid is cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have to sign up for monthly disposable razors to purchase the other items…. what a jip!


----------



## chrisstef

Id like to try the shave butter. Ive been using the shave soap that came with the DE razor kit. Its pretty all right. Smells like the barber shop. Do you guys use one of them badger brushes? I swear I can still smell animal on the one I got. Every now and then ill catch a nose full and get a little weirded out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do use the badger but it is a cheap one; I don't get the whiff of wild. You can smell it even over the soap scent? Wow.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, no i don't use those things…. Stef got one that smells extra gamey? hahahaha

Really? You have to sign up for the cartridges too? thats weak!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea but only when its right under my shnoz will I get that gamey scent. Its only for a hot second but its there. Id also like to report that ive grown partial to the Astra platinum blades. The 7 AMer's tugged like 7 in an airport bathroom. Toe tapper.

I'm fighting a case of the week long crankies. Need to snap out of it. I think I need a full on shop day. Or drinks with the boys.


----------



## jmartel

Maybe yours was made with the hair from the back end of the animal. No smell on mine. And no smell on the ox hair brush I picked up for shellac, either.


----------



## 7Footer

Gross, lol….. Stef got one that was from a big ole matt of hair on the ass of a camel…. Toe Tapper, hahaha.

A night out with the home-boys or a night in the shop with a some sticky always does the trick for me Stef!


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Feather brand (color of package is only determinate of quantity. Yellow 20 / Black Red 5) blades on Amazon are spectacular in my opinion Stef.

Social is preferable to solitary to get me out of my head, for what that is worth Stef.

7 is a toe-tapping tuggist.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, and change your blades often; they are cheap and it makes a world of difference. Get out of the mindset of milking them for as long as possible as you tend to do with cartridges.

And shake (not wipe) the razor dry after use.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Yea but only when its right under my shnoz will I get that gamey scent.
> - chrisstef


Maybe you need two brushes. Facial and "Other".


----------



## chrisstef

Ha, Pez. I was gonna say maybe my old lady ran out of shaving cream but I held back. She could be lurking.

Ill look into those blades T. Ive been swapping out once a week, so about every 3rd shave. Ive got gobs of blades. Wifey grabbed the variety pack. So shake not wipe … gotcha. Ive been just laying it down on a towel for 5 then putting it back in its stand.

I think its the kid that been getting to me lately. He's been a bit under the weather and kinda nasty lately. I'm not really into coming home to hearing him whine for 2 hours and then throw a fit when its time for lights out every night. I can deal with the work stresses but when it compounds at home it makes for a hell of a long day. 6am - 8pm is a long time to put up with the BS. Ill shake it off and so will he. I think suds & sticky with the boys is the ticket.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Towel rest prior to stand is good etiquette too. Once a week is great for the swap.

Date night shave is attained by regular shaving, re-lather, then very light stroke shave in the opposite (usually up-stroke) direction of regular shave strokes. Only worth the effort for those that kiss their women (or men in Jake's case).

I can only imagine that'd wear you thin Stef, 14 hours a day of agitation would be unbearable.


----------



## duckmilk

> Gross, lol….. Stef got one that was from a big ole matt of hair on the ass of a camel….- 7Footer


Or the chin of a billy goat

Have a good trip 7 and don't forget your surgical masks so you don't bring back that whatchamacallit virus


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I'm feelin ya. Both kids were sick 2 weeks ago, and the boy got sick again starting 2 days ago. Back to back? The hell is this?

I was not created to deal with whining. Makes me a bad human.


----------



## chrisstef

Dude, that's rough. I feel ya on the whining. I cant take it. Drives me absolutely nuts. Start my day off with some of that and forget it, I'm an a-hole until lunch. Go ahead and mix in some 6:30 am work phone calls and I'm done. This parenting ish is tough.

Spiral stairs at the crib are adios on Friday. Making way for the new mega couch. I might farm out the infill of the hole and installation of a new window.


----------



## ToddJB

No spiral stairs? Really? Man, I love spiral stairs. Such a cool novelty to me. At least replace it with a "fireman" pole.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heh!


----------



## jmartel

Looked at a house with spiral stairs and like a 14' ceiling. The whole stair assembly wobbled as you went up/down. Not exactly something you'd want to live with every day.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know if they were cool and metal they would have had a fighting chance but the 1980's golden oak just aint working out anymore. A new window in their spot is going to bring in a ton of natural light that otherwise gets blocked off from having an enclosed porch.

There might be just enough room around the center pole for a human to "slide" down. Or around.


----------



## JayT

Stef, remove it completely. Most of us do not want to see you pole dancing. Tony and jmart might be exceptions.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn straight JayT!!! Seeing Stef work the pole would be fuggin' stunning.


----------



## chrisstef

I been takin classes JayT. Might surprise ya with my moves.

Mentors


----------



## ShaneA

Bonus points for use of the high heels. Both impressive and frightening at the same time.


----------



## Tim457

> Do you guys use one of them badger brushes? I swear I can still smell animal on the one I got. Every now and then ill catch a nose full and get a little weirded out.
> 
> - chrisstef


The cheap one I got did that too. Eventually it went away and the badger brush works well enough I forgot to mention the smell when we were recommending stuff. Would have been worth it to spend just a bit more to have one that didn't smell.



> I was not created to deal with whining. Makes me a bad human. - ToddJB


Same here. My two are all about the whining too.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I been takin classes JayT. Might surprise ya with my moves.
> 
> Mentors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## duckmilk

> No spiral stairs? Really? Man, I love spiral stairs. Such a cool novelty to me. At least replace it with a "fireman" pole.
> 
> - ToddJB


Some friends of my parents (think as old as OF (and me)) bought a house with a spiral staircase to the bedroom. There was a sign on it proclaiming it the "Sterile Spycase".

Edit" Bill, Stef would be the one thrown against the wall lol.


----------



## lysdexic

>


Why can I not stop watching this?


----------



## ToddJB

I believe it's called "sexual deviance"


----------



## DanKrager

I could not care less about the foreground…it's the back ground I find interesting…

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Everyone's got their kinks. I'm not here to judge.


----------



## TheFridge

The one guy in the crowd Dan?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I believe it s called "sexual deviance"
> 
> - ToddJB


Your eyes aren't following their hips like you're watching a ping-pong game?


----------



## DanKrager

Naw, the second girl from left in white in particular! Guys are of no particular interest.

.

DanK
Edit: Wait. What does all this have to do with the (deteriorated) state of the shop, anyway?


----------



## TheFridge

Finally got my spokeshave to work. Thing is awesome. Wish i would've fettled it a long time ago.


----------



## terryR

Looks clean, Fridge. shaves all around this week!

after judging the above line up in heels, you guys should be well poised to judge my line up of 4 knobs. why do they look so goofy to me? too long?


----------



## TheFridge

Like protruded nipples. The ones you can't help but stare at.


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, maybe if you scale the knob down about 10% it would please your aesthetic better? I think the long shadow from the raking light isn't doing them any favors.

DanK


----------



## racerglen

2 x Dan's assesment..


----------



## AnthonyReed

What does "deviance" mean?

Agreed, they seem too large in scale. I don't think it is the shape. I like looking at Terry's knob work.


----------



## chrisstef

Agree, a tad too tall. Id imagine all ya need is to be able to get one finger behind it and that's enough length. Maybe its that your farm fingers are too bulbous. Try using the pinky.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry, could you flatten them off a bit like this:









Refusing to be kept out of my shop…


----------



## AnthonyReed

The ever indomitable BRK.


----------



## chrisstef

Indomitable. Nice. Had to google.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^It's what giants are.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, kinda like the snowman.

Another nice recommendation the Schwarz. This abranet sandpaper is nice stuff. Works great for the dust nibbies.


----------



## Tugboater78

Spent last 2 days in my 5'9" basement (between joists) working on more plumbing. Tiresome being 6'1", 8+ hrs a day in a half squat will wear a person out, specially with weak back and a fubared knee.

So this part is where it all comes together, water in, water heater directly below, and splits to kitchen, bathroom, outdoor faucets, laundry room etc. 









Cpvc is a pain, but kinda need the rigidity at this part, thinking of investing in pex for rest..

Need more shoptime, so far all ive done in there is cut the plywood in picture for backer board and spacer blocks..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing.
Like.
The.
Snowman.


----------



## jmartel

Doing the final finishing, Red? Good to see you back.

Tug, I gotta say, being only 5'8 is pretty nice when you're onboard working boats. I don't know what kind of headroom your tugs have, but the older fish boats don't have much to work with, usually.


----------



## terryR

Plumbing looks dope, Tug.

Thanks for voting on smaller knobs…

The last Bubba that plumbed our home glued pvc to cpvc under our kitchen sink and left the joint hidden in a walnut floor joist. Didn't leak for years, I bet. But, finally the joist was saturated and began to drip water. glad my power tool only buddy spotted it while working with the foundation! Floor joist had a nasty yellow fungus growing on it. yuck! took a fan and a year to dry out, but all is well now…


----------



## terryR

+1 to Abranet.
expensive up front, but lasts and lasts.
doesn't clog with dust so works faster!
honest.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre a regular turd chaser Tug.

I looove that abranet stuff. Just scooped up 2 boxes myself for the finishing of the till. I also decided that its going to get a 1/4" maple plywood back and ill glue on (or brad nail) the toe blocks to catch the saw plates. Hoping this weekend will offer some sanding and finishing time.

Bought one of them HF flush cut saws. Should knocked the set off it before attacking my project. Gouging fugger.

Crankies have dissipated a bit. I think little buddy's coming around from his cold.

Back to work. Needs me a new job or 5. We're hittin the bricks in quick fashion.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't think I mind the size. I think just flattened the front out and taking some of the back off. Maybe even throw a brass washer behind it to to give it a touch of bling that breaks up the wood on wood.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Also busted this bugger out today. Terry and I had talked about this sprayer in the past. It's about as entry level as Earlex makes, but worth a try. 









So far, it seems to be everything I needed to spray poly. Diggin it.

Spraying in the garage. Moving pieces into the basement to dry. Kind of a pain, but it'll gitter done.


----------



## ToddJB

How you moving the wet pieces without smudging the hell out of it with your ogre mitts?


----------



## ShaneA

The gingeraffe apparently has his ways Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Huge lol @ gingeraffe. Hahahahah.

I thought you were spraying shellac there for a second Red. I almost got excited.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heh, with poly you want to make the surfaces as flat as possible (runs). So, for chairs I spray them laying on their back, then on their front the next day. To move them, I lift on the bottom. Won't be able to do this for a final coat, of course.


----------



## chrisstef

Poly haze all in my eyes
Don't know if its day or night
You got me sprayin, sprayin that kind
Is it Thursday, or the end of time …


----------



## Mosquito

Red, do you have a set up for spraying in, or do you just let the overspray land where it may?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your lyrical agility always surprises and impresses me. Sorry.


----------



## ToddJB

I need to move to big stuff around (and in to - hint hint) the shop tonight. Any of you guys wanna come over around 8pm MST tonight to help?


----------



## chrisstef

Quick synapse then its gone. I gotta grab hold while I can.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If I lived close enough I'd help you lift stuffs!

Todd how often do you harvest dancers from your family "orphanage/shelter"?

Is it possible that one's presence near the fairer sex could incite estrus in irregular patterns or would that more likely be a psychosomatic reaction?

Do the colors gray and brown match?


----------



## chrisstef

I think its the pheromones T.

Gray and brown do not match in my book. Unless were talking socks and shoes. Even then id go argyle. Brown's tough.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Quick synapse then its gone. I gotta grab hold while I can." - It sounds as though you are attempting to discount your method; the results abide.


----------



## ToddJB

We've harvested zero. But they're growing like crazy. They're up to like 50 kids now. This year they just started to take in boys as well. They've also started to take in Elderly widows - who in turn help with all the kids. It's becoming a full on compound. Pretty cool to watch it grow. The first group of girls will be graduating from college this year.


----------



## jmartel

Just make sure they don't start buying Kool Aid in bulk.


----------



## Tim457

> ...my line up of 4 knobs. why do they look so goofy to me? too long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


I think they look goofy just because of the drawer they are set on top of. When you set knobs that stick out more on top of ones that are flatter, it looks goofy. So if that's where they are staying then fix them to look more alike, if not then adjust to the location they will go to.

Women's cycles do actually tend to match up to other women they live with, is that what you were referring to Tony or asking if that happens to a dude around women?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, do you have a set up for spraying in, or do you just let the overspray land where it may?
> 
> - Mosquito


Little overspray never hurt a woodshop Mos Nah, hvlp don't don't overspray terribly. (Those canister style that hook up to your air compressor are awful). Most of the spray falls on my outfeed/finish table and tablesaw. I've had poly overspray on my TS for years. Helps keep the rust off, heh.

I used to do this in my old shop too. Never noticed overspray on my hand tools or anything. When you move the piece inside, you can open the garage door and let it air out afterwards.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Doing the final finishing, Red? Good to see you back.
> 
> - jmartel


I'm always around. I read most ya'lls nonsense. Just busier than I used to be….but it's good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Stef. No brown/gray, noted.

That is so cool Todd.

Tim thanks. I am aware of the syncing they can experience with one another. My curiosity was more whether the plausibility exists that a guy could have the ********************-luck of inducing the reaction through his pheromones or that ilk (as Stef suggested), or if it may be more of a psychosomatic reaction caused by other stressors presented by him.

I just received a bonsai tree at my office (via USPS), anonymously. Ummm.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

^ needs work, ya think?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's just out of the box it shipped in. Wisteria.


----------



## Tugboater78

Package showed up today..









1/2, 3/4, 1, 1 1/4(package), 1 1/2 (flea market $7)









750s. Most need doctoring still, after house repairs get done..
Edit: forgot to mention all handles cept the 1.5 were made by fridge, mahogony with leather washers


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, white or blue?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Purple? It says wisteria floribunda.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, I misspoke. Purple is correct. Floribunda is the better behaved wisteria.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Is it possible that one s presence near the fairer sex could incite estrus in irregular patterns or would that more likely be a psychosomatic reaction?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I know that women's cycles will line up if they are around each other all the time. I know that men can respond physically (eg, sympathetic pregnancy) to hormonal changes in women they live with. Would it be so strange that women's hormones would respond to your presence? Stranger things have happened.

It's also possible that your presence causes them to change the way that they take their birth control…for better or for worse, who's to say?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Can floribunda be either purple or white or is it solely purple?

Thanks Pez. The birth control angle is an interesting thought but not a factor in the case study.


----------



## shampeon

I'll go down swinging for brown and grey. I like the combo a lot.


----------



## lysdexic

Is this the goal T?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Gray suit with brown shoes/belt can pop off really nicely, but I don't know if the combo would be the first one to come to mind in more casual dress…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the vision Scotty. Hope I am able to do this one justice.

Oh really Ian? Thanks for the imput.  
Hmmm, now I am back to square one.


----------



## TheFridge

I spent 60$ on a bonsai tree once. It died rather quickly. The only plants I got along with in my 20s were skunky, dried and smokable.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Is this the goal T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


^ That looks *just like Tony's new tree!*


----------



## jmartel

Tony, that's a nice stick.

Now you got me looking at bonsai trees. I like this one a lot. It'd be cool to have one, but you know, the JDHD would kick in after about a week and it'd probably die.


----------



## ToddJB

Found out that I have a Master of the Pen that lives just a couple blocks from me. Kinda cool. Only 12 in the world, and he's the youngest by 3 decades.




  






You can click on the pic to make it big.

Here's his website:

http://www.jakeweidmann.com/collections/drawing/products/craftsmanship


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the insight Bill.

Maybe one day Smitty, if the research sticks.


----------



## TheFridge

That dude is awesome Todd.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, the white one is less common.


----------



## shampeon

Tony: My favorite scarf. Picture makes the grey look more blue than in real life.









One my favorite shirts:









Katie's (very pawable) sweater:









Our ceramic tile:


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is an amazing display Todd. Thanks, I knew nothing of "master of the pen".

Thank you Kev.

Spectacular Ian. Sold. That tile is particularly astounding. Thank you man!


----------



## Pezking7p

"Very pawable". I think you could use that to sell some sweaters!

I love bonsai trees. Like everything Japanese, it's an art form, and a very cool one at that. I tried to get into them but it's very involved.


----------



## chrisstef

See I told ya Tony. Go ahead and wear gray and brown together and youll turn into a hipster. Youll be trading in your running sneakers for some chuck taylors.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty does the bonsai no?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Pez!

Hip or not, the aesthetic is apparent. Stop the hate Stef. My footwear runs from Vans to Mephisto, Chuck's are too flat for me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I believe he does, yes.


----------



## shampeon

Buddy, they won't even let ME ******************** the hipsters.


----------



## DanKrager

That master of pen is AWESOME. I ran across the site a while back and it is SO impressive. I hope he continues to do well.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Me too. If we ever become neighborly friends I won't let him touch any of my non-sawstop technology tools. Ha.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks for the save travels wishes gents….

Pez if you can get to Chicago in 3 hours I go still have room for 1 more bag! Lol. Fugg this airport and their $8 beers, feel like I'm at a baseball game or something.

Lol @ dank perving on the jailbait in byo's fave gif.

Red you need a streaming shop cam so we can all creep on you while you are getting down in the shop. Gingeraffe, lawl!

Ian, you really do love grey and brown! Damn! That tile is sick tho

Edit: Terry I agree with whoever said the funky color of those other drawers below are what's throwing things off. .. maybe the knobs could be a little more streamlined but I bet it you remove the two drawers below and the one big one below that and re take the pic it won't lol nearly as funky…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! @ beer gouging. Sorry 7, hang tough bud.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm gonna get like fully hammered in hopes that I can sleep a little… I'm so excited, I got a exit row window seat on a 777… about the only place I can fit on a plane… flying for me is miserable 99% of the time simply because I'm too big for aircraft…

I juse hope it's not the exit row right next to the bathroom.. last time we flew home from Mexico they gave us exit row seats, literally about 3 feet from the lavatory… it was rancid with all the people expelling the filth of cancun… give and take it guess !


----------



## Tugboater78

Terry?..


----------



## chrisstef

So how many cans of john deere green body paint did you buy tug?


----------



## TheFridge

Hahahaha

Edit: I just need a dallop of Deere green about an inch in diameter.


----------



## 7Footer

Lolol. Solid fridge. Well done.

That is a lot of damn tractors.

Pez- wtf is this? Is this a Portuguese roll? I just shoved it down my gullet. I got it at some,s-hole called Zoot!








`this is,what I want to learn to make!


----------



## Pezking7p

Wtf how are you in Brazil already? Hammered too, I see. Not sure what that thing is but I can see it's basically a sub roll like jimmy johns sells, but it looks softer.


----------



## TheFridge

I bet the master gives wicked awesome HJs.


----------



## lysdexic

So what is the problem?


----------



## DanKrager

That's exactly my tractor! Never had wheel weights like that though…
DanK


----------



## lysdexic

What's interesting s that heterosexual humor is not nearly effective on this thread. Hmmm….


----------



## WillliamMSP

I find it unreasonable that you expect witty repartee given the distraction you've provided.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> That s exactly my tractor! Never had wheel weights like that though…
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


What tractor? Wheels?


----------



## CB_Cohick

> So what is the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


Ridiculous shoes.


----------



## bandit571

Shoes….tractors….wheels…


> ?


 Too much demin???


----------



## theoldfart

Nice hat


----------



## TheFridge

The yellow of the rim and seat really brings out her tan.


----------



## Airframer

Question for the more remotely located folks.. do any of you use a grey water system to divert drain water from going into your septic systems? Anyone have suggestions on designs or the simplest method of doing that? I am trying to plan out some up front projects on the new place and this is one of them.


----------



## JayT

> What tractor? Wheels?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I agree on what tractor? But she sure as heck has nice wheels.


----------



## Airframer

> What s interesting s that heterosexual humor is not nearly effective on this thread. Hmmm….
> 
> - lysdexic


I don't find safety issues humorous. That farmer is showing a complete lack of safety awareness with a complete disregard for proper PPE or protective clothing. Even their hair is un restrained and posses a snag hazard.

Or maybe you just don't know what heterosexual humor is and should stick with what comes more naturally to you. You don't have to pretend among friends.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good to see ya back around Eric. I know nothing about your poo water.

State of the shop: sand, heat, repeat.


----------



## Mosquito

> Question for the more remotely located folks.. do any of you use a grey water system to divert drain water from going into your septic systems? Anyone have suggestions on designs or the simplest method of doing that? I am trying to plan out some up front projects on the new place and this is one of them.
> 
> - Airframer


Not remote, but I thought Tony at one point mentioned he had a set up for using grey water for watering grass


----------



## terryR

No tractor love from me, ours' is too small to even pull my F-250 outta the mud.

However, the above model has implements I could completely trash! nom, nom, nom,


----------



## AnthonyReed

So will you teach 7 to make it Pez? Quit teasing him.

Nice ass Byo. You've grown your hair out too.

My grey water use was solely wash water and was simply diversion achieved with two valves. The city fined me and had me remove the vales *two* months prior to making it legal again as it had been years prior. No, I'm not bitter.


----------



## Airframer

It would have to be incognito here as well but the house is in a rural area in the county (not city) and will be mostly be our shower water and washing machine water. I was thinking a 50gal plastic water cell buried with an out flow snaked out through the yard. Dunno, but the wifey want to know she can shower and wash cloths at the same time without flooding the septic… valid concerns with green grass to boot.


----------



## chrisstef

Are you looking to just reuse the water AF? Typically your septic should leech out water and retain only solids so you shouldn't "overflow" it unless its an old school cistern.

My wife worked a lot with septic systems when she was with the health dept. I could ask her a bunch of questions if you need me to. She's pretty hip to a lot of the water regs especially when the property has a well on it. She's waaay smarter than I am.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't think you telling us that it's only shower water is reassuring - as you are the one that introduced us to the waffle stomp.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Question for the more remotely located folks.. do any of you use a grey water system to divert drain water from going into your septic systems? Anyone have suggestions on designs or the simplest method of doing that? I am trying to plan out some up front projects on the new place and this is one of them.
> 
> - Airframer


I can look tonight. I think mine goes into the septic tank, but thinking about it, wouldn't that fill up your septic tank awful fast?

TGIF. Not having the best week. Feel like Stef, I'm getting it at work and at home.


----------



## jmartel

Is there really a concern about having green grass here in the PNW? I don't think I've seen a dead lawn in the Seattle area at all since I've been here. And I know people don't water their grass constantly.


----------



## Airframer

Not really Jsmart. Except in the summer when everything browns up here but the grass isn't really the result just a side thought.

I may not know enough about septic systems but we were told that the size of ours (2 br) would not handle 2 sources draining into it at once so we would need to shower in morning and wash at night or vise verse to allow it time to drain in between. So diverting one or both of those water sources into a grey water collection system would essentially double our septic capacity was my thinking. Am I over thinking this?


----------



## TheFridge

What? Blue waffle stomp?


----------



## Airframer

UnJammy..


----------



## chrisstef

That seems crazy to me Eric. Those systems are engineered based upon bedrooms and bathrooms. Id be willing to bet that you could pull the plans from the town health dept so you can see what youre working with. At max youre dumping 2.5 gal per minute from the shower. The washing machine will dump intermittently and its minimal amounts of water, maybe it uses 40 gallons over a full cycle. I guess if you had a 2" line or something feeding into the septic it could back up but waste lines are usually 4".

Once the water levels reach the baffles of the tank it should eject into the leech fields through perforated pipe and solids drop to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Airframer

Maybe we could try a worst case senerio with water sources when we move in to see how the system reacts then go from there. I know nothing of septic systems so I was working on what we were told. I should have known you would be a poo expert Stef


----------



## ShaneA

I am not sure what type of washing machine you are using or plan to use, but the HE ones only use about 13-16 gallons per cycle…if you are really that restricted, they use significantly less than the old school standard machines in the 40 range Stef mentioned.


----------



## chrisstef

Id do that Eric. Even a 2" line should be able to handle 100 gpm dependent upon pressure that builds up in the line and how far it has to run. It could very well be that the line is plugged up with something or the pitch isn't great enough causing backup. A quick roto-rooter would clear up a plugged line. Pitch issue would be different.

When you spew as much BS as I do you bet your a$$ I'm an expert. I dunno why but septic systems are interesting to me.


----------



## chrisstef

unclog with elvis


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^True story. Our washer went out two months ago. Replaced with HE model. Our water bill dropped $30 a month.

I miss the ol' well and septic. City services can be a rippoff.

Eric, several of my friend have put in their own laterals. Rent a little backhoe, have the rock delivered. It's a decent project, but doable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those chairs are the cat's meow Red.

I figured you got it at home Pez.

The size of the leech line (how many feet) and the absorption rate of the soil (perk test) will determine how much water / and at what rate the septic system is able to displace a Demo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

An old system, if it was not installed properly, is susceptible to the leech field silting in which can drastically reduce the dispersion rate as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony loves the hose on the honey wagon.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> When you spew as much BS as I do you bet your a$$ I m an expert. I dunno why but septic systems are interesting to me.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm having trouble finding a live, free link (ie it wasn't on the first page of the search results), but you'd probably be interested in the "Clean" episode of the PBS mini-series "How We Got to Now." It's an interesting look at connected innovations and how clean water and waste management is one of the unheralded heroes of modern life.


----------



## Pezking7p

Did not expect to learn so much about septic systems today.

Tony, I guess at this point I'll take it where I can get it.

7' I will gladly help you make the bread, all you have to do is ask.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I ended up with an extra LN tapered DT saw if any of you turds want it. $90 shipped.


----------



## ToddJB

Eric, before you have a roto guy come in, have it scoped. It could be just a log jam (heh) or roots but it also could be separated pipes. If they're separated (which is super common) you don't want to roto it and make it worse.


----------



## chrisstef

Truth ^

Adios spiral


----------



## ToddJB

Pull the couch over and let the boy get in one good jump before you patch that hole. At the very least let him throw some ninja turtles down.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef, would the hose to which you refer have considerable girth?


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed Tony. Probably 6"er.

Now that's a killer idea Todd. I'm gonna line it up for the boy tonight. See what that little punk is made of. "Jump, ya kitty"

The hole is staying for a little bit I'm just going to temp in some fall protection. Most likely going to farm that out along with the install of a new window in that corner.


----------



## DanKrager

I had a recent hard lesson in septic systems. It was showing signs of slow, so I roto-rooted as far as I good thinking tree roots were the problem. A few roots came out and it seemed to help. A year or so later it happened again, even after copper sulfate treatment (to keep the roots out). So I dug up the 1500 gal tank. Found a collapsed outlet which the rooter didn't do any favors. Replaced the outlet and several feet of inadequate pipe and had the tank pumped. The pump operator asked if we were treating the tank with anything. In response to a "why?" he said that he had never pumped a tank that was liquid all the way to the bottom and he could actually see the concrete bottom! I told him we treat monthly with RidX and that this was the first pump in 15 years. He said you wasted your money pumping, but thank you. That experience has made me a believer in the little, hungry bacteria. 3 full baths, washer, and dishwasher will full house of company…no problem!
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Free fall opportunity sounds stellar.


----------



## jmartel

I like that writing desk, Stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Latest blog on El Captains Chairs.

http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/2016/01/captains-chairs.html


----------



## Airframer

Thanks for the poop tank info guys. As far as the inspection records show the system has just been pumped and serviced and a couple worn out valves replaced so it should be working fine. It is good to hear we may not have an issue with capacity. I have heard the praises of RidX and we will be using it. Good to hear.. I am not a huge fan of digging pits anyway lol.


----------



## chrisstef

That is interesting on the RidX. Ive never used any myself, and I don't know if its true, but my wife had always told me that using RidX and stuff like that isn't very good for your septic system because it alters the microorganisms inside your tank that are supposed to be eating the poo. However, no pumping for 15 years is proof that its doing something right. For the sake of no argument with my wife, ill pay a guy every 3 years to suck out the old crapper tank.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Our old turd toter used to give us some bacteria packets to drop down the toilet every so often. Seemed to help.


----------



## Airframer

Or you could Cosby the tank when she isn't looking and when you have it pumped next time you can spell out the i told you so with written proof from the poop pumper. (Loving this conversation btw lol)


----------



## ToddJB

You're wife seems to know her sh*t


----------



## chrisstef

Why would I want to drug and diddle the tank AF?


----------



## JayT

There should be plenty of bacteria in a good septic system to take care of itself. Where problems occur is when people start sending all kinds of different chemicals down the drain (cleaning chemicals, drain opener, etc.) Those chemicals kill off the bacteria, so the system needs a jump start with a new batch of bacteria from an outside source.

The better way is to just not send those chemicals down the drain in the first place and let nature work.


----------



## 7Footer

lolol, no Pez I was in chicago at the airport when I posted that pic of the sando… Just got to Brazil today, I haven't been to a bakery here yet, will report back when I do…. I gotta say though, jimmy johns is garbage, their bread is ******************** and their sandos are hella weak, that bread I had was totally different from jj's..

I think there is a woodworking store here in Santos, gonna make the wifey take me there, there will be pics!

Man I got a full nights sleep on that plane, it was fantastic. I missed the meal and everything, lol. Woke up and there was only 2.5 hours left on the flight, epic sleep.

Dem chairs dough.


----------



## jmartel

Went to the lumber dealer, found some Beech that was 16.5" wide. Yeah buddy. Guy there said he's never seen Beech that wide before. I'm pretty sure that I can make 1 board tops out of that. Might be like 1" short, which I can just add on to the back side. The grain on the sides of the board is nice and straight, so you won't ever see the seam.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How long is that flight 7? 11 hours? Man I hate the long international flights, happy that they are quickly forgotten once I set foot off the plane. Glad you got there.

Pictures? Yes please if time allows.


----------



## ToddJB

7, you are a Master. Sleeping through practically a whole int'l flight? That's awesome. I can't sleep on planes or in cars - I hate it.

Jmart, that's awesome. You bought some that big ol beech?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm the same Todd; not a wink.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah it was a little over 11 hours. .. sleeping that much was a 1st for me, im usually the same, not a wink for me either.. but I had 6 big ipa's and a shot of fireball to helol a brutha out. I need to just start doing to what the wife does, she takes Xanax and is out like 5 minutes into the flight.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, that s awesome. You bought some that big ol beech?
> 
> - ToddJB


Sure was a beech lifting it and walking it to the car with my messed up shoulder. Just over 10' long, 16-16.5" wide.

The more I work with it, the more I like beech. Although it's pretty generic and plain looking.


----------



## TheFridge

Jsmart, I see what you did there!

"Sure was a beech!"


----------



## duckmilk

Eric, we have septic here and , in fact, just had it redone last year. Laws are different state to state, but here, they say you can use the washer water for gardening, but the shower and sink water have to go in the septic. I guess that is to prevent unwanted bacteria from going on top of the ground.
Some people pee in the shower….so I've heard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sometimes when the shower and the toilet are in use you'll have to pee in the sink.


----------



## TheFridge

Sometimes you have to wash only the junk and the sound and feel of warm water just gets to you.

Don't judge me.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Sometimes when the shower and the toilet are in use you ll have to pee in the sink.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


No matter how hard I try, I will never party as hard as this guy.


----------



## duckmilk

Most times I just pee outside.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Most times I just pee outside.
> 
> - duckmilk


As God intended, can I get an amen, Brothers!


----------



## theoldfart

Seems like a good thing Duck, just check the wind direction!


----------



## bandit571

And watch out for that cold air thing….


----------



## duckmilk

Here is my son's latest guitar build. His facebook pages says "This one sports obeche for the neck and body". I don't know what that is, anyone?


----------



## duckmilk

> Seems like a good thing Duck, just check the wind direction!
> 
> - theoldfart


Seems to really deter ants also.


----------



## duckmilk

Nevermind,

Triplochiton scleroxylon is a tropical tree of Africa. The timber is known as abachi. It is known in Nigeria as obeche, in Ghana as wawa, in Cameroon as ayous, and in Ivory Coast as samba. The wood is used by guitar makers.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck's extermination services, he's a real pisser!


----------



## duckmilk

LAWL


----------



## duckmilk

My son just emailed me that obeche is sold here as white mahogany.

Todd, re: the Master Penman, here is what my son sent me:
"Yeah, I know of Jake. I sold him some wood last year, as a matter of fact. Really enjoyed watching him fill out the invoice."


----------



## Airframer

> Why would I want to drug and diddle the tank AF?
> 
> - chrisstef


Naw man… just slip it in when she is sleeping. Are you new to this?


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, that's funny. I imagine his signature is really something.


----------



## chrisstef

Spiral staircase demo bonus: 9' of 1" threaded rod. That'll last a while!


----------



## putty

Duck, what does he use the wood for? .. you really need to hook up with him Todd


----------



## TheFridge

I'd be lying if I said I didn't walk 10 extra feet to pee outside in my own little spot of dead grass. My son will drop his pants in the middle of a get together and pee off the steps. I taught him well.


----------



## duckmilk

^Good boy!

Putty, guitars. My son works at a place that sells exotic wood. If Todd wants to meet him, that's no problem, in fact, it would be a pleasure, but the wood they sell is NOT cheap.


----------



## jmartel

Here you are, Todd/Tony. I happened to pass by a commissioned mural on the way back from the lumber dealer today. Stuff like this is all over the city.










Here's some of that wide sum'beech.










Perfect fit. About 1-1.5" of overhang.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't party Chris.

Nice Duck!

Cool bonus Stef.

Thank you JBeech


----------



## TheFridge

My first foray into chairs. Still have to do stretchers and smoothing. Think about taking the dive into old brown or HHG. I hate glue stains and clean up.









Good times


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chair looks good, but the angel in the second pic steals the show!


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks smitty, i think the beard looks good on me as well.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge she is beautiful in spite of the old guy holding her!


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks man


----------



## Pezking7p

Awwwww! So cute and pink.


----------



## Pezking7p

Fridge. I tried some old brown glue. It's nice but still has to be pretty warm to use. And if the wood is cold the glue thickens up pretty quickly once it's applied. I'm going to try the tite bond version next as it's supposed to flow better at cool temps.


----------



## CL810

Great pic Fridge. Thanks for posting, it brought back some sweet memories for me.


----------



## DanKrager

Awww…..

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guy, my kids are able to thaw my my cold dead heart sometimes too


----------



## Tim457

> Thanks guy, my kids are able to thaw my my cold dead heart sometimes too
> 
> - TheFridge


Hah! Cute kid for sure.


----------



## summerfi

Sweeeet babe. Have you started her tool chest yet?


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks, she's a tiny little booger!

I haven't thought about that Bob. I'm kind of ashamed of myself… Guess I'll have to build her a tool chest and a jewelry box to make up for it


----------



## DanKrager

Since this is officially an off topic thread, does anyone understand a European language well enough to translate this accurately? Google doesn't speak beer, i guess.

"Rede wenig rede wahr Was du zehreft zahle baar" 
possibly 
"Rede wenig rede wahr 
Was du zehreit zahle baar"










DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ocean Beach, Sunset Cliffs.


----------



## Pezking7p

It means something like:

"Say little, say the truth.
What you live on, pay in cash"


----------



## bandit571

Fridge: Good to see the very cute little one has made it home!

I'm stuck here at the house this weekend….The Woodworking Show is just 75 miles down the road from here, and we had to have the GrandBRATS here at the same time. May go out and take my frustrations out on a local Junk shop later….

Bright and sunny outside today, and colder than a….., Windier than a Candidate for Office, too. Not a single patch of snow to be found out there! If this is the worst of winter around here…I'll take it!


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks, Pez! Pretty wise for a beer mug!
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Cute kid, fridge. I haven't used a liquid hide glue yet, but the best part about using HHG is that you can take the clamps off pretty soon, like an hour or so after. And, you can just peel the glue squeezeout off then while it's still pliable. Then, the glue peels go right back into the pot to be used again.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks bandit & J, all I know is she doesn't her looks from me. Or else she'd have a beard.

Not having to worry about tb3 squeeze out alone would make HHG worth it for me. That, and it's ability to suck joints in tight. And reversibility/repairablility.


----------



## chrisstef

If it werent for tb2 id have no reason for all my planes with chipped irons im too lazy to grind out.


----------



## widdle

Cute little one fridge, she's got a little popeye smirk going on in that pic. 
what's happening at sunset cliff's tony, looks pumping…


----------



## bandit571

Traded off a few planes I wasn't ever going to use…..for a single plane









I'll see about cleaning this old Stanley No. 7c later…no rush.









There was a ton of old rusty tools at the place…...this one called out to me….

Straight up trade, no money involved..


----------



## Pezking7p

Buddy brought me over an 11 lb butt because it was $0.99/lb. cubed it up and going to make sausage tomorrow. Sage and ginger breakfast sausage. And some that's made to taste like a French meat pie with cloves and nutmeg.

Also have more bread going. Anadama.

Enough meat. Even for Stef.


----------



## jmartel

Back to work, fools.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ now that's a plane…


----------



## TheFridge

Heft and hubris. In action.

I got a 24" woody. 2-3/4" iron is too much for me. Wish I was a real man..


----------



## jmartel

Probably should have used my #6 for that, but the #8 was sharp and the 6 wasn't. Did a sharpening session tonight to get about half my blades back to where they should be. Ready for dado/dovetail work tomorrow.

Another photo of how it will all look together.










Lower shelf will be dovetailed in. Single board, just like the top.


----------



## ToddJB

'member me saying I needed to move some stuff around the other day?

Well got a couple things for free on Tuesday.










And










And today I picked up about 50 bdft of 6/4 walnut from Walden. Brother hooked me up.










If you want to read the full free tools story go here, as I'm not the only bum that benifited.


----------



## jmartel

Shoot. Free? You scored big time.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd….

Words

Can't express

My jealousy.

Good for you. Free sweet tools rock.

And speaking of 6/4 walnut. I'm looking for some dark crotch-y figured kinda stuff. Like a board foot or 2 for turning some chisel handles. Having a bitch of a time finding the right size and color combo. Kinda like this. Any leads would helps a bunches.


----------



## ToddJB

Free: http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=168856


----------



## TheFridge

... You just won the tool lottery …


----------



## ToddJB

This stuff I just picked up is lighter.

Oh and JMart to be clear the wood was not free. But it was at Iowa prices.


----------



## jmartel

Hell, I haven't been able to find any walnut period here other than at the lumber dealers. And that ain't Iowa prices. More like $10-11/bdft.


----------



## chrisstef

No 6/4 here fridge. 4/4 and in the purple range.

Todd. Holy hell man. Big free arn. Multiples. Forming like fuggin Voltron. I wanna hug you and caress your magical ginger beard. Youre some kinda rust genie.


----------



## JayT

Todd, YOU SUCK!!

Awesome haul, dude. Great job on getting things organized so that multiple people could benefit.


----------



## DanKrager

^ +10. That is SO suckworthy, Todd. Great gobs of green goo headed your way…

Congratulations!

DanK


----------



## putty

Nice Haul Todd, what is that double head drill press used for?


----------



## ShaneA

Well done Todd. Why was they guy sitting on these tools, and what prompted him to give them away?


----------



## terryR

Damn, todd; wish MY truck had been involved, too! 

Please get that Logan up and running before I get moved and settled…

Fridge, our property is loaded with walnut; last piece I stole from the yard was purple crotchy. Gonna be tough leaving the water and wood behind as we leave!

Stand looks great, JSplitTop.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Boys.

Terry, getting running will just require me to swap out plugs. Getting it to do much more than boreing big holes will be a costly venture. So I'm on the hunt for tooling.

Shane, the PO was a company that bought out another company, apparently a manufacturing biz, and these were the machines they did not want that were left. He was not a chatty guy so I couldn't get much more out of him than that.


----------



## Tim457

Wow Todd, amazing luck and nice work coordinating that haul. That is such a nice lathe. It looks pretty short, but in my mind that's good because it won't take up 12' of shop space. Did you get any regular lathe tooling and a holder with it?


----------



## chrisstef

They opened up a new walking trail around the reservoir here in town. A nice flat 3.7 mile round trip thats gonna be killer in the fall.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim , it did come with some basic stuff, but will need more to really make it functional for anything more than making holes.




























It did come with the original manuals and keys for the doors


----------



## jmartel

******************** now I'm pissed. Some asshole decided to throw a cinder block into the windshield on the new forester this morning.


----------



## chrisstef

Not cool jmart. Bang up the dash too?


----------



## woodcox

Suckage Todd!

Wow jmart! It happened at the house?


----------



## jmartel

Didn't bang up the dash. Car was sitting in our driveway. Also put a small dent in the front pillar that I will need to touch up with paint so it doesn't rust.

Just another reason for us to consider moving earlier than we had planned.



















Can't catch a break lately.


----------



## TheFridge

Wow. If it makes you feel any better, someone put their hitch through the front bumper of my brand new minivan while the baby was being delivered. At least they left a note.


----------



## lateralus819

Who the hell throws a brich at someones car??


----------



## chrisstef

Scorned lesbians be crazy yo ^


----------



## jmartel

Something like that. Anything else gonna go wrong now? I think we got a lot of things covered in the last 2 months.


----------



## Tim457

Dang, Jmart that's really not cool. For a cinder block going into a windshield that did surprisingly little additional damage beyond the window. You really have been through the ringer lately. Hang in there.

Todd I have quite a few extra lathe cutters if you need some. I see only 3 basic ones in that whole pile. In theory I'd like to get a small lathe someday, but the real chances are fairly slim. Let me know what size holders you have, and I'll see what I have extra. I have a variety from less than a 1/4" width shanks to almost 1".


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome, thanks Tim. I'll let you know.

JMart, that sucks buddy. I'm sorry


----------



## putty

Jmart, you are lucky that the cinder block didn't bounce onto your hood.

Todd, What is the benefit of the double headed drill press ?


----------



## ToddJB

That is a production table in a metal shop. It has a trough that goes all the way around it to catch the cutting oil. And it's nice in production to not switch bits.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, is the big head on the left a threading head?
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. If push comes to shove that will finance some lathe stuff


----------



## 489tad

JMart that's terrible.

Todd all you need is to find a mill and a surface grinder and you'll really suck.

Fridge congratulations.

I took a few days off from here, a little disheartened when the what flannel shirt matches my chinos, bunch of friggen Tina's. Then I get to tractor humping and illegal poop hook ups and back on track. Keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll do my best, Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jmart, that totally sucks. Can't imagine the pain the a$$hole should feel, as punishment for doing something like that. Total bahstahd.


----------



## TheFridge

Anyone see the guy in Liverpool do the best back flip ever? Before they took it off Facebook of course.

Edit: I wish somehow a brick if karma went up the guys rear (or girls) (maybe drunken dogs?)


----------



## shampeon

Jmart: are these the crackhead neighbors? Regardless, that is some crazy ass behavior.

John Scott: NHL All Star Game MVP. And all the no-fun nancies come out to cry.


----------



## jmartel

I don't have any crackhead neighbors. There's a few drunk guys further down the alley, but they are generally good guys and I joke around with them a lot. There's just some weird people that walk down the alley sometimes that don't live off of it I think.


----------



## ShaneA

So what is the motive here Jsmashed? Feels like a mystery…


----------



## jmartel

Your guess is as good as mine on the motive. The little block came from a house a couple doors down who is redoing their outdoor area. They had them stacked up outside their fence, and someone grabbed one from the stack and tossed it on our car apparently.

My question is, why didn't my car alarm go off? That's pretty puzzling.


----------



## terryR

Damn, JTrials, you are due some better luck asap!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Adorable little spud Fridge.

Widdle, I was out with Coastkeepers doing a clean up. It was pumping to be sure; 8' - 12'.

Sage and ginger breakfast sausage sounds fantastic Pez. How'd it come out?

That is fuggin' amazing Todd; congrats dude!

Those are some killer views from that trail Stef.

That is total bull********************, sorry man. Why so much trouble lately? Burn some sage JPayingForYourSins.

Dan, appropriate color matching and proper style/fashion is just as important as tractor humping to some of us still out in the trenches. Stop trying to stifle the information flow. Besides, where the hell you been?


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks tony

When you have a lot of stuff and a lone trek through the mud. You work smarter, not like a dumbass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did you just turn a skid-steer into a swamp donkey Fridge?


----------



## chrisstef

I approve of your style Fridge. Do work mini X.

2 nights in a row that little buddy was up crying. Dude's got some fluid in his ear. No infection, so that's good.

Go some lac on the saw till last night. Sand it back and one more coat. Brooklyn T&C stuff was expensive but its a lot cleaner than some other stuff ive used. Dissolved quickly too.

Edit - Huge lol @ swamp donkey!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about Nathan's misery, poor dude and dad.

Pics of lac-ification would be cool.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Mosquito

some may remember some of the…"issues" we had with our landlords.

The incompetence is high with them still…

Got our CRP (Certificate of Rent Paid), for tax reasons… of course just like they do everything, on the last day before it was due.

To start things off they sent it to me, and the e-mail address that craigslist generated when my wife responded to the craigslist ad 2 years ago, despite having used the correct e-mail address for the past 2 years since.

Married couples should be listed as 1 occupant (and it says as much on the form where you enter that), with a check box next to it indicating if that's the case. They listed us as 2 separate. Not that big of a deal, probably, but it is a tax related document, so having it correct would be nice.

Bigger issue, they put my wife's maiden name, even though our lease for 2015 had us as married, and her with my last name.

And they spelled her maiden name wrong to boot.

I e-mailed and let them know the above, and they sent a new one. Still listed as 2 occupants (in the box that specifically says married couples listed as 1), but did check the "married couple" checkbox.

And then spelled Emilie's first name wrong, after spelling it correctly the first time…

Those guys I tell ya…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh damn!


----------



## JayT

Lookin' good, stef. Amazing what can happen once you have a decent workbench, right?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful job Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

It is pretty wild JayT. Just being able to hold the work where you want it and how you want it makes life soo much easier. Now if my workbench would slap me upside the head and make me ship out a package to Bob id be all set. Worst. Shipper. Ever.

Thanks T.


----------



## putty

This is trash at a road construction site 4×4 and 4×6's . I cant get to it… there are a few benches in this pile!


----------



## ToddJB

Putty, is that pylon the only thing standing between you and those posts? I think we have a different definition of "can't".

Stef, solid. I love it. Finishing before finishing, huh? What's the rest of the plan?

Mos, burn them down.


----------



## putty

this side of the barrier is a busy service road


----------



## jmartel

Putty, I'd just find someone there and ask if you can take a load. Probably benefits them as they have to pay for disposal.

Got a guy out replacing the windshield now. Then in to work late and gonna have to stay late the rest of the week to make up for missing out on this morning.


----------



## chrisstef

Finishing before finishing? Cornfused.

To finish it up I'm going to use a sheet of 1/4" maple for the back. I kerfed up a piece of walnut last night for the toe rest and ill pin nail it through the backside of the maple. I initially wanted continuous strips for the saws to land in but that aint gonna work due to the difference in saw lengths. Id have basically an entire back kerfed up lookin like hell. So, I'm going to go with small blocks of kerfed pieces only where I need them. Id be able to add on to it as well if future saws popped up.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah, yeah, that makes more sense.


----------



## terryR

Looks great, Stef.

Mos, your old landlords are born and bred Alabamians, no?

Awesome pile of wood…just need a few orange cones and guys in orange vests. And load it quick!


----------



## ToddJB

That's makes sense, Stef. I was just commenting that you were putting finish on the project before being finished with the project. In my mind the design was going to have the kerfed block(s) attached to the sides., but what you're describing makes sense to me.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh I feel ya. I kinda had a thought that's where ya was headed. But, yea, ill finish the plywood then attach. I don't have much luck applying shellac if the piece isn't flat. Chasing the runs leads me to smudging the finish.

However, it wouldn't be unlike me to put finish on something that isn't complete. I'm a true 90%er.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"... If future saws show up."

Huh? Whaddya mean, 'if'?


----------



## jmartel

Here's a pretty neat video. Guy carving a walking stick with a copperhead on it.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol smitty … you know … if. Like if two 12" eagle medallion, one son, Disstons just happened to jump off a shelf at me I think I could find a home for them. Adios Veritas, hellloooo Disston (and son). Or maybe another Butcher. Or a brass backed moulson bros.


----------



## ToddJB

That's crazy, Jmart. I can't imagine the patience required to do that. Must have taken him a like 3 hours.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I thought so, stef. lawl

Me, too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! @ 3 hours.


----------



## theoldfart

Speaking of saws and things jumping, just sitting here waiting for a package from Montana and another from Ohio. Good thing it's warm!

The wait is killing me ;-)


----------



## summerfi

A little bird tells me the Montana one will be there soon Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

Yup


----------



## darinS

Remember OF, the pony express moves slow out here in the west.


----------



## theoldfart

Even slower here in Western Massachusetts, mostly cuz we're not Bahstan!


----------



## jmartel

$415 later and the car is fixed. Looks like I'm staying way late tonight at work to make up for it. Yay.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhg!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Sage and ginger breakfast sausage sounds fantastic Pez. How d it come out?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Not as eye-popping with flavor as it sounds, but still very delicious. The canadian bacon and maple bacon I made turned out better, imo. The canadian bacon has a lot of lemon flavor, and the maple bacon….some parts of it are like pork candy. It's extremely good.

Tourtiere (french meat pies, seasoned with cinnamon and cloves) sausages coming up this week if I have time. I ordered hog casings, but there is a work situation that requires a lot of attention so I don't know if I'll have free time before the pork goes bad. I may have to buy some more. (It will be cosmic irony if my pork goes yumpy before I have a chance to charcuterize it).

Sucks about your car, Jbrick. I would set up a game camera and see if you catch any little bastards running around at night. Hell, I bought a pet-camera for $99. You can pay a monthly fee and it will save all the video online for you to review. Camera can be viewed from any PC or your phone. Works great for catching cats and hooligans alike.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The cinnamon / clove match sounded deliciously interesting as well. Hope it doesn't spoil on you, fugging work always in the way…


----------



## theoldfart

Luncheon guests just now









Guess hibernations out of the question now!


----------



## Pezking7p

> The cinnamon / clove match sounded deliciously interesting as well. Hope it doesn t spoil on you, fugging work always in the way…
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's work to live, not live to work. But I'm a greedy bastard as well. Trying to get as far ahead as I can before there's young'ns in the mix. Hard to make the time commitment after that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whoa Kev, what is up with them out at this time of year?

Work to live, for sure Pez. Money does have an appeal at times too though, I get it.

Time is the one we can't gather more of.


----------



## theoldfart

Been pretty warm here Tony, way above average and no snow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow. That is a trip.


----------



## theoldfart

Well the post man rang once but no worries.









Mr. Summerfi comes through once again as did Mr Bandit, thank you both.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## summerfi

That's a good looking bench Kevin. ;-)


----------



## john2005

Catching up

Todd sucks. A lot

Bummer Jsmash

Nice haul Kev

My weekend…well photobucket is down so I can't showntell. Maybe later.


----------



## jmartel

At this point it's just comical. I thought I was done with getting medical bills from my accident. Apparently not. This one is the biggest yet, and is 4 figures. Wonder if I'll get hit by a meteor or something on my way home from work today since it would fit in nicely with everything else going on.


----------



## chrisstef

Cant catch a break bro. Sucky things suck.


----------



## jmartel

I reached out to someone I turned down last week who wanted a super simple desk made (iron pipe legs, 30×68" top). Didn't feel like pushing off the bed any more. Yeah, now I'm gonna want that money more. Looks like the bed is on the back burner. Again.


----------



## john2005

This. This is what I did over the weekend. Photobucket, you suck. And not like an "I'm jealous of you like Todd" suck either.


----------



## RPhillips

Sup guys… just dropping in to say hello.


----------



## walden

What's up Rob!

Fridge: The baby is a cutie!

Jmart: Sorry to hear about the car. Someone stripped a Honda that I owned down to the frame once. It sucked.

I just saw on the Lost Art Press blog that the Roubo book has been postponed until the Fall…It has continuously been postponed for three years now. I'm about to give up hope.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hang in there, jmart. Your luck will turn around!


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I know. It happens sometimes. Just sucks when you're going through it. You guys just get to be entertained by my bitching/comically bad life for now. 2 years ago was worse. Wife got laid off right about the time we got a tax bill for over $5k (apparently wife had me as a dependent when I wasn't working, never switched it when I got a job like 2 months later).

Well, the guy accepted the bid I put in on the desk. 6/4 White oak top with black iron pipe base. Should net me $300-350 to put towards the bills. Talked him out of pine at least. Estimate less than 10 hours into the build since it's basically just gluing/flattening a slab 30"x68" and assembling pipe/fittings


----------



## ToddJB

It's a big hat - it's funny.


----------



## TheFridge

So old fart, you must be "more important other guy" Bob was talking about finishing a saw for… I kid I kid. 
And if you don't have a lathe and need some 750 style handles with leather washers, just gimme a shout.


----------



## bandit571

Bought a couple bolts today, and used a bit of Walnut scrap..









Still needs a bit of tune up..it do work, though..









I need to deepen the rebate enough to reach to the mouth opening…









Then this Stanley No. 7c will be ready to work as a Jointer, I think..


----------



## woodcox

Nice john. Pearl flake or some ghost flames me thinks.


----------



## Pezking7p

> It s a big hat - it s funny.
> 
> - ToddJB


Suck it, Trebec.

I should start making serious offers to people who ask me to do work.


----------



## summerfi

> So old fart, you must be "more important other guy" Bob was talking about finishing a saw for… I kid I kid.
> 
> - TheFridge


Nope, that other saw was mailed to Illinois today. A table saw with cherry handle.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - $40 for an old fashioned. Eyes closed. Firm offer.


----------



## TheFridge

Well someone has to give the old farts hell  I tried. 
Edit:45$... Eyes open…


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, that is a great haul. So…where are you gonna make room for that stuff. I've been in your shop 

Jmart, dang that sucks and on top of all the other med bills. I agree with some sort of security camera until you finally move.

She's a cutie Fridge.

PUTTY, I'm not doing anything important tomorrow. I'll follow you and we will pretend we got into a fender bender, jump out and load both our pickups. I can find some safety cones if needed (or borrow some from a work zone).


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks fellas

She gets it from her momma


----------



## Pezking7p

Wait are you guys giving the old fashioned or receiving? Can we set up a group rate? Maybe a circle Dutch rudder situation?


----------



## TheFridge

That is a very good question as it pertains to the job.


----------



## 7Footer

Catching up… sunburned and full of fugging tasty Brazilian food/beer.

Damn jmart, sucks man! Things will start looking up!

Lol


Code:


 tony, 'burn some sage'...and

 swamp donkey.

Holy canoli todd, what a sweet score.

Dat till tho, stef…. chub status.

Pez, your meats sound fuggin chronic!
Hey guess what, all this type of bread that I'm so obsessed with is… it's plain old pão fránces (French bread)... lol.l, I'm sure you got a good French bread recipe, no?! 
Man I love it, there are bakeries like every 2 blocks here, every morning we walk to the bakery and get fresh bread, juice, coffee… it'd be really great if I never had to work!









Yesterday it was 109 here, but they only forecasted it to be 90-ish… we got up at 6 am to drive to this beach about 1.5 hours away, u gotta go real early on weekends cuz this place only allows 40 cars at a time… we didn't make it, but we went to another gorgeous beach only about 10 minutes away..
This was yesterday, Pernambuco, Guaruja. 5000 degrees, still had a blast, spent a lot of time in the water.









And today, the wife and her friend and I went back to the 40 car beach since it wasn't the weekend we knew wed get in… Fuggin dope as hell, has a sick waterfall and ridiculous celebrity style houses all throughout the complex.
Iporanga, Guaruja


















^and that stupid effing black dot decided to show up on my phone camera 2 days ago! It's irritate hell of of me! Will post some pix from wifey phone when I get back on the mainland.

Edit: lol @ 45 eyes open….

One more, our apartment in Santos… crazy how fugging packed this city is…


----------



## TheFridge

7, wouldn't it be easier to get your wife to join LJs?


----------



## jmartel

Having met his wife, I don't think she'd care to. Seems like she puts up with enough stuff from it just listening to 7'er talk about it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sounds awesome 7'. Would love to chill on the beach with some brews and a black dot. Do you speak much Portuguese?

French bread has four ingredients so I think we can work it out. Hit me up when you're ready and we can do it together (eyes open).


----------



## terryR

beach looks fab. 100+ sux, though.

nice saws.

I cut a bit of molding today; next two shelf "layers" ready for paint.


----------



## 489tad

I'm doing a little JMart veneer cutting. Three ovals to cover the face of key hooks for a key rack. It's not that easy.


----------



## Tugboater78

Lots going on in here, ive been missing all the fun.. too busy hiding in my 5ft tall dungeon tryin to finalize my replumbing the house.

Did some Stef work today, tryin to get laundry closet redone. It is in a small addition off the kitchen, i think it was a screened in porch at some point. Had to remove 3 layers of 1xs that were layered over top of the studs, add in a few new studs. New electric almost redone runs through the walls now, was originally tacked to the drywall. Cut out a hole in exterior wall for dryer vent to go outside, was originally a hole in floor and venting into the crawlspace. New plumbing run, drain now runs 1/4"/ft downhill instead of running straight level for 4 ft, sloping up ~1"/ft for a couple feet then dropping 2 ft with a trap and back uphill for a couple more feet before connecting into the main 4" line. Buttfrakin idiots…

Little more electric to run tomorrow, and redo some insulation and hopefully zip it all up behind some drywall.

1 pic of the corner, i took at some point this past morning,when fiance texted asking what i was doing..
Both none paned windows in pic are now gone and will be solid wall. The section on far left will be taken out wventually and replaced with a modern vinyl window.










Just thought i would share a bit of my experience..


----------



## TheFridge

Good stuff tug. Is that room formerly known as the wide open shop?


----------



## 7Footer

Yup fridge, that would be easier, but jmart is right, lol..she has no desire whatsoever to hear more than she already does about woodworking…

Awesome pez, we'll be in touch… I speak just enough Portuguese to get by, I can usually get the gist of conversations, but get completely lost when there are more than about 3 people talking, end up doIngram lots of wall staring, hoping that next time I'm here I'll be somewhat fluent…

I think the food is the best part, all of the moms of my wife's friends have invited us over for dinner, it's so.funny, 5 days now and we have only had to pay for 1 meal, and it was the day I got here,we were just at a odd time between lunch and dinner and no one was home… we had Brazilian bbq (churrasco) Saturday, feijoada Sunday and Brazilian stroganoff yesterday, and tonight another churrasco, and Brazilian Pizza before we leave on wednesday.. no complaints here!

Key rack is gonna he sweet dan!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Umm that's a spray booth John.

Big hat, small head. Yes, funny.

Just amazing Bob.

HHAHAH! @ Firm offer. I fuggin' love you.

"Dutch Rudder" is magnificent! I am adding that to my vocabulary and working it into my repertoire this weekend. Thanks Pez!

7 I am a bit jealous of your warm weathered wanderings, fantastic dude. Thanks for the pics. 

Hell yes to black-dotted-100°-beach-combing-LJ's-open-eyed-bread-making!

Looking good Terry.

That is very cool Dan! I really like that.

Tons of work being accomplished Tug!


----------



## jmartel

Dan, if you haven't cut it yet, take it extra careful on the oak veneer. Tends to splinter out more. Also harder to cut.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Luncheon guests just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess hibernations out of the question now!
> 
> - theoldfart


OF, those are some funny lookin' dogs you have in your neighborhood.


----------



## ToddJB

Last night we were snowed in only thing one can do in those situations - legos










Woke up to this


----------



## john2005

Thought you said you were snowed in?


----------



## Mosquito

Legos is always the right answer. Hoping we get a good amount of snow this afternoon/evening/overnight. Forecast is anywhere from 6" to 16".... we'll probably get 1/2 that, the way this winter has been going :-(


----------



## ToddJB

> Thought you said you were snowed in?
> 
> - john2005


As in too cold and gross to do anything outside with the little ones.


----------



## ToddJB

Wife just sent me this - morning power lifting practice


----------



## Tugboater78

Been lookin for a dog, preferably a pup, for the kiddos for a while. Friends of mine had adopted a full blooded boxer pup 8 months ago and due to having to move into a smaller house, they have to give him up, going to get him this afternoon. Gonna be interesting, i grew up with boxers and know they can be a handful, but he is supposed to be a purty smart one.

New electric run, lacking receptacles and panel connections. Now to shove the itchy crap back in the walls and go pick up my hoard of drywall i have stored in my parents basement. Picked up 15 sheets of mold/waterproof 1/2 a few months ago for $1.00 a sheet, good to have friends who work for a drywall manufacturer.

Ok my Slim Jim and tortilla chip lunch is over, back to work!


----------



## john2005

> Thought you said you were snowed in?
> 
> - john2005
> 
> As in too cold and gross to do anything outside with the little ones.
> 
> - ToddJB


In that case I agree with Mos, "legos is always the right answer".


----------



## AnthonyReed

JLegos knows you're right Todd. Such a cool pooch {pat his head}

F*ck winter and its vile cold whiteness.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They are doing snatch and jerks? Rock on spuds!


----------



## TheFridge

I think it's in the high 70s right now. Have only had 3-4 times with temps below 40. I hope our winter is over. I hate it.


----------



## ToddJB

And Pez, thanks for getting the SNL reference earlier.


----------



## jmartel

Post photos of the pup when you pick him up, Tug.


----------



## chrisstef

Squirterobics. I love it.


----------



## 489tad

Oak key rack, birds eye veneer and French cleat. Coworker ask for a key rack, no direction. JMart you would have cringed. I cut the veneer with scissors and cleaned the edges with a nail file. Yikes! On to cabinet doors.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Dan!


----------



## chrisstef

Didn't finish with your nail polish though Dan? I know, I know … don't waste the good stuff on woodworking.

Gots all my shellac coats on last night. Brad nail the back on tonight and then saw layout. FWIW, Brooklyn T&C shellac flakes are pricey but worth it. Mixes quickly and thoroughly with very little schmeg in it. I didn't even have to filter it.


----------



## jmartel

Hey, if it worked, it ain't stupid. I've cut veneer with scissors before, too.


----------



## ToddJB

LJ's is dropping a huge turd today.


----------



## chrisstef

Been gumming up on me too Todd. I ventured outside the honey hole today for a little while. Its an ugly world.


----------



## AnthonyReed

For me too, site was down a while.


----------



## bandit571

It's been up, then down..a lot today….Cricket might be doing a little house cleaning???


----------



## terryR

looks good, Dan, I was planning to try scissors!

72 and rainy here. no way winter is over yet…


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are not elaborating on the venture?

72° is a good start.


----------



## bandit571

Warm and very windy outside today…..must be all that "Hot Air" coming out of Iowa…

Repaired a lateral lever on the other Stanley No.7c,T-9….needed a new disc. Seems both of those No. 7c are type 9..one with holes for a jointer fence, one without. When one is sitting in the plane till, it sits beside a No.6c T10…may have t expand the till a bit to the left?

Went out to Lowes abit ago…found the "correct" thunb screws for the fence. have replaced the Cap screws with the thumbscrews, looks a bit better..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wish it would snow here, about 16" or so would be awesome. Winter don't seem right this year, as mild as it's been.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crazy talk.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, winter? What's winter? All I have is dull browns. Have to travel to Vermont just to get machine-made snow ;_(


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I traveled to Indiana (Paoli Peeks) to get machine-made snow this year. Now that is desperate.

Tony, hush. Snow lovers gotta love.


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit … don't bring that over here bud. You guys wanna beef, go ahead and beef, just not here please. Or, invite the other party over here and go toe to toe while we watch. Mano y mano style. No cheapies.

Bout to business b!tch slap the daycare director at little buddy's school.


----------



## theoldfart

Just be careful Smitty, my wife destroyed her knee( MCL, ACL and meniscus) in conditions like this. Still has to wear a brace for skiing and hiking.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beg pardon… love on.

Not sure what the" business" qualifier entails but I want to see if it happens. You are having a time with that day care for sure.


----------



## ShaneA

How long till Kindergarten starts? That was a relief on a few levels, but also has its own pains.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Wish it would snow here, about 16" or so would be awesome. Winter don t seem right this year, as mild as it s been.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


It's still coming down, but I just got done shoveling about 8" over here. Wife says it's more like 5 1/2", but what would she know?


----------



## bandit571

Fixed a lateral lever on the other No.7c T-9 today. It needed a new disc on it, old one was MIA. I can now use the lateral lever instead of tapping with a small hammer.


----------



## lateralus819

Yawn…

52 here today.


----------



## bandit571

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ToddJB

You can both stop now. Bandit, you're being a dick. Lat, you're being a dick. You two don't like each others opinions on hand planes, woodworking projects, or other things. Got it. Now please grow up and stop picking at each other.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I approve that message.

EDIT: #1 son is in Omaha; they're getting the true taste of winter today, as is Bill! If it's gonna be cold, might as well have snow. Feb 2nd and 50+ degrees just ain't right. Unless you're in CA (nod to Tony).


----------



## WillliamMSP

> You can both stop now. Bandit, you re being a dick. Lat, you re being a dick. You two don t like each others options on hand planes, woodworking projects, or other things. Got it. Now please grow up and stop picking at each other.
> 
> - ToddJB


Exactly - my self-deprecating dick joke is being overshadowed by the dickishness.


----------



## chrisstef

Apparently it started abput 3 posts ago shane.

He's 3 1/2 so a year and a half unless we can get him into one of tge magnet schools thats local or i can back door my way into winning the lottery they have for tge small pre pre k in town. Its been a while since i been a local so we just might need to get lucky.

T - the director, i think, is just not smart. Or disconnected. Or greedy. I see it a lot around here. Its kind of a mom and pop town surrounded by a smaller city and 2 larger more commercial towns. People have always kept it local here and its great, but some folk see that as an opportunity to not supply a responsible business because they'll always be funded. Keepin it local n all. They get lazy. The problem is that this joint is one of 2 in town. Theres always a waiting list. Id love to pull him out but i dont know that that is best for my dude.


----------



## chrisstef

It was funny as hell bill. Youre starting to really shine.

50 here and nary a pile of snow. Odd indeed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I laughed at the 'what would she know' too. Very good, shoulda lawl'd that one.


----------



## Mosquito

and I'm about to go and clear out my driveway… nice that winter finally showed up.

And my wife is staying with a coworker friend tonight, so she won't know


----------



## woodcox

Sooo, I bee bopped into the gettin' place for a sniff today and found a chunk of 16/4 quartered walnut that was on the marked down shelf for being checked. It's 36" long, checking is about 6" on one end and 2" on the other. 









A mortised double iron jack plane has been on the brain a lot lately. I may have a good lead on an old iron for one soon. Thinking of an English pattern, about 15" or so long with a razee out the back. Any thoughts on using walnut for a plane? I'm just starting to gather info on the process and I know nada of plane making.


----------



## chrisstef

Revive woody


----------



## bandit571

The Hot Air and Wind coming from Iowa? Seems to be on it's way to New Hampshire. We MIGHT even geta thunderstorm tonight from it.

Man-made snow is about…5 miles from me. Mad River Mountain Ski Resort. The had to rebuild the Ski Lodge this fall, after it had burned down. New one is in place and running.

New bolts for the No.7c T-9 Jointer have been installed…









Had to tune the fence a bit, for a better fit..









The other No.7c, T-9 in the shop ( yep, there is two of these) needed a new disc on the lever. Have that repaired, and I can use the lever again. have one plane drilled for a fence, and one not. The No. 6c in the shop is a T-10.


----------



## summerfi

Groundhog predicted an early Spring today. Fine by me.


----------



## shampeon

Lot of east coast bias in that groundhog ritual, I say.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah, I was thinking the same. I'll wait to see what Bitterroot Bill has to say.


----------



## Tugboater78

Newest member of the family, Diesel

15mo old, guessing about 35 lbs


----------



## theoldfart

> Lot of east coast bias in that groundhog ritual, I say.
> 
> - shampeon


Feels like spring already here. I actually have some flower buds out already!


----------



## jmartel

Hah. Gotta love Washington.

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/1956944-beezow-doo-doo-zopittybop-bop-bop-arrested-for-assault-on-state-college-officer/

Good looking dog, Tug. Did you name him Diesel or already come to you with it?


----------



## chrisstef

Sup deez.

Beezow. Wtf.


----------



## Pezking7p

Awwww cute. Boxer?

Bill, you've got to start them on the 6" program early. Re-mark rulers and tape measures. The whole works.


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye full blooded boxer, was already named. But it fits him.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Explosion of awareness…."

Pez uses shortcuts.


----------



## Pezking7p

Please, don't say short. It's a good size.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's fine dude. Relax.

Great looking pooch Tug.


----------



## jmartel

You should refer to it as "fun sized", Pez.


----------



## ToddJB

He's a looker, Tug. I've spent time around two boxers in my life. Both were abnormally gassy - I hope that lands as true in your household. Toot.


----------



## duckmilk

There's a bar in S. Padre Island that used to have tee shirts that said "It's not how deep you fish, it's how you wiggle your worm" 

Edit: The name of the bar is Dirty Al's


----------



## duckmilk

Cute pup Tugs, congrats!


----------



## 7Footer

3rdworldproblems


----------



## 7Footer

Good for you Tug! Diesel looks awesome!

Sweet key rack Dan!

Holy hell, went to 2 tool stores today, a tad disappointing but cool.overall to visit… had the best Brazilian bbq ever tonight, rode a motorized skateboard, smoked some Brazilian herb, partied in the a streets with wife's friend who is a teacher and her school just lost (yes lost) a carnival dance competition, I can't imagine if they'd won.. and then I ate 10 chicken hearts (grilled on a skewer)... they were fuggin delicious.
Small haul, two sheffield made Irons and 2 Brazilian made chisels that will eventually be reground into mortise chisels and get new handles… chisels $17 reais each (about $4.25 us), and the two Irons about $6 each us








Mf'ers won't rotate for me… 
Lol








Have way more pics will post in a couple days
Funny, not what u expect when u drive up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Huh. I go to leave compliments on a couple LJs projects, and I've been blocked by each of them. Even Smitty? Ouch.

Tried to walk away from the recent beefs, but I guess a guy's gotta know when he's worn out his welcome.

Been fun shooting the breeze with you guys. Take care,

The big to the red… signing off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Chicken hearts are delicious! Nice score 7, congrats! Glad you are living life well down there.


----------



## TheFridge

Well. Todd, I don't know if you're ginger but there can be only one…


----------



## ToddJB

Red, that is not my preference.

Fridge, compared to a pack of Mohicans I'm as ginger as Carrot Top, but compared to you and Red, I'm a regular Sammy Davis.

You'd totally kick my as in a sword duel.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd do my best. Just watch out. I pull hair too.


----------



## widdle

how do you block someone ? I want to block Red…


----------



## 7Footer

Don't go you big Red bastage! Is there really beefing going on around LJ's? Wtf

Lol Widdle


----------



## Pezking7p

If a ginger immortal kills another ginger immortal…what does he steal?


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty sure thats how they procreate pez. Preying mantis style.


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## TheFridge

> If a ginger immortal kills another ginger immortal…what does he steal?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Damn. Busted.

Finally got to use my bench to its full extent last night. Or how I imagined it would work when I drilled all the damn holes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sensi winter blues on the LJ bus? For f*ck's sake.

Todd wise choice. In my observation it's been lonely on the bayou and the challenge is more than likely a ploy to get some touch. Much like Stef's sweatpants trick.

Haha! @ Mantis.

That is so cool Fridge! Nice looking chair.


----------



## DanKrager

Now, that's a VISE, Fridge! Awesome!
DanK


----------



## terryR

Fridge, that vise has a sickening capacity. Spalted chairs are lookin' sweet!

Vacation down south sounds great!

Diesel looks like a serious chewer…or just teething now? I had some awesome diesel last year. like cheddar.


----------



## chrisstef

Lil on the sour side huh terry?


----------



## ToddJB

Vise is nice, Fridge. Chairs are nice, too.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks fellers.

I won't lie. High 60s right now is great.


----------



## Mosquito

We got about a foot of snow, and I'm not complaining


----------



## shampeon

You said it, Tony. I always call this time of year "breakup season." When I was younger, I noticed a huge uptick of relationships breaking up from late January through Super Bowl weekend. I did it too. My pet theory: somebody's having doubts, but they don't want to break up before the holidays because that seems cruel. But they just can't fake it for Valentine's Day, so it all comes to a head. Seasonal depression had to be a factor too.


----------



## jmartel

We're in the 40's here. Not terrible. Not great.


----------



## summerfi

On a positive note, this is the best time of year to sell tools on ebay. All the depressed guys are sitting home with nothing to do but surf the internet, and buying tools makes them feel better.


----------



## Mosquito

and Christmas money lol


----------



## shampeon

Haha. Bob's figured out his arbitrage niche.


----------



## ShaneA

Way to bring it full circle Bob.

Honestly, it has been a mild winter here. But, I still find it painful that some of you have it better than I do. Pure jealousy. Tony will be crying soon that it is only 72 and sunny. Fridge is going to freeze because it got to 40 a couple of times. I suppose it is all relative.

You all can keep whatever snow you get though.


----------



## Mosquito

> You all can keep whatever snow you get though.
> 
> - ShaneA


Good, 'cause I wasn't offering lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

You used "arbitrage" today.

72° and sunny is what I pay for Shane, there will be no crying about it. Winter can take 35° mornings and shove um.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like your theory Ian.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, good point Tony. I forget the cost of paradise, easy to do from the flyover land.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy cow. I just had to try and explain to my wife pre-tax payroll deductions and how a dcap program works. That was like speaking Swahili to a Australian infant and expecting them to change a tie rod on a Ford by the end of the conversation. We have completely different brains. I should have never trusted myself to marry a lefty lol.


----------



## CL810

There must be something to the lefty thing. I can't talk about finances or numbers with my wife without her going into a coma like state. Total waste of time. Maybe they're sisters. Lol



> Holy cow. I just had to try and explain to my wife pre-tax payroll deductions…..
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## JayT

You guys talk to your wives? Weird.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm pretty sure they are Andy. The funny thing is that ill go into that same coma state when my wife talks chemistry. I get all glazed over like I just saw a train wreck. Yin and yang I presume.

I don't think she wrapped her head around the dcap being a pre-tax deduction from her paycheck and when it was reinserted into her pay why the $192 deduction showed up as only a $160 net gain, even including a minimal COL raise for the year.

Edit - JayT - I mostly speak in mumble and snort to my wife outside of text message and email. Prior to 7:00am, its only nods and winks.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm a lefty. My wife and I think VERY differently. We tried planning the new kitchen last night and it went just as Stef described. Ours ended in named calling.


----------



## TheFridge

> You guys talk to your wives? Weird.
> 
> - JayT


Ha! I try to avoid it but communications about what kind of sandwich she's gonna make me must happen.


----------



## chrisstef

Its crazy aint it Todd. We end up doing the same thing. I walk away frustrated all the time. You should have heard me trying to explain the wainscoting we did in the dining room. Come to find out we were saying basically the same thing but neither of us could get our point across clearly. I fear this because I'm 90% sure my kid's a lefty too.


----------



## JayT

My wife and I have an agreement on home improvement projects. She designs it, I build it. When demo and construction are happening, she sits on the sideline and lets me do it-she can tell me what she wants done, but the how is totally my bailiwick. Role reversal on the design and decorate phase-I'm allowed to give input on what I would like to be able to use the room for, but she has final say in how to furnish & decorate (good thing, too).


----------



## summerfi

Whenever I ask my wife a question, she gives an answer that is totally unrelated to the question. You'd think after 43 years it would get better.


----------



## ToddJB

It's always good for me to hear this seems to be a universal issue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Swahili has clicking, clucking and that ish in it, love that language.

What names were hurled Todd?


----------



## terryR

completely universal.
and frustrating.


----------



## terryR

completely universal.
and frustrating.


----------



## ToddJB

I called her stupid


----------



## AnthonyReed

The last argument I had went something like this:

Her: You're a dick!
Me: Okay.

But she was right-handed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Copied JayT's response, but updated it for our renovation discussions:

My wife and I have an agreement on home improvement projects. I design it, I build it. When demo and construction are happening, she sits on the sideline and lets me do it-she says in general terms what she wants, but the how is totally my bailiwick. Same with design and decorate phase - After her 'this is what I'm thinking,' it's up to me to pull it off, whatever it takes.

Specific example: Master Bathroom. Tore it up in July, down to stud walls, leaving stool and shower and vanity but all wallboard gone. Ceiling too. Asked what the plan was, she talked a bit, nothing decided. Weeks later, same thing: When you gonna finish the bathroom? What's the plan, I ask? Little progress. That went on a few more times, until things got ugly. 'You have to figure these things out, it's what you do!' Ah, got it.

Bathroom's been completely empty a couple weeks now, but finish cabinets going in this weekend, along with subway tile, new vent fan, wall fixture, a refinished wood floor and new stool / vanity. It's not been fun getting to this point, but the end is in sight.

It's universal, like Terry says.

EDIT: Well played, Tony!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just like that? "Stupid"? I imagined you more eloquent. Sometimes the heat of the moment cuts things to the quick.


----------



## AnthonyReed

6"x12" subway tiles on walls? Or is it by definition 3"x6"? How high up is the tile going? Where the hell are the pics?


----------



## ShaneA

3×6 would be the traditional subway size, that most people refer to. Although there are a lot of other rectangle sizes cutting into that niche. 3×12, 4×16, and 4×8 are other somewhat common sizes. Hardly seen any use of the 6×6 or 4×4 any more.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No, smaller tiles. Maybe 2×4? Or are they 2×6? I don't remember, I just purchased them today.

I don't post bathroom pics, sorry. Not even taking pics of the process. I may need therapy by the time it's all said and done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So 6×12 is right out?

Edit: That question was directed to Shane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Understood Smitty.


----------



## WillliamMSP

My wife and I are both right-handed, and it's no easier. One thing that she's prone to doing is justifying her answer without actually stating her answer, even with something as simple as "what time should I meet you?" It's reasonable to expect an answer along the lines of, "6:15," right? Nooooo.

"Well, I have to do xyz first, and then I should probably abc, but I'll be ready after that," keeping in mind that I have NO idea of what xyz or abc entails. This usually results in me saying, "okay… so [repeat question verbatim]?"

"Oh, 6:30?"

Gah. Hulk. Smash.


----------



## ShaneA

6×12 is kind of an odd size, even though it is a 1×2 format rectangle. The most popular for us in wall tile is 4×16, 3×6, then 3×12 in that order. Nothing wrong with 6×12, just not seeing any of the factories we deal with now really have that as an option.

If it is a 2×4 Smitty, is it mesh mounted? are these hand made type ceramic tiles, with irregularities? Crackle finish, undulating?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Actually, Tony, it's a very (very) small bathroom. So as much as I'd like larger tiles (faster coverage, right?), they just wouldn't work in the space.

Ah, Hello Shane! We do have an expert in the house, and I think we even discussed this a year+ ago.

Yes, mesh mounted. Ceramic, no crackle or irregularities. Clean, white, smooth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I see your problem Bill, it's not "6:15*?*" it's "I'll meet you at 6:15*.*"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Makes sense Smitty.

How high up the wall will you go with the tile?


----------



## JayT

A little long, but worth it. If nothing else, make sure to watch at least the first few minutes.





View on YouTube


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The plan is 'up to the height of the marble vanity.' How exactly that'll work out, remains to be seen.


----------



## ShaneA

Well those should make for a decent install as far as effort and ease to work with, just remember to watch for squeeze out of the thinset. Prolly a good idea to use a white thin set too for this reason. Not mandatory, but helpful if some squeeze out gets into your grout joints and you do not notice before grout time.

If you are doing a wainscoting of the tile, what are you planning to cap it off with?

Edit: so no "splash" above the vanity?


----------



## 489tad

You guys actually talk to your wives????


----------



## jmartel

I called my wife a b!tch once, jokingly of course. I think it took about a week for the bruise to go away on my arm. Ginger girls know how to throw punches.


----------



## summerfi

I just had an interesting phone call. A guy called me from U.S. Virgin Islands about a jointer I have for sale on CL. At first I thought it might be a scam, but we got to talking, and he's very much into woodworking. He has vintage tools but is also a huge LN fan. He talked a lot about a type of mahogany they have there that sounds really cool. I gave him my email and website addresses, and maybe we can work out a trade of a saw for some wood or something. Very nice conversation. Just goes to show that woodworking is a universal language.


----------



## summerfi

Right after that phone call, I got this email from another fellow.

Just wanted to send a note and tell you how much I enjoy the handsaw you made for me. Just thought I would mention it's been a few months since I got it and I'm still thrilled that I bought it.
Thanks again

Now that makes my day!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now I feel bad for not sending a note just like that, Bob. It's true: the tablesaw remains awesome!


----------



## AnthonyReed

You turn out art pieces Bob, you didn't think people were going to be thrilled with their purchases?


----------



## ToddJB

I don't think they make a flat rate box big enough for that jointer, Bob


----------



## summerfi

You know, Smitty, it's weird. I've sold 4 of those table saws now, and 3 went to Illinois and 1 to Indiana. I'm wondering if you're spreading the word back there. Thanks much for your nice words.


----------



## summerfi

> I don t think they make a flat rate box big enough for that jointer, Bob
> 
> - ToddJB


He didn't seem phased by paying for freight. I suggested he buy a new jointer, but he said he prefers the old arn. He's going to check into shipping cost. He sounds like a retired attorney, so….


----------



## shampeon

Trust but verify, Bob. Cashiers checks and wire-transfers are a no go.

You know, scam artists are really masters at reading people to tell them what they want to hear. A CL buyer from the US Virgin Islands for an old jointer in Montana is just inherently fishy. That might be too bad for legit buyers, but I wouldn't touch this one, Bob.


----------



## walden

Bob: I can second that now is the time to sell tools on eBay. I posted a bunch of tools two weeks ago. Only two are left!


----------



## summerfi

Yeah, Ian, I can't imagine shipping a jointer to USVI. For one thing, just crating it up would involve a lot of work for me. I do think this guy was legit though. He was talking about tool stuff that a scam artist would have no clue about unless he had done a tremendous amount of homework.


----------



## Tim457

> Whenever I ask my wife a question, she gives an answer that is totally unrelated to the question. You d think after 43 years it would get better.
> 
> - summerfi


Haha, I thought it was just me. I have that exact same thing happen just about every day.

I'm not so good about remembering to send follow up notes like that either. But I really like my J Eagers saw you fixed up for me. I don't use it enough because I don't have a file to sharpen it, but man it's sweet.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Tim. I appreciate it.


----------



## CL810

Did someone say table saw?


----------



## chrisstef

Depending on the island, it takes loot cakes to live down there. We stayed on st john and the 2 bedroom, 2 bath with a small pool we stayed in, sold for, i think 1.2 mil. St Thomas would be a bit more affordable id imagine. Every person i met down there was salt of the earth, good people.

With that said im from new england and dont trust no bah dee so id vet him.

Ya know what i hate? Half turds.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Drink more water.


----------



## summerfi

Andy, you're supposed to be keeping that pristine for a gift. ;-)


----------



## CL810

Ya, that plan ain't working so well….


----------



## summerfi

^


----------



## ToddJB

Squatty potty, Stef.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good vid, JayT!

For tony and shane, the wall that will get tiled, then the tile.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Prior to 7:00am, its only nods and winks.
> 
> - chrisstef


A wink's the same as a nod to a blind bat.


----------



## Pezking7p

I usually design. Luckily my wife and I usually agree on things like that, though she will usually attempt to complicate any build AFTER you've begun. Sometimes even to the point of wanting a completely different design style, lol. One day I'll learn that she will always be amazed and happy with what I build, and I need to just leave her out of it until I'm finished!

Gonna need some tiling advice some day, Shane. You should be ready.

Still at work. Waiting for one last sample. Then I can go home.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice Smitty, I see you got the crown to top it off. Timeless look


----------



## chrisstef

> Prior to 7:00am, its only nods and winks.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> A wink s the same as a nod to a blind bat.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Im gonna need a translation here vern.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Prior to 7:00am, its only nods and winks.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> A wink s the same as a nod to a blind bat.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Im gonna need a translation here vern.
> 
> - chrisstef


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kwh3R0YjuQ


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thank you, Shane!

Python reference, stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That will look great Smitty! Thanks.

Pez you're a good egg.


----------



## jmartel

Shelf #1 dovetailed in. Dry fitup. Glue up maybe friday? Now my shoulder is sore.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks for the depth stop smitty! I owe you bud. As long as it doesn't involve questionable pictures.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That looks good! Now it's ready to go to work. Glad I could help.


----------



## Pezking7p

I don't think I've ever looked so closely at a #78. Isn't the depth stop on the wrong side, or does it go on either side? Same with the fence? Also, why the combo plane with bullnose and rabbet? I feel like this is the first leatherman. Kinda neat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can go either side, fence is reversible too. Can't speak to the bullnose, haven't tried (needed?) it. Useful tool if cutter is sharp.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm a lefty and wifey a righty, never thought about that being a possible reason for us disagreeing in house stuff so much but kinda makes sense.. looks like LJ SOTS science might even prove as much! But man, wifey and I have blow out fights about house stuff on almost every project, her problem is wanting to go too far, do unnecessary things that just cost more money and don't give much more value, we aren't gonna stay in this home forever, ya smell me? Frustrating but we've gotten better over the years though I will say.

One day I will have a Summerfield saw, and I'll probably get goose pimples every time I pick it up!

Lol at half turds… Todd didn't you get a squatty potty for Xmas or a bday or something?

Sweet 78 there Geladeira!

Cant wait to get back home and get on the search for lumber for a bench. Told my wife I'll get back I to the basement remodel as soon as I have a proper bench, so we cut a deal, every day I work on the basement I get 1 day to work in the shop, pretty effin good deal if ya ask me.

On the home stretch, in H-town, kickin tires and lightin fires in an hour.


----------



## chrisstef

One week on, one week off 7. You don't wanan go interrupting progress.

Speaking of house projects, I gotta get my a$$ back in gear with painting. I think I may set up a temp spray booth in the shop with some poly. Use a box fan pointed downward into a garbage can of water to catch all the overspray. I do not enjoy brushing doors.


----------



## CB_Cohick

I'm going to get a proper saw till built before I get a Summerfield. It's on my short list of projects  Maybe when Stef gets his finished I'll steal some ideas and push on.


----------



## terryR

DT shelf is sweet.

Lotta love for that 78. Not even Festool makes such pretty joinery tools as vintage iron and steel.

Took months, but air compressor is finally powered, and sand blaster is sucking black beauty…



















...literally took ten times longer to tape and re-paint this base than blast it clean. But, now I'm outta engine paint. Always need another trip to town!


----------



## Tugboater78

I am starting to see a finish line with laundry room/kitchen, plumbing 90% done, electric 100%done, drywall 50% done. Working on most the rest of drywall today. Need to go get 2 4" florescent lights to put in celing of laundry area, new window, and a new back door. Current door is 28" wide, 73.5" tall, well the frame is.. door is actually almost 2" shorter. I can sweep the floor and just puah it outside without opening it…
Top of my head brushes top of frame while in tennis shoes, have to duck when in workboots..

Lights can wait a bit, ive got it set up with basic receptacles and space boxed out for installation. So can window, slightly smaller one going in than original. Door needs to be done asap, but just paid bills so funds are limited. Will have a standard 36" door in place, need to be able to get appliances in the one room of the house that they all go.

Just a little rambling.. while drowning the kids in the pool.


----------



## chrisstef

Should be done by the evening CB. I actually made decent progress on this project. Just had to let the lac dry on a few more pieces and its installation time!


----------



## ShaneA

What is going on with the iron of that plane Terry? Looks like a repair job to me, but maybe I don't know what I am looking at.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Looking forward to pics and description of any teachable moments you ran into.


----------



## terryR

yep, Shane, it's been repaired.
works for now, but I'll look for another…


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a beaut' Fridge.

Safe travels 7'!

Very cool Terry.


----------



## 489tad

Lots going on here today. Everyone's busy. I'm off work today and the cabinet doors are calling me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Oh Danny boy, the doors, the doors are calling.
From bench to bench, and round the face frame side
The summer's gone, and winter projects calling
It's you, it's you, must r'pair the cabinet doors


----------



## chrisstef

Get ta work Dan! Its all ready 9:45 out your way. You been slacking, Tony's all ready been at work for 2 hours and he's in Cali. Slacker.

I'm reading up on OSHA guidelines for work out of aerial lifts. Noddin off all ready.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?!?


----------



## ToddJB

Might have a lead on some reclaimed wood/trim.

Got a buddy who works for a development company. Said he was hanging out with the big boss in this warehouse where there were mountains and mountains of trim. Being the business this guy is in I am envisioning this is high end tall solid wood trim, but buddy didn't take any pics. Apparently it's all got to go over the next few months and buddy was told he could have as much as he wanted. We're going to make a trip up in the next week or so to see what we're dealing with. If all works out the way my head is planning it the upstairs of my home will be re-trimmed.


----------



## chrisstef

Check the paint on it Todd. If it is painted. Even some of the old varnishes had lead in em. You're kids all ready have your genes, they don't need any more disadvantages.

Edit - sorry, been reading too much OSHA. Youre not a dummy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gonna need a snare drum today…


----------



## Tugboater78

" iiiii don't wanna work! ..just want to bang on my drum all day!"


----------



## Mosquito

Definitely draggin' here too lol


----------



## ToddJB

I hear ya, Stef. Likely, if it worked, it would get painted white anyway. So I'd prep it all in the garage before it coming into the house.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Encapsulation = good.

Paint Chip Croutons = Bad.


----------



## TheFridge

I ain't fartin on no snare drum…


----------



## ToddJB

> Encapsulation = good.
> 
> Paint Chip Croutons = Bad.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yep. We just went through this in the summer with paint the house.


----------



## bandit571

Had the bandsaws running a little bit ago…









The first prototype wasn't too good, this is the second one









Second one does look a little bit better. Maybe not up to Bob Summerfield.s standards, will do for this saw.
Lunch break, then get a start on shaping the edges down. Only needs two holes drilled, to match the saw's two.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT

http://denver.craigslist.org/atq/5430766880.html


----------



## AnthonyReed

So. Quiet.

It must be Thursday. Thanks Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, With 48 items on the table it appears he wants $10 an item. Seems like a deal.


----------



## JayT

Thanks for the link, Todd, but outside of the two molding planes, nothing there interests me a bit. They don't list an exact location, but that's probably closer to byerbyer territory, anyways.

I still pick up and restore bench planes if I happen to run across them or find something uncommon, but I've pretty much stopped actively looking for restoration or resell projects. Trying to spend more time doing actual woodworking.


----------



## jmartel

Odd how Thursday always seems to be the slow day in this thread.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh. Freakishly regular.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wall color (tile about 34" up from the floor).


----------



## shampeon

My cousin sent me something. He works for Mitutoyo.









Awesome!









Now I'll have to make something for him to return the favor.


----------



## shampeon

Stupid double post.


----------



## ToddJB

Are you painting in vain if the tile goes 3' up?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Double post? Rats. Double dial caliper and we'd talk… ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, I need better cousins with cooler jobs


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love the color Smitty. You're going to have to wear a top hat in there by the time you are done.

Nice Ian! Generous cousin, congrats man.


----------



## ShaneA

I was wondering about the excess paint too, but then I figured Smitty was just thorough.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, too much brush work, right? Oh well…


----------



## bandit571

well, just playing around today..









Still need to drill a couple holes for these..









Witch's Brew on White Oak, chrome bolts. handle for a 12" saw plate.


----------



## Pezking7p

Natural hog casings smell like the inside of a dead pigs intestines. That has been in the sun.


----------



## chrisstef

Diggin the color smitty.

Very jealous ian. I need me one of them bad boys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know that smell.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sanding and staining orig floor tonight, stay tuned if you're so inclined.


----------



## ToddJB

mmmmmm gizzards


----------



## chrisstef

Huskies play at 9 tonight. I got time brother.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tuned.


----------



## TheFridge

> JayT
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/atq/5430766880.html
> 
> - ToddJB


Ehh. Almost all the 4s look like one I have i couldn't sell for 10$ fully refurbed.

Had a couple minutes today. Made it my size. About 5".


----------



## woodcox

Nice beater fridge! What wood?


----------



## Tugboater78

Have i said i hate drywall?.. progress bar on it is up to 75% done.. last 25 is ceiling and last strips below it and the section around the door i will have to rip out and rebuild a bigger frame for.

Tomorrow is put all lower cabinets in kitchen into final position, glue up the last of the plumbing, maybe install the sink, we shall see how far i get. Fiance is off work tomorrow, maybe i can get her to help in my endeavors, aince it is all her idea anyway..


----------



## TheFridge

Argentine lignum vitae I believe. Only a 5/8 head with a 3/8 bore. Lignum is no joke.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Ian, I need to upgrade to a dial or digital caliper, mine is old style, marks on the stem that are hard to read.

Nice Fridge, although, I didn't register what it was due to staring at your bench top 

This has been a long haul. I've been cutting 1×2 furring strips in half and installing them on the roof joists as support for plywood that will support the roof insulation. I know, why the heck are you doing this? Well, I decided I wanted the bottom 3" of the joists exposed cause I think it will look cool, plus, the exposed parts are used to hang the lights and maybe other things in the future. Almost done but, man is it tiime consuming!

Got all the lights hung though. I like the light more centered lengthwise because that is where all of the work will be done. Walking around, there are almost no shadows cast anywhere. The light cords will be attached up to the joists, not hanging down like now.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks duck. It really goes the shop together.

I wish I had that building


----------



## duckmilk

Tugger I know, there are times in the build/rebuild process where you become numb from the mundane crap that still has to be finished. Feel for ya.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea duck. Cookin with fieya!


----------



## Tugboater78

Would kill for that shopspace..


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks, wife said I should have made it bigger


----------



## widdle

duck, Is that inside of an existing building ?


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks, wife said I should have made it bigger
> 
> - duckmilk


Story of my life…


----------



## duckmilk

Yes Widdle, it's inside af a 50×75 insulated metal shop.

Haha Jmart


----------



## widdle

cool…


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, should make it easy to cool in the summer and heat in the winter


----------



## CL810

Duck, that's a great idea leaving the joists exposed.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes, but it increases the work involved.
I give credit to Mos for giving me the idea for LED lights vs fluorescents. The light is superb.


----------



## shampeon

That looks fantastic, Duck. Such a nice shop space.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tell me to stop with the bathroom reno pics and I will. The floor in there is the only original one in the whole house that remains visible, and now it's getting finished.

Was:










Sanded:










First Coat of Poly:










All the way to the left is under the base cabinet, so isn't being reworked.


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty's an 80% er! Only paints part way down, and stains only part of the floor!

But it's nice paint (not yellow ochre) and the floor is cool. This is gonna be one nice bathroom! Keep pics coming.

DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Good work Duck, Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, you're right.

Steve Jobs insisted quality work is done everywhere, including in places that go unseen. Sorry, I don't abide. No paint where the cabinets go, no time sanding and refinishing floors that'll stay hidden for my lifetime. There's an obligation to leave some things for the next DIYer, right?

Thanks, Shane. Reminds me of my shop floor, the way this one is looking.


----------



## jmartel

I picked up an extra fine Iwasaki flat file today. Just testing it out on the corner of my bench it makes it so that you don't even need sandpaper. Well worth the $30ish.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, that floor looks awesome. I applaud you for keeping some of the old elements of the house in your remodeling.

Duck that's looking great.

My old work bench came with one broken handle that I was moving back and forth between the vises. Got sick of it and decided to make some knew ones tonight. Had a broken oak broom stick that fit perfectly. Turned up some knobs.










And tried to color match. OG is on the bottom.










Need to drill holes in my knobs and glue up now.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice knob work todd. That og floor is gonna pop around that white tile smitty.

Snowy ride in this mornin. Slow ride. Take it easy.


----------



## theoldfart

^ +1, on our way to Vermont,18 wheeler flipped over in the median. Pretty ugly.


----------



## 489tad

Stock is milled up. I have some time today to make joints. 
Duck the shop is great. 
Smitty the bath is moving along. Cracked up at 80%'er. Do you ever sign or leave behind a note for the next guy? I left an apology in the wall of a basement I finished.


----------



## chrisstef

Red paint under a carpet is a nasty trick to play on someone. Ive seen it a couple times on jobs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a time capsule of sorts under the first step, hadn't considered anything this go-round. Floor is dry already, second coat this am!


----------



## putty

What did you sand the floor with Smitty? Me thinks sanding floor around toilet would be pretty nasty…dried pee dribbles and stuff!

Duck lookin good! I love the idea of leaving 3" of the joist exposed!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have good aim, putty. It's the master bath, or 'on-suite' if you're a canuck. Small area, so I was able to use the P-C ROS, with attached shop vac for dust control.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pretty Lignum Fridge.

Huge amount of work you've completed Tug. Hang in there man.

Fantastic work Duck! I like the idea of the joist exposure and am looking forward to seeing how it turns out.

Great progress Smitty. +1 DanK. Enjoying the renovation pictures, please keep them coming as you can. The floor is awesome!

Color match is tits Mr. Banker.

Careful on your slowride Stef.

You too Kev!

An apology note in the wall is a phenomenal touch Dan!! Right on. Please post pics of the doors' progress if you can.

I don't think I understand the significance of the red paint.

Haha! @ good aim. I don't piss on my floor either.


----------



## ShaneA

Red Paint, with a body shape in white tape…take it to the next level.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah! Thank you Shane.


----------



## chrisstef

Bingo ^. Drag a hand mark or two through it. Take ya straight to creepytown.

Snowin like a bastahd. Boys are mizzy and knockin off at noon. Ill be on the road all afternoon. Cant stop the hustle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Second coat done, after a rub down of the floor with red pad. Next pic after the third coat goes down later this afternoon.

To all the snow travelers, watch the other guy (it's always them, you know).

EDIT: Had to go back and pick up the Duck thread, missed what he was doing:

SNIP // This has been a long haul. I've been cutting 1×2 furring strips in half and installing them on the roof joists as support for plywood that will support the roof insulation. I know, why the heck are you doing this? Well, I decided I wanted the bottom 3" of the joists exposed cause I think it will look cool, plus, the exposed parts are used to hang the lights and maybe other things in the future. Almost done but, man is it tiime consuming! // ENDSNIP

Man, Duck, it's like my great aunt used to tell me: You sure like to aggravate yourself!

But you know, that's when some of the coolest stuff happens! Can't wait to see it, progress is awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Having to be out in the white ish, Yuck! Hope the hustle is uneventful.

It's Friday, I'm antsy but to no avail since I will be working tomorrow too.


----------



## terryR

Duck, shop looks great! Tons of work.

Starting to pack up tools in my shop; want to see a photo of me crying?

Knobs look color matched nicely on my monitor. What's OG?

Smitty, your resumé looks fab; how long till your done and can drive south?










Is there a trick to making milk paint look even? Mixed black and umber for a nice color.


----------



## chrisstef

No crying Terry. Ya big sissy. Rub and kiss your tools and tell them you'll see them later.

OG = original gangster.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, having moved my shop twice now, and waiting on a 3rd, the crying won't happen until you go to actually MOVE them, not just packing lol

"HOLY MOTHER OF F^&$% WHY IS THIS SO [email protected]%&(ING HEAVY! WHO PACKED THIS, WHAT A MORON!"


----------



## terryR

They been telling me for 50 years I am what I eat…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is there a trick to making milk paint look even?

Thought uneven was one of the attributes of milk paint, so I have no idea. Way too many projects on the Missus' list to even consider heading south, sorry. When spring comes, it's back to house painting.


----------



## terryR

> Is there a trick to making milk paint look even?
> 
> Thought uneven was one of the attributes of milk paint, so I have no idea. Way too many projects on the Missus list to even consider heading south, sorry. When spring comes, it s back to house painting.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I feel your pain, Smitty.

If that's how milk paint is supposed to look, I'm OK with it. Just wasn't sure if I missed a step? Hope a bit of sanding and black wax will improve the finish a little?


----------



## jmartel

Personally, I wanted to be more authentic. So I got real blood all over my garage floor for the next people to deal with.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Black wax will.

J-outch = Not a Pretender


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, you're producing like crazy lately. Good job.

Terry, a good rub out will even things out of ya, I suspect. You think you're stopping at 3 tiers right now?


----------



## terryR

Todd, I eeked out 4 tiers. Two have two drawers. Two have four drawers.

Taking forever since I've been cutting the pieces in small batches. Plus some joinery by hand, some by dado.

Added it up last night…these dozen drawers alone are made of 88 pieces of wood, plus pulls. Plus the carcase. I NEED to attack projects like this from a batch-job perspective! Now I know…

edit…these card catelouge type stacks of drawers are so cool to see, but I think I found out why no one wants to build them!


----------



## duckmilk

> Man, Duck, it s like my great aunt used to tell me: You sure like to aggravate yourself!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


You aint foolin me, I seem to recall reading one of your plane restores on Don's site (?). You talked about three options to accomplish a certain task, then picked a fourth harder option.


----------



## Pezking7p

I hope at my funeral that instead of a eulogy there's just someone reading off a big list of all the projects I completed in my lifetime.

Dan: Builder of Kitchens, Cutter of Dovetails, Finder of Rust, who singlehandedly defeated the Shrubs at the Battle of Russwood, who left 20% of all projects for future generations to enjoy, Mower of Lawns, Mower of Rabbits and Stray Frogs, etc etc.

Happy Friday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They would never preface the reading with "Dan:" since your fuggin' name is Pez.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez: dispenser of candy to children


----------



## Pezking7p

Pezking…the Destroyer?


----------



## jmartel

> Pez: dispenser of candy to children
> 
> - ToddJB


No longer allowed within 500 yards of a school.


----------



## ToddJB

Breaker of court ordered proximity restraints


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

Receiver of Tony's "love"


----------



## ToddJB

Endurer of Mosquito's bites.


----------



## Mosquito

Hey, that was just the one time at the Mall of America…


----------



## ToddJB

Resister of Demo's crushing


----------



## ToddJB

Embracer of Paul's Hammerthumbing


----------



## AnthonyReed

Out.

Standing.


----------



## ToddJB

Smuggler of Dan's Big Red Knot Head


----------



## ToddJB

Frequenter of build a bear and tupperware parties.


----------



## jmartel

Must be a slow day at the bank, eh Todd?

Roommate from college wants to go to Japan later this year. Might have to find a shop there and bring back some super nice hand forged chisels or a nice Kanna smoother or something.


----------



## Pezking7p

Giver of JB's


----------



## ToddJB

JTurningJapaneseIReallyThinkSo, you would be going with him?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that the same roommate that you "experimented" with JJustAPhase?


----------



## ToddJB

> Giver of JB s
> 
> - Pezking7p


Attempter of jokes


----------



## jmartel

> Ha. Indeed. You would be going with him?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yes. Once he gets back from Afghanistan he wants to go somewhere (anywhere but the desert since he lives in AZ and is now in the 'stan). We were originally thinking Norway of all places or somewhere else in northern Europe, but that's gonna be pricey. Surprisingly flights to Tokyo are only like $550 if I leave out of Vancouver (Amtrak goes right up there). So, no more expensive than Hawaii or Alaska, which is what I was lobbying for originally.



> Is that the same roommate that you "experimented" with JJustAPhase?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It happens sometimes. Occasionally I just get so lonely…


----------



## Pezking7p

> Giver of JB s
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Attempter of jokes
> 
> - ToddJB


Punisher of feelings


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Sorry , Buddy.

Future multi-pitch partners


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow! Such a cool picture.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe teach them to be second-story men?


----------



## ToddJB

Sneak thievery will not be accepted in my house!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Okay, it was just a thought….

I understand you bankers like to thieve out in the open, strictly regulated, while being too big to fail.

Still pretty amazing, cute little monkeys.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha - Politics!


----------



## ShaneA

Tony has banker angst.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No I really don't, I just had nothing else.


----------



## terryR

I had no idea Todd was a banker! 
Seems like a nice fellow…even invited me over once.

does this color paint match cherry?


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony's just bitter because bankers don't work on Saturday.

I love her little hair band. I predict half dome ascent before age 18.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes it matches; it actually makes the cherry prominent in an appealing way.

Ha! True Pez, I am a bit bitter whenever work protrudes into my shenanigan time.


----------



## ToddJB

> I had no idea Todd was a banker!
> 
> - terryR


Only in Tony's heart. I sell web conferencing.

And yeah - those combinations look awesome together.


----------



## Tugboater78

Terry those are looking good, cant wait till i get time to make a card catalog style parts bin myself..

Lower kitchen cabinets permanently installed, though still need doors and drawer fronts and a top. Kitchen drops 3/4" over 10 ft.

Now i can run the rest of the plumbing and install a sink,though temporarily in makeshift countertop, a luxury we havent had in some time..


----------



## terryR

> Future multi-pitch partners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I'm moving all my stuff to CO. No, not for kids climbing. Everywhere I went I saw folks dressed in polypro and outdoor clothes, not camo like AL. I look like I'm always in pajamas to the locals here, I assume!
> 
> - ToddJB


edit. sorry, didn't mean to quote Todd ya know…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice builds, Terry!

Third coat applied:










No more. That dries, it's onto cabinet install.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Smitty. How many do you think she'll require?

Ha. Terry, my son is still wearing this PJ's.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I believe three is enough. It's been used 'raw,' meaning with no finish at all, for a couple years. This should hold up well. And if I need to, I'll add more when that time comes. But it's mostly bare feet and stocking feet traffic, you know?


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. So tiling will be finished by dinner?


----------



## chrisstef

Tony goes barefoot in public bathrooms.

Todd wears sandals at the urinal. Loves the mist.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks great Smitty. In juxtaposition to the floor and gray paint the tile is going to look awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not even at the beach Stef. Ha! Yuck man.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks good Smitty! Needs a man's urinal though (and not the sink)


----------



## duckmilk

Lawl at all the Pez comments.


----------



## Pezking7p

It's a real sausage fest in here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmm sausage.


----------



## chrisstef

Dude can handle a link.


----------



## TheFridge

Or 2?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Fingercuffs?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony - because of your comment, my wife replaced the ficas tree.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great improvement Smitty. Leaf pattern and shape is much more complementary to the room as well.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, if you're not smoking a cigar every night in that chair discussing the likes of Steinbeck with a dear friend - than I'm fairly certain you're living in sin.

Great overall design.


----------



## Tim457

Todd that is a really cool picture. Know a good source for the holds? I'm thinking I should make a much more basic design to at least have something.

Pez loves the meat.


----------



## TheFridge

I don't know how it came about but I remember yelling at my son about not going bare footed near the urinal. And then he did it anyway.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony/Todd: I'll let the Missus know. She'll be thrilled! Thanks!


----------



## chrisstef

A 10 smitty. I love the parlor. Original original gangsta. Double oh gee.

I love your kids todd. Animals.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hehe.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive also been huffing oven cleaner.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've never smoked a cigar in my own house, and i've not huffed oven cleaner. Just saying'.


----------



## chrisstef

You got no idea whatcher missin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What 'da h*ll is dat?


----------



## chrisstef

Its a toolbox.


----------



## TheFridge

> What da h*ll is dat?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Fa real yo


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Let's see content, Stef!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bathroom tonight.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn dude. You're on a role. I love that vent cover.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seriously. Top hat.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty , that looks great.

Stef, what the? You holding out on us?

Tim, climbing holds… Colorado is full of wannabe climbings… So tons of holds on Craig's. The bulk of where ours came from though is a college here decided to replace all there holds cause they needed to burn some budget money. I got 100s for about 100. It was a killer deal.

Also, I was out to dinner tonight so I wasn't checking my email, but another Colorado SOS free arn email went out for a group of metal working machines, but all were called for before I saw it.


----------



## jmartel

Ok. I've all but decided that if I go to Japan, I want to bring back a Koyamaichi Dragon chisel. This is on a large slick, but shows the detail pretty well.










And how it looks on a normal chisel.










Sweet looking. Expensive, but supposed to be some of the best of the non-boutique chisels that don't have a multiple year wait list. Laminated white steel, the whole shebang. You can get them from toolsfromjapan shipped, so going to Japan isn't a requirement, but it may be a bit cheaper from Japan. But I'll use it as an excuse to tell the wife. Sure, it's mostly decorative, but I could use some shop art that is functional as well.

Probably bring another one or two back that are mostly the same, but without the dragon thing to save some money.


----------



## duckmilk

Smitty, that parlor looks soo calm and soothing. Very nice!

Edit: You did a killer job on the bathroom

No oven cleaner sniffing here, only acetone


----------



## duckmilk

That is cool Jmart


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Gents.

For the record, here's my experience with.. wait for it… Vent Covers.

20+ years ago, they were all pressed steel. Like your grandma had. And that was fine, but in the age of AC there was condensation and, ultimately, rust. So not good.

Then, where you had wood floors, wood registers were the rage. Get them in oak, to match your floors! Wow, couldn't be better, right? Right!!! Well, until they dried up and fell apart. (which they did)

Then plastic. Didn't rust, but looked like crap after a year or so, then broke.

So today, we're back to what it should have always been: Lowe's now has cast iron vent covers. Powder coated, and awesome in heft (if not hubris). Love them, and I'm replacing all we have to cast iron over the next few weeks. And that's what's in the bathroom.

Wow, incredible Friday Nite material, right? Gawd, I need a life…

EDIT: Jmart, I'd have to touch those chisels in person, without a doubt. They look irresistable.


----------



## jmartel

If it makes you feel any better, smitty, my friday night is researching japanese chisels and gluing up one of the nightstand frames. Going away tomorrow though for the night. Back sunday at some point.

If I do bring some chisels and such back, I'll be sure to take some nice photos.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry didnt mean to hold out on ya fellas. I nodded off. I was degreasing and cleaning that old machinists tool box. Needed to strip the siding if its gonna hang out in the new hood.


----------



## johnstoneb

Good job nice looking chest


----------



## WillliamMSP

Tha's a gorgeous chisel. Would fondle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wonder what prompted them to start mass producing cast iron covers, it is not flimsy nor will it require replacement in a year. Wtf is going on, where is the planned obsolescence? I liked your Friday night material Smitty, thanks. As far as a life; I was asleep by 7:30 pm.

That is a nice box Stef. Is it a new acquisition? I don't recall you showing it before.


----------



## chrisstef

Nah ive had it for quite a while T. I scored it from my buddys step dad. He didnt think it could be saved. Pssshh.

It needs a bit of work, well, a bunch of work actually. Top needs to be reglued, drawers need new flocking or linings, new pulls and the drawer runners need fixing. Ill keep it out as a little side project to tinker on.

I could use a dozen or so cast registers.


----------



## terryR

Tool chest looks like a keeper, Stef. Lotta work, but it will be YOURS forever.

Sweet friggin chisel. Would need a case for protection from my shop.

Always wondered where to find cast vent covers…gotta replace our rusty crap for bling! Anything to help sell this 1870's farmhouse…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Flocking, I never knew the term. Thanks 

That sounds like the perfect tinker project. Aside from the missing pulls it looks pretty Hoss as it sits.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## ToddJB

I remembered that guy gave that to you, but I thought it looked different. That will be great.

If your gonna refelt it, there are people on the internet that sell machinist tool box felt. It's different, supposedly, than regular felt.

Smitty, good to know about the covers. Ours are about half old cast and half new cheap pressed metal.


----------



## putty

A couple of weeks ago, a friend gave me a bunch of wood from his work. This QS red oak was in the pile. I put some mineral spirits on it to see the grain. I don't know if I like it..kinda busy It's 5/4 maybe I can resaw it and use it for a shop fixture?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ...If your gonna refelt it, there are people on the internet that sell machinist tool box felt. It s different, supposedly, than regular felt. - ToddJB


 Like this?


----------



## Pezking7p

Putty, i think it's cool, usually you see much larger rays in red oak.

Stefs sniffin.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony. Nope. 
http://machinistchest.com/site2/products.php?category_id=59

Putty, I like it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dear Shane,

This is more in line:


----------



## DanKrager

Didn't know cast iron registers were made! Thanks for the info, Smitty. I thought you had stained a wooden one… 
Won't the CI eventually rust just like the steel ones? I have powder coated iron stuff (not registers) and it is rusty after,... OK, 10 years. I guess that's good enough.

That chisel is, how do you say it…, BOSS! I like engraving on hand tools. I have drooled extensively over the engraved hand planes I've seen here and there. It's a skill I came close to in my short Josten's tenure, doing it in zinc plates. But steel is another ferocious cat…couldn't pull it off. A class mate of mine got into engraving in a big way and has gained a national reputation in some circles for his decorative work on knife blades and deer horn handles. I wish I had shop art like that!

And that tool chest is going to be a killer when you're (eventually) done with ii, Stef.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Nice tool chest, stef. I could probably use one.

Toolsfromjapan sells the chisels for ~$100-120/chisel. Way more than I would normally pay, but nowhere close to what Japanese chisels could go for. I've seen some in the $500+ range. And plane blades in the $3500 range. For $120 for a 18mm I could probably swing one. Built to be used every day, so it will be used frequently (but with care).


----------



## chrisstef

Ill have to do some felt homework. The chest will house files, auger bits, maybe some layout tools. Not sure what would work best. The flock gun from lv looks easy.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, you are suffering out there bud. Hunker down, stay safe and survive that beast known as winter.


----------



## summerfi

Putty that oak is beautiful.


----------



## chrisstef

Hopin youre catchin a good breeze in the office tony.


----------



## woodcox

Lol @ovencleaner. but for real doe.

That will be really cool when your done with it. Bench top chest within grasp. I would like one to walk off with the drawer, chisel trays, m&m. Is the top on that hinged?

Ya, you need to walk around that store .jTakewhiteglovescreditcardspictures. 









12mm Swiss bench chisel vs 10mm A.Isles roundback paring chisel. I may need one more larger of these. I like sharpening


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Shane. It was a bitter cold road to the other side of winter but it is looking brighter.

Exactly Stef.

My happy thought is by 12:30 I'll have put in eight (done or not that's enough) and still have time to go to Venice beach for some sun.


----------



## TheFridge

It has come…


----------



## ShaneA

Beautiful saw Fridge. Great work Bob, it is stunning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy moly!!


----------



## 7Footer

Duck, your shop is pimp already, I too love the idea of leaving the joists exposed, awesome stuff!

Terry, killin it!

Todd, you're on fire, lol @ turningjapanese… and makin' knobs like a boss.

Fantastic stuff Smitty

That chisel and Summerfield saw though…..........


----------



## AnthonyReed

7! Damn fine work.


----------



## ShaneA

His name was Robert Paulsen.


----------



## woodcox

Lol 7!

Wow Bob! Omg fridge! Envy.

Duck, your shop is awesome. It looks way bigger in there than I had thought.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Must… resist… urge…. to stock up on Summerfields…

EDIT: Cabinet's in.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea top is hinges with a dust seal to boot woody. Nice firm chisel there bro.

Bob … What do i say? Wow. Shes a beaute fridge.

7 - best gif to date. Hands down. Bravo.

Love your work smitty.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, floor looks better now. Carry on!


----------



## JayT

Dang, got some catching up to do.

Sweet Summfield saw, Fridge.

The bathroom is looking good, Smitty. Unlike some, I knew of the availability of cast iron registers. The hardware chain I work for has been stocking them for years. The one you picked looks really good.

Stef, that tool chest should be very cool when finished.

putty, you have FAS 5/4 QS oak and are talking about making shop fixutres out of it? Sacrilege! Either make something that has very simple lines so the the grain can shine or pair the busy oak with a contrasting color wood that doesn't have interesting figure in a furniture piece or two. It would look great with some walnut, IMHO.

My shop underwent a pretty big change recently. Walked in last week and here is what was in the middle of the floor.










Aaaaah! Where did my table saw go?

Wait, that's right, I sold it to make room, and help pay, for










I had started thinking over a year ago about replacing the table saw with a good band saw. Following the advice another LJ (can't remember who) gave in a thread, as I worked on projects the past year, whenever I fired up the table saw, I asked myself if the same operation could be done without. In every case the answer came back as yes. At the same time, I was watching all possible places for a decent used band saw, but in a year, only two popped up within a reasonable driving distance that weren't ridiculously overpriced.

One CL poster never responded to a message. I went and looked a the other and felt that it was going to take too much time, effort and money to get back into working condition. So, last Monday, I purchased the Shop Fox. Finally finished getting everything set up and aligned today. I think the table saw for band saw trade will be a positive one. Most of the table saw tasks had already been replaced by hand tool work. The only real loss is for ripping and the band saw can handle that, followed by clean up with a jointer plane. Plus, I've added the ability to cut curves much easier and more precisely than using the jig saw and gained a LOT of room in my tiny shop. Just need to get the portable bench assembled into sawbench format and rearrange a little bit.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks for the good words on the saw fellas.

Smitty, your shop and your house go well together. Both beautiful classics.


----------



## TheFridge

The goodies didn't stop there. My pawpaw gave me this starrett set missing only one part when I helped him out earlier.


----------



## chrisstef

I think it'll prove to be worthwhile jayt. Nice macheen mang.

Go pawpaw!


----------



## 7Footer

That is a sweet lookin SF Jayt!

Lol, i knew that gif would be a hit…

Oh jmart I got the Chuck's stickers… thanks, they're cool!


----------



## Pezking7p

Damnnnn. Dat lambs tongue.

Fridge, that is the cutest anvil. I want one!

Spent six more hours almost completely shaping and sanding on totes for wifey's tack trunk. Totes are finally ready to glue up. I can't believe how much time it takes to sand round corners on everything. Anywho the design aspect of these totes has been really challenging. I'm not super happy with what I came up with but they turned out well.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Pez, are you sanding the corners round? Or just talking about sanding them after rounding? If you are using sandpaper to round them off, I'd highly suggest you buy a flat rasp. Iwasaki carving file in extra fine takes off material quickly but you almost don't need to sand after. Maybe hit with 180 and 220 to smooth it out.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, I started using a rasp, but it requires a lot of cleanup to remove the marks. This time around I used a 1/8" round over bit and cleaned it up with 220 on a ROS and tried to take away a lot of the machined look. This way was OK but only faster by an hour or two. Oh well I'm done rounding things on this project.


----------



## shampeon

Did my first wide resaw with the new Griz.









Gonna be the top for this desk for my oldest. This is the rough idea. In reality, it'll be much more rounded.


----------



## widdle

I feel your pain Pez. Im doing the a similar detail as we speak..hassle..Are you going with just glue @ the corners ?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Tim457

Nice saw JayT and Fridge. Awesome work as always Bob. The majority of LJs seem to say that it is basically impossible to not have a tablesaw as the center of your shop. Slight exaggeration but not much. Your solution seems like a good one and saves so much space JayT.

There's a WT drill press on CL that says you have to give the chuck a jump start but works well after that. It's cheap so I'm going to go look at it, but I was wondering if you guys thought it is that more likely to be a problem with the spindle/bearings or the motor? The bearings on these are apparently non standard size and a bit expensive.

And thanks Todd. After I hit the post link, I remembered you said you got the holds off CL.


----------



## shampeon

Sounds like the start capacitor of the motor, Tim. I love my WT drill press.


----------



## Pezking7p

Widdle, I screwed the big trunk together but I'm thinking about just gluing the smaller totes because I don't have screws with a head smaller than 1/4". We'll see.

Tim, I would think motor.


----------



## jmartel

I've used my bandsaw in lieu of a TS before. Works fine with a sharp blade so long as you clean up with a hand plane after.


----------



## Tugboater78

Down to installing a sink and faucets for washer( got ones with 45 degree valve, need 90) and we will be able to wash clothes and dishes without hassle again!


----------



## chrisstef

The folks downstream thank you tug.


----------



## Mosquito

Rain. With some sleet mixed in. In MN. In FEBRUARY. Eff that


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Meh. Sorry mos, not feeling your pain right now.


----------



## jmartel

What's wrong with rain, mos?


----------



## Mosquito

it's not snow lol


----------



## putty

Looks good Smitty… I hope it is not you drinking the bottled water!


----------



## theoldfart

> Looks good Smitty… I hope it is not you drinking the bottled water!
> 
> - putty


 Might as well be bottled water. Busch? Bud light? Pah, kangaroo piss!


----------



## theoldfart

^ did i say that out loud? my bad hehe


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brain says don't care,,, see ya tomorrow!


----------



## ToddJB

So for the most part this wall is done.










Couple smaller cleat fixtures to make still, but the big stuff has its place.


----------



## widdle

I dig that set up…I remember the original drawing…Red would proly like it too, but he's on timeout…..No peekin or creeping Red…
Anyone hear from Tony…hopefully the VBWL didn't get em…


----------



## 7Footer

Smitty, you got a full cup and an unopened can in front of you, lol! You gotta catch up! chug chug chug

Rounding those corners does not seem enjoyable.

Looks awesome Todd, I'm digging it. Definitely your style.

Got a coat of finish on my miter saw cabinet tonight, it's pretty much done and I'm stoked.


----------



## chrisstef

Wall looks great todd.

Smitty was up all night peeing.

Pics 7. Wtf.

Hey widdsy.


----------



## woodcox

Ian should document that desk build. I remember those metal ones from school.

Todd. Your shop.


----------



## woodcox

Nice pez.


----------



## putty

Nice Cleat wall Todd!!! A place for everything and, everything in its place!


----------



## JayT

Dang, Todd, that looks great. Wish I had that much room.


----------



## terryR

Very nice, Toddster. I love the reclaimed wood without finish gooped on. Will still look fab in 10 years!!!

Nice looking tills…everyone needs a hand-stitched Auriou rasp for their B-day this year!

Cool shots, T. Did you pack up all yer winter clothes already?

Still laughing at Hi, I'm Bob. Will remember that in case I ever meet Bob! Will want a hug! LOL!


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Ian, if it's the capacitor, that's apparently easy. It's no where near as old as yours, but should be vintagey enough that if it can't be fixed, the parts are worth more than the asking price.

Todd that's a really awesome setup to go with your vintage bench and old arn.

What's the Hi, I'm Bob thing from?


----------



## theoldfart

A story in pictures:
the sad part









consoling myself









a small success


----------



## duckmilk

Nice wall Todd. I'd like to have you down to help me with my wall storage after I finally get walls finished.

Whatcha cookin Kev? Sorry about the break, can it be reglued?

I made burgers last night with braised beef short ribs as the meat and the braising liquid for dipping sauce. Came out great.



















Got started cutting and putting up the ceiling pieces yesterday, almost done except for a bunch of trimming around the outlets and fill pieces where needed.










Used some stuff they call underlayment. It's a plywood slightly thinner than 1/4" ply and cheaper.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Duck. The break can be glued no problem, I'm just a bit of a klutz. Thats white bean and chicken chili with jalapeño and grilled hatch chillies.


----------



## putty

You guys are making me hungry…

Nice work Duck, good place to hang things. It's a brilliant Idea


----------



## jmartel

> What s the Hi, I m Bob thing from?
> 
> - Tim


Fight Club. Great movie.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks fellars. I honestly don't really enjoy making things out of pallets and fence, but it looks cool and it's free.


----------



## Pezking7p

Kev, sometimes the BFH is not the way to go?

How to cut this inlay? I tried on my router table and failed miserably. I'm thinking plunge router with an edge guide, but really I have no idea.


----------



## chrisstef

Eesh. I cant see a ton of ways to go about that except by hand. Even then its gonna be tough without it being a very loose joint.


----------



## widdle

Is the end piece (Breadoard ?) already attached


----------



## Pezking7p

Yes widdle, it's attached. I thought it would be easier to line things up if I cut it while they were joined. Honestly I couldn't have done it on the router table anyway, my problem was just that the piece was too tall to hold perfectly upright.

I tried to do one by hand but even marking it is difficult.


----------



## widdle

My first instict would be to rip something (Or a piece of thin ply if your lucky) And double sticky tape it to flush out the step…A really tall temp fence on the router taple, fresh bit and stops and feather boards and tiny bites… Or fir out to avoid the step distraction, and hand tool it with guide blocks…


----------



## DanKrager

I cut mine in with a plunge router on a runner consisting of a wide block clamped to the table top upon which the router could successfully ride and follow the edge. Several passes made it more comfortable. The equivalent would be to set up a good vertical fence on a router table. It would be easiest on a horizontal router setup though.

The piece got shaped before gluing in. It goes quite deep, maybe 1 1/2" if I remember well, because it wasn't just decorative. 
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Is that from One end to the other (breadboard to breadboard)? marking gauge and carcass saw and router plane? Chisel work if router plane won't bullnose.


----------



## theoldfart

Sometimes Dan, the BFH should be aimed at my head! Find Daryl Pearts book on G&G details, he shows you how to make that joint.


----------



## chrisstef

Flush out the step. Love it widds.

Go cam. Kuechley is the best mike backer the leagues seen since ray.


----------



## widdle

Here's a bad example of what i was thinking…Flush out…


















Than create a little guide block for your chisel work…I would probably go handtool in that situation…How deep are you looking to go ?


----------



## widdle

Guide…









i meant temporary " flush out " stef..

Im pulling for Peyton…Not a huge Cam fan, His college carreer had some red flags and wearing a foxtail on his pants, gets the Kook award from me…and don't forget about his pouting previous years


----------



## chrisstef

Yea im with ya. Pad out the narrow portion to sit flush with breadboard end. Route. Remove pad. Route to jog.

Cam's a couple french fries short no doubt but hes entertaining as hell right now and playing good ball.

Widds is a closet furry.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Manning? Meh. Unlike two years ago, Denver is in the big game despite him, not because of him. Ultimately, though, I don't really care who wins this year, I'm just happy to have the excuse to eat chili dogs for dinner.


----------



## widdle

Yeah,,,And my closet door is always open…Yes cam is a amazing talent..Just hate to see manning get trash talked cuz of his Super Bowl record for the next fifty years…great player, teamate, coach on the field, pro's pro..


----------



## chrisstef

Amen to that ^.

One bite bill.


----------



## widdle

I'd like to see him go deep on first down next series, if there outside of Carolina's thirty..


----------



## jmartel

Pez, use a slot cutting bit with a top bearing. Then square up with a chisel and maybe a router plane if you have one. I believe that's how darrell peart does it.


----------



## jmartel

Double post


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tough cut, no suggestion but Dan K and widdle each are on it.

A chunk of my day:


----------



## WillliamMSP

I'm time-shifted, about 10 minutes behind live, but I don't want to ffwd through SB commercials.

First world problems.


----------



## summerfi

There's a lot of talent packed into Smitty_Cabinetshop. That looks nice.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice work smitty. I hate tile.


----------



## chrisstef

Coldplays performance will be a good spot to catch up bill.

Solid work smitty. Solid.


----------



## theoldfart

Heck of a chunk Smitty.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Coldplays performance will be a good spot to catch up bill.
> 
> - chrisstef


Annnd done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who knew fiberglass surrounds can be reglazed? Apparently it's done, and we'll be getting ours done as well. Wifey wants it white, so that's what'll happen.

Thanks, long day.

I hate tile work, too.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think the slot cutter is the trick. Thanks for all the input guys.

Go panthers! Kind of an ugly game.


----------



## ToddJB

> Go panthers!
> 
> - Pezking7p


They went.

Smitty, awesome.


----------



## TheFridge

> Coldplays performance will be a good spot to catch up bill.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Annnd done.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Was thinking the same.

You know how I know you are gay? You just watched the super bowl halftime show 

Edit: well damn. The old man pulled it off.

Edit edit: by that I mean he held on while the defense entered Carolina.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ugh, what an eminently forgettable Superbowl (unless you're a Broncos fan). I was hoping for a good game, but at least I got chili out of it.


----------



## widdle

Stef taped the halftime show…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Put that mofo on repeat until you wear out the Os and 1s on the DVR.


----------



## widdle

This simple jig looks easy enough Pez…


----------



## 7Footer

you know how i know you're gay? you're not so crazy about gloria estefan but ya love miami sound machine….

Tim, please schedule movie night and report back to us after viewing Fight Club… ;-)

Looking good smitty!

Happy for Peyton and the Broncos, they earned it. I thought that was a great fuggin game, Denver really impressed me, I saw Carolina handling that game, holy crape I was wrong… There was this dude at the place I was watching who was a total tool, making stupid uninformed comments the whole time and it got annoying fast….


----------



## Pezking7p

Great vid, wids. Now I'm torn. I have not a plunge router…but obviously I can find use for one.

Yah, that game was a battle of defenses. Denver defensive line is obviously beast. Carolina couldn't adapt.

Cheers, it's Monday.


----------



## Tugboater78

In an hour or so.. should be able to test run the new kitchen/laundry plumbing.

Last connection just made









Hope all is good, ready to get some shop time… course itll be a month before i get it, back to work in a couple days


----------



## AnthonyReed

Drum circle









Other


----------



## ToddJB

I didn't know you make a living doing that , T. I definitely went to college for the wrong job.


----------



## chrisstef

Hippies ^^

Snowing again. Glad I put off that meeting last Friday only to have to do it today. In the snow. Again.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Some recent talk about mortise chisels (not sure if it was in this thread or in another) inspired me to add another saved search to eBay list. This showed up in my feed this morning -










Not exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## JayT

Bill, we don't judge. If you want to put cutsie stickers on your tools, feel free. If we ostracized everyone who did that, stef wouldn't be allowed to post anymore. Of course, he prefers pink fairies and princesses to farm animals. To each their own.

Tony, looks like I could start a new career with that sign. That opinion is not in any way influenced by the fact I've spent most of the morning so far trying to quantify and figure out how to fix a screwup someone else made last week-not a small one either. Their excuse? "So and so told me to do it that way"

Either they got some of that $1 advice or they didn't apply good advice correctly. Knowing the person, I'm betting on the latter. MONDAYS!!


----------



## ToddJB

Bill, that is actually exactly what they're talking about when they say pig stickers. Put em on the bottom side of the work piece and the adhesion helps the mortise from blowing out.


----------



## Mosquito

No pictures yet, but yesterday I successfully replaced the 2-switch single box with a 4-gang box and 3 switches. All 4 of the ceiling outlets work, can lights work, and outside motion light override works as well  Added a stud to help support the far side of the box as well as give me a place to run a couple of the wires… feelin' pretty good about that


----------



## chrisstef

Strong work Mos. I thought I had enough outlets in the shop when I wired. I don't. I need at least 3 more dedicated runs. Time to bust out the wiring book.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I missed so much, catching up.

Love the totes Pez.

Ian, your drill press is fantastic and happy to see you have put the Griz to task already. Love to see the desk being built.

Todd there is all kinds of wonderful in that shop of yours.

Terry, my winter clothes (pants) are not packed away.

Sorry about the cracked board Kev, that chili looked delicious.

That looks terrific Duck.

The bathroom is coming out so nice Smitty.

7's demand of Fight Club viewing is one more bit of proof he is good people.

Sportsball!


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Mos. I know it's a little more complex than building a computer, but I knew you would get it. 

Seriously, with home renovation I find electrical to be the most satisfying.


----------



## summerfi

Get 'em while they're hot. Or you could buy $2000 worth of tools and lumber.


----------



## terryR

LOL at pig stickers.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not sure it's more complex, but the voltages are a little higher lol

*turn the breaker back on.
*nothing happens; good.
*stand at arms reach, flip switch, all is well. 
*excellent


----------



## Tugboater78

Plumbing is now officially done, yes! The valves i bought for under the sink didn't wanna seal, kept leaking, went and bought some sharkbite ones after returning the others, so much easier to install than with threaded adapters.

Fiance will be happy to be able to wash dishes at the kitchen sink instead of in tubs..

While installing the sink the other night, i got some extra help..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good boy Diesel.


----------



## Tugboater78

Mos, good deal, i would rather do your whole shops electrical than conpletely replumb a house with cpvc…

Electrical, to me, is more straightforward, make the connections and unless my head was shoved up my ass, flip a switch and all is good.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, Diesel. Dogs are awesome. Good work Tugger.

pig stickers, ha.

Cross post, my MS stand, tons of pics here. 


On point.









Amazing how nice that teak oil makes mahogany look


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah, also dropped by wifey's work yesterday before heading to watch the Bowl, absolutely gorgeous day, Mt. Hood flexing it's beauty.


----------



## Mosquito

Having done quite a few liquid cooled computer builds, I wouldn't doubt it Tug lol


----------



## Pezking7p

LOL @ Pig Stickers. Made my day.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Of course, [stef] prefers pink fairies and princesses to farm animals.
> 
> - JayT


I think the Connecticut sheep population would disagree with this statement.



> Seriously, with home renovation I find electrical to be the most satisfying.
> 
> - ToddJB


I think it's because there's something a little mysterious about electricity/electronics in general. When you complete a project, everyone is impressed and it feels like you did something most people find too daunting to even consider.

Tug, what's the big deal with cpvc? I'm not familiar with the ins and outs of it.

Dat Mountain.


----------



## Mosquito

> I think it s because there s something a little mysterious about electricity/electronics in general. When you complete a project, everyone is impressed and it feels like you did something most people find too daunting to even consider.
> 
> - Pezking7p


It also makes me happy, because it means I get to keep everything nice and tidy the way I want it…


----------



## john2005




----------



## 7Footer

Dood. Mos. Your shop art project is so fugging dope. Great idea man.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks 7'! It was fun to make. I struggled for a while to come up with an idea, but quite pleased with the results. It was fun, and probably the first shop swap item my wife wanted to keep lol




























#3 for reference


----------



## WillliamMSP

That's pretty sweet - I reflexively looked for a "like" button to click on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whoa!


----------



## chrisstef

Oh damn mos!


----------



## Pezking7p

Daayyummmmmmm! How did you cut all the tiny things? Exacto knife?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys! It was mostly done with regular hand tools, and some detail files. The saw and its handle, and the bench plane's tote were cut using a fret saw. The moulding planes were made with my dovetail saw, and a chisel mostly. Mallet was fairly easy. The boards were pieces of veneer I cut with my marking knife, and the workbench was all chisel and saw work. Hold fasts were brad nails I bent and cut the heads off, then flattened the ends of a little. The molding plane irons were also brad nails I drilled for, and then cut to length.

Fun fact, the hollow plane actually worked… so long as you pulled it backwards lol


----------



## john2005

You just stuck BRKs bench in a box. Nice!!!


----------



## 489tad

Mos that is awesome!!!


----------



## chrisstef

I bet it was mrs mos that did all the work. Shes got a good handle on miniatures.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, what s the big deal with cpvc? I m not familiar with the ins and outs of it.
> 
> Dat Mountain.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Same as pvc, lots of joints to glue and everything is nonflexable, so have to cut measure and use elbows/45s to get around things. For possible explaination of it, i purchased 60 90° elbows, and had 15-20 of them on hand when i started. I have 4 left. Not to mention the 3ways, 45s, flex couplers, valves, threaded ends.

They make easier to use fittings, but the cost adds of quick, up to 4x as much. Cpvc valves $3-5, sharkbite valves$15. Added up my charge account at hardware store today, that i started for this project. Over $300 in parts there and probably another couple hundred at HD and Blowes.

Next time i end up doing something like this, I'll use Pex… save me time.

Glad its over, now to do finish work on kitchen and clean up my hella mess.

Just hooked up washer/dryer, everything WAI.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ahh, got it, tugger. I've done some pvc, and yah it gets really annoying.


----------



## JayT

Clock is killer, Mos!

For modern plumbing, PEX is the only way to go.


----------



## jmartel

In light of last night's sportsball game.

Mos, those miniature bench and tools are awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

> I bet it was mrs mos that did all the work. Shes got a good handle on miniatures.
> 
> - chrisstef


I wouldn't admit that she strayed with you.


----------



## ToddJB

That clock is benchin'


----------



## chrisstef

> I bet it was mrs mos that did all the work. Shes got a good handle on miniatures.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> I wouldn t admit that she strayed with you.
> 
> - ToddJB


It was just a sliver.


----------



## Pezking7p

About to walk into the debris for the first time since 2009.

Pray for Mojo.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Huh?


----------



## terryR

Cool miniature tools, Mos. I want to build some tiny tools one-o-these days!

State of the Farm…sloppy snow…3/4" on the ground, and 2" more predicted for today. The curve in our country road is clear, but a small hill in front of our home is icy already.










Sure hope CO snow is better quality!


----------



## Mosquito

^ That's the kind of crap I hate, the "Not even worth it" snow fall lol


----------



## terryR

Yep, just a nuisance really. 
Roads are sketchy for driving. And anything on them will freeze tonight. Only one salt truck in this whole county. LOL!

Ducks seem to like it!


----------



## jmartel

Supposed to be 61 here today. I'll take it.


----------



## JayT

We're going to be in the 50's. I'd rather have snow.

We've only had one measurable snowfall all winter so far.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ducks seem to like it!
> 
> - terryR


No I don't


----------



## Pezking7p

> About to walk into the debris for the first time since 2009.
> 
> Pray for Mojo.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Lol that was supposed to say dentist. I have two cavities that need to be filled.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah.

7 years between dentist visits? Man you must have some fresh breath….. fuggin' Pez.


----------



## terryR

Yuck, would rather help hang drywall than visit the dentist!

They just freak out when they see brown, coffee-colored teeth, and feel some friggin' need to make 'em white again. I had a crown installed in 2010, but made the dentist soak it in the coffee pot at his office before gluing in my mouth! LOL!


----------



## terryR

duck, you don't get much snow I'm guessing?


----------



## terryR

duck, you don't get much snow I'm guessing?


----------



## duckmilk

None this season so far. We get some occasionally, but most times it is just sleet or ice. I did live in northern CO a couple different times, 5 years total. It wasn't too bad there. Also in NM most of my life at a relatively high altitude where we got snow fairly frequently during the winter.


----------



## chrisstef

Psssh. Theyre calling for -8 on Saturday night. Wind chill of -30. That's Wisconsin weather in my book.

Keep up on them teeth Pez, you only get one set. (Wanted to say mouthful)

You measure that with a micrometer Terry. That aint snow. Someone dropped a bag of flour.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm pretty good at brushing, not so good at flossing. I'm resolved to do a better job of both.


----------



## shampeon

Supposedly, flossing has a much bigger effect on whether your teeth fall out later in life than brushing, and prevents a lot of cardiovascular problems that could be triggered by infections from inflamed gums. That got my attention awhile back.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm fine if I have fake teeth when I'm old. Probably go platinum.

In other news I had to run this brave little bastard off. He was actually going to try take the bar from my daughter's hand.


----------



## DanKrager

Dentist? What's a dentist?

I wish I could sell the chemicals in my mouth that seem to inhibit decay, plaque, and other junk that accumulates. After 15 year hiatus, the dental hygienist could find no work.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Bastard squirrel.

Stopped my car in the middle of an intersection to straight up scream at a guy who decided the middle of the street was a good place to throw out his coffee cup. I'll never understand how so many people could b!tch and moan about the state of a city yet continue to do things like throwing their trash out in the middle of a street. Kids in the car to boot. To who ever you are I hope I embarrassed you and your kids turn out smarter than their old man. Scumbag.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on.


----------



## jmartel

Stef's going all captain planet on his ass. Did you tell his kids "The power is yours!"?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! I missed the squirrel assault post… That silly little rodent. They consider themselves pets now instead of food?


----------



## chrisstef

I think capt planet is a bit after my time. I was thinking more toxic avenger.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Littering is unbelievably stupid and unnecessary. I am glad you gave him a lash.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Our bench dog (a schnauzer mix) keeps the tree rats honest around our place. They are skittish as nature intended.


----------



## TheFridge

I heard a couple of the bastards in my shed last night…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, shed squirrels are the worst! But then, I've had them in my attic, they've chewed holes in shed doors, they steal my english walnuts, and have made a nest in a chimney. Bahstahds… Last one destroyed my shed-stored tiki bar, using the rafia to build a nest in the back of another part of the shed.


----------



## JayT

If squirrels get to be too much of a problem, I've got a high powered pellet rifle for just that purpose. Lived in a house where the local squirrels thought the roof ridgeline made an admirable racetrack at two in the morning. I started sitting in the yard in the evening and picking them off with the air rifle out of the trees. Didn't take too long until the tree rat population was down enough to stop the midnight adventures. Entertainment and community service all wrapped into one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did you eat them?


----------



## ToddJB

We have a bunch of squirrels at the house. No problems with them getting into the house or garage or really any sort of annoyance other than the occasional item in the yard they pulled from the trash. But they're crazy around our parks.

One time, before kids, the wife and I were picnicking at a park and one squirrel was slowly sneaking up on our food chattering away right in front of us. Turns out he was the decoy as another was silently creeping up from behind us. Turds.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I cleared more than a couple dozen last spring and summer, though traps and percussive maintenance. It's like fighting the tide with sandcastle walls.


----------



## JayT

> Did you eat them?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Nope, threw them out in the field for the coyotes.


----------



## terryR

Squirrels are cat toys around here.
Or rawhide.


----------



## terryR

> Bastard squirrel.
> 
> Stopped my car in the middle of an intersection to straight up scream at a guy who decided the middle of the street was a good place to throw out his coffee cup. I ll never understand how so many people could b!tch and moan about the state of a city yet continue to do things like throwing their trash out in the middle of a street. Kids in the car to boot. To who ever you are I hope I embarrassed you and your kids turn out smarter than their old man. Scumbag.
> 
> - chrisstef


You bitch outloud at folks for littering in public while they are teaching kids right from wrong?

bud, lemme buy you a round!


----------



## jmartel

I've got a few squirrels that like to run across the top of the fence behind my garage as fast as they can. Usually gives me a good laugh when one falls off. Otherwise they don't harm me or anything so I let them be. Don't want to get in a fight with them or with the crows. Those suckers remember who you are and will attack you.


----------



## DanKrager

The owls have noticeably reduced the squirrel population here. We have three pair of owls in the community and they've been PARTYYYYYYING! I let a friend who likes squirrel meat come and hunt taking out 60 and we never noticed the difference. Most of our trees are hickory, oak, and pine, all attract squirrels.
Thank you owls. My high powered lead pusher squirts the pellets in all directions. I think it's a shotgun wannabe.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

USED to have one that liked running along power lines…..until he shorted out the fuze on the transformer pole….knocked power out on that street, and it fried the squirrel. Never saw another try that route, again.

cats and Tom cats….neither play vary nice.

used up some scrap wood today..









Maybe NOW all them toys will stay out of the tool well?


----------



## 7Footer

Pez flossing, lol









Stef loves my stroke station

Have a bunch of squirrels that run along our fence and hop from tree to fence to tree, etc. A bunch of well fed squirrels in my hood too… 2 separate times a squirrel has fallen out of a tree and landed about 3 feet away from my dog in the middle of a ball throwing session (like falling 15-20' off a branch)... My dog, always chasing squirrels but never having caught one, has been so thrown off by a squirrel dropping out of the sky that by the time she realized what's in front of her, the squirrel has come to and started making the escape… It's the funnies friggin thing ever, hear a thud, look down → squirrel just dazed as phuck, and phoebe like 'oh my god oh my god, OH MY GOD it's a squirrel!' too late Pheebs. lol


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^. Man im pretty sure pheebs and our old dog are sisters. I was just reading tgat story to my wife and bout garnered a tear from her. She goes - "Now what do i do. I just wanted to terrorize the squirrel, not really catch it (dumb lab look)." Your stories make me want another lab.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, yeah man you should get another lab, the world will be better off! And Nate-D-O-Double G can have a little furry friend! Wife and I both want another dog, but we don't want her to think she isn't good enough! We're a couple of friggin saps, I know.

You're right though, I'm not so sure she'd even kill one if she caught it, maybe by accident but she's never been trained to hunt or anything, but I think she just likes chasing them more than anything!


----------



## duckmilk

Funny story 7'  Our barn cats roam the pasture and eliminate anything they can eat.

Question for Todd and anyone else with experience, when you built your hand tool tills with reclaimed wood, what did you use to treat the inevitable fresh-cut ends to make them look weathered and not stand out?
I have some old barn wood I'm thinking about making the 4' sliding door for my shop. The boards are really wide and I'll have to rip them into narrower pieces for the stiles and top/bottom rails. That will leave fresh-cut edges exposed. In the past, I have used fireplace ashes mixed into a paste with water and painted it on the fresh cut wood, but it still looks sorta fake.


----------



## ShaneA

I have seen 7's story play out several times. By the time the dog realizes they have been given a gift from the heavens, and the shock wares off…it is too late. The look on their face is priceless, ultimate WTF.


----------



## 7Footer

^exactly, lawl… the dog even looks up at you almost to confirm that this is really happening.


----------



## johnstoneb

I just stumbled on these picture from last spring. My grandaugther helping me with a rollaway tool box.


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool Bruce! She's got her hands in the right places and very intent on the job  Thanks for those pics.


----------



## duckmilk

My new glue bottle, got tired of the original plugging up.










Sunset


----------



## Pezking7p

So cute with that mallet.

Plunge router plus base plate plus mortise bit is like $300 to cut those inlaid splines. I think I'll cut them by hand.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats gotta be a feeling like no other bruce. (Puppys breath).

Ive got little advice duck. I like the skip planed look of barnwood. Lil new. Lil old. Kinda like how you feel when you get on the lil blue pills you take.

Beautiful sunset.

I suggest a glue-bot. Changed my life.


----------



## duckmilk

Atta boy Pez, hand cut them.

I like the skip planing idea and may do that on the surfaces. But what am I gonna do with the table saw cuts from when I rip the boards in half?

The glue-bot was on my wanat list, but the bear bottle was free


----------



## Pezking7p

Hand cut is sort of a stretch. I'll be drilling out the waste and cleaning up with a hollow chisel from my mortiser.


----------



## jmartel

So I was out at sushi for dinner, and all of a sudden Adam Sandler, David Spade, Norm Macdonald, Rob Schneider, Nick Schwartz, and a few other people walked in. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## widdle

Duck, we have done it a few ways as far as texture…For cedar,(Trying to match the fuzzy re sawn look) we take a rough grained rasp or handsaw, press and drag with the grain real hard and than scratch against the grain..I had to match some pine lately, and i took a scoop of dirt with pebbles etc. added a little water and stood on it like it was a skateboard, rubbed in the mud, hosed it off a couple days later…Looked killer…Ass for stains and such…That was left to others..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Have I mentioned, I hate tile?










Another hour, and I get to wipe it down again. Whoop, Whoop!!


----------



## duckmilk

How much more is there to be done Smitty? I hate tile also. Feel ya.

Thanks Wids. I may use a wire brush on the fresh cut surfaces and then rub some dirt and ashes in it, beat it lightly with a hammer annndddd….drag it through the horse pasture :0

It'll work out, after all, it's just a shop ain't it?


----------



## widdle

My shop's the nicest space in my house, so I'm not sure what to say…But it will work out…


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, I use steel wool and vinger. Sometimes it's not a perfect match but I'm usually pretty okay with the look. And I use stuff the varies so much in color and texture that it doesn't stick out like a sore thumb. The bigger thing though is that I try to just minimize the amount of fresh cut that you can see.


----------



## chrisstef

Finished the clean up of the old chest last night. Here she is with some MS on it. Final finish will be shellac and wax. Gots to find me some hardware and a small piece of flat stock steel.


----------



## johnstoneb

Great job on that chest. It looks ready to go back to work.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome. Looks great man. What's the steel for?


----------



## chrisstef

The drawer runners are flat pieces of steel that slide into kerfs. One is missing and 3 are loose, so ill have to epoxy the 3 loose ones back in and replace the missing one. I also need to find some new pulls in my hardware stash.

I'm also looking to clean up the brass hardware without stripping it complete. 7 suggested bar keepers friend. Any thoughts on that gang?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Phoebe is fricken adorable, I want to pet her.

Those are great times Bruce.

Beautiful sky Duck.

Looking forward to seeing your work Pez.

JStarFu(ker.

Wids has an awesome shop/yard, it's artistic and utilitarian at once.

That really came out well Stef. Excellent work.

It is B's birthday, don't forget to send him a dic pic.


----------



## bandit571

Brasso?


----------



## AnthonyReed

3 in 1 oil does a great job cleaning brass in my experience. I use 0000 steel wool and it, rub to taste as far as shine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have any idea what the original pulls looked like Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

I fear that brasso will take it too far bandit. I dunno. Ill tinker with a couple things i guess.

T - they were little bent wire pulls and a tiny brass plate. 3 of the 4 were missing. I dont think ill find originals unfortunately.


----------



## terryR

Great looking work so far, Stef. looks like rectangular pulls were once in place?

Duck, vinegar/steel wool in a jar for 5 days; leave it in the sunshine while you wait. I noticed the Borg near us has "barn wood" in 1×4" for sale. Sure looks like vinegar-treated pine to me!

Guess I'm the only one who likes tile? It's nice for absorbing the extra heat from the shower! Our bath is all wood and gets cold easily.


----------



## ShaneA

Is there two holes per drawer for the pulls, will you stay within the current spacing/size or are you open to other types?

Can we get interior pictures too?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, Barkeepers friend will not wear the finish as much as Brasso. We have Pella windows and they recommended Barkeepers to clean the coated glass. Just a thought.


----------



## terryR

Stef, let's see the original pull.
Maybe I can replicate it from brass?


----------



## johnstoneb

Barkeeper's friend will probably clean without taking the tarnish (patina) off like Brasso would.


----------



## chrisstef

Open to all options but yes theres two holes for the old pulls. Ill probably fill them with tinted epoxy.

Thanks OF. Ill give it a shot with a scrubby pad.

Terry - theyre toast all ready but appreciated.

Ive got about 200lbs of old hardware kickin around. Something suitable has gotta be in there.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice chest Stef. Looking forward to the finished pics.

Thanks Todd, I read up on that process and learned I probably should paint it with tea first to add tannins to the pine. These boards are about 7/4 thick and 10 - 11" wide. I'll rip them to about 4.5 - 5" wide and groove the cut surface to accept a center panel of weathered pine boards (which I don't have yet). So, only a bit of the fresh cut surface will be seen.

How long did you let the steel wool / vinegar solution sit? I read a couple of days to a couple of weeks.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Terry, you posted while I was typing.


----------



## chrisstef

No pics of interior on me shane but ill get some tonight for ya bruddah.


----------



## chrisstef

Here are the originals


----------



## terryR

originals look kinda wimpy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love tile Terry.

Smitty's work in that bathroom is looking terrific.


----------



## terryR

Duck, heat really helps the solution cure quicker in the jar.
Try it on some mahogany or reddish wood…


----------



## putty

stef, just make some thin wood strips for pulls, screw them in from back


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Grout done, seal in in a couple days. Now we wait for the top. This is just about a wrap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Stupid picture rotated… Oh well.

Nice refurb, Stef. Yeah, those original pulls are kinda weak sauce, you can do better by the box.


----------



## putty

Bathroom lookin good Smitty. What kind of counter top are you putting in?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here ya go.









Looks stellar. What did you use for the floor molding?


----------



## 7Footer

Looks great Smitty, very nice.

Glad you're putting some other hardware on there Stef, those original pulls were butt!

JCelebSighting - Those guys must have had a show up there, they are doing a show here in PDX tonight at the Arlene Schnitzer.. Wife and I really really wanted to go, but tickets sold out right away, and cheapest I saw on CL was $200 per, not gonna fork out that dough.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What's wrong with butt?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, something like this would be my vote:


----------



## ShaneA

I like tile too. Are you going to take the tile a bit higher, so there will be a splash above the vanity top?

Looks nice already, I though I saw some crown pcs in of your earlier pics.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Color (pattern?) is called "Ice Blue"










Should pull nice between the mirror's wood finish and the floor. That's the intent, anyway. Square, undercount sink. Brushed nickel faucet. Baseboard under tile is wood, painted "Graphite" and will be waxed as a final coat. Trim around inside of doorway, same thing.

A lot of work in a very, very small bathroom. But it was time.

Thanks for the picture correction, Tony!


----------



## chrisstef

Great work smitty. Tile aint much fun but the results are worth the hard work.


----------



## chrisstef

I like those pulls todd. I'm afraid that with only an inch or two to work with (jmart) they wont fit. The drawers aren't very deep at all. I know ive got some old brass window latches that, when taken apart, would work well as a finger hook.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef / Todd;

I think those smallest pulls are the ones used on the pull-out saw till of the toolchest. And that face had 2" to work with (like bhog). It'd be a tough fit, and the rings are actually almost too small to use.


----------



## ToddJB

Who cares if it's way too big? (life motto)

Yeah that makes sense. I need to pic one up like that for my machinist chest, so they were on the mind.


----------



## Pezking7p

> A lot of work in a very, very small bathroom. But it was time.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Did you just do a complete bathroom remodel in 2 weeks? Bravo. Love the look. I like the color of the vanity.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I tore out the ceiling and 2/3rds of the drywall on the walls in July, believe it or not. Started the re-build in earnest with the installation of a new (larger, suckier) exhaust fan Mid-January. But yeah, with the completion of tape / mud work a couple weeks ago, it's gone gangbusters. All I have to do now is seal the grout, trim the room and replace a couple outlet and switch covers and it's a wrap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You said "suckier".

Bhog loves a good game of catch.


----------



## 7Footer

Depends on what kinda butt, T….. Some butt is BUTT, while other butt is *Butt*

life motto, lol.


----------



## terryR

definitely different butts; some are really shoulders.

septic backed up today! crap in the kitchen sink is gotta be fixed before SWMBO gets home from work.

anyone want photos?


----------



## chrisstef

Lumpfish in the sink is no Bueno. Better get some Clorox on that ish.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, just came across this while google image searching CE Jennings chisel for Bandit.

Odd


----------



## chrisstef

Holy sh!t. Dead ringer. The only difference is mine has a cut out for a mirror on the underside of the top and cup handles on the sides. You are the man homey!

I'm thinking bright red flocking. Cuz I'm weird.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, looks like C.E. made chests. That tap and die tray is cool. That might have been the original intent of your chest. Taps and Dies, that is.


----------



## ToddJB

Here's another link to a frontal shot, but can't find a way to get to the original post

https://www.popscreen.com/prod/MTYwMTI2MDI1/While-part-of-Jennings-Griffin-18851900-and-on-Jennings


----------



## chrisstef

I'm gonna have to do some more leg work on that. Can you link me to those pics or they just random?


----------



## ToddJB

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/antique-machinery-and-history/old-tool-box-174203/

other examples

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-C-E-Jennings-Large-Chestnut-Three-Drawer-Machinist-Chest-Box-1900s-/161686128939?nma=true&si=HWClvzPQZ7PHv4Xdwr7PNG%252FKNzo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-C-E-Jennings-Large-Walnut-Three-Drawer-Machinist-Chest-Box-/251750514771?nma=true&si=HWClvzPQZ7PHv4Xdwr7PNG%252FKNzo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## chrisstef

Found the thread on practicalmachinist …. http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/antique-machinery-and-history/old-tool-box-174203/

I also had a hunch it was walnut which was an option back in the day. Cup hinges were an add on.

CE Jennings Model 4W, in walnut with cup hinges FTW.

$15 in 1890. $550 clams in todays money. Sweetness.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chestnut, no less. Very cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bright red would be cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, looking at the cost of the 2 draw base model it doesn't appear putting any time or money into this thing is worth it. Ha.


----------



## chrisstef

Id be ahead $7.25 as it sits!

But I guess if you were a machinist the condition of the chest could have been intimidating. If you've been elbow deep in rusty saws and planes, no need to be skeered.


----------



## terryR

That's a sweet chest. Especially at $7.25. Have seriously looked at the $300 chests on Grizzly's site when I have money burning my pockets.

No floaters in the sink…just leaf debris and dirt! I wrongly assumed the problem was a clog downstream where I placed a splice to de-clog about five years ago. But, my splice is pretty and clean.

More inspection found an easier fix! The drain from our kitchen sink exits the house immediately, then trends downhill to join the rest of the stack. I forgot this stupid fact. doh! Found the kitchen's drain frozen at ground level and separated from the rest. We have had the sink dripping for days due to low temps, and the water was draining UP the vent stack! Hence the leaves in the sink.

4 minutes with a heat gun, and we're back to 'norml'.

well, not really, I turned off both toilets while troubleshooting, and one is leaking now despite all efforts. Mo' plumbing tomorrow.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, our kitchen is set up the same way - meets up in the backyard with the rest of the houses main line.


----------



## terryR

Pure crazieness, Todd. But at least you believe me! LOL. I cannot understand some of the plumbing here, but it works, so….....


----------



## ToddJB

The reason, as it was explained to me for our house, is that the kitchen line goes out to a leeching bed, which effectively sounds like a septic without an actual tank. No idea why that makes sense, but that's what I've been told.

I could easily tie it into one line since I've plumbed the basement, but that means all the kitchen garbage disposal would be running through our sewage ejector system, which I'm not sure I would want to put that extra work on that pump.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fu(k plumbing. So frustrating having to mess with old work; it can escalate so quickly.

Winter too.


----------



## terryR

Wow, here's way to save $1,995:










build that^


----------



## chrisstef

terry post revival.

also killing last 15 mins of the day


----------



## Pezking7p

> No floaters in the sink…just leaf debris and dirt! I wrongly assumed the problem was a clog downstream where I placed a splice to de-clog about five years ago. But, my splice is pretty and clean.
> 
> More inspection found an easier fix! The drain from our kitchen sink exits the house immediately, then trends downhill to join the rest of the stack. I forgot this stupid fact. doh! Found the kitchen s drain frozen at ground level and separated from the rest. We have had the sink dripping for days due to low temps, and the water was draining UP the vent stack! Hence the leaves in the sink.
> 
> 4 minutes with a heat gun, and we re back to norml .
> 
> well, not really, I turned off both toilets while troubleshooting, and one is leaking now despite all efforts. Mo plumbing tomorrow.
> 
> - terryR


Same thing happened in my rental. Dripping water saves the incoming plumbing, but the slow drip slowly freezes and builds up in the drain line, where as a large rush of water would unfreeze any ice and quickly flush out of the line. Pot of boiling water fixed 'er right up.

That pic of the chest up above is really cool. You can tell that chest spent some time riding around in the back of a trunk from the wear marks on the under side of the lid. Taps and dies bouncing around.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, for some reason I can't get into the look of new machinist chests. That's beautiful, but doesn't have the appeal to me of the old ones. Maybe it's the super shinny hardware - dunno.


----------



## CB_Cohick

I was looking at those chests in the new grizzly catalog. Why in the world would they put a mirror in the lid? I can't remember ever wishing I had a mirror to fix my hair while I was in the shop.


----------



## chrisstef

But if you were a greasy machinist youd know if you had grease on your face before you went home.


----------



## Mosquito

Supposedly from the Gerstner company: 


> The mirror was first installed in the early 1900's on some of the very earliest Gerstner chest designs. In
> those days, very few manufacturing and/or tool & die companies had indoor plumbing. In other words,
> there were few companies with lavatories (with wash basins and mirrors) for toolmakers and other
> factory workers to use to clean up at the end of the day.
> The "mirror" mounted inside a Gerstner tool chest provided the wherewithal for the chest owner to
> check his appearance and comb his hair before heading home (or, perhaps, going in to ask the boss
> for a raise). At various times over the years, we have introduced a few tool chests without including a
> mirror. Interestingly enough, the feedback from customers has been, "Without a mirror, the chest
> doesn't look like a Gerstner." So . . .you may notice that virtually all new model Gerstners feature a
> "mirror" inside the tip lid.


Source: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/why-gerstner-and-the-knock-off-companies-mount-a-mirror-in-the-machinist-tool-chest-mystery-solved.7957/


----------



## ToddJB

Also, I've totally gotten a little shard (or shart) in my eye and wished I had a mirror to check it out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^code for checking to see if his tie is straight.


----------



## widdle

Red has mirrors on his shop ceiling…
And just to let you all know it's officially official,


----------



## ToddJB

That's a beautiful Atkins, wids.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice wids.

Takin a poll. Now that the spiral is gone were debating 2 options.

Option 1 - 1st floor - close up the hole and install a window that would match the windows in the rest of the house. 2nd floor - infill with hardwood flooring to match.

Option 2: 1st floor - leave hole open and install a tall window. 2nd floor - makes nice railings and handrail to protect the hole.

Call it an 8'x8' hole.

1st floor:



















2nd (playroom)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Can't see the saw well enough on my phone in order to understand the significance.

I like the tall window option #2 but something more than a railing needs to be done on the 2nd floor, but not sure what.


----------



## ToddJB

fill hole. shelving unit in odd cranny.


----------



## widdle

Put up some caution tape around it… Give the hole a name and create a facebook account for it…Have people pay toes it…You'll be rich in no time…


----------



## widdle

Put up some caution tape around it… Give the hole a name and create a facebook account for it…Have people pay to see it…You'll be rich in no time…


----------



## widdle

Tony, The picture didn't come out good, but it was a joke cuz, my buddy wrote for master carpenter on the guard…But yeah a killer saw..


----------



## ToddJB

Also, paint over playroom rules.
A: rules suck
B: he can't read - don't repeatedly shame him for that fact.


----------



## widdle

Oh i didn't notice the rules. that changes things…

Shine the caution tape and just write, no falling through the hole and scrap the temp handrail…


----------



## JayT

> Put up some caution tape around it… Give the hole a name and create a facebook account for it…Have people pay to see it…You ll be rich in no time…
> 
> - widdle


Don't forget the police body outline on the floor.



> B: he can t read - don t repeatedly shame him for that fact.
> 
> - ToddJB


Does that refer to stef or lil stef?

I like the tall window option IF the window has a decent view &/or will bring in some more light. If neither of those, or if the window would look weird on the outside of the house, fill it in and do some built-in shelves, like Todd suggested.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Refinish the floor and put up some tile.
.
.
Wait… That's my project reality…

I agree with JayT's observations.


----------



## chrisstef

Caution tape and laminate it is.

Inside of the chest


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, put in a fireman's pole, also used as a dancer's pole when the kid is not at home


----------



## TheFridge

If you wanna haul a heavy load. Get you a Chevy…

Edit: for those that know not what I am talking about, but would like to know.






Behold greatness.


----------



## walden

Whats up knuckle heads? I just saw that Lee Valley has free shipping again…and they came out with a glue pot. That is all.


----------



## chrisstef

Hows the job hunt goin Walden? I thought Todd had ya locked up to the boiler again.


----------



## terryR

A blatant attempt at getting more hits on my project…

!

Shop Art or Wooden Door Stop?


----------



## chrisstef

More like beat material Terry. Its friggin gorgeous.


----------



## jmartel

Interesting on the glue pot, Walden. I've got a hold heet pot, but I probably would have just bought that had it been available a couple years ago.


----------



## walden

> Hows the job hunt goin Walden? I thought Todd had ya locked up to the boiler again.
> 
> - chrisstef


Haha. The job search is officially over. I decided to keep my company going and expand it into the Denver market. Working hard to make that happen. Not a whole lot of free time for woodworking right now.


----------



## walden

> Interesting on the glue pot, Walden. I ve got a hold heet pot, but I probably would have just bought that had it been available a couple years ago.
> 
> - jmartel


I was trying to use one of those mini crock pots filled with water and then putting the glue in a plastic squeeze bottle. It worked ok, but not great.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Saw Wids!

Bookcase acting as/instead of the railing? Low-lip back on each shelf so things don't get pushed off the back but light can still come through. The light from a window (regardless of view) will be very nice up there. Natural light back-lit books and shelf accouterments may look cool too.

"Also, paint over playroom rules.
A: rules suck
B: he can't read - don't repeatedly shame him for that fact." - HAHAHHA!!!

Hiya Walden!


----------



## chrisstef

Interesting take Tony. I'm pretty sure that the wall that would get the window isn't bearing considering its on the gable end so I could do a sizeable window. The first floor doesn't get a ton of natural light. Theres an 8' glass opening that leads to the covered porch so the sun doesn't get to make it through the porch roof. My beef wit hthe window is that it will face the driveway. Errant basketballs could cost me. Ive been pondering a film on the window for privacy. Don't need someone coming down the driveway, peeking in the window to see me in my tighty whiteys on the couch but extra light would be awesome. Wifey put up a facebook poll as well. We're kinda torn.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It could have opaque glass. The light, not the view, is what will enhance the space in my estimation.

Windows break sometimes dude, don't be a b!tch (Jake).


----------



## bandit571

Window? maintainence issues…Glass Blocks? Lots of light and you have a hard time seeing anything through them…


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaha @ Todd's stop repeatedly shaming him for not being able to read comment!

Man i just watched this shop tour with Milton Swan….. totally man crushing on that guy, his shop is pimped out, I wish he had his own channel, too old school though..

Chevy's come with a vortec engine, made out of real tornadoes…. Fridge have you watched the Dirtymax one ?

Also, me want.... Dude has 2, 1 with stand and 1 withouth. Idk what kind of deal he'd make on both of them, but whose WT's are pretty sweet arn. Jmart, do you have a jointer?


----------



## ToddJB

7, that base on that WT is VERY rare.

Edit: I believe it was only manufactured in '39.


----------



## jmartel

I don't have a jointer. Problem is, I don't have room for one. Could certainly use one though


----------



## chrisstef

Is the bed on that jointer short or is it just me? Do love me some WT though.

Dito - glass block would work but I dunno if the boss is gonna buy it design wise. I'm just the labor.


----------



## shampeon

That overarm guard on the WT is also coveted. That's a good deal.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I don't think the tables are shorter than the typical 6" jointer of that era, but that jointer IS a lot taller than the others of that time, making the beds looks short proportionally.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh man, so I have this jointer sitting at home, it needs a base and I was gonna build a base and then sell it, but maybe I'll just off it now… Crap! I've always wanted a nice some vintage arn like that, we have an old school WT bandsaw here at the shop and it's fuggin tits. I had no idea the base and overarm deal was a big deal….

looks like a fresh re-paint of the stand.. It doesn't look bad, and not that it would change my mind about it either way, just looks a little goofy with the worn look of the jointer…


----------



## ToddJB

Just need to paint the jointer now, 7.


----------



## chrisstef

Buy it pansy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd buy it, and I don't even use the jointer I already have…


----------



## ToddJB

7, forgive me.

This is the base I was thinking of that they only made for one year


----------



## ToddJB

Yours looks like it's early 40's

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=9665


----------



## AnthonyReed

^^Oh sexy deco-ness!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ain't it tho? That 'one year base' model stirs something deep down. Love the deco look. Wow.


----------



## theoldfart

I'll see Tony's sexy deco and raise it 200%. It is totally stylish.


----------



## Mosquito

Absolutely agree on the above


----------



## terryR

Reminiscent of the Chrysler building.

They don't build 'em like that anymore!


----------



## 7Footer

Oh my god that super rare one is boner worthy. Still like 1/2 chub for the one I'm looking at tho, I really like it… You still think it's a good deal at $350?

edit: guy just text me back and said he'd do $500 for both


----------



## terryR

7, does it run?
Buy it, and I'll trade you my Grizzly…


----------



## ToddJB

The way more common delta equivalent would sell for $350 all day long in Denver.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stop wasting time 7.


----------



## chrisstef

I paid $275 for my 6" delta and it was beat on by high school kids. Needed bearings, paint and rust removal. And knives.

$450 and dudes got a deal.

Todd will keep his eyes open. Maybe some gold bond when its over.


----------



## widdle

7..Thanks for the Milt videos, what a cool guy, gonna have to track him down….
A 6" face of hardwood on a one horsepower jointer….No Bueno…


----------



## 7Footer

When are you moving terry? I'll save one for ya, I can meet ya in Salt Lake City!

Right, Wid? He's a fuggin pimp, I heard like 20 little shop tips in there that make so much sense!


----------



## ToddJB

Wids, I'd bet it has an original 1HP in it, making it more than enough. They don't make horses like they use to. The 1HP in my 20" BS weighs 175lb just for the motor and will plow through 12" walnut all day.


----------



## jmartel

How much would you split off the one without the base for? Depending on dimensions I might be able to make a low stand for it to tuck under my other TS wing.


----------



## ToddJB

now we're talking! get'em jmart


----------



## 7Footer

If I can get him to around $450, I'd prob do $200 for the extra one, I'll eat the $50 for that base ;-) He's in clatskanie, little over an hour from my place, he says they're in great shape, he's a retired carpenter.. he says "you'd probably really like my shop" ... Lol


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like he's luring you in to become his pet, 7.


----------



## ToddJB

Does the other come with everything else - mainly motor, starter, cutters? Just literally missing a base? Or does it have a base - just a homebrew one?


----------



## jmartel

Also, 7, I think I might just go in on this one.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/5422216029.html


----------



## ToddJB

Just chop the legs on that and scoot it under your TS wing, Jambitious


----------



## 7Footer

i don't think it has a base… in the picture is on what looks to be a shop made dolly or something, but yes has everything else…

So this is what he told me… I'm not sure excactly why, but he said the other one that isn't currently on the stand is a little bit beffier, he said the table is slightly larger, maybe it's a slightly older model but if fits exactly the same as the other one on the stand? But idk why, because the one not on the stand looks like the original for that particular stand… does that even make sense? lol

here is the 2nd machine

Jmart - I saw that one earlier, never heard of quarda island? I was also looking at this Oliver.... not.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Drive over with $450 cash 7. Stop fuggin' around.


----------



## ToddJB

Direct drive. The motor is mounted to the machine.


----------



## 7Footer

Tony can you front me? Lol. I gotta go home tonight and clear out space, gonna get rid of my extra TS and jointer I have now. I'm gonna make it happen though.

Co-worker was saying the WT's with the 'driver' motor are the heavier duty industrial ones.

Wait so one is direct drive and the other is not? or they both are?


----------



## jmartel

Those look both like belt drive to me. I saw belts on both photos at least.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. You're totally right. Wonder if that mounting bracket is stock.

Looks like he finished that machine and the other machines base. But to get bang for buck put the unfinished machine on the finished base.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes 7'.

I see the belts on both too.


----------



## 7Footer

yeah i was wondering the same, saw the small belts on both of them…

Why put the unfinished one on the finshed base for bang for buck? because of the switch and stuff? Or just because he told me the other one is beefier…


----------



## ToddJB

Because he has two appealing machines. The mental leap to getting them both up and running is less far for the buyer.

"Here is a totally refurbished machine, only need a base" 
"Here's a good old jointer, on a super rad base"

He wouldn't get all his money back if he tried to sell the full restored complete machine and the none refinished jointer. He'd price himself out of the market on the full restored w/ base machine.


----------



## widdle

7 . Make sure it will make a 6"face X at least 4 feet piece of hardwood flat, An edge 90 degrees to the face and straight…


----------



## ToddJB

There is totally a chance the out feed has a bit of a sag on old jointers. Less likely on these short beds, but still a chance.

Here's a quick video on how to address it






The fence will be fully adjustable


----------



## widdle

Just for clarity…Twists on the fence and tables is what i would take a peek at. The common adjustments are fixable ….I just figure some machines have changed hands quite a few times, been loaded and unloaded from trucks, carried up and down stairs etc. And i personal dumped my first jointer lifting it out of my truck…


----------



## ToddJB

That's true. I've seen table saw tops with a dish in the middle.


----------



## 7Footer

Makes sense… thank you sirs. Favorited that vid


----------



## putty

Grizzly has a good video on how to shim a jointer on their site also.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Nice job on the bootleg ticket ^


----------



## widdle

Rough lose for Uconn there …. What is that for ? a movie, all i can make out is Frank Gehry…There is a few of his homes in the Santa Monica canyon tony..


----------



## chrisstef

Man. Tough is right. Gagged.


----------



## widdle

Yeah, couple odd miscues..

I take that back Tony. Ray Kappe is the architect i was thinking of…


----------



## shampeon

What do you do when you need a shoehorn and don't have one, but you do have some test pieces of firewood-pile cherry?

This is what you do.


----------



## jmartel

I'm starting to think that I'm allergic to white oak. I made like 8 rip cuts last night and didn't wear a respirator. Holy hell am I paying for it today. Normally if I forget to wear a respirator I get a little bit of sniffling and such, but not a big deal. This is way worse.


----------



## TheFridge

Is it just me or has there been a vast influx of people signing up to ask one question and leave in the last couple weeks?


----------



## widdle

What ?


----------



## bandit571

Been using a steel shoe horn lately. It was even engraved with the shoe store's name.

Coulter Shoe House
114 W. Columbus Ave.
Bellefontaine, Ohio

There is also a fancy "Coat of Arms" and "FREEMAN" engraved as well…now…IF I can just bend down far enough to USE the dang thing…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Widdle, it was a lecture. A part of the Director's Series at LACMA. Michael Govan, the current director of the Los Angeles County Museum of Art, had a discussion with Frank Gehry about some of his work, his long relationship with L.A., and even a little about his involvement in the Los Angeles river project. Good stuff.

Ray Kappe is not well known to me, thanks for the new rabbit hole Wids.

Ian, you "needed" a shoehorn or thought one would be nice to have? Well done in any case.

Fridge, not in here there hasn't been. Must just be you.


----------



## terryR

Think I just figured it out…Todd is a SOMEBODY in vintage power tool resto. Damn, another great reason to move!

Need to 'restore' my four year old GrizzJointer already. Covered in rust from a leaky roof, and glue drippings from abuse as a flat sanding surface.

Embarrassed to admit it, but I grabbed the wrong toilet connector yesterday…needed a flanged fitting. Hate plumbing. Hate it. gotta drive 40 minutes each way to the Borg AGAIN today!

Amazing how a shoe horn resembles a spoon…


----------



## terryR

JSniff, does Benadryl clear you up?

I'm pretty sure I'm sensitive to rosewoods. Just using a rosewood mallet gives me a runny nose. Sanding or cutting the stuff gives me a red rash on my face.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No doubt about it, Todd is kind of a big deal. Many leather bound books.


----------



## 489tad

A little snow on my day off. Lunch at Two Brothers Brewery later. No plans for the weekend so maybe I'll get something done. 
Ian bitchin shoe horn. I like that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brrrrr! Congrats on the day off Dan.

Besides their brews are they noted for any particular dish/food?

What "something" is it that you need to get done?


----------



## jmartel

No idea on the benadryl. Didn't have any last night so I toughed it out. Still feel like crap this morning. More of a reason to use hand tools more often.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, merely an aspiring big deal.

Started welding up my new compressor tank frame last night. Thank heavens for bed frames. Metal working gives you black shop boogers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where are you picking up the bed frames? Thrift stores?


----------



## Mosquito

Tony, I figured Todd meant the bed frames were for the deposit of black shop boogers lol


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, I've been known to hang around alleys.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats the scoop on the jointer 7?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha Mos.

Ah yes, alleys are even better!


----------



## 7Footer

Black shop bogeys, ewww

Stef, I'm trying to off a couple things too make room (plus get some extra scratch, with V-day now and my wife's bday next weekend, I'm blowing money out the door like it's going out of style) in the shop, gonna make at least one of them happen though I think.

Todd, is this model from the late 80's/90's? You have an idea on the rough year range it was made>?


----------



## chrisstef

Right on. Hopefully you can sell some things and make it happen bro.

Friday's dragging. Wicked cold coming in. To hell with -20 wind chills, Mos and Bob can keep that noise.

Lol … new phrase … trouser arouser.


----------



## 7Footer

me too, I want that fugger. Even thinking about selling my Bedrock 608C for some extra GA$H.

Even though the chisels I got in Brazil were complete pieces of $hit, these Sheffield plane irons are not. This #3 is making silky smooth shavings, hopefully the edge holds for a while.








lol









hahaha @ trouser arouser.


----------



## ToddJB

7, late 80s early 90s - that's as good as I got.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey JClose, how is your pimp hand? It sounds like 7 is ripe. He needed the cash…


----------



## ToddJB

With the collarbone issues I'd say it's lacking.


----------



## theoldfart

^ depends on his backswing!


----------



## chrisstef

The old cup n tickle should net ya about $10 a pop 7. One good night at a concert should cover a jointer.


----------



## 7Footer

Damn, may have missed my opportunity, The Boss played here last night, coulda slayed them old cougars.


----------



## jmartel

Collarbone is my non-dominant side. I can still discipline with the primary hand.


----------



## chrisstef

Really? The boss was here on Wednesday. That's a long drive in a pink caddy cruising down the streets.

One of my first musical memories is The Boss. My old man's from Jersey so it was a staple at my house. "Cant start a fire without a spark, this gun's for hire even if were just dancing In the dark."


----------



## 7Footer

I thought it was last night but I must be wrong, no way he'd get that far, lol… They were giving away tickets on the radio yesterday and I just thought I heard them say it was last night… but good, opportunity still there! 









oh yeah, benadryl makes me feel like I am $hithoused… stuff is crazy.


----------



## terryR

speaking of V-day; my wife bought herself a vaccuum that runs on auto. bissell. only about 14" in diameter, and 3" tall, so how much does she think it can do? motor is as big as a cat's brain, so not much capacity.

jeez…250 clams would buy a nice tool…not a cat toy! I keep a shop vac in the house since I do MOST the cleaning anyway. Maybe I'm slackin'


----------



## 489tad

Ok Tony here's the review. Started with pork nachos and they ran out of shrimp so pork samich it is. Pale Ale chasers. Food is good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That roll the sandwich is on sure looks good. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## terryR

nom, nom, nom.
can you email me a few bites of that pork sammy?


----------



## Pezking7p

G0513 bandsaw. One year old, looks to have been parked and never used. $750. Yay or nay?


----------



## chrisstef

Worth a look pez. Retail is a g note with delivery. Id like to see it at 650 personally but im on the cheap side.

Lac n wax the box tonight.


----------



## ToddJB

$190 more gets it brand new.

That may be a good deal, I feel wrong buying something off CL unless it is at least 30% off.


----------



## jmartel

The saws used to sell for about $800 a year ago or so. So, definitely not a great deal. If you can talk them down, then maybe.


----------



## 489tad

Full day, two brewery's and now took my daughter and her friends to see Deadpool. Movie review later.


----------



## Pezking7p

Well, despite only being 25% off I decided to pull the tr


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Pez. I was seriously thinking about just getting the 513 when I was in the showroom and rigging up an extension cord to go to my hot water heater outlet (no 220v elsewhere in the garage). Didn't want to spend the extra money though. Got a 14" saw with riser instead.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Pez. In the shop yet?

See how it's done, 7?


----------



## jmartel

Shots fired.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'll pick it up tomorrow morning. It's in an airplane hangar. Apparently there's a forklift to load it in my trailer but I have no idea how I'm going to get it in my shop. Going to need to disassemble it a bit.


----------



## lateralus819

Pickin this baby up this week from work hopefully. $500. Dual drum sander.


----------



## Pezking7p

That almost calls for a you suck!


----------



## bandit571

Norm Abrams would be proud…..


----------



## chrisstef

Well dayum. Some coins gettin dropped. Well played girls.

Finished the exterior clean n refinish:









Ran outta deodorant so stole a couple swipes of the wifes (like you aint done it). Stay away from the blue secret one with flowers on it. Been smellin it all day. Makin me noxious.


----------



## johnstoneb

That tool box is looking good.


----------



## widdle

yeah pez, your stoked…Ive been happy with that bandsaw…

Norm Abrahms is a pretty bad man actually..

good Work stef, what goes in there


----------



## chrisstef

Nothin yet widdsy but one day measuring and marking stuff, porno, some weed and maybe a my auger bits.


----------



## widdle

If you combine the weed and porn, you'll a have a free drawer for future stuff…


----------



## chrisstef

Hmmm. Good thought.


----------



## widdle

Thanks


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Stef.

You said those pulls are window parts?

Wids, what's your beef with Norm ( I really know nothing about him)


----------



## lateralus819

Norm abrams is a boss.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea i think thats what theyre from. They came from my grandfathers stash of hardware. Like dis:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Stef. Do you wear her underware too when all yours are dirty?


----------



## AnthonyReed

.


----------



## widdle

I don't have a beef, I think he is probably a really good carpenter and general builder..haven't seen his show in a long time..But have seen him on some impressive looking construction projects…he seems to have a really good grasp from start to finish, including the mechanicals…he seams on the building shows to be a big asset to the site, Doesn't come across as a know it all…All those pbs guys seemed like they would be good to work with…


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice chest Stef. Very shiny. Maybe you could use one drawer for a spare deodorant.


----------



## widdle

Edit..A really good carpenter, not probably


----------



## 7Footer

lol Tony. Zinger! Love it.

Sounds like a great time Stef, except for the women's product smothered in ur pits

Sweetness Pez.

Yeah Todd, I do see, and I'm working on it. Sold my extra ts and jigs to my coworker for a c-note, and just got an offer on the jointer for 80 clams, I paid 10 for it. I'll get those walker turner's yo!

Look up wood pimp in the dictionary and there is a pic of Norm


----------



## Tugboater78

Got on boat 9 am on thursday, get a phonecall 4:30 am this mornin, water running all over the basement…

Figures, water lines have been fine for over a week, not 24 hours after i leave and they start leaking…

Still not sure what problem was, future FiL fixed it quickly and fiance couldnt explain to me..

Diesel shat all over the place, apparently he has gotten used to me being around all day…

It's a Tug Life..


----------



## Pezking7p

Nothing better than seeing Mrs pez's underwear wadded up IN the shower. I guess it's shark week.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Tug.

That made me laugh at my phone Pez. Hahah!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice 7!

Lol tony. I plead the 5th.

That'll throw your morning off pez.


----------



## terryR

LOL at deoderant woes.

Stef, you gonna lose your 80%'er card…chest looks fantastic! Pulls are quite unique!

Pez, congrats on the grizz saw. Sorry to hear about shark week. yikes


----------



## 489tad

Dead Pool fun movie. A couple adult moments, National Ladies Day to be spicific, made me cring that my daughter was several rows back. To set things right I wanted for her and her friends outside the theater and ripped then a new one for sneaking into dead pool and not watching Kung fu panda like planned. People were looking, I was selling it. Her friends dumbfounded, my daughter just shaking her head. Priceless. Father of the year moment.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That's funny , Dan. When I was a kid a buddy's dad bought us tickets to Howard Stern's Private Parts - regrets it to this day, I'm sure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Nice play Dan.


----------



## Tugboater78

Bacon cheezburger, coming up!


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahaha, fuggin shark week! Solid, Pez!

Someone coming to get my jointer in about an hour, sold a mediocre Defiance #4 on etsy, getting closer!


----------



## jmartel

Tug, this is for you. Crazy close call that the Tugboat comes in to save the day.


----------



## Pezking7p

Freaking lol at that pig.

Home safe without any raping of my anoos. Saw is pristine. Guy used it to make some 4×8 work benches that he never sold. My help flaked out so I have to leave it in the trailer until morning. Sad.


----------



## jmartel

Jealous, Pez. Is that the one with the foot brake or no? I could see that being very useful if it does.


----------



## Pezking7p

Just plain Jane 513z. Aluminum wheels and all.


----------



## chrisstef

Brave bacon.

Hell yea pez shes a beaute. -1 man point for not hurting your back because "gots new machine, must get in shop".

Love your style dan. I hope nathan grows into a enjoying public embarassment.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, this is for you. Crazy close call that the Tugboat comes in to save the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Capt squeezed it in there just in time, saved that ship some major repairs


----------



## shampeon

Sweet, Pez. I think you're going to like it a lot. I should snap a pic of the jig I made to make moving it easier.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice box Stef!

Congrats Lat & Pez. Giter done 7.

You take that pic from the boat Tug?

Fatherhood Dan (tad)

My son's latest build.










Putting up roof insulation. It helps to have a really long worktable to cut it to length.


----------



## putty

Should have bought Batts Duck!!


----------



## jmartel

Once it comes out of the clamps, it just needs flattening, squaring up, and stain/finish. Not my style, but I should be getting over $30/hr for this. So, not bad. The caps for the bottom of the legs are tapped for leg levelers. Less scratching of the floor, plus the ability to adjust and level out the table. I still need to get different lengths pipes for the front 2 legs. Wasn't thinking when I bought the stuff the other day.


----------



## duckmilk

They don'tmake batts in 98" lengths, plus batts are more $$

That's looking good Jmart. I think you need more clamps ;-P Tell them it is built to go on a slope.


----------



## putty

Trick of the trade is to put up the batts, then cut a small piece to fill


----------



## jmartel

Only the center glue line is being glued up. I think I need 13" pipe for the forward legs. I could probably use 12" and make up the difference with the levelers, but I'd rather not.


----------



## bandit571

Chisel handle is about …done









Beginning to even LOOK like a chisel. Metal ring was a foundling, found it and used it. Other end is by CE Jennings….1-1/4" wide. Might make a decent enough tool box chisel?


----------



## lateralus819

Nice chisel.


----------



## ToddJB

No shop time so far today. But did take the kids on there first outdoor climbing outing.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, conglomerate rock?

How soon can the tykes be considered belay monkeys? Then they would be useful! 

Great seeing them climbing, I just got back to the gym about a month ago. When did 5'8's get so hard?

There isn't any decent ice in the Northeast right now, everything is rotten or delaminating. Even Frankenstein in NH is crap.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ice climbing is terrifying. You can tie them into a belay anchor and call it a day?

What blades for this band saw? I'll be doing mostly large radius curves and a little re sawing. Also, anyone have a link to the magical band saw tuning video?


----------



## 7Footer

> I think I need 13" pipe for the forward legs.
> - jmartel


^BHog could probably help ya out with that…. ha!

Etsy is a fuggin gold mine.

Sweetness Pez, agree with Ste's -1 tho, definitely worth hurting your back to get in the shop!

So barring no other higher offers, I'm going to pick up the Walker Turner's on Monday eve…. I offered him 500 to deliver, 450 to pickup… he laughed at me, said good luck with that, said he'll do 475… I was expecting that though, pumped. 
Cannot believe I got rid of the Delta I had today… guy offered me 80 for it, called me to say he's on the way, and I carry it upstairs and discover that aluminum fence was broken, just broke into a bunch of little pieces on the mech that holds it 90 degrees to the table… I was gonna give it to the guy for 40, but he offered me 60 before I even could… Just happy to get rid of it, and I still made 50 on it. lol


----------



## walden

I have been in Todd's shop many times and I can say that based on his knowledge of vintage machines and his craftsmanship of restoring them, he is officially "the sh!t".

Duck: Your son's skills are amazing!

Demo: That machinist toolbox looks great.

Pez: Nice looking bandsaw. Enjoy.


----------



## Pezking7p

7' explain what you mean about etsy being a gold mine. I have some planes to sell.


----------



## widdle

Pez..I use 1/2" ninety percent of the time…They don't last forever, i usually buy 2 or three at a time…

Im no expert on the bandsaw. But would say, don't deal with the dollar bill or whatever…Just put the bearings as close to the blade as you can without touching…Lower bearings a hair wider since they're a little hard to see..And lastly, spin the wheel (a lot ) with your finger as your adjusting….Than when you think your good to go..Just do some quick on offs…I ended up cutting the bottom inch or so off the guard to see better ill take a pic later


----------



## ToddJB

Pez. He's a master. Do it exactly as he states.


----------



## ToddJB

Atta boy, 7.


----------



## 7Footer

That damn Alex Snodgrass makes it look too easy.

Pez - if I refer you, we each get 40 free listings… (if you haven't already opened a shop)... It's a gold mine for exactly that, sell those planes. Unless I just got lucky, I sold a defiance smoother within a couple hours of listing, for way more than what I paid, and all I did was clean it up and sharpen the iron.


----------



## jmartel

> What blades for this band saw? I ll be doing mostly large radius curves and a little re sawing. Also, anyone have a link to the magical band saw tuning video?
> 
> - Pezking7p


You want a 1/2" or 3/4" 3-4TPI blade for resawing/straight cuts. Woodslicer leaves a super smooth finish, but dulls quickly. Timberwolf isn't quite as nice of a cut, but lasts longer. Don't use for any curves if it's a resaw blade. Leave it for straight cuts only.

Larger radius stuff you'd probably be fine with a 1/4-3/8" blade.


----------



## TheFridge

Never had a bandsaw that worked good until I did the snodgrass setup.

Might get ma bench done eventually. Another step done. Wouldn't fully clear if I didn't extend the slides. I'd rather not see them but at some point I gotta quit being picky. Might paint em.


----------



## ToddJB

Noice Fridge. Does it feel stable?


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be inside until further notice


----------



## terryR

^yuck. I'll stop complaining about 25 degrees now.

Tricky stuff, Fridge. Maybe a wooden handle that covers the hardware?

sweet bandsaw. try a $150 carbide tipped blade and let us know if it really last 10 times longer. LOL. Just woodSlicer for me. 1/2" will re-saw fine, and less drag then 3/4".

doesn't everyone have an engine crane in their shop? Got hooked on Frank Howarth on youTube recently…he built a huge wooden shop crane that I want for my next shop!

duck, your son's work is awesome!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Wife: by the way, the boy has been grabbing my boobs lately, so he must be seeing you do that. You'd better watch it.

Me: Yeah, well, when he's been climbing on to my lap lately, he's been trying to pull himself up by grabbing my crotch; I sure as hell know that he hasn't seen you doing that, so don't blame me.

She laughed and I didn't get slapped.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol, Bill.

Thanks for all the bad saw advice, fellas. Got her moved to her new home. Need to reorganize again to get everything feng shui.










First stab at 7's sammich rolls. I think I cooked them a bit long, but still good. I'll make sandwiches for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol bill. Handul of squash sucks. Our kids must be the same age.

7's upset you cooked those rolls i bet. Glad ya got er in the shop. Fiyah it up!

Fuggin freezin. I mean freeze your uncooked sammich loaf off cold.


----------



## shampeon

Put the finish on the cherry shoe horn. These are the shoes that made it necessary.









Had a chunk big enough for a better knob for my MF No. 10. So I fired up the lathe for the first time in a while. The knob replaces a previous one that I laminated with cherry & maple and wasn't executed very well.


----------



## Pezking7p

Well done, Ian. I like those shoes. Little known fact but I have a bit of a thing for shoes.

GM of our plant called, said he wanted to drop off some firewood. So I have a new pile of firewood.

Also had a guy from work call and ask if I could work on a commission piece for him. Not sure what he's looking for but I'm sure it's not fine furniture. Hopefully an opportunity to abuse my kreg jig, paint, and make a few bucks in the process.

Oh, pork butts were also on sale again for $0.99/lb so I got some more to make sausages with.

All in all, I'd say it's been a fruitful weekend.


----------



## jmartel

So pez is a foot fetish guy it seems.


----------



## putty

Those shoes would look good with Chino's

Pork is always on sale before holidays and Easter. They make so many hams that the other cuts of pork are over supplied and good prices can be had.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Those shoes would look good with Chino s
> 
> - putty


Not everyone can pull off a pair of chinos like I can. It takes skill.


----------



## jmartel

Stain is on the bottom of the desk.










Stain on the top in about an hour, then starting the Arm-R-Seal after dinner. Delivery next Sunday it looks like.


----------



## Pezking7p

booyah. How many coats of arm r seal?


----------



## jmartel

Probably 3 or 4. Really just depends on when it gets to a point that I'm happy with it. I've gone up to 5 or 6 coats before. Bottom still has a bit of tearout, but since it's the bottom I don't care. Plus, I don't want to reduce thickness any more than it's already at (1" finished thickness right now) since it's a fairly long span.


----------



## jmartel

Also, does anyone on here have any old dividers they aren't using? I could use some. I don't want to spend $30 on some new ones that still won't be good as something like an old Starrett or Lufkin. Figured I'd check here before ebay.


----------



## theoldfart

Jinstrument look for Pexto's


----------



## jmartel

Pez, forgot about this earlier. I haven't used them, but I've heard a lot of positive reviews from buying bandsaw blades through these guys:

http://www.woodcraftbands.com/

Supposedly when you call (phone order only) they will be able to get you blades that will work best for you. And they are in NC as well.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Walden and Terry. I would like to see how my son finishes those guitars sometime. Would be interesting I think.

Fridge, I agree with Terry, add a handle or something to hide the slides.

Saw looks good Pez. Wanna try making sausage sometime, I have an old recipe of my dad's. Do you put yours in a smoker?

Front knob looks nice Ian.

Jmart, the bottom of the table is nice. Can't wait to see the top.


----------



## jmartel

Top looks much the same.










Discovered some curly cues that didn't get sanded out from previous grits. Damn. Oh well. You can really only see when you look at it a certain direction.


----------



## putty

That is a nice looking desktop, what color of stain is it?


----------



## jmartel

Varathane Golden Mahogany. Picked it up at Home Depot when I was grabbing pipe fittings for the legs.


----------



## 489tad

Duck, that guitar is awesome.


----------



## shampeon

I'll be sure to include footwear in all my shots so Pez can save to a special hidden folder. 8^)

A while back I made this little mushroom handle out of padauk for a stray 750 1/2" socket chisel that was bundled in with some paring chisels I bought off eBay. It's turned into one my most used chisels for cleanup work.









The boys raided the scrap box a couple days ago with some Elmer's glue, and the painted up their creations in the warm February sun.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^Frank Lloyd Shamps in the making.


----------



## chrisstef

Not surprised that the one with the mushroom tip is well used in your shop Shamp.


----------



## bandit571

Two "finds" yesterday…..traded a couple items and spent a dollar bill..









Screwdriver was made for Western Auto, by Stanley….has a Handyman model number H 1443

Drill is a Millers Falls 2-01…..made after 1968…..well within Red's 40 year limit. 









Not too crazy about that black plastic knob, though.


----------



## terryR

J, top looks Boss. I was just about to ask about ArmRSeal vs. Seal a Coat. Couldn't remember which Red was in love with? How do you apply the ArmRStuff? color of stain is great, too!

Hmmm, I like the mushroom shape handle for some reason?


----------



## chrisstef

I like a foam brush with the arm r seal for the first 2 coats then wipe on after that. Either or, it goes on like butter Terry. FWIW I foam brush shellac too but thin it down to a 1.5# cut. I think sealcoat comes in at a 2# cut. A little DNA and its easier to work with.


----------



## ToddJB

I've not foam brushed ARS, only wipe on. Old tshirt soaked in Mineral Spirits folded into a pad.

Demo, what benefit do you see in foaming first? Does it build quicker?


----------



## terryR

So, you use both, Stef? 
sealcoat and armrcoat?

Love me some pussy in the morning,


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, brushing it on first tends to build a thicker bottom coat.

Terry - Yup I use both. If I want protection ill use the arm r seal. Depending on the lumber used I don't mind using some shellac as the base coat and building up the ARS on top of that. Ill use shellac as a base on cherry, pine or other normally blotchy woods.

Lately its been all shellac and wax for me. I got some really good shellac from Brooklyn T&C and ive been using a mixture of oil n wax that 7 sent me a while back. Buttery smooth and soft finish with a good shine. If I wanted to dial back the shine id rub the shellac with a paper bag.


----------



## ToddJB

That cat looks huge Terry.

SealCoat is good for laying it down first when you're refinishing something and you don't know what the previous finish was.

I used a couple layers of SC on this guy then a few coats of ARS


----------



## JayT

Terry, between the Beast and that cat, I'm wondering what the heck is in the water in that part of Alabama. Are you downstream from a university and the animals are drinking up the steroids that get flushed by the the football players?


----------



## chrisstef

Todd, that dropleaf is gorgeous.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Pez! Rolls look good, how did they taste?

JNoPicture, for some reason I am not seeing any of the picture of your desk. Strange.

Duck Jr. has skills.

That is so fricken cool Todd. Right on.

That till is so cool Fridge.

Fu(k -10° Stef! That is just dumb; how is that even legal?

Those kicks are all kinds of pimp Ian, as is that lamp. Horn and knob came out nice. Great work baby Ians.

Huge cat!

Not seeing Todd's pic of dropleaf either…. wtf?


----------



## shampeon

> Terry, between the Beast and that cat, I m wondering what the heck is in the water in that part of Alabama. Are you downstream from a university and the animals are drinking up the steroids that get flushed by the the football players?


Roll Tide.

Sweet shop volcano, Todd.

BRB, gonna start a stand at the flea market selling bespoke wooden mushrooms. Call me Windfire now.


----------



## Tim457

Tony, it's not the -10 that's the real problem. Its the -30 wind chill that really sucks.

Right on, Terry.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That shop volcano went over like a lead balloon. The boy was obsessed with volcano's so for his 3rd birthday my wife had a dinosaur/volcano themed party. But started to rain pretty hard so the party got moved inside. When it came time to set the volcano off in the kitchen all the other kids were pumped and mine was loosing his ish screaming and crying and trying to hide in his bedroom.

Later when we debriefed we realized that he thought the volcano would destroy the house and all of us in it, because well, that's what volcanoes do.


----------



## ShaneA

My daughter was obsessed with volcanos at that age too. Totally mystified. Would sit through an entire documentary on them.


----------



## 7Footer

Doood, Stef. That's some crazy shrinkage weather. Might as well lock yourself in the shop.

Tony - mother nature is not to be questioned. She might bring

Nice horn, shoes and mushroom tip Shamp…. "you can be mean when ya look this clean, I'm a classic man…"

Gonna have to try the foam brush on my next ARS application.

Table top looking smooth JCraft!

You guys have any thoughts on carbide tipped jointer knives?

Pez - how'd I do? Think I could've let them rise a little more before putting them in the oven, but they were pretty damn good for my first try… Wasn't quite ready to go crazy on the shaping… I gotta say I'm completely amazed that you can make bread with 4 ingredients, and crazy simple ingredients, imo water and salt don't even count as real ingredients, lol.


----------



## ToddJB

> You guys have any thoughts on carbide tipped jointer knives?
> 
> - 7Footer


Yeah. Don't buy the cart before the horse.


----------



## jmartel

I'll attach the photo here for you Tony. Not sure why you can't see the other ones. Hosted at flickr if that helps determine it.










And I just wipe on armrseal with a rag. I just leave a heavy coat the first 2 coats usually.


----------



## chrisstef

Id save the scratch and buy 2 sets of hss knives instead 7. Spare pair for when the others need to go out for s freshening up.

Nice loaf. Do want the recipe pez. Sour dough and ciabatta if you gots it.

Waiting for a couch delivery. Boogerin up the works on a monday.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls.



> Noice Fridge. Does it feel stable?
> 
> - ToddJB


It's ok. Meaning it will be ok if it doesn't get leaned on. Just gonna suck it up and redo the slides. Setting them as far back as I can.


----------



## 7Footer

Too late, bruh.









I was just curious, actually I didn't look far enough down the part list. I was browsing that site Holbren that Stef got his knives for cheap on, and the first one on the list was $47, but that was for a 4" (Jake), yeah the 6"ers are like $80, nerrrrrrmind.


----------



## terryR

> Todd, that dropleaf is gorgeous.
> 
> - chrisstef


+1 to that! Thanks for finishing advise! I need to move past oil/wax.

Our water supply comes from the nearest cave, Dub Green Cave. Mapped to approximately 1500 feet; a nice 12' waterfall half-way in that requires a rope climb. Many historical signatures.

We are a thousand miles from any University. carry on…


----------



## terryR

Love the 400 hp chariot ride!!!

Bought a Liogier rasp yesterday from their French website. my Gramercy tote maker is noticeably dull. very.

After each step during checkout, you click a button which says 'Carry On' instead of continue. LOL!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, that's interesting to me. I was sold on the argument that the Stainless Steel of the Gramercy would hold it's edge(s) far longer than the other guys.


----------



## TheFridge

Pretty sure talk about Alabama is illegal on this thread. And if it isn't. I will go get my crayon and make it so.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop: Working!


----------



## ShaneA

Does this mean you are done tiling?


----------



## Pezking7p

> BRB, gonna start a stand at the flea market selling bespoke wooden mushrooms. Call me Windfire now.
> 
> - shampeon


"Windfire's custom fit wooden mushrooms"

"Daddy, why does that mushroom have a suction cup on the bottom?"


----------



## chrisstef

Lawl ^ "We make tips fit."

Love the leaning pile of offcuts Smitty. If I dovetailed a lot id make a lil mini bench for the pin board to lay on.

Wifey surprised me with a shop tv for V-day. Made the orchid I bought her look chincy. I'm gonna have to make a cabinet for it to keep the dust at bay. Cherry plywood me thinks.

I think youd like shellac Terry. There's a learning curve to it but once you get past that its pretty cool stuff to work with. You can never really totally botch it. Easy to sand (does clog paper though) and can be almost totally reversed with more alcohol. You can get 3 coats on in an hour too. Hog has been teaching me the ways for a while now and I'm almost through my 100 level courses. Next up is tinting with dyes and multiple layer finishes.


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Todd, it's history at the curved tip.

LOL at mushrooms and suction cups!

edit…shellac is good to me so far, Stef. adding colors hasn't worked so well.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh, if you can shellac you can ARS without any issue. Way easier imo.


----------



## Pezking7p

7', the outside looks good. But how was the inside? That's what determines a good loaf. And how did it taste? French bread is amazing because it's so simple and rewarding (though it can be really complicated when you start doing fancy stuff like doing enzyme rests and steam baking). The down side to french bread is that it only lasts about a couple hours before it starts to go stale. An uncut roll like that has maybe 4-5 hours before it starts to go bad. You can store it in a baggy but then the crust goes soft.

The key to knowing when to bake it is that when you poke the dough, it should spring back just a little, and not all the way back to it's original shape. Anyway I'm glad you had good results on the first try.

Also, 7' did not use my recipe, and even if he did it wouldn't matter much. French bread is french bread. The only difference is how much water you add and what shape you make it.

We had about 2" of snow last night. At 10:00 pm, after about an inch had fallen and it was still coming down pretty hard, the workers in my plant took it upon themselves to all leave work because of the snow, I guess thinking it was safer to drive home in the middle of a snow storm, before any plows have run, rather than wait until 7:00am the next morning after more salt and plowing has been done. Apparently they got together and decided if they all (about 15 people) went home they couldn't ALL get in trouble….LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy hell that's ballsy Pez. I had 2 guys decide the same thing once. I just sent out their W2's in the mail.

I wanna know more about bread making. Pizza dough too. How important is the water and whatevers in it? Whenever I hear about good pizza, its always about the water. Some say the New York water is what makes the pie so tasty. Pizza dough would be awesome to make. I can still throw and spin the dough but I can never get the right consistency for it. Its always too thick and wont stretch enough so I end up overworking it and it comes out all shtty.

Talk yeast to me baby.


----------



## Pezking7p

jammy?


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm so confused about what's happening with my posts right now. God speed, Lumberjocks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful, thanks JMoney. Not sure why flickr hosted pics would not show up, maybe adblocker doesn't like them?

Nice work 7.

Congrats Stef, awful nice of Mrs. Stef to get you that.

HAHA @ Fridge's mandate.

Nice shot Smitty.

I finished my taxes so now I can start paying for, instead of just planing, my vacation. Woot!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The smoother, on it's side, is used to mark the tails to pins. Off cut stack is just me being lazy.

Tile done, until vanity w/ backsplash is in and I can run the top row of fancy stuff.










A stool puts work at the right height for me.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^ oooohhhhhh, fancy skew chisels.


----------



## 7Footer

I will use your recipe on my next try Pez… I just wanted to give it a shot yesterday…. Wife said they tasted good, and I don't think she'd hold back if they tasted like poop. But they could've been better, I was following everything exactly, and then 10 minutes b4 the final kneading (before shaping them), our friends wife showed up because the husband had accidentally locked her out and he was way on the other side of town… they ended up hanging out for over an hour, so i hadn't yet shaped them and got impatient after shaping… But yeah the short shelf life is frustrating with pao frances, we like to buy those par baked french bread loafs at Fred Meyer and then just finish cooking as needed. I think mine may be have been slightly underdone, I squeezed 'em this morning and they felt like they'd still be good if heated up for a few minutes… I'd like to get the crust a little bit thinner and flakier, but it'll just take some practice… I might make some more this coming weekend because it's wifes bday, I will use your recipe, I one I found first said to cook at 450, and to spritz the loaves with water when putting in the oven, and too drop a cup of water in a pan on the bottom rack…. Your well-done loaves look like bakery status though!

I'm with Stef, pizza dough would be cool to make too… "Chef Pez's State of the Kitchen" thread?

Those new school 750's are sure sexy, I like em more and more.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't need another thread to track, keep chef Pez and his tips in this kitchen.


----------



## 7Footer

Gordon Ramsey is not happy with you Mr. T.









re following more threads: I'm so out of touch, this is literally the only thread I follow anymore, just can't keep up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am basically the same; I look at the pictures in the other threads that I track (except the music thread) anymore. Not like I have anything to contribute aside from snark.


----------



## 7Footer

oh true that, i guess I do frequent the music thread… but it's way easier to keep up with!

your snark is welcomed with open arms.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks dood, if I had your number I'd send you a dicpic as a sign of my love for you.


----------



## summerfi

>


Thought for the day: If you're a pessimist for saying your glass is half empty, are you a pessimistic woodworker for calling your dovetails half blind?


----------



## 7Footer

Just send it to BHog, he's really into d!ck pix…..

Lol, thought provoking you are, Bob!


----------



## Pezking7p

7, the steam thing is legit for a crispy crust. I use a cast iron pan in the bottom, then pour boiling water in the pan immediately after putting the loaf in. Or I used to when I was hardcore. These days I'm happy just making a few loaves to eat. I made fig pecan bread this weekend.

Stef, I never made ciabatta, but sourdough is hard. I never did succeed the last time I tried. Takes a lot of upkeep and time to bake a loaf.


----------



## TheFridge

That's why I don't bake loaves. I just pinch them.


----------



## shampeon

The kids and Katie went to the grandparent's place most of the day, so I got a fair amount done on my shop to-do list.

Dialed in cutting miters on my DeWalt RAS to make an oak ply box, then grooved/glued it. Now, what to do with it?

Decided to finally hang up my planes. I've been going back and forth about making a real cabinet for them, but we'll likely be adding an addition to move my shop into in the next couple years, I'm keeping it cheap and cheerful.









So the box will hold my specialty planes.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Tha's a lot of MFs. I like.


----------



## chrisstef

Loaf shaped is important fridge, keep up tge good work.

Yea i aint got a ton if time to be baby sittin some bread. Im lookin for warm n chewy. Little to no crust. Doughy. I am pezno, pezno de baker.


----------



## jmartel

My experience of making bread consists of only the No-knead stuff and tossing baguettes in the oven when I worked at Panera in highschool.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, nice bronze 95. I'm waiting for a Stanley to arrive in a few days.


----------



## Pezking7p

I can be pezno. Pezno the Baketastic. No knead is probably cool but it takes forever.

Cold weather is making me antsy. I haven't planed anything for a while.


----------



## duckmilk

I tried the no-knead bread once, it came out tough. Don't know what I did wrong.

I have my grandmother's bread recipe which my mother used to make bread her whole life. It's just a white bread, but I love the taste of it, it has a little more sugar in it than normal white bread. I need to attempt it sometime and pass it on to my son who can pass it on to my granddaughters. I think it would be cool to have a recipe pass down 4 more generations.


----------



## 489tad

Ok Fella's here's the pizza dough recipe I've been using for years.

3 cups unbleached flour
1/4 cup Farina "00" flour
1 packet active dry yeast
2 teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 3/4 cup 110 degree water

separate bowl combine yeast, 1 teaspoon sugar, 1/4 cup of "00" flour and 1/4 cup 110 deg water. Mix and let sit till yeast foams.
In mixer add remaining dry ingredients, mix till blended.
Add small bowl yeast flour mix to dry ingredients.
While mixer running add water till dough forms. Too much water add more flour, not enough water and dough will be lumpy and hard. You know what your looking for. After dough is mixed, hand knead to check for elasticity. (I can tell if it good or not) . Coat the mixing bowl with olive oil. Flour the dough and put back in the back in bowl, cover with a damp towel and plate to seal. When dough rises double in size, knock it down and flip the dough over and let it rise again. Knock it down, flour it and cut into four even pieces. (that size works for my family)
Dough is cooked on a stone in a 550 degree oven. dough is rolled thin about 12" dia. Semolina flour coat on peel. About 6 minutes per pie. Give it a try. If you want to talk about sauce we can do that too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Truth 7. He loves um'

Looking good Ian.

That most definitely would be cool Duck.

Right on Dan! Get some Stef!


----------



## terryR

Pretty tools, Ian! I like the look of cherry wood on vintage planes more than I thought I would. Maybe I should send back the coco I just scored?


----------



## 7Footer

Sounds like some gratifying shop time Shamp! Some sweet tools in ur box. Is that little mini set of the bronze/wood planes the one from HF? I have those, have really never used em though, do you use them much? I also have that exact little ebony mini plane behind those, and I use that little fugger all the time…

Naperville, comin' through! Thanks for the recipe.

Arrrrnnnn!
My camera is still jacked, this is the best I got for now…








(I was rock hard the whole drive home last night)


----------



## chrisstef

Soild Dan. Copied, pasted and saved. I hope you haven't lost your taste of true pizza and jus slid in a deep dish dough recipe on us. Waterbury would be so disappointed in you.

Woke up to an ice cube of a vehicle this morning. Scraping that off was a lot of fun. Went from -11 this weekend to 55 degrees and raining this afternoon. Fuggin new England.

Hell yea 7, you came through!! Cant wait to hear the old arn purr!


----------



## jmartel

How long are the tables, 7?


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah buddy, can't wait to get it setup in the shop… I'm gonna have to get creative to get that big bastard downstairs though… The motors sound so effin good, seriously sounds like no motor on anything machine I've ever owned. lol.

The one on the stand is 40" I think, the one the ground is 48"

Our shop has a couple things for sale on CL, this power hacksaw is a pretty cool old machine, they're getting rid of it because it's too dangerous… If I had a the room I'd probably buy this metal BS ... I'm sure the BS will be gone today.


----------



## ToddJB

BOOOOOMMM!!!! Yea buddy, 7! So you landed on $475?

Get yourself some Simple Green or Krud Kutter to clean up the jointer on the stand. I'm always pretty impressed with how good the paint looks after a good cleaning. KEEP IT OFF THE BADGE.


----------



## shampeon

7: Yeah, I use the mini ebony one a lot, especially for knocking down edges of boards. The mini brass ones don't get a lot of use by me, just the mini scraper occasionally, but are great practice planes for the kids. They get the idea without wielding something heavy, and the amount of blood spilled is potentially lower.

Those are some sweet ass jointers. Jealous.

Terry: I do like the look of the cherry on these planes. The next tote/knob set I'll make will be for my No. 7 (Stanley No. 2 size), and I'll probably do that in cherry as well. Interestingly, the goncalo used in later MF planes looks a lot like nicely grained cherry once you scrape all that red varnish off.

Whenever I start thinking too matchy matchy with my tools, I remember how ********************ing amazing Mafe's shop looks with a bazillion different types of wood for all his tools.


----------



## 7Footer

Yep, $475. Badge->Noted… I was all excited to ask the guy a bunch of questions and maybe get a shop tour, but he told me he'd been sick all day from his chemo, I felt bad… The dude had a sweet place out in the sticks, his shop has 5 big roll up doors, his workshop was 2 of the 5 doors, he had 6 or 7 big machines, what looked to be mills, but he had tarps over them, I think he may have been a little sketched about doing a CL deal, and I didn't want to bother him since he was not feeling good, but told him if he has any other machines for sale to let me know.


----------



## theoldfart

To those of you who have phones with a Fire Wire charge cord, Beware of lint!

I couldn't get a good connection, the phone wouldn't charge, streaming in the car was an on again off again thing. I went to the genius bar at Apple thinking they'd have to replace the phone( had it for less than a year). Guy took one look and said LINT! Seems this is a common occurrence. The lint gets packed in and the plug does not go in all the way. Five min. and I was on my way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats 7!!! Fine hustle on funding it as well, fuggin' impressive bro.

I have a Samsung but nice tip, thank you Kev.

I feel your pain Stef, it will suck here on Thursday:


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, that's just wrong! Mean too!


----------



## AnthonyReed

What? The high 60's and clouds? Tell me about it, it's horrible.


----------



## chrisstef

Probably would have saved the company $150 yesterday in replacing my phone OF. I thought I was safe considering the amount of lint that comes out of my belly cavern every morning. Wouldn't have thought anything else had the chance to collect. Who knew?!

I hope el nino wipes away all your sandcastles T.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaha, Tony, you should probably just stay in on Thursday!


----------



## theoldfart

Left coast wussies.


----------



## chrisstef

Approved ^


----------



## terryR

I had no idea the humidity was so low in LA!
awesome weather.


----------



## terryR

I had no idea the humidity was so low in LA!
awesome weather.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have to be out in it Stef but Thursday is one of my run days.

Sound advice 7.

... Kev.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Santa Ana winds bring it down Terry.


----------



## widdle

> Left coast wussies.
> 
> - theoldfart


I heard that…


----------



## jmartel

We're showing 50's and rain every day. So, pretty typical for Seattle this time of year.


----------



## chrisstef

If you run in a sprinkle will it ruin your asics'? I know you be rockin then old school gels.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My Asics were left at chick's in San Diego, my guess is that they are already ruined. Rain does not stop me from running, it is nice actually.


----------



## theoldfart

^ running here entails the use of spikes, I'd rather ski!


----------



## jmartel

I do miss San Diego. I like the summers here better, but there only way to know it was winter was that you had to only have your windows open like 6" instead of wide open.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm dying down here. It's like 80 degrees and stuff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OF, how'd it get cleaned? Having that prob TODAY!


----------



## chrisstef

A lil computer cleaner oughta do ya Smitty. Then you can huff the rest. 2 birds one stone. Who's your buddy?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is that the compressed air can you're talking about? Got that. And you are, Stef…


----------



## theoldfart

A small brush and compressed air

I think you need to be careful of the mics and speakers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Done! Awesome, it worked!


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge could clean it out with his weeny.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Nice work Kev / Smitty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Someone tell me about Berlin please?


----------



## theoldfart

^ East or West? They are both in Germany you know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Either, mostly trying to discover a good central (for exploring the city) location to stay.


----------



## chrisstef

My wifes old college roommate lives in Germany T, I could have the wiz get in touch with her and offer up any insight if youd like. I think she's in Frankfurt now but lived in Bonn for a while.


----------



## theoldfart

Any chance Mafe has travelled there?


----------



## ShaneA

ASICS, Berlin, good weather….Tony has got it made in the shade out there in LA. Thank goodness he bought that Prius, it is the only thing that keeps him grounded.

On a side note, I have been tracking online auctions of various woodworking stuff. Actually had the high bid on one today, so hopefully it wont turn to crap. 400bf of 8/4 Cherry for essentially $2.80ft delivered. Stupid fees, taxes and delivery drove it up. But that is about probably about 1/3 (maybe a bit more) of retail locally. So kinda stoked…but it aint on our dock yet. So we will see?


----------



## putty

Do your research, Germany is being overrun with refugees, some areas are not safe.


----------



## Pezking7p

Shane, where you finding these auctions bro?

Re: Germany. I did Bavaria a few years back, its supposed to be a different kind of Germany so I'm interested to hear what Berlin is like.

Re: Weather. I'm ready for some springtime. Bring it on.


----------



## chrisstef

Bavaria … I love their donuts. Om nom nom.

That's an assload of cherry Shane. Whoa. Do want.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love to know what tips she would recommend about lodging in Berlin Stef, if it's not a bother. Thank you.

I work hard Shane and feel well grounded, though I trust in you to let me know if I am ever out of line. Not a Prius. Congrats on the wood.

Thanks for the heads-up Putty, I'm game for mayhem.


----------



## ShaneA

irsauctions.com Not the IRS but industrial recovery services…they host a lot online with various places across the US. I have been looking for a while, I throw some low ball bids out from time to time. But, they usually seem to get reasonable prices for the stuff. If a particular auction would be local to you, that would make life a bit easier. I have been trying to snag a Unisaw of PM 66 without luck yet.

It will have to be a steal of a table saw deal to jump in without seeing it in person. They do have some Unisaws closing in the next couple of days, but they don't have the fence/rail. That crap is expensive…

Edit: Tony you are never too far out of line, so carry on with the goodness


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not huge on politics, but I heard today that Jeb Bush forgot to renew his website domain and Trump bought it. I don't care who you are - that's funny.

https://www.jebbush.com


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, that sounds like a killer deal on wood. And going to that site it appears like there are tons of auctions.


----------



## putty

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kinda funny if true.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm sure neither of these guys are personally responsible for either of the actions taken (letting it expire, or buying it up) but Jeb's website sure as sh!t redirects to Trumps.


----------



## Mosquito

nah, if you look at the history of jebbush.com it's been redirecting to Trumps site since late 2015, and it only ever used to redirect to a blog that doesn't seem related at all. Nice move picking up the URL for Trump though lol


----------



## ToddJB

You and your interwebs research. Thanks for the clarity!


----------



## 7Footer

That is some funny stuff about the "Bush site" (Terry).....

Speaking of geeky computer stuff, Mos have you seen the Kangaroo PC? It's a pretty sweet little puter… The one in the link has no OS, but you can also get a cheaper one with less ram and HD with Win 10…. Cool thing about them is all you need is a display, and Apple has an app so you can acutally run Windows through an iPad, kind of a trip. We're going to try a couple of them in our helicopters, I wish our GPS system supported ubuntu… I might pick one up for myself too, they'd be really handy just to have, especially for traveling… I used the 2gb 32 ssd one with win 10 and I was real surprised at how smooth it ran, and we were running it though an ipad.


----------



## theoldfart

^ English translation?


----------



## JayT

^It's a tiny computer for the kids, not for us old fogies.


----------



## theoldfart

Me? Old? I prefer vintage!

Actually I avoid any system that has the word Win in it.


----------



## Mosquito

I had not seen those before, but they look pretty sweet… and cheap too


----------



## TheFridge

Stef. They don't call me the needle for nothing.

Trump bush stuff is sweet


----------



## chrisstef

No heat. No bueno. Me think that the pump motor is not doin nuffin. No oil + no flame = no good. At least it wasnt this weekend. 50 degrees and cloudy + 2 space heaters = we aiight. Got my dude comin in the mornin.

I will, someday, build an arcade cabinet. need to hook it up with all the old school goods on a raspberry pi thingy. How hard would that be for a mouth breather to do? Mos, 7, lookin at you.


----------



## chrisstef

> Stef. They don t call me the needle for nothing.
> 
> Trump bush stuff is sweet
> 
> - TheFridge


"Ohh fridgey gimme one more chance"


----------



## Mosquito

Easy, Stef.











Lots of tutorials out there, I'm sure this one will get to the software side before it's done too


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah mos, it's a handy little thing, it's barely bigger than my Note 5 too, will be even better if they get the android app developed.

Yeah, easy Stefferoni. That's something I've always wanted too, one of those little square sit down ones with the screen in the middle facing up, love it. Making a modernized version of that would be cool also.

About had a hernia getting this thing down the stairs… pretty sure i'm gonna need help getting on the stand.

Phone seems to take decent pics with the flash on..

Started with a sheet of plywood, a towel and a blanket… 








Halfway down, Pheeebster not helping








Made it down








And we're in the shop…This thing is so beefy
















And check out that little 3 belt thing it's got going on.. 









I'm a bit jealous about whoever gets the other one, it's got brand new knives, the knives on the other are pretty dinged up, def. need changed. THey're both so freaking cool though, even though the fence on this one is about 3x the size of the other, the other one has a super cool fence too! hahaha maybe i'll just keep em both.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the links mos, ill look into then.

See pez, thats how you earn man points. So what if 7 got a hernia, jointers in the shop.

Chilly morning without any heat here. House held 61 degrees overnight. Pretty sure that this past weekend cold sealed the deal on the boilers motor. Overworked, underpaid and she quit on me. Whore.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Chilly morning without any heat here. House held 61 degrees overnight. Pretty sure that this past weekend cold sealed the deal on the boilers motor. Overworked, underpaid and she quit on me. Whore.
> 
> - chrisstef


I guess she didn't think the tip was big enough.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Chilly morning without any heat here. House held 61 degrees overnight. Pretty sure that this past weekend cold sealed the deal on the boilers motor. Overworked, underpaid and she quit on me. Whore.
> 
> - chrisstef


I guess that whore wanted a bigger tip.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef which pump quit, the circulator or the burner pump? I'm assuming you have oil BTW.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn you, Lumberjocks! I've never had a post get hung up before, now I'm at two in three days.

I swear, you can get a cheap forum out of the box that works better than this piece of crap. There are thousands of forums without all the stupid problems lumberjocks has. WTF? It's like they hired a couple 14 year olds to program their own forum.


----------



## chrisstef

The burner pump OF. The module is stuck in lockout mode and wont kick back on. Yea oil.










Have a cup of coffee pez. Deep breaths. Lol.


----------



## terryR

Hey the only Bush that will get my vote won't poke me in the eyes later…

Sweet old power tool sittin' on the shop floor! My Grizz was fairly straightforward to lift on its stand if you still wanna trade?

Did I ever tell you guys that I hate plumbing? Every trip under our house reveals another surprise…found 50' of 1/2" cpvc feeding cold water to our kitchen sink yesterday. Hidden under pipe insulation all these years. I've reached the point of surrender!


----------



## theoldfart

Weil McClane boiler with a Becket pump. Ah brings back memories( they were competitors!)

Don't try firing too much. The last thing you want is to have that thing fire all of a sudden, it'll ignite any oil spray in the fire box. Big mess.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOLOLOL! @ Pez.

Sorry about the troubles Stef, bundle up.

Good looking out Kev.

Solid work 7! Fuggin' gorgeous piece of 'arn.


----------



## ShaneA

I may be ready to ask one of the dumbest questions in the history of dumb questions…

Right tilt table saws, I have always used left tilt. I think I understand the value of the left tilt as it relates to safety and ease of the bevel rips. However, if one had a right tilt saw and simply moved the fence to the left of the blade, other than limiting rip capacity to about 12-13" does that not in fact accomplish the same thing?

I bevel rip stuff about 5% of the time, so not much and I never bevel rip sheet goods or panels greater than what the capacity of the fence being to the left of the blade would allow.

So is that a stupid question, or I am just a stupid person?


----------



## Pezking7p

Wish I was there to help, Stef. I love fixing broken crap.

Gave annual reviews to one of my crews this morning. Apparently one guy got his feelers hurt because I said he hung back a little bit too much instead of taking charge. Maybe I should have just had some more coffee, lol.

Until about 15 minutes ago, I thought it was Thursday. True story.


----------



## JayT

> I may be ready to ask one of the dumbest questions in the history of dumb questions…
> 
> Right tilt table saws, I have always used left tilt. I think I understand the value of the left tilt as it relates to safety and ease of the bevel rips. However, if one had a right tilt saw and simply moved the fence to the left of the blade, other than limiting rip capacity to about 12-13" does that not in fact accomplish the same thing?
> 
> - ShaneA


Yes, it does. One major consideration. With my saw, I had the fence aligned to be a couple thou further from the blade at the back when used to the right of the blade. Move the fence to the left of the blade and you are now pinching just a bit.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I may be ready to ask one of the dumbest questions in the history of dumb questions…
> 
> Right tilt table saws, I have always used left tilt. I think I understand the value of the left tilt as it relates to safety and ease of the bevel rips. However, if one had a right tilt saw and simply moved the fence to the left of the blade, other than limiting rip capacity to about 12-13" does that not in fact accomplish the same thing?
> 
> I bevel rip stuff about 5% of the time, so not much and I never bevel rip sheet goods or panels greater than what the capacity of the fence being to the left of the blade would allow.
> 
> So is that a stupid question, or I am just a stupid person?
> 
> - ShaneA


Not stupid, I've done this on my right tilt saw. It didn't work out well because that side of the fence/blade were not aligned on that side and it burned quite a bit. I toe my blade out about 2-3 thousandths at the back, and my fence might not have coplanar faces. Being right handed, I also found it very awkward to feed. YMMV.


----------



## ShaneA

Ahh, I hadn't considered the parallel aspect of the fence and or blade. I rip a lot of French cleats for work out of 1/2" MDF they are 2 1/4" wide. At that width, it really shouldn't be a problem using in the typical fence to the left scenario. Right? It is the more narrow rips or if the board in on edge that makes it less desirable?

I am such an over analyzer when it comes to purchasing equipment.


----------



## Pezking7p

Just tricked a coworker into looking up and watching Two Girls, One Cup, when he gets home. I let him know it's NSFW, but he's still interested so we'll see how this plays out.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Ahh, I hadn t considered the parallel aspect of the fence and or blade. I rip a lot of French cleats for work out of 1/2" MDF they are 2 1/4" wide. At that width, it really shouldn t be a problem using in the typical fence to the left scenario. Right? It is the more narrow rips or if the board in on edge that makes it less desirable?
> 
> I am such an over analyzer when it comes to purchasing equipment.
> 
> - ShaneA


Right. It's an issue on narrow cuts or thick stock.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got s right tilt shane and it hasnt been an issue. The minimal toe out hasnt shown to be a problem. It is a little awkward though.

Got the boiler patched up. Had an air bleeder leak onto a relay and shorted it out. My dude came with tge parts and was done in a hour. Stef happy.

Thats dirty pez. Id punch you in the beans for that.


----------



## 7Footer

Shane, I durfed it when I bought my last ts on cl, didn't even notice it was a right tilt until i got it home… To me it's just weird, it's more annoying than anything.. I haven't noticed any alignment problems, but I hardly ever make bevel cuts either..

Stef that is the Suxor! Man too bad this didn't happen a few months from now, I'm pretty sure we're going to tear our entire oil system out and put in natty gas, my burner pump looks just like that but newer.

lol Pez, your 2nd effort was better…. are there still people who don't know about 2 girls 1 cup?

This was me when I made it down the stairs last night… 









Tony has a FUPA fetish


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're squared away Stef.

Everyone needs to see that once Pez.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHA! @ FUPA.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, my uni is right tilt - I've wondered the same thing. I've never had a real issue with it pinching and kicking back using the fence on the right side, but man it feels wrong.


----------



## shampeon

Also a stupid answer, maybe, but why not take a plane and taper the end of an auxiliary fence a couple thou at one end, then clamp that to the fence to the left of the blade?


----------



## chrisstef

Nothin wrong with a lil fupa from time to time. Just a lil puffy.


----------



## DanKrager

My Unisaw is right tilt and I just don't do much bevel cutting, so I don't mind too much. When bevel cuts are needed, the fence goes to the other side and the Unifence flips. Troublesome, but with splitter, 0° alignment is not an issue.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

I watched Flash Gordon last weekend for the first time. It sure was state of the art….

Edit: right tilt uni here too. It's only a pain for me because I don't have face on that side. Other than that it's of no consequence to me.


----------



## bandit571

Little work on a tool box today…









New handle on each end, this thing is getting heavy…









Cup hooks as hangers for tools. Even found a "bench" to sit this 50 pound+ box on..








matching finishes, too.


----------



## putty

I'm gonna puke!!!
I just saw 1/2 of two girls one cup…couldn't watch any more


----------



## ToddJB

I like it, Bandit. Has a log cottage feel to it. Looks great.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I m gonna puke!!!
> I just saw 1/2 of two girls one cup…couldn t watch any more
> 
> - putty


I wondered if I would catch any collateral damage.

Fairly Unpleasant Pillow Aroma….????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just read the wiki entry for 2g1c, that's enough for me to turn away. The list of parodies was funny, though.


----------



## theoldfart

Huh, not going' there. No way.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahahahahahah…. Putty gets a couple points for at least trying…


----------



## chrisstef

LOLOL putty, you poor poor bastage. That's why I said I would dong punch pez if I was unsuspecting.

Because I love you guys I'm going to share the best new word ive heard in a while. Spanish man cave = brodega. Heard it from our honduran admin gal. Almost put me to the floor.


----------



## putty

Never again, it left a bad taste in my mouth!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## smitdog

One up side that I've read about with right-tilters is that no matter what blade you put on it, dado stack, anything, your measurements on the fence don't change. Arbor flange is on the same side as the fence if you catch my logic. Other than that I'm not sure if there are any other upsides/downsides other than what's been said. Cheers!


----------



## ShaneA

Thank goodness I looked at the wiki page after I saw Smitty's post. If I would have walked into that blind, I might have been damaged.

Where do all the motor covers go on these used cabinet saws? There has to be a big pile of them somewhere. Why are they removed, and does that impact the dust collection? They are like a $100 for a replacement, and I am not even sure what they do, if anything…

I am not sure I have ever used a cabinet saw before, so all these little questions are adding up.


----------



## chrisstef

The hinge on mine is saggy af and id suspect that most people take them off and leave them off once they cant get them back on easily. A couple of good hinges would go a long way.

FIL hooked it up with some feeler gauge stock to replace the drawer slide in the toolbox. Worked like a charm. She's whole minus the flocking. Starting to lean towards some adhesive backed. Need like 8' at 1' wide.


----------



## ShaneA

I have used the adhesive backed felt before for jewelry boxes and such, use a sharp knife when cutting it up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane is tender.


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate the tip Shane.


----------



## 7Footer

Brodega is hilarious. I really lol'd.

Good thing your burner wasn't toast Stef… U always appreciate the tip.

I bet I'll be pushing 40 before Shane decides on a TS! hahaha


----------



## ShaneA

I can't remember who I bought it from though. It definitely was not Woodcraft or Rockler, must have been some sort of specialty company. Seems like they crushed the price of the WW stores on it. It has been a few years now, so the details are sketchy.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, I'm having a little trouble finding wide rolls with adhesive backing. LV wants like $20 for a 18" x 24" piece. Deys crazy. Ill hit Joann fab's before I go and pay that kinda coin.

Very glad it was an easy fix. $250 clams out the door. Also pretty happy I didn't do it by myself. There were a couple terminals that needed jumper wires to make sure the safety would perform as it should. No way would I have caught that.


----------



## ShaneA

Paxton hardware has some with a quick google search. Looks like a 3'x3' pc might set you back $20 plus shipping.

7'...that hurts bro. Sadly, it is true though.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, motor covers are not necessary. On the old Uni's had cast iron goose egg, some people removed them stating they made the motors hot - don't know if that was true or not but many people run them with them all without issue. Not sure why they ever put them on in the first place. For newer ones with a DC they help create a vacuum in the cabinet.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - http://www.amazon.com/Kunin-Adhesive-Rainbow-Classicfelt-12-Inch/dp/B0018N94NW/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1455741751&sr=8-13&keywords=adhesive+felt

or

http://www.amazon.com/12-Piece-Kunin-Prestofelt-Peel-n-Stick-12-Inch/dp/B0018N4216/ref=pd_sim_201_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=41lPij06h3L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR121%2C160_&refRID=14NPFJS289V677K9FYSQ


----------



## chrisstef

Thank you sir ^


----------



## ToddJB

Even if it costs more - you won't have to go into Joaan's

Also less if you need less: http://www.amazon.com/Adhesive-Backed-Felt-Red-Pack/dp/B007L771X4/ref=pd_sim_201_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=41Cbe2W0O3L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=04AZXFZ4WCBAJNE489TH


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I bought some from WoodCraft some years ago to do the drawers in a jewelry box for my daughter. It was supposed to not tarnish.

Don't know if they still carry it. Maybe 3'x3'.


----------



## Pezking7p

If you want some other kind of felt, I'm your hookup for double sided tapes. Just hit me up and I'll get you what you need.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid fellas. Much thanks. Noted pez.

I gotta do some measuring tonight. The typical 90%er in me is fighting the urge to finish. Must. Stay. Focused.


----------



## widdle

do any of you guys know what the best type of tea or coffee pot would be ? Copper, stainless. metal ? For boiling water in


----------



## chrisstef

Id think stainless?


----------



## widdle

I just googled, and it seems like a lot are stainless..Soo i guess they burn the cleanest ? I was gonna try ebay..Was wondering about those japanese cast iron types


----------



## Pezking7p

like a teapot? for boiling water or for brewing tea inside?


----------



## widdle

Thanks Stef

pez, just to boil water for coffee, i make individual cups..It's the extent of my cooking…


----------



## chrisstef

French pressed coffee … Breffast of champions.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I may be a n00b woodworker, but I'm a junkie coffee geek -


----------



## widdle

Actually i pour it through a cone thing..Coffee and smokes..Probably not the best diet..


----------



## widdle

That's the deal there, i do a double espresso in the afternoon and do circles in the shop..


----------



## Pezking7p

Widdle. You NEED an electric water boiler. Just get one from Walmart or wherever. It boils water in something like 3 minutes.


----------



## bandit571

What….no Baileys with the coffee? Maybe go for the 1/2 & 1/2…..1/2 coffee, and 1/2 Jack?

Have a "K" cup style thing in the kitchen…..I fill it with water, and stick me cup with a tea bag under the spout. Black Tea, with sugar….thank you muchly.

Shark Week? Just remember, that little string that hangs out, is to floss your teeth when done…

Hoping that little table can hold up under the weight of that Tool Box….









Getting a might full…


----------



## widdle

bandit, i don't drink if i did i would probably go kahlua, cuz I'm soft…

Pez..cheaps expensive…


----------



## duckmilk

I've used a tiin can over an open fire to boil the water, after it's boiling, remove it, add the grounds, then pour cool water carefully over the grounds to make the grounds sink to the bottom. Let it sit for a short time, then pour it in your cup, spit out any stray grounds as you sip them. It's called cowboy coffee. Ashes from the fire just add to the flavor. Wish I had the proper emoticon


----------



## duckmilk

Speaking of…how does one add emoticons to posts on this website? I would love to know. Toby, I think, has it figured out.

Edit: I saw someone else do it the other day as well.


----------



## bandit571

aka Redeye coffee?

would steal a #10 can from the Mess section. Empty one, of course. Pliers to form a spout. Commo Wire to make a handle…..Squad stove to heat to boil. Add every Coffee packet in all the MREs ( or for you old timers..C-Rats) and stir in. IF the spoon can stand straight up, on it's own….coffee is done…


----------



## widdle

That sounds right up my alley duck..

When people ask me what kinda framing gun i use…i say , Gun? i spit em in . I'm Rick James [email protected]


----------



## duckmilk

Yup


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol wids. If you want expensive get a nicer one. It's just an electric heater in a pot. I love mine. If you insist on a metal pot, I think cast iron is cool.


----------



## duckmilk

You can also chew the grounds for more flavor


----------



## DanKrager

If you're a white man, use ALT+1 = ☺
If you're a black man, use ALT+2 = ☻

DanK


----------



## shampeon

Sup Bill.


----------



## widdle




----------



## TheFridge

FYI if I ever meet you in person, don't talk to me before the first cup and cigarette or you will get punched in the dick.

Why would you have that opportunity to try to talk to me first thing in the morning? You're one lucky bastard that's why.

Edit: Sometimes I surprise myself


----------



## widdle

Even stef ? When he whispers Good Morning..


----------



## summerfi

Duck you're my kinda guy, a real throwback cowboy at heart. That coffee would be even better with a nice fat cutthroat trout smothered in butter, wrapped in tinfoil, and cooked on the coals. I think you have to link to the emoticons on another site, using the link button.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice, Ian! Mazzers and E61s in the house.


----------



## Pezking7p

I swear, Ian, you are a kept man.

Although I do have a coffee bean roaster. Another hobby of days past.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Little baby pro grinder…. I wants. Where does I gets? Bill and Ian, fantastic guys!

Magoo! Who's the kitty?
Widdle:
This kettle will work great for your pour over and if you want a press this one will serve well.

Mmmmm trout!!!

Lemme see the roaster Pez?


----------



## terryR

I should probably invest in a decent roaster. Have a place 45 minutes away that roasts the beans fresh daily, but at $17 per pound the cost really adds up quickly.

Especially when you drink as much java as I do…

Got my Arm-r-seal…waiting on stain to cure another day. Should I apply thin coats? sanding any between coats? I cannot read the friggin directions on the can!


----------



## jmartel

Arm-R-Seal is wipe on, wipe off. When you wipe off, go in the grain direction, and put absolutely no pressure on it. Basically just drag a rag across the finish to pick up the excess. Otherwise, it WILL streak. My coffee table that needs refinished is a good example of that. I sand between grits lightly with 400 or 600 grit paper to get rid of nibs.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony I can't tell if you serious or not. If you are, you must highly value boiled water and crushed beans. Dang. I just drink whatever the mud work provides.

Terry, I've not put any thought into if I'm doing light or thick coats. I just flow it on and leave it be. Prep with 220, lightly between coats with 320 or so.


----------



## Pezking7p

When you wipe "OFF" the arm r seal, do you use a different rag, or a dry rag? I usually use the same rag I apply with but I think a dry rag might be more consistent.

Tony/Terry, I have the iRoast. It's kinda small but it works well. I gave it up because green beans were pretty expensive, and I bought a nespresso machine that pretty much negated my use of the french press. Today we are french pressing more, although I just bought quite a few capsules for the nespresso, so we'll be off the french press for a few months. Maybe I should get the roaster out of the attic and roast a few beans?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is hard to find a kettle without plastic in the chamber, there is a stove top model that is good too. I was being serious Todd; I love espresso in particular, and am fond of his caffeinated brethren as well. Perhaps along the same lines as enjoying different brews and their subtleties. Not a full pursuit of mine but it is nice to pull from the vine of variety and indulge.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Tony - they're Mazzer Mini grinders. My go-to for buying coffee gear is Chris Coffee in upstate NY.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd my link for the press was jacked…. I was looking up Bill/Ian's grinder as the same time.


----------



## 489tad

You guys were killing me this morning. I had to fast for a blood test and all that talk of coffee, hookers and cigarettes was giving me the shakes. Caffeine is running through my system. Alls a go. Carry on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Bill.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah, that makes more sense now. I was thinking you were suggesting to Wids to drop a couple grand.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, gents, was afraid of wiping in streaks…will practice…

iRoast, huh? I thought green beans were cheap? in bulk? I could go through 5 pounds per month.

Those electric kettles are a must have tool. Especially if the heating element doesn't touch the water. Wife loves hers' for tea!

This mocca master is the Boss for coffee. perfect every time.


----------



## smitdog

I'm considering bidding on this box of planes on an online auction, no info just WYSIWYG. What kind of value do you guys see in it. I trust y'alls experience way more than my own. Right now the bidding sits at $5 but I know it will go up, today's the last day of the auction.










Any gems? The transitional looks pretty cool, but no idea of value. I can make out the Stanley logo on the bigger one, maybe a No. 6? Any nuggets out there that could help me decide on upper limit?


----------



## jmartel

Pez, I usually use a clean rag. Or at least a clean side of the rag I used to apply.


----------



## smitdog

Here's a box of clamps and vises, any help on value here too?










Thanks guys!


----------



## ToddJB

The spoke shave is a 151 - which in my opinion is the one to have if you don't have one.

The bench vise screw is nice if you need one. Looks like some other useful things.


----------



## Tim457

Jarret, the transitional on the left is probably not worth much, but not nothing either. The block on top isn't worth much. The spokeshave is a 151 style at least, and is a very useful one if you don't have one. Not sure on value but $15 plus just for that. The transitional to the right of that, it's hard to judge it's size from that picture, but it looks like it might be similar to a #2 or #3 size which Don W said was more valuable. It's in nice shape and the japanning on the lever cap looks very good. The Next plane to the right is a Stanley #5. Not worth a lot, but has some value.

I don't see anything special in the bottom bin. The screw vice might be useful, but the rust looks bad and it's hard to tell how long it it. The Jorgensen style wooden clamp below that is very useful but not particularly valuable. The red vise looks to small to be good for much.


----------



## ToddJB

What am I missing here? Is the Ukraine really that much different in the dollar that the US?

https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodenPipeAndVintage?page=1#


----------



## shampeon

My secret was to marry somebody smarter than me with a J.D. I also work from home, so that part of the kitchen is my break room.

I don't know where you're getting your green beans, Pez, but I get them from Sweet Marias. It works out to between $5-7 a pound. I'm still using the little FreshRoast SR500. Unlike, say, homebrewing, it only takes 10 minutes to roast a batch, you'll always have fresh coffee, and you save money after figuring in the cost of the roaster.









A friend of mine was working at Blue Bottle before they got big, and I helped them out with their web site in exchange for free coffee for a while. That was sort of like getting into heroin. After my free junk ran out, it started getting expensive, so I started doing home roasting.

But I ********************ing love all coffee. Bad diner coffee, cowboy coffee, gas station coffee.


----------



## Pezking7p

I always bought from sweet marias. I thought last time I bought it was like $8-9 per pound, but that's been 2-3 years ago. Like I said, I bought a nespresso, and the ease of doing that kind of took over the roasting thing. I probably should break it back out but I seriously have so many things going on right now….woodworking, sausage making, trying to get bread baking back on the list….Hard to keep up with it all.

I'm with you, Shamp. I'm a connoisseur, not a snob. I'm the same way with beer. I'll drink whatever you put in front of me, but I know good from bad.


----------



## widdle

Oh man, you guys got me totally confused….Why is it better to have a kettle that heats up by itself rather than putting it on the stove ? I would like one of those esspresso machines, but had no idea they cost that much..crazy


----------



## 7Footer

Would be fun to sit around the fire and shoot the $hizzle with Duck and Bob.

Damn, your guys' coffee game is strong. I don't drink much hot coffee, more of an iced coffee type, so I hardly ever make it at home.. Those are some sweet kettles though Tony.

Could've gone without the visual of bandits 'floss with the string' comment. good lord.

Sold my Hitatch TS last night, had the dado on it so long that i couldn't remember where the washer for the arbor was, looked for like 30 minutes while this dude checked out the saw… He said it was cool and he'd just order one, but I knew I had it, and I went full ocd, I found it about an hour after he left in a drawer I had already looked in at least 4 times..

Cant believe I forgot to mention this the other day… Terry - is that a Hypercolor tshirt? At least 10 points if yes!


> Love me some pussy in the morning,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Sweet tits, look what I found in the jointer,








I thought they were super dull so I took one out and started cleaning, but it's only the inside half of the knives that are dull, the side closest the fence. So of course it wouldn't be right if I didn't somehow manage to cut myself every time I handle a blade..

Not gonna order new ones, gonna make a jig and sharpen them, they're in way better shape than I thought. Any of you guys have a jig that you prefer ?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I would like one of those esspresso machines, but had no idea they cost that much..crazy
> 
> - widdle


Not as crazy as the people that pay $5 a pop every day at Sbucks. Going by that math, my wife and I are making money on my coffee machine (yes, I can justify just about anything).


----------



## terryR

Dunno about jointer blades, but the tie dye is self-made. I sold a ton of it a few years ago…


----------



## 7Footer

Nice! I used to love those hypercolor shirts! Been thinking about buying this one... I could see Old Fart rockin one of these too.

Shouldn't be hard to make a jig, but I might also just check how much that place in Portland would charge me, there are a couple of pretty solid knicks that might take me a while to hone.

Edit: holy cow Todd those are some killer pipes, even sweeter prices!


----------



## ToddJB

7, the local place by me charges by the inch. I think it was like $12 to get my 6"ers sharpened.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> 7, the local place by me charges by the inch. I think it was like $12 to get my 6"ers sharpened.
> 
> - ToddJB


Are we talking hookers again?


----------



## widdle

Thanks for the links Tony, ill check out all these options….Thanks


----------



## 7Footer

Oh wow, yeah just called my local Russian, $14.25 (4.75 per blade). Hellz yeah, it'll take me a couple hours at least, thats definitely worth it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wids, it is not "better", it just a matter of preference. Some like to just flip a switch and forget it.

Grab the stove top one I linked, it's a good one. Your pour over method is a great way to make a cup.


----------



## chrisstef

Sup chumps. Poppin in to say you suck. Back on the road in 10. Hustlin. UConn vs. SMU game tonight with my old man. Pretty pumped. 95% sold out. Blue out in the crowd.

Can anyone make me a .gif of this? He's known as "Big Red' and he's awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Pezking7p

Wids, in my experience, the electric pots boil water much more quickly than most stoves. My stove will take about 7-8 minutes to boil water, the electric kettle takes about 3 minutes (enough water to make about 28 oz of coffee). If you only needed one cup, it might be less.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice T!! Can I get all of the U-C-O-N-N in it? I'm probably asking too much but start it a little bit later. Gotta see the big man work out the whole chant.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^^^Edited.


----------



## widdle

That's a big game for Uconn…You should get a picture with that dude..

My question on the coffee thing , was, what kind of metal burns the cleanest ? but maybe that doesn't apply…
Ok, here is some goofy shop storage that needs a make over soon..But, better than nothing..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll defer to Bill/Ian/Pez, but to my understanding the cleanest taste (other than glass) is from stainless.


----------



## widdle

Need a couple tills here i think..









table saw stuff









bandsaw chit…


----------



## chrisstef

Love u tony.

Ill do my best wids. Dudes a celeb. Big big RPI game for us.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a good time Stef!


----------



## widdle

Sorry pez..Just kidding…take it back…


----------



## duckmilk

Nice for me to have a peek inside your shop Wids, besides one a few posts back, I don't think I'd seen it before. I like peering onto others' shops, hehehe.


----------



## Pezking7p

I want the resaw fence. Also, are those cast iron wheels?

Wids, go for stainless for least flavor addition.

Finally leaving work. Stopping at the alphabet (ABC) store on the way home. Vacation tomorrow.


----------



## widdle

Yes .cast iron… I guess ill go stainless..

Duck, here you go..

North









West









South









East


----------



## theoldfart

Great looking shop Wid.


----------



## putty

^Well organized and clean!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet digs, Wids


----------



## duckmilk

Thaanks Wids, I'll study it. I've got to come up with a plan for mine (after it gets done, running low on funds right now). Yours appears to be more rectangular than mine. That would be nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Good morning boys.


----------



## chrisstef

Slogging through my morning. Stef sleepy. Up past my bedtime on a school night was worth it though.


----------



## terryR

widdle, thanks for the shop photos; always great to see how others store stuff. sweet jointer!

T, you make me wanna visit LA! already back to t-shirt weather here….


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am in San Diego this morning Terry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmmm espresso 









Here is another of the sunrise in Balboa Park this morning


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come out Terry, I have a spare room you can crash in for a couple days.


----------



## terryR

Thanks!

But it would take me 3-4 days to drive that far, and the same to get back. I'll need to stay for a week to justify the diesel fuel. 

and I'm fairly certain our 1870's house will fall apart if I leave. It's watching me pack.


----------



## chrisstef

So have you found someone to buy the place Terry or you just haulin a$$?

Is spare room code for "you can sleep in my bed with me. Its a twin."? In any fashion, I could do some espresso and that's a great looking sunrise. Temps in 50's this weekend. Let's turn the corner.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Try as you might Stef, no ********************.


----------



## theoldfart

^ not so fast Steff, I am still skiing!


----------



## ShaneA

So I have been trying to negotiate the pick up of the cherry I bought at auction. We do a lot of LTL shipments at work, we have a negotiated rate in Missouri for $60 per pallet. So I am thinking I am going to have them pick it, throw in a truck, $60 and a day later…it is on our dock.

Not so fast my friend. (Lee Corso voice). The LTL company tells me because it is 10' long…they need $180 now. No problem, I will call our freight broker. 10' no problem, they can do it for $100. Ok, sheet starting to add up, but still acceptable. Call the rigging company, and dude tells me it will be $25 to load it. Ok, adding up a bit more…I send him the info he needs. He looks at it, tells me he now needs $25 to load it and $200 to build a pallet for it to go LTL.

Not so fast my friend, I am NOT paying your ass to $225 to palletize and load a bunk of lumber. I will just drive the 250 miles and do it my damn self. These dudes are running a racquet here. It is worth to me to take a day of vacation, $50 fuel, to not have to pay $325 for LTL and loading fees. WTF? I feel like the doods were trying to gig me a bit. Now I am a bit cranky. I will probably put the auction company on blast at some point too. Maybe I am being a bit sensitive. But $200 for a pallet, and $25 to put it on a truck. That is stupid.


----------



## chrisstef

Id tell them to slide that extra long pallet in sideways and have a warm d!cwich for lunch. If its all ready bundled I dont see the need for a pallet unless your a hack of a forklift operator.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Just came back from my local Woodcraft, where they're holding a 20% hand tools event. I did get a much needed diamond stone and other sharpening schtuff for 20% off, but the a Veritas dovetail saw was quite distracting. Internal conversation went something like this:

"Dude, that comes to only $48 plus tax." 
"Yeah, but I don't need it right now and I'm not going to need it for the next project." 
"But it's only $48…" 
"Yeah, but you know that we only buy tools with a specific need." 
"Forty. Eight. Dollars."

I have through the weekend to talk sense in to myself, one way or another.


----------



## terryR

Stef, still some repairs before we can even list the old house. Siding work today….


----------



## jmartel

Bill,

Go pick it up. It isn't going to be cheaper than that. I think even their cyber monday deals are that price or higher, plus shipping.


----------



## shampeon

When I looked into these auctions before, I'd read about the shenanigans the rigging companies pull. Sorry it's happening here, Shane, but good thing you're close enough to bypass them.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I have been looking at them for a while. Some list a fee for rigging, $75 or what not. But disclosing the cost ahead of time is one thing. Going…uhmm that will be $25 to put it on the truck and $200 to build a pallet feels like they were trying to hold me hostage. If it would have been out of state, I would have been hosed.

One of the problems has been the length of 10'. If it were a table saw, or some other pc of equipment…I may have just been looking at a $25 to $75 rigging fee. However, having all the numbers in advance lets me calculate my max bid a better, when I know the true cost of goods.

$48 for the saw sounds like a square deal Bill. Better head back over there.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 7Footer

That is an awesome rock balancing thing Mr. T, kinda looks like a couple looking out there.

That is the suxors Shane… sorry man. I'm kinda like that though, I would save the 3 bills just to prove I could do it myself and say screw ltl. lol

Lawl @ let's turn the corner.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry they are trying to yank your chain Shane.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dammit Tony. Now I want an espresso.

The day's accomplishment. Not much to look at, but a fine recovery after exploding two sticks of ebony in the router.


----------



## chrisstef

Man i can dig that Tony. Some sand in my toes and sun on my loose, pastey, white belly would be all right (dazed n confused voice).

Im Straight whooped.


----------



## 489tad

Excellent photos Tony. 
Shane that sucks. sounds like Chicago rules.


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Pez. That's a lot of pegs.


----------



## chrisstef

All end grain on the pegs?


----------



## jmartel

For square pegs, that's typically how they are made.

Got a box in from Lee Valley at work today. 1/8" router plane blade, a fret saw, and some blades. Didn't spring for the KC saw. Wanted the greater throat depth of the featherweight saw.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=45654&cat=1,42884,42902&ap=1

Figured I'd at least spend the $18 on that while waiting to build a chevalet, so hopefully it will make my veneer work easier. I need to build a birdsmouth to clamp to my workbench though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shower curtain replaces doors, shower reglazed, now the sink w/ granite top is in. Almost there…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh wow Smitty, such a wonderful improvement.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This cool little art deco B&B is my digs for the evening.


----------



## widdle

is that some sort of old theatre / turned into a bed and beakfast ?

those pegs look good pez, What was your technique ?


----------



## Pezking7p

Cool, Tony. Are you riding solo or with somebody? You're so adventurous.

Smitty, bathroom looks sweet as hell. Floors especially bring a nice warmth in there.

Wids, first plan was to use William Ng's technique with a router bit to shape the ends, but I literally exploded two sticks of ebony doing it that way. I think my split fences were not even, causing the piece to get pushed into the bit when the sled moved past the first half of the fence.

Then I tried his other technique of chucking the ebony up in a drill and using pieces of padded sandpaper, but the tip was uneven and wonky.

I finally screwed a clamp to my router sled to hold the ebony in place, which worked ok, but the plugs still needed a fair amount of cleaning up afterwards.

The 1/8" plugs I just did by hand with sandpaper. It went very fast and was easy to control. I wonder if I could have done them all by hand?

Back out to the shop. Have to get more progress or Mrs Pez's Christmas present is going to end up a year late!


----------



## chrisstef

> is that some sort of old theatre / turned into a bed and beakfast ?
> 
> - widdle


Nope. Im pretty sure thats the joint where Pee Wee stayed during his big adventure.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tequila!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Never a theater as I understand Widdle. The first hotel built in Chula Vista cir. 1930 I am told.

I am traveling alone Pez, joined a friend for the hike and the beach but I dropped her home before hitting the rack.

The San Diego Surfrider Foundation is sponsoring the Tijuana River Valley Clean Up today and I am volunteering. That is the main purpose of my adventure.

Pegs are cool Pez.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Good on you T. Enjoy the river.


----------



## TheFridge

> is that some sort of old theatre / turned into a bed and beakfast ?
> 
> - widdle
> 
> Nope. Im pretty sure thats the joint where Pee Wee stayed during his big adventure.
> 
> - chrisstef


My first thought was "Deep in the heart of Texas!"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome digs, Tony.


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Pez. I probably would've started with sandpaper. no router, ya know…

Smitty, bath is looking great! curtains are much better than doors IMO.

Very cool place, Tony. sorry you were alone.


----------



## widdle

Tony's a smuggler , not a snuggler aye…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Widdle speaking untrue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not so white Stef:


----------



## chrisstef

Some shoulder hauling was done. Atta girl.

Ive got little to add.


----------



## summerfi

How about some nice February carrots fresh from my garden. And you thought Montana was a cold place. Most of them froze and turned to mush, but these were protected by snow and vegetation, so they survived fine. What you see in the picture filled a 5 gal bucket, so they're big. If I had covered the row in straw last fall, I think most of them would have survived.










And here's the size champion. Obviously when they get this big they're no good to eat. This one and a bunch more went in the compost pile.


----------



## widdle

Tony's shirt smells like weed…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm a square, you slanderous bastage.


----------



## TheFridge

> Tony s shirt smells like weiner…
> 
> - widdle


True story


----------



## putty

Smmerfi's root cellar!


----------



## Pezking7p

Dat carrots! Wow!

Good on you for cleaning up the beach, Tony. That was a lot of trash. Sad.

I hope I never see sandpaper again. The end is in sight.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin killer pez! I bet you cant wait to lay some finish on that. All tgat end grain looks like sanding hell.


----------



## jmartel

That last carrot got Stef all hot and bothered.

Pez, that looks great. Home stretch now.

Pipe leg desk is 99% done. Just need to pick up a couple more screws and then burnish the top with a paper bag and wax it. Delivery tomorrow, then back to the night stands/tenon saw builds.


----------



## widdle

Tempting to want to throw that carrot on the lathe…
Good work on the beach clean up Tony, drop off, same place as usual..Thanks,,

Wow Pez..killer work…


----------



## widdle

Funny fridge, by the way, He was down


----------



## widdle

^ My bad fridge, got LSU And Auburn mixed up..


----------



## woodcox

Unreal pez! That looks killa!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks amazing Pez.

Fuggin' Widdle. Heh!


----------



## TheFridge

sorry wids but you lost me…


----------



## jmartel

Crossposting from the furniture thread. Here's the pipe desk finished. Just under 2 weeks start to finish. Delivery tomorrow.


----------



## widdle

I remember seeing you were a LSU fan, Im an Oregon fan. I brain farted and transposed LSU and Auburn. In 2010 Oregon played Auburn in the title game , in which there was an odd play with Michael Dyer(#5) with two minutes to go..Auburn went on to kick a field goal for the win..

Opening game in 2011 was LSU vs. Ore. i spaced out..


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## shampeon

Going to make a stand for my small Craftsman bandsaw. I always gotta have 4 projects going at once, I guess.









More of that sweet old-growth Doug fir beam.









Broke one of the Groz parallel clamps gluing this up. The cast bracket cracked when I was tightening it. Good thing I'm only out $45 for the set. Should have stuck with Jorgensons.


----------



## widdle

Tony gets around…


----------



## chrisstef

They need to call the drywall contractor back Tony. He aint even close to done.

I like your old wood ian. Bad groz.

Diggin the table jmart.

If tgats a 2pac ref, you can color me impressed wids. "Step up, step, step, step up."


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, a Betty Boop exhibit?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dig the table JPlumb.

Sorry about the clamp Ian, love the beam.

Was a pin up art show/party primer in Barrio Logan Kev. Rockabilly girls and a jump off point.


----------



## Pezking7p

I wish I had you to drag me out to neat things, Tony.

Looks like it's frontier day at Russwood Acres. 20 lbs of pork butt going on the smoker with Apple, cherry, and hickory wood (split the hickory and the apple by hand this morning). 10 lbs of sausage, half ginger sage and half jaegerwurst. Bread proofing on the countertop. Now it's time to work on my wife's horse box.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oooh, I like big butts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How is it you don't weigh 300 lbs Pez? Damn you have good food at your place.


----------



## terryR

JPaint, pipe desk came out great. I need to remember this.

Tony, you have intriguing extra curricular activities! How many vintage posters did ya buy me?

The job's not finished till the paper work is done…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I try to keep it fun Terry; well at least seedy.


----------



## woodcox

Nice _piece_ jmart.

Terry, you made that? Gorgeous.


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, the tack trunk came out great. How much does it cost to ship sausage ;-?

Jmart, the table turned out nice. To be honest, when you first started it, I had my doubts, but you came through 

Sweet handle Terry

Interesting travels Tony. Thanks for sharing.

Smitty, you did a great job with that bath, I like the pulls.


----------



## TheFridge

> I remember seeing you were a LSU fan, Im an Oregon fan. I brain farted and transposed LSU and Auburn. In 2010 Oregon played Auburn in the title game , in which there was an odd play with Michael Dyer(#5) with two minutes to go..Auburn went on to kick a field goal for the win..
> 
> Opening game in 2011 was LSU vs. Ore. i spaced out..
> 
> - widdle


Memories… And then we get curb stomped in the natty. I feel your pain.

Edit: Hit em' up stef


----------



## duckmilk

I have an old bench top drill press that still works remarkably well for what it is. I'm planning to build 2 adjustable and portable workholding supports for the table. Anyone have any plans they could share?


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, the table turned out nice. To be honest, when you first started it, I had my doubts, but you came through
> 
> - duckmilk


Considering that I still don't like it, no worries on having doubts. It's a style of furniture that I really don't like at all. That and the whole rustic/pallet wood phenomenon. But, it paid quite well for the amount of time into it, so I can't complain. Just got back from dropping it off. I think that was about the size limit on what I can fit into my car. Had to unthread the bottom portions of the legs to get it in and have the hatch shut.


----------



## chrisstef

Jstuffsitfull.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Jstuffsitfull.
> 
> - chrisstef


There's a first time for everything…


----------



## jmartel

There's finally an american team in F1 again. First time since 1986. Pretty cool.

https://www.haasf1team.com/


----------



## WillliamMSP

Long day at Mall of America, keeping the kid entertained in the amusement park while the wife shopped. Now that I'm home, much needed beer and aspirin is inbound.

Also, now that the worst of winter is over, there's a temporary timber-framed structure (possibly a XC ski ramp) at a nearby lake that I'll be keeping an eye on; once that thing starts getting pulled apart, I hope to be there with a wink, smile and fluid principles, if necessary, to see if I can get my hands on some of the wood. Daddy needs to make a work bench, among other things.


----------



## Buckethead

"Fluid principles"

stealing this


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun and games with shadows at LACMA.


----------



## Pezking7p

I like her silhouette.


----------



## lateralus819

Sanders in the shop. Have to get a buddy at work to come wire up the panel box that came with it. Then I have to do a complete tune up and lube it up. Goes up fine, coming down is another story.

Can't wait to show Norm.


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Lat. A drum sander is certainly something I could put to use. Was considering making Shipwright's drum sanding attachment for my lathe, actually. Would certainly make flattening veneer easier.

Got my bike fired up for the first time since my accident today. Apparently the wreck messed up my battery, because I hooked up a new one for the other bike and it lit up immediately. Glad to know it's not anything more serious.


----------



## duckmilk

Drum sander is certainly something handy.

Jbikecident, good to hear. Get it back up and running, some of us are waiting for pics of your next one ))

"I like her silhouette.

--Dan"

You sure it's not his? He does work out btw


----------



## jmartel

Not planning on a new bike. Just fixing the old one. I decided that I didn't want to go back to full plastics, so I'm doing a bit of a conversion. Here's a photoshop of what I'm going for. Not 100% on the color yet, though. I've got almost all of the parts, just need to do it. Luckily, now that the wife has a bike, I don't need a passenger seat or passenger pegs. For now I'll ride the little red bike once my helmet comes in.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Sweet - streetfighters kick ass. One day, I'll get a motorcycle. My wife isn't going to let me back in the house when I do, but one day…


----------



## bandit571

maybe go out and buy a "Slingshot" passed another one of those three wheel thingys while going through town today…









We have two of these things cruising around my neck of the woods. This red one, and an all black one.


----------



## Pezking7p

hahaha, duck. No comment on that one. I plead the fifth.

Jmart, is that stock exhaust? Not sure I'd point it right at my brake. I love the floating seat look though.

Pork is pulled. Sausages are smoked and packed away in the freezer. Bread is yummy. And, the gym is now a gym/finishing room. LOL, I love my wife. She lets me do some crazy stuff sometimes.


----------



## jmartel

This is how it currently is, but black and the plastics are messed up.










Undertail exhaust stock. I've gotta custom make an exhaust with my new headers that I got, but it won't be pointing directly back like that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Done. Sorry for the turned pic.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, I don't care what Tony says, you do good work


----------



## ToddJB

I'd be honored to take a dump in there, Smitty.

I like the stripped down look, Jtoughguy.

The cell went through the washing machine this weekend. So updates will likely be limited to the work computer.


----------



## chrisstef

Love the bathroom Smitty. Came out great.

Sucks on the phone takin the spin cycle Todd.

Got the new shop tv up on the wall last night, just gotta tie her into the system and ill be good to go. Needs a new cabinet though. I'm torn on the style. At 42" x 26" I think I may have to do 2 sets of bi-fold doors on it. Thinking shaker style doors. Raised panels would be the other option I suppose. Thinking cherry carcass, stiles and rails with something interesting for the panels.

Must finish tool chest felt first.


----------



## JayT

Love the naked look on street bikes, jmart. How's that going to affect track days, though? Can't imagine running those speeds without a fairing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here you go Smitty:









It came out fantastic, love it.

Nice gym Pez, what type of rack is that you have? Good to hear your wife is lenient in her upbringing of you.

Sorry bout the phone Todd.

Congrats Lat.


----------



## chrisstef

What color grout did you go with Smitty? It looks like a dark grey. Really makes the tiles pop. Me like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some divided lights/glass panes in the doors Stef?


----------



## terryR

Yep, Smitty has nice taste in colours.
I also like.


----------



## jmartel

> Love the naked look on street bikes, jmart. How s that going to affect track days, though? Can t imagine running those speeds without a fairing.
> 
> - JayT


I have separate track plastics. So track days will be the same. I'll just take off the headlight, put the ram air duct and front fairing stay on, and then the plastics back on. Course I've got a new shock and full exhaust without all that EPA stuff, so it will be like a new bike this year compared to last.

Great job on the bathroom, Smitty. I like it.

Jtimber will be picking up the beams this weekend for the bed it looks like. Gotta figure out where to store the darn things.


----------



## putty

Nice work on the bath Smitty!!! My wife wants me to start our master bath…I'm dreading it!


----------



## JayT

How long does it take you to go from street set up to track-ready and vice-versa?


----------



## chrisstef

> Some divided lights/glass panes in the doors Stef?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


That would test the squills for sure. Divided lights might be just a bit outside my tooling but I think I could handle panes. I guess ill build the carcass and let it talk to me before deciding on panels / panes / etc.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Maintain your vigilance on the two-wheelers, boys. One of my wife's friends bit it over the weekend, trying to avoid an animal is the guess. He crashed into a road sign and was killed instantly.

Those ebony plugs turned out well, Pez. I need to learn how to make those, they make nice decorative doo-dads.


----------



## jmartel

> How long does it take you to go from street set up to track-ready and vice-versa?
> 
> - JayT


Right now, about an hour each way. Maybe a little more taking my time. That's swapping out all the plastics, swapping out wheels, disconnecting/removing lights and license plate, etc. But, doing so takes off a ton of weight, so it's worth it.

I had one day where I rode down the night before with the wife following in the jeep before I had a hitch on it. Had to swap it over at the track, and then swap back after I was already exhausted from riding all day. And then 2 1/2 hours back in stop and go traffic. That sucked. Won't do that again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

In effort to extinguish some of my ignorance; the horizontal transition of tile to wall is done with a border/trim tile. The vertical transition (circled) is generally left alone; tile terminating at the wall board, correct? What does the corner where they both meet (arrow) look like?


----------



## chrisstef

Tony wants to sniff your towel smitty.


----------



## ShaneA

Finishing off ceramic wall tile, or really any tile for that always presents some of a challenge. There are several ways to get it done. None of which I would describe as perfect, and will have a bit of compromise to it. I can't tell from the pic if Smitty ran a metal edge up the vertical transition or just caulked or grouted.

Bullnose is one of the more pain in arse aspects of installing tile.


----------



## chrisstef

The #66 aint got nothing on this bad boy. Need this in my life.


----------



## bandit571

Need it to warm up a bit outside…have some body work to do on my van's driver's door. Seems there was an attempt to break into it awhile back. They used a flat bar of some kind to try to pry the door open at the top corner.

Of course, there is a rusty line up there, bare spots of light gray primer showing, and the top corner is bent out a bit. They also tore the rubber seal on the inside. Deductable is $500, so I guess I am the body shop.

Now you know why I always lock the van up at night.


----------



## chrisstef

No you know why I always lock the van up at night.

Cause they'll steal all the candy and that would ruin your tomorrow?


----------



## bandit571

No…because there are a lot of Crack-heads in my neighborhood who need money to "buy" their stuff…..

have plywood to cut….bench project parts


----------



## ShaneA

"Cause they'll steal all the candy and that would ruin your tomorrow?"

LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll have to look at the color name, Stef. My dad had an opened bag of grout; I mixed it up and used it because it was a black-based gray (as opposed to a brownish or reddish base). Went with it.

TONY SAID:

In effort to extinguish some of my ignorance; the horizontal transition of tile to wall is done with a border/trim tile. The vertical transition (circled) is generally left alone; tile terminating at the wall board, correct? What does the corner where they both meet (arrow) look like?

As Shane (expertly) pointed out, it's a game of compromise that I spend more than a couple minutes pondering beforehand. For the vertical transition, I softened the top edges of the tiles that were cut just a tad w/ a diamond / ceramics file old by Lowe's, under their Kobalt line. Not too much, or the clay core is revealed, but enough to get me a bit of that rolled edge 'normal' tiles have. I actually considered removing each of those cut tiles and flipping them 180 degrees, but that seemed like overkill. The exposed edge was then grouted. Looks good because the tile isn't that beefy; thicker stuff would definitely need a different approach, I think.

The shower surround actually stands proud of the wall, so the tile was able to dead-end there without an 'elevation' issue. Left a skosh under an eighth inch of gap for the grout, it filled nicely as well.

Thanks for the nods, fellas. That concludes the photo essay of my bathroom.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you much Shane and Smitty!


----------



## AnthonyReed

[email protected] free candy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a great deal of respect for your design eye, Tony! Anything I can explain, no problem.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, I have this one. The gym is sweet but I'm out of practice. I've lost 18 lbs since moving to NC


----------



## widdle

Pulled an all nighter and re organized the shop…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love that rack, the bench is hoss!

Yikes Widdle!


----------



## bandit571

This is what I just got through fixing up….this is the "Before" photos









Came in, took the BP pills, and a Nitro









Then got out some sandpaper, a pair of fingerclamp visegrips, and a can of Rustoleum Black. Finger clamp to bend the sheet metal back( without cracking the plastic trim piece) sand away the rusted area, and level out the chipped areas. then a wipe down, then a few shots of the black paint. One project done for today…

And, as soon as the old "ticker" gets back into a decent sync…maybe I can cut some plywood? Need to enclose the back and sides on the workbenck, and maybe a bottom shelf? Shouldn't take all that much plywood, right?


----------



## bandit571

40 minutes of "shop time" to repair…who do I send the bill to?









This "Thing" has been sitting there for over a year….Grandson NEEDS to start getting it fixed up…..









He laid it down on the expressway, lost control after a dumptruck had lost a part of it's load of gravel….can you say….Road Rash? Anyway, he needs to get it repaired, and out of my driveway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Smitty! High praise in light of the source.


----------



## 7Footer

Table turned out awesome jmart!

Dayum Pez! Thank you for including us in your Pork and Sausage adventures! Trunk and and tote look fuggin dope too!

Terry you're a a ninja, that handle is gorgeous.

Todd beat me to it, I'd happily grow a tail in that bathroom, turned out fantastic Smitty.

Holy effin S Widz, shop wall looks tits!

Had a busy and very expensive weekend, today is Wifey's bday, we went out friday and saturday night partying with friends, got err done. Then went to a nice place last nice with the family she lived with and babysat for when she came here.. Now we're going to Benihana tonight… I think we're going to set a record for most consecutive days eating out, it's gettin ridiculous! We fuggin love some benni's though, no complaints here!


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet set ups Widdle. Real sweet.

7' and Tony lead lives of luxury.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is fun seeing Wid's joke go down in flames.

Your perception may be askew regarding luxury and its relation to me Shane. But yeah 7', he rolls.


----------



## chrisstef

That shop made the pegboard hall of fame. I'm still B league-ing it. Need. More. Pegboard.


----------



## 7Footer

Sometimes I'm not as observant as I'd like to be…. lolz

And of you guys watch the samurai's video about his tapered dovetail for the deadman on his bench? Fricken awesome joint/idea.

We are pretty fortunate to both have good jobs, but I'd rather not eat out all the time, usually we're pretty good about cooking at home… But I just had to really show wifey a good time these last two weekends because she's been missing Brazil a lot lately, even though she just went and has gone gone back several times last couple years. She always gets pretty bummed out when she gets back home here because she loves the lifestyle and the city she's from, she knows Santos kinda like I know PDX, and especially that all her friends and family are there, and her sister just had her 2nd child a few months ago… Luckily I won't have to do a whole lot of the planning for next years though (dirty 30), she's already planning on having a big party in Brasil!


----------



## DanKrager

There aren't any pencil sharpener threads or dowel making threads, so I'll just drop these here. Needed some 1/4" dowels and while it was out made some cherry dowels from scrap, just to have.

Can't seem to post pictures.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is the siterm not displaying pictures for anyone else? Tried 3 different browsers and my phone as well, none of the pictures that we have posted show.


----------



## WillliamMSP

^^^ I'm not seeing any pics right now, either.

Oh, to the enablers, I did end up going back for a Veritas saw before the end of the 20% off sale at Woodcraft, but instead of the dovetail, I picked up a carcass saw for 64 bucks. Nice little saw for the money.


----------



## chrisstef

No pics here either. Site went epileptic on me at work. Blinkin n flashin.

Youll enjoy that veritas saw bill. I really like mine for light touch (7) work.


----------



## 489tad

Pictures, we don't need no stinking pictures.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I like it already - if nothing else, being able to compare it vs a couple vintage saws tells me how much my sharpening skills are lacking, so there is that.


----------



## TheFridge

Lee valley. The enablers.

I bout the flat and round spoke shave Saturday night.


----------



## chrisstef

Still no pictures and my little guy hooked it up with a head cold. Tuesday is off to a rousing start.

I got the shop tube up and running last night. Tried drilling through the rim joist to get the coax outside. Must have hit some cement board or something because it snapped the shank of my spade bit about 6" deep in a hole. There it stays for eternity. Its a good thing I'm really smart because I spotted a cellar window about 2' away from where I was drilling. Go figure, it slides open. Lil baby hole in the screen, a slice of cardboard and we's good tah go.

TV cabinet will be cherry with bookmatched flame birch door panels. Itching to get started on it.


----------



## terryR

Oooh, failed rim shot…no bueno.

Guys, thanks for the tips on spreading Arm-r-stuff! I think I get it. Apply thick, sand smooth, apply thinner, sand smooth…My only problem is tiny cotton fibers from my wiping rag getting on the finish.

3 coats on a knob and tote for a vintage plane came out so nice I ended up stripping the plane for new paint!

gonna be tough enjoying LJ's without cheesy photos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Site still downsy.

Congrats Bill and Fridge.

Bummer on the cold Stef.

If only we could post pictures so that we were able to see your fine work Terry.


----------



## 7Footer

^2nd that. No pics of Terry polishing his knob and tote make 7 angry.


----------



## chrisstef

(Factime request from Hog ^)


----------



## terryR

Sorry, I didn't take photos of the actual polishing…just the end result! LOL!


----------



## chrisstef

Cricket says a it could be a couple days without pics. However you can upload from third party sources. Someone boogered somethin up.

Fridges breath smells like farts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the update.

Eating possum will do that to him I bet.

Berlin is a big fuggin' city.


----------



## 7Footer

2 days?


----------



## jmartel

Get off my lawn.


----------



## terryR

how could I forget photobucket? friggin get spam three times a week…










Knob and tote made new for sargent plane; trying to get that vintage look. Wood is African cherry, stained with Red Mahogany ( minwax ), and 3 thin coats of armrseal.

edit, damnit photbucket


----------



## ToddJB

I hate photobucket. They are my main hosting site, and I hate them. As for your image LJ maxes out at 620 (or maybe 640) pixels wide.

I actually sold a table saw to a guy who told me he was a product manager for photobucket, I honestly considered raising the price on him. He asked me if I was pleased with the product - he was alarmed by my feedback. I was not rude, but had a lot of comments. Ha.


----------



## chrisstef

More like photosukit.

Boy does my humor suck after a full day with my nose in blueprints. Sorry.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I occasionally do canvas prints through photobucket, but they do suck, otherwise, and I get a ton of emails from them.

Flickr is my main image hosting - plenty of storage, anonymized photo urls (you can easily backtrack photobucket pictures to the user's account), no spam.


----------



## jmartel

I use flickr as well. Occasionally Imgur, but for this site it's always flickr.


----------



## ToddJB

Good to know. I feel like i use to have a flickr account. Wonder if it's still around?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Just mixed up a molasses bath for the Stanley 71 that I picked up a couple weeks ago. Knowing that it's going to smell even worse is a bit worrisome, 'cause it already stank.


----------



## 7Footer

Tony uses eroshare for his D pic collection(s).....


----------



## Mosquito

I've not yet used a photo hosting site for anything. I've always hosted my own on a webserver


----------



## ToddJB

(as he uses his index finger to adjust his glasses firmly to the bridge of his nose)


----------



## Hammerthumb

^ thought that was a banker move!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I can say that. My wife is a banker.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't wear glasses


----------



## ToddJB

No Paul, bankers adjust their ties or flex their suspenders.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do.

Ha! @ nerd jokes.


----------



## lateralus819

Looked at the manual for my sander, I'm in for a good time it looks like…not.

It says to use a penetrating lubricant for the shafts and grease for the columns.

What is "penetrating lubricant"? I thought grease and sawdust is a no-no?


----------



## shampeon

Juuuuust escaped jury duty for a 5 week forcible rape/robbery trial. Ready for a beer or some ketamine or something. Geez.


----------



## duckmilk

Lat, WD40 is one

Ketamine??? Ketamine should only be used after a preanesthetic. I've used it a lot for general anesthesia, but had a horse react to it one time, UGLY! Used a preanesthetic first, then ketamine, routine stuff. Horse went ballistic and slammed his skull onto a concrete floor. Had to put him down a couple of days later. Stay away from it, stick with the beer.


----------



## shampeon

You convinced me, Duck. Beer it is.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm having one with you right now ))) Congrats on the jury duty escape


----------



## chrisstef

good luck lat.

K- hole. Not a fun place ive heard. For man nor horse apparently.

Glad ya skated on that shamp.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Drugs are bad kids, mmmkay. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight-circuit_model_of_consciousness

Linked from the wiki page for "k hole". ^


----------



## jmartel

Lat, one of the best penetrating lubricants (easy stef) is a 50/50 mix of ATF and Acetone.


----------



## lateralus819

I found some stuff in a FWW magazine. LPS. Should be about $30 for a can of the lubricant and a can of de-greaser.

Figure I'll do the insides of my TS while I'm at it. Whoever owned it before me cut a lot of Pine. Tons of pitch build up. I got a lot of it off when I bought it but I think this will go a bit further. Plus i can actually lube it up.


----------



## jmartel

Finally got around to getting a couple photos I've taken put onto canvas. Figured I've been in my house for 2 1/2 years now, and should probably decorate.

Crater Lake Sunset, 16×48" 









North Cascades National Park while Kayaking, 24×32" 









The North Cascades one is a bit dark, unfortunately. Gonna either sell it or return it to get a lighter one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That first one would look great painted on a saw…

(just kidding. nice pics, great eye!)


----------



## jmartel

Smitty, you think it would work well on my Disston 12?


----------



## shampeon

Stef: I saw Robert Anton Wilson in college. My buddy was a big fan. He was basically a hilariously acid-damaged guy. Funny and clever, but operating on a plane nobody else was on. At one point he started talking about how much he loved Michelle Pfeiffer, and how she'd never been in a bad movie. A guy in the audience asked him, "Have you ever seen Grease 2?"

Nice pics, Jmart. Been meaning to get this one printed large.


----------



## duckmilk

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/842917

What this long winded abstract means is ketamine is safe for anesthesia in horses if used with prior sedation. If not, Katy bar the door. I am not familiar with its use in human medicine, but have been put under general anesthesia a few times. They didn't use ketamine, and I suppose there is a reason.

Now, back to fun and games and ribbing each other over inane trivial mind wanderings.


----------



## Pezking7p

Woof. You guys take some good photos.

I think duck is letting slip that he's more than just a pretty mustache.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks pez, I love my stache. Are pics back, or are you guys posting from another carrier?


----------



## shampeon

Posted from another site (Flickr).


----------



## duckmilk

Anyone ever notice that while wearing insulated coveralls, it takes about 45 to 60 seconds to get the fart smell out? It got cold here today.


----------



## duckmilk

Edit: I'm still drinking beer with Ian


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shameless promotion, but if you're seeking tool pics...


----------



## widdle

oh man, my chicks friend is running around naked…can you guys see the pic..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wait, can't see that!


----------



## chrisstef

Duck - when the rave scene was real big around here people were getting high on ketamine. I dont believe it has any medicinal value to humans but apparently itll get you super high. Take too much and theyd call it falling into the k hole. All sense of reality gone on some kind of super, other wordly trip.


----------



## LukieB

> Duck - when the rave scene was real big around here people were getting high on ketamine. I dont believe it has any medicinal value to humans but apparently itll get you super high. Take too much and theyd call it falling into the k hole. All sense of reality gone on some kind of super, other wordly trip.
> 
> - chrisstef


He only knows this cause he fell in the k-hole….


----------



## theoldfart

still there it seems 

good to hear from you Lukie, how's the family?


----------



## chrisstef

Lukie!!! Whats up mang?


----------



## LukieB

Doing well, kids are growing up too fast. Been busy as hell with that whole tryin to make a livin thing. Been missing you guys… It has been too long.

Safe to assume nothing has changed around here?


----------



## chrisstef

Shamp came out of the closet. So that's kinda new. Aside from that … same ole same ole for this guy.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef woke up with bhog inside his k-hole.

First coat of poly wouldn't dry all the way on my tack trunk. I guess it had gone yumpy. I figured it would go chunky or at least skin over but apparently not. Cleaned off with mineral spirits and I hope all is well for a second coat.

Happy Hump Day. Inlaws arrive tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Camping does have its perks Pez.

Inlaws - extended stay or just a drive by?

Felt should be here tomorrow. Gotta clean my drawers. Pez gives tongue baths.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you skated Ian; I dig your style. Great photo, Adams-esque were it void of color.

That was quite a rabbit hole you crawled doe there Stef… Eight Circuit, I only read the first several paragraphs, not in full.

Nice photos JGallery.

Ha! @ Saw paint.

Ha! @ Pez goosing Duck.

Thanks for the heads up on your blog Smitty.

Hiya Lukie.

Closet joke was immediate in my thoughts as I read Lukie's post… my Stef-mind is strong today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about the screwed poly Pez. Hope the visit is enjoyable.

Stef since you broke the LJ's site text some pics of the how the felt comes out please.


----------



## jmartel

Should be back on 2 wheels tomorrow after work since I got the 2nd bike starting last night. Then I figured I'd head to a LN hand tool event this weekend. Then next week I'm back to being a student for a bit. EIT (Engineer in training) review course since I decided to not take the test before I graduated. Taking it now is going to be way worse than had I just done it in school and remembered everything.


----------



## Pezking7p

In-Laws doing a drive by on their way to Florida, but they'll be here for 4 days. We are joining them next week in FL.

Poly should be fine. Thanks for your concern, Tony. It touches my tiny, black heart.

Jmart, are you going for your PE? Good luck.

I give warm, soft tongue baths. Very sensual. Like a dog.


----------



## jmartel

No, going for my EIT. I was lazy and haven't gotten it in the last 5 years since I graduated. PE maybe next year. Most of my office's engineers are PE's, which is kind of weird. Usually it's only a handful per company, or at least it was on the East Coast.


----------



## ToddJB

I just got off the phone with my bearings supplier. I had ordered some bearings at the beginning of last week and they usually just put them in a small FRB for me so 2 or 3 days to my door. Thought it was odd that it had been a week. She said per her tracking that it had made it to Denver, but then, for some unexplained reason, was rerouted to Jacksonville, FL. What the heck? Ha. I'm blown away that USPS is still in existence.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I agree with all my heart. USPS, WTF?!!!


----------



## theoldfart

"rerouted to Jacksonville, FL", needed to cure in the sun maybe?


----------



## john2005

You just need to trust that there is a perfectly logical explanation for it and quit asking questions.


----------



## theoldfart

^ that'll work too!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Since you were wondering 7', Dadaism began in Zurich in 1916 and spread to Berlin shortly thereafter.


----------



## terryR

USPS constantly scares me.

I had no idea they are separate from the US Govt. and have to make a profit to stay in business. Don't see how it's possible considering their crappy services. Maybe just a habit to use them?


----------



## terryR

custom wrench


----------



## terryR

USPS constantly scares me.

I had no idea they are separate from the US Govt. and have to make a profit to stay in business. Don't see how it's possible considering their crappy services. Maybe just a habit to use them?


----------



## darinS

> Then next week I m back to being a student for a bit. EIT (Engineer in training) review course since I decided to not take the test before I graduated. Taking it now is going to be way worse than had I just done it in school and remembered everything.
> 
> - jmartel


Keep us posted. Which field are you in? (you might have said once before, but my befuddled mind can't remember)


----------



## jmartel

Naval Architect. Basically, I design boats. Most of what I do is old nasty fish boats that go up to Alaska, but I get to have some nice new tugboats every now and then.


----------



## darinS

Cool. Sounds like it would be fun to do. Never thought about a PE being needed to design a boat, but I guess it does make some sense.


----------



## jmartel

Lots and lots of oversight/regulation by the coast guard. Especially with the fishing vessels because fishermen like to just do random modifications to their boats without thinking about it or reporting the changes. Then bad things happen and they tend to sink.


----------



## chrisstef

This thread's gonna go well. I can feel it.


----------



## WillliamMSP

What's the over/under on number of pages before a lock?


----------



## chrisstef

Line has been set at 1.5 in Vegas. What I'm really hoping for is a good personal attack. Actually I'm hoping for something along the lines of "dude forgot to take his meds and went completely off the reservation". Sometimes I wish there was no filter, no mods and no flag feature just so I could watch the carnage unfold. No gloves bare knuckle style.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There are other threads?


----------



## DanKrager

FTR, many of the big govt agencies are private corps like U.S.P.S. Consider IRS, Consumer Product Safety Commission, Federal Aviation Administration, Food and Drug Administration, Federal Reserve System, to name a few. There are many many others. This is the part of "govt" that doesn't change with elections or who's in "power". They never shrink and are self preserving, expanding at will once established. There are dozens of other types of agencies that operate with the power of law beyond any of the three main branches. I'm personally familiar with CMS, a "top set to spinning" by Congress but no longer responsible to them, and it wobbles about "doing good."

Too late, ya got me started.

Woodworking now. 
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan HIPPA or hipo?


----------



## shampeon

re: the dumbest internet fights, watch this and laugh:
http://www.sbnation.com/2016/2/18/11051974/pretty-good-bodybuilding-days-in-a-week


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice. I've stumbled across that forum a couple times and it never disappoints, but the 'Misc' sub-forum is the crown jewel.


----------



## widdle

Shamp
Bandsaw question for you. If you take your fingernail in-between the edge of your wheel and tire can you move the tire ?


----------



## DanKrager

HIPAA (one P two A's) stands for Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act passed in 1996 and has nothing to do with woodworking! It's a hippo alright  Sorry.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

"Just victims of the in house drive by …."


----------



## shampeon

Widdle: yeah, a little bit. Doesn't seem to matter if the blade is tensioned or not.


----------



## widdle

Ok shamp ,Thanks, i appreciate it…


----------



## Slyy

Checkin on my dawgs!

Still don't graduate till May but just excepted my first non-surgery job in the Medicne ICU at the "u" so things are moving along! Likely monthly check-ins through graduation at best. Hope er'body doin all right, my shop is slowly filling with cobwebs as the semester continues.

In other news, spent $60 to fix wife's power window on Monday eversus $380 the shop was gonna charge.
But give and take, Tuesday as I was heading to clinical stopped to fill up on gas got back in to start car: key would not go back into the ignition. Apparently the tumbler pins broke, anyone ever have something like that happen? Couldn't skip clinical so had to have it towed to our car guy. Got the word today that it's something like a $400-ish dollar repair between parts/labor and locksmith making new keys/programming new lock tumbler. WTF life?


----------



## JayT

> What s the over/under on number of pages before a lock?
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Made it 8 whole replies until Cricket had to jump in. I give it another 7-8 before she shuts it down.


----------



## shampeon

Not even that, JayT. Closed. Shoulda taken the under.

BRB, gotta go start a new thread: "All of you people are mindless cretins and are probably ugly too"


----------



## JayT

> Not even that, JayT. Closed. Shoulda taken the under.


Dang, I either missed that it was closed or she did it right after I looked.



> BRB, gotta go start a new thread: "All of you people are mindless cretins and are probably ugly too"
> 
> - shampeon


I thought that was the sub-title of the thread we are in-it certainly applies to most of you, anyways.


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, have the mechanic check for recall order on that switch. Just found out my Town and Country has a recall. I'm # 70 in line to have it replaced. Prolly too late now…sorry man!

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

> Not even that, JayT. Closed. Shoulda taken the under.
> 
> Dang, I either missed that it was closed or she did it right after I looked.
> 
> - shampeon
> 
> - JayT


She was likely in on the pool. Cricket is a shady gambler.

Hi Jake

Wife found the daughter in the fridge this morning holding a PBR saying "Juice"


----------



## 7Footer

Was I wondering Mr. T? I don't remember, but thanks for the clarification.

Sweet wrench Terry, whats it for?

Good lord, people are never gonna learn to not post stupid crap like that (on a woodworking website).

Man I've got a ketamine story so gnarly I don't think I should tell it on this public platform.

hahahah @ Juice! PBR, you lumbersexual.

Lol, Shamp.


----------



## JayT

Lawl! That's what happens when she sees you drinking one of those in the morning, Todd. If you call it "juice" so will the kids.

Might wanna re-think the layout of the fridge.


----------



## ToddJB

What I do with Fridge is between him and me.


----------



## ShaneA

I managed to pickup the cherry lumber I had bought at auction last week. I tried to post a picture, but sadly…I am not smart enough. The good news was the lumber was very high quality. Maybe 6 knots in the whole lot. Not too much sapwood either. I think they fudged the BF measurement though. I would put it at closer to 350 to 360BF, not the 400 that was listed. Final, final cost all in came to about $3.10 a BF. More than 50% off retail. So a quality buy, but definitely not a steal.

I also think I forgot what a pain the arse dealing with 8/4 lumber that is 10' can be. Took me about a hour to carry it around, and stack it up. All in all a good day, but not my normal lumber piracy that I am always on the prowl for.

Todd, for heaven's sake…put the beer higher in the fridge. Don't want the kids depleting the juice stash.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Was I wondering Mr. T?" - Of course not; you give a f*#^ less but I can't just throw out random facts about art movements, that would just be weird.

Haha! @ Baby alcoholism.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Shane, glad it was a fair deal in the end at least.


----------



## ToddJB

Gotta keep'em low. I need to earn those 16oz curls.


----------



## 7Footer

^lol. Unless addie has huge baby hands, pretty sure those are 12-oz curls.

haha, I do enjoy random facts.

Sounds like you got a solid workout Shane!


----------



## chrisstef

Premium cherry goes for good change. I think you did well. You almost suck. Is it surfaced shane? S4S and you suck.

Felts here. Gonna be a bunch of seams. We'll see.


----------



## ToddJB

> ^lol. Unless addie has huge baby hands, pretty sure those are 12-oz curls.
> 
> - 7Footer


You're forgetting the 4oz's of upper lip sweat I have to slurp from the effort of bending down so far.


----------



## ShaneA

It is S2S, but not straight line ripped. There are 3 or 4 boards in in 4-5" range. The rest probably avg 8", couple in the the 12" range.

I haven't had any come ups lately with my normal sawyer hookup. He usually has walnut, but I think the national prices have gotten so high, he must be shipping that stuff out.

Seeing all those stacks at the warehouse today made we wish I had scored more. They had a monster stack of QS Sapele.


----------



## chrisstef

8"+ 8/4 goes for $9/bf here. I say ya slayed it.


----------



## ToddJB

My wife just made a fairly strong political stand on FB, cause, ya know, opinions. The ******************** storm is well underway. Ha. Silly.


----------



## jmartel

Aw yiss. New helmet came in a day early.

And Shane, I'd call that a score. 4/4 S2s here is $7/bdft.

You'd be surprised with how much of a ******************** storm goes on on motorcycle facebook pages, even. "Best oil/tire/battery/blinker fluid" threads are usually good for it, along with the Pro/against helmet law people, lane splitting/no lane splitting, etc. Makes for entertaining reading usually.


----------



## Pezking7p

[email protected] That was my home before here. The misc is a good place to really enjoy other people's agony and awkwardness. It's such a strangely harsh and yet accepting place. And, it's a forum that the front page of threads changes completely if you just hit refresh.

Stef: F-no I won't do what you tell me. First heard rage in about '94 on a mix CDs my friends older sister had. It also contained my first Korn song. Good memories.

PBR in the fridge is awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Ehh she aint drinkin until its a duece duece of bud ice in her giant baby mitts. Toddlersaurus.


----------



## TheFridge

> What I do with Fridge is between him and me.
> 
> - ToddJB


When people are in me I usually tell them to pull out. And hopefully, they don't have to take two steps back before it happens.


----------



## Pezking7p

> ^lol. Unless addie has huge baby hands, pretty sure those are 12-oz curls.
> 
> - 7Footer
> 
> You re forgetting the 4oz s of upper lip sweat I have to slurp from the effort of bending down so far.
> 
> - ToddJB


That's not sweat, it's leftover fridge.


----------



## chrisstef

Haha!!! ^


----------



## chrisstef

Day 3 of no pictures and stef's getting cranky about it lol. Especially since I just finished up the felt install on the tool chest.

On the road all damn day today. Hold down the fort girls.


----------



## terryR

7, ply wrench was for loosening the housing that holds our whole house water filter. Plumbing never ends here!

LOL @ lumbersexual.


----------



## terryR

I needed a few photos for another site of my last wooden bow, and thought I'd share with youz guyz. This was signed in 2009! Since then, I've broken two attempts, and started collecting handplanes.

Hickory backed with sinew, and decorated with rattlesnake. I dyed the hickory to resemble Osage. 60" long, pulls 48 pounds at 28".


----------



## Pezking7p

Rattlesnake effect is cool. I have a picture where a snakeskin is incorporated into one of my shrub's bark.

Happy Thursday! I broke out my smoked sausages for the in-laws tonight. Smells like really nice kielbasa. We'll see how it tastes.

Stef goes pantsless for his "travel days".


----------



## WillliamMSP

Gee, thanks for the mental image of Fridge's bodily fluids - nothing like a little mouth vomit to make the morning cuppa go down a little smoother.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice bow Terry.

Be safe Stef.

Good luck with the kielbasa Pez.


----------



## jmartel

Fun little ride into work this morning. Very little traffic, and the sun was out. Good first day back on the bike. Discovered that one of my pockets on my overpants was ripped open in the wreck, and my boots will no longer be waterproof from it either since I wore through the leather on one of the toes. Oh well, the gear is easily replaced.


----------



## DanKrager

Since we can't post pictures yet, may I direct you to my web site to see what I was going to post? There are two posts in the blog showing folding angels and the Stanley 77 dowel maker at work. Thanks for looking.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

That dowel maker is cool. I want one, even though I don't use dowels that much. Sure, I could make a jig for my router table or make a doweling plate, but that one is way cooler.


----------



## CB_Cohick

The State of my Shop is about to change … addresses! The wife and I found a place with a separate shop space. I am going from a cramped basement corner to a dedicated 750 sq ft building with loft storage. Oh yeah!


----------



## TheFridge

Bravo pez. Bravo.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Hey Dan - since you already have the pics hosted on your site, you can post here by hotlinking. Simply pasting the image address in between two exclamation points (to get the image address, right-click on the picture and select "copy image address,")










Very cool stuff on the site, btw - love the basket weaving on the chisel case.


----------



## Tim457

I too lust after a Stanley 77, but have no real need for it.

Chris that's going to be a sweet upgrade. Basement shop isn't looking too bad though.

Edit: and Dan, hows that belt sander project coming?


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, new 750sf shop space sounds good to me. Is the exterior picture of the shop to be? Heated and cooled too? nice!


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Whoa, new 750sf shop space sounds good to me. Is the exterior picture of the shop to be? Heated and cooled too? nice!
> 
> - ShaneA


Yep, that's the shop exterior. Yep heated and cooled. The only thing missing is water. I'll have to see about running a line out there.


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Chris! Nothing like a larger shop!

77 is very cool tool. DanK, how ya coming along on my order for 500 dogwood arrowshaft blanks?


----------



## DanKrager

Thx, Bill. I'm too lazy to jump through the simple hoops. I wanted it on my web site anyway…and FB…

A heated shop space! Man, I hope that heater can handle green goo drool. AND AC? Man….

DanK


----------



## JayT

Going to be a sweet shop, Chris. Just need a bathroom and a bed in the loft. You'd never have to leave.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Gee, thanks for the mental image of Fridge s bodily fluids - nothing like a little mouth vomit to make the morning cuppa go down a little smoother.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Vomit probably goes down easier than 4 oz of fridge. Just sayin'.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Fun little ride into work this morning. Very little traffic, and the sun was out. Good first day back on the bike. Discovered that one of my pockets on my overpants was ripped open in the wreck, and my boots will no longer be waterproof from it either since I wore through the leather on one of the toes. Oh well, the gear is easily replaced.
> 
> - jmartel


I've heard some horror stories about feet/hands being ground down to nubs during accidents due to being trapped between the bike and concrete. It's for this reason that I rarely ride without boots and gloves. And jacket. And helmet, too. OK I wore a lot of gear when I rode.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mega jealous, Chris. Shop looks perfect.

Wife and I waffle about adding on vs buying another house. My main fear of getting another house is not getting the shop right. Thanks for showing us it can be done.


----------



## jmartel

The best way I've heard it described is that if you aren't willing to be attacked by a crazy dude on PCP wielding a belt sander or if you aren't willing to take a running dive face first onto concrete, you aren't wearing enough gear.

I've got a full face helmet, 3/4 length jacket with armor, armored leather gloves, textile armored overpants, and riding boots for normal riding. Switch a 1piece leather suit, back protector, chest protector, cup, and armored boots for the track. Have considered buying an airbag vest for the track as well after this most recent experience with the broken collarbone. Probably would have saved mine.

Jealous of the shop. Wish I had that amount of space. We'll be moving at some point in the near future. A shop is definitely on the list of requirements, or at least room to put a separate shop in.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, that looks awesome, Chris.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Chris!


----------



## 7Footer

Holy canoli that 77 is awesome! Your blog is great too, man you do some amazing work.

Sweet bow Terry!

Got home and the power was off last night, some touch hole smashed into a telephone pole and broke it, power was out from 4 - 10:30, weak sauce! Tried to get some shop time in but what I was doing just really needed more light…. I have 2 screws that are fudged up on mt WT jointer, I've had penetrant on it for a week and a half and still nothing, i think I'm gonna have to cut them, the heads is a buggered up, got all the others out with ease though. There isn't enough room to file a slot to knock it loose with a chisel, and there's only maybe 1/4" of space that I get get a tiny open end of a wrench onto… Tried a tiny pair of vice grips, no chance. Dont wanna cut em but might have to.


----------



## shampeon

This 716 guy is really something else. Can't wait until he rage quits this place.


----------



## ToddJB

7, can we get a pic of the the screws in question?


----------



## ToddJB

Shamp, I'm not sure you can post your pic as Borat and not intentionally troll a site. I'm guessing he's calm as a cucumber as he causes internet fights for his entertainment.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, a distinct possibility. If he's serious, he'll (hopefully) rage quit. If he's trolling, he'll (hopefully) get bored.


----------



## ShaneA

The level of questions he asks seem to be very beginner, however I see him offering opinions on more complex stuff…doesn't seem to add up to me.


----------



## WillliamMSP

He's been accused of being a DKV sock and he certainly stirs up the ********************bucket enough - he'll get banhammered sooner rather than later.

....and then he'll be back as another sock, of course.


----------



## ToddJB

Really the only time I venture into the Forum tab any more is when I'm uber bored. I follow about a dozen threads that seem to keep me satisfied. Weekly I plow through projects and really only read the blogs my buddies post.

So I'm pretty oblivious to the amount of trolling that happens on this site. It's really only noted when one of ya'll in here point it out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

ditto


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Todd, here it is (this pic is right when I got it so it didn't have any penetrant on it.. If the bolts were #1 - 4 and #1 was the closest to the belt, it's #1 and #3 that are jammied.

http://i.imgur.com/HMAmyVJ.jpg

Hopefully that weirdo guy doesn't go all Ranting Rich on us.. Or maybe it is him and he escaped to alaska after his stint in the county lockup!


----------



## theoldfart

7', have you tried a 50/50 mixture of ATF and Acetone? It has worked for me really well.


----------



## chrisstef

Its warm and cozy here in the honey hole. The trolls amuse me (Joe Pesci voice). I loves me a good internet fight. Just got back into the office. Long day on the road with a rousing seminar on regulated, hazardous, special and solid waste with the folks at the DEP this morning. Id rather have had a root canal.


----------



## chrisstef

Spit and 2 year old lube is all he's got OF.

Congrats Chris! New shop is gonna be boss hog.


----------



## Mosquito

> Really the only time I venture into the Forum tab any more is when I m uber bored. I follow about a dozen threads that seem to keep me satisfied. Weekly I plow through projects and really only read the blogs my buddies post.
> 
> So I m pretty oblivious to the amount of trolling that happens on this site. It s really only noted when one of ya ll in here point it out.
> 
> - ToddJB


Same, I use the "Pulse" page as my landing page for LJ, and only click into stuff that looks interesting


----------



## theoldfart

^Stef I haven't tried that particular formula yet, something you developed?


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' Dada is 100 this year since you asked.


----------



## 7Footer

I have not tried it yet OF…. I had really doused everything in Fluid Film and left it soaking for a week or so, also added some juices from a couple other random cans I had laying around. I can give it a try tonight.. leave it sitting overnight or what? ... Thing is I'm still going to have to replace the bolts anyway, they are done dealin.

Good to know, Tony.

Gawd, you guys might not find this as funny as I did, but I listen to this guys show online, he used to have a hugely popular radio show in portland until they got over regulated by the fcc and they quit and moved to houston. Anyway he posts funny vids to his site. This lady, named Flossie Dickey, points alone for that name, is 110 years old, getting interviewed by the local news, and she is not at all excited about her bday party. I almost had to pull over on my drive home last night I was laughing so hard.

That shop is gonna be badass Chris!


----------



## ToddJB

7, if you're going to replace them anyways just cut 'em. Gotta dremal?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a phenomenal interview 7.


----------



## jmartel

Plus if you're using a dremel, the heat buildup from grinding a slot in it should be enough to help loosen it up as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes 7', Pierre-Auguste Renoir was born today in 1841 (1841 -1919).


----------



## widdle

Tony would go…

http://www.worldsurfleague.com


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I didn't want to replace them but the heads are so buggered up I'm sure I'll have to, I even took an old cheapo 7 mm and filed the end down even to fit and still couldn't get it… I did just get a dremel for christmas, that's what I was planning on using if need be, thats the only thing I got small enough(Eric) to get in there…...

hahahah, Are you excited for your birthday party? .............. "Not one bit."


----------



## ToddJB

Did you just bag on AF? Ha. Whatever happened with that dingles house stuff?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Wids!


----------



## chrisstef

Dead stop traffic and the paws are hangin out.


----------



## theoldfart

7', at least overnight. I actually submerged a hollow auger tennis cutter for twenty four hours. Moved first shot afterwards.


----------



## ToddJB

If you just got a PM, it's spam


----------



## 7Footer

Yes that was an Airframer blast. If he'd lay off the waffle stomps for a bit and participate here that'd be cool. lol

Thanks OF!

Tony wears a pony plug


----------



## bandit571

Supper tonight: 
onion, finely chopped
Mushrooms, sliced
2 large spuds, sliced very thin
1 pound of ground beef
1/2 pound of BACON, chopped into squares
7 eggs, scrambled into the mess. 
Lots of spices, LA. HOT Sauce, SALT

Fried until happy, happy in a big skillet

Washed down with a few yuengling Lagers.


----------



## ToddJB

That sounds wonderful, Bandit. I take it that latest heart report came back good.


----------



## bandit571

All things in Moderation…even the beer..


----------



## putty

Bandit, Thursday is egg night at our house


----------



## bandit571

Now, I get to go and try to make a loaf of Beer Bread. And NOT burn it, either.

have Walnut in the shop, had BACON & Beer for supper, and maybe a loaf of beer bread later? Sounds good to me!


----------



## bandit571

Pan of bread batter is now in the oven. My first ever bread making job…..


----------



## bandit571

BTW: you all can start posting photos like old times again, seems they have fixed the "bug" 









Seems to work…


----------



## chrisstef

Nice intel bandit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who told you 7?

That's sexy Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Stef. Did you buy the Amazon product? If so how's the quality?


----------



## chrisstef

I did and its pretty solid. Not too sticky. Lil flxibility. Well see how it holds up.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice box.


----------



## TheFridge

I wanna put my tools in it


----------



## bandit571

Beer Bread is done..









Anyone want a slice?


----------



## jmartel

Dat walnut toolbox doe…


----------



## shampeon

Stef: [removed] rad.

Bandit: Looks good, and a lot better than my first bread attempt.


----------



## woodcox

Sold resto stef. I forget…was it manufactured or a custom box? Good use for the pulls, pretty unique.

[email protected] plug!

Jake, I remember a few lock cylinders to be a good chunk of change. Some on par with what the stealership would charge.


----------



## chrisstef

It was manufactured by ce jennings starting in 1890 woody. Todd had stumbled on an old advert for it. I believe its model 4w.


----------



## ShaneA

Solid work on the felt. Your shop storage is moving on up to fancy status.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friday mofos.

Took this picture for you last Sunday at LACMA; thought the bed was cool:


----------



## terryR

Cool furniture. I could live with that in our house!

Toolchest looks grand, Stef. I'm wasting time building drawers for the shop; should search CL for vintage.

Sooo nice having photos again! Maybe ads will go down for a week?


----------



## 7Footer

That tool chest is dope with the red felt, and those pulls, good stuff Stef. She only want me fo my pimp juice, woooooooooooo!









Oh man, that style of bed is awesome. I'd like to have one a gigantic one of those in my smash room…

Tony, Fridge told me, he gets around….....

Speaking of furniture I cant believe I forgot to post this! Managed to get my phone to take a couple good pics. This was at one of the wineries we stopped at last weekend on our little tour, they said it was brought over here from France… Unbelievable carvings.



































^This same winery, Rex Hill in Newberg, OR…. Greg Popovich (coach of the San Antonio Spurs, in case you live under a rock) is one of the partners, he visits here a few times every year and has big private dinners. Place was super cool, their tasting room is in a old former hazelnut drying facility.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice to see that the winery picked a theme and went with it - it really makes all the difference.


----------



## chrisstef

That carving is unreal 7. Wouldn't mind sitting in on a dinner with Pop. He's a funny bastard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That carving is amazing.


----------



## 489tad

Model 4W. Two thumbs up!

7 I guess I do live under a rock, but I'm ok with that. 
Day off today. Meeting my wife at IKEA. My daughter saw a shelf or something. Yuck. Died a little inside today.

Carvings made me feel better.


----------



## jmartel

Stay strong, Dan. Don't give in to the Swedish oppressors. Tell them which slot they can put their Tab A into.


----------



## Pezking7p

[email protected] oppressors

Happy Friday. Dat Chest. Dat carvings.

Fo real doe, how big of a dust collector do I need to suck up from my planer / jointer / band saw? Can I get by with the HF deal? of primary concern is space. It would also be nice if it didn't require me to wear a respirator or hearing protection while using it. I'm seriously lost on dust collectors because there is so much fanaticism from the cyclone guy, who would have me believe I will die unless I use a 5hp blower with a 0.1 um filter.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, word. I'm there with ya - lost on collectors.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I live under one too Dan.

I like IKEA they have cool towel racks and their store outlays are conducive to shenanigans.

You will die Pez.


----------



## jmartel

Here's what I was able to find with a quick search.










This is at the tool though. You have to factor in losses from a smaller dust port, losses in the line to the collector, any fittings bends, etc. If you plug the collector in to each machine individually with a short run of hose, you should be OK.

This was just from what I have come up with in my initial research. I want to get a dust collector, but don't have the space or power requirements for it right now. So, I just wear a 3M respirator with some P100 cartridges on. Seems to work well for now.


----------



## ShaneA

You looking 220v Pez, or smaller? I think it is hard to go wrong w/ HF unit. But filters, mods, and time will need to be accounted for.

I have a Jet 1100 w/ canister. Seems pretty solid. Lot better than my last smaller Delta. Think I paid $600. No mods. They make noise though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Pez - with the numbers listed by J-Mart, the HF collector will just barely manage. Although a lot of guys use them and recommend them also. I think for the price it can't be beat. I have noticed that most users modify with the Wynn filter and sometimes with a separator. The separator will decrees performance slightly but makes up for a lot with the ability to empty more easily.
I highly recommend the Wynn filter as it seems to keep the dust in the shop to a minimum. I have also supplemented my shop with a Jet filter as I have become more allergic to dust in the last few years and it helps with my breathing. I still use a mask for the little bit of sanding that I do.
All in all, I feel that some type of collection is better than none as it helps to keep the shop cleaner so you get more time for woodworking, and less time cleaning.


----------



## ToddJB

Paul, do you pull your HF around with you from machine to machine, or do you have it piped?


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have a hose on it right now Todd. It's too big to move (1900cfm) I have just finished the Wynn filter upgrade. An LJ advertised the exact canisters I needed at a much reduced cost so I got those a few months ago. I have a 55 gal plastic barrel form wok and will be ordering a cyclone separator to put on top. When I get that finished I'll be piping it with 6" main trunk, and 4"&5" branches to the machines. I don't have many machines any more as I have rid myself of a chop saw, and wide belt sander. So really the only machines will be the tablesaw, bandsaw, 8" jointer, 20" planer, and lathe.

I still have other equipment, but have moved it to my buddies hardwood flooring warehouse. I am going to buy an HF unit for use there as I still need to use the widebelt on the occasions I cut veneers. I did this to give myself some more room in my shop as it was getting difficult to work with too many machines, and not enough floor space.

I have been concentrating some shop time on the air quality in my shop as I have been having some respiratory problems lately. Seems I've been sick for the last month. Just now starting to get over it, and now my wife is sick.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here is a pic of the DC before the filter mod. Notice the dust clinging to the walls.


----------



## ToddJB

That is a big boy set up. Nice, Paul. I would have mine stationary, in a room of it's on off the back of the garage. So it would need to be piped. My concern is that the HF wouldn't have the oomph to make that happen.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - DC's chew up space. Ive got the HF and it hogs up more space than any of my other machines. I will say that just one 4" hose does very well on my jointer but does so-so on the tablesaw. I mostly get dust coming from above the table, not a ton, but enough to where I keep glasses on. Id imagine that if you dropped it down to 2.5" it wouldn't have an issue with the bandsaw dust or a router table. I haven't hooked mine up to the planer so I cant really say. I still move mine from machine to machine because I just haven't had it in me to hard pipe.

If I was going to make a commitment to the shop and I was really serious about it id go with the new Laguna cyclones. Bhog picked one up a while ago and he raves about it. I think it was $1100, so not cheap by any means but there's zero mods to be done.

Ive been thinking about adding an additional ceiling hung filter to the shop. Ive got a delta in one corner but another would help circulate the air a lot better. I think I could keep 90% of all the dust in the power equipment area of the shop and keep the hand tool area pretty clean.


----------



## CL810

Depends on how far the run is Todd. My HF with cyclone works great and will pull from the Dewalt 735 planer with zero problems. Probably a 15' run. Some problem with my Rigid jointer but I don't know if that's a DC or jointer issue. Big believer in the Wynn filter. The cyclone is great but from everything I read I would probably do the garbage can separator.


----------



## ShaneA

I almost went with a cyclone. Grizzly, Laguna, and now Jet have them all in the $900 range if you catch them on sale. The appeal to those cyclones is the no mods, and they come with a remote switch too. I love having a remote on mine. Makes me more diligent in turning it on/off. Also, buying something with a canister as OEM will come with the flapper, the Wynns will not. Not sure if that matters, I am just about the convenience.

However, I think you need to be in the 220 systems to really pipe it around and have blast gates and such. The 110 machines seem more one machine at a time, short runs.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Andy. What size piping do you have?


----------



## Pezking7p

Wow, good info.

So good filters/cannister filters sound like a no-brainer. With possibly the ability to add a cyclone later on being a good option.

I don't really want a portable unit because I doubt I'll take the time to move it around unless I plan to do a campaign on a piece of equipment. I have a very tall open ceiling, so I could do a wall mount higher up, as long as I can reach the bag. Sounds like if I'm hard piping I need about 800-1000 SCFM. But…how do you tell how many SCFM you get. Check the flow curves for each model number? Craigslist is not good for model numbers but I'm guessing this puts me around a 2 HP blower…probably going to have to go 220V? (I'm good with 220, I can wire it in a few minutes)

Not looking like a quickie upgrade I can pick up off CL for $100. Shucks.


----------



## CL810

I agree with everything you said Shane. I just did a quick price check for the HF DC, Wynn filter, super dust deputy, barrel, and remote and it's gonna run around $750. The garbage can would save a lot but would add to the time and inconvenience.

Edit: 4" Todd. The light weight sewer drain pvc.


----------



## ToddJB

I've considered going the Stumpy Nubs route and ganging two HF blowers together and building my own cyclone, but this is mostly just a mental exercise right now. First thing will be an air filterer, as it's that stuff that actually bugs me more than saw dust.


----------



## 7Footer

That setup Stumpy made is pretty awesome. Some great info on the DC's.

Good lord, my folks are getting old and super sensi, there's another blowout fight on the horizon… Not so much about me, but it seems they really have a problem with my wife. I'm in a pretty tough spot, being right in the middle of it and having to work with my Pops everyday and sometimes my Mom. I think I'm sort of more 'hurt' than anything by what they said, they brought up all this stuff about her and its so phucking far off I am blown away, makes her sound like a terrible person… I honestly would never have my parents would see things this way. I'm just so surprised, it's unbelievable the assumptions and ideas they have about our relationship and our financial situation. Just had to air that out. Sorry to use you guys as my psychology session.

This thing with me parents is extremely draining, I worked out this morning, but now I feel I may have to go on another run tonight if the weather isn't terrible… I'm now down over 35 pounds, from 250 to 213 this morning, even my wedding ring is starting to fall off, had to buy new belts, pants, etc.. Feeling pretty damn good about the progress I've made. At least I got that to fall back on!


----------



## AnthonyReed

What is it that prevents you from setting them straight on the subject 7'?

That is fuggin' awesome on the fitness front! congratulations man. Well done!


----------



## widdle

That's a drag 7, maybe they're doing it on purpose so you lose weight..

Two sets of tires from grizzly, can't get the vibration out of the saw…Swapped out tires, put on one of those link belts, which I'm not sure was a good idea since i had to adjust the motor ?..Grizzly hasn't helped at this point and don't have a ton of confidence in them at this point..Not sure what to try next …F'n pissed


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have a big fu(king hammer, want me to bring it over Widdle?


----------



## widdle

Im hoping to avoid the persuader , but thanks


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear that 7. Every now n then you gotta do some man ish and it sucks. Im in tonys camp brother. But thats at first glance so id let it marinate. Dont over season it though. Marinate too long and its no good. Wifey catch wind of it yet?? (Dont have to air that if you dont wanna).

Any thoughts on where the bad vibes are comin from wids? Upper, lower, motor, etc?


----------



## widdle

I can't tell 
But when i got and installed the first set and ran into issues, i called grizzly and the guys like" i'll send new tires " Im like, your gonna send the same tires as i just put on ? I'm like , well give me something to look at while I'm waiting for the tires incase it aint the friken tires, nope, its the tires..Ok dude…New tires…same deal…Now it's friday, there closed till monday…lame..


----------



## shampeon

7: damn, that's a rock and a hard place. Easy for me to say, I know, but putting down some conversational barriers sounds like it's the best option (without knowing the details). "If you've got a reason I need to know for disliking her, say it now. Otherwise, have some respect for me and accept the fact that she's my wife. This is the last time we're going to talk about this."

widdle: have you tried it without a blade? If it's still vibrating, that eliminates the top wheel and tires, and makes it the motor, lower bearings, pulley, or belt.

Texas ebony scrap handle. Real ebony scrap pre-handle.


----------



## TheFridge

I feel you 7'. Not literally.

My mom likes to bad mouth my wife when she doesn't get her way. Right in front of her. On vacation.

My mom can be a real bitch sometimes.


----------



## theoldfart

7', Stef's advice seems pretty sound. I wouldn't unload first shot, but you can't let the your folks go on like this long term. You can pick your life's partner, you get no say in picking your folks. She is the important one, the folks if they care will have to come around. Just my two cents worth. This kind of stuff sucks.


----------



## widdle

shamp. yeah replaced the belt with a link belt which ihope didn't make it worse,I don't know where the pulley is or how to check it..


----------



## DanKrager

Widdle, my Grizzly will run as smooth as silk then start to vibrate like hopping, sometimes more than is acceptable. I haven't found out what's causing it, but when I upped the tension, it seems to happen less frequently. Right now I'm running a 1" 2 TPI wood slicer blade on the 19" wheels with as much tension as I can apply, and it didn't happen today resawing some 8" cherry. It's the intermittent part that puzzles me.

Here's something I'm going to try. With a permanent marker, mark the tire and rim and see if the tire is slowly crawling around the rim. If the tire is moving on the rim, I can understand how it might "bunch up" slightly in a way one could not detect when the thing is stationary.

Use a dial gage and see if the wheel is wobbling or a tiny bit eccentric. Basically a good physical (fettling) to check for alignment, coplaner, and no broken bearing hubs etc. 
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

I didn't mean unload on them. It sounded to me, as I read it, as if the folks did not have the facts straight, like there was a misunderstanding. I wondered why there could not be a dialog where the truth is laid out and discussed. It's hard to believe that they're wanting nothing but the best for you and that is where their hearts lay.

It's not they are trying to cause you grief is it? So unless that is the case I assume they would listen to the truth and understand that their feelings are unfounded. Communication, honest and forthright. If it does not produce a remedy it will in the very least lead to boundaries being set.


----------



## widdle

Thanks Dan.I have been cranking on the tension more than i ever have had to do in the past.. I like the sharpie idea, I'm gonna try that right now…Not sure how to check the bearings and hub though..Thanks for the feedback…


----------



## ToddJB

Wide are Ian said, run it with the blade off. If off and no vibration it's likely something on your upper wheel. The bearing likely won't get wobbly, it it's starting to go bad it will likely squeal under use (dry), or it will feel crunchy when slowly turned by hand. If you can spin the upper wheel and it seems likely it turns easily and with out crunchs it probably not your bearing. Did the vibration coincide with getting a new blade? Could be the weld. Could be the wheel is no longer in blance, would be the tire.


----------



## ToddJB

7, my wife and I moved across the country to get away from 3 or our 4 parents - I feel ya. You fairly consistently talk about you and your dad's pain in the ass relationship, is this just a new iteration of same ol same ol?

Be direct - "this is not okay, please stop." Setting boundaries is pretty freaking important. It is for us anyways.


----------



## Pezking7p

I wish I could help wids. I don't know how to tell you what to do. But I like running it without the blade to check for vibration.

7', it sounds to me like your parents are worried about their massive helicopter fortune being grubbed on by your fancy lady. Anyway I'm with Ian. Your parents need to know that it's not a fruitful line of conversation and that it's off limits. Sorry to hear about this though. Must be hard to have your family feeling split like that. I'm fortunate to have all my family get along.

Also. parents moving to Tuscaloosa. I'm officially an Alabama fan I guess. Fridge, does this make us enemies?


----------



## Pezking7p

Bad bearings also feel hot after use. Hard to believe a new saw came with bad bearings. I think it's an unbalanced wheel (could have sawdust under the blade) or a loose bolt maybe.


----------



## DanKrager

To expand on what I meant by checking the bearing housings….The bearing may run smoothly and the wheel turn freely but if the bearing is not in position, or held securely, things could get out of whack during operation. 
Sawdust under the blade is possible and might account for my situation because I recently put a DC on the saw..

I want to build the little tension gage that an LJr posted.

DanK
Edit: 10-4 on the parent boundaries. They should know better! You are no longer a dependent and are not required to live under their rules or even their influence. Make it their choice to be friends or not. You'll always be blood related, but at this point in your lives that means less than friendship.


----------



## widdle

He said He works with his folks i think, thats a lot of hours with family…********************'s bound to go down…

I've run the saw with no blade, seems good..Going for third tire change,( just showed up at the door) this set is orange, so mabye it's a color thing…


----------



## widdle

No squeeking bearings, and everything is clean.pez, the saw is a few years old, not new.. But yeah, I'm spacing on something…


----------



## ToddJB

Orange and green are known to complement each other nicely.


----------



## widdle

Well, per Dan's suggestion, i marked the tire and the and wheel with a sharpie….tire moved a solid 3/16" in 15 seconds of running…


----------



## jmartel

The good thing about living far away from obnoxious family is you can just hang up the phone on them. I've done that a few times now to my mom, and she finally gets the hint.

Hand tool event tomorrow, then picking up the beams for the bed.

Second nightstand is gluing up now. This is a photo from a dry fit earlier.










I still need to finish my tenon saw and build a quick saw bench so I can cut down the timbers. These are big enough that I have to do everything by hand. Guess I'll get some good practice in.


----------



## woodcox

Wids, I would check run out on the wheel that threw the tire, both if you're at it. Ive never thrown a tire but, I had a blade come apart pretty violently which tweeked my upper wheel slightly. Similar to your symptoms, it flutters a little, then I get the shakes when I power off. If you are going to adhere the tires, now might be a good time to check it. I had to mount the wheel on a makeshift axle in the vise to measure it accurately. Idk but, wheels off the saw may be easier for gluing anyway. 2¢


----------



## TheFridge

Anyone have a 112. Curious ( not bi ) how good it works and how setup is.


----------



## widdle

Thanks Woodcox,, I wouldn't know how to check for run out to be honest…
fridge. Bye curious.


----------



## 7Footer

We're all a little curious at some point Fridge, lol!

Lol Widdle

Yeah it's not quite the same old same old pain in the ass work stuff, there's a bit more too it, but really the gist is my folks seem to have some huge problem with wifey that I was unaware of, I told them straight up that they are wrong and they are making assumptions about things they aren't involved in and have absolutely zero business being involved in, but they don't believe me, they said that I think that she can "do no wrong"! 
Today and yesterday were different though, although they kinda ganged up on me, my dad said a bunch of stuff yesterday, but I feel like he said his peace, in a direct manner, and today he was fine. But my mom began citing alllll kinds of ******************** that has happened over the last few years, she even had one tirade saying that she thinks my wife "spending all kinds of money" I don't know about, and that she can't believe my wife takes "all these clothes to a tailor", about her never coming over to their house (they never even invite us), blah blah.. Just all kinds of outlandish ******************** that she completely drew her own conclusion over one comment that either wife or I made… It's just so weird, although a lot of the stuff my mom was referencing were things that I am equally responsible for (although stupid ass ******************** that no one should ever get mad about), she didn't place any of the blame on me. And rather than just saying something at the time, she has let it boil up and has been stewing over it for years now. I even called my mom out and asked her to give me examples about a couple of the things she was referring to and she literally couldn't answer. As much as I want to scream at them, it doesn't help.

Anyway, yeah the blowout fight is gonna happen, because I've told them that #1 that they are completely off if thats how they think my relationship with my wife is, and #2 they have absolutely no phucking business questioning what we do with our money or how we handle our finances..

Anyway I got home from work, ripped it and started cleaning up the jointer…. My day quickly got better with shop time and my Nizzle Gary by my side.


----------



## chrisstef

Best pint glass ever ^. I feel like when people conjur up these images of what their ideal world looks like in their heads it leads to trouble when real life doesnt pan out that way. As to money, if you wanna buy gucci underwear and have a tailor sew in a custom cock sock, so be it. Its your money.

Anyone got any special ways to cook corned beef? Just scooped a 4 poundah.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed.

No clue on the corned beef.


----------



## Pezking7p

Corned beef. I've always boiled with carrots, potatoes, and cabbage quarters.

Hope it calms down 7'. You get the bolts out of the jointer yet?

Homemade English muffins. Very nice.


----------



## TheFridge

I swear if y'all start sharing cupcake recipes your testicles will be forfeited.


----------



## putty

Pez, did you show the 2girls 1cup video to your inlaws?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We do corned beef and cabbage each year for St Patty's Day. Other than that, nada.

+1 to The Fridge Line re: cupcake recipes. That'd be too much.


----------



## Pezking7p

It takes a real man to show off his cupcakes.

In laws shall remain ignorant of 2g1c. Unless they venture into places like this.


----------



## terryR

JBuilder stands lookin' good. Man, you build a lot of furniture.

Just to prove that you guys aren't wasting time by sharing finishing tips…Pecan with Ipswich Pine stain, and 3coats of Arm-R-seal. No way to avoid over-wiping on this shape, but patience with some fine grit mesh sandpaper paid off. I used 800 grit to knock down ugly streak marks and 1500 to even out the surface after each coat. Probably 30 minutes of work between coats, but I'm OK with that!










I'm not good looking or strong or athletic, but I learn quickly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What is wrong with cooking?

This is a fountain I saw this morning :









I'm at the museum of contemporary art in Los Angeles today.


----------



## chrisstef

Stunning terry. I love it!

Pez's cupcakes bring all the boys to the yard.


----------



## jmartel

Cupcakes ain't cooking. That is baking. I can cook, but I can't bake worth a damn. Probably because I make it up as I go usually and baking requires you to follow recipes exactly.

Thanks terry. Trying to replace all my crappy furniture from college, so I need to work quickly to get it done in a reasonable time frame


----------



## Pezking7p

Terry: wow. Arm r seal never ceases to amaze me.

Tony. Holy crap. What a shot.

Baking is a science and a lot of people make the mistake of messing with recipes. Baking is much easier by weight, as well. Cups and teaspoons can be hard to use accurately.

Stef goes full American pie on a cupcake with a tub of double chocolate frosting.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- Your predicament is not an uncommon one. There are a lot of parents who have a hard time keeping their fingers out of their childrens lives in adulthood. Early in my marriage my mother was the only person in the world who could find fault in my wife….and it was ALL petty crap. Eventually I had it and told my mom, "This is the order it goes: #1 God, #2 My Spouse #3 My family….. If you cannot respect my wife, you're not going to see me much, if at all."

She threw a big tantrum. We didn't have much of a relationship for years, but the boundaries were set. Eventually we could get along, but it took years. She now knows, if she's talking me, and wants to gossip about my wife, my siblings or their spouses, I won't hear it. Just the way it has to be. If your parents are truly acting in love, they would not incite division in your marriage.

Your situation is complicated because you work for your dad. Might not be the best long term arrangement, but I think you know that. Hope it helps, if not I'll send you this book on Boundaries  ...lol.

-

Back to the regular content of this thread. 60s here today….

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 7Footer

I appreciate all the input fellas. Gives some good perspective.

Man that is scary, looks like a jug of pee.


----------



## TheFridge

Red, posting pics of my wife is not cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Well this little artist has an odd perspective on life.










"Is that a mermaids, Daddy?"


----------



## Pezking7p

LOL, it's a ballerina on her tip toes! ....Farting out a heart.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure its kurt cobain from the teen spirit video sitting on a lobster. The heart symbolizes courtney.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahahah. Pez, thats probably exactly what it is!

Lol Stef.

It looks like a cheerleading penis to me.


----------



## ToddJB

Smells like wien-spirit


----------



## 7Footer

With a little motivation from Stef's sh!t-talking, I threw this thing on the stand. Piece of cake. I gotta get some longer bolts to hold it to the stand though, the body of this jointer is too beefy, these bolts aren't long enough.'









fence cleaned up pretty nice, just a quickie.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks awesome, 7


----------



## chrisstef

Yea buddy! ^

What up arn?!


----------



## widdle

Pretty styling there seven…

That chick on the curb is too much…But it seems so common now for people to take pictures of unsuspecting people and than put them on the internet….Doesn't seem cool..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Seven, looks glorimous! Wow!


----------



## terryR

Chalk art looks like a cheerleader who kept her toy in for the evening. very happy!

Jointer is simply beautiful, 7!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's to less-massive, but still nice 'Old Arn!'


----------



## theoldfart

Nice Smitty. Could you tell me the size of the threads on the lever cap?


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks doods! Yeah she's purrrty. Idk if this one was originally that grey delta/Rockwell color or not though. The other smaller one has this super cool faint green color, and some touch hole did a terrible half paint job.. I really dig that color on the other one, also have it on the fence on mine, thinking it may have all been that color at some point…

Nice shot smitty! Some equally beautiful Arn!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Actually, I can't. Have nothing to measure then with, and I don't speak 'machine.' Might find a comp though. You mean cap screw, or thumbscrew?


----------



## theoldfart

Yes. I just bought one that was priced missing the screw. Right now I have a shim to put pressure on the front edge.


----------



## jmartel

And here's some new arn. #3 sized, $2200 worth of it. Bastogne Walnut infill.










And another. 4 1/2 sized with Ebony infill.










It was fun to play with, but not something I can buy right now.

What is this, a plane for ants?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someday… someday… I'll actually try an infill. Until that day I can only guess. And the #1 LN! Cool tool.


----------



## jmartel

I have to say, the infills actually worked better than the Lie-Nielsens. Better to justify spending 6-7x as much? Nope. But they were pretty awesome to use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can you give an idea why they worked better? Was it just because they were heavier? Or that that mass thing, or ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^It's the mystery of the infill Smitty. Hard to pin down.

7- I wish I could say that the fence adjustment/locking mechanism on my grizzly joiner was anywhere near that quality….but I can't. And I really thought you were gonna take me up on that "Boundaries" book. lolol.

No shop time for me today. Just these two cheesebutts and their pine derby cars. Good times though. 









Yes, the older one smacked me with that snowball right after the pic…..right in the ear.


----------



## Pezking7p

More than anything, I want that hammer in the first pic. It's very cool looking and the handle is sweet.

That jointer is cool. Very heavy looking. Nice job 7'.

How did the girls like the pine wood derby? They look happy to be spending time with dad.

I guess we are house shopping? Parents in-law are somewhat pushing us to buy a new house and it sparked some shopping. I'm interested as long as there's a shop. Halfway talking about building on land but I'm not so sure about the value of that.


----------



## widdle

But dude…You just insulated your shop….


----------



## chrisstef

Ear jammied with a snowball. Lol. Take that.

What widdle said.


----------



## Pezking7p

Really I just put up drywall and used about 16 bottles of yellow foam. It's still only 350 sqft. What if I got a shop that was 750 sqft. And ACTUALLY insulated?

I'd be more worried about the concrete floor I poured and the 60A service I buried. Lol. Maybe I should build on to my shop and house, instead.

It's scotch time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> How did the girls like the pine wood derby? They look happy to be spending time with dad.
> 
> - Pezking7p


They did ok. Didn't place or anything. Events like that put you in an interesting situation as a parent. The derby instructions clearly state, "the child should participate in each step of the process." So, other than roughing the cars out on the bandsaw….. my girls did! Now the cars that won the design awards…..clearly were not built by a 5 year old. I could have built a car with coco inlays, built that wouldn't have been right imo.

They had fun, but no trophy's. Which, isn't bad. They learned they needed to work harder next year to place. I'm not an "every kid gets a trophy" parent. lawlz.


----------



## 489tad

No info other than it looks cool.


----------



## 489tad

I'm working on it.


----------



## bandit571

There is a fellow, has a farm just south of here. Corner of Rt. 235, and Rt 29. He has about 20 of those, parked wheel hub to wheel hub, and just rusting away…..I think he might has restored ONE in the last three years.


----------



## TheFridge

Today's score

Left knee-0
1" Chisel- 1
Stitches probably required- 2
Star Wars band aids- 3


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol. Sorry fridge. Pics? How did it happen?


----------



## jmartel

> Can you give an idea why they worked better? Was it just because they were heavier? Or that that mass thing, or ?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Like Red said, it's hard to pin down. The mass certainly has a large effect. The shape of the tote and front bun probably has something to do with it as well.

I can't say I'd pay that much for one, but I'll gladly give making one a go later on.


----------



## widdle

Circle it so you don't forget about it, and get back to work fridge..
I could probably use that book Red, send it my way…


----------



## chrisstef

Circle it!! Hahaha!! Bravo.

Thats arn, man arn, dan.

+1 to the no trophy parent crew. Losing sucks. Figure out how not to do it and youll be all right.


----------



## jmartel

The final tally of wood for the bed is 128 bdft. 5 4"x6"x8'ers and 2 6"x6"x8'ers for $250. All of them are 3 years dry, so mostly dry. The upper right one is extra and apparently got run over by a forklift early this morning, but I only needed 4 so not a big deal. It's also the only one with the pith, so it works out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks for trying to explain, anyway. No way to know without putting my hands on one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty, you didn't fondle a Brese at the Handworks you went to? For shame

Wids, I think you should read this one first.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No, I didn't. Probably because I'd be hard-pressed to convince myself I'd buy one. next time I won't hold back.


----------



## widdle

Are you saying I'm old red, and why is attitude highlighted…I don't get it…


----------



## TheFridge

Nah. No pics. Had to hurry and clean up and stick the sticky parts of a bandaid over it and another 2 in an X for support and a tourniquet to hold it while it closed up. When I saw the 3/4 long slit in the knee of my pants I knew it wasn't good. It closed up nice after a few hours so no stitches.

Note to self. Keep a firm grip on chisels.

I won't lie. Im gonna have to dock myself 15 mins for going inside to take care of it before I went back to the shop. It was a bit much for the shop towel and electrical tape band aid.

Edit: at least she's not trying to slip the pinky in.


----------



## TheFridge

Cross post on the furniture forum

Finishing the bottom of a table top and some little joinery.

#doublefisting


----------



## jmartel

Is that a piss funnel that drains outside so you don't have to leave the shop? If it's not, it should be.


----------



## bandit571

Been a long time ago, but

There was this little "traveling song"

It even came with a 
The moral is clear, instead of Bourbon, stick to beer…

"The prettiest girl, I ever saw
Was sipping Bourbon, through a straw
I picked her up, I laid her down
Her long Blonde hair laid all around….

Now, anyone old enough to fill in the rest of this song?


----------



## TheFridge

> Is that a piss funnel that drains outside so you don t have to leave the shop? If it s not, it should be.
> 
> - jmartel


Didn't realize it was in the picture.

Yes. Yes it is. Number ones only as number twos tend to clog it.


----------



## ToddJB

Beautiful 73 degree today here - means welding with the doors open.


----------



## chrisstef

whats wrong with a pinky fridge? Live a lil will ya. Sorry bout your gash.

Steph curry is ridiculous.

Why do kids wake up so damn early? CB hash n hotcakes before our little hike later.

Is that mobb deep bandit?

Cha weldin there todd? Youre so handy flannel wants to wear you.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Steph curry is ridiculous.
> 
> - chrisstef


Unbelievable. That he's got more than a quarter of a season left to extend the 3-point record is insane.


----------



## terryR

LOL @ shop towel and tape bandage. I buy the same brand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That jointer is tits 7!

The Bradbury building in downtown Los Angeles:


----------



## 7Footer

Red, yesterday when I clicked on your link it didn't work, and I was in a hurry so I didnt try to see what was wrong with the link. Now I see though, lawl.. I have been wondering if I can set limits and still be a loving person, lol. Dang though, that book is obviously no joke, its got 2100 reviews.

Stef MF'n Curry is a freak, I love it.

Bandit would definitely earn some street cred if he sat on his porch thuggin' to some Mobb Deep. Grab a brown paper bag 40, a blunt, and a couple tools, maybe sit there thuggin on the porch, sharpening something….

omg that building Tony… beauty.


----------



## Tim457

> Actually, I can t. Have nothing to measure then with, and I don t speak machine. Might find a comp though. You mean cap screw, or thumbscrew?
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty we need to chip in and get you one of these to measure threads:
http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D4158-4-84-Screw-Pitch-Gauge/dp/B005W17HL2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1456679129&sr=8-3&keywords=thread+gauge
Easy enough, even I can use it.



> Steph curry is ridiculous.
> - chrisstef


Not familiar with the player, I was thinking you learned how to make some delicious curry, stef.

Sorry about the leg, Fridge. Tis but a flesh wound!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tim, sounds like a slippery slope to me. I'm in, it's in the cart for the next time I buy Amazon anything.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha @ delicious curry, Tim - one of his other nicknames is Spicy Curry. There's never been anyone like him in the NBA, he's a different type of great. He tied the record for most 3 pointers in a game last night, including the game winner from about 45 feet away. If you can spare 3:19, your life will be better for it.

I am gonna start calling Stef, Stef Curry though. I like dat.

Do you guys know what model this block plane is? I've had it forever and never bothered to research it, it's got a faint sargent logo on the iron, adj. mouth. It's a neat little plane, works great, but that red lever cap leads me to believe its nothing real special… I'll post on the HP thread if no one here knows.. 













































Edit: any of you sports guys watch Survivor? Scot Pollard is on this season, wow.. Red I'm sure you remember old Pollard, he always played hard, but I couldn't stand him! So weird seeing him now.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a frankenblock 7. Looks like a sargent 5200(?) series with a stanley cap. I may have the proper cap for that. Maybe its just the iron. I dunno. Ill check.

Took dude for a hike and he fell in the river chuckin stick. Just up to his ankles though. Extra socks in the bag came in mighty handy. Pirates booty heals all wounds.


----------



## 7Footer

Thats what i thought. Now I see why it was throwing me off, yeah that's the complete wrong cap lever isn't it.

Lil N-dawg now knows to have a solid base will chuckin sticks into the river!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto an lever cap being non-proper. NBD, but it likely had a knuckle cap on it originally. I will pic the one I have that has such a lat adjuster, stand by.


----------



## bandit571

Actually, that is the proper cap for a sargent plane. Lateral lever is upside down, the curl goes down.

Sears used to order RED lever caps on all their planes…


----------



## ToddJB

Pirate'd Booty does jealous all wounds. Love that stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Curl can't go down, depth adjust grooves are on the blade.


----------



## WillliamMSP

That looks much like my Craftsman that was made by Sargent. On mine, if you take the toe off, it's marked 306/316, so I'd imagine that's the Sargent they're based off of.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Knuckler is Sargent, other is Craftsman by Sargent. But a tastier subject is deer sausage.


----------



## chrisstef

Attic meat. Mmmmm.


----------



## TheFridge

Did you add any pork to that smitty?


----------



## duckmilk

Looks good Smitty.
Drinking with my 87yo buddy.

The past, present and future walked into a bar…it was tense


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

60/40 mix of pork to vennison.


----------



## terryR

looks like a sargent 306/7; how long is it? faint 306 on the iron?

this shot made me think of you guys for some reason.










franken18 works some af.cherry


----------



## terryR

sargent 306


----------



## chrisstef

Bingo ^. I was mistaken.

Shop time.


----------



## duckmilk

Three strings walked into a bar and asked for three beers, bartender asked "Are you strings?" 
One replied "Yes". The bartender said "We don't serve strings." 
So they went to another bar, ordered three beers, the bartender asked "are you strings?" 
One replied "Yes". The bartender said "We don't serve strings" 
So they went outside. they each tied themselves into a knot, tusseled the ends, and walked back in.
They ordered three beers. The bartender asked "Are you strings?" 
They replied "Frayed Knot".


----------



## duckmilk

> this shot made me think of you guys for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Reminds me of Stef and Hog


----------



## Pezking7p

What's up with that deer sausage? Did you make it or have the processor make it? I've been hating the process of stuffing sausages but my desire to make dried/cured sausages is still strong.

In-laws have moved on to Florida. Shop has been semi-douched. Band saw is set up with a new 3/4" timberwolf blade for resaw. Last coat of finish is on the tack trunk so all that's left is to cut and install the bottom of the trunk and install hardware.

Pile of shavings:


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned out the shavings in the Dungeon Shop today…









Largest Contractor trash bag they make, two trips…..compost happens…

Found a lot of "goodies" buried in the shavings, including this "thing" 









Supposed to be a drill??? Found a few drill bits, a lathe chisel, some pieces of Oak,Walnut, and Sycamore….but no cash…drat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mix, grind, add seasoning and cure, regrind, stuff, hang to dry for six weeks.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sounds easy enough. You just hang in the attic? Basement? That's the hard part for me is fretting about where to hang them.

I forgot to ask. My new bandsaw blade is not flat where the weld is. Meaning if you laid it on a flat surface with the teeth facing up, the weld would be raised up off the surface maybe 3/16". It was very dramatic while setting the rear guides. Is this normal?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hung in the unheated shop. Keep from freezing the first week, after that the cold is fine. Some air movement is needed too, attic too stagnant..


----------



## ToddJB

It's normal to need to dress the back of the blade, they make little stones with handles so you can flatten and slightly round the back. I have one, but 've yet to buy a new blade. I keep outfit it off.

But 3/16 sounds like a lot to me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Meaning, it can freeze after the first week? Are those hog casings?


----------



## Pezking7p

It's not a piece of weld sticking out of the back that you can file down, it's like they did not weld the two ends square and you can fit a pencil under the weld. Either way, it sounds like I should call. Thanks, Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Impressive sportsball work in that vid.

Mmmm sausage.

Sucks about the blade Pez.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Had to add new drawer guides today to accommodate the new layout my wife wanted. Doubled up on the upper ones.










Getting there.


----------



## widdle

> Sounds easy enough. You just hang in the attic? Basement? That s the hard part for me is fretting about where to hang them.
> 
> I forgot to ask. My new bandsaw blade is not flat where the weld is. Meaning if you laid it on a flat surface with the teeth facing up, the weld would be raised up off the surface maybe 3/16". It was very dramatic while setting the rear guides. Is this normal?
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> "frayed Not " If the blade is in plane with each other on either side of the weld it's probably ok..
> 
> Attic meat…Gnarly..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"They say" it's not a concern after the first week. That said, close to 35 is better than 25.


----------



## 7Footer

ahhh, thanks Terry, and thanks all you sleuths! There is a VBM in the iron, were the caps originally red ?

oh my goodness that snausage looks good, and sounds even better.

Lookin good jmart, lookin real good.

Started sharpening my planer knives on my own because I don't know when I'll be able to get them down to the sharpening place, but started flattening the backs and holy crap, first one is super off. Not sure if I want to take the time or not!

Shop is on fleek Stef Curry….

Pez, throw a match on those shavings, thats a nice pile.

Sold my 608c…. and now we're mobile! The Rikon even on local store special for 45 clams.


----------



## jmartel

You had a 608C you were selling? Damn. Might have bought that one from you and sold off my normal No. 8.


----------



## terryR

7, pretty sure they were black.

Some time cleaning in the shop today…7's jointer is in much better shape than mine.

another marking gauge; peruvian walnut…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn that is nice 7.

Well done JDrawer.

That's gorgeous Terry.


----------



## chrisstef

Do want, Terry.

That new jointer is gonna step your game up nicely 7.

Monday … pulling strings. Some days its about who ya know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't know anyone…. I'm fu**ed.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Tony.

A couple of totems I finished yesterday. More useless artsy stuff…walnut and red oak…


----------



## chrisstef

With your handsome good looks and taste in fine art, you shouldn't have the problems I do tony. Tryin to back door my way into a job without being the lowest number on the block.


----------



## ShaneA

Do the jobs always go to the lowest bidder? That kind of seems like a scary way to do business.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speaking of back doors…. what are those again Terry?


----------



## theoldfart

^;-) should you be saying that out loud?


----------



## chrisstef

Not always but the majority of the time, yes, Shane. It also gets murky depending on how the contract of the oversight is written up. If the people I'm bidding to are general contractors they can talk pricing with subs, but if theyre bidding as construction managers, they cant talk pricing to subs. That becomes the duty of the owner. In this case I'm bidding to the construction manager so he cant tip me off as to where id need to be to be low bidder.

I always like to be the #2 lowest bidder and let them vet us and the other guy. That's where my battles are won. This ones 72,000 sqft of space spread over 3 floors and minimal roof work in an occupied building. Gonna need horses to make this one go. From what I was told its a 1 month duration. I see it as 20 guys, 3 floors concurrently. Bang out the 2nd and 3rd floor and rendezvous on 1 for the final push. Gotta turn and burn 2 dumpsters a day.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Had to add new drawer guides today to accommodate the new layout my wife wanted. Doubled up on the upper ones.
> 
> Getting there.
> 
> - jmartel


JMart, how are you attaching those drawer guides? I have a similar nightstand project going and am losing sleep about how I will attach some guides. The plans I am working from make a vague comment about screwing them on (wooden runners) and not using glue, but I think I want to figure out a way to use sliders anyway. My current thought is just to pocket screw a strip to the legs.


----------



## jmartel

Lapped dovetailed in and glued to the legs. They aren't glued to the sides so the side panels are free to move. You can kind of see it here:


----------



## 7Footer

Gorgeous marking gauge Terry, just saying 'peruvian walnut' makes me feel special.

Jmart, my 608C had quite a bit of pitting on the iron and chip breaker, it worked really well and I was surprised at how long the edge held, but eventually will need a new iron and chip breaker. I was telling Stef Curry, if I get any more Bedrocks, I really want the flat sided ones, that's what I think of when I say Bedrock, plus I have the 728 Autoset that makes almost any wood you put in front it it's little b!tch. But it's bittersweet, I will definitely miss the constant heft and hubris being emitted from this bad boy.


----------



## chrisstef

If you need to replace the H&H id be more than happy to send you a framed picture of my junk. ^


----------



## 7Footer

Heyyy-yo! hahahah, solid.

Hey you know how when you take blades or saws to a sharpener, and you need to look like you know what you're doing, so you cut a circle with a handle in some plywood and shove a carriage bolt through the back with a wingnut to hold the blades on… How do I deliver planer knives to them? Need some sort of box or something don't I? I really like to pretend I know what I'm doing.


----------



## JayT

^ Stef, he's replacing a 608, not a Stanley 101.


----------



## JayT

unjam


----------



## chrisstef

Finger plane. Exacto.

Id wrap em up in painters tape 7. Slap em in an envelope.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe something with a bald eagle on it 7; that'd be majestic.


----------



## 7Footer

^Now we're onto something. Maybe I'll put a bald eagle flying over the Oregon state seal on it. Just talking about it feels pretty serious.

Oohhhh burn, JayT!

Dayum, big fire at a boat storage facility in PDX, our Chief Pilot's boat was in there. The company asked him last week if they could dry dock and and clean it to display in the building for a boat show that was this weekend…. 350 boats toasted…. Suxors! http://www.kptv.com/story/31341177/fire-crews-battle-large-fire-at-boat-storage-facility-ne-portland?autostart=true


----------



## chrisstef

Or you just send them along with your latest glamour shot









Never gonna forget that customer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA LAWL! It does feel pretty serious.

That fire really sucks, the 7' pony doesn't.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Lapped dovetailed in and glued to the legs. They aren t glued to the sides so the side panels are free to move. You can kind of see it here:
> 
> - jmartel


That looks solid, and your comment about leaving the side panels free to move makes much more sense now. My frame is already glued up, but I might be able to figure out a way to chop out some dovetail receivers in the legs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Planer blades = wrapped in heavy paper. Rolled, almost. Done and done.


----------



## 7Footer

Haha, WOW! Homeslice is definitely wearing a pony plug.


----------



## chrisstef

Did you ever end up buying a new set of knives 7?


----------



## 7Footer

Nah dawg, the knives in the machine are Powermatic! There's really only one of them that has any dings in it, and they aren't horrible, gonna have them sharpened.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bronies. A sub culture that is extremely entertaining to read about. Especially the weird ones who want to do sexual stuff with My Little Ponies. They have their own terminology.


----------



## JayT

Pez, I'd ask how you know so much about that, but I really don't want to know.


----------



## jmartel

> That looks solid, and your comment about leaving the side panels free to move makes much more sense now. My frame is already glued up, but I might be able to figure out a way to chop out some dovetail receivers in the legs.
> 
> - CB_Cohick


Depends on what your frame looks like. The panel is about 7/16" inset from the faces of the legs. So I planed some stock down to 7/16", cut dovetails and thinned the dovetails down to about half that thickness. Then just transferred markings with a knife and used a chisel and router plane to clean it out. The most recent ones were done after assembly, so it can be done.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, I d ask how you know so much about that, but I really don t want to know.
> 
> - JayT


Im curious by nature. I wanted to be well-spoken on the subject.


----------



## jmartel

Hey, everyone has their kinks. I'm not here to judge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are very well spoken Pez.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony wants to lift your tail.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was obvious? Damn.


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldn't say obvious buddy. I think it was a fine, good natured compliment actually.


----------



## widdle

Get it ? "frayed Knot "


----------



## bandit571

Back is now hurting….Spinal Stenosis is kicking in, no meds

Cut down a bit of plywood to add a bit to the bench's legs









Had to take the sheet out to the back porch, cut the piece, then drag all the stuff back in. Could have used a hand saw ….still went "Vintage", anyway..









SKIL 6" circular saw…..might have been new when the Old Fart was in school?


----------



## bandit571

I think these two have the right idea..









Makes me look busy, busy, busy…


----------



## duckmilk

> Get it ? "frayed Knot "
> 
> - widdle


Thanks Wids ;-)

As far as the others, frayed knot


----------



## duckmilk

7', that jointer is so cool.

Same for Terry's marking gauge, although the other 2 items stir something in Tony

Nice joinery there Jmart.

Been working slowly on my shop, time consuming boring stuff, nothing to post about really.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Keep the faith, Duck. Because working on the shop means, someday, working in the shop.


----------



## widdle

Been working slowly on my shop, time consuming boring stuff, nothing to post about really.

now I'm confused on the theme of this thread…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Point well taken. Me too, now.


----------



## ToddJB

> Because working on the shop means, someday, working in the shop.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Man, I hope that's true. All my projects are revolved around making the shop better or making a tool better. I have hopes that pendulum will swing some day.


----------



## ToddJB

Member my USPS package? The last I had checked in it had been sent from Illinois to Denver then got rerouted to Jacksonville. I call about it today and the lady just giggles. Apparently on Friday it had made it back to Denver, but over the weekend they sent it back to Jacksonville….. again. FTW. She's shipping me a new one tomorrow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Make with the pictures Duck!

Fine stuff Smitty and well played taunt.

How is that even possible Todd?


----------



## 489tad

Not much going on here other than painting bedrooms. I took down a shelf/cabinet unit. Painted plywood. i can't use it. Need to bust it up for trash.


----------



## summerfi

You gotta admit, Denver and Jacksonville do sound a lot alike. I can see how USPS would be confused.


----------



## jmartel

I gotta say, for all the crap that USPS gets, I've never had a problem with them. And I shipped out most of a motorcycle through them one box at a time.


----------



## TheFridge

Hey putty, for some reason all the wood you sent me has a certain fecal smell to it. I'm of a good mind to try to one up you… And thanks for the belated Valentine's Day gift! You're a sweetheart.


----------



## putty

TSA must have opened the box for inspection.

Actually, I found that stuck to my shoe


----------



## TheFridge

I think that's how most poo is randomly found  unless it's a floater


----------



## duckmilk

Okay, Okay, you guys don't believe this is boring? Putting sheathing on the roof of the new shop (inside another shop for those that have forgotten). Crawling on my knees fitting 4×8 sheets is not exciting.










You wanna know what the worst part is? The sheets are over length and width by 1/16 - 1/8". Had to cut 1/4" off end of some of them so they would match up with the joists. The worst - worst part is that I butted two 8ft. sheets side-by-side, they touched at the corners, but had a 1/8" gap in the middle. WTF? The edges were not cut in a straight line. Talked to a cabinet friend who said he got some 1/2" cabinet grade ply in that he uses for drawer sides, the sheets were not even square.

HAHA at packing with used Depends! It's a s!!ty job Fridge


----------



## jmartel

I've had a few pieces of ply that weren't square, Duck. And I'm talking $130 sheets of walnut ply, even. Luckily there was enough room to trim it square on the last 1/4" of the sheet.


----------



## TheFridge

Rub some motor oil on your knees and get back to work!


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone got a connection to the dalls tx newspaper? Uconn ran a full page add today, ish talking, ahead of our game against smu. Id love a copy.

Its weird. I know. The explanation is long.


----------



## duckmilk

Dallas Morning News Stef, I don't have a subscription and don't have the link, but you can goober it )

KY works better Fridge


----------



## putty

I'll see what I can do Stef. I get it on the weekends but I think I can get the Epaper


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's it duck, you convinced me to pay my new shed built. I didn't want to build another one at this house anyway. With plywood being all "jacked up" these days, I'd mess it up anyway. Then widdle would mock me…... and I'd need to rub some motor oil on it…..

Yep, I'm payin it done. They'll be here in the morning. I got pull.


----------



## putty

That is crazy about the plywood Duck! Wonder if it is from china?


----------



## widdle

Ill mock you no matter what you do…How does that work ? Do you google shed contractor ?

Duck, since your bored, you better pull those sheets and leave a small 1/8"gap for expansion…frayed soo…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehe. I know this contractor from back in Omaha (somewhere in middle America)

http://www.wrightsheds.com/

They do everything from small sheds to big garages. Prices are straight forward and not a ton more than if I were to build it myself. They are actually coming tomorrow. And I am kinda particular so I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## widdle

Thought you were kidding..Actually those look nice,,,Looks like a done deal…


----------



## duckmilk

Not gonna worry about the gaps Wid, 6" insulation under the sheets and ceiling panels under that. The only thing that hacked me off was the fitting of them.

KY Red, KY! Jeez, how many times I gotta remind ya. Nah, just a little annoying, but I'm happy to be building this myself. Then I know who to blame for the screw-ups ;-)

I will have to check the markings on the ply Putty, but I doubt it's from China. Home D is where I got it. When I bought it, I noticed it was a little over length, but then I measured the OSB sheete and they were under length.
Told a guy I know who worked there, he measured it himself and he was surprised.

Stef, I'll bet if you check online for the story, you can find a post or link about the story.


----------



## duckmilk

> Thought you were kidding..Actually those look nice,,,Looks like a done deal…
> 
> - widdle


Till I try to square them up. My building is actually more square than the ply

Edit: You were responding to Red's link, sorry for the confusion, those do look nice


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, of course the pics are sheds with every upgrade possible. I did a few upgrades (I can't stand a shed without a soffit/roof overhang) but not many. I can trick it out and paint it myself.


----------



## duckmilk

I liked the one with the pergola off to the side, larger building of course. That'd be cool to be out there on nice days working under it, with maybe some vines growing over the top.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin to score a hard copy for my old mans shrine to uconn hoops at his shop. Hes got cut outs going back to 99 when we won our first.

Not sure which dsllas paper but the banner reads "this aint our first rodeo".


----------



## jmartel

Those prices aren't bad at all, Red.

Dry fitup of the first drawer divider. Just the forward one tonight. Nice and tight.


----------



## TheFridge

Good stuff j.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig it jmart. Its looking good brother.


----------



## terryR

+1 to that!


----------



## Pezking7p

What's the pitch on that dovetail? It's lookin toight like a toiger.


----------



## jmartel

1:7 thereabouts. Used a David Barron guide to get it started, but had to do it by hand since it was difficult to balance on 3/4" wide stock.

So far I'm pretty happy with how it's going together, just that it's taking a while to make.


----------



## 7Footer

Lookin good Jmarty mcfly.

Duck puttin in work!

wow Fridge, that does look like a poo rag. Reminds me of a text Stef once sent me.

Hey Red, go ahead and send me that book. lol.


----------



## Pezking7p

> 1:7 thereabouts. Used a David Barron guide to get it started, but had to do it by hand since it was difficult to balance on 3/4" wide stock.
> 
> So far I m pretty happy with how it s going together, just that it s taking a while to make.
> 
> - jmartel


Cool. I think I made mine 1:8. It looks good on the drawers but doesn't look great on the sliding dovetails.

I feel you on the second part. I'm almost at three months for this freaking tack trunk. But at least the sanding and rounding is over. Greene and Greene were sadists with sand paper.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stink rag in the package sent to Fridge is a nice touch.

Thank ya for the pics Duck! Sounds tedious, cramped and slippery.

Needing the book is a reference to you not finding a peaceful resolution 7'?

How did the ebony handle come out Ian? The Texas ebony one was exquisite.


----------



## jmartel

> Cool. I think I made mine 1:8. It looks good on the drawers but doesn t look great on the sliding dovetails.
> 
> I feel you on the second part. I m almost at three months for this freaking tack trunk. But at least the sanding and rounding is over. Greene and Greene were sadists with sand paper.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Yeah, I bought the guide from David Barron. The one I made wasn't working out that great. So I picked 1:7 as a good compromise between both. I think it looks fine.

Hoping to get the rest of the dividers done tonight. We'll see though. After that, it's just drawers, doors, and corbels and then done.


----------



## CB_Cohick

USPS did me up right today, and delivered G. Nakishima's "Soul of a Tree" a day earlier than expected. I think I will take a break from the nightstand I have been working on tonight and do some reading  Your nightstand is looking good, JCabinetmaker. I already have the drawer separators in my frame. I used some little tenons on mine for the joinery. I plan to make three more of these, one more in poplar and two in cherry. I may explore your example of using dovetails. I think it looks pretty sharp. This is the state of my project at the moment.


----------



## widdle

So the guy who has sold and sharpened a few of my saws is bit intense to say the least….Soo i clipped a nail last night on my favorite little rip saw….Soo I'm thinking i should just say someone must of broke into the shop and used the saw…That's my best excuse at this point..


----------



## chrisstef

Pop the handle off and send him just the plate widdle. Then you can claim its a flea market find. Id give you the handle but its still wet with finish.

Nice chest CB.


----------



## putty

Stef, I could not find anything on thing on the Ad


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, CB. You could probably do the drawer runners with a half lap since you already have the dividers in. Assuming you need drawer runners. Not sure if you are using slides or not on that.

Looks like I'll be picking up the last of the wood for the bed on Thursday. Some old 2×8's that were pulled out of a 1920's craftsman house. Should be tight grain old growth stuff I think, and well dry. Total cost should be about $300 for all of the wood including the beams. Not bad for how much is in it. Under $2/bdft average.

Theoretically, it will be a quick build. But we'll see. Lots of Mortise & tenons. 40 joint locations, more if I decide to do double M&T. Need to stock up on dowels for drawboring. And I'll need to decide if I want to leave them proud of the surface or not.


----------



## chrisstef

I appreciate the look Putty.

Here's what it looked like:


----------



## widdle

> Pop the handle off and send him just the plate widdle. Then you can claim its a flea market find. Id give you the handle but its still wet with finish.
> 
> Nice chest CB.
> 
> - chrisstef


He lives 2 miles away, so i have to show up…I may get blackballed…


----------



## widdle

When is the next game against smu ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Skate over and say you dropped it on the way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Contact the paper direct Stef, they will ship a copy I bet.


----------



## chrisstef

See, for all the winning in hoops UConn does on both sides (mens and womens), when all the conferences got shuffled we were left out in the cold for a myriad of reasons, all very petty imo, but mostly because we don't generate enough football revenue. So were sitting in a crap tier conference and its beginning to hurt our athletics department. Our state is in a horrible financial situation (-900 million for next years budget) so to continue having a top tier athletics department the university really needs to be able to self finance. For us to self finance we really need P5 (power conference, deregulated) money. The closest we are getting in the near future to that is by joining the Big 12 conference. The B12 is bolstered by Univ of Texas and Oklahoma. We play SMU (based just outside of dallas?) on Thursday. This advert, imo, is designed to drum up viewership of Thursday's game (8:00 CST ESPN for you texas folk) so we can prove to the B12 we can bring in extra TV money. This comes on the heels of signing a new athletic director yesterday who previously served at Auburn, Minnesota, VCU and ASU.

Basically if we stay in this conference our hoops team, who I love dearly, will go to hell (no recruits, no big money) and that would make stef very sad.


----------



## putty

That was in Sundays paper, I'll see if I can find it


----------



## chrisstef

Good thought T. I will.

Thursday wids, 9:00EST on ESPN. We're gonna need this one to dance. We really gagged against Houston and Cincy. Need your Crenshaw boy to start playing some defense out there. He negated his 18 point performance with NBA defense against Houston.

You the man putty!


----------



## putty

It's Gone!!!


----------



## widdle

Yeah , that conference re alignment wasn't good..
I just looked at the standings. They look to to need that win , is there a conference tournament prior to the ncaa"s ?

Yeah Tony, mabye i should take him to dinner and then wait a week and be like, my dog was cutting some sticks and..


----------



## chrisstef

balls! Thanks anyways putty.

Wids - yea there's a tourney. 3/10 - 3/13. So there's always a chance to back door that way. I could talk for hours on this team but bottom line is weve got a chemistry issue and a motivational issue. We don't get up for small time games and that's a product of the conference and I hate it. We didn't dance last year and if we don't this year itll be the forst time in back to back years we didn't since 1987. That's no Bueno.


----------



## jmartel

Never really got into Basketball much. I was always more of a Hockey fan. Growing up my birthday parties were at the local minor league team games. Johnstown Chiefs. Same team/town the movie Slapshot was based off of.


----------



## widdle

Not showing up for games your supposed to win sounds like a coaching thing, i would imagine everyone brings they"re A game to play Uconn..


----------



## chrisstef

We just stepped up our hockey game and got into Hockey East to play against BU and some other big boys. We've actually won a bunch of games against some top tier teams. I went to a couple games last year and it was a hell of a good time. Hockey is much more entertaining live to me even if I don't understand the rules.


----------



## JayT

Stef, you do realize that if UConn was invited into the Big 12 (which I don't see happening, BTW) you'd have to count on losing to KU at least twice a year in basketball, right?

Rock Chalk, Jayhawk!

Big 12 alignment has been totally determined by football, just like everyone else. I don't see them adding another school unless they bring a significant football viewership along. That doesn't describe UConn.


----------



## ShaneA

Conference re-alignment sucks. There will no doubt be some positives when it happens, but there are also unintended consequences and other factors that are off the radar. Losing the rivalries is probably the worst part. Hard to even contemplate UConn vs SMU…where will that game be in 5 yrs once Larry Brown has moved on?


----------



## jmartel

The best is when you go to a fight and a hockey game breaks out. Refs let them finish it off, each player gets 5 min, and that's it. None of this fine BS or ejecting people out of the game. People make their peace and move on.


----------



## ToddJB

Wids, if you pay this guy for his services then I'm sure he would be pleased that you broke a tooth.


----------



## widdle

He doesn't charge me much, I'm half kidding it's cool. he's just a bit of a character..Check out azmica on ebay, he has this full on write up on all his saws, it's serious business..ha


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm not a big sports fan, but I'm about to adopt a heck of a football team and all its rivalries, I guess. Roll Tide. Unofficial as of this moment but my mom is going to work for Alabama. Looks like parents are moving to Tuscaloosa in July.

I'm sitting on the dentists chair about to get drilled on (easy Stef). Face is numb as hell and I'm more scared than Tony when he opens up a text message from Bhog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!

May your dental assistant be buxom and sporting short arms.


----------



## chrisstef

While I don't disagree with that JayT, what they do gain is the NYC market, the densest population in the country. Ill have to link you to a write up on another forum I read and it shows what kind of market share and money UConn would bring to the table, and its significantly more than the rest of the teams (Cincinnati, BYU,UCF, USF, FSU). We are improving in football though and weve only been at it for 12-15 years in D1. Our facilities are second to none to boot. We just built a brand new indoor practice facility for football and another one for basketball. Keep an eye on this new AD, he's got SEC football ties and has generated a ton of money from donors. He managed to drum up 1.5 mil in 36 hours to retain shaka smart at vcu and got 14 mil in donations for a new scoreboard and sound system at auburn.

Puh-lease on losing to KU twice a year. Do I need to show you the rings again? 4 >3.


----------



## putty

Wids, send the saw to Summerfi


----------



## widdle

Was he at Auburn , when Cam Newton was there ?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol tony, hell yea. I hope pez goes full downsy on the gas. Make sure your wife takes video.

Here's the post I was referring to JayT.

Nah, he only spent 2 years at Auburn as the COO for football. They basically created a position for him there and he ended up solidifying 125mil in upgrades to their facilities. Here's his creds.


----------



## ShaneA

No one hates KU more than me, however…you can count on at least one but whooping from them a yr in Lawrence, and they will beat you in your gym every other year. They are at 12 conference titles in row now. I remember seeing on message boards when WV joined, and how they could compete with KU. lol, they have done ok in their own gym. No one does good in KU's gym.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dentist left mid drill. I'm missing half of two teeth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You should floss and brush more.


----------



## ToddJB

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Pezking7p

Yes. I am learning this the hard way. I've missed one day of flossing since my cleaning about a month ago so I'm doing better. Momma didn't raise me right I guess.


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## chrisstef

I don't like flossing. I drool like pez in a meat market.

Coming from the (real) big east we played games like we would against Kansas on a weekly basis. Georgetown, Syracuse, Pitt, WV, Providence, Seton Hall, St Johns, Notre Dame. You had to bring it every night, there weren't any nights off unless you were at DePaul or Rutgers (eff Rutgers). We thrived on that and it made us a better team come tourney time. Now its like we play 15 DePaul games a year in 4,000 seat gymnasiums. Its depressing and I cant wait to leave the dreaded AAC. We are playing down to our competition. JTDC we lost to temple twice!!


----------



## chrisstef

> - Pezking7p


Smile like a donut!


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Good job, Pez

I don't floss, and you can't make me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha!! Awesome pic get.


----------



## duckmilk

> - Pezking7p


Looks like you have an extra tooth in there Pez. At least I don't see any nose hairs or boogers. Use the flash next time.

My mother went to SMU in the 40's Stef, no help for ya on this end ;-)

Wids, learn to sharpen your own saws. I happen to know a great guy that posted a great blog and vid (which I haven't watched yet), his name is Andy, also goes by Brit )))


----------



## Pezking7p

Quiet night.

Spent the evening in the shop last night and tonight resawing cedar for the bottom of the trunk and totes. I have to say cedar works like a dream. All bottoms are installed. Final finish is on. All that's left is wax, handles, and hinges. Eager to be done with this project.

Teeth don't really hurt but they are starting to ache. Hope they don't hurt a lot tomorrow.


----------



## widdle

Yeah duck, I try to have him teach me a bit when i go over there…i think eventualy he will..


----------



## duckmilk

Hope they gave you something for the pain Pez. In my experience with dental work on myself, it won't be better in the morning


----------



## Pezking7p

Self medicating at the moment, duck. Single maltiprofin


----------



## TheFridge

Edit: nothing like free wood. A bunch of scraps and blanks from a figured Claro walnut slab, chunks of Amboyna burl, figured maple, and some pink ivory the dude got while on safari in Africa.

This along with putty's gifts (thanks again bud) and a 2'x4'ish spalted pecan slab make for a fruitful free wood week. I don't know what it is about me but everyone wants to give me their wood…

Edit edit: LSU basketball sucks


----------



## ShaneA

You got the W Fridge. That was the first time I saw Simmons play. Talented, not sure about his intensity though.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Fridge, maybe I need to be more open to receiving wood.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm not a huge basketball fan Shane so I don't complain too much. Just a funky team is all I guess.

Yes Todd, open yourself up and embrace the wood.

Edit: the walnut is some gnarly stuff. I can't wait.


----------



## john2005

Hey, any of you ladies ever use Waterlox? Thoughts?


----------



## Pezking7p

I put waterlox on my pine floors. It's been very sturdy so far (3 years). I'm not sure it's thick enough to wipe on vertical surfaces, maybe if you wiped it off like Danish oil and built slowly with 6-8 coats. I've seen it applied to walnut with beautiful results, so I know people do it.


----------



## john2005

Thanks Pez. Good to know it's stood up on floors. I have a request for a countertop that they want to use Waterlox on and I have never used it. Just wanted to know what I was getting into. And of course, they are walnut. Interesting on the thin thing. Thanks.


----------



## terryR

Holy crap to the pink ivory and amboyna. Gorgeous walnut is just dime a dozen…

Major News Flash!
Chances are 90% that Mrs.terryR and I will stay in Alabama on the current farm! Higher pay out west didn't pan out. Water issues provided significant vote for staying here. Plus, our friends and family are closer to AL. Current plan is to build this 140 year old home into our dream, as well as expand the farm.

Wife wants horses now. We certainly have the space, but I'll have to erect another mile of fencing to save money. Probably with hand tools…again. Pay off is a new shop for me! Built by pros while I dig in the fencing. Works for me!

Trying to scale down the next shop as small as possible. 16×20?


----------



## jmartel

Scaling down a shop, Terry? Better go down to a 24×48 then. Don't want to go too big.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, I'd estimate the woodworking portion of my shop at 16×24, and it's a very workable size. That said, having another location for wood storage is required; that stuff is in 'the other portion' of the shop.


----------



## Mosquito

My 24×28 space seems like it will be sufficient, but I would +1 Smitty on separate area for lumber storage…

I've got a friend who has a 24×30 shop where he has a separate room inside once you walk in. He's a painter, and not a woodworker, so he does most of his spraying in that side room when he can (when it's small enough to get through a standard doorway). Otherwise the other part of the shop he uses for mixing, storage, his compressor, and large items. I like the setup, though I'd rather have a larger side space than he has (his is maybe 6-8' wide). Wouldn't mind a separation between machines and hand tools…

For me, the main thing is ceiling height, go for ~10' ceilings minimum if you can…


----------



## jmartel

Definitely don't have less than 8' ceilings. Mine are like 92" high. Sucks. I'm short, but it really limits the storage and makes it feel cramped. Especially with the garage door hanging down further, and various hvac and stair bumpouts coming down as well. Probably have less than 7' over 75% of the garage.


----------



## bandit571

Might have this old D-23 about sharp?









6ppi file rip. Right side needed stoned..burrs? It did like to follow the grain a bit.

Have a 7ppi Disston No.7 to do later…much later.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I +3 the 10' ceilings recommendation.


----------



## TheFridge

8' ceilings blow


----------



## Mosquito

Fly-by info post


We've started a new swap, Shop Made Screwdrivers!
Click on the image or this text for more details...


----------



## terryR

Thanks for any tips, guys! Most of my wood is 24" or shorter, so it stores easily in small, unorganized piles. LOL. Hoping to build furniture-like objects soon, so lumber needs will change.

Love the working space in the current shop with 14' ceilings in the center, but impossible to clean, heat, and cool. Will make a fine livestock storage shed! Height of new shop ceiling may be determined by costs.


----------



## ShaneA

Did Terry really say he was trying to scale down his next shop? WTF bro? You can't come here for that type of confirmation. Just sayin'


----------



## chrisstef

> Did Terry really say he was trying to scale down his next shop? WTF bro? You can t come here for that type of confirmation. Just sayin
> 
> - ShaneA


I believe, that under SOTS bylaw 1428-N5, Terry faces a 2 day banhammer for the discussion of downsizing ones shop, to be voted on by the elders. I hereby call a meeting on Thursday evening at 8:15 EST for "the state vs. the farmer". A self imposed fine may be instilled by the defendant prior to the hearing.


----------



## theoldfart

Saving time and effort, GUILTY!

Bigger means more windows, ergo more light. I would kill(figuratively of course) for more windows. This is a common affliction among cellar dwellers.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Better get yourself a good lawyer Terry! Sound serious.


----------



## ToddJB

Let him make a plea bargain. Reduced sentencing for community service. A "non-functioning" plow plane for all active SOTS contributors.


----------



## jmartel

Seconded. Although it should also be probation. Should probation be violated, the non-functioning part should be upgraded to functioning for the first offense.


----------



## DanKrager

Built solely on cost savings, one could end up with a 3' ceiling… Bondo poses and stuff are really hard then. Be careful what you wish for Terry!

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

For shame terry. For shame. Keep the shop the same size but dedicate the other space to knitting and purse making


----------



## theoldfart

Me thinks Terry prefers horizontal poses anyway


----------



## terryR

oh crud…


----------



## terryR

maybe a splinter of barnwood for everyone?


----------



## TheFridge

At least he has some muscles to compensate for his tiny weiner. That's steroids for ya.

Edit: maybe 20 bdft of walnut shipped free my way and we will call it even…


----------



## ToddJB

So that's what you call that thing? (a splinter of barnwood)


----------



## 7Footer

^BahahahahHh, Todd. That's what I thought he was talking about too.

Screwdriver swap? Hell to the yes, I'm in it this time. Missed the last two or 3 swaps, not gonna happen again!

Yes Tony that comment to Red was regarding my 'situation' if you will.

Never talk about downsizing the shop unless you have to! Come on Terry! Lol @ banhammer









I'd kill for some 10' ceilings, I'm really lucky I have true 8' ceilings in my basement, I constantly have trouble moving any full length sheet goods around, drives me nuts.


----------



## Pezking7p

My shop is 15'x20' and it is too small. 20×20 minimum. Probably more like 24'x36'.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Remember back in the day when that dude from Grace tools said he'd sell us screwdriver shanks? Never heard from that guy again. Any of you? I say boycott That'll be the question for a driver swap. Who's got the shanks? Think LV stop carrying them.

Lumber shed up. Tis good. I'll purdy her up later.


----------



## duckmilk

So the meeting is tomorrow at 8:15 EST Stef? Is that am or pm? If it's am, I'll probably still be on the pot.
17'x32 with 9' walls here, shame, shame Terry, and I can envision mine being too small sometimes, but there are width constraints.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Red, is it gonna be big enough for all that walnut? Don't try to enable Terry.


----------



## widdle

> Remember back in the day when that dude from Grace tools said he d sell us screwdriver shanks? Never heard from that guy again. Any of you? I say boycott That ll be the question for a driver swap. Who s got the shanks? Think LV stop carrying them.
> 
> Lumber shed up. Tis good. I ll purdy her up later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you found a shed company..I couldn't work in those snowy conditions..
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## chrisstef

Pm. Just before uconn serves smu.

Terrys gonna trim it out with reclaimed walnut. Only reasonable answer.

I didnt tell you guy because i was embarrased. After i finished refurbing a 20" saw i put it in my vice and promptly fumbled the vice, saw in it, on the floor. Handle first. 3 piece explosion. Sat it on a shelf for a month. For shame. Just finished sharpening it but its luster is tarnished. I should be happy. Im not.

- depressed after finishing


----------



## widdle

`I guess we'll have to go over that after the Terry hearing…


----------



## duckmilk

Crap Stef, sorry


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Good thing you found a shed company..I couldn t work in those snowy conditions..
> 
> - widdle


I woulda just played some Beach Boys and had you rub some banana boat on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> `I guess we ll have to go over that after the Terry hearing…
> 
> - widdle


Word.


----------



## widdle

Just got a ups package from Iowa….
Thanks Red….It's perfect…


----------



## jmartel

How I felt going onto UW's campus for class for the first time tonight with all the age appropriate college kids…










Granted, I still look like I'm 20, but still.


----------



## bandit571

Hat's on backwards…..


----------



## terryR

So, where were you guys at 8:15?

I got up early, and even took a shower! And after 5 cups of coffee, I'm climbing the walls, but it's sleeting outside so I'm stuck inside with the cats who have been up night playing, and now they are just lazy. LOL.

Yeah, OK, you can make fun of my little wiener. But at least I don't have a tiny lumber storage shed in my back yard! Even our chicken coop would dwarf that little shed.

Changed my mind about the shop anyway…gonna expand bigger! How's 120×240' with 60' ceiling???


----------



## chrisstef

PM Terry. PM! lol

"The Knaptine Chapel" will be the new shops name if it comes in at that size lol.

Red stores 4'ers.

Fuggin lost a nice job to a bj hack of a general contractor and another bj hack of a demo guy. I recant my pulling strings comment from a few days earlier. Hate losing to suckers.


----------



## ToddJB

I feel like he's just mocking us now.


----------



## chrisstef

post revival post


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Bro. Todd.

How about a set of Alabama National Champion Sweatshirts for everyone? Just pick your year…


----------



## ShaneA

I think we need a written submittal of said shop plans Terry. Sounds a bit fishy….

Oh, and I will take a '79 for my Nat'l championship sweatshirt. I will rock the vintage look.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Yeah, OK, you can make fun of my little wiener. But at least I don t have a tiny lumber storage shed in my back yard! Even our chicken coop would dwarf that little shed.
> 
> - terryR


You talkin smack there pequeno peter? lol. Ya, it's a just 10×12. My house is pretty big, but the yard is not. A compromise. Suburbia buddy

It'll be mostly yard stuff and bikes in there. Actually, I'm think about moving the plywood cart out there. As long we're in this house, the bulk of the lumber stash will probably stay in the basement. Not that convenient. Oh well.


----------



## terryR

I hear ya, Red. No way to run to the store for ice cream out here.

Shane, '79 is on back order.


----------



## 7Footer

lol, Widdle!

Thats a sweet little shed brk.

Wait a couple more years JMart, it'll get even worse….. I remember in college when I thought high school kids looked young, the progression just gets worse and worse. hahahaha

Terry, you and the cats should enjoy this. http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/whiskers-r-we-with-charlize-theron/2781083

edit: Question, I might have enough time to sharpen my jointer knives in the next couple nights, and last night I whipped up one of these jigs right here, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/70562 but Woodshaver says all angle cuts are 45 degrees… Aren't jointer knife bevels at 35 or 40 degrees ? I am making a slight mod to it so I can flip it over and hold a blade in the top of it for flattening the backs, but I didn't actually check the angle on mine, so I might need to redo it…


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, I can't tell the difference anymore between 16-24.

7', I would think the closer to 45 the longer the edge would last. Just need to make sure the bevel clears the wood when it finishes the cut, which would depend on the diameter of your cutter head.


----------



## chrisstef

Should be a little easier for you to determine age Pez. Once they can grow a beard theyre too old for you.


----------



## ToddJB

7' this product advertises a 45* angle.

http://www.infinitytools.com/6-Jointer-Knife-Sharpener-For-Knives-Up-To-8-Long/productinfo/100-261/?gclid=Cj0KEQiA3t-2BRCKivi-suDY24gBEiQAX1wiXN_4sFO1vYGdxqIfGfxodzmOqX4DPP8UG4wHifMRioYaArq08P8HAQ

Also, would be pretty easy to make and seems like a good option for sharpening.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about the saw and the job Stef.

Pics when you pretty it up please BRK.


----------



## DanKrager

What Pez says, 7. I gain a lot more life out of a sharpening by honing the blade while it is still in the head. Resting the hone on the head behind the blade and the sharp edge of the blade guarantees that the heel of the honing will clear the cut. Whatever angle that turns out to be. 45° will indeed last longer and cut just as well as 30° IMHE. (experience) Those blades take a severe beating in that egg beater!

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

7', if you have a bevel gauge, place one of the knife blades on a flat surface with the bevel facing down, then check the back side of the blade with the gauge for the angle.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I have a gauge I can measure with, just completely forgot to check it last night and was curious, I had never payed attention to the bevel angle. Sweet tits though, now I wont have to redo my jig..

Yeah dan I plan on touching them every now and then once I get them set back in the jointer, I just had to take them all out to clean and de-rustify the cutterhead and gib bars, and sharpen the knives.

Thanks for the tips, ya filthy animals.


----------



## ToddJB

Find new screws yet?


----------



## 7Footer

I ordered 4 of those ones on Renovo parts… Called and talked to the lady, she gave me a couple measurements, they seem right, but all I had were the pics on my phone, so I kinda rolled the dice… I'm a bit peeved with them though, I talked to the lady on Friday and ordered them, I asked her if I placed the order right then if she could get the order shipped, she said yes, no problem. I just got a notification yesterday that it was shipped. I fuggin hate that crap, I paid like $8 shipping for 4 screws (I'm used to those stupid ass shipping rates), fine but get the effin order out the door, she even tried to get me to order some other stuff to make up for the shipping, but I don't need anything right now….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Granddad always said not to start anything on Friday, that's pro'lly your problem right there.


----------



## Mosquito

^ except the weekend


----------



## theoldfart

^ and maybe 16oz curls?


----------



## chrisstef

That probably why I got so much accomplished today. Don't wanna start something I cant finish. Wait, its not friday at all. Hell.


----------



## Mosquito

It's not a Friday?

Crap.


----------



## terryR

nope, today is pre-friday!


----------



## chrisstef

aka judgement day for you Terry.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OF doesn't know (or care) what day it is… God love him…


----------



## terryR

...judge not, lest ye be judged…

I know what day it is because today is trash day. wife even emailed to make sure I remembered.

custom drawers. for…ummm…curved tools.


----------



## bandit571

One of the "perks" of being Retired….every day is FRI…...DAY!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Is it Friday? Nobody told me. I didn't get the memo!


----------



## ksSlim

Friday eve.


----------



## widdle

Will the SOTS vs. FARMER Hearing be effected by the start of the Uconn game…


----------



## chrisstef

Never. Covienently scheduled 45 mins prior to tip off.


----------



## chrisstef

SOTS vs Farmer Terry is in session.

Mr terry how do you plead to the charges of shop size reduction? State your case or face the ban-ham.


----------



## theoldfart

clock is ticking…............


----------



## widdle

Farmer ?....Farmer ?...Has anyone seen the farmer ?


----------



## duckmilk

> custom drawers. for…ummm…curved tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


That is what the ply for my shop roof that I bought from the borg looks like Terry.

Dang, It's already 8:30 EST!


----------



## widdle

Apparently he was spotted outside Tuscalusca…


----------



## chrisstef

Heard he was bad mouthin nick saban.


----------



## terryR

I'm here.










but I forgot the charges…

oh, shop size reduction

I propose Article 15:521 hearby be amended. to allow Farmers to do what the hell they want on their land.

LOL


----------



## duckmilk

Maybe he got hung up in the plumbing pipes whilst trying to fix them.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like your new charge is infedility


----------



## terryR

No, Duck. That's me!


----------



## TheFridge

> Sorry, Bro. Todd.
> 
> How about a set of Alabama National Champion Sweatshirts for everyone? Just pick your year…
> 
> - terryR


As long as it's not 2011…

Edit: terry, I know you're from bama but it's not ok to post pics of your hot sister….

Edit edit: I'm sorry! I had tooooo

Edit edit edit: woe is the day when I hate my own coach more than the Alabama football team.


----------



## duckmilk

It's hard for me to follow this conversation, the wife insisted on watching American Idol, very distracting.


----------



## TheFridge

Must be the guys night huh duck!


----------



## terryR

Oh yeah, Fridge, i already mailed yer barnwood and '15 sweatshirt.
Found yer address on the bathroom wall at the Woodcraft in Chattanooga.


----------



## chrisstef

Amendment to be voted on by the council ….

Duck loves showtunes.


----------



## TheFridge

Chattanooga? That son of a bitch.

Nothing like having a real coach terry….


----------



## theoldfart

so terry's rehabilitated then?


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck loves showtunes.
> 
> - chrisstef


Negatory there Steferachi, Just have to bury myself in inane blabber so I don't havee to listen. The computer is in the same room as the tv. It helps that I'm not a multi-tasker.


----------



## duckmilk

Checking out other threads on LJs to keep my mind occupied elsewhere and just found out today is Sadie Hawkins Day,


----------



## theoldfart

Quite the exciting life you have there Duck


----------



## terryR

gotta admit, I know zilch about college football.
just see the Scarlet Letter everywhere I go.


----------



## duckmilk

I get you're not watching Idol either Kev


----------



## theoldfart

No, sitting in the ER. My mom was just transported in by ambulance. Not sure what's going on yet.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer Kevin, hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Kev, keep us updated, we care and wish for the best


----------



## theoldfart

No news yet, so that's good news. Waiting for blood tests.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hope for the best, Kev!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks all, just sitting here and waiting. At least she's sleeping now.


----------



## widdle

Knockin on wood for ya OF…


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Kev. Hope everyone can get some rest and everything is good to go in the morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Kev!


----------



## RGtools

Ok two stupid questions and I know someone in here knows how to do it.

How do a resize a picture in post?

How the heck do I post a picture from my i-phone and have it come out the right direction?

Hello again by the way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Morning Ryan.

I have an android based phone so I am not much help. On it there is a editing ("studio") app that is standard which allows you to , among other things, rotate and resize pictures.


----------



## RGtools

It's just weird…they show up right on my phone, but go sideways when I post. I guess I could upload to my pc first, but I would think someone has had this issue before.


----------



## putty

edit the picture on your phone or computer. Just change the size slightly and it will post in the right orientation. Don't know why, but it works


----------



## RGtools

Kevin, I just saw your post…hope it all turns out ok.


----------



## DanKrager

It's hard, really hard, to watch close family members struggle with the deterioration of age. Best to you and yours Kev. BTDT. Pass on your love and stay close.

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm on my way to judge Terry in person. I'll settle for nothing less that 30 X 60 with full roll up doors.


----------



## chrisstef

Hold your phone sideways when you take the picture Ryan.

Looked at an old chestnut post and beam job this morning. Just a remod of the interior that had been fit out sometime in the 70's and the place was loaded with really cool antiques. Couple of stickleys in the basement and this desk, that I'm trying to get the name of, blew my mind. You pull out a writing tray and 2 barrel covers opened to reveal the cubbies inside. Got to talking with the owner who I know pretty well and during WWII the house was occupied by a german spy. It was then owned by a new York family as a summer home. The old woman brought all these antique pieces into the house, leather bound books, etc and its sat that way ever since. My client bought it with all of the contents in tact. Sitting on 23 acres of farm land. Ill be back there next week when we start work and ill be taking a bunch of pics. Wicked cool place.


----------



## ShaneA

I just cant see a way Terry gets out of this one. Poor guy…


----------



## chrisstef

Here's a pic of that desk …. center of the screen against the back wall










If anyone knows the name let a brother know. It was amazing pants. Joint had cobwebs that were older than me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What exactly are you doing down there Pez?

That is amazing Stef!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

First lumber run in like 9 months. Going to check out Liberty Hardwoods.

I might even let my father in law buy me lunch.


----------



## ShaneA

I buy our work related stuff from Liberty Hardwoods. They are competitive on the sheet goods, for sure. Also on hardware (hinges, and what not). However, if I am picking out hardwoods I need to be able to sift through the pile myself. Not just simply set up a delivery like I do for at work.


----------



## chrisstef

Cylinder Desk is what he called it. He's getting me the makers info later today. Kind of like a rolltop but the roll top portion didn't roll backwards into the case but it opened like suicide doors on an old car.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Where's the legal brief on last night's proceedings in the case of Stef vs. Terry? Whatever was decided, I missed it, and now Pez is taking matters into his own hands. I'm so confused…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is it imperial style (the top drawer over hanging the lower drawers) Stef?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## JayT

> Where s the legal brief on last night s proceedings in the case of Stef vs. Terry? Whatever was decided, I missed it, and now Pez is taking matters into his own hands. I m so confused…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I don't believe a final decision was made. Maybe a report from independent investigator Pez could help move proceedings along. We don't want this to turn into a Deflategate situation.


----------



## chrisstef

couple more pics he just sent me that don't really do it justice. Its much more amazing with the doors opened up. Joinery pics and the like will have to wait until next week.



















Edit - Not sure if these are the actual desk or just ones similar to it.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

I really like that second one you posted, Tony. Thanks. Might have to save those for future reference/inspiration.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry's case needs to be voted on. He suggested ammending the bylaws to adapt to those who live on farms. We'll put that to vote during the next winter meeting (TBD). For now, no ban hammer.

I don't think it overhung T. I only had a minute to look at it unfortunately.


----------



## chrisstef

Def not the same piece. The roll top opened up sideways with a split down the middle but it was actuated by pulling out a writing drawer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hmmm … I need pics Stef.

JImperialStyle, here is the link to the pics.


----------



## chrisstef

I will provide a plenty once I get back down there brother. I'm gonna eye bang that thing until it talks. Its got me all hot in the pants.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe it is by Woton (sp)???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Terry's case needs to be voted on. He suggested amending the bylaws to adapt to those who live on farms. We'll put that to vote during the next winter meeting (TBD). For now, no ban hammer.
> 
> - chrisstef


I predict such an amendment will fail. Instead of downsizing, we should go to the Farm, build a big shop for Terry, then make him pay for it. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Very well could be a wooton bandit. Solid call.

Terry can pay in reclaimed walnut.


----------



## 7Footer

Sending good thoughts for ya Kevin.

I think if thats really what terry looks like, show us your tits and you're off the hook! lol

My ghetto modified version woodshavers jig, i dunno if I'll need to put any set screws in there yet, probably should though because it'll loosen up after getting broken in (insert lj name), but i haven't gotten that far yet.



















edit: John, I forgot to ask you, your question about waterlox the other day, was that just coincidence or did you see that video Wranglerstar posted about that? I'd never even heard of Waterlox, sounds like some good ish though.


----------



## terryR

Hang in there, Kevin. All our thoughts are with you and yours!

Life on the farm is harsh sometimes. MrBeast is down again. Maybe for good? Wound on his left rib cage with very foul smell. Had to drag him on a tarp to the truck for a trip to the vet. Wife is sitting with him; probably surgery? or?

Come on over, Dan.


----------



## 7Footer

That's too bad Terry, sorry to hear. That'd be the hardest part of the farm life for me, breaks my heart when animals get sick or hurt…


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good there 7.

Sucks about beasty boy Terry, sorry to hear that.


----------



## terryR

Honestly, I'm used to life and death. Grew up on a farm as a child, spent 20+ years in ICU.

Hard part is watching the wife lose a close friend.

Beast is a problem IMO. 160 pounds of snuggle that eats other livestock. Bit me gently this morning as I rolled him. Very scary to be around!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Poor pooch.


----------



## chrisstef

How about a border collie Terry? I'm all set with 160lbs dog that likes to eat other breathing things … while theyre still breathing.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, tough one with the Beast. Haven't had a dog in a while, found it too hard to let them go.

Thanks to everyone for the kinds words. My moms resting now, the problem is diverticulitis. She's on IV antibiotics. Still a few other issues, but at 95 doing ok. Also managed to put my back out yesterday picking up(awkwardly) a mitre box to cut bench dogs.

Think I'm just going to just sit for a while, didn't get to bed till 2 last night.


----------



## Pezking7p

Kev, glad to hear moms doing OK. Take a load off. You're retired!

Terry. Sorry to hear about beast. Life on a farm is tough.

Tony, I'm in Florida. Some ritzy joint called Rosemary beach. I'll be here until Sunday then headed back home. Kinda getting antsy for the wood shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whatcha doing down there? Turning tricks? Leather convention? Bear taming? Glory hole tour? Lick the plate?


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahaha. ^ All solid possibilities.


----------



## ShaneA

Glory hole tour would be impressive.


----------



## bandit571

Just imagine this as your "office" 6 days a week….52 weeks a year









That is my Grandpa Lew in the right front corner. later on, he actually got a gas powered version….Grandpa Lew died when his railcar jumped into gear, and crossed infront of a passenger train….1955. I was about 2 at the time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I buy our work related stuff from Liberty Hardwoods. They are competitive on the sheet goods, for sure. Also on hardware (hinges, and what not). However, if I am picking out hardwoods I need to be able to sift through the pile myself. Not just simply set up a delivery like I do for at work.
> 
> - ShaneA


Ya, most the warehouse/bulk sales hardwood places won't let you pick through. Liberty was no exception, just told them how many bd ft of 5/4 cherry I wanted, and they met me around back with the forklift. Most of their customers are cabinet shops and the like….spending thousands. I just try to be appreciative that they will sell to the guy spending a couple hundred.

It's a tradeoff, their prices are very competitive for select lumber. I can look though the whole stack at Woodsmith, but I will pay 50% more. In cases like today, I'rd rather get more wood for my buck, then use the best….and I get to keep the rest

I have found a small time sawyer here, but he doesn't have much other than 4/4 stuff. He prices are very good, but availability it spotty. Good to have several sources I guess.


----------



## jmartel

I've never actually been to a warehouse that wouldn't let me pick through the piles. All of them were pretty much go in, grab what you want and stack it in a pile against this wall together, then go grab someone from the register to tally it up for you. Or buying from cragislist.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, Intermountain or any of those places won't let you into the warehouse for liability reasons (forklifts flying around). They tell you upfront they don't have a "showroom." It doesn't bother me much. The stuff is all select grade….and the places where guys can pick through has it's downs. I have seen entire piles of qswo where not one board had any figure. Guys took the nice boards…..then they piled more on. Guys took the best of those.

I don't think some guy realize they don't need great figure for the back panels


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I've had days where there hasn't been much worth buying. Just a crapshoot, really. But then again, I'd be pissed if I paid a bunch of money and they gave me half of that crap too. So I see both sides.


----------



## TheFridge

Well, the good thing I've learned about bulk places is the stuff that cabinet shops don't want is the stuff we do. So I've started asking to look at the last of the a bundle or the reject stuff. Haven't scored yet but I haven't asked a lot. I did get a bunch a decent sized offcuts of figured maple with a couple nice boards for free from a local cabinet shop I frequent.


----------



## DanKrager

Stopped by Smitty's place today (see note in your truck door) but he wasn't working in the shop. Well, neither was I, duh, since I was over in the area picking up materials.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Around here…I can go to a couple Amish saw mills, and at least one Amish lumber dealer..


----------



## chrisstef

I been drinkin


----------



## jmartel

Got a $50 visa card from work apparently for just doing my job (and picking up slack when my boss was out on maternity leave). Woodcraft was having a sale, so I essentially got a woodriver spindle gouge for free.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've been workin'.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You win Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Yessir. W.


----------



## Pezking7p

I've been taming bears.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I ate a ridiculous about of Chinese takeout…and watched the Pooh movie.

Do I get any points?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You'll be hungry again in an hour.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... and Red, how was the movie?


----------



## jmartel

I got wood.

The final pile size for the Bed. Should have enough extra to build a sawbench or two.










Dem tight growth rings, though. Floor structure from a 100 year old house. Can't get D. fir this tight anymore. Even the super expensive stuff at the lumber yard isn't like this.


----------



## TheFridge

Dems is tight


----------



## TheFridge

Well. I got wood too but it's tinier.


----------



## jmartel

Is that walnut curly? Or is that just a wavy cut off the jointer/saw? If it's curly, I hate you.


----------



## 7Footer

That grain is tight, tight like butt.

Lillard dropping 50 at Toronto tonight and still loses!

I got nothing on trying to flatten/sharpen a jointer blade by hand, major fail. Lol… went at it for an hour, got nowhere. Taking them to the Russian next week. That steel is harder than Tony at a Nickelback concert.


----------



## chrisstef

Hahaha!!! Tony loves chad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!

Sorry it didn't pan out 7'.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I got wood.
> 
> The final pile size for the Bed. Should have enough extra to build a sawbench or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem tight growth rings, though. Floor structure from a 100 year old house. Can t get D. fir this tight anymore. Even the super expensive stuff at the lumber yard isn t like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Those are tight rings, I'm always on the lookout for lumber like that. You're pretty brave stacking that next to your Triumph. I almost had a dozen sheets of plywood fall over on my SV1000S, after that I segregated vehicle storage and wood storage.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I got nothing on trying to flatten/sharpen a jointer blade by hand, major fail. Lol… went at it for an hour, got nowhere. Taking them to the Russian next week. That steel is harder than Tony at a Nickelback concert.
> 
> - 7Footer


lolol. "I give it a Ten! A TEN! I still got wood."

Movie?


----------



## chrisstef

Varsity blues ^. Love that scene.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I knew you wouldn't let me down Stef.

In case you miss my old shop. I do.


----------



## chrisstef

The scanned my cat. Said i could play!

Tequilla gave me a headache.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Someone post some pictures to distract me from work. Shenanigans? Travels? Art/architecture? Outside? Your original pictures of new/cute girls? Something…..anything. <cuss> & <mutter>


----------



## putty

This is pretty cool, a Toyota wooden concept car!
Perfect for the garage workshop


----------



## terryR

Sorry you're at work, Tony.

From age 17-39 I worked every christmas, t'giving, and 4th to get off for NY Eve. Worked too many weekends to remember. Sux when everyone else is bbq'ing. Even for an extra $1 per hour.

Hope you have a short work day ahead! And hot sex later. 

Well, we lost MrBeast yesterday. Definitely left a big hole in our lives. And several large holes on the farm since he always dug a comfy place to sleep in the cool earth.

Miss ya, BeastyBoy…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does it float?


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, sorry about Mr. Beast.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Terry. Sorry about the pup. :-(


----------



## WillliamMSP

Damn, sorry to hear, Terry. Condolences.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys.

We still have three dogs and five cats and eight pigs and nine goats and eleven ducks and a dozen chickens…no time for mourning. I expect the same when I pass…

Back to shop plans…do I need to google banham? LOL.


----------



## theoldfart

Just sitting here like an old fart, back still hurting, trolling woodworking web sites. Need a life!

My mom is being discharged today, so that's good news.

Think I'll go make some bench dogs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No need, here you go:

Peter Reyner Banham, FRIBA was an English architectural critic and prolific writer best known for his theoretical treatise Theory and Design in the First Machine Age and for his 1971 book Los Angeles: The Architecture of Four Ecologies.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You don't have a life Kev? You seem to be on the move and squeezing life from this rock when you check in here. You jest I assume.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear about beasty terry.

Glad mom is on the way home kevin!

I love how little kids shake off being sick. N had a 102 temp at 2:00 this morning, by 6:30am he was free and clear. Think were gonna lay low and take him to the movies.


----------



## terryR

Yep, glad your Mom is getting free today, Kevin.

trolling wood working sites sounds like THE life to me!


----------



## Pezking7p

Sorry, Terry.

For Tony.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, I can look only so long. Must resist buying anything right now, there are a few things I need to save for( i.e. Black Bear Forge 1" holdfasts and a 30"x6" mitre saw). Also there are projects to be done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He'll like Deadpool Stef.

Hell yes Pez! Thank you bud!


----------



## terryR

Dan, love the beach shots! Been a few decades…

Kev, I hear ya about getting bored online. My back won't let me sit for long at all.
And, I have yer 30×6" saw sans tote. Disston. Cheap.


----------



## Pezking7p

What's really in a holdfast? Can I make my own with some 5/8" round stock and a mapp torch? I think I might try.


----------



## putty

Sad news about your dog Terry. 
Just had one of ours to the vet…8 teeth pulled $500.oo My wife keeps telling me he is worth it!


----------



## putty

Florida panhandle beaches? Nice white sand!


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah, panhandle. The sand is really white and so am I.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tan bears love the contrast.


----------



## jmartel

> Those are tight rings, I m always on the lookout for lumber like that. You re pretty brave stacking that next to your Triumph. I almost had a dozen sheets of plywood fall over on my SV1000S, after that I segregated vehicle storage and wood storage.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I ended up buying about 20 more linear feet of 2×8's from him than originally planned. Figured I'd grab all he had while I was there when I saw the growth rings

The bike is up on a table maybe 18" high. Plus the pile is pretty well supported and there's some room. I'm more worried about it falling into my bandit 400 thats just to the left out of frame.

I had a 2003 SV1000S for a little while in copper. Great motor. Not good on the track, so I sold it off and got another 675 instead.


----------



## ToddJB

Sucks, Terry.

Stef, I second Deadpool for the boy, kids love actions hero icons.


----------



## chrisstef

I bet he would like deadpool but i was outvoted in favor of zootopia. Im really only going for the popcorn. Word around the campfire is they went to all recliners at this theater.

I need some sand time. Couple months out before we head to fla. Be proud of your milky complextion pez.

Cold rolled i believe pez.


----------



## Airframer

Finally! I can post picks of what is now officially my 1200sq/ft pole barn shop with loft. The dude who owned the place says he had some renters put up the walls in here to make a "grow" room but i am pretty sure it was his stash he was growing but anyway…. The walls will be coming down to open the space back up.





































Right now everything we own is in it. The house needs a lot if work before we can move the stuff out of the barn but hey…. The view is nice.


----------



## Airframer

Son of a bitch…. Darn phone uploaded them sideways.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats eric!! Hows the ventilation in the grow room errr i mean shop? My neck hurts a lil but the place looks great. Hows the boy doin?


----------



## theoldfart

One prototype bench dog out of pine









Terry pm on the way


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was dizzy…


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, now I get it!


----------



## Airframer

Thanks mane


----------



## AnthonyReed

You bet! Congrats AF.


----------



## 489tad

I thought I was in the garage today. Came home last night from work to see my schedule. Drive daughter to the barn. Take son to college interview. Take up carpet and put down cork flooring. All good things mind you but it's been almost a month. I'll check back later tonight after read about a hundred posts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your schedule is written out for you by someone?

Thanks for the picture Dan, damn that looks cold.


----------



## 7Footer

Sorry about the beast, Terry.

Glad Mom is on the way home OF… Re the back pain, you have any friends with medicinal marijuana cards back there? There's a marijuana cream (it's like bengay with mary-jane) people are making that is getting real popular, i know several people who say it does wonders.

I knew my nickelback joke would smash!

Nice looking place Pez

Hellz yeah Eric! Congrats!

Anyone gonna watch the fights tonight? I'm not into UFC like i use to be, because I really just can't keep up with all that goes on, but tonight is gonna be awesome, I might even order them on ppv so I don't have to go to a bar 2 hours early to get a seat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet it is going to be a good fight 7'. Sportsball bars are a drag anyway, all that aqua velva.

Last week there was a girl, this week there's not…. I'd so much rather be leveraging that than sitting at this mother*$%^ing desk!!!!


----------



## terryR

Maryjane cream sounds nice. Not in AL, dood!


----------



## DanKrager

Kev, I'm glad your mom is on the mend.

And Terry, a family member lost is always sad for a long time. Get another for distraction. Was he a great Pyrenese?

AF, before you tear out all the walls, look at the potential for a finishing room. I'd kill to have one.

Just delivered a cherry bench and a little medicine box and forgot to take pictures! Rats.

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Maybe Tony can splane this one. From the fine arts gallery. And yes tony. Someone does my scheduling for me. One of the joys of marriage. Wifey is working hard today, I can't complain


----------



## TheFridge

Jmart, it's just maple heartwood. So your hatred isn't necessary. Yet.


----------



## 489tad

This one I know. It's a style of old timey colume that would cost a fortune to reproduce if anyone knew how to do it. A bunch of cool old houses on campus.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sometimes the artist puts a bit of insight on the art work label. Thanks for the picture and sorry about the external time management.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ionic.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- Maryjane cream might help my back….but it's not worth my career. lawlz. We got randomed al the time. Fed law.

Threw up some shelving in the shed dis mownin. 








-









I can't decide what to do on the left side. Either put the plywood cart there, or build another lumber rack. When I'm not certain, I just let things sit…..until I am.


----------



## jmartel

Did some sanding while the wife slept in so I wouldn't wake her up. Sanding is finished, up to 400 grit. Now I just need to chamfer/bend the back, finish the handle, and sharpen the saw.










Unfortunately had an issue drilling the lower hole on this side.










I'll fill it in with glue/sawdust, but I won't be happy with it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sweet tits, AF. Now get to work on that house!

I still have not had a drug test at work after 4 years. Even the mandatory one I was supposedly required to take upon being hired. Lol.

Scottish festival. Had haggis. Watched guys throw logs.


----------



## terryR

DanK, yes another livestock dog is already being searched out. Beast wasn't trained to understand anything but goats being around him, so we'll try to improve on that.

Shed looks clean, red!

That hurts, JDrill. The counterbores always make me sweat.

Haggis…you ate it knowlingly?

edit, beast was Anatolian Shepard.


----------



## theoldfart

7', that's a caber toss.


----------



## chrisstef

The upgrade to reclining leather chairs at the theater makes me want to up my average of once every 5 years. Kung fu panda is a certified badass btw.

Man that curl is like a checkerboard with the grain. Im jonesin to see a finish on it jfig.


----------



## 7Footer

omg, haggis. my buddy tried to pay me to eat it one time, i couldn't… maybe if I hadn't seem someone eating when I walked in i might have agreed…

Sux about the nut hole jmart, but shaping on the handle looks great.

Heck yeah, sweet shed.

Yeah, the herb cream, I know a bunch of people that love it. It can also be used as lube for sex and women can use it for cramps. 
This is kinda funny, this is a quote from my friend's brother's FB, him and his girlfriend make it:
Two days ago I got fried on the river.. sunburnt to hell… couldn't sleep, hurt to wear clothes (socks hurt the worst)..
But guess what??
With EveAdams high quality pot rub it takes away almost every bit of of the hurt..
I also used it on my horribly shattered right hand for broken bone pain… AND WORKS!!
My brother Troy? He has a form of tennis elbow from cutting huge buds all day.. Eves high quality pot rub gets him through his chopping!
I'm not going to tell you what happens when you use this as a sex lube. I'll let you find out for yourself, but it makes your ugly parts VERY VERY happy too, and I'll just leave it at that..
I wanted to name this product 'She'll never say no' but Eves Pot Rub sounds better.
SO.. now that this is legal to share with the world.. It HAS to become a better place, right?!


----------



## bandit571

Latest project..









Rusty & Krusty. While it is American made, it is a little too old for certain threads. Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7…..$18 + S&H…...This might take a while….


----------



## TheFridge

Easy now


----------



## jmartel

> Man that curl is like a checkerboard with the grain. Im jonesin to see a finish on it jfig.
> 
> - chrisstef


We'll see when I can get around to finishing it. Was gonna do your suggestion with dye, but I don't feel like dropping $20 on a little bottle of dye without any other things to use it on in the near future. I'll probably do the same technique with some garnet shellac that I have and top coat with blonde shellac or arm-r-seal.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a good call. The transfast powder is a lil cheaper but yea that stuffs no bargain. The shellac combo will look great.

+1 fridge.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, I've got some vintage maple transtint I'll probably never use. Free to a good home if it's the right color for ya.


----------



## bandit571

That didn't take all that long..









$18 + S&H…..









so much nicer, when I don't have to refinish the handles…or repair them.


----------



## duckmilk

Absent for one day and 110 posts behind!

Sorry about the beast Terry, several losses still doesn't make you immune from a special one.

Glad to hear your mom is heading home Kev. When I read diverticulitis, I was concerned, it can be bad - especially for the elderly.

Eric, 1200 sq ft? Extremely happy for you bud. Tell us more about that stove I see.

Jtightwood 

Pimp that shed - as only Red - can do.

I've got a disaster of a jointer that was given to me that I might send you Bandit. I'll try to take pics tomorrow.

Spent 3 of the last 4 days helping my 87yo friend fixing some major issues with his roof. No pics cause he doesn't know how, but I got more exercise up and down a ladder than I have had in a few years. Thus, no progress on the shop


----------



## jmartel

And we're functional. Crosspost with the saw thread because I said so.










Glad you're back in the thread, Duck. Don't die on us from too much exercise at once.


----------



## bandit571

Duck: Anytime you want to send it. All I ask for when I rehab other's planes is the postage is paid both ways. That is all the "charge" involved. It also keeps me out of trouble…..mainly out of the Boss' hair…


----------



## duckmilk

I think it was used as a boat anchor, seems to have barnacles attached


----------



## AnthonyReed

JTight.

Nice Red.

Good on you Duck.


----------



## duckmilk

For those of you married, do any of you have a wife that puts cooking utensils, like non-stick pans, in a sink full of hot soapy water - to let them soak till the next day? Then, the next day you need the sink and have to stick your hands into cold greasy water to pull the plug? I just don't understand the logic in this. I've tried time and again to tell her this is not necessary.

Edit: Thanks Tony, i love the old dude. He's like family, but not actually related.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## duckmilk

That's nice, glass and brass


----------



## AnthonyReed

I clean as I cook. If the dishes don't sit long they rarely need to soak. I understand your frustration in that cold mess.

Thanks Duck.


----------



## duckmilk

I do the same Tony, I'm a retired large animal veterinarian and have had my hands in a lot of disgusting places, but, cold greasy water is somehow worse. I don't understand it, but it is what it is.


----------



## duckmilk

.


----------



## jmartel

I worked as a dishwasher for a bit in highschool. I'm not generally too concerned over that dishwater stuff. I'd rather do that than deal with bodily fluids.


----------



## TheFridge

> For those of you married, do any of you have a wife that puts cooking utensils, like non-stick pans, in a sink full of hot soapy water - to let them soak till the next day? Then, the next day you need the sink and have to stick your hands into cold greasy water to pull the plug? I just don t understand the logic in this. I ve tried time and again to tell her this is not necessary.
> 
> Edit: Thanks Tony, i love the old dude. He s like family, but not actually related.
> 
> - duckmilk


All women do stuff like this. This isn't a localized problem but an epidemic. similar to my wife leaving disposable spoons in bowls when she puts them in the sink yet she passes the trash can on the way to or from it.

There is no explanation duck.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ack. Yeah, that's gross. There's no reason to soak a non-stick pan, unless you're doing something very wrong. A quick scrub with hot water (preferably before the pan cools completely) is about all it should take for non-stick or seasoned cast iron/carbon steel pan.


----------



## duckmilk

That's all I do with my cast iron, which I use a lot. Let them cool so you can handle them, scrub bits off with hot water, then set them back on the warm burner to dry.


----------



## TheFridge

Now you're talking nonsense duck.

I gave up on logic and analogies to explain things a long time ago.

jsaw, ever thought about trying to drill out the nut holes bigger, inlaying more maple or a contrasting wood and redrilling?


----------



## jmartel

Thought about that earlier today, fridge. The problem is that there's not a whole lot of meat between the lower hole and the medallion hole. It's still an option, though. Other than trimming the bolts, I'm essentially finished with the saw until I get the dye from Pez so I can finish the handle.

I just realized that I don't really have anywhere to put the saw. All my current ones are taking up all the free space on my french cleats behind other storage tills. I need to make a saw till.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys.

Dan.. The walls are coming down. They were hastily built and positioned to be in the way of prime real estate. There is another smaller room along the back of the grow room that i could make a finishing room if i were so inclined.

Duck.. Its old, burns stuff and is huge. Beyond that i dont know anything about it yet.

Next up on the list is to move some walls around in the house then install laminate throughout.


----------



## TheFridge

So if a woodworking hippie commune is started, we know who is growing the greenery.


----------



## 7Footer

Todd the bolts were correct! Yay!

Holy crap, both of the championship lost, told u this was gonna be a great ufc!!

State of the shop…


----------



## Tugboater78

Bump, started reading through 2 weeks worth of posts and eyes started crossing

How's everyone? Was a very hectic boat trip, nonstop work with high water thrown in to make it more interesting.
Got home Thursday, finally starting to recover, hopefully get out in the shop soon

Watching some B-rabbit tossing his cookies over poppa doc..

Watched Creed last night, pretty good


----------



## Pezking7p

Try having an empty yogurt container in the bottom of the sink. That'll hurt your soul.


----------



## terryR

Lamp looks great, Tony.

7's shop looks kinda smokey; more ventilation? Ahhh…now I see where to store spring clamps! Just bought a dozen, but can never find them.


----------



## terryR

Here's a small bowl from 9 layers of wood, Bubinga, Maple, and Sycamore mostly. Not exactly what I wanted, but nice enough for a prototype.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice terry

I see what you mean J

Tug, when you said you watched Creed last night I thought you meant the band at first. I was shaking my head for a moment there. Then I remembered this


----------



## chrisstef

Hey tugger.

I like that square terry. Bowl is hoss.

7 clams the shop. Pass the dutchie on the left hand side.

Click it n lock it AF.

Ill one up your yogurt container with a fully saturated pull up diaper thats been marinating for a week at the bottom of a closed garbage can.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hotboxed shop is nice work 7.

Thanks Terry.

I would lose my sh1t if I found that Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The bowl is beautiful Terry.


----------



## TheFridge

I think it was already lost Tony


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, the shop isn't hotboxed… I bought one of those led lights at costco and it's so fuggin bright it looks lIke a cloud of smoke, I took a pic with the light in it and you couldn't see hardly anything cuz the light was so bright, that's why I been working on that jointer right under it. Those lights are a steal though, they were on for 25 clams last week.

Hahaha at fridge, Creed… creed was the alternate for my tony nickelback joke…

Gorgeous bowl Terry!

Omg Stef that sounds so vile.


----------



## bandit571

Started out with a 1×2 of Oak…









Drawknife, block plane, and a beltsander….Cobbler's Hammer has a new handle. 
needs a little more sanding, and maybe a finish. Still have enough leftover to make a chisel handle….IF I can get it on the lathe later…

Now I get to smell White Oak sanding dust all the rest of the day….


----------



## chrisstef

Start the stopwatch 7. Over/under is set at 90 mins.


----------



## TheFridge

I really hate setting jointer knives. Jack screws must be awesome.


----------



## jmartel

Those lights worth it, 7? I was considering picking one or two up last time I was there. Come with bulbs?


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed ^^


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah bulbs included, they're plug n play. I love it, gonna buy another one if they r on sale next time I am in costco. They are super lightweight and come with chains to hang or surface mount.

Oh I guarantee it'll be over 90 minutes.


----------



## DanKrager

Using the "exact dado" jig.










DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Destroyed it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's a lot of rice big guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## bandit571

Red will have to go out and hop on one of these, to work all that off..









6 days a week, 52 weeks a year. 
BTW: that is my Grandfather Lew ( right front) his brother John beside him. His brother George is behind John. As for the short guy? Not sure, as this was back in 1910, D.T.&I. RR tracks.


----------



## jmartel

State of the shop, stuffed. I at least picked up most of the stuff and vacuumed tonight though.



















And the night stands now have all dividers glued in, and the doors are just about ready for glue up. Center panels are gluing up after resawing, and once those are cleaned up, the doors will be glued up. Maybe tomorrow before class. Then drawers, corbels, and finishing.


----------



## jmartel

Damn, red. That all for you?


----------



## TheFridge

Hell thats just the appetizer


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB

Strong weekends, it appears. Good job boys. Camera was on the Fritz for most of my weekend, but I managed to get her fixed in time to shop my weekend project.

Project "get ******************** out of a garage" is well underway.



















40" x 24'

Built 3 panels on ground then had some dudes over today to put them up. Apparently the the garage and fence are not parallel though. Over the 24' span it tapers about 6", so I'm hanging over the neighbors fence at the far end. He was home today when we were putting it up. We chatted about it and he's total cool with it - luckily.

The compressor, future DC , and annex wood rack will go under this. And I'll eventually frame in the alley side with a door to keep Lookie-Lou's at bay.


----------



## TheFridge

I keep the lookie-Lou's at bay by checking the mail daily in my underwear with a shotgun nestle under my arm. But gates and locks work too.


----------



## jmartel

I've found it works even better if you go out sans-underwear.


----------



## chrisstef

Hate me some TJ Lookers.

Woke up to a crime scene. Lil buddy had a bloody nose over night. Looked like he went a couple rounds with iron mike.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My shop's a mess, wood drying everywhere, too many cutoffs I need to burn or throw away and way too many random projects laying about in various states of completion. I tried sushi once, I've found raw fish works better here:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Todd.

What caused that Stef? That sucks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Piet Mondrian was born on this day in 1872.

Born: March 7, 1872, Amersfoort, Netherlands
Died: February 1, 1944, Manhattan
Periods: Modern art, De Stijl
Influenced by: Pablo Picasso, Theo van Doesburg, Georges Braque….


----------



## chrisstef

Probably a good old fashioned nostril excavation tony. Hes got a funny habit of picking his nose when he gets tired. #kidsareweird


----------



## WillliamMSP

Dry air can really exacerbate the problem, too. My kid only gets nose bleeds in the winter.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh okay, so it just got scratched nothing severe. There had to be a feeling of panic at first sight before assessment though… I can't imagine.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## 7Footer

Git sum Red! Looks good, I'd go to town on that sushi.

Lookin good Todd, gonna be a great storage area.

Nightstands looking good jmartymcfly

Lol at TJ Lookers.

Sux about N-Dawg Stef… Must've been a crazy thing to wake up to!

I repainted the cap on that 306/307, whatever it is.. Then scuffed it up a little bit since i didn't refinish the body of it. looks way better. Something is up with the iron though, like 1/4"-ish of the back was not wanting to get flat, finally completely reground the bevel and got a good edge… looks a lot better than it did though.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea T, it wasn't his first time waking up like that so a bit less of a panic than the first time. Still unnerving though.

Lol fridge. Indeed it is sir.

Nice work 7. I like those sargent blocks.

So I took an hour and a half ride to look at a job this morning because I'm hungry for work. This is for a new client that I haven't done any work for. I had emailed with the guy last week telling him Monday id be on site to take a look at things, his reply was "great". So I call dude this morning and get kicked to voicemail so I leave one. Call again as I get into the parking lot, again no answer. Whatever ill poke around. So while I'm poking around he finally calls me back and basically starts yelling at me that I cant be there without him, I never responded to his email, he was in meetings all morning and the employees don't know its going to be remodeled.

I'm pretty hip to the fact that 75% of the time employees don't know theyre getting shut down or relocated so I always play it cool. I'm not strolling around with blueprint in my hand and most of the time ill buy something just for cover. This dude actin like its my first clam bake just bought himself a nice fat price. Feels like he's one of those guys that wants to tell you how to do you job and that the world revolves around him. You can keep that jive.


----------



## WillliamMSP

For the last few days, I've been working on one of the saw benches that Schwarz was pushing a few years back. For the gits, shiggles and learning experience, I'm doing all of the dimensioning with hand tools (using BORG 2x doug fir). After some quality time working with my Stanley No 5 scrub, MF smoother, Bedrock 606, etc, I've come to the conclusion that my favorite plane is the sharp one.

Hey, I never said I was smart.


----------



## 7Footer

Fuggin Mondays. eh Stef. Good for you playing it cool, not sure if I'd have been able to, homeslice sounds like a touch hole.. I'm in a sh!t mood today, even after getting up and hitting the gym before work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I share the mood 7'; 3 hours sleep is not enough for me.


----------



## chrisstef

Who needs a hug? You two? Come on over here. (arms open)


----------



## TheFridge

All I know is I have a problem

A bunch a veritas goodies, LN large router, LN 4-1/2, travisher blade, Stanley 20, probably some other stuff I forgot about. All shipping or about to ship as we speak. Eff me.

I need help

Good thing I don't do drugs or I'd probably be buying the hell out of them too


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, I'm a stuff person too. I don't really have any other money vices though. Not big on spending a ton on out to eat diner, or booze, or whatever. Craigslist needs to figure out a way to get a portion on my spending though, cause their missing out on some serious loot.


----------



## chrisstef

LV Junkie ^. Gots to lay off that rock fridgey boy. So here's what ya do. Go to the gas station that's closest to the house and buy them out of every chore boy and glass stemmed rose. Now take those and put em in a bag and treat em like 7's backside on a long weekend. Smash it to pieces.


----------



## chrisstef

Try the missed connections page Todd. M4M. Youll find plenty of money to spend.


----------



## shampeon

Just watched this, which has some hokey/staged aspects, but the end result is impressive nonetheless.




View on YouTube


----------



## JayT

> All I know is I have a problem
> 
> A bunch a veritas goodies, LN large router, LN 4-1/2, travisher blade, Stanley 20, probably some other stuff I forgot about. All shipping or about to ship as we speak. Eff me.
> 
> I need help
> 
> - TheFridge


I'll send you my address. Next time you feel like going on a buying spree from LV and LN, just have them ship to me and you won't have to have all that stuff to mess around with. See how helpful that would be, it would solve part of the problem. 

I have two major hobbies that get money spent on them-woodworking and shooting. Neither one is inexpensive, but both are relatively benign. When a plane showed up in the mail one time, my wife just commented that at least it was cheaper than an alcohol or drug addiction.

She said it while rolling her eyes, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## TheFridge

Well, I don't smoke crack and I sold all my extra guns that were for play (still have the 12ga and 40cal) ,the backup and backup to the backup music equip and just about anything else that wasn't tied down.

Hell, I haven't bought clothes except for an LSU or Star Wars shirt or hat here and there. I still wear the clothes from when I was 25 cuz it's still in good shape.

But the good thing is that I'm running out of stuff to buy  I guess that's a plus


----------



## jmartel

I can generally justify all my wood/tools that I purchase since I make enough to cover the vast majority of it. Motorcycle stuff on the other hand, I just try not to let it get too out of control. And by that I mean I don't add up all the track fees, tires, gas, oil, gear, and go-fast mods I buy.


----------



## chrisstef

That video was cool as hell shamp. That guy is a beast!


----------



## 7Footer

Group hug.

Damn T, tres horas is not enough. Hope you got a happy ending after you swiped right.

Missed connections. Lol. I used to read the 'best of craigslist' all the time but haven't looked in years, there use to be some funny ish on there.

Yeah that vid was really cool Shamp, the house is incredible…. That dude is shredded. #lumberfit


----------



## lateralus819

Jessem was brilliant in their MFG of their plates. A 3/4" radius corner?

I either have to buy a 1.5" template bit for $52 or spend $25 on their template plus another $35 for a guide bushing set.

Hmm….

I tried just framing out around the plate and then using a 1.5" forstner bit for the radius but that didn't work. Either the plate isn't a true 3/4" or that forstner bit is a ways from 1.5".

I guess I could just do a hack job lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! No happy ending 7, I did not have any company. It was just a band I liked that was playing a real small venue and I went to the show.


----------



## ToddJB

If you dudes remember from back in the day we were all trying to get screwdriver shanks from the guy at Grace - looks like he's coming through now.

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/2514114


----------



## ToddJB

And Ian, that cabin is great. I cannot imagine what lifestyle he must have to be able to dedicate the years it required to build it.


----------



## TheFridge

I check out casual encounters all the time for m2t free pics


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Fridge, I m a stuff person too. I don t really have any other money vices though. Not big on spending a ton on out to eat diner, or booze, or whatever. Craigslist needs to figure out a way to get a portion on my spending though, cause their missing out on some serious loot.
> 
> - ToddJB


Me too. Unless I'm traveling and on the company expense card. Then I destroy it.


----------



## 7Footer

Any of you guys want to buy a rigid wood lathe? http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/5475578977.html
lol


----------



## bandit571

I hacked on a single piece of White Oak, and it made the Daily Top 3..









Amazing….Drawknife, blockplane, chisel, and a beltsander….Handle does not need wedges.


----------



## 489tad

Todd you have to make your neighbor something for not making a fuss about the overhang.


----------



## bandit571

> ?


----------



## TheFridge

Hit it smitty


----------



## chrisstef

Not a bad deal for that lathe 7. Lol some people.

Lil dude followed up his battle last night with a case of assrash. Rough bein 3.

Take the gloves off all ready. Let it all out. Let mama know child.


----------



## shampeon

> I ve found it works even better if you go out sans-underwear.


This look is also effective. Keeps the prostelytizers and home security salesman away as well.









7: That lathe is a real bitch to use. Lots of tearout, and my bowls keep getting smaller and thinner. Getting a catch is terrifying.


----------



## duckmilk

And I thought the 2 year olds were tough

I agree Stef


----------



## duckmilk

As I get older, I have more problems with my bowels also Ian. Oh crap! You said bowls!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Crap's the operative term here ?

Back in the ER again with mom. This does suck.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang it Kev, I feel for you. My wife and I took care of my mom until the last day. Hard


----------



## maplejack

[removed]


----------



## bandit571

Anyone smell Spam cooking???


----------



## ksSlim

At least its a pork product.


----------



## duckmilk

Raining here, water on the floor of my new shop (within a shop), so I went up top. I had fought water leaks on the big shop for a while and thought I had it whipped. Climbed up on the roof of the small shop and found water leaking on the ply I just installed on the small shop roof.

Re-posting a previous pic for reference (all the ply has not been installed at that time):










This is difficult to describe accurately. See the truss in the upper left corner of this pic? It ties in with a major structural beam. To the right of this beam, near the wall, I found water dripping from a seam in the upper insulation. I have sealed the screws and seams on the upper metal roof 3 times. Grrrr!

Bottom line, finding water leaks sucks. Don't want my new shop growing mould in the walls or ceiling. I'll throw something up there in the morning to keep it out of the ceiling insulation.


----------



## Pezking7p

I don't even know what people are fighting about.

Hope you find your leak, Duck.

Finally, FINALLY, finished this beast. I can move on with my life.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Dan. Trunk looks great, congrats!


----------



## theoldfart

I don't even know what people are fighting about

I don't think they do either!


----------



## bandit571

Duck: look for a seam in the roof panels, where two are lapped together to make a longer run. Sometimes, the Vulcum Sealent will get cracks in it, allowing water to enter….Used to build Butler style buildings a lot. Mainly the foundations, but, us carpenters had to go back up there and fix all the leaks..

There was one fellow on the roofing repair crew, before any trip out to a site, he would stop and buy up all the cookie sheets he could find. he'd "butter" the flat side with the Vaulcum Caulking tapes, them put that side down and add a couple screws. Screws also had a nice thick rubber washer.

Note: the more one walks around on those style of roofs, the more leaks will occur…BTDT.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I ate 20 + oysters. I'll let you know how that goes.

Duck just rest one of those 20 gallon hats on top of your shop. No more leaks. Lawlz
Nuttin but the love for ya


----------



## widdle

Great Bowl terry…

i got 20 bucks that duck roofs his shop in a shop….

Great trunk pez, what did you end up doing on the corners, straight glue or fasteners ?


----------



## Pezking7p

damn red. Don't you know oysters are an aphrodisiac? You're going to be hard for a week.

Wid, I screwed the corners. Glad I did, too.

Duck, if you roofed the shop it could just drain outside. Easy .


----------



## AnthonyReed

That must be so frustrating Duck, I'm sorry and hope you get it solved.

That trunk is spectacular Pez, fantastic job man.

You are eating well lately BRK.


----------



## ShaneA

My memory is so bad, I know someone was looking at DC options a week or two ago. Got an email from Woodcraft the Laguna Cyclone units are on sale. Looks the 1.5hp is coming in at $799, down from $999. Seems like a pretty complete type setup with remote, and whatnot for that type of price. Not sure if it a mfg sale or a Woodcraft sale, but if you could pick it up without shipping and tax, would be even better.


----------



## terryR

Duck, I feel your pain, buddy. My style shop received a hurricane-proof rating after Katrina, but the roof leaks in various spots depending on which way the wind blows. Too many seams. Cannot fault the builder since it was ME.

Roofing your shop doesn't sound silly to me!

Guys, keep discussing DC systems…need!


----------



## Pezking7p

> My memory is so bad, I know someone was looking at DC options a week or two ago. Got an email from Woodcraft the Laguna Cyclone units are on sale. Looks the 1.5hp is coming in at $799, down from $999. Seems like a pretty complete type setup with remote, and whatnot for that type of price. Not sure if it a mfg sale or a Woodcraft sale, but if you could pick it up without shipping and tax, would be even better.
> 
> - ShaneA


It was me, Shane. $799 is waaayyyy out of my current budget. I think I've decided to get a 2HP unit with a canister filter. Hoping to pick something up off CL for $250-$350. I really appreciate you looking out for me, though.

You know….I wonder if I could put the DC in the next room over. I could frame in a little wall for the DC and then put vents in the wall to blow back into the shop. Kind of like a nano shop addition.


----------



## terryR

Holy crap, I didn't realize I look so bad in the mornings…










Face is all red and puffy from somefreekinrosewood allergy, itches badly!

Wtf did all that grey hair come from?


----------



## jmartel

Might help if you stood upright and not hang upsidown, Terry.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry be like….


----------



## terryR

> Might help if you stood upright and not hang upsidown, Terry.
> 
> - jmartel


True.

Todd, et al, do you just cut a hole in the siding to use a DC outside? Seems stupid for a question, but…what about rain? Treat it like a stove pipe?

Does a 2hp unit really suck from afar?


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I don't currently have any DC set up. But if I were to blow it directly outside I'd probably just have the end of my pipe pointing down. That's how I handle my furnace and drier outlets.


----------



## CL810

Remember gents that a DC vented to the outside will create negative air pressure in your workspace which will be bad for you if your shop has a gas or oil fired furnace in it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Venting a DC outside will suck out all your air, so if it's heated or cooled, you can expect whichever temperature alteration method you're currently using to be ineffective while the DC is running. Come to think of it, this may create significant suction loss for the DC unless you have a really leaky shop.

My plan was to create a tiny room that vents back into my shop.

a 2HP DC (true 2 HP) will suck from afar, but not multiple machines.


----------



## CL810

Exposure to the fumes from the furnace is the greater concern.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Umm…..


----------



## TheFridge

Well I better do something about my DC that vents outside. I need to keep the heat in when the temp drops below 40 once or twice a year.


----------



## chrisstef

A lionel richie gif. Amazing. And i love you todd.

Just bit the bullet on a washable electrostatic filter for my air cleaner. I couldnt stand the thought of going to walmart for filters that last a week anymore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! I thought it was Michael Jackson.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay, so Andy, like Pez is considering, if one were to put their DC in another room, or under a lean-to on the outside of the shop, but vent back into the shop, that would alleviate the negative pressure correct?

Tony:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks. A magical time in music history.


----------



## ShaneA

Those moves are way to lame for Michael, c'mon Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No difference….

C'mon Shane.


----------



## ShaneA

Really? No difference. Mike Jackson and Lionel Richie…whoa. That just happened.


----------



## ToddJB

SOOOOO many racial things just went through my head…. damned my upbringing!


----------



## AnthonyReed

No.

Difference.

Same.

Vapid.

Musical wasteland.


----------



## chrisstef

Lionel couldn't hold Mikes jock strap. Or jane strap. Whatever. However, "all night long" may rival any of mj's hits. Billy jean would hold a highly contested race though. When that chorus drops …. granny panties be droppin too.

Todd that would work, you just need to replace whatever air is being sucked out of the shop. You could probably cut a hole in the side of the wall with a one way flapper (unlike tony). It would only want to blow in when the dc was on. At least that's my thought.

Upon request we built a giant negative air containment on the operating room floor in the hospital and the gc explicitly told us not to open any other doors. They turned it on in the morning and it sucked the duct tape right off the ceiling. Complete fail.


----------



## duckmilk

Well, that's interesting. We had another heavy rain blow through here this morning with a lot of rain and it's still raining fairly heavy. Went back up there and there were no leaks. The one last night might have been caused by an odd wind current blowing back up under the eave and forcing water back and up under the roof where it collected on the insulation and started dripping down. When I get a chance, I'll put the ladder up there and see if the cause can be determined.

Recently, I have sealed all the roof screws 2 or 3 times and have also sealed all the seams in this area twice. Cannot see any seams that are not seated correctly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're able to discern a difference in those songs? Awesome. Will you be preaching the tenets of Journey next?

Steve Perry!!!

The negative air space story is impressive! Really peeled the duct tape?


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, can you inform us with a list of examples of good music that are worthy of your discerning ear?


----------



## chrisstef

Don't stop believin, all right Tony.

Peeled the good red stuff clean off the ceiling grid and sucked the plastic to the walls. I think we had 3 or 4 neg air machines running for like 1200 square. It was crankin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd, no.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I didn't mean any offense with the Lionel Jackson stuff; he's a brilliant musician.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, thanks.

Okay. Super noob question coming.

Buying routers bits. How the efff do they measure these things?

This is called a 3/16" radius edge beading tool.

Are the calling the half circle a radius, and the 3/16" is in reference to the royal blue marks, or are the calling it a radius, as in, 1/2 the diameter, and the 3/16" is represented by the aqua marks?


----------



## terryR

Todd, use a beading plane. much easier to understand!

ooops…600 ft/lbs of torque…meaty tyres…too much weight!


----------



## jmartel

Light blue marks, Todd. Although for that bit it would be from the lower step to the right most part of the circle. The upper step is further from the top of the circle than the lower step is. The total height in darker blue would be 3/8".


----------



## CB_Cohick

> I didn t mean any offense with the Lionel Jackson stuff; he s a brilliant musician.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Well, time to clean the monitor … that made me guffaw.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, jmath. So if I'm trying to hit a specific height on a piece I need to double the advertised measurement on the router bit?


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, you actually stuck, or just showing us your ruts?


----------



## jmartel

Height which direction? In dark blue, then yes. In light blue, just the advertised measurement.


----------



## terryR

stuck. solid.


----------



## ToddJB

Height as in dark blue. Even more annoyingly Whiteside measures "Bead size" so diameter, and Freud measures radius. Douche Canoes

You walking to the tractor. Terry?


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony only listens to socially relevant music. Stuff that really makes a difference.


----------



## terryR

so, 3/16 radius cutter creates a shape with radius of 3/16 and diameter of 3/8?

tractor battery is dead. very.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Tony, thanks.
> - ToddJB


Fine.

Chet Faker's cover of: No Diggity
Sitcky Fingers: How to fly
Major Lazer: Get Free
Zhu: Cocaine Model
Iration: Back Around
The Dig: I Already Forgot Everything You Said
Stick Figure: Weight Of Sound
Max Frost: Nice And Slow

I just saw them Sunday night and dug them; Sun Drug: Soaked

It's all relative dude.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly Pez. Exactly.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, if MJ's Black or White is not socially relevant than I don't know what is










Terry that is my understanding.

And bummer about the Tractor. Start hitching them goats together (not "human centipede" style, creep)

HA. Thanks, Tony. I'm about to expand my horizon. Not herd of even one of those bands.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, the gray hair, in my experience the kids did it. The truck; enough weight, good tires, plenty of torque, not enough speed.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I'm no MJ fanboy, but whenever I pop on Thriller, it renews my amazement on what a monster album it is.


----------



## chrisstef

> I m no MJ fanboy, but whenever I pop on My red leather jacket and single white glove, it renews my amazement on what a monster album it is.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Fixed it.


----------



## widdle

I gotta throw my hat in for Off the Wall , and the Commodores , I want to be at that party…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!

Terry are you unstuck yet?


----------



## ToddJB

I dig it a lot - Chet Faker s cover of: No Diggity
Good raggae feel to it - Sitcky Fingers: How to fly
Another raggae beat - Major Lazer: Get Free
Meh, too "house" for me - Zhu: Cocaine Model
I don't hate it, kind of an Islander Blues Traveler feel- Iration: Back Around
I could dig it - The Dig: I Already Forgot Everything You Said
Yet another good raggae beat - Stick Figure: Weight Of Sound
I could be down with it, good beat - Max Frost: Nice And Slow
I like it. Closely depicts what I assumed from you - Sun Drug: Soaked

Conclusion: Surprised at the amount of reggae influenced music. I expected some harder music. I generally approve and may seek out some more from a couple. I appreciate the effort. Thanks!


----------



## ToddJB

Look what I just found… somebody's been cheatin' on us.


----------



## theoldfart

The hussie!

Got my mom home from the hospital for the second time this week, now I'm beat. I need a vacation.

workbench project has been posted


----------



## AnthonyReed

Apologies for the lack of depth Todd, list was off the top of my noggin and reggae was on the Pandora when you got demanding.

JStray.

Sorry for the troubles Kev. Congratulations on finishing the bench, it is glorious!


----------



## bandit571

Play list from the other night….

G N R, Live at the Ritz: "It's so easy." "Out ta get me", " Rocket Queen" 
Metallica/live in Dublin: "Whisky in the Jar" 
Rolling Stones/live (1964): "I used to love, but it's all over now" 
Slash/Miles K.: Live @ Gastonbury….the whole concert
AC DC ( the band, guys, NOT Stef) Live in Madrid….the entire concert…..

Was going to play a bit of Judas Priest…..it was getting a bit late…but: "WorthFighting For" will do.


----------



## ToddJB

No apologies needed. When I demand I must accept what I get.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gold is another nice track from Chet.

And the music thread is over there for you to throw out tracks for other peoples' enlightenment; live, listen, dig, share.


----------



## ToddJB

> Play list from the other night….
> 
> G N R, Live at the Ritz: "It s so easy." "Out ta get me", " Rocket Queen"
> Metallica/live in Dublin: "Whisky in the Jar"
> Rolling Stones/live (1964): "I used to love, but it s all over now"
> WAM!: "Wake me up before you Go-Go"
> Slash/Miles K.: Live @ Gastonbury….the whole concert
> AC DC ( the band, guys, NOT Stef) Live in Madrid….the entire concert…..
> 
> Was going to play a bit of Judas Priest…..it was getting a bit late…but: "WorthFighting For" will do.
> 
> - bandit571


I wouldn't have pegged you as a George Michael fan, Bandit.


----------



## jmartel

> Look what I just found… somebody s been cheatin on us.
> 
> - ToddJB


More like I came here after being there first. Did both for a while, then left there because it wasn't very good. I'm also a lurker on a couple others. This is the only one I regularly post whore on.

Going to Pensacola next weekend for work, then possibly Santa Barbara after that. Couple nice warm trips to get away from the rain for a bit.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I m no MJ fanboy, but whenever I pop on My red leather jacket and single white glove, it renews my amazement on what a monster album it is.
> 
> - WillliamMSP
> 
> Fixed it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ha! That brings me back to the time that my older brother BEGGED mom to buy him a Thriller jacket. It was not cheap and we didn't have a lot of money, but she put it on layaway for him. By the time that she paid it off and brought it home, he was well over his fad. Never put it on once. MFer, I coulda used that money for a new BMX.



> I wouldn t have pegged you as a George Michael fan, Bandit.
> 
> - ToddJB


Man, I think that Faith is a great album - I ain't gonna lie.


----------



## bandit571

MayI suggest you change that back to the original….

"I see you standing there" 
"You think you are so cool" 
"Why don't ya just…........"

"I see your sister in her Sunday Dress'
" If you're asking me, she's not the best"

"you get nothing for nothing, if that is what you do.." 
( keeping it clean here, you can go watch the song)
"Besides, you ain't nothing better to do" 
"And I'm bored"

"It's so easy"


----------



## terryR

Yep, truck out of the mud. 
no way to employ speed while 3 feet from the fence line.

rocks and gravel are a man's best friend!

damn, I'm outta touch with the music scene.


----------



## 489tad

Pez that tac trunk is fantastic and inspiring. I have to build a respectable tote for my daughter.


----------



## bandit571

> Play list from the other night….
> 
> G N R, Live at the Ritz: "It s so easy." "Out ta get me", " Rocket Queen"
> Metallica/live in Dublin: "Whisky in the Jar"
> Rolling Stones/live (1964): "I used to love, but it s all over now"
> Alice Cooper: featureing Orianthi: Live: "I' ll bite your face off" , "Brutal Planet", "Foxy Lady"
> Slash/Miles K.: Live @ Gastonbury….the whole concert
> AC DC ( the band, guys, NOT Stef) Live in Madrid….the entire concert…..
> 
> Was going to play a bit of Judas Priest…..it was getting a bit late…but: "WorthFighting For" will do.
> 
> - bandit57 , there, Todd, I fixed for you…do the same?
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## duckmilk

> Yep, truck out of the mud.
> no way to employ speed while 3 feet from the fence line.
> 
> rocks and gravel are a man s best friend!
> 
> damn, I m outta touch with the music scene.
> 
> - terryR


Agreed, no need to slam the pickup into a fence when you'll eventually get it out. I hear grey beard clippings work as well as gravel tho ;-)

Same on the music scene, I didn't see any Jerry Jeff, Waylon or even Zack Brown thrown in there.

Edit: Yes, 3/16 radius means 3/8 dia, so the bead would stick out 3/16 but the width of the bead would be 3/8


----------



## duckmilk

Dan, a tote for grooming supplies for her horse? If so, you need to build 2 and Pez needs to add another. Trust me, I have a wife who has horses


----------



## widdle

Wham , yoga and a flashdance sweatshirt…yoga matts clean sanding blocks pretty well actually..


----------



## Tugboater78

Fashion nugget…

".. Where large fuzzy dice, still hang proudly, like testicles, from rearview mirrors"


----------



## Pezking7p

Mors principium est- finality
Birdy nam nam - defiant order
Hyper crush - rage
Doc Watson - deep river blues
The slackers - Manuel
Buena vista social club - pueblo nuevo


----------



## Pezking7p

Tug, cake made a lot of solid albums. I still reach for motorcade of generosity to get that vibe.


----------



## duckmilk

Cleaning sanding blocks? Never thought about that.

"Got my toes in the water
my ass in the sand
not a worry in the world
a cold beer in my hand
life is good today
life is good today" 
Zack Brown Band


----------



## Pezking7p

Zack brown band trips my trigger. I think I pretty much like all music styles.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Here's a band that I've been digging. Some of you will love it. The rest of you have horrible taste. 





View on YouTube


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^^thise guys are tight. I think that's why it works for me. Feels almost like synthesized backing with the sax soloing overtop.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> ^^^^thise guys are tight. I think that s why it works for me. Feels almost like synthesized backing with the sax soloing overtop.
> 
> - Pezking7p


As a whole, they're great, but the bass player, Joe Dart, is fuggin' amazing. Vulfpeck - check 'em out.

Edit: here's one with Joe being Joe -


----------



## TheFridge

Mastodon- crack the skye 
Down- stone the crow
Black sabbath- snowblind 
Leak- graveyard 
Acid Bath- Jezebel

Not for gentle souls

Big Frank- iron lung (me on bass. NBD)
Mute hound- anyday now (yep me again.NBD)


----------



## bandit571

Which is better….Iron Maiden, or Iron Maidens????

One of the "Maidens" was touring with Alice Cooper a while back…..I prefer to watch Orianthi instead…


----------



## duckmilk

Those guys were good Bill

Yeah Pez, I've listened to a lot of different styles of music and am open to some styles, as long as it is music, and not just noise. Zack Brown doesn't really fit into any category, but the music is upbeat and makes you feel good.


----------



## widdle

random

Stevie wonder- Reggae woman, As.
Gregory Issacs..many
Get tony laid,Prince lady cab driver
Dre, The chronic..Puff Puff , Give.
Marley
Me pop and lockin-Zapp- More bounce..
gap band- open up your mind( when tony gets her home)
The clash- police and thieves


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit, sorry, I was just teasing you. I just saw your request but it won't let me change it now.

For the record, Bandit did not admit to listening to WHAM!, though Widdle did.

Typical playlist in the shop lately

Ryan Adams - Come pick me up (the whole Heartbreaker Album)
Decemberists - anything really
Spoon
Head Automatica - Brooklyn is burning
The Weakerthans - Left and Leaving album
Josh Ritter - Animals album
Frank Turner
Bob Seger
Alexi Murdock
The Head and the Heart
Ke$ha
St. J. Cash

Pretty much whatever is on my 2nd gen iPod touch that just stays docked in the garage.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Alexi is awesome - Time Without Consequence was in heavy rotation for me for months. I wish that more people knew of his work.


----------



## widdle

Somebody wake me up before i gogo..

The late eighties and early ninties was a trip for music..Lots of different scenes, from the punk scene to mod, ska, rap,disco,new wave etc..intersting time to walk down the venice boardwalk…

rick james - maryjane..jammy..


----------



## jmartel

Pez listens to Bieber.

I've seen Zac Brown band in concert 3 times now. He puts on a good show. I don't even like country music.


----------



## chrisstef

Cover to cover albums

Outkast - aquemini
Cypress hill - black sunday
Coheed and cambria - volume 4
Harry chapin - storyteller live
Five finger death punch - war is the answer

Slipknot and marilyn manson touring this summer. Thats gonna be a people watching specimen. I think ive convinced my old lady to bust out the black lipstick and leather pants.


----------



## Pezking7p

[email protected] lipstick. I think I saw slipknot back in 2000 when they were just taking off. Soooo many drummers. Also, the track titled aquemini contains one of the greatest rap verses of all time in my opinion.

Happy Wednesday. I'm being audited today by a customer that we sent about $200,000 of bad product. So this should be a real treat.

Tomorrow, Klingspor is visiting our facility as a potential new customer. So in the future I may be making your sandpaper.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be super interested in slipknot. Those guys are showmen. Masked musicians beating on empty keg barrels, fire, sparks and corey taylor. I'm in. Ill totally be the old guy in the crowd with ear plugs.

100% agreed on andre's verse at the end of aquemini.

My mind warps and bends floats the wind count to ten
meet the twin Andre Ben. Welcome to the lion's den
original skin many men comprehend
I extend myself so you go out & tell a friend. 
Sin all depends on what you believing in.
Faith is what you make it that's the hardest ******************** since MC Ren.
Alien can blend right on in wit' yo' kin
look again 'cause I swear I spot one every now & then.
It's happenin' again wish I could tell you when.
Andre this is Andre y'all just gon' have to make amends

Also serious about the black lipstick lol. Wife was a total rocker back in the day. Nose rings, tongue ring, eyebrow piercing, the whole nine. We both chuckle over old pics of ourselves.

Good luck on the audit Pez.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Vulfpeck isn't bad, thought I've heard them before. They've been around for a while haven't they, didn't they do the theme song for Good Times?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Heh - I'd be shocked if any of them was even alive back then.

All of the music talk reminds me that I need to get a little amp for the garage, and maybe a small, headless computer to stream from the server, rather than from my phone.


----------



## terryR

Don't understand a word you guys are sayin'

Audits suck. Good luck, Pez!

Nightstands look outstanding, JLowAngle. I'm buying maple today while in town…whole reason I got stuck yesterday was to empty fence poles from the back.

This lil mallet head is harder to shape than I thought!


----------



## jmartel

Natural gas explosion leveled a building like a half mile from my house last night. My ears are still ringing from it. Shook my whole house at like 1:45am.


----------



## WillliamMSP

^^^ that's gotta be an unpleasant (not to mention terrifying) way of being woken up. Given my proximity to the airport, I'd probably wake up assuming that a plane fell out of the sky.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap jmart. They had a nasty NG explosion out here a few years back and it cracked foundations clean across the river (1/2 mile or so) from it. Hope no lives were lost.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes, scary stuff. Just across the creek from me the neighbor has a gas well which makes me a little nervous at times. At least when the leaves are off the trees I can see it, it's rust free and I see or hear someone tending to it at least every 3-4 weeks. At any rate, everything is outside and I don't think there could be enough of a concentrated gas build up to cause an explosion, a fire maybe, but an explosion I sure hope not.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Just saw some footage from the blast. Yeouch.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like there were 9 firefighters hurt, but no one died, luckily. Took out the greek Gyro shop, a coffee place, bicycle place, and lots of windows.


----------



## ToddJB

So there was a known fire that was trying to be put out before the explosion?

Crazytown


----------



## jmartel

No, there was a natural gas leak that the FD was called in to stop. Then it exploded.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're into music Pez? If you have time throw new/favorite stuff onto the music thread; it's always nice to get new sound to explore. If you do you'll need to utilize a site like http://www.vtubetools.com/ to post your selections to the thread. Sorry about the audit headache.

Nice play Bill.

Nice work JStand. Wow, that wake up would suck.

Fridge gets down. Finally offering some suggestions.

Not sure I get the reference Widdle but I like the sentiment.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Natural gas explosion leveled a building like a half mile from my house last night. My ears are still ringing from it. Shook my whole house at like 1:45am.
> 
> - jmartel


SHeeeeeit. That had to be a freaky way to get woken (woke? Waked? I've been in the south too long) up.

Totally not nearly this scary: back in college, I woke up in the middle of the night. Had to pee. I notice the ceiling fan is turning really slowly. Turn on the light…it's on but it's very, very dim. I thought aliens had taken over or terrorists had attacked (this was like 2003). I was seriously freaked out. Turns out it was just a brownout from a transformer nearby that had caught on fire. I had no idea that could happen. I learned something that day.


----------



## Pezking7p

> You re into music Pez? If you have time throw new/favorite stuff onto the music thread; it s always nice to get new sound to explore. If you do you ll need to utilize a site like http://www.vtubetools.com/ to post your selections to the thread. Sorry about the audit headache.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I'm sort of into music? But I wouldn't ever consider myself "into music". I think it has the power to change your mood and by doing so change your life. Certain music makes me feel a certain way no matter what's happening in my life or in my day, and I use it for that. I used to spend a lot of time just chasing music on youtube, clicking on related songs or exploring new artists and styles. Now that I'm not single and have woodworking, I can't think of the last time I spent hours perusing music online, though I used to do it often.

Too many threads, and not enough time. I haven't even had a chance to go back and listen to any of the songs you posted yesterday, which I want to do.


----------



## TheFridge

Currently playing: tenacious d- double team

Outkast- spottieotiedooalicious (AKA the jam)

2pac- hit em up

Scary ish J.

I remember when Exxon refinery in Baton Rouge blew up. Nintendo jumped about an inch, landed and the game popped up. You know what I'm talking about.

Remember when Kaiser aluminum blew up too. If 2 trains going full speed collided, that's probably what it'd sound like.

Had a unit in a chemical plant blow when I was working in it. I went from 40' in the air to the parking lot a half mile away in about 2 minutes. I was in the lot before the siren sounded.


----------



## ToddJB

2pac's hit em up = rap gold. I love me some 2pac.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, it felt like a semi truck hit my house or something. And I'm not even that close to it. Just have a townhouse that is 3 stories and there's nothing higher than 2 stories between the blast and me. So my bedroom got the full blast essentially.


----------



## chrisstef

Spottieottiedopalicious is the best instrumental track known to man. Them horns slay it. Ive been in at least 3 weddings where that was the intro track for the bridal party.

"her neck was smellin sweeter than a plate of yams with extra syrup. eyes beaming like 5 carrots a piece just blindin a ninja"

Lyrically, ill hold andre up there with any of em. I go cover to cover on their first 4 albums … then speakerrboxx hit.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd probably be changing my sheets if I was you J.

Yes Todd. Like no other. Last ones left is a goodie too.


----------



## Pezking7p

"I was so engulfed in the O.E. I never made it to the door"


----------



## shampeon

That explosion apparently destroyed my friend's favorite bar.









Last 3 full albums I've listened to:
Tame Impala - Inner Speaker
My Bloody Valentine - Loveless
Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane Over the Sea


----------



## 7Footer

Pez your tack trunk is freaking awesome.

Glad you got unstuck Terry!

Nightstands look great jmart. Lol @ you being a hussie. That is wild about the explosion, holy crap man. Was Mr. Gyros a good spot? I love gyros.

Going full music thread up in here. A buncha good plays. 
I love the Zapp & Roger drop in there Widz… Do Wa Ditty… So Ruff So Tuff. I could see you blowing tree and doing some interpretive dancing in the shop. I'd be lying if I said I'd never done it, I may have busted out a little dance when I turned on my jointer last night.
Lol @ Ke$ha, Todd. 
Chronic 2001 is my favorite cover to cover cd of all time. Close 2nd is Tech N9ne's Everready: The Religion
Lyrics Born Everywhere At Once is another on my short list, Collie Buddz too.
Way too many others to list. 
Faith was a great album Bill, don't be afraid to admit it.

Went to drop the knives off at the Russian's yesterday, his wife is so nice, she asked if I was in a hurry to get these back bcuz they're about a week out on everything, I said no I'm just anxious to get this machine running but it isn't holding business up or anything.. So she asked if I wanted a spare set of knives, said they had some good ones.. I told her no, maybe when I pick up I'll bring a bit of my tool stash cash, and so she just said no take this set now and pay for em when you come back to pick these up… Not many businesses like that anymore. Super cool. 









Idk if I just got lucky or what, but it was pretty easy getting the knives set, I don't know what I was so damn worried about, lol. I was well under your 90 min mark Stef.. I was under an hour, like 50 min. Maybe the walker turner is just easy to work with? Those gib bars make it pretty easy to adjust the knife a pubic hair at a time. I checked the tables first to see how co planar they were and I'll be damned if they weren't so damn close it didn't make sense to adjust it, it was really close to spot on. Only thing I'm gonna have to do is adjust the outfeed table back up a bit, I set it too low and can't adjust the depth indicator any farther, 0 is at about 1/16".. I can already tell it's gonna set off some add. That seems like a noob mistake though.

The hardest thing to get used to is that guard, I'm not really sure how I'm suppose to hold it and feed the lumber through, it feels really weird. Gonna run some more wood through it when I get home though.

edit: agree on everything about Outkast and 2Pac. Outkast is how I got into rap and hip hop.


----------



## jmartel

> That explosion apparently destroyed my friend s favorite bar.
> - shampeon


Probably the Canadian bar across the street, The Angry Beaver. Red building behind the telephone pole in that photo.

7'er, It was very good Gyros. They have another location like 10 min away, so they aren't out for good.

Here's a better view of the damage:

http://static-32.sinclairstoryline.com/resources/media/27673c80-9bde-485f-af08-a0ac133a5e15-large16x9_160309_greenwood_explosion_lp8_1200.jpg?1457540638203

Shamp's photo is taken from the red fence in the upper left.


----------



## Hammerthumb

2 years before I move to Las Vegas, we had a rocket fuel manufacturer in Henderson, NV explode. It is known as the Pepcon blast. My parents lived about 12 miles away and had windows and stucco on their house broken. As I understand it, some of the cars that were on highway 95, a few miles from the blast were knocked off the road. People here thought it was a nuke going off.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez, you and fridge keep throwing out outkast gems and lyrics and I'm gonna have 2 new man crushes going on.

So fresh, so clean 7 ^. Way to keep the rooskie on your side. Anybody that knows sharp and offers up "pay me later" knives is a solid contact in my book. I don't dare touch my jointer now that its running well. Ill take an extra 6 passes if I have to.

72 degrees and ive been riding the drafting table all day. Gotta get outta the office.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice 7! Those are the same ones that come from Holbren.


----------



## 7Footer

No doubt, I couldn't believe it. I was telling her that I was picking up something for work and just put their name in navigation, and it took me to the wrong place. They are only maybe 5-10 minutes away from this other store. Their place is called Carbide Saw.. There's also a place called Oregon Carbide Saw… She said that it's her husband's brother in law, and they totally ripped their name off. It's pretty BS that a 'family' member would do that. Carbide Saw for life, if any of you ever move to PDX, stay away from Oregon Carbide Saw.

Stef, did you ever listen to old school Dungeon family? Trans DF Express, Follow the light, were so dope…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats 7'. Cool still finding trust like that.

Get outside Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Sure did. Goodie mob as well. Soul Food was killer.

I just busted out "Here come the Lords".


----------



## terryR

Very cool about Carbide Saw, 7. I just looked online, but only found a website for the bad relatives.

Explosion not cool. Can you imagine being called to deal with a gas leak? That's a friggin dangerous job!


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I don't think the OG's have a website, they have some reviews on Google and Yelp, but thats it. On yelp they are Blaisdell-Carbide Saw.

Oregon Carbide Saw is right in this sort of industrial/hipster part of SE PDX too, I bet they've stolen a lot of business from Carbide Saw. 








Carbide saw is in a total hipster area though, it's pretty out of place, but it's also right next to a few cool bars!


----------



## widdle

I would love to see a hidden camera in Stef's shop when Harry Chapin comes on the radio…


----------



## bandit571

'71….couple of 122mm rockets hit a Firebase I was staying at. When they are that big, and hit in the middle of the night…...no need to go to the Latrine…already done.

The Boss had one of those "70s & 80" so-called Rock staions on in the van today….yuck.

Doctor visot today…they aren't very happy with me. 184/132BP??? They finally got it down to something they liked a bit better. Normal is 135/80. New meds ordered, new inhalers ordered, need to get the the AFB to pick them up.

And now? Maybe a little "Enter Sandman" as I need an Old Pharte Power nap…


----------



## chrisstef

You know I be singin the hell out of Harry. "I am the midnight watchman down at Miller's Tool and Die. Watching the metal rust as the years go by" Ill be happy to serenade you if that's what youre lookin for Wids.


----------



## summerfi

I've been sawing a little lumber lately. Elm and maple. This is maybe 1/3 of what I have to finish.










This curly maple log has some beautiful wood, but its too big to fit on my mill. So I have to rip it lengthwise first. Unfortunately it is full of metal. I've already pulled about 15 screws, nails and metral straps out of it. The orange paint spots are where the metal detector shows something, but nothing is visible on the surface. I don't know what I'll do about that yet. A nail strike ruins a $20+ blade. People who put nails in trees should be hung and then shot twice.


----------



## ToddJB

Holy Stockpile, Bob.

Are you gonna keep it all, or sell some off?


----------



## chrisstef

No pics of the fresh curly surface? For shame Bob. Nice chainsaw work though.

Also … what todd said. That dwarfs my entire lumber stash.


----------



## putty

Nice load of wood Bob, how did you even stand that big monster up?


----------



## summerfi

I'd gladly give you guys some if you were closer. I have more than a lifetime supply. May try to sell some after it dries, but I'm not too worried about it.

Edit: Stood it up with the tractor putty.


----------



## widdle

Good looking stack summerfi. i just happen to be right around the corner in two days….weird….
do nails get pushed out at all as the tree grows ? like a splinter ? or do they just get buried, and the tree hows around it ?


----------



## summerfi

Tree grows around it widdle, then it becomes invisible until you hit it with the blade. Where you going to be?

Steff wanted to see my curls. Here's a couple small pieces I ran through the planer and put mineral spirits on to try to make the grain show up. This is still very wet wood.


----------



## chrisstef

You know i love your curls. Thanks bob.

Buddy of mine sent a pic if this red oak. Birdseye?


----------



## widdle

Bob, I was being sarcastic as usual…..Have you gotten to use any of those sticks John and you milled up. or still drying probably…

That's some interesting red oak..


----------



## theoldfart

Now this has numerous off-color possibilities, "Steff wanted to see my curls". It's probably a good thing no one did!

Bob, that's going to be some mighty fine furniture someday.

Stef, that does look like Red Oak but those pores seem exaggerated. Diseased perhaps?


----------



## summerfi

That's been almost 2 years, so the wood is dry. I built my saw till out of some of the elm.


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno fart. He said they were old fence posts. Ive read about birds pecking into rotted lumber for bugs though. Pretty interesting lookin in any case.

My kid's a monster.


----------



## DanKrager

Holy mackerel, Sumerfi! That is some stash! I'd trade you some hedge for some of that…but like you said, freight is hard to barter.

Today was a good day to use the helper. These platforms are gonna kill me. Each one will weigh about 120-150 lbs.

















DanK


----------



## widdle

Sawtiils killer…

Watch you making krager…


----------



## DanKrager

My web page attracted a customer from Chicago, five hours away one way. An exercise business wanted a platform stage, fortunately in two pieces. Lock miter at the corners, and pocket screws to lock the half lap egg crates together. Biscuits and pocket screws to secure the top. Baltic birch is heavy!










DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Bob has big wood. This is known.


----------



## Pezking7p

It is known.

Bob, that's sad about the tree having so much metal inside.

I think you guys know what this is for. Going to be a while before its populated but it's on the wall.


----------



## TheFridge

Pez, why is there non woodworking related crap on your bench? If you're gonna like stuff on there, it needs to be respectable. Like every plane, saw and chisel you own. In one nasty pile.

Speaking of piles. Went and picked up a bevel gauge and other odd and end tools from a guy in New Orleans once. He was a plane hoarder. Had an old refrigerator stuffed, and I mean stuffed literally, full of them. I counted 3-4 #8s and a bunch of 113s and pretty much every other number (except a #1) and multiple duplicates. Some still in boxes. Was super jealous I was.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hold on now. Where are the non wood working things?


----------



## TheFridge

You know, that stuff…


----------



## widdle

glad you are finally gonna sheet the inside of your shop pez..


----------



## Pezking7p

Fridge is judgey.

Wids: one sheet of cherry plywood at a time.


----------



## widdle

Ok, soo i give up. What goes there ?


----------



## Pezking7p

French cleats, silly pants!


----------



## Tugboater78

" and when it came out, it went drip, drip, drip. I didn't know she had that GI Joe, kung-fu grip.."

Spent my day putting up vinyl siding on backside of the shop, and clearing out the trash, saplings, vines, deadfall, and more that has been collecting around..

And chasing Diesel… He shot out the door between my legs this morning and boy that dog can run. . spent an hour trying to track him down, and another 45 trying to get close enough to leash him..

Guess he needed to burn off some energy, he has been laying around the rest of the day..


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, saw a news report on that explosion, glad you weren't closer.

Speaking of explosion, this thread did in the last day! Tried to read it all, but crap!

Wids, if you go to Bob's to look at that beautiful lumber, wake me up before you go go


----------



## widdle

> French cleats, silly pants!
> 
> - Pezking7p


pez
Wait!!! What ?

Yeah Duck..Team Wham-o


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is awesome Bob and your saw till is spectacular! Thank you for the pictures.



> ....Speaking of explosion, this thread did in the last day! Tried to read it all, but crap!....- duckmilk


 - It's Thursday now Duck, you'll be able to catch up today. On Thursdays SOTS is traditionally a ghost town. Friggin' quiet pre-Fridays.

I thought you were moving Pez, why such pretty cleat material? Judgey? I would have guessed handsy but judgey and Fridge do not seem to congeal.

Glad you got Diesel reined in Tug.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, how about that!! You're right Tony. Are you psychic?


----------



## chrisstef

Stupid Thursday's. It wants to be Friday and its darn close but just cant seem to get there.

Heading out on some recon to see who I lost a job to. Need to know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not psychic just been around (John) a while.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef's a stalker.


----------



## duckmilk

Precursor to a 4' sliding door being made from reclaimed barnwood and t&g flooring. I've already cut the grooves in the stiles and rails to accept the flooring panels. Now I have to lay out mortise locations and decide how I am going to implement that operation. Since the reclaimed wood is not exactly straight and square, and varies slightly in thickness, the only reference side I have is the fresh cut surface that has the groove.










I'm thinking about making a self centering drilling guide by laying out 3 points equally spaced on a rectangular block of wood, drill the center mark for the drill guide and drill 2 smaller holes at the 2 outer marks to insert small dowels which will be used to center the guide hole on the slightly different widths. If that's the way I go, I'll get a picture of it to you guys.

I'll use Todd's vinegar/steel wool trick to stain the fresh cut edges.










One of the barn cats likes his chest and neck scratched. He's actually pretty obnoxious about getting attention.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's cool Duck, but I have always found black cats to be a little crazy.


----------



## JayT

> That s cool Duck, but I have always found *all* cats to be a little crazy.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> That s cool Duck, but I have always found *all* cats to be a little crazy.
> 
> - Hammerthumb
> 
> Fixed it for you.
> 
> - JayT


I guess you're right:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love seeing your work on the shop Duck. Thanks.

Hi kitty cat!


----------



## chrisstef

Yup, I'm a salty stalker to boot. Lost to a rag tag outfit. Pretty sure the guy running it used to work here for us. I hope they fall on their face. I don't like not getting what I want.


----------



## TheFridge

I think it's my time of the month…


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I hope they fall on their face. I don t like not getting what I want.
> 
> - chrisstef





> I think it s my time of the month…
> 
> - TheFridge


Do you and Stef have your cycles synced? Isn't that what happens when you spend a lot of time together?


----------



## WillliamMSP

It's always my time of the month, ftr.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, leftover plywood and no use for it that I can see. Kinda warped and had water damage on one corner to boot.

Stef, you gonna go tell him what's up? "Hey man, you better then no twice the next time you bid on a job. Stef is watching you"


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap, Bob, that is one huge pile of wood. And probably the most gorgeous saw til I've ever seen! Wow.

lol @ the Cats

I had a piece of oak ply that looked a bit like that Stef, I got a deal on it, the guys at Home Dumpo thought it was damaged… I dunno, maybe it is, lol.

Man I am still giddy from last night, we had our league basketball game and the team we played had 3 of Damian Lillard's friends playing on it, and Damian and his Bae sat there and watched our whole game. For you non sportball guys, Damian Lillard is the point guard for the Portland Trail Blazers, he's in the race for MVP of the NBA, he's a huge deal, especially around here. It was really cool to play in front of him, his friends were really really good, we played great defense and they still kept making 3 pointers in our faces. But we played hard, and kept it close, Dame was taking video of me guarding his friend a few times… We were down by quite a bit at one point and then went on this big run, I made a pretty long 3 pointer that got their lead down to 6 and Damian goes "Uh-OH!" after I made the shot, I think I peed a little. Then a couple plays later I made a shot and got fouled, and he says to his boys "you guys better step on it, dem boys ain't playin around" ....
I don't get star struck a whole lot, but I have no problem admitting I have a huge man-crush on Dame, so it was one of the funnest games our team has ever played! My buddy took this pic, we tried not to bug him too much, there must've been 10 people that came up and asked him to take a pic already…


----------



## smitdog

Stef's a diva… give the B what she wants or pay the price 

Bill that bass funk has my knees goin' all wobbly like on me. Never heard that group before but I dig their silkiness and wicked bass. I like all sorts of stuff but really dig blues & classic rock and I mix in some alternative/hip hop once in a while. Love me some SRV, Cream, Led Zep, Stones, Hendrix, BB King, Kenny Wayne Shepherd.

One of my favorite albums is Stevie Ray Vaughan - "Texas Flood" 
If you're into alternative check out Soul Coughing - "Irresistible Bliss" (good bass lines and awesome drug induced lyrics)
Guilty pleasure - Beastie Boys - "Ill Communication"


----------



## bandit571

Might check out the bass player from Jefferson Airplane..sometime


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, its not so much that I lost the job, I lose about 80% of what I bid, its what these guys do to the market that gets me crazy. You get 3 reputable companies all within the ballpark, say 10% of one another and then ya get that one outlier that doesn't know what theyre doing and undercuts the job by 30%. It hurts everyone and then they run out of money and screw their guys. I guess all I can hope is for a low flow day and them going belly up.

That's cool as hell 7. Knockin down 3's in front of Lillard. That's a life story right there. Needs to step up his bae game though. That don't look like MVP material. Jus sayin.

Smit - nothing guilty bout the beasties. That's a killer album. Flute loop and Bodhisatva Vow are my jammy jams on that album. "If its gonna be that kinda party …"

Why I no see bob's till?


----------



## chrisstef

> Might check out the bass player from Jefferson Airplane..sometime
> 
> - bandit571


Is his poster still on your ceiling?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef -


----------



## AnthonyReed

Even though you are a ghay-star-fu(*er 7', I am glad you had such a fun game. (full ********************)


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAH! @ Bae game failure.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry - go get it! http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=170230


----------



## shampeon

Soul Coughing is great. Just DO NOT listen to Mike Doughty's re-recording of his SC songs. Beyond awful.

And +1 on the Beastie's. Cochese from the Sabotage video is my default Halloween costume these days.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh that's it Todd? I thought it was something cool. Super mega badass saw till.

Is 19 there wearing a backwards backpack or he storing up for hibernation 7?

Time for some coffee.


----------



## 7Footer

Do it Terry, do it!! Fay & egan and FREE in the same sentence!

haha, Bandit falls asleep to a poster of j-starship every night.

I'm full ******************** for Lillard, Tony… No shame here. Still have a semi.

LOL Stef, I said the same thing to my buddy last night, I expected a super dime… I will say though, that girl was pretty cute up close, cuter than she looks in those pics, must be a high school or college SW or something. But

it's definitely a story I will tell 1000 times. hahahaah

Stef, I feel you, its frustrating as hell, we often experience the same type of thing, it's a real small industry for us, so we pretty much know the low bidder every time, it's annoying as Sh!t too bcuz like you said they really are screwing things up for the industry standard… We've been fortunate enough that we have mostly stopped doing bid work, we only do a couple rfq's for State contracts.. Although we're doing a couple more because that one business was shut down by the department of Ag. a few months ago… We lost a bid a couple years ago for a job for the State that we'd done for 15+ years, because they changed their process, and went straight low bid, the actual people we work with were pissed, because they knew this other company was garbage, but they had no say in the decision process… It amazes me that the people you actually work with almost never are the ones that award the contracts.

edit: Stef, #19 was so tiny he was swimmin' in that jersey, he kept putting both arms inside the front of his jersey, it does look like he's wearing a backpack backwards though lol… No way dude weighed over 120, he was effin small, like Kevin Hart with no muscle.


----------



## chrisstef

Can I call for a Nathaniel Hornblower outfit next year Shamp? Switch it up a lil ya know.

Youre pickin up what I'm layin down 7. Lol @ kevin hart with no muscle. Mugsy.

I'm ready for a project.


----------



## terryR

> Terry - go get it! http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=170230
> 
> - ToddJB


Huh? Says I have to be logged in. I'm not a member.


----------



## ToddJB

That sounds like a problem, Terry. It's for a FREE Fay Egan Mostiser

Likely looks like this:









So sign up for OWWM and get on it! http://owwm.org/index.php


----------



## chrisstef

That's boner material. I'm talkin hang a wet towel with no deflection style.


----------



## terryR

Holy ish! Where to put that beast? 
I'm signed up, but guess I sorted the puzzle incorrectly! LOL! So, I have to wait to be checked out.

How can something so sweet be free?


----------



## chrisstef

Probably because it will take 4 farmboys and a tractor to move the thing. I got my money on you Terry.


----------



## bandit571

Hated J Starship…..grew up to The Jefferson Airplane…..Jack Cassady and his Jazz Fender bass…before he left to play in the band Hot Tuna…

First album is much better than the later ones, due to the lead singer NOT being Grace Slick.

Maybe go out and find one of Steffenwolf's albums? The one called Monster. When I was spinning the dics at the radio station, played it a few times.

Used to play in a garage band in the late 60s…... " Sooki,Sooki, SUE!" ring a bell?


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, looks like it in Hot-lanta


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap!!! That is so cool.

Good looking out Todd.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That mortiser is a monster and my brother lives just northwest of Atlanta and has a trailer too. I don't have anywhere for it and I'm almost certain I would owe him enough favors for picking it up, it would be far less expensive for me to wait for something local. Getting it almost 700 miles north afterwards would be no minor endeavor either.


----------



## ToddJB

Here are examples of the 510A

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=4372

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=6201


----------



## AnthonyReed

5hp, 1500 lbs.


----------



## widdle

7. feel lucky he didn't call next…

Free mortiser looks legit. how much is a farm boy for the day…

I call this box blotchycherrysillypants…


----------



## ToddJB

I love it, Wids. You're design style is rad.

The whole thing is cherry, the stuff on the lid is pretty light.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Skills Wid!


----------



## widdle

thanks, Im not in love with it..and I like criticism , so don't be shy


----------



## ShaneA

I like it because it is a bit outside the norm…


----------



## jmartel

> thanks, Im not in love with it..and I like criticism , so don t be shy
> 
> - widdle


It looks like crap. You should burn it.

That what you were looking for? Saying it in jest, of course.


----------



## ToddJB

The dot looks like it is a stain, yeah? I'd prefer it to be an inlay. There's your criticism.


----------



## theoldfart

Wid, send the box to me. I love it!


----------



## ToddJB

Design feedback/input needed. I'm roughing out the sides of Addie's shoe rack and I can't land on a design that I like for the top front of it.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Something like 1,2,3, or that always fun number 4 which I've not considered. The narrowest points of the height and width are close to as small as they can go to accommodate both shelves.


----------



## TheFridge

Some goodies that came in today and yesterday. Some handle kits for veritas spokies. Travisher blade had to go in some Evaporust. Irked me enough to send a pissed email the seller suggesting that a little wax or oil wouldn't hurt.



























Edit: duece todd


----------



## 489tad

Wids the box looks good. I'd like to see more pictures. If I did it, I'd probably have the curvy piece the same color as the circle. I like the style. I got to make something. It's been too long.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, I like number 2.

Pez, got the dye in today, thanks. I think you put enough tape on the bottle hah. Now I can finish the tenon saw.


----------



## CL810

Todd, of the three I like #2. You might look at pics of sleighs for ideas.


----------



## widdle

Thanks guys..
Todd, it's about an 1/8" inlay of walnut , not stain. I probably could of left it proud and shaped it a bit. But it was an afterthought, so i was pushin my luck..

489tad, i agree wasn't that stoked on the olive curved piece, made a book matched piece that was similar and cut it short so i ran out of patience…Thanks for the feedback

Todd #1
Fridge , Whats the transfer tool do ?


----------



## chrisstef

#1 todd. U goin 2 slanted shelves for shoes? If so, the shape should follow that slant.

Wids i dig the box. Im a sucky artist so i can appreciate the design work. (Huge lol comin) I really like it the long way.

Thats whack fridge.


----------



## shampeon

#1, Todd.


----------



## TheFridge

Wid, pretty much like a story stick but super sweet.

Yep stef, pretty gay.


----------



## duckmilk

I like the box Wid. I think it's really creative.

I'll leave the herd. I like #3 Todd.


----------



## duckmilk

> That s cool Duck, but I have always found black cats to be a little crazy.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


All of our barn cats are solid black. They left me a dead squirrel and dead frog yesterday. Ran out of rats and mice over a year ago.


----------



## terryR

Todd, Uno.

Fridge, who made the trasher iron? hope you got 5% off for those blemishes.

Shame I fooled with wax and oil for so long! Just 2 coats of Arm-R-Love for this shelf queen (bad iron).


----------



## TheFridge

Just remember duck. The ones that leave the herd are afforded no protection…

I don't really know what I mean by this but it sounds pretty sweet eh?


----------



## TheFridge

Elia Bizzarri


----------



## widdle

I like the line from colors…

is that semi gloss terry ?

I had no idea a frog could kill a squirrel…Glad we don't have those in the city…scary…


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful Terry, what's wrong with the iron, too short??

Texas frogs Wids ;-)


----------



## Pezking7p

I like the box design, wids. I wish the plugs were an accented wood. Even if it was a deeper shade of red like mahogany or something. The figures cherry slats are my favorite part.

Glad you got the dye, jmart. USPS moves fast I guess. Two day delivery from NC to WA is no joke. And yah I hope the tape wasn't too bad. I tried to send you a roll but I don't have any that fit in the small box.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't see a thing I don't like about the box Widdle. I think it is gorgeous. Colors, patterns and form.

Congrats on the haul Fridge, suck about rusty new stuff though.

I like #1 Todd, for its cleaner, simpler line and for the reason Stef stated about the probable matching and flow with the shelf angle.


----------



## duckmilk

After several diversions this afternoon, I finally got the drilling jig made. Used the drill press to make it to assure accurate holes. Finally got all the mortise holes drilled in the door stiles. Tomorrow will be paring them with a chisel. I'll cut the rail tenons close, then tweak both the tenons and mortises for a fit.














































Used some scrap alder for the jig and it held up pretty well for 6 mortises. Something harder like oak would have probably been better, but it did its job.


----------



## duckmilk

Forgot to add that I had to sharpen the auger bit, was quite dull. I have a large set of bits which along with the auger were my dad's.


----------



## 489tad

Widdle another idea I like better and something I'd like to try would be string inlay. I think that would look better than having a different color wood. I have to think about something while at work.


----------



## jmartel

Curls get the girls.










Did a really dark first coat of java colored dye, which was almost black. Then sanded it off and put on a pretty concentrated dose of the antique maple that Pez sent out.


----------



## TheFridge

Fiya J

Didn't really want a refund for the travisher blade but got one anyway. kinda sucks both ways. Waste of time and material for them and a lotta time for me to lap the pitting out the back of a free curved blade.


----------



## widdle

Good work on the centering jig duck,good way to keep the existing skin on those sticks..

That interesting 489tad, i was looking into the offset router collars this week, to get into the inlays. Although i like the thin stringing which is probably hand tool work..yeah, i like that stuff..

Nice jmart..


----------



## duckmilk

Gorgeous Jmart


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the input, dudes. Went with #1. Then later f 'ed the world out of a dado. Grrrr. Fixing will need to wait til I'm less tired and frustrated.


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, that's crazy good. Awesome.


----------



## terryR

Missed wid's box somehow; very cool. Farm boys are reasonable during the day…cost goes up after sundown!

Yes to semi-gloss; my shop is very bright! Cutter has been previously repaired, but used thinner steel, so no happy seating on the frog.

Tote looks fab, JJava. That black really pops the curls!

Duck, cool centering jig!


----------



## chrisstef

Killer job on the handle Jmart. A labor intensive finish schedule but its all worth it when that final top coat goes on. 3D style.

UConn vs Cincy at 2:00. Fightin for our tournament lives. My dude's ready.


----------



## ShaneA

Little Man is geared up.


----------



## theoldfart

Most assuredly he takes after his mom, real good looking tyke. Good luck on the game Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Duck.

JStunning, well done man.

Sup little dude?!!?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Thats a cup of coffee. But the hippy water ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is my glass water bottle and the water is straight out of the fridge's filtered tap…. where's the hippie in that?


----------



## jmartel

Both of those things are what hippies do. Hipsters, no. Hippies, yes. Hipsters would require locally sourced, organic, free-range water and only drank out of a glass that was hand-blown by a local artisan out of the finest quality glass that's made within a 2 mile radius.


----------



## chrisstef

Looked a lil foo foo. You love non-gmo water.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You fuggin' moes! So, all the cool kids only drink water out of the toilet? I drink tap water from a glass and I'm a hippie….. GTFO.


----------



## ToddJB

Don't rile up the hippy, boys. They flail when their cornered.


----------



## CB_Cohick




----------



## ToddJB

Exactly, Chris, but he's moving a little too fast to see if those are snap buttons.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Funny bankers are funny.


----------



## 7Footer

That box is really impressive Widz, I dig it. btw I would've been beside myself if Damian said I got next, I'd be honored to get schooled by a top nba player. Big game tonight. Blazers @ Warriors, Warriors looking to smash us after getting smoked by 30 in our house last month. How about that Ducks comeback last night… I hope they win the Pac12 tourney.

#1 Todd.

Sucks about that travisher blade Fridge, I'd be peeved. Nice haul though. Also nice work on stomping the cig butts straight on your shop mats!

Dat handle though, it's a beauty, JBone.

Tony drinks straight from Fridge's filtered tap? Pretty sure he isn't filtering it T… Hipster glass.. They flail when cornered, LOL!

What seed is UConn in their conference tourney Stef? Tough match-ups all the way? Little N-Dawg lookin fresh!


----------



## chrisstef

I think we're a 5 seed. Its gonna be rough sledding because this team is a bunch of pansies. We're looking at round 1 against cincy, who we lost twice to, then possibly Tulsa, who we also lost twice to. Honestly we should smash them both but were playing like a group of girl scouts who are mad at each other over the sale of samoa's.


----------



## ShaneA

Hard to imagine a world where UConn has lost twice to Tulsa. WTF?


----------



## chrisstef

I like your water bottle Tony but if you specifically bought one or more of those a day id have an issue. Ive got a buddy of mine who said he wouldn't drink Cotstco bottled water because it wasn't gmo free. I bout slapped him.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - Sorry, I meant to say Temple. In any fashion, yes, wtf is right. Been a good bit of chatter on a move to the big12 in the past few days. A lot of twitter rumor but at this point, ill take what I can get.


----------



## terryR

LOL @ free range water.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, gmo free water? Wow.

Tony probably only eats at restaurants that have gluten free options.

Yikes. Well hopefully they wakeup. Right Shane, Tulsa? For real? Step ya game up! (Floyd Mayweather voice). 
Edit: ahhhh, Temple… Ok a little explainable, but still you are UConn, c'mon man!

Have been picking up the shop here and there the last few nights, our house is getting appraised on Tuesday… Did a little rearranging, this might be getting close to qualify as a shop douche. I realy like this layout, seems like there is way more room now… Too bad in a 3 or 4 months I'll have to move the shop to the garage! Right when I finally get a layout I am pretty happy with. 








Cleaned up the lumber rack and moved the lathe back by the window, should've done this a year ago!








*It's ALIVE, It's ALIVE!!!!!!!*


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet, 7. I hope she's everything you hoped.

Appraised? Considering a move or refi?

Didn't you just go through the rodeo of moving to the garage and then back down to the basement?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it Stef, I don't know what the hell you are talking about regarding my water bottle. "Bought one or more a day"?

It is some promotional bottle I picked up somewhere. It's reusable. Think of a canteen made of glass…


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 7Footer

She's pretty impressive, but I'm getting about an inch of snipe on the end of each pass, and it didn't seem to do it the few passes, but since then its doing it every time… I just can't quite figure out that cutterhead guard, it feels so awkward trying to use it…. that might have something to do with the snipe though, it didn't seem to do it the first few times when I was using the guard, but when I push the boards through with my grrripers and the guard to the side it does, maybe I'm putting too much pressure on it or something…

Actually we're purchasing the house. Although we had a pseudo private mortgage contract, the house is technically in my parents name, and it's free n clear. Even though I am not on very good terms with them right now, it's way too good of a deal to pass up.

I kinda spruced up the garage last year preparing to move everything up there, and then we put the basement work on hold for quite a while because we weren't sure what we were going to do, and we had the wedding and everything.

edit: Sensi Tony defending his bottle so much. haha! It looks more like a carafe than a water bottle.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef is saying if you were buying glass bottles of water like Voss on a regular basis then he'd have to deduct some manpoints.

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxAQEhAQEBAPDw8PEBIQEA8PDw8PDw8PFRUWFhURFRUYHSggGBolHRUVITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFw8PFS0dFR03KystLSstLSsrLS0tKystLS0tLS0tLS0tLSstLS0tLTctLTc3LS0tLS0tKystLS0rN//AABEIAOoA1wMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAADAAECBAUGBwj/xABNEAACAQIDAggJBgsHBAMAAAABAgADEQQSIQUxBhMiQVFhcbIjMjSBgpGhscEHFFJyc9EVJCUzYoOjs8Lh8DVCQ3SSotJVY2SEU5S0/8QAGAEAAwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwT/xAAfEQEBAAEFAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAARECAzEyQRJCIRP/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APbIjHjGMGijxoyQMaSMa0ZFImSjGBIGMZIyJlJpjImSMiYwiZAyZkTHE0Ko1gZS2QtX5thuPvxvF8slizE3sGJPORY+eH2hUy03bTkqTroJbxYtlHQsPYc61VMGYUwbS4ioSLSRkTGlAwTQrQTSoAmgXhmgnjSC0E0K0C0pNXuD/lFP0+6YouD/AJRT9PumKcu/2dOx1dnGMeIzJsaNHkc2tueMjRCVcftGlQGaq+Rekqx9wnN1flM2MpynGrm3W4quTf8A0xll1sYznaHDzZj+Jib/AKquP4Y9fhzsxPHxdNOt1qqPWVgToDImVdmbUw+KTjcNWp16VyuekwZcw3r26j1y3KJAyJkzImNKMgZMyLRkDUS+h3XB9RBj1qmYkfRsPPYH4yR5uvS/RB1KGRn38ts+vMSqi3sh6f5QMg0kZBpcZomQaSMi0ZIGCaFMG0oAtBNCtBPGkF4FoV4JpSavcH/KKfpd0xRcH/KKfp90xTl3+zp2OrtIxjxjMmxoKl47dghTBUfHbsHujJyvyh/mj2T5kxnlJ+v8Z9NfKJ+bPZPmXFeUn68qcM/07HZXjDskOFw5EJsscsdkXCxfBwnKtfD035Cv7Of/ADT9ynPRJ5z8hB/J9XqxTfu0no0aZwiZEyZkDGRpFpIyLRgJ7aXIABBJOgAGpJjPiUqhatNg9OoiOjDUMjKGVh1EESOKoo6slQZkdSrr9JSLEeeOUVbKoyqoCqo3BQLAeoCHo/IZgzCNBmWzQaRkmkTGSDQTQpgmlAJoJ4VoF40gvBNCvBNKTV7g/wCUU/T7pijcH/KKfp90x5y7/Z07HV2giiERmTZGUExlsQ1IJmOVWLZrAabt39Xl+Y2H8uqfUXuwKocIdkti1KBlS+lyC33TzWr8hzNUNX5+gub5fmzH2556+PjDiGaXzOXmWF+Sh6Zv88Q/+uf+cba/yT1K65RjKa9ZoMf456jJQydmXnXyS7FfAUsdhKjipUo40gsospU00ykdFxzc3tncmc7wWP43tn/O0/8A81KdEZcSiZEyRkTKSaRaSkTGQNdrKSNLC9ybW65LEjlG3TIYijnUr9Ls0Nxbfv1tJ4gcpu2E5HgLQTQpg2ls6GZEyZkTGQZg2hDBtKgBeBeGaAaNITwJh2gWlJq7wf8AKKfp90xRcHvKKfp90xTl3+zp2OrtY0eNMmxpkUKZ+eu1uSUWx9Ga8oU/KT9Ue6BDj4wt25stusm8EN/ngKbtxbOSfCHkjoBNhEbQQnnt1Wk5VoLkYrvBXMPMbH4SyYBxGyto0MJids1MVWpYem2PpBXrMKasfmtHcT5/VLrcONk/9SwX/wBhJwHyypfDbSPRjsMf2FOeESpcJ5fWR4d7J/6jhPNVBlheFWAIzDF0SvSCxHunyhstrP5jO82U54rfzSpbgvl7tsrhFg8Wz08NiaVd6YzOqEkqL2ubjpmk08Z+RM2x2NHThx7HE9laUhG2q/WH3RYkcpu2Spbx2yOJ8Zu2OcjwAwZhDBtLZoGRMmZAxkGYNoRoJowE8A0M8C8pILmCaEaDaUmr3B7yin6fdMUXB7yin6XdMecu/wBnTsdXaRooxmTYpn0z+Mn6o90vzFpH8fbf+bTS+ninmhSaXPAUz4KgOk0x6tT7oZd/ngqOEIcHNdFLFV10JkmtE+EX6je9YcyvRptmZm59FHQohzGHjPywP+LbTH/m4Yfsac8HE904Uj8IY3aezG5C/OsPVastrhRQQBQDvNwdeoSeB+RDCEXbFYg3G4LSt7o8pnrxLZg5Y7DO72Uh4rzT0PCfIfgUN/nOKJ6+K+6bOH+SvBqMvHVyP1d/dHKbgvkZe20cSv0sMx9TpPamnHbD4EUNmY5atKpVqDEUatMCplBpsuVieSBmBHqI57zsWmkuWWMGQ6jtkau89plXaD2FM3I8PQBtfc1RQR7Zbr+M3aY5yPAGg2hTBtKZ1AyBkzINKIMwLQrQTRwBOYF4VoJpSQGgzCsIJpSav8H/ACin6fdMUbg/5RT9LumPOXf7OnY6uzkTHjGZNimJT8vb7JPc025iU/L2+zT3NCk0R8TEWQ5r2OTxtTpzxDn7TKdNfAg/3qpUsfrkfCSbQwlZGHJ0A0sd8OZVVQtQWAAamd36JFvfLJhA8VUkbf2memrQHqoj756zgToJ5KwP4f2l0cbQ9fEreesYDxRGmc1dWsv0h64dTKYqnlW3AhV+tz++WKBNiDqQbGCmXtbynB9mJ7iyyZX2t5Rg/wD2P3YhzNNLLVyHVS9h+kp/0kH4SVc8pu2Ou8doj4rxm7ZfpeAGDMmZAykVAwbSZg2lJQaBaGaBaOAJoNoRoJpSQmgmhGgmlJq9wf8AKKfp90xRcH/KKfp90xTl3+zp2Ors4xijGZNimIn9oN9knuabcxEP5QP2Se5oUmlzntMpUKgK0EvylYBhzjIDe/qlw7z2mDFNEbPlOZr6gMRzX0G6SYwa9T6tM36ixFh7JZlbDU1FyL8skkm4O/dLEIHi5Yjb21Bfe+G06L0U1/ronquAPJE8orL+X9pn9LDfuUnqmzvFEaZysodw5+NPvJ+6WqR1btHuErBQGzZWJtvFrSxRXKLe07yYlMPhZUdGw70yA6mvlzC41p63E1KuDQjK12HPctcnzETI4ZtbiT1Yn18S1pusdZRegZLFAFUWOlhbQc0I4JuSq3vblLcnr7Ij4y+kfd98JVaIwXpnIfFGvMkxsLnDVQ7l7EEclVCg35IA+MuUdtUHNSkrnMhAJKOtMnnCuRlY9hlWn49Try+4y9HLPXwKYNpJjIGdDANjBtCNBPKhBtBPJtBOYyCaCMIxg2lJq9we8op+n3DFFwe8op+n3WinLv8AZ07HV2cYx5GZNjzDT+0G+zT3NNyYVL+0H6qdPutCk0zv85lapiKhYrTFwpsTpv6NZYJ19chs4eDXpYZj2trJMTB1i4OYWZTZh8ZalUaVPrU9e1SLe+WiY4HjuNp223jz0vhx2+ASel7POgnmOIa+2doG58ppAebD09J6Vs08kQTOaucY3LN9LhF7dAT7fZLGHuLgm+U7+kb5TRxfLz8be3V415bom5Y9YHqAiU5/h01lpEcy4s+qgxm8733bgBqd26c/w6CkUVY2VkxgJO4A4Z9YE7SqaYcKzFUpjMGC3ORbL59ZSc/1q4/GimysWvanUOUWuxLUwAOsk2gq+L40MjB1VuYGxcE+KLa265Uo4ClmV6l3qDNTAzA9LWs26+hv1TRwlFGZai02UZQyklgSdxUjfeSpVAZlstJ7G45SFRbUA2380p7EwdShxlOoLMzGqouWsju9hck7rW3zpFo5tWsRe+W2lwbj2yhtAjjuviV9Wdppo5Z65/MhNIMZJoNjN2KDQbybGBcy4mhkwTmEYwLRkgxg2k2MG0qJq/wd8op+n3TFG4OeUU/T7pinLv8AZ07HV2kUUYzJsUwqB/KNT7On3TNyc/RP5Scf9qn3TCk126O2DwDeDTqUDzjQ+6Itqe0wHLpk5RmViSNL2J3yTWwfCDqpn2sPulmVcKhF2bxmt5gNwli8cDxysPytj/8AOp7cPTnpOzDyZ5rVv+FtoHm+eU/3CT0fZh0gmc1pW1DBQTa2YmxlikoGg3TN4njWbMTlTkgDna1yfbLmEuLqTfKbA/onURKYXDeoVNBhvUYxha19MLU3XjUaKKFzuQ/gkVRqVIVCebUiw6hePwyIz4XN4v45fS+nzSqTp5pSw+IJykB3KrTWw35bIT2DqsZVT61NnBw7l0VScuY3GrHr/md0v4g1ACUzEnQCy6MSLa8w3+uZmCXOFLAkqCCouBUfn5PbfQzQfFIqqFIOtj1C9ixt1mJS/TPs363N5k48WxHV83HPfXjDNDCJZTYi7Em9jv3a337t8zsSzGoDmzLxdja4XPm6D1X9kvRyjXwg0EYRoJjN4wQYwTybGCYyoQTSBMm0GZScINBMYVjAuY02NDg55RT9PuGNG4Nn8Zp9j9wxTl3+zq2OrtYo0YmQ1OZzlI/lNvs6fdM6G85um35Ub7On3DFSrVB1PaffJIc+qubbrC2/ziDB1PaffBtRKnNT868xkmv0VI3szfWt8BCEythsQG6iN4O+GYxwPHan9q7QP/m0x+wWejbMOk80q3G08f0HHb/1KffPRtknkiCJy1cIfH+u3tsZYonlP6PulBg4bMgBDAZlPSOeXMKpA5XjE3bt6IlsThcL1cEOlsYOvyOtM7ZrMBTYGxFGkcwOt8upt6vZNXhLTzV8Efotij68NUX4zI2ewPFahb0l8YjxQgF+v+cpPrZNdVqUVB4vNmCgDO1Q5S2o/ugcs3OkfjbFmFzYoVUMbMWFkueYG97btL89pTwIDAVSqmu9NcxIJ8CwN0zb79AvraXATlGRdAQFUEU+MK7xru3HT275JteluXk2OXrIB6LmZeLJ44XsSaJOZQQLBxZT0nfrNOmzagrYDxSSCTpvtzShjvzw+yPeE008p1cAtBOIZoFpsywC8C0LUgjHlOAzBtCMYJjHksBtBNCtBPKyVjQ4NeU0/T7hii4ND8Zp9j9wxTm3uzfZ6uxzDpEbMOkQsVpDULMOkTl6T/lVugJTF/1bH4zrbTlEP5UfqFP93/OBVpg6ntPvhqtVVAJ8w5zIqNT9Y++Rw+F/vVOU19OgdERp4VSWNQi1xYDq019ktEGSAkxCB47i0Hz6u9jepi2a9tLhQm/0Z3myxoJ5xiCx2lX35FrkDouSf5z0zZe4QrPTP7VgunGFXUC9srHc3VNCkvMN3NB1KatowBHXzdcWzzoQCSoNkJ5xE0UNuDw2D6TUrD9g85/DuclMsbkUwXJDbyzANruGg3/CdTtRAa+BPRWqgeehUnP1KRppTYBfFceLdsqliAfZqTzyk2LOCBK3Zc3KZwGBUC40Cg9F7ajsl0YjlMbC4F7kNa91Urru7N95Tw7HeblhTF6RykZiDlVjz3sdB0QlHEMDRBqIEWynW7VKrqLWFvpHeTEbaWoSNBbeLncLHf1yltEWrLr/AIJ9rj7pepva2/UaC3Prv6IKs3hv1N/98cuBZlns46YNmE1TINL+k/DFdh0wRYTZeCMf2Xwx2cQbOJsNBOYfdHxGOzj+gYJnH9AzYYwbR/Zf5xDg0wOJp7/7/MfoGKXti/nk9LumKZ67mr06fmYdPFGjRKPOWsPwlVv9Gmf2Y+6dRPNeG+3PwftTD1HDiliaKWdWsudC6stiCNBkOmvKEVKu5O89p98ONwnIYXhOlUkqtRgSSCHU3G+9tLbx65o09uKRfi6lunkWt03vJyMujEnMBNrj/wCNv9SD4yhwi4VjC4erWFNn4tC2RKnL32+ibeeH0MuIxCEY3EkbvniodOfIWt6mE9F2WOSJ5/gCW2c21Gw3ELV2h84K5izHDlBS44kgaFrnmFtZ2mxsdnVcqEggEEsg9xMoo2alFnflG1MWsBvc9cvU1toNBzCZy4msbeDpn9af+MvUHf8AvIB2NmHugeVXatuOwGuvzh7DpPEVfhecXVxLotMujVgtXFAvStWXIHGUWFyDlNiCOY3nZ4yz4nDAA+A4ysxtoCaZpr687eozzRMXxBq0adSqjptDH8aoWooYVDxiXB0a3VzEdMcLU6rDYu9iTe6ZgFBOW+4jQai+7fpulvCuoKmxJ3ksGNuwbgd0w9n0FqKAVa172COup3nQCb2H2RRP+EP9La+eGBK0W2gAL2PZpf7pSweP4zF16eYE06FI5BvVSzantPumjhsCiWC0tAbgWB16dZzmx0b8KbUcq6rxWFp3YLlzAEkKQTzEHm3wN0rGQYxyZBozQYwTGEcwLGARJgXk2MG0CDaQMIYJjGFzYp8Onpd0x5HYZ8Onpd0xSacdRGjRRmUwuEWBTElaVWmtSmMpAYeK99HBGqnrBBm7KQ1rHze6Iq4rF8EqbE5cTjKJ3ciqrD/epJ88FR4I5Tf53WbS3Lp0G8/iid09FSTcDfG+aJ0RYLDl02CdxxVYbvETDr/AeuGqbFpmy5XxBvfw7NUUEag5Tyd9uadMMMnQIZVA3CLAwxlqEUWpMATn4tgQCMpGotuItpMQcBcCSGppUw7b/wAWq1KK3+oDl9k18SfCVB/3Af8AbL2HOkoMrDcGAm7FY1h+niCbeyXU2BTJBerialhazV6gW3YtrzRQyYMWBhUXDLRemE0RgVy3JAsLj4zCx+FpVWz1Kau3GOA2qsMtgDca7p0eM30vtP4WmVXQc4Grvb1iOGr4XDqvi3HabzTpOw3Eer+copR6CbQydu+MsL6VG529QAlCm54+qu8ZFYHpN9bywtA6XYxPRVSCN5BF+oQCRMgxiJkWMDQYwLGTYwbGBINBsZJoNjGEWMC5hGMCxjFXtg/n09LumNG2B+fp+l3TFJ1ciOpvFEI0DPKVM+HPm90tynT/AD5/rmgBWOp7Y95Bt57Y4gBVMnBrJxBg4k+EqfXXuy7QlLE/nKn1x3ZcoRkMXIN949oh6TX3QSxsP4zeaIz43fS+1X3GZ1Zrj03+H3TQx2+l9qvxmafi/vEZEhGnQR6/61jhd1yd+vPpFQ+Pwj0P4vvga6jXtGxR1Tz+6NQ3HtMhif8AD7T3TAIkyDGSMG0YQYwTGEaCMAiYJoQwTxkG5gSYRoJoyq/sA/jFP0+6YpHg95RT7G7pikauTj//2Q==

But you're not, so your good, on that front at least.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm with ya and I dig it. What I was saying was you stopped at the bodega every morning to buy that particular brand of water. Like those who must have a fresh bottle of Fiji every morning and wouldn't dare brush their teeth with tap water.

Youre still a hippy. lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So cool 7, glad it is up and running!

Ha! @ gluten tender.


----------



## JayT

> Sorry, I meant to say Temple. In any fashion, yes, wtf is right. Been a good bit of chatter on a move to the big12 in the past few days. A lot of twitter rumor but at this point, ill take what I can get.
> 
> - chrisstef


So your team loses twice to Temple and twice to Cincy this year because they are "pansies" and you want to move to the deepest and physically toughest basketball conference in the country? Makes perfect sense.

At least the women's team would still contend for championships.


----------



## 7Footer

Uhhh for the record, it's Voss…. with a V!...... hahahah!

Tony as a child:


----------



## TheFridge

Women play basketball?


----------



## ToddJB

Seems like a good plan to remove any sort of odd leans you have with your parents.


----------



## Mosquito

> Stef is saying if you were buying glass bottles of water like Voss on a regular basis then he d have to deduct some manpoints.
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> But you re not, so your good, on that front at least.
> 
> - ToddJB


True story, friends gave us a gift at our wedding of a box containing a bottle of wine (for the wife) and 3 bottles of Voss for me lol


----------



## terryR

True story, the water flowing from our cave is better than Mr.Voss'
wish I had a cool glass like T,though…


----------



## TheFridge

No drinking or gorging yourself on a bunch of heavily spiced fatty foods?

You are hereby banished from Louisiana mos. I'm sorry. And you must move in with Tony amd start a hippie commune.


----------



## ToddJB

My only Voss experience was I went over to a buddy's photography studio to help him with building some stuff. I grabbed a bottled water out of his mini-fridge in the next room. Came back drinking it. And watched his knee jerk cringe. Later he told me it was like something like $5 a bottle, and he uses it to impress this clients. Ha. I pee'd diamonds for a week!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Women play basketball?
> 
> - TheFridge


They have good fundamentals.

Huzzah for good water. My well water will make you vomit if you chug too much of it on an empty stomach, so we use a filter. The filtered water tastes great, though.

LOL @ hipster water preferences. "Oh, you're still drinking bottled water? I used to drink bottled water, but now I drink artisinal water. It's filtered through repurposed materials by local artisans in small batches. You've probably never heard of it."


----------



## chrisstef

Now now jayt. When ya win 4 over 16 years i know it breeds jealousy but dont let it paint yourself into a bad picture.

Womens team is them vs the world … And theyre winning. Easily.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah, okay. I get it now. Yes, I'm a hippie.


----------



## bandit571

Next he'll be playing Jefferson Airplane's Volenteers album on here….


----------



## Mosquito

> No drinking or gorging yourself on a bunch of heavily spiced fatty foods?
> 
> You are hereby banished from Louisiana mos. I m sorry. And you must move in with Tony amd start a hippie commune.
> 
> - TheFridge


lol fatty foods I do, drinking I do not.

Also, I was in New Orleans once. That's enough for me lol


----------



## jmartel

> Also, I was in New Orleans once. That s enough for me lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Kinda my view on Vegas. I'm sure I'd like doing stuff in the general area outside of Las Vegas, but once was enough for me on the strip and such.


----------



## ToddJB

I've never been to either. I'm uncultured. I drink water from a bathroom faucet out of BPA ridden plastic.


----------



## JayT

> Also, I was in New Orleans once. That s enough for me lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Amen to that. Though I do like Cajun and Creole food.



> Kinda my view on Vegas.
> 
> - jmartel


After going there last year, I would agree. Meeting and visiting with Paul (Hammerthumb) was good, but the rest I can skip. Unfortunately, I have to go back in May for work.


----------



## Mosquito

I drank water out of BPA laden bottles that I would reuse for quite a while, freezing them every night.

And now I have thyroid problems…


----------



## ToddJB

Do you accredit your thyroid issues to BPA, Mos?

If so, I'd like to hear more about that.


----------



## JayT

> Now now jayt. When ya win 4 over 16 years i know it breeds jealousy but dont let it paint yourself into a bad picture.


I'm not the one who called my team "pansies" and "girl scouts".

Nothing to be jealous of. NCAA titles take a good team and some luck. KU has had the good teams, but not always the luck. 12 straight conference titles in this era in a major conference-that takes consistent excellence.



> Womens team is them vs the world … And theyre winning. Easily.
> 
> - chrisstef


No arguments there.


----------



## bandit571

Worked at a place that made all them water bottles. I ran the Husky Injection Molding machines that made all them "Preforms" for the Sidel Machines to blow into about any sized bottle around. Retired from smelling melting PET plastic last May. We'd even grab a bottle right off the lines, and fill them up with water. Some even had labels on them, but we weren't allowed to used the labeled bottles ( in theory)

Might even have made that Pepsi bottle you might be buying next time….scary, ain't it?


----------



## Mosquito

> Do you accredit your thyroid issues to BPA, Mos?
> 
> If so, I d like to hear more about that.
> 
> - ToddJB


I haven't done much to look into it as the results are of minimal impact now, but there has been research that suggests as much 
http://ns.umich.edu/new/releases/8473
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23052180


----------



## chrisstef

A spades a spade. I call em like i see em and this team is mentally soft. Low basketball IQ.

12 in a row is nothing to scoff at thats for sure.


----------



## summerfi

Did I mention I hate people who put nails in trees? A good 3" deep inside this log were three little finishing nails. Thank goodness for metal detectors.



















I've pulled 24 pieces of metal out of this log. I think it's clean now and ready for the mill. Wouldn't have been worth it if it wasn't figured.

Here's a broken off deck screw that was about 1" down.










And a 16d nail.


----------



## chrisstef

Eesh bob. Those could have been some awful surprises. Too bad you had to go all beaver on tgat log.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Bob. Way to be dedicated.


----------



## widdle

that 16 must of been holding up something important…

stef's fingernails are nubs….Ballgame..


----------



## jmartel

What's the figure look like, Bob?


----------



## chrisstef

Sweatin like a virgin on prom night wids.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow, crazy.

I understand your venom Bob, but your documentation of the remedy is some enjoyable material. Thanks.


----------



## summerfi

It has some light curl in it jmart. Not the whole log though. Mostly towards the bottom end.


----------



## Mosquito

Question Bob, how did you know about the figure before slabbing it?


----------



## summerfi

When you remove part of the bark you can see the curly grain on the surface. This log was multi stemmed and so big I had to rip it lengthwise to fit on my mill. I've already milled half of it, and that's where those boards are from.


----------



## 7Footer

Agree with Tony, man that sucks about all the metal in there Bob, but your photos sure are enjoyable for us! That is some beautiful wood.

I need more people with mills in my life.

Lawl @ go all beaver on that log.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the insight Bob


----------



## terryR

Nails in trees suck.

Bob, bring yer mill down here! 95 acres of hardwoods, and I'll guarantee no nails.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks, Bob. I'll swing by with a trailer tomorrow morning. 6am work for you?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob- dang…you need to find some not-so-urban trees. Paul, my old sawyer would burn anything he thought had metal in it;-)

Tony is a hippie who despises all pop culture….but we love him anyway.

7- Thoroughly enjoyed the Lilliard story. That would have been a good time. Prolly better than the story about Chauncy dunking on me (nuts to forehead). Well done. Least you got a pic prove it.

A pic of my current work….in hopes to make you all feel inferior.


----------



## duckmilk

OK Red, I'm inferior, satisfied? ;-)

Interesting:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/231178


----------



## 7Footer

I think Stef just poo'd himself. 4 OT's? Holy crap, wish I would've been able to watch that. 









Thanks Red, it was definitely one of the highlights of my lowly city league career! Idk what I was thinking, I should've just asked him to post that vid, that'd still be awesome, no shame in a high level player stickin a 3 in your eye…. Getting tea bagged is a different story though!

Dang man, that chair looks great.

OMG The titty box, epic!!


----------



## putty

reminds me of the saw handle you did for me Bob…It was a bullet though


----------



## TheFridge

I haven't lost a thing in New Orleans. Excel for the ww2 museum with my paw paw the vet. Other than that, the hell with that place.

But I think drinking and eating and football are louisianians 2 favorite pastimes. At least our schools are good 

See what I did there

Edit: just found a lemon Girl Scout cookie in my pocket. Hell yeah.


----------



## putty

any lint on that cookie Fridge?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pop culture hating huh? I was unaware.

My Friday evenings are becoming mundane, all work and no leg makes Tony fidgety.

Got this done in the rain today.










That is all I have to contribute.


----------



## summerfi

Well I got that log sawed up this afternoon and never found another nail. Pretty happy about that. 
Red, we have no non-urban hardwoods around here. Yard trees is as good as it gets.


----------



## TheFridge

It was dark. I just got in my truck. I plead the fifth.

Pretty sure uconn women could spank LSU men's.


----------



## Pezking7p

Out shopping for a new water bottle. I think this is the one?


----------



## chrisstef

Im still all fuggin amped up. That game was epic. Here's the shot that put us into the 4th overtime.

https://once.unicornmedia.com/now/adaptive/m3u8/4d993388-8b49-4f34-9e48-87906e690281/85957be9-026a-415e-a8ce-7bfdc19d5e23/f848472a-4a77-4add-8365-241aac29e0d9/content.m3u8?visitguid=49a3f30b-f75a-41c0-ae79-d41a79ff777d&UMADPARAMreferer=http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=14952647&UMADPARAMcsid=espn:clips:twittermobile


----------



## chrisstef

Ha. Lol pez. Well played.


----------



## JayT

Heck of a game, stef. Watched the highlights during halftime of KU - Baylor. Surprised you are able to come back down to earth this soon and associate with the rest of us.

Jayhawks had a very sloppy first half, but are playing much better in the second half and pulling away. Selden had a monster posterizing dunk that'll make the highlight shows.


----------



## jmartel

Fin.


----------



## TheFridge

Looks splenderific J

Is that one of those "work for it" water bottles?


----------



## bandit571

Fleshlight???


----------



## WillliamMSP

*vacuum pump not pictured.


----------



## bandit571

had about enough of two stalkers…laid a challenge out there for them…









Build it….


----------



## TheFridge

Please Go piss in your own sandbox


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I think that was unnecessary, Bandit, but I do think that cabinet is glorious - and beyond anything I'll ever likely accomplish with wood. Is that a project on LJ, do you have a link?

Bob, I'm surprised to hear you say that you only have yard trees. I was under the impression that you would have Forrester of hardwood in Montana.

Like like the right fit to me , Pez. Should make you happy.


----------



## bandit571

I would, but two others already have.

When those two stop stalking me. Then maybe I might…....

Enjoy your flag…


----------



## TheFridge

When are you gonna grow up and quit acting like some passive aggressive child? Yeah they show up after some passive aggressive comment because WE ALL LOOK AT THE SAME THREADS. Jesus H Christ. I'm not the only one sick and tired of it. Act your frickin age dude. if flagging the word "piss" makes your feel like a grown man then I'm glad something does because your behavior says otherwise. I've watched you make underhanded comments since I've been on here. So don't come over here with that Mr. Innocent crap.

Grow up

Or get out

That's my vote. Done.

Edit: hit it smitty


----------



## widdle

I agree…Chill out Tony…


----------



## chrisstef

Im gripping the ban hammer bandit and i really dont wanna do it. Your whining is on par with my three year old and i come here to get away from that. Last time you were b!tchin i asked you and lat to just let it all out. Tell each other what ya really think of one another. Dont hold back. Give us all the show we deserve for putting up with the garbage. Id be happy to arrange a lil soap box forum if thats the attention you crave.

Lol jayt. I was juiced up into the late hours last night. We get revenge game #2 at 3:00 today against Temple. It was mighty late in the season but that was our first team building win of the year. We could have used that about 20 games ago. Kansas looked tough against that team of highlighters. Gawd under armor comes up with goody unis.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're a natural Pez.

I'm trying Widdle.

Glad you got a W Stef.


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready to go to Vicksburg area first weekend in April. Stumpy's group of friends are camping out that weekend. Hoping for a DRY weekend.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lumber run!! It's on mother bitches.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pictures you whore.


----------



## Pezking7p

I didn't get much. 2 sheets of plywood for this commission project and about 20 bdft of cherry for a side table. I almost spent about $100 of a piece of figured cherry but I decided if I really wanted to go that route I'd be better off buying veneer. Right? Experts, care to weigh in on this decision?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Considerable girth….


----------



## woodcox




----------



## Pezking7p

Here's the total haul. Kinda puny. 









Cyclone? We don't need no stinking cyclone!


----------



## woodcox

^lol! Awesome


----------



## AnthonyReed

Claypool! You sexy bastard Woodcox. That goes nice with my coffee, thank you.

Thank you kindly for the pictures Pez. DC is upperclass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here is one for you Woodcox (NSFW):


----------



## chrisstef

Mmm figured cherry.

What up with that pez? Missin parts eh? That would be a fat DEP fine up here.


----------



## ShaneA

I wonder if there is a residential version of that DC system? Instead of emptying in an empty trailer, maybe it would 70's VW van.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Another +1 on the kvetching. I mean, if you're going to complain, at least make it humorous/entertaining.


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Pez. You should do cherry burl veneer. I've got a piece that's almost 4'x4'. Saving it for a rainy day.


----------



## widdle

Random…


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, jmart. I think I might. The cherry in my living room is going to get monotonous. Need to spice it up. Contrasting textures or colors are in order.

Wids, is that a coffee scoop? Also, did you make that bench? I think I'm in love.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah Widdle! You are going off over there.

Is that stretcher sycamore?


----------



## Tim457

- AnthonyReed

Perfect negative splits, nice work, Tony. It's been a while since I could run like that.


----------



## widdle

Yeah, tony all sycamore, and almost all quatretsawn. And a little ipe @ the bottom of the legs…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Tim. 

Outstanding Wids, it's all kinds of sexy! I dig the scoop too. If you get a chance maybe a pic of the ipe leg bottoms.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks Tony. Victim is like my FIL, cept more liberal. I think I've worker for or with all of the other characters it seems.

Good milk for the puppies.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, another combo that I really like is curly maple and cherry. D&W did a desk with that combo that turned out awesome.

http://www.doucetteandwolfefurniture.com/Writing_Desk.html


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I didn t get much. 2 sheets of plywood for this commission project and about 20 bdft of cherry for a side table. I almost spent about $100 of a piece of figured cherry but I decided if I really wanted to go that route I d be better off buying veneer. Right? Experts, care to weigh in on this decision?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Usually I always vote for solid figured wood over veneer. But sometimes I see crazy matching door panels and such (veneer) and I be like …..daaannnngg.

And you really should be ashamed anytime you bring anything that small to the table. Do I have to teach you to make a real lumber run? ;P

One more day til vacation. 9 days off. I be like…


----------



## widdle

What's your plan of action Reddog



> Thanks, jmart. I think I might. The cherry in my living room is going to get monotonous. Need to spice it up. Contrasting textures or colors are in order.
> 
> Wids, is that a coffee scoop? Also, did you make that bench? I think I m in love.
> 
> - Pezking7p


are you flirting pezy ?

Tonytone, I'd like to dedicate a song to my little rascal Pez when you get a chance. Rick James, Hard to Get….


----------



## bandit571

Walked through an ACE Hardware store today…..meh, 1 saw file? ( all they had) was overpriced, and junk. Needed a new chuck key for the drill press…...some old dummy forgot and left the old key in the chuck…..it was last seen leaving the area at warp 2…...never to be seen again.

Needed some very small brass hinges for a small dovetailed box…....Might get the latch later, after seeing what it needs to be. Curly Maple box…maybe a Black Walnut lid? Still working out the details, in what few brain cells I have left..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> What s your plan of action Reddog
> - widdle


Just a bunch of stuff with the family. They're dying to see some of their old friends in Omaha. 
And…I'll hit the woodshop.

It starts with a picnic.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

And Happy birfday to Jchump. He's like 14 today.


----------



## terryR

Great splits, BrotherT. I'm not sure I could be so consistent on my 4-wheeler?

Sweet stuff, wid, I've only been regular here 6-8 months, and didn't know you really made ish. Looks like a bench for 2 who like to sit close! 

Red, my goodness, your girlfriend is cute, but looks a little young!

My wife has a new man;


----------



## TheFridge

They're gonna burn more on the way out then they did on the way in.









Edit: I just noticed all the water bottles. im actually ashamed of the people here. Water.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, just take comfort that it took a horse to replace you! Nice horsie…..


----------



## widdle

Terry, six to eight months ? You been around here for years i thought..Is that an older horse that needed a home…

that set up at fridge's would make me start drinking again, no doubt,,What is that water behind you..Salt or fresh water


----------



## TheFridge

Flood water wid


----------



## JayT

Stef, your girl scouts won again. Did they get testosterone injections a couple days ago or what?

Cool bench, widdle.

Have fun with the kiddoes, Red.

Finally got some quality shop time in today and got to play with some toys. Miter box and shooting plane.










And doing T&G on some cedar with the 45.


----------



## chrisstef

Death, taxes and uconn in march. Musta heard me bad mouthin em. We hadnt won a gut check game all year. Wins like that bring teams together. We'll see.


----------



## TheFridge

I don't watch ball much but one thing that stuck with me was kemba walker breaking that dudes ankles and shooting the game winner (?)


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I can get this sharpened up later?









No. 7…...7ppi. With a nib









Decent enough old saw..


----------



## Tugboater78

Really getting jealous of you guys and shop time…

Cleaned up the yard today and put some more siding on building, trying to get spring cleaning done before I'm gone during the best few weeks to usually do it..

I am going to have to have an expert look at my knee, I suspect I have something serious going on with it. Constant pain now, and if I have to get down on my knees ( no nob bobbing ) I can't even walk for about 10 min after getting up, feels dislocated, feel a bit better after I feel a pop.

Had an old friend pass away while sleeping last night, bad deal. Had been having seizures off and on since Oct, was released from hospital on Friday after another bout.

Wondering if UK will do their usual this year in the SEC..


----------



## Mosquito

I was out on the driveway all afternoon doing a bit of rehab on my Woodrough & McParlin saw today, was nice until the shade went away, then it was warm… Nice to be able to do it outside though


----------



## bandit571

Seen where a tugboat sank up on the Hudson River. Hit a barge "parked" at a bridge under construction, sank in about 40' in a few minutes.


----------



## Mosquito

State of the shop: Wet.










No good. Only 3 dry spots


----------



## terryR

Horse isn't ours; wife is taking riding lessons.

Oh crap, Mos! What's going on?


----------



## Mosquito

A really messed up winter… Water was pooled up against the foundation at the back of the shop, and was seeping in to the garage. Has been an issue the past couple weeks. Knew it was going to be a problem, just didn't know to what extent. Now I do…


----------



## ShaneA

Is it "just" a grading issue then Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

Seems like it, ground is still too frozen to do anything about it yet though. Just have to live with it until I can deal with that issue. Hopefully now that all the snow has melted, it won't be a problem. Going to throw the door open for a little while to help it air out I think


----------



## Pezking7p

Wids, I'm always flirting, big boy 

Red, don't see you around these parts much anymore. How's the new job going? You running that joint yet?

Mos, yikes! My shop does the same thing but I think the water runs under the door. Need to fix.

Worked on my commission benches today. Mostly done except for edge banding and painting. Wasted an hour because I plugged the pocket holes and they took a long ass time to flush up. Wasted another hour because I couldn't find the right trim at lowes so I had to make my own. Might still clear $20/hr though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, don t see you around these parts much anymore. How s the new job going? You running that joint yet?
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'm doin just fine buddy. I guess I just have less "down time" than I used to. I still read most ya'lls nonsense on my phone when I'm traveling or whatever.

Recently it occurred to me that I used to talk a lot of crap to you guys about my productivity. In reality I knew you guys just had busier careers…and now I'm in the same boat. In retrospect, its no secret that I poured myself into my hobby(borderline obsession) the previous decade…..because I was bored and unchallenged in other aspects of my life. Well, no longer! lol.

The jobs is going just fine. In the last month or two I've started to hit my groove a bit. The like the teaching, training and freedom every bit as much as I thought I would. Now dealing with difficult employees, discipline, and field testing (like being a cop for trains)...those parts have been challenging. But, I'm getting better all the time. If it were easy, heh…I'd get bored with this too;-) I'm not running the place, but by all accounts, I'm pretty decent at what I do. In 9 months I went from a total pee-on to the senior operations manager at a decent-sized railroad terminal. I still haven't quite wrapped my head around that. It's been quite a ride.

For the fam, I have a much more normal schedule, and it benefits them mightily. I don't have those weekdays at home with nothing to do but woodworking anymore. I'm home in the evenings and reg off days…and those times are usually spent with the kiddos.

So it is, I'm doing less woodworking, but my quality of life is better. I'll never stop working wood though. It's in my blood.

-

Back to the laughs. If you grew up in CO the 80s, you watched Binky's Fun Club on channel 2. Here's me, 1984….but I don't look real happy to be there. 









Told ya I was the red-headed step-child.


----------



## Tugboater78

Red seems your job is basically the same as what we call a Port Captain, which I am pretty sure I would hate..


----------



## bandit571

Meh…it passes the time..









Little bit of puttering around, made some sawdust..









Banged on a couple chisels…..

Need to set up a saw vise, for an old saw…









Early 1960s….WHIO-TV had a children's show on, called the Uncle Orrie Show. The Cub Scout bunch of brats I was in got to go on the show. Then we got a tour of the TV station. Fast forward a few years, I was part of another tour group there, as we'd just taken the test from the FCC to get our Licenses. Then did an afternoon radio show on WDEQ-FM.


----------



## widdle

Mos
Is that a slab with just a mortar joint and a row of block sitting on the slab. And than they filled the cells every 4'+- for the anchor bolts ? If yes, is that a typical detail in Minnesota ? Do you have a picture of the outside @ the same elevation ..

Looking good Bandit…


----------



## bandit571

I think we called that a "thickened slab" where the outside edges were the footer for the blocks to sit on Usually made that thicker part a 12" x 12" perimeter. You need a bit extra to support the blocks.

Dig a shallow trench around the outside, fill with "pea gravel", and make sure there is some "fall" in the grade away from the building. Perforated pipes might work,,,,,for awhile. They tend to plug up. Plain old pea gravel is better. water trying to come in will just fall into the gravel filled trench, and follow the grade away, just have a place for the water to go to.


----------



## 7Footer

WC - Nice work, one of my fav tracks of all time! I was obsessed with Primus in my teen years, they were the 3rd concert I ever went to, and Les is so damn epic on that bass it's just an absolute pleasure to watch. Even their recent stuff is solid.

Oh my gawd Widdle, I too am fuggin in love with that bench, and the scoop.. Dat bench though.

Very impressive Tony! That's a pretty blistering pace, pretty much a sprint! Broke my longest run today, went 4 miles, first 2 miles super slow though cuz the dog was already tired and didnt want to run! And it kinda got me when I had to stop for 2 or 3 minutes and dry her off, really kinda threw me of, so i had to chill a bit… Is that the Google Fit app? Today was the first time I tried the Nike+ app but I was deciding between that and google, have always used runkeeper before, definitely not super stoked about nike app. Fuggin hilly around my neighborhood though.









Banhammer? Yes Please.
Seriously, so glad you guys spoke up about this Bandit/Lat/whoever else beef. I was going to say something the other day but I didn't want to sound like an old curmudgeon. Both of you need a fuggin interwebz tongue lashing, there are only a few threads on this site I follow and I can't even handle your crap anymore. Bandit, seriously, rise above it, stop your trolling crap, ignore it, or handle it privately. And Lat too, quit being a touch hole by trolling him, you're both being idiots. Idk about the rest of you, but I couldn't give a rats arse about your stupid beef and frankly I ignore 95% of what you post because of this dumb beef. So get over it, or find an mma gym in between your locations and go there to fight.

A la Tony: 
John Wesley "Boog" Powell (born August 17, 1941) is a former major league first baseman who played for the Baltimore Orioles (1961-74), Cleveland Indians (1975-76) and Los Angeles Dodgers (1977). He was with the Orioles' World Series Champion teams in 1966 and 1970

Dont forget to set ur clocks ahead yo.


----------



## lateralus819

> WC - Nice work, one of my fav tracks of all time! I was obsessed with Primus in my teen years, they were the 3rd concert I ever went to, and Les is so damn epic on that bass it s just an absolute pleasure to watch. Even their recent stuff is solid.
> 
> Oh my gawd Widdle, I too am fuggin in love with that bench, and the scoop.. Dat bench though.
> 
> Very impressive Tony! That s a pretty blistering pace, pretty much a sprint! Broke my longest run today, went 4 miles, first 2 miles super slow though cuz the dog was already tired and didnt want to run! And it kinda got me when I had to stop for 2 or 3 minutes and dry her off, really kinda threw me of, so i had to chill a bit… Is that the Google Fit app? Today was the first time I tried the Nike+ app but I was deciding between that and google, have always used runkeeper before, definitely not super stoked about nike app. Fuggin hilly around my neighborhood though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banhammer? Yes Please.
> Seriously, so glad you guys spoke up about this Bandit/Lat/whoever else beef. I was going to say something the other day but I didn t want to sound like an old curmudgeon. Both of you need a fuggin interwebz tongue lashing, there are only a few threads on this site I follow and I can t even handle your crap anymore. Bandit, seriously, rise above it, stop your trolling crap, ignore it, or handle it privately. And Lat too, quit being a touch hole by trolling him, you re both being idiots. Idk about the rest of you, but I couldn t give a rats arse about your stupid beef and frankly I ignore 95% of what you post because of this dumb beef. So get over it, or find an mma gym in between your locations and go there to fight.
> 
> A la Tony:
> John Wesley "Boog" Powell (born August 17, 1941) is a former major league first baseman who played for the Baltimore Orioles (1961-74), Cleveland Indians (1975-76) and Los Angeles Dodgers (1977). He was with the Orioles' World Series Champion teams in 1966 and 1970
> 
> Dont forget to set ur clocks ahead yo.
> 
> - 7Footer


It isn't trolling when we both view 95 percent of the same threads and have to listen to the same ********************. I wasn't saying it just for the fun of it guy. If we actually had a decent moderator here it wouldn't have gotten as far as it did.

Who want's to go on a forum and constantly read someone bashing someone or their preferences? It's petty at best.


----------



## WillliamMSP

widdle - seems fairly typical; that's how my garage was constructed a couple years ago.

7' - have you used Strava? It's very popular for cycling (which is what I use it for, when I get my ass on my bike), but a lot of runners use it, too. Strava's big thing is that it keeps track of segments and compares your performance over those segments to previous runs/rides, both your own and others. IOW, if you run down Pacific from A to B in 5 min 32 sec, it'll let you know that you were in 151st place out of the 802 people that have run that segment. Maybe you bust your ass a little more next time and you bump up to 97th place, or whatever. It's kind of fun, makes it a little more interesting. Oh, and this is all in addition to tracking the normal HR, cal, speed, splits, etc, stuff.


----------



## Tim457

Do we seriously have to hear more about this? Let it go, no one cares. Instead of the let it all hang out mano a mano type we're getting potshots. Stef, I'm all for a final warning and a ban hammer if we hear even a single more word about it. We're not 3 years old.

On a better note:


> Recently it occurred to me that I used to talk a lot of crap to you guys about my productivity. In reality I knew you guys just had busier careers…and now I m in the same boat. In retrospect, its no secret that I poured myself into my hobby(borderline obsession) the previous decade…..because I was bored and unchallenged in other aspects of my life. Well, no longer! lol.
> - BigRedKnothead


Hah Red, I think the rest of us knew what you were in for, but I'd also bet most of us would trade less hobby time for not having to be on call all the time and odd hours. Good to hear it's going well though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your daughter is adorable Red. That clown is so creepy.

The wife looks happy Terry, that is cool. 

Looks like a great feed Fridge.

Really sucks about the knee Tug. Sorry for you loss.

Sorry about the water Mos. Hopefully a French drain at the most will remedy it.

Glad you got some shop time JayT, thanks for the pics.

Pez stop messing around and get it done.

Congrats on the run 7, right on man! It is runkeeper. Dog grooming would definitely break one's stride. What is the significance of Boog, did something happen?


----------



## JayT

Totally understand, Red. I made the choice ten years ago to leave the retail management rat race and it's crazy schedule to take a job in a corporate office. There is a definite trade off, but I don't regret that decision

stef, I've tried to stay out of the muck that has been getting slung, but am so tired of it and have to agree with Tim.



> Stef, I m all for a final warning and a ban hammer if we hear even a single more word about it. W
> 
> - Tim


All parties involved want to play the victim, but all are contributing to the problem. News flash, none of you are victims if you are posting anything inflammatory. I totally support that the next one that brings it up on the thread gets the banhammer.

Each of us are responsible for our words and postings, if the moderators have to get involved, it's bad for everyone. It's an internet forum. You don't like what someone posted, ignore it. There's no one physically getting in your face. Take a break from the keyboard and come back when you've calmed down.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats uncool mos.

Little buddy had a cool chunk blowing session at 2:30 last night. Soo many chunks. It was awful. Then at 4:30 i got ejected from my own bed for excessive snoring. What a night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man, that is a tough night indeed. Sorry bro. Wife giving you the boot is a little funny though.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea it was interesting. The worst part is the clean up. I just seen a carrot slice pasted to to inside of the washing machine. 2 load rewash after a good shake off outside. Im just not hungry for some reason.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha. Better you than me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Grooosssss. Sorry little man, blowing chunks is not cool.

Do these guys not understand the forum's block function? If they really cared they would just block each other and be done, but they want to be dramatic and make a show of their wiener sizes. I never would have thought that grown ass men could be so petty on an Internet forum about woodworking.

Also, FFFUUUUUU DAYLIGHT SAVINGS!!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the time push forward; later sunsets.


----------



## Pezking7p

I do like that, Tony. I just wish they wouldn't change it around twice a year.


----------



## ShaneA

Mmm, carrots in the washer. Sounds like the start of a special salad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha!


----------



## terryR

carrots in the washer sound worse than cat hairballs on the floor!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, looking out the window…..next door neighbor has a few "customers" coming and going. No, it is not a retail store…...walk-ups, and drive-ups seem to be all the time sort of thing. Just might be a "dealer" next door…

Might hit the 70s here the next few days. Spring Tease?

Someone is sulking today









Since her best friend ( Grandaughter Diva) decided to give her a bath.

Tried riding a bike a while back…..didn't go very well…..Vertigo and Bikes( bicycle type) just don't go together, all I could do to keep from wrecking into a ditch. Had to stop a few times, just going around one city block.

Seems making a bit of sawdust is a tad bit safer









As I can just sit down. Wonder if I need to add a seatbelt? Saw seems to work decently, enough









Will try to get two more corners done, sometime…


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos
> Is that a slab with just a mortar joint and a row of block sitting on the slab. And than they filled the cells every 4 +- for the anchor bolts ? If yes, is that a typical detail in Minnesota ? Do you have a picture of the outside @ the same elevation ..
> 
> - widdle


Sounds about right, I haven't dug around the foundation yet, so it might be block foundation with slab inside, but I would almost be surprised if that were the case.

The offending


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## johnstoneb

That looks like you have a slope coming up to the block there. You are probably going to have to do something like bandit suggested. Maybe trench out lay in some drain tile wrapped with cloth and bedded in pea gravel to get the water away from the block. That cinder block is porous and can be difficult to seal best solution is to get water away from it.


----------



## Mosquito

That's the plan, not sure if I'll go full french drain as I think just fixing grade might do it. It wasn't a problem in the fall with rain, only this winter/spring with frozen ground. Just still too frozen despite warm temps to do anything about it yet. There is a lower spot off to the North side of the shop, which is where I plan to have it drain to (goes between our house and our neighbor down to the road). There's just a little rise where they piled stuff up (broken asphalt mostly). Hope to make a waterway out that direction and fix the problem. Just have to wait until I can unfortunately.


----------



## AnthonyReed

From that beach down there, up to here and back:









Trails; 643' elevation change










It's almost spring boys. I smell it.


----------



## widdle

7 must have picked up a nickel bag @ 74 th ave….

That whole frozen tundra is nuts…Is what looks like a cold joint ( block sitting on slab) above grade ? although Bandit could be right and slab butts block…Seems like it would be nice to have a three foot wide piece of bitchethane bridging that gap…But, that leaves an ugly exposed strip..Seems like a lot of water for just wicking…


----------



## Mosquito

there's cracks in the foundation block towards the back corner, so I'm guessing that's more where it's coming from. I'll know more once I get a chance to dig a little


----------



## widdle

Sorry to talk stink about red's idol…But , How did scott philipsget woodworking show ? I think they should put all those pbs woodworkers in a small shop and make them work together …It would be funny…


----------



## bandit571

Made a bit more sawdust..then did lunch..









Corner #3 might need a little fine tuning.









Had to cut a bit of 1/2 plywood, too. This will be for later…....


----------



## chrisstef

Lol widds. I agree.

Some waterproofing on that block might be an easier fix mos.

Here we go uconn!


----------



## jmartel

Drove by the blast site yesterday.










Half the neighborhood was out helping clean up and repair stuff. All the businesses that got their windows blown out have plywood covering it now, and people are painting murals on the ply. Pretty cool to see, actually.

And I'm making a quick box for a friend I'll be seeing when I go to Pensacola for work next weekend. Lacewood and curly maple.

Trying out putting a coat of finish on the inside of the box before gluing up in an effort to reduce glue clean up after.










The dye will be sanded back on the maple just as I did on the saw. No dark dye this time though


----------



## Mosquito

Someone already tried that on the inside


----------



## chrisstef

Like wearing a sweatshirt over your raincoat aint it ? ^


----------



## bigblockyeti

We had our own little explosion in Westlake, OH the other day when a pretty big propane tank blew up. Thankfully it was on a construction project and no one was killed, injuries were minimal. It could have been very bad if it happened after construction was complete as the area is a very heavily populated suburban shopping center with people moving into the area apartments at an increasing rate.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos- ahh, the joys of property owernship. What are the chances the previous owners knew about that problem? lol. I'm still fixing crap the last guy didn't do….including grading. I plan to get a load of topsoil delivered this spring. Time to teach my boy how to use a wheel barrel.



> Totally understand, Red. I made the choice ten years ago to leave the retail management rat race and it s crazy schedule to take a job in a corporate office. There is a definite trade off, but I don t regret that decision
> 
> - JayT


Ya Jay, you're always wiser than your years. More stress and challenges, but no regrets either. Instead of punching a timeclock, I'm excited about the future.

-

Re: BanHammer- ya'll already know my stance on it. This site has little or no moderation compared to other sites I visit. Cricket says, "Don't like it, block 'em." Well, that only works if your the original poster. It doesn't prevent someone from sprinkling inflammatory crap on every other forum they know you visit. So, if someone is being nasty, I block 'em. For my own sanity, let alone everyone else's.

I guess you could say I adopted the Banhammer policy awhile back, and the forums I've started reflect that.

And that is THAT. You won't hear another word from me about it.

I'd give a group hug but it's awkward when Tony pokes me in the knee with something he has in his "pocket."


----------



## Mosquito

lol judging from the attempt at waterproofing from the inside, someone knew about it lol Funny thing, for Christmas my dad gave my wife and I a gift card for the amount of a wheel barrow and printed the invoice for one. Looks like we'll get to use it for a wheelbarrow and some dirt. Though I'm thinking more like this:


----------



## bandit571

Set up an air cylinder under that bed, and make it easy to dump a load rather than shovel it out.

two ways to do a garage foundation:

Dig a footer, pour the footer, add a few courses of block to get to "Top of Floor" and maybe a couple more.

Dig a trench around the perimeter to thicken the slab down to frost line. Add rebar/6ww mesh. Run a sheet of plastic out to beyond the footer area. Place concrete. Thickened part is also to support any block laid on it.

Option #1: Expansion foam around the inside, then place concrete slab…..no way to keep water from coming through the blocks and up through the gap between the block and the floor slab. Slabs will expand and shrink over time, opening a gap. Needs a perimeter drain on the outside to divert the water away.

Option #2: Plastic sheet keeps water from coming inside, as there is enough leftover to bring up out of the trench and parge onto any block walls. Plastic can go right up to the sill plate. backfill to cover.

Now, which foundation does that building have?


----------



## ToddJB

I think the only real option for you, Mos, is to move the shop into a bedroom.


----------



## Mosquito

it's in a kitchenette at the moment lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

More Uconn magic.

Might be the first time I've used a framing nailer on my bench. Widdle style.










Some soccer goal thingy's for a friend.


----------



## JayT

Tourney could be interesting, stef. Set up for a KU vs UConn matchup in the second round.


----------



## chrisstef

In reds backyard none the less. Ill be digging into the brackets once i get my little man asleep. He's been couch bound all day gettin his snuggle on. Really hoping for no more barf.


----------



## JayT

Good point. Hey, Red, can you score us tickets?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I got no connections….other than stubhub.

Stef- if it makes you feel any better, our youngest (5) is going through a phase where she sleep pees…..on her carpet in her room. I"m supposed to paint her room and I can't stand the smell. Might be putting in some solid floor on vacation.


----------



## widdle

Is Uconn in the tournament ? I hope they play Oregon …Quack..

As i have mentioned before ladies(Hi Pezy)...I spit em in..I don't need no gun fooo


----------



## widdle

I think i was like 25 here..had all my boys helping fun job..The finish work was awful…Sorry folks..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^The skin on my ginger back burns just lookin at that pic.

Vacation begins. Break out the Templeton.

Oh ya, got the taxes done too. Had no idea they could take your child tax credit if you make too much. I call bs
Anyone gonna splurge on some tools with their return?


----------



## Pezking7p

View on YouTube


----------



## Mosquito

what return? lol


----------



## Pezking7p

red, last year we bought our first big tv with the refund. This year….I dunno? I feel like I'm out of tools that I could actually use. Maybe I'll use the refund to build a bigger shop.

Speaking of tools. My dad is giving up his woodworking tools, which means I get another router and a sweet router lift, and another dw735 planer. So maybe I'll sell that and use the funds to buy a dust collector.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Mos, returns are reserved for those of us with K-I-D-S. lawlz. I wouldn't have one if they hadn't taxed my moving package like a bonus. Took half of it. I'm gonna tell Trump.

Dang Pez, good problem to have. The need/want balance for tools is something I've yet to master. Fridge feels me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool JMural!

Days of old Widdle. Cool.

I am using mine to go to Switzerland and Germany Red.

That Handsome Boy Modeling School is a smooth track. Thanks Pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

Well, I could go for an 8" jointer and a floor standing planer. And a sawstop. Maybe a nicer set of chisels. Larger hand saws. Some nicer measuring tools. So maybe I'm not all out of tools but I get by just fine I guess.

But I'd take a larger shop before any of that.

Speaking of which, $450 for a grizzly 8" jointer, the real basic one that retails for $800. I should really call and offer $400 but I'm just feeling too cramped at the moment.


----------



## terryR

congrats on the router lift, Pez!

I'm thinking it's time to add a router to my shop; maybe a lift?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

$400 for an 8" jointer is just good economics Pez. Get on it. Or, order you some RMSaws. That's $ well spent.

Atta boy T. I might have to wait for an empty nest to do that.

Terry, imo router tables are useless without a lift. There are plenty of good N. American options for router shizzle.


----------



## Tugboater78

> what return? lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Ditto, my sad federal return gets handed to state every year with more added out of my account, this year was 800 out of my pocket. Doesn't matter if I do quarterly or not..


----------



## Pezking7p

Haha, I went to check and text the guy and it sold today. Oh well. They pop up every now and then.

Freaking daylight savings. It's 10:00 and I'm not the least bit sleepy. Going to be a rough morning.

Tony, when are you going to Germany/Switzerland?


----------



## widdle

Tony, Will you be yodeling ..


----------



## Pezking7p

After we got married, we never changed our withholding to married, so we now get a massive refund. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## TheFridge

I am so ashamed of myself sometimes red… Until the tools start comin in 

The wife and I still claim single and none while married with 3 kids and get back 4-6 a year. We don't really notice the extra taken out during the year.

Hell I paid 700$ for a 5 year old jet 8" jointer. 400$ sounds awesome.


----------



## Pezking7p

If I started a woodworking business, a new jointer would be a tax write off. As would my shop space. Wifey makes a hell of a website. Hmmmmm….


----------



## shampeon

Just back from a snow weekend near Bear Valley. Got a good workout digging snow all weekend: forts, paths, a stuck snowmobile-twice-from the idiot teen girls next door, and finally the 2+ feet on top of and all around the car.


















The drive back this morning was nice. Lots of snow, then rain all the way back. But the hills are green, the blue and valley oaks are leafing out, the wildflowers in the foothills are in bloom, and the creeks were all swollen, with temporary waterfalls on the hills. Haven't had a nice wet early spring like this for over 5 years here in NorCal.


----------



## chrisstef

Another one for filing single, no dependents. Fat return. Stacked 2/3rds and bought a new couch.

That's old school wids. UConn made the dance after we mudstomped our way through the conference tourney. Finally playing the ball I expected them to play throughout the year. This Jalen Adams kid might be special. Comes from the same hometown in Mass. as Shabazz. Love me a new England point guard. Tough, nasty and talks trash. We need to watch out for our bigs getting into foul trouble though. That can easily derail us.

Id love an 8" jointer.

No heat at the office today. Sweet. A balmy 57 degrees inside. Squirt's still home with the sickness. Poor little guy hasn't eaten in a day and a half. Hoping he turns the corner so I don't have to stay home with him tomorrow. I shoulda told him the tourney don't start until Thursday, save the barf for then.

Cool weekend with the kids there Shamp. Ive tasted spring and I do not want any snow moving forward.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I always end up owing the government a little, not too much as I have no desire to pay any penalties. Getting a return might be desirable for some but the federal and state governments are at the very bottom of the list of organizations I'm ok with giving an interest free loan to. Before penalties grew quickly with the more you owed, I used to have to give the government alot when tax time rolled around as it gave my money more time to earn interest for me.


----------



## terryR

Sick kid sux, Stef. Hope he gets over it today!

Lovely snow, Shamp.

Pez, tax write off is the best way to buy tools! We let our small business liscense expire last year, but frequently I NEED to buy stuff at the end of the year to ensure a return.

Red, thanks for the enabling! I've never even used a router, but simply watching a buddy chnge bits under the table drives me wonkers. Is Rockler the place to shop? They have lots of options…

cleaned my little Grizz jointer yesterday. dust and rust gets outta control in my shop!

before:


----------



## Mosquito

Not sure what happened, but somehow the wife and I (filed jointly) owe about $1200 total, despite both claiming 0 exemptions… ouch. That's worse than last year when we had to pay tax on a "gift of grain" we got from my father in law (to help pay for wedding). For the record, a "gift of grain" is complicated lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

The documented transfer of money from one person to another is where the government likes to dip there hand in your pocket. I received similar "gifts" and it's far easier to let the person doing the gifting to just let you use their credit card or if the gift amount is precise, as is where it's to be spent, gift certificates/cards are a good option too. Basically instead of going from person to person to payee, you simply skip the middle person (you) and the person giving the gift pays the payee directly. This can help with inheritance as well if enough long term planning has been properly executed.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah… he did it for tax reasons on his end, but that meant we got hit with that tax responsibility… Still better than nothing


----------



## jmartel

Mos, if it makes you feel any better, we owed $5500 2 years ago, and about $2000 last year. The first one was because we forgot to change that I was no longer a dependent once I started working again after I found a job when we moved here. Second was because we didn't adjust quite enough. This year should only be a few hundred that we owe I hope.


----------



## smitdog

Mos - my experience, stay away from the Gorilla Cart! POS tips when loaded with the slightest grade and there ain't no stopping it when it decides to go. I've taken old school wheel barrows over all kinds of crazy terrain and as long as you don't overload it it's no problemo. But this cart thing is for the pits if you ask me. Plus I'm 6'3" and the handle is a fixed length so every time I try to pull a heavy-ish load it lifts the front wheels off the ground just adding to the tip risk.

What's up with you guys not claiming dependents?? Big Brother takes enough away from us already, no sense in giving them more! I take every deduction I can take. I earned that money by working hard and I'd rather use it to support my family and the charities I choose rather than letting the government piss it away on some worthless "program" they thought up.

Rants over, ha!


----------



## AnthonyReed

No yodeling, pursuit of art, design, architecture, and shenanigans for the most part Widdle.

That is awesome Ian! Great pictures, looks like the little guys had a blast too.

57° when you have to sit still at a desk it total bullsh!t Stef. Hope Nathan gets well soon.

I understand that philosophy Bigblock.

Looking forward to the after picture Terry.


----------



## smitdog

That hurts Jtax…

My family owns a small business and it's ridiculous how they sock it to the business owners. Once you figure taxes they take out and the number of hours my folks put in they are only making like $4-5 an hour after it's all said and done. So they have to work double instead of hiring someone just so they can make ends meet… not cool


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Tony, I failed to get an after photo. After adjusting both infeed and outfeed tables, I ran cherry across the blades, ripped, then re-sawed that into drawer front thickness. Focused on creating a decent roundover with block plane, beading plane, and beading tool on the drawer fronts. Failed at those. Decided to shop for router immediately! 

I have another one of these however…


----------



## jmartel

I need a jointer. No space for one, though.

Used the lathe for essentially the first time yesterday. My buddy that started a brewery in VA that I made tap handles for last year needs 8 more. Probably going to turn these ones. Also, within a year of being open, he's now going to be distributed in Busch Gardens and a few baseball stadiums, and is expanding his brewery to keep up with demand. Apparently they are doing quite well.

Also, check out the waves on the ferry to the San Juans yesterday. Usually they keep motorcycles on the front, but I'm sure they probably had them all at the back during that. Check out the car on the right move from getting hit by a wave.

http://www.king5.com/story/news/local/2016/03/14/waves-swamp-cars-san-juan-ferry/81751312/


----------



## terryR

oh ish. 
Are people sitting in those cars?
I saw the brake lights…


----------



## jmartel

Some people do. No idea why on that crossing, though. It's an hour, so most people go up to the upper deck and do puzzles or get food from the cafeteria. On a 20 min crossing I can see staying with the cars, but not for that long and in that weather.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos - my experience, stay away from the Gorilla Cart! POS tips when loaded with the slightest grade and there ain t no stopping it when it decides to go. I ve taken old school wheel barrows over all kinds of crazy terrain and as long as you don t overload it it s no problemo. But this cart thing is for the pits if you ask me. Plus I m 6 3" and the handle is a fixed length so every time I try to pull a heavy-ish load it lifts the front wheels off the ground just adding to the tip risk.
> 
> - smitdog


Good to know! I wasn't thinking that one specifically, probably a larger one, will have to see.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think I would get into some shenanigans in my car on a ferry.

Jmart, how do you get by without a jointer?

Terry, a router is a wonderful thing, but I think sometimes they are a lot more trouble than they are worth. They can be really scary, and they can burn and screw up a piece as quick as anything for seemingly no reason….massive tearout (at 23,000 RPM), misaligned table/fence/router insert will cause changes in molding dimension/shape, accidentally climb cut and throw a piece of wood across the shop at a hundred miles an hour while you're left with messy britches…I think I'm more scared of my router than any piece of equipment in my shop.

Still not done with my commission benches, but should be done tonight. Interesting process building for money instead of for myself. Going to ponder a little bit after finishing this up and compose my thoughts, including how much money I made.

Mondays. Who needs em?


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like a fun weekend, Ian.

We usually get big dollars back at tax time, and that's with the Mrs running her own business. We like it that way.

Conversation I just had.

Desk phone rings
Me: This is Todd…
Guy: Todd you say? 
Me: Yeah
Guy: Hey Todd, we see you ordered a free sample of (name of some drug I've never heard of or could pronounce let alone spell) I was just calling to see if we could also get you some samples of Viagra?
Me: Um, no. I didn't order any samples. I'm good. Thanks. And this is my company phone. Please take me off your list.
Guy: Wait wait wait. How old are you? 
Me: I'm good. Please just take me off your list. I'm hanging up now. 
Guy: Sure you are buddy… Good luck with your E.D.

Ha. Brash little fella.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stormy sea indeed JWave.


----------



## AnthonyReed

All pissy as you hang up on him… Hahaha!

That is a nice touch of randomness dealt out by the cosmos, you're living right.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, how do you get by without a jointer?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Get it flat enough that it doesn't rock with hand planes and send it through the planer taking light passes. Works well enough for now. Jointer would be better, obviously.


----------



## shampeon

I never use my jointer. I flatten a face, then use a square to joint the edge to 90 degrees.


----------



## jmartel

I was looking up vinyl to wrap my bike in yesterday. Found out that you can get fake wood grain vinyl. Yeah, I think I'm going to be wrapping my track plastics in fake wood old station wagon style this year. I ordered a sample of the "marine teak" along with some burnt orange/copper colors for the street stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry- I confess I don't use a router(table or not) a ton….but they sure are handy when you get comfortable with them. 
Rockler may be a good place to look around, but I have their lift, and I really think there are better ones for your buck out there. It's cheaper, because it's made in china, but it shows imo. Benchdog and Jessem are much better.

Funny stuff Todd. First day of Vac, I spent over an hour on the horn with Centurylink. All I wanted, was to cancel my internet and get a paper copy of my bill. Holy friggin cow, I talked to 6 different people over the course of an hour.

CL: can I get your acct #
Me: I don't know it, I have paperless billing and I've never gotten a statement since we moved. 
CL: Ohhhhh
Me: can you look it up by my name or address?
CL: No. I don't think we can do that….
Me: Can you at least stop the autopay
CL: not without your acct number
Me: laughing, will I just have to cancel my credit card?
Let me transfer you…

The 3rd person was able to look up my acct #.....by my address


----------



## summerfi

> No yodeling, pursuit of art, design, architecture, and shenanigans for the most part Widdle.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


What, yodeling isn't considered an art form any more?


----------



## chrisstef

Only if you're wearing Lederhosen can it be truly accepted as an art form. I got $5 to see Tony in Lederhosen. $10 if he goes commando.

Sounds like little buddy is on the mend. He's driving his mother insane so that's a good sign.

Started choppin tails in some cherry last night for the tv cabinet. Hoping to attack pins tonight. Then its on to face frame and cabinet doors. I'm going shaker style on cabinet doors and I'm thinking about using my 1/4" slot cutter for the panel dados. Anyone see any issue with that?


----------



## 7Footer

T - there was no real significance to Boog, just one night about a month ago we were playing CAH and my buddies Mom was there, super drunk on wine, and she started talking about Boog Powell… it was super funny, but one of those 'ya had to be there things' ..

Bill - show me a project and then I'll try your app.. ;-) hahaha! I see Tony tried it out, what'd you think? I'm not crazy about the Nike+ app.

Todd, dude I bet I hang up on 3-5 people a day, the relentless sales calls are out of control here. Haven't had anyone call trying to sling weenis pills though, yet….

That snow looks awesome Shamp, looks like some good family time, my seasonal affective disorder is in full affect, I can't fuggin take this rain anymore, the ground is so saturated I can't hardly walk in my yard without boots.

Holy crap, those waves on the ferry. Crazy. Hells yes on the wood wrap!

Terry, you're such a tease.

Stoked for the Madness of March! UConn got in but yeah tough matchup again Kan-saw if they win the opening round. Widz, I got a pretty decent pool going, $10 per bracket if you want to get in, if any of you guys want the link let me know.

I am scared to file my taxes, I'm waiting until the last minute this year, I never do that, always file by mid-feb… But even though my w4 was married but withholding at single rate, and my wife was at married 0, I guarantee we're going to have to pay probably 4-6k between fed and state, I can just tell, and we have no write offs other than student loan interest, in the past we've had education credits, tuition, etc… And our income more than doubled this year, and stupid ass 9% state income tax in Oregon is a joke, it's probably the only thing about Oregon that I really despise!

I feel ya on the water problems Mos, I had the same stupid grading thing going on, had a cement walkway sloping significantly towards the house, right where the path ends and meets the door, took me 4 years to stop all of the water coming in, luckily the basement was always been mostly unfinished.


----------



## Mosquito

Ouch 7. The way I look at it is that I'm glad it's just yard and not landscaped or patio or anything annoying to undo/redo.


----------



## jmartel

You at least don't have sales tax in Oregon, 7. We're the opposite here. 9.5% sales tax and no income tax.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very good point Bob. I stand corrected.


----------



## widdle

7 thanks for the offer…I just want the Ducks to match up with Uconn…Cuz we all know how that will end…quack…

Teryy. I have the jessem lift.I like it, well made. simple.Sometimes leaves the tables open , not have to put in dado blades..


----------



## chrisstef

Is that what sound a duck makes when you step on it? Oregon looks like a tough squad. I haven't seen em play but a #1 seed is a hell of a lot better than we've faired in a long time during the regular season.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The app info was sent from one of the guys I ran with 7'. I jacked up runkeeper right as we hit the foot of the trails coming off the beach and did not have accurate stats of the run so he sent me his. I have not found a running app I like yet. They're so much more tedious than hitting start/stop on a watch but the distance, elevation and not having to keep track the splits make them so appealing to me.


----------



## Pezking7p

7', you're seasonal affective disorder must be really bad if you're complaining about your income doubling 

I'll pay to see Tony in a dirndl.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If I am lucky I'll talk my way into one Pez.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There's an ornery part of me who desperately wants to test the lines of social acceptance. I could start by wearing black spandex pants everywhere. Would one of the half a dozen women I saw at the store (with black spandex) have the nerve to sneer at me? Would they tell me they don't want to see my old man butt? Oh how I wish they would, then I could tell them that I don't really want to see their butt either. I just want some bananas. Please put on some clothes.


----------



## chrisstef

I think you need to look at the good side of those pants Red. For every 5 lard butts in yoga pants youll find there's one fine specimen. I know youre a god fearing fella and one of those commandments says something about coveting your neighbor, but a fine booty is a fine booty and should be enjoyed by the masses. I think your mistake was going to the grocery store at 1:00 on a Monday. Not exactly prime time for booty watchin. I say wear your yoga pants and maybe one of those large bootied women is also looking for some bananas. Or plantains.

Or stop doing your grocery shopping at Walmart. Try whole foods.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! @ Red telling them to put that ish away. I like and support your experimentation BRK.

I'm a fan of seeing yoga pants, we have a better ratio than 5:1 in this neck of the woods. And summer is coming: Summer Dresses. MMMMM, summer how I LOVE thee!!

HA! @ Walmart shopping being the problem.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. I thought my post was slightly funny, but Stef always outdoes me.

Wasn't at wal-mart. HyVee is as nice as it gets around here. But ya, we have a lot of corn fed mules around here…..in yoga pants.


----------



## ShaneA

I also vote in favor of yoga pants (on women). Speaking ill of them seems wrong to me, sometimes you just have to wade through the pretenders to find the contenders.


----------



## ShaneA

Double post.


----------



## bandit571

Look for the ones that have that T-Shirt on…...ad for "Camel Towing Services"

Fed and state taxes are done, awaiting to get two checks. Boss has decreed she wants a new couch, and a new mattress. Won't be much left after that.

Tornado hit to the SW of here today…Phillipsburg/Greeneville area. Storm heading to the NE. Just another lousy weather day in Ohio…...


----------



## chrisstef

I'm not here to out-do, only to comment on things in the strange light in which I see them. Its an affliction. Your post was wonderful and id encourage you to wear stretch pants, leggings or spandex along with one of Dawson's tee shirts. A lil bare midriff would set it off wonderfully. If you mix in a pair of crocs or teva's I may anoint you with a crown for the wonderful work you have contributed to our society.

So, ill ask the question. These big booty gals in yoga's …. are they attempting a cover up of the rumpus maximus or just straight flaunting it with obvious granny panty lines showing? I do believe fully in underwear etiquette.

Funny story. I was doin some laundry this weekend and I was folding up N's sheet that he uses for his cot at daycare and my wife implored me to check inside the corners to make sure none of her unides were stuck in there. She said it would be so embarrassing. I said, no, it would be embarrassing if they mistook your undies for the sheet after they put them on the cot. I caught a left cross.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, " would be embarrassing if they mistook your undies for the sheet after they put them on the cot." Death wish.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"…Your post was wonderful and id encourage you to wear stretch pants, leggings or spandex along with one of Dawson's tee shirts. A lil bare midriff would set it off wonderfully. If you mix in a pair of crocs or teva's I may anoint you with a crown for the wonderful work you have contributed to our society." - I seriously heart you Stef. I just guffawed at my pc.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I'm kind of a bad human oldfart. Just trying to step the game up a little ya know.

I'm pleased that I could elicit such a response Tony. Sometimes, when I let my mind talk, it goes wrong. I'm never really sure if I should just let it flow or stop it abruptly. There's a fine line in there that I tend to cross on occasion.


----------



## ToddJB

Don't want to stop the world, Red. Let'em rock it

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Pezking7p

> Lol. I thought my post was slightly funny, but Stef always outdoes me.
> 
> Wasn t at wal-mart. HyVee is as nice as it gets around here. But ya, we have a lot of corn fed mules around here…..in yoga pants.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Try the co-op in Ames. Should find some yoga hippie types in there.

I'll take the good with the bad. Without the dark, how would we ever recognize the light?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am unaware of any line.


----------



## chrisstef

reviving tony's post


----------



## AnthonyReed

Precisely Pez.

Processing fluency and aesthetic pleasure: is beauty in the perceiver's processing experience?

Reber R1, Schwarz N, Winkielman P.
1Department of Psychosocial Science, University of Bergen, Norway. [email protected]

Abstract

We propose that aesthetic pleasure is a function of the perceiver's processing dynamics: The more fluently perceivers can process an object, the more positive their aesthetic response. We review variables known to influence aesthetic judgments, such as figural goodness, figure-ground contrast, stimulus repetition, symmetry, and prototypicality, and* trace their effects to changes in processing fluency. Other variables that influence processing fluency, like visual or semantic priming, similarly increase judgments of aesthetic pleasure.* Our proposal provides an integrative framework for the study of aesthetic pleasure and sheds light on the interplay between early preferences versus cultural influences on taste, preferences for both prototypical and abstracted forms, and the relation between beauty and truth. In contrast to theories that trace aesthetic pleasure to objective stimulus features per se, we propose that beauty is grounded in the processing experiences of the perceiver, which are in part a function of stimulus properties.

**Semantic priming* refers to the observation that a response to a target (e.g., dog) is faster when it is preceded by a semantically related prime (e.g., cat) compared to an unrelated prime (e.g., car).


----------



## Mosquito

as my dad once said his father said "It doesn't matter where you get your appetite, as long as you come home for dinner".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Well put Mos. Only advice my idiot stepdad gave me on women was, "Hey chit for brains, did you find you a piece of arse yet?"



> "…Your post was wonderful and id encourage you to wear stretch pants, leggings or spandex along with one of Dawson's tee shirts. A lil bare midriff would set it off wonderfully. If you mix in a pair of crocs or teva's I may anoint you with a crown for the wonderful work you have contributed to our society." - I seriously heart you Stef. I just guffawed at my pc.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Stef just knows I'm not one to back down from a challenge. But….I'm not sure I want that floating around the interwebz.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah no doubt Mos. Seems like it should be pretty straight forward.

I'd take 9.5% sales tax any day over income tax. I don't spend 9% of my income on taxable stuff (well maybe beer) each month!

Stef, lawl!

Also in favor of yoga pants, one of gods great creations, +1 the good ones make up for the bad ones, cuz once ya see the bad one you just look away, and the extra time you spend looking at the good ones is good for the heart. Hahahahah @ Corn Fed Iowan Mules! Red you'd probably be surprised at how accepting people would be, at least if you dressed like that back here, idk about Iowa though!

It's getting bad Pez, I will say that last summer when we had a super warm, super dry summer, I didn't complain about it once, and almost every person I know other than my wife was complaining about 'it's tooo hot' wah wah wah…. fugg that, this sh!t ass non stop rain makes me want to throat punch someone. This has to be the largest amount of rainfall we've had since november on record, or at least it's gotta be close. It's weird too, usually the rain doesn't get to me but this year it is! But yeah we not only doubled our income, but also doubled our bills, getting it paid down though, another few months and we'll be able to bank a bit of it.


----------



## jmartel

> non stop rain makes me want to throat punch someone. This has to be the largest amount of rainfall we ve had since november on record, or at least it s gotta be close. It s weird too, usually the rain doesn t get to me but this year it is!
> 
> - 7Footer


After how dry it was last year with all of the wildfires, bring on the floods. That sucked last year. Couldn't see much for like 2 months because of all the haze.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your stepdad was a d!ck.

Hope it eases up for you 7.


----------



## widdle

yoga pants are weak,total false advertising.
every chick on the west side of LA is apparently going or coming from working out…With brand new neon shoes…goofy..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah…. your concern is that they are posers. hahah!


----------



## widdle

No, it's just sorta boring….But i do have this Argentina neighbor that is as hot as it gets, She walks her dog(sparky) by three times a day in different work out outfits…Smokin…


----------



## widdle

soo the walnut in this pic has a coat of danish oil (which is dry) on the left side mainly the grain tightens up , and makes look like the finish is bad…Any thoughts on a fix. fyi sanding back won't help because the inside of that board is the same…


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe some more oil or a darker oil on a q-tip widds? Just a spot soak. Is it getting a top coat?


----------



## widdle

Doesn't that v shaped strip look darker and shinier now ? not sure what i would be q tipping


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Must be missin sumpin Wids, cause I think it looks good as is.

Oh man, tears in my eyes. Lady nails it…




View on YouTube


----------



## Pezking7p

View on YouTube


----------



## chrisstef

It does look shinier wids. My thought was that a lil bit if darker oil on just that v might blend it in a lil.


----------



## 7Footer

I think it's just a V shadow from all the hot yoga pants girls cruising around your hood Widz. You're in the fugging mecca of hot yoga pants chicks!

Thanks Tony, I know you'll always sympathize when it comes to weather!

Thats such a classic track Pez…. Good stuff.


----------



## Pezking7p

I was singing it to my cats and making up lyrics about them, haha.

Wids that box is sweet. I say finish it and call it a freaking day. Wood is an imperfect material and we should make every effort to celebrate its apparent flaws.

Do any of you guys do any stock market stuff? I'm trying to get going and looking for some good reads and or podcasts for the commute.


----------



## chrisstef

Doh. Widded.

That fire there pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

Commission boxes. Painting a stencil is really hard. Had to paint over two attempts lol. Other than the red 'B' on each box they are done. Like everything in life, I could do this thing in about half the time if I did it again.

I wonder if you do this for a living if eventually you do most things right the first time.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I like me some yoga pants/leggings/whatever, but the waggle of sun dresses? Oh, that's the best.

Edit: 7- lol. Ahole. I'm getting there.


----------



## TheFridge

Every April the wife and I do an ovarian cancer walk and all the women wear yoga pants. Walking for a good cause… Or 2


----------



## jmartel

Stopped into Crate and Barrel tonight before class. Holy hell the more I do woodworking the more I realize how crappy their furniture is. Especially for how much they charge.


----------



## TheFridge

Because it looks like crap made from crates and barrels?


----------



## terryR

Just opened a can of chicken stew cat food, has carrots in it!
Thinking of you, Stef…


----------



## Pezking7p

> Stopped into Crate and Barrel tonight before class. Holy hell the more I do woodworking the more I realize how crappy their furniture is. Especially for how much they charge.
> 
> - jmartel


Makes it kind of hard to shop for furniture. Even at most of the amish places I'm going "you couldn't have taken 5 more minutes and matched the grain better than THIS?" Honestly, even walking through thos. moser there is some poor grain selection and some fit issues that wouldn't fly in my shop. Kinda funny.

Have this to deal with today. Cute.


----------



## chrisstef

I appreciate the thought Terry. Yack.

Ohhh that looks like a Monday Pez. I'm assuming that's fire? Cant be good.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm guessing by the number of fire extinguishers that appear to be installed in and around that area, it isn't the first time that's happened. At work a while ago there was a contracting group and they were stick welding above the chiller for a ~200hp VFD and torched it. That was fun to deal with.


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah, fire. To the left of the picture frame is a room with hundreds of pounds of solvents being applied to the paper….we try to keep the fire from getting to that room


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Stopped into Crate and Barrel tonight before class. Holy hell the more I do woodworking the more I realize how crappy their furniture is. Especially for how much they charge.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Makes it kind of hard to shop for furniture. Even at most of the amish places I m going "you couldn t have taken 5 more minutes and matched the grain better than THIS?" Honestly, even walking through thos. moser there is some poor grain selection and some fit issues that wouldn t fly in my shop. Kinda funny.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Welcome to the furniture snob club. I'm pretty bad about it too. I had the money and really wanted to buy a bookshelf at the local Amish. I found one on the floor where I could tolerate the grain selection….but they refused to sell one off the floor. So, I'll just make one. I've got all kinds of stuff I need to make for our new house.

It's interesting though, I'm still graceful with other woodworkers work. They have to start somewhere, and there are pieces in my house that are very amateurish. However, the places that claim to be selling heirloom quality stuff…..I'm hard on 'em.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play Pez. Boxes look good. Sorry for the fire troubles.


----------



## jmartel

I've freely admitted that I've become a furniture snob. I don't see a problem with that. I do my best to not judge home built stuff.

This was the cabinet that made me twitch:

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/victuals-walnut-bar-cabinet/s449406

Except they had one door with vertical grain ply, and one door with cathedral pattern. Except the cathedral pattern alternated direction. so it basically went ^v^v^. Looked horrible. For $2500, you'd think you would get a bit better attempt.

These tables were at least an attempt at making something nice, though they failed miserably.

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/furniture/dining-tables/monarch-dining-tables/f52251

Looks like 2 slabs, right? No, just a glue up of smaller boards with a saw kerf cut in the middle. Saw kerf doesn't even go all the way through, so you just end up with a ton of dust and lint and stuff shoved in there.

Same with this one. 
http://www.crateandbarrel.com/dakota-dining-tables/f37418

Solid slab? No. Glue up. Live edge? Nope. Fake live edge that's only about 2-3" wide.

Unfortunately, the wife is basically obsessed with an upholstered chair they have there and won't take no for an answer.


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah I would never judge someone doing this as a hobby. No idea where they are skill wise, or if it's even important to them that the grain matches or whatever. They are doing it for themselves.

I don't know why I bothered with all that math in college. Everyone assumes I make it up. It's like they want me to to prove my mathematics through empirical evidence rather than just showing them the math.

Lol jmart. At least it's solid wood. They don't look horrible in the photos.


----------



## jmartel

That's the thing though. It's not all solid wood. It's solid wood and veneered MDF panels. I don't understand why they say solid wood on the cabinet. And the photos look way better than they do in person.


----------



## terryR

How appropriate…we are shopping for our first piece of real furniture. Sick of living on crap. Although, a couch may be our priority over storage.

Those above don't suck, but certainly not my taste. And for $2500? Seriously? I suppose it looks different to us since we already have table saws, etc. Average folks don't.

If this is what 1/2 heirloom quality furniture costs, I may be able to justify a slightly larger shop! Just been making trinkets so far…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Because math is so arbitrary….


----------



## terryR

Holy crap, easy way to justify benchtop mortiser, here! $700!


----------



## 489tad

Fella's, never before have I had to stand in a line out the door to vote! Remember, vote and vote often. 
I'll have to wait till work to catch up on the page I missed here.


----------



## ToddJB

I've already voted 6 times today!


----------



## duckmilk

> Yah I would never judge someone doing this as a hobby. No idea where they are skill wise, or if it s even important to them that the grain matches or whatever. They are doing it for themselves
> 
> - Pezking7p


Glad to hear that Pez, now I won't be ashamed to show you my stuff.
Computer died Saturday, learning how to follow you guys with my phone. It's currently in the ER at Best Buy, hope they finish it soon cuz reading on this tiny screen is making me blind


----------



## Mosquito

Everyone says you should "backup your computer often". I just "often make backup computers" personally 

Snippet of a real conversation between my wife and I last night…

Her: "I'm done crocheting my hat, but don't know what to make next. I like making blankets, but we already have enough"

Me: "That reasoning has never stopped me from building another computer…"


----------



## Tim457

Tell her to start making and stocking up on baby blankets Mos. When your friends are all having kids you can never have enough presents ready to go.


----------



## ToddJB

She can start knitting you shop rags.


----------



## Mosquito

baby blankets for friends who aren't even pregnant yet was one of her ideas lol


----------



## WillliamMSP

Jayne hats - make some Jayne hats.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Have her knit tablesaw covers, you can always use a good tablesaw cover.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I'd have to get a table saw for that


----------



## ToddJB

Please tell me that is a firefly reference


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jsnob- it is intriguing that they are going to all the trouble to make things "looK" like a real slab table. I'd be interested in the joinery.

REAL vacation doesn't start for a couple more days…..









Married men have basically surrendered their authority in paint colors. Looks better than the urine yellow it used to be.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're almost done Red.

It is Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

> Married men have basically surrendered their authority in paint colors.
> - BigRedKnothead


Not this guy. My wife's color palette is Khaki and light brown. I pick the colors. Or at least I pick a handful of colors and she can pick from there.


----------



## Mosquito

My wife is partially color blind, so it's more fun to let her pick the color and then try to convince her that it's not actually the color she thinks it is…


----------



## terryR

^LOL.


----------



## theoldfart

Another vote for Jayne hats or maybe plane socks!


----------



## chrisstef

beer koozies.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I vote for pants.


----------



## Mosquito

I suggested shirts and pants, but the response was "but there'd be too many holes in them". I failed to see the problem, but oh well


----------



## AnthonyReed

I would rock the hell out of some crochet pants. I'd buy Birkenstocks for the occasion.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A knitted skirt would be perfect to cover her butt….if'n she wants to wear some leggin's.

Ps. I HATE health ins companies. Almost as much as politicians.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef, reveal that bracket…second round. You got your Huskies movin' on past KU should they both make it that far?


----------



## duckmilk

Luckily I got everything backed up but something wierd was going on and it didn't want to start up all the time.

I'm with Stef, beer koozies


----------



## chrisstef

Which bracket you want Shane? My UConn homer bracket or my real bracket lol? Ive got KU beating us in the 2nd round. In all honesty we could easily bow out in the first. We've only played 3 consistent games all year and they happen to be the last 3 games.

My final four is: Maryland, Oregon, UNC (cheatin bastahds), and Virginia. Virginia and Oregon in the final. Ducks hoisting the trophy.

Iona as my sleeper team. Lots of chalk aside from that.


----------



## widdle

I was planning on talkin stink for the next couple weeks…You can't pick Oregon..what the f'ckn fuk…That's jinxish…Banhammer..


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Quack.

If that's the case, then ill see you and your lousy ducks in the final four homey.

If we can get out of the first round with a solid win then theres a chance we've got the juice to make a run. Honestly I'm more worried about beating Colorado than facing Kansas. When we come out tentative and slow we get way behind early and that'll spell trouble in the tourney.


----------



## widdle

uconn had no prayer a week ago , Now they got momentum on there side big time…Wouldn't OREGON and uconn play earlier than the final four if didn't get knocked out..?


----------



## chrisstef

I agree but momentum doesn't always trump team work. Don't get me wrong, we hit our stride last week but that's the first time in almost 30 games we've done that. I expected this team to look like that mid-season. Its never too late but we can easily revert to earlier season form.

Looking at the brackets it would be the final four with UConn coming out of the south and Oregon coming out of the west.


----------



## ShaneA

I love it, gotta have a homer bracket. You could lose your UConn fan card without that. I wish I had a team in the fight. It pained me to pick KU, not only in the 2nd rd, but to win it all. The shame I put myself through in gambling…


----------



## 489tad

A UConn beer koozie/ fanny pack?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crochet fanny pack?!!!!???

Yes this. Many of this.


----------



## bandit571

Crochet halter top?


----------



## WillliamMSP

So, the Unplugged Workshop is now offering "pre-dimensioned wood" saw bench kits… that strikes me as odd.


----------



## TheFridge

And don't get me started on duke..

Or Roy hibbert for that matter…

Or Alfonso Ribeiro


----------



## chrisstef

You do Shane. Its uconn by proxy. Ill school ya on the lineup and how to root for the team if youd like.

Your first lesson would be to b!tch and moan that we suck, ollie needs to be fired and the programs goin down in flames.


----------



## chrisstef

Duke i get, but hibbert? He was a georgetown kid. No love for the pacers fridgey?

Ill send you the book my old man got me. "Duke Sucks".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya? You want a Winnie the Pooh room? Gotta work for it sister.


----------



## chrisstef

> Crochet halter top?
> 
> - bandit571


What size are ya? Ill buy materials.


----------



## TheFridge

I just wanted to act like I knew something about basketball for a split second

Alphonso Ribeiro is Carlton on the fresh prince


----------



## widdle

Just read an article that said uconn spent the entire practice shooting from half court in order to get ready for the tournament..Quack…


----------



## jmartel

Well, looks like I'll have a bunch of ebony scraps headed my way. Should be perfect for inlays and small box pulls.


----------



## ToddJB

EBay?


----------



## TheFridge

So you're the sniping bastard J…


----------



## jmartel

Not ebay. Woodbarter forum. Essentially a medium flat rate box stuffed full for $65. That would be like 300 at the local lumber dealer.


----------



## jmartel

Holy hell this movie looks hilarious. Don't watch at work if your employer doesn't like cussing.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol widdle. Fugger.

Nice ebony haul jmart.

I think ive decided on spalted maple panels for the tv cab.

One slightly loose one but my first set that fit right off the saw:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Nice Stef. I like to keep the cutoffs making the board to length (if there is one). That way I've got the perfect match if I need a shim. Not that I'm implying you need a shim. Depends if your anal (wids).

Jmart, I bought a box like that last year, prolly from the same guy. I had to stop looking at woodbarter. It was hard on the money. So hard on it honey. I already have a big drawer full of stuff for inlays and such.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid tip on keeping the cutoffs. Ill keep that in mind for the future. Considering its shop furniture I'm not sweating that lil gap. This way it'll match the gappiness of my saw till. And widdle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Stef.

I sang "she works hard for the Winnie" in my head when I read the email notification of your post Red. Now I am a little worried.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How do I change the email address affiliated with my LJ account? I am not seeing an account management link/page.


----------



## Mosquito

My Home: 









Edit settings:


----------



## johnstoneb

Tony
Go to your home page under your avatar on the left is a link edit account settings.


----------



## terryR

How can I get Mos' avatar for myself?
Cool lookin' dood!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow, I am blind.

Thank you guys!


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not tellin'


----------



## terryR

+1 to saving DT's cutoff's for shims. Saw that on youTube…never had to actually use shims!!! yeah, right…

WoodBarter was bad to me after two purchases. I bought some expensive wet wood and watched it crack. Back to eBay!

Looking into a post frame shop; anyone know pros or cons about the building type? Builder is offering 2" vinyl backed insulation…sounds wimpy for the AL sun?


----------



## AnthonyReed

What do you mean Terry?


----------



## JayT

Dang it, Tony. Now you are going to have us all confused. Lawl!

AL sun? I thought you were moving to Colorado soon.


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to build a small pencil box….









And trying to figure out a bottom and a lid…









Maybe someday, I might learn to make dovetailed joints…


----------



## bandit571

I actually got this old saw sharpened back up yesterday…









Board sticking up is for a test cut..









Nice and straight. Disston & Sons No.7 7ppi Should do for now.


----------



## terryR

Jay, not moving.

Post frame…


----------



## JayT

OK, must have missed that somewhere along the line.

Pole barns are relatively inexpensive and fast to erect, but can be challenging to modify compared to a traditional stick built structure. For instance, the insulation. Adding more is difficult because of the lack of structural members to attach to. If you do a post frame building, you may need to build a shop within a shop, ala duckmilk, to really get what you need for a workspace.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Jay! I've read a little, and the insulation problems are always mentioned. Not good.


----------



## ToddJB

Is that really that much cheaper than stick built?


----------



## chrisstef

Unless ya spray foam it ^


----------



## JayT

> Is that really that much cheaper than stick built?
> 
> - ToddJB


I don't know exact percentages any more, but it's a pretty significant savings for a large, open structure. On something the size of a garage, it might not be worth it, but the larger you go, the bigger the savings. Some is that there is less material and more is the labor savings because of how quick they are to erect. You also don't have to do a traditional foundation and footers because of the poles. You can still do a slab inside the pole barn if you want, but don't have to dig down, form and pour the footers to support the walls.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah, labor - that makes sense. Looking at the materials it looked like a trade off in cost of 2x for 4x.


----------



## chrisstef

So I went to the wood shack to get me some spalted maple for the tv cabinet door panels today. I was pretty unimpressed with what they had for the price so I wandered back over to a pile of curly birch they just brought in a few months ago and found this bad mama jamma .....










Curly and quilted. Tasty cakes!


----------



## DanKrager

Just for your consideration, Terry. My pole shed shop was built in 1982 or so, and I'm getting concerned about the longevity of the poles. Some are showing significant deterioration and the lower board used to form the concrete floor is almost completely gone, leaving a gap that allows all sorts of vermin free entrance. It's also difficult to replace. I may be forced to jack up the building and put a concrete wall and footing under the poles. The alternative is to remove the building and start over.

So, I'm saying that if you need the building to last as long as possible, you can add a great deal of life by putting it on a wall footing that tops out at 24" off the ground. I won't recommend concrete block, either. May add a couple thousand or so, but look at the expense I'm facing now.

Oh, and put the tubing in the floor for heat NOW, DAMHICHT! Even if you don't hook a furnace to it. You will never regret it.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Nice, Stef!

Builder says 6 days on site. R-10 insulation in ceiling and walls just won't cut it for me! The wide open floor plan is the main benefit.


----------



## summerfi

I would never build a building with poles stuck in the ground. They're going to rot sooner or later. I've built a couple of pole buildings and put the poles on top of concrete piers, attached by metal brackets.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, DanK!
Our current barn has the same problem that you mention; huge legs, but rotting at the base;especially where they poured concrete later.

I'm 50, so if it stands 20 years, I should be too old to care! LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's sexy Stef.


----------



## summerfi

Geez Terry, at age 70 you should have another 30 good years left. ;-)


----------



## JayT

Sweet piece of birch, stef. How are you going to handle that for the doors? It would look awesome as a bookmatched panel if you can resaw it.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm not sure what I'm going to use for the panels JayT. Its either going to be some walnut ive got on hand with sapwood in it or some of this curly birch (ive got a piece at home and theres another piece under that quilty one).

I don't have enough of the quilted stuff to cover all the panels but ive got enough of the normal curly birch. I need almost 10' of stock. In either case it will definitely be resawn and bookmatched. My BS only has 6" of rise on it so I'm a a bit limited in what I can actually do, so ill probably cut down the curly into 3.5" wide pieces, resaw and glue them as panels. They will need to be 7" x 28" and minimum of 1/4" thick so I don't have a ton of thickness to play with either (lol my wife says the same thing).

I'm gonna stash that quilted for something awesome. Maybe a grain wrapped box or something.


----------



## widdle

Im soo glad to hear that stef agrees to take 5 f'n minutes and glue in a little rip to hide that gap…We appreciate it …


----------



## chrisstef

Nope, wont do it, but I will name it after you. It'll be my own little shop widdle. Or maybe ill name it Oregon. It was soo close.


----------



## jmartel

That kinda looks like curly cherry, stef. At least like the stuff I have. Maybe it's not pink enough for cherry, but it's close.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! @ 5 f'n minutes. Wids!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, its got some funky color to it, I agree jmart. I had a hunch it might actually be maple that got mixed in but I'm not sure. Ill have to take a peek at end grain tonight. You can see the color change in the top right of the pic from the reddish back to a more yellow tone. There's actually a spot of bark just out of the pic. Maybe it was a cherry and birch that grafted together? This is the best pic I got of the whole board.


----------



## jmartel

Either way, it's cool looking.


----------



## terryR

Bob, I'll be lucky to see 70! 

Stef, that's a keeper piece. I've got some cherry close to that color. Kinda pale reddish. Those knots are gonna be beautiful after a sharp plane shaves 'em smoooooth.


----------



## widdle

What's the thinning for the zinser amber shellac? 3 to 1 ?


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds about right widds. You brushing or wiping on?


----------



## widdle

Ive done it before but don't remember what i did.I'm gonna spray it cuz i got a few weird things with stacked little parts..I think i went 1 to 1…Would like to spray the amber for color , sand back the gloss and than spray lacquer..im already 0 for two…


----------



## shampeon

widdle: For the Zinnser non Seal Coat shellac cans, I think I reduce 4-1, then adjust the gun to flow evenly. Scrap or cardboard for test purposes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang Stef. I lust for quilted cherry for some upcoming projects. On the hunt.

- Bathroom and daughters room painted, check
- new internet installed, check
- new shed stocked with crap from basement, check
- soccer goals (more like targets) delivered, check










I guess they paint a target or something on them. My buddys wife is a freak athlete and paid me to make them. When I delivered, she answer the door….in black spandex.

Time for corned beef. Tomorrow…vacation really starts.


----------



## chrisstef

Gettin er done rojo. See. Yogas.

I think youre right on the cherry too jmart (and red). Must have been stacked wrong or i pulled from the wrong rack. Im gonna coat it, and myself, with oil later.


----------



## ToddJB

> When I delivered, she answer the door….in black spandex.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Thank Heavens they weren't yoga pants


----------



## widdle

Skateboard ramp for my neighbor…

- BigRedKnothead
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheFridge

You got wood stef

Edit: thank god for yoga pants


----------



## putty

Fridge, Per Stef only 20% of yoga pants wearers should be wearing them!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Front and right is a homemade chocolate Guiness cake with cream cheese frosting.










I married well.


----------



## bandit571

Out with the old…









And, in with some new treated lumber









Re-used the hardware. A bit lighter weight gate, too. Other one was a bit too heavy.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid swap out bandit. Upgrade for sure.

Congrats on marrying up red. Tasty cake.

And please somebody fuggin hold me:










Q


----------



## jmartel

Definitely calling it cherry.


----------



## chrisstef

Good eye jmart. Cherry without a doubt.


----------



## Pezking7p

Your board has gone yumpy. Need to plane all the lumps off of it.


----------



## ToddJB

Goodness


----------



## WillliamMSP

That ish looks like a topographical map. Nice.


----------



## TheFridge

Only if I can hold the board first.


----------



## john2005

I think that may have some sort of disease or something.


----------



## shampeon

Sharpen early, sharpen often, Stef. That's lovely.


----------



## ToddJB

DOUCHE!


----------



## widdle

Nice cherry birch ,Is that 6" or 8" ? 
thanks for the feedback earlier there shamp…I think the can i was using is a couple years old…May have gone bad., wasn't drying the fresh can went down better…


----------



## widdle

Is that 4 tqblesaws i'm looking at ?


----------



## ToddJB

You're looking at a functional table saw and shaper, and two parts table saws that will one day combine to create a fully restored table saw.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for liking my wood fellas.

Shop's lookin killer Todd!

Its 7" x 8' widdsy.

Game day baby. Schedule cleared for 1:30. Lets go dogs!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good feed Red.

Beauty Stef.

Such a cool shop Todd. Looks great.


----------



## terryR

Shop looks tits, Todd. More info on yer shaper, please…

Holy cherry, that's sick, Stef.

Skateboard ramps looks solid, Red!


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Todd. Jealous of the tools.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes.

Terry, it's a mid70s delta shaper - that apparently this is the best picture I have of it.










I've got a goal (that is kinda douchie) of having all my stationary machines in the shop be 1959 or older. So this is the model of shaper I wanted, but the age is a couple decades too new. I've had a few leads on permanent shop status versions, but none of those have panned out yet.

Actually the functioning Unisaw that I use now is a 1970 - so it will go as well, once I restore the other one.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> I ve got a goal (that is kinda douchie) of having all my stationary machines in the shop be 1959 or older.
> 
> - ToddJB


Hipster shop! It is so obscure you probably haven't heard of it.


----------



## CB_Cohick

But seriously, Todd, that is an awesome shop. I'm jelly.


----------



## ToddJB

Hahaha. If you saw the group of guys that are into these old woodworking machines "Hipster" would be the last word that would come to mind. But admittedly, if there is a hipster among them - it would by default be me.


----------



## chrisstef

Via evidence of a man bun. ^


----------



## ToddJB

I exchanged the man bun in last year for some snap buttons and a new radicals hat


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, Fridge…. What's your beef with Carlton?

The hipster shop, lol!! Shop is looking great though mr. Hipster.

Oh my god that is some 100% chub worthy wood Stef. It looks 3D! Totes gorge.

Cue the two most worthless work days of the year for this guy. Today until sunday = best 4 days of sportball the entire year.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuxer.

Edit: ^not you, ^^him.


----------



## JayT

> Today until sunday = best 4 days of sportball the entire year.
> 
> - 7Footer


Amen, preach it Brother 7.


----------



## terryR

Todd, you're a true tool snob. How much HP on your shaper? Do you use it much? seems better long-term than a router table!

First day of grass mowing here. locals made me drive 40 minutes one way just to purchase gasoline. wtf!

Got a good estimate for an insulated concrete foundation shop…R-50 insulation in the walls! Probably 4 month wait…


----------



## widdle

Uconn's going down …Go Buffs…


----------



## AnthonyReed

How/why did they make you drive that far for fuel?


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, it's true. Though the only LN that's in my shop are some card scrapers

The shaper is 1.5 HP, but old HP. They don't make horses like they use to.

I do use it quite a bit. I got a router adapter for it, so not only can you use shaper cutters, but you can use router bits too. Some people say using router bits in a shaper is a bad idea because the bits are designed to turn at a much faster rate than the shaper pushes them, but I have found zero issue with this. But know that is common argument against using a shaper as a replacement for a router in a table. I'm pretty sure DanK uses his shaper with router bits too. And if Dan does it, well, you know, it must be the right way to do it.


----------



## chrisstef

Eat it widdle


----------



## ToddJB

jammies


----------



## theoldfart

Same here Terry, what's with the thing about gas? Your money no good around town? Maybe somedodies husband has a grudge? ;-)


----------



## JayT

Doesn't matter, widdle. CU and UC are just playing for the right to lose to KU on Saturday.

Rock Chalk, Jayhawk!


----------



## widdle

> Eat it widdle
> 
> - chrisstef


tournament rules require the calling of "bank" if shooting from beyond half court…
This is a good game…

what does rock chalk have to do with jayhawk ?.I don't get it…


----------



## JayT

> what does rock chalk have to do with jayhawk ?.I don t get it…
> 
> - widdle


I'd explain, but it would just be a waste of time. Buff fans just wouldn't be able to comprehend.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Todd.

Guys, the nearest gas station is 10 miles away; they were completely out. Next nearest is 33 miles away. About 40 minute drive. Sux. never happened before in ten years. Finished mowing…smells awesome! LOL!


----------



## JayT

OK, stef, you can breathe now.


----------



## chrisstef

> OK, stef, you can breathe now.
> 
> - JayT


And change my tshirt. Sweatin that one out. Whew.


----------



## terryR

Oh…never realized shapers spin more slowly than router. lots to learn!

this is the shaper I've been eyeing…










edit…damn it photobucket, that's not my image!


----------



## theoldfart

^ yea, right ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, yeah, shaper cutters usually have a much larger diameter, so the surface speed would be crazy if you were to push them at a routers RPM. So the inverse is true. Putting router bits in a shaper slows the surface speed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry you ol perv lol. No scenery like that here.









Cyclone s are going deep.


----------



## JayT

All right, stef, I sweated out the KU win. Wanna bet on Saturday's game?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea im down for a gentlemanly wager. Straight up or am i gettin points lol?


----------



## widdle

whoever loses should send the winner a Ducks hat…


----------



## DanKrager

Todd's right on about the shaper and my opinion of it. Again, zero issues with router bits at the "slower" speed of the shaper. Mine are about 1/3 the router RPM, but they don't burn as soon as you touch the wood. It scares the bejeebers out of me to run anything bigger than 1" dia bit in the router. Their bearings are just not big enough to handle that stress very long. Never had issues, but don't want to.

DanK


----------



## Hammerthumb

Give him 8 JayT. You'll still win.


----------



## JayT

> Yea im down for a gentlemanly wager. Straight up or am i gettin points lol?
> 
> - chrisstef


Depends on how cocky you are. 

I was figuring straight up. It't the tourney, man. There's no style points, just win and move on. What's fair stakes?


----------



## 7Footer

That UConn game turned out be a nail biter… Fuggin Little Rock making purdue sweat right now!

JayT - the bracket that i have KU cutting down the nets, the name is "Rock Chalk DoucheHawk" ;-)

Weirdest/coolest thing ever happened at work today. We get a priority mail envelope in the mail, it's a check for 320k…. Out of the blue, not from a customer, but from a vendor that we have a small life insurance policy on all our guys trough The Standard Insurance since the 70's.. and apparently a little tiny bit of our premium has gone towards share of their stock for like 40 years… We get a dividend from them every year, but its only a couple thousand clams, no 320k. Anyway turns out its not a hoax, this Chinese company bought them out and sold all shares, we'd accumulated 2,790 shares over the years, which were sold at $115 per. Crazy stuff man, what makes it weird/funny is that there was NOTHING in the envelope, no letter, no explanation, nothing…. Pretty nice surprise eh?

Yale, Little Rock, I thought none of the 12 seeds had a chance this year, gawd was I wrong!

edit: you gotta give him a few points JayT… I'd want 10 if I was you Stef, might go for 9 or 8 depending on the stakes!

Loser has to make their profile pic a bondo pose of them in the opposing teams gear, and keep it that way for 2 months!?


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn 7', happy st patty's day!

I take back everything I said about springing forward. Coming home and having 2-3 hrs of sunlight after work is amazing.

SOTS:


----------



## chrisstef

Missed the little rock game. Damn.

Straight up jayt. Lets roll. Opposing teams gear bondo style. 2 articles of clothing required. Both visible and accountable. 2 month avatar and a full size posted on this thread.

Im so gonna lose.

Thats friggin awesome 7. So pops, whats up with the company car?


----------



## jmartel

> 2 articles of clothing required. Both visible and accountable. 2 month avatar and a full size posted on this thread.
> 
> Im so gonna lose.
> 
> - chrisstef


You might want to specify 2 different types of clothing required. I.e. No one wants to see Stef's bondo pose in just a pair of socks.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. A T-shirt is a must, and then either a hat or some shorts.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, looking good.


----------



## Pezking7p

> 2 articles of clothing required. Both visible and accountable. 2 month avatar and a full size posted on this thread.
> 
> Im so gonna lose.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> You might want to specify 2 different types of clothing required. I.e. No one wants to see Stef s bondo pose in just a pair of socks.
> 
> - jmartel


Speak for yourself.


----------



## ShaneA

Straight up, no points? That is lunacy…JayT should spot you at least 6 points, just sayin'


----------



## chrisstef

Im not playin to lose. I want the full joy of a win and jayt in a breanna stewart tshirt.

January, february, uconn, april, may …..


----------



## JayT

> Straight up jayt. Lets roll. Opposing teams gear bondo style. 2 articles of clothing required. Both visible and accountable. 2 month avatar and a full size posted on this thread.


Bondo, 2 different articles of the others' team clothes posted in this thread I'm good with.

I propose avatar as the other teams logo, not the pic, plus loser sports a sig line of the winner's choice. Instead of points, how about KU wins, you have to keep the avatar and signature for two months; UConn wins, I'll keep it for six months?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Noob State of the Shop - it was taking a lot of effort to plane what will be the top of my saw bench, when I remembered that I should try a fresh coat of wax on the sole. Damn near shot-putted the plane on the next stroke.


----------



## Mosquito

^ Ha! Rather surprising isn't it?


----------



## jmartel

I did that too. I used planes for like 2 years and then finally I saw one day a tip about using wax. Practically threw the plane into the wall. Did the same thing when I first waxed a saw plate. Now I keep a paper towel charged up with wax handy when I'm planing/cutting.


----------



## Mosquito

I keep a chunk of wax on top of the hanger part of my pencil/screwdriver/scissors cup on my bench


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Question for the clown posse: Am I nutty for considering a second layer of shingles on my house rather than full tear off?

I knew this house was gonna need a roof in the years to come, and I kinda regret not throwing it in with the real estate deal. Anyway, it's too big to do full tearoff myself (don't many friends here yet….not the kind you con into a roofing job anyway). But, I could add a 2nd by myself, working in sections. Savings would be about 7k over paying the whole thing done. 
Just has 3tabbers on it right now, and they cover well. I know additional layers are sorta poopoo'd, but my uncles (contractors) used to do it all the time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is unreal 7. Congrats man. Good thing pops knows your wife is frivolous so he can just put your potion of it in trust so you don't piss it away.

That looks fantastic Pez.

I've removed a triple layered roof before (so I guess even that was done) and lived in a house that had doubled shingles. I was in it for 5 years with the roof like that with no issues, but I live in California where there is little weather. I have no idea what the longevity on them in that fashion would be. 7k is a big savings to me. How long are you hoping it to last?


----------



## ToddJB

I think in Ohio and Colorado a second layer is fully acceptable - the 3rd and 4th get frowned on.


----------



## johnstoneb

I've gone with a second layer before if the first layer is still in fair shape not missing any tabs etc. You're good to go. I think you might lose a little in life on the new shingles. Talk with you vendor.


----------



## terryR

Wow, 320K is no joke. You sure the address was correct 7'?

Cleats lookin good pez.

Oh no, Red, roofing in summer?


----------



## CB_Cohick

Red, you'd probably have to check your local building codes for the answer that won't get you in trouble. My uninformed understanding around here (Kansas City) is that three layers are ok, but no more than that.


----------



## chrisstef

Fully acceptable Red. You're adding a whole pile of extra weight but as long as your framing is in good shape a 2nd layer is a non issue. Like todd said the third layer is where things start going south.

You got a deal JayT. 7:45 EST tomorrow it goes down. 40 minutes of hell, Nolan Richardson style.


----------



## summerfi

Red, I'm not sure what your building codes are there, but you should check first. Here you need a building permit to re-shingle your house, which I think is ridiculous. You should be fine with a second layer, but I've heard that the life of shingles laid over a prior layer is a little less. Whatever you do, buy or rent a roofing nail gun. Nailing by hand is a lot of work.


----------



## JayT

> You got a deal JayT. 7:45 EST tomorrow it goes down. 40 minutes of hell, Nolan Richardson style.
> 
> - chrisstef


Game on. Better order your KU apparel early, it'll be hard to come by when they win the championship.


----------



## chrisstef

Hard to find …. Kinda like Bill Self's original hairline under his toupee.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Roofing nailer….lawlz. I've got one. I wouldn't dream of it without one. I remember driving roofing nails as a teen. Maybe 13 when I helped with a roof for the first time. I have a vivid memory of my uncle drinking beer at 9am dancing to "you shook me all night long" on a rooftop.

Two layers is within code here (and most places), but roofers really snub the idea (they want the $?)

You guys bring up good points. I've had a couple tabs fly off, which I've replaced. There are no leaks, and the structure of this house is very sound. Trusses are built so well I can barely crawl through them.

Terry, summer roofing…. now way;-) Thats the other nice thing, I could do it at my own pace in the spring or fall;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Here's a little light reading for ya JayT …


----------



## jmartel

> Trusses are built so well I can barely crawl through them.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


But what about a normal sized human and not king kong?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Question for the clown posse: Am I nutty for considering a second layer of shingles on my house rather than full tear off?
> 
> I knew this house was gonna need a roof in the years to come, and I kinda regret not throwing it in with the real estate deal. Anyway, it s too big to do full tearoff myself (don t many friends here yet….not the kind you con into a roofing job anyway). But, I could add a 2nd by myself, working in sections. Savings would be about 7k over paying the whole thing done.
> Just has 3tabbers on it right now, and they cover well. I know additional layers are sorta poopoo d, but my uncles (contractors) used to do it all the time.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


It used to be up to 3 layers in iowa. Not sure if it still stands. Removing three layers is kind of a pain in the ass because it doesn't want to roll up when you scrape it. I think two layers is A-OK, and probably better leak prevention if you have wind and lose a few shingles in a big storm.


----------



## summerfi

I remember the days before nail guns. A good roofer could hold a bunch of nails in his left hand, roll them out one at a time, and bang them in almost as fast as a nail gun. One tap to get them started and then one swing to drive them home. I've roofed whole buildings by hand, but I wasn't that fast.


----------



## ToddJB

That sounds horrible, Bob. Ha.


----------



## terryR

Only nail gun here shoots tiny brads. I put up 4000' of barbed wire and field fence with a 24oz framing hammer. Gonna install more the same way…unless I see a pneumatic staple gun for fencing…

Red, I keep forgetting it's only summer here…not in the midwest…yet…


----------



## Pezking7p

OK, this old house used to be on Hulu. I went back and watched the very first episode.

1) Bob Villa is annoying. I think the contractors on the show hate his guts.
2) No nail guns. The guys doing the framing, roofing, and siding are very impressive. They really know their stuff.
3) A house on Cape Cod cost $100,000 in 1990. That's insane.


----------



## jmartel

Off to the airport. Going to Pensacola for the weekend for work. Time to get fatter on the client's dime.


----------



## 7Footer

Happy Eggplant Friday guys.

Dood, you guys are going full on with your KU v UConn bet, I didn't think you'd agree to that! hahaha! I'll definitely be all over that game tomorrow!

Yes the address was correct Terry! The first thing I said to old pops was that he should give everyone an extra bonus, or do something really cool for all the employees.

Todd's shaper is nice, but Terry's looks like more fun.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I remember the days before nail guns. A good roofer could hold a bunch of nails in his left hand, roll them out one at a time, and bang them in almost as fast as a nail gun. One tap to get them started and then one swing to drive them home. I ve roofed whole buildings by hand, but I wasn t that fast.
> 
> - summerfi


When I was younger (many years ago) I hand nailed almost as fast as the guys with the nailers. The only problem was if you got a directly over another nail that held the slip sheet or first layer, the nail would go sideways when you hit it. The head would cut into you finger and leave a bloody mess.

I remember doing a re-cover (hot mop over an existing layer) in El Cajon, California on an apartment building and some inspector climbs up the ladder to see what we are doing. He then tells us to demo the whole thing off. It seems that El Cajon had changed the code at the beginning of the year and did not allow re-covers. 20,000 sf of material down the drain.


----------



## summerfi

Hand framing can be hazardous on rare occasions. The good framers could sink a 16d nail in two blows. When I was a kid, a guy my dad worked with mis-struck a 16d nail and it went flying right into his eyeball. After that they called him Patch I think. I love to hear those nails sing when you hit em.


----------



## terryR

Used to like This Old House…cannot stand it now. Especially Bob Villa.

Now watch these guys and just shake my head in amazement…


----------



## TheFridge

D&W = bathroom material

The Kansas gayhawks. I can't get it out my head. It's like a song you hate the won't get out. Except it's funny. Sorry JT. I can't help myself. I keep thinking about the huskies logo being a husky girl as well. Im sorry. Can't help it.


----------



## chrisstef

Was it 38 or 48 points you guys scored the last game Fridge? 38 if I'm not mistaken. In a mens game. With a modern shot clock. And Ben Simmons. Girl logo …. pssh. Our new mascot logo was so fierce we had to tone it down. Lol.


----------



## TheFridge

Good thing I don't care about basketball  cuz they really suck.

Like… This kind of fierce?










Edit: I'm sorry… I'll go back to my corner


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Amen Terry. Always inspiring to watch those vids. Beyond that, it's brilliant advertising for them. Folks that can afford that caliber of furniture enjoy seeing it made.

I might not do the roof for another year or two, but I like to have a plan ya know? I could probably afford to pay it done, but I just still have the mindset to save money and do the work myself …when I can.


----------



## chrisstef

No can see the pic fridgey. If its our old logo, the puffy dog with the pink tongue, yea it was lame and they get worse the further back you go. Some of our early logo's look like they were drawn by tongue on the window of the short bus.


----------



## Mosquito

definitely not what he posted 'Stef lol

EDIT: can see his picture now. Not sure what it is, but something I like about that pic


----------



## chrisstef

Probably the 4" heels ^. Theyd fit ya well.


----------



## Mosquito

That's probably what it is, I bet they go right through the shavings and engage well with the floor, providing added traction while planing


----------



## widdle

Stefs secretly rooting for the rainbow warriors…Seems to be a common story..16d to the eyeball….I like a fresh waffle hammer to the shin or full swing to the forehead…Shinbone is the worst..Unless you put one flush through the big toe into the top plate with nothing to hang on to…Gnarly..

Quack…


----------



## ToddJB

Wids, as a pro, do you see the difference in a waffle hammer vs not? I suck at hammering and do not notice a difference in my suckage, didn't know if that would change if I were to get far better at it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Stefs secretly rooting for the rainbow warriors…Seems to be a common story..16d to the eyeball….I like a fresh waffle hammer to the shin or full swing to the forehead…Shinbone is the worst..Unless you put one flush through the big toe into the top plate with nothing to hang on to…Gnarly..
> 
> Quack…
> 
> - widdle


Not supposed to frame on a skateboard dude.


----------



## widdle

Todd I've used the same rigging axe that i grinded the face smooth for the last fifteen years more or less. If I'm banging walls together sometimes i'll grab a little heavier old daluge i like that has a smoothed over waffle…I don't know. But i probably have bent more nails with a smooth face i would imagine over the years…

Got Mich st. on the radio, sparty's in trouble..


----------



## bandit571

Have seen one fellow full swing and miss the nail…but NOT the thumbnail…..

Driving rebar stakes one year, full swing to drive them in, missed on one swing, 24oz waffle head into the back of the hand, left a depression, and two fingers are still numb, hammer is a part of a cardiac Lab's foundation.


----------



## JayT

Wow. Hawaii beats Cal and it looks like Michigan State is going to lose.

I love March Madness!

Edit: and it's final. Sparty goes down to Middle Tennessee St.


----------



## 7Footer

Phuckin Sparty, layin a damn egg… there goes one bracket. Never even heard of Middle Tennessee… And Cal too, Hawaii!? LOL


----------



## JayT

To be fair to Cal, they had two of their starting guards out with injuries. Still, it messed up a lot of brackets. Would never have predicted Michigan St bowing out first round.


----------



## terryR

Give me the waffle teeth. Only way to steer a nail. Wore mine smooth while fencing, but discovered triangular files are awesome after all.

I may have spent my career as a Nurse, but have discovered I can swing a hammer well enough to keep from embarrassing myself around pros! LOL!

happy friday!


----------



## terryR

edit…worse? how could it be any worse!


----------



## shampeon

Lot of longitudinal movement in that wood, Terry.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Out of 10 brackets, only one did I pick Middle Tennessee. Great googly-moogly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here you go. Nice work Terry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.


----------



## theoldfart

^ more banker skills?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Wow. Hawaii beats Cal and it looks like Michigan State is going to lose.
> 
> I love March Madness!
> 
> Edit: and it s final. Sparty goes down to Middle Tennessee St.
> 
> - JayT


Dang, gotta love this game. It's a chess match….all about matchups. I had Mich St going to the final four.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Brother and sister-in-law on the Dave Ramsey show today yelling "Freeeeeeddooooommm" They paid off 50k in one year of buckling down. 









Very happy for them. We did the ol' debt snowball in our late 20's. Had a big impact on our lives.


----------



## TheFridge

Blue waffle hammering? Wow.


----------



## jmartel

Trying to pay off my wife's loans, but we haven't been that serious about it. We are considering selling our house this summer and renting for a year or so to pay them off and save up more money for a different house. Might have to give up woodworking for a year, depending on what kind of place we rent. Hand tool work would be an option though.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol @ the squashed picture, that's super funny to me for some reason. But it's a beautiful piece Terry!

Nice Red! That's awesome, hahaha. Yeah the madness is in full affect already for sure. I did 3 brackets, one had MSU winning it all, lol.

Nice little Friday, bball at work and the appraisal of our house came back about 40k more than I expected even in the under construction condition it is now. Portland real estate market is bonkers.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmart- Not a bad idea to test the waters. If you could sell without a realtor(ripoff), and rent something with at least a one car…might be worth it.

Twelve years ago I took an engineer promotion and moved to Iowa. Instead of buying another house, we rented a little duplex for $600. My in-laws thought I was nuts….made comments…yadda yadda. In 18 months and I paid off 40K student/various debt. Big impact on our life and marriage.

Some of my in-laws learned from what we did…. others are still struggling.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice appraisal 7. Congrats man.


----------



## jmartel

$600/month here would get me a garage. I'd have to sleep in it, though. The biggest reason would be to free up the money our house has risen since we bought, and give us the opportunity to test out commuting in from the eastside.

Better than just buying and figuring out you hate the commute like my coworker did. Closing on his second house in as many years this weekend.


----------



## jmartel

Unjam.


----------



## ToddJB

We knocked out over 100K of school debt in 4 years on the Ramsey budget. Makes life a lot easier when you only have a mortgage.

Congrat 7, that's great news


----------



## jmartel

Unjam.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> $600/month here would get me a garage. I d have to sleep in it, though. The biggest reason would be to free up the money our house has risen since we bought, and give us the opportunity to test out commuting in from the eastside.
> 
> Better than just buying and figuring out you hate the commute like my coworker did. Closing on his second house in as many years this weekend.
> 
> - jmartel


It's Iowa. Cheaper to live wages are lower too. All relative. Principle is to cut back your expenses.

Awesome Todd


----------



## jmartel

Yeah. There's not much industry for me in Iowa, so wages would probably be pretty low. There seems to be a lack of shipyards there for some reason…


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Tony!!!

That's great, 7!

I paid $600 a month in rent for a crappy one bedroom apt for years in Atlanta area. You could nearly buy an entire acre here for that! Of course, I'd have to drive back to Atl to visit Woodcraft or Highland Woodworking, etc.


----------



## ToddJB

Wids, rigging axe, huh? Does the axe part serve a better purpose than a claw for your daily use?


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks fellas! Yeah I'm excited… I'd honestly be tempted to sell now if i didn't have to pay the capital gains…

So, none of you googled Eggplant Friday this morning?


----------



## widdle

If it's your primary residence for two years in california, you can avoid the capital gains…

todd , Its good for keeping fools from plugging into my Y and trying to change the radio station…


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol @ axed extension cords.

Debt is a bugger. If you try it's pretty easy to cut out monthly expenses and free up all kinds of cash. Good on your brother for getting debt free and congrats to the others who have as well.


----------



## Tim457

Like Wids says, two of the last 5 years and some other details means $500k of gain is tax free, 7.
Here's the details:
https://www.irs.gov/publications/p523/ar02.html



> Dang, gotta love this game. It s a chess match….all about matchups. I had Mich St going to the final four.
> - BigRedKnothead


You and everybody else. ESPN says 62% of brackets had them in the final 4 and 22% had them winning. That's pretty cool about your Brother and Sister in Law.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations 7. Widdle and Tim speak the truth.


----------



## widdle




----------



## Mosquito

> Brother and sister-in-law on the Dave Ramsey show today yelling "Freeeeeeddooooommm" They paid off 50k in one year of buckling down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy for them. We did the ol debt snowball in our late 20 s. Had a big impact on our lives.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Since we bought our house in September, the wife and I started doing that this year in January. Extra $500 towards my car, and in 3 months it will be paid off, at which point we'll roll that payment into her student loans (non consolidated, so we can pick them off 1 at a time unlike mine). Looking forward to getting rid of those


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was fully out of debt 2 years ago, then I had to buy half of my house a second time. Now I just think of my mortgage payment as rent and keep it moving. Accumulation, sedentary posture, cloistered mindset has lost its appeal.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'll be done with state loans in a few months. Consolidated loans should be within a year. After that it's just houses and my wife's car, which she somehow got like a 2.3% rate on so I'm not super worried about it. Houses are tiny and cheap so I'm not very worried about them, either, but I'll probably start paying off the little one after student loans. Maybe I'll go full snowball. Let's do our own debt free yell.

It's been beautiful all week, now it's the damn weekend and it's cold and cloudy. Have to mow the lawn before it starts raining this afternoon.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, are you saying that you eschew the American pastime of owning all the things? A very noble mindset. I've been trying to get as many things as I can for about 12 years.

I think I'm starting to slow down. I need more time to use all my things so I'm starting to think about how I can achieve that goal. The answer is not by taking that big promotion, although I find myself looking at that possibility here shortly, and I'm hesitant.

Can't believe it's still dark there, Tony. You go for a run yet?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes I am saying that. The fewer things I have the more agile I am, life is different from an agile stance.

No running today, I am hunting instead.


----------



## Pezking7p

I hope there will be pictures of you with your prey if the hunt is successful.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's not for public consumption. Am I an animal?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gray today:


----------



## terryR

Good luck hunting!
Wow, T, you drink a lot of coffee out. Do you even own a coffee maker?

Watching some fab woodworker on youTube thursday night…he said, "Don't buy junk, don't keep junk…" Words for us to live by; we have too much junk! Packing to move has really helped us re-organize…

Watching the mailbox closely today in hopes of a 320K check! It could happen…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do Terry but I don't own an espresso machine….


----------



## terryR

Ah, never tried espresso. Not much for milk in my java.

Grey looks gorgeous to me! Do you live on the beachfront?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Me either, on occasion I will have a cortado but mainly stick with espresso.

No, but not far from the coast; I visit it often. I'm in San Diego today though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Omaha….somewhere in middle America. 








Home of the most ridiculous candy store I've seen…








-
Seems like every friend or relative I visit has something I made in their house. It's fun to see them being enjoyed.


----------



## jmartel

I forgot how much people on the east coast loved their dunkin donuts. So busy.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I never bought in to DD in my decade in NYC, but I would love for a Tim Horton's to plop down someplace in Minneapolis.


----------



## Tim457

Minnesota is practically Canada. It could happen, eh?

Tony you might really like the aeropress. It certainly does make a good espresso, though I'm not a connoisseur by any means.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I can only hope.

Noob observation on mortises: I like that the more of 'em I bang out, the tighter they get.


----------



## TheFridge

> Noob observation: I like that the more of em I bang out, the tighter they get.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Usually, the opposite is true


----------



## WillliamMSP

ikr?


----------



## chrisstef

Back from the aquarium. 3 year olds are fast.

Dunkin coffee is swill.

You are an animal tony. Top of the food chain actually. Dont forget it. Ever. Hunt or be hunted. Getcha some dinner brother.

5 hours to tip off. Ill cue you up some links to cheap uconn gear jayt.


----------



## JayT

> 5 hours to tip off. Ill cue you up some links to cheap uconn gear jayt.
> 
> - chrisstef


Well it's now about 3-1/2 hours til tipoff, so about 6 hours until you will be ordering some KU gear. How about one of these?


----------



## chrisstef

Now your fantasizing. I shall not be youp fap material. I am NOT a piece of meat. (Stefanism)

Game face is on and so is my 3 title tee shirt. Mojo risin.


----------



## jmartel

Managed a bit of beach time before having to go to the yard. Hopefully tomorrow goes quickly so I can get a bit more before I leave.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony, I'm disappointed in you. I was hoping for at least a selfie with your beard in it. Something artistic.

Stef would look good in a dress.

More tills!!


----------



## JayT

Game on! Liking the hustle and defensive intensity of both teams right off the bat. Hopefully that means a good, well played game (with KU winning, of course). Also hoping Ellis' injury isn't serious.

Edit: and as I'm waiting for LJ to post the comment, Ellis comes back in the game.


----------



## woodcox

I got the top for my tool bench pretty well done sans finish. 








I considered a hardwood top but I think this will be more than adequate for its duty. 









Edit: 90% of this was done atop the table saw cuz the bench is in the middle of dirty plane restos. With the top done all resto type activities will have heir place and not hold up work.


----------



## widdle

Ellis looks like he's about 30…kansas is big, Uconn's gonna have to be lights out from outside…

pez ..Nice…Way to work around the electrical


----------



## woodcox

Nice pez.

I replaced the struts in the front of my wife's car this morning. In and out in 1 hr 15 min. Quick strut assemblies are the ish and it drives like new again. I hate how car gets all over the shop floor. If it didn't mean emptying the place I would love to have the floors douched.


----------



## chrisstef

Foul trouble is no good. Gotta rebound better. Im gonna go look for my spanx.


----------



## Pezking7p

Woody, that top looks awesome. I need another auxiliary bench.

Wids, thanks. I'll probably end up moving that outlet, lol.


----------



## JayT

Top looks great, woodcox. Planes must be sharp to get softwood endgrain looking like that.

KU looking good in the first half and UConn can't buy a bucket. I'm not counting on anything yet, the shooting can switch at any time. (See Michigan/Notre Dame and near comebacks by Wichita St and Yale today after being down by over 20)


----------



## chrisstef

Headed for whiskey.


----------



## widdle

Nice woodcox, what's a tool bench ?


----------



## Hammerthumb

I like the dress better


----------



## woodcox

I'm starting with a larger rendition of this. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/228618


----------



## JayT

Hang on to your hats, kids, UConn's making a run.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Getting exciting!


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta own the last 7:30.


----------



## JayT

Gotta be the whiskey, right stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Aint enough irish luck in the whole bottle to make this comeback happen.


----------



## JayT

Should have taken a poll of the thread participants to see who they are rooting for. In other words, would they rather see stef or a squirrel doing a bondo.


----------



## JayT

Wooo! Selden flushes the alley oop. Sweet!

Edit: Working on a new sig line for you, stef. I might be willing to take suggestions from the group, as well.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry Stef, but Kansas is tuff!


----------



## Mosquito

meanwhile, I just shot 32GB of video in the shop, partly lol


----------



## TheFridge

My condolences stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

So….how about dem Cyclones?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy spring!

Aeropress, thank you Tim I will check it out.

Nathan kept you on your toes Stef?

So Pez, you put the energy out there in the universe… I get home and am checking my Instagram feed and see that one of the San Diego media groups captured and posted your humble narrator in the act:










That's strange enough but then I notice this chick, what is she staring at?










Nice work on the wall Pez. Here's your artistic (no beard):










And a random picture:


----------



## JayT

Didn't watch the Iowa State game, but glad they are moving on. I'll root for all Big 12 teams in the tourney up until they play KU. Much bigger challenge for the Cyclones next round. If they have their A game, it'll be a real battle with Virginia.


----------



## terryR

Very cool, Tony! You are certainly the celebrity. Any luck last night? LOL!

So Stef lost? I'm ready to see a new avatar for him anyway! Kid is cute, but that carrot-colored shirt…oh the horror!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea. I lost. Thats a good team KU has there. Shoots well, rebounded well, got back on D and didnt offer many windows of opportunity for us to get out in transition. Shooting 56% in the first half and +14 on the boards is impossible to stop. Ill take my medicine like a man. Here's to next year.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Absolutely no celebrity here Terry. A curious coincidence though, particularly in light of Pez's mention of it.

I was born lucky Terry but I don't run girls that fast. I hope for them to enjoy their interaction with me not feel like they lost some dignity somewhere in it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Go cyclones!!!

Hahaha Tony that onlooker looks hungry. Do you consider yourself on the hunt for a mate or on the hunt for enjoyable interactions without long-term involvement? Trying to remain "agile" so to speak.

Taxes filed. Customer is very pleased with his finished storage benches. Time to work on more furniture for me.


----------



## 7Footer

Hey at least UConn came back and made it semi-respectable, that 1st half was real bad. The Madness lives up to itself every year… On Gonzaga the Sabonis' kid, he's rad…His Dad Arvydas was one of my favorite Blazers, he was one of may two or three people in the NBA who could guard Shaq in his hayday, but Arvydas had serious offensive game for a 7' 300-lb'er, if he came to the US earlier, he might've been in the Hall of Fame.. Anyway Zags are loving that 11 seed, finally, don't have a ton of expectations .. But some of these other teams are just awesome, can't help but root for the little guys! 12 of the 32 brackets in my pool had MSU winning it (one of mine included)!

You guys were just talking about your coffee setups a few weeks ago, no?

I'm jealous of all you guys being debt free! Wife an I are working on paying things off one by one, and getting better about it, but still got quite a ways to go.

Stef is not a piece of meat, ha!

Tony, I think homegirl on the right is NOT happy about whoever that 'other ho' is you're sitting with and she wants to get back what's her's. 432 is a lot of friggin likes.


----------



## jmartel

Today got super windy and I had to call the test. Looks like I'm staying in Pensacola another day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am simply living Pez, come what may. My agility has extended to my scope of what "needs to be". The hunt I undertake is for life and its gifts of experience. If, in the realm of a relationship, it manifests in sharing a few hours of amazing company or with a lifelong connection so be it. I'm game and more than up to the task.

I will not settle and I refuse to negate possibilities by setting expectations of "this is where it needs to be", "this is when it needs to be", and "this is what it needs to look like". Fu(k that, I tried that ish already and it left me hollow; it's not for me. I want and deserve much more than emptiness and a path that leads me to such a state.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those boxes came out great.

Have no idea what is up with her 7', but it is funny.


----------



## theoldfart

^ existentialism not withstanding?

My bad, not used to cerebral rumination around here, especially the bittersweet variety. I have no doubt your volunteer work will get you where you want to grand meet the people your looking for, have faith in yourself.

Sitting around waiting for a parent to leave this world is having deleterious effect on me. Please excuse the rambling.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, you are an interesting dude. Carry on


----------



## Pezking7p

Right on, Tony.

Kev, that sucks. I thought she was back out of the hospital? Hope you all can find some peace.

Maybe this huge pile of cherry will cheer you up? I think I bought too much for an end table and a coffee table. If you didn't know, I really like cherry.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd pop it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Existentialist indeed! Thanks Kevin, I strive to live honorably and authentically and as my boot hits the ground with that achieved I have all faith in myself.

I'm very sorry for the slow burn that you are having to deal with Kevin.

Nice haul Pez.


----------



## shampeon

Sorry to hear that, Kevin. That's emotionally grueling.


----------



## chrisstef

If cherry dont do it maybe lasagna will.










Guide your own ride cowboy.

Dropped a piece of the tv cabinet carcass and snapped off a pin. Widdle will get his shim after all lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Cherry and lasagne are two of my favorite things as long as the cherry is air dried and flat and the lasagne has sausage in it.
Thanks for the support, just getting out of a short funk, 'lil better now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez, Cherry and walnut are my favs. The perfect american hardwoods for what we do imo.

Gotta love that this new mag was packaged with plane shavings….LJ style.


----------



## 489tad

Snap down cork flooring for a bedroom. This job went nice. Floor was flat! New paint and trim.

Strong work here lately fella's.


----------



## widdle

Tony, I don't get it…Your at a restaurant and someone takes a picture of you and they find you on instagram ? but you didn't know them…

OF, Strange difficult times, hope you all can find some smiles in this time…

Red, What do you got there..Who puts that out…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here ya go wids

http://mortiseandtenonmag.com/


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is going to be tasty Stef.

I love the color scheme you have going Dan. Floor looks superb with it.

Widdle, It is an SD media outlet that I follow on Instagram. They have several people that take pictures of spots and goings-on in, and around, San Diego (i.e. restaurants, bars, galleries, events, etc…) and post them under their moniker. It is somewhat like a public relations for San Diego and exposure for themselves. One of their photographers happened to be at the same restaurant as I was for lunch. No I don't know anyone affiliated with them and it was total coincidence that I happen to follow them and see their post.


----------



## jmartel

Interesting development. So, last week I agreed that selling our house and renting for a year ish while saving up more downpayment money and getting to know a different area makes logical sense.

Got a call from my wife that apparently some friends of hers are looking to buy a townhouse in our neighborhood and keep getting outbid. If they like it, we may end up selling without a realtor and pocketing more money. Plus apparently the husband wants to have a garage shop as well, so I can leave him a few things to get him started. But we will see how everything works out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds kismet, right on JMove.


----------



## chrisstef

Serendipodous indeed. Make moves.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, we're having them over for dinner one night, apparently. Guess I should actually make the garage look presentable, although right now it's pretty well stuffed. But considering it's still close to twice the size of any other townhouse garage, it'll still be enough to persuade the husband.

Only problem with that plan is having to rent for a year. I fugging hate renting. I need to find a place with a garage at least.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I think that the worst part of renting for a year is moving twice in a year. When we moved back to MN from NYC, we were in an apartment while we reacquainted ourselves with the area and looked for a home. I don't think that we ever got unpacked while in the apartment (there's not much incentive to when you know you're going to have pack it back up), and that feeling of not quite being settled really blows.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, when we moved to Seattle, we moved into a 400 sqft studio in December, and then bought our house and moved into that in August. So, twice in under a year after being crammed into a tiny apartment.


----------



## terryR

Tony, you're a good man! Wish we could hang out sometime…

Sorry, Kevin. Keep busy, bud!

Pez, looks cherry to me. We need a coffee table soon.

+1 to the cork flooring. Never heard of cork flooring!

Very cool, JGarage. Best of luck!!!


----------



## terryR

Lasagna sounds good for dinner.
pulled pork and tater tots here!


----------



## DanKrager

Chicken soup and popcorn later after a weekend craft show that wiped me out physically. Slow crowds but we prospered and took about two weeks of orders. Putting feet up.

Ya, Kev it never gets easier unfortunately. I've put down two parents, a brother and a sister. Best to ya, man.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Chicken and sausage gumbo in a bit. Courtesy of momma.

Edit: with smoked turkey necks. Cupcakes for dessert. OMG


----------



## Pezking7p

Tacos with broccoli instead of lettuce. Peach strudel for dessert just came out of the oven. Got the fire going to take the edge off the chill here.

Terry, I hope this build goes quickly. I'm behind schedule for 2016! Got 90% of parts rough cut today. It always takes so long for me to lay out parts on boards.

Jmart, that's a cool deal. sucks you have to move to get the equity out of your house. Around here it costs quite a bit more to rent than it does to own the same home.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn, Red. I couldn't help myself from buying that magazine. That guy has gone all out and I'm really happy for him to have sold so many magazines.


----------



## widdle

Burrito…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya Pez. It's the antithesis of anything by Taunton Press…. worth 25 bones.

Spinning some classics for Tony tonight…









And watching UNI. I dig that nearly all them boys are from Iowa.


----------



## jmartel

I should really step up my woodworking book/magazine game. I don't get any subscriptions anymore, but get FWW through the library.

Keep meaning to buy "By Hand and Eye" just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ray Parker Jr. is some fine dinner music Red. Who ya gonna call?


----------



## Pezking7p

Visited lost art press website….struggling not to pull the trigger on a ton of books. Must….resist.

I kind of want by hand and eye and by hound and eye, lol.


----------



## jmartel

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/12199659/200m-ship-possibly-to-be-named-Boaty-McBoatface-thanks-to-an-online-poll.html

Lawl. I love the interwebz.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lawlz T. Ray Parker Jr….is not my lover…

For the woodworking reads, I recommend quality over quantity fo shizzle. That Mortise and Tenon Mag is worth more than a years worth of any woodworking Mag. For hand toolers that is. If you want to the new fan-dangled router bit, hit the mag rack.

Lost Art Press is the LN of woodworking Lit imo. If anything, the quality of the binding/final product is inspirational to have on your shelf. Everything done in the US. I enjoy all there books. The only one I slightly regret buying was Underhills Radio Woodworker whatever. I just can't get into fiction. Wish I could comment on By Hound and Eye, but I dont' have that one.

My top three are: Anarchist tool chest, Campaign Furniture and By Hand and Eye. Funny thing is, I don't have any plans of making a Tool chest or campaign furniture, but I still learn a lot from the process. And I think Schwarz is an excellent teacher. Anarchist Design book should be here in a couple days.

Guys on the Furniture forum have asked me to put together a recommended book list. Need to do that.


----------



## chrisstef

Cmon cyclones.


----------



## 489tad

Thanks Tony and Terry. 
Finally I get a chance to sit. Made fajitas. No pics just happy happy me. Beer too!
That's good news JMart. Closing with a couple of attorneys. Nice


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm trying to see what kind of furniture is coming out of anarchists design book. I saw one picture of a desk that looked extremely cool. I think I'm going to put some of my refund money to good use


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang, been awhile since I've seen a team piss away a game like that.


----------



## widdle

Excited to be a duke hater…


----------



## john2005

All I have to say is its always fun to go to Bob's.


----------



## widdle

That is a killer set up…and some crotchy goods…stoked


----------



## terryR

Damn! LumberMate is killing me! Muy jealous. Since we decided to stay put in AL, I've been collecting more lathe wood from the side of the road. Rip cuts with a chainsaw suck, just sayin'

^that piece of burl belongs in terryR's shop! 

Whazup with the ducks, wid?

+1 to Taunton Press books. Anarchist's Toolchest and Why We Build Stuff, and Why it Matters. Getting By Hound and Eye next…

We had a new cat show up last week…nothing unusual about that. But this little guy jumped in my lap after 3 minutes; certainly NOT a ferrel cat. Living where we do we see a lot of pets that appear to just be dropped off when the owner's don't know what else to do. The horror!

But, this one is happy and very lucky to have found our place! Already fixed and adjusting to the other inside cats.










edit…dammit…need an image editor on this kid's toy!


----------



## terryR




----------



## summerfi

That burl looking thing is John's huge lilac stump. It's the hardest wood I've ever cut. Pretty much dulled a blade all on it's own. It has some interesting grain though.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a sandbox id like to play in for sure Bob.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Wid's ducks.

That is so cool John & Bob. Thank you for the pictures John.

Fuggin' people are such a-holes with animals. Glad the little dude found you Terry.


----------



## Pezking7p

We should round up all the people who do that to pets and drop them off somewhere safe, like the middle of the pacific ocean.

Sawmill is super cool.


----------



## 7Footer

^Agree on both those points.

Finished the surface of this cap catcher without sandpaper, all with the #3, that little guy is making some whispy cherry shavings, loving it.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be glad to join in on the quack wids. If theres a team I love watching lose its Duke. Syracuse too. Zagsnquacks from here on out.


----------



## woodcox

Cool seven. I like the colors in that tote.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice 7!


----------



## chrisstef

I love the use of shelf lining 7. I keep a couple rolls of that stuff around the shop too.


----------



## widdle

Once you go Quack, you never go back…

Lots of dovetails and shims going on in the shop today…Some nice lumber about to get burned…brutal..


----------



## 7Footer

yeah man that stuff is handy. I need a damn bench, I hate having to rig something up every time i need to plane something.

Ducks showed some grit coming back last night… But that also makes me nervous about Duke… I need it to come down to UNC and Oregon and I have an outside shot at winning my bracket.


----------



## chrisstef

Quit lab flappin and build one thunderbuns. (I can finally say stuff like that since I actually built one)

What happened widds? DT's get away from ya or did ya pull a stef and dump the whole carcass on the floor?


----------



## WillliamMSP

I might add a shelf between the stretchers a little later, but I'm going to call this saw bench functionally complete.










And, because kid's just gotta work in to the frame when the camera's out -










All work was done with hand tools (with the exception of driving in the screws), as evidenced by the gaps and inconsistencies. Oh well, onward and upward. Next up will be a proper bench.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well done, cute kid too.

Stef loves labs (both kinds).


----------



## jmartel

Looks good, Bill. I need to build a couple sawhorses for the bed.

Second attempt at doing the incline test was a bust. Wind never died down at all from yesterday. Trying again tomorrow at 6am.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks good Bill, now give the the saw!


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang, Bill. That looks like a fancy camera you're using. Nice work.

Only one more day til my boss is back at work, then I have to yield my power to him. Maybe I can abuse my power one last time….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have you used the mandate that they are kneeling on a pencils which have been laid on the floor as they address you?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It is possible to joint boards wider than 8" with an 8" jointer, but in ain't for the faint in heart. I mean, I can do it, but not so sure about Stef.


----------



## woodcox

Playing hooky today with my minion. We had to watch tinker bell this morning and commissions were put forth. 









Clothes need fit nor match on daddy time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well done Woodcox.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Dang, Bill. That looks like a fancy camera you re using. Nice work.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Thanks! Using a formerly fancy, but still capable in the right hands, Canon 5D with an older manual focus/aperture Zeiss lens. One of the other hobbies, donchaknow?


----------



## 7Footer

Nice saw bench bill, there's yet another project on my short list of stuff to build!

Thunderbuns, lol. As soon as I sell that other jointer Stef, I'll be going to buy the lumber!


----------



## terryR

LOL @ thunderBuns! But don't wanna know how the name came about.

Very nice sawbench. Need.

You're scaring me, Red. I rarely joint boards. 'Course, I don't build much furniture…










edit: need to dust off my DSLR. above photo kinda sux


----------



## chrisstef

Well done wc. Well done sir. Minions are fun. Boowap.

Talk to me on the jointer squills. Its true, i cannot. Now tell me how ya red headed gypsy bastahd.

Noice bill.

Stick a pic of your old ladys buns on the cl listing. Jointer will sell by midnight. Embark on your mission. Sell out.


----------



## TheFridge

I tried that stef. Then they gave the wife and the equipment back and told me to keep the money out of pity.


----------



## bandit571

Rehabbed a saw today…









Sharpened the teeth, shined the brass-plated Brass, refinished the handle to remove the mold that was starting to appear. 
A 1953 Disston D-8, 8ppi, closed top, skew back. I guess it will do, for now….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

WC's daughter is tote's adorbs.

Terry- the key in not to stick your hands where the cutters are spinning really fast. lawlz. That mallet is sweeett!

Stef- dang, that one of those things that I could teach you in 10 min in the shop, but tough to articulate. Attempt:
- Of course you have to take the guard off to allow wider stock. Push pads… and very careful (no beer)
- Light passes. You don't want a deep line in the middle of the board. 
- Examine your stock and identify the high spots. work them over the jointer, always with the board bowed /\
this way. Complete passes aren't necessary. Work the spots you need. 
- 4/4 or thinner is tough because the board will want to flatten out with your push pads. Do the best you can….and resort to hand tools when needed.

All that assumes you know what you're doing with a power jointer. If not, find a good article on that


----------



## Tim457

> Clothes need fit nor match on daddy time.
> - woodcox


Awesome, WC, and that's so true. I can take my girls to the store or the park with wild frizzy hair, mismatched and poorly fitting clothes and people still say, aww, that's so nice they get a day with dad. On the other hand, women are evil to each other, and many would never fail to comment about the one thing out of place with each others kids.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

doh


----------



## widdle

Red's stoned…


----------



## ToddJB

The fit is dry










Not stoked about any of it really - styling or execution, but I promised it done by Sat, so I need to stop futzing with it and start finishing it.


----------



## chrisstef

I like it todd. A lil sleigh-ey but i think itll work mintski for baby girls shoes.

So remove guard, joint, spin, rinse n repeat until satisfied? Watch the falanges. Ill give it a whirl. I got squills. Punkass.

Face frames then stiles, rails n panels. I gotamahvision.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That hammer is fantastic Terry.

I was beginning to think you eloped with Walden. The grain selection is sexy as phuc Todd. May I please have a closer look if you find the opportunity? I really like the lines of the feet with its arch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not since high school Wids. On the fifty yard line. With Randall Pink Floyd.

Your morning laugh. 




View on YouTube


----------



## ToddJB

I'll get a closer one for ya , Tony.

And yeah, been a super busy couple of days. Had friends staying with us from NYC.

Weekend pictorial review.

Juicing limes with an arbor press










Two of us had minimal interest in a vegan brunch










One of us had minimal interest in a vegan dinner










Daylight savings makes evenings more fun.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, that's 100% fake, but 100% amazing. I laughed hard. idunno.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why the aversion to a vegan diversion? Daylight in the evening is killer right??!?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Arby's guy is Andrew Bowser


----------



## chrisstef

Why the aversion? As a human i didnt climb to the top of the food chain to dine on twigs n berries. Thats my take. You have the salad ill eat the meat.

Milling for face frames is done. Whip those out tonight and its on to doors. Resawing curly birch with a 1/4" to play with. Might add to your burn pile widds.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow, easy killer. We are talking about a meal not adopting the lifestyle. Gee whiz!


----------



## JayT

> One of us had minimal interest in a vegan dinner
> 
> - ToddJB


It's the guy on the left, correct? You look totally enthused.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I actually don't mind a meatless meal from time to time. Vegan for the whole weekend is a bit much for me. But it's no fun if I'm not poking at their lifestyle choices.

But when I do eat a meatless meal I want it to own the fact that it is meatless. I am not a fan of when foods are attempting to be other foods. Posers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah, a whole weekend of it, totally explains the frowny beard. The fun of griefing is not lost on me; nor is the disdain for mock foods. Thanks.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Arby s guy is Andrew Bowser
> 
> - AnthonyReed


One watch of one of his videos was enough for me - his shtick just doesn't have the legs for much more than that. Also, to me, there's something off-putting about trying *hard* to make yourself go viral.


----------



## WillliamMSP

For those that primarily use hand tools, what are you thoughts on shoulder planes (for actual tenon/shoulder work)? Do you guys find them useful? Or, like the Renaissance WW guy, do you think that they're mostly unnecessary if you hone your sawing and chiseling skills? Or maybe it's a matter of the size/type of construction that you're doing?


----------



## ToddJB

Bill, I'm far from a hand tool only woodworker, so I'll not add my input. But I'll share Walden's, who is exclusivity a hand tooler - he has gotten rid of his shoulder planes and has moved to just the saw and chisel for tenons. He has a wide and long paring chisel that he says he has a ton of control over.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not sure on my response to that Bill. I've got a shoulder plane (a Record 073, what the Large LN is based on), and I do use it from time to time. Usually for rabbets rather than tenons. I generally work with smaller tenons, though, so that may be part of it. If I did something like a breadboard end I'd probably use the shoulder plane more. I most often just use chisels if I need to adjust joinery like that. I cut my mortises by hand, so they're not always 100% straight either so the tenons just need to fit, not be perfectly straight.

If the question is to satisfy whether or not you should get one, I'd almost be more tempted to pick up something like a skew rabbet block plane first.


----------



## jmartel

I have only used my shoulder plane a couple times since I just recently bought it. But it's been quite useful so far.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I agree on that one Bill, for some reason that didn't do it for me, which is weird because usually i love stuff like that… like the F her right in the P guy.

I'll tell what really does it for me though, that hammer, Terry. Wow! Its a beauty.

Bleh, vegan weekend would get old quick, I can handle vegetarian, but no vegan. Only day i ever observe anything like that is I'll try to eat no meat on good friday, because the wife thinks it's cool that I'll do that and she usually give me a nice j for it, but she'll be out of town this year, so I might have no reward to look forward to.. 
This is what i think of when I think vegan.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red-shirt-ed d!ck.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Okay, thanks for the input so far, guys. Yeah Mos, that's one of the things that I was wondering, too - shoulder planes can be a little spendy for a narrow-focus tool, so I was wondering about the possibility of something a little more general purpose that might still get the job done.


----------



## jmartel

I don't know that it's as narrow of a focus tool as seems. But a lot of the other tasks can be done with other tools. Cleaning up dadoes, removing the toe to use as a chisel plane, smoothing right up to the edge of a panel in a frame, etc.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, that s 100% fake, but 100% amazing. I laughed hard. idunno.
> 
> - ToddJB


Kinda wondered….but still laughed. Sorry to tarnish the sanctity of this thread.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Damnit jpersuader, now you've got me back on the fence.


----------



## ToddJB

Don't let it happen again.

Actually I don't care that it's fake - I think it's funny.


----------



## 7Footer

Go eat a hamburger and choke on a cow d!ck 
Thanks, guy-blow!

My buddy has been begging me to make one of these for him, says his neighbor is getting $150 a pop, and they are great for camping, etc, and have a built in cribbage board. They even have a handle when you fold them up! 








^Seriously? 150? I guess the country folk are going wild for these.

Went to the gym this morning because my old buddy forgot to bring my jerky yesterday, lol. His friend owns this company around pdx and he gives him crap-tons of this jerky and pep/beef sticks and it's delicious… About a year ago I gave him my old circular saw because i got a new one and so now he helps me keep my jerky game strong! No shots of wheat grass here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beef or venison? It'd be difficult to not get gluttonous on that bag.


----------



## chrisstef

Huge satchel of beef jerky and the casting couch. Not using the bathroom at 7's office.

Did I come on too strong with the food chain schpiel? Sorry bud. Ill have a salad for dinner as penance.

I like my shoulder plane. Its got a spot in my work. However I like the 190 better but it doesn't always work in every situation.


----------



## chrisstef

I made you a steak Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No, you stick with meat. You get too worked up without it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'd try it, wouldn't even get pissed off about it either.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha. Yeah our bathrooms get punished.

Its beef, Oldtrapper.com is the place his buddy owns.

My image transfer game is getting pretty strong too. I was worried about this one because it had little tiny lines from where it fed through the printer, but it blended in once I applied it. I finally get to keep one of these for myself! I edited the a couple of images the other day to make this little Oregon/Trail Blazers logo, could've put the logo a little bit higher up on the wood, but oh well.. me likey.


----------



## widdle

I like that plate…Or is it a bowl. That looks like some kind of dessert with onions…

I dig a shoulder plane, a straight stick and it's a dado plane…But you know what i really like ? Japanese chisels…I can roll the steel on 4 or five decent chisels but not that blue steel..butter..The lie nielsen's are good steel too, but two light and small …


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dig it 7. Well done man!


----------



## widdle

saving toe's, one beer at a time…is that a piece of paper, that says ripcity?


----------



## ToddJB

I like it 7. I've only tried to transfer once and it sucked.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Fellers..

I like my shoulder plane, it gets fair usage, much like what the others said though mainly cleaning up dadoes and grooves and such.

Oh yeah, Todd your shoe rack is dope, it does have a hint of sleigh-ish look to it like Stef said, but it's friggin nice man.

Bottle caps can be dangerous Widz… It was originally a piece of paper that said Rip City, then I magically moved it from the paper to the wood.


----------



## widdle

stef, If your gonna spend all that time fitting dovetails, why put a face frame on your cabinet..How big is the box?


----------



## widdle

Image transfer, that sounds pretty cool..


----------



## chrisstef

All the DT's will still be exposed widds. Id like a face frame to attach the cabinet doors to so I don't have to go Euro hinges. I felt like it gave me a little more meat. The overall dimensions are 46" x 28" x 6" deep. Somethin in that market at least. Its my first "cabinet" construction so I'm really going off what I see in my kitchen, to a point.


----------



## terryR

Rabbet plane is worth the price of admission to me. Hard to make this perfect with a chisel or router…










LOL @ Beer Thirty.

Yep, Todd, shoe storage looks fine. Not for men's boots anyway.

Meatless? What about the pigs and goats and chickens and ducks? Pets!


----------



## Mosquito

Someone's making a veneer hammer…

Also, not a tenon. Just sayin' lol


----------



## CB_Cohick

I've seen Steve Ramsey do image transfer where he runs a piece of waxy, non-absorbant paper through an ink jet printer and then skooshes the image onto a piece of wood while the ink is still wet. Is that how you do that, 7?


----------



## chrisstef

I'm wanna face smash this guy. We're all set up for a 3:30 start on a job where from 3:30 - 7 we will demo carpeting in a hallway and then at 8:30-9:30 we will demo the ceiling. He calls this morning and asks if I can get the guys in earlier. I call the boys and get them to show up at 1:30. I was told we can get an earlier start. Boys show up, demo the carpet and effhead says we don't start ceilings until 8:30. I thought we could get an early start! Well for what good effin reason did I send guys early? So you can show them what you want and haul ass. Eff that, waste our money so you can go home and not do your job at night. Stef's pissed. That's horse********************. Youre getting a bill for OT.


----------



## widdle

Do any of you guys know who makes wagon vise hardware other than benchcrafted ? is there anything i could just cut a slot and just mount 
to the bottom of a 1 1/2" to 2" bench.. Would like something small, sort of like the maguire little knob thing..


----------



## WillliamMSP

This guy has done, more or less, what I want to do for a wagon vise - http://lumberjocks.com/projects/232522 
It's the tail vise screw that LV sells. I might add a bushing/bearing on the loose end of the screw and I might also add some kind of rails to aid in smooth travel and less racking, if necessary.


----------



## ToddJB

> Someone s making a veneer hammer…
> 
> - Mosquito


meh, my money is on an old pic from a marking gauge build.


----------



## Mosquito

oooh that could be too, Todd. Maybe I was projecting my desires for a veneer hammer lol

*Widdle*
Re: wagon vise, I made my own with a wood threader kit. In addition to what WilliamMSP linked, I know of these

http://www.lakeerietoolworks.com/collections/wooden-wagon-vise-screw-kits

http://www.hovartercustomvise.com/twin-handle-face-vise-series-2-hardware-kit

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=70932&cat=1,41659

(first and last are the same, but I'd rather buy from Lee Valley, given that I've heard experiences of people ordering from Lake Eerie directly, and not getting their kits for several months)


----------



## 7Footer

Widdle why dont you just man up and make one like Shipwright?

Yeah Chris, that's the method I use, its quick and easy and looks good if you get the settings on your printer right.

Sorry about having to deal with that Touch Hole, Stef….


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sucks Stef.


----------



## widdle

Thanks guys…
Shipwright "s a wiz for sure…But i would prefer to just spin a small wheel or handle. i swear i've seen somewhere a cool set up that just mounts to the underside of a bench?table…Mabye it was maguire, who is out of the game apparently…I have a 1 3/4" farm style top i made for someone and than we went a different route so, was hoping to use it as a utility table?bench outside with a wagon style vise…So it's already built but can cut some slots in it obviously..Cant quite wrap my head around the mechanics..


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, the other option, and an easy one, at that, is the Veritas inset vise. The only thing that I'm not thrilled about is the little twirly actuation. I need something bigger to spin to feel manly.


----------



## widdle

I've seen that Bill…Probably wouldn't go that route…


----------



## chrisstef

Peep this widds

http://www.hovartercustomvise.com/vise-models/twin-handle-face-vise-series-2-hardware-kit


----------



## jmartel

I'm with Todd, definitely a marking gauge. A veneer hammer typically has the brass in a slot rather than attached to a rabbet.


----------



## TheFridge

Trying to figure out what tools I want next and a shoulder has never come up. I just use a chisel and a block to register it against. Works great unless I get impatient and try to take too much off at once.


----------



## terryR

Yes, a marking gauge. Not a tenon, but looky how versatile a rabbet plane can be!  Besides, they just look cool.

Bought a new DSLR, cheapest one I think? Canon Eos something; free shipping! Need to capture higher resolution images of my life…










...sometimes…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mmm. . . . bacon!


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, local political action committee meeting?


----------



## terryR

^LOL!

Yes, and any contractor we ask for an estimate on my new shop…after they learn where exactly we live!


----------



## ToddJB

Mos and Bill, great deal on a cool grinder

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=170608


----------



## AnthonyReed

That bacon looks so comfy basking in the sun.


----------



## Mosquito

That's a ways up there, wonder what shipping would be like… Looks pretty sweet though. I hardly use the grinder I have though lol


----------



## ToddJB

In going back and reading it, I missed the note that states the stand doesn't come with it. Not nearly as good of a deal without the stand.


----------



## 7Footer

Thats a great shot of the pigs Terry. Haha. Your tool making pics are inspiring even without a fancy camera.

Too bad about the stand, that thing is oozing with swag.

I think my arm-r-seal went bad








looked in my paint cabinet last night, found like 4 more containers of finishes and mixes that went bad. I need to get back in the shop!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Thanks guys…
> Shipwright "s a wiz for sure…But i would prefer to just spin a small wheel or handle. i swear i ve seen somewhere a cool set up that just mounts to the underside of a bench?table…Mabye it was maguire, who is out of the game apparently…I have a 1 3/4" farm style top i made for someone and than we went a different route so, was hoping to use it as a utility table?bench outside with a wagon style vise…So it s already built but can cut some slots in it obviously..Cant quite wrap my head around the mechanics..
> 
> - widdle


Check my bench build. I have good photos of how you want to do it.


----------



## ToddJB

I bought the small can of Arm-R-Seal this time for the same reason, 7.


----------



## 7Footer

No doubt man I might buy the small can too, or maybe throw it in a glass jar right away.. that stuff a'int cheap either!


----------



## DanKrager

Loss to skinning is one of my pet peeves and that is one of the many reasons I've settled on lacquer as my choice of finish. It is self sealing at the first coat and usually two coats will produce a remarkably smooth finish. Cleanup is a breeze even if dried in places because lacquer thinner dissolves the dried finish.

I have some professional Sherwin Williams stains that have been on my shelf for over 20 years and have never skinned and are as fresh as the day they were made. They are paint thinner based. I do not know why that is.

And the few items that there isn't much option, I put a thin layer of the appropriate solvent on top just before I seal the can and it seems to postpone the skinning for a long time. A reasonable alternative is to put aluminum foil disk on the surface that is large enough to bind on the sides and not sink. Awkward compared to putting a thin layer of plastic (like Saran wrap), but the plastic does not survive some solvents. I've never used this method but forcing the oxygen out can be done with an aerosol for that purpose. A friend used a shot of propane just before closing the lid. It worked, but I'm not that much of a gambler.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Dan are you saying you could cram some foil into the can itself, effectively separating the air in the can from the finish?


----------



## 7Footer

Holy cow, interesting info Dan, thank you! Propane? Wow!


----------



## putty

great idea on the propane Dan!! Is propane heavier than air?

edit: Just googled it, propane is 1.55 the density of air.


----------



## Mosquito

I've often wondered of those vacuum seal canister setups would work with finish…


----------



## widdle

> Thanks guys…
> Shipwright "s a wiz for sure…But i would prefer to just spin a small wheel or handle. i swear i ve seen somewhere a cool set up that just mounts to the underside of a bench?table…Mabye it was maguire, who is out of the game apparently…I have a 1 3/4" farm style top i made for someone and than we went a different route so, was hoping to use it as a utility table?bench outside with a wagon style vise…So it s already built but can cut some slots in it obviously..Cant quite wrap my head around the mechanics..
> 
> - widdle
> 
> Check my bench build. I have good photos of how you want to do it.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> </blockquote
> 
> Im thinking i could make this work….http://lumberjocks.com/projects/186626


----------



## Pezking7p

Widdle, the downside to that setup is that the handle will back in and out with the screw. Kind of annoying if you want to have 8-10" of travel on your vise block. All you need is two more nuts and some washers and thrust bearings to hold the screw captive. I think I have about $30 of materials in my wagon vise. It works great.

Re: skinning. Anything you do to remove oxygen will prevent skinning. Part of the problem, though, is that even if it doesn't skin over, that is a one-part crosslinking finish. The components are mixed together and the crosslinker is going to degrade over time, with or without oxygen. I had a can of poly that was not skinned in the least, but would not set up completely. I think it's about a 1-year lifetime on those crosslinkers.

I might buy a dozen baby chickens on the way home. Trying to fight The Vegans.


----------



## 7Footer

Looks like Hog got that new hearing protection from LV…. It's super stylish.


----------



## widdle

stef wears that for safety when the crew is demoing the second floor…


----------



## bandit571

The Other half bought one of these…









I got stuck doing the assembly…...instructions were crap, almost done and had to tear it all down, two parts were found to be bass-ackwards. Got the irons seasoned. Soooo, lunch today was grilled chicken. Of course, we also had to go and buy the grilling tools too.

Maybe a big cookout this weekend???


----------



## WillliamMSP

I like that wagon vise, Pez. Where did you get the hardware? I'd prefer a handwheel to the sliding wooden handle.


----------



## chrisstef

That's friggin hilarious 7.

I wear it on my small head widds. Don't wanna poke my eye out.

Nice toy bandit. That a smoker too?


----------



## terryR

> I ve often wondered of those vacuum seal canister setups would work with finish…
> 
> - Mosquito


Wondered that, too. Wife has one for sealing meats. Has an attachment for canning jars! But pez is right, time breaks down crap into smaller crap.

The shop stool reminds me…

Last night on youTube I saw a dude make a moxxon from a barbell shaft. $40? Comes in 2 halves and both are 1" threaded acme with the appropriate 'nut'. googling for an example now…


----------



## terryR

Here's a 5-foot threaded bar for $30, but shipping will double that, and you'll have to cut it in 1/2.

http://www.amazon.com/CAP-Barbell-Standard-Threaded-Collars/dp/B002OOYLGO


----------



## AnthonyReed

LAWL…. Hog is always on the cutting edge of fashion.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bill, I bought all my stuff from McMaster. Prices were very reasonable. The most expensive part is the handwheel, honestly.

The real downside to this is that you need to have some access to machine tools. I had my guy at work bore and pin my handwheel, as well as tap it for the knob, but you can probably buy one drilled and ready to go. Then all you need to do is drill for a split pin to hold the screw in place. Maybe a drill press is all you need to make this happen at home, though, and not a mill?

But as course of a thread as you can. I bought 6 tpi and I wish every day I had bought 4 tpi. Must faster screw travel.


----------



## theoldfart

Why not go with wood? My leg vise is something like 2 to 2 1/2 TPI. One or two spins and it's locked down solid.

Edit: Beware I'm on roids right now so if you give me smart ass answer you might see another vintage Red Roid Rage! 'Jus sayin. Tired of this ish. Rant done


----------



## widdle

Micro adjustable lamp…1/16" per turn…









Of, put on some music, square up some stock and cut some tails…

Mabye the homemade wagon vise is the way to go… pez, can i make it work on a 1 3/4" top ? Does the screw even need to be that big ? I don't ever really crank my existing end vise thing..


----------



## shampeon

Oh man, Kevin's juicing. We did this to him. We encouraged his Bondo pose, and now he's getting swole for summer.


----------



## theoldfart

Wid, would like to but can't go down to the shop for another day or two. I have made a lot of things in my head though. Sucky part is I can't see my mom for another day till things in my lungs clear up.

Did just watch a video by the Samuri Carpenter building a bench, great looking bench and a lotta shop power tools.


----------



## ToddJB

State of the shop - snowed in.










70s and sunny yesterday not a flake on the ground. 50s and sunny tomorrow. Today is not okay. Powers been out since 6am.


----------



## 7Footer

Isn't that Samurai bench something else OF? Fantastic bench!

Holy crap Todd! I hope Walden did't get buried!


----------



## shampeon

TOF, I saw that video on Gizmondo. The comments there are pretty hilarious.

"and this guy is a master carpenter who doesn't use a router to hollow out slots? Yeah, sorry bro…..using a spade bit for this just makes you look stupid." This was for a through mortise, which he hogged out using a Forstner bit, then cleaned up with chisels and a rasp.


----------



## theoldfart

I guess I've become a bit opinionated where power tools are concerned and this is not where I should be. The truth is I'm happy with MY bench, with the way I made it and all the ugly flaws I put on it. I am not skilled in hand tool use yet. Not may folks can afford, me included, all the tools he used. My goal has been to discover and learn to use hand tools and I need to work on not looking down on power tool use.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, I've got nothing in particular against people using power tools for woodworking. The comment was that he is clearly a moron because he didn't use a router. Everyone's a certified expert on The Internet, I guess, even when they misidentify the type of drill bit and joint he was making.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! I saw that Shamp. Dudes screen name is 'TheEducatedGeek' too, what a douche canoe… comments are often the best thing about posts like that!


----------



## ShaneA

"douche canoe"--I am going to steal that one. Awesome


----------



## 7Footer

^Thank Todd, thats all him, I can't take credit for that one!


----------



## ToddJB

Anyone surprised that Shane wants to steal 7s douche canoe? Cuz I'm not.

Edit: As for all good sayings, I stole it too. I actually heard it from the pulpit at church. <-- true


----------



## widdle

I watched some of the samurai's videos lately…At first i thought he was annoying,,,But i like him, He's highly skilled..He could build you a house or furniture with power or without is my take on him…He's a bit of a trip ..The hand/ power talk is ridiculous…Guys throw out what a router can and can't do…Silly..Spend a few hundred hours with a tool and tell me what and what it can do…
I spend 80 percent of my shop time using hand tools, if i was to spend the other twenty percent using hand tools, it would take up 80 percent of my time…

Give the samurai three hundred dollar gift certificate to home depot and a bucket,,,Quality won't change would be my guess


----------



## 7Footer

Completely agree Widdle. On all accounts. The joinery that guy uses, while making it look simple is very impressive. He's got major skills, a little better video production and his channel will really blow up.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Thanks Pez, will investigate.


----------



## shampeon

Maybe fewer gong sound samples. I agree with wid that at first his white-guy-samauri schitck was pretty off-putting.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah, and I wish he'd quit saying 'samurai ouuut' at the end of all his videos, thats David Bammer sh!t right there.


----------



## putty

The guy is a master of his skill saw.. He cut his tenons with one sideways!


----------



## widdle

that ain't nothin…He does love his rabbet block plane…I bet he wears his rig no matter where he goes , night or day..

I worked with a really talented guy in santa barbara for about a year..I would see him at the market at night, or on a weekend…always had a tape on his jorts…I'd be like.." dude, stoked your here, can i get a measurement on this milk carton…oh wait , the bread too, Whatyou got ?"


----------



## summerfi

You guys seem to like my sawmill pics, so here's a few more. This is a big knotty elm log I sawed this afternoon. It was a 9' log that my tractor wouldn't pick up. I think it would if it was dry, but it's quite wet. So I bucked it into two short logs and milled the first one today. I didn't measure the diameter but it's probably 28 or 30". Quite the chore for handling by yourself.




























Just a little block of wood here.










All done. Most of the boards are 16" wide. I did a quick tally and this is just over 100 bf.










And for those of you who are about to have dinner, here's what a big wood grub looks like when it's in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## widdle

That is killer Bob…The two guys i know out here seem to do there milling solo as well….One guys about late sixties and the other about 165 lbs wet..Insane what you guys can move..Never worked with elm, is it similar to ash ? Seems like last year or whenever, you and John milled up a few odd trees, and were interested how they would turn out, any good surprises from last years mill up ?


----------



## putty

Nice Bob! Where do you store all this wood?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Maybe fewer gong sound samples. I agree with wid that at first his white-guy-samauri schitck was pretty off-putting.
> 
> - shampeon


Samurai say "this workbench is the avenue for countless dreams to become a reality….."

I'm sorry but….lawlz.


----------



## terryR

Funny, I just watch SamuraiCarpenter build his bench last night! Very cool. Love the deadmon, mon.

Awesome, Bob! Be glad it's wet, the Elm I've worked is hard as Osage when dry.

Holy snow, Todd. Looks pretty, but no power sux.


----------



## summerfi

widdle - Elm is nothing like ash IMO. It's softer, has more color, and is a little stringy. It's quite a nice wood to work with though, and when stained looks a lot like walnut. I did have one ash log in this bunch BTW. That was two years ago already that John and I milled a bunch of elm and locust. The only thing I've made out of it so far is my saw till.

putty - I'm quickly running out of room for wood. By the time I get the rest of these logs milled I'll be full to the gills. I store my dry wood in the upstairs of my shop, but the wet wood I keep outdoors under a shed where there is good air circulation.

Terry - I've had some elm that's hard, but most is softer, about like walnut. Must depend on the individual tree. This is Siberian elm, an ornamental, since elm is not native here.


----------



## Pezking7p

I've seen an elm slab table that was astounding.

Pulled the trigger. Six chicks and two ducks. They run around the box and carry on like no other. It's pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Tim457

> putty - I m quickly running out of room for wood. By the time I get the rest of these logs milled I ll be full to the gills. I store my dry wood in the upstairs of my shop, but the wet wood I keep outdoors under a shed where there is good air circulation.
> - summerfi


Bob, running out of space to store wood when you have a sawmill is unpossible. Just mill up some sticks and build another shed, fill that with more milled logs, rinse and repeat, problem solved. And too bad that grub got sliced up. Apparently pretty tasty if you put it on a spit over a campfire with a little salt. Might depend on the grub type though.

Pez, what got you started raising ducks? Pets or dinner? Quack!


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool Pez, and second the quack.

Wids duck pics made me laugh.

Cool stuff guys, I have some progress pics, but didn't get the computer back until yesterday (9 days in the ER). They had to reformat the hard drive, so I lost some programs. I got a shoot load of new pictures of the sliding door build loaded on the puter, but now can't resize them. When I get MSOffice installed Friday, maybe that will give me a photo editor (using Windows 7). Built the door out of old barn wood and reclaimed t&g flooring.


----------



## bandit571

The new grill is not a smoker…however, my son and his buddies are working on an adapter for to become a smoker grill.

Old "Dragster" beltsander threw a bearing out the side…..been working the sander hard for over 5 years now. New sander has all the same features but one. That tiny front wheel is now a full sized roller. HEPA air filter box out the back end. Sander is my go-to for rehabs and sharpening. Cost me $85 and change out the door today…hoping I can get at least 5 years out of this new one.


----------



## terryR

Pez, not a bad brooder box. Whatcha gonna do with them in 2 weeks?

My wife ordered another 20 guineas this week for a June delivery. Guineas are fantastic for keeping fire ants under control…and snakes!


----------



## duckmilk

> Pez, not a bad brooder box. Whatcha gonna do with them in 2 weeks?
> 
> - terryR


Train them to the cat boxes?

My dad got some Guineas once, but foxes eventually did them in.


----------



## jmartel

My wife wants to get ducks when we leave the city. She can't eat chicken eggs, but can eat duck eggs. Unfortunately they are expensive as hell.


----------



## Pezking7p

In two weeks I might need to add another box. Supposedly I'm going to need 16 sq ft of box before I can move them outside. At which point I will have to have built a coop. Not sure what I am going to do about that. I have some buildings that may suffice. But I kind of want to build one you can move around the yard.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like it might be recipe time soon. I'd love to get chickens but way to many fox, coyote, skunk, raccoon and a plethora of other vermin that would eat all the chickens before I got to.


----------



## Mosquito

Pssh, amateurs. I go for the big stuff


----------



## ToddJB

Powers back, house is warm, back is sore.



















First coat of finish is on. Trying Stef's foamer route for the first two coats.










Tony:


----------



## bandit571

> Pssh, amateurs. I go for the big stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


The truck drivers driving those Honda parts trucks to the plants around here….those are refered to a speedbumps. Trucks don't even slow down…..


----------



## ToddJB

The area of Ohio I grew up you anticipated a deer hitting your car every winter. Back corner panel of my Honda Civic had multiple deer shaped dents, and I've cleaned out my fair share of grills.


----------



## bandit571

One year, I had a 6 pointer take umberage to my going down "HIS" road…...he turned around and charged the Dodge Caravan I was driving home from work…..side of his head and his shoulder trashed the hood, back leg took out the lens of the headlight. Then the bastard jumped up and ran away. Deductable on van was $500….about what the parts totaled up to…..

Been seeing 20-40 of the critters about any evening lately, trying to avoid driving in their favourite spots. see a lot of "leftovers" alomgside the highways around here….semis do a very nasty number on them….bump, bump….


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, I would think that those ducks would make a good cougar snack. You teasin' that mountain lion? LAWL.

Deer are thick around here too. If I were a hunter, I'd sit on my patio drinking a beverage and when they showed up, I'd lean forward and activate the machine gun to take out 20 or so before the others got away. They've done thousands of dollars in damage to my trees. I've never had a deer attack the vehicle, but I've hit one and came close to many others. They stand around and watch me mow the lawn, several standing in the recent mowing path close enough to slap on the next pass. One day when the kids were small, we were driving and spotted a long string of deer approaching the road. We stopped to watch and as they crossed the road they had to jump both fences, which gave me an idea. I inched the van forward until I was directly in their path, and instead of going around they all jumped over the van! It was awesome! Another awesome treat was to have a 30 point buck come over with his buddies to "nuzzle" my hand. And the fawns came up to suck on my fingers….HA! Not made up…these where deer in captivity and quite tame.

Terry, I didn't know that guineas took out fire ants! We don't have that problem yet, but I've threatened to get the guineas to take out our excessive tick problem. We have wild turkeys that do a number on the tick population, and threaten our garden here and there.
DanK


----------



## terryR

Yep, guineas rule. Of course, they make a lot of freekin noise, too! Our fowl are free range, so we haven't seen a tick in years. Used to be a major problem.

No cell signal here, but we get duck eggs for free. They are nasty, filthy critters, Pez. Their webbed feet create mud as they walk around; sorta like tapping the surface of wet cement. And they need a big watering hole to rinse their beaks of mud.

We put up the birds at night t avoid feeding the coyotes. 450 square foot coop, built 16" on center, headers over the 3 doors, and hardy panel on the outside. word!


----------



## DanKrager

That must be time consuming, Terry, to round up and put the birds away at night! I can just see you running around, making noise, flapping your arms etc! You, a serious talented woodworker! HAW HAW!

Around here, I'm afraid the little hens would be owl bait. They just wouldn't have much freedom or if they did they wouldn't last very long. I'm biting my tongue from making a political comment…

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Dang, that's a good clip of snow there Todd. Brosia is lookin nice too. Hope the ARS pans out the way youd like it, ive had good luck with that method. 6 wiped on coats is too much time for this guy. 2 brush, 2 rub, doneski.

Cool pets ya got there Pez. Whats the diff between goose eggs and chicken eggs? Besides the obvious wiseass.

Ive got a big ole fox that comes rummaging through the yard from time to time. And some kind of pteryadactyl that must have fed on the koi fish the previous owner had. I seen wingzilla poking around right after we filled the hole lookin all bummed. Good news is that he found my neighbors koi pond, and their biggest fish.

Good pile ya got there Bob. I want a mill in a bad way.

Completed the face frame for the tv cab last night. Time to mill some more cherry and birch for doors and panels. Need to mock one up before I commit to a style.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Yep, guineas rule. Of course, they make a lot of freekin noise, too! Our fowl are free range, so we haven t seen a tick in years. Used to be a major problem.
> 
> No cell signal here, but we get duck eggs for free. They are nasty, filthy critters, Pez. Their webbed feet create mud as they walk around; sorta like tapping the surface of wet cement. And they need a big watering hole to rinse their beaks of mud.
> 
> We put up the birds at night t avoid feeding the coyotes. 450 square foot coop, built 16" on center, headers over the 3 doors, and hardy panel on the outside. word!
> 
> - terryR


I'm still a little clueless on the coop. But I know I want a completely enclosed coop/run that I can easily move around the yard to prevent them completely ruining my yard. Planning on 10 sqft per bird in the run, 3 sqft per bird inside the coop, 3 nesting boxes. Coop will be raised above the run to provide some shade. Probably 2×4 construction with hardy siding as well.

I read more about the ducks last night….we'll see what happens. I'll probably make a little pond for them to splash around in. I've read about them ruining lawns so if they aren't either really cute or laying eggs…they might end up as duck proscuitto.



> That must be time consuming, Terry, to round up and put the birds away at night! I can just see you running around, making noise, flapping your arms etc! You, a serious talented woodworker! HAW HAW!
> 
> Around here, I m afraid the little hens would be owl bait. They just wouldn t have much freedom or if they did they wouldn t last very long. I m biting my tongue from making a political comment…
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


They actually run into the coop every night on their own. At least chickens do, not sure about guineas.

Todd, SNOW? Crazy.


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone have any suggestions on stile & rail bits? Id prefer a middle to top of the pack bits. If I'm gonna drop coins on it id like to get a bunch of doors out of them. Mostly looking for an ogee profile or a cove. Flat panel. Shaker style.


----------



## JayT

Pez, have you visited the Backyard Chickens website? There are some real over the top people on there, but there's also a lot of good advice and a whole gallery of chicken coops, including a bunch of mobile ones.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hhahahah! @ "dude, stoked your here, can i get a measurement on this milk carton…oh wait , the bread too, Whatyou got ?" - Fuggin funny Wids!

Thanks for the pictures Bob!

Right on Pez! Looking forward to seeing how the chicken wrangling goes. A movable coop would be awesome! Duck eggs often taste muddy to me and there is no way I know of to determine which will taste amazing and which will taste like green mud. Ducks themselves are cool as pets though; I liked having them.

Terry, guineas? They are pretty birds. Other than pest control what do you raise them for; same as chickens?

Snow sucks, no electricity sucks even more (I am so addicted to electricity on demand). Thanks for the pics Todd, that grain is beautiful.

Kick down pictures Stef!

It's still not Friday…...


----------



## chrisstef

Ill double down on the jorts and tape comments. "I got 128 sq inches in my fridge, if I buy 5 gals of milk and 2 jugs of OJ will they fit?

Pics:


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, Freud professional adjustable sets. They let you shim to match any panel thickness. I love mine, very smooth finish and I could cut the shaker profile in a single pass on my 2.25Hp router.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is looking very cool man! Thanks.

Right?!?? The "Dude, I am so glad you're here…" is what made me laugh at my phone yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Pezking7p

JayT. I went briefly yesterday to see how much space I needed for my coop/run. Haven't had any time yet to peruse. Hell, I can hardly keep up with this one thread.

Tony, I hope the ducks lay eggs but I don't even know if they're lady ducks, let alone laying ducks. We'll see.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet action, Stef. Looks great.


----------



## terryR

If we wait till dark-thirty, the birds are usually ready to go inside.

Tony, yes. Ducks are good eats, same for guineas. And eggs, too.

DT's lookin good, Stef! Probably gonna copy your saw till…not the walnut.


----------



## jmartel

I gotta say, dovetailing in poplar is much nicer than harder woods. You can make it just a hair oversize and then it compresses to fit to make a nice tight joint. Yet another good reason to use it for drawer sides/backs. I still hate the way it looks and how soft it is, but it's growing on me for use as a secondary wood.


----------



## DanKrager

^ !! 

Eureaka! I think I've FINALLY settled on an easy, accurate, and repeatable way to quickly sharpen my marking knife. I use a broken planer blade with the sharp edge ground off leaving a 1/8" x 1/2" blank. I prefer it without a handle so that I can lay it against a tall flat surface when needed. It also takes up less space in my apron pocket. I put a flexible plastic cap on the point to protect it and it always goes in my pocket point first in case it slips out.

I'm using my Tormek SD185 jig with the same settings that I use for sharpening my spindle gouge with an Ellsworth type configuration, but on this flat stick it produces a very nice cone at the end whose center becomes the slightly radiused point. The sides end up being ground perpendicular to the face of the knife which is very desirable to keep the knife from peeling away my guide edge.


















DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I actually quite like working with poplar, and think it can look quite good when finished. It's just got more variety than a lot of other woods


----------



## jmartel

I really need to sharpen my chisels though. Poplar requires them to be pretty sharp or it will tear on you. Wasn't getting any tearout on the beech drawer fronts, but was tearing the last corner on Drawer #2. But I haven't sharpened my chisels in a while anyway, so they need done. That's the biggest reason I've found for having more than 3 or 4 chisels, is not having to sharpen them as frequently. Use 1/4, 1/2 and 3/4 until they wear out, then switch to 3/8, 5/8, and 1". Then sharpen all as a batch.

I need to sharpen my kitchen knives again anyway, so I'll do a sharpening night tonight or tomorrow night after working in the garage.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree on the tearing with less than sharp tools, but that's also a good habit forming quality of it as well lol


----------



## ToddJB

Just watched the Samurai bench video. Cool stuff.

Two things - Them slabs, tho










And, I like this bench, but I think he'll not like having his bottom shelf have a lip all the way around it. Seems like a great place to catch dust that is a pain to clean out, unless you use compressed air.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work DanK. Slicing into the workpiece can be a pain sometimes. Ill ship you all my marking knifes for you to dial in. Thanks.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm with Todd on Samy's lower shelf. My shelf is not flush with the top of the stretchers but there's no screws holding the planks and I can just pick them up and dust them off.


----------



## ToddJB

Stunning bookcase


----------



## Mosquito

> I m with Todd on Samy s lower shelf. My shelf is not flush with the top of the stretchers but there s no screws holding the planks and I can just pick them up and dust them off.
> 
> - theoldfart


Same approach I have with my tool well too

Also, +1 on this



> Stunning bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## widdle

Pez gather those little Duckies around the tube, 3:55 est , Go Ducks…


----------



## chrisstef

Race cars, lasers, aero-planes …..


----------



## ToddJB

.... it's ah duck blurr.


----------



## ToddJB

This little creature turned 2 today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! That's a lot of blood. How'd you get her to smile so quickly after you punched her in the nose?


----------



## chrisstef

Happy bday addie!


----------



## ToddJB

That is an unattended toddler with a starbucks cake pop.


----------



## bandit571

And now comes the Terrible Twos….....


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Bandit she had the terrible 0s and 1s. Our hope is that she hit them super early and our 3 yr old hit them late. Our hope is their 2s and 4s are a breeze.


----------



## bandit571

I have an 11 yr old Grand DIVA BRAT…....at least I can always send her home to her mom…..


----------



## shampeon

> Our hope is the their 2s and 4s are a breeze.


Hahahahahahaha.

/takes deep breath

Hahahahahahahahahahaha.

8^)


----------



## ToddJB

If there is no hope, then what is there?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy b-day little one!


----------



## shampeon

Honestly, it gets better after 4, and better still at 5. It's incremental, then it's leaps and bounds. Kindergarten is a huge change. Milo's about to turn 6, Desi 4. Desi's been a handful sometimes, so having Milo mature has made Katie and I step back from the brink.

That pic is a classic.


----------



## DanKrager

Love that mischievous look on her face, Todd.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Nathan seems to be on the 2 year schedule. Colicky from 0-6 mths, good and cute for a while, captain meltdown from 2.5 to 3 and now hes pretty cool again. Im guessing (hoping) i got another 9 months of the good life.

Pez that set is chedder! I dunno if im smart enough to operate that jammy. You got any opinion on amana bits? I can grab one local for a couple over a hundy.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, do you have a link to how you do the transfers? I've gotta make 16 more tap handles for my buddies brewery.


----------



## widdle

Just started pre game warmups, and prepied for the game….Apparently it's 7:00 pacific time…Great..

More duckish theme…


----------



## theoldfart

Wide, I do like the theme. Intarsia?

Also the holdfast in the background, a Phil Koontz style from Blackbear Forge?


----------



## 7Footer

That thing about the guinea pigs is crazy, cool!

Diggin the cabinet Stef.

My my Widz, that is a pretty box, really purdy (you sure got a purdy mouf).

Lol, Addie lookin like an extra from The Walking Dead,

You guys seriously just bust out a Duck Tales reference? Hands down my favorite cartoon ever, I'd run home when the bus dropped me off when I was young so I wouldn't miss it, fuggin bus wouldn't drive up my road so I had to walk 3/4 mile each way… Might solve a mystery, or re-write history!

Jmart, I do just use the Steve Ramsey method, but after lots and lots of trials I've noticed a few small things that really seem to help. Change your printer settings and tell if you're printing on 'other photo paper' or glossy photo/slow drying paper, also change it to best print quality, and vivid color, and of course the mirror print. I print pretty much everything out of MS word because it's super easy to place it anywhere on the paper and east to resize to whatever i need. I try to keep it away from the sides of the paper so the little brushes on the rollers that feed the paper through leave as little trails/marks as possible.. But with that I'm starting to find that even when there are trails through your image, if you have the settings on best quality and vivid color, there's enough ink that it will blend in just right. Another thing I've noticed is the color will fade a little bit if you use any sort of sanding sealer/de-waxed shellac/seal-a-cell… All my settings references are for a Brother printer..But here is the video where Steve shows how its done. 



There was something else i was going to mention and now I forgot.. I'll try and remember.

Just finished this guy last night, the seal-a-cell really made the ink blend in and lighten up a bit, I still think it looks good though!


----------



## jmartel

Thanks, 7'er. These tap handles will be my first project on the lathe. So, we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Wids! What do you do with all those beautiful pieces you make? Do you know a chick with a shop on Abbott Kinney that you supply or something?

Looks great 7, I dig it.


----------



## widdle

Anyone hear from smitty ?

tony, abbott kinney, no.


----------



## 489tad

Widdle the box looks great.
7 Thanks for the printer info. 
Todd that is a great picture. "


----------



## shampeon

Finished laminating (QSWO and cherry) and rough cutting the frame for the desk I'm making. Now cutting the tenons for the legs.


----------



## TheFridge

My kids pretty much kicked and spit their way through daycare from the time they turned 2. Son is 4 and daughter is almost 3. Was wondering how long it would take before they got kicked out. Apparently they both have the great timing are going out together. New daycare starts Tuesday. Bless those workers there. They'll probably celebrate.

The second our baby girl turned 2 she went from the sweetest little angel to a ********************in moody demon child. One that'll slap you (or my wife. She wouldn't dare hit me ) and then kiss the whelps.


----------



## woodcox

Why are smaller versions of something cuter and impossible not to have? About 6" x 2 3/4". I have a similar size Bessey vise mounted to my mechanics box that is no where near as nice as this Marples.










I am making the top to my tool bench with a good over hang to accommodate this little guy.


----------



## widdle

Good work shame
Woody, that vise looks like good one..Four leaf clover and all..sweet
OF, sorry i spaced out..Yes , sounds right to hand forged. I like them, they have a bit of spring to them..
How's your mom ?


----------



## theoldfart

She's hanging in there. We've stopped most of her meds except those needed for comfort. Right now she is pretty clear and we've had some good conversations. I'm grateful for this time. Thanks for asking.


----------



## chrisstef

Duck tales. Hell yea. N rocks out to the movie.

Glad to hear theres some quality time being had OF.

Why the cherry sammich shamp? All exposed?

Gorgeous widdle, fuggin gorgeous.

Friday baby. Meeting time.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd. Super cute. Can't believe she's two! My nephew turned into a human being overnight at age 9-10.

Stef, never used any other sets, but I'm sure they are all pretty similar in quality. I will say that the shims were clutch. Also, not that I've used the feature, but the frued set can be modified to cut long tenons. as well as cut glass doors if you buy an additional cutter. Also extremely good YouTube videos about how to use all the features.


----------



## terryR

Great looking box, Wids.

New DSLR camera in the house, battery charged, no one ordered a memory card. doh!


----------



## JayT

Cute pic, Todd.

Very clean work, Ian. What's the overall design of the desk going to be?

Oh, and Rock Chalk!










That is all, carry on.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm good looks Pez. Ill get my youtube on and see whats good. It was my intention to buy a set that I could use for kitchen cabinets because wifey hates the golden oak arched raised panels and eventually wants to go shaker style in white. Of course she could decide on a style that she does like so that's a moot point. I also realized I'm 4' short on material. Back to the wood hut.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is cool Ian! Thanks for the pics.

Very cool Woodcox.

Damn Kev.

Uh huh Friday. Meetings suck Stef, sorry man.


----------



## jmartel

Good to hear about your mom, Kevin. It's always rough. I remember when my grandfather died on Christmas day like 10 years ago.

Terry, what DSLR did you go with? I know you said it was one of the Canon EOS models. I would highly highly recommend getting at least this 50mm lens if nothing else. The kit lens that comes with the cameras is OK, but nothing really special. You won't notice much of a difference between that and a higher end point and shoot. Body really doesn't matter all that much for photos except in extreme conditions, lenses are what set it apart. This lens is cheap, super sharp, and can make the background all blurry-like that draws people to DSLR's. Unfortunately a lot of the other lenses worth buying are way more expensive, but this is great to keep in the bag. Doesn't zoom at all, though.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-50mm-1-8-STM-Lens/dp/B00X8MRBCW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458915889&sr=8-1&keywords=canon+50mm+1.8

The lens I used to take the tiger photo in my avatar cost like $1500, for reference. Luckily I was able to rent it. At one point I was looking into renting an $8000 lens for an airshow here, too. I ended up selling my nice DSLR and going to a mirrorless camera a while ago though. Easier to carry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If I have to work toady you bastages need to talk.

I did a thing yesterday that was better than a thing I did the other day which made me happy:









Not a lot to share from my recently uneventful life, sorry.


----------



## chrisstef

I support this message ^.

Ive decided not to start anything that I cant finish. After the pizza they are about to deliver I'm shuttin er down. I hope. Eff you stupid desk phone and your incessant ringing. Go to hell.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Doesn't your girl handle the phones? Tell her to say your out of the office.

Happy for you to get an abbreviated work day.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T. We get calls piped directly in to our extensions unfortunately but the chola is welcomed into the office at any time. She's a trip.

Looks like an early dismissal after a cup of coffee and a few rounds of cards.

Ya know what gets me …. uncooked bacon on pizza. Pre-cook that ish. I do not want a half burnt half raw chunk of bacon on my pizza. It confuses my tongue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! Good for you man.

That is just lazy pie making. No excuse.


----------



## 7Footer

Gorgeous little vice, Dub-C!

Those chicks are so cute Pez, and 2 duck friends is awesome!

Dang Tony, you are cookin! Well done man.

The Chola, lol!

Lol, easy Stef, it's Friday brah. Throw on Young Dro - FDB, crank the bass and you'll feel better, follow it up with a nice dose of reggae! Its a great combo.

Holy crap, Ducks looked good last night. I didn't give them enough credit. Not sure if Duke was really not that good or if Oregon is that serious. They looked awesome last night. 
Blazers got F'd by an ex-Dukie last night, total crap, screw that jj red-dick, hes a piece of crap. Every player on the Clippers is a whiny little b!tch a$$ ho. *FDB!*
Sorry for my outburst, Blazers really needed that game last night, and should've had it.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## shampeon

This is the design I'm going for. It's a kid's desk, sort of inspired by the Danish modern Z chairs. Decided on cherry instead of walnut after working on the design, mostly because I had enough cherry right now.









I'm going to add a drawer after I'm done with the main desk. And I'm going to round over everything, a la Danish modern.


----------



## 7Footer

Neat little Danish piece you're working on there Shamp.

Seriously Stef. I wanted to smash my TV last night. We were up 5 with 45 seconds. They made a couple shots, we missed a couple. Then Damian hits an ice cold fade away 3 with CP3 in his face, and then jamal crawford hits the game tying 3 with 11 seconds left.. We call timeout, can't get the ball into Damian, so Mo Harkless makes a decent move, gets contact but no call, but made his move a tad too early, left 2.1 or so on the clock. Then captain of the douchebags CP3 inbounds the ball through the legs of Ed davis and Reddick hits a 20 footer for the win.

Someone needs to buy the rights to drill for oil on Doc Rivers' greasy fuggin forehead.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's going to be saucy Ian.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

Lol! ^.


----------



## summerfi

Spalted maple anyone? I'm not a big fan of spalted wood, but now I have some.


----------



## putty

Whoa, That is nice!! a little goes a long ways though


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

That Mule looks like he's had some Cider !,,Bob


----------



## widdle

Killer Bob..Is that hard or soft maple ? How is the on the rest of that log..


----------



## summerfi

I think it's Norway maple, which, as I understand it, is somewhere between hard and soft maple. It seems pretty soft to me though. A little less than half the log has spalting.


----------



## duckmilk

T'was a tad bit slow here today. Sorry you didn't have much to comment on Tony.

You guys will like your kids better when they have kids of their own.

Lots of great stuff here, but I haven't commented much cause the computer still isn't up to par since they had to clean the hard drive; and I hated reading and posting on my phone. Wished Mos was here to fix it. 2 weeks without emails or Office, so I can't resize pictures. Geek Squad isn't all they advertise.

Lots of (slow) progress on my shop and I will post a butt load of pics when things get working (no I don't have an external site to post them from my phone). Got the sliding door finished and a walk-in door installed, and am now treating the concrete floor with Thompson's Water Seal to keep it from wicking moisture up from the ground. Someone who poured the slab ,before we bought the place, evidently didn't put a moisture barrier under it.
I'll start on the walls next, then floor.

Carry on, I'll be following your antics 

Edit: Who knew Wids was that funny?


----------



## widdle

I did…
Looking forward to seeing that sliding door…


----------



## duckmilk

LOL, you will.


----------



## jmartel

Lots of chips and shavings off the lathe tonight. This is from roughing out 8 of 16 tap handles.


----------



## 489tad

My wife and kids work. 
My contribution was, I bought the eggs.


----------



## Pezking7p

Fancy coffee, Tony.

Sorry to hear about your loss, 7',

Todd, why do you have a lighter on your desk? Bankers don't need lighters.

Jmart burning the Friday night oil.

Stef is not opposed to mild racial epithets.

Chicks/ducks are all still alive. Had to clean poop off three of their butts last night. Apparently it gets hard and covers their vent, and then they die. So that was my Friday.

About to hit the shop, then a bit of yard work, then BBQ in Raleigh. Should get the frames for the coffee table and end table put together tomorrow. Should.


----------



## Pezking7p

That's cool, Dan! Kids and wife must be really artistic. Did I ever tell you we used to have a facility in Naperville? Moved it to NC in 2013, though. Brought a lot of transplants with it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Blowin up your SOTS this morning.





View on YouTube


----------



## WillliamMSP

I watched/listened all the way through. No shame in this 80's kid's game.


----------



## terryR

JPhoto thanks for the tips on lenses! I got the Canon Eos T5; entry level body, but friggin 18MP and HD video. Just the cheap 18-55mm zoom lens that came packaged with the body for $399. Same lens on my previous Nikon, but I broke the lens during an extreme cold spell in the shop. Thus, the whole reason for a new camera.

Had no idea lenses could be rented! Wow! Probably sticking with the cheapo auto-focus for now. I bet it will blow away the iPad!

Lathe looks sweet. Much more class and style than my 4 year old chinese model.
Sure makes a mess, huh?

Here's a copy of Red's cleat which holds planes…mine is of Poplar. Top has been rounded pretty, spacers for planes added.










So, what finish looks good on poplar?


----------



## putty

Nice Terry, what did you ever decide on for your new shop?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Putty.
Still looking for a contractor that will drive way out to our property. Cannot believe it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice eggs Dan.

Morning boys.

Get some.


----------



## 489tad

Start of my busy day. Kids paint eggs, I eat eggs. Scrambled spinach tomato bacon and pepper jack on lightly toasted semolina bread. Get you some of that!
Pez what was the company?


----------



## putty

Oh that looks good!!!

Terry, call Barnwood Builders, they can build you a nice log cabin shop, and you can be on TV too!


----------



## Tim457

Mmm, spinach and tomatoes go really well with eggs. Bacon and cheese that much better. I like Cabot's seriously sharp cheddar in most things that call for cheddar.

No progress pics jmart?



> Geek Squad isn t all they advertise.
> - duckmilk


Sorry, could have told you that, but you said you had already dropped it off with them. The only real fix for a broken Windows computer is to practice paranoid browsing to avoid it in the first place. After they get hosed, the best is to reinstall Windows and all programs from scratch, be careful with your backups that you don't copy viruses back to the new computer, and hope you didn't get a firmware virus. Finding the local computer genius is much better than Geek Squad, but not always easy to find them.


----------



## TheFridge

derp


----------



## TheFridge

You could always just post on the local World of Warcraft board to find one 

Edit: and if they can't help you with your computer at least they could show you how to get the Ashbringer which is the strongest conventional weapon in the game.


----------



## woodcox

Sitting on the deck this AM my daughter says "I think you should go move that spidery filled log so I can get my chair."


----------



## WillliamMSP

I can't remember the last time that a computer of mine got infected and I've never had to resort to anything nearly as drastic as a fresh install of Windows. I'm certainly not limited to G-rated browsing, so when someone says that they've had to take such measures, it makes me wonder what the heck they're doing.


----------



## Mosquito

Same Bill. I don't run active anti-virus stuff either, and haven't had any problems. I do like to reinstall Windows about every 2 years on my main desktop though, just to clean out the system, so to speak. Windows seems to slow down over time, so every now and then a reinstall is a good thing.

The other… eh hem, 12… computers don't get that treatment though, but in all honesty they rarely get used for more than 2 years lol


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, Mos - you're a good guy to ask. I'm getting the itch to build a new server. I have a Win Home Server that I pieced together 6 or 7 years ago, but I'm annoyed that it can't make use of HDDs larger than 2TB and I want something really low-power for 24/7 operation. I'm thinking something like a DC-powered Mini ITX with soldered-in Celeron/Pentium (6-10 watt TDP CPUs). But on the software side of things… ugh. NOT paying for a MS Server OS (WHS was only 100 bucks back in the day, but they're now catering more to small businesses with Server Essentials, and they've got commensurate pricing). Have you used anything like FreeNAS? I could use Win 10 Pro to do what I want, but if I'd rather avoid the $140 price tag, if I can.


----------



## TheFridge

Ah. Computer viruses and subsequent crashes. Reminds me of when I tried to look up the kardashian video about 5-6 years ago. I learned my lesson.

Good times.









If I ever go hog hunting I'm not bringing pit bulls. I'm bringing my kids.


----------



## 7Footer

Hell yeah jmart… I turned a few handles last night for prototypes for the swap…

Sweet plane shelf Terry… I think the general thing with poplar is you have to be careful with oils because some can turn blotchy.. I liked lacquer, or arm-r-seal or the Shamp Sauce mix on all the a bunch of the growler totes and beer stuff I made. Even just a shellac/dna mix would be nice.

hahaha, Fridge are you a closet WOW'er?

Any of you guys watching the shows on that new VICELAND channel? There is some crazy good ish on there.

I've had to fix 2 computers of my co-workers all with the exact same thing, and only one of them claims he was looking at porn, lol. I actually think they were telling the truth though, there's this scamware type thing that accesses your camera, snaps a pic of you and then makes it display a screen that says you have to pay this fine or you will be arrested, and has a bunch of what appears to be fairly legit legal criminal talk, has the fbi logo and stuff. lol, easy fix though. But the pic it takes, is classic… I lost the two I had on my last phone, but omg it was so funny.

Another one of my co-workers, fell for the worst one though- when those people call your house and say they are with windows or microsoft and say your puter is infected, and they install one of those remote access programs, but it starts up and connects every time you turn on your computer… That was creepy, I messed around with it a little bit before removing it but homeslice is never gonna live that one down, he was about to give him the heavily accented indian fellow his credit card for the 'anti virus' program or whatever and he finally realized it was probably a scam… lol!

Was having some fun brainstorming some screwdriver ideas last night… I think I might end up using these handles as chisel handles and making some different ones for the swap…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Learned your lesson as in, "all that trouble for an incredibly boring video"?


----------



## Pezking7p

Dan. I believe it went under the name Corydon. They printed and slit paper.

I haven't had a virus that nasty since Windows 2000. Probably there were ways to fix it but a Windows install only takes an hour or two. I haven't had a home computer since 2012.


----------



## Mosquito

> Oh, Mos - you re a good guy to ask. I m getting the itch to build a new server. I have a Win Home Server that I pieced together 6 or 7 years ago, but I m annoyed that it can t make use of HDDs larger than 2TB and I want something really low-power for 24/7 operation. I m thinking something like a DC-powered Mini ITX with soldered-in Celeron/Pentium (6-10 watt TDP CPUs). But on the software side of things… ugh. NOT paying for a MS Server OS (WHS was only 100 bucks back in the day, but they re now catering more to small businesses with Server Essentials, and they ve got commensurate pricing). Have you used anything like FreeNAS? I could use Win 10 Pro to do what I want, but if I d rather avoid the $140 price tag, if I can.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I have not used FreeNAS before, but have thought about it. For my server, I've got a hardware RAID controller, so the controller takes care of the RAID for me (RAID6 with 8x drives), and then I have it running Windows 7, and sharing that on my network (I can set up the network share access by user, user group, etc). I used to use Windows Server 2008 R2 for a while, but switched to 7 because I was going to use it to record TV with Windows Media Center, but have since quit using it for that. I had gotten Server 2008 through the Microsoft Developer Network Academic Alliance program (MSDNAA) when I was in college, which is why I had it. Also where I got the copy of windows 7 currently running on it now.

As for hardware, it depends on what you want it to do. For just serving up a network share, an embeded CPU would probably be fine, or I've got an HTPC running an AMD AM1 CPU, which is a socketed CPU (not soldered) but also quite low cost and power draw. The only one that Micro Center carries is the fastest one, which is the 5350 which is a 2GHz quad core 25w and $40. Micro Center also has a $40 combo discount if you buy it with a motherboard, of which they only (unfortunately) stock 1, which is $35 so the motherboard is free, and after tax you're out the door for $43. I'd go that route before an embedded, personally, a little more oomf to it. Newegg has more motherboard options, as Micro Center only has the one, and it unfortunately requires a standard power supply, not a power brick like some others.

My server is running a lower power 35w i3-2120t, and it works alright for what I do. Over powered for just acting as a network share though. I also run Plex Media Server, that I use for streaming media to various things (HTPCs in bedrooms, computer modding room, living room, tablet when out in the garage, etc). When I'm using Plex and transcoding, it maxes the CPU out, so I'd like a little more horsepower there, but not required, as I'm not often running more than 1 stream from it at a time.

And…. too much tech talk for here, probably… lol


----------



## Pezking7p

I nominate Bill for SOTS Secretary of Internet Porn.


----------



## Mosquito

Last night, late night dessert making… bit size Peanut butter cheese cake with Oreo crust, chopped peanut butter cups, with hot fudge and peanut butter on top.


----------



## chrisstef

I just had windows gag on trying to install 278 updates on our seldom used laptop. Effed it up good. Dumped the whole thing and started fresh with 10. I think i walked into a lan party when i dropped it off. Smelled like gym socks.

Fridge loves ray j.

Spidery = spalting?

Hope ya had a brunch date today tony.

Ill second pez's vote.


----------



## WillliamMSP

a) I much prefer the title Czar, though I don't know that I'm the most qualified. 
2) Hey man, that vid was bunk - if I want to see someone having indifferent sex, I'll turn the lights on. I'm surprised Kim K didn't pull out her phone and start perusing twitter and instagram mid-coitus.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, and SOTS - lumber for beefy sawhorses dimensioned. These'll be the ones that'll have to hold the upside-down bench as I build it in the coming weeks.


----------



## jmartel

Mos: Recipe now.

It's getting to be time to replace my 5 year old homebuilt desktop. My wife is really insistent about going with an iMac this time around. I don't have a strong preference either way to mac vs. Windows, but omg the retina 27" screen is gorgeous. No other display that I've seen in person comes close to it. Pr0n won't ever be the same after that.


----------



## woodcox

I've seen black widows in my log pile and she says all logs have spiders=spidery. Lol she listens some of the time.

A local car dealer wrapped a city bus with a real looking 10' widow looking spider. She lost it in the back seat when we rolled up next to that. I now get updates to whether busses are emotionally scarring. Every time.


----------



## WillliamMSP

There are some awesome screens from the likes of Dell and others (I mean, it's not like Apple is making their panels - someone else is doing it for them), but they don't always get displayed at BestBuy and the like. I'd really like to get a new monitor, too, but I do some gaming, which means that I'd really, really need to upgrade my graphics card to be able to push all of those pixels. Maybe in the fall when the hobby budget will swing back to sedentary winter activities.


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, i used these for the bench build









I made extensions to bring them up to working height










They held the build for two years!


----------



## Mosquito

The Retina displays are nice, but no way I want to spend the money on Mac hardware, they overcharge so badly it's ridiculous.

Dell has a 5k monitor out now too, costs a bit, but I bet that's nice.

Last year I upgraded my monitors to a pair of 25" 1440p Dell Ultrasharp monitors, and they are nice. IPS panels only for me. I also prefer the matte screens too. I'm thinking about picking up a 4k monitor to use in my computer modding room, where I take my review pictures and what not. I hook the camera up to a computer in there so I can view the images on the monitor as I take them. Quite nice, and probably my best usecase for 4k at this point


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> JPhoto thanks for the tips on lenses! I got the Canon Eos T5; entry level body, but friggin 18MP and HD video. Just the cheap 18-55mm zoom lens that came packaged with the body for $399. Same lens on my previous Nikon, but I broke the lens during an extreme cold spell in the shop. Thus, the whole reason for a new camera.
> 
> Had no idea lenses could be rented! Wow! Probably sticking with the cheapo auto-focus for now. I bet it will blow away the iPad!
> 
> Lathe looks sweet. Much more class and style than my 4 year old chinese model.
> Sure makes a mess, huh?
> 
> Here s a copy of Red s cleat which holds planes…mine is of Poplar. Top has been rounded pretty, spacers for planes added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what finish looks good on poplar?
> 
> - terryR


Looks good Terry. I always kinda wish I would have put diagonal wedges in the through tenons.

I like clear shellacy on the pop.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm also a fan of shellac on Poplar


----------



## WillliamMSP

OF - yeah, mine will be similar, but I don't plan on doing anything to adjust height; I decided on dirt-simple because, knowing myself, I thought that I might end up milking anything beyond dirt-simple, using it as an excuse to further delay the actual bench building.


----------



## widdle

Nice Terry…

Bill, what kind of bench are you gonna make ? Do you have power tools to joint and plane your material or are you going the hand tool route ? Just curious, if you plan on just using saw horses for everything ?


----------



## widdle

And Go Ducks !!!


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Bill they did allow for a "leisurely pace" on the bench build.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Planning on a split-top. I have a planer, but hand tools otherwise. I'll laminate the two slabs and lay 'em on top of the horses and use that as a bench to complete the undercarriage of the bench.


----------



## chrisstef

My jointer did not make friends with curly birch. I also need a new resaw blade for the bandsaw. Might make a save but this piece is in ICU.


----------



## widdle

Sharp is crucial..6" jointer blades don't last that long in my opinion…Was that face jointing 6" material ?

eeeks









Oklahoma is on point to say the least..oregon tripping over their own feet..


----------



## chrisstef

On edge widds. Face was done at the shack. I left enough to cut both edges on the Tablesaw luckily.

As hog put it "the leaning table of heartbreak" 









Rook doggin.


----------



## chrisstef

(Bows head). Quack.


----------



## duckmilk

I really like those saw horse extensions Kev.

Terry, I have stained poplar before and some pieces took up too much, blotchy. I wonder if the use of a sealer might have worked.

I don't think it was a virus that caused the problem, probably just too much extraneous junk from so many years of use, think I bought it in 2008. All systems checked out fine and it's working good now. I just need to figure out how to get my email contact list back on Outlook. I had to reinstall that (newer version) and have my pst files and some other outlook stuff saved on a hard drive, but don't know how to merge the two. Google time tomorrow.

Still wish you were here Mos, and now Tim  Thanks guys.


----------



## jmartel

Here's where I'm at with the tap handles.










There will be a 3-4" diameter flat piece that the tenon of the left side of the photo goes into that will have the brewery logo put on it 7'er style. I ordered 15 more ferrules today, so once those come in I can finish it all off.

I definitely need practice with the skew chisel. If I take light cuts I can do OK with it, but starting at the end or anything other than a planing cut gets dicier.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, too much crap has been clogging my feeble head, what's the till for?

I wish you luck Jlathe


----------



## shampeon

First mortise done, and it's a tight fit. Just a little chisel work needed to even out the shoulders.


----------



## widdle

What kind of dog you got there shamp ?


----------



## widdle

Jayt 's trippin…13 seconds…


----------



## shampeon

You might be talking about the bits of tenon I sawed away? My bench/floor is in need of a sweep.










Otherwise, this is the kind of dog I got.


----------



## 489tad

JTurn-n nice work.
Been drinking Lagunitas Aunt Sally. It's a dry hop, sweet sour mash. It's different. Is it woodworker approved,hard to say. Three more to sample. I'll keep you posted. Carry on fellas


----------



## chrisstef

Duck - its actually a tv cabinet for the shop.

Disappointment in Lawrence. Great game though.

Pup looks high energy shamp. Nice peg in the hole.

Aunt sally huh dan. Ill be sampling the pineapple sculpin with some ham soon.


----------



## JayT

Welp, yesterday must have been a no-fly zone. Jayhawks and Ducks both go down.

I don't know if I'd call it a great game, stef. It was close and competitive, but way too sloppy for me to consider it a great game. Can't expect to win if you are consistently turning the ball over. Guess I'll be rooting for the Sooners next weekend.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Happy Easter. This is a friggin sweet cover.





View on YouTube


----------



## ajshobby

Forgot this place inspires. Here is a cedar blanket chest my grandmother purchased in 1939. My mother left it in the garage for years and the finish is toast.


----------



## ajshobby

Hand tools are great but i want to drop this off at my mother's before she notices its gone.

Happy Easter folks


----------



## terryR

Red, thanks for your vote of approval! Imitation is the highest form of flattery, ya know! LOL.

I've always bought boards with tons of colour and figure since I mostly make bowls and trinkets. But this green and white poplar looked like crap wiped with spirits…too much color variation. So, first coat of brown stain is drying now…looks very cool over the green!










Already planning on wedges for the through tenons.


----------



## theoldfart

SOTS yesterday. Finally back on my feet and since we just installed a redone remediation system on Friday it was time to do my part. We ran it through a pantry closet on the first floor and a closet on the second floor.


















I needed to notch the shelves









All back together









Small project but it took till mid afternoon to finish. Just need to make a small stand in the upstairs closet and I'm done. My wife took me out for a stack (steak!) dinner as a reward, I'm a cheap date!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I know….and i am flattered! lawlz.

Ya, if it's got green streaks…poplar can be tough. There are folks who seal it a bit with thin shellac and then wipe with gel stain…and seal again. "Poor man's cherry". Although cherry has come down quite a bit now.


----------



## terryR

JSkew, taps lookin good! The skew is an awesome tool…usually for experienced turners. Congrats on using it so soon. Definitely NOT for scraping the wood at 90 degrees; keep using that planing action.


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Kevin!
Love me some stack for dinner.


----------



## theoldfart

^ fixed, sort of


----------



## WillliamMSP

SOTS - man, sharp is the difference between working with hand tools and working against hand tools. I hope that Doug Fir dulls the hell out of edges faster than a lot of other woods or I'm going to be doing a lot of sharpening in the future.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice aj.

Happy easter fellas.

Saved it with juuuuust enough meat to spare.


----------



## shampeon

Bill, the late wood in Doug fir is pretty hard. But the contrast between the early and late wood makes dull edges tear it all to hell.

Nice, stef. Birch (did we decide it was finally birch) is one of my favorite hardwoods but tears out when you look at it funny.

The thing about the poplar is the green streaks will turn brown eventually. But it's basically impossible to put on a finish that looks like crap with the green in the interim. That medium brown stain looks good. I imagine a finish with orange or red tones will tame the green.

Nice refurb of that chest, AJ.

Happy easter, everyone.


----------



## chrisstef

You aint kiddin shamp. Its all card scrapers and sandpaper on it. That stuff shown is def birch. The quilted i scored is cherry upon suggestion and further review.


----------



## bandit571

This "Thing" came home yesterday, part of a haul from one yard sale..









Says "General No. 810" on it, no instructions, either. Now I just have to figure it out….









Teaser on the rest…


----------



## TheFridge

The pic doesn't do it any justice. One of the biggest claws I've ever sawed.


----------



## CL810

Kev, I must've missed something. What's the remediation system?


----------



## chrisstef

Radon im guessing ^

Daggone fridge. I dont know nothin about bait but thats looks abnormal.

State


----------



## theoldfart

Typo on my post Andy, radon. Creates negative pressure under my foundation and vents it outside. Radon test came back a little high. It's becoming a somewhat of a selling point here in the northeast.

We did it because I smoked a lot as a youngster, my lungs are sub par and my shop is in the basement.


----------



## CL810

Smart


----------



## theoldfart

Smart would have been not to smoke in the first place, dumb ass kid


----------



## CL810

Ahhh, the invincible years, I remember them well.


----------



## chrisstef

Yo, shampalicious, you got any tips on finishing that birch? I'm pondering the usage of dye and shellac. Either together or separate or a combination of both. I know my prep will have to be spot on but even with just spirits on it that stuff blotches. Make me worried. The finish on the cherry will likely be a couple coats of amber shellac and a top coat of arm r seal.


----------



## terryR

Shop looks larger, Stef, how'd you do that? Curly birch looks sweet enough to lick!

Holy crap, Fridge. I think that's the biggest shrimp I've ever seen!!!

First coat of stain is still a bit tacky, even though I sanded off some tack yesterday. Stain must be at least 4 years old! Stupid mistake.


----------



## theoldfart

Shrimp? I woulda' thought crawdad….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great stuff guys! Thank you for the read and pictures this weekend.

I visited the Getty Villa Saturday:


----------



## jmartel

Gotta love coming into an email from a client expecting a week's worth of work done in a day on a Monday morning.


----------



## terryR

Classy stuff, Tony. Looks like a cool place to check over.

Is that last photo a dude on a pig? Hmmmm.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A swine indeed Terry.


----------



## shampeon

Stef, a thin, thin, thin seal coat is the key, especially if you're using a dye or tinted finish. Birch has these invisible patches that suck up finish, and if it's got any color in it, it's going to stay there, in addition to all the changing grain patterns.

I've done it with Seal Coat shellac thinned by half, and that pretty much eliminated the blotching. Rag or foam brush on the thinned sealer, sand back with 320, and then add your color coat. That worked with tinted shellac, Danish oil, and tinted poly.

Test on a scrap cutoff to make sure, though.


----------



## chrisstef

Good looks shamp. Ive got a fesh sack of flakes ill mix up and then ill start toying with dyes. Should have a good bit of cut offs to tinker with.


----------



## 7Footer

Howdy fellers. Yay Monday.

Nice save on the birch Stef. Stuff looks titties.

lawl at the dude on the pig pic Tony!

Tap handles are looking good Jmart.

Did some practicing for the swap. None of these pics have anything to do with my swap stuff, I really have no idea which route I'm gonna go yet… I also really needed a split nut driver, don't have one yet. 
Roughed out a few different handles see what shapes I like most…
There are brazilian cherry & maple, and walnut & maple handles









I'm leaning towards 2 and 3 as my faves









Laminated a couple pieces of oak to make some bigger handles. 









This is going to become my split nut driver.








Turned out pretty nice, but I think I'd prefer to work with round stock.









All dry fit and rough shaped, needs some sanding


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's slick 7'!


----------



## jmartel

Did you send that handle through the jointer 7'er? I don't think I'd be trying that. I like my fingers too much.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice set of plugs you got going there. Incremental sizing is smart. That split nut is sahweet.

Terry - it hasn't gotten any bigger (wife will confirm) but youre seeing the seldom shown power tool area. Shop makes a big L. The hand tool area is just around the corner but ya just cant see it in the pic.

I dig the terrazzo work in those pics T. Appreciate the tour amigo.


----------



## 7Footer

Through the jointer? Lol, no sir. The flat area is all done with hand relief (Borat voice) with a #4, a #140 and a spoke…. 
No way I'd run that thing thru the jointer… I'm tellin ya, I cannot figure out that jointer, I love that huge sweet looking guard, but it just feels completely awkward and wrong, haven't quite figured it out yet. But other than that and the snipe it's working fairly well.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, 7.

You should post a quick video of you running a piece of wood though it and post it on OWWM forum and see if anyone has any suggestions. I promise you won't get a whole bunchy of snarky noob comments like you would here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I PM'd my number to you 7' in case you need some noobish snark.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, when I first read that I thought you were saying I should post a video of me running that split nut handle through it, that'd get a few comments I bet… hahahaha. Maybe I will, it just makes zero sense to me, there's no way to feed the , I get way better results when I take the guard fully off and use my grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrippers (is that the correct number of R's?) or 1 grrrrrrrrripper and a push stick…

edit: looking forward to some snark, gracias.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I meant LJ's a whole, but thanks for backing me up, T.

I've noticed in the help forums here people are much more prone to troll, nitpick, undermine - which sucks when you're truely looking for an answer. OWWM has very heavy handed admins, which would blow for this type of forum, but is good when people are actually looking for help. And almost assuredly you'll find someone who has experience either with that exact machine, or at least the guard style.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats the issue 7? Is the guard catching the piece and making it a pain to pass through?


----------



## ToddJB

I'm guessing he's having trouble with the reach around. Hog's technique just doesn't work for him.


----------



## shampeon

Don't forget the people who signed up two weeks ago and whose initial questions showed little experience with any type of woodworking now confidently answering questions about technique, machines, etc. Those guys are great.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, what is the problem…don't hold out on us that you have no earthly idea what you are doing and are embarrassed to share? We are just here to help…even though you apparently have no clue about how to operate a simple piece of machinery. C'mon man.

I will throw some snark out there, just because.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh, move away from the forehand grip and go to the backhand. Frees up the elbow tension.


----------



## ToddJB

Ohhh, I did forget about that guy, Ian


----------



## ShaneA

What ever happened to that guy? One day he was asking how to turn on his table saw, the next day he was giving complex, 1st hand knowledge no doubt, on the inner workings of table saw set up and tolerances. He was a quick learner.


----------



## ToddJB

He probably started his own Table Saw company - figured he could improve on the amateur designs that are currently on the market. A natural progression for him, really.


----------



## chrisstef

He probably ran some end grain across his jointer and is having a hard time typing with exposed nerves.

I actually did that once. Ran an end grain cutting board over my old school craftsman 4". That was a terrible idea. I mean terrible (Barkley voice).


----------



## ToddJB

Now I'm the noob. I've never tried to run end grain on a jointer - that's a no no?


----------



## shampeon

ShaneA: my guess was a banhammer, due to sock-puppetry. But there's a few users here who don't appear to be trolls or banned members in disguise who apparently very quickly developed a lot of expertise in a pretty short amount of time, judging by their answers.

I'm a lot more likely to get good information from people on this thread than throwing out a question in the main forums.


----------



## Mosquito

I used my jointer on endgrain all the time with no issues. But then I got my shooting plane and it worked even better 

I don't even have a [power] jointer, so where am I at on that scale? lol

I've found that most self proclaimed experts are such because of their unwillingness to the idea that they can still learn something from others.


----------



## chrisstef

All I can say is that I wont do it again. Its much like sending it through the planer except everything is exposed. It mangled up my knuckles pretty good and I was damn lucky my fingies didn't find spinning blades.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I've run some bowl blanks across the power jointer I wish I hadn't. Loud band! and sore hands for a week!

Split nut looks good, 7! I like the shape of the handle.

'Nother marking knife…01 and Leopard wood.


----------



## ToddJB

So end grain cutting board guys are limited to hand tools and drum sanders?

Nice Terry, for your marking knives do you heat treat? I've heard folks go about it both ways.


----------



## shampeon

I hear using a router planer box works pretty well for end grain cutting boards.


----------



## Mosquito

I wonder if a helical head would work out with end grain boards


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - Or the roll of the dice through the planer. Might explode, might not (at least that's what ive read). I did one end grain CB and I flattened it with a router sled. It sucked. I wont be making any more. I didn't care for it laughing at my belt sander with 60 grit either.

Nice knives Terry.

Gots me a package waiting at home. 3 old saw plates with new teeth punched and 2 brand new punched plates courtesy of Rocky Mountain Saw Works. Looking forward to the grand opening tonight Bob! Moses Eadon, baby Disston, Harvey Peace, W. Butcher and Spear and Jackson will all have a new leases on life.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Terry, the leopard wood is very cool.


----------



## ShaneA

End grain "can" work through a planer. Not convinced it is a good idea though. I have done it several times, taking the most minute passes as possible. I did have one catch once, and that might be enough. Thank goodness I was not standing behind the planer…cause that som beech went flying out at break neck speed.

I think it is pretty tough on the planer too. End grain is no joke.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Todd - Or the roll of the dice through the planer. Might explode, might not (at least that s what ive read). I did one end grain CB and I flattened it with a router sled. It sucked. I wont be making any more. I didn t care for it laughing at my belt sander with 60 grit either.
> - chrisstef


I have the same problem, that's why i usually start with something like 30 grit or whatever I have close to it. I used to not put much stock into the idea of sandpaper dulling after time, but trying to sand end grain hardwood can really show you whether you have sharp paper or not. Between the lack of material removal and heat build up it can get pretty frustrating pretty quick.


----------



## 7Footer

I missed the overnight table saw expert, lol.

Stef, first end grain cutting board I ever made was so uneven that I decided I'd send it through the planer, it fugging exploded into about 12 pieces…. I smell ya! Although it had dull knives and I was trying to take way to big of a bite, I've heard if your super careful it's fine, I was way too noobish.

Awesome knives T-Dawg!

Lol Shane, I'm not too embarrassed, other than the seemingly obvious place your hand goes on the guard, I don't really understand anything about the guard itself…. The guard is so heavy that the stock won't feed itself through to the outfeed table, and if you slightly letup on the pressure you have on the guard, it wont make the full cut. It has this other spring loaded thing that looks like you're suppose to use your free hand (you can't really just use the smaller push down thingy on it's own) or thumb to press downwards to keep the stock flat as it moves down the outfeed table… 
One thing I'm gonna do tonight, is make sure the tables are waxed, I know I've waxed them already, but I've also done a lot of cleaning, maybe I also need some wax on the underside of the guard? I might even need to re-load the springs that hold the guard towards the fence and the table, it took me almost two hours to get them suitable when I was cleaning it up.. but as is now other than the wax, the other issues shouldn't affect what I'm talking about .

This pics is old, right after I got it into the shop, hence no fence…


----------



## jmartel

I've had no issues with end grain boards through the planer. Done it plenty of times. But I take like 1/64th at a time, put it on the slow speed setting, and stand away from the line of fire just the same.

Terry, do you peen the pins on your knives? Or just drill and insert them after gluing the scales on? I've got some planer blades that need replacing that I want to do something with.


----------



## chrisstef

Does that guard spin off to the left as you feed it through or does it pass over the top of the board. That handle looks odd to me, like its supposed to lift the whole mech up and out of the way. That other thingy looks like a hold down but if that guard spins to the left, like I think it should, its gonna spin with it. Overall, I can see the confusion. Stef confused too.


----------



## ToddJB

Interesting, 7. That's not the way that fence worked in my head, is there a to release some of the downward tension on it?

Is your snipe on the lead or tail of the cut?

Edit: Stef, that guard goes up and over the piece, unlike most guards that move out to the side.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef I think that it's suppose to move off to the left if your stock is ~3"-ish or narrower… I believe the stock is suppose to pass underneath the guard for anything wider than about 3", see where the curve starts kind of in the middle of the guard? I think that's the 'to the side / underneath' point… if I am jointing a short edge of stock and can stand it up so it's above the fence and just push it through by hand it's much easier.

So for the downward tension there are these two springs, I honestly don't think there's enough downward tension compared the other machine I have, but like i said it took me almost 2 hours to get those fuggin springs set back into place.

The snipe is always on the tail.


----------



## ToddJB

7, your top arrow looks like it is for jointing thin vertical pieces:


----------



## ToddJB

Also, it appears that they knew you would be buying this jointer eventually, 7. So personalized.


----------



## 7Footer

Here's a decent pic of the spring things, the bolts have a slot cut in them and the spring is just old school steel with a L bend in the end to hook onto the bolt and then tension, I'm sure theres a better way to do it than when I did, my hands were effin torn apart after losing my grip about 400 times and the spring popping loose on me. 









Edit: hahahahaha well played!
Ahh I see about the small pieces, okay that makes sense….


----------



## ToddJB

Here's a pic of the hands on the unit:










These pamplets have every adjustment known to man on this jointer, but doesn't speak of the guard.


----------



## 7Footer

Someone must've put the little small pieces hold down thing on backwards on mine, I think… Will have to look at the other one, but I'd think when you flip it over to use, the bow shaped part should be on the wood, the other part has an indent for your finger/thumb….

Yeah I printed out all the documentation I could find a couple weeks ago, couldn't find anything either…. Maybe I just somehow cleaned off all the wax again, but I swear I waxed it right after I got everything cleaned… idk I will mess with it some more tonight.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah man, I dunno. I don't see anything on the OWWM in searching the forum about other having trouble adjusting their guard or getting snipe, and if that one piece is upside down then there might be more about the set up that isn't right. It would be worth asking, cause I do see people raving about that guard set up.


----------



## 7Footer

Okay I'll gather myself and make a post over there. I'm sure it's something stupid that I'm just doing wrong. I never claimed to be the brightest bulb in led strip.


----------



## ToddJB

Stinks, party was this weekend.










She ate about 30 suckers










And I totally forgot to take good pics of the finished product, but this is one my wife grabbed at the party.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh dang. That would have me all downsy. I bet woodcox could help ya out with them springs 7. Theres a special tool for doin drum brakes with similar springs by the sounds of your situation. A spring spreadin jammy jammer.


----------



## chrisstef

Patent drawing …. http://www.freepatentsonline.com/2054518.pdf

And if it was my machine id read all of this but too long for me

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/2054518.html


----------



## 7Footer

Hey Todd, check out this post I saw on Reddit… Crazy stuff, homeslice wired every one of the blocks to make a copmuter generate random paths!


http://imgur.com/baL5z


Thats cool, thanks Stef. It actually talks about the use of it too in there, gonna print and read closer. That was patented 1 day before my bday, plus about 45 years earlier.


----------



## AnthonyReed

30!? Haha!

Nice sleuth work Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

That guys committed, 7. Crazy.


----------



## ShaneA

That guard is weird, toss that bitch and rig up a traditional pork chop style.


----------



## Pezking7p

Weird guard is weird. I never could get my spring to work after I took it apart one day. I don't really use the guard at all. /shrug.


----------



## terryR

Yes to heat treating, no to peening.
pins are epoxied.


----------



## terryR

thread killed?
do I smell?










^better way to finish poplar!


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That won't blotch!


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, Terry… plywood, but I'm with ya


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I wonder if a helical head would work out with end grain boards
> 
> - Mosquito


I used to run end grain cutting board through my little jet planer all the time….before the interwebz told me it was a no-no. Prolly still would in really light passes.

Now, end grain on a power jointer? Only a complete imbecile would do that.

lawlz.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bandsaw works pretty well, I'd say.



















Damn you, picture!


----------



## jmartel

Did you buy an australian bandsaw? It's all upsidown.


----------



## JayT

> Did you buy an australian bandsaw? It s all upsidown.
> 
> - jmartel


No, I think he has an Australian phone.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, what blade did you go with? I'm not really happy with the one I got from Lee Valley. Too slow of a cut and it screetches like crazy. I like the woodslicers, but they dull quickly.


----------



## shampeon

jmart: Last couple blades I bought have been from this guy:
http://buyfromawoodworker.com/Diamond-Bandsaw-Blades_c10.htm

I like them better than the Timberwolf ones I used before. Never used a woodslicer.


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of scraping but pleased with the match


----------



## ToddJB

Black socks and flip flops, huh?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Todd.

Looking good on both fronts Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Ha! Busted. True nuff. And I know at one point in time I gave someone a rash of sh!t for wearing the same. Such a hypocrite. I figured you would have picked up on the mushroom tip first though.


----------



## Mosquito

> I figured you would have picked up on the mushroom tip first though.
> -chrisstef


That's too small to notice though, need a macro lens for that.


----------



## chrisstef

I think I still got your email Mos. Ill shoot you a zoomed in version and you can look eye to eye.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, you can always rasterbate your mushroom tip


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, if Stef was wearing some jorts that be the topper. I commented on the samurai's bench specs video because he's wearing Crocs in it… hahaha

I've got a Starrett blade that I might put on tonight, I tweaked the current blade and now it's making noise, I picked this one up from Munnell & Sherrill for pretty cheap jmart… Been using Timberwolfs and am not super impressed with them, we've used a bunch of the Starretts here at the shop, the guys seem to like them, although they aren't doing anything real precise, the blades do take a beating though with how much non intended use the bandsaw here gets…


----------



## Pezking7p

Stefs giva******************** must be broken to weak socks in flip flops. Only saving grace is that they're black instead of white.

Jmart, I bought a timber wolf 3/4" 2-3 tpi blade. The blade isn't welded straight so it kind of humps it's way through the cut. Not sure if it's normal or not because it's the only time I've ever used a band saw. I called/emailed timber wolf, sent pics, but it's been two weeks since last contact from them so I think that's the last timber wolf blade I'll buy for now.


----------



## theoldfart

I went through two Timberwolfs, not very happy with them. They seem to have a QA problem with welding. I'm using a Woodslicer from Highland right now on my PM 14" w/ riser and it's pretty impressive. Resews quite well and as a test I got less than 1/8" slice that was pretty consistent thickness.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, the blades I got from Lee Valley are timberwolf blades. The 1/4" snapped before I could even turn the saw on. I'm not buying any more from them.


----------



## Pezking7p

I called Timberwolf just now, spoke directly to the guy who I was emailing. Oddly enough, without further question, he sent me a new blade. What makes it more odd is that he never emailed me back, even after I emailed him AGAIN to ask if he needed more information. Maybe they are not used to dealing with returns from customers (but rather their distributors)? He asked me a few questions the first time around that led me to believe they do not typically deal directly with end users. We'll see. Maybe a straight blade will leave a smoother cut. That would be nice, as I don't see this blade having a problem sawing down to 0.030" veneer, except for getting all the tooling marks off (drum sander???).


----------



## chrisstef

Ill blame it on running downstairs for just a quick pic. Cant believe i got outted. For shame.

Ive had decent results from olsen blades. 3 pack was like $25.


----------



## Pezking7p

No Olsen blades in my size…I never thought this would be a hard size band to find, but it's not easy. Maybe wids or shamp have some input as they have the same saw.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sometimes it is cold and a guy puts on socks… and some guys like the feel of being held by other men and a guy puts on some sandals over his socks. It's fine Stef, we understand. Don't give it another thought.


----------



## Pezking7p

I remember when those Dr. Marten sandals were really popular. Everyone would wear them to my high school wearing socks. Sometimes with shorts.

Then again, this is coming from a guy who wore blue wal-mart slippers to school every day when I was 17. Every. Day. And commando.

Like this:


----------



## TheFridge

Trolls are right below politicians and lawyers for my douche heirarchy


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm not sure why everyone hates trolls so much. They create a lot of entertainment. It's like a cirque du soleil show but with internet fighting.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where'd you run into the troll Fridge?


----------



## jmartel

> No Olsen blades in my size…I never thought this would be a hard size band to find, but it s not easy. Maybe wids or shamp have some input as they have the same saw.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Buy from someone that does custom blade lengths. The buy from a woodworker or the woodcraft bands websites are good ones to go with.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, what's the length on your blades?


----------



## ToddJB

http://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/


----------



## TheFridge

Just throwing my 2 cents in on posts from Sunday I believe. I'm a little slow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh you mean Shane. Yeah he is always causing problems.


----------



## Pezking7p

> No Olsen blades in my size…I never thought this would be a hard size band to find, but it s not easy. Maybe wids or shamp have some input as they have the same saw.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Buy from someone that does custom blade lengths. The buy from a woodworker or the woodcraft bands websites are good ones to go with.
> 
> - jmartel


Que?



> Dan, what s the length on your blades?
> 
> - theoldfart


131.5".



> http://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/
> 
> - ToddJB


Neat. Definitely my style, but they don't tell you what blade types are good for what, so you need to be a little bit edjumacated. Need to brush up on my saw/set types.


----------



## ToddJB

Bimetal woodmaster b for resawing. You can do an 1" blade?


----------



## jmartel

Buy from a woodworker:
http://buyfromawoodworker.com/Diamond-Bandsaw-Blades_c10.htm

Woodcraft Bands:
http://www.woodcraftbands.com/Pricing%20page.htm

The 1/2" Diemaster blades at woodcraft bands are like $10 cheaper based off of my saw.


----------



## ShaneA

I only troll the trollable T.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Bimetal woodmaster b for resawing. You can do an 1" blade?
> 
> - ToddJB


ehhhh, I have to check on that one. 3/4" comes pretty close to the edge of the tires if I'm following snograss's advice. Any advantage to 1" vs 3/4"??



> Buy from a woodworker:
> http://buyfromawoodworker.com/Diamond-Bandsaw-Blades_c10.htm
> 
> Woodcraft Bands:
> http://www.woodcraftbands.com/Pricing%20page.htm
> 
> - jmartel


ahhh, OK, that makes more sense. I was not picking up what you were throwing down because I wasn't aware those were websites. Thought maybe you were multitasking while lumberjocking.


----------



## ToddJB

3/4" would be Classic Ultimate BiMetal


----------



## putty

Pez, there should be someone around you that will make band saw blades. In my area there is a sharpening shop that has spools of band saw blades, they cut to length and then weld it. I usually get bi-metal blades. they stay sharp for a long time.


----------



## putty

3/4" would be Classic Ultimate BiMetal

I didn't have much luck with the 3/4" it was very thick and I had a lot of cracks in it. I don't think it was meant to be put on a band saw with 14" wheels. I had no problems with the 1/2" (it was thinner metal)


----------



## JayT

Pez, Olson does do custom length blades, as well. They do those in a Furniture/Cabinet Maker blade that would work great on your saw and are designed for hardwood cutting in several widths and either 3 or 4 TPI. Don't know if they are better or worse than a Timberwolf or Wood Slicer (haven't used those), but wanted to throw it out there. Might have to call them for more info or find a dealer near you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Yeah, the blades I got from Lee Valley are timberwolf blades. The 1/4" snapped before I could even turn the saw on. I m not buying any more from them.
> 
> - jmartel


I was wondering. Awhile back I got the Supercut brand "carbon impregnated resaw" from LV. It's been a goodie. Better than TimberW and Woodslicer imo. Prolly try the un-impregnated one next time. Not sure if it's worth the price diff. You can order them direct or from Amazon. Idaho company.

http://www.supercutbandsaw.com/woodsaver.html

Anyway. Looks like some other good options posted too.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. I'm in the Market for a blade as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That buyfromawoodworker.com is certainly worth a try with the nice prices.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, those are cheap. Doesn't say what it is though, carbon, bimetal, etc. Just says "They're good!". Ha. But I agree that seems to be a good price.


----------



## Pezking7p

Carbon impregnated steel is like saying beef injected hamburger. Sometimes, marketing hurts me.

Carbon is what makes steel into steel instead of iron. So does that mean it's just plain steel? Does that mean it's got extra carbon? Did they case harden the blade? I get that its marketing but why make it meaningless?


----------



## Mosquito

Because if it wasn't meaningless they'd have to back it up…


----------



## chrisstef

Beef injected burger. So many options, so little time.


----------



## jmartel

Turners, any recommendations for finish for tap handles? Gonna need to stand up to some abuse (and alcohol) would be my guess. Something I can finish on the lathe would be great.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Carbon impregnated steel is like saying beef injected hamburger. Sometimes, marketing hurts me.
> 
> Carbon is what makes steel into steel instead of iron. So does that mean it s just plain steel? Does that mean it s got extra carbon? Did they case harden the blade? I get that its marketing but why make it meaningless?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Doh, I did mispoke/type. It's "*carbide-impregnated*". (attempt at cheaper option to Rikon carbide BS blases for $200) That said, supposedly FWW did a review on then Woodsaver blades and claimed their reg blades lasted nearly as long as the preggos.

Still the best blade I've used. Used to think I needed to upgrade my BS…until I just got a better blade. They have raised the price even more. I do like the option to send them back for a sharpening.

Interesting how there's no definitive power players in BS blades like TS. I scoffed at Forrest TS blades for years…..then I made the plunge. (DanK made me). They are worth every penny.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes they are red. 1 year along and mine still crosscuts like a champion.


----------



## woodcox

http://pin.it/goebrnN
Haha


----------



## DanKrager

OK, Fridge, I'll just come right out and say it. This would be an excellent use for an oil base polyurethane or wiping poly, especially if you can get each coat on before the previous hardens completely. Maybe waterlox as it got kudos.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, was that directed at Jturner?


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, Todd. Thank you for the clarification.

I'm SO confused! (squishes face into fish face)

Things are getting busy! Just finishing up craft show orders with the Love Tail stools and put out a quote for two unique and mirror image bathroom vanities.

DanK


----------



## john2005

Dan, whats the secret to making Waterlox work? I am applying it now to a project (counter top/breakfast bar) but it dries so slow that by morning I either have dust settled in it or air bubbles or both. So then its back to sand back and reapply. I have tried fine brush, foam brush and wipe on with lint-free rag. I have even blown all of the dust out as best I can, thinking maybe I was stirring it up by walking around. No dice. I totally dig the color and the hardness, but the application is killing me. I could see it going on well on the lathe though. I think I may have more time in refinishing at this point than in the whole project. Any tips would be welcomed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bankers abhor confusion and disorder.

Mos loves missionary.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to muddy the waters John, you posted while I was typing my pointless tripe.


----------



## terryR

I tried some wiping poly once from Old Masters…awesome stuff! Wipe on with a shop towel, wipe off. Still has a great shine after 5 years ( I know since it's on a pelican intarsia piece right in front of me). Dunno why I never used it again?

Time for me to throw out all the old stain and finish in the shop! why do we keep stuff so long when we know you cannot use it?

Yesterday I discovered how much fun it was to plane off stain from Poplar. Cool shavings, but no photo. Now my plane till is glued up, wedged with SIXTEEN little wedges in the through tenons, and…..

...waiting for milk paint to arrive in the mail! I'll buy lumber before building anything else; or continue to use my fav finish…milk paint.

A new Claro handle for my Veritas mallet about an inch longer for better balance. Don't like cherry for tool handles!


----------



## john2005

Don't be sorry. Its contributions like yours that make this place go round. Stuff like mine just fills in the "dead air" and makes this place all serious and stuff. Something I don't think we're here for. Maybe I should be apologizing?


----------



## TheFridge

Apparently I'm on someone's mind…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol tony. Truths. All of it.

That sucks John, is it even tacking up on ya or just staying wet? What did you sand to? The only thing I can think of is that maybe you sanded too high, like 400 grit, and its not getting a bond to dry? I could also be talking out of my a$$.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's gorgeous Terry!

Be assured John, helpful & informative discussion is the veiled yet fundamental basis of this thread and I'm simply one of the fluffers.


----------



## chrisstef

Widds asked a few days ago but anyone heard from Smitty?


----------



## AnthonyReed

New post on his Wordpress blog last night/this morning: Here


----------



## theoldfart

off kilter shavings









fun!


----------



## 7Footer

Solid creep work on Smitty there Tony!

Love that handle, and little mallet Terry! Beauty.

Tony I hit the 5 mile mark! Finally. 8:31/mi pace.  I've used Strava a couple times, it's solid, but after using Strava and Nike+, I'm still actually favoring Runkeeper, I like how it tells you every 5 minutes your pace and distance…

LOL Woody, more lols scrolling down looking at the related posts…

Sucks about the Waterlox John, wish I had something to contribute… Nice of you to drop by though!

Changed my bandsaw blade last night…. Holy crap, apparently my other one was dull, also found a couple adjustments were off on my BS… But man this blade cut like buttah, my goodness.. I misspoke yesterday too, it was a Simonds blade, not Starrett. 








Cleaned up the green machine… I think I might cover my bandsaw in stickers(not the inside, the upper and lower wheel covers), Stef says do it, what say the others? Is sticker-ing a tool tacky? I love collecting beer and herb stickers, but I'm very selective about what I put them on, I'm not a car-sticker guy, I normally reserve my stickers for small electronics and my beer fridge. 









Ordered a couple more openers because they were uber cheap, like 2.49… But they fuggin mislabeled two of boxes and gave me #cheers, I want #beer MF'ers! I'll use them, but maybe I can get a couple freebies out of it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool Kev.

I'm on the mailing list for that blog 7, not creeping bro. Stop being slanderous.
Right on! Five miles is a full measure, well done. You can also set it to notify on distance increments in addition to or instead of the timed increments. I like the notices too, they light a fire under my ass if I let up. 
Keep your stickers on your beer fridge. 
That sucks not getting what you paid for; grouch inducing material that: returns, emails, calls… blah.


----------



## ToddJB

> I love collecting… herb stickers
> 
> - 7Footer


Sticky-icky stickers

I'm with, T. God made stickers for beer fridges.


----------



## jmartel

Another +1 to no stickers on the tools. Save it for tool boxes and beer fridges.


----------



## putty

7, where do you order your openers from?


----------



## duckmilk

Pic dump. 4' sliding door made of old barn wood and reclaimed t&g rough fir flooring.

Made a centering jig














































Dry fit










Glued and pegged the m&t joints and clamped it up



















This took so long to post because it took 2 weeks and 3 days to get the computer up and running normally.


----------



## terryR

cool shavings, OF. Here's more…










+n to no stickers on tools. Except type14 Stanleys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is fuggin' awesome Duck!


----------



## chrisstef

I call BS .. sticker it up bro.

Love to door duck, looks great buddy!


----------



## ToddJB

That looks great, Duck. Very clean - especially for reclaimed.


----------



## terryR

Cleaned the bearings on my Grizz this morning.

Here's how to turn yer BS into a friggin mill!










3/8" thick kerf blade designed for green woods. Damn I've been jelly over the guys on youTube for doing this…


----------



## terryR

Very sweet, Duck!


----------



## theoldfart

Damn fine door Duck.

Two-tone shavings Terry? How avant guard!


----------



## 7Footer

Sure you're on the mailing list…Creep! Stop being sensi! ;-) You know I'm just joshing ya.. Thanks though, good to know about the setting change. I imagine there's some settings in Strava you could change as well.. I'm going to buy the samsumg gear watch so I dont have to have my humongous phone strapped to my arm at teh gym/running anymore.

Fantastic work Duck! Love that door.

Well I wouldn't put stickers on a nice old vintage machine. I just think there's nothing real special about my BS, I actually think my table saw would look better covered in stickys (but it's a bit of a waste because you don't look down there much unless you're a meat gazer like Fridge), because the Grizzly green is looking pretty bad on it…. I'm still torn though, bandsaw is in great shape. I do have one sticker that would look pimp on my BS, ya'll can trust me on that. Like if I took all the grizzly stickers off, and just had this one, you would all be jealous! ;-)

Amazon and ebay putty…. These were from amazon. 
2.99 per for the matte nickel #beer ones 
$10 for a two pack of the black nickel plated blank ones (they have the same thing but it has BEER ME for 2 buck more, I'll pop for those next time), but this 2 pack has the worst screws, total wrong style. 
10 pack of the vintage open here for $19 with Prime
There's hundreds more just search wall mount bottle opener, little deals on the cool ones here and there if you look hard enough. 
Look at the screws that came with the black nickel ones, lol


----------



## putty

Great work Duck,
Where did you get the wood?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No. You are.
Not sensi and I totally know.

That black nickel is sweet. Ha! @ dumb screw pairing.


----------



## terryR

Yes, I lust the black nickel as well.

Oh yeah, JBeerGuy, one lathe friendly finish I forgot…CA glue. Very hard. very clear. apply to a cotton cloth and wipe on wood while spinning lathe by hand. Uses a LOT of glue.


----------



## ToddJB

I like this one


----------



## duckmilk

I like the black nickel one also.

Antique Lumber Co. in Gainesville Putty

Cool one Todd


----------



## ClammyBallz

That's a great looking door Duck! Is it pine?


----------



## terryR

> I like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Every man needs a forge and anvil. just sayin


----------



## ToddJB

Nothing complements a duck better than Clammy Ballz


----------



## ClammyBallz

Which one makes your mouth water more?


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Haha


----------



## AnthonyReed

That bottle is a twist off damn it.

Clammy is salty.


----------



## ToddJB

> Clammy is salty.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Those usually go hand and hand in my experience.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh I know I'm a creep, not afraid to admit it. I'm probably the biggest perv in the world towards the wife, but only her, I keep myself in check.

That is a good idea Todd.. I dig it.

ha @ twist off!

I think this is the coolest one I've found, but not gonna pay $25 bones and wait for it to get here from China.

Lol, Clammy Sack out of left field with a zinger.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Vincent van Gogh, born on this day in 1853. (Dutch, 1853-1890)

The Mulberry Tree, October 1889, Oil on canvas:








Vincent van Gogh painted The Mulberry Tree while in voluntary confinement at the Saint-Paul-de-Mausole asylum in Saint-Rémy, France. Although Van Gogh suffered ongoing attacks (likely caused, at least in part, by epilepsy), he nevertheless produced some of his most powerful works during periods of lucidity. The Mulberry Tree is a magnificent example of his output during his time in the asylum.
Van Gogh was especially pleased with The Mulberry Tree and would write to his brother Theo about it in two separate letters. In a letter to his sister, Willemina, Van Gogh wrote:
As regards mulberry trees, there are a lot here. I painted one not long ago when its bushy foliage was a magnificent yellow against a very blue sky and a white, stony, sunlit field behind.
As he mentions in this letter, Van Gogh's commanding use of the colours blue and yellow is particularly effective and he would masterfully employ this colour combination in a number of other outstanding works such as The Yellow House and Harvest in Provence. - VGGALLERY.COM

Almond Blossom, February 1890, Oil on canvas:








Van Gogh painted this sparkling still life of delicate almond blossom against a clear blue sky for his new-born nephew Vincent Willem. His brother Theo wrote, in the letter announcing the new arrival: 'As we told you, we'll name him after you, and I'm making the wish that he may be as determined and as courageous as you.'
As a symbol of this new life, Van Gogh chose the branches of an almond tree - a variety that blossoms as early as February in the south of France, where it announces the coming spring. The subject, the bold outlines and the positioning of the tree in the picture plane are borrowed from Japanese printmaking. The white blossoms were originally more pink but have faded on exposure to light, losing some of their chromatic intensity.
Van Gogh meant the painting to hang over Theo and his wife Jo's bed. The couple preferred, however, to display it over the piano in their living room. Unsurprisingly, it was the work that remained closest to the hearts of the Van Gogh family. Vincent Willem went on to found the Van Gogh Museum. - VANGOGHMUSEUM.NL/EN


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come on 7, you don't have to pretend to be a creep just to fit in with Stef. Perving your own wife certainly doesn't qualify you.

I like the skull opener.


----------



## ToddJB

For Stef:


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, you misspelled color a few times  ( anglophiles, harrumph.)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not my writing Kev, I'll go back and edit in the sources. My apologies.


----------



## theoldfart

apology accepted, carry on


----------



## 7Footer

Lol Tony, if you say so!

You know its a good mashup when you aren't even high and it's funny. Did a lot of that in college, watching cartoons and bumping music, in a very altered state of mind.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dan, whats the secret to making Waterlox work? I am applying it now to a project (counter top/breakfast bar) but it dries so slow that by morning I either have dust settled in it or air bubbles or both. So then its back to sand back and reapply. I have tried fine brush, foam brush and wipe on with lint-free rag. I have even blown all of the dust out as best I can, thinking maybe I was stirring it up by walking around. No dice. I totally dig the color and the hardness, but the application is killing me. I could see it going on well on the lathe though. I think I may have more time in refinishing at this point than in the whole project. Any tips would be welcomed.
> 
> - john2005


With slow drying finishes, I don't know that you ever get the "perfect" coat. Sanding in between, it should get smoother each coat. Once you get it the best you can, let it cure for a week or two…then work out any dust nibs. You can use brown paper bag, really fine sandpaper with min spirits….or really fine sanding pad and Howard's feednwax (my fav).

I will say this is another thing I like about minwax poly. I give one last coat with an aerosol can. The aerosol has to be thinned somewhat, because it dries much faster…and a get a better final coat.


----------



## 7Footer

Check this Norton oil stone out, super cool case! Too bad home slice wants a arm'n'leg for it.
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/5473882291.html


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's hoss.


----------



## TheFridge

That's pretty much what I do with poly red.


----------



## 489tad

Thanks for the history lesson Tony. 
Nice door Duck.


----------



## TheFridge

Couldn't help myself


----------



## theoldfart

damn agitators  MadMArk is mad it seems.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats hilarious todd. Especially after reading easter elmo 5 mins ago.

Worked out a lil swap with bob and had to put the girls back together again with freshly retoothed plates.


----------



## DanKrager

John, if I may. Before I got on this lacquer kick, I had similar issues to deal with, especially in a small shop with no dust collection. I learned that warming a finish to 80°-85° before applying would speed up the drying. In the process of experimenting, I learned that cool woods warming up will blow bubbles, so if I warmed the finish I would also warm the wood with heat lamps or sunlight. There is some risk of surface drying and causing tension. Then I discovered Japan drier. A standard varnish takes overnight to dry thoroughly enough to recoat. Three drops or so in a quart would reduce the drying time to 4-6 hours, at least dry enough to lightly sand out and re-coat. More drier does not reduce drying time further, so there seems to be a limit. I even tried combining the two, heat and drier, but didn't gain noticeably. If the finish will receive relatively small amounts of acetone as thinner, then the acetone flashes off quickly and seems to accelerate the rest of the drying…perhaps by half. Heat will accelerate that some. 
All that was gone when I experienced a good lacquer for the first time in a professional finishing environment.
DanK


----------



## shampeon

"Plane blades are delicate, terribly fragile things! Keep them on their sides lest they crumble to dust!" 
/begins furiously planing hickory


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What in the Wide, Wide World of Sports is a-goin' on here ? ! ? !
.
.
.
Gotta go put my planes on their soles and post on MadMark's thread…


----------



## theoldfart

Danger, Danger, plane blade alert. Turn your planes over! That is all, carry on!


----------



## bandit571

Just to tick him off….









Not just one Ohio No. 035 Razzee…









But I even went out and spent $5 to get a second one, and rehabbed it. Plane sitting behind them is a Ohio No. 07. Just got the iron welded back together and tuned up.


----------



## TheFridge

I guess I'm gonna have to thrash every one of you. And bandit twice.

Go pick a switch. And it better not be a bushy one.


----------



## ShaneA

It is because you don't have an Incra Fridge. You may never measure up or feel adequate with out one. You know this.


----------



## TheFridge

I knew in my heart of hearts. I could never measure up.

Edit: I'm a slow one but I see what you did there! Measure up! That was punny!


----------



## duckmilk

Good on you Fridge, haha

Hiya Smitty


----------



## widdle

I wasn't in the mood to read so i can't comment on the above chatter..
Nice knives Terry, are you using all diamond plates for your sharpening..

Nice work Duck…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smoothing a cherry tabletop today…. but just once I made the mistake of setting my plane bottom down on my wood bench…..and it friggin shattered my A2 steel blade. I feel like I should have seen this coming….










We got we got a new spinner for our vinyl kick. It's a little modern looking for my taste, so there might be a dovetailed box in its future.
That said, there are so many things I love in this photo.


----------



## TheFridge

A beer and a gun and you'd be the man of my dreams


----------



## ShaneA

I think Fridge and Al are related in some distant way. Didn't Al say he spent time in the New Orleans area?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red that is a great photo!

Good call Shane, Fridge is good stock.


----------



## ShaneA

I know, plus Fridge shows up about the same time Al disappeared. I am working on a full conspiracy now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am with you man.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, wids.
I use belt and disc sander to rough out the shape and bevels, then heat treat, then DMT's to the finish.


----------



## john2005

Thanks DanK. I am with you on the lacquer. If it were up to me, thats what we would be doin. But they insisted on waterlox and I am hating it. It has a great look to it, I just cant get it to lay down nice. I will try the heat and thin and see what that gets. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mosquito

Ooooh a Stanton. Which one did you go with Red? I've been thinking about upgrading my turntable for a while. I've got an Audio-Technica LP60 at the moment, which isn't bad, but the lack of balance adjustment for the tone arm bothers me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Heh. I figured you'd know something about turntables Mos. Got the T62
I just researched what was regarded as the best spinner under $200. I didn't want something that looked (and is) for amateur DJs….but, like you said, the extras were worth it.

Of course I had to get a dang phono preamp because my darn Onkyo receiver didn't have phono. Now the new ones do again. Give the peeps what they want.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm by no means an avid audiophile, but I am an enthusiast. I might have to see about convincing my parents to part with their old Micro Seiki


----------



## jmartel

I like how you have a plane in your living room on the shelf, Red. Of course, that's probably all it's good for setting it down like that instead of on its side.


----------



## Brit

Have you ever just dropped in on a thread that you don't usually 'Watch' and wonder what the hell is happening? Well I just did that very thing here only to find that Al's been reincarnated, Tony knows how to spell colour but feels embarrassed about it and Red is shattering A2 irons whilst listening to vinyl.

I've got no idea what all this has to do with the 'state of the shop' though. I think it says more about the state of the woodworkers, but it's all good fellas.

'Watch' clicked. Carry on.


----------



## WillliamMSP

You know how it pains some of you guys to see someone on LJ spend money on current Stanley products? Yeah, same torment for me and turntables. Bump your budget just a little bit and get something like an entry-level Pro-Ject or Rega or the like. Please, for the love of vinyl.


----------



## theoldfart

I was wondering how long it would take Bills HiFi antenna to pick up on Red's choice! The biggest investment in hifi stuff is the vinyl/cd/dvd etc. A turntable/arm/cartridge will protect that investment not to mention the improvement in sound.
Not quite up to class A but works for me.









Pardon the dust


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi Brit! Welcome.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yeah, OF, that's one of the things that kills me when I look at more affordable tables - most of them time, I don't want their thumb-tack cartridges touching my records.

Here's a couple of my system, with the rack that I made in the fall (which still needs to be finished, but it was mostly a trial run for laminating a work bench, anyway) -


----------



## Brit

My missus used to be a DJ and she has crates full of classic vinyl albums from the 70s and 80s, some of which have never even been played. Boxed sets, coloured (there's that word again Tony) and picture vinyl too. I keep telling here to get her collection appraised to see if we can retire early.

Personally, these days I'm all about Spotify in my shop with a bit of digital radio thrown in for good measure.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa…an Andy sighting. Impressive!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm probably one of the biggest tool snobs on this site. Somehow it tickles me that I just got turntable snobbed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^^Right??!! This joint is getting classy.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Welcome, Andy. We've been trying to protect you from this place, but now that you're here, might as well dive in face first (Pez).

Everything about my personality says that I should be really into vinyl - but I'm not for reasons unbeknownst to me - but my wallet is thankful.


----------



## ShaneA

One has to limit their snobbery to only so many items. We are all that way on at least a couple of things.


----------



## WillliamMSP

LOL. I worked in very, very high-end audio. My favorite 'table that we carried was $40k+, though we were a dealer for a couple $100K+ tables.


----------



## theoldfart

My table needs are bit more modest, a VPI with a good arm would suffice. Think I spent more money on my record cleaner than most folks spent on their turntable!


----------



## Brit

> Think I spent more money on my record cleaner than most folks spent on their turntable!
> 
> - theoldfart


That's no way to talk about your wife Kev.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## theoldfart

Andy

Todd, you look younger in that video!


----------



## Mosquito

lol I figured that was going to happen. And yes, I would love to spend more money on my stereo setup, but that's certainly not going to happen all at once lol One piece at a time


----------



## summerfi

I guess I'm just old school. Better get with the times.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> My table needs are bit more modest, a VPI with a good arm would suffice. Think I spent more money on my record cleaner than most folks spent on their turntable!
> 
> - theoldfart


We were VPI dealer when the Classic was introduced - what a killer table for (at the time) $1500. It really shook up the market and dominated the $1-5K price range, at least in our area. Great platform for a cart, and certainly wouldn't hesitate to put a good, low output moving coil on it. If my Xerxes exploded, that's probably what I would do.

Bob - I've got some shellacs, but nothing to play them on. Might have to donate them the next time the wife wants to clean house.


----------



## ToddJB

Bill, can you give me a super dumbed down explanation as to what one gets when one buys a thirft store version vs 6 months of my mortgage version of a turntable?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you for asking that.


----------



## ShaneA

Swap out Thrift store for Vintage Stanley, then swap out 6mos mtg for LN. Too soon?


----------



## ClammyBallz

Less of this I hope.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOLOL Andy.

I gotcha Bill. It's whatever a guy is into. Car, electronics….all purely functional to me. The rest of my stereo is all basic entry level stuff. Music is one of my fav things in life, I have have it on nearly all day, but decent sound quality is good enough for me. Now my standards for tools, furniture….well, you already know about that.

Todd, price is actually one of the reasons Heather and I started getting into vinyl again. We pick up sweet "vintage" records all the time for a buck or two. Then, when I went a concert last month, they didn't even have cds to sell - just tshirts and records. Which is fine. The records come with cool inserts etc.

As I type my daughter is rocking some Meghan Trainor for you guys. Hope that cheap-arse spinner doesn't ruin that sweet…pink….vinyl. Lawlz.


----------



## terryR

Used to be a hard-core music enthuiast. Used to be! Also DJ'd in the 80's but gave up my vinyl habit decades ago for DAT and CD. Still have my Harmon Kardon system (moving to the shop soon!) but only listen to music once a year.

Welcome, Andy.


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of gabbing outta you girls today.

Good to see ya around these parts Andy.

Talks of pink vinyl may just bring hog back.


----------



## jmartel

Today is an oddly busy thursday for this thread. Usually it's dead in here today.

And I just use my phone with headphones. Never got into high end audio stuff. I'd like to get some nicer headphones, but not spending above like $150 for that.


----------



## chrisstef

Was it somethin I said?


----------



## Tim457

> Swap out Thrift store for Vintage Stanley, then swap out 6mos mtg for LN. Too soon?
> 
> - ShaneA


Hah good one.

And Todd, your gif has stef written all over it when he's grooving with his cured meats:


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, but I actually understand the specifics behind the arguments with Stanley and LN. And because I understand them, at this point LN's argument isn't worth the extra dollars to me, but I can totally see how it is to others.

But I don't have the slightest understanding to the specifics of what one gets with Low, Mid, and Stupid tiers of expense with turntables? Is one better than another? I'm sure. But why?

Does it just sound better? Is there a limit to how good a record can sound? Is it just a turntable or do you have to have a ton of other equipement to achieve it better? Is one harder on the record than the other? Does one give you a more "Vinyl" feel? Does one spin a more consistent rate? Is there a stop gap between super high end players, and just going digital? I don't get any of it.


----------



## chrisstef

That's called the soppressata ^. Love me some cured meats.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

So, on vacation last week I let the kids pick a record at this shop in Omaha. Daughter got the pink one above, and my son got Michael Jackson. Of course I laughed due to the dialog here. Goofy kids. Daddy snagged Radiohead.

So, to perpetuate the snobbery, this afternoon I'm off to Acme tools in Des Moines to look at Sawstops and Festool Domino setups. We'll see how that goes. I'm really hoping that have a good setup where you can try them out. Or, at least a knowledgeable salesperson.

I'm going through Des Moines because my mom is flying in. I haven't seen her in….5 years, I think. As I've blabbed about, it's a strained relationship. Like Todd's visit from his dad, should be interesting. Just hoping it's a good visit for my kids sake.


----------



## shampeon

Todd, I've talked about this with my friend who is getting a PhD in audio engineering and worked for Sennheiser labs for a long time. His take is that amplifying and reproducing sounds for the human ear has been a solved problem since the late '60s/early '70s. There's a big difference between cheapy consumer grade amps and speakers, etc. but once you hit a certain price point, where the actual electronic components and QA are decent, the differences start getting less and less detectable. Add into that the smoke and mirrors of a lot of the way that very high-end audio is marketed and sold (gold plated connectors, giant gauge copper braided cables, distortion levels far below human hearing etc. etc.), it turns into an exercise in confirmation bias: people will swear that the uber uber uber expensive setup is clearly better than the merely expensive setup, even if double-blind testing shows they are indistinguishable. The point of diminishing returns is somewhere between mid-range and top of the line.

tl;dr get something decent from a company that knows what they're doing, and enjoy the music.


----------



## chrisstef

I need to re-up my ipod with some tunes. Its been a while since ive gone on an iTunes spending spree.

"Yo, bo knows this and bo knows that, but bo cant rap, so bo don't know jack"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Great, Bill's making me wish I'd have gotten this one.

Pro-Ject Essential

I still have the box. Dang you Bill.


----------



## chrisstef

MC Gingeraffe on the ones and twos.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, do yourself a favor. Find a somewhat high end audio shop and just sit and listen. Have them set up a system that's in your range. Then listen to something a bit higher end and compare. Quality gear will last years, I've had my setup for over fifteen years now.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> I m off to Acme tools in Des Moines to look at Sawstops and Festool Domino setups. We ll see how that goes. I m really hoping that have a good setup where you can try them out. Or, at least a knowledgeable salesperson.


Take back the turntable and buy the Domino! They're so worth it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh!t nice work Stef! HAHAH!


----------



## ShaneA

I think I am going to order the Domino XL tonight before the 4/1 price increase. I just cant decide if I want the vacuum too, or ghetto rig my shop vac. I couldn't swing the cheddar for the Sawstop PCS…and I already have a table saw. So I figured I would jump into the Festool world. Damn accessories are hella spendy.


----------



## widdle

Invest in your best tool…Your fingers…Sawstop…Riving knife, paddle switch accessible with your left thigh…Brilliant…

What do you guys do in the shop for music ? I got iTunes and xm radio. Sorta burn't on both, need a new option…But prefer random play as opposed to a certain artist like pandora ?

Didn't someone lose a bet on here ?


----------



## ToddJB

Ian, thanks, that was my assumption, but gotta ask.

Red, good luck man. I hate family ish. It saddens me that something that can be so good is often so bad.

That pro-ject looks like it's a 0 shy of being worth a damn.

You cashing that dinning set commission check before it's been written (wrote?)?


----------



## jmartel

> What do you guys do in the shop for music ? I got iTunes and xm radio. Sorta burn t on both, need a new option…But prefer random play as opposed to a certain artist like pandora ?
> 
> - widdle


Cheaper $30ish speakers hooked up to my phone. I just use the Slacker radio app usually. You can pick a genre station and it'll play stuff off of that. Less ads than pandora I've found.


----------



## widdle

Shane, what is this about a price increase soon ?


----------



## ToddJB

Wids, like Stef, I'm going the ipod route. A sad ass 1st or 2nd gen touch. That has 1st or 2nd gen music on it. I think the last time I plugged it in to update music it told me that I needed some sort of Harry Potter spell to make it compatible with the current version of iTunes. But I like my old music so I deal.

The actual speakers are Bose, and the reciever is Okya (or something), bothI found in the alley about a year back.


----------



## jmartel

Widdle, Festool typically has yearly price increases that are announced in advance. Prices go up tomorrow for this year.


----------



## chrisstef

Widds - Pandora is all right but it takes time to make an artist list that's worth a damn. I find it hard to dig into new music now that I'm getting older.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Ian, thanks, that was my assumption, but gotta ask.
> 
> Red, good luck man. I hate family ish. It saddens me that something that can be so good is often so bad.
> 
> That pro-ject looks like it s a 0 shy of being worth a damn.
> 
> You cashing that dinning set commission check before it s been written (wrote?)?
> 
> - ToddJB


You know me too well. Actually, kinda ready to use a domino on my next project…

Ya, don't know if that Pro-ject is much better than what I've got….for my needs.

Wondered if the price increase was fo realz. Tough to buy local when you can save on the sales tax…and free shop.


----------



## ShaneA

It isn't super major Wids. I think the package I was looking will cost about $50-60 after the increase.

While I agree on the finger front. The budget tops at about $2,200. The Sawstop…all in will be about $3500 plus. If I was to guess. Thinking next year's tax refund for that. Although Sawstop is running the free base or over arm collector right now with a PCS till 4/30.


----------



## jmartel

Shane, they do that promotion a couple times a year from the ads I've seen. So I wouldn't let that force you into buying now if you can't swing the cost.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Bill, can you give me a super dumbed down explanation as to what one gets when one buys a thirft store version vs 6 months of my mortgage version of a turntable?
> 
> - ToddJB


Sure. The short answer is: more realism. A good stereo system lets you cast aside the knowledge that you're listening to a reproduction and it brings the performance to you. A *great* system brings you to the performance - it's a difference between closing your eyes and being able to pinpoint the saxophonist standing between your speakers and closing your eyes feeling that you're in a smoky, low-ceilinged jazz club, sitting in front of virtuoso that died from a coke overdose a few decades ago.

As far as how and why, w/r/t to turntables… big subject, but it all starts with the format and how the sound is stored. I mean, there's a tiny sound wave form that's stored in the grooves of a record and you're mechanically reading it with a needle. On the back side of that needle is essentially a generator - it uses the motion of the needle, some coils and a magnet to create electricity, which is then sent down the line to the rest of the system. Even if you already understand that, it's still amazing when you stop and think about it.

As a whole, a TT is a system of interdependent parts. The table is the platform for the record platter (which spins the record, obv) and for the arm. The arm holds the cartridge and moves with the grooves. Cartridge reads the waves in the grooves. The better the table does its job, the better the arm can do its own job and the better the cartridge can do its job.

*Table/platter:* start with a better motor and smoother bearings for better, more consistent pitch control (platter speed). This is a foundation - playing a little too fast or a little too slow or wavering can keep the illusion from forming.

The body of the table also holds all of the components relative to each other. Since you're physically reading microscopic movement, you can imagine that the introduction of outside movement/vibrations would be no good. There are generally two schools of thought on how to isolate: 1)make it resistant to outside movement through lots of mass or 2) use suspension so that the record, arm and needle are all seeing the same movement, but are steady relative to each other.

*Arm:* the has move and track cleanly, up and down, side-to-side - better bearings, better balance and better stiffness obviously helps. Mass (inertia) needs to be considered, too. Even something like the stiffness of the four wires inside can affect how well it tracks. The arm can also be subject to resonating (which can make its way in to the system), so that needs to be considered, too.

*The cartridge:* as I said, it's essentially a little generator. Think of a needle as a lever - one end reads the grooves, the other end makes the signal. Most inexpensive carts are moving magnet (MM), so there's a magnet on the back end of the needle lever and that magnet wiggles in front of coils, creating current. Magnets are (relatively) heavy, so there's some inertia to consider as the needle dances about. If you can make that lighter, you have less inertia to worry about, meaning more detail, more resolution. One way to do this is by making the magnet stationary and attaching the coils to the back end of the needle (a Moving Coil [MC] cartridge). Now you can make the coils lighter and lighter, with incredibly fine wire, but you're making your "generator" smaller and smaller, which means less output that needs to be compensated for elsewhere down the line (phono stage, either a standalone unit or built in to a preamp/integrated amp/receiver). The shape of the very tip of the needle can also affect how well it reads, tracks and rejects surface noise (like dust).

*TL;DR:* it's better, just because.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Festool had a refurbished sale a year or so ago. Really wish I woulda bought a backpack then. The prices were good. Now I can't decide if I need the XL Domino or not. I'm off to research that.

Stef you can call me DJRube-master D.


----------



## ShaneA

I would love to jump into the Sawstop world. Free mobile base would be a bonus…but I just don't have the extra change. Plus…what a pain in the ass to have 220 run, and then either sell my Ridgid 3650 saw or move it to the basement. Way more effort involved with bringing a new table saw into the fold.

I think I am going to find the Domino useful. Make more crap…in less time. That's 'merican way. Going to get the XL, and eventually buy the conversion adapter from Seneca that will allow the smaller DF 500 cutters down the road. I guy could easily drop $3K all in on the Domino, vacuum, and accessories. Damn thing better work!


----------



## chrisstef

I want a festool sander and vac pretty bad. But damn its hard to drop a gnote on a sander. Maybe it would make me like sanding but I highly doubt it.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> I think I am going to order the Domino XL tonight before the 4/1 price increase. I just cant decide if I want the vacuum too, or ghetto rig my shop vac.


I'm not sure if it fits the XL, but the Bosch VAC006 hose does fit my domino and rigid wet vac.

https://www.zoro.com/bosch-locking-hose-16-1332-in-vac006/i/G5235273/?gdffi=047ada998cf641fa93e55ae8579df863&gdfms=B852635FC2574BB982D12A9E14D273D3&gclid=CJXM7oTd68sCFQEmhgodAJYKJQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## ClammyBallz

> I want a festool sander and vac pretty bad. But damn its hard to drop a gnote on a sander. Maybe it would make me like sanding but I highly doubt it.


I'll sell you my 150/5. Used it about 30 minutes. I like the Bosch sanders better and they're half the price.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop sound system doesn't put me there, at the performance, but it does take me back in time. And that means something too. As in, back to the way music sounded when I was in high school.










FULL DISCLOSURE: The Zenith is now "no worky," and has been replaced with a SoundDesign player that is quite craptacular. And the Panasonic has a AUX INPUT that goes to my iPod when I want variety. Otherwise it's radio, a local rock station.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the effort, Bill, that helps. And in your opinion $300 in entry point from trash to good enough?


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, I had an 8 track that was still working in HS, but I couldn't find tapes that weren't dried out. Do you do something to keep them conditioned?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Would not have expected anything less from you Smitty ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Breakfast in America.


----------



## ShaneA

Clammy, tell me more about your hose! Lol

Is it for a Bosch vac only? Will it hook up to a cheap Ridgid vac?


----------



## chrisstef

Much appreciated ballz. Let me get to the finishing stage of my latest project and see how much I really hate my PC sander and ill let ya know.


----------



## Brit

That's a long way to go just for breakfast Tony.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't worry Andy, tony will make it brunch if you stay at his place.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef knows what's up. High performance.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha. I love the visual presentation here:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, the biggest 'fail' in 8-tracks is the adhesive at the splice point. If it's a worthwhile album, I've opened the cases and repaired them with a drop of superglue. Otherwise they go to the trash. I've culled the herd over the years and still have two cases of the things (around four dozen, I guess).


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Thanks for the effort, Bill, that helps. And in your opinion $300 in entry point from trash to good enough?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yes and no. My main concerns with the less well made stuff is both the performance and the affect that it may have on the records themselves - the nature of playing a record is that it creates wear and tear on it; I want to avoid additional, unnecessary wear. I would feel far more comfortable with a simple $300 table that takes standard cartridges and has tracking force that can be easily and finely adjusted vs a $600 machine that has brutish needle, crude or non-existent tracking force adjustment, pitch control, an auto-return arm and an onboard analog-to-digital converter. IOW, price alone isn't a reliable indicator because you might be paying for bells and whistles while the basics are being neglected.


----------



## Mosquito

Two things. Thanks for the write up Bill.

And as for shop tunes, it depends. 
1.) If I'm recording any video I use my tablet and bluetooth headphones, typically listening to Pandora. Reason for that is so when I'm recording video and not talking/describing something, I don't have to worry about my music making its way into the video and causing youtube to flag it for copyrighted content. Also, having the earbud style headphones is nice when I'm chopping with a mallet and chisels too, as it helps cut down noise like ear plugs (even though I don't turn on the active noise canceling).

2.) When I'm out working in the garage or on the workshop out back, I use either my phone or tablet and a bluetooth speaker.

3.) When not recording video, and if I'm home alone, I'll use my home theater stereo which is set up in the basement living room directly adjacent to the temporary shop space. This is typically playing either my own stock of music, records, or the local radio depending on my mood (and if I need to track time. I like listening to records when I want to stay aware of the time, since I have to change them periodically I'll either check the time or subconsciously track the time). I plan to migrate some of this setup to the workshop when I can start upgrading the components.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Clammy, tell me more about your hose! Lol
> 
> Is it for a Bosch vac only? Will it hook up to a cheap Ridgid vac?


You'll love it, it's very long & flexible! Ribbed for pleasure too!

Depending what rigid you have (older 2.5" hose or newer cheaper 1-7/8"" hose), you'll need a coupler. Mine is hooked up to a laguna separator. I'll get pics of it tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be the smell of spam around here, today…..


----------



## theoldfart

" Breakfast in America." YUP

Now look for an album called Breakfast Special, good alt Americana from a l;one time ago!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ah, one thing that I would recommend for shop listening - I'm a big fan of speakers and an amp (as opposed to an all-in-one), but most amps and dust don't mix well (dust on the board acts as insulation and heat kills electronics). If you're going to put an amp in the shop, look for a digital switching amp, sometimes referred to as Class D or Class T amps. They're far more efficient and don't vent off as much heat.

If you want a decent sound on the cheap (~$100), I'd play music from my phone to a blue tooth adapter like this, to an amp like this and speakers like these.


----------



## ToddJB

Interesting options, Bill, would that amp jack into most speakers (since I already have those?)


----------



## WillliamMSP

If they're two-way speakers that are fairly efficient (87db+) and an 8 ohm (or so) load, you should be fine for reasonably loud playback (unless you have a cavernous shop).

SOTS - finished one Commercial Strength™ sawhorse this morning, the other is at about 70%. Hope to start the bench top this weekend. Most of the afternoon was spent sharpening planes and chisels - not fun, but some certainly needed the attention and I feel like I need to work sharpening in to the schedule or I'm going to find myself with ornery tools at most inopportune times.


----------



## theoldfart

Need pics Bill

Cellar shop has a Mac Mini streaming from the inter webs and Klipsh 4.1 speaker system. It works!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

So Acme tools was pretty helpful in the Festool inquiry dept. The salesman was a Festool nut, and a very experienced cabinet maker. I thoroughly picked his brain. He tried to talk me out of the Domino XL at first, but then I showed him the smaller tenons would not work for much of my work. (I don't make dainty stuff). Then, he concurred. 









He said not to worry about the price increase. This biggest increase was about $30. Can't believe I'm about to drop that amount of cash on a stinkin power tool. Hopefully it will be like my LN experiences…...no regrets.

Somehow I take heart that Shane in contemplating this shizzle too. I feels not so crazy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane is solid Red. Glad you're getting it sorted.

Thank you for all the info Bill. Make with the pictures!


----------



## jmartel

Red has no ragrets.


----------



## ShaneA

Messing with the DF 500 it feels like it has better ergonomics. However, if you get the adapter the XL can do all the DF 500 can do. I think it will be most helpful on larger piece where bringing the tool to the wood is more ideal. The depth of cut on XL and ability to use the larger tenons seems to sway me to the XL.

I am thinking it will be useful on a couple of dining room table builds coming up. That is how I am trying to justify my tool hoarding anyway.


----------



## Mosquito

I see a lot of people that have either nothing, or almost nothing, festool except for the domino. Must be the easiest to justify the price on, since there's really not much else out there like it yet.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd like to have one. I bit the bullet this time around and chucked up the drill press mortiser…

Thinking about a benchtop.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Here's my hose rig. If you have a 2.5" hose, it will connect with a coupler.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Just realized I put the hoses back on wrong


----------



## ClammyBallz

This is my shop.










This is what I build.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, sweet set up. Loving all that space.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Pics of the saw horses? Boring, but okay -










They're based off of the Anarchists Saw Bench design, but about 30" tall and beefed up.

I haven't been working with any pieces longer than 32" or so, so I've been doing all of the jointer work with my 606. I know that some people really dislike the No 6 size, but I really like it for this scale. So much for flipping it for a profit.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I have that problem all the time… like my $35 #10. "I should sell this, 'cause that's a good turn around. But on the other hand, I probably won't come across another one that cheap… so…. I'll sell it if I do come across another one" :-D


----------



## theoldfart

Lookin' solid Bill, thanks.

Your explanation turntables was excellent. Made a huge mistake on my first one. Technics SL1500 and paired it with an AT 15 sa. Arm weighed a ton and cartridge weighed more, but it looked good!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Welcome to the madness Clammy….uhh…Ballz. lol.

Trigger pulled. I might ruin all my vinyl….but damn, I'm gonna bust out some furniture.


----------



## ShaneA

Ordered one from Acme too. Got the Midi vac, 8mm cutter, the 8mmx750 tenon stock, and the 750mm stock for the 12mm too. Being that I am such a cheapskate, I computed all the numbers on the systainer and dominos…figured buying the 750mm sticks and cutting to length was the way for me.

I will get the DF 500 systainer set with the full set of cutters and the Seneca adapter set up some day…when the wallet has healed. That is by far the most expensive WW tool I have ever bought.


----------



## CL810

You guys are making me jealous. Get your Fes-snob on!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Initially my CC denied the order, and called me to make sure it wasn't fraud….lol.

CT36 vac….so I don't have to bend over Maybe I should have paid the mortgage first….


----------



## WillliamMSP

> lol I have that problem all the time… like my $35 #10. "I should sell this, cause that s a good turn around. But on the other hand, I probably won t come across another one that cheap… so…. I ll sell it if I do come across another one" :-D
> 
> - Mosquito


Oh man, speak of the devil - I *just* got a reply on a CL inquiry for some hand planes. He gave me his approximate location and it made me dig through my old emails. Yup, it's the same guy that I bought the 606 from (same phone-generated sig line in his email), only this time he's wised up - he's asking much closer to market value for the pieces as opposed to the 606 lot, which I got for a song. Man, now I don't know if I want to take a pass on these pieces for sale or not (he's got a MF No 9 for $20 [and I already have a pristine one, but 20 bucks…] and a Record spoke shave for $30, which I'd want to talk down a bit).


----------



## theoldfart

Moss, I'll give you $45 plus some bubble gum for that ten!


----------



## Mosquito

Bill, was that the lot listed at $500? I was looking at that one today too… 
There were only 3 things I was interested in, the spokeshave, the 131, and the 49.

I've got a 151 though, and $30 is a fair price depending on the shape it's in, but they can be had for less. 
The 131 is … expensive. But I'm guessing he looked on eBay at the only one listed in the US right now, and picked that number (his prices are always on the high end). But a handful of recent sales have been $70-80…

And I don't really need a #49, and not for $75.

Kevin, that same lot has a #10 in it for $150 if you want it


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yup, that's the one. You can probably thank me jumping on his old listing for his current prices. 

If the block plane just below the spoke shave is a 60 1/2 clone, I would be interested in that, too, but he just has it listed as a 6.5" palm plane. Maybe I'll take a look tomorrow, who knows.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, is that $650 add on a shop vac? Dang. Baller status. Does Xzibit have a date squared away with you yet for a garage tour?


----------



## ToddJB

Ballz, nice shop. Three air filters must make for some clean breathing. I'm jelly. And do you exclusively make aquarium stands?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup Todd, go big or go home buddy…

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Red. And Shane. I'll await your reviews with baited breath.

Went out to dinner at the Space Needle tonight. Friend of mine is moving to Japan this weekend for the next few years and wanted a nice dinner here. Weather couldn't have been any better. I'll post up photos later. Food was pretty darn good, though the most expensive meal I've had yet. Saw someone flying a drone around the needle while we were eating, too.


----------



## jmartel

Now this is a slab.


----------



## 7Footer

Go big or go home, exactly what I was gonna say!

I want one of them dominoes in a bad way… I see a lot of people make their own floating tenons, which is cool, but sure would be nice to not have to go through all that BS to make a tenon.

I'm a snob when it comes to microbrews and hippy lettuce.

Hold on - Shane? You actually made a decision on something??? Congrats bro! ;-)

Supertramp in the 8 track… what else would we expect from Smitty!

In the shop I have a sweet Akai receiver and two little speakers that are the cheaper version of the Daytons Bill linked, and I think it sounds phuckin awesome. This is the receiver I have, yeah it collects dust and probably isn't good for it, but it's been going strong for 6+ years now. I found this Akai on CL and got a solid deal on it from a composer (a pianist!). I've been around quite a few high end systems, and it is very noticeable, almost crazy sometimes, but IMO if you're just listening to music at home, watching movies, bumping music in the shop, it's really not worth it unless you're in the profession, or you're just loaded like Red. ;-) Vinyl sure is makin a comeback though. You can get a killer sounding system for under 1500 clams all day….. I have 5 receivers if anyone needs one (only using 3 right now), they aren't high end or anything, but sound decent for a shop.

Widdle, what you mean Pandora is a certain artist? You ought to try iHeartRadio, you can do the same thing as pandora and slacker, make your own stations, tune then to play similar or different music, and you an also listen to local AM/FM radio. However there are far less ads on iHeart, there are no delays and stalls in between tracks like Pandora, and it's better to thumbs up or thumbs down tracks on iheart because if you thumbs up a song, it won't play it every 10 effin minutes like Pandora does. Pandora has gone downhill so much the last year, their paid program is a total rip. I've used most of the audio apps - I listen to A TON of internet radio, because even though I have a 30,000 song library I get sick of the same old stuff…. iHeartRadio is the shizzle.

I also have 3 or 4 bluetooth speakers that I roll around with. Keep one in the car, one at work and two at home. I've found a couple really cheap bluetooth speakers that work surprisingly well, sound great and have good battery life. My problem with music is I need bass, but the new bluetooth speakers are getting better all around.

Bill going full on photo studio with that sawhorse! Looks good though man!

Clammy Ballz - holy crap, sweet shop…. Whats the significance of your screenname?

Red's Jam…. sure your daughter picked it!


----------



## widdle

Hey it's Red's birthday…happy Birthday Red…


----------



## widdle

What kind of slab was that jmart ? hopefully your boy moves near a good tool dealer over there…

I had pics to post for red , so my joke is dud, not working , but it doesn't seem to be working..

Yeah 7, I guess i don't know how to use pandora right..I thought i just type in an artist name and that was it…
I'll 
look into iheart radio,Is that through iTunes ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Birfdays not for 5 more days. Nice of you to mark your calendar wids. I'll be watching for my card.

I don't mind the pay pandora. Too many commercials on the free one. But, been listening to amazonmusic more and more. Included with prime.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on the acquisitions guys.

Nice digs Ballz.

"Pics of the …? Boring, but okay -" - That's a sh!tty attitude; besides providing pictures is in the by-laws of this thread. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## chrisstef

Friday. 
Don't feel like doin chit.
So here I sit
Sippin joe
Handful of hours left to go.
Eff you clock you move too slow.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Bill going full on photo studio with that sawhorse! Looks good though man!
> 
> - 7Footer


Heh - that's my basement, with some light from a little window above and to the left, but it is somewhat dramatic light, innit? I've been working in the basement in anticipation of the time that it's not too cold and damp in the garage. I look forward to getting out of the dungeon soon.



> "Pics of the …? Boring, but okay -" - That s a sh!tty attitude; besides providing pictures is in the by-laws of this thread. Thanks for the photos.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Hey man, it's a noob tactic to temper expectations of the audience.


----------



## Mosquito

^ I agree


----------



## terryR

Dang, Festool employees gettin paid this week! LOL!

Cannot believe how much a tool that will fit in yer hand costs these days.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Waiting for Friday
The weekend shop time awaits
Hold my beer, watch this

HAIKU MFers!


----------



## jmartel

> What kind of slab was that jmart ? hopefully your boy moves near a good tool dealer over there…
> 
> - widdle


Redwood slab. Looks to be about 8 or 10" thick.

From what I've heard, the tool shops over there that carry the good stuff tend to be hole in the wall areas tucked away. I wouldn't expect him (who I wouldn't trust picking up a hammer. Think zoolander coal mining scene type) to find one let alone buy me anything.

Luckily, there's Stu at http://toolsfromjapan.com/store/ Pretty good prices, just the wait time from shipping.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well spun Stef.

Nice digs Clammy.

Pandora played through a browser with adblocker is commercial free.

Poetic CB.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with Tony, that's how I listen to Pandora, usually. I don't always mind the commercials though, I understand that's how they pay the bills, after all.


----------



## 7Footer

Agree Tony, Pandora in general is WAY better on a computer or through a receiver. My main living room receiver has ethernet and has a few built in apps, Pandora one of them, it's way better than listening through the phone, far less ads, still once in a while but I'm okay with occasional ads, what gets me is an ad every time I skip a song (and I don't skip many) or nearly everytime I thumbs down a song. 
Widz- yeah iHeartRadio will be be in the itunes store or app store, whatever apple calls it. 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iheartradio-free-music-radio/id290638154?mt=8

Thats the cleanest looking basement I've ever seen, Bill! No dungeon shop like Bandit?


----------



## ToddJB

For any of you later 90's rockers… this will be awesome.

http://www.thepartyparty.us/


----------



## bigblockyeti

> For any of you later 90 s rockers… this will be awesome.
> 
> http://www.thepartyparty.us/
> 
> - ToddJB


Great idea, but way, way too much money keeping the current system as status quo, moving to Costa Rica is looking better everyday!


----------



## chrisstef

Ass draggin, eyelids saggin, clients naggin , I'm ready for the weekend wagon.
Wanna mill, dimension cherry watch yo fingers spinnin blades is scary.
Cope and stick, shavings thick, no one talkin movin quick.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Ballz, nice shop. Three air filters must make for some clean breathing. I m jelly. And do you exclusively make aquarium stands?
> 
> - ToddJB


The air filters were CL finds, those things pick up a lot of dust, I have to change the filters almost monthly.

For now, the only thing I make out of wood are stands and canopies, I can barely keep up with that. The shop is above my aquarium store. The aquarium manufacturers have discontinued a lot of their stands that were available and they're building them crappier & crappier. We do a lot of installs & setups, so I decided to start building custom stands to be more competitive. The shop is also used to for plumbing tanks, building filtration systems and eventually custom coral inserts.

BTW, all my stands are built with dominos & glue.


----------



## widdle

Dude your draggin, I called in a dedication to you you…









heres my sharpening hair test..









Ok, so interested in random opinions..Bought the house I'm in like 4 or 5 years ago to flip. Cheapest house in the neighborhood. Nothing's been done to it for fifty years, everything is shot..Complete gut job , nothing would stay but mabye a little framing..The original plan was to bump out the back, and add some square footage…whatever…Soo I've done this a few times, lived in it, would just work and grind for six months or whatever…It was fun….It was a natural progression as a builder /carpenter…In the last few years i have fallen out of love with the construction process and the babysitting that is essential…Tempted to sell it as is and obviously not make good money…Sick of living in a beat up pad…But feel a little guilty..I never had any other type of work since i was eighteen, so i felt like i got sorta lucky to really like what i did…At this point though, sorta rather live in a place that is updated..Is that weak ?


----------



## Mosquito

I write software for a living (and enjoy it), but I still use the software others write… Just sayin'


----------



## widdle

And cl810 if your around here..was gonna bang out a miter sled, I think you have posted a picture of yours…Is there adjustments in your jig or do you just adjust the material ? How is that design working for you ? ..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Opinion:

-Revisit the 'complete gut job' position. Are you sure there's nothing that could be done short of gutting the place that might generate additional value? You're the only judge of that, of course.

-If you don't want to do it, just don't. I totally get that.

-Is it weak to leave work for others? Heck no.

-Wanting to live in something nice isn't a crime, even for a tradesman. Sweat equity isn't required every time.

My .02, worth half what you paid for it.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn you hook red up with a shave too widds? I appreciate the love songs at night.

Not weak at all widds. At a certain point it gets tired. We sold our last house for less than we bought due to upcoming / pending maintenance for a house that was in much much better shape and a bit more updated. I'm to the point where I'm about to pay someone to paint trim. After a couple thousand feet I'm outta gas and desire to do it. Id rather work harder at my 8-5 and pay someone than do work around the house myself. For most of us we grind away at the day jobs so why take it home and grind some more?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I want your "beat up pad" Widdle, your location beats the sh!t out of the one I have in the dregs.

Not sure why you would consider it weak to not want to continue the same path of flipping another house; methods get old, people/attitudes change. Just because you don't perform a skill you are capable of doesn't make you weak. You've worked hard and deserve a place you are happy with to live in, do that. It needn't be by your own hand to qualify.


----------



## ToddJB

Wids, your currently in mid-gut or mid-rebuild? I personally would have a tough time leaving it half complete - my personality. But I think the bigger issue for me would be leaving a lot of potential money on the table. Even bringing in a crew to finish it all up - quick like - would still likely bring you a substantial return over selling it mid-remodel.

No dollar bills for this, but I'm guessing it would be worth it - and looks badass.

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5518297340.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And a random pic for Tony, because he says they're mandatory:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Smitty! It's not that difficult is it? I'm just following the rules.


----------



## ShaneA

I say run the analysis on this one with work/cost left remaining vs potential difference in sale price of selling in different states of completeness. If the value/money is right…suck it up one more, last time and pull this one together to the best cost/effort equation.

Then move to the place that meets your budget, needs, esthetics and see how that fits for a while.

Maybe one more small flurry of activity on the current place pays a nice dividend. Can't get that back, plus it will further confirm you don't want to do that anymore.

So…long and short of it. Slap that beech together get what you can and don't look back!


----------



## widdle

Gee, what a nice crowd…Todd and smitty, no, I haven't touched a thing except my shop, and nothing would stay , not even a square foot of drywall or stucco, only thing i have done is work with an architect the first year, and that got put on pause when by the third thumbnails we weren't on the same page, Soo that was a few grand and i/we put in a new sewer line and water line up to the house… I could probably doll it up and fake someone out…But, that isn't cool at all…


----------



## widdle

No Shane..I haven't even begun the process, if i started today with an architect…That , the city, and then construction, a mauling, prison time…final sign off….That's a year and a half…yawn…


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I could probably doll it up and fake someone out…But, that isn't cool at all…" - You're a good dude Wids.


----------



## ShaneA

Got it, well let it be someone else's vision at that point then. They can get exactly what they want at that point.

Find something with a nice shop space on the next one too. Just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

What are you wanting to get? A live/work space near the sand, to surf and build stuff?


----------



## widdle

That..I wish i knew…Ive always been in Southern California, Diego a couple years, Santa Barbara ,8 years..And SM. traveled a lot outside the United States, but hardly at all within the states….An acre with trees and big ass barn/shop sounds pretty bitchen.Within driving distance of a lake or stream with fat trout sounds nice…Hard to go fom being able to get anything within 5 miles of my pad to being in the country,,,could be to big of a shock…Even santa barbara seemed small and un interesting. and un diverse…...I don't know..But SM is choked and any old skooll ******************** is pretty much gone…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^We talked about this. Get your butt up to NoCal or Oregan. Little space…some woods. You need it.

Check out the shop stereo. Took a spill when some cement anchors didn't hold in the last shop. Takes a lickin…keeps on ticken. 









Care package for an aspiring furniture maker. Because, we can….and we should.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am sure you've seen huge changes to SM over the years, choked indeed.

Moving to the sticks, though? Hating the city now days? Rent first or go hang out with Red a while: SB felt small? Go check out Iowa.


----------



## jmartel

Can confirm, Oregon is pretty bitchin'. I'll be going down to Bend at the end of the month for our 5 year anniversary. Although Portland is probably going to be the only place big enough for you in the state if SB is small.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Widdle, Oregon would welcome you with open arms. 
I don't think it's weak at all to want to abandon ship, almost did it myself like 3 times.

I fuggin love Bend, it's my favorite city in the whole state. I'd live there if it we're a bit closer to P-Town, 3 hours is a bit too much though, and although it has most of what you need, yeah it's a bit small.. But all the activities and quality of life there is just about as good as it gets, weather is awesome, cold winters but dry, nice hot summers, endless lakes/rivers/mountains.. Eugene is also cool, but it's home of all the king whacko's, extreme enviro's and all kinds of crazies. Ashland is another city that if it were closer PDX I'd be all over, super cool place, but really small city. Medford is in a neat area too, and they just got the In-N-Out, but problem with Medford is it's just way too methy.

Edit: Red - you returning the turntable or just using it for your care package? Love the 5 disc changer, lol! I've still got one too, it's gonna be worth something one day!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Now all the sudden you don't like meth?


----------



## theoldfart

Bend, home of the hip ***********************************! Really loved that town when we were there. And talk about skiing, wow. I think it's Mt Batchelor isn't it?


----------



## Mosquito

has anyone seen or know of something like a drive/spur center that goes on a 1/2" plain shaft?

I've got a shopsmith drive center, but that's for a 5/8" shaft, and my lathe parts have a 1/2" shaft, so it won't work. Trying to find something to use, rather than trying to shim the shopsmith one I've got…


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaha, yeah Tony. I kicked the habit a while back.

Hip **************************************** for sure, lots of trucks, lots of rich snobs (but they usually keep to themselves), and a fair amount of truck nuts.. Yep Bachelor, beautiful… Great view from Pilot Butte


----------



## CL810

For Widdle. No adjustments. It's my go to sled. But you still need a conventional miter sled for pieces that won't fit this style.


----------



## chrisstef

Watershed potty moment. I think dude figured out what button to push.


----------



## widdle

Thanks. Perfect ,you read my mind, that's what i meant(shooter ) I have a sled but need to tighten things up….Thanks…


----------



## theoldfart

7' thanks for the pic. I seem to remember a few breweries there as well.


----------



## jmartel

CL, how did you get it to be exactly 45 deg if there's no adjustment? I need to build something similar.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Watershed potty moment. I think dude figured out what button to push.
> 
> - chrisstef


My kid took a crap on my foot last night. Okay, I exaggerate, but I did end up with poop on my foot. He's been potty trained for more than a year and a half, but lately he's been getting in to that… controlling phase. He wants to go on his terms, so eff pausing Lego time to poop, amiright? Anyway, he waited a little too long, jumped up, grabbed his butt with both hands and announced the impending accident. While helping him get his pants off while at the pot, out drops a Hershey's kiss on to my slipper.

The bright side is that, at just about any occasion, I can now throw in, "and how 'bout you try not to poop on me this time?" and it'll get a laugh from him.


----------



## ToddJB

> Watershed potty moment. I think dude figured out what button to push.
> 
> - chrisstef


Literally


----------



## CL810

I dialed in my table saw blade to 45 and verified I was getting dead on 45. It took a number of cuts to get it perfect but it can be done. Cut the supports and cross piece. Then lowered blade to make the groove in the base.



> CL, how did you get it to be exactly 45 deg if there s no adjustment? I need to build something similar.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Andy was a pimp in a prior life.

Danggit. Rip and reglue.


----------



## CL810

....prior???


----------



## chrisstef

Shim the level.


----------



## widdle

Make a boomerang, sell it on etsy…


----------



## widdle

did everybody tell 
Red Happy Birthday ?


----------



## theoldfart

Hippo birdie too ewe BRK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL. Can't decide if it's the Guinness…or if you guys are really that funny.

Birfday memory. I can't even remember when he was that little.


----------



## CL810




----------



## 7Footer

Yes many breweries Kevin.

Some super weird ish happened today. I only used my wifes car 1x while she was gone for the last week (she left thursday the 24th and got back yesterday the 31st, I used her car on easter to meet my parents for dinner), and I noticed her garage door opener was missing but I was in a hurry and didn't have time to look for it and then figured maybe she had just taken it out for some reason. Well anyway I forgot about it and forgot to ask her about it while she was away cuz we were both super busy, and she gets in her car this morning to go to work and is like what the hell.. There were a few items kinda strewn about the car, like her workout armband and gloves and a couple random things were laying in places she'd never put them. It's just weird, nothing sketchy has ever happened around my hood, seriously I leave my car & house keys in the ignition at least a 2 or 3 times a month (not on purpose), and nothing has ever happened. Anyway they're building that house behind us, and people are in and out of our street constantly.. But my wife is way better about keeping her car locked so idk if maybe I left it unlocked one night? So if someone took it, it had to have been between thursday and sunday, but I was home all day sat & sun, except for a run on saturday, which it could've also been because I remember this worker seeing me go into the gate and walk in the back door to my garage… 
******************** I'm furious… have one shot at maybe finding something out though, we found a little portable battery, one of those extra charge things for a phone/tablet that wife or I have never seen, it was laying on the floor in the backseat of her car, where her workout armband and gloves were.. I'm gonna go over and say that I found this portable battery next to the porta-potty (bcuz it's where we have to leave our garbage/recycling cans until they finish the house) and see what they say. My only worry is that now its a different crew, my guess is it was the roofing or siding/window crew… I might ask the homeowner to mention it, but not tell him the story. I cannot believe it, seems impossible but who idk… I unplugged my garage door for tonight, until I look up how to clear the memory, i think you just hold the button for a few seconds or something. Worst thing is that since I forgot and didn't mention it to the wife, at first she though I was hiding something! haha, fuggin woman! But if someone did take it, I'll smash a scumbags face for pulling a move like that.


----------



## ToddJB

Lame ballz, 7. I'm super bad at locking things up too.

This picture - this picture feels pritty danged good.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats uncool 7. Im putting a lockset on the door that leads from the garage into the house for just that reason. I hope you can dupe the genius into incriminating himself. Then roll his sorry ass. Gonna be a lotta slow singin and flower bringin if my burglar alarm starts ringin.

That switch looks tittays todd!

5:40 wake up call from squirt and im less than thrilled.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That totally sucks 7, sorry man.

So fuggin sweet Todd.


----------



## woodcox

Scary seven

For those with windows, thoughts on security? I mean di€k proof. I have trim around the outside of the window casing? and about a good 3/8" plexy to go behind the trim or flush on top. Poly adhesive or what is needed and some hardware. They would have to make a hell of a racket attempting mess with it. Also the litte ish who lives behind me throws rocks at the house when he needs his toys back.

Ed: while outside looking at it I noticed I already have security. Damn! Those are my users hanging in the window there.










Sorry, too early for spider pics?

Very nice Todd


----------



## Pezking7p

300 replies behind….ill catch up later. HI!

Here's some chickens and ducks. Since last we spoke, I have discovered that I unknowingly bought six commercial laying hens. They will lay something like 275 large brown eggs per year, each. They even come with a 40 page instruction manual about how to control their egg laying.









The ducks are runner ducks. They run standing straight up and also lay eggs (maybe 100-150 per year?) Still not sure if they are boy or girl ducks. They'll run like this:


----------



## ShaneA

My reading comprehension can be a bit poor 7, apologies. But is the bottom line someone took the car and then brought it back, and didnt take or destroy anything? That is bizzaro type stuff. I mean, why bring it back? That would be more risky than taking it. Creepy


----------



## terryR

That's weird, 7. I never lock my truck doors; not even when I drive to town! LOL!

Pez, ducks won't show sex until about 8 weeks old. Boys have curly tail feathers like the standing dude you posted. Also girls quack, boys just mumble.

Delta power switch is boss! A shop of vintage power tools would be heavenly. And maybe one sawStop?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cute spider… feed him something.

Shane, I think they just tossed the car looking for stuff, found nothing but took the garage door opener so they could come back and check the house.

Glad they are contenders Pez. Running duck is effing odd. Keep us posted please.


----------



## ShaneA

I knew my comprehension was poor Tony. Once so many words appear, I get a bit dizzy. Damn criminals.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Big stuff out there today.


----------



## 489tad

Tony thanks for the shots of sunshine. Here it's cloudy cold and snow showers. 
A+ on the wall switch. 
7 can you change the code on the opener? Harbor Freight always has deals on camera security systems. Sports Authority has good deals on aluminum bats and Costco has good deals on bleach. Just saying.


----------



## chrisstef

And if ya need a guy to run an excavator i got you. Lime is on sale this time if year too.

Rain and abit of snow this weekend. Was 70 on friday. This kid is gonna drive me crazy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why won't the boy chill Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Just not in his DNA man. Kids got a fire in his belly.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah shane, so we dont think any one drove it, I don't think the keys were in it, I suppose its possible i left her car unlocked when I drove her to the airport, that could've happened… But it appears that someone went through it, left a bunch of ******************** laying around, wifeys armband for her phone, her headphones and workout gloves, and took nothing except the garage door opener, and possibly the perp dropped a battery on the floor, convenient that this little battery has a led light on the end,... Super effin creepy, but I'm just going to make sure things around the house on lockdown, thinking about a camera system, and do what I should've done a long time ago, get a gun.

Dan- Yeah I reset the memory of the opener this morning. I was watching a episode of forged in fire, and obsessed with making one of those War Hammers, that may be my next project. I've got a pretty sweet old school steel shaft 2 iron that will do some damage though.

The pic of that wall switch was a really nice divert from this situation, thanks todd!
Actually all of those pics were very nice way to brighten my morning, except that fuggin beast of a spider, jesus WC, kill it with fire!


----------



## terryR

Swell swells, tony.
CA looks beautiful to me. Of course every time I pretend to know where you are, I get burned.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oceanside, CA today Terry.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks , kids. To clarify that's not a wall. That's the jointer I'm working on.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I say 7 had a couple scooby snacks while the wifey was out of town….and now he can't remember what the hellz he did in that car while she was gone. Prolly a White Castle sort of night.

Good mornin. Brought donuts to men's Bible study, and the local bakery was kind enough to name an over-sized donut after me…









Then I was all hopped up on sugar and busted one of widdle's bench stops. Doh









Visit with the moms is going good. Almost time for…..another Guinness, and steaks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Because pictures are a good thing, and even required on this thread according to some:










and










Brass, copper, painted plywood and mahogany look good together, right?


----------



## theoldfart

"Brass, copper, painted plywood and mahogany look good together". Pretty much as far as I'm concerned. Tote's looking better all the time Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I need to take a few (better) pics then it'll be a project post. Thanks, Kevin! Pulled some old Copper Nails from Pop's inventory to put those (formerly painted) copper brackets in place.

Tony takes awesome outdoor pics. Just sayin'.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad the visit is going well Red.

That is so cool Smitty. And thank you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty, I saw how Schwarz filed brass screws in his Campaign Furniture. Not even sure what that method is called….but it sure looks cool.

Like this:


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, did you solder up those brackets? Looks awesome.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - that looks awesome. Any chance you could post a better photo of that marking or mortise gauge in the first photo? Looks intriguing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Who, in the friggin world thought it would be a good idea for Eduardo Najera to call this game?


----------



## theoldfart

A little trip report.

Took a drive up to Saratoga Springs today for the Northeast Woodworkers Association annual show and joined the club.. It was my first such show. Stopped by to visit this young man and check out a chain vise set up and a new sharpening jig that I'll be buying soon








Recognize the spiffy bench setup?

A lot of awesome woodworking on display. The ones that got my attention were the musical instruments. Take a look.



























Best thing was they had a live music show going on by the builders.

Did a little shopping at Lee Valley, met up with Joshua Klien and bought a copy of M&T, saw Tico Vogt and his shoot boards ( incredible), met Garret Hack and he signed one of my hand plane books and just had a great day.

BTW the young man is Jim Ritter (Boatman53)


----------



## widdle

Im with Red, i think 7' ate two many brownies
What are you making smitty…


----------



## widdle

Nice Of..Whats the sharpening set up ?

WAS Schwartz there ? Red wants to know…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great stuff Kevin. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## theoldfart

Wid, no Schwatz. I was quite happy with Garrett Hack. The mans furniture is spectacular.

Jim has developed his own sharpening jig and it's a winner in my book. You can see it in the pic in front of him. He also has a Hovarter on the leg vise. No threads, smooth as can be, 1/2 turn to lock or unlock.


----------



## theoldfart

A couple of close ups on the inlay work.


















The Koi/Ginko is my favorite.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Hey Kevin, did Jim have that Hovarter turned Vertical by chance.?


----------



## Pezking7p

Kevin, I'm jealous of your M&T magazine. Mine got rerouted to a city 2 hours away. At least it wasn't Jacksonville.

Found this little guy in the building that's supposed to be my chicken coop. He's only 3' long. Disappeared when I went to get a rake to pull him down.










Also got my coffee table pretty much ready for shelf, top, and drawers.


----------



## woodcox

"except that fuggin beast of a spider, jesus WC, kill it with fire!"
Lol 7! Sorry for harshing ur mellow. And no. We've bonded. That's Louise.

I watched one come out from behind a frog after I set the plane down once. Unsettling.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amazing Kevin.

The table looks great Pez. What type of snake?


----------



## theoldfart

Jeff, no. It's on the leg vise you can see in the picture. He also has his chain system on it.

Dan, believe it or not I still haven't opened it. Even the packaging is pretty fine!

A pic of some bench accessories


----------



## Pezking7p

Kev, the packaging is half the reason I bought it.

T, it's just a black snake aka a rat snake. They eat mice, rats, etc. but also are well known for eating eggs and chickens. They aren't dangerous to humans at all, but they commonly get to 6-8' long and they can climb walls, so they're kinda scary.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ahh, didn't know they'd eat chickens. Must be dispatched then?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, the gauge is a #197 Stanley. The dual arm'd version is the #198. Awesome combination of rosewood and brass and steel.










Wheels on one end, pins on the other. Wonderful tools, my only marking guages.


----------



## lateralus819

> Jeff, no. It s on the leg vise you can see in the picture. He also has his chain system on it.
> 
> Dan, believe it or not I still haven t opened it. Even the packaging is pretty fine!
> 
> A pic of some bench accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That marking gauge looks familiar with the ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Kevin, couldn't see anything but the top of that leg vise. I've thought of turning the hovarter sideways and using it for the leg vise.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, did you solder up those brackets? Looks awesome.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd, no one should be surprised to hear those brackets are salvaged from a POS tool tote I busted up many years ago. They were painted silver, and were a real pain to remove, but once I knew they were copper… well… Had to have them. And now they're back in service.

I'll get details up, Wids. Working on pics and narrative.

Red, I was fascinated by CS' use of filed brass screws and this was the perfect opportunity.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha. That's the dang marking gauge Lat said he was gonna give me….lawlz.

Edit: OF- I confess your day looks way cooler than the donut named after me.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Smitty. Very nice.


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, I missed that! Congrats on the ribbon. Were you there Saturday?


----------



## lateralus819

Yeah about noon-ish to 3.


----------



## terryR

Aw, Pez, that's a baby rat snake. Hard to keep them outta the chicken coop! They seem to know where the fresh eggs are produced! Had a 4-footer in my shop thursday…ran him outside…had a rat under the lathe the next day!

Coffee table looks nice, LN ply bench?

Lat, congrats on the blue ribbon! Looks like a great event. Gotta visit one soon…

Awesome build, Smitty.


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, sorry I missed you. We left about 2:30 or so.


----------



## lateralus819

Piece next to me was 2nd. Should have been first.


----------



## lateralus819

> Kevin, sorry I missed you. We left about 2:30 or so.
> 
> - theoldfart


All good. Always next year. Shoot you're pretty close. Within an hour or so? Could make plans some other time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Posted the latest shop project.

Those pieces at the event look awesome. That considered a spice cabinet? Or tea chest? It's beautiful!


----------



## lateralus819

I think it is Smitty! It was very nice. I have to go back later to grab my stuff. I'll take some pictures of the furniture and the like.

I believe it was Walnut. It's a very nice piece.

There is an exceptional G and G hall table behind my chest. I'll get a pic.


----------



## Mosquito

New shirt, father in law won it somewhere, and didn't "get it" (also didn't fit), so he figured he'd give it to me… I like it, some might get it here lol


----------



## Pezking7p

The first thing I thought of was a BMW motorcycle, but I guess it's probably an airplane engine.


----------



## Mosquito

Nope on both Pez


----------



## lateralus819

Flat head engine.


----------



## Mosquito

Not flathead either. I've got another picture of the shirt with the logo on it, but that makes it easy lol


----------



## lateralus819

Boxer engine?


----------



## Mosquito

that'd be the one lol he figured since I was a Subaru driver he'd give it to me. Had to explain what it meant to him, my mother in law, and my wife, but I like it lol


----------



## lateralus819

I knew it was some type of engine. I admit I had to look it up. I first thought a flat head.


----------



## Pezking7p

Well it certainly could be a BMW. Still cool even though it's a Subaru 

You guys watch any 11.22.63? It's very good. Plus it's a miniseries, which I love. Nothing drives me crazier than a tv show without an ending.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I didn't need to look it up. 

So, saw bench and both (after a little glue curing time) saw horses are done - now I just need the weather stay above the chalk point so I can start on the bench slabs.

The joinery, in as much as there is any, on the second horse is so much cleaner and tighter than on the first. Somewhere around the 5th mortise, a light went on and I figured out how to steer the chisel a little better, so those were much tighter than previous. Oh, I also had "learning opportunities" in the "measure twice, cut once" and "how to fix **** ups" departments (cut two mortises 1/4" too long) so there is that.


----------



## jmartel

Pez was correct that it could be a BMW motorcycle engine. They make a boxer engine.

Ferry ride with the bike today to go hang out at the track. Can't ride it with my shoulder still messed up from my wreck, but I can at least hang out with friends and watch.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> You guys watch any 11.22.63? It s very good. Plus it s a miniseries, which I love. Nothing drives me crazier than a tv show without an ending.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Have not, but the list of people with their hands in it is pretty impressive. Will have to put in in the queue.

Don't watch too much TV, but I'm in a hard sci-fi mood right about now. Binged "The Expanse," a couple weeks ago and enjoyed it. Might even have to finally finish the BSG reboot, but that can probably wait 'til I'm done reading "Look to Windward."


----------



## bandit571

Looks more like what was under the hood of a Corvette…...

Lot of wind last night…...white-outs of snow, too. Power was out in a few towns, never lost it here. Had a few things to pick back up in the yards this morning. All that white crap just melted as soon as it hit the ground, a wee bit muddy out there today.

Fairbanks-Morse used to make a weird engine for their diesels…..pistons were opposed….made a weird noise as they went down the tracks back in the 60s…..


----------



## 7Footer

Red, LAWL! what game was Eduardo Najera calling yesterday?? Final 4? That is a great pull, I haven't heard that guys name in several years, man he was frustrating to watch if you weren't a fan of the team he was on.

Nova v. UNC should be good stuff… Nova continuing to impress, beat Homa by 40??? For brackets sake I need UNC to win, plus I'm a bit of a closet UNC fan and I like Roy Williams, but I wouldn't be upset if Nova won, that Arcidiacano kid is s pimp, they're on a sweet run.

Thanks for the pics OF, cool stuff. Those guitars, holy cow…. Marking gauge is a beaut. Congrats Lat!

Fantastic Tool Tote Smitty!

WC - Louise has been eating well. hahaha, man between that an Pez's buddy, I got the creepy crawlies now.

I am on edge for the Walking Dead finale tonight, bigtime stuff going down. Haven't been this anxious about a tv show since Entourage and Sopranos. The Blazers are playing the Warriors tonight too and I'm more excited about TWD! Lol. Must be the brownies.

Pez what is 11.22.63?


----------



## bandit571

Dallas, TX…...Think back to 1963…..bad road trip.


----------



## terryR

Subaru builds a boxer? damn, I'm outta touch!

John sure got the shaft in'63; just sayin'

Found some extra poop this morning, already makes my wedged through tenons look better! LOL!


----------



## Pezking7p

A few of our members are old enough to remember the date. But it's a show about James Franco going back in time to stop the Kennedy assassination. Stephen King/jj Abrams jammy. Three episodes in and I'm still on the edge of my seat.

These chickens are smelling bad. Can't wait until they can go outside. Time to do some woodworking.


----------



## chrisstef

Tinker time with the rail and stile joints. Bit of a mind eff doin everything upside down.


----------



## terryR

Rails and stiles blow me away, Stef. 
Very cool, but simply over my head!

Looks like you got it to me.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice poop finish Terry! hahaha

Rail sand stile looks great Stef! No wonder you wanted the pattern bit, it's dope!

Ahh gotcha, I'll check it out.. thanks Pez.


----------



## chrisstef

Spagnola put out a pretty good vid on stile snd rails called "raising arizona". Helped out quite a bit.

Bro, 7, a unc fan? Scapegoating other small time sports instead of the hoops team taking the blame for bogus non existent classes, then, self reporting other violations so the ncaa cant investigate yet is shameful. I hope they get the full on banhammer. Ya gotta read rashad mccants story about it.

Also eff mark emmert (ncaa prez and former uconn board member) so deep and hard. Geno refuses to shake his hand and shabazz's rant after winning the championship was directed at him.


----------



## lateralus819

This is the piece that won first in my category. I thought the Spice chest was deserving of first instead.


----------



## jmartel

I love that they let motorcycles go to the front of the ferry lines. Showed up 10 min before departure, skipped a 2 1/2 hr wait for cars.


----------



## JayT

OK, strange request.

I'm building a Little Free Library for one of parks in town and would like to finish it off with a bit of copper flashing, about 3" x 24". If anyone on the thread has some or access to something that would work, please let me know. The only way I can find it in town is in a 20ft roll.


----------



## CL810

Wow Lat, that's some great furniture.


----------



## Airframer

Been busy demoing the inside of the new place so not much goin on shop wise but did pick up a nice piece of vintage1978 american standard cadt iron for it for all of $20 lol. Just cant stop the rust hunt.










Oh and Tony likes Thai sausage dressed as a taco.


----------



## Airframer

Bonus amateur demolition porn for Demo…



















It turns out.. It is a single wide inside a candy shell.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, LAWL! what game was Eduardo Najera calling yesterday?? Final 4? That is a great pull, I haven t heard that guys name in several years, man he was frustrating to watch if you weren t a fan of the team he was on.
> 
> - 7Footer


He was the color commentator for the OU game in our area. It…was….painful. Both games were disappointing imo, but I agree the big show will be good.



> OK, strange request.
> 
> I m building a Little Free Library for one of parks in town and would like to finish it off with a bit of copper flashing, about 3" x 24". If anyone on the thread has some or access to something that would work, please let me know. The only way I can find it in town is in a 20ft roll.
> 
> - JayT


Why would anyone have any of that laying around?


----------



## chrisstef

Not bad AF, id hire ya. Id like to see some wire nuts on the dangling romex but that's something we can work on. Easily fixed.

Great lookin stuff Lat. Some serious eye candy.


----------



## JayT

> Why would anyone have any of that laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I don't have any clue why someone would have that laying around, but I've also learned to never underestimate what the people who frequent this thread may have hiding. 

I definitely don't wan't to know what's in stef and Tony's closets for their fantasy weekends.


----------



## chrisstef

Yes you do. And theyre elephant trunk underpants. Elephant's still a baby though.


----------



## putty

I've also learned to never underestimate what the people who frequent this thread may have hiding. 

I'm guilty, I don't know why I'm keeping this box of trampoline springs. Spring Steel = Good…Right?


----------



## jmartel

Well if it's spring steel, you could make a saw out of it, right?


----------



## terryR

heck yeah, melt it and pour into a flat mold!


----------



## AnthonyReed

It doesn't stink at all Terry.

That looks really pro Stef.

Wonderful stuff Lat. Thank you.

Glad to see ya AF!! Nice that things are coming together up there. Thanks for the pics. Ladyboys indeed, says the sailor.

Nothing hidden in my closet JayT but thanks for thinking of me.

Went to the Getty Center (different from the villa) Sunday:



























My doppelganger in the Maplethorpe exhibit. I hunted a solo shot of him amongst the crowd for 45 mins. He was magnificent: pants that were pulled high and cinched tight with a belt framed his sincere and thoughtful fascination of the photographs hung before him as he scanned, considered and absorbed each and every one. I aspire to be a visitor of his caliber; he shone.


----------



## DanKrager

This counts as woodworking because it is the first step in making a Longworth chuck. This is a face plate disk that will hold the Baltic Birch plywood disks with the spirals cut in them. I turned it from a piece of billet that I had and used the indexing head in another setup to space 8 drilled holes and countersinks. I'm pretty excited about it. Customer coming this afternoon with deposit check for two vanities. Got to get busy then…










DanK


----------



## SawyerRob

Well, here's what my "project" has been, working on "next" years firewood!

Saturday, my helper came over to help me cut a load of firewood, so we loaded up the gear and headed to my woods…

We cut most of the load with a Husky 55, but when we got to the "Big Boys", I cranked up the Jonsered 2260,










We were blocking up, "mostly" maple, and the 2260 powered right through it,










and soon we had our "mucho grande" load,










In fact, we had so much cut, we had to load the last of it on the tractor,










Once home, I parked the "splitter" behind the wagon, and started rolling those big blocks onto the splitters beam, pushing them through the 4-way,










and soon we had a pretty good pile of splits,










It got late on us, so I'll finish splitting the rest of the load another day!

Hope you enjoyed the picts…

SR


----------



## jmartel

Figured I'd ask on here:

Anyone interested in a Worksharp Knife sharpener? The handheld one?

http://www.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-WSKTS-Knife-Sharpener/dp/B003IT5F14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459789671&sr=8-1&keywords=worksharp

My dad bought one for me for my kitchen knives and stuff about a year ago. I've used it a total of twice I think. I greatly prefer just using my water stones on the kitchen knives now that I have them. Call it $45 shipped?


----------



## SawyerRob

For $45.00 shipped, I wouldn't mind giving it a try, I'll take it…

Let me know where to send payment…

SR


----------



## chrisstef

I almost got a chubby when I mistook that splitter for a mill.

I did understand a word of what you wrote DanK but looks good man!

Snow and sleet today. A guy in front of me on the highway almost trashed it. Hit that slushy patch between lanes and got squirrely. Across two lanes and finally regained control in the breakdown lane. Bet his bhole was puckered.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am with Stef in lacking comprehension to the part's purpose Dank but it came out seemingly commercial grade.

Very cool SR.

That does not sound fun Stef. Why the hell is it still snowing?


----------



## chrisstef

Man I wish I knew. They call these storms yankee clippers. They come blowing in from the great lakes. Usually theyre quick hitters but this one is slow. Been snowin all day. I'm glad I didn't plant the boxwoods we just bought yet but this little storm may really bugger up the fruit trees that had all ready starting budding.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crazy stuff considering it's April.


----------



## SawyerRob

You mean one of these??










That's what I do with all of my "saw" logs…

SR


----------



## chrisstef

Damn you farm folk with all your sweet toys. Yup, just like that rob.

Pez wants to know if you've got chickens.
AirFramer is a former sailor and wants to know if you like sailing.
Jmart wants to know if you have legos.
Todd wants to know if youre into man buns. And red hair.
Tony wants to know what your shoe size is.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Man I wish I knew. They call these storms yankee clippers. They come blowing in from the great lakes. Usually theyre quick hitters but this one is slow. Been snowin all day. I m glad I didn t plant the boxwoods we just bought yet but this little storm may really bugger up the fruit trees that had all ready starting budding.
> 
> - chrisstef


Boxwoods smell like cat pee, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the heads up Chris. Lol. I tend not to get that personal with them but whatever makes ya smile.


----------



## terryR

jelly over the sawmill, and those bowl blanks labelled as firewood! LOL!

longworth chuck is used to hold bowls on the lathe like this to shape the base…










...too complex to describe in detail for you non-turners!

I think cypress is the foulest smelling wood i've worked…


----------



## terryR

Possible new discovery just now in the shop!

Used a foam brush to apply milk paint, and the results are nearly as smooth as latex. I've been using a cheap brush just like everyone on youTube suggested, but hating the brush marks. So, just tried the foam for the heck of it. Awesome. Even rinsed clean in water in just one minute, so I can re-use the foam…hopefully.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Terry!


----------



## duckmilk

Wids, this place is for sale just across the road from my entrance. Don't worry about moving to the country, it's nice and quiet. Sell your place to someone who wants a fixer-upper, and build what you want here. It has lake access, lots of trees on the hill with electricity and a well (the water is excellent here).










Interesting photos all.

Catch that snake Pez.

Hi AF

Was doin' some farmin' with a funny hat on. Not sure what Bob was doin' ;-)










82 degrees here Stef :0


----------



## Hammerthumb

Now who's gonna mow that yard? ^


----------



## duckmilk

That's what cows are for Paul, plus you get a property tax ag exemption. Plus, you can have someone bale hay and sell it to them.


----------



## duckmilk

I killed the thread. Bad Duck


----------



## summerfi

> Was doin some farmin with a funny hat on. Not sure what Bob was doin ;-)
> - duckmilk


I wuz just messin' aroun in the shop in my baseball cap Duck. Wish I wuz a real cowboy like you. ;-)

Hey, SawyerRob has the same mill as me!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pics Rob, welcome


----------



## duckmilk

C'mon down Bob, we'll put ya on a horse.

Starting some tri tip, Brasilian style, but not on a sword, on a rack in the grill with some charcoal to flavor it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The copper is left over from this Commission. Still one of my best.


----------



## summerfi

> C mon down Bob, we ll put ya on a horse.
> - duckmilk


Believe it or not, I used to raise horses. Had as many as 15 at one time, all old blood Morgans.


----------



## putty

I would picture you with walking horses Bob…Are Morgans gaited?


----------



## DanKrager

Morgans are awesome horses. I asked an Amish fellow if those were his Morgans. "Naw, I'm just shoeing them. I farm with Belgians!" The way he said it I laughed out loud. Sounded like somebody braggin' about his green machine. If I were younger, I'd give serious consideration to having some draft horses.

Thanks for the pic explanation, Terry. The plate I turned is like a face plate for the Longworth so the Nova chuck can grip it.

Think I'll be comin' your way Smitty on a lumber run tomorrow if they have what I need.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Old blood Morgans, or old blood any breed is cool. I have never ridden a Morgan, but have worked on some owned by clients.


----------



## summerfi

Putty, Morgans aren't gaited. This was my stallion.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Bob!


----------



## duckmilk

SOTS, insulation installed 2 days ago, been busy farmin" so no more progress yet.


----------



## chrisstef

You do nice work duck.


----------



## ToddJB

Currently playing The Tequila Tooting Toll Tunnel.

It's a fun game where I stand in the kitchen with my legs spread apart, covering my crotch, drinking tequila, farting on my kids as they run between legs.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Haven't had good tequila in ages (I'm partial to a nice reposado), but I'm okay with the locally-brewed golden IPA that's currently in hand.

Picked up five clean(ish) 2×10x10' doug fir boards for the bench build at the borg today, which was as many clean(ish) boards as they had available. As I was sorting through the pile, a board slid along my leg and deposited a big sliver through the jeans and in to the thigh. One of those jobbers where you pull on it, but your skin just tents. Gave it a little firmer tug and about an inch-and-a-half came out. Thankfully, it wasn't much thicker than a needle at the doctor's office.


----------



## theoldfart

Good thing it hit your thigh and not something nearby! Ouch


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, the other thing that I'm currently mulling over - do I really wanna HTFU and hand rip about 200 linear feet of 2x for this bench? Sometimes I think, "take it a board at a time - you can do it." The rest of the time I think, "what are you stupid?"


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yeah, if that were the case, I'd still be in the fetal position in the lumber aisle, OF.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes, leg splinters are no fun, especially big ones. I got a chance to go to Keim lumber almost 2hrs south of me and I was digging through all the magnificent wood they have, then I got into the wenge and while I didn't get any big splinters, musta had nearly 3 dozen little ones between both hands. I didn't know what to expect going there, I just knew they had a decent selection of exotics, but I was still partially in shock after seeing everything they have and the sheer size of the showroom. Otherwise those splinters would have probably hurt a lot more.


----------



## widdle

Wids, this place is for sale just across the road from my entrance. Don't worry about moving to the country, it's nice and quiet. Sell your place to someone who wants a fixer-upper, and build what you want here. It has lake access, lots of trees on the hill with electricity and a well (the water is excellent here).

Wow…That looks nice…Farming doesn't look so bad…Although i think i'd get a gardner…
Congratulations on the splinter…The clear tight grain fir is the worst, when it peels away from the edge..


----------



## Pezking7p

HTFU….I'm having a hard time with the 'H'. Hurry? Hulk? Hallway? Horse?

Duck, rob. Please no more photos of land or tractors or doing badass farm ********************. You're going to make me buy a bunch of land, a tractor, three chainsaws, and a lot more chickens. I'm not ready for that. Please, think of the chickens.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ha, I forget. "Harden," it's a common road cycling acronym.


----------



## terryR

^LOL.

The photos of all that farm work make me want to get up early tomorrow!

Tried to capture the smooth and rough textures of the milk paint. Brush is clean as a whistle and ready for the third coat.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ahhh, harden the f$&k up. A phrase oft uttered in stef's bedroom.


----------



## widdle

Smarter not harder…


----------



## putty

Duck, excellent insulation work… That is the way to install it. staple to the inside of the studs. Nary a wrinkle, I have seen many, but that is the best


----------



## Pezking7p

> Smarter not harder…
> 
> - widdle


I'm picking up what you're throwing down. Use popsicle sticks.


----------



## SawyerRob

> Nice pics Rob, welcome
> 
> - duckmilk


 Thankyouverymuch! lol

SR


----------



## Hammerthumb

That was a great b ball game! For those who's teams did not make it, there is always next year. It was a really good March Madness this year..!


----------



## widdle

Oh man…Had it on the radio in the shop….Was gonna go inside at the half , then kept almost going inside the last five minutes… Pretty good on the radio…Guys were tripping…

Shout out to my stanley # 3..Dialed in at the moment…


----------



## Brit

Man this thread moves faster than a bag of ferrets. Gonna have to take a day off just to catch up!


----------



## SweatyTeddy

Great giggling mess (that me while I randomly scroll and read this epic long thread). Ya'll are cooky the lot of you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

great work, duck. insulation install is top notch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shop is looking sweet Duck! Did you ever root out and fix the cause of the roof leak?

Banker games…

Why does farmer Pez always smell like latex?

I like the milk paint Terry. Big difference in the texture indeed, thanks for the info.


----------



## chrisstef

Anybody feel that a #93 is a worthwhile upgrade if one all ready owns a #92? I'm forever racking my knuckles on things while using a 92, would the extra 1/4" in width and 1" in length be beneficial??


----------



## theoldfart

There has been more than a few times I wished i had bought the LN large one instead of the LN medium.

Oh and spring is in the air, just not on the ground


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Tony.

Stef, HTFU, dood. Or use a router table.

snow? goodness. mowing grass and chainsawing privet in the yard today. If I can find the chain oil???


----------



## chrisstef

Due to the width or the length OF? It seem the medium LN is longer by an inch but only 3/4" wide unlike the 1" wide 93.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brrrrrrr…


----------



## Mosquito

Stef, I've not had an issue with that when using my Record 073 (Large LN), but it's also a different form as well, so not sure if the grip is different or what not


----------



## theoldfart

Width Stef


----------



## jmartel

You keep that white stuff over there with you. I'm enjoying 60+ degree days and sun.


----------



## terryR

more to grip in this area on a 072 or 073


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the input fellas. I'm gonna see if its still available. Posting says its from the 70's when he bought it brand new. Maybe try and work him down a scosh from $75. We'll see.

Agreed on the snow OF. What the hell. Made for a horrendous ride home last night. If we were anywhere south of Jersey id still be on the road.

The guy also has a #79 for sale. Might be my ticket out of the 98 and 99 ive been lusting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Double dipping on the input train… Argh. See (thoughtful) reply on the Epic Thread.

You need the #98 and #99 and #79, BTW. Don't be a Settler.


----------



## chrisstef

Double dipper … that's me. Ill peek.


----------



## theoldfart

98/99, muy bueno my friend. You NEED them!


----------



## Pezking7p

I have the large. Every time I've used it I have wished it was a medium or a small.


----------



## Brit

What d'ya need a shoulder plane for Stef? I feel I should get one 'cause everyone else has one, but I don't think I have a use for one. Convince me.


----------



## Mosquito

Rebates (I spelled it just for you) are what I typically use mine for. Either fully cutting them, or for refining them after cutting and splitting them close, or just fine tuning off a #45 or whatever.


----------



## chrisstef

I like it for trimming up the cheeks of tenons the most Andy. My sawing still isn't as good as id like it to be which leaves me with a lot of askew tenon cheeks. I used my shoulder plane a ton while building my bench but it resulted in a bunch of bloody knuckles. I also don't mind it for creating a shallow rabbet when cutting dovetails. Ill do that on the inside of the tail board so when I mate the pin board to it for marking ive got a little baby shelf to lean against. Some will use a 78 to do that but honestly, I dislike my 78.

Or maybe its just been a while since ive bought a new to me plane and ive got the itch that I'm trying to satisfy.


----------



## shampeon

Maybe I'm weird, but I find using a wide chisel much easier to fix tenon shoulders than a shoulder plane. You can undercut the shoulder, clean out the corners, and shave the edges all with one tool. Less chance of blowout on the edges, too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I'm with Mos for most of my use as well. Hard to use on tenons for me because of blow-out; by the time I sneak in from either side, the cut is less square than when I started. I've not given up yet, just being honest.


----------



## duckmilk

> Shop is looking sweet Duck! Did you ever root out and fix the cause of the roof leak?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Not yet Tony, It only did it that one time which makes me think the wind was blowing rain up under the edge of the roof, or there are not enough downspouts, or a combination of both. Still need to get up on the ladder and look.

Thanks for the insulating compliments, but to be honest, not all of it looks as neat. I was running short of material but managed to patch in some small pieces and scavenge some lesser quality pieces in order to get all of the spaces filled. Two days later, I found a full-length sheet that I had previously set aside for just this purpose. Dodo.

Terry, the paint job looks great. Do you think the foam brush would work as well with latex?


----------



## chrisstef

Good food for thought shamp and smit. Are you guys trying to talk me out of a tool though? Sheesh.

So, ive got a parenting question …. Nathan has been accepted into a magnet school a town over for Pre-K. The current daycare we are in offers a Pre-K as well. The magnet is free while the current daycare / Pre-K is not. Total cost is around $10k a year. I'm not saying money's not an issue because it will forever be an issue, but id like to keep that aside for conversations speak. The magnet pre-k will be a 30 minute bus ride for little buddy everyday and that includes some highway driving. This particular magnet school is very solid from what I hear. Its compromised of 36 students from 10 different cities and towns. Some rural, some city. Come kindergarten N will be at the local public school so this would be a one year gig. Honestly, I'm a little trepid on the idea of a 4 year old on the bus for an hour a day (30 mins each way). He's also starting to make some homeys at daycare. You've all heard my rants about the existing place, they do pretty well with the kids but I think as a business, it aint so hot. We were notified today and weve got to make a call on it by Friday. Cha fellas think?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I need to know exactly what betterment he will receive for the hour bus ride over what he has now. What's the advantage of the magnet at that age?


----------



## WillliamMSP

I'd do it. What about the bus ride concerns you? My boy'll be in K in the fall, and I think that riding the bus is going to be one of the daily highlights for him. As far as the friends, I don't think that it's a big deal at this point. Most boys at this age are just dipping their toes in to cooperative play, so it's not like you're going to be severing some deep bonds - a few days at the new place with the new kids and the rest will be a memory, if even that.


----------



## duckmilk

Pre-K? What a novel idea.
If it's free, I'd say do it and put the money aside for future college.
Bus rides give your mind a chance to develop innovative ways to entertain yourself.


----------



## widdle

Negatory…Too far on some bus , with some who knows what driver…Teach him to fish and make peanut butter and jelly sandwich, and a little farming…

I like a sled, a stop block and a good crosscut blade for tenons..Just got a sixty tooth crosscut tenyru blade…Sweet, blows the forrest combo's out da door bra…

The lie nielsen shoulder is really nice , but kinda uncomfortabe to hold , and i ground it flush on both sides….


----------



## ShaneA

How will he get to the bus stop? is he waiting by himself, or do you or the wife have to wait with him at the stop? I would not be crazy about a 30min one direction ride everyday on a bus by a 4yr old. Not that it would not be fun, but just my general distrust of others to drive/watch my child. But that is just me. I would be all for saving the loot.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - that's a big question for me as well. I'm not sure honestly. I cant really see how curriculum could be that much different for 4 year olds.

Bill - my beef with the bus ride is just as widdle and shane alluded to. Throw in the mix that it will be during rush hour traffic on an all ready very clogged highway during a major construction effort to widen it from 2 to 3 lanes. If it was just in town driving it would ease my mind a little bit but were talking rush hour through an area know as the mixmaster where 3 highways all merge together in a 2 lane stretch.

Shane - I haven't a clue as to where or when he'd get a bus. I know that the town bus picks up one house down. Id imagine theyd pick him up directly at the house where I would wait with him. I'm in the same distrust camp.

Duck - youd be amazed at the current education system. Its crazy. This magnet school starts teaching Japanese at kindergarten. Why? I have no effin idea.

The money savings would be cool but in all honesty its not changing my life a whole hell of a lot. We've been paying that amount for 3 years now and another year isn't going to kill us. Unless my wife gets laid off from her state job which they are threatening with pending budget short falls.


----------



## summerfi

When you buy a rebate plane to cut your rabbets, do they give you the rebate in cash or credit? If you slip up and cut a rabbet in your rabbit, does he get a rebate too?


----------



## ClammyBallz

> I like a sled, a stop block and a good crosscut blade for tenons..Just got a sixty tooth crosscut tenyru blade…Sweet, blows the forrest combo s out da door bra…


I need a new blade for my miter saw. Which one did you get?


----------



## chrisstef

Bob - you been snorting metal filings again haven't you. Cunning linguist.


----------



## summerfi

Actually I have. The doctor told me I was low on iron.


----------



## Pezking7p

how many teachers for 36 kids? I went to magnet schools all over Texas from ages 7-11 and look how I turned out. I resented my parents for all the moving….but not until I was about 15 and they wanted me to move back to Texas. I think at age 4 a bus ride would be healthy and probably fun. A small bus ride can be a tight knit community.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Different people worry about different stuff, I guess, because I just don't see the concern with the bus. If you're talking about accidents, I'd put my money on him being safer in a highly-visible, several-ton bus vs in the back seat of a sedan. Being seen is probably the biggest key to avoiding an accident, but if you do get in to one, inertia's a bitch and having mass on your side is what you want.

As far as not trusting whomever to watch over the kid, on the bus or whatever, I guess I'd wonder what would change in the next year to alleviate that anxiety? Or even in the next two or three or five years?

If it's a better school and you feel that going to that school will better prepare your little guy for "real" school, then I'd do it. Saving the money would be the icing, not the cake.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've got a kid that I have to decide where they're going in the fall too, the local is free (or paid for by property taxes) and the private is not, about half what you'd be into, but this is rust belt Ohio and that would be a tough sell here. Private, someone would have to drive every day, local is a ~11 minute bus ride less than 5 miles from the house which is appealing as it's not too far and less work for me. A bus ride of that duration on the roads you've described would be very concerning to me to someone of that age. It's difficult to leave the price of the other option out of the equation as it matters, unfortunately it's always going to matter to varying degrees. Getting input from him might help him better cope with the decision if it does go his way. I didn't go to private school due to dad being transferred into the middle of nowhere MO and only 4 other kids in that second grade, my wife did but mostly just high school. I guess the other really big issue is the content the kids are exposed to, given the gravity of the decision I don't think I'd leave anything up to speculation, good luck.


----------



## woodcox

I dug this out today to help my BIL with his cafe racer build. I have always used flux wire with it and today is its first time on the gas. I like the smaller Lincoln electric guns, this craftsman seems a little big to me. I don't think I have put a roll of wire through it in the fifteen years I've owned it. I hope he learns quick so he can just borrow it when he needs it.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - 2 classes of 18 with 2 teachers in each as ive read it. They bring in kids from 10-12 surrounding towns.

Bill - I think it would be either one of the short buses (lol) or one of those minivan type deals with the sign on top but again, I'm not 100% sure. Ive got some digging to do. As to the next couple of years, he would be in town and a very short distance from the house. The elementary school and middle school are less than 2 miles from away. Either take a right out of our road to the elementary or a left to the middle, no other turns involved. He's not exactly a sit still and listen all the time kid either.

From all accounts its a much better school but he wont be there for the full term of 6 years unless it blows us out of the water. Our public schools are consistently top 5 in the state with national recognition so it would take, imo, a lot to sway us from us sending him there.

I guess its the first real parenting decision we need to make and I'm probably being a nervous nancy about it. Wifey seems all for it but there's a gang of logistic issues involved as well. School goes from 8:30-2:50. Wife works from 7:15 - 3:15, 40 minutes away, I work from 7:30 - 5:00, 30 minutes away. She can tinker with her hours a bit but the way I see it we will have to arrange for pre and post care, most likely at the daycare he's currently at. Ive got a ton of investigation to do it seems.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Duck. I still like a quality brush in real paint.

FWIW, the foam brush I used yesterday disintegrated today and left bits of junk in the last coat.


----------



## chrisstef

BTW - I appreciate all the thoughts and opinions fellas.


----------



## duckmilk

At least we all care here Stef. It would be interesting to see the responses to your question posted generally on this site to people who don't know you.


----------



## widdle

clamballs , It's a tenyru 60tooth ATB grind, can't see the model number….was cutting 5/4" x 6"Bubinga @ 45 degrees on the bevel…Clean..and some hard maple..Ripped ply well too…


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, when my wife stresses over these kinds of questions I remind her that the mere fact that she is stressing over doing the best thing for our kids almost assuredly means that she's not going to F up too bad. There is neglectful parenting and destructive hyper parenting. From what I observe you're in no danger of either.

So break it down to what you know:

One is cheaper and doesn't require you to cart the kid to and from.
The other is "familiar" and doesn't require a bus ride on the highway.

Make the call, because I'd bet dollars to donuts the education or friendship part at either place won't be life defining for him.


----------



## ClammyBallz

>


Bottle on the ground, is that even legal? Don't forget to change the polarity.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The "full term of 6 years" comment throws me off, I understood it was just for a year. The advantage reaped from a year at the school and at his age can't be much but 6 years changes the landscape. A good education is good.

Woodcox your hat's on backwards.


----------



## ToddJB

Wids: this one? http://www.amazon.com/Tenryu-GM-35560-Carbide-Tipped-Blade/dp/B000FXT350

And you're welcome to send me your Forrest if it has no spot left in your shop.


----------



## ToddJB

> Bottle on the ground, is that even legal? Don t forget to change the polarity.
> 
> - ClammyBallz


With Argon it is.


----------



## widdle

No, This one http://www.amazon.com/Tenryu-IW-25560CBD1-10-Saw-Blade/dp/B003O3CY68
60 bucks..

I have a few rip and combo I'm about to take in, including a few thin kerf combo forrest blades i could get rid of when there back from the sharpener..I'll let you know…


----------



## chrisstef

Full term meaning kindergarten through 5th grade T.

Fuggin truth todd.

Wiz and i are chattin it out. Shes got some good points that shes made. Little more legwork on our end and we'll make a call.


----------



## duckmilk

CalmmyBallz, I was going back and see I missed your question, yes the door and panel are reclaimed fir.
Are you related to anyone named Schwetty? ;^)

I am interested to hear the outcome Stef.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, you're going to discuss it with her, ay? I know how that goes - let us know what she decides. 

Where's Mos? After taking his ad down, that guy with the planes reached back out to me today. Offering a good price on the MF 9 and the spokie. Going to check it out after dinner.


----------



## 489tad

Stef, say you decide magnet and Nathan or you a bad idea. Can you go back to the original school?


----------



## DanKrager

One thing hasn't been mentioned yet, Stef. Is one situation or the other more likely to have bullies? That seems to be a big deal nowadays, and it's hard to handle well. Just a thought.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

The Mark Sternberg router mill is doing another thing it is really good at. This is that thingy yous didn't know what I was talking about…the Longworth chuck. It's really easy to make even without the mill, but the mill eliminates the missing pivot problem on the last cut.










DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Yaknow dan i hadnt posed that situation. We may lose the spot in the current school/daycare if N decided he wasnt cool with the magnet once he got there. He'd have to tough it out i suppose.

DanK. I hear ya. Always a concern but I tend not to worry too too much. Nathans been at daycare since 6 months and hes got his moves to deal with conflict. He basically screams at the top of his lungs in an accusational tone. "We dont throw our toys!" Or whatever the situation calls for. Its pretty funny. He been to prison.

Its smellin like were gonna sign him up but not squash the daycare until 2 weeks before the magnet school starts. This would leave us the option of ditching the magnet until late august. With a waiting list over 100 theyd have no problem filling the spot.

The wiz thinks he could be challenged a little more than he is currently. I agree. I, like most parents, think my kids pretty smart so im for that. The overly protective part of me wants to know the bus route. Logistics need to be considered as well.


----------



## SawyerRob

I was in need of some 2×4's…... Sooo, off I go to get my tractor and then pick this FREE white pine I harvested, off my wagon,










You can't see it in the pict., but if left full length, this log has enough "sweep" in it that it would "lower" the amount of lumber you can get out of it. AND as I don't need long 2×4's, it was a good decision to cut it in half, so I got out the chainsaw, sawed all the knobs off, and halved it,










So off to the mill I go with the 8'-6" log, then setting it on my BSM's bunks,










After taking the outer slab off (and cutting it into firewood) I milled an outer LOW grade "flitch" off, and then turned the log using my mills "winch log turner",










I then took off several 4" thick planks, pulling them over on my tractors pallet forks as I mill them out. Once I have all the 4" thick planks milled out of the "cant", I drove the tractor closer and put all the thick planks back on the mill,










NOW, it's time to start milling out the 2×4's and I get 4 with every pass I make!










and I keep milling until I get down to my last cut, getting eight 2×4's with that last pass!










Not bad! thirty four "pretty decent" 2×4's, along with several low grade ones too,










My lumber pile is REALLY starting to grow now!










So, now you know how I get my construction lumber… Hope you liked the picts.!

SR


----------



## woodcox

I feel you on the logistics part. I want to know a-b how to track my kid down. It's sounds like it could be a great opportunity for him. Also it sounds like it could be good on his resume when he takes to it.

Sorry for the haphazard welding setup lol. Yes. Polarity switched. Stirs nicely. Time to go all black ops and steal a shopping/welding cart. Shh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! @ He's been to prison.

So awesome SR. Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aren't bullies just an opportunity to teach your kid how to throw a punch?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd's tequila post resulted in fully belly laugh.

Stephanie, Despite my wife staying home, we send our kids to public schools… and make them ride the bus. We enjoy thumbing our nose at the Bible-thumper stereotypes.

I think the dude who told me to buy a $2k turntable was sorting through doug fir for his bench….lawlz. (totally joking Bill)

Either way, the DJ style turntable was a hit with the kids. Endless hours of fun changing the speed of records and acting like goofballs.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I've got a $1K needle on my record player and Benjamin's worth of Doug Fir in my bench. Yeah, that's how I roll.


----------



## WillliamMSP

So I picked up the MF 9 and Record A151… well, part of the A151 - no cap iron, no blade. Oh well, it was essentially free. The No 9 has a clean break through the tote (already cleaned, glued and clamped), has some expected surface rust and smells like it was sitting in an ashtray for a decade, but it'll clean up really nicely without too much work. Same type as the one that I already have. I suppose I'll keep it around as a spare and use one as trade bait some time down the line.


----------



## jmartel

Got all 16 of the lower sections of the tap handles made. Sanded up to 600 grit. Need finish still, and the tops need made/sanded.


----------



## Mosquito

> Where s Mos? After taking his ad down, that guy with the planes reached back out to me today. Offering a good price on the MF 9 and the spokie. Going to check it out after dinner.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Oooh, get anything good?
*Edit* I see that you did, nice!

I was out running my own errand this evening…


----------



## TheFridge

Only 150+ posts to catch up on. I'm disappointed.

Great game last night.


----------



## TheFridge

Only 150+ posts to catch up on. I'm disappointed.

Great game last night.


----------



## TheFridge

yup


----------



## TheFridge

Only 150+ posts to catch up on. I'm disappointed.

Great game last night.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, that DP is sheer awesomeness… Seriously.

Good luck with your decision Stef. That you're taking the time to think it through means it'll work out fine.


----------



## widdle

Nice Mos…I'll have a large vanilla please….

Good thing i don't have a kid… Id flip a coin , and hand him some 220 and a dust mask…


----------



## widdle

Sawyerrob…That's good action right there…What else you got in the stash ?


----------



## Brit

Thanks for all the replies on why I should buy a shoulder plane chaps, but I'm afraid you haven't convinced me. I always undercut the shoulders slightly on my tenons with a chisel registering it in the knife line I made before sawing the shoulders. As for the tenon cheeks, if they need adjusting I use a liogier float and/or a chisel. For rebates, my Stanley #78 doesn't see much action these days. Instead I reach for my Woden W78 which does the job admirably even though it is for right handed people. I guess a shoulder plane would be better for the final couple of shaving on a rebate though to clean it up.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Mos - well, that's a lil more interesting than my pick-up, innit? Very cool! I don't know why, but a drill press is one of the few power tools that calls to me. When I get to the point where I'm filling out the corners of my tools needs, I'm sure I'll have some trawlers out there for a cool one.

Fridge - I'm just going to pretend that you're referring to the Timberpups taking down the Warriors on their home court. Yes, quite a game, wasn't it?


----------



## AnthonyReed

What did you say Red? Bible what? Looks like good times at the ranch, what was playing?

Stunning Mos! Congrats.

I like the discussion about the shoulder plane.

What did your wife tell you your decision was Stef? Better school is going to be better, no?

7' likes to cup and tug.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Questions for the crew -

Is this cypress? Someone in the neighborhood was giving away the wood from an incomplete play set. It has a red stain on it and I was assuming that it was cedar underneath, but this is what the plane hath revealed. If I remember right, it smells like the bags of cypress mulch that we've gotten in the past.










I was hoping to make some flower/window boxes for the wife and maybe a piece or two of outdoor furniture from the wood - does cypress vs cedar change those prospects much?

TIA.


----------



## bandit571

Shoulder plane I use, after the Wards 78 is through..









Cost me a whopping $10!! Iron is 1-1/2" wide. Seems to work decently enough. Ohio Tool Works…


----------



## SawyerRob

> Sawyerrob…That s good action right there…What else you got in the stash ?
> 
> - widdle


 Tool wise, or lumber wise? lol lol

SR


----------



## chrisstef

Bill - cypress is as good as cedar for outdoor usage. If you start getting the grain peeling at the cathedrals, its cypress.

T - better school is better, yes. All returned inquiries on the school have been hugely positive. I dug into the bus route making a few calls to some people I know and it doesn't involve the highway. They back door it through the city. That eases a good bit of concern on my end. No decision has ultimately been made but we're going to sign him up and see how things progress over the spring and summer leaving the option of going back to daycare open.

I'm also going to pass on the planes. Dude got back to me and its a 92 not a 93. He wanted $75 for the 79. Ill hold out for a 98 and 99 for them kinda coins.


----------



## ToddJB

Wids - today is the appropriate day to wish Red a big ol Happy Birthday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday Red!


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## TheFridge

Bill, The UNC and Villanova game

And Yes that's cypress. Has some good coloring to it. Great for outdoor furniture. Finished or not. Can be chippy as well.


----------



## TheFridge

Bill, The UNC and Villanova game

And Yes that's cypress. Has some good coloring to it. Great for outdoor furniture. Finished or not. Can be chippy as well.


----------



## Buckethead

Guys I'm working in ,,Greenville SC. Man do they have some beautiful trees here. Anyhoo one of my jobs here has a chinaberry tree growing right at the transformer. Lifting it up, in fact. It needs to come down. Wiki says it's good lumber but has anyone gotten their hands on it before?

It's hours away from home and I'd need to go to some effort to make it happen. (Rough milling, transport in suv)


----------



## 7Footer

Happy Burfday ya big Red bastard!









Yeah, that UNC v Nova game was fantastic… Well the last 5 minutes was fantastic, best finish ever. Ohhh yeah Stef, I never answered you about why I was a closet UNC fan, you seemed pretty pissed about ole dadgummit RoyW… Really my rooting interest stemmed from an old friend I had who was obsessed with the Heels, and the very first year that I ever filled out a MM bracket, UNC won and I won like $400… Other than my buddy being a huge fan, my interest in them was almost purely monetary, and I was rooting for them the other night because I could've taken 2nd in my pool had they won.. But that ending was worth losing my c-note over.

This week is moving seriously slowww…. Slow AF. Mike, Mike mike mike mike mike, guess what day it is??

Those sawmill pics make me happy in pants.

Tony, I learned from the best (you)!

Tap handles look sweet jmart… I'm sure you'll test it, but be careful on the ink xfer, the other night I did one some bamboo, it fuggin bled out all over, I guess that stringy open grain just really soaks it in, it looked bad right away, but looked even worse the next morning. So I guess you don't always need to have as much ink on the paper as possible! Wouldn't ya know it, as soon as I bump my gums about getting good at something I have a total fail.

Those Tenryu blades are really good? You guys hyping chinese steel? hahaah They a lot better than a Freud?


----------



## duckmilk

Happy birthday Red.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Happy Birthday Red! 
I hope you like the Fuji Sprayer I bought you! They should be delivering it any minute now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys, except 7….that was disturbing. lawlz

T- we don't fit many of the "Christian" stereotypes. Neither does heathen Toddalicious and his brood of fart sniffers.

My boy was dancing to Weezer's blue album…sped up. Sounded like Alvin and the Weezmunks singing "Buddy Holly."

Shopfestool.com dropped the ball and I won't have my toys on time. It's my party and I'll cry if I want to.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Don't cry to hard Red. Happy birfday!


----------



## theoldfart

was that shopfesteredtools.not?


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, brood of fartsniffers.

Solid work there OF…. ToolSnobs-R-US.com is Red's new domain. ;-)

Red I googled "weird happy birthday gifs" ..... interestingly enough, there were more Beyonce gifs than anything, but i think she has a song titled birfday or something, but I have no problem with BK.

This one narrowly missed the cut, I had to go with shock factor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stereotypes are misleading. Todd is a stereotypical banker. Sorry you didn't get your gifts on time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bench at work.










Building a different kind of occassional table for my wife's realty office.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bench at work.










Building a different kind of occassional table for my wife's realty office.


----------



## Mosquito

that's going to be a big sliding dovetail…


----------



## summerfi

Happy birthday Red.

I started on my last log this afternoon, a big maple. I saved it till last because I knew it was going to be a bear. At 34" across the widest point, it was too big to fit on my mill, so I had to rip it in half with the chainsaw.



















Things were going well until I hit this little nail square on top of the head with the chainsaw. After that I had to finish up by splitting it with wedges and maul. Did I ever mention I hate people who put nails in trees?










The nail was nearly 4" inside the bark and my metal detector didn't pick it up. I'm betting there's more metal in this log somewhere.










It doesn't show up well in the pictures, but this log is curly on one end and has nice crotch grain on the other. It will make some nice project wood once it's sawed into boards.










That's all for today from Bob's Sawmill and Lumber Yard.


----------



## widdle

Sawyerbob
That's gonna be good looking lumber, so 34" wide, whats the length on those ? Whats a blade cost you for your mill and how long does it take to swap out ?

Sawyerrob, Lumber you have cut


----------



## summerfi

It must be about 6' long. It's a yard tree. There was a huge limb on it, also figured, that was about 6' as well, and I've already sawed it into slabs. A blade is around $20 plus or minus, and it takes less than 5 min. to replace it. I send dull blades to Woodmizer and they resharpen them for $7 if they aren't damaged.


----------



## ToddJB

Shipping to and fro probably costs you the other $13. That's really affordable for what you reap.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah, I just sent 12 blades in for sharpening. One was bad so they rejected it. Sharpening the other 11 plus shipping was $106.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang. That's a great deal.


----------



## ShaneA

That is messed up Red. My Domino and Midi Vac came yesterday….However, the tenon stock was back ordered for a week. So I am going no where fast myself.


----------



## chrisstef

Whys the guy with the 92 gotta email me back and tell me hes got a record 073? Carrot dangling bastage.


----------



## duckmilk

Dunno, you eat a lot of carrots?


----------



## duckmilk

Bob, do you buy your blades from Woodmizer, or will they sharpen any brand?


----------



## summerfi

Duck, my mill is a Norwood, but I use Woodmizer blades. They have a great resharp service, but they only sharpen their own brand.


----------



## SawyerRob

I have a little of this and a little of that, like a pile of mostly clear cherry,










That are 20' 6" long…

Then there's this stack of blk. walnut,










and some hickory,










and quarter sawn oak,










ect… You know, the "normal" stuff… lol

SR


----------



## jmartel

I wish you could get the "normal" stuff cheap here. Unfortunately, the native trees aren't so good in the PNW. Softwoods, Alder, and Soft Maple are about it. Claro Walnut down in Oregon/Northern California, but not up here.


----------



## CL810

SR, where are you located?


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun shot Smitty! Looking forward to seeing more of the table build.

Fantastic Bob, thank you. Sorry about the nail.


----------



## terryR

Wow, jelly of the sawed lumber still. I've been processing some Box Elder, but my 'slabs' are 1.5" thick in hopes of fitting into the stabilizing pot later.

Nice rip cut, Bob! I have to rip all bowl blanks to get rid of the pith. But an 18" rip is easy!

When transferring a printed image to wood, can you apply a clear coat of something first to seal the pores? Need to dig out our PC and re-assemble for printing…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yes! I thought that this might be coming down the line soon, so I'd been waiting to order my wagon/tail vise screw -


----------



## AnthonyReed

At the bank yesterday I saw a woman throw The Club on the steering wheel of her beat to sh!t 1975 Camero because you know…. thieves.


----------



## ShaneA

So the club is more justified on a Prius? LOL


----------



## WillliamMSP

Why doesn't she just get a Viper car alarm that can send a *911 message to her beeper?


----------



## chrisstef

The real question is did it have t tops? If so, club up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's your call Shane, you fugger.

Viper would have been awesome.

No t-tops. Just an old, haggard, rusted, faded Camero.


----------



## ClammyBallz

the club is $15 and the viper is $$$


----------



## ToddJB

> No t-tops. Just an old, *haggard*, rusted, faded Camero.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Too soon?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ha! I put some of the rusty bits of that MF No 9 in a molasses bath the other day. Can you see where the cap iron is?










BTW, this stuff reeks - I've gotta pick up some Evapo Rust the next time around.


----------



## ToddJB

Bill, why not citric acid? Cheap, easy, effective.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I didn't have any on-hand (I do occasionally pick some up to de-scale the boiler in my espresso machine, though), but we did have the molasses, which we almost never use otherwise, so I thought I'd give it a whirl.

How does CA compare to EvapoRust?


----------



## ToddJB

I find they work similarly on the first batch. But the thing that I like about CA is that every batch is the first batch, so it always works pretty good. ER loses it's umph when you recycle it again and again and again. Plus CA is super cheap. I bought a 5lb bag on Amazon and it doesn't look like I've put a dent in it.


----------



## terryR

How to make a farmer jealous…post photos of recent chainsaw activity! LOL!

Had to saw a few bowl blanks this morning from found wood. Any guesses as to the species?



















gonna be a sweet bowl!


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah buddy. Citric acid is where it's at.

The club on a beat camaro, LOL. Idk what the female equivalent name of Brock is, but that was probably her name.

Awesome T-dawg! Looks maybe like spalted maple?


----------



## terryR

lil chinese lathe vs. 9" bowl blank:










terryR over tightening the chuck on a green chunk of purty wood:


----------



## WillliamMSP

Cool, I'll have to see if I can get my hands on some CA. If I'm being honest, my patience and foresight for buying stuff is a little lacking - I'm about 20x more likely to buy something if I can walk in to a store and pick it up, so I'll see if I can track some down locally some time. If not, hell, maybe I should just buy a bunch online and sell it at the next tool meet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Aren't JET products made in Taiwan?


----------



## summerfi

> Had to saw a few bowl blanks this morning from found wood. Any guesses as to the species?
> - terryR


Magnolia?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Brock indeed!


----------



## chrisstef

Bill - any place that has brewing or wine making supply should have CA.

Ms. Brock. Lol. A real handsome woman.

Its raining. My feet are soggy. Hair product holding strong though.


----------



## ToddJB

> Idk what the female equivalent name of Brock is, but that was probably her name.
> 
> - 7Footer


Kimber


----------



## 7Footer

Any 80's camaro/firebird/tbird, is a Brock Rocket.

Kimber, lol!

Thats $hitty Stef! 83 and sunny before noon in PDX! Wish I was playing some golf today!

Co-worker found a couple cool little items for me at a swap meet last weekend. the smaller chisel is an ohio, the mortise chisel is a Hibbard,Spencer&Bartlett 1/4" and the gimlet is an neat little irwin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kimber probably had a lot of banking to do and knew she'd be away for an extended period of time. So why take a chance when throwing the club on is so simple and effective in deterring the quick grab car thieves?

Better than snow Stef. Good product.


----------



## JayT

Nice, 7. FYI, the HSB isn't a mortise chisel, it's a paring chisel. A mortise chisel would have square sides and be much thicker. That logo is also for their OVB (Our Very Best) line of tools, which were the top of the line for them. Very, very cool.

Love the purty wood, Terry. Looks nearly identical to some spalted silver maple I have. Not that hard and stiff, but very brittle-it doesn't give at all, it just cracks or breaks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Super cool 7, gimlet is particularly fun. Congrats.


----------



## terryR

Magnolia is a good guess. the bark is all I have to go by…

In high school my BEST friend drove a '79 camaro, and dated a girl named Kimber. She loved the back seat of that camaro!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol at Brock Rocket. That's friggin hilarious.

Better than snow is the truth. We're stuck in this rainy april up and down temp pattern. I need some sun on mah face. Sand in the toes t-minus a 6 weeks though.

So my in laws are retiring next month and I'm thinking matching Velcro shoes would be a solid gift. And maybe a handful of tickets to the WNBA.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brock Rocket is perfect!

Great ideas for gifts… lol @ WNBA tix.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Good lookin out, Stef - I knew that it was sometimes used in canning, but not brewing. We should have a half-dozen brew supply shops in the metro, I'll check 'em out.


----------



## chrisstef

That's just too ironic Terry. I bet it was her and I bet the back seat still smells like low tide.

I'm brutal on them T. Its hilarious. My MIL once said, in reference to her grandson Joey throwing tennis balls to our old dog Grace, "Joey doesn't like dog spit on his balls". This was at a post funeral reception. I fuggin lost it. I mean snot comin out of my nose, tears coming down my face, lost it. She will never live it down, I wont let it happen.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, throw in an industrial sized tub of Ovaltine and you've got the perfect retirement gift.


----------



## 7Footer

WNBA tix and velcro shoes is a perfect gift. hahahaha!

Joey doesnt like dog spit on his balls! LAWL! He most certainly does not.

I see JayT, thx for clarifying. Yeah it's a neat chisel. I just thought it was a mortise because of the bevel angle, and the shaft is very girthy.


----------



## ToddJB

Bill, I found some at a Homebrew supply, too, but they only had small 1oz bottles. So it wasn't cost effective to buy it that way - but I've heard of others finding big bags.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!!


----------



## Mosquito

@Bill, if you want to split a bulk bag let me know


----------



## BigRedKnothead

UPS guy showed up just as I got home. Now I'm hand tool and power tool snob. The ruby puby wood whisperer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats!


----------



## WillliamMSP

> @Bill, if you want to split a bulk bag let me know
> 
> - Mosquito


If you already have a bag, I'll split it with you. Otherwise, I just checked a home brew supply store < 2 miles away from me, and they have 1lb bags for 5 bucks; that would probably do me fine.

edit: for some reason, LJ isn't happy with my link to the shop - in any event, they're in St Louis Park. If that's not near your neck of the woods, and you still have a need in May, I can bring you a bag to the MWTCA meet.


----------



## ToddJB

ruby puby - ha. gross.

I just told my co-worker, "I'm not a ginger, I self-identify as brindle".


----------



## ToddJB

In case you guys are interested in an investment opportunity, the town I grew up in's only business establishment is for sale: 




$125K for the whole kit and kaboodle


----------



## terryR

Awesome, Red! Of all people, YOU don't need a tool to really speed up building. Cannot wait to see what you make with Fessy.

Shane, is yours unpacked and dusty yet? 

WTF are velcro shoes?


----------



## 7Footer

^I think you get extra points for the Avia's Stef.

Fessy! hahaha

Shane probably hasn't decided how he's gonna unpack the box yet! ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL on Shane.

Terry, my production has slowed a lot with the job. Maybe this will help.

My shop elf has her own ideas about the vac..


----------



## ClammyBallz

I sprayed this one the other night. The customer decided he likes gloss black better. I'll let it dry until this weekend, then spray it with EM8000.


----------



## ShaneA

It is like 7's scouting report is right on the money. Still boxed up…lol. i did peek into the XL box, but not the vacuum. Once the tenons come in, I prolly take it on a test drive. Not going to lie…the box the vac came in is super small, it just hurt my feelings to spend that much on a shop vac. This seems like it could fill up in 2 minutes.

I have been building storage cubbies/ shelves for work the last week or two. Chinese plywood blows. The splinters must be the modern day equivalent to poison darts.


----------



## jmartel

Sweet jesus. I don't think I've ever cringed this much at a youtube video watching someone work before.






Someone's planning on reducing their number of limbs, apparently.


----------



## shampeon

Wow. He's got all the tools but a miter gauge, apparently.

I turned it off when he got to laying out the sagging 1" x 48" plywood support.


----------



## ClammyBallz

JFC! That guy needs a sawstop, routerstop and a bandsawstop. That's what happens when you give a lumbersexual power tools.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Single White Female-ing Adam Savage is going to get that guy seriously injured.


----------



## WillliamMSP

LMFAO - that's why I thought it looked like Adam's shop, because it *is* Adam's shop. I hope that this dude's privileges were revoked.


----------



## Mosquito

> If you already have a bag, I ll split it with you. Otherwise, I just checked a home brew supply store < 2 miles away from me, and they have 1lb bags for 5 bucks; that would probably do me fine.
> 
> edit: for some reason, LJ isn t happy with my link to the shop - in any event, they re in St Louis Park. If that s not near your neck of the woods, and you still have a need in May, I can bring you a bag to the MWTCA meet.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I do not, I meant if you ended up having to order a 5lb bag. I work in St Louis Park (West End), so it's not far. I'll have to see if I can find it on the way home from work sometime


----------



## Mosquito

And yes, Will (video jmart posted) is a moron when it comes to power tools. And lots of things, actually. Glad he's no longer on Tested.

Even watching Adam work can be painful too, actually…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Hey everyone, question regarding accuracy in joinery…

I'm building beds for my kids (some mission style inspired stuff). Due to time and accuracy constraints, I'm doing everything but chopping mortises with machines. Anyway, my question is, what kind of gap do folks find acceptable between where the face of the mortise meets the tenon shoulders? I'm basically looking for a sanity check. Some areas on a couple of the vertical slats have at most a 1/64" gap where the tenon shoulder meets the adjoining piece. I don't have a picture for people to easily visualize this (sorry!). I'm shooting for as perfect as I can make it (it's for my kids, after all) but I don't want to spend a week trying to solve something that maybe isn't really a problem.

While shooting for "perfect", what sort of "slop" are you willing to accept? While these aren't going to win any awards, I would like for someone with a critical eye to look at them and say "these are well made" vs "so…first time, huh?"


----------



## jmartel

I like how he said that there was nothing on the internet to tell him how to use a router safely. lolwut? Did he even bother looking on the internet at all?


----------



## DanKrager

Ninja, That tiny gap is pretty easily eliminated with a few seconds work using a chisel. If it's on the inside, maybe you can turn the other cheek, so to speak. But if you don't want to hear "first time, eh?" then get those outside ones tight! 

DanK


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Ah, I feel silly for not thinking of that from the start. Thanks Dan!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friday mofo's!

What's shakin' Billy?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn, guy free handing plywood on the router table really made me cringe, I thought for sure a Darwin award was imminent.


----------



## jmartel

Not only freehanding plywood on the router table, but free handing plywood standing on edge with the fence on the table saw. And there wasn't even a riving knife or anything on it.


----------



## terryR

I'm pretty sure I DO know a few things about a router after watching dood in the video. Some things should NOT be allowed on the interwebz!


----------



## chrisstef

"You only need to be a little bit smarter than your tools"


----------



## ToddJB

I applaud him thumbing his nose at convention. I say, thumb 'em while you got 'em.


----------



## JayT

> I applaud him thumbing his nose at convention. I say, thumb em while you got em.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yes, but the real question is which is he going to lose first, the thumb or the nose.


----------



## 7Footer

oh my effin christ. That guy is a real piece of work, I didn't watch part 2, but skimmed through it, and happened on him say "like I said before - now I'm gonna go do the scary part that I've never done before, and do some metalworking, some welding and stuff"

Thanks for posting that jmart. Honestly makes me feel a lot better about myself. lol.

Pez has "chino'd and chilled" so much, that now he's into "Amazon and Anal". Hulu and Handjobs wasn't cutting it either.


----------



## chrisstef

Roku and rimmer.

Ever have someone say something to you and ya just feel like shutting it down for the rest of the day. I'm there.


----------



## 7Footer

LOL! Roku & RimJ! You never disappoint. hahaha. Isn't the Roku the one that is going to shutdown in a few weeks though?

Sorry Stefferoni. At least it's Fridilla.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm so far behind the times on the internet tv stuff its scary. I couldn't tell ya bro.

Its all good on the work front, ill power through but damn I'm just so astonished at the level of incompetence in certain places its amazing. I just wonder sometimes if some people really are as stupid as I think they are.

I also plan on finishing up the rough build and sanding of the tv cabinet this weekend. Come hell or high water I'm carving out some mf'in shop time. All I need to do is cut the stiles and rails to length and route (rout?) the groove jammies.

Here's a couple different test finishes: One more red, one more brown.


















I wouldn't call either perfection though. I need to pay attention to the prep a little more.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahaha! A&A, H&H, R&R!

What was the comment that makes you want to hammer the job Stef?


----------



## 489tad

Friday mofo's! What's breaking. I'll keep you posted. Friggen rain and snow today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes.


----------



## chrisstef

That don't look like its supposed to Dan. Them springs come off like rockets if they let loose.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, I hear they are quite the danger. Better have Tony try to fix it for you.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer Dan.

I like the red one, Stef.

I'm very fed up with my internet. Do any of your guys have wireless set ups that you like? Specifically my issue is the range.

We have Comcast. And we've got their Modem/Wireless Router. It's set up in the front room of our house.

It does fine for that floor and our bedroom that is directly below it.

But the rest of the basement (finished living quarters) it sucks.

So I've got powerline units to get the internet into the basement where I have them jacked into this wireless router set up as an extender

This, when working, gives range over the whole house, but the issue is all of our mobile devices (apple and android) randomly connect. It goes in and out. I've called their tech line and they do not seem to understand what a wireless router is, let alone what I'm trying to explain. I've set, reset, and dinked with about a dozen times.

And all of this still doesn't give me distance to the garage. 

So, here is my plan, for those of you who are in the know, please weigh in.










Red circle is Comcast set up, upstairs
Blue square is TP-Link router extender in basement

My plan would be to scrap the Comcast setup. Get a modem, and then move the TP-link router to the Green triangle at the top of the stairwell to the basement.

This in my mind does a few things:
Gives better line of "site" for the wireless to all three locations (upstairs, downstairs, and garage)
Reduces the pieces of equipment that are obviously confusing our mobile devices
Help tech-dummies like myself understand what is happening and how to fix it.

Does this plan make sense? Is there a better sub-$200 dollar option to make this work exactly the way I want it?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive had issues with comcasts routers before with the signal constantly going in and out. You may want to consider replacing that first before you go ditching your powerline.

I'm far from tech savvy so I don't know how wifi boosters work or what your device actually connects to but if its bouncing in and out of the Comcast router id start there.

I like the red too todd.


----------



## ToddJB

2 things - When it's just the comcast router there isn't the drop connection issue. It's once I introduce the other router into the mix. The other thing is that still doesn't fix the no reception in the garage, which would be nice.


----------



## Mosquito

I hate wireless for anything that doesn't need it (i.e. anything not tablets, cellphones, or laptops). I ran a couple of ethernet cables from the utility room to the basement living room one of the basement bedrooms (future office), and one of the upstairs bedrooms (current office).

Downstairs in the utility room I've got my main wireless router (cable modem goes into the wireless router, then [eventually] everything else hardwired plugs into that). My house is ridiculous for killing wireless signals (and I can't get decent cellphone coverage in the basement at all). Before I ran the ethernet cables, I had the router in the middle of the basement. It worked ok except in the upstairs office where I had decent signal, but the speed was terrible. I put a wireless bridge in the bedroom below it, and that worked a bit better. Eventually I switched to using my MoCA adapters to get a hardwire connection to the office, and that was a lot better (100Mbps). They're basically the same thing as your powerline adapters, they just use the coax instead.

Specifics:
Wireless Router

Wireless Bridge


----------



## Mosquito

Something else to try, if your router allows it, is changing the channel for the wireless, to see if that helps. It could be an issue of interference from something else.

The green triangle may be the best spot to put the router to have the best chance of reaching the garage, so that's probably a solid option.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, I believe they are both of "Auto" channel right now. If I changed the channel would it make sense to do that on both, or just one? Should they be the same channel or different?

Also, it seems like the MoCA adapters serve the same purpose as my powerline set up, only one is over coaxial and one is over copper, right?


----------



## ToddJB

Also, this giga pet looking thing has some decent tech praise for pushing single long distance and through obstructions.


----------



## Mosquito

I would do different channels on the two, so there's no interference on them. Might be able to try a couple different ones out and see if it helps.

Yeah, I revised my first post too, the MoCA does what your powerline adapters do just over coax instead, that is correct.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. I'll try the channels thing first. If that stabilzes the connection I still may move the basement extender to the back stairwell to see if it'll reach the garage. Those silly powerline units cannot make it though a sub-panel, only the main panel, or I'd just put another out in the garage.


----------



## theoldfart

I gave Comcast their POS wireless router back. Kept on cutting out, lousy range and so on. I use a 1 TB Mac Time-capsule and have't had any trouble since.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd use a miter gauge but I'd make y'all nervous how close I let my fingers get to a saw blade.


----------



## chrisstef

When ya got 12 fingers like you do it doesn't really matter as much Fridge.


----------



## ClammyBallz

I have access points centered on the first & second floor of my store/shop which are hardwired to the router. The building has 12" concrete walls and wifi doesn't pass through to the second floor without the access point. You should be able to login to the comcast router and disable the wireless signal so only the TP-Link is broadcasting a signal. I would also hardwire the TP-Link to the router instead of using the powerline modules, I find they are not very reliable.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Also, running two routers can cause IP conflicts. Did you set the TP-Link up as access point and disable DHCP on it?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Ballz! Interestingly I've not had really any issues with the reliability with the power lines, as our DVD player hardwired into the basement router. All issue seem to be wireless. That's a good plan to just turn off the wireless on the Comcast one - that way I don't need to get another modem. I'll give that a go if the channel thing doesn't work.

Yes to both the Access Point and turning off DHCP.


----------



## Mosquito

I bought my own cable modem 4 years ago, and it's since been paid for 3 times over by not paying Comcast the rental fee for theirs. I would still recommend it regardless if you plan to stick with Comcast for more than another year and a couple months


----------



## ClammyBallz

If you still have issues, you can get a 100' network cable for $11 and run it from the modem temporarily to the TP-link to bypass the power lines and test if there is still signal drop.
http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=2164

I install aquarium controllers and every time I have a customer that uses the powerline adapters, I always run into problems. The signal is never reliable.

Also, do you have two different network names? Naming the same can cause problems too.


----------



## ClammyBallz

DP


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, good thought, Mos. It's a laziness thing of calling them up and taking it back. I hate dealing with them.

The cost of the line isn't the issue - it's routing it. I'm sure I could figure it out, but do a lot of drywall patching, but haven't put the brain energy into it yet.

Looks like I have some tinkering to do.


----------



## ToddJB

Had a friend over to the house last night for dinner. He has a camera that is not a part of a phone. So, photo dump, obvi

This is the ball bouncing off my daughter's nose:










This is me trying to make funny noises to distract her from the fact that I just hit her in the face with a ball:










Lingering watery eyes:










Over it:










Atlas Shrugged:










Night lights:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great stuff Todd. Thank you.

How did the raised beds do?


----------



## ToddJB

The beds are fine. The gardener is lacking.


----------



## Brit

Brilliant photos Todd.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Nice Todd.

Hey Tony. Just pretending to be a wudwerker. How goes it guy?


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, the first B&W pic is astounding. It is an absolutely beautiful portrait. A keeper forever!


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful pictures Todd. I agree with Kevin.

Met with our accountant today. I owe 3K this year, down from the 6K last year. Needless to say, wife was not happy with me. Looks dim for any extracurricular activities for a while.


----------



## chrisstef

Them cheeks!

Weaksauce duck. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah weaksauce. Problem is, I asked him 2 months ago if I had put enough in to my estimated taxes, he thought I was OK. The bad part is, my wife's company automatically withholds from her checks, and she puts in an additional amount. She hasn't had a refund since we started filing jointly which was a few years ago.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Beautiful pictures Todd. I agree with Kevin.
> 
> Met with our accountant today. I owe 3K this year, down from the 6K last year. Needless to say, wife was not happy with me. Looks dim for any extracurricular activities for a while.
> 
> - duckmilk


I always make sure I owe money & make sure I know very close to how much. The gooberment is at the very bottom of the list of organizations I have any desire to give an interest free loan to. That and I, unlike the gooberment, know how to earn money with my investments.


----------



## duckmilk

Same here , but I feel guilty she isn't getting any refund from her added withholding. I'm self employed, so it's my fault in the end. Guess I deserve what I don't get.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Whoa! Widdle, this blade is the teets!



















Freud cut on the right, Tenryu cut on the left.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the pictures Clammy! Good job on the recommendation Wids. I may have to look into that blade.

How many teeth on that blade?


----------



## jmartel

Not sure if anyone else has followed the SpaceX landing today, but they posted up an onboard video on the 1st stage as it landed on the platform. Pretty amazing achievement, especially when you consider the wind/waves today.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157304059900131



And here's a video from a chase plane




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157303507665131


----------



## Brit

That is astonishing, especially when you see it from the chase plane.


----------



## WillliamMSP

My boy is all about space - he plays "Mark Watney" with his Legos (he's had The Martian read to him and has watched the movie) and plans on being one of the first Mars astronauts; he and I watched the webcast yesterday and were celebrating like a favorite ball sports team had won a championship. That they were delivering an inflatable hab (potentially with a Mars trip in mind) and successfully landed the first stage was a cool twofer.


----------



## terryR

Meeting with a contractor today to make a deposit and get the new shop started! Looks like 24×36' is the winning size. No insulation or electrical, but stud walls so terryR knows how to finish.

Do you guys have a table like this in yer shop? No matter how often I clean it, the mess re-appears!


----------



## summerfi

Terry, that's a nice size. Mine is 24×32 and I wish it was 4' longer.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, no table but that is what my old bench looks like all the time now!


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats terry! Ive got 16' of table that looks like that.

Parts all ready for sanding. Getcha some. Im stoked!


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Terry, sounds great.

Stef, the door looks spectacular. Well done.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Lookin' pretty nice, Stef.


----------



## putty

That is real nice Stef, cant wait to see them with finish on them


----------



## duckmilk

That's gonna look great Stef.

Terry, yup, I have a small bench like that. That size shop is over 300 square feet larger than mine, 17×32. The 32' length is fine with me, but I was constrained to a 17' width. If it had been possible, I would have gone wider. Congrats on getting it going. Remind me please, is it going to be closer to the house than the barn you are using now?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good ahop news, Terry.

One honkin' sliding dovetail fitted, one to go:


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Same here , but I feel guilty she isn t getting any refund from her added withholding. I m self employed, so it s my fault in the end. Guess I deserve what I don t get.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yeah, the only way to curtail some of the governments greed is to deal more in cash, fewer and fewer professions work well dealing in much cash at all. Much less so as the contracted amount of compensation grows.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now to adjust for final fit of #2.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, that's exciting you get a new shop, did you figure out how you want everything laid out yet? Wife and I looked at an old (1845) farm house on 47 acres with a 60' x 120' barn in decent shape, I thought I had died and gone to heaven. The price was right, but the house was falling apart and I doubt anyone would be happy with me moving the family into a barn while I built a new house over ten years.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks clean Smitty. Did you mention what you're making?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A trestle type of occasional table for my wife's real estate office. Another commission, meaning, I get paid to experiment with different styles.


----------



## widdle

Sounds killer Terry…That is gonna be nice…Slab or raised foundation ?

Duck, that was a 60 tooth blade. Went less than 80 ,tiguring it would be used modtly for bevels at 45 degrees…

Smitty, is that a repair ?
Nice work stef..How much fiddling on the router table ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Table from reclaimed lumber is what you're seeing. Eastern white pine, started out looking like this:


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats, Terry. Sounds perfect. That's almost exactly what I'm dealing with.

Stef, looks awesome! Will they be bi-fold?

Smitty, beautiful joints


----------



## chrisstef

Rolled tight n burnin slow type joint smitty. Thatll be cool.

Widds - about 30 - 45 minutes of fiddlin in total. I just eyeballed the rail and then fit the stile. Stock prep is huge i found out. I paid good attention but i should have sent the pieces through the planer one last time right before i put them to the router table. Ill have some sanding to do for sure.

Todd - bifold, yah mon. Trying to figure out how i want to orient(ate?) the figure of the panels. Arrows up, arrows down, alternating etc … ?


----------



## woodcox

Haha. Just saw this.


----------



## summerfi

How ya like this grain?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Bob - whoa.

Man, I think that I need to wear a respirator when I'm working this (presumed) cypress - it's makin' me wheezy.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Bob that's beautiful. Would make a magnificent guitar top.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Bob that's beautiful. Would make a magnificent guitar top. What are you going to use it for?


----------



## summerfi

I don't know Billy. For now I'll just stack it up and let it dry.


----------



## chrisstef

Bob. Omg. Id get naked with that.

That lunchbox sign may be the most creative ive seen. So many levels. Bravo to that marketing firm. 
Thanks woody.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A sawbench at work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shoot dang Bob.

Clammybizziiizzzallls must have have already spent that money I sent him. I totally sniped that Festool sander he offered to Stef.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I want dem clamps bro! Staked legs too?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yup. And, "nope" to the giving clamps away part…


----------



## theoldfart

sniff…fine…poop head!


----------



## jmartel

You got a green sander too, Red? You'll have to let me know how you like it. My Dewalt isn't going so well lately.


----------



## terryR

Dude came out right on time! Put stakes in the ground, took a deposit, we gettin a shop!

Slab, 10 foot walls, metal roof. About a 30 second walk from our back door of I stop to pet the kitty. About a 5 week wait? I'm stoked!

Nice DT.

Sweet grain.


----------



## widdle

Yeah Terry , that's gonna b cool….Soo there gonna pour a slab, frame it, roof it and side/stucco it ? and than your on your own ? this is good timing since the Duckster's out of cash…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> You got a green sander too, Red? You ll have to let me know how you like it. My Dewalt isn t going so well lately.
> 
> - jmartel


I don't do a lot of sanding, but that bugger is nice. I hate my dewalt ROS so much, I might take it to the shooting range.

Speaking of that, my boss has a "team building event scheduled for us in a couple weeks. We are going to the shooting range, and then to a PBR rodeo event in Omaha. I love that guy.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Terry, I'm happy for you!

Stef, I vote for cathedrals up.

Nice figure in that wood Bob.

Yup Wids, no cash available for now. Here's a pic of the wooded portion of that property for sale I posted earlier. There used to be a house somewhere up there.










My dog got kicked by a horse. Broke her leg, 7 - 9 weeks with a splint on.










The vet put a funny sticker on her splint, says "OH SNAP" 










BTW, she's doing fine and learning how to walk with a huge chunk of bandage on her leg. Sad part is, no ball or Frisbee for a while.


----------



## chrisstef

Red sooooo big …. His belt buckle look like a postage stamp!

Lol widds. Trueeee.

Farm lifes tough. Heal up muttski.

Edit : prepare to boo ….


----------



## jmartel

Duck, is the dog's new name Peg?


----------



## duckmilk

Red, I take the hard drives out of old computers and use them for target practice. Cool boss you have there.


----------



## duckmilk

Lucy, but I've been calling her "Busted Flipper"


----------



## duckmilk

> Farm lifes tough. Heal up muttski.
> 
> - chrisstef


Thanks, never a dull moment around here


----------



## terryR

that's the ticket, wids.
vinyl siding. 
blue.

Poor Snap. She looks like a high-energy dog!


----------



## terryR

> Farm lifes tough. Heal up muttski.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Thanks, never a dull moment around here
> 
> - duckmilk


4 white duckies found a bucket of used diesel oil today.


----------



## duckmilk

> 4 white duckies found a bucket of used diesel oil today.
> 
> - terryR


Uh OH!! Dawn dishwashing liquid.


----------



## widdle

Watch out Red, sounds like a set up…

Did the ducks drink the diesel, or swim in it ?

That property is insane..Bummer for lucy, kick from a horse sounds viscous…Im scared of horses, can't move there .


----------



## 489tad

Bent arm Morris chair # 336









Bending forms 
Busy on here today. I have to go back and read the modem info. Stefs building something. Smitty building some kind of a table. Beautiful wood is being cut. Animals are having it rough.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Duck, is Peggy part blue heeler?

Red, I got a couple coins left over, but the blades serve me better than the Fez. Got one for the table saw & one for the miter saw. They'll save me tons of time sanding and plucking splinters.


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, if you don't at least put the tubing in the cement for a heated floor, I'm never going to speak to you again. Even if you never hook it up, it is a great investment for resale. Who knows, you might actually afford and want to hook it up later. I regret not doing that to my garage…

I ran a concrete pumper truck for several years and met many other men who regretted not at least putting in the tubing, some as early as the nezt day! The tubing doesn't cost that much. Can't say I didn't warn you! 

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about the tax shock Duck. Poor pooch. Thank you for the pictures.

Congratulations Terry.

That looks fantastic Stef.

Great stuff Smitty. Thank you.

Dan keep us posted that'll be fun to see.

I was on the UCLA campus yesterday:


----------



## terryR

Ducks just got their beaks into the crap and splashed it all over themselves! Happy about it, too! LOL!

I'm scared of horses, too. Gotta deal with it since my wife wants one badly. Her four-year plan to have a horse just changed to a one-year!!!

Dan…doh! I didn't even think about radiant heating. So busy worrying over how to attach insulation to every square inch. Dude talked me into a roll up door (uninsulated), and I'll have to stuff fluffy stuff around the gaps at the edges until I figure a proper solution.

Good stuff, Tony! Black and white certainly captures people with emotion!


----------



## terryR

Oh yeah…

THIS










...is why you test a finish on an inconspicuous spot on yer projects. In a hurry, I slapped some wax on top of this milk paint, and it never would wipe off. Tried heat. Tried a scraper. Eventually sanded off two coats of paint, so I can re-apply. Jeez. Getting sick of looking at this build!


----------



## putty

Beautiful Pics Tony!!! Is the drought over?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tough going Terry.

Thank you Putty. The photo of me is a friend's work not mine. She is super talented; her stuff is amazing and it was a blast seeing her capture shots as we adventured. 
The drought is far from over; I don't think we are even at average levels for rain yet. There is a healthy snow pack in the Sierras this year as I understand it though.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## summerfi

I finally got all my logs sawed up. I don't know what I'll ever do with this much wood. The pictures don't really do justice to how much there is here. Mostly maple and elm with a bit of ash and poplar.

Before









After


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's a beautiful sight, Bob.


----------



## ShaneA

As usual, good stuff Bob.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 ^

DanK


----------



## Brit

Loving the photos Tony.

Looks like it is time for a well-earned rest Bob.

Terry - My bench is often like that mess on your table and I hate it. The trouble is I'm only just starting to get my tools on the wall, so they don't really have a proper home yet. I'm working on it though. Only had a little bit of shop time this weekend, but I managed to start on a chisel rack for my Peter Benson carving chisels. I've gradually been adding to them over the past few months and now I have all 25 of them. Here I've cut a load of oak scotia molding which each chisel will sit in and I'm shooting the ends.




























I should have continued restoring some saws, but I just didn't feel like it today. I think I'll take a handle with me to sand and file in the hotel this week. As you can see, I've even got crap on the floor. This is not how I like to work, so it is spurring me on to make some tool racks.


----------



## jmartel

Bob, I'd be more than happy to swing through Montana with a trailer after the threat of snow is gone and reduce some of your worries about what to do with the wood.


----------



## summerfi

Come on by Jmart. I'd be happy to fill up your suitcase, but a trailer…I don't know.


----------



## summerfi

Andy, that's a nice idea on the chisel rack. And if my shop was as uncluttered as yours I'd be bragging about it.


----------



## terryR

^you have such fine tools, Andy!
I love how your 'mess' is confined to one quarter square meter and on cardboard!


----------



## Brit

MDF Terry, cardboard would be slumming it!


----------



## chrisstef

Dont worry cardboard, he aint talkin bout you. (Pets his precisely cut pile of cardboard)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A magnificent mess if you ask me.

Wood standing around:


----------



## duckmilk

I thought I had responded earlier, but apparently it didn't take. Clammy, Lucy is probably part heeler and part Aussie.

Terry, I didn't think N. Alabama would require heated flooring.

Rainy eh Tony? Thanks for your pics.

Nice load of lumber Bob.

Andy, I love pics of your tools, wish mine looked that good.

Looks clean Smitty.

Had an interesting morning here, My wife's Appaloosa mare, Gracie, had her first baby at 6:30 am… a boy! Wife has named him Ellwood???? We were somewhat worried that Gracie would have a hard time letting him nurse, since she has always been very skittish around her flanks and hind legs. But, she obviously loves the little guy.



















If you look close at the white marking on his forehead, it looks like a Who form Whoville haha! The spot (called a whorl) on the forehead being the eye of the Who, or maybe the Grinch? (facing to your right)




























Wids & Terry, there is no need to be afraid of horses, BUT, always be alert to the fact that they are large animals and there is always the potential that they may unintentionally hurt you.

Edit: Think I'll call him Woody ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Thats pretty awesome duck. I def see the grinch!


----------



## jmartel

Just about done with the tap handles. Finish is on and drying now.










Baby horses are pretty sweet. I've always been a bit skittish around them, though. Had one come up to me when I was in the field with my wife and since I had my hands in my hoodie pocket, it thought I was going to give it food. So it bit my arm trying to get it. Not it's fault obviously, but large animals make me cautious.


----------



## Brit

Duck - when you said "If you look closely at the white marking on his forehead…", I thought you were going to say "...it looks like Elvis" LOL. I'd never heard of Whoville, but thanks to the wonders of Google, I now know what you're on about. Fantastic photos by the way and I think Elwood is a great name, but you need to get him these.


----------



## duckmilk

Andy, am I spelling it wrong? Elwood or Ellwood?


----------



## Brit

In The Blues Brothers it was spelt with one 'L' Duck.


----------



## 489tad

QSO-E goodness.

Congrats Duck!
Tony thanks for the great pics.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We're always learning from each other. Awhile back Andy mentioned he always used a thinned coat of Zinnser sealcoat (dewaxed shellac) on cherry before other finishes, to prevent blotching.

Here's a curly cherry test board. Tough to show in a pic but….










The left has a thin coat of sealcoat prior to danish oil and poly. In person the left looks much better. Less murky and the curls…just look cooler. Lesson learned. Thanks Andy.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Andy (Brit), (Andys are almost as prevalent as Dans are on this thread). The dude on the Blues Brothers is who she named him after, so, Elwood it is. (Still a goofy name, hence my nickname of Woody)


----------



## widdle

Elwood is a cool little guy..All fun and games till he bucks you off and kicks your dog…
Nice work jmart..

How much did you thin that red and did you sand it back prior to the danish oil ? The right looks like it has some figure up to the right..


----------



## CL810

Glad it helped Red. The pic really shows the difference.


----------



## woodcox

Very cool smitty! What is the diameter on the tenons?

Nice work jmart!

Thanks Tony.

I have been carrying one of these around for a few months and I like it a lot. I'll cut you!


----------



## johnstoneb

75+ today had to go cool off



















That's all that snow from winter


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I dig it Andy. Shellac just seems to be the key on figured woods too.

Wids, I mixed the sealcoat 2 to 1 with DNA. Sealcoat is a pretty heavy cut of shellac. Some guys go 50/50.

It's the top of the 9th boys.


----------



## Brit

Looks like fun Bruce. I hear they need a new James Bond.

Red - That is some nice work.


----------



## terryR

Beautiful, Red. I need an apprentiship to learn finishing!

Cute horse, Duck. I'm cautious around all large animals, even if they speak Southern!

JTap, handles look great. The black and white logo is sharp IMO.


----------



## chrisstef

I love shellac. I really do. (hugs my flakes) That color looks good there Red and there's a definite difference from left to right. I can see clearly now the blotch is gone.

Hell yea Bruce. Ive gone rafting a few times and have really enjoyed it. Id love to try me some kayak. I'm sure my triceps and lats would hate me for a few days though.

I'm digging the taps too jmart.

I, chrisstef, hereby vow to never eat high fiber cereal after 8:00 in the evening ever again. I had to double back to the house after dropping the midget off. Ive got a serious case of the no waiters.


----------



## jmartel

> JTap, handles look great. The black and white logo is sharp IMO.
> 
> - terryR


Thanks guys.

There's actually blue in there as well. The water in the background behind the dog's head. The ink transfer worked so much better this time around. Most likely because the last tap handles were stained first, and these were not.

If any of you are in Virginia Beach, you should check them out.
http://www.wasserhundbrewing.com/


----------



## putty

Garden work is done…Maybe I can find some shop time now!
Tomatoes, peppers, onions and garlic in regular garden, I'm experimenting with some Hydroponic tomatoes too.


----------



## chrisstef

I like the dedicated gardening arena there putty. Mother nature needs to turn things around so I can get to planting.


----------



## putty

^ It helps me contain all the weeds in one area!!


----------



## chrisstef

I thought that was what the hydroponic set up was for?


----------



## putty

LOL My neighbor looked at me pretty funny when I mentioned hydroponic.


----------



## chrisstef

Dead give away for a smoker lol. If you see him eyeballin your set up youll know why.


----------



## duckmilk

Did you make that hydroponic container? I'd be interested to see the design.

Tap handles came out nice Jmart.

That sealcoat sure makes a difference.


----------



## jmartel

> Dead give away for a smoker lol. If you see him eyeballin your set up youll know why.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sort of like if you ask someone if they smoke and their response is "Smoke what?" instead of yes or no.


----------



## putty

Yea Duck, Just some cedar around the buckets. Why don't you come to see it. I want to give this to you for your shop …will make a great sharpening station. (I need to get it out of the house.)


----------



## 7Footer

Lol @ the hydroponics convo.

Great pics Tony… and Great pics Todd, super cool stuff.. Someday I want to buy a nice camera and take a photography class, would be rad to learn how to take cool pics!

beauty of a wood stack Bob!

Your tv cabinet is gonna be the $hit Stef!

Not sure whats wrong with me, but feelin' like a pile of poo today. Barely made it out of the house this morning to the gym.

Kayaking looks awesome. Always want to try it but never have.

Tap handles turned out great jmart… yeah the ink x-fer won't work most of the time if there is any kind of stain/sealer/finish on the pieces.

Sux about the taxes Duck, double sux about possibly not getting any J's for a while…. That baby horse is frickin adorable though, and poor Lucy! She is an awesome looking dog, I had 2 full aussie's growing up, cool dogs.


----------



## Tim457

That's a solid raised garden there Putty, with the stonework and everything. And here I was just going to use some 2×12's.


----------



## terryR

Nice lil garden, Putty.
I don't see a fence, though! LOL! Here, the rabbets would kill it all in an hour or less…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Bob!

The degree of order in which Andy dwells is mesmerizing. Thank you.

That is not what I was expecting Smitty, very cool.

Such a cute little dude you got there Duck. I absolutely see the Seuss-ness you mention.

Cool Dan, nice pile of shavings too.

Awesome Bruce!

Looking marvelous BRK.

Hahaha! @ No waiters. I fuggin' hate those. So dangerous

Sweet garden Putty, love how you went the extra mile with the fit and finish on the hydroponics too.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Here's the stand I sprayed last week. Did the install yesterday.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice looking garden. I'd like to expand our veg and herb (no, not that kind) output, but this is not looking like the year to do it.

In other news, good god I am an out of shape fat ass.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Man, the only thing slower than me is this website - are they hosting it on a 2002 Dell laptop?


----------



## Mosquito

Packard Bell, probably


----------



## chrisstef

I thought it was just my compaq


----------



## 7Footer

Dang, 30 miles is no joke though bill. Nice work!

My Thinkpad would like to join the party.

I'd like to expand my herb input.

Bandit, is that you? The look on your face when homegirl kisses you is pretty funny.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol hell yea bandit^ ..... old timer brought a shop made toolbox full of swag and doctored up the raffle. I like your style ya sly old dog. Looks like you guys had a good old time out there at the jam.


----------



## widdle

I had a compaq, up until a year ago…Nice work clammy…That was a cool video, where do i get one of those aprons ? and a patch ?

Watched a couple of Larry Haun framing videos on carpenters ax, classic old school carpenter…


----------



## widdle

Heyyy, Why weren't we invited to that jammy jamfest…?


----------



## chrisstef

My old college roommate still has his Compaq that went through the fire. Fuggin thing still fires up napster without a hitch. I wish I had half a brain back then or he'd have a lot more than 10,000 songs considering we had a T1 connection.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Red, you need a turntable to play your wooden records on.

http://www.livescience.com/33673-tree-rings-sound-record-player.html


----------



## duckmilk

Clammy, that's pretty interesting. Trees talking to us.


----------



## 7Footer

Hahahah @ Napster! IRC and BBS's want to get down on this too.

That was a pretty cool move to stock that tool box full of tools and give it away Bandit! Well done.
(he does it for the ladies)


----------



## terryR

How does one expand their herb input?










First test fit; right off the saw ( and chisel ),


----------



## WillliamMSP

More "puff, puff," less "give"?


----------



## DanKrager

Good show there Terry! Looks like it's even sitting level. Will it stay together now with just that red glue?
DanK


----------



## WillliamMSP

You like dags?

Here's my Lucy. Sometimes you've got to move a few Legos out of the way to enjoy your time in the sun -


----------



## 7Footer

I'm researching that Terry, will get back to ya! ;-)

DT's look gradioso fine Sir.

Red wakes up Mrs. Red with an electric hammer every morning.


----------



## 7Footer

do ya like dags! hahahah I was walking around on Saturday saying that to myself allllll day…. Love that movie.

That is one good lookng pooch Bill! I like dags.


----------



## duckmilk

Good name, cute pooch  Gotta have her space.


----------



## terryR

> Good show there Terry! Looks like it s even sitting level. Will it stay together now with just that red glue?
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


...mostly level.
The pine wasn't perfectly square, but I'll plane the finished piece to squareness whether it likes it or not.
LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Posting to get to the bottom of this mess…









Need to repair the box, after the USPS threw it around a bit. Also need to clean and rehab the plane inside. A FREE plane, thanks to a friend from Canada, who wants pictures when I get it all spiffied up. Busy four day weekend, just got back in the house a couple hours ago. 









A little rust hunting as well…...









Listed in the store @ $25+tax, bought for $10+tax. Wentworth No.1 saw vise. 









Couple of block planes, a 8" brace, a coping saw, Buck Brothers chisel( NOT from Home Depot), a Disston D-23 (??) 5 ppi rip saw..









Oh, and I even won a sign during the hat draw…









A large acme screw chunk and a horse shoe…...
And brought back two of these fur-balls..









Meet Max, the wonder pup. He and his sister will replace the loss of Mary-Kate, the "pup" we had for over 14 years, until she died a little bit ago. Training puppies….....been a long time since that happened…....


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a serious haul bandito. Screw you? Perfect. That puppy is stupid cute too man. 14 years is a long time, sorry to hesr that. Can we take bets on your first gripe with max? I got 8-12 minutes.


----------



## bandit571

He don't like them Pup-pads, and prefers to just …."go" where he wants….


----------



## duckmilk

Shop towels and Febreeze are your friends there Bandit.


----------



## widdle

Nice pick up on the critters bandit.

cl, The lapping plate i have is probably 4 years old and still flat. Worn more in the middle , but still flat.

And i use the same waterstones…


----------



## widdle

Sorry wrong thread there cl on the stones…

These should be cool when they get some oil…


----------



## terryR

They look pretty cool to me already! Wish I could lay out DT's nice and sexy with tiny pins. Cutting them sure is pleasing!

So, why all the boxes, wids? You making gifts? What's on the inside of the asian-inspired one? Please feel free to tell me it's none of my business when I ask for TMI…You guys know I build small stuff, always looking for ideas, too.

Aussie shoulder plane there? LOL!


----------



## widdle

No specific reason for more boxes of late terry, I've been selling a few lately, which is funAnd i do give a lot away…..I guess i just go through fases. Sometimes i get stuck on larger design projects, so i'll glue up a box rather than stare at something.. Trying to burn up little scraps of interesting woods. Sometimes i like a bunch of random woods and sometimes all the same wood…I don't know…I just been having like 4 or five going at a time and can bounce around as i make mistakes and settle on lids, handles , to shape or not..i just wing it and try to finish them even if i don't like the design…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great DT's Terry!

Such a cute pooch Bill. That is a fantastic movie, I dig Guy Ritchie's film style.

Love seeing your work Wi


----------



## theoldfart

Excuse me Meester Weedle, please post a couple of clear pics of that small box in the center. Me likes it!


----------



## chrisstef

If you need a guy to make a whole bunch of cupped panels for your asain inspired boxes, I'm your man widds.


----------



## widdle

OF My computer is not working good, will try pictures later…

stef How cupped are we talking ?


----------



## chrisstef

sites all jacked up


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez has "chino d and chilled" so much, that now he s into "Amazon and Anal". Hulu and Handjobs wasn t cutting it either.
> 
> - 7Footer


I've missed you too. Glad I happened across this gem since I'm like 500 posts behind.

Trying to catch up. Major fire investigation at work last week as well as building a giant chicken run and coop for these stinky ass chickens.


----------



## john2005

Way behind here too, just no chickens to blame. Nice DTs Terry and Wids, the box is pretty slick looking too. 
Bummer on the pup there Duck, hope he (she?) heals fast.

We are house shopping. Have been actually. Local jacka$$ developer is wanting to put in all kinds of new stores across the tracks, which is fine, except he wants to turn my dead end street into a through street. Their estimates of traffic volume is going to go from around 100 per day +/- to 3000-6000 per day. AAAAAnd they want to take half of my front yard and all of my parking. (insert long series of expletives here) Whatever. Its about time we move, we have been here for 12 years. We looked at one today that may be it. Custom built home in the 60's. And it shows. But we can live with that. Why? Cause there is an oversized attached 2 car garage. But thats not where I would work. Oh no, it gets better. Beyond the garage is a separate shop space. Still attached to the main house, and probably the same sq footage of my currant shop. Maybe more. And higher ceilings. Built in storage cabinets, lots of natural light and great over head light. Wood stove in the corner and electric backup. Separate electrical panel with 220 and plenty of 110 outlets. I didn't want to leave. Even had a storage shed out back that I could put all my lumber in. Now its up to the realtors to do their part. If the owners are willing to take a contingency sale, we be movin! Fuchsia carpet and all.


----------



## terryR

Best of luck, John! Carpet is easy to change.

No traffic here forced me to check CNN to make sure the world didn't come to an end. scary.

A small box for my wife to carry her horse brushes in, and stand on while brushing:










Finally a finish I can spread cleanly….....wax! a very simple box to help me get out of the 80% group. Not finishing much lately…


----------



## bandit571

About a third of the way done on this clean up…..









Two sections torn down, wire wheeled clean, threads oiled. Busy morning…


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Bandit. Did you say you got that for free dollars?

I have one of those Wentworth 1s, as well. Though one of my mounting eyelets is broken off.

John, good luck. I take it that your radio appearance was in vain then? Even though this sucks for your family will this better your property value?

Wids, I like your little box.

Terry, I like your box too - even though it's bigger.

Ballz, aquarium stand looks great. What's the weight of that tank full?


----------



## chrisstef

Keep em lubed bandit. Atta girl.

I'm hungry.


----------



## 7Footer

Goooooood lord, I was fiending for some LJ's yesterday, tried using the site like 10 times and it was so painfully slow I kept giving up… Glad I can finally get my fix.

Happy you didn't miss that one Pez, I was pretty satisfied with my effort. Stef and I both gave bandit props for his little cameo in the dave bardin video and he completely missed it! hahaha

Stay up John! That a crazy change of pace for traffic on your street!

You guys make sexy boxes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for the work issues Pez but I can't help but suspect that you are deserving of the chickensh!t odor.

Good luck John.

Beautiful box Terry.

Tax season is nearing its end.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit doesn't do Public Speaking all that much. The tool box was just a way of paying forward.

I might go back and watch the video, again…..

Fence is cleaned up on that FREE Stanley T-20 SW No.45. The old owner wanted me to have it, clean it up, post the photos of it…..and then just put it to use.


----------



## terryR

nice thing about living in the sticks, I can get the mower stuck on the side of the road, and get it free BEFORE anyone drives by to notice! LOL!


----------



## AnthonyReed

How long was the walk?


----------



## chrisstef

How'd ya get the mower stuck?

I don't even see a Budweiser. What kinda *********************************** are you?


----------



## ToddJB

It's sitting in the truck.


----------



## terryR

1 minute walk…

Stef, the muffler was hung on the ditch. I get it hung up twice a year. Coffee cup is on the other side! And the JD hat is freshly washed from today.


----------



## terryR

I was highly motivated to STOP drinking way back in my 20's.
Will gladly take a hit of whiskey when passed around the campfire, but I don't drink.

caffeine however…


----------



## ClammyBallz

There's a local millwork guy selling african mahogany for a little over $3/bdft. I looked around and most places are selling it for $7-10/bd ft. The only downside is I gotta buy 1000 bdft. I'm so tempted to buy it.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like you could upcharge for mahogany aquarium stands, just sayin'

plus, at that price…you sorta gotta buy it, right?


----------



## ToddJB

Buy it, you could sell some off if you needed to recoup $$$ or space.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a good deal. You still got 2 kidneys right?

Funny story. I had hired a kid a while back who turned out to be a bit of a cowboy. In 2 weeks on the job he managed to break more stuff that was supposed to remain than I would care to admit. One thing that he broke was this old school, glazed brick, bullnosed, window sill. After trying every brick yard in the state I had to have replacements specially made. So the GC I was working for ordered them because I don't have enough pull to get a 12 brick special order. I pick up the bricks 3 months later and wtf, theyre not glazed. I call my guy and he tells me due to the chemicals that were used back in the day they don't glaze them any more but hes got a can of glaze at his office I need to pick up and apply. I go to his office yesterday and hes not there so I ask one of the girls to get the can of glaze off his desk for me. She comes back and hands it to me …. gloss minwax poly. I got a pretty good laugh but low and behold, its a dead nuts match! (Old brick is the center one I'm holding)


----------



## summerfi

Buy it, sell off 1/3 to 1/2 and get the rest for free.

Terry, I'd love it if you'd post some wide angle pics of your place sometime. I'd kill for 90 acres in the country.


----------



## widdle

Terry, if your property is 90 acres, make sure there is no address in the photo…


----------



## Hammerthumb

That' not for exterior use is it Stef?


----------



## ToddJB

That's funny, Stef. I'd guess that was an expensive order.


----------



## chrisstef

Negative Paul. Indoor sill. I would have gone spar otherwise lol.

It wasn't too bad in the grand scheme of things … about $200 for a dozen brick. If I had to pay that for my house id be pissed but luckily, it was on a 400k contract.


----------



## 7Footer

Hey guy I know know where to get this special glaze for the bricks, fuggin Home Dumpo isle 7 yo. LOL, sucks all the ish you had to go through to get the bricks Stef, but at least it's a match!

If I ever move to LA I am gonna try to get my wife to take a class with Lexy Panterra. 
Lawd, if you listenin', EEELLLLPP!


----------



## Brit

Stef, I'm sure those bricks cost an arm and a leg, but damn that's a good match. Great recovery!


----------



## Brit

...and don't let that kid fit them will you? LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol … lawd if ya lisssnin!! Id fly the wiz down for that kinda groovin. Goodgawdman.

Lol, that's for damn sure Andy. He got his walking papers a long while ago.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice match Stef. Crazy that minwax was the answer.

No doubt 7. No doubt.


----------



## john2005

> John, good luck. I take it that your radio appearance was in vain then? Even though this sucks for your family will this better your property value?
> 
> - ToddJB


The radio appearance was not in vain. I have been in contact with some of the council members and they heard loud and clear that the situation was mishandled. They are making the development group start over and do things differently. They have also pushed the timeline back. Tonight they are bringing in a mediator to advocate on behalf of the residents with the developers so that there is some representation. So it wasn't in vain. I suppose we could wait it out and maybe get something for our inconvenience, but I am not going to bank on that. We decided that if an opportunity came up that was a move up and not a lateral one, we would take it. So we will see if they accept our offer. 
And yes, this is a much more valuable property at a very reasonable price. So other than having to live with some 60's era decor, we would be doing pretty well if we got it.


----------



## ToddJB

Hope it works out, man. This same scenario happened to my Pastor. Quiet neighbor hood - knocked down some residential stuff and built a 10 story apt complex literally right behind his house and put in a big shopping center. He was not in the place to move, but the neighborhood came together and got the city, or developers to put in new privacy fences and a sound barrier wall put up to block all the new noise.

Lame-ass.


----------



## duckmilk

Pez: "these stinky ass chickens." I had to LAWL, a few days ago you were calling them baby chicks, like they were cute.

Were you missing yesterday 7'? Yes, it did suk yesterday.

Is your wife going to use that block plane to trim burrs out of the horse's tail Terry? There is no beer showing cause you can't drink one when driving one o' them 2 handed zero turns.

"Bit of a cowboy", I'm hurt Stef. Cowboys take care of their's and other people's stuff :-( But, that dude needed a different occupation.

I agree with others CB, if you can afford the mahogany and have a place to store it, get it. I'm pretty sure you could sell some of it to some LJ's for $4.

John, glad you aren't being pressed to make the move, gives you more time to make the deal on the new place you found. Better to take your time and still be able to sell before the new buyer finds out what's going on.

Bob, did you miss out on the pics of the property for sale here that I posted for Widdle? Only 67 acres, not 90. Prices may be a bit higher here than in MT, but, you can get an agriculture property tax exemption easy.


----------



## jmartel

I don't think I ever posted the finished photos of the tap handles. Shipped them out yesterday. Should be there and installed in time for this weekend's rush.


----------



## lateralus819




----------



## duckmilk

Very nice Jmart, they look sharp.


----------



## bandit571

Made a bit more progress on that plane today..









The fence section got a good cleaning. The straight cutters got cleaned and sharpened









Which leaves these things for tomorrow









Shoulders are a bit sore tonight, way too much work today. Had a Gazebo to build, and gutters to clean…..and I thought I was retired…


----------



## putty

Nice J-tap, are those beech? Were they turned on a mandrel?


----------



## putty

Nice J-tap, are those beech? Were they turned on a mandrel?


----------



## widdle

Nice set up laterals..Do you have water in there or do you use the diamond stones dry ?

nice jmart, how do darken the small kerf's ?


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks Widdle. I just started building it today. Took the idea from Mafe.

Going to put a pan to catch the water. Been using a piece of plywood and it's getting pretty grungy looking.

Figured sicne i just picked up two more DMT plates I'd invest some time into a unit.


----------



## ToddJB

I like that design, Lat.

Handles look good, JM. What finish did you go with?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well done Jhandle.

Love the set up Lat, nice wedge.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stuck lawnmowers, tap handles, jerkoff edvelopers, and hoity toity fancy pants custom bricks. You jokers are crazy.

I need 60 acres. This evenings progress on turning my 3 acres into a farm. Chicken run got some un-wiring to build the coop addition.


----------



## duckmilk

Are the plates raised above the holders, or level? Interesting take on the wedges to hold them tight.

You need 60 acres between them and your shop. Where are the ducklings?

Nice clean-up on the 45.


----------



## widdle

Id say ur on your way to farmdem pezy…Terry may want a price from you on his shop project…Dont fox's and critters dig under and reak havoc ?


----------



## summerfi

Duck I can't imagine land being higher in TX than in MT, or at least western MT. Every rock is priced like gold here.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice J-tap, are those beech? Were they turned on a mandrel?
> 
> - putty


Beech, yes. Mandrel, no. Turned between centers. Turned a 3/8" tenon on the top and roughed it round. Drilled a hole in the base for the hanger bolt the ferrule goes onto. Flipped it around and put the 3/8" tenon in a drill chuck and used a live center in the bottom hole. Turned to shape and sanded.



> nice jmart, how do darken the small kerf s ?
> 
> - widdle


Wire burners. You can make your own out of metal wire. Just hold it against the piece as it's spinning and it will burn itself in. I was lazy so I bought some from Rockler. I discovered they liked to wander a bit on my tapered handles, so I put a very small groove in where I wanted them to be with the skew chisel. Just wide enough for the wire. Then burned its way down. Probably wrapped 1/3-1/2 way around it while burning it for 4-5 seconds. It will smoke, so don't do it near a smoke alarm.



> I like that design, Lat.
> 
> Handles look good, JM. What finish did you go with?
> 
> - ToddJB


Spray poly. Then steel wool and wax. Not super shiny, but feels nice.

Thanks Tony.


----------



## jmartel

Lat, I like the sharpening station. Nice idea with the wedges to hold the stones secure. I need to make something for my water stones.


----------



## lateralus819

> Are the plates raised above the holders, or level? Interesting take on the wedges to hold them tight.
> 
> You need 60 acres between them and your shop. Where are the ducklings?
> 
> Nice clean-up on the 45.
> 
> - duckmilk


I cant accept responsibility for the design. This was taken from Mafe.

The "holders" are bloodwood floooring I had for free from work. Just use a dado stack to hog out a 1/4" recess for teh plates and then add a wedge.


----------



## Pezking7p

Duck, what do you mean I need 60 acres between them and my shop? I would like to have some cows, goats, pigs, horses, land to feed all of the above. In short, I think my true life calling is as a farmer. Granted, probably not one who makes any money at it. Ducks are inside still. I'm still not sure about the ducks….they are messy as anything and I don't think they'll go inside the chicken coop. Maybe they need a little dog house? Or a new home. We'll see.

Wids, the run has an 18" wide skirt of 1/2" wire mesh that will be stapled to the ground. Predators who try to dig are not smart enough to back up 18" and start digging.

[email protected]$ing my guts out. Last night too. Makes me wonder if a chicken peed in my mouth.


----------



## 489tad

Nice job JPull. 
Pez the coop looks good. My brother has chickens. When other critters are attacking the chickens notify the dogs, the dogs notify farmer/brother. High power pellet gun removes critter. 
Lat nice set up.


----------



## WillliamMSP

400 freakin' 3-pointers. Jeezuz.

Side note: hoisting up 50 freakin' shots. Jeezuz.


----------



## terryR

Pez, take that extra chicken wire and bury it in the ground around the coop. No critters will dig through that, and you can still mow against the coop walls. Just a little trench 6" deep and twice as wide. Yes, ducks are nasty. Yes, chickens stink! Our chicken coop os across the road from our home, about 500 feet away.

Bob, I think of you all the time after I finish mowing and the place looks all neat and pretty. Always think, "I need to get a photo for Bob!" Only deterrent is the power lines that run through the middle of our property instead of along the road. But, we gotta have power!

BTW, we have 150~ acres. 95 acres are standing hardwood, one cave for continuous water supply, and another creek for fishing and swimming. Nearest neighbor is 1/2 mile in any direction, and they are farmers on one side, and old caver friends on the other. Location, location, location.

However, city folks need not apply for a living permit…still no city water, no cell signal, and the nearest grocery store is 30 miles away!

Will try for a photo or 2 today…


----------



## DanKrager

Let's see, a name that hasn't been used yet….oh…oh I got it…Jburner, those tapper handles are beautiful! Nicely executed too.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Taps looks great, JMart! I can see the color on my iPad now.

LOL at the spray glaze.

Another good way to burn lines on wood is to sharpen a piece of bamboo or other dense wood. Coco leaves cool colors! Always use a grooving tool first, though. I collect worn out guitar strings for burning, free!


----------



## Pezking7p

Terry, I hate digging, I was hoping to let the grass grow up through it so I wouldn't have to bury it…you think I need to dig?

If ever I'm in Virginia Beach, I'll look for the waterdog brewery and tell everyone that I an fake internet friends with the guy who made the tap handles.

Gotta keep Thursday hopping or Tony will bitch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool coop Pez! Sh!tting guts is lame, sorry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the props Pez!

So you're a starfu(ker, re: waterdog brew? Fake interweb friendships are oddly genuine feeling.


----------



## chrisstef

Didn't mean to offend ya with the cowboy talk Ducky poo. A demo cowboy is substantially different than a texas cowboy. Demo cowboys don't give a darn whats around. Its a smash and bang style that's tough to reign in.

Got one of those SOS calls from my best buddy last night, had to roll out at 9:00 to lend an ear. Kids, divorce, and running a business took a toll on my man. Had my wheels spinnin in bed last night though, I didn't sleep for chit. A half day and a round of golf may be in order for tomorrow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes, those are tough rides. How old is he? That's a ton of sh!t to deal with for the weary.


----------



## ToddJB

Must be something in the water, Stef - I've had a few of these calls within the last couple months for different dudes. I'm honestly running on empty from other people's ish. I love them all, and want to be there for them all, but I want them to plan their life crisis' so that I've got some time in between - is that too much to ask?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!!!!

Not too much to ask Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

He's my age T. 35. Don't get me wrong, he made some mistakes along the way, and is through most of it but there's a bunch of stuff that aint going away anytime soon. Gotta work this one out between the ears and come to terms.


----------



## ToddJB

Sadly in my examples my dudes are the ones making most of the mistakes. Which really sucks, because I can't just feel bad for them - I have to toe the line between coddling their situation and smacking them with the "you done f'ed up" hammer. I don't have a very empathetic personality so balancing grace and truth is pretty hard for me, which is why I think it's so exhausting. That, and doing the dumb blaming myself stuff, where I think, man if I would have been diving into things a little more with you over the last couple years we could have headed a lot of this off before you got yourself here.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, todd, it was my guy who, on the surface, made the mistake but the beef had been brewing for quite a long time. Couple years anyway. I see it now as a situation that isn't really for me to judge. I cant tell ya how to feel and I certainly don't know what goes on behind closed doors. All I could do is give it to my boy straight up and lend him some advice and thought.

In the beginning of the divorce I was pissed and I really thought he was making a bad bad decision and I told him that. I didnt like how it all went down and the gossip I heard around town was brutal. Thinking back on it I was judging him. I wanted him to have what I had envisioned for him … wife, kid, dog, successful business, nice house etc. I came to realize that it aint about me. Its about him and his life and his happiness. Come to think, we both helped each other out last night.

Damn I just got deep. I need some more coffee. Back to work B.F. Steffer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahah…. Careful Stef.

Empathy, is a tough pill to swallow when faced with glaring facts of bull******************** decisions. So. Fuggin. Difficult.

Yes exhausting is completely understandable. There is an emotional exchange in that situation that feels much like a depletion of yours in order to bolster them. Two or more in a month's span is too much to ask of anyone in my estimation. Would be much easier if it could be remedied with getting them drunk and calling a girl for them. But it is part of the deal I suppose.


----------



## ShaneA

Just shoot straight and then let the healing begin. As adults, we have to be accountable for our decisions, and then hopefully learn and adapt. If that is not happening, no amount of hand holding, empathy, or advice will help.

In that moment it can be tough. But, it isn't always a bed of roses. Too harsh?


----------



## ToddJB

Anyone want to takes bets on what the B.F. stands for?


----------



## terryR

Def exhausting to deal with others' worries on top of our own!

Pez, if tall grass will work, it's cool with me. But that's a good place for lil snakes to hide. 

Our humble 1870's home. Trying to clean up the yard, hoping to build another fence for the dogs on front this year since we hate the chain link crap. Pod nearly empty now…


----------



## Pezking7p

I guess life can hit you hard sometimes. All you can do is hang on tight.

I hope I didn't hurt any feelers with my fake internet friends comment. I meant it tongue in cheek. It's just hard to describe to people how I know all you fellows.


----------



## terryR

BF…best friend?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've only had to deal with a few of those, most I've now been to two weddings for, some folks have a tough time making the right decision when the consequences are a ways down the road. That kinda stuff adds up and can drive couples apart after a while, then any kids involved suffer too and are likely to have issues later. I know my wife puts up with alot of crap from me, in return I do the same for her. I guess it's messed up kind of balancing act but we make it work and it keeps us happy. More than a few times we've both had to offer advise for others, hopefully having kept them from making worse decisions down the road.


----------



## chrisstef

Dead truth Shane. Always got a hug for my boys but if youre bein a knucklehead, youre bein a knucklehead and I'm gonna tell ya straight up. We fell out for almost a year and a half during the whole ordeal. We've been boys since like the 5th grade so we'd talk on the phone every now and then but it was empty and he didn't wanna listen to what I had to say. Caught up in that bubble with other people telling him what he wanted to hear. Them aint your friends.

Dang Terry. You need a bigger mower. Or the governor pulled off the one ya got.


----------



## chrisstef

Burrhus Frederic = B.F.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a ton of space Terry.

What the hell else can you call it Pez? I've been asked before what I was laughing at while I was reading a text from Stef and I replied: "just a buddy taking sh1t". When I later thought about what I said I felt like a dumbass because I know he doesn't really exist and he's only catfishing me.


----------



## ShaneA

"catfish" what a strange term.

It is tough to explain. I don't know what to refer to the people here as. I have been talking crap with most you doods for 5 years.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Been there fellers. I have a similar temperment as Todd. So friends from my youth I had to ….just cut off.  Too self-destructive. Probably not the best way to handle it, but seemed like the best choice for my sanity at the time.

The past week at work was beyond stressful. Time to chill in the shop and pretend like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## putty

Terry that is nice! Any good trees for lumber in your 95 acres of wood? You need a portable sawmill


----------



## ToddJB

> It is tough to explain. I don t know what to refer to the people here as. I have been talking crap with most you doods for 5 years.
> 
> - ShaneA


I've just started saying "my buddy, (fill in the blank)", and hope there are no clarifying questions. My wife calls all ya'll my internet boyfriends.


----------



## widdle

Wow Terry, what a spot.Thats more trees than in our whole city..Where's is the shop ? What kind of fish in the creek ?

Pez, set the ducks up..


----------



## theoldfart

yea, mine calls you folks "my little internet friends" hmmmmmm


----------



## AnthonyReed

"*catfish*"-

Towards the end of the 2010 documentary Catfish, Nev Schulman finally meets the woman with whom he's carried on a long-term online relationship. She is, he discovers, not young and single, but in her 40s and married. By way of metaphorical explanation, the woman's husband, Vince Pierce, recounts the following story, which inspired the name of the film:

They used to tank cod from Alaska all the way to China. They'd keep them in vats in the ship. By the time the codfish reached China, the flesh was mush and tasteless. So this guy came up with the idea that if you put these cods in these big vats, put some catfish in with them and the catfish will keep the cod agile. And there are those people who are catfish in life. And they keep you on your toes. They keep you guessing, they keep you thinking, they keep you fresh. And I thank god for the catfish because we would be droll, boring and dull if we didn't have somebody nipping at our fin.


----------



## chrisstef

"E-homies"

Id like to be called an internet amigo if any of you have the chance.


----------



## Mosquito

lol at internet boyfriends.

I usually reference it as "woodworking friends", which if pressed I qualify it by saying the group of "regulars" in an online woodworking community I participate on. Same thing for my computer modding stuff too "modding friends".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Amigo. Done.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, I'm coming to visit and bringing my shotgun. There's gotta be squirrels in them there woods. Then in the evening we'll sit on that front porch and I can listen to you play the banjo. Beautiful place. You are lucky.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, you squirrel hunt with a shotgun? I thought you hated digging metal pieces out of things you were trying to cut up.


----------



## terryR

Just little fish in the creek; except for some alligator gar! serious.

Bob, bring the shotgun, it's turkey season and I'm low on feathers!

Current shop os across the road in the 4 acre pasture. Next one goes to the right of the home, and I'm getting worried about the 'lectrical already. Need a ton of juice, but it's at least 125' from the home's panel.


----------



## terryR

> Terry that is nice! Any good trees for lumber in your 95 acres of wood? You need a portable sawmill
> 
> - putty


If i were a younger man, and less scared of chainsaws….........
putty, only 3 pine trees on our mountain; rest is walnut ash, beech, oak, cedar, cherry…


----------



## 7Footer

Ranch de Terry looks pretty awesome.

Stef, gettin deep. That is the same dude you mentioned a while back, no? Man there's a guy here at work who is the nicest guy in the world, super religious, provides for his wife and 6 kids, his wife is a controlling ho-bag, and now that their youngest kid turns 18 next month and gets back from his mission, she wants a divorce. From what he's shared with us, it's absolutely better that he gets a divorce, but he's having a hard time seeing that, she is a C word, straight up.

That Catfish show is some pretty fascinating stuff, wife loves it so I end up watching it quite a bit, unreal how gullible people are.

My wife always asks if I'm talking to my internet friends again…. LOL @ E-Homies! Internet Amigos!

Do you guys have any leads on where I could pick up a quick release lever for my lathe tool rest and tail stock? Like this but not plastic?


----------



## widdle

Well you can only use one machine at a time, and seems like you use a lot of hand tool so your probably fine..Do you have to trench to bring the power over?


----------



## widdle

Soo do you think if they put all of us in a small shop to do a project for five days we would come out as friends ?


----------



## ToddJB

7,

http://www.mcmaster.com/#control-handles/=11zbw6z


----------



## chrisstef

If all the parts were made by individuals and they all had to fit together, no there would be no friends. Lol, that's a funny questions widds.

7 - I'm guessing it was him I talked about before, yea.

Bob likes the buckshot fireworks when microwaving off the skin.


----------



## theoldfart

"Soo do you think if they put all of us in a small shop to do a project for five days we would come out as friends ?"

no problem as long as you do it the right(my) way!


----------



## widdle

i think they should have all those pbs woodworkers in one shop….would be funny…


----------



## terryR

wids, no trencher except my caving shovel.
just remember, the lights and A/C running all the time, but, yes only one power tool at a time!


----------



## Mosquito

That's where I'm glad that one of the previous owners was a welder. Some serious power run out to the shop already


----------



## ToddJB

> That s where I m glad that one of the previous owners was a welder. Some serious power run out to the shop already
> 
> - Mosquito


Samsies


----------



## widdle

Terry, My question was actually, If your power to new shop was gonna come from above or underground ?


----------



## widdle

Here's my ghetto plot…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I like McMaster for research, and Amazon for buying, better deals always than McMaster or Grainger, usually by a long shot.


> Do you guys have any leads on where I could pick up a quick release lever for my lathe tool rest and tail stock? Like this but not plastic?
> 
> - 7Footer


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ghetto? Check the fence out. Plus, it is still christmas there.

You want me to bring my weed whacker over?


----------



## widdle

Thanks, I have a weed whacker, as a matter of fact i busted the glass to my shop door last time i used it( six months ago) shattered it..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can bring cardboard too…


----------



## terryR

> Terry, My question was actually, If your power to new shop was gonna come from above or underground ?
> 
> - widdle


oh, underground from the home.

wids, you should rent a goat. They'd eat all that in 30 minutes. And climb in the broken window.


----------



## terryR

before










after 3 weeks of pulling out my hair


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T! Splendid exchange.

Yea terry! She looka niiice.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, you got some serious porn in those pics. Did you make that infill? And those hammers… dang. Good job making a spot to hold two more blocks.

What the heck is the back scratcher looking thing in the before pic?


----------



## Tim457

> putty, only 3 pine trees on our mountain; rest is walnut ash, beech, oak, cedar, cherry…
> - terryR


Sounds like we need to set up a wildcat lumberjocks sawmill camp and help you out with that problem.
And Terry, I would absolutely refuse to mow that much lawn. Is it feasible to have the goats keep it mowed?
Also, ouch that 125' of copper is going to hurt. Would be cheaper to go solar if you didn't need as much juice.



> Thanks, I have a weed whacker, as a matter of fact i busted the glass to my shop door last time i used it( six months ago) shattered it..
> - widdle


Wids, I think if you're hitting windows with a line trimmer you're doing it a little wrong. Just sayin.


----------



## duckmilk

> Soo do you think if they put all of us in a small shop to do a project for five days we would come out as friends ?
> 
> - widdle


In a small shop, with all of us? Probably more beer would be consumed than actual woodworking. And yes, then we would all be muy bien amigos! We could all sit around making insulting remarks (in a brotherly way) ;-)

So what constitutes a squirrel gun? I always assumed it was a .22

I like your space Terry and don't mind the solitude since I grew up on a ranch.

Nice job on the shelf Terry.

I thought those hanging things in Wid's ghetto pic were clothes hangers.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, squirrel gun = .410 shot gun


----------



## ToddJB

> Also, ouch that 125 of copper is going to hurt. Would be cheaper to go solar if you didn t need as much juice.
> 
> - Tim


Dig a trench from the house to the shop, fill it with water, have house lines dipped in one end, shop lines in the other-- it'll work, trust me.


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, we always used .22s


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, squirrel gun = .410 shot gun
> 
> - theoldfart


Awww, that's not giving them a fair chance.

Spent part of the afternoon helping the wife dress up the walls of the horse barn. not nearly finished yet, but a good start. All reclaimed stuff. (Note: I didn't help that much, my wife if way better with power tools and design than I am… that's why I married her. AND she can outdrink me and is a good cook. Don't hate. You know you love it.  )










Yeah Todd, that's what I use for turtles in the pond.


----------



## duckmilk

> Also, ouch that 125 of copper is going to hurt. Would be cheaper to go solar if you didn t need as much juice.
> 
> - Tim
> 
> Dig a trench from the house to the shop, fill it with water, have house lines dipped in one end, shop lines in the other-- it ll work, trust me.
> 
> - ToddJB


Just don't pee outside on that side of the shop


----------



## duckmilk

We took mom and baby outside for the first time since he was born on Sunday. He was having fun, mom was nervous


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work as always Terry.

Great pics, thank you Duck.

Ghetto…. psshhh.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Ghetto? Check the fence out. Plus, it is still christmas there.
> 
> You want me to bring my weed whacker over?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You need a bush hog, my e-migo.


----------



## jmartel

7er, at least your wife was there when we met up and saw that I wasn't going to wear your skin as a suit.


----------



## widdle

I've had a few bush pigs in my day…

Ducks spot is cool…

Is that some sort of giraffe ?
And I'm a bit worried about the care of pezy's ducks..


----------



## Pezking7p

Why so worried about my ducks? They made it three weeks, the rest is just more of the same, right?


----------



## duckmilk

Kinda like a giraffe, when they are this young, their legs are too long for their nose to touch the ground without bending their knees.


----------



## duckmilk

You got a recipe for turducken Pez?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Pretty horses, Duck - hard for me to believe that *that* was inside of *that* just a few days ago.


----------



## terryR

> Terry, you got some serious porn in those pics. Did you make that infill? And those hammers… dang. Good job making a spot to hold two more blocks.
> 
> What the heck is the back scratcher looking thing in the before pic?
> 
> - ToddJB


infill is a DonW. awesome at smoothing when it gets used.

that is an atl-atl. tigerwood, ebony, and antler. for throwing 7' long spears!


----------



## terryR

nice looking horses!

for Todd:










hungry dude throwing spear from atl-atl…friggin deadly!


----------



## woodcox

I am thinking about doing a reproduction of something that I've only seen twice from a distance and going off of memory here. I've searched for similar pieces but found nothing yet that works like this one. So, it is adjustable by three rails that slide atop what I believe were reverse ogees. An end view of the joints top left. Proportions and scale are off in this quick draft. The rails only need to slide three inches at max. If material thickness and the ogee radii are equal and centered, this could be done on the router table flipping the piece to mate it's own profile seamlessly? I think material thickness was 1/2" 








I would think a 1/4" reverse ogee bit would work. Thoughts?


----------



## TheFridge

I wonder what baby horse taste like…


----------



## duckmilk

Dunno personally, but I think someone said it tastes like chicken, or veal at this age.

I want an atl-atl, I've seen vids of them. With practice, pretty accurate


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ToddJB

Cool throwing thingy, Terry.

Fine looking walls and lil'in, Duck.

Teaser:










I'm pumped


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Happy Friday to all ye bankers.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I hate it when the little ones get colds, even tougher when you try to clean their noses and they put up a fight when your only trying to help (and keep your furniture from being used as a tissue).


----------



## Brit

> Soo do you think if they put all of us in a small shop to do a project for five days we would come out as friends ?
> 
> - widdle


Normally I hate reality TV shows, but I wouldn't miss that one for the world.

I laughed out loud at "internet boyfriends", so much so that my colleague who sits opposite me asked what was so funny. I said "Oh it was just something one of my internet boyfriends said." The look she gave me just made me laugh even more, then I spent the next 10 minutes trying to explain it to her. Some people are soooo last year.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, the nose frida - booger/snot game changer

Glad I could help, Andy. Ha.


----------



## terryR

Yuck.

Todd, is that teaser for the swap? I see a hollow ground driver and some myrtlewood?


----------



## terryR

Our form of reality TV…

Pay $100 for a year's prescription to MLB.tv to watch the Braves' games.
Watch the team go winless in first 9 games.
And, little hope of much better.


----------



## ToddJB

Nah, Terry. You see two sides of a piece of oak that is perfectly jointed at a dead 90 with no snipe. Something my shop has never seen. About an hour left of polishing a pork chop and my jointer restoration will be completed.


----------



## jmartel

Probably am going down to Portland this weekend to hang out with some friends. They all want to go to the Timbers game, apparently. Not really a soccer fan, though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

State of ze shop. Sometimes I just sit out here, have my coffee….. and dream about my internet boyfriends.


----------



## Mosquito

sometimes psh you're being modest ;-)


----------



## CB_Cohick

Regarding squirrel guns, I used to have a neighbor that tried to keep the tree rat population down with an air rifle, sitting at the kitchen table shooting out the window. He did a pretty good job with it.


----------



## jmartel

> About an hour left of polishing a pork chop…
> 
> - ToddJB


Dude, TMI.


----------



## bandit571

I might get the hang of this FREE plane









Someday?









Cleaned up nicely









Ya think??


----------



## ToddJB

> About an hour left of polishing a pork chop…
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Dude, TMI.
> 
> - jmartel


Just wait until I start postings pics.


----------



## terryR

Shop looks like a fine spot for java, Red!

Cool, Todd. Would be nice to see square lumber in my shop! Lookin forward to the restore reveal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Such a nice looking shop Red.

I wanna see your pork chop Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony wants to glaze your porkchop.

A functioning jointer make the world of a difference in my opinion.

Shop night with a couple of the boys tonight. Boards n beers. Yea buddy.


----------



## john2005

I like that Wids still has his Christmas lights up. Just saving work for Dec. I tell ya, that is one smart dood.

Nice upgrade there Terry.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, you don't have to pay to watch MLB. I watch the Dodgers every night.
http://www.stream2watch.co/live-now/sports/baseball/


----------



## Mosquito

lol we still have ours up as well. Don't have them on anymore, but still up


----------



## jmartel

I'm the opposite kind of lazy. I never put them up in the first place. Hell, we haven't even had a tree the last 2 years because we'd been traveling a lot around christmas. But we're also in a townhouse that's not on the street, so not many people can actually see anything anyway.


----------



## ToddJB

I am not a light putter upper. I likely wouldn't even be a tree putter upper, but the Mrs does most of the internal decorating.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think Red needs to do some sweeping of the floor.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd is a Porkchop Polisher.

EDIT: damn, porkchop'd.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Yeah Todd, that s what I use for turtles in the pond.





> You got a recipe for turducken Pez?


Is that turtle stuff in a duck??



> I wonder what baby horse taste like…












There's an Alpo plant near by, they take all the old horses there.


----------



## ToddJB

Saw this on the whiteboard at work this morning - congrats Pez, we're all very proud.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, saw this in the back of a neighbor's truck the other day. The boy and I took a wagon ride last night. Traded $5 for it. Air cleaner here I come - someday.


----------



## JayT

Jet powered wagon, cool! Wish I'd had one of those as a kid. You're going to need a looooong extension cord, though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think someone gave us one at some point in time, it was too late, already traumatized the kids with the ole fashioned booger bulb. They don't want me anywhere near their noses, guess trying to be quick & efficient vs. gentle wasn't the best approach.


> Yeti, the nose frida - booger/snot game changer
> 
> Glad I could help, Andy. Ha.
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## 7Footer

Atl-atl ?? Lol-lol. Looks a lot like a peace pipe to me.










Thanks for the snot bubble Red, great way to start my Friday!

Jmart- You guys should hit up Casa Diablo

Haters gon' hate my sticky


----------



## john2005

Jscrooge.

Actually I fall in the same camp. Just like Todd, if I wasn't instructed to, I wouldn't do it. Friggin hate stepping on pine needles.

edit ^ sweet


----------



## ToddJB

That one sticker does look good, 7.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA!!!! @ Banker busting on Pez. Fuggin' funny!

Congrats on the squirrel cage.

I like the sticker itself 7 and it's adorable that you like it sooo much you just had to put it on somethin'.

Eat a bowl Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

A bowl of what? No more mini wheats though. Way too much fiber. Hurt my tum tum.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mini wheats are delicious.


----------



## 7Footer

I was thinking about putting the exact same sticker on the bottom wheel cover upside down too. "I like ah-lot" (lloyd x-mas voice).

Dood Stef, you can never have too much fiber. A legit fiber poop is the best poop.

That baby horse is so funny looking and cute.


----------



## bigblockyeti

You can have too much fiber, especially if you drink alot of coffee. 1/2 pot of coffee + bowl of mini wheats = fewer friends.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree M-dubs are tasty but baaaad news after 8:00PM. A quadruple case of the no wait-ers will change your tune quick 7. My preferred farting period is first thing in the morning. I like to sound the trumpets to announce my return from slumber like a roman emperor marching the streets returning from war.


----------



## SASmith

7, no hating from me over a sweet calyxes sticker.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahaha! Sounding the trumpets like a roman emperor, LOL!

Solid sleuth work there Scott! It forms a protective layer around my bs blade. ;-) I've got a bunch of stickers like that if you want a few!


----------



## chrisstef

Scott knows ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

hahah! Waxing poetic.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's a shot of the power tool side of my shop….for the boyfriends who don't stalk me on social media. 









About to bust out some shellacy on that table. Stay tuned.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool!

Table is looking nice.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Red sauce.


----------



## Pezking7p

Well the joke's on you, Todd, because me and Antonio went Eiffel Tower on that girl after we won the MESA.


----------



## ToddJB

> Well the joke s on you, Todd, because me and Antonio went Eiffel Tower on that girl after we won the MESA.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I thought you were the girl.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Eiffel Tower! Lolol!

Fuggin fun in here today, thank ya boys!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Still think Red needs to sweep the shop before applying finish.

Supposed to have 50 mph winds here today. I need more allergy pills!


----------



## ToddJB

I hear ya, Paul. That guy is a hot mess. Red hot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

At least you got to see three good Cards games, Terry.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang Paul, you know me too well. Floor was swept, dust blown out with AC, sandwich eaten while dust filtered…. smell of DNA in the air.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice weather has arrived and my son's bday is coming up, so I started work on a bike rehab for him - it'll be his first real bike (he has a balance bike right now). Stripped the bike, polished up the chrome bits, and sanded the frame for a re-paint in red, his favorite bicycle color (he has situational favorite colors, because he's 4 going on 5).


----------



## Hammerthumb

Proud of ya Red!

I think I'm more OCD about your shop than mine.

Great prep work Bill.


----------



## duckmilk

Too much funny here today, Haha (takes breath) Haha!!! Nose bubbles, trumpets

Tops look good Red. Stick a good beer under your nose to counter the DNA smell 

Picked up the table from Putty today for use as a sharpening station that he had posted earlier. You guys need to stop and visit him if you're ever down this way. Thanks again Putty!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Just woke my boy from his nap. Since he was still sleeping, I snuggled next to him for a bit. After a minute or two, he rolls over to face me, wraps his arms around my neck, hugging me tight, and whispers in my ear, "I just tooted on you."

Yup, tha's my boy.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know what blows my mind? Foam fingers and election rallies.

Eiffel. Lol.


----------



## TheFridge

The smell of my DNA is usually in the air after a shower


----------



## ToddJB

> The smell of my DNA is usually in the air after a shower
> 
> - TheFridge


wow.

Bill, I've stripped and painted a few bikes. Man, that is a tedious job. Good job. What kind of paint are you using?


----------



## widdle

Tony, My good friend in the nineties was a one man show behind the counter at Cora's when it was a little hole in the wall diner before it was sold…

Thanks for the referall summerfi, directtv subscribers don't get the dodgers or lakers…brutal… Especially being Vin Scully"s last year…I used to play baseball with his two sons…Good players…

Red, nice stash of lumber you got going there…Thinking of switching out to a vertical storage here soon..

stef, where's the jayhawk foam finger ? or did you guys squash that bet ..

My spoon beam is now a sharpening station…I like it for know…


----------



## JayT

I didn't squash the bet, but it's sure starting to feel like stef is welshing on it.


----------



## widdle

If i upload pictures, it doesn't show them until i re start the computer, i don't get it.

they're jalapenoes amigo's









Quality lid and reveals on the stone holder…


----------



## TheFridge

The infamous widdle racker™...

What kinda chisel you got there widdle?


----------



## chrisstef

Nah i still owe on that one widds. Things are in the works on my end. Never welch.


----------



## widdle

They are marbles.I got at an old tool swap meet They're nice , good weight and steel…Bought 2 on ebay that looked similar , but were more of a chrome vanadium and light…Hard to tell..
Size reference…Stef on the left..


----------



## 489tad

Bike painting A+

Jhooligan.

12 hr days blow.


----------



## terryR

Nice bandsaw art.

Love the shop, Red.

LOL @ Stef on the left!

found some maple on the side of the road today,


----------



## AnthonyReed

Funny stuff Bill.

Damn Fridge hits hard! Funny effer.

You are so OG Wids, not surprised you had the back story on that place. You keep show more of your digs and everyone is going to know your ghetto claim is bullsh!t; love that fence.

Sorry about the long days Dan.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Todd - the internet cycling boyfriends recommended that I just Rustoleum it, so that's probably what I'll do. I figure that it only has to hold up halfway decent for two or three years before he outgrows it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Terry!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, and the sawhorse and 2×10s in the bike frame pic - yeah, that's the state of my bench.  Still need to dig up another half-dozen 10-footers. Might be able to do that and get started on the slabs this weekend, but the wife says she intends to put me to work in the yard a bit. Yay.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Well, I smashed open the piggy bank and purchased the mahogany. This is only part of the stack, the rest is in the trailer. There's a couple boards in the other stack that are wider than my planer, probably 16-18".










BTW, I found a 4" dead spider in the pile when I was loading the trailer. I hope there's no baby ones in this stuff.


----------



## duckmilk

> They are* marbles*.I got at an old tool swap meet They re nice , good weight and steel…..
> Size reference…Stef on the left..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - widdle


Didn't think Stef's marbles were that big


----------



## duckmilk

Nice haul CB. That size spider is probably a garden spider, unless it's a tarantula, which are pretty harmless.


----------



## ClammyBallz

I got wood…literally


----------



## widdle

Nice…Is that Phlipine or Honduran ?

Yeah tony that used to be my go to breakfast place..I think the bar next door was the mucky duck…can't remember…

Great score Terry..


----------



## Mosquito

Went with halfblind dovetails to hide the grooves on the inside. Would rather do that than fill the holes with various methods. But then they take quite a bit longer, so there's that trade off lol


----------



## DanKrager

Those are fine looking dovetails there Mos, and the pins aren't bad either. Presume that the work is all hand tooled, including the drawer groove? Do stopped dadoes hand cut represent more work than half blinds?

Question of the design students. Is there a tendency or preference for odd numbers in design elements like dovetail exposure? I don't remember seeing even numbers very often.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Ballz.

Always fine work Mos. Looks great.

I've read and been told that odd number groupings are touted as more aesthetically appealing.

Ripped off from the interwebs:
"One of the first things to decide in a composition is how many elements or items there will be in it and one of the simplest ways to make a composition more dynamic is to have an odd number of elements (one, three or five rather than two, four, or six) in the composition. The basic idea of the rule is that objects that are arranged or grouped in odd numbers are more appealing, memorable, and effective than even-numbered pairings. Having an odd number of things in a composition means your eye and brain can't pair them up or group them easily. There's some how always one thing left over, which keeps your eyes moving through the composition. Odd numbers create harmony and force movement and visual interest."


----------



## putty

Home decorators also group things in odd numbers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aye Putty, a fundamental design principal it is.


----------



## theoldfart

Groups of three work better astheticly in garden design as well.


----------



## JamieAB

My wife and I were at the local habitat for humanity resource store and they had these two cabinets for sale. She loved barn door look so I told her I would make a kitchen island out of it. It is all red oak construction and this was my first real woodworking project that got me interested in woodworking. It is very heavy and we don't even have to use the locking castors wheels to keep it in place. I did the lamination for the counter top myself and I used some simple L brackets to mount it so I could easily swap it out if I want to make a real wood counter top for it. I really am enjoying the hands on learning I get from woodworking and I look forward to watching you all grow. thanks!


----------



## woodcox

Super glue and wax this AM. It doesn't feel all that terrible.


----------



## Tugboater78

...

3458 posts behind, ao pushing tk end of the line

Been mia, too busy with fixing house and building out back to do much else. Not to mention riding on a towboat

Diesel missed me this trip..


----------



## Pezking7p

When I was cooking, I was taught to plate things in odd numbers. I guess it spans all areas of visual aesthetics.

Woke up to find this:


















But then I won a dewalt ROS, t shirt, and a hat from my lumber store. Random drawing for their 25th anniversary. So I guess balance has been restored to the force.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bummer, sorry dude. What happened there?


----------



## chrisstef

French cleat failure? Evaporust down. Medic!

No diaper day tally …. 2 accidents, 4 pee's in the toilets. Im really starting to become a big boy.

Time for a lil walk/hike.


----------



## AnthonyReed

'Atta boy Stef, control those bowels.

Have a good outing.

I still in this office till 1; 83° out today…


----------



## Tim457

That's a really solid haul Clammy. Do you have room to store it under cover?

Jamie, welcome to the fray, thats a solid effort. Nice results.

WC, that piece looks like red hot metal, it glows.

Tug, I was just wondering where you was. Or rather, Tug, I didn't know you was back in town.

Bummer, Pez. Did the cleat break?


----------



## terryR

That blows, Pez.

At work on Sat also blows.

Reclaimed cabinets look fine!


----------



## putty

Fresh Mojito from the herb garden…Saturdays are great!


----------



## chrisstef

No suck there OF.

Hope the sun warms your work angst away T.

70's here tomorrow. Bring dat ish.


----------



## duckmilk

Sux Pez, waiting to hear what happened.

You didn't bring me one Putty?

Good to hear from ya Tug.

Jamie, looks nice.

What are you doing with the super glue and wax wc?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, free at last from diaper servitude!

Jamie, nice dude. I like the towel holder a lot.

Got my cabinet all put back together and a bit of progress on the chicken coop today. The cabinet fell because apparently I forgot to screw in the Lower cleat (which doesn't have a mating cleat to rest on, it's just for a stand off from the wall). Somehow this cleat fell out and when the cabinet lurched it tore it's screws free. I repaired with 2 1/2" screws, glue, and made sure the lower cleat was attached.

SOTCC (state of the chicken coop):


----------



## putty

Some fresh eggs will go good with your sausage Pez!!!!


----------



## widdle

Gee pezy, Got a permit for that thing ? Reminds me of a Magic to cooper pass in the showtime days…


----------



## Pezking7p

Eggs incoming in about 4 months lol.

I have, errr, applied for all the requisite permits. My first attempt at a chicken coop did not properly respect the complexity that it really needs. I think in this case simpler = more 2×4's.


----------



## duckmilk

So…they're not "stinkin chickens" now? Lurching cabinets are a PITA.
Hope the coop isn't a lurching coop.


----------



## ToddJB

1953 Delta 8" Potbelly Jointer.


----------



## ToddJB

Also stopped off at an estate sale and picked up 3 more metal cabinets


----------



## duckmilk

Gorgeous Todd!!!


----------



## Pezking7p

The chickens will always smell a little, but I'm learning more and more that it's the ducks who smell. Why so many disparaging remarks about my coop?

Todd, as always an amazing refinish job. I love your shop. The Art Deco deltas are some of my favs.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa…Todd. That thing is legit. If it works half as good as it looks, you are in serious business.


----------



## chrisstef

Straight up gangster todd. Pinstripe it and name it vito. Vito the jointer.


----------



## CL810

That's some great work Todd. Love the before/after pics.


----------



## JamieAB

Dan, Your coop is going to be great man. I've asked the wife if we could ever have chickens and she is against it due to the "Smell". She is able to differentiate between the smells of Pig, Cow, and Chicken crap and she doesn't want it in the backyard. So I am stuck with a garden, blackberry, and raspberry bushes.


----------



## duckmilk

Not intended to be disparaging Pez, I was unsuccessfully (as usual) trying to be funny. It actually looks great, good job. Love my LJ boyfriends


----------



## widdle

Nice todd, Hows does she work…

I like the coop a loop Pez…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Tha's a sweet lookin' jointer.


----------



## TheFridge

New shower time material Todd


----------



## Tim457

Dang Todd, you're a seriously talented pork chop polisher.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, Dudes. I love it.

Wids, it does a tremendous job. There is the smallest bit of light that shows through on the out feed/fence that I was a little worried about, but with some test cuts I couldn't find a measurible issue.


----------



## ClammyBallz

That's one shiny pork chop Todd! Nice job on the Jetla!


----------



## woodcox

Purdy Todd. Great work.

Just playing with the cHeap super glue. Only two coats there on the coco, which looks good for rough turning. I applied with a paper towel and burnish till the tack lets up. Howard's feed n wax on top felt right.

In other mother trucking news, I and the minion head out this AM right after that last post to get to the router bit place. On route we are to bypass the cat food store, how i got out of the house in the first place, and also pass the storage facility where my camp trailer resides. For $53 a month I get a locked, coded access, and video surveillanced yard. It's about acre back and my spot can be seen from main road near by. Guess what I didn't see in it's spot this morning?! I have to wait for the owner to sleuth the surveillance video to give the causes something to go on. Insurance not doing much till Monday. My bad, no lock on the tongue coupler. I worried about it when I had it stored here at the house, not when it was under lock camera and key! Who has the stones to jack a camper out a storage lot? I last saw it passing by two to three weeks ago, and haven't been in it for over a month now. Surreal today. Effing people! 
Edit: my river gear and some choice flyrods stored in it are bothering me the most. Pretty important gear to me just gone. Countless miles and hours packing it about on some of my most treasured expeditions on the banks.


----------



## bandit571

Mailcarrier dropped off a LARGE box this morning…..inside was just one item









Millers Falls No.730 14IN brace, coco handles under the dirt. Got it cleaned up today…









Makes the other brace I picked last weekend look rather small..









A #3710 is all that is stamped on the "little" 10" sweep brace…


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn woody. That sucks bad. How could someone even get it out if the lot is coded? Someone else who has access to the lot? I hope they catch the bastards. Kinda hard to hide a camper.

On a side note, I'm going to make sure I lock my tongue coupler today, IF you know what I mean.


----------



## woodcox

Say no more, say no more .

When I pulled in there looking for my camp, they were auctioning storage units. Great looking bunch let me tell you…
Cop told me people will wait on the street waiting for someone with a code to go through the gate and piggy back them in before it closes. Wait and do the same to exit. No one notices.


----------



## Pezking7p

Your wife…is she into photography?

So the storage place just lets people in and out? Kind of crazy. Hopefully they have a camera placed so you can easily see make/model/license plate of the people who took it.


----------



## chrisstef

Man. Thats some horsesh!t woody. Sorry bro.

We had to resort to potty training boot camp this weekend. N wanted to part of wizzin anywhere but into a diaper but were makin good progress. He's 3 for 3 this mornin and i just took a full stream to the right knee. This is a lot harder than i anticipated. Stubborn kid be stubborn.

Almost done sanding cabinet parts. Hoping to finish up the carcass and start getting some dye on tonight.


----------



## terryR

Fine lookin jointer! If I were the dude in charge at Jet, I'd style them like that brand new!

Shop looks tits, Todd!

Coop looks grand. What are all those other buildings? grow houses?

Need cabinets in our home badly. Stef, you have time after all the potting training? I actually looked closely at a wall hung unit at the Borg last week. $100 for two door rig. Red Oak and ply and staples.


----------



## terryR

Man, that sux wc!
I've always hated people who can steal instead of working to get what they want.


----------



## Mosquito

> Those are fine looking dovetails there Mos, and the pins aren t bad either. Presume that the work is all hand tooled, including the drawer groove? Do stopped dadoes hand cut represent more work than half blinds?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Apologies on the slow response, been at the cabin for the first weekend of the seasons. Lots of prep work; moving furniture between the two (my parents bought my grandpa's last year, and so we swapped furniture around between that one and the other one they already owned [now the kids' so to speak]).

Anyway, I'm not sure on the answer, as I haven't really set out to find out. Everything is hand cut, except I used a drill press and forstner bit to clear out probably 2/3 of the waste for the pin board, then cleaned up with chisels etc. Groove was done with a #45, which in my opinion is a lot easier than doing it by hand, at least with what I've got in my arsinal. It would probably mean chisels and router plane, which would probably take a while longer than #45. Once set up I think it took me about a minute with #45. I have video so I could check lol I could have also just plugged the hole, or cut out the pin board around where the groove would have exited, which I've done before, but not much of a fan of that look personally.

As for the even vs odd thing, (and I'm not a designer, obviously lol) I just go for a size of dovetails when I'm laying out. I like wider dovetails over narrow personally, and don't worry much about even vs odd number, as long as I think it looks good. There's an odd number of Pins, and an even number of tails, so I guess it depends on what you look at. I don't mind the symmetry either way myself.


----------



## WillliamMSP

We had to resort to incentives/bribery, stef. Our boy was (and still is) in to Legos, so we had him pick out a small set and we slapped together a chart. Get it in the toilet, you get a sticker. Get X stickers, you get the Lego set.

Probably no bench/shop time today - need to get my ass out for a bike ride, then the kid has t-ball, then a family gathering. Tomorrow. Oh yes - tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea bill. Thatshow were rollin too. Stickers for tries, small toys for pee, a loader for a poop, a full day with bo accidents and he gets the giant mack truck from cars. Were 6 for 6 today so far. Pretty stoked.

We got 4 months to get him to no accidents or its no magnet school and another 10k for daycare. Motivated to say the least.


----------



## DanKrager

LAWLS, Bill. My youngest son was going through that potty training with his two boys, and ended up doing something like you're doing…a reward system. If they pooped on the potty for 30 days with no mishaps, they could go to the toy store. When he posted that I laughed out loud and replied…"I've pooped on the potty for 30 days…lots of times. When can I pick up my new tools?"

Sounded good to me.

DanK


----------



## WillliamMSP

Stef - we had the same motivation; no pre-school unless he was trained. I take it that your wi- uh, I mean, you two decided on the school across the way? Cool. We just found out that C got in to our first-choice elementary, so that's pretty cool.

Dan - I'd have a hell of a shop, too. I'm as regular as my morning cuppa.

So I rolled in from my ride and the wife says, "thank goodness! I was going to start getting really worried!"

"Why? I told you one-and-a-half to two hours."

"Yeah, but you usually finish faster than you think you're going to."

I didn't know how to take that.


----------



## Brit

Stef - If I was your son I wouldn't drink anything else today, then the giant mack truck would be mine! Oh yeah!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Woody, that really stinks about the camper, if your insurance pays up I'll be a pretty penny they'll go after the storage folks for letting the security they marketed to you for $53/mo. be over ridden by anyone (especially a cop). We're going through the same thing with potty training, many successes had in getting the job done, few where aiming was even a remote priority. I need to paint the bathroom they use most and at this rate I'm going to need new drywall in 6 months first. Bribing is tough, it works out much better when they just do what you tell them, if only it was that easy. I think we had up the ante to a new Ferrari at one point, I was only comfortable due to my exceedingly remote chances of paying up. Kinda like when a politician running for office makes a promise!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea. Wife decided, i mean we decided, its the best option for him after doing our homework on bus routes and such. We actually drove the route yesterday and its not awful. The school itself is kind of in the hood but the pros are outweighing the cons at this point.

Rhody and 3 boxwoods along with a bunch of new stone. Lawn mowed. Sun acquired. Aww yea.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Turned a little business trip into some good times for me and my daughter. She's up for anything….so we did all kinds of stuff. 








Paul's Hardwoods. 








Shootin' guns. 









Take for for a ride on your big green tractor. 








Husker Spring Game. 








That danged ol rodeo.

And that was just Saturday….


----------



## Mosquito

Always good to get back here the first time every season, even if it started with my dad and I moving 2 couches, a stereo stand (and stereo)


----------



## jmartel

Some photos from Portland this weekend.

Mt. Hood in the distance









St. Helens









And then we went to the Portland Timbers (MLS Soccer team) match. It was actually a lot more fun than when I went to a Seattle Sounders game 2 years ago. I could see going to games more often in Portland. All the seats are closer to the field, and the crowd really gets into it.

Horrible photo quality









Every time they score, a guy with a chainsaw slices off a round from the log and hoists it over his head. Then at the end of the games the players that scored get them. Can't make out much detail since my phone was zoomed all the way in.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn red, that's a serious Saturday.

Hope the little man hits the hole, Stef. Hate for the kid to grow up smelling like his old man.

Peaceful lookin, Mos. makes me miss Minnesota. Opening fishing in a few weeks, yah?

Worked all damn day on the chicken coop. Still needs a roof, a ramp, a door, and some hinges and latches installed. I'm fricken beat.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty cool little tour around the country there fellas. Red gettin all necked up. 
Pez bein a chickenhead. 
J-Olé, Olé, Olé at the futbol match.

Lil action ….


----------



## Pezking7p

Also, terry, the other buildings are just buildings. The one in the background is my shop/car port/weird small room that my compressor lives in. Adjacent to the coop is my lawn mower shed, other creepy shop, weird canned storage hallway, and two cubbies/sheds. Out of frame is my wood shed and no longer present is the pig house and outhouse (wife didn't think they were "wedding appropriate").


----------



## Pezking7p

Cabinet looks good brosef. You went with an ogee rail and stile set? What brand did you decide on? Are you pleased?


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. Ogee. Whiteside 6002 i think. So far so good but lots of variables need to be taken into account. Id spend more time on set up and stock prep. Gotta be dead nuts. No burning in the cherry all though. Overall, worth the cost so far. We'll see.


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah set up is key. I made my whole kitchen in one go and found out AFTER that my router slipped down about 20 thousandths.


----------



## TheFridge

That stings


----------



## widdle

springgame..nice, Hey red are the projections for chisels and plane irons the same as far as stop blocks on the lie nielsen honing guide ?

Those doors look nice…
and the coopaloop is really coming along…Looking forward to the ramp…


----------



## widdle

Do any of you guys know why the eclipse style jig the repeatable angles change depending on plane blade thickness ?can't figure it out …


----------



## 489tad

Two days of tree, bushes removal and trim.

You guys all had a great weekend. Woods that sucks about your camper.

Todd you crushed that jointer and the time machine cabinets.


----------



## terryR

wow, lots of good photos from yesterday! Looks like a good weekend.

Cabinet doors look awesome Stef! Need some education on that set up; don't grasp the procedure at all…but I don't have a router or $120 in whiteside bits. So, maybe I'm not ready for class. LOL. All I know is those are sharp looking cabinets!


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty cool that your wife let you borrow her chainsaw Dan.

Terry, its not too bad of a procedure. First you route the end grain of your rails with the rail bit. (All pieces go face down on the router table). Then you set up your stile bit based off of the rail bit. Basically run a bunch of sample pieces until they fit well. Then you run the long grain of the stiles and the rails with the stile bit. If all your pieces were dead flat and the exact same thickness there should be no issues and they fit together nice nice. I had about .03 difference in thickness in my rails and it shows. It took a little extra hand planning and sanding to flush them up. If I had to do it again I would do all my routing with pieces directly off the planer, not plane and wait a few days but immediately after. Don't let wood movement do ya in.


----------



## terryR

Dang, thanks!
Do you have a cross-sled of some sort for routing end grain? That sounds scary!


----------



## chrisstef

I just used my miter gauge with a backer board but a sled would have been better for sure. I thought it was going to be really hairy but it wasn't that bad. Don't get me wrong I safety-ied up with glasses and push pads but you can keep the full face shield and helmet by the lathe.

Eff Mondays.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd. Your work. It's good. So's your shop.

Love the coop shots Pez.

That is amazingly sh!tty Woodcox. Sorry man.

Sorry about your early finishes Bill.

Knee-shot is funny stuff Stef, some pay extra for that. Congrats on the good school. The homestead is looking good.

Fantastic day Red. Kudos on teaching her to shoot.

Congrats on getting back to your cabin Mos.

Thanks for the photos JHorizon.

Wife chainsaw bust is sublime… Agreed, Mondays are a dry hole.


----------



## ToddJB

WC, that really blows, yo. I'm sorry. Any update?

Stef, cabs are looking bomb.

Dan, don't let Stef bust your balls about the electric chainsaw. I used one awhile back and was impressed. Quiet and no maintenance. Perfect for a suburban shop. I've got my eye on the Makita.

It's been awhile since I've posted a pic of my parallel parking. Skill level - Jedi Master.










"Be the change you want to see in the world"


----------



## Brit

That's impressive Todd, especially since the truck in front has a tow bar which you couldn't see from the driver's seat. Your assumption that the drivers in front and behind you have the same skill level is admirable. )


----------



## Tugboater78

Todd, nice to meet another parallel parking Jedi! I still amaze myself sometimes, used to have to park a 20" box truck on a regular basis which upped my power level to 9000


----------



## Brit

Did you mean 20 inches Tug?


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I don't have any such faith, Andy. The truck is in the first spot and can pull straight ahead. The car behind me is the one that parked leaving this space and 3/4 of a space behind him. I would be annoyed at him except for the fact that he gave me the opportunity to show my sweet skillz.

Oh and that trucks hitch is the only way that I could get that close. If his bumper was where his hitch is I wouldn't have had enough room to been able to cut it close enough to make the spot.


----------



## chrisstef

Not shown: Puddle of antifreeze. ^^


----------



## Pezking7p

I didn't even use a sled for mine, just closed up the fence really tight and used an 8"x8" scrap of ply as a backer to keep it from rocking on the fence. These bits have bearings, which do a great job of preventing an explosion of wood/pain/terror when routing end grain.

Monday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do you touch bummers as you park that skillfully?


----------



## chrisstef

LOL … bummers … yup. Todd J Bummertoucher.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Did you mean 20 inches Tug?
> 
> - Brit


Ahh typo 20'


----------



## 7Footer

Pretty cool that your wife let you borrow her chainsaw Dan.

Agreed, Mondays are a dry hole.

^these two things right here just made me cough energy drink onto my desk. Solid job.
Dan's HOA prob doesn't allow gas powered motors!

The TV cabinet is pimp status Stef!

JPDX, Timbers game are wild, glad you got to experience one, were you sitting in the Timbers Army section? Timber Joey is a weird mofo, he fuggin loves ripping that chainsaw. That first pic, is that Crown Point?

The jointer, holy crap Todd. killed it.

1 or two creepy lookin sheds in there for sure Pez, the coop lightens things up a tad though. Coop is looking good. I had to open and close the coop for my neighbors 5 chickens this weekend. His setup is pretty clean, and it still smells like $hit. Don't think I could do it, but the chickens are pretty funny little $hits.

Hel yeah Red, looks like a fun little day!

That is major suxor about the camper WC, hope you get your other gear back too. Seriously, effin people are d!cks.

I hate politics, but yesterday watched some of the hearing for the impeachment of the Brazilian president, it was freaking crazy, very entertaining.

Fantastic weather this weekend, and today and tomorrow, wish I could take a couple days off!


----------



## ShaneA

Bummertoucher…lol

That is illegal in 37 states.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## ToddJB

I'm totally a bump toucher if the situation necessitates it. They call them BUMPERS. The 2 keys are you can touch, but don't swipe - that'll cause paint transfer, and if you have a hitch on the your vehicle that'll F' the world out of a licence plate/grill so ease in there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh… bumper.

Good to know, thank you. I used to have a beater that I'd touch a bumper with while parking and always wondered if I was cheating. My skill was never your caliber however.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice parking. If you're in to schadenfreude, just watch most of the parallel parking attempts in MN. It's just not a skill that's terribly necessary here, I guess - drivers often pass over spots that would require pp, opting to walk further, instead (parking/walking tangent: one of my pet peeves is when people will tie up a parking lot while waiting for a someone to exit a parking spot that'll get them 20 ft closer to the door - gah!).


----------



## Mosquito

heh, parallel parking on a 1-way on the LEFT is weird… Also, I'm not on that level of parallel parking as I don't do it often, but I have successfully parallel parked with a trailer before.

One problem in MN is that half the parallel parking spots disappear in the winter lol


----------



## jmartel

> JPDX, Timbers game are wild, glad you got to experience one, were you sitting in the Timbers Army section? Timber Joey is a weird mofo, he fuggin loves ripping that chainsaw. That first pic, is that Crown Point?
> 
> - 7Footer


Rocky Butte. Not quite down in the Timbers Army section. Up above them and to the side a bit. Our friends have season tickets back there, and one or two up in the army.

It was way better than going to the Sounders game. All the seats for the Sounders were too far away. I could see going to the Timbers more often since tickets are cheap and there's not really a bad seat in the house.

I liked the chick leading cheers with the Mohawk.

One thing that was nice about the Jeep was the spare tire on the back. Made a nice guide for parallel parking. No damage from tapping a bumper with it. Luckily the lesbaru has a backup camera now, so it's way easier.


----------



## 489tad

^these two things right here just made me cough energy drink onto my desk. Solid job.
Dan's HOA prob doesn't allow gas powered motors!

Thats my saw. :-( My wife would have a gas Husky. Her dad was a lumberjack in the forests of Canada and Maine. i think I lost points when I bought that at Harbor Freight. 
HOA can suck it!!!! No rules on saws yet. I just get the stink eye for having a fun filled garage.


----------



## Mosquito

> Luckily the lesbaru has a backup camera now, so it s way easier.
> - jmartel


I believe you were thinking of the french subaru, lesubaru lol


----------



## 7Footer

That is some next level parking Todd.

Yeah that is a great venue, not many bad seats in the house, I was worried when they renovated and expanded it, but it still kicks arse. Way back in the day I had vip passes for the beer garden that was down on the field for baseball games. It was awesome, they had $1.50 beers on tuesdays and thursdays, and I got the vip passes from the morning radio show two years in a row, they had like 6 reserved tables in the very front, and the line would be so long to get in sometimes you'd wait so long they'd stop serving, but the beer garden was such a great deal and view was so tits, people still waited, and I had 2 passes so I could bring a friend with me and go straight to the front of the line every time. Those were the days! lol.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Exciting times in the back yard for the boy - we put together a bird house last week, mounted it on Sunday and now it looks like we've got some black-capped chickadees interested in moving in. Still need to do the credit check and collect the security deposit, but I think they look like they'll be good tenants.


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone got any thoughts on why ive been seeing a red fox in my yard in the mornings? Looks a little scraggyly but doesn't look sick to me. Ive also been seeing a lot of chipmunks …. fox food?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I used to have a red fox parked in my garage but I cashed her out and set her free; she ate more than chipmunks though.


----------



## terryR

Impressive, Todd.

LOL @ lesbaru!

No friggin parallel parking in my life whatsoever. F-250 will go in the camper spots


----------



## chrisstef

Cheeks full huh T?


----------



## AnthonyReed

On occasion.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony is a stone cold player. Has a red fox, but only lets her in the garage. I still think I need to go to LA to study with the master.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm nowhere near a player.

When you are out here studying with Widdle let me know and we can meet for lunch or some such.


----------



## widdle

Kash, in an envelop, leave it on the dresser…


----------



## widdle

Put a micro bevel on my chip breaker last night…I think it's the second time i've done that…


----------



## theoldfart

^ must really help with gnarly stuff, eh Widdle?


----------



## widdle

Definitely had me confused for a minute or five..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> springgame..nice, Hey red are the projections for chisels and plane irons the same as far as stop blocks on the lie nielsen honing guide ?
> 
> Those doors look nice…
> and the coopaloop is really coming along…Looking forward to the ramp…
> 
> - widdle


Yup, the chisel projections are the same. And, tough to explain, but the thickness of of the blade doesn't make any difference on the honing angle of the eclipse style.

I barely drive my Tundra anymore, and I'm tired of the tiny single cab when I do. Priorities change when you're an old fart with a bad back. Nice thing is, dealer today offered me $1500 less than I paid for it 8 years ago. Gotta love Toyotas.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Anyone got any thoughts on why ive been seeing a red fox in my yard in the mornings? Looks a little scraggyly but doesn t look sick to me. Ive also been seeing a lot of chipmunks …. fox food?
> 
> - chrisstef


If it's zig zagging, shoot it.


----------



## putty

Day 1 vs 8 of Hydroponics…. I'm making a setup for my closet now…LOL


----------



## Hammerthumb

Growing medical tomatoes Putty?


----------



## chrisstef

Ill keep my eye on it ballz. Hes around an awful lot.

Dang putty thats quite the leap. When do you start cutting back the sun so they bud?


----------



## AnthonyReed

$187.50 per year to drive the truck is a damn good rate. That's cool Red.

Wow Putty!


----------



## Pezking7p

So why hydroponic? And how does it work?

Before woodworking, I got really into aquaponics (raising fish in a tank and using plants to hydroponically remove the nitrogen from the waste water) and almost made a setup when I moved into this house, but woodworking took the lead at the last minute. I spent most of my time researching the fish, though, and much less on the plants.

Good thing I went with woodworking instead of fish or else my garage would smell like Tony's on a Saturday morning.


----------



## duckmilk

The 3rd plant is doing much better Putty, looks like it has grown a couple of inches and spread out.


----------



## duckmilk

Don't let them tease you about the electric chainsaw Dan, I have 3 gas ones and none of those work, so I bought a craftsman 18". Cut up a 14" oak tree with it, no gas/oil mix or pull rope required. I fought forest fires for 2 years back in the 70's and ran lots of chainsaws, finally wised up. Put bar oil in and plug it in.


----------



## chrisstef

7?


> .... 7


? ..... NOAH!!!!










The other way bro.


----------



## Aidan1211

State of the shop huh…... Hmmmmm. Dusty ankle deep in shavings and stuff stacked on top of other stuff. Ask me in a week I'd probably have the same answer for ya! But it also means I'm busy and building so I'll take it!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Stef just became a big fan of the Bubes.


----------



## chrisstef

But it was you who knew exactly who that was …..


----------



## putty

Just an experiment Pez, I have a regular garden too. Works by pumping water from a reservoir (5 gallon bucket) for about 10 minutes about 5 times a day. Roots grow into a dirt free medium, Perlite in my case. They are supposed to get more oxygen to them. Supposed to grow real fast and produce bigger and better fruit.

I have a fertilizer solution that I mix up, 1oz to 5 gallons of water. Some people don't use fertilizer at all, they have a tank with a few Tilapia in it and the tilapia crap supplies the nutrients for the tomatoes. I guess that was what you were doing.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Well, yah. Even in street clothes, he looks just like he does in the poster above my headboard.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cool, putty. I never did anything, just a lot of reading. You should get an increase tote and some tilapia so I can live vicariously through you.

Om nom nom corn nom nom.


----------



## ToddJB

> Well, yah. Even in street clothes, he looks just like he does in the poster above my headboard.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


It wasn't the matching wrist tattoo you got a couple months back?


----------



## WillliamMSP

complementary != matching

Do you think me that uncouth?


----------



## jmartel

> You should get an increase tote and some* tilapia* so I can live vicariously through you.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Gross. I can't eat Tilapia. Or really any other farmed fish. Shiz is nasty, yo.


----------



## 7Footer

BAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! I go heavy teeth.

Hydroponics is a beautiful thing, my buddy has an entire basement full of hydro tomatoes..

we try to stay away from farmed fish too. I've got some excellent rockfish and lingcod in the freezer we caught on a bottom fishing trip, it's delish.

Last week I asked a couple of our pilots who are out on jobs to keep an eye out for some Madrone or Pacific Yew, and one of them just called me to tell me that the forester is on his way to pick it up some madrone burl for me, right now… I think I giggled like a teenage girl. Also pulled into work this morning and the other guy I asked found me some yew already. He said they pulled up to this heliport on Sunday and there were 5 ten foot long yew logs that were at close to 24" diameter laying on the landing but the forester didn't have his chainsaw with him and they were so huge they couldn't move them… Now all I need is wifey to send me a #tittytuesday pic and I'll be in heaven!


----------



## chrisstef

Score! ^ Whatcha got planned for those chunkers? Lathe work I'm guessing? You could turn your own corn cob so you don't have to go through the annoyance of eating all the kernels off before using it.

Hoping for a double score to round out your tueday bud. Forward as necessary.


----------



## terryR

Ooh, madrone burl and tit shots.
I'm subscribed!


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... forwarded as necessary. HA!


----------



## john2005

Getting real around here!


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl, def. gonna make some corn cobs, already have a template at home. Yeah will probably turn most of it. Idk, yew seemed like a pain in the a$$ to work with the first time, but turned nice, last weekend I had a little chunk of it I found in the kart and chucked it up.. You need some sharp tools for yew, it is tough and stringy $hit to work.

forward as necessary, lol


----------



## ToddJB

Nice 7!

John, contingent offer accepted then?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on John.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck John!


----------



## Pezking7p

Farmed fish are sustainable, do not deteriorate wild populations, and have much lower toxin levels (Mercury) than wild caught fish. Why the hate?


----------



## AnthonyReed

The flip side of your opinion: here


----------



## chrisstef

Fishies no taste good.


----------



## 7Footer

No hate from me, and I'm not against farmed fish, I just prefer the taste of wild caught fish.


----------



## jmartel

> Farmed fish are sustainable, do not deteriorate wild populations, and have much lower toxin levels (Mercury) than wild caught fish. Why the hate?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Depends on where they are from. Most farmed fish that isn't from the US or Canada basically just swim and eat in their own filth. Tilapia is probably the worst for this. Most of the farms are not sustainable and are horrible for the environment, actually. Additionally, Tilapia is often sold as other more expensive fish in the supermarkets. The majority of the time, they do a lot of treatment of the fish as well to give it a different color. Farmed salmon, for instance, isn't very pink at all. They add that color in later.

Plus, it just tastes muddy to me.

If you get good quality farm raised fish from the US or Canada, then you're fine. But it's not very common to find that sold in most supermarkets. The Chinese farms typically add a lot of banned substances that you wouldn't find in US/Can farms. Farmed salmon is usually from Chile. 95%+ of Tilapia is from overseas with about 80% of that from China. Shrimp are usually from Vietnam.

Mercury isn't really a problem unless you eat Tuna/Swordfish every single day for years.

I'd rather pay more and eat less frequently for wild Tuna/Salmon. Similarly, I do pay more for free range/pasture raised meat as well. Not as good as raising it yourself, but it's a good start.

Plus I'll admit some bias since most of my job involves dealing with the Alaskan fishing fleet. But I stopped eating farmed fish before I started working here.


----------



## Pezking7p

Well, Jesus. Death to farms. 
Edit: and tilapia too. The rotten, ******************** eating bastards.


----------



## widdle

Think about all the bait's lives being saved..Sign the petition….bait lives matter…


----------



## john2005

^Ha



> John, contingent offer accepted then?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yessir, but their counter was we have till the 5th to be under contract. I feel like thats not much time, but we took the offer and are moving forward. We'll see.


----------



## chrisstef

Better fast and furious than long and drawn out. Moving suck, selling houses sucks, buying houses sucks … get the pain over with and haul ass brother.

Lol widds.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## WillliamMSP

Guess I should have asked first, but uh, how loosey-goosey is the moderation in the open forums? Telling someone that they're acting like a bag of dicks isn't going to get me banhammered, is it?


----------



## ToddJB

It'll get a stern warning, likely


----------



## terryR

If ya'll don't prefer foods that live in their own poop their whole lives, you should banhammer Tyson and Perdue chickens. And don't even think about how pigs are raised today! disgusting! That's why I don't even look at the prices of food at the grocery, I look to see where it came from.

Keeps me eating Oreos all day long since I know it's crap and not disguised as food! LOL!


----------



## ToddJB

I prefer my food engulfed in its own ********************.


----------



## jmartel

Fun fact, Oreos are actually vegan. So you can still get fat as hell while technically being a vegan eating those.

Thoroughly enjoying the upper 70's and sun this week. But it looks like we're going back to 50's and rain this weekend unfortunately.


----------



## WillliamMSP

^^^ that's what happened to us - 75° - 80° for the last few days, but the clouds rolled in yesterday, dumped some rain and cooled things off. I just turned by heat back on, fer chrissake.


----------



## Pezking7p

My home grown, free range, organic chickens, raised with love and affection will sit on top of their feeder and ******************** right into it, then proceed to eat it. That's as good as it gets when it comes to chicken cleanliness and health.

I struggle with big farms vs other techniques. I think it's easy to get caught up in how animals live and whether they were mistreated or not, but it's also easy to get caught up in how cheaply something can be produced. The two ends of the spectrum are at extreme odds with one another, and the world we live in can not possibly exist without the "cheap" end of the spectrum in all aspects of farming. Most people find the production methods at chicken houses and hog confinements deplorable, but most people would feel the same about the inevitable slaughter process. So where is the line between our feelings and what actually matters to the food? Is large scale production of animals the end product of a slippery moral slope or is it the inevitable conclusion of stripping away everything that doesn't aid in the production of food and bolstering that which does (including food safety aspects, I do not believe that large scale food production is inherently unsafe. I think this can probably be backed by scientific evidence but I'm not sure of that)?


----------



## jmartel

I'd agree with that, Pez. This thread probably is not the best place for that sort of discussion though.

Tried my hand at french polishing last night. Didn't fill in all the pores completely, but so far it's turning out nice. Still got a ways to go yet


----------



## widdle

^ Is that leopard wood ?

In the box under the bench…Clutter…


----------



## widdle

Let me try this again…


----------



## CL810

Widdlescrap, where widdlesticks are made


----------



## jmartel

Lacewood. Curly maple top for the box.


----------



## widdle

Yeah, the widdlestick orders have been way down this year..Had to close production…

Gonna add a french cleat to the back of the bench…For more clutter…

I like lac wood, that's what i meant i think, although leopard wood is supposedly good too..


----------



## jmartel

Actually, now that I look at it more, it might be Leopardwood. Lacewood is much lighter. So, good catch on that one. I do have lacewood veneer, but that too is lighter than these.


----------



## duckmilk

Whatever it is, that polishing finish looks good to me.

Too bad on the widdlestick production, you had a good idea there.

Chickens are…well…chickens. They, and their eggs, are still tasty


----------



## bandit571

To be continued…









These take awhile with just hand tools….one corner test fitted, three more to do….


----------



## widdle

looks good bandit, mucho nachos…

Ok, im all set. All i need…


----------



## NinjaAssassin

> looks good bandit, mucho nachos…
> 
> Ok, im all set. All i need…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - widdle


Sweet!! Where can I buy one?

This made my night man


----------



## woodcox

Amazing Wids! Anarchy?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Friggin Wids.

Remember the friends I made the soccer goals for last month? They hit me up to buy my truck…. probably to haul the goals. lol.

There are a lot of days I wish I could send this stuff off to a finishing guy.


----------



## widdle

Looking good Red. How do you like your new octopus (festool vac ) ?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## john2005

> There are a lot of days I wish I could send this stuff off to a finishing guy.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I hear ya. Remember when I was asking about Waterlox? Of course you don't as it was over a month ago. Well I am still fighting it to get it flat. I've applied it every way possible and used almost every applicator they make. I think I only have a coat or two left to do, but I have been thinking like you. If only somebody else did this part…


----------



## ToddJB

> I ve applied it every way possible and used almost every applicator they make.
> 
> - john2005


Have you tried the pearl applicators?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

John, is it possible that your despair is due to your auto body finishing standards? lol Is in nibs in the finish, or is it rippled?

Wids- I dig all the festool stuff so far. The sander and vac make sanding halfway tolerable. I'm gonna batch out some night stands soon to give the domino a workout.

Who ya seeing T?


----------



## widdle

where is that Tony ?

I dont understand the Anarchy question woodcox ?

versatile..


----------



## widdle




----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Amazing Wids. The Shrine Expo Hall:









That is a great shot Red, the dining set looks so good. Japanese House & The 1975.


----------



## terryR

Red, please hurry that finish so you can start on our kitchen hutch. The photos of that white oak you have on hand look fabulous! My forged pulls are nearly finished…

Cool stuff, Tony.

Cleats look sharp! Love the lil chamfers on the eraser holder!


----------



## chrisstef

Youre a special human Widdle.


----------



## john2005

Pearl applicators? Guess that would be a no.

Yes, Red, I may be demanding too much out of it. I do have some nibs, but the big problem has been air bubbles. Thousands of mini bubbles. Makes the surface feel like 320. Then there was the lint problem. this stuff shows everything. Beautiful look and color. I have 1 of 2 dead flat and almost there with the second, but its been a journey.

I dig your style Wids.


----------



## john2005

I finally caved and googled "pearl applicators". I hope my ignorance stole your funny. :^)-


----------



## ToddJB

Haha. No it just means your wife doesn't ask you to make the same kind of grocery store stops that mine does.


----------



## 7Footer

The eraser platform dinner tray are the tits Widdle!

Last night I decided to start milling one of those yew logs to see how deep the cracks went, it was a too large for the bandsaw, and I didn't feel like firing up the chainsaw (if only I had an electric one! lol), I tried the sawzall, it worked so-so. Then I thought why not give the ole D8 Thumb-hizzle a run. I haven't really used the D8 since the Russian sharpened it back when I did the saw swap. The D8 looked at the yew and said "you can breathe, you can blink, you can cry - hell you're all gonna be doing that" and then cut the $h!t out of that log, right in front of all the other logs … It was brutal.

LAWL at pearl applicators.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAH1OIOI!!! @ log slap and tickle.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol wids. You're killing me.

Re:waterlox bubbles. I found I had to put it on very thick or very thin to eliminate bubbles. But that was a floor so ymmv.


----------



## john2005

^Good to know. I'm doing thin right now, but the buildup is taking awhile. Most painfully long finish process ever, but nicest color and depth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow! That is gorgeous John.


----------



## Pezking7p

I've heard of guys doing 8 coats of waterlox on furniture.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!


----------



## ToddJB

> I ve heard of guys doing 8 coats of waterlox on furniture.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Man, this seems like a super labor intensive and picky finish. Is the only reason you pick this over others is a better clarity?


----------



## widdle

Those joints look great John, The ninth coat should do it..

Wow. Stef bought the place next door to Duck…sweet


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's the ninth fairway. Stef is looking for his golf ball over in those trees.


----------



## john2005

> I ve heard of guys doing 8 coats of waterlox on furniture.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> Man, this seems like a super labor intensive and picky finish. Is the only reason you pick this over others is a better clarity?
> 
> - ToddJB


No, its supposed to be more durable than most other oil based varnishes. It does penetrate in and dry in the wood like BLO or danish oil that way, only it is a phenolic resin. That is what makes it waterproof, heat resistant, chemical resistant, alcohol resistant etc. Basically ideal for a countertop. Just a total PIA to work with. Their support was good though and gave me some good tips, although they couldn't tell me what I was doing wrong. They also sent a free quart as I had to sand off the first couple rounds. 
Now for that 9th coat..


----------



## duckmilk

Just learned a lot catching up this evening. Good info on the waterlox - I had to Google pearl applicators also, huge LAWL!!

That finish is really looking great nit-picker John.

I'm pretty sure Stef is looking for another ball. He would have told me if he was moving in next door, or so I think?


----------



## bandit571

He might be looking for a Pearl Neckless????

Fingerjoints are about done..









Ran the #78 around a bit, to mill a bottom for it..









And I got this beast set up for the next time I get into the shop…









Might be about ready to go..


----------



## terryR

Looks fabulous, John. Even with my glasses on! Note to self…stay away from waterlox…


----------



## johnstoneb

That 45 is looking good.


----------



## chrisstef

Did you batch two sides together to cut the fingers Bandit? I tried cutting finger joints once by hand and it turned out less than stellar. I kind of envision the two boards that will join together being batch cut by sliding one piece, one joint over, and cutting inside the marks.


----------



## bandit571

I batch the front and back together, then transfer the marks like cutting pins for dovetails….one corner at a time..I split the lines with a saw. Takes 4-6 whacks with a mallet and chisel, move to the next one. 









Like this. Chop out the waste. Then I mark which end goes where ( like #1 to #1) mark the top, lay the two ends together, and transfer the marks to the end piece. I try to just split the lines…









Each time, they seem to get a bit better…


----------



## jmartel

Can't see any fault in that finish from here, John.

Went to install the door converted to a dutch door at my friends place last night. Top half works perfectly. Bottom half needs some more work. Damn. I hate working on things that have to fit a certain way (doors, built ins, etc) away from where they are going. Kind of hard to fit the door when the shop is a half hour away.


----------



## DanKrager

Jstrugglefit, story sticks are my answer to that awkward fitting problem. You can measure till you're blue in the face, but story sticks accurately tell the whole story very succinctly. I've even been able to measure twist across a passage doorway using them, and as a result installing a set of three custom passage door replacements in an old house in St. Louis was a one day install, including getting the new hinges (which were mounted to the door in the shop) into their original jamb pockets with no adjustments required. The latches all fit the original strike plates. It HAD to work…the job was three hours away one way. The most time consuming part was trimming the length at the floor…they hadn't decided the new floor covering until the day of install.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Well this was just taking the existing door from their house, cutting it in half, filling in the hollow core section of it, and re-mounting with another hinge. The new hinge pocket wasn't routed quite right. Easy fix, just annoying. I traced the 4th hinge on the door and frame while it was mounted with a marking knife, but there's still a bit of a binding. I could close the door, but it would spring open from tension in the hinge.


----------



## DanKrager

I understand the annoying. No matter how much you do "right", there's almost always an adjustment. I wonder what % of woodworking tools are for "adjustments"?

DanK


----------



## WillliamMSP

Uh oh. Someone is dead at Paisley Park, and they're not saying who, just yet. Prince was just hospitalized last week, and this has already been a tough stretch on entertainers. Eesh.


----------



## 7Footer

TMZ is saying it's Prince… he lives(d) in MN?

When I first saw dans comment I thought it say JSnuggleFit….. lol


----------



## shampeon

So last weekend I got one of those bad calls. My dad died unexpectedly, probably last Friday while my mom and my sister's family was at Disneyland for my niece's birthday.










I was lucky in that he and my mom were just up 3 weeks ago to see us and the boys, and I was down in San Diego 2 weeks ago to help him clean up the garage and organize his tools.










He was born in a single-room cabin on a sheep ranch in eastern Wyoming, and was most at home in wide-open spaces. He found a perfect profession in geology, which he loved and was really, really good at.

Something I didn't know was that he used to write poetry, and most of it is exceptional. Here's one of my favorites.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Uggghhh. Yeah, Prince is a Minnesotan, through and through.


----------



## 7Footer

So sorry to hear Ian. Indeed, great poetry. Hang in there bud.


----------



## WillliamMSP

So sorry to hear about your loss, Ian.


----------



## ToddJB

Ian, sorry. Unexpected is really tough.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am very sorry Ian. R.I.P. Pops!


----------



## chrisstef

Very sorry to hear about you Dad Ian. I'm glad you were able to spend some time with him recently.

If there's anything I / we can do around here, just ask.


----------



## DanKrager

I am very sorry too, Ian. It's tough.
DanK


----------



## terryR

Hang in there, Ian.
Thanks for sharing those photos and prose.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^^^Yes.

Although I am sure you have a huge pool of support; I live close to and am in San Diego all the time and I'd be happy to help if you need.


----------



## duckmilk

My condolences Ian. Good you got some recent time with him. Great poem!


----------



## ShaneA

Condolences Ian, great photos and memories.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm wearing women's deodorant.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where is the news in that?


----------



## chrisstef

New flavor. Green tea. Shoulda been more specific.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Green tea? You're turning into a hippy like that fuggin' 7.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about your dad Ian.

You find your golf ball Stef?

Tony callin 7 a hippy? Ha!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Paul gets it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think Tony, OF, Duck, Bandit, and myself are the only ones who would qualify as hippies in this group.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry DanK. Just can't think of you as a hippy.


----------



## theoldfart

Better than being called a hipster in my book!

Are you guys as old as I am? I doubt it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

In light of your list I want to know your qualifiers for membership to the club.


----------



## JayT

Sorry to hear, Ian. Glad your family got to spend some time with him not that long ago. Sounds like a very interesting guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm 45 Kev.


----------



## duckmilk

I had a pair of bellbottoms back in the sixties.


----------



## chrisstef

> Green tea? You re turning into a hippy like that fuggin 7.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Nah. I only wore cuz his old lady left it at my house.


----------



## 7Footer

Duck in bell bottoms. LOL!

Fuggin hippies. My wife doesn't wear green tea deo, yo. Must be one of your other tricks!









Get a job Spicoli!


----------



## theoldfart

Tony that means your still wet behind the ears!

Duck, bell bottoms, wide belt, other paisley items, Nehru jacket, Pea coat and so on. First record was 16 tons by Perry Como, pre dates hippies by a decade!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I accept that Kevin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7 - It's "…tasty waves, cool *buds*, and I'm…" - damn interwebs.


----------



## ToddJB

Is being dry behind the ears a sign of maturity? Odd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Embryonic fluid Todd.


----------



## theoldfart

Think of it as cerebral leakage Todd, at some point the container is empty!


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I m 45 Kev.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Sorry Tony. You don't qualify by age, just attitude.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Better than being called a hipster in my book!
> 
> Are you guys as old as I am? I doubt it!
> 
> - theoldfart


58 here Kev.


----------



## chrisstef

Bell bottoms and a cowboy hat. Hell yea Duck.

Lol 7. Had to take the shot.

Embyonic fluid behind the ears huh ….. not where I'm looking to stick my head. Waaay north of the equator during that ordeal.

Kid straight up fire hosed me this morning. Morning wiz …. 90% right on dads leg. 10% in the can.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I thought it was philosophical grouping at first Paul then I read Bandit's name and figured the qualifier was age. Thanks for the clarity. My attitude is bad I've been told, I am working on it though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're going to need a shower at some point Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

> You re going to need a shower at some point Stef.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Nah, its PH neutral.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Embryonic fluid… was the origins of the saying. Damn it Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

At least wash the towel then.


----------



## john2005

Sorry to hear about your pops Ian. My condolences.


----------



## chrisstef

Of course .. Geez, whatta ya think I'm living the R Kelly lifestyle here?

Wet behind the ears. Got it. Need to pay more attention.

I keep losing demo work for this one particular GC to another demo guy (Lenny) I know pretty well. Ive got a good hunch that the project managers, who buy out all the work, for this GC, are farming out my number to him. He knocks off 5-10% and he gets the job. So before I stop sending them my number I just sent their estimator an email asking if he wanted my number or if I should just send my proposal right over to Lenny. I'm real sick of bidding 20-30 jobs and getting only 1 or 2 a year. Hopefully he delivers the message for me. I get that they all have their favorites because ive got GC's who do the same for me but ya gotta throw a bone out once in a while and not just the little baby jobs. This dog is hungry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Nice. Was there a response back from the email?

Sorry for the hunger Stef, I hope you get the boning you are hungry for.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - I had one GC that would do that to me with one of my competitors. The competitors bid always won with this particular GC, although with other GCs, we were pretty even.

Recently, we bid several sets of restrooms in a casino to the same GC, but bid it with 0% OHP. Bid the job for zero profit. The competitor still got the job. Hope he liked paying to do work.


----------



## jordanp

> I m wearing women s deodorant.
> 
> - chrisstef


Women's deodorant eh?
do you make that switch once a month for 4-7 days?


----------



## chrisstef

No return email but i know the guy well enough that hes pickin up what im layin down T.

Thats a tasty tale of vinidication paul lol. I love it.

Yes jordan. Pearl applicators.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to remember the 60s…somehow, I can't seem to…..Paisely shirts? Those little blue sunglasses? CKLW on an AM radio in the evenings…..King Bisquit Flour Hour?


----------



## duckmilk

> Bell bottoms and a cowboy hat. Hell yea Duck.
> 
> Kid straight up fire hosed me this morning. Morning wiz …. 90% right on dads leg. 10% in the can.
> 
> - chrisstef


I was in my teens, had to move to town cause our hick school only went thru 8th grade. I was trying to fit in with the city kids. Guess the cowboy hat was the reason for my failure.

Urine is also sterile, unless you have a kidney disease or bladder infection.



> I keep losing demo work for this one particular GC to another demo guy (Lenny) I know pretty well.
> - chrisstef


 Sorry for the loss of work stef. Does Lenny have a partner named Squiggy?

I'm 62 going on 63 Kev. I remember Perry Como having a tv show.


----------



## bandit571

This coming May…I'll be 63….

Been doing this stuff all afternoon…









I also had to used a shoulder plane…of sorts..









Duck remember when a Lid was something you smoked….


----------



## duckmilk

Do you mean Credence C R Bandit? Only by hearsay Bandit, lids were for jars.


----------



## widdle

Sorry to hear the passing of your pops Ian. Sounds like like a cool cat..

Stef..Sometimes you just gotta create a impromptu meeting…do you guys really think e mails are effective…I really miss the days when people answered their phones and situations got handled…The new texting and E mail stuff has taken communication a couple steps back i think…


----------



## 7Footer

Jesus, hahaha. I didn't even read the caption, just looked for the one with good quality and subtitle… You guys should know by now that if it's a pot reference I probably jag. Gonna have to start proof-reading these memes I guess. lol.

God damn Lenny and his bull********************. I hope the guy addresses it Stef! Reminds me of a former competitor of ours. That's so frustrating, gets to a point where you have to say something, good for you. We had this competitor that would lowball bids, and did the same thing to us, he was taking the high-up people in a few of these companies putting out bid work on big hunting and fishing trips, then he'd give them a better per acre rate than us. But then those customers would come to us and try to get us to do the really ********************ty portion of their work that this other joker didn't want to do, so we finally had to say F off… it was good in the longrun though because we don't want to work for companies that operate that way… But I understand your frustration. This tool was doing the same thing paul mentioned, he was bidding so low on stuff that it wasn't possible to make money on it. He isn't in the aerial forestry application business anymore. 
(quick backstory this douce canoe - he got rich selling steel to china and bought this helicopter company that went bankrupt but was still fully operational, with no aviation experience at all, came in and acted like a total prick, lowballing bids and ended up getting the business we used to have from 2 fairly large customers by taking some big-wigs to one of his ranches in eastern oregon on hunting and fishing trips, he'd put a few guys up in his place several times per year and just expense it out, complete BS and probably illegal)

Now we only bid on State jobs because they are almost all good money, and they don't just go by low bid, they actually have a big process for awarding the bid, and we never turn in a bid until the day it's due, a lot of the time my pops will hand deliver it to the procurement office like 30 minutes before the deadline. lol.

Seriously, Tony, why dont chu straighten that attitude up!


----------



## ToddJB

> The new texting and E mail stuff has taken communication a couple steps back i think…
> 
> - widdle


Preach it. I am not a fan of text base communication.

My statement 2 lines up is totally true for me, but feels hypocritical as I type this out on a forum.


----------



## theoldfart

I'll be 65 next January and Bandit, King Biscuit, I havn't heard that in over 40 years!


----------



## putty

CKLW Bandit? I thought you were an Ohio boy…CKLW is from Detroit

or did the signal travel that far?


----------



## ToddJB

If you need small pieces of Baltic Birch Woodcraft is having a sale: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/131142/baltic-birch-plywood-18-mm34-x-12-x-12.aspx


----------



## bandit571

50K watt clear signal reached almost to Cincy….Evenings were the best times. I think even the Wolfman was on there for a while..

CKLW 800 AM…....cranked up the am radio in my 64 Ford Futura Falcon….of course, we had to wait for the radio to "warm up"....


----------



## duckmilk

Gotcha, that station didn't make it down to NM.

If I'm not wrong, I think Wolfman eventually started broadcasting from Mexico, that would reach NM


----------



## chrisstef

I feel ya widds and compmetely agree. I get carpet bombed with invitations to bid and until ya call me or meet me im not bidding. I just happened to be emailing about a project with their estimator and tossed it in there "casually" knowing he's got nothing to do with buy outs. Ive know him for about 10 years so i can toss out little jabs to let him know were going south if things dont change. Ill certainly be having a convo with the pm's i know over there. I like that kinda stuff face to face. I aint mad i just want a fair shake. Ya wanna consistently hire guys working out of a datsun hatchback go for it but ill stop wasting my time chasing your work.


----------



## theoldfart

' 63 Pontiac Tempest LeMans, 326 and an independent transaxle in the rear end. Ran it until it disintegrated.


----------



## widdle

Stef. Yeah. Was sorta referring to communication in general… even old friends ,subs that i call and get a text back as it's ringing…Bizare..


----------



## summerfi

'63 Mercury Comet with 2 speed auto tranny. Not much of a car, but it got me from Virginia to Montana and back, barely.

WCKY Cincinnati 1 Ohio. 50K watts of old time country. Clear as a crystal in Virginia where I grew up.


----------



## shampeon

Thanks for the support, guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

WLS Chicago on Am radio, You could only get it at night and it faded in and out. First car was a 61 Volks and it didnt make it to the next town before it blew. Second car was a 66 Impala Supersport, first 8 track was Stepenwolf that I found in the front yard while mowing the front yard with hand shears.


----------



## woodcox

That's tough Ian. Sorry for you and your family.

69' Plymouth Valiant. Green. Lowrider. Slant six. rip


----------



## 489tad

Ian, my condolences.


----------



## Hammerthumb

66 Ford Galay 500. Radio didn't have to warm up, but I am a little younger than Bandit, OF, and Duck. KFI and KHJ. Haven't heard anyone speak of Wolfman Jack in years. We had another west coast DJ named Machine Gun Kelly. Don't know if that would be politely correct today.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Damn autocorrect! Should say "politically correct"


----------



## widdle

I remember khj radio and machine gun kelly…I don't know if it was national, but kmet was cool. they had the local surf shops would call in around 10:00 am with the surf report from up and down the coast..whoooyaaa..


----------



## Hammerthumb

KMET was the rock station for me for many years. The Mighty MET!


----------



## CL810

Shamp, your Dad sounds like a great guy. Nice poem, a treasure for sure.

First car? '60 Corvair purchased for $15 from junkyard: no windshield, horn or brakes. Learned a lot making that car road worthy. Died winter of '70/'71 in an ice covered cornfield while spinning doughnuts with 4 buds in the car.


----------



## duckmilk

Funny story, my mother was looking to buy a new car, my brother went to town with her to help her pick one out. She came back to the ranch with a '71 GTO. My dad wasn't happy and said (on gravel roads) it rode like a lumber wagon. My brother, in the meantime, bought a very nice used big Buick family style car (can't remember which model). He eventually traded his Buick to her for the GTO. And that was the first time I realized my brother had any brains at all.


----------



## bandit571

The only bad part about CKLW….all them "Fire Brewed" commercials….( name THAT beer)

Saturday nights, a local TV station had an all night movie show. The MC was supposed to be a bartender…..he was trying to sell Little Kings Cream Ale. Every commercial break, he'd be pour a new glass of the stuff, and they had a lot of breaks…...some nights, he was clearly stoned/drunk/messed up/five sheets to the wind….

Next weekend, he would be back at it again….movies were bad, watching him get soused was good. Beer was lousy, though. Only came in 7oz green bottles, or quarts.

1971, had a "job" during school….afternoon DJ at WDEQ-FM. I did the sign-off as well. Came May of 71, Uncle Sam had a job for me…..


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, draft lottery number = 347. lost some friends over there.


----------



## bandit571

Enlisted. 0-1 ( OCS ) They almost got me a few times. ACAV was shot out from under my butt. RMN save my rearend…when he pull all combat troopies out, some West Point ring-banger wanted my job…..."OK, see ya!" hopped on that silver bird, and "Dee-deed the flock out of there." Had way too many extra holes in my hide…


----------



## duckmilk

Bandit, Kev, mine was # 96, fortunately, that year they called the draft off. But, I had gone to a military school for 3 years, so, I figured if I got drafted, I could get into OCS.


----------



## Mosquito

MN Woodworkers Guild exhibition


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, glad you got home standing up.

Duck, I had a son and a daughter on the way. Didn't want to leave my family, I got lucky. Pretty sh1ty time then.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, the best part was, the day the draft was called off (in college) the whole university student body got drunk and it was probably a bigger party than anyone could have ever put together with a pre-formed plan. I don't remember most of that night. I do remember that the cops just kept their distance and watched to make sure nothing really bad happened.

I also remember local campus riots happening after Kent State. Weird times.

Back to wood guys


----------



## AnthonyReed

Round two.


----------



## ToddJB

75' Cadillac Eldorado convertible. Black. Red interior. Thin red pinstripe. 500 cubic inch V8. Could fit 11 people in that car.

Also made a forge tonight.










YouTube showed guys having issues removing their inner cylinder.










F that nonsense, I just burned my out.










I knew those whiskey tubes I couldn't bring myself to those away would be beneficial some day.


----------



## jmartel

Looks good, Todd. I want to make a forge. Maybe after we move and I have more space. I don't want hot metal things in a cramped garage full of sawdust. Seems like a recipe for disaster. Same reason I haven't bought a welder yet.


----------



## chrisstef

'75 Eldo …. straight gangster ride. Love the CC forge but gotta ask, you sip on chock full o nuts or was that a recycling night find from your elderly neighbors? Bankers don't sip weak joe.

Looks fancy Mos.

I feel like I missed out on the years that were less crazy. In this modern day, immediate gratification, society we live in I feel like we move too fast. Maybe I just need to slow it down. No time for introspection, gotta work.


----------



## terryR

Nice, Todd. I used a round of wood to make mine hollow. Got plaster all over my hands, so walked across the road to wash my hands in the house. When I got back to the shop, the wood was permanently secured in the middle! Thought about burning, but bored and chiseled it out.

First car was a truck, '70 chevy beat up from construction work. After 8 months, I flipped it driving stupidly on a curve.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Todd. Coffee question seconded.

Thanks Mos.


----------



## terryR

Todd, ya shoulda splurged on a can of black spray paint.
And, better coffee, dude.


----------



## ToddJB

Twas a can that was just kicking around the shop. Likely originally came from a garage sale with items of my liking in it. Not for drinking.

I kinda like the look of it, Terry. At the homemade forge convention I won't get mine mixed up with anybody else's.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll see if I can get some more pictures, maybe some video clips of the exhibit tomorrow. I'll be there to help staff the guild table from 6-9 so should have some time lol

Some really interesting and nice pieces on display


----------



## Mosquito

I like the look of that forge too Todd. The coffee can has an older aesthetic to it, and I like the utilitarian "make it work" character of it


----------



## chrisstef

You've spent too much time at the gallery ^


----------



## Brit

Lot's reminiscing going on here lately. I remember the good old days this side of the pond. We used to get up half an hour before we'd gone to bed and lick the road clean with our tongues. Times were hard. LOL. First car was an Austin Maxi. Not much of a looker, but all the seats folded completely flat to make a double bed. Bumper sticker said "If you see me rockin', don't come knockin'.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Andy had a stabin' wagon, somehow I am not surprised.


----------



## 7Footer

That coffee can is dope, does it say "Chock full of Nuts" on it??? I like the burn it off idea for the cylinder… Watching Forged in Fire a lot lately gotz me itchin' to try it out. Some of those people on that show look like they haven't been out in public in years.

75 Caddy is pimpin Todd. Love those old boats. The Galaxie of Paul's, hellz yeah. The stabin' wagon, haha!

I rolled a 74 Mercedes 240D for a while after I broke my first truck. The AC blew flakes of frost it was so cold, it was the most gutless under-powered car I ever drove, but it was pimp. I would sit there in the high school parking lot moving the shifter back and forth from reverse to drive, and it kinda looked like I had a set of poor mans hydros, it would bounce just a little bit, lol. I'm sure it was really good for the transmission too.

Widdle, you like MGK? Are you a rap guy??

Well I have some Madrone burl, not sure how deep those cracks go, or how I'm gonna cut it, pretty sure I ruined my chain by overheating it last night trying to wrastle this meteor thing around.


----------



## chrisstef

Rocking the JL's …. 7 got some thump in tha trunk! That's gnarly lookin lumber there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice 7! Congrats man. Keep us posted about what they become please.


----------



## 7Footer

Hellz yeah man. If ya hear me before ya see me, I got king kong in da trunk.

Gnarles barkley, gnar gnar binx. I have no effin clue how I'm gonna cut it, the thumbhole won't even make eye contact with em, I've got 3 pieces of it. I needed a new chain for my chainsaw anyway I guess, but I'm afraid I might ruin another chain messin with it. My saw doesn't have much power though, maybe my neighbor has an electric chainsaw I can borrow, he's a stay at home Dad.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. It's this old school labeling










I hope that burl is a thing of beauty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!!


----------



## jmartel

Madrone burl? Nice. I think I have a few pieces of madrone veneer. Not quite sure.

Wife has indicated that her timeline to sell the house is in June. Apparently I gotta get off my ass and finish up projects and get rid of unnecessary stuff before then. I'll have to make a pile of wood to get rid of and wood to keep. The bike is probably just gonna be hosed down and a new battery put on so I can at least get it rideable. Will look like hell with broken plastics, but I ain't got time to do the proper teardown I wanted to do for a bit I think.


----------



## 7Footer

I knew that one piece of burl reminded me to something, been racking my brain since yesterday….


----------



## terryR

Love the burl.
LOL @ the electric chainsaws lately. Yeah, I got one…battery powered actually. piece of crap, but cuts some stuff before the expensive bandsaw blades get used.

No worries over the cracks, fill 'em with purple, and sell 'em for $$,


----------



## 7Footer

haha, I just like bustin balls over electric saws, I'm sure it's nice to not have to keep up a gas engine, this little poulan chainsaw i have takes fuggin 16:1 mix, some rich stuff!

Hold crap terry that is beautimus maximus, thanks for the idea! What is the purple filler? Like the epoxy resin stuff you can just buy with color? How would you cut that big blob up? Saw off all 4 or 6 surfaces first, then take in into the shop and start piecing it up?
#WWTD


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ wwtd. First, he'd sit down and reflect with ziggy. Then he'd have a long talk with Mr. Burl to see what Mr. Burl wanted him to do.

16:1 …. whoa. That's burnin straight oil.

I need a machete. Its almost time for my yearly battle with the knotweed and I wanna slash down all the old stalks, fuggers are brittle but wont pull. Gonna find out if that 7 sauce was legit or not.


----------



## 7Footer

HA! Dood speaking of - Ziggy is playing an outdoor concert here this summer at the Portland Zoo.. Ziggy Marley and Steel Pulse outside in August.. Best believe I'm all over that! Asked my wife if she's down for a reggae concert cuz a few of our other friends are going, tried to tell her that Ziggy is Bob's son, she didn't believe me!

Right, it's kinda old but not that old, couldn't believe it when I read the destructions… That mix is rich AF!

edit:
Stef - check this. This price on this guy dropped a bunch in the last couple months, and this is full on hand forged in Nepal by Gurka military people, legit. I'm gonna buy one of these soon, but may go with the 8" or 10" blade, the steel is almost 3/8" at the thickest part. Kukri's are sick, you might get tired swingin' it around after a while, but it'll do all that and more than a machete.


----------



## ToddJB

That price seems too low for that size of blade.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah no chit. It was $103 when I put it on my wish list several months ago…. My uncle ordered the 8" blade and got it for $40 two weeks ago, it's back up to $58 now… He sent me a couple pics of it. 









I like the little notch in the blade on the 8 and 10", Unc's stupid thumb is covering it up in this pic.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KBRVN30/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=8MPGXT3KU6IO&coliid=I2GDXCWVMC20T


----------



## terryR

[email protected] ziggy.

I'd probably cut a chunk that size into multiple sizes. Hoping to get some 5/4 to 8/4 stable wood. But all that cracked stuff with live edges would get stabilized with resin. Add colors or not, sold separately.  I have epoxy resin, but requires a pressure pot for curing. Just mail me the waste!

wwid? looks sweet for a bumper sticker!

edit, yeah, I'd chainsaw off an inch or so all the way around to see what was what, then get serious with a magic marker and square.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Only on a wood forum does "Let me know if you want to swap some wood" not come off as a gay pickup line.


----------



## shampeon

I used to a 1973 Mercedes 280SE 4.5 in sky blue. My friends called it the East German Diplomat car. I called it Lola, like Run, Lola, Run. Unfortunately, she caught fire while I was warming her up, and that was that.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice Shamp! Mine was sky blue too. Pearl leather interior with black dash, matching blue hubcaps, it was rad, body was totally straight. My Dad had bought it from a guy who thought the engine was blown, but it was in perfect shape and after pops put a new fuel injection pump in it, it ran like new.. I'd love that power you had with the 4.5, I bet Lola got on it. Mine seriously took like 12 seconds to get to 60.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, caught fire when she was warming up reminded me of this:

"My brother's in a wheel chair because of a freak accident as a kid. One day we were playing touch football and he fell off the roof."


----------



## bandit571

I think I am getting close to the finish line..









Original on top









Even got the cutter stowage to match…









Trying to get all the parts packed into the new box…









Now, about a finish…...hmmm.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Aaaaaahh… Vacation!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Bell bottoms and a cowboy hat. Hell yea Duck.
> 
> Lol 7. Had to take the shot.
> 
> Embyonic fluid behind the ears huh ….. not where I m looking to stick my head. Waaay north of the equator during that ordeal.
> 
> Kid straight up fire hosed me this morning. Morning wiz …. 90% right on dads leg. 10% in the can.
> 
> - chrisstef


Plz send me your address So I can send N a toy for this. I've got my own board going, if he fills up your shoes he gets a remote controlled Tonka front end loader.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sorry to hear about your dad, shamp. He sounds like a great dude.

My first was a '87 Nissan pickup. My friend tried to back it out of the garage when we were 15. He caught the front bumper on the divider between doors, pulled the bottom of the divider out about a foot and tore the front headlight out. I used the truck to push the upright back in place, snuggled the headlight back in the socket and called it a day. Parents never said a word, even though the quarter panel was crushed and the headlight fell right out of the socket. I asked them later in life and they said they never thought about it…wtf parents?


----------



## Steveayerse

> I think I am getting close to the finish line..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got the cutter stowage to match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get all the parts packed into the new box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, about a finish…...hmmm.
> 
> - bandit571


Nice one, are you going to sell this or keep for yourself?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol pez. Fugger.

Trump and the spectacle just rolled into town for a rally. Havent heard any sirens yet. Ive got to be within earshot.

Coat of brown dye sanded back but it cost me the pad on my ros. Dunno what happened but its throwin paper. Coat of red dye will go on after a bday party.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! @ Roof-sportsball.

Congrats on the vacation Paul.


----------



## Pezking7p

Trump and the Spectacle would be a fantastic band name.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I could provide the Spectacle.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Espresso is a fine, fine thing. As is sunrise in San Diego.


----------



## chrisstef

Spectacle, not testicle T. Chill spot for some morning caffination bud.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can provide those as well. Clean up in Ocean Beach today.

You?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ShaneA

My auction addiction has struck again. Allegedly 280bf of 15/16"x3.25"x48" clear, surfaced Cherry. All in, should run about $1.90 a bf. Once again, not a steal…but if all goes well a pretty good price. This time the material is in GA, so I don't have the ability to tell the rigging crew to eff off. However, it appears to be palletized already. Hopefully, I can just dispatch LTL service smoothly. We will see. That should bring the old cherry stockpile up to about 700ft.

My gut tells me there will be bumps in the road though.


----------



## putty

That sure looks like a lot more than 280bf Shane!


----------



## chrisstef

Off to a 4 year olds bday party. Enjoy the sand and cleaning action T. Get your earth day on.

Dang shane. I like it. I like it a lot. Did you ever get delivery of the other stack? Clear and pre-surfaced is nice!

Might take the festool sander and midi vac plunge if this job hits. Caught a 5:30 call last night on a good job. Biggest squirel cage blower i ever seen. Could easily serve as a hamster wheel for a midget. 2 walls of copper coils. Walls. 12'x16'. 18' wide main trunk of ductwork. Lil shady so i gotta get paperwork Monday. Hopefully it all pans out and i turn the tide.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, picked up the last batch myself cause the rigging crew was trying to extort me. 6 hr roundtrip on that one. Thinking that since this one is palletized already…the extortion factor may be lower.

Putty, my math says it is prolly about 273ft. They are only 4'. We will see, if/when I get it here.

Festool plunge…sounds expensive. Don't hear too many people regretting it though. My gear is still in the box. Lol


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, picked up the last batch myself cause the rigging crew was trying to extort me. 6 hr roundtrip on that one. Thinking that since this one is palletized already…the extortion factor may be lower.

Putty, my math says it is prolly about 273ft. They are only 4'. We will see, if/when I get it here.

Festool plunge…sounds expensive. Don't hear too many people regretting it though. My gear is still in the box. Lol


----------



## terryR

Fessy still in the box, damn, Shane. Damn shame. Send it to me whatever it was so I can scratch it for ya.

Bummed. Just got me first piece of spam in the mailbox from AARP.


----------



## bandit571

> I think I am getting close to the finish line..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got the cutter stowage to match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get all the parts packed into the new box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, about a finish…...hmmm.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Nice one, are you going to sell this or keep for yourself?
> 
> - Steveayerse


Box is to replace the broken-up original. Old one will be a display on the shelf. New one gets to hold all the parts for that FREE Stanley No. 45 T-20 SW from Roxton Pond, Que, Canada. need to fill, sand, and add a finish to the new one…...


----------



## woodcox

Get dat loot stef.

That looks like a familiar spot from you Tony. That view down to the water in the last one. Cool place.

That is a chunk of cherry Shane. 700bf on hand. Well done sir.

Here is part of 9bf of quartered sapele 8/4, I paid almost $8bf. Impulse. It smelled good. I will resaw most of it for 1/2" stock.










Do you think sapele could be used for a small hammer handle? Only around a 4oz head and probably more ornate than a beater. I used a little mahogany for a box but that's as close as I think I've come to this.


----------



## Mosquito

Sometimes sacrifices must be made when the weather is nice…


----------



## woodcox

I can see in your box.

This would be fun by hand. They slide atop one another really good. When set up is dialed this should be something I could batch out pretty fast.










My test piece was on a some figured cherry and the curves really make them pop. I need more pretty wood.


----------



## 7Footer

Strong work fellas. Was a slow day in the SOTS yesterday, no so much today…

Stef is making America great again!

Thumbhole got wind that Burl was talking $hit, Thumbhole said, "hey burl, wtf? I'm gonna teach you to respect your elders… You don't start nuthin' there wont be nuthin'!" .... Gotta say I'm effin amazed at how well this D8 cuts, I've never experienced anything like this with a handsaw, it owned the burl.

















Looking like some fap material inside. You guys like my croc slippers? They are reserved for shop/yard work.









#WWTD from here? I have a squarish rectangle now. What is the best way to get the most material out of this? And what about grain direction, does it matter with burl?


----------



## ShaneA

Sapele as hammer handle…no doubt it will work.

Burl experience…none here. Hopefully you find a milling method that nets it out well cause it looks great. Turning it would be cool. Bandsaw some veneers? Is that possible?


----------



## chrisstef

I got a burlner. Thats killer 7. If those are rubber im e-punching you in the dong.

Nice chunker there too woody.

My cousins fresh off the boat from italy mother in law to Nathan: (grabs him by his cheeks) "And a who is dissaboy? Look at de cheeks and …. dat face!!! I love him!" (Big smooch). Cracked me up.


----------



## widdle

Terry, what was that material back a few posts, and how did you create all that color..awesome.

Great stuff there 7.


----------



## jmartel

WC, Sapele should be just fine as a hammer handle. It's fairly dense. And if yours is QS, I'd expect some decent ribbon stripe figure in it.

I picked up a small chunk of 6/4 Khaya with some nice ribbon striping yesterday. Not sure if I'll use it for the screwdriver swap or for my second set.

7'er, I'm calling in a favor since i gave you a bunch of veneer. Imma need that burl. I'll pick it up Friday when I go through pdx on the way to bend, thanks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wuddup knuckleheads. My first car was an '89 Dodge Shadow. I tore that mutha up. Wrecked it…then snuck in the junkyard to get my sound system. I was a bad boy.

I'm tired of shopping for trucks. So, almost half the used f150s in my price range have a rust issue in the corner of the cab. Known issue, mositure doesn't drain well…..and people complain about it on f150 forums.

I know the road salt in the midwest doesn't help. But, maybe I should start thinking about other makes. I can't see buying a truck with this:









Wuddya guys think?


----------



## ShaneA

Going from a Tundra to a F150 sounds painful.

I went the opposite way. No comparison.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a whopping $2 at a yard sale today…









The clamp is a 2' er, the cases are almost full of..









Not sure where he had these at, but it does qualify as a Rust Hunt..









The rest of what he had was BIG nail guns…..don't need them.

On a clear night, you can hear the Fords rust…


----------



## WillliamMSP

First slab is finally in the clamps. Actually ran out of glue halfway through so I had to run out for to pick up a gallon and the wife pulled the ol' "since you going, can we come with? I've got to pick up a couple things, too."










"A couple things" expanded and ended up being stops at Menards, Home Depot, and a local nursery to pick up a birch (which I had to plant, natch). At least my guy is an eager helper that doesn't get in the way too much. Dig that rainbow frog shovel.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry to hear about that Red. I have had a few F-150s but never heard of that problem. Of course, they don't salt the roads in LasVegas.


----------



## Tim457

> I rolled a 74 Mercedes 240D for a while after I broke my first truck.
> - 7Footer


Hah, a 1983 240D was my 2nd car too. Bought it in California so it had no rust. Had 400k miles on it when I got it and I put another 100k on it. Thing had heated seats, car phone, moon roof. And I think the 12 seconds 0-60 was the actual rated acceleration from the factory, no joke it was underpowered, but so much torque from the diesel. I used to drive it cross country and the truckers would give me a funny look when I pulled up to the diesel pumps when the car side didn't have diesel.

7 that's some ridiculous burl. No experience, I just read about people making a real nice resaw sled for the bandsaw.

Ian, sorry to hear about your dad. Sounds like a cool cat.


----------



## Tim457

Red, I wouldn't be happy paying good money for that. Maybe try buying from farther south/west?

Tony are those two pictures of the same cafe? Second pic doesn't look like the finish is shiny enough to make the reflection in the first one.


----------



## jmartel

Just to push stef's buttons, I busted out the crocs. Full on rubber ones, too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Kinda what I was thinkin too Tim.

Shane, I hear ya. I'm a big toyota fan, but I've yet to sit in a tundra that was comfortable for my size. Maybe the top of the line….but outta my price range. The ford lariats feel great to me, but the rust/quality concerns me.

That 06 tundra I have has never seen a garage, and doesn't have a spot of rust. But the seat feels like a school bus.

Mo money, mo problems.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry, no experience with sapele or burl, but that burl looks beautiful Terry and 7.

Chevy guy here, never any rust issues, but never had to drive on salted roads. To me, the seat comfort in Chevys is better than Ford. My wife has a 2012 ford one ton, very nice, but a rougher ride than my one ton Chevy.

Thanks for the pics Tony.

Bill, same here, my wife just said "If you're going to town tomorrow, could you pick up some (dang, I already forgot what she wanted now)?"


----------



## summerfi

Red, my son was a mechanic before he went to work for Boeing. Ford would be last on his list for a pickup. Chevy/GMC is at the top of his list. I'm well pleased with my 2013 Chevy thus far.


----------



## duckmilk

Bob, mine is a 2009, I've kept my OnStar subscription which (to me) has been worth it due to the 3 times I've had them unlock the door and for making phone calls when my cell didn't have reception. If stolen, OnStar can also locate it and even make it slow down.


----------



## bandit571

This little box is getting about done..









First coat is on, will rub it out tomorrow, then a top coat. 









All this work, just to hold a Stanley 45, SW, T-20…...


----------



## Tugboater78

'80 olds cutlass supreme, blue, red primer drivers fender, forest green grill off an 82 station wagon, white vinyl halftop, 10" alum slot wheels in back, stock steel wheels up front. 307ci. Only good thing about the car was that the drivetrains was solid. For 300 dollars earned cutting/housing tobacco, it worked, till the brakes went completely out heading downhill with a 90 degree turn at the bottom, I ripped tranny out of it and almost rolled it trying to stop… 3rd 2nd 1st, oh ******************** not enough, slammed into Park. HOLD ON!

Bought an 85 cutlass a couple weeks later white, 383ci, loved that car, best I've ever owned.

Actually got to spend a bit of time in shop yesterday and found that I'm likely gonna have to take my workbench apart and rebuild. Apparently the boards I used for aprons weren't as dry as I figured, over last couple months thee front apron twisted and blew out where they were bolted to legframes. Pics tomorrow perhaps, my slab for top has cracked as well, but not too bad. Likely gonna have to rip aprons off and use some boards I've had sitting in rafters of shed for last 3-4 yes to make new ones.


----------



## 7Footer

85 cutlass, nice Tuggernuts!

Red - I'm no expert nor mechanic on either side, but i spend decent time around fellers and customers, and i dont think u can really go wrong… I'm a Chevy guy, as is our company and my pops, but I can say I've been in 4 different new Ford 'quad' cabs or whatever the word is for the 4 door models are, but they've all had the most leg room I've ever seen in any truck, it is very impressive, front and back, like honestly not even close, they rode nice but i wasnt in them for long road trips and stuff…. The leg room makes it a real close call, but since i sont spend thay much time in the backseat, I still think I'll still take a Denali/LTZ/High Country/spec edition all day, but I'm biased!. Not sure about the aluminum bodies, they look awesome but I've seen what happens when they burn…

Blazers… widz r u a clips fan? Cp3 and Glen rivers (I refuse to call him doc) whine like little b!tches every fuggin play, literally. I want to punch cp3 in the throat, and I want to buy the rights to drill for oil on Glen rivers greasy fuggin forehead. Screw them I hope Blakely griffin keeps shooting jump shots, and cp3 keeps flopping around link a limp dead fish. Zers hold serve at home and we got a chance, just need 1 on the road.

A bit bummed though, Terry wouldn't show me the way, so after I sat down with Ziggy, I busted out squares and rules, made a bunch of hand relief cuts to get it on the bandsaw, and found out the middle is wet. Not the type of wet that us guys normally prefer, either. Frowny emoji.

Jnomad- if you stop on thru the Ole shop de 7'er, I'll hook you up. #noragrets


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I knew you guys would just confuse me more….lol.

I've owned a few good fords in my day, and the super crew cabs are the most comfy….but I think I'm gonna have to go another route.

I had a beef with chevy after I owned a lemon camaro back in the day, but I'm not opposed to one now. Two other guys at work have chevy trucks. They are comfy, but they're 8-9 years old, and they've got solid rust in the rear wheel wells. ha!

Lookin at super cab tundras online. They're not as high as I thought. Better go sit in a nice one and see what I think. It's tough being an Ogre.


----------



## Pezking7p

Maybe after Volkswagen pays me my $5,000 and buys back my Jetta I'll buy a truck. I had a dream last night that I got a truck and was disappointed. So maybe that's a sign?


----------



## terryR

sorry, Mr.7, got busy yesterday helping the wife layout the corners for her new horse shelter. pole barn 36' square, no walls.

I was kinda doubtful the whole chunk would be burl, photos so far look awesome! No grain direction with burl. Honestly, you could slice that beauty any way you like, and it will still bring a few hundred on the bay. Or earn tons of brownie points with me!  I say bandsaw it into 2-3" thick slices. That will make nice lil bowls, any handles, veneer? wow!

wids, that's a photo from eBay, sorry bud. I have all the equipment to stabilize wood now, but still haven't put it together. too many irons in the fire right now…


----------



## chrisstef

Walmart is now doing windshield repair. Spotted their work in the parking lot this morning.


----------



## bandit571

Posted as a Project…









A new home for the Stanley No.45


----------



## jmartel

Went out to see the Jungle Book with the wife in 3D last night. Holy hell the effects and visuals were amazing. Disney really hit that one out of the park. Definitely a movie that I think you need to see in theaters (and probably in 3d) to appreciate it.


----------



## terryR

just sayin'


----------



## chrisstef

Jcrocsnwranglers.


----------



## WillliamMSP

"Hi, my name is Bill, and I'm a dumbass."

First slab of the split top is done. Well, mostly done. I thought that I'd get cute and "build in" the mortises by notching out the board before laminating them up. Worked just dandy, except that I laid out the mortises for the front slab whilst forgetting that I was working on the rear slab, so the mortises are the mirror image of where they should be. Oh well. I'll just have to plug those and cut out the others in the right position. So much for saving myself some work. Still nice to make some kind of progress.


----------



## widdle

^ are you doing through mortises ? i f yes, doesn't that effect squaring up and straightening the edges of the bench after the glue up ??

7 No i wasn't necessarily a clipper fan, but now that you talked a bunch of stink …I am now…Go Clippers, f your burl..


----------



## WillliamMSP

No, not through, but yes, I was careful while flattening the bottom of the slab, so that mortises were perpendicular. More work than just chopping them out, I think, so I'm reconsidering my approach for the more complicated front slab (which is why I did the rear slab first - for the learning opportunity).


----------



## TheFridge

88' bronco II. The bastards changed it up in 88' then realized they screw up so they changed it again. Quite a few parts would fit 85-87 & 89-90 but not mine. Hated it. Replaced the engine then tranny then drive shaft and got rid of it when the rear end started acting up.

Got this week before last. Clean '13 Sierra loaded. Luckily i do a lot of work for the dealership. I thoroughly enjoy it so far.









Table and 2 chairs finally done. I wish they wanted the chairs a bit bigger instead of matching one they already had. Don't think theyre proportional to the table but it's what they wanted and they love it so I can't complain. 








And a whole lotta this the past couple months


----------



## john2005

9th coat'll do it.























































Last up is the cutting board then this goes in the books.


----------



## CL810

Superb finish John, flat out beautiful.


----------



## theoldfart

Are you really gonna put stuff on that beautiful finish ?

Gorgeous piece, well done.


----------



## 489tad

Wow, the finish looks great.


----------



## JayT

Finish, what finish? I'm still blinded by the reflection of the lights. Better wear sunglasses when in the kitchen.

Looks great, John.

So, Fridge, is she unhappy because you are driving a GMC or what?


----------



## woodcox

Does that go with the house john? Beautiful.

Dovetails with miters here this AM. Pausing to fix a Cox's Drops tool co. chisel. I want wood floors in here!


----------



## john2005

Thanks all.

No WC, it was a commissioned piece. Lanyards. Everything should have a lanyard.


----------



## Mosquito

Didn't get as many images as I would have liked, but by the time I had time to grab pictures, place was busy…


----------



## terryR

Finish is stunning, John!
A great build that I'd love to own.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Mos, I could spend all day looking at more photos of the gorgeous work.

Sweet stuff, WC. very clean and crisp.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy hell John!!! So fantastic.

Thank you Mos!!


----------



## Mosquito

It was really an interesting show. A lot of quite cool pieces, and some very impressive work. Everything was so different, it was kind of amazing that there were no 2 things that were "the same". Sure there were a hand full of tables, but so many different styles for each of them.

Only 1 computer though ;-)


----------



## terryR

what's that guy before the sweet outboard motor? very cool!

state of the NEXT shop…










...fill being delivered…


----------



## ToddJB

John, awesome job, Sir.

7, dat burl. I'm confident I'd mess it up if I were responsible making blanks out of it.

Woody, those slides are cool. Have you shared what they are going to be a part of yet?

Terry, must be exciting. What's ETA until you have a closed in structure?


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, that one was called "Queen of the Slipstream" (yes after the song, there's a story behind that too) by Mark Laub (http://www.marklaub.com/)

It was kind of crazy. What I don't have pictures of, is that the top center section is on a lead screw and can be spun up, and automatically spins itself down when you let go (there's also a piece that flips up to hold it up if you want). The lower center spins to reveal two sets of two doors (on either side), that you can open, and another spinning section inside that turns to reveal another compartment. I helped Matt Cremona get some video of it, so hopefully he'll share that so I can show you here as well


----------



## TheFridge

No jay, she's crying tears of joy because she doesn't have to be squished by two other car seats in the back seat of a Nissan Frontier. And because the Sierra is a boss.


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful execution on the finish John.

Nice looking dovetails WC.

That Queen of the Slipstream is amazing. Thanks for sharing Mos.

Is your excitement level growing Terry?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Mos

No hard finish date for the shop, but probably 5 more weeks to start of framing? I realized the other day just how much has to be done (by me), and that tempers my overall excitement! power, lights, insulation, interior sheathing, and finally tools moved.


----------



## chrisstef

Slick as hell finish John.

Very cool pics Mos, thanks for those.

Damn you Monday.

I spilled like 1/4 of a pickle jar of red dye last night. All over the bench, through the dog holes and everything. Wiped it all down so I wouldn't lose grip and promptly dropped it again. Lol wtf.


----------



## terryR

oooh, slick fingers, don't pass Steffy the premium pipe please.


----------



## chrisstef

At least not when I got my nitrile gloves on ^. Shoulda rubbed some of the sticky icky on the fingers first.

Tonight I'm going to try for the door panel glue up. I'm sure there will be many many curse words thrown around.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sucks about the dye, the second time would have made it tough for me to compose myself.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Spills happen to the best of us, I bet even Norm dropped a jar or can at least every once in a while. Really wish they'd put together a New Yankee bloopers video, everyone would watch if we got to see Norm whip a hammer through a window or stuck in a wall after smacking his thumb. Given how long he's been at it, it's bound to have happened at least a few times.


----------



## chrisstef

I had a tough time myself T. If I wasn't in such a precarious position of a half dyed door frame I woulda been launchin isht.

Love me a good blooper video yeti. My fave is watching people walk into glass walls thinking they're doors. We vacationed at a place in cancun one year that had a whole wall of glass panels with a door in between them and I sat there for hours watching people. One OG walked into that window so hard he dumped his breakfast all over his chest. I couldn't handle it, dude had bacon in his shirt pocket. Snot comin down my face laughing.


----------



## widdle

great looking island John… "coasters"

mazing work there mos..cool stuff

Terry, what are they gonna do with the fill ? Level, and re compact ? Do you have a little floor plan of the new shop.

Bummer stef.Did it come off the bench ? There is a video on youtube , The carpenter"s ax channel. Where a guy does a really cool and simple dye technique for how he does guitars..


----------



## ClammyBallz

Trying to play catch up after a busy weekend. 
I didn't get much time in the shop. I installed this one on Saturday.










Then made almost 100lbs of chum Sunday morning.


----------



## chrisstef

It stained the bench a little. Itll come right off next time I flatten it. No biggie.

I'm taking a page out of the bhog book on dye finishes by using a brown base coat, sanding it way back then laying a couple of American maple (reddish orange) over the top. Then a spit coat of shellac and arm r seal over the top. Its a really cool finish but a lot goes into it and I'm not sure ill do it again on anything besides flatwork. Its a chore. Your prep work has to be spot on and ive yet to achieve that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"...f your burl…" - Solid work as always Mr. Wids.

Bacon shirt would be cool to see.

What are you chumming for Clammy?


----------



## chrisstef

Worst. Oatmeal. Ever. ^^


----------



## ClammyBallz

The chum is food for the fishes in the tank.

I dyed that cabinet dark walnut and ran out of dye. Had to go out and get a new bottle too finished it up. Of course, the new dye was darker than the old bottle and the doors are darker than the cabinet by a hair. It wasn't really noticeable until I put the varnish on.

Did you try saturating some rags in DNA and rubbing it into the dye on the bench?


----------



## chrisstef

Hadnt tried that clammy. I was in mid finish stage and had to keep on keepin on. The blo/dna/shellac mix I put on the bench kept most of it on the surface. It doesn't really bother me though, its a bench and should be treated as such imo. Gouges, nicks, dirt, random stains …. let it tell a story ya know.


----------



## putty

^ Stef probably already has his DNA in the dog holes.


----------



## chrisstef

HA!!! Lil 1/2" dowel wrapped in sandpaper and I was off to the races.


----------



## 7Footer

Fantastic work John!

You too Mos, great pics!

Lol @ walmart windshield jobs and 1/2" dowels wrapped in sandpaper!

Widdle, most Clipper fans are bandwagon fans anyway since the Lake Show was always been #1 in town, so you can talk all the stink you want, I'll only talk poop if my boys can even things up tonight.. You're probably a Laker fan. Red tried out for the Iowa Energy but that desk job got him too soft these days. 
F your burl, lol!

Hoping to see more of CP3 like this again tonight









Fridge - super jelly, that truck is sick. Pretty much the exact truck i'm looking at, gotta go LTZ, I'll never own another car without heated seats.. That one got the cooled seats as well? Sierras are boss AF.

Terry I was just joshin ya… I'm not planning on selling it but holy crap, even that little amount is worth that much is cray cray! I'm gonna cut open one of the other logs tomorrow… I was a bit worried the whole piece wasn't burl too, but it's looking like it.. Just wish it weren't wet, you think it would be okay to dry it in the oven on a super low temp for a few hours?

Chum! Barf


----------



## bandit571

Found a few labels to print out, from a fellow over at SMC…









Colours might be a tad off, but this is a reproduction box…









Need to make a copy of the Roxton Pond label, though…


----------



## terryR

No real floor plan needed for the shop…one rectangle shape, one roll up door, one terryR door. 4 windows. STUFF wall to wall. Hoping they know what do with the fill. I'm clearing for fencing! 

7, small pieces of wood can be dried in a toaster oven or microwave, so I suppose a full sized oven would be cool? google a bit first. most folks use very low temps, and try to avoid getting the wood hot to touch. It's gonna crack more if you force it to dry, but that's no big deal for stabilizing later. If you want bowl blanks 3" thick, I wouldn't try drying that with heat.


----------



## chrisstef

Box looks great bandit.

Would packing slices in sawdust help with the burl?


----------



## 7Footer

Stef that seems like it'd certainly help, couldn't hurt! Definitely safer that putting it in the oven! hahahah


----------



## duckmilk

You might try a little of both 7, some time in the oven and then pack it in dry shavings. Check it in a few days and repeat if needed. Are you going to turn it on the lathe?


----------



## TheFridge

7, yes. Cooled seats are sweeter than I thought theyd be. I like the truck.


----------



## ClammyBallz

7, you could dry that in a box with a 100 incandescent bulb and a computer fan. Get one of those wireless thermometers with the humidity reading and keep it around 110f then crank it up to 130f when it's down to 12%. I dried 700 bdft of oak in my cargo trailer with an electric heater, fan & dehumidifier. Although, March and April are supposed to be the best months for air drying. Or you could put it in the attic.


----------



## ClammyBallz

I put a couple light scratches on a cabinet door. I was able to rub it out with some polish, but couldn't get the sheen to match up. I forgot I had some Klasse AIO, wipe on, wipe off and it matched right up.


----------



## Pezking7p

GMC Sierra is bawsss. I'm getting a truck boner, lookout dog holes.

Chickens and ducks are happy. Stupid ducks won't go up the ramp at night to get into the coop. Chickens look exactly like tiny cute chickens.


----------



## widdle

I like the duck.

here's a lame mock up..ha…









Go Clippers…


----------



## chrisstef

Pimp daddy caddy ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7, I'll show you soft.

Hog says he won't be my friend if I don't get a Ford Ecoboost.

My life is so hard. I'm gonna go blend some raw fish.


----------



## 7Footer

Dude fridge yeah the cooled seats are fuggin sick, my pips got a new work whip, his 3rd Avalanche and it was the cooled seats, iced up last summer on a hot day, so nice. If I lived down I ur neck it'd be a necessity, I'm a sweater.

Hahah I bet u will Red. More confusion, look at an Avalanche! Most well rounded truck I've ever driven. Ride like a dream, rack n pinion on the gms is the tits, the Tonto covers are amaze balls because you can take them out one or all three to keep stuff covered and whatnot, it has built in storage in the fender Wells that double as coolers and they even have drain holes, tons of power and good mpg.

Thanks for the tips Terry, Clam and Duck!

Widdle trying to be Jay Bates…


----------



## jmartel

First time making pizza in a cast iron skillet tonight. 10/10, would recommend. I made 2 pizzas tonight. One was Pepperoni/Sausage, and one was buffalo chicken.


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## 7Footer




----------



## widdle

I didn't know portland even had a basketball team…Do they have kayak parking at that gym…


----------



## widdle




----------



## 7Footer

ha! not bad.. No kayak parking, lots of preferred parking for ricksha and electrics though. We're talking basketsport not basesport, Vin is an unfair trump card.

This is what sadness and fear looks like.


----------



## Pezking7p

Start your day off chill:





View on YouTube


----------



## chrisstef

CP3 down …. doors open for rip city. Get it done girls.

Good tune Pez. Goes well with coffee.

Buffalo chicken pizza should be against the law.

Doors glued up. Wash coat of lac sanded back on everything. Tonight, we top coat (war voice)!


----------



## 489tad

Stef the finish is looking so nice. I need to step up my game in that area.


----------



## terryR

Holy crap, Stef, those are for yer shop? dude!

wife's F-150 has heated and cooled seats. too many buttons for me. Just need a big block V8 and room for tools!

wids, thanks for showing me how to get running water in my shop. word.

pez, ducks suck at climbing ramps until they are about 10 months old. Ours' would get 'stuck' in a 100 gallon container filled with water. No idea how to get out! I built ramps, edges, and put rocks in the water with them. Nothing helped until they got big enough to fly. Bud, you need some covered feeders to hang from the ceiling…keeps their feet outta the feed…


----------



## AnthonyReed

This place is fun.

Dumbass duck, I like him.

So sweet Stef, well done man.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn Stef. Those panels…schwing!

Terry, that's actually a dust bath. The feeder and actual waterer is inside the coop. The tub of water is just for the ducks to stick their faces in. I'm improving my feed/water setup all the time so it's more easily managed.

Damn ducks will never fly, they're flightless ducks. Their wings are like t-Rex sized. Maybe they'll learn the ramp eventually but I have my doubts. It's kind of a steep ramp.


----------



## ToddJB

Holy balls, Demo. Those are gorg.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe Red should look into a Dodge Ram….with the V-10 engine?


----------



## TheFridge

If I could type out the Tim the toolman Taylor grunt I'd put it right here.


----------



## chrisstef

Man, you guys know how to make a fella feel good on a rainy Tuesday. Much appreciated. Ive probably put way too much time in on this project especially since its only for the shop but whatever, I needed to prove to myself I could build nice things. Glue up was hairy. The panels all have a little bit of cup to them so I assembled them all and then just opened up the joint a little bit and I shot some epoxy in there instead of yellow glue. Ill start laying on poly tonight. That pic has 2 coats of dye, a spit coat of shellac and just some mineral spirits to clean the dust off.

"I'm a chicken hawk huntin for a chicken. Ya get paranoid when ya hear the glock clickin"

A V-10 would probably make up for Red's short comings in the underwear department. Good call bandit.


----------



## jmartel

> Buffalo chicken pizza should be against the law.
> 
> - chrisstef


Eff that. It's damn good.


----------



## bandit571

While he is shopping a V-10, he can buy a Dodge Viper as well…...that way the car and truck match…..cocobolo on the gearshifts, of course…


----------



## chrisstef

> Buffalo chicken pizza should be against the law.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Eff that. It s damn good.
> 
> - jmartel


You love deep dish too.


----------



## jmartel

That I do. As well as thin crust and chicago style. Despite what new yorkers think, there is more than one kind of pizza which is good. No pizza elitism for me.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, those chicks and ducks have really grown. Flightless ducks? Someone messing with genetics?

Those doors are too shiny for that shop Stef. They're going to make the rest of your stuff look drab.

I was told Chevy quit making the Avalanche, but I just googled it and I was lied to.


----------



## chrisstef

I don't even know you anymore jmart.

Ill most likely rub out the sheen or go with satin over the top of the gloss. Hate me some flattener streaks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JEatsPizzaWithAForkAndKnife. JPizza-Bi. JTakesAllComers.


----------



## ToddJB

Jpie-curious


----------



## duckmilk

Gotta start rearranging stuff in the big shop so we can get vehicles inside. There is some serious bad weather predicted for this afternoon for N TX, OK and KS. Oklahome cancelled schools in preparation.


----------



## 7Footer

^^bahahahahahahah!!!

Stef can rub out a sheen like none other.. That's gonna be the nicest shop tv cabinet on the east coast. Fuggin beauty, man. Stef how you feel about margherita pizza?

Duck my pops is a 2013, he didn't go brand new this time, I thought they quit making them too though?

Pez that duck is cute, looks like a little giraffe next to the chicks…

Here ya go Fridge


----------



## AnthonyReed

Careful Duck.

I know you didn't ask me but I fuggin' love margherita pizza.


----------



## JayT

> I was told Chevy quit making the Avalanche, but I just googled it and I was lied to.
> 
> - duckmilk


What did you Google?

Direct copy and paste from the Chevrolet website:

Avalanche is a pickup truck that was offered by Chevrolet from the 2002-2012 model years, and in 2013, as the Black Diamond Avalanche.


----------



## JayT

unjam


----------



## theoldfart

> Careful Duck.
> 
> I know you didn t ask me but I fuggin love margherita pizza.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


+ 2 or 3 fer shure


----------



## chrisstef

Margharita pizza is solid. Maters, basil and fresh mozz are all acceptable ingredients to a pizza. Buffalo sauce is not.


----------



## 7Footer

This dog, is OBSESSED with wifeys flip flops and slippers, obsessed, sleeps with them and stuff, just sits there like a human, with a haivaiana in her mouth… She's a weirdo.









Little known fact - if you just wait like 5 or 10 minutes it, the forum will unjam itself.

hahaha, I'd agree with that.. Idk why, but I am a little surprised, I thought you'd turn your nose away at the site of a marg, lol…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Duck, you weren't kidding, looks like nasty stuff headed your way. Reminds me of living in NW Missouri, during tornado season it could get pretty nasty pretty quick!


----------



## duckmilk

> I was told Chevy quit making the Avalanche, but I just googled it and I was lied to.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> What did you Google?
> 
> Direct copy and paste from the Chevrolet website:
> 
> Avalanche is a pickup truck that was offered by Chevrolet from the 2002-2012 model years, and in 2013, as the Black Diamond Avalanche.
> 
> - JayT


Well, maybe, I guess it isn't out yet.

http://www.2017car.com/chevrolet/2017-chevy-avalanche-full-review.html


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Glue up was hairy. The panels all have a little bit of cup to them so I assembled them all and then just opened up the joint a little bit and I shot some epoxy in there instead of yellow glue.
> - chrisstef


Shoulda put some salt in there, I heard it helps with cupping.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Little known fact - if you just wait like 5 or 10 minutes it, the forum will unjam itself.
> - 7Footer


It's probably the 48K posts in this thread slowing it down. It might be time to start a new one.


----------



## 7Footer

Glad they're bringing it back! I'm torn, in a couple of pics that 2 door version looks butt ass ugly but then in a couple other pics it looks okay… I like the 4 door though. That 2009-13 or whatever year range body style is my favorite though, I'd love a 2013 Black Diamond LTZ as much as I'd love a Sierra Denali.

edit: Noway Clammy, we ride this thread until it breaks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Silly pooch!


----------



## Pezking7p

> I needed to prove to myself I could build nice things.
> 
> - chrisstef


You needed to prove it to us, too.


----------



## duckmilk

Cute dog 7.

Mine is on her 3rd splint now, will be getting it replaced Thurs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aww!


----------



## 7Footer

Ouch, Pez! lol

Oohhhh, poor girl, she got kicked by the horse right? Does she keep getting it wet or something? "under repair" is awesome.


----------



## duckmilk

Yup. We try to keep it dry, but she is pretty active and sometimes gets the very bottom wet. It is just a splint, so it needs weekly changing. They don't usually use casts anymore.


----------



## 7Footer

Ahhh I see, ya I smell ya, it's harder than crap to keep them dry. Taking my Phoebe in for an appointment today, she has a little cyst under her armpit, I know cysts are real common in labs, but gonna have it checked just in case just because of the location.


----------



## duckmilk

Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ +1, me too.


----------



## chrisstef

I friggin love your dog 7. Quirkly ass lab. Every time you put up pics I get closer to getting another yellow.

Hope your muttski continues to heal Duck. Glad it hasn't held her down.


----------



## Pezking7p

Good luck, feebs.

Our Buster (aka Bigs aka Big Cat aka Seal Pup aka Biggles…..does anyone call their pets by their actual name?) had a cyst on his tail a few months ago. Drained it straight away and no issues. I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## widdle

Great looking doors there stef. 
Lucy's a Prince fan..nice..

I have to pick up a saw tonight from my saw guy..I'd like to grab some files, What are the sizes needed for 5 to 15 tpi ?


----------



## widdle

Pez. Yes.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks guys, yeah me too, wife said we should check it because it's near her lymph nodes. I'm so fuggin in love that dog I didn't think it was possible to love an animal so much! Being able to have her at work with me is a luxury too, she puts everyone in a better mood! I think you should get one Stef! Better yet, get 2 so they can have a bro/sis to keep em company.

hahah Pez, no I never call mine phoebe unless she's in trouble! Phooby, Pheebs, Pheebster, Poob, Pubiss, Pubiss Bone, Butthole breath, etc. Lol @ Seal Pup.


----------



## ToddJB

Gus is Goose, Gussie, Pimps, Pimple, Pimpie, Gustavo, Gustav. Wife calls him Gusbutt.


----------



## Mosquito

> I have to pick up a saw tonight from my saw guy..I d like to grab some files, What are the sizes needed for 5 to 15 tpi ?
> 
> - widdle


These two pages should prove helpful widdle

http://www.leevalley.com/en/shopping/TechInfo.aspx?p=42196

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69854&cat=1,43072,43089


----------



## terryR

cute dogs!
ours' just begged to come inside in the A/C for a break.


----------



## bandit571

Lazy mutts…









These two helions are just plain worn out. Brought these two back from Eddie, at the Magnolia Jamboree.

Max, and Mis Anna….


----------



## putty

That is going to be a nice shop cabinet Stef…Having a nice place for your tools may make it easier to clean off the work bench.

Pez…I have come to realize ducks are stupid… We have some lazy non migrating breeding Mallards in the neighborhood. They always fly in our pool and crap. I send the dogs out and the ducks just give them a blank stare

Duck (you are not stupid) I'll keep you posted on the weather updates…I'm getting ready to batten down the hatches for tonight


----------



## chrisstef

That link will cover ya widds. Id double down on the 5" xx slims though. Id be willing to bet youll sharpen your backsaws more than your handsaws.

Ill tell ya 7, if the boss let me bring the dog into the office with me id have one in a heartbeat. They used to have a shop dog here, a boxer, but he got hit by the train that runs out back. Kinda put a damper on any more dogs around here. Being 35 mins from home would make it real hard to train a puppy. Toddlers are tough enough for me right now, mix in a puppy and my face would be bruised from smashing it into the wall over and over again.

Work is finally coming around again thankfully. It was painfully slow there for a bit. I hit this big, shady one and I don't know how I'm going to staff it all. Got some pretty interesting technical work coming down the pipe. 16 new overhead door openings through precast. Those 9'x10' pieces are gonna make one hell of a bang when we push em over.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree on 'Stefs suggestion to get extra 5"xx slims. I bought 2 of everything when I first bought them, and have probably only repurchased the smaller ones so far.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sounds fun Stef. Glad work is picking up, I need some of that good juju too.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya T. I was doubting myself there for a minute. Every now and then ya gotta burn a lil somethin to turn that juju around.


----------



## widdle

Thanks Mos…I'll get extra of the smalls..


----------



## duckmilk

Wids, Brit's saw blog also covers the sizes needed.

I called Lucy (the dog) dumba$$ the other night, wife scolded me.

Duck (you are not stupid) I'll keep you posted on the weather updates…I'm getting ready to batten down the hatches for tonight

-Putty

Putty, you obviously didn't ask my wife her opinion. I'm keeping tabs on the weather. I need to move her pickup and horse trailer in the big shop for the first time. I think It's going to take up 60 of the available 75 feet of space. Between the two, she probably has 130K invested.

Toddlers are tough enough for me right now, mix in a puppy and my face would be bruised from smashing it into the wall over and over again.

Let them train each other, maybe they will both learn to go outside, or, maybe they both will wind up peeing on your leg.


----------



## TheFridge

Finally some shop time. Our family participates in a relay for life ovarian cancer walk every year and they raffle stuff off to raise money. Wife's best friend died of ovarian cancer 4 years ago at the age of 30. Way too early.

Don't know why I've never thought to build something before now but I'm trying to bang something out because something is better than nothing.

And I hate small dovetails. 1/8" chisel doesnt register real well but they turned out better than I thought so far.



















With the eventual curly sapele (?) top


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is sexy Fridge. Good on you man.


----------



## widdle

Nice work fridge…I' m working on a project with a lot of spell right now, it's moving quite a after each milling.. You getting any of that ?


----------



## putty

Due to the impending weather, these two are spending the night in the house!!


----------



## duckmilk

Good for you Fridge, I applaud the gesture.

Bringing them in from the back porch Putty?


----------



## putty

Lol Duck, that garage faces west, I have a paranoia about the wind blowing in the garage door


----------



## bandit571

Maybe start checking on where Toto is at?????


----------



## chrisstef

Good on you fridge. That box is gonna bling. Bling box for cooter cancer.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice work Fridge! I want to start doing stuff like that!

You guys stay safe down there, sounds like some scary stuff! Putty, throw those in a box and run down to the post office, I'll hold on to them for you!

I hear ya Stef. I get nervous when my Phoob is out roaming around the yard. Lucky there's no trains around here.

This little face, omg.


----------



## duckmilk

> Maybe start checking on where Toto is at?????
> 
> - bandit571


You might want to check where I am at in the morning lol. Putty too!


----------



## putty

I may be seeing the wizard with you too Duck!


----------



## 489tad

Fridge A+ on the good work.

Stef when you push over the doors get it on video.


----------



## duckmilk

We're off to see the wizard….

I think Jake and JayT are in the line of fire also


----------



## JayT

So far it's all building in and moving just east of me. We'll see what happens as the night wears on.


----------



## duckmilk

Good deal Jay.

We got it in plus her car.



















My storm watching crew.










I might just get into the good beer.


----------



## chrisstef

"Like a glove" ^

Will do dan. Lots of tires will be involved.

Stay safe down there fellas.

Layin poly. Yea buddy.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Awwww - that pup would turn me in to a mushy, babbling idiot, 7.


----------



## Pezking7p

Boxes fer cooters. Pups for petting. Beers for wizards. And that bedrock.

Stay safe, homies.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Uh oh - some of you got twisters coming through? Stay safe and best of luck.

Fridge - nice box.


----------



## widdle

Stay safe farmers…


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Stef, Pez, Bill and Wids.


----------



## bandit571

Stay safe, people…you don't get any frequent flier miles from Tornados….

Mos: been watching some of your videos on how to use a 45. Not too bad!

Looks like all the bad weather here went south. Just cold and very windy up around these parts…


----------



## WillliamMSP

After having some nice weather earlier in the month, it's turned damp and chilly here. Haven't been out on a ride in almost a week (lots of rain and an unfavorable schedule) and yesterday, I had trouble with gluing up my leg laminations in the garage - after more than an hour, the squeeze-out hadn't even formed a skin, so I had to bring them inside where it's a little warmer and drier. Speaking of the leg laminations, I should probably be squaring them up right now… but it's cold out there and I'd rather be drinking beer in here.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos: been watching some of your videos on how to use a 45. Not too bad!
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks! I hope I can get back to them soon, as I feel like my video game has been stepped up quite a bit since I shot those. Still the 3 most popular videos on my channel (Cutting a Groove, Tongue and Groove, and Simple Ogee)


----------



## bandit571

For some reason, I can't get the main section's nicker bolt to even budge, Tapped it with a screwdriver and hammer…nada. Slot is all that good. I Have a 78, so IF I have to, I could drill out the old, and install the 78's in there. Be a pain to switch back and forth…until I can get a "new" one from nhplaneparts. Of course, only dados need a spur…..


----------



## Mosquito

Rabbets can need the main section spur too, but essentially the same concept, yeah


----------



## jmartel

Went to cut the drawer bottoms for my nightstands to size and I cut the length to the width measurement and now it's too short. Nights like that you just turn the lights and machines off and go back inside. Nothing good is going to come from trying to fix it right after.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hog made me…...









Goofy how that darn v6 turbo ecoboost thingy has more pep than any of the v8s I drove.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Mos: been watching some of your videos on how to use a 45. Not too bad!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Thanks! I hope I can get back to them soon, as I feel like my video game has been stepped up quite a bit since I shot those. Still the 3 most popular videos on my channel (Cutting a Groove, Tongue and Groove, and Simple Ogee)
> 
> - Mosquito


I found the!m very handy some time back myself, though I still haven't figured out how to do anything other than TNG

Big red got himself a big F…


----------



## bandit571

I seem to have figured out how to make a simple bead with it..









Used the #24 cutter on this one..


----------



## ClammyBallz

I hope you guys made it through the storm ok!

Congrats on the rubyboost Red.

Nice bead bandit. I wished I had time to learn more about hand tools. My great great grandfather was a wagon maker, all his tools are still hanging on the wall in the old shop. I'd like to learn how restore and use them eventually.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats on your new wheels Red. Not surprised at the color choice. Twin turbos … yea buddy.


----------



## terryR

JCutsTooFast, that sux. Was trimming some 8/4 walnut this weekend for an end vise…stupid me ripped it in 1/2 on the TS instead of just ripping off the edge. Out of thick walnut now.

Wow, Red. It seems to fit. Same engine as my wife's truck. You have the fuel mileage estimator, too? I love watching those numbers go down as I put my foot in it! LOL! It IS a very quick ride for being 20 feet long.

edit…what in the world are all those buildings in the background?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap 7, is that Phoebe as a pup? So. Fuggin'. Adorable.

Those are great shots Duck, looks like you have a great crew! That trailer is massive.

Hope all you guys made it through the storms safe.

Congrats BRK. I hope it serves you well. I really hope you were in touch with B and he was throwing the pressure on you to buy that truck. That fugger is so funny; best peer pressure dealer I've met in a long time.

JShort.


----------



## DanKrager

The season for mistakes is upon us. I am working on these custom vanities with matched walnut fronts and cut one front 1/4" too short. Just for fun I glued the off cut back on being very careful to match up the grain perfectly. Yes, it's a weak end grain glue up, but there's joinery underneath so that is not a concern. After dressing the surface the glue joint has all but disappeared. Concerned about how it would show under finish I put some thinner on it and I couldn't find the joint. It's only two inches long and will be up under the top, so it should never be visible even by accident. Got lucky.

Nice Red truck, red. Drill the drain holes…

Some great work going on. Keep it up, fellas. It's inspiring.

Watched the high winds toss my trees around like tall grass, but no damage done.

Got to run a medium sized track hoe last week moving trash trees around into burn piles prepping for field work. Gave a whole new meaning to stacking firewood.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Here's Matt's video of the MN Woodworkers Guild show this past weekend: 





And check out the hand and arm demoing the Queen of the Slipstream at about 3:45 ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Good looking truck Red! What year is it, looks somewhere between a 12' & 14'? My dad's cousin and a guy down the road both had problems with the beta versions sucking down condensation formed in the intercooler, when you need the power instead you got water blown into the motor. Ford fixed the problem somehow, but a bit disappointing they charged customers to find a rather major problem for them. I still hate that Toyota is the only manufacturer you can get a decent sized cab with an 8' bed, GM quit with the 14' intro. Nobody offers a new 1/2 ton with a manual anymore, guess they're not interested having me as a customer.


----------



## putty

Nice Video, Did I see your computer case in there Mos?


----------



## chrisstef

BBY - my buddy just scored a F150 XLT with an extended cab and an 8' bed. Unicorns do exist but theyre rare from what he tells me.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Hog made me…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy how that darn v6 turbo ecoboost thingy has more pep than any of the v8s I drove.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Turbos make all the difference. plus, your aluminum body will never rust.


----------



## Mosquito

> Nice Video, Did I see your computer case in there Mos?
> 
> - putty


Briefly, yes. I was also showing off the functionality of the Queen of the Slipstream while Matt was recording video. Fun guy to chat with


----------



## jmartel

Still a steel frame though. Nice truck, Red. I've always liked the looks of the F150 for some reason.


----------



## putty

Red, you need a set of bumper balls for it. Maybe Clammy has an extra set


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Red.

Nothing severe last night, just wind and rain. There was a tornado spotted about 20 miles to the northwest.

Had to take my dog in for an emergency bandage change one day early. The relief vet last week had put a strip of non-elastic tape around her leg just above the foot, a no no. It started acting like a tourniquet above her foot. Everything is good now and no harm done.

Edit: Haha Putty.


----------



## ClammyBallz

No truck nutz here putty. I got me a three baller.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Got a 25% off coupon from Zoro. Ended up buying a 5 gallon bucket of DNA. $37.50 w/ free shipping. Last time I bought a couple cans of sealcoat for $28.50. I love that site!


----------



## chrisstef

That happened to our dog after we had her ACL done Duck. She ended up working her bandage all the way down to her ankle and her paw blew up like a balloon. Straight up elephantitis. Like triple the size if not bigger. Freaked my wife out somethin serious.

5 gal of DNA is quite a bit there ballzagna.


----------



## Pezking7p

I would think a 5 gal bucket would take a long time to fill up with DNA. Quite an epic feat.

I haven't done any woodworking since April 3rd. Think I'm going to hit the shop tonight for some quiet time.


----------



## 7Footer

Tony - yeah thats baby phoebe, I have a few videos on youtube of her as a baby that i won't share with anyone except the wife because I sound exactly what like Bill said - a mushy, babbling baby talking idiot! hahahaha

"Hog made me do it" LOL! Congrats Red, looks like a sweet truck. Hog said those truck nuts are molded from his actual sack.

LOL Mos - solid hand and arm demoing, you just need a little sun! That Queen of the Slipstream thing is absolutely amazing.

Glad you guys back there in storm country are safe. Duck your shop is gigantic, as is that horse trailer, you've got a killer setup!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm









"You're gonna need a bigger…" Saw?









They've been working on this all morning. Month ago, they topped it, this morning they dropped it. Just down the block from my house. And, this thing is growing on a tree out in front of my front porch. Usually it is covered up with Sumac…









That big tree? might have too many nails in it, to mill into boards.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol on the mold. I think the couple of us that text with hog should cut him off until he comes back around here.

Pez - You nasty.

Mo poly tonight. Mo poly, mo poly mo poly!

7 - I baby talked my computer seeing the shots of pheebalicious. We've got a couple of puppy pics of grace around the house and she was all ears as a puppy. They bout hit her shoulders. I show my wife those pics and its game over, we got a new puppy.


----------



## ToddJB

They grow up so fast


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aww!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Friggin dogs. That's the only beef about my new truck, faint smell of doggy in the back. Veerry small town dealer said a disabled guy was the prev owner.

It's a 2011. No aluminum on this one, but the dealer showed me how ford fixed some of the rust issues after 09-10. Not a lick of rust on it. Even the undercarriage is pretty minty. The turbos are pretty fun.

Hog and I were chatting through most of my lookin. That goofy bugger already ordered a $600 livewire to "tune it".

lol putty- my wife would refuse to ride in a truck with testis dangling.


----------



## chrisstef

lol putty- my wife would refuse to ride in a truck with testis dangling.

Probably why she married you! No dangle Dan.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Red:
MSN
Ford is recalling nearly 202,000 pickup trucks, SUVs and cars in North America because the automatic transmissions can suddenly downshift to first gear.

The company also said Wednesday that it's recalling more than 81,000 Explorer SUVs to fix a rear suspension problem.

The transmission recall covers the 2011 and 2012 F-150 and the 2012 Expedition, Mustang and Lincoln Navigator. Ford says a software problem in a speed sensor can force the vehicles into a downshift. The problem has caused three crashes but no injuries.…..


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like the Ford I know…Is it too late to take it back? lol

Maybe I am just jaded because the one I had bordered on lemon status. I know they sell a ton of them, it is still prolly better than a Prius. At least by a small amount.


----------



## Pezking7p

Baaawwwwwww, puppies!

All you fuggers and your texting. I would have text awkwardness.

Red, Moffits? We bought a few cars from them in my day. Come to think of it….the downtime lot may not even exist anymore. I wonder what downtown looks like, I haven't been there since 2013.


----------



## putty

Todd, you have a look on your face that you have just been busted.
what were you doing to that dog on your bed ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez, not moffits. They were one of the dealers who wanted top dollar for an f150 with rust. Had to drive to Odebolt IA for this one. I've never been to a "family dealer" like that. The dad ran the shop, son did the sales, sister did the paper work. My bill of sale is all hand-written. Not one dollar of extra charges, took about 10 min to do paperwork. It was nice.

Now it looks like I get to go back to moffit for warranty service;-/ Bet they still have that rust bucket.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What the hell is text awkwardness?


----------



## Pezking7p

LOL at Rust Bucket. Do they still have a lot smack in the middle of downtown?

Text awkwardness is when I make forced sexual innuendos by text that we both wish never happened. Then we don't speak for a week, then pretend like nothing happened. It's super awkward.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA!! Oh that.


----------



## Mosquito

> LOL Mos - solid hand and arm demoing, you just need a little sun! That Queen of the Slipstream thing is absolutely amazing.
> 
> - 7Footer


Well it is only April in MN… lol


----------



## chrisstef

I relish in awkwardness. It makes it fun because it usually doesn't bother me. Next time someone tries to give you some dap reach out and shake it. People's reactions are pretty funny.


----------



## Brit

Her indoors has got me making a 9ft long kitchen island for some celebrity chefs to give cooking demonstrations at our village food festival on 21st May. I spent all weekend making the four corner legs (they are only false legs as the cabinets hold up the solid oak worktop). I double-checked that what I was going to build was what she wanted and she agreed, then once they were finished she changed her flipping mind. As a result, I had to remove some 1" x 3/4" trim from the back of the legs that I'd glued, screwed and filled with filler ready for her to paint. So tired and pissed off, I picked out the filler on one leg, removed the screws, chiseled the trim off and planed the surface flush again. On the second leg I forgot to remove the screws, went straight to the chiseling and hit a screw with the chisel. I must have whacked that chisel with my mallet about 10 times before I realized. Bollocks! Chisel looks like saw teeth. Don't work when you're tired chaps.


----------



## chrisstef

That couldn't be any more frustrating Andy. Having to make serious changes to something that's all ready complete then ruin a tool in doing so. No good deeds go unpunished. I hope you get some good chow out of the deal.


----------



## ToddJB

That blows, Andy. Did she admit that you built what she wanted, but then changed her mind, or was it an indigent denial of the facts? If the former, I could deal, but the latter would set me off.


----------



## Brit

The latter Todd and she said it like it was no big deal. You guys know I don't have any machinery in my shop. All the wood in those four legs had been planed square and thicknessed by hand. I'm going to start recording her design briefs in the future. I'm over it now though.


----------



## 7Footer

Great pics Todd, your dog looks awesome. I remember that one from a while back where he is draped over your back while you're playing the board game, why does he do that and it is a regular occurrence? lol! Those are pretty far out sandals, you get those from Loren?

hahahaha @ No dangle Dan

Pez-There is no awkwardness when all texting parties are making sexual innuendos and phallic insults. lawl

Speaking of innuendos, Stef and Tony are both part of the New Wave of Masculinity, how's that Bravehearts group you guys joined going? VICE:New Wave of Masculinity

Damn that sucks Andy! How frustrating.


----------



## ToddJB

That's sucks, Andy.

7, Gus is a snuggle bully - always has been. If he can be touching you he will be, no matter how uncomfortable of a position he's in. I'll be sitting in a kitchen chair and he'll still climb up on my lap and just shift and squirm, but as long as he's touching you he'll deal.


----------



## 7Footer

omg that is so funny. My cat is kinda like that but stays off my head, hahahah. Is Gus a wheaten terrier?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah man, Wheaten. Best breed around - in my opinion.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah my uncle has an extended cab F150 (13' I think?) and while that can be had with the 8' bed, the cab still isn't as big as what I need. I did recently find out the Dodge trucks with a mega cab could be had with an 8' bed but it was apparently only for a few years, the wheel base had to be pushing 180"! That truck still has the steel body, the aluminum one didn't show up until MY 2015.


> BBY - my buddy just scored a F150 XLT with an extended cab and an 8 bed. Unicorns do exist but theyre rare from what he tells me.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## 7Footer

My buddy's sister has a wheaten that he watches for her quite a bit, Tess, she's pretty rad. Tess and Phoebe are homegirls. They're cool dogs, so funny how skinny Tess is when you pick her up too, shes like 70% hair. Love the fact that they dont shed, we're are in desperate need of a roomba.


----------



## ToddJB

All hair


----------



## chrisstef

Save the $400 and invest in a dyson pet 7. We had a roomba and it didnt last very long. Constantly gummed up with lab and woman hair. Eventually it just spun in circles n died. The dyson wont pick up a cherrio but it will put the whoopin on some dog hair. Suck it clean out of a carpet. Ehhhem cough fridge.

Our dyson lost a lil roller ball and needs a new front end as they dont have a direct replacement for it. (Suck me). Been slowly getting accustomed to the central vac so i havent fixed it yet.


----------



## duckmilk

I'll bet you guys can't watch this and not involuntarily flinch.

http://www.wimp.com/drone-finds-rattlesnake-nest/


----------



## putty

That is crazy Duck…wonder where it was? My wife told me that she read in the paper snake bites are way up in north Texas. She mentioned that one woman got bit by copperhead, she need 4 shots of antivenum at 6000.00 each.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm on my phone and did not watch the videos yet.

That sounds infuriating Andy.

Gus is awesome.


----------



## DanKrager

Andy, you'd better get some special treats because your wife did that! At our house that would bankrupt the "love savings" no matter how big…bordering on divorce material. Changes like that just wouldn't happen here. I felt SO bad for you.

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Andy, ouch man.


----------



## bandit571

Nor good atall about loading videos on this site, but….I was watching a band called Buck Cherry…..song was

" Say F… It"

Maybe Stef could find a use for it?


----------



## 7Footer

Knew that drone was gonna get clipped. Man fuugggg snakes!

You talking like dyson it's own roomba like device, stef? That'd be sweet. We have a great vacuum, but I'm trying to be lazy here, we already vacuum 2-3 times a week and it sucks.

Couple funny pics of my monster in her awkward gangly growth stage. LOL look at that head!


----------



## boatz

ToddJB - I just had to jump in with pictures of my Wheaten you are right they are great dogs


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Boatz. Good looking dog you got there. We've never gone with the show cut for ours.


----------



## ClammyBallz

7, your lab is so cute.

The first piece I planed out of the mahogany pile was ribbon. I had the go through about 10 pieces to find another ribbon piece. Found a couple nice boards for the front and sides. Used some plain pieces for the back & bottom since it will be hidden. 
I can decide if I want to give this one flat or raised panel doors.


----------



## ToddJB

7, Phupa's just a big Muppet


----------



## duckmilk

7, big head, long legs, no wonder you love him.

Boatz, cute pup, as is Todds. Maybe there should be a shop dog blog 

Ballz, that is really good looking.

Another emergency with my pup, had to cut the bandage loose and re-wrap it cause her foot was swelling and painful. Had the neighbor equine surgeon come by and evaluate it. I think all is cool for now and she is happier. We put vaseline mixed with cayenne pepper on the outside to keep her from chewing on the new bandage. I tested it, dang that is a strong mixture. Remind me to not wipe my eyes for a couple days.


----------



## duckmilk

15 minutes later, she just licked the cayenne off the bandage. We re-treated it with jalapeno. I think I know what breed she is. She's a CHILI DOG!!!


----------



## bandit571

All worn out from the day's activities….


----------



## TheFridge

Couple more coats. Love some curly stuff.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, we had a lab that loved the sour apple stuff you're supposed to spray to keep them from chewing on furniture. She'd go around and lick all that stuff off immediately after spraying. Then again, she was a weird dog. She'd peel a grape with her front teeth while holding it in her paws.

Dat sapele doe.


----------



## widdle

tonights noise..olive, maple, Ipe, lacewood and babooyabinga, abd Maple burl..









And since i can't hang five..


----------



## Tim457

> - boatz


Hah, that so reminds me of Sam the Sheepdog from Looney Tunes.

Damn nice box ya got Fridge.

Clammy, are you going to be able to sell any of that or is it going to end up staying in inventory?


----------



## jmartel

Today's friday for me. 3 day weekend down in Bend.


----------



## ClammyBallz

The stand is going on the floor for sale when I finish it. The plain mahogany I'll use to make more stands and dye them. I made some color samples, this one is getting garnet shellac, it really makes that ribbon pop.


----------



## ClammyBallz




----------



## AnthonyReed

Wids what's with the caged dogs and why can't you surf?


----------



## chrisstef

Those are magoo's people that aint got out yet. Doin that 3-5 is a rough bid for a dog.

"give a shout out to my uncle donnell locked up in prison"


----------



## woodcox

Well this works. I need to cover the button with some wood and flush it.Then turn a knob for a handle. That metal piece is spring loaded with a half set of threads to bite. Cox blocker?



















Just the tip. 









My chop is so thick I only get about 2" to use. Most everything I put in there is less than that.


----------



## ToddJB

This is an anti-racking system? The block on top of the chop, when pushed down disengages the threads so it's a quick release?


----------



## woodcox

Yup


----------



## chrisstef

CoxStopper. I like it. Fancy pants.


----------



## ToddJB

Fancy indeed. Is that your front vise or tail vise?


----------



## woodcox

Front. Regretting my twin screw tail vise, too heavy and cumbersome. Wagon retrofit is on the brain.

I've only got 12" of overhang under the bench to the right leg. Plenty of room…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Slick!


----------



## ToddJB

Do you need anti-racking on that side of your front vise? I seem to always want it on the other side of my chop. It's always interesting to me to see how others work.


----------



## Pezking7p

Very inventive setup on your chop. Looks very cool, too.

I must say, I love my wagon vise. My dogs suck, but my wagon vise is great.


----------



## chrisstef

Wish i went with a wagon vice.

Also want to smash daycare lady again. I wish my wife would let me haul off on her business decisions.


----------



## Mosquito

+1 on the wagon vise. Happy with mine


----------



## woodcox

Left for sure. Anything on the right tends to be longer and can use the full chop. Long grain paring gets adjusted a lot and I seem to do it on the left most often.

A pneumatic rack stop would be the Ish. Like Javier's dispatcher in No Country for Old Men. Meh, eff plumbing!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Smashing.


----------



## chrisstef

Id be surprised if she wasn't setting herself up for a lawsuit shortly T. N's been there for 2 years now, all the while he brings almond milk in everyday because he never did well with regular milk. We painfully informed her about it prior to him starting. It hadnt been an issue but recently she required us to label his container which we complied with everyday. Well, today we get a message that we can no longer bring almond milk into the building because there are now 5 kids with almond allergies and one of them had an incident today. Id be willing to bet dollars to donuts that she never informed those children's parents that there was a child in the building who brought almond milk in everyday. We certainly were not informed that there were kids with almond allergies. Peanuts yes, but almonds, no. To boot she informed us via text message. Not a phone call, not a face to face, a text. I just hope the other kid is all right.

Widdle … ima give you her number, handle my dirty work brah.


----------



## widdle

Tony, the hang five reference was that i dislike having material hang very far off the bench…The shelter pic was a rub on folks that Breed and sell animals..Far and wide…Disturbing…You can throw zoo's in that mix as well…

Nice work woodcox…That was my original idea, except i never thought of it…

So the tricky part of an after thought wagon vise would be that it needs a groove or dado parallel to the top in the center +- of the bench..?

Soo , my washing machine drains into a large oldskool utility sink…Sometimes ill put a 1" x 4" across to flatten my stones and shift the drain hose a bit…Dont shift too much or if you do laundry while in the shop, it will flood your house..


----------



## Mosquito

> So the tricky part of an after thought wagon vise would be that it needs a groove or dado parallel to the top in the center +- of the bench..?
> 
> - widdle


Doesn't have to.

This is how I did mine, with a groove on the left and a lip on the right (that the whole wagon block rides in)









But, if you make the wagon block wide enough, you could just put 2 grooves in your wagon block on either side, and attach two rails on the excavated portion of the workbench…


----------



## widdle

Widdle … ima give you her number, handle my dirty work brah.

Sorry… Busy…Working for Jayt….Knock Knock…


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHA! What was the damage in the house Wids?

That is crazy Stef.


----------



## Mosquito

More accurately shows what I was describing:


----------



## widdle

Thanks Mos ..That pic helps a lot…I think i get it now..Does the screw run under the dog holes ?

Tony…Didnt effect the 50 year old flower print linoleum , no..I just let it soak in…ha.


----------



## JayT

> Widdle … ima give you her number, handle my dirty work brah.
> 
> Sorry… Busy…Working for Jayt….Knock Knock…
> 
> - widdle


And he's under contract until a certain Jayhawk clad bondo pose gets posted.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gotta' always give your pad the raw deal. West of the 405 is swingin' daddy-o.


----------



## chrisstef

Apparently mrs. stef gave her the business. Daycare lady just called me to tell me all about it lol. All she had to say was no more almond milk. I wouldn't have liked it but i would have complied out of respect for the other children.

You'll get your wishes next week boys. I got an amazon order coming in. JayT will enjoy it.


----------



## Mosquito

> Thanks Mos ..That pic helps a lot…I think i get it now..Does the screw run under the dog holes ?
> 
> - widdle


Not directly under, it's offset so the dog can go all the way through the block. At least in my implementation. I've also seen people use shoulder vise style screws that didn't go through the wagon block but I didn't go that route. Thing I didn't like was that then the handle and screw would come out of the end of the bench.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Here is a wagon vise assembly that you clamp up in your front vise,,pretty clever.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Is this thread supposed to be woodworking related?

Lunch date with my best girl. We've got the best tenderloin in Iowa 10 minutes from our house. After that, we sped off and put a little mud on the tires.


----------



## 7Footer

Fuggin awesome little anti-rack idea there WC.

Stef - Throw yo hands in the ay-aire, wave dem mf'ers like ya just dont cay-aire?

Fuggin homegirl at the daycare needs to get her ish together.

Jmart you gonna be affected by the viaduct closure?

Phone is trippin out hard from the last update… These god damn phones dont work like they should for what we pay them them, pisses the $it out of me.

You guys got me thinking about getting rid of the Rockler end vise I have just awaiting a bench, every time I look at it I can't believe how huge it is, it's a beast, wagon vises are boss.

Morning runs are very difficult.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart you gonna be affected by the viaduct closure?
> 
> - 7Footer


Yup. Have to take that fugger every day. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## widdle

Cool vid turtle.

Is that some kind of fried steak burger there Red..

Jared Goff, 1st pick..14 and 23 as a starter, 0 and 8 against Oregon, USC, and Stanford….


----------



## Tugboater78

One of 2 projects i have been working on this week pretty much done, still needs another coat or two of finish.









Needed a couple more big drawers for my mechanics tool chest, getting tired of digging through stuff to find what i need.









All recycled wood, former kitchen cabinet plywood box, edgebanded/trimmed with white oak, Heartpine (i'm fairly sure, the first pic shows the color a bit better) drawer fronts that were formerly flooring in an 1800s house. Pulls salvaged from an old tool chest i scrapped last year. Drawers scrap 1/2 and 3/8 ply. Finished in blo/ms/poly mix

Other project needs a bit more work.. its a little bigger. And required a bit of reorganization of shops.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Looks like Wiener Schnitzel. Looks good.


----------



## Pezking7p

5 kids with almond allergies? How is that even possible? Is there such a thing as a kid without allergies anymore? It must be chernoble.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm with you Wids about pet stores and zoos, I get depressed. If the dogs I've owned didn't just show up looking for a place to live, I'd go to a shelter and adopt.

Show us pics of the muddy pickup Red. That meal looks yummy. My wife says "you don't ever eat pork tenderloin UNLESS you are in Iowa". To her, it is the best and doesn't taste right anywhere else. Disclaimer: not my words, so don't harass me about that statement, she made me do it.

I think all these allergy related issues could be circumvented if people let their kids go outside and play in the dirt like they really want to do.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I'm thankful that my kid has no food allergies, 'cause it's bad out there. One of my cousins has a household with soy and peanut allergies. Might as well start inflating your bubble, boy. I'm surprised that schools don't have peanut detectors at the entrances. Sad thing is that it seems that the way to keep your kid from getting peanut allergies is to actually feed them peanut-derived foods when they're babies - how hard is that?


----------



## Pezking7p

Right? I think antibacterial soap ruined our immune systems.

Resawed a few panels today for my end table. Band saws are cool.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Actually, I have recently seen headlines about a correlation between immune systems and having pets/getting dirty outside. Didn't read the articles because duh.


----------



## Mosquito

> Jared Goff, 1st pick..14 and 23 as a starter, 0 and 8 against Oregon, USC, and Stanford….
> 
> - widdle


As much as I wanted to see Wentz go #1 overall, I'd rather he go to the Eagles anyway. I still think Wentz will be the better quarterback between the two though.


----------



## Pezking7p

I saw a video once on the Internet…this girl went #1 over all.


----------



## bigblockyeti

5 kids in one location with almond allergies does sounds like an anomaly. I'm fortunate my kids don't have any (so far, knock on wood), my little one chews on acorns found in the yard, but only the half rotten ones as they're much softer. Can believe all the crap my kids have tried to eat, I guess they don't get taste buds till apparently some time past 4 years old.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Widdle, its a pork tenderloin. Breaded and fried. If you found one in Cali…it'd prolly be a veal cutlet in organic tempura. Better wait til you visit the midwest.

Duck, you know be better than that. The truck has already been washed and the carpets shampooed. I wish I were kidding.

Caught the girls rockin out…


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, I think you are correct, the recent mindset of having everything sterile does not allow kids to develop immunities to all kinds of bugs. Also what Bill said, that also helps youngsters develop a healthy immune system.

Allergies are another thing entirely, that is an immune over-response to triggers that do not affect most people. On the other hand, a large number of people have allergic responses to things like pollen, but that is largely the nature of the pollen particles themselves. Honestly, allergy responses are very complicated things and poorly understood.

My dog Lucy loves peanuts and I have to share them with her on almost an every-other-night basis


----------



## duckmilk

Edit: If we let our kids eat all the things the dog dug up. they would probably have the same constitution.

Kids are loving it Red.


----------



## widdle

> Is this thread supposed to be woodworking related?
> 
> Lunch date with my best girl. We ve got the best tenderloin in Iowa 10 minutes from our house. After that, we sped off and put a little mud on the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, umm. Can i get the pork tenderloin …And a side of half a hamburger , hold the meat…and a coke…
> 
> My little pezy's a foamer…
> 
> Yes Mos, great player, won a ton of games…
> 
> Soo do you do the small peanut toss to lucy ? or just place each one individually on a little napkin…
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## Hammerthumb

C









Clean up crew.
Child labor.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome Paul, how long is he visiting?

Back hurts, COVERED in saw dust, and frustrated. That's right folks, spent the night at the lathe. Lazering in though on my screwdrivers.


----------



## terryR

I know of ONE place in Alabama that has good pork tenderloin; kinda small, but tasty!

kids should drink coffee; full of anti-oxidants to cleanse their stinky little systems.

Todd, pretty sure I saw you on youTube last night while watching Frank Howarth and a bunch of old timers lift a chain drive onto a vintage rust heap of some sort. Very cool.

Why the sore back and frustration?


----------



## summerfi

You can blame your Neanderthal ancestors for allergies. They gave you the genes.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Baby Walter and his mom were over for a visit. It was home made taco night last night. Grandma and I usually get to watch him on Saturdays.
He has a fascination with the wood shop and stands by the door crying until I take him in there. He is also fascinated with vacuums, so I let him do a little clean up under the lathe.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, pretty sure I saw you on youTube last night while watching Frank Howarth and a bunch of old timers lift a chain drive onto a vintage rust heap of some sort. Very cool.
> 
> Why the sore back and frustration?
> 
> - terryR


Twasn't me, Terry, but 7 has been to his shop, I believe.

Frustration is from attempting duplication. I can make one that I'm pleased with, but trying to match it is really hard for me. Back hurts because it's my back and that's what it does.

Paul, I thought your family out of town - glad to hear otherwise.


----------



## terryR

Dude, I feel your back pain. Had surg in '98 and I've never been right.

+1 to duplication woes. If it's not too late, try a template from stiff material. Only way i can attempt it…










edit, those numerals should be doubled to reflect the diameter of the finished piece, not the freekin radius.


----------



## chrisstef

Awww sooky sooky now


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Terry, I usually use a contour gauge, like this:










But these handles get a little bigger with each size, so in this case I just wing it, without a lot of planning on paper.


----------



## terryR

Stef with his A game, damn! Excellent finish practice for the home.

And, Todd, remember we all are duplicating pretty much the same way. just the best we can. I'm certain yours' will be awesome; just go ahead and mail them to me. hey, Mos…


----------



## ToddJB

damn demo damn


----------



## AnthonyReed

That tenderloin looks delicious. Good Stuff Red.

What's your issue with runs in the morning 7?

Crook-backed banker? Injury or from always being hunched over counting money?

Walter is adorable Paul.

Looks amazing Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Weak spined, I guess, T.

No, most of it started when I broke my legs and ankles 9 years ago.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sucks, sorry man.


----------



## JayT

Holy moly, stef. Who built those doors that you're stealing pictures of?  Those cabinets are going to be sweet, dude.

Well, Paul, if you're going to have a shop helper, it's sure hard to beat cute one that wants to clean up.


----------



## 7Footer

T-loin does look hella good.

Yeah I visited Frank's shop one time but I wasn't on any of his videos. Terry Are you talking about that video where he's out with those guild members? Actually thinking about contacting him to see if we could strike a deal to have him cut some letters on his boss cnc machine for me, I gotta make two toy chests for my neices, their names are Rachel and Kamryn, I really don't want to have to make all the letters myself! Plus the cnc will make em clean AF.

They're just difficult T, it's hard getting out of bed, and I always have to take the browns to the superbowl first.. Then I feel like it takes me a while to get going, I run quite a bit slower than in the afternoon.. Maybe once the weather gets nicer and it isn't colder than a whores heart in the morning it'll get better.

Yeah it's probably residual from you falling off cliffs Todd. Sux dude. I saw a really good stretch the other day for back and knee pain on men's health. I will try to find the link.

Stef, great job dood. I want those doors to sit on my face.


----------



## chrisstef

I saw a really good stretch the other day for back and knee pain on men's health. I will try to find the link.

I'm not falling for that one again.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Vacation pics for T:



















Joe Bonamassa



















Harvey House - Barstow, CA


----------



## AnthonyReed

Slow start is definitely a down side to the morning run but it is so nice to have it done with and out of the way for the rest of the day.

Ha! @ Facing.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah it's a team stretch ya know, you really need at least one or two other people to 'do it' with you. You have to activate your hip flexors, and turn on your glutes.

No for realz, now I can't find the video, but it's basically a variation of this, where you stay as perpendicular to the floor as you can and sink in/down as far as you can into the leg on ground. Just like this but try and keep your body straight from the knee up, feels real nice on lower back. you can use one of those any surface with a comfortable height, in the vid he was using one of those plyo boxes.









Agree, it is really nice to get it done and out of the way, guess I just need to do get use to it.


----------



## Mosquito

> And, Todd, remember we all are duplicating pretty much the same way. just the best we can. I m certain yours will be awesome; just go ahead and mail them to me. hey, Mos…
> 
> - terryR


I'll let the drivers fall where they may


----------



## DanKrager

For those turning without a duplicator, duplicating parts precisely is an art that uses the eye's ability to see tiny differences. To help myself, I lay the crucial diameter lines on the template as seen above and using a pair of calipers and a parting tool, run the diameters till the calipers just slip over the turning in the groove left by the parting tool. This can be done safely while the turning is spinning…parting tool firmly in one hand, tiny cuts, and the calipers running on the turning as cutting progresses until they slip over without force. Then it's just a matter of eyeballing the connecting curves. I mark any transitions in the curve on the template. For example, on a plane knob the major diameter of the knob is a transition AND a critical diameter. The minor diameter of the knob is left generous to be able to fair the curve a tiny bit. The concave to convex transition between the major and minor diameters of the knob is a critical location worth marking and keeping track of as the turning progresses. Sometimes I'll turn a shoulder in the waste at that location so one corner of the shoulder is the transition point and the last remnants of it get removed in the finish cuts. One should be able to get very precise duplicates if your eye is good at matching curves. Takes time and practice.

I've not had good results from using the finger gauge as a template. A stiff cardboard with fine pencil marks works best for me. I save all those cardboards because sooner or later I'm likely to need another turning like it.
DanK


----------



## terryR

^yep, that's the most efficient way. and be sure to round off the tips of the lathe calipers.

7, that's the video. saw a ginger guy helping out! love Frank's shop too much, the CNC doesn't look too difficult to build, but cost prohibitive I assume?

TMI about the superbowl. just sayin


----------



## terryR

+1 to saving templates. my wife and everyone on FB wants more wooden eggs! LOL!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Paul! I hope it was a good show. I love the lattice/filigree in that banister.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, I'd agree about the zoos. But not all are bad. If you ever get the chance, go to San Diego and check out their zoo and then go to north county and go to the wild animal park. Way different than a normal zoo.

And along the same lines, I've heard the Georgia Aquarium was pretty amazing and actually gave the animals more room to roam. Plus they have whale sharks still I think.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan, I'm all about calipers, but it's the curves, as you mentioned, that seem to get me. I'm likely being too picky, but knowing this is going to someone who, hopefully, is equally concerned about their item ups the stakes for me.


----------



## ToddJB

Any of you Indiana boys need a sweet old school router table? http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=171720


----------



## summerfi

Major dental work for me today. I got a partial crown on one molar and had another molar extracted and a bone graft in prep for an implant. Loads of fun. The only good thing is I get to goof off and lay around the rest of the day.

The dentist let me watch his CNC machine making my crown. That was pretty cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Nothing like posting on a web forum while drugged up, Bob!

How long does the graft have to heal before they can put in the implant?


----------



## chrisstef

Watching a CNC work while high on dental drugs …. I'm in. That'll blow your mind!


----------



## summerfi

I think about 6 months Todd. Drugs….gimme mo drugs.


----------



## duckmilk

I think you're slurring your words Bob.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah, sorry, my fingers hurt from gripping the dentist chair.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a bit of cash this morning, rust hunting..









$10 for the old black bag and contents…









18V stuff. battery is now being charged up. has all the papers to it. Recip, megga mouse, saw. There was a pair of lazer levels in there, too.









Not too bad a morning…


----------



## lateralus819

> Vacation pics for T:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Bonamassa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey House - Barstow, CA
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Joe Bonamassa is a phenomenal musician. I saw him in NY on his 3 kings tour. It was pretty incredible.

Seen him twice already. Still keep checking his page to see if hes coming here again soon.


----------



## Brit

I feel you pain Bob. I'm going to the dentist on Tuesday next week and I can't wait. Been popping 12 ibuprofen every day for the last week.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Been to the GA aquarium a number of times, the first being the most memorable, going into the big room and seeing that giant wall of plastic was impressive. They do have whale sharks still but a few have died from inexplicable reasons, they just lost a beluga whale not too long ago also. They had hammer heads in the big tank to start with but they were snacking on the inventory so they were evicted. It was neat to watch the other fish give them their space when cruising around. Haven't yet made it to the SD zoo, but a pretty big wild life park toward central FL was cool too, most everything could roam free except for the predator/prey, way different than most city zoos.


> Duck, I d agree about the zoos. But not all are bad. If you ever get the chance, go to San Diego and check out their zoo and then go to north county and go to the wild animal park. Way different than a normal zoo.
> 
> And along the same lines, I ve heard the Georgia Aquarium was pretty amazing and actually gave the animals more room to roam. Plus they have whale sharks still I think.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## duckmilk

I agree that a lot of zoos are devising spaces more favorable to the species' natural environment. I applaud that and realize some of the animals would no longer be able to survive if returned to the wild.

How long does it take to get into the dentist Andy?


----------



## ClammyBallz

> $10 for the old black bag and contents…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


My wife would kick my ass if I bought power tools and them on the bed.


----------



## bandit571

Only place big enough to see what all there was in there….all back in the bag, now.

GrandBRATS have arrived…..peace no longer reigns…..the "I'm LOUDEST, I WIN!" crowd has begun their usual antics.


----------



## DanKrager

Said hello to someone y'all might know. Went to a show in Peoria and had a brief chance to talk to Steve Smith. He's doing road shows throughout the U.S. and calls them "Ripe", as in not young, not spoiled, just "Ripe". Funny guy!









DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

> Yeah it s a team stretch ya know, you really need at least one or two other people to do it with you. You have to activate your hip flexors, and turn on your glutes.
> 
> No for realz, now I can t find the video, but it s basically a variation of this, where you stay as perpendicular to the floor as you can and sink in/down as far as you can into the leg on ground. Just like this but try and keep your body straight from the knee up, feels real nice on lower back. you can use one of those any surface with a comfortable height, in the vid he was using one of those plyo boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, it is really nice to get it done and out of the way, guess I just need to do get use to it.
> 
> - 7Footer


Looks similar to what my PT had me do after both surgeries to stretch my lower back. But did it by laying on back and pulling my legs, probably due to not having the strength/agility after being cut on


----------



## jmartel

Nice view from the room.


----------



## 7Footer

Tuggernutz loves gettin' his legs pulled while in supine position.

Gary and I been Nizzles for close to a decade now.


----------



## 7Footer

p.s.
dont F with us








^but serious respect to Glenn jr. though for getting back out there and playing through it, that was impressive, that's some man sh!t.


----------



## chrisstef

One of our own on tour huh DanK. Cool meet n greet.

Best beer glass ever 7. Hand wash only? Thats gonna be a shiner in the mornin. Kemba's 37 couldnt close it out last night. One more shot at erasing that streak.

Off to a lil oceanside resort with the queen for the weekend. Spa, sleep n silence for our 5 year anniversary. Mortise n tenon time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get your groove on Stef. Have a good time. Happy anniversary.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Yeah, sorry, my fingers hurt from gripping the dentist chair.
> 
> - summerfi


My jaw always hurts after from holding it wide open.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Yeah it s a team stretch ya know, you really need at least one or two other people to do it with you. You have to activate your hip flexors, and turn on your glutes.
> 
> No for realz, now I can t find the video, but it s basically a variation of this, where you stay as perpendicular to the floor as you can and sink in/down as far as you can into the leg on ground. Just like this but try and keep your body straight from the knee up, feels real nice on lower back. you can use one of those any surface with a comfortable height, in the vid he was using one of those plyo boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, it is really nice to get it done and out of the way, guess I just need to do get use to it.
> 
> - 7Footer


The gentleman in the photo is stretching his right glute/piriformis and possibly his left hip flexors depending on position and weight distribution. The stretch you're describing, 7, is strictly a hip flexor stretch. Generally hip flexor stretches are prescribed to prevent or reduce anterior pelvic tilt, which can really mess up your back.

In general, back pain (or any joint pain) can best be reduced by increasing the muscle mass that supports that joint. The back is a very complicated example, but abdominal, hamstring, glute, and spinal erector strength should be a focus. Mobility in these areas should also be stressed, but could be achieved through regular, proper, weightlifting. In my opinion, strong quads should also help back pain.

In other words, squats and deadlifts will really really help your back pain, even if you have squished disks (you just need to use much lighter weights).


----------



## Pezking7p

Finished with all my friends pet projects, chickens and ducks are all set for a while….I guess I finally have some "me" time. Feels weird to be in the shop working on the projects I left a month ago. Like digging through someone else's belongings. Gotta get back in the swing of things.

Do I know Steve smith? I'm missing something on that one but it looks fun!

Have fun, Stef! Staying in ct? If you need any pointers for the weekend, we are all here for you buddy.


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate the offer pez. Yea staying in state. Well be at the waters edge in westbrook.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bird Rock coffee roasters - Little Italy, San Diego.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the run down Pez. Good information and nice to have an affirmation to my understanding of those facts. How long before you start getting eggs?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Morning view now that the clouds are gone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That trestle bridge is awesome! Where are you?


----------



## ToddJB

My money is on Bend.


----------



## jmartel

Outside of Bend, but yes. About a half hour away.


----------



## woodcox

Coco knobbery this morning. I busted it and had to finish shaping the cap on the drill press. It reminds me of some palm carving chisel handles I've seen before.


----------



## terryR

Very cool, JView.

nice one, woodcox! sick piece of coco…

[email protected] M/T work this weekend!


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart, you gonna ride that train?

Tony, eggs should start at 18 weeks old, or sometime around the beginning of August. Love the standard morning coffee shot.

Woody's turning knobs. Looks adult themed to me.


----------



## DanKrager

Steve Smith is the main character in the Red Green show aka Red Green. It's a fun show of silly handyman stuff that is as *********************************** as Canadians can manage, i.e. open bear traps in front of the camera(man) and gas cans on a puffing wood stove in the "shop". Cars get made into tanks and stuff, and when the hand saw (cringe) won't cut the top off a washing machine, a chain saw is the solution that doesn't work and the BFH comes out…solves everything every time. The handyman's secret weapon is duct tape and they use a LOT of it. It's a silly stitch.

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Holy crap is that Harold standing next to him? Did not even recognize. If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.

FYE, the girls are looking fluffed up on a rainy day. The boards they are perched on are a corral at the bottom of the ramp so I can shoo the ducks up at night. Dark wing is getting the hang of it. Goldie is not catching on so fast.


----------



## DanKrager

LOL, Pez. That's my clone son next to Steve. I won't tell him…

DanK


----------



## putty

I thought at first that it was The OF


----------



## putty

Thanks Duck!!! I got a call from Duck about free wood yesterday. We met up this morning and I got this pile of mahogany and lyptus. I could have taken much much more but I have no room. I'll leave the details about it to duck.


----------



## theoldfart

> I thought at first that it was The OF
> 
> - putty


Thanks for the compliment, Red Green is my hero!


----------



## 489tad

Congrats Stef!

Three more hours to end this hellish work week. Busy! All the younger guys yap they have no cash. When the OT is ripe for picking they pass it up. I take it. Tomorrow I have bending forms to make. Later


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## woodcox

I cut the metal part down some to flush it up with some more coco. Seems to work great so far, safer too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great digs Stef.

Very nice looking Woodcox.


----------



## duckmilk

That is really cool woodcox, coco snobbery ;-)

Happy anniversary Stef!

Love those pics Pez!

OK, to follow up on what Putty referred to, here are some pics of our morning adventure.
It all starts with a phone call from a really good friend who builds restaurant bars commercially, mostly from oak. One of his major clients for years has been TGI Fridays. He sends his bars nationwide and sometimes overseas.
He saves the good cutoffs that may be useful at some point, but after 20 so years, his rack has become overloaded. He told me to come get what I could use and will donate the rest to a high school. He said it was stuff too good to just trash.

Here is the rack Putty and I picked through, probably 12' wide by 8' tall.










Here is what is showing in my pickup, but there is more underneath that in the floor of the bed.



















A couple of views of the inside of the main shop. It's an old 84 Lumber Co. building.



















Some oak, mahogany, beech. (that wall is about 10' tall). This is just a portion of what I got.










One really nice mahogany board 3/4 x 9" x almost 14'. Really clear stuff.



















I forgot to take pics of some 4" x 1.75 thick walnut 7' or greater long that I will use for the bench top (when I get around to building it), but it was all finger jointed on the edges to be laminated into bar tops. Here is a pic of the ends, one of which is mated to a nice oak plank jointed the same.










Cheers all!


----------



## putty

Thanks again Duck, lets go back again on Monday!


----------



## duckmilk

Oh!! So you found room for some more?

It would be a lot more fun to go a quitting time and drink beer with the owner.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think this calls for a YOU SUCK!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Pez, and if we go back for more…we will suck more


----------



## jmartel

Dat moment when a rattlesnake jumps out at you when you aren't expecting it.










Took the wife to hike at Smith Rock state park. She didn't think it was as amusing as I did that we were hiking on a trail named "misery ridge" on our anniversary as I did.


----------



## widdle

Good stuff duck, apparently, Putty's your buddy..


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful Jmart.

Haha Wids, you are too. Yeah he lives really close to me, that is, just a little over 30 miles. If you want to take off and bring your pickup, you can pick up a load also!
I kind of hate taking too much cause the rest is going to a high school. Let the kids have some fun with it.


----------



## ToddJB

> Beautiful Jmart.
> 
> Haha Wids, you are too. Yeah he lives really close to me, that is, just a little over 30 miles. If you want to take off and bring your pickup, you can pick up a load also!
> I kind of hate taking too much cause the rest is going to a high school. Let the kids have some fun with it.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, don't feel like your taking from the kids. From all the teachers I know in schools with active woodshops they are stocked on wood, because they have descent budgets and the stationary machines last, so they have to annually spend that cash somewhere - it's usually on wood, from what I hear.


----------



## jmartel

So what you are saying, Todd, is to go raid the HS shops for wood. That'll teach those rotten kids.


----------



## Brit

Duck & Putty - I'm really happy for both of you, but it has to be said…


----------



## 7Footer

Mortise n tenon time, hahahaha! Git Sum Stef, places looks swanky af.

dayum nice hauls putty and duck!

Dat anti rack though…. fuggin awesome Dub-C.

Nice pics jmart, I haven't been to smith rock yet, wanted to for quite some time though.









^Pretty much how I feel every time I step in the shop, lol


----------



## putty

Yet another dog picture!
One of our dogs likes the new star wars movie!!!


----------



## terryR

Nice lumber score, guys. Very jelly here!

That's a meaty rattler. Glad he's heading the other direction. [email protected] misery anniversary.

happy sunday,


----------



## terryR

forum is dead today.
must be a big sale at the personal lube department!

a quick attempt at a center scriber from stabilized box elder, wish I placed the rods closer,


----------



## ToddJB

It's May - and snowing… We're bored.


----------



## bandit571

Dodging Thunder storms today…....there is a creek running across the floor of the dungeon shop….

Had a BIG, BROWN Spider rapell down to about the level of my nose last night, while I was working in the shop….it got the bum rush out of there,,,very quickly.

Had quarter sized hail about 20 east of here about an hour ago, tried loading and unloading groceries in the middle of a downpour ( no hail here), WalMart's parking lot for the wet T-shirt contest….......


----------



## BigRedKnothead

About five coats of satin poly. Lookin good, but I need this thing out of my shop. Can't work on anything else because i can't make any dust. 









Rained here all 4 of my days off. Jmart, you can have Seattle back.


----------



## duckmilk

Snowing again? Dang.

Looks fantastic Red. When is the delivery gonna happen? Maybe you could just have Todd come and get it for them since he's bored


----------



## duckmilk

> Dodging Thunder storms today…....there is a creek running across the floor of the dungeon shop….
> 
> - bandit571


That doesn't sound good. Spiders, meh. Walmart wet t-shirts, barf.


----------



## chrisstef

Snow in may would make me want to gouge my eyeballs out with spoons. Sorry todd.

Table lookin good rojo. Ive had about enough if finishing too red. Another couple days left here.

Terry thats crazy lookin. Wicked cool.

Bandit crowned this one the winner:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigRedKnothead

duck- looks like I'm gonna rent a uhaul trailer to pull behind my new pickemup…..and haul the set out to CO when we go on vacation in june.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Spent the weekend putting up walls for the spray booth. I got the filter frames assembled. Gonna finish up the bracing and call it quits for the night.


----------



## woodcox

Sunny+warm here today. Eff snow in May. Eff spiders. Two times.

That is sweet Terry. How far are the pins now? What size stock would be ideal with the pins closer?


----------



## woodcox

Redoing this tonight. At about the ten inch mark shown you can see why. I put a flat sawn stick right in the middle. Meat head move! I know better.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol @ Walmart wet t-shirt contest.

Mr Ballz I think you have too much free time. Spray booth is looking pretty sweet. How big is it?

We are house shopping again, apparently. Went cruising for acreages with barns today. Found a few cool ones.

Juuuust about ready to start cutting drawers for my coffee table and end table. Need to fine tune a few joints, chamfer a few things, and taper the legs.


----------



## terryR

^beautiful.

woodcox, the pins are 2" apart. I made it for scribing brass, and never used one at all so can't predict usage yet. I think your straightedge is bowed?


----------



## Tugboater78

Ibuildit.ca inspired stand for my miter saw, almost done.

Need to finish the wings and install them, using Jay Bates method.

Been using it while finishing it up, and capturing way more dust, without having my dust deputy hooked up, than my previous setup. Finished piping up dust collection a bit ago. Test run pointed out some needed touchups to do a bit better.


----------



## woodcox

Solid table work Dans.

One of the worst tools I can rember buying was a 6" empire combo square from a home store. It is square, but the slot through the head was machined like two degrees out of parallel to the cheeks. One of the only tools I've thrown in my shop. The others just quickly misplaced. I have empire 36" & 48" long rules, which I like and have consumed several. Long time ago I geeked out for a minute and built one of these. The chassis sides are from a cut up aluminum rule. The cool kids made tube chassis crawlers from automotive brake lines. Several full size chassis have been derived from these toys. Kinda cool for a minute. 








Nice tug. What did you have the saw on previously?

Been a while but I seem to remember an LJ's basement shop pic with the miter saw atop the washer and dryer. Lol. Sadly, my lid open BBQ infeed miter saw support on deck while trimming my remodel went undocumented. That I'm aware of.


----------



## ToddJB

Busy weekend, boys. Good job all.

Red, you swinging through my hood in June? Got dates yet?

Working on my screwdrivers some more. Making a set for the swap, and one for the father-in-laws retirement. Both need to be done on 18th. I'm pushing it.


----------



## DanKrager

Is it me or is the site having picture problems? I don't see any pictures in any of the threads. ??? No changes here that I can remember

DanK


----------



## WillliamMSP

I'm see them all just fine.


----------



## ToddJB

> I m see them all just fine.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Ditto


----------



## jmartel

Todd, you're further along than I am. I've got the blanks cut out and one tenon cut for a ferrule. That's it. Gonna do a bunch tonight, though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Putty and Duck. Thank you for the pics.

Tis the season JSlither. Thanks for the pics.

May snow is dumb.

Table is sweet Red.

Where are you moving to Pez? The tables are looking great.

Sorry about the bow Woodcox.

Nice work Tug.

I am seeing pictures Dan.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Saturday, San Diego's Little Italy Artwalk:









Some street pieces I saw along the way:


















I bought a print:


----------



## ToddJB

I always pictured you as a pus in a prius, but never as literal as a picture of a pus in a prius.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!

eff you.


----------



## chrisstef

I like that print T.

Pouring rain today. Great start to a Monday. Rain all week to boot. Final coat on the doors last night. Rub out with wax tonight. Still another 4-5 days of finish on the carcass. Too scared to finish it vertically so its sloooow going. Gotta find me some hinges. Wanna wrap this thing up in a bad way.


----------



## 7Footer

ha! That print is awesome Mr. T. Pus.

Bandit does love some back titties.

Great looking end table Pez!

Todd, Jmart - you guys are both ahead of me! I have my design idea down, lol. Gonna be pushing it to get Mos a progress pic by tomorrow though.

Sucks about the weather Stef, I won't brag about how fuggin beautiful the weather has been here the last couple days!


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is busy chasing underage stuff…









Momma Cat is trying to wean them….fun times..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww!


----------



## DanKrager

FYI, I use Firefox browser and discovered that one has to allow some tracking to occur before pictures will appear. A while ago, I shut down ALL tracking and didn't connect the disappearing pictures with that event. I enabled limited tracking and the pictures now show. Hmmmm. Plays with my paranoia.

Back to cutting dovetails on six drawers.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

I run firefox browser, AND Ghostery tracker blocker…..no problems with photos..
And…NO ADS!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Man its so Monday that ive even got trucks not wanting to work. 2 trucks down on the day. Wtf.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhg! Lazy [email protected]*king trucks.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol … yup. So much for hauling that skid steer tomorrow. Those were the only 2 pickups with the ability to tow machinery. Ohh well, gonna have to flat bed her.

Found On Road Dead. X2.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Both on the same day is some kind of luck…


----------



## 7Footer

Fuggin kittens are so cute.

I would've had a decent Monday if it weren't for you damn trucks! (villiain from scooby doo). Fixed Or Repaired Daily! lol

OMFG Terry I cannot believe how awesome that stabilized box elder looks…. Now you got me thinking!


----------



## jmartel

Can you tow a skidsteer with a 1/2 ton or do you need the 3/4 ton ones with a gooseneck to tow it? I have no idea of the weight of one.


----------



## ShaneA

I was going to throw a guess that they were Fords. But, then I thought it would be too soon.

F'ed Over Rebuilt Dodge

Fix Or Repair Daily

I could go on…


----------



## chrisstef

A 3/4 ton with a ball hitch is good enough jmart. We beefed up the brakes and leaf springs on the 350 for towing though. Depending on the model and attachments they clock in at around 6,000 lbs.

Lol at the Scooby ref.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin' Hog was sending me beefcake shots all swole up from his touted workout regime…. he continually wants me to gain weight and become a power lifter or some sh!t. It's insane, I'm barely 5'7" and would look so stupidly compensatory. He will not let up. 
Since I know it's just that he wants me to mount him I sent him a shirtless-bathroom-selfie so he could just go 'bate, get it out of his system, and let me alone about not power lifting. The response…. "lol, dude you need to put on some weight"... I am sensing a circle in this argument. Bless his ******************** heart.


----------



## ToddJB

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## AnthonyReed

I scrub that stuff from my phone Todd, I can't chance someone discovering me slutting for Hog.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahahah! Dood. that is hilarious. Last time he text me I asked if he'd done anything hetero lately and he said just building that house and lifting, one quote I remember… "Getting strong as f#ck bro!" He's deep in it, in fact he was on Tosh.0 a few weeks ago.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap!


----------



## ToddJB

He's got a point. A Vienna sausage between a couple of raisens looks a lot bigger than in between a couple of grapefruit.


----------



## JayT

> A Vienna sausage between a couple of raisens looks a lot bigger than in between a couple of grapefruit.
> 
> - ToddJB


Sounds like the voice of experience.


----------



## bandit571

Hung like a Hamster??


----------



## ToddJB

I'm a man who knows his way around a good piece of cured meat, JayT.


----------



## boatz

One more picture of Sadie in shop dog mode


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I was going to throw a guess that they were Fords. But, then I thought it would be too soon.
> 
> F ed Over Rebuilt Dodge
> 
> Fix Or Repair Daily
> 
> I could go on…
> 
> - ShaneA


Don't you go jinxing me already Shane. I dig my truck so far….but time will be the test of reliability.

Love me some Tundras, but :
a) they need to come up with something that doesn't get 12mpg 
and 
2) they need to quit making seats sized for Mr. Miyagi


----------



## Pezking7p

> Fuggin Hog was sending me beefcake shots all swole up from his touted workout regime…. he continually wants me to gain weight and become a power lifter or some sh!t. It s insane, I m barely 5 7" and would look so stupidly compensatory. He will not let up.
> Since I know it s just that he wants me to mount him I sent him a shirtless-bathroom-selfie so he could just go bate, get it out of his system, and let me alone about not power lifting. The response…. "lol, dude you need to put on some weight"... I am sensing a circle in this argument. Bless his ******************** heart.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You should get fat and strong.


----------



## duckmilk

> One more picture of Sadie in shop dog mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boatz


Looks like she is waiting for you to finish up so you can play ball with her. "C'mon dad, aren't you done yet?"


----------



## terryR

that's Hog?
OMG.

love my ford. for eleven years now.










edit…dammit photobucket


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red - don't let them give you crap about your new truck. All manufacturers can have issues. My last 3 trucks were Fords. The one I had before this one was 2004 with 115k. No issues at all. My wife pestered me to get a new truck a few months ago (bless her heart) and I found a 2014 at a dealership with 2 miles on it. Of course they wanted to get rid of it. V8 with a 6 speed auto gets me about 21 hwy and 16.5 city. My wife says it is like sitting in our living room compared to her Sentra. By the way, it's the XLT model with an 8ft bed. Hard to find, but they do make them.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Better view of how long the bed is:










Love your Ford Terry!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Dang, that's like a limo Paul. I didn't really need the 8' bed much. the super cab and a 6.5" bed feels long enough.


----------



## Pezking7p

"Long enough".


----------



## Mosquito

Terry's picture reminds me, someone parked this next to me in the parking ramp last week









Maserati GranTurismo. Even had a child booster seat in the back. My wife still didn't think it was practical though :-(


----------



## jmartel

All that money spent on the car, and they can't even park it correctly.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> All that money spent on the car, and they can t even park it correctly.
> 
> - jmartel


I hate ****ty parkers. If someone is on (or flirting with) the line like that, I won't park next to them, 'cause I'd have to do the same, then if they move, I end up looking like the guy that can't park.


----------



## Pezking7p

> All that money spent on the car, and they can t even park it correctly.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> I hate ****ty parkers. If someone is on (or flirting with) the line like that, I won t park next to them, cause I d have to do the same, then if they move, I end up looking like the guy that can t park.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Maybe only one persons has ever parked like that, and it's been cascading through the lot ever since…


----------



## WillliamMSP

lol - break the cycle, people.


----------



## chrisstef

Eff that. Park as tight to their door handle as you can.


----------



## theoldfart

^ oh yea, it's required! think of it as re-education!


----------



## WillliamMSP

I almost always have the kid in tow, and he sits on that side, otherwise I relish being a jerk to a jerk.


----------



## theoldfart

no kids and a twelve year old Tacoma, no worries. measure the gap in microns


----------



## john2005

> All that money spent on the car, and they can t even park it correctly.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> I hate ****ty parkers. If someone is on (or flirting with) the line like that, I won t park next to them, cause I d have to do the same, then if they move, I end up looking like the guy that can t park.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I'm the jackass that would pull up in an old beat up piece of crap and park 6" off his drivers door. Even if it meant I had to climb out the other side. But my "world peace meter" isn't screwed down as tight as it used to be. Its like the wrong way to break the cycle…

Meanwhile, finally blew the cobwebs off the mtn bike last night. This whole moving thing is taking up way to much of the free time I didn't have.

Vantage point from the drivers seat.










The house we are looking at is more or less dead center of the pic. Maybe half a dozen blocks from that bridge.


----------



## Mosquito

> All that money spent on the car, and they can t even park it correctly.
> 
> - jmartel


He's parked perfectly fine for the spot he is in. Notice how far I am from that line too (red car on the left)? That's because there's a pillar in the middle of what would be a parking spot if not for the pillar. The pillar is right in the middle, and takes up about 1/3 the length with the rest off. It's only about 24" wide though. When you park on either side of that pillar, you park closer to it, giving yourself extra room (like I did), which allows the next person to have a little extra room, until it gets back to normal. It's pretty much the same on all the floors, people that generally park there know and abide by the "park over, and give them slightly more room" philosophy. I would even say that he could have parked over the line a little more even.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cute pooch.

Ha! That's not Hog Terry. Hog is a beast but not a muscle head like that.

Vroooom vehicles!

Great view John. Thanks.


----------



## 7Footer

and a 6.5" bed feels long enough. I see what you did there Red. lol.

Hog might cream himself if he knew people were comparing him to Rich Piana though, you never know. 5%-ERS FOR LIFE!!

Nice view John!

hahaha, John goes Dukes of hazzard to get out when he parks, and Stef crawls out the back window of the Runner.


----------



## ToddJB

You guys are giving me truck envy.

Boatz, that is one awesome looking shop mop.

My name is Todd and I like bad movies as long as they are heavily action oriented (he says as he just finished watching 3 trailers for Warcraft).


----------



## terryR

Jelly of the mtn bike time…an old passion! Love the views…

Best reason to leave the doors off the Jeep is to park inches away from turds in a Porsche. Luckily for me, i haven't had to park in a deck since 1999. Cannot imagine backing out an 8-foot long bed with a camper shell.


----------



## Pezking7p

Having played Warcraft and World of Warcraft for years, I suspect that the Warcraft movie will probably be quite good. Blizzard knows their stuff. Just wonder if it will appeal to a wide audience or if too many people will be turned off. The comic book movie era (and the fantasy era) is upon us so maybe this will be a big hit.


----------



## WillliamMSP

If they do it right and appeal to their core audience, I suspect that they will not have to appeal to a wide audience to be successful. I mean, I don't think that they're going to have an MCU-level box office take, but they'll do well enough to warrant another film.


----------



## ToddJB

Never played the game, but man, big creatures smashing things with wicked big knarled hammers, yep, I'm in.


----------



## Pezking7p

I have a hard time imagining you sitting down to play any game, but that's about the gist of the game, with rewards for smashing things in good fashion.

8:00-4:00 training mon-thur this week. Also have to drive to Chillicothe, OH on Saturday to meet my dad and pick up his router table/router/lift. Hard to swallow 12 hours of driving for a router table but at least I'll get to see my dad.


----------



## ToddJB

I really enjoy group board and card games. Catan, Ticket to Ride, Dominion, Euchre, Texas Hold'em, etc, but yeah, never got into video games. Well, one time in college I locked myself into my dorm room when I first experienced a PS2 with Metal Gear Solid 2. Played 3 days straight skipped classes and meals, but I beat that MF'er. One binge got it out of my system.


----------



## chrisstef

I miss a good hardcore crack session with video games. I never got into the role players but me and the boys would go full tard on socom / COD when it first came out. Dropping internet lines from the third floor to the first out the window and cramming 3 old school projection TV's into one apartment. 12-14 hour sessions.

I haven't played a video game in years. I miss you nofriendo.


----------



## ShaneA

"nofriendo" lol

I had more epic sessions that I care to remember. Not so much anymore, but I still enjoy a little bit every so often with my daughter.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I enjoy a good game that I can sink a couple hundred hours into, but I typically only do that during the depths of winter, these days. Put some time in to Fallout 4 this winter, but haven't touched in in more than two months. Will probably revisit in the late fall when all of the DLC is out. Dishonored 2 and the latest Deus Ex will probably get some play time, too.


----------



## jmartel

I was always more of a Battlefield series type of person rather than COD or Medal of Honor stuff. I sunk probably at least 1000 hours into Battlefield 1942. Great game.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I can not/will not do any kind of online multiplayer/cooperative gaming. I wouldn't want to drop in and play with any old schmoes, but I also wouldn't want regulars nudging me to spend time that I don't have on missions/raids/whatever, either.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This was my jam:








I can still smell the Vaseline and animal crackers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope you have a good safe trip and visit Pez.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Water-based solutions wash out of plushies much more easily.

So I hear.


----------



## 7Footer

lol @ Care bears, smell the vasoline and animal crackers.

Nofriendo! Havent played vidz in years either, last time i got caught up though was on a pc game about 4 years ago, I was in deep, Command and Conquer Tiberium Alliances, so effin fun.. Doom, Heretic, Quake, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, Extra Innings, Mario Kart 64 (top 10 world ranking), Halo, GTA, NBA Jam, Tiger Woods, Nba live, among others. Full tard.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Mosquito

I play Age of Empires II with the Forgotten Empires expansion (not the steam Age HD version, the original) about once a year, and occasionally play some Forza, but both are equally rare… I used to enjoy playing games with friends, I just don't find myself with the time to spend doing it anymore.


----------



## TheGreatJon

I never much understood the games that required me to meet up with other people online and be cooperative. If I was going to play video games, I was going to put on my headphones and make the world disappear. If I had to see people online "live" it would have been because I was gearing up to run around shooting them and/or meleeing them in the back.

I sold my system in grad school after going full tard for about 40 hours straight with Skyrim. I still miss it sometimes… but then I think about howI'd never have graduated and I'd probably be a horrible husband/father/employee/person if I dove back in. Ah the joys of an addictive personality.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sometimes I cut myself.


----------



## bandit571

Son was playing a lot of Assisin's Creed games, he might be waiting on the latest one, now. Already done with the Syndicate one..

Had to dig a hole..









Other than a forstner bit for the two corners, all else was chisel work..









Just to house a plane in a lid. Simple, little Box?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I still miss it sometimes… but then I think about howI d never have graduated and I d probably be a horrible husband/father/employee/person if I dove back in. Ah the joys of an addictive personality.
> 
> - TheGreatJon


I used to be pretty susceptible to life-can-wait gaming marathons, but I think that being a husband/father/employee tempers things quite a bit (though, as said above, I still will not touch online multi/cooperatives). IF I'm going to sacrifice anything, it's going to be my own sleep - not work or family time - and even then it only takes a couple days of going to bed in the AM (that new game shine!) to realize that you can shut it off and it'll still be there when you decide to turn it back on, whether it's the next day or the next month.


----------



## chrisstef

Some scumbag smashed out my wifes car window n jacked her purse. Did the same to 3 others in the parking lot. Sucky people suck.

I lol'd hard at "i cut myself".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn that is bullsh!t, sorry man.


----------



## 7Footer

x2 @ hard lol.

damn bro, that is so weak! U gotta get wifey out of the slums brah! jk, sorry man!


----------



## chrisstef

Kicker is that she was volunteering at a state park workin outside in the rain planting a butterfly garden. Whatever though, dirtbags got away with a couple hundy worth of gear but not a nickel in cash. I hope they trade it for thar dirty dope thats goin around. Karma gonna catch em one day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow. So lame.

Fuggers.


----------



## Pezking7p

Did not know we had so many closet game junkies in house. I started on Zelda, dragon warrior, and final fantasy. Moved on to myth, Warcraft, then battlefield and quake 3, then I found MMOs and played for several years, I got pretty serious the last year and that burned me out. Never interfered much with my life. Probably pissed off some girlfriends but they sucked anyway. I don't think I've played a video game in years.

Sucks about the wife's purse, Stef. Hope they catch the guy.

Tony, do we need to talk? If you're hurting yourself, the Care Bears can't help you, but I can. Bring the Vaseline.


----------



## Pezking7p

Chicken feeder made from a cat litter tub. Their little fuzzy butts are so cute.


----------



## 7Footer

I hope they trade it for Krokodil and rot their limbs off.

Hoping the Zers can put up a better fight against the dubs tonight. Any of you see that debacle at the end of the OKC v SAS game last night? Wow. Gonna have a couple peeps over and grill up some chicken skewers. Git sum!

Man those little ones are growing fast!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Pretty crappy way to end it, 7. On a related note, I think that the refs should can it with the two minute report mea culpa stuff. Keeping tabs on your crews is all fine and dandy, but keep it internal if you're not going to change the outcome of the game - that's just stirrin' up a big ol' bucket of scat.


----------



## widdle

Sounds like a rough area for butterflies…

Ninja…









Not a ninja…


----------



## 7Footer

Lol Widdle! Sweet little mini miter.

Bill, you mean them admitting all the mistakes they made? Yeah it's really stupid.


----------



## duckmilk

That suks Stef. There's gotta be a way to put a GPS thing in a woman's purse to let the cops track it. That would teach their sorry a$$.

Since I don't have a hand tool mitre saw setup yet, that would be cool to make Wids. Did you use an existing mitre setup to make the cuts?

Most of you are too young to know this computer game, but in vet school, early 90's, someone put the game Escape From Wofenstein (Castle?) on the school computer system so it could be accessed in the study labs. Usage in said labs increased dramatically. The programmer employees removed it numerous times, but it kept showing back up. That was my first experience with gaming. I no longer play them, but they were fun.

BTW: The original was in DOS format.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you're having enjoyment from the poultry experience Pez. Yes, they are still cute.

Vaseline? Bill sells K-Y, water soluble.


----------



## chrisstef

Wasnt wofenstein the first doom?

Cab doors are finished. One coat to go on the carcass. Home stretch.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Eff that. Park as tight to their door handle as you can.
> 
> - chrisstef


If I'm in my truck, this is my policy, cause I can always crawl oiut the back window if need be. Well Worth it..

I park my car as far away from everyone else as I can, I would go ballistic if it ended up with a dent from someone's door.

Retired gamer here too, mario, zelda, Sim City, MUDs, Age of Empires, Diablo, Acheron's Call, Everquest, World of Warcraft, 5 years of hardcore guild officer/raid leader/main tank, burnt me out finally. Now I dabble a little with some phone games like Boom Beach and Clash of Clans, when I am bored.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hahaha I made the same MMO progression, except I started with asherons call 2 and then Everquest 2.

Yah I saw castle wolfenstein in the computer store in about 1991. I still remember the store, and wanting the game but I think it was Dos only, and we had an apple. We bought a game called wings of fury or something like that, cool game.


----------



## widdle

Duck
I have just used sleds,
mitre guages and shooting boards the last year and a half..Suprising to say , I haven't missed the chop saws..


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh I forgot Doom and wolfenstein, after kings quest and Oregon trail…

Widdle I have made a couple sleds, but since I screwed them up(I guess) I don't find them trustworthy.. Maybe I'll try a round again soon.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sled's are dead nuts 100% on if you use the 5 cuts method to square them.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Sled s are dead nuts 100% on if you use the 5 cuts method to square them.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I was dead on when I first made my reg sled, then a while after I used it again and it was off, fixed, then used again and fixed, used again was off again, been hanging on wall ever since.

Will make another before long, but shrug, work around the problems till then.


----------



## Mosquito

One of my case modding friends did a Wolfenstein mod back in the day


----------



## TheFridge

> Nice lumber score, guys. Very jelly here!
> 
> That s a meaty rattler. Glad he s heading the other direction. [email protected] misery anniversary.
> 
> happy sunday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


A teacher in electrical school told the class about the dangers of using a threader like that. He told us he was threading a piece with a 2 foot 90 on the end and his female helper got too close. He said it caught her jumpsuit right in between her hoo-hah's and ripped that puppy almost completely off of her. With no blood drawn. He said it was a sight to behold


----------



## TheFridge

> lol @ Care bears, smell the vasoline and animal crackers.
> 
> Nofriendo! Havent played vidz in years either, last time i got caught up though was on a pc game about 4 years ago, I was in deep, Command and Conquer Tiberium Alliances, so effin fun.. Doom, Heretic, Quake, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, Extra Innings, Mario Kart 64 (top 10 world ranking), Halo, GTA, NBA Jam, Tiger Woods, Nba live, among others. Full tard.
> 
> - 7Footer


Command and conquer here as well bud 

Company of heroes was another great RTS. I bought a graphics card just so I could watch pieces of people scatter when I called in a howitzer barrage.

Then I discovered call of duty 4 multiplayer on PS3. I pretty much ruled that B.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Video games are evil. My first addiction was a Tolkien based MUD. Nothing like a text based online roleplaying game . I did make 5 figures a month playing Everquest for awhile, but that windfall was very short lived. I've finally quit playing games for the most part, but Dark Souls 3 has just sucked me back in a bit.


----------



## jmartel

I was never much of a Command and Conquer fan. I liked it, but it never made my favorites list. I was more of a Starcraft or Rise of Nations person. Homeworld was another great one in that style, but it never really got that big comparatively.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Spray booth suction.


----------



## chrisstef

That's pez's specialty too clammy ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the update pics Pez, they're cool to watch growing up. Silly ass ducks.

Hoo-hah's are fun.

7' loves booth suction.


----------



## terryR

No video games for me. I hate games. just lock me in the shop with a bowl and some wood please.

cloudy and overcast yesterday. Our vintage barn, tractor shed, chicken coop, and view,


----------



## AnthonyReed

There is a Meetup group I participate in (L.A. Architecture, Interior Design & Decorative Arts) which has arranged a private visit to Lautner's Sheats-Goldstein House. It's the Jackie Treehorn house from the Big Lebowski and it was recently bequeathed to the LA County Museum of Art (LACMA); its first-ever architecture acquisition. I get to go on May 15th and I'm pretty stoked about it.
















































































































































I hope he is around, I want to meet him:


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, that place looks cool. But not comfortable.


----------



## ShaneA

I guess there will be no rearranging of the furniture?


----------



## AnthonyReed

So pretty Terry.

Elaborate on comfortable? Soft sofa and overstuffed chairs for lounging?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Tony, that place looks cool. But not comfortable.
> 
> - ToddJB


Needs a rug to really tie the room together.


----------



## jmartel

You would think for photos they would at least pull the sheets tight on the bed.


----------



## putty

Pretty cool Tony, I love the view from the desk (6th picture)


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, I'd be willing to be your date for that trip! You do like 'em older right?


----------



## ToddJB

I don't know if I can put my finger on a set of attributes that define comfy for me. I would suspect that it has to do with the non-traditional room shapes, defined lines, and lack of any soft curves. Also I think it has to do with how much open space there is.

I generally feel this way about most mid-mod design, but never put thought into why.



> Needs a rug to really tie the room together.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Perfect follow up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Physical and mental fitness are the general determinatives Kev, I've not found age as being of practical relevance. Come along if you like.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tony that's awesome you get to go check that out, don't see any chance of getting out to CA any time soon and I wasn't aware the house was now owned by LACMA. If they do make it opened to the public, even if infrequently it might be worth a dedicated trip. I love Lautner's work, I bought a book of different stuff he did off Amazon for little $$, well worth it. I did first learn about what he had done after seeing the Big Lebowski.


----------



## 7Footer

The Treehorn house is amaze-balls Tony…. thanks for the pix. There would be booth-suction-a-plenty if I lived up in there. Sheets on that bed are messy because it's the 'gettin a j' bed.

Blazers straight dominated 3 of 4 quarters last night, then Dub just went nuts, outscored us 34-12 in the 4th. I wanna hate them, I'm trying, getting close with Draymond, his yelling and screaming gets old, but they're all just so effin good, it's sort of a pleasure to watch, I just can't hate them like I hate the Clippers and Rockets.

+1 for lock me in the shop with a bowl and some wood!

Hellz yeah Fridge, C&C is so sick, it really brought out the teenager in me, old shcool punching keyboards and $h!t.

Wolfenstein case is rad Mos!


----------



## ShaneA

I don't think that was the type of bowl he was talking about 7.


----------



## chrisstef

Well it aint for cap'n crunch. ^

Maybe it is? 
After?
2 bowls?

Treehorn needs a white Russian. Dems are tasty milkshakes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Milkstomp?


----------



## chrisstef

Milkshoe?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's the one!


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to cap'n crunch, roof of my mouth be damned.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, very nice. Where do you keep the still?


----------



## widdle

I been there Tony…About 6 or 7 years ago a guy (Duncan) lived across the street, was the architect for that house making changes the last ten + years or soo…They carpenters were looking for another guy…Soo he took me up there and hung out for a few hours…I think they were forming that bar (sixth pic from the top) ..Pretty insane property, although i wasn't that into it..All built in concrete.. They would spend weeks if not months,forming ******************** out, and than the owner and architects would decide to make changes constitantly I passed on working there, looked like a hassle…It was a small crew of like three..They had been there fiull time for years…Some gnarly detailed forming…
Like three days after i went up there, Duncan's, like hey man the guys like you , What do ya think ? I was like, no way man, looks like a hassle…Ha..


----------



## chrisstef

Wifey's getting all her personals back in order. Got the new window in this morning, hit city hall for a new birth cert, AAA for a new license and now on the horn with all the creditors trying to straighten that out. For a $200 purse and wallet, those douche pickles sure caused an entire day of pain. And one less vacation day. Mufuggers even jacked her lunch bag. I hope they opened up the week old tuna container (not my wife, lol) that was in there.


----------



## chrisstef

That would be a tough place to work Widds. Constantly doing the same thing twice, or more, times would break me. Id lose it. You made the right choice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sounds as though it would be tedious, not sure if it would be any kind of rewarding in that circumstance.

No surprise that your big league skills were recognized however. You swagger when you strut, it's undeniable.


----------



## widdle

I think it would have been a cool gig for the right person, Even parking and getting to your tools in the truck was a mission…The crew was super friendly old skool guys…and everyone got paid..I was actually probably there for like three hours, and i don't think i heard a tool being used..Seemed like between the carpenters ,homeowner and arch. Lot's and lots of chatting.lol.But seemed to be a very comfortable situation as every one was getting paid well..Regardless..You got to realize…All the forming needs to be removed and than finished..Pretty insane..


----------



## widdle

On a stupid side note ,cuz i can't remember the recipe , That same architect turned me on to this cool finish..Japan drier, pine tar and ? i'm an idiot, can't remember..but it was the best smelling stuff…Either blo or mineral spirits was the third ingredient i think..


----------



## widdle

Tony, The Architect's name is Duncan Nicholson…


----------



## 7Footer

That would be pretty wild… Imagine having so much money you pay thousands of dollars for something, then you decide you want to re-do it, no biggie! It would be kinda defeating to tear out something you just made too.

$hitty deal Stef, and having to burn a vacay day…. hard lol @ not the wife's albacore

Been a while since I hooked up some kabobs, dank city. Loving that weber bbq.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I wanna hate them, I m trying, getting close with Draymond, his yelling and screaming gets old, but they re all just so effin good, it s sort of a pleasure to watch, I just can t hate them like I hate the Clippers and Rockets.
> 
> - 7Footer


His yellin' and flexin' is so annoying, but damn if he don't back it up on both ends of the court.


----------



## terryR

No capt crunch in my shop! dudes!

Bob, I can show you the still when you visit, otherwise…what still? LOL.

Wife is out of town for a week for business. what the hell do I do with 8 eggs a day? I certainly don't consider them food…only for making cakes and such.


----------



## widdle

Roll one up…Cobble up a little lemonade and eggs stand by the road…Be patient…Somebody will drive by..


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha. You don't like breakfast eggs Terry? Shame on you! lol… I would eat eggs every single day if I woke up early enough! My aunt makes this egg caserole every christmas that is to die for! Funny though one of my co-workers is the same way, but he's obsessed with chickens, has a bunch of these crazy hard to find breeds, but he only eats hard boiled eggs, doesn't like em any other way.

Exactly Bill. I have no problem disliking andrew bogut though, i never have, he's a touch-hole.


----------



## ToddJB

> Roll one up…Cobble up a little lemonade and eggs stand by the road…Be patient…Somebody will drive by..
> 
> - widdle


Terry be like…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Widdle when Shane comes out to study your moves may I audit the course a few days? Mix up some test batches of the finish and let us know what the correct mix is.

Duncan Nicholson:








Got it, thank you. I will check out his works.

Those look tasty 7!

Eggs are delicious. Every single way. Delicious.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## bandit571

^ BTDT, now way too old to do that stuff…....knees and back issues.

Now prefer to build a box,,,









And I have the first, Wash Coat on it..









Even tried out this yard sale find….









Heavy saw, though. part of what was in that $10 Tool bag….









I guess it will do…


----------



## chrisstef

No slurry on the loafer dunc!

I'm not a huge fan of eggs but ill eat em. Scrambled or fried hard preferably. Runny eggs are gag material.

Diggin on the kabobbers 7.

Id guess blo or turpentine widds. The japan drier would be to help it evaporate, the spirits would do the same thing I believe.

Eyeball deep in some prints and specs that don't make a lick of sense. Building has a bunch of lead but they don't tell us what to do with it. Sample it on site for toxicity. Ok, so if it comes back at a hazardous level whos eating the $8500 dumpsters? I carried 20 dumpsters …. exposure of a measly $170k. The best line is "at the end of the renovation (when everything is put back together) wipe down every component to ensure there is no residual lead dust". 4 stories …. wipe down … everything.


----------



## widdle

Yep, Tony that's him…That pyrimad thing was probably a hundred g's by the time he drew it, mocked it up and chatted about it for a month…Suprised they have exposed hardware…It would be interesting to know if it's still exposed when you check it out…he has like a hundred pound female airedale terrier that would drag him around the neighborhood…Funny dude…I was pretty shocked when i got to the site…He gave me no heads upon what the project was..I thought it was judt some normal type job…funny…The showers are really cool, from what i remember…All glass, no hinges..


----------



## widdle

Pretty sweet pack there bandit, Is that the black and decker sawzall with a lazer beam ? I bought a ridged pack one time, the screw gun was so heavy i had tennis elbow for a year…Brutal..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amazing. If it is still there I will check to see how they finished the hardware. Thanks for all the insight Wids, very cool.


----------



## bandit571

No lazer on this one. Megga Mouse sander, and a sawzall. 18V tools seem to be a bit heavy…..

But, for $10….can't complain too much..


----------



## 7Footer

> Roll one up…Cobble up a little lemonade and eggs stand by the road…Be patient…Somebody will drive by..
> 
> - widdle
> 
> Terry be like…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Wow, somehow I left this on my screen while I went to lunch…... I know at least one person saw it because theres a pile of mail on my desk. Lawl.

Eggz, any way!


----------



## widdle

Stef's guys draw cross hair's on a flashlight and duck tape it to there Milwaukee's when it get's technical…


----------



## chrisstef

You are one creative SOB widdle. Lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is awesome 7! Who delivers the mail?


----------



## 7Footer

My pops. hahahahahahahah


----------



## AnthonyReed

HA!!


----------



## terryR

So sorry, Pops.
not enough traffic out here to justify the bra.

ninja,









not so ninja,


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap, that is awesome. Full ninja! I had no idea you can do that.


----------



## 489tad

Tony great pictures. When you do the tours are you allowed to root through the closets, cabinets and under the beds? What about checking out the mechanicals? Maybe there's an illegal water drain or something. I always get the bums rush when I do stuff like that.


----------



## widdle

tad..There's nothing there. No nick nacks or nada..There is really almost nothing to put anything in…when i was there , there was a towel hanging over the glass panel shower…Bummed me out…Supposedly he has a good stash of fresh tooth brushes for the ladies…Ninja….

Im calling kung foo ninja on the pipe… Doesn't that chip get buried ? Ninja..


----------



## widdle

> Holy crap, that is awesome. Full ninja! I had no idea you can do that.
> 
> - 7Footer


He can. You can't…Not a ninja…


----------



## jmartel

> He can. You can t…Not a ninja…
> 
> - widdle


Savage.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_burn_centers_in_the_United_States


----------



## duckmilk

That is really cool Terry!



> I always get the bums rush when I do stuff like that.
> 
> - 489tad


Bums rush??? Explain please? It sounds like a British bathroom emergency.


----------



## terryR

thanks, guys.
that spot I bummed won't be hidden. But I can re-turn it smaller and all is well.

at least the air flow is correct…after that it's just decoration anyway. LOL.


----------



## 489tad

Duck Bums Rush is something my mom said, her generation. Can't have the bums hanging around, get them out of here. Probably depression era slang.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Dan. From Dictionary.com: "Forcible ejection, abrupt dismissal. For example, When Henry started shouting, the bouncer gave him the bum's rush, or Within hours of being fired, Alice was given the bum's rush. This idiom uses bum in the sense of "a vagrant or tramp." [; early 1900s ]"


----------



## Tugboater78

Sigh, 3 weeks over, back to water,diesel,coal,steel for a few weeks, 7 more weeks of real life and I will be signing over my 38 years of being a "bachelor"


----------



## ClammyBallz

At least you got 38 years to yourself, I was sucked into marriage at 24.

The dude I bought the African mahogany from now has sapele for the same price. Do I need more wood?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is so cool Terry. Sorry about the chip, it will prompt your creativity perhaps.

That is how I understood it Wids.

Good luck Tug.


----------



## ToddJB

Welcome back, Tug.

Homebrew turned 4 today


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday Jack!


----------



## 7Footer

You're right Widdle…


----------



## chrisstef

Happy bday jacky boy!


----------



## chrisstef

Typical Thursday huh.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Happy b-day, little big man.

Man, this thread could put together one hell of a play group - lots of 3-5 year olds, it seems. Reminds me of when I was in Brooklyn - I was a "Beer and Babies" group regular. One side of a bar would get cleared out, a big play mat put down and the parents would sit around the outside drinking beer while the kids played. Kid tries to wander out and the nearest parent punts them back in to the middle. So great.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmhmm.


----------



## putty

Must be slow due to Cinco de Mayo


----------



## terryR

holy ish, little dood looks happy! would give anything to be that happy again; maybe both degrees!

shame we don't celebrate cinco de mayo as much as that fellow^.

I was working on something today, but cannot find it now!


----------



## ClammyBallz

It's probably slow since someone chased away all the stooped people.


----------



## theoldfart

^ that guy just got to me. I usually don't troll anyone, till now!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wait. There was a fight on the interwebs?


----------



## chrisstef

Lathing off your pubic hair is a little weird Terry. Even for a guy from Alabama. Best clean that up before the wife gets back.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Bday Jack. What are you feeding him Todd, gravy covered pancakes?


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, here
Have at it!


----------



## chrisstef

N has been a lil gun shy about droppin a heavy on the potty. Apparently all the guy needed was some privacy!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes!! That would make for some brutal manscaping.


----------



## widdle

Ninja


----------



## chrisstef

How to become a ninja 101.

Take notes 7.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAAHA!!!! Hell yeah.


----------



## ToddJB

Couple more bird cage fans are in the back of the car. Guy was scrapping them, but they spin fine. Haven't powered them up. One looks like it's a 3 speed, any one know if there is an easy way to wire one of those up to some sort of 3 speed switch, or can I just put it on high and use a dimmer?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Squirrel?


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaah! That is awesome! lol @ dropping a heavy.

Terry rockin' some jheri curl pubes! hahaha!

Happy bday little Jack! Man Terry is right, that is the face of 100% pure excitement.

Sinko de mayo!


----------



## 489tad

Jack and Nate crack me up!


----------



## Brit

Terry you're a lathe god. I'm amazed at the stuff you tackle.

Got this week off to build a celebrity chef's kitchen island and an 8ft high by 16ft wide scenery wall with framework behind it to hold it vertical on the stage. Fitted all the electrics in the island today. Need to do some serious stretching tomorrow morning before I attempt to move the 9ft 10" x 28" x 1 7/16" solid oak worktop from our spare bedroom to our kitchen (where I'm building it) so I can cut out the hole for the hob and round over the edges and corners. Heavy work! Also got to cut out a 4" circle for a popup 4 plug extension block. If there's time, I'll make a cutting board out of the hob cutout, then 4 coats of Danish oil on the worktop. Wish me luck!


----------



## ToddJB

> Squirrel?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yep.

These










Not These


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, These are induction motors and dimmer switches are not to be used with them…well unless you're Red Green with lots of insurance. It'll take out either the dimmer or the motor and maybe both, but not right away. The dimmers do work with "universal" motors, the kind with brushes like routers, vacs, etc.

I don't remember who it was (maybe you, Todd) that was planning to use these as spray booth exhausts. I had a long safety speech typed up and deleted it because I positively HATE "safety police". You should know that these motors run hot and are not enclosed….'nuf said? Just hate to see something bad happen and I didn't say anything. And if you come to my shop and look up you will see an old big one with an external motor. Those run cool because they were not sized to the limit of engineering back then.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan. I think it was CBallz that was looking for spray booth. I'm looking for air cleaner. My shop furnace is a blower with an external motor.


----------



## ToddJB

Found it!


----------



## chrisstef

Hammer down andy … And watch the back. Ohhh and remember which way to run your router inside a hole. I had an episode once.

Nice todd. We chuck those things by the dozen. I need to make me one.


----------



## duckmilk

> Terry you re a lathe god. I m amazed at the stuff you tackle.
> 
> Got this week off to build a celebrity chef s kitchen island and an 8ft high by 16ft wide scenery wall with framework behind it to hold it vertical on the stage. Fitted all the electrics in the island today. Need to do some serious stretching tomorrow morning before I attempt to move the 9ft 10" x 28" x 1 7/16" solid oak worktop from our spare bedroom to our kitchen (where I m building it) so I can cut out the hole for the hob and round over the edges and corners. Heavy work! Also got to cut out a 4" circle for a popup 4 plug extension block. If there s time, I ll make a cutting board out of the hob cutout, then 4 coats of Danish oil on the worktop. Wish me luck!
> 
> - Brit


Andy, be sure to take some pictures of that. Very interested! Hob, is that brit for sink opening? Good luck bud!

Nathan needs his privacy, as I do.


----------



## Brit

Well reminded Stef. Clockwise inside, anti-clockwise outside.

Thanks Duck. I'll post it as a project after the 21st May as I want to take some photos of it in use. A hob is what you cook on with pots and pans. What do you guys call that?


----------



## bandit571

Countertop one is a range insert.


----------



## ShaneA

It is amazing that we are both speaking English Andy. You use words in context sometimes that make me wonder what exactly you mean or you are talking about. Hob…never heard that one. I think muppet was another one, and there were others, I just can remember them. Always colorful and enlightening though.


----------



## theoldfart

. Oops


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pics of the Macgyvering as warrants please Todd.

That is a ton of work still on your plate Andy; godspeed.

Hob = Stove-top, cook-top:


----------



## chrisstef

Just got me the scoop on the newest trends in handbags from our admin gal. Longchamp is apparently the newest ish out there. Figured for all you last minute mothers day shoppers id fill ya in. Nordstrom is the place to buy. I feel so much more well rounded.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No woman, no cry:









Though I prefer the distraction….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't be so snarky about it Demo, knowing things like Longchamp is trending can pay dividends brother. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Brit

Well I got warmed up this morning for the big lift only to find my arm wasn't long enough to wrap over the top and grip it firmly underneath, so I had to resort to plan B. 30 minutes in the workshop and I came back with this.










Grabbed a couple of slings and a karabiner from my climbing rucksack to help me maneuver each end around the corners and I was away. Had to climb over the bed with it to get it out of the bedroom, then backwards and forwards to get it out into the hall



















Took me about 30 minutes to go 30ft, but with the help of a roller stand strategically placed in the kitchen I got there. Talk about tight for space boys! Luckily when the time comes, it can go straight out the door to the left and around the side of the house.










Three cheers for the man who invented the wheel. He was a sterling fellow and I'll fight the man who says otherwise.


----------



## chrisstef

No snark. I'm here to deliver my limited knowledge to the masses. She learned me this morning for sure. Matching the wallet to the bag is also preferred.

Nice splits T. Good little baby kick at the end too. Atta girl.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Even your impromptu solution work is impressive Andy. The top looks wonderful. Thank you for the pictures.

Thanks Stef!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work Andy. How/why did you put the counter top in the bedroom in the first place?


----------



## john2005

> Nice work Andy. How/why did you put the counter top in the bedroom in the first place?
> 
> - Mosquito


Same


----------



## Brit

Good question Mos, I wondered why the wife decided to do that too. LOL. I thought better of voicing the question however since it wouldn't change the predicament. At least I live in a bungalow, so I didn't have stairs to contend with.


----------



## Mosquito

Wise move lol We bought a split level so I'd have stairs regardless!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I misunderstood, I thought you had built the top as well as the framework. Not the case however.

She simply directed the delivery to place it out of the way; its future move not of her concern. I think I am up to speed.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I understood that as your wife moved it into the bedroom. As in, she hulked it up on her head and navigated her way.

Tony, why is the goal to get faster in your 4 mile run? (I'm not a runner).


----------



## Brit

Yeah, you got it Tony. It was delivered about a month ago while I was working in London, so not wanting it to get damaged she had them put it in the spare bedroom. Two burly blokes carried it in and one puny bloke and a couple of wheels got it into the kitchen. )


----------



## Brit

> Ha. I understood that as your wife moved it into the bedroom. As in, she hulked it up on her head and navigated her way.
> 
> - ToddJB


I would have paid good money to see that Todd.



> Tony, why is the goal to get faster in your 4 mile run? (I m not a runner).
> 
> - ToddJB


Well a week to run 4 miles doesn't leave a lot of time for anything else does it? ;o)

Only joking Tony. I hate running, but I love walking fast and could do it for miles and miles along the seafront.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is a method for racing. The theory per *Runners World Magazine*: Anyone can and should run negative splits. Unfortunately, most runners don't. Instead, they start in a near sprint, hang on through the middle and resort to a survivor's shuffle at the end. In contrast, those who opt for negative splits patiently run a bit slower for the first third of a run, pick up the pace in the middle and finish with strength and speed.

The reason this works is because it can take your body several miles to get warmed up. After that, your muscles are charged, your joints lubricated, and mood-boosting endorphins flood your system. You'll find yourself running faster without feeling any more effort.

While even 5-K racers can benefit from this negative-split technique, marathoners will find it even more beneficial.

....I don't race though. So for me it is an exercise in self discipline, pushing myself harder when I am most spent. A mental exercise, I enjoy feeling my body say "I've had enough, this is full tilt" and saying "fu*k you, do better" in return.


----------



## ToddJB

Your reason makes much more sense to me. In a race situation you need to hit a certain time to beat the other person, doesn't matter if you start faster and get slower, or start slower and get faster - only one time is counted - the total.


----------



## Brit

I could do with some mood boosting endorphins right now. After a week of moving heavy awkward things on my own, I'm knackered. Does a cold beer have the same effect?


----------



## chrisstef

I think andys angling for a sweat soaked tony pic ^

Just come on out n ask for it buddy. Theres no judgements passed out around here. Unless youre wearing crocs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I guess it is ultimately time in racing Todd but I think the thought behind it is having the ability/strength reserve at the end affords a possibility to press out a split second better than their competitor.

Ha! @ Stef's pimping.

Crocs suck no doubt, huh 7?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seafronts and beer serve the same effect as I understand it Andy.


----------



## Tim457

I'm seriously impressed by the close negative splits Tony. There was a guy from my high school XC team that preferred doing negative splits. In the state finals he ran a 6 minute first mile and was in last place. He ran a sub 4:30 second mile and caught almost everyone in the field, then caught the rest in the last mile. He was extremely motivated by picking people off one by one.

I always felt sorry for myself because I could never break into the 17's for a 5k. Now I look back and realize that was crazy.



> Matching the wallet to the bag is also preferred.
> - chrisstef


Is this the new phrase for carpet and drapes? I'm so far behind the times.


----------



## 7Footer

Usain Reed… Tony Bolt. Nice work.  That's great info, I knew negative splits were better but didn't know the specific reason why…. What about hills though, how do you power through? I feel like when I do I'm spent for the rest of the run… you have alot of elevation change in your runs?

Crocs suck to look at. Crocs do not suck to wear.

That is a sweet countertop Andy, great little helper you came up with too.

Back in the day I'd buy the FHM and Maxim UK editions because they'd show titties… But then I had to stop because I could barely read any of the articles, even some of the jokes and stuff didn't quite register for me. #UKbewbs


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Tim.

HaHaha! 5:40's miles is smoking fast. That is amazing you strived for better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

In my normal workout run there is not a huge change in elevation 7'. I use sprint intervals to gain speed and endurance over time. Sprinting for different periods of time so that as I slow to my regular running pace it feels like a resting pace is the goal for me. I try to build on that.

As for big hills in my weekend runs (they fuggin' kill me) I treat them as I do sprints in my workout runs during the week. I hit the hills hard as I can then do my best to push/maintain pace on the flats and make sure not to relax on the downs. It's simply conditioning; the more you do it the more adapted you and your body become to it. Like Shane and his gag reflex.

Making what is currently extreme into typical.


----------



## Tim457

> Thanks Tim.
> 
> HaHaha! 5:40 s miles is smoking fast. That is amazing you strived for better.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I wasn't that fast. 18:40 or so was my best, but I rarely even scored points for the team, so it felt slow. If I ran 19 minutes, the scoring runners ran 18 or better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

6 is still tremendous….


----------



## 7Footer

Gotcha T… I was reading a while back about that how it said never to slow down on downhills even if you were exhausted, and I try to keep that in mind… I'm gonna try to work on the splits more though, because I struggle between the 1 and 2 mile mark, but then after that I can just go, it's kinda crazy, but also the 1 - 2 mile mark is ALWAYS where the hardest biggest hill I have to get up is, every route I go… If I go the other way I'd be running downhill the 1st half and up the second, which me no likey… Idk what is considered alot for an average run, but my elevation change is usually around 500 feet.

Jesus Tim. That is still blistering.. I was looking at some results of this run they had a couple weekends ago here and I was blown away at the competition runners times… mind blown.


----------



## jmartel

Now that I'm fat, I can't run the same. But I used to do my 1.5 mile runs in 8:00-8:05. Doing 5ks was usually in the sub 18:00 range. Now I'm doing about 9:00 miles. But I'm trying to get back down to 7:00-7:30's. Running 3 days a week now that my shoulder is healed enough to again.


----------



## ToddJB

Do you guys have philosophies for working out? Meaning, what's the point?

I've got some jelly in the belly and my back hurts, so I'm working out a couple times a week to mitigate that.

My wife on the other hand crossfits 4 - 5 times a week and is always sore and tired and getting hurt from doing it, and it's designed to just keep getting harder so you are always sore and tired. And that seems to defeat the point in my mind.

I view working out as a means to an end, she seems to view it as a lifestyle, which is fine, but when the lifestyle causes the issues that the activity is designed to overcome, it seems counterproductive to me.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


You need one of these

https://www.zoro.com/dayton-rotary-switch-black-3-speed-ve450sg/i/G0065917/

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=3%20speed%20blower%20switch&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## jmartel

My philosophy is to not be fat.

But when you're in shape and working out a lot, the soreness and such feels good. I'd have a 7 mile loop I'd do probably 4 days a week regardless of weather.

Crossfit isn't really a great example. Generally they prioritize speed over form. As a result, there are a large number of injuries from doing that. If she is at a gym that actually preaches form over speed and makes sure that you don't lift incorrectly, then it can be a great thing. Personally, I don't see the value in crossfit. At least here it's over $150/month at any "box" in Seattle. But my wife spends more than that to do Barre workouts, which I don't understand either. Side note, I did one of those classes on valentines day last year and they are no joke. All of the girls there brought their husbands/boyfriends and none of them took it seriously when they showed up. By the end of it, most were shaking


----------



## 7Footer

For me it's been two things, I have shoulder problems and it was either get some cortizone shots and get into the gym to strengthen the shoulders, or the alternative is have surgery to repair my labrum. The other thing that has really motivated me after I started running, was how apparent it was in my basketball games. The team I play on is all guys that are in really good shape. A couple of them run the spartan race competitions all over the west coast. For 4 years I've been the slowest, most out of shape one. We rarely ever have a sub, so we're running 5 guys for 50 minutes straight, and now I can keep up and even get out on fast breaks all the time, and now the big man can get up and down and guard a lot of people i couldnt guard before. But now I'm also finally seeing results and can tell my shoulders are getting a little stronger, I'm not out of the woods yet, and I am risking m shoulders by playing, but I effin love playing ball, it's just how i roll.. That and then acutally seeing results when I look in the mirror makes me want more. It hurts so good.

I'm not down with crossfit either, just not for me, they are gnarly workouts though…. imo its harder on your body, and really you can do most of what they do with a couple kettlebells and bar. I do heart kettlebells though, kettlebells are the ish.


----------



## JayT

7, sounds to me like your body isn't getting warmed up well until after a couple miles. That's normal. Try to think of it that way and ig really helps. When I was running regularly, the first mile was for stretching, and I would pause periodically to do so. Second mile was warm up, then start focusing on the workout.

My HS didn't have cross country, so longest I did back then was 3200M in track (approx 2 miles). My senior year, I was clocking 11:00 times and sub 5:00 in the 1600. Good enough to place, not enough to win. In my early 30's, worked up to half marathon distance at consistent 7:30 mile pace until injuring a knee again. Switched to triathlons to try and save some wear and tear. The only timed 5k's were the run splits of sprint tris, those were generally in the 20:00 range, after the 400m swim and 20 mile bike.

Now, I run some for fitness, but knees just aren't going to allow any more racing. Three miles twice a week is about all they will take, and only at a slower pace.

So, answer Todd's question, my current goal is health. Ten years ago, it was to see how far and fast I could push myself. At one point an eight to ten mile run was relaxing and a good stress reduce, now it would be torture. Had to change philosophies to fit realty, cuz it wasn't working the other way around.


----------



## WillliamMSP

My philosophy is that humans were made to work, and when they don't work, things go awry. When things go to pot physically, it's reasonably obvious, but there are also mental/emotional imbalances that occur, too. If I don't get in enough activity, irritability is the first stop. After that, stress/anxiety levels go up. Beyond that, I've had borderline depression set in. Everyone is going to react differently, but the scary part is that the chronically sedentary just don't know - they know that they feel uncomfortable, but they don't know why, they don't know that it's abnormal and they don't know that it could be easily remedied.

So, for me, I just need the work. It's nice to get in X miles/week or Y hours/week or to work on holding Z mph over a given distance, but the ultimate yardstick I whether or not I feel like myself.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, that said, I was going to roll out for a quick 20 mile spin while the kid was in pre-k today, but I pulled my bike off the wall and found that the rear tire was flat. **ity **. I'll have to get in 30 or so tomorrow morning.


----------



## ToddJB

Bill, that resonates. I think that is part of why I wish I had a manual job.


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't really run since I quit playing soccer back in high school. Switched mostly to biking instead. 
In my highschool gym class, I had the 2nd fastest 2-mile time at 11:37. Keep in mind I'm still not tall, and back then I was just over 5' tall, out pacing much taller people (somehow my strides were still longer). Crazier thing was that the person who beat me (later went on to get a college scholarship for cross country track) was a buddy from the soccer team and even shorter than me! I couldn't quite keep up with his 10:17 pace towards the end, but we ran together for the first ~1.5 miles of it.

Back then our daily soccer practices started with running 8 laps around 2 soccer fields


----------



## Mosquito

re: the activity requirement with a sedentary job, I agree there. As minimal as it might seem, I stand for our daily status calls (~ half hour), just to not be sitting. I also stand up for parts of other meetings too. I go to the further water filter to refill my mug, and then walk back to my desk completing a lap of our floor. Same thing when I go use the bathroom, I'll walk back the long way to complete a lap. Then I stand in the breakroom when I eat my lunch and read the paper (we have bar height tables, and island). It helps to break up the sitting. It seems like I have more heart issues if I sit all day at work then come home and sit on the computer too, so I've been standing while using the computer at home more lately too, when I'm not working on woodworking or computer projects. Sooner or later I'm going to have a sit/stand desk at home…


----------



## theoldfart

Busy day in the shop, needed to make Star Wars stuff









A tool tote









A hard driven' little man


----------



## WillliamMSP

Let me know if you want to go out for a spin sometime, Mos - I'll be wearing spandex, so I'll let you decide if you want to work against the wind more in front or if you want to take it easy in my wake and just deal with the view.

As stef said - no judgments, here.


----------



## woodcox

^awsome Kevin, another woodworker on he make. Grandson?


----------



## AnthonyReed

He said manual job.

Fantastic Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Granson WC, he also used the post drill and a forester bit. Got a big grin out of that!

Bill, been wearing cycling spandex for some thirty five years, before that wool tights! Compact cranks rule for old guys!


----------



## Mosquito

I used to tell people that when I went waterskiing I wore "spandex and a speedo", which was in fact a true statement. I wore compression shorts under my speedo brand swim shorts. When you start from the water the swim trunks have a tendendcy to ride up the leg until you're out of the water and can pull them back down. No one wants to see that, except maybe my wife but there's better places for that now isn't there!

I also haven't been biking since I was in college either… I'm quiet out of shape these days lol


----------



## WillliamMSP

Only spandex bibs for me, but I love me some merino wool jerseys and socks. I'm running a compact right now, too, and it's not slowing me down any - not too many extended downhills 'round here and I don't have my legs under me after too much time off last year. It's some serious work for me to hold 20mph for more than a 10-15 minute effort, at this point, but I can feel things coming around.


----------



## duckmilk

I used to go for walks with some running mixed in, now that the weather is nice I need to get it started again.
As far as standing, I stand a lot, even drinking beer. Friends and family will say "What are you standing for? Come sit down." My response is "I'm a standing drunk. When you drink sitting down, you don't know you've had too much till you stand up, then it's too late."

Great times with your grandson Kev 

Question for the board, we just replaced both our washer and dryer and I was going to remove the motors before recycling them. The dryer motor must run at a slow speed or is geared down to turn the drum slowly. Would that motor be worth saving to try and turn it into the motor for a slow speed grinder? I'll google it tomorrow, but thought I'd ask here first.


----------



## jmartel

I'm pretty sure the motor is geared down with a belt on dryers, Duck. But I'm sure you could rig up a belt to a jackshaft to slow it down for grinding.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, that's what I thought, but (In my mind) it must not run faster than 1750 or so, otherwise it would have to be really geared down. I wonder if the rpm is labeled on the motor?
Ah, that's for a later day. Thanks.


----------



## jmartel

Should be labeled on the motor I'd think.

Personally, duck, I think you should toss a weight in and run it for fun. Also, in this video you can see the motor attached to the bottom of the drum via a belt.


----------



## jmartel

New plane day, thanks to Lat.










Unfortunately, USPS was USPS and decided to throw the box most of the way there, so it got some damage in transit. Gonna file a damage claim with them to see if I can get some money back. It wasn't the packing fault. There were 2 holes in the box when it arrived.

Chips out of the lever cap









Chips in the casting









And the worst one was a dent on the very front corner of the plane.










It can all be filed out and taken care of, but I'm not happy with USPS about it, of course.


----------



## duckmilk

That video is for a washer, I'm wondering about the dryer motor. I'll check it out in a couple of days.

Edit: Holy crap!!, just watched the video, HAHAHAHA! Whirlpool, that's what we have. That is a much easier way to dismantle a washer than the way I did it.


----------



## duckmilk

That sux about the shipping damage. Make sure you take pics of the box as well.


----------



## jmartel

Took photos of the box before I opened it showing the damage and the tape all sealed up still.


----------



## terryR

Ouch, JShooter. Minor dings, but still unacceptable on a new plane of that price. USPS gets no love here since we discovered the carrier was opening our packages! I still hate to even use the local post.

8 hours of effort and counting…the stem is a pain…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love to see what you rig up Duck.

Sorry JFu*kThePostOffice.

Amazing Terry.


----------



## woodcox

Beautiful work Terry. Your detail is fine.


----------



## duckmilk

Looking good Terry.

Tony, I don't know if it will be feasible to use that motor. I watched 2 videos and the motor rides in a pair of brackets, so there would not be an easy way to recreate something to hold it. Also, it is definitely geared down since the drive pulley wraps around the whole dryer drum. Third, it is 220v. Maybe I should just save up for a slow speed grinder.


----------



## 7Footer

Damn usps, seems like youd still have to throw it around pretty good to get dings like that in it, did it have fragile stickers/written on it as well?

Terry omg that is a beauty, amazing!


----------



## bandit571

Learned that IF you add a "Fragile" label on a box…they will throw even more.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, that level of damage is completely the post offices fault. No amount of bubble wrap would save it. I put in a damage claim last night.


----------



## Brit

I hate it when something gets damaged in the post either through inadequate packaging or rough handling, especially when the package contains vintage tools.

*Terry* - Looking good brother! I'd love to spend a day looking over your shoulder.

Got the worktop machined today. Rounded the four corners with my Liogier rasps. First pique 6, then pique 9 and then pique 11. Found out they eat oak for breakfast. Fabulous tools.










Cut out the hole for the hob (you all know what a hob is now right?)










...and a circular hole for the pop-up 4 plug extension block.










...chamfered all around the long edges top and bottom and applied the first coat of Danish oil.


----------



## duckmilk

> That is a ton of work still on your plate Andy; godspeed.
> 
> Hob = Stove-top, cook-top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yup, I know what a hob is now. The one Tony pictured has hob-knobs 

Great work Andy, looks fantastic. Now please excuse my ignorance, but what does that pop-up extension block look like? Would love to have some Liogier rasps.


----------



## Brit

Duck - I'll put the extension block in the hole in a bit and take some photos for you, but right now I've got to eat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Okay, thanks Duck.

Looks great Andy. Hole saw for the extension block cut out? Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Brit

No Tony it is a bit big for a hole saw. The hole is 100mm (4") in diameter. I used a jigsaw to cut just shy of my line and then tidied it up with my rasps.

Here you go Duck. This is how it looks when not in use.










When you want to plug something in, you press the big stainless steel button and it pops up.










Then you grab the button and pull the extension block up until it locks.










There are three plug sockets and two usb connectors for charging your phone or tablet. When you don't need it anymore, you push it down again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is slick and your work is flawless.


----------



## woodcox

This is my $150 CL find this morning. 10" general intl bs. Still has OE blade and cosmoline on the deck.I think it is a 300 dollar saw new. A New blade and an hour or better fettling and it works. Only other one near was a new rikon at WUdcfaft. Actually a mother's day gift for my mom. Awsome lady, before LJ's, she had more tools than I did. She gave me her home owners table saw and router table when I got started. I gave them away for the space and to help someone out. Bandsaw is one of my favorites and I think she will dig it. Decent saw considering. 









Guy was at a warehouse babysitting about twenty or so CNC machines cranking out decorative boxes in basswood. Crappy detail even when finished by hand. Nice lds dude with what looked like a big order underway. I saw about 12 smaller CNC with monitors et each and two huge automated tables. Big operation to crank out junk. Sorry no pics. Guy even asked me if I knew of anyone with capitol or a kid who needs some work.


----------



## Brit

That is a nice find Woodcox. I love working with hand tools (which is just as well since my workshop is only 9ft x 9ft) but the two machines I wished I had are a bandsaw and a pillar drill. A bandsaw because resawing by hand is a pain and a pillar drill because there are times when you need to drill an accurate hole.

This is the hob I'm installing. It's an induction hob.










Don't ask me what all these functions mean though. I'm just building it, not cooking on it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on the grab of the band saw. Very cool that it's for mom!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fancy hob.


----------



## putty

Induction Hob Brit? We switched out our cooktop to induction, I love it. You can put a paper towel under the pan and cook through it without burning.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Andy, that is kind of what I was thinking, but wasn't sure, you know, with the language barrier and all… :0)

Nice looking hob.

WC, nice grab for mom.


----------



## duckmilk

Turtle season again, need to thin the herd. My wife saw 25 or so sunning on the pond bank the other day and we've seen quite a few every day since.


----------



## Brit

That's funny Putty, did you actually do that? I've never used an induction hob, but if you don't get burnt when you accidentally touch it that has to be a big plus when little kids are around. It all seems a bit complicated to me. I cook on gas. You turn it on, press the button and there's a flame. I don't see why it needs to be any more complicated than that. I mean what the blazes is "Automatic pan recognition"? Do you put a pan on the hob and it says "Yep, that's a pan".


----------



## Brit

Duplicate post.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Soup Duck? What problem do the turtles pose?


----------



## Brit

Duck - How do you thin a herd of turtles? Do you eat them? If there are too many, can't you just put some in a box and release them 10 miles away. It would be a while before they bothered you again. Hang on, they're not ninja turtles are they?


----------



## Tim457

Andy, very nice work.



> A bandsaw because resawing by hand is a pain and a pillar drill because there are times when you need to drill an accurate hole.
> - Brit


Funny enough those are the two tools I just picked up. Both are Taiwanese made so nothing special but they both have very low gearing for metal. The drill press is a floor standing, has a 5/8" chuck, and goes down to 190 RPM and the bandsaw is wood and metal. I've got the drill press all cleaned up and ready to go including wire brushing the post, but the bandsaw has needed a little work. Tires are worn and I tried gluing them down, but didn't add enough contact cement and the tire came loose at higher speed and broke the rear blade guard. Did the Snodgrass setup and got it working well before that.



> Turtle season again, need to thin the herd. My wife saw 25 or so sunning on the pond bank the other day and we ve seen quite a few every day since.
> - duckmilk


Are they any good for turtle soup?


----------



## Brit

I just found out that the collective term for a group of turtles is a 'bale'. I never knew that, so thanks Duck for making me curious enough to go find out.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Andy. Snappy work.

Great find, WC. Whatever shook out with the camper?

Terry, the pipe is looking stunning. I always assumed stems started off as a cylinder and then they were heated to be shaped. Are they traditionally carved like that?

Made a buffer system, works dandy, but I should have just bought the Penn State version. After all the materials mine was only about $20 less.


----------



## WillliamMSP

OooOooooh. Our next range or cooktop will be induction. I was hot on gas, but the temp range, safety and cleanup of induction is really great.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Andy, my wife and I went out to thin our "bale" of turtles. We thin them because we have some channel catfish in the pond as well as what is called mosquito fish that we want to let propagate. Spring is spawning season, so thinning out the predators will (I think) help out. There is a lake within spitting distance, so there is a never ending influx of turtles. Can you eat them? I don't think I want to find out cause none of the old-timers I know have ever eaten one.
Back to hunting, I think we got some of the turtles, but that is not what got my adrenalin flowing. I take a .22 cal. /.410 cal. over/under with me because of snakes. I use the .22 for turtles and the .410 for snakes. I have seen cotton mouths (aka water moccasins) in the pond. I saw one today and got it, Then my wife spotted another, and another, and another. I think I got 3 of the 4, maybe all 4. Did I check to be sure they were all cotton mouths? Nope, but we swim in that pond and I really don't want anything slithering up next to me or biting friends and family. All told, a pretty exciting day.

Edit: mosquito fish are a really small fish that eat mosquito larvae. (Sorry Mos) In the 2 summers since we have lived here with the pond less than 75 feet away, I think I have only had 5-6 mosquito bites.

Interesting to know about the buffer system Todd. I'm thinking that making my own with left-over motors might not make financial sense.


----------



## duckmilk

Bill, I am interested in induction cooktops since I cook mostly with cast iron. I'm worried that the skillets would scratch the surface. Would be interested to know how that turns out. Do they work with copper bottomed pans?


----------



## widdle

How do you catch the turtles and what do you do with them ? I was fishing in Honduras one time and one of the local guys dove out the boat and got a hawksbill turtle and had it in the boat on its back for hours..He was gonna eat it…Finally threw it back after i whined for hours…Was rough..

Any of you guys speak spanish ?


----------



## Brit

No Duck, induction hobs only work with ferrous metals like stainless steel, cast iron, etc. Copper is a non-ferrous metal. That automatic pan recognition feature apparently knows whether the pan you put on it is ferrous. This is how Neff explain it:

"AUTOMATIC PAN RECOGNITION
All Neff induction hobs feature automatic pan recognition - the zone will only heat up if it "senses" saucepans with a smooth, flat base with suitable diameter and ferrous metal content are in position. This ensures that the hob will not heat up if smaller items such as metal spoons are accidently left on the induction zones."


----------



## Pezking7p

i wonder why you can't use any kind of pan? Induction furnaces heat up all kinds of stuff, so long as it conducts electricity.

It has been a long week. I missed out on like 200 posts, negative splits, the best way to eat captain crunch, hobs, a birthday, a first poo, and the I humane practice of bale thinning.

Got back from Ohio safe and sound. I was expecting a router table w/ router. I got 3 routers with Jessem master list and table, I think 12 parallel clamps, and a carload of sweet toys that I haven't sorted out yet. My dad wanted to do woodworking so badly but just doesn't have the faculties to get in the shop. He finally decided to give up his stash of mostly unused tools. I promised him I would see they got some good use.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yeah, they say that, if in doubt, simply pull a magnet off of the fridge to test a pan - if it sticks, you're good. If not, you're SOL. With copper-bottomed pans, I would think that it would depend on the rest of the construction - if it's a cladded pan, with a copper disc sandwiched between SS for heat distribution, I would think that it would be okay.

I do a lot of cast iron, too, but it's all enameled, so not too worried about it scratching.


----------



## woodcox

Waiting on insurance to do what they do with the trailer. Cop has no update so I wait for any info. Wife is drinking and booking puerta Vallarta. Bonus and tax money will afford mas tacos y cervezas pronto. Not sold on an immediate replacement but I would jump on a deal.

Edit. I like the mandrel Todd. I would like one over stopping to swap cotton in a different grit.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, I wonder if it's a magnetic switch to turn it on/off.

I use natural gas cooktop. I like it well enough. Never used an induction cooktop. I've got 2 cast iron pans, a cast iron wok, and the rest is all tricore stainless. No teflon stuff for me.


----------



## WillliamMSP

If it only needed a pan that could conduct electricity, I'd assume that it be quite the safety hazard with the direct coupling needed, no? As it is, it's just the switching magnetic field agitating the pans, so the glass tops are safe to touch even when on full blast.


----------



## summerfi

Andy, very impressive work, and very impressive assortment of gadgets you have over there. That popup thing is cool.

Duck, what do turtles look like after you run them through your baler?

Got a notice today that someone tried to make an unauthorized charge on my credit card. So now I have to get new cards and change all the online account numbers that use my card number. What a pain.


----------



## putty

We had to buy new cookware for our cooktop (hob) I do worry about scratches, I try to be careful but they do happen. Copper will not work, the if a magnet stick it will work. But I find that the cast iron cookware works the best (even heat) I never burn anything anymore…you can set it real low and its a steady temp, or on high bring water to a boil really fast.

You can buy a steel or iron plate to set on it and use any pan you have. They do have a large power requirement, you are supposed to run a 40 amp service to it, our old cooktop was 30 amp and I couldn't run a new line. I figured that I wouldn't use all 4 burners at once…I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## putty

That sucks Bob!!!


----------



## duckmilk

Wids, pm Mauricio, he is fluent in Spanish.

We don't catch the turtles, and they usually sink out of sight.

Sorry to hear about your dad Pez, glad you went to see him.

+1 on mas cervezas y tacos

My pans are mostly just old cast iron, but we have some that are SS with a copper bottom, so that might work?


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry about that Bob. We had our ID,s stolen a year ago by someone that hacked into our health insurance system. I found out through a credit card co. before the insurance sent us a notification. Had to change pretty much everything and I still occasionally get notifications and/or new cards sent to me.

Don't have a baler, but was shredding the pasture the other day (brush hog type of thing) and it threw a snake forward at me which flew over the tractor hood. No turtles though.

Steel plate makes sense Putty.


----------



## Hammerthumb

And when you're finished in the living room, go clean the shop!


----------



## Brit

Sorry to hear that Bob. I've had to cancel everything before and it is a pain.


----------



## chrisstef

Happy mothers day snitches. 
Hob is a fun word. 
Credit thieves deserve daily ball kickin's. 
Show me the booty pez. 
Pretty sure that says C43 widdle. Orange beef. 
Whens the festival andy? 
Day 6 of rain/clouds. Im losin it. 
Whats he get for bi monthly cleanings paul? 
Secrets all inclusive woodcox. Mexican heaven.


----------



## widdle

Now I'm pissed…Paid an extra fifty for the kung pau chicken engraving….They screw it up every time…

In the shop till 3… Thrashed…


----------



## Pezking7p

> If it only needed a pan that could conduct electricity, I d assume that it be quite the safety hazard with the direct coupling needed, no? As it is, it s just the switching magnetic field agitating the pans, so the glass tops are safe to touch even when on full blast.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Well they heat up from the magnetic losses, but also from current losses of eddy currents themselves, and anything that conducts will have the eddy currents. Maybe because the eddy currents heat much less than the magnetic losses? Especially in copper and aluminum which are (duh) good electrical conductors. I guess I answered my own question. Not enough power to get a big copper pot hot. But maybe a pan made out of silicon….

They would detect a pan in a similar fashion to an inductive prox switch. A heavy pan creates a greater inductance loss than a spoon or a ring.

Flying snakes are scary as eff.

Just realized I'm going to be student loan free in 2016. Time to roll those payments over to the mortgage. Then I should be mortgage/debt free by 2021. huzzah!

I'll get some pics of my booty here in a bit, Stef. I may need some help identifying a few things. There was a long, unopened box from woodcraft. Inside I saw two rails that look like they come off an incra fence, but then there were casters and drawer slides in the box???


----------



## Pezking7p

> Now I m pissed…Paid an extra fifty for the kung pau chicken engraving….They screw it up every time…
> 
> In the shop till 3… Thrashed…
> 
> - widdle


I always wish those tattoos translated to "Chinese characters". Maybe yours means "plane iron", or "product of Japan".


----------



## terryR

wids, hablo española. I'm pretty sure your iron says Stupid American.

Todd, yes stems are traditionally carved just like the photo. Also turned on a lathe. Some can be bought pre-fabbed and polished, but usually look cheap. Heating to bend. Another 2 hours on the stem last night since it was assymmetrical and I didn't like it. Hoping to finish today…


----------



## Pezking7p

So you drill a straight stem then bend? Makes sense.

Took me 30 minutes to unload the car. Total accounting:

-routers: router table with lift and fence, three routers (porter cable, Bosch, dewalt, all bigguns), four router bases, dado jig, and the red cases look to be slam full of new router bits. There are a lot of bits.

-clamps: 12 jet parallel clamps from 12" to 40"

-brand new jig saw

-8 casters, various jig parts, t-tracks, drawer slides, surface clamps, 10' flex hose for dust collection, etc

-wife bought me a mobile base for the band saw and a hatchet for my birthday! Yay!!!

-mom brought me a box of old memorabilia. Including senior yearbook and prom pictures. Already dug through that box for a bit.

Feeling blessed this morning. A little crowded, but blessed.



















And whos is this dashing young man? Photo is probably 15 years old to the day.


----------



## terryR

^SCORE!

Happy B-Day, Pez.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Pez, tremendous score!

Terry, the hole at the mouth piece side is rectangular. How is that achieved?

Happy Mothers day, Mother Mothers


----------



## Mosquito

I should really start bringing my camera instead of having to use my cellphone all the time…


----------



## woodcox

Holy crap pez. Happy birddoggin day.

I think Secrets is I one of her favorites already. I'll move it up the list. Thanks stef. I switched from motorola to a primeco phone.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Pez. That is a friggin' serious haul there.


----------



## chrisstef

No. You. Diddnnntt. Ballin smashin makin them ends. I could hip hop hug you Woody.

If its just you and the wiz, secrets is unbeatable imo. Ive done 3 of theirs in cancun and riviera maya. Maroma and excellence topped every other resort ive been to down there. I hear iberostar is pretty good if youre bringin the minion. Discountallinclusive.com and, cheapcarribean.com were my wifes choice for booking those AI trips. Im a bit of a mexi-pro if you need any ifo.

Dayum pez. Bootylicious! The haul that is.

Edit - we should run tine trials on those mobile bases assemblies. I think i was the better part of 45 mins.


----------



## terryR

Todd the mouth end is shaped with tiny drill bits, or files. or a slot cutter in a dremel if you have squills…
Lots of labor.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Spray booth update.


----------



## lateralus819

Well mothers day is over. Time for a new project.


----------



## Brit

Stef - The food festival is 21st May. One more weekend to finish everything. I should do it as long as the sun is shining.

Pez - That is a lot of toys. Congrats.

Mos - Fabulous sunset.

Lat - I'm loving that box. Great job.

I got another coat on the worktop today top and bottom and made a cutting board out of the hob cut-out. Only one coat of finish on it at the moment.


----------



## Brit

Funny you guys celebrate Mother's Day today. We celebrated it on the 26th March.


----------



## Brit

BTW - I don't think I'll be working with oak much in the future, the tannins turn my hands black and it is a bugger to get off. Apparently it doesn't happen to everyone so maybe it is down to personal chemistry (whatever that means). Anyone know of an easy way to get it off. I've tried soap and detergent and it doesn't shift it. Someone on a forum suggested lemon juice but I haven't got any at the moment. I'm going to try a soak in the bath.


----------



## chrisstef

Food festival. Nom nom nom. I hope you get to sample some delishy for all the work youre putting in andy.

I might have misunderstood my wifes answer on what she wanted for mothers day










Then again, i doubt it.


----------



## ShaneA

White Oak and Walnut both react to my hands as well Andy. It is difficult to get off there for me. It has been a while since I have had a case of the black hand. It takes abrasive type cleaners to get it off, for me.


----------



## Brit

Yeah that's my conclusion too Shane. Whilst I didn't have any lemon juice, I did have some Lemon and Lime shaving cream so I tried that and it did nothing. I ended up spending about 30 minutes scrubbing my hands with a pumice stone which removed it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Next time try vinegar.

We looked at that farm. It fell just shy of expectations on pretty much every level. It was hard to accept, because I know we can make all the parts the way we want, but it was just too far off on too many areas. Too bad, it's very hard to find land in that school district.


----------



## putty

Maybe it has something to do with being a Limey Andy…


----------



## Mosquito

> BTW - I don t think I ll be working with oak much in the future, the tannins turn my hands black and it is a bugger to get off. Apparently it doesn t happen to everyone so maybe it is down to personal chemistry (whatever that means). Anyone know of an easy way to get it off. I ve tried soap and detergent and it doesn t shift it. Someone on a forum suggested lemon juice but I haven t got any at the moment. I m going to try a soak in the bath.
> 
> - Brit


I tried a few things, but usually just take the easy/cheap route. Time lol That is to say I don't do anything, I just let it wear off on its own


----------



## duckmilk

Maybe it is personal chemistry Andy, I don't seem to have that problem with oak, and what little hand staining I might have, I do the same as Mos, just let it wear off.

Nice haul Pez. Sorry the property didn't work out. Keep looking, you'll find something.
We found our property by accident kind of, it was a nasty divorce and really discounted. If you have a banker friend, you might ask about foreclosures.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wuddup knuckleheads. I'm still dangling around. On top of the new job I've been filling in as a youth pastor after a debacle at our church. Should be able to get back in the shop the next weeks.

I see Pez took my spot as the spoiled white wannabe furniture maker. That's good, that title was overrated.

White oak only has the blackening effect on people with high estrogen levels (man boobs). Sorry about your predicament Andy.

This is my shop. Notice….after 9 months of work, there is no dining set to be seen. Hallelujah. 
Well, now it's just in my house. But I'm ready for something else. Blog and shizzle to follow.


----------



## duckmilk

I see you didn't change your shop setup much from the last place Dan. It must work well for you. Congrats on the dining set completion, you do great work. I'll check it out on your website if you have it posted there.


----------



## Brit

> White oak only has the blackening effect on people with high estrogen levels (man boobs). Sorry about your predicament Andy.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Damn those titties.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy's on hormone therapy? I didn't know that! No one sent me the memo. I'm out of the loop. Why doesn't anyone tell me these things? I hope whatever it is your doing Andy works out for you. Maybe a Victoria's Secret catalogue would help? Good luck buddy. 

Reverend Red, I like the sound of that. Getting a collar Red?


----------



## DanKrager

BRK accidentally wore his shirt backwards to church one day (his wife didn't see it that high) and they thought he looked proper, so they gave him a job! LOL!

Many woods have high levels of tannic acid that will discolor moist skin over a short period. It appears to be harmless, but it looks like you shouldn't be eating with them. I was going to suggest a mild bleach, but if vinegar works it would be better. Bleach can adversely affect some people's skin. Nitrile gloves are skin tight making them tactile sensitive and will protect…but I still dislike gloves.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Shop looks grand, Red.

Never had trouble with oak, but walnut stains my hands for a day or more. And stain seems to stain my hands, too!










I did get some on the pipe after several attempts! LOL.


----------



## terryR

One bent Egg pipe from briar and delrin. 12 hours of work since I made several mistakes that needed to be corrected.

Smokes very cleanly.

$7 in materials!


----------



## bandit571

When things just won't fit in the lathe..









One done, one to go?









Cleaned it up with another little tool..









Until it was nice and round









Might have the two short post to do, as well.


----------



## 489tad

Terry the pipe is beautiful.


----------



## summerfi

Never heard of oak turning hands black. Maybe you have too much iron in your body. Next time try washing your hands in oxalic acid (deck cleaner). It works for removing black spots from wood, so maybe it will do the same for hands.


----------



## chrisstef

That pipe is awesome terry!

Solid work in the round bandito.

Sun's finally out. Too much to do. Hittin the road, girls.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy Birthday Pez. Cool photo. Congrats on the haul, sorry about Pops.

Gorgeous lake pics Mos. Thanks.

What's going on there CBalls.

That is beautiful Lat.

That is phenomenal Terry. Damn man!

Safe travels Demo.


----------



## Mosquito

I've heard that the black or purple hands/fingers from oak can be a combination of sweat and tool steel along with the tannins in the wood


----------



## jmartel

I've never noticed any black hands working with oak.

Need to start SCUBA diving again soon. Have our big trip coming up in October to the Galapagos and I haven't dove since 2012. Not really the place to be relearning how to dive with the currents and cold water.


----------



## Brit

> Never heard of oak turning hands black. Maybe you have too much iron in your body. Next time try washing your hands in oxalic acid (deck cleaner). It works for removing black spots from wood, so maybe it will do the same for hands.
> 
> - summerfi


Bob - It says on the Liberon wood bleacher (oxalic acid) I use that you should wear rubber gloves when applying it, so I probably won't be scrubbing my hands with it. )

Terry - wonderful pipe.


----------



## Tim457

> I did get some on the pipe after several attempts! LOL.
> 
> - terryR


Yeah, a pipe, I'm sure that's what you're making in that picture. This is a judgement free zone Terry, be yourself.

Pipe did turn out nice for sure.


----------



## DanKrager

Brit, I would use oxalic acid myself if I needed it. Of course I don't bathe in it but the bleaching action is almost instantaneous, so soaking and scrubbing are not really necessary IMHO. Everything is labeled dangerous. Life is risky! I won't hurt anything to try it.

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Anyone see anything wrong in this photo? Stuck out like a sore thumb to me. My wife blames woodworking and being anal.


----------



## chrisstef

Unclocked pendants.


----------



## theoldfart

Lamp on the left is yellow. Doesn't go with the others. As in LED vs incandescent.


----------



## chrisstef

Bingo ^.


----------



## Pezking7p

lol, I didn't notice that but yah, I would clock them.

Kinda hard to see in the photo because you assume it's a perspective thing via photography, but the left hand pendant was about 3" out compared to the other two spacings. House was sweet as hell, though. I loved everything about it except the price tag.

Edit: the color thing i think is just in the photo. If it was there in real life, damn that would be terrible for a model home!


----------



## ToddJB

Was it on a track that could be easily slide one way or the other? And yeah, first thing I noticed for the off color bulb.


----------



## Pezking7p

no track. It was brutal to look at.


----------



## Pezking7p

I worked on some wannabe furniture today. just needs drawers and a top.


----------



## duckmilk

> Life is risky!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


You got that right. It has the highest fatality rate of anything else.

Pez, the first thing I noticed was the spacing also, Ha!
The table is looking good! I like.

Nice pipe there Terry, beautiful figure in that burl.

Including a trip to HD, I spent about 6 hours replacing a kitchen faucet, 2 hours on the HD trip and shopping for a new one, one hour installing the new and about 3 hours removing the old. The old one wouldn't come out easily and eventually had to resort to a hacksaw to cut the bottom tubing off so I could get it out of the hole. Busted a small cut on the bridge of my nose in the process. HATE plumbing, grrrr.


----------



## TheFridge

Er-ma-gerd










The only thing that would make it better is fresh and fried fish. Which is the meal I want on my death bed. Or boat. After I catch the fish.

Edit: crawfish etoufee. The crawfish were the leftovers from a boil yesterday.


----------



## duckmilk

Mmmmmm! Looks good


----------



## TheFridge

It's almost better than making babies


----------



## AnthonyReed

That off pendant would bug the sh1t out of me.

The étouffée looks delicious!


----------



## theoldfart

^ hardly Fridge. Need to spice your sex life not the crawfish!


----------



## TheFridge

Oh Tony. It was. Glorious.

TOF, so many directions I could go with this. I'll stick with its my favoritist food ever


----------



## widdle

Nice box lat…Dig the stitching look @ the corners …

pez sheeted his shop…hallelujah ..I think the light is off to take away from the fact that the fridge is too small for the opening and out of plumb..

Is that gumbo ? Red like's Dumbo…


----------



## TheFridge

loser electricians or doityourselfers


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol wids. The fridge certainly doesn't look right. It also stuck out from the opening about 8".

I'm with wids, what is etouffee? B


----------



## DanKrager

The door pulls would drive me batty. Along with the light.

What am I saying? I'm already batty.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Stew with light roux and usually shrimp or crawfish. It's really hard to mess up as long as you stir. Awesome with fried sea creatures. Pretty much the go to main course after a day of salt water/marsh fishing. Nothing like fish and shrimp that was caught, cooked and on your plate in the same day. It almost brings tears of joy to my manly eyes just thinking about it. Excuse me. It almost brings sawdust to my eyes because I don't cry.


----------



## duckmilk

Ha, I didn't notice the shop walls till Wids mentioned it. Did you floor it also? More pics Pez.


----------



## summerfi

Pez, see this. There's help for your condition.
Obsessions With Symmetry


----------



## widdle

I like to wear striped pants with a striped shirt…


----------



## Brit

> I worked on some wannabe furniture today. just needs drawers and a top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p


Nice build Pez, but please even up the spacing of the 4th clamp from the left. LOL.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm confused about my shop. What did I do? No floors except the concrete. No sheeting? Same ol shop.

Inventory. Blech.


----------



## chrisstef

From my lead foreman: "I'm not being mean. I'm building character here."

Fuggin love it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Character indeed… but first coffee.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## terryR

^I've always liked seeing palm trees! not much love for sand, but love the palms.


----------



## Tugboater78

Uhhgg tryin to read comments for last couple days but stupid phone keeps resetting site and can only read so far..

I wanna get back in some kind of shape, other than the round one im slowly forming since my last surgery. With a weak back, and 1 knee that acts like it wants to pop out of socket on every step, and shoulders that scream at me wven if i am not using them, i havent found a good way to work on it.

This says it all..









Other than toolchest addition and mitersaw cabinet, i did get this done while home.


----------



## Tugboater78

When i get home i gotta do some reareangment in the shops, and i think ill have an efficient workspace finally.

My unfinished workbench has a few issues i need to address too.

The bolts that hold my apron to my legs..


















No longer do so

apparently the boards used for aprons had a bit of tension in them that i didnt allow enough time to work itself out. I believe i will be ripping aprons off, gluing them to backside of topslab. And getting down a few boards ive had stashed in the rafters of the shop for a couple years and try again.

Also my top slab wasnt as seasoned as i thought either.









Bit of a split starting.. and you may notice the bottom of apron kicking out in this pic. It is no optical illusion

That is all, i shall disappear for a while.


----------



## Pezking7p

Holy jumpins. So much for making a bench out of framing lumber.


----------



## 7Footer

No doubt, cool pic Tony!

Steph. Mother. Effin. Curry. He ripped my heart out last night. I've never seen anything like it. I still can't quite believe it.

Widdle you have so many cool little jigs.

I have like 6 pages of physical therapy shoulder exercises if you want copies Tuggernutz. Suxors about the bench


----------



## theoldfart

I have a few hours to play so pulled out the mitre boxes and made a platform for the 15 1/2. Also started to clean up some cabinet maker screwdrivers. Haven't had much shop time and we are headed to FL on Thursday for five days to check on family there.


















Still need to make some for the early Northampton Langdon since the one on there is original and I want too save it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you like them, that was sunset at LACMA last night.

The yard looks great Tug, sorry about your bench and pains.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks so nice Kev. Safe travels.


----------



## bandit571

Cardio Workout for today..









Resaw to get a pair of 24" long front posts. Leg vise is now a shave horse?

After a lot of drawknife and spokeshave stuff, had a pile on the floor..









I had one post done. Will do the other one tomorrow..whew. I also finished up the second long post









And roughed out a few other seat parts.

CCR song from long ago, seems to fit lately around here…" Who'll stop the rain?" 
yep, raining here again. Monsoons in Ohio?


----------



## Brit

Neat work Kev. Have great trip.

Nice drawknife action Bandit. I use mine all the time.


----------



## widdle

Wow , those are nice of…look handy…
Chips are flyin Bandit..nice…

7, yeah good little adjustable and repeatable way to deal with stuff that would get chewed in a planer….I saw it online so not my jig..,got lucky and found it online as i am working on stuff that meeds to fit a kerf and a rabbet.









These are posed ..But hey…The japanese plane is slightly tuned, but gonna let it acclimate a bit before the fimal fettle…Gonna be a doosy… The black swarf when you sharpen is insane…Haven't really dialed in the blade either…


----------



## CL810

Wids, getting your Kung fu on! Can't imagine how it will do after final fettle.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap man, can it get any whispier than that?


----------



## Brit

Lovely plane Wids. You got that baby singing! Your photos reminded me of this one. I'd love to know what wood enables them to get shavings this thin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Widdle. That is calming.


----------



## AnthonyReed

People watching at the W.


----------



## Tim457

> Lovely plane Wids. You got that baby singing! Your photos reminded me of this one. I d love to know what wood enables them to get shavings this thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brit


Paulownia, from what I've read Brit. And a zen master sharpener it seems.


----------



## putty

amazing shavings… Like smoke.

Tony, you sure have a good life!


----------



## chrisstef

What if people are watching you people watch?

Golfed. Sunburnt. Whiskey/beer/buffet food farts. Drained 2 of the longest putts of my life. Good tuesday.


----------



## widdle

birdbird

yeah, but mabye he already noticed them..

Ive heard yellow cedar get mentioned on thin shavings as well.. I just looked on ebay and didn't see any sticks of pauliwana ?

The piece i used was a super straight grain of clear pecan..Super soft..


----------



## bandit571

Major Crisis in the Bandit Kingdom tonight!!!

The Boss plugged up the toilet….and the dang thing just kept running! Water everywhere. Had a leak in the brand new flapper. Replaced that with another I had on-hand…...and found a gasket of some sort stuck in the "drain" part of the tank. Where it came from? Where it went was into the trash can. Not so much as a sqeak from the toilet..now. Might have to go back and adjust the new chain…..no biggie…

No wet-vac, so now we have about a dozen very wet towels to dry out…somehow.

Just another day in….....


----------



## duckmilk

> Just another day in….....
> 
> - bandit571


Paradise


----------



## terryR

Impressive shavings!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good is relative Putty. I see life as good indeed but the perch is not the measure.

Being watched is not an issue Stef. Sounds like you had a good day, sunkissed and buzzed is a good state. How long were the putts? Congrats on raising your bar with them.


----------



## chrisstef

I just thought it was an interesting thought about being watched while watching. I was still a little warm from the whiskey.

The 2 putts were bombs! Id say 40' and then around 30'. Made up for me yanking a bunch of drives into the woods and topping every iron I hit for the first nine holes. The jameson must have kicked in after though. I played good the last 8 holes or so.

I'm hungry. Need bacon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!


----------



## Brit

> I m hungry. Need bacon.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^. I'm a slip matched kinda cooker.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to slip matched.


----------



## jmartel

Andy, you guys eat streaky bacon over there? When I was in Ireland it was all shoulder cut bacon. Plus way saltier than the US bacon.


----------



## CL810

Timber framing bacon


----------



## Brit

Nice.

We got all kinds of bacon this side of the pond. Streaky, shoulder, salted, low salt or unsalted.


----------



## 7Footer

OMG BACON. Slip matched bacon cooker here as well.

Hellz yeah Stef, Miracle Chosuke up in here! A couple deep putts like that make up for the all the bad shots!

shaving heaven.

Made a pretty sweet recovery on a part of my swap item last night night. It just might turn out to be cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Demo, what's the deal with the TV cabinet?


----------



## chrisstef

Awaiting hinge installation. Its all finished and ready, just haven't had any time for it in the last week or so. I should probably go and buy the hinges this week.


----------



## ClammyBallz

SOAB! Now I'm hungry for bacon!

Tony must be some kind of coffee sommelier.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... fuggin' love coffee in all it's forms.

Love.
It.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Tony Valdez with his donkey.


----------



## ToddJB

One of my buddies just pre-ordered one of these: https://glowforge.com/?kid=brUWhU

Cool set up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The price of bacon the year you were born.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's going to be so fun to mess with Todd.


----------



## terryR

holy 3D printer.
I'm tellin' ya…those are going to change a lot of what we do. I cannot wait to print out pipe stems!


----------



## Mosquito

Those Glowforge "3D Laser Printer" (it's a laser cutter) have gotten some good reviews by people checking out the demo units. Has some cool tech in it


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno about that whole 3d printing. Just feels like we're always moving toward our own demise in becoming a sole service based industry in America. Its all ready pretty apparent what the loss of manufacturing in this country has done. I see it first hand every day in the town next door. Once the brass capital of the world is now a shell of itself inhabited by crumbling buildings and run down homes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Surrealist artist Salvador Dalí would have turned 112 years old today.

The bombastic artist was born on May 11, 1904 in Figueres, Spain, where he also died. After 84 years of traveling, creating, and collaborating, he returned to his hometown, passing away in 1989 of heart failure.


----------



## bandit571

Got these PITA Brass corners installed today..









Screws were a little on the tiny side….









Bigger ones for the bottom, smaller for the lid.


----------



## ToddJB

The little one at urgent care for a wicked splinter.










Thankful I'm not a stay at home Dad right now. I would have f'ed her world trying to dig it out.

Stef, I'm with you. Not a huge fan of CNC or laser cutting or similar. But for him, he makes jewelry. He's super creative, but honestly his practical skills are lacking, and his patience for detail doesn't exist, but he loves to create. This allows him to up his production and give a much more professional looking end result, while still allowing him to create and make money. So I see their value in the world. It's just not my bag.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that under his finger nail? if so…that has gotta be uncomfortable.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. And no nub sticking out (Jmart), so you can't just pull it out. They're considering taking the nail.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhhhggggg!!! Poor darlin'. Yikes.


----------



## Mosquito

Holy ouch on that splinter!

CNCs in woodworking is an interesting topic. Scott Grove gave an extended version of a TEDTalk he had done, before our MN Woodworkers Guild Northern Woods awards ceremony. You can always pick out the CNC guys (or gals) when the topic comes up.

"It's not the same thing as hand made" 
"But it's not any easier"
"Didn't say it was easier, I said it's not the same thing as hand made" 
"But I spend hours designing and making models for the CNC to cut, you're telling me that makes it easy?"
"You spend all the time designing you want, and the CNC does the cutting, still not made by hand"

It's a different skillset. One that I don't have, because I've not had access to a CNC machine to use.


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe they can say, "Graphic designed and assembled by Hand"


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh boy, that made me cringe Todd. Poor lil gal. Hope the doc isn't too traumatic.

Yea, my little rant may have been a bit off base. I'm all for creating, and for technology …. to a point, but when we become soley reliable on one particular "thing" we're all in trouble. Looking into my own little state here and we're a billion dollars in the hole. A billion. How the eff did you mismanage that forecast in economics? Well, they drove out huge companies like GE who left for boston and took a bunch of high rollers with it. Why? Our tax base is crumbling because we don't know how to make anything anymore (amongst other things). If we think that we can only service people and survive we're dead wrong.


----------



## ToddJB

We're 54 billion in the hole. It's $10,157 per person. That's news to me. Never thought about my state debt. We rank 30 of 50. Demo, you're setting at 45.

And splinter is out. Nail is still intact.


----------



## 489tad

Crumbling buildings and run down homes = Waterbury = my home town. Thank goodness for bacon and beer.


----------



## 489tad

And doc's that know how do deal with kids.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad the sliver is out and the nail stayed.

Beer and bacon fix a lot of things; even if temporarily.


----------



## putty

Oh I cringed when I saw that splinter. That was a torture method in Viet Nam…bamboo shoots under fingernails.
How did they get it out?


----------



## WillliamMSP

That looks like an ouch sliver. My boy ran his hand down the cedar fence last week and I had to pull a half dozen from his palm. He cried and (hopefully) learned.

My brother just got a 3D printer a couple weeks ago - a Zortrax, I think. He says that he can get a soft compound for it, so I might see about having him make some customer grips for the bike that I'm restoring for the kid. Anyway, I think that they're pretty cool and pretty scary at the same time. For something like prototyping, they'd be invaluable. When it comes to things like enabling the theft of intellectual property or the manufacture of controlled goods, I'm not so hot on 'em.

State of my shop - broke. A new camera lens has used up my toy budget for the next couple weeks (which really stinks since there's a tool meet this weekend). But it was a good deal and I've been wanting it (Contax Zeiss 35-70 f/3.4 for those keeping score) so I can't bitch too much.


----------



## widdle

Trying new music i the shop….Soo Blessed…


----------



## Tim457

> I dunno about that whole 3d printing. Just feels like we re always moving toward our own demise in becoming a sole service based industry in America. Its all ready pretty apparent what the loss of manufacturing in this country has done. I see it first hand every day in the town next door. Once the brass capital of the world is now a shell of itself inhabited by crumbling buildings and run down homes.
> 
> - chrisstef


It concerns me too. Between 3D printing and self driving cars there is a huge potential to put a lot of people out of work. Historically technological advances have resulted in more net jobs over time, but it seems like it might be different this time. Seems like there are fewer and fewer high paying jobs if you don't have the right degree and connections.


----------



## ToddJB

Working through the scope of the Kitchen Remodel. Woof this is going to be a lot of work.

Project Scope: Kitchen Remodel
Remove wall between living room and dining room (non-load-bearing), and expose chimney 
Remove wall between dining room and kitchen (load bearing, as it used to be the end of the house - existing kitchen was an add on)
Remove pantry and wall between kitchen and stairwell - exposing stairwell - add banister or bank of shallow cabinets.
Removing kitchen ceiling and lofting to roofline - adding shiplap over rafters, and exposed cross beams
Remove tile, replace with matching hardwood in living room
Add a bank of 3 windows to stairwell wall
Remove window from rear wall
Replace window on sink wall
Replace/add cabinets/ add range hood
Potentially raise back door and platform to accommodate for overlaying existing concrete steps with a new set of stairs
Drywall/Resurface kitchen and dining room walls. 
Lighting (likely cans)
Trim
Paint


----------



## chrisstef

I heart me some widdle ^


----------



## Brit

Yeah, well good luck with that Todd. We'll keep your seat warm and see you in a couple of years. LOL.

Seriously though, that IS a lot of work. I completely gutted our bungalow from front to back and top to bottom and I've never worked so hard in my life. Makes me shudder to think of it now. If I could have done it full-time then fair enough, but fitting it in around a full-time job was a nightmare. Are you going to do it yourself?


----------



## chrisstef

I agree, thats an assload of work. Youve got the motor for it though todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Here's the thing boys, I'm just writing the check on this one. I did the whole basement and that list was far longer - took 3 years and all of my non-real job time. I'm just going to do electrical, plumbing, and mechanical on this one - farming out the rest. It's going to be a big check


----------



## jmartel

So we should expect to see some nice $30,000 custom cabinets when it's finished, right?


----------



## ToddJB

Likely just the higher level Depot cabs at this point. I also committed to making the counter tops.


----------



## Mosquito

> (which really stinks since there s a tool meet this weekend)
> - WillliamMSP


Are you planning on going? I almost forgot about it until today. Debating if I want to go to it and then down to the cabin, or just there and back…


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, how many contractors do you think you're going to go through (after firing them one by one for construction not up to your standards), or are you subbing this one yourself?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> (which really stinks since there s a tool meet this weekend)
> - WillliamMSP
> 
> Are you planning on going? I almost forgot about it until today. Debating if I want to go to it and then down to the cabin, or just there and back…
> 
> - Mosquito


Doubtful. If I were to go, it would be with the goal of swapping or selling - the lens purchase took most of that play money; I had intended to sell one of my other lenses to fund the new one, but a decent deal popped up and, oops, I got the purchase and the sale timeline inverted.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Blessed.

That is a big list Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

Haha, I know how that goes Bill… I just dropped 1/2 of what I was intending to bring to the meet on saw sharpening stuff, so we'll see if I go too. It's often fun to chat with people, if nothing else, but it's about an hour drive for me now…


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, how many contractors do you think you re going to go through (after firing them one by one for construction not up to your standards), or are you subbing this one yourself?
> 
> - duckmilk


A crew of two or three guys will be doing the bulk of it. I know two of them. Their work is good, but their motivation as humans are all over the place. So I will need to "build character", but likely won't have to address corners being cut. I hope.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Working through the scope of the Kitchen Remodel. Woof this is going to be a lot of work.
> 
> Project Scope: Kitchen Remodel
> Remove wall between living room and dining room (non-load-bearing), and expose chimney
> Remove wall between dining room and kitchen (load bearing, as it used to be the end of the house - existing kitchen was an add on)
> Remove pantry and wall between kitchen and stairwell - exposing stairwell - add banister or bank of shallow cabinets.
> Removing kitchen ceiling and lofting to roofline - adding shiplap over rafters, and exposed cross beams
> Remove tile, replace with matching hardwood in living room
> Add a bank of 3 windows to stairwell wall
> Remove window from rear wall
> Replace window on sink wall
> Replace/add cabinets/ add range hood
> Potentially raise back door and platform to accommodate for overlaying existing concrete steps with a new set of stairs
> Drywall/Resurface kitchen and dining room walls.
> Lighting (likely cans)
> Trim
> Paint
> 
> - ToddJB


Nearing the end of a similar "remodel" started gutting 2 months before my first back surgery, 6 years ago.. finally got a working kitchen around this past thanksgiving.. ran out of laborers (me) and money

if i had to do it again, id pour gasoline and strike a match..

Gluck!!


----------



## jmartel

I think Red has a guy who can do the flooring for you, Todd. Nice and straight-like.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Likely just the higher level Depot cabs at this point. I also committed to making the counter tops.
> 
> - ToddJB


It would be cool if we could find you a way to get wholesale on cabinets. I used to have an acct with Alpine cabs up by ft collins back in the day. Home center markup on cabinets is ridiculous. People would show me their borg cabinet quotes for like 8 grand, I would take the Borg design to Alpine cabs, and the same dang cabs would run me 3 grand. For the same friggin cabinets. Then I would install for 2 more grand…... and people thought I was the Pope. I gave my Alpine sales lady a hard time about the markup. She said obviously they have to charge more because there are more errors with diy cab jobs….. but ya, she often felt bad for how MUCH they marked it up at the borgs.

Anyway. I bet you can find a cab shop that will do it if you have the design.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the push on the hinges Todd. 2 hours spent last night and ive got about another hour to go and she'll be done.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, I hear ya. I'll poke around.



> Thanks for the push on the hinges Todd. 2 hours spent last night and ive got about another hour to go and she ll be done.
> 
> - chrisstef


Atta boy, Steferoni


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, I'll get Red's floor guy, 7's fence guy, and my basement drywall finisher. Frickin' A team, right dare


----------



## smitdog

> Timber framing bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


Holy heart attack Batman!

Bacon… Jenga….... where do I sign up?


----------



## chrisstef

I just caught the weirdest visual of you nibbling the end of a slice of bacon and slowly pulling it off the pile with the tips of your teeth. Chin hairs all rubbin on the bottom of the pile.


----------



## jmartel

Just about done with the nightstands. Got the drawer bottoms done last night. Tops need final cut to size and the backs need to be made/put on. Should be dying them tomorrow or Friday.










Also, a Heavy Lift Ship is in the harbor this week. Looks like they are picking up a drydock from the shipyard near me. Cool to watch it roll up, sink itself, them pull the drydock over the sunken portion of the boat, and then lift up and drive away.


----------



## ToddJB

But pulling a piece out of the middle so the tip of his nose ever so slightly enters the pile, which when he pulls way now has a glimmer of grease


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nightstands are lookin' nice, J.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef…. (.) hahah!

They look great JFinish. Interesting, thanks.


----------



## JayT

I gots lots of catchin' up to do. Three days in Vegas for work, multiple delays getting home to suck up another whole day and then four days in San Antonio for some vacation time. With all the flight delays, I had a whole hour between getting home from Vegas and leaving for SA. Glad to be home for a while now. How come every time you take a vacation, it feels like you need another vacation to recover from the first one? Is that what retirement is?

Todd, sounds like a killer remodel crew. Markup on cabinets varies, but generally I agree with Red. A smaller custom/semi-custom shop may be able to clobber the price. Splinters under the nail suck. Can't imagine what it would be like dealing with a young child with one. Most adults turn into babies in that situation.

Mmmmmmm, bacon!

I'll have to dig though more of the thread later.


----------



## smitdog

HA! I was visualizing finger usage and first to topple the pile has to watch the opponent eat… However, I'm not opposed to diving face first into a glistening pork stack…

Hey Todd, that's why you wear this…









It also prevents the tip of one's nose from being smeared in other less savory fare


----------



## chrisstef

A nostril jock strap? Pair that with 7's accommodator and you've got a match made in heaven.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That's a ridiculous contraptions.

Nightstands are stellar. Bed next? Will you also be doing dressers?


----------



## 7Footer

Oh my gawd, lol @ the nostril j-strap. The combo nostril strap and the accomodator! hahahahaah

Damn Toddwick, that is a huge job.. Me and one guy did our kitchen, it took us almost a year, was brutal. We got our cabinets from one of those DIY Cabinet Wharehouse places, I think they were $4200, about 1/2 of what Home Dumpo and Blowe's wanted for comparable ones.

Oh yeah that splinter was cringe worthy.

Awesome looking nightstands J.

Mos and Bills tool meetup reminded me of this I forgot to post the other day, was reading about the pacific northwest tool collectors and this was on their about page. I wonder when this website was made.. 








Megabytes of free information!


----------



## jmartel

> Ha. That s a ridiculous contraptions.
> 
> Nightstands are stellar. Bed next? Will you also be doing dressers?
> 
> - ToddJB


Haven't quite decided between the Bed and fixing the motorcycle. You can kind of see that I started tearing it down in the background of that photo. Both the bed and the bike need to be done before we move.

Dressers will be waiting until after we move to the next house. At this point we are definitely moving. Dressers are something that I want to wait and see what kind of space we'll have before I decide what to do. Could even just do a built in closet system if there's a closet big enough.

Same deal for a dining table and such. I've got a $25 goodwill one for now. Can't make one until I find out the space I have.

Any place we buy is going to be smaller and older, and I'm planning on renovating it. I've already decided that I want Sapele kitchen cabinets/island. So, that's gonna be a huge job to do.


----------



## Mosquito

7' I'm going with mid-late '90s


----------



## smitdog

Cool lift ship shot jmart, I could sit and watch heavy machinery do work for hours. Would have a look on my face just like your little man when they dug up your street Stef. Caught a bit of a show last night about the first massive diesel engines to run generators for power plants. They were like 40 ft tall! So cool and the fact that they still run is even more impressive.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fix the motorcycle, people can sleep anywhere.


> Haven t quite decided between the Bed and fixing the motorcycle.


----------



## 7Footer

I'd say you're spot on Mos. Lol, it looks like my website from high school. '97 style.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure that you had to employ the indian guide to lead you across the river to that website. 7 has died of dysentery.


----------



## widdle

Nice work jmart…Rest of you guys…..More cowbell….


----------



## ToddJB

A sliding dovetail made using a DT router bit in a shaper. Do you think it would be easier to sneak up on the pin or the tail?


----------



## chrisstef

I cant wrap my head around that

Edit - now I can. Sneak up on the tail / tenon. I think.


----------



## jmartel

> Fix the motorcycle, people can sleep anywhere.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I've got a second bike that I'm still riding. It's the wife's bike, though, so me riding that means she can't ride it.

Bed has been on box springs on the floor for about 14 months now. So, yeah. It's been a bit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I made a set of shelves some time ago using sliding dovetails holding the shelves to the frame and I found it easier to cut the pins first (or what you have pictured as pins) and widen the slots a little at a time. Cutting the slots wasn't being done on a shaper, it was done with handheld router and an edge guide where the pins were cut on a router table so the difference in technique could make a difference.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> A sliding dovetail made using a DT router bit in a shaper. Do you think it would be easier to sneak up on the pin or the tail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd - think about dovetailing just the bottom of the shelf. Its easier to get them to slide together, and you can sneak up on the fit with a hand plane.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Paul, this is just a random Google image. Mine will be only one sliding DT.

And thanks for the tips, internet boyfriends. You know I can't turn down a good tip.


----------



## 489tad

Todd if you want to add my floor finisher guy to your contractor list. He'll do a great job of buzzing cabinet doors, uneven stain , wrong shade, get stain on everything. Bubbles. Skimp on the finish, and my personal favorite, have his dustless vac explode all over everything. Let me know.


----------



## duckmilk

Late I know but, ouch on the splinter Todd, is she dealing with it well? Those things can hurt for a while.
I always go for tail first ;-) I have a cabinet buddy that did all of our cabinets for us, much better built and custom fit. I won't say the cost, really inexpensive though.

Night stands look great Jmart. I've seen vid of those sinking cargo ships before. Cool you got to watch one in person.

Ha at Jarett's nose jock strap


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ladders for our egress windows. So beneath my woodworking talent level. Puuhhtoooey 









I'm so gonna bust out that domino this weekend.


----------



## terryR

stormy just before sundown tonight. always creates a weird green glow in the sky…with some orange mixed in somehow?

I caught a nice rainbow that stretched nearly horizon to horizon, longest I've ever seen in the mountains,


----------



## jmartel

The good news is, USPS is giving me $50 back for messing up the plane in the mail. Although I'm a bit confused because I thought it was $50 plus the cost of shipping, so it should have been like $68 back.

Now I need to file/sand out the damages before the blade arrives on Monday. At least now I'll have a really cheap shooting plane.


----------



## Mosquito

Whenever I go to Menards I like to give the wood stash a quick fly bye. Worth it today. All Maple was on sale, and I caught two curly pieces of S4S, and a nice birds eye board in the random boards section. There were others but these had the most figure. A couple others had more figure in small areas, but decent tear out.


----------



## ToddJB

Good looking sticks, Mos.

Dan, when we get to floors I'll grab that number from you.

Thanks for the chat about seeking out a cabinet shop, boys. I'll see what I can make of it.


----------



## Tugboater78

I have built all the cabinets for our kitchen, still have to finish the uppers, and realized i need 1 more lower one. She wants it to have a slideout or tiltout trashcan with storage for related items (extra bags)

Doors and drawer fronts have yet to be made, but waiting till all cabinets are done. She wants it all painted in the same color as this:










Atm the countertops are malamine coated hardboard glued to plywood but she wants wood/butcherblock tops.

Been fun, as i have to keep it functional while installing, around my work schedule and everything else. Hoping to have it done by end of the year?

Too bad closest menards is over an hour away, id like to browse for similar boards Mos…


----------



## chrisstef

Still needs some hinge tweaking, knobs / pulls and a French cleat to mount but here she is girls.


----------



## putty

Nice looking cabinet Stef… Is that to go over your TV?


----------



## chrisstef

Yuppers. It'll slide right over the tv you see in the background. Full disclosure, I think the far left panel is upside down lol. Aint no goin back now though. Doh!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Personally, I don't understand why people need to make stuff that nice for their shop. What's wrong with peg board?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Red

.... he said it was nice guys!!! Red said my stuff was nice!!! Ive reached the pinnacle! Acknowledged by the giant ginger himself! Ohhh happy day, ohhh happy day!


----------



## johnstoneb

x1 Red. Those doors are nice. You'll probably spend more time admiring the cabinet than watching the tube.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Dan's guy.

I want to see the finished ladder you conceited giant.

Gorgeous shot Terry.

Oh my Stef, that is stunning!


----------



## terryR

Fine looking work, Stef!


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, that is a beautiful cabinet. When first I saw the second picture I thought "...empty headed blonde". So, this is to hide the peg board swing outs behind it? You did good hanging the bifolds.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks fellas.

No peg board. Just a tv. And the little cable box.

Them bifold hinges were a pain in the neck. Actually, all hinges are a pain in the neck.

Hopefully it gets hung this weekend and I can find some suitable pulls for it.


----------



## terryR

I know where to get face grain cherry pulls cheap…only four however…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice work Stef. What would it take to rehang the left door? Could you veneer over the side where you mortised the hinges and flip it over?


----------



## JayT

Cabinet looks good, stef. Other than that whole one door being upside down thing, of course.


----------



## ShaneA

Cabinet looks good. Stef's shop is looking uptown with the new till, bench and TV cab. Before too long you wont be able to work in there because it is too nice. Just going to have to watch TV and hide out from the family.


----------



## DanKrager

Oh man! What an offer Terry! Couldn't you just see those knobs centered in each panel? Perhaps one could even be installed a hair below the "line" to distract from other things.

Just having some fun at your expense, Stef! Everyone's just jealous.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - we may be talking if I cant find any cool pulls in my hardware stash. A lil swappy swap might be in order.

I'm not sure paul. I honestly just noticed it when I posted the picture. No idea how I made that happen, I was really taking my time to make sure it was all correct. Not enough time apparently lol. The hinges are non mortise so all id really need to do is plug the screw holes from the bifold hinges I think. The door hinges are just 3 screws and would be in the backside of the door that would rarely be seen. Ill have to look at it tonight and diagnose it. Maybe I get lucky and its an illusion.

Isnt that what the shop is really for Shane?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Everybody's slobbering all over Terry's knobs today.

Nothing special T. Just ladders for my kids to sneak out with when they're teenagers. .









Gonna make a puzzle board today. Kinda like this….









That's what I get for having nerdy doctor friends.


----------



## chrisstef

I do not like puzzles.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perfect, good looking out dad. Thanks.

Did a puzzle rape you in band camp once?


----------



## chrisstef

Not just any puzzle. But a saxo-flute puzzle. Multiple bends are tough.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... then I understand the hate.


----------



## 7Footer

(hard) LOL!

Stef the cabinet is baller! (aside from the upside down door that no one ever would have noticed unless you said it! lol)

Terry is a master knob polisher.

Fri-dilla, yay. Going to the Nike employee store tonight, cannot wait, I need some clothes that fit, and I'm turning into a shoe ho. Gotta be careful at that place though, last time we went wiz and I kept it down to $400 but the first time we dropped $700. The prices are so good you just have to stock up when you go, i

Man, a customer we just did a little work for (the one who gave me the chunk of burl) is going to hook me up with enough lumber to build a bench! He said they have a stack of maple that will be about 3"x3.5"-ish after they run it through the jointer. But he said they'd run em all through the jointer and drum sander for me, hell yes! I have been looking for bigger timbers, but I'd be straight stupid to say no, it sounds like he is giving me the wood, he said "don't worry about the price, it'll be cheap, we have tons of wood" .... lol, okay then!
Some good looking maple. Looks quite a bit bigger than 3"x 5" (Jake, where are you?) though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Keep the wallet in check 7. Congrats on the lumber and dimensioning, that is awesome!

Jake is schooling it as I recall.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I know you dingleberries miss watching me work.










Wuddya think of the Spurs goin down like that 7? I can't say that I'm a spurs fan…. Duncan or Ginflopply, but I've appreciated what they've done for the game. The NBA is more team ball than it has been in a decade or two. Tough to win rings Lebron style anymore.


----------



## 7Footer

I'll try, but man the Nike employee store is next level. I'm in desperate new bball shoes and at least 2 new pairs of workout/running shoes. They have all the newest stuff, some that isn't even in regular stores yet, and everything is half price or less. If you get a pass, you can take your S/O, but literally you have to have matching addresses on your id's and if you buy something that you need to return, you can't go back in, to exchange it or anything, they have a little window in the lobby dedicated for returns…. what kind of shoes do you run in?

I know he's schooling, I guess he's just too busy to drop by and say hi/talk some smack once in a while!

Edit: Red- I actually was really happy to see the Spurs go down like that, but I really didn't expect SA to fold they did. LaMarcus straight up reverted back to LaMartha and disappeared in the face of adversity, just like he's done the last 8 seasons with us, he's a great player, but he's uber-weak mentally. Not a Manu fan, but got mad respect for him and Pop, Duncan and Parker and what they've done over the past decade. I couldn't be more proud of how the Blazers ended their season, meanwhile a near record breaking Spurs team only makes it 1 game father than the Blazers.. I'm loving the team play aspect too, but I'm gonna be pissed if Durant goes to the Spurs, getting sick of the juggernauts stacking all the good players. Watch out though, the way that Lebron, Kyrie and Love are playing right now, they're gonna give GS or OKC problems.


----------



## terryR

nursing school is unlike any other. it demands a complete life commitment.

my lil knobs are probably too small for the big time. NBA and such. Still a Braves fan, even though they may only win 30 games this season. just sayin.

stef, you can have this briar pull if you want it; headed to the scrap bin I'm afraid,


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds very cool.

Nike Vomeros.

You're right, Jake's a d!ck.


----------



## 7Footer

Vomeros eh, I will have to check those out. I am in love with the pretty much any of the Max Airs.

hahaha, he is. I played the house husband role for a lot of the time while my wife was in nursing school, it was brutal, but she still made time to talk some $hit to her friends.

Nifty looking little shaper/grinder/thinga-ma-jig terry.


----------



## chrisstef

I like watching you work from behind Red.

Jointed and sanded maple …. free …. workbench … ohhh hell yea. I don't even care what you have to do for it.

You know I love your knobs Terry.

Jake's a wuss. He loves ikea furniture and thinks walnut is ugly.


----------



## 489tad

Nice job Steff. Leave the door alone, make it a trade mark kind of thing. Started cracking up over the puzzle band camp tuba thing. People at work, "wood site again?" Ten more hours to go only to do it again on Saturday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhgg! Sorry Dan. Hope it goes by quickly.


----------



## widdle

That's gonna be great stef..Every year i tell myself I'm gonna throw up a tv before football season..Mabye this year,,.Red, whats up with those ? do you put those inside or outside…Is it just something your doing for fun ?

Good score 7…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Which project you asking about widdle? The ladders go in our window wells. They might not have basements there in the concrete jungle.

The pic on my bench is of night stands I'm making for my kids.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This thing stinks. It's gonna take me at least an hour or so to make all the joinery for 4 night stands.


----------



## jmartel

Seriously crappy day today. At least it's friday.


----------



## TheFridge

Sold stuff, bought stuff, and fondled exotic wood before bringing it home. And I didn't even have to pull out the ak. Yeah. I'd have to say…


----------



## duckmilk

I was wondering the same thing Red. So the ladders are to allow an exit from the basement? Living in a non-basement region, I was unsure. Will they hold you also, or just your wife and kids )


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, stunning. Great job.

That's a heck of a score, 7. Congrats!


----------



## Tugboater78

Just occured to me, i will be in the Paducah, Ky area come the first week of june for training. That monday afternoon i may have time to wander about. Anyone nearby?


----------



## chrisstef

Come with the pics fridgey. Make today a good day too.

Dang. Shaving some serious hours off a build with that jammy red.

Yardwork day boys.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

That, my friend, is awesome!! ^


----------



## duckmilk

Your wings are on the wrong side Tony

Red, that puzzle board is interesting. I would like to see more of its construction. An old friend of mine likes puzzles, but they take up a lot of room. That would make it more compact.


----------



## bandit571

Blinded by the glare off that bald head…..

Went out to find some more rust this morning, and spent $15 from my Birthday Cash









Stanley Mitre box, with it's Stanley Mitre Box Saw. At least that is what the etch says, and the guides. Might take a while on this clean up….

Simple Green Concentrate and a Purple #M Scratchy pad, most of the grime is off the show side of the saw. Have the box soaking in the stuff. Hoping it also kills all the spiders under it. Saw is 28" long by 5" deep. It will add to the "collection of three other such saws I got yesterday. $23 total, one mitre box, and four big saws. Then the rains came, no more sales today..


----------



## Pezking7p

Whoa, finally caught up.

Todd, I felt like making my own cabinets saved me the most money. I spent $2200 on about 25 feet of cabinets. Including my massive pantry and screwing up some cuts the first time around and having to go back for another $200 in maple. That includes lumber, hardware, paint, and supplies. Good luck either way. We did our remodel in three weeks, but we don't have kids and I took a week off work. It was brutal. Also less structural work than you have listed (Windows, doors, etc. we just removed one load bearing wall.).

Red is a festool fanboy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tony is such a renaissance man.

Duck, The puzzle board I'm making will have some drawers beneath. Pretty straight forward build. I'll snap pics…and blog if I get a chance.

No woodshop today. Treated the boy and FIL to a round. I'm whooped after 18.


----------



## TheFridge

If you can build uppers and lowers for 100$ a foot you are doing great. It's 200$ a LF for upper and lowers around here.

Gimme a min stef. My hands are still wet from the shower so I can't take pics at the moment… You said you wanted wood pics eh? Something about making today great too eh? You old motor boater you…

Edit: I can't take pics but I can type. Yes it makes no sense. Just realized that. I'm such a failure.


----------



## TheFridge

The leopard wood is about 2"x2" for scale


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, me building them is out. I have 100% confidence in my ability to make them , but 100% doubt that I could get into manufacture mode and bust them out with any sort of expediency. Becuase A: I work slow, B: I have 30 projects going on right now, C: I'm just not mentally into right now. Though I will be doing the counter tops.

Fridge, nice stash.

Nice ass, Tony. Nice pic, too.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice fridge. Thanks.

In full on munchie search mode. Find unopened pack of oreos. Good clean livin.


----------



## TheFridge

Oreos?! You… Sonofabitch. Go ahead and remind a dude he forgot to get essentials like Oreos when he went grocery shopping.

Tony, next time take your wallet and phone out your back pockets so we can get a better picture of the goods.

Edit: I bought the lignum for a mallet heat and as a substitute for brass on marking gauges and wooden tools with parts that wear where it may be acceptable.


----------



## jmartel

I figured Tony would have those wings as a tramp stamp rather than just posing in front of it for a photo.


----------



## TheFridge

Not as hard as I thought it would be to fettle. Wish I had a set of hollows, rounds and quarter rounds.


----------



## widdle

Nice, fridge.Now if i could get a couple thousand feet of that …


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, I'm with ya. You've gotta be in the right space to take on those projects.

Fridge, thats nice wood you've got there. Love the molding work, too.

Wids, your bench is like a piece of art. The glue bottle represents Man and the articles strewn about represent the things we surround ourselves with in an attempt to make ourselves happy, but as often as not our lives end up cluttered and we lose our pizza.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pizza.

Nice stuff Fridge.

Good times Red.

Haha! @ good living.

Treehorn.


----------



## woodcox

Chuch^^'s chicken in here.

That looks like a lot of fun fridge.

Pretty cabinet stef. What is the maintenance on a tv in the shop? Vacuum it off?

I found jake.


----------



## terryR

Moulding looks fab, fridge.

never seen a pizza till. serious munchie killer.

happy sunday,


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chrisstef

Nice slice wids. Jalapeno on there?

Wc - yea id say a good vac n a wipe down from time to time. Surprisingly it hasnt attracted as much dust as i would have guessed.

Huge lol at that vid wc. Jake aint wakin up after that. Can i get a score from the judges?

Sunday. T minus 10 days til vaca. Toes in the sand.

Haircuts n happy meals today.


----------



## Mosquito

> Wish I had a set of hollows, rounds and quarter rounds.
> 
> - TheFridge


Me too…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Did you get over to the tool meet, Mos? If so, any cool scores or stories? I ended up taking my kid to the TC model train museum re-opening, instead.


----------



## Brit

Last weekend of prep before our food festival and I am fuggin knackered. Got another 3 hours work probably and then everything I said I'd do will be done. The celebrity chefs kitchen is looking sweet and I put all the big backdrop boards together today in an empty shop on the high street that my wife got the keys for, so at least I know it all fits correctly.

Oh well, back to it. Got to go wrestle some rare earth magnets now.

Later,
A.


----------



## Mosquito

> Did you get over to the tool meet, Mos? If so, any cool scores or stories? I ended up taking my kid to the TC model train museum re-opening, instead.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Nope, ended up staying home doing some woodworking in the morning while my wife was doing some errands/working out, and then we did some work around the yard in the afternoon. Too much to do for me to get out there, and decided it wasn't worth the almost 2 hours of car riding, as I didn't want to spend much more this month anyway. The displays are have almost always been much nicer at the Medina meet anyway, so going for the display isn't worth it in Hastings usually. Last year I think there was only 1 display, and it was 2 panther saws with a little blurb about Woodrough and McParlin saw company.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

The beating i would receive from wife would work out well if that were me todd. Id have a room right next to nathan in the hospital.


----------



## TheFridge

Yep


----------



## Brit

So did you catch him Todd?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin' awesome Jack. Badass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hid under the rug Widdle.


----------



## ToddJB

He was caught. Lindsay and her dad (to my right) were shocked that he did it, and a little concerned that I encouraged it. I couldn't have been more proud.


----------



## woodcox

Awsome! Boy needs a squirrel suit.

I finally finished this. After three years or so. I think this was pre-workbench lol. It's a little rough. In laws have a huge neighborhood yard sale next week and this won't come back I hope.









Instead of waiting for pass ports she is looking at a condo on the sand in Oceanside soonish. I've never been past Bakersfield. It looks good to me.


----------



## summerfi

I sold $365 worth of lumber (elm and locust) from my sawmill today. That was a nice unexpected bonus.


----------



## theoldfart

Good job spotting Todd.

Great news Bob.


----------



## TheFridge

So Mos, you have 20 #45s but you don't have all the cutters? I'd have thought you'd have half a dozen pristine sets by now. For shame mos. For shame. You wouldn't happen to have any spare parts eh?


----------



## jmartel

I spent a few hours yesterday mixing up dye samples for the nightstands and getting the wifes input. Had 3 different colors that I was mixing to get what she wanted.

Ended up with exactly a walnut color. Could have just bought that to begin with and saved the time. Even held up a piece of walnut next to it and it's the same.


----------



## TheFridge

Women. You can't beat them enough.


----------



## chrisstef

Id dig that outdoor cooler WC. Ive been jonesin to do one of those for a while now.

Good color there jmart. Ive completely stopped asking for opinions on colors for your very reason. Now I'm down to red, brown or natural. Ill figure it out from there.

Cabs a wrap homies.


----------



## 489tad

Holy Crap Todd! 
JMinwax!

No garage work this weekend. I did ride. 9mph average heading north, 30mph average heading south. Sucked heading home.


----------



## jmartel

> Good color there jmart. Ive completely stopped asking for opinions on colors for your very reason. Now I m down to red, brown or natural. Ill figure it out from there.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah. I made a deal with her that she can choose what she wants for the upstairs furniture and such, in exchange for me making all the decisions on the main floor. Sacrifices had to be made so that way we didn't end up with pinterest style rustic stuff on the main floor. The nightstands and the bed have been an exercise in trying to sway her decision away from that as well without her knowing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Woodcox! Oceanside is cool, when are you planning on a visit?

Fridge. LOL!

That sounds like a huge discrepancy in progress Dan.


----------



## terryR

Very nice cooler!

Bob, I have $365 burning a hole in my pocket…


----------



## terryR

> Women. You can t beat them enough.
> 
> - TheFridge


damn truth.

mine woke me early this morning in 30 minute intervals so she could check on a baby duckling trying to get out of its' shell in the small bathroom. duck came out. now under a chicken butt across the street!


----------



## TheFridge

> Very nice cooler!
> 
> Bob, I have $365 burning a hole in my pocket…
> 
> - terryR


itll never make it to my pocket before its spent. Hell, it rarely makes it to my hand before its spent


----------



## putty

Hell, it rarely makes it to my hand before its spent 

That's what they make a little blue pill for!


----------



## Brit

Totally unrelated to woodworking, but if any of you would like to hear my daughter's debut single 'Game' you can at https://jessicalovelock.bandcamp.com/track/game and maybe download it in one of a number of formats for anything you care to pay. Personally, I love it!


----------



## widdle

coolio cooler woodcox..Good part of coastline around Oceanside..Encinitas, del mar la jolla..good stuff..Check out bird rock and windansea in la jolla…Couple of good beaches..
Looking good stef…
How was that walk through tony ? What did you think of the pad ? Was the Architect or homeowner there ?

Don't sweat the gaps , not glued yet..But kinda cool..


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, awesome! She's really good. Is there a full album in the works? You must be one proud Poppa - even though she doesn't embrace her British accent


----------



## Brit

I sure am Todd. She's working on an EP for her degree at the moment.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree with Todd. Super impressive. A strong sound reminicent of Adele.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> coolio cooler woodcox..Good part of coastline around Oceanside..Encinitas, del mar la jolla..good stuff..Check out bird rock and windansea in la jolla…Couple of good beaches..
> Looking good stef…
> How was that walk through tony ? What did you think of the pad ? Was the Architect or homeowner there ?
> 
> Don t sweat the gaps , not glued yet..But kinda cool..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - widdle


You missed Blacks beach Wids.
Of course, if you've been there, you didn't.


----------



## putty

Wids, what are those two holes… where the beatle entered the wood?


----------



## CL810

Andy, my wife and I both think Jessica sounds great!


----------



## woodcox

We are there June 5-9, and Vegas one night driving down maybe St. George on the way back. Thanks for the beach info. Looking forward to some scenery.

Ed.cooler build was fun. Cedar, redwood, cherry, maple scraps. Easy enough to frame out an insulated cooler. I left it outside all day in the sun with tung oil to darken it up some.


----------



## jmartel

Got the blade in for the shooting plane today. So now once I take care of the damage with a file it will be ready for use. Also got a slow adjuster for my smoother.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jessica has a beautiful voice Andy, thanks for sharing.

Widdle, the tour was fantastic; his assistant Roberta was great and full of knowledge about the place. The house is amazingly cool. I was told Frank Lloyd Wright mentored John Lautner who, in turn, mentored Duncan Nicholson. Unfortunately Duncan passed away in January 2015, Connor & Perry Archicetes have taken over the work on the property. Mr. Goldstein was there:


----------



## terryR

+n to Jessica's voice being beautiful! 
congrats, Andy.


----------



## Mosquito

> So Mos, you have 20 #45s but you don t have all the cutters? I d have thought you d have half a dozen pristine sets by now. For shame mos. For shame. You wouldn t happen to have any spare parts eh?
> 
> - TheFridge


The quarter rounds were technically not for the Stanley #45. Records came with them, but I think they were technically exclusive to the #55. I do have several full sets of standard irons, and a set of #55 irons, which basically include all the optional #45 irons, except the reeding ones, which I have a few of.

As for the H&Rs I've got a set of Record ones, minus the #12 H&R, those buggers are proving troublesome

As far as spare parts, it depends on what you're looking for, I might, I'd have to look through what I've got.


----------



## ToddJB

Sitting at the ENT. Doc says I need a bunch of holes drilled in my face. Hopefully this fixes some ish.


----------



## ShaneA

I happen to have a drill press Todd, I will beat your best quote on the work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sucks Todd, hope it helps.

Good looking out Shane.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks T, it is the humanitarian in me. Gotta help the people of the world.


----------



## terryR

ouch, Todd. hope he gives good drugs to ya, and the end of today is better than the beginning.


----------



## jmartel

> Sitting at the ENT. Doc says I need a bunch of holes drilled in my face. Hopefully this fixes some ish.
> 
> - ToddJB


Lobotomy time, eh?


----------



## widdle

Thanks Tony. Shoots ,super friendly and energizing guy…

Putty, im not sure about the beetle thing..But sounds right…


----------



## ToddJB

Just a consultation today. Surgery set for July 29th (my 10 year wedding anniversary). I guess my septum is an S shape, I have huge turbines, and tiny sinus passages. Apparently all of that is wrong, which equates to me getting a small fraction of air intake. so a straighting, a shrinking, and an enlarging all needs to happen. According to him quality of life should dramatically better post surgery.

Shane, thanks. I'm confident you could enlarge my passage, but I have my doubts about making me straight and shrinking my engorged turbine.


----------



## jmartel

So basically, you need to be ported like an engine to maximize/clean up the air flow.


----------



## Tim457

I had the same thing Todd, not all that bad, since they go in through the nose. The post surgery instructions were to sit in a humidified room for a week afterwards. I managed that for a couple days at home and then put a humidifier in my office at work when I went back. At the follow up appointment the doctor said I was healing amazingly well and seemed surprised I actually sat in the humidified room, not many people do.

I didn't have dramatic improvement, but it is better, and worth it. I can't remember now exactly how many days I had to take off work.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Tim, that's good info. Surg is on a Friday, he said I should back to work on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## ClammyBallz

My wife had her nasal passage roto-rooted a couple years ago. The doc even gave her a couple hundred bucks for participating in a drug trial which consisted of a nasal rinse using water and cocaine right after the surgery.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, cocaine and a dremel tool will set you straight.

Mos, thumbscrew, a cam rest screw, and maybe an extra fence.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Coke will set you free; Fridge speaks the gospel.


----------



## 7Footer

Good coke will set you free, the low end stuff will clog you up even more.

LOL @ being ported, that was my first thought too. Todd gonna be able to run like a mofo after getting his passages all ported and ergonomically supercharged.

Question for the panel - Here is a link to a GIF, I know this is going to get several of you guys real hot and bothered with my finger action, but I've gotta post it… It's the switch on my Porter Cable drill press, it won't click and engage on at the top, the little spring just wants to kick it back down to the off position. The laser and the light work though so it's getting power. It's strange, I was using it like 2 minutes prior and it worked fine. I guess maybe it went poop? I took it out and checked the connectors, they all seem fine. 
https://goo.gl/photos/h9mEP2Mu9YQQmnDB6


----------



## chrisstef

I wish someone would roto-root me … uhm, I mean, my nasal passage. I don't think they ever rebuilt them right after I slammed my face through a windshield and my nose ended up under my right eye. I can whistle a mean Dixie out of my right nostril though. Good luck on the surgery todd.

Lol … todd's blow does the slalom course. Couple of moguls in there id bet too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why are you doing stomped coke?


----------



## widdle

That curb alert coke will get ya..cheaps expensive..


----------



## widdle

7, try a different finger..


----------



## terryR

we administered coke to patients in the ER for nasal stuff.

True story…when I was about 18, a friend I knew that was a junior in HS got in a minor car wreck one sat night. Needed stitches in his nose, and around his face. coke is the best way to stop local bleeding, and numb the area. After a few doses, and 10 minutes of work by the doc, my friend said he "felt like a million bucks!" Was so happy to be in the ER, and happy to be alive! LOL! (no clue as to why, of course)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Wids.


----------



## 7Footer

Whistling Dixie,
Middle school, I was getting head on a ten speed
Gigolo blood line, pimpin' hereditary

They gave my Pops coke when he has his finger amputated in the early 90's! He fell off the back of one of our spray trucks, caught is wedding ring on the steel grates and de-gloved it, decided he didn't want to roll around with his finger sewn into his abdomen for a year+ so said take it off.

what is stomped coke? and 'u talkin' to me?'

LOL, thanks widdle, I will try that.


----------



## chrisstef

Stomped = stepped on = cut = extra draino in the shnoz

Here's the deal
I got a hundred bricks, 14-5 a piece
Enough to cop six, by the house on the beach
Supply the peeps with Jeeps
Brick a piece
Capiche?
Everybody gettin' cream
No one considered a leech
Think about it now, that's damn near 1 point 5
I kill 'em all I'll be set for life


----------



## Brit




----------



## TheFridge

oh Brit, you cheeky bastard. (Don't know what I just said but I bet it was awesome.

I had some of the "I can't feel my face" kinda stuff many many moons ago. Was never really my thing. I was a stoner till I had kids 4-5 years ago. Then life came calling.

7, somethings broke internally I'm pretty sure


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've never even seen a coke before, I was just going by what Widdle told me.



> ....7, somethings broke internally I m pretty sure
> - TheFridge


I am guessing that "something" is a plastic something.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, thumbscrew, a cam rest screw, and maybe an extra fence.
> 
> - TheFridge


I'll have to look. I've probably got a couple planes that could be turned into parts planes too


----------



## ShaneA

7's PC Drill Press has been stomped…apparently too far.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol… Never heard it called stomped before. Always heard em say cut. Lol

N*s bleed just like us…. Nice pull Stef!

Maybe I can get PC to comp me a new one, that thing is like less than 2 years old with light-to-moderate use


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tony, did they talk about making regularly scheduled tours of the Lautner a norm thing? I'd love to check it out whenever I get the chance to make it out there.


----------



## Brit

> oh Brit, you cheeky bastard. (Don t know what I just said but I bet it was awesome.
> 
> - TheFridge


LOL. I bet you put on your best British accent when you typed that too.



> Maybe I can get PC to comp me a new one…
> 
> - 7Footer


I have no idea what you said there. Who's PC and what does comp mean?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing about regularity Yeti. He still lives and parties there.

The tour I attended only came about due the friendship of the instructor and Mr. Goldstein's assistant as I was told.


----------



## AnthonyReed

PC = Porter-Cable

Comp = Compensate


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaha, it's a Porter Cable drill press… and by comp i meant send me a new switch for free. I probably could've used a better word than comp though, I'm no cunning linguist like Tony.

Stef, speaking of Biggie - holy crap, you see that story on Deadspin that 'I got a story to tell' was a true story about Big robbing Anthony Mason at gunpoint after waxing Mason's chick?? That is crazy stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speaking of linguists; natives are restless, something in the water. Good time to press your bets, looking at you Shane. Get some.


----------



## Tim457

I'm not totally hip to all the drug references the kids use these days, but even I figured out the stomped reference. And I'm with Tony, I bet there's a little plastic piece off the back of that lever that did the switching and it broke off on the inside.

Todd, forgot to mention, my surgeon said that they basically take the septum out of your nose, flatten it on the operating table, and then stitch it back in. Could have been joking, but she really didn't seem like the joking type.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here having a couple ice cold "NOT your Father's Root Beers" and some cheese. busy day, never even left the house…..

One side of a rocker is test fitted up..









Rehabbed a spokeshave









And repaired the bandsaw. back is sore, finger has a hole in it, from a screwdriver tip digging in,,,,messy.

I think I've earned a few…..


----------



## DanKrager

Another option that I've seen happen on switches with more metal is that the switch contacts fused together for unknown reasons. Some of the modern electrical stuff is badly under-engineered and they push the capacity limits chasing big dollars $0.00001 cent at a time. If you can get the switch apart and not lose any of the springs, you can likely unfuse the contacts and have a functional switch again.

DanK


----------



## 7Footer

I wouldn't be surprised if the switch is over capacity, it runs all the power through it for the 2 lasers and the lamp on the side, there's probably 12 little connectors going into the switch, it was kinda ridiculous to be honest. They're only like 7 bucks, I'm just kinda miffed that it broke already.

Well apparently I'm out of touch, lol… Stomped must be the word you old geezers use! Tony is such a square I have a hard time believing anything he says not related to photography, coffee, running, and Asians!


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOLO11LO! Fuggin' 7.


----------



## duckmilk

Andy (Brit), your daughter has such a range of vocal talent that it is a pleasure to listen to. My wife liked it a lot.


----------



## chrisstef

I had no idea you were fluent in other languages T. Good for you.

7 - man i was so busy i didnt make it to deadspin today. I hate lebatard. And jason whitlock. And steven a smith. Just for the record. Interesting rake on that track. Im gonna have to relisten to it. I vote for hulk smash.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good point, were that drill press Hog's it'd be a dead heap under his bench already.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the comments on the single guys, I'll pass it on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No fluency here Stef, I barely get by in Spanish.

Wednesday (damn that word is spelled funky) is not Friday, not even close.


----------



## ToddJB

Last few nights have been spent cleaning the garage. Saturday I am having our semi-annual OWWM gathering at my casa so a good scrubbing was in order, and well needed regardless. Hopefully I'll get some decent pics of the shop while it's clean.


----------



## Brit




----------



## jmartel

I'm taking tomorrow off. But still have to come in Friday. So it's not really friday, but not really like a wednesday either.


----------



## ShaneA

Way late to the compliment, but Andy…your daughter did a nice job with that. I imagine you are proud of her talent.

Question for the panel: Why do people put stuff on Craig's List they are really not trying to sell? I mean for Pete's sake…answer your friggin' communications people. How the hell do you expect to sell something without putting any effort into it? You don't have a 220V circuit, you don't know sheet about the machine, you can't even follow up with perspective buyers. I say you should lose your Craig's List Card. Is it just me being a dick on this subject, or are there too many idiots in the world?


----------



## jmartel

As George Carlin said, "Think about how dumb the average person in this country is. Now realize that half of them are dumber than that"


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, lack of communiucation - there is no excuse. Not having the ability to test the machine, or have any knowledge of the machine is to be expected when getting into the bigger boy machines. And hopefully the cost to you is reflected.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, you are a d!ck but it has nothing to do with there being too many idiots. Sorry you are having to deal with frustrating asshats.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My theory is many guys buy something and their SO wants it gone for whatever reason, they then put it up for sale with minimal effort & detail while asking an unreasonable price so they don't have to lie when they tell their SO the item in question is in fact for sale. I have too much confidence in my fellow man/woman/child to believe that so many of these kinds of ads are published with such a level of unintended incompetency.


> Question for the panel: Why do people put stuff on Craig s List they are really not trying to sell? I mean for Pete s sake…answer your friggin communications people. How the hell do you expect to sell something without putting any effort into it? You don t have a 220V circuit, you don t know sheet about the machine, you can t even follow up with perspective buyers. I say you should lose your Craig s List Card. Is it just me being a dick on this subject, or are there too many idiots in the world?
> 
> - ShaneA


----------



## ShaneA

It is a Unisaw. I think based on the serial number a 2002 mfg date, 3hp single phase, 52" Bies fence. Dleta mobile base, and clean. They initially listed it a while back at $1800…which is ridiculous (in my opinion) they now have it for $1,500…still aint going to happen, but getting closer. I am thinking the logistics of moving it, no testing and how long it has been for sale, in addition to their total lack of effort puts me all in about $1000 to $1100 max. If they want more than that, assuming I actually get to see it. It aint going to happen, I will contain to squirrel away funds for the Sawstop.


----------



## ToddJB

Moving a unisaw isn't hard if you have a teammate. And it still isn't hard by yourself, just a bit more time consuming, as I take a few pieces off.

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=147778&hilit=moving+unisaw


----------



## TheFridge

I moved mine off a trailer by myself with a dolly (that blew a tire) and set it up by myself.


----------



## ShaneA

We have a liftgate box truck at work…and I read Todd's link, but I will still try to church it up at negotiation time. If I make it that far. It all kind of sounds like a pain in the arse. But I am minimalist wuss with this type of stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Craigslist flakes suck but I think yeti may have it pegged.

A handtruck and a liftgate is all you need broski. I was able to move the grizzly by myself down the ramp of a box truck. Taking it apart and doing it solo aint no fun, I will say that.

I'm whooped. Trying to make heads or tails out of a half million dollar bid in a 200,000 sqft warehouse with dogsh1t drawings has got me all kinds of flustered.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, Yeti is on to something. It is a women who sometimes responds to the emails, and I believe it must have come from one of their deceased parent's estate. She "has to check with her husband" on things, and she has no clue what it actually is or isn't. I was also thinking maybe there is no husband, and she may have cold feet for some random dude showing up at her house and rummaging their crap. They also have a floor standing PM mortising machine. If I had not bought that Domino I would be trying to lift that too….still may, some mythical day, if she decides she really wants to sell.

I would probably buy the thing if she could put in minimal effort and we could get together on what I consider a fair price. Prolly not meant to be.


----------



## 489tad

A+ to @sshats!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ mythical day

Shane whatever you end up doing, don't kiss her on the mouth.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I know I told my wife my old truck is for sale, which it is, I have it listed correctly and communicate quickly with anyone requesting information, but it's not really going anywhere!


----------



## ShaneA

Mythical and Allegedly are my go to qualifiers T. I am becoming some combination of cynic, skeptic, realist, with a touch of pessimism mixed in. I always set the bar really low.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's an Irish / Russian soul you are fostering there Shane…. The good stuff starts once you don't give a fu(k where the bar is.


----------



## chrisstef

I love this ^

Zero expectations. Hallemuthafugginlujah.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Zero expectations reminds me alot of our local and state governments in regards to pretty much everything they should be doing for the people from fiscal responsibility to fixing the roads before people start breaking their cars instead of after. Always been a big proponent of efficiency, common sense and an ounce of prevention over a pound of cure, guess I'm living in the wrong state! Not saying a few others don't have their priorities total out of whack, but OH seems to want to be the leader real bad.


----------



## duckmilk

> I moved mine off a trailer by myself with a dolly (that blew a tire) and set it up by myself.
> 
> - TheFridge


Yeah, but you're a fridge.

I was also thinking maybe there is no husband, and she may have cold feet for some random dude showing up at her house and rummaging their crap.

Or It's stolen and she just needs to support her habit.


----------



## Mosquito

Seems I managed to get the retoother to work


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Mos! What ppi can you go up to with the retoother?

BBQ guys …. I'm having a retirement party for my inlaws this weekend and want to do some ribs on the charcoal. I'm planning on using some cherry scraps to smoke for the first hour or so. Low and slow 250-275 is my plan. I wont slather the sauce until late in the game, maybe the last hour or so. I'm guessing about 3-4lbs of baby backs. How long are we talking for total cook time?


----------



## JayT

Usually takes 4-5 hours for ribs on my smoker. I start saucing at 3 hours and do it every 1/2 hour until they are done. Once the meat starts to pull back and about 1/4 inch of the tips of the bones show, then they are ready.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks brosif ^


----------



## putty

I smoke them at 225-250 for about 3 hours with a dry rub on them, then sauce and wrap in foil for another hour. After that take out of foil, sauce again and turn up temp to get a little char.


----------



## ShaneA

225 Range on my smoker will get em in about 3 hours…give or take a few minutes. 275 will probably put you in about 2.5 hours or a bit less. All grills are a bit different though. Ribs are pretty hard to mess up. Just don't go too hot too soon with em. You are cooking multiple slabs right? If so, and your grill is lacking surface area, you may want to look into one of those little racks/stands that can hold the ribs upright, you can maximize the space that way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Mos!

I love the BBQ knowledge being slung; good stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Shane, ive got me one of them racks. I'm cooking for 10 so ill have multiple slabs. Ill shoot for 225, indirect heat, couple pans of water to keep it cool as I tend to get a little too hot. Ill place an over thermometer underneath the ribbys to get an accurate temp. I don't like to use the one that's on the lid, I don't trust it enough. Ill be using briquettes, that lumps gets too hot it seems.


----------



## Mosquito

> Nice Mos! What ppi can you go up to with the retoother?
> 
> - chrisstef


13, I think? I'm not really sure yet, but for that one I used the 13 bar not skipping any with the ratcheting. Hardest part is getting the plate depth set with out the gauge for it


----------



## summerfi

Mos, you can make a retoother gauge out of sheet metal pretty easily. I made mine out of a scrap piece of copper. Here's a link to a pattern.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzJxodHACRRuQzdmbHpoX2pTSU83aG42YXBMNEpTQQ/view?pli=1


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Bob, thanks! I hadn't started looking yet, but I figured it'd be pretty simple to make something, even out of a block of wood, too I would think. I was just using a combination square for this one, took a little fiddling to find the right spot, but worked once you get it figured out. I'll probably start looking at more parts once I get a little more into it. I'm missing one of the spring guides for the carrier, but that's easy enough to borrow from the filer for now. Also the motor (for both filer and retoother) have broken/worn out friction drive wheels


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Bob.


----------



## ToddJB

FIL's retirement set done and delivered

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/247034


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Sexyness.


----------



## Tim457

Awesome retoothing, that would be nice to have. We expect a how to video soon.

Mmm ribs. -use your own imagination Homer Simpson drool emoji-


----------



## Mosquito

I've tried a couple times (twice) to file new teeth in by hand. I suck at it but do alright with sharpening existing teeth, so having the retoother is something I'm excited about


----------



## TheFridge

My input on ribs: I eat them.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge's motto - if it fits in my mouth, ill eat it.

Dopeness on the drivers Todd. Shoulda gave 7 a crash course.

Gal at N's doctors really rubbed me wrong. They shut down for an hour for lunch so at 1:00 I was waiting for her. She opens the window at 1:15, looks at me and asks "Do you have an appointment?" Its a fuggin pediatricians office. Does it look like I have any kids with me?? No maam, I'm here to pick up paperwork for my son. She thumbs through like 5 pieces of paper … "Uhmm did someone happen to call you?". Yes, 2 days ago. Two pages later "Ohh here it is". "That'll be 5 dollars … (long pause) .... please." Here's your five bucks and a bag full of wangs, I'm out. Man oh man, if your job is to be the first person seen and talked to in a place of business you gotta be better than that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You need to get some leg man, settle down over there.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, if you're cooking for 10 you should take in to account that the bones make up 1/2 or more of the weight of the ribs. You might want to think about 5-6 lbs. total. JayT has it right about the meat shrinking back from the bone ends by 1/4" to 1/2". When that happens, they are done regardless of the time it takes.

Nice you got the re-toother working Mos.

Very cool Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

> You need to get some leg man, settle down over there.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I think youre right. I'm overworked. Lil cranky.


----------



## theoldfart

Lil …!!!!!! a lot maybe? 

Time for some 12oz curls Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Easy for the retired guy to say 

Yea I'm 5 days out from vacation …. almost time for a lot of curls. Suns out, guns out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't get me wrong Stef, dumb is hard to deal with I agree. I was just trying to cool you out as well as bust your chops. Dumb often elicits cranky in me too.

I wanted to slap the kid that bagged my groceries last night. He threw (with force and arching trajectory) the nectarines directly onto the jars of peanut butter; "thanks fu(kface, I love my fruit bruised and mealy".


----------



## ClammyBallz

I'm sitting at work, window is open, trying to enjoy the nice warm air finally. The big dummy across the street has been weedwacking all the grass in his yard for the last 30 minutes. He could of had it done in 10 minutes with a push mower. The worse part is the engine is screaming at a higher RPM because the string is probably only 3" long.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA!!


----------



## ShaneA

We must be neighbors Clammy, because I swear that guy lives in my neighborhood too.

Tony, I get a little sensitive when they throw my avocados around at the checkout stand. It is delicate people, it is not meant to roll down the chute, bouncing all the way. Those things bruise if you look at them wrong.


----------



## jmartel

Spent the morning scuba diving. Much better than going to work. Water is a bit chilly, but with the right wetsuits, it's not so bad.










didn't bring my underwater camera since it's been a while since my last dive.


----------



## Tugboater78

Wow.. has LJ turned into Match.com?


----------



## duckmilk

Tuggers, don't fall for it! I found a picture of "her".


----------



## putty

LOL Duck!


----------



## Tim457

> Tony, I get a little sensitive when they throw my avocados around at the checkout stand. It is delicate people, it is not meant to roll down the chute, bouncing all the way. Those things bruise if you look at them wrong.
> 
> - ShaneA


Good thing they're cheap so no need to worry about it. Oh, wait, nvm.


----------



## woodcox

I finished shaping this today. It is the innards from an air valve for semi-trailers. It had some ridges and grooves for snap rings that I turned away. Also, one of the faces had a tenon on it, perfect for chucking it up on the lathe. 









I'm thinking of a short cobbler's handle. I don't think it's heavy enough for the stubby type.


----------



## chrisstef

Duck, you found bhog!

I like the brass piece woody. It reminds me of them sour balls my grandmother used to have in that old glass jar on the counter.

Lorna Doones anyone?


----------



## duckmilk

So bhog goes by the moniker of clara sands?


----------



## duckmilk

Just did a goog!e search for clara sands. Many different images and one born in 1847, watch out Tug.


----------



## summerfi

> Also the motor (for both filer and retoother) have broken/worn out friction drive wheels
> 
> - Mosquito


Moss, here's where to get the friction wheels. They're a little spendy, but I don't know of any other place to get them.
https://shop-foley-belsaw.com/foley/387_DRIVE_WHEEL_1-SPEED_3589043.prod


----------



## duckmilk

Evidently "Ciara" is a hacker. Been getting some spam mail from her/him/it with a LJ appearing address.
I wouldn't open any of them.


----------



## JayT

duck, the "spam" is coming from an LJ address. "Ciara" isn't hacking anything, they are just spamming the member homepages of all the LJ members. When you sign up, your homepage is automatically put in your watch list, just like any other forum thread that you start. All replies/posts on your homepage are then forwarded to your email address that is on file.

I got the same post, but have unwatched my homepage because of the constant spammer attacks.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Jay, how do you unwatch your homepage? Also, how do I delete the pm's from my homepage?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is gorgeous Woodcox!! Please post a pic when you have it seated with a handle.

Lorna Doones are scrumptious!


----------



## duckmilk

Nevermind Jay, I removed the pm's and will delete the emails and let Cricket take care of it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm surprised someone knew about Lorna Doones. There was a forever stash in the pantry closet at the end of the hall at gram and pops when I was a kid. Its funny, even just talking about it, I can still smell the smell of tasty treats when I would open up that cabinet as a kid. And then there was gram's homemade pizza night and sauce on sunday. Man, youd open that porch door and the smell would slap ya in the face. Instant hunger.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Grandma is why I know of them too.

Holy crap, I can't imagine how heavenly a homemade grandma created pizza would be.


----------



## putty

Everyone knows about those buttery Lorna Doones Stef! Good stuff and not real sweet


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh Duck, if you go to your profile page there will be a red button at the top which you can click and it will "unwatch" your hompage. It is the same with any thread actually.


----------



## chrisstef

"Pow-er music, tony post re-viv-al"


----------



## Mosquito

Look at Tony getting all fancy with the screen caps and stuff!

Bob, you rock!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Tony. I guess I didn't look closely enough at all the buttons at the top.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! ... Fuggin' Mos. Standard fare actually; Todd taught me about the snipping tool years ago.

He does, true.


----------



## 7Footer

Fuggin Stef you are right, I could've used a lesson from Toddwick, those handles are boss. But I thought watching a lot of youtube videos would make me an expert and just went for it.

Used some Liver of Sulphur the other night to darken some copper.. I cleaned things up and then had to go to my bball game, and when I got home the wife was like "wtf! I thought something died in this house?"... I didn't think the smell had wafted upstairs but I smelled it right when I walked in too… Lol dat stuff is nasty.

That is a killer looking piece W.Cox!


----------



## duckmilk

Woody, what size is that brass hammer head? Looks good!


----------



## chrisstef

Liver of Sulphur sounds something awful. A terrible food and a terrible chemical (element?) combined as one must create an epic stink bomb.


----------



## terryR

nice mallet head!

I unwatched my homepage, but someone nearby asked for photos of my workshop. Now I feel bad. Unless the dude is a weirdo just stalking me since I'm such a sexy fugger at age 50 with a gut developing.

My hands are torn up from fighting the post hole digger this week. Today is a mandatory day off to buy groceries thankfully.


----------



## 7Footer

It does sound nasty, I was talking to my mom about it because they happened to have a jar of it at the jewelry store she goes by their house, I felt like we were doing some black market potion $hit…. Lawl
Yeah I'm going to use it outside next time, it was bad. All I did was open the jar and mix about 1/8 teaspoon (like 2 or 3 drops) into hot water too, and had disposed of it within 10 minutes. The house effin reeked.

That project is gonna whip you into shape Terry! Sucks about the mitts! Whats the soil like back there?


----------



## ClammyBallz

There must be a lot of lonely dudes on LJ. One fake female spammer is the topic of 10 new threads. 20 dudes are disappointed they didn't get an email from her and 45 more wasted five minutes googling her picture. Makes me wonder how many actually responded and are being catfished right now.


----------



## Brit

Got the cookery theatre and the backdrop wall that I built installed today together with the audio-visual equipment (60" curved monitor and wireless mics), ready for the celebrity chefs to do their thing at our Food Festival tomorrow.




























3m long solid oak worktop. (HEAVY!!!). I made the cutting board from the cut-out for the induction hob.



















Here's a look behind the backdrop… Although it is very stable, I took the belt and braces approach and added some 5 gallon drums of water for additional insurance. Don't want any celebrity chefs after me if it all comes crashing down. They've got some sharp knives you know.










Weather is looking a bit iffy for tomorrow. Hopefully we'll get some sun, no rain and not much wind. I'll be looking like a plonker tomorrow in my high vis jacket with walkie talkie in hand making sure all the stall holders get set up in their allotted positions. 'Ain't taking no crap from anyone fellas, no sir.


----------



## CL810

Looks slick Andy. Bet you get some nice compliments from the chefs.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Andy. That's how you do! That cutting board is a monstah.

"No Lip Lovelock" - a man not to be effed with.


----------



## putty

Great Job Andy, what are you going to do with it when they are done?


----------



## Brit

Take it apart Putty, wrap it up and put it in storage until next year.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Lorna Doones, classic, my wife calls those old people cookies. Kinda reminds me of baby food cookies.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sexy Terry is sexy.

Andy's work is sexy as is the word plonker.

I am missing the no liplock reference.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the compliments guys. I was just glad to get it all there and erected without dinging it.

Tony - Stef said "No lip Lovelock", not "No liplock". To not take any 'lip' is to not take any crap from any of the stall holders when I tell where to set up their stalls in the morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah he was referencing you, got it thank you.


----------



## woodcox

Good show Andy.

Duck, it is about 7/8 dia and 3.5 oz. I wanted to use coco for this but the blank I have isn't quite big enough. I do have some gaboon ebony that would look amazing with an ornate gavel type handle. Challenging stuff for me to work so far. I did pick up some proper CA glue and accelerator for the finish. Not that ebony needs it. I beat on some test CA finishes with a hammer and was amazed how tough it is.


----------



## terryR

looks like a lot of effort on Andy's part. Hope they feed him well.

first attempt at a sandblasted pipe. More work than I thought; at least 5 trips back into the blast cabinet to even out the pattern. About 45 minutes just sandblasting!










A large defect on the backside of this stummel will keep it from being used since it's near the base of the tobacco chamber, and would probably lead to burnout soon. So, ignore the crappy antler decoration; I didn't spend more time on it after the defect was found. A $20 practice piece of briar…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow though Terry. Super cool none the less.


----------



## Brit

Actually I just realized you guys might not be familiar with the expression 'belt and braces'. We call these 'braces'.










I believe you call them suspenders on your side of the pond don't you? Over here, we call these suspenders:










Personally, I think our suspenders are nicer. Just sayin'.

So when I say I took the belt and braces approach, it means I doubled up on something for extra security.


----------



## Brit

That's a bummer Terry - great work though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Garters here Andy.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Nice Mos! What ppi can you go up to with the retoother?
> 
> BBQ guys …. I m having a retirement party for my inlaws this weekend and want to do some ribs on the charcoal. I m planning on using some cherry scraps to smoke for the first hour or so. Low and slow 250-275 is my plan. I wont slather the sauce until late in the game, maybe the last hour or so. I m guessing about 3-4lbs of baby backs. How long are we talking for total cook time?
> 
> - chrisstef


Smoke at 275 for 3 hours with no foil, then wrap in foil with some beer/apple cider vinegar/Apple juice and cook another 1.5 hrs or two hrs if they're hefty and think. Then remove foil, add sauce and cook at 225-235 for another hour, adding sauce a few times. It's important to cook a little cooler once you add sauce because sugar burns at 260F I believe.


----------



## Pezking7p

> with the right wetsuits, it s not so bad.
> 
> - jmartel


Sounds like the end of one of Tony's adventures.


----------



## duckmilk

Andy thanks for the explanation of the belts and braces, and your suspenders look much better than they would over here ;-) Pics on what a plonker looks like or it didn't happen  Great job on the counter!
I have never seen a curved monitor. I would think it would limit visibility for the far left and right audience.

OK Terry, I guess (know) I don't know what a stummel is. You and Andy are wearing me out on new words.

Thanks for the info Woody, just curious, looks like it would be useful. Show us the handle when you finish it.


----------



## terryR

wow, I guess I like suspenders more than I realized!

duck, just a fancy word for the wooden part of the pipe.


----------



## jmartel

> Sounds like the end of one of Tony s adventures.
> 
> - Pezking7p


That just sounds uncomfortable. Especially with how much movement is restricted in wetsuits. Add in chafing from the salt water and it's probably a 1/10 experience.

Going diving again tomorrow hopefully. Gonna try and bring the camera this time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I used liver of sulfer on this copper topper build a few years ago.



edit. This friggin sites widgets won't even work. This project.

I described the smell as "a million monkey farts." Evidently that gave Scotty's wife a good chuckle.

My shop status:


----------



## chrisstef

Million monkey farts made me laugh too. Again. My buddy wore a cast from wrist to elbow for an entire football season and coined the, more vulgar saying, funk of a thousand @$$holes.

Lots of good rib tips. 8 meaty pounds of spare ribs is what the wife brought home. 2 racks. Could i use scrap cherry as a smoke or is it too dry? Soaked obviously.


----------



## ClammyBallz

It dont matter if the cherry is dry, you should soak the chips in water for an hour. You want them to smolder, not burn up.


----------



## duckmilk

+1 to soaking the wood chips


----------



## JayT

Red, on any projects where the widget won't work, click the edit button and then save and that should fix the problem. You don't have to change anything, something about that process re-saves the project and the widget should work correctly.


----------



## Pezking7p

If you haven't done it a lot before, watch a video on trimming a rack of spare ribs. There are a lot of little bones and bits and pieces in there.

Why is it called liver of sulfur?


----------



## ClammyBallz

Good morning fellas!


----------



## ToddJB

^ clammy ballz


----------



## chrisstef

Lay off the marlboros if youre coughin that up ballz.

I got the prepared joints from costco pez. Cheated. Started em bout 11:30. 8 lbs. On a lil rib rack jammy. Temp started at 250. Trickling down to about 230 currently. Ill drop a couple briqs in at 220 n shuffle el ribs. We'll see.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Why is it called liver of sulfur?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Good question. Really doubt there's any liver in it. Just a black paste.

Funny how my mind runs. I could just see Scotty explaining which interwebz boyfreind he was describing, "You know, Red! The "million monkey farts" guy."

Then Andy's wife could chime in, "You guys really are as sad as each other aren't you."


----------



## chrisstef

We got pull back


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Really doubt there s any liver in it. Just a black paste.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That sounds like my liver.


----------



## woodcox

Eww! Clammy has space herpeeeeees!

Nice meat stef.


----------



## TheFridge

If anyone could take a pic of what 2 oz of shellac flakes look like I would appreciate it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Your meat is making my mouth water.

In Asheville, NC. It's artsy here.


----------



## TheFridge

Asheville ain't too bad. Country Vittles restaurant across the way in Maggie Valley is awesome. Rented a cabin there once. Vedy nice.


----------



## 489tad




----------



## chrisstef

Founders all day ipa is that sweet nectar ^

Pez. Ill pm you my address.


----------



## ClammyBallz

A little less than a cup Fridge.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Founders all day ipa is that sweet nectar ^
> 
> Pez. Ill pm you my address.
> 
> - chrisstef


My inbox is wide/gapingly open. Prepare your anus.



> Good morning fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ClammyBallz


Are we just going to let this go? Wtf is this? It looks like a baby frog turned inside out and left in the sun.

I just had my first real Szechuan noodles. I know because it turned tongue and lips numb, and it felt like I had just used the worlds strongest mint mouthwash (that feeling when you suck in air and it feels cold) while simultaneously burning my mouth. My tongue and lips tingles like the dickens in a way I had never experienced before. Totally, completely new experience for me. Apparently this is what Szechuan peppers do to you. True story.


----------



## bandit571

Birthday card I recieved









And for those that can't quite read this..









I'm the one on the right…....Heheheheh


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - i was so baffled by it i figured i was just an idiot no knowing what is was. I dont have the faintest clue. I do not want it in my mouth nor coming out of it, whatever the case is. Some sea creature clam uses for increasing his libido.

Happy bday bandito viejo.


----------



## duckmilk

Isn't Asheville NC where Scotty (Lysdexic) lives?

Hope the ribs turned out Stef.

Ballz, looks like you missed the toilet.

Happy BD Bandit.


----------



## ClammyBallz

All you guys,were showing off your dogs, horses, chicks & ducks, I thought you guys would enjoy a picture of my pet sea cucumber.


----------



## TheFridge

Good thing I'm not sharing pics of my pet weiner 

Thanks Ballz, turns out wenches (my wife) use scales for cooking every now and again.


----------



## Pezking7p

pet vegetable. Strong move.

Scotty lives east from here.

I have to say NC is a beautiful state. Most beautiful state I've lived in. Mountains, oceans, farmland. Good stuff.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Spray booth is almost done. Blowers are installed & wired in. Ceiling lights are wired in. I'm going to run it a couple times before finishing it. I have some LED strip lights to mount on the walls for raking light, can't decide where to mount them yet. I was going to close off the entrance and make it 14', but I might keep it at 20'. I might even skip the wall and keep it open.


----------



## lateralus819

I worked in Cherokee for a month at the cherokee casino. Met some really cool people.

Co-worker walked into a tattoo shop and almost got his ass beat for some unknown reason.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mr Ballz, I hope you're only spraying water based coatings? I know dank said something already but I can't help but notice that your light fixtures do not appear to be class 1 div 1 rated. Don't want you to accidentally 'splode your shop.


----------



## 489tad

> forgot to add the only work getting done in my shop is opening beer bottles! If anyone can get the Goose Island summer pack, the Kolsch and Experimental are great.
> 
> - 489tad


----------



## AnthonyReed

That gate is amazing!

Nice work Dan.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Pez, it's strictly for waterborne. I've been buying Em8000 in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Pezking7p

I need to try those target coatings some day. Everyone who uses them loves them, and they seem to make a huge variety of products. I probably should practice my spraying, though.

Kind of a gross story, but shark week came last night in the hotel after anniversary celebration.  Did not notice until after when the bath towel came up red/brown. We laughed a lot. Feel sorry for whoever pick up that room.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Ugh…
And everyone was offended by my sea cuke picture.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not me. Fapped.


----------



## putty

What happened in that hotel of horrors Pez?

A little 1 couple 1 cup action?


----------



## 7Footer

When I first read Tony's comment I thought he meant he fapped to the Pez story…. LAWL!

I remember when you were building that project Red, had forgotten it was liver of sulphur.. a million monkey farts, straight up! Wife said make sure I'm outside next time I use it. hahaah. It's weird I read that way back when it was used to combat arthritis, but then they stopped because it contains sulphides and poly-somethings that are toxic… i think the label actually says - contains 1 million decomposed money farts

Last night we went to a quinceanera for my coworker's daughter. It was so much fun, there was mariachi band, a singer, great food, all kind of crazy dancing and ceremonies, over 300 people… Was cool to be a part of. The place is right outside of the town we work in, and the guy having the party had been talking with my Dad about the possibility of flying his daughter into the party because it'd be like a 3 minute flight from our shop, we don't do stuff like that, even though we're licensed to, but my Pops hooked him up and we had one of our pilots fly the birthday girl into the party in one of our little helicopters. I will try to locate video, we got there a little late.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! @ shark fap.

Sounds like a blast. Very cool that you flew her in!

Am I the only single guy on this thread? Wids doesn't count 'cause he's a pimp.


----------



## ShaneA

Single here too T. That is why I need to learn the ways of you California guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh yeah Shane, I knew that. Slipped my mind this morning.

I mentioned to you last week that the natives are currently restless and it's a good time to press your bets. You are not finding it true? It's crazy.

Wish I knew something to teach you Shane; I have nothin'.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats pretty excellent on all acounts 7.

Prime huntin season.

Just picked a yellow jacket out of the air with the broad side of a mallet. Actually the one you made shane. Bashed the spines off 2 saws. Wifes out. Gram n pop have N. Im shootin for a nap.


----------



## ShaneA

Sunday naps are the best.

I go through the peaks and valleys of effort and activity on the single life front. When it rains, it pours…but when it is drought…it is dry. Online dating is an amusing sociological endeavor. Truly like a box of chocolates.


----------



## TheFridge

The best sleep is the kind not interrupted by the beating of children.


----------



## chrisstef

Step 1 in saw surgery. New plate. (Thanks bob).


----------



## TheFridge

> Not me. Fapped.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I think we're Eskimo brothers now


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Not me. Fapped.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## theoldfart

Having some fun with big ol' arn.









Two sevens and a five!


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## bandit571

had one of those when I was a kid….back in the 60s…..









Stanley #5 having fun, resawn pine( with knots,eww)into S4S….

Shelton tools….









Was in a $2 bucket full of goodies….









Might have been worth the two dollar bills….


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'd have it no other way Fridge.

What's his name Clammy? So I know what to yell out next time.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Not me. Fapped.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ClammyBallz


Baaaahahahahahaha. I raffed.

They say country music didn't become popular until the majority of Americans had moved to the city. Like a harkening back to a lost connection to the land. More and more I feel like I've crossed over into the city and the desire to rewind my technological clock by about a hundred years is getting stronger.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think many people are starting to feel the same pull, I'm in the burbs, even in a township but in a subdivided neighborhood that is choking the life out of me. Wife and I looked at a 47 acre farm with 19 tillable acres backing up to a river ~35 minutes SW of where I'm at, it was awesome and the taxes are less than where I'm at now. The 165 year old farm house was falling apart and it would have been a huge undertaking to rehab it, even then it was only 80 feet or so from a 55mph state route which is way too close for kids safety and the quiet I'm looking for.


> More and more I feel like I ve crossed over into the city and the desire to rewind my technological clock by about a hundred years is getting stronger.
> 
> - Pezking7p


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I hate to do this, but the workbench smackdown thread is suffering from abandonment issues. I'm pretty sure that thread is close to renaming itself Destiny and taking up a career in the stripping arts.


----------



## chrisstef

Just stay off the pole!

That's a beast bulldog!


----------



## ShaneA

Dude, that thing looks awesome. Looks like a sweet shop space too. Just add a pole, and there would be no reason to ever leave, call in Destiny…invite the fellas over and party it up.


----------



## chrisstef

Destiny = Fridge


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Dude, that thing looks awesome. Looks like a sweet shop space too. Just add a pole, and there would be no reason to ever leave, call in Destiny…invite the fellas over and party it up.
> 
> - ShaneA


That's my buddy's shop. It is pretty sweet.


----------



## ShaneA

Fridge gets around, just sayin'


----------



## ToddJB

Big weekend for me. As most of you know I'm in an open relationship with LJ and OWWM. 2 times a year we have OWWM gatherings and they're usually in someone's shop. It was my turn. So I spent the past couple weeks cleaning and organizing, and finishing my swap items and my FIL's driver set - a lot of shop hours lately.

Anyways Sat was the gathering and it was awesome. Two folks with nice camera took pics. One came over early and tools pics of the shop which I will add later to my shop page, which I've never done. Stay tuned. But I. The mean time here are some shots from the day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! @ open relationship.

Awesome Todd! Looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## chrisstef

The painters tape name tags are my fave. Good on you todd, looks like you fellas had fun.

Todds an internet polygamist.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, my wife LOVES competition and health. So the kids did a race yesterday.



















Little stink was the tiniest of the tinies


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Hellz yeah! Rock on little Blackstones.

Flashdancers too.


----------



## Pezking7p

Legs on that bench look stout enough to hold Destiny while she swings on the pole.

Todd that looks awesome. But I'm jealous of your fun with OWWM. I thought LJ was the one for you.


----------



## ToddJB

It's complicated, Pez


----------



## woodcox

Bulldog. Damn.

Shop looks almost as good as your weekend Todd. Nice work. 









Something came apart in there. No room for error left now. 









Almost.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks fantastic.


----------



## putty

^ +1

I cant wait to see finished pictures!! Is that Ebony?


----------



## widdle

Did the guy on the bar b que bring that rig ?

I'd be like a grumpy dog whisperer with guys goin through my tools…chhhtt…chhhttt..


----------



## woodcox

Yeah, gaboon. Idk if there are others. It's turning chocolate brown and reminds me of mesquite with this blank. Some grain runout in places though. I have a much darker backup.


----------



## chrisstef

Wire to wire today boys. Hammerin down 2 days before vaca.

Eff Mondays. Just sayin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Two. More. Days.


----------



## 489tad

> Legs on that bench look stout enough to hold Destiny while she swings on the pole.
> 
> Todd that looks awesome. But I m jealous of your fun with OWWM. I thought LJ was the one for you.
> 
> - Pezking7p


You mean after all this time we had options???


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd swings both ways.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll let you guess which side of the swing you guys are on.

WC that looks awesome. I love it.

Oh, and this finally happened.

http://lumberjocks.com/ToddJB/workshop

State of the Shop. Clean, Organized, and Documented.


----------



## ToddJB

> Did the guy on the bar b que bring that rig ?
> 
> I d be like a grumpy dog whisperer with guys goin through my tools…chhhtt…chhhttt..
> 
> - widdle


That was that dudes rig. He made it. It's his thing. He makes crazy good tri tip (Pez) Actually that day he drove away with my 80 gallon compressor tank so he can make another.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Your shop look sweet Todd!

Wish I had that much room.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd why do you have a box of rags? Don't you have old t-shirts?


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, all of my t-shirts are old, but I still wear them.

And I go through a bazillion towels. The cleaning required on old gross/greasy/rusty/oily tools quickly ruins any absorption devise available. I have two crates of those red shop towels that I work through pretty frequently, as well, before they have to be sent through the laundry.

I do use t-shirts frequently for finish.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Similarly, Stef uses a sock to finish in.


----------



## ToddJB

I use Demo's beanies.


----------



## putty

Todd, what kind of wood do they smoke with in CO ?


----------



## woodcox

Todd. Semi-functioning old-arn compressor mounted back on the grill when it's done. Air starter cuz they sound amazing preceding an explosion. Crank for a few revs before propane injection/ignition. Two foot square wall of fire to light the grill. Go!

About there. I lost about 1/16" in diameter punting around. 








Set the head and pare off. I may have the wedged tenon proud but unsure how far. 
CA glue and activator spray stuff. Thanks utub€


----------



## TheFridge

> Fridge gets around, just sayin
> 
> - ShaneA


I grew up Morman. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Tim457

> I d be like a grumpy dog whisperer with guys goin through my tools…chhhtt…chhhttt..
> - widdle


Hah, at least it's a select group of guys (and one token female) that know exactly how much work it takes to clean up and restore old tools.

Nice run Todd, how far do they go at that age? I'd have to assume there's lots of running then stopping to look at something shiny then running again.


----------



## putty

Pretty classy there Woodcox!


----------



## ToddJB

WC, that wacker is wonderful. So regal. And yes, the kaboom factor is why he took it and it's not compressing in my shop.

Tim, 50 yrs dash. Both kids were in "pre-k" so anyone 6 or under. Quite the gap but they had fun.


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty sure we all went through a sock phase T. Ive grown to adapt to many situations now.

That effin hammer stick is amazing woody. You talented bastage.

Never woulda pegged mormon fridge. But youre not from utah?

Widds lol. Chhtttt.


----------



## woodcox

I didn't glove up until the finish and now my hands are purple from the dust. The boss of all bosses. Mano Viola.

Ed: and lol at Eskimo Brothers.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh Cox. Didn't daddy ever tell you to put a glove on before finishing the deal? It's a good way to turn your stuff purple.

Edit: oh no stef. It's only on my moms side. Kinda quit going when we were young.


----------



## Mosquito

actually brought my camera to the cabin this weekend, and actually took it out. Here's a couple from the weekend

I love an old wood boat.










They had a hang glider that they pulled behind a boat until it was "Holy crap get me down from here" high, and then released from the tether



















This little guy hung out on one of the posts on the stairs leading into one of the two trailers all afternoon










And of course the sunsets


----------



## Mosquito

Speechless, huh? lol Slow Tuesdays are a thing now too?


----------



## putty

Yes Mos, those pictures made us speechless!!!

What is the name of the lake? Is it a good walleye fishing lake?


----------



## ToddJB

I am speechless, Mos - so I'll just type.

Those sunset shots are great.


----------



## ToddJB

Any of you dudes financially savvy with helocs?

When I did the basement I moved slow enough to pay for it as we went, but the kitchen will not be the same ballgame.

We've been told that a heloc is the the way to go, and that a credit union will give us the best rate. Is all of that sound advice? What kind of rates should I be looking for? Any gotchyas to watch out for?


----------



## Mosquito

Putty, it's Lake Pepin, which is a large wide spot in the Mississippi. I'm not sure on the walleye specifically, but it seems to be quite popular with those who fish. My dad and I quit fishing when they closed the local bakery a number of years ago…

Nothin' doin' for me on HELOCs


----------



## Brit

> My dad and I quit fishing when they closed the local bakery a number of years ago…
> 
> - Mosquito


Huh?
I'm sure that makes perfect sense to you Mos, but you're going to have to explain it to me I'm afraid. What has fishing got to do with the local bakery closing? Was fishing just not the same without some freshly baked croissants or what? LOL.


----------



## Brit

Mos - Those wonderful sunset photo reminded me of a drawing I did with coloured pencils many years ago. I call it 'Man taking a leak'.


----------



## duckmilk

That beater handle looks superb WC

Nice pictures Mos. I especially like that bottle arrangement 

Todd, superb achievement on the shop clean-up. So, how long did it take you


----------



## terryR

loving the mallet and lake photos! bummed since no faceplants photos of kids running 50-something dash.

bro. fridge, did you serve a mission? no wonder you came out gay. that's all we had when I was a teen…flippin' ******************** missionaries one after another! LOL! I opted OUT of the mission since i had already graduated from nursing school by age 18. Was sorta tired of the LDS brainwashing at that point. no…not LSD, guys…

hardcore mormon from age 10-17, and I do mean hardcore.

this bud's for youz,


----------



## Mosquito

> My dad and I quit fishing when they closed the local bakery a number of years ago…
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> I m sure that makes perfect sense to you Mos, but you re going to have to explain it to me I m afraid. What has fishing got to do with the local bakery closing? Was fishing just not the same without some freshly baked croissants or what? LOL.
> 
> - Brit
Click to expand...

You've essentially got it :-D Once the bakery closed, we quit coming home with anything lol


----------



## Brit

Nice! We're on the same page now.


----------



## Tim457

> Any of you dudes financially savvy with helocs?
> 
> When I did the basement I moved slow enough to pay for it as we went, but the kitchen will not be the same ballgame.
> 
> We ve been told that a heloc is the the way to go, and that a credit union will give us the best rate. Is all of that sound advice? What kind of rates should I be looking for? Any gotchyas to watch out for?
> 
> - ToddJB


The only gotcha is that HELOCs are variable rates so if it takes a long time to pay back the loan and rates go up, you'll pay a lot more in interest. Rates are really low now and don't look like they are going up much soon, but I don't have a crystal ball. They're going to go back up eventually. HELOC's are priced with a base rate (LIBOR or Prime, etc) then a margin added on top of that. Ask specifically what the margin and base rate are and shop around based on those. Credit union will probably have a good rate, but not the best. You can take their rate and go negotiate a margin with another bank. This is basically where banks make their money so they have some room to negotiate. The base rates differ too so a LIBOR +3.5 margin is not the same as a PRIME plus 3.5 margin.

So you have a few options
1. Take a HELOC and pay it off eventually.
2. Take a HELOC and refinance it into your primary mortgage when you're done
3. Take a HELOC and refinance it into a fixed rate home equity loan when you're done.
4. Find a bank that will give you a fixed rate HELOC. Not common, but they are out there.

2 is not a great option unless your current mortgage is not at a great rate now.
The benefit of the fixed rates are locking your loan into the ridiculously low rates we have now to ensure you'll pay less over the life of the loan.
Sorry to unload. I'm sure there's more options I didn't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## ShaneA

You would have to evaluate the cost of obtaining the HELOC…rate, fees (if any) against your need for the money, and how well financed your first mtg is Todd. What I mean by that is if you are at a 5% 1st mtg on a 30yr fixed and they are offering a significantly lower rate now vs your current first mtg you may be able to obtain the needed money by refinancing your first mtg, and not effect your monthly payment. You may be even able to shorten the term to a 15yr fixed and realize even more value. So the state of your first mtg, is tied to the HELOC plan.

If you are looking at a first mtg that is a low, fixed rate, and on the term you need…and the HELOC is close to prime, with a small margin, and low/no fees with ample amortization period, there is really no risk on that per se. Just make sure you have been offered a long enough term to pay it off before some type of balloon payment or "refi" of the HELOC is needed.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Tim. Rate on our home is good, so rolling it into that wouldn't make a ton of sense to me. Why would someone choose to pick option 1 over option 3. Option 3 seems like a no brainer, or am I missing something?


----------



## ShaneA

Fixed rates are typically higher than variable rates, plus the HELOC..if open allows for the reuse or borrowing on it infinite times within the term. Fixed loans typically only offer one dispersal of funds.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, I didn't follow most of that.  Ha.

Our house is appraised at over double what we owe on the house. Our current debt is 81% of the original purchase price. How does that into tie into your explanation?


----------



## 7Footer

Todd your gathering looks like a good ole time, you shop is on fleek! Young Jack is looking ripped!

Great pics Mos! Fuggin beauties.

Dub-Cox, dood, that little whacker is full chub status. Great work.

Lol @ sock phase.

Hold crap, Terry you are like Doogie Howser! From hardcore mormon to RN by 18, wow! I love that pipe, it's so beautifully round.. and the rasp next to it….. FAP!

Forgot to mention I met Linn from the Darbin Orvar channel on saturday at Rockler, there was a tool swap, but I got there too late to trade/buy any decent tools, no one was interested in the WT jointer, I went full BHog and threw it in the back of the whip before I cruised over there, all for nothing, didn't even show it to anyone…. Anyway Linn and her husband are pretty cool, I was SO thrown off because I could've sworn her channel was from Sweden or somewhere in Europe, but they live in Corvallis, about 1.5 hours south of Portland…. LAWL!


----------



## ShaneA

Are you paying Private Mortgage Insurance? Is the term 15 or 30 yrs, I am assuming fixed rate. A lot of time people's attention is diverted to the smaller need, in this case possibly the HELOC. If you can "tune up" your first mortgage…shorten the term, lower the rate, remove the PMI…there could be enough long term value there to justify the cost of a refinance and net you the needed money and cost you way less in the long run.

My basic point is the 1st mtg is where the real money is at. Make sure you are not overlooking an improvement there that can meet your cash and long term needs. If it is good as it gets, a low cost, low rate, low margin HELOC is a wonderful thing…even if for "insurance" or what it purposes.


----------



## Brit

Terry


----------



## Brit

Who had all the shoulder exercises? Was it you 7? If so, can you send them to me if I PM you my email address?


----------



## ToddJB

> Are you paying Private Mortgage Insurance? Is the term 15 or 30 yrs, I am assuming fixed rate. A lot of time people s attention is diverted to the smaller need, in this case possibly the HELOC. If you can "tune up" your first mortgage…shorten the term, lower the rate, remove the PMI…there could be enough long term value there to justify the cost of a refinance and net you the needed money and cost you way less in the long run.
> 
> My basic point is the 1st mtg is where the real money is at. Make sure you are not overlooking an improvement there that can meet your cash and long term needs. If it is good as it gets, a low cost, low rate, low margin HELOC is a wonderful thing…even if for "insurance" or what it purposes.
> 
> - ShaneA


Shane, I feel ya now. Our loan is a good one. We're 30 yr fixed, at 3.75%, no PMI. I don't want to move to a 15 yr. I would rather have a low monthly payment encase ******************** were to go down. This way I can pay more if I want to, (which I do), but if a finical crisis happened I would be obligated to less monthly.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, your pipes are beautiful. I have lots of pipes that will necessitate a rack. I aspire to be a pipe smoker someday, as I only occasionally pack one up, because the reality is pipe smoking takes time to sit and appreciate, which is something that I don't get to do often.

The rack I'll build will have 7 additional empty spots, one of those spots may have to be filled with a TR original.


----------



## ShaneA

Then you are all about the margin, rate, closing costs (if any) and length the line can remain open. You may consult you 1st mtg holder to see if they can do something with minimal paperwork, cost, or hassle. Credit union probably also a good place to check, assuming your first mtg is not with a credit union already.

Dude, props on the shop pictures once again. That is a really nice space. The machines are sweet, while I have little desire to do much beyond tinker with them, the finished products are amazing.


----------



## 7Footer

That was me Andy. Yeah pm me your email and I'll send them.

Yeah Todd, pretty sure you wouldn't find a better deal… We're going to have to get a HELOC to finish our basement, redo the heating and air, and get a new roof… Not looking forward to the payment, but I am looking forward to writing the interest off so I don't have to pay 5k again next year!


----------



## ToddJB

> Then you are all about the margin, rate, closing costs (if any) and length the line can remain open. You may consult you 1st mtg holder to see if they can do something with minimal paperwork, cost, or hassle. Credit union probably also a good place to check, assuming your first mtg is not with a credit union already.
> 
> Dude, props on the shop pictures once again. That is a really nice space. The machines are sweet, while I have little desire to do much beyond tinker with them, the finished products are amazing.
> 
> - ShaneA


Cool, thanks for the advice. That's helpful.

And yeah, I love my shop, and when it's cleaned up like that it feels so good. I didn't work out there last night, but did go out and just strolled around for a couple minutes. When it's organized it feels like a different place.


----------



## chrisstef

3 hours 41 minutes then I'm checkin outta this popsicle stand and leaving all my problems to someone else.

I feel like I'm pretty financially intelligent but I didn't understand one friggin word about heloc's. Good luck wit alla dat.

An clean and organized shop is a thing of beauty but it also means you aint workin on nothin. I like working on things. Slowly of course.

Ohh and Todd …. fixed it for ya:
Terry, your pipes are beautiful. I have lots of pipes that will necessitate a rack. I aspire to be a pole smoker someday, as I only occasionally pack one up, because the reality is pole smoking takes time to sit and appreciate, which is something that I don't get to do often.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for cleaning that up for me, Stef.

And yes, clean shop = show shop. I just need to be disciplined with how many project I get going at one time. I need to put in a strong effort into getting my compressor up and running so I can get it behind the shop. Then the planer will get my full attention. It will not get a full blown resto (yet), I just need it running because the counter tops will be coming down the pipe in a couple of months.


----------



## 7Footer

^^Double LOL Stef. There isn't much to a heloc, bascially just a credit card linked to your house with lots of options to keep it revolving like a reg cc, take what you have and put it on an installment term, pay it off with a refi, etc.

I'll agree with that… Just cleaning up even a little bit always makes me feel better.. It may take me 20 years, but someday I will have every thing in my shop organized and clean! Last night finshed up a couple things and picked up just a little, was much needed, clears the mind…


----------



## Tim457

> Fixed rates are typically higher than variable rates, plus the HELOC..if open allows for the reuse or borrowing on it infinite times within the term. Fixed loans typically only offer one dispersal of funds.
> - ShaneA





> Shane, I didn t follow most of that.  Ha.
> - ToddJB


Hah, hopefully better now, but the fixed loans have a higher rate. To me I'd rather lock in a fixed rate while they're low, but if interest rates don't go up you pay a little more that way. It's a bet on what interest rates will do. What he was saying is you can keep drawing money from a HELOC as many times as you want up to the loan limit. They often come with a credit card to make spending on them really really easy. A fixed loan usually doesn't let you draw funds from them over time. You just get all the money at once and pay interest on it right away. But I am seeing many HELOCs with an option to transfer some or all to a fixed rate loan with low fees. Not a bad option but I wouldn't pay more for it since you can move a variable HELOC to a fixed home equity loan later anyway.

Shane said everything right, look for how long you can keep the loan open, fees, and hassle (new appraisal, lots of documents needed, etc.). If you get one that can be converted to fixed make sure it spells out the terms, not some shady weasel words. How long the loan can stay open is important because if you have a balance at the end you have to either come up with the cash or refinance the loan. If you quit or lose your job to take that pole dancing class you've been wanting to take then refinancing might not be an option.

Yeah Stef, I made a living explaining financial gobblety ******************** to people. Reason people paid is the stuff is confusing.


----------



## Pezking7p

Wow, I think I just leveled up in home finance. Especially helpful because we are looking at new houses and I'm worrying about depleting all my cash reserves on a down payment, so now there is an option for quick cash if something were to come up.

I love that we have so many different backgrounds in here.


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, dream on 7. It never gets past 90%. Stuff happens and things change….

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Spam, flagged.


----------



## Brit

Terry - Ever thought of making an e-pipe? Gotta keep up with the times y'know.


----------



## theoldfart

You're kidding me, right? High tech self destruction for sure!


----------



## Brit

Why do you say that Kev?


----------



## john2005

I've missed you boys. Not enough to go back and read all your drama but missed you the same. I did catch a glimpse of Steffys cab doors which look pretty killer. I will have to follow up on that.

I seem to be spending every second on the internet trying to find a house as they sold the other right out from under us. 2 days after they asked us to drop our price and 30 min before we went under contract. Its cool though. I'm not bitter or anything. Its not like I'm laying awake at night wishing hateful stuff on them. I would however like to let all the air out of their tires…
Now everything is a. too expensive, b. a lateral move, c. more expensive but less of a house or d. my favorite pisser, a 3000 sq ft house on a 6000 sq ft lot. With a 450 sq ft garage. Builders are jackasses. Sorry Wids, I am primairly aiming that at the big developer types and I don't think you are such. 
I have seen a total of 3 houses that I can both afford and want to live in but they only last 1-2 days. So far the music has stopped before I got a chair. Its looking like me and the boys will be in a van, down by the river!

*end rant*


----------



## Brit

Stay strong John. There'll be one with your name on it out there I'm sure.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang John. So your current house is under contract, but the one you were going to to buy they sold?


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, having dealt with health issues complicated by smoking at an early age, I just don't see any upside to the habit. I am assuming an e-smoke is just another way to feed the smoking habit. If I'm wrong then ignore my comments!


----------



## ShaneA

Real estate, mortgages=no fun

The van by the river sounds like you at least have plan B lined up. Write "free candy" on the side and let the good times roll.


----------



## ToddJB

Fart, they're different, but long term health implications are still unknown

There are e-cigarettes and vape pens

http://www.vapor4life.com/blog/e-cigarettes-vs-vaporizers-whats-difference


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap. Andy, that is an excellent idea. Those would make an absolute killing with the legalization of hippy lettuce, too bad Terry isn't moving to CO… Maybe time for Todd to get in the pipe biz?? Maybe time for ole 7'er to DAB-ble in the pipe biz… see what I did there?

Dan, You mean never gets past 90% clean? That's fine! I'll take 90% any day… On average I'm at about 12% clean.


----------



## chrisstef

That's some low down stinky sh!t John. Real Estate is as shady as construction IMO. Hopefully it all happened for a reason and a dream house with a norm sized shop turns up for ya brother.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Todd, I stand corrected.


----------



## Brit

Yeah Kev, vaping is nothing like smoking. You are not combusting anything. There are no harmful toxins and additives. There is NO smoke. e-juice consists of Propylene Glycol, Vegetable Glycerine, food flavourings and if you want it, nicotine.

PG is used in asthma inhalers, various edible items such as coffee-based drinks, liquid sweeteners, ice cream, whipped dairy products and soda.

VG is widely used in the food industry and in pharmaceutical applications.

Put simply, vaping is basically this. You have a device with a battery. You press a button which makes an electrical connection, which heats a coil wicked with organic cotton soaked with e-liquid. The liquid vapourizes and it is the vapour that you inhale.

e-liquids are available in any flavour you care to name from strawberries and cream to coffee, to apple pie and custard, fruit flavours and yes even tobacco flavor. Each flavor is generally available in different nicotine strengths and also zero nicotine.

I stopped smoking 2 years ago after smoking for 27 years and started vaping. It was the easiest thing I've ever done.

Sorry for the English spelling.


----------



## Pezking7p

John, this was them building a shopping mall next door or something like that? Did they eminent domain you or what? I always thought that was some serious BS because they always low ball the prices. I think if they're going to boot you out of your home they should compensate you very well.


----------



## chrisstef

Careful with the ones with Lithium Ion (I think, it could be the nickel cadmium ones) batteries though. A friend of my parents had one where the battery got so hot that it ignited the glycol and exploded. She ended up with 2nd degree burns on her thigh. Pretty gnarly. Apparently its not that uncommon for it to happen so don't stash it in your pocket.


----------



## ToddJB

Is that a vape pen in your pocket or do your loins just burn for me?

Sorry, too soon?


----------



## Brit

True there have been a few cases like that Stef, but invariably it is because they are either doing it wrong or using a cheap Chinese charger that doesn't turn itself off after the battery reaches its maximum charge. Any battery used in anything will explode if you misuse it. Like any other product in this world, you get what you pay for. Don't buy cheap batteries that aren't made and tested by a reputable company and that goes for vaping devices too. Most devices these days will not allow you to vape anymore once the battery has been drained to an unsafe level. Still no reason to continue smoking cancer sticks IMO.


----------



## Pezking7p

From nouw oun, all my ou's will have u's so I will seem moure soufisticated like Andy.

Indoubitably.


----------



## chrisstef

I totally agree with ya Andy. I'm not vouching for either product, all though a Marlboro red is a very guilty pleasure of mine from time to time. Just putting it out there in essence of conversation. I'm all for laying off the hoovies (plural for hoovis, code for cigarette).

Lol, nah Todd, that's pretty clever. I mean I like the woman but she's never been the sharpest knife in the drawer IMO.

Demo division destruction tally for the week - One econoline van serpentine belt, one blood soaked company tee shirt and 7 eyebrow stitches. The kids are killin me.


----------



## Brit

Actually I'm not sorry for the English spelling. Its our fuggin language after all. )


----------



## Brit

BTW - I'm totally incorporating the word 'fuggin' into my vocabulary. Kind of just rolls of the tongue doesn't it? The sort of word you can use in mixed company if you will.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds to me like Andy is still bitter about losing the war to the Yanks. lol


----------



## Pezking7p

I doun't care if you loul or if you rouflmaou, as loung as you hould out your pinky when you dou it.


----------



## Brit

How long did it take you to type that Pez?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Me too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

John, that totally stinks, almost the same thing happened to my bro, ultimately it worked out for the better but cost him a little with a short term apartment, storage and multiple moves in the mean time. My wife and I are looking too, the real problem is I have no desire what so ever to stay in OH, the weather is crap 7 months out of the year and taxes along with all the other costs of living continue to skyrocket. She doesn't want to live in the boonies like I want but I've looked at way too many of those 3000sqft houses on 6000sqft lots with only a two car garage to make me sick, they're basically just big apartments.


----------



## theoldfart

maybe good enough four a vapour our two?


----------



## Brit

House hunting sucks. Period.

Kev - I can see your latest post in Outlook, but it isn't there when I click through to the thread. It has probably recognized the bad English and rejected it. LOL.


----------



## Brit

Oh crap, there it is.


----------



## 7Footer

LAWL @ burning loins….. also at hoovies. I'm loving all of this english-to-english translating going on. And fuggin one of the best fuggin words, it should be added to the dictionary.

7 stitches and blood soaked clothing Steferroni? Do tell! Unless that was you in the hotel room with the Pez's last weekend!


----------



## smitdog

> I have lots of pipes that will necessitate a rack.
> - ToddJB


I know I'm late on this but I have to know Todd. Intentional or unintentional Wayne's World gun rack reference?


----------



## ToddJB

Very intentional - thanks for picking up on that.


----------



## Brit

Here you go 7. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Fuggin

Life is good in the old hotel room tonight. Mysteries of Laura on the big screen, large Americano from Café Nero, my favourite vapes and State of the Shop on my lappie.










I think I'm gonna bring a new carving project with me next week though and be a bit more productive.


----------



## ToddJB

double fisting huh, Andy?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol 7. No swimmin in the red sea for me. The water tastes like hell. Two guys were pulling the jack hammer on its handtruck off the truck. One guy lost his grip, other guy took the handtruck handle to the face. Busted him up good. Put the biggest guy on the crew down to a knee. Kids gotta be 6'3" 220. His brothers only a little smaller but with half the work ethic.

Glad to be providing some entertainment for ya while youre at the telly sir andy. You gotta pay extra for Laura or the company cover "luxury items"?


----------



## Brit

I thought you meant Laura for a minute then Todd.

Sorry everyone, I don't know what they put in this coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Baileys????


----------



## Brit

I wish Bandit!


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## Pezking7p

> I thought you meant Laura for a minute then Todd.
> 
> - Brit


Poor Laura! Maybe the second vape is for her? Or is it a vape buffet? A veritable smorgasbourd of vaping?


----------



## Pezking7p

Whoops.


----------



## Brit

Variety is the spice of life Pez.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, thanks for the definition Andy… I been using fuggin for many fuggin years now.

Damn, your vape game is strong.

Big tree fall hard. Sounds painful man, Stef.

No swimmin… hahaha… The water tastes like pennies.


----------



## Slyy

Heya fellas! Long time, no post.

SCHOOL. IS. DONE.

The world is officially one Male Nurse stronger!

Got a couple weeks still to study for and pass boards but I'll be back regularly after all that is said and done! Excited to get back into the shop and do some woodworking and shoot the sh!t with my LJ Pals. Plus got a LOT of back-logged restos just hanging around. Cheers fellas for another week or two!


----------



## chrisstef

Heyyyyy yoooooo jake!! Finish strong man. Finish. Strong. Ill take back what i said about you last week.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats on becoming a murse, Jake. Well done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOLOLO! @ Pennies.

Congratulations Jake! I'm happy for you man!


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, I haven't. I just attended with my parents. My grandparents are very involved in the church. They even moved to Salt Lake City for a few years. My immediate family? Not so much.

I ran one of my last helpers off for vaping. It annoyed me to no end. I just made him miserable till he cussed me out and quit. Good times. He had another job lined up anyway. I would never say that vaping is for gays and Brits or a combination of the two. Because that would be mildly offensive. And I never ever post without thoroughly thinking about what I am about to post.

Edit: sonofabitch. I just did it again didn't I….


----------



## Tim457

> Yeah Kev, vaping is nothing like smoking. You are not combusting anything. There are no harmful toxins and additives. There is NO smoke. e-juice consists of Propylene Glycol, Vegetable Glycerine, food flavourings and if you want it, nicotine.
> - Brit


I'm not going to say it's not better than smoking, but I still think those things in vaporized form aren't meant to be in your lungs either. But to each their own.

I'm also enjoying learning the English language. I'm with Pez on being consistent. If it's colour and flavour, then it should be ou four everything.

Welcome back Jake, congrats on being done, good luck on Boards.


----------



## TheFridge

Die thread die. I'm sorry… I can't help myself sometimes.


----------



## theoldfart

Geez Fridge, outloud? hehe

Jake way to go man.

Tim, "still think those things in vaporized form aren't meant to be in your lungs either". Absolutely brother. I've even had asthma inhalers trigger an attack. 'Nuthin but air as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## terryR

heck, I thought e-vape was something dope related for the young generation. guess not! LOL

everyone knows, I'm a wanna-be tool maker. I see a pipe as a tool. Personal and beautiful. some tools are dangerous in various ways…

hoping to have nice pipes in another year, Todd


----------



## bandit571

Had to re-arrange a till today, and still ran out of room…









I now have 10 block planes, as one snuck in the door today…

As for the entire till..









Might be a wee bit of weight, sitting there…

This thing was inside a $2 bucket of "stuff" 









Yankee No. 41 by North Brothers, USA. Had 6 drill points inside the handle, too. Not too bad, for a $2 bucket of "stuff".....


----------



## john2005

> Dang John. So your current house is under contract, but the one you were going to to buy they sold?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep, ba$tards.

Thanks for the tip Shane. Might as well make the most of it I guess… We did seriously find a sweet place WITH detached 30×36 shop AND attached 2 car garage, half acre and in our price range. Place was fuggin sweet! Down side? One side backed up against a church parking lot. Other side. Neighbored a group home for sex offenders. 3 of their current residents are pedophiles (7). Basically it would be like being next door to you guys and while I like ya, not sure how I feel about you being next door. loul

Nice Jake, good on ya!


----------



## ToddJB

We're the church side right?


----------



## Slyy

Thanks all also:

Thunder Up!!!


----------



## smitdog

Jake Plissken? I thought you were dead!

Congrats on the school completion and good luck on your testing


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes, the church neighbors would be great, the others would be a deal killer for me, regardless of price!


----------



## ShaneA

I can only guess what a group home for sex offenders does for property value. I like to think I am pretty understanding easy going type of guy…but even I would have to draw the line there. Not sure I could make that work. I know it has to be somewhere, but next door is a tough one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Burn it down John.


----------



## 489tad

> We re the church side right?
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd your the best!


----------



## theoldfart

^Amen to that brother!


----------



## Tugboater78

20 hrs and counting till i can see my shop again.. yay

Memory table/sofa table and a couple of signs to be made for uncoming end of bachelorhood, all in the cringeworthy "primitive, rustic," style…

What the frak is up with all the vapin' fuggerin' anglash stuff?

Just ordered me an Anarchist Design book.. hope its worth the pesos..

Keep on keepin on

"We don't need no water, let the mother fraker burn, burn baby burn…


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, I think Lost Art just opened up a store front not far from you. Supposedly, all of their "seconds" are sold there at really steep discounts.

Edit: https://blog.lostartpress.com/2016/03/05/just-like-the-library-of-congress/


----------



## Brit

> What the frak is up with all the vapin fuggerin anglash stuff?
> 
> - Tugboater78


Sorry Tug, my bad.


----------



## bandit571

Driving along a county road today, underwear all along the road, maybe a mile long stretch. Either the wind blew them out during a move to a new house…or….someone was making a "move" while driving along on a Friday night…..

Saw this old guy driving around today…..picture is from the cruise-in last year, guess he got it running again…









Just an old T-Bird..


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, I think Lost Art just opened up a store front not far from you. Supposedly, all of their "seconds" are sold there at really steep discounts.
> 
> Edit: https://blog.lostartpress.com/2016/03/05/just-like-the-library-of-congress/
> 
> - ToddJB


Damn, i somehow missed that blog post.. yeah its just down the street from where the fiance works, been meaning to make an excuse to check it out. About 40 minutes from the house.



> What the frak is up with all the vapin fuggerin anglash stuff?
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Sorry Tug, my bad.
> 
> - Brit


Its all good, i need to see if maybe that will eliminate my dependence upon coffin nails myself..


----------



## john2005

> Burn it down John.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


The Church or the group home? Seems extreme either way…

Uh, yeah Todd, totally what I was tryin to say… Hahaha

I agree with ya Shane, they have to be somewhere, but next door to my wife and children is not an option. Even if its free. God bless em anyways


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have nothing against churches.

Were the home not there the property would be more appealing.


----------



## ToddJB

This is not me saying that you should move there John, but it got me thinking. There is something to be said for knowing vs not knowing. It seems to reason that you knowing they are previous sex offenders, and them knowing you know that they are previous sex offenders - that relationship feels safer to me. I would guess that most people who are sexually offended didn't know the offender was offensive. Maybe that's not the case. Regardless, "Better the devil you know, than you one you don't".

My intention is not to compel or convenience, just a thought about the grander topic.


----------



## john2005

Just poking T. I agree, without the home there, we would be very interested.

I hear what you are saying Todd, but I think I would always be worrying about what was going on when I wasn't there. Thats no kinda life. No sense luring them with temptations either. We got a good lookin family here  That hedge of junipers just isn't enough in my opinion. Plus, I would like my kids to be able to roam the neighborhood and get in trouble like they are supposed to, not be locked inside for fear of what could happen. If I was single, it wouldn't be an issue, but with the fam, it changes things.


----------



## ToddJB

Word.

In theory there is no difference between theory and practice. In practice there is.


----------



## Mosquito

> Tug, I think Lost Art just opened up a store front not far from you. Supposedly, all of their "seconds" are sold there at really steep discounts.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, i somehow missed that blog post.. yeah its just down the street from where the fiance works, been meaning to make an excuse to check it out. About 40 minutes from the house.
> 
> - Tugboater78
Click to expand...

Does your fiance get a lunch break? Just sayin', she doesn't need to know there are ulterior motives ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

> Just poking T. I agree, without the home there, we would be very interested.
> 
> - john2005


But would that not also be reflected in the price? Or do you not think that is a contributing factor?

I'm not sure I'd be able to do it either…


----------



## ToddJB

> Does your fiance get a lunch break? Just sayin , she doesn t need to know there are ulterior motives ;-)
> 
> - Mosquito


Let's go for a walk, sweet heart.

Hey, what's this building? Are you kidding? Awesome! Can we go in? I had no idea.


----------



## Mosquito

I was thinking more go to lunch, and then swing by on your way out, but sure lol


----------



## ToddJB

No. You're plan is better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

....better yet "the devil that is burned from his hole and has to find a crevice far away from those in your care" but then again I get carried away sometimes.


----------



## ToddJB

Not one for redemption, eh, T?


----------



## ToddJB

Speaking of which, John is the house associated with the church? If so, good job, church.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I was thinking more go to lunch, and then swing by on your way out, but sure lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Todds idea wouldn't work, or least not the playing dumb part.

But yeah this was an idea that ran through my head, is also a huge reStore not far from there i been meaning to check out too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fire is one form of redemption Todd. Why so narrow in your scope?


----------



## ToddJB

Aim small, miss small


----------



## AnthonyReed

Effective.


----------



## ToddJB

Heloc results.

A: SunTrust (bought our mortgage out awhile ago) - 2.99%, or they don't do HELOCs in Colorado, or they are only able to make it fixed. Ha. Spoke to three different "Loan Officers" and got 3 VERY different answers. Their inability to be on the same page lost this business.

B: Chase (personal bank) - 4.38% if we are good for up to 100K. All fees waived. Open for 10 years. Pay back in 25.

C: 2 Different Credit Unions - 4.00%, but are charging for both closing costs, and appraisals.

Shot an email back out to Chase to see if they can match or beat the 4.00.

We'll see.

Yesterday's convo helped me go in much more informed.


----------



## woodcox

$150.with a bunch of ammo. Stoeger .22 cal air rifle with a suppressor. About 400 rounds through it sofar to get it effective within an inch at 35 yards. Lucked out with no research for a good gun and went with the best buy on the wall. Mag pie chili is the special.










I sit in the shop and shoot out the back man door. This thing is pretty quiet, no louder than a chisel strike.


----------



## ClammyBallz

I had a retired guy put an application in a month ago. The wife suggested he might be good to help out in the shop because he was a maintenance guy at a retirement home for 25 years. What was weird was he never looked me in the eye when he handed me the application. And after 25 years at the same place, he listed several other jobs in the last 10 year, all of which where for a 2 tears or less, mostly seasonal work.

Most of my employees are high school or college kids, usually they know each other so no need for back round checks. I got on to the county court site, put in his name, and then it all made sense. He was convicted of possession of child porn 10 years ago, which was the time he put down he went to work at another retirement home 45 minutes away. Said he did some house arrest time, that's when they gave him the boot at the second place. I was glad I caught it before I possibly hired him.


----------



## chrisstef

Long long day of travel but the stef famiglia is firmly planted here in FLA. Lil buddy had 8 rows of the airplane in stitches after his 3,2,1 blastoff line during takeoff. Brought some new england flavor to the local chic fil a when a woman almost backed into me in the parking lot. The tongue lashing and one finger salute she recieved really startled her. Whiskey got me like whoa.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice little grouping Woodcox.

Glad you're underway Stef. Settle down man, you're on vacation.


----------



## Tugboater78

Gonna be 20 miles from the house when my feet hit solid ground in the mornin, hell yeah!

Stef chill out, its a vacation… though inprob would chased them with the halfa pool stick i keep tucked in my vehicle.


----------



## TheFridge

Didn't know narex made rasps until recently. Ordered an 8" half round fine cut for 20$ off eBay. Gonna see what she's all about. I figure, if it dulls in a week hell I only spent 20$ and I get to complain.

Sounds like a win-win to me


----------



## terryR

Must be thursday?

I splurged and got an Iwasaki file this month, but some dood filed it backwards!










working Ebonite for the first time, smells nasty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"filed it backwards" is over my head.

That is such a great form on that pipe Terry. You really do wonders with them.


----------



## Mosquito

not surprised that a Japanese file is a pull-file lol I've wondered about those files myself, but never tried one yet


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah! Thank you Mos.


----------



## Brit

Looks like a pipe Terry. ) Is it finished now?


----------



## terryR

Nah, I'm slow, Andy. Still trying to ease the finished shape from the materials. Plus my hands are so blistered and cut up, I can barely open a can of cat food.

gotta say, pulling a file is uncomfortable in practice. I can't stand it so far!


----------



## jmartel

Neither of my iwasaki files are filed pull. Interesting. Which one did you get? Mos, you should pick some up. They are fantastic. Take off a lot of material quickly but leave a really nice surface behind.

Went diving again last night. Brought the camera this time. Should get some photos off of it when I get home tonight, although it was mostly crab and one little octopus.


----------



## terryR

^hmmm…maybe I'm holding it wrong?

edit, a finishing file, would have to look up exact model…

I have this flat file,

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/150558/iwasaki-file-150mm-flat-fine-cut.aspx










maybe I need to re-asses how I'm stroking the wood with the damn thing! Thanks JCorrect!


----------



## Mosquito

I've got the gramercy handle makers rasp, and have been mostly pleased with it so far, but don't want to use it for "general" use, as it's capable but specialized for other purposes. Auriou or Loigier are high on the desire list, but low on the "have funding for" list


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I have that one too. It's a push style. Requires more force, but actually removes stock pretty darn quickly. Like, I can't see how someone would need a coarse cut one because that one takes wood off so fast.

They aren't appropriate for every situation. You have to think of them like a plane. Go with the direction of the grain as much as possible or you could get tearout. Tearout is fine for initial removal, but requires more sandpaper to clean up. Going with the grain you can get it so you almost don't need any sanding.


----------



## Mosquito

they sound more like floats than rasps to me


----------



## jmartel

Yeah. They aren't really rasps. They are labeled as carving files. But they do a really good job. I prefer them to the rasps that I've tried. Haven't tried an Auriou yet, though. Any tearout there is, isn't any worse than a medium-fine grain rasp.


----------



## ToddJB

Pipe is shaping up, Terry.

Planer work commenced last night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So much coolness on that bench; jerrycan included.


----------



## ToddJB

That jerrycan…. I tired giving it to someone at the event last weekend. No one wanted it. As a matter of fact another dude brought 2 more he was trying to git rid of. They are very cool, but mine just kicks around the shop without much of a purpose.


----------



## terryR

+1 to Todd's cool shop.

How embarrassing, I guess I was too weak to push the jap file through wood fibers! It seemed so difficult to push, and it was labelled a fine cut, I was certain i was wrong. Cannot imagine a rough cut Iwasaki…maybe for sharpening the chainsaw?

I'm pretty sure using my Gramercy handle maker's rasp for pipes and everything curved led to its quick demise. But, that's what a rasp is for. LOL.


----------



## jmartel

It's all good Terry. If it makes you feel any better, I have a nice flat area on one of my knuckles right now from that same file. Cuts skin/flesh much easier than wood.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like them better than plastic.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wuddup knuckleheads. Four days off, and the wifey is outta town. Gotta cook for myself and play in my shop. Dat bullcrap.










Night stand parts are on the joinery bench, but I need to get this puzzle board out the door. After I order some takeout that is.


----------



## Slyy

Beast Motor Todd, are there pics of the rest of the planer? Saw the pics of the recent shop douching and it was a thing of beauty in there!


----------



## ToddJB

4th pic here: http://lumberjocks.com/ToddJB/workshop


----------



## 7Footer

Those Iwasaki's sound pimpish. I also really like saying the word Iwasaki.

Todd's shop is chub worthy. I forgot about that towel roll holder, that thing is rad.

Dat pipe though…

You guys see this kid flip the water bottle for his talent show? Fuggin awesome.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## TheFridge

Look at that physique


----------



## ToddJB

Shirt at the beach, Demo? Dad-bod shame?


----------



## putty

Beach looks great! Where are you?


----------



## putty

Beach looks great! Where are you?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!!!


----------



## 7Footer

Hell yeah Stef! I'm Freeeeeee! How long is the vacay? Todd fishin' for fleshy Stef pics.

4 days of shop time with the Wiz out of town Red? You should be able to finish roughly 6 projects in that time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I did see that bottle toss, cool.

Yep, 6 at least.


----------



## Mikeh9675

I'm building a shop as we speak. I hope to update and show pictures soon


----------



## smitdog

Soak up dem rays and turn down the brightness level on dem guns Steferini!


----------



## terryR

Awesome, Stef!
Looks beautiful and blue!


----------



## putty

Hot off the lathe… ice cream scoop for the FIL
Wood is Mesquite….real tough and it stinks too


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful Putty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Suns out, guns out.

That's the rule Stef. 









(I remembered how much you loved this pic)


----------



## ToddJB

Gorgeous Putty. Your turning skills are awesome. The few things I've seen of yours have graceful shapes.

Mikeh, welcome. You acceptance here is directly correlated to your snark and the number of picture you post… so get crackin'

Edit: Putty is that a CA finish?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ dad bod. Im totally there. With my shirt off exposing my milky complection you would have thought the flash was on. Ill hook ya guys up with some racey pictures in the coming days. Still a lil shy of exposing my graying chest hair.

Were in venice florida. Beach was in (long beach, compton) englewood. Down here for 9 days. Currently sitting in the car while N sleeps n wifey showers. Dont dare move the lil fella, he had a looong day of travel yesterday. He hadnt deuced in 3 days. Dropped 3 meatballs at the beach. No swimmy diaper. It was not pretty. Sea world tomorrow.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> He hadnt deuced in 3 days. Dropped 3 meatballs at the beach. No swimmy diaper. It was not pretty. Sea world tomorrow.


Next time, dig a hole and have him drop them in the sand like a turtle laying eggs. And bring one of these along.


----------



## putty

Clammy, that should be a staple in every sand toy kit!

Todd, not CA on this, I finished it off the lathe with spray lacquer ( many coats and wet sand)


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahahahahaha @ dropping 3 meatballs at the beach. Gawd! Hell yeah, 9 days! Englewood, always up to no good?


----------



## ToddJB

Englehood, 7.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"….Beach was in (long beach, compton) englewood."










WTF?


----------



## ToddJB

I vainly assumed he was talking about this:


----------



## 7Footer

Todd, have you ever tried the Thirsty Lion in Denver? We have three of them here, first one started in downtown PDX and then they built one like 4 minutes from my house… They have some of the best food around, and like a thousand beers on tap. Love that place.

You vainly assumed correct…. Tony (you old geezer you), my comment was a combination of references to California Love (2Pac) and where Todd lives… I didn't know that Stef had ever heard of west coast rap though…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Of course.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. It's a couple blocks from my office, and actually I've been less than impressed every time I've ate there (and I'm not a foodie) - but the place itself is cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah!!... I caught your reference 7. D!ck.

Edit: I quoted Stef you ballsack.


----------



## Brit

> I ve got the gramercy handle makers rasp, and have been mostly pleased with it so far, but don t want to use it for "general" use, as it s capable but specialized for other purposes. Auriou or Loigier are high on the desire list, but low on the "have funding for" list
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos - I put off getting some quality rasps for far too long. I've had mine a couple of months and I can't tell you how many times I've reached for one of them. I bought the Liogier set of five for woodworking.










- a Cabinet Maker rasp, 12" (300mm), grain #6
- a Cabinet Maker rasp, 10" (250mm), grain #9
- a Cabinet Maker rasp, 8" (200mm), grain #11
- a Modeller rasp, 6" (150mm), grain #14
- a Rat Tail rasp, 8" (200mm), grain #12

A friend of mine also bought me the Liogier handle maker's rasp…










...and I also have one of their floats and their tri-burnisher.

The rasps are amazing to me, not just because they are so much better than the rasps I've used from the big box store, but also because I'm left handed and it was wonderful to finally use left-handed rasps. I've got a lot of time for Liogier. They are a great company who make some fine tools. I'm not saying they are any better or worse than Auriou, just that I'm glad I finally bought them. I will definitely be buying more.


----------



## Brit

> Ill hook ya guys up with some racey pictures in the coming days. Still a lil shy of exposing my graying chest hair.
> 
> - chrisstef


Give us plenty of warning Stef - don't want another sea cucumber moment when I scroll down the page.


----------



## Mosquito

Good to know, Andy. I've not put the money away for any yet, but plan to at some point


----------



## 7Footer

hahahaha, I know I just had to poke fun. 
fyi T - 
Tupac Amaru Shakur (/ˈtuːpɑːk ʃəˈkʊər/ too-pahk shə-koor;[1] born Lesane Parish Crooks; June 16, 1971 - September 13, 1996), also known by his stage names 2Pac and Makaveli, was an American rapper and actor.[2] As of 2007, Shakur has sold over 75 million records worldwide.[3] His double disc albums All Eyez on Me and his Greatest Hits are among the best selling albums in the United States.

Lawl @ sea cucumber

damn thats too bad, they have da bomb food and drinks around here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

fuxer.


----------



## widdle

Here's my homage to Inglewood, Compton and Long Beach


----------



## Brit

I was in Long Beach last year. Nice place.


----------



## 7Footer

I heart you tony!

Hey fellers, question: when you guys resaw something on the table saw, or when you say, cut the lid off of a glued up box, does it always make a clean cut all the way around? I ALWAYS get a little bit of a different depth of cut when I cut a lid off or when I flip something over and run it through (and yes I shim it and use use tape to hold it closed and minimize movement). Have checked the squareness of my stock, it's all good. My table saw does seem to make pretty consistent cuts when I am batching up pieces for a project though… Tonight when i get home I am going to take off the blade and see if there might be a slight warp in it? I know my blade needs to be sharpened anyway… But even when I'm super careful, it always leaves maybe about a 1/4 of a blade width or so different depth of cut on one end…


----------



## widdle

7. Not exactly sure of your question, but for the re-saw part, lets say a 2×4 for example, at least 3 of the 4 sides need to be ninety degrees to each other . Four passes may be better than two in that situation…As far as cutting off a box top goes, the box could have some twist in it in the 4 to 8 sides that are rerencing the fence…and obviously your blade needs to ninety…


----------



## widdle

The face of the fence wants to be ninety to the table as well…


----------



## chrisstef

Yea the long beach, compton, inglewood was a cali love ref. I cant stop sayin it everytime we drive through the town.

Andy - huge lol at sea cucumber. You give me more credit than im worth.

Clammy - weve got a portable joinf but dude's scared to drop duece on any potty right now. He let 3 heaters go right in his suit. Poo water, nasty stuff. On the airplane we just positioned it between the seats for a quick wizz. He owned it.

Dont get it twisted i bare the full dad bod, hairy back n all at the beach. That pic was right as we got there. Im still substantially slimmer than some of the land whales near us.


----------



## 7Footer

I smell ya, I use one of those little digital angle measuring thinga-ma-jigs to tilt my blade. Just seems weird, evidently every single box I've ever made has a little bit of twist or just isn't quite perfectly square enough to make a clean cut. Frustrating!


----------



## DanKrager

7, if the blade is slightly dull, it will wander around like a lost child in a toy store. Check it for sharpness, alignment, and perpendicularity. It will, in my case, always leave a whisker of a line cutting the lid off a box, but it's easily planed or sanded out (on a large sheet on granite) and I don't usually bother to shim, tape, or tie it with ropes and handcuffs. Keeping the same surface to the fence, I make the four cuts being careful on the last cut to hold the pieces as a unit without pinching the kerf. A proper riving knife and minimal blade penetration helps a lot. If all four sides are not perfectly perpendicular to the base (or top) that rides the fence, then you will notice a small gap at the fence and can create the offset. Make sure that you are holding consistent pressure against the solidly secured fence…it's easy to let them wander off a bit. In this operation, there is no single point of reference, like a pivot point. Everything is relative to what's riding the fence at the moment. 
DanK


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks guys.. I know the blade needs some attention, it's been on there for a long time… Might need to take that blade to the Russian… I have a freshly sharpened 12" 80 tooth blade that is going on my axial glide tonight. I used the stock bosch blade in that for over a year and a half!


----------



## jmartel

7'er, check the angle of the fence relative to the blade. Needs to be exactly parallel or else you'll get what you are talking about. Usually, for ripping you have the fence set maybe 1/32" toe out, which could cause that.

Also, get a flat board that's like twice the longest dimension of the boxes, and stick some adhesive backed sandpaper on it. Couple different grits. Use that to flatten the cut edges.

Like you see here at 2:17


----------



## jmartel

Ok. I was able to get the camera out of the housing. Crappy photos, but that's ok.

Waiting for everyone else to get in the water









How the visibility looked for a while. Probably only about 5 feet of visiblity and dark. Only marginally more light than a night dive while we were deeper. Went down to about 70ft at the deepest.










What I was wishing would be dinner. Once crab season starts up the other people were saying that they do a big dive to catch their quota, and then have a big feast on the beach.










And on the way out I found a tiny little octopus.


----------



## TheFridge

7, Hit Em Up. You know who the realest is.

Stef, If it looks like a sea cucumber you might wanna get that thing amputated.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool octopus JCousteau! Fuggin' love those things.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

If my bench gets like this, you know whatever I'm working on is kickin my arse.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Quiet down and get back to work….


----------



## ToddJB

Started scrubbing on the planer last night. The gear box is directly over the the switch box. Apparently the gear box was leaking. So the switch is filled with oily saw dust swarf - gross.










And a pleasant/unpleasant surprise is that the blades are in great shape and really sharp. I discovered this with a long deep yet very clean cut on my middle finger.

This gal will not go through the full works like the jointer - yet. Just need to get her up and running. And considering age, this old planer is in great shape. Looks like it should be a pretty straight forward process. Bearings still feel really good, so that means clean, get electrical with VFD wired up, make some new paper gaskets for the gear box, adjust everything (gears, tables, blades), replace a couple missing bolts, add new oil, and kick some ass. I hope.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome!! Sorry about the slice.


----------



## 7Footer

^^^LOL! That dewalt chisel looks really out of place BRK…

Yuck! Oily swarf.

Hellz yeah Fridge.

Yeah that's how I sand the boxes, maybe it's deceiving because of the interwebz, it just always seem u-toob people get these super clean cuts… I didn't cut anything after cleaning it up, but man that blade was full of goomapucky, it has been been a while since i gave it a god rubdown. This little rosebud(Fat Bastard accent) was still stuck in there after scrubbing it with a wire brush..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lawl T. I come here for the love and support.

Ya 7, that's the shop beater chisel. For instance when I know I'm gonna hit metal. Used my pin nailer to tack the corners of those drawers for glueup. Evidently I had two different lengths of pins in the guns. Some blew through. Argh. Glad they're just tiny pins. All fixed now.


----------



## woodcox

Very late night pine built ins. Way better shadows now.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, those little hand clamps provide enough pressure for glue ups? Whats the max material thickness that you use them on?

WC - that looks great. Do you just chuck up a hook in those drills?


----------



## bandit571

Somewhere, down there….









There is almost enough room to turn around in…..even the saws have gone to the overhead areas to find a bit of space to hang out in…









Might just have enough of them…


----------



## bandit571

Resaw work today..









A little rough, but we have ways….









Back slats for a rocking chair….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, that oily sawdust would be a welcome sight after some of the dried out, rust filled contactors and switches I've torn apart in the past, sure it's a little messy but a great rust preventative.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, for sure - no rust in sight in this switch.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pictures Jmart.

Red, what is the difficulty you are running into with the puzzle box?

You really go into the detail with your restores Todd. And, I have a bunch of those spring clamps in a couple of different sizes. They really clamp firmly, try one out on your finger and you'll see. The smaller ones (about the size in Red's picture) will open up to almost 2", but I have some larger ones also.

Nice view WC.


----------



## woodcox

Yes, tie wire, hangers, o rings and snap rings. When I was done, I counted twenty or so egg beaters with functioning chucks hanging up now. Another ten or so ratty pratt's and breast drills to go. Glorious.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Todd, the spring clamps are just holding some 3/8" thick strips while they face glue. It's kind of a lip around the puzzle board. The actual joints of the puzzle board were clamped with regular clamps. 









duck- I just fight gluing up little things, 3/4" deep drawers in this case. Remember how big my hands are? lol


----------



## jmartel

Red, I'm sure it's a moot point now, but in the future I'm sure you could have just stuck a piece of scrap in the drawer opening to support it and then clamp from the outside with normal clamps. No need to use the little spring clamps like that and trying to get your giant mitts in there.


----------



## Mosquito

I use spring clamps all the time… perfect for how I build most of my veneered computer cases


----------



## duckmilk

> When I was done, I counted twenty or so egg beaters with functioning chucks hanging up now. Another ten or so ratty pratt s and breast drills to go. Glorious.
> 
> - woodcox


Not a collector though, right?


----------



## theoldfart

No collectors here Duck!


----------



## jmartel

I don't like spring clamps because the pieces tend to move around, which spreads glue over where you don't want it to be. I'd rather use quick grip clamps or f-clamps if possible.


----------



## duckmilk

^ Agreed, there is that problem sometimes. I just try to be careful how I position the clamps, and even then, sometimes there is a little movement.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Weed Wacker - 18
Carpenter Bees - 0


----------



## smitdog

Take that you wood boring bastage!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the spring clamp testimonials. I have a couple, but I mostly use quick grips for stuff like that. I have a grip of the small ones. Ace Hardware has those small packs on sale pretty frequently.

Speaking of clamps, I heard via Walden that Jorgensen is going under. I hope that is not the case, and if it is the case I hope I can catch some good clearance sales.



> You really go into the detail with your restores Todd.
> 
> - duckmilk


I've learned my lesson more than once about not being thorough on the front end with these old tools. This planer is one of the finest 12-13" planers ever made, but it has one very large engineering flaw.










The worm gear was made of bronze. If you do not use the right oil - it will wear, if you do not have it set up perfectly - it will wear, if you use the machine even if both of those things are done right, it will wear.

And as you can imagine this piece is no longer available, so when you're is beyond usable you need to have a new one machined. I'll leave it to your imagination what that costs.

My worm gear (not the one pictured above) is in pretty good shape, but is showing wear. I want to avoid ever having to replace it. I'll let Jack do that when he's an old man. So to achieve that goal, this machine need to be set up correctly.

Now a machine like my 14" bandsaw, a bazzillion of them were made, there are tons of aftermarket parts - so I wasn't nearly as picky. I took it out of the SUV spent an evening cleaning and tuning it, and put it to work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh the horror…


----------



## Pezking7p

> This is not me saying that you should move there John, but it got me thinking. There is something to be said for knowing vs not knowing. It seems to reason that you knowing they are previous sex offenders, and them knowing you know that they are previous sex offenders - that relationship feels safer to me. I would guess that most people who are sexually offended didn t know the offender was offensive. Maybe that s not the case. Regardless, "Better the devil you know, than you one you don t".
> 
> My intention is not to compel or convenience, just a thought about the grander topic.
> 
> - ToddJB


In most cases I would agree with this sentiment, but…My dad was a therapist for a number of years in TX, treating primarily convicted sex offenders. I worked there for a summer when I was 15, and one of my projects was digitizing all the paper files on these guys. In other words, I typed their records into the computer.

I can say that these are people who have done things that twist the human soul into something unrecognizable. They are compelled to do so, and most of them KNOW it is horrible, but they cannot help themselves. For this reason, I say the farther away you stay, the better. It would be like dropping a recovering heroin addict off in a poppy field in southeast asia with a sack full of dongs.


----------



## ToddJB

I think I can get on board with that, Pez. I want to believe that people can change, and should be given a second chance.

Maybe I need to accept that some can change and some should get a second chance.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bankers are so understanding. We love them for that.


----------



## duckmilk

I hope woodworkers never become thought of as wood offenders in the general public view (tree huggers excepted). We would all be condemned for life.


----------



## Pezking7p

That's tree had it coming, showing off its grain like that. And you could even see its crotch!


----------



## duckmilk

LAWL!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Friggin Pez…lol.



> I don t like spring clamps because the pieces tend to move around, which spreads glue over where you don t want it to be. I d rather use quick grip clamps or f-clamps if possible.
> 
> - jmartel


I used a pin on each end to hold everything in place, then spring clamps. Work well for thin pieces/spaced out pressure…..as Mos was saying.

Night #2 of having my kids make dinner….because they think I don't know how to cook.

Shhhh.


----------



## duckmilk

I won't say a thing Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I would get four flagrant fouls a game with the way the nba is doing replays now.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol red. We could have a who fouls out first battle. Id venture to guess id last 12 posessions or less. Ill show you freedom of movement.

Sea world straight up whooped my a$$ today. Sweatin like pez in a hot dog eatin contest.


----------



## duckmilk

Edit: chili dog eatin' contest


----------



## Pezking7p

Gosh darn it I love chili dogs. Down here in the south, when a man says he wants a hot dog he means he wants a chili dog. That is a colloquialism I can abide by!


----------



## widdle

Edit…Weiner


----------



## widdle

Edit..Wiener…


----------



## chrisstef

I too love a chili dog. But i do really love me some hot pepper relish.

Duck - think prior to the contest beginning. Not because its spicy. Mostly because hed wanna eat em in one bite. The long way.


----------



## TheFridge

Gotta love meaty wieners…

Speaking of sexual predators. Search Gary Plauche (not the predator) on wiki. There is justice in this world. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chicken salad time! Old Tool Content: Grandma's Keen Kutter grinder. 
.
.
Nice beach pic, Stef. Enjoy VACA!
.
That is all.


----------



## Tim457

> I too love a chili dog. But i do really love me some hot pepper relish.
> 
> - chrisstef


Dammit stop talking about that stuff. I cannot find anything decent like it around here. Ima need a recipe and get the right peppers.


----------



## putty

Chili Dogs sound good…hard to find good chili sauce.. The best sauce IMHO is from Rudys in Toledo Ohio, they will mail cans of it.

Smitty, my Mom had one of those, I don't think I ever saw her use it though.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I remember using that grinder with both my grandmother and my mother. Made a real fine hash!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good stuff Smitty!! I LOVE chicken salad! Cool grinder.


----------



## DanKrager

Love those old grinders, Smitty. Mom used it regularly for all kinds of stuff. It was almost a permanent kitchen fixture, but she had to take it down because we ate at the workbench. Wife still uses one and it's good because it cuts down on commercially processed meat usage, which I understand is not so good for long term health. There must be something to it because Dad lived to 104 off the proceeds of that grinder! His entire health record consisted of one mostly blank piece of paper that said "Exceptionally healthy". 
DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Hi ya Smitty, I have my grandmothers grinder like that with several different sized grinding plates. The only problem is our kitchen counter is too thick to allow it to clamp onto.

Putty, make your own chili. It is really easy, and once you get the flavor you like you're set.


----------



## Tim457

I have my mom's grinder like that. It doesn't do raw meat very well. I'm not sure if it's because the discs aren't sharp enough or there's too much play when they're mounted.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Sea world straight up whooped my a$$ today. Sweatin like pez in a hot dog eatin contest.
> - chrisstef


Did they have any sea cucumbers?


----------



## ClammyBallz

What do you guys in MN have against the flag?


----------



## ClammyBallz

I got this kid working for me, he took up cabinetry in tech, so he knows his way around the machines. When we're not busy in the store, I send him upstairs to work in the shop. I give him a cut list for some maple, mahogany and cherry stands. 7 hours it took him to plane, join and cut 24 pieces, then glue up 2 panels. Seriously? I've seen molasses move faster!


----------



## ClammyBallz

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Poor kid, ball-busting bosses are tough.


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - if you want big play ray's old family recipe ill hook ya up. Very very simple. Cherry peppers, green peppers, onions, sugar and vinegar. We do about 20lbs every other year for our 3 families.

Dang clammy that aint exactly breakin any land speed records but if he got it all right and up to snuff he can be taught speed id guess.

Hey yo smitty!


----------



## Pezking7p

Maybe the kid needs some help with his efficiency of operations?

Just walked around a 50 AC farm…2 acre pond, barn, tractor shed, 1600 sqft shop…I think we're going to call an agent.

EDIT: I'm as excited as Ballz at a Sea Cuc festival.


----------



## ShaneA

If he didn't break anything, hurt himself, and all the work is accurate and square…that sounds like something you could work with.

Good luck on the farm quest Pez. 1600ft shop sounds dreamy.


----------



## duckmilk

Good luck Pez!


----------



## putty

You wont need the shop Pez, you'll be spending all your time cutting grass.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Nah, he needs some goats for the grass.

I caught him running one board at a time through the jointer, then the planer, then they saw. I asked him why he didn't pull a bunch of boards and run them all at once and he looked it me like "why would I do that?"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pez, looks awesome.

There are much larger grinders for meat, if it's a decent run planned. I have one, different plate sizes for that one as well, but haven't tried it out yet. I've seen larger ones outfitted with pulley wheels and motor, too. Poor man's Hobart. They look dangerous!


----------



## widdle

Pez..Buy it honey….

Where is that ?

I used to hang one of the grinders off my boat..Killer chummer..


----------



## ClammyBallz

The belt grinders are scary. Not only do you have to watch your fingers near the grinder, you also have to watch out for the belt & motor. My grandparents used to butcher and still have theirs.

This is my chum grinder.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dan, awesome farm, get it! Couldn't talk my wife into a 47 acre farm I found last fall, too far from work and a 165 year old house falling down were deal killers. It did have good woods and backed up to a great fishing river, oh well.


----------



## Pezking7p

The shop and garage were freaking amazing. Spray insulation (actually spray insulation in the whole house's ceiling), great access, big doors, 100A panel. House has geothermal heating and cooling, solar panels.

The living areas were weird, though. It's a 2 BR, 1.5 BA and it's been hard to figure out how to make it 3BR, 2BA even though there is a ton of space (2600 sqft). The kitchen also needs remodeling. And that old wood paneling throughout that needs to be covered with drywall.

We are waffling, big time. It checks so many boxes, why does the weird bedroom situation scare us? I should just pull the trigger and be done.


----------



## bandit571

Around here, the Amish just keep adding rooms when the next baby arrives.


----------



## Pezking7p

Going to sort of slow-pitch an offer in but apparently there are competing offers, so not likely that we will get it. However, if we do get the house it will be for our price.

Grilled some chicken and corn for supper. I fuggin love corn on the grill.

Here is a picture of my fowl for your consideration. Been thinking about goats and sheep (easy Andy) the last week.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like the pros are really outweighing the cons on that one, heck if you get it, you can have a "State of the Shop Address" thread party at the new place and have everyone help you move! Holy crap, didn't realize you were in N.C., I'd love to find something down there close to Charlotte or Greensboro or maybe west by Cashiers. Good luck and hope you get it!


----------



## jmartel

> What do you guys in MN have against the flag?
> 
> - ClammyBallz


MN has a law against selling American flags not made in the USA.


----------



## TheFridge

> What do you guys in MN have against the flag?
> 
> - ClammyBallz
> 
> MN has a law against selling American flags not made in the USA.
> 
> - jmartel


Sounds like a good 'merican law to me


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, none of those Chinese Stars and Stripes here…


----------



## jmartel

Fin.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/248906


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Splash brothers strike again. Dang that was a good game.


----------



## Brit

> What do you guys in MN have against the flag?
> 
> - ClammyBallz
> 
> MN has a law against selling American flags not made in the USA.
> 
> - jmartel


Sometimes I wonder whether we should have a similar law on ebay.co.uk. One of your countrymen thinks international buyers would pay £11.62 BIN for this + £15.72 postage for this.










Text reads "Offered here is an antique marking gauge;Antique 9 1/2" maple and pine [I think] mortise or marking gauge! The slide is about 9 1/2" long with scribe points. The wooden knob has broken off! This one has tons of character! Has two brass stop pieces on the facing - as seen. A GREAT collection piece!"

'Ave a word will you?


----------



## ClammyBallz

> What do you guys in MN have against the flag?
> 
> - ClammyBallz
> 
> MN has a law against selling American flags not made in the USA.
> 
> - jmartel


I wasn't aware of that. That should be a national law.


----------



## terryR

>


Awesome! But, putty is correct about all the time you'll need to bush hog the property. Trust me, if you can see the mowed areas from satellite, you'll have a new hobby! LOL! Ducks sure grew fast, Pez. I think I've changed my mind about goats, they are fun creatures. Just don't give them access to yer shop's front porch! DAMHIK.

sandblasted and dyed pipe no.10, shellac finish came out great! Unfortunately the stripes in the stem material were a surprise for me, and don't match the spots in the palm decoration. bummer. Will dye the palm, and post a pic…


----------



## terryR

Our place from google…










the large mowed areas to the right of the screen are Auburn A&M, the farm next door to ours. The heavily grown up squares with faint mowed paths are ours. You can even see a few of the huge sinkholes in the field which make the property useless for farming on a large scale. Some are still opening up since we live directly on the water table. The green on the near side of 27 is the mountain we live on, all hardwoods. Too steep for much else than hunting, though.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sink holes, eh? Looks pretty sweet to me, terry.

I would probably put animals on some of the pasture and get someone to hay the rest for me. Like I said though, it's a long shot. That big mowed area to the right is actually an old farm field. I could plant corn or wheat up there for my aminals to eat. Need a tractor, though


----------



## terryR

yep, alabama is hollowed out like swiss cheese in this area. lots of limestone pits.

Here's a famous pit in our backyard! Green's Well, entrance drop of 227 feet with 1/4 mile of passage at the bottom. the entrance takes three underground streams, so the rappel is sporting from the water! friggin' deadly in high flow.










not my photo


----------



## terryR

and…friends don't let friends buy property without purchasing a tractor FIRST. 30 horsepower. seriously.


----------



## Pezking7p

If say the hatchet I got for my birthday is sharp enough.


----------



## ShaneA

Manscaping with a hatchet…not a good idea Pez.


----------



## putty

Update on my Hydroponic vs dirt experiment….I would say the dirt is winning!


----------



## Tim457

> Tim - if you want big play ray s old family recipe ill hook ya up. Very very simple. Cherry peppers, green peppers, onions, sugar and vinegar. We do about 20lbs every other year for our 3 families.
> - chrisstef


Awesome, thanks Stef. I'll have to hunt down some cherry peppers. What are the approximate proportions for the cherry and green peppers?

Pez that property would rock. And yeah I'd get goats real fast or just not mow and let it return to forest.

And putty that garden bed is what my garden beds want to be when they grow up. Did you do the rock work yourself?


----------



## 489tad

Hey Red I thought you weren't going to jack up my Sunday rides anymore. Remember no train traffic in Illinois 7-12 on Sunday's.

Pez, I'd deliver the offer riding a tractor. Let them know your serious.


----------



## jmartel

Dan, I think Red is punishing you because you wear spandex.


----------



## putty

Tim , too much work for me!! A friend has a company that does that kind of work for property developers. He also did a lot of retaining walls for me…Price is real reasonable 10.00 per sf


----------



## woodcox

Postman brought me some Blackburn tools scrawl kits yesterday. Nice ferrule work and the 3/32 carbide is what it should be. I have another kit that will be ebony but first some cocobolo.


----------



## putty

that is beautiful…I see it is offered with stainless ferrule too, that would look good with ebony!


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - i wanna say 10 lbs each of cherry and green pepper and 5 lbs onions but that's off the top of my head. Ill ask BPR when he gets back from the beach. That makes around 3 dozen pints. We go big and use 2 stainless turkey fryer pots. You can cut it down easy enough. Everything goes through a meat grinder. If the cherries are real hot ill gut about half of them. Green peppers get gutted. No stems, no seeds. Some a dat sticky icky icky. Ohhheeee.

Ill get ya all dialed in when i get back home.


----------



## Mosquito

enjoying the other cabin view this afternoon


----------



## Brit

Nice Mos.

My wife and I figured we deserved a day off now that the food festival is out of the way, so we drove to Old Harry Rocks today (about 19 miles from my house) and then went for a walk along the coastal path.



















Old Harry Rocks are the first major point of interest along the UNESCO World Heritage Site of the Jurassic Coast where I live. Old Harry and his wife are chalk stacks and stumps respectively and were at one time part of a chalk seam that stretched from Purbeck to the Isle of Wight and included the Needles. With the rise of water after the last Ice Age the sea took its toll on the chalk cliffs.










Here you can see two kayaks lining up to enter one of the many caves at the base of the cliffs.










It was good to smell the sea air and recharge the batteries.


----------



## 489tad

JHugo Boss. I look good in spandex.


----------



## putty

Nice Pics Andy, is that the channel?


----------



## terryR

wc, you've got some shaping skliis, bro.

wow, Andy, that's beautiful! The ?limestone is so white and pristine!










^no.10 I think…11 is 2/3 done.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like an Avocado, Terry. What'd' you do to get the texture?


----------



## Brit

> Nice Pics Andy, is that the channel?
> 
> - putty


Yes it is Putty.


----------



## widdle

Yeah , That texture is killer…

Pez what does that amount of property go for ? I'm assuming it's in North Carolina, since that is what your profile thing says…If you don't want total money..I understand…


----------



## terryR

sandblasted the briar, only took 15 minutes this time and I love the texture!


----------



## TheFridge

Hard to see but I lassoed this lil booger. 1 speck, 1 black drum and about 50 trash fish. Still. Catching trash fish is better than catching no fish.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet crocs ^


----------



## TheFridge

That would be my father if I claimed him…


----------



## chrisstef

I got a guy who can handle that if needed. Break yo self fool!


----------



## 489tad

Sons high school graduation. About 1000 students.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Hard to see but I lassoed this lil booger. 1 speck, 1 black drum and about 50 trash fish. Still. Catching trash fish is better than catching no fish.
> 
> - TheFridge


Fish fry at your place?


----------



## TheFridge

I wish we caught enough for that


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

In a couple weeks I'll be going deep sea fishing for the first time.


----------



## terryR

Love me some catfish, but that dude looks mean, fridge!


----------



## Pezking7p

This high school graduation brought to you by Buffalo Wild Wings. 1000 students is a lot. Congrats, Dan. Do you have a daughter or is that the last one?

Fridge got some fish for his fridge.

Wids. It probably costs about the same as a condo in the ghetto in LA. Which is apparently where little Nate Dogg is headed.


----------



## 489tad

Pez I have a daughter that will be a sophomore. They had the graduation at Norther Illinois U. Three high schools from the district. All graduated just about a grand each.

For your viewing pleasure, saving the best for last.








































































































I love Rat Rods and this one has saw blades all over.


----------



## theoldfart

I dunno what's better, the Jaegermeister overflow or the dual quad hi-rise. Nice either way!


----------



## theoldfart

Recent post on the LAP site, PONY is gone! No more orange stuff, sniff…...


----------



## jmartel

I'm partial towards the black tudor in photo #4. My all time favorite style of car, early-mid 30's tudor sedan with a slight chop and lowered. Everyone else seems to like the coupes better.


----------



## 489tad

OF, I like the bottle opener below the driver door knob.
JMart, that car was gorgeous. There were so many, not enough time to snap pics and wipe drool.


----------



## CL810

Gotta find me some Jorgies before they're all gone!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Huh? what's happening to jorgys?


----------



## theoldfart

Red, see my post above.


----------



## Slyy

Out and about on this wonderful Memorial Day. The wife and I went out to several arts festivals and took a short detour through the Heritage Hills and Mesta Park historic neighborhoods in OKC. Some absolutely beautiful Craftsman style homes built around 1903.


















The neighborhood was very rundown by the early 90's but has seen a lot of revitalization. Many are still in various states of restoration:


















Might take a lottery win to ever buy a home in the area but it is on my wish list all the same. Absolutely gorgeous area of the city.


----------



## Tim457

Is it wrong that I like the one with the crosscut saws the best? There were probably some salvageable saws mangled there, which is too bad, but hopefully nothing special.

I'm restoring a 5ft Simmons 2 man crosscut right now. The etch was readable through the rust, but sadly it's disappearing even before all the rust. I just polished the gullets with a fine stone on the dremel, definitely the right tool for the job. All that's left is to swage the rakers and sharpen the rest of the cutters.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, see my post above.
> 
> - theoldfart


Duh. Well that's some crap about the Jorgys. I blame the Borgs for not stickin with 'merican made tools.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Slyy. We have an area like that in St Paul, on Summit Ave, except that they're mostly Victorian houses. Entry point is just under or around $1,000,000 for the on the cheaper end, unless you can find one of the ones that needs restoration.


----------



## Mosquito

Little before and after clean up job on a Stanley square. Was in with the tools I got that used to be my Grandfathers. If I had to guess, though, I reckon it was actually my great grandfathers, as My grandpa didn't really have much in the way of tools like this (this old), that weren't his dads.


----------



## DanKrager

That seems really special to me that you would have and cherish your great grandfather's tools. Much respect there.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, I know I'm kinda slow, but it took me several minutes to put that photo together right. It looked like two pictures to me due to the straight line of the back going wall to wall, and I had a heck of a time trying to understand how you could work the gullets with a Dremel because there were no gullets I could see. The shiny part (of the gullet) looked like a rounded tooth sticking up (in the usual orientation for tooth details) with varying sizes of sharp teeth in between. That the saw was protruding over an edge into a whole different background contributed to the illusion of a really weird multi color finish on the blade. It was like looking at one of those staircase drawings where one instant it's going up and the next you're underneath looking at stairs going down. 
Finally I could see that it was the blade that was shiny, not a surface behind the really weird blade!

I know the feeling. I know where there is a small pickup load of those blades that will likely be trashed. I've spoken about them to the owner, but there is no appreciation…just junk that "dad" collected.
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Mos, that's awesome that you got tools from that far back in the family. Another tool saved to last another generation or more.

Dan, yeah it's a weird pic now that I think of it. And of course I shouldn't have said that's all that's left, I need to clean the plate up better to even out the texture and polish it, finish cleaning the teeth to the tips, and even out the set too.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, feels good to have it cleaned up and ready for use. There was also a Stanley 77 mortise gauge (would be my second) that could use a little work too. The pins are almost gone, so we'll see if I can get them useful again. A couple saws that are various degrees of old as well. I didn't know that Foley Manufacturing made actual saws too, but apparently they did (probably from the 60s or 70s, as the handle isn't very nice)


----------



## jmartel

I actually took the time to clean up the shop today. And more impressive is that I took the time to get my hardware in order. At least most of it.



















And I started tearing down the bike to give everything a thorough scrubbing and get it ready for the rebuild. Here's where I left off for the night.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice tri, Mos

Tim, good tip on the dremel

Jdouche, looking good. Preping to sell?


----------



## jmartel

Not quite yet. Just getting all the dust cleaned up and tools put away. Don't want dust in the air while I'm opening up the bike. Plus I'm going to be painting stuff on the bike as well, so I don't want stuff getting sprayed accidentally

Still have to make the bed after that as well. Once that's done, we can sell.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice jmart. I also cleaned up my little shop last night too. Final stages of the screwdriver swap left stuff all over. Back to the shadowbox I've been working on now.

Also did a little more clean up on the Retoother last night too. Some maintenance, cleaning, greasing, etc. Got the new friction drive wheel installed and went through another test run with it powered instead of manual. Started cleaning and messing with the filer too… that beast is going to require some learning time…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Pez. Good luck.

That cave is amazing Terry. Love the texture on the pipe.

Nice Putty. Homegrown Tomatoes are glorious. Beautiful yard.

You do fine work Woodcox.

Gorgeous Andy. Thank you for the pictures.

How the hell did you get him hooked like that Fridge? +1 sweet crocs.

Ha @ Hugo. Congrats Dan.

Cute Nate is cute.

Spectacular Jake. Thanks.

Nice Mos!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I worked a bit more on my Roubo. You have gained a level in chiseling (5). You have gained a level in mortising (7). You have lost 3 points in dexterity (sore shoulder). It's starting to feel like I'm close to having a real work bench.


----------



## Mosquito

It certainly looks like you're getting close to having a workbench!


----------



## Slyy

BDL - nice looking bench coming along. My nearly two-year hiatus has left mine as little more than a portion of a benchtop, hope to correct that, appreciate the look!

JMart - a maintenance tear-down or something else going on with the bike? Missed out if there was a story behind this.

So finally got my first battery powered tools in the shop yesterday, haven't found the need for them until recently and attempting to install a spacer lift on the new truck and figured and impact wrench would be hard to do without.
Gotta say though: what the hell does this warning even mean? All I've got is "Don't Touch Uneven Carpets". Any ideas?









Don't recall if I shared before but here is truck Before/After my first addition to it:


















Waiting for the humid/rainy weather to tame down some before I roll on some Monstaliner in the bed.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good , Bull

Spent the weekend at the sand dunes. Kids lost their minds. Camping, worlds biggest sand box, streams, and alligators.













































































































On our way out if town we stopped by this red neck alligator sanctuary. Nearly no real supporvision and minimal safety structures.

The little one didn't fear anything. Wanted to hug everything.
































































We got to have a real conversation about life and death as there was a man skinning a gator in the main warehouse. Kids took it well, the Mrs - not so much.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh1t your kids are adorable Todd.

"Nearly no real supervision and minimal safety structures." - that is the best, I like that way too bad the stupid and unaccountable eff it up all for the rest of us.

What is the ink on your tricep?


----------



## jmartel

> JMart - a maintenance tear-down or something else going on with the bike? Missed out if there was a story behind this.
> 
> - Slyy


Maintenance, a deep scrubbing, and fixing it after I wrecked it back in January. Broke my collar bone into 4 pieces and had surgery. Finally getting to the point where I think I can go back to the track with my shoulder, so I'm getting the bike ready now.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, T. Apparently my wife didn't get any pics of the big gators. They house the gator that bit the hand of Chubbs in Happy Gilmor.

Tattoo - My tree of life. It's suppose to be symbolic of my life. It's a progressive tattoo so it's not done yet. When I first got it I just got the trunk and outline - symbolic of being "rooted" in Christ and Him being my strength. And then adding each season as a major season in life happens - symbolic of those things being provided by Him.

So when I got married Spring was added. When we had Jack Summer was added. I don't have the events planned out for when the others will be put on, I just know them when they happen.

Here's a pic of my rough sketch from college.










And here's freshly done first round - circa 2004


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, looks like a great time was had by all at the dunes! Wish I could talk my wife into more camping but the kids are getting just old enough (obedient enough) I can take some of them with just me. Camping a few times at Silver Lake state park in MI kinda made me wish there were more area for pedestrians only, sand rails, motorcycles, huge trucks & quads are all good fun, but no so much with the little ones in tow. The occasionally strong wind off lake Michigan could make for a good skin sandblasting at times.


----------



## duckmilk

> Wow Pez. Good luck.
> 
> That cave is amazing Terry. Love the texture on the pipe.
> 
> Nice Putty. Homegrown Tomatoes are glorious. Beautiful yard.
> 
> You do fine work Woodcox.
> 
> Gorgeous Andy. Thank you for the pictures.
> 
> How the hell did you get him hooked like that Fridge? +1 sweet crocs.
> 
> Ha @ Hugo. Congrats Dan.
> 
> Cute Nate is cute.
> 
> Spectacular Jake. Thanks.
> 
> Nice Mos!
> 
> - AnthonyReed


^ What Tony said.

Jake, I think that warning label says "Don't pick up dog poop with your bare hands".

Nice pictures Todd.

Bulldog, getting close


----------



## Slyy

Toddrisil Tree of Life.

Ouch JMart! Yeah no bueno, glad recovery seems to be going well!

Couple Months ago Wife and I BOTH got our cars totaled in two wrecks three days apart, Hence the new Nissan and Mazda in our driveway, both of us escaped relatively unscathed though, happy to see you escaped all the same!


----------



## 7Footer

Digging that meat grinder Smitty!

Holy crap at the cave Terry, how big is the hole(pez) on your property, you cover it up??
That pipe is awesome, the texture is killer, plastic or glass media?

Pew Pew Pew Pew Pew Pew! Nathan can replace that famous cat meme Stef!

Beautiful work Dub-C!

Jake what happened to your boys? KD and Westbrook just fully choked! Game 6 and 7 same thing, GS starts filling it up and then KD and Westbrook freak out and jack up a bunch of horrible shots!

Great pics Todd, looks like a fun weekend! [email protected] very little supervision, I went to a place in the everglades kinda like that a few years ago.. Was awesome!

Short week for me, golf tourney on Friday down south in Roseburg, pumped that I get to stop off in Eugene on the way down and pick up a hoss ass benchtop these guys are hooking me up with out of some reclaimed doug fir, 8' x 29" x 4"... Met these guys through work, I'm very excited to connect with someone who has a mill!









Gonna be in the 90's here all week, rippin hot!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dig Todd, I like the work and the thought behind it.

Right on 7, congrats on the top too.


----------



## Brit

> Gotta say though: what the hell does this warning even mean? All I ve got is "Don t Touch Uneven Carpets". Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Slyy


Here you go Slyy:


----------



## ToddJB

If that is the Ridgid impact driver I will confirm what Andy says - that puppy will get hot after you put it through the paces for an extended period of time.

Just spent $43 on 2 quarts of oil. Yeah - you read that right. The planer has expensive taste.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good looking out Andy!

Whoa! $43?!!???


----------



## Tim457

That is a ridiculously awesome vacation Todd. I'm in Dan's boat, I'll be taking the kids camping on my own most likely. The only camping my wife would do is where running water and flush toilets are still available, which I don't consider camping. It is more time outdoors though so we may compromise on a camper. But since the stupid HOA doesn't allow them, I'd have to pay for storage which makes it less worth it.

Btw, I think all gator sanctuaries must be *********************************** because the one we went to was a lot like that.

Dang Jake, that's rough, but better than being hurt bad.


----------



## Slyy

Yowzers! 43 smackers for the oil huh? That cuz the fancy bronze bearings?

Yeah Todd, went with the Ridgid 2 combo. Not put them through the paces yet but excited to give it a shot!

7 - Two Words: Hero Ball. Every game this series (and first half of Game 7) that we won was through ball sharing. KD's bad FG %'s came when he shot more than twice as much as our winning games. Those two boys have some kind of performance demons that must kreep into their heads come crunch time. Can't BELIEVE we lost the last three games! I don't think LeBaby and company can do much to the GSW and that Thompson/Curry combo.

Thanks Andy, woulda never figured that one out! Someone suggested yesterday that it might mean "Keep your rooster off of bumpy roads"


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti and Tim, yeah my wife is the camping pusher. We use to camp hardcore when it was just the two of us, backpack winter 14er camping and the like, but we've compromised a ton for the kids. Now it's car camping. Pull up to a site (anything the Pilot will get us to), and we have a car full of ish. Massive tent, a billion clothes, tons of food, big stove, camp chairs and so on and so on. Both have been camping since they were 3 months. They love it, and usually it's some of the best sleep they get - not true for me. Jack and I have done a couple dudes only trips with a buddy and his son. It's a good time. But I couldn't manage two on my own - not at this age anyway.

Jake, yeah. Bronze worm gear is a delicate daisy.


----------



## bandit571

Getting things sized for a seat to be made…









Had to stop for awhile…..chest is thumping, neck is too, nice headache going on with it…..time for a Nitro? or 3?

Had an eggbeater, with a badly messed up handle…..installed a "new" handle yesterday….









That came from some weird looking speeder bar









Looks better on the drill…


----------



## Slyy

Fully charged battery and some 2" outdoor woodscrews were the Ridgid's first use. Fence between us and neighbors to the north, My side is the outside edge. We have two dogs, a Pyr Shep and a Corgi, neighbors have about 9 month old boxer. Little fuxxor keeps kicking in fence segments and I've talked to them about putting something up so that she can't jump into the fence and keep breaking it. I'm tired of walking down the fence with a hammer knocking all the nails back in. 100 screws should help a bit. The impact driver definitely gets a bit warm but only used up one "bar" on the battery life so seems like it'll do all I will probably ever need it to.


----------



## Tugboater78

Due to some reorganizing of the buildings, having to tear down a few benches and repurpose a few other things.









The "cabinet" with drawers in this monster bench used to be the base i made for my Craftsman saw. Saw is back on original stand for now. This bench is going back in the "mechanic tool shed". My Paul Sellers bench i dismantled and put in back shed till i can fix its issues, all my woodworking stuff will follow it asap. Lots of stuff to move around.

The outfeed table i built is no more as well, saved the top, (2 layers of mdf 3'x4' glued up) but the rest of it is in scrap pile.


----------



## duckmilk

Sunday we had some friends over fishing out of my pond, they caught 9 channel cat. The blue tubs these are in measure 17 1/4" across the bottom.



















Unfortunately, I only got to see the first 3 caught. They were using some kind of stinky cheese as bait and my dog thought she would take a bite. The hook got caught on the back of her soft palate and I couldn't get it out, even with tranquilizer in her. So off to the small animal ER we went. $335.00 later, the hook was out with no serious damage. She slept for about 10 hours though because I had given her enough tranquilization for a small horse.

BTW, by the time we got back, they had thrown the fish back into the pond cause they were too tired to clean them (the fish are still alive in these pics). Oh well, I guess I get to fish for them another day


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope the pooch is okay.

Pond water stay cool enough so they are not mealy?


----------



## duckmilk

That rocker looks like it's coming together Bandit.

Jake, if the screws don't hold, try putting some through the slats so they stick out the other side. That ought to slow down that dog.

Bummer on having to redo everything Tugger.


----------



## duckmilk

We checked yesterday Tony, none were washed up so they must have survived.

Edit: the pond is about one acre and pretty deep on one end. It stays cool even in summer. Pooch is back to normal today.


----------



## TheFridge

Freshwater catfish are good eating. The saltwater catfish I caught all day Sunday are the trashiest of the trash fish. Horrible taste from what I've heard. My dad won't eat them and he eats (just about) everything.

And the bastards steal your bait to. I hate them.

Bench is looking sweet bulldog. I've never been more than 6-7 miles out to fish some rigs. Dads aluminum boat gets beat to hell and back. Not the best for the gulf but awesome for shallow marsh. Good luck with that bud. Have some fun, drink some beer and catch some huge fish.


----------



## terryR

7, the entrance to that cave is about 10×15' and sitauted at the base of a sink nearly 30' in diameter. No way to cover up the enteances down here! Pits rule!

love the camping shots…used to go every time I had 3 days off in a row just to stay near the caves. always truck camping for me! big ole air matress, 3burner stove, and tons of gear.

quittin' my day job,


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jake, this guy does a bunch of different tool tear downs to see how they work and whether or not they're designed for the long run. Dunno if you have this specific model or not, but he explains the workings pretty good: 



. BTW, like the color of your truck, mine's just white which does help when it's hot but doesn't really do that much else for me.


----------



## Slyy

Duck - It's certainly crossed my mind, on the bottom of each slat I used 3" screws intentionally to have them stick out a bit, those neighbors are shady anyways so it doesn't do much to hurt my feelings doing it.

Yeti, cool vid! Yeah I think that is for their slightly higher torque stand-alone impact wrench. Guys a Canadian for sure!
Yeah, Cayenne Red the Frontier is, like it! Feel I will LOVE it once I get the lift/tires/wheels and the bed done!


----------



## chrisstef

Zoo day with some old friends.

"No were goin this way!" 









Murica









Thats a lotta soup


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you had good weather there Stef. Looks like you guys are having fun.


----------



## chrisstef

It felt like we were 3 steps from hell. Or the sun. Whichever is hotter. Didnt seem to phase the kids but i was sweatin like a virgin on prom night. Almost went dark after the second trip around the carousel. Couple more beach days then its back up north. BBQ at the swamp tomorrow. Nathan proclaimed that this was "the best vabation ever!" and thats more than enough for me.

Sorry to hear about the pooch duck. Youve had some tough canine issues of late.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet Nathan is having a blast.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, your girl is the cutest in her little cargills. So cute.

Edit: the rise of the CLAMPTOPUS!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! I posted that as you were posting. Vabation indeed.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, at least you are not having the rain like we are. Yeah, the dog got her leg splint off on Wed. morning and ate a hook on Sun. afternoon. I think she is in a conspiracy to bankrupt me.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea duck ive seen it on the news. Hope youre away from all that flooding mess. Stay dry brother.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Spent the last two days rehabbing windows. No, not the microsoft kind, but 2 over 2 double hungs. Westward-facing (all the weather hits these bad boys) and untouched for most of the last 30 years makes for lots of loose joints, some rot, and rock-hard glazing. Five windows makes for 10 sashes, and with two window panes each, that's 20 pieces of glass 34"x15 7/8". Five tubs of glazing compound, BLO and alkayd primer.
.
.
.
.
My thumbs hurt.
.
.
.
Next: Sash cord. Going full-rehab to keep the upper sashes in place the best way possible, short of screwing them into the frame.
.
.
.
Awesome VACA pics!


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn duck. Hope the doggy can stay out of trouble for at least a few days. How much work is it to keep the pond managed?

Smitty, that's a ton of work. Good luck, glazing is like a lost art.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty, I love ya. You know I do. But you didn't do a thing as far as we can tell…. you know the rules.

+1, Smitty is a lost art.

Eggs yet Pez?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have to take a pic of the finished product, as they sit now, while the glazing is curing (7 to 10 days), as I took no pics of the process.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I look forward to seeing it.

Five tubs is a crazy amount of glazing, you don't mess around.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

They're big friggin' windows, as became apparent when I started going through the stuff like crazy.

The Markwell diamond point shooter got a workout!

http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/43176


----------



## Brit

That Markwell's hoss Smitty.

Years ago when drawing and watercolour painting were my hobbies, I managed to get to the point where people wanted to buy my work, only they wanted them framed. I bought enough tools to make some frames and started a little part-time business called 'Classic Frames' (had my own business cards to prove it ]). Anyhow I used to use a screwdriver to push the points into the frame. I must have done thousands of the little buggers and what a pain in the jacksie they were too. Why I didn't just buy one of those machines I'll never know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Super slick shooter; very cool you put it back in service.


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, with the rain this year filling the pond, lots of vegetation is now submerged and starting to decay producing a moss-like scum. We were told it should be removed as decay will rob some of the oxygen from the water. I've been raking it out by hand so far which is a lot of work. Wife and I will probably see if there is a reasonably priced alternative that doesn't harm the fish while making the process less labor intensive.

That's lots of work Smitty. I know it will look great after you finish it.


----------



## putty

A friend who works at a custom stair shop brought me some maple and mahogany cutoffs. They are all 5/4 and 16-24" long. Along with the Mahogany that I got from Duck, I have a pretty nice stash!


----------



## putty

duh…I forgot the picture


----------



## duckmilk

Nice


----------



## chrisstef

So thats what that spring loaded thingy ive got is! A toolbox i got, that i think is my great grandfathers, had a s-ton of glass cutters and pliers along with, what i now realize is a point shooter. Thanks smitty you old school bastage.

Homage to sir tony


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty is a sage.

Nathan is a stylish pimp. Fuggin' great smile! Happy boy.


----------



## Brit

Now that's hilarious Stef. I've had a crap day and you've just cheered me up.


----------



## Slyy

Thought I'd already had my last night of Trauma call, I was wrong. Work volunteered me for some last night AND tonight. At work for 7 hours in the middle of last night! Got some meats to prepare for the smoker tomorrow, fuxxors better leave my phone alone tonight!

Mini-Stef is living the right kinda life with those toes in the water!

Smitty, you-tube glazing video tutorials engage, sweet little tool!

Brit "Happy-Clouds" Ross.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang, putty. I need more woodworking friends in real life.

Duck, you could also try an aerator or a fountain to help oxygenate the water. But yah, the bacteria that contribute to decay use oxygen.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nathan has the hat thing down pat. Awesome.
.
.
Glad I could help ID the tool, Stef! They're specialty items for sure, and nothing does a better job. It's critical to apply forward pressure in use, vs. downward… Only made that mistake once (when it got it, not on the big glass this weekend).
.
.
.
Mahogany is some fine wood to work with, nice stash Putty!
.
.
.
Thanks for the encouragement Tony. I'm treating this work as OJT for myself (it's volunteer work on a public building in my small town). It's good to see things like that rehab get done vs. having the building torn down.


----------



## Mosquito

How much would it cost to have you come up and help me with mine when you're done with those, Smitty? lol I'll have a few to do in the coming years, unless we just replace the original windows


----------



## DanKrager

Good on you Smitty! I've done my share of glazing and glazing repair/replacement, and you've got the tool! One of my friends was a can of the rotten wood stabilizer that turned punky pine into a workable hardwood. The trick is to catch it early. Cured BLO or an oily primer paint before the glaze helps it grip and last a lot longer, too. I presume you knew that but just in case.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Nathan is rocking that boonie hat. Awesome.

Hi Smitty. Missed you.


----------



## 7Footer

Nate D-O-Double-G is killin it on vabation! Whoa at the monster turtles!

Regarding all the weenie talk over the weekend - No ********************, we all love some phallic shaped food.

Really sucks about the dog Duck. Shes had a tough run lately!


----------



## Tugboater78

( tried to rotate picture twice on phone before posting and it still comes out sideways..)

Clamp wall.. almost all my clamps finally in the same spot. This area is tight manuevering, cant put anything else on it, so it has a new purpose.









My dismantled workbench, with crap piled all over it on left.. its only about 2 feet to the right from its new home. Wall above will be used for handtool stuff, french cleat system or whatever i can get to work..



















Dueling tablesaws.. gotta do something with them, only have room for one in the shop on a permanent basis. When i get the last addon to building buttoned up ( 2 more walls need exterior cover other than a tarp, and a door i can lock), the Ridgid will probably go back on its mobile stand and stored in there. The craftsman is a pain to change blades and change angles and height, the wheels are stiff as hell even after i went through and cleaned/lubed all the mechanisms. It's basically good for rip cuts only atm but the ridgid does these tasks with ease.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, "yes" to BLO in the rabbets. Wood was sooooo dry… not punky though, thank goodness.

My shop is a mess right now. Tug's is looking quite nice. Everyone have good stock of Pony clamps at this point? Snooze you lose.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's a ton of them! No wonder your thumbs are sore.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Duck, pond scum removal can be tough work. If it's deep enough drop in a jetski and run a few hot laps, they tend to scare the fish to the bottom and with a powerful one pushing well over 50 gallons/second out the nozzle at 70+ mph, the scum doesn't stand a chance!


----------



## Tugboater78

Wish i had more orange clamps..


----------



## jmartel

I might take a trip to Home Depot this weekend to see if they have the ponys on sale.


----------



## duckmilk

Nathan's singing:

Got my toes in the water
my a$$ in the sand
Not a worry in the world
(now put) a cold beer in my hand (dad)
Life is good today…

Mos, maybe some one or other on this thread will let you use their Markwell shooter ;-)

Yeti, the closest I can come to that is a leaky john boat and furious paddling

I have some orange clamps, but have been switching to the red Pittsburg 3/4" pipe clamp ones from HF. Not as good as a Jorgy, but pretty well made, no complaints so far.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Watch the markings, as I understand the latest ones may have "Made in China" on them.


----------



## Brit

> ( tried to rotate picture twice on phone before posting and it still comes out sideways..)
> 
> - Tugboater78


Tug if your picture is in the wrong orientation and you rotate it twice, it will still be in the wrong orientation. Just rotate it once buddy. LOL.

Only joking. I tried uploading from my phone once and got in right mess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## chrisstef

> Smitty is a sage.
> 
> Nathan is a stylish pimp. Fuggin great smile! Happy boy.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yea it was all good in the hood until we got him back to the pool and he decided to make meatballs. Luckily we threw a swimmy diaper on him after his second helicopter fart and he hopped out to drop a heavy. The wrath of a retirement community wouldnt have been pretty. Ankle weight bob mighta cut me if he couldnt get his morning exercise in due to a pool drain.

Glad lil buddy could help your day Andy. Ill rent him out cheap if ya want him for a few days.


----------



## Brit

Smitty's got his thumbs working again.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! @ cutting.


----------



## Mosquito

Just as a heads up to those who may be interested, HokieKen has posted a survey to try to figure out the next swap items: LJs Summer '16 Swap Theme Poll


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahaha, Nathan keepin you guys on your toes!

Pretty impressed with the jorgys i have, they are hoss.

Question - do rails and stiles need to be the same widths? I was going to make my stiles 3" and the rails 4" because I want to put an arch in the top rail… Would that look goofy? Doesn't seem like an issue but wanted to check with the panel.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I have some orange clamps, but have been switching to the red Pittsburg 3/4" pipe clamp ones from HF. Not as good as a Jorgy, but pretty well made, no complaints so far.
> 
> - duckmilk


I have found the blue aluminum bar clamps pretty useful. Seen in the bottom left of my picture, after smitty made it upright. Although i had to doctor them a bit with strips of plywood. They light and quick to set up.

Id like to have a few parallel clamps in the 24" range, but dang they are expensive and can't find anything other than Irwin brand ( they may be alright but never tried them myself or heard any praise either) at any stores within my normal roaming area.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe 4.85" (4 7/8"?)? It would be close to a golden ratio relationship. What does that look like mocked up?


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, I have the Irwin and the Jorgy's. I HATE the Iriwns comparatively. They have super fine threads so they take a ridiculous amount of turning to tighten up. And the release action is super finicky. That said, I've not had one fail or loosen up, but just suck to use.


----------



## chrisstef

Negative 7. They can be different widths, but the non arched rail, id make the same width as the stiles (i think). The top would need to be wider to accomdate the arch (i think). Im a lil sunburnt so dont quote me. Routing that curved portion with a pin setup on the table might be hairy tho.

Retirees are a funny bunch. All about a bargain. The big topic of the day at the pool was buy one get one free rump roasts and the guy whod wash cars for $15. I tell ya, if you can get in with a group of these folks there's money to be made. Provide a decent bargain and stay true to your word and youre golden.

Edit - lol @ hokies survey. Im all in if it goes for the last option.


----------



## ClammyBallz

I got 12 of the 24" jorgensen parallel clamps from menards in november for $22.99 ea. At the time, I thought I over did it, but then it doesn't take long to use up 12 clamps. Now I wished I purchased more of them and some of the 60" clamps as well.

HD has them in stock, but I'll wait until they put them on sale.


----------



## theoldfart

The local borg, both orange and blue, do not carry them any more :-(

I did buy a big bunch of them when they cleared them out last year.


----------



## 7Footer

Was planning on somewhere in the 4.5" to 5" range Tony, but I think that gets too wide… It's a toy chest, and it's only 20-22" tall with a 2 or 3" of space between the bottom of the box and the floor. So as is, with 3" or 4" rails, the panel will be about 12" tall, which is close to the golden ratio…. If I went any bigger on the rails I think the panels will start looking disproportionate and too small.

You're reading my mind Stef! That was another question I had… I was thinking that the bottom rail should not be arched, and should maybe be the same width as the stiles… I guess that means I need to make all the top rails 4" though, and should arch the side rails too (except the back needs to arch because it will always be against a wall/bed).

Only mock up I have a hand drawn sketch, which doesn't really show me accurately… Lately I've been trying to teach myself sketchUp but am still a total newb, so currently every time I try to draw something I screw it up.


----------



## Mosquito

I always liked to pick up a Jorgy or two when Menards would run a sale, as that was often the best prices I'd find them for anywhere. I'll be keeping an eye out, in-case they run another sale, but knowing Menards they likely won't clearance them out, because I'd bet they sell enough to turn the stock over in a decently short amount of time


----------



## bandit571

Had to get creative doing a glue up today..









Had to make a bunch of these..









So the clamps would stay put on them round posts…..

Starting to get a seat formed up next….









And, it is a good thing I am tall









PEXTO 12" swinging a 7/8" bit…..just to add this thing..









Got one out front to do….later.


----------



## duckmilk

My local orange borg doesn't carry the ponys anymore either. But, I just had to go to town and stopped by my local Ace. Snagged their last two 3/4" pipe clamp ones and a couple of 36" bar clamps (only the medium weight ones though)


----------



## Brit

7 - The proportions can be whatever you want them to be within reason. I would draw it out in the correct proportions and if it looks right, it is right. The only thing you might need to think about though is your joinery. If your top rail has a horizontal top like this…










...then you will probably be better off with two mortise and tenon joints either side of the top rail rather than one big one.

If the top of your panel also follows the curve like the garden gate I made some years ago…










...then you would be better off with one stepped mortise and tenon joint either side of the top rail. In other words the mortise in each rail is shallow nearest the top and then goes deeper once you have cleared the curve of the top

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## jmartel

Making a rocking chair, Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, trying to…...first time I ever have tried one…....might be the last….


----------



## Brit

At least you don't have to level the legs Bandit )


----------



## 7Footer

Gotcha, thanks Andy… Yes similar to the first example… That is an awesome garden gate. The two mortise and tenon on each rail, that is better for stability reasons?

Just wanna say how much I love chiropractors. I effin love getting my neck and back cracked, almost gives me a chub. Woke up this morning feeling like someone took a bat to my neck, could barely turn my head, theres an awesome chiro doc here in town (she is Pacific Islander too, gets after it, kung fu grip) who'll give you a quick tug'n'pop with no appointment, she has part of the front office cordoned off with those shade things and will pop you right in the front office, she popped me good… She says "man, you popped everywhere.. I tell you this every time, but you really should do this more often." ..


----------



## Brit

It would be more stable yes, but it is also easier to close the joint with your clamps if you use two smaller m&ts rather than one big one. Also, by leaving a bit of land between the two mortises on each stile the stiles will be stronger and the mortise walls less likely to split out if the joint is a bit tight.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Id like to have a few parallel clamps in the 24" range, but dang they are expensive and can t find anything other than Irwin brand ( they may be alright but never tried them myself or heard any praise either) at any stores within my normal roaming area.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Jets always go on 50% off on Black Friday. I love mine, got em all for about 20-25$ each.


----------



## ShaneA

I agree with Pez. I get the Jet clamps on Black Friday deal every year. I really like them too. I know all of you aren't keen on them, but I prefer them to my other parallel brands. No Jorgys here though.


----------



## Brit

> In other words the mortise in each rail is shallow nearest the top and then goes deeper once you have cleared the curve of the top
> 
> - Brit


Sorry for the typo in the above sentence. The mortises are in the stiles not the rails.


----------



## DanKrager

7, chiming in on proportions. I learned some subtle tricks over the years of working with interior decorators who are picky, picky, picky. But they have a good eye for details that matter. One of those details is the size of rails and stiles. To this day, I make the lower rail about 1/2" wider than the stiles and the upper rail about a 1/4" wider than the stiles, based on (standard) kitchen cabinet heights. For some reason, which I think I now understand, that makes the panel seem more stable. It's something the viewer feels but cannot usually see. The human eye sees vertical distance differently than horizontal distance, as I'm sure you've learned from some of the optical illusions out there. Just for fun I made several "identical" doors with same material, same finish, same exterior size but altered the stile rail proportions. Almost everyone who examined the doors and asked to pick one that pleased them best picked the one with proportions I use now (above). Most could not say why they liked that one best.

You can, of course, make them any way that pleases you and all the same size is convenient for planning the cuts! 
Good luck! 
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Pezking7p

Dan, very interesting. I made my top rails the same as the stiles and the bottom rail about 1/2" wider. I'll have to try your proportions if I build more cabinets.

Where you going, Tony?


----------



## duckmilk

> Just wanna say how much I love chiropractors. I effin love getting my neck and back cracked, almost gives me a chub. Woke up this morning feeling like someone took a bat to my neck, could barely turn my head, theres an awesome chiro doc here in town (she is Pacific Islander too, gets after it, kung fu grip) who ll give you a quick tug n pop with no appointment, she has part of the front office cordoned off with those shade things and will pop you right in the front office, she popped me good… She says "man, you popped everywhere.. I tell you this every time, but you really should do this more often." ..
> 
> - 7Footer


 who ll give you a quick tug n pop with no appointment, she has part of the front office cordoned off with those shade things and will pop you right in the front office, she popped me good… She says "man, you popped everywhere.. I tell you this every time, but you really should do this more often." ..

Is that what it reads like?


----------



## chrisstef

Voodoo duck. Straight up mumbo jumbo. A Polynesian sqeezin.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Id like to have a few parallel clamps in the 24" range, but dang they are expensive and can t find anything other than Irwin brand ( they may be alright but never tried them myself or heard any praise either) at any stores within my normal roaming area.
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Jets always go on 50% off on Black Friday. I love mine, got em all for about 20-25$ each.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I will have to save up and remember this year.. Though… I have all the mats to make a half dozen of these if I get the time, and for another 15 bucks I could make another half dozen.

Time vs money vs need… Don't exactly NEED atm, but would be nice to have, as I have a few projects in line that require panel glueups.


----------



## duckmilk

Surprised Pez didn't catch that stef.


----------



## Mosquito

Friggin' 15/16" nut holding the lawn mower blades on… and I've got a brand new 1" socket 'cause I didn't measure correctly, apparently. Dang it.


----------



## duckmilk

Tugger, yup, there are a lot of make-your-own clamp configurations that have been posted. I just happened to see a couple of Pony pipe clamps left at Ace Hdwr and grabbed them. I'd really like to make some cam clamps sometime.

You don't have a whole set Mos? I have a couple of baskets of odd and end sockets of all sizes when I'm too lazy to go to the pickup for my user set.


----------



## TheFridge

Opinions:

Is 26" between the screws of a moxon too much?


----------



## Mosquito

No.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Opinions:
> 
> Is 26" between the screws of a moxon too much?
> 
> - TheFridge


I believe it's pluralized as oxen. I'm not one to judge though.

This is really lame humor, I really shouldn't click on


----------



## widdle

Id go 26 3/16 "minimum.
Duck, what pound test did you get the dog on ? Fluorocarbon ?


----------



## TheFridge

It looks huge but I could see dovetailing or whatevs on some 24" panels.

BDL, I expect better from you next time…

It's 26-11/64 right now. SOB. To the trash pile she goes. That's what I get for taking that extra 64th off


----------



## JayT

I think stef's been traumatizing Nathan with his driving. Probably why he was so appreciative of the break to take "the best vabation ever".





View on YouTube


----------



## terryR

Tony, while your propped up feet in silouette look calm and cool, that photo fills me with high levels of anxiety! All those workers dealing with food and luggage, when they should really be jumping up snd down on the wings to test them. Oh, keep me outta the airport…

gotta love my wife…she has done the math…I must choose a new truck now. Mine is 11 years old, and pulling fine, but hers' is now 3 and will need replacing in another 2years due to her daily commute. So…if I don't get one now, I'll be skipped for another 4-5 years. PLUS, she has horses coming, and needs a truck she can drive to pull them. my diesel has a manual tranny, and no way she can push the friggin clutch. truthfully, it's killing my bad knees!

so, yesterday she drove a new diesel rig which had the same trim package as her current ride (Lariat), and loves it!!! Looks like a new F-250 in my future…certainly the best all-around vehicle I've ever driven.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Terry. Hows the shop coming?

T, where you headin?


----------



## Slyy

First Clear Sunny/No Rain days headed up next week during some free time. Planning on being able to do the Truck Liner. Poll: Under the Rails or Over the Rails?

DK sage man of design and sweet morsels of information, Screenshot taken so I remember your Cabinet door tips!

New Truck! Sweet Terry! Lovin' my Frontier so far, I didn't exactly need a huge 4×4 diesel 

Mos, I'd like to say I've never done anything like that…. worst part is, the Big Box is on the other side of town from me. Hate it when i go there with purpose and then either forget something crucial or leave and realize I forgot to get something!


----------



## putty

My liner is under the rails… most over rail liners I see don't fit too well…always warped and wavy. Maybe because the heat down here.


----------



## Brit

> - AnthonyReed


Looks like you'd be a size 9 in the UK Tony.


----------



## Pezking7p

Calling 911 on your pops is classic. Dad will get him back for that one day. "Took the car without asking, eh? We'll see about that."

Jelly of your new truck, Terry. I think I'm definitely going to trade my diesel Jetta this summer, not sure I'm going to get a truck (but I really want one).

So we got into a three-offer situation on the farm. Their first pick was someone who wanted the whole farm (there is an adjacent 150 acres that the estate also owns) so they are counter offering back and forth. Ours is the next offer in line, so we are still holding tight.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, I d like to say I ve never done anything like that…. worst part is, the Big Box is on the other side of town from me. Hate it when i go there with purpose and then either forget something crucial or leave and realize I forgot to get something!
> 
> - Slyy


Exactly lol


----------



## Brit

> T, where you headin?
> 
> - ToddJB


Some people just go to airports to look at the planes Todd. Not sure if Tony is of that persuasion, but if he is then with the greatest respect I'd just like to say - ROFLMAO, TEE-HEE, SNIGGER, L-O-S-E-R!!!


----------



## Mosquito

I don't think he'd be able to make it that far with out a boarding pass/ticket, unless you have a reason to get a gate pass.


----------



## terryR

Todd, a dude is leveling the fill as we type.

All i can say is, if yer wife wants horses, play along. Tons of work still ahead, but she owes me!


----------



## chrisstef

Toe tappin tony is his moniker at LAX.


----------



## terryR

Best of luck, Pez!
hope you guys get a perfect spot


----------



## Brit

A very good point Mos. Phew! Glad Tony's not a plane spotter.

I suppose we must also consider the possibility that he isn't actually at an airport at all but is just admiring the new wallpaper he's just hung in his lounge. LOL.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My digs for for a couple days.


----------



## Brit

I that a hospital room Tony? If so, I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like a set of pleasing digs, T.

Pez, what kind of time frame until you know?


----------



## ShaneA

Friggin' carpet and décor is awesome. Got some serious mid century vibe coming outta there.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## CL810

Zurich?


----------



## Slyy

Chez T indeed huh? Diggin the MCM Dècor! Fuggin Sweet.

Putty, I'm doing the Liner Myself, some Monstliner Roll-On.

Rainy and Gloomy But Smoking some brisket, ribs and potatoes, in between Studying for Boards and refinishing our dining room table!


----------



## 7Footer

Looks like Tony is starring in the new Jetsons movie..

Chez Toni! Toe Tappin Toni Toni Toni

Pez, you seem like a Jetta type of guy… Rocking a lanyard.

Duck, sorry, I do speak jive sometimes.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, had to google monstaliner. I would go under the rails, then at some point, put metal bed rail protectors on the rail tops.


----------



## ClammyBallz

My mobile kiln got up to 136 F yesterday on the solar setting alone.


----------



## duckmilk

Ballz, that's interesting. What brand is that?


----------



## ClammyBallz

It's my big black cargo trailer. Parking it in the sun and it gets hot!


----------



## Pezking7p

Surely you can't be serious. 
Of course I'm serious, and don't call me Shirley.

Todd, time frame is probably last this afternoon before we get and update on the other counter offer. Probably there will be another counter or two before they either come to consensus or ixnay the deal.

7', I bought the jetta because the diesel gets 45+ mpg easy (trip last weekend I averaged 49 mpg for the round trip of 375 miles). If I wanted to rock a lanyard I would need to get a soul patch and asnarky t-shirt that say something like "there are 10 kinds of people in the world. Those who know binary, and those who don't". Or maybe a cultural nintendo reference. I like to think I cultivate sort of an aged bourbon and fine leather shoes kind of vibe.

EDIT: full disclosure…I own or have owned a black t-shirt that says "tell your mom I said thanks", several QuakeCon shirts, and ATI shirt, and one with a picture of moby dick and capt. Ahab riding a bicycle built for two.


----------



## Brit

Pez - Word.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Size 9 UK, yes. Not a hospital but thank you Andy!


----------



## Brit

Yep, Andy (CL810) called it right. Zürich it is. You certainly get around Tony.


----------



## ShaneA

I like the dapper painting on the street. Dad with the pimp hat.


----------



## Mosquito

Tony, when you go on these globe trotting adventures, do you go with groups with shared interests, friends, family, etc or go at it alone?


----------



## Tugboater78

This showed up today..

Taking a serious look for a new truck, old S-10 refused to start twice in last 3 days.

Criteria:
• 6ft bed - ability to lay sheet goods down in bed
• extended/crew cab - ability to haul the kiddos and/or dog if need be, and my bags on crew change days in inclement weather.
• power - not badass black smoking,gurgling power, or drag strip V8 power, but enough to not struggle if i load it down.
• 4wd - or at least a stout suspension to handle being loaded down, coupled with the power.

• Doesnt need to be new, just reliable.
• Preferably equal To or less than 50k miles
• Preferably a stick shift ( though would be really rare to find in a newer truck)

NO FORD… lol


----------



## Hammerthumb

Damn Ford haters!


----------



## ClammyBallz

Tundra it is


----------



## Pezking7p

Jock'd


----------



## Pezking7p

If you want to swallow a big load, get an f-150. If you want to haul a big load, get a silver-A-do. Forged from thunderstorms and tornadoes.

Tony is hunting strange in duetchland. Stay thirsty my friend.

Let the games begin. They counter offered today and we just shot back. We will see how they respond.


----------



## Brit

Fingers crossed Pez.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Get a Chevy Avalanche. Long (8') bed when needed, fully enclosed and secure at that. Otherwise a great people mover with eight solid cylinders. Mine's a '02 with 253K miles, daily driver. Love it, but the styling ain't for everyone.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Get a Chevy Avalanche. Long (8 ) bed when needed, fully enclosed and secure at that. Otherwise a great people mover with eight solid cylinders. Mine s a 02 with 253K miles, daily driver. Love it, *but the styling ain t for everyone.*
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Practical, yes
fugly as hell, yes


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It ain't fugly on the inside, though… ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Avalanche's are so freaking practical. I'd get over the looks in a heartbeat if a good deal came around.


----------



## 7Footer

Forgot to mention yesterday. DanK, thanks for the pointers. That's very interesting.

I send Stef a text this morning, 10 minutes later proceeded to drop my phone in the toilet, while dropping the kids off… No bueno, this poor phone is getting beat to $hit.

Avalanches are effin dope as hell. They look great…. Stepside S-10's, them are fugly ;-)

My pops is on his 3rd Avalanche already Smitty, he uses them as his work vehicle, usually gets a new one about every 4 or 5 years, they're one of the best 'trucks' I've ever driven, they ride like a dream…

I made a woodworking video…. Been a while since I messed around with that stuff. Let me know what ya guys think.. I didn't take video of the whole project, just one day when I decided to make the split nut driver and was finishing up my screwdriver.


----------



## Brit

Liked & Subscribed 7.

You put a lot of work into that set and it came out great. I loved the interaction with your dog too.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Andy! I love that little furball, she was bummed because we hadn't played ball yet that day…
I made a whole bunch of videos back in the day in college of us partying and whatnot, they're all on there, just mostly unlisted because of liability reasons, Lol… But I did this little video to reacquaint myself with the process… I am building 2 toy chests for my nieces, they are super interested in my woodworking stuff, so I thought it would be cool for them to be able to see the whole process… Their birthday snuck up on me though, only have 2 weeks get them done!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Hey guys. This is me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am alone on my trip Mos. Some trips I go with a friend, never with family or groups.

Pez they all think I am German/Swiss and start rattling off in German at me. It makes it hard to play the tourist needing help angle. Very. Thirsty.

Sorry about the phone 7. And I still dig the video.


----------



## Brit

Tony if I were you I'd stay thirsty with the price of a pint over there.


----------



## TheFridge

Ha!!!!! You have redeemed yourself my good man…

One of my favorite shirts has a Nintendo controller and says everybody loves a player

And one with a station wagon that says my other ride is your mom.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice video, and shop 7', thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No doubt Andy, an expensive place for sure. Only a couple days here and I move on.


----------



## Slyy

Cool Vid 7.

Accommodations and walking about views look pretty swell Tony, the BIL was that way a few months ago for a Chemistry thing, know that he had a hell of a good time.

BDL, you look like a guy who lived in my dorm in College. Dude wore a T-shirt that said "Sofa King We Todd Did" damn near everyday.


----------



## Brit

Are you coming to London on your travels Tony? Beer's cheaper here especially when I'm paying.


----------



## duckmilk

Great pictures and safe travels Tony.

Very cool video 7'.

Nice to see ya Bulldog.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I'm not sure that I like BDL as my TLA. It could be worse I guess. Slyy, your college friend sounds like a really witty and handsome fellow.


----------



## chrisstef

My fave college tee was "i am the man from nantucket".

Safe travels T. Enjoy your trip and stay safe my man.

Lol 7. Kerplunk.

Last night before the travel back home. Lil buddy is whooped. Ready to be back in my own digs.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hahahahaha, is that really you, BDL?

Found out during the process today that the chicken coop, woodshed, and vineyard are not part of the property, even though they are on the other side of the driveway. Wife is annoyed because I want to try to set the deal up so we get those things.

Besides, who buys 125 acres that all it has on it is a woodshed, a chicken coop, and a tiny vineyard? Not someone who cares about those things, that's who.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tony - I guess it's Andys responsibility to bail you out if you get in trouble, as he is closest.

You still use that phone 7?

Good luck on the property Pez. Go for the vineyard!

Safe travels, both Stef and Tony.

Good to see you back Slyy.

Well after a spring of 85-95 deg days, it will reach 109 here tomorrow. Of course, I have a golf tournament to attend. I'll try to post pics before I pass out.


----------



## chrisstef

Its a dry heat though paul. Right?


----------



## TheFridge

You could try to have them invoke squatters rights.

I wired a flower shop 10ish years ago that lost half of their 40' parking lot to the neighbors. They started dismantling a fence that was 20' onto their property line and were shut down. Would've never believed it otherwise if I didn't talk to the owner myself. Something about the neighbors taking care of the land for 20+ years or something like that.

My dad told my grandma, who lives next door, that my mom wants wanted to cut her grass so she could invoke squatters rights or something like that. So everytime my grandma saw my mom on the mower she'd haul her 90 year old ass outside to cut the grass.

She really believed my dad. Every one knows not to believe my dad. He is legend though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Its a dry heat though paul. Right?
> 
> - chrisstef


Dry heat my ass! 109 is hot no matter. Specially when drinking beer and golfing.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Hahahahaha, is that really you, BDL?
> 
> Found out during the process today that the chicken coop, woodshed, and vineyard are not part of the property, even though they are on the other side of the driveway. Wife is annoyed because I want to try to set the deal up so we get those things.
> 
> Besides, who buys 125 acres that all it has on it is a woodshed, a chicken coop, and a tiny vineyard? Not someone who cares about those things, that s who.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Indeed. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to find that shirt though.


----------



## TheFridge

That was clutch BDL

A little Summerfield special in action.










And in case you're wondering why I'm cutting dovetails crossgrain? Because I can. And gluing face grain just wouldn't be enough fun. And I need practice. Let's just hope I don't break any pins off.


----------



## bandit571

In addition to having my 23 yr old son in the Hospital ( Double-Pnuemonia) I also have a Brown Bat flying around in the shop…....shop IS in the basement of the house, BTW….

Makes it a bit entertaining to work with THAT flying by at hairtop level….


----------



## jmartel

Keep your eye on the bat, Bandit.


----------



## terryR

0+0=0;
1+0=1;
1+1=0, carry the 1.

carry on

oh, no stinkin' short bed trucks allowed here, I need to carry 8' fence poles all over.

and no tornado crap, either. LOL.










first
on
race
day


----------



## TheFridge

"Ford is synonymous with big f**ing piece a s*t…" "Take the F. Put it at the the beginning. Take take the B, turn it into an O. Take P, turn it into an R. Take the S and turn it into a D."

"Is that a coincidence? I think not."


----------



## bandit571

How about WD40 and a lighter for bat control?


----------



## TheFridge

I tried that with mice bandit. Next thing I knew I had a mouse on fire squeeling and catching shavings on fire. So good luck with that man. And watch out for the flaming bats.


----------



## jmartel

I don't think that works out too well, Bandit. Then you end up on the news like this guy:

http://komonews.com/news/offbeat/man-sets-house-afire-trying-to-kill-spider-with-lighter-spray-paint-11-21-2015


----------



## Brit

> Tony - I guess it s Andys responsibility to bail you out if you get in trouble, as he is closest.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I got your back T.


----------



## woodcox

Get it's name and set some boundaries Bandit. Coexist bumper sticker. Hope your boy is well soon.

Damn 7.

City brought dumpsters to my hood today. I chained up a Chinese elm to the truck I've been trying to kill for three years. It had started to grow around my AWOL neighbors short chain link fence. I cut as much as I could away and in true fashion I romped on it appropriately. I get out to see I've obliterated MY newish cedar fence and effed the gate up good. I really hope no one saw. That would be embarrassing. Vaca to Oceanside starts in 36 hours.

Kid I worked with had the Caddy avalanche. Dude dropped 10 g's on 30" wheels and tires for it. He has had he motor and trans out on separate occasions.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes Paul! I leave and it finally warms up. I don't get in trouble anymore but thank you for looking out for me.

Thank you Andy.

Safe travels Woodcox.

Many Swiss women have a similar scent and it seems like a lot of them do not wear their wedding rings.


----------



## Brit

I heard they just take them off when they see you coming Tony. Don't know if there's any truth in the rumour.


----------



## summerfi

Woohoo Fridge. Love that saw.

Going in for an MRI on the shoulder in a few. Surgery likely to follow.


----------



## TheFridge

Me too Bob. She is a champ.

Good luck with that Bob.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, good luck and a quick return to the world of Galloots!


----------



## Brit

I feel your pain Bob. My shoulder is killing me too. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry, I miss stuff when reading the thread on my phone. No London on this trip but that's very kind of you. Thank you sir. No truth to that rumor at all Andy, Swiss men are better dressed and better looking than your faithful narrator.

Good luck Bob, sorry you have to deal with that.

The Le Corbusier House:


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## terryR

Hope surgery fixes the problem, Bob.

Lovely photos, Tony. You have quite an eye for art! Best of luck with swiss sweets.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## summerfi

MRI all done. Valium makes me feel loopy, but I get claustrophobia without it. Those MRI tubes are small.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> In addition to having my 23 yr old son in the Hospital ( Double-Pnuemonia) I also have a Brown Bat flying around in the shop…....shop IS in the basement of the house, BTW….
> 
> Makes it a bit entertaining to work with THAT flying by at hairtop level….
> 
> - bandit571


Sorry to hear about your son!

If you collect the guano, you can make your own line of mascara.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> City brought dumpsters to my hood today. I chained up a Chinese elm to the truck I ve been trying to kill for three years. It had started to grow around my AWOL neighbors short chain link fence. I cut as much as I could away and in true fashion I romped on it appropriately. I get out to see I ve obliterated MY newish cedar fence and effed the gate up good. I really hope no one saw. That would be embarrassing. Vaca to Oceanside starts in 36 hours.
> - woodcox


This story would be much more interesting with pictures. Lots of them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Damn Ford haters!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


 Yep here they go again. F150s and Tundras are the only ones assembled in the US anymore. Had a big part in my decision. Pretty sad that the "heartbeat of America" is assembled in Mexico


----------



## john2005

Does anybody else read Andy's posts with an accent?

Keep the pics coming T

Re: Fords, if you're buying the Superduty, do it before they go aluminum. If you're buying a 150, just replace it every 4-5 years. Less if you can afford to. Better yet, buy a used steel one. If you want to know why, find any Expedition or Excursion and look at the lift-gate and hood. All that bubbling you see, yeah well that is bi-metallic corrosion. Expect it all over the 150 alum. And that is not to mention the retarded back-orders that has swept across all Ford lines on parts since they started building that piece of crap. We had to wa 
Not saying Fords are bad, I appreciate how the didn't require a bailout, but their solution to the CAFE problem is not a good one in my opinion.


----------



## Brit

I'd love to hear your accent John. Who do you base it on? James Bond? David Cameron?


----------



## ClammyBallz

More like a cross between James Corden & Benny Hill with Yakety Sax playing in the background.


----------



## Mosquito

> I d love to hear your accent John. Who do you base it on? James Bond? David Cameron?
> 
> - Brit


Yours…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya John I'm not what sure what they're thinking with the aluminum bodies. I'll be back to Toyota again next time.


----------



## terryR

eeeks, had no idea F-250 would be alum. I sure don't keep up like I used to!

For us, it's a need for a pulling vehicle. Doesn't matter if it's built in US or even Alabama. So, that pretty much means diesel…and the big three. My wife drove a Ram Laramie diesel today that was loaded. $65,000 loaded. But had plastic and cheap feeling knobs. Payin for the Cummings there, I believe.

only reason to switch is the friggin manual tranny I chose stupidly when I was 39. live and learn,


----------



## terryR

scary,


----------



## ToddJB

Is that one scorched, Terry?


----------



## terryR

looks burnt, huh?
no, sandblasted, dyed brown, blasted again, dyed yellow then red.

this briar has some dark mineral stains in it, so probably a coat of black due next and lastly…


----------



## bandit571

They went in and drained Craig's lungs this afternoon…left side came out ok, right side did not…....Will know more later, after more x-rays tonight. Morphine isn't quite doing it's job.

Hard to work on that chair..with all the other stuff going on….









Didn't like the seat slats….went and got more made up….


----------



## chrisstef

Home sweet home. Nathan talked the ENTIRE flight. 2 1/2 hours straight. The pregnant gal in front of us had a look of utter fear in her eyes about halfway through the flight as she stood up to stretch and caught a glance of N.

Aint nothin but 2 week old pizza up in hur. Im goin for it.


----------



## woodcox

Sorry clammy, no pics this time. I was in a hurry to pick it all up like I meant to do it. I saved the gate and put one of those pound in post bases to temporarily have some security.

...and always replace your melted 30 & 40 amp breakers the day before vaca. This LJ'spsa is brought to by corrosion and effing plumbing problems that won't go away. 









Nice pics Tony. Stay loopy Bob. Awesome piece Terry.


----------



## chrisstef

If your boys got half the chops his old mans got, hell be just fine bandito

Solid rocker work. Thats a tough project and on my bucket list. For some reason im seeing pie pieces on the slats.


----------



## Pezking7p

John, what's the other metal and how is it configured? I figured they would just make it out of aluminum? Sticking two metals together like that is pretty amateur. Sad to hear but good to know.


----------



## CL810

Some Menard's stores have Jorgies.


----------



## widdle

That's cool Terry, What is your set up for sand blasting ?

pez. did we get the farm ?


----------



## chrisstef

Reverse widdle translation: "Does duck need to lend you a hat?"


----------



## terryR

LOL @ N scaring future mommy. N scares me!

wids, cheapo cabinet from tractor supply, 3hp porter cable compressor. works sweet. But I need more practice with the contrast staining method!

our old lab just slipped through his gate and ran in the mud for an hour. Against the rules, but looks like he had fun! Guess I get to dig up a couple of steel poles and mend a chain link gate tomorrow. yee haw!


----------



## widdle

Terry..Ok thanks..

Stef..No, i can pick one up at the general store when i pin up the Polaroid of my twenty pound catfish…Might pick up some beef jerky and a snickers while I'm there…


----------



## TheFridge

I know of galvanic action but I think it typically occurs when one or both parts are grounded. I don't know how the trucks battery system plays into this.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmmm Snickers.










Buh-bye Zurich.


----------



## ToddJB

Is that some sort of booze, Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just a wooden bobble head ornament that was on the nightstand.

Glad you are home safe Stef, I'd have ate the pizza too. Funny ish Nathan rattled horror onto new mom.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks for the kind words on the video fellers..
Yeah idk if the phone is gonna recover or not, I think the pee damaged it a tad, it's actin weird.

Awesome pics Tony! What does vieleen dank mean?

Hahah, widdle, did we get the farm..

Lol are N intimidating the mom

Lol @ dry heat.

Hot as a mofo down south today, beautifulol course though, Roseburg County Club.. 10 under was only good gor 4the place! One hole had this huge sycamore tree with a bunch of burl on the base of it..
.


----------



## ToddJB

Back to this project. Structure is erect and firm. Just need to cut the board that the pump and motor will sit on, then figure out the fittings required.










I may not be able to weld worth a damn, but I can grind with the best of them:


----------



## Brit

Bandit - I hope your son gets better soon.


----------



## DanKrager

"I may not be able to weld worth a damn, but I can grind with the best of them:" LAWL!

That's like "I can't glue very well, but I can sand with the best of them!" That right there is funny.

DanK (I see you're getting close to why I sign this way…)


----------



## ToddJB

> That s like "I can t glue very well, but I can sand with the best of them!"
> 
> - Dan Krager


That's 100% true about me as well.


----------



## terryR

Todd, my mental spreadsheet has crashed, what are ya building there?

Looks like a jet powered backpack for Red.


----------



## terryR

Little bit of sweat to fix the chain link…

whole lotta sweat turning and sanding this for 30 minutes.


----------



## duckmilk

Someone need a hat? Just let me know 










It finally quit raining here, about 10 days straight is what the news said. I measured 4.4" at my house on Saturday alone. Thankfully we are on high ground with plenty of slope.




























The pond is full.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Vielen dank means thank you very much.

I crossed the Rhine today boys.

Haha! @ Jet packs.

Yeah, what is it Todd?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ridiculous amount of rain Duck, sorry you're having to deal with that. Glad you are on high ground.

Great pics. Thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Channeling your inner barbarian is solid T.

"Merrily, merrily, throwing mommy down the stream". Where do kids come up with this ish?


----------



## DanKrager

I guess this post fits best in this thread. I saw that Tormek has a new jig design and of course I had to check it out. After studying on it a bit, I was disappointed as I explain in my website blog. So I spent a bit of time to capture some loose strands of thought into a drawing of how I would have built the jig. I guess I'm getting lazy in my old age 'cause now I am looking for a machinist who can build an acrylic plastic model (I have the material less the knurled thumb screws). August is busy getting past 90% on his kitchen! 
If anyone likes the idea and wants the Sketchup, you're welcome to it. I've not detailed or dimensioned it but most elements are 1/2" x 1", 1/4×1/4", 3/4×3/4" etc.

DanK 
Edit: I'm pretty confident that this would sharpen #46 straight blades or most any skewed plane blade. The jig can be moved to a standard grinder where a shaped wheel can be used effectively to reconditions badly damaged (read pitted) molding cutters.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Sorry dudes. Compressor. I bought an 80 gallon in the fall and it had a bum tank. These are 45 gallon carbon fiber CNC tanks that a buddy sold me for a song.


----------



## DanKrager

.

Furniture for the compressor.

Wish I could sing that well.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

I went over to the HomeRefurber's site (below) and WOW! Is it just me or does that site have a very serious spam problem? Tried to follow a couple posts there from Smitty and 7, but was overwhelmed by the irrelevant stuff posted.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Packing these babies up for delivery. 









Also finished up the puzzle board.


----------



## Pezking7p

I had a good laugh at Todd grinding skills. Thanks for that.

Damn duck. Are they saying it's done raining? When I lived in Iowa it would flood (practically the whole damn state) about every 3-5 years. Kinda brutal all around when it floods.

Wids, we are still negotiating on the farm but we are in the running. Have been countering but I'm guessing no action over the weekend.

Smoked some more bacon today. The scrap I sampled was amazing. Yummy.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang duck, stay dry man, I been seeing a couple woodworking people in texas that I follow on Instagram having shop flood and stuff! Crazy, be careful.

Sweet jet packs todd!

Dat meat though, pez….................

It's 100 on the dot right now at my house… feels good for about 5 minutes…but it's crazy how dry it is this early.

Thanks Tony! Your trip looks awesome.

Yeah Dan I just gave up on it a couple years ago.. I would get all kinds responses, 97% spam and finally just unmatched everything..

Hey Bob, my pops and a couple work guys just came back from Deer Lodge, we just bought a couple helicopters.. he brought back a couple of these, really good!









And I got my bench top home.. these guys were so cool, and had an amazing shop, they have an absolute crap-ton of wood, their family owns a few hundred acres around Eugene and they have a pretty huge shop in town. 
Effing thing is a beauty, reclaimed old growth Doug fir, 8'x29"x4".. need someone to help me get it down the stairs, it's a bit too long for my shop but i think its too pretty to cut it, he put a fishing on and everything…


















Away take a peek, they got some cool stuff, Www.Backfortywoods.com


----------



## DanKrager

7, I gotta try that fishing. Very nice look to it. Wonder if it smells? You actually gonna put dog holes in that?

I'd help you carry it down…you live where?  And thanks for the clarification of the HR site below. Looks like it needs an aggressive moderator.

DanK


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, its a really nice fishing, Dan! It's tough posting from my phone… it changes all kinds of words on me.. he said the finish was called Good Stuff, or Great Stuff maybe.. some blo and wax mix I think…

I'm in portland, or, come on down! Lol


----------



## duckmilk

Nice looking top 7. I checked out their site, pretty interesting stuff.

Bacon, mmm, I've never cooked a slab before. Did you brine it first? What wood did you use for the smoke this time?

Red, are you gonna blog that puzzle board build?


----------



## Pezking7p

I freaking love right grained pine. I think it's one of the most handsome woods. Too bad it's so hard to find. Bench top is tits 7'.

Duck, I always cure to make bacon. Sodium nitrite, salt, and sugar (in this case maple syrup). Sits in The fridge for about four days before smoking. Extremely simple process. Smoke woods this time are cherry scraps from the shop and hickory from the wood shed. The cherry is a very sweet light smoke flavor. I'm not sure it stands up to the bacon. I might try more hickory next time.


----------



## bandit571

Well, depending on how the meds do, and the breathing treatments work out, Craig may get kicked out of the hospital Sunday, maybe Monday. Be awhile before he can go back to work…..no rush.

As for me?









MAYBE I might get close to putting a finish on this thing? 









Gotta wedge things. Add a screw through the post









I added a Lumbar Support at the bottom of the back…









need to get a lot of sanding done, and decide on a finish…..first, need to get someone home….


----------



## duckmilk

I have no hickory, but I do have quite a bit of pecan. Do you think that would work?


----------



## duckmilk

Hope he heals fast Bandit.


----------



## putty

Duck, most of the BBQ places here use oak, I'm sure pecan would be real good!


----------



## TheFridge

I don't know why pecan wouldn't. Its what I prefer. When someone else cooks that is  since I can't


----------



## Pezking7p

Pecan and hickory are pretty much the same wood anyway. Oak would be a bit harsh for pork I think, but I'll try anything once.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn you are a fantastic meat handler Pez.

That is sweet 7'. Congrats.


----------



## Brit

I bet you're glad to get that finished Bandit. You'll have to post a photo of you rockin' it.

Damn it! Pez has made my stomach rumble now.


----------



## terryR

benchtop is friggin gorgeous. may as well bash it with a claw hammer as soon as you get it in the shop. Then, the subsequent dings won't bother ya as badly. I'd be hesitant to even place LN planes on that surface, jeez!


----------



## TheFridge

I forgot pecan is in the hickory family. I'm sure it has similar flavor. 


> Sits in The fridge for about four days before smoking.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Only one rack of bacon at a time. Otherwise, things stretch and I can't keep a tight seal.


----------



## ToddJB

Thats a heck of a bench top, 7. And I feel it would be all sorts of wrong if you didn't make it 7' long.

Bandit, hope the boy starts feeling better.


----------



## DanKrager

It HAS to be 7' long so there is no hangover in the bondo pose….

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, hang over width wise or length wise? Hehe


----------



## 7Footer

7' would be the ideal length… I could use the cutoff section as jaws for my vice.



















^pics make it look like there's more room than there is

Hope the kid makes a speedy recovery Bandit!


----------



## chrisstef

Wake up phoebes! No yawnin in the shop.


----------



## 489tad

^ Nice!


----------



## john2005

Andy, its closer to Bond. But now that you've made me think of it, I'm going Connery. 

Fridge, galvanic corrosion in alum occurs when the metal is contaminated. You could put one piece of steel dust under the paint, spray it and when you come back in 5 years, there will be a hole there. Its a chemical reaction, doesn't need electrons.

7, Tamarak is one of my favs around here. They probably have the one of the best breweries around. Some of the best brews too. If you are ever in town, definitely recommend a stop.

And I forgot to tell you Steffy, UCONN beat us in the final seconds to take nationals in hurling last week. The tourney was last week in Boulder Co. My inlaws went but we stayed home. Apparently it was quite the game.


----------



## jmartel

Nice benchtop, 7.

Chair is looking good, Bandit.

Finally back in civilization. Spent the weekend up in North Cascades National Park kayaking again. Got the crap burned out of me because I neglected to put on sunscreen or wear a hat before going out for about 4 hours.


----------



## jmartel

Wow. Now this is a gorgeous kayak.



http://imgur.com/KzhP7


Carbon fiber inside, mahogany outside. Something to aspire to when I build myself one.


----------



## ShaneA

I am ashamed to admit I made a clear SOTS bi law violation. I was able to buy a 2002 Unisaw today, 52" Beis fencre/rails with a Delta mobile base. In addition to the Unisaw I also picked up a Powermatic 719A hollow chisel mortiser. I forgot to take picture of them before I put them into storage. Doh!

They had to go into storage because I currently dont have 220 power in my shop, nor the room for these two machines. I needed the mortiser like I needed another hole in my head. I already have a bench top one, and a Domino XL that I bought a month or two ago…but I couldn't bring myself to leave it behind. Total damage was $1625…definitely not a theft, but solid value for a couple nice condition machines. So I prolly need to sell my Ridgid TS3650 and mortiser, get an electrician out, take some pictures…or it didn't really happen.

I have actually never used a cabinet saw before. Kind of stoked


----------



## DanKrager

Some time ago, long time ago, I mentioned and showed a picture of this bending jig, but now I have one of it in use. I'm building a very flimsy net frame to put over raspberry rows and perhaps I can persuade it to work as a temporary green house next spring. Needed something to hold the curve until the plastic relaxed and glue cured. You can't see the fittings…there's a 4 way T at the center top and 5 way Ts at the ends of the curve. The Ts here are glued so the arches are permanent, but the legs and linear connectors are just push in. Maybe I'll have to pin them.








DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Shane, cabinet saws are hosses.


----------



## Tim457

Bandit, hope your son heals up better than new.

7 nice bench top, how long is it as it stands erected now?

Dan, I'm confused, but I think I may have figured it out. Are the bent plastic pieces a frame to hold a net to keep birds out or something? I was considering making a plastic frame like that to make hoop houses, but I'm not quite that desperate to extend my growing season.


----------



## Tim457

Nice Shane, selling your current stuff should cover the electrical and make for a solid upgrade.


----------



## duckmilk

John, I hear Stef is a professional when it comes to hurling. He learned it in college. The neighbors could hear him from across the street.

Jpaddle, have you seen these kayaks?

http://www.pygmyboats.com/index.html

Shane, I am ashamed of you also 

Dan, I'm confused along with Tim, but, what glue are you referring to?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Shane!

Adorable Phoebe is adorable. Love that pooch.


----------



## TheFridge

A little something I've been needing to do. Something smaller and heavier than my bigger mallet. For joinery and such.


----------



## TheFridge

Game of Thrones time yea boi


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful photos Tony.

Those are really sweet Fridge. Couldn't you just use that massive fist instead? ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Damn I phone camera. Though it does make my hand look bigger and manlier than it is in real life.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, I took one out for a spin at the wooden boat show last year. My thing is that they are only stitch and glue (plywood panels) rather than strip built. As a woodworker, I'd at least like the upper deck to be strip built to look better than plywood.

I think this one is the one I took out.

http://www.pygmyboats.com/boats/coho-kayak-kit.html

Plus, they make you buy the kit instead of just plans.

Part of me wants to do a normal greenland style and part of me wants to do an Aleutian Baidarka style, even though traditionally those were only done in a skin on frame style.

http://www.laughingloon.com/north.star.html


----------



## DanKrager

Tim and Duck, sorry about confusion. Yes, the piping is a simple frame assembly to hold netting off the plants to protect the fruit from birds. The glue aka cement, while it seems to be an instant bond, really isn't and the force of bending will pull the pipe right out of the socket in the end fittings cause the glue is still slippery. It takes about 24 hours to get full strength, then it holds fine. The bending jig holds things steady while cement glue dries.

Hammer down, Fridge.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Slapped this together today (well yesterday technically) tired of moving the tools out of the way on the horizontal surfaces. Put it on top the mitersaw cabinet, but not its final home. Have pieces to make another of same size and will mount them on french cleats above my built in bench once i cut the cleats and figure a final layout with some other future fixtures.


----------



## ToddJB

It took three if us to get that pump up there. For reference that tuba12 is eye level. Thats a lot of cast iron to get above shoulder level. Looking more like a compressor.










Now I need to figure out my fittings. I'll have questions for you boys in the morning. So brush up on your compressed air.


----------



## Tugboater78

Other things that have been done, operation squeeze everything into one building continues.

Getting rid of scrap plywood is one thing to be done, the cabinet above is one of those projects.









Right wing of mitersaw cabinet.
Had this 90% done before i left for work last time but didnt get installed. 


















Found pieces of enough size to put doors on the lower part and right side of builtin bench.



















Moved a few things onto bench temporarily, to give me places to stuff small ********************. Upper cabinets will be removed and replaced with cabinets like in previous post on a french cleat system. One section will be bookshelves for my mags and books, some hardware storage, who knows what else, still thinking it through.

Drawers on far left, not really organized yet, but will be soon, likely end up being some hardware storage.
Top to bottom:




































2 middle drawers got some organization with some dividers/trays, mainly left one, right is in limbo.









Behind the middle doors: whatever i could fit in there..









Far right door/drawer:


















Pancake compressor resides here now, need to plumb up some pipe throughout shop and into this section at some point, and some electrical, so it can stay semi permanently closed. Ventilation shouldnt be a problem, its not exactly airtight around the whole bench assembly.

Will be a cabinet in front of this door on casters, but will be semi-permanent so dont want to need to be in the section all the time.

Nother view of cabinet from earlier post.









Headin to Paducah tomorrow/today, for work, required training to keep us in compliance with CG, WA, EPA, and all those other organizations who want to stick thier noses in everyone elses business, and scrape thier "earnings" out of my paycheck.


----------



## Tugboater78

Chaos on other side of this building


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Fridge!

Dang Todd, that's a beast.

Lots of shuffling Tug.

I gots the free wifi-s at the Vitra.


----------



## DanKrager

Looking hefty, Todd. Two things I can think of to suggest for air line. One, keep your pressure switch where you can see it, ideally near the top of the tank and not on the feed line. The feed line carries a lot of moisture looking for a place to condense and it pulses with the pistons. Don't forget the over pressure pop off and thoughtfully put it where it doesn't blow on something undesirable. I've grown fond of ball valves for drain cocks, tool free and don't bind up. A small plastic tube drain line on the drain cock is nice to direct the water air blast into a desirable place too. Secure the end of it if you use plastic. On my next compressor set up (had this one since 1975) it will have an automatic water spitter. 
I keep forgetting to shut my compressor off, so I'm thinking of putting it on a timer. Since I have nearly no air leakage, it doesn't run very often to remind me I left it on, but it's a safety and engerny saving thing.

Tug, that's a LOT of organizing going on. You'll never find anything now! Especially since you will have slept since then and been gone awhile. 
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Sore Monday…










Turned into this:










and this:


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> A little something I ve been needing to do. Something smaller and heavier than my bigger mallet. For joinery and such.
> 
> - TheFridge


That's a cool little mallet.


----------



## JayT

Todd, that's going to be a beast of a compressor set up. Should work great once you get it all plumbed, though.

Lots of organization, Tug. I need to do a bunch to my shop, but am too busy looking for tools to have time.

Mos, what do you have against ponds?


----------



## Mosquito

When they're functioning ponds nothing. We plan to put another one in later this year, but might wait until I get a gas line run out to the shop first, as it'll probably have to go through that area.

The first picture was right after we finished cleaning it out, and getting some clean water in it. I put the pumps on a 5pm-9pm timer. Second day after we finished it, I happened to be on the porch when the pumps turned on, and instantly recognized the sound of a pump running dry. The liner had a leak in it (which previous owners had tried to repair). When the water was above the leak it obviously leaked out, but it was also where the water flowed to get down to the lower tier of the pond liner when it had gotten down that low, so it kept leaking. After having sat for a month and a half, the water in it started getting gross and fostering bugs, so we decided it was time to get rid of it


----------



## terryR

cute lil mallet, Fridge. lignum?

Todd, I hope the compressor is where you want to use it. Maybe a small trailer underneath so you can pull it around with a tractor? dude, how many hp? I'm jelly!

sweet stuff, Tug. never enough organizing.

looks much better, Mos! much.

Looks like our free-range birds are endangered! Something has been picking off one duck a day, and took the rooster yesterday in broad daylight. Had to move the birds into the old coop which is inside a fence. Maybe time to invest in hidden game cams?


----------



## Tim457

> Tim and Duck, sorry about confusion. Yes, the piping is a simple frame assembly to hold netting off the plants to protect the fruit from birds. The glue aka cement, while it seems to be an instant bond, really isn t and the force of bending will pull the pipe right out of the socket in the end fittings cause the glue is still slippery. It takes about 24 hours to get full strength, then it holds fine. The bending jig holds things steady while cement glue dries.
> 
> Hammer down, Fridge.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Glad I figured out the use. But couldn't you just glue 90 degree elbows on the straight piece then when those set, place the bent piece in? Seems like the cured 90 degree elbows could hold the bent piece just fine.


----------



## chrisstef

Back to work. File this one under "Yuck". That is all.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I believe it's a 3HP, but old American made 3HP.

Okay, so my questions, which Dan you hit on a couple, are thus:

How does this layout look?



















Ideally what I think would work best is to have the main /equalization line run along the top. So a check valve before the first T into the first tank, then a vertical T in the middle pointing up to my pressure switch and pressure gauge (switch above the wood deck, gauge below it). Then straight line into another T into the second tank, then straight out to a ball value, then onto the shop line.

At the bottom of these tanks there are two valves, which I would tie together and have one blow off -like this:










A couple things to note. This will be stored outside. So the reason the main equalization line isn't at the bottom is because the condensation will likely freeze in the tank. This way it'll say operable. And also since these are crazy high pressure CNC tanks the valves at the bottom are speciality fitting and are only 1/4 or 3/8. Retro fitting them would be wildly expensive.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol'ing at the bottom pic. Tassles n clamps post piercing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls.

Yes terry, lignum and pink Ivory.


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, shop is looking great. We have what looks to be the exact same bench top set up.










Hardboard wrapped in hickory with walnut plugs?


----------



## ClammyBallz

Todd, you're going to need a union between the two tanks in order to connect them together. 
I'd also mount the gauge so it's facing you instead of verticle so you're not killing your neck trying to read it. Swap the tee on the bottom for a 4-way. Plug the back of the 4-way, mount the pressure switch on the top and then pressure gauge on the front (get one that has the thread on the back instead of the bottom).

Is the regulator going right after the ball valve?


----------



## bandit571

Tug: Starting to look shipshape!

This thing is out of the shop, awaiting a finish









Craig is having a rough day today, breathing wise, they are working on it now…..


----------



## ClammyBallz

You can mount your safety release valve on the back of the 4-way.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, you re going to need a union between the two tanks in order to connect them together. *CHECK*
> I d also mount the gauge so it s facing you instead of verticle so you re not killing your neck trying to read it. *CHECK*
> Swap the tee on the bottom for a 4-way. Plug the back of the 4-way, mount the pressure switch on the top and then pressure gauge on the front (get one that has the thread on the back instead of the bottom). *You lost me here*
> 
> Is the regulator going right after the ball valve? *No. This unit will be outside, so the regulator will be down stream quite a bit - right before the hard line goes into the hose reel.*
> 
> - ClammyBallz


----------



## ClammyBallz

Use one of these instead of a tee










The tank is on the bottom, pressure switch on top. Turn it so one of the outlets is facing you, then mount a pressure gauge with the fitting on the back so it's facing you straight on.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah, okay. I see where the break down is. My picture didn't accurately represent the pieces that I am dealing with.

The pressure gauge and blow off are already on their own T. So it's just a matter of me screwing that T into the vertical T from the main line to the pressure switch. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 7Footer

Hold crap Todd. That is gonna put out some serious blowage. +lol at the tassels n clamps drawing.

Wow Tugger, shop is lookin clean!

Tim - right now the erect length is at 8' ..... I have to turn sideways to get around it.

Dats a lot of effin dadoes. 









Cooled off in the 100 degree sun yesterday with some Hippy Sticks and pool time!


----------



## ToddJB

> Tug: Starting to look shipshape! *Get it? Ship shape? Clever*
> 
> This thing is out of the shop, awaiting a finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *looking great, sir*
> 
> Craig is having a rough day today, breathing wise, they are working on it now….. *Boo. Does he generally have lung issues? I don't know many 20-40 year olds that get pneumonia*
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Came down with Double pnuemonia just over a week ago…..they transferred him to the big city Hospital. left lung drained nicely, right one being stubborn, they put a drain tube in over the weekend to get it to drain better…

he had a mild case last Christmas, that they cured. Not sure why this came back…


----------



## ToddJB

Crazy. That's rough.


----------



## ToddJB

7, is there a filter on the pool pic? Those colors are bonkers.

What's the ply for?


----------



## 7Footer

Just the google auto-adjust, but my buddies house is on fleek right now. He's putting it on the market it a few days. That pool was refinished in September, the fence is brand new, house was painted, that grass is the real high end fake stuff… 
here's the #nofilter version









The ply is for panels for two toy chests..


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, it just brightened it up some. Still cool pad.


----------



## terryR

Todd, try this,


----------



## terryR

pipe no.8 is complete, no longer orange!


----------



## 7Footer

man, quiet round these parts today….









pissed, i effin waited 2 weeks for porter cable to send me the wrong damn switch for my drill press! weak sauce!

edit: hahahaahah, nice addition Terry! The pipe is totes gorge!


----------



## ToddJB

Beautiful job, Terry - on both accounts.

Your pipe rack must be getting pretty full. You let me know when you need to start thinning the herd.


----------



## jmartel

This is what Terry's pipe reminds me of. Both an Avocado and the dragon eggs from Game of Thrones.


----------



## bandit571

Well, I think this will need a second coat?









The white rocker was the one I was using as a pattern. Added a few touches of my own









The white one, you can buy at WalMart…..the one beside it? So far, it is a one-of-a-kind..


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, shop is looking great. We have what looks to be the exact same bench top set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardboard wrapped in hickory with walnut plugs?
> 
> - ToddJB


mines wrapped in red oak with walnut plugs but yeah. i used up some old walnut stain on the oak,


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great bandit.

Last paci in the house broke tonight. Looks like the 2 year old is learning what cold turkey is tonight.


----------



## TheFridge

No messing with my Game of thrones J. Just remember, winter is coming.


----------



## ShaneA

How about The Hound…still alive?


----------



## TheFridge

Fick yeah!

Edit: and about to go on the MF'ing warpath yo. And I'm ready for George RR to get off his fluffy ass and finish the damn series. I've only got 1 book in the last 10 years.

Stehen King took 22 years to write the 7 books of the dark tower series. GRRM is on year 20 with only 5 and I'm about to snap.

At least Stephen King had the excuse of writing dozens of other novels during that time. So he is forgiven. I'm mean. He wrote The stand. THE stand.

Edit edit: in fairness. There are about 30ish authors I'm waiting on to put out books and I've caught up with them all. I'm a book devourer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know how to read Fridge?

Your pipe is tits Terry.

Your tits are on point 7.

Berlin, I'm coming for you.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Bavarian donut ^


----------



## terryR

Like the last shot the best, T. Looks like you're having fun? erhalten Sie einige, bud!

A two year old experiencing cold turkey? Oh, the Horror!

Todd, my pipes have too many small flaws still; need more practice!

Next pipe is smooth for JAvacado…


----------



## chrisstef

We went cold turkey on the paci's too Todd. The binky fairy came and took em so that other little babies could have some. I stashed em in the garage just in case. Good luck buddy and hopefully Addie doesn't replace the habit with something new like N did. Nose picking was his substitute of choice. Its a great indicator of when he gets tired but a little embarrassing in public lol.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I am on a spending spree. I got a vesper 3" dovetail square in yesterday. It is awesome, and I love it. I have a LV custom #7 and a LV skew block plane coming in as well, though those were bought by my GF for my birthday.

I got on the Lee Valley web site yesterday to take advantage of the last day of free shipping. I was going to order a bench brush and some dovetail markers..that didn't quite make $40 so I needed another small item. Hmm scraping set for $94 and a japanese style awl for $19..yep that puts me over $40.

I ordered a tite mark deluxe and a blue spruce 1/2" bench chisel yesterday. I also got a small blue spruce screwdriver ordered, but after seeing 7's screwdriver set he made, I won't even enjoy it. Thanks 7.


----------



## Brit




----------



## chrisstef

Andy's "I'm an English Princess" bib must have been in the wash.


----------



## ToddJB

I think I could handle nose picking - she already takes after me in so many other ways.



> How about The Hound…still alive?
> 
> - ShaneA


Shane, lets let this not happen again. Literally saw this 45 seconds before that episode started.

BD, that sounds like quite the spending spree. Must be something about Louisiana - Fridge just went through one of those a few months back.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, nice pics, but is there a bit of ginger in that brow?


----------



## jmartel

I binge watched the first 5 seasons of Game of Thrones earlier this year and got caught up for the current season 6. Such a good show.


----------



## bandit571

Dang, two spam-bots in one day? Duly flagged

Can you just smell the fried SPAM?


----------



## Brit

> Andy s "I m an English Princess" bib must have been in the wash.
> 
> - chrisstef


I only wear that one on high days and holidays Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you. No ginger, blonde.

New digs: 






















































Supplies laid in:









And this is how it begins:


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Digs, T. Looks cozy. I like that green tile.


----------



## woodcox

We've been having a blast, really nice community here. Wifey is burnt to a crisp after the dolphin tour and beach time but alcohol seems to be the remedy. BevMo has been on the daily since, that store is unreal for utahn's.

Tony, was that a synagogue? Beautiful.


----------



## ShaneA

My bad Todd, I couldn't contain my joy. Duly noted on spoilers… However, you are aware that the show is on Sundays right?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice digs you fellas got goin on there T & WC. That green tile is pretty cool.

Alcohol - The cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems.

Good to know Andy. Ill be waiting for the pics when time comes.

Back to painting trim last night. Last leg of the first floor. Id like to donkey punch whoever decided it was a good idea to use silicone caulk around a door casing. Whoever did it must have got caught though, its only on one side of one door. Hoping mineral spirits and a scrubby sponge will loosen its unpaintable death grip


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're having a time Woodcox. Wish we would have had better timing I would have liked to have stopped by and shook your hand. Not a synagogue it is a church in Basel Switzerland:









The Huns, they like the park:


----------



## ToddJB

> My bad Todd, I couldn t contain my joy. Duly noted on spoilers… However, you are aware that the show is on Sundays right?
> 
> - ShaneA


Very aware. Some of us have to wait to watch it at a later date on stolen HBOgo

Hopefully that guy got a swift smack upside the head, Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Because I don't want to defame 7's project page I'll post my response to Smitdog's comment here



> Killer 7, love how everything has it s own little cozy spot in the case. Well done! Plus you don t even have to turn on the light to find your screwdriver!
> 
> - smitdog


Yeah, 7's been trained that if he wants to screw, it only get to happen if the lights are off.

Or

Yeah, 7's sick of not being able to find the box in the dark

Or

7 loves the fist


----------



## chrisstef

My vote is for #3.^


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 vote for #3. He fuggin' loves it.


----------



## chrisstef

Must retread ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

...I knew this girl once…


----------



## chrisstef

... and you REALLY loved her …


----------



## AnthonyReed

...exactly.


----------



## TheFridge

> My bad Todd, I couldn t contain my joy. Duly noted on spoilers… However, you are aware that the show is on Sundays right?
> 
> - ShaneA
> 
> Very aware. Some of us have to wait to watch it at a later date on stolen HBOgo.
> 
> - ToddJB


Same here bud but I watch it when it premiers. You know you don't have to wait? This is one of the few shows where it's not a huge drop off from the book as far as telling the story. There are a few minor things but it makes it no less great.

I'm still waiting for the day "the gunslinger" is made into a movie.

And the spending spree hasn't stopped. It just lost momentum when I ran out of stuff to sell or people to sell it to or I just forgot to mention it. Got a LN scrub in yesterday and have had a LN 7 back ordered for a month now. And got a Stanley 45 a couple weeks ago. And shellac supplies. And a new credit card 

Edit: Tony, yes. I don't just look at the pictures. I am like a reading thoroughbred. I destroy books. When I disappear for awhile that's usually what I'm doing.


----------



## ToddJB

So not a day delay? Huh. Didn't know that.


----------



## TheFridge

I thought the same till I checked the app a 1/2 HR after it came on. Yup. Premiers at the same time.


----------



## ToddJB

Bless you, my son.


----------



## ShaneA

I think the recap show is a day after on HBO Go.


----------



## smitdog

7 starred in a movie once - "Fists of Lovey"


----------



## jmartel

My Rabbeting block from LN finally arrived today. I ordered the damn thing on Christmas Eve. Yeah, 5 1/2 month wait time because of problems at the factory. Not cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Jlazyass and Terry, where's your posts? http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/screwdriver+swap+2016

For those of you who haven't been watching the swap, there's some strong work in the link above.


----------



## Slyy

Man Haven't checked swap Thread till now: You ain't kiddin' about the work in there Todd.

T nice looking shots from Berlin.

NCLEX is in just over a week so trying to get some hardcore studying done. However, did take a few hours today to put in the bedliner.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Remember I said that my drain system for my compressor was going to be made up of super fancy CNC parts that came with the tanks? Well to make sure I was getting the right sized threads and what not I looked up the serial number off of shut off valve. THIS is what came up:










And no that's not a pricing fluke.

The good news is the treads appear to be good old fashion compression threads, so Todd will be buying good old fashioned brass fitting for the missing pieces.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Jake, is that just a roll on "paint"?


----------



## chrisstef

Yikes thats pricy todd. Glad you can scab pieces and parts to make it work.


----------



## 489tad

Tony great pics. I hope there's a book coming out of this adventure.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Todd, it's this stuff









Straight roll on with no added rubber particles or anything, textured from the roller. Admittedly mines not as evenly textured as their Ad shows but as it cures it'll have a nice flat look to it. Lines all came out great and it looks a hell of a lot better than the scratched up bed and rails did before. Guy who owned it before only put about 10k miles on it, but used and abused the bed, rest of the truck was in "off the lot" condition.

DANG pricey option there too Toddles.

Edit to Add:
Yeah I do the HBOGO through mother's account (still mooching). This season of the Thrones has been best so far.


----------



## TheFridge

Shane, everytime I've watched it (all on HBOGO) the recap with the producers was always at the end.


----------



## ShaneA

When you watch it at 8pm Sunday, on cable…they advertise the recap show as available Monday. WTF?


----------



## jmartel

I've always seen the recap at the end as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

For fu*k's sake Fridge I was busting chops.

I watch the show and recap, immediately afte, on hbo go @ 6:05pm which is 9:05pm EST. You just can't start it directly when it starts live, it needs lead time.

Thanks Dan. No book; though my repertoire tends to improve with life experience.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great work Jake the lines look perfect. Good luck on the studying / test.


----------



## duckmilk

> ...I knew this girl once…
> 
> - AnthonyReed


There was a girl from Nantucket…

Good job on the liner Jake. That looks better than the one my wife had sprayed in her pickup.

I have no clue what you guys are talking about with this show you are referring to. Guess I don't watch it.

I have faith in you Todd, let us know the results.


----------



## TheFridge

I know Tony. I am serious about ma books though. Thank god someone invented kindle or I'd have a house full of books.


----------



## bandit571

Fridge: Someday you should check out a favourite of mine…..Andre Norton. Might see where that Game of Thrones came from by reading the Witch World series of her's…...


----------



## jmartel

Another day, another veneered sign to do. Got the letters cut out for this one so far tonight. Need to do the rest of the logo and then I can start inlaying it into the background. Fiddleback Anigre letters, dyed black veneer for the outlines, and a holly background.

It's the Matchless motorcycle logo. Old british bikes.










And what it should look like when finished. The black borders are going to give me issues. That much I know for sure.


----------



## Brit

JMartel - Personally I've got every confidence that you'll pull it off and I look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, that compressor build looks like it's coming along nicely. I'm building one with an old 80 gallon tank, big pressure lubed Quincy pump and a 7.5hp Leeson motor to replace my 60 gallon Ingersoll Rand for a little more capacity and a lot less noise. Here's the tank I shot with Rustoleum enamel over primer. I have most of what I need including the parts for a motor starter, still need some misc hardware & a few fittings plus an air filter. Part of me wants to make it look way nicer than a compressor needs to, but the reality is I just need to get it done with what little shop time I have!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Going to be fun to see JXacto.

My impression of northeast Berlin:


----------



## Brit

Here's my compressor:










Just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

Got a few pictures though:
Mies van der Rohe haus is there:









You can see through the house from the front door. These guys were doing this in the '20's and '30's. It just amazes me but I will not bore you guys with it.

So yeah, it was Eastern Bloc at one point:








Corporate art is corporate.

These were some of the beauty (which wasn't the old lady swimming naked in the pond) I saw: 


















This was abandoned and overgrown but fenced off, I so badly wanted in there:








My German is basically non existent so I could not talk my way out of trouble should it find me so I chickened out.

This reminded me of something but I don't know what:









And last but not least, simply… wtf?


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, you ol' blow hard

Yeti that's going to look awesome.

Awesome Tony. Are your stopped guided by architecture, or are you just coming across these in your stops?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I pick something I want to see, walk there, and try to get lost along the way. I put in about 9 to 12+ miles a day. Some days I get sidetracked and get lost in other ways.

I seek out art, architecture, and design. I like it.

And other stuff too. Like monkeys and making women blush.


----------



## chrisstef

And other stuff too. Like monkeys and making women blush.

So youre saying you play both sides of the fence at the zoo?


----------



## putty

Thanks for all the pictures Tony, Have you seen any war damage?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're judging me?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're welcome Putty. Happy I can share with you guys.

Nothing war related as of yet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I did find a shell casing, that looked to be about 9mm, betwixt the cobblestone on a street that was all apartment blocks for a mile. I thought they were strict on firearms here so it seemed an odd thing to find.

I dug it out and the primer had been struck so it was fired at some point.


----------



## chrisstef

Not here to judge. I enjoy the zoo as much as the next guy and it makes no matter to me if I'm gawking or being gawked at. Both have their merits. I saw orangutans dip a sheet into the cool water and wrap their little babies in it while we were in florida.


----------



## terryR

sorry, Toddster, I'm always slow to post. besides, if I wait till last, my project will be listed first! LOL!

Nice shots, Tony. Do you speak German? How does one get around in such a foreign place? I mean ordering coffee and such?

Cannot believe the cost of air supply parts. I need to get serious with moisture separators and regulators when I move to the new shop. Have already moticed some clogging with damp sandblasting media. Wish someone told me to place the blasting cabinet FAR away from the compressor itself! damn.

Looking good already JSign!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is cool Stef!

No I don't Terry, just a few words and phrases but my pronunciation sucks so basically no not any but please and thank you.

They coddle ignorant Americans like me, they learn our language so I can remain a dullard.


----------



## terryR

.


----------



## Brit

Yeah Terry, most Europeans speak better English than Americans do. LOL. (Andy ducks for cover)


----------



## ShaneA

Great pictures Tony, I wish I could disagree with you Andy…but I don't think I can. What is your night life consisting of on your trip to Europe T? You are not using all your energy on the long walks are you? I would like to see some pictures of our hero narrator/tour guide with some of the locals.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane I'm not the player you envision me to be. I'm not pushy, I'm simply friendly. If there is chemistry then good, if not that's fine too. I do not go out at night looking to get laid, any compay is most often generated from the day's events. Secondly if I find company my attention is elsewhere than documenting.

So far this trip I've had dinner, and invitation to go on a slide, no coitus. Never too tired to spend time with someone of interest however. Very sorry to disappoint. It is transitory too, couple nights here then move on. Most connections at that rate are passing or else of the ilk that doesn't interest me. Typically my nights have ended by 10/11.


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, re: moisture in your blast media…it may not be coming from the compressor, and especially so if you have a proper dryer just outside the compressor. Released compressed air, as in when you pull the blaster trigger, is cold and will condense tiny amounts of water from the ambient air as stuff swirls around. You may be accumulating enough of this in the media to cause clumping as it accumulates in the bottom of the blaster.

If that is the case, there are a couple things to do. You can heat the compressed air or the media so it is hot to the touch, the air as you use it and the media before you start. The other is to not reuse the media until it dries out, i.e. a much higher volume of media that is not quickly recycled.

Situation is similar to spraying highly volatile solvents, as in lacquer, where moisture is picked up between the gun and the surface because the air stream is so cold from evaporation. I've cured the milky finish problem by heating the air or warming the finish and keeping it warm in the gun. Heating the air quickly enough in the tube is not as easy as heating the media.

I not are a engg-i-neer so you don't have to trust me.

DanK


----------



## ShaneA

No disappointment Tony…just looking for commentary/documentation on what happens at night. Figured you had to be talking, or interacting with the locals in some capacity. I figured fisting was off the table.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! It is never off the table.


----------



## Brit

Dan - I don't have a clue what you're talking about, but I'm giggling like a little schoolboy at phrases like "moisture in your blast media" and "clumping…in the bottom of the blaster". LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

Its posts like that ^, that make me glad youre a participant in this thread andy. You jolly chap.


----------



## theoldfart

Mies van der Rohe haus ….These guys were doing this in the '20's and '30's. It just amazes me but I will not bore you guys with it.

Are you kidding? Please continue to bore Tony


----------



## Tugboater78

> Edit: Tony, yes. I don t just look at the pictures. I am like a reading thoroughbred. I destroy books. When I disappear for awhile that s usually what I m doing.
> 
> - TheFridge


Game of thrones series read in 4 days, was a slow read…
I quickly run out of reading materials, ended up getting kindle unlimited, just to save money.. prefer an actual book in hand but anymore digital is what i have to do.


----------



## woodcox

+1 to a belated handshake T. My step mother is German and escaped with her family as a child before the wall. She remembers their car being shot at and hit in the crossing. At 19 she left W Germany and immigrated to the US by herself. She gets back there every ten or fifteen years or so to see her sisters. She says her village is largely unchanged with some evidence of the war still lingering.


----------



## DanKrager

[/QUOTE]
I need to get serious with moisture separators and regulators when I move to the new shop. Have already moticed some clogging with damp sandblasting media. Wish someone told me to place the blasting cabinet FAR away from the compressor itself! damn.
- terryR
[/QUOTE]

I'm happy to entertain… This is what I was responding to.

DanK


----------



## 7Footer

Well hot dang, you guys were busy yesterday…

Two things I love - The fist, and phallic shaped foods.

I'll 2nd that statement Stef! I'm bloody happy Andy has joined this forum!

Dude Jake, great job on that bedliner, that looks legit! NCLEX was crazy times at my casa… Hope it goes well, I don't think the actual text was nearly as difficult as the practice tests from what I remember wifey telling me. Wife is taking the GRE in about a hour an a half from now, she's super nervous about it, totally thinks she's gonna fail.. She won't of course because she's smart as hell, but I will say the GRE seems like a stupid effin test, nothing practical about it that I've seen.

I'm diggin the pics Tony…. But unlike Shane, I'm just a c-hair disappointed that you haven't gotten any European strange yet… I know you aren't a player but come on! Here this might help https://www.reddit.com/r/GBRAOBJ/

Gonna get into GOT one of these days… Watching less and less TV lately though, hard to keep up with all my shows.

Went out in the ocean fishing yesterday. Ended up with 127 fish (give or take a couple) and 45 crab.. That's fun fishing, you don't even have to use bait.. It was beautiful yesterday but windy and pretty cold out there. 









Processing one of the bins of fish. 









Check out this blueish colored fish, the regular big filets are Lingcod, the blue one was some other variation of lingcod, I didn't get a piece of it, but they said it tastes pretty much like the lingcod, just weird looking. 









Wrassled a couple of these, they may be small, but pack a punch. They call them "Stefs" 









Was dead tired but decided to bust it out and get them all packaged now so I wouldn't have to do it tonight.








Then whipped up some fresh tartar and had some lingcod and rockfish fish and chips, fuggin delish. #pooltoplate #fishingpoletofork


----------



## chrisstef

This post ^. So much to say. Fresh batch huh? Before dinner is a lil weird but whatever relaxes you i guess. And why i gotta be the little fish? Dont hate because i can fit into normal size cars and not have to special order my dress shoes from the clown college. Ocean fish kinda creep me out. All kinds a funky things in there.


----------



## Brit

Blue fish? - That's messed up man!

7 - That plate of grub does look scrummy, but you've made an Englishman very confused. You called those skinny things on your plate 'chips'. Now I always thought that what we call 'crisps', you guys call 'chips' and what we call 'chips' you call 'fries' (even though our chips tend to be chunkier than your fries).










Are you guys coming around to our way of thinking now? I'll go and ponder this quandary while supping on a Fursty Ferret and hacking away at some wood.


----------



## jmartel

Andy, we have fries like your chips here. They call them "steak fries" here. There's also really skinny Julienne fries. "Hand Cut" fries which still have the skin on the ends/side pieces, etc.

There's also "Irish Nachos" which are potato rounds (think really thick crisps) that are covered with normal nacho toppings.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef, LOLZ! Big ole batch of fresh tartar.

Andy, not yet! I dont know why, but thats one of the exceptions when we Americans call french fries 'chips'... Usually its fries for me… Crisps is new though, I'll have to remember that form when we travel to your side of the pond… Wife and I are planning on a Euro trip for our 10 year anniversary.


----------



## Brit

jmartel - Good to know. I'll be in the US in 3 1/2 weeks for my hols, so steak fries it is if I get a yearning for some chips.

7 - You'll love it.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, never heard them called irish nachos, I've always called them Totchos… I effin love tater tots… Lol, potato rounds sounds like the formal word for tater tots. #GoldenBarrels

Julienne fries, aka shoestring fries, aka mcdonalds fries. How about curly fries, State fair style curly fries.

Thats going to be an awesome carving, is that a project while on work travels?


----------



## chrisstef

Dont forget waffle fries and wedges. All though im partial to homemades with garluc snd parmasean cheese. Dried minced garluc so it dont burn like a reddit beej.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, I Sorby Punch Brand? And a Badger Fursty Ferret? I love it!

Oh, and where in the US?


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Those are definitely fries on 7's plate. That plate looks great though! I need to find a good tartar sauce recipe. Stef left off curly fries!


----------



## Brit

Fly to Vegas. Stay one night because you can't drive an RV after a long haul flight until you've been in the country for 24 hours (makes sense). Staying at the Venetian and got tickets of for Cirque du Soleil. Pick up RV next day, load it with food and head for the Valley of Fire. Hike some of the trails there. On to the Grand Canyon. Last year we stood on the rim, went down the Colorado on a raft and flew over it in a chopper. This year we want to visit more of the rim and do a bit of walking. Onto Page and the Upper Antelope Slot Canyon. Then Lake Powell where we've hired a boat to go exploring. Then on to Monument Valley for a couple of days and bunch of other places that I can't remember off the top of my head. The wife has organized it all. I just turn up and drive.


----------



## putty

Bulldog…..easy tarter sauce recipe!!!!!

Mayo (not miracle whip) and dill relish.

Easy and good


----------



## putty

Andy, we drive on the right side of the road here


----------



## Brit

Kev - I just replied and hasn't shown up on the thread. I bet if I type it again, the first post will show up. Oh well, here goes:

Fly to Vegas, stay in the Venetian and we've got tickets for Cirque du Soleil. Have to stay in Vegas for one night because you can't drive an RV for 24 hours after getting off a long haul flight. Once we pick the RV, we'll load it with food and beer and head off to the Valley of Fire. Staying there a couple of days to hike some of the trails. Then on to the Grand Canyon National Park. Last year we stood on the rim, went down the Colorado on a raft and flew over it in a chopper. This year we want to hike some of the rim. Next is Page and the Upper Antelope Slot Canyon which we couldn't see last year because of flash floods. Then Navajo National Park and Lake Powell where we've hired a boat to go exploring. It think we're also going to Marble Canyon and then we go to Monument Valley where we've hired a personal guide to show us around. There's a few other places too that I can't remember off the top of my head. The wife organized it all. I just turn up and drive. I can't wait!


----------



## Brit

What did I tell you? Bollocks!


----------



## Brit

Good to know Putty, I wondered why everyone was giving me the finger last year.


----------



## Slyy

Jexacto - as if any of your marquetry has turned out as anything but stellar… I think we have all the confidence that it is gonna look great!

T - Great pics, life mantra for sure though: "Fisting is never off the table", porbably can't get the height necessary off the floor anyways.

7' - Yeah first guy in our class to take the test said it wasn't anything as hard as all the sh!t we've taken in class. GRE in my future shortly and wife didn't think it was very useful either when she took it! Also fish looks delish, color doesn't bother me, I understand it all taste the same on the inside.

Re Bed Liner: Lines certainly turned out GREAT. Had to clean up a bit of the ape residue as the bed was still a bit warm from morning sun when I put the tape down. Did see a few spots in sunlight where it's a bit thin but after a week or so gonna order another pint for touch-up and fill in those spots.

Also I took my last night of OR Trauma call EVER monday with NO phone calls. F that call sh!t. The worst part is there was one of the night folks who has FMLA for a sick family member who ALWAYS called in. Nothing better than working my shift, being on call and having to come in and work THEIR shift and then work my own shift the following day. A happy employee that does not make me.

Edited for Content.
Edited for Stef: Stuff Happened


----------



## chrisstef

A simple one word post will save those fingers a bunch of work next time andy.

Edit - jake - can i get an english translation of that last paragraph? Have you slept since monday?


----------



## duckmilk

Andy, doesn't Paul aka hammerthumb live in or near vegas? You guys should meet up.


----------



## ToddJB

> A simple one word post will save those fingers a bunch of work next time andy.
> 
> - chrisstef


True dat. The system freaks out when two people submit their response at the same time. It didn't lose your post, it just hides it until another post is made. So another post with a simple statement like "America is really better than Europe, if I'm being honest with myself" will A: make you feel better because you've finally let it out, and B: release your previously hidden post.


----------



## Brit

Duck - Yes he does and I did think of that. The trouble is I don't think I'll have time. I have to say that I don't really like Vegas, so the sooner we get the RV and start driving the better as far as I'm concerned.

Stef - You mean to say I could have just typed Bollocks and my original post would have mysteriously appeared? I'll have to remember that.

Todd - America is really better than Europe, if I'm being honest with myself. Wow! I do feel better!


----------



## jmartel

Andy, are you going to the North rim or the South rim of the Grand Canyon? I have only been once, and it was in March so I wasn't able to do the north rim. I'd like to go back at some point. I might hit up Yosemite next summer. This year's vacation is slated for the Galapagos/Machu Picchu in October so I can't really take any other time off. It's taken years to save up for this trip, so nothing is stopping me from going.


----------



## bandit571

And just how did St. Patrick drive all the snakes out of Ireland?

He brought the English over with him, snakes were smart enough to know when to leave….The poor Mics, they were a bit more stubborn….


----------



## Brit

jmartel - I think she wants to go to the North rim this time. It's a magical place to be sure.










Bandit - Lovely people, the Irish.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Andy. Have you been to New Orleans? That's the real vacation.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, +1 on the North Rim, way better than the other one!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'll buy you dinner if you give me a call Andy. Lots of good restaurants here.

It's been 110 deg here since last Friday but it's due to cool a couple degrees. Hope you can stand the heat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is phenomenal 7! Fresh f&c looks amazing Ha! @the reddit and Stef's reply.

Andy you'll have to excuse Todd, he doesn't get of the mountain much.

Here's a couple more elevations Kev.


























...and interior



























1937.


----------



## Brit

Paul - Thanks for your generous offer. Believe me, if it was down to me I'd love to meet up. Unfortunately though, my wife is not the slightest bit interested in meeting my 'internet boyfriends'. LOL.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony thank you.


----------



## chrisstef

We're e-homies Andy. Let's get with the lingo all ready. You cant rely on the "I'm English" crutch forever all right.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My Stef VACA Pose:










Cruise w/ fam to Nassau, Bahamas.

EDIT: Can I go with you to GC, Andy? Sounds like you'd be an awesome tour guide!


----------



## jmartel

Smitty, are you going to be stopping by the Atlantis Resort at all? That place was pretty cool when we stopped through on our Cruise in college. Did the deep water swim with the dolphins which was fun.

We actually bought my wife's wedding ring there as well because it was so much cheaper than in the states.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You bet Kev.

Hiya Smitty!! Safe travels! Hope you have a great time.


----------



## johnstoneb

Andy,
Enjoy your vacation. After years of river running and fishing I have found that. The other side is always the better side.


----------



## theoldfart

Looking well preserved there Smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

jcruiser, didn't 'excursion,' but took in an awesome conch-centric feast in an alley restaraunt off Bay Street.



















Also saw this priceless wisdom and wanted to share it with the e-homies:


----------



## chrisstef

Kalik and conch fritters. Thats vacation! Enjoy smitty.


----------



## terryR

conch fingers???

don't see those in AL.


----------



## summerfi

Catching up…

I'm disappointed you guys didn't mention sweet potato fries.

Andy, as Paul said, be prepared for heat. We're having record setting temps in the western US for so early in the summer. And the fires are starting up, so you could experience smoke.

I went to a fire once on the north rim. The Park Service had it closed to the public, so we had the whole north rim to ourselves. That was great. Except it was May and the temp got down to 9 degrees F at night. Sleeping in a tent of course.

I need shoulder surgery, but a fairly minor type, so I'm putting it off until fall.


----------



## Brit

e-homies it is Stef.

Bulldog - No I haven't been to New Orleans. Almost made it about 20 years ago to a conference (piss up) there, but had to cancel at the last minute as my boss at the time wanted me to go and earn some money instead of spending it.

Bruce - Ain't that the truth.

Smitty - Looks like you're having a great time there. I would be a useless tour guide at GC because every time I gaze upon it, I'm totally lost for words. I feel insignificant and humbled. I think it is good for a man to feel like that every once in a while to gain some perspective on life. If you have never been, you should definitely go. Last year when we went for our helicopter ride over the GC, we had to wait for about 1 1/2 hours for a thunderstorm to pass before we could take off. You start by flying low over a forest…










...then all of a sudden the ground drops away (along with your stomach) and the pilot says "Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the grand canyon". As we flew over the rim, my wife (who is a little scared of flying and had never been in a helicopter before) shouted "Oh ********************!!!", immediately followed by an apology for ruining the soundtrack of the official video that the camera underneath the helicopter shoots. Happy days.


----------



## jmartel

Andy, have you been to Glacier NP? I felt like that last year when I was up on an overlook with no one else around. Just me and the mountains.

Felt the same last year when we went backpacking and camped at the base of a glacier/mountain in North Cascades, but it was a little diminished from the other people around. Nothing like waking up in the middle of the night to hear the glacier breaking apart and sending ice chunks down the hill though.


----------



## Brit

Good to know Bob. I'll make sure I slather on some factor fuggin strong sun tan lotion.


----------



## putty

Andy, are you going to get in some rust hunting on your trip?


----------



## Brit

I don't think there is much rust where we're going Putty. Most of our trip will be in unpopulated areas. If I happen upon any rust though, I'll be sure to pick it over.


----------



## bandit571

Be in my area this saturday…..LOTS of sale in the area…..


----------



## ToddJB

> My Stef VACA Pose:


I think this is the closest thing we've had to a pic of Smitty. Next was that nice butt shot of him when we was laying that new slab.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Andy, are you going to get in some rust hunting on your trip?
> 
> - putty


Things don't rust in this part of the country.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty is really James Spader


----------



## TheFridge

> Fridge: Someday you should check out a favourite of mine…..Andre Norton. Might see where that Game of Thrones came from by reading the Witch World series of her s…...
> 
> - bandit571





> Edit: Tony, yes. I don t just look at the pictures. I am like a reading thoroughbred. I destroy books. When I disappear for awhile that s usually what I m doing.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Game of thrones series read in 4 days, was a slow read…
> I quickly run out of reading materials, ended up getting kindle unlimited, just to save money.. prefer an actual book in hand but anymore digital is what i have to do.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Same here. I prefer the paper kind but kindle is cheaper and easier to consume.


----------



## terryR

ya know, I always pictured Smitty as kinda short, with an oversized head, and long droopy ears.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry is your wife out of town? Youre fantasizing about the guys again.


----------



## Brit

> Andy, have you been to Glacier NP? I felt like that last year when I was up on an overlook with no one else around. Just me and the mountains.
> 
> Felt the same last year when we went backpacking and camped at the base of a glacier/mountain in North Cascades, but it was a little diminished from the other people around. Nothing like waking up in the middle of the night to hear the glacier breaking apart and sending ice chunks down the hill though.
> 
> - jmartel


I must confess that I've never heard of Glacier NP. After Googling it though, it looks amazing. I've had similar experiences mountaineering in the French and Austrian alps though.


----------



## Brit

You guys might appreciate this. I was walking towards the exit of a shop tonight and I could see this woman in her 30s (who I didn't know) making for the same door as me. Since I got there just before she did, I opened the door for her to walk through. She stopped, glared at me and shouted "Do I look like someone who can't open their own doors?" So without saying anything, I walked through the door in front of her and went on my way. After opening her own door she shouted after me "You're so rude!" Well now I'd had enough. I walked up to her and said "You know what luv, so are you. The difference is I just chose to be." Then without missing a beat I added "Nice tits by the way." and walked off.

Is it wrong that I'm kind of proud of myself?


----------



## bandit571

Should have said.." but a FAT BUM…..."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did you truly comment on her tits?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Brit is my new hero!


----------



## Brit

Sure did Tony AND I got away with it. )

Seriously though, there aren't many people in this world that I can't find some common ground with, but I'm afraid she picked the wrong day to have a pop at me for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## 7Footer

ANDY FOR THE WIN!!!!!!! That is awesome. What a ho-bag… How dare you try to be a gentleman!

Smitty, Nassau is one of my favorite places ever! Have you been up on the hill to the queens staircase yet? Fuggin Amazing!

Man the Grand Canyon is another one on my short list… I'd like to do one of those rafting trips there too someday. Tony fancies the south rim, closer to the taint.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Her behaviour is puzzling, bordering on unstable. Yours on the other hand us heroic. Fantastic story Andy, thank you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've no aversion to a freshly washed taint.


----------



## ClammyBallz

You should have gave her a good shaggin!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell no Andy. I'm proud of you as well! That's the funniest thing ive heard all day.










I actually very proud that after such a crass encounter you were able to end the conversation with a compliment. You took the high road my friend.


----------



## ToddJB

I get it, Andy. "Sir" and "Ma'am" are ingrained in me from my childhood, when people decide that I'm offensive when I use those terms, AND then decide to take it a step further to let me know I'm being offensive - I loose it a little bit, one day it'll make the news.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, so that's the infamous British reserve I've heard about so much? I like it! Andy for the win.

Fun day tomorrow, a whole day sharpening with Garrett Hack. I am actually excited  (guess it doesn't take much these days)


----------



## ToddJB

Seems like a guy named Hack wouldn't be so good at sharpening.


----------



## JayT

Love it, Andy!

So, Todd, when you pull the same crack, it'll be, "Nice tits by the way, *Ma'am*"?


----------



## Brit

Kev - That's gonna be fun and informative. Mr Hack is one of my woodworking heros.


----------



## bandit571

Post this as a Project….









I think it may have found a home on the back patio?


----------



## Brit

Looks right at home Bandit. Well done.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Bandito. Needs a cold one next to it and a warm one in it.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, me too.

Bandit, that's perfect and what Steff said especially the cold one.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose next you will want a "bondo" pose for chairs?

I need to go and buy a few cold ones, first.

Thanks for looking in!


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, Bandit…. no need. I only have one good eye and I need it!


----------



## terryR

> Terry is your wife out of town? Youre fantasizing about the guys again.
> 
> - chrisstef


I wish! 

way to go, Andy. So she can open a friggin door? wow. can she change a flat tire, or still need a man for that?


----------



## terryR

still a bit to learn about finishing briar…but here's no.9, delrin stem,


----------



## duckmilk

> ya know, I always pictured Smitty as kinda short, with an oversized head, and long droopy ears.
> 
> - terryR












Nice pipe Terry.

Andy, good show and great comeback. Safe travels my friend.

+1 to no Bandito pose. +2 to a cold one to celebrate.

Have fun with the Hack Kev.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Andy! Serious 'drop the mic, walk away' material there!


----------



## 489tad

Andy your gold plated man card is in the mail.

Nice work Bandit and John!


----------



## CL810

My new heroes



> ...Nice tits by the way." and walked off.
> 
> - Brit





> I get it, Andy. "Sir" and "Ma am" are ingrained in me from my childhood, when people decide that I m offensive when I use those terms, AND then decide to take it a step further to let me know I m being offensive - I loose it a little bit, one day it ll make the news.
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## chrisstef

Feelin the flow on that pipe terry. How do they smoke?


----------



## terryR

very cool, stef.


----------



## DanKrager

Way to go Andy! Great response. Wish there was a video. Winston would be proud!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

"Winston…you are drunk!"

"Madame, yes I am. But, in the morning, I will be sober. And, you will still be ugly"

Andy can correct the above, if he wishes…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful pipe Terry. Amazing work you do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Neue Nationalgalerie (New National Gallery) at the Kulturforum is a museum for modern art in Berlin, with its main focus on the early 20th century. It is part of the National Gallery of the Berlin State Museums. The museum building and its sculpture gardens were designed by Ludwig Mies van der Rohe and opened in 1968.









The sculpture is gone and the building is basically abandoned.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shell-Haus is a classical modernist architectural masterpiece that stands overlooking the Landwehrkanal in the Tiergarten district of Berlin, Germany. It was designed by Emil Fahrenkamp and finished in 1932.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Bauhaus Archive.









Government building of some nature.


----------



## Brit

> "Winston…you are drunk!"
> 
> "Madame, yes I am. But, in the morning, I will be sober. And, you will still be ugly"
> 
> Andy can correct the above, if he wishes…
> 
> - bandit571


That's close enough Bandit. Funny you should mention that because it has always been among my favourite Churchill quotes and I actually thought of it when I was walking back to my hotel after the incident. So many gems came out of his mouth that it is difficult to pick favourites. Whether you agree with what he said or not, you can't help but admire his style. Here's a few more:

"If you have an important point to make, don't try to be subtle or clever. Use a pile driver. Hit the point once. Then come back and hit it again. Then hit it a third time - a tremendous whack." -Winston Churchill

"We (The British) have not journeyed across the centuries, across the oceans, across the mountains, across the prairies, because we are made of sugar candy." - Winston Churchill

Lady Astor: "Winston, if I were your wife I'd put poison in your coffee." 
Winston Churchill: "Nancy, if I were your husband I'd drink it."


----------



## widdle

Hey Tony, This place might be cool, I heard there's a strip bar across the street…
Dieter Schmid fine Tools..Or as as 7 calls it Shmidly…
You can find our store in Berlin's Tempelhof district at:
Wilhelm-von-Siemens-Str. 23
House C, 2nd floor
12277 Berlin
Germany


----------



## widdle

And if they have any Tasai paring chisels, let me know..


----------



## Brit

Dieter Schmid Fine tools is a great site. I've ordered stuff from them on a number of occasions. Great service. Would be cool to visit in person.

www.fine-tools.com


----------



## AnthonyReed

Widdle that is about a 3 hour walk for me so I will not go by there for you today but I will plan a day to make the hike and see if they have your chisel.


----------



## Brit

Widdle - You will probably need to be more specific regarding the Tasai chisel you are interested in. The web site shows that they sell 5 types of Tasai chisel:

1) Mokume Oire Nomi
2) Wakizashi Migaki (surface slightly polished)
3) Wakizashi Tsushime pattern (hand hammered)
4) Wakizashie Mokume (Jigane made from Damascene steel)
5) Nail Jigane" Chisel, jigane (soft iron body) made of old nails, Blue Steel hagane (hard steel cutting piece).

Also, what size?


----------



## widdle

I was kidding…But i was looking at that web site the other day and noticed it was in Berlin….The Tasai push chisels look sick…Damm bro, your walking everywhere ?Dont they have a public transit system ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think they are serious this time guys…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I walk everywhere because I love the neighborhoods in between the destinations. More often than not that those are the places where the best discoveries occur.

Yes they have buses, trams, and trains. Wonderful public transit.


----------



## terryR

We could all use a bit more walking day to day, just sayin

Concrete being poured as we speak! Yee haa!


----------



## jmartel

Widdle, you can buy them stateside from here as well. No need to get them from Germany.

http://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/tasai_japanese_bench_chisels.htm


----------



## putty

^ Man that is a lot of money to pay for a chisel. Are they really worth the extra money?


----------



## jmartel

From what I've gathered, a lot is for the name and the aesthetic of it. You're also talking about hand forged chisels. Super pure white paper steel, which is way more labor intensive than other steels to make. Think of them like the infill planes of chisels.

You can get good forged white paper steel chisels for way less if you don't mind them not having file work done. Leaves the chisels roughly shaped on the sides and top where it doesn't matter. The Japanese chisels I'm looking at buying are in the $40ish range ea plus shipping from Japan. And from what I've heard of them, they are as good as many $300+ chisels.

But I've never used Japanese chisels before or any other high end chisels, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## terryR

Something to be said for a dude that MAKES steel, then shapes it into a tool with a longer lifespan than the dude. I love tools made with passion!


----------



## terryR

too rustic? LOL


----------



## CL810

Man T, you do good work!


----------



## ToddJB

So freaking sweet, Terry. Where are you getting your burl?


----------



## Brit

Am I the only one who doesn't get the appeal of Japanese chisels. I mean I respect the dudes who make them, but there so bloody short. Personally, I want a bit more chisel for my money.

Terry - I wouldn't say that pipe was rustic. Why do you think it is?


----------



## ShaneA

Yes, Andy you are the only one who doesn't get it. I have a cheaper set I bought a few years ago, and they are pretty friggin' sweet.


----------



## Brit

What is the advantage over a set of Ashley Iles bevel-edged chisels?


----------



## jmartel

Better steel. Hollow back making flattening easier. Harder so edge lasts longer. Easier to sharpen.

You can get longer Japanese chisels too. Not all are short.


----------



## ShaneA

You instantly become cooler Andy. Sort of like that Bridge City Toolworks square that is always popping up. It is just cool. lol


----------



## terryR

ooops, wrong pic. I meant to post some hand forged chisels!

Todd, the pipes are made from Briar, best smoking wood. It's the root of the Heath tree which grows around the Mediterranean. Get all my stuff from http://vermontfreehand.com/


----------



## terryR




----------



## ToddJB

Yep, sorry, Terry, typo on my part. Thanks for the link!


----------



## duckmilk

I was just checking out that tool site Andy posted and was looking at the Liogier rasps which I would love to have…some day. I also noticed they carry an Italian hand stitched brand called Milani. Have any of you heard anything about these?
Then on The Best Things site, I was looking at the Iwasaki cabinet floats. Any opinions on them?
Just trying to find something more in my budget until the money tree is mature enough to bear fruit.


----------



## summerfi

Bandit - that rocker is sweet. I could sit there the rest of my days.

Andy - I admire your thinking-on-your-feet ability. Also, I'm not really into any Japanese tools either.

Terry - Your pipes are amazing. You do such nice work. My dad made a few pipes. One was a carving of the head of an Indian chief in full headdress. I sure wish I had that one.

Tony - Always enjoy the pics of your travels.

The rest of you bums - Get back to work.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, just spent the last 30 minutes looking at that pipe site. Holy crap that is an affordable hobby. I assumed the materials were really expensive. We're going to need to chat at some point.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, I have some of those Iwasaki carving files. Get the ones with the red tang that require a file handle rather than the ones that have the grip. Better made. The files are pretty awesome, work very quickly and leave a great finish with the grain. I wouldn't buy anything coarser than a fine cut to start with as they cut so quickly. They do have limitations where you should go with the grain of the wood or else it will leave a rougher finish. So, sort of a mix between a rasp and a spokeshave.

You can get them at Woodcraft, as well if you have one near you. That's where I got mine.


----------



## widdle

Yeah jmart, I've TheBestthings is nice swell, i think I'm gonna get the non triangular heads for the puch chisels.. What brand did you find for forty bucks ? That's a good price…I think you'l like them even the no name chisels I've picked up have a good weight to them and good steel…
Congratulations on the big pour Terry..


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Jmart. So if these work best with the grain, would they not be suitable across the grain for shaping saw handles or plane totes?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gehry's DZ bank. Front, inside, and back elevations:


----------



## 7Footer

Sweet pics again Tony, lol @ up the queers.

yeah that pipe is friggin gorgeous. Was just looking at the vermont freehand instagram page, and imnsho your pipe is WAY etter looking than any pipe on their site, I really dig that style.

omg at those chisels. omg at those prices!


----------



## duckmilk

Thank you Tony. Lovely pictures


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't 'get' Japanese chisels either, Andy.

EDIT: Tony, super pics, thanks for showing me parts of the world I'd otherwise never see!


----------



## duckmilk

Well now, it appears the Liogier rasps are less expensive if you order them directly from the manufacturer, by about 10 to 15 euros. Plus, you can order suggested sets for even greater savings.

http://www.hand-stitched-rasp-riffler.com/


----------



## DanKrager

One could go broke saving money like that, Duck! Ya, they're on the wish list.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Cool stuff, Tony. What's the weather like there in June?

Thanks, 7! the last pipe really looks better in person.

Todd, don't tell my wife that you think it looks affordable! I just wasted about $400 on parts to practice with, and am due a spanking! LOL! Seriously, it can be done with all hand tools, and tiny pieces of sandpaper. drilling the airway can be done on a lathe or drill press; shaping the mortise/tenon between the pipe and stem is the biggest challenge since a tight friction fit is desired with no gaps.

A lot of guys like to brag how fancy tools cannot make an awesome pipe, it takes an artisan with desire more than anything!

I'd be happy to knock out a blank with just the airway in pipe/stem for ya to shape.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I'll take you up on that at some point. Not now though, I appreciate the offer. But you can bet I saved that link.


----------



## duckmilk

> One could go broke saving money like that, Duck! Ya, they re on the wish list.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


My dog's medical bills the last 2 months have already sent me well on my way to broke. Maybe I could buy one rasp a month?

Noel Liogier has some cool u tube videos on using rasps to shape wood. Here's one on a table leg.


----------



## putty

Neat video Duck, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Tugboater78

Was browsing the orange box in paducah ky, thier clamp supply was all orange, with the pony name… i was shoked, then disappointed. I didnt have the cash to buy 1, much less thier inventory..

Sigh


----------



## duckmilk

That is not a happy thing Tug. When do you get paid again? Father's Day is coming up


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah Putty, I had never seen anyone using rasps before. Looks like a good thing for shaping, easy and quick.


----------



## TheFridge

Slow night


----------



## jmartel

Duck, you can use them against the grain. Just requires more sanding after. Going with the grain you sometimes don't need sanding at all.

But for shaping a saw handle, the gramercy handle makers rasp is much easier to use. Slower though.

Parents are in town for the weekend. Heading out to the san juan islands tomorrow, then north cascades on Sunday before going home.


----------



## chrisstef

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741439403021729792
The High school baseball state championship game i was at last night ^. Perfect night with a perfect ending for my hometown team. Same coach i played for almost 20 years ago. I turned and said to my buddy "how about a walk off?", next pitch …. Touch em all and start the bus. Unbelievable ending.

Your puny little ballparks cannot contain my gargantuan blasts. Bring me your finest meats and cheeses.


----------



## woodcox

Congrats is in order then. I can't imagine that level of eff yeah. 









Marnin'lovellyisntit'


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on the sportsball win Stef.

Nice shots Woodcox.


----------



## Mosquito

Got to the cabin not too far after some decent storms last night. Lots of tree damage down this way, including an uprooted tree out here on the point. Landed on a trailer, but doesn't look like too much damage yet. Will try to get a picture later. Made for a good sunset though


----------



## terryR

Awesome shot, Mos! hopefully that's the end of the wind.

Tony, whazzup with the yellow phone booth?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Museum für Kommunikation Terry.

Okay Widdle, Monday is open. What do you want me to pick up for you at that place?


----------



## putty

Awesome pictures…love the sunsets! How do you get up to that phone booth?

We had poor wifi reception in our daughters bedroom, so I moved the router in a hallway. I had to run new cat 5 runs through the attic, and got power from the light switch next to it. I made a built in router/charging station. It holds 2 phones, an Ipad and a Ipad mini. 
Cover plate at the top is held in place with magnets, platform at the bottom holds the mini and covers up the charger and wires. It is held in place with magnets too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful Mos!

Some one asked about weather (Terry?). I forgot. 









Very clever Putty.


----------



## Mosquito

Took a walk around the point this morning, view of the other side of it, looking down river










And… the tree, and related










Then a crew showed up to take care of it. Sure glad I don't own that lexus lol The outriggers on the crane barely fit around it




























Even a little woodworking going on


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Mos. That suck for the people with the tree.


----------



## Mosquito

Yup. That's #68, and that's the first one we owned out here, quite a few years ago… I think we sold that one in sometime around 1995 or so. Sold that one when we bought #32 that we're currently in (with the harbor view), and my grandparents were right next door in #33. Then my grandparents sold that one and bought #16 right across the street, which my parents now have. We've been around lol


----------



## Brit

I'm loving these photos guys. Absolutely stunning sunsets, but whatsup with that phone box. Are they celebrating it as a piece of modern art or what? Weathers looking comfortable there Tony.

Putty that a nice router/charging station. I keep threatening to build a charging station, but somehow it always gets trumped by some other project.

Spent 5 hours today flattening the back of a 9/16" pig sticker. I reckon I've probably still got another 1 hour to go but my arms and shoulders are refusing to work any longer. I'm feeling the pump now though. At least the other faces of the chisel and bolster are easier. Then I've got to go through the same pain with a 5/8" pig sticker. I must have pissed someone off good and proper in a previous life. When I get back from holiday, I am definitely getting a coarse waterstone (Naniwa Professional 400 grain). I've got diamonds, but having used them for a couple of years I've got to say I prefer waterstones. Now I know that, it's time to spend some serious coin on some good ones. Took delivery of some nice beech today to re-handle both of them once the blades are finished.
The 9/16" currently has an Ash handle which has been shaped nicely, but has been put on wonky and it wobbles a bit and the 5/8 one currently has a mahogany handle that has been shaped badly. They both need new leather washers too. If anyone tells you that restoring pig stickers is easy, just punch them Ok? I'm sure I'll soon forget how much work they were once they are eating wood though.


----------



## Mosquito

A visual to all the numbers in my last post lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes Andy, just an art installation at the museum of communications.

Thanks for the schematic Mos.


----------



## DanKrager

I first thought it was a disguised Tardis. Keep your eyes on it…

Pretty cool. I've threatened to put a phone booth in my driveway cul-de-sac at the end of a 1/2 mile private road for a yard light. Be fun to put an old phone in it too so when you pick up the receiver you hear a recording that starts off with a dial tone, then a mysterious message something about you are being watched…

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, I just ordered a Shapton 8000 and a DMT lapping plate. My 6000 waterstone just wasn't giving me the edge I've been looking for. Just took a class with Garrett Hack on sharpening and he used the 8000 and then some 1 micron diamond paste on a piece of maple. The edge was taking shavings that just kind of floated away! The finish was ready for stain or varnish. Used that same plane to edge joint some cherry and we had to use sandpaper to rough up the edge for glueing.


----------



## Brit

Nice Kev. I'm sure you'll be happy with those.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice charging station Putty. Re: the phone booth, I don't think Clark Kent would have a problem jumping into it 

I agree with everyone, nice pictures all.

I use diamond stones for the sharpening basics, then switch to wet/dry sandpaper on a chunk of mirror.


----------



## Mosquito

Missed your post Putty, that's a great idea


----------



## widdle

Looks like a nice place there Mos….
Tony, Thanks for the thought.like i said, i was just being sarcastic like always…I just happened to notice that store was in Berlin.

OF, What stone were you guys using prior to the 8000 grit shapton in your class ? A lot of people seem to like the shaptons. In pictures they look so thin, but apparently will last a good while…Did you see evidence of them staying flat in the demo's ?


----------



## theoldfart

Wid they stayed very flat. He used a mix of DMT's 320 to 4000 and then Shapton's to finish then the diamond paste. I have never seen a blade so sharp. The big "discovery" for me was using the lapping plate to flatten the stones.

Duck, I'm the reverse; wet/dry on 1/2" float glass and finish with waterstones.


----------



## widdle

Stef, What a surreal video….Watching all the different reactions with no volume was trip…Did you see any of Muhammed Ali's service ? some great speakers….


----------



## chrisstef

It was as pure as it gets widdle. Really happy i was there to see it. I havent seen any of the ali service but ill def check into it when i get time.


----------



## widdle

I have that lapping plate, have worn down the middle third quite a bit…Even though i thought i was being thorough to use the entire surface…Been reading where guys prefer a less coarse lapping plate on the finer grit stones…Sounds like your guy wasn't concerned…


----------



## Tugboater78

I think I see a tugboat and 4 lengths of barges in Mos's first photo…


----------



## AnthonyReed

... it's just right there Widdle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan I like your ideas about the booth. It would cast a great light.

The light being actuated by the door being closed was always a fun and oddly facinating thing as a kid.


----------



## widdle

> ... it s just right there Widdle.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Did you get yourself a canteen and a bed roll for the mission…


----------



## AnthonyReed

No dude, I'll hop on the subway to get there and it'll be a nice walk back.


----------



## Mosquito

> I think I see a tugboat and 4 lengths of barges in Mos s first photo…
> 
> - Tugboater78


Indeed, lots of barge traffic today. Took that one with you in mind ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Couple from today. Trip out to the san juan islands.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy pictures fellas! Some solid work going on this weekend. I need a better camera!

Last night I was about to cut 32 t&g tongues and realized that my TS was slight off on miter cuts, concluded that I cannot keep going through this… I decided to finally install this PALS adjuster that Hog sent me close to 2 years ago… Put em in, saw is now dead fuggin square on miter cuts, haven't checked the fence alignment since that adjustment, but that is pretty easy to adjust if i need… Pretty amazing, I swear I put four 4 panels together so far and all have been dead square, I hope I can keep it up. I feel like such a dummy for waiting that long to put on the pals thing, it was super easy too!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work 7. The camera on your phone is fine, yours is even newer than mine and I do okay with this s5.


----------



## Brit

Great work on the panels 7. There coming along nicely. BTW, I'm looking forward to the day when I don't utter expletives whilst doing those shoulder exercises you sent me.


----------



## terryR

san juan looks gorgeous!

table saw alignment toys? damn, I DO live in the dark ages…had no idea. panels look great from my house.

want to try that diamond paste.

90 degrees in the shade here. Summer time!


----------



## putty

I had to turn around and get a picture of this!!!


----------



## terryR

again…NOT my desired color on the finished piece, gonna just put dye on briar for a while and experiment. But here is pipe no.10. Ziricote extension, Ebonite stem. Talk about needing a photography set-up!


----------



## putty

Terry, your pipes are like art! Have you been selling them?


----------



## duckmilk

What color are you shooting for Terry?


----------



## Brit

GREEN.

Seriously good work there Terry. Makes me want to smoke a pipe.


----------



## 489tad

I don't want shots.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, girls.
No to selling.
Was hoping for an overall brownish colour with black grain. 
working on it…......


----------



## theoldfart

colour….so British!


----------



## Brit

My weekend's work. 9/16" I Sorby pig sticker restoration.





































I took it easy around the punch logo.










Joining the others in the set of 9 I. Sorby pig stickers that I currently have ranging from 1/8" to 5/8" in 1/16" increments. It will get a new beech handle and leather washer but I want to restore the blade on the 5/8" pig sticker with the mahogany handle first, so that I can make both handles and washers together.










I'm not looking forward to the 5/8". There's quite a bit of pitting. Still got to be done.


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful Andy


----------



## chrisstef

Id snuggle with that chisel. Make it warm bisquits in the morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spectacular shape on this one Terry.

The Andyfication of your tools is nothing short of amazing. The state to which you bring them to is phenomenal.

Will it still be a 5/8" after all the pitting is eliminated? My fingers ache thinking about the toil involved.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## terryR

impressive love, Andy!


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, I'm sending back the pig stickers you sent me for a redo!

Awesome work young man, artisan level to be sure.

How 'bout some mortise examples for our edification!


----------



## woodcox

That will be a lively kit Andy. I'll follow.


----------



## woodcox

Transportation to and from the play ground with my daughter in tow. Been a minute but I'll get it back.









Or hurt myself so I won't sleep right for a year.


----------



## jmartel

Couple more from today.

Damn LJ uploading them sideways.


----------



## Brit

Tony - Yes it will still be 5/8". Pig Stickers are a trapezoid if you look at a cross-section of the blade and one of the reasons they take so long to restore is that you have to remove pitting etc by increasing the angle of the walls slightly without reducing the width of the back. I do this with some careful filing with a diamond file. I use an ordinary 2nd cut file on the front of the chisel and to establish the primary bevel at 20 degrees then switch to the diamond file once I get near the hardened hammer-welded strip which would ruin an ordinary file.


----------



## Brit

One of my weekly and sometimes thrice weekly searches of the interwebs is for a 3/4" I Sorby pig sticker as it is the only remaining one that I need to complete the set of 10. So far I've not had any luck. I've found that it is a painful item to search for because if you search for '3/4" mortice chisel' you don't get everything if the seller spelt mortice with an 's' and you also get every other kind of mortice chisel like sash chisels for example. If I search for '3/4" I Sorby pig sticker' I sometimes miss some if the seller hasn't included the term 'pig sticker' and I also get pages of these fellas.










I could never be a serious tool collector with this kind of stress. LOL.


----------



## woodcox

Peppa!


----------



## chrisstef

I know bout peppa too! Silly little pig.

I dig the redline woodcox. That my kinda style brother. I cannot imagine the amount of sore your thigh would feel after a rip on that hog. You'll have to been getting down like 7 soon doin them thigh kegels.


----------



## terryR

cool wheels, woodcox.

My wife bought a new cock,










edit…he's aussie.


----------



## ShaneA

Is it because you spent too much time playing with your pipe Terry?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thought maybe that rooster has been listening to too much Lionel Richie.


----------



## duckmilk

> Thanks, girls.
> No to selling.
> Was hoping for an overall brownish colour with black grain.
> working on it…......
> 
> - terryR


So you're hoarding them eh?


----------



## terryR

^still building my skills, Duck!


----------



## 7Footer

Slow movin' Monday for me and the rest of you(s) it would appear!

hahaha @ new cock.

beautiful P-stickers Andy… I swear pig stickers are one of the most elusive items to find in the wild here in the States. Seriously +1 on the shoulder frustrations, starting to think more an more that I might be better off just getting the surgery done.

That is a sweet bike Dub-C

Pissoir! lol

Yard Thale!

Burned some serious midnight oil this weekend. Cannot believe I'm actually going to finish these things… 
I was here on Friday night before I decided to put those PALS adjusters on:








Saturday got the remaining panels test fit and then glued up.








Whatup now Sunday? From there on I dominated… Total Domination. 








Acutally I think the chalkboard looks really good as the panels, I'm super stoked, wait till you see em all cleaned up. 








They are YUGE (Trump voice) though, glad the wifey convinced me to scale them down a little, they are 42"x20"20" 








DanK - I doubt you can spot the subtle difference in the width of the rails vs. stiles but I think your eyes would be drawn towards these!

I cannot believe I'm going to actually finish these on time… Tonight I'll put on the walnut edge banding and the finish. BOOM!


----------



## ShaneA

Will the walnut banding cover all plywood edges? Including the radius and inside edges near the panels?


----------



## DanKrager

Those look really good 7!

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Those look really good 7!

DanK


----------



## 7Footer

Shane, it will cover all the outside exposed edges of plywood…. Not sure if I'm going to mess with the inside edges of the panels though, depends on how much time I have tonight…

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Brit

7 - You're steaming through that project. Top job!


----------



## ToddJB

Those look great, 7. That total domination was totally merited.

Twas a busy weekend at casa de piedra *************************. The best man from my wedding and his wife and 18 month old got in on Friday night and are staying with us until this Sat. The house is packet, but these are my people and I love having them around. I'm taking tomorrow and Weds off work and we're taking them to the mountains to go camping. Should have some pics later in the week.

Tony your adventures bring a smile to my face.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice new cock Terry.

Those are killer 7. The kids are gonna love em! You got it in on the project bro, way to be. I love it when a hammer down project goes smooth.

Had a quick orientation at N's school in the fall and while that went well Toys R Us apparently did not go well for the wife.

"How was toys r us?" 
"Youre lucky your son is still alive. We just got home (2 hours later)."

Ya know that tinge ya get when you can feel your wife's ire through the phone? Yea, I'm glad I'm back at work.


----------



## putty

Those are very nice 7 ! Where did you find the chalkboard…or did you paint it on?


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Doods. Yeah Stef, I was nervous yesterday, made a couple mistakes but was able to recover. It'd be nice if I just didn't procrastinate on every single project though!

Putty I just bought them at Home Dumpo, they sell it in 2'x4'x3/16" sheets for $9… I'm sure it would've been way cheaper to paint it on some mdf, but the time didn't allow.


----------



## 489tad

Nice job 7!


----------



## 7Footer

Lol Stef, please elaborate on what happened at Toys R Us… I swear that fuggin toy store is on par with DMV, it's awful, every year we have some sort of present to pick up from there and it's like trying to find a needle in a haystack, and all the people that work there are complete tards…. I can't imagine going in there with a child! lol


----------



## duckmilk

Those look great 7. What kinda ply is that? It looks like it has some nice figure to it. Are you insetting the letters or leaving them proud?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wuddup dinks? Back from a little vacay. Obligatory pics.

Longs Peak








Poudre Canyon….my stompin grounds growing up. 








Turn em loose in WY









And the first dinner on the dining set I made for my aunt and uncle….










Good times. Back to the grind.


----------



## widdle

Sup Redmon…


----------



## AnthonyReed

What was going on with your cute pooch Dan? Just a check up I hope.

Nice ride Woodcox. Show us some tricks?

Cool rooster, fresh eggs everyday would be so awesome.

Hello yeah 7! Way to get down bro. They look great. LOL! @ Toys-r-us DMV correlation.

Very cool eating off your labors BRK.

Holy crap the Germans love to smoke, they might be Russians in disguise. Cute chicks aren't cute with breath like an ashtray, damn I'm old.


----------



## Brit

That coffee look so good Tony, but I had it when they serve coffee in a glass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's a cortado (an espresso cut with a little steamed milk) they typically serve it in a double shot glass anywhere I get one.

I understand your aversion however. I generally have an espresso and it needs to be in a demitasse cup or it doesn't taste right; seems like the crema can't form correctly otherwise.

In the states half the places want to serve it in a paper cup, I am not sure but punching them in the face may be a legitimate reaction in that case. Although I lack your manners and refinement.


----------



## chrisstef

Def on par with dmv! Thats fuggin hilarious.

After an hour and 15 minutes of hemming, hawing and browsing the 1.2 million aisles of toys nathan finally decided on his toy all while ignoring the obvious sensation that urination is eminent. They walk up front to find one register open and the line 6 deep. 3 customers back N decides that he wants a different toy and hauls ass back into the sea of toys. He finds a small little tikes outdoor setup and holds up in there while mama attempts to wrangle him. Finally captured he proceeds to claim the loudest emeffin monster truck known to man. Once home he lets the thing rip and promptly dents the bottom drawer of the stove with it.

I came home to a used shot glass smelling of whiskey in the sink.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smoking shot glass in the sink is some sexy ish Stef. Good on Mrs. Stef!


----------



## Brit

I can understand that Nathan must have been really upset about denting the stove drawer, but he really shouldn't be drinking at his age. LOL.


----------



## 489tad

A+ on five year olds doing shots.

Tony dog's ok, just boosters. A few years ago my wife was in Frankfurt for work. She ended up with a cigarette burn in her jacket from some putts smoking in a elevator.


----------



## bigblockyeti

When the kids have dished out a particularly brutal day sometimes I wonder who actually needs the booze more, me or them?


----------



## smitdog

A little sauce in the sip-cup equals early bedtime… lolz! My wife's Grandma said in the old days on the farm if one of their kids had a toothache they used so rub whiskey on their gums to numb the pain.


----------



## 7Footer

Gawd, ToysRHorror, I can't stand that place… More like -hemming and hawing and dodging and weaving through the 1.2 million isles with $hit laying around and scattered on the floor everywhere, that none of the employees seem to give a rats-A about… Shot of whiskey was well deserved.. Sounds like N and I are of the same liking, I might be the most indecisive person in the world, it's terrible sometimes! LOL @ urination was eminent!

Sauce in the sip cup! hahahaa!

Duck, it's just Home Dumpo birch ply… I always dig through the stack and find the ones with funky figure in them, these ones were pretty neat looking. Leaving the letters proud.

Whipped up some fresh sauce last night, my old jar of amber shellac was definitely bad, I almost used the clear shellac mix because I was afraid of applying it, but tested it and it went on like butter.


----------



## Brit

Nice Finish 7. Heirlooms for sure.


----------



## chrisstef

Those look killer 7!


----------



## terryR

Never been inside a toysRus. never going!

looking fab, 7! That's just amber shellac on ply? damn, dood.

concrete slab cooked over the weekend, trusses delivered…I better get serious wid my 'lectrical plans.


----------



## chrisstef

Why'd wifey get exiled to the breakfast bar Red? We're you breakin in those new chairs with some big red anal blasts? "Ohhh no that's just the finish off gassing"

Nice Terry …. you farmed out the framing right?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My introverted wifey will always pick a spot by herself if given the option. We were having some tomales and Colo Green chili. Big red rampage prolly came the next day.

Fixin another thing that drove me nuts in this house. The door from my shop to the house had the wrong swing. When it was open, it blocked the path into the house. Well, Lowe's messed the order up twice, so 6 weeks later…I'm throwing it in.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks guys.

Can just see Red stewing about that door, every time he walks in and out of that door.. lawl

Tony - $hitburger breath is way worse when you are so pure like yourself. It never bothered me but I haven't touched mouths with anyone who burned since I quit social cigs a few years back.. but these days, the after smell when people walk in right after a cig just about makes me wretch. Your coffee game is on another level, lol @ fight mode for the paper cup cortado.

Terry, it's a modified Shampeon Sauce… Amber Lac/BLO/DNA. It's effin fantastic, I was able to lay down 3 coats on both of those in about an hour.


----------



## bandit571

....the dumpster?

Metal working was getting done today….in spite of myself..









Leftover flat bar stock, 1/8×1/2". Used part of the 3' bar to connect the tops of the saw guides, had 22" left over. Bought a pair of 1/2×4" hex head bolts. Drilled a hole, and ran a tap. Hacksaw to remove the hex head, and the excess threaded part, after I had cranked the bolt in place. Grinder to smooth things out.

Need to change out the 1/2" thick wood deck for the 1/4" one, and cut two dados for these guides to slide in.

Then find a way to clean up all the metal shavings…..


----------



## jmartel

7'er. Is that an equal 1:1:1 ratio for the special sauce?


----------



## 7Footer

Yeeee JRecipe. I was about 2 ounces short on the BLO last night though, I just ran out, which was likely why it dried even faster than usual.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I refuse to take my kids to Toys r us. But they're pretty ghetto here.

1710 vacation miles with my kids. A few epic quotes from the back seat:

Emma: Hey Dawson! Wanna hear me drop a sick beat?
long pause….
Dawson: Not really.

****
Dawson: Name three mythical things. 
Emma: Unicorns, Pegasus…...and…and flying poop.
Dawson: That's not mythical!
Emma: What? Flying poop is mythical to me!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ah the things kids say, did all six of you roll in the newish whip?


----------



## 489tad

Six more hours till vacation! Gots to stay focused.


----------



## Brit

Red - I remember when my daughter was about 13 and we were out walking for the day at a local beauty spot. When we got back to the car, my wife and I were both desperate for a pee so we drove down the road to some public toilets. The only parking places available were three disabled spots so I pulled into one for a couple of minutes. Before I got out of the car, I happened to look in my rear view mirror and saw my daughter in the back seat pulling the weirdest face I've ever seen. I asked her what she was doing and she said "I'm just practicing my disabled face in case the parking attendant comes while you're gone." We still laugh about it and I've embarrassed her in front of every boyfriend she's had recounting the story.


----------



## Brit

Have a good one Dan.


----------



## jmartel

Going anywhere fun, Dan? Or a Staycation at home?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lawlz Brit.

Yeti- ya, we took my new truck…because we had to tow the trailer with the dining set. It's a super cab, but I dont' think the kids liked sitting in same row.

Time for a couple final margaritas. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats dohs fir bandit?

Enjoy vaca dan! I owe ya lunch if your headin east.

Ya raised a good one andy. Lol.

I love when kids say crazy things. Ive corrupted nathan with my weird lingo. My wife hates me for it.

Daddys at work makin that diaper money. 
Lemme get two george washingtons for pizza day. 
(Trips on object) snipah! 
(Does flying butt splash) ka-ka-kahboomie! 
Dats what imtalkinabout (all one word).

All yous guys (joe pesci voice) with smaller kids gotta check out harvey the carpenter. Braces, handsaw, rasps … It got all the good stuff to teach the wee ones. N is currently addicted to it.


----------



## johnstoneb

That's great Brit. My daughter once asked me not to drop her right in front of her school because she would be embarrassed getting out of my old van. I told her as a parent it was my job to be an embarrassment to her and I wanted to be the best parent I could be. I dropped her right in front of the school and picked her up there everytime. She just gave up on me after that. I think she told her friends that I wasn't right in the head.


----------



## bandit571

Stef: those be fer my Stanley No. 358 mitrebox…...


----------



## CL810

Snagged this Yates-American J-120 20" bandsaw yesterday. It came out of a high school in Robinson, Illinois. A notation in the manuals says 1941. If that's right, this saw celebrated it's 75th birthday by taking a ride in a trailer to my shop.

It's a beast weighing in at 615 pounds. The platform is cast iron and 24" square.


----------



## 489tad

615lbs!!!
I'm going to New Hampshire. I might head down to CT. That's up for discussion. Stef if I do il give you advance notice.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet mother of old arn …..

Ahhh gotcha bandit. Extendo stop jammys.


----------



## DanKrager

Cl810, you stealing tools from my back yard? Robinson is only 40 min away…could've had donuts or something. Could have helped you load it, too. Ha. But didn't. That's one nice saw!

Now, you want to buy a good 15" wide belt sander just reconditioned to go with that saw? 

DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Fine looking saw Andy. Congratulations


----------



## JayT

That saw ought to be fun, Andy. Love the lines on vintage iron.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

super find …awesome saw …. plus you cant beat school tools


----------



## jmartel

Started inlaying the letters into the background. Didn't get as far tonight as I wanted to.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Started inlaying the letters into the background. Didn t get as far tonight as I wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


That looks like it's going to be a fantastic sign.


----------



## terryR

Stef, yes to farming out the framing, roofing, siding. Just the easy work for this old man!

Ebony letters, JMart? Looks great so far. Very tedious, I would guess?

DanK, I need a 24" disc sander…Oh yeah, turns out you were correct about the moisture in my blasting media. Only from sitting in the cabinet. I shop vac'd the old media out, let it dry in the sun, and no more problems. Thanks!

That's a fine looking saw, Andy!


----------



## jmartel

Dyed black veneer, Terry. Ebony would be a b!tch to cut with the xacto knife. Very tedious.


----------



## terryR

That's what I was thinking. never worked veneer, though.

dude, water or alcohol based dye? what finish over the dye? this is exactly what i'm playing with today!


----------



## jmartel

I bought it pre-dyed from Rockler. If I remember right, you need to add something to dye in order to get it to fully penetrate the veneer. Otherwise it comes out when you sand it flush.

You veneering? Or dying normal wood/pipes?


----------



## terryR

I'm dying the pipes.
trying shellac over water based dye today…

dudes just showed up with lumber and nail guns!!! awesome!


----------



## putty

send pics Terry!


----------



## terryR

for Putty,










I'm too embarrassed to photo the guys working.

Wife is outta town for the next week…shop should be done by then. Party here this weekend if youz guyz can find me with GPS…


----------



## theoldfart

Vaca packing has commenced










Bikes are next and the kites are already in the truck. That takes care of the important stuff. After that food and clothing!


----------



## 7Footer

I'm too embarrassed to photo the guys working.. Which one you got a chub for? hahahahaha
j.k. T-Rizzle, I am the same way, always feel weird about taking pics or video when people are working, even if it's something at my house or where I work. But a time lapse of your shop build would be pretty sweet!

Yes Old Fart! Go git sum. I been itchin for a camping/hiking/biking trip lately.

I'm calling the toy chests a success, they loved it, the big surprise was the parents were almost as excited as the kids, lol.


----------



## chrisstef

That is all the thanks a guy could ask for 7!


----------



## widdle

Those are cool 7..Didn't realize the panels were chalk board..Clever..

Good times Terry. How many guys do they have out there ? You should put on one of those canvas home depot nail pouch"s and start throwing a little 6" plastic torpedo level on the concrete and than put your hands on your hips and shake your head…Then be like,woah, woah woah….I need you guys to throw a little glue on those studs…


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahahahah! That would be freaking awesome. Seriously every time I see one of those little torpedo levels I think of my friend building my fence… I remember him trying to tell me that his little 6"er was more accurate than the 4ft level I offered him to use.. I didn't even bother trying to explain to him otherwise.


----------



## bandit571

Just got Craig back home today! Has a doctor's visit next Monday…..and can go back to work tomorrow, IF he feels like it.

Maybe I can get the bench cleared off, have a BIG mitrebox to finish refurbbing.


----------



## chrisstef

Fuggin widdle! 6" is definitely more accurate than 4'. Don't forget your white hard hat either Terry. Preferrably a full brim safari style. Oooorrrrr …. one of those cowboy hat hard hats. That would be fitting.

I love spotting guys with the ratcheting mechanism to the front because they wanted to wear their hard hat with the brim to the back so they just turned the whole thing around. Just flip the guts around please, your rookie is showing.

That's great news bandit!


----------



## theoldfart

Good to hear Bandit, best wished to you and your clan.


----------



## chrisstef

Is anyone else out there a pen snob or is it just me? I fuggin hoard these things in the back corner of my desk. Micro point only. Don't even come at me with the fine points.


----------



## Mosquito

And yet you post an image of a Fine point Stef…


----------



## jmartel

I got a fountain pen a little while ago. Nothing fancy, just a cheaper one but it's fugging amazing.


----------



## terryR

one old dude and 3 little mexicans…4 walls up and sheathed! freekin amazing how fast work goes when it's NOT ME.

no 6" levels here. either a Stanley SW with partial sticker or a 6-footer I use for fencing.

I'm a pencil snob, don't use pens,


----------



## terryR

those toy chests are the best!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not a snob, but the Pilot G-2 Extra Fine (05) for me please.


----------



## woodcox

Wow 7. Nice work. 
Mine needs one and a serious purge. Keep if it fits only. Come to think of it I have the most stuff. Nevermind.

What is to become of your shop after the new one is covered Terry? Nice pipe progress pic. I use what's sharp and near. Micros are special though.

Sharp jmart.


----------



## ShaneA

I like the Pilot Gel G-2 as well…I tend to keep a good eye on them, and actually will use one all the way up.


----------



## TheFridge

My go to pen. Mainly because they gave me a 6" X 6" X 24" box filled to the brim a couple years ago after I finished wiring their salon. Still trying to get rid of the last couple hundred. I intentionally leave them everywhere.


----------



## 7Footer

Best pens I've ever used. Pilot Dr. Grip… The blue one is 12 years old, got it fresh out of college on my first job, little dude has been with me ever since. 
I can't use those roller ball pens because I'm left handed, I end up getting super pissed every time because they skip due to me pushing them rather than pulling like if I were other handed. #leftyproblems










Been using the hell of out these lately too though, anti-smear, also for lefties.


----------



## TheFridge

Smearing is bad and unprofessional.


----------



## duckmilk

Clayton, great snag on the bandsaw. That thing is gorgeous.

DanK, wish I had the moolah for a wide belt sander.

Inlay looks nice Jmart.

Terry, progress pics would be enjoyed by all. Just be sneaky about taking them if you're embarrassed.

Have fun Kevin. I have wanted to build a kayak for some time now, all inspired by this place:
http://www.pygmyboats.com/index.html
They sell the kits all cnc cut, you put together. Trouble is, they are all sit-inside kayaks. I want a sit-on-top fishing type.

Congrats on the boxes 7. It's great to see them so happy.

Bunch of snobs, snort!


----------



## jmartel

This is what I use at work now. It was like $15. Really nice to use. Goes through a lot of ink though.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I prefer the stability and handling of the sit inside styles. Ours are sea kayaks, 14' 6", great for ocean swells and choppy water and since they're watertight you stay dry and warm relatively speaking!


----------



## bandit571

Pens? Fattest gel tips I can find…...the way Uncle Arthur (itis) has my fingers messed up, need the fat ones.

As for the metal working project:









They hold a board in place so I can saw a line. 









I can store them back here, when I don't need them. 









Big mitrebox…Stanley No. 358…....Might be close to having it all rehabbed up?


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Duck. Plans for a sit on top Kayak.

http://www.clcboats.com/shop/boats/stitch-and-glue-kayaks/sea-island-sport-sit-on-top-kayak-kit.html


----------



## bandit571

2….6…heave!


----------



## duckmilk

Ha, Kev, I was just trying to inspire you to build one of their sea Kayaks. Those things only weigh between 30 - 40 lbs. Beautiful too!

Wow, thanks Jmart! I'll spend way too much time now checking those things out. The wife and I are both in the "want" for some sit-on-tops cause we have access to this huge lake now. No need for sea kayaks and want to just jump in to swim sometimes.

Nice job on the 358 holds/stops Bandit.


----------



## widdle

I love my uniball


----------



## chrisstef

Pendulum ^

Dang 7 thats a long haul for a pen. You aint even filthed it up around the grip. Not a nibble on the end. Im suspect on your story bro.


----------



## widdle

It's always 6 o clock at my House…


----------



## chrisstef

Grandfather c(l)ock


----------



## jmartel

If you want to do it cheap and don't care about it being plastic, Costco has some sit on tops for a pretty good deal.

I'm more of a sit in kayak person. Longer the better. My little 10'x~30" isn't cutting it. The one I want to make is 17.5'x23".


----------



## CL810

Dan, when I was on Hwy 1 and saw the Olney sign I wondered if you had heard about it. Secretly hoped you had not. ;-)



> Cl810, you stealing tools from my back yard? Robinson is only 40 min away…could ve had donuts or something. Could have helped you load it, too. Ha. But didn t. That s one nice saw!
> 
> Now, you want to buy a good 15" wide belt sander just reconditioned to go with that saw?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## duckmilk

> Grandfather c(l)ock
> 
> - chrisstef


Limp?

Jmart, I already know the wife will want one this summer, not in 2 years which it will take me to finish my shop and build one. But, I will keep that link cause, at some time, I want to build one.

If you build your own, pictures and comments would be appreciated. Whether it is a sit-in or on-top, the basic construction tips are similar


----------



## jmartel

Check out the wooden boat forum. Lots of good info there. A lot of it is focused on sailboats, but general construction tips/processes still apply to kayaks.

http://forum.woodenboat.com


----------



## 7Footer

LOL @ my suspect pen story…. Yeah dude, you can't nibble a coated brass tip, and I havent "mucked" it up because i do fuggin office work, and for some reason that grip doesn't ever get dirty, everytime I've ever gotten something on it, it just wipes right off.. It's without a doubt the longest any pen I've ever had has survived, the Dr. Grip writing has completely worn off though. ... The black one had to be replaced about 5 years ago because it broke off just above the grip.

JOldschool rocking the calligraphy pen!

Good news about the kid Antonio Bandito…. I think I have the same miter box, can't remember though, I need to rehab mine!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ antonio bandito!


----------



## bandit571

Estevan to you…


----------



## duckmilk

Glad he's back home Bandit. Do you think he should go back to work this soon?


----------



## bandit571

Up to him, as he knows what all he has to do at work. They make car windows at the factory…..

Still has a nasty-assed cough…..

Didn't really like it when they yank the chest tube back out…...

need to get a drawing made, of the "tree" they used on the 358s. I think I can fabricate one, but need a picture to work off of. When one of those things run over $120.00 on feebay…...time to get to building.


----------



## TheFridge

Had a chest tube pulled out once or twice. The big one didn't really hurt that much. Felt like someone was digging around in my chest in a not really painful way and then pulled it out. Effing wierd.

It was probably pretty painful but Demerol is a wonderful drug when you really need it


----------



## bandit571

had two pulled from mine that time after a quad four bypass….and a few wires they had to pull out as well, should have known better after the way they yanked the catheter out.

He coughed up a bunch of stuff a while ago…..stuff is leaving, so he must be getting better….

Meds to fight the lung infections, screwed up the kidneys. once those were taken care of, he could go home.


----------



## johnstoneb

Duck
This is what you need instead of a sit on top. You can use them as a kick boat in flat water.



















With 2 rod holders on it. You don't have to switch lures or flies so often. A lot more stable in moving water.


----------



## jmartel

Attempted to go diving again last night. What a waste of time. High tide, so a long ass surface swim. 2ft chop the entire way out, so getting tossed around a lot while wearing all the gear. Get out there, and I can't even really see the end of my fins because the visibility was so bad.


----------



## Brit

I went to the launch party for my daughter's new EP 'On My Terms' last night. She killed it!










My favourite is the last track 'Remember'. Take a listen: https://jessicalovelock.bandcamp.com/album/on-my-terms


----------



## 7Footer

Antonio Bandito, errrr (gloria?) Estevan? I can take a better pic later tonight if you'd like, this is an old pic,but mine is a 358, you can see the tree hanging off the bottom right side… Someone else rehabbed a 358 too, might have been mr waffle stomp Airframer…









edit: it was Airframer, a couple of pics all the way at the bottom you can see the tree http://lumberjocks.com/Airframer/blog/41775


----------



## chrisstef

Here's hoping to your daughter making it big Brit! Prestons and Cliftons for all!!!


----------



## 7Footer

^+1 to that. Your daughter can really sing Andy!

Took back the Nike's I bought for bball because they were garbage, and decided to go with the Damian Lillard 2's, they are one of the most comfortable pairs of hoop shoes that I've ever had, but I broke first shoelace hook 15 minutes into my game last night! Wtf Adidas! I hope it was just a defective pair b-cuz these shoes are fuggin awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Is that berber carpeting on the toe? I suggest:


----------



## bandit571

> Antonio Bandito, errrr (gloria?) Estevan? I can take a better pic later tonight if you d like, this is an old pic,but mine is a 358, you can see the tree hanging off the bottom right side… Someone else rehabbed a 358 too, might have been mr waffle stomp Airframer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: it was Airframer, a couple of pics all the way at the bottom you can see the tree http://lumberjocks.com/Airframer/blog/41775
> 
> - 7Footer


Went over there to look it over…again. Hmmm, might be able to "cobble" something up…..we'll see…


----------



## 7Footer

LOL Stef! Could be some berber, it's smooth n silky though.

Estevan I think Smitty also can throw up a pic of the tree. I remember not knowing what it was and he put up a pic of his in action… he said the tree was worth as much as I paid for the whole box, I guess they are commonly missing, I say someone else make a shop made tree but can't remember where I saw it. 
edit: here is the improvised tree, about half way down… I'm on a roll today, lol. https://adriftwith.me/woodworking/2011/05/14/stanley-358-mitre-box-restoration/


----------



## ToddJB

Pic cred from Steferoni


----------



## bandit571

Thanks! I think that with a bit of bar stock and a couple connectors, I might be able to cobble one up…...need to go shopping at a Hardware store…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There are two sized of tree, based on size of box. The horizontal matches up to the deck of the box (roughly).Rod is standard bar stock, I'm told. Does 3/8" sound right? Damn, it's been so long since this stuff was talked about the first time that I'm not carrying the intel in my head anymore… Use it or lose it, that's what Stef always says…

EDIT: Close up of tree










EDIT2: The larger boxes included trees marked 3-4, for the first digit of the box model #. The smaller tree simply has a 2 on it that I've seen.


----------



## chrisstef

With regard to trees I always thought it was smoke em if ya got em …. I could be wrong. Stupid short term memory.

Or maybe it was my favorite blue house poem "Roll em fat, burn em slow, wear dark glasses so the boss don't know"


----------



## bandit571

Thank you, Smitty!

Stef: One smokes them UNDER a tree, if you got them. Used to call them "Lizard drill" You find a nice stump to lean against…..ice cold beer in one hand, joint in the other…..and just catch some rays….DAMHIKT….


----------



## bandit571

Knew a fellow that used to "refill" Swisher Sweets…........


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, they just sell them empty now a days bandit. Blunt wraps as the kids call em. Or so ive heard.


----------



## 7Footer

Boom, Smitty comin' thru!

A Bandit blunt? hahaha. Blunts were the one thing that always just wrecked me, and I had a couple buddies that almost exclusively smoked bleezy's, brutal.

I have a gripe. Is it really too much to ask that when I buy a tool it have at least a little bit of a sharp edge? I bought this little edge band trimmer the other night at Woodcraft because everyone said it makes things way easier, and it was total garbage, it cut maybe twice before it started tearing out the banding… I didn't want to pop for the spendy $28 dollar one, $17 was bad enough.. This thing might be going back though, not sure I want to take the time to sharpen it, I did just fine with a sharp razor.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Since you asked, yes, it's really too much to ask.
.
.
.
lawl.
.
.
.
No problem, Bandit. They're tough buggarts to find. I will say, however, that I'm not sure how useful they actually are. Maybe that's why so many were separated from the boxes in the first place. How many times, for example, are you going to have a stop suspended 3 or 4 feet from the edge of the box, for repeatable cuts? VS how many times do we need to move / coddle / care for the part between those times it's actually needed?

I know, it's heresy to say we don't 'need' such a part. But I'm just saying…


----------



## bandit571

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is now at work on making one tree. Mitre Box is the 358….and somehow, I have two Disston saws that go with the box…...at least according to the etch on each. Maybe keep the second one as a spare?

Back when I carried around two canteens…..one was for water…..the other was for Johnny Walker…...the water one always seem to last longer…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Not too much to ask, I've been disappointed a time or two by Rockler's offerings. I've learned to check all the reviews before buying something anymore. It's amazing how dull some of this "improved" stuff can be.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck
> This is what you need instead of a sit on top. You can use them as a kick boat in flat water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 rod holders on it. You don t have to switch lures or flies so often. A lot more stable in moving water.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Is that inflatable? What does it weigh? Where do you get one? What is your middle name? Do you prefer chips or fries with your burger?
Sorry for so many questions ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Andy (Brit) congrats on the launch party for your daughter. I'm sure you are a proud poppa 
She's got your…um…she doesn't look anything like you


----------



## bandit571

Shopping trip is done. 5/16" rod. and some 3/16"x 3/4" x 36" weld steel. flat….2 3/8" x 16 coupling nut, and two thumbscrews. Already had a JB Steelstick, from JB Weld. Intend to drill out the threads in the coupling nuts. Then drill and tap for the thumbscrews. Nuts are hex sided. IF I want, I can round them over a bit, just for looks..

Need to do a bit of measuring, maybe a drawing…..if I remember how to draw…


----------



## TheFridge

7, make sure hot melt glue isn't gumming up The works as you trim.

Edit: cavs are balling so far


----------



## woodcox

#2 haha. I'm slow.


----------



## johnstoneb

Duck
It's inflatable Aire uses a bladder inside a polyurethane outer tube that is nearly bulletproof and extremely easy to repair if it does puncture. It weighs 50 - 60 lbs I can lift it by myself but easier just to drag. do search for Outcast Aire for a dealer. The Aire factory is in Meridian, Id.
I prefer fries with my burger unless I am in England then I like chips with my fish.


----------



## terryR

Slow here.
tool porn…



















no, I'm not trying to purchase^
I mean, I would if I could…


----------



## chrisstef

Very slow day. An even slower day on the UConn board I watch. There's a current thread of your favorite Dorito. Personally I'm a spicy nacho guy with cool ranch and regular nacho rounding out my top three. Bottom of the barrel is sweet chili. They taste like regurgitated indian food.


----------



## ToddJB

holy-moly that is a thing of beauty.


----------



## jmartel

I want that lathe.

Stef, you ever try the Taco flavor? Amaze-balls.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Whoa. That looks like it belongs in Willy Wonka's factory (and I mean that in a good way).


----------



## Mosquito

I'm trying to pick up a Birthday present for myself… waiting and hoping to get an e-mail back from the seller… After I very nearly committed to buying a new Rikon last night, this popped up


----------



## Mosquito

.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I prefer plain tortilla chips with condiments - salsa, guac, cheesy stuff, chili (yes, that's a condiment for me), etc. When my self-loathing runs high, I'll pick up some Flaming Cheetos, but that's about the extent of my flavored snacks.


----------



## chrisstef

Flaming Cheetos reminded me of hot fries. Love me some Andy Capp's.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, one of those is on my want list. The ONLY thing that would make that one better, and this is sheerly aesthetics, is if it were a repulsion induction motor.


----------



## ToddJB

R.I. Motor










Capacitor Motor










I just like the look of the ones without the capacitors


----------



## Mosquito

I certainly don't disagree there, Todd. Though a Tach readout on the end of the capacitor housing would be pretty funny lol


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That would look hilarious. Then you could get a steel braided hose off the back attaching to a NOS tank.


----------



## Mosquito

I was thinking steel braided power cord… My computer modding seems to be bleeding over lol


----------



## 7Footer

^easy fellas… Ur gonna have to flip ur chubs up under the belt. lawl.

Nacho cheese

Man that old ARN is a beauty..

Mos is that like a 16" or 18" (or just a 12") wheel? Looks beefy. Me likey, been keeping my peepers peeled for something like that as well.


----------



## Mosquito

it's a 12" disc. I'm not sure if I'd want to go much larger than that, as it would mean I'd have to order sand paper. Not that bad to order it, but I know myself and it'd be a lot easier to just make a run to pick up more. Undoubtedly the only time I'd order more is when I need it lol


----------



## ToddJB

I have also heard that 12" is about a big as you want to go without stepping down the speed of the motor because the outer edges are spinning so fast that they burn your wood.


----------



## chrisstef

7 chub flips like 8th grade gym class.


----------



## Tugboater78

> And yet you post an image of a Fine point Stef…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Only pens i will buy, and if i have to write more than my name. Only ones that allow someone to read my writing. Burn all ball points!

Want me a kayak, and a place less than 4 hrs away with white water..

Towboatin again, 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off, 3 weeks on ,1.5 weeks off, doing that marriage thing, 1 week in Orlando FL area (hope no shooters or gators to worry about)

Shop consolidation is still a wreck, but hopefully can get it straightened up when i get home again.


----------



## 7Footer

I've had to suppress many a chub, that's for sure.

What happened to Tony? Did he get Taken ?


----------



## Brit

What? Tony got taken?

We will find them and we will kill them. We have a very particular set of skills that make us a nightmare for people like them.

Might have to hop on over to Germany and run across a few rooftops.


----------



## bandit571

Shopping trip today involved rustiness….









Dollar for the 150 mitrebox, 7 for the two block planes, fifty cents for the Jacobs 1/2" chuck key, with 2' of chain.

Already had a saw for the Stanley 150…...may need to find a few bolts and screws for it, though. Not too bad a day?


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit do you mean 150? I wasn't aware of a Stanley 120.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is that a mungo bolt sticking in that #150? Oh, the Humanity…
.
.
.
Tony must be found.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Have replaced that ugly bolt with a thumbscrew….will need two of them. Rehab as soon as I get that BIG 358 off the bench….


----------



## 7Footer

He's at the house with the red door.


----------



## Brit




----------



## duckmilk

Not as slow as me WC

Big Iron--an old country song

Nice find on the 150 Bandito

Haha @ we'll leave the EU. How's that going by the way?


----------



## 7Footer

Lol! I'm hoping Mr. T is just knee deep in some strange.. He found himself a vagician.


----------



## bandit571

Are you sure that the house doesn't have a red light as well as a red door?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mos, that's a good lookin sander, get it! I have an older Delta RI motor in the attic I'm either going to use for a project or sell it, running kinda skinny on project ideas right now. Here's pictures hanging off the back of my DP before I installed a 3ph with a VFD.


----------



## TheFridge

Help me. Please.

I just watched "Mannequin" from 1987 and I am ashamed of myself. The whole movie. Not just a part.


----------



## duckmilk

So, you want to have a job dressing mannequins?


----------



## TheFridge

Hell, if I'm gonna do that I might as well bed them too. Plastic never says no.


----------



## jmartel

Well, the technology has progressed quite a bit since 1987. Japan is the current leader in sex robots, so you should look there first.


----------



## chrisstef

Double post cuz im kinda pumped

I would like to thank the god of rust for his wonderful bounty today. A crisp $10 bill got me a #192, beat up 9 1/4, disston square and, the stars of the show, original Stanley #12 irons. A regular and a 22tpi toothed iron!!!!


----------



## Mosquito

Just noticed the craigslist seller put a phone # on the add, so called and left a message. Hopefully it's still available, and will be Sunday evening, as I'm at the cabin for the weekend


----------



## Mosquito

No dice. Oh well…


----------



## duckmilk

Bummer Mos.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Stef. Do you have a #12?


----------



## bandit571

Not much of a rust hunt today….....just a "cordless" weed whacker…..Added half a roll of black tape to the wood handle, to improve the grip. All I have to do to use this thing is swing it like a ballbat, or a driver. Business end has a "D" shape to it. Nice big wooden shaft. Just need someone to do the weeding for me…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Help me. Please.
> 
> I just watched "Mannequin" from 1987 and I am ashamed of myself. The whole movie. Not just a part.
> 
> - TheFridge


I loved that movie when I was a kid. Prolly would be painful to watch now.

Also love the 80s John Cusack movies. "I want my two dollars."


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed duck. A 12 1/2 gifted to me from hog sans any blades so these two make me whole and then some.


----------



## duckmilk

Is this what you are talking about Bandit?










This one was my dad's. I had to sharpen the edges, on the bottom side with a file, to make it work better.
Not today though. 95 deg with about a 105 deg heat index lol.


----------



## bandit571

Yep..









Was swinging it like I was still playing slow-pitch softball…..taped up the wood handle for a better grip….Left me a bit like this..









One tired pup…


----------



## duckmilk

I swing it like a golf swing, slice to the right, hook to the left, try not to hit yourself 

Sharpen those blades, much easier….but not as easy as a riding mower.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, seriously: where's Tony?


----------



## chrisstef

hopefully hes just tied up with a couple days of travel n whatnot ^.

Or he met a handsome bavarian gentleman, cut all outside communications and has been living in ignorant bliss while eating weinerschnitzel in liederhosen.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh and happy pappys day to all you fellas. Check out the card N made at daycare for me:


----------



## WillliamMSP

Lol - awesome.


----------



## terryR

Priceless, Stef!

I'm pretty sure I caught a glimpse of Tony's face on youPorn last night on a new video someone posted from Germany. search for '4 hot deutsch babes and T'


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Fathers day to all you dads out there. Cool card Stef. Maybe I'll get lucky and my son will call.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahah, that is great Stef. Love it.

Happy old man's day fellers!


----------



## Tugboater78

Fiance out antiquing (sp?) With her dad today, says she has seen lots and lots of handplanes today and many other tools. I am regretting not teaching her what to look for yet..

She acquire the calipers/dividers above for $7 though..

Its hot out here, shovin upstream just below Ashland, KY.


----------



## Tim457

Stef that's even better since someone at the daycare listened to that and wrote it down for him. That or N just has the most impressive 5 year old handwriting ever.

Happy Fathers Day dudes. Kayaking and biking have me tuckered out.

I've considered getting a good reel mower, but 1/4 acre is just a bit more than I'd want to tackle on a regular basis and they're too expensive to have around just for when I have time. Sure would be good exercise.


----------



## jmartel

So I stole a small chunk of apple log out of a state park up in the san juans. Going to cut it up this week to try and get some stock for saw handles.


----------



## bandit571

Fathers' Day gift..









According to what is written on that handle…"You can never have too many tools"

Underneath that sagely handle: " he who dies with the most tools…WINS"

I guess I will have to find a place to hang this canvas on frame picture….


----------



## Brit




----------



## chrisstef

Baaaahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## ShaneA

He should be easy to spot in a crowd with that hat on. Hopefully, he is not caught up in an international incident.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got confirmation that our resident broom master Viking is alive and well. There's quite a story there though. Missed planes, missed runways, crazed bavarians and an epic battle. Id go on but I figure its best to let Tony tell his own story.


----------



## smitdog

LOLZ - Andy for the win!

Speaking of wins, how 'bout dem Cavs?

EDIT: Can't wait for the full Tony account…


----------



## chrisstef

That was a great game last night. I didn't have much faith that the cavs could pull it off but I'm happy they did. Mostly for the city of Cleveland. That kyrie dagger 3 was impressive. I thought GS made had some awful shot selections at the end of the game.

A deep deep sports slumber is upon us. I will be watching the Copa Tuesday night though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It was a great B-ball game. I'm glad that the Cavs won also.

I don't think I'll be watching another US Open though. Ef'in USGA was trying to cheat Dustin out of another major. Shame on them!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yeah, football training camp is as exciting as it's going to get for me until the season starts in earnest. Man, I hope the Vikes smack people around this year. Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## chrisstef

revival post


----------



## CL810

I'm with you Paul. Nazi rules official wants to rule the world. DJ gets ruling from official on 5th green he's good to go, then it should be end of story. Azinger and Faxon had to restrain themselves but you could tell they were fired up. Wonder if that was the first time the USGA was booed at the trophy presentation?


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that whole fiasco with the Open was hot garbage. DJ earned it though!

Cavs, Lebron… awesome game 7! Couldn't ask for much more. Kyrie's 3, Lebron's block on Iggy… Wow.

Lol, can't wait to hear Tony's story.

JThievery!


----------



## TheFridge

> JThievery!
> 
> - 7Footer


I was thinking the same but didn't press send because I didn't want to be a dick. Dick.

Last 2 finals games were great. I hate finesse teams. 3 point shooting bastards.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha! Fuggin' Stef… No story to getting back; arrived in Los Angeles Wednesday evening, got lost in a woman for a few days, visited parents in San Diego area for Father's Day, and now back at work trying to dig out my desk today.

Thanks for the concern guys, I appreciate the care.

Read the thread to get caught up but not much time to comment, thank you for all the reading material boys!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Glad you made it back safe Tony.

I don't think that was the first time the USGA was booed Andy. It seems there is controversy surrounding almost every US Open. This is not the first time that Dustin has been caught in a controversial call. Remember what happened to him at Whistling Straights?


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes, I'm barely hanging on.

I've been dying from Hand, Foot and Mouth for the last week. My face looks like I have leprosy. Starting yesterday I was feeling exceptionally better, but woke up this morning at 5am with a bad case of the no waits and I'm been a faucet since.

Today I suck.

Tony, glad you're alive.


----------



## Brit

Sorry to hear that Todd, that's a bummer. Are the rest of the family Ok? Usually lasts about 7-10 days I think so you should be over the worst of it now. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Aww man, that sucks todd. The wee one hook ya up with that? Im tempted to ask for a pic. Of the face, not the bowl destruction.

Final phase of painting trim tonight. First floor is almost complete. Anyone got a tutorial on replacing a raised panel on a door? If got an idea of how i can do it but always lookin for the easiest way. Stupid old cat door.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, the little dude got the HFM first, and it was actually pretty mild in him. He got the sore throat, but minimal bumps, he's been better for a few days, but he woke up squirting this morning too. The ladies have thankfully so far been spared.

Instep of foot:


----------



## chrisstef

^


----------



## smitdog

That sucks Todd! Hope you get over it soon. Little grubbers anyway… Kids' clothes ought to come with sanitizer impregnated into the fibers…

uuhhuhuhuhu… he said impregnated (in Butthead voice)


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## ShaneA

We may have to euthanize Todd. Isn't that how the farmers roll? Who has the shovel?


----------



## putty

Todd, I know what you are going through, I caught it once, I had to wear flip flops for about a week around thanksgiving one year. I also caught the mystery bug from my daughters day care…turned out to be a mild strain of meningitis!!

Can I throw out the rule of thumb of drying wood 1"per year? I cut these turning blanks from neighborhood trees and firewood. Bradford pear, Holly, Mesquite, Ambrosia Maple. I have them up in the loft of the shed. They have been in there since last august. It gets up to 110' in the summer, an average winter day was about 85' They are 1.5' and 2" blanks. The heat has melted the paraffin wax off some of the blanks. I don't have a moisture meter and assume with this heat they may be dry by now?


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL! @ Andy's missing person poster.

Holy crap Todd! Sorry man.

Wow Putty, that is a mean temperature for it over the spring?


----------



## putty

It has a dark roof and the Texas sun beats on it.

Glad to see you are alive Tony, and not in some gay German bondage situation!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is almost a kiln set up then.

Thank you, I think that costs extra Putty.


----------



## widdle

Well now that tony has been found, Where is Pezy ?


----------



## bandit571

A Horror story…..was a time when the wife, her daughter, and HER daughter all went through PMS at the same week…....That is why there was a lock on the INSIDE of the shop's door…...Take a cooler of cold ones along, and hang out where it is quiet and "safe"...


----------



## duckmilk

Tony, glad you're back. Re: getting lost in a woman, did you fall in?

Todd, have you talked to your Vet about that?

I keep a small beer refrigerator in my shop Bandit.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry to hear about your ailments Todd.

Pictures and description caused an early withdrawal from lunch.


----------



## Tim457

Tony, sounds like someone was happy to have you back. Glad you had a good trip and made it safe.

Todd, that blows. My kids have had HF&M and it's friends a couple times each I think, but I don't think I've ever had it. Or maybe it was just mild.


----------



## 489tad

I've been having fun. Not as much as Tony but fun.


----------



## TheFridge

My baby girl (3yo) had HF&M once. The red whelps were pretty bad.

Ironically, she caught it after she stole my wallet, kicked the dog and back talked me at the dinner table….

And miraculously she's never caught it again.


----------



## CL810

Funny!


----------



## bandit571

Not much fun in the shop tonight…..even broke a tap inside a hole….









Since I don't have a welder, nor know how to weld….need to drill and tap a few holes….meh, work in progress..

As for the "other" mitrebox in rehab..









Deck is 1/2" ply, will do as a pattern. Base has been cleaned of rust, and Rustoleumed black….need to work on the rest of the Stanley #150….


----------



## TheFridge

Good times bros. Good times.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Was working windows in the old Village building, now putting back the handrail taken down 60+ years ago. Dad and and I made balusters from red pine and installed Saturday.

From this:









To this:


----------



## putty

That is a neat old building Smitty, what is it going to be?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No falling involved Duck.

Right on Dan, looks like a great day.

That's sexy Fridge, not the the HF&M but the other one.

So awesome Smitty!!! Love seeing that, thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The building adjoins a couple of ball fields, and plan is to close the street for a community space. Building on a roof, opening up walls, etc. Interior seating, ceiling fans, lots of outlets for gatherings (roasters), sink, handicapped-accessible (unisex) restroom, fridge, etc. Reclaiming it for the public once again (it's been 'closed' for more than a dozen years).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent!


----------



## terryR

Oh no, Todd. That ish looks awful, probably feels worse! I'm going to sharpen the shovel…

good stuff, Fridge! damn yer camera takes clear shots.

putty, kiln lookin good! Seriously, i think paraffin melts at 160 degrees, so you caught it on a cool day. LOL! don't waste your money on a moisture meter since they don't display negative integers.


----------



## ToddJB

Kitchen remodel was suppose to start next Friday. Contractor bailed last night. Pissed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gah!!! WTF?


----------



## TheFridge

My iPhone terry.

Damn Todd. I've rarely heard of someone having as many problems with contractors as you have.

Merit: Tony you're a sweetheart


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good up there Dan. Lil windy eh?
Smitty, love your work.
Look spiffy bandito.
That's crap Todd. Not a whole hell of a lot you can do though huh?

Got piles of paperwork and too many new jobs starting. Been getting phone calls on a helipad demo I looked at. 10 stories up and a complete walk off. Had to belly crawl up there so I could see how the fence was fastened at the edge. That's a looong way down lemme tell ya.

We're doing a job at one of the local aquariums and the penguin enclosure is right behind a couple of double wide trailers we need to wreck. Interesting fact …. penguins will eat absolutely anything. So much so that they had to be put away while we did the demo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very bad news, Todd.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Can I throw out the rule of thumb of drying wood 1"per year? I cut these turning blanks from neighborhood trees and firewood. Bradford pear, Holly, Mesquite, Ambrosia Maple. I have them up in the loft of the shed. They have been in there since last august. It gets up to 110 in the summer, an average winter day was about 85 They are 1.5 and 2" blanks. The heat has melted the paraffin wax off some of the blanks. I don t have a moisture meter and assume with this heat they may be dry by now?
> - putty


No doubt putty. 
I bought some freshly sawn ash & maple the beginning of April which was very wet. I stacked & stickered it in the barn. My dad would keep keep the door open on the dry days for ventilation. Now he needs room for hay, so I pulled half of each pile last week to finish drying it in the cargo trailer. I cut a board in the center and it was already down to 12%. I had 500 bd ft dried in the trailer in 4 days. On the fith day, I turned on the milk heater in the morning and at 85 degrees outside, the trailer got up to 142 that day. I pulled a board out and it was below 6%, both meters couldn't read it. BTW, does anyone know if it's a problem to let the wood get too dry?

I was looking at drying charts and for my area, April/May is the best time to cut & dry wood. It showed red oak drying in 2 months. If cut and stacked in September/October, it can take 6 months.


----------



## smitdog

For those of you that like old architecture, I'm working on a project for a new hotel on our downtown square. They want a sort of old vs new photo behind the welcome counter and these are the 2 pics they want to use.










It replaced a very old historic hotel, the Curtis Hotel, and they attempted to keep some of the old details in the new construction but I wish they would have included more of the fine details. Maybe they were going more "modern" but it doesn't match as well with most of the other old downtown buildings. Any way you look at it though, the old building was getting unsafe and apparently it would have been too expensive to restore so at the very least we have a nice usable structure downtown.

My town is also home to our country's only remaining original 19th century theater, the Woodward Opera House. The first recorded event was held in December of 1851 which was a lecture by Dr. Boynton pertaining to electricity. I'll upload some pictures from it's restoration later for any interested.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Tony, glad you re back. Re: getting lost in a woman, did you fall in?
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## ToddJB

The ********************tiest part is this guy is a "friend". The work was actually suppose to start yesterday, but last week he asked if he could push it back, and I said "okay, but work absolutely has to start by the 4th". "No problem, I can commit to that".

Apparently he is unaware of what the word commit means.

Now I'm resorting to the website Porch.com and every yay-hoo in the book is calling me.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats his reasoning for backing out? That's bush league in my book. Id like to hand deliver him a nice isht sandwich for lunch.


----------



## jmartel

Sucks, Todd. With your luck you should probably stick with people who sign contracts now. At least then you'd have some recourse for it.


----------



## Mosquito

> BTW, does anyone know if it s a problem to let the wood get too dry?
> 
> - ClammyBallz


Not really, can cause more cracking, checking, and splitting though. Also, there's no point in going too far, it's just going to soak up the moisture in the shop when you bring it in and store it anyway


----------



## ToddJB

He said his other two projects are dragging their feet with making decisions and keep tacking on additional work, which may very well be true, but his overbooking has left me in this spot.

J, yeah, I hear ya. The tough part for me is that I'd love to avoid the big guys who aren't willing to skirt some things and let me work with them. I.E. I'd really prefer not pulling permits, and there is some work that I would like to do (for cost savings), and though I am not sure of it, it seems unlikely that bigger crews would do that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ....It replaced a very old historic hotel, the Curtis Hotel, and they attempted to keep some of the old details in the new construction but I wish they would have included more of the fine details. Maybe they were going more "modern" but it doesn't match as well with most of the other old downtown buildings. ... - smitdog


 - It's a shame they don't value the "fine details" indeed; they are what set the beauty of the craft apart. Without them they end up with the homogenized boxes, we so often see, bearing a whiff of the art/skill/craft that buildings have the potential to exhude. Look at their nod/answer to the mansard roof of the old, why even bother? sigh

Sorry Todd.


----------



## smitdog

My sentiments as well Tony…

I guess vs. the alternative of a dilapidated building it's a plus, but just a slight plus! It pains me to see that obviously our "small town" 100 plus years ago was one of craftsmanship and class that today has been reduced to a mere imitation of a more grandiose time… What's really ironic is the hotel is called The Grand, ha!


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap, Todd. Double suxors with whatever it is you have and the contractor bailing. Sorry man!

Glad to hear Tony is okay, although I was hoping there'd be more of a story. At least it sounds like you got your B's properly drained as soon as you got home.

Pezzy get all wrapped up in farm life already? I think Pezzy ought to go stay with Duck for a couple weeks before he moves into that property, have Duck show him the ropes, ya know.

Lol, looks like Dan is having a blast.

Cool looking stuff Smitty

Nice shaves and plane there re-Fridge…


----------



## SASmith

> Todd, I know what you are going through, I caught it once, I had to wear flip flops for about a week around thanksgiving one year. I also caught the mystery bug from my daughters day care…turned out to be a mild strain of meningitis!!
> 
> Can I throw out the rule of thumb of drying wood 1"per year? I cut these turning blanks from neighborhood trees and firewood. Bradford pear, Holly, Mesquite, Ambrosia Maple. I have them up in the loft of the shed. They have been in there since last august. It gets up to 110 in the summer, an average winter day was about 85 They are 1.5 and 2" blanks. The heat has melted the paraffin wax off some of the blanks. I don t have a moisture meter and assume with this heat they may be dry by now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - putty


Putty, I stickered 2000 bf of ambrosia maple at the end of april and it is now at 12%. That is about as low as it will go outside here.

To check the moisture content of a piece without a meter you can do some math:

First cut a chunk of wood. Any size but I go around 12" long. Weigh it. Then cook it in the oven till it stops loosing weight. Then you have the oven dry weight.

(Initial weight minus oven dry weight) divided by oven dry weight times 100% equals moisture content

I recently did the oven dry test on the ambrosia just to check my meter for accuracy.

I bet your wood is dry enough.


----------



## bandit571

I think this is about ready to go to work?









Have it outside, letting the sun cook the paint a bit..









Not too bad, for a $1 mitrebox?


----------



## putty

Thanks for the drying info guys…I will say that they are dry enough

...I assume for small turnings the moisture content is not as critical…?

Bandit, nice save there!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure whomever poly'd the doors in my house did so in a barbershop next door to a dust factory.


----------



## TheFridge

One thing I want to know is why can't babies get sustence from something easy. Like cold beer. Warming the formula or the milk of the breast without a microwave is a bitch.


----------



## jmartel

Seems times have gotten a bit rough for Todd.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> One thing I want to know is why can t babies get sustence from something easy. Like cold beer. Warming the formula or the milk of the breast without a microwave is a bitch.
> 
> - TheFridge


I think cold beer would be fine. It's got calories and carbohydrates. I say try it out, what could it hurt?


----------



## chrisstef

That's hilarious Jmart. Lepercycle.


----------



## bandit571

Unicycle with training wheels?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amazing.


----------



## smitdog

Complete with Murse… I always knew Todd was a secret hipster


----------



## TheFridge

> Complete with Murse… I always knew Todd was a secret hipster
> 
> - smitdog


For the win


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that your picture Jmart? You caught that out in the wild?


----------



## jmartel

Not my photo. Found it and it looked like Todd so I figured I'd share with the group.

Finished the veneer cutting/inlay last night. Some spots that need filled in after gluing up which I'm not too happy about, but overall it came out pretty good.










Way more tedious and time consuming than I had planned for when I quoted a price.


----------



## terryR

Looks good JSpots. Fill in with veneer? I want to learn to make lovely signs. Please post a blog!

Any wannabe farm boys come on down to Alabammy. we're about to dig fencing and I'll let you earn the first blister. Neighbor has talked me into renting a Bobcat with pole digger attachment for about the cost of a LN plane per day. Cheaper then new shoulders…I've been shopping!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seems like a skid-steer would more than pay for itself on a farm.


----------



## chrisstef

Mske sure you get one on tracks and not tires terry. High flow hydraulics on S series to run that auger too. Tires will leave terrible ruts. Not enough hydro flow will bog down the machine too.


----------



## terryR

thanks, stef. definitely tracks for what I need.

T, I'm a money whore. Don't wanna spend any; especially on a tool that means I HAVE to work more! LOL! would rather buy air conditioning for the new shop, and M&M's.

edit…stef, I can only choose the ONE for rent in town. yep, one to choose from!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Save the money for the essentials, perfectly understandable.


----------



## jmartel

> Looks good JSpots. Fill in with veneer? I want to learn to make lovely signs. Please post a blog!
> 
> - terryR


Larger spots with veneer, smaller spots with mastic (glue plus sawdust. Probably sand down a piece of ebony scrap for this since it's black).

It's basically just tracing things with an exacto knife. Cut out the pieces to be inlayed, then tape down and trace it onto the background. Cut out the corresponding shape, put the inlay in place, use veneer tape. It's not difficult, just tedious. And frustrating when veneer breaks.


----------



## 7Footer

^JBlog complete! lol.

Spent well over 20 hours since sunday editing footage from my toy chest build, only to have my $hitty a$$ movie maker program dirf the burl and lose allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll of the editing I did. I have 200 gb of video, it takes a bit of time to import that and prepare for editing. After compiling and getting all of the bs out, my video was 38 minutes long (way to long of course), and i literally had just finished importing all of the footage and the timeline so I could cut the time way down. Angry. 









Mos, what program do you use to edit? I am thinking about just biting the bullet and buying Pinnacle pro, Sony vegas pro or maybe cyber link.


----------



## ToddJB

That sucks, 7. That happened to me once, and I've never edited a video since.

Jmart, I love my unicycle.


----------



## jmartel

Well I sort of did a blog on the serving tray I did a few years ago.

http://lumberjocks.com/jmartel/blog/series/7308


----------



## Tim457

> Complete with Murse… I always knew Todd was a secret hipster
> 
> - smitdog


Who said it was a secret?



> Any wannabe farm boys come on down to Alabammy. we re about to dig fencing and I ll let you earn the first blister. Neighbor has talked me into renting a Bobcat with pole digger attachment for about the cost of a LN plane per day. Cheaper then new shoulders…I ve been shopping!
> 
> - terryR


If I have a few post holes to dig I like getting the exercise when doing it by hand, but many more than that and the bobcat with auger is a no brainer. Too bad you don't know someone with a bobcat. I'd head on down for labor if I could.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah man, brutal, idk if movie maker just can't allocated enough resources, but I'm using a boss computer that should be able to handle it no problem… I've had movie maker screw up on my before but never quite like this, but I've also never used movie maker with that much footage.

Omg I forgot, that pic of Todd with his Indy Jones man bag on the weird bike is freaking epic. You recovering from the HFM yet?

Terry, I know a guy who goes around the country setting up auctions for construction equipment, you can get a little skid steer for a pretty solid price!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry 7. Damn that would make me mad.


----------



## ToddJB

7, yeah, things seems to be slowly clearing up.


----------



## 7Footer

Thats crazy Todd, I was reading up a little bit on HFM the other day… Before you said it, I'd never even heard of that, when you said you had, at first I just thought it was a figure of speech.

With how hot it's been down South, I almost bought this for Tony last night, perfect timing for the 4th.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha! Dude hates my fish hat.


----------



## bandit571

Needs one of these…









Mine is a bit on the old side, though…


----------



## 7Footer

I'm coming around though T, I just really like poking fun at you… You bet your A that if I lived where you live I'd have a couple, would almost have to when you were working outside. I'm not much for hats anymore, used to be a huge hat guy, but not so much now. In middle school I rocked a Trail Blazers boonie hat.. I cut off the cord thing that straps it to your dome though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know brother, it's funny.

I can't fit my ****************************** hat into my pack or I'd tilt that one on my noggin'. One of these days I'll get someone to take a picture of me in it and swap out my icon just for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Isnt claires a costume jewelry joint? Had to find some new earings to match your freshly bedazzled panties huh 7. Its cute that your wife held tour hand through it all.


----------



## 7Footer

Yes it is.. I knew one of yous would comment on that! But you're gonna feel like an ass after I tell you this - we were there looking for head wraps for wifey's grandma who starts chemo on friday… Wife is organizing a bday party for her when she goes to Brazil in September, and is trying to buy a bunch of wraps, wigs and hats and is gonna have everyone wear them at the party to make her feel comfortable.

Lol @ "isnt claires a …? " you know exactly what claire's is! hahahaha


----------



## chrisstef

Insert foot in mouth.

Ur still a pre-op trans.


----------



## TheFridge

I like to see a bedazzled panther saw in person….


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL!!!


----------



## 7Footer

Sorry to put you on blast….

LOL! Who taught you how to do this stuff??








I learned it by watching you!

Stef puts the Q in LGBTQ


----------



## ToddJB

I got pierced at a Claire's once.


----------



## 7Footer

^hahaha, I hope that's true!

Didn't know Claire's does prince alberts..


----------



## ToddJB

> Didn t know Claire s does prince alberts..
> 
> - 7Footer


I like to refer to it as a Lord Tariq that they gave with their Peter Gunz


----------



## Pezking7p

Friends?









The biggest burl I've ever seen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Pez!


----------



## ToddJB

Own a new farm yet, Pez?


----------



## chrisstef

> Didn t know Claire s does prince alberts..
> 
> - 7Footer
> 
> I like to refer to it as a Lord Tariq that they gave with their Peter Gunz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Uptown baby, up town baby, we gets down down baby.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here you go.


----------



## 489tad

I guess I have to build a bench to complete the LJ's photo requirements. Unless I loose a bet and have to dress as a chicken or something. Has that bet pic been posted yet, or did someone forget?


----------



## Brit

7 - That sucks about loosing your raw footage man. I used Cyberlink Power Director when I did my saw sharpening video. I got the hang of it pretty quickly and it got the job done. I actually bought the suite of software, but honestly I've never used any of the other stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HA! Nice Dan!!! Great sky in your photos too. Thanks man.


----------



## JayT

> Unless I lose a bet and have to dress as a chicken or something. Has that bet pic been posted yet, or did someone forget?
> 
> - 489tad


Well, the pic hasn't been posted. Up to you as to making a determination about why.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I guess I have to build a bench to complete the LJ s photo requirements. Unless I loose a bet and have to dress as a chicken or something. Has that bet pic been posted yet, or did someone forget?
> 
> - 489tad


I posted this on the red headed stepchild thread already, but I'm getting close on completing my workbench.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fricken' shirkers…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Bulldog.

"pre-op tran" is still making me giggle.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, BD. And that's a heck of a shop too


----------



## chrisstef

Hangs head. I will make good. I promise. I'm a bad human but i havent forgot.


----------



## Brit

Yeah that's an HR violation if I ever heard one.


----------



## chrisstef

blocked ^


----------



## ShaneA

HR Violation, lol. Not too many of those around these parts, so when they are alleged. It is pretty serious.


----------



## 7Footer

Andy - yeah Cyberlink won some award this year I think… I watched a couple videos about it, it looks pretty awesome. Seems like you can't really go wrong with any of the real popular ones, I might just do it. There are a couple you can try for 30 days or so, maybe I'll do that first. Interesting about the rendering and editing speed that all of these talk about, thats probably my biggest hangup with WMM, I import about 12 gigs at a time, and it takes WMM roughly 20 minutes to get them prepared to be edited.

Geez Bulldog, that bench is pimp!

Dan, channeling his inner Tony!


----------



## Mosquito

I use Pinnacle Studio for all of my video editing. Not free, but decently cheap, though you have to pay for each major release (ex 16, 17, 18, 19), but the minor versions (18.5) are included.

I used WMM for a while. It works well for basic editing and what not. I also use it for time-lapse if I don't just use the gopro software.


----------



## smitdog

Dang Bulldog, that bench pic just caused a tucking situation… The 2-tone is sweet, what were your stock choices? That wagon is ballz out!

PS. What I could do if I had access to equipment like that…


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Yeah that s an HR violation if I ever heard one.
> 
> - Brit


I've had to go to three sexual harassment trainings from our HR department. They are boring and normally too long, but I'm getting a lot more talented at harassing people.


----------



## widdle

How's the shop Terry ?
Kansas played uconn in march lol…


----------



## chrisstef

Did you see how long it took me to build a bench widdle???


----------



## JayT

> How s the shop Terry ?
> Kansas played uconn in march lol…
> 
> - widdle


Keep in mind how long it took stef to build his bench. He just runs on a totally different sense of time than the rest of the world, bless his heart.


----------



## chrisstef

Get outta my head jayt!! Timestamped n everything. Lol.


----------



## JayT

Dude, I don't want to be in your head, it's not a very nice place to be.

Kinda like a big, dark, empty warehouse that hasn't been used in years and is falling apart, with random junk scattered here and there. All that is set off by the well stocked adult video store in the corner.


----------



## TheFridge

> Yeah that s an HR violation if I ever heard one.
> 
> - Brit
> 
> I ve had to go to three sexual harassment trainings from our HR department. They are boring and normally too long, but I m getting a lot more talented at harassing people.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Hell. My companies policy is to have a minimum of 6 sexual harassment incidents per person per day with penalties if your quota isn't met.


----------



## ToddJB

> Dude, I don t want to be in your head, it s not a very nice place to be.
> 
> Kinda like a big, dark, empty warehouse that hasn t been used in years and is falling apart, with random junk scattered here and there. All that is set off by the well stocked adult video store in the corner.
> 
> - JayT


I was thinking more like the BeetleJuice Brothel in the ghost town model


----------



## chrisstef

Its more of a chemically impregnated worn sponge. It retains mostly filth. Its capable of holding only a certain amount of knowledge then begins to leak. The leak occasionally drips useful information but its typically useless drivel, penis shaped pools and worthless factoids.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Dang Bulldog, that bench pic just caused a tucking situation… The 2-tone is sweet, what were your stock choices? That wagon is ballz out!
> 
> PS. What I could do if I had access to equipment like that…
> 
> - smitdog


Cherry and soft maple. The leg chop and the first board in the front slab are both hard maple. Thanks for the compliments! My inspiration was CL810's Roubo. His is better (I prefer the Benchcrafted leg vise though).


----------



## widdle

Grab a piece of paper and a sharpie, write i love Oregon basketball, and tape it to shirt and be done already…


----------



## duckmilk

> Pezzy get all wrapped up in farm life already? I think Pezzy ought to go stay with Duck for a couple weeks before he moves into that property, have Duck show him the ropes, ya know.
> 
> Cool looking stuff Smitty
> 
> - 7Footer


 Dang, this thread was sooo slow for a while, and now, after a couple days, it took off!

Pez, the ropes include a lot of mowing, and watering, and taking care of overheated animals. I'm little help with fowl, but my neighbor raises chickens, turkeys, goats, pigs and whatever all together in a 70' by 70' pen. they all get along nicely. Where's that tree?

Smitty, love the work you and your dad are doing. Very cool! More pics if you have the time.

Terry, a friend of mine built several miles of fence using a skid loader with attachments to drive the posts (pipe) and stretch the fence.

Nice job on the bench Bulldog!

Hahahaha @ the inside of Stef's head!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Duck. The next bit of adventure will be re-installing five double hung windows. Ten sashes, two 9 lb cast iron window weights each. Bought authentic sash cord via the interwebs, so all I need is time. I haven't done window weight restoration before, but I'm thinking it's a skill worth having, right?  I think a blog post with pics would be kinda cool.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like Duck killed the thread. Way to go.

Got the veneer glued to the backer last night. Using a heated aluminum plate between the cauls and the veneer made it so much easier to do. Should have done that years ago. No bubbles or wrinkles at all. 20 sec on a propane grill, pop on the veneer, clamp everything down and it's good to go.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah it would be cool! Yes please.


----------



## ToddJB

Have had two dudes (of bigger crews) come out and scope the kitchen project. Both guys seemed pretty knowledgeable and were asking the right questions - so that felt good. Both have verbally communicated that they would both be able to start demo on the 5th, and both have said that they will get me quote by Sat.

Here's hoping.

Also, I've come to realize I have many skills, but one I do not have is sizing people up. I'm really not good at reading the quality of person. This is directly related to my previous statement, and my life.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's 'cause bankers only see people as accounts.


----------



## Slyy

Well, it's official: I'm now a Licensed Registered Nurse.

I think my skirt and hat are supposed to be in the mail and here next week.
I'm pretty sure I had my worst night's sleep ever waiting for my license number to be posted, confirming I had passed boards. I am not a stress kinda person at all but i was sure I had failed my boards. Whew, glad that's over (until the next one).
Now I'm actually gonna have real shop time and LJ's time as well, thank god.

In other news, the roll on bed liner is holding up well, waited a week longer than its stated cure time, it still smelled like it was outgassing for at least 12 days. Has held up well, abused it tossing some broken in the back that I'm gonna tear down for more shop build stuff.

Also the Base guys are flying the hell outa the B-1 Lancers today. Couldn't grab a good pic but these things are BEASTS!!


----------



## Tim457

Congrats Jake that's awesome. I hate waiting for the results of tests like that. It's not like in this day and age they can't just pop the results up on the screen.

BD nice job on the bench. That looks like a hoss planer in the background too.


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Jake.

Lived under a B1 flyway when in college. Those things are LOUD!

Office now is right next to the airport and we have military aircraft come in when they are practicing on the bombing range or just training pilots. Get to see everything from Apaches and Blackhawks to F/A18's and F16's to transport aircraft-usually C17's. Even had Air Force One do some touch and go's a while back after Boeing had serviced the plane in Wichita.

Pretty cool to watch out the window, but can get very loud and distracting when it's all day long for a week at a time. You don't realize just how much louder military aircraft are than civilian ones until you are this close.


----------



## JayT

Todd, hope one of the new guys works out well. A good contractor is sometimes hard to find, but they are out there.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah JayT, I'm not really much of a plane guy but our current abode sits about 20 miles almost due south of the Tinker AFB and there is a pretty straight N/S road that lines up pretty well with the base. They use it when they do all the fly-by's and touch-and-go's. As a result we have AWACS, C-17's, C-130's, KC-135's, B-1's and all sorts of helicopter and small training and fighter jets flying nearly over the house all the time. Makes it hard not to go check out all the stuff flying over.


----------



## jmartel

Had a B-1 flyover in college. Set off a ton of car alarms when it went by. It was a sharp contrast to when we had a B-2 flyover that was slient. The B-1 was badass, but the B-2 was creepy with how quiet it was. And the entire stadium was quiet as well.

Congrats Jake.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Jake! Right on man, good for you!


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats jake!!!


----------



## smitdog

> That s cause bankers only see people as accounts.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Ouch, call the Burn Unit!

Way to go Jake, Boards are no joke man, congrats!


----------



## 489tad

Well done Jake!


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats Jake, does that mean you already have a job lined up too then?


----------



## darinS

Congrats Jake. How long was the wait to get your number?


----------



## Slyy

No doubt J-2Spirit the Lancers sound like you've put your head inside a jet engine, only ever seen one B-2 fly around here, the Stealth Fighters come around every now and then and they too are pretty quiet.

Shane - Yeah, job lined up at the same hospital but in the Medicine ICU. Don't want to circulate in the OR, I'd be bored outa my mind, plus want to continue on to Nurse Anesthesia School, so ICU is required for that. Start at the MICU July 18th but taking a couple weeks off between now and then.

Darin - Longer than I wanted haha! Oklahoma is pretty quick apparently so if you call after 3pm the following day they will tell you if you've passed for no charge. They post online 36 hours after you take it.


----------



## TheFridge

> Have had two dudes . Both guys seemed pretty. - so that felt good.
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?


----------



## Slyy

Remove the filler words and we get to the meat of the statement so to speak.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Jake!

Todd, too (apparently)!


----------



## 7Footer

Congrats Jakey! Yuge accomplishment!

Lol @ Todd's "dudes".

Red - what are you doing in my neck of the woods? Surprised you fit in a Rabbit. lol


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys, I knew I could count on ya'll to see in between the lines.

Good job, Jake


----------



## chrisstef

Hope this round pans out for ya Todd. Gotta find the guys that are hungry.

Man, that rabbit needs some red duct tape. Would really make it pop.

Jake loves street meat.


----------



## duckmilk

Hope this time works out for you Todd. Yeah, if you had been a good judge of character, you wouldn't have invited me for a visit ;-)

Congrats Jake. Board exams are really tough.


----------



## Slyy

Don't knock the Taco Truck Demo, until you have a ride inside.


----------



## DanKrager

For those few who might be interested, I have finally found a practical time tracker. Over the years I've tried everything I could think of and read about and could program, but all fell into dis-use for one reason or another…mostly because they were just too clumsy. Enter GLEO. Stumbled into this little time tracker app that is not only a near perfect fit to my time factor development needs, but it's super easy to use. (I'm not affiliated in any way). There is a hierarchy of domain, project, task, and details that is super easy to set up, and since most projects make use of the same tasks, it's trivial to copy the set of tasks into a new project. In fact, it asks which project to copy when you set up a new one. In my case, there are about 60 predefined tasks which I wish to track how long each takes over the duration of the project. The results of tracking get imported to a database that stores the archive and generates updated averages for estimating. Time tracking has been the missing element to make this process workable…and now I think I have it!

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Thats estimating gold dank. I had once thought of doin something like that for demo but using a weighted scale for degree of difficulty due to height, setting and other variables. Spreadsheet writing turned out to be a lot harder than i thought so i gave up lol.


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome sly. Now you can wear a murse because it rhymes with nurse. You can carry all the essentials. Like tampons. I kid I kid 

Haven't checked on CWS since opening day. How are your Okies doin?


----------



## duckmilk

OK, catching back up, re-read some stuff. Sorry about killing the thread Jmart, but you stepped up and rescued it. I realize I forgot to give you accolades on the inlay, any finished pictures?

One other thing about having some acreage Pez, you can walk outside anytime to relieve yourself.

I've been remiss about checking in regularly because I've been busy helping that old buddy of mine (I have mentioned him before) bring his property up to code. He was given a letter saying certain things had to be done by the end of the month, i.e. painting the roof of his shop and the trim on his house and repairs and more painting etc. What a bunch of jerks. He used to do quite a bit of carpentry and cabinet work, but he's 88 years old now and can't take care of that stuff anymore. Doesn't matter to them, he gets it done or gets fined. I'm helping get everything taken care of, but there is definitely a dude I'd like to meet on a dark street some night.

Sorry, let's get back to happier things guys.


----------



## jmartel

Not done yet. But this was after sanding off the veneer tape and making everything flat. Still need to fill in the gaps with mastic. I'm gluing up a veneer backer tonight. Mastic and border will probably be tomorrow night. Then finish this weekend. I'm reasonably happy with it considering the difficulty and time consuming nature of doing the black border.

Background is Holly, yellow letters are Anigre. Black veneer is unknown dyed veneer. Don't think I ever mentioned that. Not sure what I want to do on the border. Could do maple that would match the background fairly well. Or I could pick up some yellowheart or anigre to match the letters. Don't want to dye something black because it would be difficult to get it even and match the black background. Certainly not using any of my ebony stash for it.










After this it's working on the motorcycles. I now have 2 motorcycles in various states of disassembly taking up 3/4 of the garage.



> One other thing about having some acreage Pez, you can walk outside anytime to relieve yourself.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yes, but living in the city I can walk a few blocks away to a Chinese massage parlor to relieve myself as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- That's funny. I have that sticker on my craftsman toolbox.

Todd- I'll try to send you some of my people reading abilities. It wigs my wife out sometimes.

Spraying finish on night stands tomorrow.


----------



## TheFridge

> One other thing about having some acreage Pez, you can walk outside anytime to relieve yourself.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Yes, but living in the city I can walk a few blocks away to a Chinese massage parlor to relieve myself as well.
> 
> - jmartel


Touché my good man. Touché.


----------



## Brit

Congrats Jake. That's a real achievement and the start of a new chapter in your life.

Todd - Fingers crossed for you dude and you can't be that bad a judge of people if you chose to hang out here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

GLEO is Android app, a non-starter for me. Rats. Looks (and sounds) interesting though. Good luck with it, Dan! Your work looks great, jinlay.


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Jake! We knew you could do it!

Back in 19 and 85, we had to wait 6 wweks for our scores to arrive in the mail. LOL!

terryR, RN, CCRN (ret)


----------



## Brit

Woke up this morning to brave new world. God bless democracy!


----------



## terryR

Touch up looks fab, JBlogger. Thanks for that link, should be enough info.

wids, shop is sitting in wait for cheap vinyl siding and cheap metal roof. the interior looks small at 24×36, but the 10' stud walls are gonna be awesome! french cleat city, baby!

Certainly no massage parlors out here in the sticks…but we have developed close, personal relations with our livestock, so…


----------



## jmartel

At least now if there's anything most of us want to order from the UK, you are getting a good deal. The GBP dropped dramatically after last night's vote. Considering I have a british bike, I may be ordering some parts soon.


----------



## chrisstef

I haven't been following closely on the news across the pond but whats the general feeling toward leaving the EU andy? I'm assuming PM Cameron was against it due to his prompt resignation.

Ive been pretty down the last couple days after losing a big job by, again 5%, but now I'm coming around to the fact that it may have been a blessing. Most of my direct competition is now slammed for the balance of the summer on huge projects. And while we're busy, I can still cram some more into the schedule. Best part is I'm not getting beat up on my pricing. I guess ill be happy with the scraps that I'm given. Id be willing to bet that by missing the real big job that would have booked me solid for 3-4 months ill make up all that money and then some on smaller jobs that require less resources. That, my friends, is a good Friday feeling.


----------



## woodcox

Did you lay over some where Andy? Surely you can't be in the states with that funny talk. Stay on your toes and stay cool sir. Welcome back.

Lol @ duck$hįt. Awesome your helping the man out with the upkeep duck.

Fine work jmart.

Terry.

Closer. Hickory stretchers leave bruises when they come off. Need spindle rest.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Were you part of the 40% in London, Andy? Wow, what an outcome, didn't see that coming. Stunning.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, do you have any UK based articles you would recommend that give a fair assessment of the situation? I'm not prone to believe my Facebook feeds memes.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - because my job means that I am often away from home on voting days, I registered for a postal vote. I sent my vote off 2 1/2 weeks ago and I put my 'X' in the Leave box. I have to say that I was surprised we won though. I genuinely thought the Remains would win, but I'm very happy they didn't. Britain is a democracy once more. If anyone is interested in why British people voted to leave the EU, just watch this.

https://www.brexitthemovie.com

It will be interesting to see if other countries now follow our lead.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan always laying down the knowledge…. thank you for increasing the bell curve in here, you're appreciated.

Congratulations Andy. Happy for you and your new chapter. Shaking things up!!!

LOL! @ Terry's goat love.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks for the link Andy. I was unaware and I am interested now.

It's bright outside.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like, and agree with, your silver lining attitude Stef. Good thoughts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Must see that video (can't on current PC, but will). Here's another interesting take by a "Brit" CNN writer:

http://m.cnn.com/politics/2016/06/22/brexit-the-uks-donald-trump-moment?fullarticle=true

I don't understand the panic in global markets; this is the start of a two-year Article 50 process as I've read.


----------



## bandit571

" Don't know what you've…til it's gone…"

Song came to mind for some reason…..


----------



## TheFridge

I'm not sure what the implications are with the vote. Sounds interesting though.

A little cross posting. Moxon vise coming along. A little bit of shellac.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I m not sure what the implications are with the vote.
> - TheFridge


Neither did many of the voters, if google is any indication - searches like "what is the EU?" and "what happens if we leave the EU?" soared *after* the vote closed.


----------



## ToddJB

That's funny/sad, Bill.

I watched the video, Andy (slow day at work). It was very informative - though one sided. Regardless, I can totally see why the Brits wanted out.

It is interesting to me though that in the video they hail Germany's fiscal and economic decision making, but Germany was one of the founding members of the EU.

Baller, Fridge. Is that your own hardware?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I enjoyed the video as well Andy, thank you. I didn't realize the UK had been in EU that long. But it was never lost on me that the UK refrained from adopting the common currency.

Damn that looks nice Fridge.


----------



## CL810

I watched as well and now understand the motives behind the vote better. Had to chuckle when one of the British commentators complained about having no say about the taxes being imposed. ;-)


----------



## Racer2007

> Smitty i m jealous
> 
> I gotta look at this for another week….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tugboater78


That's what you get for being a Tug Boater.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Umm?


----------



## ShaneA

Recap the trip for us T. Is spending the night in a German jail really as bad as they say it is? What was the best part, what kind of sucked? When/where is the next trip?


----------



## ToddJB

Richard, are you working your way through this whole forum? If so - bless you.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm optimistic for you Brits Andy. Although there may be some ups and down, you guys will get through it in fine shape.

Terry's goat appears to be toothless?

Nice looking moxon there Fridge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! No trouble found its way to me Shane. Nothing really sucked, the length of the flight from Los Angeles to Zurich being very long is about the worst part but trivial in the scope of things. There wasn't a best for me I enjoyed my trip immensely, the Swiss are amazing and Germany has a wealth of culture worth exploring. Next big trip will be 2017 or 2018, I don't have a destination picked yet. Shenanigans in the meantime, it's summer in southern California: blundering to be done.


----------



## JayT

Need to watch that video, cuz I don't fully understand all the implications, either.

Right now am working on supper. Who's coming over?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice lambs tongue fridge. Youre talent exceeds your looks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice meat.

Ha! @ Ugly insults.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks fellers

Todd yes. 3/4 acme with a nut pinned and peened on the end. Hand wheels epoxied on with JB weld original.

Stef, thanks man. That really means a lot to me


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't know anything about the EU, or American politics…..because they can't cut dovetails.

We need some Scottyish artsy fartsy….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, an amazing film (just finished watching it all)... Congratulations on the Vote, I'm for BREXIT and a bright future for the UK.


----------



## TheFridge

I ate 7 cinnamon rolls for dinner.

Why?

Because I'm a man and I do what I wants. Plus we had 2 cans left over so the wife didn't care


----------



## AnthonyReed

I miss Scotty. Nice shot.

+1 Smitty.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for all the good wishes gents. For most people who voted to leave (myself included) it was an agonizing decision and more than likely the single most important vote of our lives. Because of the closeness of the vote and the far-reaching consequences of it however, there is now an enormous amount of healing that needs to take place both within and without our borders. History will show whether or not we made the right decision.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Thanks for all the good wishes gents. For most people who voted to leave (myself included) it was an agonizing decision and more than likely the single most important vote of our lives. Because of the closeness of the vote and the far-reaching consequences of it however, there is now an enormous amount of healing that needs to take place both within and without our borders. History will show whether or not we made the right decision.
> 
> - Brit


It must be nice to have an important vote where there is the possibility of making the right decision.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I ate 7 cinnamon rolls for dinner.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because I m a man and I do what I wants. Plus we had 2 cans left over so the wife didn t care
> 
> - TheFridge


Wait wait wait. I thought 7 cinnamon rolls was a normal amount to consume?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Wait wait wait. I thought 7 cinnamon rolls was a normal amount to consume?
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


And here I thought that he was remarking upon his restraint in not eating the 8th one.

Oh, this talk and the Aldi chisels talk reminds me - the tubed (sounds so appetizing) cinnamon rolls at Aldi are better and cheaper than the Pillsbury ones at most grocers, so pick up a few when you go looking for some beater chisels.


----------



## TheFridge

I so wanted to eat the 8th and final one. I used excellent self restraint. The Walmart brand cinnamon rolls are actually rolls and not biscuits like the pillsbury.


----------



## Brit

> I ate 7 cinnamon rolls for dinner.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because I m a man and I do what I wants. Plus we had 2 cans left over so the wife didn t care
> 
> - TheFridge


I always thought that cinnamon rolls should be kept in the fridge once opened anyway.


----------



## DanKrager

+1^ !!! LOL

I see Brexit has put you in a good mood, Andy. And I can understand why. You would have my deepest appreciation if you could box up a huge quantity of that common sense and bomb this country with it. It's an interesting piece of history to add to what I've lived to see. The darkness here affects the state of my shop.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, long movie Andy, but very informative. I understand it is from one perspective, but that perspective made a lot of sense to me.


----------



## WillliamMSP

The makers of that film were very clear in stating that the goal of the film is to convince people to vote for the exit, as such, it needs to be taken with a huge grain of salt. John Oliver (yes, I know he's a comedian) addressed some of the salient points of the film, and the and movement in general, and he has some interesting counterpoints.





View on YouTube


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That guy reminds me of Bill Maher.


----------



## WillliamMSP

But he has an accent so he sounds smarter.


----------



## duckmilk

Slow on here. A good friend of mine sent me this video that I put off viewing for a couple of days.
Totally not woodworking, but I thought some of you may enjoy it, if you have the time. About 6 minutes of video of various places in in nature around the world. There are 2 dog rescues and a scene with (Barbara Fosse? I think) the lady that lived with the mountain gorillas, that brought up some emotions. Beautiful.






Have a great weekend my friends.


----------



## Mosquito

Wife did the bubble run thing today, so I hit up a bunch of antique stores. Didn't come across much. A #604 for $120, and a #608 for $225, a Stanley #50 in box for $250, and this #55 for $525 were about the only worth while things I found, but too rich for my blood. Didn't even bother to have them open the case to see the price on the #46.










Speaking of too rich for my blood, I had to stop by a dealer I passed on the way to one of the antique stores to check this out










Might be more up Brit's ally than most of ours. Alpha Romeo 4C Spider. I knew exactly what it was as soon as I saw it on the drive by the first time (Thank you Top Gear), and that's the first time I've ever seen one in person.










Pretty sweet little car, but I felt thought it was a little uncomfortable


----------



## ToddJB

Both bids came back today - $20K difference. Picked over them both carefully and the lower company is slightly lower in everything, but dramatically lower in a few things - specifically electrical and flooring. Obviously I'd love to not spend the $20k, but I obviously am concerned at such a stark difference. I have sent the lower guy a slew of questions about the work, and about contracts, and I let the other guy know he was about $20K higher, but I haven't ruled him out yet.

It's pretty hard to compare and contrast as both went about organizing and summing up costs very differently, but I'm hashing through it.


----------



## jmartel

Finally got the engine out today. Lots of swearing and it resulted in a much needed shower afterwards from all the grease.










Mos, I've seen a total of 1 Alfa Romeo 4c in person. Wasn't a convertible, though.


----------



## Mosquito

That is quite the difference Todd

and that looks like a big project jmart lol


----------



## bandit571

In addition to the 3 slingshots we have zipping around the streets, here, out where my son works….

A fellow rides in on three wheels. Some skinny yellow enclosure on it, with a brand name of "FREEWAY" printed on the side. Two wheels foward, the third in back….looks like a single passenger type.

Ever hear of this critter?


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah Todd, Way too big of a difference. Sounds like Someone effed their numbers up one way or another.


----------



## jmartel

> and that looks like a big project jmart lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Yeah… It's gonna be a while until it's finished. But I want to do it right, so I can't rush things and cut corners.


----------



## terryR

damn, can one of you guys email me some of that dry heat? mid 90's here and 70-80% humidity. pretty sure I'm sweating double stuff from every pore. the horror!

$20,000 difference in the 2 bids. holy math errors. or some major corners being cut off?

Pez, you getting any fertilized duck eggs yet? We are down to TWO ducks since some crafty fox is still able to get inside the goat fencing on occasion where the fowl live for now. Time for a major re-thinking of the farm layout IMO. Wife wants free-range birds; so does the fox!


----------



## terryR

JTool, you're lucky to have the skills to break that guy down yourself!


----------



## jmartel

Breaking the bike down is the easy part. I've taken an entire bike down to just an engine like that in under a day before. Remembering where everything goes without ending up with extra parts is the difficult part. Still working on that aspect.

Diving this morning, then more cleaning of the bike today, then GOT season finale party at a friends tonight.


----------



## woodcox

Outside.










On my way 'outside' I threw all of it down six or seven concrete stairs. That is going to be a hard sound to forget. About what you'd think eight fresh parts, clambering their way to the bottom would sound like. It haunts me.


----------



## TheFridge

J, it was about damn time she brought the dragons out to play.

Edit: woodcox threw it on the ground. He don't need no hand outs. He's an adult.


----------



## duckmilk

Any damage WC? It looks good.


----------



## woodcox

Dents and scratches, nothing serious. Hickory stretchers don't have hardly a mark on them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The State: showin you boys how it's done….since 2001.


----------



## woodcox

Dents and scratches, nothing serious. Hickory stretchers don't have hardly a mark on them.


----------



## jmartel

> J, it was about damn time she brought the dragons out to play.
> 
> - TheFridge


Yeah, but that epic battle though. It was awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Showin you boys how its done …. since 2001.

More like …. 2016 and still a closet queen.

I can hear the sound in my head woody. Ugh, no bueno. Hollow knocking and the echo of despair.


----------



## theoldfart

Cripes, 252 posts. I'm numb.
Todd, 20k diff? Something smells. And glad your'e healed.
Andy, Rule BRITANIA!
Dan, nice peak. Now do it in the winter on ski's!
Tony's back
Smitty, some nice father/son work going on. What about sash chain?
Jake, way to go glad your done I bet?
Rust hunting results









Vacation results


----------



## duckmilk

Nice looking tables there Red, but where's the dings from throwing them down the steps? I've heard that is how you give them character.

Nice haul, back home yet Kev?


----------



## TheFridge

> Nice looking tables there Red, but where s the dings from throwing them down the steps? I ve heard that is how you give them character.
> 
> - duckmilk


I think that is the heresy that is called "distressing"


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Duck, came in last night.


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone else have those days where so many things to sideways at once that you feel like you should probably just sell everything and have a go at something else?

The shadowbox I've been working on may just get scrapped, burned, and then I'll have to eat the cost of starting it over again. Nothing seems to be going right at all on this one…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Showin you boys how its done …. since 2001.
> 
> More like …. 2016 and still a closet queen.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's what you get when Wu Tang raised you.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to make my own stand for that Stanley No. 358 mitrebox…the one that holds the rods to set the length of cut?

Finally just tossed the mess aside, not enough room to use it, anyway.

( kind of hard to burn in the fire pit outside, though…)


----------



## Mosquito

lol needs a hotter fire Bandit


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Anyone else have those days where so many things to sideways at once that you feel like you should probably just sell everything and have a go at something else?
> 
> The shadowbox I ve been working on may just get scrapped, burned, and then I ll have to eat the cost of starting it over again. Nothing seems to be going right at all on this one…
> 
> - Mosquito


Naw man, I've seen some of your work. You can't give up woodworking. I nearly quit golf many times, but I stuck with it and now I'm very close to going pro.

Nah, I just made that up. I can't afford golf and woodworking, haven't played golf in months.


----------



## terryR

Yes, Mos, we all have days and weeks like that!

*
Remember, if it is easy, anyone can do it…
*










^new addition coming to our farm…4 year old female A.Shepard that's been trained around fowl and goats.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Geez Terry, that dog looks big as a house!


----------



## terryR

probably the camera angle, Paul? I dunno know how much she weighs, but I assume there's a reason no one trains poodles to guard livestock! LOL!


----------



## Mosquito

lol big dog indeed.

I'm not smart enough to give up on woodworking, so I've managed to salvage the back panel, and the two side (longer) pieces. I mallet-ed apart the shadowbox before the glue managed to cure. I should be able to get 2 new top and bottom pieces out of the two saved side pieces, just cut off the dovetails and cut them down to size. Won't save much time, but it at least saves a little cost. Time to start that over. I'm thinking through dovetails this time around, rather than half blinds.


----------



## jmartel

How bout that finale, Fridge?

That's a big dog.


----------



## ShaneA

Hopefully Todd managed to see it on pirated cable, before too many spoilers are thrown out there.


----------



## ShaneA

Speaking of terrible noises. I have been undertaking several shop projects to try to tame the disaster that is my small shop. One of them is a plane till. I have it all constructed, setting on the end of my bench. Planes all in a row. Started on a cabinet to hold sand papers and such…got to moving a sheet of ply around and caught the corner of my 604's tote. Knocked it out of the till and onto the concrete floor.

Serious thunk noise as it fell to the back of the bench. Snapped that bad boy right in two. I will post some pictures, but it is not for the faint of heart. It was in really good shape, made it 100yrs no problem. A couple years with me, and I have killed it. It was the only 604 I had too, kind of a sad moment for my Bedrock family.


----------



## theoldfart

RIP 604, we hardly knew ya. :-(


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Woodcox.

Nice Kev! Congrats on the goodies too.

Cute pooch Terry.

Oh man! I am sorry Shane. :-(


----------



## summerfi

Yes indeed, that's a big dog Terry.


----------



## ShaneA

Is the BFD, big friendly dog. See what I did there?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do see.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ouch. Condolences on the 604.


----------



## chrisstef

Ouch Shane. Sniffle.

Golf day today. 85 and sunny. If ya need me, ill be drinkin …. and hitting yellow balls (thanks mom!).


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Getty Villa is museum situated in Malibu, CA. It is a reproduction of a Roman villa (including gardens) inspired by Villa dei Papiri (The Villa of the Papyri); which was unearthed originally in 1750 - 1765 in Herculaneum and thought to have been owned by Julius Caesar's father-in-law, Lucius Calpurnius Piso Caesoninus. The Villa is an educational center and museum dedicated to the study of the arts and cultures of ancient Greece, Rome, and Etruria. The collection has about 44,000 pieces.

Saturday's visit:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a good round Stef.


----------



## ShaneA

Good stuff T. You should start some sort of travel, attractions blog/service. That would you could do if for your "job" and write off the expenses.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, saw it. And sorry 'bout the 604. I have a back up roundrock if you're interested.

If any of you dudes missed out on the Grace shank buy, here's another chance, pricing was just posted:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/167306


----------



## ShaneA

Jon Snow and Daeneyrs need to hook up, rule the world. Just sayin'


----------



## ToddJB

Aren't they half sibblings?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm dim and was not able to follow what the revelation was that Bran discovered in his last vision. Any help?


----------



## jmartel

> Aren t they half sibblings?
> 
> - ToddJB


Correct.



> I m dim and was not able to follow what the revelation was that Bran discovered in his last vision. Any help?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


See Todd's question above. There's your answer.


----------



## ToddJB

I understood it as John was not Neds bastard. That he is Ned's sister's kid and the mad king is the dad. Making him and Daeneyrs half sibs


----------



## ShaneA

Feels Lannisterish?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Condolences on the #604, Shane. I've heard that 'thunk' before, and it's sickening. Cracked a sidewall on my T13 #4 1/2 from Walt Q. Barely visible, only 1/2" long (to paraphrase Mrs. Stef, but I digress), but I know it's there (to continue to paraphrase).
.
.
.
Boy, this post sure went of in a direction I wasn't anticipating.


----------



## WillliamMSP

No, not half sibs - Dany's big brother (Rhegar[sp?]) is Jon's dad, so she's his aunt.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice work with that photo, Bob. I now agree, that's a very large dog…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Twisting and turning; hard to follow for my monkey mind.

Thank you.


----------



## Brit

> Yes indeed, that s a big dog Terry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - summerfi


You need to get out more Bob. )


----------



## jmartel

> No, not half sibs - Dany s big brother (Rhegar[sp?]) is Jon s dad, so she s his aunt.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Either way, they are related. Which implies that Jon may have the same resistance to fire and ability to ride dragons. Also, it gives him a legitimacy to sit on the iron throne as he is the next in line alive after the mad king. So, season 7 will be interesting.

Season 6 was pretty amazing. Might be my favorite so far.


----------



## TheFridge

It was great.

I effing knew it. Especially after the flashback where Ned was fighting The sword of the morning. I was always suspicious.

And arya cutting the Frey sons up and feeding them to daddy was awesome. She's about to go on ninja killing spree.

I enjoy the show but I wish I could've read the effing books first. Thank you George.

Edit: I didn't even think about Jon being the direct heir. I hope arya kills cersei and Jaime watches it happen and does nothing.


----------



## ShaneA

Jon is a pimp, would a bastard have the same lineage to the throne? Seems like Ramsey "Bolton" wasn't even a lord, or eligible for anything until his father legitimized him…before he stabbed him. lol


----------



## DanKrager

Shane is in mourning an you guys are talking about a game!  You are not alone, man, and I'm sorry it happened. I lost a $600 belt sander because I left it on the bench and knocked it off. That was my motivation for building a bench that holds no tools but still does all the work a bench should do.

I could get used to that dog, Terry.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I have no idea what you guys are talking about lol (I know what Game of Thrones is, but that's about all the further I get)


----------



## WillliamMSP

Well, Dany is the Mad King's daughter, and a legitimate one, at that, so she'd be directly in line while Jon would be another notch down. As far as Jon, yeah, it's assumed that he's one of the prophesied three dragons. As far as fire - possibly, but not necessarily; remember that Dany's other older brother burned rather readily when Drogo gave him his gold crown.

It was a good season, with The Door being my favorite, though the last two were pretty good, as well.

I hope Arya has some good vengeance, but I hope she's not too untouchable - it just makes things less interesting if she can show up anywhere at any time like some hand of god.

Fridge - you just know that dude's gonna die before wrapping up the series.


----------



## jmartel

> Well, Dany is the Mad King s daughter, and a legitimate one, at that, so she d be directly in line while Jon would be another notch down.
> - WillliamMSP


Yes, but typically women haven't ruled in the GOT world. Dany is the exception. So in the traditional order, Jon would be ahead. Same reason why Cersei hasn't been ruler but her sons have.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, Jon's not a bastard the way they seem to define it. He's the son two high borns, they seem to call bastards as kids of a high and a low born.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yeah, the show has definitely established that there's gender bias when it comes to succession (except in Dorne), but I think it's also established that bastards have a claim only when all legitimate heirs, male or female, have been exhausted. Dany isn't so much an exception as she's an oddity (no legit males in the surviving family to defer to) whereas Cersei couldn't rule until her and "Robert's" sons were out of the picture.


----------



## terryR

Shane, can you at least make a cool paper weight from the parts?

Doggie is still in Arkansas, wife driving to get her on friday. If she's anywhere near the size of Bob's photo, we'll be eaten out of house and home!


----------



## JayT

> I have no idea what you guys are talking about lol (I know what Game of Thrones is, but that s about all the further I get)
> 
> - Mosquito


+1 to that. The rest of the conversation is just "Blah, blah blah" to me.

And I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## ShaneA

Good GoT insight fellas. Too bad next season is SO far away.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ +2, including hearing 'blah, blah, blah…'

Must be a good show, but I'll never know first-hand.


----------



## Brit

Then one day while Arya was out riding one of the dragons, the dragon developed engine trouble and had to do an emergency landing in North Alabama, whereupon it was eaten by a REALLY BIG DOG. Arya stayed on at the farm shoveling ******************** and building fences and everyone lived happily ever after.

The End.


----------



## ShaneA

Seems plausible Andy


----------



## theoldfart

So it's either Andy's version or yada yada yada whatever….......

So anyone got something to say about tools?


----------



## TheFridge

> Then one day while Arya was out riding one of the dragons, the dragon developed engine trouble and had to do an emergency landing in North Alabama, whereupon it was eaten by a REALLY BIG DOG. Arya stayed on at the farm shoveling ******************** and building fences and everyone lived happily ever after.
> 
> The End.
> 
> - Brit


Imagining you saying this with your accent or technically without an American accent makes it so much better. Especially when you say alabama


----------



## WillliamMSP

> So anyone got something to say about tools?
> 
> - theoldfart


I can't wait to get my hands on some Valyrian steel chisels?


----------



## bandit571

Have the last two parts for my Stanley 45 on their way to my mail box! Just need to figure out how Stanley packed all these things into one box…









The Canadian version didn't use those little green label boxes for the cutters.


----------



## Brit

Ah Bill, you got me. I actually Googled Valyrian chisels 'cause I thought I was missing out. LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Tried watching GoT once…felt more like I was watching a blend of a Hobbit movie and Peyton Place…..


----------



## theoldfart

"I can't wait to get my hands on some Valyrian steel chisels?"

Doesn't Arnold er Connan use them?


----------



## Brit

Peyton Place. LOL. You're showing your age there Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

> So anyone got something to say about tools?
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> I can t wait to get my hands on some Valyrian steel chisels?
> 
> 
> 
> - WillliamMSP


 Would prefer the steel from the Elves of Middle Earth.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Would prefer the steel from the Elves of Middle Earth.
> 
> - bandit571


Well, mithril was the really good Middle-Earth stuff, but that was dwarven…

Okay, geekery from me - I need to go sharpen my much more conventional steel plane blades.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Would prefer the steel from the Elves of Middle Earth.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Well, mithril was the really good Middle-Earth stuff, but that was dwarven…
> 
> Okay, enough geekery from me - I need to go sharpen my much more conventional steel plane blades.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


----------



## Hammerthumb

The only thing I know about Game of Thrones is what I saw in the South Park episode.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, if you heart were to ever wanted to do some woodworking. This is a good deal for this machine. Wood/Metal geared AND the coveted Cast Iron base: http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=173243


----------



## ToddJB

And 7 and Jmart - one of you should go get this: http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=173241


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Todd, I appreciate it.


----------



## jmartel

I don't have an account. what is it?


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with Todd on both of those above avocations.

@JMart
First









Second


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, that thing is serious cool. I think Tony should buy it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't need a bandsaw Shane, stop trying to cause problems.


----------



## ToddJB

It could make a heck of meat saw too, Tony, for all your butchering needs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...oh yeah, those.


----------



## smitdog

That Red Fox planer is sexy as all heck but I hope there is a belt guard for that thing! On/off switch strategically placed right next to the drive belt is no bueno…


----------



## TheFridge

> "I can't wait to get my hands on some Valyrian steel chisels?"
> 
> Doesn t Arnold er Connan use them?
> 
> - theoldfart


They did before the doom took valyria


----------



## chrisstef

Belt guards are for sissys.

Hot out today. Im cooked but surprisingly not inflicted with an early on set hangover. Smokey Robinson and Kool from kool and the gang were in the house. The guy i was riding with, 20 years sober, sideswiped a steel bollard while gawking at the rolls royce phantom in the parking lot. We ended up in the flowers spitting mulch just off the first tee box lol. This was after he snapped the head off his driver at the range. Got my bag unstrapped so i hooked dude up with a lil sand/seed mix in his beer. Never noticed. He'll be crappin ryegrass in tge mornin.


----------



## woodcox

[email protected] cup full of that oil! Cart catastrophy?

I'm sittin sidewayz.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pooch Terry, I hope she does well for you and fits in with the family.

So sorry about the loss Shane.

Cool pictures as always Tony.

WTH is all this other conversation about? I do remember Peyton Place though. I remember my family making fun of how dumb it was. The Ed Sullivan show was much better. Topo Gigo ruled!


----------



## ShaneA

Disturbing image : (


----------



## duckmilk

Awwww, don't make me get sick Shane. Sorry bud.


----------



## summerfi

My 86 yo FIL got an ambulance ride to the emergency room this afternoon. He looks quite a bit better now that they've gotten some fluids in him via IV. He'll spend the night in ICU. He's been going downhill fast in recent days and has fallen and/or passed out several times. They think he has some sort of internal infection. I'm not sure he would have made it another day if we hadn't gotten him to the hospital. He may have reached the point where he can no longer live by himself. That will be tough for him to take.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear that Bob. Besides declining health, was he not drinking enough fluids?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Bob.

Bag unstrapped?


----------



## summerfi

I think he's not been drinking enough fluids or eating properly for quite some time. He's a shell of his former self.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry, Bob. That sounds rough.


----------



## jmartel

Sorry to hear that, Bob. That's always rough. My mom is the director of senior assisted living facilities, so I saw stuff like that all the time when I'd go visit. Never a good thing to see.

Got the frame and swingarm cleaned up. Lots of kerosene and shop rags to get it looking good again from all the road grime. Swapped out the old shock with a new blingy one and some new suspension linkage.

Old vs. new



















And on the woodworking side, the sign is pretty much ready for finish. A couple small gaps to fill and then final sanding and it'll get some sort of finish.










Too much crap in the garage now. Can hardly move. You can see scuba equipment hanging up in the background of the second photo as well. Add in another motorcycle and 2 bicycles in addition to all the parts everywhere. I need a bigger garage.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, sorry to hear the news. It is a tough thing to deal with for all of the family. Hang in there.


----------



## JayT

Bob, sorry to hear. It's rough on all concerned when things like that happen.



> I need a bigger garage.
> 
> - jmartel


Or one less hobby. ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good JCycle.

It is disturbing, sorry Shane.


----------



## Pezking7p

SOTS is now my Instagram. No farm yet.

Coffee table and end table. Drawers are all fitted, just need tops and finish. 



























Smoked, brined turkey breast.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bob, I'm really sorry to hear about your FIL. Hope he can pull through.

What happened to that plane?! Dropped?


----------



## bandit571

Sometimes, it just arrives in the mail….rather badly..

















This came in the mail almost 5 years ago…..DE6c…..

Refund paid for a new base casting…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice dovetails, nice meat.

No farm okay, but eggs?


----------



## terryR

Hang in there, Bob.


----------



## jmartel

Table looks good, Pez.



> Or one less hobby. ;-)
> 
> - JayT


Heresy. I mostly shouldn't have taken on doing the sign. But, it's paying for some bike parts at least. After that goes out I'm focusing solely on the motorcycles (and scuba) until they are finished.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes Pez, Shane had an "episode" and things went flying in his shop. That is a picture he took of some of the damage.


----------



## terryR

>


an easy $100 in parts? still sux, though.

Sweet work, Pez! DT's look better than those posted by some redhead dude on bookFace!

I think I may be asked to turn in my Finishing Merit Badge. I suck at finishing.


----------



## johnstoneb

> Or one less hobby. ;-)
> 
> - JayT


Blasphemy!


----------



## terryR

^I'm not so sure anymore…

Have always tried to learn as many crafty skills as i can, but at some point it gets frustrating storing extra gourds for decorating, extra rocks for knapping, extra logs for bowls, extra caving gear that hasn't been worn in a decade, extra reed and cords for basket weaving, extra leather for knife sheaths, extra glass beads for beading, extra sand for blasting, extra rabbit and assorted furs for decorations, extra sewing supplies for everything above, extra steel for making knives, extra material for making pipe stems, extra acrylic for turning pens, too many rusty hand tools for restoring, every scrap piece of exotic wood for something, plus extra plumbing and electrical supplies for the old home…

surely I missed something! LOL,


----------



## Brit

Errrr … no, I think that just about covers it Terry. BTW someone snapped this photo on your last trip to get more supplies.


----------



## terryR

LOL, I feel like we live that far from town some days!


----------



## summerfi

Terry, when your new shop is done you'll have plenty of room to store that stuff. Then you can build another shop so you have a place to work.


----------



## Pezking7p

A plane thrown in rage is a plane that had it coming. Should have sharpened itself if it didn't want to get thrown.

I too long for every crafty skill and all the equipment that goes with it. My real dream in life is to have the resources to pursue every hobby that piques my interest. Time is a real killer in that regard. The older I get the more I realize that working your life away is a waste.


----------



## CL810

Tough times Bob. You and your family will be in our thoughts.

Anyone have a spare 2hp 1750 rpm motor? I posted pics of the Yates American J-120 bandsaw I picked up a couple of weeks ago. Bought new tires for it and the bottom one kept flying off. long story short, the motor was replaced on the bandsaw with one rated at 3450 RPMs instead of the factory spec 1800. Blade is traveling at 5100+ feet per minute when it should be in the 2200-2500 fpm.

Not good. This may take a while to fix.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh bummer Clayton. Hope you find the motor you need.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, can you just put a bigger motor pulley on it?


----------



## Brit

Hope everything turns out Ok Bob.


----------



## Brit

> I too long for every crafty skill and all the equipment that goes with it. My real dream in life is to have the resources to pursue every hobby that piques my interest. Time is a real killer in that regard. The older I get the more I realize that working your life away is a waste.
> 
> - Pezking7p


----------



## CL810

I think the pulley on bandsaw wheel needs to be bigger and/or the pulley on the motor smaller. Ya, I need to measure how much bigger or smaller I can go.

Gonna forget about it for awhile. Time for golf, beer and a cigar.



> Andy, can you just put a bigger motor pulley on it?
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## ToddJB

You're correct - typo.

Here's a calculator for this very thing: http://vintagemachinery.org/math/sfpm.aspx


----------



## ToddJB

Hopefully making a final decision on contractor today.

The 20K difference has shrunk to about 5K. The high guy came down some, and the low guy came up. Likely going with the more expensive of the two.

Biggest decision makers are:
-I'd much rather see budgets go down than up. 
-He seemed to grasp the scope of the project right off the bat
-He seems to be using better products
-Contract looks way more professional (all the words are spelled correctly), and is laid out very clearly, cover everything I can think of.

The only two things the other guy has going in his favor are:
- He has does everything exactly when he said he would, has showed up on time to everything, and given me docs when he said he was going to. The other guy has pushed me out a bit each time.
-And his price is currently lower, but I think that's at the expensive of quality.

Last few clarifying question have been sent out to the higher priced guy - looking to knock this out today.


----------



## jmartel

Hopefully everything works out for you, Todd. Remind me again of what the entire project is? I know you said kitchen I believe, but can't remember what else.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good luck Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Removing 3 walls - 1 is load bearing. 
Removing existing ceiling and vaulting it - putting in a couple cross beams
Relocating 2 steps in how they come up into the kitchen
Leveling concrete steps to basement and skinning them with hardwood. 
Moving gas line for stove
Moving floor vents
Demoing tile
Replacing with hardwood
Putting in 3 windows
Removing a window completely
Replacing a window with a smaller window
New cabinets and configuration
All new electrical

My only role is to make counter tops and build an island.


----------



## ShaneA

What are the "better" products Todd? Just because dude can't spell doesn't mean he can't swing a mean hammer, I am a bit of a grammar stickler at times, but if he shows up and does what he is supposed to, when he is supposed to…that feels like a bit of value right there. Especially, given the let down of the last contractor.


----------



## ToddJB

I hear ya, Shane, his sticktoitiveness is why he's stayed in the game this long. My biggest concern with him is it feels like he's use to swapping out tile and replacing cabinets. The other guy seems to have his head around doing bigger jobs. I just want to avoid managing the project as much as possible.

Better products specifically means, the lower guy was going to use MDF for case and base. Higher guy is going to use poplar. Cabinets are a higher quality too. He also only uses the finest artisanal 2×4s made of the finest pine trees - each one has been blessed by elven kings and the grain has been raised with the tears of babies.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy canoli, 145 replies in 3 days, you guys are busy. Mostly nerd talk though.

Brexit, me know nada about all of that. I need to watch that movie though and get informed. I'm just so tired of all politics, have just been trying to tune it all out!

Crazy about the quotes Todd, hoping it all works out in your favor! I'm in a similar situation with regards to re-doing our entire heat system right now, just got 2 quotes that were so friggin far apart that something seems wrong, but I have a feeling it's just a David vs. Goliath type situation… one can hope at least! Awaiting the 2nd quote today, but both wife and I got a really good vibe from the guy.. (she's better at reading people than me, and todd!).

zomg Shane, that sucks… I feel ya though, I've been know to have a shop 'episode' here and there…

Holy crap that Red Fox planer is a beauty.

Jproductive, getting errr dun.

#redneckengineering - Who needs a fancy pole saw when you have a handle and some clamps. This thing killed it the other day. Was really wishing I had a hardhat though, there were some widowmakers falling.


----------



## JayT

Todd, have you asked each for some references on recently completed projects? Calling those customets &/or seeing the quality of work in person might be the final decision maker. You should be able to spec out a higher grade cabinet with the lower priced guy to get that more even, but I agree with Shane about someone getting you things on time saying a lot more about them than if they can spell. It stinks to have to constantly be on someone to keep them on schedule. Getting some references might ease your mind one way or the other.


----------



## TheFridge

Are the cabinet pulls going to be valyrian steel as well?


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck Todd. If you happen to need a boiler plate contract I can hook you up. You'll just have to fill in the blanks and the exhibit A which I use as a scope of work. Good job on getting the quotes apples to apples as they say. Not always easy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your polesaw looks exactly like what my Granddad would have fashioned to do the job. Nice.

MMMMM baby tears.


----------



## ShaneA

It is known. If the pulls aren't Valyrian steel, you gotta walk away.


----------



## ToddJB

Good call on the references, JayT. Spoke with about 5 from each dude. All wildly glowing reviews. They all had enough small nit picky things that made them believable, but there were some specific details that likely will push me towards the lower bidder. Mostly around Valyrian steel. A man has no issues when he is presented with such drawer pulls.


----------



## bandit571

Had a telephone scammer call today…3 times! Claimed to be the "IRS" and wanted paid by credit card, over the phone within an hour, or they would sue…...Hang up on the first, didn't bother to answer #2 or #3…..report all of it to the local cops, including the " 360-819-1122" phone number….just a heads up….


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, my wife just got the same call but different number 312 586 7041. Gonna send them a Valerian Steel Voice Bomb or maybe just have Krom take them out!


----------



## Hammerthumb

So I'm a little confused. Is it Valerian steel, or Valyrian steel?


----------



## TheFridge

Paul it's valyrian.

You'll have to excuse theoldfart. He knows nothing. Like Jon snow.

I could do this all day


----------



## ShaneA

Since Todd always pays his debts, either option should work.


----------



## theoldfart

harrumph, spell checking error! Jon who?


----------



## ShaneA

The Fridge…first of his name.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm sure the cops will get right on those fake irs call guys….. lawl.

Who's gonna be #50k ?? Can you believe it Stef!

I'm glad I am completely in the dark with GOT or I'd be pissed at you guys!


----------



## bandit571

I prefer to hang around over in Middle Earth's realms…..I might even make a fine Hobbit.


----------



## CL810

Thanks Todd, vey helpful.



> Here s a calculator for this very thing: http://vintagemachinery.org/math/sfpm.aspx
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## widdle

.


----------



## widdle

.


----------



## jmartel

For the short versions of the GOT episodes, listen to these reviews from Ozzyman. Hilarious, too.


----------



## bandit571

What is a number, anyway/


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh hell. 50k should be special.


----------



## chrisstef

And i got bandito'd!!!

Lol. Perfect form fella.


----------



## bandit571

That is why I am called…The bandit….


----------



## TheFridge

Bandit, I envision you as one of those pissed off dwarves carrying an armory enough for 5, eating the hindquarter of a deer while carrying a beer stein. Pure awesome.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahahah, solid steal Bandit. 
You suckas just got Bandito'd! (insert pic of bandit with the thug life cartoony glasses on).


----------



## bandit571

Like this one?


----------



## putty

Or this


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cam clamps in use are happy cam clamps:










(Still no clue re: GoT)


----------



## Pezking7p

Smitty, I'll wrap it up for you: Kings and deception, life is a bitch, winter, badassery, dragons, undead army.

Season 1 (and maybe 2?) was rife with nudity and near-pornographic scenery, so there's that, too.

whatcha clamping there?


----------



## TheFridge

my wife was interested until they showed a bunch of dothraki banging in the first 10 min of the first episode. She was lost after that.


----------



## Pezking7p

Funny, but they actually cleaned it up for HBO.

My wife saw lesbanons in Orange is the New Black and now she vehemently refuses to watch it. She won't say it's because of the rug munching but when I press her for why she won't watch the show she just says "it's not my kind of show". LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Unglamorous clamping of window trim that was split in two.










Thanks for recap!


----------



## Pezking7p

You know, I've learned that as woodworkers we take a lot of things for granted, such as being able to glue up a splice piece of trim and leave virtually no visible lines when done. Mere mortals see this as magic. Furniture without screws? Magic. Furniture that "looks like you bought it at a store"? Magic.

I think you should take credit for salvaging what most people would burn. Kudos.

In an attempt to assuage my farm loss, I planted a garden, most of it in a 3' x 8' raised bed. Tonight, the chickens decided it was a salad bar and decimated my delicate seedlings  I'll have to put up netting tomorrow and hopefully my beans recover. How do you secure netting so that you can easily open it and get at your plants? I have a natural brown thumb, but I'm determined to make it a greener shade this year.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ That farm bid didn't work out ehh Pez?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice clamps Smitty!

Sorry about the farm and bean loss Pez. Glad you know magic though, you definitely have talent in that ilk. Velcro strips attaching the net to its frame or "u"-s of wire pressed into the ground similar to tent stakes are my guesses on securing netting.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry you didn't get the farm Pez. I was looking forward to a visit, sometime,e when I get to your area. I've never seen NC, but would like to.

Re: fence, how about a gate?


----------



## TheFridge

North Carolina has some purty mountain cuntry.

Pez I gotta solution to your chum men's (chickens. DYAC) in the salad bar problem.

you grab one of your chickens. Get the attention of the rest. Then wring it's neck right in front of the others and eat it raw. They'll ask for permission to eat from now on.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> North Carolina has some purty mountain cuntry.
> 
> Pez I gotta solution to your chum men s (chickens. DYAC) in the salad bar problem.
> 
> you grab one of your chickens. Get the attention of the rest. Then wring it s neck right in front of the others and eat it raw. They ll ask for permission to eat from now on.
> 
> - TheFridge


I'm making my first trip to North Carolina next week. My girlfriend is running some marathon @ Grandfather mountain. I'd run it as well, but I'd rather be the chicken that sets the example for the others.


----------



## Brit

Anyone heard of a TV show called 'Outrageous Acts of Science'?

They want to feature the giant buzzwire game that I made for the Queen's diamond jubilee a few years back. Not sure what to tell them really. I think it might be a bit too much exposure for my liking. This the second TV production company that has contacted me about that game. I told the first one I wasn't interested.


----------



## smitdog

For you bandit, well done sir, well done…


----------



## terryR

brown thumb, try a cold frame, like this,










or a fence with a gate, silly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I haven't heard of that show Andy but are they asking to use it as a regular feature on their show? As in: royalties for your pocket? I like that your fine work gathers notoriety/attention far and wide; it's well deserved.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He said netting guys, don't think he wants to put up a fence just to kill a few vegetables plants with his brown-thumb.


----------



## Brit

I let '*brown thumb*' go and refrained from posting a snarky comment. I thought it was quite adult of me, but I'm sure Stef and 7 won't let Pez off so easy. )


----------



## terryR

that plastic netting is for girls. easy to lift, easy to tie in place….easy for critters to get past it!

Go for some 12 foot poles and barbed wire with chicken wire, electric isn't that difficult…

edit, or drive to Publix.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm going to end up with a $50 fence to protect $15 worth of veggies from $10 worth of chickens. Makes sense.


----------



## terryR

LOL. that's why I said drive to the produce store!

but, YOUR veggies will be healthier than the grocery store. And you grew something!

Honestly, the cold frame is super easy to build and use if your raised beds are wooden. If deer aren't a problem, the frame can be just 2×2's.

edit, AND yer $50 fence will last a few years, I hope, so you're protecting $15 veggies every season. and you can grow exotic stuff the store won't have…


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's chickens you want to keep out, not the Huns correct? Netting will suffice I imagine.

Ha! @ Adulting. I giggled as I typed it out Andy.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

What's a murderer's favorite type of shirt?

A Casual Tee.


----------



## bandit571

> For you bandit, well done sir, well done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - smitdog


LOL….thank you!


----------



## ToddJB

> What s a murderer s favorite type of shirt?
> 
> A Casual Tee.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


wow


----------



## TheFridge

Pretty sure they just want andys game for a segment of the show. Probably not a continuous thing.

I'd say go for it. I'd like to see it on there.


----------



## TheFridge

> What s a murderer s favorite type of shirt?
> 
> A Casual Tee.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana
> 
> wow
> 
> - ToddJB


Took me about 5 mins to get it  I slow


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - what about a roll of chicken wire and them green stakes? Or sprinkler crushed red pepper flakes around the perimeter? Dats a spicy chicken. Brown thumb …. pez loves checking the oil.

Effin swamped at work. Gotta run.

Bulldogs sign at mile 15 … "Baby wipes sold here if you trusted that fart"


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, what about a 2×2 wood frame with chicken wire stapled to it. Just set it on top of the raised beds.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Took me about 5 mins to get it  I slow
> 
> - TheFridge


Now I'm confused. I heard that once ya got it, it took ya 5 minutes….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I wonder what chickens think about having that wire named after them?


----------



## 7Footer

Fuggin awesome Smitdog, that's perfect!

LOL @ plastic netting is for girls….

hahaha! I definitely wasn't going to let Brown Thumb go….. I don't even know where to begin, there are so many different ways I could go. 
Pezzy's brown thumb is so strong that Mrs. Pez makes him go to the salon to get them bleached.

Maybe not the best segway, but look at this thing I had yesterday for lunch… The "Mos-Cow" a philly cheese steak piroshki, russian food is completely new to me, that cucumber tomato thing is russian salsa, it was spicy but not spicy like I'm used to, very different, the piroshki was a little greasy but not too bad.. This little coffee stand here in town has Russian food, and eye candy, very nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! @ wipes sign.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Russian food is delicious. San Diego has a couple great places; I love borscht and the eggplant caviar. Their pickling of veggies and room temp trout is interesting too.

That piroshki looks tasty.

... bleaching!


----------



## chrisstef

How do you say hot pocket in Russian? I dunno either but i do know that id put a whoopin on the mos-cow.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Just finished a 30-mile bike ride and I wouldn't mind bellying up to that, either. Meanwhile I'm nibbling on a PB&J.


----------



## AnthonyReed

PB&J's are underrated.

So about the eye-candy 7…


----------



## Pezking7p

[email protected] rusky hot pocket. Always reminds me of the Jim gaffigan bit.

I think I'll go the t-post route and put netting around it with Velcro.

btw, 7', thanks for letting me use your leftover bleach.


----------



## Brit

Pez - Just surround your veggie patch with a wall of mirrors. That should confuse the chickens. In fact you could make some swiveling stands for them and turn the mirrors inwards when you do a bit of weeding so that it looks like you've got twice as much veg.

I know, you're welcome.


----------



## 7Footer

Anytime buddy! I keep A LOT of bleach on hand…....

Rooskie hot pocket, LAWL.

Been there 2 times, not sure if the eye candy is authentic Rooskie or if they are locals, but I don't care. I didn't pick up an accent though. But been there 2x, both times I was pulled up to the window like Black Rob. Like Whoa!


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm confused. Are you in Russia or visiting Portland, or….???


----------



## chrisstef

twice as much veg …. lol, I read that wrong. Pez is the doublemint twin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Portland. He's answering my question about the eye-candy. He has been to the restaurant twice and both times have been aesthetically appealing experiences. They did not have accents so he thinks they are local girls and not part of the human trafficking circuit.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hahahahha I was just making a Portland joke (because Portland) I had no idea he was there!

When I first went to myrtle beach, there were a lot of Russians. Trafficked?

Stef has twice as much veg as most super markets.


----------



## 7Footer

LookatthisRussian is a great instagram account if you like funny russian pictures.

Perfect dissertation of my comments Tony.

This little hybrid coffee shop/food truck has two locations, the one I hit up is in Newberg, about 40 minutes west of PDX, and the other is in Hubbard which is about 45 minutes south of Portland.. https://www.facebook.com/From-Russia-with-Love-Coffee-Cafe-822237411169033/ ... There might be some trafficking going on at the Hubbard location though, that seems like a weird location for a Russian joint.


----------



## chrisstef

7's just trying to get an inside track on an invite to a russian bath house.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you're saying Hubbard is a tug & piroshki joint? That will bring back memories of Myrtle Beach for Pez.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' loves the Turkish rubdown.


----------



## chrisstef

Gold chains n chest sweaters are his fave.


----------



## AnthonyReed

His teeth-combing technique is perfected.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol !!


----------



## 7Footer

Teeth combing!! hahahahahah!

Adidas track suits fo' life.

They love carbs

I got part one of my toy chest build video done… It's pretty fun making videos, I miss it! I was building a video with the trial version of Power Director until I realized everything is watermarked, went back to WMM, for now at least. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## CL810

Snazzy video 7. Anyway to install a splitter on the table saw?


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks CL… Dunno, I haven't looked into it, would like to have one though.


----------



## ToddJB

http://www.microjig.com/products/mj-splitter/


----------



## 7Footer

Interesting… So you screw that thing to the underside of your zci and hten secure the rivers through the top? lol, that kit costs over 1/2 of what I paid for the saw.


----------



## widdle

Great use of the left hand there 7… But you can't fool me with the scraper plant…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice vid, 7. Incredible, actually.


----------



## ToddJB

> Interesting… So you screw that thing to the underside of your zci and hten secure the rivers through the top? lol, that kit costs over 1/2 of what I paid for the saw.
> 
> - 7Footer


Nope, you just drill the holes in your ZCI with the provided jig, and then pop those things in and out when you need/want to.

I don't own these, but the only negitive reviews are from dudes who didn't drill their holes right.


----------



## widdle

I meant to write nice vid, well done on the vid 7, prior to the sarcasm .


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't start getting all soft Widdle. Going to have to stop you from talking to Red for a while if you keep that up.


----------



## Mosquito

> Interesting… So you screw that thing to the underside of your zci and hten secure the rivers through the top? lol, that kit costs over 1/2 of what I paid for the saw.
> 
> - 7Footer


Frank Howarth made some splitters for one of his table saws in a video


----------



## chrisstef

Nice baguette 7. Lol. Bet you could eat a whole loaf.

Vid is wicked cool. Well put together. I need the finale set to spottieotie instrumental. Let the horns tell em whos boss.

Im sick of painting and sanding doors. Curse the rat bastard who thought a sand finish was a good look.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dug the video 7, top notch. Thanks bro, I look forward to seeing more.

How about quit being a stingy bastard and give us some pictures of your pain and frustration that you are dealing with Stef?


----------



## smitdog

> They love carbs


You bastage, I actually clicked on that!


----------



## TheFridge

> They love carbs
> You bastage, I actually clicked on that!
> 
> - smitdog


That's nothing. I guy I know hates this local band so he bought their domain or site and redirected it to a gay senior porn page or something like that. Don't know how he did it but it's pretty funny.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill hook ya up tonight T. Its not pretty. Ive got one bifold complete and it came out pretty good. 2 bifolds left then ive got to replace an entry door and try and fix another where they cut out a panel for a cat door. I'm going to try and jig saw out the panel and insert an mdf one and recreate the profile on a small piece of trim to case it in. Oughta be interesting.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is swapping out an entry door a big job?


----------



## chrisstef

I'm not real sure T. I'm going from a wood door to a steel entry door and from a normal handle lock to a dead bolt. If I don't have to swap out the jambs its just a matter of lining up hinges and maybe some new mortising. We shall see my friend. Ive got another week of painting bifolds and that will be the next project. Or maybe repairing the cat hole door. Whatever the boss wants.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think you should just get a cat. Problem solved.

Never did hear how you did on the golf course Stef.

Must be Thursday. Sure is slow her.


----------



## chrisstef

I played like crap for most of the day Paul. I opened up the round by draining a long birdie putt but it was all downhill until the 13 or 14th hole when I stopped swinging out of my shoes. Dropped a couple nice 7 iron shots and almost chipped one in from 40 yards. One rotation shy. Tough private course and we haven't seen a drop of rain recently so it was slick out there.

While I got ya, do you have a plotter at your shop/office? I'm waffling on a couple different ones. The HP T730 is top of the list so far. 36" wide.


----------



## ShaneA

Who loves a good rock n roll concert? I got some free tickets from a vendor to see Guns and Roses along with Alice in Chains last night. 1st rock show from a suite…food, drink, and parking included. I contend that rock concerts present some of the best people watching on the planet.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Shane. Sounds like a good show. Was it Axl with GNR or is he still out with ACDC?

I'm very tempted to go to the slipknot / Marilyn Manson show in town next week. That would be amazing people watching. Hook the old lady up with some black lipstick and leather pants and ill dust off my shawn kemp jersey and tupac up a bandana.


----------



## ShaneA

It was Axl, ol boy has put on a few lbs. Slash was still getting it done. Nothing like middle aged women pulling out the outfits from '93. Thinking…"yep, I still got it" and some of them did.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Shane! A suite sounds cushy. People watching is amazingly fun to me.

Awww cute, Demo wants to play dress up.


----------



## Brit

> ... Thinking…"yep, I still got it" and some of them did.
> 
> - ShaneA


Let's face it Shane. Its a brave man that'll tell 'em they haven't. Either that or a really fast runner.


----------



## ShaneA

Lol Andy, the ones who don't have lost a step.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll just put this here.


----------



## chrisstef

Even if they didn't still have it, good on them for tryin. Hooey's are hooey's ya know.

Lol T. Fugger. Uncomebackable. Well done.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I played like crap for most of the day Paul. I opened up the round by draining a long birdie putt but it was all downhill until the 13 or 14th hole when I stopped swinging out of my shoes. Dropped a couple nice 7 iron shots and almost chipped one in from 40 yards. One rotation shy. Tough private course and we haven t seen a drop of rain recently so it was slick out there.
> 
> While I got ya, do you have a plotter at your shop/office? I m waffling on a couple different ones. The HP T730 is top of the list so far. 36" wide.
> 
> - chrisstef


I have a couple Stef. Kipp 3000 and an OCE 300. I get the hand-me-downs from the main office.

I went to see Joe Cocker at the Red Rock Resort (the casino, not the awesome Colorado Red Rock) outdoor by the pool. I swear that some of the people my age still trip on LSD at these shows. Lady about 60ish was dancing around by the pool and fell in. Nothing like seeing an old women in a wet summer dress.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, how much is that HP T730?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That had to be funny to see Paul.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Scary to see!

We go to a lot of concerts. Mostly blues, and some old rock. Seems the crowd is always a little strange. Maybe it's just Las Vegas.

We went to a concert at a new venue called Brooklyn Bowl at the Linq (JayT know where I'm talking about). I didn't know it was standing room only. I had some drunk girl come up beside me and put her arm around me. She didn't care that my wife was on the other side of me.

I said "do you mind?".

She said "no I don't".


----------



## Hammerthumb

Scary to see!

We go to a lot of concerts. Mostly blues, and some old rock. Seems the crowd is always a little strange. Maybe it's just Las Vegas.

We went to a concert at a new venue called Brooklyn Bowl at the Linq (JayT know where I'm talking about). I didn't know it was standing room only. I had some drunk girl come up beside me and put her arm around me. She didn't care that my wife was on the other side of me.

I said "do you mind?".

She said "no I don't".


----------



## 7Footer

lol, Widdle does my left hand work make you randy?

thank you fellas for the kind words, much appreciated.

Yeah I've seen that splitters video from Frank, Mos.. Those are a good idea too.

LOL, Paul been pimpin since pimpin began.

Sounds like a bad-A concert Shane, suite tix would be killer!


----------



## chrisstef

Paul - That T730 is $3k. Cartridges run about $80 for black, $30 per on the 3 colors. It looks like a good machine. Just came out in November of last year. HP rep told me about 139 pages per cartridge. Came out to around $0.60 per 24"x36" sheet. Auto cuts too.

Its def just Vegas. Tripping into the pool is hilarious.

I miss going to shows. Once little man is big enough id like to find my way back to that scene.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow! I was pricing out a new OCE 360 and they are over $10k. The main office decided to buy the new one and sent me the old OCE 300. Our service guy is trying to buy our old KIP. I was thinking $3k for it. I guess I'll have to research how much they go for used.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - I was doing some research. The Oce that I have and the HP are very different machines. The speed of the Oce is about 2-3 times as fast as the HP. The HP is color, which I rarely have need for (that's what color pencils are for). The Oce will hold 2 media sizes. I usually have a 36" and a 30" roll in the machine. The HP reminds me of the Canon I use to have. I would take a nap while waiting for drawings.

It's funny, as some of the old school estimators refused to use the new software for takeoffs and still want paper drawings. I do takeoffs either way. My partner has been doing this for almost 40 years and refuses to learn OST or Acrobat. He still wants his paper!

How much do you pay for paper? I have found a lot of price difference from different suppliers. I buy 36" for about $30 a roll, and 30" for $27.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, it seems like they've come down a ton in pricing. Last time i was looking it was $8-10k all day long. They make all their money on consumables anyway so why not drop the price. There's a 24" T120 that goes for $1k but its too small for my needs. Most of my prints are 42"x36".

I guess it all depends on how much you use the machine. I'm only good for 20-30 pages a week so I wouldn't be taxing it too much. I'm not printing out complete sets either. Hell, I cant even read most architecturals. All I need are demos, and some structurals. Once in a while some exterior elevations.

I'm all paper drawings myself Paul. Ive never done it any other way. Considering I don't have any materials there's no quantitating on my end aside from dumpsters. I know that abut 100' of drywall partition will fit in a can, about 15,000 sqft of ceiling tiles and grid, aside from that its how long do you think this will take? There's no software out there for demo as far as I know.

We're currenly plotterless so no buying of paper on my end. Ive been using a reprographics company forever. Yea, it seems like there aren't too many colorless options out there from HP. Id never use it. I don't care if a dashed line is black, red or purple.

I think speed isn't a game changer for me. I typically order all my drawings for the week on a Friday so if I just dumped em all into the queue they'd be done by Monday. I hope.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Damn! Two days after the 'blah, blah, blah, Valyrian Steel, blah, blah" comes 'printer media, bloopy bloop, size, bloopy bloop, Oce KIP OST, bloopy bloop."

Hard to keep up with this thread sometimes, but I love it.


----------



## TheFridge

The plotter with valyrian steel innards are the way to go smitty.

Edit: pre-doom steel of course. The post-doom stuff isn't as good but still pretty good.

Edit: the really really good ones come with a tooth from Balerion aka the black dread.


----------



## chrisstef

You can dork out too Smitty. Don't hold back. Go ahead and start up a convo about bonsai or those toilet clothes you love so much lol. Ohh hell, throw it back to some terracotta paint.


----------



## ShaneA

Agreed, only wildlings would use post doom innards.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One of Al's posts showing that toilet-on-the-deck-of-the-trailer dude would be so welcomed right now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Two Points to Andy!!! Thank you for that, LJs Hall of Fame material right there!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ok. No more printer comments for Smitty's sake. Go ahead on the Valyrian steel though.

Stef, speed is everything in LV. They only give us a couple of days to review and estimate. Everything is a rush.


----------



## ShaneA




----------



## ShaneA

.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea same here Paul. Mostly of my own doing but if it aint bid day estimating it aint me.


----------



## Pezking7p

> How much do you pay for paper? I have found a lot of price difference from different suppliers. I buy 36" for about $30 a roll, and 30" for $27.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I wish I could send you our scrap paper for $30 a roll. Lifetime supply….


----------



## ToddJB

Littlest. Goat. Ever.


----------



## Brit

He won't be after he's munched his way through those weeds though Todd.


----------



## Hammerthumb

My cat is bigger than that goat.

While on the subject of cats, did you consider that option for your door problem Stef?

Or maybe you should get a goat.

Or sheep.


----------



## ToddJB

> He won t be after he s munched his way through those weeds though Todd.
> 
> - Brit


Yep, that's a friends "urban farm". Goats are their mowers. They move their pin around to hit the high spots.


----------



## chrisstef

No cats and def no farm animals. We are starting to look at dog breeds though. Bermese mountain dog, olde english sheep dog and shepard are on the short list so far.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Gotta get a sheep for the dog..


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, Aussie or BC. Best dogs ever.


----------



## ToddJB

Gus will be personally offended if you don't at least go play with some Wheatens


----------



## chrisstef

Id love either breed OF but id be worried about providing enough exercise for them, at least the bc. Those are some high motor animals. I basically want a soldier of a dog who will watch my house and my kid. Wife wants more of a companion for her and N. Herding dogs seem to be the way were heading however so nothing is ruled out. In any fashion were still a couple of years out on it.

Hey gussy boy! (Rubs belly).


----------



## Hammerthumb

Effin monsoons!










100 degrees out and it starts this crap. Hailed so hard I had to stop at the tool store on the way home.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, both my working dogs needed a lot of running. Sounds like you need something made outa granit!


----------



## 7Footer

Perfect excuse to start running Stef, thats how I started, with my Pheebster!

You want protection for little N, Stef? Getcha one of these








Caucasian Ovcharka (or a caucasian mountain dog, i think), they use them to guard really gnarly prisons in Russia.


----------



## ToddJB

Vacation starts now. Just left work. Heading home to pack our stuff, and our kitchen. We leave for South Carolina at 5am tomorrow until next Friday. And demo starts on the kitchen on the 4th. Hopefully the bulk of the mess is done and cleaned up by the time we return.


----------



## CL810

> I went to see Joe Cocker at the Red Rock Resort (the casino, not the awesome Colorado Red RoLady about 60ish was dancing around by the pool and fell in. Nothing like seeing an old women in a wet summer dress.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> No cats and def no farm animals. We are starting to look at dog breeds though. Bermese mountain dog, olde english sheep dog and shepard are on the short list so far.
> 
> - chrisstef


English Bulldogs are the greatest dogs. Loyal, friendly but scary to strangers. Last thing they want is exercise. They are a tad smelly at times, but it's not much faster than your average long haired dog.


----------



## 489tad

Stef I was petting a three legged Rot-Pit mix today. What a sweet heart and could have eaten my face off if it wanted to. Love that dog.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Didn't know they breed them with 3 legs.


----------



## CL810

Not true. Stef loves ewe.



> No cats and def no farm animals. We are starting to look at dog breeds though. Bermese mountain dog, olde english sheep dog and shepard are on the short list so far.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a wooly mammoth bro. Whoa.

We could use a bit of that rain paul. Its drier than a cat turd in a sandbox out here.

Heres the state of the doors Tony. Watch your eyes.


















Dont knock it til ya try it andy.

Im down with bullys but tgey might be a lil too lazy. Im lookin medium energy. Our last lab was certified insane so im a bit jaded.


----------



## Pezking7p

Have fun, Todd! Myrtle beach? That goat is super cute. Makes me want to go get a few goats.

Stef have you considered a guard chicken?


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, nah, somewhere inland, I believe it's Gibson. My wife's family has a lake house there. This'll be my and the kids first time there.


----------



## jmartel

Went diving again tonight. Actually had semi-decent visibility (still only about 15ft though). And since it was 7:30pmish it was fairly dark.

Not a bad view before you drop down










Nudibranch (flash didn't go off properly, so it's pretty grainy). Only about the size of your thumb.










And something that I know will get Stef all riled up. Forearm sized, and spiky.


----------



## ToddJB

Good shots, j

Gilbert, not Gibson, Pez


----------



## chrisstef

Clammy is gonna wet his bed once he sees that cucumber. Sea creatures are weird.

Happy Friday fellers.


----------



## terryR

Love the big dogs! Except when they are sick and need to be carried to the vet. Get a trailer for that russkie.

Damn, Stef, is that the door I finished for ya? You promised NOT to show it, dude!


----------



## chrisstef

A blind man on the beach could have done a better finishing job Terry. Even the couple doors they painted white are bad. A roller for the flat parts and a brush for the beveled panels = a very bad end product.


----------



## Pezking7p

Pretty sweet cucs.

What's a j Gibson?


----------



## putty

I bet they didn't even wipe those doors down first!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

ebay does bring happiness at times.

About three years ago, my long-time tape measure exploded when I tried to replace the tape. Today, many months of ebay searching later, there is peace.










I love the return mechanism, and a 3/4" tape just fits my mitts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gus and the spuds are so friggin' cute.










Happy 4th of July boys. Be safe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those doors are amazing bad Stef. Wow.

Congratulations Smitty.


----------



## 7Footer

Dood yeah Stef, those things are crazy. If you have 15 minutes sometime, watch this clip about Russia's most hardcore prisons, there's a couple little bits in there about those dogs…

3 legged pit-rot mix dan? aww… Wife and I almost adopted a pit recue last year…
omg that goat is awesome.

Clammy loves phallic shaped sea creatures.

Smack Off starting right now on Jim Rome….. Always one of my favorite days of radio.

Those doors, yikes.
I still say lab Stef but I'm biased! And since you have a cat door….



> View post on imgur.com


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## TheFridge

Done.










May have an official bondo coming as well…


----------



## chrisstef

Moxalicious Fridge.

Nice Jeruseleum cruisers Todd.


----------



## 7Footer

Chaneling his inner Tony….. Wow! Sweet sandals bro.

Damn fine work Fridge!


----------



## terryR

Lovely, Fridge.
friggin' lovely…


----------



## chrisstef

With all the poor welding you do Todd I figured you would have grinded down those toe nails by now. TSA is gonna give you their "special" for an open carry of a dangerous weapon.


----------



## ToddJB

Your Crocs ain't got nothing on these bad johnnies


----------



## 489tad

A+ Fridge. 
10 to 6:00 today. It's a ghost town, but someone's gotta do it. Have a great 4 th fellas.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> And something that I know will get Stef all riled up. Forearm sized, and spiky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Did you keep him?
Where are you diving at? West coast I assume with the cold water species?



> Clammy is gonna wet his bed once he sees that cucumber. Sea creatures are weird.
> 
> Happy Friday fellers.
> 
> - chrisstef


Forget the dog Stef, you need a sea cuke!


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Love the big dogs! Except when they are sick and need to be carried to the vet. Get a trailer for that russkie.
> - terryR


This is true. I have a shepard/border collie mix, his legs are giving out on him. We have a ramp for the vehicle, but the dude needs help getting up & down the steps. He can only eat 3-4 bites, then his legs start to tremble and he has to walk in a circle before his legs give out. He comes back for a few more bites and circles again. I think it's time to build a ramp to the entrance door for him, my wife's back is pretty much done from lifting him.


----------



## TheFridge

Cuke = awesome word

Thank gu(a)ys. Just waiting till the wifey gets home. I dont do selfies.


----------



## ClammyBallz

So you can show her your cuke in person?


----------



## ClammyBallz

The guy I got the African Mahogany from hit me up with a deal on some Sapele. $3/bdft, he even delivered it. 
This is one of two stacks.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Here's a my old dudes.


----------



## jmartel

> Did you keep him?
> Where are you diving at? West coast I assume with the cold water species?


Seattle. Those things are all over the place here. It's mostly them, dungeness crabs, anemones, and cod. But we also have octopus, wolf eels, and some other stuff too.

I'm super jealous of the $3/bdft Sapele. It does look a bit light for Sapele though. Could just be the photo.


----------



## smitdog

Clammy - I made a "homemade" version of this with my lab/aussie mix and it worked great for the last few months of his life. Really saves on the back! And if he has enough life left in him they make doggie wheel chairs at k9carts


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May have an official bondo coming as well…
> 
> - TheFridge


My my. That is lovely.


----------



## DanKrager

Fridge, I sure hope that works as good as it looks. That should inspire you to step up your work when you use it. Where you store it?

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks fellas.

Dan, Gonna build a hanger on the end of ma bench. I think. Haven't put that much thought into it yet but I'll figure so thing out.

Reminds me. I need my wife to take a pic of me…

Edit: Dan, I used bunting bearings so the action is pretty good.


----------



## terryR

going to look up bunting bearing…

I'm pretty sure that more Sapele than in the entire state of AL.

Blue siding is installed, grey roof is installed; just need a roll up door to keep the critters out…


----------



## chrisstef

Eghhhhehhmmmm. PICS


----------



## Pezking7p

Here are some sweet doors.i really like doors.


----------



## terryR

pic tomorrow for ya, Stef. too dark now.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work fridge. That thing is going to be around awhile.

Good videos 7. I'm

I finished the rorkhee frame. Formby's oil and Liberon black bison wax for the finish. I'm thinking a trump-hued hide for the upholstery. Dare I say, terra cotta?









I still need to remove the zinc plating on the ball studs.


----------



## chrisstef

Uhh you may wanna take extra precaution on the zinc removal. Dont wanna see you get an infection so shortly after the piercing woodcox. Rorkhee looks great bro. Jersey shore that bad boy with some orange tanned leather, hell yea.

Door tour. Nice. The joint where i got married had some of the biggest qswo doors and sidelites ive ever seen. Ill have to scrounge up a pic for ya pez.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dan, those are from the Biltmore right? Was just there on Monday for the second time in my life, neat place.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mr yeti, yes from the biltmore. We went for our anniversary in May. They had a lot of nice craftsmanship to ogle.

Stef, bring on the door porn and wedding night pics.

Had to look up a roorkee. Looks awesome and I love the finish.


----------



## chrisstef

Heres the best i can come up with without digging into the closet. If you want, google society room hartford. Impressive joint.


----------



## terryR

your hands look a little low there, Stef! LOL

shop is complete. dudes installed the roll up door while I was napping.



















Overall it looks and feels kinda cheap. Like a ryobi tool with plastic knobs. But, if it keeps the cool air in, and the wildlife outside for 20 years, I'll be a happy old gheezer!

time for a trench and some electrons organized along a copper wire…


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, it's going to be sweet working in there.


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno terry, that looks great to me! Wide open to do as you please. Its gonna be glorious.


----------



## terryR

First thing I notice is the smoooooth concrete floor. Current shop is built on 50year old concrete and is awful. Bench and table saw are on shims.

the 10 foot stud walls with windows shoved all the way Up looks funny from the exterior. looks sweet on the inside IMO.

would you guys run copper or aluminum for 100 amps stretched 100 feet?


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Terry. Looks like a world of potential. Are you responsible for insulation, and finishing out the inside? Is there another door, or just the roll up?


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, That door looks like a vault entrance.

Fun fact: electrons are surprisingly disorganized. I think they move at something like 5% the speed of light, but the rate that they actually travel down a wire is a foot or two per minute because they bounce around so randomly.

Even 10 minutes after opening, Costco is a disaster zone.


----------



## duckmilk

> would you guys run copper or aluminum for 100 amps stretched 100 feet?
> 
> - terryR


Copper is what I would recommend.

Nice shop, I'll be looking forward to shop progress. I second Shane's questions.


----------



## Pezking7p

Run copper. Pulling the larger gauge aluminum will suck, plus you can possibly use a smaller conduit.


----------



## Pezking7p

Costco did not have milk so I went to the fancy crunchy grocery store for peaches and milk. I had heard that different cows make way better tasting milk. Regular milk is Holstein because they have great production and are great farm animals. Jersey and Guernsey supposedly have higher amounts of cream (we use much less cream today) and have been phased out due to farm economics for various reasons.

Anyway, I managed to find some jersey cow milk at the crunchy store. Holy goodness gracious. If you haven't ever had any, make a special trip to find some jersey or Guernsey milk this weekend. Local dairies, whole foods, grocery coop, whatever it takes. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Do they tend to specify on the bottles? I don't use milk for anything but lattes, but I like my lattes…


----------



## Brit

It's the green and pleasant land that makes the milk taste so good.


----------



## terryR

copper it is. I was referring to the single run from home to shop.

Yep, terryR is the insulator, electrician, and interior decorator! LOL,

One person door is around the backside. Seemed crazy, but it's always shaded back there, and that's where my knapping bench will go.

I'm as excited as a hairy, bearded guy can be about stapling up insulation in July.


----------



## Brit

Congrats Terry. That's gonna be great.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Do they tend to specify on the bottles? I don t use milk for anything but lattes, but I like my lattes…
> 
> - WillliamMSP


If it doesn't say otherwise, it's Holstein. Not sure you'd notice the difference in a latte. Jersey milk has 20% more protein than normal milk. #milktruth

Terry, insulating sucks anytime, but summer is the worst. Spray insulation? I almost drove to bama this weekend, I could have given you a hand. I'm spry and hairless.


----------



## summerfi

Dang, I need a napping bench in the shade behind my shop now. Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## TheFridge

Either or terry. Aluminum is cheaper and perfectly fine for feeder.

Quadriplex direct burial feeder is an option as well. You just put it in pvc where it comes out the ground.


----------



## ToddJB

Woah, Terry, awesome!. Love the high Windows. Leaves bench and directly above bench space.

Do you think you'll move stuff over ASAP, or do you have the patience to wait until your interior is done?


----------



## Pezking7p

Mr The Fridge,

I did not know you could direct bury feeders. Is the depth the same as for feeder in conduit? Would have saved me a ton of time and money when I ran for my shop.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang that is a haul of sapelle, CBallz! Awesome

Cuke is a great word, my parents always said it.

Hellz yeah shop looks good from here Terry, I cannot wait to see your shop come together!

Pezzeroni, you're a brave man, costco on the weekend! I'm lucky there's one 5 minutes from my house but good lord its a nightmare, like every checkstand open and lined up back to the isles, crazy. Mine is even pretty bad on weeknights now because everyone that lives around does the same thing and tries to avoid weekends, and they keep building stuff around it, added costco gas, a walmart and a few other buildings.. all that other ******************** and costco seems as busy as ever, just blowing up.

Your guys dog stories were making me tear up. Thinking about my little buddy not being around someday is hard to even type… But making them comfortable when the end is near is the most important..  Dogs are so amazing.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes pez. Same burial depth requirements. 18". It's a little bit cheaper. 10-15%ish. Much easier labor wise


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Do they tend to specify on the bottles? I don t use milk for anything but lattes, but I like my lattes…
> 
> - WillliamMSP
> 
> If it doesn t say otherwise, it s Holstein. Not sure you d notice the difference in a latte. Jersey milk has 20% more protein than normal milk. #milktruth
> 
> - Pezking7p


If frothed properly (aka don't burn the ish out of it), lots of nuances come through - every barista has a favorite, and even a hack like me avoids certain stuff. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## jmartel

Terry, you should do an epoxy floor as soon as the concrete is cured enough and before you move all your stuff in. Will help it clean up way easier, and no stains. Shop looks great.

Stef with the hoverhand ftw.

Pez, if you can find it, try and get some jersey cow chocolate milk. Holy hell it's amazing. Our local crunchyish store carries some and I can down a gallon in a day. And I don't even really like milk. Hardly ever buy any.


----------



## Pezking7p

There was chocolate right next to the bottle I grabbed. !!! Next time.

Here is my chicken excluder.


----------



## theoldfart

^ electrifried?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Poor old pooches, makes me sad thinking of them having a hard time.

That second picture of the scrolling detail on the door is fuggin' amazing Pez. Like the chicken hurdle, you think it will keep them at bay?

Looks beautiful Fridge. Your work, it sexy.

Congratulations Terry! I'm happy for ya man! Keep us in pictures as it progresses please.


----------



## ShaneA

Terry, will the walls be OSB, sheetrock, or something else? What about heating/cooling? A wood burning stove or AC in the plans?


----------



## Pezking7p

Non electrified. I think it will keep the poultry out. They could clear it, but their curiosity is greatly diminished by the barrier. Too much other greenery with easy access.

Tony, if you ever make it this way, you would love the biltmore. It is totally up your alley.


----------



## Pezking7p

For the tops of my coffee table and end table, I wanted to get some gnarly wood for the tops to break up all the cherry monotony. I think I might have gone a little overboard on this one. 8" split and a huge knot that goes all the way through. I'll get er done with some ebony butterflies and epoxy.


----------



## terryR

epoxy floor? goodness, never heard of that. bet it's smooth! just the concrete for me…trying to keep it under budget. pink stuff coming for the walls, not sure about sheathing yet? may consider sheetrock since I'd like white walls.

yeah, I'll finish the interior before moving tools and what not. no real hurries due to the heat, and need for a few farm implements first.

we have underground feeder already from home to pump house…about 325'

Shane, window units for heat/cooling.

pex, spry and hairless sounds perfect for summer! coconut oil sounds like a good mix! fence looks good from my house.

7, you have the most lovely lab! just fall in love lookin at her. her isn't it?


----------



## ShaneA

You can paint the OSB white, gives you the ability to screw into it wherever too.

The epoxy is just a paint on coating terry. Prolly only cost couple hundred or less. Concrete may need to cure out more though. Make it easier to sweep up.


----------



## widdle

Looks killer Terry. I like the windows, Are they 3' x 4'?


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, for sure you want sealer on the concrete. You will regret it forever if you skip this. It's cheap and goes on with a garden sprayer.
Seconds on the direct bury. That's all that's used around here for distance, and it doesn't matter much about copper vs aluminum if you adjust the size for aluminum. Both should be in a plastic conduit between bottom of trench and service box (breaker panel). Is your wiring going to be surface mount?
You've probably already ordered the pink stuff but there is a far superior insulation that competes with price and may even be cheaper. It is called Nuwool and it is sprayed in to fill the stud space. It is made from cellulose (like the blow in stuff for attics, but it is treated with boric acid and a paste so that when it dries (about 1 day) it feels like Styrofoam…won't settle, is vermin proof, and completely air tight…no vapor barrier required. The bonus is that it is almost totally sound proof in a 3 1/2" wall. When I did my remodel here, it was cheaper than uninstalled fiberglass. 
That is a super looking place!
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Terry, it's this stuff. Can do it yourself pretty easily.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-RockSolid-152-oz-Gray-Polycuramine-2-5-Car-Garage-Floor-Kit-286879/205697937


----------



## terryR

you guys sweep yer shop? LOL! OK, will look into a coating of some sort!

you guessed it, wids.

will look up Nuwool. sound barrier not really needed this far out.  Not sure about how I'm running wires inside the shop…need to get a plan…


----------



## jmartel

I vacuum mine. I wanted to do an epoxy coating on mine, but it was cracked and had oil stains and such. Didn't feel like messing with acid etching or grinding it. With a new slab you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## jmartel

Trying out a small batch whisky tonight. Pretty good. Wandered over into their storefront a few weeks ago while the wife was wine tasting, and walked out with a bottle.


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, if code doesn't require hard conduit on exposed wiring, I'd seriously consider surface mount. There are advantages and disadvantages. 
Disadvantages:
1. collects dust on the wires or conduit
2. visual clutter
3. hard to paint around

Advantages:
1. really easy to install wall coverings like sheetrock or plywood
2. really easy to install wiring…no drilling 
3. easy to modify when changes need to be made
4. easy to trace if need be
5. doesn't interfere with insulation
6. should a wire get overheated or mouse stripped, you can spot it quickly.

Mine is exposed and will stay that way if I happened to get lucky and can insulate.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Well, for the first time, I posted a comment and it has disappeared. I'm gonna wait, but it was for Terry.
DanK

Edit: it showed up.


----------



## TheFridge

I know most have seen this but for those that haven't… The bondo is out in full force

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/254978


----------



## Pezking7p

> Trying out a small batch whisky tonight. Pretty good. Wandered over into their storefront a few weeks ago while the wife was wine tasting, and walked out with a bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Apparently all that stuff is made in the same distillery in Indiana. The stuff big red and I love (templeton rye, supposedly from Iowa) is made in Indiana and packaged in the same bottle. As are several other rye whiskeys. I think it's a conspiracy.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah. I figured that out after I saw the Indiana on the bottle. But, it's super smooth. I'm happy with it. Could have been cheaper, but it's not a huge deal since I rarely drink.


----------



## Pezking7p

I haven't researched too much, but it makes the whole thing feel a little disingenuous. Maybe they are mashing, fermenting, and distilling to the customers specs, then shipping the distillate back to the customers, who barrell age the whiskey and blend it, That would be ok with me.

But in my conspiracy brain it goes something like…"Hello whiskey manufacturer?.....yes I saw on your website you can make whiskey for me?....right, right, can you send me 100 cases of recipe #4? I have these nice labels I want you to put on it. I'm calling it 'Whiskey Locale'."

I still drink the whiskey. It's tasty. So….

Big list today. Need to make peach ice cream, make and inlay butterflies, get some table tops ready for finish, find hardware to pop up my coffee table top.


----------



## WillliamMSP

There's a bit of both going on, Pez, but with MGP, the huge IN distillery that you're likely talking about, I think that it's mostly off-the-shelf stuff that's repackaged, sometimes very deceptively. I don't necessarily have a problem with a big producer. but I do have a problem with marketing that's completely bull********************, so if I see something that looks interesting, I've been sleeping on it for a day while referencing this (increasingly huge) list -

http://recenteats.blogspot.com/p/the-complete-list-of-american-whiskey.html

FWIW, the list currently shows MPG whiskeys being bottled under 100+ labels


----------



## Pezking7p

Is there any way to prove its repackaged? I checked a few ABVs and didn't find anything obvious, the two I checked were different. Another two bottles had very different colors. But with a list that large, they could have a dozen different recipes and no one would know.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Other than walking through the bottling facilities, I don't know for certain. Comparing mash bills would probably be a good place to start, but as you said, there are probably several recipes floating around out there. One other easy red flag, 'specially with a lot of "boutique" brands popping up lately, would be to simply compare the age of the company with the aging of the whiskey - a two-year-old "distillery" with a eight-year-old bourbon don't work.


----------



## terryR

Good stuff, Fridge. No room to leave a comment on your project page! Damn, you're a hairy fellow.

DanK, no codes out here. none.

Mmmmmm, peach ice cream!

New dog installed. She's a little skittish of everything here, name is Jewel. Not as large as beasty boy, but must be 125 pounds?


----------



## jmartel

And for Andy. No need to be salty since we Brexit'ed first.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Terry, I am so in love with that dog it's kind of pathetic! She is all laid up this morning because she went on a hike with momma and her friends yesterday and overdid it, now has one leg that is super sore, we currently have her laying on the couch and are icing it for her 

I put that exact epoxy coating on my garage floor Terry. I like it a lot, if i did it again I would probably leave the flakes out of it… I can post a couple pics of my garage if you'd like Terry.. It's been a year and a half or so now and it's holding up really nice, and is super easy to clean.

hairless and spry, lol

interesting whiskey facts.

Yesterday the house was so empty without the dog (and it was super nice here) that i could've had some shop time but I couldn't do it, so i met up with a buddy to get some lunch, he's 10 years younger than me and can drink like no one I've ever seen. He somehow convinced me to order the bottomless mimosas, they have 6 flavors of juice to choose from that are all fresh squeezed… 1st mimosa I swear had 0 juice in it, and it was one of those huge wine glasses and was almost full, prob 16 oz.. We ended up putting down 5 each. Idk how these young kids do it, I tell ya, he was going to the St Paul Rodeo after, and he had already been at the bar yesterday morning! I went home and was in bed by 9. LOL…

And I broke my phone yesterday, fully broke the screen. Not cool yo!


----------



## chrisstef

Mimosa consumption = -1 man point. 7 loves the Brut.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks terry 



> - jmartel


This. You know it's funny when I show it to my wife and she laughs 

More shameless self promotion. Moxon is done. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/255074


----------



## Mosquito

The none gory end of the trip to urgent care this morning…










It really wasn't that bad, sliced it clean off after having just finished sharpening the hedge shears, I was wiping them off before reassembling it. Sliced it clean off, and a nice clean slice through the 4 layers of paper towel. Put a paper towel on it, went inside, rinsed it and put a bandaid on it. Came back out, finished cleaning the shears, oiled and reassembled it, clipped up a bush along the drive way (whole reason this started) to make sure they worked well, put everything away. Went to replace the first bandaid as it had been sort of saturated (fabric bandaid, was coming through), and there was a "splash" on the paper towel when I took it off. Wife decided we should have it "fixed". Little numbing and cauterizing, in and out in 30 minutes (including forms and waiting).

Dr's comment "Wow, whatever it was, must have been sharp, that sucker is clean" lol


----------



## Pezking7p

lol @ dr comment. Strong sharpening skills.

Mrs pez is madly cleaning out a closet. It's really putting me on edge.


----------



## Mosquito

But the question is: Is it YOUR closet lol


----------



## TheFridge

It was.
Until he came out of it.


----------



## Brit

Happy treason day indeed. Have a good one fellas. Think of me while I'm trying to stay awake at work. Only managed to get an hour in the shop today, so I made a leather washer for a couple of mortise chisels. First I split off the old handles, one oak, one mahogany.










Then I cut some 5.5mm thick hard leather and mortised the holes for the tangs with a knife.










I stuck it temporarily to the underside of the bolster with some double-sided tape to hold it in place and trimmed it just proud of the bolster with a knife and then filed it to final shape. Finished it with two coats of Fiebling's Black Edge Kote.










One down and one to go.


----------



## TheFridge

Keep up the solid work matey


----------



## WillliamMSP

Fun, Mos - I took about that much off of my thumb with a deli slicer, once.

Those impressive hunks of steel, Brit.


----------



## chrisstef

Man o man thats a flap of skin mos. Candy coat it and eat it like a mike and ike.

Im so full of indepence after my 4th party of the weekend im farting amber waves of grain.


----------



## Brit




----------



## jmartel

> The none gory end of the trip to urgent care this morning…
> 
> - Mosquito


This is why you wear pants when you sharpen your shears. Else you end up with circumcision part II.


----------



## terryR

clean work, Mos. How did the hedges come out?

LOL @ colonial ungratefulness.


----------



## CEHart

I'm just trying to move my shop from 96 sq ft to 210 sq ft. I might have room for something now


----------



## Mosquito

> clean work, Mos. How did the hedges come out?
> 
> - terryR


Perfect lol


----------



## jmartel

More J-cousteau photos from this morning.










Not sure if you can see it, but there's a bunch of baby crabs hitching a ride on the jellyfish.










And a bioluminescent jelly. Unfortunately the camera wasn't set up right for it and didn't really do that good of a job. This little guy was all lit up though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool JJelly.


----------



## Tim457

> Happy treason day indeed. Have a good one fellas. Think of me while I m trying to stay awake at work.
> - Brit


Work on a holiday? That's un-American. Oh, wait, nvm. Solid pig stickers though.

While my friends wife was nursing their kids, my friend's dad was explaining the difference in milk production between Guernsey's and Holsteins to him and said, "and your wife is definitely a Holstein." Local crunchy store here has some ridiculously good tasting milk. I never thought to check the difference in cow type, I just assumed it was better feed.


----------



## Slyy

Chris - what's that sliced off of? Couldn't find anything about your original post? Hope it's doing okay whatever it is!

JNematocyst - Those are some cool pictures! Jelly's are such amazing creatures, owners of (arguably) the speediest biological mechanism on earth!

So Had my last day in the operating room Yesterday (for now)! I've been working there for 10 years, nearly 1/3 of my entire life and definitely the longest job I've had in my short time. Start the new job (at same hospital though) July 19th. Taking some hard earn vacay that I haven't had in over 2 years! Thanks again for the congrats all, you too Terry, CCRN in my near future hangin out in the Medicine ICU.

Happy 4th of July to all you mugs (Treason Day to you Andy) and hope you all have a safe and wonderful time. Beer, grilling and fireworks are the way to go today!

Pardon my HIPAA (quasi) violation, but here is a guy we worked on last 4th. Sucks for him, but we ended up having to amputate his leg above the knee. His friends video taped it and posted to internet so it's kinda public domain. Moral of this story is: Enjoy yourself but don't be totally stupid!
Fireworks can be dangerous

Edit to add: WTF KD? I feel betrayed today…..


----------



## chrisstef

Yea … kd … Wtf? My first reaction is thats a soft (bit(h) move. Curry is on his level and klay and dray are just a few steps behind. Aint like hes bringin any extra defense with him. You wanna be the best, be a leader will ya. Reggie miller, john starks and mj would eat these guys alive. Those guys were headstrong. They dont make guts like they used to. (Aside from lebrons recent championship run).

Linky no worky jakey.


----------



## Mosquito

Pad of my right pointer finger. Actually looks worse after cauterizing than before lol

Random little things that are annoying: Eating something that you would normally cut with a fork, writing (signing the credit card thing at the store), and using a marking knife as a few examples. Don't really think about it, until you do it and realize where you push with your pointer finger in those tasks is exactly where I scalped my finger…

Oh well, things heal


----------



## jmartel

Ugly gray/brown engine is now black and shiny. Not perfect, but looks way better than before. I'll give it a few days to a week to cure, and then put the frame back on and start reassembly.










Also drilled out some broken out bolts and helicoil'ed new threads to mount the rear tire hugger.


----------



## Slyy

Fixed Fireworks Link

Yeah Stef, I understand the whole "career" decision but KD let this years championship slip right through his fingers. If he wanted it that bad, he shoulda played for it this year. He had every opportunity. I'm a little bitter to be honest, I love the guy, he and the team have done unbelievable things for our state but Loyalty is a big thing in this world.

Those electro-cautery you Mos? Yeah, hands are something that we certainly all take for granted for sure! Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Yea … kd … Wtf? My first reaction is thats a soft (bit(h) move. Curry is on his level and klay and dray are just a few steps behind. Aint like hes bringin any extra defense with him. You wanna be the best, be a leader will ya. Reggie miller, john starks and mj would eat these guys alive. Those guys were headstrong. They dont make guts like they used to. (Aside from lebrons recent championship run).
> 
> Linky no worky jakey.
> 
> - chrisstef


All the flack LeBron took for joining wade and Bosch in Miami. This is a whole different level of "hand me a championship". I hope LeBron can figure out something. At least he already showed who the real MVP is.


----------



## TheFridge

Idiots and fireworks = Darwin Award winners


----------



## bigblockyeti

Holy cow Jake, dude with the XL roman candle either turned it upside down or has incredibly bad luck. I'll leave it to the professionals and the neighbors, half of which are Darwin hopefuls themselves.


----------



## Pezking7p

Love the jellies. Keep the sea creature pics coming.

In keeping with the personal injury theme, I spilled about a half gallon of hot grease on my foot this morning. Was loading a pork butt into a cooler to bring to work and did not pour out the grease first. Please learn from my stupidity. Cheers.


----------



## Brit

Ouch Pez! That looks very painful.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeow, that looks like it smarted a little. The worse I ever burned myself was grabbing an unplugged soldering iron an hour after I had finished using it to put it away, only I forgot to unplug it. Instant burned steak smell filled the room despite holding it for only ~13 milliseconds. It really didn't blister but the skin on my fingers was gone shortly there after. Luckily it wasn't my writing hand, that would have been an even bigger problem!


----------



## jmartel

Ouch Pez. Hopefully the pork is good enough to make it worth it.


----------



## terryR

Engine looks Boss, JScuba. All that squishy stuff with lights keeps me outta the ocean! 

nice 2nd degree burn, Pez. That's gonna smart for a few days. I got hit with at least 5 wasp stings in my left ankle yesterday. Cannot really count the number of stings. Hurts like hell, but doesn't look very impressive since the swelling has gone down.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Engine looks Boss, JScuba. All that squishy stuff with lights keeps me outta the ocean!
> 
> nice 2nd degree burn, Pez. That s gonna smart for a few days. I got hit with at least 5 wasp stings in my left ankle yesterday. Cannot really count the number of stings. Hurts like hell, but doesn t look very impressive since the swelling has gone down.
> 
> - terryR


At least it wasn't yellow jackets. I got hit 3X on the ankle a few years back, it still hurt like hell 6 hours later. I heard the next day that tobacco will remove the pain. I sat in bed all night unable to sleep, but I was dipping non stop.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like a flip flop day at the office Pez. Yowch! At least everyone at work will understand the great lengths you've gone to satisfy their bellies.

First year doing demo I thought it was a good idea to stomp out a flaming piece of steel slag with my boot after my boss had torch cut it down. It wasn't. Ripped my boot off faster than I thought was possible. I's good at fire watch.


----------



## jmartel

> Engine looks Boss, JScuba. All that squishy stuff with lights keeps me outta the ocean!
> 
> - terryR


Not much here in the sound that will get you. Maybe a wolf eel will bite at a finger or two. Octopus have been known to steal diver's cameras/lights though.

My trip this fall will have a lot of giant hammerheads though. I'm hoping they get within biting distance. Love hammerheads.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that just looks nasty. Bet it feels worse than it looks too, and there's not much to make it feel better. At least there's pork.

State of the shop is 'frustrating.' Too many scraps and cutoffs that I'm somehow attached too, and each one gets leaned against an open spot of wall, or stood between stationary tools, or placed in small stacks wherever there's room. It ends up being clutter, and it's not even good stuff with enough quantity to worry about. I mean, how much pine does a fella need?

Time to create some kindling boxes for friends. Seriously. It's getting me down.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Dan, that just looks nasty. Bet it feels worse than it looks too, and there s not much to make it feel better. At least there s pork.
> 
> State of the shop is frustrating. Too many scraps and cutoffs that I m somehow attached too, and each one gets leaned against an open spot of wall, or stood between stationary tools, or placed in small stacks wherever there s room. It ends up being clutter, and it s not even good stuff with enough quantity to worry about. I mean, how much pine does a fella need?
> 
> Time to create some kindling boxes for friends. Seriously. It s getting me down.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Foot's not bad at all. They gave me a tetanus shot, a bandage and some cream. I'm good.

I have the exact same problem, Smitty, only now have three huge black contractor bags full of kindling that I didn't get rid of last year….I'm starting to think I'll never get it all burned.


----------



## Mosquito

figuring out what's "cut offs" and what's "scrap"... I've been getting better about throwing more of the extra pine in the burn pile lately. But I try to purge once in a while


----------



## Pezking7p

Screw the pine, I have enough cherry to fill the smoker for a lifetime.


----------



## ShaneA

I just filled up the bed of the truck with ply off cuts yesterday to bring to work to dispose of. They were taking up so much room, just getting rid of them made it feel like a new shop. I am with Pez, the cherry off cuts for the smoker are getting to be a big pile too. Never really used too much pine here. Seems too expensive relative to the cost of the other woods. The real problem for me now is cutting/busting all the long pcs into kindling size, or just pitching them in the dumpster too.

On a side note…I can not believe no one is busting Pez (maybe since he is injured and all) on those friggin' toes. Damn dude, foot model is not in your future.


----------



## bandit571

Typing with just one eye today…..something bit my left eye led over the weekend…..eye won't stop watering, and seems to want to close up.

Playing around this morning, using the Pine scraps for ways to learn about using this plane…









Scrap is taking the place of a drawer's side. Dado would be for a back to set in….1/2" wide, by 3/8" deep. I usually clip the corners on drawer I build, easy to slide a drawer into a case. Took almost as long to cut the dado, as it was to set up the plane. Good news is, once it is set up, you can do a stack of drawer side fairly quickly.

Now, if the left eye would just start to work, again…


----------



## terryR

yep, scraps of every species clogging up my shop's arteries as well.

+1 to Shane's comments about ugly feet! LOL. I had a girlfriend two decades ago that always busted me for the dark sock material in my toenails…still cannot live with it…


----------



## TheFridge

Rough pez.

I got pushed into a fire once. My whole forearm was a blister. Effing awesome.


----------



## Pezking7p

> On a side note…I can not believe no one is busting Pez (maybe since he is injured and all) on those friggin toes. Damn dude, foot model is not in your future.
> 
> - ShaneA


I happen to have very nice feet. Just that one is kinda fugly right now with the burning and all.

At least no one pushed me into a fire, jeez.


----------



## TheFridge

I think putting your feet in a fire might improve them


----------



## Pezking7p

That's it, I'm declaring a foot off. Everyone has to post a foot model pic. We'll do round robin judging and the loser has to paint their toenails and post a pic. Stef can't play since he gets pedicures and paints his nails anyway.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like we're on the verge of a "show me your feet" thread here (BTW, you don't want to see mine)!

Edit: Dan, you beat me by two seconds!


----------



## TheFridge

Before cleaning toe cheese or after?


----------



## bigblockyeti

After, they need to be in their natural, user state.


----------



## ShaneA

Feels Zoolanderish, lol

Edit: No bonus points awarded for being a size 6.5….Tony


----------



## Slyy

Did someone say "toe cheese"!?


----------



## chrisstef

Ill win the award for the most awesome "Toe Fro". I can style that ish into a toehawk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You fuxer Shane. I never took you for a fetishist.










Some leg for you too.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## Mosquito

Such girly feet…


----------



## Slyy

Rookie mistake: check SOTS thread with wife sitting behind you on couch.

"Ummm, why are there pictures of feet?"


----------



## Mosquito

I don't do sandals.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I happen to have very nice feet.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Uh huh. You can do origami with those digits, can't ya?


----------



## CL810

Too much golf???


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! @ rookie mistakes.


----------



## chrisstef

Sanding dust and ambrosia maple flavored.










Strangest thread on the webz.

Shanes gonna be dry by tomorrow morning.


----------



## summerfi

Progress report on my FIL. We brought him home to our house from the hospital yesterday. He's doing much better, but at his age (87) is pretty feeble. Turns out he had a bad bladder infection for a long time that poisoned his whole body. I think he was within 24 hrs of death. After a week of antibiotics and steroids he's feeling spry, but I'm sure his joint pain will return when that wears off. He can't wait to get back to his house to use his riding lawnmower and weedeater. The doctor told him, you try that and I'll put you in a nursing home. We'll take him home on the weekend and then it's up to him from there. At least the inevitable is forestalled for a while.


----------



## 489tad

That's good news Bob. It will be good for your FIL to be doing what he wants to do.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, that is the big question. When, if at all, do you step in and make the decisions. My aunt (91) fell yesterday and snapped both bones in her left forearm. Seems she got hung up in the safety bar in the bathroom. Screws, plates and rods to repair her arm. My mom (95) sleeps for most of the day and is on oxygen. For me i find it tough having to just and watch and wait, there's nothing I can do to make it any easier.

Hope your FIL does ok.


----------



## ShaneA

What is up with all you long 2nd toe MF'rs?

Good luck Kevin.


----------



## bandit571

I guess I win for the ugliest feet?









maybe?


----------



## ShaneA

I have been working on shop projects for a while now. In the mode of having to take a few steps back to be able to move forward. I have constructed a plane till, sand paper storage cabinet, and a drill storage cabinet. I still need to get an electrician out, so that I can try to get my Unisaw set up. So, I just need to get more creative with my space use. I am thinking will add a door(s) to this cabinet too. Prolly plexi panels.


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, best wishes for your aunt and mom. I'm thankful I never had to go through this with my own parents.

Since you guys have developed a foot fetish, here's mine from 2 years ago. (Close eyes if you have a weak stomach).


----------



## lysdexic

Are those Makitas Shane? I ask because my older DeWalt NiCd batteries are giving out.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, 18v lithium impact, and drills. Then 10.8v impact and drill. The smaller ones are pretty useful. I have been happy with them. Probably had some of them 7yrs or so? A lot lighter than DeWalt NiCd…we have one of those at work. Feels like a dead weight in comparison to the Makitas.


----------



## lysdexic

Good to know. Thx. Tony was asking me what I want for my birthday.


----------



## ShaneA

He flirts with all the guys around here. Don't believe his lies. I think he is the one who scared off both Hog and Al.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty's back! Greetings and felicitations.


----------



## Pezking7p

> LOL! @ rookie mistakes.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


This!

Bob, glad to hear your FIL pulled through. Hope it holds for a while.

Of course we start posting feet and look who shows up. If we started posting hairy chest pics bhog would be back, too. You guys are some sick fukkers. I can only imagine the people who are browsing this thread for the first time.

So my new tenant calls me yesterday (moved in on wednsday). He says there's a very strong smell of rhododendrons in his house, would I please come help. .......OK…..???? So I go over there after work, me and this guy sniff around his house, no smell. Sniff around outside in the bushes (which are starting to flower).

Him: "right here I smell a little bit of what I smelled before….maybe the rain washed it away. Do you think it's some kind of critter?"

Me: "I don't think it's a critter smell. These bushes are just starting to flower, and those bushes over there are flowering, too. Do you think this window AC unit could have been pulling in some flower smells from the bushes?"

Him: "Yah, maybe. But you smell it, right?"

Me: "I smell a little something down here, I think it's these flowers. I'll cut these hedges way back this weekend and see if that helps, OK?"

Seriously. Who ever complained about nice flower smells? I hope this isn't a weekly thing. I had a worry that he might be this way, but I guess there's always a price to pay.


----------



## ToddJB

> I guess I win for the ugliest feet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe?
> 
> - bandit571r


Is that a gold toe nail?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Foot bling!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

I bet it is Todd. Its the only toe that stick out in his heels. We know damn well bandit wouldn't waste any paint on things that wont be seen.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Are those Makitas Shane? I ask because my older DeWalt NiCd batteries are giving out.
> 
> - lysdexic


Milwaukee > *
I don't know about the new OneKey stuff, but the 18V Fuel Line is excellent. I use the impact driver for everything, even bought a 'chuck adapter' so I don't have to use a regular drill anymore. Plus it's made in Milwaukee! Milwaukee, China (pop 196 million).


----------



## Brit

Is it safe to come back to this thread now? I mean, has everyone put their socks back on? I friggin hate feet. I mean I'm grateful to my feet for holding the rest of my body up and all, but feet are just gross.

Nice story Tony. You should have told him that people pay good money to buy air freshener with that scent and he was getting it for nothing.


----------



## smitdog

> Good to know. Thx. Tony was asking me what I want for my birthday.
> - lysdexic


Just be wary of any "impact" tools he may try to gift you, especially if he won't put down the 'gift box...'


----------



## smitdog

BTW Pez, when you're trimming those bushes be careful not to "pull a Mos"

And everybody's noses are different too, my mom about had a conniption when I tore out a huge lilac bush at my current home. She loves them but my wife hates the smell of them and I deal with allergies too. Since ultimately we are living there and she is not the bush went! Hopefully it's just one nit picky thing and not the first of a long line of annoying tenant requests… Here's to hoping!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am pretty sure Bandit's toes are fused together.

Hiya BYo!

Haha! @ Shane's slut accusations.

WTF Pez??!! "It smells like nature in my house, can you fix that for me?" That dude is an asshat, I'm sorry for all your future problems he will have for you to resolve. Wow.


----------



## Mosquito

> BTW Pez, when you re trimming those bushes be careful not to "pull a Mos"
> 
> - smitdog


To be clear, I wasn't trimming the bushes when I cut myself, I had just finished sharpening the trimmers, and was wiping them off before reassembling them. The bush trimming happened after I sliced a chunk off my finger


----------



## WillliamMSP

Man, some of these hooves would look more at home in a jar full of vinegar!


----------



## theoldfart

^


----------



## Pezking7p

I use a gas powered trimmer so "pulling a mos" would be most likely force me to post in the stumpy nubs thread.

So the tenant called me back today, thanked me for sniffing with him, and then spent about a minute reassuring me that I didn't need to do anything on account of him. He didn't want me to feel like I had to trim bushes or do a bunch of stuff because of what he said yesterday. "that was not my intention at all".

Weird bloke. He's very kind and quiet natured. But very weird.



> Is it safe to come back to this thread now? I mean, has everyone put their socks back on? I friggin hate feet. I mean I m grateful to my feet for holding the rest of my body up and all, but feet are just gross.
> 
> Nice story Tony. You should have told him that people pay good money to buy air freshener with that scent and he was getting it for nothing.
> 
> - Brit


Closet foot fetishist right there. Also, I'm glad to be lumped into "Tony" as a general category. I guess all us Americans are the same to you, right?


----------



## ShaneA

I believe traitors is the right word Pez. All of us traitors are the same.


----------



## terryR

Pez, your tenant is weird. Probably has a crush on you. Wanted you to come over yesterday. But was embarrassed to have you two days in a row! try closed toe shoes.


----------



## chrisstef

Stef's getting pissed. Our crackerjack team of IT people (read the guy who gets a small office in trade for half ass IT work) cant seem to figure out why my clients are not getting my emailed proposals. I'm resorting to using the fax machine. So embarrassing.


----------



## Pezking7p

Classic Email shenanigans. Maybe make a gmail account in the mean time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man, that sucks.

"I'll send a courier over immediately with our proposal and blueline markups. Just sit tight."


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I can be reached on my pager, 213-555-1212."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Exactly what i was thinking. Try alt acct to dbl check your Co's emails aren't going to spam. I've seen server IP addresses 'exiled' before; that's a problem. Gmail or yahoo domains don't have that issue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

-Smitty post retrieval-


----------



## duckmilk

Ouch Mos. How do you sharpen your shears? Same method as your chisels?

Toe pics are weird. I'll bet Bandit could make glue from his nail clippings.

Nice postings Fridge.

Terry, when you lay out the wiring for your shop wall outlets, don't make my mistake. I was so proud that I had outlets spaced almost every 4 feet along the walls. But, 11 of them came in the middle of the paneling instead of the outside edge. Made for a lot more careful measuring and hassle.










I've been getting a few sheets of 3/8" ply up at a time. I started with these 2 so I could mount the AC and make it comfortable.



















Putting up the cheap stuff has its own challenges. It seems not all of the edges are cut straight leaving some small gaps here and there. Plus, they print their info on the good side, which hacks me off. To reduce the ugly, I've been sanding it off.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cheap is cheap, I guess. Good progress, Duck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking very nice Duck. Good tip on the outlet placement too.

Pez, my office smells like Asian women could you please come by and fix it?


----------



## terryR

Lookin good, Duck. Seeing just ONE of those outlets make me think of a surface mount of some sort. Not conduit, but maybe a pine shroud? painted.

I installed that same B/C ply in the current shop and it looks like crap, even painted. sanding off the ink might have helped?


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good duck! Crank that AC baby.

Lol Tony. Just open up a slot machine, a craps game outside and allow smoking. Not to be stereotypical but when we were working at the casino up here the asains would come in by the bus loads first thing in the morning. It was amazing.


----------



## terryR

was hoping to wow you girls with the finish on this pipe, but I cannot get the shellac perfect.










the first coat goes on great, with overlap marks, but they sand out nicely. The second coat never seems to cure. So I'm constantly sanding it off to re-start.

Using Zissner premixed, diluted with DNA about 3:2. applying with the usual cotton wad. sanding with those fluffy abrasives in the photo, probably 600 and 1500 grits. Have tried one coat at a time, and constantly rubbing on coats for 10 minutes. same results…the second coat just stays tacky even after 24 hours.

old shellac? sandpaper too high of a grit?

I'm ordering flakes now, so will at least mix my own stuff. But, what do ya'll sand out the imperfections with?


----------



## chrisstef

Surface mounted electrical is the ticket IMO. I don't think that the gray plastic conduit looks terrible at all either. I can appreciate the industrial look. I'm sure you could paint it to blend in if you liked as well. I never glued any of mine together just in case I needed to pop it open and snake some new wires.

One bifold door left to paint and its onto beveled panel repair. Phase 613 of painting almost complete.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've had many encounters with Chinese tour buses in my travels; "amazing" is one word for my impression of their flooding into an area. The smells (and behaviors for that matter) I refer to in my office are much different than that of the hoard.


----------



## chrisstef

Shellac sounds bad Terry. When I rock my quasi French polish in a bhog style I use an bold baby bottle to drip a little bit of lac onto my pad. Ill cut a 1" square piece and dunk that completely in the shellac and then wrap it in a 2" square piece nice and tight like. From time to time ill put a few drops on the pad and wipe it on. Let it sit for a minute or two just until its tacky, then ill rub some more on until I feel the pad dragging ever so slightly. Stop and repeat those steps for a 15 - 20 mins or so. You should be able to just rub out the finish with a clean cloth and a touch of wax.

You also could have too much lac in the mix. I like a 1 lbs cut or a tad bit higher. Wait until you mix your own flakes. Big difference in my book. Don't forget to filter if you see any chunkers.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh it the peanut oil and open mouth chewing you're referring to.


----------



## Mosquito

> Ouch Mos. How do you sharpen your shears? Same method as your chisels?
> 
> - duckmilk


Just a hand file…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for the painting traumas Stef. No open mouth chewing here but I do get the tour bus style of personal space press on occasion. Hahah! @ oil scent.

Terry you are such an accomplished woodworker (craftsman actually) it seems strange to me that you are having trouble with finishing in light of how wonderfully your work turns out.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Tony.
finishing seems difficult for me. probably because I always use ancient stain and poly that's been in the shop's closet for years?

time to invest some $ in shellac flakes.

Stef, have used the baby bottle method with good results in the past. What do you use to store the mixed shellac? I've been using a canning jar, but the dried lid drives me nuts!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I use mason jars myself Terry. I just don't mix too much at a time.


----------



## lysdexic

So this Asian thing makes sense to me now. I didnt have any exposure to bus loads of asian tourist before my trip to Yellowstone. It struck me as odd when a hundred asians with cameras would trample my family, all in an panicked rush to capture a pic of a geological formation that has been there for millions of years.


----------



## lysdexic

@duckmmilk and others building a detached shop:

How do you decide between a window unit A/C versus central air? Is there a square footage when one makes more sense than the other?

Did you frame it out for a garae door? Just in the case that you sell your house and the buyer may not be a woodworker but maybe a gearhead? It seems that the resale value would be better for a detahced garage and not just a dedicated shop.

Finally, did you run any plumbing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Its ability to conjure hostility and elicit a snarl on my lips is disconcerting; immersion is the goal in my travels and detachment from the mundane is usually the prize but damned if they aren't artful in the disruption of that Zen. My lacking is at fault and that trial is one I fail to pass to date.


----------



## lysdexic

> Scotty s back! Greetings and felicitations.
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, I know that American culture has veered hard left in the past few years but just won't do felicitation.


----------



## bandit571

Pipe smoker from way back (43 yrs)...until that quad bypass ended all smoking..

I'd clean out the bowl after I was done. Let the bowl cool a while, since I didn't want to get burned by the next step
I'd take the bowl and rub it along the sides of my nose. Then a soft cloth to polish the oils into the bowl.

Wax a bowl? What, you want to smelling burnt wax while you are smoking? Yuck! 
Someone gave me a "painted" pipe one year…..paint was soon blistered off. Stunk, too.

try using the oils from your skin. Oldtimers did it all the time…...


----------



## Mosquito

> @duckmmilk and others building a detached shop:
> 
> How do you decide between a window unit A/C versus central air? Is there a square footage when one makes more sense than the other?
> 
> Did you frame it out for a garae door? Just in the case that you sell your house and the buyer may not be a woodworker but maybe a gearhead? It seems that the resale value would be better for a detahced garage and not just a dedicated shop.
> 
> Finally, did you run any plumbing?
> 
> - lysdexic


For me, the answers may not be as applicable, as the structure was already there. Mine's got a 2 car garage door, no plumbing, and I haven't decided on AC yet. It will likely either be through-wall, or split unit at this point. I would think unless the shop is going to see heavy use (like every day for much of it), central air seems like a bit of overkill, unless the shop is made up of multiple rooms. It's just one space, so should only need one heat/ac source, in theory


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thoughts on framing out for a garage door:

It may support your asking price by telling the prospective buyer, 'Yes, it's already framed for a garage door right there, between these two sheets of plywood. Standard width door, too. So it's worth what I'm asking for as that'll save you $x in material and labor costs when the time comes.'

Of course, the reply could be 'I'll be asking for an allowance at closing to offset the cost of putting in that door.'


----------



## 7Footer

Well howdy gents, hope ya'll had a good 4th weekend.

I can't stand feet… I'm with Andy, the feet thing is seriously grossing me out. Good gawd Bandit, put those eagle's claws back in their cage! Tony wins best feet, Stef wins longest 2nd toe (the left one looks like a hammerhead shark).. Does that thing hang over the front lip when you wear your Birks?

Gah! at the Blister Pez… You and Mos, take it easy fellas!

LOL @ the Rhody smell. Tenant def. wants Pez to sniff his bush.

Every time I've had a shellac problem it was bad shellac Terry, even had one that was bad the first time I opened the can so I thought I was doing something wrong.

Jake, that friggin guy in the video is the same guy who's leg you had to amputate? Holy hell that is crazy, did the mortar blow through the bottom of the tube into his leg/???
BTW- I'm so mad at the NBA right now, I hate KD and I hate the Warriors. Eff em all, eff em in the ear.

Nice shop pics Duck, cool seeing that bad boy come together.

Stef got his own Nick Burns


----------



## duckmilk

Surface mounted would have saved me some headaches, but this just looked cleaner to me. Plus, I'm attaching the ply with screws, so it can be removed should a problem occur. I also had a bunch of leftover romex that I was able to use from one outlet to the next.

Scotty, I am building this shop within another 50' x 75' existing shop mainly to protect my tools and stuff from bird droppings and barn cat pee ;-)




























No plumbing in it, but a bathroom is nearby. I had a leftover window AC from the last shop and it is just the right size for this shop (~ 520 sq ft). I have a regular door and a 4' sliding door.


----------



## lysdexic

I'll share a small project that I did over the holiday weekend. The purpose was to screen my pool equipment/PVC city from my neighbors yard and driveway. I have long 1"x8" cedar plank to place as a cap and the fence will be done. I hope they appreciate it.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice, that's almost as good looking as your bench.


----------



## lysdexic

Okay. WTF! I ordered some covers for the Jeeps doors and the box was delivered today. Did I screw up and order a huge box of problems? I don't need anymore problems. I have enough. Should I send it back unopened just for karma protection? Seriously, this kinda freaks me out.


----------



## duckmilk

This is what I will be using for heat when I get to that point. This was how it was setup in my old shop and I brought it with me to this place. Right now it is plumbed for propane, but I think could be un-converted to burn wood. Don't know if I will do that though.


----------



## duckmilk

Why is "Problems" written on the side? Hell, open it and see what is in there Pandora.


----------



## chrisstef

Id totally headbutt you in the chest if i could 7. Birks have never adorned these feet and never will. Guy likes his lettuce and hes instantly a hippy. How dare you put a label on me. (Millenial rant). Lol. Sensitive little geeners.

Scotty. Youre being millenial. Open the box all ready. 99 problems and unless youre a b!t(h that box aint one. Good to see ya btw.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are from Connecticut; you were born with birkenstocks on.

But yeah, open the fuggin' box.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh go eat a non-gmo avacado cali princess.


----------



## 489tad

^ Ouch! That hurt.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, fellatio or felicitations ? You pick.

At Tanglewood now. Something different, four of the best American drum and bugle corps along with the Boston Symphony and Pops brass and percussion sections. BIG SOUND AWESOME.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love avocados, love them.

That sounds fun Kev.


----------



## chrisstef

Knew it ^. Hippy.


----------



## Pezking7p

I can leave an avocado behind.

Scotty, are you cheating on us with the jeep forums?

Foot is getting fugglier. Blister is growing and fills up with fluid. Then the fluid rolls back and forth inside the sack. It's like a game of marble madness under my skin.


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, sorry about the burnt foot. I know it's not recommended, but, when I get a large blister, I lance it and put antibiotic on it and re-bandage. Simple triple antibiotic ointment works, but the ever increasing swelling makes the pain worse and draining it gives some relief.
Disclaimer: This bit of information is from an old horse vet with no liability insurance.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, duck. Are you a vet? Somehow I didn't know. They prescribed me this fancy cream. Silvidene. I have to change my dressing twice a day. I think I've got $50 in bandages and tape and cream. The blisters popped but they fill up again. It's kinda funny. Right now the tetanus shot hurts worse than anything. Feels like someone hit me with a baseball bat.

Stef watches MTV teen dramas.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I drain blisters, too. just keep it clean!

my shop is only going to push 900 sq.ft. so central air would be overkill and overpriced. no plumbing since I'm 100 feet from the home.


----------



## lysdexic

> Scotty, are you cheating on us with the jeep forums?
> 
> Foot is getting fugglier. Blister is growing and fills up with fluid. Then the fluid rolls back and forth inside the sack. It s like a game of marble madness under my skin.


In fact, I have been. I now freely admit that I am a forum junkie. They are a key source of life long learning for me. First it was investing on the "Motley Fool", then it was HTPC's on the AVS forum, woodworking here and, most recently the Wranglerforum.com for Jeeps. There weren't enough douche bags over there so I keep popping in here.

There are now even forums for orthopaedic surgeons but all those guys are dicks as you know.

Seriously. LJs is unique and is the only forum were I can say that I have made friends.

Blisters (bullae in the medical world): while they are intact they are a sterile biological dressing. Once ruptured I recommend removing the skin so it can dry up and/or apply an antibiotic ointment. Best to let it dry up. If you just poke a whole in it and leave the skin on, it is now contaminated and wonderful, moist pouch for bacteria to grow.


----------



## widdle

900 sq. Feet… Dayum Bro… I'd like to do a few s turns on that fresh concrete before ya move in…Sweet..


----------



## lysdexic

> Yeah, I drain blisters, too. just keep it clean!
> 
> my shop is only going to push 900 sq.ft. so central air would be overkill and overpriced. no plumbing since I m 100 feet from the home.
> 
> - terryR


900 square feet a pretty spacious shop. What about heat?


----------



## ShaneA

Pez is going to get a $300 invoice for the consultation. B Yo's gotta pay for Jeep bumpers and such.


----------



## widdle

I don't know man…I'd probably take the Vet's advice…


----------



## widdle

Pez is on crutches…


----------



## lysdexic

> no plumbing since I m 100 feet from the home.
> 
> - terryR


Damn, dude. Your penis must be as long as Stef's. I'll need to either put in a toilet or connect my condom catheter to the drip irrigation pipes.


----------



## lysdexic

That is cheaper than his Silvadene. The active ingredient is truly silver which is an awesome topical antibiotic. Regardless of his $300 invoice his insurance will reimburse the $13 max allowable.


----------



## jmartel

> I don t know man…I d probably take the Vet s advice…
> 
> - widdle


You mean take Pez out back and use a lead pill? His racing days are over.


----------



## duckmilk

Pez, yea I'm still a licensed vet. I graduated from Colorado SU in 93 but no longer actively practice. Still keep my CE current to keep my license active. Silvidine cream is great stuff, better than the triple AB stuff. The best new thing for cuts and wounds also comes from the veterinary world called Vetricyn. It is not an antibiotic, it is hyperoxygenated water that bacteria can not survive in. Dang, just spilled lemonade on my keyboard. Might be able to talk to you guys later, I hope :0


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Scotty, are you cheating on us with the jeep forums?
> 
> Foot is getting fugglier. Blister is growing and fills up with fluid. Then the fluid rolls back and forth inside the sack. It s like a game of marble madness under my skin.
> 
> In fact, I have been. I now freely admit that I am a forum junkie. They are a key source of life long learning for me. First it was investing on the "Motley Fool", then it was HTPC s on the AVS forum, woodworking here and, most recently the Wranglerforum.com for Jeeps. There weren t enough douche bags over there so I keep popping in here.
> 
> There are now even forums for orthopaedic surgeons but all those guys are dicks as you know.
> 
> Seriously. LJs is unique and is the only forum were I can say that I have made friends.
> 
> Blisters (bullae in the medical world): while they are intact they are a sterile biological dressing. Once ruptured I recommend removing the skin so it can dry up and/or apply an antibiotic ointment. Best to let it dry up. If you just poke a whole in it and leave the skin on, it is now contaminated and wonderful, moist pouch for bacteria to grow.
> 
> - lysdexic


Dude. Your bench is the reason I built my bench. Well yours pushed me to the tipping point, and CL810's pushed me over.



> Scotty, are you cheating on us with the jeep forums?
> 
> Foot is getting fugglier. Blister is growing and fills up with fluid. Then the fluid rolls back and forth inside the sack. It s like a game of marble madness under my skin.
> 
> In fact, I have been. I now freely admit that I am a forum junkie. They are a key source of life long learning for me. First it was investing on the "Motley Fool", then it was HTPC s on the AVS forum, woodworking here and, most recently the Wranglerforum.com for Jeeps. There weren t enough douche bags over there so I keep popping in here.
> 
> There are now even forums for orthopaedic surgeons but all those guys are dicks as you know.
> 
> Seriously. LJs is unique and is the only forum were I can say that I have made friends.
> 
> Blisters (bullae in the medical world): while they are intact they are a sterile biological dressing. Once ruptured I recommend removing the skin so it can dry up and/or apply an antibiotic ointment. Best to let it dry up. If you just poke a whole in it and leave the skin on, it is now contaminated and wonderful, moist pouch for bacteria to grow.
> 
> - lysdexic


----------



## duckmilk

The computer is resting upside down on paper towels for the night. While that situation was unfolding, I see Scotty answered your question.


----------



## duckmilk

> Damn, dude. Your penis must be as long as Stef s. I ll need to either put in a toilet or connect my condom catheter to the drip irrigation pipes.
> 
> - lysdexic


I just step outside


----------



## bandit571

Be like the Egyptians of the Pharoh's court…...a layer of Honey, then a layer of gause….treats all sorts of cuts.


----------



## Brit

> Okay. WTF! I ordered some covers for the Jeeps doors and the box was delivered today. Did I screw up and order a huge box of problems? I don t need anymore problems. I have enough. Should I send it back unopened just for karma protection? Seriously, this kinda freaks me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


So two guys were talking in the packing depot. Stavros says to Gary "I can'ta geta 7 downa". Gary looked at the crossword and immediately saw that Stavros had spelt problems with a 'u'. "That's not how you spell problems" says Gary. "Whada you meana, thats nota how you spella problums. You thinka I don'ta knowa how to spella problums?" Gary took a pen from his pocket and wrote out the word for Stavros on the nearest box. A little while later the box arrived at Scots house.

You see there's an explanation for everything, except feet.


----------



## Brit

Pez - Sorry for misappropriating your story. Your feet are OK BTW.


----------



## Brit

> Id totally headbutt you in the chest if i could 7. Birks have never adorned these feet and never will. Guy likes his lettuce and hes instantly a hippy. How dare you put a label on me. (Millenial rant). Lol. Sensitive little geeners.
> 
> Scotty. Youre being millenial. Open the box all ready. 99 problems and unless youre a b!t(h that box aint one. Good to see ya btw.
> 
> - chrisstef


Thanks for broadening my mind Stef. Never heard of anyone accusing someone of being 'millenial', so I Googled it and took the quiz. http://www.pewresearch.org/quiz/how-millennial-are-you/. My score was 26 but I've got no idea what that means. I might have just wasted 2 minutes of my life.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Interesting survey (scored a 47).

Beautiful wall, Scotty, and that box is nothing but trouble. Return it.


----------



## theoldfart

Same here, 48. A boomer tagged as a Genx, hangs head in shame.

BTW, finally got an IPad, 9.7 Pro. Lot bigger than my phone!


----------



## JayT

Hey there, Byo, glad to see you're still alive. Shame it took a foot fetish to get you posting again. So, did you open the box, yet?

Guess I must be the anti-millennial, scored a 22. So, TOF, I got you balanced out, since I'm a GenX'er tagged more as a boomer.


----------



## Brit

> So the tenant called me back today, thanked me for sniffing with him, and then spent about a minute reassuring me that I didn t need to do anything on account of him. He didn t want me to feel like I had to trim bushes or do a bunch of stuff because of what he said yesterday. "that was not my intention at all".
> 
> Weird bloke. He s very kind and quiet natured. But very weird.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I think we should introduce your tenant to the woman with the nice tits who had a go at me for opening the door for her. They'd be a match made in heaven. There's an old saying from the north of England that says "There's nowt [nothing] so queer as folk". Very true.

BTW, I don't know whether London is just a magnet for weirdos or if every big city has it's share. I've been working in London for the past 4 years and damn if I haven't met my share of f!cktards on my travels. The other week I got on the tube to go back to my hotel. I always stand on the tube even if seats are available because I sit on my backside all day. The train had quite a few people on it, but there were a few seats still available. This young lady got on and made her way to one of the seats. She was just about to sit down and this workman in a fluorescent jacket squeezed in behind her and beat her to the seat. She just realized what had happened before she ended up sitting on his lap. Shocked at his behavior and lack of manners she said "Oh! O-kay!" and made her way to the standing area. Well then the guy started ranting and raving. "I was in London before you were F-ing born. F-ing cheek. F-ing youngsters. In F-ing London before you were born I was." He went on like that until the train pulled into the next station and then he forgot about the embarrassed girl and started talking to an imaginary friend. Some weird ******************** came out of his mouth I can tell you and every time the train stopped he would say. "Ok. See ya. You take care my friend."

I probably shouldn't have been pissing myself with laughter but I just couldn't help it. Who knows, maybe I'm the weirdo.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, yea I m still a licensed vet. I graduated from Colorado SU in 93 but no longer actively practice. Still keep my CE current to keep my license active. Silvidine cream is great stuff, better than the triple AB stuff. The best new thing for cuts and wounds also comes from the veterinary world called Vetricyn. It is not an antibiotic, it is hyperoxygenated water that bacteria can not survive in. Dang, just spilled lemonade on my keyboard. Might be able to talk to you guys later, I hope :0
> 
> - duckmilk


Cool stuff. If you graduated in '93, you're not as old as you try to make yourself seem. I'm glad to hear you say vetricyn is good stuff, because it's fricken expensive. I swear we have enough stuff to do a full horse surgery and come out with leftovers.

Hope your keyboard is OK.

So, what's the best way to uncap these blisters? Rusty kitchen knife? Maybe a SW #4 blade? Did stanley ever make a "uncapping plane"?


----------



## Pezking7p

Weirdos are everywhere, but in cities they find strength in numbers.


----------



## chrisstef

I love weirdo's in public. The airport, the tube, the subway, rural country fairs and flea markets are my favorite people watching places. The last town we lived in held a "fair" that you could walk a full circle around in about 10 minutes. It was on a chunk of land that frequently flooded so boots were the usual footwear of choice. Work boots and Dooney & Burke purses on the girls made me laugh like hell from the beer tent.

My wife does some work up in the sticks of the state dubbed "the quiet corner" and on multiple occasions shes driven by people walking down the road with capes on. Pez has it pegged perfectly.


----------



## Brit

Never could understand the attraction of capes. They are as pointless on women as they are on batman.


----------



## CL810

Interesting quiz Andy. I'm a boomer who scored 10. Are solitaire games on your iPad considered video games? If so then I scored 17.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Andy, you're not the weirdo. My wife used to ride the RTA into town and the station location attracted some pretty colorful individuals. That all ended when she was talking to some hung over (probably still drunk) woman who mid-conversation puked all over herself. She now takes the bus, many more normal people and it's cleaned on at least some kind of schedule unlike the train.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful work B Yo.

I scored 85; it says I am more than millennial but doesn't label me on that scale.

Queer folks indeed. Weird is relative and those that embrace it are often the smile on my face. I believe it is every big city.

Hope the keyboard weathered the storm intact Duck.

Capes are magical and seeing someone wear one is good luck. Me too, I love watching people.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I took the test, scored a 36. Too many of the questions are easy to see through as to how they'll affect your score. I think it's about right but I'm not sure how contacting a government official would have driven my score one way or the other?


----------



## WillliamMSP

89 - holy hell. Though I don't think that some of those questions are as revealing as they think.


----------



## summerfi

If I scored 14 on the test would that be good or bad? Hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## Pezking7p

It says I'm 70% millennial, but that hurts my soul. Apparently about half of that is due to having a facebook account, even though I hate facebook. I'm also more millennial because I contacted a government official (town clerk) a few weeks ago to ask if a property I was looking at was within township limits or in the county….????

A cape says: I don't always wear a coat, but when I do, I prefer to be cold and wet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't know what it means Bob. I'm waiting on Stef's assessment.


----------



## Brit

That's good in my book Bob.

Pez would probably say: "That's bad on my iPad Bob."


----------



## lysdexic

Dang. I scored a 82. But, I will admit to having listened to the "Hipster BBQ" radio station on Pandora. The score suprised me. Probably what did me in was I considered LJs as an online profile.

Thanks to all on the fence likes.



> ........ and that box is nothing but trouble. Return it.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Totally agree. I thought of it as I awoke this morning. Maybe a dream. It's like the opening scene of a Stephen King movie.

I know that if I open it I'll be diagnosed with cancer next week. Worse yet, Tony will show up, rapping on my front door during a midnight thunderstorm, a bun in the oven, saying he's having my baby. A lightning flash darkens his pregnant silhouette.

Byo shivers at the thought.


----------



## Mosquito

I scored a 37, despite technically being in their Millennial generation range (by a good 6 years apparently)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I assumed you were shooting blanks.


----------



## ShaneA

Since I don't have a Facebook account and do not harass local government officials, I scored a 40.

Interesting assessment of capes T. If it isn't Halloween, not sure cape says anything to me other than freak show. But, the world takes all types…even people like B Yo who are scared of a little box.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seeing freaks is good luck Shane. They are the humor of the gods incarnate.

Opinions vary:


----------



## terryR

yeah, no weird people out here in the country, haven't seen a cape on a single local.

scored a 22, have a bookFace account, but only login every other month.

Mos, get a piece of square hickory that will fit in the lathe, spin it around 1500rpm. press your blister GENTLY against the spinning wood. please get video!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I scored a 65


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, get a piece of square hickory that will fit in the lathe, spin it around 1500rpm. press your blister GENTLY against the spinning wood. please get video!
> 
> - terryR


What blister? lol


----------



## Brit

Weirdos are everywhere I tell you.

Just got in an empty lift (elevator to you lot). The lifts are those where you press the number of the floor you want before you get in. Just as the doors were closing this girl ran in after me. The doors closed and the lift started. The usual lift etiquette of 'silence reigns' was rudely interrupted when she exclaimed "OH NO!" Seeing as it was just me and her, I felt obliged to ask her what was wrong. She said "I DIDN'T SELECT MY FLOOR!" I smiled and said what's the worst that can happen. What amazed me was that she actually didn't know the answer. I suggested she get out at my floor, press the button and get back in. "WILL THAT WORK?" she said. I felt like saying "Well it will if you can manage to carry out that many instructions without creaming your knickers."


----------



## terryR

sorry, should've been directed at Pez!
low caffeine…


----------



## Mosquito

I also don't have a lathe, so strike 2 lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Creaming. Your. Knickers."


----------



## woodcox

56. But, I did own that exact year ford LTD in Tony's video. Classic.


----------



## terryR

around here lift etiquette means bending your knees and keeping your back straight!

Andy, I think your good looks startled her, and she forgot what she was thinking.


----------



## Brit

I can't lie Terry, I get that a lot.


----------



## Pezking7p

"Just seeing a thing like that is bad luck"

Hilarious. What is that from?


----------



## terryR

^yep, she was trying very hard to NOT say, "damn, what a fine looking man! Wish he would throw me on the floor and lick my ass."


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Terry.


----------



## Brit

Yeah Terry. It's arse, not ass. An ass is like a donkey. Haven't I taught you anything? LOL.


----------



## Brit

... and I'm certainly not going to lick her donkey.


----------



## terryR

two countries separated by a common language,
and a bunch of salty water.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Hey. I'm going to be in Boone, North Carolina on Saturday. My girlfriend is running a marathon up Grandfather mountain. I'll have a few hours to kill that morning. Is anyone around that area or know places I should visit for woodworking interests?

It would be cool to visit with a fellow woodworker. So far I've only met Fridge, and he would maybe vouch for me.


----------



## chrisstef

I brought up millenial after reading an article how a group of interns at a company went to management in anger about dress code in regard to footwear. They fired the whole lot of them. Lol. Serves em right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Footwear? They wanted to wear flip-flops?


----------



## bandit571

Just went through that survey…score was….11…..

Have a fellow coming here later today, carrying a few traps…Big, FAT Raccoon is still out in the garage. Can't shoot her, as I live in town.


----------



## 7Footer

So many LOL's! Stef's from CT born with birks.

93 on the survey. hahaha

Bloke - another fantastic word.

Great work on the fence and the long penis comment BYO. Hipster BBQ, LOL!

"Throw me on the floor and lick my arse" hahahahahahahah!

Creaming your knickers. I think Andy is the guy from Fake Taxi .

Fuggin millenials upset about footwear? wow!

So a tube is a train or a bus? We have a light rail system here called the Max, it's awesome for weirdo watching as well!


----------



## duckmilk

> Cool stuff. If you graduated in 93, you re not as old as you try to make yourself seem. I m glad to hear you say vetricyn is good stuff, because it s fricken expensive. I swear we have enough stuff to do a full horse surgery and come out with leftovers.
> 
> Hope your keyboard is OK.
> 
> So, what s the best way to uncap these blisters? Rusty kitchen knife? Maybe a SW #4 blade? Did stanley ever make a "uncapping plane"?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Pez, vet school was a late in life decision, I was 39 when I graduated.

The computer survived but there are 7 keys that don't work yet, one of those being the space bar. If they don't start working, I may have to get a wireless keyboard.

Re: blisters, maybe Mos will loan you his shears


----------



## Brit

The 'tube' is a network of trains running under the city of London.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tube is the subway 7.


Edit: Andy beat me to it.


----------



## jmartel

> So a tube is a train or a bus? We have a light rail system here called the Max, it s awesome for weirdo watching as well!
> 
> - 7Footer


Or the South Lake Union Trolley. Riding the SLUT as it's affectionately known here.


----------



## 7Footer

What kinda computer you got duck? ebay search your model # and keyboard.. keyboards are usually cheap and super easy to swap out.

Doh! I meant to say subway or bus, saw that you guys said train in the earlier comments so I knew it wasn't train.


----------



## Brit

It is a train this side of the pond 7. Over here a subway is a little tunnel under a road that you walk through to get to the other side, sometimes getting mugged on the way.


----------



## duckmilk

Part of my above comments was deleted. On myself, I use a sharp clean blade and open the blisters near a margin to allow drainage and let it dry up. Keep it real clean and covered.

I hate typing on my phone;(


----------



## duckmilk

7, it's an 8 year old dell Inspiron. They may not have replacements available.


----------



## lysdexic

> Hey. I m going to be in Boone, North Carolina on Saturday. My girlfriend is running a marathon up Grandfather mountain. I ll have a few hours to kill that morning. Is anyone around that area or know places I should visit for woodworking interests?
> 
> It would be cool to visit with a fellow woodworker. So far I ve only met Fridge, and he would maybe vouch for me.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


I don't know of any woodworking places in Boone specifically. I'll think about it. They do have a killer, nationally known, Jeep customization shop there. Is is called Rubitrux


----------



## bandit571

Just in case someone likes these things…..1/2" mortise Chisel on Fleabay..
#262508654184

aka: Pigsticker…


----------



## theoldfart

^ just another quiet day in the woods.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I used to love Jeeps too until they started putting disposable minivan engines in them with a torque peak three times higher than previously.



> Hey. I m going to be in Boone, North Carolina on Saturday. My girlfriend is running a marathon up Grandfather mountain. I ll have a few hours to kill that morning. Is anyone around that area or know places I should visit for woodworking interests?
> 
> It would be cool to visit with a fellow woodworker. So far I ve only met Fridge, and he would maybe vouch for me.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Turtle Island Preserve is in Boone, some of it's woodworking related, http://turtleislandpreserve.org/


----------



## 7Footer

What model of insprion, Duck? There's a small possibility that I have a keyboard laying around, I always buy Dell computers, and have a stash of parts.

The elusive pig sticker.. wonder how much that thing will get up to. Me likey.

The SLUT, lol Jmart.

Tony I got that Samsung watch… Not quite as stoked as I thought I was gonna be, but it's only been 4 days. I found out the other night that you can't run more than one app at a time with the watch. So if you want to listen to music as you run, the music needs to be on the watch, you can't use the Samsung Milk Music app in conjunction with the Nike+Run app.. Kinda blows, because I love the variety of internet radio, but we'll see, I'll report back, I got some music on it now though and going to run tonight. But imagine how livid I was when I went for a run a couple nights ago and had to choose between music or tracking the run! It's pretty impressive though, the watch has it's own phone number for when you aren't in range of your phone, a full time data connection, wifi, bt, all the goodies, just a little bit restrictive with regards to the operating system (and frankly kind of dumb that Samsung went and made their own proprietary system for it rather than just used an Android OS)... I got such a good deal on it, i doubt I'll return it, but having to copy the music to your phone (then the phone x-fers the music via BT to the watch) and keep your $hit updated with new songs and tracks kind of annoys me, it's fck'n 2016!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sounds cumbersome and tedious particularly considering how little I run. I appreciate the heads-up and want to hear your further thoughts on it as you use it though, please. Why didn't they just stick with Android? Boggling.


----------



## ToddJB

83 obvi

Vacay so far




































































































Great-grandma's costume jewelry










Fishing with grandpa



















Our hosts 28 years later. Lindsay was 3 in that pic, Addie is 2.










Heading back tomorrow getting in a midnight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Frickin' awesome Todd.


----------



## Brit

Great memories Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh , almost forgot the shop shot.










Lindsay's uncle, our host, runs a custom golf cart shop. He's also a Pontiac motor head. GTO, Firebird, and NASCAR.


----------



## Mosquito

I like it Todd. Vacation looks great so far, safe travels on the way back


----------



## chrisstef

Mopar baby!


----------



## Pezking7p

> That sounds cumbersome and tedious particularly considering how little I run. I appreciate the heads-up and want to hear your further thoughts on it as you use it though, please. Why didn t they just stick with Android? Boggling.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Samsung doesn't do android. Their phones are proprietary OS's too.

Boone is a little up there. There are a lot of outdoorsy things to do, but woodworking? I dunno. Probably two hours from me if you want to come feed my chickens.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Samsung doesn t do android. Their phones are proprietary OS s too. - Pezking7p


 - Huh?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Samsung doesn t do android. Their phones are proprietary OS s too. - Pezking7p - Huh?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Am I way off? I thought Samsung was the last bastion of non-android phones.


----------



## jmartel

Samsung phones use Android. At least the galaxy phones do (my s5 has it and the new s7 has it as well with a quick google check).

There's basically Android, Windows, and iOS for your phone options. I don't really have any experience with the windows OS though. I like Android and iOS for different things. Not sure which way I'll go for this next upgrade. Probably wait and see what the next iphone has as far as features vs the S7 which looks pretty awesome.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Samsung uses Android for all its current smartphones, and most for the last several years.. But Samsung uses an offshoot pseudo-android OS for some of its other gear, it works on phones, tables, cameras, and a variety of other platforms, it was developed by Linux, called Tizen.. Samsung is trying to grow their own little app store/market thing. There's some useful apps, but obviously it hasn't been tested as much so there's often bugs, overall it's nowhere close to Google or iOS and probably never will be. It's sort of weird that they are pushing it as much as they are, because they are already incahoots with google, Google can't be super happy about it.

Awesome pics Toddwick, looks like a great time… Custom golf kart shop sounds bad-A.


----------



## Mosquito

I much prefer my windows phone to either Android or iOS, but "lots of apps" isn't something I was looking for. As an OS, I love Windows Phone. More app development would be nice, but at 3% market share, I'm not surprised no one develops for it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, looks like everyone's having a lot of fun. Does the guy have a 389 tri-power EZGO yet?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I much prefer my windows phone to either Android or iOS, but "lots of apps" isn t something I was looking for. As an OS, I love Windows Phone.
> 
> - Mosquito


Ditto.

Now if only Verizon would update my HTC One M8 to Windows 10 Mobile.


----------



## Mosquito

Or T-mobile my Nokia 925.

Or… and this might be a crazy thought, if Microsoft would get carrier specific 950/950XLs out there… ugh that pissed me off lol


----------



## ClammyBallz

JFC! When did this become the State of The Hoof Address?


----------



## Hammerthumb

You guys are going to upset Smitty with all this phone talk.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> I ve had many encounters with Chinese tour buses in my travels; "amazing" is one word for my impression of their flooding into an area. The smells (and behaviors for that matter) I refer to in my office are much different than that of the hoard.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


One of the casinos in the Poconos stopped busing Asians in from NY after they went into the pond, killed a goose and took it home with them on the bus. One of the attendants said she would find them washing their feet in the toilet frequently.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

More geeking out… first GoT, then Hooves, now cell phones. I do have a picture of Yo's first cell phone:










If you were cool back in '89, you had one of those (I'm told).


----------



## jmartel

> I much prefer my windows phone to either Android or iOS, but "lots of apps" isn t something I was looking for. As an OS, I love Windows Phone. More app development would be nice, but at 3% market share, I m not surprised no one develops for it.
> 
> - Mosquito


Could be worse. Last place my wife worked at they only allowed blackberries for work phones. I don't know of any other company that uses blackberries any more.


----------



## 7Footer

Thats interesting, I've never met a person who liked the windows phones. Now I know 2!

LOL @ State of the Hoof (keep your shoes on fellas).

btw-I also just uploaded part 2 of my toy chest build. Check me out yo!


----------



## terryR

smitty, what the heck are all these posts about? 950/950XLT, OS's, Tizen…

no cell signal here, so I have no phone. easy.

Left side of my face puffed up like a chipmunk last night just after midnight. Have an infected tooth! Just got back from the dentist, and as I suspected, it's too swollen for treatment today. A week of antibiotics for me, then we pull that sucker.

no photos. period.


----------



## lysdexic

^ that sucks. Hope you get better fast.


----------



## lysdexic

> More geeking out… first GoT, then Hooves, now cell phones. I do have a picture of Yo s first cell phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were cool back in 89, you had one of those (I m told).
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


The truth. I was the coolest guy in the 8th grade. It is known. I peaked then and by '89 I was pitiful.

Dab nabit! I hate that I missed the GOT banter. I am about 200 pages shy of re-reading book 5. I have trained my daughter to address me as "my lord" but she keeps saying "m'lord."


----------



## Brit

Great vid 7. Loving the back stretch.


----------



## summerfi

The past 24 hrs have irrefutably proven once again that it's a highly diverse group who frequents this thread.


----------



## chrisstef

One of the casinos in the Poconos stopped busing Asians in from NY after they went into the pond, killed a goose and took it home with them on the bus. One of the attendants said she would find them washing their feet in the toilet frequently.

- ClammyBallz
[/QUOTE]

This needs to be appreciated. Thats hilarious.


----------



## Pezking7p

Re: Samsung OS. Color me stupid. Don't know where I got that from.

I need to plot a re-read if book five as well. Going to be weird because we already watched season 6. Damn George and his slow writing!!


----------



## duckmilk

> What kinda computer you got duck? ebay search your model # and keyboard.. keyboards are usually cheap and super easy to swap out.
> 
> - 7Footer


It's a Dell Inspiron 1525, went to Best Buy and the geek guy found one on Amazon for about $20. I don't know how to get to it yet. Let me know and thank you for offering.


----------



## duckmilk

WTF? There was a anti police violence protest march in Dallas tonight, was peaceful until 2 police officers were shot about an hour and a half ago. How the hell can that help their cause?


----------



## duckmilk

I'm watching this on replay but as of 10 pm there are 3 - 6 officers down


----------



## bandit571

4 dead, 11 wounded…still looking for the shooters….


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks, I'm still watching it from a 30 minute delay


----------



## bandit571

Now have one suspect in custody…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Guns aren't the problem, bullets are! They need to cost several hundred if not thousands of dollars apiece then folks will think harder about how bad they want to use it.

About the keyboard, I had an Inspiron 15?? and one of the kids got really good at using their tiny finger to plow off several keys from the board at once. I got good at putting them back on until most of the little plastic clips broke. I figured it was done as a keyboard was going to cost me half what a new computer would, turns out there's plenty of tutorials on youtube and it was only about $10 off Amazon. I was able to change it without turning off the computer (which I wouldn't recommend) in about 3 minutes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come on Terry…. no pics?

Why did you wait so long to address the sore tooth? Farmers.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are we getting ready for some "state of the grill" pictures as a follow up to the hooves?


> Come on Terry…. no pics?
> 
> Why did you wait so long to address the sore tooth? Farmers.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## AnthonyReed

You sound apprehensive.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nah, mine's in good shape, it wouldn't bother me. I can't speak for everyone and I suspect some will be less than thrilled with the idea.


----------



## terryR

Tony, you're 100% correct! I'm the world's worst patient because I let stuff go until it's beyond repair. Two doses of antibiotics and I feel like a new man!


----------



## jmartel

I feel you, terry. I have a high pain tolerance as well, so I'll put things off. I put off going to the doctor for almost 2 weeks after I snapped my pinky finger in half. Wasn't going to go to the hospital after my motorcycle accident if I didn't feel my collar bone poking out. Hell, the surgery hurt worse than the actual breaking of the collarbone.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you're feeling better Terry. You gonna cancel your appointment?

With all my hassle yesterday, I forgot to thank Todd for the pictures. Thanks Todd!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

A guy from the county came by a while ago conducting census and structure audits, only about 3 minutes of my time but apparently my shop may actually allow my taxes to go down a little. Not sure how that works but if it wasn't there I'd have to see more of the neighbors and traffic + more grass to mow so I'm ok with that. A brief rant on the lack of road maintenance coupled with increased traffic as a result of further development yielded a little (but not much) understanding about my frustration of ever increasing property taxes. 20 minutes later I went to check the mail and saw he was still working his way down the street, and driving a less than 3 year old Lexus, guess I know why my taxes are going up!


----------



## duckmilk

7, I just got to watch your video #2. What was the part about conditioning the chalkboard?


----------



## terryR

Cancel my appointment? About as likely as you painting your new shop terra cotta. LOL!

+1 to vacation pics, Toddster! like, like, like.


----------



## 7Footer

Tooth problems are the worst! I put things off too long too, broke my index finger playing ball and didn't properly let it heal, ended up having surgery a year later because I'd damaged the joint and couldn't bend it like beckham..

Too bad Duck, I've got a 1510 at home w/ the same keyboard but it's functional, no parts. $20 is about right though from amazon but usually those type of parts are cheaper on ebay. I think those ones have 3 screws on the bottom side that are under the keyboard, take those off and then there are two little wings up above the f keys that you pop out with a small screwdriver or credit card, and the keyboard lifts out, the top comes up first, then just unclip the the ribbon cable and connect the new one. 
Not sure if you ordered on yet, but there is one on ebay with 0 bids, $7 shipped, ends in like 30 min though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Dell-Inspiron-1525-Replacement-Laptop-Keyboard-BRAND-NEW-STILL-SEALED-/191911303407?hash=item2caece18ef:g:0z0AAOSwtJZXWFlK
or a buy it now for $8.98 shipped (in Euless TX)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Inspiron-1525-1525SE-1526-1526SE-Silver-Laptop-Keyboard-NK750-/152130999528?hash=item236bb6d4e8:g1QAAOSw-4BXYdJg
there's a bunch more too.

Fuggin sucks about the Dallas thing. But I really like that they took a robot in there and blew the mf'er up. Texas.

Edit: Duck somewhere I learned you're suppose to condition a chalkboard before you use it. I cover the whole thing in chalk, let it sit for a few hours, then wipe it off with a dry towel, and then clean it with a cleaner. Its supposedly suppose to leave less residual marks on it.


----------



## ClammyBallz

I'm finally caught up on custom orders, this one went in today. Now I can take a little time off from the shop while it's hot & humid, then get back to working on some setups for the floor.


----------



## ToddJB

I am very sad about Dallas. I am very sad about the other two shootings the other day, as well. I am very sad that life is held with such low regard. I really wish there was a short cut to end this hate and stupidity.


----------



## jmartel

Well done on that tank, clammy. Looks like it's in the reception area of somewhere?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Clammy. Do you choose the fish that go into it?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I am very sad about Dallas. I am very sad about the other two shootings the other day, as well. I am very sad that life is held with such low regard. I really wish there was a short cut to end this hate and stupidity.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yup, pretty much.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Yes, reception area of a home repair company that's relocating their office. One of the employees there has an aquarium and will be picking out the fish for the tank. Customers usually pick out the fish, we take care of the dirty work, stocking them, cleaning it, water changes, water testing, etc.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the links 7, I found one for 15.95 OEM free shipping.

Nice tank Clammy.


----------



## chrisstef

The old boy had to dust off the boots and get it in today. Dug about 200' of plumbing trench. Sucked in some diesel fumes and stomped in some slurry. Feelin like a man.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks like fun!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef just likes playing with man sized Tonka toys.


----------



## Tim457

Nice stef. Reminds me I was going to ask you how hard it would be to hotwire a Kubota KX-161-3 Midi excavator. There's one that's been sitting for weeks on a nearby trail project. That could really cut down on the time it takes me to dig and do drainage work in the backyard. I'd just borrow it for a little while, pinky swear.

Agreed, Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol tim. I dont know about kubotas but i do onow that bobcat machines are all keyed the same from the factory and most people dont rekey them.


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice tank, mr Ballz. Is that your profession? Fish tanks? Keeping up with sea cukes!

Looks like fun, Stef. I always wanted to run a back hoe.

Wife is doing a horse show tomorrow so she's getting her horse ready tonight. That means I got to do a little pre date night inlay. Need to fill the knot and then plane/scrape flush. Then bevel the edges and she's done. I tried to have a little bit of a gnarly top to offset the massive quantity of cherry in my living room.










I'm nearing the end-of-project phase so of course my shop has gone manic. Just a wee bit more and then I can douche.










I'm all about a state of the grill. My poor egg just sits on the ground, though. I keep meaning to build a table…


----------



## Pezking7p

Also, I pulled off a few small parts of blisters. Do I need to remove everything? Some of it feels kind of glued down.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I think that I said this previously, but it bears repeating - ouch.


----------



## lysdexic

Pez, hoping you get a post date night inlay as well.

Regardless, whatchu making? It looks good. A hall table?

Your foot looks good. If the skin is stuck don't worry about pulling it off. Only if there is a fluid collection underneath. Keep it clean as best you can.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> That sounds cumbersome and tedious particularly considering how little I run. I appreciate the heads-up and want to hear your further thoughts on it as you use it though, please. Why didn t they just stick with Android? Boggling.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> Samsung doesn t do android. Their phones are proprietary OS s too.
> 
> Boone is a little up there. There are a lot of outdoorsy things to do, but woodworking? I dunno. Probably two hours from me if you want to come feed my chickens.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Unfortunately, I only have about 5 hours free. If you were a little closer, I'd make the trip for sure. I did stop at a place in Knoxville and bought a walnut slab and about 10 bf of curly maple.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bill, so far it only hurts a little. Mostly just when I take pressure off that foot and it fills with blood.

Scotty, probably no inlay, but she is polishing her boots, IF you know what I mean. .....it means she's polishing her boots.

It's a coffee table. Off in the distance is an end table. Last two carcasses for my living room.










Thanks for the foot info. I clean it twice a day, silvidene, then non stick dressing. The NP who looked at it put the fear of foot loss in me.

Saw a cool thing tonight on YouTube. If any of you food nerds wanted a sous vide setup at home, but hate big kitchen appliances here's a neat thing that turns any pot of water into a sous vide, but fits in a drawer. Pez want.

https://www.chefsteps.com/joule


----------



## lysdexic

That looks great Dan. Just my style. Are you using plans? Also, your use of a white board is smart. I will probably steal that idea.


----------



## DanKrager

Just finished this…copied from a photograph. The korbels I carved from a different tree than the shelf so they are a different color cherry. 
Good use for old pianos.









DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Pez nice work on the butterflies and tables. +1 to what Jeep yo said. Your foot looks good.

Your wife doesn't make you help her with the horses? Lucky you.

Stef got manly today.

Got another wall finished today, going for more ply tomorrow.

Nice DanK, is it a mantle?


----------



## jmartel

Pez, you can get the standalone sous vide things like that a little cheaper.

https://www.amazon.com/Sansaire-Sous-Immersion-Circulator-Black/dp/B00KSFAB74/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1468031584&sr=8-6&keywords=sous+vide

https://www.amazon.com/Anova-WiFi-Precision-Cooker-Black/dp/B01761T6V4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1468031584&sr=8-3&keywords=sous+vide

Also, there's a trick of pouring hot water into a cooler if you don't want to buy a sous vide. Just have to top it off with some boiling water every 20-30 min. Haven't tried it yet, but I'd like to. Might give it a shot this weekend with some flank steak.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/04/cook-your-meat-in-a-beer-cooler-the-worlds-best-sous-vide-hack.html

That entire site is pretty awesome to pour through. I've gotten a lot of good tips through them.


----------



## DanKrager

Just a shelf…but it's hung on a French cleat.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is super nice Pez. Your work, it's great.

Dig that shelf Dan.


----------



## Pezking7p

> That looks great Dan. Just my style. Are you using plans? Also, your use of a white board is smart. I will probably steal that idea.
> 
> - lysdexic


Steal away. I always doodle and make notes on white boards, I can't believe everyone doesn't have one.

My first furniture project was a copy of this Thos Moser table. Everything after that has been built in that theme to go in my living room.










Jeffy, I didn't know that there were so many. I should have known the one I posted wasn't the first. I'm surprised it's so expensive relative to the others. I'll have to research and see if I can get one for Christmas.

Dan, that shelf is sweet. How did you cut out the keys but keep them from fallng out? (I'm not familiar with the guts of a piano) Any pics?

Tony your flattery will get you no where. Ok maybe some sexting, but nothing more.

Busy day so far. Trimmed a bunch of hedges so they don't smell so much. Trimmed the big oak up a bit. But, wife has the jeep which means I can't move any of the brush (need the trailer hitch). Oh well I'm completely beat anyway.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

New 'old' arn! Bah-stahd weighs about 150 lbs too!


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I was afraid wife's needed help with horses…

Very nice, Pez. I also love the style.

Wow, that looks like a lot of work, DanK. great shelf, though!

I'm screwing together 2×12's to surround a pig water trough so it will become too heavy to turn over…hopefully!


----------



## DanKrager

I just happened to have the white keys from an old piano stored in a bucket for several years hoping to use the "ivory" for inlays etc. I think after working with it it's actually a grainy celluloid plastic …at least it smelled that way when I polished the keys with 0000 steel wool. The keys were glued and pinned to a 1/2" piece of ply that was part of the skeleton that holds this together. They are very long and were trimmed after mounting. I had to make the "black" keys.
















This is the original photo from which I copied the unit.









DanK


----------



## Brit

> Just a shelf…but it s hung on a French cleat.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


That's more than just a shelf Dan. It's a work of art! Great idea.

Pez's table is gorgeous too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Very nice work, Dan!


----------



## DanKrager

Thank you. It was a fun build and good to refresh photo copying skills. It's amazing to me how accurate a reproduction can be if the photo is good.

I'm looking forward to Pez's build. ?? And what a drill press, Smitty! Do you have a bench big enough to keep that thing upright? (given the truck bed at 4' it doesn't seem tall enough for a floor unit).

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome Smitty! Congrats man.


----------



## bandit571

My son suggested that an electronic keyboard be hidden behind those keys…....Musical Shelf…


----------



## CL810

Great shelf Dan! I agree with Andy, it's art.

Nice find Smitty. Who made it?

Pretty pumped about getting my vintage bandsaw working today. First cuts after necessary repairs/refurbing. Replaced tires, replaced motor, repadded brake with leather, and replaced thrust bearings and metal guides with ceramic. Some time in it's recent history someone put a motor in it that turned at 3450 rpm's when specs call for 1800. At the higher speed the tires are literally thrown off the wheels. Learned this to be true when one went flying across the shop. I now have a fairly new Baldor 2 hp motor for sale.

Runs smooth, passes the nickel start up and sawing test. Dust collection looks good so far.










In case anyone missed earlier post, the bandsaw is a Yates American J120.


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet, makes the Rikon look petite.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

HELP!

What belt config yields slowest RPM??


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got it (I think)-


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy, happy, happy!


----------



## CL810

Yep, you got it.


----------



## TheFridge

> Hey. I m going to be in Boone, North Carolina on Saturday. My girlfriend is running a marathon up Grandfather mountain. I ll have a few hours to kill that morning. Is anyone around that area or know places I should visit for woodworking interests?
> 
> It would be cool to visit with a fellow woodworker. So far I ve only met Fridge, and he would maybe vouch for me.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Do you really want me of all people vouching for you? I was a step away from taking naked pics on my bench 

The ultimate bondo.

Nothing wrong with tossed salads 

Edit: Tims cool. He has a really grunty style. Like the ul-tim-ate warrior.


----------



## chrisstef

And the bench would have been the one worried about getting a sliver. ^


----------



## TheFridge

You darn tootin'!


----------



## theoldfart

Uh Smitty, that Forster looks older than me; you know- serious vintage- older than dirt!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Smitty!


----------



## chrisstef

Some killer vintage being shown. Id dry hump that yates and king seeley deserves a good backwards hug.


----------



## ShaneA

Got the doors fitted on my drill storage cabinet. Now I need to think about another cabinet for some other hand tools.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> In case anyone missed earlier post, the bandsaw is a Yates American J120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


My girlfriend thought she had caught me looking at porn.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Clayton, I completely missed your post. Glad you got it dialed in.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Duck, way late…but the puzzle board project and blog are up:



Dang Shane, how do I survive with one cordless drill?


----------



## jmartel

I don't have any cordless drills. I've got 1 corded drill and 1 corded hammer drill though. I'd rather not have to worry about charging batteries myself. I'm sure once I move into an older house that needs more work that I'll pick up a cordless set though.

Nitrox class for Scuba this morning. Then took a 4 hour nap being a lazy a-hole instead of doing anything productive this afternoon, then seafood festival tonight. Was a good day.


----------



## TheFridge

> In case anyone missed earlier post, the bandsaw is a Yates American J120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810
> 
> My girlfriend thought she had caught me looking at porn.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


It's not? Damn. I guess I've been looking at the wrong pictures…


----------



## TheFridge

Vise is working out awesome. Like showing off a brand new baby  except this one lets you sleep at night.

This is precisely the project I built it for. Was gonna do half blinds but that would've taken forever so I went with through. Gonna be the case for my bass amp. So I put some thick tails and a bunch of them.

One day I might buy dimensioned lumber. I can just imagine how awesome it would be to just cut a board and glue up a panel. That's the stuff my dreams are made off. Unfortunately my wallet doesn't dream.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What does the fleur de lis represent?

You are aren't using dimensioned lumber?

Sure looks good Fridge.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fridge, dimensioned lumber sounds great….but not always the case for the furniture maker. Most places run it through a double sided planer and make no attempt to true up the board. If the board is bowed, it stays bowed. Then you don't have enough thickness left to joint it yourself.


----------



## DanKrager

Yah, Fridge, what BRK says. Don't get all wet drooling over pre-dimensioned lumber. It ain't pretty. Buy it cheap and rough and make it pretty like you did in this post!

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Fridge, vise and tails look awesome. I agree with red. I asked my lumber dealer once if they could joint my boards for me, they kinda laughed and said they would plane it. I don't think they deal with many furniture makers. Mostly cabinet guys who don't worry about it much.

I am probably telling you something you already know, but don't forget to make accommodations for cooling for that amp. Amps get hot n stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Funny Pez. More than once I've asked Dunham hardwoods to set aside lumber that's NOT surfaced. The guy gave me crap, so I pulled two boards off the stack (those that had been thoroughly rejected) and asked, "How the heck is anyone gonna back a flat tabletop out of these?" I'm still not sure he understood.

Another guy told me he wanted people to be able to see what they're getting. Then I explained that, unless the board is filthy, most woodworkers can read rough lumber just fine.


----------



## Pezking7p

Nothing is more irritating that paying for 4/4 and getting s2s at 15/16" or slightly less. Especially if you're makign something long or if you're using wide boards.

I'm tired of doing yard work alone. Farm dreams are off the table, I think.


----------



## Mosquito

> New old arn! Bah-stahd weighs about 150 lbs too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Awesome Smitty! That's the same one I picked up a couple months ago too


----------



## terryR

I'm with you, Pez. Don't care for yardwork. An hour spent is an hour wasted IMO since it just grows back naturally.

An hour spent restoring an old tool has immediate pay off! love the drill press, smitty…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Nothing is more irritating that paying for 4/4 and getting s2s at 15/16" or slightly less. Especially if you re makign something long or if you re using wide boards.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Ya, I never take lumber down to 3/4" or whatever. I just plane enough to get a surface. Like this 4/4 stock on the drawer front…, I was able to keep 1"+ thick. Lot easier on half blinds


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, I have all the original paper that came with it too, if you'd like a copy just holler.










Thx, Terry and everyone else. Happy with the purchase / nice to find this one!


----------



## jmartel

Turns out if you make eggs in a cast iron skillet they turn a little grey and don't look so appealing. Still tasted good though.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, just how did you go about finding that drill press? Craigslist, EBay, word of mouth?


----------



## lysdexic

> New old arn! Bah-stahd weighs about 150 lbs too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I know your not asking, but I see a perfect spot for you to mount a laser, an digital RPM readout, and a LED light.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Those would be ok if you had a hand cranked generator to power them.


----------



## theoldfart

A little unique project









Just finished a base on an Adironak Guide basket my wife made for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Craigslist, and the listing was a month old. Meant to happen, I guess. And it has the original belt, too!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Turns out if you make eggs in a cast iron skillet they turn a little grey and don t look so appealing. Still tasted good though.
> 
> - jmartel


I think you need some more seasoning in your pan, or maybe to clean your pan or something. Never had this issue before.

I can't believe that belt is still alive. Seems like it should be dust by now!


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, I have all the original paper that came with it too, if you d like a copy just holler.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Consider myself hollering 

Also is the belt out of round or still in good shape? The belt on the one I picked up has sat unused for a while, so the belt was quite oval shaped. Gives it a little shake when in use


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Seems quite good, no obvious belt-induced vibration.

I'll get copies and get them to you. If I can round up a decent scanner, I'll email soft copy instead.


----------



## bandit571

Got another saw rehabbed up…









Worth No.40 Butcher's saw….
Have some pine I resawed to plane flat…..but, which cordless planer to use?


----------



## woodcox

That is really nice Kevin. How long has she been doing this?


----------



## terryR

Fine looking basket, Kevin! Reed? Has a lovely shape, did your wife use anything for a form or just freehand it?

Some of this stuff is meant to find Smitty, perhaps? especially the SW hinges and latches


----------



## theoldfart

She's been making baskets off and on for a few years now. Egg baskets, garden and vegetable baskets, Nantuckets and so on. Terry she freehanded it, reed and fits me perfectly.


----------



## theoldfart

Two others from my wife, everything else has been gifted!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Those are outstanding!!!


----------



## putty

They are outstanding!!!!
Where did she learn to do those? If I remember TerryR makes baskets too.


----------



## theoldfart

Putty, we have an organization here that has been offering craft classes since the 1800's. I'm in the master furniture certificate program there as well. A lot of local artists teach there.


----------



## Brit

Kevin - What will you use the basket for and what were they originally used for? Your wife is very talented.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, the Boston Symphony has it's summer home in Lenox, not far from my home. We get lawn tickets for many of the performances and have a picnic dinner and listen to phenomenal music. Coming up is YoYo Ma and the Silk Road Ensemble and the Emerson String Qurtet will be here on Tuesday. I can carry everything we need( including beer and wine!) except the lawn chairs.


----------



## bandit571

Just think, back in the Middle Ages, Carpenters would use a basket like that to carry all their tools around in…


----------



## jmartel

> I think you need some more seasoning in your pan, or maybe to clean your pan or something. Never had this issue before.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Apparently my wife didn't clean the pan very well. Seasoning is fine, eggs didn't stick at all. Shows what happens when I let her cook. A good scrubbing and it's fine again.


----------



## theoldfart

Hmmmm, Bandit may be in to something there …......


----------



## summerfi

I'm very impressed with your wife's basket work, Kevin. The one she made for you looks like an Adirondack trappers basket. We'll be expecting to see you wearing furs soon.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, it is a trappers basket. As for the furs, I live in a politically correct area so faux fur is it!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"We have a few special years with our children when they're the ones that want us around. After that you going to be chasing them around for a bit of attention."










Trying not to miss that window boys.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks like the 9th hole at the country club. I must have put a zillion balls in the back yards on the right. I had a terrible slice in high school.


----------



## duckmilk

Very
cool
Red.


----------



## johnstoneb

Jmart use aluminum when cooking eggs. You get green eggs and ham.
'


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Looks like the 9th hole at the country club. I must have put a zillion balls in the back yards on the right. I had a terrible slice in high school.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Lol Pez. I've nailed the same brick house….twice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Too much like work:


----------



## jmartel

Engine is back in the frame. Time to start reassembly. Wiring is going to be fun. I've got an exhaust can on order, and now I just need to find someone to weld up a link pipe from the headers to where the can is going to be. Getting rid of the undertail exhaust for a side exit.


----------



## TheFridge

Tony, the fleur de lis is to south Louisiana as the spray tan is to New Jersey. A cultural symbol of sorts that's can mean a million things.

J, good luck with that. I'd definitely have parts left over.

All I know is: when my wife brings a basket home. It better have a sammich in it.


----------



## jmartel

That's what a factory service manual is for. Step by step instructions so there's a smaller amount of leftover parts.

Spray tan is to new jersey, gold chain is to Rhode Island, Maryland flag tattoo is to Maryland, southern cross tattoo is to Australia/New Zealand, etc.


----------



## woodcox

Cool smitty. Is that about the minimum diameter those planes are effective?

Jmart, why did you decide to reroute the pipes? Paint looks good from here.

Blackfliesdontmatter. Homeboy decided to take a break on the paper while I was practicing. 








I don't amaze myself often. But, when I do…noslack!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It can go tighter, WC. Iron has to be killer sharp to be anything close to effective though, as it's pretty much a total end-grain game. And the plane does't have much mass. Holding it like a block plane seems to help; so does skewing it slightly.

Nice shooting!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, did you get a raw web on your right hand from contact with the upper part of the cutter? I wound up putting tape on the cutter edge. You are absolutely correct on having a sharp cutter, light shavings works too. Have you tried a 20 yet?


----------



## Tim457

I thought it was just me that my 113 didn't work all that great. I've done a few arches but on long grain. It does it's job is about what I can say.

Are you making a beefy flywheel smitty? Looks like the ones the plans for treadle lathes call for.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JCleanYourPan, gray eggs indeed.

Those are spectacular Mrs. Kevin! Yo-Yo Ma's Silk Road Project is magnificent, life affirming; it warms my heart. And The Silk Road Ensemble is dizzying with its talent. Wu Man (in particular) she just rips and puts a smile on my face. I am so glad to hear you are seeing it live, right on Kev. 

Nice Red. Cool that you and Pez are simpatico on that course too, the degree of separation is surprising sometimes.

Whatcha doing Smitty? Always fun stuff going on there it seems.

Okay so a nod to the French influence there basically Fridge? Dig it, thanks.

Wow Woodcox! Were you bench-rested for that shot?


----------



## bigblockyeti

The Cleveland Orchestra's summer home is Blossom music center in Cuyahoga Falls and while not particularly close, it's a great venue when the weather's cooperating. Took the wife there on Saturday for a picnic on the lawn before the show started, it was perfect! Fireworks afterwards were just the icing on the cake. It's amazing what you can bring in there when the orchestra is playing vs. nearly anyone else. I've been there for Jimmy Buffett and Brad Paisley in the past and you can only bring in an unopened bottle of water and a blanket, everything else they want to charge you out the wazoo for, $15 for a 16oz beer was my least favorite! Thank god for flask sandals!


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Those are spectacular Mrs. Kevin! Yo-Yo Ma s Silk Road Project is magnificent, life affirming; it warms my heart. And The Silk Road Ensemble is dizzying with its talent. Wu Man rips, she puts a smile on my face. I am so glad to hear you are seeing it live, right on Kev.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I've been meaning to pick up some of these albums - I like Ma and I really enjoy his exploration of different musical cultures, like Appalachian Journey (Meyer and O'Connor are awesome, of course).


----------



## terryR

Wow, Smitty, that DOES resemble work! Keep at it, lookin good. So, how do you keep from bashing your knees into those 203's?

#blackfliesdontmatter LOL

I'm always amazed when I see a two-wheeler taken apart; seems like so few parts! Awesome that you don't need an engine crane or huge shop to re-build and mod. Wish I weren't so scared of other drivers on the road…a bike would be fun! Out here in the country, bikers come from all over to enjoy the curvy roads, and I love to watch and FEEL a dozen riders swoop past!

carry on


----------



## Mosquito

Probably the same way he doesn't bash his knees on his holdfasts lol. I've only done that once. Same with my leg vise screw. Pretty quick to learn lol


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Engine is back in the frame. Time to start reassembly. Wiring is going to be fun. I ve got an exhaust can on order, and now I just need to find someone to weld up a link pipe from the headers to where the can is going to be. Getting rid of the undertail exhaust for a side exit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


That is looking real good Jmart. I wish I had skill in that arena. I'm too busy trying to figure out how to woodwork though .


----------



## Slyy

Wowzzers Kev, the Missus does some good looking work! Plus to the Orchestra, classical ensembles often go underappreciated. One of the things my loves about playing and working with the OKC Philharmonic Orchestra is getting younger people interested in attending and supporting those kinds of organizations. Got th pleasure of seeing Ma two years ago with them, amazing performer.

WC amazing shot mang, that's one you can walk away proud of, intentional, lucky or otherwise. Recently picked up a Garand BM-62 (well actually before Nursing school but haven't been to the range I almost two years) and hoping to take it out this week sometime!

JMart the bike is looking like it's coming back together well. Hoping that spare parts container looks awful empty when you're done.

So got a text message last night from one of the recently graduated Ortho Residents i formally worked with. I've learned that the best way to feed my woodworking, and especially old tool obsession, is to constantly plant that seed of knowledge in the minds of those I encounter daily. Always hoping they'd see something and think "I know a guy who could use this junk before we throw it away".
This is what he Shot me:










It's about a 5 hour drive and I'm either gonna pick it up or he's gonna get the owner, his father in law, to ship it my way. The FIL works for some shipping company apparently, the Bandsaw was the FIL's father, guess no one in the family has desire or room to keep/use it so hopefully it will be in my shop sometime this week for clean up and use.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! Congrats Jake. That's all kinds of sexy.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, all sorts of arn cropping up in here. I feel like I'm slacking. Nice machines Andy, Smitty, and Jake.

Vacation is over. Kitchen demo is Crazytown. I have a lot of work emails to plow through.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That ^ is sheer awesomeness, Jake, especially with the base and motor mount intact! Love me some Vintage Craftsman stuff!

Sidenote on the Drill Press: My dad looked at it yesterday, said it's exactly the one his dad had, with the exception his was a floor standing model. "He sold it without even asking me if I wanted it," he added. My dad (82 years young) still a bit stung by that deal.

I've not used a #20 but have seen the buzz / consensus out there that it's a better performer than the #113. It'll have to remain hearsay until whenver… this is exactly the second time in five years I've needed round cuts.

Kevin, I've actually got my right hand under the handle, kinda cradling the frog. The rear spar is digging into my wrist a bit, but this hold works. And my left hand stays at the base of the front adjuster / knob, which helps keep the radius setting steady in use. Tonight's first action: sharpening the cutter to beyond a gnat's arse.

Nothing too exciting for a project, Tim/Tony. A buddy in StL build out a bar in his basement, and asked for table tops to surround three of the steel foundation posts. They started square, with a seam in the middle that's glued together with a strip of newspaper separating them for 'when the time comes' to break them apart and install. Cut em round at the bandsaw, smooth the edges and faces, drill the hole, break the joint, cut for biscuits, deliver.

Terry / Mos, the deadman slides back and forth, taking the #203s with it whenever I'm standing in one particular spot, real close the bench (not often am I that close). Sometimes I take out the deadman though. It's not an issue. That said, the hold fasts have never been a problem for my knees or my stance.


----------



## Slyy

Super stoked on the stand and motor mount, missed out on a craigslist post for a stand and mounts for the jointer I have. As far as needed/functional vintage power equipment I'm really in need of a thickness planer, missed out on a couple, hoping to find one eventually!


----------



## ToddJB

Craftsman rebadged Parks and Belsaw planers, which DonW has a nice example of, and then had their alien head, which Smitty has a nice example of.

Parks









Belsaw









Alien Head:


----------



## chrisstef

Tony touches todds trouser toupee.


----------



## jmartel

Nice shot, WC. I'm surprised you hit the fly. How far out were you?



> Jmart, why did you decide to reroute the pipes? Paint looks good from here.
> 
> - woodcox


Way less weight, and the weight is concentrated lower which helps as well. I'm expecting it to be about 15-20ish lbs less than the stock system. Plus, it's a new set of headers that are quite a bit larger than the stock ones (2-1/8" diameter vs 1-3/4") for moar powah. Should gain me about 10-15hp after I get a custom dyno tune. Plus, it looks better. 15lbs and 15hp make a big difference when the bike is under 400lbs fully fueled. My goal is to make the bike as light as possible without spending a crazy amount of money on things like carbon fiber wheels and titanium bolts. I'd love for the bike to be about 350lbs or so, and putting out about 115-120hp at the wheel.


----------



## ToddJB

> Tony touches todds trouser toupee.
> 
> - chrisstef


....tastefully though tenaciously


----------



## AnthonyReed

…troubling tour through those twisted temples, truly tyrannically tainted tales.


----------



## woodcox

Yes, Tony. Shooting from a rest.

I'm learning an artillery hold to improve accuracy with this type of pellet gun. Basically holding the rifle very gently letting it do it's thing with me as much out of the equation as possible. My left hand is back abutting the trigger guard with fingers off the stock. Shoulder, cheek and trigger hand are just touching just enough for stability. No part of the gun is touching the rest because my palm is in between them. All of this is trying to manage recoil and vibration. I have a break-barrel, "springer" class gun, where the recoil is opposite of a real rifle because the spring powered piston slams forward. "They" say some of these springers can destroy cheaper scopes because of their violent nature. I zero at 10 yds with center on mass. Most of my shots are within 25 yds, so holdover is minimal at that range, about a 1/4 minute of angle. There is alot of info on the MIL dot reticle system around for the curious. Just a tool to judge the target size for range estimation. At longer distances, ballistics, windage and inclinations need to be adjusted or "doped" for. Within 100yds for an air rifle is like shooting centerfire high power rifles at 1k yds, but way cheaper and zero abuse taken from the gun. Countries with firearms bans often have restrictions on power and use of air rifles too. So manufactures in those countries have been squeezing every bit of accuracy into these things and have made them extremely effective tools. Calibers range from .177 to .50, some can even shoot arrows.

Definitely a lucky shot but, I did adjust the hold a smidgen based on the groups I had just been making.


----------



## bandit571

Made a few of these today…









I had resawn a 4×4 down, time to clean it up. Weapon of choice?









Stanley No. 7c, T-9…....seemed to do..ok









Had to stop for a bit, right when I was jointing an edge..









Need two more sides done, then on to the next plank.


----------



## Slyy

Tickle the tip; truly transformingly terrific.

Any one have good use outa the alien head planers? Seems prone to uneven pressure?

Also working on the ginormous Duro Scroll saw I picked up last year. I HATE the jack ass who covered this thing in red enamel paint. Stripping Chem only goes so far, lots of wire wheeling.








Oklahoma Sun + eye/ear/lung protection + shorts + wire wheel = hot head + bloody legs (balance that equation).

Been pulling lots of these guys out the leg hairs


----------



## chrisstef

Your wife's got blood on her leg ^


----------



## TheFridge

> Your wife s got blood on her leg ^
> 
> - chrisstef


I was thinking the same


----------



## Hammerthumb

You wearin Crocks Jake?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Woodcox. I am not very familiar with air rifle machinations, the theory/use of the artillery hold is interesting as is zero at 10 yards. Fun difference in the dynamics of air vs. powder. So your shot was @ 25 yards?

Center hold huh? I play mostly with open sights and employ a six o'clock hold; do you use a center hold in all your shooting? I did notice how nice your groupings were (though I forgot to mention it), cool stuff.

You are using .177, I assume? Have any experience with, or opinions of, the .17hmr? Sorry for all the questions.

Not only sweat equity Jake, blood thrown in for good measure. You do nice work


----------



## Slyy

> You wearin Crocks Jake?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


7's Paul, 7's.


----------



## TheFridge

Jake, if that liquid on the floor isn't the beer you washed the blood off with I will be highly disappointed.


----------



## chrisstef

Jake's got trauma skills.

This work stuff is really taking a toll on me.

Buddy and his wife stopped by yesterday to tell us that she was pregnant. Gonna have a ginger baby in January. Stoked for my dude but I'm gonna keep an eye on the wee one. That baby comes out with the wig piece his/her old man used to sport back in the day and there's gonna be trouble in town.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry your toil is bumming you out.

Talk about the trouble…?

*Edit:* Meaning the trouble the wig may induce.


----------



## chrisstef

Picture a big red ginger afro …. a huge one …. I'm talking curls that extended upwards of 14+" long. My dude made Ronald McDonald jealous.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A red Rob Machado style fro.. got it.


----------



## Slyy

Fridge, that's actually some of the still present blood led over from a year ago when I shoved a chisel into the palm of my hand. It's a good reminder to watch the hell out around the shop. This is the beer now that power tools are done.


----------



## ToddJB

Like this?


----------



## ToddJB

or more like this?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Flipped picture and a Todd post revival..


----------



## TheFridge

Anti gravity beer. Yeah brah. It's what the astronauts drink.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...the necklaces, they gave him powers.


----------



## chrisstef

Like todds puc but tighter curls and more manicured.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha… It was a decorative time in my life, T.


----------



## Brit

Question: What does a blonde say when you blow in her ear?

Answer: "Thanks for the refill."


----------



## Brit

Fuggin appraisal tomorrow. You know the kind of thing…


----------



## Hammerthumb

> You wearin Crocks Jake?
> 
> - Hammerthumb
> 
> 7 s Paul, 7 s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Slyy


7 has a shoe named after him? Holy Michael Jordan!


----------



## Slyy

Something about LJ's and my iPhone don't always get along when it comes to pictures. LJ's only works in Landscape but when I add pics it opens Photos in Portrait and then the picture always gets flipped by LJ's somehow. There's a fix but it's annoying and complicated.

Todd those are some manly curls, me thinks you could use a little:










Edit: Paul, some Brooks but I've been accused of being a closet 7' fan before.


----------



## lysdexic

> Nothing too exciting for a project, Tim/Tony. A buddy in StL build out a bar in his basement, and asked for table tops to surround three of the steel foundation posts. They started square, with a seam in the middle that s glued together with a strip of newspaper separating them for when the time comes to break them apart and install. Cut em round at the bandsaw, smooth the edges and faces, drill the hole, break the joint, cut for biscuits, deliver.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I learn stuff from you constantly. I've never heard of said news paper separation technique. It doesn't make sense. First why the need to break them a part. Are the tops just that big that they can't be delivered in one piece? Also, once separated and re-joined don't you run the risks of the planed surfaces not mating up perfectly?


----------



## lysdexic

> Question: What does a blonde say when you blow in her ear?
> 
> Answer: "Thanks for the refill."
> 
> - Brit


I appreciated this…..


----------



## DanKrager

That's an old one over here Brit.

Newspaper in a glue joint is an old turner's trick which has other applications. Before the nice 4 jaw turners chucks, a block was glued to a faceplate with newspaper between. The joint was strong enough to withstand 99.9999% of the turning forces, but was easily separated with a blow from a chisel that split the newspaper.

I would to what Smitty's doing to apply the table around a steel post at table height. It's much easier than jacking up the house to slip the table over then end of the post! The joint might require a bit of touch up, but that's easily done with a scraper and touch up if pre-finished.

DanK


----------



## lysdexic

Okay. So the wife states that should get rid of my 10"x12" shed out back and put in a shop. A wise man told me to not make her say it again! We plan on being in this house for another 8 years.

So here is whats I got in my head. 20×30 single car garage. Some of it separated for yard tools and the dust collector. The main part concrete slab but have a raised area with wood floor and hand tools. Maybe a porch to drink a beer or six and post on LJs. The scale is not perfect and this is just a rough sketch…...

....all comments are welcome.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks Dan. I misread and thought it was just sitting on top of a pole. Still, I now know about the newspaper technique. Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations on your windfall.


----------



## lysdexic

I don't think I'd necessarily call it a windfall. We are just talking a sketch on a piece of paper. But if it happens, you need to buy stock in terra cotta paint!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm guessing to stand at the bench and look out the windows is what you want. Counters (shallow; like 18" deep or so) shown below the windows need to sit behind you, against the shared wall. Bench about 18" from the windows to allow for casework.

Dan, never thought to lift the house. You're a genius! 

One disc fell flat, from standing on edge. Paper seam broke right on queu, as the slip of paper actually split. First time actually trying this trick. 'I'll be d*mned, it works!'

(Sorry, Andy)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Energy follows thought; she spoke it, you drew it, it's in motion.

I trust your eye to be more encompassing than to be monochromatic and suggest your investment recommendation but a ploy to make me look foolish with a large holding of pumpkin paint stocks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What is that leaning against your bench Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Casework for the Not Wall Hung that stalled…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah! Is that fan on?

Good luck with your appraisal today Andy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fan is on, because it's bloody warm in 'ere.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Okay. So the wife states that should get rid of my 10"x12" shed out back and put in a shop. A wise man told me to not make her say it again! We plan on being in this house for another 8 years.
> 
> So here is whats I got in my head. 20×30 single car garage. Some of it separated for yard tools and the dust collector. The main part concrete slab but have a raised area with wood floor and hand tools. Maybe a porch to drink a beer or six and post on LJs. The scale is not perfect and this is just a rough sketch…...
> 
> ....all comments are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


Since you are planning to sell at some point…you'd possibly recoup more by adding a "great room" (shop) to your house. I read an article about it in some woodworking magazine. That being said…I dig the design in your sketch.


----------



## jmartel

I like the style, lysdexic.


----------



## Slyy

Byo you ever check out Frank Howarth's channel on the YouTubes? He has a shop of somewhat similar design excepting the fact that his has a lowered area in center versus a raised.
My wife loves Pumpkin Spiced Lattè, she's a big fan of your interior design, so to speak.


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe it's not such a bad thing I blew apart the first shadowbox case… 2 corners done so far, and they're turning out much better than the other ones (I need more practice with half-blinds apparently)


----------



## woodcox

^^^I'm "My name is peaches and I'm the best…" I would hate to know how many times I have seen that movie.

I didn't know Benelli reproduced that rifle Jake. Does it have a Mark_ sub-model? Good luck at the range and show your work. Maybe next time try a cup brush, the twisted bristle ones frag less and last longer. I've had my eyeball scraped because of the cheaper wheel type.

Tony, I squished him with a .22 cal @10yds. I too use six o'clock with open sights. Center hold at zero with this because shooting up into trees seems to puts the hold under in the right spot. Shooting the apples out of their trees has been good practice for this.

I don't have any experience with the .17 hmr but, I'll bet it would be a lot of fun going through one. Maybe a good versus for hmr, Remington and the Win short mags would sort out what you want it to do. Ammo cost and availability would be a consideration for me personally. A mini 14 has been on my list for long time but, it is definitely falling for something smaller and more precise.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scotty the light your design will allow is going to be amazing. If time and energy allow, I'd love to see all the tweaks and changes as you go.

Stef work is making you a drag; dic pic in route.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone planning on doing a lot of restorations soon? Amazon has a 55 gallon drum of Evaporust for only $675 hah. Free shipping, too. Sorry stef, don't see the 55 gallon drum of lube this year like they had last year.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AEBX09S/ref=gbps_tit_m-5_e868_e18e2f76?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=69a0be37-ffbe-447a-a396-4694da91e868&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=13887280011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=6QCYMN3YD28ZEW5KD7A1


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, what's the orientation, i.e. East North etc?


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty - very perceptive. I don't know that I want to stare out the window in an absence seizure, although that likely happen. I do want it to feel open. You are essential correct. I picture a counter under the windows, full access to the work bench and a joinery bench and tool till to the back/shared wall. Just like you said.

Bulldog: there is no room to attach it to the house given property lines and obligatory set backs. Unfortunately I live in suburbia.

Jake - I have seen some of a Hawards stuff but never his shop video. Thanks for that. His shop is awesome but the mid-century design is a bit off from the house. I want them to match. But yes, the deployment of natural light is the same. The thought is a split gable roof. Inside the ceiling is vaulted, sheet rocked and white.

Kevin - the Windows face east and the garage door faces south, more or less.

I am going to call the builder who built the house and the porch. I am sure that discussion will sober me up.i


----------



## ToddJB

Scotty, love the design. Question, how big is the yard tools/DC area? I ask because I HATE shuffling those types of tools around to get one thing or the other out. If that area is not big enough to easily accommodate everything and move everything in and out without having to move something else, then I suggest you scrap the one double door, and put a single door on each side. Mower stays one side. Wheelbarrow stays on the other side. You get the idea.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That door, under the porch: I'd hinge it on the right side, so it opens to the window wall. Gains space to the solid wall (more usable wall space than the window wall). Making the lean-to roof slope the same as the taller garage portion of the building looks like it'd gain you some ceiling height in the woodshop portion. Finally, it doesn't look like to the two rooms actually share a door between them; I'd think you'd definitely want that. Either a roll-up door or a sliding door. This so you can use the garage portion for power tools and move easily between the spaces. If it's intended and I missed it, disregard.

Actually, disregard all of this if you'd like. I'm not good at designing from scratch, much more of a renovator's approach in what I do.


----------



## chrisstef

Free shipping, too. Sorry stef, don't see the 55 gallon drum of lube this year like they had last year.

That sucks. Im in the market for a fresh batch. Youd be amazed how fast lube goes when your mom is in town.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed with Smitty except the matched pitch roof; in that case I'd vote for the aesthetic over the nominal function gain.


----------



## ToddJB

I have a "what's fair" question for the group.

First, snafu with the contractor. Well, not really a snafu, but more of a "how does this work in the real world" question.

Our kitchen is at the back of the house. When you walk in the back door, directly in front of you is the stairs to the basement, directly to your left is 3 steps up into the kitchen. The way that new layout will work is the stairs to the kitchen needs to be ripped out and rebuild. The guys came over Saturday to discuss the plan for them.

What was discussed and what I cam home to last night are very different from each other. No biggie in my mind they can redo it. But, to avoid this problem from happening again I decided I would map it out in detail with actual measurements. In doing so, I realized that I was not a fan of what we had originally discussed. And I came up with a whole new plan.

The stair guy came over this morning before I left for work and we discussed my new plan, I gave him full sized templates, to prevent any miscommunication. We're good. I get an email when I get to work from the GC saying that he will need to shoot me over a change order.

End of Story.

Begin the actual question.

- They didn't do what we discussed and wasted a day of time and materials
- Then I totally changed the plan from what we discussed

What's fair when it comes to this change order: should I pay the original budgeted line item, and the change - or should it be the change minus the original budgeted line item?

Obviously I would prefer the latter.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He said mom.


----------



## CL810

Lys, southern light exposure can be tricky. I only have one window in my garage that faces southwest. It wasn't over my workbench, but it added significantly to the heat. Few times I tried working in that area the afternoon glare and heat caused me to put solar film on the glass which was a big help.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The material and time increase required using the original plan as basis; the mistake, its materials and times disregarded entirely from the equation.


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## chrisstef

IMO, if it was incorrectly built the first time he owns making it right on his dime. That would include dismantling and rebuilding. So he owns a rebuild. Now if the new iteration of the steps is more work than the original design, you own paying him for the extra work. That would include materials if the existing ones cannot be reworked.

How id handle it …. horse trading. OK, you rebuild the stairs in this fashion. I know its a change, and you can write it up, but down the road id like to wash it for something else. Either you doing work, providing materials or lessening the scope of work in some fashion.

What you don't want to do is open the flood gates and have this guy banging on you for every nickel and dime due to changes. Changes are bound to happen and some are going to work in your favor, some in his. You need to make it all come out in the wash without either of you feeling like you were taken advantage of. That's the tricky part.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Widdle would be an excellent responder to your question, as would Stef. But here's what I'll put out there: He who creates the ambiguity, suffers the ambiguity. In other words, if the builder didn't do what you wanted, if it were in any way unclear to him what to do, which appears to be the case because he didn't build what you wanted, it's on you for not being specific enough at the outset.

Now, with a drawing, you are specific.

It does seem that he's taking advantage of your change to 'get well' over the screw up of original build though. If you're able to corner him with specifics of what was built vs. discussed, it may be reasonable to get a discount applied to the change order (EDIT: The Horse Trading stef talks about above). That depends on the integrity of the builder.

Very interested to see what others think.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, going forward I'd absolutely do a drawing with the critical dimensions and have both you and the GC sign off on it. Then make copies of it and give one to him, keep one yourself. All about documentation.

Also, save any emails you have between you and him, write down notes on every interaction you have with him with dates, and just keep up on it.

Probably overkill for your situation, but at least in the marine world there's always back and forth with changeorders, liquidated damages, etc. between the owner, shipyard, and designers for every single boat. So it's something you get into the habit of doing.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes.

Smitty, there were not dimensions involved, but I drew out exactly what I wanted in a black magic marker directly on the wall by the stairs that were to be built. They haven't ripped that dry wall off yet, so there is still proof!

I have no concern that he and I will figure out what is fair in the situation, but it super helpful to hear perspectives and experience.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Then it sounds like you have all you need for the trading that needs to happen. That's good to hear, good luck!

Also, my wife's aunt had a house entry, from the garage, that is exactly what you described with the stairs left to the kitchen and stairs right to the basement. She didn't rework it, and as she got older it was a huge concern.


----------



## ToddJB

Yes, hand rail will be going in.

So I couldn't stand you guys showing off your sweet arn over the last few days without contributing. This guy has been on my list for awhile and one popped up last week while I was on vacation. Had a friend grab it for me and he dropped it off last night.

6" Black & Decker grinder.










Here it is along side it's bigger 8" brother










And the oldest brother, 10", is just a little further down the wall.










Pretty pumped (I'm a dork) about this. I believe the 6, 8, and 10 was there whole line of this style during this era.

All run great, just need to figure out what wheel arrangement makes the most sense for each machine. The 10" will almost assuridly get the sharping wheels as it's a slow speed grinder.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats. The lighting/shields on the 10" is very cool too.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - you should not have to pay for the work done incorrectly, so it would be the difference between the original contract price for that particular scope of work, compared to the change in design you now have. The contractor should be able to give you a breakout of the original estimated cost, and then the cost for the stairs incorporating your design change. I run into this all the time and sometimes I have to credit the customer back. Sometimes it cost more.

Regardless, don't let them charge for the work that was done incorrectly. You should be able to negotiate this with your contractor.


----------



## TheFridge

I just tell them that chuck Norris is a very close friend of mine. Works every time.


----------



## TheFridge

.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry. Slow to answer. I see Stef posted a response and will have to agree with him. What you don't want to do is get into a pissing contest right off the bat. Negotiate the change.


----------



## 7Footer

Dang you guys been busy lately.

Byo- my first thought was the same as Jake's, that design looks a lot like Howarth's, I've been to his shop, it's such an awesome design and has major curb appeal (and he is an architect), his shop is way better looking than his actual house, but the shop is tucked back behind the house and you can't see it from the road.. I like your design a lot too, all that light that gets let in is amaze balls, and the little porch is a great idea.









Cool stuff Smitty!

JCrotchRocket is coming together!

LOL @ $675 of evaporust.

BRK it's crazy how much a of a chip off the ole block your boy is!

Any of you guys seen that new show on TNT - Animal Kingdom? I'm am amazed at the things they can show on tv these days, and that show as a whole is just so bizarre.

Also on a BRK side note, he finally got that paint job and did a couple mods to his new truck. Rear spoiler, stick on exterior air vents, wheels and exhaust, check!








Red leans like a Cholo


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Paul.

Fridge - It is known.


----------



## chrisstef

I love how the big rough and tough guys are the softest. Doing some work for this guy who talks a big game and swears he can still hang with the young bucks in the field but when it comes down to making a decision he cant make a call due to fear of his boss. Sally ass. I went over his head to blow him off yesterday (which had zero effect on the outcome of his project) and now wont call me back after I left him a message that id be sending him guys tomorrow. What a softie.


----------



## theoldfart

^passive/aggressive wuss.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice ride BRK.

Read the synopsis of that show 7, sounds fun.

Passive aggression is rampant nowadays. It makes me seethe and want to be violent; wormy evasive bastards.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Smitty, dig the vintage fan, is it a Kisco? I have a few vintage fans and I think the same one you have is for sale on CL right now for $45.


----------



## ToddJB

That is a weird little design. Is the idea that you sit it in the middle of a room and it disperses all around?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mine is a Kisco, and I'd say that one in the pic is, too. A "Hassock Fan," with the underside of the lid vortex-shaped. Great air spreader. Three speed, motor made in Michigan.


----------



## bandit571

Great little fan…. until you are walking around at night, in the dark…..found the thing with my bare feet one night, after a power outage…...broken toe to show for it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Um.

Potato.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's a strange game to play, Hide and Seek with a floor fan, in the dark… Ohio is a very different place.


----------



## 7Footer

Ohh man, sweet set of grinders u got there Todd.

Indeed, that old school fan is cool as a yeti, eatin' frozen spaghetti.

I'm surprised that fan didn't run away when it heard Bandit's clubs tromping across the floor.


----------



## chrisstef

No papas fritas. Me want potato!

Lol 7. Banditos dogs got some bite for sure.


----------



## lysdexic

It has been a long day. Cheers to you gentlemen…..


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Lys, southern light exposure can be tricky. I only have one window in my garage that faces southwest. It wasn t over my workbench, but it added significantly to the heat. Few times I tried working in that area the afternoon glare and heat caused me to put solar film on the glass which was a big help.
> 
> - CL810


I think I've read that Windows should face North for woodworking. I think I got that viewpoint from the Schwarz though. I have a garage with no windows. On the positive side, it also doesn't have air conditioning and I live in Lousyana. I always try to find a positive. I mean it's short but at least it's skinny.


----------



## lysdexic

Frank Howarth binge. I'd sleep with him but Stef has ruined me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is a heartbreaker.


----------



## TechRedneck

Scotty:

Just catching up on this thread, I like your design. My 2 Cents would be to put some thought into lumber storage both inside and out. I would take the back side of the shop and extend the roof out another couple feet. Put some lumber racks along the wall or build them up from the ground.

This way you can store some rough cut outside, bring it inside when needed to acclimate. I would also insulate the hell out of the place, saves on heating and cooling.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Now that my work bench is nearly complete..I need to start on my journey of becoming a woodworker. As I mentioned earlier, my "shop" is a really hot garage. I probably have to wait until next year to put some AC in, but I do have a spare interior bedroom that I'm thinking of using as my hand tool shop. I wanted some advice from some knowledgable and erudite woodworkers. Then I decided I could ask you guys as well. Anyone have any thoughts? The room is 14×10 and pretty close to the garage. It's also on the opposite side of the house from the master bedroom. I'd probably need to do a litt,e sound proofing.


----------



## lysdexic

My shop is a really hot garage. However it is attached and I have two warm/cool walls. Still I get the swamp ass and drip sweat on my tools this time of year. Can you put in a window A/C unit? I'd do that in a heart beat if my windows didn't face the street and I wasn't sensitive about my poor white trash childhood.

Mos is your man concerning working in an interior bedroom.


----------



## ShaneA

Swamp ass sucks, just sayin'. Plus sweat and saw dust is a tough combo. I can get some time in on weekend morning, and then late in the evening. 50-60 degrees is probably ideal for me, not 92.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> My shop is a really hot garage. However it is attached and I have two warm/cool walls. Still I get the swamp ass and drip sweat on my tools this time of year. Can you put in a window A/C unit? I d do that in a heart beat if my windows didn t face the street and I wasn t sensitive about my poor white trash childhood.
> 
> Mos is your man concerning working in an interior bedroom.
> 
> - lysdexic


No windows. I'll probably put in a ductless mini split one day…but not today.


----------



## lysdexic

Mike, thanks for the input. The plan, if it happens, is scab on a lean-to / shed roof on the backside just for this purpose. I'll have to do this after final inspection because it will violate the 12' set back.

Mos, I think your dovetails look awsome BTW.


----------



## Brit

Building up my strength so I can drive on the wrong side of the road with the rest of you nutters.
Appraisal bull******************** is all done and dusted. It turns out I'm outstanding. Who knew? 
'Out of office' turned on on both PCs and in 1 hours time, I'll only have 2 1/2 hours left to work. LOL.
Can't wait to chill stateside.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looking forward to having you, Andy!


----------



## Tim457

> My shop is a really hot garage. However it is attached and I have two warm/cool walls. Still I get the swamp ass and drip sweat on my tools this time of year. Can you put in a window A/C unit? I d do that in a heart beat if my windows didn t face the street and I wasn t sensitive about my poor white trash childhood.
> 
> Mos is your man concerning working in an interior bedroom.
> 
> - lysdexic


Would a couple of those portable air conditioners make enough of a dent to make it more comfortable? Maybe right by the bench with the cool air on you.

Andy that looks like a decent lunch, whatcha havin? And good luck on your trip over the pond.


----------



## Brit

Spicy chicken on rice Tim. Yummy.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, wasn't Trump building a wall to keep out the foreign riff raff? 

Safe travels for you and the missus Andy.


----------



## Brit

Flying right over it Kev.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad your appraisal is sussed out and your work is about to be done for a time. Safe travels Andy.


----------



## Mosquito

> Now that my work bench is nearly complete..I need to start on my journey of becoming a woodworker. As I mentioned earlier, my "shop" is a really hot garage. I probably have to wait until next year to put some AC in, but I do have a spare interior bedroom that I m thinking of using as my hand tool shop. I wanted some advice from some knowledgable and erudite woodworkers. Then I decided I could ask you guys as well. Anyone have any thoughts? The room is 14×10 and pretty close to the garage. It s also on the opposite side of the house from the master bedroom. I d probably need to do a litt,e sound proofing.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Depends on how tolerant other inhabitants are  I used a spare bedroom in my apartment with a canvas drop cloth (later replaced by a couple of those vinyl carpet runners taped together). I was living by myself at that point though, so no one there to complain. It was 10×16 (with the door on an angle and a closet for the A/C unit, so comparable size). It worked well enough, but I did do only hand tool stuff in there. Never got any complaints, but I was also considerate and tried not to make too much noise after 9:30-10:00 at night.

Later when my wife and I were renting a house, I used a "spare" bedroom as a shop that was right next to the master bedroom, it was 9×12. It did mean I had to mostly stop working when my wife went to bed during the week, but as long as I wasn't pounding on chisels or anything she didn't care. Again it was all hand tool except the scroll saw, which is quiet as far as power tools go.

Now I'm in an old kitchenette that's about 12×12, but has some base cabinets on 2 walls that sort of interfere with that space. It still works, and is where the door to the garage is, so I can run out to the garage easily to do anything power related (also quite hot garage).

It all works, and trust me when I say central A/C in the shop is nice  Helps with rust quite a bit, as I've never had any problems with any of my hand tools rusting. That said, manage the dust. I actually put a magnet cover over the return vent in the rental house to stop the dust getting spread to the rest of the house, or fumes if I was finishing something. Also, consider putting a utility rug or scrap of carpet in the door way and wipe your feet when you leave. It helps dramatically reduce the amount of sawdust and shavings that get tracked out to the rest of the house.



> Mos, I think your dovetails look awsome BTW.
> 
> - lysdexic


Thanks


----------



## bandit571

Not very happy with the USPS system…..Chisel that was coming from Okinawa to my house, via Tokyo and Chicago?
It apparently left Chicago 6 days ago…....I could hitch-hike that far a lot faster. Still no word on it, other than it had left Chicago,ILL 6 days ago….

Same with a cutter for the 45…..it got "delayed" in route. Springfield, MA then to a few places in New Jersey. Supposed to have left Kearny, NJ two days ago…....usually gets to Columbus overnight? Wonder where it went to? Have asked for traking updates on both of these items…...all I hear is the sound of silence…....


----------



## jmartel

Went out diving again last night to an underwater/above water park. Get there and the park is swarmed with people all with their phones out playing Pokemon Go. They all looked pretty much the stereotypical part that you would assume. Was going to make a snarky comment to my wife, until I looked down at my camera and realized I was basically doing the same thing finding all the fish and nudibranches underwater. Though at least my creatures are in real life.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have some Lego snark for you JDive.

What is an underwater/above water park? Water-slides and the like?


----------



## theoldfart

Great night for music last night.









Emerson string quartet playing all six quartets of Hayden's quartet Opus 76
Ozawa hall is a beautiful venue for music


----------



## Mosquito

> Not very happy with the USPS system…..Chisel that was coming from Okinawa to my house, via Tokyo and Chicago?
> It apparently left Chicago 6 days ago…....I could hitch-hike that far a lot faster. Still no word on it, other than it had left Chicago,ILL 6 days ago….
> 
> - bandit571


Chicago is the customs location for USPS up here. Anything I order from China through eBay goes direct to Chicago and takes several days to get through customs


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spectacular Kev!


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, it was a beautiful night. Clear skies, light breeze, good company, great wines and I really needed the break. This past week was grueling.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks like such a wonderful venue. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## chrisstef

I need a day off.

Also, eff my internet in its A. I had been having intermittent problems so the fine tech people sent me a new modem. 2 hours on the phone with tech support and it finally connected. All was good and it worked for a day and now im back to intermittent connectivity. Seems to happen mostly at night around 8:00. Ill get one refresh from my phone and then it goes down again. Modem cycles and cycles and cycles. Could it be bad juju coming from my phone trying to connect? We typically have up to 5 devices connected, 2 phones, a laptop, tablet and directv. Typically no more than 4 at once on the same channel. I spend very little time using my laptop or tablet but I could see how those work around the same time at night. FWIW its a super speedy DSL connection (eyeroll) and we have no landline. Whatcha fellers think?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Not too happy with USPS here either. I ordered a fuse block off Amazon that came all the way from China only to be lost by the local substitute carrier, during a mail hold period no less. The post master general contacted me, looked around a little and told me I'm SOL since it isn't insured. Must be nice to have reason and accountability absolved with the payment of monthly dues for an organization that can't maintain profitability without subsidies!


> Not very happy with the USPS system…..Chisel that was coming from Okinawa to my house, via Tokyo and Chicago?
> It apparently left Chicago 6 days ago…....I could hitch-hike that far a lot faster. Still no word on it, other than it had left Chicago,ILL 6 days ago….
> 
> Same with a cutter for the 45…..it got "delayed" in route. Springfield, MA then to a few places in New Jersey. Supposed to have left Kearny, NJ two days ago…....usually gets to Columbus overnight? Wonder where it went to? Have asked for traking updates on both of these items…...all I hear is the sound of silence…....
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## theoldfart

Tony look here for architectural https://www.bluffton.edu/homepages/facstaff/sullivanm/massachusetts/tanglewood/ozawa/rawn.html


----------



## ToddJB

Okay, I'm tired and fired up. That's a bad combo for me. So it's time to vent to dudes.

So where we left off yesterday, stairs were F'ed, I stayed up late to make full scale paper templates to give him an idea as to what I wanted done, was told it would get done and would be great. I didn't get home until 10pm last night, only to find that thing were not great.

Let's back up and start from the beginning.

Here is my kitchen layout that I drew.










The red lines were the walls that needed to be removed and the cabinets in the drawing are for the new layout. Only the top wall currently had cabs. So as you can see the stairs into the kitchen needed be moved to accomidate the new wall'o'cabs.

First plan - angle them in with a few mitres, as can be seen by the drawing directly above were the stairs should go.










Here is what I came home to the first day.










So A vs B.










As discussed yesterday, though after my initial internal freak out I started to do layout work with some random trim pieces I had. After actually laying out what the original plan was I decided that I did not like the look it it. So I came up with a new plan. Knowing that I was deviating from the original plan I thought it would be nice if I could make it as brainless as possible so they could just come in and knock it out with out needing to do a ton of design. So I make full scale templates on layout paper. Up til 12:30 doing so.

Met with him at 7am. Explained it all. "Here are templates. This design allows for the steps to be 11" treads at all angles… Yadayadayada."

"I got it, boss".

He didn't.

When I got home at 10pm last night I see this



















The good news - he used my template! The bad news is he used the bottom stair twice. Which caused this big weird gap at the back of the firs stair because the curve is way too right for the second tread.

And he didn't curve the at the platform ( which could have been done later)

So C vs D










So last night (got home at 10pm mind you) I climbed into the dumpster pulled out my templates and cut him new one out of 1/4 ply.










I would have just done it with OSB and made them for him, but didn't have a full sheet.

This is what it should look like.



















And left a very detailed note laying out my expectations.

In bed by 1:30. Up at 6:15.


----------



## ShaneA

Remind me again if this was the guy who didn't spell so well or not? Sorry for your pain, I will refrain from any untimely jokes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man if someone needed that level of hand holding with the very detailed sketch (and template) you gave them I would think they need to brush up on saying "Would you like fries with that?" Sorry things aren't going so well, hope things improve and soon!


----------



## ToddJB

This is the crew that had the spelling errors, but as I recall you sir were the one pushing me to ignore that detail 

Actually, what I believe is the biggest issue with all of this is the GC had surgery Monday on his foot and is out til Friday. His Dad is his right hand man, and Dad has been running the show. There is likely a reason that Dad is not the GC and I imagine I am getting first hand experience as to why Dad is not the GC.


----------



## jmartel

> I have some Lego snark for you JDive.
> 
> What is an underwater/above water park? Water-slides and the like?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


At least I keep the lego stuff confined to my own home and not out in public.

Basically, there's a normal waterside park for people to walk at with a bit of a beach. The water around it is also a designated park area with sunken boats and other stuff specifically for scuba divers to go explore. Something like 40 acres of underwater area.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Struggling to find a silver lining, Todd, other than 'good thing you're there to keep them straight, while it's in-work.' Otherwise, who knows what you'd get…

Wow, that's gotta be exhausting.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I need a day off.
> 
> Also, eff my internet in its A. I had been having intermittent problems so the fine tech people sent me a new modem. 2 hours on the phone with tech support and it finally connected. All was good and it worked for a day and now im back to intermittent connectivity. Seems to happen mostly at night around 8:00. Ill get one refresh from my phone and then it goes down again. Modem cycles and cycles and cycles. Could it be bad juju coming from my phone trying to connect? We typically have up to 5 devices connected, 2 phones, a laptop, tablet and directv. Typically no more than 4 at once on the same channel. I spend very little time using my laptop or tablet but I could see how those work around the same time at night. FWIW its a super speedy DSL connection (eyeroll) and we have no landline. Whatcha fellers think?
> 
> - chrisstef


Check your other devices for internet connectivity when you notice it is "out". You can send me a PM (I've heard about you, so keep the nudes to a minimum) and I may be able to help troubleshoot if you are still having issues.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I have some Lego snark for you JDive.
> 
> What is an underwater/above water park? Water-slides and the like?
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> At least I keep the lego stuff confined to my own home and not out in public.
> 
> Basically, there s a normal waterside park for people to walk at with a bit of a beach. The water around it is also a designated park area with sunken boats and other stuff specifically for scuba divers to go explore. Something like 40 acres of underwater area.
> 
> - jmartel


You are always doing something fun. I'm pretty jealous tbh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love what Rawn was able to achieve Kevin, it does in fact give a Quaker meeting hall feel. The lattice/Grill work is gorgeous too!

Todd, I can't accurately tell your level of despair from the written word but were it me I'd be close to boiling over and loosing my sh!t. It makes me anxious just reading the story. Seriously sorry.

That sounds so cool JMart! Is the park city funded?


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, Shaker Hancock Village is just down the road and the Ozawa hall fits well.

Todd, make sure no WMD's are around while your working with these guys. Seems the hand holding is bit over the top. Hang in there.


----------



## ToddJB

I pretty fired up, Tony. I hate that I have to babysit it. I hate that I'm paying "professionals" to do a job, and getting the results that I'm getting. I hate that I feel like I'm being perceived as the picky bad guy. I hate that I can just be around to pop in every hour or so to to corse correct instead of coming in after they done a full days work just to say, Nope, do it again." I pretty much hate everything about what is currently happening


----------



## jmartel

That's nuts, Todd. Sounds like you would have been better off planning to do it yourself if you are going to rework everything yourself anyway.



> You are always doing something fun. I m pretty jealous tbh.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


No kids and a wife that shares the same hobbies as I do (motorcycles, scuba, hiking, camping, kayaking, etc.) It gets exhausting sometimes though. I usually need a break from my weekends/vacations.



> That sounds so cool JMart! Is the park city funded?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yes. City funded, and there's usually weekly dives on Sundays where people come in and pick up trash and stuff they find on the bottom in order to keep everything thriving. All the fish/animals know it's an underwater park as well and they can't be fished. So everything grows quite big. Ling cod 5ft long, crabs with probably 12" wide shells, etc. And they are all friendly with divers. Have had seals I needed to shoo away because they were trying to bite my fins when I was adjusting my gear.

http://www.edmondswa.gov/edmonds-underwater-park-discovery.html

Apparently the underwater portion is only 27 acres. I remembered wrong.


----------



## chrisstef

Id chalk those stairs up to being in a rush. No one likes to do things twice and when you do, its usually half assed. He half assed it and he's going to do it a third time. Id bet dollars to donuts that he noticed the error and tried to slide it by. In my experience, until you guys feel each other out a little bit things will feel weird. That's how I am with new clients. I don't know how they work, and they don't know how I work but once we figure each other out, its usually a lot smoother. You'll fall into a groove.

Thanks bulldog. As soon as it went out last night I went upstairs to see what the modem was doing. It was constantly searching for broadband and couldn't find it which would cause it to cycle and cycle. My phone can find the modem (so can all the other devices) and stays connected to it. Its the service that keeps blipping out. If I have to talk to another person from my provider, I'm gonna lose it. I'm very close to terminating the dsl service and having a new underground cable line installed.


----------



## ShaneA

I was thinking you were going to go with the unpunctual good spellers. I feel your pain, combine all your aforementioned points with being "value oriented" and I typically end up doing the work myself. Save a couple of dollars, learn a couple hard lessons, let it drag on years and still end up with a 90% done project. Either way, pain is always involved. Other than this snafu is everything else on track and looking good? Maybe concentrate on the positive?


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Id chalk those stairs up to being in a rush. No one likes to do things twice and when you do, its usually half assed. He half assed it and he s going to do it a third time. Id bet dollars to donuts that he noticed the error and tried to slide it by. In my experience, until you guys feel each other out a little bit things will feel weird. That s how I am with new clients. I don t know how they work, and they don t know how I work but once we figure each other out, its usually a lot smoother. You ll fall into a groove.
> 
> Thanks bulldog. As soon as it went out last night I went upstairs to see what the modem was doing. It was constantly searching for broadband and couldn t find it which would cause it to cycle and cycle. My phone can find the modem (so can all the other devices) and stays connected to it. Its the service that keeps blipping out. If I have to talk to another person from my provider, I m gonna lose it. I m very close to terminating the dsl service and having a new underground cable line installed.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ok, if it's the DSL and or/ broadband/internet lights that are cycling..it's possibly going to be wiring related if it's on your end. I always advocate opening whatever junction box you have and making sure the wiring is terminated correctly. With DSL it's going to be two wires. It's not normal, but I've seen a few instances where a poorly terminated cable will cause 'flaky' up and down DSL service.


----------



## ToddJB

Everything else Shane is going "okay". I could get picky with it, but the reality is it's going fairly well.

I hear ya, Stef, and anticipate you're right. I just sent a pretty big email to the GC who hasn't been around for any of this with pics and an explanation (more professional one than was documented here), telling him outside of these past two days the work they're doing is great, but this is two days of late nights and frustration on my part which has to stop. "How do we resolve this? What do we need to do to get past this hurdle?"


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Bulldog. Ill pop the plate off tonight and see whats going on in there. Its just odd that its happening recently. We went almost 2 years with no issues and now its a daily occurance.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A spider in there getting busy every evening?


----------



## chrisstef

At least someone would be getting laid in my bedroom ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhh, high rates you are paying for celibacy.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I love you. ^


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Thanks Bulldog. Ill pop the plate off tonight and see whats going on in there. Its just odd that its happening recently. We went almost 2 years with no issues and now its a daily occurance.
> 
> - chrisstef


Does it correspond with calls to upgrade your service? DSL is being phased out nation wide, but I can't think of any reason your connectivity back to your ISP would go out at specific times though. An internal device getting an IP conflict would certainly cause a device or two to lose connectivity to the internet, but wouldn't affect your connectivity to your ISP.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant say that it has bulldog but ill check with the wife. I think her number is on the account. In any fashion I got a nice long ride to make in the morning that ill spend on the phone with my good friends at frontier. The only reason ive got crappy old DSL is because my underground cable feed is all boogered up and I didn't want Comcast to have to trench up my yard when we first moved in. I'm about to the point where its got to happen. 6 mbps internet speed in this day and age is bogus. I might as well go back to watching pron through the squiggles and hoping for a temporary glitch in the matrix where it comes through clear for 30 seconds.


----------



## ToddJB

Email back from GC was very understanding, apologetic and accepting of responcability, and had a plan for moving forward.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Words are awesome, they become fact when followed by action.


----------



## ToddJB

No joke. But I really have no choice other than to put some hope in them.


----------



## JayT

> No joke. But I really have no choice other than to put some hope in them.
> 
> - ToddJB


Plan B: A couple cases of beer and an invite thrown out on LJ's.


----------



## ToddJB

I just need one case of Mt Dew and a Bandit. I'll be set, as long as there are on rouge fans sitting around.


----------



## jmartel

If there are fans and he stubs his toe, you get to massage his feet afterwards.


----------



## ToddJB

That's what the Mt Dew is for - massage oil.


----------



## chrisstef

The only use for code red ^


----------



## bandit571

90 degrees outside, no shade, but it had to be done. We lost one of the pups the other day (Parvo) and she needed a buried to be buried in. Her most favourite spot in the backyard was an old garden plot, un-used right now. Soo, I went out and hand dug the required hole, and laid Miss Anna Marie to rest. I think she MIGHT have been ….6 months old…

her brother is recovering, right now. Still a bit lazy, but looking a lot better. Damn Vets wouldn't treat the pups, without getting paid first. No cash, no treatments. They just let her die…......


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Bandit, that sucks. Sorry man.


----------



## Tim457

That really sucks Bandit, sorry.

Stef, the modem cycling does sound like line noise of some kind. Especially two modems doing the same thing. Either something got fried in their cabinet or a connection along the line got damaged or loosened. We had similar and got no results from tech support until I complained a few times and they came out and ended up replacing some kind of filter or connector near the house that had weathered or something over the few years it had been put in. Ended up getting so fed up with the price increases on the DSL that we recently switched to cable and had a new line dug. Cheaper, but I wouldn't really say better.


----------



## DanKrager

Well, this establishes a new priority for woodworking tomorrow….Why couldn't it just take the dead ones? There's about 26 to choose from…. These piles represent about six large trees. All were reasonably healthy, too. Nothing but vegetables hurt. Straight line winds.
















DanK


----------



## Slyy

Catching up.

Todd - bums on the work. Sucks to want something, pay for something, explain what you paid for in fairly explicit detail and then get something different. Hope it works out. Also: you suck on the grinders. Mmmmm Art Deco grinder chub…...

Feet thing - somehow (maybe for the better) I had missed those original posts. Working in a trauma OR relates here as it taught me 4 import at life lessons: clean your belly button, wear clean underwear, pee before you get in the car and take care o of your damn feet.

Bandit - sucks on the pup man.

Kev - Haydn's Op. 76 is a nice set of quartets. Hard. It to like his Op. 33 No 2. The Joke. What a fantastic venue for music too. Jealous.

Edit:
DK - you get some micro bursts or just winds off the storm front? If only it were kind enough to just clear out the debris rather than making new. At least get anything salvageable for projects?


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Dan. Can you at least get any lumber out of them? Or are they not really good lumber trees? The one in the photo looks like it has a lot of branches coming out.

Nudibranches from last night. Only about 1/2" long. I need a better lens for this. I cropped the photo as much as I could.


----------



## TheFridge

I like nudis.

Stef, it's probably the parity bit messing up the coagulation of the PNP transistors. The damn things are trying to sink instead of source. I'd try setting a fire underneath the servers motherboard to re-solder the cold joints. Damn things get you everytime.


----------



## DanKrager

I don't think there is anything but firewood here in this bunch. An entire row of these trees had to be taken down per power line company so I had those cut into boards that I left the sawn surface and cut tongues and grooves. They are the paneling in my bonus room over the garage.

I think a new saw is in order…the 14 yr. Stihl still starts good, but the oiler is weak and I'm reluctant to put a lot of money in new bar, chain, pulley, etc. I have some dead oaks that will require a 20" saw…. 
DanK


----------



## terryR

> No joke. But I really have no choice other than to put some hope in them.
> 
> - ToddJB


it hurts to read all this, since home is where a man relaxes and recharges for the next day. oh, the stress. man, I hope this works out SOON!

ouch, DanK, I'm glad no one was hurt. I grew up in GA where pines are a liability during storms.

JNudis and his continued efforts to keep mountain boys out of the oceans! LOL!


----------



## chrisstef

Typical thursday huh.

When generators go bad ….


----------



## ToddJB

I don't understand what you're trying to show us with this pic. But I do think Dainty Rubbish Service is an awesome name for a trash company. We have a local one calls "Lies"


----------



## chrisstef

Mostly the steam pouring from the back of that box truck. Radiator blew on the generator.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, I forgot to show off some salvaged wood from the demo.










These were the ceiling joists in the kitchen. 13' 2×6 old growth.

These will become a bench top from my green metal cabinets, a table top for my sharpening table, and planks for my jig saw stand.

That is once all the nails are out


----------



## ToddJB

Ah, I see it now. That set you back a day?


----------



## duckmilk

Bandit, sorry to hear about the pup.

Todd, sucks about the stairs, hope the rest is ok.

Thanks 7' and everyone else who had suggestions. Got the new keyboard installed this morning. Did it myself after watching videos and…It Works!!


----------



## bandit571

Dainty sounds a bit better than what we have running around here…..Rumpke That be the name one sees on all their stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea def set us back a day but for $200 were going to start carrying a 50A breaker with us so if that generator ever goes down again we can tie them into house power. Its been a weeks worth of Mondays around here I tell ya. Demo of a bank vault and a 4 story stair tower starts next week. Out of the frying pan and into the fire baby.


----------



## ToddJB

Bank vault, huh? That sounds cool.


----------



## chrisstef

Its cool if you aint gotta do it lol ^

The doors on those weigh in the market of 1200 lbs. Typically the vault is poured concrete 12-16" thick with a triple mat of rebar. Cap is 10-12" of concrete with a double mat of bar. Basically you've got to turn it into dust.


----------



## JayT

Sounds like a job for some C4.


----------



## chrisstef

This is the stuff I want to try and use on it ….

https://www.amazon.com/Dexpan-Demolition-Excavating-Alternative-Jackhammer/dp/B000BRQ9A2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1468521901&sr=8-1&keywords=dexpan


----------



## bandit571

We tried that quite awhile ago…..drill the holes, pour the stuff in, add water….and wait overnight…..Cracked the surface was about all. 24" + 30 year old crete…...with #6 and #8 rebar floor matts. 24" Target saw to cut away what we needed cut…...blew all but one of the drive belts…..replaced them, and blew another 8 belts. All to replace the old column piers, as the new ones needed to be shift a bit. Pier also had Standees in it, as well as the old footer. 2 weeks of saw cuts, and 90 pound Thor work. Since the new footer stretched out under the existing floor by 10' needed to hand dig a tunnel of sorts under the floor.

Place was @ Monroe, OH. Replaced the burned out factory building for Worthington Steel's pickleing and stamping op. Poured a bunch of caisons…for a 1200' by 150' "pole barn" with a railroad siding and a concrete drive-thru. Made the 6" x 6" tie beams to connect the caisons, as there was to be an overhead crane. They tested it out with two rolls of steel….118,000+ pounds. Crane only bowed down 6"....

Worst 8 months i ever spent on one site. Rebuild two buildings, and add 7 more to it. Oct start up…...2 hr drives each way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a load of suck.


----------



## Slyy

"Blowout may occur, do not look directly into hole" sounds like someone's trying to ruin a good Saturday night to me with that stuff Stef, kinda taking the fun out of it.
Smoking box truck ain't no bueno.

Cool pics JAttenburough.

Thought the tomato plants looked a bit wonky today while mowing. Found this huge sucker on there and two of his little friends. Guess the birds ain't been doing their job.

























Sure are pretty though. Hate tossing them over the fence but I like my tomatoes, plus we grow dill just to let the State Butterfly, the Black Swallowtail, have a place to lay some eggs and pupate.

Gonna take a road trip tomorrow to go pick up the Craftsman Bandsaw. Took some time today to all but finish up prep work on my Duro Scroll saw. I was a bit miffed about how to approach cleaning the piston housing, as it was horribly spray painted and greasy as all get out.









A fella on a Facebook group suggested I try this stuff from Walmart 








It's about $8 for a gallon. I put the housing in the largest container I had (not quite tall enough for it) and mixed about 3:1 water/SuperClean. I let it sit outside in the heat and sun for about 18 hours. Darned if it didn't work perfectly:








Now it's all about ready for paint, minus the motor which I still haven't had time to figure out how to take apart.


----------



## ToddJB

Well - that was well worth your $8.

I've heard the same about this. Probably the exact same thing.


----------



## ToddJB

As for your motor, if it runs fine, I wouldn't take it apart. Just repaint accordingly. If it doesn't run fine, or you are just eager to take it apart (I get this way), this is good general tutorial, as most of these old motors come apart the same way.


----------



## Slyy

I suspect it is Toddles. Thanks for the linky too. The Duro is old enough it actually has oilers for the motor bearings (circa 1938). I'd rather not take it apart, it just irks me that some fool with a rattle can painted the coil inside as well. Might be worth avoiding the headache though to just live with it that way.


----------



## Pezking7p

Can't keep up in here.

Hello, wood friends.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Espresso prep for concert.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake if it has oilers it's probably a brass bushing. It would come apart the same, but I've found putting them back together is more picky. Just get some 3 in 1 oil and put a few drops in those oilers.

Maybe you could gets some spray paint remover to get the old paint off?


----------



## ToddJB

Rockabilly, T?


----------



## Slyy

Tony - nice sleeve, though I wonder why you've got the nail polish on.

Todd - assume that was at me. Yeah just gotta clean the heck outa it. The biggest irk I have with Mr. Rattle Can was that he didn't even clean before he painted. I've removed paint that went right over sawdust and dirt.

The pups were my mowing buddies today:


















Got some green feet going on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yessir Todd.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Tony. The sleeve is nice, but I had always assumed you had a much bigger bust.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm built for speed Bulldog.


----------



## TheFridge

So a friend of mine has been remodeling the first louisiana governors manision for the last 2 years. Repairing mortise and tenon timber framing, Windows, doors, moulding. Everything. The only true woodworker I know that can do anything and does it for a living. He had everything in there.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/arson-ruins-civil-war-era-governors-mansion-in-louisiana/?client=safari#

Well, some $%#!* burned it down yesterday morning and he lost everything he uses day to day. From his grandfathers carpentry box to all his stationary equipment he kept on site. Haven't talked to him yet so I don't know what insurance will cover if any.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> So a friend of mine has been remodeling the first louisiana governors manision for the last 2 years. Repairing mortise and tenon timber framing, Windows, doors, moulding. Everything. The only true woodworker I know that can do anything and does it for a living. He had everything in there.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/arson-ruins-civil-war-era-governors-mansion-in-louisiana/?client=safari#
> 
> Well, some mother********************er burned it down yesterday morning and he lost everything he uses day to day. From his grandfathers carpentry box to all his stationary equipment he kept on site. Haven t talked to him yet so I don t know what insurance will cover if any.
> 
> - TheFridge


I don't even know what to say.


----------



## TheFridge

Yep. I'd be crushed. 2 years of work and his tools. Gonna see if I can get in touch with him tomorrow. I have a couple spare planes and saws and whatnot so I'm gonna try to get a hand tool care package or something assembled for him.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, that sucks. Hopefully there is some sort of insurance, either his or on the house so that it is not a total loss.


----------



## ToddJB

Woah. That's the craps.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It was a purposely set fire? Holy sh!t that sucks.


----------



## Mosquito

Arson of a civil war building in the south, after what happened in LA… Hard not to look at that with suspicion…

Really sucks for those who lost property as a result


----------



## terryR

That truly sux, fridge. I've got extra hand tools to add to your package if it helps any!

espersso before a concert? whatever happened to acid? LOL.


----------



## 489tad

Horrible. Some are just scum.

Toddles and Built For Speed. Sounds like a Saturday morning cartoon. Made my morning.


----------



## DanKrager

How to bend a steel fence post: 
1. Use too much herbicide.
2. Very, very carefully fell a tree on it!










It really sickens me, literally, to hear about such disrespect for life and property. I just cannot fathom the mentality and depth of deprivation that is behind this stuff. If I were your friend I would need to see a psychologist…but I wouldn't. He's got to be really hurting. A gift of some good tools seems helpful start. Good on you, Fridge.

DanK


----------



## putty

Fridge, start a go fund me account for him…I'll donate and send some tools too


----------



## ToddJB

I experienced some nature in the shop the other night. I walked in the shop and heard Click.Click.Click, and then a pause, and then Click. Click. Click. Sound really similar to a spark plug firing. So I though I've got some weird electrical issue happening. I hunt down the noise and find this:

https://goo.gl/photos/e7UW2SDcnkxKyxzk8

The clicking noise was the spider stinging(?) the roly poly. I must have walked in right as it started because the noise was happening like crazy but he slowed down by the time I got the phone out. But you can hear one of clicks at the beginning and one at the end.

5 seconds after I finished taping it that 2x went to work decimating their world.


----------



## ShaneA

Are those Black Widows?


----------



## ToddJB

I honestly don't know. They sure look like it, but I always thought they were bigger than that.


----------



## Tim457

I think that's a click beetle Todd but it was suspended by the web so it's clicking wasn't doing it any good. They can flip themselves over off their back with their clicks.

Fridge that sucks. I have some tools I could throw in too.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, I think you're exactly right. I just watch a video on them and that was the exact noise I heard.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, That's interesting to see nature at work. But like you, I would have enjoyed the show and put them out of their misery. Those are NOT black widows…widows are black, flat and have a red hour glass on their butt. Spiders can't sting, they bite, i.e. they use the front end. The back end is busy spinning more restraining web and the "stinging motion" is them securing the web to something, maybe another web. They are close to if not brown recluse, which is more dangerous to you than the widow. I found a product that all but eliminates the spider and bug population from my shop and I am driven to be more faithful using it. Spectracide Bug Stop is a residual killer that can last up to 9 months in protected areas. I think I found a total of six spider nests so far this year….down from being surrounded.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

I need some of that in my life ^. My shop and garage breed daddy long legs. They don't bother me much until I walk into a web face first and have to show off my karate skills.

That's a bad beat fridge. Not cool at all.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the heads up, Dan. The creepy and crawly have been working over time this year in my shop.


----------



## DanKrager

Daddy long legs are your friends, Stef. They eat other spiders and things, but do no harm. They spin no webs as far as I know, so webs and daddy long legs mean they're working on your population. Want to see video of Stef vs Web! LOL!

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

That is really sad that someone would destroy historic sites like that. Sorry that your friend lost his stuff Fridge.

Karate moves, hmmm, that might be more effective against spider webs than my moves, flailing my arms wildly like a little girl


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys. Every little bit helps.

If insurance doesn't cover it then the lady who owns it will. Shes pretty devastated at the moment so he doesn't want to bother her. He doesn't have anything to work with so its more about tools than the money. His bread and butter is work on stairs and whatnot but he loves to do restoration work like he was doing on that place. He's in good spirits surprisingly. I don't know if I'd have the heart to start over.

I have 2- 5's, a 4, a couple dovetail saws, a little bit of sharpening stuff. Someone has has offered a couple handsaws so he should be good there. Was hoping to get him a foreplane or jointer is whatever condition. A set of chisels, maybe some mallets (he does a fair amount of carving and joinery), squares, knicknacks or whatever really. I appreciate any help and will gladly PayPal some shipping.

Thanks again.

Mos, the same thought occurred to me as well.


----------



## terryR

Fridge, I have a no.7 to throw in, great shape. plenty of wooden mallets. 3/4" bevel edge chisel, will look for more…

edit, add a 6" square, no.3.


----------



## woodcox

That is horrible fridge. Solid that you are helping him out like this.

Todd, those appear to be male black widows. Most spiders with that abdominal shape tend to be the more venomous anyway. When applying pesticides in and around your shop, inspect your larger machines for signs of their webs. They are tight/stringy without much pattern and look shinier than others. Widows in my experience like equipment and being nearer to ground level.


----------



## terryR

Overly pleased with the shallac flakes! always used the pre-mixed crap from the borg.

day and night difference.

the stuff I mixed is clear as fine apple juice and a joy to apply. ninja status will be re-acquired!

carry on,


----------



## chrisstef

Nice terry!!! Whered ya get the flakes? Love me a fresh batch and the twinge of ether under my nose. Uhhhh that sounds like a prom date with fridge. Sorry.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, I'm sure I've got some stuff too. Is this happening? Do you want us to send you some ish?

WC -Yeah, I dunno what they were, but they're dead now. Hopefully no more to follow.


----------



## terryR

got 'em from woodCraft. needed more dye and they had a good selection.
never going back to premix


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, a 3 & 7 a chisel and square even in crappy shape would be more than welcome. I'd be more than happy to reimburse shipping. I'll PM my address bud.

So far it looks like I have the basics covered plus some. Trying for basic set of BE chisels, a marking gauge and knife, sliding t-bevel, and mallets and he should be setup.

I've only known him for about a year and a half. He used to repair pianos in the northeast. From sound boards to French polish. He is a wealth of information when it comes to woodworking.


----------



## JayT

I've got an extra sliding bevel I'd gladly contribute. PM me an address.


----------



## Slyy

Oh man Fridge that seriously sucks! I can't imagine all the hard work and care that woulda gone into work like that. Serious Bummer.

Todd those look a lot like a type of spider around the mid/southwest we call a cobweb or house spider. Doesn't look like anything dangerous. Here was a widow I found while grilling last weekend.









Around Casa Slyy, brown recluse and widows are the only ones we kill, all the other ones eat those two.

So hanging out in Waco with the brother in law after a successful extra 140 miles south to grab the bandsaw!








Beers with the BIL and bandsaw seem worth the 500-ish mile round trip.


----------



## TheFridge

> I ve got an extra sliding bevel I d gladly contribute. PM me an address.
> 
> - JayT


thanks man, TOF offered one already though.

Keep trying to convince him to join up. He has some chops.


----------



## lysdexic

Fridge, since I just read about woodworking on the Internet I am sure I can help. Just let me know what else you need. Here or through a PM

Terry- good info on the shellac. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bandit571

Fridge: Eddie and William. over at Stumpy Knubs group are both down that way. I asked if they would contact you…William lives over by Vicksburg,MS….....


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Fridge, since I just read about woodworking on the Internet I am sure I can help. Just let me know what else you need. Here or through a PM
> 
> Terry- good info on the shellac. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - lysdexic


i identify with this post.


----------



## Pezking7p

Cool video, Todd. I've seen a spider jump out and grab a moth once, it was very cool.

Those spiders are house spiders. They have the body shape of a widow but they are harmless. Greyish with interesting brown patterns on their back, sometimes with colors around the brown markings. They build cobwebs in corners and Windows. I have tons and tons of them.


----------



## terryR

spiders are just great cat toys in our home.
I don't see many in the shop for some reason?


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks a bunch guys. I appreciate the help.

Spider bites suck. And the bastards leave their weave all over my stuff.

Edit: weave. Ha! Definitely a black widow


----------



## theoldfart

> Fridge, since I just read about woodworking on the Internet I am sure I can help.
> 
> - lysdexic


 Sure, and that bench of yours came from a Borg I'm sure. Love it when one of the more accomplished people here makes like a newb!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad you dig my new gypsy rig 7.










I was in Omaha all week taking classes, and drinking beer.

I did finish these recently. Just need a table now. Doubt I'll post as a project. LJs isn't short on Adirondacks.










Excited for your new shop Scotty. I'll visit when its done. Then you can say there's a woodworker who builds stuff in there….lawlz.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol fridge.

Tryin out a pork butt on the charcoal. 5 pounder. Rubbed and fridged over night. 250 for 4 hours then wrapped in foil and sauced is where im at. Another 2 hours on the grill then a half hour to cool out and get its mind right. Full report this evening. Ive really been trying to step my charcoal game up this summer.

Its a hot one back east.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a massive tomato worm. Why do you throw them over the fence and not kill them?

Green bellied corgis are funny ish! Congratulations on the band saw.

Good looking out Fridge!

Thanks for the read boys.

Stef picture of the finished product would be cool.


----------



## lysdexic

> Lol fridge.
> 
> Tryin out a pork butt on the charcoal. 5 pounder. Rubbed and fridged over night. 250 for 4 hours then wrapped in foil and sauced is where im at. Another 2 hours on the grill then a half hour to cool out and get its mind right. Full report this evening. Ive really been trying to step my charcoal game up this summer.
> 
> Its a hot one back east.
> 
> - chrisstef


Hot indeed. You guys have piqued my curiosity on the charcoal and meat smoking thing (have fun with that). Then again, I need another distraction like I need a another hole in my head.

Just finished one of my favorite July afternoon activities. Taken a nap in the A/C. I'm Getting old.


----------



## jmartel

Going to look at a house tomorrow. Wasn't expecting to start looking yet, but an awesome one came on the market.

No shop/garage, but plenty of room to build a 24×30 dedicated shop. So, if we like the house and the offer is accepted, I'll need to start planning it. Probably split half/half woodworking and metal/auto/motorcycle

Going from a townhouse to a half acre would be a big change


----------



## chrisstef

Here ya go boys. Had a nice pink ring from the cherry chunkers. Coulda used a lil more time on the grill. It pulled but didnt crumble. Hooked it up with a spicy east carolina vinegar sauce.



















Headin to was down the que with some dairy queen. Flatulance alert on high.


----------



## putty

Looks good Stef!!! I did one on the 4th, I smoked on the egg for 5 hours, then wrapped in foil in 250' oven for another 4hours. I let it cool before I pulled it apart, I smoked it with some Pecan wood that Duck gave me.


















Of course you have to serve it with some good garden tomatoes!


----------



## Slyy

Tony, I assume and hope tossing them into the park behind the fence does kill 'em. The tree-hugger in me just doesn't wanna squish the guys off the vine.

Man Fridge that is some cool work he's done. As others have said let me know if I can help.

Missing one knob but I bet I can source one from OWWM or someplace.


















Man I need an insulated shop over this garage shop.
99° and 80%+ humidity gets old about 2 days in.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice lookin' butt there Stef.

How did the pecan wood work Putty? Glad I could share it with you, I have more if you're interested.

Very cool bandsaw Jake.

I agree with all on the heat and humidity, but it's summer!


----------



## chrisstef

Formally requesting a byo 4 double ipa post.


----------



## lysdexic

LOL. Can I take a rain check? I can do that. No - Want to do that for ya. But it's going to happen another day.

Right now I actually got my boy in the shop making a frame for a curtain back drop. He wants to use it for his You Tube videos. First time he has shown an interest. The frame construction sux BTW but it is his own design and build. This is the way we start.


----------



## TheFridge

Pecan is my fave. "It could make a turd taste better! Especially for brealfast!"- Shooter Mcgavin.


----------



## 489tad

We're riding this morning. I might get wet but we're riding. 
Love the porky shots. Makes me want to stay home and eat.
I dig that bandsaw Jake.


----------



## terryR

Oooh, love the pulled pork.

no love the summer heat. have already cut my hair and beard short, and shoved my bench and lathe in front of the shop's A/C. This is the best time of year to spend the whole day in a damp, cool cave.

Or napping in the A/C…I'm not too proud to admit…


----------



## 489tad

wet!
Nothing wrong with napping


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like a deal lys. Solid work on lettin the boy figure out his own mistakes. I just had that conversation with one of the supervisors at work. Let the guys make a mistake and see how painful it becomes to fix or finish. Thats how ya learn.


----------



## ajshobby

Doing a daddy daughter project (bird feeder) and my 4 year old figured out how to make all my scraps into smaller scraps.


----------



## ajshobby

Sorry cant rotate from my phone.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Found the perfect camper for Byo and Stef to spend some quality time.

http://www.ridelust.com/jeep-fans-your-camper-is-here/


----------



## duckmilk

It comes in the color mango tango pearl, is that anything like peach?


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty n stef sippin suds n snuggling under stars in a safari in shennendoa. Pure poetry. Im in snuggle buddy.


----------



## theoldfart

Another great night, at a concert in Schenectady. Blue grass all night, some guy named Gerry Douglas. I think he's pretty good on the dobro! ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Welcome AJ. Great job getting the wee one in to the shop.

Spent my day helping my gimp buddy make a new door jam.


----------



## Tim457

There you go aj. Nice red toenail polish too. How long does it take to manicure your feet that nicely?









Hah, I've only given my girls dull saws. I suppose I should let them try a sharper saw. They still gnaw through my scraps with the dull ones though.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale find today….spent $2









For two pieces of rough sawn Walnut. The longer one is about 8/4..









Might take awhile to use these two up….


----------



## TheFridge

The world is going to hell in a handbasket. That's all I got.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> The world is going to hell in a handbasket. That s all I got.
> 
> - TheFridge


Sad day for Baton Rouge buddy.


----------



## chrisstef

You suck bandit!!! Walnut and curly cherry?

Agreed fridge. Wtf man.

Solid spot on the red toenail rojo! Lol. Busted aj.


----------



## bandit571

Rough sawn Walnut….


----------



## putty

Here's some Monday morning eye candy. Pictures edited with an App called Prisma


----------



## Tugboater78

Went rust hunting/antiquing with the fiance and her dad yesterday.
Also visited a carriagemakers shop ( i was slackjawed and drooling the whole time we were there) awesome mix of old and new tools electron and sweat powered. Didnt get any pictures as phone was dead, but have an open invite to visit anytime. Place is hidden just aoutheast of cincinnati, future FiL is friends with the 3 brothers who run the shop. The guys were very friendly and extremely modest about thier work. Metal and woodwork done all, in house. Said they had just sent a finished carriage off to colonial Williamburg last week, had what they called a training coach in progress in middle of the barn/shop.

One of many things i was amazed by was the #45 and #55 sitting in thier handtool cabinet, with the patina to ahow they were not collectors items. Original boxes, all the cutters and assessories. They were sitting amongst a fairly large collection of various planes, all in working condition, too many to id.

But anyway, i got sidetracked, here is what i converted $35 dollars into at the antique show we attended.










Ohio tools #21, excellent condition
Havent ided second woodie, the blade and wedge musta been beat in with a sledge.(came from same dealerb as previous, b1gif, $12)
Stanley A5 body and frog
Union tools #5, lots of rust and grime, but decent shape.
Stanley #4, need to look closer for typing, confused, as it says made in USA, no pat dates, blade is a newer type, but frog has small adjust nob and frog advance screw (t11?)
Stanley #3, needs some love, lots of rust, a new knob, and to fix tote, 3 pat dates, frog advance screw.
Stanley #220, has an older look than the one i currently have, but covered in spray paint cobwebs and rust.

All need a closer look and a vinegar and/or electric bath and time.

Saw 2 old wellused workbenches, and some specialty planes here and there, a stanley #50 with with off the shelf adjustment. nut/bolts and roofing nail depth stop marked at $60 for example. All priced for collectors and i heard too many times "blah blah blah, but can blah blah ebay, blah blah" i walked away with a wave and a "good luck" FiL shaking his head every time.

Hope everyone has been doing ok, ive been super busy with helping get ready for wedding, and havent been keeping tabs on LJ.

One of a few pics we had made last weekend, im surprised i didnt break the camera. Be marrying this woman in 5.5 weeks.


----------



## jmartel

Putty, that first photo would make a great poster to print out and hang up in the shop.

Nice cookie duster, Tug.


----------



## theoldfart

Good looking woman, the guy….not so much 

Nice haul Tug, that shop would be well worth a few more visits.


----------



## terryR

Awesome, Tug! She's wearing boots…must be a keeper.

new, much faster finishing technique. no sanding. no need to waste money on dyes. this line of pipes is even safer for your lungs! LOL.


----------



## lysdexic

Green crayon?


----------



## putty

Tug, good luck with your upcoming wedding!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck tugger.

I'm dying to know what this is about. New guy comes up to me and asks if he can talk to me, in my office, either today or tomorrow. From all reports young blood does as much talking as he does working. Why are my insides all ready laughing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^
I.

Can't.

Wait.


----------



## ShaneA

Maybe he sees you as a potential cuddle buddy. Not that there is anything wrong with that Tony. Should be entertaining though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know it Shane. I'd cuddle your socks off.


----------



## theoldfart

Young blood has a man crush maybe? Awwww Steffy, how sweet.


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe this meeting will be a shot over the bow. "I'm coming for your job, bro".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dude, yes! That.


----------



## chrisstef

That would be hilarious. "Just wanted to let ya know that I'm gunnin for ya. That cushy green desk chair you got is gonna mold to my ass juuuust fine."

So far nothin outta young blood. He's come and gone for the day. We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Woodworking question …. I need to replace a raised panel on one of the 6 panel doors. BB plywood so I don't need to deal with expanding and contracting? I'm going to need to jig saw out the remaining panel and the new one is going to have to float as there's no way to get it back into the dado. Then I figure ill make up some trim to mimic the edges of the stiles and rails and brad nail it in place. At least that's my theory going into this.


----------



## ToddJB

That seems to be how Norm sort of made his.





 start at 9 minutes deep.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea ^. Thanks broski.


----------



## Slyy

No insight on your hot date Stef but I hope it goes well for you tomorrow.

Justin congrats on the getting hitched, think you guys have been together a long time already right? Think my wife and I were engaged for about 7 years, no joke.

Sweet pipe Terry. Hints on the finish?

So got around to finishing some projects before starting new ones (namely the Bandsaw). I'm sure I posted about this when I got it but this is the '38 Duro 30"-er that the guy who poured out new driveway gave me about a year ago.









This is how the 150lbs hunk of 'arn sits as of 30 minutes ago



























Only thing it's missing really is the pulley/belt guard and the bottom blade stop. Gonna let the gear housing sit in some 30w for a day or two before I fire it up. Forgot to take pictures but went a bit more modern on the gaskets and used some oil specific gasket maker to keep it all sealed. The previous owner used it with no seals and was missing a screw of ea h side of the housing.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking great, Jake. That is a big mama.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, sweet Jake.

I will admit Norm kinda blew my mind with the door build. I had no idea that was how it was done, although like many woodworking things I am sure there are many ways to do it. Good stuff


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah Shane, I just watched that a few weeks ago because we need a new back door, and obviously I thought - "I could make that". Ha. But watching his build - woof, that's a lot of work. But when we're talking 1-4K for a good external door, man, it's tempting.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Jake!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice having the kid in the shop AJ.

Good haul on the walnut Bandit.

Interesting pictures Putty.

Congrats on the tools Tug, and congrats on marrying good looking woman.

Fill us in on the meeting Stef.

Do you have more pics on making the curved portion of that door jamb Todd? It looks great.

You did a good job on the saw Jake.


----------



## 489tad

I have to go back and catch up.

This happened today. Making an appointment for my daughter at the Physical therapist. Address questions, insurance questions, then asked me her race. "Human". Long moment of silence.


----------



## ToddJB

> Do you have more pics on making the curved portion of that door jamb Todd? It looks great.
> 
> - duckmilk


I don't, Duck. We were just blazing through it and I forget to take more. The top is just mitred with splines and then the curve was cut on the bandsaw, and then the verticals are just a lap joint to the curve. the verticals look thicker than the curve because we cut the stop out of the verticals, but the stop wasn't installed yet for the curve in that pic.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, Todd that door frame was great looking! please move to AL!

green colored pencil on that pipe, all masked up for sandblasting. The colored pencil helps see what hasbeen blasted and what is left, although black sharpie works much better…

nice saw, Jake. blasted off the paint?


----------



## TheFridge

> I have to go back and catch up.
> 
> This happened today. Making an appointment for my daughter at the Physical therapist. Address questions, insurance questions, then asked me her race. "Human". Long moment of silence.
> 
> - 489tad


Hahaha

Uhmm… Middle earth hobbit?


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Terry.

Speaking of home renovation, the Mrs just sent this pic.










Looking WAY better. I'll inspect when I get home.


----------



## terryR

^looks like yer template!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Did you have to give them specs for the steam box to form the bent laminations too? Looks like it's starting to come together.


----------



## Slyy

Thx gents.

Terry, when we have a bigger place, and hence more space, a small blasting cabinet is on the very shortest of lists. Elbow grease, grinder with wire wheel and some soaking.

Cool vid Todd, Norm has a way.


----------



## jmartel

Looks way better, Todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Fuggin' funny Dan.

I too, forgot to comment on how good your work looked Todd. Things move fast here. Congrats on the steps/work improving.


----------



## duckmilk

"Human", Hahaha!


----------



## 7Footer

Hi guys!

Man that is a $hitty deal about your friend Fridge.. Super cool of you and all you other fellas to contribute to getting him back up and on his feet tool wise!

Sweet scroll sizzle Jakey.

Young blood.. (one of my favorite references ever, for anything)

Yeah Toddwick, looking way better! Also cool door frame.

Dat pipe though…. And LOL @ terry's "espresso ? what ever happened to acid?" comment! HA!

I spent almost hte entire day yesterday fixing the faucet handles on our bathroom sink faucets, god damn things have been driving me crazy for months now, then all the sudden one started leaking so it was time to take care of it. The little o-rings on the inside that the handle pivots on were worn down into black gunk and seized them up so the whole base turns with the faucet on 3 of the 4 handles.. I can't quite express to you guys how happy I was last night when I finally got done. 4 new cartridges, 8 o rings and a little grease later, like new faucets, it's gratifying feeling that smooth action on when you turn the handle now, totally worth it!

Those various meats look delish.


----------



## woodcox

Is the right guy back on the job Todd? How long is this job scheduled to take?

7, does cartridge replacement require special tools or just basic stuff? I have a bathroom faucet starting to act up the same way. I've only replaced and never rebuilt one.

ps. Eff plumbering.


----------



## chrisstef

Dude them lil orings can suck it. I came home to a steamy bathroom once and it was that stupid effin ring. Save the trouble and replace the whole mixing valve if you got access woody. If its the tub that is.

Stairs are lookin slick. Hopefully things are smoothin out a lil todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Better pic with door.


----------



## ToddJB

6 to 8 weeks, Woody.

Stair look and feel great. Only one problem. He set them back 2" past the point the cabinets will come to…...........


----------



## Slyy

Missed the stairs and door. Definitely looking better (as in SUH-weet) than previous Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd squeeze it make isht fit. Trimming that door is out of my league. Ill stick to paint.


----------



## ToddJB

It will likely result in ordering one cabinet a bit smaller.


----------



## bandit571

This FINALLY showed up in the mail today…









For the next time I want a 1/2" wide mortise to be chopped..









I haven't touched the edge, either. It only took 11 days to get from Chicago, ILL to my mailbox…..didn't take half that long to get from Okinawa to Chicago…

$11.50…with free shipping, too.


----------



## lysdexic

Todd, out of curiosity, what angle did you set the miter to and how did you figure it out?


----------



## duckmilk

> I spent almost hte entire day yesterday fixing the faucet handles on our bathroom sink faucets, god damn things have been driving me crazy for months now, then all the sudden one started leaking so it was time to take care of it. The little o-rings on the inside that the handle pivots on were worn down into black gunk and seized them up so the whole base turns with the faucet on 3 of the 4 handles.. I can t quite express to you guys how happy I was last night when I finally got done. 4 new cartridges, 8 o rings and a little grease later, like new faucets, it s gratifying feeling that smooth action on when you turn the handle now, totally worth it!
> 
> - 7Footer


I had the same thing happen to our kitchen sink. Tried to take it apart to fix the O rings, but it wouldn't come apart even when I put it in the vise and used a pipe wrench. Tore the whole cheapo thing out and put in a good quality one.

Fridge, I've been thinking about the crap that happened in Baton Rouge, so similar to the Dallas crap. I don't know what to say here. Bad things happening.

I'm also interested on how you came up with the angles Todd.


----------



## TheFridge

Duck, yup.

That deal and most of the people arrested so far are from out of town. People are stupid and that's about all I can say.


----------



## ToddJB

16 sections. 32 miters for a full circle. 360*/32 = 11.25*.


----------



## 7Footer

Pretty sweet looking chisel Antonio Bandito..

I hear ya Duck, we we're real close to just buying new ones, but I wasn't quite ready to fork out the cash, good faucets are spendy! I was so deep in it I had to prove a point.. Lol.

Dub-Cox no special tools required, just some channel locks and a couple wrenches, and as long as your faucet comes apart easily! I'd already replaced a set one of these sinks about a year ago, and my shower a couple years ago. My problem was all 4 handles of ours were almost seized on there, took me forever to get them off, i even broke 1 of the cartridges just taking the handle off, it was the only way I could turn the handle base, but i knew i was going to replace it anyway.. And I am a total tard when it comes to plumbering, the cartridges are pretty easy though.


----------



## Tim457

Our faucet started leaking when I wasn't home so my wife called a plumber. Plumber came out and put some putty on it and said only option was to replace the faucet and it would be $400 or so. I don't have any plumbing experience but I went and looked it up and figured out replacing the parts wasn't that hard. $25 in parts or something like that and some swearing and the faucet works like new. Pissed that the plumber was so shady not to mention you can just replace the parts.

Solid work on that doorway Todd and really solid link to that video on making a door. Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Tugboater78

Liberated from the womb 38 years ago.

Need to locate a low rosewood front knob for that #3 i gathered up this weekend, by all typing measures it is a t11 and had a hardwood tall knob put on.


----------



## jwmalone

Chairs are were it all started for me. The bent wood rocker I got for 15 bucks. Sanded it down to bare wood replaced all the cane, Its a gift for my cousin she is expecting their first child. The mule eared side chair belonged to my step fathers mother he remembers sitting at the dinning table in it. Didn't do a whole lot light coat of varnish and some paste wax then wove the rattan on the bottom. The little one is a rocker I'm making and will finish

























nothing wrong with the finish not a good pic

when I get paying projects caught up


----------



## terryR

No messin' with leaky faucets here! IF the water is running from the cave to the home, just let it be…


----------



## jwmalone

A metal frame from an old school desk I'm working on. It may be that I'm a hillbilly from N.C. but does anyone else hear this begging for wheels and a motor. If it were mine id have









to try just for the hell of it lmao.


----------



## CL810

Nice work jw!


----------



## 489tad

How big of a motor JW?

Resident Dumd @ss here recently flooded out the laundry room. Dryer lint in the sink, I didn't shut the water off. Son tells me it's raining in the basement. Removed the ceiling tiles, toweled up the water fans running to dry. Worse part is I have to rerent Deadpool. Happend during the second day of rental. 
Any word on Stef and Youngblood's gladiator movie marathon?


----------



## AnthonyReed

If you have the drips you need to get to the clinic Terry, that stuff spreads to the brain as I understand it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Say what Dan?

HAHa! @ Gladiator marathon.


----------



## jwmalone

Think I got an old 8hp Brigs and Stratton some where. oh yea maybe even a set of ape hangers


----------



## chrisstef

Don't get me started on Gladiator. I fuggin love that movie. "If you feel sunshine on your face and a wind through your hair, do not be troubles, for you are in Alesyium and all ready dead!"

Blood talked to my lead supervisor and said Thursday he wants to talk. I dunno, the cynical side of me says he's on some sort of a hustle. The human in me says he either cant hack it or his gramma is sick and needs time off. Either way this shouldn't require a sit down with the godfather and consigliere. Sheesh.

Any of you guys have security in the house? I'm tempted to farm it out with my to be acquired new cable company but wife's talkin bout buying some ish from Costco and whatnot. Id imagine the monthly fee for monitoring outweighing the initial Costco purchase quickly. Personally, id rather buy a dog with a big bark.


----------



## jwmalone

I've got a dog, My cousin got his through his cable company cant quote the price but he likes it, and he is a bigger tight wad than me. He did some shopping around if there were a cheaper solution he would a done it. Were in n.c. though>


----------



## AnthonyReed

He's so dramatic… build can't justify the pay in this case I'll wager. Hope it's a hustle, love seeing the angles people try to work.

The monthly nut (for little bit of nothing) seems prohibitive/wasteful in my mind. Is it any more effective than a few security signs planted in the flowerbeds? Why security, are you having troubles?


----------



## ksSlim

ADT, 3 cameras, record to the cloud. All openings, windows and garage door trip alarm at company HQ.
HQ notifies local PD. Downside is when you forget to disarm and PD shows. Get Charged for false alarm.


----------



## ToddJB

God gave me all the security I need with Left Cross and the Right Hand of Justice.

But, no. I don't have security. But you're right that the monthly cost out weighs the upfront. We have people coming by ALL the time offering to set up the system and the hardware for free…. with a monthly subscription fee.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those people are casing you Todd….


----------



## ShaneA

Whoever "they" is, say that signs in the yard are just as good as the real thing. "They" says a lot…and they are never wrong. Sort of like the internet.

What prompts the security upgrade? Is youngblood giving you the stink eye now?


----------



## chrisstef

I too, would love to hear the angle of a hustle. I'm always interested in that stuff.

I certainly don't think its very effective but the wife is buggin out lately. Personally I don't have any fear of it. I blame it on facebook and social media. She gets alerts of every fuggin tomato that's gone missing in town. IMO, if you wanna take something out of my house, go ahead. Aint like I got a mattress full of 100's layin around. Take my 8 year old tv, I don't care. Hell, ill throw in a blender and toaster. The only plus side is there's a pre-existing alarm system In the house, just not currently active so hardware purchase would be minimal.


----------



## ToddJB

The the heavy breathing on the other end of the line from those 2am calls are just from Hog's burner. Don't stress it man - we all get them.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL ^ that's hilarious. You can almost smell the bacon and brotein powder through the phone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAAHA!!!!!!


----------



## jmartel

You can get a standalone system for a couple hundred bucks. It's not monitored and it won't call the cops, but it will sound the alarm and has cameras usually. They have some that alert you via text/notification on your phone and then you can call the cops yourself. You can also view the security cameras while away using your phone/computer.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, that's the one wifey pulled up jmart. Couple sensors, couple cameras, 720p resolution, 2 tb of memory so on and so forth. I dunno, I'm not really for it but if it gets her off my back and stops her from continually telling me about a lawn mower getting stolen it might be worth it for me. She's a world class chiseler.


----------



## ToddJB

Someone cute'd her way into a free snow cone










"Why so serious?"


----------



## chrisstef

Cant knock the hustle ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Chiseler. Your rate, it's high, bless your heart.

She earned it pop.


----------



## terryR

Chiseler? Is that sorta like a Needler?

Mine wants more fencing! No real need to protect the 140 year old home, just the livestock! LOL.

gotta admit, our new 'guardian' dog is scared of everything. Still not comfortable here at all. Doesn't like goats or chickens as advertised. I still think a big, honkin drill press is a better purchase…


----------



## terryR

.


----------



## terryR

> If you have the drips you need to get to the clinic Terry, that stuff spreads to the brain as I understand it.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


thanks for lookin out, bro!
my brain is already mush.


----------



## ShaneA

I assumed chiseler because she was breaking Stef's stones…but I am probably way off.

Didn't the last dog eat the livestock Terry? Not eating the livestock feels like a move in the right direction. If that was the case.


----------



## terryR

You are correct, Sir. big step in the right direction!!!

I suppose just the smell of the dog is keeping away the pesky fox we had last month?


----------



## terryR

Stef, you should totally get a huge dog. monthly upkeep, but a good friend!


----------



## chrisstef

Chiseler, in my definition, is someone who little by little wears you down one nibble at a time until you finally give up. Just take a little bit off of here, then a little off of there and finally they reach the core.


----------



## terryR

> Chiseler, in my definition, is someone who little by little wears you down one nibble at a time until you finally give up. Just take a little bit off of here, then a little off of there and finally they reach the core.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ahhh, then we're talking 2 different types here.

A needler doesn't remove material, but weakens the outer shell such that the core is always raw and exposed. (like a rotten tooth)


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes, I need design advice.

This area will be a half wall that is the barrier from us falling into the stairwell.



















In front of it we're going to put a bank of 12" deep countertop height cabinets, and hand rail down the stairs.

Here are a couple of options I came up with but can't wrap my mind around what I like.










Should the wall come straight up to the step, or be set back some?

Should the cabinets be flush where the wall stops, or be set in some?

Flat top or break at the edge?

Should the bottom of the handrail be a rail or an angled wall that the styles drop into?

Other (legitimate) ideas?

If you want deminsions the wall can be up to 65" long and 42" high. Cabs are 36" high, handrail is 36" high


----------



## duckmilk

Upper left picture makes more sense to me Todd. Your girl is soo cute, and it's fun to see those moments of her personality. I need to go see my granddaughters up in your area.

JW, my cousin (back in the 60"s) put a Briggs & Stratton motor in a little red wagon with a seat in front of it and went driving around the neighborhood. Got pulled over by a cop.

Stef, I keep 2 loaded pistols next to the bed. If I'm not there, they can get what they can carry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I like the first and the one just below. The first looks like it would allow for more storage if you're making it a little longer, the one below would allow for some random tchotchke before the cabinets begin and might look a little less imposing if farther from the door when entering.


----------



## jwmalone

I tied my wagon to my great dane, think I was 7 worked pretty good until I got bounced out on my head, 9 stiches ahh the good ole days lol (I was standing up so I could see better)


----------



## terryR

Todd, I likethe second better, but the first looks simpler to build.


----------



## lysdexic

Todd, my vote is the top one.

Here is a thought. As you are approaching the stairs from the top I imagine the rail will be inline with the back of the cabinet. If so, then the cabinet sticks out a foot. You could soften the lines and echo the curved stairs by moving the cabinets back from the stairs, rounding off the counter top and placing quarter round shelves underneath as a display shelf.

It would provide a visual transition and very visible display case. You could even get fancy with a glass shelf or two and led lighting.

My $.02


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pictures will not load on my phone but I'd heed the BYo. He's a tasteful sort, no doubt.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## ShaneA

Two words…terra cotta


----------



## lysdexic

That hurts Shane. I am never talking to you again. Til Friday.


----------



## duckmilk

> I tied my wagon to my great dane, think I was 7 worked pretty good until I got bounced out on my head, 9 stiches ahh the good ole days lol (I was standing up so I could see better)
> 
> - jwmalone


 So now we know what happened to you. It was a horse that caused my problems.



> Todd, my vote is the top one.
> 
> It would provide a visual transition and very visible display case. You could even get fancy with a glass shelf or two and led lighting.
> 
> - lysdexic


+1, he could put some of his planes and saws in the case….ummm probably not ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Top one is my vote as well, with accoutrements ala Yo if possible.


----------



## johnstoneb

Bob (summerfi)
Are you coming to Boise? I think this may have gotten away from them this afternoon.


----------



## duckmilk

That looks close Bruce. Is that a Jeep hood I see there?


----------



## johnstoneb

It's about 10 mi out of town puts it about 5 miles from this subdivision. That could be a Jeep. I got the picture from a facebook post. I was biking on the greenbelt out that way about 15 minutes after it started. Didn't have a camera.
It was at 2000 acres about 2 hours after it started.


----------



## chrisstef

Byo for the win. Love that design.

Cleaned the shop a lil. Pig stye.

Interwebz is down again. Switching providers ought to be a real treat.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm having a really hard time keeping up with you dudes. I liked seeing your pork butts. Putty, I've got an egg, too…love it. And Stef representing the vinegar sauce. Never heard of it til I moved here.

I like byo's idea.

My chickens have been "presenting" when I sneak up on them from behind. Pretty sure Stef has been at my house. Either that or I've got eggs coming soon.

Half my garden died. I'm learning what will grow when it's hot, lol. Carrots and broccoli are not it. Peppers and beans are happy.


----------



## lysdexic

Pez, I have been irrigating like a mofo and plants are struggling. Think shade cloth would help.

Todd - depending on how long you're going to be in the house, it may make sense to put a railing all the way across. Then you could design and build a piece furniture to fit the space. That way you can always take it with you. I am sure Stef has some shabby chic designs that he'd share.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good to have you around again Pez. Sorry about the garden lessons, the carrots not doing well surprises me. Cool about the eggs incoming.

That reminds me, Putty, your tomatoes I lust after them. Such a nice harvest you posted.

Fricken' interwebs issues are infuriating, sorry Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Stef loving pottery barn.


----------



## lysdexic

Personally, I'd do a wet bar with a kegerator.


----------



## ToddJB

Scooter, sweet plans. I'm out right now but will have a night of thinking and scetching ahead of me.


----------



## ToddJB

For those that liked #1 this is it a bit more fleshed out


----------



## ToddJB

In my mind with the curved design of BYo then you have a two curves opposing each other with the shelves and the stairs, which I think might feel weird. Our home, being an old craftsman-ish style, even the curved stairs I think were a stretch.

Maybe not.

More drawing.


----------



## ToddJB

Scoots


----------



## ToddJB

Broken shoulder


----------



## ToddJB

Cabs flush with wall - Bent rail.


----------



## bandit571

Wall of glass blocks on the end of the cabinets…


----------



## lysdexic

> In my mind with the curved design of BYo then you have a two curves opposing each other with the shelves and the stairs, which I think might feel weird. Our home, being an old craftsman-ish style, even the curved stairs I think were a stretch.
> 
> Maybe not.
> .
> 
> - ToddJB


Maybe so. I couldn't see and did not consider the orientation of the stair curve. My design is no beuno. Your other ideas seem equally fine.

First one- straight lines. Easy build.
Broken shoulder- hard too tell. Visually interesting and the most craftsmany.
Third one- the positive is the it allows just that much more open space which is always good.

Number one still my vote. You know you or wife is s going to put a plant or a basket or a pissing cherub water feature in that corner anyway.


----------



## lysdexic

This is what is missing…..an anchor.

Do number one but instead of ending the rail into a sheet rock wall build out a terminal post (or whatever the staircase nomenclature).










This is cool. Imagine this case at the top with the rail terminating into it.










I don't think I am helping much.


----------



## JayT

I like the Scott has with that last post. #1 with a Newel post at the bottom and a full or half post at the top. It'll give a more finished and Craftsman-esque look without being overly difficult to build.


----------



## jmartel

+1 to Jay's thoughts for me.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

ToddJB, I agree with Scott. However, consider that falling down stairs is not only a classic physical comedic style, but it also builds character.


----------



## ShaneA

I will add on to the first drawing with some sort of newel post(s). However, I am certainly not in love with the curved stairs for a craftsman era look. I suppose that ship has sailed at this point. Still looks like it will be really nice though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Definitely keep the setback on the cabinet, it looks stifling/crowded when brought all the way out to the wall's end.

The case is a nice idea, I like the library furniture in the kitchen. Glass doors on a bookshelf filled with kitchen materials appeals to my nonconformist genetics. Makes for a much more interesting termination as well.

I'm curious to know what your impetus for the "broken shoulder" was. Is it a nod to jerkinhead gables (clipped gables) common on craftsmans? It is very symmetrical as it follows the rail angle, don't do that.

Anyone know what the post and pillar feature on top of the case in Lys' last photo is called?

This is fun.


----------



## terryR

Wow, just sell it all and move into the first home Yo shared above. awesome floors and lovely moulding everywhere!

I like the 2nd drawing better. No curves competing with each other.


----------



## 489tad

Todd I vote last one. I think it's cute how you ask our opinion like it matters. Is Mrs Todd out of town or something?


----------



## jwmalone

just put in an elevator and be done with it


----------



## Brit

Lovin' me some canyon.



















Monument Valley and Mystery Valley all sites personal tour today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Andy! Glad you are having a good time.

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## jwmalone

Now that place needs a stair case, did you bring tools?


----------



## lysdexic

Nice Andy. How is the heat? I know,"it is a dry heat."


----------



## ToddJB

Stupid work is stupid busy. They need to pay me to design my kitchen instead of helping other people.

Hopefully sketches to come this afternoon. I'm digging the post ideas.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd I vote last one. I think it s cute how you ask our opinion like it matters. Is Mrs Todd out of town or something?
> 
> - 489tad


Ha. Design is not her forte. So it's on me to come up with the best design I can and then get her stamp of approval.


----------



## 7Footer

Todd said fleshed out. I too like your 1st 'more fleshed out' mockup. Not a big fan of the broken shoulder.

Fuggin awesome GC pics Andy!

Byo does have a nice eye for the design. He is an eye gazer of many talents.

LOL @ chiseler…

Been thinking about a system as well Stef, idk if I told you guys about what happened when they were building that house next door, but wife has been all sketched out since then, chiseling at me all the time. We have one of those systems with 8 cams and 2 tb hard drive here at work, I can look at it on my phone, it's pretty cool, but no alerts, and it seems like if anyone really cared it'd be pretty easy to find the box with the hard drive for the cameras and just take it…. The Ring doorbell would be a solid addition. Is the boss more concerned with exterior or interior surveillance?


----------



## Pezking7p

Lys is our personal queer eye for the straight guys. Thanks for helping, bud.

I personally like the idea of an "anchor" to end the railing but I worry it will look crowded if it's too large.

Re: security cams. I bought one for $89 that you can look at from your phone, and will pan/zoom/tilt from your phone as well. Cameras also have microphones and speakers so you can listen as well as speak remotely. You can link multiple cameras together and for a few bucks per month they'll even keep the recordings saved online for you. I think this is a eeet setup. Just look for security cams on Amazon, also pet cams or nanny cams.


----------



## DanKrager

Security stuff that reports to and is controlled by a phone scares me. I don't trust the security algorithms of this cheap stuff, and if the major corp stuff can be hacked, so can home security. I feel like you might as well hang a sign on the mail box "I'm not home." if the cameras can be phone controlled. IDK, maybe it's just me. A simple motion sensor with a big dog sound seems one of the best ideas… especially if the sound "moves around" inside the building.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

That kid must have slapped Demo around in their meeting.


----------



## chrisstef

Demo's still here. No big meeting yet lol.

Ive been dealing with my cracker jack internet provider. I called them yesterday and demanded a tech to come to the house today. Ok, all set, youll get a call between 8 and 12 today, a half hour before we show up so you can meet the tech. 12 oclock … no phone call. I call them … ohhh there was an error in transmission over to dispatch, we're trying to send someone today, we'll call you back when we know. Its so fuggin laughable at this point I cant even get upset. I'm embarrassed for them actually.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They will jerk you around until you leave. They are phasing out dsl, so it is their pleasure for you to bail.

At&t is another fun one to deal with, holy sh!t.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, this was AT&T before they sold out. Ill be happy to leave. They can pick their gear up on the front lawn. Top to bottom theyre useless.

7 - I dunno man, she's just paranoid lately. Every little bump in the night freaks her out. The other night a tube of chapstick fell off her jewelry box in the bathroom while we were sleeping. You would swore a fuggin 30-06 was fired into the house the way she popped up. There's been some break in's about 2 miles away and our neighborhood is pretty dark, but its all been petty stuff. Mostly kids bein knuckleheads and a random crackhead from Waterbury (a town over).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool that chick out, make her stop reading the silly aggrandizing stories. Give her something else to worry about; tell her about your new young secretary, show her your set of shiny car keys, have a convo about how anal is back in vogue now, or some ish. That is too fuggin' annoying to continue to deal with.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Security stuff that reports to and is controlled by a phone scares me. I don t trust the security algorithms of this cheap stuff, and if the major corp stuff can be hacked, so can home security. I feel like you might as well hang a sign on the mail box "I m not home." if the cameras can be phone controlled. IDK, maybe it s just me. A simple motion sensor with a big dog sound seems one of the best ideas… especially if the sound "moves around" inside the building.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


The cameras are there whether you are home or not, burglars see them and either look for easier prey or they have to break them. In either case, you have all the video recorded so you can see who broke them, what time, what kind of car they were driving, etc. If you had nothing you would only know you got robbed.

Personally, I like bright lights and lots of sound. It draws attention. If it's in the country, you're pretty much screwed in any case, so you may as well have video of what happened rather than nothing to go on.

I don't worry too much because I don't have a whole lot to steal. My most valuable possessions are probably items no one would ever steal (furniture, mattress), I guess all anyone would take from my house is probably my little safe and my two TVs. I would be out a total of about $1,500. I guess they could take all my planes. Then I would be sad. Nothing but a lock on the door.

I've got AT&T DSL. It's pretty good internet but their customer service is the worst ever. On the other hand, the service guy who came to my house was amazing. I will cry if they take it away because it is my only internet option. I would have to move. I think many rural people are in the same boat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Retrieval.

I stepped on Pez's post. Sorry.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ow, my post!

How do you know when you step on someone else's post?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It pops in email but does not show when the thread is opened. It happens when two (or more) people post a reply at similar instances.


----------



## chrisstef

> Cool that chick out, make her stop reading the silly aggrandizing stories. Give her something else to worry about; tell her about your new young secretary, show her your set of shiny car keys, have a convo about how anal is back in vogue now, or some ish. That is too fuggin annoying to continue to deal with.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


All I can see is this ….










"Tell that b!tch be cool. We're gonna be like 4 little fonzies here. And whats fonzie like?"


----------



## AnthonyReed

... it was all that was going through my head brother. Although I could not bring myself to saddle Mrs. Stef with "b!tch".


----------



## chrisstef

So now your the shepard and I'm the righteous man …. and mr nine millimeter here ….

Gawd, I love that movie. And you too tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed that movie is sensational. The love is mutual.

.... longest week ever. It is still Monday I think.


----------



## chrisstef

Fiscal year coming to an end bud?

I'm finally leveling out a little bit here. It was a wild couple of weeks there. Ill be back on the hunt in another week.


----------



## jmartel

> .... longest week ever. It is still Monday I think.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yeah. Definitely this. We went out to look at an open house on Sunday. Loved the house, had a 1/2 acre so a proper shop could be built on it, etc. Put an offer in yesterday afternoon. Didn't get it because we had a clause that our house had to sell in order to buy (couldn't take on both mortgages at once according to the lenders calculations). Such is life, but the wife is super bummed.

Either way, we've decided that our house is going up on the market in the next month and a half or so. Had some issues with people in our alleyway messing with our car/stuff. Plus the noise is starting to bother us both. We'll rent for a bit and find something. Looking for either a gut-job that is cheap, something that doesn't need much (like the aforementioned house), or potentially land+building if we can get land cheap enough.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck jmart. Operating with a hubbard is tough but it can be done. Flexibility in moving in can be a bonus for some sellers and might offer you a leg up on the competition. Its tough when wither party gets emotional over a house. Gotta treat it like business. On to the next one.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I'm not super worried. We'll find something. This was just one that was essentially exactly what we wanted and didn't require much work (other than demoing a godawful bathroom). So it would have saved a lot of time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not much in the way of deadlines, just one of those tedious weeks where everything takes an extra step or two in order to complete for one reason or another. That topped with a boss finding a way to bust chops all the way from the Caribbean. I'm just a little whiny and want to be outside playing.

Sorry your deal didn't materialize JMortgage. Removing the need to sell first from the equation seems like the right move. Good luck man.


----------



## ToddJB

Is this it?


----------



## 489tad

A+ ^


----------



## JayT

Looks like a winner.


----------



## lysdexic

That looks great. Did we lose a cabinet?


----------



## ToddJB

Do you think it would be easiest to have them put a regular 4×4 post at the bottom and just layer around it, and the wall to build these out?


----------



## ToddJB

6×6 for the post? 5×5? 14×14?


----------



## JayT

> Do you think it would be easiest to have them put a regular 4×4 post at the bottom and just layer around it
> 
> - ToddJB


That's how I would do it. You could build the panels in the shop and attach them once the post is installed. Without knowing all the other dimensions, it's tough to say for post size. I'd just have them install a 4×4 and use the panels to add more bulk if you want it bigger than 5 inches square when finished-3-1/2 for the post plus 3/4 thick panel on each side. If you want 6×6 finished, use 1-1/4 thick stock instead of 3/4.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats the ticket todd. Keeps the craftsman vibe. For stability id say 4×4 or 6×6 both top and bottom.


----------



## terryR

good luck with shopping, JMart!

Todd, that looks much better. lots more arts n crafty.


----------



## jmartel

> Do you think it would be easiest to have them put a regular 4×4 post at the bottom and just layer around it, and the wall to build these out?
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep. Probably cheaper as well.


----------



## duckmilk

> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd, having been to your house, from how I remember it, I think that would be the best option for the space and would look very cool. Good luck my friend.

Edit: Measure the thickness of the wall and what materials you will use to determine whether a 4×4 vs. 6×6 post would be best.

" Its tough when wither party gets emotional over a house. Gotta treat it like business. On to the next one." 
I agree.


----------



## 7Footer

Chapstick 30-06! hahaha! I feel ya man. My fuggin wife watches Discovery ID channel non-stop. Constant stories about murder and stuff, I'm like 'woman! stop watching those freaking crime shows and maybe you'll be less paranoid!' ... But she loves that stuff, problem is she also knows all to well of how to cover up a crime from watching those shows, so I gotta tread lightly, ya smell me?

You're right pez, at the first sight of adversity, most petty burglars will look for greener pastures.

Yes Todd! Diggin it! Go 22"x22" just to be safe!

Tony today is the day the Dirty Heads CD comes out! Yay!


----------



## duckmilk

My wife watches ghost stories.


----------



## duckmilk

Andy, so glad you are enjoying Grand Canyon. Safe travels are wished for you.

Edit: I'm trying to catch up and seem to do that in reverse.


----------



## Tim457

> Cool that chick out, make her stop reading the silly aggrandizing stories. Give her something else to worry about; tell her about your new young secretary, show her your set of shiny car keys, have a convo about how anal is back in vogue now, or some ish. That is too fuggin annoying to continue to deal with.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Giver her something else to worry about hah!

Todd that looks perfect.

I seriously had to forbid my wife from watching Criminal Minds. She'd wake up with nightmares and knew she wanted to stop watching it but couldn't.


----------



## chrisstef

Crazy. The lot of em.

And shes got that latin blood 7. Whys my house on fire?

She ever see anything on bob and elaine warren, duck? Theyre local to me and i saw their "show" back in the late 90's. Holy crap. I still wont look in the rearview mirror passing a graveyard and i dont want none of the annabelle doll. Fuuhhhh-reaakyyy.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Security stuff that reports to and is controlled by a phone scares me. I don t trust the security algorithms of this cheap stuff, and if the major corp stuff can be hacked, so can home security. I feel like you might as well hang a sign on the mail box "I m not home." if the cameras can be phone controlled. IDK, maybe it s just me. A simple motion sensor with a big dog sound seems one of the best ideas… especially if the sound "moves around" inside the building.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


There are several web sites that pull feeds from security cams from around the world. One of the worst ddos attacks in history occurred a few weeks ago…all orchestrated from security cameras. If you want security cameras, get them. It's not a bad idea. If you hook them up to your home network, assume that a decent number of people will be viewing them.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, I'd go with a 6×6 top and bottom. My brother and I when we were kids almost ripped a 4×4 right off the staircase, another year in that house and it would have been toast. Route out what detail you're looking for and know it isn't going anywhere when the full dimension is bolted down. The design looks great, keep the progress pictures coming.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, no she watches the ghost hunter thing, does not like scary movies, but that is almost the same thing.


----------



## TheFridge

7: honey, does something smell like it's burning to you? I think the house is on fire.

7's honey: baby it's nothing. Does this smell like chloroform?


----------



## Brit

> Nice Andy. How is the heat? I know,"it is a dry heat."
> 
> - lysdexic


The heat is fine since we left Vegas. How anyone gets any work done there is beyond me. Spent seven back-breaking hours in the back of a pickup today off-roading around Mystery valley and Monument valley with an Indian guide called Frank. It was worth it though.





































Going to tick off The Valley of the Gods in the morning before heading off to Lake Powell where we've hired a 19ft power boat for the following day to explore the lake.


----------



## john2005

Hey boys, just dropping by. No I have not read the last 1200 posts. It does look like Andy is state-side (welcome, now you can see how f-d up we are first hand) and Todd appears to be switching career paths to interior design? Best of luck to you!

We finally found a house, crapper is we have to be out of here by Aug 1 and move in until Sept 1. Oh well I guess. It will also need to have a shop space built as the garage isn't going to cut it. But its a 1/2 acre so we should be able to make that work. Its just time now. 
Just want you boys to know how much I missed you. In a purely heterosexual kind of way…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the pics Andy.

Hiya John! Glad you found a house and sorry about the little glitch in the timing. Happy that the housing issue is almost settled for you. Good to have you back around.

Oh yeah that's right, thanks for the reminder 7!

LoL! @ 7' being burned alive in his bed while he screams. Oh, wait.


----------



## terryR

Beautiful photos, Andy. I'm guessing not from a cell phone? I've never seen the grand canyon, so am living vicariously through your vacation…

FWIW, there are some nice caves in that area. Guaranteed to be about 56 degrees inside.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Today is Stef's big meeting, you guys should wish him luck.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I talked with dude this morning and it wasn't anything I had seen coming. Kid's got a medical issue that they cant seem to peg nevermind resolve. He tells me that every 4 months he just goes man down zombie style for like 2 weeks. Cant do nothin but sleep. 16-20 hours a day hes out cold and dead to the world. He's lost a couple of jobs because of it and was apprehensive about telling anyone but he's got a feeling that another episode was coming on and had to tell me. Cynical bastard ive become. Serves me right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cynicism is sneaky in its build; hard to thwart.

Speaking of cynical; two weeks huh? Wonder if it coincides with harvest season.

That seems like a rather horrible condition, at least he gets a warning of its onset.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, harvest season is coming. The guy tends to think its KLS which occurs in something like one in a million. Ive been reading up a little on it and there was a girl who slept for 64 days because of it. No known cure as far as I can tell.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So odd.


----------



## jmartel

Sometimes I think my wife has something like that. She'll sleep in until 11am on the weekends if I let her. I'm usually up around 7 or 8 and want to do stuff, damn it.


----------



## lysdexic

I vaguely remember KLS from medical school. Had to reference my go to medical library - Wikipedia.

Kleine-Levin syndrome (KLS) also known as "Sleeping Beauty syndrome" is a rare sleep disorder characterized by persistent episodic hypersomnia and cognitive or mood changes. Many patients also experience hyperphagia, hypersexuality and other symptoms. Patients generally experience recurrent episodes of the condition for more than a decade. Individual episodes generally last more than a week but less than a month. The condition greatly affects the personal, professional, and social lives of sufferers, but symptoms spontaneously resolve and seldom cause permanent issues. The severity of symptoms and the course of the disease vary between sufferers. Patients commonly have about 20 episodes over about a decade. Several months generally elapse between episodes. The onset of the condition usually follows a viral infection; several different viruses have been observed to trigger KLS. It is generally only diagnosed after similar conditions have been excluded; MRI, CT scans, lumbar puncture, and toxicology tests are used to rule out other possibilities. The disease's mechanism is not known, but the thalamus is thought to possibly play a role. Tomography has shown hypoperfusion in the brains of patients during episodes.

KLS is very rare, occurring at a rate of one in a million, which limits research into genetic factors. The condition primarily affects adolescent males, although some patients are female and the age of onset varies. There is no known cure, and there is little evidence supporting drug treatment. Lithium has been reported to have limited effects in case reports, decreasing the length of episodes and duration between them in some patients. Stimulants have been shown to promote wakefulness during episodes, but they do not counteract cognitive symptoms or decrease the duration of episodes. The condition is named after Willi Kleine and Max Levin, who described cases of the disease in the early 20th century. It was added to the International Classification of Sleep Disorders in 1990.


----------



## AnthonyReed

*Hyperphagia* (also referred to as Polyphagia) is a serious eating disorder defined as an extreme unsatisfied drive to consume food. A person with hyperphagia may keep eating food to the point where they experience gastric pain or even vomiting.

and

*Hypersexuality* (also referred to as Sexual Addiction) is defined as a dysfunctional preoccupation with sexual fantasy, often in combination with the obsessive pursuit of casual or non-intimate sex; pornography; compulsive masturbation; romantic intensity and objectified partner sex for a period of at least six months.

.... are often symptoms? Haha! Amazing.


----------



## terryR

damn, sounds like a test coming up…


----------



## chrisstef

Yea … pretty crazy stuff. One of those things you don't really know how to respond to. While it doesn't seem to be life threatening is certainly is life altering. That'll mess with your head. I told him that concrete and drywall dust has been known to have medicinal value so jump on in until its sleepy time again and once ya get back you should be well rested and a demo beast.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HA!


----------



## ToddJB

Okay, more design questions.

Let's talk islands.

Here is a pic of what I'm thinking in regards to size










Right side will be for two stools. It has to house a microwave. And lots of storgage.

Per Google you want 48" in walk way areas, and 40 in between cabs and island. My only concern area is is top right where that wall and fridge are.

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## 7Footer

What a weird condition…. Lol, demo beast..





Then I'm throwin' dice in the alley, officer lee-roy comes up ands like 'hey i thought I told you..' and I'm like YEAH WHATEVER!!!!

I love kitchen islands.


----------



## Pezking7p

That's the most messed up thing I've ever heard. I would be wondering myself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play.

What is your concern about the wall and fridge Todd?


----------



## lysdexic

Where is the microwave going? On top or in it somewhere? Make room for a slide out trash can and recycling bin. Will the island have 'lectric? What will be above? Nothing? Lights? Pot hanger? Cabinets?

I know this will open me up to ridicule but I recently joined Pintrest. It is a great resource for stuff like this. I used it to get ideas and study pics for my cedar fence. Now I am collecting/pinning pics of different workshops.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, rule of thumb is 24-26" per seating at a table, so 3.5 feet will be too tight for two. It also looked like you only have 2.5 feet between the island and the fridge (and don't forget to account for handles which will stick out another 3-4"), which will be tight. Right now you'd have to step to the side to open the door, or get trapped against the island by the door.

Personally, I like an over the stove microwave, but if you're doing a fancy exhaust hood, it would preferably be opposite the stove, or alternately opposite the DW to maintain your kitchen triangle.


----------



## ToddJB

With the Fridge door open there is 12" between it and the island. With the Fridge door closed there is only 24" between the island and the wall.


----------



## Tim457

> Yea … pretty crazy stuff. One of those things you don t really know how to respond to. While it doesn t seem to be life threatening is certainly is life altering. That ll mess with your head. I told him that concrete and drywall dust has been known to have medicinal value so jump on in until its sleepy time again and once ya get back you should be well rested and a demo beast.
> 
> - chrisstef


Oh I get it now. From your first post I thought it was the guy's kid that had it. If you keep the guy on can you just pay him while he's working so he can at least keep a job, or does it trigger medical costs that your company has to cover? You're a good man Charlie Brown for being understanding.

That's a wild condition, but if it's on in a million, that' means there's a thousand people in China just like him and another thousand in India. Just sayin.


----------



## lysdexic

> Nice play.
> 
> What is your concern about the wall and fridge Todd?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yeah, I don't understand the two lines coming out of the fridge towards the island.


----------



## jmartel

lysdexic, Check out Houzz. It's sort of like pinterest, but more for houses/design ideas. Less of the mason jar everything, fitness motivation quotes, and crappy meals that everyone pretends to like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think they are doors Scotty.


----------



## ToddJB

Scotty, electric will be ran. Microwave in, not on. Probably some hanging lights. Not likely on the pot rack

Pez, I read 24" between seats. Which is different than 24" for each placement. And we are going hood.


----------



## ToddJB

> I think they are doors Scotty.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yep.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, could you fit 2 seats on the south side (in your drawing) of the island before the angle? If they are stools and can tuck under it, it shouldn't get in the way of the stairs.


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe. I'm ultimately just trying to figure out the shape right now and then figure out how to cram everything in.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, there's no such thing as too much room. My dad has parkinsons and caught it pretty early so medicine is able to slow the symptoms dramatically. He and my mom built their house almost three years ago and made everything ADA compliant, even to the point of adding an elevator shaft being used as two closets (one on top of the other) until it's needed. The kitchen island has 5' of distance to the perimeter cabinets all around and with a cabinet depth fridge on one side even with the doors open it's still 3.5' which is really nice to have.


----------



## ToddJB

I hear ya, Yeti. But the floor plan ain't getting bigger, which means the island would need to be smaller, and with the requirements of what needs to be in it, and can't be too small.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fixed floor plans certainly are fixed! I worked on a job once where space was at a premium and to get just a few more square feet, they cut 2" off the back of all the lower cabinets to reduce the depth, enough to gain a little space but not enough to seem weird.


----------



## chrisstef

> Oh I get it now. From your first post I thought it was the guy s kid that had it. If you keep the guy on can you just pay him while he s working so he can at least keep a job, or does it trigger medical costs that your company has to cover? You re a good man Charlie Brown for being understanding.
> 
> That s a wild condition, but if it s on in a million, that means there s a thousand people in China just like him and another thousand in India. Just sayin.
> 
> - Tim


Yea, I told him as long as he keeps me up to speed, as best he can, ive go no issue if he goes away for 2-3 weeks at a time but it cannot come at a cost of compromised safety. He starts getting the 100 yard stair and its time to go home. If it was a supervisory roll I may have issue with it but as a laborer I cant hold it against him.

I genuinely feel bad for the kid. Its got to be tough to feel like no one knows whats wrong with you and from time to time you go all zombie and sleep for a month. The lack of a cure is even worse. Even at his best, he's no world beater in the field but he's polite, on time everyday and he's bilingual ….. that all counts for quite a bit in my line of work.

I think its a little tight there with an island Todd. Is there a possibility of adding it on once everything else is installed? We had an issue at our last house where if the refrigerator door was open there was zero walking room between it and the counter top. It became annoying quickly.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, Terry wins the roll of the dice! Hot pic!


----------



## woodcox

Pez nailed it. Don't do it. I did. Worst thing I did in there. And it's a corner.









About 13" with the door opened. I thought at the time 'well I don't want to go to far in to the room with the island.' I left the minimal amount room necessary to retrieve appliances. I dance with my fridge. It is going to be moved. Two cents. It is going to be fabulous when you're done Todd.

I'm still chuckling from this week's catch up. Thnx.


----------



## ToddJB

> I think its a little tight there with an island Todd. Is there a possibility of adding it on once everything else is installed? We had an issue at our last house where if the refrigerator door was open there was zero walking room between it and the counter top. It became annoying quickly.
> 
> - chrisstef


This is my concern.

Woody, can you clarify what specifically you are saying? You're island is too close to your fridge? How close is it? How much further away would you like it.

This will all be done after the cabinets are in, BUT the lighting electrical will be really hard to retro fit with the way our vaulted ceiling will be, so I wanted to get a good idea of where exactly everything will be so I don't have to try to move it.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's a pic of the old house ….. Looks lik we had a little under 3' between the fridge and the counter if I count floor tiles.


----------



## woodcox

That corner is 30" away. With door open I would like largest ass+ 10" or so room for shuffling. On the plus side when I move it, electrical will be a straight shot up from utility room.


----------



## woodcox

B


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, looks like a smaller island is in my future.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - fwiw there was 5' of island where you see the two stools and it was ample room as long as I put my left handed wife to the left side of me.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. Yeah I think I'll back burner it until the cabinets are in place, then I'll put some plywood on trash cans to get a feel for it. Then deal with the electrical afterwards.


----------



## Slyy

No input on the layout looks like its trucking along though Todd.

So have spent the last few days orienting to the new job, turns out lots of stuff to learn in a trauma ICU.
But home today and working on more dismantle and clean up of the bandsaw. What do you think of these pins on the tensioner assembly?










This is oriented with top to the top. The upper portion is c-clipped/washers and the bottom portion is obviously straight knurled, I've already removed the c-clips but had to knock them up some to get to them. I'm assuming the pins should be pushed out towards the bottom so that the knurling only passes through where it was already in the potmetal casting? The middle casting slides up and down the pins.


----------



## ToddJB

Weird little set up there, Jake. If the shaft is the same same diameter it shouldn't matter which way you drive it out, I wouldn't think.


----------



## TheFridge

You can never get to close to a Fridge…


----------



## ShaneA

One more thing to consider on the space with the island and doors Todd, is the type of fridge that will be there. I assume you are looking a two door fridge, or French door type. If ever someone wanted the one door type, they would be hosed. I would error on the side of compromising the size of the island and storage in lieu of having plenty of elbow room once doors are open and people are walking around. Gives the kids and their friends plenty of room to mill about too.

When I did my cabinets a couple of years ago, I went with the microwave inset in a lower cabinet too. Just didn't have the counter space to dedicate to it. However, bringing it down creates opportunity to have the kids test the melting temperature on the toys.


----------



## TheFridge

Make sure microwave is on its own 20A circuit.


----------



## jmartel

You could always do an "appliance garage" for the microwave. Make a cabinet to fit between the upper and the lower that has a door. Then it can be out of sight and out of mind when not in use, but easily accessible when you want it. You'd give up counter space though.


----------



## ToddJB

Good thoughts, Shane.

What does a Fridge know about Microwaves?


----------



## ToddJB

Jmart, counter space is the concern.


----------



## TheFridge

Touché Todd… Touché…


----------



## Pezking7p

> Make sure microwave is on its own 20A circuit.
> 
> - TheFridge


There is some funny code about this, Isnt there? Can't you do a load calculation and put some other stuff with it? Or was that my garbage disposal? I can't remember. I think my kitchen ended up with like 6 120v circuits, lol.

Todd, I'm only throwing it out there, but have you thought about a peninsula coming out of the well next to the fridge? It would certainly open up your kitchen while still providing bar seating and extra counter space, though it would move the microwave further away. Not sure how this would affect the adjacent living space.

Also, if your fridge wasn't there before, I'll tell you that I get irritated sometimes that I can't open my door all the way. No way to take out shelves or drawers without pulling the fridge out completely (this wouldn't be so annoying if my fridge didn't occasionally fill the crisper drawers up with water). I don't want to confuse the situation, just making sure you're aware. It's certainly not a deal breaker by any means just mildly irritating.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, I think coming off that wall would jack with the dinning room as a table has to go in there and with the chimney where it is it makes it a snug fit.

The wall/fridge should be an issue as there is a few inches of space between them and the door handle should be past the wall.

I've pretty well shoved this into the back of my priorities until the cabinets get in there and I can get an actual feel for it. It'll just mean a bit longer without the island since I can't start working on it until everything else is almost done.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ok, I think I messed up. . . . . bad. I let my wife see some of these kitchen and kitchen remodel pictures and instead of out right asking me for a remodel, she first asked me how hard it would be to do a few (or several) different things. After guessing time and cost she thought it wasn't too bad and asked me when I could start. Full disclosure, we've talked about doing a few things but nothing major and the consensus was every time that we really would be better off saving whatever we might spend and putting that toward a bigger house. This is something I would like to pursue, but the numbers just don't work. The kitchen was given a light update in 08' just before we bought the house so it's not too bad and given the market in this area we'd likely get none of what we spent back. Even knowing all that she still wants to do it!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Where is the microwave going? On top or in it somewhere? Make room for a slide out trash can and recycling bin. Will the island have lectric? What will be above? Nothing? Lights? Pot hanger? Cabinets?
> 
> I know this will open me up to ridicule but I recently joined Pintrest. It is a great resource for stuff like this. I used it to get ideas and study pics for my cedar fence. Now I am collecting/pinning pics of different workshops.
> 
> - lysdexic


I abhor social media, but I created a Pinterest account for woodworking. It seems pretty cumbersome and buggy on my iPad. I also created an Instagram account and follow some woodworkers on it. I can't bring myself to create a Facebook account though.


----------



## ToddJB

haha… I blame myself. Sorry, Yeti.

We are not intending on moving anytime soon, but if we did I don't think we would get our money back from this project, but some others have been wildly lucrative for our equity so it's a wash, but the difference it will make for my wife in the long run is the goal.


----------



## Pezking7p

A nice kitchen is really wonderful. Since we remodeled ours it's hard to come up with downsides. It actually has become a big detractor from buying another house (that kitchen isn't near as nice as ours even though it was just updated, etc).

Maybe we feel that way because we did it, but we still love our kitchen and I would do it again in another house in a heartbeat.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Jmart has inspired me to be more active. The girlfriend and I just got some kayaks.


----------



## ShaneA

Here is a question from a guy from the Midwest…would one have to worry about alligators when kayaking in Louisiana? Or, is that just ridiculous?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe take along two friends…named Mr. Smith, and Mr. Weston? Say, about a .44 size?


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Here is a question from a guy from the Midwest…would one have to worry about alligators when kayaking in Louisiana? Or, is that just ridiculous?
> 
> - ShaneA


I'm in North Louisiana so they are more rare, but yes…most people I know that spend time on the water up here have seen them.


----------



## TheFridge

Shane, I wouldn't suggest it in some of less traveled waterways. It's crazier at night when frogging. You just see eyes everwhere.

I hooked a gator with a treble hook once by casting over the top of him. My rod and 12lb test never had a chance


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, counter space is the concern.
> 
> - ToddJB


In that case, you can rig up a pulley system to raise the microwave up and out of the way off the island top when not in use. Clearly the most simple solution here.

Nice 'yak's Bulldog.



> Here is a question from a guy from the Midwest…would one have to worry about alligators when kayaking in Louisiana? Or, is that just ridiculous?
> 
> - ShaneA


Well the open kayak that Bulldog posted is a more ideal platform for jumping off onto gators when you are attempting to wrestle them. The one on the right is more cumbersome to get in and out of.


----------



## jmartel

We're up to 3 water toys currently. Plus plans for a wooden paddleboard, plans for a rowboat, and I want to replace the plastic kayaks with wooden ones.


----------



## Slyy

With the new Olympics water complex just a 20 min drive from us, wife and I have seriously considered getting some watersport related gear. We bike the River Trails quite often and the complex is near the beginning of those trails. Have river kayaking, and simple to very complex active/whitewater kayaking. The non-river stuff is all brand new and man made. Actually so new it's hard to find pictures of the whole area. Here's just a portion of it


----------



## 489tad




----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I can't read the first or third line.

If any of you dudes are saddened by Jorgy going away and are sadden that you didn't get a chance to pick up their parallel clamps - this is the cheapest I can find that still have them.

http://www.fleetfarm.com/search/?q=jorgensen&searchSubmit.x=0&searchSubmit.y=0&searchSubmit=submit

I picked up some 24s last night.


----------



## Pezking7p

Took today off.

The first too. Chickens made a racket afterwards. They are so proud.










1.5 more coats. Then wax and hardware. Hope to be done on sunday.


----------



## terryR

Finish looks great, Pez.

congrats on fresh eggs. I always wonder if the hens are proud or just re-gaining their composure? LOL.

my wife bought us the ultimate farm security system; came in the post yesterday. 30 more guineas! No freekin' way anyone could sneak up on Stef's lawnmower woth a flock of guineas in the yard! They make a ton of noise at the slightest interruption. They also wipe out fire ants, and eat snakes. fresh eggs, and they taste like chicken!


----------



## jmartel

My wife wants to get ducks when we get land. She can't have chicken eggs, and buying duck eggs from a store is pretty pricey. Cheapest we've consistently found is $6.50/doz.

Finish looks great, Pez. What are you using on it?


----------



## bigblockyeti

No chicken eggs even when in something that's baked?


----------



## jmartel

No. More specifically, it's chicken egg whites rather than yolks. She's not allergic, so she can eat them. But it results in pain/uncomfortableness/etc. She took a blood test and came back sensitive to: Chicken Egg Whites, Gluten, Cow's dairy, Cranberries, Mushrooms, and a few other things I can't remember.

Duck eggs are fine, Sheep and Goat's dairy is fine, etc. She doesn't follow it 100% all the time, but definitely feels way better when she does. I'm generally not a huge fan of eggs, so I don't mind the higher cost of buying duck eggs for now. We go through a dozen every 2-3 weeks.

Apparently Ireland does things differently though because she had no problems with the dairy over there. As soon as we came back problems came back as well.


----------



## CL810

Terry, Just googled guineas and watched a short video. Is it just the males that make that irritating noise?


----------



## Pezking7p

Finish is arm r seal semi gloss. I'm having a few troubles because it's so hot. Finish is super runny and gets tacky with ink a minute or two.

Be warned, ducks are pretty much a miracle creature. Meaning it's a miracle the species survived, as dumb as they are. Also kind of loud and messy. But, you get used to them.

Look out, Mr. Rattler! You gonna die!

Maybe it's due to different breed of cows they use there, Jeff?


----------



## jmartel

Have you tried thinning it some more? All it really is is just thinned down poly. Just put on another coat or two.


----------



## woodcox

Ol'mchrisstef I would watch. Goats for the kudzoo, guidos/Guineas for the hogs and gophers. Do it for Jr.

Working on the paper trays still.









Ed. Purdy Pez.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Have you tried thinning it some more? All it really is is just thinned down poly. Just put on another coat or two.
> 
> - jmartel


Thinning would make the runniness worse I think. Maybe I need to do it in the morning with the ac blasting.


----------



## chrisstef

You been drinkin again woody?


----------



## terryR

> Terry, Just googled guineas and watched a short video. Is it just the males that make that irritating noise?
> 
> - CL810


That could be, Andy. I've never learned to sex the guineas.

+1 to ducks being helpless and filthy critters. We set up an above ground pool for them, about 100 gallons, they got in but were stranded, and couldn't get over the edge of the rubbermaid container! jeez…


----------



## terryR

decided to take a step back in pipe making, and shape a few of the classic pipes. the subtle lines that define the popular shapes are tough to get perfect, and easy to spot when off just a little. meaning…more skill required to shape the simple stuff correctly.

This was supposed to be a Poker, but I had to bevel the base to blend a missing part of the bottom of the original briar…my fault for improper layout! So, this is a Cherrywood pipe. Also, I learned why most "sitter" pipes have short stems, they just cannot sit if unbalanced! doh!



















Algerian Briar with German Ebonite stem.

Finish is shellac with wax topcoat.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Almost makes me want to take up smoking. . . . . Almost.


----------



## Pezking7p

There's an organic tobacco field across the street….


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I know you're tough on yourself, but as someone who looks at pipes online quite a bit, I will say that yours look in the upper echelon of pipes that I see. And I think I have a discerning eye for detail.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't really have a discerning eye for detail, I just like shiny stuff!


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, they look pretty good from here Terry.


----------



## chrisstef

Id smoke it.

Lol … man my internet saga continued today with the provider asking me to provide a quick survey for the repair work. Hey … asshats … no one ever showed up!!

Here was my write up …. for giggles ….. How would you grade our service??

A technician never showed up.

On 7/20 they were scheduled to be at the house between 8 and 12. I was told that I would be contacted 30 minutes prior to the tech arriving so that I could take my time off of work to resolve the issue. I received no phone call. I called customer service at 12:00 on 7/20. They told me that there was an error in transmission to dispatch. At that time I was told they would try to get someone out that evening and I would receive a call back letting me know the status. I never got a call back and no one, to the best of my knowledge, has been to the house since. I have not been contacted to be rescheduled either. A complete and utter failure.

I would be embarrassed if I ran my business like this. A top to bottom corporate failure from actual internet service, to customer service to field operations.

Ive had intermittent service for over a month. My phone calls to customer service have been dropped multiple times with no call backs. Ive spend well over 8 hours on the phone with customer service in the last month with absolutely zero change to my intermittent service. The moment my contract is up I will cancel without hesitation. Its been an absolute comedy of errors on Frontier's end.

With that said, I appreciate the ability to offer my personal feedback with you folks. Hopefully my 4.5mbps service will be able to transmit this message prior to Christmas.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, gents. I have to make everything perfect as possible from my upbringing. Even straight fence lines are important!

yeah, that is embarrassing, Stef. tell 'em you're used to being kissed afterwards.


----------



## bandit571

Or, at least getting a "Reach-around"


----------



## ShaneA

I bet they conveniently lose that feedback, if it makes it… by Christmas. Technical Difficulties blow. Sorry for your pain.


----------



## lysdexic

I've tried to sex quineas a couple times. They are just too fast. But if I ever do, I'd like to have one of those phenomenal pipes to smoke and bask in the afterglow.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. They just called my wife whos number must be on the account. She said they sounded all nervous and theyd call me in 5 minutes as to not interrupt my work day. Hilarious.

Dominic just called me. Apparently the woman from Georgia or wherever their call center is located, butchered my phone number, conveniently off one digit per digit, and the tech got trolled and was told I was home from whoever he called. Supposedly they fixed a bunch of stuff leading into the house but want to come by and take one more look inside the house tomorrow. We'll see.

Ive always said, Scotty, id eff a squirrel if I could catch it. Theys quick.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had big problems with windstream a while back, luckily I had no contract with them so I left and went back to timewarner. I don't have TV cable or phone so the internet is all I'm paying for, it's cheap and I'm not under contract.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet job on giggin the interweb man Stef. Most of those guys have such a monopoly they hardly give a hoot, like those "service" times: Oir service technician will be at your resident between the hours of 11pm to 9pm, please be at your home during the service time to allow our technician entrance or your service will be rescheduled.

Terry, pipes looking good to my eye.

First day in the MICU almost done, haven't killed anybody yet!


----------



## AnthonyReed

[email protected] frontier fu(kheads.


----------



## jmartel

> First day in the MICU almost done, haven t killed anybody yet!
> 
> - Slyy


You still got time. You just have to believe in yourself. I'm sure you'll get someone before the day is over.


----------



## woodcox

7 1/2"'is all it took. Lol. Thanks Todd









With the door open I now have 20 inches. We're ok now.

They are men of action now stef. This is not over!


----------



## terryR

sexing ducks is much easier. 
the boys have curly tails.
but it's all pink on the inside,
a surgeon once told me.


----------



## ToddJB

Hahaha - Good job, Woody!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I really do want to make a 


> First day in the MICU almost done, haven t killed anybody yet!
> 
> - Slyy
> 
> You still got time. You just have to believe in yourself. I m sure you ll get someone before the day is over.
> 
> - jmartel


You miss 100 percent of the shots you don't mistake.


----------



## jmartel

I'm guessing mrs. woody is going to come home from work and be none too pleased with the movement of the island.


----------



## Slyy

JKavorkian you've got the idea! That was an exclamation of disappointment and hope, rather than one of success.


----------



## chrisstef

Moving the island with nothing at all taken off the top is a testament to your manhood wc. Doritos n all.


----------



## TheFridge

> sexing ducks is much easier.
> 
> - terryR


----------



## theoldfart

^I have nothing to add, I'm speechless.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Don't ducks have corkscrew genitals?


----------



## duckmilk

> Don t ducks have corkscrew genitals?
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


That would be hogs.


----------



## chrisstef

B hogs? ^. Tony should be able to confirm.


----------



## 489tad

For Todd
"I only do what the voices in my wife's head tell her to tell me to do."


----------



## duckmilk

Berkshire hog


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_duck

Terry has some explaining to do about his sexing ducks.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge or anyone else in the know. I came home to the AC not working. Wires got pulled out of the thermostat - yea! And this super old thermostats manual is long gone.

Any guesses as to how this thing is suppose to be wired?



















Model LUX 500


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_duck
> 
> Terry has some explaining to do about his sexing ducks. The terry lasso technique may have been used.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


----------



## TheFridge

Sexing ducks?

Put me down for a twofer terry!

Todd, I don't know offhand. Id look up a diagram and try it. I think the red goes to RC-RH. That's about all I got.


----------



## JayT

Todd, we have a very similar thermostat and here is how it's hooked up


----------



## ToddJB

Hmmm… Thanks dudes. That was my first attempt at configuration. Furnace comes on but the unit outside doesnt.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd. Try swapping the wires on W and RC-RH


----------



## ToddJB

Man, this annoying. Currently 87 in the house and I'm parenting alone until mid day tomorrow.


----------



## duckmilk

> Todd, we have a very similar thermostat and here is how it s hooked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JayT


Todd, look at your picture and then Jay's. Jay's has the red wire going to RH/RC like Fridge said.


----------



## jmartel

I found duck in Costco. Who knew that he kept a bottle of hot sauce in his holster at all times?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I should remember this, I used to install HVAC for a living, sorry I got nothin.


> Fridge or anyone else in the know. I came home to the AC not working. Wires got pulled out of the thermostat - yea! And this super old thermostats manual is long gone.
> 
> Any guesses as to how this thing is suppose to be wired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model LUX 500
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## Pezking7p

Yah, Todd. In your picture you don't have any wires hooked up to rc/rh, which is used to turn on your compressor.

Edit: I'm dying here. I have to know if you got it working.


----------



## ToddJB

I tired as JayT suggested, that is what the manual I found online shows too. Tried the breaker, tried the manual rest on the unit outside. Checked all the wires nothing. HVAC is on his way as we speak.


----------



## ToddJB

Well that was the fastest and most embarrassing $152 I've ever spent. I didn't know my condenser and furnace were on different breakers. Checked the furnace on the subpanel , but the condenser is in the main box. Just tripped. F me.


----------



## ShaneA

Meh, it happens. Good thing you are rich.

I once paid the HVAC man $100 to "fix" my AC by essentially hosing off the vents, I couldn't figure out why the air wasn't very cold. Turns out, that bitch was just dirty. It happens


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Shane, but I still feel dumb. Ha.


----------



## duckmilk

> I found duck in Costco. Who knew that he kept a bottle of hot sauce in his holster at all times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


That ain't hot sauce, that's my booze in disguise.
Actually, my hair isn't that grey and my butt looks better. Nice hat though.


----------



## duckmilk

Well, now you know Todd. That kind of thing happens to me now and then and I think, next time I'll know how to fix it. But, it is always something else that trips me up the next time.


----------



## Pezking7p

The breaker. That's tough. Sorry Todd, but at least you slept cool.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Heads up! Don't buy this POS!
The plate is flat against the motor and that's as far as it will go. I can only get it 88 degrees.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I remember when Porter Cable used to produce quality tools, can you return it?


----------



## putty

Todd, what tripped the breaker? Did your AC guy check the capacitor, and the condenser fan?


----------



## terryR

FWIW, my anodized blue speed square isn't square.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Nice kilt Tony! How many miles?


----------



## AnthonyReed

They are shorts not a kilt.

And it is the 24 hour relay so I am not sure how many miles I will end up walking for my team.


----------



## bbrewer71

Will someone please explain to me why every project I undertake takes 10¹º times longer than I trek my wife it will?


----------



## bbrewer71

Will someone please explain to me why every project I undertake takes 10¹º times longer than I tell my wife it will?


----------



## woodcox

The pick two of three rule is easy to remember Brew. Party on the Lido deck when you're done? Or mezzanine if you prefer. Looks good.


----------



## terryR

^looks like a ton of work for one man!

Happy Anniversary to me. took over two months to complete, but a custom built set of lathe jaws on a 4" chuck. Intended for pipe stummels. lil MF cost 75% as much as the whole lathe, but will take performance to a new level!


----------



## Slyy

Ooooo me likey Terry! That's gonna be great for you. Assume you went through a shop or something similar to have them built?


----------



## duckmilk

Looks well built Terry.

Pretty ambitious project Brewer.


----------



## terryR

Got it from a guy that makes them for the pros.
very sturdy and versatile!


----------



## putty

Brewer, did you scab those joists together or am I seeing shadows in the picture?
If they are scabbed will they be strong enough ?


----------



## DanKrager

Good spot, putty. If they are scabs yes that could be a weak point. I would be tempted to use the joinery plates used on trusses…much much stronger, especially if used in combination with the scabs. But, on the other hand, scabbing was done long before the joinery plates, whatever they're called.

DanK


----------



## lysdexic

I did a Relay for Life a few years ago. Honestly, I dismissed it at first as menial. A stupid fundraiser. I thought I was going to waste my night with middle-aged obese women and I bunch of kids trying raise money to make them feel better about themselves. Hell, they had a bake sale and a jump house for fux sake. How hard can it be?

At 4 o'clock in the morning your physiologic thermostat sinks. Your resolve follows. The urge to say fux this charity and just lay down a close your eyes is nearly irresistible. But you keep walking. So do the fat chicks and their kids. When the sky flashes from blue to black and the darkness fades your energy recovers with coming light. By dawn your are exhausted but proud. Humbly, I realized that if it wasn't for folks around me I would have quit.

Just like cancer and chemo. I cannot imagine enduring that alone. I doubt many do. Relay for life is an amazingly powerful metaphor. Nothing but respect.


----------



## theoldfart

Well spoken Scotty.


----------



## duckmilk

Scott, thank you for that.


----------



## chrisstef

That post put my game face on scotty. I could shake your hand for that. Its been a while.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good stuff, Yo. Except, now I feel bad for not having participated. Inspired and scolded at the same time… that's good prose.


----------



## TheFridge

The relay is good stuff and a good cause. I've been going to the one in our area every spring for the last 5ish years or more. Made a box to raffle off. Next year I plan on making a bunch of stuff. Hopefully.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Nicely said Scott.


----------



## bbrewer71

> Brewer, did you scab those joists together or am I seeing shadows in the picture?
> If they are scabbed will they be strong enough ?
> 
> - putty


Putty &Dan, yep they're scabbed but Dan you win the daily double. They are 2"x12"s on 16" centers and they do have mend plates and scabbed on both sides. 
Hey guys thanks for making a fng like me feel at home.


----------



## duckmilk

> Hey guys thanks for making a* fng *like me feel at home.
> 
> - bbrewer71


What's a fng? Is that like "Thing" that the Addams family had but with less fingers?


----------



## TheFridge

FNG=Furking new guy duck

I was gonna post this:

Brewer, that just a false sense of security before we get you to fall into the our vicious cycle of playful sexual harassment.

But I decided not to. Close call.


----------



## lysdexic

Didn't intend to be so heady.

Anywho, I met with my builder yesterday. Well, he is the guy who built the house (spec) and put on the porch addition. Nice guy but not very imaginative. We talked about a great deal of practical aspects to the build. In the end nothing really changed. No compelling reason to augment the design and no real negatives.

The one new idea I did have while struggling with my nightly insomnia was to turn the building 30 degrees so that perspective from the house is like the drawing I posted.

For those interested here are my collection of photos that I " pinned." I learned a new architectural term: clerestory Windows

... http://pin.it/ybTUCM5


----------



## duckmilk

You weren't being heady Scott. You just touched the hearts of an old fart who is seeing his mother in a fragile moment and a duck fart who was rubbing his mother's feet when she took her last breath.

I'm not a member of Pinterest, but was able to see some, and personally like the 5th picture with the sliding doors vs. an overhead door. Sliding doors take up less space.


----------



## duckmilk

Just looked again and the image I was referring to is now in the 3rd spot. ???


----------



## jmartel

So, my neighbor is getting married in his backyard right now. Kind of awkward to sit in front of my computer and have a birds eye view of the whole ceremony.


----------



## TheFridge

Run out. Jump the fence. Catch the bouquet. GTFO.


----------



## jmartel

Was thinking about yelling "DON'T DO IT BRO! IT'S A TRAP!" but figured that might be frowned upon.


----------



## Brit

Visited Lower Antelope Slot canyon this morning just outside of Page on a guided tour. It was like entering another world.



















Sorry about the poor quality of the images but *Moan on:* everywhere I've been in the US so far, the WiFi has been crap or non-existent. How is it that you can send a probe to Uranus, but you can't deliver decent internet coverage across the US? Sort it out chaps will you? Tony didn't have this problem when he came to Europe recently. I was going to tell you how I nearly died today, but it will just have to wait. And another thing, something just bit my fuggin neck. He's going down I tell you. *Moan off.*

Carry on.


----------



## Brit

What the fug is this and will I live? Sorry he's a bit squashed but he got the full force of my WiFi rage.


----------



## Brit

I think he was after my Bridgford Honey Barbecue Beef Jerky. Well he ain't getting it and to be honest, he ain't hungry anymore.


----------



## chrisstef

that wild andy. Very cool pictures. Hopefully almost dying didnt hurt or leave any lasting impressions. Dont get me started on internets. Id imagine it's not that we cant its that some company hasnt figured out how to make 3 billion a year off of it. Also, if ya can find it, wild bills jerky is the best commercial jerky available.

Started in on a full shop douche. Funky town.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh. Looks like ahorse fly to me andy. Theyre bastards.


----------



## lysdexic

That is the American penilaxis diminicus. It's bite is harmless to those who've been exposed to its bite as children. Otherwise, a single bite can risk the victim to painful, irreversible dehydration and atrophy of the gonads. The process is easily halted by surgical debridement and amputation.


----------



## lysdexic

Beginning the first full day of vacay…....


----------



## chrisstef

Sign me up for that ^. Enjoy the time off byo. Also …. I feel it coming.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lol byo.

Brit, I think there's no wifi because you've decided to vacation in the middle of bfe. Most places here you can get good cell service, which I think is what most people use on the move. Also, you can fit two of your whole country inside of Arizona, so there's slightly more ground to cover this side of the pond.


----------



## bandit571

One trophy from yesterday's short rust hunt..









Fellow wanted $10 for it, talked him down to $6…









Got it oiled up. This thing will free-wheel for a long time. 
I even turned me nose up at a pair of handsaws…...


----------



## bbrewer71

Careful Andy, you need to get to an apothecary as soon as feasible. Those southwestern horse flies are know to spread gynosphilherpilades.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive also heard it can be treated just like a jellyfish sting.


----------



## TheFridge

I've heard male urine works the best.

On vacation as well. First time in Biloxi, MS even though it's the the closest of the beaches. Meh. It's ok. Better than grand isle beaches. They do have casinos though…

Edit: amplifier case coming along.


----------



## Brit

Pez - That's no excuse for the worlds biggest economy.

BTW - Pissing on a jellyfish sting only makes it worse.


----------



## bbrewer71

We all know that posing on a jellyfish sting is an urban legend. We just like to get pissed on.


----------



## Tim457

> BTW - Pissing on a jellyfish sting only makes it worse.
> 
> - Brit


Maybe so, but horsefly bites is totally different, it works. Glad you're having fun, good places you're seeing.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm like R. Kelly.

I just like peeing on people.


----------



## lysdexic

Fridge- Biloxi is the last place I lived. That was when I did my time at Keesler AFB. We really enjoyed it and even considered staying. But after going through Katrina we said " let's get out here" and moved back home to North Cacilacky. After 5 years in New Orleans and 5 in Biloxi, I've got a spot in my heart for the Gulf Coast.


----------



## TheFridge

I hear you bud. No place like home for me. Something about New Orleans make me hate it though.

biloxi is different. I'm used to gulf shores and destin.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I would much rather go to Biloxi, than gulf shores. Less crowded and a shorter drive. Have fun bro!


----------



## jmartel

> Ive also heard it can be treated just like a jellyfish sting.
> 
> - chrisstef


Girl I was diving with this morning got stung by a jellyfish on her lip. Needless to say, that joke was made.

Brit, you are correct. The WIFI in this country is not so good. It was all over the place in Ireland. Here, where you can find it, typically has passwords that you need to get from the store owners.


----------



## Pezking7p

Shoulda just peed on her face. Easier to ask forgiveness and all.

I did not realize that wifi was such a big deal. What's wrong with using cell networks?!

Looked at a pretty cool house today. Updated all over, 2 decks, plus an in ground pool which might count as another deck. No shop, though, and 45 minutes from my work and 35 from Mrs pez work. So it's a no-go.

Got my tables done and ready to go, except no figure 8 fasteners. No place local carries them so now I have to wait until Tuesday to install table tops. Anyone know weird places to get table top fasteners , like lowes or HD?


----------



## summerfi

Andy, it took Europe several dozen centuries to get internet. The USA has only been working on it a little over two. And I thought Brits were tougher than to let a few bugs bother them. We're still in the wilderness here in the western US. Time to toughen up.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently my cat was annoyed with me testing out my new lens the other day. Just pulled photos off of the camera from diving and this was in there.










Some from today. Awesome visiblity, for the sound at least. Could see the surface at 50 feet down which rarely happens. Trying to keep the photos to things I haven't already posted on here before.

Wife and other girl we were diving with on a tire reef









Kelp Crab









Lots of ratfish


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang it, those are cool pics.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks. I'm having fun with this underwater photography stuff. I did a lot of photography a few years ago (like my avatar photo of the tiger), especially at airshows and cars/bikes at the racetrack. Got out of it for a little while ago. Getting back into it now.

It's not as nice as my big DSLR was, but mirrorless cameras are pretty cool. 80% of the functionality of a DSLR with interchangeable lenses in compact camera size.

I'm hoping on my dive trip to the Galapagos in October I'll get some good enough shots of Hammerheads or Whale Sharks to do a really large canvas print (~3ftx4ft range). We'll see though.

Pez, if you have some scrap aluminum, you could make your own figure 8's easy enough. Drill a couple holes and get it roughly pill shaped with a dremel and a file.


----------



## bandit571

Trip to thr ER tonight….charcoal grill did a blow-back fireball….1st and 2nd burns all over the hands and arms…tain't got any hair on the arms…now. Right hand is a medium rare, right now….bad charcoal, hard to keep lit, finally a it too much starter fluid….BOOM! It even tried to melt off my shirt…trying to type with just the left hand…not too good.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn, I had some steel bar stock I could have used. Oh well they only cost $15.

I would love to dive off the Galapagos. Got to be an amazing trip/trip of a lifetime.

End table posted. It fits the space nicely.


----------



## DanKrager

Too bad about the "poof", Bandit. Glad you weren't hurt worse. It's still very painful and may be slow to heal. Hope it heals quickly for you.

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang bandit. Glad you're ok. So how does your hand taste?


----------



## jmartel

So I guess you can now call him "Smokey and the Bandit"?


----------



## bandit571

Hand is a touch on the BBQed side of things…..


----------



## TheFridge

> So I guess you can now call him "Smokey and the Bandit"?
> 
> - jmartel


Ooohhh burn…

Too soon?

Well. Hope for a quick recovery and return to the shop bandit.


----------



## theoldfart

Geez Bandit, my buddy did almost the same thing with his brush pile. White gas burns fast! Knocked him on his butt. Hope.you heal quickly and stay away from combustibles.


----------



## Brit

*Jmartel* - Great pics. Keep them coming.

*Pez* - Awesome tables dude.

*Bandit* - Hope you heal quickly. That's got to hurt.

Took a 5 hour boat trip and a short hike to see the Rainbow Bridge national monument before leaving Lake Powell today. Lake Powell is beautiful with lots of canyons to explore.



















*Bob* - I was tougher than that alien beetle wasn't I? ) Now at Zion and the WiFi is superb. Just like being at home. Karma has been restored. Can't wait until morning to go exploring.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic pictures Andy, thank you. Glad you are having a good trip. Happy you found some civilization that had WiFi.

Hope you have a phenomenal vacation, Yo. Thanks for the note about the relay, made me a bit teary as I read it out loud to the person I was there in support of.

Thanks JDarwin. I'm looking forward to your Galapagos photos.

Congrats on the eggs Pez.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer about the burn, Bandit.

Andy, I agree your scenery is great.

I had a "scream profanities and use everything within my power not to put my first into my garage door" moments yesterday.

I broke something. Something important, something that is going to suck to find replacement.

I had just got my planer all back together on Saturday. Sunday I decided to start adjusting it. The first step is leveling the table side to side with the planer head. In the midst of my adjustment I torqued too hard on the adjustment and it broke. Delta in their infinite wisdom decided to cast this piece instead of machine it.



















Here is why this sucks, these machines aren't just laying around, and the ones that are RARELY get parted out, so machining it is likely my only real option, but the internal thread is 7/8-8 acme thread - want to guess how common that that tap is?

I'm contacted my machinist friend last night. He wants drawings and specs. Hopefully something can work out.

So annoying.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Todd. Hopefully your machinist friend can get you back up and running soon.

Nice pics, Andy. Glad you're enjoying the US.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damnit man, that sucks. Don't the threads have to be machined in any case? Metal looks like it was pretty soft (which is good), seems like they just had a stress concentrator in there that caused a crack, or possibly a casting void in a bad spot. Good luck on the machining front. Who ever heard of a 7/8-8 acme? That is just plain weird. Hopefully he can cut it on the lathe without a tap? Maybe?

Andy, I'm glad you found wifi to upload those wonderful pics. The bottom pic is the rainbow bridge? Why do they call it rainbow?


----------



## Brit

*Terry* - Now I've got good WiFi, here's a few more pics of the Grand Canyon for you. It is impossible to really capture it in a photo though.




























Kicking off your shoes and sitting on the rim, is like filling up on premium fuel.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Todd.

I assume the shape earns it its name Pez.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, are you staying at the Watchman campground? In full moon the tops of the cliffs are spectacular. Also at night you can see the big wall climbers in their hanging bivies.


----------



## jmartel

> Kicking off your shoes and sitting on the rim, is like filling up on premium fuel.
> 
> - Brit


Expensive and unnecessary in 90% of applications?


----------



## bigblockyeti

^+1, I was thinking the same thing. Reminds me of a test Car & Driver or Motor Trend did with an Accord, it got worse mileage with premium. Many don't realize premium is harder to ignite and therefore is only called for in engines where pre-ignition would otherwise be a problem.


----------



## jmartel

Octane is merely the resistance of fuel to detonation. Lower octane than what an engine is designed for will end up with early-detonation/knocking/pinging, etc. Higher than optimal octane means that the fuel doesn't get burned completely. You lose power, have more deposits, more emissions, etc.

You want the least amount of octane that you can get away with without pinging. Most companies put more detergents and things into the higher octane fuels, which is what makes people think they are better for your engine.

Most people assume that more octane results in more power because higher octane motors have greater compression ratios to get more power, which is why they require the higher spec gas. Same reason why for race motors, you go even higher when you get into thinner head gaskets/different pistons and such.


----------



## terryR

Beautiful stuff, Andy! So glad you are enjoying your trip here. Well, not HERE, but there. If you like the canyons, you should really try a commercial cave trip. Same sort of formations underground. Photography may be challenging, however.

Bummer, Todd. I just 'machined' a test rod for rabbet plane's fence, but something like you showed is years over my head. Needing parts like that really scare me away from starting that vintage power tool habit. Especially since I break crap easily.

Love to watch you restore tools, though. And, I'm certain others here do as well! We should pass the hat for the milling costs you will incur.


----------



## terryR

buying fuel for my farm truck is fairly simple…

"does this place sell diesel? I'm buying."


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah Terry, honestly this doesn't happen often - breaking something that isn't fairly replaceable.

But his guy - woof


----------



## chrisstef

Hey girls.

Nice pics Andy.

Its effin hot.

Sucks Todd. You crank too hard.

Ive heard grilled bandit is salty. Chimney starter buddy. Heal up.


----------



## Slyy

OH man! Sucks Todd.

Boys some very pretty pictures!

Bandit - hope you get better quick mang!


----------



## ToddJB

Well, haven't heard back from buddy yet as to if he can cut internal threads without a tap, but if he can't at least I found a tap.










Can't catch a break with this. Pun sadly intended.


----------



## theoldfart

$125 ! Ouch.

And again, sitting in an airport. Florida bound, funeral tomorrow. At least the temps are about the same, it's been hot.


----------



## ToddJB

> $125 ! Ouch.
> 
> And again, sitting in an airport. Florida bound, funeral tomorrow. At least the temps are about the same, it s been hot.
> 
> - theoldfart


Funeral? Did I miss that somewhere Kev? I knew your mom and aunt were not doing well…


----------



## theoldfart

My aunt passed on the 14'th. Complications from surgery along with dementia. It was over quickly and she was sedated. My mom took it well at first but we're seeing signs of stress and anxiety so we should be back home in 48 hours.Can't say I'm going to miss Florida.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry Kevin.


----------



## Slyy

Also was unaware Kev, condolences of course.

Todd, cheaper to grind a cutter and just cut threads on a lathe?
One of the big reasons I'm looking forward to eventual acquisition of the a atlas lathe, so that I can figure out how to do some of that kind of work myself.


----------



## ToddJB

I hear ya, Jake.

Believe me the desire of my heart is there too, but my pocket book and calendar haven't caught up yet.


----------



## Brit

> Andy, I m glad you found wifi to upload those wonderful pics. The bottom pic is the rainbow bridge? Why do they call it rainbow?
> 
> - Pezking7p


The earthly Rainbow Bridge is an American national monument (proclaimed in 1910) located in Southern Utah at the base of Navajo Mountain, just North of the Arizona border. A natural formation of salmon-pink sandstone, it resembles the arc of a rainbow and is the largest natural bridge in the world. A former branch of the Colorado River created the Rainbow Bridge through erosion, first by carving the Bridge Canyon and then enlarging a hole which, over time, became the Bridge itself.

Rainbow Bridge was known for centuries by the Native Americans who have long held the bridge sacred. Ancient Pueblo Peoples were followed much later by Paiute and Navajo groups who named the bridge Nonnezoshe or "rainbow turned to stone". Rainbow Bridge is considered by the Indians to be a sacred place and special prayers are offered before passing beneath the monument. Failure to do so is believed to bring misfortune.


----------



## Brit

Sorry for your loss Kev.

We're staying at the Zion River Resort RV and Campground just outside the park. There's a shuttle bus that takes you to the park and then you just use the parks buses.


----------



## smitdog

Somewhat late on the gas discussion, but somebody might not know like was my case a while back!

The real killer for gas is the added ethanol. In many states it isn't required by law to mark the ethanol % at the pump and it's all up to each individual station how much they want to add. So then they add detergents to clean the crap out of your engine that the ethanol puts there in the first place which thins it even more…

My BIL is a mechanic for an equipment rental place and if anything with a small engine isn't starting/running right the first thing he does is drain the gas and put in ethanol free. 9 times out of 10 the thing fires up and runs fine. Most small engines just can't handle the higher and higher ethanol percentages they are putting in the gas now. A lot of marinas and small airports sell ethanol free or you can check out pure-gas.org


----------



## bandit571

Just got the wrappings off the hands ( still STINGS a bit)









The right hand, that WAS holding the lighter….









Left hand that happened to be in the way…..hair was singed off all the way up to both shoulders. Came inside right away, and soaked the hands down with COLD water…...no blisters, anyway….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Kev.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, looks better than you described. I've only been bit by the grill once and fortunately it wasn't that bad.

Is this the starting of "state of the mit" pictures?


----------



## chrisstef

My condolences Kevin.

I'm all set on bbq bandito.


----------



## smitdog

Sucks Kev, sorry for your loss, you have my condolences.


----------



## ShaneA

+1 on the charcoal chimney.

Sorry to hear it Kevin.

Andy, great pics…hopefully you are enjoying the wild, wild west.


----------



## Pezking7p

Condolences, OF. Safe and stress free travels.

Damn bandit. You keep lighting grills like that and we'll be having our first SOTF (state of the funeral). Of course, I'm one to talk after dumping a half gallon of boiling pig grease on my foot.

Thanks, Andy. I dated a girl in Utah for 2 years but never got down to that end of the state. We spent most of our time traveling elsewhere anyway. What else is on your list in the states, and how long are you slated to be here?

Ethanol, main issue is it dissolves atmospheric water. Then you basically get gas + water/alcohol in two separate phases, you suck in a slug of water/alcohol and the engine doesn't fire. You can use ethanol stabilizer, or just use fresh fuel whether it has ethanol or not, just so long as it doesn't have water in it. I have some 2-stroke gas I mixed up about 3 years ago that has ethanol in it. I used a stabilizer (stabul?), still works great. Well, that and getting cheated out of some fuel efficiency.

Speaking of fuel efficiency, for those who care my vehicle is involved in the VW dieselgate scandal. They are going to pay me and obscene amount of money to sell them my car. What should I buy? I'm leaning towards a ford fusion (maybe a hybrid) or a hyundai. Looking for used, good fuel efficiency, plenty of features, and less than $17,000. Cheaper is better.


----------



## TheFridge

That sucks kev.

Fuel stabilizer helps with ethanol gas in small engines. Ethanol kills rubber hoses, seals and attracts moisture.


----------



## jmartel

Sorry to hear, Kevin. That stuff is never good.

Pez, how long is your commute? I know a few people with Nissan Leafs that love them. As long as you have a second car for areas outside of electric range, you can't beat it. I wouldn't mind having one for a commuter vehicle.

If you don't want all electric, look at the Honda Fit. Small, good gas mileage, great reliability, and can even carry 8ft lumber in it. Hell, you can get a new one for under $17k.


----------



## bbrewer71

> Well, haven t heard back from buddy yet as to if he can cut internal threads without a tap, but if he can t at least I found a tap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can t catch a break with this. Pun sadly intended.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd go check out "Threads for the South". They might be able to get you that tap cheaper.


----------



## ToddJB

Here, BB?

http://www.threadsforthesouth.com/


----------



## bbrewer71

> Here, BB?
> 
> http://www.threadsforthesouth.com/
> 
> - ToddJB


That be the one. They will ship it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Commute is about 60 miles round trip. I'm note sure how I feel about all electric, or even hybrid. More systems to fail and I worry about resale value, but I haven't done a lot of research on that department yet. The fit is maybe a little too small for me. My wife says she refuses to ride in one because it's too small to be safe, lol.


----------



## ToddJB

> That be the one. They will ship it.
> 
> - bbrewer71


Cool. Thanks! I'll see what I hear back from my local dudes. Hopefully one of them will see this as a fun challenge!


----------



## jmartel

For 60 miles round trip, it might not be worth going the hybrid route. Hybrids shine in short distance town/city driving.

A generic car like a corolla or a civic would probably be the cheapest and most reliable route to go. Maybe something like a focus hatch or mazda 3 hatch if you wanted a bit more room. All of the above should get you high 30's-40mpg.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap. All this talk of cute little commuter cars is gonna have pez wearing panties soon. Buy a 1996 corolla and then finance a a pick up truck will ya. I thought you wanted to do farming? You buy a honda fit and i WILL send duck, a real man with real farm animals, to b!tch slap you into reality. Tell em whats up duck!


----------



## bandit571

Nah…..just go out and buy a Sonic….6 speed with turbo…..


----------



## Tim457

Condolences, Kevin. Is mom living with you now or in Fla?

Todd that sucks. I've watched enough youtube machining videos to know that internal threads can be cut on the lathe with a boring bar, but with a 3/4" hole to get into and 7" of threads to go, I don't know if a boring bar of that diameter would be stable enough out that far. Your machining friends will know much better. And didn't you pick up a lathe in your big machine shop closeout? Get that restore done and you can make your own part.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hahahaha Stef. I want the truck but the financially responsible thing to do is choose the car that costs $15,000 less and uses $150 less per month in gas. I put quite a few miles on my vehicles so it adds up. If I need a truck, I'll trade the car in and get a truck. In the meantime, I'll continue to stack $550 a month towards a vehicle fund.


----------



## chrisstef

Duck. Handle my light work.


----------



## bandit571

Careful there….I seem to like playing with fire…..


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Tim, we moved her from FL to an assisted living place about five min from us. I can check on her everyday and monitor the care givers. Hospice has really helped us.


----------



## summerfi

Kev, sorry about your aunt. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, I hope. And that is 1", not 7". But I hear that's a common mistake.

Lighting and beam spacing - what say you? This is just for the cans. Pendants will go in over the island where ever that thing ends up.


----------



## Brit

> Thanks, Andy. I dated a girl in Utah for 2 years but never got down to that end of the state. We spent most of our time traveling elsewhere anyway. What else is on your list in the states, and how long are you slated to be here?
> - Pezking7p


We're in Zion until Thursday morning when we drive to the Valley of Fire. Leave there Saturday morning to drop the RV back off in Las Vegas and then fly back Saturday arriving home on Sunday. I've got Monday off too though just to chill before I go back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## TheFridge

Andy, you could always stop in southern Louisiana and get eaten alive by mosquitoes and other carnivorous insects on your way back


----------



## Brit

Thanks Fridge, but I think I'll pass this time buddy.


----------



## woodcox

Welcome Andy. Glad you are here living it up and taking it in. Our state Pioneer Day just happened and hope you got to see some of it. Fireworks on the rocks is unforgettable. I remember docking in sight of the bridge and walking around the base. So many ancients traces to be found in that country. We have walked up on granaries intact and one stocked with petrified corn cobs. I'm hooked on looking for stuff like that down there.

Sorry Kevin. My mother and uncles are enroute to do the same for their uncle.

It looks good Todd, six or eight sounds right. Are there adjoining rooms lending light? I stuck puck lights up in the dark where we liked. Yes to big hewn? teasing of wood beams.

Mud truck Pez! Mud truck.


----------



## chrisstef

$25 alien head planer on the craiger. Hoping ive caught it in time. Fingies crossed boys.


----------



## smitdog

Pez, Dodge Ram 1500 HFE
6 cyl diesel engine rated at about 27 mpg highway and can still tow 9,000 lb.
Best of both worlds, but probably don't want to buy one if you find it for $17k lol.

I own a 2013 Hyundai Sonata and it gets close to 35 on the highway and it's very spacious inside. Massive leg room, I'm 6'3" and I don't even slide the seat all the way back. I can even sit somewhat comfortably in the back. The trunk is "hYOOge" (Donald Trump voice). I've never owned any other mid-sized cars though so take it for what it's worth


----------



## smitdog

Preemptive "YOU SUCK" if you snag that Stef


----------



## chrisstef

I highly doubt it but we'll see. Its been on there for 22 days. I been slackin on the pimpin. Stupid paying job.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I'll see one of these next Labour Day?









Pez's Mud Truck?









Or, his Town car?
Every Labour Day, there is a Tractor Fest @ West Liberty, OH.

Besides a few 100 farm tractors ( including a few steamers) there is about a mile or two of vendors to walk through…









Duck could drive these around on the farm?


----------



## terryR

Good luck, Stef. Good Karma with all things alien headed your way.

Gonna follow Toddster and let you girls lay out my new shop.

huge trunk may be subjective. LOL. I've got a handful of 8 foot long fence poles in my trunk now, and 100 pounds of catfood. yeah, 16 mpg sux, but after 11.5 years I only have 95,000 miles of fuel expenditures to suck up.

just call me a home boy.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't really consider under 40mpg highway "good gas milage" anymore really. It seems like a lot of decent sized cars are in the mid 30s now. My wife's AWD Impreza gets 35mpg driving to and from work on the interstate. I've managed to get it to average over 45mpg over 40 miles through the bluffs of western WI going between 55 and *cough* 70mph. That I was impressed by.


----------



## ShaneA

I thought you already had a planer Stef….are you moving into tool hoarding? Isn't the alien a 6" model?


----------



## chrisstef

I do but …. you know …. Gotta scratch that itch from time to time. Thing looks to be in great shape and judging from the other tools being sold, id guess this is a one owner. For $25 it deserves to be rescued. Yea its a 6" model capable of boards 2" thick (boy was that tough to word). For the minimal footprint it would take up, I think I can find a home for it. Come give stef a hug … puhhleeeassseee …. for meeee (to quote my kid).


----------



## Pezking7p

> Tim, I hope. And that is 1", not 7". But I hear that s a common mistake.
> 
> Lighting and beam spacing - what say you? This is just for the cans. Pendants will go in over the island where ever that thing ends up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


lol @ 1"

Re: Lighting. IMO you can't have enough. Here is some literature that says you need 100 foot-candles in the kitchen.

http://www.caes.uga.edu/departments/bae/extension/handbook/documents/lighting%20design.pdf

A foot candle is 1 lumen/sqft (most bulbs are now rated in lumens of output), so a typical can light (75W or equivalent) looks like it's 900 lumens, or will cover an area of 9 sqft. I don't know that 100 ft-cd is necessary, but based on your drawing, you're spacing your lights every 48", which puts you at 1 bulb per 16 sqft, or about 56 ft/cd, half roughly the recommendation.

You may be supplementing with undercabinet lighting (I can't recommend this enough, I love mine) which makes a huge difference. You may/will also be supplementing with pendants over the sink/island, which also helps and looks great, too. Just keep this in mind when you're planning your total lighting. You might not need as many cans in those areas, or you may be able to plan spacing so that the pendants fill a gap between cans.

However, I will say two things. Beams will eat up your light (they don't reflect like white ceiling) and cast shadows from recessed lighting that will dim other areas. Not sure how deep your beams are but it's something to consider. You could put in track lighting to try and get the light around the beams. Track lights also let you adjust after the remodel is complete if you need more light here or there. Also, take into account the can position versus counter tops versus the heights of the people working at the counters. Nothing sucks more than stepping up to a counter and then casting a dark shadow over where you're trying to work. (under cab lights help a lot with this as well)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's to Stef scoring some alien head!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Pez, the can are 48" spread up and down, but they are 28.5 left to right. Does that change anything in your estimation?

Also yes pendent lights will go over the island. Under cabinet I haven't decided on yet. I don't remember the price the contractor told me when I asked him about it, but I remember being shocked at the price.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I'm rooting for you and that you get a little alien head


----------



## chrisstef

Ill take any I can get smitty!


----------



## ShaneA

Under cabinet lighting is the bomb. Especially LED. However, it is spendy. I only did it on the half of the cabinets I usually work at, because I too was in a bit of sticker shocked just for the lights. I ran the wire and installed myself, before I put the cabinets up. Now, I wish I would have went the extra mile on it. I doubt anyone has ever said "I think I have too much light in here"


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, did you go with rope, puck, or bars? Did you do touch or switch?


----------



## ToddJB

I think retro fitting should be simple enough looking at this.

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/step/0,,20217311,00.html


----------



## bigblockyeti

I looked at the HFE Ram before buying used as $17K was about what my budget was. That being said for that truck to have a $17K price tag it would need a crap ton of miles, severe damage or both as new it can come in around $50K depending on configuration and how optioned up you want it. I've rented Sonata's before and if I were buying a sedan today, that would be the one, the value, warranty and space are tough to beat. If you're feelin frisky you check the turbo option box and still get great mileage if you can keep your foot out of it.


> Pez, Dodge Ram 1500 HFE
> 6 cyl diesel engine rated at about 27 mpg highway and can still tow 9,000 lb.
> Best of both worlds, but probably don t want to buy one if you find it for $17k lol.
> 
> I own a 2013 Hyundai Sonata and it gets close to 35 on the highway and it s very spacious inside. Massive leg room, I m 6 3" and I don t even slide the seat all the way back. I can even sit somewhat comfortably in the back. The trunk is "hYOOge" (Donald Trump voice). I ve never owned any other mid-sized cars though so take it for what it s worth
> 
> - smitdog


----------



## TheFridge

> Stef, I m rooting for you and that you get a little head
> 
> - ToddJB


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## woodcox

I have three of these. Florescent but acceptable. Small lamp cord,can be spliced,easy hide and run. Individual switches. I don't mind but they could be ganged. LED would look better with my glass and stone though.









Hello my pretties.


----------



## chrisstef

Ghostbusters ^ ?


----------



## TheFridge

Oh god


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Woody, you love your little hammers and little drills.

Slimer?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is that DNA?


----------



## Pezking7p

> I don t really consider under 40mpg highway "good gas milage" anymore really. It seems like a lot of decent sized cars are in the mid 30s now. My wife s AWD Impreza gets 35mpg driving to and from work on the interstate. I ve managed to get it to average over 45mpg over 40 miles through the bluffs of western WI going between 55 and *cough* 70mph. That I was impressed by.
> 
> - Mosquito


My current car gets 48 mpg on the interstate driving 70-75. I consider that top-of-the-line as far as efficiency goes. I'm not even sure that hybrids are really outperforming that while driving at those speeds. Mine only tops out at about 50-52 if you drive 55-60.

I would settle for 35 mpg.


----------



## Mosquito

I had to go back and re-read why you were getting a new car lol


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, 29" apart brings you to 93 ft-cd, which I think is good overall. I would, however, suggest you space them 29" apart along the entire countertop, otherwise your left-right counter top will be brighter than your up-down counter top. The cans in the rest of the kitchen are not so important as along the counter top.

Re: under cab lighting. The cost for fabricated lights is astonishing. I made my own using LED tape and special connectors and power supplies. Not particularly difficult, and very, very cheap (I think I did 16 feet of cabinet lights for under $100, and I have supplies to spare). If you just plan ahead for power, you can add them at any time. I put outlets above my cabinets, plugged in power supplies, and then ran wires down between cabinets or behind cabinets after the fact. You could also put outlets inside or under cabinets on each wall, then you can go back later and plug in or wire however you like. It's a lot more complicated decision than I thought it would be, and I agonized endlessly over what to do. I can share more details of my LED strip lights if you want.


----------



## terryR

Nice looking vice, WC.
custom decorations are sweet!


----------



## Pezking7p

> I had to go back and re-read why you were getting a new car lol
> 
> - Mosquito


The diesels are pretty gosh darn impressive. This one has oomph, too. If they weren't offering me so much money I would just keep it. But, seriously, it's a lot of money.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I had to go back and re-read why you were getting a new car lol
> 
> - Mosquito


The diesels are pretty gosh darn impressive. This one has oomph, too. If they weren't offering me so much money I would just keep it. But, seriously, it's a lot of money.


----------



## woodcox

I got a look when I rewound and asked "did you see those dovetails?'' She left the room and put the monster to bed, so a win for me.

"Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can." 
Yeah, my pratt gurdy pile is embarrassingly lacking a few examples.


----------



## woodcox

I got a look when I rewound and asked "did you see those dovetails?'' She left the room and put the monster to bed, so a win for me.

"Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can." 
Yeah, my pratt gurdy pile is embarrassingly lacking a few examples.


----------



## woodcox




----------



## chrisstef

You've spent too much time with fear and loathing woody. I thought I was the shot one on the board. Youre catching up quickly my friend.

Interesting set of tails there.


----------



## woodcox

The front. It's propped up there for base estimations. Not sure if I should do fronts. Tray bottoms are milled to 3/8" now awaiting glue and rabbets. Also thinking a hidden tray is doable in the base. 









I haven't rabbeted the sides yet.


----------



## woodcox

Yes. The tail layout look wasn't thought through. If it gets wonky after glue up I have room to start over. Miters at the routed profile take a lot of room at the base line. Zero twist allowed for it sit on it's own weight and look seamless.


----------



## Pezking7p

wtf am I looking at? I remember you routing these so they slide against one another. I guess they will be pull-out trays? Is the idea that they stack on top of one another and just slide, with no outside frame/structure? I'm a little slow.


----------



## woodcox

Yes. Uppers will slide back some. I'm not sold on the outside brackets. I don't want it to lift, just slide back. I have some ideas to do the mechanical bits out of sight or not there at all. Some voodoo perhaps.


----------



## TheFridge

Sweetness

On a side note. I really hate helpers. Ok I'm good. No I'm lying I really hate my helpers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Boring sash work continues. Started with:










A few cuts and chops:










A blind mortise for the center stile:










Assembly:










Ready for primer, glaze, glass, etc!


----------



## Pezking7p

Quiet in here tonight.

Love that you're doing all the work to fix up those old wood Windows.

More shameless self promotion. Coffee table is done. Time for a shop douch and a few smaller side projects. Then more furniture!


----------



## Tugboater78

Jealous of all the projects and things getting done. Though not so much the sick or injured people. I just been chilling the last 3 weeks soaking through 4 shirts or more a day, just to go out and stand in the clusters I call a shop. Back on the boat in less than 48hrs fpor the worast trip of the year, for me. Coworkers been posting pics of thermometers mounted in engine rooms sitting between 105-120°F One posted a picture of one of those laser gauges pointed at a batrbatrge deck at 177°F. Humidity is never less than 75%. If I survive the next 3 weeks, I have 9 more days of bachelorhood…


----------



## Brit

Good luck Tug. I don't envy you that heat and humidity.


----------



## Slyy

I hear ya Justin, work or whatever getting in the way always sucks. The heat doesn't help in any way either! Saw your post about the 177° deck! Dear lord is that hot, couldn't imagine being the poor engine grub having to hang out in that ish.

Still wondering how Stef's alien hunt went.

Just saw a Craigslist ad that seems to show a craftsman block grinder, though looks to be missing guards. Will see if I get a reply.

Nice table Pez, i think you really pulled it off. The Thos. Moser influence was incorporated well (gotta say his bungalow and edo styles are much to my liking). Hard not to be proud of it.


----------



## jmartel

Could be worse, Tug. You could have to crawl a ******************** tank in that heat.

We got yelled at a few months ago because we'd always name the sewage tanks "SHT" tanks (sewage holding tanks) on drawings. Gotta let a childish engineer have their fun somehow, right?


----------



## TheFridge

And some one use said tank in the process.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Could be worse, Tug. You could have to crawl a ******************** tank in that heat.
> 
> We got yelled at a few months ago because we d always name the sewage tanks "SHT" tanks (sewage holding tanks) on drawings. Gotta let a childish engineer have their fun somehow, right?
> 
> - jmartel


Uhmm that is a possibility.. I've had to dig around in them before, assholes throwing rags or trash down the drain, that clogs up the FAST system. NOT a fun job AT ALL


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, finding an old grinder with all of its original parts is extremely rare.

And missing guards would be the thing I would be least concerned with.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

This is the status of my shop: my Roubo is all finished but the finish.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I've also just arrived in San Francisco. First time to visit.


----------



## theoldfart

Good job BDog, good looking bench.

Back in the airport and on our way home. Go see some music(blue grass and Amercan roots) tonight and just zone out.

Smitty, good solid work on those windows.


----------



## DanKrager

^+1 on the windows Smitty. I was admiring your patience when you said you were running out of it! LOL. How did you cope the profile?

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - no profile to match on the piece I made, the original didn't have one either (thankfully). Bottom rail of the upper sash, so a simpler piece. Those are the ones that typically suffer first (and worse) from lack of (glazing) maintenance. The rabbet was cut with the Craftsman shaper… love that tool.

Welcome home, Kevin. Hard times suck, but makes for even more appreciation of what's good in the world.

Stay cool, Tug, although that's easier said than done. 177° is unimaginable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's so cool Smitty! Thank you.

Bulldog I hear the Castro district is where it's at.

Glad you're getting home Kev!


----------



## jmartel

Finally got all the wiring figured out last night. I think I've got one or two plugs that I'm not sure about where they go still, but the majority of it has been connected. Now it's just routing and tucking it behind the frame and under the tank. Then it's time to rebuild brakes, fix my coolant leak, reinstall the front end, and make brackets for the new headlight and gauges. At that point it will be rideable again. Not finished, but at least rideable.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Still waiting to hear from Stef and the outcome of his alien encounter…


----------



## chrisstef

No email back from the seller so I'm gonna hit the phone shortly. Had to crank out a couple numbers this morning. This work ******************** is always getting in the way of cool stuff. Boo for work n stuff.

Had to manually delete 4,000 songs from my iTunes account because it decided it wanted to triplicate my entire library when I reloaded it on my computer. Delete, delete, down. Delete, delete, down. Rinse and repeat for an hour.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> No email back from the seller so I m gonna hit the phone shortly. Had to crank out a couple numbers this morning. This work ******************** is always getting in the way of cool stuff. Boo for work n stuff.
> 
> Had to manually delete 4,000 songs from my iTunes account because it decided it wanted to triplicate my entire library when I reloaded it on my computer. Delete, delete, down. Delete, delete, down. Rinse and repeat for an hour.
> 
> - chrisstef


I think there is an option to delete duplicates. There used to be at least.


----------



## jmartel

I generally like Apple products, but man iTunes sucks. You would think they would remake it after how much people have been complaining for years.



> Still waiting to hear from Stef and the outcome of his alien encounter…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'm sure it probably involved probing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He can certainly hope…


----------



## chrisstef

BDL - I got into the spot where they would show duplicates but I couldn't figure how to delete them. It was painful, but its done thankfully.

Probe? Suuuure, why not?


----------



## ToddJB

BD, nice bench, brother.


----------



## chrisstef

It aint done until the bondo bulldog. Or a fridge. I really dig the ships wheel vice handle. I bet you can really crank on the fugger.


----------



## lysdexic

I am really starting feel the shortcomings of my iPhone camera and spending some vacation time researching cameras.

Anybody here know digital SLRs?


----------



## putty

I have an older digital SLR, it sits unused in a drawer! However the new ones are great, They have WIFI to easily transfer to your phone or computer, they are video capable and can do time lapse and stop action. Hmmm my phone can do all of that.


----------



## jmartel

What do you need to know, scotty? It's been a couple years so I haven't been up to speed on the latest models, but the principle stuff is the same.

What do you want out of a camera? Also, what's the budget? Good camera stuff can be expensive, but there's ways around that for most things you want to do aside from things like wildlife/airshow/motorsports/bird photos. Those categories require lenses that are multi-thousands of dollars and there's no good way around that.


----------



## 7Footer

Extra crispy Bandito, Todd's kung fu grip, cars, Pezzy cranking out the tables, cars, gas, hammers, dovetails covered in man chowder… A lot to catch up on.

Sweet pics Andy! Man it looks freaking gorgeous.

Sorry for your loss Kevin.

Very well said about the relay Scotty! My Pops does one (not the all nighter part though) because he had prostate cancer a few years ago, I felt terrible last month when he didn't mention it to me until the day of the relay, and it was too late for me to participate. I been wanting to walk with them for a couple years now but keep missing out, I gotta get right on that..

Love those Woody hammers

Interesting travels for me over the weekend, barely made it back from Spokanistan, left sunday and an ignition coil went bad 10 minutes out of town, got it to a OhOhOh-OReily and they had one in stock, but it was so fuggin hot that it took almost 2 hours to fix and the one that went out was right below my k&n intake so I had to take the intake off too.. So the wife calls and spills into a panic that it would've been super late when I get home, so she convinces me to stay the night so she can ride back with me monday instead of flying, engine light comes back on the whole way home, and the TB was trying to overheat, had to stop 3x to let it cool off for a bit, but the old gurl got me home and wifey stayed calm, lol. Might be getting close to new car time for me too…. but for me it'll be a truck, if I was getting a car I'd probably go with a Chevy Cruze, I dig those, good mileage, some zip and look good. Chevy's commercials are the worst though.

Pez I if you buy a Leaf, a prius or a Fit, I will make a special stop when we fly into Raleigh in September to revoke your man card.

I hope you find that Alien Cone Stef!


----------



## terryR

this entry level d-slr is way beyond my needs,










Rebel T5 with basic lens for $399 months ago. only taken 10 photos so far.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck. Handle my light work.
> 
> - chrisstef


Haha, sorry, been working on my shop and cleaning up water from our apartment. In about an hour and a half the day before yesterday, we got 2.7" of rain accompanied by high winds. It pushed water under the walls and into the apartment.
Yesterday, I spent almost all day trying to finish the walls of my shop. After a beer run, I will get back to it and get some pics to post later.

Sorry about your aunt Kev.

Andy, have fun buddy. My parents rented a pontoon boat on Lake Powell one time. They and friends spent a whole week exploring that lake and still didn't see it all.

Bandit smells like burnt hair.

Good looking bench Bulldog.

Pez, a pickup is a necessity for me. They are expensive and drink fuel like I do beer, but that is the price to pay.

Good luck on the planer Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Planer update. I may have found a parts machine in California. Guy is looking today to see if there are salvageable parts.


----------



## Tugboater78

F me, went out to move my truck so I could load it for tomorrow, dead battery. Go up to get car to jump start it, can't find key. Took 1.5 hrs to backtrack fiances movements yesterday, since she drove it to work. Finally found key in a Walmart bag behind deepfreeze. Proceed to jump truck, it will npot hit a lick, I suspect the crank position sensor and/or distributor gear has gone out again. No time to work on it, or get parts before tomorrow, leave in an hour to pick up fiance from work and head to Disturbed/Breaking Benjamin concert in Cindy. Her bday present to me…

Guess I will be getting me a new truck at same time as I'm getting married, as I am fed up with throwing money at my old truck.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, will sacrifice a chicken tonight to bring you good ju-ju. Well maybe pan roasting, but it will be a chicken.

We are home. House is NOT a hot box, a good omen. Beer and burgers shortly.


----------



## duckmilk

Hope it works out Todd.


----------



## DanKrager

Kevin, glad you are home safely. Were you close to this aunt?

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

That should be a good show Tuggernuts. Have a couple cold ones and watch the kids hit the pit.


----------



## lysdexic

I just had a blu-ray movie birthday:

Snatch
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Glengarry Glenross
Reservoir Dogs

Awesomeness


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, for some reason, blisters are now showing up on the hands and fingers….not too sure about this "burn cream" they gave me…..may have to go back and get re-checked out….

Stef needs to go and rent out the non-rated version of "Caligula" and do a review…..the one that Gore Vidal did…


----------



## lysdexic

> this entry level d-slr is way beyond my needs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel T5 with basic lens for $399 months ago. only taken 10 photos so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Does that make eleven?

I know the iPhone is so damn convenient and is the main reason that I have ignored the possibility of upgrading. I used to attempt decent pics with my Canon AE-1 back in the day. Even learned to develop my own film. Next I used a broken Canon powershot digital elf. I used to get a kick out of doing some woodworking and then do a little swilling in the shop. I'd capture the moment by posing my spirits alongside my projects. The pics were decent and it was fun. You may have seen some :^)

The iPhone pics document but don't inspire.


----------



## lysdexic

> What do you need to know, scotty? It s been a couple years so I haven t been up to speed on the latest models, but the principle stuff is the same.
> 
> What do you want out of a camera? Also, what s the budget? Good camera stuff can be expensive, but there s ways around that for most things you want to do aside from things like wildlife/airshow/motorsports/bird photos. Those categories require lenses that are multi-thousands of dollars and there s no good way around that.
> 
> - jmartel


I just want my ******************** to look good including the pics that I take. It's also the reason I spend 6 hours a day at the gym and the tanning booth.

I do want wifi capability. I decided that. On my broken point and shoot had an eye-fi card and it was quite useful. I find myself doing macros mostly. Bokeh. I really like photographing my projects woodworking or otherwise. I guess I should take a pics or two of my children's while I am at it.

Honestly, if I do this shop build I wouldn't mind blogging the process with some good quality pics. Maybe some time lapse.

I was eyeballing a,couple Canon 5D MIIIs on Craigslist but the wi-fi feature is pretty important.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> F me, went out to move my truck so I could load it for tomorrow, dead battery. Go up to get car to jump start it, can t find key. Took 1.5 hrs to backtrack fiances movements yesterday, since she drove it to work. Finally found key in a Walmart bag behind deepfreeze. Proceed to jump truck, it will npot hit a lick, I suspect the crank position sensor and/or distributor gear has gone out again. No time to work on it, or get parts before tomorrow, leave in an hour to pick up fiance from work and head to Disturbed/Breaking Benjamin concert in Cindy. Her bday present to me…
> 
> Guess I will be getting me a new truck at same time as I m getting married, as I am fed up with throwing money at my old truck.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Crank position sensor and a distributor? You must have a Dodge. I love my Dakota but the technology was antiquated when it was new, they advertised for the 3.9 V-6 "the power of a V-8 with the fuel consumption of a 4". By todays standards it's now the inverse with the power of a 4 cylinder with the fuel consumption of a V-8. It's been a good truck but Dodge did little to hide it's short comings vs. the competition.


----------



## jmartel

A cheaper setup with WIFI that's also more compact and easier to carry would be a mirrorless camera setup. That's what I use now. Most of the capabilities of a DSLR, smaller package, cheaper. You could go with an OM-D and 60mm macro lens

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HPQ09NA/ref=s9_simh_hd_bw_b3OSvIh_p421_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=9A0JE44WP80VP4FQT203&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2400006642&pf_rd_i=3109924011
https://www.amazon.com/Olympus-MSC-60mm-2-8-Lens/dp/B0096WDK0K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469643430&sr=8-1&keywords=60mm+macro+olympus

If you want full DSLR, then you can get by with a Rebel body. Bodies typically don't matter as much as lenses do except in action photos, portraits, or low light.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CO2JPYS/ref=psdc_3017941_t1_B00IB1BTWI

And one of the best macro lenses out there
https://www.amazon.com/Canon-100mm-Macro-Digital-Cameras/dp/B002NEGTSI/ref=sr_1_2?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1469643608&sr=1-2&keywords=canon+macro+lens

If you want Macro, I wouldn't get a full frame body like the 5DIII or 6D. You lose a lot of the reach compared to a crop sensor body. Rebel bodies are OK. Bit more cumbersome to use and you have to go into the menu more frequently. The semi-pro bodies like the XXD (60D, 70D, 80D, etc) or 7DII are a good compromise. The 7DII is a fanastic body for action stuff. Great autofocus. My old DSLR was the original 7D.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. When I saw $399 for your first pick, I thought - well that's reasonable, but $850 for a lens? That's crazy talk to me.


----------



## Tugboater78

Nah its a 97 S-10 4.3 Vortex. Have had trouble with sensor ever since I've had it. I've replaced it twice, after last time I have suspected its in the wiring or computer. After last time I still had issues with a miss and trouble starting, was replacing dist cap, trying to isolate miss, ended up breaking tab that holds it down. Its not a part you can replace, ended up having to pull whole dist, found cam gear teeth were about gone. Replaced it all, worked good fpor almost a year, then the starting problems showed back up, engine light with crank sensor code. This is second time in 2 months I've had it not want to start at all, used to take a few tries.

My days of enjoying the tedious repairs on vehicles are long gone, just want a vehicle I can get in and go, with minor maintenance, like changing oil.


----------



## jmartel

$850 for a lens wouldn't be considered high priced at all. There are a lot in the $1000-2000 range. I've rented a few.

I think this lens would like a word with you.

https://www.amazon.com/Canon-800mm-Telephoto-Digital-Cameras/dp/B00132FXOW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1469644307&sr=8-3&keywords=canon+800mm


----------



## jmartel

And that's not even the most expensive one that I know of.

https://www.amazon.com/Sigma-200-500mm-Ultra-Telephoto-Nikon-Cameras/dp/B0013DAPNU/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1469644307&sr=8-7&keywords=canon+800mm


----------



## ToddJB

Chump change for those gaudy things. I like my lens modest looking but costs the same as a full sized truck

https://www.amazon.com/Hasselblad-Telephoto-210mm-Focus-Cameras/dp/B00CXACIPA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_421_5?ie=UTF8&dpID=41%2BTT7%2BmpnL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=9G95WXWSY4Y2FDHYYXQR


----------



## Mosquito

I have a hard time dropping money on lenses myself. Was thinking about picking up a better lens for video, but … I'd probably be better off just buying a fairly high end video camera for the same money I think.


----------



## lysdexic

Still researching…..and it makes my want to pulls my remaining hairs out.

So, JAnsel, if I don't have a collection of lenses, Canon or otherwise, would you suggest Nikon. I have always had Canons but can't give you a reason why.

Do I want a full DSLR? I am asking.

I think the T6 is more my speed. Overall the numbering of the models is crazy. And honestly the 7D would be wasted on me.

Speaking of wasted….it's beer time.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## ToddJB

What a ********************ty picture.


----------



## lysdexic

Right! That is exactly what I's be talkin' bout.


----------



## lysdexic

Right!? That is exactly whats I's be talkin' bout.


----------



## lysdexic

Right!? That is exactly whats I's be talkin' bout.


----------



## chrisstef

I feel it comin. I feel it in my bones. Scotty, here's what I need from you. Polish off that double X amber and walk yourself to the bar. I'm guessing youre at a resort of some kind so this is going to go over great with any others around you. Get the bar tenders attention. Wave a $20, flash some leg, a little nipple, whatever you gotta do, just get him or her in front of you. Tell the bartender you need 5 sugar packets and 10 wedges of lemon. Not limes, fuggin lemons. The yellow ones. Lay all them lemons out on some napkins and coat them in sugar. Trust me here, I wouldn't steer ya wrong.

Step two. Bartender fetch that bottle of Smirnoff red label and that dusty ass bottle of Frangelico in the corner with the tops sealed shut because nobody drinks that isht. Grab a shaker and throw some ice in it. Have that tender mix up those 2 liquors 50/50 and fill some shot glasses.

Now, gather everyone that's at the bar around you and offer them all this shot. I need you to be as convincing as I am because I know it sounds like youre going to throw up what you thought was a burger, you had for lunch. Youre not. Grab that sugary lemon an bite it but don't swallow the juice (I know I know). Keep it in your mouth and slug that shot right behind it.

Receive all the glory and vacation accolades because believe it or not …. that tasted just like chocolate emmeffin cake! Stick to this and youll be King of Sandals for the week. Tell em Chef Stef sent cha.


----------



## lysdexic

It's the wifi in this place. I swear. I am only on my second beer.


----------



## jmartel

If you like the blurred background look (I hate the term Bokeh), you're better off getting a DSLR instead of a mirrorless. Mirrorless tend to have way less of a blurred background due to the sensor size. If you want to absolutely obliterate the background, go for a full frame DSLR over the APS-C crop sensor.

I've got no experience with Nikon. I had Canon so that's what I know. From what I've heard, the Nikon bodies tend to be better, but the Canon lenses tend to be better than Nikon lenses. But again, that's splitting hairs and no one will be able to tell a difference, especially on the interwebs.

If you would be open to not having WIFI, then that opens a lot of possibilities. You can get an original 5D (full frame) for under $400 without lenses.


----------



## 7Footer

Terry, my goodness that pipe is cool, the finish, the briar, the stem with the little cherry fix you had to do, it looks amaze balls.

bYo, I know basically zero about SLR's, but I watch a lot of Casey Neistat's vlog, in this video there's links to all of the gear he uses below in the description, and at the 1:50 mark he does a short review of the new Canon 80d that came out a couple months ago vs. the 70d he uses every day, dude knows his stuff.

LOL Stef, is that like choco mother effin muffin cake? or just choco muffin cake, or is emmeffin a real thing?

My wife took her Citizenship test yesterday morning and passed, then they told her the naturalization ceremony was in the afternoon at 1:30 so my parents and I went… It was much cooler than I thought it would be, we all really enjoyed it, in fact I didn't even realize there was a ceremony after they take the test. There were 57 people from 29 different countries, many people were in on the older side which sort of surprised me.. I found it very interesting though.


----------



## terryR

The problem I had with buying a camera…there's always another feature for an additional $45!

Just gotta keep it simple, Bro. Yo. Too fancy and you'll just get out of focus stuff after all the ETOH. Entry level, dude.

7, your wife is a hottie. just sayin'


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats, 7!

Demo seems to know his way around a Sandals bar, Scooter. Go for it. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats to Mrs. 7!! Its a good thing you locked that one up with the promise of citizenship. She makes you look good and that aint easy.

Uhhh like chocolate cake. No puddin'.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks doods! I'll pass along the Congrats… Yes, she fine as a mofo, was definitely top of her class, no contest. ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I just picked a Fuji xp90 for $200 at Costco and it's light years ahead of my previous Fuji I also bought at Costco 7 years ago. At least this one should be a little more kid resistant (I hope).


----------



## ShaneA

I think I have the FujiXP90 too. Bought it as BestBuy a couple weeks ago. In the $200 range, maybe it was a bit less cause it was on sale. I just wanted cheap, durable, and WiFi cable. I know nothing about cameras, or really anything for that matter.

I really tried hard to refrain from divorce jokes now that the Mrs is a citizen and all. It was difficult to do.


----------



## ToddJB

> I just wanted cheap, durable, and WiFi cable. I know nothing about cameras, or really anything for that matter.
> 
> - ShaneA


WiFi cables, huh?


----------



## ShaneA

*capable* good catch Todd. I mentioned I don't know anything. There is the proof.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> - lysdexic


The knee in that picture needs 7 hours at the tanning salon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Which is ain't gonna get, sitting in the shade like it is.


----------



## chrisstef

Ever tasted a burnt cracker? Yuck.


----------



## DanKrager

I am officially spoiled. I decided to do a draw bored tenon on these breadboards for the first time in my life. Was easy as pie. The part that spoiled me is that I didn't have any walnut dowels…wait…I can make them! It took about 16 min to find the scrap, set up and make according to Gleeo, my time tracker.









DanK


----------



## lysdexic

> The problem I had with buying a camera…there s always another feature for an additional $45!
> 
> Just gotta keep it simple, Bro. Yo. Too fancy and you ll just get out of focus stuff after all the ETOH. Entry level, dude.
> 
> - terryR


Wise words

7- I am sure I missed it, but what nationality is your wife? Dual citizenship? I am sure she realizes that she knows more U.S. Civics than 95% of the population including me.

Concerning tans: I am not a big fan of the beach. Chicks and kids seem to love them - for some reason. I have a white belly, tender feet and a balding head. By the end of the day at the beach I am bored, tired, my skin hurts and my taint is raw from the sand.

Dan, I assume from the context of your post that the contraption on the bench is a dowel maker. I am not familiar with such sorcery.


----------



## TheFridge

> Yes, she fine as a mofo
> 
> - 7Footer


You said it first.


----------



## Mosquito

Had a little encounter in the back yard this evening…










Someone got a little too curious










Relations did not go well










The turkey ended up with the high ground, and peace was restored.


----------



## DanKrager

For lysdexic.

DanK


----------



## lysdexic

> For lysdexic.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Looks like dinner Mos!


----------



## jmartel

Can confirm. Met Mrs. 7 in person.


----------



## Brit

Scott - I am going to take a serious look at a DSLR when I get home. Let me know what you decide to get if you do get one. When I spent an evening a couple of months back looking into them, I concur with Terry statement that if you spend a bit extra, you get a bit extra but you'll probably never use it. My little Samsung point and shoot has wifi and I never use it because a) you need a fast internet connection and b) it is slower at transferring a day's photos onto my PC than if I just connect the camera to the PC with a lead.


----------



## TheFridge

> Can confirm. Met Mrs. 7 in person.
> 
> - jmartel


You too?...


----------



## Brit

The wife just kicked me off LJs so she could search for shoes. That ain't right fellas. Now she wants me to cook dinner. Any advice?


----------



## jmartel

Trade her in on a newer model?


----------



## putty

Andy Cook her some filet of sole…


----------



## TheFridge

Tell her that play time is over. There are sandwiches to be made and dishes to wash you bloody wench.


----------



## Brit

Putty - Not a lot of filet of sole in the RV park in Zion I'm afraid. I've gone for long grain and wild grain rice with minced beef in a tomato and mushroom sauce.


----------



## ToddJB

Puttin'er through the paces.


----------



## jmartel

Jointer looks sweet, Todd.

Too damn early for a flight. Back to the east coat for a long weekend.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jointer is awesome, Todd. I had forgotten you do woodworking instead of interior design 



> Jointer looks sweet, Todd.
> 
> Too damn early for a flight. Back to the east coat for a long weekend.
> 
> - jmartel


Ha, my alarm goes off at 5:30 every day. Where ya headed?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, that looks sweet indeed.


----------



## JayT

> Jointer is awesome, Todd. I had forgotten you do woodworking instead of interior design
> 
> - Pezking7p


I'd forgotten you did woodworking instead of just restoring vintage tools. :^)

Nice pile of sawdust, what are you working on?


----------



## AnthonyReed

So cool Terry!

Happy birthday Yo. You forgot "RocknRolla" but damn fine movie day. I hope you followed Demo's vacation drink prescription.



> What a ********************ty picture.- ToddJB


 - I heart you. Seriously.

Congratulations Mrs. 7'!!! Right on.

That is neat Mos.

Awesomeness Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. JayT, taking advantage of shop time while I wait for the part to fix my planer. So I'm milling up the joists from the house. Going to make a bench top that will go on top of that green bench in the background - which is also doubling as practice for the counter tops that I'll need to start in the next few weeks.


----------



## JayT

> The wife just kicked me off LJs so she could *search for shoes*. That ain t right fellas. Now she wants me to cook dinner. Any advice?
> 
> - Brit





> Andy Cook her some *filet of sole*...
> 
> - putty





> Putty - Not a lot of filet of sole in the RV park in Zion I m afraid. I ve gone for long grain and wild grain rice with minced beef in a tomato and mushroom sauce.
> 
> - Brit


I think Andy needs a vacation from his vacation. Putty's punny zinger went right over his head, bless his heart.


----------



## 7Footer

Lys my wife is Brazilian. Yes dual citizenship. RE the test thing, you're spot on, she made flash cards and although there were a bunch of super easy questions like who is the president and vp, who is your state governor - many of them were history related like who was the president during WWI and II, things I learned 20 years ago and don't remember at all now. The test was verbal and they only asked her 10 things but the funniest part was the lady says "ok write this sentence - Washington DC is the Capitol of the United States." .... So she writes it, then the lady slips a piece of paper in front of her and says "ok now answer this question" ... The question was 'what is the Capitol of the United States?' ..... LOL she's like wait didn't I just write that? But I think they are just checking if you can read and write a little bit in English.

That food looks incredible!

LOL @ sore taint.

Shane feel free to poke fun, I can handle it.

The jointer is a freaking tits Todd.

omg Mos those fawns are frickin cute.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Todd, that looks awesome. Love the footprints through the chips.

Man ive been on a full shop douche the last couple of nights. For 2 years and only 2 projects actually completed in the shop, there's fuggin saw dust in every damn nook and cranny of the place. I think its time for that 1 micron bag to get installed in my DC.

7 specializes in Swedish taint massage. David Bowie in the background. "Undah Pressah"


----------



## jmartel

> Ha, my alarm goes off at 5:30 every day. Where ya headed?
> 
> - Pezking7p


Mine does too. It was 3:45am this morning though. 5:50am flight to DC. Hanging out with my college roomie all weekend.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats to the wife for her citizenship 7'.

Nice jointer Todd.

Have a fun trip Jmart.

Got the wall siding finished last night. Nothing fancy, just 3/8 ply attached with screws.



















Easy installation except for cutting around windows & doors. The wife said I was crazy for cutting around the ceiling joists, but I think it made it look finished.


----------



## ShaneA

Well tell your wife you were right Duck, even if you are crazy. That looks pretty good done that way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks fantastic Duck!

Ha! @ Taint pressure artist.


----------



## Pezking7p

Duck likes his shop to "look finished". You probably style your hair with mousse and use lady's perfume, too.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Duck!

Are all your lights on pull string?


----------



## DanKrager

That's one good looking shop, Duck. Seems like there would be very little shadow on work spaces. This is base line clean so take lots of pictures for future reference. It's not clean unless it looks like this! Good choice on the joist fitting.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Kudos to you duck. Nice work you're doing there.


----------



## Brit

Sitting in the Valley of Fire campground eating a bacon sandwich. 47 degrees. Only mad dogs and Englishmen (and Tug) go out in the mid day sun.


----------



## lysdexic

If that was my shop I'd cut crown molding up and around every joist - just sayin'

Duck - I know I took a prolonged hiatus from the thread and therefore missed the all the preliminary data. But if you can fill me in on the basic specs of the shop build I'd be much obliged.

Todd - I friggin love what you do with the old arn. Makes me feel even more like a materialistic, superficial, instant gratification yuppie. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap! That's 116 in 'Merica degrees. Good lord! I hope you survive Andy!

There have been times when I pay special attention to The Dirty Inch.

Another + for the shop looking great, Duck. You're killin it!


----------



## putty

Nice work Duck, I too like the fitted joists. When are you going to start on your bench?


----------



## lysdexic

47 degrees!? Did an unseasonable cold front come through? I'd give my left nut for 77 degrees.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks guys, I like it better than her suggestion.

Ha, no mousse or perfume Pez. My wife likes my English Leather scented moustache wax tho.

Yeah Todd. Lights with individual pull cords made more sense than wiring multiple switches. These are 4' led lights in the 4000k color range.

Yes Dan, very little shadow effect.

Next up, a plain ol' plywood floor laid on pressure-treated furring strips. My last shop had 5/8 ply over joists at 16" centers and had no problem with sag under the tools.


----------



## ToddJB

I've been known to have issues with sag under the tool.

Thanks, BYo. I like 'em.


----------



## duckmilk

OK, I guess my last post was late to show up, cause a lot more showed up as I was typing.

Andy, that's why they call it the Valley of Fire ;-)

Todd, you have *arn* in your shop.

Scott, I'm not *that* anal  Almost 3 years ago, I put this acreage under contract that had a 50' x 75' insulated shop in it. My wife's house went up on the market and was under contract 2 weeks later, cash sale. We had to move quickly and, since there was no house on the property, we built an apartment in the big insulated shop after it closed. All my woodworking stuff was sitting in the shop getting s#!t on by birds nesting in the building. So, late last year, I started the slow process of building a shop within a shop and am almost finished.

Before:










The start:










The framework:



















And what I have is 17' x 32', 17' because I had to stay a foot back from the overhead door.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great progress, Duck, and +5 on the cut-outs looking great.

47 is a piece of cake, Andy. Tell me, does bacon fry directly on the rocks at that temp?


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, you have *arn* in your shop.
> 
> - duckmilk


I wasn't talking about in my shop.


----------



## Pezking7p

I had read that you had an apartment in there but I thought it was a joke. Can you show us a pic of the apartment and how it's situated inside the building?


----------



## Brit

Can't see Ducks shop or Todd's jointer yet as the photos aren't showing with my mobile wifi connection in the middle of the desert, but congrats anyway. I will make sure I check them out when I get back home.

The Valley of Fire RV park is completely unattended and you just put some money in the box by the entrance. Currently, we are the only RV here. Not another soul to be seen. The wife loves it 'cause she can sunbathe topless. Once the sun goes behind the mountains, its barbeque time. We've got so much food to use up before we give the RV back on Saturday.


----------



## chrisstef

My nipples would fry like candian bacon in 117 degree weather if i were sunbathing topless.

I too, long for 77 degrees.

Hope youre enjoying yourself andy. And the bacon.

Nice work duck. Youre doin it right thats for sure.

Lol todd. Like a klien bolt bag.


----------



## Brit

Darn it! Another RV just showed up. That's put the mockers on what I had planned for tonight. :-(

I can see Ducks shop and Todd's jointer now and both look amazing. Well done chaps!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Darn it! Another RV just showed up. That s put the mockers on what I had planned for tonight. :-(
> 
> I can see Ducks shop and Todd s jointer now and both look amazing. Well done chaps!
> 
> - Brit


You were going to sunbathe topless as well?


----------



## Mosquito

77 is pretty nice…


----------



## ToddJB

Addie nearly became an only child tonight. I was upstairs for 5 minutes talking to my buddy on the phone, when I came down Jack had been filling up red solo cups with water and throwing it on Addie. The basement was covered the whole floor, couches, bathroom, Addie, everything soaking wet. Time will tell if it ruined the floor or not.










Post floor wipe up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Was he listening to Toby Keith while dousing his sister?


----------



## duckmilk

> Darn it! Another RV just showed up. That s put the mockers on what I had planned for tonight. :-(
> 
> - Brit


Mockers, another British term we have to learn. Sorry bud!

Pez, I thought I had a picture somewhere, but I don't at the moment. I'll try to get one tomorrow. Basically, where you see my shop, the apartment is on the other side of the overhead door. Same 17' setback from the door, but 48' long. One bedroom (which is larger than that in our old house with more closet space), kitchen in a long narrow but useable space, bathroom w/ shower, laundry, and the most space is for the living room where we spend the most time.


----------



## TheFridge

He'd be listening to the dreaded jingle of the belt buckle shortly after that… You know what I'm talking about… The sound that says, "daddy isn't happy and there will be hell to pay before i feels bad and give you cookies while your crying."

Minus the giving the cookies part


----------



## duckmilk

That is something I might have done in my childhood Todd, theoretically of course.


----------



## TheFridge

We just had cheese fights and peed under the bed and dresser. Kinda like marking our territory.

By we I mean me.

It took awhile for the smell to build. I blamed it on my 3 brothers. Until dad caught me.

I can still hear the jingle til this day…

The things you do when you're 4.


----------



## ToddJB

Kids.

Going under the knife tomorrow. Nose job. Ya'll should be getting some super drugged up posts tomorrow.


----------



## TheFridge

What is it called? Rhinoplasty?

Good luck with that and keep your hands to yourself.


----------



## Mosquito

dang, and I'm gonna miss out because I'll be driving to Fargo lol


----------



## Tugboater78

> Was he listening to Toby Keith while dousing his sister?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


This made me laugh more than it should have.










Well back on for the last 3 weeks as a single man…

Last night attended an awesome concert with the fiance. Not her genre, but she stuck it out and seemed to really enjoy herself despite me picking her up straight from work.










Poor picture quality, my Lifeproof case has seen better days…

Saint Astonia









Alterbridge









Breaking Benjamin









Disturbed































































Great show, good thing i bought a T-shirt, i needed one to use as a sweat rag..









Pic of fiance before Disturbed took the stage, ahe doesnt look too pleased but thats her " I'm tired as F" look. She was jumping about whatnot for BB and Disturbed and held a smile most of the time.

Now im the one tired as F, got home around 2am, got up at 5 to leave for work, endured a 1hr safety and "pep" talk meeting in office drove crew van for 4 hrs to catch boat, went straight on shift for 5 hrs, got a 3 hr nap, back on shift again…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Drink plenty of water Andy. It's been 114-115 for the last several days here in Las Vegas. It's always hotter toward the lake. The ac broke in my office at the end of the day today. Tomorrow might be a short day.

Topless sunbathing is ok. The Rangers love it. They sneak up on ya though. Make sure to wear sunscreen.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Darn it! Another RV just showed up. That s put the mockers on what I had planned for tonight. :-(
> 
> - Brit


You're in an RV, not a hammock. I fail to see the problem, if you're in at least a tent that should be enough to avoid mockers!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry that the kibosh was brought to your planned antics Andy; glad you were scheming though.

Holy crap baby Banker…. I bet he was having so much effing fun before pops showed back up.

Dresser peeing? WTF Fridge???

Happy you had a good time Tug. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ShaneA

Good to see Fridge has turned it all around since those days…oh wait.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?


----------



## chrisstef

Jack was just putting out the fires. Hope the floor came out all right Todd. Kids be crazy. Good luck on the schnoz work Todd. Hopefully you get to have it packed with gauze. I swear it was coming out of my brain after they reset my nose years back.

Youre an interesting human fridge.

Fire and hard rock. Stef likey.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah, now it's the wife that gets mad. Unfortunately my sons dresser sits on laminate so it doesn't absorb. It just kinds sits there.

We found cheese in different books, nooks, and crannies for years after that. Our room was never clean with the 4 of us in their. We'd pull a book off the shelf and it'd have a piece of cheese stuck between the pages. Good stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

What kinda cheese you talking about fridge? Some kraft singles, deli sliced American, pecorino romano (shaved, not that powdered crap), cheddar chunks? I need to complete the visual here.


----------



## TheFridge

Kraft singles of course.


----------



## terryR

shop looks fine, Duck.

Todd, please turn off your spell checker for the day! and feel free to mix beer with percocet…


----------



## terryR

Is it too late to un-buddy Fridge?
yuck, dood.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good luck Todd and please take Terry's advice.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, good luck on the surgery. Agree with Stef, I have no idea how they can cram that much gauze into such a small space.

For Pez: shop on the left, apartment on the right. We were originally going to add some siding to the external walls, but somehow never got around to it.










the living room










the kitchen










the family


----------



## 7Footer

Mockers, yes another new word! Dang Andy, sorry for the visitor! At least you got the walls of the RV!

I was hoping you'd say Kraft Singles, Fridge, good lord thats hilarious, What does one of those look like after years in a book? .. LOL fugging peeing under the bed and dresser!

93 high here today, I'm loving it. Going to my buddies house after work for the last pool party before be moves out.

Whoa Todd, Pops, hope the floor and Addie are all good!

Looks like fun Tugger. Disturbed would be a good show I bet.

I've been getting it in this week, but am freaking out that I'm not going to be ready for the Spartan Race next weekend! Ran yesterday in the 95 degree heat just to try and acclimate a little because i know it's gonna be ripping hot next weekend.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice digs Duck! Thanks.

Get some 7! You got this man.


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, that looks like a horrible commute to the shop. I mean, in the winter you'd have to put SHOES on! How can you do it on a steady basis with no wind, snow banks, or even rain! I'm just jealous. I have to walk over outside gravel at least 50 feet farther… Smell the roses while you can, man.

Good luck, Todd. Gonna miss those nasal overtones for awhile. What happens if you have to sneeze?

10-4 on reducing the child population by one. I'd have to wait till next week to see him again… More good news…at least he wasn't peeing on her and everything else like Fridge.

A small commission done, bigger one coming in tomorrow! And I'm SO glad I remodeled my bench. A little higher than it was (4") seems to be optimal for most work. It goes from 30" to over 43". My back has been so much better since.
DanK


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Mr. T! My only saving grace is there are 4 people on our team, two of them are jacked and workout hella, but they don't run much, my buddy says their cardio isn't very good, but idk if I believe him! The other team member (my buddy from our basketball team) is running the Elite run first thing in the morning, and then running again with us 3 in the early afternoon, dude is crazy. He's also going to the World Championship Beast in Tahoe in October, you ought to check out how insane the Tahoe course is, it starts at the over 6200 feet elevation, has a 3000 feet change in elevation, and I think is 21 miles. Crazy talk, and his goal is to finish in the top 1%, which he did last year at the Beast in SF.

I'm also looking forward to a drugged up Todd stumbling around LJ's tomorrow!


----------



## TheFridge

In my defense i was 4 years old  until I was 34 

Edit: when we played hide and seek, no one hid under the bed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The beast just looks masochistic, those people are monsters to be able to tackle that. And your buddy is in the top 1%; craziness.

No defense necessary Fridge, do your thing bud.


----------



## Slyy

Duck - shop and apartment set up looking sweet!

Andy - while use of an obviously antiquated and inferior temperature measurement system only serves to confuse us, I agree that it sounds very hot.

7' - congrats on the wife becoming a dually.

Justin - concert looks awesome, Paul Simmon via Disturbed is a heck of a transposition.

Todd - jointer looks fuggin sexy. Seriously great color choice on it!
Also:









Super awesome craftsman block grinder was a no go unfortunately, was 3rd guy in line according to seller. Drats.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Jakey…. What's up with the RR guy, you having a turd herding problem?

Tony, right! It's hard to fathom, this guy isn't one of those uber alpha male guys either, he just wants to compete at the highest level which obviously he can. He said it gets pretty crazy with all the other freak competitors out there though.. Not very surprising considering on top of the competition, winner also gets 15 stacks of high society at the beast, I think you only get like $500 for the one here in the NW.. Our other buddy made a hilarious joke the other night after our game, Nick was telling us about all of the obstacles and how crazy the beast is and people were even developing hypothermia, but you have to do 30 burpees for every obstacle you can't finish, and I think the one here has 27 obstacles… Homeslice goes "how many burpees do you have to do if you get hypothermia?".. Good stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## ShaneA

Burpees? Hypothermia? This sounds like cruel and unusual punishment, could he just not have opted for 6 months in the county pen? His lawyer must suck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think it was probably the touch you can get while in jail that was the deciding factor.


----------



## Slyy

7' - for Todd and his nasal douching that he had or is having.


----------



## Pezking7p

Duck, that is so weird. House inside a shop…what are you going to do when you decide to build a house? Or will you just continue to live in the apartment? I could definitely do the apartment route. Mrs pez would have a conniption.

So much weirdness in this thread the last 24. 7' your tales off beastliness make me want to lift again, but then I have this beer already. I can do a few sets of squats after a beer, right?

Crazy week. Finished two tables. Worked my ass off. Chicken eggs are blowing up my kitchen, and I'm only getting three per day. Problem is I have nothing to do this weekend.


----------



## jmartel

Egg someone's house. Knocks out two birds with one stone.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think I'm gonna lift and then pull a Rocky. Then beer. Three birds.


----------



## ToddJB

Success!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whoa!


----------



## Pezking7p

What did they do?


----------



## 489tad

Wow!


----------



## Slyy

Always thought they used tampons instead of pads…...


----------



## chrisstef

Todds too tight ^


----------



## Tim457

Glad you made it through Toddskins. I honestly can't remember if they packed my nose with gauze or not.

+2 on Fridge being an interesting human.


----------



## lysdexic

Damn Todd. I think of you as I drink this Mojito.


----------



## chrisstef

The clues to this puzzle are tough ^. I drank out of the same glass today at my favorite little mexican joint.

Just swapped all the 4100k bulbs out for 5000k bulbs. Its bright and crisp instead of more yellow. Me likey.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is all that toilet paper in the back seat to sop up the blood?

Mmmmm chips and salsa.


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry terry  I cannot helps myselfs


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks Tim! Having 3 other brothers fairly close in age contributed to my delinquency.


----------



## TheFridge

Well. Since I killed the thread









I might as well stab it again.

A little finish and an inlay. Got a show tonight so hopefully I don't beat it up before I can actually complete it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stunning work for a delinquent.


----------



## putty

Nice fridge…don't pee on it!!!

Do you think the amp will overheat in there?


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks tony.

I'll do my very best to avoid urinating on it. After 4-5 jack and cokes there are no guarantees…

Negative, it'll be fine putty. It's meant to be rack mounted so it has a fan on the back. This is almost identical in size to the plywood one I threw together when I first got it a millennia ago.


----------



## DanKrager

That is so … cool…., Fridge. That should dress up your game! Now you can do formal occasions…

DanK


----------



## terryR

Amp case looks sweet, Fridge! Too nice to carry and use.

I'm guessing either Todd has been in real pain, and un-interested in his boyfriends, or narc'd out all night. Hope the swelliing is diminished, bud!


----------



## bandit571

What is the odds of Todd coming back on with a pair of "shiners" for eyes?


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys, it's meant to take a beating, like my kids, so I don't mind as long as I get it finished first. The only difference between the case and my kids is I can't pee on them


----------



## Tim457

Your wife is apparently a different story though. That's a sweet case. You perfected dovetails pretty quickly for sure.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yeah Tim. Polar opposites attract  I've never told her those stories. Thanks bud. I just saw to the line.


----------



## Slyy

> The only difference between the case and my kids is I can t pee on them
> 
> - TheFridge


Fridge, you'll never be head of the pack with that kinda attitude.

Sweet amp box by the way!


----------



## chrisstef

Youre a baaad man fridge. Thunder thumb that bass tonight brother.

Moving treadmills sucks but it finally got me to douche out the garage. N and i built a dirty car ramp this morning. Glue's dry and its time to race.


----------



## TheFridge

I know sly. I'm ashamed of my defeatist attitude..

Stef, that puppy needs a pneumatic ram to launch them at cruising speed.


----------



## chrisstef

Truth fridge. Ima take it back to the lab and supe one up.


----------



## Brit

Flying home on Barbarella.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh man Brit, your planes drive just like your cars. The wrong way 

Have a safe one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels Andy! Thank you for all the photos.

Nice work Nathan's pop.


----------



## TheFridge

I wanna say thanks to Terry and Stef for providing a veritable bounty of hand tools for my buddy Raymond who lost all his stuff to a fire. Thanks to all the others that wanted to contribute as well. He picked everything up today and I still don't think he can believe it. Rays of sunshine. What it's all about. Terry went above and beyond. Thanks again guys. I'd do the same.

Edit: he will be on here once he figures out the Internet

Edit edit: just kidding Ray


----------



## jmartel

Billy Joel concert tonight in DC. He put on a good show. It got delayed for like 1.5 hours from rain/storms, so there was no opener. Fun listening to 50k people singing Piano Man.


----------



## johnstoneb

I just finished a week in the Sawtooth Wilderness Area doing trail maintenance. Had to too at stuff like this all the time.




































Plus at 8800" it was about 15 degrees cooler than the 100 plus in Boise.


----------



## Brit

That looks great Bruce and well done for giving something back..

I'm back home again now and all is well. Here's a few parting shots from the Valley of Fire.

Sunrise at the RV park.









I braved the heat to hike a mile each way to see the rock in the foreground that they call The Wave. Not as good as the one in Utah, but there are some amazing colors in the landscape none the less.










They call these rocks The Beehives for obvious reasons.










Stef - I found your bollocks. You really must take more care of them you know.










Thanks for having us fellas. We both had an amazing time.


----------



## johnstoneb

Thanks Andy. Your pictures are great. Glad you found stef's parts.


----------



## chrisstef

So how's it feel to get poked by a cactus andy? I know you couldn't have keep your hands off of them.


----------



## Slyy

Andy such amazing landscapes. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Bruce take any of those logs home?

Seriously thinking of picking his guy up









Hard to tell, but badge looks circa mid 50's. I never intended to have tons of vintage Craftsman tools but now that so many have started to find there way to me, I feel I should just keep going.


----------



## Brit

> So how s it feel to get poked by a cactus andy? I know you couldn t have keep your hands off of them.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm afraid a grope was out of the question old boy. The smell put me right off. )


----------



## Brit

Jake - That looks to be in good condition. A good clean would make all the difference.


----------



## Slyy

I'm hoping Andy. Guys asking $250 but keeps begging me to take it, has sent me several "I just want it gone" messages. Hoping I can steal it out from under him. Desperation is a buyers market. Getting back to him shortly.


----------



## woodcox

Does it come with the stack o glass Jake? Love those old boxes. I would love to find a big old snap-on to consolidate my pile of tools. 









great pics Andy,thanks.


----------



## Slyy

Well it was full of machinist tools, mostly homemade cutters and a load of random junk, 2 #2 morse taper Jacobs chucks (one key one quick) One pill bottle with a date of 12/8/58 on it filled with toothpicks and quite a bit of dirt and a little rust. Just the two chucks and the toolbox followed me home. $75 bucks in, I think I certainly woulda paid $120-150 for it if I had to. Guy apparently worked at an auction house and he and another guy split the unsold box. It was complete at that time, both the lower and upper boxes were together, so maybe I can track down the "other" guy? 









Certainly very filthy but I think the majority of that should clean up very well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That feeds my Craftsman fancy too, Jake. Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Slyy

Man those Monday Morning Meetings must be rough for you office folks…...


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks beautiful Bruce. Thanks.

Glad you made it unscathed Andy.

Congrats Jake! It's sweet.

What's with the hungry naked lil' rascal Woodcox?


----------



## woodcox

Just a quick snap shot of no effs to be had we saw shopping.


----------



## 7Footer

Dood Fridge that amp case is tits. That is a lot of DT's… Looks fantastic man!

Awesome score on the toolbox Jake. I'm sure you'll do 'er right.

Glad you enjoyed your trip Andy, that whole area down there is on by short list of places to visit, thanks for sharing all the pics!

Nice work Bruce, 15 degrees cooler at 8800 feet must still be ripping hot!

Lol @ Stef's bollock stench.

WOW Woodrow-Cox, fuggin good stuff!

Tried wakeboarding yesterday, using a board for someone who is 5'8". No bueno. After 7 solid wipe outs and drinking about a gallon of lake water I said eff it.


----------



## Tim457

> Tried wakeboarding yesterday, using a board for someone who is 5 8". No bueno. After 7 solid wipe outs and drinking about a gallon of lake water I said eff it.
> - 7Footer


Reminds me of the first time I tried knee boarding. When I tried jumping the wake I face planted every single time. I kept trying figuring I was just doing it wrong, but after 5 or 6 times and a headache, I gave up. Figured out later I had put on the knee strap wrong.


----------



## jmartel

I wakeboarded and kneeboarded a bit growing up. Could never do more than like a 180. I was always way better at slalom skiing (1 wide ski).

Did a lot of jetskiing though. Would bring our lab out with me. She loved riding on that and jumping waves


----------



## duckmilk

That amp case looks really nice Fridge.

Glad you enjoyed your stay Andy.

Good for you for helping out the wilderness Bruce.

Nice looking cabinet Jake.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh man I'd love to take my Phoebe on a jetski, that'd be awesome.

At least you got up Tim! Lol I barely could get my arse out of the water before I ate it. Idk if it was really the board or me just having no clue and it being the first time I ever tried it. Probably a bit of both i guess, just hard not to get frustrated, I wasn't expecting to be Shaun Murray or anything but thought I'd at least be able to go a little ways before biting it… Skiing is pretty fun, my pops was a real good skier when I was young, I did a little but was never very good. I always got a kick out of the whole starting on two skiis and then ditching one after you get up and come back later to get it.. Never tried the slalom ski though, those sound fun, I think as big as I am, skiing might be a better option for me. lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

Getting out of the water, I've found can be the boat's fault sometimes. I learned behind various underpowered boats throughout my youth, then my uncle bought a Mastercraft ski boat (NOT a wake making minivan). With over 400hp and a top speed under 50mph, it was all about pulling power and it didn't matter if it was a toddler on a knee board or three fat guys on tubes, it rocketed out of the water. The wake was another thing that helped me better understand why someone would dump that kind of $$ on such a powerful boat with a relatively low top speed, like glass!


----------



## Brit

I tried water skiing once. They start you off hanging on to a rigid metal pole to the side of the boat until you can stand properly, then you hold the rope at the back of the boat and that is a whole different ball game. I kept forgetting to close my mouth and let go when I fell. Nearly drained the fuggin lake.


----------



## chrisstef

Problem is thst your center of gravity is at about 2200 feet you big lanky bastage, 7.

Interesting day. 7:15 had a no call no show out of a younger guy whom i needed to finish up a job today. Budweiser flu i suppose. Got a call to golf last night, decided i could just squeeze it in. Scope review at 10 in t-town, tee off at 12 and hour and 20 away. Pulled in at 11:58, drop trou in the parking lot to put my shorts on and i get greeted by a course lacky "uhhh can i take your bag"? Choked down a hot dog on the way to hole 1. First swing, yank my back. Continue to spray golfballs all over gods creation for 2+ hours. Phone call comes in … Van got no brakes on I-95. An hour n change from the shop. I ditch outta golf and drive 30 mins, scoop the guys n gear, another hour n a half to the shop and another 40 mins home. Mostly first world problems but mondays can seriously kiss my fat white butt.


----------



## theoldfart

^I'm thinking a couple shots of Black Barrel tequila should fix most of what ails you Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

2200' is a good theory.

It's felt like like a swim up stream the last two weeks for me, I sympathize with your plight Stef. Sh1t day for you to be true.


----------



## Brit

Breathe in, Breathe out.
Breathe in, Breathe out.
Breathe in, Breathe out.
Breathe in, Breathe out.
Breathe in, Breathe out.
Breathe in, Breathe out.
Breathe in, Breathe out.


----------



## chrisstef

So i need a lil advice from the board. im gonna tackle a storage problem. i want a spot to store paint, stains, chemicals, and other liquidy goods. I can soak up this whole space and frame it out for a bank of cabinets and shelves. Access from the other side is nil so it all needs to be accessed from tge shop side. Hit me with your sketchs and ideas.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef - lazy Susan's or pull out trays.

So, I need advice from the lil board. I want to put a finish on a small project. It is made of curly walnut and 'merican holly I cut from my estate (backyard). I want the walnut dark but highlight the curl, meanwhile keep the holly white as possible. Not yellow like poly or Stef.

I was a'thankin a coat of shellac to the holly to seal it then BLO to the walnut.

What say you gents?


----------



## terryR

spray shellac^
sand smooth,
more shellac.

you're welcome.


----------



## terryR

insomnia work…










apply dye, sand off,
apply dye, sand off…


----------



## chrisstef

I second the shellac but im not talkin to scotty.


----------



## ShaneA

Regarding the storage…I say keep an eye out for some sort of metal, flame retardant cabinet through work or the Craiger. Then build in some plywood shelves/storage around it.

Also Todd's drawings help me to visualize a bit better. Please pick up your art game a bit for me.


----------



## Slyy

Winding stick Scotty?

I'll supply advice whenever I stop being a tool collector and an actually become a woodworker.

Terry you making all for use? I ask as I ponder on the limits of safe woods types in comparison to some ephemeral "total" number of possible wood species. Regardless, that's a striking choice in pattern for that pipe.

Andy I honestly would've thought you Brits would've had that backwards, what with your driving and all:
Breathe Out, Breathe In 
Breathe Out, Breathe In
Etc.


----------



## DanKrager

Shane got close to what I was thinking, Stef. I'd hesitate to store flammables under my only exit…

Just sayin'....

DanK

Edit: maybe you could mitigate that a bit with a big fire extinguisher at top and bottom of stairs…


----------



## terryR

Jake, using the best stuff there is…briar. The root of the Heath tree. Used world wide for high end pipes since 1800's.

The dye is considered safe on the exterior. Briar is usually cream colored, so dying is very common.

And, yes, all for me to use. LOL!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a long stemmed clay pipe is next?


----------



## terryR

Stef, is that your CO2 and master reservoir for the grow room? Dude, it's none of my business, but you should keep that stuff hidden. just sayin'

and why no talking to byo?


----------



## duckmilk

Scott, if the holly was not already glued in, that would be simpler. What about using blue or green tape to tape the holly off, treat the walnut, then finish. Better yet, tape off the walnut and put finish on the holly first.

The shooter plane JayT made TerryR was walnut with an ebonized coloring using vinegar and steel wool. You need to ask Terry if that treatment hid the grain though. It looked great in the pictures, but might hide the curl.

Stef, in your situation with the paints & chemicals in the basement, I would to with metal storage cabinets to the right and other storage stuff in the tight space.

I used to water ski a lot on a concave "Taperflex" slalom my brother bought, many years ago.


----------



## Slyy

Well, that was certainly less than ideal


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stef, I'll parallel what the others have stated, keep combustibles to a minimum and perhaps a sealed exterior type door. I'd use only metal shelves inside and line the interior with hardie board with the gaps sealed with furnace cement or refractory caulk.

Jake, that looks like a pricey cracked bandwheel but how?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Greetings all! I've not been here in a while but I see little has changed…which is good.

First thing I saw was Stef's request looking for storage area ideas so I thought, in the interest of safety, I would offer this one.

http://www.campbellrhea.com/safeone.htm

I am not advocating that you buy anything from them but it should give you some build ideas to help keep from burning down the house and, more importantly, the shop. I use a set of old gym lockers I bought at a junk shop. The only good thing about them is the price and one of these days they are out of there.

And sorry to hear about your back Stef… But it sounds like you play as well injured as I do healthy!


----------



## chrisstef

Lockers …. now there a hell of an idea! I'm in the running for a job that happens to have some lockers to be removed.

I'm all for the safety but metal cabs are stupid expensive and all I really want is some shelving and a spot to stash a dozen cans of paint or so. Anything really harsh goes to the garage.

Good to see ya around KG.

I'm lickin my wounds today. Back is tweaked.

Cracked a bandsaw wheel jake??


----------



## JayT

> The shooter plane JayT made TerryR was walnut with an ebonized coloring using vinegar and steel wool. You need to ask Terry if that treatment hid the grain though. It looked great in the pictures, but might hide the curl.
> 
> - duckmilk


Actually, duck, the ebonized shooter is the one I kept. Terry's is apitong with tinted Danish Oil.

The grain lines on the ebonized walnut show up a bit, but I think you would completely lose the curly effect except in the right lighting conditions. It just goes too dark overall. Don't know what would happen if the walnut was shellacked first and then sanded back a bit. It might retard the vinegar & steel wool solution enough to keep some of the definition. It would have to be tested on a piece of scrap. The walnut then would be almost black, not the deep brown of an oiled finish. Sounded to me like Scott was going for the brown.


----------



## jmartel

Flying back today, then back to work tomorrow. Going to miss having almost a whole week off.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Expensive is right Stef. I want to build my own for that reason but a lot of other things have to be done first. In the mean time. I found a couple of plastic pans that just fit in the locker so that if anything leaks it gets caught, and anything that keeps flaming spray cans from flying around is better than nothing. K.mart burned down a big warehouse back in the 70s when what should have been a minor fire got spread around by "paint rockets" going off. Got so many sprinkler heads open there was not enough water flow to properly supply any of them and next thing ya know….lead story on the six o'clock news.

By the way…does anyone know how to turn of the e-mail notifications for these forums? I'll be damned if I can find it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn Terry. Nice.

What happened Jake?

Sorry that you're getting old, weak, and feeble Stef.


----------



## JayT

> By the way…does anyone know how to turn of the e-mail notifications for these forums? I ll be damned if I can find it.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Upper right corner at the top of the thread, click the little eyeball "Unwatch" button.


----------



## AnthonyReed

At the top right of each thread that is sending you notifications there is a button "unwatch", click it.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry that you're getting old, weak, and feeble Stef.

Thanks buddy. You touchhole lol. It probably had something to do with the treadmill I hauled down the bilco stairs on Saturday and the first golf swing put the frosting on that cake. I come from a long line of bad backs and it doesn't look like its skipping a generation with me.


----------



## DanKrager

If you unwatch a forum or thread, you won't see new posts on your watch list. If you only want to cancel the email notification, go to your "Home" and "edit the email notification". It's right under the profile picture.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

....your linage is at fault? but I'm the touchhole.

Treadmills are a tough wrestle for sure.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm gone for a few days and Tim is back. Gaps need to be filled I guess.

Attempting to recover in a house with toddlers looks something like this:

Cranes are required to 've tucked in.










Lightening McQueen camera for documentation.










Saturday was our 10 year. Needless to say it was less than an ideal anniversary.

Stef, I hate shelves that are deeper than one item. If you are wanting to store stains and other small cans consider options that can have shallow shelves. Something that slides or swings. I love the idea of square lockers for other things - routers, circ saw, drills etc.

Jake, get it brazed. I'm sorry.


----------



## ToddJB

Tread mills are to be ran on not carried. Improperly using any tool can result in getting hurt.


----------



## chrisstef

That tower crane is hoss!

I'm still missing what ya had done todd? Roto rootered your schnoz? You look man down bro.


----------



## TheFridge

I wish a had a crane like that. Thing looks sweet. Luckily he didn't grab your nose


----------



## ToddJB

They broke off big bone growths on my septum, shrunk my turbinates, cut out polyps, and enlarged sinus passages.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, that crane is sweet. Doesn't have much ass, but it's pretty cool. I hate big toys that grandmas demand to buy, but that one is rad.


----------



## TheFridge

Hook it up to a car battery and watch out


----------



## terryR

Cool crane.

"How to get Daddy out of bed? We want pancakes!"

Sounds like rough procedure to me, Todd. I could eat a burger and watch abdominal surgery with no prob. But don't make me watch somebody's nose or mouth being worked on…

yes, treadmills are great for chronic back problems. Unless you try to move the thing.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah, bandsaw wheel. The Corgi ran some interference while I was walking out to the garage with it. 
Fixable I hope, but super frustrating. Always hate breaking something like this.

KG nice to have you back.

Todd kid crane wake up, how stealthily did the little guy get it in there I wonder?


----------



## JayT

I was wondering who plays with the crane the most, Jack or Todd?


----------



## jmartel

Airline offered money for someone to bump to a later flight. Now I've got almost $700 credit for future fights. I'll only get in 3 hours later, and this is on top of not paying for my current flights, either. I'd say it was a successful trip.


----------



## bigblockyeti

J, nice score the last time I flew they were bribing passengers and I told my wife I'll bite at $400, someone else took the deal at $375, damn!


----------



## jmartel

Yeah. Now I'm thinking Belize in January/Feb would be nice. Could probably pull that off.

Was originally thinking Hawaii, but Southwest doesn't fly there yet.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I was wondering who plays with the crane the most, Jack or Todd?
> 
> - JayT


I am not ashamed to admit that I want that crane. I don't even have kids.


----------



## ClammyBallz

I want that crane too! That picture gave me flashbacks, I had one like it when I was a kid, but I have no idea what happened to it. Should we start a crane group buy??

BTW Todd, did they give you the coke rinse after roto rooting?


----------



## Slyy

Afrin and coke cocktail, choice of ENT docs everywhere!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Everyone loves coke.


----------



## bandit571

Even the guy doing Linda Lovelace liked to use it…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I want that crane too! That picture gave me flashbacks, I had one like it when I was a kid, but I have no idea what happened to it. Should we start a crane group buy??
> 
> - ClammyBallz


i always wanted one like that to …. I could never understand why I could never make my Tinker Toy crane look like the one on the can. I was disappointed to find that it was made out of about 6 sets of the things.

And a crane group might be cool.


----------



## bandit571

Getting back to woodworking…...









Needed to joint one edge of this $1 walnut slab…









50-1/2" long, by 1-1/8" thick. Narrow end is 12", far end is 16" Has a bit of a cup to it, so I am going to slice it down and maybe reglue it back up, after a bit of plane work…. Still have a 8/4" v 7' piece to work over, also a $1 for it….
I did try a M-F #11 out…









Almost too small for this sort of thing…


----------



## ShaneA

Ongoing shop storage projects. Got a plane till, saw till, cordless drill cabinet, and sandpaper cabinet all working. I almost posted some pictures of the saw till the other day when I was laying it all out. Was on the verge of asking a ridiculous question. "Should I make it a bit smaller?"...but then I came to my senses. Don't make the cabinet smaller, buy more saws. So I email Bob and put my order in.




























Sorry for the sideways pics. By this point all of you know I am mentally challenged. None of the little wedges are fastned at this point. Plus I still need to build the drawer for the open space too.


----------



## Slyy

Looks great Shane!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Allrighty then. Got the notifications turned off. I knew that button existed but could find it.

And for tonight'sscrew up, got a liiiiitttle to close to the chuck with the spindle gouge.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And the cabinet looks great Shane. And a good application of the old axiom that "a man can never have too many tools."


----------



## bandit571

Seen on the way home today…









Before you "Juvies" get going, that is supposed to be a sash hanging there. The local High School's mascot is a Pirate…..


----------



## chrisstef

Whys it gotta be juvies bandit? There's not a drop of 12 year old humor around here.

I'm digging the till Shane. You gonna put a finish on it or let her be all nekkid.

Ive also got a confession to make. Ive been cheating on you guys with another board for the past month or so. I'm completely consumed with conference realignment and the expansion of the big 12. My beloved Huskies need out of the American and into a P5 conference in the worst way. If we don't become a part of this money grab there's real possibility that our athletic program will end up in a downward spiral never seeing the light of a national stage ever again. Football could be written off entirely and our 25 year run of being one of the best basketball programs in the country will soon come to an end. Playing the likes of Tulane, Tulsa , Temple and others aint gonna bring recruits to Storrs much longer.


----------



## ShaneA

I will finish, and spray all of them at once…is the plan at this point.

I can tell you as someone who lives smack dab in the middle of Big 12 country. There is Zero buzz for UConn. I personally can see the attraction of the hoops program(s) and North East TV market. However, travel and football (which is the real driver) seem to be a tough pill. I mostly hear talk of teams like Houston, BYU, Memphis, with some occasional others being tossed around like Cincinnati, Louisville, Arizona, Arizona State.

Sooner or later it will be four 16 team conferences and they will tell the NCAA to go fly a kite, pay the kids and pocket all the money for themselves. All others will be out in the cold. There will have to be a place for UConn in such a scenario. However, they should be pouring money into football right now to make sure that is as good as possible when that day comes.


----------



## Tim457

I also think it's not entirely unlikely the NCAA will get sidelined. They're basically raking in billions for themselves marketing the athletes and teams while claiming the athletes are amateurs and can't be paid. The NCAA is in a really bad ethical position so they can't really claim the high ground.

But speaking of cheating with another forum, anyone know a good one for exercise related stuff? The years of a desk job have really taken a toll and getting back into better fitness has meant a lot of annoying but not serious injuries. I I tried a skiing workout video the other day and it tweaked my knew.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking great Shane.

Sportsballin' is hard. And college sportsball is so fricken' wonky.


----------



## chrisstef

Its all about cable boxes brother.

https://tmgcollegesports.com/2016/08/02/big-12-contacts-connecticut-to-discuss-possible-interest-in-expansion/

And pouring of money into footbal is correct. Heres our new practice facility.

http://www.uconnhuskies.com/facilities/burton-family-complex.html


----------



## Tim457

Shane that's some solid work. Nice set of Japanese saws too. How is using both types? Do you prefer one or the other?

Welcome back Tim, was wondering where you ran off to.


----------



## ShaneA

Definitely that is your selling point. However, like I said, talk radio around here (which means nothing by the way) UConn never really comes up, but in passing. I think that would help propel the hoop part of the league into the next stratosphere. Traveling to Storrs for a Thursday night Women's Volleyball game from UT…not cool. I will be interested to see what happens. I miss being a part of the Big 12 hoops. SEC football is glorious, but the BB kinda blows. Big 12 Hoops if they get UConn and Cinci would be top flight.


----------



## chrisstef

I feel ya brother. If our own politicians, who happened to dole out 250 mil in tax credits to espn, dont lean on those bastards to push for our inclusion, im gonna be on another level of angry. Pitchforks and fire style.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Geez Bandit… somebody put some time and skill into that pirate. When I was in 6th grade I did a soap carving of a horse. It came out looking like a cut up bar of soap. Ya gotta admire anyone who can do it on the scale of your pirate friend.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, I concur that those are great. Will there be enough room in between them to see the detail of the side panels?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Breathe in, Breathe out.
> Breathe in, Breathe out.
> Breathe in, Breathe out.
> Breathe in, Breathe out.
> Breathe in, Breathe out.
> Breathe in, Breathe out.
> Breathe in, Breathe out.
> 
> - Brit


Nearly passed out after reading this. Forgot what came next.


----------



## Slyy

Stef, I've also heard the talk mostly revolving around BYU, Houston and Memphis. It'd be good to bring in some more b-ball comp for sure, and increasing parity in football could only be a good thing. I was real surprised right after Texas threatened to leave that we didn't immediately move up with number of teams. Us in the Big XII have really seen the detriment that a 10 team, no conference champ game, Div 1 football conferce has been. I'd love to see us push up the total to 16. My Pokes have been bang in the basketball arena on average but rather hit or miss on the footballs.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a good question Todd. I will have to get back to you on that. There is a chance it will not be able to be seen. Since they are made of cherry plywood, I had to cover the face grain of the ply. Figured in for a penny, in for a pound and just cut some additional strips. A faux frame and panel if you will. I do that a lot on plywood carcasses on other projects too. I cant help myself. I am trying to bring myself to go all in on the next one.

It will hold marking, measuring, chisels, mallets etc. Making it will dovetails and solid cherry wood cabinet. Mostly because I am running out of cherry ply that I got on a sidewalk sale years ago from a local retailer. I think I paid like $10-20 for most of my plywood. They were cover sheets, and had a ding or two. But a few have amazing figure and are quarter sawn. Probably not paying market rate for additional cherry ply.


----------



## terryR

Hmmm, did I miss Stef and the JayHawks dress?


----------



## terryR

Nice tills, Shane. (both threads) Very nice figure in that ply!


----------



## chrisstef

Byu is firmly in the mix and may be leading the pack but the Sunday thing is tough and Baylor's recent transgressions haven't done much for the religious schools . Houston's out there too only because of Texas and their governor making noise but I think Texas is just posturing in saying they stuck up for their little brother. They don't gain any more markets in Texas with Houston either. I don't get Memphis at all. Ive heard they'll bring FedEx money but that's a publically traded company. I cant see getting the BOD to approve that, and their academics are awful. Cincinnati is a logical pick due to proximity to WVU but, in terms of travel time, we're the exact same distance.

There's a gaping hole in the northeast market. The ACC has BC and Syracuse and then not another team until you hit Virginia. B10 has the dumpster fire known as Rutgers athletics. NYC is ripe for the picking and we sell out Madison Square Garden every time we play there.

FWIW, before we decided to hire Paul Pasquoloni, we had shared 2 Big East football conference titles and had been to the Fiesta bowl. Then Edsall left for Maryland, PP came in and we went to hell in a hand basket. Our new guy, the DC from Notre Dame, is turning us back around. We were the only team to beat Houston last year and we've won AT Notre Dame and just ask RG3 about his game up here. We just acquired 25 acres of land around the football stadium for more parking and we have footings and foundations in place to expand 10-15k seats (from 40k) Our football isn't that far off IMO. Put our backs to the wall and we come out swinging every time.

I'm fully vested in this. I'm sick. Ill stop now.


----------



## ToddJB

When you guys start talking sports I begin to understand how Smitty feels when we start talking Game of Thrones.


----------



## jmartel

Tim, how bad did that catch mess up your spindle gouge? I can't imagine contacting the chuck will do anything positive to the cutting edge.


----------



## Mosquito

> When you guys start talking sports I begin to understand how Smitty feels when we start talking Game of Thrones.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm there on both subjects lol


----------



## terryR

Dang Tim, hope you are OK! 
Seriously, that looks like work for a bowl gouge due to the direction of the grain.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, how bad did that catch mess up your spindle gouge? I can t imagine contacting the chuck will do anything positive to the cutting edge.
> 
> - jmartel


Actually, I was just easing around the chuck end with the piece about half way out on the jaws so it just barely nicked it. And the nick was on the spine not the cutting side. But it sounded like a rifle shot going off. Scared the crap out of me. And the red part is puduka so I was more pissed about loosing that than anything else.


----------



## Pezking7p

> But speaking of cheating with another forum, anyone know a good one for exercise related stuff?
> 
> - Tim


bodybuilding.com forums. They are very useful because they are extremely highly trafficked and have a WIDE diversity of discussions. There are some holes you may want to avoid falling in…but if you stick to specific forums like "exercises" or "weight loss" you should be fine.


----------



## ShaneA

That is how I feel when the conversation turns to computers or cameras…or Subarus, just lost. Luckily we have enough of a diverse group to be able to gain some knowledge on various topics. I try to keep up on the tech talk, but I am a dinosaur with that stuff.

Ecclectic


----------



## jmartel

> And the red part is puduka so I was more pissed about loosing that than anything else.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


You mean Padauk? Closest thing Google is finding for puduka is a town in KY. Nice wood, the dust gets everywhere though. Every time I cut something with that, the whole shop looks like a bag of cheetos dust has been emptied on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've been to Paducah. And Kelvin, that is no Paducah.

Would talk about Big East basketball, but Stef would have a hissy fit; he hates what it's become. I'm a Creighton alum, and it's been great for my school to join that conference. I'm in (too) close proximity to Missouri when it comes to conference talk. They were Big 12 of course, middle of the pack. Then moved to SEC and gained lower-middle status in that conference. SEC basketball ain't the stuff of dreams.

Love the Illini's hiring of Lovie Smith. he's great for the program. It'd be nice to have relevant football at the state's flagship school.

That's all I got to say about that…


----------



## chrisstef

I miss the heck out of old big east basketball. Ive got no ill will towards those members. Syracuse and BC however, should rot.


----------



## TheFridge

BIg 12 fans, I'm sorry but the "one true champion" slogan for last year was awesome

SEC basketball blows.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's good to hear, thanks Stef.

I went to Georgetown's first game against Creighton at the CLINK in Omaha… a record crowd of almost 19K fans… it was surreal, and CU won the game too. I'm thinking the Hoyas were blown away by the cowtown crowd. The fans there are incredible, with CU games being sold out for several years in a row now.


----------



## ShaneA

+infinity on SEC basketball blows. Crowds look like high school games almost everywhere except UK. It is painful coming from Big 12 hoops to SEC. Mix that in with MU falling off a cliff in hoops, and college basketball has become an empty season for me.


----------



## chrisstef

Id get into the story but it was Cuse and BC that blackballed UConn from rolling into the ACC when the old big east went to non-football schools. Its my opinion that the old big east days of basketball were the best we will have ever seen.


----------



## Tim457

> bodybuilding.com forums. They are very useful because they are extremely highly trafficked and have a WIDE diversity of discussions. There are some holes you may want to avoid falling in…but if you stick to specific forums like "exercises" or "weight loss" you should be fine.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Awesome, thanks. I see it has some good injury prevention posts too. I think i'm just being impatient since in theory I know I need to be consistently exercising for a while before my joints and such will be ready to handle more, but it sucks to not be able to do things.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> And the red part is puduka so I was more pissed about loosing that than anything else.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> You mean Padauk? Closest thing Google is finding for puduka is a town in KY. Nice wood, the dust gets everywhere though. Every time I cut something with that, the whole shop looks like a bag of cheetos dust has been emptied on it.
> 
> - jmartel


Obviously I can't spell any better than I can turn a jar lid!


----------



## 7Footer

The gym lockers thing is a great idea! I've been wanting to find a decent metal cab too but yeah they are effin spendy, even used on CL. Stef knows his way around a locker room, thats for sure.. LOL @ stefs grow room.

That crane is awesome Toddwick! Sucks about the anniversary, hopefully Mrs Todd gives you a nice chupisco when you're off the meds.

Shane, I dont care what people say about you, you do damn fine work! Till looks awesome.

Tim, another resource I really like, although it's not a forum, is BJ Gaddour from Men's Health (I usually just save the link/video from my FB account). He has a YUGE list of videos and pages, and many of them he will show 3 different variations of the exercise for beginner, intermediate and advanced. And has lots of specific exercises for whatever you're looking to strengthen and explains how things are connected really well.. http://www.menshealth.com/author/bj-gaddour

Speaking of exercise, I am effin sore. Between working out, running and the 2 basketball games I have tonight, I think I should take Thursday and Friday off before Spartan. Parked my car at the gym and ran 5 miles yesterday morning to the gym before my workout. I am feeling it, but it hurts so good.

That Pirate has an Oosik….


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! @ locker room bandit status.

Shane's a hack.

Nice output dude! Yeah, I'd imagine lite/slow runs for the two ramp up days at most. And lots of hydrating for the build up. You will lose a ton of water on the Spartan I bet.


----------



## chrisstef

You will lose a ton of water on the Spartan I bet.

7's a certified leaker. Puddle producer.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> You will lose a ton of water on the Spartan I bet.
> 
> 7 s a certified leaker. Puddle producer.
> 
> - chrisstef


 I notice that not much has changed in my absence.


----------



## jmartel

> 7 s a certified leaker. Puddle producer.
> 
> - chrisstef


I hear they make special pads for heavy days that he could use.


----------



## KelvinGrove

After the earlier discussion of pirates I came across this. And from what I am reading there are several here who would see it as a chick "or guy" magnet.


----------



## 7Footer

Puddle producer! LOL!! I am for sure, heavy heavy flow. Very heavy flow, I'm like a sieve (spelling?)

For sure T, I gotta make sure I replenish dem electrolytes too.

^That car almost as ugly as the new BMW's… Not sure what they were thinking but man, they are giving the prius a run for it's money with those ugly ass pieces of S.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> ^That car almost as ugly as the new BMW s… Not sure what they were thinking but man, they are giving the prius a run for it s money with those ugly ass pieces of S.
> 
> - 7Footer


 Yea, it may be ugly but it has a skull and cross swords so it would fit right in with some of these puddle piddlers.


----------



## Slyy

Pirate car with a spin-top beanie? Might be better looking than new beemers, save the new i.

Well less motor and of course the cracked wheel, otherwise just need to order tires and some blades.
















!









And of course, what it looked like before


----------



## ShaneA

Coming along nicely. Looking forward to the final reveal.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And a little better success tonight!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Jake!

Cool lid Kelvin.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking great Jake. Is it 12"?

Nice Tim.


----------



## Slyy

Thx fellers. Anxious to get it repaired and fired back up. My only real "need" tool wise now is a planer, and that'll come eventually!

Yeah Todd 12". OWWM guy though it was 56-57 but the owner told me it was purchased at the tail end of 54, so who knows for sure.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice jake! Between you and todd, youve got me wanting some old iron. Wish i wasnt so lazy or id really follow up on some things.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Speaking of old arn, no alien love?


----------



## TheFridge

My new avatar will be a skull and crosswords to acknowledge the fact that I am a scrabble grand champion.


----------



## Slyy

> My new avatar will be a skull and crosswords to acknowledge the fact that I am a scrabble grand champion.
> 
> - TheFridge


Quioxetry of the highest order there Fridge. Keep away from windmills they say and also score me 366 points, triple letter, double letter, triple word. Drop the mic.

Stef, alien love indeed. Hope it did become yours. FYI my quest for Grinder was naught, dude said he sold it. I am, however, hoping to pick up a vintage Craftsman buffer with Westinghouse motor tomorrow after work, something very similar to this


----------



## TheFridge

How I feel when I can't get a triple double wordscore.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, to your knowledge is there any advantage to that type of Arbor over a traditional grinder? Other than perhaps they were a far cheaper option to manufacture and sell assuming that everyone had a motor laying about in that day?


----------



## Brit

> But speaking of cheating with another forum, anyone know a good one for exercise related stuff? The years of a desk job have really taken a toll and getting back into better fitness has meant a lot of annoying but not serious injuries. I I tried a skiing workout video the other day and it tweaked my knew.
> 
> - Tim


http://www.polejunkies.com/forum )


----------



## Tim457

> http://www.polejunkies.com/forum )
> - Brit


Not even going to click on that, lol. But is anyone else here surprised that 7 is a Men's Health fan? Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Wow Jake you did that bandsaw a solid.


----------



## chrisstef

I clicked on it immediately. That's Andy's hotel room site. Honing his craft.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Men's Health is an excellent mag.

I clicked too but I winced as I did; I am not as stalwart as Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Pop quiz:

Part of my job is to research companies that are looking into our product. Linkedin is usually my go to for this. Today I came across this group of individuals.

So I present the motley crew. Your job is to guess what kind of business would have this segment of people working under one roof.










And if you're have a bit of difficulty seeing the 2nd pic, yes, it is a rough old lady with an eye patch and floral print.


----------



## terryR

^politician, no doubt.


----------



## ToddJB

Nope

Edit: but I will say this business, I would imagine, is vested in the outcome of this political season.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Knowing what your product is would help in the guess but I was absent that day.

Looks like a fine marketing lineup though.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony - I sell Audio and Web Conferencing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for my lacking retention.

I guess sales.

How's the nose?


----------



## terryR

Hmmm, a web-conferencing package that allows immigration-proof wall building partners to plan for the future?


----------



## ToddJB

Nope. Not sales and not wall erectors.

Nose is still struggling. I go back in tomorrow morning to have all the crap sucked out of it - should feel like a brand new man come 9am tomorrow - I hope.


----------



## terryR

retention problems, again?


----------



## TheFridge

If they packed it Todd it will be a uge difference. The stuff they shoot up your nose to loosen the packing might make you vomit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am eager to know what this crew does. They are fantastic.

Sorry it is still a struggle, hope it is all worth it once it is healed.

Some facts get filtered Terry it's embarrassing for me sometimes.


----------



## ToddJB

Welp, I just got put on the hook for making the treads for my 3 curved steps. GC just told me his floor guy got the quote back from a custom guy that they would be $1200 for 3 pieces of curved oak (I'm over simplifying, yes).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow! $1200?!!!?


----------



## JayT

> Welp, I just got put on the hook for making the treads for my 3 curved steps. GC just told me his floor guy got the quote back from a custom guy that they would be $1200 for 3 pieces of curved oak (I m over simplifying, yes).
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm in the wrong business. From what I saw of your steps, it's not that difficult of a job.


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe he thought I requested the treads to be made from ebony or something.


----------



## Mosquito

or maybe the guy just didn't want to do it, so he made it expensive to deter, but make it "worth his while" if you did bite


----------



## AnthonyReed

They are puppeteers?


----------



## Mosquito

Tony's posting to nowhere again….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Proctologists?


----------



## Pezking7p

The company makes hair pieces?

I will do your stair treads for $800.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Coroners?


----------



## ToddJB

No dice, Tony.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Without knowing the details $1,200 seems like a hell of a lot for 3 steps. At that rate it would take four grand to get you to the second floor.

And I hope how soon this breaks, the Tennessee valley has been miserable hot for three solid weeks. And no AC in the shop.


----------



## ToddJB

AND planning begins - http://lumberjocks.com/topics/173666


----------



## chrisstef

Proctologists. 
or
BB gun makers.


----------



## Mosquito

^ You even woke bhog up


----------



## john2005

S'up. State of the shop, total douche! Like redefined

State of the house, not mine, don't care

State of the account, not too shabby. For awhile


----------



## ShaneA

They always look so spacious when they are empty.


----------



## chrisstef

Is that movin out or movin in John?


----------



## ToddJB

Nice John. Hopefully the new digs will produce even greater projects!



> BB gun makers.
> 
> - chrisstef


Closest guess, by far!



> ^ You even woke bhog up
> 
> - Mosquito


I know how to stir the bear.


----------



## john2005

We're out. Supposed to close on the new place Sept 1. She needs some love though.


----------



## ToddJB

Also should the riser rest on the lower tread, like this?










Or should it but up against it?

The former would be a lot easier to get a nice finished look.

Edit: Opps wrong forum.


----------



## Mosquito

> [Shops] always look so spacious when they are empty.
> 
> - ShaneA


That's an argument I had with my wife the other day "There's plenty of room to store the riding mower and wheel barrow out there"

No, no there isn't. Plus, that's just going to be a slippery slope of "but the mower is already out there, let's put the fertilizer spreader out there with it", and we can't have that…


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta be the NRA. Bring me your finest meats and cheeses.


----------



## Mosquito

Todd just tread on two of our posts (see what I did there? I make no apologies)


----------



## ToddJB

> Gotta be the NRA. Bring me your finest meats and cheeses.
> 
> - chrisstef


Not the NRA, but I'ma gonna give it to you - because assuredly every one of them is a card carrier.

Shooting Range.


----------



## john2005

> [Shops] always look so spacious when they are empty.
> 
> - ShaneA
> 
> That s an argument I had with my wife the other day "There s plenty of room to store the riding mower and wheel barrow out there"
> 
> No, no there isn t. Plus, that s just going to be a slippery slope of "but the mower is already out there, let s put the fertilizer spreader out there with it", and we can t have that…
> 
> - Mosquito


Amen!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Also should the riser rest on the lower tread, like this?
> 
> Or should it but up against it?
> 
> The former would be a lot easier to get a nice finished look.
> 
> Edit: Opps wrong forum.
> 
> - ToddJB


I agree, resting on the tread would give a cleaner look.

And don't worry about being on the wrong forum…. I don't know where I am most of the time.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm going to put a dado in the bottom of the riser front and a lip on the back of the tread and screw from the back in my fully housed stair case coming up (for the last two years….) and a dado in the bottom of the tread at the front to receive a tongue on the riser top.

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Busy day at work. Hard to catch up. Or is it hard for ketchup? Can't ever remember.

Todd, as to the grinder thingy. As far as I can tell from pictures and OWWM it's supposed to be used as just a polisher, which I kinda need/want anyways. Seller asking $20 for it so I find that hard to turn down.

Also, OWWM comes through in the bandsaw. A user there is offering me a replacement wheel for less than half what'd cost to get fixed. Still think ill save my pennies afterwards and still get the original fixed sometime down the road.

PS:

Pecker Tarcks.

That is all.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tarcks?


----------



## Slyy

Tracks, I had poo on my thumb, sorry.


----------



## TheFridge

You too?

Gotta remember not to stick the thumb too far in when checking diapers.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Never had to check my kids, when they let go, they smelled so bad the neighbors could tell it was diaper time. Same deal will all of them.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, you have a lot of good suggestions on your forum post. You'll do fine with all that help.
Riser on top of tread, plus, if you screw up the back of the tread, the riser will hide it.

No to having lawn stuff in my shop! Nope, ain't gonna happen, never ever, put my foot down kinda thing. Gotta have room for my bedroll in there.

Nice job on the bandsaw Jake, and glad you can get a replacement wheel.
Lol at pecker *tarcks* . Ugly looking things, especially under uv light.

Good to see you posting again Tim. You been cheating on us with other forums, like Stef? Your 102 "feels like degrees" was our actual temp today. Frankly, I'd rather have the actual temp without the heat index, but a day without humidity is a rarity here.


----------



## terryR

Anyone near Rhode Island this weekend? Wanna do me a favor?


----------



## DanKrager

I'd fight for that thing, Terry! It's a beaut. Like an idiot, I traded a nice one with a bucket full of accessories for a triple axle gooseneck that I thought I needed more…

Built a new garage for a very deserving instrument. The Dowel maker has a new home.


















DanK


----------



## theoldfart

I count four empty pockets, more dies in the future?

Good looking case. Should enhance resale value as time goes on.

Edit, are the corners inset or surface mount?


----------



## woodcox

That is pretty for a grand terry. Some one should need that for you.

Nice box Dan k.

Passive dc. Five dollar gargantuan jobsite quickie.


----------



## Slyy

Covetous Terry of whoever gets that. A Grand ain't a bad deal. Craftsman Atlas on my short list for sure!


----------



## theoldfart

S.O.S. disaster!










I realy need to get serious and clean this place. Mitre boxes everywhere, saws in several different places, and the worst is all the planes under the bench.


----------



## terryR

Huh? Looks pretty darn clean to me, Kevin!

Yeah, guys, that Atlas has a new Baldor motor. We want! Would cost another grand to drive that far and back…

DanK, love the box and contents too much.


----------



## 7Footer

Raging chub for that lathe. Road trip time, Terry?

Friday, yes.

Settle down OF, your shop just doesnt look bad at all.

Fantastic work Dan!


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, near me Atlas


----------



## ToddJB

Boyfriends, how's the day? Just got to work after getting sucked at the Docs. Feeling much better.

DK, that is a worthy box for a worthy tool. I like it.

Terry, that lathe is a beauty. I just repeating what I've heard, but I've heard it a lot, and that if you going to spend good money on a metal lathe, don't spend too much on an Atlas. From what I read their design and heft were not to the same quality as other similar sized lathes of the time - South Bend, Logan, Sheldon, etc. I have no experience to back that up, but have just heard it multiple times form multiple sources.

Fart, you need to get a grip on what a disaster looks like.

Woodie, that dust pan is awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

A $5 quickie on the jobsite huh Woody? You best talk with byo for that cream. Youre about to be itchy bro.

A happy Friday indeed. Back's still uber tenderoni. Moving around a whole hell of a lot better but really stiff after sitting or driving for periods of time.


----------



## terryR

Todd, Thanks! I'm really just dreaming of a tool that far away. Unless TOF will just grab it, pay, store it, and love it till I drive to MA again…next decade…maybe…

I hate to admit it, but I'll probably look at a $1000 Grizzly metal lathe in the near future. Butt ugly to me, but new in the box, ya know?

Stef, I hear ya. Twisted my back yesterday doing nothing, and I'm slow as an old fart today! It's amazing how much you need your back muscles to tie shoes, or brush teeth! 

edit, and don't try driving a 3/4 ton truck with a manual tranny! I'm sore from driving to town for groceries. maybe a 1/2 bag of p-nut M&M's will help?


----------



## woodcox

I liked the look of this. Reverse in the j shape would look ok too.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry,

"and I'm slow as an old fart today! " Really? I consider it being deliberate, not slow.


----------



## bandit571

Posting to get to the bottom of the mess. Send two days in a hospital and come back to this? Not allowed to drive, nor do stairs….for about a week, Med induced heart attack, then a Heart Cath …....just got home a bit ago.

Have to keep an eye on the hole in my leg…....right beside my bag…...Fun two days…


----------



## theoldfart

Damn Bandit, let's stick to drilling holes in wood! Hope your feeling ok.


----------



## bandit571

Doctor is the one doing the drilling….they went it almost exactly where my last one was….5 yrs ago. ER used those big square, super-sticky sensor pads…...Cath Lab had to do a Brazil wax to get them off, the price for having a hairy chest. Then they shaved things….ER didn't.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Fart, you need to get a grip on what a disaster looks like.
> 
> - ToddJB


+1 to that right there…

EDIT: Ouch, Bandit. Get well!


----------



## Slyy

I think Kevin's looking to find a problem in that shop space….

Bandit! Keep that heart healthy dood, hope they didn't get too fancy with that shaver.


----------



## jmartel

The Blue Angels keep doing loops around my work. Really makes it difficult to concentrate on actually working. Plus, you know, friday afternoon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, keep yourself healthy, most of those doctors have a vested interest in needing you to come back, completely healed = failure to them.

Kevin, that shop looks spotless! I thought your post was going to be referencing all the time just spent cleaning it up.


----------



## ToddJB

Router bit question - does it matter if it's an upcut or down cut spiral bit? Is one designed for in hand and one for in table use? If so, which? Is it a big deal if you use one for both?

Bandit, does medically induced mean that you were following everything as prescribed and the meds cause a heart attack?


----------



## ToddJB

Kev is just getting us to stroke his ego. He be like


----------



## bandit571

Yep….wrong meds got mixed together…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, as for the bit spiral, you typically would want to use an up cut (pulling the work toward the collet) for hand held applications so the base is pulled against the work. A down cut bit can be used in a hand held router but special attention has to be paid to make sure to keep the base tight to the work. The down cut has geometry to prevent chipout when the router is working on the finished side.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm serious, I've tripped over two mitre boxes today. Oh, and sliced my finger with a chisel. Feeling better now, had pizza and beer.


----------



## 489tad

Bandit stay healthy.

Todd down cut in through or edge operations. Up cut in blind holes. 
Just was told my 8:00 pm exit from work will now be 12:00 am. I'm sooo happy. Cutting into my drinking time like that.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice box for that beautiful dowel maker Dan.

Crap Bandit!. My old buddy that has had heart problems AND multiple doctors is on multiple meds. I asked him if his regular doctor had information on all the meds others were prescribing and he said yes. I also told him before he fills a prescription, ask his pharmacist to review his meds and find out if there is going to be a conflict.

OF, do your laundry instead and send me one of those pesky mitre boxes ;-)

Todd, I like Woody's suggestion just as well as the way you are planning on doing the steps.

Jangel, get back to work.


----------



## bandit571

Have a few doctors to go to (and one to yell at..) Kind of hard to sit around…...walking ain't fun either…..

Maybe in a week or so, I can get back to working on that Walnut slab…...gives me a week to plan, at any rate..

I felt fine last Thursday….then things turned sour. Only changes were two meds were new….


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, I hurt when I read stuff like what happened to you. Wife and I have an unwritten agreement that leans toward we'd rather die than get a lot of extensive treatment, which is often worse than the alternative. Without knowing the circumstances it's hard to decide for sure ahead of time. Get well soon, Bandit.

The Stanley 77 box is "quick and dirty" all hardware overlaid. This is the first box I've cut a dado on the inside before cutting off the top to leave a lip for the lid to fit over. Works really slick and perfect fit while keeping the grain matching. I've no immediate plans to spend the money on the extra cutters because they are scarce and pricey. Sometimes one gets lucky though.

TOF, +1 to the meaning of messy. Me thinks we should "chip in" and send you boxes of shavings to spread around so it looks like you're doing something…

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Bandit, the gist of my response was that although doctors learn pharmacology in school, that is not their focus. A Pharmacologist has one focus.
My wife went to our pharmacist last year to see if anything she was taking was incompatible with something else. They spent 30 minutes together and he told her everything was fine. That is what everyone should do that is on prescribed medication.


----------



## Tugboater78

About to have a new experience out here.. been some time. Few more miles we turning up the Tennessee River and going up on Kentucky Lake.

Ive been all other navigatable tributaries and the whole length of the Ohio, Pittsburgh PA to Cairo, Ill. And to within site of Kentucky Lock and Dam, on the Tennessee River, which holds back the lake. But never through the lock and on the lake and beyond. One day maybe ill get to Mobile, AL


----------



## woodcox

Up spiral for hand use.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I m serious, I ve tripped over two mitre boxes today. Oh, and sliced my finger with a chisel. Feeling better now, had pizza and beer.
> 
> - theoldfart


Old firehouse proverb: "Never stand too close to any man who is always wearing bandaged."


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd, Good advice from the peanut gallery on the up/down spiral bit. The only other thing is, down cut makes a flatter bottom. For something like inlay it works great.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I just made my first craigslist purchase. Got a Fuji mini mite 4 in good condition. 300 bucks, so not a gloat but a pretty good deal.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd, Good advice from the peanut gallery on the up/down spiral bit. The only other thing is, down cut makes a flatter bottom. For something like inlay it works great.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I might be getting the hang of these.


----------



## Tim457

Them some pretty fancy mason jar lids. Are those for regular canning or gifts?

Solid work WC.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Gifts my ass, The Galactic Dictator is selling them to the women she works with fof $25.00 a pop.


----------



## duckmilk

What is your cut of that $25 ;-)

Are you threading the inside of those lids or inserting a metal lid in the cap?


----------



## chrisstef

Get cha hustle on


----------



## KelvinGrove

I can spend 100% of it on anything I want Stef, as soon as she makes up my mind about what I want.

And I built a jig for the drill press. I use a 2 7/8 forsner bit which is the exact OD of the ring.

That beats hollowing it out like a bowl. But that big bit still takes 4 1/2 minutes to make the cut.










That let's me set the ring in flush and snug. I use permabond to glue it and the cap in place.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn bandit, get well dude.

Got some food poisoning last night I think. Didn't go over well this morning.

I can't watch the olympics because I don't have cable and don't get any tv channels. However, I would trade nudes with any of you who might be willing to share your cable login info with me so I can stream the olympics from nbc's app.

Not sure why they don't have an option to buy the olympics just to stream.


----------



## Brit

You guys have been busy.

I had a new experience today that has left me wanting to rip my arm off. I walked under a Scots pine tree in our garden and my forehead brushed against a branch. Something fell out of the tree and landed on my forearm. I immediately felt like I'd been bitten, closely followed by a tingling sensation in my arm like a sting, but I hadn't been stung. My wife said it was a moth. I went inside to wipe it with some antiseptic and then looked up moth bites on the internet. It turns out that some moths have a defense mechanism where they release toxins from the hairs on their legs. Anyhow within five minutes there was a 3" red circle on my arm and I began to feel light-headed and nauseous. I never knew moths could hurt humans, at least not in the UK. Apparently some people can have an allergic reaction to the toxins and even die from it. When I told my wife that, she just said "What's your pin number again?" LOL. It still itches like crazy. Anyone else had a similar experience with a moth?


----------



## chrisstef

That's crazy andy. I aint never heard of moth toxins. Try not to lose your biscuits.


----------



## Pezking7p

Moth toxins sounds crazy. I never would have thought.


----------



## summerfi

Greetings from the Whit Fire near Cody, Wyoming. I traveled here last Wednesday and will likely be heading home about the middle of next week.
https://www.facebook.com/whitfire
http://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/4921/


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, Bob? I thought you were convalescing at home. Stay safe and remember so many saws so little time!


----------



## Brit

Stay safe Bob.


----------



## DanKrager

Never knew there were toxic moths! Hope it heals quickly without harm!

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Ooh, that's not a bad idea Pez. I was just bitching about how ********************ty NBC is that they don't let you watch the Olympics without a cable subscription. I googled how to watch without one and a VPN or Slingbox seemed like the top options.

Moth toxins, that sounds like something that would only happen in the tropics like poison dart frogs or something. Lol @ remind me of your pin again.


----------



## duckmilk

Andy, did your wife see the moth?
The first time you have contact with something your body is allergic to (without previous exposure), the response is probably not life threatening. However, with the response your body had to that contact, further allergic responses will probably be amplified. Check with your doctor about it.
My dad was extremely allergic to wasps, but the first time he was stung was not an issue, but he carried a epinephrine pen with him after that.

Edit: My wife lawled about "what's your pin number again?" She said your wife and she could be best friends.


----------



## Tugboater78

> You guys have been busy.
> 
> I had a new experience today that has left me wanting to rip my arm off. I walked under a Scots pine tree in our garden and my forehead brushed against a branch. Something fell out of the tree and landed on my forearm. I immediately felt like I d been bitten, closely followed by a tingling sensation in my arm like a sting, but I hadn t been stung. My wife said it was a moth. I went inside to wipe it with some antiseptic and then looked up moth bites on the internet. It turns out that some moths have a defense mechanism where they release toxins from the hairs on their legs. Anyhow within five minutes there was a 3" red circle on my arm and I began to feel light-headed and nauseous. I never knew moths could hurt humans, at least not in the UK. Apparently some people can have an allergic reaction to the toxins and even die from it. When I told my wife that, she just said "What s your pin number again?" LOL. It still itches like crazy. Anyone else had a similar experience with a moth?
> 
> - Brit


Not with a moth, but a small fuzzy caterpillar a year or so ago, fell on back of my neck, aimilar reaction, the swelling and itchiness disappeared after a week but i had scabs for about 3 months


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Andy. If it makes you feel any better, my ankle is all swollen right now. Achilles Tendonitis it seems.


----------



## bandit571

Guess that is better than a hole in your leg…..if that scab pops off…...I call 911 and hold things in place til they slowly get here. Cath goes in through the Femal Artery..aka BIG one.


----------



## duckmilk

We're watching 2 Lava 2 Lantula right now, weird and kinda funny at the same time.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Guess that is better than a hole in your leg…..if that scab pops off…...I call 911 and hold things in place til they slowly get here. Cath goes in through the Femal Artery..aka BIG one.
> 
> - bandit571


I knew a girl that had a BIG female artery.


----------



## Brit

Duck - she only saw it enough to see that it was a moth, not enough to identify which moth.
Tug - Some caterpillars are even worse. I ain't touching any of them. We have an outbreak in this country of the oak processionary moth which when in the caterpillar stage can trigger asthma attacks, fevers, severe skin rashes and are extremely poisonous. They reckon they've come over from mainland Europe on imported plants. They're currently munching their way through the oak trees in southern England and the forestry commission are trying hard to eradicate them.


----------



## chrisstef

The gypsy moth is doin the same thing up here in the northeast andy.


----------



## woodcox

My mom said she had a box of her uncles tools for me that she had collected when he passed recently. Glad I now have them.









She also asked if I could repair the wood frame of the tin type photo.


----------



## Slyy

Nice familial grab there Dubbya! Some of those augers the shorter dowling style?

Bandit keep that hole plugged dude. That's suckers about as big around as your thumb, it ain't no joke.

Poisonous caterpillars and moths? I know the tomato horned works around here secrets a nasty smelling funk outa the little orange horns in the head and they really don't like getting peeled off the tomato plants.

Purchased a replacement wheel for the 50's bandsaw from an OWWMer! Hopefully it'll be here Thursday.
Where do most of you scholarly gentlemen get your bandsaw blades?


----------



## terryR

Gotta love tools from the family!

Been buying WoodSlicer blades from highlandwoodworking for a long time, but they sure seem to dull quickly. Would love to hear a better brand for similar money. The woodTurner blades are awesome in green woods!

for TOF…no longer concerned about cleaning this shop since I'm moving out! Bench, lathe, and a few sanding tools shoved in front of the cool air for the end of summer,


----------



## KelvinGrove

All the talk about killer moths and caterpillars reminded me if this-- which I have not heard in years-- for obvious reasons.


----------



## Brit

LOL Kelvin. They don't make them like that any more.


----------



## Brit

Shock horror Terry. I cleaned my shop up a bit today.


----------



## terryR

poker?
I just met her!


----------



## jmartel

Yesterday I decided to take the Lesbaru off pavement for the first time. Went up to Slate peak in North Cascades National Park. Elevation of 7488 feet, highest road in the state.

Lookout tower is the top of the peak









Large mountain second from the left is Mt. Baker. I believe the range in the distance is in Canada. 









The road leading to the top.









And a photo from Diablo lake on the way out to the peak. I don't think you can see it in this size, but there's 2 kayakers in the lower left. Tiny yellow spec is one of them, the other is blue.


----------



## TheFridge

Had a little weekend getaway meself with the fam. A contractor let my dad borrow their fishing camp for the weekend.


























It's not a proper fishing camp without an extra battery next to the toilet.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Okay, my OCD manifests it's self as useless number crunching. For example:

Stef started this thread 1,231 days ago. It has had 495,149 views (as of now). And it had had 51,714 posts (before this one) That works out to 9.57 views per post so it needs 507 more posts to top half a million views. At the current rate of 42 posts per day the big 500K will hit on 20 August, 12 days from now.

I would say, let's get a pool together to see if I'm right but you guys would rig it with a lot of extra views just to win the pot.

That concludes this episode of "Meaningless Trivial Crap". You can now return to Important Crap like synchronized swimming.

But I have to admit, it is amazing how many topics this has covered in three years.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tim, there's no such thing as "Meaningless Trivial Crap" when I was in high school I had memorized the 0-60 times of all the cool cars of which by my list worked out to be ~100 and most of them I still remember. It all mattered a heck of a lot let when I bought a crotch rocket later in life (which I no longer have) that would run mid tens in the quarter bone stock!


----------



## Slyy

Terry, that the one that got the green dye job?

You slobs should take some time early tomorrow evening, just as its getting dark and check out the skies. From due South to due West, you can see Saturn, Mars, Jupiter, The Moon, Venus and Mercury. If you count the Earth, that's 6 planets and a moon all within easy sight of one another.


----------



## terryR

Wow, love the lake and mountain shots. Diablo Lake looks cool.

green dye? oh noooooooooooooo! LOL!




























Actually, one coat of black, and two coats of mahogany dye, sanded between coats, 3 coats of shellac, sanded between coats, and wax topcoat. A satin finish this time.

Probably up for trade…


----------



## putty

You slobs should take some time early tomorrow evening, just as its getting dark and check out the skies. From due South to due West, you can see Saturn, Mars, Jupiter, The Moon, Venus and Mercury. If you count the Earth, that's 6 planets and a moon all within easy sight of one another

Also the peresid meteor shower will peak Thursday or Friday.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh my, the sky IS falling !


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

JMart did it again. As a new kayaker, that last picture made me jealous.

Fridge, hope y'all had fun. I know it's 104 degrees in your pictures, so I'm not as jealous.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Have I ever mentioned that I despise Mondays?


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna make on hell of a bang when this gets pulled over.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Can you reach in there with an excavator or drive a skid steer in to lower it down slowly?


----------



## chrisstef

Unfortunately its about 60' inside the building so no way to get in with a machine. You'd end up in crawl space. I'm 90% sure they built the building around the vault. 2 weeks of jackhammer work and the walls came down, now its time to get that frame and the doors out. That frame is made up of 2 layers of 1/2" plate steel. Fuggers gotta weight 3,000lbs. Chains and a bobcat laid down on some tires is the plan.

View from the backside:










That is one hell of a view jmart.

I don't see no fishies fridge. Just sayin.

Love all the pipe work terry.


----------



## jmartel

> JMart did it again. As a new kayaker, that last picture made me jealous.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


I've Kayaked there a few times. It's a pretty cool lake. The eastern part of the lake not seen in photos winds back and forth for a bit until it gets to the dam. It's a great place to kayak, in the morning. In the afternoon the winds whip up in your face on the way back and you have steep 2-3ft waves that just keep crashing into the cockpit with 40ish degree water. Sucks hardcore.

This shot was from down on the water further up closer to the dam. Protected from the wind/waves. Usually you get dive bombed by a bald eagle or two as well.












> Can you reach in there with an excavator or drive a skid steer in to lower it down slowly?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Slyy

That sucker's gonna punch a whole to Chinaa when ya let it go Stef!

And yes, Perseid meteor shower peaks this month, best seen early morning hours. It's quite a bit more active this year than years previous too.

So our little Pyr Shep is one today, great fuggin dog!

















Not quite so little anymore.


----------



## ShaneA

Terry…what gives? I thought you were getting a new shop. Have I missed an extensive photo blog, and step by step, up to the minute progress reports. Time lapse photos, anything…something? WTF? Are you are holding out on us?


----------



## terryR

^dude, I haven't been in that new shop in several weeks. It's August in Alabama, and I spend most of my day hiding from the friggin sun. Planning to simply let it sit and age until the weather cools off 10 degrees. (while I continue on horse fencing) LOL

beautiful dog! what colors!

looks like dangerous ish, Stef. glad I'm mowing grass today while just sitting down and pushing levers back and forth. not in the mood for Man Work today…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry about your back being fugged up Stef. Very interesting vault shots and facts, thanks.

Wow, moth violence. Sorry Andy, thanks for the enlightenment.

Nice Woodcox, glad you got them.

Great pic J4×4. Thank you.

That is so cool Fridge, the moss on the trees is especially beautiful.

Thanks for the heads-up Jake! Hope I remember to check it out. Adorable pooch, happy b-day!


----------



## TheFridge

It wasn't bad in the water Tim.

we set out noodles for catfish steffums. Only caught 3 fish. This was more of a family oriented getaway than a fishing trip to provide sustenance for my family so we don't starve kinda deal.

Yeah Tony, the swamp is pretty until it eats you alive.


----------



## KelvinGrove

It's gonna rain….. it's gonna rain,
ya better get ready,
and bare this in mind….

I have not cut grass since June. I have dry, brown, crackly weeds right now. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## duckmilk

> Been buying WoodSlicer blades from highlandwoodworking for a long time, but they sure seem to dull quickly. Would love to hear a better brand for similar money. The woodTurner blades are awesome in green woods!
> 
> - terryR


I think my son uses Timberwolf blades for resawing.

Thanks for the pictures Jmart and Fridge.

Keep your toes out of the way of that thing Stef

Nice pup Jake.

"I have dry, brown, crackly weeds right now." Maybe you will have nice green weeds after the rain ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes Fridge, I imagine there is all kinds of eat-your-face-off or take-a-bite-out-of-your-ass in that swamp.


----------



## ShaneA

Those were the first things I thought when he posted that picture. Huge bugs, and then gators, snakes, and who knows what else lurks round them parts.


----------



## chrisstef

I can dig it fridge. I just saw that bass boat and caught a little chub. Its been a while since I been fishin. My luck and id catch a gar and it would eat my finger off. Them things are straight up prehistoric. I caught a northern pike once by mistake and that was enough to keep me out of a swamp. Fish with legit teeth aint for me.

Back to putting my own socks and shoes on again. Pretty stoked about that. I was puttering around the shop this weekend and realized somethin was up with my fence. I think the mdf must have taken on some moisture and it was a good 1/16" out of square with the table. Split pin that holds the rear grabber bar to the fence rail was halfway out as well. I got some fixin to do.


----------



## TheFridge

Ha! Speaking of gar. We actually got some gar from a local. Smoked and unsmoked. Made some patties and fried them. Was pretty effing good. Boiled some shrimp and crabs. Fried some more shrimp. Fried some backstrap. I'm still full.


----------



## chrisstef

Your farts must be deadly today. I feel bad for your apprentice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fried meat gas…. nature's mosquito repellent?


----------



## ToddJB

Trying feverishly to get this guy to respond to me.

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5714490177.html

That's a $2K air cleaner for $75.

Not sure why it's 2K, but I am sure about having a $75 air cleaner.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stef, I worked as an HVAC tech a while ago. We met with the builder at a bank not long after ground was broken, the vault was the first thing being built - LOTS of steel and concrete then the rest of the building constructed around it. It looked like the building would have to be torn down before dismantling or cutting apart the vault as it was a stand alone structure that was quite a bit smaller than your project looks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

G'luck Todd.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, they just tore down a bank near me and the vault was the last thing standing. I was waiting for the C4 to go off, walls had to be a couple of feet thick!


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya Yeti. This one was built in the earlier part of the 1900's. A lot of Portland cement and a lot of river rocks. And a ton of rebar that looks like nothing I have never seen before. 5 guys, 3 jackhammers, 3 dumpsters got it done in 9 days. I figure another day and a half to get the doors and frame out and its a wrap.

Good luck todd!

Lol OF. An excavator with a hammer would have made short(er) work of it for sure.


----------



## ToddJB

Meeting set for after work. Dude owned an Ink and Toner biz, used it for a couple of months before the biz went under. So not much use at all on the old girl.


----------



## JayT

Good luck, Todd. You need a good air cleaner to keep all the crap out of your rebuilt schnoz.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. No joke. I have a couple blowers that I was going to make one out of, but that projects has been put on the back burner. If I can just chain one up and get going, that would be ideal.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I can't find it but I have seen a picture of the damage during the 1906 earthquake and fire in San Francisco. It showed an entire city block with nothing left but the bank vault.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, how much does that thing weigh?


----------



## 7Footer

Howdy partners. Wow Bandit, you take it easy!

Lol @ chipping in on a box of shavings for OF's shop.

Super cool looking bit box there WC.

Holy crap about the moth, crazy stuff. Moths kinda creep me out, I think because of that movie back in the Day, The Mothman Prophecies, that movie was creepier than 5hit.

The bayou looks pretty cool Fridge, definitely not to be taken for granted though. Do you / have you done the noodling with your arms ?

Suxors about the back Stef, and double suxors about having to leave golf early!

the pup is still fuggin adorable Jakey!

Hellz yeah Todd, awesome score!

Jmart awesome pics, man that water on Diablo lake looks awesome.

Finished the Spartan race, man that was fun, running as a team was an absolute blast. I'm still pretty sore and my legs and arms are pretty torn up, but I definitely could've pushed it a little harder, just wasn't quite sure what to expect.. Would love to do it again though! I had to do burpees on 4 of the obstacles, would've had to to them on 3 others but got help from the teammates completing the obstacles. Super fun day, also got quite drunk afterwards, Coors light never tasted better.


----------



## putty

I just looked it up, AZ Tech T3000

225 lbs


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, how much does that thing weigh?
> 
> - duckmilk


I actually cannot find this exact unit. But the 6'x2' option weights 175lbs. This looks closer to 4'x1.5'


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations 7! Way to go man.


----------



## TheFridge

Negative 7, just a foot of one of those pool noodles, a string for a weight and a string and hook for the bait.

To hell with sticking my hands in wet dark holes…


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea 7.


----------



## derrickparks57

Well it's suppose to be a torrential downpour all week long. The bad part is my shop is about 200' from the house and I already need waders to get to it through my swamp/backyard. Bleh…..

And seeing all those mountain pics makes me jealous, Florida is nice but I miss having 4 seasons.


----------



## bandit571

Well, since I am not allowed to drive right now…..I guess I'll play cook…

Maple Sausage, diced onions, GARLIC, mushrooms, full stick of butter, eggs, and topped with shredded cheese. Lots of salt and pepper. Big helping in a bowl, and call it supper..


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks doods!

To hell with sticking my hands in wet dark holes…. hahahaha!!

Lol, why is GARLIC capitalized Bandit? My wife would say "Does it come with a stint?"


----------



## DanKrager

I unboxed the 444 and did some testing. My wine rack commission has 38 pieces that I want to French dovetail together. I'm making it as an insert, so it will be easier to assemble. While I could get the 444 to make the cuts and they went together quite well on test pieces, the amount of time to get consistency on the 152 cuts wasn't going to be workable even though I was confident I would get better by piece #98. About half the cuts are at 45°. So I backed away from that dream for the time being and went powered. Still had quite a bit of setup to do.
First piece:








This is how I cut the female part of the sliding dovetail.








The sliding tail requires two cuts where the shoulders line up perfectly. The 444 did both parts quite well with some unpictured fence accessories, but lacking the time to practice for consistency. So, a setup on the sliding table of a shaper allows to make a pass, put down a spacer, and make the second pass.








The 444 still comes in handy for final fitting. It's such a rewarding feeling to have the two parts 11 1/2" wide slide together with hand pressure and still be tight.
DanK


----------



## Brit

Congrats 7, that looks like a lot of fun.

Way to go Dan. Please post a photo of the finished wine rack once you get it done.


----------



## duckmilk

Good job 7'!

Dang Bandit, I thought you had heart problems.

Interesting about the 444 Dan, please share more of the adventures.


----------



## bandit571

All things in moderation…....and I was limited to one helping…


----------



## chrisstef

Garlics no good for the ticker??


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Garlics no good for the ticker??
> 
> - chrisstef


Probably everything else in that bowl. The stick of butter may be the biggest issue.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> All things in moderation…....and I was limited to one helping…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I am sure the ozone layer would thank you…. if it could.


----------



## DanKrager

Question for the esteemed panel. Given this project with 45° end cuts on wide boards and the need for extreme precision, I got to wondering about using a donkey ear. So applying some googlefu saw hundreds of pictures, but not one single one had the ability to clamp the wide board solidly, not edgeways but flat so that any slight cup is removed when planing. Has anyone ever seen one with a wide clamp?

Guess I'll have to make one if I want one. Maybe I can take advantage of some of the modularity I've been using in this shop.

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

Nice going 7'! Sounds brutal and rewarding.

Look at danK going fancy on us with his green router. I think the hand tools are just for show.

Made chicken and dumplings tonight. Fast and easy and cheap. I made enough to feed us for 2-3 days in an hour for about $15. Should definitely try if you've never had it. I never really knew it was a thing until I moved to NC.


----------



## Slyy

Spartan 7!!! Way to go mang!

Waiting on the replacement wheel, but otherwise done!









DK, serious 444 jealousy!


----------



## woodcox

Congrats with the race 7!

Jake that is bad ass, nice work. 
All of the brace bits in the oak box are 7"-9" long. Mixed bag really, newer Winchesters, Irwins and older Fultons,others. Idk if any are original to the box. 








It has been repaired several times. I thought the tiny screws affixing the metal corners were interesting, a lot missing and replaced with nails. 








The push drill is a Ward's master. That hole spins around exposing the bit magazine in the handle. Seven of the eight bits are present.








The brace is a millers 10" no.132. It's ratchet is inconsistent in one direction and will be looked into, tight otherwise.

The plane is a Richards and Conover hardware co./rich-con of Kansas. Corregated 5 1/2 equivalent and possibly made by Union or ? Not much info on them.

I went to put it away betwixt my 5 and 6 Stanley's and noticed the width and length difference. Odd plane in an odd size I'm finding. It needs quite a bit of work and the mahogany is pretty chewed up. I doubt full resto since the patina is family history.









The man these tools came from was the steward of the family carpenters tool chests that went to my uncles a few years ago. Idk if these are his tools or his fathers. He lived into his nineties and survived the Bataan death march. Near the end, his caretakers said the dementia would put him back there. His brother, my grandfather, was about the only one who really knew what he went through. His wife, kids and the rest of the family knew nothing and were told never to ask him about it. I wish he was closer growing up because they say he was truly a great man and the patriarch of their family.


----------



## Brit

Nice family history woodcox. I especially like the driver. Why have you got a barcode on your vise?


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn Woody. That's a hefty gift. Now you'll have to carry on the tradition and pass your tools down. Thanks for sharing.

This morning is all about dealing with adults who act like children. Also, for you parents, please go out of your way to instill the habit of thinking critically into your children. A very valuable life skill.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The man these tools came from was the steward of the family carpenters tool chests that went to my uncles a few years ago. Idk if these are his tools or his fathers. He lived into his nineties and survived the Bataan death march. Near the end, his caretakers said the dementia would put him back there. His brother, my grandfather, was about the only one who really knew what he went through. His wife, kids and the rest of the family knew nothing and were told never to ask him about it. I wish he was closer growing up because they say he was truly a great man and the patriarch of their family.
> 
> - woodcox


Wood, that is a great bit of history. I wish I had had enough sense to learn more from that generation. They are passing away, some would say like mist in the rising sun…. but that would imply that the world is becoming a better place. Unfortunately, I don't think it is. It seems to me like they are passing away like a clear blue sky into the night. And I think it's going to be a long a stormy one.

Even when we say, "we are the nation that put men on the moon." we are kidding ourselves. The youngest man to ever walk on the moon is 78 this year. Our grandfathers were the nation that did that…. doing the math on a slide rule and in their head.

A toast to your grandfather…and to his tools…and to the hands that continue to use them.


----------



## Brit

Look out chaps, Kelvin's going all philosophical on us. He speaks the truth though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Chicken and dumplings are so fuggin' delicious!!!!

Wonderful Jake!

Bataan. That's amazing. Thanks for the story Woodcox.


----------



## smitdog

I have a lot of catching up to do… was off all last week so I rented a dumpster and douched the garage which had not been touched since we moved in to our foreclosed home 5 years ago. It was trashed… Too many projects inside and I'm just now getting to it. On the plus side, once I put on a new roof that doesn't let the water pour in and redo the electrical this will be my shop space (I may leave room to park one car in the winter… or maybe not lol)

Wish I had a before pic for you, this is the only crappy after pic on my phone. I don't even remember the dimensions but it's close to the house and plenty big for me!








Need to clean the floor and put up some sheating on the walls but it's getting there.

And my first project (and truthfully the real reason for posting) is this bad boy! An old school PM66 I picked up for a steal on CL - $350








This is the CL image and as you can see needs a bit of attention since it's all in pieces… The cool part is the guy had already started restoring it many years ago, so all the interior parts are 100% rust free and freshly painted. He installed new arbor bearings already and really the only thing left to do is clean up and paint the base and put it all back together. He even threw in a control box for a rotary phase converter that he wasn't using anymore. It has a 3HP 3-phase on it, so all I need is a 5HP or bigger 3PH motor to run with the control box and I'll be able to run any other 3PH stuff in the future with it. I'll post pics as I make progress!


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Jarrett! But I'm a bit confused. The saw has a 3HP 3-phase motor, and you got a rotary phase converter, so why do you need another motor?

Dust collector is in the shop! Got it for $60. The toggle switch is busted so I couldn't test the blower, but once I broke the dead mouse out of the fins it spun perfectly, so I hope a $15 switch will take care of it. Also its a 3 stage. Prefilter, HEPA-ish filter, and carbon filter - the last was a pleasant surprise as I was going to install a different fan to suck out welding smoke, but I think the carbon filter should do the trick.

Also, planer got put back together last night. I forgot to mention I found a replacement part out of Califronia, so she's up in running. Did a quick test cut at midnight last, not perfect. Need some adjustments still, but she ran!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Smit.

Right on Todd! Even $15 cheaper than advertised, nice chiseling.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. When you plug it in and nothing happens other than a giggly switch, and then you touch a dead mouse with your bare hands - when it was advertised as excellent condition - you best believe this bankers gonna bank.

I plan on hard wiring it with this type of set up: only with 4 hour presets


----------



## chrisstef

That's getting it done Todd!

Killer score Smit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've never seen that before; that'll be a cool switch setup.


----------



## terryR

Todd, wtf is that?
I mean, what's behind that cover plate to give it a 4 hr preset?
I gots to score some DC for the next shop!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang Jarrett, I still run everything off of one outlet, plugging and unplugging every time I change tools. 3 phase is waaaayyyy off in the financial future.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I'm going with these two:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0184PH9TM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AARY1ZSUT9VPR

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009STC8O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1SV1BYDTUK2Z5

But just put them both into a double gang box.


----------



## Brit

> Dang Jarrett, I still run everything off of one outlet, plugging and unplugging every time I change tools. 3 phase is waaaayyyy off in the financial future.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I've got 21 electrical sockets and the only time I plug something in is when I want to recharge my phone or a battery for my cordless drill. LOL.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, where does the battery go?


----------



## Brit




----------



## DanKrager

Couple detail shots showing how a 45° French dovetail (a tiny one) can be cut with the 444. for this production, I'm only using it to trim the router cut as explained above. Makes these partitions slide in easily even though they are tight.



















DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Woody, where did your uncle live? My mother's cousin survived the Bataan march, he was with the New Mexico National Guard. Cool tools and thanks for sharing.

Saw looks great Jake.

Very nice Jarrett.

Lol Andy


----------



## DanKrager

LOL Andy, and some cool tools showing up.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like that Andy. 

Nice Dan.


----------



## duckmilk

Cool pictures Dan. In the first, is that leaning board dovetailed into the base piece like you were describing?


----------



## ToddJB

Found this video - MUCH more in-depth than just setting knives. Looks like I have some jigs to make tonight


----------



## woodcox

That was a steal Todd. Curious about the noise level when you get it humming.

Well said kelvin, thank you. I do worry how our younger generations are going to cope with the mess they inherit.

Andy, my daughter stuck it there as decoration. I'm tending to leave the things she does like that alone for a while. It is going by too quickly.

Duck, he and his brother were in Idaho when they entered the airforce. Interesting about your relative, as I understand those NM boys were the first to fire in defense. MacArthur said their efforts were the key in delaying Japan's advance when we desperately needed time to rebuild our forces.


----------



## DanKrager

Interesting, Woodcox.

Yes, duck, only the dovetail holding it up, 1/8" deep x 3/8" wide.

DanK


----------



## smitdog

> Nice, Jarrett! But I m a bit confused. The saw has a 3HP 3-phase motor, and you got a rotary phase converter, so why do you need another motor?
> 
> - ToddJB


Without going too in-depth, the converter takes the 2 "legs" of your standard 220V single phase power and uses run capacitors to "shift" the timing so that they are 120º apart and make up 2 of the 3 phases. Then it uses an additional start capacitor to temporarily induce the 3rd phase and get the motor turning. Just like a single phase motor you drop the start cap when it's up to speed. I could directly run the saw that way but you cut over 1/3 of the rated horsepower, and if you bog it down it may not start back up on it's own and you'd have to trigger the start cap again. Your single phase motors are built to do this on their own using a centrifugal switch, but the 3-phase motors don't have those. By using the larger idler motor, you get it going with the converter box and the motor itself generates the 3rd phase so that anything downline has full 3-phase power to it and the larger HP motor still has plenty of umph that it will generate enough juice, even after losing 1/3+ of it's rated power, and your tools can run at near 100% of their rated HP.

Another option is an all electronic VFD, but you have to get those for each tool and they are built specifically for each motor size, so you can't just hook one up and run anything. VFDs can also be built to control the RPM of the motor though which is really cool for lathes. The rotary converter is a one-and-done type setup but any speed control has to be built into the actual tool. The guy I bought it from had a 10HP unit that powered several different mills and lathes all off the one unit. You can skip the whole control box by running 220 to a large single phase motor that turns a large 3-phase motor like a generator to supply the power.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I followed that but the effort made me dizzy.


----------



## ToddJB

Right. I'm actually pretty familiar with the concept of 3PH as a lot of my machines are 3PH on VFDs. I guess I was trying to understand why you were looking for another motor? With the converter you have and the motor you have you will effectively get around a 2HP motor, which is what is on my Unisaw and it is PLENTY of HP (for old motors), to the the point that I have no hesitation in eventually moving to a 1HP on the Unisaw that I am doing a full restoration on.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, in simple form, single phase power is what you have in your house. 3 phase can be found in industrial areas and old schools. They're not interchangeable without some sort of conversion that happens.

A single phase motor (usually) has a capacitor that is charged up with some juice that kick starts the motor.

A three phase motor doesn't have a capacitor it just uses the "phases" to ramp it up to speed.

If you plug 3PH motor into single phase power it will either just sit there and hum, or it may very slowly try to grunt along.

Edit: There are devices like Variable Frequency Drives (VFD), Static Phase Converters, and Rotarty Phase converters, that allows you to run 3PH motors off of normal household power.

Some of these options take away some of your HP though.


----------



## smitdog

Gotcha! I was planning on hooking it up that way to start, and may never change it unless I get any other 3PH tools. I figured 1.5 to 2 HP was way more than I ever needed too… but the Tim "The Toolman" Taylor in me just keeps grunting and yelling "MORE POWER!"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Todd, I appreciate the assist. I am aware of the difference of the two and their respected applications, to a degree, but not privy to the option of running a 220 motor to generate the three phase power or the other work-arounds that Smit mentioned for that matter.

Interesting, thanks guys.


----------



## ToddJB

You can also *********************************** it, like this:


----------



## TheFridge

Tony, too much phase shifting will bend the space time continuum and blow the capacitors. Watch out for that.


----------



## Slyy

> Tony, too much phase shifting will bend the space time continuum and blow the capacitors. Watch out for that.
> 
> - TheFridge


That's essentially what I hear when the electrical type folks talk. All I know is, I put it back together like it was in the pictures I took and hope they had it right. Worked so far.

AWESOME get too Todd!

So, power on the whole neighborhood just went out. Called emergency line for electric company. High of 99 today. Heat index of 103. DodGamnit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhhhg that's brutal with your humidity Jake.

Thanks Todd.

If I ever have the need to fuss with the electricitys and my dad is too drunk to answer my questions I am calling you Fridge. Thanks for the heads-up.

7' is a tugger.


----------



## ToddJB

Cathartic evening last night - beat the living ish out of a 6×6x16 Doug Fir beam. Couple layers of Danish Oil to put some miles on her. Maybe BLO tonight.










Two more to go.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice abuse.

And that jointer….


----------



## terryR

yep, damn pretty jointer^

love the 444 with custom osage fence.

heat index of 103 every day. somebody remind me why I'm NOT in colorado…


----------



## jmartel

What did that poor beam ever do to you, Todd? Stop beam abuse. Think of the children.

71 deg today, bit chilly right now that it's overcast. Should burn off in a few hours. 70-80 deg and sun/partly cloudy for as long as the weather forecasts extend out for.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's only going to be 108 today. I love it when the weather turns nice!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## Slyy

The 99/103 is damn near chilly for our 101/110 we've had lately!! Best news though, went out to get some coffee and BAM! Get home, powers back on!


----------



## AnthonyReed

MMMMM coffee!


----------



## Slyy

Don't ya know Tony! Today was my day to sleep in some, no sleeping without power. Worse still, got up earlier than I wanted and I couldn't even make coffee. After calling the power company, rectifying caffeine shortage was my next priority.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey dooooods. Had a dentist appt and decided to burn a full day of my. 600 hours of sick leave. Waiting to have lunch with The Much Beloved Galactic Dictator. Ahoy to all you working stiffs!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think I'd burn a day too, that's almost 3.5 months of sick leave!


----------



## chrisstef

We're finally getting some much needed rain back east.

I shared this via text with Tony this morning but I had a chance to walk a pretty interesting job. An old brick mill is being renovated to house The American Mural Project. Basically ripping the roof and second floor out and raising the building another 2 stories. I'm not much of an artsy guy but a talk with the artist touched on a couple of things that were pretty cool to me. How we're losing our craftsmanship for the sake of speed in construction and how the middle class is the backbone of our society and its eroding. Basically the mural is a tribute to working class America. The new mural has been created by over 10,000 kids across the country and will span 120' long and almost 40' tall. This will be one of those very few jobs that I want to see when completed.

The mock up:


----------



## Pezking7p

> Tony, too much phase shifting will bend the space time continuum and blow the capacitors. Watch out for that.
> 
> - TheFridge


This is why I always use flux capacitors. Less tendency for phase shifting.


----------



## DanKrager

Another serendipity, guys. Still learnin' stuff. I'm using garnet paper on this pine because it is a much sharper grit and cuts the soft stuff pretty cleanly, but…

I'm working with this #1 common pine (knotty pine) and while it is kiln dried it is still so full of pitch I couldn't effectively sand it. One square foot of sanding would clog the paper so badly it would not cut any more. I'm temporarily out of stearated paper, so I wondered what would happen if I used some baby powder as stearate. I saturated the paper and sprinkled the powder liberally on the surface, and after sanding four times as many square feet, the paper still cuts like "new" with no signs of clogging.









DanK


----------



## TheFridge

I hear gold bond works just as well


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey, was looking back through some "idea pics" I took last spring in a antique shop in Fort Worth TX.

Took me a while to find someone who knew what this is. Any of you EOE's care to guess?


----------



## DanKrager

I have tried gold bond on this, Fridge. NOT! Goo is goo, I guess….









DanK


----------



## Hammerthumb

> MMMMM coffee!
> 
> - AnthonyReed


This is for Tony. Terrible Gourmet Coffee.


----------



## theoldfart

Kelvin, pigeon/chicken coop?


----------



## chrisstef

Its a neck cramp waiting to happen.

7 def tugs. Puffs it up a lil before playing basketball. He aint no Patrick Ewing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Was it terrible Paul?

Ha! @ Cramped neck.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Kelvin, pigeon/chicken coop?
> 
> - theoldfart


Right you are Don. It's called a "kitchen coop". Let's you keep half a dozen laying hens right by the stove.

My wife does NOT want one.


----------



## 7Footer

Gotta shake it out a bit ya know.

Thanks again fellers. Yeah the Spartan was brutal and very rewarding, also gave me a good idea at where I'm at conditioning wise.

Stef got #oldmanproblems

Thats pretty cool family history of those tools WC, good stuff.

Fugg yeah Jake that BS is looking great.

Killer jigs and tip on the baby powder DanK!


----------



## terryR

Don't let my wife see the kitchen coop! She would love hens in the kitchen. Hmmm…maybe our cats would, too?

LOL @ terrible gourmet coffee.


----------



## theoldfart

Thought so. My dad and my grandfather raised pigeons and the transport crate for racing looked about the same dimensions.


----------



## 7Footer

Hens in the kitchen? LOL, man, you need to take the wife on a date once in a while Terry!

Finally got a chance to post my final video and project of the toy chests. Just trying to pretend that I do a little woodworking here and there!


For some reason, dude taking the pics at the end of the Spartan race kept asking me to lean forward, I knew I shouldn't have listened to him! LOL, I look so weird!


----------



## ToddJB

Sweep the leg, 7


----------



## ShaneA

Sweep the leg…lol.


----------



## Brit

If you ask nicely, Tony might let you borrow his broom.


----------



## AnthonyReed

He was trying to get you in the frame 7'. If he didn't have you lean in the composition would have been the other guys huddled around your neck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HaHA! @ Crane-style.


----------



## ShaneA

Wax on, wax off.


----------



## 7Footer

I shoulda put him in a body bag!

Wouldn't have been the first time dudes were huddled around my neck…


----------



## woodcox

Idk why this came to mind reading^^^


----------



## chrisstef

Lol todd. Excellent.

Learn how to punch when learn how to stay dry!


----------



## duckmilk

Lol @ you need to take the wife on a date once in a while Terry!

I guess I'm old, don't understand sweep the leg. No, no, don't bother to explain, I'm sure I'm better off not knowing.

Gotta get a new battery for the tractor. In the last week, this is the third time I've had to charge it to get it started.

The Much Beloved Galactic Dictator I love that phrase.

"Chickens in the Kitchen" Gotta be a country song to that line.


----------



## TheFridge

For shame duck. It's karate kid quotes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> "Chickens in the Kitchen" Gotta be a country song to that line.
> 
> - duckmilk


Charlie Daniels - The Devil went down to Georgia - somewhere in there something about chickens, can't remember where and this phone searches like crap.


----------



## putty

Chicken in the bread pan pecking out dough


----------



## terryR

Chicken in a bread pan pickin' out dough…

not LOL at wife needing a date. That would mean I have to drive an hour to the nearest city.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Honey, does your dog bite?


----------



## KelvinGrove

[/QUOTE]

The Much Beloved Galactic Dictator I love that phrase.

- duckmilk
[/QUOTE]

Thanks Duck…. I got a good one for sure…. And Girl Child" is known as "Heir to the Galactic Thrown".


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW, Girl Child has started her first, real, full-time job. She is teaching 8th grade history. Tomorrow is her first day with students. Say a prayer for her.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Saw dust and shavings are to wood working as a hangover is to drinking….. a solid reminder of all the fun you had.


----------



## Slyy

Little Ralph Machio action up in here!

USPS never ceases to disappoint in their utter inability to leave a package unassaulted, but at least I have the means to make a functional bandsaw now!









So got an interesting scenario to posit and seeking some advice or help, Demo's expertise most specifically perhaps. Our downtown is going through a ton of changes in an effort to revitalize including building an NYC Central Park sized nature area just next to the Thunder's arena, among many other plans. Part of this entails a lot of city eminent domain proceedings to purchase and then clear land for the endeavor. A huge portion of the downtown area is full of brick buildings that housed all sorts of manufacturing businesses over the years, both metal and wood, and many others besides. I've always wondered what rusty treasures might lie inside many of these buildings, in fact, couple weeks ago I saw some debris likes that held some obvious manufacturing equipment of some kind as well as some identifiable parts like machine flywheels and chucks.
It's terrible that this stuff just gets tossed for scrap, I suppose my questions involve, how would one approach trying to rescue some of these things and would it even be feasible to make that happen? The number of current and future buildings to go away is honestly staggering and I have to imagine there are going to be more things that would otherwise be lost to history in an electric smelting furnace somewhere.


----------



## duckmilk

> For shame duck. It s karate kid quotes.
> 
> - TheFridge


I've never been within arms' reach of a remote that would play Karate Kid. however, I have seen the promos. The old man, Pat Morita (spelling?) used to play in Happy Days and was funny as hell.

I'm praying Kelvin. (BTW is it Kelvin or Tim? I am getting confused.) My wife got out of college and started teaching middle school in North Fory Worth, lasted 2 years. left skid marks in the parking lot.



> Chicken in the bread pan pecking out dough
> 
> - putty


 I'm thinking more like a Ray Stevens song.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, are there any woodworking or machinist groups in the area that might be interested in the things being discarded?
The properties they are going to dismantle must be public record and it wouldn't be hard to find out who owns the stuff. If there are some groups that would want to save some of the history or keep it out of the dumpster, a meeting with city hall (hole) might be able to save some of that, or buy it at low prices.


----------



## Slyy

Mississippi Squirrel Revival is a work of art Duck.


----------



## jmartel

Met with our realtor tonight. House is going to be going on the market in 2 weeks. So, in about a week or so, I'll be moving most of the woodworking tools to storage. At the very least, my nice hand tools will be put away somewhere hidden. Don't want people walking through to take any of it. It's happened to people before.


----------



## Tugboater78

The squirrel went berserk…

7 days left on this boat trip.. goin by ever so slowly.. 
9.5 days left of bachelorhood..
A train derailed near home and supposedly dumped a bunch of sulfuric acid.. been in deadzone, so no confirmation. Onlynknow that noone i know is dorectly affected..

Done rambling.. naptime at 6 am for me!


----------



## chrisstef

It sounds like it might be tough to find the right people to talk to jake. Even if you do find the right people it may be cumbersome for them to let you in. I guess it all depends on what stage of the process its in.

Post whatever info ya got on it and ill see what i can dig up for ya buddy.


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding early in the morning…can I go back to a nap, now? Someone's car alarm was going off…at least it wasn't mine…

Have a couple of these to try to plane today…Cardio Workout?









Grain was flat sawn…not much figure..









One down, three to go…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jake, if they're going to have buildings taken down, they're going to have something setup for demo companies to bid on the contract or contracts (unless it's like cleveland where everything is completely corrupt and based on who you know). This information should be public somewhere, no idea where to start looking. Sounds like whom ever wins the contract is going to want to get smashing pretty quick so getting in touch with the winning demo contractor ASAP would be top priority. You'd almost certainly need to be speaking with the top brass as most of the supervisors are likely to have their hands full babysitting folks of varying skill and keeping everyone out of the site that isn't supposed to be there. Given the liability issue they might be assuming if you or someone else was hurt removing equipment, machines or parts, you might have to have a contract of your own with them just for both parties protection. Best of luck to you in rescuing whatever old iron you can find, it's sad to see something needing only a little rehab being relinquished to the scrap pile.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Duck,

The account name is KelvinGrove which is shortened from Kelvin Grove Farm. "But you can call me….Tim". (We will see if anyone gets that.) Or you can just yell "DINNER'S READY"...I answer to either.

And sorry to hear she didn't like teaching. (Or was it the administration? ) My wife is "Old Mrs. Ironpants" in her school. By the end of next week I predict Girl Child will be known as Young Miss Ironpants.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tim, you're less than an hour from my brother in Kennesaw. I've been trying to talk my wife to moving to north GA since 2010 and she still has yet to bite. Maybe we'll have a particularly crappy winter to finally persuade her to get out of here!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Yeti. House for sale. 5 acers, quite area, 3 miles from I-75, fruit trees, grape vines, garden spot with shed, 3 bedroom / 2 bath. $275K and I will pay for new carpet and new windows. Heat/AC 7 years old, new roof last spring.

Let me know when you are ready to move.


----------



## terryR

Kennesaw? Really? I lived there for a decade while working in Atlanta. Best side of town!

But, after living in the country for 15 years, I don't think I could handle I-75 being so close. Yesterday I mowed grass for 4 hours, and didn't see a vehicle pass our home. Love it!!!!


----------



## smitdog

Tim, are you by chance an Enchanter??? You tit! I soiled my armor I was so scared!
Best… Movie… Of… All… Time…........


----------



## KelvinGrove

And the prize goes to Smitdog!!!! And the prize is??

A SPANKING!!!!!










"But first, the oral sex"


----------



## KelvinGrove

I don't like rap-crap (I refuse to even use the word "music" when referring to it) but this is pretty good stuff…

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## bandit571

Spent $0.75 this morning….a 1/4" drive ratchet ( with a socket attached..) for a quarter…

and fifty cents for this thingy..









It is complete….just needs a little clean up…Leatherman Wave, in SS…..I didn't see the sheath for it, though…


----------



## chrisstef

Yeti is on the right track Jake. If its public money, its publically posted. Most likely its on the town's website under RFP's (request for proposals) if its been put out to bid yet. Likely they'll have a mandatory walk through for contractors. I don't see why you couldn't sneak into that, just don't sign in, or sign in under something crazy like Ben Dover Construction. Maybe Hugh Jass Inc. (It'll make the paper on the bidders list lol) That would give you access to the building to scope out whats there. It may be nothing, it may be gold. You should be able to split off from the group and scavenge for goodies. That's when I do all my recon. After that it'll go out to bid and, again, if its public money, itll be announced at a bid opening as to who's won the job. There's a hundred different ways it could shake out however.

What I will say is that first order of business is going to be any abatement that needs to happen. Typically the abatement folk will have run of the joint until its all cleared for demo. If you see plastic tubing hanging out the windows that's a good sign theyre doing asbestos work.

I think the angle id play is with the city / owner. That's about the only way to get in prior to the other scavengers. You could try sweet talking a demo guy but youre gonna be hard pressed unless you know someone. Too much liability for a random guy off the street to walk in and start taking things. Id present a letter to the town absolving them of any potential liability if you die while in the building.

Or go old school and midnight maraude that joint. Sneak in under cover of darkness and go to work. That's how id roll.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't go judging until you've listened to "ready to die" from cover to cover KG. Biggie will teach ya some isht on that album. For your intro to 200 level I suggest his "Ten Crack Commandments". You'll have mad bread to break up.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Jake, If you need a name to sneak into the pre-bid walk through, use my stage name, Pat McCrotch.


----------



## chrisstef

Phil A. Sheo


----------



## bandit571

Maybe "Bandit & Highwayman Enterprizes, LLC"?


----------



## JayT

> Or go old school and midnight maraude that joint. Sneak in under cover of darkness and go to work. That s how id roll.
> 
> - chrisstef


Which would explain the frequent absences from LJ. You claim to be on vacation, but we all know you're in jail and are just too polite to bring it up.


----------



## 7Footer

Phil A. Sheo! Hell yes. LOL

What was the rap link KG left the link to? It just took me to facebook home page..

Feels like friday but its not. Was up at 4 am to take wifey to the airport.. I think that means a little bit of shop time tonight, if I can stay awake!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sorry about that… I could not find the same one on Youtube but this one is darn close…


----------



## Slyy

Appreciate the advice. I'm gonna try and do some recon when I get a chance regardless. Will certainly check if there is any public domain info, surely something is floating around. So far, I haven't seen the city or previous owners attempt to auction any material in the buildings prior to demo. May just be a pipe dream but hate seeing that stuff trashed.

Kinda partial to Moe Lester myself.


----------



## bandit571

Any relation to Lester M. Addaxe?


----------



## Brit

Oh, I can play this game. How about…

Phil McCavity
Eva brick
Mustapha Chapatti
R. Slick


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, not quite what I was expecting… Not bad though. Best rap album of all time imnsho is Chronic 2001 best start to finish cd I've ever heard.

hahaha, what are these english prank names? I do enjoy trying to read with with an english accent though! lol @ Phil McCavity

Mike Hunt didn't want any of this?


----------



## ToddJB

> Lol, not quite what I was expecting… Not bad though. Best rap album of all time imnsho is Chronic 2001 best start to finish cd I ve ever heard.
> 
> hahaha, what are these english prank names? I do enjoy trying to read with with an english accent though! lol @ Phil McCavity
> 
> Mike Hunt didn t want any of this?
> 
> - 7Footer


True Story - I know two Mike Hunts


----------



## chrisstef

My old man has a customer called Richard Johnson.


----------



## KelvinGrove

How about a married couple named:

Willie and Ima Banger?

And I went to high school with a Richard Johnson. And one of the guys in the fire house brought in his old high school year book and showed us a picture of one of his classmates….. Fonda Peters.

Makes ya kinda gotta wonder what her parents were smokin'.


----------



## bandit571

Served in the Army with a fellow named Richard Long.

Knew another fellow we called Richard Cranium…..


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno 7. 2001 has got some solid tracks but cover to cover my top 5 would be ready to die, aquemini, licensed to ill, illmatic and 36 chambers. In that order. I guess it depends on your era though. My kid is gonna have some odd taste in music and I will be the father that makes him listen to the music I consider good. "You think that's rap? You aint heard nothin. Listen to this …"

Both your bunkmates huh Bandit?

KG, I dunno man, ive smoked a lot of isht and I wouldn't have named my kid either of those.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And that reminds me. We had some folks who started a "Ladies Club"...a strip club for women. It was called

of course

"Swingin' Richards". When it didn't take of it became a gay bar… didn't last long then either.

As a side note, there was a law suit filed against several strip joints for failure to pay payroll taxes etc. They argued and the court agreed, that the "entertainers" were actually independent contractors. State ABCC and Attorney General said OK, in that case….

You have to take a test and get a license to be a stripper!


----------



## ToddJB

All Eyez on Me and Black on Both Sides


----------



## jmartel

I knew a few people in the military. One was a private who had the last name of Parts, and the other was a Major with the last name of Paine.


----------



## chrisstef

"Swingin' Richards". When it didn't take of it became a gay bar… didn't last long then either.

Must a been tough sitting at the bar alone huh?


----------



## duckmilk

^LAWL

I grew up listening to 40's music cause that's what my parents liked. I still like a lot of that music.
(Course, you guys probably lump that into the classic category.) However, if you make your kids listen to what you like, maybe when they get to middle age, they will start liking it also.


----------



## chrisstef

That's the truth though duck. I listen to Harry Chapin and Bob Seger all the time. My old man used to rock those guys.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob's on a pretty regular rotation in my shop too


----------



## ShaneA

You knuckle heads…Lionel Ritchie's Thriller is the greatest album of all time. lol

Edit: It is known.


----------



## woodcox

The War Report, The Pillage and almost all of the above^ lol.


----------



## Mosquito

True story, I was on a client project where the client allowed customers to order personalized things. Stuff like pens/pencils, mugs, flash drives, business cards, return stamps, etc could have your business/logo on it

We came across one where the customers name was "Harry Ballitch II". We figured that it was just some random test data that another developer put in there to be funny.

That was not the case, however, once we looked it up: http://www.drballitch.com/our-team/

And he's a "The Second"... His dad was a jerk lol


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That's awesome, Mos.

I got a complex from my Orathdontist when I was a kid - Dr. Grosshandler

http://www.zanesvillebracesorthodontistdentist.com/aboutus.html


----------



## KelvinGrove

> "Swingin' Richards". When it didn't take of it became a gay bar… didn't last long then either.
> 
> Must a been tough sitting at the bar alone huh?
> 
> - chrisstef


Swingin' Richards was part of a place called The Adult Mini-Mall. Swingin' Richards, Big Bertha's Bordello and Adult Chili Parlor (a regular strip joint), Joe's Arcacde (a book/video store) and Nancy's Naked Car Wash, which was exactly what it sounds like. And yes, I did spend enough time at Bertha's to know all of the girls and have the cleanest truck in the county. Never made it to Richards but did see the neighbor's wife's car parked there one night.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"There are those who call me… Tim."

Love. That.


----------



## 7Footer

Many LOL's.

Jake aren't you an astrology nerd? Did I already miss that special event where we'll be able to see several planets at once or something like that?

Harry Ballitch is an epic name.. yah that dude's dad was an A-hole.

My old dentist when I lived in Olympia….. Good dentist… Dr. Anita Fok 
https://www.healthgrades.com/dentist/dr-anita-fok-yrms3


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha!!! @ "Astrology"


----------



## 7Footer

LOL, I told you I woke up at 4 am today…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey Jake I'm a Sagittarius, can you tell me what my month will be like?

I thought you were busting chops 7, lol.


----------



## TheFridge

> Hey Jake I m a Sagittarius, can you tell me what my month will be like?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Great until you hit your period  hahaha


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, jake is an expert astrologist, amateur astronomist.

I was nodding off for a minute at my desk today. Man, astrology. LAWL. No I was being serious, wasn't there something like a bunch of planets were going to be visible at once coming up or did it already happen?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## chrisstef

7 ^


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Lol, not quite what I was expecting… Not bad though. Best rap album of all time imnsho is Chronic 2001 best start to finish cd I ve ever heard.
> 
> hahaha, what are these english prank names? I do enjoy trying to read with with an english accent though! lol @ Phil McCavity
> 
> Mike Hunt didn t want any of this?
> 
> - 7Footer


The original Chronic album from '91 is the best. Hell, it gave us Deez nuts.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> How about a married couple named:
> 
> Willie and Ima Banger?
> 
> And I went to high school with a Richard Johnson. And one of the guys in the fire house brought in his old high school year book and showed us a picture of one of his classmates….. Fonda Peters.
> 
> Makes ya kinda gotta wonder what her parents were smokin .
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I had a friend in junior high whose parents were Harry and Linda Dick.


----------



## Slyy

It's ASSstrologist Tony, I've got at least half the wives in this thread on speed dial. Takes years of specialty training, mostly involving bouncing quarters and thongs.

7, can still see this evening as well.
This is the sky right now, Venus and Mercury we fairly low on the horizon.


----------



## TheFridge

I know Orion. That's about my limit of astronomy knowledge.


----------



## bandit571

Methinks that walnut slab I bought for a dollar bill…might not be walnut..









Handplaned S4S, ran it on the bandsaw to split into a couple 1/2" thick slabs









Except, the smell is all wrong…..set off the smoke detectors sawing this thing. Maybe got a slab of Cherry?


----------



## duckmilk

I grew up on a ranch in NM, the house was at 5700', dry climate, beautiful stars at night, one tv station, not much to entertain us but enjoy the nature around us. My dad got a book about astronomy and each night, he would take my brother and I outside and show us the new constellations he had learned. Very cool stuff. I have forgotten almost all of the constellations now. May need to rectify that, but with the humidity here, the stars aren't near as bright.
I took my wife out there one time and she was so amazed at the number of stars and how clear and full of stars the Milky Way was.
Thanks for the info Jake. We are going to go out and watch the meteor shower after supper.


----------



## ToddJB

Late night beam work.


----------



## Brit

Edit: This applies to the two spam posts immediately before this post and not to Todd's beams which it will look like it does after the spam has been nuked.


----------



## Brit

Todd's practicing his gymnastics again. Only problem is dude, that's a girls event!

BTW, respect to Simone Biles. Awesome stuff.

Nice bit of distressing though Todd and it must have been nice carrying them in there and not caring if you bashed into something along the way. LOL.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love me some late night beam work.


----------



## Mosquito

Project I'm working on currently is using Pine, and I always forget how much I dislike making non-shop stuff out of Pine, specifically because of this:



> must have been nice carrying them in there and not caring if you bashed into something along the way.
> 
> - Brit


The dents and stuff are annoying


----------



## smitdog

^^Dat jointer again

photobombin the beams like "look at my sexy potbelly"!


----------



## TheFridge

The spam bot said penis


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, that's what steam irons are for!


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, and that's often what I do, just annoying lol


----------



## theoldfart

Staying in the cellar shop today cuz' it's HOT!


----------



## 7Footer

LOL Stef, who is that in that GIF, looks familiar…. I wasn't even trying to break jakes balls!

Yessssir, late night beam work.

Man what is that language spamdog is speaking in. wow.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Is it beer time yet??? Damn what a week.


----------



## chrisstef

Nasty hot out aint it OF. I got a crew trying to finish up that bank vault. That fuggin door frame clocked in at over 6,000 lbs. Guys are torching it in pieces. Darn hot to be behind a torch.

7 I cant recall who that is but my wife's gotta better cut than that. Some celebrity if I'm not mistaken. Maybe the Beibs?


----------



## terryR

Only 95 here today. 65% humidity, though.

OF, if yer so dang hot, maybe you should get a summer haircut? LOL!


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah it's some celeb, I know i've seen that somewhere before. Biebs, maybe. lol

Rippin hot here today too, but probably not humid like alot of your poor sob's have to deal with. I love it, people here all complain about the heat when it's hot for a couple days, gets really annoying. We have a dude that works here part time, no joke looks a bit like Joe Dirt… Yesterday he was whining "oh my gosh it's just agonizing out there" ... It's like 90 and low humidity dude, take it easy.


----------



## TheFridge

It's been raining nonstop for the last 30 something hours. Yaaaay. Supposed to break a bunch of flood records and stuff.


----------



## putty

I saw that on the weather channel Fridge…Some areas 20+ inches!!!


----------



## putty

I saw that on the weather channel Fridge…Some areas 20+ inche


----------



## TheFridge

Rain sucks. One of the rainiest Summers I can remember.


----------



## theoldfart

thought that pic might resurface to haunt me, thanks pal! haircuts still the same


----------



## TheFridge

I'd be more worried about goring someone with those horns.


----------



## ToddJB

Working on tread templates.










You maybe curious what happened to the ones I already made that had written on them "Tread templates. DO NOT TRASH!", but I bet you can guess what happened to them.


----------



## Brit

I hope the fleas of a thousand camels infest this guys A-hole. Yours for £8 + £4 p+p.










His ebay listing says: "Vintage saw upcycled the bone saw __ airbrushed by myself fully lacquered looks cool any design or name I can do just message me with your idea mancave gone fishing eternal also large saws done to order."

Upcycled? Really? I think not. The definition of upcycled is "to re-use (discarded objects or material) in such a way as to create a product of higher quality or value than the original."


----------



## theoldfart

^ maybe use it on the "artist"? That would be proper up cycling!


----------



## chrisstef

You must some sort of patience todd. Id have upcycled my foot up someones a$$

Fleas of a thousand camels …. Huge lol!!! I just said it with accent. Even better. Im usin that one. And i will quote you 3 times before i claim it to be my own.


----------



## CL810

You are too kind…"



> I hope the fleas of a thousand camels infest this guys A-hole.
> 
> - Brit


----------



## TheFridge

It's kinda like taking a krenov cabinet and distressing it.


----------



## bandit571

Olden times in England…that might have been a hanging offense. See what happen when you abolish that. Saw painting happens….


----------



## TheFridge

> Saw painting happens….
> 
> - bandit571


That was pretty good


----------



## Tugboater78

F this humidity…

Last night shift ( 10:30pm - 5:30am ) i soaked through 5 shirts 2 pair of pants. Took my boots off, wrung my socks out, then poured sweat out of my boots after i went off shift. Im still trying to rehydrate…

Either the heat/humidity is way worse than usual or my tolerance for it has gotta worse.. idk. Gimme back my winter weather, i am more attuned to it.

6 more days…. i keep chanting..










Got some nails heading to the house..

Who else has heard about Lostart press starting a tool making venture?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> It s been raining nonstop for the last 30 something hours. Yaaaay. Supposed to break a bunch of flood records and stuff.
> 
> - TheFridge


We were supposed to get 3 inch here by Monday. So far, a few (very few) scattered (very v scattered) showers (more like mist). Grass looks like something out of one of those "after the end of the world" movies.

But stay safe Fridg! Don't drive through flood water.


----------



## terryR

Todd, I'm not sure your GC can read. goodness what a nightmare.

I'm with ya, Tug, don't like summer. Winter has fewer insects, no snakes, and kids are in school.

That saw! Aaaaarrrrrrgggggh! Dude should stick to painting petrol cans…


----------



## TheFridge

I've been sitting at home being bored watching cartoons with the kids. No driving around for me. About to start preparing for flooding even though it'll take another 18" to get in my house. Just in case. If the local river gets too high they have to shut down the pumping station for our area. If they do the water will shoot up. This blows. I've never seen anything like this.

Checklist:

#1: save tools
#2: save kids
#3: save my stuff
#4: save wife… Have to think about that one


----------



## Newbie20

Yeah ShaneA that's hilarious


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fridge, try and keep dry, hopefully the pump station won't be shut down. At least you have a list of priorities, did you get your new bench high enough to keep dry?


----------



## Pezking7p

> I hope the fleas of a thousand camels infest this guys A-hole. Yours for £8 + £4 p+p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brit


BONESAW IS READYYYY!!!


----------



## Pezking7p

Fridge, save the kids and wife first but make sure they are loaded down carrying tools 

Seriously though, stay safe I heard it's bad down there.

So many posts to catch up on. You diggers are posting like crazy during the week but I bet there won't be more than 20 posts all weekend.

Watching women's long jump. I can't believe this is on tv. It's like a lingerie show but the girls have awesome bodies instead of groce skinny legs that don't touch. Also every jump comes with a close up of the girls on hands and knees from behind (you stay classy, rio cameraman).

Think I'm going out to the shop to work some wood.


----------



## TheFridge

Scantily clad, fit and toned women are the reason I watch the Olympics. Beach volleyball is where it's at. You know they're above age so you can check them out. And the oldest gymnast Aly. Her butt is always hungry.

The guy who built the house had his priorities straight. The shop is a couple inches higher. Don't have much on the ground besides the bench so im gonna wait on it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Scantily clad, fit and toned women are the reason I watch the Olympics. Beach volleyball is where it s at. You know they re above age so you can check them out. And the oldest gymnast Aly. Her butt is always hungry.
> 
> - TheFridge


Anybody remember an Olympic speed skater by the name of Bonnie Blair?






Thighs that could kill ya. But at least you could go out smiling.


----------



## 7Footer

The BONE SAW . Wow.. Any ideas whats underneath that beautiful paint job yet Andy?

LAWL @ saying fleas of a thousand camels with an accent. Bloody hell, I love it.

Edit: +another. Absolutely loving some of the women's olympic events. Great uniforms and some a fine display of sport.

Bonnie wears way too much clothing, not giving me any sensation down there….


----------



## Pezking7p

I dated a speed skater in college. I was so naive, I had no idea what I had!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I was an indoor speed skater about 35 years ago. It was hard to find pants that fit the waist, and still fit the legs. Bicycle riders have the same problem. Most skaters ride bikes for training.


----------



## woodcox

Would a workbench float? Get the crew out in the shop and start making paddles. After the show of coarse.

Yes to the athletic girls when we were peers.

Sorry, with a chuckle about the muppet tossing your plans, Todd. When I was tinning we had a very old guy, Bill, "lend" a hand. We knew to watch over the guy a bit from experience. He'd clean, roll up unload some and demo. All new ducting, elbows and hardware laid out by the back door ready to go. We had a good pile started he was cleaning up from the demo. We go out a while later and everything is cleaned up. He tossed everything in to the dumpster. Including all the customers new parts. Everything. "Um….Bill?" I was dying cuz he really didn't say much other than "oh these new ones?"


----------



## duckmilk

Tug, you guys have a washer and dryer on board?

Fridge, hope your stuff is ok, I heard there is some record rainfall in your area and going to last for another week.

LOL Brit!

I feel ya Pez, I dated a girl in college whose father owned a big ranch on one of the Hawaiian islands, pretty wealthy. I wasn't just naïve, I was downright stupid.

Buy the guy some reading glasses Todd and write I SUK on the temple pieces.


----------



## Slyy

Holy Flooded Fridge, Fridge! 24" + your guys way! Flabbergasted. It's a shame all those tools were such great ballast for your kids when you guys were escaping from the flood waters…..

Hope you dude went out and checked out the planets.

I'm not sure I can swing it in the budget right now but I dude on the BookOfFaces has this thing listed:









Inquired on more pics and certainly might entertain checking it out, but at $500 it's way rich for me right now, but God I'd love to resto the hell outa that thing until I couldn't walk for three days.

Edit since it posted before I intended:
Has no dust or motor cover. Seems the fence is what you see, so basically missing. Says it has a 2 or 3hp lesson motor but that "it all works".


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, not sure if you're aware, but that's a '39. The first and only year Uni's had feet. They call them 4 footers. Dust door was unique to this year - no vents. The motor is not OG if it's any thing other than a Delta.

All that said $500 is a chunk.

Funky glue ups! Thank God for biscuit joiners!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jake, that's a pretty cool saw but a little over priced IMHO. Even if it had the entire fence, you could clean it up but it would probably leave you wanting more. Given the kind of shape it's in, I'd be worried about how much work it needed inside too beyond just the usual bearings, belts and paint.


----------



## TheFridge

My little area would typically flood first but it's about the only area that hasn't. Almost all the flooding starts a couple miles north of me. I was nervous yesterday but I'm feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for checking in Fridge.


----------



## theoldfart

Good news fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn ATT cell phone towers are out. Thanks god for wifi.


----------



## terryR

gotta love the oak stair treads! Unless you paid someone else for the labor. 

keep checkin in, Fridge.










I've re-filed and sanded this lil pipe too many times to count! Using it for finish practice after discovering a flat piece of briar just doesn't provide challenges when applying shellac.

And a challenge this is!

shape to 150 grit,
black dye,
sand to 220,
mahogany dye, 
sand to 320,
mahogany dye,
sand to 400,
2 coats clear shellac, sanded between coats with 1500,
3 coats amber tinted shellac, sanded between coats,
one coat red tinted shellac, sanded,
2 coats clear shellac, sanded.
done.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Jake, that s a pretty cool saw but a little over priced IMHO. Even if it had the entire fence, you could clean it up but it would probably leave you wanting more. Given the kind of shape it s in, I d be worried about how much work it needed inside too beyond just the usual bearings, belts and paint.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The market would seem to agree with Mr. Big

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/tls/5715126283.html


----------



## duckmilk

Looking good Todd.

That's a lot of sanding and patience Terry.


----------



## KelvinGrove

It does look like Terry is going to give Peterson a run for their money.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wuddup fellers. I'm still alive and freckled. Been out of town taking a bunch of business and management classes. Not sure when I got so serious about this "career" thing. Not a lot of time to work the wood.

I did finish these white oak and ipe adirondacks. Our front porch is pretty nice in the evenings.










Now I'm sorting through the stash to make the wifey a bookshelf or two. We have books piled up since the move.










I'd love to smoke your pipe terry.

mic drop.


----------



## ToddJB

> Jake, that s a pretty cool saw but a little over priced IMHO. Even if it had the entire fence, you could clean it up but it would probably leave you wanting more. Given the kind of shape it s in, I d be worried about how much work it needed inside too beyond just the usual bearings, belts and paint.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> The market would seem to agree with Mr. Big
> 
> http://huntsville.craigslist.org/tls/5715126283.html
> 
> - KelvinGrove


You're not compairing apples to apples here. There's a 35 year difference between those two saws - and the one you posted is the from the "Peace sign" era (note the badge), which is known as the dark years of Delta's manufacturing.

It's like a type 1 Stanley #4 vs a type 20. You wouldn't expect to pay the same price.

And as for the rehab, Uni's are about as easy as it gets for restoration - far easier than the other projects Jake has taken on.

All of that said, again $500 is a bunch. If it were complete with dust door, motor, and if the table is flat with no pitting - then it would be a sweet saw - never to leave you wanting more.


----------



## putty

Jake, looks like someone stored it outside for a decade or two. Offer them 50 bucks if they don't take it, its their loss.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, an original goose egg motor cover is worth about ~$250 and way back in the day they were an option so not all saws had them, it wasn't too expensive either, around $6. A missing single year dust door and the wrong motor don't help the value either. The saw is very cool, no doubt but even the front fence rail is smacked up. If someone's looking for a four footer then jump on it as they don't come up too often, but for a user, a lot of time would be tied up in that thing on top of the substantial up front price. Personally I'd give a low ball offer pointing out everything that's wrong and missing with the saw to justify the offer and see what the seller has to say.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I bow to Todd's superior unisaw knowledge and most solemnly pinky, cross my heart and hope to die swear that I will never purchase a unisaw without his advice.

Actually, I really don't know anything about unisaws but I never let a little thing like a lack of knowledge be a bar to action.


----------



## TheFridge

It's a cluster here


----------



## chrisstef

Be safe fridge.


----------



## Mosquito

lawn mower needs 57.5oz… Why couldn't they have just made it 2 quarts and made it easy?


----------



## chrisstef

Just pour the rest down the storm drain like everyone else does mos. sheesh.


----------



## Slyy

Fridge, you need some filling up sand bags you know where to ask: Kelvin's a real motorboatin' sandbaggin' sonofabitch, the 'ol Sailor!

Todd, Big, KG et al, I'm gonna go at least look at the thing, see what's wrong/missing tell the guy what's up that's too damn expensive and that I'm gonna have to sit on any choice for a while. If that gets him down to something reasonable, I may bite, otherwise I'll just move on! Certainly appreciate the confidence Toddles on me being able to handle something that big, I've taken in some big things before so maybe I've got some wiggle room for this one.


----------



## Mosquito

lol just not my day apparently. I've been to about 6 different stores today, and only 2 of them were hit up on the same outing.

Couldn't find my glass retainers for a project I'm finishing up, so had to go to Rockler to pick up more (didn't have the stuff to bring to work for lunch, so stopped at a grocery store on the way home). Went to change the oil on the lawn mower, couldn't find the oil filter wrench. Look for 20 minutes in all the places it should have been, screw it, ran out to buy another one. Thought I had the oil for the mower, but it turned out I only had 1 quart left, so I had to go out to get another one. Find out, they gave me the wrong engine manual with my mower, so I've got 2 of the WRONG oil filters. Correct ones will take a week to get in. Ugh

At this point, I'm debating putting the old filter back on, and just changing the oil again once the new filters get in. Grass is getting long…


----------



## Slyy

Ok feel ya Mos. Got new dryer today, got hose and clamps at Big Orange, one of two clamps tightens enough before stripping. Went to big Blue to get some more, both failed to tighten adequately, went back to Orange and finally got some that did.

Edit to add:
I'm not much one for needlessly killing things but last week I discovered that (as far as I know for the first time) I have a shop mouse or two. Had thought I saw something outa the corner of my eye one day by one of the benches so got some traps. Heard one snap a few minutes ago and found this next to it








Well, the shops need a RELALY good cleaning for about two years and now it looks like a dead mouse is now likely hiding somewhere in it. Seems like I've got a pretty expedited excuse to do so now.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I d love to smoke your pipe terry.
> 
> mic drop.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Uhmm i picture b-rabbit at the end of the battle, and the whole crowd going silent with looks of shock on thier faces…

Yes we have washer/dryer setup on here, thank goodness, or i would be rewearing sweat crusted undies at this time of the trip.. 3.5 more days

Fridge, not sure where all the water is coming from, but i can guarantee its not coming from here. The river is so shallow at the moment, we stirring up mud in the middle of the channel.


----------



## TheFridge

Couldn't find a pump so the sand bag idea went to hell. Backwater coming my way. Went ahead and abandoned ship while it was still easy. By easy I mean we got my dads truck with a boat and my minivan stuck in shin deep water and my dog hit the lock button in my truck and locked my keys in. Good times.

Got my priorities straight though 


















This pic reminds me I forgot the shotgun. I'm so ashamed….

Edit: my older brother showed up. His bulldog locked the door in his truck then put it drive and it hit my dads tractor


----------



## Tugboater78

> Couldn t find a pump so the sand bag idea went to hell. Backwater coming my way. Went ahead and abandoned ship while it was still easy. By easy I mean we got my dads truck with a boat and my minivan stuck in shin deep water and my dog hit the lock button in my truck and locked my keys in. Good times.
> 
> Got my priorities straight though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic reminds me I forgot the shotgun. I m so ashamed….
> 
> Edit: my older brother showed up. His bulldog locked the door in his truck then put it drive and it hit my dads tractor
> 
> - TheFridge


Whoa.. just whoa, dogs gone wild!


----------



## TheFridge

Makes for good stories


----------



## Tugboater78

The first captain i ever worked with out here, was a crazy sob. Well i reckon he still is, i just dont see him but on facebook anymore. He works for another company now. He posted this the other day, his name is Steve btw..









And fridge i saw this a few min ago and thought of you..


----------



## Tugboater78

Test…


----------



## ToddJB

Keep your tip dry, Fridge, and stay safe buddy. Did the bench go up on blocks, or strapped up from the rafters?


----------



## TheFridge

That's about right tuggers

It's balancing precariously on 2 of my shop stumps. My house is dry so far. My older bro and sis not so much.


----------



## Slyy

Seems ya got room for more tools Fridge. You guys still expected more rain, or worries still of stuff upstream from you? Need for protection during natural disaster ain't no joke.


----------



## chrisstef

A good shop douche is good for the soul Jake. I got 95% through mine and I feel much better.

Damn fridge, that's quite a tale. I'm hoping it ends on a good note and waters start to recede soon.

Steve's a funny dude.

Monday. Effin Monday. Why's it gotta happen EVERY week.


----------



## ShaneA

Hopefully it is not too late to start on building a boat Fridge. Then throw two of every kind on there…two blondes, two redheads you get the picture.


----------



## theoldfart

^ the Love Boat?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is an amazing story Fridge. So sorry for the troubles man.

Funny ish Tug.


----------



## TheFridge

oh it's not too late. Might have to perform a daring rescue of 2 lovely ladies. That are 60  giggity


----------



## duckmilk

Hilarious story Fridge. I hope this weather system gives you enough of a break to let the water recede.

TOL Tug.

Mos, put the old filter back on and pour the old oil back in and just pretend you haven't messed with it yet. Then you can change the oil next week when you have everything.


----------



## ToddJB

Sigh…. saga with contractor continues.

I finished up the beams on Thursday. Had told him on Tuesday that they would be ready for install on Friday.

"Okay, sounds good"

Get a text on Friday morning that they won't be able to install the beams until he get approval from the city.

WTF? The whole reason I ordered the beams and spent hours of work on them was because you told me you had approval - and I told you 3 days ago they would be ready today.

Oh…. Ummmm…. I'll take these drawings to the city and then get crew over there ASAP.

Crew shows up at 2pm on Friday, leave multiple times for "supplies", and leaves with one beam held up in the air with a ratcheting strap and one bolt in - 6 inches lower than the minimum discussed height.

But they said they'll be back on Saturday at 8am. Rolls in at 10:30 - then leaves for a bit for "more supplies", because they bought bolts that we 3 inches too short - I take the kids to the park, but I get home around 12:30. One beam is in place, bolted into place, but at the right height. The other two still sitting where I left them. They need to take off for the day.

Get a text from GC this morning letting me know - "Just so we're on the same page, we're at $120 in materials and 15 hours of work - so far"

Um, no, we're not on the same page.


----------



## ShaneA

Does the 15hrs included the 12 trips for supplies? sounds kind of painful bud, hopefully when it is all said and done, the day to day pain of it will be forgotten. And, the new space will be enjoyed.


----------



## terryR

Hang tight, Fridge. So, what's underneath the fancy saws?

New criteria for future home shopping? aerial photos and topo maps? jeez!










Mos, what Mr.Duck said. happens all the time when town is 40 minutes away.


----------



## terryR

Such a shame WE aren't all camped out at Todd's place doing the work with him. no frustrations.

Todd, you are seriously scaring me from hiring out remodeling work. Sorry for your experience!


----------



## ToddJB

> Does the 15hrs included the 12 trips for supplies? sounds kind of painful bud, hopefully when it is all said and done, the day to day pain of it will be forgotten. And, the new space will be enjoyed.
> 
> - ShaneA


It will be, for sure, and honestly the day in and day out stuff has moved from frustrating to comical to me at this point.


----------



## ToddJB

Was up til the wee hours of the morning finishing up the top nosing for the stairs I committed to being done today and the bottom tread got rough fit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, sorry to hear about your remodeling woes. Wife's been bugging me about changing up the kitchen a little and I know what I want to do, but your experience has helped me decide I will be doing it myself if I can't talk her out of it and just saving money for the next house. Hopefully the worse is over and dude will start acting like he actually wants to do this for a living.

Fridge, keep high and dry as best you can, hope everything starts to recede sooner than later!


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, yeah, if you can swing it yourself (as in you have the time or your wife is cool with living in construction for the additional time it will take you to do it by yourself) then you'll be ahead of the game on cost, quality, and frustration. At this point in life I don't have the time, and I don't have a wife that is willing to be without a kitchen for the 6 months to a year it would take me to do it myself.


----------



## chrisstef

Id tell that guy he can pound sand if he thinks I'm (you) paying for his multiple supply runs. Id also backcharge him time that you spent prepping those beams for install that never happened as they were supposed to. No effin way I'm paying anyone for more than one trip out for supplies. It aint like the beams grew overnight. "Ohh it was after midnight and they got wet. What were 6" beams are now 10" beams". They aint effin gremlins. Employee stupidity should not come at a cost to the client.

Id also charge that son of a b!tch for you remaking templates. That change order game can go both ways. Either we can work like gentlemen or we can be douchey. Take your pick. You're holding to your word, and it sounds like they are not.

Stair tread looks great man!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, can you explain to me how a backcharge works?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wasn't even thinking about the templates remake. The new ones (ideally the originals) would have a price tag on them showing what they cost if they disappear and it would be very, very high!


----------



## Slyy

Todd, man that blows! "So I've decided to charge you for an extra 15 hours of labor and just so you feel like you're getting something for the work, me and the boys are just gonna park next to your house and drink beer in the truck for a couple hours, let you watch us, then leave. Is that cool?"


----------



## smitdog

> I've taken in some big things before so maybe I've got some wiggle room for this one.
> - Slyy


This made me snicker, reminded me of a joke, something about yelling and hearing an echo, can't remember the details haha…

What's up with the dogs around you Fridge? Some sort of Rise of the Planet of the Canines going on? Next time you better throw a dog house in the bed to teach that pup a lesson!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Couldn t find my glass retainers for a project I m finishing up, so had to go to Rockler to pick up more (didn t have the stuff to bring to work for lunch, so stopped at a grocery store on the way home). Went to change the oil on the lawn mower, couldn t find the oil filter wrench. Look for 20 minutes in all the places it should have been, screw it, ran out to buy another one. Thought I had the oil for the mower, but it turned out I only had 1 quart left, so I had to go out to get another one. Find out, they gave me the wrong engine manual with my mower, so I ve got 2 of the WRONG oil filters. Correct ones will take a week to get in. Ugh
> 
> - Mosquito


The average project takes seven trips to the hardware store…I am the guy who makes up for the guy who gets everything on the first trip. And it looks like I have company!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap Todd, your stories give me anxiety. Sorry you're having to deal with that. The treads look very nice.


----------



## smitdog

So does anybody have a good resource/link/etc. for how to put a vintage PM66 back together step by step? If you remember the pic I posted of the one I picked up, it was in the middle of a restore and basically all disassembled. Well, I got the cabinet painted and want to start assembling it so last night I tried "sorting" all the bolts and what not by size then compared them to the exploded views in an old manual I pulled from vintagemachinery.org. I am finding that I am vastly lacking in fasteners… This would be much easier if I could lay it all out in a step-by-step fashion but all the searching I've come up with comes up with directions that assume you took the thing apart and know where it all goes, like, step 1 mount the trunnions, step 2 re-assemble the arbor….. not much help!

While you are thinking on the subject, what's the best way to get the arbor with it's new bearing installed on the shaft, back in the housing? Do I need to use a press to press it in or can I just tap it on with a pipe or something on the outer rim?


----------



## Slyy

Jarrett: OWWM.org and vintagemachinery.com


----------



## chrisstef

Todd: The same way that a change order would work on his end. If you end up doing something that's in his contract then youre entitled to the monetary changes in your benefit. That would include deadlines.

The nickel and dime stuff from contractors gets under my skin like nothin else lol.


----------



## ToddJB

And I would just set a price to my hourly rate?

(Note: my hope is to not have to do anything like this, but want to have my ish together if things get more ridiculous)


----------



## ToddJB

Jarrett, this may or may not be helpful, but if the guts of a 66 are similar to a unisaw here is a good article on restoring a unisaw.

http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/how%20to%20properly%20clean%20a%20unisaw.ashx


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. When I break it down I go like this:

Labor: # hours @ hourly rate = X
Equipment: Saw, band saw = 
Materials: Hardboard = 
SUBTOTAL:
15% OH & P=
TOTAL:

Id just let the guy know that hey ive done some things for you and I expect you to do some things for me. I'm guessing things will wash out in the end so in the effort of me getting my house back together and you getting paid in a timely fashion let get rid of the nickel and dime BS. If its a legit change ill be up front and honest with you and youll get paid for it but I'm not going to pay your guys to drink coffee, look at giant hooters on my wifi, sniff my old ladys undies or make 12 depot runs because they cant figure out that an 8" beam is going to need a 12" bolt to affix it to a truss. "We cool?"


----------



## ToddJB

Word. That is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## ShaneA

I recently bought a used Unisaw that I still have in storage. Got it off of the Craiger…dude didn't have 240V power, so I wasn't able to see/hear it run. After reading that write up Todd, my head hurt and I sure hope mine runs without needing anything. I can see me taking it apart, and then ending up breaking at least three expensive parts and ending up with two dozen fasteners left over when I put it back together. Turn it on and watch it explode. Just sayin'


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, you got a newer one, right? I can't imagine needing to do a full break down of one unless it need to get a full restoration - like the one Jake is looking at.


----------



## ShaneA

I hope not on the full resto…but that is assuming it works. lol

I think it is a 2002 or 2003 model. Really I just hope to cobble enough money together so I can call the electrician out to see what it is going to take to get power run. I only have 100amp service, and I think I am pretty tapped out.


----------



## chrisstef

A lil 40 or 60 amp subpanel should be more than fine Shane. Just take the 2 breakers youll need to tie into from the main panel and slide them into the sub.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - just write it ups as a deductive change order. Get him to sign it so he acknowledges that there is a deduct coming. At the end of the job you can negotiate the contract total with the contractor changes and owner deducts to derive your total contract value.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Haven't been working in the shop the last few weeks. Yesterday, the humidity was up to 74% in there. I can take a warm day, but the thick air does me in.

My dad went to an auction last week and picked up 600 bdft of cherry & walnut for $125. A lot of the boards are a good 12-18" wide. Some of them at the bottom pile had some rot and ants, I sent those back with him for firewood. We stacked it in the trailer Saturday morning to dry it before the heat wave kicked in. I got up to 149F in there, but the dehumidifier stopped pulling moisture out because it was too hot & humid. I had to cut off the heater so the dehumidifier could work. Lesson learned, pull all the moisture out, then add the heat.


----------



## ToddJB

> A lil 40 or 60 amp subpanel should be more than fine Shane. Just take the 2 breakers youll need to tie into from the main panel and slide them into the sub.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yep



> Todd - just write it ups as a deductive change order. Get him to sign it so he acknowledges that there is a deduct coming. At the end of the job you can negotiate the contract total with the contractor changes and owner deducts to derive your total contract value.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


That makes sense, Paul. Thanks.


----------



## smitdog

Thanks Slyy - I've been on OWWM and vm.org many times but I just haven't run across much more than a copy of the manual or some before/after restoration pics.

Todd - If I can stumble on one of those for the 66 I'll be in pretty good shape! If I can't find one then I may just have to write one up myself as I go…

I'll get it pieced together eventually, I just don't want to break something. It's probably going to take about 20 trips to the hardware store by the time I'm done too… I did text the guy I bought it from because I still need to get the motor cover from him so he's going to do some digging and see if he can find another box of goodies!


----------



## Slyy

Cool write up find there Todd. The hunt continues with that 4-footer. Hoping to get a look in person sometime this week. Honestly don't think he's gonna get many bites except from some rust-resto-junkie-looser like one of us (not that many out there I think) we shall see. Gonna need more power, glad there's some electricity types around these parts to help me figure that out when the time comes!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pick up Balz.

Todd, with Stef's & Paul's good advice, I hope things work out for you. One thing I've learned about working with difficult clients is, don't loose your cool and stay rational, even if the client goes all wonky faced and worked up.

Jarrett, hopefully the guy has all the missing bolts and stuff. Do any of those manuals show how to dismantle the saw, or is the information too general? Good luck and I hope it works out.

Dang Jake, that saw may need more love than you're able to give it


----------



## KelvinGrove

First try a spinning some purpleheart. What do ya think?


----------



## Slyy

> Dang Jake, that saw may need more love than you re able to give it
> 
> - duckmilk


I don't know Duck, as Robert says "I gotta whole lotta love", and I'd give a '39 Uni all inch of it.


----------



## chrisstef

^


----------



## Slyy

Like a pencil, that's been sharpened way too much.


----------



## duckmilk

> and I d give a 39 Uni all inch of it.
> 
> - Slyy


Aren't you flattering yourself?


----------



## Brit

> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


I took a mushroom to a party once. He was a fun guy to hang out with. )
The oldies are the goldies folks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Haven t been working in the shop the last few weeks. Yesterday, the humidity was up to 74% in there. I can take a warm day, but the thick air does me in.
> 
> My dad went to an auction last week and picked up 600 bdft of cherry & walnut for $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ClammyBallz


Hearing stories like this make me feel like










But I feel your pain on the humidity. Been in the 90s and like 75%+ here. Can't wait till backyard fire pit weather.


----------



## Slyy

> Aren t you flattering yourself?
> 
> - duckmilk


You cut deep with the truth Duck, real deep.

So, coffee in Casa Slyy, she knows who's cup is who's


----------



## 7Footer

A little late to the party, but damn Fridge, you stay safe down there homie!

LOL @ 'all inch of it' .... Waving his portobello around like a mad man.

Sorry for all the remodeling / contractor issues Todd! But your knowledge of vintage ARN is seriously impressive.


----------



## jmartel

How's the flooding, Fridge?


----------



## smitdog

^Nice mugs Jake! My brother has a Vader shirt that says "Same face, different day." lolz

Haven't heard back about my missing saw parts yet and I had a little time late last night so I dug into the bolt bucket and found the 4 I needed to mount the trunnions to the cabinet, woop woop! Also managed to get the arbor into the arm, no pressing required just some gentle persuasion with a rubber mallet. Came together pretty easily!










I tried to put a blade on so I could see how smooth the arbor would spin. It's nice and smooth but the blade was too tight on the shaft and I couldn't get it to slide all the way to seat against the inside arbor flange. It gets stuck right where the shaft switches from threaded to smooth. Didn't try any other blades so I'm not sure if it's a blade issue or my other thought when I looked at the manual was that the inner flange looks like it is supposed to be thicker than the outer. Mine are both identical so maybe the inner flange is too thin and the blade is not stopping where it should. Check out the manual diagram.










Maybe I'll just try a few different blades and see if that's the problem…


----------



## smitdog

Anybody looking for a track saw Grizzly has the DeWalt 28V cordless one in their outlet for a good price. Stumbled on it and thought it looked like a pretty good deal, I've seen the corded ones that low but not sure about the battery ones. Cordless would be nice for a track saw if you don't have a ton of cuts to make.


----------



## Slyy

Diagram wise, it sure looks like the inside bearing/washer is quite a bit thicker. Seems it should be a fairly common part to find?

'39 Uni hunt still in progress. Went to physically check it out today. Already told the guy my highest offer was less than half what he was asking and that'sIF I don't have to replace a bunch of bearings etc. He seems like he just wants it gone by not quite for free, apparently has sat in the exact same spot in his garage, unmolested, for about 7 years (is got enough garage trash and mud dauber nests to lend credence to that). Trunnions look intact with no broken teeth but it's got a very non-original motor, with no capacitor, so I couldn't even test it for running. It'd take a lot of time to get it back again but it'd be fun. Only big issue other than motor was that the blade tilt was well rusted and I didn't want to force it and potentially break any gear teeth.




























As you can see, it's definitely spent some time outside.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm not quite sure what's going on with that motor mount, but that doesn't look factory. I have a 1940 Unisaw and the motor mount looks the same as my early 90's uni as well. I've attached pictures for reference. Despite its neglect and molestation it would still be a way cool project!


----------



## smitdog

Ouch Jake, that's in rough shape… tough to offer much more than scrap price considering the work that would go in to it and the unknown motor state. Given the interior rust I'd poo myself if it didn't need new bearings, looks like a total strip down and rebuild to me. No fence with it too, right? I don't think I could pay any more than $75-100 for that thing, and that might be too generous! If you can work it out it sure would be awesome to resurrect that beast! Good luck!


----------



## TheFridge

I got lucky. There were many neighborhoods that stopped the water on the way to my house and it petered out before it got to me. Going home tomorrow to unpack everything and prepare to take on flooded friends or family. The shop is off limits…

It pretty much flooded all around me. I still don't understand it. Ready for my own bed.


----------



## Brit

That's good news Fridge, but not so good for your friends and family. Look after them. It's a long road back once you've been flooded that badly and they'll need a lot of support.


----------



## TheFridge

They can go to hell Andy 

Edit: just kidding next couple weeks are gonna be long ones. Demo starts ASAP. Luckily I have a home base to go back to.

I didn't get out much so I don't have any good pics but my peeps do










Cajun navy  that's about right.


----------



## ToddJB

Took the day off to bed around for kitchen work.

Windows installed









Two treads done, third is drying in clamps










Beams are up










Bunch of other little odds and ends done too. I earned my sore back today.


----------



## chrisstef

Theres something i envy about that cajun lifestyle right there fridge. The cajun navy. Hell yea. Im flad you were spared brother. Sounds like your good deed got repaid. Back to earnin points again.

Todd. That looks great! Whats the ceiling surface gonna be?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef the ceiling will be 2.5-3" planks painted white.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Aaaaaalllll righty then.

According to Channel 12, anyone who is going out in the Ringgold /Tunnel Hill area about now had better have an umbrella AND a raincoat! And probably a hazmat suit too!


----------



## TheFridge

Ha. Scat showers and great floods. What's the world coming to?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Ha. Scat showers and great floods. What s the world coming to?
> 
> - TheFridge


It is apparently becoming ********************tier by the minute Fridg. Good news is, I live south of there.


----------



## bandit571

Blame it all on that church up in Kentucky that was building an Ark…...


----------



## Slyy

Damn glad you're more or less okay Fridge and ebb more so that you can make base for those friends that weren't so lucky.

Todd, remodel is looking good. Beams are a nice touch and I bet they'll set of well with the white betwixt them.

Yeti, from what I could tell, he has one of the Leesons made to fit a Uni mounting bracket. It has a slightly smaller footprint than the bullet motor. That being said, as much rain as the rest of its seem, I'm not too hopeful about how well the motor on it would work. I'd like to pick the thing up and restore it, but no way am I gonna sink a more money in it up front figuring in what it's gonna cost on the back end.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah that can be a slippery slope, for everything you see that's wrong there's gonna be more you don't see. A perfectly restored, period correct four footer with the right fence, motor, goose egg motor cover and dust door would be worth a very pretty penny to the right person. It would also be a pricey endeavor to get that saw into absolute perfect shape. Hope the seller's willing to work with you, I can imagine everyone here would love to see that brought back to it's former glory.


----------



## terryR

Glad the water is receeding, Fridge. Sure seems that these 1,000 year floods are happening more frequently the past decade or so? Or maybe I'm just older and paying attention to the news more?

Nice work, Todd! New windows are something awesome everyone should enjoy at least once.

Dammit, I let my hands get all soft and weak while sanding pipes in the shop. Burned and popped FOUR blisters on my hands just digging in ONE fence pole yesterday! Today, I can barely grasp coffee. I've never worn gloves for man work, but I'll try a pair tomorrow!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are solid Fridge.

That is fantastic Todd. Day off work to be there for supervision…. Fuggin'. Uhhgg.

No shame in wearing gloves Terry.


----------



## chrisstef

You just need to dunk your hands in some roofing tar Terry.

I carved a sign that says "Meatfest" for a group of us going camping in Sept. Should probably dangle a dillski from it.


----------



## jmartel

> I carved a sign that says "Meatfest" for a group of us going camping in Sept. Should probably dangle a dillski from it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Let me guess. First party game is called "hide the sausage".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Funny ish.


----------



## chrisstef

You know me better than that Jmart. Sausage is soooo blasé. We're Italians up here in new England. First game is gobble the capicolla.


----------



## jmartel

Well if you were from Rhode Island, I might have said Soupy instead. Course, I'd also assume you'd be wearing a wife beater with a big gold chain necklace as well.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, what were the bolts you used to join your counter top sections together?


----------



## chrisstef

Oddly enough i thinj they called em countertop bolts but ill link ya in a few. Get the allen screw adjustable ones not the ones u adjust with a wrench.

Zipbolts

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=71046&cat=3,43586,43588


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet. Thanks homes.


----------



## 7Footer

First Meatfest game - Braciole deepthroat contest.

I feel your pain Terry, I'm a blisterer.

Funk yeah Todd, gonna be sweet when the kitchen is done!

Good to hear your place was spared Fridger, sucks about everyone else though, good on you for helping out!


----------



## terryR

Grocery day today…scored some cheapo gloves at the borg. See if they last a day?

Also invested in a DeWalt battery powered weedeater. Wanted a small tool for the immediate yard. Will test it out to see if it's worth the $$$...

You guys with yards can thank me later!


----------



## chrisstef

My little 3/4 of an acre just laughed at you Terry. Even I wont use electric. For shame.

Just kiddin … I had a B&D one back in the day it it worked just fine and it was an early 18V model.


----------



## terryR

I've got a beast of a Stihl, cruise control and all, but I'm getting too old to swing it for more than 30 minutes at a time.

NOT my johnson guys, the Stihl! LOL!


----------



## jmartel

Sad day yesterday. All of my hand tools went into storage while the house is on the market. Don't want anyone walking off with them. The rest of the stuff left is all larger and harder for someone to walk away with. I'm fairly certain that the apartment we are moving into is going to give us access to the garage, but I won't be doing any work in there. Just storing stuff.


----------



## Brit

> You just need to dunk your hands in some roofing tar Terry.
> 
> I carved a sign that says "Meatfest" for a group of us going camping in Sept. Should probably dangle a dillski from it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Do you get your meat delivered to your back door Stef? ) BTW you know the drill, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ToddJB

I believe the emoticon you were looking for was ( )*( ) Andy


----------



## chrisstef

Now Andy, I don't know how they do it over the pond but my butcher is a very nice guy and he comes right in the front door. And welcomed at that. But he also only delivers while I'm at work. My wife usually answers the door.

"Like same the butcher bringing alice the meat, like fred flinstone drivin around with bald feet" +10 man points if anyone gets that lyric without google. Band name will do.

Pic incoming .. unfinished.


----------



## TheFridge

In the words of the almighty Dewey Cox, "Let's Duet. In ways the make us feel good"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Stef!


----------



## duckmilk

Good news Fridge.

Those steps are looking great Todd. That kitchen is going to look smart also.

Sorry about the tools Jmart.

My son's most recent guitar build.


----------



## duckmilk

Just about done with the shop floor. It's been dragged out because I used siliconized caulk to adhere the furring strips to the floor. Needless to say, without any ventilation underneath and using treated furring strips (still moist), it takes days for each section to set up. Thus, I've put two 4×8' sections down and wait 3-4 days for it to set before moving on. Shoulda used pure silicone or liquid nails.

In progress










The last 4"' x 80" section is gluing up on the table to the right (under the clamps).










There was a 4" wide section all along the back wall to finish. I didn't want to buy a whole sheet of ply, so I took thinner leftover material and face glued them to get the correct thickness.


----------



## Brit

LOL Todd.

That looks great Stef.

Duck your work is inspiring. The shop is really taking shape now and that guitar - Wow!.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Grocery day today…scored some cheapo gloves at the borg. See if they last a day?
> 
> Also invested in a DeWalt battery powered weedeater. Wanted a small tool for the immediate yard. Will test it out to see if it s worth the $$$...
> 
> You guys with yards can thank me later!
> 
> - terryR


I have the Dewalt 40v weed eater and it's a beast. I won't go back to gas. It's pretty big and bulky though. Did you get the 20V?


----------



## putty

Duck, shop is looking great…you have a lot of room!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea duck!!! Both the guitar and shop look awesome.

Lookin for some ideas on a lil project for tge wiz. She lives in cubey land from 9-5 and she sends me this pic.










Those are three ring binders held with rubber bands. Poor woman deserves a proper stand so she can stand up and work. Ergonomics n stuff.

Obviously space is limited and she wont be using it all the time so either i needs to lay down flat and "pop up" or be knock down style. Ive got sone 1" threaded rod. Hydraulic actuators? Ehatta ya fellas think?

Ive found a knock down style that i can work with but something gangster would be … Well …. Gangster.


----------



## ToddJB

Give her gangster


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the comments on the shop. I'll be moving my stuff back in over the next few days (or weeks).

Yeah, my son has some skills that I lack.

I've got nothing for your problem Stef, I suk at that stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

Working on the last tread. The middle one. Made the top and bottom to spec, and took measurements of both in place so I could make the third match the others in height. Dude was a 1/4" off in this math. So the main part of the middle tread needs to be 1/2" instead of 3/4". I'm not worried about strength at is will be glued and nailed to 3/4 OSB on top of a ton of tubas. But it's just a lot to hog out.

Love this bit.










Hogs 1 3/4" wide and 1/2" deep in a single pass. Little scary/nerve wrecking at first.

But dang does it make a mess.


----------



## Brit

I hear ya Todd. Been there, done that, worn the t-shirt, eaten the pie.


----------



## Brit

Stef - Has your wife asked her employer for a solution? A lot of employers these days offer their employees the chance to have a height adjustable desk to allow them to stand or sit. Even if they won't supply a new desk, they might spring for a ready-made desktop alternative. Check out this link for ideas: http://www.staples.com/Sit-Stand-Desks/cat_CL215523

This is not exactly what you're looking for, but it is pretty gangster and I want one. I believe the word is 'Hoss': http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Industrial-Bronx-Crank-Desk-sit-stand-workstation-/121824525226?hash=item1c5d4ebbaa:g:sCYAAOSwxN5WVqt~


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - I'm feeling what youre layin down there brother. Youre a regular Bob Ross. A couple of well placed stops and it should lock into place. I hope I can make it small enough to fit inside her cube amongst the mountains of files.

Brit - Working for the State, which happens to be about 200 million in debt, they've got to fight for copier paper at this point. Granted there are plenty of perks in such employment but new gear isn't one of them unfortunately. Hoss is right on that desk, dayum!


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Duck, the shop is looking manly. Very nice.

Todd's drawings cast a long shadow. Bob Ross would be scared, if he were with us today. RIP Bob.

1/2" in one pass Todd? Damn, you got guts bud. That is serious material removal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That space is fantastic Duck. You've really busted it out quickly; funny when you say "dragged out" in reference to your work.

Todd you have chops brother. Inventive Ross indeed. You said hog. Twice.

That desk/table is amazing Andy!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amen Shane.


----------



## terryR

Duck, that guitar is sick. When I get pipes perfected, I'm moving in with your son for an apprentiship! Shop is looking awesome. Cannot believe you skipped the infloor heating. 

Stef, best I can do,


----------



## terryR

BL, I got the wimpy 20v. only option at the store.

would love this 36v Husqvarna, but $350 sans batteries and charger.










Plus…I'm on the wife's 'Horse Fence Budget' meaning I can buy whatever she cannot see while I am at the Borg, and she will think it's fence-related. "Oh yeah, we've had that weedeater for years." Would have to mail order a REAL tool and she would see UPS in the driveway. LOL!


----------



## chrisstef

I'm with ya Terry. I think that scissor mechanism is the way to go. Basically build a box over the top so when it hits the desk its flush and flat. I'm just wondering if I need two tiers, one for the keyboard and a slightly higher one for the monitor. My brain is telling me that the arms are going to need to be very stout so it wont want to bind up in those grooves. This is provided I got with all wood construction. My metal squills are very minimal. I'm gonna scrounge around the shop warehouse and see what kind of random goodies we've got tucked away in the nooks and crannies. Ya never know what kind of gold lays out there.


----------



## Brit

I doubt you will need two tiers Stef as the monitor has it's own stand which is height adjustable. If your wife has the height relationship of the monitor and keyboard set for when she is sitting down, that relationship wouldn't change just because she stood up. You will need somewhere for her mouse though.


----------



## Tim457

I'd go with the DeWalt Lithium string trimmer if they had a mower too. I want a rechargeable mower, but the batteries are a big cost, so I want the battery systems to be the same for mower, trimmer, and blower. Ryobi's are apparently junk batteries and Black and Decker is just junk in general, so that leaves some lesser known brands like EGO at home despot and Greenworks online.


----------



## ShaneA

Doesn't Stihl have a full line of Lithium stuff? Not sure my wallet could afford it, but it sure looks nice.


----------



## ShaneA

.


----------



## terryR

Husq batteries are $170 each. same for the charger.
All total, an easy $700 to avoid gas fumes.
If it lasts a decade, OK.

Yeah, I have the Ryobi rechargeable stuff, pure crap. I use the 18v chainsaw the most to cut logs down so the bandsaw can have a go at them.


----------



## DanKrager

This looks like a winner…wonder what it costs?

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Good call Andy. The knockdown version I was looking at would need to be modified to allow for the mouse. It had two adjustable height shelves, one of which I would extend out to the right for the mouse.

I just had a vision ….. T Track.


----------



## JayT

Let us know how that DeWalt 20V works, Terry. We've sold quite a few and had about half come back. With the motor mounted on the head, it can get full of plant matter and moisture and then quits.



> Doesn t Stihl have a full line of Lithium stuff? Not sure my wallet could afford it, but it sure looks nice.
> 
> - ShaneA


Yes, and some of the tools, including the trimmer and chainsaw are pretty nice, but the batteries are ungodly expensive. The mower that Stihl has that uses the same battery isn't anything to write home about, either. Right now EGO seems to have the best overall cordless lawn care lineup, but you can only get them at Home Depot.

I'm waiting to see Milwaukee's 18V Fuel lineup that is due out next spring. Response to the test units is really positive and then you are using a readily accessible and less expensive battery and charger platform that can share with construction tools.


----------



## jmartel

This is what a lot of people in my office use for a standing desk. Perhaps you can gleam some info with spring placement to make it easier to lift. Just a simple parallelogram setup like Todd posted might be hard to put up and down repeatedly.

https://www.amazon.com/Height-Adjustable-Standing-Desk-VARIDESK-Black/dp/B00JI6NCCK

Personally, I want a hammock desk. But I'm lazy.


----------



## chrisstef

Good looks Jmart. Certainly some food for thought. I got some tinkerin to do


----------



## terryR

Bummer, JayT, should've asked you first! I didn't notice the motor down at the base until it got wet. Major design flaw!

Seems to cut grass OK, not well. Sucks at small woody saplings. Wimpy enough that I felt comfortable using it in shorts and no shirt.

bottom line…looks like a waste of $199 after 5 minutes of use.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"bottom line…looks like a waste of $199 after 5 minutes of use." - Yikes. I hate that feeling, sorry Terry.


----------



## JayT

I think your wife ought to go this route, stef. No bending over needed to chuck all the stupid paperwork that happens in a government office.

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Or there's always this simple to build version


----------



## ToddJB

And done










Gonna start laying out the walnut for countertops now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, after looking at Jmart's link, I found these 2 also, and much cheaper.
This one holds up to 88 lbs:

https://www.amazon.com/Sit-stand-Workstation-Height-adjustable-Positions-Ergonomic/dp/B015E70EV8/ref=sr_1_18/168-4922567-2316241?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1471535983&sr=1-18&keywords=varidesk

Go through the pictures on the left side to see how this one works:

https://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Desk-Folding-Stand-Up/dp/B00DOWQYDS/ref=lp_9421565011_1_3/162-2214551-6718457?srs=9421565011&ie=UTF8&qid=1471536859&sr=8-3


----------



## Mosquito

Gents, anyone had replacement windows done? We're lookin' at replacing 6 windows with 4 (a pair of side-by-side sliders in the upstairs and downstairs living rooms will be turning into 3-lite slider picture window I think they're called). What seems like an average ballpark on that with Low-E double strength double pane, argon filled vinyl windows, lifetime warranties on everything (locks, frames, seals, slider mechanisms, fogging, clouding, , Energy star certified, etc)?

We've got an opportunity to have it done at a discounted rate if we agree to let them put a sign up for 60 days, write a testimonial, and use some before and after pictures. Price they quoted for removal, install, windows, everything included was $7200. Basically all the price numbers he was throwing out were pretty much what I was expecting pre-discount. I've read up quite a bit, reviews, BBB, etc and everything seems quite positive on both the company and the windows. Not sure on exact measurements on the windows, but estimate around 96"x42" for the big window, 36×42" for the other upstairs window, 36×30 on the smaller downstairs, and 96×30 on the wide downstairs.

House/Windows in question


----------



## Tim457

Interesting info, thanks JayT. Stihl doesn't even list a mower on their website for their cordless stuff, but they do have a bunch of other things like a sweeper and a cutoff saw and battery pruners. I can imagine the batteries are ridiculous, the largest EGO battery 56V 7.5Ah is almost $400 by itself and the self propelled mower it comes with is $600. Yikes. But cordless tools and no gas will make me happier. I see they even have a snowblower. I should really do that with a shovel though if my current snowblower craps out.

Sweet job on those steps Todd. Showing the GC how it's done.


----------



## Brit

Well done Todd, they look great.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, skip the low e. That's what shades and/or blinds are for. And besides, the seals will go in about 25 years and all that 'e' will escape anyway.

(I hate vinyl replacement windows).

Check terms on guarantee. Ours was 25 year, but amortized. So we'd get about $20 in trade for a bad window at this point. About 20% have failed (clouded) in that quarter century.


----------



## JayT

> Interesting info, thanks JayT. Stihl doesn t even list a mower on their website for their cordless stuff,
> 
> - Tim


Um, you mean like this one or this one

Stairs are looking great, Todd. Looks like you need about $1200 taken off the bill.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks fellers.

Walnut chopped up.










Need to make a lumber run. Shucks. Was a tad short.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mos I had Anderson double hung, double pane, (wood interior/vinyl-clad exterior), etc… windows installed in 1999 and am happy with them so far. No issue other than having to replace a balance spring. It's not much help, I understand. Of course I defer to Smitty's more relevant, experienced, and knowledgable estimation though.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Demo is full ghay.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, skip the low e. That s what shades and/or blinds are for. And besides, the seals will go in about 25 years and all that e will escape anyway.
> 
> (I hate vinyl replacement windows).
> 
> Check terms on guarantee. Ours was 25 year, but amortized. So we d get about $20 in trade for a bad window at this point. About 20% have failed (clouded) in that quarter century.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks Smitty. My understanding was that Low-E glass was a coating on the glass as part of the manufacturing process, not a filling that would escape? Obviously if there was a failed seal the argon fill would escape though. In the guarantee, they're fully covered for 20 years including replacement, and then amortized after that. I would be surprised if we stayed in this house for 20 years to be honest.

Good to know, thanks Tony.


----------



## ShaneA

Dude has a sign that says Meatfest, and he showed it here T. I don't think you have gone out on a thin limb with that proclamation.


----------



## Brit

I heard that Stef's going camping with his Chinese friend Wan Hung Lo. Don't know whether it's true or not.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Can't speak to cold weather and dual pane thermal windows Mos, but it is almost a necessity here in the desert during the summer. Cost recovery in electricity only takes a few years.


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough Shane but sometimes the obvious needs to be stated.


----------



## chrisstef

Now, now boys, no fighting over me. Maybe I got a little meat lovers pizza in me, maybe not, but this is a no judgement thread. Remember? Lol.

Argon filled windows and glass make a pretty cool little bang when ya smash em with sledge hammers.

Boys finally wrassled that door frame out of the building. This b!t(h was no joke. The dumpster guy laughed when he saw how little material was in the scrap dumpster … until he had to drop his tags after he saw the other tires going squishy.


----------



## summerfi

Home, home on the range…..
Howdy fellers. Still doing the fire thing, just east of Yellowstone. Heading home soon. Should get there by Saturday afternoon. My bed will feel good after sleeping in the truck for 17 days. You're welcome for protecting your scenic public lands from the ravages of wildfire.
P.S. - Supposed to snow tomorrow, but then we didn't get the 1/2" of rain they were calling for today. Temps have been as low as 30 at night.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crazy that it's that heavy.

... and I wasn't judging.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're safe Bob.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks T. Yea, 5 layers of welded 3/8" plate steel. Didn't see that comin. Fuggers got a bank vault demo'd for free. The 16" thick concrete walls were the easiest part of the job.

Good to hear from ya Bob. Glad youre safe, and as always, thank you for your service out there trying to tame the fires.

My little man turns 4 next week and will be riding a school bus in 2 weeks. Sheesh.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, be sure to check with the utility companies for low/no cost loans. We installed Pella windows and got a 5 year no interest loan. Way better than pulling the money out of the bank. The lenders may require LowE windows in order for you to qualify.


----------



## Brit

Safe travels Bob. We've missed you.


----------



## Mosquito

Will do Kevin. We haven't decided yet about finance vs cash, we can do either, but the utility companies route is a good idea I hadn't thought of yet. Our city offers some options, but they're relatively slow from what I've heard, go figure lol


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Mos, we took the loan for four years instead of five. We put in three casements, ten regular double hung, and four cellar windows.


----------



## jmartel

Mos, They make triple pane windows now. Depending on your heating cost and thermal efficiency of your house, it might be worth the extra money up front. Not sure how Minnesota is, but I know Washington state is super generous with the tax credits and rebates because of all the hippies here. It makes Solar stuff actually affordable in Seattle and the payback is only like 2-3 years from the panels on average. Even with all of our clouds.


----------



## Brit

We replaced all our windows with PVCu double glazing when we renovated our bungalow 10 years back. It was a good decision on balance. They keep out all drafts, drastically reduce outside noise, retain heat in the winter and you don't have to paint them every few years which means more time in the shop. The one thing I couldn't live with however was the PVCu window sills that came affixed to outside of the windows. I let the fitters install them and go on their way and once their van turned the corner, I cut off the window sills and replaced them with mahogany sills. Neighbours thought I was nuts until they saw the end result. They look amazing and we got the best of both worlds. I just have to give the window sills a coat of varnish every 6-7 years.


----------



## theoldfart

+1 to not liking the vinyl crap. We have the exterior clad but the inside is vertical grain DF. I hit it with Danish oil and wipe on poly. Redo the poly every three to four years. And they are incredibly quiet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stef, have you ever used thermite for demo? You'd certainly want to avoid using it around anything combustible, but it would go through those 5 layers of 3/8" steel like piss through snow.


----------



## duckmilk

I don't know about vinyl clad windows, ours are aluminum (aluminium Andy) and that is also what was on our previous house which was brick exterior.

Those treads look professional Todd.

Hurry home Bob 

Stef, at $.01 a pound (the latest price I got paid for recycled steel), that door would have bought you some beer. Shoulda snagged it ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Who was asking about electric service for their shop a little while back?
I just looked at the main service panel supplying mine and I only have 40 amps going to it. It can be easily upgraded because the wire I ran to it can handle more. I also have my own sub panel inside the wood shop. But, I am in there by myself and only run one tool at a time (plus AC and led lights). I don't foresee having any problems.
Like I said, I could easily put in a 50 amp breaker if needed., I think I have 10 ga wire going to it on a <50> run. A longer run might require larger wire.


----------



## Tim457

> Interesting info, thanks JayT. Stihl doesn t even list a mower on their website for their cordless stuff,
> 
> - Tim
> 
> Um, you mean like this one or this one
> 
> Stairs are looking great, Todd. Looks like you need about $1200 taken off the bill.
> 
> - JayT


Hah, yeah I eventually found those, but they have a page just for all their cordless tools, but it doesn't have the mower on it for some reason. http://www.stihl.com/cordless-tools.aspx Too bad you say their mower isn't that great, otherwise they make good stuff and their batteries are comparable in price to the EGO per Watt hour.

Stef is it worth it to you to try to scrap or sell stuff from your demos or is it cheaper to take it to the dump? That's a lot of scrap steel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Better windows (Pella, Anderson) would definitely be required next time around. All the other inputs are good, and I'm green with envy y'all have had excellent experiences vs. ours. If windows are truly like tools, you get what you pay for. My wife and I were young and broke, and spent good $, but didn't get 'name brand' windows and now it is what it is. A total of seventeen dbl hungs. But the wood originals were way past redeemable (with what I knew then, no sure if it'd be different now).


----------



## ksSlim

Mos, we live in Kansas. When we replaced our windows 12 years ago, The company that sold us windows, had lots of info on coatings relative to temperature and GPS location. If you're looking for temperature rise, select a certain depth (darkness) of coating, if you want to control air-conditioning loss pick a different coating.
I selected, triple pane with argon gas between the panes. After installation, We kept track of utility bills for 5 years.
We've saved 35% per month since installation. Paid for themselves in 5 years.
Windows were made in Iowa or Minnesota, they have plants in both states. I'll ask the OL the name of the company.

Slim


----------



## TheFridge

Hey Duck, the largest breaker a #10 can go on is a 30A.

#8 on a 50, #6 on a 60.

150 ish feet is the rule of thumb for sizing up the wire of a long run.


----------



## duckmilk

Thank you for that Fridge, I was guessing on the #10, but think that is right. I know it
is larger than #12 which I ran in the walls. Nevertheless, I don't run many electrical appliances and not all at one time, so I think I'm safe as is. There's always room for expansion if I need cause all I would need is to run another set of wiring to the woodshop, which is very easy.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah you should be fine bud.


----------



## TheFridge

My demon child








Mom and dads









My buddy's









One of the 3 dealerships I worked at today


----------



## theoldfart

Except for your daughter, looks pretty nasty Fridge! Guessing she has you under her power bud, might as well just surrender.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Fridge.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the info guys.

Yikes Fridge, glad you managed to stay out of all that


----------



## jmartel

That's rough, Fridge. Time to buy a boat and join the cajun navy.

Final shop cleaning today before it goes on the market next Tuesday. Not as clean as I'd have preferred it to be, but whatever. Plenty of room for people to walk around and look at everything.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Fridge that really sux. If you saw the flooding in West Virginia a month or so ago, some of that was areas I worked as a paramedic years ago. People who have never been through a flood like that, or yours, can't really understand it and people who have can't really explain it.

As for Demon Child, one of the saddest days in a man's life is the day you realize all of the kids are too big to ride on daddy's shoulders anymore. I am hoping for grandkids before I get too old to carry them.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, yesterday was Move In Day. 3000 Freshmen show up with all of their stuff over a 6 hour period. It's a lot like evacuating a small town but in reverse.

Conversation

Security : Sorry mam but the lot is closed… 20 minute parking for unloading only.

Her: But I have a reserved permit for this lot!

Security : Sorry mam, but you will have to park elsewhere and ride the shuttle.

Her: Well you should notify people about this!

Security : Yes mam, we do, via e-mail to everyone on campus.

Her: Well! ... I never got an e-mail about v this!

Security: No mam you didn't…. you got five e-mails. Last Friday, again on Monday and Tuesday, and two yesterday. Move along please.


----------



## chrisstef

No thermite yeti. Im pretty sure you need a blasting license in the state to use it. As to the steel it does all get sent to the scrapyard. We try and recycle as much as we can.

Damn fridge thats unreal man. Best of luck to you and your fam.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Explosives training.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is terrible Fridge! Sorry man.
Your daughter is adorable though.

Happy birthday lil N. Why will you be on the bus Stef?


----------



## terryR

We got all new windows last year. Andersen. All the bells and whistles. 16 installed, I believe for about 16K. (had a front door installed too, so price is high) Wife is looking up the figures now. Saving over $150 a month during the winter months since our old windows were very leaky. Hate the white plastic look, but they are tight as a drum, and work effortlessly.

Fridge, how much for the blue hemi with the pallet already loaded?

Duck, that was me asking about copper sizing, Thanks!

FWIW, 19 new ducklings arrived thursday. Damn they are messy creatures!


----------



## Brit

A little Friday humor for all you chicken lovers:


----------



## chrisstef

I must have worded it wrong, N will be on the bus Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can barely read Stef. It was my lack of comprehension that caused my confusion, no doubt.


----------



## johnstoneb

Mos
I just had all the windows replaced in my house early last summer. They were vinyl low e to meet the newest standard. They were definitely worth everything I paid. winter heat and summer cooling were both substantially lower. The vinyl windows are definitely much better than the old aluminum windows much better seal. curtains do cut down on heat gain inside the house but the there is still heat between the window and curtain. The low e coating reduces that gain considerably. If you were going to stay in the house for the rest of your life I would go with the vinyl clad wood Pella or Anderson.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I posted my splits from this morning's run but it did not stick for some reason.

Since returning from Europe I could not find strength in my stride, it's felt like I've been running in mud. No idea what the issue is and it has been wearing on my mind a little. This morning I at least got my splits in line even if they are slower than what I am content with.









It's Friday I'm going to the beach, fux work.


----------



## terryR

Tony, just remember, bud, YOU don't have to outrun the bear, you just have to outrun me. LOL!


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, we've seen your workbench Bondo pose, you ARE the bear…


----------



## theoldfart

He he, Mos does have a point!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good point Terry.

Competitiveness is not in my nature, my disappointment is solely in myself for not meeting previously proven performance standards.


----------



## AnthonyReed

#edit

Damn it. Okay thus site us effing with me this morning.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Good point Terry.
> 
> Competitiveness is not in my nature, my disappointment is solely in myself for not meeting previously proven performance standards.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Getting old Tony?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Absolutely Paul.

But the performance decline happened in a two week period so I am assuming it's not age. New shoes may be playing a part as well.


----------



## Tim457

That really sucks Fridge. Can't even imagine. Glad you stayed dry so at least people have a place to be.

Tony if you didn't take the two weeks completely off of running I'd bet it's sleep disruptions mostly and maybe diet related. Daniels Running Formula says about 10% fitness loss for taking a full week off but even that wouldn't explain that much difference. Most embarrassing though is that mile 3 split one second too slow. Hah.

Also got a 604 this morning for $5. News at 11.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, I have NOT seen Terry's Bondo pose, nor do I care to.


----------



## terryR

previous personal performance points? forget that ish! LOL!

I used to be able to carry 3 ropes and all my vertical caving gear and food/water for hours at a time while searching for elusive dark entrances in the woods. And even enjoyed it! Today i'm cussing while lifting a dingle 1×4 to nail it to the chicken coop. Hate working on a ladder! Hate it! Even 2 feet off the ground I'm scared as a little girl.


----------



## duckmilk

Cute kid Fridge. Those pictures are amazing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I did take two weeks off from running, though I was walking 9 to 18 miles a day. I figure it was a combination of the down time and new (more cushioned) shoes. It is slow to return however. No embarrassment involved, that mile I had to hurdle an errant sprinkler that was hitting the path so the two second variance is forgiven in my veiw. Thank you for the information Tim, I appreciate it. Congrats on the 604.

The decline was over the span of two weeks Terry, that is why it bothers me. Otherwise I am fine with the inevitable degradation.


----------



## TheFridge

Fred's Bar still has a foot of water in it









Boat just hanging out near the bridge.









Gas tanks that floated off. 









It's crazy to see boats in places they shouldn't be.


----------



## duckmilk

> Explosives training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Dang it Tim, now you've got me watching Red Green vids instead of doing something productive.
I did find this one though which employs the use of some woodworking hand tools:


----------



## terryR

Very weird, Fridge.
At first, you just see a bass boat up on the shore…then notice there's a fence in that lake! 
Glad you are dry.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Too funnyDuck! I am a long time member of Possum Lodge and don't consider watching the videos to be a waste of time.

We had a guy in my firehouse who was a card carrying chef. Every time we worked on a Tuesday (our kitchen cleaning day) he would clean the kitchen and cook dinner. He would put a wok on the range and roll the trash can up to the refrigerator. Item by item he would take everything out and either wipe it down and put it back, toss it in the trash, or dump it in the wok.

What he came up with was A) never the same thing twice, B) always delicious, and C) know by all as "Train Wreck".


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## duckmilk

^ now if that glass of water (?) was schnapps, mmmmm

Tim, there is another of Red Green showing how to use a table saw, hilarious.


----------



## KelvinGrove

"Miter is a French word that means…..not butt".

Too funny.

I love the campfire sing along. My favorite part of lodge meetings.


----------



## duckmilk

Just saw Automatic Lawn Mower, I was crying while laughing. Thanks for the fun Tim


----------



## KelvinGrove

No matter what I do to it, I can't get LJ to show my icon pic right side up.


----------



## chrisstef

Knockdown style.


----------



## woodcox

That is nuts fridge. Sorry for your troubles and I'm glad you're doing ok.

That looks like the knees stef.

Wifey has hated the bar height setup we got when married. She be short. I took all of it down 6" to standard height. With no rocking. The low stretchers look off but it will do.


----------



## duckmilk

You forgot to cut her chair down WC.

Tim, send out a help call to Tony, he can help.

That knockdown style would work, you could even hinge the sides to fold and put small racks on the back to store the shelves.


----------



## chrisstef

no rocking is a feat all by itself woody. Nice save.


----------



## terryR

Kelvin, the code here knows when you hold the camera sideways for a photo, and you cannot correct it. Take another photo, or use an image editor to rotate the photo, then upload it again. sux, huh?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Kelvin, the code here knows when you hold the camera sideways for a photo, and you cannot correct it. Take another photo, or use an image editor to rotate the photo, then upload it again. sux, huh?
> 
> - terryR


Thanks Terry. For some reason LJ rotates 90 clockwise when I take the picture in portrait but not so when I take it in landscape. I recropped the pick (not sure what the new ratio is) but it corrected the problem.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am late to the party but it looks like you have it fixed.


----------



## terryR

I haven't been late to a party in a long time.
Worse, I haven't been to a party in even longer!

My priorities seem to be way messed up. LOL.


----------



## Tim457

Ok here's that 604 I picked up. A little rough shape with cracked tote and chips off the base of the knob, but I can't complain too much.









Tote is a pretty clean break and should repair ok, but the knob would be tougher. I have a piece of rosewood that might be thick enough but I don't have a decent lathe or skills. Anyone willing to sell me one?

Also picked up a 78 today that's complete except one of the thumbscrews has been replaced with a slotted screw. If anyone has been looking for one let me know.


----------



## Tim457

Nice work Woody. I like that design for function stef, but obviously your opinion is of no matter here. What's wifey say? Can regular plywood handle the fingers on those different settings being so small?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Ok here s that 604 I picked up. A little rough shape with cracked tote and chips off the base of the knob, but I can t complain too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote is a pretty clean break and should repair ok, but the knob would be tougher. I have a piece of rosewood that might be thick enough but I don t have a decent lathe or skills. Anyone willing to sell me one?
> 
> - Tim


I think I could spin one out for you. I would do one in something cheap and send it to you for evaluation / approval before doing one in rosewood. PM me if interested.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Ok here s that 604 I picked up. A little rough shape with cracked tote and chips off the base of the knob, but I can t complain too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote is a pretty clean break and should repair ok, but the knob would be tougher. I have a piece of rosewood that might be thick enough but I don t have a decent lathe or skills. Anyone willing to sell me one?
> 
> - Tim


I think I could spin one out for you. I could make one out of something cheap and send it to you for approval. If you like it then we could make one from rosewood.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## chrisstef

I like the hinge idea duck. The storage too.

Fingers are my worry too. Id have to run the grain horizontal if i went with hardwood. I was showin hog and he suggested laminating 2 sheets of 1/2" ply in opposite directions. Ill likely fab up a quick n dirty one before moving on. Maybe cut down on the number of fingers. It seems to be the most simplistic design.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The first steps have been taken on the road to glass-cutting heaven:



















Now to find 4' of wall space to install it.


----------



## theoldfart

I think those windows you've been working on are affecting you Smitty!


----------



## Tim457

> I like the hinge idea duck. The storage too.
> 
> Fingers are my worry too. Id have to run the grain horizontal if i went with hardwood. I was showin hog and he suggested laminating 2 sheets of 1/2" ply in opposite directions. Ill likely fab up a quick n dirty one before moving on. Maybe cut down on the number of fingers. It seems to be the most simplistic design.
> - chrisstef


Isn't that the same as a higher quality ply with more plys like baltic birch? What about a wood metal wood sandwich? 1/4" ply or 1/8" thick veneer on both sides of a 3/16 piece of steel would be plenty strong.



> I think I could spin one out for you. I would do one in something cheap and send it to you for evaluation / approval before doing one in rosewood. PM me if interested.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Appreciate it. PM on the way. Since it's just chips out of the bottom near the ring, I think it was DonW that turned the bottom of the knob to a tenon and glued on a new piece and turned that down. Anyway we can work something out.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Depending on how much is left, it may be possible to turn it down and then put a sleeve over it. Then turn the sleeve to the final profile. Short of a new one from one piece that would give you the most solid joint.


----------



## bandit571

Tornado warnings all over the place! One confirmed on the ground about two counties west of here. Reports of a semi blown off the road, as well. There is a creek running across the floor of the Dungeon Shop.

Most of the bad stuff went just south of here. One of the nice things about having the highest point nearby, storms seem to split up and go around us. Other than all that rain…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Be careful Bandit. I hope gets past without too much damage.

And for all, here is one of the main systems I use for work. It let's you set up your own alert parameters by location and type of weather.

https://inws.ncep.noaa.gov/


----------



## chrisstef

Lol very true tim. Likely no metal though. I aint got the squills and my wife aint a weighlifter either lol. The stand desk wont be a permanent fixture so itll need to be collapsible or stashable.

Imagine bein stuck under a mattress, inside a bathtub, with bandito, riding out a twister. Lol. Stay safe bandit.

7 chubbed up ^


----------



## jmartel

More from JCousteau today. All little creatures.

Hermit crab









Tidepool Sculpin









Coonstripe Shrimp









White-Lined Dirona Nudibranch


----------



## TheFridge

Gotta love them nudis J.

That better be a banana in your pocket bandit…


----------



## chrisstef

.

Didnt work.


----------



## jmartel

Fridge loves my nudi pictures.

And yeah, they're probably the most colorful things in the sound here. Those ones are pretty big. Most of them are pretty damn small and hard to find/photograph.


----------



## TheFridge

I want. To eat. That shrimp.

Edit: my mouth watered when I saw that shrimp.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang JMart, you're getting the hang of that underwater camera. Those are the best pics yet.

Oh, and the planer lives!


----------



## 7Footer

That looks tasty, Todd….

+1 jcousteau, those are the best pics yet. Nudis too, bonus.

Tony stop whining about your splits, you fuggin Nancy. 
try gettin jerked off under the table in front of the whole damn family, then come talk to me about 'real problems', 'team player!'

Had a short battle with a mud dauber today, unbelievable how persistent those little SOB's are.. I was putting in a window ac and knocked out its nest when I removed the screen (didn't realize there was a nest before I walked right in and popped out the screen), had to bat the little MF'ers away 3x with the screen, closed the window, and then watched it freak out that it's home was destroyed and start rebuilding it IMMEDIATELY, dude was making trips and bringing back little pieces of mud (which was just as crazy because where is this thing finding mud when its a hundy out and hasn't rained in weeks) and building a new domicile within 30 seconds, it was the craziest ******************** i've ever seen, idk why I didnt film it. I finally dispatched him with some hornet spray, told him to suck it.

By the way I have Pella windows, they are pretty tits, you guys would be angry if you saw how many huge windows I have and knew what I paid for them / with installation. It was absurd, my bro use to work for pella, he hooked me up bigtime, no tugs required.

I got to cut 4 tubas today…. not woodworking but it was cutting wood, closest I've come to shop time since i finished the toy chests (btw we got thank you notes from the girls, one of the girls said, "thank you for the big wooden box" hahahahahaahah I was dying laughing! But today I was re-framing the basement bathroom where the door use to be, also finally filled the rest of the window hole up with ceeeeement, something i've put off for well over a year, was nice working in the chill basement today, it was 102 here this afternoon!!


----------



## Tim457

Dang Jcousteau, those are some sweet pictures. I agree with fridge, my first reaction to the shrimp was to want to throw it on the barbie.

You motor boating sob, 7.


----------



## Brit

> - AnthonyReed


Why do you always drink a glass of water with your coffee Tony? I've noticed quite a few people do that, but why? There's water in the coffee y'know. )

Been refinishing a big mahogany bay window sill this weekend. It was more rubbing than my sick shoulder could handle. It ain't perfect, but she likes it and that's good enough for me.


----------



## terryR

Wow.
Those are friggin amazing shots, JDiver.
Crisp and well-lit.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks all. Trying to get in as much diving as possible before our trip in October. There's only so much I can practice on little fish when I'm going to be taking photos of Whale sharks and Hammerhead sharks in a month and a half. Going to be out of the water for a few weeks while we are selling/moving and our regulators are being serviced. Once I get back I'll probably trade out that lens for one more suited to little creatures.

Andy, what finish did you use? It looks gorgeous. Rubbed it out with what? (steel wool, brown paper bag, etc.)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Spent some time cleaning the shop. Threw out enough scrap to build a fire in the pit ( all pine so can't even roast a marshmallow on it) but it's too hot for a fire anyway. Am I the only one who saves every scrap big enough to put an 18 gauge pin nail in?

Anyway at this rate the shop should be spotless….in abut 18 more months.


----------



## chrisstef

I think they regurgitate tge mud 7. But i could be wrong. That sob wouldnt have had a chance to rebuild in my hood.

Nice rubbin andy!

Ohh and killer plug for kids toys todd. Thanks broski!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Death to the daubers!

Information on the subject from a bunch of hired killers.

http://www.orkin.com/stinging-pests/wasps/mud-dauber-wasps/

And information on what does NOT work.






We hope you enjoyedthis public service announcement


----------



## bandit571

Little wet today in the shop..









Hoping a fresh batch of shavings will soak it up..









Maybe?


----------



## jmartel

And it's finally running.










Turns out the problem was with the wiring harness I swapped in. Switched back to the old one and it fired up. Now to see how much I can get done today and maybe get it roadworthy before having to put everything away.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, I am 43 and I would still sit down and play with that crane. Don't think they had those when I was a kid.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ya know Shane, if instead of "playing" with the crane you, "engage the child in activites to enhance the development of coordinated motor skills" you could even get some kind of government grant to pay you for having fun.

If you could pass a background check.


----------



## TheFridge

I think this truck needs an alignment. Bad.









A pool in a class room









Baby girl


----------



## woodcox

What a doll! Great pic fridge. That truck looks ready for the track.

That looks dank bandit.

I'll bet N lost his mind unwrapping that thing. We had erector sets growing up. I prolly past some hardware at some point.

We spent the afternoon in Park City today. Cool little Honda spotted just off main st.








Also a climbing wall that you can just jump off into the pool.








You can ride tubes down these. Zip lines above. We rode the alpine slides, like sledding down a water slide.








And these two in the parking lot.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, that rub job looks great. Based upon a few things you've said, and some pics, and your known skill, I'd love to your your house - and shop.

Stef, sweet action. You put any heft in the counter weight yet and tested that puppy out?

Woody, that CB makes me miss my 650. I wasn't quite that cafe'ed out but was getting there. Took up too much shop space. It won't be my last bike.


----------



## Brit

> Andy, what finish did you use? It looks gorgeous. Rubbed it out with what? (steel wool, brown paper bag, etc.)
> 
> - jmartel


I used Ronseal Diamond Hard Clear Gloss varnish which is water-based and quick drying. I have a love/hate relationship with it really. I chose it because my wife wanted a finish that she could put a vase of flowers on without worrying about whether it would leave a mark. That bay window sill is a difficult area to use a brush because you have the walls at either end and the angled windows at the back which mean you have to keep angling your brush and pulling away from them. That proved to be an issue because no matter how fast I worked, I was not able to keep a wet edge and get the varnish to flow out. The upside of quick drying varnish is that it is touch dry in 15-20 mins and you can recoat after 1 hour. So in the end I just splashed on 4 coats with no sanding in between, then I sanded with nylon pads, coarse & medium. I then hit it with one more coat and used the nylon pads again (coarse, medium and fine) to rub out the brush marks. Once I had it leveled, I gave it two coats of furniture wax and buffed it out.



> Andy, that rub job looks great. Based upon a few things you ve said, and some pics, and your known skill, I d love to your your house - and shop.
> 
> - ToddJB


Thanks Todd. I doubt my house is any better than your house, except for the fact that I don't have to worry about sticky little fingers messing up the paintwork anymore.


----------



## chrisstef

Havent put any ballast in her yet Todd but its on the list of things to do with little buddy. It can hold over a half pound. In nice and tight I bet that puppy can pick some weight. I'm still trying to get him not to grind the gears on it. All we need is a RC dozer and dump truck for a full job site worth of equipment. I'm runnin the excavator.


----------



## terryR

Andy, that window sill looks fantastic! Sorry about the bum shoulder, mine has been killing me for a week.


----------



## terryR

Another featureless bowl from yard wood (Chinese Poplar),


----------



## ToddJB

With grain like that, Terry, no features are required.

Boyfriends - any suggestions for a finish cut blade for a circ saw?


----------



## jmartel

I don't use it a lot, but I have a 60T blade for my track saw. Leaves super clean cuts. I used a 60T for my circular saw when I had that as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is super cool Smitty!!! What was the impetus, was it the recent rehab project?

Congrats on the Planner Todd!

I like the chop job Woodcox. Parking lot a$$holes.

"Why do you always drink a glass of water with your coffee Tony?" - Espresso is thick and in case I kiss her on the mouth I like my pallet to be clean Andy. That mahogany looks awesome.

I am totally missing the joke in the alignment picture; I'm ashamed. Gawd that flooding sucks. Your daughter is adorable.

A Nancy?!! I hope you get stung you fugger.

Congrats Nathan, pops did you right.

That is stunning Terry.


----------



## chrisstef

Espresso will give you that donkey breath. Nice choice T.


----------



## Brit

Yeah but if you down an espresso and then chase it with a glass of water, you could have just ordered an Americano in the first place and saved on the washing up. Just thinking out loud, not criticizing. I'll go back to minding my own business now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

An americano will leave a funk in the gullet as well, I err on the side of caution. Besides I am always thirsty.


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldn't have pegged you for a Starbucks junky Andy but you seem to know a lot about foo foo coffee drinks. Triple frothed milk, non aspartame sugar substitute, 3/4 half caf with a sprinkle of cinnamon and 1 ice cube kinda guy aint cha?


----------



## ToddJB

If I buy coffee - it's an Americano. But if it's being server up free I lack preference.

Thanks, JMart. Amazon Prime just got a 60T Freud blade added.


----------



## AnthonyReed

An americano is how most of the world makes the equivalent of our typical cup of coffee Stef: espresso + hot water.


----------



## jmartel

I think I'm the only person in Seattle that can't stand coffee. Can't drink even the most froo froo of the drinks. Stuff's nasty.

Todd: That's probably the one I used on my circular saw for a while. Good blade.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh … you can cancel my crappy joke then.


----------



## Brit

I did used to like a skinny latte Stef, but I was getting too fat. Now I'm invariably an Americano kind of guy. BTW, Starbucks is ********************e. I much prefer Café Nero.

I'll tell you a story about Starbucks though. A few years back, I was on the most boring training course in the whole wide world. Each day I couldn't wait for the morning break so I could walk around the corner and get a skinny latte with an extra shot. After I placed my order, the girl would always ask for my name so she could write it on the cup. I didn't mind telling her my name, but what really used to piss me off was that as soon as she said "Can I have your name please?", she would continue her conversation with her friend and not pay attention to what I said resulting in me having to repeat it. After about 4 days of this I'd had enough, so when she asked for my name I said "Jedimiah". I could see that she was struggling to spell it and when my drink was ready the barista shouted "Grande skinny latte for Jedi". Laughing my arse off, I turned back to the girl who'd served me and in my best Yoda accent I said "Do or do not, there is no try."


----------



## KelvinGrove

What's with all the espresso, Americano stuff…next thing ya know you guys will be eating quiche. For me, I have a magic coffee cup. When I come out of the shower in the morning it is setting on the vanity, full and hot. I have no idea how it gets there but I sure am lucky to have it.


----------



## Mosquito

I just drink water on the rocks, unless I drink it straight from a bottle. I'm hardcore like that, first thing in the morning.


----------



## terryR

Cannot stand Starbucks crap.

I'm lucky to have an ol' timer an hour away that roasts beans daily in this vintage machine from the 1800's. UPS is happy to deliver every 10 days so I get freshly roasted beans to grind at home. Makes all the difference in the world!

After tasting Indonesian and African beans roasted the same week as I drink them, there's nothing to compare! Vacation really sucks since I have to drink that stale crap

Yes, I am The Home Boy.


----------



## 7Footer

Hell yeah Stef, N-dawg must be loving it, that crane is boss!

+Another on that rub job Andy, looks great. Jedi status.

Crazy about the school Fridge, the scale of all the damage done from that flooding is mind blowing.

Also mind blowing is the figure in that chinese poplar. Holy cow.

Thanks for the mud dauber info KG..

Did you guys see the mongolian wrestler's coaches freak out and rip their clothes off in protest at the bronze medal wrestling match yesterday? WOW. And the Prime Minister of Japan warping through the Mario tube in Rio was pretty effin hilarious. http://screengrabber.deadspin.com/wrestling-bronze-medal-match-ends-in-controversy-mongo-1785562325


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA!!! "*I strip in defiance of you!!!*"


----------



## bandit571

Coffee either has to have Jack Daniels in it, or Bailey's…...I like my coffee at least 40 proof…...


----------



## Brit

I saw it 7. I was cracking up. They went further than that screengrab shows though, all the way down to their skiddies. Some of the judges in some of the disciplines did make some dubious decisions in Rio though.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah the full video is below that GIF Andy… I could not believe it, was watching a wrap up show of it and it had just happened, super awkward for the host guy.

Right Tony, apparently in Mongolia the standard of protest is to strip down to your undies! LOL


----------



## Brit

> What s with all the espresso, Americano stuff…next thing ya know you guys will be eating quiche.
> - KelvinGrove


Kelvin, you'll be glad to know I hate quiche. Looks like barf with a pastry crust.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I fuggin love quiche. Whats not to like; egg, cheese, flaky pie crust?


----------



## ToddJB

I bet you love Mongol Beef in your quiche


----------



## chrisstef

I second the quiche sucks motion. Sooo soft and squigey. If ya wanna be a wet twinkie just come on out and say it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No beef.

Soft and squigey? Where? It's like a frittata in a pie crust for fux sake…


----------



## Brit

> I fuggin love quiche. Whats not to like; egg, cheese, flaky pie crust?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


No wonder your splits are down Tony. LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

Who eats fritattas for that matter? That's the spaghetti baked with eggs n stuff, no?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Egg and cheese is good fuel Andy, I am not blaming my weak runs on that.

Damnit Stef, you're trying to piss me off just 'cause you got outted…. I gonna guess you are northern Italian.

The word frittata comes to us from the Italian fritta for "fried." It is believed that the frittata - like the French omelette and Spanish tortilla - was introduced in Europe by the Arabs. This implies that the frittata made its way to Sicily before becoming popular in peninsular Italy some time after the year 900, or even after the Norman conquest of Sicily beginning in 1061. This places it in good company, for the Arabs introduced a number of foods in Sicily, including oranges, mulberries and sugar. The frittata, tortilla and omelette are close cousins, perhaps even siblings, but they're not identical.

What's the difference between a frittata and an omelette (the traditional French version of the omelet)? Each food expert has a different answer, but most would agree that a frittata is made from beaten eggs into which various ingredients are thoroughly mixed with cheese (before cooking), and the complete mixture is then fried slowly over a medium flame in extra virgin olive oil, whereas an omelette consists of beaten eggs rapidly cooked (in butter) into which the cheese and other contents are then added and folded. In other words, the frittata's ingredients are mixed into the eggs, but the omelette's are contained in a kind of crepe. It may take five or six minutes to fry a frittata, but a decent omelette can be cooked in two or three minutes. Best of Sicily

-

Frittata is an egg-based Italian dish similar to an omelette or crustless quiche, enriched with additional ingredients such as meats, cheeses, vegetables or pasta. The word frittata is Italian and roughly translates to "fried". Wikipedia


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, and it worked. Just breakin stones.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuxer.


----------



## Tim457

Penalty for running away from an opponent so they can't score on you is the right call. But gotta give the Mongolians credit for a creative protest.

I feel like I can eat my quiche/frittata/whatever you want to call it with an air of sophistication now. Thanks Tony.


----------



## Tugboater78

Made some new storage today, not quite done, but useable


----------



## ToddJB

Nice tug.

There's always vacancies at the Bates Motel. Always watching. Waiting.










Also, took 15 minutes to finally organize these dang things.










Card file is pretty perfect for this. Got another empty drawer for more when they inevitably need to show up.


----------



## Tim457

> What s with all the espresso, Americano stuff…next thing ya know you guys will be eating quiche. For me, I have a magic coffee cup. When I come out of the shower in the morning it is setting on the vanity, full and hot. I have no idea how it gets there but I sure am lucky to have it.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I just caught this, but apparently the Galactic Empress uses advanced methods to keep you in line.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You bet Tim, eggy goodness.

Nice work Tug.

That's slick Todd.


----------



## terryR

Shop time, Tug? You getting nervous yet?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Here is the way to eat eggs.















I used to make em for the guys in the fire house when it was my turn to cook. They called them "cholesterol bombs"


----------



## AnthonyReed

"the" way?


----------



## Brit

Now you're talking. You can't beat a good Scotch egg, especially when they are warm and the yoke is slightly runny.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"No" to hard boiled eggs (deviled, deep fried, peel and eat, doesn't matter, don't like 'em). Sometimes poached, not quiched, omelettes outstanding and frittatas sound interesting. Friend on a burger also a nice, occasional treat. Over-easy in a haystack, over-medium when it rides shotgun with bacon and hashbrowns.

Damn.

Now I'm hungry…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> "No" to hard boiled eggs (deviled, deep fried, peel and eat, doesn t matter, don t like em). Sometimes poached, not quiched, omelettes outstanding and frittatas sound interesting. Friend on a burger also a nice, occasional treat. Over-easy in a haystack, over-medium when it rides shotgun with bacon and hashbrowns.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Now I m hungry…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


"There is nothing which cannot be improved by the liberal application of bacon"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Word.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Snowy morning and up early…. HUGE big country breakfast, ham, bacon, AND sausage, a pile or biscuits, hash browns, eggs, pot of coffee, milk on top….

Then "to hell with it…not going to work today" and back under the blankets with the the Empress of the Galaxy…. Now that's living.


----------



## Brit

Ok, that's just too much. I might have to sneak out for a snack in a minute.


----------



## Brit

I just spent an obscene amount of money on sharpening stones, but I'm worth it.


----------



## ToddJB

> I just spent an obscene amount of money on sharpening stones, but I m worth it.
> 
> - Brit


Ha. You are worth it, Andy.


----------



## jmartel

> I just spent an obscene amount of money on sharpening stones, but I m worth it.
> 
> - Brit


Yeah, I wasn't too happy to drop money on stones. And then wait a month for them to come over from Japan. But they are so worth it.

What'd you end up getting?


----------



## 7Footer

LOL @ Stef prodding the cattle!! That's the spaghetti baked with eggs n stuff, no? HAHAHAH!

Nice organize job Todd. You have one of those big sets of drawers like that? We have a crap-ton of them at work for all of our aircraft parts, but most of them were damaged in the fire.

How frickin cute is this little Detla jointer? tempted to grab this thing even though it doesnt have a motor. 
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/5746353090.html

The only style of egg I'm not totally down with is raw, Rocky style. I think I could probably live off of eggs if I had to and I would be pretty happy.. Love em over easy, poached, scrambled, scotch eggs hell yes(the one in KG's pic is way overcooked though), hard boiled, egg salad, frittata / omelettes, nothin wrong with quiche. Really been on a eggs bene kick lately. Also been making these little things using a muffin pan, put a little bit of has browns in the bottom, a piece of bacon around the edge, and then add a little bit of cheddar and fill each cup with scamby or regular eggs and bake for 30 minutes.. Made Denver-ish cups on Sunday, bell peps and cebola mixed in with the eggs, just warmed one up!









My Aunt makes this egg caserole every year at christmas, it's one of the best things i've ever had, they always make one spicy and one mild.. you use white bread cubed and let the caserole sit in the fridge over night before cooking it, its amazing, and easy if anyone wants the recipe!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Shop time, Tug? You getting nervous yet?
> 
> - terryR


Yeah i made the time, as it is disappearing quick. Made some this morning as well, may just get to show off another project if all goes well here shortly.

Tryin to get tools up out of the way, having to resort to quick and easy buildups with recycled wood, thank goodness for sandpaper and milk paint!

Nervous? Nah, she is, and that enough for both of us.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fug yes eggs are good in all forms and agreed it is overcooked in KG's picture. That looks like a delicious creation 7'. That is a very cute jointer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

7, I would most definitely pick up that jointer if it were near me…. awesomely small.


----------



## 7Footer

Right Smitty! When I first saw the pic with his hand in it I thought it was an illusion, but I think it's just a tiny jointer. Yeah for a twomp I don't think I can go wrong. Looks like he has a matching table saw… not much interest in that but for 10 clams maybe I am.. http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/5746352408.html

Tony, I found the recipe on Pinterest… I think in the last month or so, at least 66.66% or so of my meal ideas are from there. Lol!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks 7, and no, I don't have a big bank of them. That's just a two drawer unit.

And that jointer I believe is first gen - pre-serial number. I maybe wrong, but the knobs don't look OG to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't break up that vintage Delta family. Can't. do. it.


----------



## Brit

> I just spent an obscene amount of money on sharpening stones, but I m worth it.
> 
> - Brit
> 
> Yeah, I wasn t too happy to drop money on stones. And then wait a month for them to come over from Japan. But they are so worth it.
> 
> What d you end up getting?
> 
> - jmartel


I got five Naniwa Professional stones (400, 800, 2000, 5000, 10000)


----------



## terryR

OMG. the 10000 grit is 230 pounds, Andy!
How do you move it around the shop?


----------



## Brit

Where did you see that Terry?


----------



## ToddJB

Its so slick it just slides itself


----------



## terryR

http://www.fine-tools.com/naniwa-chosera.html


----------



## Mosquito

That's Euros Terry lol


----------



## jmartel

Dang that is expensive. I don't feel so bad about dropping almost $300 on my ceramic water stones now.


----------



## Mosquito

Also, on the subject of old iron, Todd, this seems like something up your alley http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/tls/5721559812.html


----------



## chrisstef

2 road side dogs and a snickers did not agree with me. That detour 1/4 mile from the shop almost made for an early day.


----------



## ToddJB

Holy crap Mos that thing is beautiful. I've not seen that model. Full cast iron panels for the cabinet! Sweet. You should buy it


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man… those emergency/close call stops like that make me feel a bit of a panic. Glad you made it.


----------



## Mosquito

If I had the cash, space, and time to tackle something like that I probably would. I am casually looking for a table saw, but I think that might be a bit out of my league at the moment. It's been on Craigslist for a number of weeks now though.


----------



## ToddJB

Actually I take my  away. Just a period. You should buy it. There are only 4 or 5 recorded in existence. That one would make 6 - if it isn't already one of the 4 or 5 previously mentioned.


----------



## ToddJB

Don't you give us "I have no space" crap. We've all seen the videos of your cavernous hole (of a shop) - and time? That thing has been awaiting you for 80 years… it can sit a bit longer. And money? Show him some of your restore work, woodworking, mods, and tell him you'll love it and care for it.


----------



## Mosquito

lol you should see the shop as it sits now lol Issue more being where do I put it until the shop is done and I'm not working around it all the time. I'll give it some thought. Part of the issue is also logistics of moving it too. Only trailer I have is a snowmobile trailer, no winch, no engine hoist, nothing to get it up on the trailer or off of it once I'd get it here. Would also have to come up with the extra cash


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn bankers have some sales game!

You can overcome all the hurdles you are laying out for yourself Mos.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> You must overcome all the hurdles you are laying out for yourself Mos.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


There. Fixed it for you, Tony.


----------



## ToddJB

> You can overcome all the hurdles you are laying out for yourself Mos.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


No joke. "I only have a trailer to move it - I don't think it will work". God gave us plywood for a reason Mos. Cut a sheet. Back the trailer up to the thing. Tip the thing over on it the plywood. When you get home reverse the process.

Let me know if you need me to draw it out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I stand corrected. Thank ya Sir.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not a strong man lol Have you seen my arms?

It's also partly deciding if that's the road I want to go down or not. It's a much larger saw than I am wanting. I missed out on its little brother a few months back though.


----------



## ToddJB

Get your wife to help. They love doing those tasks - trust me.

As for size, it's foot print is actually very small. No bigger than really any bench top.

Anything else you want to try to find as an excuse?

Actually, I am just egging you. Yes, I do think that is an amazing saw. Yes, I do think it would fulfill all of your saw dreams. But I do want to see it go to someone that wants it. If that's not you, then don't do it, but I will kick you in the nuts if I find out it either A: becomes a TV stand, or B: finds it's way to a scrap yard.

Where the hell is Bill? He should come to the proper decision that Mos is hesitating on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah!

I love this place.


----------



## chrisstef

Just pimp out your wife Mos. A weekend or twon o nthe corner oughta snare ya enough cash to spring for both the saw and a Plan B. The Hep C may prove to be a bit cumbersome, but sharing is caring.


----------



## Mosquito

But that would go into her "fun money" lol


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, if you do get it you could also pick up the other matching WT items

Like this bandsaw










And this jointer










And this scroll scroll saw










and Drill press










And this lathe










The sander would be nice too


----------



## Mosquito

That's also why I've been keeping an eye on machines like this Craftsman










Because it matches my Drill Press










and Jointer


----------



## ToddJB

You must mean a machine like this


----------



## Mosquito

Or this:









There was someone closer on CL that had one of those listed, but had posted pictures from someone's VintageMachinery.org entry and said "images are not of my saw", and never responded either time I e-mailed (no phone # provided in listing).


----------



## jmartel

Mos, man up and buy that saw.

House is officially on the market. Now to wait a week and see what happens.


----------



## terryR

Love the old gheezer p0rn! LOL!

My best friend has a crafstman similar to that last one that I've wanted for years. A little wobble, but would cut fine dados!

Unfortunately, He just had a minor stroke last month, so I'm not even talking about shop stuff now.


----------



## ToddJB

Will you just condo rent til you find what you want, J?


----------



## Mosquito

Todd disappeared, this is to bring him back.


----------



## jmartel

> Will you just condo rent til you find what you want, J?
> 
> - ToddJB


Moving to an apartment above a garage with a 6 month lease across the sound. Bainbridge Island, ferry ride in to work, etc. Once we move over there we'll decide to buy a place and renovate or build new. Depends on how much we get for our house.


----------



## Tugboater78

Well i ran out of time, another project almost got put together. Just lack assembly and finish.

Had to drive 1.25 hrs round trip to renew my lame, useless, TWIC card. Just got home again, #2 (atm), change clothes, off to a Reds game, im same direction i just came from..

Maybe tomorrow.. or maybe not, swmbo's vacation starts tomorrow and its crunchtime for wedding crap..

Oh..
Well..


----------



## ToddJB

> crunchtime for wedding crap..
> 
> Oh..
> Well..
> 
> - Tugboater78


That's the attitude, Tug.

Saturday is the day?


----------



## 7Footer

Mos…. COME ON, DO IT, DOOOO IT NOOWWWWW!!!!









Best of luck with the casa JMover!

Lots of ARN chubs going around right now.


----------



## Tugboater78

> crunchtime for wedding crap..
> 
> Oh..
> Well..
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> That s the attitude, Tug.
> 
> Saturday is the day?
> 
> - ToddJB


Saturday 5:30pm est


----------



## ToddJB

Getting married on the up swing. Good man. My mom actually got mad that we were married at the top of the hour.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What is this sorcery of which you speak? Marrying on the hour is bad ju-ju?


----------



## ToddJB

Apparently, where I'm from, you get married at the bottom of the hour 30) so that your marriage is on an up swing. I am not one to care about such thing. Our wedding made lots of family mad, for lots of reasons - all were dumb.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, the fact that it's your wedding does not make it your wedding. Not my fault, thems the rules!


----------



## ToddJB

That's very true, Kevin.

Ok. More design questions.

Are any of ya'll really good with colors, or know someone that might be willing to do a quick consult?

I feel I'm pretty good at big design stuff, but I'm not good at color. Since we took down 1000's walls in the kitchen, now the kitchen has connecting walls into the living room (yellow) and the basement (greenish/grey). We like both of those rooms colors independently, but not sure if they would tie together somehow in the kitchen, and we need to pick back splash too.

So yeah, let me know if you, or someone you know is really good at that ish.


----------



## chrisstef

Paging dr byo.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not really into terra cotta


----------



## Brit

> crunchtime for wedding crap..
> 
> Oh..
> Well..
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> That s the attitude, Tug.
> 
> Saturday is the day?
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Saturday 5:30pm est
> 
> - Tugboater78


Hope you have a great day Tug and many happy years to come.


----------



## theoldfart

I think we should all engage in a 16oz toast on Saturday at 5:29 pm est.

What say you? Are there any seconds?


----------



## Brit

> That s very true, Kevin.
> 
> Ok. More design questions.
> 
> Are any of ya ll really good with colors, or know someone that might be willing to do a quick consult?
> 
> I feel I m pretty good at big design stuff, but I m not good at color. Since we took down 1000 s walls in the kitchen, now the kitchen has connecting walls into the living room (yellow) and the basement (greenish/grey). We like both of those rooms colors independently, but not sure if they would tie together somehow in the kitchen, and we need to pick back splash too.
> 
> So yeah, let me know if you, or someone you know is really good at that ish.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'll consult for you Todd. Here goes:

Now when you say your living room is yellow, is it more of a lemon drizzle or a wild primrose? When you say your basement is greenish/grey, is it more of a pixie green or a kiwi crush? In my expert opinion the color you want for your kitchen is a warm neutral like muddy puddle or muted mocha. Warm neutrals are perfect in your situation as they create unity in the room. You can then bring the living room and the basement into the kitchen by adding accents of those colors in the form of ornaments/artwork/kitchenware etc.,

That will be £497 (funnily enough that's exactly what I paid for my sharpening stones). If you want me to provide a mood board, that will be extra. Alternatively you can go here, pick a color family, then a color from that family, then click 'Visualize in room' choose a room and paint it with the color.


----------



## Brit

> I think we should all engage in a 16oz toast on Saturday at 5:29 pm est.
> 
> What say you? Are there any seconds?
> 
> - theoldfart


I'll second that.


----------



## Tugboater78

Reds vs Rangers

Better seats than last time, and got people to bring my beer to me!


----------



## Tugboater78

Drink well, and often, for me, we off to Orlando, with the kiddos the next mornin..

Lol


----------



## TheFridge

Tug, at 530 on Saturday I'll make sure to be pimpin hoes for ya bro.


----------



## jmartel

7'er, I can't remember, did you buy the Nova chuck package when it was on sale last winter? Woodcraft has it on sale again now if you didn't pick it up then.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

My buddy, that lets me use his shop, called me this morning and said he was thinking about buying a bandsaw. Few hours later he said it should be shipping Monday.

http://www.firstchoiceind.net/woodworkingmachinery/index.php/mm24-24-bandsaw-1-ph.html

I don't even know why I am trying to equip my own shop.


----------



## duckmilk

Mos, if I was going to be in Minnesota in the near future, I would send you the money for that saw and have you hire someone to pick it up and put it in storage for me. In fact, my wife has family in your town, maybe they could store it for me. Dang son, that is *too good* to pass on!

LAWL at Andy's response Todd! Terra cotta, haha!

I'll be drinking a toast for ya Tug! (Hope the Rangers win tho)

7', I've got an old Delta Homecraft 4" jointer that was given to me. It was his dad's who was in the cabinet business and took it with him on the jobsite. I'll get pics tomorrow. Pre model number vintage (I called Delta and they were able to send me an exploded diagram with parts list and sent couple of minor parts from the serial # only), but it had the stand and motor. That thing runs really sweet. I have to adjust the blades again cause I didn't get them even the last time. I'd recommend buy it for that price.


----------



## TheFridge

That should be called a "Mansaw" Tim.

Thinking about a shelix for my jet 8". Not ever setting knives again sounds so awesome. Sometimes. Having too many options is a bitch.


----------



## Tugboater78

Another project on the wall, would prefer a cabinet, but ill make this work for now.


----------



## Brit

Looks good Tug with everything nicely to hand.


----------



## terryR

Saturday at 5:30…cool…

I cannot believe none of you girls came up with an easy solution to Todd's color dilema. One room yellow, one room green…paint the middle room blue!

Some of you may remember that my wife bought me a Stanley No.1 for last Christmas. But I earned it! This month's example…

Wife just bought 20something baby ducks, and 30 something baby guineas. But has to be in MA for a week due to work. So, left me with a 3-page written set of instuctions on care for the babies! Moving the ducks between brooder boxes twice a day, explicit details on how much food for each, plus goats, and pigs, what time of day to check water, exactly how many ounces to feed each dog, what day to buy more feed…

Good grief!

Be prepared, tug. LOL!


----------



## johnstoneb

With that kind of storage Tug, you don't need a cabinet


----------



## duckmilk

Lookin good Tug. I'm at the point that I need to figure out an arrangement for stuff.
Reds stomped the Rangers.


----------



## terryR

Oh yeah, continuing to have the worst record in baseball, but Go Braves!
wait till 2017! 
LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking forward to seeing your rendition of arrangement of stuff Duck.

Poor Tug.


----------



## smitdog

Loving all the old arn pics! Just like old cars, there's something about the curves and details that entice the drool to flow uncontrollably.

Shop Sugar Daddy is the way to go Bulldog, that new MM monster is worth a Chick-fil-atio session or two…

The PM66 I picked up isn't nearly as pretty as the old WT but I still love it. I got the trunnion and arbor assemblies all together and the adjustment wheels turn smooth! Does anybody know if shimming the trunnions is only necessary if there is binding? I didn't shim them at all and it moves just fine as far as I can tell. Does all alignment come from shimming the table?

Also, if you remember my issue with the blade not sliding all the way on, turns out another blade went right on with no problems at all, so I guess I'll just try to ream out the hole a bit on the bad one, should just take a little dremel grindstone action.


----------



## ToddJB

Jarrett, I wouldn't shim any of the mechanicals, unless necessary. I've only ever adjusted at the table.

Andy, thanks for consult - checks in the mail.


----------



## terryR

^ that concludes our lesson for today.
feel free to talk amongst yourselves…


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is cool! That is how you part it off once you have it shaped?


----------



## ToddJB

I'm sure whatever you're trying to show us is awesome, Terry, but my pea brain isn't following.

Are you using the drill bit as a internal steady while you shape and cut off the outside?


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, is that a whoops? Looks like it bound up and broke off.


----------



## smitdog

Just got an email through LJs with this:
"I am Kristen Griest, a United States Army officer from united state of America, i have an important thing to discus with you." 
Yes, I'm sure this important matter won't involve any of my personal information, money transfers or anything like that, right? I mean, come on, if you are going to spam/scam or whatever at least get "united state" correct. And I'm not sure if you want to talk to me about something important or if you'd like me to hurl something through the air at a track and field event…

Terry, is that something for a pipe you are working on?


----------



## terryR

It's a brass ferrule.

I had already shaped it, but bummed the back end while parting off. So, to correct it, I turned a guide pin from another piece of brass to match the ID of the ferrule, glued it on with CA, trued the back end, and used the same diameter drill to part off.

worked sweet! Took too long to figure out with MY pea brain!


----------



## Tim457

Well add my pea brain to the not figuring it out crowd. I got that it was a ferrule, and the possibility the drill was the same diameter as the part in the chuck, but thought maybe you had turned down the whole part in the chuck and shaped the ferrule before drilling it out. The CA glue was a masterful trick, I didn't know that could hold enough to turn brass with. I needs a metal lathe bad like.

Nothing could possibly go wrong with that Smit, send her anything she's asking for. Btw, what was the angle she was working?

Justin, I'll raise a toast at 5:30 on Saturday.


----------



## terryR

Tim, I don't even have a metal lathe, just a metal chuck on a wood lathe. 

A lot of turners use CA to hold parts to a guide pin of steel, then heat the steel to release the part when done. I didn't want to turn steel, and the CA didn't release when heated. I was thrilled that drilling worked seamlessly!


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks JHeadsUp, but I did pick up that chuck back during the winter sale…

I'll toast one for Tugg Speedman, Satur-dilla at 5-third.

I have bball on that side of town tonight, might see if I can meet that guy with the mini jointer before I head to our game!

Been looking a lot at SUP's lately, wifey is gonna get me one for the upcoming bday I think, will be the first birthday in a while that doesn't involve tools! lol I'm pumped though I've wanted one for a long time, but the XXL 7'er friendly ones are spendy AF!


----------



## AnthonyReed

A SUP? That is cool! I want to try that, it looks fun. They *are* ridiculously expensive, no doubt.


----------



## chrisstef

You gonna need extendo paddles.


----------



## jmartel

You look at Costco, 7'er? My wife's fiberglass was $600 from there I believe. I've seen foam ones for $300ish though.


----------



## chrisstef

I. Love. Costco.

That is all.

No its not. I love their Irish cheddar cheese, the habanero/pineapple spread, their waffle chips and of course, their meat. Costco beer however sucks.


----------



## 7Footer

Funk yeah Stef, I'm usually on the last or 2nd to last notch on the paddle, lol. Fuggin SUPS are so dang much fun. I want one that I can secure a little bit of cargo too for adventuring.
This one is probably in the lead right now:
https://www.islesurfandsup.com/stand-up-paddle-boards/inflatables/11-explorer-airtech-inflatable-paddle-board/

This one is really interesting, a SUP/YAK, sounds pretty dope
http://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Burke-106-SUP/YAK-Stand-Up-Paddleboard-Package&i=939288

Really like this one too
https://www.amazon.com/Atoll-Inflatable-Paddle-Inches-Backpack/dp/B00YI1F92Q/ref=sr_1_21?s=outdoor-recreation&ie=UTF8&qid=1472053553&sr=1-21&keywords=stand+up+paddle+board

This one too:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BJZOQJ0/ref=twister_B01BJZOQJK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

omg yes Jmart, sometimes I just can't believe Costco, a week and a half ago this 2 pack of 11'ers was on for $599, I should've just pulled the trigger! A fuggin two pack non inflatable with paddle for $599!
http://www.costco.com/Lifetime-11'-Amped-Stand-Up-Paddle-Board-2-pack.product.100238763.html


----------



## AnthonyReed

I too, love Costco.

Wood stringers are sexy AF, 7.


----------



## jmartel

Those 2 pack SUP's kinda suck to be honest. Super slow and don't track as straight. They're fine if you just want to paddle around for an hour or so, but since you want to go adventuring and stay out longer, I wouldn't go for them.

Also, unless you need it to be inflatable, I wouldn't buy an inflatable one. They are a pain in the ass to inflate/deflate every time you go, plus they have a tendency to leak air after a year or two.

This is the one we have.

http://www.costco.com/Jimmy-Styks%C2%AE-11'-2%22-Hybrid-208-Stand-Up-Paddle-Board-Bundle-.product.100282158.html


----------



## ToddJB

My wife wants to get into SUPing. She has an exboyfriend that posts sexy pics of himself of FB doing it.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I was kinda worried about that, the hull looks different on them too, wasn't sure about quality, Lifetime definitely isn't known for SUPs.

I'm definitely torn about inflatable or ready to go… I have read lots of reviews of people saying they broke down and bought a pump after a few uses.

I saw that Jimmy Styks one, I like it too… What's your opinion on that Sup/Yak thing? You're a Yak'er right?


----------



## jmartel

That SUP/Yak thing looks like an abysmal kayak. Looks like it would be an OK SUP. But you can get a similarly made foam board from Costco for $300-350ish. I haven't seen the foam board here in Seattle, but I saw it in Bend and when I was in Washington DC. So I know some costcos have them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"She has an exboyfriend that posts sexy pics of himself of FB doing it." - Would you explain to me the desire of retaining a connection like that?

Keep the SUP info flowing, if you'll please.


----------



## ToddJB

This one is on the local craigs: http://denver.craigslist.org/spo/5740306917.html

Why the duct tape you think? Is it foam? Or is that to keep it from taking on water?

http://www.paddling.net/standup/supBoard.html?boardID=131


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... but it has wood stringers JSup! Why all the hate?


----------



## 7Footer

Ex BF posting sexy SUP pics on FB… LOL! Yes please explain.

WOW, that thing was rode hard and brought home wet. Holy crap.

A local place carries Naish boards, I effin love this one, but would never fork out 2 g's for it
http://shop.gorgeperformance.com/naish-nalu-11-4-gs.aspx


----------



## ToddJB

Haha… Well, that's where I think she got the idea of SUPing. Then when we were in SC the neighbors had one she played on and enjoyed it. But I think the main motivation is to really just reconnect with the ExBF. I mean, the dude does have a belly button ring.


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, 7'er. Man up and make one of these. I've got the plans for it, just haven't gotten around to doing it yet.

http://www.clcboats.com/shop/boats/surf_boats/kaholo-stand-up-paddleboard.html


----------



## Brit

> It s a brass ferrule.
> 
> I had already shaped it, but bummed the back end while parting off.
> - terryR


Terry, you shouldn't be bumming anything while you're trying to part it off.


----------



## 7Footer

Hold up, a man with a belly button ring? Honestly don't think I've ever seen that. Holy crap.

HA Jmart! It would probably take me about 1000 hours of shop time to finish one of those, if i even got that far. Do those kits guarantee that it'll float?


----------



## AnthonyReed

So a back burner type of thing then? A little extra curricular attention?

Belly-button rings are smoking hot in all forms and on any gender, I see your point.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ bumming


----------



## jmartel

> Hold up, a man with a belly button ring? Honestly don t think I ve ever seen that. Holy crap.
> 
> HA Jmart! It would probably take me about 1000 hours of shop time to finish one of those, if i even got that far. Do those kits guarantee that it ll float?
> 
> - 7Footer


No guarantee that it'll float. But it's fairly straightforward. Stitch and Glue construction (drill holes, use wire to hold the plywood to the forms while epoxy dries, and everything's wrapped in multiple layers of fiberglass. I talked to the guy who designed it and he said typical build times are 50-60 hours for people who don't know what they are doing.


----------



## Tugboater78

Evolution


----------



## duckmilk

My wife would like to master SUPeeing, but lacks the right technique.

Tony, this stove is the first thing that will take its proper place in that corner. Other than the beer fridge, I have no idea where I will place anything else.


----------



## duckmilk

7', I promised I would post pictures of my little jointer. I think you ought to get that one you saw and you can build a stand for it.




























The best feature is this chip chute that directs the chips to one side. I can put a bucket down there and not have to sweep.










Looks nice Tug.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great looking stove Duck.


----------



## 7Footer

Todd should definitely feel threatened by belly button ring guy.

I really dig that little stove Duck! A friend of mine has a little tiny custom build one in his shop, they're awesome!

Cool jointer too! I'm having a little 2nd thoughts, I have a meeting scheduled with the guy to buy it, but as you know I also already have the 6" Walker Turner… The mini Delta, there doesn't seem to be very many of them out there, and it's such a cute little 20" bed, would be a cool little restore project, but I just don't know when I'll get around to restoring and finding a motor…

LOL at Stand Up Peeing


----------



## chrisstef

Speaking of stand up peeing … my father in law has been having a summer long event with Nathan and marking his (Nathan's) high points on the fence. Little guys got a pretty good stream, he's almost head height.

Did your wife leave the ex for you and your toe rings Todd? Probably just a jewelry fetish on her part.


----------



## ToddJB

And this little piggy wears blingy bling blang.


----------



## duckmilk

I just got one of these spam things also:

Hello
it's a pleasure to meet you.
I am Kristen Griest, a United States Army officer from united state of America, i have an important thing to discus with you. Please contact me through my private email address, ( [email protected] ) not in this site because i don't normally come here often.


----------



## ToddJB

I just got a spam PM too. From a "JayT" wanting to buy me "lunch" - spamtown.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! @ head height & toe rings

Careful Todd, JayT is a cop don't proposition him as you do.


----------



## JayT

Hey, at least I can spell the name of the country I'm supposedly from.


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough. I just didn't want Todd getting into trouble, he has a family to provide for.


----------



## ToddJB

I do my best work from the inside, T.


----------



## chrisstef

Wheres widdle? Off on a 3 month yoga retreat in costa rica?


----------



## woodcox

I think Christmas just got cancelled. My FIL has been politically trolling my wife's best friend's Fb page. Yeah, it is as f'ed up as it sounds. She is pretty liberal and the op was something like "can't we all just get along, stuff?" Out of nowhere, he starts insulting her and everyone who responds to him being a douche. So, my wife asks her mom if she knew anything about it and is this what he is doing with his time(him retired) and that it was extremely embarrassing for her friend as well to her. My wife has known about the incident for a while but, just yesterday she got to see the entire scope of it. Apparently, his tirade went on for a couple days and in the end it was squashed, to his credit mostly by him. Mil asked him vaguely to be more careful of what and to whom he engages. Wife was adamant that she say nothing to him about it. Last night he texts my wife " Don't you ever tell me what or who I can post to online!" Now a $h/t storm is raging over decades old blended family crap and her mom is historically siding with him. Ugh!

Anybody need anything from liquor store?


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Woody - sorry bud. Grab a Smirnoff ice and some jolly ranchers for me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No idea where Widdle or Walden are.

Sorry Woodcox.

Jolly ranchers are delicious.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh boy woody, thats ugly brother. Good luck


----------



## ToddJB

> No idea where Widdle or Waldon are.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Walden's still kicking. I get a text every once in awhile.


----------



## duckmilk

I had to laugh WC, even though that kind of thing isn't really funny. Forcing an opinion on anyone else is usually counterproductive I'm so glad this site's rules are explicit about posting anything political.

Grab me some dark rum.


----------



## duckmilk

I thought about Walden the other day wondering where he was. It was just after I stumbled on a post from Rob, (can't remember his LJ name, the one with the skull as an avatar) and stared thinking about people who disappeared. Scotty? Augie?


----------



## bandit571

For all of you Starbucks haters…...tornado blew one apart over in Kokomo IN this afternoon…...


----------



## duckmilk

Bandit, remember the guy that threw a rock through a McDonald's window with a note attached that read: 
"You deserve a break today"


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Woodcox. No in laws at Christmas? Sounds ok to me. I would like to go on a rant about how stupid FB is, but I'll skip it. I hope your wife isn't too upset about it, old people can be tough to deal with. That's what all the younger people at work tell me anyway


----------



## johnstoneb

Bulldog Lmao


----------



## 7Footer

Been so long since Walden showed his mug around here that Tony forgot how to spell his name! Ha!

That is a $hitty deal WC .. The whole FB politics and BS in general thing is so out of control. I've even un-friended several people lately because I'm just so sick of hearing it, not because of their position, just cuz I'm over it… Family ties though, that's a tough deal, especially her pops, but still I'd have a hard time holding back from confronting him… He's probably the type that doesn't even have a profile pic.


----------



## Tim457

I ignored SUPs for a long time because I thought it was just a silly fad, but when I finally tried it was a lot of fun.

Sucks WC, but I agree, a no in-law Christmas doesn't sound all bad. Yeah I wonder why people think they can change peoples minds about politics on FB. Makes me glad I don't have any social media, just my internet boyfriends with man glitter.

Terry, metal chuck on a wood lathe, never would have thought of that either. Do you need anything special as a rest? I pretty much assumed metal needed a compound and tool holder, etc.


----------



## duckmilk

SOTS for Tony; this is the granite slab the stove will be sitting on once I get the stove cleaned up. It may need repositioning depending on how the stovepipe is oriented. I have to fit the pipe through a certain area so it misses studs and lands on a flat spot on the outside walls which are metal R-panel.










Going to put floor tiles on the back wall to absorb heat, although it doesn't produce that much. I had this in my previous shop and the back tiles barely got warm.


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds just like my mother starting ******************** on FB. One of the main reasons I don't use it.


----------



## duckmilk

Tim, I also don't do any social media other than this one. I may just have to make that man glitter pic my new avatar, although my granddaughter is awful cute. That picture is from a few years back, she's starting school now.

Edit: Does it bother you guys when people change their avatar like they do their underwear?


----------



## chrisstef

I couldnt do the facebook thing. Id hate everyone. Were all effed, no matter which side youre rootin for lol. Enjoy the ride. I hold by my theory that taking away the consequence of being punched in the face, yet posessing the ability to freely talk all that yick yack you want, will be the downfall of society. Checks and balances. Its probably why people go doin all the wild ass terrorist stuff too. "Ill show you internet!"


----------



## chrisstef

Also, coming from you bandit, thats pretty damn funny.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Speaking of stand up peeing … my father in law has been having a summer long event with Nathan and marking his (Nathan s) high points on the fence. Little guys got a pretty good stream, he s almost head height.
> 
> - chrisstef


We had a girl in my National Guard unit who grew up the yongest of 6 (5 brothers) One drunken night in Panama (the country, not the City Beach ) she heard one of the guys say, "I swear I gotta piss so bad I could hit it standing here if someone held the door open". She comes out with, "well, I will have you know I can piss over the hood of a Volkswagen".

That did it. In about 10 minutes we were walking down the street, $100 in the pot, looking for a Volkswagen. Found a little Fiat. She stripped from the waist down, put one foot on the fender, leaned back, and proceeded to take our money.

Talk about your Kodak moment….


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW, did ya'll see this?


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I hate saying this, but the most beautiful woman I've ever seen naked…was at the urinal next to me. Gas station in Texas. Came in, said hey. Dropped trou, angled her hips and pulled back on her area a bit…

About 15 minutes later, I was finally able to pee and get back on the road.


----------



## TheFridge

That's hot and disturbing at the same time BD. One of those wtf just happened moments.

I would've asked to watch just to see how it's done in a completely non sexual way.

On that note. My son and daughter are playing naked in a puddle in my driveway. My son asks to pee in the puddle. I tell him to pee in the grass. He does. Baby girl sees and tries to copy him. Priceless.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Duck! That is beautiful stone.

Haha! @ pee stories

Punch some faces Stef.


----------



## TheFridge

What happened to all the hot women that wanted to show me how they pee standing up?

My life feels incomplete now…


----------



## jmartel

My roommate in college pissed on a cop car. That's about the only piss story I have.

Bike is almost street legal again. Needs a top bracket for the light, bracket for the gauges, and then a mirror. Might have it road worthy this week.


----------



## ksSlim

And then she said " Ah…Ah…no hands"


----------



## Brit

I once pulled up at a motorway service station for a pee, took my satnav out the car and put it in my back pocket. So I'm standing at the urinal relieving myself along with some other blokes and to the amusement of everyone, the satnav suddenly piped up and said "Turn around when possible." I didn't comply as it would have made a bit of a mess.


----------



## terryR

LOl @ satnav instructions at the urinal. Or, whatever you blokes call a urinal. 

Tim, yes a tool post would be nice for turning metal. Don't have. Just using hand held carbide tools, files, and sandpaper. Hoping for a metal lathe with all the farm work I've put in the past month!

Oh yeah, ONE task my wife left me that I forgot to mention…20something chicken eggs in the incubator which needed special care last night (one page instructions) since they are due to start hatching tomorrow. Hope i didn't screw them up?


----------



## Brit

There'll be some egg on your face if you messed up Terry.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sigh, im in the mood to tackle fixing my workbench, but have not the time!!
Needs to be done since the original aprons twisted/warped so bad they blew out the boltholes

Removing toolwell, will be solid top. 
Ripping old aprons off and replacing.
putting long stretchers in between legs.
Mounting/installing legvice


----------



## smitdog

LOL at staple prank vid!

JRide, your bike is looking pimp!

Never trust a GPS for your urine stream… Reminds me of the Office episode where he drives his car into the lake.

I'm tired and sick of work, so on the plus side it's only one day to Friday. Sorry for you suckers that have to work on the weekend!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dig the bike JCycle.

Terry, that is one hell of a load she left for you to bear. How long will you be in the yoke?


----------



## terryR

> There ll be some egg on your face if you messed up Terry.
> 
> - Brit


Yuck, I hate egg.

Only extra chores till saturday, Tony. It's certainly not difficult work, just Mother Hen kind of work. Luckily, I worked many nights in the nursery…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Lunch time! a plate of pasta and some woodworking stuff. Too bad I can' have a beer.

Finally getting enough spotty rain that I might have to cut grass this weekend. First time in 8 weeks.


----------



## Mosquito

I've had to mow weekly all summer so far lol Probably should be more frequently, but I don't want to lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea, when I do have to cut I am cutting nearly 4 acres. I convince myself it's fun by saying, "I'm going for a lawnmower ride". From April though mid June it's an every week thing. Then it turns hot and it just stops growing, at least it stops growing in anything other than scraggly crap.


----------



## Tim457

I would go out of my mind cutting 4 acres. I'd either spend ungodly amounts of money on a serious mower or let it go back to forest.

This sweethart had to come home with me.









Terry that's a lot of chores. She must really enjoy her animals.


----------



## 7Footer

I'd be drunk by the time i got done mowing 4 acre!

Nice grab Timbo!

Bike is coming together real nice JStreetRacer

#PeeStories - HA!


----------



## jmartel

7'er, you ever go to a sandwich shop in Seattle called Un Bien or Paseos (what Un Bien used to be)? You'd probably like it if you haven't. Caribbean pork sandwich shop. Tried it for the first time last night. I still have a groupon for Grill from Ipanema that needs used up before we move.


----------



## chrisstef

Just had a site super tell me he'd kick me in my C U Next Tuesday. First time ive been told that. Sensitive little fella got upset after I gave him the old "Atta girl. you did it". Lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wait. What?


----------



## chrisstef

Him: I need you to move the dirt outside.
Me: Why, we're filling the old elevator shaft with that.
Him: Elevator contractor isn't here to remove the piston.
Me: We'll cut it out and you can backcharge the elevator guy.
Him: Hmmm good idea.
Me: Atta girl. Ya did it. Ya made a decision.
Him: I will kick you in your C U Next Tuesday.
Me: Ha. Have a good vacation.


----------



## ToddJB

Did he say "C U Next Tuesday" or did he go straight for the shortened version?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Thursday fodder! Fantastic.


----------



## jmartel

I'm going to have to remember that line.


----------



## chrisstef

The shortened version. I would have referred to it as a punt instead of a kick, but that's me.


----------



## ToddJB

ohhh… tough call - do you go with the rhyme or the repeating hard consent? I would see it going either way. If I were trying to be humorous I think the rhyme makes more sense, but if you're trying to be intimidating/threatening then the hard consents would take it for me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I would have giggled like a school girl.

You should be proud to be able to elicit that response from somebody. Skills man.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh I giggled for sure. I knew this guy from years back when he was just a drywall taper so from time to time, he lets the field guy in him slip out. The world is a dull place without some good jokes.


----------



## Tim457

There was some discussion earlier about vintage pencil sharpeners and I have a couple. My google fu is not strong enough to figure out if the cutters can be sharpened. Any ideas? Looking at them, they might have the right cutting geometry to just hone the outside of each cutter and hit the tops of each "tooth". Worth a try?


----------



## Brit

Are we talking vintage Bostons here Tim? I have a small collection that I stole from your wonderful country. Yes they can be sharpened. I can't post any photos since I'm away from home at the moment, but you just need some fine sandpaper or a waterstone and a strop. Takes about 10 minutes.


----------



## Brit

Here you go Tim, this is basically what I do.

http://tooling-up.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/vintage-boston-ranger-55-pencil.html


----------



## Tim457

Awesome, that's exactly what I was thinking of doing, but didn't want to do any damage. Mine aren't Bostons, but a couple random brands. A Berol and a Giant made by the Automatic Pencil Sharpener Co. One should come apart easily enough the other looks riveted. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ToddJB

That is helpful. I have a Chicago that needs tuned up.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I would go out of my mind cutting 4 acres. I d either spend ungodly amounts of money on a serious mower or let it go back to forest.
> 
> - Tim


Not my mower but this is what I use.


----------



## Brit

Anyone who sharpens their pencil sharpener, has to post a before and after photo of the pencil. Inquiring minds (like Tony ) ) need to see the difference.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly!! Thank you Andy.


----------



## chrisstef

Id love to adjust my pencil sharpener a little bit. My pencil gets too deep and the point never gets sharp. Just keeps chewing it up. Its a newer Boston for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef needs assistance getting his pencil sharpened.


----------



## duckmilk

Sounds like a job for his wife


----------



## Hammerthumb

Or Fridge.


----------



## JayT

I thought that post might bring bhog out of hiding.


----------



## theoldfart

^^wouldn't it depend on wether he prefers the job done by hand or machine?


----------



## TheFridge

This is true hammer. A couple more months and I'll be a born again virgin.


----------



## duckmilk

> - KelvinGrove


Not for me. We have about 2 acres that we mow regularly (the rest is horse pasture) but use a 46" riding mower. Much easier to drink a beer while steering with one hand.


----------



## 7Footer

I have not heard of nor tried that sando joint Jmart.. I'll try to remember that next time i'm up there though.

Stef needs help with the tip. Just the tip.

LOL @ C-punt.


----------



## Tugboater78

Used to love the Xmark mowers we used when I used to work for a couple landscape outfits, though I rarely worked the mowing crews, being foreman of the main landscape crew.


----------



## duckmilk

I don't really watch much sports, really don't spend the time to sit down and follow a game. Also, baseball is my favorite, meh about football and no to basketball (sorry 7' and Red). But on the news this morning, I saw this about Yu Darvish, pitcher for the Rangers.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/yu-darvish-stuns-reds-with-history-making-home-run-024002932.html

More interesting was, his pitching was not so good during that game.


----------



## duckmilk

Add on; I saw the after interview and he still speaks through an interpreter, ??? Don't understand that.


----------



## DanKrager

After doing all the French dovetails on this wine rack, four per cavity plus the angled ones, the 444 has earned a new home which I will post pictures of when it's done.


















DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

WOW dan, that looks like a lot of work!

Ripped old front apron off, and have proceeded to reflatten the bottom of my benchtop, so i can resquare old slab, glue on more width, and a new apron…

Just a scrubbin


























-


----------



## Tugboater78

A wee bit more tweekin, but dryfit of new width additions

Puts it at 22.5" width as you see, and have 1.5" of apron to add


----------



## ToddJB

Had a yelling match with the GC last night. We needed to kiss and make up this morning.


----------



## JayT

Hope neither of you had coffee breath


----------



## ToddJB

Thankfully he shared his Altoid with me.

Any bites on the plane yet?


----------



## JayT

Not yet, it just got posted. Why, you interested?


----------



## ToddJB

You did a masterful job on that plane, and it's worth every penny of $500 - but at this point in my life I cannot imagine spending more than $75 on any kind of plane. 'Cause I'm cheap.

You had multiple people offer to pay you to make one somewhere. Was it on your first project post? You should throw the link there too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, awesome cabinet and I had to look up french dovetails via seach-fu. Came upon the following and it made me laugh…

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/french-dovetails-or-sliding-dovetails

Especially entertaining is the passion found in the comments!


----------



## Mosquito

lol that was worth a chuckle Smitty


----------



## JayT

> You had multiple people offer to pay you to make one somewhere. Was it on your first project post? You should throw the link there too.
> 
> - ToddJB


No, it was in the HPOYD thread last year. I reached out to one person that had asked and seemed interested to give them first shot, but they haven't committed to buy, so thought I would post it and see what happens. Don't have to sell it, other than it's taking up room, is redundant (how many people need two shooting planes) and I'd like to use the money to buy more materials and make some more planes. Thinking about doing a transitional infill series and make a smoother and jointer with the same concepts.


----------



## ToddJB

> Thinking about doing a transitional infill series and make a smoother and jointer with the same concepts.
> 
> - JayT


That would be cool.


----------



## terryR

Best of Luck, Jay!

is it october yet?










just sayin'


----------



## Mosquito

It's 72 here, so it feels like it lol


----------



## TheFridge

Well it looks like I live dangerously looking at the heat index.

I guess I'm gonna find out what a shelix head on an 8" jointer is all about come Monday.


----------



## terryR

awesome, Mos!
feels like 126 here.


----------



## ToddJB

75 and sunny in Denver.

Fridge, that's awesome. I hope it's great.


----------



## chrisstef

Pulled the trigger fridge?! Ive lusted after a shelix for some time now. My next planer will have that option. Ive heard you can watch, and answer, jeopardy while planning boards with a shelix.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - howd the screaming match go? Its been a little while since ive been able to partake in one of those. Some days I miss it. I'm probably due for one soon.


----------



## ToddJB

If you're looking for a quite planer, just buy and old one with heft. I borrowed a buddies 735 for the treads before I got my Delta dialed in. The 735 needed head gear for even the lighest of pass, I was running the Delta last night with the garage doors open and the tunes rolling - no annoyance what so ever. Jointer is the same way. All that cast iron just sucks up the noise. Love a Shelix for both, but more for the knife changes.


----------



## Hammerthumb

The Shelix does reduce the noise quite a bit. My table saw is louder than my 20" Powermatic.


----------



## chrisstef

So youre saying with a shelix installed on some old arn I could take a nap while planing. This guy is in. One of the downfalls of a basement shop is when it comes time to mill.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd - howd the screaming match go? Its been a little while since ive been able to partake in one of those. Some days I miss it. I m probably due for one soon.
> 
> - chrisstef


Well… I won? I'm just sick of being placated. Drywall went up yesterday. Weeks before I told the GC that I wanted bats of insulation for noise reduction on these two interior walls because those walls are shared with my sons room. "Yeah, that makes sense. No Problem". Insulation guy shows up 3 days ago to check out the his scope of work. I tell him too. "Okay. Sure". Install of insulation happens yesterday bright an early, I greet the guy at the door as he's heading in and I'm heading to work. Remind him about it. "Got it". Last night as I'm walking into the house they're buttoning up the last of the drywall (different crew), and I ask if there was insulation in those walls. "Nope. No need. They're interior walls". I called the GC, left a VM. My brother-in-law is in town, so we went out for Pizza. GC calls back and I ask him why it wasn't done. "No need. It's interior". "Yes, but we discussed it, and I discussed it with two of your dudes.", and then he tries to get into with me about how much money I'm costing him every time I decide I want to change my mind and pretend that we've discussed it. I lost it at that point. I'm actually pretty blurry about all I said, but I wasn't gracious.

This morning he emailed me apologizing saying he does remember the conversation and that they will fix it. I told him I should not have lost my cool, but I'm tired of managing this project, and when I tell him to do something he either needs to just do it, or tell me "that's going to cost ya", and we can discuss it right then. It's childish to come back to me a week later and say "but but but but…."

So F'ing sick of it. At least his dudes are making some extra hours by getting to work on stuff two or three times.

And yeah, you could totally take a nap. I should put a decible app on the phone to show the difference between the two planers. My RAS and angle grinder are the only tools in the shop that I feel merit ear protection at this point.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, maybe video the meetings with the GC? He may get the hint!


----------



## ToddJB

Kev, the problem is it doesn't matter if it's verbal, email, text - it all gets brushed off.

He's an example - the electrical dudes put a junction box right in the middle of the stairwell - when directly behind that wall is a storage room. Here are three communications each a week apart. With the last one going out this morning because it still wasn't done after the dudes hung drywall.


----------



## Tugboater78

Glueup, put last clamp on, ran into house and then shower, now waiting on kids to get shoes on to head to rehearsal dinner


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, i would have no idea how to deal with those people. Do customers usually just bend over and take it? I'd probably be questioning the GC's genetic heritage and be ready to reach for a 2×4.


----------



## Tugboater78

Todd you taking that shiznit better than i would,....


----------



## ToddJB

I think they do, Kevin.

My thermostat was on one of the walls that was taken down. While they were taking it down it got busted. I told him no biggie, it was old and on it's last leg, and that a new one my wife could control from her phone would be awesome - so I bought one. I saw where he was looking to install it, on an exterior wall by a window, because that's where the old wiring could reach to. I told him that that's not okay and that it needs to go across the room to the interior wall. He said that that wasn't in the contract and code doesn't require it. Nothing of the thermostat was in the contract, but taking that wall down was, and it was on that wall, so if he didn't think of that that that was not my problem. (yep… that that that). And that it doesn't matter what code says, it's half assed to put it in a convenient location if that location is a stupid spot.

Dudes want to cut every corner they can. If the homeowner doesn't know what the corners are, or are too sheepish to address it, then yeah, I think they'll take advantage every time.


----------



## theoldfart

Seems it. Sucks!


----------



## Mosquito

> saying he does remember the conversation and that they will fix it.
> 
> - ToddJB


E-mail follow up on any conversations. Annoying, but traceable that way


----------



## chrisstef

Omg i woulda lost my isht. Id have been making up words that would make tug blush. Its your money hes spending and if you want to insulate your underpants he better comply. The only person whos costing him money is himself and his crew. Im glad u went ape********************. Those guys who assume theyre smarter than other people need to be brought back down to earth.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, check this out:

http://blog.furniturecart.com/english-and-french-dovetail-drawer-construction/

Apparently, dovetail corners are commonly referred to a "butt joints," too. Who knew??

Todd, what you're going through sounds positively maddening. Like you said, if it weren't for the fact that you know shat from shine-ola (huge understatement), it'd be a rheaming affair big-time.


----------



## john2005

Just checking in. We upgraded our view this week.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, John, that is nice! Looks like some serious mowing though?

Shop?

If not you should dramatically decrease that yard with a fatty ol shop.


----------



## terryR

Good luck, Tug!!!

Todd, I don't know how you can keep your cool at all.

Awesome, John. No neighbors in sight!


----------



## theoldfart

And a fine view it is John. OK done with the niceties, where's the shop going'?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea john!! Gonna be killer sledding down that hill too.


----------



## john2005

Plans to build shop over garden area. Check
Plans to go sledding down the hill. Check
Plans to build a slide from the deck to the back yard. Double Check


----------



## JayT

Cool new digs, John.

Just don't hire Todd's contractor to build the slide.


----------



## woodcox

Nice john. Congrats on the new digs!

Unreal Todd. I can't imagine your frustration with how this going. I don't know how I would handle that.


----------



## jmartel

I feel like we could put together an all-star team of contractors from this thread to build a house.

Todd's contractor, Red's flooring installer, the fence guy, etc.


----------



## theoldfart

We still toasting tomorrow at 5:30 pm est?


----------



## 489tad

That brought me out from under my rock. What are we toasting??? With aclohol correct? I'm not working tomorrow!


----------



## TheFridge

Electrician that fixes other crafts problems right here.

Todd, tell the AC guy that you don't put thermostats where they will experience temperature swings because you didn't feel like replacing some wire that costs 13 cents a foot.

Personally, I'd have fired them all by now probably. At least a little come to Jesus meeting with the ones that are giving you trouble. That electrician can pack his ******************** and go. AC guy too.

I can't wait to never set a jointer knife again. Shelix for the DW735 next.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, Justin aka the Tugboaterster is giving up his legal single hood status tomorrow at 5:30 pm est. We are hoisting( a maritime term hehe) a cold one to toast his farewell to bachelorhood.


----------



## chrisstef

Can i get a reminder text?? Coincidentally ill be at my uncles 20th anniv party at that time tomorrow. Ill leave out the fact its his third marraige.

Tony shines bananas.

Jrealityshow is on to something. Record that and youve got internet gold. Need a super vulgar bob vila look a like to narrate.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…I used to know an HVAC guy…...he only blew up two places…..tried to do my house, and blew up a Grocery store, as well…..fuel oil furnaces weren't quite his .."cup of tea".....

Just went out to roll windows up on the van ( T-Storms are on the way) Found a flashlight on the driver's seat, instead of in the door. Flashlight was on…...hmmmm.

Doors are now LOCKED, windows are closed tight. Typical Friday nights in this neighborhood…...


----------



## Tugboater78

Its still on..

View while vows are being said.. ignore the trailer..
Dark green fields are soybeans, yellow looking is tobacco ready to be harvested 









And a couple randoms of the venue during rehearsal..


















And my soon to be bride









And my "best" man walkin down the "aisle" 
My parents and his wife on left, her mother on right


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh and I noticed on my GPS while I was there, we are 8 miles from that monstrosity Ark they built..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ok. Have been saving my pennies (dimes actually, a 2 liter bottle of dimes is about 600 bucks) for a 735 planer. And now I hear Delta? What gives? Anyone want to offer advice? Suggestions? Drunken rants?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is just amazing Todd. Sorry man. You have incredible patience.

Good luck Tug.

Beautiful digs John. Congrats man.

I do love the bananas.


----------



## terryR

> We still toasting tomorrow at 5:30 pm est?
> 
> - theoldfart


bummer, I lost track of days, and toasted last night. was fun!
Looks like a cool spot, Tug. Hope the weather is grand!


----------



## ShaneA

The 735 is a great machine. It is pretty much the class of the lunchbox planer group. Never used a bigger unit before, so I cant comment on noise, finish, snipe of those machine. But I have used the 735 for several years, and she is still kicking. Knife changes are super easy, and the knives are reversible.

They are loud though. Doesnt bother me too much. Hearing is overrated.


----------



## terryR

Oh wait…
helical cutters for a lunchbox planer? I had no idea!


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, the bride is beautiful. The Groom? Well wait till i've done a few toasts, it'll be better! Clocks ticking down man…...


----------



## TheFridge

735 is as solid as solid gets when it comes to a lunchbox. It's pretty loud though but it does a good job.

Edit: Terry, a 735 with a helical head is expensive but it makes for an unbeatable lunchbox. They make helical heads for everything. Shapers too.


----------



## terryR

Don't use my planer much at all. Of course, you girls see the stuff I build…

No egg on my face this weekend…










...little chickens are hatching every 30 minutes now. Wife is home and very happy! LOL!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks guys. My neighbor has a 734. I have heard and he agrees it has some snipe. I think a 13 inch will be bigger than I will ever need so the 735 would be a good choice.

I am not sure if I should do that or a jointer first. And if so, which jointer? I don't have 220 in the shop.


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, if you stay close to the chicks, they will bond on you and will follow you everywhere! Momma, but don't tell them. Makes them a lot easier to deal with, for awhile, like at evening when it's time to roost they will follow you to the perch! LOL….love to see you on the perch as a good leader!

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Happy wife=happy life, nice work Terry.


----------



## Brit

You must've racked up some points there Terry. Nice work.

Here's my collection of Boston's Tim.


----------



## bandit571

Boston 55?









Marked on Case as a KS…


----------



## Brit

So I set the wife off painting the ceiling in the lounge. Told her how good she was at it and that I couldn't do it that well and then snuck off to clean this little beauty up.


----------



## duckmilk

That IS a beauty Andy


----------



## Brit

Congrats Tug. How's married life? At least I think you're married now. I've got no fuggin' idea what time zone you're in. LOL.

Nice pad John and great view.


----------



## putty

Congratulations Mr and Mrs Tug on your wedding, I'm having one for you! actually I started a couple hours ago!!










I'll follow it up with a little woodwork!


----------



## 489tad

Wish you all the best Mr and Mrs Tug!


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Tug. Nice marking gauge Andy. Cool pencil sharpeners. I have a couple I'll post pics of soon.

My son who lives in the Seattle area has built himself a CNC plasma cutter. He's beginning to get a lot of orders, so better get your Christmas orders in early!


----------



## Brit

To Mr & Mrs Tug.


----------



## putty

Nice Bob! 
Can he make you something with your logo?


----------



## summerfi

I'm sure he could putty. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Tug, I was having one at the proper time but didn't think of it till 5:30 Central time.

Here's the proper technique for you guys:










From the movie Step Brothers


----------



## Tim457

That's a good collection of Boston's Andy. Slightly ironic with that tea party they had there and all.  That Preston turned out awesome. Brass shines up so nice, and that is a fine specimen.

Congrats Tugger. Sorry I didn't think to take a picture of my libations.

And since I got perfect advice last time, any ideas how to clean up the old plastic (Bakelite?) on a pencil sharpener? It's grungy and spotted. Am I right that a buffing wheel with the right compound is my best option?


----------



## duckmilk

If you haven't already, you might try simple green first Tim.


----------



## chrisstef

My cousin gave me a yuengling for the 5:30 and i had a sip but you wont see the finished product cuz it tasted like crap. They werent lying when the locals called it pottsville piss. Hope your wedding is better than that beer tuggernuts. Congrats bro!!


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, just noticed your 15236 posts in 2369 days. Wouldn't it be interesting if this site allowed you to go back and see your first few posts?

Duh!! Just went to my site and saw that you can. Nevermind.
My first was on this thread. (besides the profile)


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh and gawd dayum andy that marking guage is beautiful! Tell the wife a free stay at my house but shes gotta bring her paint brush. Fall in New England …. Just sayin.


----------



## ToddJB

May there be tugs all around.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy that gauge is out of this world. Is it vintage?


----------



## woodcox

Congratulations Mr. & Mrs. Tug! That looks like a beautiful place to make your vows. I wish you both the best. Cheers.


----------



## Brit

It is vintage Todd, but I seriously doubt that it has ever been used. It took me about 40 minutes to restore it and 15 minutes of that was screwing the mechanism in an out repeatedly after adding some 3 in 1 to loosen it up a bit. Other than that I just shined it up with autosol and gave the wood a coat of clear Briwax. It looked like this when it arrived.


----------



## ToddJB

Beautiful.


----------



## theoldfart

A bit late but,


----------



## bandit571

Congrats!


----------



## chrisstef

Feelin no pain after one of those bandit. Had those sneak up on me before.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Congratulations to Tug and the Misses.

More valuable than gold, more precious than jewels is the love of a good woman.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, I don't think anyone is claiming that Yuengling is good beer. It's pretty good when compared to the other cheap beers. I'd way rather have Yuengling than Bud Light/Coors/Miller/whatever. But I wouldn't make a point to actively search it out.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anyone interested in vintage Craftsman? Before they were taken over by the dumbasses who run them today?

http://nwga.craigslist.org/tls/5648770818.html


----------



## TheFridge

Leaving on a midnight train to pick it up Tim.

Congrats tuggers, may your loins be fruitful.


----------



## john2005

While I didn't take a pic, I did catch the memo and had a Sam Adam's for Tugger.


----------



## Tim457

John, I forgot to say, but your new house looks like a great space.

TOF is at a hippy convention, just saying.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, Tanglewood. Yo Yo Ma and the BSO. Good food, music and friends. I needed some R&R!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Andy your refurbishment skills are simply amazing.

Glad you got some music in your soul Kev.

Congratulations Tug.


----------



## putty

Tony, you are up and at it early ,,, 5:53 am your time! Having a sunrise coffee?


----------



## DanKrager

Congratulations, Tug. I trust the ceremonies were fun and good times were had. Enjoy every moment of it…too soon forgotten.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Jhops/Stef, Yuengling Black &Tan is actually pretty good beer.


----------



## terryR

Best Wishes, Tug! Keep a stiff upper lip, dude! LOL!

Andy, that marking gauge keeps catching my attention, love it! How thick is that brass beam? 1/2" errrr…13mm? I feel a strong desire to make a replica of it. The flat head screw just tightens down inside that groove in the brass?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm always up early Putty.


----------



## putty

Best part of the day Tony!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congrats Tug! Seems like just yesterday (or 100 years ago) I was getting hitched. Here's to you:


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, congrats. Hopefully everyone had a great time.


----------



## chrisstef

Only sell beer at the bodega on sundays huh yeti?


----------



## TheFridge

And then there are bodegas

Say it with me. Bo-de-ga

"Hey! It's black ass! Why didn't moon us earlier!"


----------



## KelvinGrove

Some shop time this AM. The Empress of the Galaxy bought a poster to go in her classroom. Wanted a "rustic" frame for it. She got some time in on the miter saw, table saw, and router. Also got to use some of her daddy's (she just turned 50 but is and always will be "daddy's girl") tools including his antique corner clamps. And she gets to tell people "I made it myself".


----------



## bandit571

Might change over to this stuff…









Then maybe some of this..









Just some different….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Mr. and Mrs. Tug!


----------



## Brit

> Best Wishes, Tug! Keep a stiff upper lip, dude! LOL!
> 
> Andy, that marking gauge keeps catching my attention, love it! How thick is that brass beam? 1/2" errrr…13mm? I feel a strong desire to make a replica of it. The flat head screw just tightens down inside that groove in the brass?
> 
> - terryR


Terry if I get a chance tomorrow, I'll take some photos showing all the components, measurements and how it works.


----------



## ToddJB

Do work son


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks everyone for the toasts, and the new mrs tug also thanks you all.









Was one hot day, but we survived









And it went off without any major problems, other than someone forgot to load up the coolers and tubs with ice










Wasnt my fault, but well, you guys know..

Im currently riding, kids in back, and the wife driving the first leg, at 9:20 est ( for you Brit) and we about to cross the Kentucky/Tennessee line at Jellico Mountain. Otw to see Micky Mouse.

Thought id share a bit here, my Facebook is flooded with pictures and whatnot.
Have a goodun!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the pictures Tug. A hearty congratulations to you both!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Safe travels Tug, and hello to the misses.


----------



## KelvinGrove

For Tug and the family. A traveling song


----------



## theoldfart

Damn fine looking couple, congratulations to you both Justin.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Late congratulations to you and the wife, Tug.

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Tugboater78

Tim..









about 1am.. you gonna be awake? we come bargin in


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Tug. Glad you found someone who can put up with you.

Spent the majority of the last 2 days sitting in the car with the cats. Little assholes apparently hated staying with a friend of ours and kept him awake at night. Had to keep them with us during the open houses for our house.


----------



## summerfi

What a fine looking couple. Congrats again to Tug and Mrs.

Tonight I am, of all places, in Cincinnati. Yes, poor planning on my part with Tug out of town. My daughter and I flew here today for a medical appointment for her tomorrow at Cincinnati Children's Hospital (though she is an adult). Then we fly back home to Montana tomorrow night. No disrespect to the Tug family, but I honestly don't know why anyone would want to live here. It is hot as hades and you could slice the humidity with a knife. We took a half mile walk over to the hospital this afternoon and our clothes were dripping wet with sweat when we returned. Plus I thought for sure we were going to be mugged by two homeless street thugs who followed us for a good long while. Then later in the afternoon and evening there was a mega thunderstorm parked right over the city for hours, with countless lightning strikes, hail, etc. Flash flood warnings all around. Montana is looking pretty dang good right now.


----------



## bandit571

You didn't need to send it up here…..I'm about a 2 hour drive to the north of Cincy…

Watch out for that stuff they call "Chili" down that way…....order the 5 Way…..


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah Tug! Congrats man. Enjoy Disney.

Just some MS on rough sanding, but getting pretty pumped these countertops.


----------



## Brit

> .......order the 5 Way…..
> 
> - bandit571


Never even had a 3 way, let alone a 5 way.

Tug - Glad everything went Ok. Congrats again.

Todd - Damn fine pile of shavings. You earned your dinner for sure.

Bob - I couldn't agree more about the heat/humidity.


----------



## Brit

Todd - MS = Mesquite correct and not some new variant of BS?


----------



## bandit571

MS= Mineral Spirits….


----------



## Tugboater78

> You didn t need to send it up here…..I m about a 2 hour drive to the north of Cincy…
> 
> Watch out for that stuff they call "Chili" down that way…....order the 5 Way…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit apeaks truth, though i suggest a 3 way.. souble order.


----------



## woodcox

Is there a suppository option Mr. Giles?^wtf?

18 hrs of Peaky Blinders binged. Recommended. I needed the subtitlesAndyto keep up with it though. 
Turn and The Last Empire are really good as well.

Oh my, Todd!

I hope all will be ok with her Bob.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim..
> 
> about 1am.. you gonna be awake? we come bargin in
> 
> - Tugboater78


Wasn't sure if you were taking the eastern route or the western. First overpass south of exit 315, honk the horn. I won't hear you but that's my road.



> Watch out for that stuff they call "Chili" down that way…....order the 5 Way…..
> 
> - bandit571


GO Bearcats! I love me some Skyline Chili. We can only get it canned down here and its not the same.


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Tug. Treat her well.

Gorgeous walnut, Todd. That'll be a stunning countertop.


----------



## terryR

More congrats, Tug! A lovely wife you have there!

I'm beginning to think there is a sign at the end of our road that points out a good spot to drop off unwanted house cats.










We just took one in about 8 weeks ago, and another has shown up this weekend! Clearly a house cat…she just sat in the back yard and glared at me through the window until I brought her inside. LOL. Now we have FIVE inside cats and one outside.

And, for the record, we had 19 of 23 chicken eggs hatch this weekend. I think we are up to 85 fowl now? Should be a hatchery soon….


----------



## ToddJB

All the slabs are glued up and cut to general size. Waiting for cabinets to be installed so I can do final cuts, sand and finish.

Installing that air cleaner tomorrow so hopefully I don't have to fight dust in the finishing process.

I'm a fan of 3 way chilling, Bob. It's an experience.I was a BearCat my freashman year. Hope all turns out okay for your daughter.


----------



## bandit571

Remember, there are two stores selling that chilli….Gold Star, meh, and Skyline…..go for the Skyline Chili…


----------



## ToddJB

> Remember, there are two stores selling that chilli….Gold Star, meh, and Skyline…..go for the Skyline Chili…
> 
> - bandit571


Truth


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats on the Hatchery Event, Terry!~

Gotta try Authentic Cincinnati Chili someday. And I'd go Five-Way.

Wedding pics are great, Tug. Looks like a fun day!

Bob, the weather is the StL region isn't much different (if at all) than what you described. The humidity is always crazy high and one never gets used to it. Hope your daughter is well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice vest Tug.

Dig the tops Todd. Cool mountain of testament to your work too.

HAAHHA! @ JLitter hot-boxing cats.

Hope all is well Bob.

Agreed with your endorsement of Peaky Woodcox. (and to a lesser degree with your other recommendations)

Fu(king asshole people abandoning pets… Grrrr!! She's a cute kitty Terry. Congrats on the successful hatchings.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice looking tops Todd. Looks like you could have made another one from those shavings.

Good job on the hatchery Terry, and cute kitten.

I make my own chili to suit my tastes (lots of chile powder). Can't give a recipe because I don't measure ingredients.

Dang, KC and Cincinnati got hammered with rain. Hope all is well with anyone living there.


----------



## 7Footer

I think that is the most beautiful marking gauge I've ever seen..

Tell me I'm not the only one who reads all of Andy's posts out loud with a British accent?

omg Duck, the whole dynamic of Derek's wife and Dale in Step brothers is one of the funniest fuggin things ever, I love that movie. Kathryn Hahn is so good. One of my favorite lines from that movie "honey come on, Dane Cook, pay-per-view, 20 minutes, LETS GO!" 





Congrats on the hatchings Terry! And very noble of you to take the cats in, so sad that people dump animals like that, it make my blood boil.

Toddwick, puttin in work! Countertops are going to be tits!

LOL @ little asshole cats!

I wasn't on the WWW to post a toast for Tug, but I was in spirit, and you bet it was beer thirty while I was working outside!! Congrats to Mr. & Mrs. Tug!!!
And oh yeah: 









Was burning a little midnight oil on Saturday, wifey went out with her friends so I started a couple openers for these old bball coaches I always shoot the $hiz with at the gym… And an extra Rip City one just for S's&G's.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work 7!


----------



## duckmilk

Those look good 7'. I don't see any sawdust, so where'd you buy those ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, 7!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, that's noble of you taking in cats, especially indoor cats. You're a better man than I. Hopefully with the hatching chicks, the predator/prey relationship between the two doesn't become an issue.

Tug, you and the new missus took it way too easy on each other with the cake. I still had buttercream frosting in my sinuses two weeks after my honeymoon was over.


----------



## chrisstef

Tug, you and the new missus took it way too easy on each other with the cake. I still had Butterbean's frosting in my sinuses two weeks after my honeymoon was over.










Fixed it for ya Yeti.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh man, thank you Stef. Butterbean was a moment of '90s pop culture I totally forgot about.


----------



## ShaneA

Butterbean's frosting….lol, you better not let that ferment for 2 weeks.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks fellers! IKEA, Duck! hahahaha

LOL @ Butterbean's frosting!!!!!!!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Remember, there are two stores selling that chilli….Gold Star, meh, and Skyline…..go for the Skyline Chili…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Truth
> 
> - ToddJB


I wasn't real impressed with it, but I do live in the #1 state for food. Also, #2 in illiteracy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

From back home. Charleston WV. 101 years and still serving. Amazingly enough, WV has a real flair for food.

Back during the Mine Wars (they don't teach this in flat lander history classes so take notes) say 1915 to 1930, the owners would hire a bunch of emigrants from Spain, Poland, Greece, or wherever. After a while, they would figure out digging coal is dangerous. The either went on strike or joined the union and got fired.

Either way, some of the unemployed miners would start restaurants. Now, there are mom and pop places which have been around for ever.

Like this one…
http://leonorosspaghettihouse.com/

Food from all over the world.


----------



## TheFridge

> Remember, there are two stores selling that chilli….Gold Star, meh, and Skyline…..go for the Skyline Chili…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Truth
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> I wasn t real impressed with it, but I do live in the #1 state for food. Also, #2 in illiteracy.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Hey, look at the bright side. If we're going to be a dummies we might as well go all out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob, there are four months in the midwest I could do without : Jan, Feb….July and August. The weather is pretty nice the rest of the time. I mostly hide in the AC. That's a plus in management

The front range of CO has ideal weather imo, but I doubt I'll ever go back.

Here in the Boonies my girls don't take dance class, the do English Horseback riding. Way cooler than going to a dance recital. So, we might have that in common with Montana.


----------



## jmartel

Just don't let them turn into horse girls, Red. They're a special kind of crazy. Think of crazy cat ladies with more money and more enthusiasm.


----------



## TheFridge

Good day so far. Ordered the wrong size bearings for the shelix head and dropped the old bearing and chipped an insert. Good thing it came with extras 

Just got a notification today that my credit card is approaching its limit  yeah I did it again. so many goodies. So little time.

Some cypress goodness. a little pecky but not too bad. Can't really complain about free though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That cypress is sexy. Sorry about the other troubles Fridge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is there any chance I will be able to find a replacement for this antique pull?





































Made me a little sick to the stomach when it snapped. :-/


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, maybe a skilled jewler could braze it?


----------



## putty

maybe some JB weld?


----------



## terryR

Fun photos, Red! That's the size horse my wife is searching for right now! She's very petite. And crazy! Looks like between the 2 of us, we have crazy cat and horse genes…

Ooooh, Tony, that reeks. +1 to searching out a jeweler. Or experimenting with sand casting. Melt down some pewter, a lil spray paint…


----------



## terryR




----------



## AnthonyReed

Not sure my conscience would allow for JB weld Putty.
Alright, I'll look for a jeweler. Thank you guys.

Haha! @ fuggin' cat.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cats are so funny!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cats are so funny!


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, cats fuggin love boxes and bags!

Really cool your girls are getting into horses, cool pics BRK!

Cool pull Tony.

Fridge - looks noice! Is that the infamous Louisiana sinker cypress? Learned everything I know about sinker cypress from my boy Shelby Stanga.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pics Red! Girls who spend their time with horses are unlikely to get into trouble later on.

Sorry about the pull Tony. I agree with getting a jeweler's assessment.

Nice looking board Fridge.

Just saw this, rust removal with a laser:


----------



## jmartel

It's a scientific law that all cats love boxes. Even big ones.



















Since my wife doesn't like dogs much, I'm trying to convince her that we need a Savannah Cat.










Size and temperament of dogs, like being in water, etc.


----------



## bandit571

One of my favourite things to do…....play in a "box" mainly the one the kids came in….

Trying out a RootBeer…ice cold one at that. Label says it is the Best Damn Root Beer….we'll see. 5.5% ALC/VOL.


----------



## jwmalone

Anthony Reed, you might could find one at Vandyke's restoration. pretty sure that's the name.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, I thought you were more an out-of-box kinda guy!?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Jwmalone, I'll have a look.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Playing a game called, "Land Mine"

Requirements

1 roll of sticky tape, blue painters tape works fine.

1 cat

1 gift card for your favorite restaurant

Directions:

Catch the cat asleep

Pick a room where the cat is NOT sleeping.

Roll out and tear off about an inch of tape.

Lay it sticky side up on the floor about one two inches from the door frame.

Repeat the process working across the door opening until you have a line of little sticky side up tape pieces all about 2 inches apart.

Start another line.

Keep repeating till most of the floor is covered with little sticky side up pieces of tape.

Find the cat and chase him until he runs through that room.

Use the gift card to make up with the misses after she beats you with a broom for effing with her cat.


----------



## chrisstef

So ive located where "the funk of a thousand asses" comes from. We're doing a job in the basement / mechanical room of an ice cream manufacturer. It smells like rusty water mixed with curdled milk, dirt and ammonia. It gets stuck in your sinuses and I swear you can smell it coming out of your hair in the shower just like in the good old days when you could smoke in a bar. Un frigging godly that stench is. I was on site this morning and an employee tried to offer me and the guys some ice creams ….. uhmmm, no thanks, I'm all set.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! That sounds vile.


----------



## Brit

> One of my favourite things to do…....play in a "box" mainly the one the kids came in….
> 
> Trying out a RootBeer…ice cold one at that. Label says it is the Best Damn Root Beer….we ll see. 5.5% ALC/VOL.
> 
> - bandit571


I'd be interested to hear what you think of that root beer Bandit. I bought a pack of those when I was on holiday. I suffered two and ended up pouring the rest down the sink.


----------



## Brit

Kelvin - You need to get out more. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I tried some alcoholic rootbeer. Not for me. I'll stick to regular root beer and regular beer.


----------



## Brit

Stef - I feel your pain. I once lived in an area where I was forced to drive past a pet food factory on a regular basis. God knows what they put in that stuff, but I soon learnt to turn off the air flow in the car and close all the windows. I regularly broke the speed limit down that road. I'd rather pay a fine than barf all over the dashboard. Have you ever tried picking diced carrot out air vents? It ain't easy. Just sayin'.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I tried that 'best damned' too, a gift. Couldn't finish the bottle.


----------



## Brit

HaHa - Glad its not just me. I'm actually still kicking myself for actually buying it in the first place because life experience has taught me that anything that describes itself as 'the best' or that has the word 'quality' in it, usually isn't.


----------



## bandit571

Of the three Brands of hard root beer I've tried…...BD ranks…..10th

Still playing around with some cheap Cherry…









Splashed some alkee-haul on it, to see if there was any grain….lid is being fitted to the box


----------



## putty

Same here with the Root Beer, a couple of sips and I tossed it. Maybe with some ice cream in it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That'd be a waste of perfectly good ice cream.


----------



## 489tad

A+ to "Flat Lander History Class and Crazy Horse Ladies"

Tony the Van ************************* is good, jeweler is a good idea. I forgot which of the boys here made furnaces, maybe you could cast a new one. That would be fun.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Remember, there are two stores selling that chilli….Gold Star, meh, and Skyline…..go for the Skyline Chili…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Truth
> 
> - ToddJB


Or Empress..


----------



## duckmilk

Dan, if a new pull was welded or brazed, or if a new one was cast, how would it be re-attached without breaking again? Just asking cause I am not imagining how that would be done.

I have bought some stuff from VanDykes and have been satisfied, still get their catalog. It's worth a try.

No to alcoholic sodas of any kind….unless it's Coke and rum with lime…mmmmmm


----------



## ToddJB

Got this bad johnny up and running today.



















Does a great job.


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool Todd! Let us know how good a job it does. Hope you didn't get a hernia.

Homemade chili


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop (Bench): Messy.










Stef, did you ever check on that Alien Head planer?


----------



## jmartel

I've got cast iron envy, Duck.

Accepted an offer on the house today. $5k over asking, most contingencies waved. Selling it for 53% over what we paid 3 years ago with no work put into it. I'd call that a win.


----------



## chrisstef

I got no joy on the planer smit. Emailed and called, only once each, but got nada.

Lil buddy rocked his first day of pre-k at the "big boy school". No tears or nuffin.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn. Congrats Jsale!


----------



## duckmilk

$5K over asking? WooHoo!

I love looking at your shop Smitty.

No tears from him or you Stef? Boys do grow up


----------



## Tugboater78

Wow, my feet are killing me,and only walked half of Magic Kingdom. Those damn storms off the coast are starting to make me think we gonna have to reevaluate our plans later this week.

Oh well!









Step daughter, who has yet to meet a stranger, was all bubbly and happy to meet Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Pluto, Buzz Lightyear, Ariel, Cinderella, her wicked step mom and sisters, Sleeping Beauty, but totally flustered when Prince Charming stopped by to see her at dinner tonight, was hilarious to watch. She couldn't put 2 words together..


----------



## putty

My fondest memory of my daughter was at Disney world when she was about 5. I asked her what princess was there, she said to me: Daddy you have been here a week and you don't know your princess's yet!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang that's a good lookin boy Stef. I was kinda worried…he was funny lookin as a baby. lawlz.

The horse ranch has been on of the best things about moving here. It's a family from our church. They do the lessons and share they're awesome ranch and horse to be a blessing to girls. Pretty cool.

Remember when I used to be some hardcore woodworker? heh. Now I'm all about my dang career. I was so bored with my job before. We'll see where this leads.

Actually, I put in and interviewed for a senior management position this week. I though it a bit ballsy, but I was encouraged to do so. It's not very common to move into senior position in railroad management after one year….but I've done pretty well….so I gave 'er hell. I'm cool either way.

Woodworking related:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very sad indeed, Stef…

Post-card material right there ^ !

Congrats, JProfit!


----------



## ToddJB

Woah. Congrats Jmart!

Nathan looks quite dapper with his parted hair.


----------



## duckmilk

I hope you fare well with the job application Red. Maybe, sometime, the job will start boring you again and you can start working wood in the production line manner like you used to.


----------



## Brit

I bet you can't watch this without wobbling a bit.


----------



## CL810

I had to cut it off at the 45 second mark! How anyone could do that is beyond me.


----------



## chrisstef

52 secs. Who the hell thinks "dont forget the oranges so i can juggle".


----------



## Mosquito

Sucks about the no response on the planer Stef. I'm waiting to hear back about a bandsaw, e-mailed on Sunday night, as well as again last night. Annoying when they just never respond.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is slick Todd. Right on.

Damn that chili looks good!

I too, love looking at Smitty's shop and doings.

Congrats JHomeless.

Looking debonair lil N! 'atta boy!

Glad it is fun Tug.

I saw that vid, fug that. Heights scare me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The base on that is so awesome!!!! G'luck Mos.


----------



## summerfi

I'm heading to Yellowstone today for more fire work. Will be gone 2 weeks probably. Y'all be good. Nevermind…no use asking for the impossible.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stay safe Bob.


----------



## TheFridge

I worked at a grain elevator for a month.

The basement had a layer of slick fermenting grain and rat crap 1/2" deep. It was real fun when I slipped almost broke my ankle amd landed back first. It was like a ********************ty snow angel when I got up. I can still smell that place.


----------



## terryR

Take care of yourself, Bob.


----------



## terryR

IMO, the nastiest odors come from organic stuff. Try the Medical ICU…

Damn, Stef, yer lil boy is growing up fast.


----------



## ToddJB

Cast Iron base, retirement lamp, motor condom, AND it looks like it's a wood/metal, by the wee port sticking out of the side. Mos, that bandsaw is the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## DanKrager

Fridge, your memory may have been altered…that stinky mess was a brewery cooking up some fine stuff! LOL

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

A band saw is something I'm much more certain on than table saw lol If only the guy would reply… No phone number on the listing, so e-mail only. He's got my number, if he looks at e-mails, or hasn't sold it already and forgotten to take the listing down (I e-mailed 6 hours after it was posted).


----------



## ToddJB

He also has a first gen Delta DP220 drill press in the back there.


----------



## Mosquito

Says it's been repainted, but it looks good in the pictures. Well cared for. Assuming that the date/time stamp on the pictures are just because it was never set originally lol


----------



## JayT

Dang, Mos, that would be a sweet band saw. Just looked up the listing and it's a really good price, too.

It's really frustrating to deal with people on CL who won't do buyers the simple courtesies of replying to messages and taking listings down once they are sold.


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, hurry up and wait…


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys, I'm happy about the offer. Now that means I'll be able to have a pretty pimp shop in the next house. Just going to suck not doing anything in the garage for the next ~6 months. Moving out this weekend.

I'm throwing together a quick end grain cutting board this week while trying to quickly get the bike street legal and packing up the garage. Most of the equipment is going to need to be disassembled a bit to move.

That's a pretty kick ass bandsaw, Mos. Hopefully the guy comes through for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Safe travels, Bob!

Beautiful bandsaw, Mos. please make it yours!


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, be careful.


----------



## bigblockyeti

J, great news about the house and what it will allow you to do with the next house. Stinks having to tear the toys down to move, 6 month hiatus from the shop would give me the shakes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"…6 month hiatus from the shop would give me the shakes." - Me too! Oh. Wait. Never mind.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, this will be the 2nd time that I go from a nice big townhouse down to an apartment 1/3 the size. But it's for a good cause. I've been doing a lot more cooking lately, so there's always that to mess around with. Especially since we won't have nearly the amount of places to go out to eat at the new place.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Food pics are cool too JChef. Don't hold out should that be the course.


----------



## ToddJB

Please don't comment on this thread until you have a proper shop again, Jmart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bankers are cold-hearted dicks.


----------



## 7Footer

Sweet setup Todd.

Wow Stef, young N is growing up so fast! Those are rad kicks!

Killer bandsaw Mos, I hope it makes its way into your shop!!!

Congrats on the house Jmart! Thats awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7' loves tossed salad.


----------



## jmartel

> Please don t comment on this thread until you have a proper shop again, Jmart.
> 
> - ToddJB


You cut me real deep right there. Real deep.


----------



## ToddJB

Someone has to keep this thread on topic.


----------



## 7Footer

Only in the shower, Tony.

Husbandry cooking pro-tip. Barter for sexual favors with the wife, i.e. in exchange for doing more of the cooking / dishes, you get a J of your choosing, or just agree upon the terms of said J beforehand.. It doesn't happen overnight, but 6 months is plenty of time to find the best angle to work.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow Stef, young N is growing up so fast! Those are rad kicks!

Man, I'm glad someone noticed. Wifey went out to the childrens place and copped him some kinda whack hightops. Now, my sneaker game isn't exactly on point like it used to be but I was digging on those air max's so I had to hook him up.

Make me a frittata jmart-hastewart.

Edit - Pretty sure 7 just invited Tony to join him in the Russian bath house.


----------



## Brit

I must be stupid 'cause I've got no idea what a 'J' is. I feel very English right now.


----------



## Mosquito

> sorry it is sold


:-(


----------



## 7Footer

Hells yeah Stef, those are sick. Whack hightops, LOL. I've never understood the hightop fad, they're as popular as ever now, and I just cant pull em off.

I wouldn't expect you to know that one Andy, that's just a saying that a group of my friends came up with. Getting a J can be anything from traditional coitus, to HJ, BJ, etc…. hahahah!


----------



## JayT

Bummer, Mos.

Stef, as fast as that boy is growing, you're going to have to update your avatar. People will think you've got two kids. He must get the good looks from his mother's side.


----------



## Brit

Thanks 7.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer, Mos.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Serious sad face, Mos.


----------



## chrisstef

I feel ya JayT. Kids growing a lot faster than id like (in some aspects). And def gets his looks from his mother. That is, aside from the very striking chin dimple. Chicks dig that. The only thing he didn't inherit from his mom is her blue eyes. Got stuck with my green ones.

I don't get the hightops either but then again I remember proudly rocking the British Knights with those fat tongues. And lets not forget about the reebox pumps. And flannels. And tight rolling the bottom of our pants. God, my middle school days in the late 80's / early 90's were a fashion travesty now that I think about it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Mos.

LOL @ baths & teen fashion.


----------



## jmartel

If it makes you feel better, Stef, my middle school years was the timeperiod of the emo kids (though I did not partake. Black eyeliner would not look good on me). At least you weren't one of those "I walk in the rain to hide my tears" kind of people.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Some sad news…and posted here because I feel like venting.

When I started out as a fire fighter one of the guys who taught my Basic Firemanship (back before it was even called Fire Fighter I) was a guy by the name of Matt Jackson. Matt was one of the finest men I have ever met and few like him will walk the earth again. He delivered the Fireman's Prayer at my son's funeral. He was the kind of guy who was honestly surprised if he won any award. And nobody was more surprised in 1981 when he was named Instructor of the Year by the 6,000 members of the International Society of Fire Service Instructors.

Matt passed away last night.

So tonight at my house, a toast to absent companions. "Here's to your Final Call Matt. You are relieved".


----------



## theoldfart

You folks are making me feel antiquated. I just remember missle crisis, basement fallout shelters, Eisehauer, Kennedy and the like.


----------



## chrisstef

Tough to lose those we admire KG.

Feel antiquated? Your handle is old fart. I believe it was self induced sir. (respecting my elders n all)


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry to hear that, Tim.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> You folks are making me feel antiquated. I just remember missle crisis, basement fallout shelters, Eisehauer, Kennedy and the like.
> 
> - theoldfart


Hey Don? Here are the test questions which define "old"

When you get out of the shower, are you glad the mirror is fogged up?

When you go to a record store, is everything you like in the $1.99 rack?

When you talk about your trip to the record store at a family gathering…do most people ask, "what's a record store"?

Did your last car cost more than your first house?

And the big one…..

When your wife comes out of the shower naked, and sits on the side of the bed and says, "honey? Do you want to pass me that bottle?" Does she mean the Malox?????


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry for the loss of a friend Tim.

Stef, just be glad you didn't have to deal with the fashion travesty of the '60's


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I don t get the hightops either but then again I remember proudly rocking the British Knights with those fat tongues. And lets not forget about the reebox pumps. And flannels. And tight rolling the bottom of our pants. God, my middle school days in the late 80 s / early 90 s were a fashion travesty now that I think about it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Back in my day (I am beginning to sound like my dad) if you had a pair of Redball Jets, you were expected to out run everyone in the neighborhood.


----------



## 7Footer

Spot on Stef. The pumps were so effin sick though. LAWL @ British Knights. Wow haven't thought of that for ages!

Back in my day - hahahah! Redball Jets must be the geezer version of PF Flyers? 




holy crap Andy, that video of those whack jobs trying to kill themselves on that chimney…. good lord. Thats a big helping of NOPE! I actually watched most of it, but I peed a little.


----------



## duckmilk

70's night from my wife's family reunion a few years ago  (Ignore the dude on the right who just happened to walk in the picture)


----------



## duckmilk

Another one


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> 70 s night from my wife s family reunion a few years ago  (Ignore the dude on the right who just happened to walk in the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


Ok. The guy on the right…I can't comprehend the body movement. Which direction is he going?


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


Ok Duck. That's about what I remember at that time. Nothing wrong with that. It's everything before and after I have issue with. Especially 80's disco!


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, my condolences on the loss of you mentor. I just got home after doing a high angle rescue of a friend injured while we were climbing. The fire and rescue folks were outstanding. We got him to the helicopter and now I'm hammered and exhausted. Adrenalin has worn off and I'm spent. Don't know how you guys do this for a living'.


----------



## Brit

I know how you feel Kev. I was involved in rescuing a woman from Snowdon once. We had to carry her off on a stretcher setting up belays along the way because the RAF Sea King pilot said it was too dangerous to attempt an air lift. We heard her distress signal at 7pm and eventually got her off the mountain at 2am.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A few years ago a fire department did a study where they had guys wear heart monitors. They looked at pulse rates and used guys who were on vacation as the standard. The found that guys on a day off (between shifts as opposed to at the beach) had heart rates 5% higher than the vacation day guys. And guys on shift were 10% to 15% higher. Explains why 1/3 of all firefighters line of duty deaths are from having a heart attack.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you made it home safe Kev. Nice work.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a more interesting evening than I would have liked. Glad everyone made it out and home OF.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Damn it… why do these show up during my "broke months"? (Which are March through January)

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/5756990447.html


----------



## theoldfart

Good morning. Just a bit groggy. We went back up the cliff this am to see if anything caught our eye, retrieve our gear and just talk. Waiting to hear how the surgery went, his knee was pretty badly mangled, they're saying permanent mesh and screws. NEED COFFEE, later. Oh and just got three Ariou rasps, sweet things.


----------



## terryR

Good on you, Kevin, for helping! Hope your friend is OK.

Have been involved in dozens of cave rescues. all suck. But, blood is thicker than mud.


----------



## theoldfart

" blood is thicker than mud." True, just don't like seeing bone in all that blood!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good to be back….showing you girls how it's done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Showing us how what is done, self-absorption?

Settle down BRK.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I get narcissistic when there's no one else here to talk to. Except my cat…. she loves me.


----------



## jmartel

Whachya makin, Red?

Bummer, SpaceX lost a rocket this morning.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah I don't think they're quite there yet on the reusable rocket, but I'm sure they'll get it ironed out.

Red, nothing wrong with being proud of skills you've worked hard to learn, but if you keep rubbing it in we're going to have to call you Bigheadknotred.

Congrats on keeping your kid safe long enough to start school, stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's always nice seeing your work Red. Not for nothing but that cat loves everyone.


----------



## ToddJB

I think we're looking at too panels there, or Red has forgotten how to do a glue up. My money is on book shelf.


----------



## jmartel

> Yeah I don t think they re quite there yet on the reusable rocket, but I m sure they ll get it ironed out.
> 
> - Tim


Well this was one of the new rockets from what I've heard. Not one that they have recovered. Probably something going wrong during fueling since it was still T-3min to testing. Either way, rockets are tough.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A new kind of Heft and Hubris.


----------



## TheFridge

> Bigheadknotred
> 
> - Tim


I lol'd


----------



## chrisstef

Heres the problem jimmy. That old 8" pipes got a 4" hole in it. Mmmm milky discharge.










This pumps been running non stop st this flow for a week plus


----------



## chrisstef

Aww hell ^


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yuck!!! What is that stuff in the second pick? Gah!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Geeze!


----------



## ToddJB

Just like Wonka's factory


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## bandit571

Coffee is ready!


----------



## chrisstef

That's the tailing from the funk of a thousand asses Smitty. Its the discharge from the cleaning of the ice cream / yogurt tanks that's supposed to be inside an 8" pipe. The pit in the bottom pic is the sluicebox it all enters to get filtered. We found where the stink is coming from. The pipe has to have been dumping hundreds of gallons a day into the ground for lord knows how long. I'm kinda surprise the building hasn't floated yet. Weve ran 2, 2hp pumps with 2" discharge hoses for a week and a half straight. Water's never slowed down. Its unreal.

I feel even worse for the plumber …. he's gotta tie into the pipe …. live. Better hope that balloon holds and he can get all his pieces on in short order or that funk water is gonna be shooting out of every clean out in the basement.

This one's made top 5 worst jobs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is so unsavory.

Poor plumber, indeed. Godspeed dude.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> That is so unsavory.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


^ That is so refined. You have a knack for American English, Tony.

EDIT: Stef, that has got to be the most vile-smelling multi-media experience ever. Again: Yuck.


----------



## ToddJB

Gross man. Plumbers for sure have the shortest end of the stick when it comes to repairs. My sewage ejector stopped working one morning when I was headed out for work on a day I couldn't skip. Called the plumber, he cracked that bad boy up grabbed the poo pipe and shook it around a bit. Started working great again. Best $39 I've ever spent.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm glad I could brighten up your day Smitty! Next time we pop open a grease trap ill have the guys take a pic of that for ya too.

Yea todd, turd chasers get a raw deal from time to time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

High praise considering the source, thanks Smitty. Refinement is certainly not a quality that I have claim to however.

Absolutely agree Todd.

Only time I recall refusing to help my dad was on a job excavating a swollen septic tank. Still a bit ashamed of that.


----------



## terryR

+1 to Tony's language skills. dude should be a writer!

That is so nasty I feel better about my second attempt at french polishing,










I'm pretty sure a handful of M&M's will help, too!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, why does your DNA say "Yuck" on it? Did you get confused about what DNA was suppose to be?


----------



## terryR

just because it has poison in it.
I'm buying everclear asap! LOL

edit, world's smallest rubber?


----------



## ToddJB

I have a bottle of everclear that almost exclusively gets used for pipe cleaning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does it cut through bong resin?


----------



## chrisstef

Formula 420 ^


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. For some reason that reminded me of a funny night in college. My buddy came up to visit one night and after a good evening at the bar we head back to the apartment and fire up the old bingo. My buddy, who wasn't a smoker, take a huge rip off the bong and ends up coughing into it. It blows the stem clean out of the piece and showers my roommate with bong water. Then said buddy ran outside and puked all over the place. Holy hell that was funny.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Conspicuous. May not lend itself to her discretion.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That story made me snort.

Had a friend in high school that referred to himself in the third person. He had a six foot glass bong and would announce "Handbone is gonna clear the beast today" before he'd attempt a full launch on that lung-crusher.

Pure.


----------



## chrisstef

When the right person refers to themselves in the third I find it hilarious. Our other estimator does it from time to time and it cracks me up. "Randy's getting upset" "Randy's constantly getting effed"

Handbone …. can I get clarification on the nickname?


----------



## ShaneA

Bong water blow out, Handbone, Randy is getting effed. You guys are on a roll today. I needed that little amount of amusement.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - For a little more humor check out this new recruiting advertisement from Rutgers … http://the-boneyard.com/threads/rut-roh-stoops-to-new-low-please-brace-yourself.96258/#post-1788528

Notice any of those guys?


----------



## ToddJB

You guys were sophisticated back in the day. Nobody had glass - we engineered from pop cans and 2 liter Mt Dew bottles.


----------



## woodcox

Driving at night with no place to pull over for a whiz, just grab an empty bottle from the floor board and fill it up. Just don't throw out the new bottle of the same and mistake it for the piss filled one and take a swig. Puking out the widow at speed is not reccomended. Woody's pee tastes bad.

Lol @ bong showers!

I still have a good 20 year old broken glass bong scar on my righty.


----------



## chrisstef

Any port in a storm Todd.

That's awful woody! I will admit to taking a good swig off a dunkin cup full of dip spit. Stings going down. I too learned the lesson of same cup, different contents the hard way.


----------



## ToddJB

> Any port in a storm Todd.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ha. The result of this mentality has led me to have not real desire for the ish any longer.


----------



## woodcox

Does this look like the wife's laptop lcd is going out? A few minutes before this happened I turned down the brightness a little. An external monitor is working normally. HP 2000 I think.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Gross man. Plumbers for sure have the shortest end of the stick when it comes to repairs. My sewage ejector stopped working one morning when I was headed out for work on a day I couldn t skip. Called the plumber, he cracked that bad boy up grabbed the poo pipe and shook it around a bit. Started working great again. Best $39 I ve ever spent.
> 
> - ToddJB


The Empress of the Galaxy once discovered that "flushable cat litter" does not mean The Heir to the Galactic Throne can empty the entire litter box down the toilet.

Fortunately, I was 8 hours away on a job so the plumber got to deal with it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My freshman year of college, the RA was making the rounds introducing himself to everyone and reiterating the rules which everyone was already supposed to know. He spotted my 6D cell Maglite between the bed and the nightstand but said nothing. He naturally assumed it was a bong and returned shortly with the hall director to confront me about my "paraphernalia". Knowing I did nothing wrong it was kinda funny looking back at the situation but moving quite a ways from home a day before and class hadn't started yet it was feeling like a bad omen at the time.


----------



## Brit

> Does this look like the wife s laptop lcd is going out? A few minutes before this happened I turned down the brightness a little. An external monitor is working normally. HP 2000 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox


It could be burn out on the screen but that happens over time, not all of a sudden. First of all, get the display back to *PC screen only* and disconnect the external monitor from the laptop. You do this by pressing the f4 key to alternate the screen image between 4 display states:
● PC screen only: View the screen image on the computer only.
● Duplicate: View the screen image simultaneously on both the computer and external
device.
● Extend: View the screen image extended across both the computer and external device.
● Second screen only: View the screen image on the external device only.

If there is no improvement, power off the laptop and then boot it up again. If the display does not return to normal, let us know and we'll try something else.


----------



## woodcox

Thank you Andy. No change with your reccomended actions.


----------



## ToddJB

Question for the panel.

I'm getting sick of having this big awesome air compressor in my shop and it not functioning. The reason it is not functioning is because there is one valve which is a custom size and it just spews air.










Do you think it would be fine to take some slow cure JB Weld stuff it in that hole and around the threads then take a piece of capped copper pipe and slip it over?

For any of you safety minded folk - this compressor will be outside and this potential projectile will be facing a wooden fence.

Tank pressure should never exceed 150 PSI.


----------



## chrisstef

Id suggest shaking it woody. That dont work, a couple light raps with your fist. That dont work, get the bfh.

Todd - i vote yes.


----------



## 7Footer

LOL @ flushing the entire contents of catbox down the toilet!!!!! Wow!

I wish I could do English like Tony.

And double wow at drinking piss, but at least it was your own! hahaha

I'd also like to hear more about handbone, what a great word. I used to be able to clear a 6ft bong no problem, but these days idk. Have seen many people fail and blow bong water all over the room, wet resiny scooby snacks

90% isopropyl and ice cream salt (rock salt) cleans bongs the best Tony.

Randy's getting angry is super funny, my favorite contractor's best friend is named Randy and he's a damn good painter, my friend always has him cut in lines and do some painting with him on jobs… Gonna have to tell him about Randy keeps getting effed!


----------



## TheFridge

Me and my brother drank

He said his wife helped him get his first credit card

I left that night

I came back the next day

He said he woke up with the cordless phone in his hand still on

And the new credit card on the table

A week later his wife was none too happy

When a pair of ninja swords arrived


----------



## Tim457

Todd, is getting a pipe tap and the right size end piece an option? Or the right size die and put threads on the outside. Normally would assume JB weld couldn't handle that, but in the scenario, probably the only problem would be having it fail just when you needed the compressor and no way to fix it properly on short notice.

You guys are on a roll today, breaking the slow Thursday curse.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, when I say custom, I mean very custom. It doesn't measure to anything I can find comparable and have called a few hose shops and they say it's not uncommon for high end stuff to make up their own threads. Thinking about more I might stick a small piece of 1/4 rod in with JB on it first. Let that dry, then come up with some sort of cap

Oh, and I don't thing rethreading is an option with the dies I have. It's SS


----------



## Tim457

Just make sure you keep a safe distance if Randy says he's getting randy.

That's an epic drunk shopping Fridge. The Fridge family doesn't go half way.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Question for the panel.
> 
> I m getting sick of having this big awesome air compressor in my shop and it not functioning. The reason it is not functioning is because there is one valve which is a custom size and it just spews air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be fine to take some slow cure JB Weld stuff it in that hole and around the threads then take a piece of capped copper pipe and slip it over?
> 
> For any of you safety minded folk - this compressor will be outside and this potential projectile will be facing a wooden fence.
> 
> Tank pressure should never exceed 150 PSI.
> 
> - ToddJB


Isn't that a relief valve? It looks like the manual piston pull ring on the back side. If so, pull it out and let it vent. If it blows water hold it open till the water stops. If not, just let go and let it snap back in.

But this could be a time when Tim HNC what he's looking at.


----------



## woodcox

Toddjbweld + cap + tie wire.

+1 rock salt or boiling it.


----------



## 7Footer

Looks to me like your video card is going bad WC. HP should have some built in diagnostics you can run, video card may not fail since it's still functioning, but it will go through a color tests and a couple others that might give you a better idea..

lol @ ninja swords

Nut up Todd, do it.


----------



## ToddJB

Woody, could you extrapolate a bit on your plan?

Tim, the knob you see on the back of the valve only turns on and off the two outlets on each side. The outlet in question always stays open regardless of how the knob is turned.


----------



## bandit571

Is there enough meat left there that a PEX connector could grab onto….?


----------



## KelvinGrove

If air comes out there are very few options.

1. The fitting taps in upstream of the valve controlling the other two fittings. Question is, why would anyone build it with no way to turn it off? On top of that the most common reason for an oddball fitting is to keep people from connectingredients something to it when they shouldn't.

2. The valve should control it but something is stuck in the seat allowing it to pass air even when closed.

When all else fails, read the instructions. Got an owner's manual for it?


----------



## chrisstef

Wrap tie wire in the threads. Jb weld. Cap over. Hose clamp. Final answer.


----------



## woodcox

Just expanding on your jb weld and cap idea. I would think the weld and copper cap/ or what ever should seal it. Criss crossing tie wire over the cap and around the valve would be a safety measure in case it tried to let go. Even exposed to the elements I wouldn't worry to much about the weld shrinking. I would think filling the hole and letting that cure, then add weld to the cap too. Then tie wire/safety wire.


----------



## woodcox

I forgot, add a thrust block from shop wall to cap. Lol.

7'- I've been through the self diag with no results. The wife has a buddy that wants to look at it. We sent him the same pic and he said he has seen monitors on these fail often. He is gonna come get it over the weekend.

Ed: thanks for the answers though.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes, I'll give it hell.

Tim, without getting into the whole story of this compressor again - it's cobbled together. It was built originally for crazy high pressure CNC use. That outlet was designed for a thermal pressure release. There is no manual, it functions as it was designed, but not as I need it to.


----------



## KelvinGrove

That answers the question of why they would design it that way.


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit, do pex fittings mold to size, or something?


----------



## bigblockyeti

LOL @ drunk ninja sword charge. My brother did the same only for a motorcycle on ebay during a Florida hurricane when there was literally nothing else to do other than drink, lost power the next morning and didn't find out he'd drunk bought the bike till two days later.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, can you drill it out and re-tap for a common size?


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe, I can't remove it, so it's limited space to work, and it's stainless steel, should that be easy enough to drill and tap?


----------



## KelvinGrove

I am surprised that Fastenall or Motion Industries can't match it.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd put some calipers on it and check the tpi to see if I could find a plug Toddums.

After the swords came in we chopped stuff. It was awesome.


----------



## JayT

Todd, instead of trying to cap it, I'm wondering if there is enough meat there to tap the inside to a standard thread, such as 1/8 NPT and plug it. Might be easier than trying to fit something to the outside if it's not too small. Even tapping to a bolt thread might work with some sealant and a set screw or short bolt.


----------



## ToddJB

I think that's what JMart and Tim were suggesting. I was concerned about the SS being too hard, but I'm about to give it a try.


----------



## woodcox

Todd, from here it almost looks like it has been threaded and one of those nipples have been sheared off.


----------



## duckmilk

Dammmmm Andy, I could have used your expertise about 4 months ago.

"That is so unsavory" I need to keep that phrase in mind. Articulation is powerful.


----------



## Tugboater78

Gonna be a fun experience being in FL for next couple days! Supposed to drive home through hurricane ravaged areas in a couple days, just glad ita missing where we currently are…


----------



## TheFridge

SS sucks to drill thread and tap.


----------



## duckmilk

Drive safe Tugs.

Todd, what the he!! is that contraption on the bottom of that compressor tank?
All it needs is a relief valve to get the water out. Unscrew the whole thing from the bottom and replace it with a simple valve.
The safety pressure relief valve should be near the top of the tank and should activate if the tank builds up too much pressure.


----------



## duckmilk

See you guys next week. My cousin's husband died in June. She is just now having a memorial for him.
Knowing my family (my dad's side) it will be more like a wake.

He was an interesting guy. He used to fly airplanes into the center of hurricanes so the scientists could take readings. He once told me that getting to the center was rough, but the center itself was calm and beautiful to see.


----------



## ToddJB

Annnnnddddd done.










Went easier than expected. Tapped a straight thread 5/16 -18 bolt. Online form said with SS that you shouldn't try for full thread but to go for closer to half threads, so that's what I did. Screwed it in and snugged it up. Turned the compressor on and she pumped right up. It was still definitely leaking, as I expected, but I wanted to try it anyways. Backed it out cleaned it like crazy, and put a nice coat of JBW on it and plugged 'er back in. Now for the hard part. - waiting a day for it to cure.

This was a far better route than my OG plan. Thanks for input duds.


----------



## 7Footer

Nicely done Todd! #PrayfortheCure

Good deal WC, a new screen for that should be pretty reasonable.


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, Duck still wants to know what all that contraption on the bottom of the tank is for. But, Duck will have to wait till he gets back next Mon. G'night y'all ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Gnight?? Its good mornin out east.

Stay safe on your ride tug.

Nice todd!!


----------



## Tim457

Didn't realize it was stainless, glad you found a tip to make it work.

Duck there was some explanation earlier about how that thing works, but it was above my head at least.

Tug, good thing the storm missed you, no need for that on a honeymoon.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hope any of you that may live in in or near the path of the hurricane are safe! We survived the night, but looks like no outdoor activities today. Plus we just now getting up and moving. Wore out, but we gonna find something to do.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tug, still in/around the magic kingdom? Wonder if they have fallen tree cutting with Mickey & Minnie? Disney themed loader driving? The seven dwarfs were tradesmen (miners?) I'm sure they'd be flexible enough to take on a little logging project.

Hope you can find something fun and safe for the family to do, pricey vacations can be no fun stuck in a hotel!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to Yeti's sentiments. Hope you find fun, despite the weather.

I'm not finding chisel rack joy just yet, but won't give up. I think they'll go blades up, and lean. With edges separated and (loosely) captured so i can get two rows of chisels to overlap about 2-3" or so.


----------



## ToddJB

So the rack is upside down in that pic?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That picture shows what's not working. It will look completely different when done.


----------



## jmartel

Glad you were able to tap it, Todd. Nice rack, Smitty.

Got the bike ride-worthy last night. Rode in to work this morning in a "not really street legal" kind of setup, but it works enough for now. I've gotta start commuting on the ferry next week and no way am I paying for a car on that ferry every day. It's like $500/month to do that. Plus I don't want to wait in line, and motorcycles go first and can go around the backed up areas when the waiting lot is full.

I've got a short somewhere that keeps blowing fuses for my turn signals/running tail light. The brake light still works when I hit the brakes, just not the running light portion. Oh, and no mirrors.

Gotta put the hammer down on packing tonight and tomorrow morning. Picking up a rental truck around noon tomorrow.


----------



## ToddJB

JMart, what's the rush to get out? Are they doing a cash buy or something where you don't have the standard 30 days?


----------



## jmartel

No, we close the first week of October. Rush is primarily the wife's doing. We have plans for most every other weekend before October, and this is a 3 day weekend. It's way more of a pain in the ass to take a moving truck on the ferry over on weeknights dealing with commuter traffic.

I'll probably end up leaving some of the garage stuff and just get the expensive things like machines and tools this weekend. Come back another weekend or weeknight for the rest.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh, didn't take into account the ferry.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, if I didn't have to take the ferry I wouldn't have bothered rushing trying to get the bike finished this week. But the bike is less than half the cost of cars, plus you skip the line, load/unload first, etc. So there's a huge advantage to using a motorcycle.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Motorcycles are always better! More than a few times in my never ending vintage tool hunt, I've used a bike and thrown my booty in the saddlebags or strapped and bungeed it to the back of the seat.


----------



## jmartel

It's even more better if lane splitting is legal. However that's only currently legal in CA. So I'll have to sit tight and wait.


----------



## TheFridge

I usually just take the fairy.


----------



## bandit571

First coat is cured out, I think..









Might need a couple more….


----------



## 7Footer

> glad you found a tip to make it work.


^He always finds the tip.

Sounds like a busy weekend JMover, good luck

You would, Fridge

Gave these openers to two old retired bball coaches that I shoot the S with at the gym everyday, they were super stoked. Blehh at their teams though!!!!! LOL X-|


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice work, 7.

Separate but related note…

As a former St Louis Rams fan that has been NFL'd and Kroenke'd 'til it hurts, that league is officially DEAD to me. My life will be complete without watching a single minute of any game, anymore. Many in StL feel the same way. Greed is way over the top, rules mean nothing, Jerry Jones is a *ssW*pe that's headed for their HoF. Ugh… Okay, rant over.


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit










Decapitaters look great, se7en.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Smitty… Yeah it's a tough beat for StL fans. Lots of issues with the nfl right now.

HA!! Todd I swear I had "ahhhhh whats in the box" typed out and I deleted it because I thought it might not be recognized. ahhhhhh whats in the box!?


----------



## Tim457

> Decapitaters look great, se7en.
> 
> - ToddJB


Nice work there Todd, impressive next to the 7 reference.


----------



## ToddJB

Would have been better if I said they look "killer".


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, are you angry?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was. I feel better now, thanks for asking.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Smitty, it's tough for the fans of many NFL teams. I live outside of Cleveland and believe it or not we have a professional (sort of) football team. This area has a few high schools assembling varsity teams that could compete far better than the Browns. Parking went up this year to $25/vehicle which isn't bad if your team knows how to play football. First Energy Stadium was named by a corporation crying poor so the PUCO granted them guaranteed profits for the next several years regardless of perpetuated fiscal irresponsibility (taxation without representation). When a coach finally starts to figure out how to pull everyone together he gets fired (many have suffered this fate). The most promising draft picks or trades end up doing something stupid (or illegal) or stay hurt and on the DL for the duration of their contract. When it comes to suffering NFL (former) fans, Cleveland has more than it's fair share. End rant.


----------



## 7Footer

No, decapitaters with the bonus se7en was perfect!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the cleaning knowledge guys.

Of course you effortlessly cleared them on the regular; giant lungs: huge capacity.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I feel for you, Yeti. i do…

Chisel rack more like this:










A lot more to do, but 'concept proven.'


----------



## 7Footer

Can't wait to see the final product Smitty. Looking real good!

Last night I saw something on Facebook that just I just can't un-see and I'm furious about it. I was scrolling through the timeline and this video that started playing, I watched probably 10-15 seconds of it before I realized what I was seeing and it made me so fugging enraged and disgusted that i just closed the window and just sat there in silence for a few minutes. The video was a split screen clip of this scumbag, who apparently punches and beats the crap out of dogs and uploads the videos, well someone found him and beat the ******************** out of him, very badly, and filmed it… Him getting what he had coming to him doesn't bother me in the slightest, but I cannot handle seeing someone abuse an animal. It just kills me, I haven't opened FB since. And just a few days ago I invited every friend I have on FB to like my woodworking page, and was planning on posting a lot more woodwork related stuff on it.. But now I have absolutely zero desire to use facebook.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't recall the back story on Handbone's name, he was from the reservation and caught the title growing up. Sorry but for the life of me I cannot remember what its origin was.

Wow! That looks nice Smitty.

Uhhhg 7!

Thanks for the read guys, have a good safe weekend.


----------



## 7Footer

Handbone! One of my buddies use to do an impression of a character named Kneebone. Cousins maybe? lol

Yeah also I hope what I said didn't come off the wrong way, I didn't actually see the guy get beat, nor do I want to see it, but the right half of the video was of his face all beat up.. It just really got to me, I saw it because it one of my fb friends had commented on it.

Heck Yeah, happy weekend, fellas!


----------



## bandit571

Jubalation T. Cornpone….


----------



## jmartel

Well, here's the last woodworking project I'll be doing for a while. Still needs oiled up, but that will wait until after we move. Maple, beech, cherry, walnut, and khaya mahogany. About 12×18", 2" thick, sanded to 220 so quite smooth. Pretty monster board. Deep juice grooves on one side for meat, and one flat side for veggies.


----------



## theoldfart

A recap

My friend is recovering, leg is badly damaged, about a year to fully recover.

We are all second guessing ourselves on what we could done better.

Alcohol does not help the review process BUT does help dull the guilt.

So, anybody doing woodworking ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sux, Kevin… Sorry for your friend, the second guessing is gonna happen too. But it sounds like, with time, all will heal. Meaning it could have been much worse, right?

Learn as much as you can from it, count your blessings (there are many, for all of us), and be well.

I'll have a drink for you and your friend tonight. And, make some shavings.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice shavings Smitty, already had the drink(s). Obviously!


----------



## 489tad

A lot going on here this week. 
Kevin your buddy is alive and that's a good thing. 
Got out at ten tonight and on my second Guinness. 
Finally some woodworking this weekend. 
JJetski?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, the "What's in the box…" is incomplete…..

Walk up to a gal and say " What is in that box….besides me?" Let me know how that turned out….

Have a "Fest" to go to, in the morning…last year it was over a mile of vendors selling all sorts of old tools and anything else to do with Farm Tractors. Hoping to pick a few things….maybe something to stash in the box….

Bandit will be on the prowl tomorrow….


----------



## Slyy

5.8 Wake up call Gents!


----------



## terryR

Nice looking cutting boards!

Hang tough, Kevin. Any trips planned for another climb? I bet some scuffed up fingers and sore muscles would make you feel better?

No woodworking here.

Wife was thrown from a horse this week for the first time, and LOVED it! Shopping for a SoloShot now so she can capture the next time.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey JAKE, howareya?

Terry, no climbing for a couple of weeks. Our whole group needs to stand back and reassess how we do things. This was way to close. I may go out and boulder for a while though, nothing high up.


----------



## JayT

> 5.8 Wake up call Gents!
> 
> - Slyy


Yep. Felt that one up here.


----------



## KelvinGrove

At the family reunion this weekend. A bunch of cousins share a cabin.










Full of antiques like this. Which The Empress of the Galaxy says is my next build.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, I assume that it's a local piece but the bottom rail looks like it had a G&G lower edge. Any more pictures? I think Big Red did a pie safe with pierced panels.


----------



## Slyy

Kev, doing great! Decided to not take a break and go ahead and start on the BSN, online so just had to do a couple busy weeks of getting everything set up. But gotta spend some more time here at LJ's, and serious shop douche in high gear right now, pics to follow.

Back in the hometown enjoying some game day festivities with the wife and brother-in-law! Go Pokes! Glad to see the Gooners getting knocked down by Houston!








Enjoying some Eskimo Joes Cheese Fries(as in already gone)









And one of the nephews getting some tailgating cupcakes


----------



## KelvinGrove

I have never seen a rail/stile like this.


















Hand cut half blinded dovetails










And never seen a drawer like this.










Stile between the drawers


----------



## Mosquito

Good news! I finally finished pulling wire for all the 110v wall outlets in the shop, unless I decide to add more, which will probably only happen if I decide to add windows (either side of the garage door, in which case I'd add outlets by each window). I plan to add a couple outlets to the ceiling, and that should be it for wiring up 110v.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm guessing that four way mitre joint is actually a mitred half lap. Impressive joinery, it should be a fun reproduction to make.


----------



## theoldfart

Moss's wired man!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I m guessing that four way mitre joint is actually a mitred half lap. Impressive joinery, it should be a fun reproduction to make.
> 
> - theoldfart


It is half lap. I can feel the back of it. I am going to have to practice that one.


----------



## bandit571

Little rusty toys from today's trip









Saw a lot of Keen Kutter stuff today, even a No. 8c ( @ $110 !) 
My KK purchase today…









Might have paid too much at $25?


----------



## terryR

So, is that another pie safe? Never seen a short version. That joinery is superb. Almost hidden.

Awesome, Mos!


----------



## theoldfart

A little R&R from parental/friend/general worldly condition realm. 








Now to the things that need to be done








Not sure if I will be able to communicate on an intelligent much longer,.......yahoo…...bottoms up!


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, any ideas/ thoughts on the origins of the cabinet. I'm betting it is Georgia or maybe Carolinas.


----------



## chrisstef

Illbe joining you shortly OF.


----------



## jmartel

Got one truck load filled up. Waiting on the ferry now. Tomorrow is pretty much only the garage stuff and our bed. Going pretty smoothly so far.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> So, is that another pie safe? Never seen a short version. That joinery is superb. Almost hidden
> 
> - terryR


Not really a pie safe… the top is too nice for and shows no sign of being the lower part of a two pieces.



> Tim, any ideas/ thoughts on the origins of the cabinet. I m betting it is Georgia or maybe Carolinas.
> 
> - theoldfart


Not sure where it's from. These folks have a whole farm like this. They have collected from all over.

http://heritagefarmmuseum.com/


----------



## ajshobby

A little saturday layout. Amazing how hard it can be to get time in the shop. No pink toenails today…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Emperress of the Galaxy and the cousins at a wine and paint place.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good updates, Gents (wiring, beering, moving, lay-outing and painting).

A bench in action is as exciting as I want to be right now.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, as long as it is in action and not inaction!

Carry on


----------



## ajshobby

Making fluffies out of the rails and styles of the doors. Hoping i can finish this cabinate this weekend.


----------



## ajshobby

And daughter is helping clean up fluffies. Been a good day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A fine day indeed. My daughter is older now (sophomore in HS) and her 'cleaning dad's shop' days seem to be behind her. It's great while it lasts!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> A fine day indeed. My daughter is older now (sophomore in HS) and her cleaning dad s shop days seem to be behind her. It s great while it lasts!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


One of the saddest days of my life was the day I realized that The Heir to the Galactic Throne was too big to go for shoulder rides.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

She and I just talked about that picture and her 'shop days.' She says, "I used to do that a lot, I loved it! I should do that again…"

Maybe…

Thanks for that pic, AJ!


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. Compressor is up and rolling!

From 0 to 140 PSI on the 90 gallons of air it takes 6 minutes 45 seconds to cut out. When it drops to 110 PSI is takes 45 seconds to get back up to 140 PSI.

When I have the 1/4" drain open all the way it operates at around 85 PSI continuously, and when I'm using the air hose to blow out the shop it sets at about 105 PSI.

Don't know what good numbers are for any of this, but I am pleased.

Chased down all audible leaks, did the soapy spray test, seems sealed up well. I unplugged it and turned off the ball valve at the outlet - we'll see how sealed up it is.

Marked where it cut out as I left the shop tonight.










I'll check to see how much it drops by morning.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd,

A 90 gallon tank holds 670 cubic feet of air.

670 CF ÷ 6.75 Min = 99.31 CFM. Compressors are usually sized to run in even multiple of 100 so I would say being 0.69% below (what I guess to be) spec is pretty darn good. I'd say you Guage is only accurate to +/- 2.5% and that makes it too close to call. Yep, I would offer myself a shot of Jamison's if my project came out that close.

Also, don't get too concerned if it dropped over night. You already know the air gets hot and expands as it is compressed. By now it's cooled and dropped a bit of pressure. Mark where it is this morning and compare it to tomorrow morning, assuming you don't run the thing today. Keep your cut off mark to know if it's stopping at the same place.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Say What?

Serious math error.

90 gallons = 12.1 CF

140 PSI ÷ 14.7 PSI= 9.5 Atm.

12.1 X 9.5 = 115 CF @ 140 PSI.

115 CF ÷ 6.75 Min = 17 CFM.

Sometimes ya find yourself standing in the shower thinking, "well… I effd that up. No mega compressor at Todd's shop.

Still 17 CFM is a lot of air. More than enough for HVLP spraying.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A wall cabinet in our cabin


----------



## ToddJB

Tim , what is the 14.7 PSI in your above math?

And your 17 CFM would only be if the tank was totally empty right?


----------



## JayT

> Tim , what is the 14.7 PSI in your above math?
> 
> And your 17 CFM would only be if the tank was totally empty right?
> 
> - ToddJB


14.7 PSI is standard atmospheric pressure, so it shows how much the tank is pressurized. 9.5 times normal atmospheric pressure, in your case.

Based on your numbers, the pump is able to provide 17 CFM to the tank anytime it is running. That is a constant, unless the efficiency of the pump drops due to seals leaking or some other maintenance/malfunction issue.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fun weekend. I love bribing the kids with ice cream. $8 well spent. 









My co-worker and good buddy moved one block over. We get into all kinds of trouble. He's a mopar nut. Took his 68 charger out. Dang, I hever had my neck snap back like that. 600hp. Talkin some frickin muscle;P


----------



## TheFridge

Damn, I have to bribe my kids with beatings before they do anything.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa ^ Bad ass.

Was a mopar kinda Sunday. Nathan learnin bout hurst shifter and loud pipes in papa's '72 cuda. 









And then there was this lady at the packy.


----------



## bandit571

LONG..HOT Day! Walking around at the Tractor Fest..









Nice way to start the afternoon..









No…they wouldn't let me ride it…had to walk instead









Sorry, it was an empty one….they did have a fountain running…









Hundred or so tractors, including this one for Stef









Walked about 2 miles yesterday and today both….Bought a few tools, too

Too tired and worn out to go back again tomorrow…..


----------



## chrisstef

Dont tease me bandit. Floozy.


----------



## bandit571

LOL….Maybe look up a skirt?









Didn't have the cash for this vise..









Or this KK 8c









As he only wanted $110 for it…the vise was $24…..


----------



## DanKrager

I'm back at it again…this idea has been knocking around in the back of my head and I finally got down to drawing it out. I wish I had it for the recent wine rack project. 
The plane rides on a custom fitted UHMW sled, so there is not wear on the plane. The plane can be tweaked in the carriage for ultra fine adjustments if needed. The jig can be adjusted for compound angles, and the hold down (floating in space) works for all angles. The pine I used on the book case tended to cup so planing to fit was "special". This jig would eliminate that and precision would come much easier. 
I thought to secure it to my bench with pegs in the dog holes. They will be placed like feet so if dog holes are not available it will still be usable. I'm open to ideas. I had it drawn up as a bench hook at the start, and may go back to that. You can ignore the dimensions…I didn't correct them after I separated the outboard support. 
I'm using quadrants to make the angles work right…hinges are not possible unless they're pretty special. 









Comments welcome.
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

My brain doesn't have the cognizant capacity to recognize what that is. But it looks sweet.

Finally got around to making a copier deal for my lathe. Stole the idea from planemans project. Only tried it once. Still need to get a process down and make some tweeks before I build a final copy but the prototype is definitely viable.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, fridge. I could probably stand to build a duplicator like that for my lathe as well.

Got most of the crap out of the house. Even after paring down my wood stash I ended up with a pile roughly 9ft long and 24×24" square thereabouts. Once I unload the tools from the truck in the morning and get the garage organized a bit I'll post up photos. Have almost no cell service at the new place and comcast of course doesn't work. Surprise, surprise. But the garage is twice as big as my old one, and ceilings feel twice as tall.


----------



## angelaketty

[removed]


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim , what is the 14.7 PSI in your above math?
> 
> And your 17 CFM would only be if the tank was totally empty right?
> 
> - ToddJB


Jay has it right. A cubic foot is 7.44 gallons so it takes 12.1 qubic feet to hold 90 gallons.

Atmospheric pressure is 14.7 PSI so every time you pump 12.1 CF into the tank the pressure goes up by that amount. After you do that 9.5 times the pressure reaches 140 PSI and it cuts off.

So 12.1 X 9.5 means you pumped in 114.95 CF total.

And 114.95 CF in 6.75 minutes is 17.02 CFM.

I did some work in a paper mill (which uses a lot of pneumatics) and their mill air systems pump several hundred CFM each. Something like four 250 CFM units feeding a 1,000 storage. But talk about heat production…


----------



## terryR

Good stuff, Fridge. Looks like you are filling orders for LN now? very cool. Nice jam chuck.

DanK, can I apply for an apprentiship in your shop? I suck so bad at thinking up jigs.

BigHeadRed, send me those kids…I'll show them real work. They'll be happy to return to sidewalks and barefoot chores. LOL!

Is it normal for my wife to walk across the road, film the ducklings, then spend an hour on the couch watching the vid?


----------



## 489tad

Can really see him second in line, guy in our club has been bringing his 14 year old son. The can keep up! Awesome!!!








Daughters music teacher last night. Fun time people watching.

From Cudas to cabins and everything in between it looks like a great weekend. Enjoy


----------



## terryR

mallet practice. came out much lighter than expected. claro walnut.


----------



## theoldfart

Beautiful work Terry.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't stand heavy lacquer coating on these driver handles… (Beautiful handles and mallet above though)!


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah J the concept is easy. We will see how the final deal comes together. I'd like to be able to index the bottom part to the lathe and the templates to the bottom part so i don't have problems making the correct angle for the socket.

Thanks Terry. Had no idea what it was called.

Brain not functioning. Went to see Baroness last night. Saw a couple beers while I was there also.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, what's the next step. I have a set of old Footprint drivers some of which have the heavy lacquer layer.


----------



## bandit571

Just about done with this little box









Give it a final rub out, then deliver it…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

English chestnut is next.


----------



## chrisstef

So DNA will chew up that lacquer??

Good lookin box bandit. Nice finish too.


----------



## theoldfart

Did they need any sanding before staining?


----------



## terryR

I'm guessing no to sanding? Those are gorgeous drivers, Smitty! Have wanted for ages.

Am having much joy playing with alcohol and shellac. No more sanding between coats of shellac for me! A lil DNA removes what ya don't like, and helps spread new love.

FWIW, I highly recommend adding a little olive oil to yer shellac finishes. The modified french polish wasn't working for me since I kept getting streak marks. No streaking with a tiny amount of oil.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> So DNA will chew up that lacquer??
> 
> - chrisstef


It did. Took about 40 minutes.



> Did they need any sanding before staining?
> 
> - theoldfart


They did, lightly with this:


----------



## ToddJB

Labor day indeed.










Terry, I'm a fan of that mallet! Was that just a chunk of big pipe?

Much better, Smitty.

Thoughts of these?

Japanese Mortise Chisels - $100
http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5767671061.html


----------



## woodcox

Any chance your contractor used to build porches in salt city Todd? ( my mom's house) Omg! Their work didn't last ten years! Only treated wood were the stair stringers. The outer frame of the deck was completely rotted to mulch from water draining on top of them. I replaced all the 2×10s with treated wood and water barrier their tops. I added two pillars under the stairs to help with the weight. Done now other than some new viny pieces that need to be sourced. My thighs are toast after two days of this.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Keep 'em at it Todd, well done.

Wood, that deck sounds like a hot mess before you got a hold of it.

Here's the 'final' stowage location for those drivers (in case you've not seen the blog; if you have, sorry for the double post).










So glad they're not shiny and orange any more. Hated them with that look.


----------



## ToddJB

WC, are you referring to the spray paint? That was my addition. I guess plywood is good enough for code, but I figured I might as well make it a bit water resistant. I milling up the siding. The original looked like cedar so that's what I'm putting up. Trying to tooth it in so the seams don't all line up.


----------



## summerfi

I'm still on fire duty in Yellowstone. We had rain and now it's getting cold. It will be below freezing tonight. Here are my obligatory Yellowstone elk pictures. You have to be careful not to be attacked while walking to breakfast in the mornings.


----------



## woodcox

Sorry, it was a poke at the crews you've had around your home. Not that they( guys in your kitchen) are doing bad work, but toward contractors that put sub par work past on an unsuspecting or unwary home owners (your exterior painters come to mind and some of the things you've caught your remodelers trying to pull in the kitchen). I didn't see your post until I finished mine. I really didn't mean to imply anything. I was trying to lump in the guy that cobbled her porch together with some of the reports of their ilk here. I wasn't around when he did the work and everything was vinyl clad so I assumed his work was kosher. She had it built to accommodate a gurney for a friend she was taking care of at the time. I don't think I had ever been under it to really look at it until it was too late. I roped it off and told her don't let anyone near it until it's fixed. If you look closely at where the top of the stringer would have met the 2×10 header? there is a white patch of adhesive. The header didn't fall below that spot, his bad design, so he put three gold screws per stringer (3 stringers) in the area ABOVE that white patch, all within about four inches of another and called it good. Truly a miracle it held its own weight really. She is semi retired and on a reverse mortgage and can't afford to have it completely replaced. I had to do some excessive blocking in between the stringers to afford proper purchase, lag bolted, to the header and a place to land two new piers below for more support. It is really solid now and will last but a pro would prolly scratch his head looking at how I fixed it. But it is what it is and I had to work with what I had.

Very cool to see your boy helping dad around and the house.


----------



## woodcox

Todd I found this on the fujikawa's. A little bit on their mortise chisels at the end.

http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/wordpress/?p=949

Edit: by their looks they look like the Fuji chisels. Maybe a different grade than what I can find. At 20 bones a piece maybe not bad deal for for them or any of their like.


----------



## DanKrager

Those driver/chisels look so much better…agreed.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, if nothing else it certainly looks like fire duty is keeping everyone on their feet on and off duty so it seems. I've never had to worry about being attacked by food when on my way to breakfast. I think a little preparation in an appropriate caliber could greatly reduce the chance of that becoming a problem!


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## TheFridge

> Bob, if nothing else it certainly looks like fire duty is keeping everyone on their feet on and off duty so it seems. I ve never had to worry about being attacked by food when on my way to breakfast. I think a little preparation in an appropriate caliber could greatly reduce the chance of that becoming a problem!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Thereby providing the breakfast itself


----------



## theoldfart

Where ya headed Paul, I assume your at Macarin (spelling?)


----------



## jmartel

> Todd I found this on the fujikawa s. A little bit on their mortise chisels at the end.
> 
> http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/wordpress/?p=949
> 
> Edit: by their looks they look like the Fuji chisels. Maybe a different grade than what I can find. At 20 bones a piece maybe not bad deal for for them or any of their like.
> 
> - woodcox


Looks to be just over 1/3rd the price of new, not including shipping.

http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=312_553_559


----------



## Hammerthumb

Miniappolis and then Madison, WI. Boarding now.


----------



## jmartel

> FWIW, I highly recommend adding a little olive oil to yer shellac finishes. The modified french polish wasn t working for me since I kept getting streak marks. No streaking with a tiny amount of oil.
> 
> - terryR


You can also use mineral oil. Completely neutral and doesn't run the risk of going rancid if you don't get all of it off of your workpiece. Plus it works great for oiling wooden cutting boards.


----------



## terryR

Todd, it came from brass stock. I have too much. Cannot believe your little guy running the chop saw. That tool scares me to death for some reason!

Yep, I should've mentioned mineral oil since we all have that in the shop already. I'm just blown away at how easy it is to apply shellac perfectly. I wonder if linseed oil would work, too?

lumberjock thermos?


----------



## Brit

Lovely Mallet Terry. Actually you just reminded me I need to buy one like that for carving. I'm probably going to get the Pfeil version.

Smitty - I'm with you on the lacquer. Hate it on tool handles.

Have a safe flight Paul.


----------



## Mosquito

Why would you want to go to Madison? Stay in Mpls instead


----------



## ShaneA

Todd, while no Japanese mortise chisel expert…those do not appear to be the same as linked above. My initial reaction upon looking at them was they looked a bit hokey compared to what I am used to seeing. Maybe that is because they are newer stock, and not the vintage variety. I have no idea if they are worth $100 or not however.

Just for grins, I looked through the old Denver CL. Whoa, I thought Unisaws were expensive in KC. Looks like you have several people out there thinking they can get 80-90% of the new cost out of used ones. Several in the $1800-2300 range. Is that the norm? I thought people here were a little aggressive because they routinely show up for $1200 and up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for all the reading material and pictures boys!

Nice rods! Particularly the troll car.

Cool that the kid can stay with the pack Tim.

Beautiful Terry.

Much improved Smitty.

Work kid, work! Awesome.

Amazing Woodcox.

Safe travels Paul.


----------



## Brit

Todd - I've started to bow to my water stones before a sharpening session, so God knows what I'd do if I bought some Japanese chisels. I mean look what happened to Mads. He sits on the floor in a silk dressing gown with funny shoes on now. Buyer beware. Carry on.


----------



## jmartel

Here's the new digs. Garage is the same square footage as the apartment, with way higher ceilings. Perfect.










Apparently the island is nice enough that you even have horse barns and a riding ring next to your driveway.










Gravel hilly driveway is going to make for some interesting commuting on the bike in the winter rains. Drove in today since I'm not used to getting up at 4:30am yet for the early ferry and I need to head off the island later to make a Costco run.


----------



## terryR

Wow, that's a gorgeous home, JLucky. That your shop over the garage?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous digs JGreen.


----------



## jmartel

That's my apartment over the garage hah. All 630 sqft of it. The main 3400sqft home is being rented out to an older retired couple. The guy builds wooden boats, but his stuff is in storage. I saw him get a little curious when I started unloading my table saw, lathe, bandsaw, and giant pile of wood into the garage. The total property is in the 2.5 acre range. Big change from my townhouse in the crowded city. Lost about 1000sqft of house space, doubled the garage size.

The horse barn area belongs to a montessori elementary school.


----------



## Brit

That's a des res if ever I saw one J. Congrats.


----------



## Brit

> - terryR


Terry - How's the Big Ass spotlight working out for you?


----------



## terryR

Andy, it's priceless for looking down bottomless pits here!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I have never seen a rail/stile like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stile between the drawers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I wish I could give you a reference, but I recall reading a book years ago that showed mitred joint like those rails and stiles. The ones in the book were actually mortise and tenon with the "mitre" just used for alignment and looks.

Edit: the half-lap mitres do seem like they would be a lot easier to do.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Miniappolis meal










I'd like to stay Mos, but I got to go visit my grandma.


----------



## AnthonyReed

John Grisham with a side of meltyness.


----------



## Hammerthumb

John Grisham is excellent airport reading. I believe this is his latest novel.

Although St. Paul is beautiful, we didn't get the best weather today. It's raining and very cloudy. Reminds me of Seattle. I hope the weather is better in Madison. I didn't bring a jacket!


----------



## Mosquito

Weather was worse earlier lol

And that's probably a better reason to go to Madison than stay in Minneapolis.


----------



## Brit

> John Grisham with a side of meltyness.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Good eyes Tony.


----------



## CL810

Just spent 5 days in Minneapolis, Mos. Great city and the Viking's stadium must have its own zip code. First time there and we had a great time. Our son and his family just moved there.


----------



## Mosquito

Does that mean you'll be up here more often Andy?

I haven't been to the stadium yet myself, but I've driven past it a number of times, and it does look quite nice…


----------



## CL810

Ya definitely more trips. But I think we'll be skipping winter.


----------



## DanKrager

There is a town in Indiana that no self respecting woodworker should ever go. Don't say you haven't been warned. I try to enable others all I can. Odon IN is home to the Stoll Brothers Lumber and Hardware store. When I walked in I thought I had died and gone to heaven (or thereabouts). Smitty knows about Kuntz lumber and the machines they stock, but this huge store in this sleepy little town caught me way off guard. I had done some work in Odon several years ago but had no idea this store was there. It's a good thing because I probably would still be there, broke. The reason I found out about it is I had to go there to pick this thing up which the USPS adamantly refuses to deliver. It's in Menonite territory and Jeff Stoll is one of the owners. Swell guy, and a real pleasure talk and do business with. I'm almost convinced that if they don't have it is isn't made, but that may be a stretch. I do know that very few places stock these things, and right now they are hard to get, but he had three of them! If you asked for thickness planer they would likely ask you what color before what size. Getting a dust collector has been on my bucket list for way too long. You girls that don't have one should look into it before…well, you know. You should have seen his face when he asked what I was going to hook up to it. I told him how my hands planes make such a mess in the shop and I was going to hook each one up. Did he think it was big enough. He finally spotted my smirk that I couldn't repress and LAWLD. Said I would need three hands to set it up. Anyone ship me a hand? 








DanK


----------



## putty

Dan, is that the vortex cone dust collector. I have one and love it, pain to change the bags though. Be careful though, it will suck up blocks of wood and metal parts and makes a real racket when it hits the impeller.


----------



## DanKrager

The fine print (which maybe can't be seen) is Jet JCDC-3 a 3 hp cyclone. Nothing but ultra fine dust should hit the impeller…ever. The "small" box beside the machine is the after filter.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

how many things in a shop would use 3 conductor 240v outlets? Trying to decide if I pre-wire some boxes for 240v outlets or just run them in conduit as needed. Furthermore, deciding if I run 10-3 "just in case", or just go with 10-2 and likewise run dedicated 10-3 in conduit should I ever need one… Difference is about $0.12/foot

I'm fairly certain I've got the answer figured out in my head, but looking for input. I don't really expect any of the machines to need 10-3, but the A/C might, so figured circuit for A/C in 10-3 and everything else in 10-2.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> how many things in a shop would use 3 conductor 240v outlets? Trying to decide if I pre-wire some boxes for 240v outlets or just run them in conduit as needed. Furthermore, deciding if I run 10-3 "just in case", or just go with 10-2 and likewise run dedicated 10-3 in conduit should I ever need one… Difference is about $0.12/foot
> 
> - Mosquito


Take a lot of run to use 100 feet. For $12.00? Go for it. But if you could pull it later you could also put a pull wire in place. That way you just hook on and pull after you make a final decision.


----------



## chrisstef

Run the 10/3 in oversized conduit Mos. When my 78 year old electrician came by he was adament about being prepared for changes. OG has been around the block and i trust that experience. Leave some room. "Dont fill them clips too high give them bullets room to breathe".

240 for jointer, bandsaw, ts and dust collector. I ran, in 2 separate 2 gang boxes, a 110 and a 220 outlet. One at my jointer and one at my bandsaw. Upgrade or rewire and i dont need to move my machine location. I went deficated (ha! I caught it and im leavin it!) 220 for the ts and dedicated 110/20a for the dc. I vote for quads at all locations around anything horizontal. Flat surfaces collect a lotta Plugables.

Lil buddy rocked the bus ride home for the first time today. Hits the top of the stairs, smiles, says "thanks for the ride", and hops off. That kid is a trip. Proud of my lil dude.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Flat surfaces collect a lotta Plugables.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's a big 10-4. If I ever get to rewire I will have outlets all along the front of a bench.


----------



## Mosquito

If I wire now, it won't be in conduit. The walls are all open, so I'd be running them in the wall. "Upgrading" later will mean running external conduit, most likely, instead of messing with going into the walls again.

I'm set up for quad 110v/20amp outlets every 4 feet along the two side walls and the back. Alternating circuits on one side and the back, and all 1 circuit for the opposite side (not planned for much woodworking on that side, and it's a smaller wall due to the entry door). I'll also have 3 or 5 single gang boxes in the ceiling on another separate 20amp breaker.


----------



## DanKrager

A HUGE 10-4 on the "prepare for change". If I've learned any valuable lessons, that one is a biggie.

Mos, my shop was all wired for 110V when I moved in, a duplex every 6 ft. or so all around, two circuits!. I've hung a power strip on a couple of the locations for two reasons. 1. more outlets 2. a local circuit protection. This all but guarantees that I won't overload the wire. In a one person shop it works.

I have a 50 amp 220v outlet, one 30 amp outlet, one 20 amp for the compressor hanging on the entrance panel and all the rest of my machines are run from a single heavy 8-3 SO cord with 20 amp 220 v plugs. I got real lucky at a farm auction for those heavy extension cords. My shop is set up so only the last 10' of the big cord gets moved about. I have a 15' 50 amp SO cord to the big sander. It's gonna require a startup sequence to run the big sander, compressor, and dust collector. I don't even know why I have the big sander, really. Prolly should sell it.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Note to self, not to try to drive straight through from Clearwater, FL to home, taking the scenic route. Left Clearwater at 4:30ish Sunday afternoon. Monday at 5am, I had to wake up the wife about 10 miles shy of NC/VA state line on I-77, cause I caught myself drifting off. Ended up staying awake till we got to Huntington,WV, took a nap for about 25 min. About 1.5 hrs from the house.

Long week, but memories were made, back to work Thursday morning..


----------



## Tugboater78

And surprisingly I saw a Skyline Chili, between Tampa and Clearwater…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tug, you seem to keep getting right by me. That area from the the top of the cut at Cabin Creek (the ridge south of the northern most toll booth) on the WV turnpike to Huntington is my old stomping grounds. Lived in Hurricane, half way between Charleston and Huntington for years.

Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## jmartel

Here's a quick photo of the garage from last night. I need to set up the shelving units and get stuff organized in there, but last night I just needed to get the passenger seat and pegs put on the bike for my wife, and then swap out the exhaust for the quieter stock one since I leave at 5am now.










Should be doing 2 dives on Saturday and then going to the wooden boat show sunday. Gotta get the camera rig out of storage so I can get you guys some photos.

Also, I discovered after moving that my grill no longer works very well and is rusted through in a few places. Burners pretty much only have a "low" setting now no matter how high up you turn them. I'm probably going to get a standard webber 22" kettle next. I'd like to have the ability to smoke something on a rare occasion, though it won't be as good as a real smoker.


----------



## bigblockyeti

J, moving is always tough, you never know what's going to get torn up. I had an old Webber grill that was getting a little long in the tooth so I bought a used one off CL for a song to steal parts from for mine. After getting it home and seeing it in the light the next day, it looked brand new so I took a few parts of my old one and recycled it. I did get a smoker from a relative a few years ago, but it was one of the cheap ones from the BORG and it wasn't even worth finishing assembling it. After researching what I wanted, I determined I needed a budget of $1000 - $1500 to get what I want and not $50 for the least China has to offer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

'Atta boy Nathan.

Glad you made it Tug.

Right on JSmoke.

7 gave Pez the Aids; they are both recovering.


----------



## 489tad

Moving my son into the freshman dorm. 
Watching a D lineman carry everyone's refrigerator.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice digs.

May your plundering be sterile and your education be fruitful Dan Jr.


----------



## jmartel

My thinking was that I don't use my grill all that often (steaks in a cast iron pan, try it if you haven't yet), switching from gas to charcoal isn't a big deal. Add in the fact that charcoal grills don't really have many parts to go wrong, are $100-200, and people are getting 10-15 years out of them, makes it a no brainer for me. I managed to get 5 years out of my little 2 burner gas grill, which is probably pretty good for that crappy of a model.

Next biggest thing I want to try is Sous Vide. Once I can get the kitchen stuff organized, I'll try the beer cooler method.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yes… sous vide duck confit!


----------



## Airframer

[adult language removed]

This years been kinda F'd so far but things are finally looking up. Currently still renovating the house and also officially going through a divorce. Best thing to happen all year to be honest. Still got the house and the boy so no complaints.

Demo! I've got a job for you! You still accept mustache rides as payment right?



















Finally getting around to tearing those walls down to open up the shop. Had a couple of squatters living there for 3 months (supposed to be paying rent.. Never happened) Got them out and it's mine again.

That's all I've got for now. [adult language removed]


----------



## chrisstef

Good to see youre still on the right side of the ground AF. The boys will have it down by coffee for ya!


----------



## woodcox

Great to see you are still kicking Eric! Sorry to hear about the family unit man. I'm glad you have your boy with you and life is improving for you guys.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Eric, glad your still standing!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya AF!


----------



## Airframer

Why the hell does everybody think I'm dead? Lol.

Stef.. Done by coffee huh? I'll bring the cream nowutimsayn…


----------



## chrisstef

Mas crema


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Dude grew a dent in his chin so he could hold more cream. True story.


----------



## chrisstef

That's friggin clever as hell ^.

I was trying to come up with a return but that burn is non returnable. Ive been humbled.


----------



## 7Footer

^Bahahaahahahahahaha! Tony for the win.

Nice job putting the kiddo to work Todd!

Fuggin purty cabinet Smitty, very nice!

Gorgeous mallet T-man!

Pretty nice lookin' digs JMinimalist!

Funny you say that Tony… Trying to "arrange a meet" with Pezzy in a couple weeks, we fly into Raleigh for a couple nights and then on to Gatlinburg TN for a couple days for my cousins wedding.

Eric!


----------



## terryR

Glad you're still alive, Eric! hang in there, bud.

Just call me mr.lortab the next couple of days. Another rotten tooth extracted today. Nothing but soreness thus far; was hurting so bad the past week!

I feel so much better…but starting to worry how I'll chew food soon…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry to hear about the family AF. Good to see your still around.

The reason for my visit to cheesehead land.










I showed her pictures of her great great grandson. It made her very happy!

Grandma is 100 years old.

It's been raining since I arrived. I hope it clears up tomorrow.


----------



## chrisstef

Go on and get some with yo bad self grandma!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looking good for hitting the Century Mark! Congrats, Paul. Good on you for the visit.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I was happy to make 50 without dying a violent death. Now I think I'll never make 100 before being too fat gets me.

Congrats grandma!

Got anymore biscuits and gravy?


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys. Things will be picking up real quick here. Should start getting my shop up and running soon too once those walls are gone.

Wait! I just noticed my post was censored? When did they install the adult language filters? Sailor is my native language!


----------



## jmartel

Time to get all oiled up. Also, I hate induction cooktops. That is all.

Welcome back AF, sucks about the divorce.


----------



## Mosquito

Eric It was probably either reported, or a moderator read it on their own. It was definitely not censored when you first posted, so it was retroactively edited by an admin/moderator I presume


----------



## 489tad




----------



## theoldfart

I hate that.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Training I would rather not be doing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi G'Ma! 100 years is amazing!

Censoring is fu(king so lame. When did that start?

Sculpture Dan?

Kevin all full of hate….


----------



## theoldfart

Absolutely. Take potentially productive objects and turn them into chachkie? Not art.


----------



## jmartel

So now after a couple days of riding the ferry during commuting time instead of on the weekends, the best way I can describe unloading is "Running of the Bulls" style between the bicyclists let out first and the motorcycles.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah easy Kev!

Have you seen any cyclists run over yet JTheSunAlsoRises?


----------



## DanKrager

LOL @ running of the bulls. That describes the scene perfectly!

I for one appreciate adult language. You know, the kind without what I consider childish, unnecessary profanity and F-bombs. I would also prefer it not to be censored. And while I'm wishing, I would prefer it not to be "necessary" to censor. The world isn't perfect is it? So I have learned to live in it but choose to walk a different path. Perhaps that sounds self-righteous to some, but I grew up in a farm home with profanity and have learned that it does not advance the good in my life. Understand also that hammers have been thrown in my shop, and vocabulary used that vented my completely selfish anger, but it was private. Self control is the root of good civilization. And that's all I'm going to say about that. It's the state of my shop.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

... but in this one little sliver of the world, that is this thread, it is sublimely uncivilized. And that (other than the fact that Stef does not require reach-arounds) is why I am here. Please don't sully this place with PC ideals and tender feelings.


----------



## ShaneA

Well articulated Dan. I would be a bit torn on that one as it relates to LJs and also how it relates to this thread. The analogy of a conversation at a bar somewhat describes this place. Not all conversations are for everyone, and not all are PG13. This is definitely an adult bar, even without the language…the innuendo is R rated. I try not to use it myself, but don't mind when others do.

I think it is also to be considered that more people may read this thread, than actually participate in it. So if any kids, women, or PC type were to walk into our bar it would make me feel bad for them for a split second. But not too bad. I appreciate all types…as they make the world go round.

"tender feelings" lol…that was a good one.


----------



## chrisstef

I vote we supplant all swear words with bhog.

What a bhog. 
Bhog that! 
Dont be such a bhog.


----------



## Mosquito

Hmmm… CL poster for that band saw contacted me and said the first sale fell through (scammer, apparently), but upped the price to $475


----------



## jmartel

No one run over so far. Typically the bicyclists get a head start and they take a different/more direct route to get out of the terminal. Once the motorcyclists pass the light, then it's on. It's also under the viaduct so you are covered on all sides which makes it feel even more like the running of the bulls in a tight city street. I'll see if I can toss on my gopro for you guys sometime.

It's amusing when the cyclists turn the corner and then all of a sudden a pack of 20ish motorcycles in a large cluster come bearing down on them.

Stef is such a bhog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What? He failed to sell so now you get to pay more? That guy is clownshoes.


----------



## JayT

Mos, sounds like there are probably other people wanting it, as well. I don't consider a move like that to be very honorable, but the guy probably finally realized what he had and decided if you don't want it at that price, the next one in line might.

Tough call, but I'd think the saw is worth it, just whether you are comfortable paying that amount. Wonder what would happen if you went to look at it and offered $400 cash. He'd know you were serious and actually there, so might be worth a shot.


----------



## Mosquito

I pretty much agree Jay. I still feel like the price is fair if it's actually in as good of shape as the pictures made it look, but that doesn't mean I'd cough up $475 out of the gate lol It started out at $395 originally.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats bullhog mos.


----------



## Mosquito

Ugh, people. Do I even want to bother anymore? lol



> Hello,
> 
> I would still be interested, but not sure about the $475 without seeing it first. It looks like you must have taken the posting down, but am I remembering correctly that it's up near Lindstrom?
> 
> Also, if you happen to have any other pictures available (or could send the ones you posted), that would be appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know,
> 
> -
> Chris





> I am going to post a bunch of stuff I want to sell in the next few days. I am busy this week with something else. So keep a eye on the site.


----------



## Mosquito

.


----------



## jmartel

Tell him to bhog off and be done with it. Start looking for other options.


----------



## ShaneA

What a hogtard! But, he will probably get more money. I am always amused at the actions of sellers on the old CL. Just like in life, some are way better than others. His reply borders on hogging ridiculous.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, that guy is a bhog, but one thing I've learned with CL is that you never ask for more info and keep communication very short.

"I saw your bandsaw. It's just what I'm looking for. I'd love to come check it out and buy it if its in good condition"

The more you say and ask the flakier people become - I've found.

AF - sorry for the family drama. But I'm kind of pleased some squatted on you.

Been away for a few days, if I can get caught up at work I'll loop ya'll in on some pics.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yep, that's a "pound sand" reply. Fuggetaboutit…


----------



## 7Footer

100 is awesome! Conrats G'ma.

Wow, tender feelings. LOL! Censoring is PHUCKING bullhog IMNSHO. Bollocks. Wanker.

You sound like you work in HR, Shane!

Damn, Stef tricked me, he told me reach arounds were required.

Thoughts and prayers are with you regarding that saw Mos!


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, when I first responded I said I was interested, and said I could be reached through the e-mail or by phone number, and that was it. Of course, I didn't hear anything back on that for a few days either.

We'll see. It's not like I'd be able to use it anytime soon. Guy sounds kind of annoying to deal with anyway


----------



## ToddJB

Don't let a few minutes of awkward/annoying communication get between you and a lifetime of using that saw.


----------



## Mosquito

oh don't worry, I'm not going to give up on it.

I'm just rationalizing it in my mind if I don't end up getting the chance, and making excuses to make myself feel better lol


----------



## Mosquito

LOL just found this listing

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/5771968155.html


----------



## TheFridge

That's awesome. Around here I find rusted beyond useable block plane soles for 25$


----------



## ToddJB

How it looked when I left this morning:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh cool!


----------



## ToddJB

They are working on trim today and replacing the back door, and are picking up the ceiling material.

We still haven't picked out color or back splash 

And I am still fiddling with the fit of the countertops before I can start finish - our walls are WAY out of whack.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks nice Todd


----------



## chrisstef

If you install a thick backsplash you can cover up a LOT of the gaps the countertops will leave.

I'm digging the space Todd it really looks good. You made the most out of the space you were given for sure.


----------



## JayT

> If you install a thick backsplash you can cover up a LOT of the gaps the countertops will leave.
> 
> - chrisstef


+1 to that. Walls in our 1940's era house are way out of whack, too, so the back of the countertop had some pretty bad gaps when we remodeled the kitchen a few years ago. Didn't take much adjustment or scribing, though, because a backsplash of 3/8 inch thick glass mosaic tile covered almost all of them.


----------



## ToddJB

Here is what it looked like when we first moved in.










We face lifted it about a month after moving in to this - just replaced the wallpaper back splash, new formica countertop, added a dishwasher, and painted the cabs.


----------



## JayT

Dang, Todd. HUUUUUGE upgrade. Now I understand why you were wanting to do the project.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JayT just said your kitchen sucked.

What were the thoughts on the sink that you decided on? I think I hate my divided sink and wondered if you had opinions about yours.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Yes, JayT, it sucked.

Tony, I did not like our 50/50 split on a 33" sink. But I do like the ability to have things separated - dirty dishes in one side, rising veggies in the other, or whatever. This is a 36" 60/40 split. So the big side feels massive. Big enough that our largest pan can sit flat in it.


----------



## Mosquito

If you're going to go with a divided sink, either get a large one, or an uneven divide. Ours has a larger basin on one side than the other. It's wider and deeper (height)

My wife was excited, but I couldn't care less. Then again, I wash my dishes (pots and pans, cutting boards, prep related stuff) as soon as I'm done with them, rather than leaving them sit for a few days. I'm sure that plays into it as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Everything goes in the dishwasher. If it aint dishwasher safe don't even bring it to my house.


----------



## JayT

> Everything goes in the dishwasher. If it aint dishwasher safe don t even bring it to my house.
> 
> - chrisstef


Does that include the "toys" you and bhog like to play with?


----------



## chrisstef

Unless you've got a better way to get astroglide off, yes. Its actually a preferred method as it softens up the hard rubber into a more malleable form.


----------



## ShaneA

Agreed on the splash covering a lot of the walls imperfections. Typical tile will run 1/4" on the thin side, and 3/8" on thick side. By the time you trowel out the thinset, you may have 1/2" to work with. If you are using wood counters, you will want to make sure they use a quality, preferably color matched, silicone between the wood and where the splash starts. Grout there will NOT work. You need flexible material here.


----------



## ToddJB

You know nothing about tile, Shane.

Actually the gap at the back isn't what I'm fighting with, it's the miter.


----------



## ShaneA

Cant help you there bro. I thought Bhog did a write up on his walnut tops he put on the bar in one of his client's houses. His tops were mitered, if I remember. Did Stef use miters? I don't recall.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I wash everything by hand and immediately too Mos, that is why I lack the need of the division as my sink is always clean/clear. Trying to wash a baking sheet or large pan always makes my ponder the point in the division.

Thank you for the insight Todd.


----------



## putty

Todd, maybe you could pull the miter together and leave a small gap along the wall…cover up gap with backsplash


----------



## Mosquito

> I wash everything by hand and immediately too Mos, that is why I lack the need of the division as my sink is always clean/clear. Trying to wash a baking sheet or large pan always makes my ponder the point in the division.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Exactly, which is why I suggested either large, or uneven. Essentially getting a "standard" sized single sink as one of the basins.

I told my wife if we ever remodel our kitchen, I'm putting in a shower stall instead of a sink. She has a hard time keeping the water in the sink when she's washing dishes for some reason.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HaHa! @ Shane pretending to know about tile.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, maybe you could pull the miter together and leave a small gap along the wall…cover up gap with backsplash
> 
> - putty


That's the problem, Putty, that would result in a few inch gap at the the ends of the runs. I'll get it, just not going as quick as my heart desires.

Also, Tony, I have a 4 year old, 2 year old, and 31 year old who also live in the house. The ideal of cleaning a dish as soon as it's dirtied doesn't pan out in my life currently.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bankers don't have hearts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I absolutely understand the catch as catch can while juggling little ones. Just wanted to know how you looked at your decision since you are a thoughtful intelligent dude.


----------



## Brit

What a bhoggin' week this has been. Done the work of ten people. Been in bed by 10pm every night 'cause I've been so cream crackered.


----------



## chrisstef

"been so cream crackered" ... holy hell I lol'd at that. I love having you around Andy.

No miters on my c-top. I had a rather short section and the miters would have been super weird because the counter tops on either side were different widths. I just kept that section running in the same direction as the rest. Hog freehanded his miters with a circ saw if I remember correctly.


----------



## terryR

cream crackered is a bad thing?


----------



## ToddJB

Circ saw is my plan of attack, as well. Then biscuits, glue, and those Z bolt thingies.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Hog freehanded his miters with a circ saw if I remember correctly.
> 
> - chrisstef


Because that's the way Hog rolls, being the cream crackered Hog he is…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog does give freehand.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Brit

> cream crackered is a bad thing?
> 
> - terryR


cream crackered is cockney rhyming slang for knackered.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh, well that clears it up.


----------



## chrisstef

+10 SOTS thread points for a joe dirt gif.


----------



## Brit

BTW Terry I took some measurements of that mortise gauge for you. I'll post it on the restoration before and after thread. Sorry to take so long about it, life got in the way.


----------



## Brit

> Yeah, when I first responded I said I was interested, and said I could be reached through the e-mail or by phone number, and that was it. Of course, I didn t hear anything back on that for a few days either.
> 
> We ll see. It s not like I d be able to use it anytime soon. Guy sounds kind of annoying to deal with anyway
> 
> - Mosquito


These days when I shop online, I want to slam dunk my purchase. If a seller expects me to run the 400m bhogging hurdles, he can go and sharpen his pencil.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> cream crackered is a bad thing?
> 
> - terryR


Better cream crackered than cream pied.


----------



## TheFridge

Too true Timothy

Andy is a true Bonnie laddie


----------



## Airframer

Stefs a creamed cracker

Muthabhoger..


----------



## duckmilk

It has been a week since I checked in here. Spent quite a bit on time catching up this evening. What a ride! I may have gotten cream crackered in the process. Wonder if bhog's ears are burning?

Paul, the chance to visit your Grandma is special. I find that if I sit and listen to older people, I always come away with some knowledge worth hearing.

Sorry about your family issues AF, but welcome back bud.

Nice remodel Todd. Looking forward to more pictures.

Glad you got moved to a bigger shop space Jmart. I hate moving.

Too much good stuff going on to comment about, but I enjoyed reading it all nevertheless.


----------



## duckmilk

In short fits of endeavor, I have made some slow progress on the shop.

I got a ramped external threshold for the sliding door made of red oak. It will allow me to use a dolly to move things into the shop without tearing up the doorway. I had to create a lip to support the upper threshold and still give clearance for the sliding door, thus the use of the carriage makers plane. Hard to see the lip in this picture and I neglected to take a pic of it installed :-(



















I also got the wall surround for the stove finished. A little more is yet to be done for a floor spacing to get the stove a little further from the window.



















Those are ceramic tiles made to look like aged wood surrounded by wood trim.


----------



## Airframer

Nice duck! My new shop has a stove in it too. I need to get the blower repaired on it but love the look of the potbelly stove ya got there.


----------



## Airframer

This my beast of a stove. Have yet to fire it up yet though.










*stupid phone with it's sideways pics lol


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> This my beast of a stove. Have yet to fire it up yet though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *stupid phone with it s sideways pics lol
> 
> - Airframer


Take pictures with the volume buttons facing down.


----------



## Airframer

My buttons are on the backside (eh stef?) this was an old pic from back in February so I have no clue how I was holding it then.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Eric, this stove was once a wood burning one, but broke out in the back. My dad converted it to a gas stove when I was a little boy. I'm glad to have it now. It also has a decorative top which is sitting on the window sill. I'll take a pic of the decorative top tomorrow.


----------



## duckmilk

Why does this site want to double post comments?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Smoke doesn't go sideways, AF. Gonna have to re-install that stove before first use.

Finished tool holding in CherryR of the not wall hung tonight. Pics over on that blog, in the comments.glad it's that far along, as tool caddy building ain't my cup o' tea.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

crash happy site tonight…


----------



## bandit571

About halfway done, doing this sort of thing..









Column for a 3-legged Round topped Night stand…









Later I get to lay out for three dovetails, to house three legs. Not even going to use a router, either….









Start of the collar, and tenon at the top of the column….might be a day or two….


----------



## TheFridge

Nothing like DP eh duck? 

I'm sorry…


----------



## duckmilk

> Nothing like DP eh duck?
> 
> I m sorry…
> 
> - TheFridge


Next time it happens, maybe we all should tell a joke to fill the space.


----------



## duckmilk

Oh, wait, it was you making one of your jokes,,,,I think?


----------



## TheFridge

Yes duck it was  a very perverted joke not made for the virgin ears of this crowd.


----------



## duckmilk

My ears are far from virgin, but I'm a little slow getting the gist of some jokes.


----------



## TheFridge

I'll leave the explanation to stef. He really knows how to hog it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Duck. Looking great.

Here you go AF:









It may not be your cup of tea but it sure is fun watching it come together. Thanks Smitty.

Fridge you like your dp's spit-roast, cowgirl, king of clubs style or what? I am guessing, if given the choice, you go pile-driver so you can face (and get eye contact with) your buddy.


----------



## ShaneA

Eye contact, with your buddy. Priceless.


----------



## Brit

Just when I thought I'd get a bit of shop time at the weekend, I've now got to be on call for 24/7 cover over the weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get a call. I'll still get paid and I'll get some shop time. I'll have to set my PC up in the shop though, so I hear the email pings. LOL. Might earn enough for some Lie Nielsen goodness.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good deal Andy. May the luck flow in your favor.


----------



## terryR

Being on call sucks.

Andy, thanks for those measurements! I'm certain life will prevent me from getting started on a replica this month anyhow.

Oh yeah, we have a southern saying similar to your " cream crackered"....plum tuckered.


----------



## terryR

> Oh, wait, it was you making one of your jokes,,,,I think?
> 
> - duckmilk


poor Duck. Buddy, bookmark urbandictionary.com so you can keep up with these young guys and their slang! LOL

DP==double penetration perhaps, not double posting.


----------



## chrisstef

Drill Press Terry. DRILL PRESS!!


----------



## Brit

Ahhhhh!

And here was I thinking it was Donald Prump.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Drill.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Press.


----------



## Brit

Tony a sentence has to have a subject and a predicate. Two verbs does not a sentence make.


----------



## Airframer

In the us it does..

As we all know the F word (or bhog) is the most versital word in the entire vocabulary. It can be a noun,a verb, a pronoun, a descriptor and on and on.. So if one told you to bhog off. That would be a propper sentance filled with two verbs…bhogger..


----------



## Brit

Yeah well: Whatever you put up with, you end up with.

BTW - I think your period key on your keyboard might be sticking. LOL.


----------



## AnthonyReed

As the aim was purely subterfuge, to keep the tender mercies off my scent and from reporting me to the thought police, proper sentence structure fell victim. My apologies.


----------



## chrisstef

So you guys remember how I lost that big $350k job at the beginning of the summer to my competitor who seemed to get all this particular GC's work? Ive got a funny hunch that job didn't go so well and there's some bad blood between the two all of a sudden. Since that job started ive grabbed almost 800k with them. Its a good reminder to stop being so salty when I lose jobs I want because better things are right around the corner. That's my feel good Friday story.


----------



## AnthonyReed

AF loves to wallow in the ellipses.


----------



## Brit

Good for you Stef. D'you know what I learnt today? I learnt that you should never pass up the opportunity to dance in the lift when you are alone. Just sayin'.

Check for cameras first of course. You don't want to end up on YouTube looking like a prize plum.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Stef!


----------



## Brit

That's elevator to you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Which tune was playing to incite your boogie Andy?


----------



## Brit

No tune Tony. I'd just resolved an issue that had been puzzling my colleagues in India and the US and it felt good. Once the doors closed, I shouted "YES. GET IN", punched the air and allowed myself a little impromptu shimmy as you do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Celebratory wiggles needn't be cloistered, be bold Andy.

This is what I am doing tomorrow. Woot!:









The San Diego 9/11 Memorial Stair Climb. This living memorial on September 10th, 2016 at the Hilton San Diego Bayfront for the 15th anniversary commemoration of 9/11/01. Firefighters, Police Officers, Military Personnel, and Civilians will join together in a spirit of remembrance and courage to honor the memories of those lost 15 years ago. Teams and individuals will climb 110 flights of stairs, the same number as in the twin towers, wearing the name of a fallen Emergency Responder whose life was lost on that day. We climb in memory, and to honor each of the fallen 343 FDNY, 23 NYPD, and 37 Port Authority heroes, and to raise awareness of the sacrifices made by Firefighters everywhere.


----------



## chrisstef

All I can see is Andy twerking in the elevator. Pop it n lock it bro!

Get them calves ready T.


----------



## Brit

That is a great use of your time Tony. I can't believe it was 15 years ago. Wow! I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## 7Footer

Cream crackered… plum puckered… DP'd… Cream pie'd… Leave it to AF to bust out a king of clubs reference. LOL!

I HATE my split sink, even though it has an uneven split, I wish we'd forked out the extra $$ for the fancy pants apron sink like you got Todd. Mine sink is deep AF though (my sink runs deep, so deep, put the disposer to sleep)... has nothing to do with washing dishes, we don't let them pile up, what bothers me is when I want to let a pan soak and it wont sit flat in the bottom of the because of the handle on the pan, that S pisses me the bhog off.

Kitchen is coming together Todd.. Looking good brah!

Got a halfy from that jack-rabbit plane of yours, Duck.

hahaha @ Andy riding the pony in the 'lift'

Hell yeah Stef, you deserve a good run of work, I know you been getting after it! Happy friday for sure!

Good lord, Tony loves errrrr is such a cunning linguist that sometimes I have to read his sentences two or three times to understand them!

One of my wife's best friends' b-day is today and they're going out for dinner and some other thing, I usually don't go because they are all youngin' and usually want to go shake their turd cutters at the club… But wifey is like 'do you want to go?' I'm like 'whats the plan?' she says 'they are going to some place called Top Golf'..Totally surprised me, funk yeah! I just went a couple weeks ago, that place is dope as hell, food sucks but the place is tits, super fun, I can't believe this chick wants to have her bday at a golf place… Have a feeling her husband had a lot to do with the planning though, he's golfs a bunch..

I got out the track yesterday, a cool mother bhoggin' course, an hour east of Eugene in the foothills of the Cascades, that mountain way back in the distance is one of the Three Sisters (it's the south one, for those who know the area). Was an awesome afternoon!


----------



## Brit

LOL at turd cutters. Snigger.


----------



## Brit

had to double check 'sniggers' then to make sure I typed the 's'. That would have been an HR violation.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tony a sentence has to have a subject and a predicate. Two verbs does not a sentence make.
> 
> - Brit


What would someone from a foreign country like England know about English?


----------



## Brit

Sob!

Anyhow enough of this crap, I'm heading home now. Be online again in three hours, so I expect you all to talk about me while I'm gone. I won't read it honest I won't.


----------



## 7Footer

hahaha, don't forget the S!!! A snigger is another term for booty? A popozao, a $hit slicer?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Lunch in Williamsburg KY. Tim for another round with to people on I-75 north bound.

If I am passing you on the right move the hell over!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry I am unable to type a intelligible sentence 7.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Leave it to AF to bust out a king of clubs reference." - Wait. What?

I'm not AF. No reason to get mean 7.

Have a blast at the golf bar.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to find enough bleeding motivation to wander down to the shop….

Doctor's visit Monday morning….left knee is ailing, noisey, and loose. Felt the knee cap today…I don't think they are supposed to be two piece things?


----------



## bandit571

Now, recite all that blather, with a west county cork accent…laddie-buck..


----------



## 7Footer

Wait, wut? No I'm saying your grammar and English is like, level 1000… I am too stupid to understand sometimes.

Sorry if I sounded mean, wasn't trying to be mean at all!

King of clubs would definitely get [bhogged] if I explained it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy crap 7! Who do you take me for? I am not sensi, I was busting your chops for mistaking me for AF, I threw out the King of clubs reference.

Now you get a dic-pic text.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Sensi about not being sensi.

Bless his heart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Cunning linguist. Haha.


----------



## 7Footer

LOL, my bad, I'm all over the place today.

I totally missed that it was you with the king of clubs….. You know damn well Eric knows all about the KOC though, he's probably done it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

No doubt.


----------



## chrisstef

So this is a buried in a friends yard. Dude cracked it open and said he smelled propane. Now ive never seen sn underground propane tank. Any thoughts??

The cap:









Under said cap:


----------



## Airframer

> Holy crap 7! Who do you take me for? I am not sensi, I was busting your chops for mistaking me for AF, I threw out the King of clubs reference.
> 
> Now you get a dic-pic text.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I was trying to figure out how I could reference something I know nothing about. That clears that up.

Don't worry 7.. It will be a short text


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not short. Mid-range.


----------



## woodcox

Possible it is natural gas and not propane? Maybe an old line to a bbq grill?


----------



## ToddJB

The wall on the right looks to be a bit wet - have him stick a lighter down there to see if its combustible.


----------



## chrisstef

Nobody seems to have a clue Woody. Id venture to guess its not gas because it comes in around the back of the house but call before you dig will give me info if its indeed natural gas. This is his grandparents old property and has been around since the 30's. He's got very little knowledge of any usage prior to 1980 and theyve since passed. Ive never seen a cap like that so I'm hoping it lends itself to a clue. Now if it was propane would they use steel or would it be brass due to sparking hazard?


----------



## chrisstef

If it were you or me Todd, id go for it. He's a little more timid. I told him to crack it open and see what it smells like, just don't smoke a cigarette while youre doing it. Give it an hour and see if it still smells when ya get back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I told him to crack it open and see what it smells like, just don't smoke a cigarette while youre doing it. Give it an hour and see if it still smells when ya get back."

I'd second that one.

What was (is?) the home's heat source? Looks like a hand hole with access to a coupling to deliver fuel to a grill or secondary structure (summer kitchen?) that was on the property at one time.

EDIT: And, believe it or not, my neighbor's house had compression lines run for water in the house. Guy did the 'five finger discount' back in the late 40s and got everything he needed to plumb the place with flex copper lines. That picture "could be" a water line connection.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - currently its oil from an above ground tank in the basement. The property was a farm back in the day and my guess is this is a "farm improvement" and most likely undocumented. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a cistern or a cesspool tank either. The cap on it, considering its got two means of security, is throwing me off however. If it was water or poo I wouldn't see the need to lock it up twice ya know.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Cunning linguist. Haha.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


My wife is an English teacher. She loves a cunning linguist.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Propane has no smell. They add ethanethiol to to make it smell. You can smell it before there is enough to ignite but I would NOT recommend testing it. You need someone with a multi - gas meter to check it out.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey 7 - they just finished building a Top Golf in Las Vegas. They say it is air conditioned so when it's 115 deg outside, it's only 75 deg on the mats. It's starting to cool down this time of year, but it will be interesting to try it next summer.

Tony is a very eloquent writer.

Funny stuff Brit!


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, oh yea, well done. Censors 'll never find that one!


----------



## ToddJB

I just had to put a stop payment on a check I wrote to the GC yesterday… boy I love dealing with "professionals"


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Paul, I've heard the Vegas one is some next level ish, supposedly it dwarfs the one here, and ours is 3 levels, with at least 30 bays on each level. It's so fun, and cool because anyone can play, even if you have no idea how to golf, there are 20 some different games to play. It's so wild to me that every single one of those ball has a gps and tracker and it shows exactly where each one hits on the tv screen in your bay. Highly recommended, thats awesome about keeping the mats 75 degrees!


----------



## theoldfart

What the BHog happened Todd?


----------



## ToddJB

I'm actually too fired up right now to recount details. More of the same bhog. Monday marks the 12th week of a 6 to 8 week project. I'm not playing nice any longer.


----------



## JayT

Todd, sorry to hear there are still issues. Just be careful you don't get a construction lien slapped on your house. Might want to look into setting up an escrow account for the payments. You pay into the account and the GC only gets it once the work is signed off on. Might prevent some financial hassles in the future.

But, you bankers probably already know that.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh man todd. That sucks man.

Well i think my bil solved the riddle. What i thought was a wrench in there is a copper line with a fitting on the end. That would have been for the regulator.

I hear ya kg.


----------



## jmartel

Time to start breaking kneecaps, Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Cpr


----------



## TheFridge

> Time to start breaking kneecaps, Todd.
> 
> - jmartel


Or his anus


----------



## ToddJB

Our little secret.

Also this got done…. bhog finally.










Sanding and finish start tomorrow


----------



## chrisstef

Noice save!! I know a guy who botched the inside edge of a walnut countertop too. Happens all the time. Miter looks great too.

I love fridge ^^ ya need kneecaps broke, call the italians. Need a bhole broke, call a cajun.


----------



## Brit

Very impressive work Todd. I bet your glad you don't have to manhandle them any more.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah Todd! Nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Get er done T!!


----------



## terryR

Todd, the walnut looks fabulous! Nice work! Sorry for the bhog, hope you can laugh about it a few years down the road.

You are awesome, Tony.


----------



## theoldfart

Safe run Tony, watch your shins!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice result, Todd!

Tony, you got this!


----------



## summerfi

Picture taken from the door of my office this morning.


----------



## JayT

Mmmm, elk steaks for supper.

Stay safe, Bob. How much longer in the Yellowstone area?


----------



## summerfi

I'll be going home next Thursday Jay.


----------



## duckmilk

Nicely done Todd.

Go T!!

Do they rub against the vehicles Bob? Would be bummer to walk out in the morning to a broken mirror.


----------



## summerfi

Not so much rub against them, but sometimes they charge the vehicles during the height of the rut and put dents and holes in them. They keep waking me up every night with their bugling too.


----------



## 489tad

Strong work Todd!

Nice view Bob. I get to look at a CNC mill for the next 3.5000 hrs. I hate working Saturdays. Later.


----------



## smitdog

^^Just like Bhog used to…

Hey is this one of you guys with your duck fetishes?
Trying to embed video but I don't think I got it right - here's the link if I screwed it up...

If anyone knows what I did wrong there let me know, never been one much for html code!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Duck's version of spring cleaning?^


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, the Cajun navy will plunder the booty



> Mmmm, elk steaks for supper.
> 
> - JayT


You must have some southern blood in you when the first thing you think of when you see an animal is how it tastes


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes, I'd rather not mess up in the first place, though.

Tony, how's them legs doing?


----------



## TheFridge

Nice work toddster. Especially the biscuit holes.


----------



## terryR

Bob, if you see any antlers shed in the parking lot…those run at least $75 a piece down here!

And, in today's farm update, SEVEN little piggies born around noon. Mom and all are fine, but I'll spare ya the photos for a few days!

And, ham sammiches for supper! LOL


----------



## theoldfart

Baby back ribs?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bruchetta from the garden here. nums.

A couple swipes and my buddy says, "Dayyyumm, that must be sharp."


----------



## KelvinGrove

Long day today. The place where they held Matt's funeral seats 800 and it was pretty well full. Then out to dinner with some old friends to hoist the parting glass. If you are not familiar with it, have a listen.






Tomorrow, 470 miles home.


----------



## JayT

> Mmmm, elk steaks for supper.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> You must have some southern blood in you when the first thing you think of when you see an animal is how it tastes
> 
> - TheFridge


Dude, if you've ever had a good elk steak, you don't think of anything else when you see one. Best meal I've ever eaten in my life was at elk hunting camp one year. One of the guys butchered out the elk he shot that morning, and for lunch, diced and fried up the inner loins, liver and heart, along with some onions. OMG, was it delicious!


----------



## summerfi

> Bob, if you see any antlers shed in the parking lot…those run at least $75 a piece down here!
> 
> - terryR


Terry, I've lived this long without going to prison; I'd like to keep it that way. Removing antlers, or anything else from the Park is a huge no no. I've picked antlers from the National Forest and sold them by the pound before though.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd eat it and the rest of the woodland critters it hangs out with.

So is it really illegal if no one sees you eat it


----------



## AnthonyReed

Legs are good Todd, thanks. The climb was actually super easy, 40 minutes total including the long wait for the elevators down.

I'd run the outside lap of the building then up the stairs until I hit a slow pack of people my rest came as I was making my way though them. 30 floors plus a lap around the building x 3 equated the distance of 110 floors.


----------



## chrisstef

For Sale: one head football coach with much less than desirable clock management skills. Call Bob Diaco.

2nd down from the 1, 1 TO left, 17 sec left and numbnuts calls a last timeout. Comes out of the timeout and runs the ball. We get stuffed, pigpile ensues and thats the ballgame. 28-24 we lose. Thats a mistake at the pop warner level. I couldnt imagine being a player on that team. Come roaring back from 21-0, play an impeccable 2nd half and your head coach makes #1 on the not top ten.

Bravo tony.


----------



## terryR

Oh yeah, Bob, I keep forgetting you are in The Park. Feel free to pick up anything you like to check it out, but don't put it in yer pocket! 

TOF, we have to wait a year for ribs. American Guinea Hogs grow slowly.

+1 to Jay's opinions on fresh meat! Even chicken tastes better when it's natural and fresh.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about the game Stef. I agree about the bonehead play calling. I'm staying with my brother in Wisconsin, and he spent 3 years at Annapolis. I had to keep my mouth shut during the game. Your team has a lot of heart though!


----------



## TheFridge

Welcome to the world of an LSU fan stef. The waters of misery are fine, come on in


----------



## Mosquito

Thriller of a 50-44 OT win for my Bison yesterday… hard fought battle for sure, and the refs were ridiculous. I swear the second half of the second quarter took at least 40 minutes. Every single play was reviewed, even the announcers were making fun of it, and calling some of the flags BS. By the time it was over, it was over 4 hours and 15 minutes…


----------



## Airframer

I feel your pain Stef but we here in the Seattle area still hold the trophy for worst clutch moment play calling….


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'll agree with that Eric!


----------



## Tim457

> For Sale: one head football coach with much less than desirable clock management skills. Call Bob Diaco.
> 
> 2nd down from the 1, 1 TO left, 17 sec left and numbnuts calls a last timeout. Comes out of the timeout and runs the ball. We get stuffed, pigpile ensues and thats the ballgame. 28-24 we lose. Thats a mistake at the pop warner level. I couldnt imagine being a player on that team. Come roaring back from 21-0, play an impeccable 2nd half and your head coach makes #1 on the not top ten.
> - chrisstef


Wait, what team is this again? They only have teams in the top 25 on the ESPN app scoreboard. Too much?


----------



## TheFridge

It's still too fresh Tim…


----------



## chrisstef

We'll talk when basketball season comes around 

Im not much of a college football guy but if we wanna ticket into the p5 fraternity weve got to get better so ill root for my boys and buy as many tickets as i can. We cant be dropping winnable games and we gotta put a better product on the field if you want asses in seats.


----------



## TheFridge

If it's any consolation stef, our head coach does something like that every year and I'm pretty sure he gets paid a crapload more. and try watching a spread qb run a pro style system. It's like watching a monkey fuk a football. Messed up as a soup sandwich. It's pretty painful.


----------



## KelvinGrove

The end of a long 55.5 hours.


----------



## woodcox

Bingham copper mine.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey. This goes back about three or four days to the discussion on what goes in the dishwasher and what does not. Anyway you look at it, following this maintenance tip is a good idea.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KelvinGrove

And does anyone have a tin punch set they want to get rid of?


----------



## chrisstef

No tin punch but AF will give you a clown punch for a 20 spot. Single dads be hustlin.

How bout dem Chiefs!!


----------



## Tim457

> We ll talk when basketball season comes around
> 
> Im not much of a college football guy but if we wanna ticket into the p5 fraternity weve got to get better so ill root for my boys and buy as many tickets as i can. We cant be dropping winnable games and we gotta put a better product on the field if you want asses in seats.
> 
> - chrisstef


Hah yeah the Wolverines do ok'ish in bball, but nothing special. I follow so little college basketball that I didn't even realize they took second in the NCAA tourney in 2013.

It's crazy how much money it takes to build a serious college sports program now. Sucks to be out of the power conferences.


----------



## 489tad

Good finish Tony!


----------



## ShaneA

We went out to Arrowhead today. We left when in was 27-10 w/about 12 minutes left in the game. Doh!

Listened to the comeback in the parking lot. Sure didn't see that one coming. We were getting dominated up to that point.

Don't be scared to come over to e Red side of the NFL Smitty, just sayin'....


----------



## chrisstef

I hope that teaches you a lesson you pessimistic bastage!!


----------



## JayT

> We ll talk when basketball season comes around
> 
> - chrisstef


The mantra of every KU fan.


----------



## jmartel

Came back from the wooden boat show and organized the garage a bit. Looks way better.










Going through photos from the 2 dives yesterday and the show today. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## TheFridge

> We wont talk when basketball season comes around
> 
> - chrisstef


The mantra of every LSU fan.


----------



## JayT

> We wont talk when basketball season comes around
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> The mantra of every LSU fan.
> 
> - TheFridge


And Nebraska fan.

I became a KU basketball in middle school because, like many a Nebraska football fan, I thought basketball at NU was just the gap between football and spring football. There's been rumors of a men's basketball team, but so far it's only rumors.


----------



## TheFridge

I hear you. Luckily LSU has a pretty good baseball team to bridge a gap from February to June.


----------



## Airframer

> No tin punch but AF will give you a clown punch for a 20 spot. Single dads be hustlin.
> 
> - chrisstef


Bhoggin yea we are! I'll even toss in a double dutch rudder for another 50! The boy needs new jeans!


----------



## jmartel

Ok, here's some from the dives.





































This guy looks like he'd make a lot of fish and chips. Ling Cod. This one was probably 3ish feet long. There was another giant one that I saw which was about 5+ft long, but we were drifting along in a good current so I couldn't stop and take photos.










And of course, Nudis.

This is a new one I haven't seen yet. Orange Spotted nudi









And then another white lined dirona. Gives a sense of scale in this photo. This was a big one. Most that I've seen have been like 1/2 this size.


----------



## TheFridge

So is spear fishing a no-no J?


----------



## jmartel

You can spearfish. It's just frowned upon at popular dive sites since you are taking away the stuff that divers are there to see.


----------



## Tugboater78

At this point i am wondering if i like my job, considering that the AC in my bunk room has quit cooling below 74 degrees..

And the decision makers in the office seem to think thats cool enough. Maybe i should drag thier happy asses out here and make them sleep on a barge deck.. on a sunny summer day.


----------



## smitdog

Sweet pics as usual jmart! Looks like you had great visibility and cooperation from the locals that day 

I would be frustrated as well Tug, if it's above 70 at night I just can't sleep very well. Makes the following days brutal when the night is restless.


----------



## jmartel

Visibility was pretty meh, actually. About 10-15 feet. The trick is to get within about a foot of the fish with the camera before taking the photo. Easier said than done when they like to swim away though. Get lots of photos of fish butts.


----------



## ToddJB

I just had to tell my contractor that 1X lumber is 3/4", and that 2X lumber is 1.5". Yep.

Nice shots, JMart


----------



## JayT

> I just had to tell my contractor that 1X lumber is 3/4", and that 2X lumber is 1.5". Yep.
> 
> - ToddJB


What? Really? Now you tell us. Do you know how many tape measures I've tossed because they kept measuring a 2×4 at 1-1/2×3-1/2?

Dude, that is sad. I think this guy should probably not have a GC license.

Those are some very cool shots, Jcousteau


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd! WTF?!!????


----------



## chrisstef

Holy hell Todd.


----------



## woodcox

I about choked on my Cheerios with that Todd. I'm going to assume the sheet goods tutorial will leave him glassy eyed.


----------



## TheFridge

SMH. FML.


----------



## chrisstef

Cpr for fridge


----------



## ToddJB

He asked for my plan for window trim.

I sent him this:










He said:










To which I said and added a pic:


----------



## TheFridge

I'm good. I was just putting myself in todds shoes for a second.


----------



## jmartel

Now we have the guys phone number. Blow his phone up, Demo.


----------



## jmartel

.


----------



## ToddJB

Opps. That's no good. Gonna fix that.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah… yikes.


----------



## ToddJB

Fixed.

But hopefully y'all wrote it down in case you're in the market for a GC


----------



## 489tad

Todd imagine the cost if he had it milled up to 1", then tack on the change order. Yikes! Then the fight you'd have with him.


----------



## 7Footer

Just had some elk pepperoni over the weekend, it might have been the best pepperoni I've ever had, for realz.

Fantastic pics JFishbutt, that is a big ass Ling, I've got some in the freezer at home, delicious fish and chips, the rockfish/sea bass too.

Baby pigs!

LOL @ the Cajun anus breaker…. It's like watching a monkey phuck a football! HAHA! A friend of my Mom and Dads use to always say that, hilarious.

Jesus H Christ. My Dad told me a 2×4 wasn't 2"x4" when I was about 10….. Makes you think, how much stuff has homeslice built that was totally off from the plans and the customer just never realized or checked.

Crazy opening weekend in football…. SHANE!!! WTF! 
My Hawks looked like crap yesterday, Wilson already jacked his ankle up.

Exactly what I was thinking Jmart!


----------



## ToddJB

We'll see what it all looks like when I get home. I don't get stressed out or anxious about much, but this project is going to give me an ulcer.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> It s like watching a monkey phuck a football! HAHA! A friend of my Mom and Dads use to always say that, hilarious.
> 
> - 7Footer


I used to work with a guy who's favorite description of things that didn't come out like we wanted was, "That looks like rat ******************** in a dresser drawer".


----------



## AnthonyReed

If I sell my house and buy a condo would I ever have to mow a lawn or eff with a lawn mower / whacker that is running like ish again?


----------



## 7Footer

"That looks like rat [adult content removed] in a dresser drawer".

^Fixed it for you. ;-)

LOL @ your signature line… There's a god damn epidemic of slow left lane drivers here in Oregon, its out of control… It's almost comical how oblivious everyone seems when you pass them, they are either spaced out, or texting… I take that back, it's only comical when they are spaced out, not when texting!


----------



## jmartel

> If I sell my house and buy a condo would I ever have to mow a lawn or eff with a lawn mower / whacker that is running like ish again?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You wouldn't have to deal with it, but you'd have to deal with living in a condo. You'd be better off just hiring out your lawn care.


----------



## chrisstef

How much land u really got T. Id bet an okd school reel mower would serve ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed

None, but a reel would only make that nothing amount of land take longer.

It could be more the incessant maintenance investment on a nest I only use to bed, shower, and eat in.

Cleaning a house takes a bull-ish amount of time…

I'll shut the bhog up now. Just whining.


----------



## 7Footer

Aren't you just mowing brown grass though? It is actually pretty cheap to hire someone, especially if you've got relatively small yard.

I hear you on the mower/weedeater thing though Tony, I'm bhoggin pissed at my Crapsman (only 4 years old), pretty sure it went bhogs up two weeks ago. Has been pretty much nothing but issues… My next mower will probably be a Honda.

Check this TS, wasn't Atlas the ones who make old metal lathes? That motor alone is worth 75 clams. 
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/5777507614.html


----------



## KelvinGrove

> If I sell my house and buy a condo would I ever have to mow a lawn or eff with a lawn mower / whacker that is running like ish again?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


My dad always said he wanted to rip up the grass, put down astroturf, pour a concert pedestal in the middle of the yard, have the lawn mower bronzed and bolted to pedestal as "art".


----------



## bandit571

Used to have an old fart neighbor…..EVERY third day, he would be out there mowing his yard…...and IF you weren't doing the same, he would complain to the city about the "high weeds" next door….

Must have detracted from the putting green he had. Mind you, this was in a Trailer Park…


----------



## TheFridge

> It could be more the incessant maintenance investment on a nest I only use to bed, smash, shower, and eat in.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


There


----------



## TheFridge

> It could be more the incessant maintenance investment on a nest I only use to bed, smash, shower, and eat in.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


There 

Edit: women and cellphones while driving was the worst thing to happen to me since I sharted my pant while running to a bus in the 4th grade


----------



## chrisstef

Think of it as an investment bud. Investments take work. Quit your hoggin and mow the lawn or ya need me to send my old lady over to show ya how to do it?

Honda mower +1. Love mine. Hot tip though. If youve got a lawn with slope, dont put the side with the air cleaner down hill. Gas gets in oil or somethin like that. I power slammed my old craftsman.


----------



## chrisstef

Speakin of bad driving, my boy came home to this in his front yard. One bonus of being a *********************************** hoarder is you have stuff like 24" concrete drainage pipe for a planter / mailbox protector. Youd love this dude fridge.


----------



## ToddJB

7, atlas mad both wood and metal tools. They were better at making woodworking tools.

This is what they decided to do with the stair trim.










It's not right, but I'm not sure what is, ideas?


----------



## JayT

Todd, I'd just keep it simple (in design, not necessarily in execution) and do something like this










I can't believe a person with eyesight could believe what they did would be acceptable.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, that's way better to my eye. Thanks.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kinda looks like tetris on the side of the stairs there Todd, I'll second Jay's idea, much cleaner. So you never finished the story, why'd you have to put a stop payment on the check to the mensa boys, inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## duckmilk

> If I sell my house and buy a condo would I ever have to mow a lawn or eff with a lawn mower / whacker that is running like ish again?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


If it's that small a space, just get an electric mower and a battery weed wacker.

No oil to change
no gas to mix
you just plug in
the sonofa-itch

Todd, did that dude graduate sixth grade???

Steel pipe fence works pretty well too Stef.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Which of you guys made a flying trip through West Virginia early this AM?

Bunch of pre-verts anyway.

http://www.wsaz.com/content/news/Man-wanted-after-robbing-adult-bookstore-at-gunpoint-393113941.html


----------



## TheFridge

That's my honorary boy stef.

Those people are stupid Todd.


----------



## duckmilk

The toys were the main heist, the money was just an afterthought.


----------



## Airframer

Quit yer bitchin Tony and mow your tiny arse yard. I don't wanna hear it. This thing takes 2 hours on a rider to mow. Pic only shows a quarter of it lol.


----------



## KelvinGrove

As long as we are measuring…










Somewhere I have one which isn't snow covered but this phone does not handle file storage well on this site.


----------



## ToddJB

Well, at least I can be pleased with the parts I'm doing. Third (wet) coat.










Gonna do at least one more in the garage, then I'll glue it up inside, in place, sand out the miter if it needs it and put on a few more coats. Hopefully the exhaust fan will be installed by then.


----------



## Mosquito

Woof


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, that is so sweet!!!


----------



## Airframer

So I've been out of the loop for a while… When did you get an actual shop Mos?


----------



## TheFridge

When he quit buying 45s…


----------



## ToddJB

That big old thing looks like it's just in the way, and too heavy to move, probably too expensive too. When are you ever going to get around to using it?


----------



## ToddJB

For reals tell the story. I'm pumped and jealous.

Also take the time to read through the Iturra catalog.

Quick search found me this link, but I thought I had it and PDF form.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?201014-Iturra-Bandsaw-Catalogue-available-here

Seriously, read it… All of it.


----------



## Mosquito

AF, about a year ago we bought a house wiyh a detached 2nd garage. Not finished yet, but this deal was too good to pass on lol

Also Todd, that'll have to be for tomorrow. Bedtime now. 6.5 hours from when I picked up the trailer to when I had the saw in my shop, mostly driving… No dinner just a light snack from time to time (granola bars), I'm spent



> When he quit buying 45s…
> 
> - TheFridge


This may have shown up today too lol


----------



## Brit

> It could be more the incessant maintenance investment on a nest I only use to bed, smash, shower, and eat in.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> There
> 
> Edit: women and cellphones while driving was the worst thing to happen to me since I sharted my pant while running to a bus in the 4th grade
> 
> - TheFridge


*Fridge* - cellphones are one thing, putting on their make-up is another. It isn't just in the car either. Earlier this week, I was going up the escalator at Liverpool Street underground station and there was this girl about four people in front of me putting on her mascara. She was so absorbed that when she got to the top of the escalator, she stepped off and just stopped (mid brush stroke) causing a bhoggin' pile up behind her. In the end the bloke behind her had to move her out the way and when she turned around, there was a big black line across her cheek. I laughed so hard that tears ran down my legs.


----------



## Brit

And another thing…

Did I miss the memo? When did it become necessary to put headlights on an iron? Why? Sometimes I think people with common sense should be listed as an endangered species.










Todd's GC wouldn't be on the list.


----------



## chrisstef

Heeelllllll yea Mos!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, I think it was mandated in brussels. Just looking out for you, they are.


----------



## Brit

It wouldn't surprise me in the least Smitty.


----------



## Brit

Mos - That bandsaw is HOSS!

Todd - Pat yourself on the back, I can't quite reach.


----------



## terryR

Lotta love for that BS. (bandsaw) Congrats, Mos!

Andy, the light is on the silly iron because…Sunbeam purchased 3.5 billion lights at a cheap price. They MUST be used!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> And another thing…
> 
> Did I miss the memo? When did it become necessary to put headlights on an iron? Why? Sometimes I think people with common sense should be listed as an endangered species.
> 
> - Brit


That's so she can iron your shirt without having to turn the lights on which would disturb your nap.


----------



## Brit

Funny you should say that Kelvin. Here is my wife's response to the question.

"So that men can iron their shirts at 4 o'clock in the morning, without putting all the lights on in the friggin' house!!!"

I think she might be trying to tell me something. Actually it isn't my iron. It belongs to the hotel I'm at this week.


----------



## JayT

Because spending $1 extra for an iron with a light is cheaper than spending $100 to add another light fixture to the hotel room so that you could actually see what you are doing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Andy, common sense is definitely rare these days, just this morning the local yokels in the adjacent city service department parked the vac truck where the school bus couldn't turn up my street. About 4 minutes later they actually looked up from their own self absorbed shovel leaning and realized they had further backed up significant traffic from already slowed by the bus. Ignorance is bliss especially in this part of the country!

Mos, sweet saw, exactly what I've been looking for to slot in between my 9" chineseium saw and my 20" Grizzly. I was doing a little rust hunting and went to check out a Delta "table saw and jig saw" and came home with this:


















Well it's not a jig saw, but I'm not complaining, got it for a song and it runs great only needing a little work on the lower blade guide.


----------



## terryR

OK, so I've become CL-curious.

I don't see a FAQ, so you guys get my questions. How long do items stay listed? Does the system take stuff off the list after selling?

Just trying to get some sense for how far back in history to search for tools. I'd assume, the newer the listing, the better the chances of scoring some quality arn.

have truck, have trailer, have granola bars.


----------



## JayT

> OK, so I ve become CL-curious.
> 
> I don t see a FAQ, so you guys get my questions. How long do items stay listed? Does the system take stuff off the list after selling?
> 
> - terryR


30 day listings. (Edit: Didn't realize the posting duration varied by city 'til Mos posted. Makes sense, though. Everywhere around here is 30 days) Seller has go into their account and mark something as sold.

My two biggest frustrations with CL sellers are not marking things sold (very common) and not returning messages. They list something with no contact info other then through CL and then don't return any messages. Many times, its because of the first issue. They sell the item, don't remove the listing and then just ignore any messages that come in after it's sold.



> Just trying to get some sense for how far back in history to search for tools. I d assume, the newer the listing, the better the chances of scoring some quality arn.
> 
> - terryR


I would say that's a correct assumption. If it's a piece of machinery in higher demand (table saw, band saw, etc.) then they tend to sell pretty quick if the price is decent. For some more specialized pieces of equipment, they might still be available, even if the listing is a little older (anything over a few days to a week is older in my book). All you can do is ask, but don't be surprised if you don't get a response.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Yeti, that looks sweet too



> How long do items stay listed?


Depends, http://www.craigslist.org/about/help/posting_lifespans



> Does the system take stuff off the list after selling?


No, that is the responsibility of the seller/person who listed it to remove the ad once it sells.

Also
http://www.craigslist.org/about/help/
http://www.craigslist.org/about/help/faq


----------



## Mosquito

.


----------



## jmartel

Also, since you aren't familiar with Craigslist, be wary of scammers. There are a lot of people scamming there. Prices that are too good to be true, no location (or very generalized location), listing an email address in the description rather than using the "reply to" button, etc.

Furthermore, you get a lot of flakes. People you try to buy stuff from will never respond, or they won't show up when meeting. People you are trying to sell to won't show up after they call/email, etc. Everyone tries to lowball you, and prices are usually higher than the person actually wants for it.

Great looking saw, Mos.

Stripped the bike down last night and ripped out the wiring harness. Tail light wasn't working, had a short somewhere, horn stopped working, turn signals didn't work, etc. Got it all re-wired up last night, but not put back together so I had to drive on the ferry. Have some mirrors ordered as well, so the bike should finally be street legal soon.


----------



## woodcox

Congrats with the saws mos and yeti. bs is the most used and versatile power tool in my shop.

Thanks for that link Todd. Walnut is looking very nice there.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys. I failed to look under help! doh!

Mostly weedeaters for sale in AL.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes dead grass 7 but I keep it manicured in spite of that.

Uh huh, investment. Got it.

Good thought, thanks Duck.

Like you have something better to do AF.

Fantastic Mos! Congrats man.

Andy the room I have my ironing board in has crap light, I could use the flashlight.

That's cool Yeti.


----------



## Mosquito

The story of the saw, as told by the seller:


> It was his dad's, who bought it brand new in 1945 or '46. He told me stories about how he learned to use it as a kid, showed me on the throat plate where one of the cuts was, and how he got his *ss chewed out so bad for when he put a big cut in it.
> 
> When his dad passed away the kids divided up the stuff. Sister took the band saw, stored it in her basement. Some time passed, and he (her brother, the seller) saw it in the basement with a lot of surface rust, due to the dampness, and asked what she was going to do with it. She said take it, so he did, took it all apart, cleaned off all the rust, painted it, brought the motor in to work where they rebuilt it for ~$200, with new bearings, power cord, and everything. Then put it on CL.


I was racing potential rain, so didn't want to take more time than I had to for pictures, unfortunately. I ended up hauling it in 4 pieces. I took the wheel covers off, as well as the table. Otherwise everything else stayed on.

I ended up with the 4×7 utility trailer, which has the drop gate that doesn't drop to completely vertical, so we used a hand truck, 3 of us, and just pulled/pushed it up into the trailer. The drop gate was a sort of steep ramp, but it worked.

I had a piece of 3/4" plywood on the trailer floor that I put the saw on once up there, and then we slid it over to where it's sitting in the picture below.










After wrapping the base with a moving blanket (folded in half), I put some foam padded boards in between the base and the trailer side. I also put a block of wood between the base of the saw and the front of the trailer, so it wasn't completely relying on ratchet straps to stop from sliding forward. There is a ratchet strap around the base of the saw, holding the bottom forward, and against the side. There is a similar strap around the top (behind the belt guard, on the frame of the saw), holding it to the side. That's how I got it from the seller's house to my parents' house. Once there, I put a large lawn/leaf plastic bag over the saw, and then used shrink wrap to wrap it a few times (in case it started to rain). It didn't look like it was going to at this point, but there were spotty showers, so just in case. Then I added the ratchet strap to the other side of the trailer, and one around the band saw holding it towards the back of the trailer, and one to the front (already removed in the picture). After that, hit the road and eventually backed it into the shop (Excuse the mess, the shop is a "work in progress" at the moment).










A buddy came over to help unload it, and we stacked up the scrap wood that I had brought along, to act as a ramp off the back of the trailer (and the trailer's drop gate acted as the top part of the ramp). After that, hand truck down the ramp, and blocks. That was that.

Yes I have the wheel covers, and the table, just hadn't put them back on yet for the picture. Will be going through it a bit more tonight, and will try to get more pictures.


----------



## ToddJB

That is a sweet rig, Mos. Congrats.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd your remodel is causing me stress, it needs to be over.


----------



## JayT

Cool saw, great story, Mos. Did the seller come back down to original asking price or did you have to pony up the extra? Either way, I'm glad the guy saved it from rusting to death.


----------



## CL810

Congrats Mos - sometimes it pays to stay on those CL'ers.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Only thing is, ya should have gotten anything other than the U-Haul to move it. After the way those Monday Forklifting clowns did me the last time I used them I would carry stuff on my back before renting from them again.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh my gourd, serious ARN envy, that saw is incredible Mos, great story too.

24" concrete planter FTW! Was the person driving $chitfaced?

I 2nd what Tony said about your remodel, Todd. SMH at their version of the trim… But your countertops look fantastic.


----------



## Mosquito

> Cool saw, great story, Mos. Did the seller come back down to original asking price or did you have to pony up the extra? Either way, I m glad the guy saved it from rusting to death.
> 
> - JayT


I tried to say I would have been there 2 weeks ago for $400, but offered $450, but he said another $20. So I got it for $5 under what he upped it to. Better than nothing lol

Tim, I've not had any bad luck with Uhaul yet, unfortunate that you have. They're far and away the most convenient near where I am. Sometime in the next year or two, I hope to trade my snowmobile trailer in on an aluminum utility trailer of my own. 5×9 or 6×10 probably. The 8'10" wide snowmobile trailer doesn't so much fit my needs with no snowmobiles (also the ramp is pretty open, so not very useful for anything other than a snowmobile). Price was right though (Dad gave it to me when he bought an identical trailer but with a hard shell top)


----------



## 7Footer

LOL, homeslice was splitting hairs over $20 after you drove hours there, weak! Nice negotiating though getting him down $5 more clams, can tell you're no CL spring chicken!

Last night we were watching MasterChef, they were making cakes, and my wife started telling me about how much she hates the word moist. It was super funny because they kept saying it over and over. 
Anyway she's working today, I just sent her the standard good morning text, hope you have a good day, blah blah blah…. But I also attached this:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!!


----------



## ToddJB

Man - my mind is blown. I just got called and chewed out by my GC because he tried to cash a check that I told him I canceled-and his account bounced. Well, no bhog.


----------



## Mosquito

You really do have a winner there don't you Todd lol


----------



## ToddJB

I'm ready to punch stuff.


----------



## Brit

$5 off Mos? You should have told him to go away and sharpen his pencil. I probably would have paid that though for such a beauty.

7 - You old romantic you. Who is that old bird in the photo? That lipstick just ain't her color. Come to think of it, the face doesn't do much for her either.


----------



## terryR

Don't know anything about old arn, but that saw looks in great shape, Mos!

Todd, holy bhog, where did you find that guy? I couldn't believe the stair treatment. A bhoggin' 14 year old should be able to pull off more finished work!


----------



## ShaneA

I am really impressed you have made it this far Todd, really I am. I am a pretty patient guy, but I think they may have worn me out by this point. If you were to put a guess, based on all that has happened up to this point…how much longer might this project take? Can you see the light at the end of the tunnel, or is it just a train?


----------



## Tugboater78

So i have a 1/2 otw.. 









1/4 or 5/16 for next?


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, running them off in my mind only makes the project longer, and likely more expensive. Sticking it out is my plan.

I gave them until this Thursday to have everything done but back splash (because countertops are not done), final coat on hardwood floors, and some other odds and ends. So the tunnel should be very short. It will take me a couple of weeks to hammer through the rest of my stuff - install countertops - outside trim - hand rail - ect. My hope though is once the countertops are in (early next week) they can do back splash, adjust cabinets doors, install knobs and pulls and be out of my life forever.


----------



## ShaneA

Does it seem odd that they installed the cabinets before repairing/replacing the drywall where the backsplash is going to be? When I did my cabinets a couple years ago, replacing the drywall when it was all bare, was easier than past retrofits I have done. Just sayin' work smarter, not harder for bhog's sake.


----------



## JayT

> My hope though is once the countertops are in (early next week) they can do back splash, adjust cabinets doors, install knobs and pulls and be out of my life forever.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd, I think at this point you might be better off getting them out on Thursday and not coming back. Adjusting cabinet doors and installing knobs and pulls is something you can easily do and probably better than them. Depending on what you are doing for backsplash, it's also something you can do and you will work to a higher standard, so will have a better product in the end. Yes, it puts more on your plate, but which is going to be more stressful, doing those punch list items yourself or having to deal with idiots coming back and possibly messing up your countertops or just doing more shoddy work? Just my 2 pennies worth that you didn't request. Feel free to ask for a refund.

Makes me very thankful for the kitchen installer we had. Guy was totally professional, had very high standards for his work, was easy to get along with and I think he left the kitchen cleaner when he was done than it was when he got there.


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe you're right, JayT - and maybe you'll be meeting me at a bar on Friday instead of a dinner.

Shane, it does make more since to do it that way, yes. But they didn't take into consideration that they needed to run wire for the under mount lighting, so that had to bust it up.


----------



## bandit571

Seal coat is on..meh









One coat done…maybe two more to go?


----------



## ToddJB

If I were to ask him not to come back - how would permit stuff work? It's all under his company. Is there a way to transfer it?


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit are the legs attached by some sort of stop dado?


----------



## TheFridge

It's easy for me to say Todd but I'd cut my losses. Ive worked around a bunch of pretty good contractors and that dude is Mickey Mouse at best. It's gonna be painful either way. Best way I know of to deal with contractors is to establish who is the daddy in the relationship from the beginning. And daddy pays the bills.

Edit: call the permit office or building department and find out maybe?


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, being you do permitted work, do you know how I would transfer permits from him to me?

Edit: Okay


----------



## bandit571

Legs are in sliding dovetails..









All but one. Needed a fourth leg, didn't feel like digging around again.

Steel plate as a keeper









Old junky saw plate, grinder to shape…..ringing in the ear is about gone…


----------



## JayT

Yep, call the office. Permit standards vary by locality, so what needs done here won't necessarily be what your local codes say.


----------



## ToddJB

Just got off the phone with the permit office. They said it's as simple as firing them and taking over the permit - by either them notifying the city that they are not longer on the job, or by me notifying the city that they have been terminated.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Todd, sounds like one huge headache after another! I too would have them pound sand, if rushed on the last few things they'd be even more likely to mess something up than just with the ineptitude they showed up with in the first place. Hope it's a clean and quick split!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Todd

At least with all the pictures you posted here you have a good record of their moronity. If "moronity" is a word. And if it ain't, it should be.


----------



## JayT

Almost wish I had the space for this. It's about an hour and a half away on the local online classifieds


----------



## ToddJB

Man, that's a weird (cool) looking lathe. Looks like they almost designed it to fit some stands they already had for different tools.


----------



## JayT

I think you're right, Todd. If you look at other Wallace tools on VintageMachinery, the jointers use the exact same base and there are some band saws on a similar, or possibly the same, one.

If it wasn't single speed, I'd probably figure out a way to make room. The price is pretty cheap, the guy just wants it off his trailer. He does warn that it will probably take 3 guys to lift it. Ya think?


----------



## ToddJB

If it's 3 phase you could easily make it variable speed with a VFD. And is he giving the jointer behind it away too?


----------



## 7Footer

Andy, I have no idea who that old bag is! I just googled "funny sexual memes" and came across it! LOL

You've definitely surpassed my patience level Todd, I would've freaked the bhog out on that guy by now.

Cool looking lathe JayT

Saw this video today, kinda funny, kinda stupid, but I lol'd at all the sexual innuendos.


----------



## TheFridge

im glad they could help you out because my boss handles permitting. I just schedule inspections.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ moist 7. My wife gas similar feelings about the use of "penetration" during basketball games. Yup 24" if concrete drainage tube buried 4' in the ground won. Dude shifted it a good 6" though. I duuno wtf he was doin.

Holy bhog todd. I hope it ends soon for you buddy.

I been busier than a one legged man in a bhog kickin contest. Were on a big job and i swear its this guys first rodeo. Ive been tellin him since a week before we started demo that 500k of this job is lead and asbestos and we need a dry, water tight building to do that. Hes asked me on multiple occasions when im bringin more manpower. im gonna go full todd on him soon. With 4 trades needed to do this hes gonna be a month behind. There aint a roofer, mason or framer on site 3 weeks in.


----------



## JayT

> If it s 3 phase you could easily make it variable speed with a VFD. And is he giving the jointer behind it away too?
> 
> - ToddJB


Doubt it's 3 phase. The jointer was listed, as well, but has sold. It was a Rockwell 6in.


----------



## TheFridge

She got legs


----------



## Mosquito

Put it back together tonight. Serial number seems to put it smack int he middle of '44


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, whatchagot in the works. I see a 20 and some shaves, cabriole maybe?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He's got a MF #1 in the works, right? Right?


----------



## chrisstef

I see his journal but no stogies Smitty.

Daym mos. im seriously jealous. I mean i wanna touch that bandsaw.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah TOF I got some cabriole in cypress. Trying to make it work. The grain in this stuff isn't exactly straight and the early wood likes to tear out. And I made the mistake of using a dull blade on the bandsaw… Gonna give this a shot and hope for the best.

I may or may not have put a bid in on a MF 1 smitty… Enablers…


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Mos, you've gotta be pumped.

Well, better.










I was hoping for an angle that kept the same rise from the front of each tread, but I'll take it for now and fix it some day.

But I was actually really pleased with this action.










They featured this area. The purplish part was a poorly poured foundation corner that I always thought was an eye sore and they came up with this, which I think will look very nice. Didn't even ask.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I may or may not have put a bid in on a MF 1 smitty… Enablers…
> 
> - TheFridge


Heh, heh, heh… I mean… What?!?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhhhg Stef.

Very cool Fridge!

Sexiness Mos.

I like their treatment in that corner Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

That is a good way of dealing with that corner…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Crap… and me without an extra $450 laying around.

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/tls/5761209870.html


----------



## JayT

Wait, so they can come up with a great solution to that corner, but gave you tetris stair trim? It's like a schizophrenic contracting crew.


----------



## Mosquito

Here's an interesting one… Onan Safty Saw (not a typo)


----------



## terryR

Oh, Fridge, the grain in those legs. Yuck. got a spindle sander?

Better, Todd.

my lathe duplicator, works, but could use upgrades,


----------



## terryR




----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice shot Terry.


----------



## Mosquito

.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, it actually was -

"Onan decided to market the saw soon after the first model was built and he could see the potential. Because the safety features were impressive, Onan decided to incorporate that in the brand name. He wrote out the first piece of advertising material in longhand, and gave it to ******************** Grabow to type. Grabow noticed that Onan had called it the "Safty Saw," and Grabow mentioned to Onan that he had misspelled "Safety." Onan replied, "Leave it just that way, because then we can have a copyrighted name that no one can steal. So, from then on, the Onan saw was officially named the "Safty Saw", and despite the spelling error it was marketed that way throughout the country, and no on attempted to copy it."

http://www.onanfamily.org/onan-history-safty-saw.html


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I had read all that last night, which is why I said "not a typo". It's an interesting saw

Edit: What I meant was when I typed "Safty" it wasn't a typo*


----------



## ToddJB

Cool little saw. I saw this really cool video of a box making company that was totally ran off of steam power somewhere awhile back and they had a saw that had a foot actuated mechanism that brought the blade up through the piece.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Actuated is a great word.


----------



## Cricket

Much like some of our other threads, this thread might start slowing down if it gets too long.

Please let me know if that happens because we can close this one with a link to a new one.


----------



## Brit

Almost as good as moist Tony.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Feels like a Thursday in here…


----------



## ToddJB

Cricket just has us scared. Need to make every post worth it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I vote to go with the archiving of this one and the linking to the fresh gutter opened.


----------



## chrisstef

Treasure these moments. Sniffle.


----------



## theoldfart

I can see it now, Stef's Monument. Forensic techno archaeologists will use this as proof civilization started downhill at post #1.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why wouldn't the link forward to the new thread SotS that Stef starts?


----------



## ToddJB

> Please let me know if that happens because we can close this one with a link to a new one.
> 
> - Cricket


Pretty sure she is saying it would.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So it is not the death those two sad-sacks are toting.


----------



## ToddJB

Cannot nobody hold me down… oh no.


----------



## Mosquito

the hand plane thread is still at over 54k so we've got a ways yet


----------



## chrisstef

Hey girls! Holy hell am I swamped.

So whats all the talk about … do we need a new thread or ride this one til it dies?

Todd - Mase. The worst to come out of bad boy records imo.

Downfall of society starts here. I think ill incorporate that into the opening statement of the new thread when it happens.


----------



## ShaneA

Ride it till it dies, no doubt. It is the only thing to do.


----------



## Mosquito

It seems like it's only when posting a new reply that it's slower than smaller threads


----------



## theoldfart

No problem here, the slowness gives me time to regret posting my stupid comments in the first place.


----------



## chrisstef

I knew you were a real ride or die b!t(h Shane. We love you for that.

OF - there's no stupid comments, just stupid posters. Take solace my friend, youre amongst your peers here.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd - Mase. The worst to come out of bad boy records imo.
> 
> - chrisstef


The worst? Out of this list Ma$e was the worst?


----------



## ShaneA

Dope moves Mr Astley. He may be the only man in the world who dances worse than I do.


----------



## chrisstef

Son of a bhog, I just got rick rolled.


----------



## ToddJB

boom


----------



## theoldfart

did stef just call everyone stupid? that is comforting, i think.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Moar!


----------



## bandit571

Don't feel too bad about moving to Part/Page 2 Over at Stumpy's little place, they have had to do it twice…now on Page 3…


----------



## chrisstef

More from the land of milky goodness


----------



## ShaneA

Willy Wonka would be proud. All that is missing is an Oompa Loompa.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Shouldn't there be honey too?


----------



## ToddJB

Man, a burger parlor sounds like a wonderful place.


----------



## chrisstef

Mmm burgers.

Did anyone else's grandparents call their living room the parlor?


----------



## ToddJB

In my families the parlor was the room no kids were allowed in and the furniture still had the plastic on it - usually with pale pink carpet and accoutrements.

Sounds kinky when I type it out - it wasn't


----------



## duckmilk

> Treasure these moments. Sniffle.
> 
> - chrisstef


New thread could be called "Strange People In Stef's Head"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> No problem here, the slowness gives me time to regret posting my stupid comments in the first place.
> 
> - theoldfart


I <heart> that line.

Our house has a parlor, Stef. No, I'm not a grandparent.


----------



## duckmilk

Patient Todd, he must have designed that nice corner out of fear you were about to shaft his hog.

Hope that cypress works out Fridge. You have a nice start.

That's a beaut Mos.


----------



## ToddJB

That marble table top fits, Smitty, but not enough pastels


----------



## theoldfart

at least not yet, SOON!


----------



## duckmilk

Been meaning to post these pics for a few days now. First one taken at dusk and the next in daylight.



















Been busy hauling (otherwise useless) railroad ties to stop the erosion into my wife's arena. The ties have been buried in the soil for years and staked in place. Feel like I've been runover.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Duck!


----------



## ToddJB

Hit by a train, huh, duck?

Stove and surroundings look great.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks T!

Todd must like pastels.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Todd, yup, something like that.

Re: site, it seems to have lost a post of mine.

Edit: there it is


----------



## ToddJB

Recommendations for an online retailer for cabinet hardware - GO!


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds about right Todd. The one I remember had plywood under the couch cushions.

Smittty - Indeed thats a parlor


----------



## duckmilk

> Recommendations for an online retailer for cabinet hardware - GO!
> 
> - ToddJB


VanDykes has some nice vintage reproduction stuff, But $$


----------



## duckmilk

That is indeed a nice looking parlor (parlour for Brit) Smitty.


----------



## 489tad

Rockler is an option. What are you looking for?

Speaking of Rockler, one opened pretty close to my house and on the 24th Stumpy Nubbs will be here. I ask what's he gonna do? Manager had no idea.


----------



## Mosquito

> Recommendations for an online retailer for cabinet hardware - GO!
> 
> - ToddJB


I was extremely impressed with the stuff I got from Brusso, but there is no way I'd ever even calculate how much a kitchen full of hardware would cost….

I second Van ******************** sRestorers, if you want vintage looking style


----------



## terryR

very nice parlor, Smitty.
very nice stove, Duck.


----------



## theoldfart

Lee Valley has a sizable hardware catalogue.


----------



## chrisstef

U talkin hinges or knobs and pulls toddskins? Ive got an answer for neither but figured id ask anyway.

OF said sizable.


----------



## DanKrager

Dave Lawless hardware has a lot of cabinet hardware, some of which is hard to find elsewhere. I found his full extension drawer slides to be of good quality and way cheaper than elsewhere including shipping. Of course, no shipping to me…he's a mile away! He was the only one to have affordable 10" full extension.

DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

> U talkin hinges or knobs and pulls toddskins? Ive got an answer for neither but figured id ask anyway.
> 
> - chrisstef


Never let a little thing like a lack of knowledge be a bar to action!


----------



## chrisstef

Im ready for a project. Ive got a rather narrow front stoop/porch and i think wifey might enjoy a little bench to sit on while waitin for the bus. A rocker is way out of the question due to size reqs. Think i should go backless? Actually in gonna go take pics.


----------



## chrisstef

42" from brick face to railing.

Im feelin live edge slab style.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...or a couple stools.


----------



## duckmilk

> Im ready for a project. Ive got a rather narrow front stoop/porch and i think wifey might enjoy a little bench to sit on while waitin for the bus. A rocker is way out of the question due to size reqs. Think i should go backless? Actually in gonna go take pics.
> 
> - chrisstef


How about a porch swing?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, knobs and pulls.

Thanks for the ideas.

Stef, I vote a hoggy door.

Does that area get sunlight?


----------



## chrisstef

Iit gets full morning sun until around 11:00 tgen tge house shadows it.


----------



## ToddJB

If it's getting a lot of sun something painted would look nicer longer.


----------



## woodcox

Let it be put away as dank as prescribed. The moist in my edit: our shops will continue!

Nice job duck! Boots will be happy there.

Live edge. With BIG double bobbin legs like them one girls you know. U have a lathe yeah?


----------



## KelvinGrove

I find that when the Empress of the Galaxy is not here my magic coffee cup looses its magic.

Hummmm. Will have to consider the implications of that.

BTW. I do NOT buy coffee from those damn old, long hair, dope smoking, communist oriented, devil worshipping, head banging, lip ring danglers at Starbucks. We now return you to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## 489tad

Is the spare key under the milk can, flower pot or door mat?


----------



## Mosquito

What makes you think he locks the door Dan?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the black door and shutters. Cool looking digs Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol dan. It was under the milk can but i relocated it to the third paver from the right in the planter bed.

Easy on the pot smokin, tattooed, and pierced KG, they'll be wiping ur a$$ in the old folks home soon.


----------



## bandit571

Needs a table to set the Morning Coffee Cup on..









Then go out and build a rocker..









Just saying…..


----------



## jmartel

> Recommendations for an online retailer for cabinet hardware - GO!
> 
> - ToddJB


I think this is probably the cheapest you'll find. I buy my drawer slides from here. Also, check ebay.

http://www.cshardware.com/


----------



## terryR

Nice porch, Stef. Pretty sure anyone would look under that milk can for a key! LOL!

We never lock our doors here in the sticks. If you wanna come in and wait for us to get home, please don't let the cats out. Anyone looking for stuff to steal, we have all our money in fencing and livestock…good luck!


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit - wife wanted 2 white rockers out there but there just isn't enough space. The tails would rub against the house or your knees against the railing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Porch logs?


----------



## chrisstef

Exactly T. She just isht all over my live edge idea. Damn woman is unpleasable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Unpleasable"?....you can't find the button?


----------



## terryR

A bench?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, nah I know right where the little man in the boat is. I'm always wanting to build something out of wood and she wants everything painted, or metal. I just want to do a damn project here and I aint painting any nice lumber.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stools then, she can paint the legs and leave the tops alone.


----------



## ToddJB

Glider


----------



## 7Footer

The stove turned out fantastic, Duck! I dig it.

I have a thing for front porches. I too like your shutters and door. It is my dream to have a decent sized front porch, slightly elevated, someday. I vote no paint too.

Flick the bean, Stef… Flick the bean.


----------



## terryR

Nah, a BENCH with an adjustable light so she can iron even after the little light on the tool burns out.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> "Unpleasable"?....you can t find the button?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's not a button, it's a switch, you have to flick it on and off really fast about a 1,000 times.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I started building a log bench for the porch a little over 3 years ago by my time stamp. I've learned sometimes it's better to not ask and just make something show up. This I won't have to worry about for a while as it's still drying and probably will be for some time to come. The first picture is initial milling, the second is the end at 1 month, the third is the end another 37 months later.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"...you have to flick it on and off really fast about a 1,000 times." - that poor woman.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna burn out the bulb in that fixture ^


----------



## 7Footer

LOL @ that poor woman and burning out the bulb….. Bless his heart.


----------



## ToddJB

Today is the day folks. When I get home trim, ceilings, paint, electrical, plumbing (minus the faucet), HVAC should be done, and appliances should be hooked up - as agreed upon.

Based upon the state things were in last night I have my doubts, but a crew of dudes could make it happen if they were motivated.

Big Moms just showed up today on a plane, and Lindsay and I are going out of town for the weekend, so she'll be solo with the kids. Didn't want her to have to deal with our make shift kitchen in the living room.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Godspeed grandma Banker, may you have a functioning kitchen in which to satiate the baby Bankers' hunger.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> LOL @ that poor woman and burning out the bulb….. Bless his heart.
> 
> - 7Footer


That's what happens to guys who think in terms of singles on a jukebox. Ya gotta think opera. Once she starts to sing it just goes and goes.

If it breaks or burns out, ya didn't have the right one to start with


----------



## chrisstef

Fingers crossed for ya Todd.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

ta heck is it?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Son of a bhog! Stupid no rotation no save. Gahh. (Edit - thanks T)

Todd …. big ole boilers. That all need to go out a 3/0 door.


----------



## 7Footer

Satiate is a great word. Tony's word of the day!

Grandma Banker! Enjoy your kid-free weekend buddy!


----------



## chrisstef

Now I figured it out. KG's significant other is Luciano Pavarotti. Opera singer with a full length light switch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL!!! @ full length.


----------



## widdle

What's up Boy's, Hope all is well…
Just leaving this here for Red..









GO DUCKS


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Wids!


----------



## theoldfart

A Wid sighting, my day is complete. Howareya?


----------



## chrisstef

Widdle!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Where did ya find the package boiler AR, Looks like it's been around a bit. The manifold already cut off?


----------



## chrisstef

Were removing them at work kg. Theyre in an old school. 1917-ish. Manifolds in the dumpster headed for the scrap yard along with the rest of it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Were removing them at work kg. Theyre in an old school. 1917-ish. Manifolds in the dumpster headed for the scrap yard along with the rest of it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Cool. I can't tell with out the manifold in place but looking at it and judginger from the age that looks like a water tube boiler. ThosE things where down right lethal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Bench: Tool caddy in work for the Stanley #72


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I'll save you the trouble just send me the 72. Problem solved. . Anything to help a friend.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, I do not. I'll have to make it work with floats files and sandpaper.

Yeah duck it can be some gnarly stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You are a Gentleman and a Scholar Kevin. I don't care what bhog says about you.


----------



## theoldfart

Is that tramp talking behind my back agin? Glad he's Stefs boyfriend now! Can't trust him no way.

When can I expect the 72?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If you can spot it in this pic:


----------



## TheFridge

It's in the tool chest. I win.


----------



## ToddJB

Welp, paint not done. No real surprise.

So I am gluing up the top in the shop. I really wanted to avoid that.










First coat of oil after sanding it out. Will take a couple to build it up.


----------



## Brit

> I m always wanting to build something out of wood and she wants everything painted, or metal. I just want to do a damn project here and I aint painting any nice lumber.
> 
> - chrisstef


I hear that Stef. My wife is exactly the same. She wanted me to build a desk for her summer house. She said "I want it painted white so you can build it out of MDF to keep the cost down."

My response was "It might be better if you visit Ikea." I've had my fill of MDF.


----------



## Brit

Stef - Seen this: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/267690


----------



## chrisstef

Good lookin out Andy ^.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, with all the mdf work you did in your shop space, it's no wonder you don't want to mess with the stuff again any time soon.

Speaking of shop space, has there been an update lately? Progress?


----------



## Brit

Sadly no Smitty. There are so many designs and ideas rattling around in my head these days for tool racks and projects, but I'm just not getting any time to do anything about them. It has been like this for months now. I'm ashamed that the last project I posted (apart from the cookery theatre which doesn't really count in my opinion) was 09/29/2015. Almost a year!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm also on borrowed time with shop stuff right now Andy, I know what you mean re: ideas too. My Charming and Beautiful Wife has all kinds of projects waiting (none are furniture builds, sadly) but I'm stealing time to finish up the Not Wall Hung instead. It has to complete (or stop) soon enough, or there will be a disturbance in the force.


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't done a whole lot in the shop this summer either because it's summer. Time at the cabin, mowing lawn, spraying weeds, being too dang hot in the shop, etc. Been getting more done lately though, and will hopefully be hitting it hard this fall/early winter


----------



## jmartel

Since tony wanted to see cooking photos. That's what was left after we ate dinner last night, forgot to take a photo before. Braised chicken thighs. Pretty easy to make and it was crazy good.


----------



## chrisstef

The only thighs jmarts touched in months ^


----------



## jmartel

True story.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sad JCelibate.


----------



## Mosquito

We're mobile!


----------



## duckmilk

> Braised chicken thighs. Pretty easy to make and it was crazy good.
> 
> - jmartel


Ha, that's almost exactly what we had except ours was in cream of chicken with broccoli.


----------



## 7Footer

ARN! Gawd that base is a sexy betch.

Mmmm, that looks tasty, event though it's fuggin leftovers! If you're gonna be the food picture guy, you gotta snap a before pic!

Very very little shop time for me lately too, trying to squeeze out a cornhole set for a buddy here and there.. Gonna have 2 weeks wife free after our trip to NC/TN next week though! There will definitely be shop time then!


----------



## duckmilk

Where did you get the mobile frame Mos? I'm going to need to find a solution for my old jointer.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang 7, you have friends with sports team loyalties all across the spectrum!


----------



## Mosquito

Duck, I picked it up from Menards

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/tool-storage/work-supports-workbenches/universal-rolling-base/p-1444436620600-c-19492.htm

I wasn't expecting much for $50, but was at least fairly impressed by the finish on it. I was expecting that cheap semi gloss paint that most cheaper metal comes with, but this actually feels like a powder coat, or wrinkle finish of some sort. Much better than what I was expecting.

The casters, though, are not the greatest. Probably want to replace them with some wheels that have ball bearings at some point, but anyone who's looked into quality casters probably know they're not cheap, so I wasn't surprised at the $50 price point


----------



## chrisstef

Tony loves twerping.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HA!! How'd you even….


----------



## 7Footer

LAWL!!! Wow.
I just had corned beef for lunch, so this should be the one I've been waiting for.


----------



## chrisstef

dark deep interwebs


----------



## theoldfart

JJustin recipe?


----------



## ToddJB

Looks what I found in the wild today. The ever elusive JayT.


----------



## jmartel

> JJustin recipe?
> 
> - theoldfart


Used this as the base. Changed some things around based off of what I had/felt like buying at the store. Added pearl onions, no fennel, regular bacon instead of pancetta, rosemary and thyme, etc. I used more salt and pepper than this called for though, which makes it way better.

http://www.finecooking.com/recipes/wine-braised-chicken-shallots-pancetta.aspx?nterms=52326,50242

Same as normal braising. Brown your meat and veggies in the pan, add seasonings/garlic, add enough liquid (wine & homemade chicken stock in this case) so it comes about 1/2 way up the chicken, then bake for 45ish min.


----------



## 7Footer

JayT wandering the aisles again… Did you help him get pointed in the right direction, Todd?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Looks what I found in the wild today. The ever elusive JayT.
> - ToddJB


Where's his badge?


----------



## Hammerthumb

He don't need no stinking badge.


----------



## jmartel

RIP Steve Irwin. He died as he lived, with animals in his heart.


----------



## 489tad

JStandup.


----------



## TheFridge

Sadly. I giggled. Sadly.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 ^


----------



## bandit571

Black shutters, black door…









Black bench?

Wasn't there a song about " Paint it Black".....?


----------



## JayT

Well, Todd, at least you got my best, and baldest, side.


----------



## TheFridge

^ definitely does glute workouts.


----------



## ToddJB

> Well, Todd, at least you got my best, and baldest, side.
> 
> - JayT


This was true at the time of the picture. Our couples waxing happened directly after.


----------



## TheFridge

Might have a cigar coming to me in the mail thurs… American…


----------



## chrisstef

Try and not to go full lewinsky on it fridge.


----------



## theoldfart

No. 1 ?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Black shutters, black door…
> 
> Black bench?
> 
> Wasn t there a song about " Paint it Black".....?
> 
> - bandit571


It had something to do with depression, or smoking dope, or both, or it was a Comercial for paint…or funeral homes….

I was never really sure.

Paint It Black
The Rolling Stones
Lyrics
I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore, I want them to turn black
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes

I see a line of cars and they're all painted black
With flowers and my love, both never to come back
I see people turn their heads and quickly look away
Like a new born baby it just happens every day
I look inside myself and see my heart is black

I see my red door, I must have it painted black
Maybe then I'll fade away and not have to face the facts
It's not easy facing up when your whole world is black

No more will my green sea go turn a deeper blue
I could not foresee this thing happening to you
If I look hard enough into the setting sun
My love will laugh with me before the morning comes

I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes

I want to see it painted, painted black
Black as night, black as coal
I want to see the sun blotted out from the sky
I want to see it painted, painted, painted, painted black, yeah

Songwriters: Keith Richards / Mick Jaggers


----------



## terryR

Wow, all the No.1's I see on eBay are $70 or more. yikes.










That song always made me think of a funeral. Lines of black cars and flowers.


----------



## terryR

FWIW, how old were YOU in 1966? LOL.

I was 1.


----------



## TheFridge

I was -15 years old.

Oh yes Fart. #1.

I make no promises stef. I can only say that it has 2 handles so you're welcome to join.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I was 7. But the Stones stayed popular all through my high school years. Kind of iconic in a way.

And of course that paragon of journalistic excellence by the same name.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fridge, you were 15 in 1966??? This guy:









does not look 65 years old!


----------



## Mosquito

He said -15, so he would have been '81, or 35


----------



## bandit571

13…..


----------



## TheFridge

Gingers age well


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought that was dash 15, minus 15 makes more sense.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> He said -15, so he would have been 81, or 35
> 
> - Mosquito


Now THAT'S funny… I don't care who ya are


----------



## summerfi

I was in my prime in 1966. It's been all downhill since.


----------



## theoldfart

I was so much older then I'm younger then than now.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, prime? I was 14 but it has still been downhill since then. Sitting with my mom, she's sleeping, and remembering when the roles were reversed. Old age is nor for wimps.


----------



## duckmilk

The Fridge:

"34yrs old 1 of 4 sons, 1 of 5 kids, electrician for 15 yrs, bass player 17 yrs or so, father of a 4yr old son a 2 yr old daughter and a brand spanking new (1/22/16) baby girl. my favorite season of the year is football, momma cooks every Wednesday and Sunday, Dad sometimes in between, and I just effing like building stuff. Mainly out of wood. Usually not by myself if I can help it. And my wife usually hates it. But she says it's better than me playing call of duty till 4am. The tramp.

PS cooking with oak or pecan over a fire pit could probably make a turd taste better. But shrimp and boudin are usually better to eat."

Sorry to hear that OF, I was 14 as well, but once I learned what sex was, things started going uphill ;-P


----------



## duckmilk

This made me LAWL:


----------



## Tugboater78

> JJustin recipe?
> 
> - theoldfart


Do Wha?


----------



## Tugboater78

> FWIW, how old were YOU in 1966? LOL.
> 
> I was 1.
> 
> - terryR


Negative 12..

Oh Bob, was wonderin if ye was back in the groove on workin on saws.

Also wonderin if anyone has a spare Rosewood low knob for t11 #4


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, I was asking Jmart for a recipe. The JJustin was a homage to Justin Wilson, Cajun chef.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Justin, I was asking Jmart for a recipe. The JJustin was a homage to Justin Wilson, Cajun chef.
> 
> - theoldfart


"Good cookin' requires you ta add the right amount o' wine…

to da chef!"

My favorite Justin Wilson line.


----------



## theoldfart

Garontee !


----------



## summerfi

> Oh Bob, was wonderin if ye was back in the groove on workin on saws.
> 
> - Tugboater78


I'm home now, trying to catch up on yard work and finishing a couple of saw restores. I plan to start making saws again in Oct. I have 3 orders waiting.


----------



## theoldfart

Hurry up Bob, winters coming!


----------



## Tim457

Wow Mos, your Bisons beat 13th ranked Iowa. Meanwhile Michigan is trying really hard to lose to an unranked.


----------



## TheFridge

They're Iowa.


----------



## JayT

> GO DUCKS
> 
> - widdle


Well, Huskers did some duck hunting today, but what a classy gesture by Oregon's coach and kicker with the flowers on the 27 yard line before the game. Glad to see college coaches showing therr players that there are things bigger than football.


----------



## TheFridge

True

I think Oregon misses chip Kelly like the deserts miss the rain.


----------



## Mosquito

> Wow Mos, your Bisons beat 13th ranked Iowa. Meanwhile Michigan is trying really hard to lose to an unranked.
> 
> - Tim


 I listened to the game on the Bison Radio stream out in the shop, working on getting more done on it. I swear I probably walked a mile around my shop in the 4th quarter, just pacing around the shop lol


----------



## TheFridge

Go bison


----------



## TheFridge

Still have to deal with the feet but the major smoothing is done.


----------



## Mosquito

It's been a fun ride for the past 6+ years lol


----------



## TheFridge

wish I could say the same.

If only having the most nfl players on opening day rosters equated to ncaa championships we would be set.

Shane, mizzou played a hell of a game tonight. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Mosquito

I won't lie, I don't really follow any sports other than the Bison, so I have no idea what goes on elsewhere lol

Also, dang it nature don't do that.


----------



## jmartel

Continuing the food saga, this time before I ate any of it.










Burgers on a pretzel bun. Pepperjack cheese, bacon, avocado, roasted peppers and onions, and homemade mayo with Sriracha

Virginia Tech absolutely whooped on Boston College today. 49-0. Don't follow them much anymore, but I'll take it.


----------



## ShaneA

We found a way to lose it though. We always find a way to lose it. Tough to win with 5TOs, our QB has a cannon for an arm, going to have to exercise better judgement.


----------



## terryR

Great looking work, Fridge. They look nice and smooth on my monitor!

Gotta comment on that nasty looking door that leads to your woodworking heaven. Because…it looks like our 1870's home! Badly in need of cleaning and paint, and I still spend my time in the shop with little mallets and pipes.

"the cobbler's kids wear no shoes" has meaning to lots of us, I suppose.

Except Stef.


----------



## Mosquito

It's Louisiana, that door is probably only 3 years old,


----------



## TheFridge

It's smooth Terry but the profiles look ok with the legs turned like that. It's sufficient.

Yeah, I have a used solid core door sitting outside waiting to replace that one. Some kid decided he wanted into my shop and destroyed the previous door. Discovered it the morning I was supposed to go on a beach vacation and had to whip something up. Just uhh… Never got around to replace it…


----------



## bandit571

Sooners seem to have a problem with even "Basic Defense"?

It wasn't the Refs who dropped the ball…..


----------



## chrisstef

I fuggin looovvveeee pretzel buns.

Ucon won ugly, and i mean friggin ugly, yesterday. Theyre hard to watch.


----------



## johnstoneb

Guess where I was for 8 days and 80 miles of flat water?










Big whitewater










Wonderful scenery










Good food










Perfect weather


----------



## terryR

> It s Louisiana, that door is probably only 3 years old,
> 
> - Mosquito


don't laugh.
I can pressure wash our back door, and it looks ugly, nasty in a month. Must be more spiders and dirt out here in the country?


----------



## duckmilk

It seems like we have more spiders this year than I remember previously. Getting pretty tired of wiping little webs off of myself.

Where is that Bruce?


----------



## TheFridge

The effing floods pushed all the spiders into trees and houses. They're everywhere. And huge.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I don't mind spiders but despise hornets. Unless you walk right into a spider it won't give you any crap. But hornets, wasps, yellow Jackets, and bumble bees? Every one of them bhogs can out run the fastest lawn mower.


----------



## theoldfart

Bruce, Rogue River in Oregon?


----------



## johnstoneb

No Main Salmon Corn Cr. to Carey Cr. thru the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness


----------



## TheFridge

It's not real common to run over a nest of hornets or Guinea wasp here but I managed to in my back yard while cutting grass. Something stung the back of my frickin earlobe (yes, my effing earlobe) and I thought it was a spider until another stung the back of my arm and I noticed a couple dozen swarming around me and the mower.

So I tied a rope to the shifter to try to park it over the hole where they were coming from.

Didn't work. They stung me again, the mower ran over my hat and the rope.

So I screwed a cup to a stick of pvc. Filled the cup with gas, lit it on fire and dumped it down the hole. Really pissed them off. Took a couple doses of flaming gas and a rock to cover the hole to finally end threat. Like some damn Vietcong hornets or something.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Sunday, everyone. Y'all are welcome to check out the project post (FINALLY!) on the Not Wall Hung tool cabinet that is done as of this AM… A four year build? Uh, yeah. Decided it was time to get done.


----------



## woodcox

That is beautiful country Bruce. Floating is on my bucket list.

I dragged my tool boxes out of the shop and delivered them to an auto shop for pay twice a month. Sigh. Cubards need filling. Most parts like I never left. Others are like uhh.:. Oh yeah. Sorry for the wait customers. Busy and swimming is good though. Most importantly, it freed up a ton of space in my shop.


----------



## woodcox

How far from your bench is your cabinet smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Two or three steps maybe?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> So I screwed a cup to a stick of pvc. Filled the cup with gas, lit it on fire and dumped it down the hole. Really pissed them off. Took a couple doses of flaming gas and a rock to cover the hole to finally end threat. Like some damn Vietcong hornets or something.
> 
> - TheFridge


Many years ago a friend and I decided to dynamite an ant hill. We got a piece of 1 inch PVC and cut it off at a 45 degree angle. We jammed that thing in about 2 feet and pulled it back a couple of inches for some clearance. WE dropped an M-80 in the other end and used a broom handle to ram it home.

We pulled the handle and pipe out of the hole, stepped back and waited for it to go off. When it did we discovered 4 things.

1. An M-80 2 feet in the ground will displace a lot more sand than you would think.

2. The ballistic arc of an ant is much longer than you would think.

3 Neither the explosion nor the subsequent landing kills all of the ants.

4. When them bastards come back down, they ain't happy.

All in all, a useful learning experience.


----------



## 489tad

Blowing up ants. That's funny.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Blowing up ants. That s funny.
> 
> - 489tad


Poor kids in the mountains of West Virginia - cable TV (not yet invented) + easy access to consumer grade fire works - (normal common sense X 0.95) = trouble.


----------



## jmartel

Most people have to worry about running into traffic, pedestrians, or deer on their commute. I have to worry about running into whales.










Had a pod of orcas go in front of the ferry today on the way back to the island.


----------



## terryR

caver b0mb…

Get the heaviest, thickest trash bag you can find, and fill with the purest oxygen you can find. medical o2 is awesome. Next add 2 cups of water. Slosh the water around to cover the inside of the bag and help remove static, grab a handful of calcium carbide (used by miners to make light underground, produces acetylene when mixed with plain water) and add to the water. Tape the bag shut extremely tight; and quickly. Use tape to add the toilet paper fuse pre-made about 5 feet long and three layers of paper all twisted together.

light the distal end of the fuse and run like hell, dude!

FWIW, doesn't do much to fire ants.

if you get it right, will sound like a very large shell going off! Suspend from a tree limb for increased echo effect!


----------



## terryR

pretty killer, JFerry.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> caver b0mb…
> 
> Get the heaviest, thickest trash bag you can find, and fill with the purest oxygen you can find. medical o2 is awesome. Next add 2 cups of water. Slosh the water around to cover the inside of the bag and help remove static, grab a handful of calcium carbide (used by miners to make light underground, produces acetylene when mixed with plain water) and add to the water. Tape the bag shut extremely tight; and quickly. Use tape to add the toilet paper fuse pre-made about 5 feet long and three layers of paper all twisted together.
> 
> light the distal end of the fuse and run like hell, dude!
> 
> FWIW, doesn t do much to fire ants.
> 
> if you get it right, will sound like a very large shell going off! Suspend from a tree limb for increased echo effect!
> 
> - terryR


10-4 on the calcium carbide. We used to build cannons out of soda cans (when they were made of steel) and charge them with carbide. Those bhogs would shoot a tennis ball straight up almost out if sight.


----------



## bandit571

Stump removal…

1 or 2 ….2lt bottles empty. refill with sawdust( you do have sawdust, right?) add gasoline until the sawdust will not absorb any more. Drill a hole through the cap to allow a firecracker through.

Shallow ditch from the "target" back to where you think will be safe (hold my beer) and fill with some more gas.

Drop a lighted match into the tench, and leave the area ( that 2lt is now about a 1/4 stick of TNT) and wait for the stump to land…

71-72, Army Engineers were using 55 gal drums filled this way…..blasting cap to set the drums off. One drum at each corner of a small bridge was more than enough to drop said bridge into the creek below.

DAMHIKT…...


----------



## TheFridge

Me and my buddy thought we could make a rocket if we packed gunpowder into and empty CO2 cartridge. We lit the fuse and dropped it down a pipe we were holding.

About 6" of said pipe and pieces of the cartridge disappeared into our legs. Luckily. My buddy got the worst of it  wasn't bad enough to go to the hospital… Or to tell my parents…

Good times


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Me and my buddy thought we could make a rocket if we packed gunpowder into and empty CO2 cartridge. We lit the fuse and dropped it down a pipe we were holding.
> 
> About 6" of said pipe and pieces of the cartridge disappeared into our legs. Luckily. My buddy got the worst of it  wasn t bad enough to go to the hospital… Or to tell my parents…
> 
> Good times
> 
> - TheFridge


Regular "Rocket Boys" There were ya? We flew a lot of model rockets.


----------



## theoldfart

Did you know that an M-80 in a mailbox is a federal offense?


----------



## TheFridge

> pretty killer, JFairy.
> 
> - terryR


There. It's fixed.


----------



## theoldfart

J'sFairy

I didn't know that!


----------



## TheFridge

> Did you know that an M-80 in a mailbox is a federal offense?
> 
> - theoldfart


But shoving bottle rockets up a dead fish's bung isn't


----------



## theoldfart

betcha that showed guts!


----------



## KelvinGrove

I have it on good authority from someone I know that, if you take a new handheld propane torch bottle, duct tape a 15 minute railroad flare to it (with only half of it in contact with the cylinder) set it on a rock up in the head of the hollor, light it, and run like hell, when that thing goes off the State Police WILL come to see what the explosion was even if it is four o'clock in the morning.

This explains it.


----------



## theoldfart

I bow to the master whoever he is!


----------



## duckmilk

All I can say is--HAHAHAHA!!!

Thanks for the entertainment Fridge and Tim ))


----------



## TheFridge

I think Tim went harder than I ever did 

the fish would light up from the inside and flop into the air when the bottle rockets went off. Funniest thing ever.

So me and the same friend that got peppered with shrapnel were in a field. I was trying out his new bike and he was walking. I must've hit a nest of ground hornets and they started chasing me and wouldn't let up.

So I rode past my friend. Needless to say he distracted them. Very well.

He wanted to kill me but unfortunately for him I had his bike.

Great times. I still giggle thinking about it.


----------



## Brit

> So I screwed a cup to a stick of pvc. Filled the cup with gas, lit it on fire and dumped it down the hole. Really pissed them off. Took a couple doses of flaming gas and a rock to cover the hole to finally end threat. Like some damn Vietcong hornets or something.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> Many years ago a friend and I decided to dynamite an ant hill. We got a piece of 1 inch PVC and cut it off at a 45 degree angle. We jammed that thing in about 2 feet and pulled it back a couple of inches for some clearance. WE dropped an M-80 in the other end and used a broom handle to ram it home.
> 
> We pulled the handle and pipe out of the hole, stepped back and waited for it to go off. When it did we discovered 4 things.
> 
> 1. An M-80 2 feet in the ground will displace a lot more sand than you would think.
> 
> 2. The ballistic arc of an ant is much longer than you would think.
> 
> 3 Neither the explosion nor the subsequent landing kills all of the ants.
> 
> 4. When them bastards come back down, they ain t happy.
> 
> All in all, a useful learning experience.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I spent many a happy hour bouncing a tennis ball on ants. Must have killed hundreds. Your method sounds like even more fun.


----------



## JayT

> Many years ago a friend and I decided to dynamite an ant hill. We got a piece of 1 inch PVC and cut it off at a 45 degree angle. We jammed that thing in about 2 feet and pulled it back a couple of inches for some clearance. WE dropped an M-80 in the other end and used a broom handle to ram it home.
> 
> We pulled the handle and pipe out of the hole, stepped back and waited for it to go off. When it did we discovered 4 things.
> 
> 1. An M-80 2 feet in the ground will displace a lot more sand than you would think.
> 
> 2. The ballistic arc of an ant is much longer than you would think.
> 
> 3 Neither the explosion nor the subsequent landing kills all of the ants.
> 
> 4. When them bastards come back down, they ain t happy.
> 
> All in all, a useful learning experience.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Sound very familiar to what I did as a kid. Used M-80s several times on a large anthill. The key is to follow up with several colored smoke bombs. Evidently that smoke is toxic to ants.

Then there was the one year I emptied a couple hundred firecrackers into the used shell of one of those plastic smoke grenades, sealed it up and buried it in the anthill. The crater was over 4ft wide.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And still the ant survives… funny stuff!


----------



## ShaneA

I think Homeland Security will be checking in on some of you guys, bhogging pyros.


----------



## terryR

Shirley the best way to destroy fire ants is a natural predator. A flock of guineas will destroy ants, but they make so much noise, I am re-thinking moving to CO.

crap, just read the news, had no idea someone set off pipe b0mbs this weekend in the city. Sorry for being politically incorrect fo mentioning carbide! We use it for noise only. And for lighting our way underground.

I've spent many, many hours huddled inside a trash bag with a small carbide lamp providing warmth, waiting for who knows what on a long cave trip. These lamps are awesome! Better than peeing in yer wetsuit during an 8 hour trip in a cold, wet cave.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah Bruce!

Thank you JBun.

Epic battle Fridge.


----------



## ksSlim

WTH over not a single post on here since 10:2?.


----------



## chrisstef

Swapped out cable/internet companies this morning. Im glad thats over with. Internet speed increased 9 fold.

They just caught the bastard Terry. Youre good!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I think Homeland Security will be checking in on some of you guys, bhogging pyros.
> 
> - ShaneA


I will be cooperative and answer all of their questions using the following….

1. I have no recollection of that….
2. At this point, what difference does it make
3. It was in support of my charity
4. You are just a pyrophobic bigot


----------



## jmartel

Slow day in here.

Early boat and monday morning means my day is dragging right about now.


----------



## chrisstef

Island life mon. Slower pace mon. Be irie. ^


----------



## Tony_S

> But shoving bottle rockets up a dead fish s bung isn t
> - TheFridge


Me and some buddy's did the same thing with gophers. No bottle rockets though…had to make due with our own home made EID's 
Got taken home by the cops for that one. I think I was 11?
Can't tell you how many times I got my ass whipped for stealing my dad's rifle and shotgun shells for the powder. 
Did some really stupid stuff back then….lucky no one died.


----------



## bandit571

Still have all your fingers??


----------



## Tony_S

> Still have all your fingers??
> 
> - bandit571


Yup!
The worst thing that happened was when a buddy broke one of his fingers when he was making a ping pong ball cherry bomb. Squeezed it too hard while he was wrapping electrical tape around it…exploded in his hand. Luckily there wasn't much tape around it…no powder in that one either, just match heads


----------



## bandit571

Had a friend that had a bit of trouble with a BB gun…..Pulled the trigger, nothing came out….got mad, started to bang the riflebutt onto the garage floor…while looking down the barrel…..you guess it. Got a BB in his eyeball…never did go to get it out, either.

Used to take old TV transformers apart, to salvage the copper wires. Turned out those "E" shaped metal plates made dang good "frisbees" until we saw one stick into a tree….deep. Think "ninja throwing stars" sort of thing.

Bottle Rocket Tag, anyone? Old, glass coke or pepsi bottles, beer bottle will do also. Stick a bottle rocket into the bottle aim at the other "contestant" and light the fuse…..them little rockets tend to smart, after awhile…most hits before they run out, wins.


----------



## chrisstef

We had a lot of fun dousing an old soccer ball in gasoline, igniting it and kicking it at each other. A flaming soccer ball to the junk made for some serious giggles.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap, Ditka looks like he was stranded on a tropical island all summer. Dudes neck look like a hairy turkey.


----------



## TheFridge

Good times y'all.

Yeah Tony, I had same problem until we discovered my dads shotgun shell reloading setup in the attic. The primers themselves are pretty fun.

I may or may not be a sparkler bomb making champ.

I liked firework battles until a texas bottle rocket blew up in my eyeball. Bruised my eyeball and couldn't see for a week after they dug all the cardboard out my eye. Haven't really liked fireworks as much the last 20 years because of it.

Edit: stef, we just went straight to the gas can and lit it and kicked it around. We wasn't not smarts.

Edit: got my MF 1 in. Listed with "wear from use". Looked good from the angles in the pics. In person, it looks like someone took a side grinder to the mouth and smoothed it out with a sawzall. Hopefully they make it roight.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Good times y all.
> 
> I may or may not be a sparkler bomb making champ.
> it.
> 
> - TheFridge


Perhaps once, but based on this, I would say that the crown has passed…


----------



## TheFridge

That was sweet and all but it looked like my buddies attempts when we were young. No bang.

Points deduction.

Mine always went bang. Always.


----------



## bandit571

Like flipping an anvil into the air…and hope it misses your car when it comes back down….


----------



## Tony_S

> The primers themselves are pretty fun.


Yep…large rifle primers and a 22. cal air pistol…bad combo. If shooting one at a time is fun….hey! 10 at a time gotta be 10x as much fun right?! Wrong…


> We wasn t not smarts.
> - TheFridge


We thought we wuz…but we wuzn't.


----------



## Tony_S

> A flaming soccer ball to the junk made for some serious giggles.
> - chrisstef


Speaking of flaming junk!
We were a bit older….maybe a bit drunk? We convinced a buddy who had serious garbage ass to light one of em' up.
Not sure if it was just bad technique or what(rookies)....but he lit the hair on his junk on fire  Dance bhogger dance!
Now THAT…was funny!!


----------



## terryR

must be thursday?
I can never keep up.


----------



## terryR

My sincere condolences for any of yer teams that get knocked outta the playoffs by The Braves. We just want to avoid a 100-loss season.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on the upgraded interwebs Stef.

Bankers go to jail when they beat down contractors, then they can't post on the thread.

7' has round heels.


----------



## chrisstef

Round heels with fish in em.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Round Heels

... but yeah, I feel your pimp vibe.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. From the pole to the position. That's 7. Skeezer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Full.

Skeeze.


----------



## TheFridge

.


----------



## TheFridge

We used to fill pipes with primers and throw them in the air. If one went they all went if they were packed tight enough. My dad had some 1/4" tubing fittings that would fit shotgun primers back to back with the end of one sticking out and we'd stick that in the end of the pipe. Was a pain to make the pipe land on the very end when trying to throw it far enough away so we wouldn't get peppered with shrapnel.

Good times

Hammers, bowling balls, pellet guns, whatever we could get our hands on.

What really cracked us up was shooting dog turds in my buddy's back yard. You go prone and aim right and the top of it.

It really flays those turds open. Chalky on the outside and fresh on the inside. Looks like a meteor hit it. I'm laughing as I type. Good times.

Edit: I don't like that lipstick color.


----------



## bandit571

I knew some fellows that would bury a couple items in the ground.

A tree limb,or root, sometimes they just left a root 
A wood slat, with a nail still in it, lay that on the root

Place a second slat over the nail, with a 12 ga. slug round in a hole right over that nail's point.

Bury all of the above. Wait for some unsuspecting "Troop" to walk by and step on a "twig" sticking up…
nail hits primer, slug hits troop in the junk….


----------



## bandit571

Had a plain black copter flying around town tonight…...slightly higher than treetop level. Slowly going around the town…looking for something…or someone? No markings. Was NOT a Medevac of any kind. finally flew off the the Southeast, towards Columbus, OH. May have been a "Bear-in-the-air"?

Ok, NOW what did I do….


----------



## chrisstef

"Run, run, run from the ghetto bird"


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hammers, bowling balls, pellet guns, whatever we could get our hands on.
> 
> - TheFridge


Sometime in the early to mid 60's on the west side of Charleston WV two kids saw a bowling ball bag sitting out for trash pick up. Sure enough, it contained, of all things, a bowling ball.

At this point it helps to understand the geography and topography of the area. The river runs roughly east/west. Washington Street is parallel to it about 6 blocks away. Once you cross Washington all of the streets start a climb towards the ridge with Watts Avenue being one of the steepest.

These two yahoo's (I was not more than five at the time so I really was not involved) took that bowling ball to the top of Watts Avenue at about 3:00AM. Over the years the asphalt had gotten kind of grooved/rutted. The set the ball down and let 'er go. It took off down hill rolling the 7 or 8 blocks towards Washington Street and gathering steam all the way.

Just at the intersection with Washington it hit something and bounced up in the air….just as a car entered the intesection. The car slammed on the breaks as the ball flew, fortunately, pretty much right over the hood. Then these clowns realized, "crap…we almost hit a cop car! At that point they implemented their escape and evasion plan.

Fast forward to the early 90's.

One of the guys involved tells this story to a bunch of guys in a bar. (I was involved in this part.)

"So!" says one of the guys. "you're the bastard that did it".

He got a blank stare from Mr. Bowling Ball so he went on to tell the other side of the story.

"When I first started out as a cop, I had been out with a training officer working my first set of midnights. This guy was about a year from retirement and his idea of "training" was to sleep in the right seat while I drove around with instructions to wake him if I saw anything. I was driving that cruiser you saw."

"After I saw that ball go flying across in front of me, I
slammed on the brakes and yelled WHAT THE F=%€ WAS THAT! He started givin me hell for making ******************** up. He yelled at me for 5 minutes until we got a radio call for a car hit by a bowlin ball at Watts and Virginia St.

Poor guy pulled up to the stop sign, nothing coming so he takes off and BAM. Right in the driver's door. He had no idea what had hit him at first.

We put 4 or 5 cop cars up Watts Av but I guess you guys were long gone."


----------



## chrisstef

What up snitches


----------



## terryR

Just got an estimate for $11,000 to add power, 4lights and a few receptacles to our 1920's barn.

holy bhog!

edit…can you say bury an underground feeder from the old shop?


----------



## chrisstef

$11k !! Whoa that's a lotta semolians.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, ridiculous amount of $$$.
I think the dude just wanted to leave; wife caught him asleep in the front seat of his truck at one point in the estimate!

Mr.Electric?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! Sleeping?!


----------



## KelvinGrove

$11K? Do you get your own power plant for that price?


----------



## Mosquito

how far is the run? If it's a ways a way, that doesn't surprise me that much. Maybe if you rented a trencher and dug the trench for it yourself, that might cut down the cost.

When I got an estimate to run a gas line from the house to my shop (~120ft), and install a ~$500 shop heater, the rough estimate was $5k-6k, depending on specifics (was an on the phone ball-park estimate). They said a majority of that was trenching and burying the line out there.

I'll be looking for a panel swap at some point coming up. Want a few more slots, and to get rid of the exterior box for an in-wall box. Also to let me know if there's anything I screwed up, or need to change, before having it inspected


----------



## terryR

the run is about 80' from a pole which already has a transformer. too much dinero.

I'll probably trench an UF cable from the current shop, and see of she can get by with 20 amps.


----------



## ToddJB

Advice needed. Finish is done on two pieces of countertop. But the big one with the miter in it needs a couple more coats - but I'm doing something wrong.

How do you apply finish when there is a large miter?

I've tried pulling the finish from the edges to the center of the miter, I've tried pulling the finish from the center of the miter out to the edges. I've tried turning the corner (changing directions of the pull) when I hit the miter - none have left me with satisfying results. None are catastrophic issues that can't be lightly sanded out, but none are coming out as nice as when I can just pull with the grain in one direction.

Since I'm getting down to the last two coats (hopefully), I need to get this figured out so the last coat doesn't need any doctoring.

Would it be reasonable at this point to just pull it all in one direction forgoing the fact that I'd be going against grain for a section of it?

Spraying would be the ultimate solution, I think, but for this it is me, a rag, and a can of finish.


----------



## summerfi

What's the hourly rate for a sleeping electrician anyway?

When I built my shop, I ran the electric and gas lines myself. It was a little over 100' run from the house. I have a small tractor with a small backhoe on the back. Worked great. The lines themselves were pretty easy to connect. Make sure you use appropriately sized wire.


----------



## chrisstef

I like to overlap the miter going in one direction then pull it going in the other direction using just the tip of the brush placed precisely at the joint. At least that's how I have been painting the doors in my house. The overlap ensures complete coverage and pulling it will define the change in direction.

You could also lay it on a little heavy around the miter and sand it back some. Eventually youre finishing the finish and not the wood.

How was the weekend away amigo?


----------



## putty

Todd, I would roll a *light* coat with a foam roller, then tip it with a dry brush.


----------



## ToddJB

Putty, can you describe what you mean by "tip it"?

Stef, weekend was good. Job gave me a room in a resort in Vail for the weekend as a 5 year thank you gift. Nice to get away from boogers for a few days and spend more than just an hour at time at the end of the day with the Mrs.

Hiked, drank, movied, danced (true), slept, it was great.

This is a shot from part of the hike we went on - that field was crazytown.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh my god I need that ^


----------



## putty

Todd, With tipping you roll the varnish on with a foam roller, then follow up with a dry brush to level out the roller marks. You can get a very nice finish with it…some even paint cars with that process. HERE is an example of painting a boat. The same guy has another on varnishing too, I'll try to find it.

I would use a small 4-6" foam roller for a counter top.


----------



## Bodyworksiowa

To Kelvin Grove: I got a story that beats the bowling ball tale. In the late 70's, I was stationed at Ellsworth AFB, outside of Rapid City, SD. I was part of the 44th Strategic Missile Wing doing maintenance on remote missile sites. For those in the dark about how the Air Force treats missile people; well we are the red headed step children and ignored all the time. My roommate and I finally got authorized for quarters allowance and moved right off base to the junkyard of Box Elder, and our mobile home was directly under the flight path for the B52's and KC135 tankers.

As if this wasn't bad enough, the testing area for engine run ups faced us directly. So, no matter what time of day or night, you couldn't hear yourself think, much less sleep. My roommate and I were involved in rocketry and since we were just under the flight path, we decided to pay around with the buffs by loading ground up aluminum into a payload of our rockets. We would see buffs coming up the valley and just about two miles out, we would launch. At approximately 2000 ft, the payload would be dispersed and "chaff" would suddenly appear on the towers RadarScope. We would watch the buffs nearly rip their wings off trying to pull up and out of the flight path. We of course would run out grab the rocket once it came down, grab the launch gear and hightail it back to our trailer.

Pretty soon, a UH-1F would come screaming over the area searching for the "device" or intruder. Finding nothing, they would clear the planes to land again. Over the course of a summer (1980), we must have done it two dozen times. On one particular day, after the SAC exercise Global Shield 1980 had finished, and of course the missile wing was ignored once again. We maintained a 99.99% alert rate as compared to the bomb wings 75.7% rate and they got a Presidential Outstanding Unit Award, while we got ignored. So there were plenty of pissed off airmen and we knew the bomb wing was returning from Rawlings, WY where they had been deployed. Many of us got together in that field and awaited their return. We had 10 rockets, 5#'s of aluminum chaff and several launchers. As the buffs approached, we started launching. One by one, the buffs and tankers pulled up to clear the area until a chopper could be sent out to check. As soon as the all clear was given (we listened in on our base scanners) we would return and do it again. Finally, the base sent out a security police detachment to secure the field so the buffs could get in. We were certainly heroes in our own mind at the time, and laughed it off.

Years later, I was stationed at Grand Forks AFB, ND and was working with the Boy Scouts as a unit commissioner, which meant I helped troops and leaders perform better. I was also the merit badge counselor for rocketry. On one particular evening, a young scout launched his hamster into space using the same configuration as I had done earlier in my life. The hamster didn't make it and the father was berating his son for his horrible deed. I briefly told him what I had done and that that things could be worse. Well, things immediately got worse as the Major who I was talking to was the copilot on one of those B52 flights and reported they were on fumes after being waved off three times. It was either land gracefully or crash. At that time I was unaware that pilots dumped fuel prior to landing. He tried to courts martial me after the fact, but the statute of limitations was seven years, which had just passed. He asked for a new unit commissioner, but there were no takers.


----------



## Bodyworksiowa

To Kelvin Grove: I got a story that beats the bowling ball tale. In the late 70's, I was stationed at Ellsworth AFB, outside of Rapid City, SD. I was part of the 44th Strategic Missile Wing doing maintenance on remote missile sites. For those in the dark about how the Air Force treats missile people; well we are the red headed step children and ignored all the time. My roommate and I finally got authorized for quarters allowance and moved right off base to the junkyard of Box Elder, and our mobile home was directly under the flight path for the B52's and KC135 tankers.

As if this wasn't bad enough, the testing area for engine run ups faced us directly. So, no matter what time of day or night, you couldn't hear yourself think, much less sleep. My roommate and I were involved in rocketry and since we were just under the flight path, we decided to pay around with the buffs by loading ground up aluminum into a payload of our rockets. We would see buffs coming up the valley and just about two miles out, we would launch. At approximately 2000 ft, the payload would be dispersed and "chaff" would suddenly appear on the towers RadarScope. We would watch the buffs nearly rip their wings off trying to pull up and out of the flight path. We of course would run out grab the rocket once it came down, grab the launch gear and hightail it back to our trailer.

Pretty soon, a UH-1F would come screaming over the area searching for the "device" or intruder. Finding nothing, they would clear the planes to land again. Over the course of a summer (1980), we must have done it two dozen times. On one particular day, after the SAC exercise Global Shield 1980 had finished, and of course the missile wing was ignored once again. We maintained a 99.99% alert rate as compared to the bomb wings 75.7% rate and they got a Presidential Outstanding Unit Award, while we got ignored. So there were plenty of pissed off airmen and we knew the bomb wing was returning from Rawlings, WY where they had been deployed. Many of us got together in that field and awaited their return. We had 10 rockets, 5#'s of aluminum chaff and several launchers. As the buffs approached, we started launching. One by one, the buffs and tankers pulled up to clear the area until a chopper could be sent out to check. As soon as the all clear was given (we listened in on our base scanners) we would return and do it again. Finally, the base sent out a security police detachment to secure the field so the buffs could get in. We were certainly heroes in our own mind at the time, and laughed it off.

Years later, I was stationed at Grand Forks AFB, ND and was working with the Boy Scouts as a unit commissioner, which meant I helped troops and leaders perform better. I was also the merit badge counselor for rocketry. On one particular evening, a young scout launched his hamster into space using the same configuration as I had done earlier in my life. The hamster didn't make it and the father was berating his son for his horrible deed. I briefly told him what I had done and that that things could be worse. Well, things immediately got worse as the Major who I was talking to was the copilot on one of those B52 flights and reported they were on fumes after being waved off three times. It was either land gracefully or crash. At that time I was unaware that pilots dumped fuel prior to landing. He tried to courts martial me after the fact, but the statute of limitations was seven years, which had just passed. He asked for a new unit commissioner, but there were no takers.


----------



## Mosquito

> The same guy has another on varnishing too, I ll try to find it.
> - putty


This one?


----------



## ToddJB

That is helpful. Sweet. I give it a shot.


----------



## putty

Yes Mos, that is the one!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

John, that's pretty funny. Moral of the story… never tell the story until you are sure the SOL has run out!


----------



## TheFridge

> What s the hourly rate for a sleeping electrician anyway?
> 
> - summerfi


 Oh about 95$ An hour if I have my helper….


----------



## ToddJB

Made and installed the braces for the countertops to be installed. I'll be damned if this wasn't the first time I've used all my drill/drives for one project.










Twas nice not having to switch bits every 30 seconds.

Also these happened.



















And snagged some tile opinions from Lowe's tonight.










I'm leaning bottom right. Lindsay is leaning top left.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin sexy todd!


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, she may be distracted by the color in top left. But the bottom right has better scale for the size of the tiles IMHO.

DanK


----------



## JayT

> Lookin sexy todd!
> 
> - chrisstef


So's the kitchen.

I'm voting with your wife on the backsplash. Light colored overall, but just enough variation to add some interest. With white cabinets, I'd want those little bits of color to break it up. The gray/green one complements the paint color and the rust colored one works well with the walnut.

I like the slate, too, but it's too dark with the walnut countertops Bottom right, to me, would just wash out and blend into the cabinets too much. It would, however, really let the countertops be the star of the kitchen.


----------



## Brit

Terry - $11,000!!!! Tell him to go back and sharpen his pencil.

Todd - I vote top middle. Nearly there now bud. BTW, as far as finishing your counter tops, just do the best you can. Let it thoroughly dry and then rub it out. For me, rubbing out is the only way to get a good looking finish on any large flat surface.


----------



## woodcox

Top left.

My six inch lucky charm is mounted for smashing. Soft cedar lining. 








Passed this.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Want to guess what my day consits of?


----------



## putty

Todd, I would go with something smooth like top right or bottom center. Otherwise your electrical cover plates will not fit well and look terrible.


----------



## jmartel

My vote is top right.


----------



## ShaneA

Stacked stone on a backsplash is a bold move. Maintenance will be very high, cleaning it a bhogging pain. Cutting in the outlets, not for the faint of heart. I cannot tell in the bottom right picture if the smaller format tile, is honed, or it is a splitface. The scale is definitely better, and if the material is smooth it will make a life a lot easier. Also keep in mind with any of the stacked stone looks, and even some of the splitface looks grout may not be used, meaning water is able to get by it. I know it is a backsplash, and you will not be pouring water on it, but still something to consider.

A nice light grey subway type tile, maybe with something slight going on in the finish can sort of keep you in the "craftsman/traditional" look and also be on trend. Beige stones, while somewhat timeless are so 2008.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I vote top right. Most of the others would be a pain for reasons already listed and the bottom middle looks like the bathroom floor at the bus station.


----------



## ShaneA

A honed stacked stone look








smaller format splitface








smaller format split face









3×6 and 3×12 ceramic with crackle finish


















another grey option in an interesting shape


----------



## terryR

I vote bottom right if it has a smooth surface you can keep clean. Walnut looks dope.

In fact, your new kitchen looks sooo nice, it makes me hate ours 1000 times more. No lighting, cheap and ugly cabinets, cheapo stove, nothing nice whatsoever! Wife melted a plastic spoon rest yesterday all over one burner of the stove, and started a very small fire. Left a note saying she wants a new kitchen! the horror!


----------



## Mosquito

My vote is also bottom right, but I'm sure similarly my wife would vote top left as well…


----------



## Hammerthumb

I agree with Shane. A smooth surface for a backsplash is much easier to clean. I love the look of splitfaced stone, but would not want to have to clean it. Scrub brush instead of a sponge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Stacked stone on a backsplash is a bold move. Maintenance will be very high, cleaning it a bhogging pain. "- I heart you Shane. That is all I could think of while looking at the choices.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tops look beautiful Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

The tile guys vote smooth, huh?

Putty, good call on cover plates - didn't think of that.

She put the same pick up on facebook and instagram and there are about 60 replies that are all over the board. Ha. That will help with landing a decision.

We'll see how it shakes out.

Woody, that brake brace would have been better if it were just a tall boy.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 on the tall boy. Natty light preferred unless you can find a Balantine's.

Meatfest begins tomorrow. Gots a pork butt and a brisket all ruby up and some flap meat marinating in asain goodness. Commence meat farts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Flap. Meat.


----------



## chrisstef

Aka the sirloin tip.

I knew that would arouse you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Engorge is a more accurate term.


----------



## chrisstef

Now I feel dirty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Then my work is done.


----------



## chrisstef

Your work is never done on a slow thread Thursday sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shhh! Hunting rabbits.


----------



## Mosquito

Hunting Wabbits? I've played that tune before


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly like that except using big claws and being rewarded with tender rabbit meat.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive never had rabbit before. I could see it being tasty. Back end might be a little muscle-y though no? All that hoppin n stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are too literal today.

You've had it before. Yes it is tasty.

If they are doing it right there should be a little muscle to the back end. Hopping indeed.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. My wife picked the right career path as an analyst.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pie chart even! She's funny.


----------



## chrisstef

4


----------



## SASmith

> Just got an estimate for $11,000 to add power, 4lights and a few receptacles to our 1920 s barn.
> 
> holy bhog!
> 
> edit…can you say bury an underground feeder from the old shop?
> 
> - terryR


Terry, do you have a subsoiler for your tractor?






I just buried almost 600' of cat 6 with a sub soiler in less than 45 minutes. I did 2 passes without the wire to break up the roots. Then on the third pass I laid the wire. About 15 min per pass.


----------



## terryR

No, Scott. And our lil 27hp "tractor" could never drag that through the top 8" of gravel I have to deal with. Trying to punch through this top compacted layer is the killer since I'm fencing with hand held tools now.

I forgot i can send 240v through the UF, so should give the wife plenty of juice.


----------



## Tony_S

> flap meat
> 
> - chrisstef


? Is that like…....meat curtains? The same only different?

Now I feel dirty (shiver)


----------



## Tugboater78

Just got home after getting off boat near Steubenville, Ohio a week early. 5+ hrs yay! Have my grandmas funeral to attend tomorrow and saturday in Richmond, Ky.

But opened a package…


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh and for some reason i cant stop watching this video…


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry about grams tugger.

TS. Depends on which kinda cows you're farming. On a whim and a gut, youre a kobe kinda guy arent ya?

Light passes may get it done terry. Theres always the truck too. Actually, what kinda *********************************** are you that i thought of rigging that slicer up to the truck first? You need a skisteer. Or a backhoe. Redeem yourself will ya. Lol.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ha. My wife picked the right career path as an analyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd, before you make a buy, look at ours:










We went with a combination of 5 surrounded by a version of 3 with the rest at 6. The reasoning was with 5 and 3 behind the stove, it would be easily cleaned, while 6 was decoratively appealing. (Plus, all of ours were leftovers from a tile guy and they were free.) Check out a local tile guy and look at his leftovers. It isn't that large an area which would prohibit you from mixing and matching.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, rabbit is good in spaghetti. Really white. Can dry out easy but great in a sauce. Has kind of a chicken tender stringiness to it.

Squirrel is where it's at. Stewed all day. That meat around the backbone just slurps off like a mini version of smoked turkey necks in gumbo.


----------



## duckmilk

My dad tried to cook porcupine once (still don't know how he and his drunken buddies got it skinned). It was the toughest, rubberiest and juniper bark tasting piece of inedible meat I have ever tried. AKA nasty stuff.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd at least take a bite  even knowing that. I've heard roosters taste like rubber? True false?


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, I showed the Mrs. It's a no go. Too busy for he taste.

She's pretty set on 1 - in spite of the masses and the fair warning. I'll give her a couple days to set on it


----------



## Brit

Rabbit stew cooked in Guinness is amazeballs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, what I have it similar in texture to #3 and if I were doing it again, I'd pick either #3 or #5 from you list as the rougher stuff can be exponentially more difficult to clean grease, food and the occasional blender contents after blowning its top while running. What Duck did is especially helpful having a slick tile behind the range/cooktop for being able to clean off frying grease.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Rabbit is also very VERY lean. Because rabbits were cheap and easy to grow, people ate lots of rabbit. Problem was, with no fat and no other carbs in their diet, they continually lost weight no matter how much they ate. The condition became known as "rabbit starvation".

But fried rabbit is still pretty yummy.


----------



## terryR

Wife notified me a few weeks ago…

After horses, she wants rabbets. Oh wait, rabbits.

FWIW, young rooster tastes like young hen. Old friggin rooster tastes like old friggin hen.

Yeah, Stef, I NEED bigger tools. Trying to save money, though, so I can buy more tools and wood!


----------



## Pezking7p

> I d at least take a bite  even knowing that. I ve heard roosters taste like rubber? True false?
> 
> - TheFridge


Roosters are more desirable for eating because they grow larger and more quickly (cheaper, and younger at time of slaughter = more tender and better flavor). That being said, they slaughter at like 5-6 weeks of age so they're hardly "roosters" at that point.

HI. 7' guilted me in to stopping by last night. I have a hard time keeping up with 1,000,000 posts per day and I feel guilty posting without reading them all, so I don't post.

Pez, Mrs. Pez, 7', and Mrs. 7' all went out for dinner last night. It was a lot of fun and not awkward at all except when they tried to get us to go back to the hotel after.


----------



## TheFridge

This dude kidnapped his neighbors rooster. I think it was older.

If I were you pez I'd probably accept the invitation for a Brazilian wax.


----------



## Mosquito

> Pez, Mrs. Pez, 7 , and Mrs. 7 all went out for dinner last night. It was a lot of fun and not awkward at all except when they tried to get us to go back to the hotel after.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I see how it is, you meet 7' and you bring your wife, you meet me and you bring a random coworker….


----------



## jmartel

I met 7 and 7wife and only brought myself, so…

Man that guy gets around. Passed around like the community bicycle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sigh…. bunnies:





7' is a slut.


----------



## ToddJB

Done.


----------



## CL810

WOW!!! Todd that came out great.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!


----------



## KelvinGrove

After all of the bhogin and belly aching, that did come out nice.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, painful trip but elegant destination. Beautiful.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. Moving on to handrail while the countertops cure.


----------



## terryR

bhog, that looks so much better than I thought it would!
congrats, Toddster.


----------



## ToddJB

ha. Glad you're confident in me, Terry.


----------



## DanKrager

Wow! That does look stupendous, Todd. Way to go with persistence. Paid off.

DanK


----------



## Hammerthumb

Looks nice Todd.

How are you going to do the handrail?


----------



## ToddJB

Handrail? We don't need no stinking handrail.

Or like this:


----------



## bandit571

Picked this this morning for $0.75…









Knee was hurting, didn't feel like haggling over the price.

Millers Falls No. 100…with 4 bits still in the handle. Old days, I would have tried to get it for a quarter…must be the pain meds…

Right now, stair steps and I are NOT on speaking terms….but those stairs look good!


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Todd


----------



## ToddJB

Actually, since you brought it up, Paul, let me get some opinions.

How would you guys fasten the newel post?

Something like this:










I was considering gluing and lag screwing a post to this section:










Then putting pocket screws through the post into the floor.

Then building up around it.

What say you?


----------



## jmartel

Probably duct tape and super glue, I'd say.


----------



## bandit571

Removable top cap, 3/4" all-thread. Drill holes for a captured nut and washer in the angled part. Large washer and nut welded to the top end. Socket to tighten post in place. Cover with the cap. Later you can tighten post as needed, just pop the cap off, and ratchet the post a bit, re-cover.

Just a WAG….


----------



## ToddJB

I was thinking of attaching it to the front of the ledge, not the top, Bandit. Am I thinking wrongly in doing so?


----------



## ShaneA

Did you do the stairs Todd, or did the contractor do those? I was thinking you did it…whatever became of those guys, are they still on the job, has the final bill been settled, has a missing person's report been filed?


----------



## ToddJB

Shane, I build those three stairs - they did the finish with the rest of the floor.

They're still plugging along.


----------



## JayT

I will say that it looks like the flooring guys did a good job of mating up to the curve of the top stair trim. Or did you have to do that part because they didn't bring a jigsaw? ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Looks really great Todd!

You might want to get the opinion of Tony_S on the newel post, but Bandit's idea has merit. Regardless, let us now what you do.


----------



## ToddJB

They did, and for the most part it is good. They also had some filler that color matches pretty spot on.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Actually, since you brought it up, Paul, let me get some opinions.
> 
> How would you guys fasten the newel post?
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering gluing and lag screwing a post to this section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then putting pocket screws through the post into the floor.
> 
> Then building up around it.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd - I have always made a 2" dowel for the floor and post. Then lag screws horizontal and cover with plugs.

Edit: that would be for a standard 4" solid Newel post. If you are building a hollow post at maybe 5"-6", then I would mount a block to the floor that the post fit over. Then fastener attachment of the post to the block and cover with plugs.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, I like your drawing. I think that will look great!


----------



## Tony_S

> Todd - I have always made a 2" dowel for the floor and post. Then lag screws horizontal and cover with plugs.
> 
> Edit: that would be for a standard 4" solid Newel post. If you are building a hollow post at maybe 5"-6", then I would mount a block to the floor that the post fit over. Then fastener attachment of the post to the block and cover with plugs.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Spot on.
To add….if it were me, as well as the dowel, I'd also screw the hardwood floor down within the perimeter of the post.
Same with the block for the hollow post.
We don't use a whole lot of lags since we tried these.
http://www.grkfasteners.com/products/structural/rss
Pretty bad ass…

Stairs look good also! glad it worked out well.


----------



## 489tad

Todd everything is looking fantastic. 
Can you get to the newel post from under the floor. I've seen on home shows lag bolt with a steel plate from underneath.


----------



## ToddJB

So, drill a 2" hole in the floor and in the bottom of the post with a loose ten on dowel? Glue or dry?


----------



## ToddJB

I can't, Dan.


----------



## DanKrager

Newel posts take a lot of abuse (think kid swinging around the corner) and it's a long lever. Anything you can do to extend a lever below the fulcrum (the floor) will be to your advantage. On my new staircase, the newel post will penetrate the floor and be screwed (maybe bolted) to the 10 1/2" double floor joist. In fact the long hand rail protecting the stair well will have more than one post penetrating the floor and secured to the joist for strength. I like your sketch. 
The GC who built our house in 1976 stuck the newel post for the upstairs flat on the floor, toe nailed it in four places and called it good. Needless to say, it's loose as a goose and would never withstand a fall. It's a round tuit to get it fixed. Want to practice on mine?

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah Dan, I hear ya. My base is a concrete slab with a gap of about 1.5" the 3/4 ply with 3/4 hardwood.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Todd - having experienced this same situation as we are slab on grade out here in the west, I have actually used a coring bit into the concrete about 1-1/2" deep. You have to pound out the 1-1/2 inches of concrete after drilling, with a cold chisel. But this will give you 3" of dowel rod depth into the floor. I might also have a coring bit I can lend you. By the way, yes use adhesive when putting this together. I use to use construction adhesive, but Glues have changed and Tony might have a better recommendation.

You still have not said whether you are making the post (hollow base) or if you are going to get a store bought solid piece.


----------



## TheFridge

I had to redrill concrete pole bases for the anchor bolts because the lights were angled wrong on prints.

Used 2 part epoxy I got from a tube, rebar, and concrete accessories kind of place. The drippings wouldn't come off without taking concrete with it. Awesome stuff. Probably way overkill.

Just throwing that out though.

That job was a bitch. Effing architects and engineers.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, could you weld a significant dowel ( say 1 1/2" x 12" or more as required) to a 3/8"x 6" square plate that gets anchored to the concrete with four 3/8" tapcons?

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

> Picked this this morning for $0.75…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knee was hurting, didn t feel like haggling over the price.
> 
> Millers Falls No. 100…with 4 bits still in the handle. Old days, I would have tried to get it for a quarter…must be the pain meds…
> 
> Right now, stair steps and I are NOT on speaking terms….but those stairs look good!
> 
> - bandit571


I have one of those, bought in a lot, with a plane and a madeinchina pushdrill on fleabay a few years ago it had i think 4 bits in it.


----------



## ToddJB

Flooring is in, so there is no anchoring a plate to the concert. Might be able to drill down into it though. I'ok check it out tomorrow.

Paul, my plan was to affix a 4×4 post, and then build the stylings around it. With a combination of 3/4 and 3/8 ply.

Got this into place tonight.










Thankfully everything fit flat. I will have to rough out the wall just a hair as the stove fit is a bit too snug.

This was a nerve racking hole to drill, but I got 'er










Hopefully rub out Sunday night and do the final installation.


----------



## Tony_S

OK….a concrete floor would be a bit of a game change for me. Honestly, if it was my job, I'd remove The drywall from the face of the rake wall and place the 4" post in the correct position, mark it out and cut the hardwood and subfloor out all the way down to the concrete. It doesn't have to be a beautyous job, only semi-beautyous since your covering the base of the post with a skirt.


> - ToddJB


Next, myself, I would build up the rake wall 2-3 inches…it's too low imo(pitch is out also…but I didn't see anything  ). That would give you more height to secure the newel to, and make it easier to avoid the nosings on the stairs for any molding application to the insides of the wall/stringer cap.(not sure what you had planned there). 
Dry fit the newel…plumb/square, figure out shimwork if needed(probably), predrill into the rake wall as high as possible.
Ready to go….I would glue the bhoggin' bhogg out of the base of the newel directly to the concrete floor….to the degree you get adhesive coming up between the newel and the subfloor and hardwood. Also to the face of the rake wall. Plumb and square again, and screw/lag to the rake wall.
As far as adhesives, for that part, my choice would be either PL Premium, or PL 9000.
After the glue sets up, you'll be able to pole dance with the newel, no worries.

More advise for a rail rookie….before you even start all this, once you decide on the exact post style, draw the whole thing out full scale to accurately figure out both your post positions and heights. The posts you have pictured need to be positioned accurately for placement and height, otherwise your handrail may not land in the same position on both posts.
HTH.


----------



## Hammerthumb

thanks for posting that Tony. I was going to mention the height of the rake wall yesterday, but forgot. I agree it needs to be much higher. I may not be necessary to add back drywall on both sides of it, depending on how you trim out the cap.

I have had to do the concrete coring trick before as almost all houses here are slab on grade, and most houses will get carpet or glue down wood floor. A 3/8" wood floor will not give enough purchase with a wood dowel.

I agree with Dan K about the metal plate and drill rod, but as your flooring is already in you have to work with what you have. Most of my flooring work was remodels, fewer on ground up houses, but a lot of commercial work. Remodels are always the hardest as you have to figure out the most efficient way to get the job done properly without damaging existing conditions.

However you do it, keep posting pictures. I think we are enjoying your remodel more than you are as we don't have to deal with any of the issues. Good luck Todd!


----------



## bandit571

Well, there is those floor flanges for pipe. One top, one bottom…3/4" pipe in-between. TapCon to the floor.


----------



## Tony_S

> I had to redrill concrete pole bases for the anchor bolts because the lights were angled wrong on prints.
> 
> Used 2 part epoxy I got from a tube, rebar, and concrete accessories kind of place. The drippings wouldn t come off without taking concrete with it. Awesome stuff. Probably way overkill.
> 
> Just throwing that out though.
> 
> That job was a bitch. Effing architects and engineers.
> 
> - TheFridge


We've had to use the same type product fridge. This one in particular http://www.itwredhead.com/product.php?S7-Hybrid-Epoxy-29 had to use Hilti brand once because of an anal engineer. It's twice the price.
We've used it with both all thread and/or concrete anchors. Mainly only on commercial work though(it's expensive). Effing engineers.
Your right though….stuff is pretty badass.


----------



## bandit571

I think I might have to get me one of these…









Not really sold on that colour, though…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Is that the Elio? I have seen it advertised at $6,800 and claims 80 MPG.


----------



## bandit571

Name on the side is "Freeway", not sure who makes them…


----------



## duckmilk

Nice work on the counters Todd. Good stuff coming from Tony and Paul. Waiting anxiously for the results


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. I combined a few ideas, but I think that bhogger is there to stay.

Flipped a post bracket up side down.










And cut out the bottom tabs.










Cut out the hole and glued and screwed it in.










Also drilled a hole in the concrete below that (seen above) and put a lag screw in the bottom of the post and cut off the head.










Put a ton of adhesive in the hole and bracket and pounded it down in. And added a couple of lags.










It's dead nuts side to side, but has a slight bow front to back. The post is still slightly wet so I put a strap on it. It straightened it out easy enough. So I'll leave it that way til it dries out.










Made it long so I can cut it.down to exact height when I.figure out what my design is. Also I added another 2x on the bottom but still need to add a little more to address the angle.

Thanks for all the advice doods.


----------



## jmartel

Coworker of mine has a Corbin Sparrow










3 wheeler, all electric, and only pays for the motorcycle fare on the ferry. I'd rock one for that reason alone.


----------



## TheFridge

A little something


----------



## woodcox

Nice legs fridge. Where did you get the gray floor mat?

That looks solid Todd. Tie em down when wet. Noted.

Is this backwards? Should I put the bark on the inside?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Fridge, that piece is inspiring. Fantastic lines.


----------



## DanKrager

You got it going on, there, Todd! Good combination of ideas.

Fridge, you gonna do any inlay or perhaps beading on this neat little table?

DanK


----------



## johnstoneb

WC
It's your drawer put the bark where you want it.
Those are some nice box joints.


----------



## chrisstef

Meatfest was solid as hell. 2 smokers, 2 kettle grills and 4 bags of charcoal. 28 hours of smoking the meat. Asain meat skewers, bbq chicken wings, a 7lbs pork butt and a 15lbs turkey on day 1. Day 2 was Bangers, bacon, eggs and home fries for breffast, 5lbs brisket, strip steaks and an antipasto consisting of pickled eggplant, green beans, aspargus, hot peppers, table cheese and homemade capicolla and dry hot sausage rounded out the day. Mix in tons of snackies and baked goods and my belly is straight boiling soup.

Hell yea. Meatfest.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, holy hell nice work on stair treads, railing, and counter tops. I love the the grain in the treads lines up perfectly with the flooring.

Fridge, love the legs on that table. How'd you and yours make out in the flooding? Everything make it ok?

Not surprised to hear that stef's tummy is rumbly after "meatfest '16".

I love that Bhog is now an expletive.


----------



## 489tad

Todd the post is solid and the counter top is smashing. 
Fridge the table is looking great. 
Woody I hope my box joints come out as nice as those. 
Stef for you family's sake use a public toilet for the next few days.


----------



## TheFridge

Cox, I got it from a job I worked on. It's a 1/4 thick pvc I believe and awesome. I took some home and put it in and when I showed the GC a pic of what it looked like in my shop he decided to keep the rest. Bastard. It was his though.

Thanks Tim

Dan, I don't know what kind of embellishments I'm gonna go with just yet. I kinda want to get the top done so I can see everything at once before I do it. But yes, there will be a little something here and there.

Pez, we did ok but I know more people that flooded than didn't.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good Fridge. Also, dimmer switch worked perfectly.

Stef, sounds like a tremendous time. Glad you could get away.

Thanks for the kind words, hombres.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks bud. You got it going on yourself. Git'r done.


----------



## jmartel

Stef has the meat sweats now.

Heading out to go diving. Got the GoPro on me this time so I'll take some video for you guys. Especially on the drift dive portion. Riding the current is fun.


----------



## Tony_S

Lookin good Todd! That post isn't going anywhere!


----------



## chrisstef

Most defintely on the meat sweats. Woke up both nights with em. Theyre real.

Those lags you ref'd are killer Tony. Bought a box about a year ago.

Todd - cant say enough about the kitchen. Lookin seriously hoss.

I warmed up brisket for lunch. Sooo fat bastard.


----------



## TheFridge

SHANE, well if y'all want miles then nows the time.

Les miles and OC cam Cameron fired 20 min ago. Ed Orgeron appointed interim HC. About time.


----------



## chrisstef

Les can have our coach for a DC fridge. We'll send em off with a full staff at least.


----------



## ShaneA

Strange day when a National Championship, and 10 wins a year gets you canned. We just got a new coach, so not in the market now…but would have taken him, for sure. He will get another good job. Mizzou will be down there this weekend.


----------



## Tony_S

> Those lags you ref d are killer Tony. Bought a box about a year ago.
> - chrisstef


It's cuz they're Canadian 

Hows the meat farts? I can't even imagine meat sweats AND meat farts….your wife must be a special kind of woman to deal with that…


----------



## Tim457

Be careful what you wish for Fridge, or you might get Rich Rodriguez. I was wondering when you were going to cry in your beer over that loss, but I figured it might get you what you wanted so maybe bittersweet.


----------



## chrisstef

Im usually the one being referred to as special so thabks for that TS. So far non existant on the flatuance front but im sure im only one dose of fiber away from unleashing hell. It got down to 42 last night and the good feeling of a pendung meat fart while snuggled up inside a mummy bag is an interesting dicotomy.


----------



## Tony_S

> Im usually the one being referred to as special so thabks for that TS. So far non existant on the flatuance front but im sure im only one dose of fiber away from unleashing hell. It got down to 42 last night and the good feeling of a pendung meat fart while snuggled up inside a mummy bag is an interesting dicotomy.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sweet mother of god…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hola nubbers!!! wrong thread.

Toddy, the post idea is savvy. What's worse than wobbly post?

LSU: "Our commitment to excellence and competing at the highest level is unwavering, and our goals for the remainder of this season haven't changed." That ish cracks me up. If you don't win like we expect…..see ya.

Still saving the railroad, and working the walnut when I can. Still feel like a dirty cheater when I do all the joinery for a large panel in 10 minutes.


----------



## TheFridge

Well Shane, all I can say is that if you're not an LSU fan then you don't get to see all the blunders in his time here. We've been lied to about offensive changes since 2009. 3 OCs later and it's still stagnant.

Lsu had more players on opening day NFL rosters than Alabama.

Yet bama has how many SEC championships and national championships?

It's not just about comparisons to bama. It's about losing the games we are expected to win with the talent we have year in and year out.

And all the games that have added up where we have been blatantly out coached.

Recruiting spread QBs for a pro style system. Players from the 2007 championship (only 2 loss champion ever) said he still runs the same plays today.

Or did until today.

Edit: LSU has the highest paid coaching staff


----------



## woodcox

Stef, I just ordered a copy of this. I think there are drawings for some of the benches. I'll share when it arrives. I've had this book in the que for a year now. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1616891599/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474847646&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=we+sit+together&dpPl=1&dpID=519qVulT34L&ref=plSrch

That is going to be nice BRK.


----------



## chrisstef

Domino does work right red.

Im coming to realize how funny college football is. You can be 4-7 but as long as you sling the ball all over the field it dont matter if you give up 40 on average youre gonna pur butts in the seats and thats all that matters. That is until you wanna win rings. Then its undefeated or bust.

I can dig it woody. Good lookin out.


----------



## TheFridge

You have to be competitive. For us, it's about not having an offense with a killer instinct. He doesn't play that way and he never will. Many of the games are a lot closer than they should've been because he wants to be "classy".

Just put your foot on there throat and don't let up. Put your 2nd string in after halftime instead of 5 min left in the game.

And when you get the backups in let them throw it a time or 2. When we see a backup qb they're just handing the ball off.

And he doesn't like throwing down the middle of the field.

And he can't manage end of game situations.

Edit: for us it's not undefeated or bust. Its playing a respectable game in the losses. He can't even manage that in most wins. The talent has saved his ass year in and year out.

The luck ran out.


----------



## JayT

Careful what you wish for, Fridge, it might just come true.

Nebraska thought the level of talent was dropping too much under Solich, so fired him. Then they brought in Bill Callahan because the better coaches were scared of the unpredictability of the administration. Callahan could recruit, but couldn't coach and the team played lackluster ball. Fired him and turned to Bo Pelini to fire up the players. He did that for a couple years, but then couldn't ever break through the 9 win barrier. Plus, being way too volatile and treating everyone like crap. Both of those "solutions" were far worse than the Solich problem. Yes. the talent level slipped under Solich, but too many Husker decision makers drastically overestimated the reality of the landscape and their program.

We'll see if Mike Riley can do any better in the long run. 2nd year looks like a good improvement over year 1, but he's still coaching someone else's recruits. His record at Oregon State was nothing to write home about. He does have better resources in Lincoln, but only time will tell how much of a difference it makes.

Problem is that there are only so many top level coaches out there and you have to hope you can get one. For every Saban and Meyer, there's dozens more that only look good on paper. Remember when Lane Kiffin was the hottest name in coaching? or Charlie Weis? or Tyrone Willingham? or Rich Rodriguez? or Bobby Petrino? or . . . .


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Go Big Red. Here's me with Johnny the Jet a few weeks ago. 









I'm such a pimp.


----------



## ShaneA

I think it is remarkable he was 114-34 in 11 years. 10 wins a year, Nebraska, USC, Texas, LSU, ND, Michigan, Georgia, Florida, Oklahoma and so many others with high standards all walk that tight rope of expectations. No one, not even Alabama have the football world by the tail. I think Les was somewhat of a knuckle head, but he could recruit. I respect LSU's tradition…but doing better than what he did probably isn't going to happen. I hope it works out. I just find it interesting from kind of a sociological perspective that winning 71% of your games and a title gets you fired 4 games in. History might indicate trouble ahead. I look forward to watching it play out.


----------



## TheFridge

all I can say is we will be fine. Miles doesn't recruit. Position coaches and recruiting coordinator do. Probably 3/4 of the kids we get every year are instate.

Knucklehead is an understatement. I doubt anyone but maybe an ESPN analyst or columnist has watched every game in the miles era, but if you did you'd feel the same way.

He's a great dude. He can hire great coaches. He himself. Is not a great coach. Sorry. Everyone else has only seen the major bungles and not all the little to medium sized ones along the way.

It was like watching a slow motion train wreck every game. Game plan didn't matter because he's literally ran the same plays since Jimbo left. Many former player attest to that.

When your wins feel like losses because of how a game is coached (this has been going on since 2008). It's time to go in a different direction.

Edit: dont get an LSU fan started on play calling predictability and the lack of even a decent qb year in and year out.


----------



## ToddJB

And they're in.



















One snafu.

The fridge doesn't fit right. Who would have guessed a wall wasn't 90 degrees? Big gap at the back WAAYYYY tight at the front.



















So the cab will have to be moved over and I'll have to recut the countertop - in place. Bummer.


----------



## TheFridge

Some fridges have feet to level them. I'd probably shim the damn thing and eyeball it before I cut that hogger.


----------



## putty

^
Fridge knows about Fridges

Counters look great Todd, what is your decision on the backsplash?


----------



## terryR

Todd, walnut looks fabulous, please don't cut it. Just put the coffee maker in that spot to hide the gap.

now I can imagine the horror of re-building our kitchen! Just installing a new (square) door in our 140 year old place will give you nightmares. but, the uneven floors are awesome for rolling around cat toys!

I can honestly say OK is friggin flat. Takes forever for the sun to set compared to the mountainous home I'm used to!


----------



## jmartel

That walnut looks great, Todd. Then again, I do have a walnut fetish so I may be biased. I've thought about doing wood countertops, at least on a kitchen island, but I'm not sold yet. When we get a house it will probably be one that needs complete overhauling, so I'm expecting to have to rebuild the kitchen. I think I've already decided that it's going to be Sapele.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, tops look sweet. Good job on those.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a very cool solution Todd. Stunning results in the kitchen, sorry about the little snag.

Cool Woodcox. Those are nice.

Wow Fridge!

Hell Yeah Stef. Gloriously gluttonous!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, trust me, the absolute last thing I want to do is cut them, but it's not a looks thing, it's a door won't open all the way thing. I was too wiped last night to level the fridge out. I'll do it tonight and see what the verdict is.

Putty, she picked #1.


----------



## ShaneA

You let your wife over rule all your boyfriends? That is just poor etiquette.


----------



## ToddJB

Says the divorced guy. Too soon?

Here's where we stand


----------



## AnthonyReed

So nice.

Before pics?


----------



## ToddJB

We'll save the the before and afters when there is an official after.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd said I could be the pitcher this time around…

Edit: too soon


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. You're right. Sorry Shane. That was a bhog comment.


----------



## ShaneA

Not a Bhog comment. Made me chuckle…not too soon.

So you are going with the stacked stone? What is the plan for the range vent? I am thinking you will want your game plan together with the stone and installation of the vent.

Edit: What about where the stone and the window trim come together? That stuff just presents so many installation challenge. It could be proud of the trim in some areas.

Double Edit: Will you be making anther island/kitchen cart out of walnut?


----------



## ToddJB

Vent will be installed after the stone for reasons you're thinking.

That trim is 3/4", the thickest stone I found in the pack I bought was just a hair over 5/8", so yeah, it'll be close. We'll deal with that when the time comes I guess.

Island - eventually. Handrail is first. Finish outside trimming and old window filling is second. Then hibernate for a few months. Let it all sink in and get a feel for what kind of storage would benefit us the most. But I do have piece of 8' x 13" x 8/4s piece of hard maple that will make a sizable inset butcher block. Kinda like this, but likely centered and thicker 6" or so.


----------



## ToddJB

Design team,

Handrail.

Here is the picture design.










Here is the current area.










Question - what do you think about finishes?

What currently is in my head is all white with a walnut rail - maybe walnut post toppers

Kinda like this:










I think it makes more sense to match the countertop than the floor, yeah? Maybe not.

An oak rail would certainly be cheaper.

Edit: TonyS do you have a place you have a hook up for handrail distribution, or do you fab all of your own? (Paul and anyone else can chime in on that too).


----------



## chrisstef

Id go oak rail, white ballusters. Stay with your floor colors IMO.

Whatcha gonna cap that little half wall with?


----------



## ShaneA

I agree with Stef. Plus we all know his wife will probably over rule us anyway. #pantswearer


----------



## ToddJB

She does swear that pant frequently.

Capping the wall - dunno - part of the design. Could do oak, white, walnut, terra cotta.


----------



## Hammerthumb

www.ljsmith.com. L. J. Smith has an outlet here in LV, so it was easy to get standard parts.

Other than that, I would make anything they could not get.


----------



## duckmilk

Great job on the post and counters Todd. Sux about having to cut down the top. Have you put a level on the wall to check for plumb? What is going in that under counter space?

Nice work on the table Fridge.

Definitely looks like a time saver Red, ya cheater ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Paul.

Dishwasher, Duck.


----------



## terryR

Handrail should match the floor.
Bhog, it's looking great!


----------



## woodcox

Nice Todd. Like a farmhouse boos block. 6". Man size. There is a plane for that. Maintenance needs and all.


----------



## duckmilk

> Dishwasher, Duck.
> 
> - ToddJB


Will it still fit the opening?


----------



## ToddJB

> Nice Todd. Like a farmhouse boos block. 6". Man size. There is a plane for that. Maintenance needs and all.
> 
> - woodcox


Ha. I like your thinking.

Duck, yeah, there is 1 inch trimming on both sides right now for the DW, so that would just get trimmed down.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks duck

Shane be quiet…

Todd it's too soon and you should be ashamed of yourself…


----------



## CL810

Todd, the kitchen looks great. Yes on the walnut.

For Kevin. There will be 5 rods


----------



## Tony_S

> I think it makes more sense to match the countertop than the floor, yeah? Maybe not.


I'm not really one to have an unbiased opinion here…Not even close. I BHOG'N HATE RED OAK!

Walnut is king of the world, but I think the only way you could pull off a walnut rail, is if you cap the wall off with walnut as well….Paint grade spindles, paint grade posts, walnut post caps. Pretty classic look but then what about the rake wall cap? Putting walnut that close to red oak is just wrong on sooo many levels…it's akin to spitting in the face of the walnut gods.
Sweet jasus….don't do it!!


> Edit: TonyS do you have a place you have a hook up for handrail distribution, or do you fab all of your own? (Paul and anyone else can chime in on that too).
> - ToddJB


We mill 90% of our rail in house, the rest comes out of Quebec. No help there.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony is quite a bit more convincing, gang. Ya'll slacking.

$40 gets me this set. Has 5 stars on Amazon.


----------



## Tony_S

> Tony is quite a bit more convincing, gang. Ya ll slacking.
> - ToddJB


They're all busy watching Trump and Clinton try to out lie each other.


----------



## chrisstef

Do it todd. Ive blown $40 on stuff thats way less cool than that.


----------



## Brit

Yeah and after Stef's read those girlie mags, they're no good to anyone else. Just sayin'.


----------



## SamuelP

That's not BLO on the pages?


----------



## Mosquito

I hate being second in line… There's a Barnes for mortiser, but I'm 2nd in line as someone is looking at it tomorrow morning before me :-(


----------



## ToddJB

Look who is trying to buy all the big tools now - "Mr. I don't have money or a way to move it". Those Barnes mortisers are sweet looking tools.


----------



## Mosquito

> Look who is trying to buy all the big tools now - "Mr. I don't have money or a way to move it". Those Barnes mortisers are sweet looking tools.
> 
> -ToddJB


It's $75, I can make room lol


----------



## Tony_S

I forgot to mention…for the rail bits you posted, that side profile is fairly popular here, but not so much with the round top. The most common here would be a flat top. Same side profile, but instead of the thumb nail bit on top, you just use a 1/2" round over, which you probably already have.
Just throwing it out there for you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tempting Todd. Hand rails are a ripoff. Wonder why I keep buying houses without handrails?

Our mainline is under water with the flooding in Cedar Rapids. A rare quiet day on the railroad.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I'll play around with them and see what I like.


----------



## chrisstef

Uhhhh ^

Cup, cradle n sway?


----------



## duckmilk

Enjoy the quiet and the kiddos Red.

How much stair rail do you need to make Todd? If it's not that much, save yourself the 40 samolians and galoot it ;-) (Where did the word samolian come from anyway?)


----------



## TheFridge

Ulmia Ott. Bench flooded. Delaminated a bit. I'm redoing the electrical in the dudes shop after it flooded. I asked him to call me before he threw anything out. Glad he did.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhhh dang!!


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome, Fridge.


----------



## ShaneA

What is the plan?


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah no lie!

The vises look very well made. No quick release but no biggie.

Break it up and put it back together better than it was from the factory once it's had time to dry. Or just the minimum necessary and flatten it.

40% make it an outdoor workbench.

60% give it to my buddy who lost his tools.

Probably just give it up. An outdoor workbench might go to waste. I'd use it to while watching the kids play but I'd have to haul tools back and forth. Hmmmm


----------



## Mosquito

Did you pay anything for the bench, Fridge, or just 'save him from the hassle of throwing it away'? Looks like a nice bench, and I'd be leaning towards the 'give it to your buddy who lost his tools' side of the fence, if it was free. You can always build yourself a set of wheels for your bench to make it an outdoor bench. All your tools would go with it that way


----------



## TheFridge

I saved him the hassle. He's got $ and wants a bigger one.

Yeah i think I'm gonna give it up. I don't really want it to get messed up again after fixing it.


----------



## terryR

bhog! that Ulmia is a bench I could love! That massive end vise with TWO rows of square holes! Just spread some lube on her…


----------



## chrisstef

Now when I give you a price of $7100 and you ask me if I could do it for $4800 don't be offended when I laugh. Ya really think ive got that much fat in there?

Month 4 completed of being flat bhoggin' out. I'm running out of gas. And guys. Stef need a vacation.

Golf tourney tomorrow however.

7 touched pez's chinos. Right in the middle pocket.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'll always take a lower offer, but quickly point out what won't be included in whatever it is I'm doing for the lower price. It will still work out in my favor, usually more so in fact.


----------



## 7Footer

Howdy fellers!

ROUND HEELS! I lol'd so fugging hard about round heels!!!!

Those walnut tops are so tits Todd, and the stairs look fantastic!

Sweet bench even with the damage Fridge… Awesome to think of giving it to your buddy!

It's true, the 7's and the Pez's met up for an evening trist at swanky Durham hipster restaurant while we were back in NC. I don't think we scared them too bad, we totally failed on taking the standard LJ's creeper pic though. I just can't resist a man in chinos.

Had a fantastic trip though, I can't believe how cool Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge was, I wish I would've had time to do some rust hunting… Not at all what I was expecting, that place is a trip! I didn't get many pictures of the town itself, but brought home a couple bottles of Shine, drove through some hollers on the way, and stayed at a beautiful cabin right up the road from the strip, all the cabins had Golden Tee, pool, air hockey, another arcade, hot tub.. Fuggin dope time, the wedding was crazy, my cousin's husbands family knows how to party. 


















Tony gets intense rizzle kicks from his roommate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't have a roommate 7', I own my pathetic digs. But LOLOLOLL! @ rizzle kicks.

Cool pics, thanks. Glad you had a good time.

Who caught you or Pez? Did the girls watch or was it men's stall action?


----------



## chrisstef

Toe tappin toilet tranny = 7.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmm hmm. Tippity-tap, that one.


----------



## 7Footer

I thought gay hooker was a little harsh, so I went with roommate.

It's all in da hips….


----------



## AnthonyReed

There are no gay hookers, they do it for the money. Like you don't know this…


----------



## TheFridge

7', I went on senior trip there in 2000 and my honeymoon in 2009. Awesome place.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, no actually I don't know, T….

Hellz yeah Fridge! I had no idea all the stuff that was there, was expecting a hole in the wall town (I didn't read up about anything before we left), find this place with tons of stuff to do.

Also I know many of you guys despise Duke, but the campus is unbelievable. We cruised around campus and went for a quick run before we left Friday, the buildings and architecture is awesome, and the campus is gigantic.


----------



## Mosquito

And this one for 'Stef


----------



## chrisstef

Bahhhh!!!

Thats an unreal machine mos!


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Mos! You're scoring big time.

Is it complete? Is it totally foot powered or is it missing a motor?

Edit - Nevermind 




Did you get bits?

Edit Edit - does it have any of the OG pinstripping left? http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=10882


----------



## JayT

Sweet, Mos! So the first guy was a no show or didn't want it?


----------



## chrisstef

Duck Fuke.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that the original set up for the foot lever?


----------



## Mosquito

apparently the first guy never responded after asking to set something up, so the seller contacted me this morning. I had a Dr appointment at 9:40, and then was up there by 11:30, and on my way home by Noon (or 12:30, since I stopped at my parents' house about 1/2 mile away, for a bathroom break, and a refill on water).

It is 100% foot powered, not missing any motor, it's an earlier version than that. It's almost complete. I think technically the arm for the foot is missing a peddle, and the two hold downs I don't think are original (they don't fit right, and they're round on the end, not flat). Otherwise I think it's complete. Needs some work, lots of rust, but the price makes that pretty much irrelevant. It has 1 chisel in it, and that's it. That will be the main thing I'll have to figure out, I think.

Guy also had some other stuff too, a Shopmaster bench top drill press he had set up for mortising (mortising set up, and fence on it), an old grinder, and a Delta jigsaw/scroll saw, but unfortunately after the A45, the band saw, and now this, I'm out of my hobby cash until next month (which isn't far away lol)


----------



## theoldfart

OK Moss, that beats a post drill for sure. Awesome find.


----------



## ToddJB

It would have had a pedal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is spectacular Mos. Grats man!


----------



## ToddJB

Freaking cool.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm pretty excited, and glad I had the day off already, though I would have taken the afternoon off to get up there anyway.

Yes, it does have some pin striping left Todd. I'll see how much of it I can preserve when I clean up the rust, but I've also got a buddy who does pin striping (the one who airbrushed the rose shadowbox for me), so I figured with what I've got left, and some pictures of them on VintageMachinery, I should be able to get it redone if I end up not being able to save enough of it


----------



## Mosquito

Back story is, previous owner has been a woodworker (professionally; either running his own cabinet and mill-work shop, or now managing a larger one) for 30+ years, and he inherited this mortiser from his father, who was also a woodworker by trade. I'm not sure if his father was the original owner or not. I would guess not, as he believed this one went back to 1890's, according to serial number. I've yet to verify that part. When PO closed his shop and went to work/manage another shop, he put it in storage 20 years ago, where it's been until today.


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet man. Pumped for you. I don't know what the bits recieving end looks like but the cutting end just looks like a standard pig sticker - probably pretty easy to make out of O1 - even if you wanted to send it away for heat treating.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I've seen that they're either straight, or have a taper. It's not quite the same, as it's hollowed out in the middle of the bevel side. I'll get some better pictures in a little bit, but I've gotta get to a buddy's shop (computer modding side), to pick some stuff up quick. Try to get home before rush hour gets too bad.


----------



## ToddJB

It's been slow in here to today, Mos. You can't give us a little tickle and walk away like that. We demand satisfaction!


----------



## chrisstef

That mortiser deserves a full on russian sponge bath and a good dry humping for sure. I wouldnt have made it out of the guys driveways without a couple thrusts.


----------



## TheFridge

From the machine amirite stef? I be next in line


----------



## 7Footer

^^Hell yeah, + another. I'd rub my satchel all over that thing. What an unreal score, Mos!

Lol @ the ARN-D pic for Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

I just flicked a booger that some how ricocheted back and got stuck to my glasses. Telling of my life's bigger picture.


----------



## chrisstef

That's an amazing feat Todd. I would have fallen over laughing.

Back in high school I was in the gym lifting for football practice with my buddy. He was sitting on the bench and I was at another machine across from him. I flick a long stringy booger at him and it stuck right on his upper lip. Not even a speck of it hit the mustache area … all lip. I'm going to text him as a reminder of that glorious day.


----------



## TheFridge

At least it didt go in your mouth. Truer words were never spoke.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Amazing.

LOL! @ reminder text.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Better living through chemistry. But I have regained consciousness. Dr. on Friday to see about having extra holes drilled in my head to get rid of this absolutely intractable sinus crud.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey 7, glad you had fun in Gatlinburg. It always reminds me of a beach with no ocean. The in laws live across I-40 from there and the wife worked at Dollywood for a while.

But you don't want to rust hunt there. Everything is always picked over and what is left is junk, or way over priced, or both. Jefferson City and Morristown are about an hour away. Fewer tourists and a bargain now and then.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh man, Stef, I'd been so pissed in High School if I were your buddy. Always trying to impress.

In 8th grade a bus was pulling away and kid hocked a massive loogie out the window and went right in my hair as I was standing amongst a crowd of kids. I still tell the shrink about it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If it would have got on one of Todd's necklaces he would have beat your as$, Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Not likely. High School Todd was about 135lb soaking wet. Didn't thicken out until my early 20's. But I would have cut you with my words - deep.


----------



## TheFridge

oh Todd, I remember being a 135 lb asswhipping squirt. For shame.

Edit: my all time favorite was the shirt over the arms and head, happy Gilmore move.


----------



## ToddJB

I was an asswhooped squirt. I got really good at taking a punch. Mostly because I was really mouthy and small.


----------



## Tony_S

> That mortiser deserves a full on russian sponge bath and a good dry humping for sure. I wouldnt have made it out of the guys driveways without a couple thrusts.
> 
> - chrisstef


Hmmmm….I've got a 30,000 cfm dust collector that needs some lovin'. She'll suck a golf ball through a 40 foot garden hose!


----------



## Mosquito

> Not likely. High School Todd was about 135lb soaking wet. Didn t thicken out until my early 20 s. But I would have cut you with my words - deep.
> 
> - ToddJB


Current Mos only weighs that… it was a problem when I was trying to deal with that band saw. I could get the hand truck under it, but I couldn't tip it onto the wheels lol


----------



## Mosquito

Here is the mortise chisel. It's rusted in at the moment, need to stock up on some chemical assistance for disassembly.


----------



## chrisstef

Last punch i took was in an "upscale" strip club. Dude straight up ear holed me. Im glad my mouth's toned down over the years.

i dont do canadians ts. Bad experience.


----------



## ToddJB

Cool!

I'm a big believer in 50/50 mix of Acetone and ATF. Note though it will likely eat any remaining paint so don't put it where there is paint to be saved.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice save on the bench Fridge. Maybe just some epoxy in the voids?

Cool pics 7, glad you had a good time there.

Holy Moses Mos, that thing is so cool. That chisel may take some work. Congrats sir.

Good thing you wear glasses Todd. The following comments should remind you to keep away from Stef


----------



## TheFridge

Duck, buddy is currently working in an airconditioned gym so it can acclimate and shrink up a bit before Amy major work is done.

Todd, I was the squirt who surprised people and beat their a hole in. Piss me off and I was a vicious little bhog. Unfortunately, there was a couple that didn't believe in their first beating so it took another. the element of surprise is the best friend of smaller people.


----------



## Mosquito

+1 on the element of surprise. People saw me at all of 5' 120 pounds in Jr High, and didn't think "Black belt", which I was.


----------



## TheFridge

Strike fast, unexpected, and with maximum violence. We could've been like batman and robin. Ohhh good times in school….

Dude that gave me the workbench just gave me a stand up air operated pocket hole machine. Might need some new relays but I'm game. Awesome dude.


----------



## duckmilk

That is awesome Fridge. My friend has a stand up pocket hole machine, but I think it is electric. Really fast, which it has to be in a production cabinet shop.

Mos, I never made it past white belt (95 miles to the lessons). But it taught me a lot anyway. I was only 4' 10" in Jr High, grew a foot after that.

Edit: Just watched that video of the mortise again and saw the hollow shape to the cutting edge. Wonder why mortising chisels aren't all made that way?


----------



## Mosquito

These are supposed to be "self clearing", but not sure how it works, exactly yet…

Also, it's moving!


----------



## Mosquito

I will try for better video, and with commentary in the future, but for now this is all I've got time to throw together. I was able to get enough of the parts disassembled to get it at least "working" (the main table, the head stock that holds the chisel as an assembly, the sliding section that moves up and down, and both of the hold down assemblies). Everything was frozen solid with rust when I started. I could bounce on the lever and it wouldn't budge.

It smashes mortises more than it cuts them at the moment, due to the unsharpened, and beaten up chisel that's in it. Haven't gotten that out yet, but haven't tried too hard yet, as that wasn't essential to getting things moving.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome Mos.


----------



## DanKrager

That's one cool gizmo, Mos!

DanK


----------



## terryR

goodness, gone a few days, and I miss the coolest mortiser ever. Those feet!


----------



## jmartel

> Edit: my all time favorite was the shirt over the arms and head, happy Gilmore move.
> 
> - TheFridge


Jerseying. It's a legitimate fighting strategy in hockey. After it became common in the 80's/90's, people would start wearing bigger jerseys or ducking when the opponent tried to jersey them so that it would come completely off and the guy wouldn't have a handhold anymore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"…I got really good at taking a punch. Mostly because I was really mouthy and small." - I too can take a tremendous strike with little result, also due to the aforementioned training regiment.

Fridge being a savage comes as no shock, scrappy Cajuns are scrappy. Unassuming, coupled with sudden violence is a sage option. Congrats on the pocket hole machine.

Did the ear punch make you buckle Stef?

Fantastic Mos.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## AnthonyReed

Those sting.


----------



## Brit

I'd rather be hit in the ear than kneed in the meat and two veg.

Going on a Haunted London walk tonight followed by drinks. I suppose its better than being followed by ghosts.


----------



## ToddJB

I've personally found that if you start with the drinks those things are far more entertaining - though one time it resulted in a bloody nose.


----------



## SamuelP

I went on a drunkin stumble in the Edinburgh underground. They did a good job of scaring the peanuts out of my wife and I.


----------



## woodcox

Nice mos. I think the foot pedal needn't be any wider than children's feet.

I reccomend a pottery class and wine before ghosts.

Cherry pie peel. Should be finished this evening. 








Bhogged. 








Bench pics. Pretty common stuff but cool. I like about four of them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch.

Wonderful benches, first one particularly.


----------



## TheFridge

You just convinced me to never get brass dogs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Third one is very nice too actually.


----------



## jmartel

> You just convinced me to never get brass dogs.
> 
> - TheFridge


Definitely this. Or the LV aluminum planing stops. Ouch.


----------



## theoldfart

Confirms my wooden dogs theory, if its metal the cuter will find it!

better this way


----------



## Mosquito

I've shaved off the tops of a few of my wooden bench dogs, so I am in the same non-metallic bench dogs boat as well.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OK, It went like this…

HER: Radio Shack, Can I help you?

ME: Yep I need a cable, RJ-11 to male serial, 10 feet long, do you have any in stock?

HER: Maybe, what is RJ-11?

ME: (Thinking many people wouldn't know that but Radio Shack Should) MMMMm that would be a telephone jack plug.

HER: OK, What does a "serial connection" look like?

ME: (WTF?) It would look like a serial connector.

HER: But to help you I need to know what it looks like..

ME: Well back in the olden days, like six years ago, when you needed to plug your computer modem into the phone jack it would be the plug that plugged into the back of the computer

HER: So you mean….like a USB?

ME: Is there anyone else in the store?

HER: No

ME: Good bye

This explains why Radio Shack is going under one store at a time.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Tim - yes, but this does say as much about you as it does her. You're behind the times if you expect to call or go into a chain establishment and expect to speak to someone knowledgeable.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=RJ11


----------



## ShaneA

Where are we at on that backsplash install Todd?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Radio Shack.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea…I know Todd… but I keep holding out hope only to have it slapped from my hand again. Actually, I quit buying anything from Sears about 8 years ago when it got to the point where you couldn't call up and order a simple drive belt for a mower without all kinds of problems. Walked into Motion Industries (which is a chain by the way) and walked out 20 minutes later with the correct belt made on the spot.

Trouble is, in 1975 I built a radio transmitter out of parts from an old TV. You needed a final amplifier tube and socket and the crystal to control the frequency and its socket all of which came from Radio Shack. Back then, they knew what you needed and what they had…

Not like today….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have you been trandin' there for 30 years?


----------



## TheFridge

And he just left


----------



## ToddJB

> Where are we at on that backsplash install Todd?
> 
> - ShaneA


Install was yesterday.










Installer did a really good job with fit - far better than I could have done. I am concerned that they left no gap between the countertop and stone. In my mind you leave a small gap and put caulk in that gap, and the caulk is virtually invisible. He said the proper way was to put the splash on the counter and caulk in front. I'm skeptical. That part should be done tonight. Hope it doesn't look like bhog.


----------



## Mosquito

> Trouble is, in 1975 I built a radio transmitter out of parts from an old TV. You needed a final amplifier tube and socket and the crystal to control the frequency and its socket all of which came from Radio Shack. Back then, they knew what you needed and what they had…
> 
> Not like today….
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That is because back then the people who worked at Radioshack worked there because they were enthusiastic about the stuff they sold there. Now it's just people who want a job.


----------



## ShaneA

Typical installation does not have the splash tile resting on the counter top. Especially, a wood counter top. I would also try to use a color coordinated silicone versus using caulk. But it wouldn't be the end of the world. Silicone will last longer and be more flexible. Which is ideal for your counters….it does look good from here though. Assuming there is still proper clearance for the vent? Got the hardware for the cabinets picked out yet? Since it is your project, I have lost the concept of time on it. How long has it been since they started?


----------



## JayT

Backsplash looks good, Todd. Hopefully you don't have to clean it.

Radio Shack any more is just a cell phone and computer accessory store, not a place to buy parts and pieces.


----------



## ToddJB

I use the word caulk for all of it. Yes I bought 100% GE II Silicone with a light grey color. But yes, the resting on the countertop worries me as well.

This is week 14. Woof

No hardware yet. Probably going with something basic and black.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What ended up happening with the contractor after you had to place a stop payment on the check? Did you come to some sort of agreement or is he threatening a lien?


----------



## ToddJB

Same guy. The stop payment was enough to get his attention that he cannot just tell me one thing and then do another.


----------



## chrisstef

> Did the ear punch make you buckle Stef?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Negative. Dude punched my in the polish portion of my head luckily. Bricksville.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I use the word caulk for all of it. Yes I bought 100% GE II Silicone with a light grey color. But yes, the resting on the countertop worries me as well.
> 
> - ToddJB


The wood is sealed. There really shouldn't ever be resting water there for any long period. I think we worry about these things too much. Quit being a whiny ginger. It's not like this remodel was stressful. Pffft.

I'll trade you for this gargantuan golden oak thing we call a kitchen.


----------



## ToddJB

Sure, Rojo, I'll transfer the HELOC over too


----------



## ToddJB

How you spending your Thursday night?


----------



## Mosquito

uh oh, that doesn't look fun Todd.

My night is a little better, though I don't think the bleeding has stopped quite yet…


----------



## bandit571

Seen the "Knee Doctor" this morning…...doesn't think I need a replacement. Seems to be just some torn Cart. inside. Awaiting approval from Tri-Care for an MRI, and then maybe a scope job on the left knee…

After all the probing and twisting this morning, knee is now complaining…...LOUDLY. NEEDS PAIN MEDS!


----------



## chrisstef

Wifey all fetal on a gurney is no bueno todd. Hope things are better this mornin buddy.


----------



## theoldfart

Hope she's ok Todd, little ones look worried.


----------



## jmartel

No good, Todd. Hopefully everything's ok with the wife. Anything serious?

One more dive tomorrow, and then it's time to pack everything up for the trip. This time next week I'll be floating around on a boat in a hot tub and diving with schools of Hammerheads. The trip was first planned 4 years ago, so it's weird that it's finally here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sucks. Hope all is well Todd.

Mos, you're gonna live I think.


----------



## Mosquito

I am indeed alive lol


----------



## chrisstef

That paper cut looks like it hurt.


----------



## woodcox

Best wishes for the Mrs Todd.

That will be epic jdora. How long are you there?

Cherry now with walnut pie peel and done. 


























While spoke shaving the bevel back, the peel got too close and sliced deep into my knuckle. 









Ed. Lol That pic was staged.


----------



## Mosquito

actually it never hurt, and I ripped the beginnings of a wart off lol Not sure how long it took to stop bleeding, but that band-aid was pretty well saturated…


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's a nice paddle Woodcox.


----------



## jmartel

> That will be epic jdora. How long are you there?
> 
> - woodcox


8 days on the boat in the Galapagos and then 4 days on land in Machu Picchu.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So fun JDarwin.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work woody, ya got tony all riled up.


----------



## chrisstef

JHMS Beagle


----------



## ToddJB

All is fine-ish. The little one had a fever for the last three days and has been a mess. Last night she started to get really lethargic, which is usually bad news for kids, so we took her in. They did some tests, let us hang out for 3 hours, and then sent us home. Mom is resting as the wee stink has kept us up for the last few nights.


----------



## theoldfart

" fine-ish" will do for now, hope things improve quickly.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Diggin the pizza scoop woodcoxy.

Quit hurting yourselves.

This butterfly was supposed to be a clever way to get rid of a knot, but I think it's my fav part of this bookcase now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice touch! Love the angled wedges too. Beautiful work BRK.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Rojo. You find ways to make basic designs stand apart. Good job.

Woody, that Pizza Peel is a looker! What's the span of it 18-20"? You guys make enough totinos to merit it?


----------



## jmartel

I like the swirly grain that leads right up to the butterfly, too.


----------



## chrisstef

Red loves the railroad spike.


----------



## JayT

I think Red's got himself a new brand for his woodworking. Butterfly Woodworks. Now you just need to change your avatar to this:


----------



## woodcox

The plate is about 14" x 12". 
Hope your baby girl will feel better soon.

B day gift for the wife. We had pizza last night and after I gave it to her this morning she said she was going to say we should cut back on the pizza. Wtf?! She liked it a lot and we do need one. I thought about putting a little notch on the side near the bevel to pull the oven rack out.

Nice work red.


----------



## Mosquito

Ok, got the chisel out of the holder, after about a 20-22 hour soaking with penetrating oil, a wrench, bench (table) vise, and a hammer.

To answer the question, it is tapered, slightly. Haven't measured the taper yet though.


----------



## TheFridge

Almost looks like a morse taper


----------



## ToddJB

Looks Morse to me too. Seems like an odd choice for a tool that you would want to be perfectly parallel to the fence.


----------



## Tugboater78

No new toys, err tools, for me for a while, wife had over 200k on her 2011 Cobalt and it was starting to make more noises. And with kids getting bigger, needed an upgrade..
2014 Terrain


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, the thing I found most interesting was that it's not keyed at all…


----------



## TheFridge

That's gotta be good for at least a month or two no questions asked tang…

If you make a jig for the chisel to sit in you can pretty much just press it into place after sharpening.


----------



## Mosquito

Hopefully I can rescue this chisel, until I can figure out some other ones. Whether that's new, or originals.

Progress tonight. I've got 1 bolt that's being more stubborn than the rest, and 2 I haven't tried yet. They'll soak over night I think… Basically I've got 1 of the 4 bolts loosened up for the 3 legs (back leg has 2 bolts). That's all that's left for disassembly now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, that mortiser is sheer amazement. I'm green.


----------



## TheFridge

^ no lie


----------



## TheFridge

^ no lie


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the kudos on the Bookshelf. She has our armoire full of books. Now there will be a bookshelf, and a new flatscreen on the wall. Everybody wins!

I got your butterfly.


----------



## Mosquito

So a question… has anyone bought square sockets recently? I should probably pick up a set, for stuff like this. I can use a crescent wrench on most of them, but the 2 front legs, for example, will require a socket. Prefer to not use the 12 point sockets on square bolts… I've found some sockets for pipe plugs, but not sure I've found any large enough yet.


----------



## TheFridge

What size are they?


----------



## johnstoneb

go online and search for 8 point sockets. There are a ton of place come up even Home Depot lists them.
You don't want to use 12pts on them sure recipe to make them round.


----------



## bandit571

IF the square part matches the drive of the ratchet. Flip the socket over, and use an Allen wrench to turn the socket. Maybe a 3/8" by 1/2" drive socket? 3/8" Allen wrench, to turn a 1/2" bolt. Even a deepwell socket can work.

Keep an eye out for Williams "Super Wrench" sets of sockets…they are 8 point sockets, designed for square heads

12 point sockets were designed to turn both a hex head, and a square head.

What size bolt? I 'll look and see what I have…...


----------



## Mosquito

> You don t want to use 12pts on them sure recipe to make them round.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Exactly. I'll keep looking, haven't gone much beyond Amazon, and Grainger yet



> What size are they?
> 
> - TheFridge


 3/4" is the main one I need, but there's also a 15/16", and some smaller ones too. The 3/4" is the one that's nestled in between the outer edges of the leg castings, so I can't really use a wrench.

I was thinking having a set on hand would be nice, rather than just specific individual ones, but I suppose over time if I got enough specific individual ones, I'd have all the ones I'd need anyway lol


----------



## Mosquito

I guess I should clarify, I know that they're out there (8-point sockets), what I was wondering if anyone knew of a retail store that had any. Checking all the automotive stores now, as the local Home Depot, Menards, and Sears haven't turned anything up yet


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I guess I should clarify, I know that they re out there (8-point sockets), what I was wondering if anyone knew of a retail store that had any. Checking all the automotive stores now, as the local Home Depot, Menards, and Sears haven t turned anything up yet
> 
> - Mosquito


Try your local Northern Tool or Fastenall dealer.


----------



## Mosquito

May try Northern or Fastenall at some point. I always forget about Fastenal stores. And my sister even works for them (Corporate).

I can confirm that my local Napa, O'Reiley's, Home Depot, Sears, and Menards do not have 8-point sockets.

I did, however, come up with a solution. Bit unorthodox perhaps, but it worked  3/4" drive extension, and a wrench










So now it's completely disassembled


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Mos


----------



## 489tad

A+ on the mortiser Moss. 
I'm actually making sawdust today!


----------



## terryR

Lookin' good, Mos! i see we have the same dust collection set-up (box fan with filter!)

Well, the back porch needs to be replaced, the back of the house needs me to finish siding, we need the horse fencing completed, and some stall upgrades to the old barn…but BHOG it's good to be home!

Just spent the past week in the cab of an F-150 for an important family trip across the great USA and back. All is well with family, but i'm friggin' exhausted.

Kansas is flatter than I could ever imagine.
Ford pickup sux for cross country trip.
There's a ton more bikers in the mid-west than AL.
There's more trees in AL then all the mid-west.
Denver is an awesome place!
Sweet home Alabama…


----------



## Mosquito

lol Terry, that's my Rust Collection at the moment


----------



## KelvinGrove

I never did like these damn bushes anyway. The Empress of the Galaxy says, "let's dig them up and put flowers in there.

Say no more.

Hummm and suddenly LJ won't let me upload a picture. Says I can only upload files to 5MB. Anybody else having problems?


----------



## JayT

Tim, LJ has always had the 5MB limit on pics. Resize the pic down just a bit and try again.


----------



## TheFridge

Need a drawer bottom and then it's time for final smoothing and glue up of the bottom


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, LJ has always had the 5MB limit on pics. Resize the pic down just a bit and try again.
> 
> - JayT


Shooting it from the phone camera. It has never been a problem before.


----------



## Mosquito

Your phone camera probably takes lower resolution images than whatever you're using now then, I would assume. I've run into that issue before if I forget to resize images before uploading


----------



## TheFridge

Les Miles is gone and the offense gets 635ish yards. LSUs new record in an sec game and they didn't look stupid doing it.

Breath of fresh air

Sorry Shane


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Jay, not sure when/why/how but the camera setting had been changed


----------



## terryR

^dude, our goats could eat that in 1/2 hour while you drink coffee! LOL. of course, when they are finished, they'll start to look for ways to get out of the fenced area!

Fridge, looks great. I swear I can smell that nasty cypress over the interweb.


----------



## woodcox

Sounds like you need a hired hand terry or a trustworthy teenager. All of that will just cut into shop time/fund.

I haven't seen that much of the bench top in months. I need to get back on the storage to get most of that ish out of sight. Dust collection needs to happen too. 









Nice work fridge.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep, 4 down, 20 to go….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Time to kick back a bit.


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW Fridge, that table looks great. I love a well shaped leg.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls

You and me both Tim. Even if it weights more than I do alone.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Fridge. I feel like you busted that out pretty quick.


----------



## jmartel

Found out last night that a buddy of mine I graduated college with had a stroke. Crazy, considering we're only 28 years old. Same guy who I turned all those tap handles for. Sounds like he'll be at least alive, but I don't know the full details of what all the repercussions will be. When my grandfather had his stroke he lost the ability to talk and use of the entire left side of his body.

Their GoFundme page apparently raised up $15k for them in about 6 hours for their medical bills, and that's not including the fundraising event the brewery will do this week, plus a few other breweries in the area are putting some on this week for them as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool Mos. Thanks for all the photos.

So nice Fridge!

That's a cool shop log Woodcox!

Sorry about your friend JPup.


----------



## Slyy

Hiya boys!

Bummers on the bud JMart, young as he is though means better chance at close to full recovery!

Apologies for much post-school absences, Casa Slyy going through some changes and been doing a lot of house hunting, tossed some offers out and waiting to hear back this week! Been doing some anticipatory packing etc and the shop hasn't been much of one at all!

Also, don't know if you guys saw this but THIS DUDE is one lucky (and badass) mo' fo'! Good god!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Jake that dude got torn up pretty good. I've been in bear country hiking with only bear spray for protection as it's much lighter than what I'd normally carry for such a threat but I don't think I'll be relying on that alone any more. Looks like everything that was torn up is repairable.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, scary video. We just had a bike rider have a collision with a black bear Saturday morning on a bike path. She got back on her bike and out ran the bear!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's amazing Kev.

Badass indeed Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap jake. My fave comment was about needing a dump truck to haul his balls around.


----------



## Slyy

"14 great big dump trucks"

No doubt Stef, that bear took nearly half the guy's scalp off. Can't imagine how much he hurt once he came off that adrenaline and endorphins high…..


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like he's gonna have a real bear of a time in recovery…


----------



## Slyy

Noice JPun.

Well the shop is dismantled enough now to make it barely usable but took the time to cut up some of my elm slabs into a more usable and transportable form as some roughly 4×4x16 blocks.








The grain looks pretty too with a bit of mineral oil on a cutoff shows in my poor lighting conditions








I'm thInking, if anything I could use them for tool handles and things of that nature?

Man first house hunting and it's painful when you find something you like and are waiting to see how the offers go…..

Hoping also that once we are moved and reestablished, might actually have time to work on the Roubo-ish some more. In anticipation did pick of these last week too:


----------



## ToddJB

Good luck on the hunt, Jake. Hope the process moves quicker than it did for us (1.5 years).


----------



## jmartel

Good luck, Jake. We're starting our hunt again as well. Looked at one house yesterday, we'll see if it's still available when we get back. If it is we'll probably put an offer in. 0.8 acres in the woods, but I'd need to build a shop.


----------



## duckmilk

Man, that dude almost became bear scat! Good luck on the hunt Jake and Jmart. We looked for a year and a half, then out of the blue, this place came up.

Saturday we had some hay baled on part of our place.



















Yesterday we put up 159 bales, not bad for only about half of the acreage. Fun thing to do on a Sunday.


----------



## duckmilk

Have also been working on setting up the shop. Still don't know where everything will be located.










Putty gave me the black cabinet below for a sharpening station, thanks Putty










The open area in front of Putty's cabinet and the jointer ^ is where my bench will go…after I get it done. I'm on Kevin's schedule ;-P



















And, the most important part, the beer fridge.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking great, Duck. Kev's schedule is fine, but heaven forbid you get on Stef's.


----------



## jmartel

Finally got around to putting a video up from a week and a half ago's dive. This was after the fast moving current part. Visibility isn't so great, like driving in a snow storm, really. Kinda jerky video, mostly because I was just letting it run while focusing on taking photos.






And here's one that shows how small a Nudibranch is when you're poking around. Gopro couldn't focus that close, but I couldn't tell underwater.






And here's one after finding a couple of the orange spotted nudis.


----------



## terryR

Shop looks great, Duck. You need 10 gallons of white paint for yer walls. I could get lost in all that ply. LOL

How much for a truck load of hay bales? Hard to find square down here! Don't have a tractor to carry the big round bhoggers.

JDiver, continued efforts to prevent me from eating seafood!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks awesome Duck. Bucking hay bales is tough duty. That pooch of yours looks content. 

Seafood is delicious Terry.


----------



## jmartel

Nothing wrong with seafood, Terry. I like to watch it swim around, and then eat it later.


----------



## putty

Nice shop Duck!!!
glad you could use that cabinet!


----------



## duckmilk

Terry, I don't know the price of hay around here currently. We haven't bought any in over a year but I think it was around $6.50-7.50 a bale before. Shipping a truckload should save you some for the hay, but trucking it would probably be expensive.

Nice vids Jmart.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work duck. What is the bump out on the wall next to your a/c?

Good start on another pie peel. This one is quartered cherry with curly maple handle scales.


----------



## duckmilk

WC, I had to build around a steel post that supports a truss for the main building. This shop was built inside a larger shop. Nice job on the pie peels.


----------



## Mosquito

Couple steps backwards out in the shop yesterday, to go a few forwards-ish… decided to redo the lighting circuits… I have 2 sets of lights planned (and purchased). 1 is 12 recessed lights, and the other are LED strip lights (similar to single fluorescent tubes). Originally I had a 4-place box that had 3 switches in it. 
1.) Recessed lights
2.) Outlets for LED strip lights
3.) Blank
4.) Override for the outdoor light

I decided not to have all those lights on the same circuit anymore. It was all 1 power line in, the 3 switches, and then 12-cans, 4 outlets, and the outside light. I ran 2 new circuits, one for the cans, and one for the LED strip lights. Leaving the outside lights on the old one (will be adding more later)

I also added a 2-place box above the 4-place, that is now a blank, (future use planned), and the outside override.

Then I rewired the recessed lights, and the outlets to use 4 switches instead of 2. Now I can control each half of the shop separately. This meant undoing some of the old wiring and adding the 2 extra runs to the switches, but I think I'm happier with that, and kind of wish I would have just done it that way in the first place.

Overall, a day off seemingly well spent… now I think THAT is the final bit of electrical work I plan on doing myself before I get walls and ceiling closed up


----------



## ToddJB

Get it done, Mos!

Winter is coming.


----------



## duckmilk

How many wall outlets do you have? I put in a double about every 8' so I don't have far to go to plug something in.


----------



## Mosquito

Let's see… on the walls I've got 18 double boxes, spaced every 4 feet for 110v. On the left side, and back walls I alternate 2 different circuits, so every other box is a different circuit. On the entry door wall, all 5 are the same circuit (planning on keeping the woodworking stuff on the other end of the garage, so this will be for other random stuff). There will also be a double box on the front wall, on either side of the garage door as well.

I've also got 4 double boxes in the ceiling, and a single as well (single for a garage door opener, if I ever get one, or if a future owner wants one).

For 220v I ran wire for 2 different circuits on the far wall (again alternating), and I think it's either 3 or 4 boxes for each circuit, can't remember lol


----------



## 489tad

My daughter needs a step stool. All from scraps. I haven't done much hand work in a while, any for that matter. Rusty.

Shop looks great Duck. 
JJohnCarpenter.


----------



## SamuelP

Anyone else in the South East waiting on Mathew?


----------



## chrisstef

Got an eye on it up here in new england. Be safe sam.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Expecting it to bring rain over the weekend


----------



## SamuelP

Starting to hunker down here in Daytona.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently if you want to get through TSA quickly, 3am is the time to do it.

Flying though Miami though, which could be interesting. Going through around 5 tonight though, which should be before it hits. Hopefully.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun stuff Dan.

Keep your powder dry Sam.


----------



## chrisstef

Snitches get stitches.


----------



## chrisstef

Slowest day on the thread ever.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It sure is slow!


----------



## Tim457

Holy ish, you're not kidding. In other news, the hot crazy matrix strikes again. Not trying to date the woman so that part doesn't apply, but a coworker who appeared to be more like 4 on the crazy scale was closer to 10.


----------



## jmartel

Here's a fun fact. Apparently the airline never scheduled a crew or something for our flight out of Miami to Ecuador. It's not like the flight has been booked for 9 months or anything…


----------



## chrisstef

Thats crap jmart.

More about displays of craziness tim.

Got to tell a sealcoating contractor to politely eff himself yesterday. And then i got to not so politely go eff himself shortly there after. I dont like when guys to try bully my guys because theyre young. Cram it ya crusty bastage.


----------



## bandit571

Had another "Clown" attack today…...second one for this town. This Clown was also "armed" 9mm….....Airsoft M1911 look alike…....Fellow that saw the Clown let the dog he was walking chase the Clown…...Dummy also dropped his "gun" and now the cops have that as evidence…..Clown was afraid of a dog?


----------



## jmartel

And we are off. See you bhoggers in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn. Gone for 3 days reading books and I come back to 42 posts? For shame…

That damn hurricane is gonna affect the LSU vs Florida sportsball game. Loser hurricane.

Thanks Todd. It actually feels like it's taking forever. It's been put together in 30 spurts while the wife thinks I'm smoking.


----------



## duckmilk

> Slowest day on the thread ever.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah, I got bored eventually and went to the shop to try to build something. You need to step up your entertainment factor Stef. Tell your young guys to put on clown masks and chase that crabby bully contractor with a chainsaw.

Safe travels Jcation, hope the delays didn't ruin your plans. Have a bhogging good time.

Doesn't take that long to catch up Fridge ;-)

All you Southeast cost guys, stay safe.
.


----------



## Tugboater78

Florida,Georgia, and Carolina peeps, wishing you the best.

I've been camping in the shop, and dealing with all the consolidation of finances, insurance, etc, that have to do with adding 3 people to my household, now that it is official. It's not too bad, though having to wait on other people to return calls, send paperwork, etc, gets on my nerves. That's why I been camping in the shop.

Got a few projects about done, having to do with condensing into a smaller space.

Sure wishing i had a media blaster, to clean up a couple handplanes i have had stored and half cleaned for up to 2 years… 
oh well my t10 #6-7, t11 #3, t15 #4, and a few others will eventually get used.
And a whole bunch of various chisels need primary bevel reground and my grinder sucks and my patience with stones/sa dpaper runs thin quick.

I need to borrow Don's shop elves..

Oh!
I think my father-in-law is my new best friend…
Found me another tool this mornin..


----------



## chrisstef

Nice score tugger.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Outstanding, Tug! And enjoy the exile / shop time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tim, don't bed the help. Ever. Crazy is relative. +1 Are you going to elaborate? Tease.

Old or young, bullies are pr!cks. Hate um. Glad you schooled him.

Fridge that George sure is a curious one huh?

Hang in there Tug. I sympathize with the short patience regarding stones and sand paper.

Hope the hurricane is not a problem for any of you.


----------



## KelvinGrove

All of the bushes in front of the house butchered down to the ground… or at least back to stumps. Today's project, pile up the brush in preparation for a Halloween bonfire.


----------



## TheFridge

Tony, if it doesn't have pictures, it's not for me.

Edit: Bi-Curious George!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Saucy little monkey indeed. Much like 7'.


----------



## TheFridge

Saucy. Such a great word.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge - may I suggest:










Harvey builds a toolbox because he cant find his tools in his messy shop. Nathan looooves this book and youll love it too.


----------



## woodcox

Ima check that out too.^

Shop tip time. This stuff is the ish! Granular powder adhesive like super super glue. They had me at the advert. 









We buy brake clean in bulk and use sure shot air compressed dispensers. Mine dropped on its head and started leaking at the seam. You sprinkle (another great word) the powder on and use the super glue to bond it. Worked like a charm and holding about 80 psi. 









The kit comes with another powder for plastics and such.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ "in ten seconds" ^. Whats this middle school?

Yea, solid book for the kiddos (fridge too). Harvey rocks a coping saw, a brace, an eggbeater drill and N's fave, a mallet and the GGLLLUUEEEEEEEE!


----------



## chrisstef

Stef wants to face smash people.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No witnesses and you're golden Stef. Break it off man.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My little shop helper is a big fan of Harvey too, maybe a Netflix original needs to be made???? Honestly, Harvey has the exact, absolute polar opposite of OCD, dude's a pig, if he hires any helpers OSHA is going to be all up in his business quick!


> Fridge - may I suggest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey builds a toolbox because he cant find his tools in his messy shop. Nathan looooves this book and youll love it too.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## woodcox

Well, I hope you're as motivated as your bro, Bruno.









Also picked up a couple new toshio odate books for thirty bones. japanese tools and techniques and making shoji.

Sweep the leg, stef. They will see a crane kick coming.


----------



## woodcox

.


----------



## chrisstef

He's one messy beaver.


----------



## Tim457

> Tim, don t bed the help. Ever. Crazy is relative. +1 Are you going to elaborate? Tease.
> - AnthonyReed


No attempt at bedding, and sorry to tease, but the hot crazy matrix is probably the best part of the story so I didn't elaborate. Basically the girl was flirting with me which I didn't reciprocate or have interest in, but when I suggested we could be friends she went full on cray cray, told my boss and coworkers, proceeded to give me the silent treatment and refuses to clear up any misunderstandings. I just have to say passing by someone in the hallway and they purposely look the other way to ignore you is damn awkward. At this point I'm going to upgrade from don't bed the help to don't even smile at them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No excuse for that Stef, 86 the messy ones immediately.

HAHA! That sucks Tim. Thanks for the story, good stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Crazy since crazy. Don't worry about the silent treatment, you warded off the evil spirit quick and early, its best like that. You let the crazy hang around too long and you get infected. You'll end up wearing garlic around your neck n isht.

86 is right T.


----------



## Tim457

> No excuse for that Stef, 86 the messy ones immediately.
> 
> HAHA! That sucks Tim. Thanks for the story, good stuff.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Good stuff for you, maybe. Bhogger!

That's probably true stef. Better to know the crazy is crazy.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like you might have got off lucky actually. No rabbits in the stew. Plus to blatantly steal from A Bronx Tale, it is almost like loaning someone you don't really like $20. Hopefully, they don't pay you back…then go out of their way to avoid you. Kind of like buying your freedom for a $20 spot. It didn't cost you that much, and hopefully the situation wont escalate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good for you too Tim, in a different sorta way. Ha! @ Bhogger.

Great movie Shane.


----------



## chrisstef

"Now you's cant leave".

"Ya ruined my whole bhoggin lunch".

Good flick.

Chez bippy.


----------



## TheFridge

Tim, start a rumor that she wanted to toss your salad and you refused.


----------



## Tim457

I could not pull that off with the flair you could, Fridge. Does sound tempting though.

Good thing I have my internet boyfriends to offer perspective. The only real problem is I can't avoid interacting with her. I have come out of it looking better than she has to the boss, so at least there's that.


----------



## chrisstef

If you werent so damn squirrely fridge id had a serious man crush on you. Thats hilarious.

Just keep in mind tim, you didnt make it weird, she did.

Yo. Sam. Check in when ya can brosif.

7's a closet cosplay.


----------



## duckmilk

That Q-Bond stuff looks really interesting WC. I'll look into that.

"closet cosplay" Had to urban dictionary that one. Does he dress out of his own closet?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Full tilt furry he is.

Friday.

What was with the snitches comment you made up there Stef?


----------



## ShaneA

I think that was a sign of early on set Tourette's T.


----------



## SamuelP

Fun stuff here in Daytona. Everyone in the area stay safe.


----------



## JayT

Stay safe, Sam. Hope you come home to more than this family did last night. From a tornado just a few miles south of town.










The white porch railing behind the people in the middle of the pic is all that was left standing of the house. The crowd is standing right next to the foundation. Luckily no one was home or hurt.


----------



## theoldfart

Much quieter here in the Northeast, hope everyone comes through all this stuff safe and sound.

So, for today
Cooking









installing a weather station









woodworking even









And from this past Tuesday, some culture


----------



## ToddJB

Kev even likes his porn vintage.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone close to West Liberty,OH? That would like some old arn? You WILL NEED a trailer, as the belt (line shaft) lathe will not fit in a truck bed….Estate sale, fellow ran a machine shop in his barn/garage. Several drill presses lots of tools. Garage sale prices. 
Today and tomorrow…
3704 TWP RD 32 S, West Liberty, OH. Out in the middle of nowhere….Drill presses ran off the line shaft, and the post drill was set up for a motor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How very Rubenesque of you.


----------



## theoldfart

Actually Titian


----------



## AnthonyReed

My reference was to the models of the era but I stand informed as to the focus.


----------



## chrisstef

Shanes got it right. Tourretes kicked in momentarily.

Lol @ vintage porn.

Stay dry sam.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane's always right.


----------



## ToddJB

Had to douche the shop as there was a pseudo impromptu gathering on Weds.

OWWM group came over because we had a visitor from South Africa, Gerald (Blue Sweatshirt on the right).


----------



## Mosquito

Are those painters tape name tags? That's awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

#keepingitreal


----------



## ShaneA

I bet that provides you with excellent resources for your old machines. Looks like an experienced crowd.


----------



## ToddJB

There are a couple in the group that have a ton of experience, yeah - and not necessarily the ones you might immediately profile.


----------



## chrisstef

Frog tape is like $7 a roll. You high rollin bastard todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Only the best for my guests.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, Mos, check out the new LEDs


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Todd it looks fun. I see your forge up there. Who made the food? What'd you have? Do you guys ever talk about hat selection?

True! $7 at least.

Shane is a profiler.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, the big mitre saw? Dimensions? Looks like 30×6?


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, it was potluck style. I wasn't suppose to do anything more than provide some drinks, but the night before the guy on meat duty called and told me fell off a ladder and chipped his elbow and brused his newly replaced hip, so I was on meat too. I am not a grill master so it was a burger and brat night.

Hat selection. Ha. You're one to ask. Tim, the guy in the gray hat and gray coat, is one of the most talented makers of things I know. He can wear whatever hat he desires.

Fart, yes, there are two 30×6 saws on that table. One is mine and the other is Bob's (Top pic, left).


----------



## Mosquito

> Also, Mos, check out the new LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Nice! Working out well for you? I've been using 4 of them sporadically through out the shop as I've been working on the lighting stuff. Haven't gotten all 12 lit up at once yet, but I'm almost suspecting I'll end up with too much light lol


----------



## ToddJB

I put up 5 - have 5 more. I still have 2 8ft T12 up that need replaced. These 4ft single bulbs put out nearly as much as those 8ft double bulbs. I want to get some time with this set up before I decide where to place the other 5.

I have three along that back wall. One directly above the TS in that pic and one over the planer, 14" BS, and double gang press.

Will likely put one over the lathe too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was not criticizing but rather, admiring the hat selection.


----------



## ShaneA

Criticizer!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh my, what a large mitrebox you have there!

Good gathering!

Tony, did you know yesterday was Mad Hatter Day? Did you celebrate?


----------



## chrisstef

I found oldfarts first camera


----------



## AnthonyReed

I didn't Smitty, no one told me. :-(

Can he clean his rug with that thing too?


----------



## Tim457

> Thanks Todd it looks fun. I see your forge up there.
> - AnthonyReed


Wait, I didn't know Todd had a Forge, and I can't see it. Can someone show me with a circle around it and a big arrow pointing towards it like stef needs to find the little man in his wife's canoe?

Stay safe Sam, and anybody in the path.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, just a DIY jobber.


----------



## Mosquito

Tim, it's on the workbench far left, just to the right of the grinder


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet sweet nectar.


----------



## 7Footer

No doubt Fridge, I been out for a few days and only 72 replies to catch up on..

Happy mutha fuggin fri-dilla.

makes almost anything rock hard in 10 seconds…. hahahaha! Awesome.

Safe travels JRainforest…. Hope all you guys down in the SE are okay, that storm looks pretty nasty.. Buckethead is in that area, haven't heard from him in forever!

Todd, I know it's just a broom or something, but it totally looks like you're standing there with a pool cue… "c'mon guys, u rack 'em I'll crack 'em."



> - ToddJB


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Are those painters tape name tags? That s awesome.
> 
> - Mosquito


Ya, diggin Todd's Green Tshirt too. Wonder if they had any in his size?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang… a coffee can forge. Who would'a thunk? Is that lined with boiler refractory? Is it open on both ends? How is it fired? Details man…give us details.


----------



## TheFridge

I prefer name tags that are stamped steel and riveted to human flesh. Through the shirt.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, Google coffee can forge and you'll get about a zillion sites that describe making them.

Red, I will not allow you to slut shame me.


----------



## duckmilk

> Dang… a coffee can forge. Who would a thunk? Is that lined with boiler refractory? Is it open on both ends? How is it fired? Details man…give us details.
> 
> - KelvinGrove







That will get you started, but there are many more posted.


----------



## chrisstef

Hows your safe place?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! @ BRK trying get Todd out of his shirt.

Wish that was authentic Stef.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Anyone close to West Liberty,OH? That would like some old arn? You WILL NEED a trailer, as the belt (line shaft) lathe will not fit in a truck bed….Estate sale, fellow ran a machine shop in his barn/garage. Several drill presses lots of tools. Garage sale prices.
> Today and tomorrow…
> 3704 TWP RD 32 S, West Liberty, OH. Out in the middle of nowhere….Drill presses ran off the line shaft, and the post drill was set up for a motor.
> 
> - bandit571


Dammmn im all tapped out


----------



## Tugboater78

Sneak peek at a small, soon to be outfeed/assembly table.










Bottom right will be my pancake compressor, with a drawer above. On right 90degree to side showing will be a couple drawers with an air tool till. ( left about 6" at top to mount some kinda vice eventually)
Backside will be to back of saw but if ever used in another shop, will be storage for more viewtainers like right side showing.
Left side will be against a wall. Top will be 32×40, with t-tracks, 2 layers of 3/4 mdf with 1/4 hardboard, banded with oak.(Recycled, cut down from my old table)

Wanted to go longer from left to right but needed to leave room to walk to back of shop as its sitting at the transition of the 8' to 10' width of shop.


----------



## JonathanDarius

removed


----------



## 489tad

I feel almost human again. I worked forty hours this week. Getting stuff done. This morning I'm watching where our money's going. Picked up my son from college (money) to take him to the orthodontist (money) pit stop at Denny's for a tall stack and two side orders of bacon. He wants to get back to campus before brunch ends. They have bacon on the weekends.


----------



## bandit571

Instead…we get Spam for lunch?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No slut shaming Toddy. It's just that Baby Gap is intended for your kids clothes. Bless your heart.

Got our stanky leg on last night…


----------



## chrisstef

Dont let Red get ya down Todd. I know exactly what it feels like to be an extra medium.

To be a fly on the wall during that no soul train dance off would be beyond hilarious.

Smart kid dan. "Free" bacon needs to be taken advantage of.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't have room for this thing..








Nor the line shaft to drive it ( there was one overhead there)










The American Tool Works Co. from Cincy, OH. Estate sale, make offer sort of thing…..no room, no power, no way to transport it. And not enough cash on hand.


----------



## Brit

Mmmmm bacon.

Nice to see the Red crew hitting da dance flo'.

LOL at Medium Extra. I know the feeling.


----------



## chrisstef

About 5'8 180lbs, Andy?


----------



## Brit

Right height Stef, but 186lbs. It is getting really hard to suck it in.


----------



## chrisstef

Twins. Lol. Dead nuts down to the belly hiding. Ive not yet embraced my dad bod but its creepin.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, The Empress of the Galaxy and the Heir to the Galactic Throne are off to see the Queen Mother for a few days. Did I ever mention I have a cool mother -in-law?

Spending my time practicing music for Smoke On The Mountain (I am doing the part of the ex-con brother /uncle returned home to sing in the family gospel band) some yard work, watchin war movies and cooking for myself so noooo salads till Wednesday!


----------



## duckmilk

If you're stretching size medium, just buy large. Makes you look slimmer, like a muumuu ;-)

Where's the picture of Red in that dance?

Wife went to Meridian TX for a horse trail ride event (ranch/cattle working style). She was just supposed to judge a portion of the ride, but someone talked her into competing instead.










24 contestants entered.


----------



## duckmilk

> (I am doing the part of the ex-con brother /uncle returned home to sing in the family gospel band)
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Found a role you can play convincingly?


----------



## KelvinGrove

I do okay with the singing in the gospel band part… going to have to work to be a convincing convict though….


----------



## Slyy

Todd the arn get together looked like it was a good time!

Duck Blue Ribbon trophy wife is hard to beat!

It's no Terra Cotta but I'm reasonably sure this is the new shop home








(A bit more orange than it looks in the pic) far from a full fledge shop but it's still about 3 foot deeper and 5 foot wider than my previous 2 car garage version of the shop. Just waiting on all the particulars and will have the first real Casa Slyy.


----------



## 489tad

A quick stool for my daughter. From scraps, reason for the skinny legs. Worst finish with gel stain I ever did. Embarrassing. The bright side is the 5deg mortise and tenons, all pretty tight but I need practice.

Congrats to Mrs Duck!!


----------



## duckmilk

Super Jake!

Err…blue ribbon trophy wife? You don't live with her ;-)) But I am proud of her.

Edit: Looks great to me Dan.


----------



## chrisstef

Just throw er in the back of the closet like the rest of the trophies duck.

Hell yea jake. Get it done brother.

I like the stool dan.


----------



## Tugboater78

Still not finished but getting closer.. 
had a birthday party today for Jarrett, hit the big 7 last saturday, but he was at his dads.

A few shots of the shop in current orientation..


----------



## Slyy

Looking good Justin, still love seeing that green Dutch just hanging out all unassuming like in the back.

Looks like a fine sample of stool Dan!


----------



## duckmilk

You're doing a great job on that shop Tugger. Happy for you


----------



## KelvinGrove

Morning coffee on the farm.


----------



## Tim457

Solid stool, Dan. How did you chop the angled mortice? I found using a guide block to be sub optimal, then I tried just setting a bevel square with the angle I wanted up and then I could guide the chisel angle by eye with that and it worked much better.

You've got some nice organization in your shop, Tug. Good place to work.

Tim, you saying it's bacon and microwave burritos for a few days? And how did your coffee make itself?


----------



## terryR

Tim, nice shot. I always love the lines left in the fields after a bush hog passes. Rolled hay is one of my fav sights!

Shop looks way too clean, Tug. Is that shot after the big party?

Sweet looking stool, Dan. I thought that was a cutting board a couple of days ago.

Congrats to Mrs.Duck! My wife attended a similar event last weekend in TN. No ribbons.

Wife's quote from 10 minutes ago, "I need a male"

She is purchasing a male goat today. We usually rent a buck to get our does pregnant, but have decided to buy. Should be a fun day!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, you saying it s bacon and microwave burritos for a few days? And how did your coffee make itself?
> 
> - Tim


Microwave chicken samm'ichs, omelets with ham, bacon, sausage, onion, cheese, and NO spinach, and spaghetti surprise (surprise! There is spaghetti under that chili! ) And tonight a cassarole with potatoes, smoked sausage, ham and cheese (recipe available on request).

25 years of firehouse cooking taught me a trick or two.


----------



## KelvinGrove

BTW, In the picture above, everything to the left of the fence, including the horses, belongs to another LJ, Sod Buster. And the place (14 acers) is for sale. Anybody want to move to north Georgia?


----------



## 489tad

Tim I used guide blocks. I can't free hand. Tried but no go.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tim, you saying it s bacon and microwave burritos for a few days? And how did your coffee make itself?
> 
> - Tim
> 
> Microwave chicken samm ichs, omelets with ham, bacon, sausage, onion, cheese, and NO spinach, and spaghetti surprise (surprise! There is spaghetti under that chili! ) And tonight a cassarole with potatoes, smoked sausage, ham and cheese (recipe available on request).
> 
> 25 years of firehouse cooking taught me a trick or two.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Cincinnati style chili?..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tug. I love me some Skyline but the only way to get it here is canned. That being the case, I just dump a can of Hormel's over it.

But I have a recipe for Jim's Spaghetti House sauce. If they ever let you off the boat in Huntington WV, you need to try it.

BTW, Do you guys have a cook on the boat or what?


----------



## Brit

> Where s the picture of Red in that dance?
> 
> - duckmilk


The moment would have passed by the time Red had got his tripod out and switched to a wide angle lens Duck.


----------



## Brit

So I was cooking tonight and we were having rack of lamb, baby potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, asparagus and gravy. Everything was going well. Having seasoned and seared the lamb in a pan, I transferred it to the oven to finish cooking and the potatoes were steaming to perfection. I prepared the vegetables then lifted the glass lid from the steamer to put them in. I dropped the glass lid onto the edge of the granite worktop and it shattered into a zillion pieces which went everywhere including all over the veg making it inedible. So I dished up a wonderful rack of lamb with gravy and that was our dinner. I'm not my wife's favourite husband at the moment. To make matters worse, you can't buy those steamers any more. Luckily though, someone is selling one on Gumtree for £20 so I'm snapping it up to restore marital bliss.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Brit, sometimes ya just got to say, "I have changed my mind, grab your purse…I'm taking you out for dinner.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And while I am at it…

A number of years ago I called home to let the Empress of the Galaxy know I was on the way. She told me we were having roast chicken with mashed potatoes, green beans, and biscuits.

I get home to the following.

ME: I thought we were having chicken?

HER: Nope, it's hotdog night.

ME: No chicken?

HER: Don't ask.

Later one of the kids filled me in. She had everything on the table when she went to do something else. When she got back the Border Collie had pushed out a chair, climbed onto the table, done away with the chicken and was working on the biscuits.


----------



## DanKrager

Zu früh alt, zu spät schlau. Too soon old, too late smart.

For no reason other than I've always thought it should be done, I've concentrated recently on corralling the dust and chips that accumulate so quickly. It started some time ago when I mounted my big shop vac and a Dust Deputy cyclone on a 55 gallon drum. Recently I've been able to afford a Jet JCDC3 and found as expected that it can pick up the big plane shavings that choke the 2 1/2" tube, cleanly gather the planer, table saw, shaper, wide belt sander, and bandsaw output. But neither of them seem adequate for lathes and miter saws which have always been notoriously difficult to successfully corral the flying chips unless you live at the end of a wind tunnel that will take off your hat. Taking a hint from "CleanTurnTools" http://www.cleanturn.net/details.htm I have begun down a path of lathe dust collection that seems to work for more than just one gouge. Rather than clog this thread with slow pictures, I put the details on my website blog. 
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Interesting Dan, connecting the dust collection hose to the cutting tool isn't a half bad idea.

Wait, Andy, you're saying you made an amazing meal for your wife and she's mad at you for the broken steamer and tossed veggies?


----------



## Tim457

> Tim I used guide blocks. I can t free hand. Tried but no go.
> 
> - 489tad


Yeah I was surprised sighting with the bevel gauge worked better for me. With the guide blocks, every blow seemed to move the block a little, no matter how much clamping pressure I could get on it.


----------



## duckmilk

The wife only got third today, so didn't win the grand prize. It's OK, she had a good time.

Making skillet chicken pot pie tonight. Made the crust with flour, salt, butter, lard and shortening. The liquid included water and vodka. Read a tip that the alcohol in the vodka keeps the gluten from forming in case you over work the dough. Everything was chilled and the dough is resting in the fridge right now.


----------



## Brit

> Wait, Andy, you re saying you made an amazing meal for your wife and she s mad at you for the broken steamer and tossed veggies?
> 
> - Tim


Yes Tim. I was for washing the veggies under the tap and steaming them in a saucepan but she wasn't having any of it. She wouldn't have eaten it. She was right. Swallowing glass (no matter how small) is never a good thing and it wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## Tugboater78

Tim,

I've heard of that place in Huntington, maybe when i go up for pilot school soon, i will check it out.

Yes we have a cook onboard, our current one is ok, some on other boats are horrible.


----------



## terryR

Ouch to glass shards in your intestinal track!

Change of plans…buck is only borrowed, neither rented nor purchased. His name is* Thank You Sir.* We'll need cool names for His offspring in a few months. "May i Have Another" "You're Welcome Sir"?










The fainting variety, although I haven't seen anything weird yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Goat #1 - Wham
Goat#2 - Bam
Goat #3 - Thank you maam
Goat #4 - Tom Brady


----------



## ToddJB

Was someone (Woody, maybe) looking to make a bench around these parts?

Just saw this one on CL. I like it.

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/atq/5821059688.html


----------



## chrisstef

Twas I Toddskins. Splayed leg would be a new challenge for me. Its always intimidated me.


----------



## Slyy

That certainly looks like it has some time in it Todd.

Stef's got the kids names down I think.

Currently under contract gents, inspections Wednesday.


----------



## ToddJB

Wooohoooo. That's Awesome Jake. Don't skip the separate sewer line inspection - that killed 3 deals on houses we were looking into.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Extra medium is amazing!

Congrats Mrs. Duck.

Nice work Dan.

Great shop Tug.

You're not fitting the bill any longer Terry?

That is disaster Andy, made worse by the fact you were hungry by the time it happened. Sorry.

Haha! @ goat names. Nice.

Congrats Jake!


----------



## Slyy

Our inspector is a long time contractor and inspector that is married to a friend of mine, did actually talk about this. The house is in a newer homing edition and was actually a show home, 2011 year, and honestly comes at a killer price if we can work it all out. Plan is to be here 10-15 years as a finish school and get a much higher paying job so we can build equity and then get a little bit of land when our (future) kids are a bit older too.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Jake, I'm happy for you!


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck on the inspections Jake!


----------



## 489tad

A+ Jake!


----------



## theoldfart

Way to go Jake, hope it all happens as planned.


----------



## Slyy

I dread dismantling the shop but do look forward to the clean slate for organizations sake. Gonna get some good permenant French cleats installed on at least one full wall (what will be bench side). I really want to have a better organized lumber storage area than just the cheap $2 angle wall mounts I'm using now. One thing this house has is an enourmous amount of attic space. I plan on (future) upgrading the garage ceiling and door to insulation. Is there a feasible way to try at least some attic storage for wood? Is that even a good idea? For example, Oklahoma winters are RARELY colder than freezing and even then not for many days, but attic summer temps probably easily average in the 140's or greater I imagine.

Also, what do you think is up with the extra switch and junction box on this Unisaw?


----------



## ToddJB

Ask your inspector if your attic will handle the weight. Some roofs are designed to handle downward pressure from the top, but not really designed to hold weight across the rafters. And as to if it's a good idea to put wood up there or not, I dunno, but I've heard DonW profess it more than once.


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe a phase converter jake??


----------



## Slyy

Was chatting with seller, who it appears is in possession selling for someone else. Told me they thought something was wrong with (and I quote) the "tonguyun or something but I don't really know anything about it".
I think they mean "trunion" but who knows. It's badged as being property of a local lumber company that was destroyed in a tornado in '44. If I can snatch it for a couple benjies might be worth it when fixing it up?

Thanks Todd, that is something I will make a note to ask the inspector about!


----------



## ToddJB

Unlikely a phase converter. Likely it's just just a starter that has thermal protection with a secondary push starter. The original bullet motor and starter didn't have any over heating preventative measures.


----------



## chrisstef

It looks like an old one horse bullet motor. Missing the goose egg cover. Jacked up trunnion and i think youd have to replace all the guts. Id go $150-200? But im kinda cheap. And todd will know better so id listen to him.

Edit - see ^^


----------



## ToddJB

It's missing the right side extension, insert, maybe a couple of fence pieces. All easy enough to get, but will cost some dollars. If the tunnion is trashed, pretty much all unisaws had the same guts, so it would be no problem finding one.

Looks to be in pretty decent shape (from what I can see) for a couple hundred to me.


----------



## ToddJB

I might know someone who has a few of these in his garage that would be willing to put together a care package as a house warming gift depending on the parts needed.


----------



## ToddJB

What happened with the '39?


----------



## Slyy

Talk is cheap so I'll report back if I get a chance to actually see it. That "4-footer" I was looking at a few months ago was a busted deal, the seller wouldn't take anything less than $300 and that was with NO motor so we were at an impasse there. I'd love to make this a house warming gift to myself.

In other "old arn" news I'm currently chatting with a Facebook person selling this:









Edit: you beat me before I could finish typing Todd! The unfortunate truth with any of these internet transactions (though Facebook has been better) is that I never believe anything until the cash or the item are in hand.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice! Even has a retirement light! Any side shots? If what I see is an original cast iron rear belt cover you've got a cool machine on your hands. Love those DP220s.


----------



## putty

Todd, why is it called a "retirement light"?


----------



## Slyy

Yeah, OMG with people and old stuff. They were originally asking FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS!!!!! I've talked them down to $60, but again talk is cheap I'll believe when they set a meeting and I have it in my possession! I originally sent them a message where I told them that was a ridiculous price but that when they got no offers, here is what I'd be willing to pay.

EDIT: what you see is the only picture I have.


----------



## ToddJB

Because it originally sold for something like $.15, and now they fetch $60-100 depending on condition. So if you stocked up back in the day you could retire on your investment.


----------



## ToddJB

.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim,
> 
> Yes we have a cook onboard, our current one is ok, some on other boats are horrible.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Not quite the best version… but it will do.


----------



## duckmilk

Tim, HAHA @ meadow wafer and pasture pastry


----------



## duckmilk

Re: Fainting goat, have you shot a gun around it yet? At least those would be easy to catch:

1: LOUD noise
2: They fall down
3: Pick them up and put in a trailer


----------



## Slyy

Can't say it doesn't piss me off but literally talked to the delta DP guy 30 minutes ago, agreed on a price, set a time to meet in the morning and then he just texts me back and says it's sold…. I hate people sometimes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jake, that really stinks! I hate having to deal with dishonest people with no values.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer Jake. It's such a tangible example of crappy humanity that it's hard not to get worked up about it. This happened to me two weeks ago with a guy selling 6 Jorgensen parallel clamps. "I know this isn't cool man, but…". Yep, you're right, not cool, douche canoe.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, I had that happen to me as well. We were on our way to vacation and detoured twenty miles out of our way. Get there and " oh it's sold". Dick.


----------



## Slyy

It seems the digital handshake doesn't quite carry the same weight of the real thing. Though I suspect in some of these cases, the real thing wouldn't have made any difference to these people.

Kev, that'd fall into "Royal Prick" territory for sure!!


----------



## ShaneA

CL and buying used goods in general is just such bhogging pain the bhog. Sorry to hear about the let down.

Where are we at on the remodel Todd? I figure at this point the laborers are part of the family and will require Christmas gifts.

How is the new school working out for Nathan? I assume the bus rides haven't proven to be too big of a problem?

I need a bit more chatter out of you guys to speed some of my slow days up. Just sayin'

What the hell happened to Pez and 7'? Recidivism must really be true?


----------



## ToddJB

Kitchen is fully functional - though there is a about a sheet and half worth of punch list items that need to be addressed. Hopefully those get addressed this week. Week 16.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know a girl like that Duck.

Shane is my favorite refresher and he is exceptional at it. Yes 7' is a deviant and I assume Pez is now that they met in the flesh. Recidivism, nice!

Glad to here the kitchen is being put through its paces.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Also, what ever happened to Walden?


----------



## ShaneA

You know 7' has a rap sheet. Now he has corrupted Pez before he could buy the farm. lol


----------



## Mosquito

New windows slated for install today. They showed up 30 minutes late, "We're a guy short, and I have a building inspector I have to meet in Apple Valley (~30-40 minutes away) at 2:30, so we won't get done today, is that going to be ok?".

Well… I took the day off today for the install, we were told it would be done in a day for the 4 windows. I'm gone the rest of the week, and start a new job/client (promotion) on Monday, so… not really. Hopefully they can get enough done that it wouldn't take more than a couple hours on a Monday where my wife works the evening shift…


----------



## ShaneA

Let's hope it wasn't the mountain lion.


----------



## ShaneA

Rut Roh, this could be the East Version of Todd's Crew.


----------



## ToddJB

A contractor showed up late and isn't going to get done what he committed to, Mos? Shocking. (Yes, I'm jaded). Sorry brother. Congrats on the promotion.

Walden's still alive. Winter is his woodworking time. He actually is getting a separate little cabin set up specifically for woodworking. If anyone is interested in following him on Instagram I can PM you his handle.


----------



## Mosquito

I hope not lol They were a man down due to "a family emergency", and there was only going to be 3 of them, now 2, so I can see how losing 1/3 of the work force could cause problems. It's more of an inconvenience than anything, though the building inspector thing annoys me the most…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad Walden is well.


----------



## woodcox

Congrats on the final push for some new digs Jake. and bhog that guy. Two times.

Lol at ..repeat O'fender!

I'm making an actual piece of furniture. That might be partially painted fir and oak. Let the tapering begin!


----------



## chrisstef

New school is working out really well Shane. In just a month N is growing in leaps and bounds. He wrote his first word last week. Hes makin homies on the bus too. Flavio is his boy and come to find out, he lives at the end if our road. All in all its been a great decision. The extra $900 clams in our pocket at the end of the month dont hurt either.

School's actually given us a couple of good parenting tools as well. "Is that a good choice or s bad choice?" They also use a red, yellow, green system for behavior. All we gotta do is mention him being on yellow and his attitude changes. He hasnt been on anything but green in class since day 1. Pretty proud of the lil butthead.


----------



## JayT

> He hasnt been on anything but green in class since day 1.
> 
> - chrisstef


So he obviously doesn't take after his dad. Mrs. stef must be a great influence.


----------



## ToddJB

That's cool, Stef. Glad it's working out. Jack only gets in trouble for climbing things and jumping off things that they wish him not to. We're to blame.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks nice WC.

My 1st grade teacher wrote everyone's name on the side of the chalk board. If someone was bad, she erased their name. If they were good the next day, she would put their name back up. My mother told me that one day I came home crying because my teacher had "rubbed me out"


----------



## chrisstef

Lol jayt. Def takes after his mom. I wouldn't say I was a bad kid though. I was a wise ass for quite a few years but settled in down the road. That and I never (rarely) got caught doin the dumb stuff.

That's jack's nature though aint it todd. Kid's got a little billy goat in him.

Nice work Duck. You could get a teacher put away for that kinda stuff now a days.


----------



## JayT

> I wouldn t say I was a bad kid though. I was a wise ass for quite a few years but settled in down the road.


Sounds familiar, though not sure I've settled down on being a wise ass.



> That and I never (rarely) got caught doin the dumb stuff.
> 
> - chrisstef


That, however, is very true for me, as well. My older brother was only a year ahead of me in school and was a very well behaved child. Because of that, teachers would expect me to be the same and I got away with all kinds of stuff until they figured it out. By then, the school year was pretty much over and I could repeat the same process the next year.

I was never really bad, but had an extremely short attention span, lots of energy and grasped lessons really quickly, so had lots of time to kill while the teacher(s) worked with the other students. That's a bad combination for staying out of trouble.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lowest common denominator incited free time was always a challenge to good behavior; idle hands being the playground and all that.

Glad Nathan is doing well and making pops $900 a month while he is at it.

Nice Woodcox.


----------



## Mosquito

when I was in 3rd grade we had a "stamp" system. We all had note cards on our desks, and if we got in trouble we'd get a stamp. Too many stamps and you didn't get to do stuff like field trips, and various activities. That was a fun class, looking back. Our teacher was 1/2 Ojibwe, and we had a student teacher who was a competitive logroller, and boom runner.

We got to make Ojibwe venison stew, we had a "Lumber Jacks & Flap Jacks" day, where we made pancakes, bacon and sausage in the morning, and then in the afternoon went to the YMCA pool and got to try logrolling. Learned a bunch of Ojibwe words and cultural stuff too. We also disected squid, then fried it like bacon and got to eat it (they went through a restaurant supplier so we could do that). Overall it was interesting.

Edit: Just looked it up, apparently as of 2010 she had eight-time boom run and log rolling world championships to her name, and a total of 19 World Championship medals in various events, apparently.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm pretty sure this is the busiest ive even been at work. 34 guys going right now. I'm friggin whooped I tell ya.


----------



## Mosquito

I thought something seemed odd about not expecting to get 4 windows installed in a day… He wasn't planning on coming back after going to meet the building inspector at 2:30… have 4 windows, but the guy who wasn't here today will stop by tomorrow to finish off the outside trim… Otherwise, windows are in.


----------



## ToddJB

Well that is a pleasant turn around.


----------



## Slyy

Good break to catch there Mos!


----------



## Tugboater78

Interesting..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Add my name to the list of SOTS with contractors on site, as of this AM. After two full bathroom renovations in the last 9 months, I said 'no more' when talk of re-doing the upstairs bath came around. It'll be nice to not 'do' for a change. Each bathroom has been reno'd three times over the past 20 years… I'm wearing out. That, and there are three rooms needing various forms of rework too, one of which will feature built-in work that I'll (likely) blog on LJs.


----------



## ToddJB

She PM'ed me too, Tug. And here I thought I was special.

Smitty, good luck! 3 times in 20 years? That is more than I would like too.


----------



## terryR

All this talk of home removation is making me tired.


----------



## ShaneA

I like the thought of hiring out work, I really do. I am just a bit on the cheap side, and then when I hear stories like Todd's I cringe and think maybe I will just do it myself. Do it 90% and then have that hang over me for the next two years. I am damned if I do, and damned if I don't.


----------



## terryR

Youz guyz know anything about LED lights in the home? I saw Todd's in the shop recently…

My wife has decided she wants our place upgraded to LED's NOW.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, we've got a few LED's in the house. Pretty straight forward. If you have them on a dimmer switch though you have to make sure that they say dimmable, and you might need to switch out your dimmer switch for and LED compatible one. But if it's just a regular old bulb, then there isn't any issues.


----------



## Mosquito

I have LED bulbs out in the shop recessed lights, and have 12 of the same LED lights Todd bought that will also go out there.

I run LED bulbs in everything that I can in the house too. Lamps are all LED, open fixtures are, only thing is that some LED bulbs say not to use them in closed fixtures like dome or globe lights.

Like Todd said, things can get tricky with LEDs and Dimmer switches. Not all dimmer switches are compatible with dimmable LEDs.

Fluorescent tubes can be replaced with drop in replacements, or ones that make you remove the ballast (needs to be the right kind of ballast).

Pay attention to the "Equivalent watts" when comparing to incandescent. Also note the color, most house lighting would be around 2700k - 3400k usually. I use 5000k in the shop spaces.

If you want to get really into it, the closer to 100 the CRI (color rendering index), the better, but that's relatively superfluous in the house (to a certain extent).


----------



## ToddJB

> only thing is that some LED bulbs say not to use them in closed fixtures like dome or globe lights.
> 
> - Mosquito


Wonder why? They don't get hot like other bulbs.


----------



## Mosquito

I've often wondered that too… It may have to do with the number or configuration of the heatsink on the bulb. Maybe an enclosed fixture requires more heat dissipation from the bulb, as the surrounding air will get warmer? I'm not really sure why it is. Could just as easily be marketing hype to sell pricier specialty bulbs too, for all I know lol


----------



## Tim457

> I ve often wondered that too… It may have to do with the number or configuration of the heatsink on the bulb. Maybe an enclosed fixture requires more heat dissipation from the bulb, as the surrounding air will get warmer? I m not really sure why it is. Could just as easily be marketing hype to sell pricier specialty bulbs too, for all I know lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Yup, they try to cut the material costs as close to 0 as possible so they skimp on the heatsink. LEDs make pretty much all their heat in that little chip, so if it's not dissipated it can burn them out.

Good to be busy at work but sucks to be pulling your hair out. Feast or famine is kind of the way of your biz isn't it stef?


----------



## Slyy

Tug, thought maybe I had a hot date with Laura. Now I find out she's probably loose enough then that'd be like throwing a hotdog down a hallway. Guess I'm gonna pass now.


----------



## Brit

She said I was her one and only.


----------



## duckmilk

> Now I find out she s probably loose enough then that d be like throwing a hotdog down a hallway.
> 
> Slyy


I take it you've never been there before.



> Nice work Duck. You could get a teacher put away for that kinda stuff now a days.
> 
> - chrisstef


Actually Stef, that worked very well, kinda like reverse psychology. All little kids like seeing their name on the board, but when your name gets "rubbed out", it makes you feel like an outsider. Only lasted for a day and then it was good.

Big booboo today. Was trimming tenons for a tight fit, got my ring finger in the way somehow. Cut through 1/3 of the finger nail and into the meat. Odd thing, I was thinking that chisel needed sharpening, but didn't feel a thing. Good thing I was just trimming and not using the mallet.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> "We re a guy short, and I have a building inspector I have to meet in Apple Valley (~30-40 minutes away) at 2:30, so we won t get done today, is that going to be ok?".
> 
> - Mosquito


You should have said, "Sure, but since I took the day off for this I will be deducting the extra cost from your payment. This leaves you with two options. A- eat the cost of your poor planning, B- give me a bunch of crap in which case I file suit in small claims court."


----------



## Mosquito

Youch duck, hope it's not too much of a hindrance… The scar that's left from when I scalped my pointer finger with the hedge trimmer blade on the 4th of July still hurts if I put too much pressure on it in the wrong spot/direction… wonder if that'll ever go away lol


----------



## Slyy

Ouch Duck!! If ya got down to the base of the nail you'll probably have nice wicked nail scar to remind you!
And majority of my experiences have been Vienna sausage more than hotdog if I'm being honest…..

Might for a bit Mos, my chisel gouge from April of last year still makes my pointer and middle fingers feel stiff and sore most days, and I didn't even directly damage an important bits in there either.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hope that works out for you Smitty. In my thinking it is going to be near impossible to find someone to do the job to the quality standards which you attain.

Ouch Duck! Sorry.

How you doing Stef?


----------



## terryR

> I have LED bulbs out in the shop recessed lights, and have 12 of the same LED lights Todd bought that will also go out there.
> 
> I run LED bulbs in everything that I can in the house too. Lamps are all LED, open fixtures are, only thing is that some LED bulbs say not to use them in closed fixtures like dome or globe lights.
> 
> Like Todd said, things can get tricky with LEDs and Dimmer switches. Not all dimmer switches are compatible with dimmable LEDs.
> 
> Fluorescent tubes can be replaced with drop in replacements, or ones that make you remove the ballast (needs to be the right kind of ballast).
> 
> Pay attention to the "Equivalent watts" when comparing to incandescent. Also note the color, most house lighting would be around 2700k - 3400k usually. I use 5000k in the shop spaces.
> 
> If you want to get really into it, the closer to 100 the CRI (color rendering index), the better, but that s relatively superfluous in the house (to a certain extent).
> 
> - Mosquito


Thanks! Never would've thought about special dimmers. At first, I would just leave out dimmers, but I suppose they could be cool in the kitchen for mood lighting!

I have a handful of T5 VHO flouros in the shop, super friggin bright. Makes it impossible to see when I leave the shop and return to the old home.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ouch Duck!! If ya got down to the base of the nail you ll probably have nice wicked nail scar to remind you!
> And majority of my experiences have been Vienna sausage more than hotdog if I m being honest…..
> 
> - Slyy


Nah, it was just the distal 1/3 of the nail. Not really that painful this am. Ha @ Vienna sausage


----------



## chrisstef

Hot dogs or steak, Tim. Yup. I try to keep it pork chops or steak though.

T - hangin in there. Lotta dashboard time lately. Wheelin n dealin, spendin money tryin to make money, dealing with busted equipment and crackin the whip. Im takin a week off once this storm blows over. Maybe another month of pain.


----------



## duckmilk

You'd think today was Thursday. ZZZZZZZ…


----------



## chrisstef

Damn I got me a stubborn woman. Ive been telling her for probably a year to go out and buy a new phone. She's been rocking a Galaxy S4 for-friggin-ever because she likes her old school unlimited plan and didn't wanna fork over the $500 for a new jailbroke phone. Well today the charging port broke and shes all "what do I do" panicked. Ya listen to me damn it lol! She's spending $90 a month on the old school unlimited plan and a new plan within her data usage is $95.

The real problem is that without a device she's going to want to talk to me tonight. I need some cover boys ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Give her your 5 minutes of heaven treatment and lay it down Stef, no talking needed. Geezeus man, did you forget how to cool out your chick?


----------



## terryR

Ouch. that's a lot of per month cash to talk on the phone!

sick walnut,


----------



## chrisstef

That right there is why I turn to you fellas for all of my lifes tribulations ^.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn Terry!


----------



## ShaneA

Tony is just like Jules from Pulp Fiction, but white!

Edit: Stef you better buy her a new phone on the way home. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## ToddJB

Goodness, Terry. That is some sick walnut.

Stef, g'luck


----------



## chrisstef

Its a drop in the bucket compared to the hours I would have to spend speaking to her in person. Her mom just starting "snow birding" to Florida. Those two would chew the fat for hours every week. I'm just not as interested in the new stock at Marshall's and how much face cream is going for now a days.

I tried Shane. I wasn't on the plan even though its my old number she has. Told her id scoop one up but she wants to "research" it.

Sick walnut … agreed. Killer stash jar.


----------



## JayT

very sweet, terry!

Price of being married, stef. Don't you have some woodworking project that would require your presence in the basement for the evening? I thought that was the whole purpose of having a shop.


----------



## theoldfart

" how much face cream is going for now a day" pretty soon for you Stef !


----------



## chrisstef

Tony


----------



## ShaneA

"research" sounds scary, especially if your opinion is called for and it doesn't work out. Sounds like a lot of pressure. You may have to put in some OT tonight at the job.


----------



## ShaneA

That should be Tony's new avatar. So fitting!


----------



## AnthonyReed

My palatte is well stocked to be true.


----------



## chrisstef

The conversations goin great. Thanks for asking.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAHAHA!

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Slyy

I always thought the garage was the way to avoid conversation.

Terry nice bowl!!


----------



## duckmilk

> The conversations goin great. Thanks for asking.
> 
> - chrisstef


Canned responses from you? I find that to work for me.

Beautiful Terry!


----------



## Brit

Stef - It seems that whenever I have to talk to the wife, the conversation always gets round to my belly fat and when I am going to do something about it. Am I alone?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Our talks tend to be about unfinished projects and the many things around the house that ive yet to accomplish. I guess its just a different form of shame.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Our talks are all about projects, too. 'We' need to get the upstairs re-painted, 'we' need to refinish the floor in the third bedroom, etc. etc. Ugh.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Our talks are all about projects, too. We need to get the upstairs re-painted, we need to refinish the floor in the third bedroom, etc. etc. Ugh.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


When I have conversations with my boss I often have issues which need the attention of his boss. He thought it was funny when I would say, "to finish this "we", meaning "I", need to do XXZ and "we", meaning you, need to get approval for PDQ".

At first he thought it was funny. But in a meeting with another department last week I watched him use the same tactic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's a little sad Stef.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jake, I'm having the opposite of the problem you had with the drill press. Dude 20 minutes away is selling a unisaw fence that I'm willing to give asking price for, he still has it advertised but someone who's "shown interest" has first crack at it despite the fact I have cash in hand and can be there in < 1/2 hr. and the thing that's really driving me nuts is that it's still advertised for sale.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, "our" conversations are identical. 
Honey do list! My job, strike out things that are done. Her job, make sure the list grows.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is just weird, are the request for services reciprocated in the conversations?


----------



## terryR

I have a feeling many of our marital conversations are similar!

the bhoged Honey Do List.

But, I'll admit, I've found a dozen hours to stand in front of my lathe this week…and still haven't cleaned the leaves from our gutters. shame?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, I personally see no shame in that. If you set the bar too high you'll have to maintain it, going backwards can result in very important things being withheld! I'm shooting for a solid C+ on my honey do completion performance.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony just tried to apply logic to these conversations. Bless his heart.

I agree set the bar low, don't build expectations too high. Give vague answers whenever possible. Don't commit to tight time lines, or exact dates on anything. And when all else fails…deny, deny, deny.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No I pondered why you'd enter into an arrangement like that. How does it devolve to a point that you have another managing your actions?


----------



## ShaneA

You are a rational and logical guy, that is why I like you. I don't think one really knows/expects the situation to devolve into that in the beginning. Just like I am sure they hold out some hope that they can change us, or build us into a more ideal being. Both sides are sadly mistaken. This, young grasshopper is the way of the world. A cruel BHogging Bhog.


----------



## chrisstef

Greasy little paw prints all over everything Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... and as you see the situation occur over and over again to all those around you soldier on bravely (not knowing nor expecting) in a state of denial to that puzzling end. Bless your hearts.

I beg to differ; not *THE* way but *A* way of the world.


----------



## Brit

And another thing…

Why can't they answer the actual question you ask them?

Example conversation:

Wife: Will you go and buy some dinner?
Me: Ok, what would you like?
Wife: Well I don't want spaghetti bolognaise.
Me: So you'll be happy with a cheese sandwich?
Wife: No.
Me: THEN WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE?
Wife: Something nice.
Me: Let me know once you've decided.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! @ Greasy paws and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - I recognize the use of the singular 'We'. It is a word I've come to fear I tell you. Also, any conversation that begins with her indoors saying "I've had an idea…" is sure to end in an argument and me being accused of being negative and rubbishing her brainwave.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> How does it devolve to a point that you have another managing your actions?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You see, Tony, that's the key. She doesn't actually manage, but rather presents ideas to the 'we' that require work. On priorities that 'we' agree on, of course. "Don't you want the house to look nice? Wouldn't the room improve if we just painted it? I mean, it's so outdated."

Of course it is. And I've equipped myself with my own list of things I want to do / accomplish when such discussions happen. It's just that a Not Wall Hung cabinet in my shop doesn't contribute much to the 'we' vs, say, a reno'd bathroom. Bottom line, it keeps me on my toes re: time management. Because, in all honesty, compared to my efforts, her daily routine is essentially focused on 'we.' Just not the build / paint / reno part.

EDIT: Oh, and Andy! Yes, I have to harness my inner negativity as well. It's a monster waiting to pounce when it comes to 'we' ideas. Too often I come across as a roadblock without meaning to. It's those stupid DIY shows that make everything look so easy…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> And another thing…
> 
> Why can t they answer the actual question you ask them?
> 
> Example conversation:
> 
> Wife: Will you go and buy some dinner?
> Me: Ok, what would you like?
> Wife: Well I don t want spaghetti bolognaise.
> Me: So you ll be happy with a cheese sandwich?
> Wife: No.
> Me: THEN WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE?
> Wife: Something nice.
> Me: Let me know once you ve decided.
> 
> - Brit


This sounds waaaay too familiar. What I've learned to do is instead of asking if the cheese sandwich is ok, I'll go ahead and make it. Of course it will fail to satisfy, but I will point out that it meets the original criteria I was given. I'll then offer to make something different, with different specifications given. . . . . . tomorrow!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Understood Smitty, thank you. Somehow I suspect the discourse in casa de Demo is much more weighted.


----------



## ToddJB

My relationship with my wife is perfect. We only treat each other with the utmost respect, love, and give each other the needed space each desires/needs, while at the same time harmoniously working together for the betterment of each other, our children, and mankind. I imagine all of Tony's previous relationship were similar - which is the cause of his (and my) confusion in this topic


----------



## chrisstef

There's little discourse in reality, I mostly embellish about the conversations between the wife and I. Truth of the matter is that by the time I get home at 5:45 all I really have time for is choking some dinner down and entertaining the rugrat until I put him to bed around 7:30. By the time I get back downstairs wife's about ready to konk out. The 4:45 wake up call every morning is a real bhog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Never utopian but never authoritarian. Heed as you will Todd, it's not within my tolerances.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have a 4:30 wake up; I sympathize Stef. 8pm is usually the beginning of my fade.


----------



## JayT

Todd, how do your "internet boyfriends" fit into that utopian scenario?


----------



## ToddJB

snugly


----------



## terryR

> Todd, how do your "internet boyfriends" fit into that utopian scenario?
> 
> - JayT


similar to spicy mustard seeping between your hotdog and bun?


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, where did you pick up your 1-5/8" brass rod? Cheapest I'm finding it shakes out to be about $15 for 3". Do you have any honey holes I don't know about?


----------



## woodcox

Todd, that reminded me of this. 




Tapering jig works nicely.


----------



## terryR

sorry, Toddster, onlinemetals.com
about $75 a foot with shipping!


----------



## ToddJB

boo. which, by the by, onlinemetals website hasn't been working the last few days AND all of the their items on Amazon are labeled as "currently unavailable".


----------



## Slyy

Relationship convo is one of the best we've had in here, except Todd'a BS story about love and respect.

BBY, yeah the internet transaction troubles never cease to amaze!!

Mortgage paperwork signed, it's getting really real fellows!!

EDIT:
My marriage mantra is always the same, ingood times or bad, just repeat to myself: "Love is a beautiful thing"......


----------



## KelvinGrove

> EDIT:
> My marriage mantra is always the same, ingood times or bad, just repeat to myself: "Love is a beautiful thing"......
> 
> - Slyy


My marriage mantra likewise never changes, "without her, I would be living under a bridge, if at all".


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Jake!! Make sure you wear an undershirt on closing day. Its a sweat fest.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, this only knocks it down to $4.75/in. but it's available and prime eligible. Might be a bit more than you need though. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H9L7OM/ref=biss_dp_t_asn

There are shorter lengths but your $$/in. goes up quick.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That was supposed to be $4.57/in. NOT $4.75/in. I can't edit what I can't see and for some reason when I post at the same time someone else is, my post isn't visible (to me) until the next post is made?


> ?


?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, way more than I need, Yeti. But it does pay to buy in bulk. Amazing that that is a prime offering. Freaking thing probably weights 100lbs

Jake, sweet action! 30 days?


----------



## ToddJB

This seems to be the best fit for my needs:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-5-8-x-10-Round-Brass-Bar-4-Live-Steam-Clockmakers-Atlas-Myford-Lathe-Me5-3/172229015798?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D4bc09f694a1f471a933cdbc6b4279ec6%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D232107203783


----------



## ShaneA

What are you going to make Todd? Some Terry style little beaters? If so, don't be scared to send out to the Midwest…just sayin'


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah Shane, toying around with making a set of similarly styled beaters, of different materials.


----------



## Slyy

Demo-san gonna be wearing at least three pairs of undies, a plastic trash bag, and three spares in the truck.

Todd, realtor gave us 45 days total but the house is currently unoccupied some hoping to finagle some early move in action!

BBY if I was getting $4.57 and inch, my wife would owe me $6.85, and I'd still feel like I was coming out ahead!

What are the Terryesque "little beaters" we speak of? I know the guy's got small carny-like hands but surely we're talking hammers?


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## Slyy

MAN, Terry's got a some nice knockers!


----------



## jmartel

Como estas, bhoggers?

Made it back to mainland Ecuador in one piece, mostly. Didn't get eaten, but got run over by a few animals. Hammerheads, whale shark, manta rays, had an iguana climb up my camera in the water, etc. Leaving for Peru tomorrow. Then after chasing llamas in Machu Picchu it's back to the states. I'll have a huge amount of underwater photos/videos later next week, but here's a few from topside.

Sunset the first night









Galápagos penguins










Silky sharks. Probably had 10-15 following the boat most of the time trying to get food scraps.










Darwins Arch. This is one of the best sites in the world for diving.


----------



## duckmilk

Very nice Jmart. I don't have to ask if you had fun, I already know it from your comment. Enjoy Machu Picchu, a friend of mine went there earlier in the year.



> BBY if I was getting $4.57 and inch, my wife would owe me $6.85, and I d still feel like I was coming out ahead!
> 
> - Slyy


She might as well just buy vienna sausage, it's cheaper 

Wishing you the best on the new house.


----------



## Tugboater78

My marriage mantra..

Idk

But I'm all about that bass, no treble

Been hanging drywall…

Hate that job…


----------



## chrisstef

Friday. Wake up snitches.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Been up since 3 snizzle.

Work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just cruising Pinterest this AM for all kinds of easy, DIY home decor ideas!

(not)

So much of the crafty stuff on that site amounts to rough sawn crap racks for clutter and other things that attract dust. Went in looking for plant stand ideas, much sifting to do.

Mini-rant over, sorry to offend ScottyBYo if hes reading.


----------



## ShaneA

What is everybody working on in the shop? Tony…made anything lately? I know you like to act like you don't make much, but I have sneaking suspicions you are always up to something? I still need to finish making storage projects. I got a saw till, a plane till, cordless drill storage all working…all needing to be oiled and lacquered. No progress lately to speak of. I may have fallen for the ranks of the 90%ers to more like 50%er. Sad, but true.

In my mind there are a few kitchen/dining room tables knocking around. I really haven't even used that Domino XL too much since I bought it. It is ridiculously easy to use however. I am slacking big time. I also have some cabinetry lurking for work/showroom projects on the horizon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Out of wood? No, sorry Shane. It's harvest season.


----------



## Mosquito

at the cabin yesterday and today doing end of season prep stuff. Getting outdoor furniture stuff put away, getting ready to winterize the cabins, etc. Busy busy. At least the weather is nice so far, highs in the 50's and 60's


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## ShaneA

Yes T, out of wood. Harvest season? I thought you were a banker? WTBhog?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your thoughts on harvest are narrow; not all ripe things are plant based.

Accounting not banking but yeah; bornig, dry (Kevin), and tedious finances.


----------



## chrisstef

Fall solstice brings out the good crops T.

I aint making nothin. Havent been in the shop for a while. On a serious, work induced hiatus. I cant keep my eyes open past 9:00 lately. Maybe ill make a lil dust this Sunday. Wifeys going out shopping and big moms is scoopin the midget.

This Friday cant end soon enough. Ive had enough for the week.


----------



## ShaneA

My thoughts on all things are narrow. Not just harvest.

On a side note, I did order a saw from Bob. Looks wonderful in the pics. Hope it is here soon. I like new stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> ... I like new stuff.- ShaneA


Good lord so do I!!!!! Bless the harvest.


----------



## ToddJB

Ooooooooooooooooo a Bob saw? Sounds glorious!

I'm at the front end of the banister project. Took a week off from the kitchen.

I need to learn me the best way to construct it now.


----------



## Mosquito

> Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> - AnthonyReed


And I'm still wearing shorts  Was a little crisp yesterday morning when I left home though, was about 36. Just keep doing stuff and it's not so bad


----------



## bandit571

Who on here is working on a foot powered mortiser? A fellow over on TPW site has the same one in his shop's office, with the pad for the foot. TPW? The PatriotWoodworker.

John Moody is the name, from N. Georgia…..


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, dry yes. But, nice when a recon of someone else's screwup works!


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a Barnes Mortiser


----------



## terryR

I'm troubleshooting the washing machine.
the tub only rotates on 'spin' NOT during 'wash'


----------



## chrisstef

Bad motherboard Terry. That's my call.


----------



## woodcox

I've been in the shop more lately. I'm making a shaker night stand that is about half way there. I need to figure out a top panel on a box joint box for the wife. Roorkhee is just waiting for leather. That stuff is spendy. Most of the ten drawer parts for my tool bench have cupped and twisted. I don't think I have the thickness to make it work so it sadly sits.

We just got Bruno the Carpenter last night and she thanks you for the reccomend, really a cool book. Her favorite parts are his finished tool box and stool. She has already requested shop time with dad to use the plans in the back to make her one of her own.


----------



## bandit571

I believe Moody has the SAME machine, right down to the feet details…..


----------



## ShaneA

I know about washing machines…but if has the capacity to spin, but doesn't I concur with Stef. It's little brain is fried. These things happen. Just had mine replaced in the last month it was still under warranty. Thank goodness


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Like NinjaAssassin's project years ago, this one struck my fancy so I added it to favorites. Top 3 material for sure.


----------



## terryR

thanks, guys.
gonna suck getting a repair guy out HERE on a weekend.

Luckily, the creek is running! LOL!


----------



## Mosquito

> I believe Moody has the SAME machine, right down to the feet details…..
> 
> - bandit571


I looked the post up, his is actually newer than mine. His is a type 4, which could be 1893-1936, mine is a type 3, from 1892 (only year it was made). Very minor differences though


----------



## 7Footer

Whats up you filthy animals.

Congrats on the house and new shop Jakey!

Damnit Laura, you hussy, she hollered at me too.

Terry, gorgeous little stash jar, and awesome marking tools. I really LOL'd at "I need a male"

Finally finished these cornholio boards. Used that Minwax "One coat water based polyurethane" .... Took me 4 coats get a finish I was happy with, although it was mostly my fault, if I'd just used one of my good brushes from the start, one coat probably would've been fine.. I do really like the look of the finish though, satin-y smooth.









Tony is a queef nuzzler


----------



## AnthonyReed

No shame in the nuzzle.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> And I m still wearing shorts  Was a little crisp yesterday morning when I left home though, was about 36. Just keep doing stuff and it s not so bad
> 
> - Mosquito


You say your shorts are crispy? You having washing machine issues also, Mos?


----------



## Hammerthumb

I don't know how it is for you Stef, but our busiest time starts in October and goes thru the end of the year. It has been a real killer so far this year. All them casinos are trying to spend their yearly budgets out before December 31. It's been crazy here.


----------



## chrisstef

After all these years i still cant peg when its gonna get slow Paul. Talking with another demo guy it sounds like were sll freeing up at the same time in mid november. Ive had to turn down 2 smaller jobs recently. First time thats happened.


----------



## 489tad

The mother board/contract panel in our refrigerator fried. Out of warranty and trying to get a repair man out.


----------



## chrisstef

Digging the bronx boards 7. Been wanting to make some myself. Bbq themed. You do stencils or what? I wanna do these:


----------



## jmartel

So yeah. Altitude sickness is a real thing. Cusco is at ~11k feet and I'm not feeling too hot.


----------



## woodcox

I think there is a local remedy for altitude sickness jcartel.

Nice work seven.


----------



## jmartel

There is. I was warned I may not pass a drug test, however.


----------



## bandit571

MOS: Moody posted a picture over there of an almost full set of Barnes chisels…...they ahd sold in an auction back in 2008! Most sets seem to run about $1K. The one chisel he has in his Barnes is made by/for Houston. He is on the lookout for more chisels…...be warned.


----------



## CL810

Jdiver, how much time between last dive and going to Cusco?



> So yeah. Altitude sickness is a real thing. Cusco is at ~11k feet and I m not feeling too hot.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks doods… Indeed Stef, I made a stencil, but it needed so much touch up, i spent a lot of time on that. I would've been better off drawing/tracing the logo on each board and frog taping and exacto-ing the outline..

Those meat cornhole boards would be dope AF!

Take a little JBump, you'll feel better… unless you are subject to randoms!

Mammy nature is cray right now.. At the coast today, small town about 15 minutes from where my parents have a little place, had 3 confirmed tornadoes! Wtf, in Oregon? I had to drive my p-units to the airport right at rush hour today bcuz they are going to buy a car, and on the way back it was raining so hard there was about 6" of Standing/swirling/flowing water on I-5 and parts of the other interstate going through Portland, it was gnarly. Suppose to be worse tomorrow. Pops' Avalanche owns the road though in $hitty conditions.


----------



## Brit

> Congrats Jake!! Make sure you wear an undershirt on closing day. Its a sweat fest.
> 
> - chrisstef


Undershirt? Get you and your fancy shmancy words. We call that a vest.


----------



## chrisstef

A vest, really? A vest, to me, is a jacket without sleeves.

Looks like a nasty storm out there 7 incher. Dont go testin that old broad. Sounds like a couch day with sgt. sweatpants.

It should clear outta the system before ya even get back stateside jboogshoog.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Thanks doods… Indeed Stef, I made a stencil, but it needed so much touch up, i spent a lot of time on that. I would ve been better off drawing/tracing the logo on each board and frog taping and exacto-ing the outline..
> 
> - 7Footer


Here is the approach the Empress took. Used a projector with the design on a power point slide.


----------



## chrisstef

i think id have to go rob my old elementary school to find a projector though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> i think id have to go rob my old elementary school to find a projector though.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ya know you are getting old when you find an overhead projector in an antique store.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## chrisstef

Laid back enjoyin that crispy fall weather in n'england










That looks tits tuggernuts.


----------



## 7Footer

Thats a pretty good idea Tim. Stef you can get little mini handheld projectors for like fiddy bones that would do the trick, just plug your phone into it and bam..

Nice work Tugg Speedman, it is tits. What kind of leveling feet are those?

Looking good in NE Steffer!

Sarge sweatpants reporting for couch duty. Already did my part today, went to the gym and ran so I'm ready to chill out! lol at 7 incher.

Alright, gonna order the dog some more joint supplements and then chill. peace nillas.


----------



## chrisstef

General gym shorts at your service!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea 7, I knew the cost was coming down but not that much. Our media support team guys (who manage about 200 of these things) have told me repeatedly "most of the cost is the bulb" and "the LED ones are way cheaper.

And for a guy who will drop $50.00 on a one project router bit, having this around makes sense.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Double post


----------



## KelvinGrove

The table/cabinet came out great Tug. Good job.

Seeing it reminds me. On my drill press stand (seen here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/132337 ) I have a drawer slide that sticks. I can't find or measure that it is out of alignment but, nevertheless, it is hard to open and close. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tugboater78

7 the feet came from rockler, I got a couple sets a year or 2 ago, on sale. Figured they would come in handy.

Drawer above compressor holds nails/staples for air guns, and air related stuff. Drawers on other side, top to bottom, 1st glueing stuff, 2nd small assembly jigs(doweling, kreg shelfpin, etc) 3rd random stuff ATM, 4th router bases and other parts, for now.

Hardware all obtained from IKEA furniture I salvaged off the curb.

Tim, all the drawers in this are basic plywood runners, basic boxes with hardboard bottoms. Not sure about the slides, I had a set on a previous project the either got stuck or would stick, I ended up shimming one bit of the slide with small washers. The cabinet was slightly out of square.

Hung more drywall with the wife yesterday, in the house, after we both were chaperones for the daughters 3rd grade class to the Newport Aquarium.


----------



## 7Footer

General gym shorts! hahahahaha!

Current situation: 
Captain Comfy Shorts!


----------



## jmartel

More than 24 hours before flying to the mainland, then another day or so from Guayaquil to Cusco. I'm ok now. Got some oxygen last night in the hotel which worked quite well, plus cocoa tea that will test positive.

Took the train to Machu Picchu tonight after doing some more touristy stuff around Cusco. Got a nice baby alpaca light jacket type thing. Early as hell day tomorrow. Too many people at Machu Picchu means we have to catch the bus up at 5am.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sargent Sweats


----------



## ToddJB

Tight cornhole, 7!

Tug, that stand is great. Good job.

Lovely view, Demo. Is that your backyard?


----------



## 489tad

Division III #5 vs #6. Just saw a 67 yard punt return for TD. Not bad for walking in free


----------



## 489tad

What the BHog!


----------



## duckmilk

Looks great Tug, nice and organized. Good thing you took a picture of it now 

Nice view Stef, aren't you a little bit big for that slide though?

Harvest moon tonight, beautiful.

My wife just misplaced her drink, so she asked siri where it was. Siri don't understand.

Built a teeter-totter for my wife's horse this evening similar to this one.










3 feet wide x 10 feet long, 2×12.s for the surface, 2×8's for the risers, all treated lumber, heavy bhogger.

My wife and I spent some quality time 2 nights ago listening to utube music on the computer, it was actually fun Stef. Here's one we found that neither had heard in a long time.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work tug. I like the pulls on the compressor side. Maybe a closer look at em if you post up in the projects?

7, did you make that table under the laptop? I like the contrast it has.

When the Ducati shop moved, I dumpster dove a good stack of melamine shelf parts. My jig collection has broached snazzy. 









Almost ready for the frame to be assembled. I want a shelf but one of these legs went a little wonky after tapering, making the template layout a struggle. I will paint the base really dark and leave the top natural. The oak is a drop from semi trailer decking. A natural drawer front could be cool. Because the top is a lot of laminations, I was thinking visible box joints on the drawer front would be ok but idk if it would be too much. Any opinions are welcome.


----------



## chrisstef

I think if ya got the lams running left and right, and the front edge is solid, then box joints on the drawer face would be cool woody.

Todd - yea thats the backyard at casa de stef.


----------



## Brit

Great cabinet Tug. You're so organized.

Table's lookin's sweet Woodcox.

Duck - My wife and I had a YouTube playing session last night. I was on my laptop and she was on her tablet and we were taking it in turns to Chromecast loads of music we haven't heard for ages to the TV. Made me wanna get down with my bad self.

I had a productive weekend.

Yesterday I replaced 16 downlighters bulbs with LED versions, replaced and swapped out a load of other bulbs for energy saving versions, took a heavily tarnished brass lamp down from outside the house and polished it up, cleaned the house sign, replaced a transformer on one of the downlighters and fixed three more outside lights.

Being so productive yesterday meant I got time in the shop today. I started sharpening at 07:30 and ended at 17:30. I worked a knick out of my carving knife and then brought it back to scary sharp ready for next week's hotel carving sessions. Then I re-profiled a block plane iron, sharpened 3 kitchen knives, two pairs of scissors, 1 chisel and 3 spokeshaves. My right forearm is bald now from all the testing and my fuggin' legs are killing me from all the standing. Chillin' now.


----------



## theoldfart

Well going good for Andy and everyone else, 'cept me. It's bhoggin' beer o'clock









Got things good and sharp. Chips were flying. THEN, I looked! May have to change the order of work and put look first.


----------



## chrisstef

Design change at that stage is tough OF.

I changed a light fixture, swore a bunch, then washed it down with some new front door hardware.

Eat macaroni on sunday.


----------



## Brit

Kev - That's a bummer. I did that myself once. Do you think you could plug that mortise and then once the glue has dried, chop them in the correct places? Once the plug is planed, it might not be noticeable once you have a finish on the piece.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef ^ just about to do that…..........and some wine!

Andy, the good news is it's not on a show face. I'll glue in a repair piece and maybe dowel it as well.


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## terryR

Good stuff, Kevin!
And, Fridge.

we bought a new washer today.


----------



## chrisstef

You SEC guys are weird. That cypress makes up for it though. I wanna touch it. Baby girl on 2 feet. Look the bhog out, another mobile fridge spawn spells trouble for the universe.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah no lie stef. I've come to the conclusion that the milkman must be a good lookin dude.


----------



## duckmilk

Way to go WC, I got a bunch of leftover first quality ply from a friend of mine and most of my jigs are made from that. Nice job on the top.

That's a lot of stuff you accomplished Andy. I'm not that fast, could you come back to the US and do my wife's to-do's some weekend? I'll feed you. BTW, if you test your sharp instruments on the edge of a sheet of paper, it will save the hair on your arm, plus, you can look at the edge of the paper and see if it has any tearout.

That suxs Kev. I agree with the plug, but don't know why you would want to dowel it also, glue should hold well enough.

Fridge, bad shoes, but cute girl. I like your table and the MF #1. Saw your other post about the #1 and think you should put that MF to work.


----------



## ShaneA

Fridge, this may before your time here…so I will cut you some slack. But, I believe we had to do an intevention on Mauricio about the Crocs. Friends don't let friends wear Crocs, and under no circumstances let themeselves be photographed in said Crocs. -5 man points.


----------



## jmartel

Hiked up to the top of that bhog on the left today. Jtired. Here's the view from the top.










Half day left, then the long journey home starting tomorrow. Red eye back to the states.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work fridge. That is a good looking table.

Bummer indeed Kevin. I am on my second set of drawer sides for not looking first. I have lots of templates with corrective notes written on them.

For the drawer front I'm using a piece of yellow heart from John. I think it with the oak top and dark frame will be good put together.


----------



## TheFridge

I know I know.

What about crocs with socks?


----------



## Brit

-10 man points.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fridge, that table is incredible. Really love the legs. The crocs are another story (see Shane's comment above) of course. Also love those smiles; so genuine!


----------



## putty

Here is a Monday morning what's it. Can anyone guess what this is used for. It is heavy and heavily galvanized. The post can be moved to another angled mounting hole. It was my Dad's … pre war.


----------



## terryR

Hard to believe, but my best friend died yesterday at age 65. Several heart attacks and a recent stroke weakened him to the point of no return;a case of pneumonia was too much. His wife is a nurse that I've known for over 20 years, and caved with extensively.

Glen taught me everything I know about framing, plumbing, electrical, and use of power tools in the shop. He built his own home from the ground up, and could repair anything that was ever built. He was an expert shot with a bow, and loved to play his guitar.

Glen will be missed.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Your attention please.

Upon returning to work after two weeks off I have determined that I am, indeed, ready to retire.

That is all.


----------



## ShaneA

Sad to hear Terry.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Terry,

You must have posted that as I was typing my last message. Sorry to hear that about your friend. Most of us have too few really good ones.

A toast - To absent companions


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! @ JBump. hahaha! Hope you braved the storms unscathed 7'.

Nice Tug.

Looks like a gorgeous day Stef.

Thant sucks Dan. WTH?

Dang Kev.

Nice work Fridge, ******************** though.

Sorry about your loss Terry.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Putty, looks like some kind of compression tool but for the love of crocs I can't imagine what it would be made to squeeze.

Terry, sounds like a heavy loss indeed. Sorry.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Terry. Sorry to hear it, Brother.

Make it happen, Tim.

Fridge, I'll back anything you do. From footwear to furniture and anything in between.


----------



## putty

It's a clamp for a Coleman lantern. 
It is made for night fishing, it clamps on the gunnel of a boat

Sorry for your loss Terry!


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, sorry for loosing a good friend. Sounds like a excellent mentor as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Very sorry to hear Terry. Sounds like your friend filled you with up a toolboxes worth of knowledge and that, will never be forgotten.


----------



## 489tad

Terry you were blessed to know him and have him as a friend.


----------



## Tim457

Sorry to hear, Terry, but like others said he left you with knowledge that can't be taken away and you can always remember him by. Strokes and heart attacks make me want to eat less bacon.

Fridge, solid job on that table, impressive curves. Get that #1 on some wood already.

Woodcox, your table looks great also. Was it you that used the plane tapering jig to get the tapers done?


----------



## woodcox

Thank you and yes Tim ,^Paul Sellers a quick video on one similar. I bandsaw most of the waste before planing.

Sorry for your loss Terry.


----------



## Brit

My condolences Terry. Never an easy time when you lose a good friend.


----------



## duckmilk

Sad news Terry, my condolences as well.


----------



## ToddJB

So, currently hashing out a final price with the GC of the project. What fun. This will likely require some back and forth. He is requesting that we come to a solid agreed upon contract price before he finishes all the little odds and ends things - which I agree is fair.

First round - he deducted $1K of stuff, but added on $2860. I've rebutted with saying about $1K of his add-ons make sense and explained how the other stuff is on him, not me.

We'll see how round two goes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yuck!


----------



## chrisstef

You botch it, you own it. But dont discount a couple extra bucks to get him out of your life and your kitchen todd. Bronx tale philosophy.

Reminds me of a job i did a ways back. GC didnt wanna pay for something and i finally just said eff it. "Ok. Im gonna do this for ya but you gotta make me a promise". "Sure, whats that?" "Dont ever call me again." I only wish i could have seen the guys face.


----------



## ToddJB

I feel yeah, Stef. But in my world $1,800 is more than I want to choke down for the experience I've had to endure.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh im with ya. No way im lettin that kinda dough go with a fight. Especially after the death march you went through.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sorry to hear that Terry, sounds like he was a great guy.

Lookin sharp fellas, hoping i can get the time to make something nice soon.

Getting shop condensed, is one step closer. In 3 weeks i will be in kitchen cabinet production mode, which is another step closer. Materials are cut, requiring joinery. Hopin i can post the cabs as a project before Christmas.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn Terry. That's a pretty big suck right there.

Thanks fellas. I think the experiment ended well. I wanna try crazy curvy legs on something small like a jewelry box. Hence the no 1.

Special thanks to the toddster since he's the only one not hatin on the crocs. With socks.


----------



## duckmilk

^ Snakes and chisels bite right through crocks.

Make a list of all the stuff you had to re-do and make yourself, plus all the conversations and his mis-interpretation of said conversations Todd. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn duck, never thought of that. Though for me I'd add kids and squirrel to list as well.



> ^ Snakes and chisels bite right through crocks.
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## DanKrager

Just catching up on 145 posts after a 5 day absence.

Sorry to hear about your friend and mentor, Terry.

Cute offspring Fridge, and nice table!

Lots of other good work going on, too!

I went with traditional plant stand forms, Smitty. QS red oak. Two companion stands 12" square to match this 42".









No one missed me, so carry on! 

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Who says we didn't miss you


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, who's that stranger your talking to?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, looks great! Here's what I came up with:


----------



## DanKrager

That's pretty twisted, Smitty. But it looks cool! Wifey likey?

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's going to downtown StL, in my No. 1 Son's apartment. A small, potted banana tree on top. 12' ceilings, the corner has lots of window glass, so this ought to work!


----------



## ToddJB

Was there some sort of (plant) stand off? Nice work, boys.

Handmade handrail. #bookmatchforlife


----------



## Brit

Sweet Todd. Me likey.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Todd, that's pretty neat. I have to think about hand rails now that the stair case is done. Did you use hand planes like a 45 or 55 or what? I need two hand rails about 20' long and one about 16' long and two of the three will join (somehow) at the top of stairs where the rail turns into a banister.

DanK

(loud clunk) just got it… plant STAND off !!!s LAWL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, how did you make it? Have you posted in-work handrail pics that I missed?


----------



## woodcox

Fine flora furniture.

Those grooves are from Todd's man thumbs. He touched it a lot. I would too.

Man! Why drawers gotta be so fussy? You need a bag of trix to get it right. Right?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Custom made furniture from pops, #1 son is styling.

I like the idea of the trio of stands Dan, it looks great.

That's beautiful Todd.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That handrail looks very nice. With small destroyers roaming my house my first concern is always how will it hold up - this applies to pretty much everything in my life.

When hashing out the final price, don't forget to bill him your normal hourly rate for the templates his crew threw away after you very clearly identified them to not be discarded.


----------



## ShaneA

Todd's negotiation with the contractor feels like must see TV. Hopefully, you have nice accurate notes on the points of contention. Was all of your assistance figured into the initial bid? I have a pretty good imagination, but I don't think it will stretch far enough to understand your plight on this one. I hope it ends well for both of you.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't own any sort of moulding planes. Handrail was made with those router bits I mentioned a week or so ago. The top had to be touched up with a spokeshave.










Smitty not too much to show yet. Here is where we were.










Here is where we ended after last night.










Just wrapped some 3/4 birch around it. Still need to work the shoerail angle, and decide the exact layout for the newel panels.


----------



## chrisstef

Whiskey. Pass the whiskey.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, who s that stranger your talking to?
> 
> - theoldfart


I think someone from Better Homes & Gardens judging from the pic.

Nice stands to both of you. You should name that one Chubby Checker Smitty.

Nice looking handrail Todd. What hardware do you have to attach it to the wall going to the basement?


----------



## ToddJB

No handrail going to the basement, Duck. That stairwell is already narrow at 30". I'm not about to take another 6" off of it. If you need stability you just have to brace yourself off both walls.

This is usually how I do it.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, maybe you should just cover up the steps and make everyone go down there that way.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Is this a great name for a burger joint or what?


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Tim 

I was watching a cooking channel when they were talking about making different things using snack foods. One involved potato chips, chip lined breakfast omelet, so that's what I made this morning. A couple of eggs with green chile, bacon and cheese baked in a 5" cast iron skillet lined with chips.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How was it?


----------



## theoldfart

SOS, working









Took a quick walk with the wife, colors are pretty good


----------



## Tugboater78

Someone asked for a better look at the salvaged pulls i think…










What the drawers are riding on


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow! That's beautiful Kev. Shop is nice too.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice resuse, Tug.



> Wow! That s beautiful Kev. Shop is nice too.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Agreed.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks. We just took out a twenty five year old water heater and replaced it with a wall hung unit. That's going to give me a bit more square footage, Also selling my C'Man 6 1/8" jointer so even more space gained. Time to spread out!


----------



## duckmilk

It was good Tony, coulda used more bacon though.

Nice pictures Kev.

I like those pulls Tug.


----------



## Brit

Work in progress. Fuggin' fiddly.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my, that makes my head and hands hurt just thinking about it. Look forward to some progress pictures though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whoa. That's awesome!


----------



## chrisstef

Dang Andy …. nice work. Do you spread the chips all over the comforter when youre done?


----------



## Brit

No I pick them up and put them in a plastic carrier bag. That photo was taken tonight before I started making any chips.


----------



## ToddJB

You should time laps that ish, Andy.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks tug.

Great project Andy.

Smut goes in the false bottom.


----------



## bandit571

News from the Knee Doctor today…..no surgery required. Uncle Arthur is eating into the underside of the kneecap, though. Maybe a few years down the road, and then they might have to do something. I declined a "shot" into the knee…...hate needles anyway. back to the Family Doctor's office for some "Anti-Arthurian Meds" later.

Internet problems were caused by squirrels sitting up on the telephone pole, chewing into the lines. Phone Company ran a brand new line to my house today! Phone and Internet are now back to normal. Also needed a new CAT5 line from Modem to computer…..cat had chewed the old one…....was down to one wire holding it together.

Think i'll just rest up today, don't want to press my luck…...even if it is Irish Luck..


----------



## TheFridge

Alright. So I know a lot of people that play music. We played a benefit show for someone. The main band used the money to pay for their tshirts and other questionable items.

There was a big spat between members of different bands that is still going on after 7-8 years.

Well the main person negatively involved started another band not long ago. Some of the others he pissed off had his website rerouted to a gayporn page or something like that.

Life can be so awesome sometimes.

Wickedriverrising.com

In case you were wondering stef…


----------



## bandit571

I'd rather watch one from 1970 @ Tanglewood…....Terry Kath and others….


----------



## duckmilk

Andy!!! WOW!!!

All smut should go in false bottoms, or Stef's basement shop, which no woman would visit anyway.

That looks good WC, I'm waiting for the final pictures. Might have to try that sometime,


----------



## jmartel

After looking through the photos, I can say that it's way easier to get nice and sharp photos pretty much anywhere but Seattle. Too much muck in the water here I guess. Still have to edit a ton and pick out the winners. But here's one.


----------



## Tugboater78

Love the character of what will be right front leg…









Dryfit of new long stretchers and front apron. Had to get some ratchet straps out of the truck, none of my clamps can stretch enough.

New apron pieces are syp, top slab is dfir ( may look odd when i throw some finish on it..legs wo, long stretchers ro…


----------



## Brit

> After looking through the photos, I can say that it s way easier to get nice and sharp photos pretty much anywhere but Seattle. Too much muck in the water here I guess. Still have to edit a ton and pick out the winners. But here s one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Tim Laman (wildlife photographer or the year) would be proud Jsnapper. This was his winning photo.










Looking forward to seeing more from your adventures.


----------



## theoldfart

JSoup, nice picture !

SOS, made a few bench appliances to keep the hold fasts company 









And they work!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun stuff Fridge.

I really like the box joint you've done Woodcox.

Nice JShell.

Love those rays Tug.

Enjoy seeing your shop workings Kev, thanks.

So Stef, whiskey?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ok,

Under the heading for "half the people out there should not have a driver's license".

To set this up, a guy has car trouble on I-75 southbound. He pulls over and ends up behind another broken down vehicle. He calls his mother-in-law to come pick him up. She shows up and is too stupid to know that she needs to go past him before she pulls over on the shoulder. She ends up being the back vehicle in a line of three parked vehicles. A Ford Explorer in front, a Dodge Neon in the middle and a Mustang in the rear.

Meanwhile I am motoring along approaching her location. I am going to pass two tractor trailers, both of whom are in the right lane where they belong. I am about two seconds behind the rear truck when the dumb bhog mother-in-law in the Mustang who is too stupid to park somewhere which would allow her to accelerate before merging pulls out right in front of the first truck. No room to accelerate-- she just pulls out in front of him. He throws the binders down, smoke rolling from all 18 wheels and the trailer just starting to un-track when he takes his foot off the break to get control. He manages not to hit her in the rear end.

The rear truck is fast closing the gap and will never get stopped in time so he darts right to avoid the truck in front of him. But by this time he can't see the other two vehicles parked on the shoulder because the first trailer is blocking his view up the right side. They come into view as he moves right but too late. He hits the rear one, drives it into the Ford Explorer parked in front of it which shoots across I-75 between the two tractor trailers without hitting either of them, and it sends the rear vehicle completely through the chain link catch fence and over into the ditch on the right shoulder. Meanwhile, cars were going everywhere to avoid the Explorer as it crashes off the center wall and stops on the left shoulder.

End result is one tractor trailer damaged, two vehicles destroyed, About ten dozen pair of dirty underwear, and no injuries. The dumb B#$%^ driving the Mustang says "I didn't see any traffic". I asked her, and not at all politely, since this is three lane I-75 in rush hour and we KNOW that it is at or above 200% capacity which means over 7,000 vehicles per hour traveling at 70 to 75 MPH why would you need to "see" traffic…are you so stupid that you don't know the traffic is there or did you just assume you were the only one on the road today.

I feel for the truck driver because he hit someone from behind making it legally his fault.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So people drive poorly?


----------



## ShaneA

Interstate etiquette and ability is something that seems to lack more times than not. Thankfully no one was hurt. It is a dangerous place to be Bhogging around.


----------



## Tugboater78

Stupid people shouldnt breed (but sadly they breed the most), much less have a drivers license…

Kevin i need to make some of those, have a nice piece of ash saved to make them from. Whats left of the piece i made for my toolchest's fallfront straps.


----------



## jmartel

After watching drivers in Peru, I'm not going to complain about drivers in the US anymore… Red lights are merely for decoration. The concept of merging is gun it and hope the guy coming loses the game of chicken. Lanes are suggestions, and sometimes you'll get 3 cars wide on a 1 lane per direction street all going the same direction. And they honk their horn at bhogging everything. Drivers in the Caribbean that I've seen have been scary with driving, but they at least follow lights and stop signs.


----------



## bandit571

Just because one has a license to drive in the State of Ohio…..does not mean they know HOW to drive.

Pulled out of walMart over the weekend, using the traffic light. Get going almost up to speed limit….1/2 a block before some DA decides to pull right out in front of me, going across four lanes of traffic, never even looked my way….missed her by about 3'. She is the one that gives blondes a bad name. Scariest four words in the world?

Blond Behind The Wheel.


----------



## terryR

so glad I moved away from I-75.
just too many people trying to get anywhere at the same time. deadly.

Man work today. Busting up the earth's crust with a 5-foot long chisel so I can remove the contents of this hole and place a fence pole. And…another…and…










Averaging 1.5 hours per hole today. carry on,


----------



## terryR

And, here is what I think about the NEW digging tools at the Borg.










Just bought the post hole digger on the right, after 6 hours of farm work, it's bending. The old guy on the left is over 20 years old, and still going strong. I assume Ames cannot afford to heat treat tools and still make a profit? I'll just put the new comfy handles on my old tool, and be happy.


----------



## duckmilk

It also doesn't look like it was factory sharpened.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea T. Redbreast. 3 shots and straight to bed. Another week, week and a half, and ill be outta the woods I hope. Ive been in full bulldog mode lately. Barking at anything and everything that crosses me.

Id take that stupid POS post hold digger back and expect a refund. "If I wanted to strap two tablespoons together I would have." "Ive had farts last longer than this thing did."


----------



## AnthonyReed

With as much fence as you put up Terry why haven't you invested in an auger? I agree with Stef on the post digger.

Sorry man, good luck getting through the next few weeks. I hope it is smooth for you.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've spent enough time around ATL to see what truly poor driving looks like. GM has governed all of their trucks & SUVs at 99mph and I'm convinced it's because of Atlanta! Most Escalades and Denalis are running right at that speed until they crash. It's waaaaay too easy to get a license in this country and even more so to keep one after people do their best to show how badly they shouldn't be on public roads in any capacity.

Terry, looks like you could use a hydraulic earth auger or a tractor PTO driven one.


----------



## ShaneA

Terry, for the Bhogging love of God…buy a Bhogging Tractor with an attachment, or some sort of gas powered machine, and move on with life bud. That would have paid for itself already by now. No need to impress us with your hand tool farming skillz. Maybe you can just rent one for a week, and call a buddy over to help? Even your retired time has a value, and lets not spend it digging holes. We are looking out for you, just like with Fridge and the crocs. You are amongst your E friends here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe even EFrienemies! (for those of us who are passive/aggressive)


----------



## chrisstef

Terry needs a farming intervention from Duck.

How many tractors you got Duck?

Over/Under is 4.5 (both working and non working).


----------



## ShaneA

I will take the over, if it includes mowing devices too.


----------



## terryR

heck, we have a tractor. 26hp piece of crap that won't lift our auger but 2" off the ground. And can only spin that auger in sandy soil. useless tractor! really a noisy lawnmower that never gets started anymore.

Hopefully, I'll be free of the gravel-impacted zone in another day, and digging will be normal.

And, the main reason for the physical labor, is to save tons of $$$. Fencing companies want upwards of $15 a linear foot to install wooden poles. I don't want a $30,000 tractor, or I'll have to keep working it hard to justify the cost! LOL.

Plus, I already spent that money on a new shop.  I'm slow, but the fence will be magnificent. Just like the previous 3,000 feet, dudes.


----------



## ToddJB

That's more manual labor than I want to try to wrap my head around. I'm leery about putting a new fence around the house.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane covets Terry's man hands.


----------



## ShaneA

Mmm, manly farmer man hands.


----------



## duckmilk

Only got one tractor, 3 point hitch, an auger (I can borrow) and a boat-style beer holder. (Will have to borrow the trailer also (hope the tags are current and the lights work)). But, Have Beer, Will Travel, Paladin is on the way


----------



## duckmilk

Been working on a hand tool cabinet. I won't bore you with the pictures of the build, but, this is where I am now. Not up to Smitty's standards, but it should work for me. I am going to add doors with more shelves and hangers for other stuff. Will have to plan that out next week. I would like to give out a thanks to Smitty for some much appreciated inspiration from his "Not Wall Hung" blog. Mine should go more quickly though.










This is what I had before:










But it wouldn't hold all these:










I should have ample room for future tool expansion, I hope.


----------



## Tugboater78

T17 #4 (full wartime trim, no brass, no nickle, painted hardwood knob and tote, rough casting) almost brought back to life. Came into possession as a glob of grease,dirt,rust. Now has new paint and all parts move again. Added some bling with some Chevy Victory Red on the lever cap. Iron had been used to plane rocks, i think. So i have some work to do on it, and the wood, but it seems solid and useable, we shall see in 3 weeks.

Also worked on the back apron on workbench today, need to trim about 1/4" off the rear legs to have it mate back with slab, another thing to see in a few weeks.

Serious storms rolling through our area tonight, figures, always have storms the day before and/or the day i switch from home mode to boat mode.

Looking forward to seeing the toolchest!

Edit: tool cabinet


----------



## DanKrager

Is that the "official" color for Stanley recessed caps?

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Had a T-17 moving around tonight…









Stanley #5-1/2. Colour on the cap is kind of an orange colour.


----------



## bandit571

Off to do a blog about a bit holder…..second "page " is about done..









Even ran out of cuss words tonight…..


----------



## chrisstef

Cmon cubbies!

Edit - not that kind tony.

Double edit: anyone done any mattress shopin lately? Leesa opinions? Were due.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, we got a tempurpedic (sp?) with adjustable head & foot positions, and with a base that you can set for head, back or leg massage. I like it. Only thing I would like in addition is individual side to side adjustable firmness and temp control. Ain't asking too much am I?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In the middle of mattress change-out now. It's like buying insurance: not fun at all.

EDIT: I predict you'll rock that tool cabinet, Duck!


----------



## janikok

removed


----------



## Brit

*Terry* - I've dug my fair share of deep post holes in my time and I have to say, it is a job that will never do again - EVER.

If I were you I would phone up the borg (whatever that is), shout at them (you'll feel better) and say "This is what you're going to do about it. I am going to drive all the way back to your store and you are going to pay for my petrol. You will then give me a full refund for this sub-standard tool that is not fit for purpose." Once you have the refund, go and buy some nice beech or ash and when you get home, stick the kettle on, find a knife and one of your lovely pipes and sit on the porch puffing and whittling two new handles. I am led to believe that every so often it is good etiquette to look up and shout "YOU KIDS GET OFF MY LAWN AND TAKE YOUR DAMN DOG WITH YOU".

Follow these instructions to the letter and I guarantee Karma will be restored.


----------



## putty

We have the tempurpedic like Duck. We very seldom use the adjustable positions, nor the massage. We have had it for 10 ish years. Lately I have been waking up with a sore back, don't know if it is the mattress or my sleeping habits
.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Might go look at this later today, need to research approximately what it weighs first, it even has a single phase motor already: https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/atq/5821397343.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ten years is what we got out of ours too, putty. We're on a Serta iComfort Hybrid right now and it SUCKS. Going to total foam Serta Savant III once the 30 day return policy is complete


----------



## bandit571

I turned these two down a while back….









The smaller one did have a motor, the larger one needed a line shaft drive. Didn't have the room for either of them, let alone the lathe they had..









All-belt drive?


----------



## jmartel

Stef, we have a Beautyrest pillowtop, bought at Macys. I hate memory foam mattresses. This is by far the best mattress I've ever slept on. It was spendy, but totally worth it. Downside of pillow top ones is that it's not flippable, and it's about 15" thick and over 100 lbs. Some sheets don't cover real well on super thick mattresses.

If you do want memory foam mattresses, check out costco. Supposed to be just as good as temperpedic at like 1/4 the price. Plus Costco has the best return policy ever. I think you can return it even over a year later if you wanted.


----------



## Mosquito

big block, that is pretty sweet. There's a couple similar ones on our local Craigslist (or at least there was). One of the sellers on there said that he guessed it weighed around 1200 pounds, but no idea on the accuracy of that.

Also, my drill press is back in service now


----------



## ShaneA

The last mattress I had was a Stearns and Foster. Got it on a smoking deal, cause they are kind of spendy. It was dreamy. Didn't transfer motion, lasted a while. Now I have one of the lesser brands…cant remember just which one. It is comfortable, but I also wake up sometimes with a sore back. I too wonder if it is the mattress or if it is me and my sleeping posture. It is a king size and I think I paid a little under a $1K for the king set. Most mattresses now are not flippable like they used to be. Box springs, are not really needed depending on the support/set of the bed frame. One way to save a few bones would be to buy low level/lesser brand box springs…if needed, and higher end mattress. I remember thinking when we bought the Stearns and Foster that the $520 for the box springs was a rip off. I could have just gotten two twin XL no namers and saved a few hundred bucks. Mattresses are important stuff. I am sad I had to skimp last time because I was poor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ cubs. I predict you pay way too much and see very little difference in your sleep comfort from your old mattress: salesmen.

Looking good Duck. Thanks for the pics.

Andy is not leading you astray Terry.

Nice work Mos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think Shane is getting soft in his old age and that he's coddling his tenderness with overpriced mattresses.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm certain ill pay too much. That's how car buying and mattress buying goes doesn't it? Sucker you in with that new fancy isht … ooooh shiny. My beef with those temperpedic joints is that I sleep hot. I don't want to have to keep the house cold to make sure I don't make up like Shane in a hot dog eating contest.

Costco is a good idea jmart. Macy's too. My MIL still gets a 20% discount and if I catch it on sale we'd get the sale price and then another 20% off of that.


----------



## ToddJB

> I predict you pay way too much and see very little difference in your sleep comfort from your old mattress: salesmen.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


That would be my fear. And I just expect way too much out of products.

Yeti, that is one big momma. I would actually want that one to be 3ph. A VFD on it giving you infinite speed control without switching belts would be awesome.

Mos, what was the deal? You just needed a new cord and added a ground?


----------



## terryR

Borg == big orange store, Andy. I'm so glad you don't have them!










dudes are bringing our new washer tomorrow, so I plan to stash the useless post hole digger in their truck. I don't deserve my money back since it was MY fault for purchasing a tool-shaped object from them. I know better!

Shane, don't forget, my farmer's hands are backed by a nursing degree. LOL!


----------



## TheFridge

That nursing degree better be in beer Terry or we're gonna have to deduct points.


----------



## jmartel

> My beef with those temperpedic joints is that I sleep hot.
> 
> - chrisstef


There's a new mattress from them that is supposedly cooler. But I've never slept on one. I strongly dislike all memory foam mattresses.

We got our box springs included for like $1 or whatever the promotion was at the time. And free delivery was a godsend for having to bring a 100+lb mattress up to the 3rd floor of a townhouse.


----------



## bandit571

> That nursing degree better be in beer Terry or we re gonna have to deduct points.
> 
> - TheFridge


Or, change his name to "Klinger"?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wouldn't bash the nursing degree, around here even when they were offered, a two year RN degree would easily net anyone with a few years experience a 6 figure deal while being able to set your own hours.


----------



## Brit

I can't believe you all know the make and model of your bhoggin' mattresses. No man points for anyone today.

BTW - I enjoyed the fight last night. Shame we can't discuss that. Would love to know what you guys think of the election.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, I don't know what my mattress is. The landlord of the last house we rented gave it to us because the previous owners left it. Do I get man points for lack of knowledge and grossness?


----------



## ShaneA

No man points, but maybe bed bugs?

Edit: They televise the US presidential debates in the UK?


----------



## ToddJB

Also, I would love to talk politics with you too. I'm fascinated to know what folks on the side of the pond think about this.


----------



## chrisstef

I think its a bhoggin embarrassment Andy.


----------



## ShaneA

Think of the comedic fodder both will be able to provide. Stand up comics world wide are rooting for Trump especially. He is just the personification that the "reality tv" culture is taking over the world.

Tony Reed would have been by my choice. Just sayin'


----------



## ToddJB

Speak with your vote, Shane. There are provisions for such desires.


----------



## TheFridge

After the whole Benghazi deal, Hillary can burn in hell. I'm done and will say no more.

Mom, sister, and sister in law are nurses. Nursing beer is also a worthwhile degree for fencepostologists. I hear alcoholic hydration is good for the soul during hard work.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I love Fridge.

If you're like me, I usually have no idea what to trust when it comes to news, and I don't have (take) the time to sift through endless BS from both sides.

So I like these dudes - 




Ton of info condensed and edited into a digestible video that tries to look at situations objectively.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, what was the deal? You just needed a new cord and added a ground?
> 
> - ToddJB


Last week it just up and quit. I was using it, turned it off, unplugged it. Went to use it again, plugged it in, nothing. Tested continuity in between the two posts in the motor, through the switch, and narrowed it down to the hot wire being broken or disconnected somewhere in the power cable. So I bought a new power cord, and added a ground at the same time.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> BTW - I enjoyed the fight last night. Shame we can t discuss that. Would love to know what you guys think of the election.
> 
> - Brit


At the risk of talking politics….


----------



## darinS

I'm with Tim ^

Stef- Got a Stearns and Foster pillow top. Love it. Little pricey, but a da**ed good mattress. The wife has back problems and she sleeps very easily on this. Would definitely buy another when the time comes.


----------



## Hammerthumb

When buying a mattress, one must consider other things than just sleep. I'm sure Tony will concur.


----------



## KelvinGrove

We got a new mattress a few years back. When asked by her co-workers, "what did you get for Christmas?" the Empress of the Galaxy took great delight in answering "we bought a new home entertainment center".


----------



## Tim457

Hah Tim, did you get the model with the quarter slot for the vibration massage? I can't remember the brand mattress we got, but it's from a local family furniture place and supposedly made in the US. Wasn't any more than the advertised brands, and I didn't feel cheated. The other times I've bought mattresses I always felt they were shady and since they never carry the same models of mattresses at different stores, they're basically impossible to compare without more work than I care to put in.


----------



## jmartel

> When buying a mattress, one must consider other things than just sleep. I m sure Tony will concur.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Hence another reason why memory foam sucks.


----------



## jmartel

Since I know some of you love my nudi photos, here's another one from the trip. Tambja mullineri.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> When buying a mattress, one must consider other things than just sleep. I m sure Tony will concur.
> 
> - Hammerthumb
> 
> Hence another reason why memory foam sucks.
> 
> - jmartel


Kind of like putting shock absorbers on a trampoline, you just can't have as much fun!


----------



## terryR

JAwesome, that's pretty.
Very well lit, how deep were you diving?


----------



## TheFridge

Got love them nudis


----------



## jmartel

That one was probably in the 70ish ft range. The whole week was anywhere between 108 ft and 60ish ft. I've got an external strobe for light. I need to buy a second one. Right now the wife and I are talking about maybe doing a quick Hawaii trip in the near future, so I'll probably buy a second one before that.

Here's a link to full size photo. You can see the detail in the antenna looking things.


__
https://flic.kr/p/29826269913

Also, Tim, this is my preference:


----------



## jmartel

Whale sharks. First one was easily 40+ft long. Second one was a juvenile and pretty small. Probably under 20ft.



















Here's a not very good photo of the first whale shark, with another diver for scale. The only other shot I got of it was basically just all spots since it was about 5 feet from me.










Some Hammerheads




























And when the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's a Moray…


----------



## CL810

Pics are really good Jphoto.


----------



## Brit

Jmart - Fantastic photos but weren't you scared when those mothers swam by so close to you. I think if it was me, the water would be a lot more cloudy. LOL.


----------



## woodcox

Nice pics man. It looks like they have plenty to nosh on.

"It's autumn sunrise." 









Top and drawer left to finish.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice table WC.

I think I may have peed myself a little just looking at the picture with the multiple sharks in it. Probably not a hobby I am looking to take up.


----------



## theoldfart

Beautiful work WC.


----------



## ToddJB

That table looks great, WC. I like it.

Nice pics Jlamourshots


----------



## JayT

Some killer pics, jphotog. How much of a zoom did you have to get that moray pic? I'd be far more fearful about getting close to one of those than the sharks.

Table is looking good, WC.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jdiver, great looking pictures! I've only taken a few snorkeling with a cheap allegedly waterproof camera that didn't turn out too great. I'm sure getting down that far is much better than even the best aquariums. Don't let the Georgia Aquarium know there's that may whale sharks down there, they've been going through those like cheap hookers. Some things just aren't meant be be caged!


----------



## terryR

Great looking table, WC!


----------



## smitdog

Wow JMart, those are just awesome, I'm so jelly! That second hammer has a look on his face like you caught him in the bathroom with a nudi mag, ha! And that Moray is cool, they are just so gnarly looking, they were always one of my favorite sea creatures.


----------



## chrisstef

Aside from the sea cucumbers ^


----------



## jmartel

Thanks everyone. Still have lots to go through, but that's at least a first batch of promising ones.



> I think I may have peed myself a little just looking at the picture with the multiple sharks in it. Probably not a hobby I am looking to take up.
> 
> - ShaneA


Well, you can go diving all your life and not see sharks. Just depends on where you go diving. Caribbean diving is warm, super clear, and very little sharks. This trip was intended specifically to get as close as possible to as many hammerheads as possible. The Galapagos and Cocos Islands are the main places where they group up and school by the hundreds. One of these days I'll be going down to Guadalupe and go cage diving with Great Whites. Just gotta get the time and money.



> Some killer pics, jphotog. How much of a zoom did you have to get that moray pic? I d be far more fearful about getting close to one of those than the sharks.
> 
> - JayT


Very little zoom. I was probably less than 8" away from the eel. In water, the further away you are, the worse the detail/color is. Look at the Whale shark photo vs the moray photo as an example. Just so long as you don't poke or grab them, they typically don't bite. We had some swimming across our laps while sitting and watching the sharks.



> Jdiver, great looking pictures! I ve only taken a few snorkeling with a cheap allegedly waterproof camera that didn t turn out too great. I m sure getting down that far is much better than even the best aquariums. Don t let the Georgia Aquarium know there s that may whale sharks down there, they ve been going through those like cheap hookers. Some things just aren t meant be be caged!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Biggest thing is lighting. Water robs the light very quickly. Strobes make the biggest difference out of anything else. But you gotta get them away from the camera. If you look at the 3rd whale shark photo, you'll see the diver has a white canister to his right. That's one of the 2 strobes on his camera rig. Unfortunately, taking photos underwater is one situation where you gotta drop some money on serious equipment to get anything usable.



> Wow JMart, those are just awesome, I m so jelly! That second hammer has a look on his face like you caught him in the bathroom with a nudi mag, ha! And that Moray is cool, they are just so gnarly looking, they were always one of my favorite sea creatures.
> 
> - smitdog


Well I essentially did. Hammerheads are extremely skittish, so you have to hide between rocks and whenever one gets within 20 ft or so, hold your breath so the bubbles don't scare it away. Once it got within about 10ft or so, you pop up real quick and take a photo before they run away.



> Aside from the sea cucumbers ^
> 
> - chrisstef


Especially the spiked ones.



> Jmart - Fantastic photos but weren t you scared when those mothers swam by so close to you. I think if it was me, the water would be a lot more cloudy. LOL.
> 
> - Brit


Nah. None of those sharks will harm a diver. The biggest ones I'd be weary about are bull sharks. I'll dive with a tiger shark no problem because they'll leave you alone. Bull sharks eat anything and everything. Great whites I'll use a cage, but that's because they chum the water to bring them in close. Any shark while it's feeding is going to be a little dangerous.


----------



## jmartel

That's a great looking table, WC. Are you going to give the top and drawer the ebony treatment as well?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic shots JMoney. Thanks man.

Woodcox I absolutely love that table! Brilliant.

Eat one Stef.


----------



## TheFridge

Shiver me timbers…


----------



## chrisstef

Super handsome lookin table Woody.

You eat one Tony.

If you eat a sea cucumber are you still a vegetarian?

Chilly on the bayou today Fridgey?


----------



## Brit

Loving that table Woodcox. What did you use to ebonize the legs?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Breezy.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks fellas. Pine legs with just two coats of general finishes water based ebony. The front is yellow heart. I am going to try and get the oak to match.


----------



## TheFridge

Just a bit stef. 90 yesterday and 60 today. Finally some cool weather.

But the shiver me timbers really refered to the studded sea cuc that sounded like fun.

Edit: lookin good cox


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap, great pics Jmart, those whale sharks are YUGE! The Eel has the 'BACK OUT!' (Raleigh from the Sublime Robbin the Hood) look on his face. Man you cray cray for wanting to get in the cage and swim with great whites though.

Fuggin fantastic work on that table Dub-Cox, it's a beaut!

Lol @ jarretts love of sea cucumbers.

Fri-dilla!


----------



## jmartel

> Man you cray cray for wanting to get in the cage and swim with great whites though.
> 
> - 7Footer


Nah, they're friendly. They just want to get into the cages because they think the humans are stuck and need help.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, chilly here today, too! Almost 90 yesterday…but had to dig out mid weight poly to plant fence poles this morning.

Bidding on this one for my B-day,


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I saw that vid the other day. HA! Just trying to help for sure!


----------



## Mosquito

That's quite the large plane Terry… even if she is only as tall as your wife (or mine, for that matter) lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

Discussion of scotch whiskey today…this came up. File it under "real men putting tough guys in their place".


----------



## chrisstef

How many times you fapped to it KG?


----------



## Brit

> Man you cray cray for wanting to get in the cage and swim with great whites though.
> 
> - 7Footer
> 
> Nah, they re friendly. They just want to get into the cages because they think the humans are stuck and need help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Remember grasshopper, not all opportunities should be taken…


----------



## Brit

Terry - I like her shoes. LOL.


----------



## 489tad

WC the table is sweet!

JHugestones amazing pictures and a trip of a lifetime. Your wife does this with you, that is so cool.


----------



## chrisstef

Soooo our coach just called a fake, fake field goal. Bring out the fg team. Put them in an offensive formation. Shift to fg formation. Rush the snap. Kick hits the upright. What the everloving eff.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, the point is…. if you know you're gonna lose. At least look creative doing it.

Can you say butthole puckered?


----------



## woodcox

Dang fridge! No purple in the shop!


----------



## ShaneA

Dude? That is for the wood. Not your arm.


----------



## chrisstef

Like lining up to fake a field n sayin eff it this aint gonna work. Kick! Kick! Chinese fire drill.

Way too close fridge. Holy crap man. Back to medium shirts in the shop. Wheres the guard?


----------



## JayT

How in the world do you get the arm of a short sleeve shirt that close to the jointer, dude? Glad you're OK, though. Someone has to keep the middle school level humor going around here.


----------



## theoldfart

Geeeezues Fridge! Stand away from the machine and go do something else bud.


----------



## jmartel

Fridge, I think the solution is for you only to wear sleeveless shirts like a true bro in the shop. Goes good with your crocs.



> JHugestones amazing pictures and a trip of a lifetime. Your wife does this with you, that is so cool.
> 
> - 489tad


The downside of having a wife that also rides motorcycles, dives, camps, etc. is that I have to buy twice the gear. Makes it easy to find a dive buddy, though.


----------



## 7Footer

JHugestones! hahahaha!

What the hell, Stef. LOL

Holy hell Fridge, glad it wasn't worse! Quit trimming your pit hair with the shelix ya turd.

I think most of you know about my love of snobby northwest craft breweries, well the other night I was scouring the wall of 22's at the grocery stoh, and behind the current seasonal special (Czech Your Head Pilsner) made by my favorite brewery, I notice this label I haven't seen before. Reach my go go gadget arms back and grab this bottle. It's an American Double / Imperial Citrus IPA, 121 IBU's (Highest I've ever seen is 105) and 8.3% booze. It might be the best beer I've ever tasted. It's basically the big Sister of one of my all time favorites Citrus Mistress. I give you - Macho Libre! It's like nectar.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Geezer Fridg…that hurts to think about.


----------



## TheFridge

What is a guard? 

Way too close. Looks like jaws attacked it but spared my arm. Told the old lady it had a "rip" when she saw it balled up in the garbage.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, was that a long or short sleeved shirt? Dang.

Todd's woes have been very entertaining. Thank you for that Todd. Would have made a great reality show.

I was in the in Omaha area, so I haaaadd to stop by and see my old lumber buddy, Paul. He was running his ol' mill…just as I remembered him. Workin hard in his 80's


----------



## TheFridge

Long sleeve turned short sleeve


----------



## TheFridge

Leonard Fournette: 7 rushes for 249 & 3 tds


----------



## 489tad

Fridge, what the heck man? Glad you good.

Cubs win. Ohio State looses to Penn State, ouch. There goes the national championship.


----------



## ToddJB

Goodness Fridge. That's some scary ish, Brother.


----------



## chrisstef

How bout them cubbies.

No more beer and doritos before bed. Woke up at 2 to drive the porcelain bus. FYI - cool ranch tastes the same on the way out.

Spent an hour in the shop tinkering with a lil 8" disston saw. Been a while.


----------



## terryR

Glad your arm is still attached, Fridge! put the guard back on, PLEASE!

Awesome shot of Paul's mill. Looks like a great place to spend the day.

guess I'm not the only one who doesn't tell the wife these sort of things?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> No more beer and doritos before bed. Woke up at 2 to drive the porcelain bus. FYI - cool ranch tastes the same on the way out.
> 
> - chrisstef


Knealling at the porcelain alter, praying to the great God RRRAAAALLLPH to pleeease deliver him to eeeeuuuuurrrrope in his BLUUUUE BUUUUIIICK!

JUST file it under "getting what you deserve"


----------



## KelvinGrove

You can estimate a drunk's by listening to them puke.

Teens - AAUUUUUGGGGHHHHHHH

20's - AAUUUUUGGGGHHHHHHH. Ahh ahhh ahhh

30's - AAUUUUUGGGGHHHHHHH. Ahh ahhh ahhh,,,,, ohhh god

40's - AAUUUUUGGGGHHHHHHH. Ahh ahhh ahhh,,,,, ohhh god…. I'll never do that again!

50's - AAUUUUUGGGGHHHHHHH. Ahh ahhh ahhh,,,,, ohhh god…. I'll never do that again! THIS TIME I PROMISE

60's - AAUUUUUGGGGHHHHHHH. GOD? PLEASE JUST KILL ME NOW!


----------



## summerfi

Red, did you come home with any nice figured walnut? I'm running low. ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ heh. I did take home a big 2×14 x 6ft slab with a bunch of figure on one end…..but I've got a special project in mind. I can always find and send more bud.

I'm huntin leather for my chair now. I've got a week of staycation. Bet I can finish that bugger.


----------



## jmartel

What are you going to do with your other Morris chair, Red?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've got room for both. Actually, my wife has taken over my first chair….and I need another for me.










Little Aubrey is showing you how comfortable the arms of this chair will be. Right after this pic my son made a joke about us hangin in the shop all the time. Aubrey said, "I don't think he realizes how cool you are Dad."

That's my girl. Extra scoop of ice cream for you.


----------



## theoldfart

Two scoops Red, she's a real keeper!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, I must admit that this morning I considered entering upon a life of crime…specifically, hijacking trucks.

Saw this one North bound I-75 at the I-24 split. An entire tractor trailer load of…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think we need Monday Pep Talk:





View on YouTube

I friggin love that vid.

"You got air comin through your nose…."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang Fridge.


----------



## smitdog

Holy sea cucumbers Fridge! Buttpuckering is an understatement, I'll bet you darn near turned inside out! Like Stef said, time to rock the shmedium from now on…

Fast and Furious style hijacking called for Tim

Kid President is hilarious

BRK - Your daughter is adorable and her comment sounds like something my daughter would say, however I am completely convinced if she was out in my shop for more than 30 seconds she would probably cut off her hand… She has the bad combination of "know-it-all-syndrome" and "no healthy respect for anything dangerous"!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Little miss Red is cute as a button. Good on her for looking out for dad's tender sensibilities. Cool pictures of the mill too, thank ya.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. Update on Round 2 of pricing finalization.

Reminder - here's were we left off.



> So, currently hashing out a final price with the GC of the project. What fun. This will likely require some back and forth. He is requesting that we come to a solid agreed upon contract price before he finishes all the little odds and ends things - which I agree is fair.
> 
> First round - he deducted $1K of stuff, but added on $2860. I ve rebutted with saying about $1K of his add-ons make sense and explained how the other stuff is on him, not me.
> 
> We ll see how round two goes.
> 
> - ToddJB


My reply to his initial communication was sent on Monday. Didn't hear back from him until Friday saying, "Have you had a chance to look at the adjusted bill" - He "missed" my return email apparently - so I resent it on Friday. This morning I get an email back from him attempting to negate all of my comments and saying things like "That was not in the contract" on the items he wants me to pay for, but in his next sentence he wants to charge me more for items that were in the contract but his suppliers costs changed so he expects me to cover those. This is a joke.

I didn't acknowledge any of his statements one way or the other. I just copied and pasted his statement back to him of "keep in mind that is not what I'm asking for, that's just what has been paid… I just want to come to an agreement we can both feel comfortable with" and asked him to tell me exactly what price he is "comfortable with". I'm at a loss attempting to have a reason based discussion with him. Anyone who has kids under 5 should know exactly the kind of frustration I am experiencing.


----------



## Mosquito

ugh, that's annoying Todd…


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds rough Todd. Hopefully, there is a number in there that works for both parties. Sounds like he should be careful with what was in the contract, and what wasn't. His supplier's cost changing feels like his problem to me. Now, I see it is your problem. Got any lawyer buddies? lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Todd.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Red, do you have a source of the cushions?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tim, I always seek out small-time upholsterers. I had a great one back in Council Bluffs. If I can't find one here, I'll take my chair back to that guy. I ordered a dark brown leather hide last night. Stoked.

Todd, I would have to hash that out in person. Meet him over coffee or something. Emails lose tone….meaning…etc. Like certain Ljs posts.

Just play cool. Like this didn't happen.










The domino wasn't the best method to attach the arms, but I wanted to try.

I just laughed at the mistake. Must be aging gracefully. That….and I'm a pimp at repairs….


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, I always seek out small-time upholsterers. I had a great one back in Council Bluffs. If I can t find one here, I ll take my chair back to that guy. I ordered a dark brown leather hide last night. Stoked.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I have a cousin in Council Bluffs. I think I can talk her into helping me out. Would it be possible to PM me contact information for the guy?


----------



## ShaneA

It looks like it could have worked, if your layout skillz would have been better. no?


----------



## ToddJB

Red, that's the problem - I've had to resort to written based communication to keep from striking him. Outside of family stuff I don't really ever experience anger, but this dude makes me want to be violent. He must be hitting one something deep seeded. I'll let you guys psychoanalyze that.

Nice fix. Would you have still laughed if it were in a less hidden location?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good point about hashing it out in person BRK.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! I typed that before I saw the banker's rage surface. You are one of the most calm on the thread.

Really? Strike him? Damn I wanna see that.


----------



## ShaneA

Bankers don't do rage they do lawyers, liens and withholdings. As an accountant you should know that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly. Thus the novelty of this situation.

My wording/typing was misleading. I meant *our* banker's rage, not a rage of the bankers common to the whole species.


----------



## chrisstef

Price escalation, unless noted in the contract verbiage, is not your issue. He shoulda shopped harder or done his diligence during his initial estimate. Just because you thought a sheet of drywall was $15 and its really $17 aint my problem homey, you bid it, not me. The only time that ive ever seen the ability to charge for escalation is if the bid went in a substantial time prior to the beginning of construction. It looks to me like he thinks he's up $1860 and you think he's up $860 (give or take). If you meet him in the middle at say $1300 would that satisfy both parties? I'm not tryin to spend your money but I am tryin to save dude guys face from some ginger rage. Ive got a feeling he's a hair pulling kinda guy and id hate to see you lose those gorgeous red locks.

A fix aint hard when youre cheating red. If you wanna impress me throw that premade domino aside and make new one. A 3 testicled lemur coulda fixed that lol. Anyway, good to see ya posting. Ohh …. I forgot to mention …. your daughters a liar.

I missed ya. Actually I missed breaking your stones.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> It looks like it could have worked, if your layout skillz would have been better. no?
> 
> - ShaneA


Ya Shane, it works fine. It's just that the layout takes even longer than having a tenon on the leg imo. Plus, I think this is a case where the real tenon would be stronger. I triple-dominoed the sides. Should be good there.

My goof was that I set the domino on the outside line….not the center.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah man - the most ridiculous crap can happen at work and I'm like the Toddi Lama up in this piece. Or a friend bhogs me over - and I'm all about trying to look at their situation. Yada yada yada. But this dude… he's got my goat. I'd guess it's a large combination of factors. (Ha. I just started to list out those factors and started to get more angry… so I just deleted about 3 paragraphs)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Tim, I always seek out small-time upholsterers. I had a great one back in Council Bluffs. If I can t find one here, I ll take my chair back to that guy. I ordered a dark brown leather hide last night. Stoked.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> I have a cousin in Council Bluffs. I think I can talk her into helping me out. Would it be possible to PM me contact information for the guy?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I doubt he minds the advertising:










Dude works out of his garage, but he is very reasonable….and does great work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahaha!!!! @ angry typing. Damn I am sorry man.

Fuggin' Stef laying out some love for BRK.


----------



## ToddJB

Outside of line items for the work this is the ONLY thing his "contract" says


----------



## BigRedKnothead

If its that bad Todd, you might just have to offer a "settlement" amount you can live with. Justify it a bit if you want. Let him know he can accept it (and sign that he's been paid in full) or he can pursue the funds legally. We all know he doesn't want to do that.

Stefarina, I've told you several times to keep your dirty mitts off my stones.


----------



## chrisstef

Its ok red, i just realized that i sharpened the first 2" of an 8" saw at 25* rake instead of 5*. Reaf my angleometer backwards.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice table WC

Fantastic pictures Jinsertfunnywordhere

Wow Fridge

Daughter is definitely a keeper Red

Your story has me on the edge of my seat Todd


----------



## ToddJB

I'm guessing that's what it will come to, Red.

That sucks, Stef. You use the Veritas one? I've heard multiple people doing that. Walden being one of them.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea thats the one. Its not very intuitive and im not very smart. A bad combo come to find out lol.


----------



## JayT

> Aubrey said, "I don t think he realizes how cool you are Dad."
> 
> That s my girl. Extra scoop of ice cream for you.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Not to burst your bubble, Red, but you realize she will only think that until she is about your son's age, right? Treasure it while you can.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is it going to require rejointing and starting over?


----------



## ToddJB

She will do it for as long as those extra scoops of ice cream keep coming her way.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maybe so Jay. Our youngest has always been the one who enjoyed my shop. That goofy girl will craft/design to her hearts content. She has an uncanny ability to focus on one task for her age.

Made this last week. I kinda like it. The colors are nail polish. Notice the domino on the right…lol


----------



## chrisstef

> Is it going to require rejointing and starting over?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Yea. Sure will. Probably 3 or 4 times over. Good thing is that its a short plate. Bad news is thats its 16ppi


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I just bought some curly white oak. $10 a bf, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh lawd ….


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, cause I know you were so concerned.










That's the biggest and second biggest pans we have. We do have a wok that is slightly too large, but we've never used it to my knowledge, but I did just realize that it was designed so that the handle easily unscrews, I'm sure for that exact reason.


----------



## jmartel

Dang that's some tight curl. Toight like a toiger.


----------



## chrisstef

Next size up in that model of sink was a bathtub. I can dig it todd.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice sink Todd, wish ours was that large.

Was the wrong rake on the toe or the heel Stef?


----------



## duckmilk

> EDIT: I predict you ll rock that tool cabinet, Duck!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Just catching up the reading from 4 days out of state. Thanks for the encouragement Smitty. Can I take as long as you did?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Todd this guy's a real piece of work. Despite how bad it appears to be going (soap opera style) you seem to be well composed nonetheless. I know a couple folks that would have made this guy disappear a while ago if he did to them half of what he's done to you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Gotta watch those freshly planed edges. No board makes me bleed my own blood!!


----------



## Brit

Must be the week for it Red. I left some Rh Positive on my carving project last night.


----------



## chrisstef

Duck - it was at the heel thankfully. Ive got most of the ugliness out as of last night. One more trip through and itll be back in good shape. Now i can see how people mangle saw teeth though. Send a file through with the triangular point down and its a world of ugly.

Dont cut off any freckles rojo. Youll infect the whole piece with ginger.


----------



## jmartel

No one wants to get ginger-vitus here. Make sure you sterilize everything, Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Todd. I like the front apron on your sink; industrial, easy in and out + cleaning. But I am still not sold on the split.

Nice design lil miss Red, keep it up.

Glad you're getting it settled Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it JLame.


----------



## summerfi

If a project's not worth shedding a little blood over, it's not worth doing. Just sayin'.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- you want me to inject who with a little gingah-vitus?

Goofy, I've gotten so comfortable freehanding a little 1/8" bit (inlays), that I rarely make a jig for stuff like this anymore.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Also Todd, I was thinin', there's nothing unethical about giving your contractor a "take it or leave it." Dude didn't live up to his end of the bargain at all….even if he doesn't have the mental complicity to understand it.

Worse case, he takes you to small claims court, and you have to print months of this thread for evidence. Poor judge.


----------



## jmartel

> If a project s not worth shedding a little blood over, it s not worth doing. Just sayin .
> 
> - summerfi


Just don't take it to the extreme like I did where you require stitches. Luckily the scar on my forehead is pretty well hidden now.


----------



## woodcox

I finished this today. I think the color came out ok.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dig. It.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks better than OK to me. Very clean looking.


----------



## chrisstef

Stef likey


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aside from this Tuesday feeling like it should already be Thursday; today has entailed: a house guest counting the quantity and location of my condom supply (then sending a text expressing their concern over it), a paper wasp landing on my shoulder here in the office, and I can't find a replacement for the bent spring on my lawn mower.

I need a rally cap for this week. I'm annoyed.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony that is one of the weirder things I've heard. "Oh you missed some! Make sure you check in fridge - cheese drawer. Oh, and the ones in the garbage disposal have a secert passage stick your hand in first then flip the switch to open the hidden door"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin' odd for sure. In a creepy-clingy sort of way. Yikes.

Haha! @ ground hand for snooping though people's ish.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Getting ready to by 96K worth of stuff from a vendor. Due to some changes I need add on security software. Vendor tells me well, in order to do that you need different equipment to run that software. New price, $114K. Hey, I can buy this from another vendor at a lower price. "Nope, the add on software is proprietary." Call the other vendor…. not only is the add on NOT proprietary, it's free.

Guess who won't even get the 96K, much less the 114.


----------



## Brit

I saw some hazy photos of some pig stickers on ebay with no indication as to their sizes, so I sent the seller an email to try and find out. This is what I said:

"Hi, Please can you tell me the sizes of the two smallest chisels and whether or not they are made by I. Sorby. I. Sorby made mortise chisels in the following sizes 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 7/16", 1/2", 9/16", 3/4" so if you measure across the back of the chisels, they should match one of these sizes."

This is his reply:

"I'm afraid maths isn't my strongest subject so here goes.
One measures 3 notches on the cm scale and one measures 4 notches on the cm scale."

Not the sharpest tool in the box is he?.


----------



## chrisstef

Dude. A guest snoopin around for jimmy's? You should just throw those homemade bondage vids on a loop to remotely turn on at any given time. You'll be single livin in no time again brother.

KG - people aint so smart now a days.

I just got an email from a super. "Another subcontractor said it was so dusty they couldn't work today." Well no bhog. What part about demolishing 200' of 26' high block wall did you think wasn't going to be dusty? You wanted it done fast. Fast is what youre getting. Whats next? Its too noisy?

I really hope this is the last week I need to be in full bulldog mode.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh boy Andy. Just send me a picture with a ruler aside it and we'll save the math for the smarty pants people.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That's an amazing response, Andy. "Uh, I'm not too sure, it's definitely wider than the distance between my eyebrows, but not as wide as the gap between my teeth"

Stef, did you just send him a pic of your licence plate?


----------



## theoldfart

^ seems to have a lot to say! pm'ed Cricket. he's toast


----------



## Brit

Shame these pricks do so much damage all over the site before they're history though. Wouldn't it be great if you could remotely blow up their computer?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am single living Stef, I just thought kicking her out at 5am when I was out the door for work was harsh. Rifling through drawers and such is bush league.

Haha! Your work is nonstop pulling your chain this month, hope you don't get loose and bite someone.


----------



## ShaneA

Better cut that one loose T. Not only sounds Bush League, but also kind of scary in a stalker sort of way. Maybe not even so much as she did it, but more calling you on it.

Edit: There could be 2nd Homeland Security sighting up in the Bhog. Not only for you pyros, but now some stuff…that who knows what it says.


----------



## summerfi

69 posts in 51 minutes, that's a busy boy. I think we've been hacked by a cyber terrorist.
I'll never understand the logic of someone who thinks they're going to sell you something after they've spammed your site.


----------



## AnthonyReed

In the works Shane. Thanks.


----------



## Brit

Don't panic Shane. It was about cleaning products and pesticides.

Tony - Sounds like a bunny boiler dude, but if she has nice handles fair enough.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! @ bunny boiler. Nice handles indeed, that's not enough in my estimation however.


----------



## chrisstef

Off to google bunny boiler.


----------



## Brit

It is a reference to the film Fatal Attraction Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not into Rom-Coms


----------



## AnthonyReed

What kind of savage doesn't close the lid on the toothpaste?

Ha! @ Rom-Coms.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Time to get live. Time to represent.





View on YouTube


----------



## chrisstef

Youll love the dried glue textured chunk on gour toothbrush in the morning T. Dont sweat it.

Rootin for Wrigley here.


----------



## Tim457

Holy sht Tony, you sure attract the stage 5 clingers. Where do you find these girls? When you said houseguest I first thought it was your aunt or mom chastising you either for not having a large enough supply or too large.

Andy looks like too much maths over there and not enough math.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This is the first time I've been annoyed the goofy "all star winner gets home field" deal. Hope our DH hits a grand slam. Justice.


----------



## jmartel

When you need to pick up steaks from Costco, but you don't want to pay for the car on the ferry…










Managed to fit 2 packs of steaks, Flautas, and a cube of butter in there with some room to spare.


----------



## TheFridge

I think someone just put a jihad on us  X10

He must really hate us. Gingers especially.


----------



## duckmilk

Holy crap, what was that Bhoggin spam!!! Looks like we should post more pictures of swine and neckked wimmen! (Sorry Cricket, just kidding) When I saw that, I deleted all history browsing and shut it down.

What were you guys talking about anyway?

Jmeat, we just bought a half beef. I called the processer to tell him how I wanted to be cut. Severely disappointed in the steaks. I asked for 3/4" to 7/8" thick steaks and the first package I opened was barely 1/2" thick. Not sure what to do. Reminds me of Todd's dilemma.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I think someone just put a jihad on us  X10
> 
> He must really hate us. Gingers especially.
> 
> - TheFridge


I don't think I've seen a baseball game where the strike zones were so completely different depending on the pitcher. Kubler's good, but not 8 K's looking good.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jscooter, that looks like something my brother would do, he regularly loads his SV1000S up like a sherpa well beyond what would be considered remotely safe. His theory is if he's paying for daycare, he's entitled otherwise he'd be rolling around in a minivan. Hasn't gone lumber shopping on his MC yet (I have) but he did poorly secure a new car battery to the passenger pillion and 86'd it going down the interstate. Saw it flipping down the asphalt in the mirrors, spewing acid everywhere and decided it was best to hit the gas and pretend it never happened. The parts guy at the store the next day really wanted to know why he needed to buy the exact same battery the very next day. He wanted to tell him, but decided if someone took it through the radiator it would be best to wait a while before sharing his story.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmeat, we just bought a half beef. I called the processer to tell him how I wanted to be cut. Severely disappointed in the steaks. I asked for 3/4" to 7/8" thick steaks and the first package I opened was barely 1/2" thick. Not sure what to do. Reminds me of Todd s dilemma.
> 
> - duckmilk


I stood in the meat department contemplating whether or not I could fit a whole slab of tenderloin or Ribeye in the box. Decided to play it safe and just get 2 packs of prime grade sirloin.



> Jscooter, that looks like something my brother would do, he regularly loads his SV1000S up like a sherpa well beyond what would be considered remotely safe. His theory is if he s paying for daycare, he s entitled otherwise he d be rolling around in a minivan. Hasn t gone lumber shopping on his MC yet (I have) but he did poorly secure a new car battery to the passenger pillion and 86 d it going down the interstate. Saw it flipping down the asphalt in the mirrors, spewing acid everywhere and decided it was best to hit the gas and pretend it never happened. The parts guy at the store the next day really wanted to know why he needed to buy the exact same battery the very next day. He wanted to tell him, but decided if someone took it through the radiator it would be best to wait a while before sharing his story.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah, chucking a car battery down the road probably isn't the best route to take. I used to deliver food off of a motorcycle. Had a few busy nights where I'd have my insulated backpack full of food, and then have a large square insulated bag on my tank as well, arms through the straps down to the bars. Myself and one other guy that delivered on his bike were well known around the college town. I had more than a few drunk guys tailgating that would offer extra tips for me to do a wheelie in the parking lot.

Now I'm just trying to figure out how to carry all my scuba gear on the bike. Would make life much easier for meeting up with people on the Seattle side to go diving, plus then I wouldn't have to pay the car fare on the ferry. Don't want to wear it on my back, because I don't need a rocket strapped to me in a wreck.


----------



## bandit571

Trailer for the bike..or a sidecar?


----------



## ToddJB

Had a $20 come up tonight.










They're individual boxes that nest. It's still structurally solid as a rock. Just many different thicknesses of finish are left. Might take some tinkering to figure out the best method to darken up the light spots and smooth it all out.

Still even has the OG Shaw Walker monthly files.


----------



## jmartel

Trailer and sidecar mean I have to pay the under 14' car fare. So I don't want to do that.


----------



## Brit

jmartel - You so need one of these. You already have the wet suit.

Watch the video.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3404999/Beat-007-Motorbike-turn-jet-ski-just-five-seconds-like-real-life-gadget-James-Bond-film.html#v-409237936030006477


----------



## bigblockyeti

Do they have a two wheel rule for the "motorcycle" fee on the ferry? A Ural might do the trick if not, but they are big, expensive, unreliable and slow despite being quite capable off road (for what they are). I've seen some pretty sporty sidecars on fast bikes, but only on TV and never off a race track. They ran at Mid-Ohio when I was there but watching those and a few other less popular classes was a very low priority.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The crunch was a nice touch you were right Stef.

I do Tim? It doesn't seem like it is a common stance for girls I date but perhaps I forget. Where do I find them? Typical places; other than bars.

Flautas are an easy preparation, why are you buying prefabs JJuliaChilds?

Holy crap Todd, that is sweet!!! I finally had to settle on a mid-century with legs; two horizontal drawer number for my cabinet. I was coming up empty for months. You scored man, congrats.


----------



## duckmilk

Very nice Todd, can you share some dimensions with us? That would be a fun build. Wooden drawer slides?

Cool video Andy.


----------



## jmartel

> Do they have a two wheel rule for the "motorcycle" fee on the ferry? A Ural might do the trick if not, but they are big, expensive, unreliable and slow despite being quite capable off road (for what they are). I ve seen some pretty sporty sidecars on fast bikes, but only on TV and never off a race track. They ran at Mid-Ohio when I was there but watching those and a few other less popular classes was a very low priority.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It's usually length-based for cars. Motorcycles are typically tucked into the corners of the ferry where cars don't fit. Sidecars make the bike as wide as a car, so they get charged a car fare.



> Flautas are an easy preparation, why are you buying prefabs JJuliaChilds?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Because I'm impulsive and they had free samples. And it was only like $7 for a big thing of them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They got you with the samples JEasyMark.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I'm really hoping the Cubs win the series. My best friend since 6th grade is a huge Cubs fan. I also really like the things I've read about Theo Epstein. Imagine being that guy if they do win.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ahh the Costco free samples. . . . evil, evil sales tactics!


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, it's the same dimensions as any file cabinet. But no, they are not metal slides. 5 bearings.










Edit: a bit hard to see in that pic. There is one bearing top center. And one in each bottom corner. The there are two in each corner at the front of the box, not the drawer.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I am single living Stef, I just thought kicking her out at 5am when I was out the door for work was harsh. Rifling through drawers and such is bush league.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Back when I lived single I kept a plactic box the size of a shoe box under the bathroom sink. It had half a dozen different sample size shampoo, cream rinse, conditioner, 2 or 3 tooth brushes, even a couple of kinds of "feminine hygiene products" just in case.

When they asked, "why do you have all of this"? I would point out that I have 4 sisters.

Now, as an old married guy, I just have to make sure there is beer in the fridge.


----------



## chrisstef

Boys are dropping of a set of 4 lockers at the house. Gots me some new finish storage as soon as I can drag them down to the shop! Cool part is that they are coming out of my old middle school. I hadn't been inside that place in 20 years.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I keep all that at my house too. If asked I speak plainly that it is for guests; I'm not out to fool anyone.

That is sweet Stef, pics when you can please.


----------



## chrisstef

Will do brother man. I'm going to have to pro mod them with some additional shelving but they should provide me with some much needed storage and theyre not too deep so I wont be losing stuff in the back. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Stef. Are they the tall skinny ones?


----------



## chrisstef

Theyre skinny but I wouldn't call them tall. Maybe 5' ers?

Theyre Tony's basically.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well put.


----------



## ToddJB

So they're stocked with condoms and goatees?


----------



## chrisstef

Don't forget oozing awesome and held together with hemp rope.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Only one goatee.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice score on the lockers.

lol, the contents of Tony's locker. Amateurs need not apply.


----------



## chrisstef

As requested


----------



## ToddJB

Could it be so? Could I have caught a break with my GC? It may be true.

So when he started this discussion of finalizing the payment he stated I owed him $3983. That included the remaining payment, plus his add-ons, minus my deductions.

After that back and forth crap and me just throwing it to him effectively saying, what's your bottom line, bro?

He came back and said, out the door for 2K. He cut it in half. That's more generous than I even wanted.

I, dudes, am currently pleased.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh cool! I like the color too.

When was the last time you used that fishing pole, Meatfest?


----------



## ToddJB

Man, that's freaking awesome, Demo. They look in great shape and will over TONS of storage. Deep enough for things like routers and circ saws?


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, that sounds good Todd. Are they actually done and gone?


----------



## theoldfart

Good news Todd.

Aren't those the lockers that you got stuffed into Stef?


----------



## ToddJB

> Whoa, that sounds good Todd. Are they actually done and gone?
> 
> - ShaneA


No. He asked that we come to a finalized price before they come in and do all (lots) the little touch up stuff and final permit walk through is done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!! Congratulations Todd. Happy for you man.


----------



## 7Footer

Good lawd, what a spam attack.

Bunny boiler… wow. Fatal attraction must have been one of the few movies my parents didn't let me watch.

Fuggin straight bush league Tony… wtf. Wouldn't surprise me if she wanted to smell your helmet when you got home from work.

LOL @ the thought of JSidecar….

$hitty about the steaks duck!

Finally gave in after two weeks of horrible sleep, had an MRI on my shoulder yesterday. Turns out there are 3 tears, the major one and root of the problem is indeed my labrum (a circular piece of cartilage that stabilizes your humerus bone where connects to the muscles in your shoulder), it's torn bad, about 2/3 of the way around from the top of my shoulder, no bueno. Now I get to see the surgeon next week to get a better explanation of the surgery process. Turns out it's not a good thing to be "double jointed" . One thing I'm really glad about though is it's my right shoulder, and I'm a lefty, so I got that whole thing goin for me (Bill murray caddyshack voice).

I'm convinced that this right here is the the main reason for the beginning of my shoulder problems, when I was a kid, I was a total Jim Carrey fan boy, Ace V, Dumb & dumber.. 




I use to do this just to mess with people when I was a kid, and since as long as I can remember I can just pop my shoulder of the joint.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer, 7. Hope it can be quick and painless, relatively speaking.


----------



## 7Footer

Dood, thats awesome about the bottom line! Crazy he's cool with just cutting out that much. Todd for the win! And maybea beer for Stef, wasn't he the one who suggested the 'bottom line' ?

Sweet lockers Stef! Look to be in great shape.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, glad you're coming to terms with the GC, given the scope of the work you had done I think I'd willingly pay the extra $1983 to have a competent, on schedule and professional contractor doing the work than save and have deal with a complete moron the whole time.

7, shoulder problems can be nasty, hope you heal up quick. They run in my family but luckily I don't have any issue. My dad had shoulder surgery shortly after college and the scar he still has today looks like they cut him open with a chainsaw. My uncle has similar problems but hasn't had anything fixed yet, still has it pop out every few months and as he gets older it's getting more painful every time to put it back in.


----------



## Brit

This looks like a good day on SOTS. Stef has got some killer lockers, Todd found out his contractor wasn't good with math(s), 7 at least knows what's wrong with his shoulder and I just bought these gorgeous James Mursell spokeshaves and travisher.
































































Can't wait to put them through their paces.


----------



## ToddJB

Those are gorgeous, Andy.

Yeti, that money is not just for the touch up stuff, it mostly for work that they have already done. Yeah, if it were just what he was charging me to put on finishing touches I wouldn't be paying him a dime more.


----------



## Brit

7 - My shoulder is probably about 90% healed now. Still doing the exercises about three times a week, but I almost have full rotation back without any pain. The trouble is that over the last 11 months while its been healing, I've forced myself not to open doors with that arm or carry anything too heavy, etc. and now I have to make myself do those things to build the muscles up again. It is my left shoulder and I'm left-handed so it has to work properly. I hope to be right again by Christmas. I hope the surgery goes well for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang 7. A torn labiarum sounds painful.

T - yes, meatfest was last uasge for the fishin stick.

Todd - routers will def fit. Not sure about circ saws but im gonna get to measuring things once i get lil man down.

Awesome you came to terms man. Big load off im sure. Finish that badboy up.

Im pretty stoked bout the lockers. All my finishes and finishing supplies will have a proper home and i should have room left over. Theyre just riveted together so i can pop em apart. I might go 3 and 2. I needed a lil project to get me back in the shop too.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol at helmet smelling!!!!

Gawd andy those are gorgeous!


----------



## summerfi

Weird there are so many shoulder issues among us. I go in next Wednesday for surgery on my left shoulder. Nothing as serious as what 7' has though. My surgery is called a sub-acromial decompression. Basically, I've developed a hook on the distal end of my collar bone that is causing an impingement. They'll whittle that down and after a few weeks of recovery I should be good as new.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah for Todd!

Nice haul on the lockers Stef. You gonna repaint them a la Scotty Byo orangish colors?

Nice looking shaves Andy.

A torn labrum sounds painful, hope it heals well ( and good luck to you Bob). However, I'm not sure about a torn labiarum, although I'm sure a torn labia would be painful as well )

As you guys know, I don't check or comment on this blog everyday, but my wife seems to think so. Last night she commented about the amount of time I spend reading my Jock Strap buddies' blog.


----------



## chrisstef

Dimensions come in at 5'x5'x15" deep. I think im gonna split em and use a section of 3 here for finish storage:










And a section of 2 somewhere here for storage:


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks fellers. I am pretty bummed out with how good the rest of my body is feeling, I'm in the best shape I've ever been in right now.. Might have to go full b-hog, hardcore roid out and get huge after surgery. Don't worry though guys, not gonna send any pics of my parsnip.

LOL @ Labiarum. Gawd, I have a neighbor (couple in their late 30's) who when they moved in had just had a baby, like a day or before they moved in… Hubby walks up when another neighbor and I were outside talking and we say hey hows it going, welcome to the hood… literally his first sentence was I'm "Nice to meet you, I'm __, yeah my wife is still at the hospital… she uh, uhh, she tore real bad" .... Literally the first thing homeslice said to us… They moved in like 6 years ago, I still refer to her as 'She Tore Real Bad' or STRB.

Still doesn't sound like any fun, Bob! Amazing at the level of discomfort something tiny like that can cause you.

x2 what Stef said - those are incredible Andy! I am glad that you were able to strengthen that shoulder!

I learned about how MRI machines work though, fugging incredible. They use magnets to re-align the hydrogen atoms in your body, which give off slight radio waves, which the computer is able to convert into an image, and a full 3d view of your insides. Insane.


----------



## TheFridge

The fella that gave me the ulmia workbench and stand up pocket hole machine was nice enough to give me a little sandpaper…

1/3 alum oxide 1/3 garnet 1/3 waterproof. Most of it got wet in the flood but it's still good.










I think it's safe to say I'll never need to buy anything less than 400 grit ever again.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap fridge! Thats a haul.


----------



## TheFridge

I know right? The pics don't do it justice.


----------



## DanKrager

That's a LOT of abrasive, Fridge.

Get those body parts healed up well, gents!

Andy, the Atlantic river is not enough water to dilute the green goo headed your way. Those are really nice tools. Don't get any blood on them….

How you gonna put shelves in your lockers, Stef? Adjustable ones? They look pretty slick and should help tidy things up a bit.
DanK


----------



## Slyy

House buying/packing/moving is killer! I'm not dead yet but my back and my brain feels that way a lot hen mast couple weeks! Tentative closing date is Nov 11, sooner rather than later if that date moves!

Fridge love that wet/dry stuff. Flood or drought it'll get the rough out.

Noice row of "bane of my middle school years" ya got there Stef got a destination/use planned yet?

Sucks 7, those labial tears are the worst! I know a few good oh-bee-guyn's who could help.
They gonna stitch you up with a scope?


----------



## Brit

> As requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Was one of those actually your old middle school locker Stef? Just wondered if your photo of David Hasselhoff was still on the back of the door.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Andy. I know i had a class in the room they came out of but i cant recall where my locker was, or if we even used them at that age. Unfortunately my baywatch paraphanalia has since perished.


----------



## JayT

So, stef, which one of those lockers were you stuffed in as a middle schooler?

They ought to make excellent shop storage.

7 & Summerfi, heal fast, men. I've been putting off getting a shoulder looked at for years, but this past softball season convinced me that I need to have something done . . . . or just quit playing softball. Too much pain and lingering soreness from throwing.

Moving sucks, Jake, but glad you got a house with good shop space.


----------



## bigblockyeti

7, I was put on pretty powerful steroids about 10 years ago when the doc thought I had an ulcer and at the time I was lifting pretty regularly (sans kids, when I actually had time) and I did notice a difference in less than a month. Just don't go crazy and mow down a months worth of roids in a week and turn the parsnip into a baby carrot.

Todd, we're on the same page and I agree, if that was for yet to do finish work it would be way too much. I was referring to the additional amount across the entire time line as potentially being worth it if you didn't have to deal with the lack of professionalism you were put through.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


Code:


 Helmet whiff. Sorry about the shoulder 7'. That sucks man. LoL

 Bhog's struggle with his homosexuality. "*STRB*" is MAGNIFICENT!!!!!!!

Those are fantastic Andy. Congrats man!

Godspeed Bob.

Congratulations Fridge!


----------



## Mosquito

> I learned about how MRI machines work though, fugging incredible. They use magnets to re-align the hydrogen atoms in your body, which give off slight radio waves, which the computer is able to convert into an image, and a full 3d view of your insides. Insane.
> 
> - 7Footer


My wife is a Rad Tech, and does MRI scans for a clinic. I got to learn all about how they work too, when she was studying for her exams lol


----------



## chrisstef

DanK - I'm not sure how ill shelf it but I think theres enough room inside to get my little drill in there so ill probably just screw some plywood shelves in from the sides. Or ill use magnets. We'll see.

Its funny JayT, I was one of the biggest kids in middle school. Apparently I peaked because ive basically been the same size since then.

Our guys chucked a radiator cover that was supposed to be reinstalled and when the super said he wasn't going to dig it out of the dumpster and I responded with "you afraid to get those fancy shoes a little dirty" he didn't find the humor. Fuggin square.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! But really, fancy shoes are expensive though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I learned about how MRI machines work though, fugging incredible. They use magnets to re-align the hydrogen atoms in your body, which give off slight radio waves, which the computer is able to convert into an image, and a full 3d view of your insides. Insane.
> 
> - 7Footer


Some kid named Thomas Edison swears he has invented an electric light bulb…. where will it all end?

Actually, I was surprised a few weeks back when I went to get a CAT scan for my sinus. The dang thing is down to the size of a dental x-ray machine.


----------



## chrisstef

They weren't that fancy. Sketchers at best. Now some Italian leather loafers I could understand but some jc penney specials deserve to be trashed.

Its snowing. Wtf. I aint ready for this yet.


----------



## JayT

> Its snowing. Wtf. I aint ready for this yet.
> 
> - chrisstef


Send it this way. We are looking at highs in the 80's for the next week or so. I'm ready for winter.

That does put me in the minority around here, however.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Even if they were fine Italian jobs the comment was warranted. Squares gonna be square, ask Mos.

F##k snow.


----------



## Slyy

Snow? It's gonna be 80+ for at least the next 10 days here. Mega unusual for OK though.
Some people ain't got no humor Stef, one of the worst birth defects in life.

I've had 4 patients in the last week that couldn't fit into any of the CT's or MRI's we have. Oklahoma number one/two on the American Obesity scale, I feel like it shows all too often.


----------



## Mosquito

> Even if they were fine Italian jobs the comment was warranted. Squares gonna be square, ask Mos.
> 
> F##k snow.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Perfect 90's


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly.


----------



## ShaneA

What is going on with your condom counting courtship T? Is your rabbet still topside?


----------



## terryR

Mid to high 80's here still. We had two days of cool stuff, but winter cannot arrive soon enough for me! Except, I haven't even looked at our pump house this fall…shirley it needs attention!

4 more piglets added last night. That gives us eleven tiny bacon-makers. Still so small they can slide under the fence, so they spend their days free-roaming around the barn. funny.


----------



## 7Footer

Sketchers at best! hahahaha Fuggin lighten up guy!

Jake - dunno yet, I have an appointment with an ortho surgeon next week. I'm a bit concerned because it's been like this for sooo long! But I hope it's not a super invasive surgery.

Perfect 90's. LOL.

I hear ya JT, this one has been pretty bad for a couple years now, I've seen 3 different docs and they all keep saying the same thing, so I guess I just need to take care of it while I'm still (cough) young!

Yeti - hahahah @ baby carrot. Yeah I was joking, I won't roid out, but will probably will get on some sort of program to build that bad boy back up. It's pretty amazing how much I've been able to do without it bothering me, but it's been taking over my sleep lately and I'm really noticing to unstable it is lately when I've been lifting.

What happened with your font size and style there Tony, it looks weird. Yeah dude I seriously dont even know STRB's husbands name, he's just STRB's husband to us! LOL The helmet sniffing thing came from this, one of the strangest movies I've ever seen, randomly flipping through channels a few months ago, it was such a train wreck we couldn't change it.










Let's see them little piggies Terry!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shane, have you built anything with that Domino yet, or are you still polishing it?

Check it. Chunk of walnut sorta shaped like Nebraska. My FIL is a Husker nut. What could I do to make this a cool gift? A clock? Inlay a big "N"? Vinyl lettering that I can finish over? What do you guys think?


----------



## Mosquito

Make an N shaped contrasting inlay to effectively act as a butterfly for the lower split?


----------



## JayT

That is a very cool piece of walnut, Red. Panhandle's a bit long, though. 

While a clock seems a bit basic, that would probably be my first choice. It would allow the wood to be displayed and shown off somewhere instead of ending up in storage. Could you do a clock face with a Husker theme?

Another option might just be a state map and inlay some points of interest at their approximate locations such as a big N or a football for Lincoln. The split/void is pretty close to the path of the South Platte river, too.

Edit: I like Mos' idea. N shaped butterfly lower left with small clock face in the upper right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shut that down right after I got the text Shane. Not sure I understand the rabbet reference, sorry I am dense.

Piglets are cute, they are supposedly intelligent too aren't they Terry?


----------



## ShaneA

Topside is alive Tony, compared to 6' under. You need to brush up on your Fatal Attraction…I thought we went over this the other day. Crazy hot Glen Close, boiled Michael Douglas' family rabbet on the stove. Savage like, it was intense. Sounds like you, above all people should check it out. Gotta look out for the rabbets.

Edit: I have used the Domino a few times. Just built cabinet doors with it, that I routed the back side of to accept acrylic panels. It is really nice to just take exact measurements and use a butt joint. I do find it a bit finicky to hold onto. Seems like it you aren't extra careful, the joint won't flush up perfectly. Probably user error.


----------



## Slyy

7, I've seen our guys fix some pretty damn messed up shoulders. Nobody wants surgery, and it's certainly near last on the options list, but sometimes it's still the best choice. You'd get a nice shoulder sling and a squishy red ball for your troubles though.

Nebraska or a RO Sander maybe? cool burly piece though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The N buttlerfly is a cool idea if I could pull it off

I thought about trimming the panhandle so it would look even more like NE, but I haven't had the heart to do it yet.

A husker themed clock kit was my first thought too…..but I haven't been able to find one on the webz.

My FIL would likely hang something like this in one of his offices.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I will check out Burning Palms if I can find it on Netflix or HBOgo. The font is just italics and bold made through the site's tools.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea snow! And just got my ski pass yesterday. Powerful juu-juu goin' on here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh! I've seen it Shane, I guess the spelling of "rabbet" threw me off. I kept trying to connect it to a slit/crevice reference. I am picking up what you are laying down now.

Yes my rabbit is alive and well, only casualty was the toothpaste's virtue. Nothing something some warm water and a wash of the sheets can't erase. Thanks for the concern brother.


----------



## ShaneA

Don't hold that I cant spell rabbet against me T. Sometimes, I am easily confused.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That does look a little gooder.


----------



## JayT

Yes, yes it does. That's right where I was thinking it needed cut, too.


----------



## chrisstef

I bet it was the center balloon knot that attracted you to that piece Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rorschach vision.


----------



## chrisstef

Are you suggesting that I only see what I want to see?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Poor Stef…..just a girl…..just a girl in the world…..that's all that they'll let him be…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am suggesting that you love the balloon-knot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Still thinkin the clock is a decent options. I'm afraid if I just do that, people won't pick up the NE part. Maybe just an inlay off to the side like this:










Maybe I'll just ask my FIL. Ruin the surprise, bat at least he'll get what he wants.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A clock is blasé, do better.


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, flurries? Really?









Shop time tomorrow.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heh, Tony's the kid president voice in my head. "Don't be boring….you're gooder than that."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whoa! Pretty stuff Kev, thank you!

Ha! You are gooder than that Red.


----------



## terryR

Lovely, Kevin!

my apologies for the lack of pig photos. I should've gone to check on the lil bhoggers sooner this morning! They got out of the pen, and I spent hours searching for them. only found 3 of 4. bummer.

Only as big as yer hand, but they can sure cover ground!

Here's one piggie and momma,


----------



## 489tad

Cute pig!

Red what about a clock / flask?


----------



## bandit571

Just sit an ear of corn on it…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Flask?

Good one bandit.


----------



## duckmilk

> my apologies for the lack of pig photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


If y'all want a picture of a pig, here's me recuperating from last weekends alcohol imbibement during a couple of renunions:










Flask sounds like a great idea Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice piggies Terry! And Snow for Kevin is quite nice, I'm ready for it as soon as I pull in the banana trees. Interesting walnut, kinda thinking like Tony; something better out there.


----------



## jmartel

Aww, baby bacon.

I want tons of snow in the mountains. Luckily we don't really get snow around the sound. Lots more rain on the Island we moved to than Seattle, though. So it will be a wet winter.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Better light in this pic. I 'bout ripped it out of Paul's hands when he showed it to me.










Black walnut is is the coolest wood on these shores imo.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

First rip this morning, this little missile hit me right in the nards. No need for any more coffee.


----------



## chrisstef

"The best part of waking up …. is a kickback in the nuuuttsss"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where'd the 4th one go Terry? Coyote food? That sucks you'll have less bacon.

Why so serious Duck?


----------



## Brit

Ouch! Mind that wedding tackle. Personally, I never have that problem. LOL.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch.

Ha! @ Best part…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ wedding tackle. That's a sweet shot of the saws all ready for action Andy.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Still don't know what you guys mean by a flask. Or is it a joke I'm missing?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It would fit in your pocket, no?


----------



## duckmilk

> "The best part of waking up …. is a kickback in the nuuuttsss"
> 
> - chrisstef


Hahaha!



> Why so serious Duck?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Serious hangover from the long weekend

No one commented on the shirt


----------



## terryR

Bhog, Andy! I hope I live long enough to shop at your Estate Sale. Beautiful saws!

Tony, no idea where the 4th piggie went? Down to only TWO this morning; they are very weak and momma has little milk. Her first litter, maybe she needs practice?


----------



## AnthonyReed

WTF? You're losing bacon.


----------



## terryR

yeah, little piglets are weak and kinda like disposable critters. Momma rolls on top of them sometimes! I guess that's why they usually have large litters?

Besides, just seeing Duck's belly in that shirt makes me wanna cut back on bacon and sugar!


----------



## putty

Duck, Great shirt!!
Good job sucking in your gut for the picture too!

Terry, dont give up. mabye the little piggy will go wee wee wee all the way home.


----------



## terryR

Another reason piggies have a high morbidity rate, Daddy!


----------



## 489tad




----------



## theoldfart

Duck, most of these yougun's probably don't remember Betty Ford and her "problem"!


----------



## 7Footer

Awww cute little piggies. Man that sucks that two of them are missing.

Saws, ZOMG! The teeth on that big bastard, whoa!

LOL @ Waking up and wedding tackle.

What you guys think of this restored Uni? Todd, you know Bill Nance from OWWM? He is the one that restored it… Gonna upgrade soon, keeping my peepers peeled for old uni's or maybe Walker Turner. 
http://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/5846662032.html
restore blog: http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/Unisaw-Bullet-Motor-Repair.ashx

Had some sweet seats to the Blazers v. Clippers game last night. We lost, but this team is gonna be good once they figure out the rotations.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Daddy" is one of 7's favorite words.


----------



## 7Footer

One of your favorite past times is Sucker Fishing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

How the …..?


----------



## duckmilk

Me too Tony…????


----------



## ShaneA

I think 7' just said Tony is gaped?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ohhhhhhh! Breather.

Nope. Lies.


----------



## 7Footer

ha! Prolapse!


----------



## chrisstef

Y'all nasty. Lol.

I caught a sucker fish once. Those bhog's are ugly. U-G-L-Y you aint got no alibi you ugly. Yo mama said you ugly. Heeeyyyyyy.


----------



## ToddJB

7, if Bill restored it it'll be a rock solid machine for the rest of your life. That Goose Egg and Bies fence would set you back $550.


----------



## chrisstef

7 - for that kinda coin ….. SOLD! Scoopy up bruh.


----------



## theoldfart

Eyes watering and I need somethings hallucinogenic after that!


----------



## bandit571

This is only a test….









BLO/Varnish mix 









Auger bit box is getting down to the short strokes ..now.


----------



## 7Footer

Thats kinda what I figured, just from reading a bit of the blog and looking at the work on the motor he did. Seems like ole Bill knows whats up. Looks like a tits restore.

LOL @ short strokes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Playing with dyes today. Funny how brown fingertips makes me think of Stef.


----------



## ToddJB

Because you put your fingers in his anus and got fecal matter on them? Pretty inappropriate, Red.


----------



## chrisstef

Red. Youre fantasizing again. Snap out of it man.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahahaha!!! I am enjoying today's Friday banter.


----------



## duckmilk

Whazz up with that Bandit? Looks like several layers for bit storage? More pics please.

There's an ad on some of the lesser channels that shows a light you hang on the inside of the toilet w/ a sensor so it lights up when you walk in at night. Multiple colors are available. Told my wife that the colors would probably change to various shades of brown after I used it a few times.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Because you put your fingers in his anus and got fecal matter on them? Pretty inappropriate, Red.
> 
> - ToddJB


I was referring to the amount of chocolate Stef has on his hands at Halloween time, but you took that to a dark place. Too much intwebz for you Toddy.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Ill raise ya ….


----------



## bigblockyeti

7, I'd be all over that Unisaw, primarily for the fence and the cover and I already have too many saws. Todd is right the bies fence is pricey, the goose egg cover is almost worth it's weight in gold.

Red, thin rips on the table saw can be dangerous, be sure you have the right PPE!


----------



## bandit571

Still needs work..









bottom level..









Next level..









Just before I close the lid..









Need to order a few latches tomorrow. Might get a finish on this weekend?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang. I did not thing the cubs would lose that game. Let alone get out pitched by those chumps.


----------



## theoldfart

^ I'm sure you meant champs not chumps


----------



## AnthonyReed

Put some miles in before the sun. San Diego is one of the best places.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Absolutely loving that game last night. October baseball rocks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It is a hoot Smitty. There hasn't been a world series of late where I wasn't pullin pretty hard for one of the teams. Makes it fun.

Kev, It does drive me nuts that the Indians only have one decent starter, the rest are pretty mediocre….yet they are hangin in there. That's baseball.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been watchin as well. Pullin for the cubs. I enjoy the small ball and smart pitching. Last night 1-0 game was a chess match and tito just barely out witted maddon. Some gutsy calls made.


----------



## TheFridge

So that's what Tito did after the Jackson 5 broke up…


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## woodcox

Leaving Las Vegas?^

I just got this cool smith made smith driver, no markings. The handle is horn of some kind and the tip needs to be hollow ground again.


----------



## putty

That's cool WC! Where did you pick that up?


----------



## Mosquito

I don't want to hear it Todd.


----------



## woodcox

> That s cool WC! Where did you pick that up?
> 
> - putty


Andy's neck of the woods. I'm ok with a little extra shipping and time for it.

That is so sweet Mos! Ed: except for the yellow cord


----------



## Mosquito

yeah… the lamp cord will likely get replaced lol It's more clear than it is yellow, but with time it's turned that tan-ish color that clear cords do. The crappy fluorescent light right above it in the garage probably isn't doing it nay favors. I've also got a smaller LED bulb already to put in it. It won't stick out of the light fixture as much. I used the same bulb on my band saw light, and was happy with it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

San Francisco. Little golf, a little work on Monday. Then back to LV on Tuesday.


----------



## Mosquito

We had a housewarming/haloween party at some friends tonight, and Todd's screwdriver swap screwdrivers totally made it into my costume, and actually got several compliments (the screwdrivers, not me)


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, I've never been one to point out someone's hypocrisy 

Glad the drivers made the costume, though I think Tim the tool man would have had rubber gripped Binfords.

Don't worry about replacing that cord, just cut it and send the light to me.
Look up Bob Vaughans work on those scrollies. The has a few respectable mods.


----------



## bandit571

And, to think, I left this machine behind…









Then again, it didn't have a fancy light on it, either….


----------



## Brit

What did Mos say when he got out the cab?

Mos: "Screwdriver?"
Cabby: "No, pay the fare like everyone else!"

The oldies are the goldies. LOL.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Taken from the hills above Berkeley


----------



## Mosquito

> Glad the drivers made the costume, though I think Tim the tool man would have had rubber gripped Binfords.
> - ToddJB


Lol, this is true, but the closest I would have had were old black and yellow Stanley screwdrivers.



> Don t worry about replacing that cord, just cut it and send the light to me.
> Look up Bob Vaughans work on those scrollies. The has a few respectable mods.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'll have to look them up. This scroll saw looks to have a different motor than original, judging from the fact that the motor bracket only lines up with 2 of the mounting slots on the saw. Has an old school link belt on it, instead of like the modern ones, this one is like it's individual links riveted together. Kinda neat.

Also, the guy I bought it from bought it from his former employer, who had it sitting in their basement storage. He worked for a company that made prosthetics, and presumes they used it at some point before he bought it. He'd had it for 30 years as well.



> What did Mos say when he got out the cab?
> 
> Mos: "Screwdriver?"
> Cabby: "No, pay the fare like everyone else!"
> 
> The oldies are the goldies. LOL.
> 
> - Brit


Ha! I didn't take the cab, it was about 40 miles away, so that would have been expensive (plus I don't drink lol)


----------



## Brit

Got some free potential bowl carving wood today. Three bits of silver birch, one 2ft long x 12" diameter and two 3ft long 11" diameter. I'm hoping there might be a bit of spalting in there. Also about 14" x 4" diameter of an as yet unidentified tree that I might get a couple of spoons out of. Anyone recognize it? It is the short length on top of the silver birch.


----------



## chrisstef

Id lean towards beech Andy but my id skills are far from reliable. Better to carve green id assume?


----------



## Brit

You rough out the shape when the wood is green Stef and get it to the basic shape and thickness, then ideally leave it for a few weeks before taking it down to final thickness and finish.


----------



## Brit

I think these are the leaves of the tree I need to identify. They are approximately 4" long by 3" wide so it is a broadleaf tree of some kind. Don't forget we're probably talking UK species/variants here.

Topside of leaves.









Underside of leaves.


----------



## Brit

I'm pretty sure it is either Wild Mulberry or Common Lime. I'll know for sure when I split it open.


----------



## chrisstef

My book only covers north american trees unfortunately Andy but its closest match was an aspen.

Edit - mulberry was in the mix too andy.


----------



## Tim457

Wow given variants from across the pond, it's a ringer for either, but yeah should be obvious when you split it. We call lime basswood and it's way softer than mulberry.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Check out the bench. Looks like chestnut. The owner says it was made 50 years ago from a barn built mid 1800's


----------



## woodcox




----------



## terryR

I expected more costume photos from yous guys.

Nice looking shop logs, Andy. But that looks like a LOT of bowls to rough carve by hand before the wood cracks. Mail me one log and I'll process it for you on the lathe. LOL. kidding. Lathe bowls are round and bland. Hand carved is more difficult and very cool!

Took forever, but I finally put all the pieces together for this storage unit,










Bubba kush came over to help finalize things, so the drawer fronts are a little wonky. Hate the milk paint. But I love having small stuff organized 2 feet away from my bench!


----------



## jmartel

No costumes here for me. Got the itch to do some more woodworking, but can't until we find a house. Such is life. Maybe I can do some marquetry or something if I can find someone to cut the ply/mdf it's going to be glued onto to the correct size.

Probably going to pick up another SCUBA tank this week. And I'll likely pick up a second underwater flash for my camera. Hard pill to swallow when I could get a couple LN planes for the same money as the flash.


----------



## summerfi

Nice job on the storage unit Terry. It looks great.


----------



## terryR

Cannot take photos without a flash, though. Better flash should equal better photos?

How ironic, I also compare life purchases to equal value of LN planes! LOL. Recent washer was the 2nd cheapest model in the Borg, but more than LN51. Although, I gotta admit, my clothes smell nicer now!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ herbal help. It looks great man. Why hate for the milk paint?

Sure looks like mulberry leaves Andy.


----------



## woodcox

Awesome terry. [email protected] buba k.

Ha!


----------



## terryR

Tony, the milk paint is hiding the ply and scrap wood. So, I hate it. Wish I had used oak! And no paint.

awesome, WC!


----------



## bandit571

Guess I made "Book"?









I'll open the "pages" when I post as a Project today…


----------



## jmartel

> Cannot take photos without a flash, though. Better flash should equal better photos?
> 
> How ironic, I also compare life purchases to equal value of LN planes! LOL. Recent washer was the 2nd cheapest model in the Borg, but more than LN51. Although, I gotta admit, my clothes smell nicer now!
> 
> - terryR


This would be a second flash to hang off the left side of the camera. Right now I've only got the one on the right. 2 is better than 1 unless you are going for a certain look. I could go with the same one I already have as they pop up used for about half the price of what this one is, but I discovered in the Galapagos that I need something way more powerful. The sharks and turtles liked to hang out just outside of flash range.

And wouldn't it be nicer to stink a bit but have perfectly shot joints? I'd choose the LN over a washer. But I've ran out of bhog's to give.


----------



## terryR

JStinky, you should try photography underground if you like to light up stuff just outta range! 

I've sherpa'd on scores of trips. A dozen flashes at times. Leave the camera lens open for a minute while the workers flash multiple times.

or leaving the lens open while one of us climbs out of a 200' deep pit for 10 minutes. climb, rest, flash…










bhog! I wish I could order LN knees somewhere. Mine are worn out from this ish.


----------



## jmartel

Part of me thinks I want to give cave diving a try, and part of me says bhog that. Especially since there were like 4 deaths in FL within the last month and a half in the caves. I wouldn't be going 280' down and a mile in like some of them did, but still. Especially with the ones where you have to take your tank off and send it through a passage before forcing your way through because it's too tight to swim through normally. Plus the multiple hour long deco times, etc.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm to claustrophobic for that ish.

Great game last night. Fun world series no matter who wins.

I could see getting into upholstery. Kinda enjoy it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've done a few chair bottoms, stapling the webbing into place. I think my skills would need to improve significantly before trying to sew something more than just a torn knee in a pair of jeans. Shooting staples into the frame was satisfying though, due in part knowing that it wouldn't be seen, far more function than form!


----------



## chrisstef

I can hear every bite of the cole slaw the guy sitting next to me is eating. Shut your fuggin mouth all ready. Yuck!


----------



## AnthonyReed

HaHAHAhaha! So annoying.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh good. He asked for seconds.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL!


----------



## chrisstef

Holy hell. I choked down two of the worst slices of pizza in record time. I swear I almost gagged twice. Dude was wolf cheesin a big ole bowl of sloppy mayo oozing sliced cabbage like he had no teeth, a clothespin on his nose and his tongue was permanently adhered to the roof of his mouth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOLOL! Artful depiction!


----------



## ToddJB

Hahaha… My marital relationship can be gauged at any given time by our ability to eat cereal around each other.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is insightful. And most likely quite accurate.


----------



## JayT

> And wouldn t it be nicer to stink a bit but have perfectly shot joints? I d choose the LN over a washer. But I ve ran out of bhog s to give.
> 
> - jmartel


Keep in mind, jmart, that Terry already has not one, but two shooting planes-a LN 51 and a JT transitional infill. Having clean clothes isn't hindering his joinery, though since it's Alabama, clean clothes might make him darn near royalty.

Company dining area, stef? We need to find the other guy's interwebz postings to see what he's saying about you.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nothing like trying to enjoy your lunch while sitting by someone trying in inhale theirs. 









As a side note, anyone searching for "person eating sloppy coleslaw" should probably have safe search enabled!


----------



## Tony_S

> Holy hell. I choked down two of the worst slices of pizza in record time. I swear I almost gagged twice. Dude was wolf cheesin a big ole bowl of sloppy mayo oozing sliced cabbage like he had no teeth, a clothespin on his nose and his tongue was permanently adhered to the roof of his mouth.
> 
> - chrisstef


Thats a peeve of mine. Probably one of the worst….One of the office guys(draftsman/programmer) I have to supervise has this 'issue'. I swear to freakin GOD the guy's bhoggin head is BHOGGIN HOLLOW! It doesn't matter what the uck he puts in his mouth…food, coffee….sounds like he's got his freakin head plugged into a godam AMPLIFIER! Makes me want to dive across the desk and throat punch him….
Piss's me off just thinking about it!


----------



## Tony_S

> As a side note, anyone searching for "person eating sloppy coleslaw" should probably have safe search enabled!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I dated this girl once….uhhmm…nevermind…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, nah JayT, just a random pizza joint along the roadside in my daily travels. I should have opted for the Jamaican joint next door. At least I could have eaten my beef pattie alone in my car.

It wasn't even that the guy was inhaling it. He was just a gross eater. Tongue clicking off the roof of his mouth. It was repulsive.

I turn the tv real loud when my wife eats too Todd. It doesn't both me when its dinner time, but when she decides that her 9:00pm snack time is to be done on the couch, next to me, my skin crawls.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You sound as grumpy as I feel.


----------



## theoldfart

It sounds like a lot of folks are having armegedon-ish issues today, hope we all survive!


----------



## chrisstef

Not too grumpy bud. Id call it a typical Monday. But now that I think about it, I didn't get a phone call prior to 6:30 today. It was/is a good Monday. The ride home is still in front of the guys and myself as well so its not over yet. Ohh and ive got a 2nd shift crew going in and Halloween with a 4 year old to deal with but that should be fun.

Today was Armageddon? Did I miss the memo?


----------



## AnthonyReed

So the contempt for the wife and her snacking is a typical fare and not special for today?

Beg pardon.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Pretty much. With that said, it could be Katie Holmes and it wouldn't matter.

Was talking with my buddy on Saturday and he slipped up with his use of the F word around his 4 year old twins. He was greeted with "Open the effin garage dad, we wanna ride our power wheels" on Saturday morning. Lol, them kids are funny.


----------



## Brit

> Hahaha… My marital relationship can be gauged at any given time by our ability to eat cereal around each other.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ain't that the truth!

My wife isn't a sloppy eater or anything like that, but she is one of those people who insist on chewing every mouthful 40 times before they swallow it. Whenever we go out for dinner at a restaurant, I have to eat so slowly that I forget what I bhoggin' ordered.


----------



## woodcox

Lol @ all of the misophonia.

I have been hexed since this morning.


----------



## TheFridge

I feel your pain Andy. It's takes me 10 min to eat a meal. Half of that is me stopping to to tell the kids quit doing something. Her average meal of say, a sandwich and chips is a 45 min affair. Kills me.

No slurping Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

I see your witch and raise you 3 Jedi.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, a funny human development thing - note Jack's face above and below - these are in his mind the facial expressions of a Jedi.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aww, such cute Littles.

Jack merely looks like the sun is in his eyes, that's a jedi scowl huh? Nice!

And the pooch, he's such a good boy! I wanna pet him.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, the Jedi scowl. Every picture he gets as of late has some attempt of personifying something.

This pic is a few months old, but it was the start of it. "Guys in trucks wink"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Little guy is a pill, full on clown shoes when he is older. We know dad is funny, is mom too?


----------



## chrisstef

We roll deep in the 203


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good thing your emergency worker has a hard hat; he's about to get bonked by a witch's bhoggin' pumpkin from above…


----------



## theoldfart

Stef's posse?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whoa! They're a candy getting crowd for sure.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang it. Wrong button.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Thats a peeve of mine. Probably one of the worst….One of the office guys(draftsman/programmer) I have to supervise has this issue . I swear to freakin GOD the guy s bhoggin head is BHOGGIN HOLLOW! It doesn t matter what the uck he puts in his mouth…food, coffee….sounds like he s got his freakin head plugged into a godam AMPLIFIER! Makes me want to dive across the desk and throat punch him….
> Piss s me off just thinking about it!
> - Tony_S


Dang T-man, got a little anger management issue there? We had a guy in the fire house make the mistake of complaining about "gross food and worse table manners". Next shift the guy cooking came out with bright yellow green beans, blue mashed potatoes, red gravey, and purple coleslaw. Never would tell us how he got baked pork chops with yellow and green stripes on 'em. Of course, we all ate like we were starving all the while swearing to Mr. Weaktummy that the colors were all normal and it was just his imagination.


----------



## chrisstef

Ha!! I didnt even see that Smitty! N was well protected for sure. That hats reinforced with 2" weather stripping for a nice tight fit too.

Cute minion wc!

Jacks a trip man. Straight g all ready winkin at chics.


----------



## TheFridge

To hell with the Jedi…


----------



## Hammerthumb

I got a couple of pics of the bay from the top of the tower. It was still metal deck as the concrete had not been pored yet. I said "Hey Dave, this deck feels funny". A worker says "We haven't finished welding yet". I got my bhoggin A off of their real quick!
Level 56 - top of the tower looking at the bay bridge and Fishermans Wharf.


----------



## Mosquito

It's now 8:30, and we've had exactly 3 trick-or-treaters stop by lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that T, Fridge!

SotS: Applying finish, straight poly, fourth coat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We put Stef's posse to shame.










I am very fertile. Or perhaps I fish deeper than Stef.


----------



## bigblockyeti

After taking my kids trick or treating, I'm sure of two things: 1) I'm never doing it again, waaaaay too much complaining. The wife will do that from now on. 2) I will be diabetic tomorrow (possibly later tonight).


----------



## CL810

Paul, I don't think they have finished the walls either. Geez, how did you stand that close to the edge?


----------



## TheFridge

Hey red, the one in the middle looks Asian. I'd worry about someone else's fertility…


----------



## theoldfart

Fer cryin out loud Smitty, where did that come from? Looks pretty shiney


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Finish is wet, it'll dull. And I'll wax w/ steel wool too; that'll take away the plastic look.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Hey red, the one in the middle looks Asian. I d worry about someone else s fertility…
> 
> - TheFridge


Well played. Well played.


----------



## TheFridge

When my kids came out cute I had to ask who the real father was… 3 times… damn milkman…


----------



## ToddJB

Full crew.


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, I think someone doesn't want anymore little siblings lol


----------



## TheFridge

Raising them right Todd…

My brother and I were talking about getting our kids watch movies like flight of the navigator, short circuit, Donald the duck, cough* mannequin *cough, and labrynth. Why? Just so that they know… Johnny 5… is alive…

Already have them started on Star Wars so that's a step in the right direction.


----------



## ToddJB

No disassemble, Newton Crosby!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Only 5 trick or treaters at my SILs tonight.










We did carve pumpkins while watching Charlie Brown last night.


----------



## duckmilk

> I am very fertile. Or perhaps I fish deeper than Stef.
> - BigRedKnothead


It ain't how deep you fish Red, it's how you wiggle the worm ;-)

Cute kids to all of you. Thanks for the pics. We went to a friends house, only had 3 trick or treaters also, but they were in their early teens. Probably scoping the place out. We watched two episodes of the old Mummy series and one of the original Frankenstein.

Happy All Hallows Day to all of you!

Nice view Paul, was it raining?

Whatcha makin Smitty? Are those saw horses or part of the piece? I love the looks. Do you have more pictures?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, another Halloween is over. Being the nice guy I am, our house gives out full size Reese Cups. We have done this for the 12 years we have lived in our house.

Just like all the other years we saw not ONE little ghost or gobblin, witch, warlock, Jedi knight, or super hero at our door. This means we are reduced, again, to eating three bags of Reese Cups ourselves.

It could have something to do with the quarter mile of unlit driveway….


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I am not sure I would want to trek a half mile for a Reese Cup even as good as they are. Funny thing, I don't get trick or treaters either. Prolly cause I live in the Ghetto.


----------



## CL810

Slow Halloween, I estimate only 125 trick 'r treaters. Usually 200+. When we first moved to this neighborhood a guy down the street turned his garage into a haunted house and we would get over 300 kids. Thankfully he moved.


----------



## Brit

Do you not close the curtains and sit in the dark until they go away? That's what I would do. Bah humbug!

Kelvin - Three bags of Reese cups!!! We're going to need to start a new thread and call it 'Show the belly before and after'. Then again…maybe not.


----------



## chrisstef

Standing on loose decking on the 56th floor will pucker ya up Paul! Just a couple of structural studs and a net between you and pavement. I know you get used to it after a little while but those first couple of minutes, its gotta be hard to catch your breath.

I don't mind fishing the shallows red. You throw your rubber worm as deep as you want and ill keep my fat rapala touchin the edges.

We ran out of candy by the time we got back inside. It was on the honor system at my house. 3 buckets outside, no supervision. I'm sure the first group to come through grabbed handfuls. Our neighborhood was jamming last night. We were a group of 24 and must have passed by 3-4 more groups of the same size. Next year were gonna have to jump up to 2 Costco bags.


----------



## Tim457

I've managed to lose 15 pounds in the last three months. I think I'm going to turn that ship around with the leftover Halloween candy.

Cut kids all. It's amazing the staying power that Star Wars has had, kids still dressing up as characters from a 40 year old movie.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow great shots Paul! You're braver than I. Thanks.

Quite a lot in that crew Red.

Nice Smitty!!

Cool Todd. 

Three buckets were empty pretty quick I imagine.


----------



## terryR

Cute costumes. No chance of t-o-t'ers here. The nearest farm is 3/4 mile away, and no kids. Only a handful of homes within a 5 mile radius out here due to all the hunting land. I've lived here for a dozen years, but would be too afraid to just show up in someone's yard after dark. Be sure to keep your hands in plain sight at all times!!!

Hate to admit it, but you girls missed my B-day yesterday. 

Love to see everyone dress up and celebrate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy belated birthday Terry!


----------



## jmartel

None came by our place, either. But we're also off of a dirt driveway over 1/4 mile away from the road and in the woods. So it's nice.

The townhouse no one came to either because we were essentially in a normal houses back yard and you had to go around the side of the house on a dark sidewalk to get to it. So no one let their kids go back there.

Looked at a house this weekend. Smaller (1400ish sqft) like we wanted, needs a bunch of cosmetic updates which we wanted, decent price, on almost an acre of land, but the wife didn't like the road noise or something like that. My only complaint was that the outbuilding was beyond help and needs to be torn down with a new shop put up. And that's not much of a complaint. Maybe if it stays on the market longer and the price drops more she'll come around.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, happy belated birthday. You've had so many I'm surprised you even remembered!


----------



## DanKrager

Jcomplainer, that place with a run down shop that needs replacing is a BONUS. You get to build your dream shop from the heated floor up! But road noise is an issue with me too. The solution is to use Nu-wool insulation by tearing down the sheet rock as you update, spray on the Nu-wool and put the rock back. You WILL NOT hear the road noise. It's vermin proof, fire resistant, no moisture barrier is needed, the highest R-value for the thickness, and no air leaks. It was also the cheapest possible insulation. Used in in our update with the bathroom right next to the bed, we cannot hear the toilet, the goings on at the toilet, the shower or even the hair dryer from the bed.

And not all of us missed your birthday, Mr. R.

And Tim, you can have 15 or more lbs from me so you don't have to eat the candy.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

That's why Bubba came to town. Happy bday ya old hippy.


----------



## jmartel

Dan, the noise doesn't bother me at all. And there's no noise in the house as it sits. She's just wanting it to be silent outside which isn't going to happen anywhere in the Puget Sound region. Our current place has more noise, but it's more of a constant rather than intermittent so you don't notice it as much.

You don't have to convince me that building a new shop is better. Just costs more which I'd rather put into the downpayment to lower the mortgage. The walls and ceilings are paneling, which would be ripped out, re-insulate as needed, and drywall. Replace fake wood floors with real ones, update kitchen and bathrooms and it's good. Already has a new roof and new heating system. Easily doable work by myself and the wife, shouldn't be too terribly expensive aside from replacing appliances since I want to build the cabinets myself.


----------



## chrisstef

http://www.theplayerstribune.com/ray-allen-letter-to-my-younger-self/

Pretty cool article written by Ray Allen to his younger self upon his retirement from the NBA. Hands down the best player to ever put on a UConn jersey.


----------



## ShaneA

what, no love for Diana Tirausi? lol


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Shane. I was more of a Pam Webber guy.


----------



## woodcox

Pine for Barbie, walnut to fondle from the lumbasto. Was a good day off with the minion.


----------



## chrisstef

Do want to fondle that top piece woody ^. Barbie house will be cool.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lawlz at fat rapala.

Indians pitching finally getting exposed. What a series.

Been diggin into my walnut stash on the last few projects. There's always more out there in the midwest.

This bookcase is gonna have some bodacious legs if I don't jack em up.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, does the right leg have glue-ups or does the color just differ like that?

Woody that is a tasty haul. Any rough ideas for the doll house design?


----------



## terryR

Quiet here, thursday already? You know us retired bhogs have trouble keeping up.

Weather is friggin weird here the past 6-8 weeks. Not a cloud in the sky. All day. Every day. We didn't even have cloud cover during the hurricane.

Worse, we collect water from the nearest cave, which has never run dry. Until NOW! OMG! Kinda scary since we need water to run the toilet and care for our livestock. I mean, I can buy drinking water for me and the wife. But, where to get a couple hundred gallons per day?

Seriously considering a rain dance.


----------



## ShaneA

Did you ever find the piglets Terry? I would hate to feel like I lost out on some bacon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is some beautiful wood guys.

Oh that sucks Terry!

Wash the car, that works to bring rain sometimes.

Shane loves his bacon a little on the greasy side.


----------



## Brit

It always rains here directly after the wife steam cleans the windows.


----------



## Brit

It never rains after she washes her car, but you can guarantee that a pterodactyl will crap on her windscreen.


----------



## terryR

Shane, we lost all 4 piglets. Probably since they were inbred by accident? Just too weak to live.

If you guys could see my 12 year old farm truck, you'd forget about washing it! LOL!


----------



## terryR

Andy, you limeys should have an open carry law like we do. Helps get rid of pterodactyls!


----------



## ShaneA

Greasy, and a little undercooked T. MMMmm, bacon.


----------



## terryR

^Agreed.
bacon should be served just like beaver, 
hot, juicy, and slightly raw!


----------



## woodcox

> Woody that is a tasty haul. Any rough ideas for the doll house design?
> 
> - ToddJB


All pine about 11" deep with 15" ceilings; 48"'wide, idk how tall yet. Three floors, five or six divided rooms. A walk out deck from the master bedroom has been requested so far.


----------



## jmartel

Want some of our rain, Terry? It was the wettest October on record in Seattle.


----------



## Brit

*Woody* - When I made a dolls house for my daughter, I built the house from a kit and then put it on an painted MDF base that extended out both sides of the house by about 12". The idea being that the house remained on the base, but the two side areas were modular. When we first gave it to her, one side had a conservatory on it and the other side had a painted MDF cover on it. On her next birthday I replaced the MDF cover with a garden complete with pond, shrubbery, street light etc. That is as far as we got with the modular extensions, but we had good intentions to make a stable, a shop, etc. They could be swapped out, so it would keep her interest in the dolls house for a bit longer. The MDF base also housed the electrics for the wall and ceiling lights in each room and fire in the lounge. I put a bank of switches on the MDF base which were colour coded to the colour we painted each of the rooms. I'd take a photo of it if I was home, but won't be able to do it until the weekend now. Let me know if you'd like to see it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I always took you for the under-done type Shane.

Yes, I'd like to see it please Andy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, does the right leg have glue-ups or does the color just differ like that?
> 
> - ToddJB


Just spots where rough cut still shows. All legs from the same slab.


----------



## bandit571

Long time ago,I would have been on the concrete crew on a building like this..









195,000sqft. New wharehouse for a Honda supplier called NEX . They wharehouse truck loads of parts from the suppliers, sort them, and ship them to Honda plants as needed, with 45 minutes to spare. Honda has no wharehousing in their assembly plants. All them hardhats get a job to work on. Place is about a mile from my house.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Part of my morning routine, if it's not TMI, and even if it is, I take a big bulb syringe, fill it with water, 25 seconds in the microwave, rip the top off of a little salt packet, dump it in, and squirt the whole thing up my nose in an effort to wash out some of the nasty sinus crap I have been fighting for 2 years.

This morning was different.

After a long night of not sleeping because I couldn't breath, I filled the syringe, ran it through the micro wave, set it on the counter, ripped the top off of the salt packet, dumped the salt into my magic coffee cup, looked at it for a full minute, took another snocker of Niquil and went back to bed.

Thank god for sick leave.


----------



## summerfi

Just got home from shoulder surgery. Still not quite woke up yet. Left arm totally dead due to nerve block.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Bob. Are you on a surgery a year schedule? Did you get your foot done last year?


----------



## summerfi

Kinda like the Giants, I have surgery every even year. This is the fourth. Knee 2010, back 2012, foot 2014, shoulder 2016.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, the two tubes, gin and tonic? 
Get well quick, there are saws to be done!


----------



## summerfi

No Kev, ice water and WD-40. Gotta keep the joints lubed.


----------



## putty

Fast healing to you Bob!
Love the color coordinated sling!


----------



## chrisstef

Heal up soon bob!

Who the hell thought it was a good idea to hire pete rose and put him front and center on the world series tv production. A bow tie and all the cover up in hollywood aint makin that dude look good. Eesh.


----------



## summerfi

Every time I see him he makes me more glad he's not in the HOF.


----------



## DanKrager

Best healing to you, Bob! At least you can eat.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

I wish i saw him as a player bob. His numbers are off the charts. And, to me, aside from the gambling, watching his highlights is like watching a perfect ball player. Fast, tough, strong. But he was the steroid era begore the steroid era. He tainted the game for the first time. What i can say for certain is that he is not a handsome man.

(Home fuggin run cubbies!!!)

Edit - to clarify … hes an ass but he could play ball (from watching highlights).


----------



## Brit

He speaks well of your Stef. )

Heal quickly Bob, but don't rush it.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah, he was Mr. Hustle, but he's a knucklehead.


----------



## chrisstef

Im speaking to his moral compass Andy. (Looks away). Lol.

E6 cubs. No bueno.

Knucklehead. Perfectly described. Even under pain meds. Well done sir. Ohh, while i got ya, any place you can think of for one of them real small saw nuts for an 8" disston?


----------



## ShaneA

Pete's a dick, always was…always will be. If he wasn't such a dick, he would be in the HOF. I saw him play when I was just a kid. He was really good, obviously. But he is just a d bag. A lot like A Rod, Clemmons, and Bonds. When you cheat like David Ortiz or Andy Petit and you aren't a dick people tend to forgive you. Cheat, and be an ass and well, no soup for you.


----------



## chrisstef

No one likes a richard.

.... fridge … whats your first name?


----------



## ShaneA

Fridge's first name? I always thought it was "The"


----------



## summerfi

> Ohh, while i got ya, any place you can think of for one of them real small saw nuts for an 8" disston?
> 
> - chrisstef


is it a split-nut or a later one? What diameter?

PS- i'm sick of this garb I'm wearing already.


----------



## chrisstef

Its a later one. The saw came missing one of two. Ive got the medallion that i could measure but it may be in slightly larger hole. I cant recall completely.


----------



## duckmilk

Get well Bob. Rum N Coke will lube you up more than WD40.

Happy belated Terry. Why don't you drill a well for the place?

Cubs just started struggling.


----------



## woodcox

Andy, if you have a pic of the doll house that would be cool. I saw one that was built on top of a box that held a couple of drawers for storage. I do like your idea of the having the base bigger than the house.

Take it easy bob.


----------



## duckmilk

Heck of a game


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe Hendricks should have stayed? Just asking.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

C'mon Indians! The CURSE is ALIVE!!!


----------



## summerfi

Steph, if you send me a dia measurement I'll see if I have one.


----------



## duckmilk

Agree Kev, but they pulled th inning together.

Smitty, I have no bone in this, but it is a heck of a game either way.


----------



## TheFridge

My first name *is* The. My middle name is Dick…


----------



## ShaneA

Oh snap! A 3 run 8th will make Chi town pucker up.


----------



## summerfi

Fridge is the first name. A. is middle initial. Dare is last name.

Actually I do know his first name. For 10 bucks I'll let you in on the secret.

My wife told our son I'm grumpy tonight. I wonder why.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Game is now very good indeed…


----------



## TheFridge

> Actually I do know his first name. For 10 bucks I ll let you in on the secret.
> 
> - summerfi


For $7.50 I'll give my first and my nickname


----------



## summerfi

Rain delay in the 10th. Wow.


----------



## TheFridge

No lie bob. I finally breakdown and commit to watching pro ball for more than a second and there's a rain delay. Stupid weather. Hillary Clinton should ban rain since she has the power to do anything she wants and get away with it. Bless her heart.


----------



## terryR

send a little rain delay my way…

So, who won the Series? I cannot watch since our provider doesn't carry that channel. hopefully next year!

Duck, everyone around us has multiple wells drilled; all are tainted with sulphur. Our cave has always been steady, until this year. Sad part is…the Auburn A&M farm 3/4 mile has city water! We didn't know they were getting upgraded until too late to join the party. Would trade my shop for city water!

WD-40 for old joints, huh?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Cubs are not Lovable Losers anymore. A recent survey indicated one in four cub fans would no longer identify with the team if they won it all… it was the struggle that kept them engaged. I don't know if I believe that. Either way, maddon did what he could to lose it with his pitching moves, but the team has incredible talent.


----------



## chrisstef

Cubs won in the 10th Terry. If you do in fact drill a well, and need some info on treating the water for sulphur or whatever, my old lady is pretty well versed in that stuff. She handles a portion of the potable water division for the dept of environmental protection and I'm sure she'd help ya out. I'm pretty sure a series of carbon tanks and salt would cure 95% of any issues you came across. We've got some really hard water up where I live.

Edit - A chlorination tank is the answer for high sulfur content.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys. Cubs had a great team this year!

Thanks, Stef, but no plans for a well. Our cave has the cleanest water around IMO. except for the deer and raccoon pee, which is all-natural! LOL. The wet season should have already begun here, just an exceptionally dry spell the past 2 months. With all this global warming we expect the water table to rise slowly here. Bhog, water supply was one reason we stayed here instead of moving to beautiful CO. Hopefully normal will return very, very soon!


----------



## jmartel

Did another dive last night. Stayed down for 74 min. Probably could have stretched it to an hour and a half but it was getting to be too cold and one of my lights died with 2 of 3 not far behind. I think that's about my limit for diving in a wetsuit. Time to start looking for a drysuit I guess. Plus when you get out and it's only 50 deg air temp, being dry is a big advantage.


----------



## chrisstef

Thursday. Stupid Thursday.


----------



## 489tad

Cubs super fan at work is trying to get Friday off for the parade. Boss man not gonna let that happen.


----------



## chrisstef

Been 108 years. Cut the dude some slack boss man!


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty should like this…


----------



## bandit571

Putting things back in their places, after the painters had finished…..small chest..









Yes that top was coopered..









41" long…..old floor boards…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What's not to like about that box? More detailed comment on the #45 forum, where there's pics of it opened up. Very cool pickup, Mos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friday you mofo's!

Thanks for the heads-up Smitty.

Shame on you Mos for making Smitty do your work for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice box bandito.

Friday … mmmhmm. Lets get this week over with all ready.

Wifey's away with the gals at the casino for a 2 days. Takin little buddy to his first UConn hoops game with my old man tomorrow. Pretty stoked even for an exhibition game.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's gonna be cool man. My triple generation outings always centered around fishing (the activity is superfluous actually) and they are some of my fondest memories. Granddad, dad and grandson is good ish right there!


----------



## Mosquito

I don't usually like to post the same thing in multiple forums, because it makes me feel spammy, and needy for attention 

For the curious who can't be bothered, it's a #45 that I just picked up, that came in that mini chest


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Needy spammer.


----------



## Mosquito

But at least I cropped it, so it's not the same exact picture


----------



## terryR

Looks like a fine addition to the Mos Collection. Some of us are too lazy to read ALL these damn threads, so Thanks for the DP. (double post)

Is that a dust seal on the lid? very nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Always interesting knowing what you have going Mos, you keeping us up to speed is not spamming.


----------



## ShaneA

I think Mos is on the verge of needing a 12 step programs for the 45s.

Terry just thanked him for a DP, feels like something Tony might say.


----------



## chrisstef

Fi dolla make you holla!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ a very nice ride-along, stef! I'd be proud to have a saw like that in my till.


----------



## Mosquito

> Is that a dust seal on the lid? very nice.
> 
> - terryR


It looks like it, and that's not a bad idea, but it's just painted wood. It's like the box was just a box, and they added trim around the base, and around the top.

Shane, I don't need a 12-step program, I need a 21 step program (21 different types of #45's)


----------



## terryR

on $5 friday!


----------



## chrisstef

> ^ a very nice ride-along, stef! I d be proud to have a saw like that in my till.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Its a nice one Smit. Probably the nicest ive found in the wild. Never had me a saw with that top piece that extends out over the spine. Very minimal pitting at best. No handle cracks and doesn't look to ever be sharpened either. It was one of those finds where you try and contain your joy. I snatched that fugger right up without even looking real hard at it. "Don't care. Youre coming home with me." It was like whiskey night at the bar.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome saw 'Stef


----------



## Brit

Her indoors is going shopping for the day tomorrow with one of her friends, so guess where I'll be. Hoorah!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Andy. Shop day!

Thanks Mos. Youre 45 box is cool as hell.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Stef.

Congrats Andy.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef "It was one of those finds where you try and contain your joy". Only had that happy dance a couple of times, congratulations.


----------



## TheFridge

http://lumberjocks.com/Eloyd/blog/95866#comment-3504426


----------



## ToddJB

Nice grab, Stef.

I have a JD Darlington, which looks likely to be second string to that Richardson.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh. I like that one too Todd.

Youre special fridge. Id like to internet hug you.


----------



## summerfi

Darlington is a secondary line of Harvey Peace.


----------



## summerfi

Did you all get a PM from a sweet girl in Africa? She wants to give you 20% of 5 mil. She only needs your bank account info to do it.


----------



## ToddJB

I did, but between you and me Bob that's 40% of her bank roll - hope she didn't over promise.


----------



## summerfi

There's plenty more where that came from.


----------



## summerfi

My posts are short lately cause I only have one hand to type. I may take up twitter since you can say it all in 140 characters.


----------



## terryR

'100 Year Drought' continues.










Entire state under drought emergency. Area in brown shows the driest areas. Our place is the white dot.

edit, no rains for the next week, and we are already sucking up sand and air from the 'creek'


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, does it ever effect your cave well?


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Haha. I just got blocked by someone that I defended on this site. Gotta love forums.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats what ya get for leavin the honey hole bulldog.


----------



## terryR

Not until this year, Todd.
rain dancing every day…


----------



## summerfi

Here in western Montana we just completed the wettest October on record. It's predicted to be a snowy winter.


----------



## chrisstef

Were on water restriction out here. A lot of wells in our town are, or have been, dry this summer.


----------



## duckmilk

I was looking at that post Bulldog, who blocked you, the guy asking the question or the "not nice person"?


----------



## Brit

Picked up a Hans Karlsson Sloyd Axe this week with an assymetric left grind. Basically this means it has a longer bevel on the right-hand side making it suitable for left-handed use only. The lower angle of attack makes finer, more accurate cuts possible on flat and convex surfaces.


----------



## 7Footer

Jesus Andy, that little Axe is fugging gorgeous.

That box is pretty rad Mos.

Stef, killer score! Happy day, yo!

Dang Terry that is crazy stuff, I'll ask the rain coming in to just keep heading your way..

Wishing you a smooth recovery Bob, I know you mentioned the other day but I can't remember now, what was the operation? I just met with a surgeon on Wednesday, gonna be down for 6 months (best case), fully immobilized for 6 weeks, then 6 more weeks of PT, then start going BHOG and building it back up… bastards gotta cut me open from both sides too, no arthroscopic, the labrum is a circle, it's torn almost half way around, and they have to cut the big rotator cuff muscle in order to repair the two frayed ligaments underneath., . No freaking buen, amigos.

But, trying to stay positive, this thing isn't going to heal itself, so maybe, just maybe down the road I can really build it up and get stronger than I was before… But being able to once again sleep like a normal person would make it worth it for me.

This right here makes me smile though, Phoebe has always wanted to be BFF's with Stella, but Stella usually wants nothing to do with her… Lately Stella has been laying next to Phoebe, it's the cutest fuggin thing!


----------



## duckmilk

That is nice Andy! Did you sneak it in before the wife saw it?

It'll be for the best 7. Cute picture


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope you're on the mend Bob.

That is sweet Andy!

Have a good weekend boys.


----------



## Brit

No Duck it was waiting for me when I got home tonight. When I unwrapped it she said "Oh my god, what's that thing?" I told her it was a carving axe with an assymetric left grind. As her eyes started to glaze over I stopped extolling its merits. The conversation ended with her saying "Take it down your workshop first thing in the morning or it might end up in your head."


----------



## 7Footer

Boner time:
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/5852451827.html
If this thing is available when I get back from Brazil, might have to see if I could work out a deal with this guy, my god it just reeks of cast iron heft and hubris.

Too bad I missed out on that Bill Nance restored Uni, I knew it would go quick at that price, it was gone before I could even contact the guy.


----------



## Brit

7 - My heart goes out to you man. Sounds like you're gonna have to suck it up though, if it won't heal without the op. I'm trying to build my shoulder back up now, but I'm taking it real slow. For the last month I've been sleeping through the night most of the time, but the discomfort still wakes me up occasionally.


----------



## summerfi

7' - My shoulder surgery was nothing compared to what you're looking at. I don't envy you at all. It will take you a year to fully recover, maybe even longer. Follow the Dr's orders and most of all be very patient. It will get better, but something like that can take a long time to heal from. You'll be glad you did it though.

All they did to me was arthroscopically grind off the end of my collar bone, which had developed a hook and was causing an impingement. For 2 days I've been residing in my recliner while hooked up to my own personal Frosty machine to keep it cool. I'm already very bored. This afternoon I ditched the sling and piddled around in the shop for awhile. The Dr wanted me to take oxy-something for pain, but that stuff makes me really sick, so I've taken no pain meds at all. The pain is not bad at all. The worst part was the nerve block they did to my left shoulder and arm. That was weird, seeing my arm flopping around with no feeling whatsoever. That's worn off now though. I think this will be a quick recovery. I started doing light rehab exercises today.


----------



## theoldfart

7', good luck with the surgery. Sounds like a bit of time now but Bob's right, you'll be glad you did it.

Andy and Bob glad both of you are on the mend.

What's with all these shoulders, a peculiar LJ malady? Are LJers suffering from some genetic abnormality? OR are they engaged in a singularly manly but excessive form of gratification? Hmmmmm

Ow, my shoulder hurts, gotta go…............


----------



## Brit

No gratification Kev. I decided to stop taking the lift at work and walk up and down the stairs to the 1st floor where I work. The reason I used to take the lift was not through laziness, but because you have to walk through 8 heavy tall windowless doors, three of which are security doors that you need a card to get through. One day I reached out for the handle on one of the doors just as someone burst through it from the other side which caused me to snatch my arm and body back pretty sharpish to avoid being hit by the door. That was the start of what will end up being 12 months of intense pain and recovery. It is easily done and I take the lift again now.


----------



## duckmilk

Heed the warning Andy.

From the looks and price of that lathe 7, you'll be very lucky indeed if it is still available after your trip.

Heal up you wounded wood-warriors!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I was looking at that post Bulldog, who blocked you, the guy asking the question or the "not nice person"?
> 
> - duckmilk


It was the OP, but I can see the thread again now. Maybe he unblocked me. I couldn't care less about that douche from down under. On a positive note, i just got done doing the first hand cut dovetails that I'm proud of.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, that was bad luck. Did it require surgery? I've had that happen recently, jammed my fingers back. Not a pleasant experience. Had to stop climbing for a few weeks.


----------



## duckmilk

Don't understand why the OP would do that, you were on his side.
Show us the dovetails.

Watching Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives, love that show, makes me hungry.


----------



## TheFridge

LSU bama tomorrow. So jacked.


----------



## duckmilk

Off topic: (as if there was a topic on this thread) Does anyone know how to remove a Teflon-like coating from a pan? I cooked a roast in a 9×12 roasting pan, wrapped it in foil with a little apple cider vinegar, and the teflon started bubbling up in the corners and around the sides. The pan is a *heavy* steel pan that itself is undamaged. I hate to just throw it away, but don't want to be cooking things in it with Teflon flaking off. MAPP gas and more citric acid?


----------



## ToddJB

7, sorry bout that shoulder. That lathe is sexy. Looks like a Reeves drive. Super sexy.


----------



## TheFridge

7, I could try the karate kid massage? It worked in the movie…

The offer is open to you as well Bob. Daniel-son jumped right up after Mr. miyagi did it in the movie so it's gotta work.

I will be professional. I swear…


----------



## chrisstef

First its Mr. Miyagi then its Dr. Hoover. Dont let Fridge fool ya 7 and Bob. He's out to get ya. The cajun canoodle is real.


----------



## Tim457

Duck, we just got rid of a pan that was doing that. I don't think teflon is made to stand up to roasting so it's pretty much a broken product when it was made. If I hadn't wanted to get rid of the pan anyway (mine was cheap) I think I would have just used an sos pad and removed what was flaking. For as much as that stuff comes off on it's own, I'd think anything short of your MAPP gas solution would be inadequate. But I think teflon puts off toxic fumes when burned off.

Sweet axe Andy. I've been wanting a good carving hatchet.

Tony what kind of frappuccino is that?


----------



## terryR

Oooh, that Walker Turner! hope it is still sitting idly!

Sux about surgery, 7. I hope you have a good surgeon, and fast re-hab. Sounds like there's just no other alternative? Shirley you'll be in better shape after all is said and done!


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, who is Shirley? Does your wife know? I'd keep it quiet if I were you, you know how this crowd can be. I would, of course, not say anything!

Oops, out loud, my bad.


----------



## terryR

LOL.
Hopefully Shirley will be 7's Brazilian Nurse with firm breasts, a plump ass, and a ready supply of pain meds!


----------



## TheFridge

Ffirm pecks, 6 pack abs and dongle to the knee for is more 7s style


----------



## TheFridge

Ok ok… a bit much…

mid thigh…?


----------



## terryR

for 7,


----------



## woodcox

Ready for the roofer. Three floors with room for storage drawers in the basement.


----------



## bandit571

Shop smells like a warm Cherry Pie…









resawing 4/4 Cherry down to 1/2 slabs.

Resting up a sore knee right now…..hoping about a "Finger and a Half" of Crown Royal Vanilla will help out. 
Making a new home for all of these toys..









Rosewood, Brass and Steel…...Needs a nice home to sit in…


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks for the encouragement doods. I appreciate it.

LOL @ the Cajun Canoodle… and 'dongle to his knee'

Yeah I hope it's Shirley, not Ronaldo with a stethoscope!

Pretty much Terry, this surgeon seems good, she worked on the olympians in Rio, and specializes in unstable knees/shoulders and dislocations. Shen said we could try another heavy dose to PT, but with my history of instability its very unlikely anything will change. She also said it's very rare that someone with the flexibility and range of motion I have, have never had more problems… But, I am left handed, I really don't do a whole lot with my right, and since it's been like this since I was teenager, I think over the years it's become 2nd nature for me to avoid movements that hurt it. Even now after losing weight and gaining some strength, I still struggle with push ups and things that require both arms, it seems like the left side does most of the work. So yeah, although not ideal, surgery sounds like the best option. Also a little nervous though, she said she needs to re-position where my shoulder sits, to reduce my ROM, because down the road I'd be more likely to re-injure it..

I hope Bama gets Rick-Rolled, but we all know they wont.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't count bamas inbred chicks before they hatch. LSU has kept it close in most of the recent years with offenses that were a lot worse. They are good though. Don't count LSU out. Les isn't calling the plays anymore.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge is probably shaved head to toe and painted purple and yellow. Put your helmet on fridge, coach needs ya.


----------



## TheFridge

It's gold not yellow you sonofabitch!

Put me in coach!


----------



## chrisstef

Ya passed the test.

YOURE IN FURBALL!!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

ok. So I've had some adult beverages. LSU vs. Alabama. Can someone post on that TonyBrycePerez thread and ask why he blocked me when Imwas defending him. My feelings are kind of hurt. I'm pretty buzzed though. I would drunk dial him, but he blocked me. GEaux tigers!


----------



## duckmilk

> for 7,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Is that you in your younger days Terry?

4 1/2 fingers Bandit

Bulldag, Ive fond it bttr not ta pst whn drnk, r cal sommon, jst syn


----------



## chrisstef

"Another round of feels barkeep! Two more and i might have a good cry tonight."

(Lol. Sorry bulldog.)


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Eh. I've sobered up some now. Ignore that previous post haha. I'm a sensitive southern boy.


----------



## theoldfart

Under the alfluence of incohol are we? Bottoms up. Just watch out for Fridge…....


----------



## duckmilk

Frodg cam snaek up on ya


----------



## theoldfart

Voice of experience Duck? ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Fridge, LSU was in it.


----------



## TheFridge

They went les on us and kept it conservative. Pretty much everything we hated about les. Some dudes on the d just made some money tonight.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Our defense played great. For the second year in a row, the offensive line played terrible. That's the end of that story.


----------



## TheFridge

Yup. At least we still have Florida left to molest.


----------



## 489tad

See ya in about 5 hrs.


----------



## woodcox

Tool making this AM. I found a couple of hot knife blades I counterbored into the hickory and cherry. Some quick knife work on the handles and I think they will be useful. The saw blade is for an exacto like handle and to be pulled. I didn't like it so I unset the back and flopped it. I robbed a good file handle but it cuts great pushing now.









Sorry for the shoulder woes seven, solid commitment though. Does that retriever, retrieve? Pups will be useful when ur needing.


----------



## duckmilk

Dan, looks good, wha'd ya cook?

Nice WC, can you get right up to the line with that marking knife, or does the handle get in the way?

Interesting about turning that saw into a push saw vs a pull saw. I have a pull saw for cutting close to the mark and like that action. Is that just personal preference?

Where is everyone? Nevermind, football Sunday :{


----------



## chrisstef

I like it woody.

I got into the richy bros a lil ….










Lil buddy lasted the first half of the game then it was time to split. I think i saw about 3 possessions lol. The old man was thoroughly happy being with his grandson in the house that Jim Calhoun built.


----------



## jmartel

Running errands and cleaning up. That's where I was all day. No fun, but has to be done. Went diving yesterday. Had a giant California Sea Lion come over to play with us after we were finished and floating our way back to shore. Unfortunately camera problems plagued me the last 2 dives, so no evidence of it.


----------



## 489tad

Duck it "was" a slow cooked pork shoulder with Stubbs rub. Middle son came home to do laundry. Not much left.


----------



## bandit571

Making a stop for the planes to molest..









Buck Rogers making a pilot hole. Dowel was cut at an angle on the end. Brass screw to hold that piece of old saw plate….









My kind of stuff….cheap. Seems to do quite well..









Face planed some Cherry…..


----------



## duckmilk

Isn't the common name for pork shoulder roast a "butt"?

Interesting planning stop Bandit.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang, I get busy and you guys go through 100 posts without even noticeing I am gone.

Axes, The Empress of the Galaxy's dad collected them… didn't know a good one from a junker (neither do I ) but bought every one we saw at a yard sale. Record drought here too. County wide burn bans including backyard camp fires in most counties around here.

Have done 3 performances of Smoke On The Mountain… gone pretty well except for the guy playing Dennis lost his voice just before opening night. Good news is, I haven't fallen off the stage, yet

Empress made a 5 quart run of Jim's Spaghetti House sauce. #2 son promptly snagged a half gallon and took it back to school with him…amazing how much college boys eat.

Heir to the Galactic Throne got mad when she found out the Empress had drank all of the Chocolate Porter from the Sam Adams sampler pack they bought….stomped out of the house, went to the store and bought another.

Typical weekend on Kevin Grove Farm.


----------



## terryR

Another featureless bowl from free wood.










Bradford Pear that spalted while sitting in the driveway for a year.

This wood is all over the side of the road here. After any rainy spell, these ornamental trees lose limbs, and have to be trimmed. So, I have a small stash of 3-5" diameter limbs. This bowl came from a larger tree, however.


----------



## ShaneA

Terry, have you been shopping lathe upgrades yet? You still turning on that first Jet you bought a couple years ago? I bet Powermatic and Jet will have their typical black Friday deals…15% off and free shipping? It would look good setting in your new shop.


----------



## terryR

I wish! LOL.

Still making payments on the new shop that is unused.
Wife wants a horse by spring.
Need new diesel truck the wife can drive (current truck has manual tranny)

I was lucky to receive some awesome gifts last year when I turned 50, but probably just new socks this year!


----------



## terryR

Dad said, If you're gonna dream, dream BIG.

My next wood lathe,










edit…Yes, it's ugly compared to the Walker Turner.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow that sucks 7. Sorry man. Super cute pic!

Tim it was a just a Cortado/Gibraltar: Double espresso cut with a bit of warmed/steamed milk 1:1(or less). Makes it a mild sip.

Nice work on the saw Stef. Glad little dude lasted a half at least. 

Son crushing the roast is funny Dan.

That is beautiful Terry.


----------



## Mosquito

> Still making payments on the new shop that is unused.
> 
> - terryR


I know the feeling lol Though my "shop payments" are the mortgage on the house, I've still not been able to get it finished yet…


----------



## terryR

Mos, all I've done is walk in the door and look around. Not even a firm drawing of what goes where yet.

I really want to put some serious work down on this horse fence BEFORE I play with my shop. Just waiting for cooler weather to help with all the hand tool nonsense.


----------



## Brit

Terry - When the wood talks, you don't need to add features. Lovely bowl!


----------



## Brit

Did you know that up until 1805 the runner up in the presidential election automatically became vice president. Imagine that happening this time around. LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

We'll be in bad enough shape with one of them in office, nevermind both Andy!


----------



## Brit

Some bar steward has been drilling into the wall on the floor above me all morning and I CAN'T HEAR MYSELF THINK ALREADY. Just laughed out loud though as I can hear his battery is dying.

Hang on, he's got a spare DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Did you know that up until 1805 the runner up in the presidential election automatically became vice president. Imagine that happening this time around. LOL.
> 
> - Brit


Our history as a nation doesn't go much further back from 1805. So we do get credit for recognizing a bad idea and addressing is quickly. At least 200+ years ago. Today might be a different story though…


----------



## ToddJB

Got a few hours in on the stairwell yesterday.










Still a few more to go.


----------



## JayT

That's looking really good, Todd.

If the current career goes in the tank, you could build stairs for a living. I hear your GC needs a good stair guy. 

On the election, am I the only one looking seriously at the VP candidates on the premise that neither Hillary nor Donald are likely to make it through a full term without impeachment hearings?


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin teets todd!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Todd!

Spare batteries be damned Andy.


----------



## Mosquito

> On the election, am I the only one looking seriously at the VP candidates on the premise that neither Hillary nor Donald are likely to make it through a full term without impeachment hearings?
> 
> - JayT


lol I had mentioned that to someone before too


----------



## jmartel

I'm not even optimistic to think that it will be finished tonight. I think it's going to drag on for a bit.

Stairwell is looking great, Todd. I forget, did you make or buy that rail? I know you were considering both options.


----------



## terryR

^bhog, I hope not. I want to see it end tonight! Just sick of seeing both their faces in the news.

Todd, stairs looking fab. When I commented last month that they "looked better than I thought" possible, it was NOT because of your work. Just seemed too many obstacles in the way for a nice job to come out of it all. I guess it's a testimony of what a great person you are to be able to deal with losers, and get what you want in the end.

Pretty sure I'd just sucker punch the dude, and I'd get it in the end. ouch!


----------



## duckmilk

Looking great Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. Gotta get it done by tonight - might need a quick sale on the house so we can move to Canada. Maybe TonyS will hire me.

Jforgetful - I made it. Book matched some walnut.


----------



## Brit

Those stairs are oozing Toddliness. Me likey.


----------



## JayT

> Thanks dudes. Gotta get it done by tonight - might need a quick sale on the house so we can move to Canada. Maybe TonyS will hire me.
> 
> - ToddJB


You can forget that (the quick sale part). I heard that internet searches for "jobs in Canada" was WAY up the past week. The housing market will be over saturated and you'd never get any money out of it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anyone care to comment on bench top mortisers? I am considering adding one to my wish list. Features? pitfalls, success stories, horror stories…all welcome.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha, that doesn't surprise me in the least JayT. I hope Canada is considering closing their boarders - "You S#!+ your own pants - now you can sit in it for awhile".


----------



## chrisstef

I'm looking for the same thing KG. Ive come to the conclusion that the Powermatic 701 is top of the heap. The ShopFox was a close second but, from what ive read, some of the parts can be a bit brittle. Ive been looking at 3/4hp machines and the longer the lever the better. I haven't dug into chisel / bit reviews just yet but it looks like they do not come with the machine.


----------



## Brit

I'm so tempted to post a pig sticker right now and a really big mallet, but I won't. LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a Steel City BTM that suffers from "brittle parts syndrome" too, but it's nothing that prevents it from drilling square holes. Like many power tools, mine seems to have very close cousins out there in different color schemes. Overall I very much like the machine, and don't any issues with the bits that came with it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks Stef,

That would be at the very top of the price range. Like I say, considering adding it to my wish list. In the mean time, I am not sure that I wouldn't get more out of a planer and jointer. My Neighbor is moving so I won't have access to his unless he decides to sell the jointer. As for the planer, his is not the one I want.

Just having trouble convincing myself to take the plunge on the cost of any of them. Especially since the shop needs major electrical upgrades.


----------



## ShaneA

I have the Crafstman BTM, bought it years ago. It does what it is supposed to do. I was never blown away by it. I did buy the Powematic floor standing machine a few months ago, but I have never used it. From everything I have read on the subject I will echo Stef. The more HP and the longer the lever, as well as the quality of the hold downs is what you are really looking for. Most agree in the benchtop world the PM is the king. But the floor models are allegedly way ahead of those.


----------



## chrisstef

If I could find stickers like you do Andy I might not be as tempted to go power tool. I actually just think its a case of money burning a hole in my pocket. That and I haven't bought any new tools in a while. My other option is a new fence for the TS. Ive heard Biesemeyer has gone a bit down the tubes??


----------



## ShaneA

I have read the same Stef, but have no practical experience to back it up. The used ones come up for sale though. I have seen them on ebay, and auctions sites. As well as the PM Accufence. Do you have the Grizzly saw? does it have the shop fox fence on it? Grizzly sells them as stand alone items, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## chrisstef

Id def go planer and jointer before mortiser KG. Flat and square made a huge difference for me.


----------



## ShaneA

^Yep

1. Planer
2. Jointer
3. Mortiser

Planer ahead of the jointer because there are more/easier work arounds to achieve a flat edge/face compared to dimensioning stock. Hard to go wrong with the DeWalt 735. Although I see Grizzly pitching a floor machine for $900? with an induction motor.


----------



## JayT

Agree with planer first. It's easy to joint with hand planes, but thicknessing is a different story. Mortiser would be way low on my list, mainly because it's not that hard to do with hand tools. Actually, if I was doing so much M&T that I wanted to do it with a machine, I'd probably go the BigRed route of getting a Domino instead of a mortiser.


----------



## jmartel

+1 to a Domino instead of a mortiser. I think that's the route I'd go (and potentially will. We'll see).

Or make myself a slot mortiser for my router. Might do this first.

http://woodgears.ca/slot_mortiser/index.html


----------



## Mosquito

I guess my mortiser would be considered floor standing lol


----------



## ToddJB

Wonder how many times those springs have broke at the bottom and snapped up into the users boy beans?


----------



## bandit571

Found something better to do on an election day









Can't buy any booze until the polls close…..another reason to hate election day…


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, I would think it'd be difficult, as your leg will be on the peddle right in front of it, so you'd think that would deflect it… though that does sound rather uncomfortable lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, are you as upset over the shrinkage of Toblerone as we think you are?


----------



## chrisstef

No booze on election day? WTF? If there was ever an election to get drunk for, this is it. I'm not sure all the Dubra in the world can ease the pain of this one however.

Spring to the beans. Ill file that one under no thanks.


----------



## woodcox

No booze yet today? That's a thing for real? It ought to optional exit polling.

I had a shop fox btm. Ok for the money but, I can see the brittle issue. Hold down was good. It would rack a little, enough to create clean up work sometimes. I don't think its tube travel design is up to the task. Used it for a few things to see a chisel and mallet is funner and as fast and that was before I had mortise chisels. i bought premium Japanese chisels and had the ones that came with it honed and performing the same. I also replaced the chuck that came with it because of runout from Taiwan. Sold it to fund something or other. Doubt I would buy another until really necessary or beneficial before a jointer.


----------



## ShaneA

Am I the only one who looks at that missing pedestal on your mortiser Mos and thinks obscene amounts of Bhogs will be dropped once that thing makes contact with my shin? It just looks like a sharp object projecting into an area where one might not be looking for it.


----------



## terryR

I like the old Toblerone better,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Now that's what I'm talkin about…


----------



## Tony_S

> Thanks dudes. Gotta get it done by tonight - might need a quick sale on the house so we can move to Canada. Maybe TonyS will hire me.
> - ToddJB


You know where to find me Todd! lol! Oh you poor basterds….
Rails lookin good…throw some more pictures up when it's all done! We can consider it part of your resume!


----------



## ClammyBallz

Took me 90 minutes to vote this morning and I got there 15 minutes after they opened.

When I got to the second section where they split you off by last name to make you sign the book, the lady at the counter in my line was slow as molasses. She spent a good 2-3 minutes looking up each persons name in the book. At one point, I counted 75 people in her line. Meanwhile, there were only 2-3 people in the other 3 lines at any given time. When I got to the voting line, the lady in charge asked her to change positions so someone faster could take over, she got belligerent and didn't want to move.

It was such a joke! The people that were in front of me when I got there were in and out in 35 minutes.

On top of all that, there were 2 lines down the hall in front of the bathroom. Some dude was taking a dump in the bathroom with the door open and wrecked havoc in the hall. The look on all the women's faces was priceless.


----------



## ToddJB

I have always waited in line. This year though I decided to do the drop box. Holy Crap that was way easier. I could sit down with the ballot in front of the internet, figure out where I stood on each local and state measure, fill it out accordingly, and then just drop it off on the way home. No lines, no stamps, done.


----------



## bandit571

Used to be, at a place called Tammany Hall, they'd buy you a beer, for each time you voted for them….vote early,vote often was the phrase I remember….


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit, are you saying you've personally experienced the embracing and allowance of multiple votes in one election?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Brit

> Andy, are you as upset over the shrinkage of Toblerone as we think you are?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Not much of a Toblerone person Smitty, but it really pisses me off that the packaging stays the same and the general public are conned into thinking what's inside is the same product they know an love. I mean who looks at the weight on the packet? They did the same with Mars bars over here. When I was a kid they were a meal. Now they're over in three bites.

Tonight is all about the key states folks.


----------



## chrisstef

.


----------



## Brit

Very nice Stef. It looks the business. You must have posted the same time I did because my post hasn't appeared yet.


----------



## Brit

Oh there it is.


----------



## chrisstef

Too cool Andy. Yea we posted samesies.


----------



## 7Footer

Oooooh boy, Stef you old dog you. That bad boy cleaned up purrrrrty.

Stairs lookin good Toddwick.

LOL, the weather forecast for Santos is rain for like the next week straight. My wife's sister's wedding is outside too, she is full diva status, this is gonna be fun stuff. We booked our tickets so late that we have to incur a 6 hour layover in Mexico City tomorrow night! îîîArrrrrrrriba!!!

Edit: Beauty, those keys look awesome, Andy! Lol, samsies


----------



## CL810

+1 to the PM 701 mortiser. Properly tuned hollow chisels and auger bits are critical. I really like mine, solid control over the wood and chisel/bits.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice work, Stef. Is she a keeper?

Andy, your patience for such an activity is to be admired. Incredible.


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno if shes a keeper or not yet Todd. Ill let her talk to me for a bit. The plate is dead newgats straight. We'll see how it sharpens.

Sucks bout the rain 7. Always down for some wedding day drama though. As long as it aint mine that is.


----------



## CL810

Must be election day


----------



## duckmilk

No booze on election day?? WTH? Glad I was already stocked up although I don't remember that to be a problem in TX.

Edit: Matter of fact, I bought some beer today at the grocery store.

Beautiful job on that saw Stef, lots of lust there.

Nice segue Andy, and great job on the keys. I second the patience comment above.

While in Mexico 7, don't (DON'T) eat a salad or any lettuce. DAMHIKT. Solo CARNE (I originally spelled carne but it looked like came. Didn't want to confuse anyone


----------



## bandit571

Just grooving along…..









Box needed grooves for the bottom to sit in…..


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> +1 to a Domino instead of a mortiser. I think that s the route I d go (and potentially will. We ll see).
> 
> Or make myself a slot mortiser for my router. Might do this first.
> 
> http://woodgears.ca/slot_mortiser/index.html
> 
> - jmartel


I bought a domino XL about two years ago. I've yet to use it though. It looks cool.


----------



## SamuelP

Nice Keys…I used to live there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Anyone care to comment on bench top mortisers? I am considering adding one to my wish list. Features? pitfalls, success stories, horror stories…all welcome.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


For the benchtops, there's the Powermatic…..then there's the rest of them. I have the Shopfox, It's okay, but I wish I would have saved for the PM. That said, if you don't want to drop 5 bills for the PM, just watch CL. There's delta's, jets etc around for $100 or so.

I have the domino XL now. I use it all the time….and I haven't touched my mortiser since.

I voted for the crook or the morally void reality show guy. You guess.


----------



## duckmilk

> I voted for the crook or the morally void reality show guy. You guess.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Agreed Red. There is no need for any of us to bare our souls. I love you guys the way I have come to know you. Don't care about your personal voting preferences. Group hug anyone?


----------



## duckmilk

Just had a thought. I think it is interesting that Andy (Brit) will probably know the results before the rest of us.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think it's time for the *WOOD* party with the primary focus being zero sales tax on tools (hobby purchases will also be tax deductible) and free trees taken down by municipalities and parks cut they way the woodworker asks.


----------



## JayT

> I voted for the crook or the morally void reality show guy. You guess.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Well, I voted for the ego driven person who talks a lot about the country and the people, but really only cares about themselves. That should really narrow it down.


----------



## Mosquito

> Agreed Red. There is no need for any of us to bare our souls. I love you guys the way I have come to know you. Don t care about your personal voting preferences. Group hug anyone?
> 
> - duckmilk


it may look more like huddled in a corner preparing for the next 4 years of whatever is to come our way, but I'm in lol


----------



## duckmilk

I've been up watching Barnwood Builders on tv this evening trying to avoid all the repetitive media speculation. I'll post something more on topic.
As you know, I started a hand tool storage and posted this previously:










Still trying to figure out how I am going to build the doors with storage inside, sort of like Smitty did, but using the materials I can get my hands on. Still undecided on the final plan. But I did a temporary placement of the planes I currently have and thought I would share.










The shelves are deep enough that planes can be placed 2 planes deep, thus room for more acquisitions.
The Sargent transitional on top was purchased so I could use the innards for a JT style shooter. It is, however, in really nice shape. Maybe I should try to find a crappier one to salvage? The base is in great shape and I could possibly turn it into a good roughing plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Duck, I did something rather odd today. I looked at the timelines of my project posts and found that in 2012, the only thing I actually accomplished the whole year as a project was the first mallet swap. What was taking all my time, I asked myself? Well, the answer was in the blogs: my tool chest took FOREVER… So my advise (not solicited, but you get it anyway!) is to take your time and enjoy the process. Find the right wood, turn the builds around and around in your head, and otherwise feel no pressure whatsoever. Because what you come up with, you'll love.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea, the planer and jointer are already on the list. The reason the mortiser comes up is I'd like to do a couple of Morris chairs.


----------



## Tugboater78

Neighbor dropped this off at the house this past evening, guess i better start gathering more transitionals..

Wont see this one in person till thursday afternoon


----------



## Tony_S

> might need a quick sale on the house so we can move to Canada.
> - ToddJB


HA! The Canadian Immigration website crashed last nite….for real!


----------



## 489tad

Duck I know you want storage on the doors but I'd go glass doors. Thats a nice view. Besides Ive seen pictures of your shop, you have the room to build twin add on's with door storage.


----------



## jmartel

Well, last night proved that Orange really is the new Black.

Tug, that looks like it will clean up nicely. Is that jointer sized?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, well,well…..the sun did come up this morning…..some Pollsters were saying that wouldn't happen, either…


----------



## terryR

Plane storage looking good, Duck! I'm suscribed to see how you attach doors since I have a similar piece in the shop.

Nice planes, BTW. Is that a 62?

Awesome carving, Andy!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Stef.

That is simply amazing Andy. And I agree with your assessment of their bullsh!t marketing tactics. Deception and fraud are poor forms of conduct.

Safe travels 7! What kind of trouble can you find in 6 hours?

Duck that looks beautiful.


----------



## Brit

Those planes look right at home there Duck. Nice job!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Smitty, advice taken into consideration.

Duck I know you want storage on the doors but I'd go glass doors. Thats a nice view. Besides Ive seen pictures of your shop, you have the room to build twin add on's with door storage.

-Dan, Naperville IL, I.G.N.

Actually Dan, since I put so many windows in there, wall space has become somewhat constrained.

Yes Terry, I posted it last year on the handplane thread. Apparently it was probably a shop plane for some school since it was numbered 11 on the sides and on the top of the tote:



















Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Tug. I should sharpen mine up to see how it cuts in comparison to the metal ones.


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, is that a brass emblem embedded in the tote? That's pretty cool.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes it is Todd with 11 stamped in it.


----------



## putty

Duck, that is a nice cabinet. I agree with the doors, it looks like you have a few inches inside the cabinet before the shelves start.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I missed that #62 as well, Duck. Very nice!!


----------



## duckmilk

Here's the original post Smitty with more pics.

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/1794378

Yes Putty, the shelves are 5 1/2" deep and there is about 6 1/2" in front of them. Plenty of room for doors with storage inside.

Edit: You must have been on vacation Smitty because I asked you a question and you didn't respond.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Duck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Duck, set the plane down on something like a moving blanket, then tap on a short length of dowel, with the other end siting on the sliding section of the sole (with the knob and adjuster removed). The sole will pop out without issue. If that makes you nervous, stand the plane upright and tap the sliding section with a straight=down motion using the same dowel as the contact piece. This should also free it. Or, stand up the plane 'nose down' and tap the nose to the bench; that also should free the sliding section.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work Andy, that looks fun.

You left plenty of room in there Duck. I would fill every inch of it. You asked about my marking knife, it is a U.K. Market Stanley. They are great all around folding knives in the shop. I do covet a blue spruce marking knife though. 
Here is a pic of the xacto's finished. Primitive but they feel good in the fingers. 









Solid tool storage build advice there Smitty. That sounds way better than what is holding me up.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Woody. I forgot to take photos of the dolls house at the weekend. I'll try and remember this coming weekend.


----------



## terryR

The UK version of that knife is quite handy.^ I have one as well.

Another of these…










...perfectly useless, except for storing rubber bands maybe? I guess it's a turned totem? This one is Maple with burned decorations.


----------



## putty

Is that a pleasure device terry?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a salt and Pepper Mill Combo?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah, Terry how about a ceramic conical pepper mill?


----------



## terryR

I'd have to make the insert myself since this piece is 17" long. 4" in diameter, so maybe a two-person grinder? LOL


----------



## bandit571

Haven't spread a drop of glue, but I am trying things out









Final fitting of the plywood bottom. Dry fits. Even tried out the toys to see how they will go 









Might have room for a few more…..


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Smitty, it was clogged up with some fairly large shavings that prevented removal, but I finally got them dug out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm back tinkering with the Husker gift. I've got the N routed out nicely. Thinkin about a carved texture in the N. Then I can't decide if I like the bloodwood outline.


----------



## JayT

Blood wood and holly or maple would look pretty cool IMHO, Red. Instead of doing an outline, how about doing a complete inlay, then routing again to leave the border? That way the inlay is one consistent piece instead of a lot of little glued up pieces.


----------



## ToddJB

I think a white border would make a red N stick out more than doing it the other way around. And as we all know my unsolicited option is always right.


----------



## JayT

> And as we all know my unsolicited option is always right.
> 
> - ToddJB


As opposed to your solicited opinions being always wrong?

I do agree about the white border/red N, however, if those are the colors you were going to use.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, an inlay in probably out, because I already routed it with a paper pattern…..not a wood one.

I'm thinkin the bloodwood outline would look better a little thinner. I could also decorative burn the recess, like this…..









hmmmm


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think bloodwood would initially look great laid into the N. I would worry about fading though, I made a picture frame accented with bloodwood and despite the fact it wasn't in direct sunlight, it still faded pretty brown after 5 or so years.


----------



## chrisstef

What about red dyed holly? Now that yeti said fading id be worried too. I feel like the dye would hold up better long term. The walnut is pretty dark for burning imo. I dunno if it would show up well enough considering its the focal point.


----------



## bandit571

Treating a sore knee tonight…









Some of Mr. D.E. Williams "knee medicine"

Even makes the pictures a bit blurry….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, do you mix that with mountain dew?


----------



## bandit571

Ah….NO. rarely even put an ice cube in it…..


----------



## TheFridge

I thinks it's pure awesome trump won. Everyone hates him which makes me like him even more.

Plus, if Hilary won, she would've spontaneously combusted had she touched the Bible when she was sworn in. So she never really had a chance. Poor woman.


----------



## duckmilk

> Bandit, do you mix that with mountain dew?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No, he mixes it with his pain meds


----------



## chrisstef

And thats the proper way to do it ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tullamore sounds like trading a knee ache for a headache the next morn.

Along those lines….I was invited to beer tasting/homebrew club tonight. I think I found my people.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, do you have to pick up brewing to become a regular?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nah, they're not too particular. Most of them brew. I brought a sample sixer of good beers from the LQ and some smoked salmon….. I was in. I've been tempted to brew for some time though. There was a Prof from ISU who's actually from Bulgaria. Man, his beer was good. Like me, not a fan of IPA's but killer Ales and Pilsners.

Funny sidenote: A railroad employee was there, and I'm pretty sure I ruined his night. He saw the big dog walk in and he switched to non-alcoholic. Heard later he was workin the night shift tonight. Guys said he about pissed himself when he heard I was coming. Evidently I'm very "intimidating". Oh I laughed.


----------



## bandit571

The Tullamore DEW will have to last a while, might be a bit before the next bottle shows up. On the 18th of november 1972 I got married…....still am to the same gal…..the booze, and a new watch, were to celebrate our 44th.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, congrats on the anniversary! Not too many of us lifers out there.

Red, isn't there some real risk for you if that situation went south and there was an incident?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev, Yes. I'm on my days off, so I never would have known he had to work last night if he hadn't told me. But, I was relieved he didn't put me in a bad situation. The funniest part for my buddies was listening to how much of a hardass the dude thought I was before I arrived.

I don't think I'm a jerk at work, but I am black and white on safety rules. The rules that can get people hurt or killed. You guys would probably be interested in a safety talk I have in our classes. I tell the story of a switchman I hired out with who was struck by a train and killed in 2009 - all because he didn't look both ways when he got off a locomotive on the live track side. That should be a habit you beat into your head….like looking both ways when you cross the street.

Anyway, I tell the story, and how it felt to go to his funeral and see his wife and daughters mourn. That usually gets their attention. Then, I relate it to woodworking…..and safe work habits. "How is it that there is a tablesaw amputation every 7 minutes, and some cabinet makers can retire after 40 years with all digits intact? The same way we have switchman who retire after 40 years without an injury, and others who have 3 injuries in a decade. It's their work habits. There are certain things on a TS you just don't do. You might get away with it a few times….but eventually you will get bit. It's no different on the railroad."

You get the drift. Still honing the talk, but it seems effective. Half of my job is keeping grown men accountable - getting them to take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## bandit571

I lost my Grandpa…..when the motorized rail speeder he was trying to get started up, finally started and shot right across the "diamond" in front of a "Big 4" Passenger train doing 90mph…....He would have retired the next retire with 55 years of service…...









Picture was from 1905, accident was in 1955, went I was 2 yrs old.


----------



## saddletramp

> Half of my job is keeping grown men accountable - getting them to take responsibility for their actions.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red….If you are able to do that, YOU should be running this country!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

6'8" ginger boss with a voice that makes Barry White sound like Betty White … yea I could find that intimidating. At least right up until I stomped on your foot, punched you in the nuts and finished you off with a Chun Li roundhouse to the chops.

I go through the safety talk too. My line is always the same .. "My biggest fear in this job is that ill have to call your wife, mother or daughter and tell them youre not coming home."


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Dang. Sorry to hear that Bandit. There are a lot of stories like that….especially about guys very close to retirement.

Back in those days the railroads averaged fatality every other day. Our company has never gone without a fatality in 154 years. We have not had one in 2016. We are all really hoping this is the year, and it shows how far we've come.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, you made me think of a guy who started a little after I did. We worked in an envelope converting factory. I was just finishing my training and moved to the afternoon shift. Watching this guy work was an eye opening experience. He was very impetuous, ready to dive in at the slightest sign of problems. He never looked and analyzed the problem, just grab the tools and start moving things. At the end of my time working there, thirteen years, he had lost one and a half fingers and gave himself a radical mastectomy. He leaned into an open right angle gear box. I still have all of my digits and no work related scars. Safe works habits work for everyones benefit.


----------



## Brit

Kev - Not to make light of safety-related stuff but when you said you worked in an envelope converting factory, I immediately had a vision of you walking up to a pile of envelopes and asking them if they know Jesus. LOL. Sorry, it's just the way my mind works. Too old to change now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lawlz.

It's Friday for you knuckleheads. Here's 7's Friday song….

If your T, the lyric goes: "You don't have…..to count my rubbers….cause your girlfriend will…..after you leeeeaaavve."





View on YouTube


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, great thought! With the amount of dope we smoked back then, I probably did see the deity more than a few times! Night shift ( 11 pm to 7 am) is another world. We had our own rules and code of conduct.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... it's *you're* BRK.

If you're going to cross-thread/double-down on a nut bust at least be impeccable.


----------



## smitdog

For you Fridge
Reference post #10 and my response in post #11


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There aren't many tasks where I am vertically challenged….









I may cross-post that on facebook if it's alright with T.

(psst. I knew he was still perturbed about the condom counting conundrum)


----------



## jmartel

Well I bit the bullet and bought a second strobe for my underwater adventures. Found one on ebay brand new for about $100 less than the cheapest price anywhere else and no tax. If it gets here in time, I might even be able to bring it with me to Panama City next week when I go for work and go for a dive or two.

Going back to that house this weekend as well that is in the shape we want and almost a full acre. Was able to convince the wife that the noise isn't that bad (can only be heard when you are outside) and can be mitigated with a fence/trees. Plus then I get to build a brand new shop. So, maybe put an offer in next week?


----------



## AnthonyReed

G'luck JEscrow.

No conundrum.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> ... it s *you re* BRK.
> 
> If you re going to cross-thread/double-down on a nut bust at least be impeccable.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


If you re going to cross-thread/double-down on a nut bust, at least be impeccable.

Fixed it for you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Really? There needs to be a comma there? Are you sure?


----------



## ToddJB

Need? No. But*,* commas are highly defined by one's writing style - the more conversational your writing style the more commas one would use.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you're saying Paul was just being a d!ck? And that he is always starting ish?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, that sounds like me.

Tired of work. Time to go celebrate Veterans Day.


----------



## duckmilk

"the more conversational your writing style, the more commas one would use."

There ya' go ;-) (as I duck for cover)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Duck. I didn't want to go there.


----------



## chrisstef

comma comma comma chameleon


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good idea, me too Paul. You boys have a good weekend.

A big *THANK YOU* to all you vetrans!!!


----------



## ToddJB

haha. I,actually, wrote it that way first, as, I am a heavy comma'er, but, I knew, one of you would step up, for the sake of banter, ya know?


----------



## jmartel

And then of course, you have the oxford comma, the, Shatner comma, and, in, extreme, cases, the, Christopher, Walken, comma.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No semicolon love?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm a backer of the Oxford comma.


----------



## chrisstef

My buddy has a semi colon. Hes got diverticulitis.


----------



## summerfi

It's a short trip from comma to coma.


----------



## duckmilk

I applied for a part-time job today. Pretty much retired and have income, but, a little extra money (and the wife not liking having to work when I didn't) and something to do during the slow part of the day, made sense. It is a local liquor distillery and they have just started up a brewery as well. I have had a bottle of their single barrel bourbon and it was really good. Wish me luck for going back into the workforce,,,on a bottling line. Maybe they offer an employee discount.


----------



## ToddJB

G'luck Duck!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Dream job. Part time in a distillery with employee discounts.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I would think that a QC position there would be the dream job!


----------



## TheFridge

Bravo smit. Bravo. It's good to see men out there with manly sense of humor. Not like literally seeing men… unless you like that… I don't judge… it would be like the pot calling the kettle gay…


----------



## bandit571

Birds of a feather…..


----------



## TheFridge

Listen to "Flock of Seagulls" together?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 489tad

Part time. Nice Duck!


----------



## saddletramp

Aaah….....Tad, I don't know how to tell you this but…......that ain't a duck, not even part time. It's a horse! ;^))


----------



## duckmilk

Bob, my wife might argue with you on that. She sometimes refers to me as a portion of that horse.


----------



## chrisstef

Can i say how fuggin delicious honeycrisp are? Lil chunky peanut butter on it. Getthafugouttaheyyah.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Can i say how fuggin delicious honeycrisp are? Lil chunky peanut butter on it. Getthafugouttaheyyah.
> 
> - chrisstef


MN says, "you're welcome."


----------



## saddletramp

Stef…..... Honeycrisps are the best apple ever!!!! My far better half and I have been going through a half bushel a week all fall.


----------



## Tim457

We're actually starting to get bland honeycrisps here. They are still a way better apple than the mushy ones we had when I was a kid though. I read something about apple varieties tasting the best where they were developed and in different soil and climate they don't taste as good.

Cool pics Tony. Can't place the city, what Chinatown is that?


----------



## ToddJB

Leaf fun.


----------



## CL810

The Pacific Rose apple gets my vote. At the peak of the season the are big, meaty and sweet.

Nothing better then leaf time for munchkins. Giggles, and then worn out and early to bed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Had a couple of great apple trees planted at our last house. Hope the new kids are enjoying them.

My first hand-dovetailed casework. I have to say, today was a good day.


----------



## bandit571

Picked a couple "old" Irwins today…









Cost a whopping $4 and change…..Irwin No.1 and Irwin No. 22 Might find some use for these….


----------



## Mosquito

More light… Added the soffit lights, and put them on a timer switch, so I can hit the timer, and leave. The motion light on the side by the entry door doesn't really get any light around the corner. When I was moving some stuff from the shop to the garage last winter, I realized how dark it was after getting around the corner, and trying to get back to the house to activate the motion light there. I liked this idea, as I can set the timer for a 1, 5, 10, 15, 20, or 30 minutes, or override and use it like a normal on/off switch. Which will be nice next time we have a bonfire, instead of having to walk over to trip the motion light every 10 minutes (we mostly have fires to burn larger fallen branches, so we're frequently breaking pieces up to feed the fire)


----------



## ShaneA

^nice, that looks great.


----------



## jmartel

Think the hells angels will let me in with my new ride, guys?



















Wife decided she doesn't like shifting motorcycles, but needs something for the commute. Drove 5 hrs each way today to go pick this up in north central Oregon. Now my bike gets put back to track only, the red bike becomes my commuter, and this is her commuter.



> Can i say how fuggin delicious honeycrisp are? Lil chunky peanut butter on it. Getthafugouttaheyyah.
> 
> - chrisstef


I just picked up a 20lb box of them for $13 today. Gotta love central washington produce prices. And they are fuggen gigantic.










That's a 12×17" cutting board. The little one in front is a normal sized apple.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Shane. We may add something similar to the front of the house in the "eventually" time frame.


----------



## terryR

DT's look fine, Red.

J2wheeler, what is it? Looks cool, and easy to park. But who made it so I can look up the price. Last job I commuted to was in downtown Atlanta. Cannot imagine the interstate on two wheels. Although, maybe that's the safest place to ride?

Out here, the Harley riders enjoy groups of 10-20 bikes, and thunder through the twisty countryside roads. Sounds like a train. Love the sound of horsepower!


----------



## jmartel

This is a 2011 Suzuki Burgman 400. Still a scooter, but it is at least powerful enough to do freeway rides. Not fast off the line at all, but deceptively faster than you think you are going because you can't hear the engine. I hit 95mph on the freeway during the test ride before I backed off.

This cost me $3k. New they are $7-8k I think.

And the highways are way safer than cities. Goes for cars as well.

My 675cc 3cyl bike puts down about 20hp more than a Harley 103ci. But less torque. If you want to hear some awesome sounds of horsepower, go to a race track and listen to the 200hp bikes going screaming by. Especially if they have a quick shifter. Sounds amazing.


----------



## bandit571

Re: A question was asked on a thread I am not allowed to answer on

I USE a round wooden mallet on not only my normal chisels, but my japanese made Mortise chisel…..No adverse effects from that iron hoop. IF the hoop has been set PROPERLY, all the mallet will hit is the wood of the handle. You are supposed to "pean" the wood over the edges of the hoop, to lock the hoop in place.

A wee bit of research will also so HOW to do that setting of the hoop. The round wood mallet I use all the time is turned from Spalted Maple…..


----------



## jmartel

Also, since I got yelled at for taking a picture after removing what we ate for dinner last time, here's braised chicken again. Also picked up a dutch oven not too long ago for stuff like this. I think I have more cast iron than anything else now. 3 skillets, a wok, and a dutch oven.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Mmmmm - wine, herbs, veg and whatnot?

Well, you know that you've gotta add a braiser to that collection, right? I have a 3.5Qt LC braiser that's a good size for a small family. Probably used it more than the DO and the skillet.


----------



## jmartel

Chicken thighs, shallots, carrots, lots of garlic, thyme, oregano, rosemary, chicken stock, white wine. Everything was browned in bacon fat first before filling it with liquid.

I can't see adding a braiser. Dutch oven does the same thing with taller sides. And I have a 10" and 12" skillets for smaller side stuff. Doesn't seem to me like it would be required. Plus right now my kitchen is tiny at least while we are renting.

Huge mess right now, but this is the extent of it.










Had to add a wire rack shelving unit to actually be able to store the pots and pans we have.










Grocery shopping with the scoot today. It's totally lame, but man that underseat storage is nice. I was able to put my helmet and jacket in there while I went to the store, and I had room for 2+ full bags in it if I needed to. Could probably toss at least a 20lb bag of dog food in there if you needed.


----------



## Tim457

I'm going to have to try some braised chicken like that, never have. Looks plenty flavorful and something I could manage. How long does it take?


----------



## jmartel

Maybe 15 min for browning everything, and then a half hour in the oven after you add liquid at 350 deg or so.


----------



## Mosquito

Came across this one today, made me think of JBackflop


----------



## TheFridge

I admit. I cackled at this ^


----------



## jmartel

True story. Although all of my diving here in Seattle is walking in from shore and then slipping on seaweed and falling into the water.


----------



## DanKrager

That's good advice for Jsplash, Mos. Giggled out loud here, too!

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tim it's Los Angeles, a friend just moved to Chinatown from the westside which gives me the opportunity to start exploring it in depth. Trippy place so far.

Todd did you buy Jack his unicycle yet?

Sexy tails BRK. Really? Those are your first? With all the work you do it seems like you would have banged some out before.

That looks great Mos.

I dig it JScoot. I want a Vespa and when I get it I am wearing a leather and a Pickelhaube when I ride. That chicken looks delicious. Is the oven a Le Creuset?


----------



## jmartel

It's a Lodge, Tony. I wanted a Le Creuset, but didn't want to pay that much for one, even at outlet prices when I can get a Lodge one for $50 from Amazon with free shipping. I've got some other Le creuset stuff, but it's typically only bought when I can get to the outlet store while they are having a 30% off outlet items sale.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perfect, when you have time can you tell me what you see the difference in price vs. Lodge provides you for your money?


----------



## KelvinGrove

A pic from last night in the Scenic City. Smoke so thick it is hard to see all over town today. Been down with the crud all weekend and think it is partly due to this.










Did get to finish our show though, no one fell off of the stage so all in all it was a success.

Got to read all the safety blog from Red last night. A couple of observations on that.

1. Behind every good safety regulation there is at least one dead body.

2. Never stand too close to any man who is always wearing bandages.

Off to Memphis this afternoon. At least nothing is on fire over there.


----------



## jmartel

> Perfect, when you have time can you tell me what you see the difference in price vs. Lodge provides you for your money?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Le Creuset stuff is definitely better quality, and has more color options if that is your thing. A little thicker cast iron, the enamel is a little better, the hardware is usually a little nicer. But you pay significantly more for it (at full price). A 6 qt dutch oven from Le Creuset is like $300-350. Lodge is $80 but can be found on Amazon for $50-55. I won't pay full price for anything from LC, but if it's only marginally more expensive at the outlet with a sale, then I'll buy it.

2 of my skillets are Lodge. They certainly work just fine. Not as nice as vintage Griswald or something like that, but they work well at a good price.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks. Yeah, I am aware of the pricing I just can't see a huge difference in them when comparing side by side and wondered what I was missing. Quality of the enamel is something I don't know how to judge without use over time so thought that might be a lion's share of the difference. Gauge of the iron is noted too. I appreciate the opinion JAnalyze, thank you.


----------



## ToddJB

Some day I will learn to appreciate kitchen cast iron.


----------



## duckmilk

All of my cast iron is old, passed down by my mother and grandmother. I have some experience with the Lodge stuff (black iron) and they could make good pots and skillets, if they just would. They don't take the effort to finish the cooking surfaces, which then tend to stick to the food. I have taken a R-O sander to the inside of one to smooth it out which helped a lot.


----------



## jmartel

Honestly, just buy Lodge stuff. It's good quality. The non-enameled stuff is made in the US, has a nice warranty, and it's pretty cheap. The enameled stuff isn't made in the US though, I believe.

If you can find old cast iron at a garage sale or goodwill or something, that should be your first choice. Rust (not pitted though) can be cleaned up easily and the skillet can be reseasoned.

Todd, a Lodge 10" pan is all of like $15. $20 for a 12" pan. You can use dish soap despite what many people say. Just dry it on the stove with heat and give a quick wipe with some oil before you put it away. It will be almost as slick as a non-stick pan in not much time. Not quite as nice as Duck's old stuff, but it's not going to be that much worse.


----------



## ToddJB

Picked up a couple items last night.










This guy is totally complete. Both eye shields, spark guards, tool rests - all of it is there. Even came with the original paper work.

I'm not really in need of another grinder, but it was too nice, at too good of price, to pass up - besides I think I know of good home for it.

He threw in this big industrial sander/polisher for $4.










And hopefully going tonight to check out this guy. Lady said it's 21" long including the handle. So I'm guessing it's 16".


----------



## KelvinGrove

> All of my cast iron is old, passed down by my mother and grandmother. I have some experience with the Lodge stuff (black iron) and they could make good pots and skillets, if they just would. They don t take the effort to finish the cooking surfaces, which then tend to stick to the food. I have taken a R-O sander to the inside of one to smooth it out which helped a lot.
> 
> - duckmilk


I have used a lot of cast iron over the years, including Lodge. The trick is in seasoning it properly and then never putting it in the dishwasher.


----------



## Tim457

I'm a new cast iron convert. A well seasoned pan works better than anything but a brand new teflon pan. Plus you get some dietary iron from cooking in them. I've been reading up on seasoning them the best way and apparently most seasoning directions are much too low temperature. This article 
http://sherylcanter.com/wordpress/2010/01/a-science-based-technique-for-seasoning-cast-iron/
says flax oil (raw linseed oil) is the best oil to use. The results on that pan in the picture are hard to argue with. The one on the right is using their method with flax oil.









Of course, this is a little different from an enameled cast iron pan. I have a cuisinart cast iron dutch oven because I too couldn't fork over for the LC. The enameling is starting to crack in places and maybe that's where the durability of the LC wins out.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I agree with most of the above - LC is definitely a splurge, and not something that I'd do at full retail - two of our bigger LC pieces were gifts and the other two were bought at an outlet and on sale (you have to *really* scrutinize their "seconds" to find imperfections, BTW). They were also bought when there weren't quite as many decent, good value enameled CI pieces on the market, though. I can say that the LC enameling is definitely better looking than what I've seen at lower prices, and I expect that it'll hold up longer, but I don't doubt that some of the "lesser" brands will outlive the original owner, anyway.

If we had to do it over again, I don't know what I'd do, but having them is a bit like having a nice tool from LV or LN - you get one and you're more likely to get another… and another… and another.

Oh, if it hasn't been said yet - you'll want enameled, not seasoned, CI for looooong simmering acidic dishes.


----------



## ToddJB

We have this guy: https://www.amazon.com/Lodge-LDP3-Reversible-9-5-inch-16-75-inch/dp/B002CMLTXG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1479145250&sr=8-2&keywords=lodge+logic+grill%2Fgriddle

It pretty much just stays on the stove at all times. It's nice, but probably not as seasoned as it should be.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I have the older Lodge version of that double-sided, double-burner. The griddle side desperately needs to be re-seasoned, but the wife just wants to get rid of it. It worked beautifully on the gas range at the old place, but started deteriorating on the electric stove that we have now. I might see if I can tuck it away in the basement or garage until we replace the stove, 'cause I hate to throw away stuff that can be rehabbed.


----------



## Tim457

> Oh, if it hasn t been said yet - you ll want enameled, not seasoned, CI for looooong simmering acidic dishes.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Ahh, right, that makes sense why DO's are enameled then. That long with an acidic dish would strip all the seasoning.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do use Lodge non-enameled pans. I am looking for a dutch-oven/stew pot for beans and such. Thanks for the heads-up Tim, cracking enamel would piss me off and is what I am looking to avoid. I don't mind paying for quality when it is valid. I haven't tried the flax seed oil method yet, interesting.

Congrats on the new pick ups Todd. Try a cast iron pan, maybe a small one (6") for quick morning eggs, I think they are second to none.


----------



## jmartel

So far the enamel on my Lodge seems to be holding up. But I just got it like a month ago. So it's not like it's had hard use yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like a 16" disston to me todd. Those two forward nuts are a good indicator of length (lawl).


----------



## bandit571

Around these parts….it was Wagner for the cast iron stuff, as their foundry was maybe 1/2 an hour away from the house.


----------



## Tim457

> If you can find old cast iron at a garage sale or goodwill or something, that should be your first choice. Rust (not pitted though) can be cleaned up easily and the skillet can be reseasoned.
> - jmartel


Yeah the one I got was pitted so I had to take a grinding wheel on an angle grinder, and then a flap wheel to smooth it a bit after getting the pitting out. It would have been a pain doing that if flying sparks from an angle grinder wasn't so much fun. Then I flattened the bottom with the grinding wheel so it would make more contact with my flat glass stovetop. Actually hollowed a little so that when the bottom expands from being heated it comes close to flat. Works well but was fairly challenging to do and get the contact areas closer to the outside of the pan so it wasn't just one small hot spot.

In hindsight, I think I would have gone with Jmart's suggestion. Then do Duck's method to smooth out the inside of a Lodge pan quickly enough with a ROS or angle grinder to make the smoother surface that the good vintage pans had. For $20 that's a good deal.

Tony, I've never been to LA's Chinatown. Have you been to SF's to compare? I have been to a restaurant in LA's Korea town though and had great food there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Tim, I haven't been to San Francisco much, third person in two days that has made me feel shame for that fact. Guess I better get up there.

Los Angeles' Koreatown is near the Wilshire district and is influenced by it to a degree. It's surrounded by affluence (for the most part) and perhaps a little more civilized due to that. Pretty hip area actually.

Chinatown is a whole other animal however. The good food is to be found here for sure but it's more the back alleys and odd shopping mazes that have piqued my interest. Pretty sure I can find a bunch of character with persistent investigation.


----------



## Tim457

No shame, that's quite a ways. It's not like you are short for things to explore near you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Sexy tails BRK. Really? Those are your first? With all the work you do it seems like you would have banged some out before.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


That's the first Case I've ever dovetailed….ya. Done a fair amount drawers. Felt like a milestone for me….cause I used to shake my head at guys who could do that in Fine Woodworking.


----------



## 7Footer

Honeycrisps = the best eva! The soil thing - my pop's swears that Washington fruits (and Hermiston watermelons) are the best in the world because the soil temperature makes the sugar and nutrients develop at their most optimal temp and it gives them better flavor… something like that.

Some crazy stupid protests going on in Portland, a bunch of dumb kids destroying private property.. EVERYONE in Brazil wants to talk about Trump, and surprisingly most of them are in favor of him, idk why but totally surprised me.

Duck, that #61 is sexy AF! I didn't eat any lettuce either 

Glad u liked my Friday wyclef jam BRK… for Tony the remix goes something like "for my ladies who dont plan ahead, I hate shark week"

I was too tired from the traveling to find trouble in Mexico… here the Brazilians just want to get me drunk and feed me, which is totally fine! Well one complaint actually, it's been raining here Non fuggin stop, seriously. Wednesday is suppose to be nice though, we had a 5 day trip planned to venture up the coast from Santos to Rio, but weather is so crappy that we cancelled it.. the 1st wedding was crazy, we didn't leave the venue until 6am, the wedding started at 6pm.

Everyone stare at me, everywhere I go. It's tough being a giant sometimes.. lol


----------



## jmartel

Here's something else I've been working on. Caramel Apple Hard Cider. Final ABV is 7.5%. It's pretty good on its own, but even better heated up. Could use a little more sweetening, but overall I'm happy. Can't see it lasting very long.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Here s something else I ve been working on. Caramel Apple Hard Cider. Final ABV is 7.5%. It s pretty good on its own, but even better heated up. Could use a little more sweetening, but overall I m happy. Can t see it lasting very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want some. Looks like it tastes awesome.
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin fresh in that stretch suit 7. The locals have got to wonder what you at to get so damn tall out there 7. Like some sort of side show freak walkin the streets I bet. A 12 hour wedding jammer is awesome. Been a while since ive thrown down like that.

That jug of cider just made my bowels quiver.


----------



## terryR

wow, I think I get 7footer now. dude, do you have to wear a helmet indoors to keep from smashing that dome into light fixtures? Lotta love for those three babes.

100-year drought still in full swing. I'm getting dry dust out of the ground at 30" of depth while digging for fence posts. cannot stress the stress level. we live on top of the freekin water table here. One corner of the existing fence was placed in water at a depth of about 24". Not mud…clear water. It just seeps out of the ground here in our little valley.

Usually.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice suit 7'! Pimp dude. Fuggin' messy sharks.

Did you throw a cinnamon stick in it when you warmed it JApple?

That's crazy Terry.


----------



## jmartel

I did not. There's a syrup that I made with brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg that I added to it a few days ago that flavors it, however.


----------



## chrisstef

Getting started on a little project this week. Going to top off an old Singer sewing machine base with this bad mamajama is got from my buddy. Burly, curly, live edge maple. I'm planning on filling the two voids with some fiberglass resin. Ill likely tint it and add some sawdust as a binder. Not sure on the final finish plan as of yet but I'm leaning towards a bright red dye sanded back, shellacked and top coated with gloss arm r seal. Maybe lacquer if I want to go super gloss.


----------



## ToddJB

I'd do you, 7.

Sorry for the dryness, Terry.

I'd drink it, Jmart

That's is a purdy slab, Stef. Are the edges punky?


----------



## chrisstef

No punkiness at all. Well, there was a very small spot on the back edge when I cut it but I dug all the soft stuff out with a screwdriver and got down to some solid wood. The hole on the upper left is a big bark inclusion and opens up quite a bit on the back side. The bark seems pretty solid in there.

Any of you guys ever use fiberglass resin to infill voids? I'm just wondering how thick I can pour it. Slab is 4/4. Maybe 3 pours? My thinking is make the first pour thin so it doesn't bubble up on the show side then I can go a lil thicker with the pours.


----------



## saddletramp

purdy slab Stef…....does anyone else see the little girl in that or is it just me???


----------



## terryR

Yes to fiberglass resin. 2-3 pours sounds reasonable. Use more curing solution than suggested.

If it bubbles up, you can always carve it out and re-apply. BTDT. Also, oil paints mix well for color additions.

edit, if you color the stuff dark, you could plop a piece of wood in the hole for filler, too. (hidden)


----------



## bandit571

Face?


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's going to be fun to see come together. What will you use the piece (the finished table) for when completed? Sorry I am no help on the fiberglass resin, I've only used it on surfboards in my youth. It will bubble if it is too thick; the air can't escape before it starts to set.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like you're already tipping a little there 7. How many yards of material are there in that suit?

Mmmm, hard cider.

Hope the rains come soon Terry.

Nice slab Stef, maybe a little turquoise in the voids?


----------



## chrisstef

T - it'll probably just serve as an accent table in our little office unless it comes out really cool, then the wife will find a home for it where itll be seen some more. She's really the only one who does much in the office but aesthetically, it fits the best in there.

Duck - Turquoise is definitely an option along with coffee grounds. I was thinking black but I'm still unsure. I'm going to do a test pour tonight with the resin and go from there.


----------



## Tim457

Turquoise would look pretty sweet but it's not everybody's thing I know. That is a sweet slab.

Terry, a rain dance usually works, but video or it didn't happen.


----------



## woodcox

> - chrisstef


That is wild piece stef. I see Chun Li in there.


----------



## saddletramp

Good, I'm not the only one who sees the girls face. Whew!!! ;^)


----------



## jmartel

Well, JRenter is now JEscrow. Close just before Christmas. I've already got an inspection report on the place, so that won't fall through, financing is easy, etc. Then once we move in I can do my best Demo impression and tear down the crappy outbuilding in the back yard and prepare for building a shop.

Some plumbing and electrical work to be done later this winter/early spring first before that, though.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, buddy. Congrats.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats jmortgage! Good luck on the closing man.

Boss lady says a black tint to the filler. Gonna try coffee grounds on one test and powdered dye in another.


----------



## Brit

> Good, I m not the only one who sees the girls face. Whew!!! ;^)
> 
> - saddletramp


I see a little girl with ringlets looking back over her left shoulder.

Nice piece of wood Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Andy revival


----------



## jmartel

Thanks. It will be weird going from a townhouse with no yard, to a place on just under an acre. I'll have to actually buy lawn equipment now.


----------



## chrisstef

Back on the mainland jmart?


----------



## ToddJB

I see her. To me it looks like a lady in a colonial gown move to the right.


----------



## putty

Stef, black chalk for a chalk line works good.


----------



## CL810

Flat out badass



> - chrisstef


----------



## jmartel

> Back on the mainland jmart?
> 
> - chrisstef


Nope. We're still the poor people on rich white people island.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations JHouse.

That banker sure can draw.


----------



## chrisstef

Coffee grounds on the left, black powdered dye on the right. About a 1/4" pour. We'll see how each look after some sanding tonight.


----------



## Brit

The one on the left smells better from where I'm sitting.


----------



## JayT

stef, what's going on with your Huskies men's basketball team? Not trolling, just asking. Is it youth, injuries, lack of discipline, talent level or what? Losses to a couple podunks to start the season isn't a good look.


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh, JayT. I think its a couple of things. One, is youth. We're starting a freshman and a sophomore at guard, a transfer sophomore at 4, and 2 seniors who really haven't gotten any better at the 3 and 5 spot. Off the bench we bring in a senior, a sophomore, and 3 freshman.

Two is that we are trying to run a pro style offense with kids that aren't mature enough, and haven't played together long enough, to run it very well. We really need to be running set plays for these kids so we're not asking our guards to constantly break down the defense off the dribble.

Three is that our frontcourt is garbage. Hot garbage. The basketball IQ down low is like 3rd grade level. We rebound like crap, box out like a bunch of skirts and there isn't a decent set of hands amongst them. We can block some shots and alter a bunch more but that's it. Theyre all a liability of offense. There's a freshman that hasn't played yet in Mamadou Diarra whos supposed to be a high motor kid but that's unseen so far.

IMO, we're going to be fine come January but until then its going to be rough sailing. Our guards, adams / gilbert / vital, are athletic as hell but are really young (2 frosh and a soph) and lack experience. I think we've got a stud in Larrier (soph), who transferred from VCU after shaka left. Kid's long for a 3/4 and has a decent jumper. Vance Jackson, another 3/4 kid, looks like a lights out shooter but lacks a handle. We need to find spots for him to catch and shoot. Our senior, Purvis, looks friggin lost out there but he's a streaky kid. Once he gets hot things will get better.

Or ….. the mojo guy in me ….. thinks that ive welched on my bet for far too long and that's the real problem. I'm going to start making up for myself with an avatar change right now. Shame on me.


----------



## terryR

So…I never missed Stef in the dress? whew.

Thanks for the new avatar, buddy, the orange shirt on yer little man still makes me think of carrots in the washing machine!


----------



## Brit

I agree with Stef's analysis 'cause I don't know any better.

Whatever Terry's putting in his pipe today, I want some too. Carrots in the washing machine? Far out dude!


----------



## terryR

Am I the only one that was affected by N erupting carrots everywhere? I remember Stef's depiction of carrot-colored debris in the washer way too vividly!

And FWIW, there's a lot of ObamaKush to get rid of, and make way for change.


----------



## JayT

> Or ….. the mojo guy in me ….. thinks that ive welched on my bet for far too long and that s the real problem. I m going to start making up for myself with an avatar change right now. Shame on me.
> 
> - chrisstef


Of course that's the problem. Welshing on bets causes all kinds of issues in the world of karma and the space/time continuum. The Jayhawk avatar is a good look on you , but the rift can't be completely healed until the Bondo pose in KU attire is posted . . . . or until a bunch of 18-22 year olds quit acting like 18-22 year olds on the basketball floor. Oh well, you only control what you control and Karma is a b!


----------



## JayT

> I cant even look at my own avatar.
> 
> - chrisstef


Give it a month, it'll grow on you, especially if UConn keeps on the way they've started.


----------



## theoldfart

Ouch! next campaign cycle already?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shame indeed.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant even look at my own avatar.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Go Big East (again), Stef. How about the Bluejays upsetting #9 Wisconsin last night? Terrific basketball, and it's only November. Middle America loves you.

http://www.omaha.com/creighton/mens-basketball/shatel-cu-proves-its-depth-and-its-mettle-in-a/article_88e0c4b8-524e-5a29-bd95-fe8f779e1768.html


----------



## chrisstef

There's a scenario out there where our basketball goes back to the big east and football goes CUSA or independent Smitty. The problem is that the new big east aint the old big east and it doesn't support football anymore (which we are heavily invested in). Our natural rivals are all in the ACC or elsewhere now thanks to our wonderful in state friends at ESPN who organized the breakup of the old BE, the setup of the new ACC, creation of the American and the consequential demise of UConn athletics. Its pretty cool that they get to show all of our content at 10-20% of the market price and take advantage of $250 million in corporate tax breaks given our by our genius governor. (I'm really, really, really salty about it all if ya haven't noticed lol). If we don't get out of the American, or at least force a new tv deal, I'm very fearful that UConn may never be relevant in athletics ever again.

I watched a good bit of that Creighton game last night. There's nothing better than college hoops. Duke losing is pretty fun to watch as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, ain't no football love in the Big East anymore. That will continue to be a challenge for UConn. I definitely get the frustration, don't know where the answer lies. Oh, and +1 to Duke losing as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed it will be. The answer lies in 2024 I believe. That's when the grant of rights contract ends for the big 10 and big 12. That'll be the next shake up in the college landscape. A move to the "Power 4". Texas and Oklahoma will split from the big 12 to the big 10 and SEC respectively and the balance of the big 12 will meet their fate just like UConn and Cincinnati. I just hope that we can subsidize our athletics until then, but I'm growing more and more skeptical of that.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry, got carried away again. Thread killer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's Thursday-eve Stef, it was bound to happen.

I plan to go commando to my office chistmas party this year. What do you got?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol ^. Well one thing I aint got is a hand in your pocket. Is that a mini bic lighter?

I'm gonna see if shellac sticks over the top of that fiberglass resin but aside from that …. I got nothin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No need to get handsy.

Doesn't shellac stick to anything? I thought that (and its basically inert status) was its charm.


----------



## ToddJB

Tried my hand at bluing last night. Came out okay. Some splotches.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh! That spine came out nice Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

My assumption is the same T, shellac sticks to errthing, but I just wanna make sure before I butcher up that slab. Trying to be a wiser man as I grow older. I also scooped up some gloss black paint for the base. I'm not sure that's the sheen I want but I suppose I can always go with a different sheen over the top.

I like the bluing Todd. Was that the 16" disston you scored on the craiger?


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, Stef. 1896-1917. Handle's getting some love now. It's was this old lady's grandpa's. She was so thrilled to know it was going to a woodworker and not a mantle piece. Her enthusiasm lit a fire under me to get cleaned up quickly so I could show her some pics.

Edit: And T, it's okay. I probably won't dink with it anymore, but my camera kinda sucks so you can't see some of the coloration differences in the bluing.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, you should scuff that gloss if you want to go a lower sheen over it. My experience is that lower sheen paint doesn't stick as well to gloss.


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate the info Toddskins. Scuffing might be a little tough with all the nooks and crannies but I can get in there with a scotch pad or something.

That's a good lookin saw bud. The v notch handle are my faves. Sunken medallion too right?


----------



## ToddJB

It's not a flush medallion like on the split nuts, but it does sit into the handle a bit.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I guess I haven't visited the thread in a while.

When did Stef change his avatar to a big red chicken wearing a blue sweatshirt?

Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Brit

BIG UP to Tony going commando. Then again maybe Stef had it right with the Bic lighter. Honestly though, that question has spent too long in my mind already, so moving on…

Todd - she's a beauty. Can't wait to see it finished.

I was going to post a progress pic of my keys, but I see LJs is throwing an application error when you upload an image at the moment so that will have to wait.


----------



## Brit




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ More incredible than Stef being a Jayhawks fan… (!)


----------



## duckmilk

Next up…carving the locks that those keys unlock ;-) Beautiful work there Andy.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef should have gone with Captain Kangaroo as his avatar.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck reminds me of Mr Greenjeans


----------



## duckmilk

Hey! He was a cool dude! At least I didn't remind you of Mr. Moose, that would be 7' in that role


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, looks great. Crazy amount of work.

How did you get around the application error?


----------



## Brit

Todd - I uploaded the image to Flickr and linked to it rather than uploading it from my hard drive.


----------



## Brit

I'm thinking of ebonizing my bunch of keys once the carving is finished so they look like old iron. Good idea or not?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, I vote ebonization, as long as the detail is still clear. Your work is incredible.

Haven't used photobucket in a loooonnnnnng time, but it still works! Sorry for the cross post, but this thread needs more pictures this am:










Mahogany dowels, anyone?


----------



## Brit

Any opportunity to see that lovely machine working is fine by me Smitty.


----------



## WillliamMSP

That's the biggest pencil sharpener that I've ever seen! 

That's very cool - can the pieces pass all the way through the cutterhead/cylinder? What's the adjustment ranger for the diameter?


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I want one of those. Don't have a need for it, but I still want it anyway.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The cutters slide quite a bit, but that's something I haven't messed with just yet. I guess the idea is to calibrate the dowel cutter to the holes being drilled. And yes, the cut material passes all the way through the machine; square stock goes in, round stock (magically!) comes out.


----------



## ToddJB

That's worked, though ridiculous - thanks Andy and Smitty.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Todd. Whats your plan for the saw? Miter box? Big tenon saw?

Poured some resin last night onto the slab and looking at it this morning I think I got some cracking on the show side. Grrr. We'll see what it looks like when I pull the tape off but I suspect ive got a bit of touch up work to do.

Also, aside from festool, whats the top notch ROS out there? I toasted the pad on my porter cable and I'm pondering buying a new sander. I never really cared for the P&C.


----------



## terryR

What did ya use for bluing, Todd? Looks good to me.

Love that No.77! I'd still like to see if it could make arrow shaft blanks from straight grained wood?


----------



## jmartel

I've heard a ton of good things about the Mirka DEROS sanders if you want top notch, Stef, but they are even more pricey than Festool.

Had a seal last night follow us around for the entire 60 min dive. He'd swim away, and then just when we'd forget about him, he'd swoop in over top of us and scare the crap out of us. Plus the eyes light up when they are just outside of light range to see the bodies. A little unnerving until you realize what it is. I think I got a couple crappy photos of it.


----------



## JayT

> Also, aside from festool, whats the top notch ROS out there? I toasted the pad on my porter cable and I m pondering buying a new sander. I never really cared for the P&C.
> 
> - chrisstef


I've got the Milwaukee Variable Speed unit and really like it. I think the DeWalt is a bit more aggressive for material removal, but the Milwaukee gives a better finish. Since I do the rough work with planes, the Milwaukee fits my needs better. Haven't used the current Bosch or Ridgid to know what they are like.

New pads are pretty cheap and easy to replace, but if you don't like the PC anyways . . . smash time!


----------



## chrisstef

Been a while since I hulk smashed a tool. Might be time. I'm in the same boat as you JayT, just for finishing not so much rough work. Ill check the Milwaukee out.

Mirko's are boss, no doubt Jmart. I don't know if I can justify that kinda cheddar on a sander though. For the most part I like planes and card scrapers but sometimes sanding is the only way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yesterday morning was when he changed it Paul. In efforts to be less of a filthy welcher.

Your skill and patience are amazing Andy. Thanks for the update. I'd love to see them ebonized.

Thanks Smitty, some of us don't leave this little hole in the LJ's site to see the posting on other threads. Your pictures are always great to see; subject and composition. Love the #77.

Right on Todd.


----------



## Brit

Only 13 days left of this month until I get paid and can buy more tools. Does anyone else think like that?

I had a dangerous conversation with her indoors when my last package arrived. It went something like this:

Her: "Not more [insert tool name here]! Haven't you already got one of those?" 
Me: "Actually dear, I've got four of those and they're all different." 
Her: "How many more tools are you going to buy?" 
Me: "I think another three years should break the back of it." 
Her: "You're unbelievable." 
Me: "Thanks love."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well navigated Andy.


----------



## jmartel

For what it's worth, Stef, I have the Dewalt low profile ROS. Same as the Porter Cable one. It keeps going through the rubber rings inside that slow the pad down and keep it from going faster and faster when it's not on a workpiece. I wouldn't recommend buying one because of that. They aren't cheap at $15-20 to replace, either. My next one will be a nice sander with different pad hardnesses at least.


----------



## ToddJB

I have the Milwaukee, per JayTs recommendation. It replaced the Ridgid. Quite a step up.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Only 13 days left of this month until I get paid and can buy more tools. Does anyone else think like that?
> 
> - Brit


Mine is more along the lines of, seven years, one month, and thirteen days till retirement.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Love that No.77! I d still like to see if it could make arrow shaft blanks from straight grained wood?
> 
> - terryR


Terry; I don't know what makes arrow shafts radically different than dowels so your question is interesting. There is very little tear out on the mahogany, so I'm thinking anything with just a small amount of sanding would be good, re: arrow shafts. What size are such things? I only have the 3/8" and 1/4" cutter heads thus far (and not inclined to run out for more without a clear need).


----------



## Tim457

Andy your carving is very impressive, rarely do you see carving that doesn't show a lot of tool marks.

Smitty that machine is always welcome here. I'm also in the want one but don't need one camp.


----------



## terryR

Smitty, straightness of grain is the only difference, i suppose? A dowel will probably work with runout, but not an arrow.

I usually size mine to around 5/16, but size is a personal preference. Honestly, I don't have the shoulders to pull the bow anymore, so mine are just for looks (and sale)! Have shaped scores of them using a sureform 'plane' from saplings that I harvested. So, any chance to make them from straight, dry lumber is a bonus. Nowadays, a No.18 is my tool of choice, but I'd love to see what that 77 could do! (ummm…NOT enough curiosity to actually plop down a couple hundred clams though)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, It's possible the range of the cutters between 1/4 and 3/8 (the ones I have) could hit 5/16. The key would simply be getting the square stock all nice and straight-grained. From there, very simple. Guess I'll bring it along to Stefapaloosa '17.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## chrisstef

Left handed wife ^

I hope that helps the team mojo for tonights game.


----------



## JayT

How hard was she laughing when taking the pics?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha! Holy sh!t.


----------



## chrisstef

She doesnt even laugh anymore. she just shakes her head in dismay.

"Ive got to do what?" (Head shake)

Edit - yes, thats nathans tshirt. Lol.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Your one funny chicken Stef!


----------



## summerfi

I went to the dentist today to get an implant installed. I absolutely hate that dead face feeling, but it's pretty much worn off now. Starting to feel a little pain, but not bad.

The shoulder is feeling great. 15 days post-op and I'm doing nearly everything I want. The doc said I'm way ahead of most people at this stage.


----------



## Tim457

And because I couldn't possibly let that go without a right way up version.



























Your wife is a saint Stef, just sayin.


----------



## theoldfart

Great man-up Stef. Some gray in the facial hair showin' up?


----------



## duckmilk

Smitty, if I won the lottery, I would buy one of those dowel makers regardless of the cost, and buy all of the cutters and just play with it all day. Beautiful!

Todd, you talked about blotching, but I think that gives the saw some original-looking character. It looks great.

Thanks for the laugh Andy. I'm just glad my wife and I have totally separate bank accounts.

I use a Ryobi ROS (pos) with Velcro pad, don't use it much, does what I want and if I toast it, toss it.

Dang Bob! You're going to have a all new you before long  Glad the shoulder is doing well.

Stef, that shirt doesn't fit


----------



## chrisstef

> Great man-up Stef. Some gray in the facial hair showin up?
> 
> - theoldfart


Thats experience kevin. Not gray. Lol. Yea i got a bit sprouting up in the chin area. Damn kid.


----------



## Mosquito

Crap 'Stef, so do I, but I don't have a kid yet lol Anytime people ask "Grey?! What happened?!" I blame it on my wife. "Wife's fault, it wasn't there before I got married" :-D


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

At 50, beard was totally white. Four kids will do that to you.


----------



## Tugboater78

Seen one of those machines Smitty has, a couple months ago, in a carriage shop hidden in a hollar in northern Kentucky. Was also a Stanley 45 & 55 both with all the cutters and solo much else. Asked the guys if I could set up a bed in the shop.

Been on a plane restoration binge the last couple days. If I could get the site to cooperate with my phone I may just share…

In the morning I will have the another to show.

Haven't joined in here much lately, mainly get frustrated with fighting the site with my phone. Will they ever optimize it for mobile?

Someone asked about the tranny I picked up. ( Whoa stef, the plane, calm your worm ) it seem to fit between a #6 and #7 in length. Should have it working soon, its getting an overhaul. Weird corrosion, top of blade and lat adjust lever are pitted really bad, but rest is in decent shape. Pitting is so bad the stamp is completely gone. Seems to be parallel in age with type 8, 9, 10 of the metal bench planes, but I haven't looked into dating trannys. Not my preference..

Maybe be back soon…

Pics..

Type 11 #3


















Type 17 #4










SYP, cherry, red oak, white oak, mahogony, ash, capped by white pine and walnut, shavings.

Well f u LJ.. page locked up again…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lawlz Jayhawk convert.



> I have the Milwaukee, per JayTs recommendation. It replaced the Ridgid. Quite a step up.
> 
> - ToddJB


Festool aside, Milwaukee is a step above all the small power tool makers imo. I won't buy another Dewalt etc.


----------



## jmartel

New toy came in the mail today. Second strobe for my underwater setup. Twice as powerful as the other one I have.



















And how the whole setup looks now.


----------



## DanKrager

Jcamera, that's a LOT of camera! I'd swim up to you too, just to check out this weird stuff I've never seen before.

DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, way to rock the officially licensed gear Stef. BHoggin' Jayhawks


----------



## theoldfart

I dunno, looks like it would scare off anything! Nice set up JCcousteau.


----------



## duckmilk

Underwater martian looking apparatus there Jfish. How do you see around all that?

Nice shavings there Tugs.


----------



## jmartel

Well until today the light on the top was where the strobe on the right is in that photo. But with the second strobe I had to move it to the top so I could use the arms for flash positioning. So we'll see how I do with it on Sunday morning when I go out next.

Couple photos from the last handful of dives. Nothing spectacular, all have been at night. Been having some issues with my original strobe that I think I finally figured out.

Rockfish









Cabezon









Couple of little fish hiding in a hole from either me or the seal that was patrolling around









The offending seal in question. Hard as hell to get a photo at night of it.









Girl I was diving with managed to catch a good sized flounder by hand. Makes for good eating later on after the dive.


----------



## summerfi

Jmart, your pictures are incredible. Any chance of getting into some commercial work?


----------



## jmartel

I've got a long way to go before that would happen, Bob. But I appreciate the flattery. I stand a better chance of building furniture full time than doing photography stuff.

I was in the underwater photo store today oogling over cameras. A new camera body and housing for my kind of setup (not even full DSLR) would be in the $2500-3000 range. And that's accounting for the fact that I already have lenses and strobes.


----------



## terryR

Great shots, JFlasher.

Stef, the gut still sucks in just fine!


----------



## terryR

It's Friday!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol thanks Terry.

Mojo turned around slightly last night. We won but it was ugly and we lost our freshman PG with a separated shoulder. One game at a time. The boys head to Maui for a 3 day tourney against some good teams. We're gonna see what were really made of shortly.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The shame on your face in the pics is magnificent.

Thanks for the pictures JFin.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hulk smashing tools can be fun, my Poulan "Pro" weedeater wouldn't start on me at the end of the day last Sunday, it was the last straw. 25lb sledge (starting to feel heavier as I age) provided a tremendous level of stress relief. A therapist would have charged me an arm and a leg to get that kind of satisfaction.

As for sanders, I have a love/hate relationship with PC. I have a 7335 right angle variable speed orbital with a decent orbit to remove plenty of material and plenty of power to not bog down but dust collection is non-existent and it doesn't have a pad brake so it winds up to full speed and has to be slowed before touching the work to keep from gouging it. The PC pads are crap too, I think I'm on my third one and having it wind up to ~12000rpm at full tilt isn't helping things, I recently caught a small chuck of pad flying off in the lip - not fun! I also have a speed-bloc 330 which is smooth as glass and takes cheap paper but doesn't take much material away and also has non-existent dust collection. I'm anxiously await my Festool which still isn't slated to arrive until mid-January :-(

Gray hair creeping into facial hair is partly to blame for marriage IMHO, but the vast, vast majority of the blame goes to kids. Sometimes I feel like I've aged 15 years in the last 5.


----------



## ToddJB

Good to know about the marriage and kids stuff - I thought hair turned grey because pigment cells were dying.

Jmart, what kind of weight are we looking at on the table there? 20 pounds? Whats it feel like under the water?


----------



## jmartel

Since I'm home sick today I just put my heaviest lens on and weighed it. It's 11.5 lbs out of water. In water it's currently probably negative by 2-3 lbs at the moment. Not sure since I haven't gotten it wet with the new strobe. It needs more foam to make it neutral though, that's for sure.

The goal is you should be able to let go of the camera completely and it will just hang there, still pointed at what you were pointing to originally. I had it that way earlier this summer almost. It was negative by maybe 1/4 lb. The foam has since compressed a bit from doing some deep dives (as much as 130ft so far, my current depth record) and I've added heavier stuff.


----------



## summerfi

What I was working on today.


----------



## theoldfart

Really nice Bob. Back saws to-be?


----------



## ToddJB

Next saws in your impending heirloom set, Bob?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gorgeous, Bob. Like, wow…

EDIT: I'm green with envy.


----------



## summerfi

No these are custom orders. Two of 5 outstanding orders I'm working on.


----------



## 489tad

I took the day off and went to the Field Museum to see the Terracotta Warriors. Awesome!
































And it wouldn't be a complete visit without seeing how Sue is doing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bueno Bob. I sent ol hogger a care package with some crotch walnut and a couple marking knives. Don't worry, I have more.

Stef's always griping about his job, my turn…...lawlz:

Conversation in my office this morning:
Conductor: you know that field test you did yesterday, in the computer it shows you passed me on one more rule than the handwritten copy you gave me. 
Me: I'm sorry. Sometimes I make data entry mistakes entering all the rule numbers. But I passed you on all the rules on the test right?
Con: Ya, but one too many! Managers get fired for falsifying records like this ya know? 
Me: Again, I have no reason to "pass" you on too many rules. I can fix it easily in the computer. We have a process for that.
Con: No. Just leave it. It's done now. 
Me: uh….okay.

I fixed it after he left. He proceeded to call my boss and state that I have a serious ethics issue. Union workers are…..well. I believe I've had three situations like this in the past year where somebody turns me into headquarters, I'm audited and investigated…and found that any errors I've made were honest clerical errors.

It's exhausting. Someday's going back to being an engineer sounds pretty good.


----------



## theoldfart

Hang in there Red, folks like that guy tend to do themselves in at some point in time.


----------



## Tugboater78

Ill mever be able to handle an office job Red, so props to you!

Bob I'm hoping to send some business your way. Sometime after the year turns, i will be contacting you soon to see what we can do.

Today the temps were in the high 70s, i was sweating , just horrible. 









EVerything right of the cabinet and left of the insulated portion of wall is being ripped out. Current door is 28" wide and i brush my 6'1" head on the top of the frame. New standard 36" door is going in.
This leads into the kitchen/laundry/mud room, from the carport.

Projected 29 degrees tomorrow… gonna be fun for the wife and kids with a big hole in the side of the house. Im gonna be comfortable though!


----------



## Tugboater78

Got a bit of a hole in the wall…


----------



## Brit

You guys know I love my Mora 106 carving knife, well I picked up its smaller brother this week (the Mora 120) for those times when I need a shorter blade. Not absolutely necessary if I'm honest, but what the hell I'm worth it. Same great handle and laminated through-tang blade.










They both come with a plastic sheath.










Whilst the plastic sheaths are better than nothing I suppose, I found that my knife wasn't always still in the sheath when I got it out my bag in my hotel room. So I treated them to some leather sheaths which are much nicer.










These knives are the best value for money tools I own. Period. Highly recommended if anyone needs a good carving knife.


----------



## terryR

Andy, lovely knives. Your skills deserve the best! Where did you find the leather sheaths to fit those knives so well?

Dunno why, but I just logged in to my FB page. Thanks to DanK and August for the B-day wishes. last month! LOL. Yes, I'm very out of touch.

Good luck, Tug. A sudden cold snap scares me away from replacing the framing around our old back door. that, and the labor.

Wow, Bob. Always a pleasure to see your work.


----------



## Tim457

You've sure found your niche Bob, those are impressive as always.

Andy, that's quite an endorsement, it's always good to know what the good stuff is, and I agree you're worth it.

Tugger you don't kid around, hows the knee and stuff holding up?


----------



## Brit

*Terry* - There's a guy called Paul Dore based in the UK who makes the sheaths specifically for these two knives. They are sold online through a retailer called The Bushcraft Cave. The beauty of them is that they haven't already been wet-formed to a particular knife so if you want to you can wrap your knife in cling film, insert it in the sheath and run it under the tap for a couple of minutes then form it exactly to the shape of your knife.

*Bob* - those handles are absolutely stunning. Great craftsmanship.


----------



## jmartel

Picked a hell of a day to make a giant open hole in your house, Tug. I'm sure the wife is none too happy about the timing.


----------



## Slyy

Long absence again, moving sucks,
This happened


----------



## Brit

*Dan* - Thanks for the photos of the Terracotta Warriors. I'd love to see them. It is amazing to think that there are over 8000 of them plus the cavalry horses and chariots. That was a day off well spent.


----------



## Brit

*Jake* - At least you had good weather for it. I hope nothing got damaged.


----------



## Tim457

Jake that looks like some fun toys. What's the thing behind the lathe? And what's the story on getting all that at once?


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like a 20" band saw if ya tilt it sideways ^

Thats a haul jake. Talk dirty to us. Whats the story?


----------



## Slyy

20" Delta Bandsaw, in told it works better sitting up, I will see.

At the front of the Trailer is a Delta 40-c 12/14" Radial Arm Saw, disassembled for transport.

Difficult to see, but there, is the disassembled portions of an Oliver 51-D wood lathe.

And in the center there was a most difficult to move 13" LeBlond Regal metal lathe.

Just a bit of trade and $350 cash on the LeBlond was what it set me back.


----------



## saddletramp

I was just out in the garage and I needed to use my propane torch so I lit it up only to have this funny spread out (instead of pin point) flame appear. I click it on and off a number of time to no avail before I realized that something must be obstructing the nozzle. When I looked into the nozzle I could see a dark lump on the bottom. Must have fried an insect I thought so I took a scribe and flicked it (the lump) onto the workbench. I turned out to be a very much alive, large spider which took off a a lope to the edge of the bench, jumped and went airborne, hit the floor at a run and disappeared while I stood staring in open mouthed, slack jawed amazement.

Bob…... WOW

Andy …..... thanks for the recommendation, I think I am going to try one of those knives. $25 seem like a heck of a deal.


----------



## Tugboater78

No more hole.. amazing what you find when you take apart juryrigged construction..

So its in, lots of finish work to deal with eventually, but not today, currently on hour 32 since last time my eyes were shut.

The window on the right needs replacing too, maybe in the spring.

Oh and my FiL helped, and handed off these goodies before he left..









And oh, my knee is still giving me issues, but i am learning how to deal with it. Still need to see a real dr about it. The one i was stuck with, after my old dr left town, is a loonytoon and shows no interest in even examining it…


----------



## chrisstef

Jake - suckage!!! Holy crap.

Tramp - cant even burn them fuggers!

2 coats on the base and top prepped for finish. Lets get it on!


----------



## Tim457

Those are going to be fun Jake.

Tug, I need inlaws like yours, nice 71, I need one of those.

Bob, talk about arachnophobia, a torch can't even kill the thing.

Stef that's going to be sweet. I had no idea what JayT was going on about Rockchalk and what that meant.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Chalk,_Jayhawk
Read and be enlightened. Spoiler is the chant came from the school's science nerd team.


----------



## Slyy

Admittedly Stef, that metal lathe is not destined for a permenant spot in my shop.

Then Dan place is moderately larger but I'm gonna make it all fit.


----------



## Brit

That's gonna be sweet Stef!


----------



## Slyy

The new place is larger.

This was a C-list ad. Guy apparently had someone renting some space that was doing some blacksmithing/woodworking who fell way behind on rent and just left them the stuff. Guy pretty much loved in an honest to God Junk Yard, a bit flakey but finally got a deal worked out after about 3 weeks.

One shop building filled with who know what









Random lathes, buffers and grinders thrown together


----------



## woodcox

Wow Jake, that stuff looks heavy. Your persistence panned out, congrats! How big is the Oliver lathe? As in it's turning capacity between centers?

That looks great stef. Nice work on the fill in.

That is some fine leather work Andy. I started with the 120 and prefer it's shorter length. I have been keeping it out of my carving kit to have it close at hand on the bench. My Mora menagerie. 








I have yet to use the double bevel hook knives and "wood splitter". I have been thinking of selling them off. I like the single bevel hook knife but, it took quite a bit of work reshaping the bevel to get it to turn out of the cut properly. It is no comparison to the Del Stubbs (pinewood forge) hook knife with the claro handle though. That is one tool I will take with me when I go. It is about that time of year for me to start carving again when the shop is too cold to be productive. 
I read the other day your Rovers are getting a five thousand seat soccer stadium built almost entirely of wood. That will be quite the venue when finished.


----------



## Slyy

WC it is the "standard" version with a 48" bed. From the literature I've seen it should be 24" of turning between centers and turn 12" diameter. It only came with a pretty low top rest so gonna need a taller one eventually for sure and it's rusty and needs a good restoration. Big thing with it (and that bandsaw) is it is 3phase. So I'll need a VFD for each of them, reason I took the Oliver of the JA Fay & Egans he had was that it should in theory be easier to work on its motor should it not fire up properly.


----------



## Brit

Nice collection Woody. I'll probably pick up the No.122 at some point as well. Their hook knives are not rated very highly compared to other makes that are available now like your Stubbs. I bought the Hans Karlsson hook knife, which is a great hook knife, but I prefer to use the two Hans Karlsson palm gouges that I own for hollowing out spoons. Mora definitely got it right with their knives though. Excellent value.


----------



## Brit

Terry - Any rain yet?


----------



## terryR

Andy, yes. Only 1/4" but it will help to settle the dust here. I've been digging underneath our water intake every few days to improve our chances of taking in water.

Have to fight the desire to purchase a lovely Mora carving knife. All your work lately makes me want to carve a few spoons. But, honestly, my spoons have been 95% dremel and belt sander. A few were 'finished' with gouge marks, and I like those the best.

Can you say holiday present? LOL.


----------



## Brit

Treat yourself Terry. Glad to hear you've had a bit of rain at least. It was non-stop here yesterday and we had 80 mph winds last night.

I got to use my James Mursell spokeshaves today making a new beech handle for my 3/16" I Sorby pig sticker. What a delight!










I usually use my rasps to make these handles because there so fast, but since the chisel blade was so narrow the handle was just vibrating too much with each stroke of the rasp so spokeshaves it was. I made a new leather washer for it too from some vintage 5mm hard saddle leather. Here it is after a coat of BLO. It will get a couple of coats of wax next weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Seemed a long time ago…..an old Cobbler's Hammer needed a new handle….









This one wasn't quite right…









Finally got it to looking like a match for the hammer…


----------



## Slyy

Actual SOTS update


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, I assume a Punch? Nice looking spokeshaves too!


----------



## Brit

Of course Kev.


----------



## Mosquito

Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute… Andy why doesn't that look like a workmate?!


----------



## chrisstef

X2 ^ Wtf andy?

Took the slab to brown town. 









We'll let er dry and sand it back with some 220 to darken up the curl then a lil natural danish oil over the top. Seal with some shellac. Gloss arm r seal to finish it off.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I noticed Andy's vise, too!
we missed something?


----------



## Mosquito

Glad I'm not the only one lol


----------



## Brit

When I moved into my shop, I bought a that will do for now workbench which is a step up from a Workmate but still a piece of sh!t. Next year the plan is to build a proper workbench.

Stef - You're scaring me now. Tell me you've done that before and it turned out great.


----------



## bandit571

This lid was glued up this morning..









And just a little bit ago, was taken out of the clamps….









And just sat on the box. Will let things cure for a while, before the next steps are done…


----------



## chrisstef

Nice bevel on the top there banditos.

Sanded back the dye coat


----------



## CL810

That looks really nice Stef! Have you tested the DO? I've had blotching in tight grain maple before with DO or does the stain eliminate that concern?


----------



## jmartel

Nice, stef. Jealous of the arn, Jake.

I'm bhogging freezing. I need a drysuit. Did 2 ~50 min dives today. Water temp was about 53 deg, air temp was like 45. Not cool.


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna freeze ur nudis off jpeanuts.

Stay with me andy.

Cl8 - i have. Kinda. Ive been toying with this recipe given to me by hog. Its crazy but ive seen tge fugger pull off magic with it. I think the blotching actually helps with the effect of it all. Theres somethin about the density or porocity (? Lol) of the curl vs the wood surrounding it. The dye catches one and the oil catches the other. I think. Ill snap a "wet with oil" pic in a while.


----------



## Brit

> Ill snap a "wet with oil" pic in a while.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'd rather you posted another pic of the project Stef. LOL.

You set 'em up, I'll knock 'em down.


----------



## jmartel

Found an Octo on dive #2 today that was not very happy about having the camera rig in his face.










Still going through all the photos. Tons of nudis, with a lot that I hadn't seen before.


----------



## jmartel

More nudis. Saw a bunch that I hadn't seen before today.










































And a portrait of a crab.


----------



## bandit571

^ Anyone we know?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol bandit.

Cool nudis.

Andy:


----------



## Brit

Wow - That's art. I can go to bed now.


----------



## bandit571

"Madonna of the Caverns"?


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, looks like tinted fireworks. Beautiful bit of work buddy.


----------



## CL810

Very nice.


----------



## bandit571

Details have been started…









This is on the "box" part, right below the opening. Fancy plane to mill it..









Debating on adding a bead to the lid as well….maybe look too busy?


----------



## Slyy

Dang Stef!

JPus
Those are some great ocean dweller views!

Pro-tip: make sure you know which way the attic door opens in the new place…


----------



## Mosquito

lol I'm sure you could fix that Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

That's funny as hell Jake. Doh!

Lookin forward to laying down some shellac this evening.


----------



## terryR

Great shots, JCan'tTouchThis. What do you do with all the photos? About 100 years ago, a friend from work got me into the outdoors; mtn. bikes then caving. He was an avid diver and I still have a few framed photos he took of parrot fish and the like. Cool stuff!

But, I'm still not eating seafoods.

Maple looks dope, Stef! But, I've completely forgotten what the project is! LOL!

Jake, you should see all the light switches in our home…installed behind the doors. sick!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol terry, Its going to be set on top of an old singer sewing base.


----------



## bandit571

Meh…getting there…









A sealer coat of BLO…...letting it sit awhile…while I go and find some hinges and a latch….


----------



## ToddJB

Bros - ya'll had a busy weekend.

Jake and I have been back channeling about his haul - it was a killer deal and he got some awesome machines - but man that dude is gonna be neck deep in rush and grim for awhile. Poor soul.

Jake - I think we're due for a proper shop tour. We've earned it, Stingy bhog.

Demo - hot dag that slab is speaking to me. Great job so far. That last pic was with the Natural DO?

Andy and Woody showing off their Mora's - didn't know that made carving knifes. I have one of their general outdoor knives - it was given to me as a gift when I was an outdoor guide. Love that thing.

That strobe is making a huge different, Jmart.

Box is coming along, Bandit. Know what it will house yet?


----------



## ToddJB

Got a bit of work in on the handrail over the weekend.










Threw a quick coat of paint on it to to bring out the flaws. Needs to fill in some spots. Also going to add another layer of 3/8s around the base - beveling that edge. Then decide if I want to add a molding piece in the middle and build a cap. This work is super monotonous to me.


----------



## Mosquito

That looks nice Todd, I dig the style


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice sots Dan, thanks.

Very nice sheaths Andy. Most assuredly deserving.

Congrats Jake.

You're a beast Tug.

Right on Stef!

Excellent Jsalt. Thanks.

Hiya Boys! Shenanigans season is not abating but I did get to the beach, ate, and watched Angelenos try to navigate in the rain.


----------



## JayT

One win and you're confident enough to give karma the finger, huh, stef? Beware, she's a beeeyatch.

Todd, that's looking really good!


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Todd. Yes, that last pic is after sanding back the brown dye and wet with Danish oil (because andy loves the visual). Shellac goes on tonight.

I love the whole get up there todd. The post, the railing, the ballusters. It makes my eyes smile.

No karma finger JayT. The shameful picture fulfilled my end of the bargain I believe. The avatar and sig change we're for extra measure and additional shame due to my slacking style. I do believe karma got me well enough with the separated shoulder for our #2 guard. Honestly …. I couldn't stomach it anymore lol. Nice football win too. Finished off Charlie Strong in style.


----------



## JayT

> No karma finger JayT. The shameful picture fulfilled my end of the bargain I believe. The avatar and sig change we re for extra measure and additional shame due to my slacking style.
> 
> - chrisstef


By my reckoning, you are about 7 weeks short. Some light reading to jog the memory (page 910 on the thread if you need to double check that I didn't change any facts)



> Straight up jayt. Lets roll. Opposing teams gear bondo style. 2 articles of clothing required. Both visible and accountable. 2 month avatar and a full size posted on this thread.
> 
> Im so gonna lose.
> 
> - chrisstef





> Bondo, 2 different articles of the others team clothes posted in this thread I m good with.
> 
> I propose avatar as the other teams logo, not the pic, plus loser sports a sig line of the winner s choice. Instead of points, how about KU wins, you have to keep the avatar and signature for two months; UConn wins, I ll keep it for six months?
> 
> - JayT





> You got a deal JayT. 7:45 EST tomorrow it goes down. 40 minutes of hell, Nolan Richardson style.
> 
> - chrisstef


As for this



> Nice football win too. Finished off Charlie Strong in style.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sure was a good win for KU . . . . . but I'm a Husker football fan. At Nebraska, basketball is just the gap between bowl season and spring football, so you find someone else to root for.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. The internet lies not.


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, is that some sort of fish dish? I am not very cultured.


----------



## chrisstef

Fixed it. No more bad mojo.

Looks like a well done tater tot on top of a slice of American cheese to me Todd. Ill give ya tree fiddy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Grilled octopus on a bed of fennel and steamed potatoes, roe and scallion plating. Nor am I.


----------



## bandit571

Have a few fancy squares and bevel gauges to stash in that box. Need to figure out a few holders for them. 









Rosewood, Brass, and steel…....


----------



## ToddJB

I could go for some Octopie - I love pie.

Nice little hoard there, Bandit.


----------



## Brit

There aren't many dishes I won't eat, but I couldn't eat anything with suckers.

Tony that dish is a bit short on Veg. You gotta eat more veg dude.


----------



## JayT

I've had octopus a couple times. Once was really good. The other was overcooked and turned into rubber.



> Tony that dish is a bit short on *meat*. You gotta eat more* steak *dude.
> 
> - Brit


There, fixed it for you.

Seriously, T, that looks like an appetizer sized portion to me, but I'm sure in Cali, it's the main course.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You may be surprised how very delicate and tasty it is when prepared well. You do yourself a disservice avoiding a taste at least.

Fennel is not veg? Boiled potato fingerlings?


----------



## terryR

Ummm, yes, hold the suckers, please. Just pepperoni, basil, and cheese.

JCool, how much to get an oil change in that new scooter? Changed the oil MYSELF today on the diesel rig for $93 in parts! And I only purchased 3.5 gallons of oil, so I'm actually a quart low.

Yes, that's GALLONS of oil.


----------



## jmartel

> Great shots, JCan tTouchThis. What do you do with all the photos? About 100 years ago, a friend from work got me into the outdoors; mtn. bikes then caving. He was an avid diver and I still have a few framed photos he took of parrot fish and the like. Cool stuff!
> 
> - terryR


I'm always after the ever elusive print/canvas worthy shots. I've got 1 canvas on my wall at home now, and a few others that are framed. I've got a few more that need printed out. I think the black and white of the hammerhead I posted after my trip is going to be blown up to a larger size and framed. There's a few others that I'm debating. I have a bunch of stuff that needs frames made as well.

I've got a few photos printed off hanging at my desk at work. A different tiger photo than my avatar, blue angels, san diego skyline at sunrise, and a photo from the racetrack of another rider.


----------



## jmartel

I haven't eaten octopus/calamari so far that I've liked. But I haven't tried a whole lot. I'll stick to finding them in the water and taking their photo.



> Ummm, yes, hold the suckers, please. Just pepperoni, basil, and cheese.
> 
> JCool, how much to get an oil change in that new scooter? Changed the oil MYSELF today on the diesel rig for $93 in parts! And I only purchased 3.5 gallons of oil, so I m actually a quart low.
> 
> Yes, that s GALLONS of oil.
> 
> - terryR


Engine takes approximately 1.5 quarts of oil, and about 1 quart of oil for the drive oil. Both the same weight. Plus a filter for about $10ish. I've gotta swap out the oil on it soon. Been meaning to since I picked it up. I need to rotate tires on the lesbaru as well.


----------



## Tim457

Live a little Andy! But if you're squeamish, just stop short of the ones that people swallow while they're still wriggling on the way down.

My first thought was octopus, but then the side of it looked more like steak with a mushroom on top or something. Fennel seems like a veg in my book, but I don't know about it's nutrient content.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Several small portions shared, JayT. It was one of the offerings from the "small plate" section of the menu.

I prefer it that way for many reasons; sharing facilitates intimacy, variety of fare, and not being weighted down with a 10 lb. dinner affords greater agility for other endeavors, to list a few advantages in my view.


----------



## ToddJB

> and not being weighted down with a 10 lb. dinner affords greater agility for other endeavors
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Like Parkour?


----------



## Brit

Always thought of fennel as a herb rather than one of my 5-a-day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Precisely Todd.

Oh, yes that's probably more accurate Andy. I am vegetable centric during the week, weekend is less disciplined and balanced.


----------



## theoldfart

Interesting juxtaposition. Less disciplined and balanced….... hmmmmm


----------



## AnthonyReed

You prefer less regimented and healthy?


----------



## theoldfart

less regimented, less disciplined, mostly just self indulging. You asked!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Absolutely more self indulging on the weekends. It's following a regiment during the week that helps offset the health repercussions of the weekend. Am I missing the point?


----------



## theoldfart

Not really just my inner troll speaking out loud. Carry on.

Since my wife and I are retired the Indulgences tend to occur during the week. We live in a college town so weekends are just too crowded for our liking. While at home our cooking is relatively healthy as well as more adventurous.

With a parent at end of life we are sticking close to home.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can understand not wanting to fight the crowds.

Sorry about your reason for sticking tight to home, sad indeed.


----------



## Mosquito

I have achieved success tonight. 6" Jointer joines the stable


----------



## CL810

That jointer has to feel at home in your shop Mos, Nice score.


----------



## chrisstef

Awww snap! Matching deco base. Todds got serious chub.


----------



## crmitchell

> I once pulled up at a motorway service station for a pee, took my satnav out the car and put it in my back pocket. So I m standing at the urinal relieving myself along with some other blokes and to the amusement of everyone, the satnav suddenly piped up and said "Turn around when possible." I didn t comply as it would have made a bit of a mess.
> 
> - Brit


Speaking of turning around, a million years ago (1966) in college, we were at Mardi Gras in New Orleans, in some dive. My roomie, who was really drunk, was standing at a piss-on-the-wall type urinal when the fellow on his left said something, whereupon Rob turned and began talking - while pissing on the fellow's leg. The guy, who was about 6'5" grabbed Rob and bashed him against the wall, caving in the drywall and apparently causing something to fall off the other side of the wall. The bouncer locked us in to await the cops. I went out the window, but poor ol' Rob was a bit too rotund and got stuck - I pulled him through and he landed on his head (that explains a lot) but we evaded arrest.


----------



## Mosquito

he (Todd) guessed it right on the first shot when I told him I was going to go look at/pick up "something on a cast iron base" lol

This one needs a little more work than the bandsaw, but the paint looks great, just a little surface rust on the bed, fence, and a little on the cutter head. Also needs sharpening badly, or new blades, haven't dug into it that much, but it's got some definite dings in it. Also one of the cranks is broken, and it's missing one of the screws holding the front cover on, but no big deal on either, I don't think


----------



## ToddJB

Man, Mos, that does look great. Do you have a punch card at uhaul yet?

Might be obvious, but you really only need a functional crank on the indeed side and even then I don't ever change mine. And, if you sweet talk me I might have a screw for you.


----------



## ToddJB

Now you need to find the CI base for that scroll saw.


----------



## Mosquito

lol no punch card, but this is why I've been working on slowly convincing my wife we should sell the snowmobile trailer (or trade it in), and replace it with a 5×10 or 6×12 utility trailer instead lol

Unfortunately, infeed side is the one that's broken. Was thinking I'd just swap them for now. What sweet nothings do I need to whisper in your ear to get a screw? (Yes, I read that before I clicked post)

And a CI base for the scroll saw would be sweet… there was a guy trying to sell a CI base on Craigslist for $450, but that was not going to happen lol


----------



## jmartel

Nice, Mos. I'm jealous. I don't have a jointer yet.

Semi-related to old-arn. Stripped my 12" cast iron pan yesterday in the oven's self cleaning cycle. Worked pretty good. The seasoning was never very good on it and I got it from goodwill, so I figured I'd start over. I cleaned the rust off after this photo.










Just did the first of many coats of flax seed oil followed by baking. No photos of the first coat, as it's still cooling down.


----------



## bandit571

Painters made me move a few things out away from the walls….found an item that I thought had been lost or stolen …Just an old 24" level….that Smitty might like..









Stanley SW No.3. 
And what it looked like when I bought it at a garage sale a few years ago..









Hey, I did spend a couple bucks on it….
Apparently, it had fallen back behind a cabinet. been there a few years. need to clean it up, again…


----------



## Mosquito

Nice JFry, I've not gotten into cast iron cookware yet.

This is my first powered jointer, and should do unless/until I find something bigger, though I'm not really looking (wasn't looking for this one either, just 'keeping an eye out')


----------



## ToddJB

Shoot me your address again, Mos. I'll see about getting one out to you.

And those cranks are two set screws away from being swapped.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Mos! Sooo very cool!

Hell yeah JPatient! Please update us with pictures along the way if you can. How did you go about removing the rust?


----------



## jmartel

It was just a quick flash rust, so it brushed off pretty easily. I scrubbed it with soap and water, then dried it off immediately, oiled it, and chucked it in the stove for the first layer of flaxseed oil. It's already significantly darker than that photo after only one coat. Hopefully it will be ready to use again by Thursday or Friday.

Once it's finished I'll post up a comparison against my 10" pan that's just had normal vegetable/peanut oil after drying on the stovetop and the factory seasoning.


----------



## Slyy

Sweet Arn grab Mos! Todd's not the only one chubbin. My recent grabs aren't Art Deco and as vintage as I'd like (they look late 60's) but hard to turn down a good deal on big tools.
What's the Scroll saw and what's the base y'all takin about?

Stef, Having been in and out, I was glad to see that the reason for your sig line and profile pic are what they are. I was wondering if you'd just decided you liked birds better than dogs. Also, I think my Cowboys are still undefeated in that Maui Tourney going on right now.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, Jake, you guys beat us pretty soundly last night. The final was 98-90 but I don't think we were really ever that close. We came out and turned it over 11 times in the first 10 minutes, went down 16 and couldn't come back. Then our top scorer blew out his knee. Looked like an ACL to me. We've got a tough season in front of us. Short handed and young. Ugh.

Shellac went on last night and got sanded back. Arm r seal begins this evening after I make the antipasto for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mosquito

This is the scroll/jig saw in question. Picked it up a couple weeks ago. The proper belt guard is in the mail on the way to me as we speak


----------



## ToddJB

I was joking about the scroll saw CI base. Delta never made one. BUT that doesn't mean you can't make your own!

There are some dudes doing pretty cool things with MDF.

Here's an example:

















And a lot more super cool homemade bases can be seen here:
http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=87267&hilit=scroll+saw+mdf+base


----------



## Mosquito

I was thinking more along the lines of using one like from a WT jointer, as the proportion looked closer to that of what the scroll saw would require:










However, from Todd's picture and after picking up my 6" jointer last night, it looks like it wouldn't even come close to long enough for that


----------



## ToddJB

I would probably match the front of your band saw base and just elongate it back.


----------



## Slyy

Nice scroll saw Mos!
Agree with Todd on the styling queues.

Also agree with Todd that that is a great idea thread for making bases!


----------



## chrisstef

http://www.addictinggames.com/action-games/flight-game.jsp

37 flights it took me to beat. Who wants a shot at the title?


----------



## JayT

A little bored today, stef?


----------



## chrisstef

Says the guy that replies in 30 seconds ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha!


----------



## JayT

> Says the guy that replies in 30 seconds ^
> 
> - chrisstef


Touche.

At least I'm dividing my time between LJ and work, not LJ and game sites.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Dont judge.


----------



## ToddJB

Holy crap, Stef, I must be missing the strategy of the game completely because it just took me 19 throws to just get past the first level.


----------



## chrisstef

30. New. World. Record.

Try throwing it at a 45* angle Todd. Youre gonna wanna customize and upgrade your plan first and foremost.


----------



## ShaneA

Took me a while to figure out I could steer the plane. lol, couple that with a few lame tosses and the days were racking up. Then a while longer to figure out if I hovered real close to ground I could hit those wind mills.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. Officially not my game. I suck


----------



## bandit571

Amazing what a coat of BLO does to Cherry…









And, since I was adding this strut to the lid, might as well coat it, too…









I now have some hinges to install…if and when the SMELLY BLO cures out. need to find a spot for these items as well as the squares..









Maybe hang it from the lid's center strut?


----------



## bandit571

Second opinion on the knee today….lots of junk floating around in there, and Uncle Arthur roughing things up. I will be getting scoped, and they will go in and clean all the junk out. May be better than getting a shot every three months….until a new knee is needed. We'll see how it goes…


----------



## widdle

Howzit Boys…Hope everyone is well…Thought i would stop by to root for Uconn for the next 20 minutes..


----------



## chrisstef

Hope the scope helps ya out bandito. Cherrys lookin good too man. Got a lil curl in it too eh?

Im on dvr widds!! No spoilers. Pretty please. I wont watch until about 8. The boys could use some wise words though, so root away bruddah!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job on the railing Todd. Why is it monotonous work to you? (Says the guy who has yet to trim around his shop windows)

Mos scored a nice jointer!

Box looks nice Bandit.

Beautiful job to that top Stef!

Hi Wids!

We just got back from KC last night from an early Thanksgiving with the wife's folks. They wanted to cook a prime rib on the grill. When I made a suggestion to the bro-in-lawlz, he threw a semi-tantrum and walked away. So, I cooked it for them. Not to brag, but it was awesome, he even said so.

Started the new job at the distillery today. It was as I expected, boring. But the other employees are really nice guys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I was thinking more along the lines of using one like from a WT jointer, as the proportion looked closer to that of what the scroll saw would require:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, from Todd s picture and after picking up my 6" jointer last night, it looks like it wouldn t even come close to long enough for that
> 
> - Mosquito


Not talking smack, but isn't it unfortunate how short the beds are on those vintage jointers? That bugger barely looks helpful to me.

Btw, when you stay in Miami, OK…..it's pronounced Miam-uuhhh.


----------



## duckmilk

Been lost in Miamuh before, believe it or not. All the road signs are posted too late to make the turn you were wanting.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^heh, Ya I'll be spending Turkey day down your way Duck. In the land where they bow to the Dak….lol.

Actually my cousin designs pools for some of the Cowboy's so it isn't rare to see one or two at his Turkey bash.

His website will make ya drool. 
http://poolenvironments.com/


----------



## chrisstef

Or maybe i didnt dvr it. Uhhh, hey widds.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, that guy is a cousin? What a website. Better not show that to my wife. She wants a small pool when we build our house, but that is a little upscale for our budget. I really like the second one on the scroll with all the palms and the rocks.
Besides, we sit on a large lake. Don't really know why she wants a pool.

Dak is just doing his job…well enough to get "what's his name" into second seat 

Was just reading the Employees Handbook for the new job. Glad I'm just part time.


----------



## widdle

Stef,oregon and Uconn go head up tomorrow. Mauiwowee style


----------



## chrisstef

Jah mon. 4:30 my time. We're in rough shape. Gonna need that wowie to ease the pain.


----------



## Mosquito

> Not talking smack, but isn t it unfortunate how short the beds are on those vintage jointers? That bugger barely looks helpful to me.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That may be, but it's certainly quicker than doing it by hand lol


----------



## TheFridge

Too many postses


----------



## putty

Red, I looked at your cousins website and recognized one of the pools as Jordan Speith's. Although he bought the house used from Hunter Mahan.

Duck, I'm doing a prime rib on the big green egg.. any tips?
good luck on the job, is the distillery in Valley View? I saw a billboard the other day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope you find some enjoyment in the new job Duck.

Hi Wids! Good to see ya.


----------



## chrisstef

Turkey for me and turkey for you. I love to eat turkey in my big brown shoe.


----------



## saddletramp

Beef Steak for me and turkey for you. I'll give you my turkey in your big brown shoe. ;^))


----------



## chrisstef

More like tube steak aint it Saddle?


----------



## Brit

> Turkey for me and turkey for you. I love to eat turkey in my big brown shoe.
> 
> - chrisstef


I bet your favorite kind of pants are corduroys too. LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

Man, I aint worn a pair of cords in like 20 years. They were pretty solid for winter time warmth but fashionable they were not. I like my pockets in the front of my pants, when they put them on the sides it just aint right.


----------



## jmartel

Tomorrow I'm going to be doing thanksgiving just as the pilgrims did. Eating with the Indians. Going to an Indian casino for a buffet.


----------



## Brit

Corduroy pants would be pretty kinky this side of the pond. Corduroy trousers on the other hand would just make you look like a social worker or a teacher. Leather patches on the elbows of your jacket would complete the look.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats the designation between pants and trousers Andy? Kinda of like jeans and slacks over here? Nomenclature is interesting.

You also better be careful with the usage of "kinky". You know how Tony is in the mornings. Next thing you know he's booked a flight and knockin on your front door lookin for some action.


----------



## saddletramp

Good grief, just having a flashback remembering the big, wide ribbed, bell bottom cords of the late sixties, early seventies. Thought they were soooooo cool at the time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come on Stef I live in fuggin' Los Angeles, I don't need a plane ticket in order to find that edge.


----------



## ToddJB

I still rock cords, elitists


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bankers gotta bank.


----------



## Brit

Pants are underwear, usually of the stretchy close-fitting variety with a bit of Lycra woven in and sometimes sporting a 'Y'-front to provide easy access to the wedding tackle. Shorts are boxer shorts and what you call pants, we call trousers, be they corduroy (like Todd wears) or otherwise.


----------



## Brit

Pants are underwear, usually of the stretchy close-fitting variety with a bit of Lycra woven in and sometimes sporting a 'Y'-front to provide easy access to the wedding tackle. Shorts are boxer shorts and what you call pants, we call trousers, be they corduroy (like Todd wears) or otherwise.


----------



## chrisstef

So what do you call dress pants like youd wear with a suit? Still trousers? How about sweatpants?

For those following along at home here's the English to English breakdown: (US vs. England)

Underpants / Tighty Whiteys - Pants
Boxers - Shorts
Jeans - Jeans
Slacks - Trousers?
Corduroy - Banker's Trousers
Shorts - Crops


----------



## ShaneA

" the wedding tackle"- priceless

This is shaping up as a long, slow day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes it is Shane.


----------



## Brit

Jeans are jeans here too. Slacks went out in the early 70s. They were worn by the fairer sex and featured a stretchy stirrup that went under the foot. They wore them inside their leather boots and the stirrup stopped the legs riding up as they pushed their feet in each boot.


----------



## Brit

Dress pants are trousers too Stef


----------



## ToddJB

Went to a super hero themed birthday party at Chuck-o-Cheese last night


----------



## Brit

Sweatpants have been known to called sweatpants here too.

Casual shorts to the knee or just below are called crops.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cute as a button.


----------



## Brit

Great photo Todd. Did you mount the pony? LOL.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd LOVES to mount the pony.


----------



## Brit

BTW Stef, I've lost 10 lbs you fat bastard. No pressure. )

Still a long way to go to my target weight though.


----------



## chrisstef

I feel much more cultured now Andy. Thanks.

We got that same 3 pack of superhero masks and capes Todd. Surprise your old lady au natural rocking only the mask and cape. She'll love it. Trust me.

Gotta be careful at the Chuck around here. You go mouthin off to those parents who don't watch their kids and they wanna fight. A couple months back there was a full on 15 person royal rumble at one of the Chuck's.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre gonna toss out a weight loss challenge 1 day prior to Thanksgiving Andy? That's dirty pool. Lol @ you fat bastard. FWIW, I'm under 180 lbs.


----------



## Mosquito

> " the wedding tackle"- priceless
> 
> This is shaping up as a long, slow day.
> 
> - ShaneA





> Yes it is Shane.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Explains why I leave for half an hour to go wrangle up some pictures from the forums and come back to 30 new posts lol


----------



## Mosquito

> Youre gonna toss out a weight loss challenge 1 day prior to Thanksgiving Andy? That s dirty pool. Lol @ you fat bastard. FWIW, I m under 180 lbs.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm still at the same weight as when I graduated from highschool #ScrawnyBastard


----------



## ShaneA

Unattended kids at the Chuck are definitely an issue. I will say though, the local ones are amongst the most culturally diverse places I can think of. Chuck E. attracts all types, all classes. Always the site to behold.


----------



## ShaneA

Meh, you are still young Mos…give it time. It will happen for you. I could loan you 30lbs if you need them.


----------



## chrisstef

You just need a good corrupting Mos. We'll get ya doin dabs and next thing ya know you'll tack on a quick 20 from the munchies.


----------



## ToddJB

I was disappointed to see that they've modernized Chuck. I was hoping he was still the same creepy animatronic of yesteryear.

No way in hell a 2 year old would have been loving on Chuck like this when I was a kid.


----------



## Brit

Stef - I you're under 180 lbs then you're beating me. I'm 186 lbs. Target weight is 158 lbs. I'm determined. Got Eye of the Tiger playing when I'm on the tread mill.

Mos - Shane's right. I found it harder to maintain my weight after I was 40. The older you get, the harder it is to lose weight too, that's why I'm doing something about it now at 55 before it gets too late.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn. 158 lbs is fightin weight for sure Andy. Id like to be 165 but I'm in no rush to get there currently lol.


----------



## saddletramp

You're a wise man Andy, do it now! I'm 69 and let me tell you, there is no way to lose a single pound. All I can hope for is to slow the rate at which I am adding pounds.


----------



## DanKrager

Holy cow, guys. I think I weighed 120 lbs when I was born! 180 was my optimum weight, but my investment has grown with interest to 240. Surprisingly, no pouch (yet) and the six pack is still (barely) visible, but there's excess haingin' round the edges. The guns are beginning to slip into the bunker, too. Perhaps we all have a touch of the furniture disease where your chest falls into your drawers.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I could certainly stand to hit the gym and add some muscle, but that probably won't happen anytime soon lol


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I got a long way to lose weight. I was doing pretty good and was down to like 185 when I got into my bike wreck. Went right back up after that and haven't lost anything since. Jfat.

Cheapest place I've found for a gym on the island is like $70/month though. Like hell am I paying that to just lift weights. I'll buy weights before I do that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JFat? Don't be so harsh, JStocky.


----------



## Mosquito

how much does it cost for a bicycle on the ferry?


----------



## Hammerthumb

You all have a great Thanksgiving!

I'm going to close the office a little early today at 10am. I have time to stop at Woodworkers Emporium on the way home.

Don't eat too much, and stay safe if you're traveling.


----------



## jmartel

> how much does it cost for a bicycle on the ferry?
> 
> - Mosquito


Not enough less than a motorcycle hah. Plus there's huge hills that I'm not about to do on the bike for now. But I get what you're saying. I'll probably buy some weights and start running again once we move and I have some space. The biggest thing is going back to watching what I eat.


----------



## ToddJB

Cords are slimming - it's the vertical lines. Just saying.


----------



## JayT

> The biggest thing is going back to watching what I eat.
> 
> - jmartel


He says the day before Thanksgiving.

I need to drop about 15-20 pounds, also. I was doing good with some weights until my shoulder started acting up and my knees say that running is no longer a realistic option. Wouldn't mind rejoining the Y and swimming, but the pool is packed whenever I'm able to get there. Guess I'll just resign myself to getting fat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Take care Paul. Have a good Thanksgiving.

Slimming and the chicks dig them.


----------



## Mosquito

corduroy is too dang warm for me, even in the winter here. If snow didn't stick to leg hair, I'd wear shorts probably 10 months out of the year here


----------



## bandit571

5'11".....245…...about to get the left knee scoped….can't catch a football…...sounds about like a few NFL Fullbacks around the league?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice pickup Mos!


----------



## WillliamMSP

All of this fat talk - one of the reasons that I went awol earlier in the year was to focus a little more getting my ass in (better) shape (another reason is that we now have another addition to the family - baby girl). Since the early summer, I've put about 1600 miles on the bike. Feeling quite a bit better about things.

Now to stay active enough through the MN winter to not put on too much weight or lose too much of the leg and lung fitness that I've gained. Oh, and to finish my little bench so I can get to some fun stuff, of course.


----------



## chrisstef

Antipasto. Pop style.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!

Where's the cherry peppers you slacker?


----------



## Brit

That looks sooooooooooooo good.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. The antipasto was requested. I usually do peppers for xmas though.

Im still tryin to work out the kinks in this one. When pop would make it you could grab a slice of cheese and pull out a pie piece with a lil bit of everything on it. Fuggin magic i tell ya. I cant get it to work for nothin.


----------



## Tim457

I don't care stef, I would wolf that down, people would have to fist fight me for a piece.

Bill, same challenge here staying active in the winter so I bought some x-country skis and snowshoes and I'm going to try to get out anytime there's enough snow cover. We'll see how well it works. I did better biking and hitting the gym this summer until I did something to hurt my shoulder at the gym. I've been slacking and making excuses since that happened in September.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey guys. Glad to see all are doing well. This being my first chance to check in since Sunday…

This has been a tough week in Chattanooga. Hug your kids tight and say a prayer for us. This was our third mass casualty in about 2 years.


----------



## Mosquito

> All of this fat talk - one of the reasons that I went awol earlier in the year was to focus a little more getting my ass in (better) shape (another reason is that we now have another addition to the family - baby girl). Since the early summer, I ve put about 1600 miles on the bike. Feeling quite a bit better about things.
> 
> Now to stay active enough through the MN winter to not put on too much weight or lose too much of the leg and lung fitness that I ve gained. Oh, and to finish my little bench so I can get to some fun stuff, of course.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Congrats! And Nice, I miss the days when I used to bike a lot (before I went to college and started working). It'd be quite the long journey ahead of me to get back into that kind of shape though


----------



## bandit571

50/50 mix is now drying…









Even got the hinges done..









Figured I could at least finish the outside, before the Dec. 15 knee scope. Not much will get done after that, for awhile. Bench is all cluttered up, too









I kind of doubt with this Vertigo i have, any riding on a bike will not be happening.


----------



## DanKrager

I guess there is no spoon carving thread on here, so this is where I'll show the recent acquisition. Now I know how such smooth knife finishes on spoon and other treen are obtained. Tested by carving a shallow in seasoned cherry and it was effortless. Top of the line quality using traditional methods by a tiny family business in Lithuania. The Gilles family member who made this set signed the little green tag and assigned it #0519. 








DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Before the knives came, gouges were used. Hedge and hard maple. Salt spoon and soup ladle.










Cherry Spatoon. Maybe spootula.









DanK


----------



## Brit

Lovely spoons Dan. Funnily enough, I was looking at Gilles tools last night on ebay.co.uk. Nice to see another little business starting up.

I think we need a carving discussion thread and I've been meaning to start one but I can't think of a catchy name for the thread. I had thought of calling it '*Carving Matters*' which is a clever play on words, but then I realized that Chris Pye uses that title on his site which is probably why it was rattling around in my head.

My idea for the tread is that it will be a place for new carvers and old timers to discuss/ask for advice/show new carving related tools of all disciplines, provide little tasters of their latest carving projects, etc. There are enough of us here now who know how to keep these discussion threads going and I've noticed there is a lot of interest in carving lately.

*Can anyone think of a good title for a carving thread?*

Happy thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## woodcox

That is some kind of kit DanK. Very nice carving too! We need a spoonfest in a Murcia.

Kevin, did you complete your six board chest?

I'm withering away over here.#scrawnierbastard. I can't seem to keep it on as I age, and the cheba didn't seem to help. Also, yesterdays hair cut had more gray on the floor than color. Bhogger!

Gonna need a pic of you on a recumbent, Bandit Your layout tools box is lookin good.

I could fill a dutchy with all the m&m tools I have accumulated. I can layout like a mofo but, all those pretty lines disappear with expletives as I seesaw right past them! I think I need a panel gauge cuz, I don't have one of those yet

Great slogan!









Happy turkey day y'all.


----------



## woodcox

The Over Carved Thread would suit me.

I would wait another day to start it Andy, or it will start off with all kinds of fowl pictures.


----------



## Tim457

Happy thanksgiving, turkeys.

Made chicken braisé a la Jmart last night. Other than using too much chicken stock (I've never braised before) it was a seriously solid meal. Thanks for the recipe. Also I was wrong, the glaze on my cuisinart dutch oven is in perfect shape after 10 uses or so. It's my slow cooker I was thinking of that has cracking glazing.

Those are some sweet spoons and tools Dan. How did you find this seller? I haven't been bitten by the carving bug yet, but I've done a few spoons with a gouge and that was more fun than I expected.


----------



## theoldfart

WC, I finished the chest a while ago. I'll post a few pics when I can.


----------



## chrisstef

I suppose its tradition now boys. Happy thanksgiving you weirdos.


----------



## Brit

Wait 'till Tony sees that. He'll be reaching for his condoms.

Is it wrong that I just ate my tuna salad imagining it was Stef's antipasto? If I haven't lost any weight when I get on the scales Saturday morning, I'm gonna pig out.


----------



## chrisstef

And the shower diverter just let loose in the wall upstairs. About 5 gallons followed the waste pipe down through the first floor closet and right down on top of my bench in the basement. Right on top of tge slab im finishing. Luckily the 2 coats of arm r seal were dry.


----------



## Brit

Sorry to hear that Stef. Thank God for arm r seal.

P.S. - You might want to think about moving your bench )


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heh. Maybe I'll see Speith today. I know he does Bob lilies every year. About 30 turkeys.










These Texans can drink.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy Thanksgiving guys!

Wow that sucks Stef, sorry man.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving from beautiful NW Michigan.

Andy …... how about: "This damned wood won't carve itself"


----------



## 489tad

Happy Thanksgiving!

Stef, wait till later in the day to relay how you broke the shower. Who was shackled and who was shackling, yuck!


----------



## Mosquito

Happy Thanksgiving gents. Left over desserts at my place afterwards, I'm guessing lol


----------



## woodcox

F plumbing! Sorry stef, that really blows. That kinda looks like it was cross threaded from here.

I hit the bar next to work late one evening and parked in my usual spot. I hopped out of truck into a puddle and didn't think any thing of it. Couple hours later I'm back at my truck digging for keys standing in the same puddle. Only then I turned around to see a steady river flowing from under one of the bay doors at my shop. I peeked into the window to see the plumbing in the rafters showering down atop my tool cart and the open hood of a customers car. In my stupor it took a while to find the main and get it shut off. F plumbing.


----------



## putty

Happy Thanksgiving… everyone is invited 
Smoked turkey, Prime rib and Lobster tails.


----------



## Slyy

Mmmmmm Food!

Happy Thanksgiving you wonderful chum buckets!


----------



## ToddJB

I am Thankful for my internet boyfriends.

Wow, Stefan, glad you get to spend your holiday doing that sort of ish #griswolds


----------



## JayT

Happy Turkey Day, boys.

Smoke 'em if ya got 'em.


----------



## theoldfart

Happy thanksgiving everyone. Meet FrankenPie









Decidedly not my best effort, hope it tastes good at least!


----------



## Tugboater78

Happy Thanksgiving yall!!


----------



## jmartel

Mos, what desserts are those? Mini pies?


----------



## theoldfart

Empanadas maybe?


----------



## jmartel

I could have lived on the empanadas in Ecuador. Holy crap they were good. Never had any that good stateside.


----------



## terryR

Happy, Happy, you turkeys.


----------



## Brit

Kev - I think something is trying to get out of that pie.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Just the Empress of the Galaxy and I today. New York strip from the local guy. He buys cattle, feeds them out, slaughters and butchers them all at the same location. Baked potatoes, corn on the cob, blue cheese rolls, a bottle of old vine zinfandel, egg nog with a shot of Jamison's for dessert.

Life is good at Kelvin Grove.

I wish all of you as much to be thankful for as i.


----------



## chrisstef

After a full on face stuffing, spending a full day with both families, and coming home with this:










This aint but a thang.










Gobble gobble snitches


----------



## theoldfart

Look at the bright side Stef, you can get rid of the popcorn!


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh. Scrapin popcorn is extremely low on the list of things stef likes to do. Right there with diggin holes. Wife said the same thing. Damn you OF!


----------



## theoldfart

Buddy of mine did his kitchen/dining area himself; said screw it and hired a contractor to do the rest of the house! I hate the popcorn but the notion of removing it does not rise to the level of motivation to do so. Let your wife do it; guarantee she'll hire the contractor for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Its awful work. I did one room at the last house. That was about good for this guy.


----------



## ToddJB

My lady did us up right.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, what desserts are those? Mini pies?
> 
> - jmartel


Raisin Date Filled Cookies (boil sugar, water, raisins, and dates for the filling, and basically vanilla oatmeal cookies as the cookie part). The other is Frozen Hydrox dessert, but technically it's Frozen Oreo dessert, as I broke up oreo cookie pie crust for the bottom and top layers. The middle is water and sugar boiled until it's a simple syrup, then stiff beaten egg whites added, a bunch of almond extract, and whipped heavy whipping cream, all combined, then frozen.

Both turned out great (both were my Grandmother's recipes). It's been quite a long time since any of us had raisin date filled cookies. My grandma passed away a number of years ago, and didn't make them for a while before she passed due to her health. They sure are putzy though… gotta make the filling, let it cool, make the cookie dough, chill that, roll it out, cut it out, add filling, fold them over, then bake them. I think those took about 3 hours or so of constant doing stuff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Turkey Day(s), chaps! Lots of awesome food pics, along with some very sobering visions of upstairs-to-downstairs water damage. Hate that. I have popcorn ceilings throughout my house, did it myself when we completed the whole-house rehab 24 years ago. Mixed with latex paint, so it ain't scrapin' off. I don't hate it either, so all is good.

Only one family recipe this year, and it's the dressing recipe on my mom's side. She stopped making it about 10 years ago, I've had the dot ever since. Pics later, but it's a two-day process. Nothing special or exotic, but always yummy. My side of the family meets this afternoon, my wife's family yesterday. So, two days of feasting!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, enjoy it.
Nice quiet day yesterday, even an hour or so in the shop. The ugly pie was actually not bad.


----------



## chrisstef

Enjoy the post feast day feast Smitty.

Tapped the supply pipe and threaded on a new stem. Baby leak. Mo tape and a good cleaning of the threads. All good in the hood. No drippys. Great success.

Last brush on coat for the singer table is drying. Ill give her one wipe on coat and buff out the sheen with a lil wax.










Time for a turkey sammich.


----------



## jmartel

Always gotta rub it out for the perfect finish, Stef.

Photos from a pre-turkey day dive Wednesday night. Going out again tonight back to the same site with all the nudis from last weekend. Hopefully I'll catch some octos and wolf eels this time.

Roughback Sculpin










Sailfin Sculpin (never seen one of these before)










Crab with all of her eggs (orange fuzz looking stuff)










And in case you ever wondered how Starfish eat:










I think I'm finally starting to understand how to angle my lights to avoid only lighting up all the silty crap in the water.


----------



## ToddJB

That slab is redunk, Demo.

Nice shots, Jmart


----------



## duckmilk

Great looking slab there Stef!

Your pictures are really clear Jmart. What was that starfish eating?

Sounds like everyone had a good Thanksgiving. We did too.

Worked 5 hours on Tue. and 3+ on Wed. at the new job. Really nice bunch of guys. The super gave us all a bottle of booze for Thanksgiving, I took a fifth of vodka tor my wife. Very nice since I had only put in about 8 hours total.


----------



## Tim457

Water damage sucks, but that slab certainly does not.

Sweet photography, Jmart.


----------



## ToddJB

This is how we Black(stone)Friday























































And put in a dog door. The goof is happy to go in and out, but you have to be standing at the door and verbally tell him to.

Other wise he just does this:










He really knows how to defeat the point.


----------



## jmartel

> Your pictures are really clear Jmart. What was that starfish eating?
> 
> - duckmilk


Some sort of clam would be my guess. Not entirely sure.


----------



## chrisstef

Amazon aint deliverin that to your door todd. Good on you guys.

Starfish. Clam. Nudi. Lol.


----------



## ShaneA

^kind of a Shining moment. "Here's Johnny!"


----------



## woodcox

lol Shane! I thought of the exact same thing.

Good fix stef. Do you have more of that maple to use on another project?

A day in the hills with the crew is hard to beat, Todd. Great pics!

What in the employee handbook makes you glad you are part time Duck? Booze from the boss is always welcome.

I had a customer try to call me a bhogging crook today because I failed his ********************box car during a state safety inspection. "Well, I think you are just looking for work". I am always reserved and passive with customers but, I came unglued on this guy and let him have it with waiting room full of other customers. Which was wrong of me and unprofessional. When he left, I went back up front and apologized to the rest of the customers and my boss for loosing my cool. I have an impeccable record with the highway patrol, who governs the program here. I am generally a lenient inspector and give the car and the customer the benefit on some things but not on solid safety issues that could possibly cause harm to them or others around them while careening down the highway. We have a big enough hill to climb with most people because of the dirty mechanic stuff and I get it, really. My car is my lively hood too, and it is my responsibility to take of my junk. If you don't like or trust the results feel free to get a second opinion. The sad part of the whole thing is it is the car his kids drive. As soon as I was finished, I pulled his car out and parked it, gave him his keys and went through the results of the inspections with him and gave him no estimates for the needed repairs. At the end of it is when he made the comment. I have a good feeling he knew the car wouldn't pass because he was ghosting me the half of the time and kept asking "did it pass?" To my reply "I will let you know when I'm finished." He came out in the shop while I was doing my data entry and asked again "did it pass?" And I said "no". He told me to stop everything and just pull it out. I had to tell him it doesn't work that way.

Sigh. Sorry just need to vent some more. It's been a rough week and I isn't over yet.


----------



## ToddJB

One of my biggest pet peeves is when a customer treats you as inferior to themselves. Really? You can to me for help, douche canoe.

Sorry you were the apologizing, WC


----------



## Brit

Woody - I know that feeling buddy. Breathe in, breathe out, breathe in, breathe out, have a beer, watch some comedy, work some wood, breathe in, breathe out.


----------



## Brit

Great photos Todd. I love the perspective of the one with your son sitting in the tree with the dog looking massive in the foreground.

JStarfishlookinglikeaballsack - Loving the crab photo.

Stef - I'm impressed dude.


----------



## terryR

>


friggin priceless!

gotta love the critters for their simple love of life. The last cat door I installed was a nightmare for us. One wild cat would run full speed to get through it, and made the most awful sound. Mostly at night!


----------



## Tim457

WC, I don't know about those customers that were spectators, but when I hear a customer being really unreasonable with someone, I always wish that they would put the customer in their place. Sucks though, sorry.

That is a solid day, Todd.


----------



## jmartel

Andy, if that starfish is what your ballsack looks like, you might want to see a doctor.


----------



## chrisstef

Plumbing gods are against the stef family. My old man called me with the SOS this afternoon. Hose let loose on the washing machine. Grabbed a couple pipe wrenches and made the 20 minute ride. Someone cranked those valves wide effin open. I couldnt budge it by hand nevermind the old man with the arthritis.

The old mans fuggin classic though. I walk in and hes sittin in his recliner watchin the football game. Carpet absolutely saturated. Water pouring out. Zero bhogs given. "I dont own the place."


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh and to answer ya woody, ive got a smalle piece left. Maybe 2'x2'. I dont think its got the burl in it but does have some curl i believe.

Goin out to dinner then off to see my uncles band play their last gig. 30 years of rock n roll. (Insert rock horns here)


----------



## duckmilk

F'n plumbing.

WC, I'm glad I'm part time because of the lawyer written language in the handbook. 98% of that doesn't apply to me. And, yeah, the bonus was much appreciated. I think I may like it there.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Greetings gents between the plumbing problems, dealing with a-holes at work, tramping around in the woods, and eating too much, I see nothing has changed here.

The two away kids have gone back to school, both toting a care package from The Empress of the Galaxy that most disaster rescue teams would love to get their hands on. Quite by the fire drinking Scotch… a good night.


----------



## duckmilk

That looks delicious Tim. I do like a good scotch.


----------



## jmartel

How I know I was supposed to be an engineer or drafter:










Sketched out the entire floor plan to the house we are buying, to scale. The above photo shows it with the changes we want to make as well. Bathroom on the upper part of the house is currently 2 bathrooms. Bathroom on lower part of the house was the laundry room. Don't need that big of a laundry room, and I'd rather have a big walk in shower. Plus this way I was able to add a closet on the hallway where one of the bathrooms currently is.

Now I need to start planning out the workshop. Hopefully I can have one dried in this spring/summer. Any thoughts on must do's aside from the standards (insulate, more outlets than you think, more light than you think, lights on separate circuit, run 220v)?


----------



## JayT

> Now I need to start planning out the workshop. Hopefully I can have one dried in this spring/summer. Any thoughts on must do s aside from the standards (insulate, more outlets than you think, more light than you think, lights on separate circuit, run 220v)?
> 
> - jmartel


Higher ceilings than you'd think. Sucks to be moving 8-9ft long lumber and hit lights or the ceiling or have to contort to get it in position where you can actually work it.

I'd also invest in radiant heating up front.


----------



## jmartel

Wouldn't radiant heating require a separate water heater since it's a detached shop? It's going to be probably 75-100 feet behind the main house.


----------



## bandit571

For those that were wondering what will be under this lid…









Well, I guess I could open the lid..









Lid is a bit full..









And so is the box….Almost done with this thing..


----------



## JayT

> Wouldn t radiant heating require a separate water heater since it s a detached shop? It s going to be probably 75-100 feet behind the main house.
> 
> - jmartel


If you're that far away from the house, than probably, but I don't know all the ins and outs of radiant heat. I just know it would be my first choice if it was feasible when building from scratch I know they also make electric radiant grids that can be installed in the thinset under tile, but don't think it's near as efficient.


----------



## Mosquito

^ Same.


----------



## chrisstef

Im
Drunk.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Same.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work bandit.

Jmart, what is the division between the living room and kitchen?

Did Fridge get locked up again?


----------



## summerfi

WC, I'm glad you stood your ground with that customer. It was the right thing to do. At least your state has inspections. Here in Montana you can to drive anything that rolls down the highway at a legal 80 mph, or as some people drive, 90-100 mph. You know, freedom and all. I'm sure it has nothing to do with Montana having the highest per capita highway fatality rate in the nation.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, what is the division between the living room and kitchen?
> 
> - woodcox


The smaller square is the brick woodburning fireplace/chimney. The larger one surrounding it used to be a closet to house a boiler, but that boiler was decommissioned and a heat pump was put on the wall in the living room. So that closet is currently empty.

It is likely going to be taken out, and then a bookcase put between the fireplace and the wall on the left in that photo. Opens up the kitchen another almost 4 feet wider.

The little rectangle finger poking out and the rectangle between the kitchen area and the bedrooms on the lower side has a header above running between the two. Not sure if it's structural or not (I doubt it). If it's not, it'll be ripped out.

It's only a ~1400sqft house. So I'll need all the open space I can get.


----------



## Tim457

Hah, I need a bigger version of that Jmart, I can't read the print. Are you planning on having kids? You'd be surprised how much laundry space that much laundry will require. Depends on what your process is for hanging wet clothes that don't get dried and/or outdoor gear that is wet though I guess.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just kiddin. I was drunk on brown gravy. Murhpy's steakhouse(Bartlesville OK) was my fav carb bomb in college. They've been serving their hot hamburger, gravy over all since the 50s. The homemade fries and gravy are addictive. I could go back today, but my arteries need a break.


----------



## theoldfart

^nope ;-(


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, looks like a good time in the woods. I took my kids to the top of stone mountain (via cable car not hiking, not ready for that yet) for a little exploring before Thanksgiving and to the stump house tunnel for a little more mountaineering on black Friday, beats the heck out of a $12.00, 84" big screen tv any day.
Woody, hate those kind of people especially if they had their way, they'd be driving something around on the road putting my and everyone else's family in danger. Driving home yesterday instead of the busiest travel day of the year, I saw enough folks on the road who would be dangerous piloting anything heavier than a Schwinn, especially the jacka$$ driving an Escalade right at the speed limiter of 99mph passing everyone on the right (already going 10 over) and tailgating anyone he was caught behind close enough to share the same battery ground.
I can understand, to a very small degree, why someone might be suspect of an inspector who could in theory profit from the passing or failing of a car, a conflict of interests of sorts.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I saw enough folks on the road who would be dangerous piloting anything heavier than a Schwinn, especially the jacka$$ driving an Escalade right at the speed limiter of 99mph passing everyone on the right (already going 10 over) and tailgating anyone he was caught behind close enough to share the same battery ground.
> 
> I can understand, to a very small degree, why someone might be suspect of an inspector who could in theory profit from the passing or failing of a car, a conflict of interests of sorts.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


If he is passing you on the right, you are in the wrong lane.

And what State is it which has inspection stations that don'the do any repair work? You either pass or get a "to correct" list. And they are also not allowed to recommend repair shops.


----------



## saddletramp

> If he is passing you on the right, you are in the wrong lane.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Tim …... I have to respectively disagree. Far too many times I have been passed on the right as I have been making a left turn on a two lane road by some idiot who shot by me at a high rate of speed on the shoulder. A couple of years ago one of these idiots lost control, went in the ditch clipped a phone pole and dropped it on the hood of my car. No one was injured thankfully, not even the idiot


----------



## bigblockyeti

If he is passing you on the right, you are in the wrong lane.

- KelvinGrove
[/QUOTE]

Wrong, if someone is putting my family in danger I can be convinced to return the favor! If 10 over isn't enough, don't be on the road when I am. Anyone who advocates driving a high center of gravity SUV at it's top speed while tailgating multiple vehicles and weaving through traffic is another person helping keep insurance rates and death tolls high.


----------



## KelvinGrove

ST, some idiot passing you in what is NOT a travel lane isn't the same as riding down the middle or left lane of the interstate and refusing to move over as people pass you on the right.

Yeti, move over and let the idiot be gone. Don't sit there in the middle lane making the moron dodge around you. The truth is there are far more lane change accidents than speeding accidents.

If traffic is passing you on the right, you are in the wrong lane.


----------



## bandit571

Just because they have a license to drive…..does NOT mean they actually know HOW.

One of which yesterday…..pulls out of a fast food joint, crosses 3 lanes of trafic…..he would have reached the fourth lane, except someone cut him off. Kept trying to fit in any "gap" ..lanes weren't wide enough ( this was in town, 25 mph zone) horns his horn to let me know he was flipping me off. He was made to go straight through downtown, I was able to use the bypass….

Where the Bypass meets up with the main drag, here comes the silver racer…from an alley, thinking he could do the same trick again…..6 cars in his way. the two lanes we were in? well at the next light, the right lane is a turn only lane…..Dumb-dumb decides to floor it, and cuts everyone off at the turn lane. Turn signal flashing…..he was going through or else.

Now..IF someone was in the other side of the intersection waiting to turn left…there would have been a head-on crash. Right in front of the Fire Department, AND the Police Department. Lucky for Dumb-dumb, nobody was there…..


----------



## jmartel

The law in most states is keep right except to pss, regardless of speed. If you are not actively passing someone or going to make a left turn, move over.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> The law in most states is keep right except to pss, regardless of speed. If you are not actively passing someone or going to make a left turn, move over.
> 
> - jmartel


Sooo many people in the midwest just don't understand this. Many (most?) simply see the far left lane as "the fast lane," with no regard to the relative speed of surrounding traffic, so if you're going above the speed limit, you're somehow entitled to park your ass in that lane. The extension of this, of course, is that the far right lane is for only for leper cars, so it's best to avoid it altogether. Gah.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

After I started riding a motorcycle, I realized how little I paid attention to the rear view mirror. I never get passed on the right anymore. Idiot drivers are going to be idiots. If someone has room to pass you on the right, then change lanes in front of you, you're in the wrong lane.

Don't get upset. 2 miles in the distance, an 18 wheeler is going to cut that guy off at the last second, going 65 mph. To pass another 18 wheeler going 64.6 mph. This pass normally takes 15-31 minutes.


----------



## bandit571

Have seen that….and yet some dummy the just got off work at the local Honda plant decide to pass both on the berm, going over an overpass with an on ramp on the berm's side. Good thing he was doing 80mph, else he'd have never made it. Speed limit at the time through there? 65mph.

If you want to watch idiots in full display…..be around the two Honda plant at shift change…...even the State Patrol stays away then….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> ST, some idiot passing you in what is NOT a travel lane isn t the same as riding down the middle or left lane of the interstate and refusing to move over as people pass you on the right.
> 
> Yeti, move over and let the idiot be gone. Don t sit there in the middle lane making the moron dodge around you. The truth is there are far more lane change accidents than speeding accidents.
> 
> If traffic is passing you on the right, you are in the wrong lane.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


If someone is alone and not moving, I'll agree, they need to get over. This was a line of traffic in the passing lane of ~ 15 vehicles all traveling at exactly 10 over while maintaining a safe following distance, I was at the end, this is what allowed me to see the dozen or so illegal infractions this one vehicle managed to perform inside of about 2 miles of travel. There were multiple semis, variable traffic in the middle lane and heavy traffic in general. "Traffic" wasn't passing anyone on the right, this was a single jerk who needs to have their vehicle impounded a month or so in the clink to think about how to conduct them self while behind the wheel of a 6000lb+ weapon weaving down the turnpike. It is ignorant and irresponsible to broad stroke qualify every situation where a person in the left lane is wrong because traffic is passing on the right.


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to interput … buddy of mine bought an old farm house and found this up in the attic of somewhere. Any thoughts?


----------



## KelvinGrove

I have to agree with Bandit. Most people are taught to drive using the "that is the gas, that one is the break, this is a steering wheel, go that way and don't hit anything" method. My personal favorites are the ones who let their kids get a learner's pemit and then drive home from the test. They have never even driven around the parking lot but mom or dad lets them drive on the highway.

Yeti, The road while reach a point where it starts to saturate. The maximum safe (emphasis on safe) throughput is about 3,600 vehicles per lane per hour. That number is independent of speed. I encourage you to look at those big slugs of traffic. 9 times out of 10 they are caused by one guy, often a vehicle with a trailer, riding in the middle lane.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stef, has he found and dead bodies yet? I have no clue.


----------



## ToddJB

Dunno, Demo, but I bet we're only seeing part of it. I bet it sat between two vertical posts, and as you turned the handles it it cranks up the ropes like for a well bucket. But it's purpose, I know not. Saw blade might not have been original to the design.


----------



## chrisstef

I think youre on to somethin todd. You crafty bastage.


----------



## putty

I don't think it is a saw blade, I think it is a gear for a anti reverse pawl


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe it was for running barbwire fence?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Too big for barbed wire Todd. I wondered if it might be a gear and decided not. But from Todd's speculation about it being a windlass, which is very likely, putty's idea about it being the catch for a pawl makes sense.


----------



## Brit

My first thought was a Kung Fu post.










I thought the user was improving the accuracy of his kicks by putting a saw blade immediately above the horizontals. He wouldn't miss twice!

Obviously it isn't that though.

Could be a bird feeder with the saw blade as a perch.










Maybe not.


----------



## Brit

Maybe you use it to hoist a big weight up to a great height and use the saw as the weight falls back to earth. LOL.










Could have been used on a boat also.


----------



## putty

I bet it was on a boat…. to roll up fishing nets.


----------



## saddletramp

> ST, some idiot passing you in what is NOT a travel lane isn t the same as riding down the middle or left lane of the interstate and refusing to move over as people pass you on the right.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Tim ….... I am aware that what you were taking about and what I was talking about are apples and oranges, I was just using your post to air one of my pet peeves. Sorry!!


----------



## jmartel

Protip: Don't fly on the Sunday after Thanksgiving if you don't need to. Sucks. Missed my flight this morning by about 5 min because TSA is incompetent and can't understand the fact that they should probably have all of the security lanes open on the busiest travel day of the year. Not just half. Got on a later flight out. Currently sitting in atlanta waiting for the next one down to Florida.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The folks within the TSA know what they're doing, they just don't care and there's no penalty for inefficiency only promotions (think congress). Your tax dollars hard at work!


----------



## KelvinGrove

No problem ST, lunatic drivers are a pet peeve of mine as well. Especially since we could eliminate the Georgia Income tax by a really good enforcement of people camping in the middle and left lane.


----------



## 489tad

I like the wind up a rope idea. What Stef has is a rigged up saw cutter. Apprentice or drunken helper winds up a weight. Journeymen or drunken uncle holds the piece of wood to be cut. Weight is let go,wood is pushed into the cutter, wood goes flying and fingers get cut off.


----------



## ToddJB

Did some plumbing over the last couple days too, Stef.



















Hard piping the compressor.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin solid Todd. Hard piped with a reel drop is pro style.

Where ya at big red? Shane and I got something to tell ya.


----------



## saddletramp

> You guys know I love my Mora 106 carving knife, well I picked up its smaller brother this week (the Mora 120) for those times when I need a shorter blade. Not absolutely necessary if I m honest, but what the hell I m worth it. Same great handle and laminated through-tang blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These knives are the best value for money tools I own. Period.* Highly recommended if anyone needs a good carving knife.
> *
> 
> - Brit


Hey Andy …....... I took your recommendation and just got the 106. I'll have to take it for a test drive and see if it can make a carver out of me. lol


----------



## Brit

Good for you Bob. Keep you fingers out the way. ) It took me a couple of projects before I stopped cutting myself. Touch wood, I haven't drawn blood in a while now.

I like this video from Ben Orford on the different ways to hold and use a knife.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Woodcox.

Great stuff Todd. The b/w shot that looks like Jack is laying the truth on you is fantastic. Pooch being simple is great too.

Haha! @ Stef + nidi et al.

HAHAHAH! @ "Same.^"


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. He was likely at that moment explaining to me the importance of me needing to count to 1000. He convinced me, so I did. Afterwards, he realized he'll never get that 20 minutes back.


----------



## ToddJB

Duck/Putty

Free saw filer and setter
http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=177578


----------



## putty

Thanks Todd, I have absolutely no room!!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Lookin solid Todd. Hard piped with a reel drop is pro style.
> 
> Where ya at big red? Shane and I got something to tell ya.
> 
> - chrisstef


Actually….. driving through KC. Not feeling too well. I must be all partied out… or this town makes me nauseous


----------



## ShaneA

Easy now Red, easy now.


----------



## chrisstef

Im sure it wasnt that greasy brown gravy red. Gravy in, gravy out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Darn pizza rolls were doughy inside. Only a town like Kansas City could jack up pepperoni rolls.

I'm actually glad Kansas City and Oakland are better. It got old dominating year after year after year after year after year….


----------



## bandit571

While I know it may still be dark around here at 5:50 on a saturday morning…

Northbound driver losses control, clips a Utility Pole, and overturns in a ditch…
Second northbound driver HITS the pole after it had fallen across the roadway….
Third driver ( Drunk and speeding) southbound, hits said pole, goes off into the ditch, hits a second ploe and then overturns…

At least they were all wearing their seltbelts. No fatals.

Just can't make this stuff up….


----------



## ShaneA

Who goes through KC and gets pepperoni rolls? That is highly questionable bro. This a BBQ town, pepperoni rolls…get the BHog outta here with that. Serves you right. lol


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Sorry to interput … buddy of mine bought an old farm house and found this up in the attic of somewhere. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Plant in in the ground and tie your horse up to it.


----------



## bandit571

Tater pancakes…fried eggs….BACON…stacked up on a plate, add salt and pepper,,,,aand what?


----------



## chrisstef

Sour cream and apple sauce ^

Moe's midtown in the west end of Hartford is the joint for those tasty bhogs.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like a windlass to me Stef.

I don't have a membership to OWWM so can't see the picture Todd. After I feed the horses I'll see about signing up.

Hope you don't have the TX 2-step Red.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey guys… how is this for quality electrical work?


----------



## bandit571

Works for me!

tater pancakes, fried with Bacon Grease….hmmm…


----------



## duckmilk

> Hey guys… how is this for quality electrical work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Ought to attract the stray cats


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck/Putty
> 
> Free saw filer and setter
> http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=177578
> 
> - ToddJB


That's a beaut Todd! I'd be happy to grab it for parts for someone, maybe Bob or Eric?
Maybe post it over on the saw thread?


----------



## terryR

Dunno how I missed that windlass, def a part for some thirsty farmer's well.

Our county road didn't see electricity until 1966. I bet there are a handful of those hiding in barns nearby.


----------



## duckmilk

Did you get any rain out of this last system Terry. The radar made it look like you did.


----------



## terryR

Thankfully, Yes!
Just filled our hot tub, gonna be 104 degrees by sundown.
yee-haw…...


----------



## Tugboater78

All this time and I just now get around to making a box joint jig… tuning it in.

Simple one


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Heh. I've still never made one. Been tempted.

Shane, I'm actually not a big fan of KC BBQ. Sauces are too sweet for me. And I don't like slathered meat. I'm partial to the TX/Okie smoked meats with spicy, vinegar based sauces.

Further randomness: The worst part about being sick for me is being idle. Some people love laying around napping and watching tv. I can't stand it. Waste of a day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed, being sick sucks. Idle waste of time.

No idea about BBQ but I am pretty sure you just told Shane he sucks.


----------



## CL810

T, your sig line should be "The Maytag Man" - always agitating. ;-)


----------



## terryR

sorry for being opinionated, but…

Good BBQ is made from pork, beef, chicken, turkey, or other meat.
Smoked, cooked slow, or fast.
Served with sauce or without.
On a toasted bun or not.
With a pickle or without.
Slaw on top or the side.
Day or night,

it's all good to me!


----------



## chrisstef

No one says you have to lay down when you don't feel good. It just feels better … or less crappy. Don't let the world tell you what to do red. If you wanna puke on your jointer and crap down your leg into your crocs, by all means, go for it.

I haven't met a bbq I didn't like. Slathered, crusty, vinegary. Sign me up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's what Demo hired me to do Clayton.


----------



## chrisstef

Like any good foreman, he's a likeable guy but can be a real a$$hole when needed. ^

That's seriously going to be my next hiring requisite.


----------



## theoldfart

Which one Demo? Likeable or a$$hole? They are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I could take up residence at the Rendezvous in Memphis… best ribs I've ever had. Ever. (Did I mention they're good?) If it's gotta have more than dry rub, Carolina styles are awesome. For St Louis style, pork steaks does it. Grill, then put them in a crock pot with sauce for a couple hours. Off-the-bone yummy.

EDIT: Going out on a censorship limb here, but has "likable a$$hole" taken on some nuance in these days of mixed sexual preferences? Some may not see exclusivity between them at all, Kevin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oooooh, I thought you said lickable Kev.


----------



## chrisstef

I need both OF. Likeable when things are going in our favor but an a-hole when they aren't. But if I had to choose one … give me the a-hole. Ill be the nice guy.

LOL ^. Double Lol.

Carolina style has become my fave for pulled pork and brisket. Spicy vinegar. Dunk that ish. Get it on your tongue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wait.

Never mind.

Sorry the voices get carried away sometimes.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> No one says you have to lay down when you don t feel good. It just feels better … or less crappy. Don t let the world tell you what to do red. If you wanna puke on your jointer and crap down your leg into your crocs, by all means, go for it.
> 
> I haven t met a bbq I didn t like. Slathered, crusty, vinegary. Sign me up.
> 
> - chrisstef


I find myself agreeing with Stef… on both points.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty ??!? my, my, my…you never fail to amaze me 

Stef, I stand, well maybe not corrected but, certainly better informed.

T, sorry about the bait and switch, see Smitty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> No one says you have to lay down when you don t feel good. It just feels better … or less crappy. Don t let the world tell you what to do red. If you wanna puke on your jointer and crap down your leg into your crocs, by all means, go for it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Lawlz, that one almost wrecked my gingerbread man jammy pants.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I haven t met a bbq I didn t like. Slathered, crusty, vinegary. Sign me up.
> 
> - chrisstef


Damn straight. I've been telling myself that, one of these days, I'm going to do a BBQ road trip, starting in the Carolinas and working my way west. A guy can dream.


----------



## chrisstef

Fit me for a colostomy bag and I got dibs on co-pilot Bill.


----------



## Brit

185 and closing Stef.

I've ditched the tube now and I walk the 1.2 miles each way to work at a fast pace carrying my rucksack. It's like giving a four year old a piggy back except it doesn't kick me.

*ENOUGH* with the BBQ talk already. I expect some support from you guys. Anyone up for a salad crawl? Didn't think so. LOL.


----------



## Tim457

I was down 15 lbs, but I'm guessing I'm climbing again. Mmm BBQ, I agree with there being no bad BBQ, but unless a dry rub is really good I prefer sauced. Especially on a sammich it's too dry otherwise. Bill I think that could be a popular event. Do they even have BBQ on your side of the pond, Andy?


----------



## Brit

They do Tim. Most families with a garden or outside space will have a BBQ of some description. I don't though. I'd rather cook it in the kitchen and go outside to eat it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Actually Andy, I'm game for that crawl.


----------



## ShaneA

I didn't take offense to Red's comments Tony. Just what he said, and how he said let me know he knows nothing about BBQ. Sauce is simply a condiment. Barely deserves a small part in the Que conversation. We have all types, but real BBQ is in the meat. How it is cooked, the rub. Not the sauce. Actually one of the more famous places in KC (Gates) has what I would call a spicier sauce, which is what I typically prefer.

Right there he reminded me of Mr Mom, when the boss shows up. "you going to wire it all 220?...yep, 220 or 221, whatever it takes". That is what I heard. lol


----------



## WillliamMSP

Colostomy bag? Thinkin' ahead and thinkin' big.

Today was my first day of physical activity (gingerly rode 20 miles on the bike) after a forced 12 days of rest, which spanned Thanksgiving, obviously, so I'm sure that I'm up a few pounds. Going in to that rest period, I would have thought that sitting around would kill me, but it was mostly welcomed (I previously mentioned the new baby, welp, no more surprise babies for us). I am ready to get to business, now, though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Never thought you'd take offense Shane but there's the fun in that calm composure of yours. Satirically speaking.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. Mr. mom just cause I spent all day in my jammys.

Last time I bought bbq someone called "kc style"....it came out looking like this…










So, I do associate KC style as…..ruined with a bunch of KC Masterpiece on it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You got 'em riled up now.


----------



## ShaneA

I will recommend a couple places next time you come through. May even meet you there for lunch. No toe tapping under the stall though.

^ that is a poor example, and equate you posting that picture to that of a Kia. Then wondering why it didn't drive like a Porsche.


----------



## JayT

I love good BBQ in almost all its guises. I prefer Carolina style for pork and Texas bite for brisket but sweet KC style for ribs and especially burnt ends. Burnt ends gotta have some sauce. Mmmmmmmmm.



> They do Tim. Most families with a garden or outside space will have a BBQ of some description. I don t though. I'd rather cook it in the kitchen and go outside to eat it.
> 
> - Brit


BBQ or grill? Those are two totally different things. The BBQ we are discussing is all about cooking low and slow. Many hour long cook times at 250-275 degrees with natural wood smoke adding flavor. There is nothing like it.

What too many refer to as their barbecue is a grill that cooks quickly at high temps. When most unknowing people mention BBQ, they are referring to their charcoal or gas grill for doing steaks, burgers and hot dogs. I'm not aware of a strong European BBQ tradition, but maybe just need some education.


----------



## ShaneA

.


----------



## JayT

> So, I do associate KC style as…..ruined with a bunch of KC Masterpiece on it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Then you've never had good KC style barbecue.

So, Shane, what's your opinion on the whole Bryant's vs Gates scene? (And yes, I realize that the individual restaurants vary in quality, depending on the manager and even more importantly, the pitmaster)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Iowans prefer this:










To this?


----------



## bandit571

There IS a BBQ Joint about 2 blocks from my house…..and..IF the wind is just right….all that flavourful smoke comes up through the house…..you can even gain a few pounds just smelling the smoke.

He smokes the meat all day long, in a wood burning smoker. One of these days, I am going to walk down there and have a big helping.


----------



## Brit

Here's my contribution to the culinary delights. You can't beat a good stew when it's cold outside.


----------



## ShaneA

I think Gates has the finest sauce I have ever tasted. It is of the spicy variety, so entirely subjective. Bryant's traditionally has always been in the tougher parts of town, so don't frequent it too often. My knock on Gates, across all locations is consistency. Some days it is amazing, other days a bit dry. But I would give them the edge.

KC Joes has the most consistent beefs I have ever had. Always good, always. Good fries, good sides…but the sauce blows.

I would rank them:
KC Joes 
JackStack
Gates
Bryants

There is a newer place in town, called Que39 that is supposed to be real good. But it is also in a part of town I don't frequent too often, and I hear the lines are Hella long. Homey aint waiting in line. I typically cook it myself, though. I enjoy that.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, I'm saving the recipe. ANYTHING with Guinness is good, 'specially chocolate cake!


----------



## JayT

What is it with Brit's and their lamb? I've tried lamb several times and just don't like it.

Was watching a show on Food Network a while back about BBQ and they showed a place in Kentucky cooks sheep, and only sheep. That is a barbecue place I would feel compelled to skip.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where does one get lamb stock?


----------



## Brit

Welsh lamb is the best Jay. New Zealand is pretty good too, but not as good as Welsh. Slow cooked, it just falls apart in your mouth. We're lucky in that we have an award-winning butcher in our village. All the meat he sells is fabulous and he'll prepare it for you just the way you want it. Good butchers are a dying breed.


----------



## Brit

Tony - I would have thought your local supermarket (or whatever you call them) would have it. This is the make I use. http://www.knorr.co.uk/product/detail/1130279/lamb-stock-pot


----------



## chrisstef

Never seen lamb stock around here. Good butchers are amazing to watch.

My boy found more parts of the windlass. Says theres about 20 pieces of it in the loft of the barn where he found the other piece.



















Asked if i wanted to help rebuild it. Well bhog yea i do! Prep with some old st roy vids and sport my overalls. Lets do dis.


----------



## chrisstef

Think im seeing bridle joints there at the end ^


----------



## Tim457

> They do Tim. Most families with a garden or outside space will have a BBQ of some description. I don t though. I d rather cook it in the kitchen and go outside to eat it.
> 
> - Brit


Yeah the low and slow BBQ joints is what I was really asking about. They aren't even very common outside of the South in the US, so I was wondering if there were any over there.


----------



## Brit

Oh sorry. No we don't have many of those and I'm sure none of them compare to what you guys are describing.


----------



## putty

I cant wait to see how that turns out Stef, wonder what kind of wood it is?


----------



## Brit

> Prep with some old st roy vids and sport my overalls. Lets do dis.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's hilarious. Can't wait to see what you end up with.


----------



## woodcox

Props to whom ever thought to stash that stuff^ Very cool. Pegged tenons are some of my favorite things.

Flip a biotch or drive around it when you guys get close to momo town. Hard to get consistency, even at the propriety joints here.

Dutch oven mutton is a fond pastime of mine while hunting with the family.


----------



## chrisstef

If i had to guess putty, oak or chestnut. A chance of maple as well.

We do bbq up here too tim . Just not one particular style or a style we could call our own though.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm fond of the dry rub BBQ, sauce available on the side, a little smoke but not *too* smoky though as it gives me heartburn.

I grew up on mutton cause my dad sold all the lambs, we ate whatever wasn't marketable. I love lamb, but it is hard to find here and is expensive when you do.

That windlass is intriguing me Stef. Can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## jmartel

I'm a Carolina spicy vinegar based sauce kind of person, myself. Though I do enjoy BBQ of all kinds.

Lamb, if done correctly, is delicious. If it's not done correctly, which happens way more often than not, it's not very good. The absolute best lamb I've ever had was at a hotel restaurant/pub in Killarney, Ireland. It was absolutely perfect. And wasn't too terribly expensive. 25 euros or so. That and eating a super fancy lunch at a cooking school near Cork were the highlights of the trip. And we accidentally ended up at a New York City themed bar in Cork on Thanksgiving. Totally wasn't planned.

Just got back from the shipyard here in FL. Got in at 6:30am this morning, left at 10:30pm. Long day.


----------



## woodcox

I hate myself right now.


----------



## bandit571

Working on the saw in front, trying to get the teeth sharp….the saw behind it still had factory sharp teeth. Came from Cleveland,OH…..One saw is a D-8 Panel saw @20" length, the cleveland saw is 22" long. 









Both are 10 ppi.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

It's 4:09 am, and this thread has me craving some BBQ. This time of the year always has me on my soapbox preaching BBQ should be standard for one of these holidays. Turkey and dressing is meh.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sitting in the surgery center waiting room, had nothing to eat or drink since yesterday afternoon, and you guys want to have a BBQ convention. I can feel the luuuv.


----------



## putty

Terry, did you have any damage from the tornado's and storms in Alabama last night?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looking forward to more pics and dialog on that windlass thingy, Stef. What a cool find. Would a museum be interested in such a thing?


----------



## terryR

Putty, no damage here; just rain. Whomever picked this spot for a homestead chose wisely. The steep mountain behind our home protects us from heavy winds, and we've never even had limbs fall during the worst storms in our area.

I love the sound of gentle rain on our metal roof!


----------



## terryR

WC, I feel your pain. Have let the current shop just collect debris since I'm moving out anyway. It will be a nightmare to deal with! Hmmm, maybe a leaf blower?


----------



## Mosquito

Dang Woodcox lol


----------



## Tim457

> This time of the year always has me on my soapbox preaching BBQ should be standard for one of these holidays. Turkey and dressing is meh.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


That totally should be a thing. Turkey is usually so bland and dry and it's meh at best when done really well.

I don't think I've ever had mutton besides in Indian food. That was really good.

Tim, what do they have you in for?


----------



## Brit

Thought you guys might get a laugh out of this;


----------



## Tugboater78

Tests turned out, not too bad

Made 3 boxes from some plywood scraps… now to use up the rest of the scraps for various boxes…


----------



## duckmilk

> This time of the year always has me on my soapbox preaching BBQ should be standard for one of these holidays. Turkey and dressing is meh.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana
> 
> That totally should be a thing. Turkey is usually so bland and dry and it s meh at best when done really well.
> 
> I don t think I ve ever had mutton besides in Indian food. That was really good.
> 
> Tim, what do they have you in for?
> 
> - Tim


I brined our turkey overnight, then cooked it. It was very moist, but I hear ya, meh.
Last night though, I used the leftover turkey to make a green chile enchilada casserole.


----------



## duckmilk

Is that a ballsack he's carrying Andy?

Those turned out well Tugs.

WC is in ballsack deep shavings ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

I aint never seen shaves like that before woody. Im impressed with your slovinly ways.

Anyone got the hook up on a website for railing parts. Top rail, bottom rail, ballusters, a full post and two half posts. Paint grade except for the top rail.


----------



## bandit571

Box now has a latch installed…









And there is a "better" view of the lid..









It will do, for now…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> It s 4:09 am, and this thread has me craving some BBQ. This time of the year always has me on my soapbox preaching BBQ should be standard for one of these holidays. Turkey and dressing is meh.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


I agree. Well, I've since regretted showing my outlaws that I know how to smoke a brisket. They ask for it every Thanksgiving now.

My fav food hands down is prime rib. I've got one aging for Xmas.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

My girlfriend has been sick for 3 weeks. If you guys never hear from me again, it's because I couldn't handle anymore coughing. How can anyone be sick this long without healing?I think she's got some sort of stef infection.


----------



## theoldfart

stef does that to people I hear.

Really she should seek medical help.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I think she s got some sort of stef infection.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


I am not going to take the obvious comment on how she contracted that stef infection.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I think she s got some sort of stef infection.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana
> 
> I am not going to take the obvious comment on how she contracted that stef infection.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I've been wondering, and my mind has taken some dark turns. If it had to be anyone, at least it was Stef.


----------



## jmartel

> My fav food hands down is prime rib. I ve got one aging for Xmas.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I want to start dry aging my own beef. Don't have room in the fridge for it now though. Have to wait until I can get a second fridge at the new house.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm all about the injection, not the infection.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I aint never seen shaves like that before woody. Im impressed with your slovinly ways.
> 
> Anyone got the hook up on a website for railing parts. Top rail, bottom rail, ballusters, a full post and two half posts. Paint grade except for the top rail.
> 
> - chrisstef


www.ljsmith.com/


----------



## chrisstef

Update on the windlass ….. its not a windlass. Its a loom. And its believed to look like this:










Edit - thanks paul!


----------



## chrisstef

I'm going to have to get with you on this little project Paul. Basically I want to create a railing system around the hole from where we demo'd out the spiral staircase. Ill draw it up after lunch and see what kind of expertice you can lend.


----------



## terryR

^that would explain the 'gear'.
unnecessary on a well.


----------



## ToddJB

Was she the loomer for Motley Crue?


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Brit

Makes sense.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> I m going to have to get with you on this little project Paul. Basically I want to create a railing system around the hole from where we demo d out the spiral staircase. Ill draw it up after lunch and see what kind of expertice you can lend.
> 
> - chrisstef


I sent you a pm.

I still think you can tie your horse to it.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, hope yours goes faster than mine. I'm dragging ass.

As of last night










Adding the bottom pieces threw off the symmetry though IMHO. Might wrap a 3/4" bead around the middle and then more blocking up top leaving 1.5" reveal all the way around.


----------



## jmartel

I think it looks great as is, Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

We'll see Todd. It should go pretty quick I hope. I don't have any angles to account for. Its just going to box in the hole that was left after the demo of the spiral staircase. I will say yours is going to look great though.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks.

You don't think these spacings look weird, Jflattery?










The bottom on is 1.5" which is the same as the sides. The middle is 3.75", so a 3/4" bead would give 1.5 on the top and bottom of the middle section, and then the top is some like 5.5" - so a 4" block around it.


----------



## putty

Looks great Todd, my eye was drawn to the indentions, not the space between them.

Edit: I like how the handrail is centered in the top panel


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, I wouldn't bhog with it either. I think it looks tits.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay then, calling the posts done.

On to the caps. Your opinions on shape?

https://www.google.com/search?q=newel+cap&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=990&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjPi_u_y9PQAhWIwVQKHW-hAt4Q_AUIBygC


----------



## chrisstef

I like the acorn tops personally.


----------



## duckmilk

> Stef, hope yours goes faster than mine. I m dragging ass.
> 
> As of last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


If that was my project, it would be looking exactly like that next year.


----------



## duckmilk

I like the third one down far left.


----------



## ToddJB

It doesn't show that same on every browser/computer, Duck. You'd need to copy the link or the image.


----------



## terryR

Todd, stairs look fab! The asymmetry between top and bottom is perfect.

I like this type of cap,


----------



## WillliamMSP

I think that's far cooler than a windlass, stef.


----------



## Tim457

That's the one I like too Terry, but Todd's just acting like he wants our opinion on the cap, you know he's going to go for a mushroom shape. In fact Todd, you should totally prank your wife with that.

Agree the spacing is perfect as is, Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I should make one that totally looks like a dong.

"Um…."

"Do you like it? I'm not sure why but the shape just spoke to me".


----------



## ToddJB

That kind, I feel, is what I was thinking too, Tim and Terry. I'll do some looking to see if it would be cheaper to buy one, if I can find the right size, verse buying the router bits required to make 'em.


----------



## terryR




----------



## WillliamMSP

Took a pre-shop bike ride. 35°, damp and gray. 35 miles of roads, paths and gravel.

Saw a Tibetan monk, had my wheels slide out from under me at about 18mph on some wet planks (I'm sure that jmart and some others can appreciate how happy I was to find out that I'd hadn't forgotten how to hit the deck gracefully), stopped off at an antique shop for 5 minutes of rust hunting (nothing worth it) and got a flat just far enough away from home that walking wasn't an option so I had to patch and pump. All in all, an awesome ride.










Time to eat some pizza, have a beer. After that, I'll play a little game I like to call Bang & Blame - grab a chisel, butcher some mortises and wonder my tools aren't up to snuff.


----------



## Tugboater78

"And when it came out, it went drip, drip, drip, i didn't know ahe had that g i joe, kungfu grip"


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a fantastic photo Bill!

This one Todd:


----------



## 7Footer

Wassup doods! Have been following along, just not much time to post. Thanks for the wedding suit comments though, I was feeling pretty fresh, my suit for the 2nd wedding wasn't as slim fitting as the first one, lol. Finally caught up at work and have adjusted back to my time zone.

OMFG Stef, the figure in that slab is unbelievable, and the Singer base is so pimp.

I like the proportions Toddster. LOL @ Todd's love of the mushroom tip.

"I hate myself right now" hahahaha that is a $hit-ton of shavings and sawdust, what's it all from?

I love lamb, never had lamb stew but it sounds dank.

I am in love with those mora knives Andy posted, the sheaths, good god they are sexy! A co-worker has a mora knife (not for carving) and he loves it. Speaking of that, is the 122 and maybe a gouge enough to get started with carving? Or would it be better to get an entire set, I want to try it out.

Man, the church the 2nd wedding was in, was fugging gorgeous. I have tons of videos that I'm going to make a little compilation from eventually. Even though the 2nd pic was edited, that's closer to what the colors of looked like irl, it had to have been at least 100 foot ceiling in that church. 

















Pretty sure I'm grabbing the booty in the first two pics here, lol. And I was literally almost kneeling.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful church!

HAHAh! @ Clandestine fondle.


----------



## duckmilk

The one Terry and Tim liked is the one Todd, although a pha!!ic shape would work also.

Sounds like quite a ride Bill.

Haha 7!


----------



## shampeon

'sup all. Just popped in to say happy Winter. It always warms the cockles of my heart that this thread keeps spewing out amusing garbage and impressive work in equal measure.

Played around with my spline jig to make this pencil holder with the kids. QSWO, cherry, padauk, and wenge.









And got inspired to make a veneer hammer in prep for a speaker kit I'm putting together. Texas ebony, hickory, copper.

















Went to a couple weddings, too.

































Then last week were were in Mexico (or really, Fakexico) for Thanksgiving with my mom and sister's family.


----------



## ToddJB

Holy Moly an Ian sighting! Sup, Bra.

Looks like a grand place, 7.


----------



## chrisstef

What up Shamp! Good lookin fam ya got there. That texas ebony is drool worthy.

Those church pics are unreal 7.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You do beautiful work Ian. Thanks for the pics. Fakexico is a club med-ish (on a compound) vacation?


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, total compound resort north of Puerto Vallarta. Even if you wanted to drive into town, it was no-joke a 20+ minute shuttle + walk to the taxi or valet parking area. Fun for the kids and my nieces. Relaxing for the adults, mostly. This was the first Thanksgiving since my dad died last spring, so my mom wanted to do something different. Carving a turkey in 80 degree weather in the beach sand was different, for sure.

That church is sure pretty, Mr. Hands.


----------



## theoldfart

Good to see you Ian. We'll be out in NorCal last two weeks of December.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beach sand makes everything better.


----------



## Tim457

Wow, a Shamp sighting. That Texas ebony is so nicely finished, I thought the first picture had a reflection on a piece of polished steel. And that veneer hammer has me thinking, I have a nice strip of 3/16" thick brass that would be great for a veneer hammer.

That is a solid Church, 7. Secret fondling is always better. Err, something like that.

Bill if you can even complete a 35 mile ride, your definition of out of shape is far different from the average joe's.


----------



## Brit

Great pics everybody!

7 - A knife and a bent gouge would be a good starting point to do a bit of spoon carving, or a small bowl. The Mora 122 has a straight blade with a curved back which is useful in some situations. The Mora 120 and 106 have a curved blade and straight back. IMO, I would get the 120 or the 106 as a first knife as a curved blade is better for slicing cuts, then add the 122 at a later date. I posted some pics of the type of gouges I use in the comments of my nuts bowl project if you want to check that out.

Ian - Good to hear from you dude! Lovely projects you made there.


----------



## duckmilk

Great pictures Ian and the veneering hammer looks awesome!


----------



## 7Footer

Whatup Shamp! Fantastic hammer and pencil holder.

Thanks doods.

Awesome, thanks Andy! I will look at your nuts bowl. ;-) I want to make a couple of blanks for a after I get out of my sling, finally scheduled my surgery for the 12th of Jan. Have a bunch of crap to get done before it.


----------



## duckmilk

7, look at the bowl, but you don't want to see his nuts.


----------



## Slyy

Todd, I like this style:









Not with that metal look but the overall styling with slight pyramidal (?) top.

So daddy just bought himself a small needle scaler and learned a whole new world of rust/paint removal. Even my little 3Gal 1.5hp craftsman compressor can keep up with it pretty well. How did I NEVER get one of these before?
I grabbed the Harbor Freight "compact needle scaler" which, according to everything I've read and seen is the EXACT same one as the Snap-On Blue Point version, just anodized black instead of blue and about 1/6 the price.

Nice to see ya Ian!

7' that Church is fug-mazing!


----------



## jmartel

I never did post up progress photos of the cast iron skillet.

Stripped bare (posted this already)









1 coat of flax seed oil on it:










vs. I think the final tally was 7 coats.










Haven't cooked on it yet since I was away all weekend for work. We'll see how it does soon enough.


----------



## Hammerthumb

For 7:










10 tools.


----------



## bandit571

Olde Arn? Fellow near here is trying to sell a Rockwell 8" tilting arbor saw, with a 4" Rockwell Jointer on a stand. Need a belt pulley? He is asking a mere $150 for all. West Liberty, OH. IF anyone wants, I could get his phone number….

OK…937-597-0776….....

Listed in the local classifieds here. peakofohio.com/classifieds


----------



## woodcox

Not creepy at all.


----------



## chrisstef

An alien giving you the hairy eyeball. Best watch your back woody.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> vs. I think the final tally was 7 coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven t cooked on it yet since I was away all weekend for work. We ll see how it does soon enough.
> 
> - jmartel


And you're baking between each coat? I really should do this with my double griddle/grill and give it another shot before I put it out to pasture/give it away.


----------



## jmartel

> And you re baking between each coat? I really should do this with my double griddle/grill and give it another shot before I put it out to pasture/give it away.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Yep. So you strip all of the seasoning off using your preferred method (I just tossed mine in the self cleaning oven cycle for about 4 hours). Then you get rid of any flash rust that shows up, wipe on flax seed oil over everything, wipe it all off, then chuck upsidown into an oven. Turn the oven up as hot as it will go (525 for mine). Let it preheat with the oven. Once it reaches temp, set a timer for an hour. When it's done, turn the oven off and leave the pan in there to cool down for another couple hours. Repeat coats as necessary. I did 7. It could probably take another coat or two and fill in a lot of the divots, but it was good enough for now. It'll get better once I use it more.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Cool - thanks.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, that sounds complex and time consuming. I have never contemplated being that deep into cookware before. I want to buy some stuff, use it. Clean it, then use it again. That kind of feels like being a slave to it. How often does one need to do all that? doesn't that lessen any benefit/value of it?


----------



## Brit

...and how much is that costing you in energy?


----------



## jmartel

You only have to do it once. After that, it's just like a normal pan. Wash like normal in the sink with soap and water, and just dry it off with a towel or on the stovetop instead of letting it drip dry. The more you use it the better the seasoning will be.

That pan was just a goodwill find that had really crappy seasoning. Just wanted to start fresh with it. It's not complex, really. Wipe on oil, wipe it off, chuck in the oven. Turn off the oven in an hour or so and then leave it until the next time you feel like putting a coat on.

$0 in energy. I'm in a rental with utilities paid for right now. Hence why I did it now and not when I move. Plus, electricity is super cheap in the Seattle area as it's all Hydro-electric. In my house I usually paid $30-35 every 2 months.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Whoa, that sounds complex and time consuming. I have never contemplated being that deep into cookware before. I want to buy some stuff, use it. Clean it, then use it again. That kind of feels like being a slave to it. How often does one need to do all that? doesn t that lessen any benefit/value of it?
> 
> - ShaneA


It's kind of like re-establishing a primary bevel - pain in the ass, but once you do it, you should be good for a long time unless you eff it up again, somehow.

Once a pan is properly seasoned, it's very low maintenance - washing is hot water and a quick scrub with a brush.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool, thanks JPan.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Holy crap. My electric bill is $30.00 every 5 days.

As for the cookware, Bill is right. Ours goes on the stove, when hot, dump in crushed ice, scrub with a brush dump the water. Back on the stove till it dries, wipe a coat of canola oil on it and it's done.

As long as you never put it in the dishwasher it will never need reasoned.


----------



## Mosquito

a $30 electric bill would be quite nice… even in the winter with no A/C our electric bill is around $80-$100. In the summer it's usually closer to $120-$140 depending on temperatures.


----------



## jmartel

To be fair, our water heater which also supplied our heating was gas. That was more like $70/month I think.


----------



## shampeon

Good article about some of the myths about cast iron:
http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/11/the-truth-about-cast-iron.html

Don't put it in the dishwasher, but you can use soap on a well seasoned pan with no problems.

Gas barbecues are pretty great for seasoning cast iron. The smoke stays outside.


----------



## jmartel

Serious Eats is a great resource in general. Their book is the only one I've bought that I felt was worthwhile. Most cook books have recipes that you might make one or two of them. This one tells you why you do everything.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, I can breathe now but still feel pretty crappy. But no shop time for six weeks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A pretty good article on BBQ; TX-centric, no mention of StL or KC styles, but lots of names dropped for places to try nationwide. Also mutton talked about quite a bit.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/28/travel/daniel-vaughn-texas-monthly-barbecue-editor-picks/index.html


----------



## ToddJB

Man, I really hate our postal system. So Bob was gracious enough to send me a nut for one of my saws last week. Two days ago when I got a postage due notice for $2.15. When I get to the Post Office I find out it was for the nut. One stamp covered the weight, but apparently they put a 1/4" thickness limit on envelopes. When I got home today, I find the letter returned to me that I sent Mos on Monday that had a screw in it. Same $2.15 postage due.

Apparently USPS deems $3.64 as the running rate for nuts and screws. Bhoggs.


----------



## duckmilk

> Good article about some of the myths about cast iron:
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/11/the-truth-about-cast-iron.html
> 
> - shampeon


Good article Ian. I checked out her recipe about pan roasted crispy chicken with veggies, gonna try that one out tomorrow when it's raining and cold.


----------



## putty

Interesting about the thermal conductivity of the cast iron. I have an induction cooktop and the cast iron works great on it.


----------



## Mosquito

> Man, I really hate our postal system. So Bob was gracious enough to send me a nut for one of my saws last week. Two days ago when I got a postage due notice for $2.15. When I get to the Post Office I find out it was for the nut. One stamp covered the weight, but apparently they put a 1/4" thickness limit on envelopes. When I got home today, I find the letter returned to me that I sent Mos on Monday that had a screw in it. Same $2.15 postage due.
> 
> Apparently USPS deems $3.64 as the running rate for nuts and screws. Bhoggs.
> 
> - ToddJB


Gross… When I first read that I thought it was going to be about delays, and was going to say that the screw you sent hasn't arrived yet either (but we know why lol)

I have a package of veneer that was supposed to be delivered today. Got to the delivery center, and this morning (right around truck loading time), they switched it to "Due to operating conditions, your package may be delayed. / Delivery will be rescheduled." "Operating conditions" my foot, there has been no snow, rain, ice, or any weather other than some clouds since it arrived. If it's because you're not staffed enough to handle the increased volume this time of year just say it. argh (UPS)


----------



## duckmilk

Just had to share this.

Purina is donating 1 pound of food to a shelter for every viewing.






Be happy everyone


----------



## shampeon

Like JMart sez, everything in Serious Eats is worth trying.

I've got an induction stove too, putty, and it works great with cast iron and enamelware. Finding nonstick that works well has been more of a challenge, but the Circulon set we got has been great. Word to the wise: don't bother with ceramic nonstick, gas or electric. That ******************** sucks: expensive, needs to be babied, and food sticks to it(??).


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Man, I really hate our postal system. So Bob was gracious enough to send me a nut for one of my saws last week. Two days ago when I got a postage due notice for $2.15. When I get to the Post Office I find out it was for the nut. One stamp covered the weight, but apparently they put a 1/4" thickness limit on envelopes. When I got home today, I find the letter returned to me that I sent Mos on Monday that had a screw in it. Same $2.15 postage due.
> 
> Apparently USPS deems $3.64 as the running rate for nuts and screws. Bhoggs.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm waiting on a couple of squares from Harry Epstein and the USPS is pissing me off, too. Tomorrow will be day 4 of 2-day shipping and their tracking is a joke.


----------



## Slyy

That's nuts Todd.
Sometimes I think the US Postal Service has a few bolts loose in their administrations heads.

Thanks for the clicky too Duck, always good to send more help to those who need it!


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, the last 2 dogs I've had have just showed up, one on the back porch and one in the barn. Obviously dumped by someone. The first is no longer with us, but the second still is. Both have been great dogs. Love goes a long way with animals.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Man, I really hate our postal system. So Bob was gracious enough to send me a nut for one of my saws last week. Two days ago when I got a postage due notice for $2.15. When I get to the Post Office I find out it was for the nut. One stamp covered the weight, but apparently they put a 1/4" thickness limit on envelopes. When I got home today, I find the letter returned to me that I sent Mos on Monday that had a screw in it. Same $2.15 postage due.
> 
> Apparently USPS deems $3.64 as the running rate for nuts and screws. Bhoggs.
> 
> - ToddJB


Next time drop it in a box at the post office with the recipients name and the senders name in the opposite places on the envelope, you'll only have to pay the postage you should have to with a heavily subsidized, insolvent, inefficient organization without being stolen from. *DISCLAIMER* this may be (probably is) illegal, but so is driving 36mph in a 35mph zone and I've heard it happens form time to time.


----------



## jmartel

> Good article Ian. I checked out her recipe about pan roasted crispy chicken with veggies, gonna try that one out tomorrow when it s raining and cold.
> 
> - duckmilk


His. It's a guy that runs the site. Has a few other people that occasionally write recipes or articles for it, though.

Here's some of my favorites that I've tried so far:

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/12/hasselback-potato-gratin-casserole-holiday-food-lab.html
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/07/the-food-lab-southern-fried-chicken-recipe.html
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/05/perfect-french-fries-recipe.html
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/08/fried-breaded-chicken-cutlets-recipe.html
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/06/crispy-potato-home-fries-red-onion-poblano-pepper-recipe.html
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/carne-asada-food-lab-recipe-kenji.html


----------



## Slyy

Duck agree! Our two cats are rescues but so is the newer Pup. Some douche nozzle had him on the back of a flat bed truck going down the interstate when he jumped off right in front of my mother-in-law, broke his leg too. Top it all off, he was less than 6 weeks old at the time. Turns out he's the best damn dog I've ever had.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> That s nuts Todd.
> Sometimes I think the US Postal Service has a few bolts loose in their administrations heads.
> 
> - Slyy


Hey! I have a great idea. Let's get them to take over our hospitals. That should improve efficiency and reduce cost. If the don't want to we could ask DMV.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Where Stef hangs out when he's here in Nashville, TN:


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea ^. But how you gonna do steak AND spaghetti together? Its either one or the other. Cmon now. Errbody know dat.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hell yea ^. But how you gonna do steak AND spaghetti together? Its either one or the other. Cmon now. Errbody know dat.
> 
> - chrisstef


Looks like an excuse to make two trips. I am in.


----------



## CL810

Ah, Nashville, one of my favorite cities. Great music, great food, and southern hospitality. Smitty, hope you're there for fun.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony wears a codpiece.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all, a beautiful, cold, rainy, dreary morning in North GA. I see a pile of sausage and eggs, a pot of coffee, and this view for most of the day. We are finally getting some much needed rain and, fortunately, it is coming slow enough to soak in rather than flooding.


----------



## Tim457

Cold and rainy is my least favorite weather of all, but after drought and making an excuse to sit by the fire I can see enjoying it. Solid day for sure.


----------



## 489tad

Todd, a cast iron pineapple newel post. At least you now know how to season it.

Bhogging mini lights…..


----------



## TheFridge

Public service announcement: that incident with buffalo bob wasn't that big of a deal. Nothing really happened…


----------



## saddletramp

OK Fridge …......................... you've got me hanging?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


????


----------



## Mosquito

not cold and rainy here, just warm (for Dec) and snowy


----------



## WillliamMSP

> not cold and rainy here, just warm (for Dec) and snowy
> 
> - Mosquito


Yup. The boy and I slapped together his first snowman this morning -


----------



## woodcox

Ha fridge! I assumed Fire in the Sky kind of scenario._

So this was my cyber Monday haul. Lol. Actually pretty friggin sharp. I know nothing of it other than it was a pretty.









A walnutty towel hook rack to be. I let the chapped, falling apart towel bar annoy her long enough to let me put some wood on the wall. She is easily impressed. Or has low expectations and happy if they happen.

Nice work bill.


----------



## Mosquito

Solid snowman there! If it survives today and tomorrow it should stick around for a while too (and be pretty dang solid lol)

Sweet knife-to-be woodcox


----------



## WillliamMSP

The wife's cousin is going to be visiting with some kids in tow, so the wife asked me, "can you get your planes out of hands reach before they get here? I mean, they're good kids, but…."

"What's the worst that can happen - they'll shave off a couple layers of skin? No biggie."

Her response tells me that that didn't buy me any brownie points.



> Solid snowman there! If it survives today and tomorrow it should stick around for a while too (and be pretty dang solid lol)
> 
> - Mosquito


Thanks! It just fell over, ha. At least I prepared the kid for the possibility, so he's not too bummed.


----------



## saddletramp

> Good for you Bob. Keep you fingers out the way. ) It took me a couple of projects before I stopped cutting myself. Touch wood, I haven t drawn blood in a while now.
> 
> I like this video from Ben Orford on the different ways to hold and use a knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brit


Hello Andy …........ Well, I have taken the new knife for a spin around the block and it performs wonderfully and, I didn't cut myself. I have never done any spoon carving before and as I don't have any gouges or spoon knives I had to settle for this totally useless spatula. I started with a 7 1/2" x 2 1/2" x 3/4" piece of mystery wood and ended up with this:



















The knife performed well and it would seem that I have not forgotten every thing about carving. There does seem to be a nearly insurmountable problem. About 8 years ago I injured my spine in the area of my neck which resulted in the loss of much of the feeling in my hands. The medicos repaired it which stopped it from getting any worse but it has not gotten any better either (they said it wouldn't). So ….... now I remember why I quit doing any carving. Over the years since the injury I have sort of trained myself to be able to sharpen a pocket knife or hunting knife well enough to perform it's intended function but I just rediscovered that without the feeling in my hands I am nowhere near able to get a fine enough edge on a carving knife. It appears to be game over.


----------



## terryR

That spatula looks very useable to me. Need my address? 

Makes me want to sit and carve some spoons. Simple but fantastic tools for cooking!

lots of rain here…for the past week. They may even lift our fire ban soon? Ducks and piggies are so friggin happy in the rain and mud!


----------



## chrisstef

Heres your answer tramp










Goofy lil fugger


----------



## Brit

That spatula looks good Bob. Well done sir! Sorry to hear about your neck injury though, that's a bummer. I just strop my knife, I don't think I've taken it to sharpening stone yet.


----------



## shampeon

Just finished Cormac McCarthy's "All the Pretty Horses." What a great book.


----------



## chrisstef

50 Shades of Hay ^


----------



## Brit

Good one Stef!


----------



## jmartel

Received another commission for a sign over the weekend. Same guy that has 2 of my others. I've got 3 weeks to knock it out before closing on the house and having to work on that for a while. He sent me a photo of the other 2 hanging up.










Also, went GoKarting on Saturday followed by Twin Peaks. Good night, I'd say. Always fun putting your friends into walls and then following up with some T&A after.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They're roomy and still in fashion in some circles, don't hate Stef. Cute pic of little N.

Sorry Saddle.

Good to hear from you Fridge. Glad you got out of the hole.


----------



## saddletramp

Tony …....... no need to be sorry, such is life. Actually, I so enjoyed doing a little carving again that I am determined to figure out a work-around. Maybe buy several knives and find a good sharpening service.


----------



## DanKrager

Brit and Saddletramp, I'm following this group on FB. There is some phenomenal work there. I hope to be there before long…

DanK


----------



## saddletramp

Dan …........... Thanks for the link. Looks interesting.


----------



## jonnybrophy

I dont know if this is relevant anymore but heres my shop, its a complete mess as im getting ready for christmas.(around one car garage size i think).
Its only 1 year old but its choochin' along quite nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Secret membership question johnny …. do you, or have you ever, worn crocs?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Easy there Stef. Don't scare him away!


----------



## chrisstef

Mojo change. Squish the fruit.


----------



## chrisstef

Too late i suppose Paul. Lol. My bad brophy.


----------



## jonnybrophy

of course…not.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ he should fit right in.


----------



## JayT

Stef, I am sooooo sorry,

Watching the UConn Syracuse game and resisting the urge to gouge my eyes out. Despite some of the worst team defense I've ever seen from both teams, (and that is saying something, since I used to coach middle school B team basketball) they are on pace for neither team to break 50 because no one can make a flipping bucket. My sincere apologies for failing to fully understand what you are going through this season.

Welcome to the trash pile, jb. Anyone willing to bash people who wear crocs in the shop is welcome.


----------



## theoldfart

^ that's a croc


----------



## duckmilk

> 50 Shades of Hay ^
> 
> - chrisstef


HAHAHAHA!!!! uhh uhh uhh..HAHAHA!!!

jonnybro, love the mess! And yes, this is the perfect place to post it. Welcome! That's a nice old woodie level.(Gotta do something about that peg board tho)


----------



## jonnybrophy

Haha thanks guys


----------



## CL810

What?


> ,, wait, is actually having a real shop a requirement for this thread


?


----------



## JayT

> What?
> 
> 
> 
> ,, wait, is actually having a real shop a requirement for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> - CL810
Click to expand...

Yes. Actually building something in it, however, is optional. Refer to "The Three Year Workbench" by stef and "Man, That Chrisstef Sure Works Fast" by theoldfart.


----------



## duckmilk

> What?
> 
> 
> 
> ,, wait, is actually having a real shop a requirement for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> - CL810
> 
> Yes. Actually building something in it, however, is optional. Refer to "The Three Year Workbench" by stef and "My Bench Will Take Longer Than Yours" by theoldfart.
> 
> - JayT
Click to expand...

You forget, I still haven's started my bench and I started following the workbench thread in 2011


----------



## chrisstef

Now ya get it huh. Thats what 7 games has looked like this Year. But the last 10 mins, and beating the fruit, i dont care. I loved it. Ill relish this win. We needed one. Bad. #6thborough


----------



## shampeon

> 50 Shades of Hay ^
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!!! uhh uhh uhh..HAHAHA!!!
> 
> - duckmilk


You guys are making it out to be nothing but horse erotica.

It's about prison shiving, the meaningless cruelty of the world, and horse erotica.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> 50 Shades of Hay ^
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!!! uhh uhh uhh..HAHAHA!!!
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> You guys are making it out to be nothing but horse erotica.
> 
> It s about prison shiving, the meaningless cruelty of the world, and horse erotica.
> 
> - shampeon


Next thing you know, he will be reading the Biography of Katherine the Great.


----------



## theoldfart

JayT, you hurt me. A paradigm of the pokey?


----------



## JayT

My apologies, Kevin. You did get the double whammy in there with the crocs and productivity, didn't you? You have definitely cast that era of woodworking lethargy aside with the current project. At least all can be assured that no one will be denied SotS thread membership due to lack of shop time. About the crocs, though . . . .


----------



## KelvinGrove

> You forget, I still haven s started my bench and I started following the workbench thread in 2011
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, are you confusing meticulous planning with procrastination again? I, for one, applaud your "haste makes waste" attitude. Would anyone have been impressed with the Sphinx if Pharaoh had said, "yeah. knocked that sucker out in a week-and-a-half. Wish I had added an extra secret room though".


----------



## chrisstef

Well I'm glad its more than just barnyard fun Shamp. Pretty sure you've riled Tony up with the prison talk though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know nothing of incarceration, you slanderous bastard.


----------



## bandit571

Shower head fittings….plus plastic threads..= trip to the plumbing department for a new shower head…...cheap fittings.


----------



## jmartel

Gotta love vendors that send out free stuff. I got a box of Viega PEX fittings and 2 small manifolds dropped off on my desk today from one of the mechanical guys since he knows that I'll be re-plumbing next month. And I have another larger manifold that someone else is going to bring in for me.


----------



## putty

Finally cleaned up the shop enough to get to the Lathe!!!
Stoppers are fun little things to make!


----------



## DanKrager

Would anyone give their favorite cook a "spurtle"? What an unusual name.









Learned about it at the spoon carvers forum, and of course had to make (at least) one. This form is a traditional Scottish porridge stirrer and is to be used with the right hand to stir clockwise. A wooden spoon causes too much "backwash" and too much stuff sticks to the spoon. Porridge is taken very seriously, I guess. The thistle at the top is somehow significant and many are elaborately carved. I need a bigger bucket for my round tuits.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

I can't remember which one of you guys made the spokeshave using the spiral cutter from an old pencil sharpener. It was a great idea and one I would like make someday. Anyway, I saw this replacement Bostitch cutter on amazon today and thought that would be easier than dismantling an old sharpener:

https://www.amazon.com/Bostitch-Replacement-Cutter-EPS11HC-EPS11-K/dp/B004IEBTHW/ref=sr_1_120/166-6671157-8919642?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1481044891&sr=1-120

Edit: it was JayT, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/171666


----------



## duckmilk

Those look great Putty and Dan. Putty, you should paint faces on some of those little guys in a tux and tophat.


----------



## chrisstef

I dislike RCRA part B permits and environmental consultants. That is all.


----------



## ToddJB

Sup boys?

Spent the weekend and yesterday playing ref between my wife and MIL. T-minus 3 hours before she's back on a plane, and anxiety levels able to come back to equilibrium.

Started in on this dirty dog last night.










And yes, that is dirt, sand, maybe concrete splatter and rust. Ha. Hopefully it cleans up.


----------



## chrisstef

Talk more about that dirty dog Todd. I never seen no saw that look a like that before. Def not a disston.

Playing referee sucks. Unless its oil wrestling. Fridge vs. the new guy, jonnybrophy. Battle of the Bayou.


----------



## Slyy

MIL problems no Bueno Todd. Sweet saw, had a couple with that concrete malange, seems an odd covering for an old handsaw.

Putty, those are some nice corkers. Design considerations? Kinda looks like Snowman with a top hat!

Guys, great deal on a vintage saw https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/tls/5894374533.html


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. That is a killer deal, Jake. Don't miss out on it.

Stef, I wish I would tell you more. Medallion is WS, but not like any I've seen before - and has a patent date of 1887 (I think). The handle is very nicely shaped and the wheat is done great. 9 stamped at the heel. And unless my eyes are playing tricks there is a SUPER faint reminiscence of an etch, which only shows "ND". Looks like it's the ending to a curved word. No hope of saving the etch.

Had to straighten out a heavy bend at the nose and there was a kink where the top of the blade met the handle. Both came out pretty well.

Put her through two rounds of oven cleaner last night, and left it after a couple good scrubs of MS. We'll see what she looks like tonight.


----------



## chrisstef

Its cool looking for sure. That notch out on the bottom of the handle is unlike anything I can recall.

Finally bit the bullet and bought 4, 40" Bessey parallel clamps on black Friday. Pretty cool that theyre back ordered until after xmas. Just. Want. To. Touch. Them. Damn you to hell blue balling zoro tools.


----------



## Slyy

Todd, what's the story on the drawers behind that saw in the picture? A machinists chest of some kind?


----------



## putty

Putty, those are some nice corkers. Design considerations? Kinda looks like Snowman with a top hat!

That is what they are Jake… snowman heads.

They are for the light drinkers…who doesn't finish a bottle of wine after it has been opened


----------



## Brit

Nice Spurtle Dan. A chap at work has been trying to get me to carve one for ages, but I'm not keen. Personally I think the wooden spoon is a better tool for my porridge. I like yours though. You'll have to let us know if the porridge states any better for using it. I joined that Facebook group BTW and it is currently 'Pending'. If they let me in, I'll post some stuff.


----------



## woodcox

Nice work putty.

Up till now I have been spurtle free. Thanks dank.

Move the cheerios kid. Dad's got work to do. Currently 3/8 of them are sharp.









Chip breakers are needing the most time. Blades are going through 5 grits before the strop.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cheez-Its are fuggin' delicious!


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, it's a Union Machinist Chest I restored last year


----------



## ToddJB

Remove the jammies


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice projects, DanK and Putty!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Picked up a Iwasaki file/float today - why didn't none of yous tell me that a float would come in handy for a M&T hack/n00b like me? On a related note, I learned not to get too close when blowing in to a mortise after shaping with a float. Good ol' shavings in the eyeball.


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, they really shine on tapered mortises. Remember, suck not blow, ....oops …..out loud, my bad!


----------



## Slyy

Todd, better start filling it up….

Well, three weeks in and this is what we've got:


















still more to unpack and obviously some organizing and resto yet to go but it's progress for sure!

Edit:
Also this is the most stubborn tapered pin I've ever encountered….


----------



## Mosquito

lol Been there done that


----------



## jmartel

> Picked up a Iwasaki file/float today - why didn t none of yous tell me that a float would come in handy for a M&T hack/n00b like me? On a related note, I learned not to get too close when blowing in to a mortise after shaping with a float. Good ol shavings in the eyeball.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Yeah. I still haven't learned to not do that. I routinely get dust in the eyeballs.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, that's really coming together. Are the walls a cream color, and is the floor epoxy?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Jakers! I really like the shape of the bin/box under the dill press.


----------



## Slyy

Epoxied floors, though admittedly not the best mixed before they poured it (the flakes are pretty concentrated in places and not very uniform). And yeah, the walls are kind of a cream color, similar to the house's interior walls. I will probably do something different in the future.

The Bin/box Tony, is a "Taters" bin that my Paternal Grandfather made some great number of decades ago. But it does present some inspiration for some below table storage….


----------



## ToddJB

I prefer a non-white color in a shop. My walls are white and they show dirt, dust, cobwebs, everything. Yes, yes, yes, good for light, but the reality is they're mostly covered with stuff on the walls which kills that benefit anyways.


----------



## Mosquito

+1 on "Not painted white". I'm not a fan of white walls in the shop for similar reasons.

Also, you're way ahead of me, Slyy, and it's been 1.25 years lol


----------



## putty

Putty, those are some nice corkers. Design considerations? Kinda looks like Snowman with a top hat!

That is what they are supposed to be Jake… I was too lazy to make a face on them


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Just finished Cormac McCarthy s "All the Pretty Horses." What a great book.
> 
> - shampeon


Figured you were a McCarthy fan from the tagline. I dig No Country….. but I friggin love All pretty Horses. The book, and the move ain't bad either. His writting style is Mozart-like imo.

Jmart- tried cutting a small star out of veneer. Friggin impossible for these big hands.

Putty- tis the Xmas season curse for the wood worker. Need to fire up my lathe this weekend.


----------



## duckmilk

> Yeah. I still haven t learned to not do that. I routinely get dust in the eyeballs.
> 
> - jmartel


Close your eyes first?



> And yeah, the walls are kind of a cream color, similar to the house s interior walls. I will probably do something different in the future.
> 
> - Slyy


You could do peach, like Lysdexic.

Nice to see you getting it started ahead of Mos :-o


----------



## woodcox

I recommend exposed insulation to camo dust and spiders. Nice shop Jake. Congrats with a clean slate.

Just saved me a ton of work thanks Todd. I have some 3/8 fir ply sheathing in spots and like it. I'm not talkig duck's ply here. Nail and screw and move where ever. I could see painting it and watching get covered by. Ish.

That 5 1/4 iron I hit the brass planing stop with is chipped like a tooth. It may have to be last. And have its own after noon of grinding.

What kind of power grinder do you guys use in these situations? I have been thinking about a dedicated power set up to get there quicker. A couple degree bevel correction on my most aggressive stone is about 180 strokes from heel to edge. Maybe half that many more to finish not including the strop. Would a worksharp be a good economy workhorse? Or rested angle jig set up with an eight inch widestone bench grinder be more useful?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> +1 on "Not painted white". I m not a fan of white walls in the shop for similar reasons.
> 
> - Mosquito


Yep. Put me down as not a fan of white walls as well. Currently have a grey top and the bottom is stone. It was a carport till I closed it in. If I ever get to build, I want plywood instead of sheet rock and just urethane the hell out of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love the light green I have, but for full disclosure, the other three are off-white. All of one shade isn't much fun.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Just finished Cormac McCarthy s "All the Pretty Horses." What a great book.
> 
> - shampeon
> 
> Figured you were a McCarthy fan from the tagline. I dig No Country….. but I friggin love All pretty Horses. The book, and the move ain t bad either. His writting style is Mozart-like imo
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I'm reading my first McCarthy book. BLood Meridian. It's unlike anything I've ever read. Too early to tell if I like it or not.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> +1 on "Not painted white". I m not a fan of white walls in the shop for similar reasons.
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> Yep. Put me down as not a fan of white walls as well. Currently have a grey top and the bottom is stone. It was a carport till I closed it in. If I ever get to build, I want plywood instead of sheet rock and just urethane the hell out of it.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


The perfect grey is Dorian Grey from Sherwin Williams. I get it mixed at 25, 50, and 75%. I've painted every room in my house at those various percentages. And my office at work, and a room at a friend's house. Uh, I really like it.


----------



## Airframer

Still alive and plugging away at the house. I'm slowly dieing inside from having 0 shop time in nearly a year!

I did get some time on the mower yesterday in 32 degree weather. Good old PNW. Where the grass is dead in the summer and you get to freeze to death mowing the yard in the winter.. 1/3 of my yard..










And cleared a spot in my "shop" for my car. Might as well use the space for something. 2016 can eat a dick lol.


----------



## chrisstef

For big chips a grinder is the ticket woody. Ive got a WS outfitted with 120-1000 grit and it takes time to get out big chips. Little nicks arent bad, maybe a half hour on the WS. Its great for getting a nice micro bevel but you still have to go to the fine/extra fine stones to get it really sharp. Theres a site you can get psa disks up to 4000 that ive been pondering bit the would need a couple additional glass wheels at $20 a pop.


----------



## JayT

Glad to see you are still alive, AF. Hmmm, conversation turns to crocs for a minute and AF shows up. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## DanKrager

For big chips on a cutting blade I use a grinder with a white wheel, fairly coarse at 80 grit. Then fine tune it with Tormek. But I'm anxious to try a CBN wheel.

DanK


----------



## putty

But I'm anxious to try a CBN wheel.
DanK

I have the CBN wheels Dan, I have only used them on HSS lathe tools. CBN is supposedly only for HSS steel.


----------



## Brit

I think a bench grinder of some description is in my future, even though I'm a hand tool guy. Last weekend I was trying to establish an 20 degree primary bevel on 3/4" English mortice chisel and neither my diamond or water stones would touch whatever metal it was. I tried filing it only to ruin my file. I ended up putting my belt sander in my vise with a P60 grit belt and it still took a couple of hours and two belts. Still I doubt it will need doing again in my lifetime.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hello AF, good to hear from you. Lack of shop time (a year??) sux. Freezing here too, so last night I dug out the banana trees. Next spring will be here before you know it.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, 28 degree ride in this morning. Was pretty brisk. Especially since the wife's scooter doesn't have a hookup for my heated gear. Glad to see you're still alive, AF.


----------



## WillliamMSP

"Oh my - that is one big hunk of meat…" said Mrs WilliamMSP.

#potroast
#crockpotseason


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya AF.

That is incredible Andy.


----------



## jmartel

So this happened here the other day. Idiot boater doesn't pay attention and gets run over by the ferry. Funny enough, the boat's name is "Nap Time".


----------



## KelvinGrove

It would appear that some people are no better at operating a boat than they are at operating a land based vehicle.


----------



## Mosquito

There's a reason why when the harbor master asked if we'd switch our boat slip for one on the other side of the Dock we said no lol Other side of our dock is exposed to the house boats, particularly the rental houseboats, who park at the end of the large docks (they're temporary slips). Some have issues getting turned around…


----------



## Brit

Tis the season guys and gals when the scum of the earth try to populate our inboxes with spam, phishing emails and phoney eCards. *Remember* - If you don't recognize it, don't open it.

Here's hoping you all stay safe online this Christmas!


----------



## AnthonyReed

... unless it's from that one chick form that one site that wants a hookup with you out of the blue; that one is probably legit.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, voice of experience?


----------



## Tim457

I like my hand crank grinder a lot because I can go slow as I need to to keep from ruining the temper. It's not hard to get it going fast enough to overheat the metal if you tried though. I have contemplated attaching a treadle to the crank instead so I can work with two hands but it's mostly a skill thing to do it one handed anyway so I haven't bothered.


----------



## Brit

> Andy, voice of experience?
> 
> - theoldfart


No Kev. They'd have to get up very early in the morning to catch me out. I'm security cleared so my laptop has to be extremely well protected against intrusions of any kind and even if they did get through the multiple layers of protection, everything on my hard drive is encrypted. Having said all that though, the best form of defense will always be vigilance on my part.


----------



## theoldfart

Glad to hear it Andy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Speculation, is this worth it?


----------



## bandit571

Why does it look like something is missing?
Craftsman version..









Hmmm.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Short answer: based on those photos, no. Posts not aligned, and I'd need to research how adjustable the Posts were on the 50. Saw also very slight under the spine. Better can be had.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Why does it look like something is missing?
> Craftsman version..
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> - bandit571





> Short answer: based on those photos, no. Posts not aligned, and I d need to research how adjustable the Posts were on the 50. Saw also very slight under the spine. Better can be had.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks guys. It is nice to have knowledgable people around. This is one of those things I might grab if it were a steal which, based on the view of more experienced people, it is not.


----------



## Mosquito

Anybody ready for these? 









Should be able to have them ready soon (finished editing all the month pictures last night)


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's sexy Mos.


----------



## terryR

YES!

Thanks, Mos.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Calendar featuring long and curlies? Sweet.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap Jmart, can't believe that goober running into the ferry, he's lucky it wasn't worse. Hope he was getting a J or something at least… hahah @ Nap Time.

Heck yeah, gonna snag one of them calendars this year!

LOL @ Tony's codpiece.

Big storm suppose to hit us today… Dunno if it's gonna live up to the hype, but if it starts dumping freezing rain around lunch like they say it's gonna, I'm making a run for home before the roads get bad. A few years ago we had an ice storm and my normal 25 minute drive home took 3.5 hours.

Miss Phoebe turned 6 yesterday. She was spoiled all day, a whole doughnut, a Mike-Donalds cheeseburger for lunch..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thankful for my shop heater on days like this.

It's a blessing and a curse to be a woodworker around Xmas. Gotta love the efficiency of the lathe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww! Sweet pooch! Happy birthday girl.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What are the knobs Red?


----------



## Mosquito

there are even pairs… I'm guessing salt and pepper shakers?


----------



## jmartel

Got any closer shots of the bowl, Red? Looks like some funky grain on it.

7'er, I think you might like that dog more than your wife.


----------



## shampeon

Nice looking stuff, Red.


----------



## woodcox

Yes please, mos. Hey, you made the cover this year.


----------



## chrisstef

Happy b-day yellow girl! Her looks are uncanny to Grace, its scary. Right down to the way she sits off to one side and the fat neck roll.


----------



## Mosquito

> Yes please, mos. Hey, you made the cover this year.
> 
> - woodcox


lol Finally, after 5 years! Also, I flipped the back cover this year, so can hang with both covers upright  Not sure why it took me 5 years to get that right lol

I'll post more about it tonight, but it's been created and is ready for orders, I think


----------



## KelvinGrove

> lol Finally, after 5 years! Also, I flipped the back cover this year, so can hang with both covers upright  Not sure why it took me 5 years to get that right lol
> 
> I ll post more about it tonight, but it s been created and is ready for orders, I think
> 
> - Mosquito


I assume you will be posting the order process here? If not, let me know where.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Went for the post-op follow up today.

Playing in saw dust - approved
Drinking alcohol - approved
Arobic activities - approved
Return to work Monday - approved (damn it)

Actually got a little shop time. Was a chunk of spruce, now a thistle.


----------



## Mosquito

> I assume you will be posting the order process here? If not, let me know where.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I will yes. I'll probably start up a new thread for it again this year (I think that's been what we've done in the past), and then periodically hit up the contributing threads (or related), such as this one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos guessed it with the salt and pepper shakers. Crotch specials;-0









The bowl is a punky peice of birch I took out of my firewood pile back when I got the lathe years ago. It's a popcorn bowl for my boss.


----------



## Brit

18:30 - Get the knives out and prepare for an evening of carving.
18:40 - Daughter rang, bad day and wants to go for a drink.
21:00 - Get back from drink pissed as a fart. Stood in the lift swearing because it wasn't moving.
21:02 - Remembered I had to press a button for my floor. Get out on wrong floor. Decide to take the stairs.
21:03 - Walk down one flight when I should have walked up one flight. Eventually found my room.
21:07 - Look at carving knives and decide it is best to leave them on the desk and put them away in the morning.

Good to see Red has made everyone a plane knob for Christmas.


----------



## 7Footer

hahah, close Jmart, close. But not quite. lol.

Steffer, maybe N-Dawg should get a pupper for xmas!!!

Man you know how to polish a knob, Red. Lookin good.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a killer time line Andy. Glad ya found your room all right.

7 - We almost went and looked at 2 rescue labs last week. I think the wife is ready for a dog and the little guy would def enjoy one but I'm holding out a little longer. What rally put it into perspective for me was imagining that we could likely have that dog until N is old enough to drive.


----------



## putty

Nice turnings red… I made some bottle stoppers from birch firewood…its really soft and the end grain is hard to cut cleanly …


----------



## AnthonyReed

Two hours and twenty minutes from jump to pissed. Well done Andy!


----------



## Brit

I hardly drink these days Tony, so it doesn't take much.


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to get rid of a bottle of "Kinky Blue" Vodka…...too much berry taste, more like drinking a can of pineapple juice…..

One glass at a time. might take a while.

Trying to decide what cheese goes well with it…....


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, how did you make the threads for the shaker caps?

DanK


----------



## putty

Maybe some Rim Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, finally get the point where I might be able to afford a calendar and will not have any of my toys in it…....not sure IF I want one.


----------



## duckmilk

> Been trying to get rid of a bottle of "Kinky Blue" Vodka…...too much berry taste, more like drinking a can of pineapple juice…..
> 
> One glass at a time. might take a while.
> 
> Trying to decide what cheese goes well with it…....
> 
> - bandit571


"Kinky Blue" Vodka???...Well bleu cheese of course.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Nice turnings red… I made some bottle stoppers from birch firewood…its really soft and the end grain is hard to cut cleanly …
> 
> - putty


I hear ya. End grain is tough. Just made a walnut vase. The end grain lip kicked my arse.

DanK- they're little kit jobby's that drop in with silicone. 
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49916&cat=1,250,43243,50237


----------



## bandit571

Hate Moldy Cheese…...

" Rochforte..isn't that a smelly kind of cheese" Said by Porthos to Captain Rochforte….


----------



## Tugboater78

> What?
> 
> 
> 
> ,, wait, is actually having a real shop a requirement for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> - CL810
> 
> Yes. Actually building something in it, however, is optional. Refer to "The Three Year Workbench" by stef and "Man, That Chrisstef Sure Works Fast" by theoldfart.
> 
> - JayT
Click to expand...

Hell i started on mine about the same time










And it's not together, upside down on some sawhorses


----------



## jmartel

How a woodworker wakes up a passed out drunk at their house.


----------



## Mosquito

> Hmm, finally get the point where I might be able to afford a calendar and will not have any of my toys in it…....not sure IF I want one.
> 
> - bandit571


You can still buy old ones that you have pictures in.


----------



## Mosquito

> How a woodworker wakes up a passed out drunk at their house.
> 
> - jmartel


I saw that too, but then thought "what woodworker would have an OSB bar?" lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Chiefs vs. Raiders huh? Been a looong time since both those teams were relevant.


----------



## shampeon

Never pass out at a party. But especially never pass out at a demo party.


----------



## Brit

Her indoors won't buy me any tools for Christmas. She says I need new underwear. I told her I'll go commando if she buys me some Auriou carving chisels. Apparently I'm uncouth. Who knew? LOL.


----------



## Mosquito

The 2017 Calendar has now been created and published!




  






More and Ordering Information Can Be Found Here


----------



## chrisstef

That's bogus Andy.


----------



## saddletramp

> Her indoors won t buy me any tools for Christmas. She says I need new underwear. I told her I ll go commando if she buys me some Auriou carving chisels. Apparently I m uncouth. Who knew? LOL.
> 
> - Brit


Hells bells Andy, we *ALL* knew that you were uncouth!!! ;^))


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Think I'm gonna keep that vase for Mrs. Rojo.










I've turned several vases like this, but the wood is the difference. You can see why turners turn into wood hunters/hoarders.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> The 2017 Calendar has now been created and published!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More and Ordering Information Can Be Found Here":http://www.zazzle.com/lumberjockshandtoolcalendar2017-158571168038611027
> 
> - Mosquito


Sweet. Since I have a toy in there MAYBE I'll buy one…


----------



## WillliamMSP

edit: damn bassackwards forum software.


----------



## Mosquito

You've got one in, and ON (if "in" is the month pages, and "on" is a front/back cover) :-D

There was a slight departure with some of them this year, as I was grabbing interesting pictures from the threads, even if they weren't necessarily thread participant owned tools (for example January, and a picture from this spring's MWTCA meet that's included in November)


----------



## ToddJB

Red that vase is awesome.

Is it odd that the dudes sitting at the table don't react at all when the guy face plants?

Andy, "pissed as a fart" makes a wonderful visual in my head. I hope I can remember it for appropriate times.

Happy birthday, Pup. She's better looking then you, 7.

The crews all had the pukes yesterday. Kids during the night, me during the day, Mrs during the evening. Long day.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^You can keep the pukes. We coughing out our lungs….but we'll live.

Mos, calendar is all vintage tools. You're so biased

I just put alfalfa sprouts on my sammich. Tofu Tony would be so proud.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww, you ate a plant! What's the occasion?


----------



## bandit571

Snowing big flakes outside right now…...23 or so degrees…..is it April yet…..

Need to get my printer set up, and the colour ink refilled…....and make some printouts of the Dungeon's shop tools…..would have to pay for the printer ink refill, though.


----------



## ToddJB

Lindsay told me she didn't like the stairwell I was making - said she was expecting something more like this


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, calendar is all vintage tools. You re so biased
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I think there's 8 non-vintage tool pictures, not including any of this years swaps lol Plus I think it's August's picture, of his current LN plane holder, that's got quite a few LN in one shot 

Last year I even included some electron killing monsters in the one about restorations, so I felt like I had to dial it back lol It changes from year to year, so maybe next year you can contribute ;-)

Truthfully, I had so many pictures by the time I went through the swap threads, handplane thread, chisel and miterbox threads that I didn't really have room for more so I didn't even go through saws, spokeshaves, modern American, workbench, any of those. Hoping to hit those next year


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Lindsay told me she didn t like the stairwell I was making - said she was expecting something more like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


That's quite the, ah, birthing canal.


----------



## Mosquito

holy crap that's trippy. Didn't catch that picture the first time by


----------



## AnthonyReed

....what a staircase in the lower colon would look like.


----------



## WillliamMSP

15° today and it's too early in the season for me to have my "winter skin," so instead of a real, manly man bike ride, I had to settle for a fake bike ride. Fake bike rides hurt.

Also, my new miter box arrived. Yeah, I'm calling it a portable, fixed 90° miter box, so y'all can bite me if you don't like it.


----------



## ShaneA

I love the internet. That is all…


----------



## Mosquito

lol that's awesome Bill. I was just out in the in-progress shop ripping some pieces with the bandsaw (I am SO glad to have that thing now). Wasn't exactly warm, and after about 30 minutes my hands were rather cold, even with work gloves on. At least it was warmer in the shop than outside, by about 5°


----------



## chrisstef

id swear that's what a camera on the tip of 7's junk sees as it enters, Todd.

Edit for punctuation.


----------



## jmartel

Bhogging cold out today. Woke up to about 3" of snow outside this morning. 30ish and rain all day long. Of course today is a shipyard day as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOLOLOL!

I heart your filthy soul Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

"Its sooo roomy in here."


----------



## ToddJB

If you build it, they will cum


----------



## theoldfart

oo, oo, oo, ahhhhhhh smoke?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Lindsay told me she didn t like the stairwell I was making - said she was expecting something more like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> That s quite the, ah, birthing canal.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


My thoughts exactly. The most gynecological stairway I have ever seen.


----------



## summerfi

What's this about people being cold? It was supposed to be -6 night before last but only got to 6 above. West Yellowstone had -31 the other night. Mos, you still wearing short pants?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Awww, you ate a plant! What s the occasion?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


The office job has had an affect on my waistline. Grumble grumble.


----------



## Brit

> Her indoors won t buy me any tools for Christmas. She says I need new underwear. I told her I ll go commando if she buys me some Auriou carving chisels. Apparently I m uncouth. Who knew? LOL.
> 
> - Brit
> 
> Hells bells Andy, we *ALL* knew that you were uncouth!!! ;^))
> 
> - saddletramp


You guys bring out the worst/best (delete as appropriate) in me.

*Red* - That vase is absolutely gorgeous dude. Definitely a keeper.

*Todd* - That staircase is pants. After 6 months there'd be spiders webs everywhere. Yours is far superior IMO.

Gonna be 50 degrees here tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Staircase looks almost like it would fit right in at a Lord of the Rings set.

Was it Ian that like Millers falls planes?









L-R: #8, #9, #11, and a #14. There was a #18c and a 315 on Fleabay this week…..didn't feel like $200+ for just two planes…...since I already had a Stanley #6c , T-10 and a Stanley # 5-1/2…...


----------



## ToddJB

The dirty dog got a bath.










Still don't know the maker but I realized that tonight I have it's big brother too.










It's a WS too, and has the exact same shaping up top and pretty close around the bottom.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid turn around on that saw. She was crusty.


----------



## terryR

Nice looking lathe work, fellas.

Currently living in brown-out conditions here. HVAC is frozen. Water supply is frozen. Took forever to even make coffee this AM since no voltage coming outta the walls. Luckily, we have propane for heat, and a creek for running water!

carry on,


----------



## woodcox

Nice work Todd. 
I just cleaned up this marples pad saw. 








Just can't put my finger on the handle species yet.


----------



## summerfi

Looks like it could be ash WC. Most were beech, with high end ones being rosewood. I have one that needs a blade, but I can't find any in the US. May have to make one.


----------



## DanKrager

My goodness, Terry. It's going to be a LONG winter starting this early! No generator?

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

SOS, making shavings, chips and furniture. I made a big mistake a few days ago but luckily I was able to save the piece, only lost some time and pride.









I'll be taking a break from the piece, Sue and I are going to CA to spend time with our children and grandchildren. My daughter is helping me with a design for an urn for my moms ashes. She passed away two weeks ago. I need to have it done for late January.


----------



## terryR

no generator. the power company here is awesome about restoring electricity when down. Seems OK now. but still no HVAC or running water.

hey, I can still pee off the front porch just fine. LOL. a simple perk of living/camping in the country!


----------



## summerfi

Sorry for your loss Kevin. I hope your trip to CA is pleasant.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, Kev, you and the family have my sympathies. I know that it's been a super hard period.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wishing you the best Kev. Reminds me, I was asked to do a commission I can't turn down. You guys might remember I lost one of my best buds to a brain tumor about 5 years ago. He was only 37. Anyway, his widow asked me to make a chest to hold his blankets/things/memories for the family. I'd be proud to do it.

Well, i invited our management team to my house for prime rib tonight. Rojo don't mess around.


----------



## 489tad

Well this is what I'm doing tonight. When they had it on top I asked the Beatles if they could if the could turn it the other way. Happy they got the joke.

OF project looks nice.


----------



## saddletramp

Sorry for your loss Kevin, I lost mine just about this time of year 26 years ago. Lost my dad 10 years before that. Wish that I could tell you that it gets easier over time but it really doesn't. Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## theoldfart

Thank you everyone. Still adjusting to it, I keep checking my phone and thinking I can't make long term plans.


----------



## duckmilk

My condolences as well Kev. It has been a bit stressful for you judging from your previous comments.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin my condolences to you and your family. I just skimmed down the post and didn't read any. I know what ever you build will be a fitting tribute.


----------



## chrisstef

Thoughts are with ya OF.

Im not a prime rib guy but it looks like you did that one right red. Did you get it cut a lil fatty so you had enough to trim off at the end?

Heres a question you havent ever been proud to answer Dan. How big is it?


----------



## duckmilk

Mmmmm, prime rib. I'm sure it's big enough to satisfy you Stef


----------



## shampeon

I'm very sorry about losing your mom, Kevin. All the best for you trip out here.

Bandit, yup, that's me. Nice MF collection. The #8 and #11 are much less common.

Red: Nice prime there. Is that the one you aged? Our family always does prime rib and Yorkshire pudding for Christmas, from my great-grandpa. He was English but came to the Canada then the US, in North Dakota, to work as a veterinarian. His horse got conscripted during WWII, which I didn't know was a thing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

One of my best buds is a USDA inspector. He taught me to buy the whole loin vacuum-sealed (like you can get at sams/costo etc.) and throw it in your basement fridge for a month. As long as the vacseal stays intact….the blood will darken and it will age. So, that's the only aging I know how to do….but it works.

Of course you leave the fat on Stef. Pffttt.

So ya, I worked my magic on it. A couple dudes didn't show up, but it was their loss. Me and the boys had 1 inchers…and we liked it. We loved it. 









That's how we roll in the midwest there T. Got enough for french dippy's manana.


----------



## jmartel

Sorry to hear about your Mom, OF. That type of thing is never fun.

Red, I want your meat.

Had an amazing dive today. Saw a sixgill shark, which I never thought I would see. They typically live very deep, and rarely come up shallow. When they do, it's at night. I think the number of sightings within the past few years could be counted on 2 hands. I have no idea what this was doing at 85ft during the middle of the day, but I was glad I had my camera.


























Probably about 7-8ft long, and not scared of divers at all. I touched it and it didn't even care.


----------



## Brit

Well as 7 will no doubt tell ya Jintrepid, when you're that tall you ain't scared of men who like to wear rubber.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lol. you knuckleheads.

Here's how the Husker Walnut present turned out. Of course my shop lighting makes everything look brighter and shinier than it is.



















Pretty sure my FIL will dig it. Bloodwood ouline with attempted hand-carved look in recess. Black epoxy for the lincoln star.


----------



## johnstoneb

Red
That came out looking great.


----------



## Tim457

Sorry for your loss, Kevin. You've had a lot to deal with for a while now. Where in California are the kids?

Yeah not a prime rib fan here either, I like my meat cooked, but I'm glad you enjoyed. Interesting on the vacuum packing working. I just read on the serious eats blog how trying to dry age at home doesn't work because it basically has to be done on a side of beef and then the outside has to be cut away. I guess the vacuum packing isn't dry aging and is sealed.


----------



## saddletramp

Red …... That Husker Walnut looks great and the P-rib ain't bad looking either, just a trifle overdone, but not bad. Personally, I like my steaks only seared to the point that a good vet could still bring the back.


----------



## WillliamMSP

SOTS - fuggin snowy. The silver lining is that, as the son of a not-so-mechanically-inclined father, I get a small sense of manly accomplishment after draining the carburetor and successfully getting the snow blower to start.


----------



## Tim457

Hah, Bill, I'm right there with you. I changed the belts on my snowblower which involved disassembling almost half of it and I was unreasonably proud of myself.


----------



## Mosquito

> SOTS - fuggin snowy. The silver lining is that, as the son of a not-so-mechanically-inclined father, I get a small sense of manly accomplishment after draining the carburetor and successfully getting the snow blower to start.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Doing better than me lol I've drained the carb, cleaned the needle float, fresh gas, fuel system cleaner (seafoam), cleaned the sparkplug, and my friggin' snowblower is still one unhappy SOB. Won't run with the choke off, yet leaks gas out of around the carb. When it's running, quite smokey exhaust (could be partly seafoam related, but was doing it before that too). Also spits liquid out of the exhaust, that looks more like oil than fuel. Shoveled the driveway this morning, and will be taking the snowblower in to a local shop sometime this week. I've spent enough time the last couple of weekends messing with it, I'm callin' it beyond me lol


----------



## terryR

Turns out there was NO brownout; we had a bad wire supplying power to the home. Just got a new splice, and have running water again! And heat! yee haw!!!


----------



## Brit

Glad to hear it Terry, now get a bath will ya 'cause you stink. )


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, Northern California between Sacramento and Reno, NV.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats just the alabama aroma youre smelling Andy. Nothin to be concerned over.

The first snowblower belt change i did was for my mom, in front of my little brother. I feel ya on the unreasonable pride when completed and running again.

I dont understand carbureators.


----------



## Slyy

Oh man Kev, sorry for your loss friend. Loss of a parent blows.

Noice sharks JCousteau.

Got someone helping my feet stay warm while I finish my last paper of the semester.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Yeah not a prime rib fan here either, I like my meat cooked, but I m glad you enjoyed. Interesting on the vacuum packing working. I just read on the serious eats blog how trying to dry age at home doesn t work because it basically has to be done on a side of beef and then the outside has to be cut away. I guess the vacuum packing isn t dry aging and is sealed.
> 
> - Tim


Ya, I've heard about dry aging where they let the beef mold on the outside hanging in a locker….then trim the mold to butcher. That's crazy talk to me.

Re: prime rib. My mom's a chef and has worked at some decent universities and restaurants. I learned from her that most restaurants cook all the prime ribs rare to med. rare. Then they keep a skillet warmed with Au Jus. If people order it more done….just warm in in the pan. That's what i do for mine. I'm not cooking that whole loin med well just because of one dingleberry.


----------



## chrisstef

Dry aged beef is slap yo momma good. Thats what i thought you were goin for red. Thats why i was talkin about leaving it a lil fatty so theres enough room to trim the funk off.

Pittsburgh and miami sniffin denvers spot there too big fella.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dry aged beef is slap yo momma good. Thats what i thought you were goin for red. Thats why i was talkin about leaving it a lil fatty so theres enough room to trim the funk off.
> 
> - chrisstef


I see. The vac-seal method is kinda cool. The blood will get all maroon, then soon as you open it and it hits air…bright red again. It does make the meat more tender….but prolly not the same as dry aging.


----------



## chrisstef

Im all for making something totally delicious even more delicious. You could bury it in warm cow crap for all i care, as long as it tastes double delicious, im in.

Does your spare fridge vac sealed aging process work on other cuts?


----------



## Slyy

In Regards to the Carne:
Wife and I have always done the cheesecloth in the fridge aging. Usually leave it in there, just wrapped in cheesecloth for 4-5 days in the back of the fridge. Really makes for a great hunk-o-beef after you touch it to the grill!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interesting Jake. I know high end steakhouses have all sorts of "secret" methods.



> Does your spare fridge vac sealed aging process work on other cuts?
> 
> - chrisstef


Ya, I've got a couple NY Strip loins in there too.


----------



## chrisstef

I yearn for your meat


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I'll leave THAT one alone….

For all you with "Search-Fu" skills….."Bisaigue" aka "The Carpenter's Plane".......i expect to see at least a picture of one from you people by Monday evening.

And….no….L-N does NOT make one…..


----------



## saddletramp




----------



## chrisstef

http://www.neemantools.com/en/products/woodworking-tools/timber-framing-tools/bisaigue

Straight up neandertooling.


----------



## Tim457

I thought the bisaigue was the one where you stand over it and drive the mortice chisel part into the wood with your shoulder, not swung. Is that something else. Bob that one would take some serious skill to make a clean mortise. I saw one log cabin video where a guy chopped a dovetail notch with a few swipes of a carpenters axe. Amazing what you can do with some practice.



> Re: prime rib. My mom s a chef and has worked at some decent universities and restaurants. I learned from her that most restaurants cook all the prime ribs rare to med. rare. Then they keep a skillet warmed with Au Jus. If people order it more done….just warm in in the pan. That s what i do for mine. I m not cooking that whole loin med well just because of one dingleberry.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Hah, I figured I'd get that shot if I said I didn't like raw meat, lol. People that like their meat rare tend to be serious about it. That trick does make a lot of sense, I wouldn't want a prime rib ruined for everyone just to get the center medium for me. Medium in a pan with au jus sounds perfect.

Edit: stef you would probably get all excited for the civet crap coffee then. The stuff where they take the cat poop and separate the coffee beans out of it. Apparently amazing, but not going to try it.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I'm at a loss as to why I'd care about one of these. What am I missing?


----------



## Brit

Also known as a Twybil in the UK. Ashley Iles still make them today.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh man, my sense of scale was way off with those thangs - those are straight-up huge. Yeah, don't think I'll put it on the stocking stuffer list.





View on YouTube


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 28 this AM headed to 32. Still snowing.

Somewhere on one of the threads a while back I saw a pic of what appeared to be DMT diamond hones that were clamped in some sort of jig and then suspended over a bin or trough. Can't remember where and I can't seem to locate. Looking for some info on this system but can't find where I saw it and I can't find sales site on the net. I'm posting this plea on several threads in the hope hat someone can help me with it. Thankyou.

Y'all be safe and have a goodun.


----------



## Brit

*Bob* - Were you thinking of Mads recent update on his sharpening station? http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/96858


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, those LONG ones also used the "socket" as the handle, as the French and german "Carpenters" never stuck a wood handle in theirs. One end is the paring chisel sort of thing, while the other end was a mortise chisel end.

Wound up on a site last night about the Carpenter Guilds over in Europe. Seems there is also a Timberframer Guild (Ted Benson) related to the European Guilds. It also explains all about the Journeyman in history. I am NOT about to get a pair of them french "Carpenter" pants…..

The Asiague is that big and long, because a hammer is never used with them.
"Always hit wood with wood, always hit metal with metal" seems to be the rule in regards to hammer vs mallets..


----------



## saddletramp

Thanks Andy. Interesting and the same idea sort of but not what I was looking for. I'm trying to get a line on where the jigs that held the DMT hones were purchased. I already have the DMT hones.


----------



## chrisstef

While were on sharpening. Coming off of 1000 grit on my worksharp ive been using diamond film from lee valley but id like to switch over to stones. Is the fine / extra fine DMT going to get me where I need to be? Ill go to a strop after the stone.


----------



## terryR

> http://www.neemantools.com/en/products/woodworking-tools/timber-framing-tools/bisaigue
> 
> Straight up neandertooling.
> 
> - chrisstef


Unless you live out in the sticks without running water and heat occasionally. LOL.

Dude has some pretty laminated bows,


----------



## WillliamMSP

As Mr Flav would say, YEAH BOYYYYYYY! Third time's a charm - finally snagged one of these for my brother's Christmas gift.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yes ^


----------



## WillliamMSP

I so want to keep it… but I'm a good brother.


----------



## ShaneA

I could go for some Mike Tyson's Punch Out. Oh those were the days.


----------



## chrisstef

I used to go full tard on RC Pro Am and RBI baseball. Dibs on the Angels and ima take suckers to Wally (Joyner) World.


----------



## ToddJB

One of my buddies just picked one of these up too. Apparently Walmarts are getting small shipments of them.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I'd do up a Zelda marathon and I'm pretty sure that I still have the first few levels of Ninja Gaiden programmed in to muscle memory.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yeah, no one is getting more than a 4 or 5 at a time, and they're all going out the door at the opening. This was the third time that I got a heads-up via inventory tracker - the first two times people were waiting outside for the store to open. Same thing happened today, but the staff only uncovered three units from the arriving shipment by the time the doors opened; they assumed that was all they'd received so they told everyone to get lost. I waltzed in an hour later just as they were getting to the bottom of their shipment and uncovered the final two.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, that bow is beautiful. Makes me want to get back to it.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, I'm hearing they're quite difficult to come by as well. And going for ridiculous markups on eBay as a result…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, as well as everyone who offered their condolences since I last said thank you, thank you again. We are focused on getting to California next week for two weeks.


----------



## jmartel

I was always a Sega Genesis kind of guy, myself. Had Mortal Kombat II and NHL 95 tournaments in my dorm room in college. Played plenty of Zelda and Mario on Gameboy though.


----------



## terryR

I hear ya, Kevin. I have three "in progress" hiding under my bed. Mine are NOT laminates, but I'd kinda like to try one.

Best of luck the next few weeks!


----------



## woodcox

This is the veritas stone pond Saddletramp. Available from lee valley.










Track and field, excite bike and contra.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## ToddJB

Maybe I'm super late to this game, but did you guys know about Amazon Smile? Apparently the way it works is if you buy your amazon stuff through smile.amazon.com a percentage of your purchase will go to a charity of your picking (if they're signed up for it). Pretty rad, and with the amount that we buy off Amazon - it might add up.


----------



## CL810

Stef, recent discussion of sharpening that may answer you question is here , starting at post 1281.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks bruddah!


----------



## chrisstef

Its funny. I bought that xxfine stone off Mos like 5 years ago. I dont like it either. Its too fine for coming off of the 1000 grit workshop and not fine enough for polish. Some good info thrown around there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I used to go full tard on RC Pro Am and RBI baseball. Dibs on the Angels and ima take suckers to Wally (Joyner) World.
> 
> - chrisstef


Are we bruddah's from diff….

Throw in Contra, and those were my favs. Up, Up, down, down…


----------



## woodcox

From the worst chips and rebevels, I go from dmt Xc,c, norton 220/1000, Japanese 6k, Green strop. For maintenance, I have just been using Japanese 800 and 6k stones.

I put about seven hours or so into eight planes irons the other day, four of which were in bad shape. I flattened my stones twice during and once more before I put them away. The norton stone is pretty new, but I like it a lot. It cuts quick and doesn't hollow as fast as my other water stones.


----------



## WillliamMSP

-5° walking the kid to the bus stop this morning - definitely exceeds my personal 'really cold' barometer, which is "do my nose hairs freeze together when breathing normally?"

Need to get in a fake bike ride after the morning tea, run some errands and hopefully get some stretcher mortises in to the minibench legs (all legs fitted to the top, as of last night).


----------



## chrisstef

Theyre talkin -20 windchills up here on friday morning. Better than snow i guess.


----------



## theoldfart

^ not really!


----------



## Tim457

I'm loving the snow, I've made it out skiing three times already and sledding with the kids once. If I have to clear the snow, I might as well have some fun too.



> This is the veritas stone pond Saddletramp. Available from lee valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox


Bob, these ponds are for water stones to soak the stone and clean them. You don't really need one for diamond stones, but you could use it to clean them and keep the mess contained. A simple board with the diamond stones inlaid works really well too, just the board gets stained with the steel particles that come off with whatever lubricant you use. Doesn't cause a problem though.


----------



## Mosquito

I would definitely take snow over -20° lol


----------



## DanKrager

^+1. I don't use water stones but have some really nice oil stones that I keep in a bath of kerosene shortly before I use them and after for a bit if they seem dirty. A hard Arkansas is difficult to keep clean enough otherwise. The old fashioned 3 in 1 household oil makes a good lubricant that cleans pretty easily and smells good to me. In a cold shop, other oils are too stiff and won't let the blade touch the stone effectively! The DMTs are in a wooden tray as Tim described and used there most of the time. I have a stone holder "vise" with rubber faces that hold either type of stone securely for independent use with copious lube.

DanK


----------



## WillliamMSP

If it's going to be cold, you might as well have snow. The other day (Sunday?) with snow and 20° was perfect - got to take the boy out sledding.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like a good day, Bill. And that tree is a perfect climbing tree.


----------



## theoldfart

New kind of shop time









Knees are kinda tired but happy.


----------



## jmartel

You're in CA, right Kevin? Where at?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Now, I know that most of you simply think of Aldi as that place that sells chisels, but they also sell food. As a PSA, I wanted to let you know that they have a seasonal special in stock right now - stroopwafels. I mean, they call them caramel something or another, but they're definitely stroopwafels - they're good and they're only 2 bucks. Have one with your morning coffee. Or have one any time, really, because they're delicious.


----------



## Slyy

Kev, having no other experience with it than awesome 80's movies, I assume those are Ski Boots?
Edit: And where do you attach the rocket boosters?

Bill, are they crunchy out of the package?

Bought my first HVLP Spray Gun today. Got it from the Harbor Freight, has good reviews and seems like its a product that would be hard to make a non-functional version, even if it is cheap.


----------



## WillliamMSP

The exterior is somewhat crisp, but they're chewy - there's caramel sandwiched between the waffle bits. A common practice is to place one on top of your coffee/tea cup to let the steam warm them through.


----------



## ToddJB

We don't have Aldi in Colorado but bought a lot of food there in Ohio.

Jake, I have that HVLP. It works well. Clean it out super well before you use it, mine was really oily and had a bunch of swarf in it. My only complaint about using it was not the gun, but rather my compressor. I had a C-man, similar to the one I saw you had in your garage pic, the issue that I ran into was that since the tank was so small when the compressor kicked in the gun spurted. Not a big deal, and I learned to get around it - but heads up


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, VT actually. CA on Monday.
Jake, telemark ski boots. No more rocket boosters for me.

The LN Santa gonna be here tomorrow, oh goody!


----------



## duckmilk

You know the drill Kev, pics.


----------



## saddletramp

Tim and Dan …....... thanks for the info …... I saw a pic of that rig or a similar one with the DMT hones in it and thought that it looked like an easy way to contain the mess but it appears that the only way to purchase it is with the stones and extra parraphanalia that I don't need.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, it's just a wooden box. No big deal.


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha!


----------



## theoldfart

hehe, stay tuned!


----------



## KelvinGrove

On my third day back at work I have decided, I don't like having to come to work. Time off spoiled me. Only seven years and 16 days left.

On a mixed note… we "inhearited" a 9 story building from the state. I got a call yesterday to meet some of the engineering team in the basement. Apparently, "completely moved out" does not mean the same to some people as it does to us. They left us a pile of stuff including plumbing and electrical parts, a 1960's powermatic table saw (pictures when we get it dug out of the crap) and all sorts of furniture to sell at auction. The best part is they left us a pile of hazardous waste to deal with. Paint, insecticides, cleaning materials… you name it. No 2-trimethyl-chicken wire, methyl-ethyl death, or anything like that, just a bunch of junk that now comes out of my budget to get rid of.

Good news is I talked to the contractor doing the re-mod and he is going to see if he can get me a good deal on some of the light fixtures. If I can pick them up from him it would be a lot better than buying new ones. I may be able to see in the shop if that works out.

And I may have to try the stroopwafels. The Empress of the Galaxy loves Aldi, I will ask her to keep an eye out.


----------



## theoldfart

State of the Shop, downright giddy!


















Can't talk now, gotta go play!


----------



## ToddJB

You a stone cold gangsta, Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

"You a stone cold HAPPY gangsta, Kev." there, that's better!

Even the box is well made


----------



## 489tad

I like the box!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Kevin!


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful box! Looks like a glue pot w/ warmer and crank neck mortice chisel as well.


----------



## theoldfart

Yup on the warmer. The chisel is a swan neck Duck, they use the term crank neck for paring tools I'm pretty sure.

Oh, inside the box was this


----------



## duckmilk

Nice! Do you already have a shooting board it will work with, or you going to build one that fits it exactly?


----------



## terryR

^been wanting one of those!


----------



## theoldfart

I have a board but it's going to need work










It need a UHMW strip along the runway and a retainer pice to keep the plane from shifting/tilting.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, I thought you had one?


----------



## JayT

> Terry, I thought you had one?
> 
> - theoldfart


He's just talking about one out of the box, as his is still packaged up.


----------



## theoldfart

That's what I thought. As for leaving it in the box, well…..................NOT!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ooooh - purty. Very nice, OF.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry should at least cut out a window in the box so he can see it lol

But that may just be my case modding coming out…


----------



## theoldfart

I may install a surveillance camera on mine


----------



## DanKrager

Well, I can say that the camera will make the heist more interesting. Nice, TOF. You gonna keep it in the box?
Congratulations!

DanK


----------



## WillliamMSP

Son of a… Lee Valley just sent out a Free Shipping email. Just yesterday I was debating what to get the next time the have free shipping (why is saving 10 or 14 bucks so appealing?) and then they have to go and press the issue. Grrr.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, for storage yes. Display, no way Jose'


----------



## terryR

No time for fancy planes here on the Farm.

This is for you guys who have homes attached to city water, and never have to deal with pump houses,










The good thing about our recent power snafu was that it forced me to look onside ours. Bhog! Some raccoon chewed its way through the exterior ply where there was a comfy bluff to sit on the outside! Pulled down all my insulation into a nasty pile, and also chewed up the electrical cord for the heater.

Tons of poop everywhere!

So, today I ripped all that nasty ish out and stapled up new fluffy stuff. Bought another cheapo chinese heater, too.

Looks like our chlorinator has died…that ugly yellow thing which I swear was clear a dozen years ago! yuck!

Yeah, I guess we are lucky to get water for FREE, but I sure need to keep up with the system more frequently.


----------



## ShaneA

^oh my, better keep an eye out for Rocky Raccoon too.


----------



## terryR

I may set a couple of traps for that bhogger!
still cannot believe they can just chew through a spot where ply is butt jointed together. Maybe I need to paint the exterior?


----------



## shampeon

Look for the raccoon with miner's lung, Terry.


----------



## summerfi

You need a good bluetick Terry. Or a redbone or a black 'n tan or a plott or a walker. By the way, what do you get when you cross a ******************** hound with a beaver? I don't know, but it not only trees the ********************, it gnaws the tree down too.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol shamp.

Im glad you made the commitment kevin. Youll use that plane every chance you get. I would.

Wintertime blues setting in Tony? Sundress season gotta be over.


----------



## chrisstef

I understood exactly none of that post Bob. Lol.


----------



## Brit

I have no idea what Bob just said or why I'm laughing. What with Terry's raccoons and Bob's jokes, I thought I'd stumbled into an episode of The Waltons.










Nice plane Kev. Congrats!

Night John boy.


----------



## JayT

What does it say if I understood every bit of Bob's post?

I did some time behind a couple packs of mainly Walkers in New Hampshire quite a few years ago. Not *************************, though.


----------



## bandit571

Blue Tick and the others are a type of ******************** Dog. 
No Mountain Dew, nor any booze, or food after Midnight tonight…...knee is scheduled for a scope job tomorrow afternoon.

Random plane picture…









Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7…....


----------



## summerfi

You fellers just don't understand culture when ye hear it. Gimme a carbide light, a 22, and ole blue and I'm in heaven.
G'night Andybob. My life is more like the Beverly Hillbillies than the Waltons.
Oh, and Andy, if you be a smart man, you'll get to lookin' for one of them English redticks. They're the bestest ******************** dogs of all time.


----------



## summerfi

My Dad in the center with his prized English redtick hound "Storm", circa 1950.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bob, them city boys won't know what a carbide light is… or a carbide cannon either. Especially if they are under 40.


----------



## summerfi

I know, Tim, that's what makes it fun. ;>) Them young whippersnappers don't know nuthin' about livin' right.


----------



## Brit

So a red/bluetick ain't nothin' but a hound dog. Don't they cry all the time?


----------



## WillliamMSP

The wife doesn't seem to understand that, as the parents of an infant, uttering something like, "the baby is asleep/content, so I'm just going to [do something productive] while I have the chance…" is the equivalent of a someone in a slasher flick saying, "what was that noise? I'm going to go check it out - I'll be right back."

Also, the fine print on the Lee Valley free shipping offer may have settled my dilemma - offer does not apply to back-ordered items. Looks like no LAJ for me this time around.


----------



## Brit

I bought this bad boy yesterday and all I'm excited to get home and play with it. The retail price is around £1400, although you can get them for around £1100. I saw one secondhand in 'like new' condition from a reputable retailer on Amazon for £770, so I converted all the hotel points I had left to Amazon vouchers and only had to put £220 of my own money to make up the difference. Result!


----------



## Mosquito

-14 this morning, and one of the 2 electrical guys just got back from vacation in Jamaica, first day back out there today… poor bastard lol Should have a new sub-panel in the garage later today though


----------



## jmartel

I hadn't seen that camera before, Andy. Looks interesting. Looks like they essentially took one of their mirrorless bodies and put a permanent lens on it and called it good. Now you have no excuses for sub-par shop/project photos, right?

I'd like to get a new camera body, seeing as how I got mine 4 years ago, and it was an outdated model on clearance back then. An EM-5II would do nicely. But I don't want to drop $1000 on the camera body and then another $1000 on the underwater housing for it. I just got a new underwater dome port for my camera though, so we'll see how good a job that does for photos.


----------



## Brit

Yeah it is the best all-rounder out there at the moment I think. Of course it will never be as good as a high end body with three separate high end lenses, but I really don't want to carry all that sh!t around with me when I go on holiday, etc. and I don't have £6000 to spend on kit. The RX10 ii is a lot of camera for the money though and shoots 4K video and super slow motion too. There is a mark 3 version with a 24-600 lens, but it is bigger and significantly heavier and I probably won't need more than 24-200. You can spend a fortune on camera gear and you always seem to want something else. Kind of reminds me of tools. LOL.


----------



## Brit

> Now you have no excuses for sub-par shop/project photos, right?
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah, now everyone will see all the flaws in my work. )


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes Stef a touch of hate regarding the cold and darkness flowing in me. Sundresses are indeed gone for the year, sad times. Pants are fine and all but not as conducive to spontaneity; they also lack the visual aesthetic and captivation. I'm going to the Sundance film festival this year so that bit of adventure will hopefully bolster the soul till the thaw. What about you? Deep freeze for you lately, no?

Great photo Bob!

There's a dead bear on your wall JayT. Is bear meat tasty?

Hahah! @ Slasher flick.

-14° is ridiculous Mos. Jeeze!

Congratulations Andy. Looking forward to seeing your work with it.


----------



## jmartel

I'm looking forward to seeing what comes out of that camera as well. I've heard good things about the Sony sensors. I've just bought into the Olympus/Panasonic system and have no intentions on switching and buying new lenses, again hah.



> You can spend a fortune on camera gear and you always seem to want something else. Kind of reminds me of tools. LOL.
> 
> - Brit


I'm painfully aware of that fact. I just picked up one of these (used, luckily).

http://www.backscatter.com/sku/na-dp-pen.lasso?s2op=cn&s2=slr%20photo&s3op=cn&s3=ports&s6op=cn&s6=photo&s13op=cn&s13=dome%20ports&sop=AND&sf=Price&so=Descending&ftn=youbetcha&

It doesn't even take photos. It's sole purpose is to keep water from getting to the camera. And because water refracts light, the dome corrects distortion that would be present on my current flat port. I'd love to get a DSLR underwater, but that's always going to be way too much money.


----------



## smitdog

I haven't posted in a while but I've been trying to keep up with things going on in here. I've been a bit busy with life lately, reason to follow.

The coonhound talk got me searching through my pics for one of my baby and the one I found made me realize something… I can post pics of my kids on here now! I've had them as foster kids for a year and a half and was not allowed to post pics of them online but I was finally able to adopt them in November. So here is my family!

My wife on the right holding Eleanor (Ella) with Genelle in front and the judge on the left.










Here's Genelle!










Here's Ella!










And here's the pic I found that made me realize I could actually post it - my redtick, Sweetpea, with Genelle inside the kids' play house.










Many more pics to follow!!


----------



## Brit

That looks like a great idea and I can totally see how it would make a difference to your shots. You're getting some nice photos with the gear you've got now.


----------



## Brit

You have a lovely family Jarrett. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Jarrett! That's awesome that its final. You shouldn't let the wee one stand in front of you however. Id be a little afraid that a button would come flying off that maxed out dress shirt and damage an eye or somethin.


----------



## smitdog

^More like blasted in the back should my pants not be able to contain the manliness…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol! Well played sir.

And to respond T, not too bad lately but from this afternoon through the weekend is gonna be ugly. Wind chills in the -20's tonight, very cold tomorrow, then snow tomorrow night changing to ice then to rain all weekend. Gonna be a slopfest.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, Jarrett. The whole family looks happy.

I had someone do that on command once, Stef. He sat down said "hey guys, watch this", flexed his stomach, and the damn button flew off and hit someone about 20 feet away.

37 here today. Going down to 32 tomorrow. Lows in the low-mid 20's. But it's a wet cold, so it feels worse than that would normally.


----------



## smitdog

On demand and accurate to boot? Dang that's some serious skill!

I've never popped a button but I'm by no means thin and I have a very "flexible" stomach if that's a thing. I can push it out pretty darn far and suck it way back in. I'll often get the girls cracking up by walking into the room with my stomach all pushed out. I'll fain labor pains and then drop whatever toy I'm hiding behind my back, baby dolls, stuffed animals, books, whatever… Usually good for a laugh


----------



## Brit

And you guys think it always rains here.


----------



## Brit

Jarrett - You know what everyone's gonna say now? Pics or it didn't happen. LOL.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Jarrett.

Yuck Stef!


----------



## smitdog

Andy, that may start a trend similar to the Great Foot Debacle of 2016. It's just not worth the risk!


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Jarrett!

Nice camera, Andy. Looks freekin hot there!

just above freezing here today, and dropping into single digits tonight. Glad I buttoned up the water supply yesterday!

FWIW, no ******************** hunting for this old man. I have had problems with my right knee for a decde, and noticed a few nights ago that I have a small pocket of fluid under the skin. bhog, I hate getting old!


----------



## shampeon

Nice rig, Brit. I've got an A7-II that I mostly use with manual lenses (Pentax and a Voigtlander 40mm f1.4 that's my default). The Sony sensors are really fantastic, and they've really improved their lenses.


----------



## shampeon

And congrats, Jarrett. You're doing good work with your life.


----------



## JayT

Great family, Jarrett. Love to see people stepping up with foster kids and adoption.

Was 14 degrees here this morning. At least that was on the positive side, unlike you guys in MN. This weekend is supposed to be snow with 30+ MPH winds and highs in the low to mid teens. Wind chill will be -10 or so. I'm supposed to be driving to see my parents, but the wife thinks we might have to postpone. She's probably right. Temps can be dealt with, no visibility because of blowing snow is a different story.



> There s a dead bear on your wall JayT. Is bear meat tasty?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I don't know. Shot the bear on the last day I was able to hunt at around 8:00 in the morning and was in a vehicle headed to the airport a couple hours later. The family I was staying with won't eat bear because it's too greasy, but I gave the meat to a couple other guys that went out with us just to observe and they said it was good.

That bear has been good for more than a few heart stopping practical joke type moments. The day the mount came back from the taxidermist, I was sitting outside talking with the next door neighbors and mentioned it. The husband wanted to see the mount, so I went inside, grabbed it and brought it out. His wife was sitting with her back to me and when the bear was about a foot behind her head, the husband told her to turn around. The leap off the chair would have won Olympic high jump gold. The scream pierced a few ear drums, too.


----------



## DanKrager

Congatulations, Smitdog! You've put together a great looking family. Sounds like you're having fun with them too!
You know you're bored when you start designing floor tile like this:









DanK


----------



## chrisstef

I'm pretty sure Paul's head just exploded ^


----------



## summerfi

Beautiful kids Jarrett. Congrats!

It was 14 above here this morning, but we got more snow during the night. Time to crank up the tractor and plow the driveway this afternoon.

Today I'm 6 weeks post-op on my shoulder. The first 3 weeks went great, the last three my shoulder has been inflamed and very sore. The doc gave me a steroid shot this morning. We'll see if that helps.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Nice rig, Brit. I ve got an A7-II that I mostly use with manual lenses (Pentax and a Voigtlander 40mm f1.4 that s my default). The Sony sensors are really fantastic, and they ve really improved their lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - shampeon


You've got a killer espresso set-up and you're in to manual glass? See, now it just looks like I'm trying to Single, White, Female you.

An A7 variant has been on my wishlist for a couple years, but I've stuck with my 5D as other hobbies have commanded the bulk of the fun money. At this point, I'm shooting exclusively with C/Y mount Contax Zeiss lenses (28/2.8 Distagon, 50/1.7 Planar and the 35-70/3.4 Vario-Sonnar). Would really love to take the new Voightlander 35/1.7 for a spin, but that's not gonna happen on my 5D. I am keeping an eye on a guy currently developing glassless adapters for Pentax-to-EOS, though - that would open some nice doors for me.


----------



## terryR

I always liked the steroid shots in my back! Gave me pain relief for a couple of days. Hope your shoulder improves, Bob!

good grief,










'15 diesel rig, 4×4, Platinum package. Wife wants it, banks has already approved the loan, everyone is just waiting for ME to crawl underneath it to see if I approve.


----------



## shampeon

The best part of the A7 series is the number of old lenses that can be adapted for it. Focus peaking and zooming in through the viewfinder all make nailing focus pretty easy. Shooting manual really makes me slow down and think about what I'm doing, so I'm not rattling off a bazillion shots and sorting through them later.

Those are some nice lenses.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yeah, the 5D has a nice view finder and I do have the high-contrast screen for it, but I still struggle with focus sometimes (wide angle can be tough if you're not going for the hyperfocal), so an EVF would be nice.

To keep it somewhat on subject, we recently visited a mansion that now serves as a museum. The amount of woodwork there is staggering. Here's a handful taken with the 28 Distagon -





































I think that they said that they had 30 woodworkers employed for the duration of the construction. Some of them were clearly pretty darn good.


----------



## DanKrager

Are you considering this for your next upgrade, William? 30 woodworkers….WOW! Can you imagine the logistic nightmare of that, not to mention the catty-ness that would be going on? It is awesome.
DanK


----------



## CL810

William, what is the name of the museum? Next time we visit my son I'll have to check it out.

For something a little different than the above lol… First time making a small box. It's for a friend who has some family heirloom items he wants to pass on to his college bound nephew.










And every college kid needs a hidden drawer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh man! So beautiful Clayton.

Wonderful Bill, thank you.


----------



## ToddJB

College bound, huh? Stash drawer in the back was a good call.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Tony - thanks!

Dan - the mansion? Sure, I wouldn't mind living in a cozy place like that. 

Clayton - it's the Swedish American Institute. For a relatively short time it was a private residence, then the owner handed it over to preserve… well I'm not exactly sure, but it's a cool place. One of the cool things that I love about the place is that many of the rooms have unique ceramic stoves/heaters that were imported from Sweden. I think there's 19 of them, but here's a few to give you an idea -




























The funny thing is that the house was built with central heating, so these are essentially decorative.


----------



## jmartel

I'd like to pick up a couple manual lenses for my camera. But people are driving up the costs of the good ones. A Jupiter 9 is going for like $120 on ebay now. That's approaching used Rokinon 85mm territory, which I'd rather have.


----------



## bandit571

Back home from getting the left knee fixed. A few torn items repaired, a small cyst removed, loose junk cleaned out…..Sitting here with a huge ace bandage wrap on the leg. Have a velcro ice pack to apply, have Norco on the way…. Tey spent a little over 1/2 an hour in the knee.

Now I just have to find just the right spot to sit with the knee, where it will be happy, happy…..


----------



## duckmilk

Very nice pictures Jarrett. Congratulations on the new family.

Terry, is she going to use that to pull a horse trailer? 3/4 ton or one ton?

Thanks for the pictures Bill.

That is a great looking box Andy.

All this talk about cameras, I have a really nice Nikon SLR, but it uses film. I never use it anymore because of the hassle of getting film bought and developed.


----------



## summerfi

Heal up quick Bandit. I've had left knee surgery twice. The second was a lot easier than the first.


----------



## terryR

Over the top woodworking, there!

Very impressive box, Andy.

Duck, it's just a 3/4 ton. Slotted to be mine, but yes to pulling horses.


----------



## Brit

Bill - Those fireplaces are amazing. I wouldn't want the job of ensuring they got there safely all the way from Sweden though. That guy must have had some big cojones.


----------



## Brit

Bandit - Glad everything went Ok. Heal quick you're missing all the good picking.


----------



## Slyy

Work Work Work. Good news was, last night there was an unpredicted cold snap and drizzle rain which of course equals black ice during 5'o'clock traffic. Got to stay at work a while as they called a Code Yellow External Disaster. Always a good time. From 5 to 6 alone there were 63 injury accidents reported to Oklahoma Highway Patrol and one 20+ car accident with 2 deaths.
Oklahomans (and Texans) cant drive for poo in icy weather.

Todd in response to Compressor and Spray Gun: My C-Man is the "stays on forever" kind of compressor that just has a dial regulator to keep the pressure down if you need. An upgrade has already been requested of Santa. I purchased an in-line moisture filter with a dump valve on it, it seems to work well enough before any actual painting has been done.

Kev - OOOO LA LA! Hope Santa got a kiss for that thing!

Terry - That's a big honking Truck, my Frontier looks like it could sit in the back pretty comfortably.


----------



## Mosquito

Bill, did you go with the MWWG? I wanted to go, but couldn't make it. They organized a group tour this past Saturday. Bummed, as I've yet to go there, and from your pictures I need to lol


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Bill, did you go with the MWWG? I wanted to go, but couldn t make it. They organized a group tour this past Saturday. Bummed, as I ve yet to go there, and from your pictures I need to lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I take it that's the Midwest Wood Workers Guild/Group or something? No, we have a family membership to the Swedish Institute - both sides of the wife's family are Swedish and the boy takes a Swedish language/culture class there on the weekends.

Here's the entire set of photos, if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## Mosquito

nice, that would bei a good reason to have a membership lol

Sorry I missed a letter, MNWWG* MN Wood Workers Guild.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ah, I always forget about the MNWWG. Worth the 30 bucks?


----------



## darinS

> Clayton - it s the Swedish American Institute. For a relatively short time it was a private residence, then the owner handed it over to preserve… well I m not exactly sure, but it s a cool place. One of the cool things that I love about the place is that many of the rooms have unique ceramic stoves/heaters that were imported from Sweden. I think there s 19 of them, but here s a few to give you an idea -
> 
> - WillliamMSP


*William* - The Hill House has some awesome carvings in there as well, as I'm sure you know. The pic of the men flanking the fireplace is what made me think of it. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Mosquito

Depends on how often you shop at places that offer discounts for guild members I guess. I've made it to probably 2/3 of the meetings this year, and they've been alright. They had one on handplanes, shop lighting, shaker furniture/history of the shakers, a pot luck joint meet with the MN Metal Workers guild and clock makers guild.

I'd say it's probably similarly worth it to MWTCA, but more meet ups and no quarterly publication. They also have an annual show in the spring, but that costs extra to exhibit in (this past year was in the Eden Prairie Center).


----------



## WillliamMSP

> *William* - The Hill House has some awesome carvings in there as well, as I m sure you know. The pic of the men flanking the fireplace is what made me think of it. Thanks for showing us.
> 
> - darinS


You mean this one? 










We also have a MN Historical Society membership (which gets you in to the JJ Hill house and quite a bit more) and our 5-year-old is a railfan so we hit it up about a month ago. Didn't take nearly as many pics there, for whatever reason.


----------



## WillliamMSP

zOMG! Shipping confirmation! The plane wasn't even supposed to be in stock for another 3 days!










Now to hit 'refresh' until the tracking number goes live.


----------



## Slyy

William, that place looks pretty amaz-balls.

So right now, I've got 2 3-phase machines in the shop, the 20" Delta bandsaw and the Oliver lathe. Chatted with the good Todd about it some (and electricity stuff makes my head spin at best) on the use of Variable Frequency Drives to power the stuff. I've also very likely to get a 3-phase powered Oliver 232 14" table saw as well in the near future.
This stuff is hard to figure out, on one hand I love the idea of having a VFD for each machine and (especially for BS and Lathe) having the ability to more accurately alter speeds of the devices. But with possibly 3 different 3-phase machines it might be more economical to purchase a single rotary phase converter.

One big thing holding me back (or at least intimidating the hell out of me) is the already variable speed Oliver Lathe; being intended for institutional use it has 4 built in speeds, but the slowest is still 800 RPM. I found an Older Thread about wiring up my version of this lathe specfically but It hasn't been updated with how successful the attempt ever was. Several times its certainly mentioned that the variable speed of the lathe makes it a bit picky about being hooked up to a VFD, plus it's a madhouse of confusion in that thing:









I've got a couple friends who actually know electricity stuff, one being a former electrician, but aren't all that familiar with 3-phase type stuff. What to do? Any advice? Maybe just hold me and make me feel better, make some cocoa for us to sip?


----------



## chrisstef

I'm in on the cocoa Jake. Make it with almond milk and ill bring the snuggle blanket.


----------



## smitdog

Yikes Jake, looking at that wiring would make me want to curl up in the fetal position for sure! One of the nice things about the rotary converter is that you don't have to mess with any of the original switching, just hook it up and turn it on. I know just enough to be dangerous but I'm guessing a lot of that wiring is to get the variable speeds from constant standard 3-phase input voltage, It probably steps down the voltage to 4 different set levels for the different speeds. I'll bet a VFD would bypass all that gobbledygook and just wire directly in to the three windings on the motor since it controls everything internally before sending power to the machine.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, it's up to you whether you do the bigger upfront investment of a rotary phase converter or by adding VFDs as you go. As for the lathe, you can probably just bypass most of that electrical work with a VFD, but that's something I would definitely post in the electrical forum on OWWM.

Edit: Ditto Jarrett


----------



## Slyy

Double-Snuggie and a 2-handed cocoa cup Stef, you want right-side or left-side of the couch?

Jarett, from what I understand about the lathe is that it actually has multiple windings in the motor and by using the switch to alter which actual windings are being powered is how it changes speed. The guys in the original thread were talking about (from what I understood) disabling all but one of the speed choices and keeping the push/pull start/stop of the switch. Plus this lathe also has a power-disconnect lever with a break shoe that pushes up against a flywheel on the spindle which I think they were also trying to preserve that functionality. But, as I said, this is one confused woodworker.

Edit: Todd, ya also finding a way to pose this over at the "Everything Electrical".
I mostly want the mental comfort of Double-Snuggies and hot Cocoa by the fire I know that I can only find over here.


----------



## smitdog

Having more than 3 windings would certainly explain all the extra wires… I still can't fathom how more windings would control the speed but electrical engineering has always escaped me (guess that's why I chose mechanical engineering). It would surprise me that a manufacturer would make a tool, albeit an industrial one, with a specialized motor like that. Those were very different times though and maybe that type of motor was more common than I am aware of. I know getting variable speeds without pulleys was much more difficult back then than it is today. Good luck, hopefully some electrical guys can give you some good advise!


----------



## chrisstef

No choosing sides jake. Id rather double occupy a single snuggie. Ill just take a sip over your shoulder.

Gawd all them wires give me anxiety.  Id farm that out in a second.

Edit: i fuggin hate this avatar.


----------



## terryR

What gives me anxiety is trading my old friend!

Yep, we traded the 12 year old truck with coffee-stained seats and algae growing on the rear window (camper shell helped that) for a friggin' Platinum edition today. Forget all the buttons inside the cab, this guy has 440 hp, and 860 lb-ft of torque!










Hope I can drive it a year or so before scratching it!


----------



## theoldfart

" i fuggin hate this avatar." wasn't that the idea. Don't do the crime if you can't do the time!


----------



## ShaneA

The missing "N" in the dealer sign only slightly worries me Terry. Congratulations on the new truck.


----------



## duckmilk

> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WillliamMSP


That is gorgeous! I wanna throw the ball for my dog down that hall.



> One big thing holding me back (or at least intimidating the hell out of me) is the already variable speed Oliver Lathe; being intended for institutional use it has 4 built in speeds, but the slowest is still 800 RPM. I found an Older Thread about wiring up my version of this lathe specfically but It hasn t been updated with how successful the attempt ever was. Several times its certainly mentioned that the variable speed of the lathe makes it a bit picky about being hooked up to a VFD, plus it s a madhouse of confusion in that thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Slyy


Jake, I don't understand why you would want to change anything about the existing variable speed of it. Couldn't you set it to the speed you want, or do you want slower than 800? Sorry for the question, I'm totally ignorant about lathe work.

Nice Terry! 8' or 6' bed?

" i fuggin hate this avatar." Bless your heart


----------



## ShaneA

I too hate that avatar. I would like make a motion to pardon Stef, and vote for an early release. He served his time peacefully, and problem free.


----------



## Slyy

Duck - from what I understand that would absolutely fry any VFD that was connected to it at the time. The guy who seemed to be the expert in that "other" thread strongly, and in no uncertain terms, cautioned against touching any of the buttons otherwise while running off the VFD. From what I understand they are extremely sensitive to voltage changes in the system and worse case scenario, minus roasting a $130 VFD would be having it ruin the lathe motor. I'd be awfully sad then.

Edit: and for clarification the Lathe is a 3 phase machine as well, so regardless, would need some kind of phase converter (rotary or VFD) to function at my place. And PPS: 800 RPM's seems WAY fast if I ever want to use the outboard spindle to turn bowls of any large-ish size.


----------



## summerfi

It's going to be chilly tonight, but at least it will warm up tomorrow.


----------



## JayT

> I too hate that avatar. I would like make a motion to pardon Stef, and vote for an early release. He served his time peacefully, and problem free.
> 
> - ShaneA


I'd say he can change the avatar when UConn has a winning record or when the full time of sentence is served, whichever comes first. Pretty sure that'll be the second option.


----------



## duckmilk

I apologize Jake, what I was asking (I guess) was, why do you need a VFD when you already have 4 speeds?
I know understand that the VFD is needed because your shop is not wired for 3 phase. Man, what a dilemma. How hard is it to wire some plugs for it?

Shane, he should earn that pardon. Any suggestions how he should do that?

Sorry Bob, that sounds too cold.
Our forecast is for upper 60's tomorrow, then mid-teens by early Sunday morning with wind chill. A romp in the park for you, but a 50 deg. drop for us.

Because of the cold weather, we picked Sunday to go south to College Station TX to pick up a kayak for my wife. Used Wilderness Systems Tarpon with a lot of accessories for almost half the price of a bare bones new one. Sit on top fishing style like this:

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/us/products/tarpon-140

I will eventually get one too.


----------



## shampeon

As they say, play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## terryR

Holy bhog, 15 below is a temperature? I'm guessing you guys don't have a heat pump, Bob?

Duck, only a short bed. I dislike that, but will adapt. The most awesome option is the moving pedals which allow my tiny wife to drive it. That's why we jumped on this one pretty quickly. Need the diesel, but had to have the fancy package to get those moving pedals.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, we live on the warm side of the state. On the east side with wind chill it's going to be -45. I prefer wood heat, but where we live now it's not allowed due to air quality regs. We heat with natural gas. Nothing warms like wood though.


----------



## Slyy

Oi Vey that is some cold. Bob, the coldest it's ever been in Oklahoma in my 34 years is -15! That was unbelievably cold for me, stayed the night at a freinds house and we had to deliver the Sunday morning Stillwater NewsPress that morning!

Oh Duck - no need to apologize (hope I didn't sound offended or sumfin) was just attempting to clarify what to me is already a confusing thing! I think that on the Rotary Converter I'd be stuck with just those speeds 800/1200/2400/3600 and from what i understand large bowls need to be turned a lot slower(?). The VFD would allow me slow that down a lot, but i'd have to use it solely to change speeds and couldn't include the lathe's "built-in" speed change settings without seriously hurting the Lathe or VFD in the process.
This is the face I've made for most of this thinking


----------



## TheFridge

Still not dead 

Damn. Only 140ish posts since the last time I checked in? For shame…

I talked the boss into getting me a shelix head for my dw735 (he already ordered it) and I'm 95% sure they're gonna get me a LN shooting plane as well. I'll be holding my breath until next Thursday. Pretty please…

Edit: I spontaneously freeze up when the temp gets below 40


----------



## summerfi

Fridge, you'd be froze up in Montana about 8 months out of the year. Coldest I've ever seen it here was -36F, the hottest was 107. On January 20, 1954 Rogers Pass between Missoula and Helena saw the coldest temperature ever recorded in the continental US: -70F. Fortunately I wasn't there. The coldest I've ever personally seen was -58F when we lived in Fairbanks, AK. You have to learn a whole new way of living in those temps.


----------



## chrisstef

It was 5 degrees yestetday morning. This morning its snowed 4". Tomorrow will be 53 degrees. Crazy new england weather.


----------



## bandit571

Freezing rain here, under a level 3 weather advisory…..About closed down the county…

Day 2 after surgery…wrappings have been removed…..yuck. They made a mess. Walking is a wee bit better. Norco is being a friend of mine, lately…


----------



## summerfi

Current Montana weather.


----------



## putty

Oh that is frigid,,, is your shop heated Bob?
currently 64 in North TX


----------



## summerfi

Yes it is putty. It was 46 in the house this morning.


----------



## shampeon

Terrible cold here. Not sure if we'll make it. Internally scouting the neighbors for marbling and tenderness. It's 31 degrees.


----------



## terryR

yikes, 46 is NOT a good temp for inside the home.

I always enjoy the snowy photos, everything here turns grey/brown for the winter.


----------



## chrisstef

Slow cook em if ya gotta shamp. SoCal's can be a bit chewy.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, NorCal!


----------



## WillliamMSP

I swear that snow plow drivers get their kicks out of burying freshly-cleared sidewalks.


----------



## Mosquito

lol we don't have a sidewalk, thankfully. But our driveway is weird, our yard is higher on either side of the driveway, so the snow from the plow has no where to go until it gets to our driveway…

One time my mom and I were just finishing up clearing our driveway and a plow came by and buried the end of the driveway again, but then stopped, backed up, extended his side wing a little further, and cleared out almost all of it for us again. That was nice 

And my snowblower is still not working, but thankfully the neighbor was kind enough to let me borrow theirs, so I only had to shovel about 1/4 of our driveway this morning


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## bandit571

Just went out to see Rogue One…..not too bad a movie….

Rainy drizzle, turning to ice. Humbug!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Back from the upholstery dude, and home where she belongs.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Very nice, Red. Add a lamp and a little table for beer/coffee and a book, and I could spend a lot of time time.

Are you going to Project-ify this? Building something similar is a long(er)-term goal, so being able to steal- errr, draw inspiration from it later would be awesome.


----------



## terryR

snowblower? huh?


----------



## WillliamMSP

^^^ I think that my snowblower might be packin' a few more horses than that.

A little morning family time - turns out I'm pretty fair with a rolling pin. It's just unfortunate that I'm a little clumsy with the application of icing, resulting in a number of broken cookies that aren't very pretty and would be better of being eaten immediately.










Got in to the dungeon shop and crapity crap does -18° outside make for a frigid basement - need to take a break to warm my hands.


----------



## Tim457

Haha Terry, I want to see that when they try to lift the plow up.

Luckily we don't get below zero for very long during a winter so my basement stays around 65 all year even with the heating vents closed.

That's awesome Red. Supposedly upholstering is not that hard, just takes a little practice.


----------



## Mosquito

We did these on Friday night. Celebrated Christmas with my side of the family yesterday since we'll be at my in-laws in Fargo over Christmas.

Also made this for my mom, not entirely happy with the box, but was pretty happy with the panels, since it was my first time trying that


----------



## chrisstef

Quilted and birdseyed box is sweet mos.

Stef likes cookies.

3 jars of stuffed peppers need to be done this week. Do not go to bed with an itchy kiester after that.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice box!

The Vikings are doing me a solid - they clearly don't want take away from my free time on this or any Sunday during the remainder of the season.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I had to go look up the score, since I didn't even know when they were playing. Ouch


----------



## WillliamMSP

I completely forgot last week and they won, which made me remember this week… and they were embarrassed.

Hey - when can we expect a (Ry)Zen build out of you? My first build was an Athlon 64×2, so I'm getting a little too excited about the prospect of an AMD return to glory (or at least a marketplace with honest competition).

Guh. Big, deep bench mortises are tiring. Not seeing my LV tracking number status updated in 36 hours is also tiring.


----------



## Mosquito

Hopefully soon, actually. I've been following it rather closely, and I'm hoping that benchmarks from some reviewers are out early 2017. The demo's AMD showed last week comparing handbrake video encoding of the same file of the RyZen vs i7-6900k certainly piqued my interest, but it was AMD doing the demo, so taking that with a grain of salt.

I'm really hopeful for it though, as my "Visible Contrast" (current desktop) is starting to get a little tired. Though I did just do a complete water loop tear down, clean, and rebuild this past Friday (needed, as an anti-vortex sponge was literally dissolving and made the water extremely gross). I'd like a little more video editing/rendering/encoding horsepower than what I've got, and if Ryzen can deliver enough horsepower at a low enough price point, I will probably go that route. Dropping $1100 on an i7-6900k or $1500 on the 6950x is *NOT* going to happen. But if the 8-core/16-thread Zen comes in similarly priced to an i7-7700k (~$400) I'd be all over that


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I think it might have been 80 degrees yesterday. It was hot.


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, language gap here. What happened to good ol whatchamacallits and thingamajigs?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Lol, OF.

Yeah, Mos, at $400, I'd be all over it, too, even though I don't need the grunt like you do. I have a feeling that it's going to be more like $500-600 though. If that's the case, I'd be more interested a 4C/8T if it's sub-$300 (I'm still running a 3750K).

I hope they don't screw this up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Very nice, Red. Add a lamp and a little table for beer/coffee and a book, and I could spend a lot of time time.
> 
> Are you going to Project-ify this? Building something similar is a long(er)-term goal, so being able to steal- errr, draw inspiration from it later would be awesome.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Ask and you shall receive. Knock and the door will open.

http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/2016/12/onken-morris-chair.html


----------



## duckmilk

Upholstery looks good Red. Do you like the result as well as the previous guy made for you?

Terry, that little thing looks like it just ran into the back of the plow, lol.

The box and panels look great Mos. I don't know what you don't like about the box.

Second Kevins comment above,(???)

We are supposed to be living in TX, but someone(s) of you sent us your crappy weather. It was 11 deg. at 7:15 this morning with a wind chill of -3. We just got back from a trip 250 miles south of here and the temp there got up to 33 at 12:30. Just finished thawing the water faucet and hoses in the barn. Gonna be down in the teens again tonight. Barn cats do not like this.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Upholstery looks good Red. Do you like the result as well as the previous guy made for you?
> 
> - duckmilk


Actually….the quality of the upholstery isn't as good as my last guy. It's not bad for what I paid….but. My friend in Counciltucky was just really good. The chair is kinda rustic anyway, and its comfy to sit in, so I'm good.

Sorry the cold finally came. I was down swimming in Tejas on Turkey day.


----------



## duckmilk

I know they are hard to find. We had a love seat re-upholstered once. I guess the law or an ex-wife was after him because he moved twice without calling. Finally tracked him down, it was finished and I got it back. The work he did was fabulous though. We had the big couch done later by a large company and it was less than desirable.

"Sorry the cold finally came. I was down swimming in Tejas on Turkey day." Yeah, I saw the pictures.


----------



## Mosquito

> Yeah, Mos, at $400, I d be all over it, too, even though I don t need the grunt like you do. I have a feeling that it s going to be more like $500-600 though. If that s the case, I d be more interested a 4C/8T if it s sub-$300 (I m still running a 3750K).
> 
> I hope they don t screw this up.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I wouldn't be surprised by the $500-$600 either, but MicroCenter then usually has them for less, plus a CPU+Motherboard combo as well, so that would help. If I didn't do video stuff, I probably wouldn't be considering the 8/16 either. 4/8 has done ok, just trying to get the amount of time it takes to edit or encode videos down. Though I've been slacking on the videos pretty good this fall…

Right now I'm running an i7-4770k overclocked to 4.5GHz on a custom watercooling set up, and it's been running that overclock for about 3-1/2 years now with no hiccups. When I first built it and was testing the limits, I was able to get a completely usable and stable 4.8GHz and a stable 4.9GHz but the temperatures started to hit 92-93°c under full load (though that's a synthetic benchmark so a 'normal' 100% usage load like encoding video wouldn't be that bad). Decided to run a much more safe overclock of 4.5GHz (still 1GHz over stock non-turbo), as the voltage required for that was so low (I got it to run ok at 1.15v but set it at 1.25v to make sure it's stable for every day use). Now I can run that encoding video for hours and it only hits about 60°c, less if it's shortly after I boot the system (and the water temp hasn't warmed up to equilibrium yet)


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Ask and you shall receive. Knock and the door will open.
> 
> http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/2016/12/onken-morris-chair.html
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Awesome - bookmarked, thanks.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I wouldn t be surprised by the $500-$600 either, but MicroCenter then usually has them for less, plus a CPU+Motherboard combo as well, so that would help. If I didn t do video stuff, I probably wouldn t be considering the 8/16 either. 4/8 has done ok, just trying to get the amount of time it takes to edit or encode videos down. Though I ve been slacking on the videos pretty good this fall…
> 
> Right now I m running an i7-4770k overclocked to 4.5GHz on a custom watercooling set up, and it s been running that overclock for about 3-1/2 years now with no hiccups. When I first built it and was testing the limits, I was able to get a completely usable and stable 4.8GHz and a stable 4.9GHz but the temperatures started to hit 92-93°c under full load (though that s a synthetic benchmark so a normal 100% usage load like encoding video wouldn t be that bad). Decided to run a much more safe overclock of 4.5GHz (still 1GHz over stock non-turbo), as the voltage required for that was so low (I got it to run ok at 1.15v but set it at 1.25v to make sure it s stable for every day use). Now I can run that encoding video for hours and it only hits about 60°c, less if it s shortly after I boot the system (and the water temp hasn t warmed up to equilibrium yet)
> 
> - Mosquito


Having that MC down the road is awesome - when I lived in NYC, I was bought so much stuff from NewEgg, but I don't think that I've bought one thing from them since discovering MC. If I remember right, I got my current 3750K/ASRock Extreme 4 (I think) for <$220 because of a closeout/bundle deal.

I would ship my pants if my CPU saw 90°.

When I rebuild, I think I'm going to have to go with water cooling. Probably something along the lines of those semi-open loop kits like the Swiftech or EKWB


----------



## bandit571

Day 3 since the scope on the knee…..sore as all get out. No leaks, though. Won't know until 5 Jan. what else they want me to do with it. Barely bends right now. Standing up is OK, just getting to the point of standing, or sitting is the hard part. Once I can get moving around, I do ok…..until I get tired out. Then I start all over again.

Had a Meet & Greet yesterday in my shop…..one trip down the steps, and one trip back up. Sold a couple toys. Now I need to heal up a bit, before i do any shopping…....

Might go and buy a new point-n-shoot camera for the shop…..


----------



## Mosquito

> I would ship my pants if my CPU saw 90°.


haha, I certainly wouldn't run that hot on a regular basis, but they don't start to throttle until 100. I usually aim for no more than <80>


> When I rebuild, I think I m going to have to go with water cooling. Probably something along the lines of those semi-open loop kits like the Swiftech or EKWB
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Unless something changes, I would stay away from the current Swiftech ones (the H2O Drive X2). We reviewed one of those, and it took until the 3rd sample to get one that didn't leak at the reservoir due to poor acrylic glue joints… The EK Predators are pretty solid thought. If you want to go with a full custom watercooling loop let me know, I've got shelves full of parts lol


----------



## TheFridge

> I think it might have been 80 degrees yesterday. It was hot.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Yeah and it's in the 30s now. Awesome.


----------



## jmartel

> I wouldn t be surprised by the $500-$600 either, but MicroCenter then usually has them for less, plus a CPU+Motherboard combo as well, so that would help. If I didn t do video stuff, I probably wouldn t be considering the 8/16 either. 4/8 has done ok, just trying to get the amount of time it takes to edit or encode videos down. Though I ve been slacking on the videos pretty good this fall…
> 
> - WillliamMSP


When I built my last PC, I was lucky enough to live 10 min from the Fry's in San Diego. It was very handy to have something so close, especially when I realized I forgot to order parts that I needed (cables that weren't included, etc.)

There's a Fry's up here, but it's really out of the way. I've been in once so far.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Thank goodness for The Great British Bake-off.

Today is the wife's first day of work after four months of maternity leave and it's also the boy's first day of winter break, leaving me as the sole caretaker of a four month old and 5 year old. Just as I was thinking I might have to crack open a bottle of liquid coping skills, I had the bright idea of putting the baby in front of her favorite TV program. Well, 'favorite' in that it calms her down and sometimes puts her to sleep. It worked - she's napping.

I might just make it 'til noon after all.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, Bill, I feel ya. The first year of was the hardest for me with both the kids. The only coddling I'm comfortable with is Fridge's cupcakes.


----------



## Brit

> Thank goodness for The Great British Bake-off.
> 
> ... I had the bright idea of putting the baby in front of her favorite TV program. Well, favorite in that it calms her down and sometimes puts her to sleep. It worked - she s napping.
> 
> I might just make it til noon after all.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


It has that affect on me as well Bill.


----------



## ToddJB

Did our (now) annual Santa Train trip in the mountains this weekend.

Friday:









Saturday: 









Train ride itself was an actual bust. Waited on the train for an hour and half for them to tell us the brakes weren't working right so they canceled the ride. But Santa still made it right by still making his rounds. Kids did great considering the situation.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone planning on making something good for Christmas dinner? Trying to decide between Lamb roast or Rib Roast. Depends on what Costco has when I stop by today. I didn't do anything for Thanksgiving so I figured I'd try something fancier this year for Christmas.


----------



## chrisstef

"Then we played bones, and I'm yelling domino"


----------



## terryR

Looks like a blast, Todd. Lovely log cabin!

My wife took my new truck to work this morning. Says the heated steering wheel is awesome. Wondering how long till she fills it with gasoline? the horror!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Train difficulties aside, still looks like a good time.

A couple weekends ago, we took the boy to see the CP Holiday Train. It was pretty cold, but the boy was having fun and enjoying the lights, train and concert. Then it turned out that he was lying to me about his hands and feel being warm, I asked him literally every few minutes, because he wanted to stick out the concert with the hopes of Santa making an appearance at the end. Kid's feet were too cold to walk by the time he fessed up - I was SO not happy with the whole Santa thing that night.

J - Christmas (and Christmas Eve) dinner will be with family - I might make a pecan pie to bring along, but that's about it. BTW. did you ever give that newly seasoned pan a test run?


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, It's been my main pan now since I seasoned it. Trying to build up the seasoning the more I use it. It's still not as good as my 10" skillet, but that 10" skillet has been doing daily duty for a couple years now. I'd say the seasoning with flax seed oil worked well. I still use the 10" for eggs for now, but normal stuff goes into the 12". I'll be using both for pan pizza tonight.


----------



## shampeon

Our VW wagon is part of Dieselgate, and we're about to 86 it back to the dealer for some of that sweet, sweet settlement $$. But Terry, note the signage:


----------



## terryR

Looks like a good idea!

How naughty of VW to skew a few small facts. LOL. I love diesel engines! But, then again, I've never lived in serious cold as some of you girls do.

The first auto I bought, and financed, was VW Rabbit diesel. 1984 model. $7200. avg44 mpg with a teen driver. My Dad pumped gas in it…drove for 4 miles…dead in the water. Will look for stickers to add to the Platinum!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Its go time for my #1 homey. His wife went to the doctor this morning feeling pretty crappy. They sent her to the hospital to get checked out and they think its a form of preclampcia so they'll be inducing her today. 2 weeks early. Some good vibes, prayers, lit candles or bubba kush blessings for my dude.


----------



## theoldfart

Best of luck to your bro and his wife Stef. Getting ready to take off, be In LV in five hours then on to Sacramento.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Positive vibes going in that easterly direction, stef. Modern medicine has worked wonders with childbirth, but that still didn't make me feel any less nervous, even the second time round.



> Yeah, It s been my main pan now since I seasoned it. Trying to build up the seasoning the more I use it. It s still not as good as my 10" skillet, but that 10" skillet has been doing daily duty for a couple years now. I d say the seasoning with flax seed oil worked well. I still use the 10" for eggs for now, but normal stuff goes into the 12". I ll be using both for pan pizza tonight.
> 
> - jmartel


Okay, so it's a good jumpstart, but not the endgame? Good to know.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Didn't crack a beer 'til 1pm - I consider that a victory. Now scarfing some Shin Black; $2 instant ramen - when you want to feel fancy, but you're still on a budget. (Actually, I just love the stuff - Shin Black is a not-so-guilty pleasure.)


----------



## chrisstef

Much thanks fellas. Its their first and theyre definitively nervous.

Glad to see youre keeping your salt intake up Bill. I used to eat that stuff raw in college. (shakes head)


----------



## ShaneA

Raw? is that even possible? +2 man points

Also didn't know Ramen went for $2. I was thinking it was like .50ea? Bill gets the good stuff.


----------



## jmartel

> Didn t crack a beer til 1pm - I consider that a victory. Now scarfing some Shin Black; $2 instant ramen - when you want to feel fancy, but you re still on a budget. (Actually, I just love the stuff - Shin Black is a not-so-guilty pleasure.)
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Are you a wizard?

I've got a pack in front of me right now as well. Good stuff. Totally worth the $2 instead of the $0.25 packs.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Shane. I didn't eat the salt/seasoning packet however. But yea, raw. We had a pipeline into that good stuff in college. When ya ran outta easy mac and chef Boyardee the pickins were slim to curb those late night munchies.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Whaddaya think that dehydrated veggies grow on tress? Of course it's two bucks!


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Are you a wizard?
> 
> I ve got a pack in front of me right now as well. Good stuff. Totally worth the $2 instead of the $0.25 packs.
> 
> - jmartel


See? The others will learn.

Whenever I get a four pack, it's almost inevitable that I'll have ramen for lunch for the next four days.


----------



## darinS

> *William* - The Hill House has some awesome carvings in there as well, as I m sure you know. The pic of the men flanking the fireplace is what made me think of it. Thanks for showing us.
> 
> - darinS
> 
> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Yep. That's the place.


----------



## ToddJB

Demo, preclampcia is what brought Jack 7 weeks early. No bueno on moms. Lindsay literally lost 25lbs of straight water the night after he was born. The nurses were having a hard time keeping up with the catheter bag switches.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh damn. They just transferred her up to UConn medical as a precaution. She only started feeling bad this past weekend so hopefully they caught on early enough where there wont be many issues.


----------



## shampeon

Good thoughts heading east, Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"The missing "N" in the dealer sign only slightly worries me Terry." You're fuggin' awesome Shane.

I hate the avatar as well, seconded.

Wow! Cool kayak Duck!

Thanks for all the cold weather pictures guys.

Beautiful work Mos!

Nice camera work Mr. & Mrs. Blackstone.

Good luck to your buddy and wife Stef.

Thanks for all the reading material boys.


----------



## chrisstef

Buddys wife has been induced, is having contractions and is dialated. Baby is strong. Appreciate the thoughts and well wishes e-homies.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Prime rib and lobster tails for Christmas dinner. No messing around boys.


----------



## jmartel

Red ain't messin around. I ended up picking up a boneless leg of lamb. Word of advise, don't go into Costco this week. Bhoggin' nuts in there.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Red, do you have a mortiser and if not. How did you handle the mortises on that chair?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Domino XL - he's got a link to the blog here:



> Ask and you shall receive. Knock and the door will open.
> 
> http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/2016/12/onken-morris-chair.html
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## duckmilk

> Just as I was thinking I might have to crack open a bottle of liquid coping skills, I had the bright idea of putting the baby in front of her favorite TV program. Well, favorite in that it calms her down and sometimes puts her to sleep. It worked - she s napping.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


If you busted out that bottle and gave it to the kids that should work also ;-)



> Anyone planning on making something good for Christmas dinner?
> 
> - jmartel


Holiday breakfast suggestion.










Best wishes for your friend Stef.


----------



## TheFridge

Nothing like cupcakes for the holidays Todd…

Damn stet, if I knew before hand I could've given a hand. I've successfully delivered all 3 of mine.

And damn near dropped all of them. They are slippery little bastards let me tell you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Hey Red, do you have a mortiser and if not. How did you handle the mortises on that chair?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I do have a shopfox benchtop mortiser. But, like Bill said, that was my go-to before I got a domino XL.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol fridge. Slippery lil pigskin came for my buddy and wife early this morning. I bet their tired.


----------



## putty

> Prime rib and lobster tails for Christmas dinner. No messing around boys.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Good choice Red, that is what we had for thanksgiving. All cooked on the big green egg.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Decadence for the holidays. Yum grilled lobster!!!

Congrats buddy/wife.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> If you busted out that bottle and gave it to the kids that should work also ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


That's an idea on the table for today. I love the whole, "SLEEP?! I'm too tired to sleep!" routine.


----------



## ToddJB

At long last Frankencompressor found its final resting place


----------



## AnthonyReed

You got the lean-to completed? You weld/fabricate the compressor rack too? You're fuggin' pantologic.


----------



## jmartel

> You re fuggin pantologic.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Logical pants, indeed.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep, lean-to has been done for awhile now - spring, I think. And yeah, the tank rack is reissued bed frames. And I'm not pantoligic enough to know what that word meant - had to look it up.

Stef, any reports on everybody's health?


----------



## chrisstef

Also had to google.

As to health, mom's getting supplemented with magnesium and babygirl is doing very well. By the reports ive received, its all good in the hood. Appreciate ya asking Todd.


----------



## putty

That looks like a serious compressor Todd,
What is the Db level for the neighbors?


----------



## ToddJB

Putty, that's the glory with these big old compressors - they're super quiet. The only noise it makes is the air pulling into the pump - so if it becomes a problem, which I really don't see that happening, but if it does, I'll run the air intake into the attic, or I'll build a muffler box.


----------



## jmartel

So if you guys remember, back in Feb my wife got hit by a car when riding her bicycle to work. FINALLY got it all settled out with their insurance company today. Only took them 11 months to do. Damn that was a pain in the ass.


----------



## jmartel

I need to get me a compressor like that. My medium sized one that I picked up last year is pretty loud, even though it's an oiled pump. The big ones that I usually see onboard the ships I work on are fairly quiet. Can have a conversation while they are running (albeit at an increased level).


----------



## shampeon

Picked up 2 copper glue pots from eBay a while back, and this one has a small crack at the base. Any of you metal-heads think this is repairable without a welding rig?


----------



## ToddJB

Got a brazing rig?

I used a set up like this before I got a big boy torch set up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bernzomatic-Torch-Kit-Striker-Flux-Brush-Solder-OX2550-Basic-Torch-Head-/272434639288?hash=item3f6e5eb1b8:g:0G0AAOSwcLxYGPg2


----------



## bandit571

I picked up a bottle of Irish Cough Medicine…..aka jameson. Seems to have rid the "tickle" I had going on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fascinating.


----------



## DanKrager

> Picked up 2 copper glue pots from eBay a while back, and this one has a small crack at the base. Any of you potl-heads think this is repairable without a welding rig?
> - shampeon


There. I fixed it for ya, Shamp.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

In that case DanK ….. yes its repairable but youre gonna need a lot of resin, Shamp. Once you get enough bowl / bong scrapings together I'm gonna need you to form it into a big ball. You might wanna wear gloves for this. Probably gonna need a little more than a softball. Now take that softball of black gooey goodness and place it in your Chester Copperpot (just named it for ya, name that movie). Get that little blow torch and heat that fugger up until your eyes bleed and they look like 2 piss holes in the snow. Its should start to soften up and once it does find a crappy dinner plate the wife wont miss. Lay that plate over the softball and push down. Let cool. Get munchies. Make glue.


----------



## shampeon

This is a lot more complicated than woodworking, Stef. Tolerances seem to be higher.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha!


----------



## chrisstef

By the time you work up enough res your tolences will be higher, you are correct sir.


----------



## duckmilk

Hey Shamp, now you have one glue pot and a pot to pi$$ in :-O


----------



## shampeon

Yup, Duck. Technically, I have 3. Luxury!

Todd, I've never brazed anything before, but no time like the present, huh?


----------



## shampeon

Looks like Kevin is in for a wet Christmas. He can wave to all the luxury SUVs on their way to spinning out up in Emigrant Gap.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, what a twisted road that is!


----------



## ToddJB

Ian, it's pretty simple. If I were doing it, I'd drill a little hole at the end of each side of the crack (to keep the crack from growing), grind or file a V into the crack from the outside. Pre-heat the area with the big torch, then just fill the crack with some flux and braze it up. File, grinder, sand the finish to your liking.

People state this is the best color match rod.

https://www.amazon.com/Harris-0620F1-Silver-PhosCopper-Brazing/dp/B002BY8K6Y

Regular stuff would be silver in color

Actually, according to the link above if you were to use that rod no flux would be required - just heat.


----------



## duckmilk

Propane or MAPP gas Todd?


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, we are in Auburn and Nevada City, 12-18" sure sounds good to me.


----------



## ToddJB

I prefer MAPP, Duck. Gets hotter


----------



## jmartel

Just because I know it will annoy Stef, here's a buffalo chicken pizza from last night.


----------



## TheFridge

When I was 16 I heard it was awesome to use really hot water in a bong. I didn't have a bong so I used an empty milk gallon.

Problem with thin plastic milk gallons is that they don't hold their shape really well with really hot water. Especially under vacuum when trying to compile a nice jug of smoke.

The effect of hot water entering your lungs can take awhile to recover from.

I just heard that… I didn't actually try it…

Ok. It was me. I thought I was gonna die.


----------



## shampeon

It's…it's just that the PURPOSE of bongwater is to…to cool off the smoke…so I don't really get why you'd….


----------



## ShaneA

Yes…cold water Fridge. Ice cubes are helpful, just make sure when they melt the water doesn't pass up thru the stem….at least that is what I heard.


----------



## TheFridge

Sometimes… when your a teenager… you do really stupid things and survive man…


----------



## duckmilk

That explains a lot of things Fridge ;-)


----------



## shampeon

The sheer breadth of stupidity I displayed as teenager (give or take a few years) is impressive, in retrospect.

Unlike now. I'm full of wisdom now.


----------



## Brit

> Wow, what a twisted road that is!
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck that statement made me shiver because I remembered this road at Lysefjorden in Norway which I happened upon quite by chance. I drove down it at night in the fog with my wife and daughter screaming their heads off all the way down. I was in a 15 year old manual transmission Ford Mondeo which had done 115,000 miles and was still on its original clutch. Had to stop at the bottom to change my underwear, but other than that it was a blast.


----------



## chrisstef

Bong water boarding sounds terrible fridge. D'ya clear the jug?

Holy hell andy. I woulda walked. I can smell the clutch smoke.

Not a bad lookin pie jmart. I think, with a lil practice, i might still be able to throw the dough. Spent 4 month making pizzas one summer. I didnt realize it at the time but the guy i worked for blew a ridiculous amount of coke on a daily basis there. Pizza was slammin though.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Duck that statement made me shiver because I remembered this road at Lysefjorden in Norway which I happened upon quite by chance. I drove down it at night in the fog with my wife and daughter screaming their heads off all the way down. I was in a 15 year old manual transmission Ford Mondeo which had done 115,000 miles and was still on its original clutch. Had to stop at the bottom to change my underwear, but other than that it was a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brit


As I cyclist, seeing that picture makes me want to ride that road really, really badly.

....and then I remember that I'm a 200lb cyclist and that my brakes would be smoking on the way down and my legs and lungs would be screaming on the long, slow way up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Damn, Stef. Ain't you about ready to ditch to Jayhawk persona? I can't remember the transgression that brought you to this point anymore, but it surely we're approaching 'cruel and unusual' in the punishment realm…

EDIT: Andy, that'd be an awesome road in the daytime, but definitely would suck as a "happened upon" route! My only compare is coming down Pike's Peek in CO; there are break check stations on that one.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Yup, Duck. Technically, I have 3. Luxury!
> 
> Todd, I ve never brazed anything before, but no time like the present, huh?
> 
> - shampeon


Shamp, a buddy ofrom mine used to say of remodeling projects, "if you don't have enough nerve to attack a $5,000 pile of lumber with a circular saw, you probably shouldn't own a house anyway".

Same kind of thing here, fire up that torch.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> When I was 16 I heard it was awesome to use really hot water in a bong. I didn t have a bong so I used an empty milk gallon.
> 
> Problem with thin plastic milk gallons is that they don t hold their shape really well with really hot water. Especially under vacuum when trying to compile a nice jug of smoke.
> 
> The effect of hot water entering your lungs can take awhile to recover from.
> 
> I just heard that… I didn t actually try it…
> 
> Ok. It was me. I thought I was gonna die.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## jmartel

> I didnt realize it at the time but the guy i worked for blew a ridiculous amount of coke on a daily basis there.
> - chrisstef


From what I gather, not uncommon in most kitchens. Hell, there was a clip on one of the food network cooking shows that inadvertently showed someone doing it before realizing they got caught. I didn't notice it in my time working in restaurants, but I also wasn't with the line cooks.


----------



## 489tad

Why when your standing in line say at the Fed Ex. The customer is confused on how to ship a secret Santa without her address, the phone rings and a caller gets to cut the line? 
Merry Christmas Fellas!


----------



## chrisstef

The original bet was 2 months duration Smitty. I'm getting close. January 11th I believe. JayT did say that I can undo the pain when UConn gets above .500 All it'll take is a win on Friday at 2:30 against Auburn. Watched a bit of the Creighton game last night, they look pretty tough.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Amazing Fridge.

Looks delicious JPisan.

That's insane Andy. What was the elevation loss top to bottom?

HAHA! @ coke fueled pie.

Not sure I understand what happened Dan… but yeah, people huh?

Those fuggers better win, I'm tired of looking at that bird Stef.


----------



## terryR

Holy brake dust, that road in Norway makes me dizzy just looking at it! That sort of stuff also makes me wanna drag the bike to the top and have a go. Crazy!

LOL @ line cooks.


----------



## JayT

I might have been a bit more forgiving if it hadn't taken stef eight months to comply with the stakes of the bet. I'm rooting for Auburn on Friday. 

And, yes, Creighton looks scary good when their shooting is on. That New Year's Eve match-up with Villanova ought to be a good one.


----------



## terryR

OK, what the heck, Go Auburn!


----------



## 7Footer

Howdy fellas. Yeah, go UConn, I hate that avatar too Steffer.

Holy moly that Norway road is insane.

Stef I keep forgetting, but at home my original NES may have RC Pro Am in it right now, keep forgetting to find it and look. Have been holding on to my original NES considering making a new wooden case for it, someday, lol.

WOW, some idea you had there Fridge. hahaha. I once took a b-rip with a bong full of vodka, it was about the same feeling, I thought I was gonna die.

My best friends brother works for Benchmade, got a couple of auto-open CLA Family knives for myself and Pops. It's unbelievable how perfect this knife fits my hand, the design is flawless. Full chub.


----------



## ToddJB

Benchmade is my favorite, 7. But since TSA has taken 2 of them I won't drop the cash anymore. Actually I don't even carry a knife anymore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice 7, congrats man. Auto-open? Spring involved? My knife has a nib on the back that you move with your index finger to flick it open, I love that feature.


----------



## Mosquito

Benchmade looks awesome 7

--

One last fly-by before the holidays

The 2017 Calendar has now been created and published!




  






More Info and Ordering Info Can Be Found Here


----------



## JayT

I have one Benchmade, a Mini Griptilian from Cabela's with the D2 steel blade. It's my favorite folding knife for comfort and edge retention. D2 can be tough to sharpen, but since I've got diamond plates anyways . . .

Never been a fan of automatic knives, but if you want to send me one of those, 7, I'd be glad to test it and see about revising that opinion.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Fellas!

They are nice, Benchmade will also sharpen them for free, for life. It shaves hair straight out of the box.

I think it might win you over JayT.

Yeah T, auto-open. There must be some spring action in side but you can't see it, that little nib locks and unlocks the blade.

Doubt I'll travel with it, but if I did I'd stash it somewhere in a checked bag. A few weeks ago I went to a Blazers game and forgot I had my former favorite knife on me, it was a groomsman gift from my buddy, they were like "yeah it's going in the garbage" ... um no, fuggin ran about 3/4 a mile back to the car to drop it off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool! Thank you.

"... fuggin ran about 3/4 a mile back to the car to drop it off." - It's ridiculous that a pocket knife is now contraband. I've had to make the run back to the car myself, a few times when attending concerts.


----------



## JayT

Meanwhile, my wife and I went to a jazz concert a couple weeks ago. Security made her open her purse so they could do a check - they were checking all bags. Meanwhile, I'm standing there in jeans and a sport coat and was never checked. There could have been anything under the coat. Since we'd just come from her office party where I'd had a couple glasses of wine, I wasn't carrying, but would have been on any other night and did have a folding knife in my pocket. Not sure what their "security check" was actually trying to accomplish.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I used to have a Benchmade Bali-song a lifetime ago. Cut myself more than a few times, of course, but got quite good with both the left and the right hand. Wonder what happened to that thing?


----------



## summerfi

I've been to Norway, but I didn't see that particular road. The thing that impressed me about their roads is how narrow they are. Sure is beautiful country though. That road is far worse, but it reminded me a little of the Greer Grade in northern Idaho. You start off at the top of the mountain near where this first pic was taken and end up down below at that bridge via a series of switchbacks like the one in the second pic. These pics were taken in 1970 when I worked there for the summer.


----------



## WillliamMSP

New toys arrived today -










Both PM-V11. Love the feel/balance of the chisel and the plane is impressive, too. Was so looking forward to their arrival, but the day has wiped me out enough that I dunno if I'll drag myself downstairs to give 'em a whirl today or not.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Bill.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Thanks! I couldn't resist, so I hit the chisel with a loaded strop and it was paring endgrain beautifully. Unfortunately, I didn't heed the warning about the sharp lands and I also cut my finger beautifully, so I took a minute and eased those a bit, too. Now, the only unfortunate thing is that I'll probably have to get more of these damn fine chisels.


----------



## Tim457

Todd are we talking, take the knife from you because you were trying to bring it on the plane, or take it out of your checked luggage?

Sweet, Bill. I think I'm sold on the PM-V11 steel, those chisels may be what I upgrade to eventually.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, in my pocket as I was trying to get on a plane. Totally might fault both times.


----------



## chrisstef

Im feeling a tool spree in my short term future. Really eyeballing some decent carving tools. A v gouge, skew chisel and a couple other gouges. Thinkin ill buy once n cry once and go with pfiels.
Then maybe a new fence for the Tablesaw and some tasty timber slices.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, let me know what you find for pricing. I need to get these








I have to do a shell carving for my dressing table.


----------



## chrisstef

Will do OF. Ive looked around at the sets and some of them offer too much redundance for me. I might end up just going the singles route. Id really like a skew, a fishtail and a v groove and then random sweeps as i need them but we'll see. Im also a cash guy when it comes to my fun money and have vary little patience. It'll likely be a woodcraft run.


----------



## putty

Shop time today, Walnut bottle openers.
Duck, the one on the top is for you.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Pfeil is the way to go Stef. Bit the bullet and spend the $.










Should say bite the bullet. I have some old Addis chisels, but for new off the shelf, Pfeil is hard to beat.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Stef I figured that. I just didn't realize they were 30-40 bucks a pop!

Hmmm Paul, that's gotta be a mortgage payment or two.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow! Thanks Putty! Do I come get it or are you going to visit my shop?

I actually went to visit my 88 yo buddy in Denton today, after I helped another buddy put a top on a cabinet I helped him install yesterday. So much for my days off lol.


----------



## theoldfart

An Important note to the collective follows:

Three grandchildren can be tiring. That is all, carry on


----------



## duckmilk

At least they don't live with you Kev ;-)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Note to Kevin:

One grandchild can be tiring. I bought him a corded Dirt Devil for Christmas. What can I say, the kid loves vacuums. He wore out all of my rechargeable vacuums. He loves the shop vac and dust collector.


----------



## TheFridge

Ha! I went to get my kids an after dinner treat and my son wanted the cordless vacuum.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ha! I went to get my kids an after dinner treat and my son wanted the cordless vacuum.
> 
> - TheFridge


Maybe that is what I should have sent my granddaughters for Christmas. My son probably would have appreciated that.


----------



## putty

> Ha! I went to get my kids an after dinner treat and my son wanted the cordless vacuum.
> 
> - TheFridge


What kind of guy doesn't like a little suction every now and then


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Ha! I went to get my kids an after dinner treat and my son wanted the cordless vacuum.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> What kind of guy doesn t like a little suction every now and then
> 
> - putty


Takes after Grandpa.


----------



## Hammerthumb

My wife went to visit last night. The SIL had hidden the upright from him. Wife said lil Bubba (Fridge can appreciate
that) was wandering around asking where the vacuum was. Funny thing, one corner of their living room is the cleanest part of the house!


----------



## TheFridge

I don't like to be disturbed when I'm cleaning my room…

I hear you hammer. If my kids start a vacuum then the place where it is and the first foot in front of and behind it won't need to be vacuumed for the next 5 years.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heh. Must be the Pfeil Christmas. That's what I asked for too.


----------



## CL810

I just got their 1/8" PVM chisel and I agree. Waiting for next free shipping offer to buy more.



> Now, the only unfortunate thing is that I ll probably have to get more of these damn fine chisels.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I just got their 1/8" PVM chisel and I agree. Waiting for next free shipping offer to buy more.
> 
> - CL810


I just got a mailer the other day - they're going to have free shipping ($40+) from Dec 23rd - Jan 4th. I'm tempted to get another chisel, but I might just do a high-angle blade for the LAJ.


----------



## TheFridge

Guys. They do make credit cards for stuff like that. It's even better when it's not tied to an account your wife can check regularly


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Guys. They do make credit cards for stuff like that. It s even better when it s not tied to an account your wife can check regularly
> 
> - TheFridge


Are we still talking about the suction fixation?


----------



## theoldfart

All I said was my grandkids were tiring me out. Where did the suction come from?

Also handy to have an architect in the family. My daughter helped me design an urn for my moms ashes.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tryin to give you a tip OF. Buy um a vacuum!


----------



## woodcox

That's good to hear, Kevin.

I'm slowly collecting gouges, a couple pfeil and some old ones too. 
One showed up today for example:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Are there any good sites to buy single carving tools online? Pfeil or otherwise. Woodcraft gets you on the shipping.

I tried one H.Taylor from LV. Looks like a nice tool, but it didn't come nearly as sharp as the pfeils do.

4 day weekend. Kick me in the jimmy if I even think about the railroad. Gotta enjoy the time.


----------



## DanKrager

I can testify that Pfeil works as well as if not better than the best vintage Addis. I have a couple other vintage brands that do well, too. I'm impressed every time I use any of the ones I have at how smoothly and easily they slice even the toughest woods. With a 20 mm #9 spoon (20/9 ??) I can carve out a deep soup ladle in hard maple in just a few minutes. That set Kevin posted looks like it would be perfect for a shell carving, though I can't quite make out how the 25/10 and the 25/6 are configured. If they are back bents, they would work but if you've never used one before it will take quite a bit of practice to do well with it. And I've found them tough to sharpen consistently because access to the bevel is limited.

Finally got an auger file! It's one from India, but it will last as long as I need it I think.

DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thought some of you guys might enjoy this pic. It's my girls helping turn bud vases for their teachers last night.


----------



## putty

Nice Red,

I need to get my daughter to turn some things, hard to find time in her schedule with gymnastics, band and, school.


----------



## Tim457

Nice Red. That's a way better gift than a coffee mug.


----------



## chrisstef

Spirit is strong this year










(Picture orientation is not)


----------



## WillliamMSP

Had to buy a bottle of bourbon for the pecan pie that I baked to bring to Christmas Eve dinner. I think I can find something to do with the remaining 24.4 ounces.


----------



## bandit571

Prefer mine a bit more "irish" 









And yes, that is the way it looked, after about five fingers worth…...Tullamore Dew.

Currently have a bottle of Jameson on the counter….....not sure I should be having any, after taking a few Norco pain meds…..knee is still sore and creaky….making me a Grumpy Old grandpa…..


----------



## duckmilk

Aw, have another Bandit and tomorrow let us know how it went ;-)

Cool to have the kids in the shop Red.

WC, was that gouge damaged? Kinda looks boogered in the pic.


----------



## jmartel

Parents got me the Nova G3 chuck deal from Woodcraft for Christmas. Guess that means I need to do more turning now.


----------



## woodcox

Duck, I think it survived. It is pretty poorly honed and the bevel is a little crooked. I didn't see it until I felt the edge graze me when I set it on the counter. I hope my mail man is ok.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Spirit is strong this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Picture orientation is not)
> 
> - chrisstef


Please tell me that you put some rum in there before you did that ;-)


----------



## WillliamMSP

He couldn't even get the picture straight - he's got some kind of juice in there.


----------



## TheFridge

Xmas party result: shelix for dewalt, LN no 1, LN 51 (ordered), 100$, DVD/bluray player and 5.1 surround sound set.

Racked the eff up!


----------



## WillliamMSP

That's a helluva haul, Fridge. Kudos!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Spoiled brat. Elec shop must be doing good. I won some award a work, so hopefully my bonus will be extra special.

I admit, whenever I need a laugh, I just look at Fridges bondo pics on his bench post. Gets me every time:


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks bud! I'm still jacked!


----------



## TheFridge

Fake it until you make it. It's working well for me so far Red.

Well, when my wife needs a laugh. She just looks at me. I laugh with her too.

But sometimes.

I cry on the inside.


----------



## jmartel

I don't think I ever put up any photos of Machu Picchu. Now that it's been 2 months since I got back, I guess I can put a couple up.










From on top of the mountain behind the ruins









And the wife wanted a photo feeding the Alpacas/Llamas. I believe this is a Guanaco.










The stonework was amazing. No mortar used. Tighter joints than some woodworkers.










Overlooking Cusco, Peru.










And one from Galapagos. Yours truly with a tortoise. They would get mad and hiss at me when I tried to ride them.


----------



## ToddJB

Dag, Fridge, that's a ridiculously awesome haul. You should post a picture of yourself rolling naked in it.

Awesome shots and killer trip, Jmart.


----------



## CL810

Fridge, you must have photos of your boss doing something very inappropriate. ;-)



> Xmas party result: shelix for dewalt, LN no 1, LN 51 (ordered), 100$, DVD/bluray player and 5.1 surround sound set.
> 
> Racked the eff up!
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Dag, Fridge, that s a ridiculously awesome haul. You should post a picture of yourself rolling naked in it.
> 
> Awesome shots and killer trip, Jmart.
> 
> - ToddJB


That is a heck of a haul, but please, please no!


----------



## chrisstef

He sure does DanK. Its just too bad Fridge is in the pics too.

I'm all in on Todd's request just because it'll skeeve Yeti out. Id like to toss in the option of Fridge being covered in cosmoline. The grand finale could be a mineral spirits bath for everyone and everything.

Nice pics jmart. Stuck up friggin turtles not accepting riders. I mean you traveled all the way to that damn island and that's the respect you get. Pssh. Eff them turtles.


----------



## TheFridge

The Christmas haul isnt over yet! Though it won't compare.

Me covered in Vaseline? Doable…


----------



## JayT

> Me covered in Vaseline? Doable…
> 
> - TheFridge


You mean there's not already pictures of that out there, somewhere? Shocking.

And, no, that doesn't mean I want to see them. The Bondo induced a belly laugh, the very idea of Todd's request is giving a much less pleasant abdominal reaction.


----------



## WillliamMSP

The thought of anyone rolling around with a helical cutterhead is wince-inducing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It'll do way more than just skeeve me out! Given that good tools are are typically sharp and hold an edge well, rolling around with them might be better done with medicated Vaseline to reduce the chance of infection between the time of laceration and treatment.


----------



## terryR

Cool shots, J.

Congrats, fridge, on all the tools. Cannot wait to see LN1.

No tools for me this year, except










After one tank of fuel, I'm in love! Heated leather seats are quite nice. I found the manual setting for the tranny; awesome to shift 870 lb-ft of torque. Squished one M&M on the floor. Spilled some cat litter on the back leather seats. Has a built in step ladder to help old men step up in the bed. Nice.

Only problem, my face is cramped from constantly smiling!

edit, 18mpg


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Terry. My lariat has heated and cooled seat too. The cooled seats are great at preventing swass (sweaty a…) lawlz.

My ecoboost gets about 18 too. Bhog hasn't coerced me into modding it as of yet.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, your pic is the exact antithesis of Fat guy in a little coat


----------



## summerfi

Ummm….I have to ask, Terry, how tall is Mrs. Terry? When someone can walk underneath the side view mirror without bumping their head, that's either a big truck or a tiny person.


----------



## terryR

Both, Bob.
my wife is under 5' tall, weighs 80 pounds wet.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm pretty sure that's a tax write off Terry ^


----------



## TheFridge

It's a cut little bugger but it's gonna earn its keep.

Thank god. Photobucket works for once.

Remote start and heated/ cooled seats are the ish. Especially in summer with black leather. Not once this summer did I regret buying a truck with a black interior.

Progress










Have some hide glue and some old brown glue on the way to try out on this project.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, what happened to your gray truck?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Prefer mine a bit more "irish"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that is the way it looked, after about five fingers worth…...Tullamore Dew.
> 
> Currently have a bottle of Jameson on the counter….....not sure I should be having any, after taking a few Norco pain meds…..knee is still sore and creaky….making me a Grumpy Old grandpa…..
> 
> - bandit571


Combine them both… Jamesons and eggnog go really well together.. said the voice of experience.

Last work day before the Christmas break. Shopping all done, a couple of good books to read over the break, stocked up on cigars last night…. Life is good. Thanks for the laughs this year guys!


----------



## ToddJB

What's ya making there, Fridge?


----------



## JayT

My vehicle has heated and cooled leather seats, too. In summer, they're heated and cooled in the winter. Remote start is awesome in winter, though. I need to start a new truck fund. Hoping to get 3-4 more years out of the current one. If I start saving the equivalent of a payment now every month, then should be able to pay cash for the next one and not have to finance.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> My vehicle has heated and cooled leather seats, too. In summer, they re heated and cooled in the winter. Remote start is awesome in winter, though. I need to start a new truck fund. Hoping to get 3-4 more years out of the current one. If I start saving the equivalent of a payment now every month, then should be able to pay cash for the next one and not have to finance.
> 
> - JayT


Debt is someone else's claim on your future. We have not had a car payment or credit card payment in over 10 years.


----------



## JayT

> Debt is someone else s claim on your future.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Yep, and I failed on that front for quite a while after college. Finally got debt free about eight years ago and my wife has always been really good about managing money since I met her. Credit cards are all paid off monthly and our only debt is the rapidly decreasing mortgage, as we pay extra each month. We did take loans out when purchasing both of the current vehicles (mine six years ago and hers four years ago) but paid each of them off in less than two years and should be in a position to not have to do loans in the future. It's a very good feeling.

My current truck is a 2001 with just over 100k miles. At the amount I drive, I'm figuring it'll be 3-4 years before it really starts nickel and diming us to the extent we need to upgrade. If it goes longer, great, if not, we'll have to do something sooner, but I don't see any reason to jump into a new vehicle just because we can when the old one is still in decent shape.


----------



## Slyy

Red - Nice chair and great daughters there too. Swass and Swalls are two serious impediments to summertime fun.

Fridge - Sheelix and a No. 1, new to you or a work in progress?

JShell - that trip looks like it was amazing, Machu Pichu is on a short list of places to go.

Pro-tip to having an awesome early Christmas Present: a BIL who is a Chemist:









And I Hope Santa was up on his Employers' Insurance:









We also got a new Ramen Noodle place, it is fuggin' amazing


----------



## jmartel

Heated leather seats are awesome. Our lesbaru has them. Wish we would have waited for the 2017's though as they have a heated steering wheel. Doesn't really get hot enough in Seattle to require cooled seats. Paid off the loan on the car with some of the profits from our house.

I've got one school loan left that has less than 1% interest that I won't be paying off early, and as of yesterday, a mortgage that I'm going to try and pay off early.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Thought some of you guys might enjoy this pic. It s my girls helping turn bud vases for their teachers last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That's awesome!


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats, JMart. Gonna try to move this weekend?

Sly, I'm not following what's going on in the mason jar.


----------



## jmartel

Start moving stuff over into the garage/outbuilding, but we won't be moving permanently until Jan/Feb. I've gotta do some plumbing and electrical work before I want to move in. Plus our apartment lease isn't up until end of Feb anyway.

Springtime I'll be looking for bids to build a standalone shop. Probably 24×24ish or 24×28.

And I love ramen places. So good.


----------



## Slyy

> Sly, I m not following what s going on in the mason jar.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd: Mineral Oil, but in the mineral oil: Elemental Sodium.
Alkali Metals are, in a word: Reactive.


----------



## chrisstef

Grats jmart. Good luck on the move man.

I can dig that jake. My bil has his pyrotechnics license so i can appreciate that. Ill be seeing him tonight and hoping he brought some fun with him.

Peppers been stuhhffed.


----------



## Slyy

Hawt Dag Demo, prosciutto in those peppers?


----------



## chrisstef

Wrapped around provolone, yes jake.

And uconn goes down another point guard. Concussion to go along with some stitches. Out on his feet then faceplants. Yowch. Were gonna be playing walk ons any minute now.


----------



## JayT

You still got any eligibility left? Maybe you can recruit 7, too.

Not looking good for an avatar change any time soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. All im worth is 5 fouls and a 2 game suspension.


----------



## JayT

Hey, that puts you ahead of Grayson Allen.


----------



## JayT

Overtime. You've got a chance, dude!


----------



## chrisstef

They gave it hell. The avatar remains though.


----------



## lysdexic

Wishing you guys a merry Christmas.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, A little jury box to try some different stuff on. Like tiny half blind dts and tiny cabriole legs.

Sly, new to me. I've had them about 20 hours and haven't been able to mess with either. I think I'm going into withdrawal from lack of shoptime.


----------



## theoldfart

And to you and yours as well Scotty.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks.

Stef - I just wanted to let you know that you were a very important person in a recent interior decorating project. My wife wants a wood wall. You know a shabby chic/pallet wood kind of thing. She found some "Barnwood" at a antique store. It turned out to be some old painted siding from an early 1900s home. Obviously it was lead paint. I did a Google search on reclaimed wood and lead paint, it's hazards and legality. Lo and behold a post by you on lumbejocks came up.

Your post convinced my wife to return that crap. I just don't need to introduce lead paint into my home.

I appreciate ya


----------



## Slyy

First Christmas in the new place and working on the Sprouts and the Old Fashioned









And the BIL's wrapped gift to me his year:









Fridge - what kinda jointer (planer?) is that head going in?

Scott - All the Merry Christmas and Holidays to you as well!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Spent a good two hours with a few thousand other people waiting in line to see a holiday display and to get the kid an audience with Santa. Ugh.

Question on mortise chisels - I have a 1/2" Narex that I've used when putting together some shop furniture, but now I'm thinking about a smaller one that'll be used for household furniture: chairs, benches, desks, tables, etc. I'm thinking that I'll do one of the new Veritas mortise chisels (Derek has some good things to say on them on another forum) in either the 1/4" or 5/16". I know that one of the rules of thumb is 1/3 of the tenon stock, but another rule of thumb seems to be to use what ya got. Any reason to go with one vs the other or just flip a coin and work with what I get?


----------



## duckmilk

Merry Christmas to you too Scotty, and the same to all you other demented followers of this thread 

Bill, a 3/8" is a really versatile chisel, especially on 3/4" stock.

Jmart, thanks for the pics. That one of the wall looks like they used stone pegs for tenons.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Thanks.
> 
> Stef - I just wanted to let you know that you were a very important person in a recent interior decorating project. My wife wants a wood wall. You know a shabby chic/pallet wood kind of thing. She found some "Barnwood" at a antique store. It turned out to be some old painted siding from an early 1900s home. Obviously it was lead paint. I did a Google search on reclaimed wood and lead paint, it s hazards and legality. Lo and behold a post by you on lumbejocks came up.
> 
> Your post convinced my wife to return that crap. I just don t need to introduce lead paint into my home.
> 
> I appreciate you.
> 
> - lysdexic


Great. That pinterest barn wood shelf above my crapper probably has lead based paint. That explains the rash.


----------



## duckmilk

This one



> The stonework was amazing. No mortar used. Tighter joints than some woodworkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## lysdexic

This is the post that swayed us. This was a few weeks ago.



> Like bruce said above any level of lead is dangerous especially for children under 5. In construction i see lead measured differently than in ppm and im far from smart enough to convert it but the safe level of lead in soil is 200 ppm. Im pretty sure 7500 ppm is screaming high.
> 
> Now if the paint isnt defective it poses little harm unless someone chewed on it. If it is loose and flaking the way we handle it in the field is by scraping the loose paint off, collecting the chips and encapsulatling the paint with what amounts to a heavy primer. Mind you this is done in a full containment under negative pressure with tyvex suits and respirators as well as monitoring blood lead levels. Any sanding or abrading would need to be done in conjunction with a hepa vac attached directly to the tool.
> 
> If that wood is the perfect match for what you want to do id be more than happy to scrounge up some info on a clear encapsulant product for you. Just send me a message.
> 
> Fwiw - the shop was full of crap saying it was only in white paint. Lead paint comes in all colors. Isnt white the base color of all paints anyway?
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, thanks for the pics. That one of the wall looks like they used stone pegs for tenons.
> 
> - duckmilk


That's my understanding of it as well. The nice stonework was reserved for temples and other religious buildings. The other ones weren't quite as nice. Those used mortar.


----------



## jmartel

Went over to the new house today and grabbed some photos for you bhoggers.



















Nice giant windows inside. Casings need replaced, but it's nice to have. Wood fireplace that I'll probably replace with a propane one.










Outbuilding that will be torn down in the spring. New shop to take the same spot.










Rest of the yard behind the shop. Taken from the listing since I didn't get a good shot today. Probably will be putting in fruit trees back here.


----------



## duckmilk

Re: replace the fireplace, do you mean just run propane to it and propane logs or such? I like the space in the yard. Congratulations! Are you going to have a mini "First Christmas" there this weekend or are you allowed to? One last fire in the old fireplace with some eggnog would be a great early homecoming.


----------



## jmartel

Probably replace it with a whole new propane insert, seal off the chimney except for what's needed for the new one, etc. I want to put in a propane tank for the kitchen so I can have a gas stove anyway.

Probably not going to do much over there until after the new year.


----------



## TheFridge

Sly, it's for my dewalt 735 planer. Already have one for the jointer and it is awesome. It'll be awesomer when I don't have to change knives.


----------



## Slyy

JMortgage - gas or wood burning there in the backyard?
Also, great looking space for some shop upgrades! Looks like a wonderful place for the future! Look forward to more on it and the move.

I've honestly thought of getting a lead blood level test; with all the old school tool restore I think it is at least a valid concern and lead chelation therapy is very effective. Anyone else ever go down that road with all the old tools we have around this place?

The Tenderloin is done, with enough cooking to console all tastes in the house


----------



## duckmilk

I remember as a kid (50+ years ago) chewing on flaking paint. It never seemed to aff..ff..fect me th-th..ough.


----------



## jmartel

Just a normal wood burning firepit in the backyard. There's no gas available on the Island, unfortunately. I would be putting in an above ground propane tank. Wouldn't need to be big, just enough for the stove and fireplace.

There's already 100amp service to the outbuilding, which is good.

It should be a crime to serve tenderloin past medium. That's the whole point of tenderloin. To be tender. Going past that is counterproductive. Other cuts, sure. You at least still get lots of flavor in the medium-well to well done ranges.


----------



## Slyy

Can't disagree JLoin, but one of them was tapered to about half diameter on one end, so as a buy product those afraid of red/pink found their happy spot while the rest of us actually enjoyed the meat.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a MIL that is afraid of that as well. She got me a gift card to Omaha Steaks one year. When she came out to visit, the wife made me make some of those steaks for her. Was sad to have to throw it back on the grill and burn the crap out of it to appease her. Waste of a good steak.


----------



## putty

Jmart, Could you gut the building and make a nice shop out of it, with the garage it looks plenty big.


----------



## jmartel

It's falling down and rotting out at the bottom. Plus the right side is only about half as deep as the shop. It'd take less time to just demolish and build a new one. I'll be able to save the garage door and opener at least I think.

In the garage they dug a pit so they could get under a vehicle, as well. Not exactly up to code.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Jmart, that place looks great.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Merry Christmas to all!

Jmart - 
1. replacing the wood burning fireplace? Why?
2. I'm going to use those pics of stonework to show my masons that they have it easy!
3. By the way, nice looking spread.
4. Good to hear from you Scotty! Wishing you the best this Christmas. Glad Stef was able to provide good info for ya.
5. Lead based paint explains a lot Red and Duck. ;-).
6. Bill, 1/4" sticker. Double MTs.
7. Slyy - glad your new place is working out for you. And cook you meat how you like it. Your the one who has to eat 
it.
8. Enjoy the new tools Fridge. I know you worked hard to deserve a bonus like that!

And anyone I'm forgetting, have a great Christmas and stay safe. Enjoy time with your families. That's what I'm going to do!


----------



## jmartel

> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> Jmart -
> 1. replacing the wood burning fireplace? Why?
> - Hammerthumb


Can't use the fireplace if a burn ban is in effect, plus the flue isn't working that great, and I don't want to have to buy/store wood. Plus, the convenience of gas. Turn it on when I want to, turn it off when I'm done. No need to wait for it to burn down. And it can be rigged with the thermostat to turn off and on if I wanted.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sound reasoning Jeff.

I guess when I move back up there, I'll have to re-think that option.


----------



## jmartel

Moving back up here from Vegas? Interesting that you're moving back to the gloomy soggy winters up here. Although I guess it beats the 115 degree summers.


----------



## TheFridge

Awhile back. The boss hired a guy about 50 years old that was supposed to help take some of the work load off of me.

One day I find out him and his helper are playing with a handful of mercury. I honestly had to impress upon him how bad that stuff could be to handle.

Seriously. He said and I quote,"I've been p-p-playing with m-m-m-mercury all my life and never h-had a problem."

...Right…sure you haven't….


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, a bit of a Mad Hatter?


----------



## TheFridge

WHen he said that, the previous couple months made sense. Poor bastard.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive seen a guy do the same thing fridge. "You wanna hold some?" Nah im good man. Im pretty sure possessing more than a pound of mercury is a felony to boot.

Merry xmas to you too scotty.

My nephew is a beast. Almost 2 years younger than N hes only and inch or two shorter. Kid eats like a vacuum. Aint never seen nothin like it.


----------



## Slyy

Mad Hatter indeed.

Christmas movie time


----------



## summerfi

The mercury story reminds me of the old guys I worked with when I first started my career in the Forest Service. They came up in the white pine blister rust days of the 1950's when there was a big program spraying herbicides on current bushes (alternate host of blister rust). That stuff won't hurt you, they said. Heck, we used to drink it, they said. All those old guys are dead now. Many of them died of cancer.


----------



## TheFridge

It's nice. I wish someone made a block with a chipbreaker.

Bob, I think it's about time for another saw maybe.


----------



## Tugboater78

Merry Christmas to everyone!!

I am extremely happy this year, first time (and probably last) in 14 yrs that my work schedule has allowed me to be home for Thanksgiving AND Christmas. Have always had to sacrifice one or the other. An added bonus of New Years as well( not that i even care to celebrate that one anymore).

Not to mention, getting to enjoy these holidays with my new family. Somewhat disheartened that this will be my first Christmas without a grandparent to celebrate with.

Just got home yesterday, after a long drive home from Bellaire, Ohio, right across the river from Wheeling, W.V.

I am kinda sad for the family of a friend and coworker ( chief engineer on my relief crew,the ones on right now). He was in a car accident last week and the vehicle caught on fire with him stuck inside. He passed on, leaving his wife and 10 yr old son. I will be thinking of them over the next couple days.

But anyways

Happy Holidays to all

(Really annoyed with this sites incapatability with my mobile devices)


----------



## Brit

Woke up at 5:00am this morning and couldn't get back to sleep, so I caught up on the backlog of LJ posts. I daren't go back to bed now with the thought of Fridge covered in Vaseline still in my head. Lord knows where that might take me in dream land.

Jus wanted to say Merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous new year to all. Thanks for all the laughs in 2016. Let's do it again next year.

P.S. - My daughter poured me a glass of this stuff last night mixed with coke. Smells of almonds like marzipan. Not bad, but a bit sweet for my taste. Jmart would probably like it though 'cause the bottle looks a bit like a hammerhead shark. At least it does after the first glass.


----------



## chrisstef

Try it in some egg nog Andy. I do like me a lil of that on the rocks after dinner from time to time.


----------



## TheFridge

I'll sure as hell be prepared to "enter" your dreams…


----------



## Tim457

Merry Christmas everyone.

Bill I was wondering the same thing on whether 1/4 or 5/16 is better and I figure 5/16" is the most versatile. I don't have any science to support this, but it seems like a slightly thicker tenon and slightly thinner mortise walls is a little stronger than a thinner tenon with thicker walls. The 5/16" chisel in 3/4" stock leaves 7/32" mortise walls compared to the 8/32" left by a 1/4" mortise chisel. Thats such a small difference. But really so is the 1/16" difference in tenon thickness, especially when mortise and tenon construction is so strong overall.

Jake do you strip enough old paint off that you would be worried? Basically you have to ingest the stuff either by eating it or breathing the dust in for it to be a concern. Otherwise if you wash your hands you're pretty good.

Mercury isn't actually toxic to hold on to, the problem is if it drops it tends to aerosolize and you breath it in. That's the nasty way and why they recommend not to handle it if you don't have to.


----------



## lysdexic

Need a bail out:

Made some little kitchen tools out of curly maple scraps for the in-laws. My little 3:2:1 finish is taking FOREVER to build a decent coat and I am never going to finish by tomorrow. Is there any reason that I can't let this last poly coat dry and shellac 'em?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Bill, a 3/8" is a really versatile chisel, especially on 3/4" stock.
> 
> - duckmilk





> 6. Bill, 1/4" sticker. Double MTs.
> 
> - Hammerthumb





> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> Bill I was wondering the same thing on whether 1/4 or 5/16 is better and I figure 5/16" is the most versatile. I don t have any science to support this, but it seems like a slightly thicker tenon and slightly thinner mortise walls is a little stronger than a thinner tenon with thicker walls. The 5/16" chisel in 3/4" stock leaves 7/32" mortise walls compared to the 8/32" left by a 1/4" mortise chisel. Thats such a small difference. But really so is the 1/16" difference in tenon thickness, especially when mortise and tenon construction is so strong overall.
> 
> - Tim


Good thoughts, guys - thanks. I think that, if I were going to just buy one, it might be the 5/16, along Tim's reasoning… but I think that I'm going to go 1/4 with an eye towards eventually picking up a 3/8 to slot between the 1/4 and existing 1/2.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats in the 3-2-1 scotty? Blo, spirits and poly? Im tempted to say you could shellac it even while wet. I know you can with blo and other oils. Lay some 321 on scrap and try to lac over it. See what shakes out buddy. No reason you cant lac over it once dry.

Tims right on lead too. As long as its stabile it poses little harm. We get hired quite a bit to scrape loose and flaking paint so a painter can come encapsulate it with new paint.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Need a bail out:
> 
> Made some little kitchen tools out of curly maple scraps for the in-laws. My little 3:2:1 finish is taking FOREVER to build a decent coat and I am never going to finish by tomorrow. Is there any reason that I can t let this last poly coat dry and shellac em?
> 
> - lysdexic


I wouldn't see why not. Shellac is considered the safe finish for children's toys etc.

Fridge I've notice your aversion to LA planes. Back in the day I returned a Veritas LA no 7 because I though it was the worst tearout bastage I'd ever seen. I'm convinced it's more the cutting angle than the chipbreaker.

I prefer standard angle planes too, but I use a low angle blockie and 164 a lot. Mostly on end grain, but it does well on the side edge of boards too. Never considered a no1 or 2 though.


----------



## bandit571

Mortise chisels on hand..









L-R: Japanese 12mm, down to a Butcher 1/8".......Mainly I use the New Haven Edge Tool 1/4"......

Just a thought. Is it too early in the day for a 2 finger of Jameson?


----------



## WillliamMSP

So I'm in the middle of a fairly intense fake bike ride in the office and the wife decides that she needs to use the facilities in attached bathroom. She proceeds to drop a bomb, green smoke curling under the door, mixing in with the increasingly oxygen-depleted air in the room. That my lungs didn't completely seize is a testament to my don't-get-too-fat-over-the-holidays training regimen.


----------



## TheFridge

Correctamundo Tim, most people don't realize mercury can vaporize at room temp.

Red, this video convinced me apart from what I've already experienced with BU planes.

Japanese university studying the effects of a cap iron at different angles and distances. 





I've a 2 for awhile and I use the hell out of it. The only other option I have for smoothing small stuff is a 4-1/2. It would probably help if I made some better workholding jigs for thin and narrow stock.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, look for an article by a guy named Norm Pirolo. He's a Canadian furniture maker. I'm not sure if it was in Fine Woodworking or Popular Woodworking. I made the jigs several years ago and they work well. I'll post a pic or two when I get home.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2008/12/01/4-bench-jigs-for-handplanes


----------



## jmartel

My wife likes that Amaretto stuff. A little sweet for me. She usually gets an Amaretto Sour or a Midori Sour.

A real whiskey sour is a great drink. Not using premade sour mix though. But I'll drink it straight as well.


----------



## duckmilk

Red, could you show a picture of that 164 sometime? I had to look it up at Patrick Leach's site but he doesn't show a picture. His description of the adjusting mechanism left me confused so now I'm curious.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sure Duck. Drool away….









It's the LA no4. The orignal Stanley's bring big bucks. Only Sugar Daddy's like Smitty have one.


----------



## putty

Some of you have installed LED shop lights, is 3700 Lumen bright enough? 
Costco has them at a pretty good price…20 bucks


----------



## WillliamMSP

Too bad the extra $10 off ends today - I'd try to get over to pick up a few over the long weekend.

3700 is bright (a 60 watt equiv LED is about 800 lumens), but it's going to depend on the size of the shop and placement relative to work surfaces.


----------



## duckmilk

Putty, I got mine at HD, but now Lowes is carrying them. This is the same model # as the ones in my shop.

3800 lumens, color temperature 4000K (bright white).

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Utilitech-Pro-Strip-Shop-Light-Common-4-ft-Actual-6-5-in-x-48-in/999911231

The color temp is just as important as the lumen output. A lesser color temp (eg. 3000K) produces a more yellow color and a higher number (eg. 5000K) produces a bluish color. I love mine at 4000K.

Edit: $49.98


----------



## duckmilk

I used 6 for 520 sq. ft.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a couple diving lights that are 1000 lumens each for reference.

Normal Fluorescent tubes are just under 3000 lumens per 4' bulb. So not as bright as a new fluorescent fixture, but close enough and way cheaper to operate.


----------



## bandit571

Once upon a time….I bought three planes at a Garage sale in Jackson Center OH…....spent $50 or so

Sargent #414 came and went…...

The other two were sold off to DonW….Both were Stanley plane….









Stanley Bedrock #606…..owner had painted everything but the wood parts…
And a second Stanley plane..









So, the next time you go to DonW's "Restoration" blog, both of these are in the front page, after he had restored them….


----------



## TheFridge

I'll check it out fart.

Some more goodies came in


----------



## bandit571

Have a loaf of Beer Bread about ready to come out of the oven…...already had a few BBQ Ribs and Fancy Smashed taters. Have a few "extra" beers to take care of, though…..only needed one for the batter….


----------



## putty

Thanks Guys,

I didnt read the date on it, I was planning on stopping back there on Monday.

They will be on sale again.


----------



## putty

Whoa Fridge, you are on a roll.


----------



## TheFridge

It's not even Christmas yet putty


----------



## Tim457

Putty, I paid $24 or $25 for those last time they were on sale 3-4 months ago and they were at regular price of $40 before that. Maybe they'll be $15 next time. They seem as bright as a fluorescent fixture, but the rating says they're not.


----------



## chrisstef

Merry Christmas fellas!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Merry Christmas!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Merry Christmas!

side note: ballz, are there a lot of fiddly pieces to put together for kids toys.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Merry Christmas all! I hope the morning finds everyone safe and well.


----------



## Tugboater78

Me


----------



## Mosquito

> Sure Duck. Drool away….
> 
> It s the LA no4. The orignal Stanley s bring big bucks. Only Sugar Daddy s like Smitty have one.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


LOL, except that Smitty's isn't a Stanley either (unless he got a new one)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## 489tad

Merry Christmas! Good times and sleepless Christmas Eves with the "fiddly pieces".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Merry Christmas fellers.

Our artist got her easel, our gamer got his Playstation, and our goofball got her pink stuffed animal….that's shaped like a pile of poo.


----------



## summerfi

Merry White Christmas everyone. I hope you all got what you wanted. Here's what my shop looks like this morning.


----------



## Slyy

Merry Christmas Fellers.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Bob. I'm not exactly sure what I'm seeing in that photo, but my heart goes out to ya. It's nearly 70 degrees here today. shorts and t-shirt all day.

FWIW, this old man slept till 9:30 today. We keep the kids across the road in a fenced pasture. highly recommended. LOL

I got my wife some sort of GPS watch that records all kinds of data while running. That has excited her recent jogging forays with one of our dogs. half-marathon yesterday. Running up and down some friggin cliffs today. hey, wife is Happy, AND I get shop time.

win, win.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jeez Bob. No white Christmas here. 65, sitting on the deck with a bucket of cold beers, a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Churchill, and turning a pork roast on the grill.


----------



## ToddJB

Merry Christmas, boyfriends. You're all the gift I need. Smoochies.


----------



## ToddJB

Santa (a co-worker) brought the kids a massive train table and a bazillion tracks and trains that his elves (kids) out grew.


----------



## TheFridge

Merry Christmas girls!

Someone likes their new ride


----------



## AnthonyReed

Merry Christmas guys!

Haha! @ eff them turtles.

Congrats Fridge!

Thank you JMart. Congrats!

Happy for you Terry, glad you like the new truck.

LOL! @ Bill taking a Boston Steamer.


----------



## Brit

Eaten too much. Drunk too much. Somebody call a recovery truck.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ShaneA

Good pics fellas! Merry Christmas


----------



## jmartel

That's a big shop, Bob.


----------



## summerfi

24' x 32' two storey with wings. It's not big enough!


----------



## duckmilk

Merry Christmas everyone! Looks like yall are having a good one.

Just finished making red beef enchilada casserole and frijoles, waiting on company to show up now. 70's and windy here.


----------



## TheFridge

Great year for tools 

Time for gumbo with smoked turkey necks!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Can't get lil Bubba to wear his hard hat.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats your first safety violation lil Bubba. Another one and im going to have to ask you leave site. Christmas day or not, we wear our hats around here.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I think that a Toys R Us exploded in my living room - it's the only thing that could possibly explain the state it's in.


----------



## Mosquito

How many Toys R Us's are left these days? Consider yourself lucky lol

Bob, I wish our Christmas looked like that lol Ours looks more like this (not my photo)


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oof - "Last Christmas" indeed. RIP George.





View on YouTube


----------



## CL810




----------



## Mosquito

Nice Andy, I picked that one up for myself a few weeks ago


----------



## Mosquito

My night has turned into this, everyone watching a movie, me sitting in the rocking chair in the corner browsing LJ on my phone lol


----------



## duckmilk

I'd like to have that one too Andy. Something to put on my want list.


----------



## DanKrager

Merry Christmas a bit late to y'all. Been busy with a wonderful visit to family and more to come. So I will wish you a Happy New Year a bit early, K?

DanK


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> - CL810


Really enjoyed this book. I hope it's the type of book that will get a lot of newcomers into woodworking.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I guess I need a copy of Good Clean Fun.

Ok, so here is the deal… OOTD (on of these days) I need a major power upgrade in the shop. I currently spend as much time plugging and unplugging as I do actually working.

Can anyone offer any engineering or safety argument against installing all 20 amp circuits?


----------



## 489tad

The sun is shining and the snow is gone!


----------



## chrisstef

Thats an a$$ load of chisel there Dan. You must have employed the same xmas strategy as i did.


----------



## terryR

Dang, Fridge, we need to see a family shot pretty soon!


----------



## theoldfart

Lots of shiney bling boys. Congratulations.


----------



## 489tad

Sweet haul Stef. I request a quick review on the beader string inlay. I have a project rattling around. 
How did the stuffed pepper come out? That looked good.


----------



## chrisstef

Hoping to tinker with it tonight dan. Ill keep ya posted.

Peppers came out hot. Burn your keister hot. But good.


----------



## terryR

Speaking of LED shop lights…

Does anyone know how many watts that HomeD model pulls from the wall? It's time to start on the new shop, and the lights I have now are flouro T5's. VHO. Largest one holds 4' bulbs, and a dozen of them! But sucks over 1200 watts. Others are similar. Will probably use the md-sized units, but am interested in the LED's you girls mentioned.

Mos, did you run electrical circuits yet? Weren't you planning on surface mount? What system did you buy? Or does anyone know a pre-fabbed system to hide my wires, but let me make easy upgrades in the near future? Shirley i could cover the wires with trim, but I have a feeling someone makes a turn key package for this?


----------



## jmartel

Weird trip to Home Depot today. Literally walked into a miniature therapy horse. If you look close, it has on actual shoes.










And then saw that someone put their cat on a leash outside of Jack in the Box.


----------



## CL810

If things come in threes, no telling what you'll see next.


----------



## Hawkeye1434

Good god my shop is so trashed right now snow and rain don't allow me to burn my scraps and sawdust. Plus I just need to find a way to manufacture some time to build myself cabinets to store my festool stuff, and a new miter saw.


----------



## chrisstef

Play lottery jmart.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm hoping the ice is gone from the roads tomorrow… gotta get home some time, and I don't want it to take 8 hours, ugh


----------



## ToddJB

Finally made some handles for the carbide tools I made forever ago. I've just been using them by holding the metal bar til now. Quite a bit more pleasant.


----------



## JayT

How long are those handles, Todd? Far bigger than the first (and only) one I've made so far.


----------



## TheFridge

Kelvin, wouldn't hurt a bit for all 20A.



> Sweet haul Stef. I request a quick review on the beader string inlay.
> - 489tad


Ditto. I'd like to know how it does crossgrain and in curves.

Edit: Todd doesn't even feel the small tools in his hands anymore….

Terry, it's comin. Waiting on some shipments to come in weds and fri.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT - handles are about 21" long.

The two grips feel good for roughing and shaping work. I'm going makes some that are a but shorter for getting up on detail work. But I HATE those short handles.


----------



## duckmilk

> Speaking of LED shop lights…
> 
> Does anyone know how many watts that HomeD model pulls from the wall? It s time to start on the new shop, and the lights I have now are flouro T5 s.
> 
> - terryR


Terry, the ones I posted earlier are 48 watt, but are carried by Lowes now. I think Fridge could give you more insight. Here's the link again:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Utilitech-Pro-Strip-Shop-Light-Common-4-ft-Actual-6-5-in-x-48-in/999911231?AID=10935405&PID=6158738&SID=ix6ueskjrj00zey700e43&cm_mmc=AFF_CJ-_-6158738-_-2470763-_-10935405

They put out a lot of light and have plastic diffusers to make the light spread more evenly.

Hahaha at cat on a leash! Stef needs a leash sometimes ;-)


----------



## jmartel

I think I finally narrowed down what is making the red motorcycle not start. Of course it's another $130 in parts. Hopefully this works at least.

When our fat cats were little we tried putting them in harnesses. Yeah, didn't work. They just would lay down and refuse to move.


----------



## Brit

Got to try out my new camera today. Daughter was up for a glam shoot at the beach and a small nature reserve about a mile from my house. Ended up taking about 230 images. You gotta love digital. Lots to learn yet, but not too shabby for a first attempt IMO. Anyone know how to put some blank space between photos loaded from Flickr? Whatever I do, it just seems to ignore it.

Work it baby…


----------



## jmartel

Just add a blank line between the image codes.

So It would be:

! urlfromflickr !
BLANK LINE
! nexturlfromflickr !


----------



## Brit

I tried that first and it doesn't work for me. I'll play around with it some more tomorrow.


----------



## Mosquito

another option too Andy, is to use on that blank line too.

! img-url !

! img-url!


----------



## woodcox

I need a therapy horse!

Nice haul stef. 1/2" fishtail? I haven't decided which would be more useful first, fishtail or a set of skews. I would like a big paring chisel before those though.

My haul consists of: a set of bench cookies and pyramids, a veritas quick release wonder dog and WC and LV gift cards. I held on to my birthday LV gift card and ordered a veritas edge plane with the pm-v11 iron. It's sold out until after the first of the year because of the blade though. I figured that would be a good plane to have the better iron in.

Also, I have been looking at no 2's. Planes and not of the waffle variety. Stanley's are fast approaching and easily surpassing the LN. Just a little concerned one bronze plane would look out of place amongst all the japanning. I love my no. 3 and want one more but, tinier. Strange how this works…

Is anyone or was a member of wwgoa? They emailed me a $10, one year premium membership offer, reg. $35. I'm curious if the content is worth the $35 per year.

Those pictures look great Andy.


----------



## Brit

Mos - Thanks, but that doesn't work for me either. I'll try Photobucket and see if it works from there.


----------



## Brit

White space works from Photobucket, but not Flickr which is a pain since Photobucket is absolutely covered in ads unless you cough up the princely sum of $14.99 per year.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice pics Andy. Hopefully all is going well for your daughter and her career.

Yea , woody, 1/2' fishtail. Gave it a bit of a spin last night carving a little name plaque and its a nice. Good balance and works well into those weird corners. With any luck, and some down time this week, ill be picking up a couple new Pfiel carving tools. Ive got it down to a skew chisel, a v groover, maybe a #3 or 4 sweep gouge, and a big old 1 1/2" fishtail.

Edit - Just seen that Woodcrafts running 15% off on the Pfiels. Bonus!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice pics, Andy. This was with the new Sony?

On the flickr pics, if nothing else, you can just put a "." on a line between the photos.









.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interwebz etiquette question. Trying to buy a festool item on another forum. Guy asks that I used the paypal "friends and fam" option. I'm not comfortable because I have no buyer protection in that case.

Is that unreasonable of me? I know he pays a fee, but $350 is a lot of money.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats on all the new toys guys.

Great photos Andy & Bill.


----------



## chrisstef

Tough call Rojo. If you "know" the guy and that he'll stand behind both the shipping and the tool I say go for it. If you don't, maybe split the fee with him to protect yourself. End of the day its a business transaction and you need to protect your investment.


----------



## ShaneA

What are you buying Red? I have been eyeballing some more gear from them too. Anyone on here have the TS55 track saw or the MFT3? Sometimes I just wonder if my consumerism is just getting the best of me? Either way, both look to be useful…just $1200 worth of useful is the question?

Edit: I vote for split it, or just pay the fee yourself in the additional price. Not worth the risk, in my opinion.


----------



## jmartel

I just add the 3% to the total cost and hit goods and services if they want to avoid the fee. I'd rather have the protection. I've bought and sold tons of motorcycle parts that way over the years. Hell, I shipped out an entire motorcycle through USPS one piece at a time about 6 years ago. Only thing I sold (gave away) locally was the engine. The frame did get shipped via greyhound bus though as it was going to be like $150 in shipping through any other carrier.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yeah, it's not about etiquette, it's about business. I wouldn't buy from an unknown seller without some kind of assurance. Usually people that want to be paid via paypal set their price with the fees in mind and/or they'll set different cash/paypal prices.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shane 1400 plunge router. Usually goes for $560. That's the "final" festool tool I know I would use a lot. I use a router more often free hand than in a table. The dust collection on the festools is sweet.

Hadn't thought about adding $10 or so for the fee. Seems like a reasonable solution. If he's weird about it, I'm smellin fish. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Mosquito

absolutely what I would do too. Add the fee into the amount you send just to have it. A bit like paying for insurance when shipping something


----------



## terryR

Andy, she's beautiful, of course! And nice photos.

Cannot believe the clarity in Bill's 2nd photo, been looking at mobile device photos for way too long! Gonna find my DSLR today. LOL.

This week I learned a pony isn't a baby horse! Had no clue. A pony is a small horse that could be full grown.

And, I have also just added $10 to a payPal purchase to avoid the F&F.


----------



## Brit

*Bill* - Thanks. I can now use the code from Flickr. It was looking at the URLs you pasted that helped more than the '.'. I was copying and pasting the embed code and you basically have to delete half of the embed code until you are just left with the URL, then wrap it in '!' marks and then you can just leave a space between the photos like Jmart said.

Thanks again chaps.


----------



## Tim457

I agree with everybody else, Red. Just add on $10 and take the protection. The guy probably just thought fee - I don't want that, and didn't realize what it would get you and that it wouldn't be that much. But you're right too, if he won't take that, you don't want the deal.

Also I snapped another one of my cheapo chinesium titanium coated drill bits and need some new ones for metal since I have the Lee Valley brad points for wood. I know there was some discussion on LJ somewhere about good drill bits, but I can't find it now. I saw a single recommendation for Milwaukee bits and that was it for specifics.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, is that how you were doing it? Since LJ has the weird size restriction, I don't even bother with the embed code - I go to the "All Sizes" page, select the 640px size and then right-click on the pic, select "copy image location" and paste it here between the exclamation points. It didn't occur to be that it was flickr-generated code that was causing the problem.


----------



## jmartel

You can also just click the "All Sizes" page, and get the image location from the default 1024px size. Replace the "b" at the end before the .jpg with "z". Doesn't necessarily work with going to other sizes though. I know linking the original size isn't just replacing the b with an o, for instance.


----------



## jmartel

Time to sign up for a gym membership again. Going to be with the rest of the Resolutioners. Way too fat and pudgy so I need to do something about it. I was doing good last year until I had a string of injuries that kept me from doing anything. Hopefully the mass crowds of people won't be too bad at 5am.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Cool, j - good shortcut to know.

Terry - thanks for the kind words on the pic. The right light and a decent sensor goes a long way.

Incidentally, those were from somewhat of an open-air Swedish immigrant museum. They have a handful of original buildings with mostly period-correct furnishings (with the exception of the metal folding chairs in the background of the first pics - oops!) that you can walk through. The barn was pretty cool with the travel chest of metal parts of the tools necessary to build a life - blades for saws, planes and plows, heads for broad axes, etc. I guess everybody was a woodworker on the frontier back then.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Good grief - RIP Princess Leia. 2016 has not been kind to our entertainers and doesn't seem to be taking any time off for the holidays.


----------



## terryR

JResolution, I have the easy solution for your belly problem…

Move to Alabama. You'll be the skinniest guy on yer block immediately!

I have been the 'skinny guy' my whole life; was awesome to fit in some caves where others couldn't. But the past 2.5 years have seen my diet change to mostly Oreos and M&M's. Seriously. It's the liquid nutrition drinks that keep me alive along with the occasional pizza or burger. So, I've stretched my gut to the largest size it's ever been! No, not proud of it, but as ugly as I feel now, I'm still skinnier than 75% of the folks here.

It's always good to remember, you don't have to outrun the hungry bear, just the fat guy next to you.


----------



## terryR

Also, just watched a youTube vid on that Wiremold crap to allow electrical to be surface mounted.

bhog that!

I'm putting the romex inside the walls. fewer parts. cheaper. faster. I can always add the wiremold later if I want.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

RE: Festool Router ordeal.

I just asked the guy to invoice me the total with shipping. Then after telling him I'd pay the fees, the shipping jump significantly. I'll pass.

Maybe I should stick to LJs. There's neeevvver any shady people on here.


----------



## jmartel

> JResolution, I have the easy solution for your belly problem…
> 
> Move to Alabama. You ll be the skinniest guy on yer block immediately!
> - terryR


Funny how that works. I'm the chubby one here in the PNW. But having just been in florida's panhandle last month, I'd agree with you.

Red, the only shady people on LJ are us here in this thread.


----------



## AnthonyReed

....well except 7', he's shady as f**k.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed with Tony. That dude would steal the gold out of his momma's teeth while she was sleepin.

Id go right ahead and call the dude out publicly on his shadiness Red. Giving woodworkers a bad name. We're honest folks damn it.

Scooped some new carving tools at woodcraft and I'm pretty excited to get home and use them. A couple of gouges, a v parting tool and a skew chisel. 15% off on the Pfiels helped ease the pain a little. I just washed down my purchase with some youtube Mary May. I'm gonna try a simple flower at each end of the name plaque I'm doing. If they suck ill just chop em off and try again. The best part about havin a tv in the shop is that I can play her tutorial while I'm actually carving. That gal has got the squills.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes she does Stef, I believe I saw her on an episode of The Woodwright's Shop and she was pretty amazing.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah Terry, wiremold looks like ********************e and it sucks to assemble.


----------



## Mosquito

She is indeed quite the carver. I recall that she also has a website where she has a ton of video lessons too, though I think after the first 16 they are restricted to paying customer only


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - check out Esteban Jimenez on You Tube. He speaks Spanish, and talks through every video, but he is amazing! He does mostly carvings for churches.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, she usually does a few classes at CTVSW.


----------



## chrisstef

Will do paul, thanks for the heads up.

Yea ive seen the ads in the flyer OF. One day ill get in on a class there. I feel like learning carving is an eyes on / hands on experience.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Atta boy Stephanie. Woodcraft deals might be the best way to accumulate some pfielage.

Kiddos picked this set up for me. I had a couple odd-ballers already. Should get me going. Like to work carvings into my furniture. Tired of being awesome at the plain stuff.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Time to sign up for a gym membership again. Going to be with the rest of the Resolutioners. Way too fat and pudgy so I need to do something about it. I was doing good last year until I had a string of injuries that kept me from doing anything. Hopefully the mass crowds of people won t be too bad at 5am.
> 
> - jmartel


Went to the gym at work a few weeks back to sign up for an exercise class. The kid at the desk said, "be sure to wear loose fitting clothes".

I said, "you dumb bhog, if I had any loose fitting clothes I wouldn't need your [email protected]$# exercise class".

Our HR folks sure are an understanding bunch.


----------



## woodcox

So I didn't buy the wwgoa $10 membership yesterday and today I get another email offer for $5 a year. Wtf?

I say bhog you wwgoa!

I'll bet Mr. Tortoise would have taken jtargetweight for a ride with nary a hiss to be heard


----------



## Slyy

The wife ain't a bad date when a jug of beer, some pool and the Thunder game are her idea of a great time!

And man, so sad:


----------



## Airframer

Hey! I finally did some woodworking in the shop… Kinda sorta..

Needed a couple firewood racks. Nothing fancy but was fun completeing something lol.




























Hope you all had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Airframer

Well f*@k.. I hate phone pics…


----------



## Slyy

Hate those sideways pics Eric, seems my phone and LJ's rarely get along too.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

IPhones pics? Transferred to PC for uploading? If so, try taking the pictures with the volume buttons facing down.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yeah… princess Leah or however the hell you spell it.

She did kiss her brother though.


----------



## theoldfart

"Tired of being awesome at the plain stuff." Careful Rojo, it's getting deep!


----------



## tedmart

[removed]


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Tim457

Woah, stef, nice. You made good stuff with make shift carving tools, now you'll be the real deal.

And seriously Ted, I think everyone knows Ted's Woodworking 16,000 plans is a scam by now.

Oh, forgot to mention you can sign up for a free account at Mary May's site and get access to quite a lot of videos. The paid version was pretty cheap to though and might be up your alley.


----------



## Woodango

small tight office space I created for college study and cabinetry design, era 2001…


----------



## bandit571

Looks good! It has more room than my shop does, too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Oh, forgot to mention you can sign up for a free account at Mary May s site and get access to quite a lot of videos. The paid version was pretty cheap to though and might be up your alley.
> 
> - Tim


The wife is already suspicious of me staying up late watching Mary May videos on YouTube. A Paid site membership on top of it? Might be too much for her to handle.


----------



## jmartel

Wife decided that she wanted to track all of the spending on the new house while we remodel. I can't see this ending well. Better to just not know, I'd say.

First day back in the gym. Luckily there aren't too many other people there at 5am. Don't have to fight to get a squat rack. Need to start going a little earlier than that though or else I might miss the ferry sometimes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sweet! Looks tits Stef.

Congrats Red.

Sounds fun Jake. I haven't shot pool in a long time, it's a blast.

Get some JBeefcake!


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, wife's idea is a good one. It'll raise your basis and cover some gain when you resell.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I dunno… I think that, if you're going to track spending, you should go in with a budget/goal. Otherwise I think that you're likely setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## jmartel

Don't plan on reselling, Kev. With the amount of work I'm going to put into this place, we are going to stay for a good long time. No real need to leave the island since it has everything we want. And we paid almost half of the median home price, so it's not like we can find any other places much cheaper unless we went off-island.

We've got some money left over from our house sale plus some that we got from my wife's settlement. So, the goal is to get everything done with that amount including my shop. Don't want to drop any money apart from that. There's a good amount there, so it should be easily doable.


----------



## DanKrager

Jcycle, what is the optimal weight for the jump onto the departing ferry? 

TOF and William are onto something there. Now, do the purchases of new tools required get counted in somewhere?

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Hah Red one handed youtubing to woodcarving videos.



> JMart, wife s idea is a good one. It ll raise your basis and cover some gain when you resell.
> 
> - theoldfart


There's been a $500k couples exemption from capital gains on your primary residence for quite a while now, TOF. In other words no need to track your basis anymore unless you make more than 500k on it.


----------



## jmartel

> Jcycle, what is the optimal weight for the jump onto the departing ferry?
> 
> - Dan Krager


Generally don't jump onto the ferry as I load first. But depending on the tides and the angle of the ramp getting off, sometimes I'll get one or both wheels airborne as I leave the ferry.



> There s been a $500k couples exemption from capital gains on your primary residence for quite a while now, TOF. In other words no need to track your basis anymore unless you make more than 500k on it.
> 
> - Tim


Provided you live there for a minimum length of time (1 or 2 years I think?), correct. We didn't have to pay capital gains on our townhouse. Coworker who just sold their house that they bought back in March will have to, however.


----------



## Mosquito

Got an iPad Pro 9.7" 128GB (WiFi only), but already have a tablet more than sufficient for what I use a tablet for… Any suggestions on a use for it? Right now, about the only thing that gains any interest from me is that it can shoot up to 4k 30fps video…


----------



## jmartel

Sell it and buy more #45's?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Besides lookin' hip at the coffee shop? I got nothin'.


----------



## Tugboater78

Figured that old cutting board would be good for something…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tim. One handing to Mary May. Don't drop your phone on your face Red.

Nice work there tugger.

I too haven't shot pool in ages. I couldn't even tell ya where theres a local pool hall anymore.


----------



## Mosquito

> Sell it and buy more #45's?
> 
> - jmartel


lol I was thinking either a 4k video camera, or putting it towards my [hopeful] upcoming computer upgrade… But that is entirely possible as well… Though I should really sell the extra tools I've been meaning to if I want to buy more #45's. Only 3 more to go…


----------



## TheFridge

> Got an iPad Pro 9.7" 128GB (WiFi only), but already have a tablet more than sufficient for what I use a tablet for… Any suggestions on a use for it? Right now, about the only thing that gains any interest from me is that it can shoot up to 4k 30fps video…
> 
> - Mosquito


I was thinking squirrel porn…

More goodies! I think I'm really gonna like the hold down.


----------



## Tim457

> Provided you live there for a minimum length of time (1 or 2 years I think?), correct. We didn t have to pay capital gains on our townhouse. Coworker who just sold their house that they bought back in March will have to, however.
> - jmartel


Ah yeah, that's true. Property prices don't move enough around here for that to come up much.

Mos do you need something for watching video in your shop? There are cheaper ways to do that though.


----------



## bandit571

watching the Lord of the Rings/ Return of the King on DVD. having a couple slices of home made Beer bread, and a cold Lager. Nice, quiet evening.


----------



## woodcox

I went with a terra cotta no. 2 in lieu of bronze, lol!










Looks good stef.


----------



## WillliamMSP

^^^ I'll be interested to see how that cleans up!


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos do you need something for watching video in your shop? There are cheaper ways to do that though.
> 
> - Tim


I've got that covered a few different ways at the moment. Currently I've got my old 26" monitor/tv (technically it was a monitor with built-in tv tuner and speakers, how that doesn't make it a TV I'm not sure, but what it got me was 1920×1200 resolution in only 26" screen with a TV tuner, most TVs at the time under 32" were only 720p). ANYWAY, have that hooked up to a thin computer I built earlier this year. I mainly moved that in for other stuff, but before that I was using my 10" tablet and either a bluetooth stereo speaker, or my bluetooth headphones. I've still got that tablet, and it's a bit more capable than the ipad (namely I can do photoshop and light video editing with it).

I found out today that we can return them to the store for exchange towards something else, or a retail giftcard. There are places that you can sell gift cards, so I may go in and see what I'd get for a giftcard, and flip that for something other than an Apple gift card (one of the more reputable ones will give you an almost 95% Amazon gift card, or ~89% cash out). We'll see, unless I find anyone who feels a need for a cheaper than new, brand new iPad. Still have a couple friends in the Apple eco system I should check with


----------



## jmartel

Fried rice for dinner tonight. Since I won't be making it for a while during weight loss attempt season, I figured I'd have it one last time. Probably pizza for the last time tomorrow.


----------



## TheFridge

You can do it. Just use the force.


----------



## duckmilk

Great idea Tug, my wife has 2 of those cutting boards that I hate because they dull the knives so bad. And guess who has to sharpen them.

Dang Fridge, would you quit making the rest of us feel envious of your haul? What'd you do, hijack Santa?
Seriously, you made a haul this year 

I wanna see the clean up too WC.

J-flied-lice, good luck bud. At least you have one more day of decadence. And, I'd go for something more decadent than pizza if I was in your place. Something deep fried or skillet fried.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm sorry duck, but it's far from over 

Between everybody needing an electrician after the floods in August, Christmas, discovering the merits of credit cards, and work bribing me to stay on longer, it has been a very fruitful year.


----------



## ToddJB

A few dudes from church have shown interest in restoring tools, and our Pastor is a woodworker/motorcycle tinker and is using a hand me down Ryobi bench top that is a heap, so I decided that if a cool old DP popped up I snag it and I'd teach dudes how to restore it over the course of a couple months, then we'd surprise him with it. Well this honey showed up on Craig's today for $75. I snatched it up this afternoon. Hopefully start the tear down in February.



















Honestly, probably all that it really needs is a spit shine, a new cord, and a belt, but since these guys seem really into it we'll likely do a soup to nuts on it. I'll make a fitted mobile base too.

Should be fun.


----------



## Brit

> Fried rice for dinner tonight. Since I won t be making it for a while during weight loss attempt season, I figured I d have it one last time. Probably pizza for the last time tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


I've had a lot of 'one last times' over Christmas. I'm not even going to weigh myself until I've been back on my diet for at least a week.

Todd - That is a very thoughtful thing you're doing. I look forward to seeing it restored.


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty proud of this for my first attempt










Sand it down tonight and its on to a simple shellac finish. Hope to gift it to the new parents this weekend.


----------



## Brit

Looks good to me Stef. Nice job.


----------



## WillliamMSP

That's a nice find, Todd. Makes me want to sent up a CL RSS feed for drill presses.

Not too shabby, stef!


----------



## AnthonyReed

So very cool Todd! Please give us updates as you can. That drill press is sexy.

Wow it looks fantastic Stef, pride warranted indeed!


----------



## JayT

Great idea, Todd. Giving back in a couple different ways. (Though I bet you're sorely tempted to keep that DP when all said and done)

Nice work, stef. Never had any desire to try carving, so I'll just send anything that needs done to you or BRK.

Clean work, Tug. My wife has one of those plastic cutting boards I'd love to get rid of. Maybe I just need to make a wooden one to replace it.

For me, one Christmas done and one to go. Travelling to see my family this weekend. Managed to keep the wife from killing her mother last weekend, now it's on her to return the favor.


----------



## jmartel

I need a drill press like that in my life.


----------



## Mosquito

Todd that's an awesome find for $75. I'd like a floor standing just like it, to go with my bench top one. Have only seen one around here though, and for $400.

I could also get a non-CI base version of my bandsaw for almost twice what I paid for mine on CI base… 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/5936425028.html


----------



## bandit571

Classifieds around here had a combo for sale: Rockwell 8" table saw, with a Rockwell 4" Jointer, running both off the same motor. Double ended shaft on the Rockwell motor. With metal base. Needs a drive pulley on the jointer..

$150

Not sure IF it has been sold….....


----------



## jmartel

$600 for an old delta 14" bandsaw? No thanks. I'd buy the Grizzly for the same cost all day and get a warranty.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, that looks great man. Good job. There is a Mexican restaurant we eat at that has these flowers carved all over the place. Yours is a dead ringer.

JayT, I shouldn't be tempted. I have 4 freaking drill presses. But I may be motivated to do full restos to those too.

Mos, $600 is pretty steep for that guy, though I disagree with Jmart - mainly because it's Jmart.


----------



## jmartel

> though I disagree with Jmart - mainly because it s Jmart.
> 
> - ToddJB


Can't fault you for that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Todd. Is that gold paint indicative of a 1950's machine? I really do like the old craftsman colors.

And thanks for the accolades boys. I'm going to shut my door and watch some more mary may vids. I think there's a lot more carving in my future. Its something I can really zone out doing and its relatively quiet too.


----------



## Mosquito

lol $600 is way too much, at least for me. I don't think I'd go out and buy a Grizzly for the same money, but I would certainly be looking at new, or larger for that amount of money. He's also got a Delta belt sander and Delta 8" Jointer (which can kind of be seen in the background), $1100 for the belt sander and $995 for the jointer, hmmm


----------



## jmartel

I've got the grizzly that I was referring to. It's a nice saw. There's no real difference between it and the delta. And for that $600 I also got the riser block. Doesn't have as nice of a vintage look to it, but I don't care about that.

That being said, if an old Delta would have been available for under $250-300 then I would have bought that. There wasn't anything worthwhile used on craigslist when I needed it though.


----------



## JayT

> JayT, I shouldn t be tempted. I have 4 freaking drill presses. But I may be motivated to do full restos to those too.
> 
> - ToddJB


Tell the guys from church that in order to make sure they do a good job on the pastor's drill press, they need to practice restoring a couple others first. ;-)


----------



## CL810

Todd, your putting out some good karma.


----------



## Tim457

> For me, one Christmas done and one to go. Travelling to see my family this weekend. Managed to keep the wife from killing her mother last weekend, now it s on her to return the favor.
> - JayT


Ahh, the blessed holidays!

Todd, I agree you definitely need to pull a Tom Sawyer fence painting trick and teach the guys how to restore all of your vintage finds. You sure know how to find them.


----------



## terryR

Nicely carved, Stef.


----------



## terryR

I want this Champion,










unless Todd talks me out of it.


----------



## TheFridge

Do it Terry, peer pressure…

I'd call it a winner stefs.


----------



## Mosquito

> unless Todd talks me out of it.
> 
> - terryR


I wouldn't count on that happening lol

Add me to the "Do it" list


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice carving Stef.

Nice DP Terry. Just "do it!"

I hope everyone had a good Christmas. Seems like Fridge got all the toys.


----------



## bandit571

Carving looks good, Stef.

For some reason, when I plane a White Oak board, I get shavings like these..









But, then, the board also tends to shine back at me..









And yes, I was going against the grain….


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I know nothing about that type of press, but Champion (Blower) was a leading brand. And it looks wicked cool, and well restored.

Wonder what these pullies do? Some sort of power feed?


----------



## Mosquito

I would have guessed power feed as well Todd


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I loathe this task. I may or may not buy more card scrapers at times to avoid it. Now I have double digits.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for suggesting the shellac finish on my Xmas projects. Worked out great.

Headed to NYC the day after Xmas. I've never been here before. As the boy and I were walking to "The Met" this morning in the rain I literally stumbled on this place….


----------



## ShaneA

Hey, they are having a sale too. Lucky you!


----------



## lysdexic

With the coin I dropped on this little trip I could have purchased a nice piece. Not any more. I was giddy like a school girl when I saw the store. It is very nice furniture.


----------



## summerfi

Red, you sharpen your card scrapers with a stone? I sharpen mine with a file and burnish with a hard piece of steel like a punch or drill bit shank. Which one of us is weird? I'm worried.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob, I either start with a file or my coarse diamond stone. Then I polish the face and the edge a bit on the stones. Just seem to get better burrs this way. Like this:





View on YouTube

The Wood Whisperer says I'm right, so you must be the fruit loop;-P


----------



## chrisstef

I do like bob.

Reds weird.


----------



## ToddJB

At the LN show last year, I watched a scraper tutorial from an LN employee showing the correct way to sharpen an LN scraper was with a LN burnisher.

You should feel ashamed to go against your god, Rojo.


----------



## DanKrager

OK Bob, you and I can be fruit loops together. If I take the time to file it right the first time, I cannot tell the difference in performance in the end compared to stoning it. What I can tell the difference in is time, lots of it. Another thing to consider…if you want a fine surface left behind, cutting the steel with another cutting edge (like a single cut mill bastard) leaves a surface smooth enough to raise a good shiny burr. That's also why carbide knife sharpeners are so fast and leave a fine cutting edge if they are angled right. I might take a moment to polish the surfaces of the scraper a bit but not the edge. Granted the scraper edge won't be polished but it will be sharp and polished after burnishing. YMMV.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## chrisstef

I will say that my real small card scraper has seen some cruel punishment could use a couple dozen passes over a stone to remove some glue, grime, and other non pleasantries.


----------



## WillliamMSP

All this card scraper talk reminds me that I should throw one of those carbide sharpeners (that The Schwarz talked up) on to my next LV order.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> - Tugboater78


Don't sell your car Tug. We can front you some money.


----------



## lysdexic

> - Tugboater78


That's awesome. My wife is from Parkersburg. Asked if she recognized the car. She said "no" but I don't believe her.


----------



## chrisstef

She get a good look at the back seat?


----------



## lysdexic

She said no but she also told me I wasn't like the other boys. Then she told me she loved me. Suspicious


----------



## KelvinGrove

> That s awesome. My wife is from Parkersburg. Asked if she recognized the car. She said "no" but I don t believe her.
> 
> - lysdexic


A long way from Parkersburg to Oak Hill. Unless she did a lot of white water rafting, I'd say you are safe.


----------



## TheFridge

> - Tugboater78
> 
> That s awesome. My wife is from Parkersburg. Asked if she recognized the car. She said "no" but I don t believe her.
> 
> - lysdexic


I love you Lys  I bet that dent in the front passenger side fender was her.

Snail trails hahahaha


----------



## ToddJB

Not project worthy but you know I can't resist grabbing to my girlfriends

Made a magnetic knife strip for some of the countertop scraps.


----------



## woodcox

Oh my! I want that. Any of notable mention?

Nice job Todd.


----------



## lysdexic

Wustoff. You is fancy.

Seriously, although a seemingly simple project, I'd like to hear some details if you will.

How many rare earth magnets and spacing?
How close did you bore to the show surface? Did fill the whole on the back side? Of course you did :^)
Inset French cleat for mounting?


----------



## Mosquito

Well, the good news is that I could return my iPad to the Apple store, but now I've got a large gift card to a store I don't really have any interest in lol At least I got the full retail + tax, so I could just buy one back if I decide I still want one later


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Seriously, although a seemingly simple project, I d like to hear some details if you will.
> 
> - lysdexic


+1



> Well, the good news is that I could return my iPad to the Apple store, but now I ve got a large gift card to a store I don t really have any interest in lol At least I got the full retail + tax, so I could just buy one back if I decide I still want one later
> 
> - Mosquito


This is what happens when someone knows your area of interest, but doesn't understand your area of interest. Reminds me of when friends/family learned that I was in to coffee - i swear that i got a dozen pounds of Starbucks that Christmas, and I ended up re-gifting all of it.

BTW, poked through MicroCenter yesterday, hoping that it would help my NAS handwringing. It didn't. I think that I just don't want to spend the money (I'd rather buy another tool or two and some wood), but I know that I really do need to.


----------



## Mosquito

It was a gift from work, everyone got one. I don't know of anyone who would give me as expensive of a gift, and anyone who would knows I'm not an apple guy lol Every year work does some sort of "Tech Gift", we've gotten Xbox 360 with Kinect when those first came out, Kindle Fire's, Surface RT's, GoPro's, Parrot drones, Xbox 1's. Hard to get something that all 500+ employees need/want. This is the first one I've not wanted, so doing alright so far  I'm appreciative of it, I just don't have a practical use for it, being outside the Apple ecosystem.


----------



## WillliamMSP

In that case, I need to get on the Christmas list for your company!


----------



## Mosquito

lol I could give your name to our recruiters that's a good place to start getting there


----------



## jmartel

You could always sell the gift card on craigslist, Mos. You'll lose like 10-15% of the value of it, but cash would be better than something you won't use. I looked and saw a few people doing that when my wife bought her macbook not too long ago.


----------



## Mosquito

that is indeed an option. I also know there are sites to buy or sell gift cards, that will buy them directly, but this particular kind requires sending the actual gift card in by mail, and the whole thing seems ripe for rip off lol


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I wouldn't do that option. The online gift card places only have like a 3% discount compared to the full price of the card for Apple, so not many people buy it. It's a big hassle and why I didn't do that. If you put it on craigslist for 10% off, people will probably jump at the chance. Not many other ways of getting a discount on their stuff. If you have an apple store near you, offer to meet them there and have Apple verify the amount that's on there. You'll get more takers that way.

Bummer you didn't have it like 2 weeks ago or I would have bought it from you for my wife's Macbook hah. She got bonus money and decided that's what she wanted.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> lol I could give your name to our recruiters that s a good place to start getting there
> 
> - Mosquito


Are they currently hiring layabouts?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> - ToddJB


In addition to magnet mount/count details, I'm also curious about the wood-handled knives. Are they anything interesting? The chef's knife looks like an eastern profile; I'm getting tired of grinding away at my Wusthofs when they need sharpening and they don't get as sharp as I'd like them, so I'm thinking about picking up a Chinese or Japanese knife in the near future (I do have a yanagi, but that's not exactly a daily driver).


----------



## ToddJB

Scooter, rare earth indeed. Went with these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JG7IHGQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Plunge dado that probably stops 1/4" from the face. Didn't measure, but rather used the strength of the grip from the magnet to determine the depth. Epoxy. There is about 1/2" between the magnets - I just cut the separaters that come with the magnets. And yes, I filled the back - you know how I do.

Fasterner for each side were these.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FMO0LA2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Counter sunk for the block to fit flush, but didn't end up using those, as the Mrs didn't want to screw into the side of the cabinet (she's got the smarts in the family) and we just used that 3M double sided tape - which is plenty strong.

Um - other details - this is partly bark, so I used CA glue in the voids, the finished with Waterlox (same as the countertops).

And Wustoff - yep. We have one nice knife beside some Ikea's (Bill) and some Kmarts. We have some friends staying with us for a few weeks - they're big cookers (we're not), and they weren't about to use our barbaric knifes for that long - so they gifted us the knife. It's super nice.

If I had to build another one, I'd use two strips of magnets, instead of just one. These have plenty of holding power, but the knifes can pivot since they're not being held in two places - only one. The depth would need to brought back some to accommodate the adding grip - I'd think.


----------



## Mosquito

> offer to meet them there and have Apple verify the amount that s on there. You ll get more takers that way.
> 
> Bummer you didn t have it like 2 weeks ago or I would have bought it from you for my wife s Macbook hah. She got bonus money and decided that s what she wanted.
> 
> - jmartel


That's exactly what I was thinking too. Public, video camera'd location, verify amount first hand, and then I can leave via wandering around the mall lol

Also, you could return the Macbook inside 2 weeks can't you? ;-) lol

Sorry Bill, I think we're covered as far as HR and Finance go  (revolving humor in our office, that the HR, Finance, Executives, etc are "dead weight" since they're all non-billable, despite know that's not true lol)


----------



## jmartel

> Also, you could return the Macbook inside 2 weeks can t you? ;-) lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Not sure that applies to refurbished (like I said, looking for whatever discount I can) hah. I thought about going to visit friends in Oregon just so we could avoid sales tax as well. I did that when I bought my desktop last year. Well, we were going to Bend anyway, I just happened to have it shipped to a store on the way home.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Damn - two swings, two misses for me. Ha.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos - I'll buy that gift card for some NAS/ home network backup advice.


----------



## Mosquito

I hate paying full price for anything, and computer parts are very near the top of my list for "things I only buy with deals on them". I really want to upgrade my desktop this coming year, so would be nice if I put the cash towards that instead, so we shall see. Worst case, I end up just buying an iPad Pro back, and use it for more tablet-y functions than the more powerful one I've got currently


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos - I ll buy that gift card for some NAS/ home network backup advice.
> 
> - lysdexic


Wait, does that imply you'll give me advice for a gift card? lol


----------



## terryR

I like the idea of a magnetic strip for knife holding, but was watching cookingTV last night (as always), and some dude was letting the cutting edge bang against the back of the knives. I wanted to scream since they were $$$ knives!

We have Wustof only. I enjoy cooking, and cannot stand cheap knives. My wife loves to butcher, but has tiny hands, and will buy every $3 knife she sees. Oh, that drives me nuts! Every time she buys a cheapo knife, the system keeps making more of them since they sold…

sound familiar?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Showed up in today's mail.

WTF?


----------



## Tugboater78

Bit the bullet and ordered a 1/4 LN mortice chisel and card scrapers last night.. 
Been boring out dogholes on my bench this AM..

Bored holes in my parallel guide last night


----------



## chrisstef

Its never a good day when I get a phone call from the field that goes like this …

Me: Hello, this is Chris.
Them: Screaming orders. Loud noises. Chaos.
Me: Whats wrong?!
Them: Sprinkler head.
Me: Lots of expletives. I'm on my way.

Boys were dropping some ductwork and the lift got snagged on some sprinkler piping and they cracked a fitting. Thankfully it wasn't a head and the pumps didn't kick on. By the time I showed up there were 4 fire trucks there and plenty of Hartford's bravest. Thankfully the boys acted quickly and averted any real damage. Maybe there was 1 damaged piece of sheetrock and a couple bags of mortar.

Who's got the whiskey?


----------



## lysdexic

I got whiskey and just looking for a reason to drink it.

Glad it wasn't as bad as it could have been.


----------



## chrisstef

Have you tried Redbreast Lys? Its amazingpants.

And me too. That could have been an easy $50-100k insurance claim.


----------



## lysdexic

No - but I am big fan of pinkbreasts.


----------



## Mosquito

might as well sneak the Ins. claim in before end of year lol


----------



## WillliamMSP

I've got some bourbon, but I'm currently gettin' tipsy off my wife's Loon Juice Honeycrisp hard cider.

Don't judge.


----------



## Mosquito

My wife is all about the Loon Juice lately too


----------



## chrisstef

Ive always admired your style scotty.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I usually don't often drink cider (a few per year and only if a halfway decent beer isn't available) but it is pretty good. Sociable is another good local cider.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm judging.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I'm stuck at home with a 5-year-old and a 4-month-old - any port in a storm.


----------



## Tugboater78

Btw,Fade to Black is a good song for scrubbing a benchtop flat.


----------



## chrisstef

Back that up with creeping death and leper messiah and youre in business tuggernuts.


----------



## jmartel

What, nothing from the St. Anger album? /end sarcasm.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Back that up with creeping death and leper messiah and youre in business tuggernuts.
> 
> - chrisstef


Damn right


----------



## lysdexic

Back from NYC late last night. This AM I put my flannel shirt on, JHipster style, and putzed around the shop.

PROBLEM: When my wife is not riding around in the back seat of a red camaro she likes to enjoy her tropical hibiscuses, mandevilla and sago palms. Well, these things take an enormous amount of room in the garage/shop. Plus, they suffer and are heavy as hell.










So I assembled this cart to get them out of the way for my upcoming resawzapalooza. On nice days I can stimulate some photosynthesis and transpiration.

Garrett Hack watch out…..


----------



## duckmilk

> - lysdexic


My wife's response to something like that would be: "Could you make another one, but just a little bit larger?"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Now you guys have me wondering if I'm overdoing the card scrapers. I get great results this way. A file might be enough if I used a better one.

My TX relatives sent me home with some Apple cider liquor of some sort. Stuff is tasty, but a guaranteed headache in the morn.

I just removed any itchy shirt tag with a paring chisel. I'm such a badass.


----------



## theoldfart

Badass? Only if you were wearing it at the time!


----------



## ToddJB

I'm pretty sure a badass isn't bothered by an itchy tag, Princess Pea.

Nice pot transporter, Scotty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lawlz.

Hey Toddy:



> At the LN show last year, I watched a scraper tutorial from an LN employee showing the correct way to sharpen an LN scraper was with a LN burnisher.
> 
> You should feel ashamed to go against your god, Rojo.
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## shampeon

Happy New Year, shopaholics. I'm back from the criss-cross tour of SoCal family holidays. Went through some more of my dad's crazy geologist tools, and sorted through surveyors transits, seismograph parts, UV lights for mineral identification, lots of drafting stuff, rock crushers, bronze boring tubes, space-age looking metal detectors. The works.

Also went through his rifles, and haven't totally decided what to do with them. I don't shoot or hunt, but there's family history here. Here's his uncle's Marlin Firearms 1894 lever-action with an octagonal barrel and side casing ejector. It was sat on by a horse, the story goes.









And this Stevens 820B has some nice walnut stocks.









His hunting rifle is in great shape. It's a Remington 700. He stopped hunting when I was around 4 years old after unknowingly getting bit on the ass by a baby rattler in the mountains east of San Luis Obispo, fell asleep for 10 hours under an oak tree, and drove back home in a daze. He didn't know what happened until my mom saw the bite marks on his cheek and screamed.









I really only saw him shoot some small bore rifles at his sworn enemies, the ********************ing gophers.

Anyway, I picked this thing up for doing miters with my DeWalt RAS. Looks to be NIB.


----------



## duckmilk

I would have enjoyed looking at your Dad's old stuff Ian. That Marlin rifle is probably worth quite a bit. Can't tell by the picture, but was the stock broken? Also, what caliber is it? Don't know much about the Stevens shotgun though. Very cool, thanks!


----------



## TheFridge

sweet stuff. I got a rusted framing square from my paw paw. I am glad to to have it though.

More goodies!


----------



## putty

Shamp,

The Marlins are superior to the Winchester lever action because of the side eject. You can mount a scope on it easily, with the Winchester you need special scope mounts so the casings can eject.


----------



## putty

Man Fridge….I have it figured out now…the kitchen scale says it all.


----------



## ToddJB

Ian, I went through the same thing a few years ago. My family is big hunters, but I never got into it, but I was bequeathed quite a few really old rifles and shotguns. I wanted them to get use and proper maintenance so I gave them all to my brother, who will do them right. Plus, the Mrs, grew up in the. ity and never had exposure to them, so she had a stigma about them. It was win, win, win.


----------



## lysdexic

WTF Fridge: this is getting ridiculous. Really. Let me know how the Shelix works as I contemplated the same for my 735.

Inspired by Stef. Cheers gentlemen….


----------



## TheFridge

Shhh… (It'll be our secret)

Will do lys. Once I'm able to get to my planer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kitchen scale = Belly laugh.

Truthness: My stepdad was a biiiggg pothead. I was pretty naive about it until about 13 or 14. I just thought that's how our garage smelled.

Think some of my friends were onto it before I was. Prolly the same friends who got busted later from pinching his stash.


----------



## shampeon

Duck, yeah, the butt stock is damaged and repaired (poorly) with screws and tape. That's the consequence of the horse sitting on it. Heh. I might replace it. Could be a fun challenge to fit a new stock on it.


----------



## TheFridge

I vote go for it. That's a good reason to buy a sweet gunstock blank.

It's really easy to make money when you can pass super blond shellac off as meth.


----------



## CL810

I put a Shelix in my 735 and snipe became an issue for me that I had never had with the regular knives. The diameter of the Shelix head is actually smaller than the Dewalt head with knives. So you actually get less of a cut depth than the gauge says you are getting. The extra pressure is what I think causes the snipe to occur.

The snipe was real bad at first but I was able to correct 95% of it. Fridge, if it becomes an issue for you let me know. I'll be able to save you some time.


----------



## lysdexic

But is it worth the price of admission?


----------



## CL810

Helical heads are better than knives hands down. My knives got nicks in them that were a pia in my view. Have not had that with the helical. Never any tear out. If I had not been able to get the snipe to a controllable level I would have been greatly disappointed. I would only recommend looking at the Shelix to someone who is going to keep their 735 for a long time.


----------



## chrisstef

Do you suppose snipe would be less on a machine that wasnt retrofitted?

Gotta pinch the stash. Always, always, bone dry though.

Youre good fridge. Id be concerned if it was a triple beam though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm buh-daffled that DeWalt hasn't offered 735 with a helical head as of yet. It'd sell.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I frequently use my buddies 24" helical head planer. It gets a pretty good amount of snipe as well.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I just removed any itchy shirt tag with a paring chisel. I m such a badass.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I am of the opinion that, anyone who feels the need to point out their bad assness… isn't.

Went to visit the next door neighbor. LJ Sod Buster. He is getting ready to move and loaded me up with a bunch of red oak, mahogany, and cherry.

Nice collection of firearms Ian. Guns are like any other tool…you can never have too many.

And that Remington 700 is the civilian version of what the Marines used as a sniper rifle in the 60's. Even that version was very accurate at 1000 yards right out of the box. In general the limiting factor in most cases was the shooter and not the weapon. Tuned up to match grade it is truly something.


----------



## lysdexic

> I just removed any itchy shirt tag with a paring chisel. I m such a badass.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> I am of the opinion that, anyone who feels the need to point out their bad assness… isn t.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


 I totally agree. And this is the reason that I never mention that I was the highest paid sperm donor in the Southeast Tri-state region while in college.

However, in this instance, I think that Rojo is expressing a bit of sarcasm and is actually being self-deprecating.


----------



## TheFridge

When I first got it snipe was never an issue. It has been for awhile but I've never had or used a snipe free planer. Would be nice though.

I've cleaned the rollers. Waxed the beds on a rare occasion though. I'm just glad I don't have to buy new knives because of nicks.

Thanks for the info Andy. I'll probably give you shout when I discover where in my shop my planer actually is and I'm ready to do it. Most of the videos seem pretty straight forward but I'd welcome any extra info.

Yeah Red. It's like giving yourself a nickname. You wait for people to say your cool. You can't just label yourself. You labeler.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I am of the opinion that, anyone who feels the need to point out their bad assness… isn t.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Ya….uhhh, that's why it's supposed to be funny.

I spent my Friday evening munching kfc and planing walnut in my slippers. I know my place in this world.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I am of the opinion that, anyone who feels the need to point out their bad assness… isn t.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Ya….uhhh, that s why it s supposed to be funny.
> 
> I spend my Friday evening munching kfc and planing walnut in my slippers. I know my place in this world.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You are eating KFC and working walnut. Your place in this world seems quite high. You are one badass Camarillo short from being a god.


----------



## duckmilk

Started to post a comment about sperm donation and divorce, but made a rule to myself that posting while drinking shouldn't be done. Didn't I just do that?


----------



## 7Footer

Omg you guys! I had this huge post typed out cuz i am 379 posts behind and then my computer shutdown (Mos, too bad that wasn't an extra pc you got for Xmas, mine is on its last legs!)

Anyway I had a bullet list of my favorite highlights, but now here's all I all can remember:
-BRK has fridge's bondo bench pic saved on his desktop for whenever he needs a "laugh".. and his daughter got a pink poop stuffy for Christmas! 
-Terry got a sweet new truck and has a tiny wife 
-fridge must be the godfather of the swamp, dude had the mother of all holiday tool hauls!
-lol @ Kelvin trying to start Ish with BRK

Here's the tool portion of my Christmas haul, highlights include a Nepalese Gurkha kukri, a couple moraknivs, a jap saw… B-)









Anyway, happy late Christmas and merry new year dudes, I'll be back soon!! Miss you silly sailors.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Oohhh, I hit a nerve.

Sorry Red, didn't mean to hurt your butt. And actually, it was pretty funny.


----------



## TheFridge

Kelvin! You're not supposed to say that as you're pulling out!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Man Fridge….I have it figured out now…the kitchen scale says it all.
> 
> - putty


Yes it does!


----------



## woodcox

Viva Nepal!

Nice pile seven.


----------



## Tugboater78

State of the shop this cold mornin..



















Final fitting for legvice on my workbench.

Happy new years all.

Gonna go meet the paternal donator of half my DNA for the first time in 24 years and second time in 39 years, this afternoon. Have no expectations, but just curious.


----------



## woodcox

Nice bench tug. Good luck with that other thing.


----------



## Tim457

Nice looking shop there Tugger. And wow, good luck.


> I am of the opinion that, anyone who feels the need to point out their bad assness… isn t.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Ya….uhhh, that s why it s supposed to be funny.
> 
> I spent my Friday evening munching kfc and planing walnut in my slippers. I know my place in this world.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Haha, I found both halves of that funny.


----------



## ToddJB

Wow, Tug, good luck indeed.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, Tug. Hope it goes well.

That's interesting about the 700, Tim. I did not know that.

Nice haul there, 7.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I spent my Friday evening munching kfc and planing walnut in my slippers. I know my place in this world.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


You're just trying to make us envy you, aren't ya? Bastage.


----------



## WillliamMSP

In the last couple days, I've watched in frustration as the price of my targeted NAS has crept up on both NewEgg and Amazon. Then, late last night, I saw, to my absolute horror, that the price of the Veritas mortise chisels had shot up $30+ each! Fortunately, that horror was short-lived as I realized that I'd followed a link and landed on Lee Valley with Canadian destination/dollars. Crisis averted. I hope.


----------



## Tim457

Do you use camelcamelcamel for Amazon tracking? Can beat amazon's pricing scams on most things, doesn't work on a few for some reason.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yeah, I do, Tim. There was one low-baller that was a brand new seller and has since disappeared. I've got an alert set up, but I'm not sure that I'm going to see that price again - the model is being phased out and now I regret dragging my feet. NewEgg was a little better, once you factor in tax, but their price went up shortly after Amazon's did.


----------



## ToddJB

Malls have changed since I was a teenager.


----------



## DanKrager

It's only badass if you cut the offending tag off with a super sharp chisel (or wide plane blade) WHILE WEARING the shirt frontwards, i.e. doing the cutting behind your neck by "feelies". It'd be fun to see you shaking the shavings and dust off those furry slippers before going back in the house….

I'm humbled by Christmas gifts. I got a $6 glue bottle.

Trying to suppress the "need" for a 51. Don't need it. Don't need it. ... and again I say DON'T NEED IT!

Happy New Year, dudes and dudettes, whatever your current persuasion.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

My kind of store. Lucky you found this gem for us after Christmas or I'd probably have a lot less tools… and a lot more happy endings…


----------



## Brit

Lovely light in the New Forest today. I'm well chilled now.


----------



## theoldfart

DanK, you need it









You want it









You have to have one









Just trying to help


----------



## TheFridge

Yes dan… you need it…


----------



## Slyy

Justin, bench looking good! Good luck with the donor boy.

Oh Fridge and Kev: WOWZERS HUMMINAHUMMINAHOWWOW!

Andy, I didn't realize you guys don't have colors across the Pond. Always heard the weather described as gray and gloomy but didn't realize the full extent.

Ian that Stevens pump is pretty dang cool.

Not that it comes as a surprise but: Cancer Sucks.
I buddy i worked with for several years, all around great guy, great family man with 2 kids (16 & 12) got diagnosed with glioblastoma a few months ago. Passed away yesterday morning, Cancer is ugly but that one is a seriously pissy bitch. Always a reminder to live the life you love with the ones you love and love you back.
I'd sit down by a fire in a warm blanky and a 3 hand mug of cocoa with anyone of you guys. Happy End of 2016!


----------



## Brit

LOL. Very funny. Is this better?


----------



## Slyy

Quite striking, I'm lichen the pics!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> It s only badass if you cut the offending tag off with a super sharp chisel (or wide plane blade) WHILE WEARING the shirt frontwards, i.e. doing the cutting behind your neck by "feelies"
> 
> - Dan Krager


Holy crap, seeing that would make me not want to mess with him in a bar.


----------



## theoldfart

Mmmmm fungus amoungous!

Jake, have a shot and remember the good times with your friend. My mom passed at the end of November and my daughter and I are designing an urn and reminiscing. We have been here in CA for the last two weeks with my kids and their families for the holidays and it's been the best therapy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

More on the topic of "bad assedness.

http://m.ranker.com/list/crazy-teddy-roosevelt-stories/thaneeconomou?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=pd&utm_campaign=Badass_Teddy_Roosevelt&asid=6054430460208


----------



## lysdexic

Andy,

We never followed up on the camera research. Those are wonderful pics.

I've definitely been bitten by the camera bug. I think I read somewhere that you bought a Sony? A7?


----------



## Brit

No Scot, I bought a Sony RX10 II with a 24-200mm zoom. It's a bridge camera that also shoots 4K video and 40x super slow motion. I bought it secondhand on Amazon.co.uk, but I converted a load of hotel points into vouchers and only had to put about £250 of my own money to it.

I tried taking those photos in manual mode and whilst they might look Ok on here, they are very grainy when enlarged. I've got a lot to learn.


----------



## lysdexic

I followed a similar path. I used to take artsy fartsy b&w pics with my trusty canon AE-1 back in my 20's. Even learned to develop in the dark room. Thus I bought a refurbed Canon T6s to re-familiarize myself with the manual settings and purchased a compliment of lenses.

My son has taken a keen interest in photography and has all but usurped the T6s. However, I am interested in the new mirrorless technology specifically the Fuji XT-2. Before diving head first into the interchangeable lens Fuji's I am giving the X100T a go.

'cuz I am a hipster…..


----------



## terryR

^That is a cool looking camera!
Where do you guys recommend getting film these days?

So, I like to bake frequently. But din't understand the kitchen scale joke. What have I been doing wrong for 35 years?


----------



## lysdexic

A shot of the This Moser gallery

!


----------



## lysdexic

Terry - I have no recommendations on where to buy film but I did take a pilgrimage to the B&H Photo store while in NYC. I noticed that they still roll him there.

Here you go…

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Roll-Film/ci/2545/N/4093113317


----------



## lysdexic

> Lovely light in the New Forest today. I m well chilled now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brit


Great pic. f16 for the star burst?


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, it was a reference to drugs. Measuring out the goods in small weights.


----------



## ShaneA

Terry, word on the street is that Fridge uses the electronic scale to measure powders and herbs, but not the typical baking and cooking type. He says he is an "electrician"...but we know the deal, lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge got zap! He be fried!


----------



## bandit571

Here's to ya..









I'll have mine Guinness Extra Stout…...


----------



## jmartel

lysdexic, if I was you I'd look at Olympus or Panasonic offerings. There are quite a bit more lenses for the m4/3rds mount than for Fuji. And the lenses tend to be lighter and cheaper as well, which is one of the main advantages of a mirrorless system. The EM5 mk II is what I'm looking at for when I'm upgrading my camera.

If you wanted the APS-C sized sensor instead of the m4/3rds, then I'd look at the Sony A7 as I believe their lenses are better than the Fuji's as well.


----------



## jmartel

Started moving shop stuff over to the new house today.










Not much room, but it'll do until the new shop is built.


----------



## Slyy

Photography has always interested me but I feel it's a whole world of hobby that I have less and less time for, but gosh do I appreciate great pictures and lust after the ability to take even decent pictures.

Kev, will do. Not to sound morbid but I hope to live to see more friends and colleagues pass: perhaps the joys of longevity are somewhat matched by the sorrow of loss.


----------



## Brit

Yes Scot, F16.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Jmart. Wish you the best on the new place and shop build. Should be fun to watch.

I'm gonna boil me crab limbs.

Happy New Year to ya pansies.

The state of my badass shop.


----------



## ToddJB

Putting some attention into my trailer for the first time since I bought it. Prepping for a long and heavy haul.










Fixing lights wiring, added real D rings, and repacking wheel bearings.

Question for you Shady Tree'ers - how tight should I retighten the King Nut?


----------



## jmartel

If you haven't started yet, Red, steam the crab legs in cheap beer. Don't boil them. They will taste way better. Seawater is even better than that, but beer is a good substitute.


----------



## putty

Todd, Just tighten till the slop is out… a little more than finger tight
spin the hub while you are doing it


----------



## woodcox

That is a great shot red! For scale, it stands about five feet tall?

Red bike looks a little light jmart? That is a good bike shop for awhile though.

Serene, Andy. Nice work.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Putty.


----------



## DanKrager

If your king nut has notches (it should, hence the name) I have had good luck with hand tightening to drag, then back it up one notch before putting in the cotter pin. Don't forget to spread that sucker both ways! And I like to use high temp grease.

DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

By the way Dan, how did you know my slippers were fuzzy? My internet boyfriends are all up in my bidness.

Yepper. Bookcase is about 5' tall. Same as the wifey.


----------



## TheFridge

> Quite striking, I m lichen the pics!
> 
> - Slyy


That was awesome.


----------



## jmartel

> Red bike looks a little light jmart? That is a good bike shop for awhile though.
> - woodcox


I have the air box and side panels off while I work on it. And seats. Other than that it's mostly complete. Just waiting for a part to get in. Hopefully I can go back to riding that every day.


----------



## Brit

Happy New Year y'all. Eat, sleep, rave, repeat…


----------



## chrisstef

4-6 fingers of redbreast with some good friends and its off to get the lil man down. Happy new year if i dont make it back.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy New Year everyone. It'll be a quiet night at home for us. We went out to an old and quaint bar last night.


----------



## lysdexic

My drunkard friends are ringing the door bell. Happy New Year fellers.


----------



## Slyy

JCrab excellent tip on the leg cooking, gonna file that one away. Cheap beer I can do, seawater bit harder to come by in Oklahoma.

Prep the trailer well Todd!

King nut is a new one for me, considering I own a truck now, might have to look that up.

Nice looking shelf Rojo!


----------



## Slyy

> Quite striking, I m lichen the pics!
> 
> - Slyy
> 
> That was awesome.
> 
> - TheFridge


Fridge, my jokes can be quite pun-ishing at times.

Happy New Year to all y'all as well! Off celebrating at the best buds place, also just happens to be his retirement party as well! Jealous, I've only got as many working years left as I've been alive!!!!


----------



## lysdexic

> Photography has always interested me but I feel it s a whole world of hobby that I have less and less time for, but gosh do I appreciate great pictures and lust after the ability to take even decent pictures.
> 
> - Slyy


BTW - This is an intriguing comment. Deserves an introspective essay along the lines of: I don't want to spend time doing something that interests me because it will take time away from something that I like to do.

I struggle with this concept constantly.


----------



## TheFridge

Rain sucks, but the good thing is that I bet the firework stands are doing horrible. Thank god. I have one right outside of literal rock throwing range. I especially hate them in New Years and July 4th.

Nothing like artillery shells in the middle of the night.

Sly you are a sly one.

The only time I like fireworks is when New Years strikes. It sounds like ww3 between the fireworks and guns. A lot more fireworks than guns though.

And then I want it to stop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stuck in a hotel room tonight, far from home and shop. Happy New Year, Fellas!


----------



## Slyy

Scotty my point in a nutshell I suppose. I'm not sure what the hobby "point-of-saturation" is but it certainly is impeded by work and other things. One of my favorite interests is amateur astronomy, I have severely neglected my telescope use the last two years, it hurts me in the feels a bit to neglect such a passionate interest, not sure how adding more info the pot would effect that and other interests/hobbies.

Fireworks for me this year only included throwing about 10oz of Elemental Sodium into a pond; hopefully it's a decent pop!


----------



## lysdexic

Sit down and take this pic while you sit in your chair…just saying


----------



## jmartel

Jake, if you take up photography you can get into Astro photography. Does your telescope auto track? You can get a mount to mount the camera onto it. If not, you can build a barn door tracker for the camera and lens to get long exposure photos of galaxies and nebulas and such.

I think the software that is used most is called deep sky stacker. Haven't looked into it in a while.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I'm having one for you. Son in law opened this tonight.









Happy New Year y'all. Best wishes to everyone and a peaceful night.


----------



## lysdexic

I love Mexican train and I'll second the "cheers" to you Smitty. But I'll leave out the picture of my knob.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

understood.


----------



## lysdexic

Sly,

Plus with an expensive camera and serious photog skills you can take pics like these

My wife….


----------



## Mosquito

Shavings made for a good afternoon on my last day of 2016


----------



## Slyy

Cute Scotty

In surgery, we call these smile makers guess it's a game thing now:
Hahhy Nuu Yeah!!


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, you gotta pretty mouth.










RIP 2016


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Cute Scotty
> 
> In surgery, we call these smile makers guess it s a game thing now:
> Hahhy Nuu Yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Slyy


You just set off Fridge's firecrackers.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh god

Knob all done

Mexican train all done

Kevin, all done.

Family rules !

If anyone needs a translation see me tomorrow.

Hippy new year an hour early.


----------



## Mosquito

Guessing that's all out of knob creek, game of dominoes played, Kevin is 3 sheets to the wind?


----------



## theoldfart

Well maybe at least two sheets Moss, oops I mean Mos!


----------



## Slyy

JPhotog not me in the pic but this is the scope I have








I've done some afocal pics with a digital camera and the iPhone before though. My avatar pic is with the digital camera, afocal with a 34mm ocular of the total lunar eclipse a few years ago.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We'll start off 2017 with an arst-fartsy Byo/Smitty-type pic. 









This was taken with a Samsung SIV. HDR Mode, non-existent shutter.


----------



## KelvinGrove

----

Did ya'll know LJ's auto correct does not know how to spell "jerkey"? What kind of sissy wrote that crap?


----------



## ToddJB

Is it because you spelled "Jerky" wrong?


----------



## terryR

wow, slow here this year.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










maybe a discussion on benches?


----------



## WillliamMSP

I was going to post something witty, but I'm having even more trouble with that than usual.


----------



## lysdexic

I'd love to know what brand table saw insert and dado stack that is.


----------



## Tugboater78

Id plow that dado..


----------



## TheFridge

Can you believe the boots she has on?


----------



## summerfi

Isn't this more your style, Terry?


----------



## KelvinGrove

- ToddJB
[/QUOTE]



> Is it because you spelled "Jerky" wrong?
> 
> - ToddJB


LMAO. That would be a problem wouldn't it. Good thing I ain't an English teacher.


----------



## jmartel

Had a good new years eve last night. Went to see Trans-Siberian Orchestra for some christmas music the way it's meant to be played. With electric guitars, lasers, and fireballs.



















Even had the lead singer from Bad Company come out and do some songs.










And then after it ended we got out with about 5 min to find a spot on top of a parking garage to watch the fireworks off of the space needle.










Course, then we missed the 12:45am boat home by about 2 min and had to wait until the 2:10am one. Made for a long night.


----------



## terryR

Looks awesome, JDeafToday?

Bob, I don't have any ink yet, but tools are the only scars I'd want to carry around!


----------



## chrisstef

Man im doin somethin wrong in my shop if tgats the clientel youre bringin in Terry. Im surprised its held up for this long.

Im going with jet and amana scotty.

Had my folks n baby bro over for 2nd christmas. Got hooked up with a grr-ripper and a wixey angle jammy and lil bro helped my lug the lockers into the shop. Very stoked.

Happy new years to you misfits, freaks and weirdos


----------



## theoldfart

Sitting in Sac, flights cancelled. Sucks big time.


----------



## chrisstef

Ugh. No bueno kevin. When all you wanna do is get home. Fight the frustration buddy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I bet Stef's rooting for my Donkeys.


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready for a Pork Roast & Kraut dinner tonight….needs something to wash it down..









Took two bottles to fill that mug. Guinness Extra Stout. Takes awhile, to pour it properly…


----------



## chrisstef

U bet your furry red a$$ im rootin for the broncos.

Get it in ur mustache bandit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, can't let dem stankin Raiders win the division.

Bookcase doors. Got prospective arches laying below. Doors will have glass. I think I likey.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, guess we're staying in CA one more day. Can't get a flight till 3:45 tomorrow. Get home something like 3am next day. BHoggin airlines.


----------



## chrisstef

Clear or frosted red? Or combo of both?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I spent 14 hours in airports last Tuesday, Kevin. Positively dreadful, and I'm trying to return home tomorrow. Short stop-over in BYo's general vicinity (charlotte), then to StL. Please, Please, Please let it go well this time, Patron Saint of Air Travel (is there one? gotta check that out. maybe Christopher?)

And, I like the gothic look of those arches. Cathedral-like.


----------



## TheFridge

Speaking of glassery. I've heard of etching glass with hide glue. Sounds neat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Smitty. Limbert-esque too. No matter how much I attempt to branch out. my work will always have A&C influences.

Clear Stef. Clear. Frosted glass is for rent-a-center furniture. lawlz

Lookin like the chefs might have the AFC West. Bueno. Donkey's will be better next year. Elway's gonna go O-line shoppin'.


----------



## Mosquito

> Speaking of glassery. I ve heard of etching glass with hide glue. Sounds neat.
> 
> - TheFridge


I would be VERY interested to hear your experience if you give it a try. I've recently discovered that as well (only a couple weeks ago), and am rather curious on it… I've got some spare plate glass and some hide glue, so maybe I should give it a go…


----------



## TheFridge

I have a pane or 2 as well. I don't remember where I saw it when I was digging up info on getting started with hide glue. I think I remember something about using 132g or something like that.

Have glue, have glass. Might as well give it a shot.


----------



## lysdexic

Don't "they" make a reproduction wavy glass. That'd be sweet. Get bubbles in it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh man. That would look good. You sumbucks are always spendin my benjamins.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Or use vintage glass that's already bubbly and wavy. I can cut it for you!


----------



## Slyy

Hide glue and glass huh? Google search coming up for me on that one!

Oliver Lathe repainted, I'll give it a couple days before I reassemble. Then on to figuring out how I want to power the dang thing.


----------



## Mosquito

> I have a pane or 2 as well. I don t remember where I saw it when I was digging up info on getting started with hide glue. I think I remember something about using 132g or something like that.
> 
> Have glue, have glass. Might as well give it a shot.
> 
> - TheFridge


The only part I would struggle with is I think you're supposed to sand blast/etch the glass before you apply the hide glue


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice work Jake, looks awesome! Maybe power it like this?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> The only part I would struggle with is I think you re supposed to sand blast/etch the glass before you apply the hide glue
> 
> - Mosquito


That kinda defeats the purpose, doesn't it? Sandblasting before etching when that's what the hide glue is supposed to do? I'm missing something.


----------



## Mosquito

the hide glue is actually supposed to be "chipped glass" not etched. Basically the way I understand it is that as the hide glue dries it shrinks and breaks up chips of glass that get peeled away with the glue once it's dry. A larger more organic pattern than etched glass.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Or use vintage glass that s already bubbly and wavy. I can cut it for you!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


These are gonna be about 52"x11". It wouldn't be possible/cost worthy to ship something like that would it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, now it makes more sense. Thanks Mos.


----------



## Slyy

Okay that is the stuff I was finding when google-fu-ing Hide Glue and glass. Guess you have to go through up the surface to give the glue an appropriate hold?

Smitty, maybe like that, still figuring out if I want to VFD it (which would be quite complicated but provide more flexibility) or get a rotary phase converter and just use that as an excuse for more machines.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jake, I knew you had serious and very technical power options going through your head, I was joking and posted the first graphic I could find. "Plug it in." ;-) I know nothing of power, except when it is working, and when it's not.

I'm sure you'll figure it out and it'll be a huge improvement for the machine as well.


----------



## duckmilk

I really like your arches Red. Gonna look cool no matter what glass you put in there, but wavy & bubbly would look cool.

Dang Smitty, it would be a shorter list of what you don't have in your shop than it would be of what you do have.

Jake, my dad got an astronomy book when I was little and used to take my brother and myself out in the yard to learn different constellations. I loved those evenings. We didn't have a telescope, but we lived at 5600 feet in the desert SW and the visibility was spectacular.

Haha Smitty. I think your Patron Saint of air travel would be Saint John Glenn. So sad we lost him this year.

Kevin, in the airport, did you visit a bar to ease the hangover thing? Edit: the halfway there hangover thing ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Tony says you can gain entrance into those swanky airport clubs by tapping your feet underneath the neighboring bathroom stall, Kevin. Its like some secret code or somethin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Thank you for that chuckle!


----------



## ShaneA

Tony knows things, just sayin'


----------



## TheFridge

> Tony says you can gain entrance into those swanky airport clubs by tapping your feet underneath the neighboring bathroom stall, Kevin. Its like some secret code or somethin.
> 
> - chrisstef


Dude! Dont give out the secret foot shake!


----------



## duckmilk

> Or use vintage glass that s already bubbly and wavy. I can cut it for you!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> These are gonna be about 52"x11". It wouldn t be possible/cost worthy to ship something like that would it?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Dan, maybe you could look for some old barns or estate sales with some old glass? Antique shops would probably be expensive, unless they didn't know what they had.


----------



## duckmilk

Fridge has a secret pecker shake too.


----------



## TheFridge

the secrets out on that shake!

I want a Disney landscape on my shop window. That I'll build just for it.


----------



## Slyy

> Fridge has a secret pecker shake too.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck - probably into docking too.


----------



## duckmilk

The Matterhorn or "It's a Small World After All"?


----------



## DanKrager

Wavy or bubbly glass was going to be my suggestion BRK, but the esteemed panel beat me to it. Vintage has a very distinct appearance that has not been imitated quite yet. The waviness is subtle and truly random since glass is amorphous and not crystalline. The other option is a polished bevel. That is a classic way to add class and distinction. It's not as expensive as you might imagine. Keep it simple, though, you don't want to distract from the graceful form and busy grain.

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

52" is tough indeed. 11" is not.

Cutting vintage glass is also difficult. Much more waste involved as it is old and curmudgeonly in it's ways / doesn't want to cut along straight lines. Now, if you'd cut those panels in half, you'd surely find candidate glass to get 'er done.


----------



## TheFridge

> Fridge has a secret pecker shake too.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Duck - probably into docking too.
> 
> - Slyy


Ohhhhhhh you got me! That was pretty good.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck - probably into docking too.
> 
> - Slyy
> 
> Ohhhhhhh you got me! That was pretty good.
> 
> - TheFridge


Had to google that one, words can't describe what my stomach did.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife & and I did the TerryR thing today putting in fence posts. At least we had a tractor with auger.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh duck… you should be thankful you didn't grow up in our generation.


----------



## theoldfart

Well made the best of it. Our daughter came and picked us up, our son and his family came down and we had another big family dinner. We try again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## TheFridge

Amen to a free meal


----------



## duckmilk

I'm always thankful I grew up in the generation that I did Fridge.

Glad you finally made it Kev. When you're retired, free meals are always accepted.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Roger that Smitty. Even if I split up the panels, the big one's almost 40". There's a glass place down the road. I'll hit them up. Man, I'm even more excited about this piece now.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol jake. Double lol that duck googled it!!!

Kansas city baby! A week to get healthy and prepare. Lets go boys.


----------



## Tugboater78

Damn Red, you have that magic touch with your projects, that i am sure stef appreciates.

Spent most of today cutting down 4 sheets of plywood into parts for the rest of the cabinets in our kitchen.








And this evening i m working on shaping my legvice chop.


















I think im getting better at using my handsaws, one side of chop was square off the saw. Other side was slightly off to the waste side. Spokeshave doin a fine job too.


----------



## Slyy

Haha Duck, you have my honest supreme apologies for your Google mistake.

Justin thats gonna look great.

Kev glad to see you've made it back with the Family now.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I had to look it up too after you said that Duck. I stop at Urban Dictionary and go no further lol

I'm so sheltered


----------



## jmartel

Since someone suggested I should make my last bad meal for a while to be fried chicken, I figured I'd one up it. Buffalo wings and potato skins. I really shouldn't have learned how to do this. Dangerous.


----------



## TheFridge

Docking… hahahaha. Very similar to Yankee-doodling.

Tuggers, you're not gonna know what to do with yourself when you finally get er done 

Glued up and just about ready to finish. Thought I'd never get to this point. Hide glue was perfect for something like this. Just wish I got it before I glued up the case. Still have some pva squeeze out to deal with. The tall drawer is for necklaces. Not the best way to do it really but it'll suffice. Maybe next time I'll get a little more wood to where I'll have an option. Really wanted something to swing out.


----------



## Mosquito

looks nice Fridge. I made some nice thin poplar shavings this evening, mostly just to make shavings… good stuff, haven't really done that in a while (truthfully I was testing something)


----------



## lysdexic

Docking. WTH

Just so you know, this forum is my portal to the underbelly of humanity. Congratulations.


----------



## Mosquito

^ lol I've learned a LOT in this thread


----------



## TheFridge

Thank so bud.

Lys, you should be grateful this forum is pg-13


----------



## lysdexic

My previous sources for all things urban dictionary were construction crews, college and Army buddies. Now I have you (plural).

FYI: underbelly is in the urban dictionary too. Just had to look.


----------



## Tugboater78

Almost there…


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy. What are you gonna use to keep it from racking tuggles?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Yeah buddy. What are you gonna use to keep it from racking tuggles?
> 
> - TheFridge


In my tests before, it wasnt problem, and it still registers the same surfaces. Should be good, we shall see


----------



## terryR

Damn nice, Mr. Fridge!

We have a stack of vintage wavy glass on the front porch if you girls want to drive by and pick it up! I cannot throw it away, but don't know what to do with it. Yeah, sandblasted with cool images, but not this month!

nice leg, Tug. Beautiful thumbhole, bud.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ugh, I was going to ask Mos about RAIDs and instead I get a lesson on docking - lol. Man, y'all make taking an upper decker seem quaint.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sure could've used a festool router with epic dust collection….


----------



## JayT

Chop's looking great, Justin. Very clean work for being all hand tools.



> Sure could ve used a festool router with epic dust collection….
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Now you're just being a tool snob. ;-)


----------



## terryR

Have been looking at shop photos…but cannot find the answer.

New shop receptacles should be installed at what height?
a-just above floor
b-36" above floor
c-another distance from floor
d-a and c only
e-all the above


----------



## terryR

unjam


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks Ter-bear, 42-48" to center will clear any typical counter with backsplash or bench. 36" for ease of use if no counter or bench is to be installed. 24" if inside cabinet and 18" to center is standard height. This is what I've used throughout the years. Hope it help bud.


----------



## summerfi

I installed mine at 48" Terry, and that has proven to be a convenient height for me. Mine are spaced 4' apart all the way around the shop.


----------



## DanKrager

48" is a common height to bottom of box for new garage (shop) outlets around here. That is so an uncut sheet of whatever fits below it and it's easy to edge notch the panel above. I cut a piece of 1/2" particle board about 4" wide with two notches, one for the 48" (to bottom of box) and one for 13" (centerline of box) from floor. Really speeds things up because it not only measures height consistently, but the outset of the box for 1/2" material is measured too. Place and nail plastic boxes as fast as you can pick them out of the supply carton.

I do electrical work for a local contractor….

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, some folks put at 50" so a sheet of ply can go under it. Other than that, doesn't really matter.

That time the muffler shop is taking forever so they give you a cup'o'noodles.










Edit: Well, 3 people beat me to it.


----------



## Mosquito

I also installed mine at 48" to the bottom for the reason DanK mentioned about sheet goods and what not.

I cut a piece of scrap 2×4 that was already in the shop to install the boxes (similar again to what Dan is talking about I think). Just throw the 2×4 against the stud, set the box on it and hammer it home, move on to the next one. When it came to running the wires (drilling out the studs), I went so far as to put a screw through the center of another scrap 2×4 that I used to mark my drill locations. Kept the holes all level that way. Also used it to drag down the stud so I'd make sure I stapled the wire down the middle as well. Completely beyond necessary, but it made me happier.

I also spaced them every 3rd stud (48") and alternated 2 circuits on my two primary woodworking walls (panel side and back), and then 1 circuit for the entry door wall (not intending for woodworking stuff on that side), and an additional circuit for ceiling outlets (5 boxes)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry, just measure your joinery bench….and make the receptacles taller than that;-P

Wonder what happened to Pez? He's been on quire a sabbatical.

I actually did end up buying the festool router from that dude. Another friend said he's honest, just a space cadet. We'll see tomorrow if I got ripped off.


----------



## Slyy

Seedy Underbelly indeed. Contribution to dysfunction should be a daily goal for us all.

Tuggers great comin' along on that chop!

As far as last meals go JTGIFriday's that one not looking so bad.

Never thought to use Urban Dictionary as a pre- Google Image Search filter.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, I never would've thought of 48", or the top edge of the plywood.

But…ummm…my stud walls are 10' tall. Guess I should ask how that is usually sheathed with ply? I just assumed the 4×8 sheets would hang vertically, and shoved all the way up? Easier to add the 2' strip off the ladder? Or am I backwards?

LOL


----------



## TheFridge

You can do either but I'd go left to right as that's what I'm used to seeing with walls taller than 8'.


----------



## theoldfart

OK, we're trying this one more time. Plane is supposed to take off at 2:10 and be in Denver for six something. Half hour layover then on to Hartford landing at oneish. Should be home around two then up for work at six thirty! Two days traveling is less than ideal donchathink ?


----------



## Tugboater78

I install left to right as well, helps tie the studs together for more structural integrity. Learned the same method for box installation. Boxes every other stud.

All kitchen cabinet parts cut to size. Now to set up for joinery…

Oh not sure if i posted that i m doing that as well..


----------



## widdle

Happy New Year boy's and girls(red)..

Terry, I'm an A guy, unless @ a counter.


----------



## theoldfart

Heyitsawiddle, yo wid wuzzup?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Friggin Wids. How 'bout dem Ducks?

Back in 'nam…..we called this buh-dasss.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Friggin Wids. How bout dem Ducks?
> 
> Back in nam…..we called this buh-dasss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That looks like a damson.


----------



## CL810

What's a nice retired guy like you doing talking about work???



> .....then up for work at six thirty!
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## widdle

Of…Settling in to watch the Rosebowl right now.

Red(sally)The Football team went 4 and 8 and fired the entire staff. The radius on the right has a bump in it.Your welcome.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy I work one day a week, keeps me from nodding off 

Red, 'nam? You were just a glint in the old mans eye back then!

Your right wid there is a bump.


----------



## chrisstef

Beats 2 and 10, fired the whole staff and rehired randy edsall.

Lol. I see it too widdle


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Fridge. I really like the base detail.

Chop looks great Tug.

The arches came out very well Red.

Terry, I installed my outlets at 38" above the floor to clear the top of my trashy beater bench and most everything else, every 4' with 3 different circuits for the various areas. AC and 220 on separate circuits.
I put my ply up vertically then added the short pieces on top.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Trick lighting Wids. Although you did make me go out and check. Ya, tough year to be a Clucks fan. 









Had a beer exchange with some buddies. Basically 12 guys bring a 12pack, swap around and everyone gets a 12 sampler. Found an IPA I can tolerate. Thank you Wisconsin.


----------



## TheFridge

The only ale I can drink is a rolling rock cuz I'm a pansy.


----------



## widdle

> Beats 2 and 10, fired the whole staff and rehired randy edsall.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ice Up Son.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, on the air plane!


----------



## duckmilk

Have a drink, sit back and relax Kev.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, Lagunitas 12 of NeverIPA and we are in Denver.


----------



## duckmilk

Yay!


----------



## chrisstef

Great beer choice OF. I love that stuff on the golf course.


----------



## theoldfart

And on the plane for home, yippee. Bartender…....


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You guys and your dang bitter beers.

I was the only one to bring a pilsner to the beer party. But it was a dang good pilsner.


----------



## Slyy

Whew! Bad toss there Penn State.

Red my preference: brown and Abby style ales.


----------



## lysdexic

Started to mill my lumber for the wife's wood wall. No pallet wood or barn wood. I think that style will pass. Decided to go with a bit more finished look and with ambrosia maple to match the floors.

I will call this rustic milling. Rip one side straight and then cross cut to length. Then rip to the widths I decide which will probably be 8", 5" and 3". However, I have some pretty wide boards here that are 14 and 11 inches wide. I hate to waste that width but they would out of scale with the project.

Finally, I am going to resaw all these mofo's. Reason being is that I'll double my square footage and the final thickness of 3/8" will be fine.

They don't have to perfect resaws because that will be the visible surface. Still I am sure it'll be a bitch.

New wood slicer blade ready to install. I'll tune, check for drift and make a resaw fence.


----------



## bandit571

Bad plane trip? 
Fort Gordon to Seatle, then somhow wind up in Da Nang…....Nov. of 71…..no wonder they gave ya two weeks to "acclimate" to the place…..


----------



## lysdexic

Home made track saw…









This board had a lot of curl and I will try not to use it for this project.



















A festool track saw (TS55?) would be nice with its dust collection.


----------



## jmartel

44 degree water temp today for the dive. 35 degree air temp. Quite cold. Couldn't feel my hands when I got out of the water. Made getting out of gear difficult.


----------



## Tugboater78

Had to scrape together one of these, i knew the plastic Rockler ones were junk. 









Bought a 2" Rockler kit a year or two ago. My next to last blast gate was staying halfway open, which isolated my tsaw. Eliminated any suction to my hose boom












































With milling all this plywood, need this small system in tip top shape

Ordered the fastcap switch and got it last thursday, already love it.


----------



## theoldfart

OK, we're home. Nighty nite


----------



## Tugboater78

Glad you made it tof!


----------



## DanKrager

Whew. What a travelers nightmare, TOF. Be safe at wook, wrok, wwwurc….whatever.

Terry, it kinda messes up the 48" deal, but in my 10' garage I hung 8' of sheet, mostly horizontal, with a 2' piece at the bottom. If somehow the bottom gets damaged or wet, the bottom 24" comes off with a clean line that doesn't have to be cut. Carry on.

DanK


----------



## Brit

To all the dads with young children, watch this and don't let it happen in your house. Fix them to the wall.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-38495647

Carry on…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Already done, Andy - watching that video is pretty scary as a parent with little ones. Kinda makes me angry, too - I'd like to think that the thunk of a fallen dresser and the wailing of one of my children would see me in their room in far less than the two minute duration of that video.

Speaking of the kids, today is the first day of… well, what my future is going to look like for a couple years, I guess. The boy is back at school after winter break and the wife is at work after her maternity leave. So it's the 4-month-old and I, trying to feel out what I can get away with as schedules develop. If the girl soon falls in to the common two-hour nap, twice per day, I might be able to steal away to the basement and get some work done without waking her, as long as it doesn't involve too much pounding.

I'd really love to get the basement bench done soon - need to do four more mortises and cut 8 tenons before a test fit. At my current rate, I should be able to wrap it up in August or so.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glad you made home, Kevin! I did too (finally!), and actually stepped into the shop last night for the first time in nearly two weeks. It was funny, my daughter saw it coming. I changed into some hackabouts (dirty jeans, hoodie, cap). She took one look at me and said, "You heading over to the Shop?"

She knows the draw that place has over me.

Bad news: propane tank is empty, shop space be cold…

DanK, that's actually a pretty smart way to do that 10' wall thing for sheetrock.


----------



## woodcox

I good monitor goes a long way toward shop time Bill.

Ambrosia is way better than pallet wood Lys. I have been working with it for the past month. Pretty stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

Havn't been in the shop yet. Hopefully I can get down there tonight. I think one beer should put me to sleep this evening.


----------



## jmartel

Tug, have you looked into those surge protectors that have a master and slave function? Meaning that if you turn on your tablesaw, the dust collector automatically starts up? Would be even better than the remote.

Picked up 2 of those Costco LED shop lights yesterday. I'll put them up this week and let you guys know how bright they are. The garage only has one twist fluorescent bulb which isn't enough for anything.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Tug, have you looked into those surge protectors that have a master and slave function? Meaning that if you turn on your tablesaw, the dust collector automatically starts up? Would be even better than the remote.
> 
> - jmartel


I'd love of these that turns on the shop vac when I switch on the RAS. Anyone have one of these? Specifically, where did you get it? If it's for 'home use,' it'll blow every time time start up the RAS / vac. Need one for shop applications. Lowe's? HD? Menards? HF?


----------



## theoldfart

Got mine from Woodcraft. This http://www.woodcraft.com/product/149950/ivac-automated-shop-vacuum-switch.aspx
It runs both the planer and big vac or band saw and big vac
This one is on the smaller shop vac http://www.woodcraft.com/product/856231/fastcap-remote-vacuum-control-channel1.aspx


----------



## terryR

Kevin, congrats on return home safe and mostly sound.

Thanks for all the info on interior sheathing, guys! I just can't stroke each of you by name. Tony…well…he's a better man than me!

The committee has decided to hang all ply vertically, with the extra 2' span at the top of the wall. Thus, NO lifting of full sized sheets. New shop was built on a 6" concrete footing, and on a small hill, so no moisture expected inside this shop.

receptacles every 4' is simply overkill, but makes freeking sense due to the sheathing. In the past, I've always placed receptacles every 5-6 feet, and had to cut holes in ply. Doh! You guys are awesome!

Waiting on JCostco to report on the brightness of LED lights, and I'll buy a few.


----------



## jmartel

Hopefully I'll get those installed tonight, Terry. And there will be one normal fluorescent one installed with them as well so should be a good brightness comparison. I just need to pick up an electrical box and outlet to replace the light fixture currently there.


----------



## TheFridge

I like the 2' at the top just in case you need to run wiring through the top plate later on.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, I know I missed most of the conversation regarding shop light talk over the holiday, but these are what I bought. I got the 10 pack. I have put 6 up so far. I really like them. And at $9 a bulb - they're hard to beat. Mos turned me onto them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Integrated-4FT-24W-5000K-MILKY-48-Fluorescent-Replacement-LED-Tube-Light-Bulb-/301637626735?var=&hash=item463b00eb6f


----------



## Mosquito

> I like the 2 at the top just in case you need to run wiring through the top plate later on.
> 
> - TheFridge


This was my plan as well. I also ran all my wires 18" down from the top as well to get them up higher out of the way (also more work than it's worth, probably)

I've got the new panel in the shop as of a few weeks ago, so now I've just got to get through the inspection, then a rough in, and get some stuff up in the walls for insulation and cover 'em up. Going to have to be a busy spring


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Todd. Will need to see how many lumens the manufacturer claims. My T5 VHO bulbs cost $15 each, but crank out 7200 lumens each. I'm betting the LED technology is better, but I am a light snob, and gotta see the numbers!


----------



## Mosquito

> Terry, I know I missed most of the conversation regarding shop light talk over the holiday, but these are what I bought. I got the 10 pack. I have put 6 up so far. I really like them. And at $9 a bulb - they re hard to beat. Mos turned me onto them.
> 
> - ToddJB


I have liked them as well. I'd been using 2 of them in the shop when all I had were 2 live outlets in the shop (rewiring the lights). I also added one on the wall behind my bench to get a little more light on what I'm working on (otherwise all the light was above so I'd get shadows on some stuff) The frosted cover ones are a must though.


----------



## 489tad

For the Underbelly of Society. Love that quote Bill!


----------



## Mosquito

> Thanks, Todd. Will need to see how many lumens the manufacturer claims. My T5 VHO bulbs cost $15 each, but crank out 7200 lumens each. I m betting the LED technology is better, but I am a light snob, and gotta see the numbers!
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


They list them as 3000 lumens each, 24w and a .95 power factor. That's all not too bad, the color rending index is only around 75, which is about the only "drawback" of these. They're not the greatest, but they're certainly not terrible either, at least for LEDs. Also, $9 lol


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, maybe I'm just use to working in the shadows (ninja style), but these 4' single bulbs do as fine of a job as the 8' double T12s they replaced, that flickered, hummed, got hot, and never worked in the cold, and cost a small fortune to replace the bulbs.


----------



## terryR

T12's? holy crap, those have been outdated for 25 years! LOL!

To stay current on the best lighting, one needs to follow a growing forum. just sayin'

Looks like the LED's sold by HomeD and Lowe's are about 3000-4000 lumens each, using 40w or less. So, I should be able to gang them together to produce the same amt of lumens, but use 1/2 the electrons. AND save $$ on bulbs.

awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I'm pretty sure a badass isn't bothered by an itchy tag, Princess Pea." - I scoffed at my PC. Thank you.

That Model 1894 is beautiful Ian.

Scotty explaining sarcasm….. what the hell is going on in here?

What are you going to do with that kukri 7?

Spectacular shots Andy!

Fu(k cancer! Sorry Jake.

I know nothing of swank Stef.

Glad you're home safe Kev. You too Smitty.

Happy New Year guys.


----------



## Tugboater78

Glad you made it tof!


> Tug, have you looked into those surge protectors that have a master and slave function? Meaning that if you turn on your tablesaw, the dust collector automatically starts up? Would be even better than the remote.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> I d love of these that turns on the shop vac when I switch on the RAS. Anyone have one of these? Specifically, where did you get it? If it s for home use, it ll blow every time time start up the RAS / vac. Need one for shop applications. Lowe s? HD? Menards? HF?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yeah ive looked at those, they are on my list. Really need one for the miter saw.
The one i got works well for me as i walk around the shop moving things and cleaning. The boom allows me to reach all corners. While i am at tsaw it dangles in front of me, getting in habit of turning it on before the saw.

Gonna get a HF collector one day.. modded with a thien or sdd.

I probably nees to upgrade my lighting. Current main lighting is 2 4' 4 bulb fixtures, which were taken out of what used to be a kmart.


----------



## ToddJB

So are the bulbs blue, Tug?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol, my old man used to be a manager at the local Kmart and announce the blue light specials.


----------



## Slyy

Big Weiner Dan.

Todd those bulbs essentially "white" at 5k? I've got T8 doubles in the shop space right now, 3 of them but need more light and a couple more strategically placed spots.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll let Mos answer that, Jake. It's an area of technology I don't grasp at all. I just know how to make them turn on, and I can see well when they do.


----------



## Mosquito

5000k is on the low end of what the industry considers "daytime sunlight" (5000-6500). Higher than that starts getting blue, lower than that starts getting yellow (and eventually orange then red)

Here's 2 images of my (still unfinished) shop.

2700k recessed LED lights only (12 in total in the shop): 









The 5000k LED lights that Todd linked (2 total):


----------



## ToddJB

That is super helpful, Mos. "Warmth" comes from the lower k's. Good to know. I really like the look and feel of the the 2700k, but I think the 5000k probably gives you more accurate view of color on finishing and whatnot.


----------



## Mosquito

Well… there's an argument to be had there, actually.

I like it because I do a lot of photos and sometimes videos of stuff I'm working on. The 5000k is much better for that than the 2700k. I like the closeness to daylight for helping see details as well.

There is, however, the other side of the argument that says (rightfully) that most people will have something more like 2700-3500k light in their homes, so any finishing work should be tested with similar such light to determine what the "real" color will be once a piece reaches its final destination.


----------



## Slyy

Good example.
What's always irritated me on lighting is that "cooler" is actually at a higher Kelvin and "warmer" is a lower Kelvin, irritates the astronomer in me.


----------



## ToddJB

That makes sense to me too, Mos. Grrr.


----------



## Mosquito

lol yeah… part of why it was easy to justify to myself the recessed lights AND those LED strip lights. I was getting the 2700k BR30 LED bulbs for under $4 a piece so I figured why not have both? Recessed housings are pretty cheap (new construction) so I figured I'd do that and if/when we move either throw standard incandescent or fluorescent bulbs in them, take down my LED strip lights and be bring them with me.

I figured for a lot of general work I could just use the recessed lights, when I'm not trying to shoot video or pictures. I have, however, been using 5000k or 5500k bulbs in my small kitchenette shop space since I started using it, and really like working in that light, so we'll see. Once you get used to working with a LOT of light it's annoying to go back to not a lot lol


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of yellow/warm interior light. The is where my wood wall is going. I need some opinions from the design dweebs here….



















Behind the TV I am going horizontal and the missus doesn't like the wide plank look of the boards that I have. Maybe she's right.

In the display cabinets the boards will be vertical. Planing on adding some LED lighting in there as well.

To rip or not to rip:
Pros: smaller scale to fit the space. Much easier to resaw a 5" or 8" board. Less relative shrinkage.
Cons: more work. It just seems wrong to rip a wide board for no structural reason.

Next, to cross cut to 16", 32", 48" to joint at the studs and stagger the boards:
Pros: it'll probably break up the look and decrease the chances of appearing stripped with boards one piece all the way across.
Cons: more work. It just seems wrong to cut a board shorter for no structural reason. All my boards can make it across in one piece.

This is probably a good example.


----------



## terryR

> Once you get used to working with a LOT of light it s annoying to go back to not a lot lol
> 
> - Mosquito


this!

Noticeable difference in lighting, Mos. The 2nd photo is only 80 watts of LED? damn. I gotta see what 400 will look like.

Also, makes sense to use multiple spectrums of light IMO.


----------



## lysdexic

Looking at that example, I might resaw the boards at different thicknesses. Say 3/8" and 5/8".


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Speaking of yellow/warm interior light. The is where my wood wall is going. I need some opinions from the design dweebs here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the TV I am going horizontal and the missus doesn t like the wide plank look of the boards that I have. Maybe she s right.
> 
> In the display cabinets the boards will be vertical. Planing on adding some LED lighting in there as well.
> 
> To rip or not to rip:
> Pros: smaller scale to fit the space. Much easier to resaw a 5" or 8" board. Less relative shrinkage.
> Cons: more work. It just seems wrong to rip a wide board for no structural reason.
> 
> Next, to cross cut to 16", 32", 48" to joint at the studs and stagger the boards:
> Pros: it ll probably break up the look and decrease the chances of appearing stripped with boards one piece all the way across.
> Cons: more work. It just seems wrong to cut a board shorter for no structural reason. All my boards can make it across in one piece.
> 
> This is probably a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just paint it terra cotta.
> 
> - lysdexic


----------



## Hammerthumb

Scotty - have you thought about using pre-finished flooring for this and saving your wood stash?


----------



## lysdexic

^ I should have known better…..

Nope. Looking for the resawn look.


----------



## ToddJB

Are they only accents? Right behind the TV and in the hutch? Will you be popping trim off and building it out further, or just flushing it up?

Ambrosia is a busy wood - it will draw the eye a lot - maybe that's what you're going for.


----------



## Mosquito

> Noticeable difference in lighting, Mos. The 2nd photo is only 80 watts of LED? damn. I gotta see what 400 will look like.
> 
> Also, makes sense to use multiple spectrums of light IMO.
> 
> - terryR


48W, actually. Just 2 of those strip LEDs that Todd linked (@24w each)

Scotty, I like the idea of multiple thickness of boards as well, more texture that way


----------



## lysdexic

Decorative. Will put a trim piece around like the example pic.

Your right it is busy. I may have made the wrong choice. I think the rough texture will mute the busyness and the matching floor will tie it in. We'll see. I am a bit anxious.


----------



## chrisstef

You could always back up the boards with a thin sheet of plywood Scotty. Then you wouldn't be held to 16, 32 and 48 as you could affix the pieces anywhere. You could glue and pin nail. IMO, I'm on board with the resaw. Even if it gets away from you it'll add texture to the wall. Don't let your analytic nature stifle your creativity on this one. Just go with the flow, let it be organic. Channel your old weed smoking days. I'm even cool with different colors of stain on the boards.


----------



## Brit

> I am a bit anxious.
> 
> - lysdexic


God knows why you asked for our advice then. We'll only make it worse. Anyhow at the end of the day, you know you're going to go with what the lady of the house thinks will look best. LOL.


----------



## ToddJB

Got it. If you're going to frame it in, then my vote would we be to do different thickness, and make it more like a really big picture. Drop the TV to actually sitting on the table, 12" gap around the edges. 5"-8" boards would do fine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The varying thickness is going to be much more interesting visually (and is something I'd prefer) though it'd collect a lot of dust (if that matters).

The narrow plank, as well as staggered will be heavier visually and perhaps too heavy in conjunction.

Random width narrow planks full length may prove an interesting compromise to your two preferences.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Todd, drop the television to the tabletop.


----------



## Brit

Bhoggin' 'ell.

I see Stef's made a New Year's resolution to give thoughtful advice. )

I'm with Todd apart from dropping the TV.


----------



## Brit

This is called Expression Cladding.


----------



## ToddJB

You're right, Andy. Scotty, just place the TV on the tabletop. Dropping would be rash.


----------



## Brit

*Scot *- Have a look at this site. Lots of inspiration there.


----------



## chrisstef

> Bhoggin ell.
> 
> I see Stef s made a New Year s resolution to give thoughtful advice. )
> 
> I m with Todd apart from dropping the TV.
> 
> - Brit


Lol. They only thing I got for new years was a big fat sinus cold that must be effecting my judgement. Or maybe its my lack of desire to perform any actual work today.


----------



## Brit

> You re right, Andy. Scotty, just place the TV on the tabletop. Dropping would be rash.
> 
> - ToddJB


But where would the sound bar go?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have that sentiment myself Stef.

Make a small pedestal to set the television on so that the bar can remain in place.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll tell you where you can put the sound bar…


----------



## Brit

> Lol. They only thing I got for new years was a big fat sinus cold that must be effecting my judgement. Or maybe its my lack of desire to perform any actual work today.
> 
> - chrisstef


You and me both. I thought I'd done really well making it home from working in crowded London before Christmas without having had a cold, only to find that my daughter came home with one and left it with me when she went back to London. DAMN AND BLAST!!!.


----------



## Brit

You could engineer all kinds of sliding and hinged secret compartments in a board wall like Scotty wants, but there I go over-thinking it again.


----------



## lysdexic

TV is staying on the wall.

Thanks for the responses. All are helpful. Especially this one…..



> God knows why you asked for our advice then. We ll only make it worse.
> 
> - Brit


But this…...this is the path that I must follow.



> ............Just go with the flow, let it be organic. Channel your old weed smoking days.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## theoldfart

just one toke over the line Scotty


----------



## Hammerthumb

I still like my terra cotta idea.


----------



## ToddJB

He could paint the Maple Terra Cotta - perfect.


----------



## terryR

Definitely use Stef's plan, so you can cut different lengths on the boards. Multiple thicknessessess would look better IMO.

You are planning to leave the band sawn surface visible?


----------



## duckmilk

Scot, the sample picture you posted looks like there were varying widths used as well as color shades and looks kind of mosaic. Don't lower the tv, it will be too low for comfortable viewing.
There are also places that deal in recycled old flooring which looks, well, old. I used the same thing for my shop door, all tongue and groove complete with nail holes.










Terry, re: lighting, the 5K is verging on a bluish light while 4K (what I have in my shop) is more of a typical cool white fluorescent color. I went to an electrical supply that deals mostly with contractors and they had several different ones hanging from the ceiling. Looking at them in person is what made up my mind. So you have 2 things to consider, lumens (light output) and color (4K, 5K etc.).


----------



## Tim457

> To rip or not to rip:
> Pros: smaller scale to fit the space. Much easier to resaw a 5" or 8" board. Less relative shrinkage.
> Cons: more work. It just seems wrong to rip a wide board for no structural reason.
> 
> Next, to cross cut to 16", 32", 48" to joint at the studs and stagger the boards:
> Pros: it ll probably break up the look and decrease the chances of appearing stripped with boards one piece all the way across.
> Cons: more work. It just seems wrong to cut a board shorter for no structural reason. All my boards can make it across in one piece.
> - lysdexic


Clearly the answer is to buy some more wood and save your figured wide planks for another use. The resawn surface will hide the figure anyway. If you buy a new stash of random width and use all the narrow boards for this project you'll end up with a nice amount of wider stuff.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## chrisstef

And just mill it all while youre at it. At least S2S.


----------



## summerfi

Montana Office of Tourism doesn't talk about this in their brochures.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Montana Office of Tourism doesn t talk about this in their brochures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - summerfi


That seems cold. Just go stand in a corner, should be about 90 degrees.


----------



## duckmilk

Well, you do live in Montana.


----------



## Slyy

Montana = cold.

Scotty I've got nothing to add other than: don't discount Stef's idea out of hand. Contemplate the deeper side.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oof - Bulldog got dad jokes.


----------



## shampeon

Uh, that's (math equations swirling around my head like in A Beautiful Mind) like over 6 1/2 inches of rain over the next 10 days.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Oof - Bulldog got dad jokes.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


One day, the fine people of this thread will begin to appreciate my humor. It's been a slow process so far.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Oof - Bulldog got dad jokes.
> 
> - WillliamMSP
> 
> One day, the fine people of this thread will begin to appreciate my humor. It s been a slow process so far.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Persistence is a key element of dad jokes. Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## ToddJB

> Persistence is a key element of dad jokes. Keep on keepin on.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


There will be a revelation, probably in their mid-teens, when my kids will see that most of the songs I sing them are 90s rap that I've just changed keep words.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> There will be a revelation, probably in their mid-teens, when my kids will see that most of the songs I sing them are 90s rap that I ve just changed keep words.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ha. Reminds me of -





View on YouTube


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I've not seen that movie, but yes.

Mine are usually wildly inappropriate ways of talking to women, but adapting them to be directional instructions for children. 

Any you Illinois boys looking for an awesome big bandsaw project?

http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=178627&sid=856a120b154da0e5e0c8ad68ed9bb453


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> One day, the fine people of this thread will begin to appreciate my humor. It s been a slow process so far.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Don't worry, an over-sized ginger with a beer gut calling himself "Bada$$" went right over their heads. Give 'em time. So far I've only given them 4 years of my life.

btw, should have went with my gut on the festool router. guy didn't even send the power cord in the pics….let alone the other parts. Let the paypal dispute wars begin. sigh.


----------



## Brit

> Mine are usually wildly inappropriate ways of talking to women, but adapting them to be directional instructions for children.
> 
> - ToddJB


That's clever Papa Todd. You mean like this?

"Crack mothers, crack babies and AIDS patients/Youngbloods can't spell, but they could rock you in PlayStation."
becomes…
"Rock-a-bye baby in the tree top."
and 
"For all of those who wanna profile and pose/Rock you in your face, stab your brain with your nose bone."
becomes…
"Hush little baby don't say a word, papas gonna buy you a mocking bird."

BIG UP!


----------



## chrisstef

Andy droppin mobb deep!! My day is off to a wonderful start.


----------



## Brit

Or is it more like this Todd…

YO! YO! YO! YO!
It's T to the O, to the D, to the D,
Papa Todd comin' at ya 123.
Learn to read and learn to write,
Heed your mom and don't get in no fights.

Close your eyes, sleep tight.
Close your eyes, sleep tight.

Now some things I tell ya might seem real harsh,
Like clearing your mess and getting a bath.
Like going to bed and killing the light,
But when ya get older, you'll see I was right.

Sleep tight, close your eyes.
Sleep tight, close your eyes.

Yeah it's T to the O, to the D, to the D,
Papa Todd's signing off now 123.
Sweet dreams, sleep tight.
Sweet dreams, sleep tight.
(repeat and fade)

(Papa Todd leaves bedroom returning peak of cap to front of head on his way out.)


----------



## Brit

Bill - What code did you paste in order to embed the video above. Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I came across it on the forum a while ago and bookmarked it - http://www.gorissen.info/Pierre/files/YouTube_code.htm

Grab the last part of the video's url (after the '='), paste that in to the code generator, hit the button and copy the resulting code in the first box.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Mosquito

That is what I use as well


----------



## Tugboater78

Hush littlebaby, don't say a word
And never mind that noise you heard
It's just a beast, under your bed

In your closet, in Your HEADdddd

Exit..light
Enter..night

Take my hand.. we're off to neverneverland

Yeah!


----------



## Brit

LOL Tug. Nice!

I used to do that with my daughter when she was little. Typically I'd tell her a story, then say "Goodnight, sweet dreams, love you" and then after I turned out the light and was just leaving I'd say "Oh and whatever you do, DON'T LOOK UNDER YOUR BED."


----------



## Brit

Froze my arse off getting this shot 30 minutes after sunset. The little white spec to the right and just below the moon is the space station.


----------



## Mosquito

Brit, what constitutes "Freezing your arse off"? 'cause right now it's -4°F here, (-20°C), and for some reason your picture makes it not feel as bad there lol


----------



## chrisstef

So that's where your wife came up with your nickname Andy. Space Station Richard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I really enjoy your shots Andy. Thank you.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Beautiful pic, Andy.

w/r/t your sig quote - have you read The Agony and the Ecstasy? Great Michelangelo bio.


----------



## jmartel

Met up with the sparky this morning at the house so they could get a look at moving the electric panel. Should be done end of next week and then I can start on the plumbing system and putting a new water heater in. I need to get a mechanic's creeper so I can roll around in the crawlspace easier.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy spitting rhymes. Haha. What an odd childhood your daughter must have had.

That is a very pretty shot.

Bill, thanks for the generator. Is there one that will rip and convert facebook videos?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Dunno, Todd. Whenever I run in to one that I want to embed someplace, I usually troll youtube to see if it's uploaded there. They're often there, unless they're really new or pretty obscure,


----------



## Brit

Mos - Ok maybe I wasn't freezing my arse off by your standards, but I could hardly feel my fingers.

Stef - I only mentioned it in case someone thought it was a spec of dust on the lens or something. It harly constitutes a photo of the space station. LOL.

Tony/Bill/Todd - Thanks. I've definitely been bitten by the bug. I'm still crap, but I'll get there. One added advantage for me is that I can do any post processing work in my hotel room when I'm on a project.


----------



## Brit

> w/r/t your sig quote - have you read The Agony and the Ecstasy? Great Michelangelo bio.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


No Bill, but I've heard it's good.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, my purpose was more around being able to share here videos that my wife uploads to her FB. I could have her text them to me, then upload them to youtube, then generate that link, then share them, but that just sounds like a lot of work. Ha.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, my purpose was more around being able to share here videos that my wife uploads to her FB. I could have her text them to me, then upload them to youtube, then generate that link, then share them, but that just sounds like a lot of work. Ha.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ha - yeah, tha's a lot of work. Are these shot on a phone or something? Can she upload to youtube directly? Or are they already uploaded to cloud storage of some sort? Many phones have pic/video cloud upload on by default.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, shot with her phone. As for storage, I dunno. I believe all of her stuff is directly on her phone with no cloud back up, because she manually moves stuff off to her computer once every couple of months.

It's not a big enough deal for me to put any effort into it. Just thought there might be something simple like that previous link you posted that might make the process easy.


----------



## Slyy

Todd that is indeed a sweet price on a great project on that bandsaw!

Andy great pic! You mugs should go look at the Moon tonight, it's been flirting with Venus and Mars quite a bit the last couple nights!

YouTube CodeGen is a great link everytime I tried in the past only even made a clicky.


----------



## ToddJB

It looked crazy on Sunday, Jake. Sorta eclipse like.


----------



## summerfi

Beautiful photo Andy. It's -13F here right now, so I have no sympathy for you or Mos.


----------



## theoldfart

Be carefull in that cold Bob, things could freeze and fall off if you know what mean!


----------



## johnstoneb

25 here with 7" new snow more coming down -3 tonight 40 by Sunday with rain should be interesting.


----------



## Slyy

> It looked crazy on Sunday, Jake. Sorta eclipse like.
> 
> - ToddJB


Low Waxing Crescent Moon is always the best Todd. What make it great is that you get Earthshine where the un-illuminated portion of the Moon is actual lit up by sunlight reflecting off the Earth and right back at us off of the Moon itself.


----------



## darinS

You need to move to the banana belt part of the state and warm up Bob.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I still sing this one to my kiddos





View on YouTube


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I still sing this one to my kiddos
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I forgot Howie Mandel was a comedian. This didn't help me remember it.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I agree, BD. I'm convinced those folks were paid to laugh. Now, singing that song to my 4 year old would go over smashingly, but they also still laugh everytime I say, "poop", so they're not a barometer for things that are actually funny.


----------



## bandit571

Somehow got promoted to Mess Sargent for tonight's supper…..had to dig out some ground beef, and defrost it, amongst other goodies

Diced spuds, diced onion, diced green pepper, diced mushrooms, couple things of Ginger, and even more of garlic…

Fry until all are Happy, Happy…then scramble a few eggs into the mess.

About one large bowlful filled me up. Enough left over for tomorrow's lunch, too.

Now, where are them KPs, when you need them?


----------



## shampeon

A guy I know did this project where he took a photo a day every day last year, and it's awesome.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/algregoire/sets/72157662894666012/


----------



## Brit

Some great photos there Ian and quite a few must have taken a bit of thought too. I'll take a better look through them tonight.

I had some cheese and biscuits for lunch today with a glass of port and couldn't resist taking some photos of it. LOL. I got a bit carried away though.


----------



## Tugboater78

Too cold in shop today for glueups, so doing thekitchen cbinets in the kitchen, of all places.

Chili cookin in the background..


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is world class Ian, wonderful. As is your lunch Andy.

Nice multitasking Tug! I love chili.


----------



## Brit

Where there's a will there's a way Tug. Chilli looks yummy.


----------



## summerfi

Yeah baby, it's a heat wave.


----------



## Brit

Rather you than me Bob.


----------



## Tugboater78

Not to cold in shop to cut some dados and rabbets, and make a new pushstick..


----------



## johnstoneb

16 here Bob -5 tonight looking forward to Sunday low of 33F finally thawing.


----------



## summerfi

Sounds like things are even chilly in the banana belt Bruce.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently my bike doesn't enjoy starting when it's about 20 degrees out. Had to take the car to work today. Combination of a high compression motor and lightweight batteries that don't like the cold I guess. I'm ready for the clouds and rain to come back so it warms up again.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah, Push it! Push it Real Good!




View on YouTube

Andy, port looks lovely!

So we are predicted to get 4" of snow tomorrow, and it's currently high of 23 today. Not sure how you people in states that actually get Winter for real every year handle it but here in Oklahoma most people FREAK THE FU(K OUT when it even hints of white fluffies falling down. today's temperature was described as "Bitter Cold" and with the 20+ MPH wind, I tend to agree. Not sure how you do it Bob.


----------



## Tugboater78

Hah jake! Was the song going through my head..


----------



## terryR

High of freezing for the next 3 days, and maybe 1/4" of snow? that's plenty for my tastes.

Awesome shots, Andy.


----------



## chrisstef

4" of snow is barely shovel worthy up here but go ahead and have it once a week and youll soon find out why were all such a-holes in new england.


----------



## jmartel

Do you guys do the lawn chair parking spot claims there, Stef? After you shovel your spot out on the street, you put a plastic lawn chair to mark it so no one comes and takes it before you can move your car or get back from work.


----------



## theoldfart

That's only Boston and the city is pushing to stop it. Usually hear about someone getting killed in an argument over spaces at least once a year.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, like OF said, that's a Boston thing. For the most part we get parking bans whenever it snows in my town and id say 95% of people don't park on the street.

Holy hell, the guy for my 1:30 meeting was late so I figured ill recline the seat and shut my eyes for a few minutes. I went totally dark. Like passed the eff out after a hard night of drinkin. Woke up to my phone ringing, in total bewilderment, completely unaware of my surroundings and my once hot cup of coffee, luke warm. Best work nap ever.


----------



## jmartel

It's a Pittsburgh thing too, where I grew up.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

This thread, combined with the desire to eat healthier, has caused me to take up cooking. I just read a book called the 4 hour chef. Recipes look pretty tasty, and easy to make. We will see how it goes.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> This thread, combined with the desire to eat healthier, has caused me to take up cooking.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


It was the chili, wasn't it?


----------



## Slyy

Speaking of cold, OPERATION: garage door insulation/weatherproofing is about to commence.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> This thread, combined with the desire to eat healthier, has caused me to take up cooking.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana
> 
> It was the chili, wasn t it?
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I think it was some stuff Jmart posted. I've pretty much decided that he lives the life that I want to be living.


----------



## jmartel

Bulldog, buy this book. Only cookbook I've found worth the money so far. Shows you how/why you do stuff rather than just recipes with no context and what each part does. seriouseats.com is their website as well with more items.

https://www.amazon.com/Food-Lab-Cooking-Through-Science/dp/0393081087/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1483650474&sr=8-1&keywords=serious+eats


----------



## WillliamMSP

Sounds like the kind of cook book I'd enjoy, too - bookmarked, thanks!

Also, tied in with cooking and (to some extent) woodworking, I'm having a hard time shaking the urge to pick up a carbon steel knife (whenever I sharpen tools, it reminds me of how much of a pain my stainless knives are). My budget is getting stretched in a few directions right now, but if I the NAS can limp along for a bit before I replace it, I might be able to free up a couple hundred for something decent.


----------



## duckmilk

> 4" of snow is barely shovel worthy up here but go ahead and have it once a week and youll soon find out why were all such a-holes in new england.
> 
> - chrisstef


At least you're an a-hole with a sense of humor Stef.

I need to insulate our big shop doors also Jake, but they are commercial overheads and the spacing is really screwy.

Bulldog, I look at recipes as ideas, but rarely follow one, mostly because I like a lot more chile heat in my food. I watch a show on either the cooking channel or food network called Good Eats. Chef Alton Brown has episodes on different topics and he goes into the chemistry and methodology of how to cook things as well as recipes. He's also funny and self-depredating.


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool pictures of the lunch Andy!


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I watch a show on either the cooking channel or food network called Good Eats. Chef Alton Brown has episodes on different topics and he goes into the chemistry and methodology of how to cook things as well as recipes. He s also funny and self-depredating.
> 
> - duckmilk


America's Test Kitchen is (was) good like that, too, but I haven't watched since Chris Kimball left, so I don't know its current state.


----------



## bandit571

Used to enjoy watching Justin Wilson…...and maybe a little of Ming.

Follow up on the knee today…..No restrictions, no need to schedule any more visits. Knee is still a bit tender and stiff, intend to start walking that off. Three weeks since scope job.


----------



## duckmilk

> I think it was some stuff Jmart posted. I ve pretty much decided that he lives the life that I want to be living.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


You have scuba gear?


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I think it was some stuff Jmart posted. I ve pretty much decided that he lives the life that I want to be living.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana
> 
> You have scuba gear?
> 
> - duckmilk


No. I live in North Louisiana. The taint of the U.S.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Stef I got some too, nyah nyah


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Kev, do the numbers represent the sweep and the width?

This is not whining, but the cold air from you guys up north has trickled down here. Stop it, please?
Currently 28 with wind chills in the lower teens. Gonna be colder tomorrow. I don't mind the cold, but that wind is miserable. Just brought the horses in from the pasture and didn't even have to put halters on them. They knew where they wanted to go lol.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yay more pushsticks…
Anyone seen the ones at HFF.com? I think i am gonna make a few when i get more 3/4 scrap









Lookin out window behind bench, the leanto part of my building.








Testfit and to get a visual of one wall of cabinets. Still need to do faceframes, final finish the insides, build 1 more for this wall, 3 for the wall on right.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice kevin! Is that a double bevel chisel? My next buy is a 3 sweep fishtail and maybe a 45 degree v. Should have a book from laura irish coming tomorrow on doing green man carvings and such.

Duck - the first number is the sweep or profile and the second is the width in mm.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, it is a double. They are quite sharp, I don't think they were used much. A couple more and I'm set.


----------



## Slyy

Nice scoops Kev!!

Duck, I'm just doing the sheets of 1" poly, foil backed, and will just cut to size. As a full sheet a bit stiff, not sure how easy it will be to bend into the spaces, might cut some kerfs on the backside.


----------



## TheFridge

If the world was a girl I'd stick my dik in the ground.

F&@K the world.

West side in this MFer.


----------



## Slyy

[video removed by admin]

Also, there was a time in my life when just the thought of walking down this aisle would fill my young precious mind with a world of possibilities:









And now, this one damn near gives me a chub:


----------



## TheFridge

Close sly  double team is the jam!

Stef, had a chance to use the beader yet?

I don't like rap anymore but somehow 2pac has stuck with me. Because he's a ridah.


----------



## Mosquito

ugh… -10 this morning when I got up, caught a rock in the windshield, right about dead center around 4-5" from the bottom. About 7-8 minutes down the road, a big snap and I had a crack about 80% across my windshield on either side of the crack


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn.

Hope you paid the extra $10 a year for a low deductible on your glass.


----------



## chrisstef

Just turn the defroster on full blast Mos. Mortal Kombat style. FINISH HIM.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ouch, Mos. At least it's not a spider web covering the entire windshield - might give you enough time to deal with it in a couple of days when the temps climb in to the balmy teens.


----------



## Mosquito

pretty sure that's what made it crack lol

And Tony, I've got $0 deductible on glass 

This chip started it (camera didn't want to focus on the chip so we get the dashboard instead)









and I didn't get a picture of the whole thing either, but you get the idea lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Were you listening to John Denver on the way to work Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

Nope, KQRS Morning show


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning gents. I see not much has changed in my absence. Took a run to Cape Coral FL. to see my sister. She has been I'll and getting worse. Respiratory issues which will lead to her being in hospice soon.

Odd thing. I have a brother who was a Green Beret with 3 tours in Nam and 4 purple hearts, a brother who was a submarinar with who knows how many trips under the north pole ice, and a brother who is a dope dealer (one in every family) who suprises everyone by not getting shot. I spent 25 years running into burning buildings, swinging from buildings and cliffs, and dealing with hazmat spills.

All this to say, it sucks that my four sisters are dying first. This sister will be the last to go home.


----------



## Slyy

Oi Tim, sorry about your sister, hope whatever direction she goes it's as comfortable as possible.

Mos just toss some hot water on it first thing in the morning, she clean the frost and that crack up pretty quick, the hotter the better.

Well gentlemen, this is what the Apocalypse looks like in the Buckle of the Bible Belt:








Prepare to $h!t yourselves over the numbers: 
3.5" total overnight, that's gotta be at LEAST 10 times what you Minnesota and Montana folks get! Suck it Winter we can survive, I might have to start cooking one of the dogs but it'll be at least another 4 hours before we resort to cannibalism!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Careful Jake, you might get some snow down inside your boot at that depth. Don't forget the bread and the milk!


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Tim, sorry to hear it. There are 7 of you?

Careful Jake, that might result in 6" drifts

Sucks, Mos. Lindsay's car has a vertical crack about 4" that's been riding for about a year now. I'm just waiting for the day it goes the rest of the way. Does glass have "grain"? I seem to see most splits go side to side, but rarely do I see them vertically. Might be just the way the car frame torques.


----------



## duckmilk

It's the wind that's kicking me. The horse water troughs are frozen over and our no-freeze faucet is…frozen. Gonna have to haul water to the horses this morning.

Sorry to hear the news Tim.

Windshield woes are no bueno.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> You have scuba gear?
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> No. I live in North Louisiana. The taint of the U.S.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


If northern Louisiana is the taint of the U.S. then Cleve!and would be residing a little farther back and up! At least you've got nice weather and no salt on the roads.


----------



## Slyy

Dogs seem to be enjoying the snow:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## theoldfart

A good day









Energy









Gotta go now









See ya


----------



## CL810

Dang Tim, that ain't right.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> You have scuba gear?
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> No. I live in North Louisiana. The taint of the U.S.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana
> 
> If northern Louisiana is the taint of the U.S. then Cleve!and would be residing a little farther back and up! At least you ve got nice weather and no salt on the roads.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I'd take snow over the heat and humidity. Unless you like to hunt or fish, there taint nothin to do in North Louisiana.


----------



## summerfi

Bummer about the windshield Mos. Windshield cracks and deer strikes are a way of life in Montana.

Sorry about the sisters Tim.

Jake, I see you got a heavy frost down there. Probably gone by noon, eh?

Kevin, how do you ski on ground that flat?


----------



## terryR

Brrr. 25 degrees here. Snow flurries are NOT reaching the ground! The whole surrounding area is shut down just in case. No schools. Even the Army base is closed! How embarrassing.

I'm pretty sure the IMPORTANT jobs are still being done…like keeping the power grid up, and wiping poop off sick patients.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow! A shooting in the Ft. Lauderdale airport, 5 dead and 8 injured, so far.


----------



## chrisstef

This world has completely gone crazy ^


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks guys, just grumping a bit. Todd, there were 8 of us. 25 years from oldest to youngest. But things move forward as they were meant to be.

And the trip gave me the opportunity to try my new hands free device. Required in GA now. Motorola Roadster Pro. Works pretty well BUT it crashes if you try to use the voice command to answer while Waze is running.

On the weather front, we are supposed to get 2 to 3 b inches here… I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Slyy

Totes cray, totes cray.

Bob maybe, worse part is: as bad as most of the idiot drivers are in the snow, it's worse when it's ice.


----------



## duckmilk

Just got a skiff here Jake. I just went to the store 12 miles away and the main roads were developing patches of black ice. Interestingly, the bridges were clear, I guess because the pavement was just warm enough to let the snow melt then freeze over on top, whereas there was no melt on the bridges. Thankfully everyone was driving carefully. That's the difference between drivers up here and those in Dallas. 21 degrees now. It was 18 this morning with a 5 deg. wind chill. No fun for chopping ice and hauling water.


----------



## Tim457

Tim, sorry to hear about your sister. I was thinking Todd's math was off.

Looks like an awesome day, Kevin. I've made it out 2 times this week. Ski lift operators are always pretty impressed when I heave the two kids up and on the chairlift.

Snow in Texas and airport shootings, I agree world has gone cray cray.


----------



## chrisstef

For that stuff you only keep in the jar …


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, I did get some shop time today. Working on a gift box for a bottle of scotch. Paduk, walnut, and oak. I got the blanks glued up before I left. Took them next door to LJ Sodbuster to be jointed and planed. Everything is sized, the corner bevels cut, and Dado for the bottom to sit in all done today. Glue up and make the top tomorrow.

Pics to follow.


----------



## theoldfart

TimP, really sorry to hear about your sister. I'm trying to re-establish contact with mine, been almost twenty years.

Tim, I'm impressed with two little ones. My legs are tired, a hard workout in the climbing gym Wednesday and telemark skiing all day today.

Bob flat is a relative term. Come on out here to Western Mass and i'll give you a workout on our big mountain, Mount Greylock at 600 feet or so! We beat the Nazis skiing here back in 1937 or so. Still a hard backcountry un-groomed run.

Google The Thunderbolt in North Adams Mass.


----------



## duckmilk

Looking forward to seeing a self-portrait in your next carving Stef ;-) Seriously, I have few artistic skills and envy those of you that can do that.


----------



## duckmilk

Clear skies and 17 deg. at 8:45, wind has died down though. Just went out and the burros were standing licking ice on the top of the water trough. Took a shovel and removed some ice so they could get a drink.
Animals (and humans) can get by without a lot of things, but water is not one of them.
Crazy thing, it'll be near 70 middle of next week.


----------



## Slyy

8° and all the snow that melted on the streets turned to ice about 5 hours ago. Thank goodness I get to go to work tomorrow, at least there won't be any traffic on my 26 mile journey on the interstate.

Also, thanks to the help of the new neighbors (who make cheap lifting help for the price of a beer) Mr. Oliver is getting closer to done:


----------



## bandit571

This was it for any shop time today…









Was getting this thing set up…had a bunch of parts to assemble..









May have to change out the short rods, for the longer ones….need to mill up some boards tomorrow, and put the 45 to use…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

17, sunny, not enough snow to cover the grass. Just lit the heat in the shop. Looks like I can get my box glued up but will bring it in the house to cure.

Slyy, that is a fine piece of machinery there. Was something like that the original color?

Duck, unless you just enjoy going out to bust the ice, or the water is too far away from power, why not use a floating heater?


----------



## Tugboater78

Was getting down there last night..


----------



## Slyy

KG in regards to color: it was definitely a greenish something before but hard to tell. I sorta based my color choice partly on some other Olivers (various machines) I've seen, some personal aesthetic preference, and on Keith Rucker's restoration of an Oliver Tilt Top table saw.

Keith's Oliver Saw


----------



## KelvinGrove

Wow! What a piece of machinery. The lathe really looks good.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Holy CRAP, look what just popped up on Craigslist. If any of you would be serious about it, I will go have a look at if for ya. Between a cell phone and Internet connection you can make a decision and I would arrange the shipping if you can't come get it.

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/5949251886.html


----------



## Slyy

Been (slowly) working on a deal for an Oliver 232-D, almost the same as the 270.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking great, Jake.

Cool saw, Tim. Can you imagine how big the bandsaw is that those blades go to.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks nice Jake.

Tim, there is no electricity out there otherwise I would have a heater for the water. And no, I hate chopping ice. Luckily, this doesn't happen all that often.


----------



## terryR

Nice book, Stef. I have it, too, but haven't done a single thing but look at the photos.

Friggin fifteen degrees this morning with illegal wind chills. Water supply frozen again. Everytime our power goes off, the lil heater in our pump house stays shut off! wtf? My fault for using a plug-n-play heater with LCD screen instead of one simply hardwired in.

Duck, we have a handful of these heated buckets,










for $40 each, they seem to last about 2 years before something hidden breaks. Not the best solution for serious cold since they only pull 150 watts, but the real de-icers pull 1500, and that's just too much for our extension cord set up. Guess it's time to bury an underground feeder to the barn?

Bhog, it's a part time job living in the sticks!

edit, chopping ice from the top of water only costs calories.


----------



## jmartel

It's a balmy 36 degrees out. Time to throw on the wetsuit and do a dive, maybe 2.


----------



## duckmilk

What's the water temperature there Jmart?


----------



## jmartel

Not sure yet for today. Last weekend the surface water temp was 42, and the bottom was 49. This is about my limit for wetsuit diving. The 49 deg part I mean. Even with a doubled up 7mm wetsuit it's just too cold to stay under more than about 45 min.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop Is: About B-hoggin' Time I get shop time!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice smitty.

21 and a snowin here in CT. 30 car pile up on I91 this morning. Im firmly planted on my butt. Pot of sauce on the stove some steel cut oats in the crock pot for tomorrow and this lil nugget may lead to a cool haul:



















http://web.utk.edu/~mtaylo29/pages/Identifying%20Chestnut.htm

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/chestnut.htm


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, frame 'n panel?

Stef, where abouts on 91?


----------



## Tugboater78

Went to FiL to borrow his truck, mine is goingbye bye.
So i played I spy in his barn




































Apparently he is tryin to learn to mke brooms..


----------



## chrisstef

Cromwell i think OF. Exit 21ish.

Some tasty stuff in there tugger


----------



## duckmilk

Cool pictures Tug. Now I feel better knowing that my shop is not as messy as I thought. I like the placement of the air filtering system under the chop saw ;-)


----------



## jmartel

48 deg today, duck. Girl I was diving with got bit by a cod protecting it's eggs. It tried to bite me too, but I had fun punching it away.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tug, I have a buddy over around Charleston who is into broom making. Cool stuff there.


----------



## bandit571

Making a rail…









Sash cutter MIGHT need a hone…
Still got one of 10 done, counting all the resaw work…









Then went out and bought a "new" camera to replace the old, worn out one….









Will take a while to get used to it…just a small "Point & Shoot" Vivitar….


----------



## duckmilk

That last picture is a great improvement Bandit.

Wow, I didn't cod would bite JMohammedAli


----------



## duckmilk

Here's a first since we have lived here. It was 6 deg. this morning, up to 37 now. Just went out by the pond (which is about 1 acre), and it has a thin layer of ice over it.


----------



## TheFridge

We're setting record lows of 23 and such. Well. A record because I don't remember it colder.

I don't envy you yanks.


----------



## shampeon

There was a plague that swept through our homes in the 1970s and 1980s: flat-sawn red oak cabinetry with large roundovers. Many invited it into their homes, not realizing how the sickness would progress. The former owner of my home tried to hide the effects of this pestilence in the master bathroom. With dark black stain and no top-coat.

To cure the patient, we must first remove the useless stain, with cabinet scrapers.









Then cut some rabbets to remove the cause of this horror, the ugly roundovers. We will replace them with some mitered walnut trim.


















Better already.


















We were thinking about a more extensive remodel of the master BR & bath, but decided the budget isn't there in the medium term. Lots still to do, here, but this is going to work fine. The face frames will get scraped, the terrible melamine counter will get replaced, and I'll apply a finish.


----------



## Slyy

Nice compromise Ian, looks great from this end!


----------



## duckmilk

I love it Ian, great innovative approach!


----------



## duckmilk

Don't know where my post went but, Very nice Ian. Oh, there it is.


----------



## duckmilk

Making posole tonight for the cold weather.

Two pounds pork cubed and browned, one 30 oz. can hominy drained (I used yellow because it has more texture, but you can use white), one 14.5 oz. can diced tomato with juice, 1/2 or so onion diced, however much garlic you want, PURE red chile powder 2 - 3 tablespoons (or what suits you, I don't measure, I probably used more), salt to your taste, then liquid (I used some chicken and beef broth, 1/2 Shiner Bock beer, and water to cover). I also added some cumin (couple of generous shakes) to give it that Mexican flavor. Bring to a boil, then simmer covered for a couple of hours. Great in a bowl with flour or corn tortillas on the side.


----------



## shampeon

Nice, Duck. Pozole/posole is pretty much perfect for these kind of nights.


----------



## theoldfart

Took a more traditional approach Duck, made beef stew with Bordeaux. Then made a pig of myself, I'm so ashamed. Not really 

We are still getting fresh herbs from my wife's garden, kind of cool pushing the snow aside and picking thyme.


----------



## duckmilk

We had chili a couple of weekends ago Ian. This recipe was from a friend of ours that used to have a bar and restaurant many years ago. I swear, that guy could make a delicious meal out of almost anything.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, you still have thyme to pick herbs.


----------



## theoldfart

I got lottsa thyme Duck, actually I'm a fairly sage fellow as well.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Started a new project today. The Essential Tool Chest by Mike Pekovitch.










Making it out of cherry. The cherry I have isn't that great, but managed to get a decent amount done.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That last picture is a great improvement Bandit.
> 
> - duckmilk


Understatement of the year. Dungeon looks much less Buffalo Bill-ish.

Six games in one day. Little Red's got sore knees. Took it to those farm boys though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Two pounds pork cubed and browned, one 30 oz. can hominy drained (I used yellow because it has more texture, but you can use white), one 14.5 oz. can diced tomato with juice, 1/2 or so onion diced, however much garlic you want, PURE red chile powder 2 - 3 tablespoons (or what suits you, I don t measure, I probably used more), salt to your taste, then liquid (I used some chicken and beef broth, 1/2 Shiner Bock beer, and water to cover). I also added some cumin (couple of generous shakes) to give it that Mexican flavor. Bring to a boil, then simmer covered for a couple of hours. Great in a bowl with flour or corn tortillas on the side.

- duckmilk
[/QUOTE]

Dude… nor so sure on that one. Can I get you to send me a sample before I make a whole pot?


----------



## TheFridge

I have a huge aversion to red oak because of that problem Ian.

Really sucks losing pretty much everything on your phone. The passwords and usernames for everything is killing me.

And I don't have a picture of anything I've done in the last 2 years. Sometimes. I really hate apple.


----------



## duckmilk

Tim, I tasted a bowl for you, surprised myself how good it was. My wife loved it also, but we like spicy food.

Sucks Fridge


----------



## woodcox

That looks better Ian, I like the knock back with walnut route. My bath too is golden oak clad. I started the bath remodel with a walnut towel rack. I'm pacing myself.

Her tweezers showed up lol! Friggin fish tank tools. Haha..her amazon account is gonna get cut off.


----------



## jmartel

Couple photos from the last handful of dives.

Seattle skyline from a dive site in West Seattle.










Daredevil Nudi hanging off of a busted piling










Dive buddy inspecting a piling for nudis or octos










Lingcod that attacked the above buddy today










Some funky blue and purple feather looking thing. Never seen one before today.










Skyline and ferry from the island I live on across the sound


----------



## woodcox

Lingcod looks like it could get cranky. Good pictures JM.


----------



## Slyy

JFishFlirt some great pictures, that colorful anemone looking thing is quite striking.


----------



## CL810

BD, That looks like a fun build. Are you gonna blog it?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Making posole tonight for the cold weather.
> 
> Two pounds pork cubed and browned, one 30 oz. can hominy drained (I used yellow because it has more texture, but you can use white), one 14.5 oz. can diced tomato with juice, 1/2 or so onion diced, however much garlic you want, PURE red chile powder 2 - 3 tablespoons (or what suits you, I don t measure, I probably used more), salt to your taste, then liquid (I used some chicken and beef broth, 1/2 Shiner Bock beer, and water to cover). I also added some cumin (couple of generous shakes) to give it that Mexican flavor. Bring to a boil, then simmer covered for a couple of hours. Great in a bowl with flour or corn tortillas on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


The Empress of the Galaxy loves the idea, therefore, I shall soon have a pot of my own.


----------



## terryR

Cool skyline shot, JDives. I've made it 51 years without being bitten by a fuggin' fish…gonna keep it that way! LOL! Besides, my wetsuit has shrunk bigtime.

Wow, that red oak looks kinda nice with the walnut trim.

I have thought about broom making many times. Have a lifetime supply of straw on the property.


----------



## johnstoneb

BD
You will enjoy that build and the results. I think that will look good in cherry. I built that tool chest a couple years ago. I had red oak so used that with Bubinga drawer fronts. I did add an extra drawer.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/138274

Save some of that cherry because you will need to build something too put the box on.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/193514

Post a blog if you would.


----------



## theoldfart

Started to make the urn for my moms ashes using the plans my daughter drew up









White oak for stock. Re-sawn with the band saw and dimensioned with the planer cut to length by hand 

















Now I have a production line going for final dimensioning.


----------



## Slyy

Gonna be a true work of Love, Kev.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin, yes if frame and panel means mirror frames. 










Doing a solid with the work in progress now, my friend. Mom is loving it, and certainly watching.

Nice pics, JFish.

I could creep in that workbarn for a few hours, I'm thinking.

New Subject: Ice planing!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dig it Smitty.

It's the one place where things are a nice workable height for me.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, this "and certainly watching." is fairly accurate. The small black box is her ashes, she would always ask about my projects and I'd bring small pieces to show her and so she's watching again.


----------



## johnstoneb

37 F and raining hard, with 18" of snow it should be a real mess in the morning. First day above freezing since before Christmas.


----------



## bandit571

She has a "Ringside seat", now.

Moved a few things around to day, even cleaned the floors









Rearrange a few items, to make a bit of room to work in..









So, now that huge mitre box has a spot to call home..









I have enough room in there, to use all the tools, and still be able to turn around. I shouldn't have to move something, in order to USE something. Maybe I can get back to woodworking for a while?


----------



## theoldfart

I seem to never remember that freshly jointed edges from a hand plane are sharp









On the other hand I am having fun


----------



## 489tad

Indoor tree service! Posted to get to the bottom. Giants loosing in a bad way. BHog!


----------



## TheFridge

> I seem to never remember that freshly jointed edges from a hand plane are sharp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand I am having fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


Man. I want a miter box that can do that.

I cheated and brushed it on. Will smooth it out with a pad after the next coat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

B'yo, paint the shiplap wall.










And, w/ mirror in 'new' frame.










Third (and final) bathroom reno in the past six months. Done.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## chrisstef

This page is full of strong work. Smitty, Fart, bandito, rojo, fridge and tugger. Nice work girls.


----------



## JayT

I'm thinking Smitty is happy to be done with bathroom remodels. If not, I have one that needs done. C'mon over.

Justin, someone put a really nice looking workbench in the corner of your shop. Might want to have a talk with that guy and see if he can do some more work. Shop's looking good, man. Bench, till and tool chest. Looks like a good place to work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lovin the setup Tugger.

I know you guys love your krocs, but I maintain DC makes the best shop shoes. The extra padded tongue not only protects against errant ollies….but dropped tools and boards as well.










-
At work this year we gave up our 10on 4off schedule for 5 and 2s. Fine with me. I've got Sunday,Monday's off this month.

Shop's preheated, Audioslave pumpin. It's a good day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Kev.

The bathroom looks great Smitty.

Love the shots JBobber.

Very cool space Tug.


----------



## jmartel

About the only woodworking I've done recently is putting in new deabolts. Mortising for where the plates and the lock goes. But hey, at least I got to use my chisels and a mallet.

Got the LED shoplights put up last night, still need to hang the fluorescent one though.


----------



## Tugboater78

Other project moving slowly…

Hung temorarily just to better see the layout


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good Job Smitty, I need to get motivated and redo our master bath.

In other news… only six years, eleven months, and twenty nine days to retirement.


----------



## jmartel

> Good Job Smitty, I need to get motivated and redo our master bath.
> 
> In other news… only six years, eleven months, and twenty nine days to retirement.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I'm only about 30ish years behind you…


----------



## TheFridge

lotsa people's puttin in work!


----------



## Tugboater78

Old aprons i cut off, found a new purpose








Gotta cut one more piece from wht was the toolwell to fill, after i do the halflaps.










Busy bench


----------



## terryR

Wow, lots of impressive work, gang.

wtf? You guys ALL take the Red Pill this week?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah. Ran out of blue pills. ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL "Red pill". I've slowed down a lot since the career change.

Thanks again fellas for the glass idea. Local place didn't have any reclaimed panes big enough, but they have some reproduction stuff I ordered. "Waterfall" effect is a little more wavy than the antique stuff…but it should look good. Maybe I won't be reminded the bookcase is full of my wife's Harry Potter books. 









told the neighbor I was running low on walnut to finish. He dropped off these 1×14" slabs he didn't want anymore. I love living in God's country.


----------



## CL810

No need for a blue pill with wood like that showing up!


----------



## Tugboater78

Took the "3daystillimshipboundagin" pill


----------



## bandit571

tenon work..









Still trying to learn when to turn that Macro setting on. The above is set for Macro…as is this next shot..









Should've turned the Macro off….

Working hard enough that "Uncle Charles" ( Horse) has invaded the back of the legs..and the ribs….need to slow down, I guess. 









My nice clean floor…..and this is the first batch for today…


----------



## duckmilk

> Took the "3daystillimshipboundagin" pill
> 
> - Tugboater78


That slows production down.

Bandit, for Uncle Charles, drink more water and consume more calcium (milk and cheese would help). Bananas are great also for the potassium.


----------



## Tugboater78

Used a tailed tool for the halflaps, blade is all screwy on the unplugged one  needed it done)


----------



## papadan

A wreck at all times.


----------



## woodcox

Tissues next to the lathe is a great idea papadan. I'll be set up for next time I turn something exotic that gets me snotty. Or carving videos.

My edge plane is back ordered until the 20th now, not totally surprised. I did get a bench blade and some bitty 1/4 drive drill points.


----------



## Tugboater78

Gonna try this configuration









Need to find a new location for the dust deputy, if i cut ahole in the wall behind it and rearrange the leanto behind tht wall, it could find a home out there. Planning out a 3'w x 12" deep x6' tall tool cabinet to replace the saw till, that will be a while though.


----------



## woodcox

The hand tool triangle looks complete tug. That will be a serious tool cabinet. What kind of dust collector do you use?


----------



## bandit571

Had to use a countersink bit tonight..









Seemed to work ok….


----------



## Tugboater78

> The hand tool triangle looks complete tug. That will be a serious tool cabinet. What kind of dust collector do you use?
> 
> - woodcox


Just a big shopvac with a dust deputy, have yet to acquire a true dust collector. I do have a small system piped up with a split, one side goes to the tablesaw and the other goes to a boom with a hose tht can reach anywhere in the shop.

















Blast gate to tsaw (homemade) and the split








Blast gate for boom (rockler, waiting for it to screw up to make another)


----------



## Brit

I see there is one giant sequoia less now after the recent storms in California. Shame.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38561877


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure those tissues are for figured woods Woodcox.

Gots me a Norton 8000 / 4000 waterstone coming in today. Ive been chasing super sharp for a while now and I'm really hoping this is the final puzzle piece. Its bout time for a new project.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They are amazing trees Andy.

That is a good stone Stef; I really like mine. Flattening is always on my mind with waterstones but I get carried away by dumb ish.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interesting dust setup Tug. I sill use a small Jet collector with the rockler movable hose setup. Better than nothing. Saw on the deals thread a guy could get HF collector for $160. That's pretty good.

Well, the guy I bought the Festool router from finally sent me the missing parts. Who sells a router without the collets…and the cord!! lol. What an ordeal.

Living rural, I buy so much online. Usually works out fine, other times not so much. Tried to buy a pair of DC shoes on amazon. Exact size as I'm wearing now. Put them on…too small. Weird, I hold the soles against each other….noticeably shorter. Did DC change their sizing?

Go to return them. I didn't notice I bought them from 3rd party. They say I can send them back, but since I got "free shipping" I will be charged for that and 15% restocking feel. Plus I pay for the return shipping.

So, for my $45 shoe purchase. I net $10 of it back. Good deal. I'd probably be better off reselling the dang shoes…lol.


----------



## chrisstef

That's what you get for buying clown sized skater shoes like youre some kind of super sized sized tony hawk.

Cutting stainless steel … carbide and slow speed is the choice correct? Got a call to demo some dog cages that wont fit back out the door. No torching, no plasma cutting. I'm thinkin portable band saw with carbide teeth. 14-18 tpi.


----------



## ToddJB

I would think an angle grinder would be easier than a portable band saw


----------



## summerfi

Are the cages made from round wire grille type material? How about a bolt cutter?


----------



## chrisstef

Im heading to look at them now. Theyre worried about fumes and odors from adrasive cutting todd. Ive had a bear of a time cutting stainless plate with abrasives in the past though.


----------



## jmartel

Well, just booked a couple of plane tickets to Hawaii for next month. Just a little under a week, so nothing too crazy. Probably will spend most of it diving around Kona and heading over to Volcanoes NP for a day.

Red, I would think that if you showed them a photo side by side they would be more understanding. Clearly something is wrong with the sizing.


----------



## Tim457

I'm having trouble picturing being able to access dog cages with a portaband saw. If you have enough space to move them around to cut that should work the fastest though. If not, maybe a carbide tooth sawzall blade like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Diablo-6-in-20-Teeth-per-in-Steel-Demon-Carbide-Strip-Metal-Cutting-Reciprocating-Blade-DS0620CF/205786673?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-205426168-_-205786673-_-N
Bosch makes one like that for stainless but HD didn't seem to carry it.
https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-6-Inch-Stainless-Reciprocating-Blades/dp/B000FAMY1I


----------



## chrisstef

Bent sheets with a welded seam. Sawzalls and those black carbide joints are the initial plan of attack. We shall see.


----------



## terryR

^^wow, i think we could use those here.
One man's trash…


----------



## chrisstef

Problem is ….. they wont fit out the door!!


----------



## DanKrager

Tug, here is an updated photo of my "arm". It swivels 270° to reach every corner of the shop with electricity, air, and vacuum. The drop tube is the Bosch clone of Festools expensive tool tube and it comes off quickly should it get in the way. The center section is a 35' x 2 1/2" collapsible flex hose that is held in place within a 4" drain pipe. It quickly disconnects at the outboard end and extends out of the tube for floor clean up all the way to the corners. The shop vac on a 55 gal drum powers the little cyclone, a Dust Deputy. Out of sight behind the plywood rack is my new 3 HP jet cyclone. 








DanK


----------



## bandit571

Not much dust going on in the shop, lately…









But…"Ve haft Verk to do.." Got 5 out of 6 rails done..









And I need to start on some resaw work…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Smitty, I think you could get by with a porta-band and bi-metal blades (a few of them) in roughly the TPI you stated to get that job done. In my experience the carbide tipped blades are not only super pricey but rather fragile, I suspect exceptionally so in the hands of a demo cowboy (if you still have some of those around work). A little too much feed or a slight accidental kink in the blade at the wrong time and you'll loose several in a big hurry.


----------



## putty

Bandit, your pictures are a lot sharper, did you get a new camera, or clean the lens?


----------



## Tugboater78

Dan thats kinda where i was going with this but its currently not strong enough . The pivot is a 3/4 dowel between 2 3/4 ply retainers. Have plans to upgrade, but it works as is and other priorities.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan, I use to be a commercial diver, and we had a wrap of lines that connected to us from the surface - rope, air, and comms. We called it our umbilical cord. Your swing arm reminds me very much of that- air, suction, and electrical. Cool set up.


----------



## bandit571

putty: New camera. Old one was just about shot, anyway.


----------



## DanKrager

I wondered about something like "Jaws of Life"...essentially an oversize hydraulically operated bolt cutter to use on the dog cages. We call them porta-power around here and they are quick and very very powerful.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

We're on the same wave length DanK. If these carbide tipped blades don't do it, I'm going to a hydraulic shear. The panels aren't very thick, maybe .015 so I think weve got a decent shot with sawzalls. Another option ive thought about is hiring a real fat guy and letting him jump off a ladder onto them Yokozuna style. Worst case Is that we bring out the mini excavator with the thumb on it, drag the cages to the door, reach inside and give em a good squishin.

BBY - not sending the cowboys out for this job but ive got a couple for sure. The "speed demon" ones I picked up are pretty thick. Id say at least twice the thickness of your run of the mill bi-metal blades. IMO the best ones out there are the Milwaukee Torch blades. We cut angle iron with them without issue all the time. I should know pretty early on in the day if these are a no go or not. At $10 a blade I don't want to be pissing them away that's for sure.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh and heres a peek at a lil pile of gold. The lil sample chunk tge boys brought back was definately chestnut as there were no visible rays in the end grain. House was built in 1815 which would make all of this pre blight.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Having a stash of chestnut would be awesome, and paralyzing at the same time. What's a worthy project for such material? Is there a limit to the number of #45 boxes Mos needs to house his collection?


----------



## ToddJB

Dang demo, you getting down on that?


----------



## jmartel

Dang Demo. If you can't think of anything to use it for I'm sure it's worth a lot of money to the right buyers.


----------



## terryR

oooh, chestnut porn.
Make anything out of them.
display cases, saw tills, small tables…
Awesome score, Stef!


----------



## jmartel

Todd, you were a commercial diver? I briefly thought about going back to school for that when I was looking for work. Dangerous stuff though.


----------



## Mosquito

> Is there a limit to the number of #45 boxes Mos needs to house his collection?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


No limit, but I could use about 8 or so


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I could use one for the #45, and another for the #46 too.

Stef, don't forget the little people, Okay?


----------



## chrisstef

Im def gettin down on it. I sent my A1 guy out there to hold down the fort and protect our goods. Right now theres about 10 sticks but more to come. The joists in the second pic come out once the building gets laterally stabilized by the framers. I just hope that its all the same material as the sample chunk i was brought back. We'll see. Hoping to have it all back to the shop this week.

What id really like to do is mill it all into usable sticks so i dont have to work around it all when the time comes. Pulling nails and removing filth is much less attractive when i just wanna get to building.

This stuff comes to me just like it would go to you all. Fo free. Once i get my mitts on it just holler and ill ship smalls.


----------



## theoldfart

Hmmm, the drive there wouldn't be too long and the wife been hinting at an IKEA run. Maybe I could Bribe Stef with a New Haven pizza lunch. ...., Just saying…..


----------



## chrisstef

Id be a good stop about halfway between you and ikea kevin. Youre welcome any time brother.


----------



## theoldfart

So what's your preference Frank Pepe or Sallies? I know we try too avoid religious and political discussions here along with pins first/tails first, but your the kind of guy that seems to rise above it


----------



## chrisstef

Im a Pepe's guy. Its my mothers maiden name. Im not aware of any relation but its close enough for me!


----------



## Tugboater78

About halfwy into making a stand for my new sander, and my dw733


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, you were a commercial diver? I briefly thought about going back to school for that when I was looking for work. Dangerous stuff though.
> 
> - jmartel


No schooling here. Ha. Yes. My dad owned a commercial diving company (Him and his two sons). We serviced all the locks and dams along the Muskingum and Ohio, as well as the gates and whatnot for all the hydro plants along the Ohio. Did some work for state reservoirs, as well. Outside of totally a couple vehicles it is the closest I ever came to dying, that I know about. Had a cement truck accidentally go wide open on me while I was trying to repair the lower side of a lock. Without a good Tender (the guy who helps me top side) - I'd be buried in a pile o' crete in the bottom of a river - that's why there's a rope on the umbilical. Did that from 15 until my early 20s.


----------



## Slyy

WOW Stef, that should be a great haul regardless if the rafters are a part of it (and who knows what they be if not)!

I have, not once, thought of being a commercial diver; saw a show about that once with a guy getting trapped in a sewage waste recycle plant, recall that he did not survive.

Well, supposedly a high risk of a freezing rain storm this weekend, but it was a nice record of 63° today so got out and did a little disassembly from this little girl if any of you remember it from the tool haul a couple months ago









Pulled the motor off, checked that pretty much everything is freed up and emptied about 90lbs of would chips, brass chips, and oil from the chip pan and just about everywhere else. She's a bit lighter now. And tomorrow is gonna be a good day to insulate the garage door finally!

Justin, you going for a flip style table??


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, this was going to be for underwater welding. I figured I knew how to dive and I knew how to weld so I might as well combine the two, right? It would basically be shipping out and working on oil rigs for a few weeks at a time. Super dangerous stuff. Money is great, but a lot of them don't live that long.


----------



## chrisstef

I aint doin nothin underwater. Nuffin.

Fridge - i gave the beader a run in walnut. I like it so far. Its a little chattery so straight grain is gonna be important. Its also tricky coming off, and entering, tge edhe of the board / cut. Profile was consistant however. Im a lil suspect of the fence wiggling a little. Gotta pay attention for the first few strokes until ya click in. Havent tried any curves yet.


----------



## Tim457

Nice stash stef. I'd pay in cash, beer, or hookers for some o' dat. Good luck getting all you can.

Todd you being a commercial diver is one of those interesting life tidbits. I can't recall you mentioning anything related to that.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, is it more interesting than my first job working at a funeral home? Started at age 12.

Edit: no welding for me back then. Dad took all those jobs. Guess he had to draw a line somewhere.


----------



## chrisstef

Hookers it is ^^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Im a Pepe s guy. Its my mothers maiden name. Im not aware of any relation but its close enough for me!
> 
> - chrisstef


Sweet. That's the last piece I need to steal your identity.

No time for woodworking today. We're breeding artisans around here.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yup goin for a fliptop stand.


----------



## theoldfart

Of course what you mention to say is ahr-teests, right?


----------



## Slyy

> Of course what you mention to say is ahr-teests, right?
> 
> - theoldfart


The kind that drink with pinkies out!


----------



## chrisstef

5 minutes of being me and youre wholesome being will be forever desecrated Red. Steal away lol.

Whetstones are messy. But paring walnut end grain with a mortise chisel is satisfying.


----------



## ToddJB

This popped up on CL. More than I would spend on it, but it's cool. Would make a rad sitting bench for small work.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Red, the painting looks great. My daughter found a ball point pen and has probably destroyed my upholstered ottoman in the time it took me to make an emergency #2. Little kids and anything worth over $5 just don't mix!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ah crud. The wifey has gotten ink pen off leather before. Fabric would be tough. Know a good upholsterer? Notice the painting is on the hard floors



> 5 minutes of being me and youre wholesome being will be forever desecrated Red. Steal away lol.
> 
> - chrisstef


Lol. I'll leave that with a Mumford lyric:

"I'm a cad but I'm not a fraud, I'd set out to serve the Lord…."


----------



## Slyy

Wholesome and Stef maybe don't mix, careful Rojo.

Todd - shop made desk? Looks like it'd make a great carving station.

So, in regards to my bigger lathe, the tailstock with it is not an Oliver original, considering it has a "V" cut on one side (and the ball and post handle) it's most definitely a converted one from a metal lathe. Can't find a good exploded parts diagram online. How would one take this thing apart? I'd like to polish up the handle and quill and it'd be easiest to do that with them separated from the main casting I would think.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, is that a set screw hole on the flange between the crank and main casting? If so take loosen it out. Then take the back nut off, then the crank, the flange probably threads on, unscrew it, then the quill should slide out.

At least thats sorta how my Delta 1460 tail stock goes together, if memory serves. You can look up the diagram for it.

What are the two things on the front for? One should lock the quill, but not sure what the other would do.


----------



## Tony_S

> I aint doin nothin underwater. Nuffin.
> - chrisstef


Thats cool.
There's just something wrong about an underwater welder named 'Pepe'...?? Don't think you'd get much work.


----------



## Brit

I dropped some pizza in the bath once (don't ask). It tasted crap afterwards, but that might have been due to the bubble bath topping.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre watersport fetish is showing TonyS.


----------



## Tony_S

> Youre watersport fetish is showing TonyS.
> 
> - chrisstef


Chit…..I'm having flashbacks now….speedo's and Tequila…..mighta been some cops involved….


----------



## bigblockyeti

I do know a good upholster but until they're all past the stage of casually destroying whatever they have access to, I'll have to wait.


----------



## chrisstef

Early returns on the stainless …. carbide blades are too thick. Making the sheets flap around like a bastard. We're on to some electric shears. On the hunt for some hydraulic ones if I can find em.

Lol Tony.


----------



## JayT

You using the carbide grit recip blades or the carbide tipped ones?


----------



## chrisstef

Carbide tipped, the red speed demons. I couldn't find the black ones, which I believe are carbide grit all the way through.


----------



## JayT

OK, the Steel Demons are the ones I would use, too. I'd think the jumping around would be more from not enough teeth in the steel rather than the thickness of the blade.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, the steel is super thin so not enough teeth in it makes sense to the flapping. Ill stash these blades away for cutting plaster where I think they may shine a bit brighter. Keep throwin sh!t at the wall until something sticks is my motto.

Edit - shears are the ticket. 2.5' worth of cuts in 10-15 seconds. Now were making gravy.


----------



## Slyy

The right tool is always the best Demo! Glad it's better underway now.

Todd, no set screw that I see, I think that is for oil. In regards to the two holes up front, forward most is the quill lock and the back one is the through hole for the bolt to lock the tailstock down to the table.


----------



## chrisstef

.... Aaaaaannnddd they just broke one of the blades lol. Always something. These guys still haven't learned to buy the replaceable parts with the tool. Always , always grab as many spare parts as you can.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Speakin of blades. gonna send my Forrest rip in for sharpening for the first time. Was gonna toss in some other blades when I realized just how much bigger the Forrest carbide teeth are than the others. No wonders they're gooder.


----------



## jmartel

Not to mention the massive gullets. Probably better for clearing out the waste.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Massive gullet.


----------



## duckmilk

Stef likes massive gullets


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know her.


----------



## Tugboater78

Need to cut all the metal down to finl size and mke the drawer.

But i ran out of time. Maybe next month…


----------



## theoldfart

the metal thing threw me, got it now. Nice flip top Tuggers.


----------



## Tugboater78

> the metal thing threw me, got it now. Nice flip top Tuggers.
> 
> - theoldfart


Sorry, the pipe it pivots off of, and the extra length on the locking bolts.


----------



## jmartel

Nice job, Tug. I've got one similar, but with the planer only. If it's flipped down, it will fit underneath my TS wing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I call this one: "A king, and his kingdom." 









Too bad you can't see my new kicks. Evidently my feet kept growing in my 30s.


----------



## ToddJB

I call that one, "Where he practices his wiffle ball batting"


----------



## bandit571

No Comment..

Ok, I have a project I am working on….I need to resaw a few boards to make a few "web-frames" with. Used to be, a long time ago, I'd set up the tablesaw and just rip a few 2×4s into 3/4" thick strips. Tablesaw is long gone, now a days.

Bandsaw would work, but mine has a bit of a drift problem. Thinking MAYBE make a pointy jig out of some 1x scrap, big enough that I could c clamp it to the bandsaw's table? I have a bit of 1x sitting around. Maybe cut the end into a point, and set the point about 3/4" away from the blade? Jig does not need to be all that tall, 3/4" would be enough. But, do I set the point at the tooth line, or, maybe a little behind the tooth line?

Running a 1/2" wide blade, about as large as my bandsaw will handle. 6tpi. Meh, it is what it is. need something I can clamp in place, and buzz a bunch of stock through…..kind of wavy doing this free handed









These are 4/4 by 2" blanks. I will have to go back over them with a jack plane to get them at least flat. 
Looking to speed things up just a bit….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> No Comment..
> 
> - bandit571


Ahh, come on…still humbled by the backlash bandito?

Ya Todd, wiffle ball keeps the the wifey from ramming the roubo.


----------



## duckmilk

My understanding is you set it even with the points of the teeth. If you set it behind the tooth line, you will not be able to correct the drift soon enough. Also, run some scrap through first and estimate the drift close enough that little adjustment is needed.

Dang Red, your shop must have taller ceilings…or your growing feet are causing some shrinkage in your height ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Never "humbled" , just have the wisdom of knowing when to not say a word.

Bandsaw Jig? Need to build enough web-frames to build a 5 drawer Chest of Drawers. I do not use metal slides, Olde School way, drawers slide on web-frames.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes Bandit, hand resawing sounds like alot of work. Is the bandsaw drift problem something that can be remedied or is it something not easily fixed? I use mine for resawing all the time and while it wasn't quick to get it cut straight, I finally did and some of the stuff I've run through there I can't imagine how long it would take by hand.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dang Red, your shop must have taller ceilings…or your growing feet are causing some shrinkage in your height ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


Ya Duck, way taller ceilings. You know how big my bench is. Sounds funny, but I forget how big I am. I see pics next to my wife and laugh. When I saw that pic my daughter took, I thought, "Shoot, I make my bench look small" lol

Btw, my daughters still use your Texas back scratchers all the time.


----------



## duckmilk

> Btw, my daughters still use your Texas back scratchers all the time.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


So glad to hear that. The other day I was just thinking I need to make some more, down to 3 at the moment. That is one wood gift that everyone appreciates.


----------



## TheFridge

If you like those Texas backscratchers you should try a Louisiana plug  its… similar. Kinda scratches a different itch if you know what I mean.


----------



## chrisstef

I thought a texas back scratcher was just the set of antlers on the wall.


----------



## Tugboater78

Shop at rest









































































Cleaned up, shut down and staged for next projects in a few weeks..


----------



## bandit571

Looks good to me. Do I see a few "till" back there, or are they for the Kitchen?


----------



## Tugboater78

Dust collection…



















Shop vac in loft (which needs a reorganization soon) piped down to..








My dust deputy mounted on a 22gal barrel which is piped across the wall..









To under/beside the tablesaw, where it splits..









Continues on through blastgate i made








and goes to the back of the tablesaw

Splits up to my boom, past the switch i originally made to turn it on. Rockler brand blast gate (these are junk, the others i had quit moving, dust clogged up the channels the gate moves in and no wy i have found to fix it, ahort of cutting it apart)









The pivot point of boom, weak connection but eventually will be upgraded, was a quick prototype.




































Now i turn it on and off with this band the wraps around end of hose nd has a remote switch in it.
(About to contact Fastcap though, since its down to a 50/50 chance that it will turn it on at all. After 2 weeks of use)


----------



## Tugboater78

> Looks good to me. Do I see a few "till" back there, or are they for the Kitchen?
> 
> - bandit571












Talkin bout the saw till in top left?

Oh, or the cabinets on bench? They are for the kitchen, still need to do faceframes, shelf pin holes, and interior finish, when i get home again.










Dark cabs are being replaced or added to, they will all be painted eventually.


----------



## TheFridge

Does anyone have any pics of what garnet shellac looks like on cherry?


----------



## Brit

*Fridge* - Here you go.










More pics shown here: http://thomascharlesfurniture.com/custom-furniture.html

Scroll down the page until you see his project entitled 'Art Display & Storage Cabinet'


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks bud. I think I need some cherry in my life.


----------



## Mosquito

What does dust collection look like in my shop right now?

My tools, my bench, the floor… I'd say I haven't been in it for almost 2 weeks, but technically since it's where the garage entrance is I walk through it pretty much every day I use my car…


----------



## jmartel

I would think that the photo shown of the cherry cabinet is fresh after finishing. I'd expect it to be significantly darker than that after a year or so.

Pulling this off of google images, here's some BLO+garnet shellac according to the poster:










EDIT: I just realized that the guitar stand I made for my dad out of Curly Cherry was done in Garnet Shellac. This is fresh after finishing



Not sure what it looks like now though


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Tug, shop is looking pristine and organized. Very nice!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ye, Fellow Humans, and Red…..


----------



## CL810

Tug, you are a master of organization!


----------



## Brit

Jcoatrack - That's true, although the cabinet is cherry and poplar. I think the legs are cherry, but the rest of it might not be. I've never worked with either woods, so can't tell.

Nice coatrack.


----------



## TheFridge

That's the color I was thinking of. Need a chair. Was thinking dark golden slightly brownish.

Then I realized the wife said she was going to paint it and do things that should not be named (distressing) to it.

FML. At least I get to build something and I don't have to finish it.

Shellac sealcoat is great under paint right?


----------



## terryR

> I thought a texas back scratcher was just the set of antlers on the wall.
> 
> - chrisstef


Had to google 'texas back scratcher' for fun. Lots of animal-based options, but I like this one best,










looks like a fun project!


----------



## terryR

would love to see yours, Duck.


----------



## Slyy

Justin you've really got that space organized, not that I'd call another man's "small" but for a small space it's not cluttered and looks quite functional.

Anyone in Illinois need a nice old 'arn planer? 800 bucks sounds like a steal for this thing, 1930's 24".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Sweet bhog, that thing is YUGE. I'd have to get 1) someone to haul it; 2) someone to unload it; 3) someone to clear space in my shop for it; and 4) someone to wire it up.

Is all that included in the price?


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... you know you need that Smitty.


----------



## DanKrager

There is a 20" Powermatic for sale in Calhoun county, not too far from Smitty. $1000 with 10 HP single phase main and a grinder attachment. I just can't run 10 HP in my shop, especially with 3 HP DC going too. BIG.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Well, I passed the rough-in inspection in the shop, now I just have to get a move on finishing it so I can get the final inspection in before the permit expires in 2018 lol…


----------



## Slyy

Congrats on getting the OK Mos!

Yeah Smitty, about the same requirements for me, doesn't mean I don't want the hell out if it though.


----------



## ToddJB

10HP single phase - woof that's a big motor, Dan.

I'm with Tony, Smitty, you need it.

Mos, as someone who took 3 years to finish a basement I can tell you that a quick call to the permit office allows you to procrastinate as long as you need.


----------



## chrisstef

I believe today marks the official ending of my much hated avatar. It also marks the hiring of a new offensive coordinator for my Huskies. Poached an SEC guy away from Auburn for a base salary half of what he was getting at Auburn at the same position. Our AD pulled off a coup.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, as someone who took 3 years to finish a basement I can tell you that a quick call to the permit office allows you to procrastinate as long as you need.
> 
> - ToddJB


lol I'm aware of that, but it's a "goal"


----------



## bigblockyeti

Holy mackerel, a 10hp single phase 20" Powermatic is exactly what I've been looking for, even more so with an included blade grinder. If it wasn't 5 hours away I'd definitely take a look. I currently have no room for such a machine but I would figure out how to stuff it in a corner some how until I could get it set up and running. The asking price is pretty close to what one could expect to pay for the motor alone.


----------



## JayT

> I believe today marks the official ending of my much hated avatar.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'll give you props for sticking it out, stef, even though it took about eight months to start your sentence.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHA!! You're a d!ck JayT! Damn I hate that bird.


----------



## ToddJB

What bird?


----------



## Slyy

^ epic


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dirty bastage.


----------



## JayT

ROFLMAO


----------



## Mosquito

lol Nice Todd, that was the first thing I thought of too, when JayT mentioned it :-D


----------



## chrisstef

I hate you guys (cartman voice)


----------



## ShaneA

That bird blows!


----------



## ToddJB

It's awkward from me that you know that, Shane.


----------



## ShaneA

You will get over it.


----------



## ToddJB

So the official press release went out, so I'm allowed to speak about it now, but the last week has been super nerve wracking. Our privately held 150 person company just go bought out by a multi-national bazzilion person company.

It's kinda rocking my world. The reality is we just weren't able to keep up with development to stay competitive in our market, so it was this or a slow sink, but everyone is pretty shook up about what this means for us in the future. Their HR crew is coming in on Monday. The rumor mill is that everything should stay Business As Usual, but with new owners and a new global audience, but who knows what will actually happen.

On a high note - I'm taking tomorrow off. Heading on an out of state road trip. If ya'll are lucky I'll bring you along for a picture tour.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good vibes to you Todd.

Don't be a 7; share the pictures as you go.


----------



## duckmilk

Holy crap! Just got on here to catch up and all the avatar changes got me bumfuddled.

Gonna have to re-think my back scratchers now, both those are cool! (Mine are boooooring Terry. Really conventional. Would be a lot of work to find a bunch of antlers though.)

Sorry to hear you have to leave again Tug, just when you were making such progress.

That planer would be coo Jakel, but I would really have to beef up my wood floors to support that. Maybe just cut a hole in the wood to get back down to concrete?


----------



## JayT

It'll be an interesting journey, Todd. There are pros and cons to both a small privately owned company and a larger, publicly traded one. Personally, I'd prefer the advantages of working at a well run, small, family owned business, but you can only control what you can control. Hope everything works out for the best in the end.


----------



## duckmilk

That blows Todd. My wife works for HP and they recently merged with another company which affects her division. She is constantly affected by a changing environment including a new boss and has no clue where she stands. As a result, she has had to work 12 hour days most days, sometimes a half day when she is on vacation. I know it is a lot of stress for her.


----------



## Hammerthumb

What's up with you guys and your red chicken avatars? Totally confusing.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, the biggest scares obviously are - am I going to have a job in a month, and we are going from a company that pays for my whole family's medical benefits to one that doesn't - so if pay stays they same then that will be a huge knock on our budget to cover all 3 of them now.


----------



## ToddJB

What chicken, Paul?


----------



## chrisstef

Best of luck todd. On the flip side maybe theres room for corporate advancement for you with the merge. You could end up with a woodworker higher up. Mix that with your boyish good looks and soft, yet manly hands, and i smell a promotion.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> What chicken, Paul?
> 
> - ToddJB


Damn. I must be seeing things! Gotta go get my eyes checked.


----------



## ToddJB

Seeing chickens that aren't there - sounds like you cock-eyed


----------



## duckmilk

> Mix that with boyish good looks and soft, yet manly hands, and i smell a promotion.
> 
> - chrisstef


Stef just took us on a trip to meet his fantasy boss.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe the birds have been fried?

Just muddling through in the shop, right now..









Dry fits, not even a clamp. Trying this way to "cope" the joints…









Test fit…

best of luck with the new job…...


----------



## Slyy

> Best of luck todd. On the flip side maybe theres room for corporate advancement for you with the merge. You could end up with a woodworker higher up. Mix that with your boyish good looks and soft, yet manly hands, and i smell a promotion.
> 
> - chrisstef


Beard and a man bun being even greater advantages. Ginger sells it too, I think the new boys will eat him up.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, yeah, but he would have to grow the bun back.

Looking good Bandito


----------



## TheFridge

That big gay bird was confusing me.

And if she dropped this right after I gave it to her I probably would've beat her. Luckily she didn't (because the wifey caught it) and the beating was averted. plus I probably would've cried. And not in a manly way.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That's beautiful Fridge. The box looks ok too.


----------



## Slyy

Tried a new Ramen place ahead of Icepocalypse tomorrow and this weekend.








Pretty darn good.

Also evesdroped on a 20 min conversation two guys were having (I think) about tennis shoes. One guy was on a date with his not-unattractive girl and just ignored her through the whole thing. They were seriously into these shoes even talking about the late nights staying up to buy them on release day WTF?!
Snapped a pic just cuz I figure Fridge, at least, had spent endless nights sweating over weather to wear these or his gold crocs:









Edit:
Oklahoma cold weather prediction


----------



## TheFridge

Hey… they are purple and gold… and I was only in a tent waiting until 4am.

Thanks hammer. i guess I should really thank the milkman for her cuteness.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Hey… they are purple and gold… and I was only in a tent waiting until 4am.
> 
> Thanks hammer. i guess I should really thank the milkman for her cuteness.
> 
> - TheFridge


I am glad that you and the milkman were finally able to conceive.


----------



## chrisstef

Elastic bottom sweatpants are a solid look for date night. For shame sneaker guy.

Good luck with the weather Jake.


----------



## AnthonyReed

She's so adorable Fridge.

Just because she was pretty doesn't mean she was worth talking to Jake. And yeah the sneaker collecting is a thing, there's a guy in my office that gets inordinately excited about special edition/release shoes.

Stef refers to his hips as grip points.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony loves a good man handle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Absolutely.


----------



## ShaneA

"Just because she was pretty doesn't mean she was worth talking to" ~ Tony, you are a man of great depth and insight.

Is it just me, or does anyone else get tired of doomsday weather predictions? These dudes cry wolf so many times, that it truly has lost its meaning for me. They just feel like ratings whores, I mean BHog…I live in KC if I cowered every time they said a tornado was coming, or could come I would never leave the basement. If I believed every time they said it was going to be 1' of snow and ice, I would never leave the house. Now, when they say it is going to 103 degrees, they tend to be right. But weather men, and the fear tactics they use are just over the top.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Is it just me, or does anyone else get tired of doomsday weather predictions? These dudes cry wolf so many times, that it truly has lost its meaning for me. They just feel like ratings whores, I mean BHog…I live in KC if I cowered every time they said a tornado was coming, or could come I would never leave the basement. If I believed every time they said it was going to be 1 of snow and ice, I would never leave the house. Now, when they say it is going to 103 degrees, they tend to be right. But weather men, and the fear tactics they use are just over the top.
> 
> - ShaneA


I think that media in general is like that. I mean, there are a number of genuinely concerning topics out there, but the info pipeline is so fat that you can drown yourself in it if you're not careful. I've recently taken to dialing back social media (like FB) because it funnels so much of that at you and either seems to result in callousness/desensitization or in feeling overwhelmed. Honestly, I feel much better for it.


----------



## DanKrager

I was getting really frustrated with FB feed being overwhelmed with junk, worse than Google+. I put a browser extension filter on FB called FB Purity and it allows to filter out the ads, suggested posts and is quite a flexible filter. Much better, seems faster. Now, to find something like that for Google+. I use them for business leads and the exposure has helped generate some business, but I've come close to deleting my accounts. AdBlocker has worked so well that I haven't yet.
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Tim, it took a couple tries but we finally succeeded

I find pretty woman usually respond to an open handed slap across the mouth.

Usually it's with a kick to the balls and a call to the cops but one day… I'll find the woman who likes it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...Fridge.

Wait.

Never mind.


----------



## JayT

> Is it just me, or does anyone else get tired of doomsday weather predictions? These dudes cry wolf so many times, that it truly has lost its meaning for me. They just feel like ratings whores, I mean BHog…I live in KC if I cowered every time they said a tornado was coming, or could come I would never leave the basement. If I believed every time they said it was going to be 1 of snow and ice, I would never leave the house. Now, when they say it is going to 103 degrees, they tend to be right. But weather men, and the fear tactics they use are just over the top.
> 
> - ShaneA


Amen! Preach it, brother.

Try being in the hardware business this week. Every third person says they want a generator, which we can't get because the doomsday predictions by the weather people have everyone freaked out and all our suppliers are sold out. Then, if the disaster doesn't happen, all those people will want to return said generator, even though they were told upon purchase that they are not returnable for any reason. Same story for kerosene & propane heaters and numerous other items. If the ice storm is bad, then there will be all kinds of problems, but it's really hard to trust the weathermen because they have cried wolf far too often.

I try to understand that they are caught between a rock and a hard place. If they don't say the weather event will be bad and it is, then they get blamed for people not being ready and possibly even dying. The flip side is exactly what you are talking about-they've predicted disaster so many times and it hasn't happened, that no one believes them and so isn't prepared. Same result either way, so why not be a bit more conservative and honest instead of fear-mongering?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I think that media in general is like that. I mean, there are a number of genuinely concerning topics out there, but the info pipeline is so fat that you can drown yourself in it if you re not careful. I ve recently taken to dialing back social media (like FB) because it funnels so much of that at you and either seems to result in callousness/desensitization or in feeling overwhelmed. Honestly, I feel much better for it.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


^^THIS!!^^ Media is so quick to blow stories out of proportion for the sake of ratings half the time they get it wrong anyway. The most recent example I can think of was the guy running over people in his car on the OSU campus not too long ago. On the radio I heard it first reported as an active shooter situation, I can only imagine how that fabrication made those feel that have friends or family down there.


----------



## TheFridge

LJs is my Facebook. Screw the real thing. I don't need no stinking real social networking.


----------



## Slyy

Word, like this current storm here: there was an unpredicted ice thing a few weeks ago, enough cold and moisture that the overpasses were icey for all of about 45 minutes. Now, admittedly there were a bunch of wrecks cuz it was at 5'o'clock and two with fatality. I feel now that the weather guys are going overboard trying to make up for what they probably perceive as failure to predict last time, and hence just blowing things out of proportion. In fact, almost ALL schools are closed and it's not doing anything but being overcast right now!


----------



## theoldfart

What's Facebook? Some sort of digital bulletin board? 

Given the gullibility of most people for anything they hear I don't understand why anyone would put stock what shows up on that thing. Just look at the postings here in the basement section as well as what shows up over at the Woodnet basement. the notion of verified and vetted information has been lost and both the right, left and center loose.


----------



## chrisstef

I predicted, probably 20 years ago, that we would become so dependent upon computers that, eventually, when they failed, that would be a wrap for most of society. I don't feel like were too far off of that some days. The media has done a wonderful job of dividing our society through BS social media postings and snippets all the while catering to whatever audience they can grab. Its become a system of simply grabbing whichever market share closest aligns with however they want to convey the news. The days of unbiased news sources is long long gone. I don't believe anybody anymore.


----------



## ShaneA

I don't even believe you bro! That is how cynical I have become…but maybe, just maybe it is me?

I figure whatever we get today Jake and JayT are getting first,, and if it ain't doing anything that is good news. Got the whole town effed up. Hate to be in the grocery store. Prolly only sour cream and crackers left. 3 assaults and 2 homicides likely already happened in the bread aisle.


----------



## Slyy

And what the hell is up with people's disaster shopping priorities? All that's been taken is basically all the eggs, all the bread, and all the milk! Does the expectation of natural disaster just give everybody an insatiable craving for g*[email protected] French Toast????


----------



## theoldfart

This avatar identity switch has got me befuddled, time to increase the meds. Thought it was Stef talking about the hardware biz!


----------



## Tugboater78

Disaster coming? I go buy blocks of cheddar cheese, Townhouse crackers, and tea..


----------



## JayT

> And what the hell is up with people s disaster shopping priorities?
> 
> - Slyy


I've never understood that either. If you think the electricity will go out, why buy the things that will spoil the fastest? You'd think there should be a run on canned goods, beef jerky, chips and crackers.


----------



## Tugboater78

> And what the hell is up with people s disaster shopping priorities?
> 
> - Slyy
> 
> I ve never understood that either. If you think the electricity will go out, why buy the things that will spoil the fastest? You d think there should be a run on canned goods, beef jerky, chips and crackers.
> 
> - JayT


After this last election process i have given up all hope in mankind. Gotta go rewatch Idiocracy, so iwill be prepared for the future.


----------



## JayT

The good news is that in the event of a major catastrophe, there won't be many people to compete with for long. Complete lack of common sense will kill many off early and leave more resources for the rest of us.


----------



## theoldfart

^ . +1


----------



## Slyy

Seconded, the motion may move to the Floor for a vote.


----------



## theoldfart

Two yes votes, it's a mandate by a landslide.


----------



## Brit

A real classic happened in England on 16th October 1987. A highly respected BBC weatherman called Michael Fish started his weather report by saying that a lady had rung the BBC because she'd heard that a hurricane was coming. He said "Don't worry, there isn't." That night the south of England was battered by 120mph winds causing 19 deaths, 15 million trees to be uprooted, untold property damage, millions of homes without power and a cross channel ferry was beached. Destruction on that scale had not been seen since world war 2. The economy took a £1.5 billion hit and Michael Fish never heard the last of it.


----------



## Slyy

> The good news is that in the event of a major catastrophe, there won t be many people to compete with for long. Complete lack of common sense will kill many off early and *leave more resources* for the rest of us.
> 
> - JayT


Also, did anyone else read this as JCannibal's thinly veiled support for eating people?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've heard folks can be too chewy and preparation would be a nightmare. Deer, for example, are all about the same; they're lean and run a lot. I've never seen a 450lb. alcoholic deer that can't move more than 2mph.


----------



## JayT

US humans are way too fatty, you'd have a heart attack before finishing the meal.


----------



## Tim457

> One guy was on a date with his not-unattractive girl and just ignored her through the whole thing.- Slyy


A lot of attractive women like to be treated badly. It's weird.

Hah at the avatar switch. I also automatically read that as Stef talking about the hardware business.


----------



## TheFridge

Down here, if a hurricane hits the gulf you better leave work early to get your beer.


----------



## ToddJB

First stop. Lamar, CO.

Plenty more where this came from but I'm on the road.


----------



## ToddJB

.


----------



## Slyy

Some pretty Snowflakes there Todd!

Saw this interesting Table saw today


----------



## jmartel

> The good news is that in the event of a major catastrophe, there won t be many people to compete with for long. Complete lack of common sense will kill many off early and *leave more resources* for the rest of us.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> Also, did anyone else read this as JCannibal s thinly veiled support for eating people?
> 
> - Slyy


Hey, don't drag me into this. That wasn't me who said that.

Electricians are moving our panel today. Then the water heater can be replaced. Still debating between a normal electric tank heater and a propane tankless. Tankless would be awesome to save space (at a premium in a 1400sqft house), but it would certainly be more money.


----------



## theoldfart

Jwater, I'd think about the tankless a little more. We put one in a few months ago and while it saved space in the cellar along with not wasting fuel on standing water, you waste water waiting for the hot water to reach the farthest points in your system. Installing a re-circulator just wastes power and your back to using fuel keeping the water warm. I'm investigating an on demand re-circulator that keeps the wasted water down to a minimum. Outside of having individual units at each faucet seems there is no easy solution.


----------



## Slyy

I assumed JayT's comment was worthy of some poetic liscense, apologies JKnottedPanties 

It's gonna look ugly until I get the last layer with silver backing on but here is how the Garage door looks now:









Also installed new sweeps on the outside and will get new weather stripping for the bottom.


----------



## Tim457

I thought all re-circulators were on demand. I've been meaning to look into how much it would cost to get one put in. Last I looked into a tankless for us the payoff was long enough out in the future to not make it worth it. I think part of it was I would need new ventilation pipes which was $$$ for the installation for some reason.

Edit: nice, Jake. I got two of the fiberglass garage kits and they were terrible, the parts securing the fiberglass in didn't adhere for long. I may end up redoing with the foam board. Did you split each piece and slide one up, one down?


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - you in old arnsville there?


----------



## putty

Jake, does the saw blade slide in that slot? Looks like the holes are for some sort of miter fixture


----------



## Slyy

Tim, did foil side out for hot days and liquid nails on the high parts to secure. Boards cut to size and then roughly cut in half to fit. They are 1" boards, thought about using a second layer that same thickness but in order to avoid splitting and preserve a better/cleaner look I think I will use the thinner half inch board to finish out. I plan on installing a mini-split at some point to have it cooled, but avoiding the cold is key: I can do finish/paint etc on hot days but if it's too cold in the shop it puts winter time work down to much fewer options.


----------



## theoldfart

"I thought all re-circulators were on demand". I can't answer that. We thought that the tankless system would just magically deliver hot water instantly. Obviously we didn't research enough. Expensive lesson.


----------



## Slyy

> Jake, does the saw blade slide in that slot? Looks like the holes are for some sort of miter fixture
> 
> - putty


Under shot








Looks that way Putty, I've got a shot of the model and will look it up. Certainly seems like it would have a swinging miter that locks into those holes as well to cut at certain angles.


----------



## jmartel

> Jwater, I d think about the tankless a little more. We put one in a few months ago and while it saved space in the cellar along with not wasting fuel on standing water, you waste water waiting for the hot water to reach the farthest points in your system. Installing a re-circulator just wastes power and your back to using fuel keeping the water warm. I m investigating an on demand re-circulator that keeps the wasted water down to a minimum. Outside of having individual units at each faucet seems there is no easy solution.
> 
> - theoldfart


The townhouse I lived in in CT had a tankless system so I'm familiar with it. If you want to have instant hot water, you can put a point of use tankless heater under the sink where you want it. You can add it now if you want. They aren't expensive, just might need it's own dedicated electrical circuit.

Typically re-circulators aren't on demand. You have to put in a switch or something to activate the pump to recirculate on demand. Or pay a bhog-load for an automated one. Like $1500 for the pump/automater.

I'm going to be doing a home-run manifold system most likely, so a recirculator doesn't help with that. The advantage is that it's just a 1/2" line going directly to the fixture, so much less water to waste while it's warming up. On the order of a couple cups instead of gallons. Especially with the short runs I'll have. The Kitchen will be the longest run at about 40' at the most. Something along the lines of 1/3 of a gallon of water for a 1/2" line that long.


----------



## bandit571

Question for the hand tool folks…..been using a yard sale find: 10" Kearney & Foot fine cut, half round, wood rasp. Marked "Made in USA" Seems to be ok with what I am doing. Not sure who Kearney & Foot were, though. Any clues out there?

Garage door looks good, will the opener still work with the added weight?


----------



## chrisstef

Id venture to guess a hardware store bandit. I could be way off and trying to equate it to handsaws though. Use that new camera n hook it up with a pic.

Edit

http://americanmadefiles.blogspot.com/2014/02/kearney-foot-files.html?m=1

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/577362-Kearney-amp-Foot


----------



## TheFridge

> Question for the hand tool folks…..been using a yard sale find: 10" Kearney & Foot fine cut, half round, wood rasp. Marked "Made in USA" Seems to be ok with what I am doing. Not sure who Kearney & Foot were, though. Any clues out there?
> 
> Garage door looks good, will the opener still work with the added weight?
> 
> - bandit571


Don't know but I got a crapload of files out of a machinists toolbox that were nearly all Kearney and Foote. In addition to the rasp I already had.

Bought by Nicholson in 1901 who produced them in the US until 1972ish. Then production went overseas or south of the border.

I've only seen recirc pumps on restaurants where they needed hot water on demand.


----------



## duckmilk

> The media has done a wonderful job of dividing our society through BS social media postings and snippets all the while catering to whatever audience they can grab.
> - chrisstef


+1 to that part, regardless of where your preferences lie.



> LJs is my Facebook. Screw the real thing. I don t need no stinking real social networking.
> 
> - TheFridge


I also don't use FB or other. I agree with Fridge to a point. In my opinion LJ's is the only real networking.

Re: weather reporters, our local guy learned his lesson early. He now qualifies his reports with a comment that this is only his current estimate and that Mother Nature follows her own schedule. Now the viewers just make fun of his tie and choice of jacket.


----------



## bandit571

Never been on FB. Didn't see any need to, either..

As for that rasp….Logo time…









Just an old 10", half round, fine cut rasp. Have since put a Stanley (plastic, yellow and black) handle on it. makes it a bit easier to hold onto.

Hardware Store Brand? Thank you, I go look it up.


----------



## summerfi

All the disaster talk earlier made me smile. If snow and ice were a disaster, we'd never be out of disaster mode here from November to April. Heck, I've seen it snow 6" here in June.

I put 2" of foil backed polycyanurate insulation on my shop door. It fit perfectly in the space and has done a nice job.

I have a Kearney & Foot half round file that I use to smooth behind a rasp. It was my granddad's and is about worn out.


----------



## Tugboater78

Augusta, Kentucky, 10 miles from the house, so close yet so far.

George Clooney's hometown though he rarely admits to it. Guess its too sleepy a town.


----------



## ToddJB

Yesterday, a buddy and I drove to Lamar, CO 3.5 hours SE of Denver to visits a OWWM friend named Bon. Farmer/Local preacher man/collector of all large arn.

Here are some shots of loot.































































































































There were some crazy impressive tools in this "rat hole", but to Bon his favorite is the Monarch 10ee metal lathe.










Because of who he bought it from he is very confident "this lathe was used to make a part, for the bomb, that was dropped that ended the war"

There were so machines in there so big that I could not get pictures of, as I could not get far enough away from them to get them in a shot.

Sure neat stop to make, but that was not the main event.

More to come….


----------



## CL810

Awesome shots Todd, but hard to imagine "not the main event."


----------



## terryR

could sure use this!










would smile too much using this,










can't wait for the main event!


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Arnsville is amazing. Im half chubbed for the main event todd.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Wow. Quite the collection.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Did Bob state where he got all that stuff from? Some of it looks like it was probably procured in a single lot, like the several identical looking bench grinders for example. What denomination is he preaching within, I think I see a potential career move!


----------



## Slyy

Terry, the likeness is unbelievable in that picture with the lathe. I shoulda hollered at you when got those tools a couple months ago, dude had a 36" disc sander, might still have it.

Picked this guy up today:


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF this counts as a "review", but…..during this entire dresser build, there has been basically one chisel in use. Of the 4pc set from Aldi's, I have been using the widest of the four. Since the start of this project, all I have needed to do to the edge was a quick "strop" on the pant leg of my jeans. Edge is still razor sharp, even cutting through stuff like this..









Been using a backsaw ( Disston #4) to saw the sides of these stopped dados….then I chisel out the waste..









never bothered the chisel's edge 









Chips tend to fly right out of there, too. Might just be a decent chisel.


----------



## Slyy

Post edit got lost somewhere:
I picked up the small grinder but I'm not the only one to get a new tool today, here is a small previews:









Fine woodworking tip: always round over your corners:


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, grab on the grinder, Jake. I actually just traded an identical one like that yesterday for this.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, looks like a nice score. Who makes it and what size is it? Do you ever catch crap from the local constable for not having fenders on your trailer? I've been stopped twice and warned but never ticketed, both time were on the highway but it wasn't raining.


----------



## CL810

Saying "great trade" doesn't seem adequate…...


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Jake, but I assume that 36" sander is too far away from me.

Awesome, Todd! Now I know where to send all my brass with drawings of what I need made.


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, a grinder for an engine lathe? Unless it was a super fancy grinder with all the bells and whistles ever made for one, I'd say that earns a big you suck award.

I traded a very nice little Atlas away and regret doing so.

DanK


----------



## Brit

Nice machinery chaps.

Still trying to get my head around the old camera, but I'm loving it.










I went for a wander yesterday and got chatting to this pony…










... and he told me about this place. Got there just in time for sunset.


----------



## shampeon

Nice score, Todd, and that barn is pretty awesome.

Very nice shots, Andy.


----------



## putty

So, did Todd meet up with Jake for a trade, that hole that Jake was rounding looks identical to the hole in Todd's trailer.


----------



## Slyy

Well when one of your internet boyfriends comes for a visit:









So part of that tool get a while back included this LeBlond 13" metal lathe, WWII vintage. For me, I do badly want a metal lathe, but in the current place I simply have no room to have one which makes me inordinately sad. Good news is I know lots of dudes who like old tools much like I do. All of these tools were entails heading to a scrap yard so I tried to do the best I could to save as many as possible so I figured this Lathe would be in great care with Todd.

My friend Mark, who retired at the first of the year, graciously allowed me to suibtably abuse our friendship by allowing me to bring him (and his truck and 20' trailer) to pick up all those tools in the first and continue to use His trailer to store the lathe until such time that Todd and I could work out a time for him to take a little road trip to Oklahoma.

Todd and Scott watching it take flight, this girl is no slouch, to the tune of 1200 plus pounds









Mark dropping her down on Todds trailer









Looking pretty









I'm testing where the strap are gonna be, and where Todds gonna have to abuse his trailer









And doing some woodworking with a holesaw and sawzall









In the end, found a great tool, found it a great home and had a great time hanging out with Todd and his buddy Joe!


----------



## chrisstef

Abuse his trailer? For some reason i dont think it was the first time.

Pretty excellent of you two on the tradesies. That lathe is awesome.

Great shots Andy.

Go Chiefs!


----------



## Tim457

That trade is full of awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Pre gamin with the new personal fryer. Flour, lil corn starch and some cayenne. Fried 13 mins and tossed in the sauce.


----------



## Tim457

6 wings? Who's that for, Nathan?

My not so secret wing sauce is Franks Redhot, minced garlic, and butter and simmer it until the wings are done. Thickens up, cooks the vinegar out, and spicier. Mmm Homer Simpson face.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. We ran two 6 wing batches just to work any kinks out. Its a small fryer and thats bout all she holds.


----------



## Slyy

Mmmm wings looking good Steffers. What's the wee fryer you're poppin them in?

Toddles sent me this pick after about 7 hours into his trip back, think he found more of that ice storm:


----------



## chrisstef

Thats miserable.

Its a lil proctor silex jakester.


----------



## Slyy

Cute little bugger, probably good that it can't hold more.


----------



## TheFridge

The standard southern deep fryer will hold a small turkey.

That might be the reason why we are so fat. Except for me. And BD. The pants do NOT make his butt look big. Swear.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> That trade is full of awesome.
> 
> - Tim


I would certainly have to agree, and the last picture is full of crack too.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> The standard southern deep fryer will hold a small turkey.
> 
> That might be the reason why we are so fat. Except for me. And BD. The pants do NOT make his butt look big. Swear.
> 
> - TheFridge


Thanks fridge. I am fat, but I appreciate you trying to cover for me. You are too skinny to be good cover.


----------



## ToddJB

More info tomorrow.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Long story short: Bought a nearby house in town and it's a real hovel. Very little done since it was built prior to the last century, especially no maintenance. I have a renovation project for the next six months or so. Entire house, top to bottom. New everything. Intent is to rehab for a rental. Today was first demo day of some plaster and lathe. Felt good.


----------



## ShaneA

^whoa? we are going to need progress pics, and occasional sanity checks. Should be good to follow along.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry about your Chiefs, Stef.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Looks like a lot of work Smitty. Good luck!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The picture is of a narrow walkway that goes from a side door to the basement. The washer and dryer were both here, along with the sink in the pic. When I moved the sink from one side of the room to the other, there was the pile you see.










30YD dumpster arrives tomorrow, I'll have it filled in short order.


----------



## woodcox

Yuck smitty. I had thought you were done with bathrooms for a minute. Good luck.

Nice road trip Todd. Can't wait to hear about it. I have a 6×8 trailer with some busted springs. It's got studded snow tires though I would have stolen a box truck to make a run like that given the money and opportunity. Good show so far. 
I have a little Palmgren that looks similar to yours. Great little tools.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - Good luck with that my friend. There's a lot of work ahead of you. It is times like this when I wish we all lived close to each other. You'd have the demo work done in no time if we all mucked in and helped. Just don't work faster than your muscles can adapt to the work.


----------



## jmartel

Stef, can you set the temp on that thing? If you can, do a first fry at about 250 degrees until the wings are mostly cooked through. Let them dry off and cool down, then crank it up to 400 deg and fry for a few min. You get them to be way crispier that way and they end up not being overcooked as easily. Super easy to do.


----------



## Slyy

Oh boy Smitty, that is a heckuva project!


----------



## JayT

Quite an undertaking, Smitty. If you own the house, at least you can somewhat control who your neighbors are, right?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Getting some shop time lately. Working on a gift box sized to fit a bottle of scotch.

Oak, walnut, and paduk. I ended up using a solid piece for the top and inlaying the band while it is full thickness below.

Next step, barrel hinges.

Broke my camera so Heir to the Galactic Throne took these for me.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The standard southern deep fryer will hold a small turkey.
> 
> That might be the reason why we are so fat. Except for me. And BD. The pants do NOT make his butt look big. Swear.
> 
> - TheFridge


From a medical standpoint, deep frying is the best way to cook. No known pathogen can survive the process so it eliminates all forms of food born illness.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is so cool Jake/Todd! Nice to see it go to a good home.

Wow Smitty! This will be great seeing what you do with the place. What was the impetus for the purchase, deal too good to pass up?


----------



## terryR

OMG, Smitty.
Is there a way to jack up the roof, and build from scratch underneath?


----------



## Tim457

Oh my, Smitty, you are a glutton for punishment. Good luck.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Smitty, my dad used to say the best way to remodel an old house like that was to…

1. Take lots of pictures of all of the mill work and architectural features.

2. Make a very detailed set of drawings of the "as is".

3. Burn the BHog place to the ground.

4. Build a new one based on the drawings and pictures.

5. Spend the time you save to drink beer bought with the money you save.


----------



## JayT

Tim, your dad was a wise man.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea its got temp control Jmart. She only goes up to 375 but next tie I do some wingies ill be sure to try your method. I'm also going to try a local favorite of mine and go Dirt wings. The fry them, sauce them, fry em again, and sauce em again. Dirt dog no liah.

The Chiefs lost and my Huskies are no good. Officially woodworking season.


----------



## JayT

> The Chiefs lost and my Huskies are no good. Officially woodworking season.
> 
> - chrisstef


There's still room on the Jayhawk bandwagon. 

You know you want to.


----------



## chrisstef

Id rather gouge out my eyeballs with a rusted spoon.

Id rather chew nails.

Id rather knowingly adulter my first cousin.

Id rather tongue bathe todds feet.

Before i rooted for KU.


----------



## jmartel

If you make fries, do them the same. Cut into fries, boil for 10 min with some vinegar in the water, do a low temp fry for like 2-3 min, then a high temp fry. Tastes just like McDonald's fries. You can do the boiling and first fry in big batches and then freeze for later. Then it is just a quick high temp fry when you want them. Same for wings.


----------



## chrisstef

Jfrydaddy!


----------



## Tim457

> Cute little bugger, probably good that it can t hold more.
> 
> - Slyy


This is what I was thinking. Though I don't need no fry daddy to eat unhealthy. I do wings in the oven and ate 30 or so for New Years Eve. I wonder why I'm gaining back the 15 lbs I had lost this fall, mystery for sure.


----------



## JayT

> Id rather gouge out my eyeballs with a rusted spoon.
> 
> Id rather chew nails.
> 
> Id rather knowingly adulter my first cousin.
> 
> Id rather tongue bathe todds feet.
> 
> Before i rooted for KU.
> 
> - chrisstef


I thought you had done most of those already. Wait, the first one is just what you wanted to do when watching UConn men attempt to play hoops. The others you've done.


----------



## ShaneA

KU : (


----------



## Slyy

> Id rather gouge out my eyeballs with a rusted spoon.
> 
> Id rather chew nails.
> 
> Id rather knowingly adulter my first cousin.
> 
> Id rather tongue bathe todds feet.
> 
> Before i rooted for KU.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sounds like you're not totally committed to saying "no" to JayT's proposal Stef.


----------



## 7Footer

Howdy doody, dooders.
Too hazy from the drugs to read all 400+ posts, will have to catch up later!

Wowzers Todd, thanks for the arn-porn.. Keep it cummin!

4 days removed from the surgery. The nerve block ran out yesterday and i got to take the catheter out of my neck yesterday, and remove the bandages. I got 2 arthroscopic cuts in the back and one biggun in the front. I think the worst of the pain is over, but still poppin oxy like candy.

Was feeling no pain at all on thursday, but friday was one of the worst days of my life




























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















^the catheter that was in my neck for the nerve block, i would've been screwed if i'd said no thanks to the nerve block…

And thank god stef finally changed his avatar!


----------



## chrisstef

Now youre fantasizing again JayT.


----------



## JayT

Sorry, stef, my fantasies have nothing to do with this thread, other LJ's or college basketball.

That looks painful, 7. Hope you heal fast.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Godspeed in healing brother!


----------



## Brit

Take it easy 7. Here's hoping that's an end to your shoulder pain once you get over the operation.


----------



## chrisstef

Yowzers 7. Not to worry, I hear the PT is just as painful as the surgery. So you got that to look forward to and all.


----------



## theoldfart

Serious looking battle scars 7, but then again I hear chicks(and Stef and Bhog and Todd) really dig 'em.


----------



## Slyy

Congrats 7, now that you can switch back to the right hand during "down times" probably gonna be good therapy for that shoulder!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I hope you heal quickly 7.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Id rather knowingly adulter my first cousin.
> 
> - chrisstef


Whats wrong with that? ...

Ouch 7.. hope you recover well!


----------



## jmartel

That nerve block in the neck is really something, isn't it 7? Were you awake when they inserted it and you could watch it go in your neck on the screen? Weird stuff.










Skiing for the day. Nice view of Mt. Rainier from crystal mountain resort.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh I forgot…. Gorgeous shots Andy.

Good stuff JShred.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice Jpiste, we are going tomorrow.

Just finished a small but special project.









We are interring my moms ashes next Tuesday in Florida next to her sister.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks fellers! Yeah jmart, I was awake and watching the ultrasound screen, they inserted before surgery, they even bumped the nerve and my whole arm jolted, crazy. It really is something, super cool.

Beautiful box Kevin!


----------



## CL810

Wow Smitty!

Tim P, that is one very nice gift box. Must be someone special/important.

Kevin, that design is very, very nice. Elegant and classy. You and your daughter (if I remember right) did well.


----------



## Slyy

It's beautiful Kev!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks 7 & Andy. I had to scale back my daughters design since i screwed up the roof shaped top.


----------



## summerfi

Heal well 7, just don't try to do too much too soon. It will take a good while. I hated the nerve block. Seeing my arm hanging there but not feeling like part of my body was just weird.

Nice job Kevin. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## theoldfart

Thank you Bob.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice machinery trade Jake and Todd. Hope that ice didn't cause any rust issues.

Very nice hooch box there Tim.

Good luck on the recovery 7.

Nice Kevin. My dad originally wanted me to build a box for his ashes, but ended up deciding on a metal container instead. His was interred as well. Best wishes for your family.


----------



## bandit571

Smitty: I watched one fellow drive a small bulldozer through an old house, several times, just to clean the place out.

It is also amazing how 4-5 one pound blocks of C-4 can clear out an old building…..some places do need that.

Shop time on a Monday is rarely a "good" day. For some reason, I was able to do almost 2 hours of work….without throwing something against a wall, or breaking something. I did get 6 parts milled for a dresser I am working on..









Edges got molded, tenons cut. Nothing got thrown, nothing got broke….twas a good day in the shop..


----------



## TheFridge

7, I can come do some Mr. Miyagi wax on/ wax off kinda stuff… you'll be better in no time.


----------



## chrisstef

Very nice work Kevin. Youll make all involved rather proud im sure.

Just ran all my bench chisels over the new whetstone. I think the mess may be worth it for me. Im interested for sure.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, thanks. I wish I had made it sooner so she could have seen it.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, whetstone? Somtink new booby?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful work, Kevin.

SotS: pieces saved from the bhog house:










Back piece missing a door. From (small) piece is the winner, I think. What say the panel?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim P, that is one very nice gift box. Must be someone special/important.
> 
> - CL810


Thanks, it's for the doc who did the surgery on my nose. I really didn't realize how bad I had gotten. I feel 15 years younger.

But there is an ulterior motive. I figured doctors have a lot of money (this one got bhog near $40K from me) so they can afford hand crafted gift boxes for their stuff. Wouldn't mind selling a few things like that for some extra tool money. So, I'll chalk this one up to advertising expense.


----------



## jmartel

Managed to get up one last time as the sun was getting lower for a photo. That's probably my one ski day for the year.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ absolutely beautiful.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wonderful job Kevin.

Gorgeous shot JSet.

I like the salvage pieces Smitty. What was the smaller one's original job?


----------



## jmartel

Not sure how noticeable it is in that photo, but the first mountain hump on the left is actually Mt. St. Helens poking up in the distance above the closer range. Mt. Adams was out of frame to the left. It was a good scenic day yesterday to be up in the mountains.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Pretty darned cool JMart.


----------



## Slyy

Cool shot JCano! Pretty different view than one from about 36 years ago!


----------



## terryR

still some green grass here. shorts and T-shirt weather today,










lovin' the new red toolbox
cussin' the fluid on my right knee


----------



## Tim457

Speedy recovery 7, that looks gnarly.

Nice pics Jschuss.

Terry you don't normally admit to that kind of fluid on you when you're seen with farm animals.


----------



## jmartel

Since I haven't posted much woodworking stuff lately, here's what I've been working on off and on. Another motorcycle logo sign for the guy that bought 2 from me already. Curly walnut letters on birdseye maple background. Just need to finish inlaying the tuning forks into the circle and it's ready to be glued up.










And the backside, mirrored so you can read the letters.


----------



## TheFridge

That's pretty fire stuff. JWow.

Did you plane the Birdseye and leave the middle rough?


----------



## jmartel

That's veneer, Fridge. The piece was just probably cut from the center of the log and the birdseye figure didn't reach the pith. The tuning forks logo in the center of the circle was a real bhog to cut out.

I think I need to buy a miter saw soon as I'll be starting framing and trim work. As much as I'd love a 12" Bosch glide saw, I don't think I can convince the wife to drop the coin on one. Trying to find one that will be useful in the shop later on, even if it's just for rough cuts. I'd like it to be accurate enough for segmented turnings though. The search is on…


----------



## JayT

Jbuilder, look at Hitachi. Best bang for the buck miter saws out there, IMHO. If you aren't going to ever use it for 4×4's or tall crown or base moldings, the 8-1/2in slider is the way I'd go. Less blade deflection, enough reach to crosscut anything you'd ever need, yet small and light enough to move around easily.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> The tuning forks logo…
> 
> - jmartel


Ah - I've known that logo by sight for decades but never caught that those were tuning forks. Makes sense.

Nice lookin' work, BTW.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I think the wife wants tall moldings though. And 4×4's would be useful. Something to think about, especially with the upcoming massive bed build. Thanks Stef. I don't see myself actually moving it around anywhere, though. So weight/size isn't a huge deal. I'll probably build a table for it with in/outfeed support and leave it there.

Right now she's on her mission to re-do the entry closets full of storage. As much as it pains me, we're going with ikea cabinets for it. I've got more important things to spend time on in the house than that for now. I'd rather appease the wife than waste a month doing custom plywood cabinets there to hold coats and motorcycle gear.

Bill, I believe Yamaha started out as a music instrument company which is why they use the Tuning fork in their logo. When I was a band nerd in highschool, my Tuba and Euphonium were both Yamaha.


----------



## JayT

> thanks Stef.
> 
> - jmartel


Well, FU, too. I knew the avatar changes were confusing people, but to stoop to the level of calling me stef is inexcusable. 

Is this the proper time to get in a huff and post that I am leaving in order to try and get sympathy? Someone else is going to have to give me some guidance on proper faux outrage etiquette and procedures.

Sounds like you need at least a 10in saw, then.


----------



## Mosquito

Yamaha Corporation was and still is a musical instrument and related audio company. Yamaha Motor Company was added much later like 60-70 years later


----------



## chrisstef

For faux outrage please see ESPN's coverage of a 17 year old football recruit getting his offer recinded after a coaching change at UConn. Its ok when Harbaugh does it. Its ok when Urban Meyer does it. But when UConn does it …. TREASON!

You may now walk around proudly with the feeling of adding an extra 2 inches after being referred to as me, JayT.


----------



## Mosquito

> You may now walk around proudly with the feeling of adding an extra 2 inches after being referred to as me, JayT.
> 
> - chrisstef


I don't really see why he'd want an extra 2" on his waistline…


----------



## jmartel

> Well, FU, too. I knew the avatar changes were confusing people, but to stoop to the level of calling me stef is inexcusable.
> 
> - JayT


Sorry, force of habit. You should start a new thread complaining about it, then delete everything you've ever posted and leave. Seems right in line with other people.

Looks like Lowes has a Hitachi 12" dual bevel for $200. Won't have the sliding capacity, but I guess I have a table saw for wider, and the track saw for wider/longer ungainly stuff that the TS doesn't do well. 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hitachi-12-in-15-Amp-Dual-Bevel-Laser-Compound-Miter-Saw/1037899


----------



## JayT

Oh yeah, and I need to replace all the projects with pics of cartoons or dogs or blurry stuff that no one knows what it is. Thanks jadvisor, I forgot all about that step.

Man, this pretending to be butt-hurt looks like it'll be really time consuming and taxing. I'm too lazy for that. If I wanted to invest a ton of effort into behaving like a spoiled two year old that didn't get my way, I'd run for Congress instead. Much better pay and and perks.

That saw might be a good choice in conjuction with what else you've got and you can't beat the price. My only real complaint about 12in saws is the amount of blade deflection. Not an issue for framing, but can be for real precision cuts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

WTF?

Nice fence Terry!


----------



## DanKrager

Jtuba, what a revelation. I played Sousaphone and tuba for eight years in HS and college. Toured the country as part of the Wheaton College concert band. Always wanted to own a nice tuba, but never kept it up. Then just a couple years ago I was GIVEN an old solid brass military rotary valve BBb tuba. It was beat up pretty badly, but after some patient work with a hammer and blocks of wood, you would have to look pretty closely to see the old creases. The valves all worked like new,all the tuning slides move, and it had three mouthpieces with it. Pretty old thing, and now I know it's history since it was new. It's been in attic storage for about 45 years! The perspective in the picture makes the bell look small, but it is a pretty normal size.
It was all one color when I got it, so I polished the trim and I think it looks pretty sharp that way. It's surprisingly light weight for what it is. Can't play a C scale now…








DanK


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Bill, I believe Yamaha started out as a music instrument company which is why they use the Tuning fork in their logo. When I was a band nerd in highschool, my Tuba and Euphonium were both Yamaha.
> 
> - jmartel





> Yamaha Corporation was and still is a musical instrument and related audio company. Yamaha Motor Company was added much later like 60-70 years later
> 
> - Mosquito


I knew of the instruments and audio gear, but never put two and two together with the logo - makes me appreciate it. But yeah, Yamaha is pretty diverse. Not as diverse as (the now completely separate, but still very chummy) Mitsubishi Group, which ranges from beer to aerospace, but still pretty diverse.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, I hope they do the early signing periods. And kids do it to the coaches 50X as much so it goes both ways.


----------



## chrisstef

Hallelujah Fridge. Kid just got a full ride to rhode island as of this morning to boot.

The flexcut slipstrop is a pretty solid lil gadget.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Hey. I was a Tuba player as well.


----------



## Slyy

No Tuba, but every trumpet, French horn or mellophone I played on in high school and college was either a King or a Yamaha.


----------



## bandit571

son played the Tuba and the Sousaphone in High school band…..me? more like a Gibson 6 string and a Bass guitars…played in a garage band while in high school.

got both sides of that dresser done..









So I can start the web-frames tomorrow. 5 drawer, Chest of Drawers, to hold all the "extra" stuff in the shop. hoping it at least looks better than some old junk clothes dryer, piled high with boxes of stuff. Might be another week or two before it gets finished. Just pine, since it is just for the shop.


----------



## TheFridge

> Hey. I was a Tuba player as well.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


We are still cool as long as you didn't minor in French horn.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Bill, I believe Yamaha started out as a music instrument company which is why they use the Tuning fork in their logo. When I was a band nerd in highschool, my Tuba and Euphonium were both Yamaha.
> 
> - jmartel


Another former tuba player..

Edit: further reading i find a few more…

Occasionally i join our hs alumni band play at ceremonies. Was surprised after over 15 yers tht i still remembered how to play. Though i was recruited in 6th grade to join marching band( small town, needed more warm bodies to compete). so 6 years of it drilled in my head, apparently stuck


----------



## Brit

Bhog me! One tuba player confesses and they all start outing themselves. LOL.


----------



## DanKrager

^ Hahahahaha! Well played, Brit.

And you?

DanK


----------



## Slyy

> Bhog me! One tuba player confesses and they all start outing themselves. LOL.
> 
> - Brit


Band Nerds unite I suppose Andy!
Heck, my wife works for an Orchestra and still plays Flute professionally!


----------



## WillliamMSP

I can't wait for the, "This one time, at band camp…" stories - they could be truly scandalous.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got so many jokes.

Youre post warmed my morning Andy.

Coming down to the end of the chestnut job and the final giving of this 1815 house is 8/4×6" x 11' chunks of tasty goodness.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The chestnut looks good. Plans for it yet? A local sawyer is offering some chestnut he got his hands on from somewhere for $12/bdft. Seems like an OK deal to me but I have no idea what I'd use it for which makes $12/bdft start to seem a little expensive, especially for someone trying to get over my lumber hoarding addiction.


----------



## chrisstef

No plans for my portion of it just yet but my lead foreman wants a farm table and maybe a bench out of it. Probably use the joists pictured above milled down 6/4 with breadboards for the top and go 3/4 for the bench out of the thinner stuff.

Chestnut is going for $12.50 / bf at my local haunt too BBY. Pricy stuff and they don't even have anything over 4/4. Not sure if its wormy or pre-blight.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks quite fine there Stef. Most assuredly a fortuitous acquisition.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Hey. I was a Tuba player as well.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana
> 
> We are still cool as long as you didn t minor in French horn.
> 
> - TheFridge


My minor was flute….players. Or flute player minors. It really depends on how you look at it.


----------



## terryR

I was lucky to major in Nursing,
and minor in (female) Nursing Students.


----------



## JayT

> I was lucky to major in Nursing,
> and minor in (female) Nursing Students.
> 
> - terryR


You probably had a pretty good ratio to work off of, too.

I was a music major. My freshman theory class was 2 guys and 10 girls . . . . and almost all the girls frequently needed help with their homework. You'd have to be a total idiot not to make that work out well. I was an idiot.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Too bad you are so into the cawk or it would have paid dividends.


----------



## jmartel

Ocean Engineering. Yeah, about the odds you would think. In my entire major there were 3 girls. A couple of the other specialties had 0. Most of the girls in the engineering majors were in Chemical E or in Industrial Systems Engineering.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Manufacturing engineering and it too yielded few prospects. Those that were in most of my classes were nice but. . . . .well they were nice. Band for me started only a couple of years after it began in middle school and all I had to show for it was a banged up trombone from launching the slide across the room.


----------



## duckmilk

I went to a military school for HS. Graduated 5 years before they started letting females in :-(


----------



## duckmilk

Holy moly! For you guys that are into skiing and speed sports:

http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-flyboard-air.htm


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh bandcamp…

Had to prove i wasn't compensating a few times, good memories


----------



## TheFridge

Oh now BD, sounds like you double majored on the Human Organ.


----------



## jmartel

Well I ended up picking up that Hitachi miter saw tonight. Had some rare free time so I wandered over to the closest Lowes (45 min away) and played with all of the saws there. I also played with the saws at Home Depot as well earlier tonight. All of the sliders had too much play for my taste, so those were out. It ended up being between the hitachi and the dewalt. I liked the dewalt better, but it was $150 more for barely more features.

Also bought another LED light bank from Costco for the garage.

Now I need to throw together a quick miter saw bench.


----------



## bandit571

Been a busy day in the shop..









The other ends of these rails look just the same. Some of the work was by a Stanley 358 Mitre Box, the rest?









Was just "piece work".......


----------



## Tugboater78

> Well I ended up picking up that Hitachi miter saw tonight. Had some rare free time so I wandered over to the closest Lowes (45 min away) and played with all of the saws there. I also played with the saws at Home Depot as well earlier tonight. All of the sliders had too much play for my taste, so those were out. It ended up being between the hitachi and the dewalt. I liked the dewalt better, but it was $150 more for barely more features.
> 
> Also bought another LED light bank from Costco for the garage.
> 
> Now I need to throw together a quick miter saw bench.
> 
> - jmartel


My 10" nonsliding Hitachi has been great for the last 4 years, though sometimes i wish i had a slider or a 12".


----------



## jmartel

I looked at the 10" as well. At least on the display model it seemed to have more play in it. I'm sure it's been abused as it's a display, but with that and only being a single bevel I decided the 12" double bevel was worth the extra $60.


----------



## bandit571

School district just south of town is in LOCK DOWN mode at the moment. 16 yr old has been shot. Has been transferred to Children's Hospital in Columbus, OH. Last report, they may hve the shooter in custody…..they are hauling ALL the students OUT of the buildings to a safer place right now. Details when I get them.

School is West Liberty- Salem Schools, West liberty, OH.


----------



## smitdog

> ^Too bad you are so into the cawk or it would have paid dividends.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


That made me laugh out loud…



> School district just south of town is in LOCK DOWN mode at the moment. 16 yr old has been shot. Has been transferred to Children s Hospital in Columbus, OH. Last report, they may hve the shooter in custody…..they are hauling ALL the students OUT of the buildings to a safer place right now. Details when I get them.
> 
> School is West Liberty- Salem Schools, West liberty, OH.
> 
> - bandit571


But this makes me want to reinstitute public executions so that all the other douche bags out there can see what happens to idiots that attack kids…


----------



## Pezking7p

I just wanted to stop by and congratulate Stef on his promotion to "top". Here's wishing you a speedy recovery, 7', I hope Stef isn't too rough on you.


----------



## ToddJB

Go away, Pez - your kind ain't welcome here. (Read as, Holy crap man, I've missed you, please stay and update us on your life. My Chino quota is nearly non-existent since you've left. Kisses)

Also, we've got two feet firmly planted on the ground.


----------



## chrisstef

The transition wont be easy but thanks for the kind words power bottom pez. Good to see ya fruitcake.

Dayyyum Todd. Youre OWWM friends are gonna be throwin out handys on that score.


----------



## Tim457

I has all the droolz.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Good day all. Nice to see you post again Pez.

That is some nice iron, Todd!

So, does anyone know why it rains every time I have to go to San Francisco? No chance for golf again! It's miserable out here.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. It will hopefully be a fun project and life long tool. Biggest thanks to Jakey and his buddy Mark for making it happen.

I've got a lot of scrubbin in my future.


----------



## jmartel

Picked up a new macro lens today for shots of little sea creatures. Had to do a few test shots, of course.

No cropping photo of a dime as close as I can get









And about as close as I can crop the above shot if I want to print an 8×10









And fat cat tax. In the full size you can see the little bumps on his nose. Very sharp lens.


----------



## ToddJB

Can you see your soul floating around in his eyes?

That is a cool lens.


----------



## Slyy

Wow JVelt! That's an awesome lens!

16 month restoration in your future there Todd! Gonna try and fire it up soon at least?

Okay big debate in our house: anyone put cottage cheese on their baked potatoes?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cottage cheese no, cheddar cheese absolutely!


----------



## jmartel

Pro-tip for the potatoes: After they are baked, scoop out the insides and mix with the butter and some cream, then put the cheese and bacon on top and stick it under the broiler for a couple min. That's how they do it at the fancy restaurants.


----------



## ToddJB

Stopped by a warehouse/former metal shop the other day. They were trying to clear the place out so they could start leasing it. Dug through literal piles of stuff. Picked up a couple of nice items.

Here are a couple mentionables.


----------



## Tugboater78

Love the bigger chest Todd!


----------



## theoldfart

Great haul, and drooling over that big chest to.


----------



## Redoak49

The pictures of the dime and cat show excellent detail. Please remind me of what camera and what new lens.


----------



## chrisstef

Your chest gave me chub todd. Stef likey


----------



## Tim457

How ish Todd, do people just call you out of the blue and say, you know you have good karma, I think you'll want some of these piles of vintage goodness?


----------



## Slyy

Seems like some of the tooling issues may have been resolved…..


----------



## jmartel

> The pictures of the dime and cat show excellent detail. Please remind me of what camera and what new lens.
> 
> - Redoak49


It's an Olympus e-pm1 which is about 5 years out of date at the moment. The lens is the 60mm macro. Hoping to upgrade the camera body in the next year or so.


----------



## terryR

Oh yeah, love the old chest, Todd.
huh, wait! There's TWO chests?
And tooling?
so sweet

Impressive clarity, JMadeofMoney.


----------



## jmartel

Been running around all morning. Busted a fork seal on the bike yesterday so I had to tear the bike down last night, and grab some parts this morning. Picked up a 12' stick of 8/4 ribbon stripe sapele though for an entryway bench top. I missed going into the lumber dealer and smelling fresh cut sawdust. Good to be back.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, pretty pumped about those finds.



> Seems like some of the tooling issues may have been resolved…..
> 
> - Slyy


That box has tons of taps, so I shouldn't need to buy any small ones in a long time, but a las there are lots and lots of tooling I'm missing, not to mention measuring devices. $$$


----------



## ShaneA

Any of you dudes watch Rough Cut? The most recent season they are showing follows our fathful host TMac as he builds a new shop on his property. Granted woodworking and TV probably arent a match made in heaven, but they dedicated this season to his shop. Lets forget for a second that there are 200 shows of that ilk already on TV…I will go with it. But ol' boy gets done with his shop, then outfits it with some industrial type machines. I am not sure if they plan to continue the show, or not. Maybe he just used his sponsors to outfit him with a ridiculous setup?

Anywho…I guess my questions come from a bit of a disconnect. Norm grew woodworking with a Unisaw, brad nailer, and some biscuits. TMac, has a combination machine that I can't even wrap my mind around. Sliding table, shaper, horizontal mortiser. Just seems like a strange path. Maybe the point isn't to sell more "everyday" type type tools? Seems like that people who might use those type of machines, probably aren't watching Rough Cut, and I don't think it will inspire me buy a 16" Minimax jointer with a helical head. Maybe it's me, but I thought it was a bit odd.


----------



## jmartel

I mean, I'd probably try to do the same thing if I had sponsors that would give me industrial machines as well.


----------



## ToddJB

Never seen it, but does he spend a lot of time talking about why you need that type of table saw/jointed/band saw/ whatever, or is is it more focused on teaching you about the construction and concepts of whatever the project is? Because a most pieces of equipment from the lowly to the uber high end basically work the same, so it would be the latter part that would interest me. I think as far as learning woodworking from visual media things like Wood Whispers guild, and Charles Neil's finishing videos are more ideal that just a 1/2 hour segment on whatever whim they have that week.


----------



## ShaneA

The one that aired today was the first time I had seen these machines. SCM is now the sponsor, used to be Woodcraft. He doesn't really "sell" the machines, although on today's show he talked about them a bit. Had a guy in the shop showing him how to use them. Not really a criticism, just observing.

But when busts out a machine that has a horizontal mortiser on it, concepts of a mortise "how to" are a bit skewed. His last shop had traditional fare, Sawstop, PM, Rikon…the usual suspects. Norm used what looked like a 15" Delta planer, Tommy has some planer machine about the size of a VW that took like 3 buttons and 2 switches to turn it on. Awesome stuff, just an interesting angle I haven't seen before.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm thinking (hoping) I'm past the point of wanting a combination machine as described, sliding table, shaper, jointer, mortiser, thickness planer. Considering what I have invested in the shop now, a $15,000 unit would be rather cheap and space efficient. A funny comes to mind….while I had the hots for the Felder combo, I got all the literature I could put my hands on including a large poster which I pinned on the wall and called it my "pin up". One day a friend showed up unannounced with his young son and as he stepped through the door I hollered, "Don't let your son come in and see my pin up!". He hustled the boy back to the truck and refused to come in until I took it down and showed him. He knew me well enough to know that I was hooked on tools, but this caught him broadside! We had a good laugh over it. While the initial price is high, the industrial quality holds its value better than most machines…I know, I've tried and tried to buy used ones but couldn't find one "cheap enough". 
DanK


----------



## ShaneA

I watch quite a bit of content on YouTube. Kind of like this site, vicarious woodworking. Most of the guys I see putting regular content out aren't rocking that level of machinery. Fascinating as to why they even make WW content for TV or videos. I assume:

To make $
To sell equipment
To grow the craft
To become "famous"

There is a guy on YouTube, the extreme woodworker? He has some nice stuff, but really most all of the normal stuff I have seen look something like Norm's shop, or even the wood whisperer. Interesting to see what choices everyone makes. Interesting to why TMac decked his shop out like that. Prolly only takes a couple of those high end sales to justify the cost.


----------



## duckmilk

There have been times I would have liked to take some macro shots Jmart. Nice pictures!



> Okay big debate in our house: anyone put cottage cheese on their baked potatoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Slyy


I have Jake. I am not crazy about sour cream. I usually just use butter and cheese, but sometimes I like cottage cheese.



> How ish Todd, do people just call you out of the blue and say, you know you have good karma, I think you ll want some of these piles of vintage goodness?
> 
> - Tim


My thoughts also, how do you find all this stuff?

I haven't watched Tmac in several years (our PBS quit carrying all that good stuff) but I remember him also using quite a few hand tools.


----------



## Tugboater78

Always thought tmac was an effort to get women to be more interested… never really have gained ny real "knowledge" from his show…


----------



## michala

[removed spam]


----------



## Pezking7p

Maybe tmac is trying to differentiate his show? If everyone on YouTube is using "normal" tools, he is using "dream" tools?


----------



## Redoak49

Interesting comments on woodworking shows. I generally will watch shows where they use tools somewhat similar to mine. I have little interest in watching how someone builds stuff with tools I do not have or want to have. The big combo machine is a good example.

Norm building things with his shop was great for me.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Interesting comments on woodworking shows. I generally will watch shows where they use tools somewhat similar to mine. I have little interest in watching how someone builds stuff with tools I do not have or want to have. The big combo machine is a good example.
> 
> Norm building things with his shop was great for me.
> 
> - Redoak49


I can understand what you're saying; I just remember things differently. 25 years ago when Norm was using his 3 HP cabinet saw, 18" drill press and dedicated mortising machine, a lot of his target audience didn't even have a 10" table saw. Norm's shop helped to form the "dream shop" images that have inspired many, many shop builds. What he had as a shop 25 years ago was considered as "over the top" by many. Today, partly because of Norm and The New Yankee Workshop, we sometimes see people apologising for "only" having a contractor saw or a 1.5 HP router.

What you're seeing now is just more of the same old "bigger, better, faster" show, but viewed with a different perspective of what "normal" and "expected" are.

"If you don't have a 50" Brandex 4-axis milling machine, you will need to…" Wait for it; it's coming.


----------



## Pezking7p

Well I guess I'm back so you guys better get used to it. I might even do some more woodworking (have I ever mentioned that my hobbies are mercurial?).

Been prepping meals for the whole week lately. Started with lunches, but we've moved on to prepping dinners as well. Save tons of money, tons of time, and you control what you eat quite well.

This week is chicken Marsala and meatballs (might have to look up Stef's recipe) with pasta. Should have 20 little meals boxed up and ready for the microwave by noon.




























Edit: DAMN YOU, Lumberjocks photo upload!


----------



## Mosquito

> Interesting comments on woodworking shows. I generally will watch shows where they use tools somewhat similar to mine. I have little interest in watching how someone builds stuff with tools I do not have or want to have. The big combo machine is a good example.
> - Redoak49


I largely agree with that. I start to fall off of watching you-tubers that I used to follow who get thousands of dollars worth of new tools over night from a sponsor. Yes it's their choice, they're lucky enough to get it through their work and dedication to their channel and content, and they've "gotta pay the bills" and what not.

It just feels alienating to the original core audience. If you start out with nothing more than a circular saw, jigsaw, drill, and sander, and suddenly you've got a SawStop PCS, multiple routers, a plethora of sanders and different types of corded and cordless drills, full blown dust collector, planer, Spindle Sander, complex multi-function work tables, etc and all literally over night… what happens to the people who watched that really got inspiration from the minimal tool set and minimal budget to still build things?

That's not to say that someone starting with a whole lot of not much shouldn't build up their shop and tools over time, just that it would be a little easier for those budget-minded, trepidatiously getting into woodworking, who suddenly get completely outrun by someone they used to turn to for inspiration. There's just a level of accessibility that seems to get lost.

That said I used to watch a lot of The Wood Whisperer's videos when I was first starting out (fewer now mainly because he seems to be putting up less and less free content to his youtube channel the last few years). There is certainly a lot to be said for learning techniques and some of the basics even when expensive machinery is used, but to me that seems a lot easier to swallow when the channel starts out, or gradually moves, that way.

Ok, I feel a little better now lol


----------



## chrisstef

We do a lot of the prepped meals as well pez. With me getting home at 5:30 and little buddy going to bed at 7:15 there aint much time for dinner. Prepped meals allows us to sit together as a family most nights which is pretty important to us.

I got you on the meatball hook up whenever ya need it. Biggest key is dont ham fist em while youre rolling them. Do nice. As little pressure as possible.


----------



## Pezking7p

Missed ya on the meatballs. I thought I had it in a PM but no luck. Had to resort to an internet thing, but I made sure to be as gentle as Todd with an old chest.

Hear you guys on the fancy vs basic tools thing. On one hand it's hard to relate to a guy making furniture with a domino, on the other hand it's nice to drool over what you can't have (mtv cribs: shop edition), and sometimes you might see a better way to do something with a tool upgrade that you hadn't considered. But all in all, I tend to turn that stuff off when the guy says "then I just set up my wide belt sander to take all this down to final thickness and and prepped for finish in one pass".


----------



## bigblockyeti

All this talk about over night super shops reminds me of the why you need to buy expensive tools thread. The biggest difference being these well equipped TV & YouTube wood workers aren't pushing the tools so much as being targets of product placement. Not that that's a bad thing but potentially discouraging to those still trying to learn the basics. I remember watching Steve on one of the wood working for mere mortals when a group of fellow wood workers bought him a new porter cable table saw. He was very appreciative.


----------



## Mosquito

After finally getting around to putting up the 2017 calendar in the shop, I also got these two hung up… I've also got 4 separate ones of the #55 patent. Each plane drawing on its own, and then the text on a 4th. May make a custom 4-place frame for that at some point. Though not entirely sure where that'll go for now…


----------



## Brit

> Picked up a new macro lens today for shots of little sea creatures. Had to do a few test shots, of course.
> 
> No cropping photo of a dime as close as I can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about as close as I can crop the above shot if I want to print an 8×10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fat cat tax. In the full size you can see the little bumps on his nose. Very sharp lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Great lens but how the hell do you hold it steady under water? Keeping the camera steady is even more important in the macro world. Are you relying on flash to freeze the action and prevent camera shake?

Here's a few I took this weekend.


----------



## duckmilk

Great photos Andy! That first one is frame worthy.


----------



## Tugboater78

You fellas make me wanna get another expensive hobby!

Awesome pictures


----------



## Slyy

Great pictures Andy!

So Todd, mostly taps and dies huh, looks like most of those drawers were at least chock full of the stuff.


----------



## woodcox

Large Oak Andy? Very nice places to see at such hours. Thank you.

Todd, measured tools you say? That sounds like it would top off the grab. Great finds again.


----------



## bandit571

Not much got done ..today..









There isn't a whole lot of work to work in, anyway….


----------



## jmartel

> Great lens but how the hell do you hold it steady under water? Keeping the camera steady is even more important in the macro world. Are you relying on flash to freeze the action and prevent camera shake?
> 
> - Brit


Water actually helps by dampening your movement compared to air. Once I get my rig set up right for buoyancy it will be even easier. Right now it's heavy and will sink, but once I pick up some more buoyancy foam I'll be able to get it neutral in the water. Then it will just hover if I have to let go of it.

And it's a combination of flash, steady hands, and a faster shutter speed. I generally keep the camera up close to the flash sync speed which is the fastest shutter that you can have and still have the flash cover the entire frame. In my camera's case it's 1/160s. On the camera I hope to upgrade to in the near future, it would be 1/250s or 1/320s.

For the really little stuff I'll probably pick up a few more cheap strobe arms and use them as a tripod.


----------



## jmartel

Feels good making sawdust again. Threw together a quick miter saw stand today. Still need to make the fence, dust hood, add some shelves/potentially drawers, and put it up on casters. I still need to dial in the saw as well. I just used it as it came from the factory today, which wasn't quite accurate enough for me. 4ft support to the right and just over 2ft to the left.










Also set up my tablesaw again. I need to order some more zero clearance inserts.

Tiny shop status. I pulled out all of the boxes and stuff that I could so I'd have more room to work. Unfortunately they will have to come back in at some point. My LED lights fell down when I opened the garage door today, so I gotta re-hang them more securely this time apparently.










And this is what happens when you need the tracks to the tracksaw, but they are at the apartment and the wife has the car. Worked OK, but it was only about 2 miles of a ride. Cargo scooter for the win.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's not too bad for a hauling scooter. I've more than once hauled tools on the back of my dual sport, the biggest being a 12" sliding miter saw that I fixed for a guy. I had it strapped down almost as well as I thought I did, one good mid-corner chuck hole (northern Ohio has a few!) And it fell off the side but only down to the muffler. A 30lb. chunk of metal suddenly changing position at a high rate of speed on me did nothing to ease my comfort level attempting something I knew might not have been a good idea in the first place.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I've hauled bigger stuff than that before. It was just awkward. I didn't want to run it cross-wise because I didn't want it flapping in the breeze or sliding out in a turn. I ended up just holding the lower part with my leg and the back was bungeed to the side. Worked fine enough for the quick ride in.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the encouraging photo comments guys and thanks for the explanation Jhauler. I thought I was dedicated getting up early on a cold frosty morning and wandering through a pitch black forest trying to find the pond where I wanted to shoot the sunrise, but you're taking it to whole new level. Can't wait to see your pics once you get used to the new lens.

*Thought for the day* - Accurately focusing in the dark is bhogging hard!

*Photography tip for the day* - Photographers take better landscape photos in wellies. You can cross streams instead of going miles out your way to find a bridge and you can stand in rivers and sea surf to get a better composition. Just remember to take off your muddy boots before driving home in the wife's car. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks for the encouraging photo comments guys and thanks for the explanation Jhauler. I thought I was dedicated getting up early on a cold frosty morning and wandering through a pitch black forest trying to find the pond where I wanted to shoot the sunrise, but you re taking it to whole new level. Can t wait to see your pics once you get used to the new lens.
> 
> - Brit


Well I figure I'd be diving regardless, but because I like looking at all the sea creatures that aren't seen by most people I figured I'd take the camera along so others can see as well. Started all innocently when I had a GoPro and was disappointed with the quality of the photos I'd get underwater, even in the warm bright Caribbean waters. Now it's spiraled out of control.

There's a decent chance I'll be doing a trip to Guadalupe Island, Mexico in September. Cage diving with great white sharks. I'm excited for it. And because it's surface supplied air on a hookah system, you aren't limited to a handful of 45 min dives per day. You can get in and out as much as you want so long as the cages are open. Might see if I can catch an October one instead, because that's when the bigger pregnant females come by. Those are the 15-20ft long ones, the males are smaller.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Todd!

Fun observation Shane.

Hiya Pez. I missed you.

Thanks Andy. The boats reflected is particularly gorgeous.


----------



## JayT

Andy, beautiful pics. Even with the equipment and some talent, I'd never be able to get pics like those. Mainly because water is never calm in Kansas-we have this thing called wind where the air moves everything around. In the winter it blows all our stuff down to Oklahoma and then, when the wind switches directions, we get it back from them all covered in red dirt.


----------



## bandit571

Testing out another camera today..test, test, test..









What I see at the bottom of my stairs…









May have to re-size things









"This has been a test. In the event of an actual camera being use, you would have been instructed to…" 
Some things show up better than others..









Still adjusting things…


----------



## theoldfart

A big engine









1'st stage of a Saturn V


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit, are those pictures unmolested, or are you putting a filter on them? Looks like they have a filter of some sort on them.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Wow… so much cool stuff happens when you are gone for a few days.

Andy, those are some first class shots. Regular art work as opposed to my crap. The sunrise picture (or is it sunset?) through the trees is super.

Dan in the kitchen again. Good food, hard to beat.

And Bandit's tool pics. Did I miss it? where did you find all of that stuff? Like walking back in time.

And as for wood working shows, just my two cents.

I saw an episode or two which were largely commercials for the Shop Smith. Wasn't impressed then, not impressed now. I liked watching The Wood Wright when it was on. Serious skills which were, at the same time, fascinating to watch and beyond the capability of my shaky hands.

I always liked watching Norm since, for the most part, the stuff he was doing seemed within reach, at least, some day. I started out years ago (pre-divorce) with an used RAS (long gone) and a Craftsman router (till have and never use.) About 3 year ago with the last kid well into high school time and money started to make it practical again. So, like Redoak, I tend to like shows (for the most part Norm) with the same type of tools I have. And the stuff he has which I don't gives me ideas and wish lists. As for Youtube, I don't really have anyone in particular I watch but I do look up tips on specific issues at hand.

And this past weekend I have been working on a jewelry box for the Heir to the Galactic Throne. The ulterior motive is that the small drawers and the case they fit in are good practice for doing a real tool chest project later on. I lover her but I might as well make all the mistakes on her stuff as opposed to mine!


----------



## bandit571

As far as I know, I have no filters on the camera itself. I had to tone things down a bit, as things were coming out a bit too red.

Tools, are what I use i the shop….a lot. Kind of cramped down there, too.


----------



## Brit

> There s a decent chance I ll be doing a trip to Guadalupe Island, Mexico in September. Cage diving with great white sharks. I m excited for it. And because it s surface supplied air on a hookah system, you aren t limited to a handful of 45 min dives per day. You can get in and out as much as you want so long as the cages are open. Might see if I can catch an October one instead, because that s when the bigger pregnant females come by. Those are the 15-20ft long ones, the males are smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


You'd have to pay me a heck of a lot of money to get in one of those cages and WTF are those divers doing out of the cage? Don't they know that while they are shooting one great white, there's another mother sneaking up behind them who fancys a snack!


----------



## jmartel

Generally speaking, we don't taste very good to sharks. I'd be more worried about diving with bull sharks that are hungry than a great white. Way more attacks on humans by bulls than anything else. I figure if I go I'll bring some Jaws DVD's to watch on the boat ride out.


----------



## Slyy

Kev super jealous of the view, that's a big butt and I cannot lie!
Would love to go there and see one in person, biggest vehicle ever made by mankind, and it did a few cool things as well on top of that!!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, those thrust nozels are huge and they were adjustable for direction! I just assumed they went up 

They have IMAX footage of the spaceX landings. Most impressive.


----------



## DanKrager

Kev, why is that rocket pointed down? Is it intended to reach China via shortcut? Perhaps it just fell back in the hole wrong side up? Some engineer screwed up?

BTW, I just bought a taper cutter from LV.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Bought a new gouge. 
Dropped it before it even got to the shop. 
Bought a concical slip stone. 
Learn to sharpen gouges. 
Monday. 
Suck it, monday.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Bought a new gouge.
> Dropped it before it even got to the shop.
> Bought a concical slip stone.
> Learn to sharpen gouges.
> Monday.
> Suck it, monday.
> 
> - chrisstef


Been there. Done that. Monday's suck!


----------



## Slyy

NASA had some smart dudes working for them for sure.

So question: do I need a shaper? Pros, cons? I can get one pretty cheap, depends on if cutters are included.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Depends on what you'll do with the shaper and whether or not it comes with (or you can get) a router bit spindle. The cutters do typically last longer than the equivalent router bit but at considerably greater cost.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Tuesday…just like Monday but without all of the hopefulness.


----------



## DanKrager

Shapers tend to be a good deal more powerful than routers. They are the best for situations where you can bring the wood to the shaper, but very clumsy if you have to bring the shaper to the wood, i.e. edging a large table top. If you buy HSS cutters they are inexpensive, last well, cut cleanly and can be resharpened pretty easily. Because of their power and safety features, you can make cuts in one pass that would best be done in multiple passes with a router. If there is a feeder involved, climb cutting can be safely done. Some people are concerned about RPM because shapers typically spin a good deal slower than routers, but the IPM is much more important. IPM is "inches per minute" and refers to how fast the cutting edge is going. Since the cutters are generally much larger diameter, the cutting edge travels a larger arc and so it's speed approaching the cut is not far from a router spinning a small bit at very high RPM. In any case, a shaper cuts cleanly and leaves less noticeable tool marks. I use router bit adapters and find the cuts to be acceptable with router bits, but I seldom go to 1/4" shanks. If you do a lot of cutting in abrasive goods like particle board or MDF, then an insert cutter is worth it's weight because you can remove the cutters and either replace or sharpen them. You can easily make custom cutters for a shaper if you have toothed collar blade holders where you buy cutter bar flat steel and grind your own profiles to hold in the collars. These are very dangerous if they are not toothed. I'd have to know what work was pending to decide between router and shaper.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

What Dan said. I will add that if I were concerned about floor space a shaper would be lower on my list of items to fill that floor space - especially if I needed everything to be mobile.


----------



## Pezking7p

One time I went diving and I saw a Giant Squid. I tried to take a picture but my phone battery died at the last second, so I was unable to get the photo. Here's a drawing. Feels like you're right there in it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> One time I went diving and I saw a Giant Squid. I tried to take a picture but my phone battery died at the last second, so I was unable to get the photo. Here s a drawing. Feels like you re right there in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p


Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## terryR

Pretty sure I've taken a few trips in that bus. Didn't see any freekin' giant squids, thankfully.

So, my wife hit a deer last night with HER truck. Minor damage, but passenger door doesn't open. Just received the title in the mail the same day! fate. she seems to attract wildlife…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, is that the new red truck?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Pez. I had to print that off and show it around the office… The consensus is you have a future as a comedian but not as a graphic artist.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Pretty sure I ve taken a few trips in that bus. Didn t see any freekin giant squids, thankfully.
> 
> So, my wife hit a deer last night with HER truck. Minor damage, but passenger door doesn t open. Just received the title in the mail the same day! fate. she seems to attract wildlife…
> 
> - terryR


Like this??


----------



## Pezking7p

I was inspired by this guy, oldy but a goody. If you've never seen it you have to read through this. Hilarious.

http://thechive.com/2010/08/03/secretary-loses-her-cat-and-asks-graphic-designer-at-her-work-to-create-a-missing-poster/


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hey Dan, how goes the farm search, did you find anything yet? I'm still trying to talk the wife into moving to NC and somewhere pretty close to Charlotte is looking like our only chance in the foreseeable future which is almost certainly going to kill my dreams of getting any actual acreage that's anything close to resembling affordable.


----------



## terryR

> Terry, is that the new red truck?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No, her 3 year old F-150 was involved with the deer.


----------



## terryR

Heard a comedian talk about property value a few nights ago…

For the same price as a tiny studio apartment in NY city, you could own a 10-bedroom home on 100+ acres in Alabama. Unfortunately, as soon as you open the door to the 10-bedroom mansion, Alabama is outside the door!

LOL! sad, but true!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Heard a comedian talk about property value a few nights ago…
> 
> For the same price as a tiny studio apartment in NY city, you could own a 10-bedroom home on 100+ acres in Alabama. Unfortunately, as soon as you open the door to the 10-bedroom mansion, Alabama is outside the door!
> 
> LOL! sad, but true!
> 
> - terryR


 Unless you end up like this…










But this one is more my luck


----------



## KelvinGrove

That got me curious… and the comedian is right about the price.

http://www.landandfarm.com/property/200_Acres_Flat_Rock_AL-2893448/


----------



## bandit571

Almost ran out of clamps today..









Good thing I only needed to attach those four face rails…


----------



## chrisstef

Next time take the two off your nipples ^


----------



## bandit571

> ?


?


> ?


?????


----------



## Pezking7p

> Hey Dan, how goes the farm search, did you find anything yet? I m still trying to talk the wife into moving to NC and somewhere pretty close to Charlotte is looking like our only chance in the foreseeable future which is almost certainly going to kill my dreams of getting any actual acreage that s anything close to resembling affordable.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No farms for me. I've sworn it off. Actually stopped looking for a house altogether. Decided that either a) work is going to promote me (most likely requiring a relocation) within the next year, or b) I'll start looking for a new job (most likely elsewhere).

Not sure if you blokes knew buy my parents moved to Alabama in July. I spent Thanksgiving in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Pezking7p

> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?????
> 
> - bandit571
Click to expand...

It's a Connecticut thing.


----------



## Tugboater78

Keeping an eye out for at least 5acres, but kinda stuck with my current house being upside down on the mortgage, yay for property value going down the ********************ter.

Just got done spending my day covered in grease,oil, engine water, gasket dope, and sweat. Replaced airbar in port reduction gear, AMOT valve for port engine, inboard water pump for stbd engine, and changed oil filters for port engine.


----------



## chrisstef

Never put clamps on the nips bandit? I thought you were in the service.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't ask don't tell.

Just kiddin. When you have a 48" bar clamp hanging from you nip you show everyone else what a man you are.


----------



## TheFridge

> Not sure if you blokes knew buy my parents moved to Alabama in July. I spent Thanksgiving in Tuscaloosa.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I am so sorry for them. What happened? I mean. Nobody willingly moves there right?


----------



## chrisstef

Probably roped em in with the free "i love nick saban" bumpster sticker.


----------



## bandit571

All the clamps are now off, including a 5' one…









Might have gotten something done today…


----------



## DanKrager

That is a sizeable piece of furniture, Bandit. Lookin' good! Love that you are doing the old style construction with hand tools. Have you figured out how it's going to get upstairs? I've lost track of what it's for….

DanK


----------



## bandit571

This is just for shop storage. It will be going right where that old dryer is sitting right now. Wonder how long it will take to fill this up?

This is about as big as the shop can handle…..thanks for looking.


----------



## Pezking7p

In my heart of hearts, there is a special place in hell reserved for those who stop the microwave but don't reset the timer.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> In my heart of hearts, there is a special place in hell reserved for those who stop the microwave but don t reset the timer.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Damn. I am one of those people. I never even thought about how it might be aggravating to others.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! Pez taking the micro etiquette to the extreme.

Any of you dudes have your shop in the basement, other than Stef and Bandit? I have mine currently in my one car garage, but I am toying with the idea of moving it to my unfinished 1,000SF basement. It is a walkout, and I am pretty sure the benefits will outweigh the negatives. But sounds like a lot of work. I really don't like work.

Any downsides on the basement shop?


----------



## jmartel

1 car garage vs 1000sqft basement? No question, go with the basement. Just depends on if the other people in the house can deal with the additional noise. Also you may want to seal off any ducting going into the workshop area so you don't get any dust traveling into the house.


----------



## chrisstef

Noise and spiders. But I only get daddy long legs so no issue with those guys. If you've got a walk out its tits having a basement shop. Hows the humidity down there? Any water infiltration?

Completely unfinished is a nice starting slate. You could lay out all your machines on grizzlys site and slowly add in the electrical, lighting and even dust collection without anything in your way.


----------



## ShaneA

Just me in the house, so noise isn't a concern. I am not sure if I have any open ducts in the basement or not. I think I have only noticed one, and it is closed. Seems to stay around ~60 degrees most of the time, so need to heat or cool it. Just currently a space to collect forgotten crap, and most of my lumber stash now, oh and a washer, dryer, hot water heater, and furnace. Those are actually in another "closed off" room though.

Edit: only once in 16yrs did I have just a small amount of water. The slope of the lot is good for that, not sure on humidity…seems kind of low. But I only base that on no musty type smell?

Double Edit: I have seen a few spiders though. Couple I wouldn't want to see me, before I see them type. Not a clue what kind. But big enough to scare the BHog outta me if they were crawling on me, : )


----------



## ToddJB

That's a no brainier for me, Shane - I'd be setting up shop in the basement.


----------



## jmartel

Embrace the spider-bros. They keep all the other bugs away. That's one thing I've noticed is there are a ton more (and larger) spiders here in the PNW than back east.

Do the basement shop.


----------



## ShaneA

So much work…need to get an electrician out. Then devise the easiest way to get the equipment down there. I still have that 52" Unisaw in storage, and I wouldn't want to take it apart to carry it around. There is no paved path. Maybe a partial disassemble, and a large cart with pneumatic tires? That could open up the garage to either lumber/sheet good storage, and possibly a MFT type setup to break down sheet goods. I use a lot of that stuff for my work. Carrying 4×8 sheets around the house and in through the door is a beech. Maybe I should finish my laundry list of other 90% projects first?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Damn. I am one of those people. I never even thought about how it might be aggravating to others.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


There is yet time to change your evil ways. Salvation is at hand.

Re: Basement Shop. I don't have one, but I would love one. Temperature controlled (better than most garages, anyway), usually more space, electrical at hand. Only downside is stairs, but usually you can find friends to move big stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

I had very little issue getting my gear down a steep set of stairs through the bilco shane. A good hand truck made all the difference in the world. The only thing I took apart was the table saw and I just popped the motor off. Jointer, band saw, router table, drill press all went down in tact. An appliance handtruck would kick ass.

The temp control is awesome. Never too hot, rarely too cold but a little space heater cures that quick. Don't succumb to being a 100%er Shane. Call sparky and get an electrical layout going. After running all my wall mounted stuff I'm going to be adding some ceiling mounted outlet for my air filter along with a couple more quads.


----------



## bandit571

Downside in my shop? Bats.


----------



## chrisstef

Bats? How the hell are they getting in? Down the chimney?


----------



## bandit571

Crawl spaces


----------



## ToddJB

You're right, Shane, sounds like too much work. Definitely not something that could be accomplished with a few focused weekends. You should give up.


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## ShaneA

Double lol….

Focused weekends? What the eff is that? I struggle with 15 minutes of focus…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Shane don't worry about the other projects, completion is for elitists, just get them ~90% done then wrap them up a few years later, far more satisfying! The ceiling height and sealing all the return air ducts well would be the only considerations I can think of. Much care as to where you want to put all your machines can help insure the electrician only has to come out once. Additional dust and sound control can be implemented later when it's a priority.


----------



## Tim457

+1 on basement shop. The cool even temperature is great. Plane or saw something by hand and you warm up pretty quick if it's cold. Walkout would make things a lot easier to load even with a grass path compared to getting a 4×8 sheet or even 10 foot long sticks of lumber down some stairs.


----------



## terryR

Shane, if you are the only one in the house, just put woodworking tools in the kitchen, living room, etc.

Speaking of new shops…I was shocked to learn how much cash it will take to run 100 amps from our home to the next shop. About 105 feet. $900! ouch.

labor is free, though!


----------



## theoldfart

Also have a small basement shop, temp is constant but no natural light. Any catastrophic plumbing failure will find your tools.


----------



## ShaneA

I may need to revisit Grizzly's site to get some ideas flowing. Did you cover your walls with something (OSB, sheetrock) so that you can mount things to them? I see how having the layout handy before the electrician shows up will be crucial. Lighting too…

I think the ceiling height is in the 7' range. Not too tall, but also low enough to be a pain the but for long/tall items.


----------



## ShaneA

Where are we at on the new shop Terry? All your farming is getting in the way of updates/pictures…


----------



## ToddJB

Exposed floor joist? With 7ft ceilings I would consider putting your lights in between the joists. I've smacked mine with 8ft ceilings.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> In my heart of hearts, there is a special place in hell reserved for those who stop the microwave but don t reset the timer.
> 
> - Pezking7p


I don't mind the people who do it because they don't like to hear the beeping. But I will admit, the ones who do it because they think they are some kind of a bhogin bomb tech saving the world irritate the crap out of me.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, exposed floor joists. There are just 4 light bulbs in there now for lighting. Very dark, but I figured the lighting and electrical was just part of the deal. I will need to rent a dumpster to throw ish away (that is the best), and donate a whole bunch of stuff…this will be a process. I am thinking I will need a lot of electrical work done. Prolly going to be a good sized number on that aspect of it. All in, I bet this costs me $2K or more.

I also need to build some sort of massive lumber rack. Just the lumber alone takes up a tremendous amount of space. I know that is a first world problem there. But I still have a pallet of cherry still sitting at work from last year sometime.

I am just so damned lazy…


----------



## terryR

Shane, I'm shoring up our pig fence every day now…until the little beasts are contained. Slowly buying electrical components to add electrons soon. The new shop may be pushed back till Fall! 

Wife's new horse trailer, fairly new, has brakes. No horse on the property yet, but we have already invested $15,000 to make the wife happy, NOT counting the diesel truck!


----------



## ToddJB

That's a fancy pants trailer, Terry. Do you guys produce/sell from your farm with crops or livestock - or is mainly for personal use, more like homesteading?


----------



## terryR

Just a hobbyist farm to be honest.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, $900 for a run of that length carrying 100A doesn't sound too bad. I helped a buddy cut a 6" x 2' trench to run 60A to his detached garage only 85' from the panel and it still cost him $1600. That's in Lakewood OH so he never expected it to be a deal.


----------



## ToddJB

You sure do bust your ass for that hobby. Props.


----------



## terryR

^Yeah, I guess I've never bought 2- gauge copper, so just wasn't ready for the cost! I haven't started to price the conduit yet, or the rental fee for a trenching rig. stuff sure adds up quickly.

I just always think of a $grand as a nice drill press.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, what are you getting for the $900? Does that include digging the trench, wire, box, breakers. More info would help evaluate the cost. I've just been helping my son buy what he needs to make about the same distance run to his new shop.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, wouldn't it be cheaper to use 2/0 aluminum?


----------



## summerfi

^ +1
That's what I used and it complies with code here.


----------



## terryR

That $900 is just the cost of the copper wire from HomeD. Yes, Alum is cheaper, but I don't like using it due to the anti-corrosion stuff in the tube. Unless it saves considerable cash, which I don't think it would.

Remember, this not an estimate from an electrician. I'm the electrician.

edit, holy ish, aluminum is only 25% as much from the same store. Glad I didn't purchase the copper yet!


----------



## Pezking7p

> Terry, $900 for a run of that length carrying 100A doesn t sound too bad. I helped a buddy cut a 6" x 2 trench to run 60A to his detached garage only 85 from the panel and it still cost him $1600. That s in Lakewood OH so he never expected it to be a deal.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I ran 115' of 60A copper to my shop by myself. All in, including renting the trencher, sub panel, everything, I was at about $900. I'd say you're doing OK.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry, just make sure to slather the anti-corrosive stuff on any terminations where the Alum is exposed. Should be fine.

Considering a purchase I never thought I would: A wide drum sander.

Reasoning: I'm working more and more with wide solid panels (Dovetailed cases) My next three projects will all be solid cases. I have access to really wide boards that I don't want to rip down just because I don't have a wide enough planer.

I have no desire to mill this lumber by hand. The other option is to have a cabinet shop run them through. But…I could have spent that $$ on a used drum sander. Curious to your thoughts…. you stallions.


----------



## JayT

Suck it up and use a hand plane, Nancy. Those skinny arms of yours could use the workout. 

In all seriousness, if I was doing larger furniture pieces and had the space, heck yeah I'd have a wide belt drum sander. Open sided, of course, to handle just about anything. Added advantage of being able to flatten and thickness figured wood that likes to tear out in the planer.


----------



## ShaneA

You making that railroad money bro…spend, spend, spend. I read about some of those things being finicky, especially the open end ones. What type of budget you looking at on it? I mean are we talking Grizzly, CL, or are we talking something else?


----------



## jmartel

Red, before dropping the cash on a drum sander I would personally look into making a flattening sled for your router with a big bowl bit. Might not even be any slower than a drum sander. But I'm cheap.

I could certainly use a drum sander, but I'll probably try doing a DIY one on the lathe first before buying one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shane, there's a performax 10-20 open-ended jobber used for sale in my area. And I haven't bought an LN in….like a year

Funny how swearing off plywood brings up this predicament.

Btw, I may have to eat my words about arm-r-seal. Think it made a difference on this walnut.


----------



## ToddJB

It muddied out your back panel - that grain is blurry as ********************.


----------



## ShaneA

I will reserve judgment on that wavy glass until the books are in the case…because it looks weird now. I am sure it is just the fact it is empty.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I realize that sounded like I was knocking the glass, I wasn't, I was just making a bad joke about arm-r-seal


----------



## JayT

It's OK, Todd, I got the joke. Shane's just a little slow today.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh come on, I at least knew it was a joke! I just didn't get the punch line at first. lol

I do have some concerns still on the glass, because it does make the grain look like ********************. : ) Even more than the Arm r Seal.


----------



## summerfi

I'd love to have a big drum sander. Hard to justify for the amount I'd use it though. It would be nice on figured wood that is difficult to run through the planer without tearout.


----------



## terryR

That wavy glass made me sick every time I tried to look through it to see across the road in front of our house. I would be afraid trying to read book spines might be similar?

But then again, it could be a cool effect? You gotta open the doors to actually select reading material.

Oh yeah, bookcase is very impressive, Red!


----------



## Pezking7p

Who wouldn't want a drum sander? You could put doors, panels, wide boards….yes please.


----------



## chrisstef

Id buy a drum sander no questions asked.

I love arm-r-seal. More than a human should really.


----------



## chrisstef

Id also like to say that I may have hit hand plane nirvana last night. Ive been touching up all my edge tools on the new Norton 4000/8000 water stone and sweet baby jesus does it put an edge on like I haven't had before. I smoothed a piece of curly cherry that's 98% tear out free. A little 320 grit in a couple spots and I'm gold. Ive still got all my block and specialty planes to go, along with refining my #7 iron, but to this point I'm really digging the water stone.


----------



## bandit571

Spent all afternoon, wading around in shavings, just for this?









Rebate for the panel to sit in, and a molded edge. That strip down the middle will be planed down to match the panel….









Had to level the playing field first…..Stanley #5-1/2, T-17…....


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, check PM.

DanK


----------



## johnstoneb

Go for the drum sander. I have a neighbor with one and it is a lifesaver at times.


----------



## Tugboater78

Had some ass clenching today. River is running pretty good.
Backing full astern for 2 miles above a landing. Our 3600 hp slowed down all of 1mph, luckily one of our sister boats was in the place and came out and got on other end added thier 3600 hp, we got stopped about a half mile below..

Not a job for the faint of heart! I enjoyed watching the deckhand pce bout and asking me what we could do. " grow a pair and ride it out ole buddy" is all i said.
Btdt too many times


----------



## bigblockyeti

Justin, are you guys running fixed or variable pitch screws or those vertical shaft turbine wheels?


----------



## Tugboater78

Fixed 6.5' screws


----------



## Pezking7p

Need some motivation to get back on the woodworking train.

Maybe a shop douche and sharpening session to get started? Or verbal abuse from you lot.


----------



## ToddJB

Talk to Shane, that guy is full of motivation.


----------



## duckmilk

Or Stef for verbal abuse.


----------



## chrisstef

Wtf are you thinkin pez. The only way to break out of a shop funk is to buy a new tool. I swear weve gotta relearn people when they try and shirk the call of the thread and go on sabbatical.


----------



## bandit571

Send Pez over to my shop…that will cure him, real fast. I could use a good Gopher…


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Wide belt sanders are great. I've seen some really good prices for them on those big auction sites. I've always heard drum sanders are pretty slow on big projects.


----------



## Pezking7p

Sir, yes, sir. I'll get on CL first thing tomorrow.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Picked the wrong week to volunteer for snow removal at church.

The glass is def more wavy than antique, but we still like it. Kinda fits with the gothic style doors. There have been a couple bummers installing the doors and stuff. Furniture making is an unforgiving craft.

I'll reply in a bit DanK.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I help with snow removal at church sometimes, the contractor is a parishioner and is probably doing it for next to nothing. He let's me drive the ATV around while he drives the truck and it doesn't take too long.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> You making that railroad money bro…spend, spend, spend. I read about some of those things being finicky, especially the open end ones. What type of budget you looking at on it? I mean are we talking Grizzly, CL, or are we talking something else?
> 
> - ShaneA


That drum sander I am consider in in the $500 range. Small potato's compared to the big guns. 10" wide isn't anything special….but the open end gives options. I dunno. The seller seems pretty solid. Maybe I'll go check it out.


----------



## duckmilk

> Wtf are you thinkin pez. The only way to break out of a shop funk is to buy a new tool. I swear weve gotta relearn people when they try and shirk the call of the thread and go on sabbatical.
> 
> - chrisstef


Atta boy Stef.

Red, I'm going against the grain here, but I think the glass looks great; course I haven't cleaned my glasses in a while ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks duck. Last bookshelf I made, everyone said it's a shame the beautiful back will be covered with books.

So, I didn't make a fancy panel. They're just half-lap slats. Still pretty walnut regardless.


----------



## woodcox

Cool beans stef. How are the stones after the recent sessions? I have a cheaper 6k Japanese stone that gets it there but it wears hollows quick. I love the 220/1k norton. I think it's 1k is more aggressive than my 800 Japanese stone. I have been thinking of the norton 4K/8k and leave my Japanese stones for other stuff.

It helps pez, for me at least. Really, any kind of funk will do. Go ahead man, get to clicking on those ones juuuust outa budget and make it happen. If it doesn't work. Try again.

For example,








I needed a big paring chisel. Sea biscuit on the right there popped up for a steal. It's smaller brothers soon had to follow. Also, that Birdseye burl isn't stabilized and I'm thinking of sinking a little cash into a resin pot setup.

I feel better already.


----------



## chrisstef

The 8000 side seems to dish out a bit more than the 4000 side. I bought a small coarse diamond stone to flatten them. 5-6 passes seemed to get it back to flat.

Them chisels are chub worthy woody. Sea biscuit. Lawl.


----------



## Pezking7p

Diamond stones are where it's at, brothers. No flattening needed.

Miron big chisels. I've been having a hard time coming up with tools I need lately. Though I think some kind of steam generator is going on the list. Steam generator and poly tubing.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OH BOY! They told me they were sending me to a "workshop". I walk in, not a tool in sight. This is a bhoging meeting on annual hazardous waste reports.

I don't like being lied to.


----------



## TheFridge

Did a major shop douche/rearranging. More room is awesome. Wish photobucket didn't suck. Think I need to try a different pic hosting deal.

Edit: not clearing the microwave timer, leaving 1 ice cube in the tray, leaving poo on the carpet. Unforgivable.


----------



## TheFridge

Didn't realize how much quieter it would be. 



And a little post Christmas rearranging 


I got me some shapton pro water stones awhile back. 1000/4000?/8000. They take off some metal and clean up easy.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive heard the decibel drop is amazing Fridge. Looking nice and tidy in there too man.


----------



## TheFridge

It's nice after only having the space my bench occupies plus 2 sqft to work in for the last little while.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Did a major shop douche/rearranging. More room is awesome. Wish photobucket didn t suck. Think I need to try a different pic hosting deal.
> 
> Edit: not clearing the microwave timer, leaving 1 ice cube in the tray, leaving poo on the carpet. Unforgivable.
> 
> - TheFridge


Photobucket went to total crap in the last several years. Can't even use the site because of all the ads. Try Imgur.

"Leaving poo on the carpet"......


> ?


?? I don't even know what to ask. But…..what?


----------



## TheFridge

Poo just sounded good.


----------



## jmartel

imgur is pretty good, I usually use Flickr myself.

Fridge, you're not supposed to waffle stomp on carpet. Shower drains only.


----------



## woodcox

Fridge your lathe d c is amazing, I will try that. Nice clean shop too.


----------



## TheFridge

That's what I do JStomp. The shower carries all evidence away. The kids haven't learned yet.

Thanks man. Or wo-man. Yeah it catches most of it cox. I throw sandpaper and scraps in there as well so it's pretty convenient.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not much help on photohost recommendations, as I've always self-hosted my images so no experience with sites for it


----------



## jmartel

> That s what I do JStomp. The shower carries all evidence away.
> 
> - TheFridge


Including your shame.


----------



## TheFridge

That's something I can never wash away…

Mos, all I could understand was: blah blah blah balls. I quit trying to understand how to work computers when I learned where the free porn sites are and I quit getting viruses.


----------



## ShaneA

^agreed


----------



## Pezking7p

Dangit, remember 20 years ago when you really had to work for it? BRB waiting 5 minutes to download a picture.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez sends newds to 7.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I use google photo. Install the app on your phone and pics will auto upload for ya. Think I pay $9.99 a year for 100 GB of storage on google drive. Has all the photos since we were married…and not half full.

Annoying thing for this site is that you have to download the pic from googlephoto….then upload to LJs.


----------



## TheFridge

JayT just told someone about the img button and i tried it & worked like a champ.

Eff you photobucket.

I remember pez. The last time I got a virus was because I was trying to look up the Kim kardashian video when it came out.

I remember one day I accidentally deleted something minor on my buddy's computer. Couldn't find the trash bin so I searched it and a "trash" file showed up next to the bin. It was his secret stash. Even had a video or 2.


----------



## Slyy

Red, bookcase looks great.

Justin, so you guys were getting tanked down the stream before the other help?

Fridge, the new gets are looking great under the bench.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I remember pez. The last time I got a virus was because I was trying to look up the Kim kardashian video when it came out.
> 
> - TheFridge


And all ya got out of the deal was a half hour of watching and asking, "so when are you going to actually DO something?"


----------



## chrisstef

No way fridge went full term. ^


----------



## WillliamMSP

3 min installments?


----------



## bandit571

Shop Dresser case is now done, awaiting the building of five drawers,,









Top is just a frame..









That a plywood panel gets glued and nailed into,,









So, as soon as I can buy the lumber for the drawers…..I might get this thing done.


----------



## JayT

Oh, you were talking about computer viruses in this post?



> I quit trying to understand how to work computers when I learned where the free porn sites are and I quit getting viruses.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## bandit571

Maybe that is why they are called "Trojans"?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez sends newds to 7.
> 
> - chrisstef


Careful or I'll send them to you, too. And I don't keep it soft ore like bhog.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks sly


> I remember pez. The last time I got a virus was because I was trying to look up the Kim kardashian video when it came out.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> And all ya got out of the deal was a half hour of watching and asking, "so when are you going to actually DO something?"
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I found it. That monster was a 4 fister if I've ever seen one. She was a champ.

Scorched earth policy. If haven't touched it in the last 5 years it's getting burned. Useful or not.










Pez, don't threaten me with a good time…


----------



## chrisstef

Ill pm you my number pez.

Dang fridge. Is this the same shop you've been in forever? Maybe i couldnt take my attention off your dreamy beard and washboard stomach, but i would swear you moved your shop.


----------



## TheFridge

Cleaning and organization are wonderful things. One day I'll cover the walls. Organization. Keyword? Organ.

You should see it now stef. My neckbeard is just as long as my beard was then. I've never had a neckbeard this long and it happens to be glorious.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My neckbeard is just as long as my beard was then. I ve never had a neckbeard this long and it happens to be glorious.
> 
> - TheFridge


I stopped shaving for no shave November and it was itching like hell just before Thanksgiving, by December it was just fine I haven't had a really good beard since 06' and it feels great even if my wife hates it!


----------



## Tugboater78

Excuse the mess, haventhad time to do serious cleaning since repairs








Emd 16 cylinder

















Falk reducrion gear


















Couple views of Cincinnati as we passed through 24 hrs ago


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tug, do those bad boys have reverse built into the reduction or is it separate?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug do those bad boys have reverse built into the reduction or is it separate?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


 Haveforward and reverse, controlled by air bladder clutches which are hidden under the rounded covers forward of gear block in 4th picture. The airbar that runs through the gear nd aupplies the air to both clutch assemblies ia one of the repairs we had to do, the rod that holds it in place at the clutches was almost sheared. Trying to upload pic but stupid site says its too big… wtf

We were overloaded the other day 21 barges in 12 barge conditions, yay for dispatch and a capt who is fraid to say no.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't be scurd tuggers.

Same here BBY. No shave November turned into no shave til further notice. I usually keep it tamed for the wife but screw her if she can't appreciate a fantastic neck beard. She just hates the cake and spit and sammiches that gets caught in it all the time.


----------



## Tugboater78

Fridge's favorite!


----------



## TheFridge

Oh you pillow block biter you. Don't touch the shaft while do so.


----------



## Tugboater78

But the shaft is so huge, how can i resist?


----------



## jmartel

Yeti, since you mentioned it earlier asking what sort of drive Tug's tug had, here's the top end of the eggbeater drives. Really cool pieces of machinery, but holy hell they are expensive. 2 Voith-Schneider propeller drives.










The boat it's in. Fireboat that has 7 engines. Super cramped engine room in there. 2 mains, 2 pump engines the same size as the mains, another smaller pump engine, and 2 generators. Every engine has some sort of power takeoff for a pump. I believe the main fire monitor can shoot over 400ft away.










Here's a bad photo of a photo of the sistership to the above boat spraying water during sea trials


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah, i rhink it was determined that the zdrives wouldnt be effective for the line hauling we do. Main concern, and current conditions, was "drift" logs, trash, appliances, cars, houses, etc that get swept downstream . Not easily removed from props etc.

Ive seen them in action and the manuevability of those tugs (harbor, assist,blue water) is awesome.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Did they ever make you sit through a safety video of some dude getting tangled up in a large rotating assembly just to try to scare you enough to stay away? I did in the mill and while most of it was hokie acting some of it was surveillance camera footage of someone truly getting fubared.

Fridge, no problems with cake but man can this thing hold soup. Grilled cheese and tomato soup for dinner a couple night ago turned into soup all night, it must hold almost a third of a can of PBR. Went swimming with the kids at the Y and I used to be quick back in the day but with this thing on my face I feel like I'm loosing a good couple mph. When it warms up again and I can ride I'm going to spend more on gas just from the extra wind resistance of my face fur!


----------



## TheFridge

A few mpg's is the cost of being a man. I'll gladly pay.


----------



## jmartel

> Yeah, i rhink it was determined that the zdrives wouldnt be effective for the line hauling we do.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Most of the tugs I deal with are all Z-drives. Very rare for someone to pony up the cost for an eggbeater. Seems like the majority of new designs I come across are all Z-drive now, with the exception of Trawling fishing vessels and the cruise ship my company is working on. Those typically use either a single or double screw with a straight shaft.


----------



## TheFridge

Tug definitely rides one with a double shaft.

Y'all know the old joke. When tug and 3 friends walk into a crowded bar they grab one stool and turn it upside down


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are the Z-drives the same same as gear driven pod drives ala Volvo IPS or something different?


----------



## jmartel

Yes. Usually they are gear driven, but now they have some that have their own electric motors. In those, the mains are essentially generators for the drives.

Usually the ones I see the most are Rolls Royce or Schottel drives.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Ya gota love'em Jmart. I talked to a guy years ago who was from an FD in some inland city that didn't even have a river much less a lake or ocean for a fire boat. But when he was studying for the test for Battalion Chief one of the texts had a couple of chapters on fire boat operations. He was curious so he read them. Cities just buy promotion exams instead of writing their own. And in this case, the testing company sent them a test that had four questions on fire boats. He got them all right and was promoted over the guys who said "screw that, we ain't got no fire boat."


----------



## bandit571

BTW: It's F R I D A Y ! ! !

Used to be, that meant something….but, when you are retired, every day is a Friday….just waiting on Beer:30


----------



## Slyy

I'm sure those engines have Justin, but I'd really wonder what kind of torque at the shaft they'd have? Surely an enormous sum I'd imagine.

iPhone 6 is about 2 months from being done with ATT NEXT. It's almost unusable right now; basically every app crashes and has to be restarted about 10 times before I can even use it. Technology is great and I actually like my Apple products, but when they start crapping out it drives me bonkers.

On the beards, I am far from being the most hirsute gentleman here (heck Justin has to wear pants just so he doesn't accidentally start fires) but I did the No Shave thing two years ago and kept it. The wife loves it and hates it so it's here to stay for me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If most OTR trucks have ~3-5 times the torque (in lb-ft.) of their rated HP then I would guess the same ratio with diesel ship engines.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe that "Rail Road Guy" could chime in on those engines….since about half of his road's Locomotives have similar ones….unless they are by GE…


----------



## jmartel

At least for the CAT 3516C which is what we use a lot, power is anywhere from 2000hp-3385hp. Torque on the 3385hp version is about 9300 ft-lbs. Just what I was able to quickly find. So, call it 2.75x the power for torque in that instance. Usually 2 per boat.


----------



## TheFridge

(Tim the Toolman Taylor grunt here)


----------



## ToddJB

Realtor buddy just posted this pic from a house he's showing - I for realsies love that couch, even though it doesn't fit my standard taste.


----------



## Slyy

Wow, super slick MCM design on that guy Todd. Big Fan, go for it! Tell the wife it's for the kids.

Yeah, I figured it's pretty high on torque. I just know that torque (for obvious reasons) is related to the physical size of the engine as well. I know NHRA Top Fuel cars, big V8's 10k HP and 5-6K ft-lb of torque.


----------



## chrisstef

Very frank lloyd wright. I got to walk a house that was built, or at least designed, by his right hand man. Sunken living rooms, no sharp corners. It was a really cool house.


----------



## Tugboater78

To be honest, i have never seen or heard what the torque of these engines are, but id guarantee it is massive. I have seen a 2' diamter log get shredded , and the engines never even acknowledged the fact, though the wheel/shaft ended upgetting replaced soon after cause they got bent and boat had a hell of a wobble.

The beard thing, i figured out years ago that i will never have a fullon beard, never grows thick enough. Guess i have too much native indian in me.

Edit: this phone's Lifeproof case sucks, has a builtin screen protector that makes it extremely difficult to type.


----------



## terryR

> A few mpg s is the cost of being a man. I ll gladly pay.
> 
> - TheFridge


+1
Whether it's a bushy beard or diesel power.

I'm pretty sure I remember a green couch from the early 70's. the resemblance is scary.


----------



## ToddJB

The guy's place that I stopped at on the way to Jake's with the ridiculous amount of Arn in the middle of nowhere - his house was designed by Frank Lloyd Wright when he was in college. Bon, the owner didn't know that until he had done major renovations and additions - ha - now he is trying to go back and retro fit the feel of the original house. I didn't get any pictures other than just the front of the house with a million American flags.


----------



## Slyy

Wonder if there are any kind of archived pics of it in original form Todd?

A college buddy lives in an old neighborhood in the Houston area, almost all of it built in the early 50's. Much of it was run down but they had a push to have new couples buy homes with some monetary incentives to fix things up and return the homes back to original Mid-Century styling both inside and out. They recently had a showing/tour of the homes.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, I'm sure he has some.


----------



## duckmilk

> BTW: It s F R I D A Y ! ! !
> 
> Used to be, that meant something….but, when you are retired, every day is a Friday….just waiting on Beer:30
> 
> - bandit571


When you're retired, I thought beer:30 came every hour. Maybe I've been doing it wrong?


----------



## theoldfart

A good day of teleskiing deserves something










Edit: No, I'm not laying down. Stupid phone.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Better watch out Kevin. You'll spill your drink!


----------



## duckmilk

Straight up, no salt or lime wedge please


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## ToddJB

Job update. (Reliable) Rumor mill is that my dept will be cut in 1/2 starting the week after next. Spent the last couple hours updating my resume. I has a sad.


----------



## theoldfart

> Straight up, no salt or lime wedge please
> 
> - duckmilk


 One ice cube only. One DOES NOT contaminate Hornitos! One DOES NOT spill the Hornitos! 'nuff said.

Todd, didn't you get a promotion in the recent past? That does suck.


----------



## duckmilk

That suks Todd. Maybe you won't be in the cut.

Edit: there is an opening here at the distillery


----------



## jmartel

Hang in there, Todd. I know how that goes. The marine industry isn't doing so good right now, but I'm lucky in that my company has a good amount of work built up. Most of the other firms around Seattle aren't so lucky. I know at least one is essentially gone.

Dang permits are expensive. $350 so I can re-do the plumbing system and reconfigure bathrooms. Necessary evil, and I totally get it, but this is why people do stuff without pulling permits. First batch of plumbing supplies showed up today, final batch will be here monday. Now lets see if I can get all the lines pulled and installed before we have to move in at the end of next month. I know I won't have the bathrooms done at all, but I want the necessary stuff done updated beforehand.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

In case you girls need some inspiration…


----------



## chrisstef

Never had the black hornitos kevin. Hows it stack up to the Don Julio?

Good vibes headin your way todd.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, it has a nice smokey flavor. I haven't tried Don Julio.


----------



## chrisstef

Do that your next trip to the package store. My favorite tequilla by far. Ill give the hornito a run.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, the Black Barrel is a special run as far as I know.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang it, Todd. Stay safe and keep us posted.


----------



## terryR

hoping for the best, Todd!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes, I'll keep ya'll abreast - I know how you like 'em.

You should try Espolon Blanco great bang for buck.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Job update. (Reliable) Rumor mill is that my dept will be cut in 1/2 starting the week after next. Spent the last couple hours updating my resume. I has a sad.
> 
> - ToddJB


Sorry to hear this Todd. My wife has been a bank manager for 20+ years. She had a felling towards the end of the year that her branch might close. She posted for a new position in another dept. and was accepted. 2 weeks later they notified the branch that they were closing.

I hope thing work out for you.

Damn banks!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Paul, and though Tony refers to me as a banker, in reality I merely sell the internets - not banks.


----------



## Slyy

No Bueno Todd, hope you pull a long straw bud.

Espolon is good, Casamigos is a good bang too. Best tequila I had was Don Julio 1942 not something I could afford to buy often though.

So my former neighbor and current buddy sent me a neighborhood update photo, namely relating to his (and our former) serious meth addict neighbors.










No clue why they are off, but I love his enthusiasm for safety with the tire up front. The tire apparently poked a hole in his radiator. The methie was trying to get his tires back on his rims with starter fluid and lit his shirt on fire in the front yard.
Neighbor friend decided to take pitty on them after they got a ticket on the window for a "non-operable vehicle".
His idea was to camouflage the truck and make it look like it works:


----------



## ShaneA

Loving the new wheels and tires. Awesome


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wait, how did the radiator get damaged?


----------



## TheFridge

evil stuff. The bad thing is that after being up for 8 days straight it probably seemed like a can't fail idea.


----------



## Slyy

> Wait, how did the radiator get damaged?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


When you're high on meth, you think you can stick your d!(k in anything BBY.


----------



## woodcox

Wow Todd, that is harsh. You'll do well in any event I'm sure.

That is a tedious tweeker stack for sure Jake. Cool neighbor though.

Lapping the back of that big buck brothers chisel was a serious pita. I lapped off some finger prints again. Little tender today.


----------



## Tim457

Bummer Todd, best of luck and may the axe miss.

Hah, Jake, those blocks look totally secure, no chance that will fall. Also, those fake wheels are priceless.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I used to bartend at a Mexican restaurant for a time. Lots of good tequila out there. Stay away from the mixtos stuff (like Cuervo Gold) and stick to the 100% agave. Pick an aging length that speaks to you (silver/plata, rested/reposado, old/anejo) and do it up. Do the above and it's hard to go too far wrong.

I tend to like reposado - that little bit of aging takes some of the edge off the non-aged stuff but it's not super smokey (I do like the more complex, smokey stuff at times, but I have to be in the mood for it).

I haven't bought a bottle of tequila in a while. Mebbe I'll do that instead of bourbon the next time around.


----------



## theoldfart

The Black Barrell is aged in whiskey barrels then finished in oak barrels.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Drum sanding away…



















It's a smaller bugger. 10" compacity, 20" when you flip the boards. Might work just fine for what I'm doing though.


----------



## chrisstef

No playin around Red. Cool toy.


----------



## putty

Nice Red, a drum sander is on my wish list. How well does the dust collection work?


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, lets hear about it. Dust collection, how small or thin can it go? Does it produce an even board?


----------



## Slyy

Sweet sander Red!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

heh. Can't give a thorough review after just an hour of messing with it. Doesn't have as much power as I'd like, gotta take it slow….but I knew that at this price point. For rough cut stuff, I might still hit up someone with a wide planer…but now I have options.

Dust collection works just fine with my smallish Jet collector. Changing the sanding belts isn't too bad.

It does "flatten" as much as a benchtop planer does. If I guy is strategic and jack planes of the high spots…. you can make it work. 3" capacity, all the way down to veneer thin if you use a sled.

The guy never put on the outfeed tables, but included them. This thing will come in very handy when mill up thinner bookmatched panels or back slats

Not sure it's the best option for my bigger slabs, but I doubt I'll regret having options.


----------



## chrisstef

I could use that sander. My jointer ate up this board like i never seen. Curly quarter sawn white oak.



















Back beveled a #4 so I could get a peek at her.


----------



## bandit571

Got one drawer in the clamps…









These thingys were hand cut…thank you very much..









Was a very busy morning..









Dados and grooves via a Stanley #45, Dovetails?









By hand.


----------



## Slyy

nice work Bandit.

Those are some hawt stripes Stef!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang Stef. It will come in handy for that stuff.

Bandito, did you buy that pine rough and surface it….by hand?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice drawers dito.

Yea its a gnarly lil chunk that i had long given up on. Cast away to the cut off bin, i wanted to see if i was getting truly sharp with the new stone. Never tried a back bevel either. Caution to the wind on all fronts really. Worked out pretty damn well imo.


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, something you should know about open ended sanders. If you put a piece wider than the drum through it, you have to turn the board end for end to do the second pass. This means that the direction of cut is 180" from the first pass. You may be able to line things up so there is no ridge line, but unless you go to some trouble to eliminate it, the change of direction will show under finishes, even clear ones. It's kinda like what shows in the lawn after you mow it. BTDT. Just a heads up. 
Looks like a cute and handy little sander!

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Nice red. I would get myfridgecaught in that thing. Did you pick up that lunch box on the bench too?

Nice work bandit. That chest is moving right along.

There is a Rikon 2hp dc down the street for less than 200 with a hose. They are over 400 with out I think. Maybe a good start for parts? Options suck here. New units or occasional used deltas and such around for four hundred or so.

Also, does anyone have the belt grinder thing atop their work sharp? It seems like it could have potential. Bundle isn't too bad.


----------



## jmartel

2 dives today, 47 deg water. First one was 55 min, second was 70 min. Had an ice cream headache for the last bit of the second dive.

Was a nudi-fest.



















This is a new one for me. Cockerell's Dorid Nudi. About the size of a dime.


















New fish for me. Mossyhead Warbonnet. Only got one shot off before it ran away.









Hermit crabs all over the place.


----------



## TheFridge

> I would get myfridgecaught in that thing.
> 
> - woodcox


I hear that a lot.


----------



## terryR

Would love a wide belt sander for cutting boards! But my shop would need dc first. Sweet stuff, Red!

wow, what clarity, JNudis. 47 degrees sounds damn cold. Do you guys look forward to peeing in your wetsuit like we did as cavers in 56 degree water for 4-6 hours? brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## 489tad

After much testing I approve of this variety pack. 
Great pic's JMart.


----------



## theoldfart

I agree with the beer choice but, what's your explanation for the peach-pear sparkling water? Something for your feminine side?


----------



## AnthonyReed

"In my heart of hearts, there is a special place in hell reserved for those who stop the microwave but don t reset the timer." - I felt so alone in the world till you entered my life Pez.

Looking sexy Fridge.

Thanks for the shots Tug and JEggbeater

That is a very very cool sofa Todd, agreed. Twin lamp on the back of it is nice too. Neat note on the house! Good luck Todd, sorry man.

Paul, bankers are cagey and usually come out smelling like roses in most situations. (They also rarely admit they are bankers)

Congrats Red.

-10° is fuggin' cold.


----------



## theoldfart

SOS today:

A new removable top for the bench








It should help keep the top clear of glue and the like also keeps the ski wax off the bench.

Made some shavings as well, white oak with nice grain.


----------



## Tim457

That's a good idea Kevin. I do ski maintenance, some metal filing and grinding, dremel, etc on my bench. Even though I know it's not a good idea, it's too much hassle to do anything else. Removable top should work well.

Sweet shots Jcousteau, it appears your added lighting is working well.


----------



## ShaneA

Wandered into Home Depot today, needed light bulbs. Left with 7 Jorgensen cabinet clamps. When they were clearing them out a year ago, I looked at several HDs and couldn't find any. Today while not looking I found some. 3 of the 48" for $22ea, and 4 of the 24" for $17ea. $175 trip for light bulbs.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Wandered into Home Depot today, needed light bulbs. Left with 7 Jorgensen cabinet clamps. When they were clearing them out a year ago, I looked at several HDs and couldn t find any. Today while not looking I found some. 3 of the 48" for $22ea, and 4 of the 24" for $17ea. $175 trip for light bulbs.
> 
> - ShaneA


Parallel clamps? If so, you suck.


----------



## theoldfart

That was a world class snag Shane.


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## TheFridge

No lie.

Hopefully this guy from Craigslist picks up my pocket hole machine I have and doesn't flake out on me. 850$ would definitely benefit the tool budget.

I hate doing this but I need some bandsaw blade recommendations. I need a 1/2" resaw blade for my delta.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats half price shane. Dayym you suck.

Safe travels Paul.

Milled some cherry. Milled some sapale. Its table time.


----------



## bandit571

Gaining on this thing..









All this work, just for Shop Storage..


----------



## Brit

Amazing photos Jmartel.

Been pissing down most of the weekend here, except for a couple of hours at sunset yesterday. Grabbed the camera and went for it. It was blowing a gale and I had to shield the camera with my body every time I took a shot. Nice clouds though.


----------



## theoldfart

A repair job for my daughter, we are sending her an A&C style writing desk and the trim under the center drawer had a horrible repair. Glue, nails and wood putty everywhere.










I'll make a couple of glue blocks and that should work.


----------



## Brit

Good luck Todd!


----------



## terryR

Great shots, Andy!

So, what's in ski wax that needs to be kept off benches?

Wife bought a horse (pony) yesterday. And another helmet, and another bridle?, and another brush, and more horse shampoo, and another horse sponge, and a leash, and another pair of riding pants, and wants a wooden name tag for Sam's mane…


----------



## woodcox

I hear custom fitted saddles are worth every penny for their comfort. Good for you terry. Do you have a good farrier?


----------



## duckmilk

Nice drum sander Red. Is it sanding evenly from side to side?

Great photos Jmart and Andy!

Nice job on the drawers Bandit.

Kev, take lots of pictures of that repair. I hear Fridge may need to learn some of that process.



> Wife bought a horse (pony) yesterday. And another helmet, and another bridle?, and another brush, and more horse shampoo, and another horse sponge, and a leash, and another pair of riding pants, and wants a wooden name tag for Sam s mane…
> 
> - terryR


 And the money pit is just getting started ;-) The fence looks great. Do you have sandy soil there or did you have to bring some in?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a saddle fitting joke here somewhere.

That bookpress / moxon gives me movement kevin.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, that one is the larger of the two I have. I figured it was instant Moxon and got it for $5!

Duck, ok I'll take more pics. Glad to help a fellow LJ'er in distress.


----------



## jmartel

Fridge, get a wood slicer blade. Dulls quicker than other blades but it works so much better for resawing.


----------



## TheFridge

That's the one thing I've heard about woodslicers. Awesome while it's sharp. I may lean towards a carbide tooth so I don't have to mess with it for a long time.

Dude picked my pocket hole machine up for 850$. Think it's time to mod the bandsaw.


----------



## duckmilk

Fridge, I think my son uses Timberwolf blades for re-sawing slabs for his guitar builds. If I remember correctly, he likes them better than the woodslicer brand.


----------



## TheFridge

Have to check them out.

My son is a baller.


----------



## chrisstef

Id like to go carbide. Changing bandsaw blades is right up there with changing jointer knives for me.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like baby girl is stackin in the background too lol.


----------



## Mosquito

I'd like to try one of the Lenox carbide tipped blades, but they sure are quite costly. I suppose if they last long enough that pays itself off, but still


----------



## JayT

I keep a 1/2in Olson MVP on my bandsaw most of the time for ripping and resawing. It kind of splits the difference between standard steel blades and the carbide tipped ones. Basically set up like a bi-metal recip or jigsaw blade with cobalt HSS teeth that are quite a bit harder. Costs about twice what a regular blade does, so far less than a carbide tipped.

I do know it's lasted through at least three times as much sawing as the similar steel blade I had on it before and still cuts pretty much like new. No question to me it was worth the extra and since I don't really use the bandsaw enough to justify the expense of carbide, I'll probably stick with these for a while.

If anyone else ever tries one, I'd be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## johnstoneb

Terry
There may be silicone in ski wax.


----------



## Pezking7p

Those underwater photos are killer. The little orange ears are so cute.

Horses are sooo expensive. Damn horses. And ponies.

Finished lunch and dinner for the week. Chicken with homemade mac n cheese, and honey ginger salmon and sweet potatoes. Pic of the latter all set up.


----------



## jmartel

House remodel has begun.










To this









And this:









To this:


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Finished lunch and dinner for the week. Chicken with homemade mac n cheese, and honey ginger salmon and sweet potatoes. Pic of the latter all set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p


You are stronger willed than I. I would love the results of doing something like that, but I'd probably be straight up rippin' heads off of people if that was the bulk of my caloric intake for the week.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hahahaha, yah not even close to the bulk. I'm currently eating 2750 kcal/day. The salmon didn't work put very well, so I ended up a bit short but my lunches are normally about 750 kcal. The salmon meal is about 500, but I'll eat about 250 kcal of nuts with it.

I eat about 4-5 times a day.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ah! See, I've been seeing some of the cycling forum guys do something similar (and similar quantities, but it's most of their food for the week). A common refrain in road cycling is, "you're too fat for this sport," (no matter how not fat the person is) so they're definitely targeting a daily deficit.

I probably should start tracking my intake and drop some weight before riding season starts, but not getting fatter in the winter is a victory in my book.


----------



## Mosquito

Especially with the lack of snow… if there was snow to shovel every few days you'd be set


----------



## TheFridge

I'm one of those miserable bastards that will sit down in a couple minutes and mow down 20 nutter butters after eating a bunch of Popeyes fried chicken and not gain an ounce. I'm still waiting for it to catch up to me but it just hasn't yet.


----------



## WillliamMSP

You're still too fat for cycling, Fridge. 



> Especially with the lack of snow… if there was snow to shovel every few days you d be set
> 
> - Mosquito


Yeah, pullin' on the snowblower starter cord has gotta burn some decent calories.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Lol - you've gotta love it when the response to, "you're overreacting.." is "delete my account, #*^$ off and die, and kiss my @$$"


----------



## terryR

> I hear custom fitted saddles are worth every penny for their comfort. Good for you terry. Do you have a good farrier?
> 
> - woodcox


No to having a farrier. Hope the vet we've used for a decade will drive to our place.

Duck, I need sand? oh crap. mostly moist soil here. I hope the wife knows what is up!

We need someone to pony up the cash for a carbide BS blade, and tell the rest how it lasts!


----------



## chrisstef

> Lol - you ve gotta love it when the response to, "you re overreacting.." is "delete my account, #*^$ off and die, and kiss my @$$"
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Amazing.

I had a hunch to the thread and wasnt disappointed. I posted over there for a mod free day, or couple hours, whatever. I wanna see people completely come unhinged. We could set up grudge match threads. No filter.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Lol - you ve gotta love it when the response to, "you re overreacting.." is "delete my account, #*^$ off and die, and kiss my @$$"
> 
> - WillliamMSP
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> I had a hunch to the thread and wasnt disappointed. I posted over there for a mod free day, or couple hours, whatever. I wanna see people completely come unhinged. We could set up grudge match threads. No filter.
> 
> - chrisstef
> *


*




Lol - you ve gotta love it when the response to, "you re overreacting.." is "delete my account, #

Click to expand...

*


> ^$ off and die, and kiss my @$$"
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I'm always late to the fun.


----------



## JayT

That thread is hilarious. Picked up a couple ideas for when I finally go off the rails.

What in the world is wrong with people that they let a simple comment or two in an internet forum set them off like it's them against the world?


----------



## Slyy

Same Bull, missed what all the fuss was about.

I'd really like to meal prep, especially once it gets warm enough to cycle again. Last two summers (since I've started road biking) I've cut WAY down on weight but still have had a hard to time not getting back to near 200 in the winters again. Beer is probably the worst culprit. Got a rowing machine and a trainer last month so I'm hoping I can get the good cardio in that way.

Anyone besides Todd and I using the Delta 20" bandsaws? Seems it's an odd-ish size at 141", wondering if it's possible to take up an inch or so of slack through the blade tension mechanism.
Mines getting closer to a usable state and need to get myself some tires and a blade.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> That thread is hilarious. Picked up a couple ideas for when I finally go off the rails.
> 
> What in the world is wrong with people that they let a simple comment or two in an internet forum set them off like it s them against the world?
> 
> - JayT


You calling me out?

Cash me ousside, how bout dah?


----------



## jmartel

I missed the fun. What thread was it?


----------



## bigblockyeti

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/9154


----------



## Tugboater78

Fire! fire!, piss the bed fun!


















That review looks like it got interesting..


----------



## 489tad

> I agree with the beer choice but, what s your explanation for the peach-pear sparkling water? Something for your feminine side?
> 
> - theoldfart


You guys don't miss a thing.

And what thread is getting everyone in a bunch?


----------



## TheFridge

> I agree with the beer choice but, what s your explanation for the peach-pear sparkling water? Something for your feminine side?
> 
> - theoldfart


He! I missed that part. He's still spry for an old fart


----------



## Slyy

Cash me Ousside, dear god I saw that for the first time this week. How hard is it to smack the piss out of your kid?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Got a rowing machine and a trainer last month so I m hoping I can get the good cardio in that way.
> 
> - Slyy


Trainer for the bike? If so, are you doing TrainerRoad or Zwift or any similar training plans? Trainers alone are so soul-sucking, but if you have a real-time goal to distract yourself with, it makes the session more bearable. That and the fact that targeted intervals get you better results with less time.


----------



## bandit571

" A Jelly Donut?"

Bikes and my old knees do NOT get along very well…..along with vertigo…makes for a wild, but short ride..

Gaining on this thing…









Two done, three to go..









Close up of the corners….and no, I do not use metal slides.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Cycling is low-impact and is often great for people with knee issues - it's not uncommon for runners to turn to cycling if knee problems prevent them from running. If one is having knee troubles on a bike, it's usually either a bike fit issue or unsuitable gearing.


----------



## bandit571

Right ear no longer has it's inner workings…..balance issues, as well as Uncle Arthur (itis) in both knees. Once the weather warms up around here, I may start the walking trips again. Walking along like the RSM, at that.

Let's Bum knees, Vertigo, and COPD…..hell when ya get old, ain't it?

I usually close the Dungeon Shop on Mondays, too many mistakes happen on Mondays in my shop….things tend to fly up against the walls.


----------



## Mosquito

I was one who went from running to biking, though I didn't usually "run for fun" as much as I ran for soccer. I used to run a lot, but 9 of my 11 years of playing soccer were with flat feet and no arch supports. Didn't start using arch supports (or know about the flat feet) until it got to the point where I couldn't make it through a whole soccer game anymore before my ankles would hurt so bad I couldn't run and even walking was painful.

Got arch supports for my shoes after going to the Dr about it, and my ankles stopped bothering me almost immediately, but unfortunately the knees had been compensating for the misalignment at the ankles and haven't stopped bothering me since (cartilage wore funny, and I was at 55% and 60% of the cartilage I should have been at that age). After I quit playing soccer I started biking more and running less, and that was a lot better, though too much motion and too much non-motion still makes my knees rather angry. It's a balance. I'm headed for replacements eventually, but trying to put that off as long as I can at this point.

I've had the desire to get back into biking, as I haven't rode more than probably 50 miles combined in the last 8 years or so, but the combination of lack of time for existing hobbies, and heart issues have kept me away from it.


----------



## WillliamMSP

^^^ You're in the SW burbs, right? If you're within about 40-mile round trip from me, I'm game to swing down during a ride any time and you can join me for a handful of miles.

Speaking of riding, I need to get on this trainer and get a session out of the way so that I can get on with my day.


----------



## jmartel

Used to run a lot. Was pretty fast, doing 1.5 mi in 8 min flat. Then I got fat. Now I don't run so much any more. If I have time after lifting in the morning before hopping on the ferry I'll run a mile or so. But I'm not going to get up any earlier than I already am. I'm up at 4 and in the gym at 4:30 now.


----------



## JayT

Most of me loves running. My knees, however, do not. At one point I switched to triathlons to cut the wear on knees, but found I do not like cycling. It was necessary to do tris (which I did enjoy) but I just can't make myself go out and ride. Now I'm not even doing those due to schedule (Can't find a good time to swim. Only place with an indoor pool is the Y and when I have time to get there, so does everyone else. That means the pool is packed and you are swimming 4 to a lane. Hard to get a good workout in that way)



> too much motion and too much non-motion still makes my knees rather angry. It s a balance. I m headed for replacements eventually, but trying to put that off as long as I can at this point.
> 
> - Mosquito


That describes my joints perfectly. Even cycling causes some pain and inflammation, though not a much as running. The biggest issue is that multiple ligaments are stretched in one knee, so the whole joint is loose and any activity causes problems. For softball, I can wear a large stabilizing brace to help, but it just doesn't work for running or cycling. Triathlons were good because the two days a week spent swimming meant the knees got a rest.

Sucks to get old, but would suck worse not to.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I use to be into cycling. It just gets too damn hot in Louisiana.


----------



## Tugboater78

I walk, feet,ankles, knees, back, all combine to mke me hurt even standing still, aitting, walking running, etc..

I am now regretting me "i am invincible" teens and 20s..


----------



## TheFridge

I'm just lucky that jumping off the top of 6' ladders for years didn't mess me up before I stopped.


----------



## Pezking7p

When did running, cycling, and bad knees become so COOL?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Never. We're rebels.

....but then again, being a rebel is cool. Damn.


----------



## TheFridge

When we all got old. I think it was last year.


----------



## Tugboater78

When i get home and attempt a bondopose, my wife may have to pick me up and put me on the bench..


----------



## DanKrager

She could do that, Tug?

Wow.

DanK


----------



## terryR

Unfortunately, I can tell you guys how strongly a lower colon surgery will make you re-think sitting on a bicycle seat. I used to ride my mtn.bike 3-5 days a week. Even took it to work every night so I could ride on the way home in the mornings. Loved getting a workout in the mud!

Now…just looking at a photo of a guy on that seat causes severe pain.


----------



## chrisstef

Gerbils will tear ya up huh Terry.


----------



## terryR

sometimes, the Truth hurts.


----------



## Pezking7p

Anybody in this joint ever used a steam generator for wood bending? Everyone seems to make their own but I just don't have anything to use…no burners or hot plates, no old metal cans or pots to hold water…so I'm considering a $60 steam generator to save time and headache of cobbling something together.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Yo Guys! How's everyone doing?

Summer was dead and as soon as the election was over, all these orders came piling in for stands, been trying to keep my head above water. I'm just checking in for some quick advice!

I'm finishing up a stand for a corner aquarium and made some round trim with the bent lamination technique. My brain is so fried from determining angles on the facing and I can't figure out how to handle these two dilemas.

First, I can't figure out where to end the round trim. Flush with the stand, 1" out or at a 45° angle?

Second, the guy liked the fluted trim on the sides one of the rectangular stands. I'm not sure how to tie this in with this stand. The white piece is my poplar template. Should I put the fluted strip on top of the face? My concern is it may look goofy. Or should I just flute the face and keep the flush profile of the face?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Flush with the stand for the round trim.

The fluting sitting proud of the case is cheese, don't do that.


----------



## Tugboater78

> She could do that, Tug?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Prob not


----------



## DanKrager

CB, I think the trim should be flush (red cut). You might consider rounding over the end to ease the sharp corner a bit.
The fluted piece is good as shown if it does not overhang or even come flush to the face of the the (curved) trim. 
Just my .02.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

I presume that is going in a corner, ballz? If so I'd keep it sitting flush with the wall - so keep the same line as the back panel - red line.

If fluting, I'd flute the face. Not proud.


----------



## terryR

> Anybody in this joint ever used a steam generator for wood bending? Everyone seems to make their own but I just don t have anything to use…no burners or hot plates, no old metal cans or pots to hold water…so I m considering a $60 steam generator to save time and headache of cobbling something together.
> 
> - Pezking7p


yes to building a ply box 6 feet long and 4×4" inside for bending bow blanks. Hole at one end for a teapot (seriously!), and a hinged door at the other end for removing said bow. Propped up on the back of a chair. Worked, but only once. Since then, it's sitting in e shop somewhere.

Can't imagine how slick a $60 unit would be? what you bending again?


----------



## ShaneA

Agreed on the flush part of the trim. The flutes offend me, so I cannot comment on how to use those. lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Park City



























Salt Lake City






























































































































I made beans:








And salsa:


----------



## ShaneA

^ Don't let them convert you bro! Stay strong.


----------



## ClammyBallz

So we have a unanimous vote on cutting the trim flush with the back side. I'm going to put the flutes on the face, I was afraid the raised trim would look odd for the profile and it would be almost touching the round trim. That leads to another question. That panel is 5.5" wide, should I stick with 3 flutes to the left or put 5 flutes to fill in the panel?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you for the support Shane; I made it back to Los Angeles in an unconverted state of being.


----------



## TheFridge

> Gerbils will tear ya up huh Terry.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah. Just ask Richard gere.


----------



## chrisstef

Beats goin out David Caradine style ^


----------



## ShaneA

Truth!


----------



## Mosquito

> ^^^ You re in the SW burbs, right? If you re within about 40-mile round trip from me, I m game to swing down during a ride any time and you can join me for a handful of miles.
> - WillliamMSP


North end of Eden Prairie (1-1/2 miles south of 62), not knowing exactly where you are, I would guess it's probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 10-14 miles (by car). If I ever get in shape and start biking again I'll let you know  I'd probably be more easily convinced to let you bike over and then hang out in the shop lol


----------



## putty

Nice Pics Tony, I love all the opposite signs!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Tim457

At least you can get a beer in Park City. In Salt Lake you need to know the secret handshake. Actually, I didn't even try in Salt Lake, so I don't know if the private club thing was enforced or more of a wink wink.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> ^^^ You re in the SW burbs, right? If you re within about 40-mile round trip from me, I m game to swing down during a ride any time and you can join me for a handful of miles.
> - WillliamMSP
> 
> North end of Eden Prairie (1-1/2 miles south of 62), not knowing exactly where you are, I would guess it s probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 10-14 miles (by car). If I ever get in shape and start biking again I ll let you know  I d probably be more easily convinced to let you bike over and then hang out in the shop lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Ah, okay - that's not that far. I'm just off of Xerxes and 50th.

Yeah, for some reason, shop time in spandex just doesn't seem right, ha.


----------



## chrisstef

Unless youre at fridges place ^.

Love the pics T. I enjoy coming slong (lol, im not changin it) on your journeys.

Nathan holding a package of pez candy … " daddy can i have one of these? Yes or yes?" Smart lil fugger.


----------



## Pezking7p

the salt lake thing was only for bars I think, and you had to "join the club" by signing in. Restaurants were just fine but you could only have 1-2 beers.

Pez candy is a dubious choice if you ask me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Tony is Killin it with the photos. Love the worlds largest Art Deco water fountain.


----------



## Hammerthumb

At least it's warmer here than Utah.

Man lift on the tower across the street
































Taken from level 22 of my project.


----------



## chrisstef

Oh. Hell. No. ^


----------



## Mosquito

> Ah, okay - that s not that far. I m just off of Xerxes and 50th.
> 
> Yeah, for some reason, shop time in spandex just doesn t seem right, ha.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


lol that is a fair point


----------



## duckmilk

> Anybody in this joint ever used a steam generator for wood bending? Everyone seems to make their own but I just don t have anything to use…no burners or hot plates, no old metal cans or pots to hold water…so I m considering a $60 steam generator to save time and headache of cobbling something together.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Depends on how often you are going to steam bend things. But, it sounds like a lot less fussing and work to get the steam going.

Hi Clammy, for the flutes, I think 3 flutes on the outside 2/3rds about where you have it placed now. Let the right side of that panel blend in with the other panel. As far as the round trim, that depends on if the walls of the place where it is going are plumb. Don't want a gap. That is one opinion per your request ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the pics Tony.


----------



## CL810

only street sign I have…


----------



## bandit571

There was a sticker on the one 1×6 x 8' pine board I bought at Home Depot….

Made in Sweden

Is what the sticker claimed. Really?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Tugboater78

Downtown Louisville, KY @ 2am est

I want to ride this again, its been over 9 years… surgeon says it would be a very high risk..
Probably ride it again when kiddos are big enough though, once.
The Beast





Video doesnt really do it much justice, damn good ride, but it can beat you up..


----------



## Pezking7p

All deez hoes laughin like sumpin funny. Cash me ousside, how bow dai?


----------



## chrisstef

I was trying to understand the dialect she was speaking. I think ive determined its Cajun and the only translator we have is fridge. Can we get get an interpretation buddy?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! @ yes or yes. Whatcha doing there Demo?

That is terrifying Paul. Terrifying.

Lively for 2am Tug.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I was trying to understand the dialect she was speaking. I think ive determined its Cajun and the only translator we have is fridge. Can we get get an interpretation buddy?
> 
> - chrisstef


I was assuming that she was channeling Benicio Del Toro by way of The Usual Suspects. She'll flip ya. Flip ya fo reah.





View on YouTube


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey,,, Do you guys ever have something happen that makes you think…. "I know a lot more stupid people than I really need to know".... ?


----------



## JayT

> Hey,,, Do you guys ever have something happen that makes you think…. "I know a lot more stupid people than I really need to know".... ?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Every time I visit this thread. 

Honestly, that sentiment is at least a weekly, and many times a daily, occurance.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Hey,,, Do you guys ever have something happen that makes you think…. "I know a lot more stupid people than I really need to know".... ?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I work in IT.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hey,,, Do you guys ever have something happen that makes you think…. "I know a lot more stupid people than I really need to know".... ?
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Every time I visit this thread.
> 
> Honestly, that sentiment is at least a weekly, and many times a daily, occurance.
> 
> - JayT


One of the reasons I visit this thread is that everyone here is reasonably sober and NOT some sort of raving lunatic. What does it say about me when you guys are my standard for sanity???

And my boss just walked in. We may get to be on CNN again. I have done that three times and it is not nearly as much fun as it looks like. More on that (one way or the other) later.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Hi Clammy, for the flutes, I think 3 flutes on the outside 2/3rds about where you have it placed now. Let the right side of that panel blend in with the other panel. As far as the round trim, that depends on if the walls of the place where it is going are plumb. Don t want a gap. That is one opinion per your request ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


Thanks Duck! That makes sense!


----------



## Pezking7p

> I work in IT.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


----------



## chrisstef

> Hahah! @ yes or yes. Whatcha doing there Demo?
> 
> That is terrifying Paul. Terrifying.
> 
> Lively for 2am Tug.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Goin for a lil sofa table. Cherry top and apron with tapered sapele legs. Basing it off a blog posted here by todd clippenger.


----------



## Tugboater78

Who knows who this is supposed to be?


----------



## ShaneA

^ James T. Kirk?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool Stef, keep us in the loop please.


----------



## bandit571

The Witch-King of Angmar?


----------



## Pezking7p

I would say Drizzt, but the scimitars match, and he does not carry matching scimitars.

But anyways I'm sure it's supposed to be Drizzt.

EDIT: I suppose the depiction could be before he had either twinkle or icingdeath, and he still carried his dark elf blades from the underdark. Also, I think I've read them all. Even the weird ones where they are reincarnated like a thousand years later.


----------



## ToddJB

Is it Todd McFarlan's version of Sponge Bob?


----------



## chrisstef

The anime is a little weird guys.


----------



## Tugboater78

Who knows who this is supposed to be?




















> I would say Drizzt, but the scimitars match, and he does not carry matching scimitars.
> 
> But anyways I m sure it s supposed to be Drizzt.
> 
> EDIT: I suppose the depiction could be before he had either twinkle or icingdeath, and he still carried his dark elf blades from the underdark. Also, I think I ve read them all. Even the weird ones where they are reincarnated like a thousand years later.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Got it, and yeah its gotta be a depiction not long after he cme out of the underdark

I m somewhat behind on the newer stuff, i think i read the first one after catti-brie, bruenor, wulfgar, regis were brought back.


----------



## ToddJB

You don't say


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## Pezking7p

I thought this was a place where I could be open and not fear judgement for something like my literature choices. *sniffle*


----------



## WillliamMSP

Here I thought it might be Elric.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## terryR

Sometimes, i wish i understood more of you guys' jokes.

but, only sometimes…


----------



## chrisstef

If it makes ya feel better Terry, i dont have a clue what theyre talkin about either. But i do know that pez sleeps with his waifu.


----------



## AnthonyReed

dang I forgot my Mos .gif posting lesson.


----------



## jmartel

Finally saw some photos from another diver on our Galapagos trip. Looks like I made it into a few shots. Here's my favorite of the bunch. Yours truly in the foreground with the outstretched camera.










Looks like it was when I was taking this photo


----------



## ToddJB

Didn't know they made wet suites so accommodating.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Didn t know they made wet suites so accommodating.
> 
> - ToddJB


I think his Jpart is showing.


----------



## ToddJB

Makes sense now why he was so drawn to the hammer heads


----------



## jmartel

It's hard to find a wetsuit to accommodate that.


----------



## ToddJB

Finding a wetsuit wasn't the only thing hard… Jsemi


----------



## TheFridge

If that's only a semi I'll be your new best friend

"Where'd you learn to talk like that?"

"The streets. Cash me ousside hoes."

Me, (open handed slap across the girls mouth)

Better recognize.


----------



## chrisstef

Jcawksawk.


----------



## jmartel

I'm flattered you are all staring at my junk.


----------



## ToddJB

> I m flattered you are all staring at my junk.
> 
> - jmartel


You were fishing for complements.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I thought this was a place where I could be open and not fear judgement for something like my literature choices. *sniffle*
> 
> - Pezking7p


Don't cry Pez… they read the same stuff and pick on you to deflect attention.

And the day ended quietly. We have some groups in town whose business model runs them afoul of the federal constabulary to ensure compliance with narcotics law. Got word that one group intended to do significant harm to another in an effort to increase market share. Problem was the "negotiations" were to take place at a funeral right across the street from one of our main housing areas. The meeting was apparently called off when they saw 9 cars full of cops had come to pay their respects.

6 years and 11 months exactly to retirement. I can't wait.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Sometimes, i wish i understood more of you guys jokes.
> 
> but, only sometimes…
> 
> - terryR


Heh… that's the funniest thing on here today Terry. I'm only 37…and most go over my head. Bless our hearts.

**
I'm starting to think the key to success in railroad management is not to expect too much out of your fellow management. There is not golden rule for some. They will hose you any chance they get. The question is whether you can roll with it or not?


----------



## ToddJB

Someone hose you, Red - R Kelly style?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

heh, I got that one.

Maybe I've got the sophomore blues. The management "team" thing where I work is a myth. Out of a dozen guys…there's only a couple I can trust. Only a couple won't pull a disappearing act when there's work to be done. I expect a lot out of myself….but I also expect a lot out of others. They wifey thinks I should lower my expectations. Maybe so.

Any word on your work shizzle Todd?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> **
> I m starting to think the key to success in railroad management is not to expect too much out of your fellow management. There is not golden rule for some. They will hose you any chance they get. The question is whether you can roll with it or not?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Old Firehouse Proverb Red, "Never let them see that you know how to do something… because then they expect you to do it."


----------



## ShaneA

People disappear when there is work to do? That has to be a first, lol. Control what you can, and don't worry about what you can't. Easier said than done


----------



## duckmilk

^I've noticed that. Start working hard and other people disappear.


----------



## duckmilk

Typical north TX winter temperatures at DFW.










We live closer to OK so our high temps are slightly less than that and our lows are 5-10 deg. less.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, next week is the week of reckoning. Applied for my first job today.


----------



## duckmilk

So do you want to change jobs or stay where you are Todd?


----------



## TheFridge

I'm sure he wants to stay. You know bankers like their set hours and 50 paid holidays a year.


----------



## woodcox

Cherry and sapele look great together stef.

I know how hard to not lean on it now. 








Strangely, I found a spare roll pin in the mess atop the bench. 









Also, I think sea biscuit was a crank neck that someone uncranked. 


















There Is Something About Jmart.









Amazing shark pics. How long have you been scuba diving anyway?


----------



## TheFridge

He is a stud. Just saying.

Dilemma: I have an older delta 14" bandsaw. I want to upgrade. Specifically riser block, quick release, spring, bearings, and fence. I'm not really in the mood to fabricate stuff so I added it all up. It's 650$ish to upgrade the delta or I can (eff me) get a 14" grizzly with riser for 750$ AND keep the delta.

Edit: just answered my own questions. Guess I need to cancel the riser I ordered off of eBay.


----------



## duckmilk

The Grizz riser kit is really good, according to my son. I bought him the 14" saw with kit a few years ago. He is resawing hardwood stuff all the time and is happy with it. (not saying a laguna wouldn't be better  .


----------



## bigblockyeti

Seems steep just to upgrade the Delta, swing for the fences and keep both if having two won't take up too much room. BTW bankers only get 43 paid holidays, Kwanzaa, arbor day, passover and national CB day gifts are crushing my tool budget!


----------



## TheFridge

The laguna is fine. Why duck… why… why couldn't you leave it at grizzly…

Really though. I probably need to think about this for a couple days.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around..









3 out of 5 are completed, number 4 is in the clamps…









Had to run a plane on it's side, tonight..









The #5-1/2 was a bit to light,,









But the #6c, Type 10 was just about right…


----------



## jmartel

> Amazing shark pics. How long have you been scuba diving anyway?
> 
> - woodcox


Stalking old photos looking for my junk. Bold move.

Got certified in 2011. Dove like 4-5 times, then did a trip to Grand Cayman in 2012 where I put on 20 dives in a week. Then, nothing until last April. I've put on probably another 60-70 dives since then (19 in Galapagos). It's way easier when you own your own gear and only have to pay $7 for a tank fill. Plus, now I live somewhere that I can dive from shore in public parks for free instead of paying $100-120 for a boat trip.


----------



## TheFridge

7$ and look at nudis you want.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> He is a stud. Just saying.
> 
> Dilemma: I have an older delta 14" bandsaw. I want to upgrade. Specifically riser block, quick release, spring, bearings, and fence. I m not really in the mood to fabricate stuff so I added it all up. It s 650$ish to upgrade the delta or I can (eff me) get a 14" grizzly with riser for 750$ AND keep the delta.
> 
> Edit: just answered my own questions. Guess I need to cancel the riser I ordered off of eBay.
> 
> - TheFridge


It's nice to have two bandsaws in the shop.


----------



## TheFridge

I ordered it 5 min ago. My butthole puckered when I pushed the button. Most I've spent at once on tools.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's quite a yo-yo in temps Duck.

Like that cross-pein Woodcox. Why did you go gorilla on your vise?

Damn that sucks Todd. I know it will be fine but still that headspace of flux when it concerns food gathering is not a pleasant place to be; I sympathize and hope it settles quickly for you.


----------



## Brit

Great photos Jstallion. Nice to see one with you and your meat and two veg in it. )

Had a good laugh catching up on all the posts from the last couple of days. Thanks.


----------



## Slyy

> Stalking old photos looking for my junk. Bold move.
> 
> - jmartel


It is in his name after all.

As we aren't that far separated Duck, I feel ya on the temp swings. Best part is: I've been at work for all the 60's and 70's and my days off are when its windy and cold.

Fridge, you push the Grizzly button, or the Laguna?


----------



## chrisstef

A busted vice handle, half a chisel, and a portion of a marking gauge ….. you got something buggin ya woody? We're here to talk. We're here to help. Going around beating on your tools is a bad sign. The dog better haul ass cuz he's next.

6 mortises down. 2 to go. Stef loves sharp chisels.


----------



## terryR

Always thought my 14" Grizzly could use more than 2hp in dry wood,










^^a few Little Brown Bats sleeping after a long night.


----------



## Tim457

> I know how hard to not lean on it now.
> Strangely, I found a spare roll pin in the mess atop the bench.
> - woodcox


I'm a little surprised there's just a roll pin there, but I suppose it's better to have the pin sheer than snap the main screw. What vise is that?


----------



## bandit571

Wondered where my Shop Bats went…..
Meh..









One more drawer to do,,,after that smelly BLO dries….


----------



## terryR

How to get cats out from underneath yer feet…










...buy them a 50W reptile lamp. Set up a couple of cardboard boxes. The grey cat is 19 years old and stays here most of the time.


----------



## TheFridge

Sly, preserved the grizzly with riser and 1/2" timberwolf. Bought a new 3/16" TW for the delta.

Well I hope that isn't the case terry cuz I plan on resawing a bunch of 7-10" boards.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive had pizza from under those lamps and there's no damn way I'm eating the cat. Farm life aint for this guy I guess.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> there s no damn way I m eating the cat.
> 
> - chrisstef


Never had Chinese?


----------



## chrisstef

Nah theyre all bone and grizzle.


----------



## Pezking7p

> 7$ and look at nudis you want.
> 
> - TheFridge


Internet has all the nudis you can handle for free.


----------



## TheFridge

The internet is not the same as in person…


----------



## WillliamMSP

> The internet is not the same as in person…
> 
> - TheFridge


Smaller in real life? Yeah, I get that, too.


----------



## woodcox

A lot of tore up tools in that pic for some reason. I had that tenon saw spine shimmed up taking a good bend out of it. I prolly deliberately over torqued it just to see how far it would go. I thought I had cracked the casting part under the top. I got it at woodcraft , so it is probably wood river brand. My spare pin seemed more robust than the broken one, I don't think I will try that again. That marples saw is my intro to saw restoration. Tuning the spine took about 80% of the bow in the plate away, just a little twist to correct next.

Any recommendations for the length of a shop made saw vise?

That's an old mouser terry, cool you're making them comfy. Ours started tearing up the house after my daughter was born. I can't trust them in the shop either. They are outdoors now and have electric heating beds in their condos. They aren't very nice to my daughter and she is already planning their replacements. I caught her pinching herself and when asked why, she said "it's because they are sooo cute I can't help it". Lol

Kitties and red lights go hand in hand still don't they?


----------



## chrisstef

If i had to do it again woody, id make 2 saw vices. A 30" one for handsaws and a smaller 18" for backsaws. I dont care for repositioning plates in the vice. Some leather on the inside of the jaws buffers a good bit of sound too.

Kitties and redlights. Yes. Common denominator.


----------



## TheFridge

The kitty red light district at Terry's… break out the catnip… it's time to party…


----------



## Brit

> How to get cats out from underneath yer feet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...buy them a 50W reptile lamp. Set up a couple of cardboard boxes. The grey cat is 19 years old and stays here most of the time.
> 
> - terryR


----------



## woodcox

Thank you sir. I can see the repositioning messing with your rhythm.


----------



## shampeon

TIL that stef doesn't eat pussy.

That albino gator is at the California Academy of Science in San Francisco. It hangs out under a heat lamp most of the day. His name is Claude.


----------



## Brit

Correct Ian. I was there a couple of years ago and snapped that. Pardon the pun.


----------



## DanKrager

Guess age is catching up to me…Been planning on this fancy shooting board for about a year now and today was the day to start construction. 









About half way through, I realized, I've got the thing already built! So I walked over to the shaper, secured the plane and the test turned out better than any shooting board I've ever used. The mass of the shaper and its sliding table make the shooting very precise, chatter free, and it's the easiest glide imaginable. It has all the features I was trying to build into the bench model except a 30" capacity. 24" on the shaper.









Now, do I finish the bench model? Probably, then if I sell the shaper someday, I'll still have one. Hohum. Get used to it Krager.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

That job I applied for sent me 2 tests. A personality test and an cognitive test (timed).

It told me I got an F in personality.

And the intelligence test was 50 questions in 15 minutes, ranging from math, to logic, attention to detail, grammar, and vocabulary. I would LOVE to know how many people finish that test with time to spare. I was on question 38 when I looking up and saw I had 48 seconds left. I ran out of time on the 46th question and that was even with me flippantly answering a few knowing they would just be a time suck.

I did great on the SATs just answering ABBA CADABBA all the way down.


----------



## bandit571




----------



## chrisstef

An F? Somehow theyve used artificial intelligence to detect the ginger. I find it hard to believe an internet test can determine human interaction traits. Stef says yours a solid B.

Ian - Not if its as dried out as that heat lamp pizza i had that one time. Im a well seasoned cotton mouth defender but i gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## ToddJB

Do you fly off the handle at the smallest things - Almost always
Do you try to do good deeds for others - Whats a good deed?
Do you smack kids that aren't your own - Is it smacking if you use your elbow?
Are you lonely - Is that an offer, wait, are you a cop?


----------



## shampeon

Found it. Milo & Claude.


----------



## duckmilk

Been wanting a tv tray


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I decided to look up medieval insults today. Totally going to try to work some into my vocabulary. If you disagree, I'll hit you right in the muck-spout.


----------



## shampeon

We just finished up Milo's science fair project. We built a pantograph out of some lacewood I found in the Rockler scrap bin. It was his idea, as he wanted to invent a machine that would copy drawings, and I showed him some Youtube videos of pantographs. He made some cuts with the miter box, drilled holes using the drill press, and assembled it with brass screws and dowels.

Had to make a nice project board out of some oak ply and walnut trim. Foamboard can kiss my ass, this thing is built for the next decade.


----------



## JayT

> And the intelligence test was 50 questions in 15 minutes, ranging from math, to logic, attention to detail, grammar, and vocabulary. I would LOVE to know how many people finish that test with time to spare. I was on question 38 when I looking up and saw I had 48 seconds left. I ran out of time on the 46th question and that was even with me flippantly answering a few knowing they would just be a time suck.
> 
> - ToddJB


I did one of those a few years ago at the beginning of a job interview. Don't know if it was the same test or not, but the one I took was by Wunderlich. When the secretary handed me the test she said, "Don't worry if you don't finish. No one ever finishes." I completed 49 questions and was about 5 seconds from the answer on the last one when time expired. Still think I could have finished with a little better time management on a few of the more involved math questions. They took the test away and I waited while it was being scored. The owner who was doing the interview came in a few minutes later holding the test and with a puzzled expression.

I had gotten 48 of the questions correct. (Still want to know which one I missed) He asked a couple questions about the test and then said no one had ever come close to finishing before, much less scored over 40, and he wasn't going to interview me because of the high score. Only time I've ever been told someone didn't want to hire me because of being too smart. Too much of a smart-alec, yes, too smart, no. I would have spectacularly bombed the personality evaluation.


----------



## TheFridge

All my interviews go pretty good unrtil I shake their weiner on the way out.


----------



## duckmilk

Watch out for the one that shakes your weiner in return.


----------



## TheFridge

Or I go to do it and he beats me too it. Awkward…there can be only one… toucher


----------



## duckmilk

Recycled picture, yeah, I know


----------



## chrisstef

All chopped up.


----------



## Brit

Todd - F=Fabulous, A=Arsehole


----------



## chrisstef

Youre hired fridge. Wait. No. Im looking for a demo electrician. Im open next tuesday for an interview.


----------



## bandit571

Olde School counter sink?









Not sure how fast you can spin the cutter…









Hmmm….


----------



## TheFridge

Stef. I find the circuits I'm looking for by turning my head and shorting them out.

Some frown upon that because it's "supposedly" "unsafe". It's kinda like welding with the bigger circuits. It's even better when I lay an estwing on a hidden Hotwire and throw a puddle of salt water on the ground in front of it. Some people just can't appreciate electrical pranks.

But what do they know. They haven't been doing it for 17 years.

So when do I start?


----------



## woodcox

Weird tool bandit. Maybe an old valve seat cutter? Plumbing or automotive maybe.

Lol fridge. You got the job though, didn't you? Just a heads up, don't forget to work the thumb. Stef's an old pro and has grown accustomed to that technique. Speaking of which, your time with that outfit is almost up, right? Do you have another position lined up?

Hell yeah Milo! Pretty cool he thought that one up on his own, he looks proud of his work. Nice job Ian, way better than foam board.

I invented the swiffer wet jet when I was his age. I had a squirt bottle with tubing running down into a foam mop head. I could have been somebody

Lol duck! That is funny.

Nice stef. Mr. Sellers tapering jig worked well for me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Every. Single. Speeding ticket. Involves me running my mouth to a chick in my car and not keeping an eye out for the man. I don't like being dumb.

HAHAHAHAHA! @ "Are you a cop?"

That's so excellent Ian! Good on you.

"I would have spectacularly bombed the personality evaluation." - We know JayT. We know.


----------



## WillliamMSP

My boy has stayed home from school the last couple of days with strep throat. Last night, he comes out of the bathroom with a sheepish grin and kicking his feet happily. When I gave him a questioning look, he dances over to me and whispers in my ear, "they were right!"

"Huh? Who?" and then it dawned on me. "Red?" I asked.

"Yeah!" he laughs, "it was SO bright!"

When he was in the dumps and feeling horrible the other day, I told him that the doctor warned me that the antibiotics might make his poop look really red (the doctor didn't want us to worry that it was blood). I told the boy about it because color-changing poop seems like it would be the kind of thing that might cheer up a 5-yo boy.

Both the doctor and I were right.


----------



## chrisstef

I didn't know you had enough space on the highways out there to even speed T. Tickets suck. Last one I got was after a funeral, wearing a suit and tie. Sneaky bastage was hiding behind an abutment.

Red poo. Yuck. Hope the boy feels better soon Bill.

Lol @ we know.

Ill take a peek into the jig WC. I plan on using the bandsaw to make the cuts but they'll def need to be smoothed. Mortises are done. On to tenons this evening.


----------



## AnthonyReed

57 in a 35 Stef, I find the space.

Beets will turn it red too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are clean looking hand chops Stef.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Thanks, stef. He was playing yesterday, so we sent him to school today. He didn't really want to go, but it's hard to say if it was because he was still feeling a little bad or if he just wanted to sit on the couch and watch steam train videos all day long.


----------



## chrisstef

I wanna watch steam train vids all day too. Cant say I blame the kid. Mine decided the kitchen counter was a good place to hurl Lightning McQueen this morning. Lightning had a collision with my coffee. Coffee had a collision with my crotch. "Daddy. Lightning needs to watch where he's going."


----------



## jmartel

> sit on the couch and watch steam train videos all day long.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Sounds like in a few years Red will be making fun of him for being a Foamer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red's a bully.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I wanna watch steam train vids all day too. Cant say I blame the kid.
> 
> - chrisstef


Heck yea… anything like that beats a day at work.

Here is one from my old stomping ground. The fireman on this run (a lot of them are defensive line guys from WVU) shovels 3 tons of coal every trip. 2 1/2 tons climbing the mountain 1/2 ton coming down.


----------



## bandit571

My late Dad used to "shovel coal" from Ironton, OH to Flatrock, MI, and then back. He was so glad when he got to ride in the non-PRR locomotives….and got to ride in the new Stoker fired engines. When the D.T. & I. went diesel…he gave up on being a Fireman, and became a Mechanic.

DT& I…."Damn Tiresome and Inconvenient" was the cleaned up version that Grandpa Lew used…(*************************, tramps and irishmen) Detroit, Toledo, & Ironton RR.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is clam pizza good?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> sit on the couch and watch steam train videos all day long.
> 
> - WillliamMSP
> 
> Sounds like in a few years Red will be making fun of him for being a Foamer.
> 
> - jmartel


Ha - we can deal with that, 'cause everybody knows that ridicule from a ginger doesn't really count.

Seriously though, the older and more jaded I get (or the world gets), the more happy I am to see the kid have enthusiasm from the simple things. He's already growing up too fast (both the wife and I were taken aback when he announced that he was too old to watch Thomas a year ago and felt horrible that we hadn't gotten to see the Thomas train that year when it was in Duluth) so I'm okay with him holding on to some of these sources of wonder.


----------



## 489tad

Duck is awesome!

I miss hanging out with five year olds. Thats why I hang out here and laugh. I got clipped here in town doing 18mph over. Sucked! Stef is making a table'ish. Looks good. I took one of those employment tests years back. Something about how many people in a boat if one is screwing in a light bulb or something. They never calledme back for the interview.


----------



## TheFridge

Cox, I've had another job lined up for almost 2 years. Just can't find time to get away. That is gonna end in august. After that, I'm leaving whenever they get a spot open again.


----------



## chrisstef

White clam pizza is solid T. Lots of garlic.


----------



## chrisstef

Made a pit stop in my travels. 6/4 african mahog shorts for $4.90/bf and 2 sticks of 4/4 big leaf for $2.50/bf


----------



## TheFridge

I'm not a fan of clams, oysters, tacos, or beavers.


----------



## bandit571

Buffalo Blood Wings?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It sounds like a good idea if they put it on thin crust. That's sexy wood Demo.

All of that list is very appetizing to me Fridge.


----------



## Pezking7p

I wonder if the personality tests are any better at finding good employees than traditional methods? I've heard some of the tests are very strange.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, I think the personality test is just to quickly weed out people without general common sense. If you can look at the question and know what kind of answer they're looking for you're pretty bottom of the barrel regarding social skills.

Stef - without getting too political - is Mrs. Stef getting hosed by any of the EPA hoopla that's happening currently?


----------



## Tim457

Nice clean mortises stef. Chopping a mortise and cutting a tight fitting tenon is one of those satisfying things with hand tools.

Pez, I can't imagine they are for most jobs. Though I assume the personality tests for executives include how much of a sociopath they are and that seems like it would be useful for the job.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've only been pulled over a couple times, once for spinning my tires and once for ~120 in a 35, thank god I knew the guy or I suspect tyhings would have gone worse! That was the turning point that life was telling me maybe a crotch rocket wasn't the best idea for a new father.


----------



## Slyy

Not having had an "office" type job, only tests oven had to take for a job are the kind that come with a cup and a bathroom with a water cutoff valve right outside the door. But considering the number of people I've worked with, physicians not withstanding, who have no common sense perhaps those other kinds of test wouldn't be a bad idea.

Sweet wood score Stef.

Tickets suck.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Stef - without getting too political - is Mrs. Stef getting hosed by any of the EPA hoopla that s happening currently?
> 
> - ToddJB


It's sad that something like the EPA is considered political. All of this stuff pissed off the wife and I enough to have a solar consultation yesterday. 98% certain we're going forward, so my my shop will likely be generating about 4.2kW come summer.


----------



## chrisstef

No yet Todd, but theyre fearing the worst. A lot of the funding for my wife's department comes from the EPA. At one point in time her division, along with most of our DEP, was self sufficient through levying of fines but the state government decided that they should take the funds and use them elsewhere. Now theyre down 20% in staff, underfunded and potentially losing more funding. Luckily she's got a very good commissioner who's willing to play hardball with our local government. He's cut hours and maintenance at all the state parks, beaches and campgrounds they oversee. He doesn't want to lose any more staff. I think shes got 9 more months until she fully vested in her pension.

Thanks for the mortise kudos Tony & Tim.

A question for the panel …. the legs of this table are 1 5/8" thick. My mortises are 1 1/2" wide (3" wide apron) and ive got them chopped to 5/8" deep. I cant go any deeper or else the ends of my tenons are going to bump into one another inside the mortises. I'm worried that the mortises and corresponding tenons aren't deep / long enough. The table isn't really going to hold anything, maybe a plant or something. Am I worried about nothing?


----------



## ToddJB

Here's to the best.

I think 5/8 is plenty if they fit well and are glued.


----------



## ShaneA

I agree, if they are fit well…5/8" should be plenty.


----------



## chrisstef

Cool, cool. Thanks fellas.

And yes, here's to the best. Wife's not really interested in going back to work for big oil.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone have any recommendations for ride-on mowers? I only ever had a self-propelled mower growing up and my parents house was about 1/4 of an acre. Now my place is 0.94 acres, so I'm assuming I'll want a ride-on with 42" deck? It's a flat yard that has a step behind the house. It currently has a ramp down but I'll need to re-build the ramp as it has a step on the bottom at the moment and I don't believe it's wide enough.

I'll be looking for something used, so any brands or anything to watch out for?


----------



## JayT

I think you need one of these, jlandscaper.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Any of the older tractors with cast iron transmissions would be at the top of my list.


----------



## terryR

Wow, lucky for me I was never faced with a written job test like that! I can easily see what answer they want, and give the opposite just to bhog up the test! Only tests as a ICU Nurse were written exams to see if you have ICU skills, and pee here, please.

JYard, look into a zero turn radius machine. Very efficient! Buy whatever color brand everyone else owns around ya…should mean a dealer nearby for repairs. It's all JD green here.


----------



## Tim457

> A question for the panel …. the legs of this table are 1 5/8" thick. My mortises are 1 1/2" wide (3" wide apron) and ive got them chopped to 5/8" deep. I cant go any deeper or else the ends of my tenons are going to bump into one another inside the mortises. I m worried that the mortises and corresponding tenons aren t deep / long enough. The table isn t really going to hold anything, maybe a plant or something. Am I worried about nothing?
> 
> - chrisstef


I looked it up and Wearing's The Essential Woodworker shows the mortises 1/4 of the width of the leg and offset to the outside so the tenons can be a little longer. So the mortise starts in the middle and goes to 3/4 of the thickness. Then the tenon ends get mitered so they can be as long as possible and have the most glue surface. But yeah, a glued mortise and tenon joint is really strong so no worries really.


----------



## bandit571

IF the tenons want to bump into each other, I usually cut a 45 on the ends of the tenons.


----------



## chrisstef

I thought about 45'ing the tenons myself bandit.

Appreciate the info Tim.

All systems go tonight for tenons.


----------



## jmartel

I did a 45 deg end on the double tenons for my nightstands. Worked out ok.


----------



## Mosquito

Better yet, piss anyone off who ever tries to disassemble it, and M&T your tenons… that way you have to take them out in the correct order


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yo dawg - I heard you like mortises and tenons, so I put mortises and tenons in yo tenons so you can mortise and tenon yo tenons!


----------



## Slyy

Chris and Bill have the right idea I think.

Yeah Terry, hard not to have good job security in our (your former) line of work.

So, left the house this afternoon to get the wife some 7 layer dip making supplies. Damndest thing happened on the way out: driving down the road, see a car from an apartment complex pull out and I notice they do it right in front of on coming traffic. My balls drop for the hit that's coming. BAM! The dummy driver goes flying up over the curb and HITS some old lady walking down the sidewalk and flips the woman up, over and into the road, landing her back head on his back windshield as she's pinwheeling through the air. Needless to say, stopped and rendered aid. Old lady was in and out, couple good gashes but seemed non-immediately life threatened but definitely had some broken leg parts. Taken by ambulance to the local hospital but I imagine she's gonna get a helicopter ride after to my larger Trauma Hospital. Dummy driver (unsurprising) is a slobbering MESS. Hang out to give a report along with a bunch of others then go back to the store and home.

I think I've earned some time with a beer and tools now:


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, good on ya for taking care of her. Any chance of a summary execution of the offending idgit?

edit: it's the Malbec talking, no self censorship at this point


----------



## ToddJB

Exciting day, Jake. How ya like that Elle's Brown?


----------



## Pezking7p

Dangit. Cars are dangerous, people! Glad it sounds like the lady will be OK. Good job helping out Jake.

Jeffy, If you got the cash, get a zero turn. Huge time saver (I mow my 3 acres in about 1.5 hrs) If not, whatever has low hours and a good transmission. Bigger isn't always better, as I learned, because mowing over humps/bumps/hills/grooves is hard with a big deck, and takes some practice.


----------



## summerfi

Speaking of riding lawn mowers, my 88 year old FIL's mower is his pride and joy. It's a big Craftsman. He dreams of summer so he can ride that thing around the yard. He lives in a very small town, and since he no longer drives, he rides the mower down town whenever he needs a haircut or a burger. He washes it, he babies it. A couple nights ago, some SOB sneaked into his shed and stole it. He is nearly deaf, so he never heard them. It pretty much devastated him.


----------



## chrisstef

Props to you jake. I know its your line of work and all but i commend you for those actions. I woulda froze solid, thrown up and then called 911 as i lay fetal in the front seat.

Theres a special place for that scumbag who stole pops mower. In the dead of winter none the less. I hope he gets bhogged in a dark alley.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So sad, story of the mower Bob. I agree re: special place in hell for the scumbag that done the deed…


----------



## CL810

Hope some small town justice finds the thief Bob.

Outstanding WW club meeting tonight at Harper Guitars. Incredible story of pursuing your passion. The most interesting part was he is using automotive finish on the guitars along with aniline dyes. Here's a curly maple, black aniline dye.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Hey jmart. I got this a year or two ago. I read lots of reviews.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cub-Cadet-XT1-Enduro-Series-LT-42-in-18-HP-Kohler-Hydrostatic-Gas-Front-Engine-Riding-Mower-LT42/205617431

It had a lot of features that you normally don't see at this price point. I think it was 2 years ago so that might have changed. It makes pretty dang tight turns though.


----------



## Slyy

BHogged right in the bhog for taking the mower. Hot damn, thievery like that makes my blood boil. Sorry Bob.

Cops were still working the accident, 5 hours later just now as I was driving past.

Pretty guitar, testament to the strength of a great finishing job (and the difficulties there in).

I've got a Honda walk behind now. The FIL is a long time John Deere employee and got us a JX85 before it bit it, not a large property rider but that was a fantastic walk behind.

Todd, Lab tasted and Slyy Aprooved.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's a beautiful guitar. Seriously. Beautiful.


----------



## JayT

> The most interesting part was he is using automotive finish on the guitars along with aniline dyes.
> 
> - CL810


+1 on the beautiful guitar comments. I've heard of several guitar makers that prefer automotive finishes for their instruments. I'm assuming it's due to toughness and durability, plus ease of spraying, but don't know if that is correct. Did the presenter at your meeting talk about the reasons he uses them?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Jake!

That mother-reffer Bob! Hope they find the mower and string up the douche that took it. Fuggin' thieves.


----------



## CL810

Toughness and durability, yes, plus UV protection and speed of finishing. He had one guitar made with curly purple heart. The UV protection is keeping the wood from turning brown. He now can put the finish on a guitar in a few days. It use to take weeks when he used nitro.

I'm going back next week to tune up his band saw. Looking forward to checking out his place some more.



> +1 on the beautiful guitar comments. I ve heard of several guitar makers that prefer automotive finishes for their instruments. I m assuming it s due to toughness and durability, plus ease of spraying, but don t know if that is correct. Did the presenter at your meeting talk about the reasons he uses them?
> 
> - JayT


----------



## JayT

Didn't think of UV, but that makes perfect sense. Thanks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It feels like a guy could get lost in the world of dyes and finishes.

I was grumbling about my job earlier. Found out I was rated one of the top operations managers….and got a bonus that reflected that. I'm not a greedy man, but it feels good when people recognize your work.

Think she faked sick so we could work on her jewelry box?









Hopefully she'll be more gentle than those barbarians fridge is raising.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Aww! Perfect medicine for her.

Glad you got recognition Red.


----------



## jmartel

Damn, Red. Poor girl is sick and you put her in the sweatshop making jewelry boxes. No wonder people think you are a hardass manager.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey, at least she got to stay in her jammies….til she got hide glue all over them.

She's pretty excited about the purpleheart accents (sigh) and the quilted maple top from funBob….lol. Backstory: awhile back Aubrey was asking about some stuff I swapped with Bob, and she misheard my "friend Bob" for "funBob." Now she calls them my funBob saws. It's makes me chuckle so much I can't correct her.

FunBob maple:


----------



## ToddJB

Welp, just got out of the meeting before the meeting. Monday at 9:30 we're going to all be divided up into two rooms. The lucky and the laid off. The invite's will be sent out at 9am telling you which room to go to… it's going to be a bhog show.

Those laid off will then be scheduled meetings throughout the day to discuss separation packages.


----------



## Mosquito

that sounds like a pretty crappy situation… how many people total Todd? It almost seems like the kind of thing that they'd be able to do individually…


----------



## ToddJB

Just shy of 50. They said that they really considered doing it one on one, but they didn't want people going stir crazy waiting to find out.


----------



## JayT

So, guessing pretty much as soon as you see who else is in the room, you'll know, even before they tell you.

That sucks, Todd. Hope you get one of the golden tickets.

There's no good short term result from this kind of thing. Those that are retained still feel bad for those that aren't.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn. Sorry.


----------



## duckmilk

What if you called in sick on Monday?

Our last riding mower was a JD, lasted for about 16 years. But our next will probably be a cub cadet. It's a little cheaper than the JD equivalent.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, paycheck wise, even if I'm handed walking papers I'll have 4.5 months of severance, which is great. But, and it's a big but(t), insurance ends March 1 - and with Lindsay being a consultant - the whole family is on me.


----------



## bandit571

Will be going from this mess..









To stashing everything into this…"mess" 









...Might look a bit better?


----------



## Mosquito

That really sucks Todd, here's hoping for the best…

When we bought a riding mower last year we went with Cub Cadet after [I did extensive] researching. I liked the longer warranty, the frame construction, and the quality seemed to be pretty good. If you have the money, fabricated deck is nice, and for .94 acre I'd probably consider the 46" decks instead. We got a 42", since our yard is only 1/2 an acre, and probably only 60% of that is mowable and it still takes about an hour


----------



## ToddJB

Looks much better, Bandit. Now you just have to avoid spitting your tobacco on the front of this one.


----------



## ShaneA

Do we need to write a letter on your behalf Todd. That would no bhoggin' doubt, ensure you make the cut. Let us know


----------



## chrisstef

Just need a 5 gal bucket with some shavings in it ^

That's lame on the job front Todd. Real lame. Wish ya the best of luck buddy. In either fashion id keep on putting out resumes. With new management pulling that kind of fiasco I'm not sure id want to hang around that much longer. If you aint got the guts to span out layoffs over a few days so that you can speak to everyone individually I cant imagine them being a whole bunch of fun to work for. They might as well send ya a text message with a thumbs up or a thumbs down. Id have a real tough time giving my respect to them.


----------



## jmartel

Looks way better, Bandit. Lots of dovetails.

Sucks, Todd. My wife's company just finished "right sizing", and my company is supposedly going to do a bit more after getting rid of a couple people last fall. Should be contractors/drafters though instead of engineers, so I'll probably be safe, but still. Sucks all around.

When my wife was laid off before, they did it as a big group as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There's probably something about feeling safety in the heard psychological thought behind that vapid method. Clown shoes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If anyone should be laid off it's 7', his dad's put up with him long enough.


----------



## Tim457

Big group firing doesn't seem like a good safety choice. Lots of upset people that know in advance they might get the pink slip.

I'm sure I've said this before, but I'm not the kind of guy that would mow 3 acres, I just don't enjoy it. The most I would possibly mow would be something like 1/2 acre for a recreation area plus a fire break around the house. But since the wife couldn't handle living outside of suburbia, I don't have to worry about more than my 1/4 acre and I still grumble about the hour it takes to mow that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lame Todd. During the recession I got close to be being laid off. Unions have their place, but the seniority thing feels like socialism. The notion that the worst employees might keep their job ahead of me….because they hired out one month before me….made me scratch my head.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ugh, best of luck, Todd. Not going to be a fun day for anyone involved.


----------



## ToddJB

A few folks have secured the bar next door for the whole day. Ha.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looking at the mass cut standpoint from an employer's standpoint: 1) It's less work for HR (give the employees the option of an exit interview - PO'd any probably aren't interested). 2) Savings realized quicker, even vs. drawing it out over a few days. 3) Residual liability gone sooner (see 2). It might also be a bit safer for the employer too if there's a few loose nuts that may have bad intentions from being axed.
At any rate, it's unfortunate and I hope it all works out for the best!


----------



## summerfi

Good luck Todd. Hopefully it's a win-win. Either you keep your job, or you can start a new career as an "old arn" dealer.

Congrats on the recognition Red. That's some nice looking maple. I'm anxious to see what it looks like in the finished project. Signed your friend, FunBob.


----------



## chrisstef

My bosses new puppy just dropped a hot, wet, tar bomb in my office. Fuggin rat.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, that's lame working conditions, Todd. Hope it works out!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! You who cleans it up?


----------



## chrisstef

I cleaned it up. Yes. I put the turd filled trash bag in his office though. Loosely tied at best.


----------



## shampeon

Damn, Todd. Best of luck with that. Dunno why they have to let everyone stew all weekend with anxiety.


----------



## Slyy

> A few folks have secured the bar next door for the whole day. Ha.
> 
> - ToddJB


Those might be the smart ones that get to stay, with that kind of thought process Todd. Man, hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Despite sneaking up multiple passes with a freud quad bit. I rue the day Lat sent me this curly purpleheart…


----------



## 489tad

Todd that's a crappy way of doing things. Best of luck.


----------



## chrisstef

Any hot water baseboard guys out there? Ive got no heat in 6 baseboards and some wicked gurgling going on. Pretty sure it needs to be bled out and refilled. Pretty sure ive got the piping mapped out but i wanna make sure im doin this right.

I think ive got, essentially, 4 zones. 2 upstairs and 2 on the first floor. Pic below are tge 2 floor pipes coming off the boiler. 3/4" lines (red marks) Green circles are the recirculating pumps.










This pic i think is the return to the boiler from the 2nd floor. A 1" line.










The way i understand it is that i:

Shut off boiler (?) 
Shut supply valve off (in pic 1)
Open spigot in pic 1 piping
Drain water until it stops puking
Close spigot
Open supply valve to refill

Talk to me boys.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats brutal red. Stef no likely purpleheart.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, I'm surprised that nice of system doesn't have an auto fill and air purge. They are worth their weight in gold IMHO and they eliminate the worries. If there is air in the loop, it will be at the highest point in the loop and there should be an air cock there. If there are baseboard radiators, check both ends of them and purge the air. It will be like bleeding brake systems…open until no air comes out. Lots of water. Then refill the system supply. 
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

No valves or nothin on the baseboards dank. It may have an auto fill or purge but i wouldnt have a clue where it is to be found. Theres a gang of sh!t down there that i know nothing about unfortunately. Ive always had hot air.

I may have air cocks though. Little cylindrical things with 2 screw off nipples located on an elbow? Theres one on each line but down in the basement just out of the picture. The look like that silver thing behind that gray box in pic 2.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The beader is a much better option. Makin Smitty proud.










Aubrey did end up puking. "Daddy good times" prolly shouldn't have fed her mini corndogs for lunch.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes red. Hope for the best. On a good note, my son only set off one fire extinguisher at daycare and both only spanked one 1 year old at the same time only once today so it may be looking up.

Been wanting to build a panel/ cutting gauge for awhile.


----------



## DanKrager

Those would be good candidates, but I wouldn't expect them to be where they are if they are indeed air nipples. You can spin one open without harm and see what happens…

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Old radiators (pops house) we would bleed without shutting off the water. Is the circulating pump running? Banging noise is air lock, again old radiator. Have you checked out YouTube?


----------



## chrisstef

I can hear the pumps run. I cant be certain as to which one it is but i am getting heat to other parts of the 2nd floor. Both "zones" are tied to the same pump. Im getting the sound of running water through the pipes as well as gurgling.

I did check you tube. Some show them throwing an electric zone valve to wide open. My zone valves are part of a larger computer unit that also serves the hot water heater. Theres not manual operation for it as far as i can see.


----------



## chrisstef

Panel guage is dope fridge.


----------



## jmartel

No help on the baseboard heaters, but gurgling does suggest air in there.

First problem with the house popped up. Subfloor in laundry room has some water damage. Not even going to bother trying to pull up the rest of the flooring to see how far it spread. Cutting it all out and starting fresh tomorrow.


----------



## TheFridge

Trying… so hard… not to run… with gurgling…

I hope that turns out to be the case steffums.


----------



## chrisstef

Im like 95% on air in the line. I had work done a while back and its been a lil noisy since. Progressively worse.

Dont not run with it if ya think youre gonna hurt my feelings fridge


----------



## TheFridge

I'm trying to limit my daily output of gayness.

And I know it's ok to send it your way but I'm doing this for myself.


----------



## Tugboater78

We run a similar heat system on the boat, and like others have said,sounds like air in the lines.
I would expect to have a bleed valve on every level, if not on every fixture. Every fall when we crack the valves and fire up the pumps we end up have to bleed off air, on each level and sometimes on individual fixtures.
Not sure how a home system is plumbed, but ours has a permanent connection to fresh water via a valve. With circ pump running, we will crack the water line open then go to each bleed valve and open till we get a solid stream.

Not sure if that helps…


----------



## Tugboater78

Dodged a speeding ticket/jailtime about 6 years ago..
Last one was in '97

Passed a local sheriff's deputy as he was sitting at an intersection. Was one of the times i fully cracked open the turbo in my SRT. As i passed him the needle was around 5 oclock on my speedo. (160-165mph)
He had no radar and never got chance to pace me, though he caught up when i got behind traffic a couple milea down the road. Never seen someones face so red. He tried to bait me in admitting how fast i was going, i told him i was too busy watching the road to see my speed. I got a warning…


----------



## CL810

You very lucky man Tug.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, warms my heart to see that, it does.

Had a boiler / radiator set up in an old building Dad used to have. There was a bleed / shutoff that we ran hot water through, into a bucket, until the line quit spitting. Didn't shut off water when we did that, so it'd auto refill. No zones, real old system. As long as whatever you open closes again, is there harm in trying?


----------



## Tugboater78

> You very lucky man Tug.
> 
> - CL810


This is true…

Already distributed half… and this is less than half of the 458 boxes my daughter has sold… round 2 next week..









Yay cookies!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had to look at those boxes for a second, I thought it was all ammo.


----------



## chrisstef

How is it the she sold 400+ boxes and i dont see a single purplebox of samoas?? Its impossible. Ohhh. Wait. I zoomed in. 3 cases of said samoas. Thats more like it.


----------



## theoldfart

Well woodworking on hold for a few weeks, 









Broke the thumb in two places, seeing an ortho on Monday. :-(


----------



## chrisstef

What'd you do that for Kevin? Lil tumble on the slopes?


----------



## theoldfart

Yup, did some of the hardest double diamond runs doing telemark and wind up falling on an easy slope. Go figure


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Dodged a speeding ticket/jailtime about 6 years ago..
> Last one was in 97
> 
> Passed a local sheriff s deputy as he was sitting at an intersection. Was one of the times i fully cracked open the turbo in my SRT. As i passed him the needle was around 5 oclock on my speedo. (160-165mph)
> He had no radar and never got chance to pace me, though he caught up when i got behind traffic a couple milea down the road. Never seen someones face so red. He tried to bait me in admitting how fast i was going, i told him i was too busy watching the road to see my speed. I got a warning…
> 
> - Tugboater78


Dang Tug. Good thing the cop was "technology dependent". Back in the old days they would get up above the speed limit and if you were still pulling away they wrote you for what they were going plus. If he made it to 75 (in a 55) and he caught up with you he'd write 75+ in a 55, speeding and reckless driving.

BTW, What did you use to clean the seats after you got away with it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch, Kevin!

That's faster than anything I've come close to, Tug. Can't imagine traveling that fast and trusting myself (or anyone else for that matter) on the roadway.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty, that beader is in the same group as the Stanley jack plane. I don't believe those tools could be improved upon. Excellent.

It was a crazy game of poker last last. My "Bible and Brew" club is a blast. My daughters only instructions was not to bet "the house" ... because she really likes our house.

We just do $20 buy in. take forever playing because we talk too much. Winner takes his wife out. Good people there. I'm going on a fishing trip to Canada with them this summer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Kev. Heal quick.

Good luck Stef.

Beautiful work Fridge! Talented heathen you are, brother.


----------



## terryR

Ouch, Kevin. Hope it doesn't hurt too much!

Dammit, Fridge, from now on when you build stuff, please make TWO of them! Dood, I could trade you a hundred pics of Stef in a bikini for a panel gauge!

Wife trailered her new pony here last night. Has been outside for a couple hours already walking him in circles. She hasn't even opened any of His special brushes or shampoos yet. Looks like more shop time for me!


----------



## WillliamMSP

> This is true…
> 
> Already distributed half… and this is less than half of the 458 boxes my daughter has sold… round 2 next week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay cookies!
> 
> - Tugboater78


Crumble Thin Mints over ice cream, drizzle with hot fudge. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Mosquito

Samoas straight up, or "Caramel Delights" as they seem to be called these days. And Tagalongs.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls. I'll see what I can do terry. Waiting on some countersink for brass to come in.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Samoas straight up, or "Caramel Delights" as they seem to be called these days. And Tagalongs.
> 
> - Mosquito


IIRC, there are a two official bakeries for GS Cookies - one calls them Samoas the other Caramel Delights.

FWIW, Aldi has some Thin Mint, Samoa and Tagalong knock-offs, and they're pretty good (well, I haven't tried the Tagalongs, but the others are good). Aldi - it's not just for chisels anymore.


----------



## 489tad

Kevin that sucks.


----------



## TheFridge

> Kevin that sucks.
> 
> - 489tad


Ditto. Old farts, skis, and liquor do not mix well.

I just saw you had bikini pics of stef. Tradesies are in order.


----------



## chrisstef

Micro bikini. Man fur included.


----------



## theoldfart

Can't do liquor now but the percs are working.

Seeing Stefs man fur would be like using a sledge for anesthesia.

Thinking about zip tying a chisel to my hand so I can work in the shop. Just sitting here sucks, seems I tweeked my back and should as well. It was a spectacular yard sale, debris for twenty yards!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

My favorite Girl Scout cookie is Do-si-dos. How a dry ass peanut butter cookie overtook samoas and thin mints, I'm not sure. I love them though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Too shabby? Think a humble price would get it sold?


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

That's ultra chic right now Smitty. Price it at $1100 and profit.


----------



## TheFridge

> That s ultra chic right now Smitty. Price it at $1100 and profit.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Shabby chic smit-dog.

A buddy just gave me a 20ishx 40ish downdraft table to fix and sell. Twist my arm whydontcha.










And a jet supersaw with a sliding table whenever they get it pulled out and their newer saw in place. At the least I can swap to a newer t-square fence.









With a little BLO. Waiting on some counter sinks to make the knife holder on the head.

Edit: good things come to those who give good handys.


----------



## chrisstef

You got any more of that walnut fridge? My hands are soft. Just sayin.

I think it moves if priced right smitty.


----------



## Slyy

Nice gauge Fridge, how you gonna put a blade on there?

OUCH Kev!!!! That's no good. Any indication if you'd need cut on to make it better?

That's Fast Tug, 105 is about as fast as I've driven, did do 170 riding in a Viper once though.


----------



## TheFridge

Thinking a piece of brass width & height of beam. Screw on left and right. Dado on the end of the beam to hold the blade.

Stef I have one more 5/4 piece the same size of the gauge that I know of and I think terry just claimed it  I'll take a look tomorrow though.


----------



## Tugboater78

My pilot has hired me to make one of these..









Gonna take some figurin..


----------



## TheFridge

Ask him what kind of bubble bath he likes?


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, I'll find out on Monday. I suspect he may want to poke inside, X-ray showed fragments.


----------



## chrisstef

Its mr. bubble or nothin fridge.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Its mr. bubble or nothin fridge.
> 
> - chrisstef


And you always struck me as the pinto beans and Palmolive type…


----------



## terryR

Fridge, you can let Stef have that walnut, bud. No time for me to play with panels and joinery now.

I spent a couple of hours in the next shop yesterday…installed the main service panel and 4 outlets. Unfortunately, I thought I'd save $$ so bought the plastic electrical boxes. Hate them! Too much play. Yeah, I know they tighten down onto the sheathing, but i still don't want them in my shop. I broke 2 of the bhoggers just trying to nail them up without wearing my glasses.

Going to town for metal boxes! And a fancy pair of Klein wire strippers.


----------



## theoldfart

OK, so out of necessity I've developed some adaptive technology.

Velcro for sawing









And rubber bands work well for carving!









Next up, super glue and Gorilla tape


----------



## jmartel

kev, if you get a cast put on you can fiberglass tools onto it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Don is a regular Edward Chisel Hands…


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear of the broken thumb Kev, but nice innovations you came up with for the saw and chisel. Now, what are you gonna devise for wiping?


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, left hand for now.

Jsmart, thinking of embedding rare earth magnets in the cast.


----------



## TheFridge

Sly, like thisum. Just need countersink and polish.



















Terry, I was gonna make you one if you'd like. If not, I'll give stef the "wood".


----------



## chrisstef

Carry on with the gift fridge. Itll take me 3 years before i get to workin it.


----------



## bandit571

That Dresser Project is now in it's new home..









"Working Dryer" had quit this morning, torn belt, busted seal, blew out an idler pulley and melted it….scrapped that dryer. Old Dryer was moved over, hooked up, and tried out….worked like new.


----------



## terryR

Fridge, just give that short shaft to Stef, my friend. Lemme know when you start making REAL panel gauges with long beams. LOL. I mean, look at all my projects that needed long panel gauges from the past year.

Got stepped on by the pony for the first time. Foot is sore, but i'm a little bit smarter now!


----------



## terryR

Wife's fancy pants, and little pony,


----------



## Tim457

> Yup, did some of the hardest double diamond runs doing telemark and wind up falling on an easy slope. Go figure
> 
> - theoldfart


Hah, I did almost the same thing a couple weeks ago, wasn't paying attention and caught an edge right at the bottom of the bunny hill. Well not really the same since black diamond runs in the midwest aren't really, and I only sprained it.

Fridge that gauge is looking sweet. I need to make one of those.


----------



## Pezking7p

Smitty, hate to admit it but you'll fetch a pretty penny for that shabby chic thing.

Dang kev, can't take a break for anything. Keep up the good work!

Cooking lunches/dinner for the week and lifting. Super Bowl gathering at 5 or 6? Go pats.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ouch, OF - gonna have to learn how to be a, uh, lefty for a while, eh?


----------



## WillliamMSP

In a weird twist, woodworking may very well keep me from going to a woodworking tool meet.

The meet is on Sat mornings and my son has Swedish class at the American Swedish Institute (I'd previously posted pics of the interior of the mansion) on Sat mornings. I don't need to be at his class, but I do need the car to drive to the meet, which is on the opposite side of town. We figured he'd be fine with missing one day, but at class yesterday, they started doing some woodworking and he (of course) loved it. Next week is the continuation of the class and he's soooo looking forward to it that I couldn't ask him to skip it. D'oh!


----------



## Mosquito

I know a guy who's planning on going to that meet who has a car ;-)


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ha - that'd be awesome to hitch a ride, but I'm not even sure how long I'm going to want/need to be there. A big part of the trip is to sell off a few extra planes on the community table, so I dunno how long that's going to take. Maybe I'll take you up on it, but lemme see if I can rub a couple brain cells together and figger something out.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Annual Superbowl Chili is simmering (prep pic from last year) -


----------



## chrisstef

Its goin down at casa de stef


----------



## jmartel

I'll be making wings, tater skins, and mozzarella sticks later on. Still hanging out at the house. Finally finished up framing and moving electrical stuff so now I can get to plumbing.


----------



## chrisstef

I rocked your wingy style with a lil twist jmart. Fried at 300 for 12 mins. Sauced em. Let em sit. Fried again for 6 mins at 375 and resauced. Dirty double fried yall!!


----------



## putty

Marinated chicken thighs from the Mexican market, cooked on egg for fajitas
Red color looks spicy but it really isnt
I asked for marinated flank steak but they gave me these instead, my English
must not be too good.


----------



## Mosquito

> Ha - that d be awesome to hitch a ride, but I m not even sure how long I m going to want/need to be there. A big part of the trip is to sell off a few extra planes on the community table, so I dunno how long that s going to take. Maybe I ll take you up on it, but lemme see if I can rub a couple brain cells together and figger something out.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Sounds good, let me know what you figure out. Unless you would have to be there early for the community table stuff (I don't think so) I usually aim for around 9 myself


----------



## jmartel

First week of remodel update:

Got all the framing done and the room reconfigured. Started pulling up the flooring and then found out that the subfloor where the washer drain was had some water damage. I'll replace the whole thing once plumbing is done. Still need to trash the old water heater though.





































And I mounted up the new plumbing manifold. Pretty cool little toy. One dedicated line going to each fixture.


----------



## bobasaurus

That looks like a huge job, j.

I managed to get my anvil mounted properly today. I have this fancy steel stand that the previous owner custom made for another tool (an oscillating spindle sander), it probably weighs a good 100+ lbs on its own. There was angle iron welded around in a square, but the area was too large. So I cut through the welds and removed two of the angle iron pieces. I then cleaned them up, butted them against the anvil, and welded them back down. I set the anvil on a layer of silicone caulk, slightly shimmed one wobbly edge, then hammered the angle iron to bend around the lip of the anvil. Thing is solid now, looking forward to using it without it walking and bouncing around.


----------



## woodcox

She don't look happy at all Terry.

I'd eat that off the floor putty.

Dieting again stef? I thought it looked lite.

Beast mode j.

Damn fridge! Where were you this swap? Nice tool!

This guy is down the street from my mom's place. I hadn't seen him for a couple years, glad we stopped bye.










Bummer Kevin. Don't let it slow you down.

That works Allen.


----------



## TheFridge

> Nice tool!
> 
> - woodcox


I hear that a lot 

Seriously. I don't go good with deadlines cuz I'm a slacker. One day I'd like to participate.

Terry, like a 4 footer?  seriously. I'd be happy to build you one but my selection of purty wood is lacking unless you want maple.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, left hand for now.
> 
> - theoldfart


Broke the last joint on my right index finger back in the 80's, still use my left hand to brush my teeth 



> I asked for marinated flank steak but they gave me these instead, my English
> must not be too good.
> 
> - putty


Corrected it for ya: My Spanish must not be purty good.

That plumbing manifold looks sweet. Bring that water heater down here and we can use it for target practice.

Allen, where's the rest of the picture of the anvil?

Nice elk WC.


----------



## theoldfart

That is a lotta elk WC


----------



## Mosquito

Wife and I were completely uninterested in the Superbowl so we decided to use a coupon and go bowling. Well as it turned out that didn't go so well…. 









All 16 projectors and all 15 TVs


----------



## jmartel

> That looks like a huge job, j.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Bigger once I figured out this weekend how effed up the wiring is. No circuits make sense in this house. The circuit that is for the Microwave for instance, also includes 1 kitchen outlet and 1 outlet in the laundry room. And there's another circuit with just one outlet in the laundry room and nothing else. So, plenty of electrical work to do.



> Beast mode j.
> 
> - woodcox


I do enjoy taking a running leap through drywall.



> That plumbing manifold looks sweet. Bring that water heater down here and we can use it for target practice.
> 
> - duckmilk


I can't get the damn thing to drain right now. I think I'm going to try and push some water in through the valve to see if it clears a blockage for the drain.


----------



## TheFridge

Hahahaha serves you right


----------



## TheFridge

Kevin, I'm gonna vote for amputation and a tool holder installed. I think the recovery time would be much quicker as well.


----------



## woodcox

That was a hell of a game.

Slack is just familiarizing yourself. I know I picked a low pressure first one, season and makers in all. Right. I was sweating it. Those guys, present company alike, are really talented and it was like 15 degrees in the shop for ever. Fun as hell though.

Easy sledge. You plan to ride track any this year?

That bull is notable for his front tine length. Thirds in particular. Trashy in the back if you like that sort of thing. Farm bull, his antlers are light from lack of sap and tree rubbing. A good way to account size and tine count quick on the hoof are his third lengths and only count tines rearward. Uncommon for them to have extras before. Not always is the herd bull the big boy. Often satellite bulls will be bigger and will run together. An epic thing to be in the middle of lemme tell you, highly recommended. They are very preoccupied and noisy during their rut. Our muzzleloader deer season falls on this time and it's awesome to see their battles pan out. They ain't playin.


----------



## chrisstef

Super Bowlvertime was unreal.


----------



## Tugboater78

T11 #3 t17 #4 needed some blade tuning, so testing on some cherry.

Gramps #5c had a few knicks in the blade so it got some love too. Not sure where the knicks came from though. Terry the walnut knob and tote you made for me, lookin good.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Through the middle of the third quarter, I was just disappointed that the game was so lopsided and that it was, by any rational measure, a foregone conclusion. As a Vikings fan, though, I was too familiar with the feeling of momentum and luck both swinging the other way, and I knew exactly what Atlanta was in for once NE got within 8.


----------



## KelvinGrove

FWIW, I gave up on the NFL a while ago. The only thing I would like to see is a means by which both teams could loose.

Spent the time in the shop. The Heir to the Galactic Throne's wall hanging jewelry box is starting to take shape.


----------



## chrisstef

Being a Chiefs fan, I know how you feel Bill. Texting with my buddy at half time, hes saying "were in deep sh!+". And the pats were, but I told him … bad news is that you have to play a perfect game and force at least 1 turnover in the 2nd half. Good news … you've got Tom Brady, so anything's doable. Write it down, take a picture, TB12 is the GOAT. No questions asked. My favorite part was the booing of the Gingerhammer and watching him tuck his tail and walk off stage as everyone blasted him. Deflate that Roger.


----------



## jmartel

I swear, 2" of snow and this city shuts down like it's the snowpocalypse. 5:20 ferry didn't leave until 6:05. People are calling off work, etc. There's literally 2" of snow on the roads. It's not that bad, people. Empty parking lots mean lots of space for donuts, though.

Stef, plus you have the fact that not only does Brady have 5 superbowl rings, but he gets to go home to Gisele. I hate the patriots (mostly the fans), but you gotta give Brady credit where it's due.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. I'm no Pats fan but damn it they just win baby. Gisele is a pretty excellent bonus to have waiting at home too.

It Monday, I'm tired and I don't wanna do nuffin.


----------



## ToddJB

30 minutes until judgement.Cup of coffee and some gangster rap to get head in the right spot


----------



## terryR

We're all with you, Todd.


----------



## JayT

> gangster rap to get head in the right spot
> 
> - ToddJB


So, what, you're gonna pop a cap on someone if you're in the wrong group?

Quick prayer going your way that it will work out whichever way is best for you and the family.


----------



## jmartel

> 30 minutes until judgement.Cup of coffee and some gangster rap to get head in the right spot
> 
> - ToddJB


Fu(k the police comin' straight from the underground… Good times with some classic NWA.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, good luck but you are better than they are!

Loved that game, old guys rule!

I do have some color


















Now it's all Patriot Blue









About six weeks and maybe a removable cast in a few weeks. We are supposed to be skiing in Quebec staring the 19'th :-(


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - Id go with "Whats Beef" from Biggie. "Beef is when ya roll no less than 30 deep. Beef is when ya moms aint safe up in the streets. Beef is when ya need 2 gats to go to sleep. Now whats beef."

or "Kick in the Door" .... "They shady we get shady. Dress up like ladies and burn em with dirty .380's."

Good luck Todd.

Ouch Kevin. Heal up brother.


----------



## Tugboater78

Workin on tht bathtub thingy..

Shavings everywhere


----------



## Slyy

Bench looks like it's getting flat Justin.

Todd kee us a pace, best of luck getting the good room.

Fridge setup looks solid, started a panel gauge myself a while back and need to do something similar to finish it out.

Congrats on no surgey Kev, though honestly, I was hoping you'd go full Borg with it:


----------



## Tugboater78

Bench is pretty flat, workin on a pine 1x atm


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Good luck Todd. I hope no news is good news.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dang it, Todd. Why you leaving us hanging? Hope all is well.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry Pez, I know it's a tough day for you, sorry for my insensitivity. I got handed my walking papers.

It should all work out though. I got 4.5 months of severance headed my way. And they extended the insurance from ending at the end of this month to ending at the end of March. So as long as I have something in place by April Fools it will just be like getting a nice little bonus.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Todd. 4.5 months of severance is pretty darn good though. I want to say my wife got like 3 or 4 weeks. With any luck you will only be out like a month and can get some good shop time in while you're waiting to start.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That stinks, time to start dealing in old iron! I missed a good running Powermatic 220 this morning that only went for $420 because the stupid tablet locked up. It was only three hours away too.


----------



## chrisstef

Effin hell that sucks Todd. Sorry bro.


----------



## terryR

sorry to hear that, Todd.
I hope you find something better!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm sorry Todd.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Sorry to hear, Todd. Here's to making the best of an opportunity for change. Onward and upward, man.


----------



## ShaneA

Good luck Todd. I bet if you still had your man bun…they would have kept you on. Apparently that is the "in thing" for bankers.


----------



## putty

Todd, that insurance will be taxable!

Good luck


----------



## CL810

Good luck Todd! In a little bit I bet you're thinking it was the best thing to happen to you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry to hear that, Todd. Like it's been said, hope it turns into an overall POSITIVE for you soon.


----------



## JayT

Sorry to hear, Todd, though I also think it will work out for the best in the long term. Them extending the insurance for an extra month is very helpful.

If all else fails, there seems to be a good demand for competent flooring and kitchen contractors.

Too soon? I feel like it might be too soon. :-(


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, the news does suck. When my wife position was eliminated she was able to retire with a years severance. We looked at it as a bonus as well. 
Hope your search is fruitful and quick. The up side is more family time.

Just another aside on my injury; my buddy got hurt twenty minutes later. His ski prereleased and landed on top of it. A lot of blood and thirty plus stitches! Two old damaged buzzards in the back of a Subaru!


----------



## 489tad

Todd your a good man and good things will come. Enjoy the family time.


----------



## DanKrager

I was pushin' for ya Todd, but they didn't listen. Hope you can look back on this with an appreciation for what it did for you, and that something better comes your way.

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Well thts kinda disheartening Todd, wish ye luck to finding a new way to trade time for money!


----------



## Slyy

[removed by admin]


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. It'll all shake out. We're actually going to take off this Friday for two weeks to Ohio and Pennsylvania. Needed to get back to see family - this is as good of an excuse as any. Then I'll hit the pavement hard looking for the next thing.


----------



## Tim457

Sucks Todd, hope it works out for the best. Good for the extra month of insurance. You can of course always COBRA for two arms and three legs each month. Unless something has changed with Obamacare, it used to be a good idea to COBRA so that you could have no coverage gaps and not have to worry about pre-existing conditions.

Edit: Jake, the Madonna and child picture in the background makes that even funnier.


----------



## Brit

Sorry to hear that Todd. Stay positive and go get 'em. There's something out there for you my friend.

Sometimes these things work out for the best. I once worked for a company who were about to make a round of redundancies and they kept us hanging on and hanging on to find out who was going and who was staying. I got so fed up with it that I took a day off and went for an interview with a competitor who offered me a job on the spot at almost twice the salary. Needless to say I accepted. When my existing employer eventually told me that I would be one of people they were going to keep, I told them to stick it and keep one of the people who they were going to get rid of. Boy that felt good. The point is though that had they not put me in that position, I would probably never have gone looking for another job. I hope you find something better too.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, sorry to be insensitive but I was fearing the worst with no response all day 

Ive been through it once and I will say it worked out for the best (very cliche I know). My best advice is to keep up with what the other people are doing to help out with finding recruiters or opportunities. Enjoy the fam time!!


----------



## duckmilk

Todd, sorry for the job loss, but here's hoping it will be a positive thing in the end.
About the delay, I just figured the reserved bar was where you were 

Glad there was no surgery Kev. Beware of the end of your thumb sticking out of that cast. Hurts like he!! when you bang it into something. (Voice of experience here) Learned how to brush your teeth and write left-handed yet?


----------



## Mosquito

Bummer Todd, sorry to hear it.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah pez you insensitive bastard. Well Todd, good luck with everything and I hope you don't have to shave the man bun for your next job.

I'm lying. I totally anti bun.

I'm starting to think old people and ski slopes don't mix


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, he landed on it just below the knee. Huge triangular gouge.

Duck, I have experience with the exposed thumb/big toe thing. Brushing lefty is a challenge.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ big toe / thumb hangin out. Now its not only first thing in the morning huh.

This one goes out to you Todd ….


----------



## jmartel

Well my trusty old Dewalt corded drill decided to start bhogging the bed. Trigger isn't working very well. Tried cleaning the contacts to see if that would help, nope. Still very intermittent that it actually works when you pull the trigger. Decided enough was enough and brought home some shiny new tools.










Figured I might as well get with the times and get a 20v set with an impact driver.

Needless to say, not much got done tonight with the impromptu Home Depot trip. Got a piece of ply mounted so I can route the pex to the manifold cleanly, but that's about it.


----------



## woodcox

Damn Todd. It blows I know. When my shop folded two weeks before xmas '14, I took off till the next April for part time little pay that turned full time. I'm now back to in another shop doing well again. Kitty is full, kid is spoiled and we're thinking of a vaca with big mom's while she's able. Better will come for you, enjoy your time and family. I'll have a beer and a blintz for you later dude. You do the same.

My little stash of walnut is just asking for it soon. I like the skirt stef.


----------



## CL810

Any recommendations on a tile saw? Bathroom and kitchen redo then done.


----------



## bandit571

Get the one at Harbor Freight….and it was on sale over the weekend….


----------



## ShaneA

You can get by with a pretty entry level saw for a job or two. Will there be glass or metal tile involved? Just like woodworking, a nice blade really helps. If it will be ceramic or natural stone…those are easier to cut. Just make sure it has the capacity for the tile you plan on using.


----------



## jmartel

I was thinking about getting this one from HF. With coupon I think they are about $190

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-in-25-hp-tilebrick-saw-69275.html

Lots of good reviews. And if it lasts long enough to finish the 2 bathrooms and kitchen, I'm sure I can sell it for $100.


----------



## TheFridge

Used an older version of that tile saw. It worked. Was well worth it for oddcuts and stone.


----------



## Hammerthumb

To bad your not closer Andy. I have about 50 saws and could lend you one.

Computer monitor took a bhog this morning. Mailbox key at the office no longer works, so I can't get my swap item. Office girl turned in the wrong submittal samples for a job so I got chewed out for that by the GC. Can't use stamps.com to get my mail out due to computer, so I now have to go to Post Office.

F Tuesday's. I might just go home and start over.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope it gets better for you Paul.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Paul, just go home and stay. There is always Wednesday.

So…after you all basically convinced me to look at moving the shop to the basement. I got to looking around the webz at basement finishing and framing. I have no water/humidity issues. I do however, have poured concrete walls. I would like to be able to use the wall space to hang cabinets/storage. I see all these people on Youtube putting up foam board, insulation, vapor barriers and whatnot on their walls. Initially I was thinking I would just frame up a few exterior walls and hang some OSB type material on it. No insulation and vapor barrier. Just 2×4 with a treated base pate. Should I be thinking about doing it "right" as that may give me, or someone else better options in the future? Or just take the easy, cheap way out?


----------



## ToddJB

Hopefully it's a short term office, but it's set up nonetheless.


----------



## duckmilk

I would go with the cheap and easy Shane. Put the OSB up with screws. If you ever see a circumstance that would require changes, you can just unscrew the sheets and make changes.


----------



## duckmilk

I moved my office to my shop Todd.


----------



## JayT

Do it right, Shane. There is most likely moisture coming through the concrete, even if it's not causing a problem because it dissipates. Put a wall up and trap that little bit of moisture and it's going to cause issues as it builds up and invades the wood. Insulation is optional, though I would do it for sound absorption, if nothing else, but I would consider vapor barrier a necessity.

If you don't want to go through the work or expense, another option is to just Tapcon French cleats to the concrete to be able to hang all kinds of cabinets, tills and other storage.

So, Todd, breakfast is coffee, bagel and resume?


----------



## bandit571

And coat the bare concrete in Drylock.

1×2 sleepers, tapcon to the walls with a vapour barrier between the wall and the wood. 16" on centers. Then add the wall covering of your choice over that. Keep the wall covering off the floor, to allow any drips from the vapour barrier to escape.


----------



## woodcox

what blocks radon? For a shop, what bandit said. And something pleasant to look at. Smitty's place looks pretty good.

Not what I was thinking about but it will do. I needed a man stuff cup for the dresser. Then I will probably be needing it next Tuesday. I failed last year. 









Fill with sweet and sparkly stuff, yeah?


----------



## Pezking7p

Shane: I would (maybe) paint the walls, then tapcon the french cleats on a wall or two for storage. KISS.

Woody, nice bowl! I think you've got it right. Chocolate and jewelry.


----------



## Hammerthumb

After reading prior posts, I would like to apologize for my mini rant. Seems others are having more problems than my minor issues. Hope you find something soon Todd. Hope you get better OF.

I did get a larger monitor out of the deal!


----------



## chrisstef

What pez said is what ive done. Paint em while. Mount your electrical and gang cleats when needed. Just have a good hammer drill.

Radon comes out of bedrock woody. I believe its a vapor that cannot really be blocked but needs to be vented / exhausted. Up here theyll cut out a chunk of slab, dig it down a bit, install stone and a 4" pvc pipe with an in line fan. If it were my shop, id just open the door / window once in a while.


----------



## duckmilk

Getting your a$$ chewed is frustration enough. At least you have a nice monitor to look at tools.

I do agree with those above that suggest a moisture barrier on the walls, paint or whatever would be easy. When I laid my wood floor on concrete, I painted the concrete with Thompson's water seal then laid treated furring strips on that. But, the original floor did have some sweating issues in high humidity.


----------



## Slyy

Radon is one of those scary things that there's limited things you can do about, except maybe not have a basement.
Do believe it's the second leading cause of lung cancer in the US. They make detectors but I think they are pretty pricey.

Got a carbide scraper to try it out on rust removal for cast iron tool tops. Several on OWWM site seem to like it, we shall see.


----------



## bobasaurus

Todd, I wish you the best. I guess you could go pro with such a nice woodworking shop, but it would be hard work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Andy, I opted for a more brand name MK Diamond saw. Smaller one like this. Got it factory reburbished for $200ish. More cash, but it's done all my tile jobs, and most of my friends and inlaws for the past decade. It's a good'un.

So, I have this neighbor down the street who said he had some walnut boards from a tree he had cut down 20 years ago. Cleaned him out today. Prolly shouldn't tell ya'll what I paid for the 11 slabs and then some.


----------



## theoldfart

We had an in floor vent system installed for radon. Dropped the reading to near 0.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Also got a guy coming over this afternoon who owns a woodmizer. Things are lookin' better in the Boonies.


----------



## Slyy

Most excellent score Red!


----------



## bigblockyeti

When I bought my home I paid a home inspector which I didn't really think I needed but he did test for radon and while it was low, it was just enough that it was recommended that something be done about it. Money well spent as the former home owners paid for the mitigation system which was ~ 3 times the cost of the inspection. As an added bonus whenever we opt for something a little bigger I don't have to worry about radon issues piping up when we sell.


----------



## chrisstef

Snow day


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!

Hiya spud!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Work plans or home plans?


----------



## CL810

Thanks guys!


----------



## chrisstef

Letting him run the calculator on some work plans yeti. Just doing a couple budgets from home. No real liability on my end so much less concentration is required.

Thats clean livin red. Living in land of walnut dont hurt either. Them slabs are beefcake. Nary any sapwood too.

Radon mitigation systems run about $1500 up here. You might be able to get the disks they use to test for it from your local health dept Shane.


----------



## terryR

Ooooh, love the wide walnut.

Stef, send that kiddo to me, I need a few 12 gauge wires pulled underneath our home. I've got a cool purple helmet He can wear (and have!) with a light mounted to it, and he will love it! Of course, he may love it so much that you'll need to buy a helmet and light of your own and start caving on the weekends! 

Just scored a $54 LED shop light…update coming…


----------



## chrisstef

Terry. This is my son were talkin about. He's got his own helmet. Lick one little window and youre labelled for life.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm looking for another project manager Stef. Did you train him well?


----------



## Pezking7p

Demo Jr is a cute little bugger.

Heckuva fine walnut haul. Lolled at "in the boonies". Haven't been there since 2013. Kinda makes me a bit wistful.


----------



## chrisstef

Hes probably a little soft for a PM Paul. A business development gig may be better suited. He'll make ya laugh but rarely instill and fear in ya.

Sounds like were finally gonna get real snow. Callin for 8-12" on thursday. Hopefully this isnt the opening of the flood gates.


----------



## terryR

bhog, NOW i can find my glasses in under a minute!


----------



## KelvinGrove

The kind of stuff that makes my day… at least it is going through now so I don't have to sit up all night and watch it….


----------



## ToddJB

Fun pic, Stef.

I think radon is a bunch of hooey. I wouldn't worry about it, Shane.

Look at these smoking vs non-smoking charts - https://www.epa.gov/radon/health-risk-radon#head

You are going to die from something - likely cancer if you live long enough not to be killed by something else - doesn't matter if that cancer was radon induced or something else induced. If you mitigate your radon, great, another cancer will kill you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd's all sunshine and puppies.


----------



## Slyy

> Todd s all sunshine and puppies.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


A regular pumper of the stuff T.

Took the dogs he on a walk around the new neighborhood, record high today for February.
The fat a$$ corgi is done.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Geez Jake. You make him carry the weights also?^


----------



## woodcox

Sorry for the spotty pic. Could 3/8 or 1/4 wedge dowels be substituted for the no 8 screws through the rail into the legs? Nothing against hiding them but concerned if wedged dowels would be adequate here. They have the top attached with screw blocks and I know the rail needs to be solid.


----------



## chrisstef

You could rip an angled dado in the underside of the top to accept the apron / skirt piece and then dowel it to let it move. I dont like screws there. Whats that top gonna do to that apron when it expands and the screws are holding that apron tight.


----------



## Tugboater78

Well Lost Art Press has open doors this saturday, i am hoping i can make the 40 min drive and maybe buy a book or 3. Crossing my fingers..




























Test board.. i think i have it figured out..


----------



## Tugboater78

Out with the old…









In with the new…









Wife got me the M12s after hearing me say something about how the DWalts wear me out after long use. Caught them on sale…

damn she is a keeper


----------



## chrisstef

I love my little M12. Unless I'm driving 3" deck screws. Nice set tugger.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I have some 10.8v little Makitas that handle just about any shop type project. They are just so handy, and easy to use.


----------



## Tugboater78

My DWalts have drove many a deck screw, drywall screw, etc. They have remodeled my house, built my ahop, etc. And still have plenty to do, the m12s will sty in the shop, save my wrists for more entertaining uses.


----------



## JayT

I use M12 for everything cordless-currently at 7 tools and counting. Haven't found anything I normally do that they can't handle-even 3" screws. I wouldn't want to drive them all day with M12, but the impact works fine for the times I need it. If needing more oomph, then it's time to go corded. Don't own a single 18V/20V tool anymore. Had a 18V Dewalt circular saw that I sold and replaced with an M12 Fuel Circular saw for breaking down sheet goods.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cute dead corgi pooch.


----------



## Tugboater78

Couple of doe's feet…. some more scrap repurposed


----------



## jmartel

Gotta love Corgis.

Managed to get 3 of 17 water supply lines run last night. Huge pain in the ass when the coil gets tangled all in itself.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I need to find a safety vest that fits him. The one I gave him is like a cape and he loves it.










A little clean up after the repair.


----------



## ShaneA

Kids…and Tony, love capes.


----------



## terryR

So, why all the love on a 12v cordless driver? Teach me!


----------



## bigblockyeti

They're light, compact, cheap and pretty capable performing most shop tasks. I'm still hanging onto most of my old 14.4 & 18 volt Milwaukee stuff, still trying to decide which brand to jump into for the 12V tools as that will eventually lead to more tools of higher capacity when my current stock is completely dead.


----------



## chrisstef

What Yeti said.


----------



## terryR

light weight sure sounds good.

I have a Makita drill and driver, but one is always across the road in the shop when I could use it in the home. Or next shop. Have seriously considered another, but the cost of Makita 18v stuff is quite high. Thanks for showing me another tool i need!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Paul!!

You know it Shane! Capes give me better traction.


----------



## Hammerthumb

SuperTony!^


----------



## chrisstef

PPE Paul is what they call him.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Paul. Does he like trains? I might have some fun stuff for him.

Dang grey Iowa winters wear on me. Think this is the first time I got to see my handy work in the sun.










Friends here think I should put it in the Iowa State Fair. Don't know that it's that nice.


----------



## terryR

An exceptional piece, Red. I sure wish we lived closer together cause we would put money in yer pocket for more festools. We need furniture badly.

Shop question: how do you guys run 240v to a tool in the middle of the shop? In my current shop it drops from the ceiling. Never been an issue, but my knees don't want to work on a ladder if I can be talked out of it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do you play Stairway on that guitar BRK?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Terry, if the slab is already poured your option are pretty limited. I've already been designing my next shop in my head despite having no immediate plans to move. I'll be running all dust collection and power in the floor. You could run a cord across the floor inside a cord protector but tripping over it I suspect would get old quick.


----------



## chrisstef

Freebird!


----------



## Hammerthumb

> PPE Paul is what they call him.
> 
> - chrisstef


Nah. They just call me Boss. Boss is always the guy on site wearing PPE and golf shirts.

He does like trains Red. Whatcha got?


----------



## chrisstef

And white plastic hard hats 

At least get the kid a bridge hat for cryin out loud!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Very nice Red - looks awesome.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'll hook ya up with some goodies Paul. I'm still owe ya for that awesome chisel.

Thanks Terry. My next build is gonna need to be shipped to Seattle. Wedding gift for my cousin. Not looking forward to the freight cost/options. A hindrance to this craft.

No stairway or free bird. lawlz. My son requests Sweet Home Alabama all the time. I play it ok. Most everything I play is folksy. Bob Dylan, the Band. Christian stuff like Caedmans Call, Bebo Norman. Back in college I used to lead worship and play in coffee shops. My love for music surpasses my talent…. which lead me back to woodworking.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, look at Fastenal for shipping. Seems like the dudes in the old arn world who ship stuff pretty much only use Fastenal


----------



## terryR

Thanks, yeti. I guess I'll drop power from above…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Or you could just deliver it Red. If we schedule it right, I can fly up for an office visit and then we can go raid Jmart's new digs and drink all his beer.

Looking forward to the kids toys Red.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Good stuff Paul. Does he like trains? I might have some fun stuff for him.
> 
> Dang grey Iowa winters wear on me. Think this is the first time I got to see my handy work in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends here think I should put it in the Iowa State Fair. Don t know that it s that nice.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I really like it. I'd put it in the show fo sho.


----------



## jmartel

> My next build is gonna need to be shipped to Seattle. Wedding gift for my cousin. Not looking forward to the freight cost/options. A hindrance to this craft.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Can't you just toss it on a train heading this way since you work for the railroad?



> Or you could just deliver it Red. If we schedule it right, I can fly up for an office visit and then we can go raid Jmart s new digs and drink all his beer.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I'll put up a tent in the backyard for you guys. There's a distillery and a bunch of wineries on the island too, if you guys want to pretend to be fancy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Lawlz.

In reality I would love to go to my cousins wedding and deliver it in person, but man it's expensive to take a family on a trip like that. Plus, last time I went to Seattle, it had the worst traffic I'd ever seen. My tender heart can't take it.

Princess purpleheart installed.


----------



## TheFridge

The books tie it all together red.

Terry, I'd have to vote for a drop for the ceiling.

Got me some metal countersinks in. The proper angle and everything. Don't know why I waited this long.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> In reality I would love to go to my cousins wedding and deliver it in person, but man it s expensive to take a family on a trip like that. Plus, last time I went to Seattle, it had the worst traffic I d ever seen. My tender heart can t take it
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Every time I go to Seattle it's the worst traffic I ever seen!


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, I have one cord for all my 220V machines except the dust collector. I find it more troublesome to move around than tripping over it. 
Since your crete is still pretty green a groove to the area is very doable. A two level groove, deep in the center for the SO cord and shallow on either side for the steel cover plate. 
Overhead is OK if you can find a corner of your saw area that the drop won't interfere. Right hand back side seems to be a good option.
You may have to suck it up and climb if you get serious about dust collection. I'm trying to find a welder I can afford to build a 20' folding boom (like a forearm--two 10' sections) to hold the 8" DC main tube with a 6"x 4" wye at the outboard end. That will cover the entire heavy machine area.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Traffic can be bad here. Depends on where and what time of day. It's not as bad as NYC or LA though. Probably comparable to DC metro area. I'm just glad I mostly don't have to deal with people trying to run me and my bike over anymore.


----------



## TheFridge

I might considered renting a concrete saw and going to town ter bear. Decisions decisions.


----------



## chrisstef

Teds greedy power bottom ex boyfriend's movin in on that hustle


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah it's just like a home warranty. A ripoff.


----------



## Mosquito

I've not had very good luck with eBay purchases lately… Had a miterbox poorly packed and broken on arrival, and went through a month long ordeal with a UPS shipping claim, and all that crap, and by the time it was all said and done the other leg was broken on the miterbox too.

Then I had something else that I ordered 2, and only received one, still waiting for that one to get resolved, and today I had something else that they shipped to the wrong address (they switched 2 of the numbers around when they wrote it on the shipping label)... hopefully I an stop by tomorrow and see if they have it/will give it over… they're a few houses down, but I didn't realize it was delivered today until a little bit ago, and didn't want to drop by this late… Ugh lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

Opinions on how to sand this cove? I did it by hand and it took forever, there's got to be a better way. I looked at sanding balls that you can put in a cordless drill but without having tried one first it looked like a long shot.


----------



## TheFridge

I always vote for balls.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Walked right into that one.


----------



## woodcox

I dig the howitzer. Nice yeti. I see a lot of hand work there, sorry I got nuttin.


----------



## TheFridge

That's a howitzer? Ohhhh…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wasn't my intention to make it look like that, just thought putting the cheese slicer in the middle would be boring and on the tangent would allow me to use more creative wood without wasting it. Yeah, it was a lot of hand work but it turned out better than I thought it would.


----------



## chrisstef

10-16" of snow. 30mph winds and wind chills around 0. Ill be on the couch if ya need me.

HF sells those balls. I use em to clean up rusty tools. I bet theyd work yeti skettis.


----------



## TheFridge

It's got some really nice lines. Very pleasing to the eye. Actually male genitalia wasn't what I that until cox said something.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> 10-16" of snow. 30mph winds and wind chills around 0. Ill be on the couch if ya need me.
> 
> - chrisstef


Sometimes it is hard to beat a day on the couch watching an old movie. Unless it changes this might be a no snow winter in Chattanooga.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sexy DT's BRK.

Snow sucks.

Woodcox is a proponent of thrust cut cheese.

Wynona has a big brown beaver, Les told me and then I saw it. I'm a believer.


----------



## chrisstef

Not that you can hear a picture but … Thunder snow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uhhg! Glad you don't need to be out in it.


----------



## chrisstef

Not until it all wraps up and the snowblower medley starts. Carhartt weather.


----------



## jmartel

No one out west here believes me when I talk about Thundersnow.

Feel like a drowned rat this morning. Most rain I've seen here in a while. Usually it just sprinkles constantly. This was a downpour.

Still warming up from the dive last night. 44 deg and a decent current to throw everything off. I'm looking forward to Hawaii next week and diving in 80 deg water.


----------



## AnthonyReed

To be fair, no one back east believes you either JSoggy.


----------



## bandit571

This turned into about 3-4" during the rest of the day..









View out the kitchen window. Supposed to hit into the 50s tomorrow….

Hope all of that white crap will just "Fade away.."


----------



## jmartel

Ouch. You cut me real deep, Tony.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> No one out west here believes me when I talk about Thundersnow.
> 
> - jmartel


And we had some folks in this area who got to see green lightning for the first time a few weeks ago. Snow storm moved in just about dark so you could really see the color.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> To be fair, no one back east believes you either JSoggy.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Score

Tony 1

JMart 0

Stand by for round two!


----------



## DanKrager

I've never seen green lightning! That must be awesome.

DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I ve never seen green lightning! That must be awesome.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


It's caused by refraction through the ice crystals… the same thing that makes the sky look so green when it is going to hail.

And today's "well crap, there is one we didn't think of" moment.

We have phones all over campus…. Red phones in classrooms so professors can report problems, blue light phones in parking lots so that people can report trouble even if their cell phone is dead, and emergency phones on all of the elevators (56 of them)

It is not possible to call the red phones or blue light phones from off campus. If you do, you get the "you have reached a number that is out of service" message.

It is, however, possible for someone in say Pakistan to use a robo caller to call an elevator phone in say…the library… and attempt to sell Viagra to the the Assistant Dean.

Tomorrow, that will not be possible any more.


----------



## CL810

Funny!


----------



## WillliamMSP

> It is, however, possible for someone in say Pakistan to use a robo caller to call an elevator phone in say…the library… and attempt to sell Viagra to the the Assistant Dean.
> 
> Tomorrow, that will not be possible any more.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


So where's he going to get his Viagra from now?


----------



## chrisstef

Easy Bill. Find the kid thats got the Adderall. Hes probably got coke and oxys too. No weed though.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> No weed though.
> 
> - chrisstef


Gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## TheFridge

You kill a man in the heat of battle and your a hero.

You kill a man in the heat of passion and you're a murderer.

You put a single weiner in your mouth and youre a cacksucker for life.

Wiser words were never spoke.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Everyone loves coke.

Fridge apparently loves the tonsil tickle.


----------



## chrisstef

Kill em all and youre a god. (Dave mustaine voice) ^^


----------



## Tugboater78

Guess it just needs a few coats of spar urethane.. soaking up some oil atm


----------



## chrisstef

12-14". 
Snowblower crapped out. 
Gotta pay the plow man. 
No school again for lil buddy tomorrow. 
Ugh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get him drunk.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Im gettin close T.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm not as subject to heaps of snow like you are and I have two snow blowers just in case one of them goes union on me. They aren't the big 2-stage machines so they don't take up too much space nor do they cost what the bigger ones do (bought both used anyway). Hopefully your little estimator is able to get out and have some fun in the snow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's a lot of snow to scoot, cool sunset.


----------



## duckmilk

> Wasn t my intention to make it look like that, just thought putting the cheese slicer in the middle would be boring and on the tangent would allow me to use more creative wood without wasting it. Yeah, it was a lot of hand work but it turned out better than I thought it would.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Oh, howitzer is what you call a cheese slicer? Sorry Yeti, I had to read down to find out what you built there. Looks very cool. To be honest, when I first looked at the picture, I didn't see there was a groove and thought of a toilet seat with a magazine platform attached. Honestly I'm not trying to be snide or anything, that is just what my demented brain conjured up 

I've never seen the lightning from thunder snow, but (in the rare times we have snow) I have heard it. Or, is it snow thunder?

Stef, did they find Tommy's jersey in the dirty laundry yet? Hard to believe anyone could have snatched it with all those people around.


----------



## chrisstef

I havent really been following the jersey saga duck but i agree that its pretty crazy someone was able to lift it. Gonna be a tough sell.

Cleaning up some tapers


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stoked…


----------



## WillliamMSP

That's pretty sweet Smitty.


----------



## DanKrager

Now that's what I'm talking about….a real mortiser!

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's all there, it works too! Absolutely no markings on it whatsoever though, so exactly who made it and when it a huge question. Oh, but the bit is a tapered Greenlee, 3/8".


----------



## woodcox

Nice work tug.

You can have the snow stef. High fifties here since Tony left.

One of my pine legs went all kinds of wonky after tapering. Really straight grain but it took a turn. Really added to the futzing time.

Amazing grab smitty.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A toilet seat with an integrated magazine holder, that's brilliant and I would be able to use it way more often than a cheese slicer! I know what my next project is going to be.


----------



## TheFridge

Your own toilet seat countered to you would be awesome.

Smitty, that thing screams hubris.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OWWM says it might be a Parks (?) but I can't find an article or ad for it.

Thanks fellas, I need to see how Mos is getting along with his!


----------



## Mosquito

Wow Smitty, that's a hell of a lead screw sticking out the top of that mortiser!

I bet you get yours put back into regular action before I do… lol Mine is still mostly in this state:


----------



## bigblockyeti

I remember in football the mouth pieces had to be boiled, let cool for a few seconds then bite down to make it fit perfect. Even if I could find a piece of thermal set rubber the size of a toilet seat and get it up to over 200° there's no way in hell I'm setting my naked derrière on it! I can really think of any way that I'd be comfortable generating a form fitting negative to make a matching custom toilet seat from.


----------



## TheFridge

You could always do a butt casting and use lamp black to get the fit perfect.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Found it.










Mine's a later model though. "Parks Ball Bearing Machine Co." in Cincinnati OH. And they offered a tenoning attachment!










Mos, it's up a running. Needs a better base (wood skids) and some more cleaning, but it's ready for work. Yours needs a bunch of attention! Ack! Full restore underway?


----------



## theoldfart

Aw Smitty, she's beautiful.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Smitty! Congratulations on the addition and thanks for sharing it.

Woodcox glad you're thawing a bit, sorry to have brought the deep freeze on you.

Looks nice Stef, cool shot again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks even better not laying on the floor Tony. (thanks for the photo fix)! Wish I could find the tenoning tool that was an option for it once upon a time. But we all know the chance of that happening is None and None.


----------



## JayT

Smitty, can I spring for you to go on vacation to San Antonio and visit ADN for a few days to check out his planes?

Don't pay any attention to the fact that while you are gone, I will be pulling a U-Haul up to your house and emptying out most of the shop.

Love that mortiser!


----------



## chrisstef

Full on drool fest here Smitty. What a beaute!

Its crazy here today. Roads are still a mess. No school for anyone. We've got 3 kids and a puppy in the office today. Nathan's sprinting around the place like its a track meet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They can't run fast when they are full of bourbon.


----------



## theoldfart

And Stef, more snow coming!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The challenge I have now that the mortiser is here: clearing a footprint for it. It'd store a helluvalot easier if it were in a box, like Mos' mortiser, alas… Gotta review Roy's videos. I've seen him use his mortiser (I think) three separate times, and in one he pre-drilled a hole to move things along. That seems necessary, so the waste has a place to go. Oh, and sharpening the bit is it's own new kind of challenge. (EDIT: It's The Shaker's Bend episode, around the 14min marker.)

We got all of 1/4" of snow this week, first time the ground has been white all season. Kinda jealous of the accumulation y'all have, Stef.

Appreciate the offer JayT, really I do. But I couldn't help noticing your second sentence so I'll pass. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

I know OF. Not much but enough that ive gotta get my snowblower up and going again tonight. Hopefully its just bad fuel.


----------



## ssnvet

58,000 posts and I'm just discovering this thread. Yah, I'm right on top of it. I guess I missed it because I swore off the "off topic" section to avoid getting sucked into the political rants.

But if we're talking "state of the shop" then I'm pretty psyched about my latest score…










~ 8 years old, but lightly used… A good friend is selling his home and liquidating his shop. All PM tools and he gave me first dibs. This was the only one I really needed and could afford… $300 to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Wow!!! (on the jointer, awesome pickup!)


----------



## Hammerthumb

No political rants on this thread. There might be some argument whether Crocs should be worn in the shop though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

BTW nice score on the jointer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There's an argument *for* wearing crocs? Hmm.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm now a firm believer that if there's snow on the ground there are tools to be had and the rest of us are screwed. I saw a jointer like that on Craigslist for 1100 and it sold.

Ease off on the crocs. It's ok as long as they're in your teams colors.


----------



## JayT

> Ease off on the crocs. It s ok as long as they re in your teams colors.
> 
> - TheFridge


So yours are rainbows?


----------



## ssnvet

I managed to finagle a deal for the jointer.

My friend wanted $900 for the Jointer and $1,200 for a PM 15" planer, but offered to discount both by $300 for me. I brought him a buyer for the planer happy to pay $1,200 so he applied the planer discount to the jointer, now double discounted to $300. Win-win-win…. all three parties walked away very happy.

I don't really do crocs, as I prefer my footwear to actually stay on my feet :^)


----------



## WillliamMSP

300 bucks? What an awesome score.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> There s an argument *for* wearing crocs? Hmm.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Word.


----------



## chrisstef

Homerun Matt!

Don't listen to fridge. Ever. Team colors, murals of supermodels, it don't matter. No crocs.


----------



## Tim457

> Cleaning up some tapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Solid work, did you use a taper jig or freehand?

Smitty, that's awesome, especially in good shape instead of a ground up resto to get it working.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## chrisstef

I went freehand on the bandsaw and cleaned em up with hand tools Tim. First time tapering legs that thin. 1 5/8" at the top. 3/4" at the bottom.

Max wasnt really into the transformers but nathan made him watch anyway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh!t how cute!

Why is Nathan's cheek red, you slapping on him again?


----------



## theoldfart

Yup, that kid is way better looking' than you Stef. 

Excellent tapers BTW.


----------



## chrisstef

He just wouldn't listen T. Nah, I'm not sure why but when he gets all jacked up and running around his one cheek will get flush. Sometimes its one ear. Who knows. That puppy is awesome. 4 month old retriever.

Thanks on both accounts OF. Aside from the butt chin and big ears, he takes after his mama.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I figured he was flush from running/exertion, it's common, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## ssnvet

> - Tugboater78


Reminds me of my entrance physical at the Detroit MEPS center. 50+ guys lined up in a row. One doc in a lab coat, one Corpsman with a box of rubber gloves and a tube of KY, and another with a waste basket. "Attention, drop trau, grab ankles". They had us all "examined" in 5 minutes flat. :^o


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure I just heard a "oooh rah" out of Fridge and a call to the local recruiting agency.


----------



## terryR

^^yikes!










starting to wonder if real electricians wear gloves? my hands are cut up worse than a week of knapping.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^They're called calluses….sissy.

Milling up that walnut score. There's a little devil over one shoulder who can't believe I'm giving this stuff away for a wedding present build. 









It's the nicest walnut I've ever seen.


----------



## chrisstef

So nice you had to get a drink of water huh Red


----------



## TheFridge

Tug. Pure awesome.

Terry.







Gloves are like crocs for the hands. You just don't do it. All those little cuts will make those femiohands manly one day 

Ooh rahh. We're do I sign up and if I fail on purpose can I go again?


----------



## duckmilk

^ Some friends of my parents built a house with a bidet and their granddaughter used to do the same thing lol.


----------



## woodcox

This thing is friggin awesome! I put three days into lapping the back of sea biscuit from in between cars and down time. I did both his little brothers on this in about an hour. Not really sharp but it saves so much time not relying on coarse diamond stones to get 'em in the neighborhood.


----------



## duckmilk

Welcome to the lunacy Matt.

Great find Smitty. Someday, I wanna see your shop. Just never over in that area 

Agreed Fridge. At work they issued me gloves, think I've worn them 5 times.

Red, use something else for the wedding present and save that goodness for yourself.


----------



## TheFridge

And I was so absorbed in the gayness I forgot to post this.








Just came in and my son is trying to break it already.


----------



## duckmilk

OK, so now you need more plywood and nails to make one for him.


----------



## chrisstef

Should be called the workclose. It cant be beat for shaping and regrinding bevels but ya gotta take her to the stones to get a good edge. Hows the strop attachment woody? I wouldnt mind a good power stropping.

We got glue flyin tonight.

Edit - fyi woody. Ive seen metal shaves catch lil mini fires after some heavy grinding. Also klingspor makes a work sharp pack that kicks ass. Need 2 more glass disks.

Disks, fridge. Disks.


----------



## Tugboater78

Headin up to Lost Art Press in the mornin. Probably come home with a few things.

Today i had full intentions of getting a few projects done, or close to done. Ended up accomplishing nothing but a redistributed mess.

"Just one of those days, when you don't wanna wake up
Everything is fkd, and everybody sucks
You Don't really know why, but you want to justify,
RIPPING SOMEONE'S HEAD OFF!! "


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, I don't wear Nike's. Only DC and Redwing.



> Red, use something else for the wedding present and save that goodness for yourself.
> 
> - duckmilk


Cat's out of the bag. I offered to make them a present….and this is what it came to. Really, these boards are just what I needed (wide…and short). My cousin and fiance are the kind of millennials that make a guy swell with optimism. He was in the Peace core, now he works at a HIV research clinic for much less than he would make in the private sector. He deserves a good turntable stand


----------



## TheFridge

> Dicks, fridge. Dicks.
> 
> - chrisstef


There you go


----------



## ToddJB

Greetings from Cincinnati. I long for the day that car seats are no longer needed.










Demo, that your new pup? Sorry I've been a bit MIA for a few days.


----------



## Tugboater78

Todd you are 45 min away!


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, I'm planning on making a trip to lost art tomorrow.


----------



## terryR

Good stuff, Todd.

I think it's the staples holding on my siding that are eating up my knuckles. Can't see the little bhoggers while I'm pulling cables.

2 circuits completed…


----------



## woodcox

Yeah I thought that steel wool looked flammable. Good looking out on the Klingspore. The strop works well. It says don't flip the leather to use the bevel gauge. The bevel gets stropped freehand from the top. I got the belt attachment too and I will report once I've used it.

Congrats with the new saw fridge.


----------



## terryR

Yep, the saw looks grand, Fridge.
your hand looks rough, bud.


----------



## terryR

always wondered how the worksharp does on flattening old plane irons?

edit, I'm looking for power tool help soon!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> always wondered how the worksharp does on flattening old plane irons?
> 
> edit, I m looking for power tool help soon!
> 
> - terryR


IMO, it's relatively effective.


----------



## chrisstef

No,not my pup todd. Boss man must have been feeling inadequate after toting around his wifes little foo foo dog for a month. Went out and got himself a full size.

What kent said terry. It works.


----------



## terryR

damn, that looks like a mirror!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, I m planning on making a trip to lost art tomorrow.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ill be there round 10am, i think the place is gonna be busy, i know another handful of people from FB group going to be there too.

Suction boom v1.0









V2.0









Now to clean up my mess…


----------



## woodcox

About a month before xmas I tore a muscle? in my left upper forearm. Idk if it was from an all day sharpening session or dead lifting the old lady off the living room floor. Still friggin hurts though. Fixing mistakes and tuning up junk are no longer work, quite evident in the first minutes of use. I keep a mug for quenching near. Todd's hide turning gave me an idea for having a couple radii on a plate for stropping gouges. Power stropping anything at the ready will really be nice, the speed is perfect.

I think stumpy suggested making your own plates from mdf.

The sharp, belt attachment, extra belts and the leather plate was $259 shipped.

Todd, LAP sounds like a good stop. I don't think he would mind if you rummaged around a bit in that tool chest of his.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Duck, anytime. Just let me know so I'm here. Shop visits would be great with LJ friends!


----------



## bandit571

For all those that think some large heavy work bench is needed for work….
Woodwright's Shop, season 36, episode 12

C. Schwarz has "discovered" The Roman Bench.

Maybe everyone should take a look see, about the two styles used by the Romans.


----------



## woodcox




----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Weird Al got his start pedaling for a band. Are those an early crocs prototype?


----------



## ToddJB

Tug, kids just got up so I'll likely be closer to 10:30.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Fridge and Woodcox.

That looks cumbersome Todd.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive done that airport march with the carseat and its a nightmare. 25lbs and nowhere good to grab hold. I looked like an Everest sherpa. We just switched nathan over to a booster. So much more convenient and 15lbs lighter when it comes time for travel.

Another 4-8" tomorrow. Fix the blower i got or gets a new one. On a mission today boys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

G'luck dude.


----------



## KentInOttawa

TerryR, woodcox - RE: worksharp. +1 to extra disks. I have 4 now and a few more would be nice. Then I could have the same grit on both sides of each (XC,C,M,F,SF & strop).

Stumpy's stand and MDF disks make a lot of sense to me. Unfortunately, it's just not possible for me to make them with my current limitations. (If someone wants to make extra disks when they do this, PM me and we can work out the money and logistics for 4 more disks). I'm also interested in knowing how well that leather worksharp strop and the belt sharpener work.

When I wore out the #3500 (-ish?) disk that came with the worksharp, I just added some green polishing compound on top and that has become my power strop. That's the disk that is left on the machine and it sure makes it fast and convenient to touch up an edge free-hand. It's so easy that I sometimes have a hard time remembering that I'm doing a touch-up and not trying to polish or shorten the blade ;-) I've also been known to put on a small dab or two of Autosol on that same disk once in a while. That's when I KNOW that I'm playing.

Bandit - thanks for the heads-up on the Roy Underhill video.


----------



## chrisstef

Drained the fuel. Cleared the feed line. Filled with fresh gas. She lives!!


----------



## terryR

Nothing like fresh fuel.

Kent, how are extra discs made. on a lathe maybe? I'll have to search for Stumpy's youTube channel.


----------



## Tugboater78

Got to meet up with this guy…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi guys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## chrisstef

Troubador Todd


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah Smitty!!!


----------



## terryR

Awesome workout, Smitty!


----------



## chrisstef

X2 what tony said. Thats fuggin righteous.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, at some point you WILL have to make a tenon! Green Goo all over ya, jealous I am.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But Kevin, mortising is so much FUN!










(Getting nothing accomplished this AM, I'm not)


----------



## theoldfart

Should make a good breadboard, eh?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Kent, how are extra discs made. on a lathe maybe? I ll have to search for Stumpy s youTube channel.
> 
> - terryR


I only have guesses to offer on that. Stumpy just makes disks from 1/2" MDF




View on YouTube

Stumpy uses ONLY his own home-built MDF disks which he aligns with the stand that he built for the Worksharp. I think it's a good solution, but it means that the 3/8" tempered glass disks won't have the top surface in the same alignment as the MDF disks. But, as a bonus, he can now use some slotted disks on his surplus glass disks to give him more grit choices when doing see-through honing from below.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, that guy is awesome. Looks like it rocks a little when you compress it, does the fence hold it in place well?


----------



## chrisstef

Im stupid jealous of that mortiser smitty.

Nail in the sidewall. Just chillin at Monro if ya need me.


----------



## KelvinGrove

The cabinet is coming together. Time to start making the hanging racKS for the inside


----------



## WillliamMSP

Lookit that thrusting action! Nice, Smitty!


----------



## TheFridge

> Hi guys.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


It's just unfortunate that you're wearing a disturbed shirt because we all know they suck. But hey. To each his own. Even if they suck. If you had a mastodon shirt on the other hand? I'd convince todd to give you a handy for it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, fence is cast iron, rock-solid goodness. It's the wooden (ad-hoc) base that allows movement, I think.










It's not sitting flat. The shim you see helped a great deal but replacement is in order.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty that is awesome. Just bolt that sucker to the floor


----------



## Pezking7p

Snowing in the north east.

Smitty has made old school new school again. That mortiser is crazy.

Todd and Tug stood next to a bench that I have lusted after. Hope you have it a hug.

Oven at work blew up on Wednesday. Everyone's OK but it blew a chunk of 4' diameter duct across the creek.


----------



## CL810

Smitty, nice to see you wearing Hoosier red! ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oops, here's the undersides of those skids:


----------



## chrisstef

Burn them with fire ^


----------



## theoldfart

looks like they are alive!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Smitty, the mortise machine is some kind of cool. I am always amazed watching old tools like that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Better.










And yes, I'm digging this machine!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Trade ya for my Shopfox Smitty

Jelly over the LAP visit. I would've snagged some shirts and books fo shizzle.

The big red shredder and little blondie hit the Iowa bunny hills.


----------



## Tugboater78

After leaving LAP i went somewhere and found this for $240



















Some of you may have found a better deal, but i was happy…

Couple gems in there..


----------



## Tugboater78

#8 is t15 i think, both #6 t11 tranny is a KK, t20 #5, craftsman#5, t11 #5, 605, t17 #4, S casting #3.
Magazines are Issue 109-new fine ww,
Shopnotes








Till they stopped…
American woodworker









Woodsmith #29 to #180
Various others..


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! Looks good from here. Buying in bulk, awesome


----------



## Tim457

Ok, I shouldn't talk given what passes for hills around here, but what do you ski down in Iowa, the slopes between the corn rows? Seriously though, family time is good. Have to take advantage while they still want to be around you.

Nice haul Tugger, what jointer fence is that and what molding profiles are those? The 49's are rarer I think. Nice for thinner stock.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Instant collec -er- working assortment of tools there, Tug. They look great, and the price was pretty reasonable too. Well done!


----------



## 489tad

I like that mortise machine.

A+ on the LJ hook up.


----------



## ToddJB

That seems like a killer deal to me, Tug.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome score Tug! I just bought the same fence (except Keen Kutter branded) today at the MWTCA meet. Also picked up some braces I didn't know I needed, and a brace I was looking for (6" sweep, Millters Falls Holdall 734)


----------



## bobasaurus

Using my ultra-novice welding skills today to make a twisting wrench for blacksmithing:










I'll use this to twist hot steel when making damascus. And speaking of damascus, I stacked some 1080 and 15n20 steel in a billet, welded it together, and welded on a handle:










Forge welding it together and starting to draw out the bar:










It's like forged in fire, if they were given 50 hours or so instead of 3.


----------



## KelvinGrove

How about a 1941 Oliver table saw? $1,000. Anybody want to make a trip to Chattanooga?

https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/5949251886.html


----------



## Pezking7p

Pretty fancy furnace. Is that controller controlling or just reading temp?


----------



## Tugboater78

The fence, i couldnt find any markings but looks just like the one in Mos's picture.

I forgot to mention i need to go back with a truck and pick up a shaving horse..


----------



## TheFridge

Tug, nice score. I always knew you'd come home with a tranny.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn tug. Thats a haul! A 65 and a lever cap 18 too.


----------



## duckmilk

So glad you got together Tuggels and Toddles ;-)

Smitty, that is just soo cool!

Where was that Red?

? Allen, I'm not following what you are making there. How about some pictures of how you will use those. And your forging skills are not so novice.


----------



## Slyy

Man, missed a lot in just a couple days!

Smitty, that mortiser is AMAZBALLS!!!!! Unbelievably awesome.

Tug nice score! Those are some great catches and I'd say you did great on price for the whole lot! The magazines are a great score for sure too. What'd ya guys pic up at LAP for new stuff?
You know, when Todd stoped by, I don't think he wore a plaid shirt one time; I feel I lost out on something special there.

Forgot to take pictures before it got dark but the Missus and I got down to some real work that fell straight into the "real home owners" category. 20 bags of red cypress mulch, about 40 feet of landscape barrier and a new fridge and dishwasher on the way. Cleaned up our front landscaping and did some good addition and touchup to what was there.

Also almost to the paint portion and homestretch of the Delta Bandsaw









Also saw this cool floor standing radio


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, I'm betting the fence is an E. C. Stearns. I have one just like it.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah you got me wondering what your making Bob-o?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Duck, that place is 10 min from my house. There's a couple ski hills in IA. That slope is created by the Des Moines river valley. Pretty area.


----------



## Tugboater78

Essential Woodworker and Hayward #3 were scratch and dent, Hand and eye, full price, but no shipping.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, get rid of that wus board and go tele!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wearing = Pure Gold.


----------



## jmartel

Hell of a score, Tug.

Semi-eventful day working on the house. Discovered some mold behind a sink which wasn't too unexpected. Figured out that all 3 sinks in the house leak from the drain all over the floor/cabinet. Then we found 2 layers of drywall, 4 layers of wallpaper, and a couple layers of paint all in one bathroom. 2 of the layers of wallpaper are bathroom wallpaper, with tubs and sinks and stuff on it. Weird.










Discovered this lazy abomination of plumbing. Whoever did this had no idea what they were doing










Went to drain the old water heater to remove it and the drain was clogged. Managed to shuffle it out of the house and drilled holes to drain it. I'm surprised the thing still even worked as it's only 3 years younger than me.










And I also found out that they had cut one of the floor joists to make room for the toilet drain. Idiots. Now I have to sister a new joist in place and add some bracing underneath.

Picked a new water heater up tonight and tomorrow's job will be re-routing the wiring for the new location, placing the water heater, finishing the plumbing fixture runs, and fixing the leaks in the drains.


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like you won't be getting much shop time in the near future. That sucks.


----------



## jmartel

Me? Nah. I don't have a shop currently. I'll be having one built hopefully this year, though. Once these 2 bathrooms are done, the rest of the house remodel will probably wait until next winter.


----------



## TheFridge

That blows even more. I have short term memory problems.


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like you won t be getting much shop time in the near future. That sucks.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a 1 car garage right now full of my tools, but there's hardly any room to work in there.

There's an outbuilding in the yard right now but it's old and rotten. I'm going to hopefully get rid of it and put a new one in. Not sure there's a lot I can do to save it. Have to look closer.

For now, it's remodeling stuff. Lots of work to do on the house. Built in the 50's, so I'm replacing a lot of what could cause me headaches in the future. I've got electrical work to do as well, plus the kitchen is still in the 80's, the deck only has another year or two in it, could use more fence and landscaping, etc. That's what happens you pay about 1/2 the median home price in the area.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I ve got a 1 car garage right now full of my tools, but there s hardly any room to work in there.
> 
> There s an outbuilding in the yard right now but it s old and rotten. I m going to hopefully get rid of it and put a new one in. Not sure there s a lot I can do to save it. Have to look closer.
> 
> For now, it s remodeling stuff. Lots of work to do on the house. Built in the 50 s, so I m replacing a lot of what could cause me headaches in the future. I ve got electrical work to do as well, plus the kitchen is still in the 80 s, the deck only has another year or two in it, could use more fence and landscaping, etc. That s what happens you pay about 1/2 the median home price in the area.
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah, i know that feeling cept go back about 2 more decades and that would be my house. Replaced water heater last year, the old one had a sticker saying it was installed in '76, bet the new one doesnt get 40 years of use!


----------



## woodcox

It took me a second but dang J, that is creative wall work. Junk it. My MIL has done her guest bath three times in the first eight years i knew her. Two minor, the last one was major. Kind of just like what you are finding. Probably worse. 
Lol fridge.
Nice collection Tug. Lots of duplicates now huh?

That is a bandsaw frame Jake! Pearl ghost flames if it's not asking too much.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> That s what happens you pay about 1/2 the median home price in the area.
> 
> - jmartel


Yes, you get to make the decisions on how well things get fixed. If you pay full price, you would have no idea how poorly repairs have been made. Ask any renovator, amatuer or pro; they all have some horror story about something they've uncovered.

Maybe you should bury a time capsule in the walls so the next renovator knows what you've spared them ;-)


----------



## Pointer

Just wanted to send a quick note to mention how nice this site is. Given the current political unrest in our world, no one here cares where anyone is from. We come together with a common interest, and praise and encourage each other in our quest to create items that inspire us. We let the politicians fight over the stupid things while woodworkers seem to understand that only difference between us is the type of wood that grows locally. Kudos to everyone here.


----------



## terryR

JRemodel, sorry for your troubles, but that shot of the draining hot water heater is priceless!


----------



## DanKrager

Jdrill, it looks like you were using the heater for target practice! Keep up the good work!

Joe, thank you for that appropriate comment. I, too, appreciate the camaraderie and (mostly) political free environment. And adding to that appreciation, the guys here are trying (to some extent) to keep it "family friendly". Sure, there's joshing and poking, but it's understood to be in good fun. I haven't encountered an unfriendly or cheat in many transactions with this excellent bunch. Will take every opportunity to meet any of them face to face if they dare get close enough!

And I've actually learned some stuff. You are aware that we "enable" each other into bankruptcy? Gotta go check ebay….
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

" if they dare get close enough!" Been there, done that. And he doesn't bite! Just another pretty face I guess.

hehe


----------



## TheFridge

> Lol fridge.
> 
> - woodcox


----------



## ToddJB

Man jremodel, I'm super happily I'm on the other side of those sort of projects. Keep knocking it out.

I picked up the Hayward Vol. 1 and 3. They were ding and dents but I can't see anything wrong with either.

A couple observations from digging through Swartz's drawers:

It was great to see premium quality tools that had hard use - tarnish, dings, modifications.

Having my hands on the crucible offerings I don't think I'll be purchasing any anytime soon. From my perception the only benefit would be supporting someone you want to support, which don't get me wrong, that is a very valid reason.

Swartz is a real dude. We talked about his family, decisions to moving to Covington. Joked about kids and his wife. Seems like he'd up for grabbing a beer.

He doesn't care about shop finished products as much as I do. Not a praise or a knock - just an observation. Looking at his chests and benches I was surprised by how many things I was taken aback by how many times i thought I would do it different or stress out over the way something looked. Someone said something about something similar and he replied with "yeah, for sure, I guess I just would rather get to the furniture", which I can get behind.

Last, I found out Tug didn't get his name from his occupation, but from his social greeting.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake looks like you've had some intimate time with a grinder. Good work.


----------



## jmartel

> It took me a second but dang J, that is creative wall work. Junk it. My MIL has done her guest bath three times in the first eight years i knew her. Two minor, the last one was major. Kind of just like what you are finding. Probably worse.
> 
> - woodcox


Yeah, that whole bathroom is getting junked along with the other one. The fixtures from that bathroom I'm going to save and put into the one we're working on right now as they are all fairly new (albeit looks to be budget models).



> Yes, you get to make the decisions on how well things get fixed. If you pay full price, you would have no idea how poorly repairs have been made. Ask any renovator, amatuer or pro; they all have some horror story about something they ve uncovered.
> 
> Maybe you should bury a time capsule in the walls so the next renovator knows what you ve spared them ;-)
> 
> - Kent


Yep. That's the whole idea. This is what I wanted to do for when I bought in Seattle a few years ago, but everything that was in this sort of condition (typically worse, actually) was going for more than my 6 year old townhouse did, and had a smaller garage. So I abandoned that idea, bought the townhouse and didn't do any sort of renovating to it.

I'm lazy. But I'm at least the type of lazy that realizes it would be way more work in the long run to do this half-assed and then have to re-do it several times in the future. I don't ever want to do this work again, despite actually having fun with it for now.



> JRemodel, sorry for your troubles, but that shot of the draining hot water heater is priceless!
> 
> - terryR


Tried a couple other methods that didn't work, got tired of it and I'm on a time crunch. So holes in the side it is. As soon as it stopped draining I threw it in the dumpster. Ain't nobody got time fo dat.



> Jdrill, it looks like you were using the heater for target practice! Keep up the good work!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I would have loved to, but living next to a school and having close neighbors means that the police probably wouldn't approve of that.



> Man jremodel, I m super happily I m on the other side of those sort of projects. Keep knocking it out.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm actually enjoying myself at the moment. We'll see when it drags on and on and I just want it to be done though. For now I'm going to keep on keeping on.

Glad you 2 could meet up and you could get one of his famous rub'n'tugs.


----------



## duckmilk

"Last, I found out Tug didn't get his name from his occupation, but from his social greeting."

Uhhhmm, TMI Todd.


----------



## woodcox

All are ready for the stones now. Though, I just realized I'm about to find out how out of square they might be once in the honing jig. Likely more a lot more work needed. The bottom of the leather strop plate was an ideal place to contact cement some 50 grit. The little one's bevel needed to come back 1/8".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice edge work!

The new Line Up. "Spot the Mortiser!"


----------



## duckmilk

It fits right in Smitty


----------



## Slyy

Wow JTub, that was some creative remodeling work others did before you!

Nice lineup there Smit!

After diggin through his drawers, sounds like the Swartz should owe you a beer.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, fits right in with the Alien.


----------



## Slyy

Don't think grinding away at the rust on the Delta BS is a good idea today:








Closer look









About 40 MPH winds out of the North (the direction the photo is facing). There's about 2000 acres on fire right now about 10 miles north of us blowing this way. Sparks might be a bad idea. But did get a picture of our work yesterday


----------



## terryR

Beautiful, Smitty.

And very impressive, woodcox.

Trying to wear out this scraper; needs to be sharpened every 5 minutes,


----------



## Slyy

Some Osage Terry?

I know that stuff eats chainsaws!


----------



## 489tad

Boys room. Replacement globe would always fall. It never fit right. LOML wanted to buy a new fan. Nope!








Scrap oak, coat hanger wire and a circle jig for a router. I never took s pic of the set up. Splined hexagon. 








I have to get rice paper and better bulbs. Up next is a portable tac box for my daughter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Where future additional shop floor comes from.


----------



## Pezking7p

heck yah. Good ish going on in here. Jealous of the remodeling, Jbath. I would rather remodel than mulch any day. Which is why my kitchen is gorgeous and my hedges need attention from a chain saw.


----------



## CL810

Nice save Dan!


----------



## duckmilk

WC, nice shine of those chisels. Now you just need to polish up the tops 

Jake, nice looking yard work, and you can quit sending that wind down here. I've about had enough of it.

Dan, nice remodel of that lamp. Get some led bulbs for that thing, less heat and longer lasting.
Edit: If you make a portable tack box, one will never be big enough to hold all of her tack and still be portable. Need to make two.

Jealous of that flooring Smitty.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, I was back tracking on some old posts from the smackdown thread and stumbled on this:


----------



## Mosquito

lol Hey sexy


----------



## duckmilk

Probably shouldn't have posted that, Fridge or Tugger will most likely see it.


----------



## TheFridge

That ones already in the spankbank.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Mos owes Fridge a new keyboard.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh we all know Fridge is rockin' one of these… just rinse and repeat….


----------



## TheFridge

Giggity giggity!!

Bartender! Roofie-colada for my guy Mos here!

I wish. https://neworleans.craigslist.org/tls/5994730368.html


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Giggity giggity!!
> 
> Bartender! Roofie-colada for my guy Mos here!
> 
> - TheFridge


Hello?

9-1-1?

Can you send the cops over here? Yea… a bunch of guys wearing nothing but rain coats doing weird stuff…


----------



## 489tad

Dan, Edit: If you make a portable tack box, one will never be big enough to hold all of her tack and still be portable. Need to make two.

Duck she borrows my portable plastic stool/toolbox to keep her brushes, helmet, ect. We don't own a horse so she can't keep her things at the barn. She uses a school horse and saddle. Some day I'll build a Pez quality tack box.


----------



## duckmilk

That makes sense. The one I built for my wife takes two people to lift.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Probably shouldn t have posted that, Fridge or Tugger will most likely see it.
> 
> - duckmilk


Btdt, already moved on…

But the memories..

Absolutely nothing accomplished today around the homestead.. woke up with a migraine, uhgg

Oh well, carry on.

Back to looking through Fine Woodworking issue 30..


----------



## Slyy

Tim If he's excited now, just wait till he sees GaGa and Hetfield dancing together.

You guys see that crazy dam in Cali? Glad I live in the plains, we ain't go no hills and so, correspondingly, no valleys to get flooded.


----------



## TheFridge

Got her together. Milling on riser guide is off. Gotta get them to send me a new one. Otherwise I'm happy.


----------



## Slyy

Looks pretty solid with the riser and guide extensions Fridge!


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah it's not bad. The only problem is the off milling on the guide bar. See how it leaves a heavy mark as it's raised? It tapered slightly. Still useable but they should send me a new one. Hopefully I hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

New water heater is in place, but not installed. Have to run electrical for it and connect up the piping and expansion tank still. All of the individual PEX lines that can be run at the moment are run. Spent more time in the crawlspace than not this weekend.










Drywall is up to close off the closet and mudding has begun.










Jtired.


----------



## Tugboater78

JGitRdun, i need more motivation.

Went out in shop to see aboit finishing faceframe for some cabinets. Have ended up dismantling a bunch of makeshift storage, and started rebuilding..

Faceframes havent been touched..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> JGitRdun, i need more motivation.
> 
> Went out in shop to see aboit finishing faceframe for some cabinets. Have ended up dismantling a bunch of makeshift storage, and started rebuilding..
> 
> Faceframes havent been touched..
> 
> - Tugboater78


LOOK..A SQUIRREL


----------



## theoldfart

Squirrel moment


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, that Cabinet saw is a rebadged Darra James. It's a no joke saw.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm tapped out. Definitely wouldn't mind a 12" saw.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart is putting in work. So….cold showers today?


----------



## jmartel

Pez, I haven't moved into the house yet. That's in just under 2 weeks. Still have hot water, but not at the house.

Had the stereotypical "neighbors bringing fresh baked banana bread over to introduce themselves" moment yesterday evening while we were there working. Always makes a good impression when people's first time meeting you is when you are covered in drywall dust, cobwebs, and sawdust with a giant ass dumpster in the driveway.

The rest of the plumbing supplies arrive on Wednesday, but I won't be able to finish up the plumbing until next Tuesday/wednesday. Going to Hawaii for 5 days in between. Not the best timing to leave, but whatever if it appeases the wife.


----------



## ShaneA

Those are my favorite kind of neighbors…all about the progress. I bet they are stoked


----------



## Tim457

Absolutely, the kind of neighbors you want are the ones that will fix up the place.

Did someone say squirrel? Where?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Took the day off. Doing a closet dump and throwing out a lot of junk and clothes my fat a$$ can't wear anymore. Found a envelope among the junk. Checked it before throwing it in the trash.

DANG

There was a nice, crisp, $100.00 bill in it.

Can you say Wen 6510 spindle sander boys and girls?

Sure ya can.

Should be here in a week to ten days.


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds awesome Tim. I once found 75$ in a bag of socks while scraping up change for gas.

Squirrel!


----------



## jmartel

Tim, I would suggest you put that $100 towards the Rigid. I have the HF version of that (same exact machine) and it is woefully underpowered. It stalls constantly. Wasn't worth the $100 or so I spent on it.


----------



## theoldfart

Get the Rigid belt/spindle. Works like a charm. Dust control needs help though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Always makes a good impression when people s first time meeting you is when you are covered in drywall dust, cobwebs, and sawdust with a giant ass dumpster in the driveway.


You could have met therm at the door unshaven wearing a sweat stained wife beater, a cheek full of Red man with a little spit running out of the corner of your mouth and a 12ga over your shoulder. That certainly would leave a lasting impression, would help even more if you had gone all .45ACP on the water heater instead of the boring way. 
In all honesty I'm sure anyone would be happy to see someone helping out everyone's property value by fixing the place up.


----------



## Pezking7p

New house, vacation to hawaii, nudis everywhere. You are living the dream, Jlife.


----------



## jmartel

> New house
> 
> - Pezking7p


*Some assembly required

And vacation was to appease the wife to deal with living in the construction zone.

So far it's been going pretty good this year for me. Complete 180 from last year with the head injury, motorcycle accident, car damage, wife's accident, medical issues, paying lots in taxes, etc.


----------



## TheFridge

Nudis!? Where!

Ooh there's a squirrel!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who painted that saw blade for you Smitty? It that your building the future flooring is coming from?

Right on JGetDown. You're busting out the work man! Keep us posted please; it's fun to see that stuff.

Looks great Jake; saw and yard.

Congrats Tug.

I like the light Dan, well done!


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Can you send the cops over here? Yea… a bunch of guys wearing nothing but rain coats doing weird stuff…- KelvinGrove


"With a bit of luck, his life was ruined forever. Always thinking that just behind some narrow door in all of his favorite bars, men in red woolen shirts are getting incredible kicks from things he'll never know." - Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## terryR

> New house
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> *Some assembly required
> 
> - jmartel


Called sweat equity, JDude. You are lucky to have the required squills so that you can break your back with nasty work now, and reap a HUGE payoff down the road when you guys sell this house.

So, how low is your crawlspace? hands and knees? full out belly crawl?










man, I hate to crawl.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That painted sawblade is the perfect kitsch, ain't it? And it's made of plywood, so no actual tools were harmed in the painting of said "blade." It cost me four bits at an auction a couple summers ago. The flooring pic was taken in the bhog house I mentioned in the chat about a month ago. 70 yards of dumpster material, and I can finally work inside on a few specific salvage operations, this floor being one of them. The subfloor is positively horrible, but the 3/4" T&G pine overlay is superb. All full length, and came up without issue. Whenever it gets pressed into re-use, it'll refinish beautifully.

EDIT: Kelvin, more on that cabinet, please. Wall hung tool cabinet, by chance? I missed the initial discussion!


----------



## jmartel

There's enough room for me to lay on a mechanics creeper and pull myself along by the floor joists. Under the load bearing wall there's another joist running the length of the house that I can just get my nose under laying flat while on the creeper. So, not spacious, but at least I'm able to roll my way around. At least until I get the wheels caught in the rats nest of coax cable wire that the idiots before me left down there.


----------



## Pezking7p

> There s enough room for me to lay on a mechanics creeper and pull myself along by the floor joists. Under the load bearing wall there s another joist running the length of the house that I can just get my nose under laying flat while on the creeper. So, not spacious, but at least I m able to roll my way around. At least until I get the wheels caught in the rats nest of coax cable wire that the idiots before me left down there.
> 
> - jmartel


Now imagine you have to get back in a corner, the dirt in this area rises slightly, and you wedge yourself up underneath one of the joists in order to reach a cable you need to run. The cable is a mere inch from your fingers. You struggle to reach the cable's end, twisting and contorting your body so that you can wriggle another inch. Your fingertips are just brushing the cable. You call to your partner to push the cable farther so you can reach it, but they can't understand what you're asking. In a last ditch effort, you turn your head to the side and brace for one last thrust and that's when you see it. A snakeskin; about 5 feet long and a foot in front of your face. Then you begin to notice how many snake-sized holes are in the dirt floor. Too many holes. Snakes could get at you from any angle, multiple snakes. There must be a colony of snakes living down there.

"HOLY CRAP WILL YOU PLEASE JUST PUSH THE CABLE FARTHER DOWN THE HOLE. PLEASE!! OK, I've got it." *wriggle and writhe until you break free and can return to safety of the stand-up crawl space*

That was about my first experience in any crawl space. I thought I was going to die.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn, not the button I was looking for.


----------



## chrisstef

Eff crawlspaces.

That is all.

Edit - Actually I need to throw jmart some love. Youre kickin ass man. Keep that hammer down Cole.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, what is it about crawl spaces that cause folks to leave so much debris behind? snakes, or the mention of, perhaps?

true story, had a few electricians here before we moved in for misc stuff. 2of the dudes saw a 'huge rattlesnake" and bolted from underneath the house. one dude left his flashlight, and it's still there today. other dude agreed to go back under the house, but only behind me as I was carrying a loaded .410

never saw the poor, scared rattler again!


----------



## jmartel

No thanks. I'm good. We don't have many snakes here in the wet part of the state, but we do have a ton of spiders. Hence me covered in cobwebs.

Once I can disconnect the current piping, I can rip up the subfloor in the bathroom. Once that comes up, I'll probably fill the remaining 2/3rds of my 30yrd dumpster with the crap down there. Piping, ducting, wires, found a purse down there, a bath rug, some glass jars, etc.

Terry, I've only seen a wild rattler once so far. Down in Oregon near Bend while we were out hiking for the day. Little guy was just trying to get away from us. Once we gave it a path it ran away and all was fine. Not a big deal. Now, I wouldn't want to be trapped in a crawl space with an angry one, that's for sure.


----------



## Tugboater78

Something is missing..


----------



## jmartel

Thanks for the love, Demo. I might need to consult you later this year about removing the outbuilding in the backyard. It's not worth trying to save it. Single story, single pitch roof. Basically an oversized 1 car garage with a small 10×14? add-on coming off the side, no concrete pad below. Need to decide if it's worth it to hire out (probably $5-6k I'd guess. Expensive here to do) or to try and tear it down myself. I think the roof will be tricky, but once that's off the rest should be fairly easy.


----------



## bobasaurus

Made some hot twisty steel this weekend:










Trying to forge some damascus. There are 8 layers of alternating 1080 and 15n20 steel in there. Not sure what to make with it yet, any suggestions? I was thinking maybe an axe or a few knives.

Also made a quick bottle opener out of a file:










Gotta get back to some woodworking, my arm is getting tired.


----------



## JayT

> Trying to forge some damascus. There are 8 layers of alternating 1080 and 15n20 steel in there. Not sure what to make with it yet, any suggestions?
> 
> - bobasaurus


I'd like one of these, while you're putting in the work on Damascus.


----------



## Pezking7p

Bob, what's up with the furnace? Wondering about your design on temperature control. I tried blacksmithing but didn't have the means to pursue it. Maybe one day…lots of used anvils around these parts.


----------



## chrisstef

Easiest way ive found to lose roofing is run a sawzall between the joist bays from either underneath or sitting on top. If you go from under you can pop the pieces out and theyll slide right down the roof. Lay a 15 yarder alongside the building and itll slide right into the can.

Just let me know whatcha need broski.


----------



## jmartel

Will do, Stef. I'll post some photos later on.

Biggest problem I can see is access. As of right now, there's no way to get a vehicle to the back yard without going through the empty lot next door. So, dumpster is out. By then I should have a ride-on mower so I might be able to rig a trailer to haul stuff up a ramp and to a dumpster in the driveway, but it would be a pain in the butt.

If we have a decent chunk leftover after the bulk of the remodeling inside is done, I might just hire it out and be done with it. Otherwise, maybe I'll put a tow strap on the lesbaru and see what it'll pull down.


----------



## Pezking7p

I am so in for pulling the building down with a car.


----------



## chrisstef

Pulling it with the soobie is the quickest demo but the worst clean up imo.

Can u drive a lil mini excavator? Or a skid steer? Less than $1000 and youll have a crap ton of fun.

We can go "rude boy" on it and wound it in strategic spots, lay it down and clean er up with a machine. 
( kid from northern cali i used to work with employed this method all the time. He was nice nice. I called him rude boy).


----------



## bandit571

Have the local fire department have a controled burn practice? Bring the hot dogs….


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - we pulled window frames in downtown hartford at like 4am using that method. Most fun ive had to date at work. Two lengths of chain, spool up the diesel and let er rip. Bang!!!

But yea. Lets do this lesbaru style for sure!


----------



## jmartel

> I am so in for pulling the building down with a car.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Well if we really want a "hold my beer and watch this" moment, I can tug on one end with one motorcycle and have the wife tug on another with the scooter and see what happens. Bonus points for getting a running start before the line tightens up.


----------



## duckmilk

Well if we really want a "hold my beer and watch this" moment, I can tug on one end with one motorcycle and have the wife tug on another with the scooter and see what happens. Bonus points for getting a running start before the line tightens up.

- jmartel
[/QUOTE]

Yes, we do want a hold my beer moment. $5 on the scooter coming to a sudden stop and Jkenievel flying 30 yards over the handlebars. Have someone video that for us, PLEEZE? ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like an auger bit in the making Allen.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rosewood sole, nice touch.


----------



## duckmilk

Beautylicious Stef


----------



## bobasaurus

> Trying to forge some damascus. There are 8 layers of alternating 1080 and 15n20 steel in there. Not sure what to make with it yet, any suggestions?
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> I d like one of these, while you re putting in the work on Damascus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JayT


I would love to make one of those. Konrad Sauer is a god among men. Trouble is it would require flattening this bar quite a lot (very difficult to hammer >1" thick steel by hand), and having access to a surface grinder to make the bar even (which I would have to call in a favor for).


----------



## bobasaurus

> Bob, what s up with the furnace? Wondering about your design on temperature control. I tried blacksmithing but didn t have the means to pursue it. Maybe one day…lots of used anvils around these parts.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Dan, I have a propane burning forge that consumes gobs of propane to get up to about 2400 deg F or so (I've gone through 3 fillings of my 40 lb tank in the last year, and need another now). I have a high-temperature (k-type) thermocouple with a digital readout to measure the temperature, though usually you can just go by color.


----------



## Tugboater78

Its that day.. my Stanley Sweethearts, i know Smitty will put these to shame..


----------



## terryR

Great stuff, Allen! What to make? Jeez, just hammer out a blank 1.5×7" already, would you? Dozens of 'em. Then, we can talk trade…

Beautiful ?maple there, Stef.

Man, I'd LOVE to pull a small building over! 










(view from the new shop)

edit; oh yeah, 870 ft-lb of torque is now averaging 15 mpg. yikes!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Please-o-please hook a car to the building and pull it down JRowdy.

Thanks for the pics guys.


----------



## woodcox

+1 to a wacky system of ropes and pulleys hooked up to the brat. Before a full on snatch, might I recommend a little tension build up on to a first gear dig? If nothing, you would know your rigging is solid enough for show time. Points for a drone angle and for wearing the scuba get up behind the wheel. Don't forget the chance for anonymity.

Maybe.


----------



## jmartel

I do have a friend with a camera drone…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks great, Tug! Perfect compliment to the Day, I agree.

EDIT: A filmed pull-down would be an awesome post, especially via drone!


----------



## terryR

And I've got plenty of ropes and pulleys.
+1 for a slow, controlled pull.


----------



## DanKrager

Jphotoskill, it might be easier and more impressive to edit two videos together…one of your building awaiting the countdown, and one of a building exploding. No issues getting past the house, no noise for the neighbors, and no danger of hurting anything.

Alas, the building still stands….

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

> And I ve got plenty of ropes and pulleys.
> +1 for a slow, controlled pull.
> 
> - terryR


Slow, controlled pull = fewer YouTube hits  All speed and no control is what people want to see!


----------



## Pezking7p

> And I ve got plenty of ropes and pulleys.
> +1 for a slow, controlled pull.
> 
> - terryR
> 
> Slow, controlled pull = fewer YouTube hits  All speed and no control is what people want to see!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Hopefully with a rear bumper on the ground, as well.


----------



## chrisstef

That's why you hook it up to the rear diff ^


----------



## jmartel

> That s why you hook it up to the rear diff ^
> 
> - chrisstef


You're the expert on Demo, so I'm gonna take your word for it.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Go for the tow hitch bud.


----------



## bandit571

Rent a Bobcat, and just drive through it a few times…..


----------



## duckmilk

> Lol. Go for the tow hitch bud.
> 
> - chrisstef


No no no, tie it to the handlebars of that scooter 'n blast off  video please


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Recognize the material, Kevin?










Screw/nail bin has evolved. No frames, no door. I want crate…


----------



## theoldfart

Why, yes I do Smitty! Need more?

I'll have to pay attention, I still have that Stanley crate.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Eight drawer fronts is what was needed. All I have left is the piece to the right, on the bench. Perfect, as long as I don't mess up the making of the drawers.


----------



## terryR

loving the spalted maple, Smitty. I have a few pieces very similar to that waiting for inspiration,










oh yeah, we can rig a 5-to-1 or 7-to-1 haul system to give the scooter more pulling power!


----------



## Mosquito

Nothing quite says "You keep me warm" on Valentines Day like 22 rolls of insulation… Fun fact, I can fit 20 of them in my Forester if I'm by myself


----------



## chrisstef

Stuffing the soobie with pink. Hope ya threw a flannel on the passengers seat mos.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, if you need more you know where to find it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> oh yeah, we can rig a 5-to-1 or 7-to-1 haul system to give the scooter more pulling power!
> 
> - terryR


Or rig it the other way… like a 1- to - 2 or a 1-to-3. If the bike is traveling 50mph the rope is paying out at 100 or 150. What you loose in force you make up for in impact. And it is always easier to break things by hitting them than by pulling on them.


----------



## jmartel

> Nothing quite says "You keep me warm" on Valentines Day like 22 rolls of insulation… Fun fact, I can fit 20 of them in my Forester if I m by myself
> 
> - Mosquito


I've discovered you can fit a maximum dimension of sheet good roughly 3'x8' in a current model Forester. If it's individual boards like 2×4's or nice wood from a dealer, you can probably get up to 10'.

I wanted to get a trailer before we started working on the house but the wife said she didn't want to spend the $600ish for a decent aluminum one. Starting to wish I would have just bought it anyway now.


----------



## Mosquito

you can get a decent aluminum trailer for $600? I wish they were that cheap by me lol Unless you were looking at a small trailer. I've got an aluminum snowmobile trailer, but with no sides it's annoying for hauling things that aren't large and mostly flat.

It's also 8'10" wide, so a bit of a bear in tight spaces, like getting it into my back yard (I have to navigate around the attached garage on the right between it and shrubs on the left), around a large maple tree on the left with out hitting the deck on the right, and then around a gazeebo on the right after the maple tree lol It fits, but barely… When we did it with my dad's matching trailer that has a hardshell cover on it, the top of the cover gets REALLY close to the tree… If it weren't for the root system raising the ground at the base of the trunk tilting the trailer away from the tree it wouldn't actually make it lol


----------



## jmartel

4×8 or 5×8 is what I was looking at. The lesbaru only has a tow rating of 1500 lbs, so I can't get anything big. Smaller open trailer is about all I can get and still have the capacity to haul 2 450lb bikes.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200660343_200660343

Same base design as the ever popular Harbor Freight one, but without the red paintjob that fades to pink and then rusts. Very popular with motorsports communities plus the homebuilt camper trailer crowd. Beef up the tongue attachment, stiffen the fender attachment, and repack the wheel bearings and it's good to go. Wiring isn't the greatest, but if you encase it you shouldn't have problems.

I was going to get the 5×8 when it was on sale for like $630 or $650 I think. Use it as a base for a teardrop later on after the house remodel is done.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200660344_200660344


----------



## woodcox

Impressive J. I max out at 8' inside the heep. Maybe another 2' if I used the dash lol. I still don't have the roof rack.

go pro that mos. I have a steel 6×8 that I can barely move around by hand on the sloped drive. It's real nice.


----------



## Mosquito

Ahh… ok. JMart, Forgot you had a newer Forester. Mine's old enough to still be of the breed that were rated at 2400. I forgot about those trailers, I'd thought about getting one of those as well, but then my dad gave me his old snowmobile trailer when he bought the same one with the cover. Can't say no to "Just pay to transfer the title and its yours". I eventually hope to get something more like a 5×9 or 6×10 aluminum cargo trailer though. Little more manageable since I don't pull snowmobiles with it, and the chances I own 2 snowmobiles anytime soon is pretty slim I don't really need the wide flatbed trailer. Also annoying that it's about 20" off the ground, so I've ended up renting a uhaul to grab machinery anyway.

Lol Woodcox next time I drag it back there I'll throw the camera on it. It's a bit too muddy at the moment, I'd tear up the yard something fierce if I drove back there now. Warm weather has made it quite muddy.


----------



## terryR

I'm afraid it's time for us to collect another trailer, too. Have a 5×8' which is great for a dozen small bales of hay. But, looks like we're gonna use a ton of hay now with a freekin' horse on the property. unfortunately, everyone around us rolls hay into large bundles that require a tractor to move them around. Nearest supply for small bales is 1.5 hours away.

Since the pickup has a short bed, I want a 20' trailer for lumber. Sure would be nice for hauling our useless tractor for trade in, too.

BTW, wife's new 10,000 dollar trailer smells like horse poop and pine sol. just sayin'


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I want to say the Outback had like a 2500 or 3000 lb rating, but it was too long for our driveway at the townhouse. That's one of my only negative comments about the forester is the tow rating. Otherwise, it's great. I miss having a beater pickup though.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## DanKrager

Terrry, for the price of a trailer to haul several 2500 lb round bales, you could buy a baler and make your own hay couldn't you? 
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

> Yeah, I want to say the Outback had like a 2500 or 3000 lb rating, but it was too long for our driveway at the townhouse. That s one of my only negative comments about the forester is the tow rating. Otherwise, it s great. I miss having a beater pickup though.
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah, Outback is the only one with a decent towing capacity now. I'm not sure what they did to the Forester that decreased the tow rating so much, but it's the main reason that I'd be looking at Outbacks vs Foresters if I were to be trading. It's a shame the outback doesn't get the same massive sunroof the Forester does… If I could get the 3.6 in the Forester with the 2700 tow rating I'd be totally sold… Also too bad a 3.6 outback is like $36k lol


----------



## terryR

Dan, our large pasture is overgrown with strawgrass and weeds. It would take a considerable effort to turn it into a hayfield. considerable. Plus, that portion of our land floods several times a year. Not really suitable for crops anymore. And, our tiny 27 hp "tractor" would never operate or pull a baler.

So, we be purchasing hay.

As long as terryR doesn't have to start back Nursing to bring in income, it's all good! LOL.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## DanKrager

I hear ya, Terry. Don't underestimate the little horse, though. We farmed 200 acres with two tractors that were rated at 15 and 20 hp. We also used a 1948 Jeep to pull two 14" bottom plow. All three pulled our baler from time to time. While the Jeep and tractors had PTOj, the baler had its own Wisconsin engine. 
What has caused the land to start flooding? If you could get that stabilized, then one good plowing and seeding with alfalfa would run you many years. Any beekeepers in the area would suddenly become your best friends.
DanK


----------



## Slyy

what's the cedar for Tuggers?


----------



## Tugboater78

> what s the cedar for Tuggers?
> 
> - Slyy


Nothing yet, but my brothers boss gave me abunch of it cut into 1/4-3/8 boards. I was curiois wht was hidden beneath the fuzz


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm









Needs a top made, and then the drawer finished up..









Once it gets out of the clamps.

Had a TIA hit this evening…..clearing up now, though….BIG headache.


----------



## chrisstef

All the tough guys are dead bandito. Jus sayin.

Made shaves


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think bandito uses that skilsaw for dovetails when we're not lookin.

Teaching Railroad Operating rules to employees in sad little town on the Mississippi. I did make friends with a burly ginger at the local mexican joint…. so we're good.

Ready to get home and hit the shop on my days off. I like to work the wood.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, not bad, coming from a Sectionhand…


----------



## bandit571

I usually just use this one for dovetail work..









Was using a Disston No.4, then found a bit better one..









Nice and sharp, and filed rip. 









Latest drawer build used 1/4" pins on the through DTs….









Unlike like the ones in the 5 drawer dresser, that were 1/2" ones…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Next on my wish list… a bench top joiner. Thinking of the Porter Cable which has some good reviews. Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## ShaneA

Those bench top jointers make jointing longer boards tough. They lack the weight, mass and table length making things a bit more of a challenge. If space is the main concern, and only shorter boards or other work arounds are an option…it may suit your needs. If possible, a floor standing machine with more cast iron would be preferable, I have one of the PC bench top ones, used it a few times, then upgraded. If you were closer I would make you a deal on it. Just gathers dust in the basement now.


----------



## chrisstef

Get the longest tables on it that you can. I know that a benchtop sounds like a great idea but the fence is usually garbage and the tables are usually too short. Id aim for a 6"er off the craiger. Just not in the casual encounters section.


----------



## ShaneA

"Id aim for a 6"er off the craiger. Just not in the casual encounters section."

Now that is funny


----------



## terryR

DanK, thanks for the encouragement, but you'd have to see our land to understand. Flooding is just caused by the low lying land and nearby streams. No way to stop it. We live on top of the water table, and I've watched the flooding worsen over the past 12 years. just mother Nature. We'd have to build up the banks of streams for 1/2 mile on our place alone.

Plus, our fields have many sinkholes forming, some as large as 30' in diameter and 10 feet? deep. Again, we are right on top of the water table, and the soil is being slowly eroded from beneath. There are thousands of small saplings and scores of large trees growing since the place hasn't been farmed in 20 years, at least. Those would take serious effort to remove.

We bought the place since it's so secluded, and no one will build on the overgrown fields during our lifetime. So, we get a pretty view across the road from our home. 

No, it's not wasted land. It's filled with more blackberries than we could possibly harvest, tons of Ash saplings for making arrowshafts, milkweed for making cordage, and the local deer hunker down here during hunting season very predictably! We let hunters in a few years ago, and they harvested over a dozen deer on 4 hunts!

I complain about the power of our tractor constantly, but mostly it's too narrow to attach any implement we've borrowed from friends. We bought a bushhog and box blade that will fit, but had no luck using an auger or tilling equipment. Honestly, IF the tractor would even start, I'd park it in the road and let someone drag it off. Good for mowing, but not much else IMO. I think JD even stopped building the little 2300 series? When purchased, it was the only tractor i had ever driven, so felt large! LOL.

The real problem… i don't wanna be a farmer! Or rancher! I just want to hide in my shop all day and play with wood and tools!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes he's a funny fugger.

Glorious hammer Terry.


----------



## ToddJB

If you dudes haven't been following the latest swap - you should check out the submissions

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/winter+2017+tool+swap

I just posted mine, but JayT's is especially ridiculous.


----------



## putty

How is the job hunting going Todd?


----------



## terryR

+1 to some nice tools in the swap. I'm embarrassed to post mine.

Local HomeD is going to ensure that wiring my shop takes for ever. Today will make the THIRD TRIP for receptacles, but only 2offered for sale. Want 20 amp heavy duty, even at nearly $7 each. Plus, OCD demands all receptacles n my shop match, and I've already wired 30 in place. So, I'll have to wait for more…

Scored 2 more LED's today and a roll of 8 gauge wire for 240 volt runs. An easy $300 that sure doesn't look as cool as a new LN plane.


----------



## Mosquito

lol ain't that the truth Terry


----------



## KelvinGrove

AAAAaalll righhty then. I went to lunch and stopped by Woodcrafters. Between them and youoos guys I have been talked out of a bench top joiner. (That and the knowledge that I would buy the bench top thinking if I am not satisfied with it I can sell it and upgrade, KNOWING that I will never be able to sell it for what I think it is worth and, unable to justify two joiners, will never get to upgrade. I have learned to save my pennies and by the big one to begin with. That brings up the question of, if not a bench top, which monster do I want?


----------



## KelvinGrove

OH! and BTW. Woodcrafters has the Dewalt 745 planer on sale for $500.00 including the stand. I just got my longevity check and could buy it were it not for needing breaks for my car… and a new headlight to replace the one young child broke out…and a new resistor block so the damn heat will work all the time… and a fuel line for the truck.

On the upside, the spindle sander you guys were so hard on arrived today. I guess I am about to find out if you were right and the reviews I read were wrong.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Here's some underwater porn for JMcSpongeBob.


----------



## Tim457

Speaking of recommendations I bought the impact/drill driver two tool M12 kit based on the recommendation here and I have to say I'm impressed. The basic batteries are small and lighter, yet still good power.

Tim, seems the consensus is a 6" jointer off craigslist. I regularly see them in the $100-$200 range.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, go for a Steferoo 6" meet and greet of the ol' Craiger. If new is the way you want, I think Grizzly has the most price competitive models…but not certain.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Speaking of recommendations I bought the impact/drill driver two tool M12 kit based on the recommendation here and I have to say I m impressed. The basic batteries are small and lighter, yet still good power.
> 
> Tim, seems the consensus is a 6" jointer off craigslist. I regularly see them in the $100-$200 range.
> 
> - Tim


Loving my m12s so far. Less wrist fatigue, save them for when i tick off the wife. Went back up to the guy i got the planes from this morning, got a few more shop related things. nothing really noteworthy, other than a few firewood sized chunks of walnut and osage orange., but in about a month im likely going back to slim/eliminate his 1000 bd ft ofmaple, poplar, walnut inventory. He is moving to texas and the only wood he says is going with him is the 1100 bd ft of cherry. I gotta find room to store it all…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crab-anemone?


----------



## jmartel

Made it to Hawaii late last night. Diving the next 3 days followed by going over to Volcano national park the last 2.

Tomorrow night is the big manta ray night dive. Hopefully we get a bunch out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JHula.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Tony, it's a decorator arrow crab. He's ready for the Mummer's parade.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Mummer" is new to me as well. Thank you.


----------



## bandit571

Some of them Dovetails, cut with the SKIL Home Shop saw?









Drawer is only about 2-1/2" deep, or so, has to fit into a small spot..









Trying to carve a false front, to match the existing one..









Using these "Toys" ..









Instead of a router. Not sure IF they even make a bit for this part of it..









Maybe I'll do a blog…sometime.


----------



## ToddJB

Took a vacation to Ohio, Putty, so it's slow going right now.

By the way this is what $20 gets you in Zanesville Ohio antique shops.










Took the kiddos out for a hike.


----------



## chrisstef

$20 aint bad for a dive in the river and a micrometer. That pig sticker needs a lil work eh. ive never seen one in the wild so id a bought it for sure. Nice haul broski.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice turnscrews! What brand of pigsticker is that?

Spuds!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I remember you were headed ultimately to IN, did you venture up toward Cle or just east across the southern half of the state?


----------



## ToddJB

We flew to Ohio, yeti. Major stops are Cincinnati (done), Zanesville area (current), then on to Portsmouth, Athens, then wrapping up in burgh of Pittsburgh


----------



## bigblockyeti

The Athens area is nice, far more topography than northern OH!


----------



## Pezking7p

Rust hunting and hiking is time well spent on vacation.

Terry, do you have a picture of a sinkhole? Where does the terrain go?


----------



## terryR

Pez, no way to photo the sinkholes since the field is full of trees. Maybe a drone? But we have a famous pit on the mountainside behind the house. 227' entrance drop and some cave at the bottom. Green's Well.










edit, if the sinks weren't completely made of dirt, I could tell you what's down there. But, way too unstable to mess with.


----------



## jmartel

Realized after driving 45 min south that we left our regulators in the hotel. Awesome. So we ended up diving in front of the hotel. Scared the sh!t out of some lady when I popped up in about 2-3 ft of water right in front of her.

I think I'm going to try and bring some figured Koa home with me. Maybe fill up a flat rate box and ship it back home.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I think I m going to try and bring some figured Koa home with me. Maybe fill up a flat rate box and ship it back home.
> 
> - jmartel


Careful mate. They've got dogs that smell that stuff out. Plus, dog the bounty hunter is in Hawaii. You don't want him on your ass over a little Koa.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill will hunt you down cuz im tha dooooog.


----------



## smitdog

Nice rust you found here in OH, Todd. Many of our "antique" dealers don't have a clue what they have as far as tools go. I remember when I was just getting into woodworking a local place had an old 45 for around $30. I almost picked it up even though I didn't have a clue what it was at the time, I just thought it looked cool. After I learned what it was a couple years later I was going to go back to see if it was still there and the place had closed down, darn!


----------



## KentInOttawa

So I've taken a few days to clean and reorganise my basement shop. Here's a pic of the results from outside the doorway.









I've recently purchased the following toolbox and had this desk delivered free. They've made a huge improvement in here. I've already repaired the left-hand drawers on the desk, which will be my workbench and planing surface until I finish building its replacement. That build process will be long and painful, but the fact that I can do anything at all is very therapeutic.









I'm storing far too much stuff in there, like my a bazillion or so off-cuts, my scroll saw and my fist table saw. The scroll saw has been used a LOT; the bearings, linkages and upper and lower arms have all been replaced at least once, and they're probably all due for it, again. I will probably never use it again because of my injury, but I'm still not ready to give it up, if you know what I mean.

The 8" Craftsman saw, a 5/8HP benchtop, had been used as an 8" disk sander until my son needed something cut and he was too lazy to pull the 10" Delta out of the shed. I giggled the whole time because he spent twice as long to get a safe and accurate (enough) fence set up than he would have spent getting the construction saw ready to use.

The Worksharp 3000 is the power tool I use the most. The only other power tools that I *CAN USE* now are the bench grinder and the electric drills, Anything else would just be too dangerous with my limitations.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey, Kent, see PM if you haven't.

DanK


----------



## Hammerthumb




----------



## KelvinGrove

> So I ve taken a few days to clean and reorganise my basement shop. Here s a pic of the results from outside the doorway.
> 
> I m storing far too much stuff in there, like my a bazillion or so off-cuts, my scroll saw and my fist table saw.
> 
> - Kent


There is no such thing as scrap…. just stock for making small parts.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> There is no such thing as scrap…. just stock for making small parts.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Noted and agreed. That's why I said "stuff" and "off-cuts" :-D


----------



## jmartel

So it's definitely the most I've ever paid per bdft, but I picked up some "instrument grade" koa. They are going to ship it back to me which is good considering I don't have any space.










They also had some slabs that I really would have liked to take home.


----------



## chrisstef

Hold me.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, and that's not even sanded or with any finish. I believe both are 8/4. Will probably resaw into shop made veneer to get the most use out of it. The budget my wife gave me would have covered one of the 2 pieces. But I wasn't going to only buy one. It would get lonely in the box all by itself. Also picked up some pen blanks in curly koa as well as those 2. Not as figured though.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Jhula, that is some sweet koa.


----------



## woodcox

Looks ribbony J. Gonna be hard to sit on that stuff. Gonna be hard to find a project worthy of it too. Very nice.

I found sweet little bench lamp the other day. Has HIGH and low lol. It uses a an old automotive type bulb. Wood grain box. It's nice!


----------



## DanKrager

Woodcox, I have a lamp exactly like that and won't use it in the shop. Mine gets very very hot at the base (transformer?) if used for any length of time over 10 min. Maybe something's wrong with my lamp? It sits on a ceramic plate in the house and doesn't get used much. But given my propensity to leave things "on" in the shop…well you get the idea.

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Wow! Thank you Dan! I haven't had it on more than a minute. I will definitely keep an eye on it it's first time out. I think you're right, the base is heavy. Good looking out.


----------



## TheFridge

> Hold me.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> (Drops mic)


----------



## Pezking7p

> Woodcox, I have a lamp exactly like that and won t use it in the shop. Mine gets very very hot at the base (transformer?) if used for any length of time over 10 min. Maybe something s wrong with my lamp? It sits on a ceramic plate in the house and doesn t get used much. But given my propensity to leave things "on" in the shop…well you get the idea.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Maybe you can swap out the guts for something more modern? I would love to have one of those lamps. Very cool and very useful.


----------



## woodcox

That's an idea pez. Right? Not that old but it's cheap and familiar. I picked up a 75'cloth lufkin tape and another pratt rule also.


----------



## Mosquito

Been a weird "winter" this year… Shop has been like this, or between this and the equivalent amount of ice since the end of December


----------



## summerfi

That's some beautiful koa Jmart. Is it any cheaper there? Koa is one of my favorite woods, but I can't justify the cost.

Mos that's a bummer. Will you be doing some re-grading in the Spring?


----------



## jmartel

Bob, I believe it is a bit cheaper here. But mostly I liked being able to pick exactly what I wanted in person as well.

And I can't justify it either, but here we are. I figure I might not buy it ever again.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Under the heading of ooops!

http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article133378524.html


----------



## chrisstef

Worst thing for a demo contractor is the wrong address.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Under the heading of ooops!

http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article133378524.html 


> Worst thing for a demo contractor is the wrong address.
> 
> - chrisstef


I know some guys who went to the salvage yard for auto extrication training and cut up the car of one of the employees by mistake.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos that s a bummer. Will you be doing some re-grading in the Spring?
> 
> - summerfi


Yeah, knew about the issue last spring too, just never had time to get it done. It is definitely on the table for this spring/summer, as I am trying my best to make sure that I can move out to the shop sometime this year (preferably before winter so I don't have to carry stuff through the snow lol) Thinking load up the snowmobile trailer and drive it back there


----------



## Slyy

WOW Tim, that is a big Ruh-Roh!!

Nice world scores Tug and Jboard.

Todd, sweet small throw brace too! And the turnscrews are awesome.

Well, a friend shared this, I hope it's in a school:


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Mos that s a bummer. Will you be doing some re-grading in the Spring?
> 
> - summerfi
> 
> Yeah, knew about the issue last spring too, just never had time to get it done. It is definitely on the table for this spring/summer, as I am trying my best to make sure that I can move out to the shop sometime this year (preferably before winter so I don t have to carry stuff through the snow lol) Thinking load up the snowmobile trailer and drive it back there
> 
> - Mosquito


Can you just trench and bury one of those perforated drainage tubes?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Those are excellent Rorschach doors.


----------



## Mosquito

Might be able to, but I'm also not sure if I have a spot low enough to drain it to. I think one of the biggest issues is that there is a large pile of junk (broken up asphalt mostly) on the side of the garage that makes a little hill in between the shop and the low spot between me and my neighbor. Hopefully clearing that out, and regrading will take care of it…


----------



## Slyy

> Those are excellent Rorschach doors.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Gender identifying perhaps.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ToddJB

Yeah! Drill that bench.


----------



## theoldfart

Drill baby drill!


----------



## theoldfart

Watched some skiing today










Thinking I'd like to try it!


----------



## DanKrager

For Kent.










DanK


----------



## papadan

> Watched some skiing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I d like to try it!
> 
> - theoldfart


Can we have your shop? You wont need it anymore!


----------



## duckmilk

> Watched some skiing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I d like to try it!
> 
> - theoldfart


I hear it's hard to learn at first, but with practice, you might get good at it ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

"Fixture" for cutting the pieces to length off the roll, with markings for the 2 heights of wires, and outlet boxes. Have some blocks I use to cut around for an outlet too. Makes things quite a bit quicker.










A couple hours of work (about 3) 


















Glad I got the scaffolding. A lot better than climbing up and down a ladder every time. I'd cut 4 pieces, stack them on the end, then climb up and install the tops and staple them in place one at a time, move the scaffolding, and stapling the bottoms. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> For Kent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


They're looking good. I'm looking forward to taking them for a spin!


----------



## TheFridge

Come on mos… you're making electricians look bad 

Don't know where this coming from but I hate red oak.

There. I feel better.


----------



## Pezking7p

Damn mos, it's like a giant computer case. Put some LEDs in there and water cooling (already have the water!).

OF, it looks very scary from the bottom, can't imagine from the top.

Red oak does kind of make me cringe. Not white oak so much. But red…yah.

Spent my first day in the shop in six months. Decided to tie up a few loose ends before starting on chairs. Shelves and a few touch ups for my entertainment center, then a missing panel in the kitchen. Next weekend, steam bending practice.


----------



## Mosquito

haha, all the bulbs in the can lights are LEDs, actually. And the rest of the lighting that's going in there is also LED (but that won't go in until the ceiling is done)

Fridge, the difference is that I didn't have a schedule, and no one was paying me to get it done lol





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGruj0EsA_c​


----------



## woodyjoe

I have used saw horses and plywood for a bench and keep my tools in a shed. My wife bought me a folding table to put my power tools on so I could cut on the horses.


----------



## TheFridge

Mos, if the time lapse doesn't have a prototypical techno beat I'm not watching.

White oak? Meh. If someone gave me some I'd use it.

Red oak I just can't stand the rays. I use it to cut up for stickers. That's about it.


----------



## 489tad

Outdoor dining with the family tonight. 50 degrees, everyone was out and about.

Kevin the ski jump event in our area was canceled. It's a lot of fun watching people fly.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Part of me just wishes Mos was just a widdle boy in his apartment.

The wedding present for my cousin and his fiancé ensues. They want a walnut turntable stand…and they shall have one. Let the dovetails begin.


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone remember me saying good things about fastcap's shopvac remote?

Well i wish to take what i said, back. It just quit working today. 2 days after i moved the vac to opposite side of shop.

Hoping i can contact fastcap and see if they will help remedy my problem.

Oh well..


----------



## Mosquito

> Part of me just wishes Mos was just a widdle boy in his apartment.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I certainly got more woodworking done back then…


----------



## Mosquito

And this is where I'm leaving it for the night. The one I skipped is because it's 12.5" wide instead of 14.5. The one two to the right of that, with the gap on the left, is where those missing 2" went… Explains why all the staples from attaching the sheathing missed those two studs lol


----------



## TheFridge

Oh you naughty boy you…


----------



## ssnvet

Mos… Nice tall ceiling. 10'?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Mos… Nice tall ceiling. 10 ?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


No, Mos is just 5' 2"


----------



## terryR

Shop is looking good, Mos. Well, except for the water.

Very cool watching the shadows move in that video!

Scaffolding looks dope! I may try that! I also may watch and copy what you do with the ceiling. just sayin'


----------



## Slyy

Shop walls lookin great Mos!

Bummer on the vacuum Justin.


----------



## TheFridge

> Mos… Nice tall ceiling. 10 ?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> No, Mos is just 5 2"
> 
> 
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Zinger!


----------



## Tim457

As a vertically challenged person I object to the heightism going on here.

You weren't kidding Mos about how much that scaffolding helped. It only took you a little over a minute to get that much insulation up.

Man that walnut is purdy, Red.


----------



## Mosquito

> No, Mos is just 5 2"
> 
> 
> 
> - WillliamMSP


5'6" thank you very much  If I were 10' tall I could get away with no scaffolding lol

Matt, the ceiling is pretty much 10' tall. It's 9' walls on 8" cinder block.

Terry, the scaffolding is really nice to have. As you can see in the video, it lets me cut 4 sections at once then climb up there and hang the top 1/2 and then finish out the bottom half. Way quicker than having to carry stuff up a ladder one at a time, which I did for a couple spots (by and over the door). And yes the water sucks. That's why I screwed some scrap carpet (graciously left by the previous owners /sarcasm) to the plywood that came with the scaffold platform. Figured I'd rather stand on that with wet boots than the plywood.

Tim, My legs feel like I was working that fast today lol


----------



## terryR

Mos, if you were 10' tall, you'd look really weird. And make millions in the NBA.

looks like you are ahead of my shop since you are stapling up insulation. But, I have wired the receptacles in my boxes already. no lights hung for me yet. I'm using the LED with a pull chain over where I'm working while thinking about permanent installation.

wow, 72 degrees here today. I gotta get that insulation up before warm weather! summer is the worst time to hang pink fluffy stuff!


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, it was almost 60 here yesterday, and heading for the same today and the next couple of days. It's insane, but it's good weather for installing insulation (though maybe 5 degrees cooler would be ok too, long sleeves and long pants and this Mosquito gets a little warm lol)


----------



## TheFridge

5'6"?

10' tall and bulletproof here


----------



## woodcox

Adventures in bench leg book matching.


----------



## chrisstef

Mission accomplished id say woody. Nice!


----------



## terryR

^oh my!


----------



## duckmilk

> And this is where I m leaving it for the night. The one I skipped is because it s 12.5" wide instead of 14.5. The one two to the right of that, with the gap on the left, is where those missing 2" went… Explains why all the staples from attaching the sheathing missed those two studs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Is that cabinet on the right your new saw till?


----------



## Mosquito

Stanley #45 display case, most likely ;-)

When my grandfather moved out of the house into assisted living my cousin and her husband got their china cabinet. A couple years later when they were pregnant with their 2nd and 3rd kids (twins) they decided to turn their bedroom turned dining room back into a bedroom, which meant they didn't have space for the china cabinet anymore. So my dad ran across Wisconsin to go get it, ending up with 2 of them. My dad asked if my wife and I wanted their old one, and I said I'd take it as long as they'd be ok with it living in the workshop as a tool cabinet. A few months later it showed up at my place lol


----------



## Pezking7p

*whistles*

Damn nice, Woody. Legs for what?

Slow day on Lumberjocks. Has everyone seen the Salt Guy? I was aware of it but hadn't watched the video until today. I laughed. A lot.






Then i saw this video where people make fun of him. The girl doing her makeup killed me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Aubrey's jewelry box is done. Thanks to FunBob and Smitty for your contributions.


----------



## Pezking7p

You're such an amazing dad, Red. All the guys in this thread are. Where do you guys find time for it all?


----------



## chrisstef

Looks buttery red.

I had one leg of that baker staging pop free while i was taking it apart back in the day. Free fell and smoked me right in the cheek.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Red, the inlay looks great.

A little shop time today. Took the first inner door for the jewelry box project out of the clamps. It was so out of square I had to knock it apart an do some major work on it. Not perfect but good enough now.

And spent 3 hours sitting in the driveway, cursing, and changinget the break pads on my car. The tire shop wanted $325 to do it. Parts were $75 bucks plus 3 cents for a bandaid.

PS. Break parts cleaner in a cut will make you say things you shouldn't.


----------



## terryR

sweet, Red!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks fellers. I try pretty hard to be a good Dad. I'm far from perfect, but it was important to me to give them better than I got. I succeeded in that.

Almost forgot to thank Lat. He game me that wretched curly purpleheart lol.

For some reason this reminds me of Walden.


----------



## summerfi

Jewelry box looks great Red. How was the maple to work with? I've not used any of it yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks great Red, well done Sir!

No pics, but after too many hours pulling nails I have a stack of 15' long T&G longleaf pine floorboards for the day more shop floor is needed. (There's a plan to add a room off the back door for paint storage / shaker, etc.) Someday.


----------



## jmartel

Made it to the National park today. Headed out to the ocean to see the lava-fall. Pretty cool stuff. Wish I could have been on the boat but they wanted like $200/seat for it. 4 mile bicycle ride each way as it was, and I'm still covered in black ash.










Yesterday was the last diving day. Ended up being a whale watching cruise too. Saw a couple big humpbacks and another momma and baby pair. Plus some bottlenose dolphins.

Baby playing next to momma.


----------



## woodcox

Pez, I am making a smaller example of this bruderhof bench.


----------



## terryR

Nice lava, JCool. I assume you road the bicycle 8 miles on a paved road? Only time I've been to Hawaii was to survey lava tubes about 10 years ago. Awesome trip!

But, I completely shreaded a pair of Vasque hiking boots in about 5 days of walking on the freekin' lava. I don't mean they were scuffed up a bit. The boots were literally falling apart! the horror!

edit…ya know, polished flat slab of lava might be the perfect flattening stone. I bet it would eat that wimpy Arkansas Novaculite!


----------



## Pezking7p

Cool bench. Kind of puts me in mind of a sofa/hallway table.

JFlow, can you go out on the lava fields? I want to walk up to a lava flow like on reading rainbow. #icangoanywhere #itsinabook


----------



## KelvinGrove

> But, I completely shreaded a pair of Vasque hiking boots in about 5 days of walking on the freekin lava. I don t mean they were scuffed up a bit. The boots were literally falling apart! the horror!
> 
> - terryR


I don't remember where I heard it but supposedly Hawaii has the shortest tire life in the nation. It is because they use ground up lava in their road building.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Careful Nathan. You too Kev.

Very cool Mos!! Looks great.

Better weather than we are having Dan.

Beautiful Woodcox.

Fantastic Red.

Right on Smitty!


----------



## jmartel

Terry, it's on crushed and flattened lava. No paved road. It was paved but the lava flows buried it years ago.

Pez, I don't think so for active fields. You can walk out on the dormant ones which we had to do for this one at the end of the road.










Akaka falls north of Hilo yesterday.



















Crater as seen from the Jaggar museum yesterday and last night. Straight fire, yo.

Some more park exploring today, then working our way back to Kona to fly out tonight.


----------



## Brit

Just checking in chaps. Won't be around much for the next few weeks. Keep the fire burning.

<a>







</a>

[IMG alt="Tree Silhouette"]https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2451/32938214016_6c712dfbaa_z.jpg[/IMG]

Miss you already.


----------



## TheFridge

Brit, (I heart you) (even though your British) #therecanbeonly1


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic. Thanks Andy.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, hope the sabbatical is for good reasons(i.e. fun). Be safe.


----------



## TheFridge

Relay for life coming up. Trying to throw some raffle stuff together and not be a last second loser like I always am. 









Trying to get my golden mean on as well. I used it with the previous jewelry box I made but didn't stick to it completely. This one wasn't hard to stick to.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Jewelry box looks great Red. How was the maple to work with? I ve not used any of it yet.
> 
> - summerfi


Pretty hard stuff FunBob. Machined fine on the router, but I had to use a very sharp high angle smoother on the top.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good on you Fridge!


----------



## Redoak49

lots of VOG in Volcano National Park over the last week with rangers wearing respirators.

Bought some really nice Koa wood at a place called Aloha Woods. It is getting shipped back so I can avoid agricultural inspections. Also, went to a coffee plantation and had a 4 hour tour and great Kona Coffee.

Now to go home with a tan to cold weather.


----------



## Redoak49

This is a view from my hotel room. I was glad to see another LJ….jmartel enjoying the big island


----------



## duckmilk

Very nice to see you put a butterfly on the button's jewelry box Red.

Super cool Jmart and Redoak hooked up, in Hawaii no less!

Putting that longleaf pine flooring under your paint storage Smitty?

Andy (Brit), nice pics, thanks. What's up with the next few weeks?

What's the box gonna be Fridge?

Spent the last 2.5 hours getting this old laptop working again. Froze up on me. Finally got it working again and created a restore point. Interesting that there is no option I have found (yet) for having it do that automatically. Also did a disc cleanup (first in 10+ months). Now to find out what that deleted lol.

Starting on some picture frames this week for friends. Planning on wrapping the "bleah" poplar frames in leather. Will see what that ends up looking like.

Ha @ FunBob


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Both my cousins from the ginger side are getting married in the next year. As I've said turntable stand is the gift for one couple. The other is marrying a guy who spent a lot of time in Hawaii. She had the idea to make him something with koa….slab table ect.

I'm waiting for the right time to tell her….. ain't in the budget. Even for a big shot railroad ginger.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This shop happened upon me as I was leaving the shop. Makes ya miss our fav hand surgeon.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, never hooked up. Just happened to be here at the same time I guess. I also bought from Aloha woods though. Red-eye out tonight and then back to home tomorrow. Already planning out the next vacations.

Palau next Feb is what it is looking like. Same guys that ran our Galapagos trip are running one there.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Hey Duck. What operating system do you have?


----------



## TheFridge

Just a regular box duck. Curly maple with ambrosia maple lid. Might put some feet. Might do some banding don't know. I originally thought about giving the padauk jewelry box for the raffle but the wife gave me those "I'm gonna cry if you give this away" kinda eyes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, Red!










Serendipity: Taking the cover off the bandsaw to change out a snapped blade only to find it's still intact, just slipped off the wheel.


----------



## woodcox

It's just not the same 








I should probably clean up the mess from the tool swap soon. The less than two square feet of bench top exposed is just not enough. 
Also, I've had that lamp on for a few hours now with no signs of the base getting warm to the touch.

I dug the yellow thing out of hiding just for you guys. Your welcome.


----------



## DanKrager

Good show on the lamp, woodcox. It looks bigger than the one I have, but it might all be camera perspectives.

I'd still ship mine out to an address. Also have spare bulb.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun shot. Missed indeed BRK.

Lens flare even? Fantastic Smitty. Congrats on the intact blade discovery.

Nice light Woodcox.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Serendipity: Taking the cover off the bandsaw to change out a snapped blade only to find it s still intact, just slipped off the wheel.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


The wood god has indeed smiled on you.


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandy Clamps do a good job, if i hdnt caught on sale, i wouldnt have though.










Anyone up for some yoga on a workbench?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Duck, the shop you see in pics is roughly 1/3 of the building it's in. The plan is to create a room through the back door of the shop room that has all of my finishes and supplies (house paint, stains, brushes, pans, etc. etc.) on shelves. Along with the paint shaker. Need central storage for those things that's kept from freezing over the winter months. And maybe a few other things, haven't done detailed planning yet.

EDIT: Good pics Tug! State of your Shop appears to be excellent.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My log score from this weekend:









Sometimes it's tough only having a 6' bed!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice walnut.

New time waster. Crack smoke.
http://armorgames.com/play/12478/cyclomaniacs-2?via-search=1


----------



## duckmilk

Bulldog, Windows 7 with Office 2010. I think I discovered all the issues were with Outlook. Did a thorough clean up of Outlook plus ran disc cleanup. Seems to be OK for now. Was worried because I pay most all of my bills plus the mortgage on the computer.

Nice night photos guys. Yeah, there are several guys that have dropped off LJs that I wonder about time to time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The shot's are better….prolly 'cause I switched to an iphone



> Serendipity: Taking the cover off the bandsaw to change out a snapped blade only to find it s still intact, just slipped off the wheel.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Happened to me recently. Then I realized I never flipped the tension lever after putting on a new blade. Been using it like that for a week.

I rode the short bus. Sometimes.


----------



## chrisstef

Save me a seat ^


----------



## TheFridge

Keeping one warm ^

Anybody, butcher block species? Preferably not an expensive species that stains well and isn't (preferably again) white oak?


----------



## ShaneA

Maple…


----------



## jmartel

Beech is pretty inexpensive in thicker stock and is nice and tight grained.


----------



## woodcox

Fridge, I thought this was a good read on the like. 
http://www.theboardsmith.com/boardsmith-faqs-2/


----------



## summerfi




----------



## jmartel

Well I've got both Ebony and will have the Koa showing up in the next few days. So I'm good there, Bob. Maybe I can mix in some Claro Walnut and Lacewood to be sure?

Pulled out the first quick edit so far from this weekend. Amazing the difference clear warm water makes in the ability to do wide angle photos.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Wow, in my turtle photos…you can tell it's a turtle. That is some regulation Jacques Cousteau stuff you got going there J.

Anybody ever work with dogwood? A guy at work gave me some. After it dries I may see about a jewelry box for his daughter if it's worth while.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Great turtle pic, J.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang… I found me a jointer. Now all I need is a forklift to move it with.

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/tls/6006052748.html


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's a beast of a jointer and a decent price if everything works properly without first having to be worked on. Dogwood is super tough stuff, great for mallets and golf club heads (at one point in time). I'd be all over that for making a few mallets if someone gave me some.


----------



## JayT

Time to get caught up after being out of town for work five of the past six days, two in airports and planes, two in rainy southern Cal and one a day trip to one of our stores. I'm tired.

Great pic, jdiver.

Tim, an aircraft carrier jointer like that would be awesome. It's probably longer than my current shop.

woodcox, that pic made me snicker. Any attempt at a nice artistic photo in my shop would turn out even worse (and messier)


----------



## TheFridge

Bob you jokester you

Worried about blotchy maple but that might be solved with blotch control.

Beech was my first thought though. Wooddatabase said there is a lot of movement in service and I'm trying to avoid having a 3' x 7' island pulled apart. All they gave me was a Pinterest pic with a dark cherryish stain and the species was "wood" when I asked.

Don't really want to take the job. Would rather be a last resort but I'm gonna wait to see what their other quotes are before giving a #.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Paging Mos - flagship Ryzen announced @$499.


----------



## chrisstef

You plan on doing edge grain or face grain butcher block fridge?


----------



## Mosquito

> Paging Mos - flagship Ryzen announced @$499.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Yeah, I saw that earlier and I'm fairly excited. I'm waiting on official reviews/testing/benchmarks. There's been some "leaked benchmarks", but I always take those with a grain of salt… The leaks are saying the next step down, 1700/1700X keep up with the much more expensive Intel i7-6900k, but we'll see…


----------



## ShaneA

Why are you looking to stain butcher block Fridge? What are we making? I read stain in your question, but was thinking you meant oil…I am not sure if maple's blotching quality extends to end grain. But I really don't have any idea on that.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, an aircraft carrier jointer like that would be awesome. It s probably longer than my current shop.
> 
> - JayT


And probably pulls more current than the rest of my house…


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I do most of my woodworking at a friend's shop. He's getting a 16" Porter refurbished. He laughs at me when I talk about getting 'our' new jointer soon.


----------



## TheFridge

Spurts^

It's a "butcherblock" countertop. Definitely face grain. 36" x 84" x 2" roughly. One of those thing a woman sees on Pinterest and wants.

They're trying to match existing color of their cabinets.

I don't know if they could pay me enough to plane a butcher block that size.


----------



## terryR

^very sexy.

+1 to maple, Fridge.

Not butcher block, but here's an exotic eng grain cutting board I made in ?2012. Never to be used. woods are: Walnut, Tigerwood, Walnut, Wenge, and bloodwood. yes, bloodwood aged to a dark brown.










And, a 5" dovetail point from yesterday. I'm very out of practice, and this chalky Burlington chert (missouri) was a challenge!


----------



## chrisstef

Oof, maple's gonna be heavy fridge. Beech would work. Birch would work. If youre gonna stain to match id choose the cheapest I could get my hands on.

Bulldog …. holy crap. Id have a tough time not penetrating that motor housing.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry. In his big truck. Smoking his pipe while spotlighting deer and shooting them with his homemade arrowheads. Sure you weren't born in alabammer?

You should become a bowyer and then you could truly be an Alabama savage.


----------



## terryR

nah, born in the next state to the north, TN! LOL!

And, I already am a bowyer, dood.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That arrowhead is wonderful Terry. You have a massive pool of patience.


----------



## boatz

> Dang… I found me a jointer. Now all I need is a forklift to move it with.
> 
> That is a beast


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Id have a tough time not penetrating that motor housing.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's what the screen is for!


----------



## terryR

thanks, Tony. 
it's a knife, though, way too big to be shot at anything


----------



## Tugboater78

Cleaned up the #71 my Fil found for me a couple months ago. Has the depth stop but lacked a blade. Luckily i ordered 2 blades from LV when i acquired the MF a couple years ago.

Brothers from another mother.









Toolchest is a little full… need to either slim down or build nother chest/cabinet.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the smelly Witch's Brew to dry….









BLO stinks…


----------



## TheFridge

Always thought BLO had a pleasant smell. Hide glue on the other hand…

What you should've said terry


> it s a knife, though, way too big to be shot at anything.
> 
> Served.
> 
> - terryR


Yeah stef they don't care what species. Thinking 8/4 beech cut into 2" strips with every other flipped to even it out.

And i wouldn't mind some 8/4 beech offcuts for plane making.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> it s a knife, though, way too big to be shot at anything- terryR


 Then what is the dovetail for, is it still the required shape to attach to a hand as well as a shaft?


----------



## jmartel

I want that jointer. I'll even get seconds after Demo has had his way with it. Don't even care.

Should have the new water system hooked up and back up and running today. Here's hoping that there's no leaks. Move in is this weekend, so I don't have much time left.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I want that jointer. I ll even get seconds after Demo has had his way with it. Don t even care.
> 
> - jmartel


I would bet the guy would load it on a truck and send it to ya if you pay the freight.


----------



## Slyy

Nice wood Woody!

JVolcanologist, those are some great pics of the lava flow, bet that makes a hell of a racket!

KG, those Olivers area always so pretty, even the porkchop is sculpted!

Got some new flashy kitchen appliances so the SHop is full of non-woodworking items right now. What I think I really need to complete my next couple restos and get it in working order is a media blasting pressure container. Been eyeing the offerings from Harbor Freight, anyone have experience with any of these?


----------



## Hammerthumb

So Red sent my grandson a train hat, train bank, and a cool train whistle. Thanks Big Red!










He still just wants to play with the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I posted the wrong pic.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea! ^


----------



## Hammerthumb

Need to yell at him again about his PP&E. No safety glasses to go with his PJs.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent. Cute lil dude! Nice work Red.


----------



## TheFridge

Write him up Paul!


----------



## john2005

Afternoon boys. Only 1700 posts behind. All of which appear to be incredibly important material…
Life is busy. No shop here yet, still living out of boxes. Remodeling every day. Hoping to have the kitchen tiled this weekend, but with the wifes schedule, who knows. 
Glad to see that not much has changed around here…

Couple sneek peeks from the last few months around here:

The boys snow cave. Its big enough that I can go in and sit up. Well it was till we had a week of rain and 40 degrees. We had fun while it lasted though.





































This weekends project.










Before










During (move tank over 3 inches so it doesn't hit you when you walk in the door!)










After


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya John! Good to hear from you.

LOVE that front door!!!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pair there Tugger. Someday, I'm gonna get one of those.

Your bench addition looks a lot better than your bench Bandit.

Cute kiddo Paul, and kudos to Red.

+1 to John's door, +2 to the view from the ?upper deck? I suppose.


----------



## duckmilk

Got the computer semi working and finally managed to backup my important stuff. It still just locks up occasionally. Ran a full scan which found nothing, but still locked up doing the backup. I pull the battery and hold the home button for ~15 secs, then it runs normally for a while. Apparently another trip to the geeks is coming up.


----------



## john2005

Hey back! Yeah, that door is all kinds of special. You don't realize it till you try to open it, but the leverage is all screwed up so it can be awkward. Plus I've watched people come for the first time and not really know which way it swings. Kind-of a surprise of sorts…


----------



## ClammyBallz




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Paul- Glad that stuff got there in good shape. Lawl at PP&E. I actually looked, our smallest DOT vest was a "jumbo". Railroaders are hearty in the midwest.

Dang John. Lotta work. Diggin the acacia though. Don't think we had ours installed in the last house when you visited?

Never should have posted the jewelry box on social media. The orders are up to 5 now.


----------



## terryR

Awesome, John!



> it s a knife, though, way too big to be shot at anything- terryR Then what is the dovetail for, is it still the required shape to attach to a hand as well as a shaft?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Complex answer, brotherT. The "dovetail" name only refers to points found in a similar area as one resembling this one I made, true name is "St. Charles" point. Yes the notches are for hafting to a handle, but so are many, many other basal shapes. Some notched, some not.

My main point is a 5" long rock is too heavy for a projectile. And a knife could really be any shape the maker desires.


----------



## TheFridge

If the Stone Age returns terry, im hunting you down.


----------



## chrisstef

Goldfish. Lol clammy. Figures. With scotch though?

X2 fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

> If the Stone Age returns terry, im hunting you down.
> 
> - TheFridge


And then terry, we are goin hunt some wooly mammoths. And drag stef around by the hair.

One of us has to be domesticated. You make manly spears and stuff. I'll use them. And stef makes the mammoth sammiches.

Sounds like a great partnership to me.

Edit: stef, the bottle is for him, and the goldfish and the shot are for the boy.


----------



## Mosquito

Finito.



















Except above and below the electrical panel, but I plan on using extruded polystyrene behind the wires, and on the back of the panel I cover it with, to keep it easily accessible if/when I add something.


----------



## jmartel

Well, my souvenirs from Hawaii showed up today. I wasn't expecting it until Friday at the earliest.










And I managed to get the hot water heater wired up and the water switched over to the new system tonight.










Still need to move over the individual lines over to their fixtures and secure loose hoses above the crawlspace, but I miraculously have no leaks. My wife wasn't as happy as I was though. I had her open one of the ports on the manifold so I could see water flow into a bucket, but apparently she wasn't reading correctly. Water everywhere out of a different one.

Had to make an emergency run to Home Depot tonight though. I cut off the existing water system with a sawzall, noticed the valve outside didn't quite shut off the water completely, and realized that the T fitting that I was trying to take off to tie into wouldn't budge. Mapp torch took it right off. Moral of the story apparently is that if it doesn't work the first time, a blowtorch is the answer.

And another photo from this weekend. Manta night dive.


----------



## woodcox

HN^^!!
Hopefully this is your last year in the rink, mos. It looks good. Now cover it up quick itchy over here.

I have a whole wall of exposed pink stuff and it was shredded. I want to tackle the cover up in sections and work my way down. It's southwest facing and a window added could bring some needed natural light.

Well that was the shortbus way to a glue up. I could have used this years ago!

















Those will be 11 1/4" wide panels. That's right. I'll keep em clean tho.

Keep it up red n duck. You got john to come up for air!

Heya John! Homestead is going to be sweet with that view!.. Lol @ dances with toilet tanks.

Ed. Glad they made it safe Jmart. How does it work, whatzit like? Assuming you have only scraped it so far.


----------



## woodcox

LOL. I've sawzalled customer's tires, brake and fuel lines, electrical and more. It happens.


----------



## B2bBazar

[REMOVED]


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Clammy.

Got it. Thank you very much Terry; I appreciate you sharing your knowledge.

Fridge, I heart you. I heart you lots!

That looks fantastic Mos!

Cool shot JPlumb, glad you're in business re: hot water.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto tony. Just ditto…

Jkoa, sorry about the mess in the koa…


----------



## Mosquito

It's so damp in the shop right now that I almost want it to freeze and dry out a little before I put the vapor barrier over it, but that is the next step. Then prep ceiling for insulation. I haven't 100% decided yet what I want to do there. Blown in or batt. Needs to be R38 minimum if I ever want to get a permit to heat it


----------



## terryR

Good stuff, Mos! Looks like a big orange extension cord supplying juice to your panel. LOL! Vapor barrier on the inside?

JKoa, that's some special wood! Why don't women understand valves and fluid dynamics?

Lot of love for the square edging plane. Did Veritas stick with the number95?


----------



## Tugboater78

The boating festivities have restarted…

Already have my eyes set on 3 weeks from now…


----------



## putty

Nice job on the insulation Mos, you did it the right way, a lot of people staple to the face of the studs, you did it the preferred way. I wouldn't worry about putting up another vapor barrier, the kraft faced insulation is a vapor barrier itself.

My vote for the ceiling is blown in, call some contractors instead of doing it yourself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Oh? What is the proper way to staple the batts in? I can't tell from the pictures.

Is it the same for encapsulated insulation?


----------



## Redoak49

I am jealous of the wood from Hawaii. Mine will not be here for a couple of days. The wife has some orchids coming and the box of Kona Coffee is coming.

My trip there was interesting and learned a lot about coffee and tea growing. The trip back flying overnight is not fun.


----------



## terryR

oooh, blown insulation. I hadn't considered that for the space above the ceiling. I'm guessing that would require a flat surface parallel with the floor? Was hoping to keep my framing exposed, at least the lower cross beams, for rigging stuff.

Any way I look at it, insulating that portion of the shop == major work!


----------



## Mosquito

The vapor barrier is required by city code in order for them to issue a permit to heat a garage space. 4-mill poly vapor barrier is the code minimum, if I ever need to pull the permit (which I would for a gas heater). I only went with the kraft faced insulation for 2 reasons: 1) I couldn't get unfaced in a roll at the store, it would have had to be batt which I preferred not to do. 2.) There was a volume discount of ~30% on the kraft faced rolls that wasn't available on unfaced batts so the price difference was about $0.04/sqft more for kraft faced.

The Blown in idea was definitely a hire someone for it option, batt would be me. I'm mostly leaning towards blown in, because of ease and effectiveness. Easiest way to do it would be to insulate after installing the ceiling, and I don't really feel like crawling up into the attic space with rolls or batts of insulation.

Terry, that's not the supply that's the 10-3 wires for the 240v circuits  Panel supply is through the wall behind the box. Vapor barrier on the inside up here is required to prevent condensation inside the walls during the heating season


----------



## Mosquito

> ^Oh? What is the proper way to staple the batts in? I can t tell from the pictures.
> 
> Is it the same for encapsulated insulation?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Staple to the inside of the wall stud rather than the face (staple to the 3.5" face not the 1.5" edge that's towards the room)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you.


----------



## Mosquito

it's kind of one of those "What's the BEST sharpening method" type of questions though. A lot of people disagree and go back and forth over stapling inside or stapling to the face. I think the most pertinent argument to me for face stapling is a more continuous vapor barrier (a non issue for me as code requires a poly vapor barrier anyway). Also that's supposed to provide a better cavity fill as you're not holding the facing back into the wall by stapling it, which is entirely possible, though I don't know the actual impact that would have to its performance.

I did it this way because I'd prefer to see the studs and have access to them when installing the vapor barrier and the wall paneling. To my inexperienced mind it seems like it would be easier to hit the stud every time if you can SEE it (at least for vapor barrier) lol


----------



## DanKrager

I am a big fan of Nu-wool. It is a treated cellulose spray that hardens like foam. When remodeling my garage into a bedroom, I considered and priced three options: DIY spray foam, fiberglass, and Nu-wool. The spray foam was $3000 just for the material. Fiberglass was about $1200. The Nu-wool price was $600 including labor furnished! 
Upon research, I found the Nu-wool to have many superior features…no sagging, air tight (meets all vapor barrier requirements), the highest sound proofing, vermin proof, the highest R value for same thickness, and the highest fire resistance.

Guess which one I went with? And was not disappointed. Planning to use it for the new garage.

DanK


----------



## putty

The insulation manufactures have done studies, no difference in vapor performance in face vs inset stapleing, contractors all do the inset, drywall guys would have a fit if it was face stapled

It's already up, but a good idea is to run a big bead of caulk between the sheathing and studs, it seals off each stud cavity and stops air infiltration between stud cavity to stud cavity.


----------



## terryR

just found this in my truck,


----------



## Mosquito

I remember you mentioning that before Dan, but I couldn't find anything local for it, unfortunately.


----------



## putty

Terry, take that to the bank and pay off the truck!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Interesting and noted. Thank you Mos and Dan.

Dan do you know if Nu-wool available in CA? A quick google search shows no results within a 200 mile radius of Los Angeles.


----------



## summerfi

Everybody needs one of these, and it's so cheap too.

OK, what do you really think it is? I think I know.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Bob. I'm speechless, seeing what that seller has offered.

My guess: dried up piece of root.


----------



## putty

> Dan do you know if Nu-wool available in CA? A quick google search shows no results within a 200 mile radius of Los Angeles.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Tony, that Nu-wool may be a local maker of blown cellulose insulation. There are many regional makers of that product. It's shredded newspaper with a dry binder agent and boric acid for fireproofing and insect control. It is sprayed in the walls with a mist of water then scraped smooth with rotating round brush.

Dan is correct about it being air tight and the sound proofing and R Value (r-30 with 8" in the attic) I'll have to disagree about the sagging, I've seen many where it sags over time in the walls up to 6-8" you will never know this because the walls are covered up with drywall. I have it in my attic, started out with 10" now it is settled that the tops of the 2×6 ceiling joists are exposed.

There is a national maker of cellulose insulation, Cocoon by Louisiana Pacific, they probably have some contractors in your area. Due to the demise of the newspaper industry, a lot of the smaller makers are getting out of the business.


----------



## Mosquito

> It s already up, but a good idea is to run a big bead of caulk between the sheathing and studs, it seals off each stud cavity and stops air infiltration between stud cavity to stud cavity.
> 
> - putty


Anywhere there were bigger gaps I did use spray foam (the window and door seal stuff) to fill them, and where the outside outlet was and where the outside motion light was. I thought about doing all of them, but… eh


----------



## putty

Bob that should be on Ebay China, it looks like Ginseng


----------



## TheFridge

It looks like the seller ran out of crack so he listed this.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Putty.


----------



## summerfi

Good guesses. My guess is a knot out of a rotted conifer log. I see them all the time in western forests. I should start picking them up if they're worth that much.


----------



## TheFridge

If they're worth that much I'm coming help you.

Terry, you now have the money to start your own rotted conifer knot business. You can make a fortune.


----------



## summerfi

Wait a minute. Terry needs to buy a franchise license from me first.


----------



## DanKrager

Sounds like there are business opportunities for Nu-wool applicators.

I wonder, Putty, if the cellulose sprayed in the attic is different from the stuff in the walls. My contractor guaranteed no sagging in the walls, but I didn't have him put any in the attic since there was already 12" loose cellulose up there. The stuff in the walls is like Styrofoam when dry so I don't see how it could sag. The stuff this guy sprayed was like glued to the walls, and he also guaranteed (verbally) that shrinkage would not be measurable. Haven't exposed any, but the new garage will likely get the chance to show because I may not get the plywood coverage up promptly. 
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Pretty sure walls and ceilings have different formulations. In ceilings it's loose just like blown in fiberglass.

Terry, I've seen blown in cathedral ceilings if not too steep. Other wise they batt it.

Bob, refer to steffums. He's the domesticated staff of one for me and terry.


----------



## bandit571

Around here, they use a spray foam…...styrene?

They will go in, and spray the walls and undersides of the roof. Then you just go back and cover the foamed walls with either drywall, or lumber.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Went to the dentist thus AM. I need a crown on one molar. Looks like no jointer for me for a while.

"If it ain't fleas it's piss ants…. but there is always some little something chewing on my butt."


----------



## Mosquito

Sprayfoam is expensive. I couldn't justify that expense to myself, let alone even trying to convince the wife, simply because I've still got a 16' wide 8' tall hole in the wall that's only insulated to R5, and not exactly a perfect seal…


----------



## TheFridge

my dad had he underside of his tin roof sprayed to kill the noise from rain. Wow. It's was a LOT more than I expected.

Rough math 3-4$ a sq ft


----------



## chrisstef

Try roxul T. I believe theyre both mineral wool.


----------



## TheFridge

Gonna try out a current switch for dust collect. 25$ish off amazon. Should put out enough power to supply a 120v contactor coil for dust collect. Should be able to run all the hots for saws and jointer and planer through the CS and trigger the contactor for the collect. I hope it works. If so. It's gonna be awesome if it works.

I just happened to stumble on a couple while tracing some wire out in some switchgear. If I could rig it to open some blast gates as well it would be awesome. (I have some electric dampers I scavenged from a job). If it works if could be automatic dust collecting for me.


----------



## duckmilk

> just found this in my truck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Looks like you got a helluva deal on that truck. I'd call that built-in equity.


----------



## duckmilk

OK, so that's the last we see of Terry for a while?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fridge, if those electric dampers are from an HVAC system make sure they'll handle the pressure a DC system can generate, most I've had my hands on won't.


----------



## TheFridge

You're probably right. I do plan on using the guts to actuate a plastic blast gate somehow. It's doable. Just haven't thought it through yet.


----------



## woodcox

Holdfast is helping flush it. Worked great! I left it for ten minutes or so before removal.









I remembered to mark grain switching on the joint this time. 









Make it happen fridge.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scored these Aurious for a good price used.

Hands off your lap Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Don't tell me what to do.

Nice set there partner.


----------



## theoldfart

Still no work being done in the shop but did get some staples on steroids( this should excite BRK)


----------



## DanKrager

Those carving chisels look to be a useful set. Nice score, BRK.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Nice pinchers there Kevin.

Any of you guys happen to know what this little gem might be? Looks like a mortiser to me.










Got an email in to the seller.


----------



## TheFridge

Ooooh


----------



## chrisstef

Quick google search suggests a wysong or an oliver. I might have to turn on the charm.


----------



## ShaneA

Where is the arm? could it be foot activated? Looks like lots o arn.


----------



## chrisstef

If its an Oliver its foot actuated I believe. Wysong may be as well. I doubt its in my price range but from the other pics by the seller it appears nothings been touched in a long while. Or its in bandits shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Got the call back. Its a Greenlee. 3 phase, 408v? Monstah. Wants $1,000. Bit out of my league.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang Stef. those vintage mortisers are sweet. $1000 is smokin crack though.

My benchtop might look like that in a few years. Haven't touched it since I got the domino.


----------



## terryR

> OK, so that s the last we see of Terry for a while?
> 
> - duckmilk


yeah, I've been buying out Patrick Leach and Jim Bode!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, we need pictures of those buy outs!


----------



## Pezking7p

> I am a big fan of Nu-wool. It is a treated cellulose spray that hardens like foam. When remodeling my garage into a bedroom, I considered and priced three options: DIY spray foam, fiberglass, and Nu-wool. The spray foam was $3000 just for the material. Fiberglass was about $1200. The Nu-wool price was $600 including labor furnished!
> Upon research, I found the Nu-wool to have many superior features…no sagging, air tight (meets all vapor barrier requirements), the highest sound proofing, vermin proof, the highest R value for same thickness, and the highest fire resistance.
> 
> Guess which one I went with? And was not disappointed. Planning to use it for the new garage.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I wonder why you would pick any of the other options? I knew foam was the best, but if the R value is less than nu-wool and nu-wool is also a vapor barrier…..isn't it the best since it's cheaper?

EDIT: All hail, Nu-Wool!


----------



## jmartel

Apparently the wife decided to back the car into a tree, shattered the rear window and one of the plastic body panels. Awesome. Good timing, too, since we're moving into the house this weekend.


----------



## chrisstef

Red duct tape and a half roll of 6 mil poly. Send me the addy jmart. I got chu.


----------



## duckmilk

> Or its in bandits shop.
> 
> - chrisstef


Probably a fair enough guess Stef. He probably picked it up for $10.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jdeductible, that stinks! Hope it doesn't effect your ability to get things moved in on your planned time table.


----------



## woodcox

Stef, you've patched something with a state issued plate before, I assume.

Maybe a family vaca to Ft. Myers, Florida this year. I've never been east of the Rockies.

Ouch. How's the tree jmart?


----------



## Mosquito

Jmart, just make sure you pack the car to the ceiling every time, you'll never notice


----------



## summerfi

Sorry Jwreck. You've had a good year till now. Try to remember, it's just a car. I feel your pain though.


----------



## jmartel

More like Joutofpocket. It's about the same as paying for the $500 deductible, so I'm just going out of pocket for it. Still have to move tomorrow unfortunately.

Haven't been to the house today to see if the tree survived. My guess is yes.


----------



## Mosquito

would "no deductible on glass" cover that? I've got to get my windshield replaced after a chip turned crack. Happened a month and a half ago, and still haven't gotten it fixed yet, even though it's $0 deductible for me… too busy


----------



## August

Just dropping by 
I think some of yall still know me I'm still alive
This Osage orange wood is soft


----------



## TheFridge

Put the shelix heads through a workout today. Did all this.



















That's 10 deep and 4'+ wide. It all got flooded in august and was covered in mud and silt. We brushed it off but it only helps so much with rough cut lumber.

And the knives are still good. Not perfect but not nicked up. I can't believe they made it through.

Edit: only one side was planed completely clear

I'm a believer.


----------



## TheFridge

Good to see you augie!

I'm weird about stuff like this but my paw paw has lived a full life and then some.

90yo. Veteran of WW2 pacific theater. Was a marine til he died.

Made it through a crap load of islands and the most of the battle of Iwo Jima before breaking his back when a grenade blew the cliff out from underneath him. Buried today with honors.



















Had his toes blown off by 9000 volts, shot himself bad when he dropped his shotgun, cut some fingers off on his table saw and had to dragged to the ER, and had a wallet that said "Bad MotherfuKer". Hell. He probably had two.

Was the closest to him of all his grandchildren. Sucks. But I guess it's life. Claimed by a damn broken hip.

So you old bastards out there. Watch your hips. Thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Travel well paw paw.

Auggie ya sneaky bastage, how r ya?


----------



## putty

Sorry about your Paw Paw Fridge, that was the greatest generation!


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, sorry for your loss. My dad was a Marine Airman in the Pacific at the same time as PawPaw. Still miss him.

I have his log book. The most memorable entry says (paraphrased)" dropped an atomic bomb today"


----------



## WillliamMSP

Condolences, Fridge. Sounds like he lived a full and interesting life, indeed.


----------



## ShaneA

Tough news Fridge. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## summerfi

Sorry Fridge. Hang tough buddy.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, that generation taught us how to stand up for what we believe in and how to respect, even things we don't agree with. Much to be learned and passed on to other generations. I'm sorry for that loss, Fridge.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks fellas. The old man had some stories.


----------



## woodcox

Sorry for you fridge. It's tough. Lucky you had a guy like him around growing up.


----------



## bandit571

"One more Marine reporting in, I've served my time in hell"

Sorry for your loss, he is still a Marine, just standing in formation in a better place than here….


----------



## WillliamMSP

Had to kill a little time when picking up the boy from Svenska Skolan, so I poked around the mansion for a few. Came across a great lookin' ol' bench top on display. Would have loved to have seen it with the original base - I wonder what happened to it? Looking at the underside of the slab, there's a long dado for (I assume) a sliding deadman, too.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Condolences Fridge. He sounds like a great man.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thank for sharing that Fridge. I read "Flags of our Fathers" a few years back. Floored me. Whole new appreciation for that generation.


----------



## Pezking7p

God bless, PawPaw.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys. Very few of that breed still around today. It was awesome taking a tour of the WW2 museum with him a few years back. I'm glad I took advantage of the time he was here.










Thanks to the Marines for the honors. He was worthy of the tribute.


----------



## ToddJB

Sitting at the airport awaiting my flight back Colorado after driving all morning. Ready to kick my boots off and sleep in my own bed.

Fridge, sounds like he used his body to the fullest. Hang in there, brother.

Bill, that top looks identical to my bench, check out my blog for an original base.

Had a couple phone interviews this week. One has already called back for an in person on Monday. "This is the first and only time you'll need to wear a suit"


----------



## summerfi

Todd, I hear they make suits in flannel now. Denim ties too.


----------



## TheFridge

> Todd, I hear they make suits in flannel now. Denim ties too.
> 
> - summerfi


Sign me up!

Thanks Todd.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Fridge… Sorry to hear about you Paw Paw's passing. Sounds like he was the "real deal"

Mos… I quoted bown in fiberglass for a project at work and we got the warehouse attic insulated by a contractor for less than we could buy fiberglass bat. I recommend you go ahead and sheet rock the ceiling as you will get much better reflected light. You can strap or bolt a 2x cleat to the truss bottom chord on the shop side of the rock in a strategic location and then through bolt eye bolts to the 2x for lifting.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Fridge, I have said for years that what actually brought on the Great Depression was God's need to harden an entire generation of men like your paw paw. To prepare them for the coming storm the would have to face. How quickly so many have forgotten.

A toast… to absent companions.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the input Matt, I haven't decided on what I'll put on the ceiling for paneling, but whatever it is will be painted white regardless for light reasons.

An update, I ended up buying blown in fiberglass (pre-paid, pick up later), because I ended up combining a bunch of stuff to get it at a about 45% off. Normal price was $29.68/bag, it was on sale for $19.99 (which was $1.50 below the volume discount price if you bought 30), then an 11% rebate bringing them down to $17.79 each. Then paid for it with a gift card that I got for 10% off, for a total of about $16 each. Just have to get the other stuff done now, and get that picked up and blown in. Plan to just rent the blower and do it myself with a friend reloading for me, but may see if there are any contractors around that would blow it in for me. I weighed the options between R38 batt and this, and this won out EASILY, in price and the fact that there are a lot of wires that sound annoying to put batts around…

Hoping to do some or most of the vapor barrier tomorrow. Today was mostly clean up (I got to sweep the shop for the first time in about 2 months with out pushing water around, it was awesome). And adding baffeling between what will be the attic and the soffits in prep for the blown in


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm sorry Fridge.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sorry to hear about your papaw fridge

78 degrees on thursday when i jumped aboard, was same friday. came on shift friday night, justbefore midnight, with 20+ mph winds and twmp had dropped to 40 degrees, wind died down this afternnon. Water freezing on deck and they calling for 25 degrees before thesun comes up this morning.

This ******************** has got to stop…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> 78 degrees on thursday when i jumped aboard, was same friday. came on shift friday night, justbefore midnight, with 20+ mph winds and twmp had dropped to 40 degrees, wind died down this afternnon. Water freezing on deck and they calling for 25 degrees before thesun comes up this morning.
> 
> This ******************** has got to stop…
> 
> - Tugboater78


"At seven P.M. the main hatch way caved in

He said "fellows it's been good to know ya!""

In all seriousness, be careful out there.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Sorry to hear fridge, it hard to say good bye to some like that who has had an influence on you when you were growing up. I still miss my pap.

Why didn't I ever think of doing this before? Brown pads on the DA polisher make rub out 50 times faster.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ShaneA

^double shiny goodness


----------



## terryR

damn, Stef, I could eat a slice of that.


----------



## ssnvet

What is that Finnish?


----------



## chrisstef

Its bhogs triple threat as ive dubbed it. A coat of early american maple dye sanded back, thinned blo, shellac and in this case 4 coats of arm r seal for some sturdier protection. I just posted the finish product ….

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/302218


----------



## JayT

Kickin' work, stef.

I spent the afternoon in the shop in a bit different manner. There has been quite a few times recently I was wishing for a edge sander. Unfortunately, the good ones are both large and expensive. Cost can be budgeted for, but space is a much biigger isssue. The only smaller one is a Shop Fox that doesn't get very good reviews. Instead of giving up, I decided to see if I could turn my belt/disc combo sander into an edge sander.

A few hours, one 2×4 and some scrap plywood later we have:










I almost never used the disc sander, so removing that isn't a big deal and I'll get a lot more use out of the machine in this orientation. If, for some reason, I need it vertical again, it can still be flipped over to its base.

Much more better.


----------



## jmartel

Gorgeous table top, Stef.

Sorry about Paw-Paw, Fridge.

Jay, I could probably use one of those. Thought about making a stand/holder for my belt sander.

All moved over to the new house, finally. Moving when both you and your wife are sick is a bad idea. 0/10, would not recommend. Also, I continually forget how much wood I hoard until I need to move it all. Every time I see some of my special figured stuff though, it's all worth it.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats on the move jmart. Moving sucks when ya feel good. No bueno. Hit the shower kid, youre done for the night.

Slickness jayt.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## putty

I had to delete my comment before it was flagged as offensive..

I have a good cucumber story though.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Well. Looks like Tug and Fridge went and saw the new 50 shades of grey movie.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Here is TMI I broke one of those off in a girlfriend once…She said you better get it out. I had to drill out the center with my finger then pinch it to pull it out
> 
> cucumber seeds were all over my bed.
> 
> - putty


I don't think that's what they meant by "pickle tickle".


----------



## chrisstef

Bahhhh hahahahaha!!


----------



## putty

Hey Bulldog…I thought I deleted that!!!


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guy. I do appreciate it. On a lighter note…


> I had to delete my comment before it was flagged as offensive..
> 
> I have a good cucumber story though.
> 
> - putty


I have one too…


>


Oh putty  at least it wasn't a gerbil. Believe you me.

I know a guy did that with a condom and a banana. She found out when he stood up. Ooh she wasn't happy.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Well crap. I can't delete it now. It was me that did it. I am Spartacus!


----------



## 489tad

Why Fridge why?

Stef the table is nice. I have a question for you. I was asked to make a road side memorial with the name carved in. What carving chisel or chisels should I get to do the job? I guess Roman text like you have done. ( is that Roman text).

I didn't have to work Saturday so I made some progress on my daughters tack box. No pics, too busy having fun.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - a v gouge is probably all youd really but if youre looking to buy some new tools a 3 and 5 sweep gouge will help with rounded letters. Fishtails seem to get into tighter corners but are a bit more expensive. I think ive got a 3/12 and a 5/10.


----------



## DanKrager

For a sign that large you would want a 90° V, otherwise, what Stef says. A 2" flat gouge (or chisel) helps with tall straight letters….

DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

WTF were you doing that it BROKE? That's really going to town.


----------



## TheFridge

> Here is TMI I broke one of those off in a myself once…Mom said you better get it out. I had to drill out the center with my drill then pinch it to pull it out
> 
> My seeds was all over my bed.
> 
> - putty
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


 There.


----------



## WillliamMSP

0.0

Remind me to skip the salad at Putty's place, lol.


----------



## KelvinGrove

The better I get to know you guys, the happier I am that I don't live anywhere near you….


----------



## chrisstef

Psssh. Take the filter off and you aint seen nothing KG.


----------



## JayT

> The better I get to know you guys, the happier I am that I don t live anywhere near you….
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Amen!


----------



## bobasaurus

Jay, that is a clever shop-built machine.

Yesterday I finished the damascus jewelers hammer head:










It has a very low layer count since my arms are feeble and I was tired of hammering on it. I think the pattern looks pretty neat though. This is what I started with:










4 layers each of 1080 and 15n20 steel. Here is the billet after twisting (posted earlier on this forum, too):


----------



## woodcox

That is amazing Allen!

Lol @ putty and his hands!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats JHomestead.

Very cool hammerhead Bob.


----------



## jmartel

The therapy miniature horse was at Home Depot again today. Apparently it wasn't a one time thing.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats badass bob.


----------



## JayT

Allen, that looks totally cool.

You need a power hammer so you make more and tighter layers for tools that will take more abuse.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks guys. Jay, more layers doesn't add strength… the layering is just for show. This will be plenty strong if I got the heat treatment right. Both 1080 and 15N20 have similar heat treatment procedures.

Someday I want to make a few sets of chisels out of damascus (cranked neck, butt, etc). Not sure if I would make the cutting edge from it though… they are both high-carbon steels so they would hold an edge well, but the wear rates might be a bit different making for unusual sawtooth cutting edges as they get dull.


----------



## Tim457

Sorry about paw paw, Fridge. That man sure lived life though.

Bob, that is stellar work. You need an auto hammer now.


----------



## smitdog

Friggin cool Allen!

Cucumbers in the movie theater makes me lol, maybe they were just scaring cats with them??? SUUURREEE they were…..


----------



## bobasaurus

I would kill for a power hammer and/or forging press. Definitely don't have the cash, not sure if I even have the room or power requirements. I might try to pick up or make a treadle hammer someday, it's just a foot operated hammer but you can do a lot with it.


----------



## TheFridge

Light for workbench. 1 panel doesn't work. Don't know why. May actually disconnect another because it's so damn bright.









Current switch works as advertised. 25$ish. Gonna run jointer, planer and saw circuits through it to a contactor for the dust collector and Boom. Automatic dust collector switch. Now to figure out automatic blast gates so I can be really lazy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Got the door frame for the jewelry box project glued up tonight. Tomorrow I will clean up the rabbits and make the inner panel. Then it's off to the glass shop to get the mirror cut.

We are looking at 70 MPH wind gusts and the possibility of one to two inch hail along with pouring rain on Wednesday. Ought to make for a fun day at work.


----------



## Mosquito

That's sweet Fridge, maybe you can have a relay for each machine, and have that relay power an actuator for opening a blast gate when a machine is turned on… good luck 

That's some decent wind gusts Tim, hopefully the hail stays away…


----------



## jmartel

We actually got thundersnow in Seattle today.

Bit of small hail at home across the sound, but no snow.


----------



## TheFridge

I can do it Mos. I'd just need to get a current switch and relay for each machine along with rebuilding the electric dampers to blast gates (. A hand/off/auto switch would be useful as well.

Unfortunately it's gonna take a lot of work but it'll be pretty sweet if I get it going.

Edit: I think memes are gonna be the death of the world.


----------



## TheFridge

Wire the flux capacitor properly and you have this. This B bright. It's actually a highbay fixture.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> That s sweet Fridge, maybe you can have a relay for each machine, and have that relay power an actuator for opening a blast gate when a machine is turned on… good luck
> 
> - Mosquito





> I can do it Mos. I d just need to get a current switch and relay for each machine along with rebuilding the electric dampers to blast gates (. A hand/off/auto switch would be useful as well.
> 
> Unfortunately it s gonna take a lot of work but it ll be pretty sweet if I get it going.
> 
> - TheFridge


Maybe you could tap power from the primary cooling coil and route it through the flux capacitor. After that it would be a simple trick to control it with the output of the glycerol generator….

Holy Bhog you guys are getting complicated!


----------



## DanKrager

...a couple flux capacitors, some Zener diodes, two rotary capacitance resistors, a curl generator, and a watercooled magnetic electron transfixerr should about do it! Consider the possibility of using a Euclidean inclined plane, too.

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

I think you should try a Q36 Space Modulator…. they're always good for an Earth shattering KABOOM!


----------



## terryR

Impressive hammer head, Allen! Would love to turn some Damascus. Any clubs near you that might have a power hammer?

So, Fridge, how much for the light, and where? I still need to grab a few more.


----------



## TheFridge

The quantum field generator is still having flux problems…

Terry, Somewhere around 400-500$ unless you're boss really likes you. This one swapped out on a warranty job (one panel had the wrong polarity and someone thought it was a bad driver from the factory) and was floating around our shop. I mentioned to the boss I needed to find one for my wood shop and he takes care of me so he gave it to me. so the price is just a guess from what I can see online.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pictures not showing for me, only place holders for them. Wish I could see what you are doing Fridge.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm down too T. No pitchers.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef needs a pitcher.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez wants a call up from the minors


----------



## TheFridge

A little light

And

Some electronic wizardry










What the light was doing before I switched positive and negative to the panel that was out.










I hope it's working now?

You gotta switch hit before you get the call up pez


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks. Cool light!


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Fridge. Outta my price range.

heavy rains today, minor flooding everywhere after the pulse. The water which runs down the mountain here has slowly moved it's way south towards our home.No chance it'll ever reach the shop in the photo in our lifetime, but the creek today is flowing over my driveway to the new shop! The deep pool of water next to the road is brand new, since the land usually pushes flood pulses the other way into a creekbed. You have to respect water since it certainly changes the shape of the land over time! I also have to get past this water to reach our pump house.

waiting for images today…never mind…


----------



## Tim457

Barmaid, more pitchers please! I haven't had a problem with pictures at all today, it's happened a lot in the past though.

Terry, from drought to flooding, can't win with the water it seems. That's like California's drought and mudslides cycle.


----------



## ssnvet

never mind :^o


----------



## Pezking7p

So you're going to cut all your cords and run one leg of each through the switch? OH, you do it in the panel.

It would be hilarious if 10 years down the road you sell the house, and some poor schmuck is trying to figure out why every time he turns on the shop vac his radio turns on.

I haven't switch hit but one time I accidentally got half of an old fashioned from a Kuwaiti in a very dark bathroom at a party. Does that count?


----------



## theoldfart

Life is better, cast is off. Just a brace now, OT starts on Friday. Maybe shavings next week!


----------



## DanKrager

Good progress on that restoration, Kevin. It's gonna feel good to have a hand plane in that grip again. Just don't hit it with a mallet while chiseling!

DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

> So you re going to cut all your cords and run one leg of each through the switch? OH, you do it in the panel.
> 
> It would be hilarious if 10 years down the road you sell the house, and some poor schmuck is trying to figure out why every time he turns on the shop vac his radio turns on.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Yep, that would be roll on the floor funny.


----------



## TheFridge

If I ever sell, I might do it out of spite. Except it'll be turn one tool on and some lights go out 

Pez, check your phone. Incoming call…


----------



## Tugboater78

A video of a drone flying over one our smaller boats/tow, the M.V. Nancy Sturgis

Tow is 1000'x105', boat is 105'x25' with covertop barge 195'x35', on "the hip"

14 barges of power for the midwest.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stay safe out there Tug!


----------



## KentInOttawa

Thanks for the video, Tug. The perspectives and motion of that drone brought back a lot of memories for me; I used to be a Sea King helicopter crewman. Flying for the Canadian navy had its, ahem, challenges ;-) but it also had a lot of memorable moments.

My first ship:









An example of one of the challenges experienced:



View on YouTube

I made it to the community mailbox yesterday and picked up a few parcels, including one from Dan K (thank you very much) as well as some others from Amazon that contained accessories for what Dan sent me.









These disks and the compound will be used on my Worksharp 3000 as inspired by Stumpy Nubs. The walk to the community mailbox was enough of a strain that I won't be able to mount the disks and adjust the Worksharp for another day or so. I have a couple of blades to sharpen and some more to hone. Hopefully, I'll get to take the disks for a spin by the weekend.


----------



## jmartel

Fridge, along those same lines…

My dad had a car when he was younger that had no reverse or 2nd gear, had to flip a hidden switch to be able to start it, start it with a screwdriver, and several other things. When he went to trade it in on a new Camaro, he parked it in a downhill facing spot in front of the building, stole the screwdriver, and flipped off the switch. Said he laughed for a while after that when he drove by later and saw a couple people standing around it shaking their heads.

Asshole thing to do, but it's still funny.


----------



## Slyy

Cool video Justin, 14 is a lot for you guys to push/tow or is that about the norm?

Wow Kent, that's a qualifiable rough landing.

Congrats on the getting that stiffy off your arm Kev.

So picked up my oldest Disston so far the other day


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Kent, glad those things made it OK. I was wondering… That video was AWESOME. No stress there, right?

The drone footage was pretty cool too. Whose drone? It looks like it came from the shore.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Split nut sunken medallion. nom nom nom. Is that a No. 9 Jake?


----------



## terryR

DanK, how'd you make the round disks? I flattened and sharpened a vintage Sargent iron last night in only 45 minutes with a handful of DMT's. I bet a WS with rough compound would do the grunt work in far less time? So, the abrasive compound just gets applied directly to the surface of that mdf?

Looks like I need to get caught up with a few honey-do's so I can add that to my B-day list! 

TOF, why they making you work overtime this week? bummer. good luck with therapy.

Yes, Tim, we live while closely watching the water levels here. Minor flooding will cover the paved road which allows my wife to commute to work. Moderate flooding will keep us confined to the road we live on! Plus, 20 years spent underground still has me watching the predicted rainfall very closely. just a habit?


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, check your phone. Incoming call…
> 
> - TheFridge


YESSS. Movin' on up!



> 14 barges of power for the midwest.
> 
> - Tugboater78


One barge to rule them all?


----------



## TheFridge

There can be only one…


----------



## Tugboater78

15 is the norm, we sometimes get up to 30, on the bigger boats like mine. But only if we can drop back to 15 before the next lock. Most of the locks/dams on the Ohio only allow no more than 15 barges (3wide, 5 long). That boat had a barge full of limestone in addition to the 15 coal loads.

The drone owned by a guy who lives near Louisville, KY. He maintains a facebook group that posts pictures of towboats that pass by his place.

Hella storm rolled through here this mornin (we currently near Lawrenceburg, IN). Didnt affect us much out here but around home had some houses blow over and lots of flash flooding.


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, I drilled a 1/2" hole in the middle of a roughly bandsawn disc and turned it true on the lathe. In this case, four at a time. I know it's a new tool you don't have, but instead of a Worksharp you can mount the discs on your lathe and have better speed control. Slow is better. I applied some to the edges of the 1/4" tempered Masonite to hint that shaped edges make quick work of honing special gouges like Vs, small veining, even moulding plane blades.

DanK


----------



## terryR

thanks, buddy.
Why didn't I think of using the lathe?
How did you mount the rough sawn disks? a worm screw?

edit, I think a glue block might work better for holding?

edit^2: oh, a bolt through the center hole and in a jacobs chuck. I see…..


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Hey Kent, glad those things made it OK. I was wondering… That video was AWESOME. No stress there, right?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


They arrived Monday, but I couldn't get the War Dept to retrieve them then. Oddly, she checked the mail about 20 minutes after I picked them up myself. C'est la vie!

I imagine that flying in helicopters for a living was like a lot of other jobs: a lot of training and many hours of routine punctuated with a few moments of excitement and/or abject terror. Add in the right soundtrack and a bit of good editing that highlights the toys and the hazards, and it can look like a really good career choice for an adrenaline junky. I just enjoyed being able to do a challenging job well under difficult circumstances. (Note that the helo is flying fairly level with the horizon. It's the damn mobile landing site that was doing all the big, erratic motions).


----------



## Slyy

Kent, no kidding on the HIGHLY mobile landing site huh? Scary choice between "I'm running out of full" and "[email protected](k it, I'm putting us down one way or another"!!! Butthole puckering in the extreme.

No. 7 Stef. Thought I had posted this pic as well but guess not


----------



## theoldfart

Good etch on that puppy Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Jake. Is that a "one son" on the plate and "sons" on the medallion? That's got to be one of the very early models. 1865-1871 is my call.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Kev, I wonder what they didn't different on the early saws that etch is so much deeper.

My thoughts too Stef, is indeed the one Kid on the plate and both the boys on the medallion.


----------



## chrisstef

You got an 1871 tweener. Very cool. It should clean up well for ya. Nice score broski!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning everyone. Well, not much damage in the Scenic City, a number of cars in a town one county over got the crap beat out of them by hail. Golf ball size hail and a little larger within a mile of my house… but all in all, not too bad. I wonder how Tug is doing?


> ? quite a bit of damage and a lot of power out up his way. Any report from the Ohio Valley there Tugger


?


----------



## DanKrager

I live south of the damage of central IL. There was a storm with minor damage went south of us too. On another forum (maybe FB) I read that Tug didn't get the worst of it, so they are running normal but on the lookout for rising water and serious debris. Lots of flotsam in the picture.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane's a hack.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid Thursday shake up ^.

KG buffs his butt cheeks with red rouge.


----------



## woodcox

Six board bench is slowly moving along. Only four tries for a full size leg template because I'm consistent. 









This morning I started back filling this guy with super glue and stuff off the floor. Maybe the last layers will get something metallic mixed in?


----------



## ShaneA

You hurt me T, you hurt me real bad. : (


----------



## AnthonyReed

Now you sound like JSoft, I expect better from you Shane.


----------



## Slyy

> Now you sound like JSoft, I expect better from you Shane.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


JSoft gets JHard when you talk dirty about him T.


----------



## AnthonyReed

JIntoDegradation.


----------



## terryR

slow here, huh?










A few knife blades about 3" long, and a small point chipped this week. All too large for an arrowhead. 

exotic materials: L-R: Agatized Coral, same, Piute Agate, and Mook Jasper. The coral for the white blade was found in a landfill in L.A. (lower Alabama)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spearheads.

That white coral is so cool!


----------



## Tim457

wtf, I expect to be entertained when I check in here. Is everyone being productive or something?

Nice saw Jake, and nice call on the ID stef.


----------



## john2005

> Life is better, cast is off. Just a brace now, OT starts on Friday. Maybe shavings next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


Wait, what did I miss here OF? You mouth off to the missus again?


----------



## chrisstef

Thinkin about building a little change box for our afternoon poker games in the office. Ive got some killer quilted maple that would allow for an 8"x8" box 2 3/4" tall. Id likely put a 9"x 9" base underneath. Cha'll think? Too square? Not tall enough?


----------



## theoldfart

Yea John, SWMBO has a mean right hook! Actually had a telemark turn go bad skiing, next thing I knew I woke up down hill about twenty feet. Just tried to use a chisel, maybe another day or two!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop activity somewhat adrift as of late but here are a couple of updates for the SoTS Therapy Group:

: Found, core drilled, and installed a wood handle on the Parks mortiser 'cutter switch rod'
: Swept the place up from front to (almost) back, collecting a 30GAL trashcan of shavings as a result
: Sold the small (salvaged) side cabinet after adding a new oak top
: Managed to use files, the grinder, and a dremel to copy the lone hollow barrel key that opens both the Not Wall Hung and the Inspiration Piece. Having a spare key for those is a HUGE relief, let me tell you

No pictures, sorry. Happy Friday!!


----------



## TheFridge

Pics or it did t happen. You know the rules smitty. Unless your stef. Then he's probably downplaying his "activities".

Terry, that is the arrowhead of a real man. For hunting mammoths and saved tooth tigers and Tyrannosaurus rex and whatnot.

And never bend over while putty has a fruit or vegetable in his hand. You don't want to know what he can do with a fruitcup.


----------



## john2005

Bum deal OF, heal quick.


----------



## Tugboater78

We had a rough ride the other mornin, nothing too serious. Round the homestead didnt get much damage. Fee barns lost thier lids. About 25 miles east of home though, had quite a few creeks (cricks) flash floods and put a lot of people out of thier homes
River is rollin, lots of debris








This came out from underneath one of oir barges as we took it out of tow.









Upriver from us, @Racine lock and dam, had a tug lose his ass and end up on the wrong side of guidewall of the lock, boat and barges stuck on the rollers of the dam. Crew is fine but the river is shut down in that area till they can figure out how to get it clear.

Augusta, KY, passed yesterday, only about 15 milea from the house










Couple pics from just below Portsmouth, OH


















https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1647271248623214&id=100000210639221

Someone with a drone going over racine lock, where the tug lost it.


----------



## terryR

no, no, no, you guys just don't get it for some reason?

You don't hunt a larger animal with a larger arrowhead. Only ONE size stone will allow the arrow to fly. Any larger and it weighs too much, so no flight.

To bring down a mammoth i think we'd use an atl-atl dart? Stone tip about the size of the above MookJasper at the end of a 7-foot long river cane spear. Light and flexible. Thrown with the throwing stick (atl-atl) with very impressive force! I've seen a modern stone-tipped dart penetrate a chevy truck door!










test coming later…


----------



## jmartel

Man, I can't tell you guys how many times I've wished I had an atl-atl when I was out hunting Chevys. They've got such great natural body armor it's hard to break through.


----------



## Tugboater78

Dirt racetrack @Portsmouth may be good for racing boats atm. Scioto river looks a bit over its banks as it enters the Ohio…


----------



## terryR

well, most of the little Subarus have been hunted to extinction down here. mostly Fords left around.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Man, I can t tell you guys how many times I ve wished I had an atl-atl when I was out hunting Chevys. They ve got such great natural body armor it s hard to break through.
> 
> - jmartel


I lol'd


----------



## Hammerthumb

> no, no, no, you guys just don t get it for some reason?
> 
> You don t hunt a larger animal with a larger arrowhead. Only ONE size stone will allow the arrow to fly. Any larger and it weighs too much, so no flight.
> 
> To bring down a mammoth i think we d use an atl-atl dart? Stone tip about the size of the above MookJasper at the end of a 7-foot long river cane spear. Light and flexible. Thrown with the throwing stick (atl-atl) with very impressive force! I ve seen a modern stone-tipped dart penetrate a chevy truck door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test coming later…
> 
> - terryR


This is how Terry dresses while demonstrating


----------



## chrisstef

This is how terry dresses. He's from Alabama.

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## terryR

LOL. 
but no reason to lock the doors here after the neighbors watch a few rounds of practice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome muddy water pics, Tug. Getting a perspective I've never had before, thanks. It's really cool to see.

Thank you for the weapons lesson, Terry!

Here's the two keys from my status earlier today (yes, it happened):


----------



## TheFridge

When I hunt mammoth. They draw straws to see who will have the honor of coming home with me.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol fridge!!!

Nice grinder work smitty!


----------



## Slyy

Mammoth's need love to.
It's about what's on the inside.


----------



## TheFridge

And it's about their prehensile trunk. Which is very useful before their lifeblood drains away.


----------



## terryR

i suppose even wooly mammoths are pink on the inside?
edit, had to look up prehensile


----------



## Slyy

They're all pink on the inside Terry.

Fridge likes to take a big trunk; bigger the bettter.


----------



## Tim457

Nice work smitty, indeed good to have a spare. Did you acquire or make the key blank?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, and Fridge is right: no one believed me without pics. 

Took an old, original skeleton key. Drilled out barrel and shaped the parts from there.

When each lock spun open and closed (finally), it was joyous. This had been bothering me for the better part of a year… getting into the cabinets without a key would require busting the doors. Literally.


----------



## terryR

Yep, great looking work on that key, Smitty. Did you have the old blank around?

Just spent $330 on a beautiful, white bronze plane with figured walnut infill…......

oh wait, it was just 20 wooden fence poles for $330. my bad.


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, an old burglar's trick would be to remove the hinge pins on an outward opening door. If they are loose pins, no key required in emergency. Fixed pin takes a little more work, but is still doable. Hinges with ornamental heads on the pins are sometimes friction fit so they appear to be fixed pin but they aren't really. If they happen to be continuous (piano) hinges, the pin is easily removed, even if peened over on the ends, usually just the top.

In any case, glad to have the extra security feeling. Now, where did you put that damned spare?

DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Anyone heard of Hillbilly Hotdogs in West Virginia? 
http://www.hillbillyhotdogs.com

Ive never been there myself but have drove by a few times and floated by countless times. Dont get to see from river very often, bank is usually too high and/or trees block the view.
Got biker friends who usually make it a regular stop on thier long rides.

I think it has been featured on a couple of those food network shows as well..
Unique place to eat ive been told.


----------



## ClammyBallz

My new shop pup. Got her broken in with some sawdust, but she's still getting used to the noise of the dust collector and wet vac.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like they need a drive-up for you, Tug.

And that's the thing, Dan: this old burgler sees no easy way to mess with the pins at all. Inspiration Piece is damn-near flush, and while the NWH has ornamental, they're also tight to the carcase and pins are set. Invasion would equal destruction at some level, hence the stress.

Spare (original, actually) is safe, and location is set. 

Love the new pup pic!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the pics Tug!

Haha! Thanks Terry.

Excellent work Smitty! That's too cool.

Adorable Clammy.


----------



## bandit571

Smitty: Watch out for a Hobbit wearing a fancy golden ring…..I hear he likes to steal keys…..


----------



## chrisstef

Leave fridge out of this ^


----------



## jmartel

Just sent out a work sheet to bid out a new shop. Yeah buddy. Proposed 24×32x10' with single garage door and 4' entry door.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear Todd's guy travels.


----------



## ClammyBallz

> Proposed with 4' entry door.
> - jmartel


I didn't realize you were a hobbit.


----------



## theoldfart

Door's round?


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yeah… stef must watch


----------



## theoldfart

AND, 24" diameter pine tree branches don't hold up well in high winds









SoS, having fun with hollow tenon augers and spoke pointers









Yea, I can use my hand again!


----------



## lysdexic

> Yea, I can use my hand again!
> 
> - theoldfart


Good for you. It's like hooking up with your high school sweet heart.


----------



## theoldfart

^ I married her 47 years ago Scotty!


----------



## lysdexic

.


----------



## lysdexic

> Just sent out a work sheet to bid out a new shop. Yeah buddy. Proposed 24×32x10 with single garage door and 4 entry door.
> 
> - jmartel


^This. Pardon my ignorance but what is a worksheet. I ask because I still am contemplating a shop build with similar specs.


----------



## DanKrager

Kev, That tree looks good enough for some planks. I lost six trees to 60 mph gust a while back, but none as nice as this. There's definitely some spoons, spreaders, spatulas, etc. Maybe even one of these….








Some day I'll be able to show off what 11 trees the power company said I had to take down look like as paneling.
It was fun to machine it all up.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, most of the tree was shattered on impact. The piece you see has a couple of long cracks running through it. It broke off from about twenty feet up.


----------



## chrisstef

Bet that made quite a racket OF.

Thats bomb shelter creepy DanK.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, it took out three or four smaller trees on the way down. Big Bang!

Dan, night of the walking dead thing there.


----------



## jmartel

> ^This. Pardon my ignorance but what is a worksheet. I ask because I still am contemplating a shop build with similar specs.
> 
> - lysdexic


One of the companies I'm looking at only does garages/shops/barns. They have a quote form where you select all your options that you want and they will get you a price.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks. I need to a builder like that. I've only talked to the guy who built our home. His insight seemed uncertain and his estimate vague and inflated.

So I kind of let it go.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef and all dirty minded folks should watch that YouTube video. "The ring is mine…" "I've found… hobbits… finger?..."


----------



## Tugboater78

This is what a boat looks like when it goes through the dam, i stead of the lock.

View of the M.V. Austin Setoon, from the stern, after it took a little trip through the rollers of Racine Lock and Dam this mornin.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That'll buff out.


----------



## jmartel

My parents houseboat went over one of the dams in Pittsburgh once. Ended up in some dude's backyard. It was insurance's problem after that.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, rollers?
Will the captain be held responsible?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang Tug, that is some rough stuff. I hope everyone got off okay.

Jmart, I can't wait to hear the price you get. I have an 18X 20 pad I would love to build a new shop on. Don't know if I will ever be able to afford it though.

The jewelry box project is entering the finishing phase. The Empress of the Galaxy and Heir to the Throne went to Woodcraft yesterday for flocking. The guys gave them tons of great advice but didn't have the color they want. (Purple. not my choice but it will make them happy) Anybody have a supplier of flocking that you like/trust?


----------



## jmartel

Tim,

Here's the ad from these guys.

http://soundbuildingsystemsinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Sound-Building-Systems-2017.pdf

Seems reasonable to me. I figure mine will probably come in a bit under $20k. Then I'd do the electrical, insulation, and finishing.


----------



## TheFridge

4 posts today. That's a record


----------



## chrisstef

Munchkins on his third day of fever sickness. Ugh.


----------



## TheFridge

> Munchkins on his third day of fever sickness. Ugh.
> 
> - chrisstef


I feel your pain. I hate ear infections myself. 2 kids and 7 sets of tubes.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Tug, rollers?
> Will the captain be held responsible?
> 
> - theoldfart


The crew made it off safely 
The company will be liable for recovery costs and damage to the dam. Captain and crew will be investigated by Coast Guard, but unless someone was drunk or abusing any substances it will just be to find out what went wrong. I havent heard any details myself. Educated guess is a combo of bad conditions (high water, this lock is a tough one to approach even in normal circumstances, due to a almost 90°bend immediatly above) and maybe inexperience of captain for those conditions. A good possibility of something getting caught in rudders or props as they approached.

Rollers is term used for the adjustable part of the dam. They raise up and down to control the level of upper pool. The blueish/grey parts. Following pic is the boat after it went through and started floating down. I was told the generators were running the entire time.










Found these pictures of the boat and barges stuck above.


















They ended up on complete opposite side of river from the lock. 1 barge broke off and ended up in the lock chamber. Another boat recovered the 2 in the pictures, (big balls required) but couldnt get to the boat.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Tug.


----------



## Slyy

Wow Justin! Really great pictures, glad those dudes were okay. I guess recovering the barges ain't so easy? I assume they are just running wild getting pushed against the lock by the current?


----------



## KelvinGrove

For planning purposes, I am looking at doing a set of built in counters with bookcase tops. What do you guys think of this style for the bookcases? I would leave the bottom legs off and size the rest to fit above a 38 inch base cabinet.


----------



## Tugboater78

Tim i cant see the whole picture but i do like that style of bookcase.

Where the barges are is full strength current, with no wiggle room for mistakes. If the boat recoving them got a little sideways, he would likely end up like the other boat. Balls, hes got big balls.

Cant take credit for pictures of the accident, gathered them from the local newspaper website and from ones taken by other tugboaters on a Facebook group.

Have a couple videos i have seen as well but no idea how to share them cause they are facebook videos and i am no longer tech savy..


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is amazing Tug, thank you.

Sorry Stef.

Wow Kevin!


----------



## TheFridge

I like balls.


----------



## Pezking7p

> - Dan Krager


----------



## chrisstef

My thoughts exactly Pez. Straight up Chernobyl.

Not to fear Fridge. We are non-judgemental around here.


----------



## terryR

Tug continuing his efforts to keep me outta the water! LOL.

Fridge, yeah we know.

Why oh why does $85 spent on a beautiful Stanley No.17 block plane raise my wife's eyebrows? But, the same amont spent on ANOTHER corded drill from the Borg (which I'll ruin in 2 years) slides completely under the radar?










...best looking 17 I've ever seen! NEED it to sit between my No.16 and No.18. badly!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> - Dan Krager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pezking7p


Oh good, it wasn't just me that made that association. I had just blamed it on my eyes.

Tim - I also find that style attractive. Will it detract from it too much if you make the bottom rail wider (taller) to allow for undercabinet lighting?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim - I also find that style attractive. Will it detract from it too much if you make the bottom rail wider (taller) to allow for undercabinet lighting?
> 
> - Kent


Not at all Kent. I am going for kind of a steampunk look but not too over the top But under the cabinet lights would be a great idea. The bottom will look a lot like a kind of shallow kitchen counter. A place for all of the board games etc plus a place for the Empress of the Galaxy to keep tons of yarn and other stuff for her hobbies.


----------



## Tugboater78

Wheeling,WV


----------



## Pezking7p

Justin, I love your pics. Such a different career and perspective that most of us don't have the opportunity to experience.


----------



## Slyy

Bet the kids on the Ohio River don't like seeing your barges come Christmas Time Justin.


----------



## duckmilk

Hey guys! I'm Baaaack! The hard drive on my computer went out and it spent a week in the geek squad ICU. What a pain. I was able to back up all my files, but still have not been able to get my email contact list back. 
Just glad I didn't have a thousand posts to catch up on.

Sorry about your Paw Paw Fridge 

I see Auggie and Scott made a brief appearance, and too many other things to remember what to give comment on, except Tug's pictures. Wow! Oh, and Putty's failed attempt to delete a post


----------



## TheFridge

And here comes Duck out of left field for the win


----------



## lysdexic

KG - if your are looking for a steampunk look you could replace the glass for a wire mesh. Also, you could try your hand at a concrete counter top.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> KG - if your are looking for a steampunk look you could replace the glass for a wire mesh. Also, you could try your hand at a concrete counter top.
> 
> - lysdexic


I like the glass for the top but the mesh for the bottom and a concrete counter would be spot on. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pezking7p

Now I'm going to google steampunk furniture.


----------



## TheFridge

Must… Resist…


----------



## duckmilk

That is really sharp looking Scott


----------



## KelvinGrove

Of all the LJ projects only a few might be considered steampunk. I think this one fits the bill and would love to have the skills to build it.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/103271


----------



## lysdexic

Tim, 
Just FYI, I thought about this evening as I was driving home from work and passed someone on the right.


----------



## TheFridge

Assholes. Makes me wanna choke someone. I need to get my boss to install an air horn on my truck like he has on his. People would move.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fridge, you should know compared to people on a global scale our kind has had it relatively easy….;-)

Unless you went to Stef's Egg hunt….


----------



## jmartel

If you guys remember, I've been working on a veneered sign off and on. Last update I had was a disaster where the tuning fork logo ripped out and got all sorts of effed up. Reasonably happy with the repair so far. I've got a walnut border gluing on right now, and then starting finishing tomorrow. Actually got to use a plane tonight cleaning up the edges before gluing on the border.


----------



## summerfi

Tug - I second the accolades on your pictures. Very interesting and educational. You definitely have a unique career.

Terry - I don't know why your wife is complaining about your tool purchases. Doesn't she know they don't eat hay?


----------



## TheFridge

> Terry - I don t know why your wife is complaining about your tool purchases. Doesn t she know they don t eat hay?
> 
> - summerfi


Hard to follow that. I was thinking the exact same thing but I couldn't put it in a way where I didn't sound like a complete a-hole 

Auto dust collection started. Some parts. 


















Some part and old extension cord wire rigged up. (Of all people you'd figure I'd have some wore laying around. Negative. I'm disappointed in myself. And I haven't fixed this godforsaken mess of a panel the previous home owner bequeathed me. One day)










And automatic dust collection. With a manual on (hand position) if I want to get some air moving. Discovered my 240v jointer was never running on 240v during the process, because I wasn't getting current through one of my hots and the D.C. Wasn't coming on.










How the hell ive run it this long on 120v without burning it up is beyond me. Ive never seen a motor go this long on partial voltage. They tend to burn up fairly quickly and it didn't even smell like it was cooking.

All I know is that I thought it had some power before but now it really has some juice. I'd have to throttle the feed rate for anything 5" or above. Not so much now.

Anyway. If you have dedicated circuit(s) to the machines you want collected and one to the D.C. there isn't much to it.

Edit: sorry, I tend to forget most have no clue what I'm talking about. My helpers complain to me about that all the time.


----------



## Brit

Just checking in dudes. How's it hangin'?

[IMG alt="Leaping Waves under a Fie....com/1/737/32421010504_dcd8070d0e_z.jpg[/IMG]

Later.


----------



## Tugboater78

Heylo andy



> Bet the kids on the Ohio River don t like seeing your barges come Christmas Time Justin.
> 
> - Slyy


Lumps of coal for all!!

Never gotten the kids lumps of coal, yet…

though for 2 years in a row i gave my brothers xwife a box of them… the last 2 years of thier marriage, and that was way more than she deserved.


----------



## lysdexic

While Andy is taking pics of beautiful sunsets, I take pics of ******************** like this…

...because once I get to the bottom of a double IPA everything looks cool.


----------



## chrisstef

Whatever inspires ya ^


----------



## Brit

Nothing wrong with that Scott. I like the way the colour of the IPA is reflected in the base of the glass and I also like the bit of wood it is sitting on.


----------



## lysdexic

Of course by the end of 2 double IPAs Mark, the barkeep, is a beautiful human being.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Concrete counter tops are cool, I like them. The subject does not predicate the quality or beauty of a photograph, stop being a d!ck.

That is interesting that the half voltage did no damage. Thanks for the update Fridge.

Looks nice JFixed.

Hiya Duck and Andy.


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## lysdexic

After washing those down with a Wicked Weed Pernicious IPA even the light fixtures become wonders of abstract art.

Now, one could infer, from this camera perspective, that I now had fallen onto the floor staring at the ceiling but that wasn't the case.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mark has Vienna sausage fingers.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Of course by the end of 2 double IPAs Mark, the barkeep, is a beautiful human being.
> 
> - lysdexic


There is nothing more irritating than a crying drunk…..

"SSNIIIIIIIFFFFFFFF…. I LOVE you!!!!! SNiiiiiiiiFFFFFFF - SNiiiiiiiiFFFFFFF"


----------



## lysdexic

> .........stop being a d!ck.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


A pic with my twin brother


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your shorts carry cargo.


----------



## ShaneA

No crocs though!


----------



## terryR

Awesome shot, Andy!

wtf is this?


----------



## jmartel

Nice shot, Andy. I'll have a new(used) camera & housing coming in hopefully this week. Bonus was good this year.


----------



## Brit

No idea Terry.

I had to go and do a deep clean on my late wife's father's bungalow last weekend to get it ready for sale. One of the remaining bits of furniture in the property was one of those chairs that recline and lift old people to a standing position. The wife told me to put it down the side of the house with some other stuff and she would arrange for it to be taken away. Seemed like a waste to me and besides I couldn't lift the fuggin' thing. So I dismantled it instead until I was just left with the interesting bits. Two good motors independently driving acme screws each with it's own controller. With a bit of reconfiguration/welding/fabrication and the addition of four casters, I think I will have an undercarriage for my workbench when I eventually get around to building it. I know, I know, I keep saying that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ It will be so fun to see this build!


----------



## smitdog

Fridge has awesome Photoshop skillz…

Heck yeah Andy, *********************************** engineer that sucker!

Awesome pics guys, makes me want something that can take a halfways decent pic


----------



## ClammyBallz

So many advantages with that. Tip the workbench to clear off the clutter of tools & wood shavings. Or maybe you need the correct angle to get the raking light when finishing. You might want to incorporate a DRO for the angle.


----------



## jmartel

> Awesome pics guys, makes me want something that can take a halfways decent pic
> 
> - smitdog


Look at used stuff. People upgrade their cameras every couple of years, so you can get a good quality camera setup for only a couple hundred bucks if you don't mind it not being the latest and greatest. KEH.com is a good place to find used gear if you don't trust people on craigslist/ebay/forums. You can get a mid-ranged DSLR setup if you don't mind the bulk, or you can find a mirrorless camera if you want something smaller. Depending on the lens, I can carry my camera in a jacket pocket pretty easily.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Is that a mid-ranged DSLR setup in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?"


----------



## theoldfart

^


----------



## jmartel

The answer is yes to both.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, that is the contactor for the D.C.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are you going relay logic only with the DC control or are you using a lightweight PLC for more adjustability?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Just checking in dudes. How s it hangin ?
> 
> Later.
> 
> - Brit


Most excellent pic - I'd consider turning it in to a wall-hanger IIWY.


----------



## TheFridge

Relay logic with AC controls. I'm a simple man. I don't need no stinking programmable logic controller!

In other words I'm opposed to stealing one from work because I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Relay logic with AC controls. I m a simple man. I don t need no stinking programmable logic controller!
> 
> In other words I m opposed to stealing one from work because I wouldn t buy it.
> 
> - TheFridge


The job don't pay much but grazing rights are worth $6,000 a year…

And tonight was a long, dreary, miserable, pouring rain ride home on I-75. Six years, nine months, twenty four days left…

I think I can….
I think I can….


----------



## TheFridge

Oh I definitely have grazing rights. Just can't pull a part out of something useful and make it not useful. Used equipment that still works is fair game.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've taken my share of liberty with grazing rights, a few places had some pretty neat stuff like the recycling operation that did mostly retired medical equipment, some it big!


----------



## TheFridge

Have no idea what you could do with that stuff but it sounds awesome.


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Tony!

Hi Andy, that chair lift thing should definitely be useful for something. Maybe to get your wife out of the shop? )



> - terryR


Why is there one neutral to the hot leg and all that other [email protected] on the neutral leg? I ain't no 'lectrician, but that looks odd.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got an 8'x12' liebert unit in the shop. If we end up scrappin it is there any good pickins in there?


----------



## CL810

Centrifuge machines have outstanding vacuum pumps. This little jewel is a beast. Oil free and quick.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Very awesome! MRI machines have giant electric magnets which require giant power, we probably had two miles of the finest 2/0 fine copper strand cable everyone's insurance can buy. Hundreds of servo and stepper motors, the best swivel casters ever and a mountain of linear actuators.


----------



## chrisstef

Duck -

Cuz fridge is like 3 lil Fonzies. 
And whats Fonzie like?

Hes cool.

3 edits. My joke sucks. Shame.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys gotta take pics of cool useful stuff like that. We throw so much stuff away thst im sure you guys could do cool stuff with.


----------



## TheFridge

Ohhh. Servos and steppers and pumps and stuff. Yeah I'd like.

Yeah duck, I got no idea what they were thinking. All the switches and receptacles are wired properly. I found the problem changing a switch. No power on the hits so I undid what I thought was the neutrals and got LIT the F UP.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck -
> 
> Cuz fridge is like 3 lil Fonzies.
> And whats Fonzie like?
> 
> Hes cool.
> 
> 3 edits. My joke sucks. Shame.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ahhheeeyy! times 3



> Ohhh. Servos and steppers and pumps and stuff. Yeah I d like.
> 
> Yeah duck, I got no idea what they were thinking. All the switches and receptacles are wired properly. I found the problem changing a switch. No power on the hits so I undid what I thought was the neutrals and got LIT the F UP.
> 
> - TheFridge


That hurt


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, whoever's box I'd say it needs straightening out. Red wire should be where the white one is and the white one should be at the terminal top left. But, you will have to change the other end too to make it right, else you have high powered dead short. Red and black are normally the hot (load) wires (for 220-240V) and green and white are common. Green is supposed to be earth grounded and white is the load ground, but in rural areas, they are common yet, and there may not be a load ground at the main entrance. Electric companies are finding that earth grounds are not so efficient, so they are investing in the wire to take the load ground back to the generator. A local earth ground is then separate and the box should be adjusted accordingly. It's working just fine the way it is, for now I guess, but it's messed up for future use of the unkowing. 
Disclaimer: I am not an electrician, so I may not have things right. If not, I'd like to know about it…

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

There there stef. It was a valiant effort buddy. You made me feel fonz like for a sec there. WE. Had a moment.

The worst I've ever gotten it. imagine crawling into a box with only one side open. You're on hands and knees (shut it) and you out all your weight into pipe that comes an inch out the ground. Said pipe has the old feeder wires in it and it's supposed to be dead.

It wasn't.

480v made some crispy skin and it felt like I worked my right arm out for a day (shut it again).

Edit: well DanK. Well. the bad thing is. I am an electrician…  what had happened was…


----------



## smitdog

jmart is there something that is an okay all-around and good at low light? Or is it one or the other?

FYI - Don't take Fridge's advice for planing MDF… funny bastage


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## lysdexic

Jarrett - I am not JAnsel but a good all around and in low light are not exclusive. Most cameras these days do well in low light compared to just a few years ago. But be aware that asking about which camera to buy is like asking which hand plane or which computer to buy. You're going to be asked what do you want to do? What do you want to spend? And what have you used before.

Me? My "getting back into photography" camera was a refurbed Canon Rebel. That is primarily because I shot with a Canon AE-1 for years. I am already looking to upgrade mainly because I relinquished my Rebel,to my son. Andy bought a fine Sony


----------



## jmartel

Depends on your budget and goals. Nicer compact camera vs Digital SLR vs Mirrorless (basically between compact and DSLR). I like the mirrorless style now, myself. 95% of a DSLR's capability in a cheaper, smaller form factor. Unless you are doing action sports photography, shooting birds in flight, or astrophotography, it's a good way to go. Low light the absolute best is full frame DSLR, followed by crop sensor DSLR, followed by micro four-thirds mirrorless camera, followed by high end compacts.

Sony has mirrorless cameras with crop and full sized sensors, but they aren't any cheaper than a DSLR unfortunately. 
Lenses are quite spendy.

My new mirrorless camera will be here on Thursday. I'll post up some photos of it when it comes in. It's an Olympus E-M5 mk II. Still the current model, though a new one will likely come out in the fall/spring. Lenses aren't terribly expensive compared to Canon/Nikon stuff, while still being almost as good.

I'm not a fan of the entry level DSLR stuff like the Rebel series. Not enough external controls and you have to spend too much time diving through menus. Lysdexic, Look into a 40D,50D,60D,70D, etc type of camera. Mid-level camera with more controls than a rebel which will be way easier to control without having to take your eye away from the viewfinder. Or better yet, a 5DmkII or 7D can both be had for reasonable prices used. I think 7D's are going for $400ish now in the used market? That was what I used for a while. Amazing camera for airshows and motorsports. Landscapes and portrait type stuff the 5DII would be better.


----------



## DanKrager

Fridge, you're lucky to be alive. Would have killed a lesser. blame high resistance?  Man, I'm not generally claustrophobic, but that description gave me the creeps. I have a crawl space that motivates me to dig a basement (by hand) every time I have to go in there!

I've know electricians that use their tongue for a voltage tester, but not me. I respect the power of my 12 volt tandem truck batteries, i.e. they frighten me! I was in the vicinity when a 480V cartridge fuse exploded. Made a hand grenade look like an M-80.

Good luck. And play smart!

DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea… here is a video which will make you want to take precautions! This is 480 volts for 12 cycles (0.2 seconds) before the voltage cut out.






Everyone knows what a steam explosion will do. Water expands at a rate of 1780 to 1 when it vaporizes. Copper expands at a rate of 12,000 to 1. Even a "small" arch flash is a great way to get to know your local paramedics.

Stay safe guys!


----------



## TheFridge

It was actually a transformer I was working in. It was confirmed dead. The old feeder that another electrician was supposed to have disconnected years ago wasn't. They weren't very happy with him. It sucked.

Yeah I take care on 480v. I don't work on anything higher anymore.

I will admit to have half of my beard singed off and catching a piñata on fire while doin something stupid. That is a story for another time though. It's a goodie 

Yeah it's the flash that gets you most the time. Not the shock.


----------



## terryR

LOL @ what had happened was…

damn difficult to photograph this Coral, but the coco burl,


----------



## Tugboater78

Fridge this song popped into my head when i readabout your tickle from the electric.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang Terry! Sexy.

Hope Todd didn't take to drinking away his misery again.


----------



## chrisstef

Gingers gonna ginger


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right Pez?


----------



## TheFridge

> Gingers gonna ginger
> 
> - chrisstef


Truer words. Never spoke.


----------



## lysdexic

Unsolicited book recommendation:

"The Subtle Art of not Giving a F#ck" by Mark Manson.

Just finished it. Kinda of too self-helpy in the middle but starts talking about Bukowski and ends quoting Ernest Becker. Pretty interesting read.


----------



## AnthonyReed

'The Shoelace'

a woman, a
tire that's flat, a
disease, a
desire: fears in front of you,
fears that hold so still
you can study them
like pieces on a
chessboard…
it's not the large things that
send a man to the
madhouse. death he's ready for, or
murder, incest, robbery, fire, flood…
no, it's the continuing series of small tragedies
that send a man to the
madhouse…
not the death of his love
but a shoelace that snaps
with no time left …
The dread of life
is that swarm of trivialities
that can kill quicker than cancer
and which are always there -
license plates or taxes
or expired driver's license,
or hiring or firing,
doing it or having it done to you, or
roaches or flies or a
broken hook on a
screen, or out of gas
or too much gas,
the sink's stopped-up, the landlord's drunk,
the president doesn't care and the governor's
crazy.
light switch broken, mattress like a
porcupine;
$105 for a tune-up, carburetor and fuel pump at
sears roebuck;
and the phone bill's up and the market's
down
and the toilet chain is
broken,
and the light has burned out -
the hall light, the front light, the back light,
the inner light; it's
darker than hell
and twice as
expensive.
then there's always crabs and ingrown toenails
and people who insist they're
your friends;
there's always that and worse;
leaky faucet, christ and christmas;
blue salami, 9 day rains,
50 cent avocados
and purple
liverwurst.

or making it
as a waitress at norm's on the split shift,
or as an emptier of
bedpans,
or as a carwash or a busboy
or a stealer of old lady's purses
leaving them screaming on the sidewalks
with broken arms at the age of 80.

suddenly
2 red lights in your rear view mirror
and blood in your
underwear;
toothache, and $979 for a bridge
$300 for a gold
tooth,
and china and russia and america, and
long hair and short hair and no
hair, and beards and no
faces, and plenty of zigzag but no
pot, except maybe one to piss in
and the other one around your
gut.

with each broken shoelace
out of one hundred broken shoelaces,
one man, one woman, one
thing
enters a
madhouse.

so be careful
when you
bend over.

~~Charles Bukowski


----------



## lysdexic

Terry - will that kill White Walkers?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

If it wasn't for gingers we wouldn't cocobolo.

Dang Terry. I probably should send you the rest of that stuff.



> LOL @ what had happened was…
> 
> damn difficult to photograph this Coral, but the coco burl,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


----------



## bandit571

Got tired of trying to clear out the bottom of the mortises I have been chopping. Hard to get the chips out, and level the bottom….sooo, spent a bit of time today…









An old drum brake adjuster, and an old screwdriver handle got together…..The curved end does have a sharpened edge….









The other curved end was turned into a tang to fit into the handle. Had to narrow this down to a 1/4" width. Get more use out of it, that way.


----------



## chrisstef

Clever bandito.

Poop on the floor. 
Poop in the tub.
Poop that wont flush cuz its stuck. 
Glad i was picking her up a sandwich.


----------



## terryR

> Terry - will that kill White Walkers?
> 
> - lysdexic


you guys and your games.

Nah, more like a pocket knife. Probably not so deadly. But a fine way to waste time in the shop!

Yep, I agree, Red.


----------



## bandit571

I have a better use for Cocobolo ( or that other fancy hardwood )









Millers Falls No. 11…..My M-F No. 14 also has these type of handles….


----------



## ToddJB

Still alive - for now. Sitting in the urgent care now - pneumonia. Boo.

Still no job, but been staying busy looking, hanging with the kids, and working on the house.

That's it for now. Gonna go die now.


----------



## duckmilk

What happened there Todd? Where did that come from?


----------



## ToddJB

Had a cold. It turned and I apparently wait too long to go get checked out.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry my friend  Keep us updated.


----------



## lysdexic

Todd, pneumonia makes you feel like ********************. You *know* you're sick. There is no question. Horrible. Fortunately it's quite treatable. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn Todd, I must have seen another semi ginger hipster walking his dog today. 

Lys, everyone knows only dragon glass or dragon fire kills white walkers jeez


----------



## chrisstef

Damn todd. Feel better buddy.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, you did the right thing. Everyone knows you can't cure a cold, so let it go to pneumonia, which is treatable. You not gonna die. You don't have enough toys to die.

DanK


----------



## lysdexic

@jmart

A f/u to your thorough and comprehensive response. I totally agree with your recommendations. I've have put the 80D in my cart a couple times but something stops me. Your comment about external controls is spot on. That's is why I purchased a Fujifilm X100t last fall. The 35mm equivalent focal length has taken me a bit to get used to but Fuji is known for putting the controls externally. The shutter speed, ISO and f-stop are all knobs and dials. Like an old SLR. Plus, I find myself taking pictures of people at dinner, parties, the bottle shop and out and about.

If you put a gun to my head( I am sure Stef would find that entertaining) and made me pick a genre, then I'd pick candid portraits in existing light. Thus, for me mirrorless is they way to go. Like Tony's vibrator the 5D series is way too big. I covet the Fuji XT2.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sometimes I take pictures of my wood with my iPhone.


----------



## lysdexic

Then this is what you need….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sometimes?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop lighting that makes sense:


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, hang in there. Z Pak is your friend.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Sometimes I take pictures of my wood with my iPhone.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Isn't that what got Anthony Weiner in trouble?


----------



## TheFridge

I think having the last of Weiner was to his own detriment as well. I guess he felt he needed to live up to his name.


----------



## jmartel

Gotta love Arm-R-Seal. Really pops out the eyes in the maple. First coat on, then one a day for the next few days. Should be shipping out this weekend or Monday.


----------



## TheFridge

Fire stuff JWow. T-shirt time.


----------



## woodcox

Nice J.

Do you sand these prior the finish? If so, by hand or power?


----------



## chrisstef

Easy scooter. Stef wants to see no man like that. Peace and unity mon.

Had a good idea to use a file to fit some dovetails. Worked really well until I realized I grabbed the wrong one with toothed sides instead of smooth sides. Made a baseline mess. It'll buff out.


----------



## 489tad

JMart that looks great.

Todd feel better.


----------



## jmartel

> Nice J.
> 
> Do you sand these prior the finish? If so, by hand or power?
> 
> - woodcox


Everything is sanded to 220 with my ROS. Start sanding at 150 though so I don't sand through the veneer. Done that a few times before and it's not fun.


----------



## terryR

JTuningForks, looks great! Had no idea these signs were so large. Wow, that bird's eye….....


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heal up Todd.

Thanks for noticing BYo.

Nice light Smitty, never seen that brand before.

Looks fantastic JSheen.


----------



## jmartel

They are the largest size that can fit into a USPS flat rate game board box. 11"x23" I think?

Unfortunately the maple veneer that I got has the pith going through the center so it was fragile in that area. I'm just glad that the walnut parts were large enough that you can see the curly figure in it.


----------



## Tim457

> @jmart
> 
> A f/u to your thorough and comprehensive response.
> - lysdexic


Poor guy gets the middle finger for dropping some knowledge on us? Wtf? Hah.

And lol for the phone macro lens to photograph Red's junk.


----------



## lysdexic

Ah geez. I did not even consider that interpretation for f/u. In my line of work we use that abbreviation all the time for "follow up".

I made a point respond to his erudite post primarily to acknowledge his effort. I certainly hope Jforgiving did not interpret it that way.


----------



## jmartel

> Ah geez. I did not even consider that interpretation for f/u. In my line of work we use that abbreviation all the time for "follow up".
> 
> I made a point respond to his erudite post primarily to acknowledge his effort. I certainly hope Jforgiving did not interpret it that way.
> 
> - lysdexic


You're dead to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

f/u Jmart…....... f. /. u.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pictures of my wood. Taken with my iphone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! @ dead to me.

Cool BRK.


----------



## Tugboater78

Riverbend Music Center, Cincinnati,OH

Where i have attended many a rock concert


----------



## smitdog

Thanks for the camera knowledge dudes, I wouldn't even know where to begin but that info gives me a good starting point.

Tony's vibrator… LOL!

Dead to me, LOL, do you watch Shark Tank??

Who else gets all lascivious when BRK posts pictures of clamping his wood?


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## Tim457

> - Tugboater78


The guy appears alive, but I would not think losing that much of your head would be survivable.



> Ah geez. I did not even consider that interpretation for f/u. In my line of work we use that abbreviation all the time for "follow up".
> - lysdexic


Yeah I have used that as well, but for whatever reason I read it as the F word.


----------



## chrisstef

I would not eat soup out of that bowl.

Dude make ed cooley look like brad pitt.

Shoulda rounded over the edges.

Is that considered live edge?


----------



## terryR

Pretty sure I got an f/u last time I saw the surgeon.

yum, chips and dip tonight.


----------



## jmartel

Well I picked up a nail in my tire today. So that's fun. Guess it's time for a new tire.

But on the bright side, the new camera and housing came in. So I'll be happy to get that wet this weekend.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You don't have to wait that long Jmart. Just make sure your phone, computer, and tv is turned off. Oh, and make sure the camera is off also.


----------



## duckmilk

Mmmm, Leinenkugel. If you ever go to Wisconsin Tony, you can't miss that beer.

That looks superb Jmart. Nice tails there Red.

Jmart. they can patch nail holes. Probably no need to buy a new tire.

Tug, looks like that dude is gonna have a premature bald spot.


----------



## jmartel

Duck,

This is the second nail I've picked up on that tire and it's got probably close to 10k miles on it (a lot for a motorcycle tire). So it's probably worth just picking up a new tire. I can mount them myself so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## Mosquito

It's not the Walker Turner Todd was giving me crap about last year for not picking up, but it is more complete, and was about 1/5th the distance, and closer to the size saw I was looking for. My "ideals" was one of these, a Unisaw Jr, or a Craftsman cabinet saw. This one popped up and I nabbed it.










It has some superfluous holes in the front, and it's missing a part here or there (wouldn't mind getting a splitter/blade guard) but I think it'll get the job done for a while at least. Also came with the original fence, and miter gauge, as well as a cross cut sled, outfeed table, and wooden extension table with extra rail for the fence. Original motor, original starter/switch, with the new switch as a "before the stock switch" option added on.


----------



## Mosquito

.


----------



## jmartel

Jarrett,

Here's the new camera and housing.










Size-wise, the main body of the housing is pretty much the size of a non-entry level DSLR.

Camera and all my lenses, tape measure for scale










Good quality camera that's pretty small and light. I rarely took my DSLR anywhere because it was so heavy and took up so much room. Mirrorless cameras you can toss into a center console easy enough.


----------



## lysdexic

You are making me rethink things. All Olympus glass?


----------



## jmartel

Short one on the right is Panasonic. Basically any Olympus or Panasonic lens that is micro 4/3rds mount will work.


----------



## Slyy

> Still alive - for now. Sitting in the urgent care now - pneumonia. Boo.
> 
> Still no job, but been staying busy looking, hanging with the kids, and working on the house.
> 
> That s it for now. Gonna go die now.
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd I got pneumonia a year ago this month, worst thing that's ever happened in my life, bar none.
Tripod breathing means sick!

So got one of these I shared last week









Seemed like a good excuse to actually use a lathe and start one of these 


















No chuck for the Craftsman since I have the big Oliver now, but it's not powered yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea mos! Nice score.


----------



## terryR

Very cool, Mos.Looks like the top is in better shape than my current TS. More details needed…

JEmptyCokeBottles, that is awesome looking! No clue what I'm looking at, but I like to look at it! LOL!

THIS is the most nasty wood I've put on the lathe. more chip-errific than Wenge. The end grain caught my chisels time and time again; I finally stopped counting the times it jumped off the lathe. The horror! Indian Laurel.










Holler if you want the rest of this chunk,


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats f/uJPhoto and Mos.

Contrary wood but beautiful Terry.

Cool Jake, nice shape on the handle.


----------



## Slyy

Your Ficus is showing Terry.


----------



## jmartel

Terry, it's basically a big box milled out of aluminum to hold the camera. Anywhere that there's a button on the camera, there's a button on the housing. The 2 handles on the sides have ball mounts on top for mounting my underwater flash arms.

My old housing is molded plastic. Not as nicely laid out, much shallower depth rating. Plus plastic has a nasty issue where it can fog up from temperature changes (hot air above water to cold water below). Metal doesn't tend to fog. The old housing was rated to 130ft, which I have gone to a few times. New metal housing is rated to 100m/330ft. Plus I have a lot more options for different lenses on the new housing.

This new one also has a vacuum system. You can pull a vacuum on the housing above water, and it has an indicator light letting you know if you start to lose vacuum pressure at all. Meaning, I can test everything above water and make sure it won't leak before diving. Before, I had to just kind of hope it wouldn't leak.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey,

What do you guys think? I would rather have an 8 inch but at this price…. Would that be a good deal or an impulse buy?

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/6035784312.html


----------



## ShaneA

^ it should put square edges and faces on boards. It is a bit older based on the blue color. The tables look on the short side, and some negotiating should be in order. Way better than a bench top unit, but I would like it better in the $250-275 range.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, JInfo. Sure doesn't look flimsy or inexpensive. Actually, I can imagine everything about diving being a bit pricey. I wouldn't want to borrow a Harbor Freight regulator.


----------



## terryR

And a mahogany obsidian blade hafted to Maple Burl. shellac finish is kinda yellow to me, but finished!


----------



## ShaneA

What do you do with all of the edged weapons Terry? Hoard them for the impending Zombie Apocalypse?


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks, JInfo. Sure doesn t look flimsy or inexpensive. Actually, I can imagine everything about diving being a bit pricey. I wouldn t want to borrow a Harbor Freight regulator.
> 
> - terryR


It's actually not terrible. There's a lot of people who start diving and drop $2k on gear, and then get out of it after 6 months and sell it for 1/3 the cost. Plus if you are shore diving then once you get your gear and tanks you only have to pay $8 or so for an air fill. Paying for a boat trip or only diving on vacation gets expensive.

The camera is definitely not cheap though. I'm still diving in a wetsuit because any money that would have gone to a drysuit is in the camera setup. Might be able to get a drysuit soon though. Bonus was good this year.


----------



## smitdog

terry, your stone age knives are so freakin cool. Do you ever use them in public? You'd get some looks for sure!

You beat me to the Coke-joke too haha

Mirrorless sounds like it would be up my alley for sure, don't really want to cart around a monstrous beast of a camera but doesn't need to be too tiny or I'll lose it…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous knife.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys. I used to sell these knives at outdoor events, but am currently just hoarding them in hopes of a website in the future.

Sadly, a $3 rusty knife will make a better user than a stone tool. These have to be compared to no tool at all to be appreciated as a knife. So, they are really knife-shaped objects that resemble what our ancestors made.

That being said, I still recommend learning to knap. It will test your patience. Teach you eye/hand co-ordination. Provide some quality time with the kids because they will want to try it.


----------



## smitdog

> Sadly, a $3 rusty knife will make a better user than a stone tool.
> 
> - terryR


Sure, but whipping one of those out at a barbecue to hack off a chunk of brisket would be legendary…


----------



## jmartel

Jarrett, if you are looking into mirrorless cameras, here's a good cheaper body to start with. Still has physical controls for all your main functions instead of having to dig through menus like I had to with the old camera. It's not weather sealed, though. So, you should be more careful in rain or dusty environments.

https://www.amazon.com/Olympus-Mirrorless-Digital-Camera-14-42mm/dp/B01CIXJSOK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1489165273&sr=8-3&keywords=olympus+e-m10

Or for about the same money on the used market you can find an E-M1 or an E-M5 mark II (my newest camera). Both are weather sealed. The M1 is larger and has a better autofocus system, the M5II has a high-res mode (takes 3 shots with the sensor shifting slightly to output a 40MP file, needs to be on a tripod and no subject movement for it), has better low light performance, and is a bit newer.

mu-43.com are the mirrorless forums. Plenty of information on there to sort through, though it seems most of the recent camera body specific threads are focused on the E-M1 mark II ($2000 body). I'm not familiar with panasonic bodies much, myself. Olympus has way better support in the underwater market.

I don't know much about the current Canon DSLR stuff, but I probably know enough if you have questions about those generally. No clue on Nikon/Fuji setups.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, that bad johnny is a winner. Nice grab. If I were you I would just pick up microjigs splitter and make yourself a few differnt inserts for different set ups.

http://www.microjig.com/products/mj-splitter/

Jake, be careful with beginning to make your own tools - I started with the same a split nut driver, too, and since then tools are the primary thing that have been being produced in my shop. The slope is steep.

Terry, your knives give me movement.

Day 3 of antibiotics and steroids - feeling much better!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're doing better.


----------



## bandit571

Todd: My son went through that sort of stuff around Christmas time….only it was a "Double".....wound up with a drain tube…..

Just dropped off two mitre box saws at a place that will sharpen them…..$0.60/inch of length. 1/2 hour drive each way…...will wait and see how he does, before the rest of the stable goes over there…..

Does the letters "BFE" mean anything? Seems that is where the place is…...not quite a "Turn off the PAVED road" place, though…


----------



## Mosquito

Great to see you back at it Todd.

The MicroJig splitter is what originally came to mind, until I realized that won't work with this table saw. There is no throat plate like that (which means no 0 clearance either, but that's probably not as big of a deal at this point for what I tend to do).

If I don't come across an original I'll probably just go with a Shark Guard: (this link shows why the microjig wouldn't work as well as the shark guard on the saw in question)
http://woodshopmike.com/after-market-table-saw-splitters/


----------



## ShaneA

I was just walking thru the local HD and they had the 12" Bosch Gliding Miter saw for $398. Looked as if that particular location was closing them out. Too bad I already have a miter saw, or I would have been all over that. The action on those saws is so smooth, and they aren't as space hungry as some of the units. Looked online, and they are still listed in the $600 range.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, do you have a pic of the insert?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Sadly, a $3 rusty knife will make a better user than a stone tool.
> 
> - terryR
> Sure, but whipping one of those out at a barbecue to hack off a chunk of brisket would be legendary…
> 
> - smitdog


Only if you show up wearing a skin and dragging your wife by the hair….


----------



## chrisstef

6 hours of having the boy with me in the office has worn me down to a nub. Eff snow days. I'm shutting my door and taking a nap until 5:00.


----------



## woodcox

N must be feeling better.

Soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur. Happy kitty, sleepy kitty, purr purr purr.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, do you have a pic of the insert?
> 
> - ToddJB


Not yet but I can work on that


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry Jmart, I didn't realize you were referring to a motorcycle tire. Hell yeah get a new one.

Nice saw Mos.

How brittle are those knives Terry? I'm clueless about that sort of thing.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, I really admire your knives, but I'd like more info on how you assemble them. Have any pics of the parts before assembly? Do you cut a slot in the handle and slide the blade in? Do you glue the rawhide banding?


----------



## Mosquito

Wheels.










Outfeed and extension tables. Will be adding wheels to at least the extension wing. Will either add riser blocks to the outfeed, or possibly wheels to that as well. Likely won't attach the outfeed permanently, as it was only ever clamped in place before with some C-Clamps. May just have an assembly bench do that duty in the "eventually" timeframe.



















It doesn't look like it has a serial number, or ever did for that matter, on this tag.










But there was a tag on the back that did.




























Can't really read it in the pictures, but it says 1HP, 15.4A (currently wired for 120)










Triple belt setup










Original miter gauge










And the throat plate picture for Todd


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, mos. and I'm guessing you're short on space by this time, meaning the mortiser needs a good home?


----------



## lysdexic

Mile 6 oh the half. Morning fellas


----------



## chrisstef

My Uconn boys always seem to have a lil march magic in em. We might not make the dance but we always play interesting basketball this time of year. Got a 2 game set ill be attending with my old college roomate tonight. Lookin forward to it. Time to warm up the pipes.

Nice beard byo.


----------



## terryR

Duck, that Obsidian is extremely brittle, just like man-made glass. Other forms of chert are more sturdy. That is one of the frustrating aspects of knapping, since as the stone is worked thinner and thinner towards a functioning tool, it becomes much easier to break in half. "just one more flake…"

Bob, you should really try knapping. I was taught by an old master to use a M/T joint for these knifes. The mortice is shaped to fit the stone exactly, using graphite to highlight the problem areas. I use 5min epoxy for adhesive. Not period, but the rawhide covers it up. The deer rawhide is sanded very thin, nearly to the point of breaking, then soaked in water for a few minutes. Wrapping it over the joint while wet allows it to dry very tightly, and no adhesives are used.

Using modern tools for the 'joinery'


----------



## Slyy

My sunglasses would fall off if I wore them like that Scotty.

Do you use a float or rasps to get the mortise right Terry or just shave away with the chisel?

Gotta figure out a way to drill this concentric since I don't have all the proper lathe tools, guess I'll just be real careful at the Drill Press.








This was getting close to final shape.

Rust hunting yesterday too and found this box of things








No way was I reaching in there…..
Maybe just google image search Hegar Dilator Use


----------



## duckmilk

Mos, I have two old Delta/Homecraft machines, a jointer and a shaper, and neither of them had a model number, just serial numbers. They were missing a couple of minor parfts, so I contacted Delta (this was about 15 years ago) and gave them the numbers and they were able to send me a parts list and exploded diagram for both machines. I was then able to tell them what parts were missing and they had them!

Nice Terry


----------



## cherk3

I am glad I am not the only one who loves a mess. I swear one day I will like to work in a clean environment. Until then I will continue working messy, but get the job done.


----------



## Mosquito

> Very nice, mos. and I m guessing you re short on space by this time, meaning the mortiser needs a good home?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


hahahahahahahahahahaha

Nope.

Actually one of my goals for this weekend was to put that thing back together. It's been apart for too long. I'm going to put it together as is so I can at least make sure I don't lose parts, or forget how it goes together (despite all the pictures I took taking it apart). Shop is taking priority at the moment, and as such I haven't had time to further clean it up yet

-

Good to know Duck, on that front tag it says "Ser. No." but doesn't actually have one on it, I just thought it was interesting was all. Having an exploded diagram would be nice… I haven't entirely gone through vintagemachinery.org's stash of publications yet to see if there's one there.


----------



## lysdexic

Sorry about the upside down selfie. I wasn't going to take the time during the race to edit.

The run was okay. It is cold in Asheville today. Snowing as we speak. At mile 3 I had to stop and drop off some chips and salsa. At that point I knew I was not going to set any personal records. Thus I took the time for a pic and a quick LJ post.


----------



## duckmilk

No problem for me Scott, but apparently, you ran everyone else off.

A strong north wind came up this afternoon as we were welding up some fence.










Fencing off the wife's riding arena.


----------



## duckmilk

On another note, I found a pin sized defect in my laptop screen and this disruption to the pixels appeared. It feels like something caused a tiny chip on the outside screen surface.










Closer view










I don't mind it so much as long as it doesn't get any larger, in fact it reminds me of Angry Birds  Should I try to put a tiny dab of silicone or something on the defect? I have no clue how it got there since there is nothing on my desk that was left inadvertently on the keyboard. It just appeared one morning. 2008 model Dell.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Passing through Atlanta this morning. Called the guy about the Jet Jointer…. already sold.

As a side note, where in the bhog could enough people to create a 12 mile long 15 MPH traffic jam along both directions on the entire downtown connector have to go on a Saturday?


----------



## duckmilk

Tim, maybe trying to get to the new men's bar?


----------



## TheFridge

The bar stef and I go to all the time will seat 4 per stool.


----------



## duckmilk

I assume you sit in the middle to be closest to the porcelain?


----------



## duckmilk

Someday, I wanna build one of these Fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Quit wanting duck. If you build it. The rifles will come.

I always wanted a built in right by the front and back door. Just a small layer of Sheetrock mud and paint to hide it and it breaks through the wall right when you need it. Or a robot arm that puts my pistol in my hand if someone breaks into my house.


----------



## summerfi

Terry, thanks for the explanation. I'd love to learn knapping, but not sure I have the patience. At least with wood you can glue it back together when it breaks.


----------



## Tugboater78

[removed]


----------



## TheFridge

Me: I'm smelling your pantry drawer for burnt wiring. I know I know. There's no wiring in it but thin cloth holds the scent best so I know if there were any problems in your room.

Her: ok. That sounds reasonable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on Scotty! Dropping off meaning they came back up? Wtf? How did that turn of events happen?

So very cool Mos. Thanks for the pictures.

Sorry Duck I have no idea how to remedy your computer display issue but I bet silicone is not the answer.


----------



## chrisstef

Chips and salsa is an interesting pre race carb load. Drop em off at the pool?

Daylight savings can sook it.

Gots tah get my bread and milk. Storms a comin.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> - Tugboater78


Ranks right up there with going into the travel agency and asking the well endowed woman for "two pickets to Titsburg please."


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way Tug….. my dad was a long haul truck driver who despised the idea of owning a motor home…. do you river guys ever go on cruises or do you tell the wife, "I get enough of boats at work".


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Me: I m smelling your pantry drawer for burnt wiring. I know I know. There s no wiring in it but thin cloth holds the scent best so I know if there were any problems in your room.
> 
> Her: ok. That sounds reasonable.
> 
> - TheFridge


Statistically, few fires start in the bedroom. Far more start in improperly installed circuits near wet locations. Run on in the bathroom and pull some panties out of the hamper….see if you can find the problem in there.


----------



## chrisstef

And we're the guys you dont want in your neighborhood? ^


----------



## terryR

I think we got foot of snow last night, but it melted before it hit the ground.

Hey 7, you working wood with that shoulder yet?


----------



## Tugboater78

> By the way Tug….. my dad was a long haul truck driver who despised the idea of owning a motor home…. do you river guys ever go on cruises or do you tell the wife, "I get enough of boats at work".
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I know i refuse to go boating on the river. I havent been fishing in 12 years. I could probably handle a ride on a cruise ship…


----------



## woodcox

That is so nice terry.

An hour or so of aggression and I have a good start on a chisel rack. 









And the knurled handled little guy filled a spot. Happier today. 








My brother started him self on fire in a customers home once. Threw his nicad pack in his coat pocket so the sheet metal screws in there could do some welding. Old lady was mad because he stunk up the house. He has also blown him self up in a utility closet. It threw him out the door onto the patio. I saw him the next day, his face was all shiny and browless.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> My brother started him self on fire in a customers home once. Threw his nicad pack in his coat pocket so the sheet metal screws in there could do some welding. Old lady was mad because he stunk up the house. He has also blown him self up in a utility closet. It threw him out the door onto the patio. I saw him the next day, his face was all shiny and browless.
> 
> - woodcox


As I have said before….

"Never stand too close to the man who is always wearing bandages." 
Old Firehouse Proverb


----------



## lysdexic

Well. Since you asked. The gang that I was hanging out with wanted to eat Mexican Friday night. Not the best choice for a pre-race meal but seemed harmless enough. I awoke early on race day not because I was anxious for the challenge of the day but because of the rumblings down below. I thought I flushed my troubles away before leaving the hotel in route to the race. Nope.

Once there I realized that there was more to do do. Thus I waited for what seemed an eternity in a long line of yoga pants for my turn to sit in the 28 degree porta-potty. Finally I had relieved myself of all tomato, cilantro and jalapeño. Again not true.

At mile 3 i was turtle headin'

At mile 12.5 I broke into a 9 min/mile sprint, not because I had gloriously conquered another half marathon but because the neat line of porta-potties came into view.

After that I was good. Truly. Shoulda known better.

We went back to he same restaurant last night. Excellent food and margaritas.


----------



## jmartel

Set up both of my camera rigs up today. Diving with a friend I'm trying to convince to buy my old one.


----------



## lysdexic

That is some nice gear!


----------



## jmartel

I enjoy it. Completely unnecessary, but like owning nice tools, it improves the experience. I started out with a GoPro and got quickly frustrated with the results. Downhill spiral ever since.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Well. Since you asked. The gang that I was hanging out with wanted to eat Mexican Friday night. Not the best choice for a pre-race meal but seemed harmless enough.
> 
> - lysdexic


No, I didn't ask… and that was WAY TMI.


----------



## lysdexic

> No, I didn t ask… and that was WAY TMI.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Just trying to share what I thought was a humorous situation. But you're right.


----------



## duckmilk

I had that suspicion after reading your post and was sympathetic to your plight. No worries about TMI, Stef shares worse stuff


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, you could try asking at the glass shop what they use to repair windshields. It's a form of one part ultra transparent goo that cures under UV light. It's kinda like thin super glue that can fill the crack in the glass, but also bridge and fill a chip. When done they buff it out if needed and one can barely see the defect. Ask them for a remnant tube and use a fluorescent light to cure it. It takes longer, but gets the job done.

DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

> No, I didn t ask… and that was WAY TMI.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Just trying to share what I thought was a humorous situation. But you re right.
> 
> - lysdexic


You are right… it was hilarious. But what kind of beer drinking buddys would we be if we didn't bust on ya!


----------



## chrisstef

Ughhhhh.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Dan. I don't think it is getting worse and it may not be all the way through the screen. It must have been caused by something dinging the screen and causing the pixel aberration to appear. The screen is very flexible, but not a touch screen, and I have no idea what it is made of. I'll leave it for now and see what happens.


----------



## Mosquito

Good luck Stef. Last time We were forecast for that much snow a few weeks age we got none what so ever. Storm shifted about 90 miles SE and totally missed us.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I know who's going to be joining you in the office on Tuesday.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Your gettin a little though aren't you Mos? Think about heading to Afton Alps this week.

Duh shop….


----------



## chrisstef

Man i hope so Mos.

Eff that noise yeti. The only thing im joining on tuesday is the couch. Thats a hunker down storm.


----------



## Mosquito

Today we are yeah, I think we've got probably 2-3" at the moment, headed for 3-5" by tomorrow according to the man of weather. Afton Alps is a fun one, I usually went to Wild Mountain, but that's mainly because it was about 15 minutes from where I lived. Now I suppose Buck Hill would be the closest. Wave on the way by 

I was talking about a storm a couple of weeks ago that they kept saying "could be the largest single storm in recent history" for the area, a it was forecasted for up to 22" at one point. We didn't even get flurries here for that one lol


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty made me realize that I never got around to editing and uploading the video I had shot of disassembling my Barnes mortiser when I first got it… I never did manage to get around to reassembling it this weekend, but I did get the video from before done now… 
http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/104026


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Buck Hill is way smaller than Afton ehh Mos? Wanted to go to Welch, but they're not showing open during the week. Never been to any of them so what do I care? lawlz. Would look you up, but we're visiting fam at the same time….so the wifey has it all planned

I'll prolly be shreddin like these nutjobs….




View on YouTube


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I think Afton Alps is a fair bit larger than the other two. Welch Village would definitely be my first choice as well. Pretty area, and there's a particularly fun road to drive on down through that area as well, though often in the winter that may not be quite AS fun lol

If you end up with some down time let me know. My schedule should be fairly open, just working that I know of


----------



## 489tad

Finally after owning that shoulder plane for two years do I get to use it. I made some progress on my daughters tack box/ stool. Maybe now I can get some things done. They put back a third shift at work so hopefully no more crazy hours. Now I have to go out and clean a inch of snow. Sorry Stef.


----------



## ShaneA

Looking good Dan, is that a locking miter joint? If so, do you find the set up finicky? Never tried one, but those look nice from here.


----------



## terryR

Beautiful woodworking, guys. My brain sees the word 'tack box' everywhere now since the wife has a horse.

No snow here, but 2 new goats! All five of the females are pregnant, and expecting very soon because of the full moon. A good time for me to hook the trailer to the truck and drive far away in search of lumber. Oh wait, I have chores to be done.

Two pieces of scrap wood that I prolly should have left on the shelf?


----------



## 489tad

Shane they are mitered and cut on the table saw. They came out pretty good except for a few spots. after resawing and planing they cupped.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, is that a marking or panel gauge? She look nice. 


> - terryR


Panel gauge V2.0 might actually make another whenever I get around to having a new head milled


----------



## terryR

Fridge, it's intended as a marking gauge, long beam can be shortened as desired.

new head milled? huh? I missed that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"We went back to he same restaurant last night. Excellent food and margaritas." - Magnificent.

Hope it iss not that bad Stef.

Glad you got to take it for a spin Dan.

Cool Fridge!


----------



## TheFridge

I had someone offer to mill one for me similar to a Hamilton. So I'll probably take them up on that offer and make a different style gauge just because.

Tony, you're a sweetheart.


----------



## chrisstef

Gas stations are packed. Grocery stores are a zoo. Storms coming Dirt, better put some bricks in that tooth.


----------



## summerfi

Sorry you folks in the NE are expecting a snow dump. I'm seeing patches of grass in my yard for the first time in 4 months. Heard some robins a few days ago too. Spring is coming.


----------



## Mosquito

I think all the grass in my yard is covered up this morning for the first time since December lol Been a weird winter


----------



## Hammerthumb

I won't tell you guys what the weather is like in Las Vegas, except to say it is wonderful!


----------



## theoldfart

Potentially 24" here, 18" at a minimum. Snow blowers' all gassed up, lot's of coffee, new car will wait until next week I guess.


----------



## terryR

starting to see grass in the yard? oh my.

I've already put fresh fuel in the mower, and am struggling to get the plug wires off. No fire. And I'm already feeling behind!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I won t tell you guys what the weather is like in Las Vegas, except to say it is wonderful!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Nope…Hammer says, "I won't rub your nose in it"... as he grabs the back of your neck.


----------



## bandit571

Haven't even seen a single snow flake today…....just frozen muddy yard is all.


----------



## jmartel

I need to buy a mower. My grass is starting to get long. But first I need to address the fact that the laundry room that we are turning into a bathroom currently has no subfloor.


----------



## bandit571

Re: mower start up for a new season: New spark plug. Some years I will change the oil, some not. Before I install the new spark plug, I will shoot a few squirts of WD40 into the well. Maybe pull the cord a couple times, and add a bit more WD. New gas, after making sure any old gas is drained out. Usually second pull will start it up. 
B&S 4 hp 22" mower. Some people's garages are bigger than the yard I have to mow….


----------



## ToddJB

Hey boys. Pneumonia is mostly gone. Yea. Spent 8 hours yesterday helping some friend build a climbing wall in their basement - not a great idea to do directly after being sick - pretty sore today.

Good news though - got an in person interview tomorrow. Super small company. We'll see.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent news all around Todd, well 'cept the sore part.

Take pictures of your progress f/uJCarpentry. What kind of mower?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Ughhhhh.
> 
> - chrisstef


I must say, that's the first image of Conn. I've seen that makes it appear large. From a midwesterner's perspective, it is otherwise a tiny place.


----------



## ToddJB

Nothing too fancy yet, T. Just some framing. Got the flat parts of the wall done last night - still need to do the transitions from the different angles.

Here's the only pic I took last night. Closest is 45, middle is 30, and the back which I didn't take a pic of but is now done is a 15 degree. They will be angled walls that span between the angles. And foot plate wall still needs to be built - leaving access to the clean out.


----------



## jmartel

Looking at a small-ride on mower, Tony. I've got like 0.95 acres officially. So, kind of inbetween walk behind and ride on territory?

The empty lot next door is for sale. If it wasn't an absurd amount of money I would consider buying it and giving myself almost 2 acres. But they want like $275k. Not worth anywhere close to that much.


----------



## terryR

Good luck, Toddster!

Playing with scraps of wood, all sporting a 17 pound magnet in the base.










should hold stuff to the fridge?


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - Bigger than rhode island to our east but yea, 3 hours will get ya corner.

Seal the deal todd. Get the coffee. Glad youre healthy fella.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

New member-still back in 2014 reading this forum-it's like re-living my get togethers with my brothers-you are a funny and entertaining bunch of sickos. 
If anybody has some spare money laying around-here is a deal from Detroit CL for some LN's

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/6038196963.html


----------



## ToddJB

Hey Mike, welcome. Let us know when you finish up - only 3 years to go.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The empty lot next door is for sale. If it wasn t an absurd amount of money I would consider buying it and giving myself almost 2 acres. But they want like $275k. Not worth anywhere close to that much.
> 
> - jmartel


$275 K for an acre? Do ya have some neighbors smoking butt lint or something there J?


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, I think it would hold. I am very attractive after I bondo.


----------



## jmartel

I know, right Tim? It's not even a level lot. Mostly cleared and all utilities are in place/marked, but still. It should be like half that here. Even with high land values.


----------



## woodcox

J, maybe one big enough to pull a tiller. Big asz garden! Or a pvc coaster back there.

Fun deciding who makes the cut to the nice rack. Swedes and English so far. 









Cool wall Todd. Good luck out there.


----------



## TheFridge

Multiple English are Englí.

If I was a mushroom I'd be a fungi.

Get it 

Edit: my baby girl munched on a dog turd today. Thankfully she didn't find it to hurt liking and tried to spit it out. Unfortunately she's only 1 and not the great at spitting turds out yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Its hard to get through without all your teeth id bet, fridge.

Its a snowin. Storms shifted slightly west and may save me a lil bit of footage. Hoping to keep it under 2'.


----------



## lysdexic

Good luck with the snow Stef and hopefully it will melt quickly

JMart - how did the new gear perform the other day? Share a pic or two when the film gets back from the developer.


----------



## 489tad

The empty lot next door is for sale. If it wasn t an absurd amount of money I would consider buying it and giving myself almost 2 acres. But they want like $275k. Not worth anywhere close to that much.

- jmartel
[/QUOTE]

JAppreciation what was the property value before you moved next door?


----------



## terryR

Heard a comedian the other night talk about property values…

For $275K you could own a 10-bedroom home on 100 acres of land in Alabama. Only problem, as soon as you open the front door, there is Alabama.

true dat!


----------



## jmartel

> J, maybe one big enough to pull a tiller. Big asz garden! Or a pvc coaster back there.
> - woodcox


Will probably have one that can pull a small lawn trailer to get wood out to the shop and bring furniture back since I don't have easy access to the back yard (short dropoff that I'd have to fill in and compact before I can drive on it).

Big open area behind the shop is probably going to be fruit trees. Apples and such. Might plant a couple walnuts to see if I can get them to grow enough to harvest in 30 years.



> JMart - how did the new gear perform the other day? Share a pic or two when the film gets back from the developer.
> 
> - lysdexic


Some teething issues. Strobe wasn't working quite right after halfway though the dive. Had the shutter speed too low and didn't realize it until too late so most stuff has too much motion blur. I'll post up some of what I got later, but it won't be great. I'll be going out again this Saturday to a better site most likely.



> JAppreciation what was the property value before you moved next door?
> 
> - 489tad


Probably closer to $500k.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome Mike.

Damn Fridge.

f/uJLaundry, I'd like to see the bathroom conversion as you go along (if you find the time for pictures) please.


----------



## jmartel

I'll get up some photos once I get the last bits of subfloor out tonight. Haven't done much the last couple weeks with moving and such. I've got about a 2'x2' landing of subfloor in front of the door, and then a 3" wide strip around the room left to remove. Then I have to clean out all of the trash and old materials that people have left in the crawlspace over the years. Why people don't bother taking materials out, I don't know. But it's obnoxious to deal with.

I had to deal with a couple leaks as well, where I tied into older plumbing to the dishwasher and older fixtures as well. I think I've got it all sorted out, but I still turn off the water whenever I'm out of the house now. It's nice having valves easily accessible now for that purpose. One of the benefits of the manifold system.


----------



## TheFridge

> For $275K you could own a 10-bedroom home on 100 acres of land in Alabama. Only problem, as soon as you open the front door, there is Alabama.
> 
> - terryR


This is known. Mississippi could also be substituted for Alabama.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A level of too many shutoffs would be hard to attain in regards to plumbing. I think the same people that leave material/crap behind are the same people that don't clear their time from the microwave after using it.


----------



## jmartel

I discovered after cutting the old plumbing off of the supply to the house that the street level shutoff doesn't work so great. Water was still coming in, albeit slowly. I've got a valve under the house where it comes in, one up behind the water heater where it comes up above the floor, one on each of the cold and hot sides into the manifold, every port on the manifold has a valve, and one valve at each fixture, minus showers/tub hookups. I think I'm covered. I just shut off the one behind the water heater and the 2 going into the manifold when I leave though. Seems excessive, but it's similar to how ships are laid out with their fuel piping (though reversed) and it's not that much more money since I did everything myself.

In other news, I replaced my grill this weekend with some birthday money. Had a little 2 burner "infrared" gas grill that had rusted through and stopped working after 6 years. Decided to switch to a standard kettle grill. Nothing crazy yet, but I'll probably try smoking on it in another week or two when I'm going to have a full day at home working on the house. The legs are a little flimsy, but I'll be building a table for it at some point this summer, so it's not super critical.










Not a camera trick on the building's roof in the back. It's that bowed. Hence why it's getting torn down and replaced.


----------



## smitdog

Thanks again for sharing your camera knowledge Jmart, it is much appreciated! You mentioned Sony before, what do you think about the a5000 for a beginner like me? Here is an Amazon link. They actually have a couple used ones for under $400 which would work for my budget. Once I get more knowledge on what the actual settings are for, I can go with a better model that has more of the controls on the body.

As a side, if I go with the a5000, what would be a good first add on lens? I don't have any knowledge about it but I'm guessing the 16-50mm lens it comes with is probably a bare bones "all-arounder". Should I go for a prime 30mm manual focus lens, or do you have any good suggestions? Or are the lens options better on the Olympus?


----------



## jmartel

Sony's biggest problem is that their lenses are expensive and not really any smaller than DSLR's. Plus, the lens system hasn't been out quite as long so there aren't as many options. So you lose some of the advantages of mirrorless systems. You do get a larger sensor which is nice, though. Easier to get the out of focus background that so many people covet in DSLR's, and the larger sensors tend to do better in low light situations.

As far as the less controls on the body issue, personally I don't think it's a great idea. You may find that it works for you, but at least in my case I got very frustrated very quickly. I found that I tended to pick one setting and never change it. That's not something you really would want starting out to learn.

For an APS-C sized sensor (crop DSLR size sensor, same as the one you link), a 30mm prime is a good start. I would get autofocus though. I had a sigma 30mm 1.4 when I had my 7D that was a fantastic lens.

If you go with a Micro 4/3rds (olympus) setup, then something in the 17-25mm range prime makes a good lens. I have a 20mm Panasonic 1.7.

Either way, I would suggest getting a fast prime in the "normal" range that I listed above.

If you are open to DSLRs, here's a few used in the $400ish range.

https://www.keh.com/shop/canon-eos-60d-18-megapixel-digital-slr-camera-body-only-black.html
https://www.keh.com/shop/canon-eos-5d-12-8-megapixel-digital-slr-camera-body-only.html

5D is a full frame sensor. Great camera, but older. Don't be afraid of the 12.8MP rating.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A question for BigRed… sitting at a blocked railroad crossing for 30 minutes now. Is there a rule on how long you can block this? If they say, "screw it" and knock off for the day, can ya block it over night?


----------



## bandit571

Crew changes? Waiting on an opposing train to come through?

Cops usually will cite the crew for sitting too long…..


----------



## ShaneA

Dude, effin' railroaders…write them a strongly worded letter, drop the big ginger's name and get some b'hogging crap done!


----------



## chrisstef

2 1/2 hours cleaning up the driveway. Snow changed to sleet about the same time i went out. It'll keep the totals down but taking 50mph gusts of it in the face was less than pleasurable. Maybe 12-14" with some 2'+ deep drifts. Snowblowers leakin gear oil im pretty certain. Im gonna blow it up. It deserves a proper goodbye. Kinda hoping for flames.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Dude, effin railroaders…write them a strongly worded letter, drop the big ginger s name and get some b hogging crap done!
> 
> - ShaneA


LOL

I can hear that conversation now…

RR Boss - "Red, out'a curiosity, what kind of lunatic have you been hanging out with who write us profane letters"?

Red - "WTF?"


----------



## ToddJB

Boyfriends, interview went great, but I have some concerns. Super small company - 30 people, which is plus for me, but the down side is they don't have their ish figured out regarding any sort of benefits. I'm in discussions via email with who would be my boss regarding it - so we'll see what happens.


----------



## JayT

Best of luck, Todd. Hope things work out for you.

jphotog, I only comprehend about 1/3 of the things you post about photography. Sad part is that I would like to learn to take better pics and need to start by getting some decent equipment. Keep posting, please, so I can start to make sense of some of it.


----------



## duckmilk

Good luck Todd. What sort of benefits are you looking for? Being self employed most of my life, I never had any, but after I got married, my wife's company has been providing me health insurance. I'm very lucky I didn't have any health issues prior to that, or now for that matter.

Lol Tim.



> jphotog, I only comprehend about 1/3 of the things you post about photography.
> 
> - JayT


I comprehended less than that, and at one time I was into photography, before digital 

Very cool refrigerator magnets Terry!


----------



## lysdexic

Smitdog- I agree with Jpaparazzi on the Sony line. They make great stuff but if you are interested in interchangeable lenses their lenses big really quick and kinda defeat the purpose of the smaller form factor of a mirrorless camera.

For your budget I think he is spot on for a used Canon or Nikon. They are everywhere on the used market with a plethora of lenses available. Like he mentioned a 60D or 70D would serve you well. Find a 18-135mm kit lense on the cheap and a "nifty fifty" 50mm prime and you are good to go for most photos. The 5D is a big camera.

Although I appreciate and agree with Jcritic's objection to the Rebel line like the T5 or T6. They do lack the customization and external controls of the higher end Canon/Nikons. These are even cheaper and more available from folks who have just lost interest or looking to upgrade. These are not great cameras but great to learn at your budget.

Remember all of these can be set to AUTO and basically convert to point and shots until get familiar with shutter speed, aperture and ISO.

As previously mentioned I have researched the Fuji line the most, basically cuz I like the way they look. I am superficial like that. Although twice your budget the newly announce XT-20 is a intriguing entry level camera. It is a 24MP APS-C/crop.sensor, interchangeable lenses with external controls in the form of knobs and dials like the old SLRs

DPreview of the XT-20

Andy also just bought a great Sony DSC rx100 - I think.

Jphotog gave great and concise info. I've not fully researched the micro 4/3rds cameras but love the idea of in camera stabilization.

Can you tell me what want to do with the camera?

Me: I just wanted to take better pics of my family and the spider webs covering my woodworking tools. That is why I like my Fuji x100t. I can actually put it in my pocket and I take it to dinner, family events and trips with ease. However, it is not a substitute for a DSLR but complementary to it. It is basically the photographers point and shoot. There are many competitors but that is the one that I know. My son is taking some great pics with his iPhone 7s.

If want to shot landscape, sports, astrophotography your going to need a bigger DSLR, interchangeable lense, tripods and a backpack etc.


----------



## jmartel

Jay/Duck, It's taken me a while to learn most of this stuff. Not something that you learn in a weekend. And it doesn't help that most of the "photography" classes are pretty junk. I learned way more from playing around with my cameras and online forums. And I'm feeling the same way with taking photos underwater. It's so different than taking photos normally, and way more difficult. I'm finally starting to get things I'm semi-happy with, but it's still taking a while to get there. Hoping to get better photos on the 2 trips I'm taking next year.

Jay, if you don't want to spend a ton of money, or deal with multiple lenses, there's plenty of cameras out there that are a great all in one package. Andy's Sony is one. There's also the Sony RX100 series of camera which is an excellent compact camera. Canon has their powershot series as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Do you have a value of what it would cost the potential employer to have the bennys youre looking for? Might be worth it to shoot em a number.

Good to hear on the interview bud!


----------



## chrisstef

Tinkering


----------



## lysdexic

Did a little finish carpentry and ran some LEDs for my bookcases. Cuz that's what metrosexuals do….




























The LEDs are pretty impressive. Bought them at Lowe's. They have white lights and separate RGB lights that can be selected and dimmed independently and can provide, like, a million different colors.

How hard would it be to run them through my subwoofer?


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Tony. It's a bit dark, but here's how the new bathroom currently sits.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef - you have a nice box.

Hey I am feeling lazy. I did a brief search that was not fruitful. Can you just tell me what Amor-Seal is and why you like it so much?

How much snow?


----------



## lysdexic

What is this? It looks like a manifold of sorts. Don't think I've run across one here in the south.


----------



## jmartel

Water piping manifold. Hot on the left, cold on the right. Each fixture has its own dedicated water line going to it from the manifold rather than a branch off of a main trunk as is traditional. Benefit is that I can shut off individual fixtures without turning off water to everything else. Plus it's at a central easily accessible location instead of buried in a wall or crawl space somewhere.

Better shot from when I was putting it in.










And here's some better photos of the room. I decided to get the new camera out of the housing since my phone didn't do so well.


----------



## chrisstef

Its polyurethane. Extra urethane. I like it cuz its easy. And its oil so ya get a lil pop.

Bout 12". 24" drifts. Meh. Stella shifted a wee bit west so we stayed warmer.

you can touch it if ya want.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> A question for BigRed… sitting at a blocked railroad crossing for 30 minutes now. Is there a rule on how long you can block this? If they say, "screw it" and knock off for the day, can ya block it over night?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Law says 10 min… UNLESS otherwise restricted, servicing a customer etc.

It's a drag. I get it. They're not doing it to be a pain. 99 percent of engineers won't block a crossing if they don't have to. Fact of the matter is our roadways need to advance. Crossings are risk. Railroads offer and spend hundreds of millions a year to encourage the advancement.

We've got a project here to build an overpass. Maybe it'll happen this time. Tried before but the city voted it down despite the railroad offering millions to get it done.

Enough work talk..


----------



## ToddJB

Duck, for a lot of tech company's benefits are viewed as a chunk of your salary - Health and Life insurance, 401K matching, public transportation stipend (big deal working downtown), PTO, free lunch every day, yada yada yada. Some get as weird as being a yoga instructor coming into the office. Obviously most of the corky ones I don't care about, but the big ones cost a chunk of change to come out of my pocket.

Stef, I'm waiting to get the final word from him on what IS included and then I'll counter his base with what I think is reasonable to off set my expense.

During my interview today the door was flung open by a boarder collie that charged in and was relentlessly sniffing my crotch. Ha.

I have another phone call tomorrow with another company that isn't hiring currently but I hit up the Director of Sales on Linkedin and asked if we could chat. Didn't think he would even read it, let alone respond and ask to set up a call. I guess it really never does hurt to ask.


----------



## ToddJB

It that a gas or electric tank, Jbusybeaver? Code in Colorado is you can't have a gas appliance in a bathroom.


----------



## JayT

Scott, liking the LED's. And I'm not even a metrosexual.

Can't say I've ever had a crotch sniff in an interview, Todd. Of course, I've never interviewed with stef, either. Dog approval has got to be a good sign, right?

Positive news on the LinkedIn hookup, too. No telling where it might lead, but can't hurt to talk. Smart companies are always hiring, even if they are not advertising for help-looking to upgrade over a mediocre performer or anticipating an opening in the near future and wanting someone in and trained up to speed before that happens.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scotty and JFontofInformation the last time they met for drinks:









Thanks for the bathroom creation progress shot. Someone loved pink; a fine, fine, choice.

Good luck Todd. Hope they bend to your will.

JayT is lying. Closeted. Full metro, always has been.

BYo why do you store your hubcaps in front of the bookcase cabinet?

Your box is dark Stef. Glad you're not as buried as you could have been.


----------



## jmartel

> It that a gas or electric tank, Jbusybeaver? Code in Colorado is you can t have a gas appliance in a bathroom.
> 
> - ToddJB


'letric. No issues with clearance or anything like that in code. Unfortunately we don't have gas available here on the island. If you want it, you have to put in a propane tank outside the house and have deliveries made. I considered doing that, but it's probably not worth it.


----------



## TheFridge

My interviews always start with a crotch sniffing. Really clears the sinuses.


----------



## jmartel

Tony, I'm significantly less Asian than that.

Tonight will be pulling all the crap out of the crawlspace that I can, and then I have to put in a new joist in. Then new subflooring can go down. Still have to move the crawlspace access to another room as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge loves the musk.


----------



## KelvinGrove

You may remember a few months ago I was talking about a powermatic model 72 table saw that was left behind in a building we took over. 12 inch, 3.5 hp, 220 three phase. It sold at auction yesterday. The guy who bought it is a friend and wanted it really bad so I didn't bid on it. (Besides, three phase power would be a pain in the a$$ for me.)

He got it for $90.00

Holy crap, what a deal.


----------



## JayT

Dang, Tim. That's a real test of friendship-I'd have probably been bidding with it being that much of a steal.

Sorry, Tony, I'm not cool enough to be metro. I leave that for you, Scott and the banker.

So Fridge, start the interview with a sniff, end with a tug? Got it. (Note to self: Never interview Fridge.)


----------



## terryR

JCrawlspace, I think dragging out the million dollar camera made the bath look worse. Keep up the good work.

More luck, Todd. Hopefully the crotch sniff welcome is a good omen?

Felt sooooo good to make shavings yesterday! Beech.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Dang, Tim. That s a real test of friendship-I d have probably been bidding with it being that much of a steal.
> 
> - JayT


He knows he owes me a favor.


----------



## TheFridge

So exactly how good of friends are you two?...

(Note to self: interview with stef tomorrow morning)


----------



## Mike54Ohio

You just gotta love NE Ohio spring snowstorms. Lovely day here just south of Lake Erie snowbelt


----------



## Tugboater78

> For $275K you could own a 10-bedroom home on 100 acres of land in Alabama. Only problem, as soon as you open the front door, there is Alabama.
> 
> - terryR
> 
> This is known. Mississippi could also be substituted for Alabama.
> 
> - TheFridge


Or kentucky


----------



## lysdexic

> Scotty and JFontofInformation the last time they met for drinks:
> 
> BYo why do you store your hubcaps in front of the bookcase cabinet?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Because my yard is already full of washing machines, spare tires and bath tubs. Duh….


----------



## chrisstef

I thought they were frisbees. For when he plays disc golf and talks beard maintenance with the hipsters.

Solid snow berm there mike.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

The best part was my wife waking me at 7 AM to show me the guy who plows my driveway had backed out at an angle thru the yard and was stuck up to the frame in the drainage ditch by the road. Bet he felt special this AM after that


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## jmartel

Any of you bhogs down on the gulf coast around Mobile, AL? Gotta go down for work in a few weeks.


----------



## Mosquito

Here's one for Smitty to start off a Thursday right


----------



## AnthonyReed

So fuggin' cool Mos!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ooooh - covetous.


----------



## terryR

Very cool, Mos.

And we have chickens inside our home. Wait, I can explain…My wife received an order of baby chicks in the post yesterday, and set them up in the coop as usual. But, it's below freezing here at the present, so they were slowly dying in the coop. Solution: place them in the extra bath under a couple of reptile heat lamps which I bought for the cats.

happy wife == happy life


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crazy weather. Poor chicks.


----------



## KelvinGrove

What do you want to bet some big red headed guy was driving this one…and looking out the window…and laughing and laughing and laughing….


----------



## TheFridge

How did they not see that coming?


----------



## Mosquito

That's what I was wondering too fridge lol


----------



## TheFridge

I'd have been the dude casually stepping behind the I-beam while casually saying "I'd move if I were you." Just so I didn't feel as bad when they got hammered.


----------



## KentInOttawa

There's a slightly different version of the same video that shows about 2/3 the people did move. The people highlighted in this video have dominant "grab the camera" genes instead of the "survival" genes. These are the ones who will potentially document their own demise ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Well good for the people that moved  the others got nailed and it was funny.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea…well, filming your own demise might get some stuff out of the gene pool early. But this one is different. Everyone filmed it but, according to the report, nobody called 9-1-1 to report it.

http://www.nbc-2.com/story/34846661/witness-videos-shed-light-on-i-75-good-samaritan-shooting


----------



## duckmilk

Haha Tug, get on home and brush your hair.

Nice vid Mos!

Dumb foamers


----------



## TheFridge

> Yea…well, filming your own demise might get some stuff out of the gene pool early. But this one is different. Everyone filmed it but, according to the report, nobody called 9-1-1 to report it.
> 
> http://www.nbc-2.com/story/34846661/witness-videos-shed-light-on-i-75-good-samaritan-shooting
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Stupid people with cell phones.

A gun store in the area gave the Samaritan a new gun. Bravo. That's what I have to say about that.

Edit: no GD way I'd sit there a just film it. Not in my nature. A damn shame that people nowadays will stand back and film someone getting the ******************** kicked out of them and not do anything.


----------



## bandit571

Trying something different…..

Looks like a mitre joint..









Until you open it up….









Hope that the next three corners will get better…


----------



## TheFridge

Full blind mitered are a B to do.


----------



## chrisstef

Got that shine


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lol you funny bugger.

Tim, don't even get me started on the public ignorance concerning railroads. Think I showed you guys this one way back:




View on YouTube

Open the yard for one day in Cheyenne…...They wonder why we don't let them near our property.

Back from Mossisota. Had a good time.


----------



## duckmilk

> Edit: no GD way I d sit there a just film it. Not in my nature. A damn shame that people nowadays will stand back and film someone getting the ******************** kicked out of them and not do anything.
> 
> - TheFridge


Was unable to see that vid for some reason, but I fully support the Fridge comment.

LOL, how long did it take you to draw that message Stef?

Mossisota


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Edit: no GD way I d sit there a just film it. Not in my nature. A damn shame that people nowadays will stand back and film someone getting the ******************** kicked out of them and not do anything.
> 
> - TheFridge


I don't think that it's really a nowadays thing. I'm sure there's a proper term for it, but basically, when there's a group of people present, most (all) stand around assuming that someone else is going to do something. And they wait. And they wait. And they wait for someone to step up. And then it's over and no one stepped up. It's why first aid training includes instruction to point to an individual and tell them to call 911 instead of just yelling "someone call 911."


----------



## terryR

best gauge yet, for me.










I added a tiny shim of brass which floats in a mortice, and presses on the beam when the screw is tightened. amazing in use. Now, to make it pretty.


----------



## chrisstef

Duck - too long lol but i had time to kill in between coats of shellac.


----------



## lysdexic

LOL. Stef you are a funny dude. Very clever.

Curious as to why two separate pieces of paper.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice shine there Stef.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I don t think that it s really a nowadays thing. I m sure there s a proper term for it, but basically, when there s a group of people present, most (all) stand around assuming that someone else is going to do something. And they wait. And they wait. And they wait for someone to step up. And then it s over and no one stepped up. It s why first aid training includes instruction to point to an individual and tell them to call 911 instead of just yelling "someone call 911."
> 
> - WillliamMSP


You are right about that. The most famous case being Kitty Genovese. Something like 50 people heard her getting murdered but no one called it in. The difference is, in her case, everyone ignored while now everyone pays close enough attention to it to get it on video. Somehow, that just seems worse to me.

And many years ago (late 90s) I responded to a house fire in a nice neighborhood at 1:00 in the afternoon. The neighborhood was right by the interstate and you could see the place on fire. It was 100% invloved (fire out every door and window) when we pulled in. It burned 45 minutes or so before we got the call. All of the people driving by on the interstate assumed someone from the neighborhood would call it in. Problem was, everyone in the neighborhood was away at work.


----------



## woodcox

Nice stef! I like that you can switch out the noun. That's planning ahead right there.

Very cool Terry, the beams are solid when oriented like that. What are you using for scribe stock?

What's the box going to be Bandit? Looks like a good start.

Better than pilled in a tote. A little cleat is holding it up. Eventually it will only be chisels and carving stuff once the collection grows.


----------



## TheFridge

Makes sense. Still kills me.


----------



## bandit571

That box will be more to learn how to do those blind mitred finger joints. haven't done any before this one….will take a bit more practizing….


----------



## terryR

woodcox, it's a broken drill bit. Love the HSS.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Was havin a little shimmy issue with my f150. Ol' hogger helped me figure it out. Made my Patty day.

This garage wasn't meant for oily things….










Time to make the base for the turntable stand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! @ backwards ballbust.

Fun to see the progression Terry. If you get a chance, would you please post a shot of the brass in the mortise?

"Curious as to why two separate pieces of paper." - Excellent question/observation.


----------



## JayT

Do the Italians celebrate St Patty's Day? They must, because presents showed up at the office today.










How come FedEx can deliver a package from Italy 48 hours after I finalize an order, but it takes USPS three or four days to get a letter to the town 45 miles away?


----------



## chrisstef

Why 2 pieces? Because i made the U an N and didnt feel like writing it all over again. In summary, laziness.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You shiftless bastard.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I now have ticket in hand for the Atlanta Wood Working Show.

I wonder what I will find that I don't yet know I need but can't live without once I see it?


----------



## terryR

for Tony,










Not the prettiest of mortices. I may try a small router blade next time instead of a straight chisel?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah! Now I have a scope of its size. Thank you Terry.


----------



## Tim457

Ohh shiny stef, nicely done.

Terry that's looking good too. How does that brass piece work to tighten on the shaft?


----------



## terryR

The thumbscrew pushes down on the shim, and that presses against the beam. Increases the amount of surface area clamping on the beam, I suppose? works.

And…NOT my idea. I've seen this on the web.


----------



## Tim457

Ah ok, so the shim just moves in the mortice. I was thinking you had a clever way to attach them, but I see it wouldn't need it. Still clever, nice work.


----------



## jmartel

I need to make myself a nice mortise gauge. I have a cheap wheel gauge I picked up from Rockler, but that's about it.

Beech, Terry?

I need to start thinking about picking up some fruit trees if I'm going to plant them this year. Given that it'll take a couple years to get anything out of them I should probably set aside time. I've got 2 fruit trees in our front yard already, but I'm not sure what they are yet. Find out later this spring/summer I guess. One of which took out the back window of the lesbaru.


----------



## Tugboater78

Had 2 days in the last 3 weeks, while at work, of rain. Would have been to get some stuff done while home. First full day home, rain all day, forecast for the next week looks no better… F my life.

Yes I am whining, oh well, it is rather frustrating.

Migraine also kicked in yesterday afternoon, still lurking about..


----------



## duckmilk

Whine away bro, we're here for ya 

Jmart, we planted 2 peach trees, 2 plumb trees and 2 plumbcot trees last year and got a few small fruit from them, the birds beat us to a bunch though. One plumbcot died (didn't hurt my feelings) but the rest are blooming like crazy now. Going to plant a few more this weekend (?) including maybe an apple tree. Would apple do well in your area? I would also like to have a couple more peach trees, but I'm not in charge.

Bandit, I'd like to try that hidden miter joint sometime.

Terry, have you tried a thumbnail profile on one of those drill bits?


----------



## duckmilk

We were given a pup this past weekend. I'm of the opinion that he is about half Jack Russell. He gets along well with the older dog, has been disciplined by the barn cats, is very attentive and willing to learn and behaves himself in my shop. Got his 'nads removed yesterday.


----------



## putty

Duck, pear trees do real good in our area.


----------



## duckmilk

Oh, his name is Merle Haggard.

Yes they do Putty. I like peaches better though. Plus, as I said, I'm not in charge


----------



## 489tad

Nice pup Duck.


----------



## jmartel

Duck,

Apples do exceptionally well in Washington. As do Cherries. I was planning on starting with 2-4 apple trees, 2 cherrie trees, 2 peach trees (there's a variety called Frost that apparently does decent here), and probably a couple plums.

I was hoping to put a couple walnuts in a well, but I don't think I can put them in due to space. They need to be spaced like 30-40ft apart. I brought home a 100' tape from work to measure my backyard and plot where the current giant evergreens currently are.


----------



## jmartel

Here's what I'm working with:

Back west corner of my lot behind the shop, pretty much what you can see I own, up until the wood fence. My property goes 45 deg to the left, a little more than the distance you can see here in front of the shop.









The shop


















And since the wife is out with a friend tonight, dinner. Didn't realize until after that I didn't have any bacon. Party foul.


----------



## DanKrager

Jtree, I've been told that apple trees and cedar trees cannot do well in the the same vicinity. When I bought the property here, there was a volunteer apple about 75 feet from a red cedar, and while it lived for a few years, it eventually died without doing much. You might check out exactly what the interference is and if it extends to the trees you have there.

I love bacon, but I'd never miss it on that plate!

Good luck!
DanK


----------



## jmartel

Dan, preliminary research shows that it's only the Eastern red cedar that has that problem, not western red cedar. I'll look into it some more.


----------



## TheFridge

Is it just me or has the thread been screwy lately?


----------



## chrisstef

You didnt have no sour cream either huh Jmart? Them tater look a lil upset at their lack of topping.

I havent noticed fridge but cricket dod suggest a part deux a lil while back.


----------



## Tim457

You don't want walnut trees anywhere near your garden either, J. They interfere with tomatoes and several other things. Hadn't heard the cedar and apple problem, glad I don't have cedars around.

I've been wanting to turn my side yard into a small fruit orchard too. It's a suburban lot so the neighbors may not love it but screw em. I want Apple, Pear, Cherry, Apricot, Peach, Nectarine, Plum, and maybe some blueberry bushes. I want a fig tree too, but I know I don't want it enough to deal with all the crazy things you have to do to keep them alive in the winter around here. Fresh ripe figs are just ridiculously good.

And dammit, I want wings now.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I don't know about "interference" but cedar is invasive. If they start popping up in a pasture they are almost impossible to get rid of and will take over in 30 years if left unattended.

This is probably why the old timers said, "if you plant a cedar tree you will die as soon as it grows tall enough to shade your grave"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks good Jay. Hopefully the rasps live up to my hype

Can't remember if I shared this. The skaters turned woodworkers would enjoy it. Four part tour of Powell Peralta. Had no so much science went into their wood decks.





View on YouTube






Skateboards are also a cool industry because the vast majority of it stays in the US.

Edit: upon research many of other big players are making their decks overseas now. More props to Powell.


----------



## terryR

Great looking shop dog! and, no to a fingernail grind. not yet.

Jcedar, yes to Beech on the marking gauge. Maybe a coco one next, cannot decide if the board i have is too wild? Back yard looks pretty good. get a mower yet? Bhog, looks like a hole in the shop floor.


----------



## jmartel

Well I'm not going to be putting in any veggies or anything this year, just fruit trees. Veggies and such will go in the front part of my yard, away from all the trees I'm putting in. Separated by the house and the area between the house and the shop that has the firepit.

No mower yet, Terry. The back half of my yard is mostly moss rather than grass, so it grows slow. It's pretty much the front area that needs it where they put grass in over the septic tank and drain field. Might just get as wide of a self propelled mower as I can find. And yeah, best as I can tell, they made themselves a pit for easier vehicle maintenance. Serious code violation now, part of the reason why I want to get rid of the shop. I would like to save it, but there's just too much wrong with it.


----------



## terryR

yeah, tear it down. build new.

at least, looks like the makings of bench left to the side?










cannot beat that!


----------



## jmartel

My old bench, disassembled. Legs are behind it. I don't have any other good place to store that stuff. The long plywood box in front of it is my veneer storage box. Cardboard square behind that is a 4'x4' sheet of cherry burl veneer. And then if you look in the back right under the window is my pile of lumber that I've been hoarding.


----------



## chrisstef

Is there a foundation under the shed jmart? Be cool to reuse that. Save ya an S-ton of cash on bothe demo and rebuild.


----------



## jmartel

I don't believe so. At least not that I've been able to see. I need to pull up the floor in some spots and look though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

For all those watching March Madness - how cool is it for Wisconsin to beat Villanova!

That is all.


----------



## chrisstef

That was a heck of a game ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I missed it pullin bark off with a drawknife. Pumped for the ISU game though.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, is any of that flooring reusable as flooring in your new shop? The pictures are not showing it well.

No March insaneness for me.

Nice BRK. Trying to remember, is that a mantel you are building?

Got the last fence posts in this afternoon for my wife's riding arena fence. About 400' we've put in the north side and east side, the other 2 sides are already fenced. No pictures from today cause my wife is a Task Nazi and is why I'm just now catching up. Here's one from last weekend of a friend welding the top rail on.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Another upset with the Xmen beating FSU.

How do you think your team will do against Perdue, Red?


----------



## duckmilk

Question for you bikers (motorized and manual), our JD Gator has tubeless tires. There are a lot of thorny things down by the lake that love putting small holes in tires. I've had one plugged, but there is now another. Guys at the tire shop say it is not possible to put a patch on the inside of the tire, but I have read on bicycle forums that it is commonly done, especially by mountain bikers. A thorn makes a very small hole, so why can't a patch be put on the inside? The tire only holds about 15#s of pressure. I have patched a lot of innertubes in my life and think what they are telling me is BS.


----------



## jmartel

Sure you can, Duck. I've got a patch on my motorcycle tire right now and a plug in another spot. Just so long as it's not in the sidewall you should be fine.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Jtireguru  It is not in the sidewall, I just knew that had to be wrong. I'll pick up a patch kit tomorrow.

When I was in high school, my brother had an old pickup with bad tires, he had 5 spares. We would go down to another ranch twice a week for our mail (14 miles) and would be out of spares when we got there. There was a manual tire repair breakdown thingy, and we would fix the innertubes when we got there. These patches were the old ones that you clamped on the tube, then set the upper part of the patch on fire, and it would vulcanize to the tube. Worked great! Then when we got back home, we would be out of spares again. Break them down by hand and fix them again. I was so glad when our dad bought him a new set of tires and tubes.


----------



## DanKrager

The problem with thorns, Duck, is that you can't spot them all. I was hired by a farmer to do field work and one of the jobs I was directed to do was mow 10 acres of pasture that had been overgrown with shrubs and junk stuff. When I got to the site, I found it to be mostly black locust shrubs so I called for instructions. "Just mow it." So I did. I expected to get about 20 ft and all six tires be flat, but the job was finished and the next morning only one tire was flat. For three days they tried to get that tire to hold air, even after taking out some 24 thorns and putting in patches and a tube. Finally a new tire solved the problem. I felt badly, but the boss complimented me…we never get out of there without changing at least three of the six tires on the 4440.

Now we can spray it with drones.

DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Another upset with the Xmen beating FSU.
> 
> How do you think your team will do against Perdue, Red?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Hard to say. This team is either brilliant, or not so much. Deonte Burton is the Xfactor.

Duck, nah….just some free lumber. Working on a turntable stand right now.


----------



## chrisstef

The kid Haas on Purdue is a load. Like bigred xl version. With skills. And footwork. And basketball iq.

Go clones.

Just got off the phone with a guy i went to college with from downeast maine. We lived on the same floor for a year and then i think he flunked out. But man he myself and another couple guys had a damn good time that year (no fridge). Last i heard from him was my senior year of college, 2002. He was on his way down for spring weekend parties, stopped at a bar, got into a bar brawl, was arrested and never made it out if the clink in time to make the 3 day party. Facebook sent him a message from 2 years ago when we last tried to find this guy for the original meatfest.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe tomorrow, I can do a glue up?









Have all four corners done. The stanley 45 made the pair of grooves. After the glue has cured….I'll just saw a lid off of the box….


----------



## CL810

Way cool! At least Wisconsin and MSU (i.e. Izzo) making the Big 10 proud.



> For all those watching March Madness - how cool is it for Wisconsin to beat Villanova!
> 
> That is all.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


----------



## bigblockyeti

Duck, you can patch the heck out of those tires, whom ever told you other wise was no doubt trying to sell you something. Running a healthy dose of slime in the tires can kelp them from loose any air when you do have a puncture. On road motorcycles are a bit different, you can do it but the tires aren't that thick to start with and it's typically only a temporary deal, especially when working on something that can easily hit 100mph in second gear. A gator with low speed, unbalanced off road tires can be patched until there's nothing left but patches and as long as it holds air it'll work.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Exciting game Red. Thought they had it for a minute there.


----------



## TheFridge

What is this sportsball you guys speak of? 

Like red but bigger, faster, stronger, and smarter .Don't drop it on him all at once. Gingers may not have a soul but we still have feelings.


----------



## lysdexic

> Maybe tomorrow, I can do a glue up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have all four corners done. The stanley 45 made the pair of grooves. After the glue has cured….I ll just saw a lid off of the box….
> 
> - bandit571


That is quite the advanced joinery you got going on there Bandito. I've never understood the point in full blind dovetails though.


----------



## Tim457

> I ve never understood the point in full blind dovetails though.
> - lysdexic


Old timers and old books describe it as the more refined joint because it doesn't show the end grain. I'm not sure what the big thing against end grain is, maybe because it's so hard to make it a consistent color. Apparently contrast was considered a bad thing.

I'm with Fridge, is there some sportsball going on right now or something?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep, good game Paul. Purdue used there size, wish ISU would've used their speed earlier. Now I'll just miss watching them with my son.

Good laugh there Stef and Fridge. Haas looks like the Russian from Rocky. That is the old school type of center I was. Hurt me in the end because 6'7" aint big enough for centers anymore. Making sure my son doesn't make the same mistake, Shoot, he's already a better ball handler than me.


----------



## terryR

I tried to pretty-up this marking gauge yesterday, but kept getting sidetracked. LOL.

Had to hone the 95,










Then decided to use the new Ln51 to shoot endgrain, but found tiny nicks on the iron, so more work with the DMT's, but the nicks are still present,










Took forever to turn this brass thumbscrew,










and I need practice at applying edge bevels to wood with a file. But this one is nearly ready for some sort of finish. probly wax?


----------



## theoldfart

Wow, you took IT out of the box? Amazing! Unbelievable! Whoodathunk?

I am surprised about the nicks, mine was damn near perfect.

Oh, and mine is back in the box


----------



## TheFridge

It is a luxury and a wonderful tool to have.

Dogs turds and now toilet water. The amazing diet of a 1 year old.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Dogs turds and now toilet water. The amazing diet of a 1 year old.
> 
> - TheFridge


Years ago my brother was laying in his hammock when my nephew, 3 or 4 at the time, brought him a drink of water. When the cup was empty he took it for a refill. After about 3 my brother would take one sip and catch him not looking to pour the rest out.

After about ten or so they stopped coming. When my brother asked why no more drinks, my nephew answered…

"The potty is empty"


----------



## TheFridge

Vomit


----------



## terryR

Kevin, I was also surprised about the nicked blade. Makes me wonder if I did something stupid to it a year ago and have simply blocked it from memory?

Or maybe it's the slightly toothed version to help with


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, what type of wood?

So finally getting some things done, the hand works(somewhat). A retired (like me) tool chest to be restored.









And a mission style writing desk repair


















The broken ends need some support, no amount of glue keep them on and not enough meat for dowells.


----------



## terryR

Kevin, cocobolo. Another marking gauge.










Love the old toolchest.

Would like to schedule a restoration for most of my body parts!


----------



## duckmilk

Looking forward to the restoration Kevin. Glad you are getting "somewhat" back to functional. Maybe you should look to physical recreation activities that don't maim you ;-)

Very cool little plane there Terry

"Dogs turds and now toilet water. The amazing diet of a 1 year old." Haha


----------



## TheFridge

Even better duck, after I bathed her I passed her by the wife saying "sugars!" And the old lady kissed her and then remembered she just drank toilet water. 

Can't wait terry.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Even better duck, after I bathed her I passed her by the wife saying "sugars!" And the old lady kissed her and then remembered she just drank toilet water.
> 
> - TheFridge


So, when you are in charge of Girl Child do you actually watch what she does or are ya just lettin' her go feral there?


----------



## Mosquito

Busy last week getting some video editing of the Barnes Mortiser completed… Does Smitty come around here anymore??

http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/104306


----------



## johnstoneb

You let them go feral. It toughens them up then when they are older you don't have scare off the boys. they do it for you.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> You let them go feral. It toughens them up then when they are older you don t have scare off the boys. they do it for you.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Yep. I did not know until recently that there is a name for the way we grew up…. turns out I was a "free range" kid. We used to take off on into the woods on a Friday after school with a sack full of groceries, a sleeping bag, and a piece of plastic for a tent and not come home till Sunday afternoon.


----------



## jmartel

> We used to take off on into the woods on a Friday after school with a sack full of groceries, a sleeping bag, and a piece of plastic for a tent and not come home till Sunday afternoon.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I try to do that as much as possible now. Duck out early on Friday, show back up at home Sunday night. Problem is, a lot of people in Seattle head for the mountains in the summer time. I tried to reserve a campsite for a weekend this summer at Mt. Rainier NP this morning and there were a total of 3 weekends left. After I booked one, it is down to 2. Good luck trying to get a walkup site in the summer.


----------



## terryR

^that is crazy. You and the wife are welcome at terryAndChrissy wildlife preserve any time. Free camping next to the chicken coop. Exercise program included. Petting zoo. no cell phones or kids under 21 allowed.

Most time I've ever spent on a mortice. Spent 1/2 the time just staring at the insane colors. Finished with rasp and file for a super clean surface.



















seriously, JFrustrated, we could take you guys on some awesome caving trips!


----------



## jmartel

A lot of it is due to Mt. Rainier being one of the most popular parks in the country. In contrast, North Cascades NP which is 3.5 hrs north of Mt. Rainier, is one of the least popular parks (but easily one of my favorites). Olympic is pretty popular as well, but that's a lot closer to our house than either of the other 2.

Didn't get outdoors much last year. Trying to fix that this year. I can't wait to get back to Glacier NP, but that might not be for another year or two.

Once the house is finished, I plan to build a small camper trailer similar to Walden's.


----------



## terryR

Would love to see all the parks mentioned!
There's a reason NONE of the parks in Alabama are booked solid for the season.


----------



## ShaneA

Does it have anything to do with "squeal like a pig"?


----------



## terryR

Shane, there's plenty of room next to the pig pen for you to set up.

...what happens on the farm, stays on the farm…


----------



## jmartel

My goal is to visit every national park, but it may be difficult to achieve. Especially American Samoa and some of the Alaskan parks (Gates of the Arctic has no roads in or out, or visitor center, or really anything for instance. Have to fly in and out).

I've been collecting park posters from all the ones I've been visiting. I have to catch up on a few, but I've got a good portion of them. When available for the parks, I get the nice ones that are reproductions of the 1930's/1940's posters.

http://www.rangerdoug.com/posters


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Does it have anything to do with "squeal like a pig"?
> 
> - ShaneA


Nope, that is Georgia. But if you don't mind getting close to it, here are some pics from Cloudland Canyon. On the Alabama - Georgia line.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> My goal is to visit every national park, but it may be difficult to achieve.
> 
> - jmartel


My dream trip would be to paddle a canoe from Pittsburgh to New Orleans.

How about it Tug, any advice?


----------



## TheFridge

Tim, my almost 4 yo girl can take her bigger 5 yo brother down. In princess shoes with a handbag no less. He's faster, but if she gets a good grip it's head lock time. Makes me proud.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, my almost 4 yo girl can take her bigger 5 yo brother down. In princess shoes with a handbag no less. He s faster, but if she gets a good grip it s head lock time. Makes me proud.
> 
> - TheFridge


The most attractive thing a girl can have is self confidence!


----------



## TheFridge

And a brutal nature.


----------



## jmartel

> How about it Tug, any advice?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


If you hear banjos, paddle faster.


----------



## JayT

^ True 'dat.

So, Fridge, how long have you been playing the banjo?


----------



## TheFridge

Mamas hadera Caesarsection cuz I comes out wit wun


----------



## ShaneA

Just took the plunge on the Dewalt Track Saw kit with the 59" and 102" rails…I break down a lot of sheet goods for work and I am hoping this thing will ease some of the PITA factor on that. Festool just wanted too much $ for the 100"+ track. I think it was like $330 just for that one pc of track. Anyone got any experience with one of these? I was thinking someone (JGrizzly?) maybe had one? Who knows, I just love more stuff. Because I really don't woodwork as much as collect tools and wood. But someday tho!


----------



## jmartel

I have the grizzly one, yes. I couldn't justify spending the money on a nicer one for just breaking down sheet goods. It's been very handy though. Hell, I even used it for trimming up fence pickets.


----------



## ShaneA

Those long rails were just talking to me, giving me those come hither eyes. I will prolly add the MFT3 table from Festool. As the Dewalt can ride the Festool rails, but the Festool cannot ride the Dewalt rails. At least that is my understanding at this point. Dunno? Took everything I had to hold back off the SuperMax 25-50 Drum sander. They were offering 10% off, but just didn't want to drop that cash at the moment.


----------



## jmartel

I just wish the grizz had longer rails. Longest ones are the 55" rails. if I could get a 100"ish rail I'd be completely happy with the system after I made my modifications.


----------



## ShaneA

I saw a YouTube video of a guy who made some nice mods to the Grizzly unit, and it looked like he really got is working nice. But, it was those longer rails. I really don't like wrestling 6' or longer sections of sheet goods onto the TS for rip cuts. Too much room for infeed/outfeed and not the best cut quality by the time all that wrastlin' takes place.


----------



## jmartel

I've got 2 55" rails that you can connect together for long rips, but it's not a very secure connection and they can move a bit on you. I would just prefer one long one that doesn't deflect when you are cutting.

I've made all the major modifications to the saw and it works great. No chipout, all the dust is extracted, etc.


----------



## DanKrager

Jrail, those 55" rail connectors are supposed to have set screws that lock them rigid. They seem to work OK if you take the time to use them, but it's kinda PITA.

DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Just about every review/video I saw where connectors were involved…it was followed with something negative. Flimsy, unstable, didn't allow the saw to run smooth over the connection, etc. Enough to scare me away. If I would have went with the Festool TS 55, it would have been "hello connectors" tho.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Just took the plunge on the Dewalt Track Saw kit with the 59" and 102" rails…I break down a lot of sheet goods for work and I am hoping this thing will ease some of the PITA factor on that. Festool just wanted too much $ for the 100"+ track. I think it was like $330 just for that one pc of track. Anyone got any experience with one of these? I was thinking someone (JGrizzly?) maybe had one? Who knows, I just love more stuff. Because I really don t woodwork as much as collect tools and wood. But someday tho!
> 
> - ShaneA


I use this one and am pleased to no end. As long as I take a second to look at which side of the line the edge of the track is on and use a sharp blade I get finished cuts without having to re-run them through the table saw.
https://www.truetracsaw.com/?gclid=CMqnuYH35dICFcYkgQodk70I9Q


----------



## AnthonyReed

Adorable pup Duck!

All. The. Fruits. JJohnnyAppleseed. JPubFoodNight.

I like your knob Terry.

Baby Fridge is a Party animal.

... i'm still catching up. Thanks for all the reading material boys!


----------



## TheFridge

I'll just leave this here


----------



## duckmilk

I would too Fridge ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Thats amazing fridge.

Box needed a top.


----------



## jmartel

> Box needed a top.
> - chrisstef


Coincidentally, so does Fridge.


----------



## duckmilk

> Box needed a LID.
> - chrisstef
> 
> Coincidentally, so does Fridge.
> 
> - jmartel


Fixed it


----------



## bandit571

Last box done as a "Project"..









Was just some plywood scrap, hoping the next box turns out as nice..









Full blind finger joint box, is now all glued up…









And square….


----------



## woodcox

> Box needed a LID.
> - chrisstef
> 
> Coincidentally, so does Fridge.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Fixed it
> 
> - duckmilk


I always assumed it was a small amount. Turns out, it's for an ozer. Who knew? Duck did. That's who

Speaking of it, anyone know if the 7'er is doing ok?

I'm not. My eyes are bhogin' pink and feel like they're full of sand! I can't wait until the minion is out of the preK school she is in now. That place always has notices hangin up of the current pestilence goin around.

You boys sure have pretty boxes.


----------



## Tugboater78

> My goal is to visit every national park, but it may be difficult to achieve.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> My dream trip would be to paddle a canoe from Pittsburgh to New Orleans.
> 
> How about it Tug, any advice?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Stay out of the way of the tugs, and good luck..


----------



## chrisstef

Lol jmart. True story.

Ugh woody. I swear the stuff that kids bring home is from another planet.

Talked to 7 a couple days ago. He lives. Working on mending up that shoulder.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> My goal is to visit every national park, but it may be difficult to achieve.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> My dream trip would be to paddle a canoe from Pittsburgh to New Orleans.
> 
> How about it Tug, any advice?
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Stay out of the way of the tugs, and good luck..
> 
> - Tugboater78


Bank hugger right here Tug. No reason to be mid channel on a commercial traffic river if you are not under power. An no reason for a lot of the one's who are under power.

It seems from my research that there is no good "trail guide" showing places to camp. That would be the hard part of this trip.


----------



## terryR

Nice Maple, Stef. I wanto make a box soon. Curious about how lids fit on the base. just hinges?


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks buddy, the top is just a friction fit with a dado all the way around the underside. Initially it was going to go topless but I decided it need to put the hooeys away and cover up a little bit.


----------



## ShaneA

Preschool viruses could be weaponized and used as implements of mass destruction. Just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking forward to see your work Kevin; that chest is very cool.

I like the lid Stef.

7' is doing well as of Saturday and Bhog is still a closeted ghayboi, Woodcox.


----------



## ShaneA

C'mon Hog came out of the closet years ago when he revealed he drove a supped up Prius. I mean…who does that?


----------



## AnthonyReed

He claims heto, Shane. In the same text thread he tries to slip in a d!c pic.

Unconscionable man lover that he is, he still professes he's hetro.


----------



## duckmilk

For Bulldog and Fridge:


----------



## Brit

Work madness is nearly over and I'll soon be coming out to play again.

Missed you guys.

[IMG alt="Jessica"]https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2919/33430018642_897eae0806_z.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tim457

Hey guys is a Chinese 15" 4 post planer worth $400? I don't have experience with them, what should I check? It says 15" Auto planer on the label and the logo looks like bR. Can't find anything on it.


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Tim, got nothing to help.

Nice shot, Andy!

Looks like JSecret has been practicing at chipping stones! Awesome, dood!


----------



## Tim457

JCandoitall.

That is some really nice color, Andy. Are you still claiming to be a beginner?


----------



## chrisstef

Its worth a good look IMO Tim. Id bring some lumber with me to check it out. Feed rollers and the knife setting tools would be my biggest concerns.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks stef, but talk to me like I'm dumb cuz I is. What to check about the rollers besides being there and rolling smoothly and no divots etc. The setting tools would be key too, thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Just making sure they work as they should or all gummed up from over work. I would imagine if it was abused the rollers would be first to show it. Id imagine there would be an aftermarket setting gauge but I only gots a lunchbox. In all likelihood its probably a knock off of a jet / reliant / grizzly.


----------



## Tim457

That makes sense, thanks. I may miss out anyway since I can't run and see it right away, but I've been wanting a 4 post planer. May be better to cough up the dough for a better one, but worth a drive for a test cut I guess.


----------



## bandit571

Meh…needs a latch









This is the box with those full blind finger joints….Corners show something?









Needs to have the finish rubbed out….maybe post this thing when done..


----------



## Tugboater78

This showed up today… not like i can get anything but… yeah


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, your better looking than I remembered!


----------



## duckmilk

^ You got THAT right


----------



## woodcox

Ruh Roh Raggy. Daddy might have a saw problem now.

My first (western) rip saw! HD No 7, 26" 6tpi. 









I'm so stoked to have this thing! I just went at it with out a line and I'm friggin amazed with the result. Idk why it took me five years to fall in. I could have had a till full of these by now


----------



## summerfi

Did somebody say they need a planer?
https://missoula.craigslist.org/tls/6049758477.html


----------



## jmartel

Took all damn night but I got a new joist in for the new subfloor to land on. Should hopefully be starting to add the subfloor tomorrow? Need to cut a new crawlspace access in the adjacent room and then should be good to go.


----------



## chrisstef

Is it Friday yet.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Is it Friday yet.
> 
> - chrisstef


It's only a couple of beers away.


----------



## jmartel

> It s only a couple of beers away.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Especially if you drink them in your Boss's office today. Then every day after that is a day off.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Agreed Stef.

Right on JProgress.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Is it Friday yet.
> 
> - chrisstef


Just one more get up buddy….hang in there.


----------



## Mosquito

> It s only a couple of beers away.
> 
> - WillliamMSP
> 
> Especially if you drink them in your Boss s office today. Then every day after that is a day off.
> 
> - jmartel


Not in my office…


----------



## chrisstef

Not here either. My neighboring office mate has a full mini fridge full. Ive tried the beer or two at lunch and it don't work for me. I just want to go to bed after that.


----------



## darinS

^^^
That's why you need 5 or 6 at lunch. Just kinda kick starts the whole thing.


----------



## Mosquito

the department I got promoted out of in October last year, the manager would buy a couple cases of beer for the department on Fridays. Our CEO has a freestanding minibar in his office, and I don't think there's any beer at it…


----------



## lysdexic

I usually sneak a couple six packs of double IPA's into the lounge at work. It helps with the shakes.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ha! ^


----------



## ShaneA

Who would trust a sober doctor anyway?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Exactly Shane.


----------



## bandit571

Well, when you are retired, it doesn't matter WHEN the beer: 30 is….


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Who would trust a sober doctor anyway?
> 
> - ShaneA


Ever noticed that there are a lot more old drunks than old doctors?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Went on a lumber run with my brother today to pick up some oak for a couple cabinets he's making to add to his current kitchen layout and saw this old beast at the lumberyard in Cleveland OH.










bet that has a lot of stories to tell from all the years of use

I know it's only Thursday for all you gainfully employed LJ'ers, but for us old farts who called it a career, every day is like Saturday now, no alarms to wake up to (unless its a fire alarm). But I feel your pain-worked for "the man" long enough over my career to remember it all-so thanks to all of you still working-I'm not planning on SS until I hit 66 so keep paying in so when I do go to get my money-there is still some in there for me.


----------



## duckmilk

nice saw WC. You still have time to obtain a full till of them. Do you have more pics?

That's a beauty of a machine there Mike.
I'm going to wait till 67 or maybe later to collect SS.


----------



## chrisstef

Mike - That pics is almost a dead ringer for the old lumberyard i worked at when i was a kid. Please tell me there was a huge ts station and a precarious pile of durabond bags.

Lol byo. And well played shane. Truth.


----------



## saltfly

Well I see I'm not the only one who needs to move some things around. If any of you saw my shop right now, you would be happy with yours. I can't, and mean can't move in mine. So I'm building a new one. And Since I'm old and building it by myself it's going to take some time. The biggest problem, besides building it, is going to be were to put my tools. Know matter were I put them in the past, I have never been happy with the layout. So I got on here hopping to see some good common since layouts. But I am happy to see, I'm not the only one who has a problem with space.


----------



## saltfly

Well I see I'm not the only one who needs to move some things around. If any of you saw my shop right now, you would be happy with yours. I can't, and mean can't move in mine. So I'm building a new one. And Since I'm old and building it by myself it's going to take some time. The biggest problem, besides building it, is going to be were to put my tools. Know matter were I put them in the past, I have never been happy with the layout. So I got on here hopping to see some good common since layouts. But I am happy to see, I'm not the only one who has a problem with space.


----------



## theoldfart

Vacation = beer









And I didn't like Belgians, do tell.
Edit: Rock Bottom brewery, Bethesda, MD


----------



## duckmilk

Enjoy yourself Kev


----------



## saltfly

Bethesda Md. born raised and live till I retired, just 20 mins. from there. Then once I retired, got away from there faster then you can blank. When I was a kid back in the late 40's and 50's, their were brewer's all over the place. as well as distillarys.


----------



## saltfly

Bethesda Md. born raised and live till I retired, just 20 mins. from there. Then once I retired, got away from there faster then you can blank. When I was a kid back in the late 40's and 50's, their were brewer's all over the place. as well as distillarys.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I know it s only Thursday for all you gainfully employed LJ ers, but for us old farts who called it a career, every day is like Saturday now, no alarms to wake up to (unless its a fire alarm). But I feel your pain-worked for "the man" long enough over my career to remember it all-so thanks to all of you still working-I m not planning on SS until I hit 66 so keep paying in so when I do go to get my money-there is still some in there for me.
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


I kinda experience this every 6 weeks… though i also get to experience a close approximation with being in prison on the flip side.

Went to visit a cousin of my wife this evening. He has an odd assortment of occupations and he wanted to ahow me his newest.

He got a chainsaw mill to start slabbing trees. I shoulda snapped some pics of one tree he slabbed last weekend, neither of us could identify it.

Add this to salvaging old barns, furniture rehab, upholstry, vinyl and metal sign making. The last 2 being what he pays the bills with.


----------



## ToddJB

Mike, I have the baby brother of that saw. Love it.

First day of work today. I'm gainfully employed again. It was a shocker seeing the difference between a 30 person company (new) and a 150 person company (old).

Shop new. Compressor is FINALLY up and runNing under its leanto. The only thing you can hear inside the shop is the pipe vibration from the pump. Found a couple tiny leaves that need addressed too.

Been working on some saws too.

Hopefully going to get to that C-man DP I picked up a couple months back soon.


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Todd. You must have been able to work out the benefits to a level of mutual satisfaction, then.

How did the phone conversation with the LinkedIn hookup go?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Glad to hear of the new employment Todd.
My wife transferred from bank branch manager to another dept. in anticipation of downsizing and branch closer at the first of the year. They told her a week ago that they were moving the whole dept. to AZ before the end of the year.
The good thing is that she had been sending out resumes before the end of the year, and another bank called her for an interview just after the dept. closing announcement. Glad to say that you are both gainfully employeed at this time.
Good luck in the new endeavors.


----------



## jmartel

Glad to hear, Todd. We're anticipating my wife's company doing more layoffs at some point in the future.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way JayT, congrats on the win tonight.
Need to see UCLA win tomorrow night. Should be a good final 4.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks duck. The crooked medallion puts it around the turn of the century I believe. Ripping must be for big boys because this tote doesn't fit me very well.



























Congrats with the jobby job Todd!


----------



## JayT

Rock, Chalk!

KU's finally playing with a "put 'em down, keep 'em down" mentality that was missing during the season. They would let teams hang around and try to just turn up the intensity in spurts. Unfortunately, when you do that, the other team gets confidence and those rallies sometimes come up short.

Getting beat by TCU in the Big 12 tourney seems to have finally broken through the attitude. The biggest issue right now is that they are so hyped up when the games start, they aren't playing well right off the bat, but as soon as the game develops some flow . . . watch out.

Next game against Oregon should be interesting. Similar lineup construction (four guards), size and athleticism, plus Altman's an excellent coach. Can't wait.


----------



## ShaneA

Its Friday and most of my energy to work has been drained away. I need some entertainment up in here today. Anybody got any projects or tools purchases coming up? Putting that tax return $ to work?

Terry…WTF? you are being so incredibly stingy with the whole shop photo thing. It is beginning to feel personal. Stop farming/post hole digging and show us what is up?


----------



## jmartel

Lathe guys on here, how are you sharpening your tools? Assuming a grinder, are you using something like a Wolverine jig?

No cool looking projects, Shane. Still plugging away at the house. Will hopefully have a subfloor put in tonight. Maybe be able to do laundry again later this weekend? I'm practically out of clothes at this point hah.


----------



## JayT

Sharpen? Why would anyone want sharp tools? Dull ones provide so much more entertainment value.

Carbide insert tools here, so no sharpening required. Not claiming to be a lathe guy, but I asked Todd for a recommendation when I got a lathe last year and those are what he uses and suggested, so I tried them and am very happy with the decision. I think Terry also uses carbide tools.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Todd, happy for you man!

Shane is all salty today.


----------



## ShaneA

Been a long week T. I bought a set of the Sorby chisels for my little lathe I picked up a few years ago. I don't turn much, and have never sharpened them. I truly have no idea what I am doing, but I feel they are pretty damn dull at this point. I like the idea of the carbide ones, and would probably try to pick off a few when they are on sale. I use the gouges and the parting type tools the most. But the carbide ones have such different profiles.


----------



## Slyy

JayT it was a pretty great game last night, the JayHawks really stepped up for that 2nd half. Bummer WVU getting knocked out, was hopeful to see more of the Big XII make it further this year.

Had 6 days off and spent some of the time not waking up to a 5AM alarm, and a lot of it trying to finish up at least one power tool resto and install some storage in the backyard. Pictures when I can get on the phone.

Glad to hear about the J-O-B Todd! In a similar line as before?

Healthcare, especially the Direct Kind, is luckily a "as-long-as-I-don't-get-myself-fired" stable type of employment. My wife, though, works for a 501c3 that is heavily donor funded but also part of the National Endowment of the Arts. Office of only 12 people so it's a little tense right now.

Nice Saw DUBBYA-C!


----------



## JayT

> I like the idea of the carbide ones, and would probably try to pick off a few when they are on sale. I use the gouges and the parting type tools the most. But the carbide ones have such different profiles.
> 
> - ShaneA


Don't buy the commercial carbide ones from any of the retail places-buy the inserts and make the rest. You'll save a ton. A piece of 1/2in key stock, grind a small recess on one end, drill and tap and make a handle. You can actually use the tool without the handle pretty easily (just ask Todd). I probably have less than 6 hours total in three of the tools (round, square and square with radius). The detail cutter is a bit more involved and might be worth purchasing at least the shaft if you don't want to make the recess to hold the cutter from moving. I made mine and am not totally happy with it.

Cutters and screws can be purchased from Arizona Carbide for very little. Todd also had another source with even better pricing, but you have buy in bulk from them.

Yes, the carbide tools have different profiles, but it's amazing what you can do with them and how short the learning curve is. The square with radius is a great all purpose tool for roughing and general shaping-90% of your work can be done with that one tool. If you don't get any others, try one of those and I bet you'll be hooked, even if all it does is replace your roughing gouges. The square, round and diamond shaped detailer are for specific shapes-corners, coves, beads, etc.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a basic set of chisels that came with my lathe, and I bought one spindle gouge. I do need a bowl gouge, but otherwise I'm set for a bit.

I freehand sharpened my chisels before which did OK, but obviously it's not ideal.

I don't think I'd pay the $100ish that people want for a carbide tool. I'd just make one as Jay mentioned.


----------



## terryR

JSharp, yes to Wolverine jig. stop freehandin gouges.

Yeah, I use carbide. Instant gratification since no skill is required to use them. Lately I'm trying to use my spindle gouge more since it provides a far cleaner cut, and thus less sanding.


----------



## jmartel

I've only used regular steel chisels so far. Been teaching myself/going off of youtube for learning how to turn. Had a few catches, but nothing major. Once it's sharpened and if I don't get a catch, the skew chisel almost needs no sanding after. Quite nice.


----------



## terryR

My apologies, Shane. Did you want photos of the new shop or old?

doh! no wonder I have always sucked at ripping! have always done this,










instead of,










how embarrassing! So glad I noticed!


----------



## terryR

> I ve only used regular steel chisels so far. Been teaching myself/going off of youtube for learning how to turn. Had a few catches, but nothing major. Once it s sharpened and if I don t get a catch, the skew chisel almost needs no sanding after. Quite nice.
> 
> - jmartel


yep, steel is far superior to carbide! But it takes skill to ride the bevel on a steel chisel. And sharpening tools.


----------



## terryR

JTube, who you watching for lessons? Do they sharpen freehand?


----------



## TheFridge

Coves with a skew is a biotch.


----------



## chrisstef

Still need to topcoat the lid and glue the bottom on.


----------



## terryR

^sick, dude.
love the lid.


----------



## ShaneA

ahhh, projects! coming along nicely.

The new shop Terry…the new shop. What it the projected "move in" date?


----------



## TheFridge

Some purple sticky stuff was used in the making of said box…


----------



## terryR

> ahhh, projects! coming along nicely.
> 
> The new shop Terry…the new shop. What it the projected "move in" date?
> 
> - ShaneA


sadly, that date keeps being pushed further away. It's very unlikely I'll be able to insulate the building before warmer weather. Been playing with rocks and vintage tools too much the past month.

So, tentative plan is complete fencing (as friggin always!) before summer, then hide in a cold wet cave till Fall. And probably insulate this Fall, move in by Christmas? yuck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent tip Terry, thank you for pointing it out.

Sexy Stef.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, how are you attaching the bottom. Just glue?


----------



## Tim457

Stef, that's hot.


----------



## jmartel

> JTube, who you watching for lessons? Do they sharpen freehand?
> 
> - terryR


Pretty much anyone who has a video showing turning with a decent amount of views. And most don't sharpen freehand that I know of. I was just doing it since that was what was available.


----------



## chrisstef

Byo - yes just glue. In a rabbit. Likely cva glue. Medium thickness. A couple finish nails if all else fails.


----------



## terryR

> Pretty much anyone who has a video showing turning with a decent amount of views. And most don t sharpen freehand that I know of. I was just doing it since that was what was available.
> 
> - jmartel


Just curious…I've been trying it freehand the past month or so since my Baldor and Wolverine are temporarily separated. Pretty easy to sharpen a scraper; but I screwed up my bowl gouge and it's simply unusable.

Still want this Sorby for sharpening since it would be awesome for making new knives, but 500 clams+


----------



## Hammerthumb

I use a Wolverine with CBN wheel for my lathe tools. I think I have one carbide tool I bought for one item I was turning. I don't think I have used it since.


----------



## Hammerthumb

That Sorby is super cool Terry. I want!


----------



## jmartel

Terry, if you have the time that doesn't look too difficult to make one. A motor, frame, 2 wheels and a pulley. Or just modify a cheap one from HF.

Just like how I could make a wolverine jig, but I think I'm going to buy it since I'm short on time.


----------



## Mosquito

There are rumblings of excitement in my shop today… though the payday isn't for another 3 weeks…


----------



## JayT

^ Tease!


----------



## putty

JMart… I use a CBN wheels, 80 and 180 grit with the wolverine jig… I'm in the process of upgrading the crappy tools that came with my lathe to higher quality tools.. mostly sorby's. I like using traditional tools, you get clean cuts instead of tearing wood off with the carbide.


----------



## Mosquito

> ^ Tease!
> 
> - JayT


Damn right lol I've learned how to not share too much and get too excited until things are done (like I actually have possession of a machine, etc). But… I've got a machine that I've made agreements with a seller on, and have arrangements for exchange of money for machine on.

Here's a pictorial teaser:









(helps if I actually click the Insert this image button, just just select hte image)


----------



## Mosquito

> I use a CBN wheels, 80 and 180 grit with the wolverine jig…
> 
> - putty


Putty, how do you like those CBN wheels? I've been thinking about upgrading my slow speed grinder to those, because I absolutely hate all the dust from the friable wheels on it currently


----------



## Slyy

Square nuts and what might be a height adjustment screw on the left side of the image? Got my ears perked!


----------



## bandit571

Post drill









would be my guess….









Didn't have the room for this one…


----------



## putty

Mos, I love the wheels they run cool, the only dust I get is steel powder. They are supposed to be only for HSS steel, carbon steel is supposed to clog them up. Some say you can use on carbon steel and, when you switch back to HSS it will clean them out.

I seldom use the 80 grit, the 180 cuts very fast.


----------



## Mosquito

Hmmm, my use case is mostly plane irons and chisels, and occasionally lawn mower blades so it's sounding like that may not be the best option then.


----------



## TheFridge

I really despise the word upcycle. .

IT distresses me


----------



## jmartel

Well the wife let one of the cats into the future bathroom. So naturally it jumped down into the crawlspace. Got to spend some time chasing the cat under there. Good times…


----------



## TheFridge

Good times indeed.

Panel gauge V2.0
It only took amazon 2 months to ship some brass angle. Testing went better than I could've hoped. Real solid. Now I just need a friggin spectacular uber panel gauge with the works.










Thanks again for those brass scraps Paul. They have been coming in handy.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. Jake similar vain - more on the audio side of "Web and audio".

Stef, that's looking baller. Great job.

I made my carbide tools J. I like them a lot. I don't have any nice HSS tools, so never taken to sharpening them.


----------



## woodcox

…did you ever get the feeling that the world was a tuxedo and you were a pair of brown shoes?

That is so cool Todd. Well done sir! Ready for a cabin scene. 
I can picture it now. Just lovely.

Am I remembering correctly? Is there supposed to be an arc to the tooth line? My No. 7 rip saw has one. 
This little cross cut however, is opposite and low in the middle.








Ed: very nice, fridge.


----------



## chrisstef

Im happy to share the word youre lookin for woody; breasted.


----------



## chrisstef

Weirdest boner ever.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A woman in a wedding dress and a jack hammer. Now don't that look like something you would see on the news with a headline that starts… "Police were called to…."


----------



## Tim457

Fridge, that looks great, what are you using to attach the brass to the wood?

Todd, that's also awesome, nice restore.

Stef, especially weird because that look on her face is like at age 30 it's the first time she's touched a boner.


----------



## JayCee123

Saltfly - I've put most my "stationary" power tools on wheels. Good luck with your new shop layout.


----------



## TheFridge

Epoxy Tim.


----------



## woodcox

> Im happy to share the word youre lookin for woody; breasted.
> 
> - chrisstef


Of coarse it is. Wonderful, thank you.



> Stef, especially weird because that look on her face is like at age 30 it s the first time she s touched a boner.
> 
> - Tim


She's never done that before. Liars! They're all just liars.


----------



## terryR

JCrawlspace, keep up the practice, buddy, you'll be in shape for a good, long cave trip soon! 

Sweet, Fridge, never would've thought of an angled piece of brass for wear. Cannot imagine how much that ish cost!

Solid work, Toddster. Love that etch.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh not much terry. 20$ish for 4' of 1/2×1/2×1/8 385 brassFrom amazon. They lost my 3' of 360 so they sent whatever.


----------



## DanKrager

Jdull, I use a Tormek to keep sharp tools. With a honing wheel on one side and a wet stone on the other, it's almost trivial to keep tools razor sharp. Because settings are easily repeatable (you keep track of them with stickers on the tool) you lose very little precious steel at each sharpening. I thought I had hand sharpening down pat until I got this thing. What a difference. The only tool I've found I can't sharpen reliably on this machine is an incanell (sp?) corner chisel.

In times past I've drooled over the CBN wheels though.

DanK


----------



## Buckethead

guys I just browsed thru about 15 pages tryna catch up its a good read but I can't manage more. happy birthday to everyone. clearly I've missed them all. Working locally now and wanting to take on a project. Bumping to get to the end.


----------



## chrisstef

Must read it all for return acceptance bucket. We missed ya, but not that much. . What up sucka?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry Bucket, request denied. Go back and read the other 40 pages you missed, then come back and tell us what Mos has in his shop that he won't show us.


----------



## Buckethead

Alright guys brb diving back in


----------



## jmartel

Somehow me "helping" a friend/ex coworker of the wife's work on their kitchen ended up with those 2 leaving to make an Ikea run and leaving the work for me. Not sure how that happened. If I'm going to be doing home projects, I'd prefer it be on my own damn house.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Finally some shop time….









I'm talking to the dude at Corradi about buying a big lot of overstock rifflers and files. I'll hook some of you guys up if you're interested.


----------



## TheFridge

Does a bear poo in the woods?


----------



## ShaneA

Any plans to taper those legs?


----------



## terryR

Nice walnut, red.
Yeah, I'd like a few rifflers, too.


----------



## terryR

state of the table saw, embarrassing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Does a bear poo in the woods?
> 
> - TheFridge


Or my fav, does a crazy lady crap in an elevator? lawlz.



> Any plans to taper those legs?
> 
> - ShaneA


Never occurred to me on the design. Base is done now though.


----------



## TheFridge

Or the Tupac version: and wipe his butt with a fluffy white rabbit?


----------



## Brit

Do one-legged ducks swim in circles?

Does a pigeon's bum pucker in a power-dive?

Does a marauding mackerel make a mullets muckhole munch?

Does a sea-lions scrotum slap in a shag?


----------



## Tim457

BRK if needle files are included I'm looking for some. Also need a couple 7" slim taper saw files. 
The figure in that side panel is sweet.

Hah, Andy if I remember my British language right snogging is making out and shagging is sex, so that's funny. How often do you watch sea lions shagging?

Thanks Fridge. I've considered inlaying some brass in the beam of a marking gauge, wasn't sure if just epoxy would hold, and for a narrow strip of brass I wasn't sure I could get a brass screw in that would help.


----------



## chrisstef

Those are some deep shower thoughts Andy. Know that you can talk to us. We wont judge ya. It feels like the busy season's got ya a bit out of sorts. Doc Stef prescribes 20 minutes of dovetail practice and the sharpening of 3 chisels.

Do fridges fallopian tubes flare when fondled?


----------



## TheFridge

Like a Venus peter trap stef


----------



## Buckethead

State of the shop self shaming may be a form of self abuse but in this case it must be done. It's bad guys.










Say what you will but I'm going to blame my wife.


----------



## Brit

Can't say I've ever seen them shagging Tim, but I have tried.

[IMG alt="Just Chillin', Pismo Beac....com/1/301/31410368404_8b39950e39_z.jpg[/IMG]

Nice alliteration Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

I love you guys.


----------



## Tim457

From an old commercial for deodorant, Stef and Fridge in a locker room:

I love you man.

Yeah dude, I love you too.

No, I mean I really love you.

Oh.


----------



## TheFridge

> Stef and Fridge in a locker room:
> 
> I love you man.
> 
> Yeah dude, I love you too.
> 
> No, I mean I really love you.
> 
> Oh. Showers in 5?
> 
> Deal
> 
> - Tim


----------



## duckmilk

> Any plans to taper those legs?
> 
> - ShaneA
> 
> Never occurred to me on the design. Base is done now though.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Lay it down and carve claw feet on them



> Do one-legged ducks swim in circles?
> 
> Does a pigeon s bum pucker in a power-dive?
> 
> Does a marauding mackerel make a mullets muckhole munch?
> 
> Does a sea-lions scrotum slap in a shag?
> 
> - Brit


I've got 2 legs Andy, but when intoxicated, I sometimes swim in circles.

Hahaha Tim! Ball slappin' time


----------



## duckmilk

> State of the shop self shaming may be a form of self abuse but in this case it must be done. It s bad guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will but I m going to blame my wife.
> 
> - Buckethead


You only have yourself to blame for letting her put that stuff in your workspace ;-) You need to make a haul to Goodwill when she isn't home; or leave it under the bridge where all the homeless people live


----------



## DanKrager

That's why you can't set anything on my….Oh nevermind!

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Scottyb wants his gardening hat back, bucket.


----------



## ShaneA

I actually think you could get one more piece of plywood on top there. Gotta maximize all the space.


----------



## duckmilk

And the car


----------



## Tugboater78

> Well the wife let one of the cats into the future bathroom. So naturally it jumped down into the crawlspace. Got to spend some time chasing the cat under there. Good times…
> 
> - jmartel


Ive gone some odd places chasing after some ole puss but never in a crawlspace..


----------



## Buckethead

> Scottyb wants his gardening hat back, bucket.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's my Amish hat. Helps channel greater talents than I possess. TBH she rearranged so she could get her car in as I was out of town for long spells. Some guys can have their way at the homestead. You'll not hear me pretend I have much sway, or if you do, you it's just false bravado.

There's actually a shopsmith behind the bench. Given to me by my fil. Never been my choice of tools, but couldn't turn it down. Really looking forward to getting back on a project.


----------



## chrisstef

Channel your inner Ezekiel.

Lol tug. Kentucky crawlspace kitty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Alliteration" - excellent.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…some dummy sharpened up a Disston No.7 tonight. 6ppi rip, wasn't too much trouble. Used a Stanley 6" extra slim tapered file. This was the second saw for that file.

So, brain-dead sharpening guy decided to see IF the rip saw could actually rip a board…..set a 1×1 pine board in the vise….once the saw started cutting ( about the 3-4 shove..) it cut very fast…...faster than the dummy's hand could move out of the way….."Saw-Stop" kicked in…..now have a nice long cut across the left index finger. Took two bandaids to cover. Set the saw aside, got out the stuff to polish the plate, and then closed the shop when I got that done…..stoned the burrs off the left side of the teeth….

Just another day in the shop…


----------



## woodcox

Nice tony. Is that bamboo?

Must everything have white paint splatters when found? I'm beginning to think mr. postman man is the one doing it. 
Another for those 9" to 12" measurements. 0"- 6" Is playing coy out there somewhere, elusive minx. 











> Somehow me "helping" a friend/ex coworker of the wife s work on their kitchen ended up with those 2 leaving to make an Ikea run and leaving the work for me. Not sure how that happened. If I m going to be doing home projects, I d prefer it be on my own damn house.
> 
> - jmartel


Jassembled the furniture too. Didn't you?


----------



## TheFridge

The my day:

Crawfish

Beer pong

PLAy music at bar

Missing brother 
Stuff s
COps

Beer

Good times


----------



## lysdexic

Why do I even try to impose
Laser precision, Starrett squareness and Lie Lielsen smoothness
To a sagging, gapping, second hand IKEA mantle
Onto a wavy, out of plumb sheet rock wall


----------



## chrisstef

Ill take the full story after you pay for your sins this morning fridge.

Tell me you bought the laser just for this project scotty. Neat lookin mantle for sure. Diggin the leaded glass too.


----------



## theoldfart

Mongo wants leaded glass NOW!

Edit, I've been looking for some vintage panes like those for a saw cabinet.


----------



## lysdexic

Sorry Stef. I upgraded the laser level a couple years ago after hanging my rolling barn doors on the back porch. I installed all lag screws using Black & Decker laser guidance. Imagine my dismay when I hung the doors and they all rolled to the left. Grrrr. Time for a new laser. That one is a DeWalt from Lowes and use it all the time. Love that thang.

The beveled glass panels were made by mi madre. They have been wrapped in a blanket in the closet for a couple years. You probably saw them in there and didn't even know what they were. Regardless, I think the are too large for the space and probably won't stay on the mantle.


----------



## oldsailor59

most current picture of shop with kitchen island project. I have had my shop almost 2 years, but still feel like I am moving in. 









I probably spend 3 to 4 hours a week just sorting, re-arranging, and cleaning.


----------



## TheFridge

Don't we all you old sailor you.

So. Went to crawfish boil. Played some beer pong and lost twice. Had to tuck our (me and my bro) shirts in and leave our fly unzipped all night (most of the night). Went to play some music at the bar within walking distance of the boil. Got hammered. Lost track of my brother. Combed the fields and neighborhood roadway. Called the cops. They find him behind the dumpster enclosure. We looked behind the dumpster. Then played rock star. Went home and passed out.

Good times


----------



## woodcox

Kevin, it's been done before. But we'd still like to see what you come up with and besides, scotty says they are out stile?

Funny, I spent the morning putting a saw on the wall and come in to look at tills with my coffee. I need more coffee.

Welcome, Scott. It's ok. We all know if it's in there that long it becomes tool storage.

Timber frame Barbie has been stowage for months. Breaks my heart when she asks about it. I mean, it's awsome having my planes at hand on the bench top. Chisels hanging out side and the backsaws upstairs.


----------



## Buckethead

Guys click my link to find thousands of free woodworking plans. Vast array. Totes legit

Anywho anybody ever vacuum kiln some yard logs? Got a live oak what was scarily tilted by hurricane Matthew all up in the woods behind Che` Bucket.









Grain looking fab but live oak notoriously difficult to dry. Thinking DIY vacuum kiln maybe. Loads of work but that quartersawn action is looking like some underbooty plus side boob simulcast.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Edit, I ve been looking for some vintage panes like those for a saw cabinet.
> 
> - theoldfart


Place in Chattanooga specializes in old glass etc. Kind of pricey but I would be happy to stop by and let you know what they have. I drive right by it every day so it would be no problem.


----------



## Tim457

Welcome back Bucket. Tell me more about vacuum kiln drying. Does it have some anti checking magic? That is some purdy stuff.

Timber frame barbie Woodcox?

Those panels are stellar, Scott, but yeah maybe too big for on top that mantel. Without the mantel they could be made to work on another wall perhaps.


----------



## terryR

Holy ish, that mantle.


----------



## woodcox

My daughters Barbie house build is (a bookcase) three floors and two shallow drawers beneath. Top floor,left to do, will be vaulted post and beam to scale. It's pretty big so it should be fun to cut by hand. Only a little pencil to paper so far there. I may need to rehab a miter box before I start again though. The tool swap, Christmas, then other stuff happened letting it idle. Who knew a roof was so complex.

Ed. I am hoping to bang it out before Eastern.


----------



## Buckethead

Tim the manufacturers say it's a panacea, while some ppl have mixed results. I did see some allegedly independent users say if you follow the rules, results will be good. I just say a yootoob on a dyi. Could make turn around quick enough to use without storing for over a year, caring for, and potentially ruining the wood.

Kinda want to address each post here, but I'm already overposting. Erbuddy ilu


----------



## woodcox

Bump


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Tim but I kind of like the hunt! Lot's of old homes/buildings in the northeast so if I get serious I should be able to score some. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## ToddJB

Good looking stuff holder, Scotty

Hi Bucket. Love you.

Started milling up the old rafters from the kitchen demo last night.


----------



## bandit571

Saw stop kicked in last night..









The "Crime Scene" 









The "Usual Suspects" 









Seemed to be part of a gang?









I had just sharpened them teeth, using one of these..









File is on it's second saw job. 









And..we did have "Back up" ready if needed. Wasn't, the older file did just fine. Might have been due to the old vise?









Old Number One.

Also refreshed all of these yesterday…









So that all my user chisels are ready to go to work, again.


----------



## chrisstef

Doneski.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good!


----------



## chrisstef

Thx bandito. Now get some electrical tape on that cut would ya. Its gonna get infected.

Tuck and troll was your pong punishment fridge? Thats almost as funny as losing your brother behind a dumpster to a nap. I need to spend a weekend cajun style.

Kinda timber ya millin todd?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hummmm. Anybody have an extra 4 G's burning a hole in your pocket?

https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/6023762184.html


----------



## ToddJB

It's super old growth pine - crazy heavy for pine. And that box is awesome.

ROJO, put me down for some of those rifflers if you get 'em


----------



## chrisstef

Needs tah see dat pine. Ive worked a little bit of that stuff and its awesome to finish. Hit any gummy spots yet?


----------



## terryR

Looks good, Stef.
Did you make the lid by hand or tailed devils?


----------



## terryR

some full-length, full-width end grain cocobolo,










I may wear this plane out!


----------



## chrisstef

Chub worthy shaves there terry. It was done by hand, no tails mon.


----------



## Buckethead

Damn Stef doin things and stuff sweet box thought it was Purple Heart for a hot minute


----------



## Brit

Never thought I'd be tellin' Stef he's got a nice box, but nice box Stef.

Nasty cut there Bandito. Heal fast.

Good to see ya using that plane at last Terry. Lookin' good!


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, these are the first round.










They'll be replacing the ply top to this bench.




























After that I have enough to make a top for a sharpening station and a top for the base of my scroll saw.


----------



## chrisstef

Clear and heart wood. Tasty cakes. Very tasty. It'll re-age nicely as a benchtop.

Thanks bucket. Thanks andy. Its the first time showing a box. Just needs a good waxin.


----------



## bandit571

A Brazil Wax?


----------



## theoldfart

And for tonight's entertainment 









Hmm, well turn your computer and it'll make sense.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> And for tonight s entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, well turn your computer and it ll make sense.
> 
> - theoldfart


I love that band. I even have a Steep Canyon Rangers channel on Pandora.


----------



## putty

Hunkering under the stairs while these were pounding on the roof!!! will be the third new roof since 1999
Luckily I cleaned the shop out enough to put my truck in!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dude! Glad everyone is safe!


----------



## TheFridge

Wow putty. We got a bit of hail but y'all got hammered. Some cow killers there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Send 'em my way Putty. Big Red needs a new roof.

Roger that Toddalicious. Rifflers are supposed to be here tomorrow. All 150….lawlz.


----------



## jmartel

Red, you getting any cabinet rasps in that batch? I would be interested in some I think.

Some dive photos for those of you I'm not friends with on the book of faces:



























And I picked up a "new" wide angle lens on saturday. Tested it out on the kitchen that I was helping work on this weekend. Beautiful Ikea countertops installed/cut by yours truly. I let the women do the tiling work today.


----------



## Brit

Holy iceballs Putty! Those are huge. The biggest we get here are pea-sized.

Looking good there JFitter and nice photos too.


----------



## terryR

Nice work, JKitchen. And tasty looking photos.

Glad we missed the super sized hail.

Love this,










...the drawers, oh the stuff I could stash in all those drawers!


----------



## terryR

And…another friggin' marking gauge. Dunno why?

Made completely unplugged except for drilling the holes. Took forever since I had to re-sharpen many planes. None would shave the african blackwood without tearing out!

Out of brass, so stole the thumbscrew from a Marples tool. Has a shim of Delrin floating between the thumbscrew and beam for extra grip on the beam. The usual broken drill bit for a pin.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It'll be cool to see how much that coco changes color the first year Terry.

Do you ever make ones with the fingernail-type cutter? That's my fav. I robbed the thumbscrews out of some crown tool-shaped objects before I threw them in the trash.


----------



## terryR

Red, the coco has turned darker in just a few days. The front of the fence was inside the board, and just crazy! I'll probably keep this guy in the dash of the truck so it darkens quickly.

Yes to fingernail grind…once. Think it ended up in one of the swaps. I use the Veritas wheelie marking gauge for across the grain. Too good of a tool IMO.


----------



## jmartel

Interesting that you had trouble planing the blackwood. I didn't seem to have much trouble with the stuff I used. I just picked up my block plane and used that as is. I still haven't touched my Ebony stash, though. Afraid to do anything with it until I know for sure what I'm doing. Same with the Koa.


----------



## terryR

I tried every angle of bedding plane I had, freshly sharp, but all failed. Just the grain?

I've had "wood cost paralysis" for too many years. Wood is just wood, ya know? There's always a prettier piece for sale somewhere! That marking gauge came from $95 board that has been hiding for over a year. Time to make stuff from that board, and buy another. LOL.


----------



## jmartel

The ebony I didn't even really pay a lot for. I got a large flat rate box stuffed full of it for like $50. I just know I'm not going to come across a deal like that very often so I'm hesitant to use it.

Used to feel this way about Walnut, and now that's my most used wood. So I'm sure I'll get over it after the first cut. "The first cut is the deepest.."


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't know what folks are having to give for walnut in the pacific northwest but around me its still hovering in the $4/bdft. zone. I just had to cut three walnut trees down at my parents and still haven't gotten a chance to mill up the fee logs I was able to haul home. I really need to find someone with a portably mill in their area next time I go down and have to cut more to make it worth while. Right now there's a 20" x 18' walnut log under a tarp just waiting to be milled.


----------



## jmartel

It's $10/bdft here typically, for good 4/4 stuff. You can get #1 common for like $6, but you really have to pick through the pile to get decent boards.

We're surrounded by tons of trees up here, but not a whole lot that are good for furniture. Big leaf maple, but that's about it. The rest is all pine, cedar, fir, spruce, hemlock, etc. Easily dented softwoods.


----------



## chrisstef

$10 bdft here too. Did see #2 common for $3.50 on sale. Short 6'ers though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well I figured everything in CT was expensive. My wife had a good job offer in Bridgeport but despite being more money it would have been difficult for us to maintain our current (at the time) lifestyle, mostly due to taxes, taxes and more taxes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you, yes Bamboo Woodcox.

Phenomenal Fridge.

Very goth of you Scotty. Love the shots.

Very nice result Stef, like it lots.

Right on Todd.

Hope it was a good show Kev.

Wow Putty!!!!

Well done JNewSink.


----------



## chrisstef

I know all about it Yeti, I'm pretty sure the State just charged me $0.02 for the fart I just cracked. Bridgeport …. not the nicest city and the suburbs around there are very expensive. They call it the gold coast for a reason.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Anybody hear from JayT? He might have commited harikari after the loss.

Good to hear from you Bucket.

Nice gauge Terry.

Nice pics Jmart.

Carry on.


----------



## Brit

> And…another friggin marking gauge. Dunno why?
> 
> - terryR


three good reasons I can think of Terry:

1) Because you can.
2) Because you're good at it.
3) Because it is better than building fences.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Anybody hear from JayT? He might have commited harikari after the loss.- Hammerthumb


 ... at least I will not have to look at that friggin' chicken anymore.


----------



## Mosquito

> three good reasons I can think of Terry:
> 
> 1) Because you can.
> 2) Because you re good at it.
> 3) Because it is better than building fences.
> 
> - Brit


I believe all 3 of those reasons


----------



## jmartel

> He might have commited harikari after the loss.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


I thought Harry Caray died a while ago.


----------



## Mosquito

There's only one time I've ever cared about the JayHacks, and it was good…








(football)


----------



## JayT

> Anybody hear from JayT? He might have commited harikari after the loss.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Nah, KU fans are getting used to losing in the Elite Eight unfortunately. That game was brutal, though. I can handle losing when the other team just plays really well, but KU came out really flat and didn't recover-they deserved to lose that one. I lost count of how many rebounds went through one or two players' hands to end up with a Duck.



> ... at least I will not have to look at that friggin' chicken anymore.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Love you too, T.

That's not really something to brag about, Mos. I think half the high school teams in Kansas could have beat KU in football over the past few years.


----------



## ShaneA

^Whoa, must have been an entertaining soccer game with all that scoring.

If I never saw that Chicken Hawk again, it would still be too soon. Just sayin'


----------



## JayT

> If I never saw that Chicken Hawk again, it would still be too soon. Just sayin
> 
> - ShaneA


And yet, here it is again!


----------



## chrisstef

Really lighting up the scoreboard on that game huh Mos. Lol @ jayhacks.

I too concur with Andys statement.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Anybody hear from JayT? He might have commited harikari after the loss.- Hammerthumb … at least I will not have to look at that friggin chicken anymore.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Amen!


----------



## Mosquito

> Really lighting up the scoreboard on that game huh Mos. Lol @ jayhacks.
> 
> - chrisstef


lol something something inch or mile something something ;-) Noting Kansas is FBS NDSU is FCS so they have a LOT more money in scholarships and program funding. I'm sure Kansas fans weren't too thrilled by it, but NDSU fans were excited, especially since I think Kansas was favored by 11 or something going into that game. Also NDSU walked way with not only a win against an FBS team but also $250,000 to do it in that particular instance :-D


----------



## ShaneA

Kansas and FBS really shouldn't be used in the same sentence Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

They are what they are, not my fault they can't put that extra money to good use  Over the past 6 years the Bison have gotten paid $2,000,000 to come in and beat 6 different FBS teams lol NDSU football is the only sports related anything that I follow on my own accord, so it's about the only sports thing I ever talk about :-D


----------



## chrisstef

I'm hip Mos. And id also be happy with UConn beating basically anyone in football after the last handful of years we've had under lunatic Diaco-loco.


----------



## JayT

Well, stef, my Husker football team now has Diaco as D-Coordinator. Hopefully he's better at that than he was as your head coach.


----------



## ShaneA

Dude, rooting for KU hoops and NU football is, well…I will let you fill you in the words. But I could provide a few if you needed help.


----------



## Mosquito

I throw no stones on that matter myself. When it comes to everything but Hockey, go Bison (NDSU), but when it's Hockey Go Souix/Fighting Hawks now (UND). I know it's a little messed up, but NDSU doesn't do Hokey so I call it ok lol


----------



## JayT

> Dude, rooting for KU hoops and NU football is, well…I will let you fill you in the words. But I could provide a few if you needed help.
> 
> - ShaneA


Dude, in Nebraska, basketball season is just the gap between football and spring football. No one up there is even sure it they have a team. If you like basketball, you've got to find someone to root for.


----------



## chrisstef

Hope you guys like laying back in zone coverage with no pass rush and no blitz JayT. The guys got screws loose and I aint even joking. Ill have to pull up a thread on the UConn board with all the Diaco-isms. Theyre absolutely baffling. Fish cakes, energy vampires, the civil conflict trophy, thanking the team that just beat you, not watching any game film of the previous year when he inherited the team.

Here's some decent ones from the campus paper …. http://dailycampus.com/stories/2016/12/01/roundtable-whats-bob-diacos-best-quote


----------



## JayT

OK, the hire makes more sense now. Mike Reilly probably figures that with Diaco rattling off all these quotable lines, the reporters will leave him alone.


----------



## chrisstef

I wouldnt let the dude within 100 yards of a mic.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job on the box Stef.

That old pine will have a nice new life Todd.

Putty's hailstorm just missed us to the south, boy am I glad we didn't get the big ones. The biggest we got was just under marble size.

Beautiful gauge Terry, and + to Andy's comment.


----------



## bandit571

Using a couple planes today..









First of four tapered legs is done. Hand plane only, tapered two sides.


----------



## duckmilk

Might want to wait on the roof damage estimate Putty. Looks like we may have a chance for more golf ball hail tomorrow night.

When it rains, it hurts


----------



## TheFridge

The Kansas Gayhawks. I can't help myself sometimes.


----------



## putty

> Might want to wait on the roof damage estimate Putty. Looks like we may have a chance for more golf ball hail tomorrow night


Yeah, Roofer came out, need roof on house and shed, gutters and downspouts, re-stain fence and arbors, paint patio doors.

had it all done in 2011 from a storm. Happens every 5-6 years


----------



## TheFridge

Fibonacci gauge in the works










Gonna try to case the ends and pivot points with brass sheet (.050) and use 1/16 brass rod to peen it in place. Held together with 2 piece rivets. I hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hey even if the gauge doesn't work out the way you hope, at least it'll look nice! Love that wavy grain.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I ve had "wood cost paralysis" for too many years. Wood is just wood, ya know? There s always a prettier piece for sale somewhere! That marking gauge came from $95 board that has been hiding for over a year. Time to make stuff from that board, and buy another. LOL.
> 
> - terryR


I know Terry. The stuff literally grows on trees;-)

I needed some more storage for the new free lumber source to dry. Pretty straight-forward design added to side of studs. Cut everything at 7.5 degrees. Took 20 minutes with a framing nailer. 








-


----------



## lysdexic

Fridgerator- you made that 1:1.618 gauge? Why? I am intrigued by their mystical powers. My impressionable mind seeks more knowledge about the harmonic magic arising from this powerful contraption.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love the gauge builds on display.

It's only wood, use it.

And, in other developments, digging this most awesome addition to shop music inventory over the weekend.


----------



## lysdexic

Friggin 8 track. You have to be, like, the coolest guy I know ( no sarcasm intended). Dark Side of the Moon no less.

Edit: I just told my son about your addition and he wants to know what it is.


----------



## TheFridge

Amen on all counts smitty. You might need to clean the residue of the mind altering drugs likely to be clinging to it.

Lys, I am building. Waiting on parts at the moment. Trying to use it to learn more of the force.


----------



## lysdexic

Not trying to be a smart ass, but why? I often thought of building or even buying one but didn't know if it usefulness outweighs the effort.

What do you envision?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's also a pair of Kiss Double Platinum cartridges in the case. I can't stand having them, but can't bring myself to throw them out either. Crystal Gayle hit the trashcan. Abba survives thus far. Decisions, decisions.

BYo, help the young man understand. He must know the power of Pink.


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty throwing down an epic session with "Dancing Queen", didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I haven't played it, just haven't thrown it out yet… Easy, Shane.


----------



## woodcox

That made my brown eyes blue ,smitty.


----------



## bandit571

What's next in that case…..Steppenwolf 's Monster ? had it on a reel to reel back in 71…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We're having Three Dog Night at the Boone Valley River Festival in May. I'm actually looked forward to it.

Mama told you not to come…Bandit.

I so punny.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll have to go get a picture of the contents. Stand by.

Side 1:










Side 2:










Current rotation:


----------



## bandit571

Current line up needs the Doobie Brothers added..and BTO.



> We re having Three Dog Night at the Boone Valley River Festival in May. I m actually looked forward to it.
> 
> Mama told you not to come…Bandit.
> 
> I so punny.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Not bad…for a Sectionhand….


----------



## TheFridge

Let's go meet at the Blue Oyster Bar for way too many drinks while we're at it 

Lys, just to see. I draw my stuff in a notebook before I build to get an eye for proportions. This'll help a little bit with that and other research endeavors. And I get to use up small exotic stock. And I get to try some things I haven't done like riveting moving parts together and pinning wear plates in with tiny brass rod and stuff.

in other words. It interests me for some reason or another so I'll figure at worst I can burn it and learn a lesson. At best I learn how to do something I view as sweet.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Smitty, love my 8 track as a kid.

Also first slab ready to rock.

I love my planer.


----------



## putty

Nice video Todd, you couldn't do that with a lunch box planer, it would flip over.


----------



## lysdexic

Kraftwerk. Now that is a guilty pleasure.

@Fridge- well really like what you made. Do you have any plans? Rivet? I have no way to rivet.


----------



## chrisstef

I need a 4 post planer in my life somethin bad like.


----------



## TheFridge

Lys, these are cutlery rivets. 2 piece compression. Tap them together with a hammer and they stay put even if loose.

Some coco for a dovetail divider deal. 








All the legs will be cut down to half their lengths to double the points provided when spread. 








A simpler version of this


----------



## bigblockyeti

Smitty, dig the 8-tracks, it was an epiphany for me when I found a box of therm for next to nothing while in high school for my Delco player in my hand me down 76' Ventura which my dad was fairly certain didn't work any more. Popping in AC/DC unleashed for those about to rock we salute you from the beginning, sounded just fine!

Todd, that Delta is pure Arn porn! Everything that comes up for sale around me is beat to hell and covered in rust or priced much higher than a new equivalent. Have you ever attended any of the Arn Fests? Found it on OWWM and it looks very interesting.


----------



## ShaneA

Excellent walk down memory lane with the 8 Tracks Smitty. I haven't heard some of that stuff in years.


----------



## Mosquito

That planer is sweet Todd. Looks like it makes quite the mess though lol


----------



## woodcox

Ten points per side? interesting project fridge, that could be cool to play with.

Juice newton too? I play her and crystal back to back.

How many saws over 28" do you attract? 26 is plenty for me to push, I don't have anything longer yet. Drawing a till and would like to know the ceiling. Height needs to kept at a minimum including likely more saws.


----------



## Mosquito

I have a 28" saw, and it's huge lol I'm not very tall and don't have very long arms so it's largely a waste for me. I cleaned it up and sharpened it this past summer and tried it out on my saw bench just to see, and it's too long. I would hit the ground with it if I'm not careful or cut at a steeper angle on the current saw bench. It also sticks up a good 6" out of my saw till lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is fantastic Fridge!!!!! Echoing Scotty's interest. I'd love to see examples of how you end up using it please.

So cool Smitty! I'm going to keep my eye out for 8-tracks to rescue on my adventures and then ship them to Illinois.

Such a great upgrade from plywood Todd.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks mos.

Taller saw bench and a go go boot on occasion. Check.


----------



## Mosquito

Or develop a new "Jump Sawing" technique lol


----------



## terryR

Todd, that planer sounds serious!

Beautiful work, Fridge. Lovin' the coco.

Dark Side of the Moon. Best. Album. Ever.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, you've been busting out the tools lately. Nice man. I love your willingNess to use the good stuff on tools.

WC, Walden is a hand tool only guy, and he is a shorty like myself, he was saying that he found that a lot of old timers used a much shallower angle while sawing at the saw bench than modern woodworkers he sees, allowing for longer saw plates.


----------



## Brit




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy:

I. Salute. You.


----------



## duckmilk

I also would like to see your new tools in action Fridge.

You threw out Crystal Gayle and kept C.W. McCall????

Serious planer Todd!

I like your lumber storage Red. No give on the supports?


----------



## chrisstef

That's bullhog Andy. I just put pink Floyd on and my computer wont dispense anything. Not even a roach!


----------



## AnthonyReed

^just look in your ashtray Stef.


----------



## bandit571

What…..no Grateful Dead tapes? Maybe just a touch of Gray?


----------



## terryR

> That s bullhog Andy. I just put pink Floyd on and my computer wont dispense anything. Not even a roach!
> 
> - chrisstef


friggin' iPad is too young to even understand the joke.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I can't believe the amount of grief dispensed over Crystal-Bhoggin'-Gayle. You want me to retrieve the 9-to-5 movie soundtrack at the same time I dig CG out of the can?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol T. Years ago I was doing some work at the naval base and each morning they would inspect every inch of your car as you pulled in the gate. Well, the guy I was working with behind me in line had left an el roacho in his tray from the weekend. Cuffed, stuffed and taken immediately to military lock up.


----------



## jmartel

Gotta love a 4 hr "training" meeting on something that you have absolutely no involvement on. Good times.

Got one piece of the subfloor cut last night. Should have all pieces installed tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes. That's harsh.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It reads a lot rougher than I meant it to. I am truly surprised at the degree of love for Gayle though.


----------



## duckmilk

Just joking with ya Smitty ;-) I did find it humorous that McCall was still there )


----------



## AnthonyReed

No not your post Smitty, it was funny and Duck's not thin-skinned. "Crystal-Bhoggin'-Gayle" is a pile and belongs in the trash, I agree.

My surprise was at Stef's recount of a guy put in handcuffs over a roach.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll check it again for you, Duck. It wasn't a greatest hits album, so it may not have anything noteworthy on it. That said, there's no CW McCall I could sing without research either. Truth be told, still disappointed I couldn't bring myself to trash the pair of KISS cartridges. Should list them on the 'bay. That, or burn them.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Gotta love a 4 hr "training" meeting on something that you have absolutely no involvement on. Good times.
> 
> Got one piece of the subfloor cut last night. Should have all pieces installed tonight.
> 
> - jmartel


Even better when it's taught by someone who knows less about the subject than you!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ KISS quandary.


----------



## lysdexic

I am surprised no other grief was given to Kraftwerk. I will admit that I had the cassette.






https://youtu.be/ZtWTUt2RZh0">[/URL]


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think you're allowed one, similar to a Devo album. Besides it's a friggin 8-track.


----------



## lysdexic

Just wasted 5 minutes of my life scanning a few comments on that video and had no idea that Coldplay sampled the melody of that song until I listened to it again…."so take a picture of something you know"......

Edit: I'll keep that tape to myself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You just asked, in essence, if shaving your legs and tucking it is okay…. glad I got the unedited version of your post. "Don't Go" BYo!


----------



## jmartel

There's a 20" Yates jointer for sale on the local CL. Lots of money but man that would be sweet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Fridge would buy it. Don't falter JIntrepid.


----------



## jmartel

I'm still trying to buy a shop. I can't drop $7k (their asking price, pretty high) on a jointer yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I'm a noob in all things Kraftwerk. Must give it a listen tonight.


----------



## lysdexic

Don't expect much Smitty. I am guessing you won't listen long. Just remember they were the very first to do techno.


----------



## ShaneA

OK, I had Google Kraftwerk. It is actually worse than I was expecting. Go dig the Crystal Gayle back out of the bin, and throw the Kraftwerk in. Or send it to Scotty…either way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hehehe!


----------



## lysdexic

> You just asked, in essence, if shaving your legs and tucking it is okay….
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Stef.?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

-- just did a listen--

Ick, that is bad. Nerdishly mind blowing 40 years ago, probably, but annoying today. And you can't say that about CG. Looks like BYo is getting a present: Kraftwerk.


----------



## woodcox

A twenty incher would be instant loss of bowels. I'd be scurd.

11" wide cherry for a till was found today. I usually make a lumber run as soon as I start scribbling. Also an "oak" rosewood pretty. 









My older bros first tape was foreigner. Ish was on a loop for way too long. Then white snake. Ugh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

NC suddenly got a bit more chipper.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That little thing is lovely Woodcox.


----------



## lysdexic

For futs sake. I didn't say I was a fan. I just know who they are and was amazed they are in the collection. In fact, the juxtaposition amused me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, love the brass and rosewood level!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"For futs sake. I didn't say I was a fan. I just know who they are and was amazed they are in the collection. In fact, the juxtaposition amused me." .... he mutters as he slips into his De Stijl jumpsuit.


----------



## terryR

very cute level.

jasper and walnut,


----------



## bigblockyeti

Buy the jointer!!!! Cool does have a price! There's a 36" Yates planer not too far from me: https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/hvo/6012531437.html. The seller says it's heavy, no bhogging doo doo it's heavy, it's an ancient 36" planer, any 36" planer regardless of age is going to be heavy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yo: Lawl!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha!


----------



## Buckethead

okay hold up. Crystal Gayle is worth keeping because that 8 track was ubiquitous in the 70's. Never liked it, but iconic. Abba is fab, and kraftwerk is the precursor to edm. All time greats. Pink Floyd is too, but that's a pitch right over the center of the plate. Smitty do the 8 tracks sound any better with age?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bucket, yes, they do sound better with age. The SoundDesign player also features Tone control and overall Volume, an that's da Bomb. I have my sights set on a Panasonic player / recorder at the moment, though.


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha! Didn't know there was going to be this much conversation about Smitty's music.

That said, there's no CW McCall I could sing without research either. Wolfcreek Pass, where they lose the truck brakes and go through the tunnel and wipe the top row of chickens off 

That is beautiful Terry.

So is that level WC.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm bout that trans europe express lyfe


----------



## Buckethead

By the way, I've been checking everyone's (da crew) projects. I bumped a couple, but you guys have been putting out some fine work. Very impressive.


----------



## duckmilk

> By the way, I ve been checking everyone s (da crew) projects. I bumped a couple, but you guys have been putting out some fine work. Very impressive.
> 
> - Buckethead


'Cept me :-(


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oops. One of the two has Convoy on it, so that one stays.


----------



## TheFridge

Making a 5/16 forstner out of a 3/8










One of the jigs rigged.










The long pieces on the bottle will be cut to a point on the pencil line. I just didn't mark all of them but they will be cut.










Far from perfect but good enough not to trash. I discovered a flaw in the process of how I rip thin stock leading to some ends being narrow and the bit not centering. Couldn't take anymore off because I don't feel like filing down overhanging rivets. The rivets take up the slack on the test piece so the distance between bottom points will be really close. Need some coco, rivets, and a rivet drill to make really good one. That and not screwing up the rips.


----------



## jmartel

Nice crocs, Fridge.

Late night, and had to rush over to Home Depot to get more subfloor adhesive before they closed, but it's in. I still have to screw down the piece under the window more in the center, but both of my drill batteries died.










Also, I thought I had a caulk gun that could use the larger tubes and figured I'd save money. Turns out I was wrong. If it's stupid, but it works, then it ain't stupid. Harbor Freight F-clamp pushing on a large diameter socket. A lot slower, but it worked.










Now I can get back to working on the bathroom portion of it. Have to build some mini-walls coming out of the left side of that photo to separate the tub/shower, toilet, and washer/dryer, then I need to install the water supply and drain piping for the Washer/dryer. Haven't had laundry access here for the last 3ish weeks now.


----------



## chrisstef

Jstank


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is very cool Fridge, thank you for taking the time to show the build and the progression. Friggin' crocs, hope your kids don't see that ish.

Right on JMachiningThrough! Thank you. Nice improvision.


----------



## jmartel

Jtired. No house work tonight. Diving instead. Tomorrow I'll probably do a little bit of framing, but then I need to pack since we are flying to DC for a wedding this weekend.

At some point I need to replace that window as well. No lock or anything on it, plus it's horribly inefficient and drafty.

Not too much stank. Made the wife go to the laundromat to wash clothes since I had to do everything in the crawlspace by myself.


----------



## Brit

V. cool Fridge!

Nice improv. Jskills.


----------



## bandit571

Wondering what item LV will have on sale this weekend…....that time of year, again..


----------



## woodcox

A little time on the bench last night. Tonight will be apron and stretcher fitting.


----------



## Tugboater78

$20 2-6", 2-12" for price of 2 12s at the orange box










Cherry tree out front bloomin, can hear the bees surrounding it from the backyard…

First car i bought, 1980 Olds Cutlass, had a player with Van Halen 1984 stuck in it.. stayed with it when i sold the car a year later…


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks guys. I hated selling a car and forgetting a cd in the player.


----------



## jmartel

Follow up to my question last week, I ended up picking up a wolverine jig and a skew add-on to it. Since my wife thought tiling was fun this past weekend on someone else's house, maybe I'll do some turning while she is tiling the bathroom.

When I get a bowl gouge, I'll probably just make a vari-grind attachment for it, depending on my work/stress load at the time. Saves me $60 or so.

Have someone coming out next week to give me a quote on a new shop. Hopefully they come in a bit better than the last guy I was emailing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun shot Woodcox!

Beautiful tree Tug.

Well maneuvered JPimp.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Any of you perverts looking for a motor home? Your half brother has the one you are looking for.

https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/rvs/6060381948.html


----------



## duckmilk

Nice improvisation Jmart. I have some left over tubes that size and no gun that firs them.

Looks really nice WC.

Where did you pick those up Tug? Nice tree.

^ It isn't April 1st yet. 2018?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gonorrhea on wheels with a side of genital warts!


----------



## Tugboater78

Home despot duck, wanted to snag up a few more but was low on cash.


----------



## Hammerthumb

"Since my wife thought tiling was fun this past weekend on someone else's house, maybe I'll do some turning while she is tiling the bathroom."

Jmartel

When she's done with that Jmart, I have a little tile project here in LV. It's only about 600,000 sqft. See if she is interested.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... and after that, I'd like a sandwich.


----------



## Brit

Kelvin - that was hilarious.

Jcunning - That's it - start as you mean to go on. Just look at her work and say "Wow, you've got a real talent for this darling. You're much better at tiling than I am." When I first got married my wife helped with decorating our first house and I told her how brilliant she was at it. I've never touched a paint brush since. It is now officially HER job. I do any prep work required and she does the rest. Works for me. LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

Fuggin brilliant Andy. How is she with painting trim work? Askin for a friend.


----------



## terryR

yes, this is as tough as it looks in 3/16 O1 steel. But, signs of progress keep me going.


----------



## DanKrager

Broke one off already? 

By hand? No dovetail mills? ??? Man, I wouldn't have the patience for that knowing there would be big gaps where they shouldn't be, etc, etc.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, the good thing about metal dovetails is you just beat on them with a hammer until the upset and fill the gaps ;-)

That said, I tried it once, and it's not that easy, and it's tedious…. and I was even doing it in brass for the sides too….


----------



## terryR

Dan, that's the spot the mouth needs, no breaks. And no gaps!
i hope

edit, I wish I has brass!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is phenomenal Terry.


----------



## ToddJB

Goodness, Terry, that's some commitment


----------



## TheFridge

And fantastical

This is what I meant by pinning and casing the ends (and pivot points). Quick and dirty. I think steel pins would look better so some 1/16 O1 rod is on the way. Along with a colt 5/16 forstner to try out. My home made bit wasn't that great.

I sandwiched the brass plate between 2 pieces of ply on a sled, threw in an old 80t diablo, and had only .001 difference along the 12" length. Cut really easy. Might try cutting thicker stock for the hell of it. The downside was brass chip everywhere.


----------



## bandit571

Another spammer is on the loose tonight…..better block it out…
Claire Pazot =SPAM….


----------



## bandit571

Stanley #45 at work…









Takes a bit of time, is all…









Just playing with pine….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Interesting Fridge, thank you.


----------



## terryR

Brass on the table saw? That sounds scary, Fridge. Let's go in halfsies on a mill.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have a few more of those brass pieces if you need some Fridge.


----------



## jmartel

> Brass on the table saw? That sounds scary, Fridge. Let s go in halfsies on a mill.
> 
> - terryR


Let's make this a threesome..


----------



## AnthonyReed

JAlwaysLookingForTouch.


----------



## Tugboater78

Uhhgg had a toof pulled this mornin, got half a saggy face…

And they didnt give me no good painpills.. just ibuprophen, so no fun..


----------



## TheFridge

I'll have to see what I have left Paul. I've used quite a few of those and am not sure how many I have left. I'll let you know. Thanks again for the offer bud.

Terry, J, one day. Oh yes. One day.


----------



## Slyy

Hardcore Terry.

Mos you ever reveal what your teaser pic was? I lost a couple days of this thread in there somewhere?

Justin a good replacement for those pain pills are some hard candies, like Atomic Fireballs or Sour Warheads, I'm a trusted healthcare professional after all.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Uhhgg had a toof pulled this mornin, got half a saggy face…
> 
> And they didnt give me no good painpills.. just ibuprophen, so no fun..
> 
> - Tugboater78


An old couple had to delay leaving on vacation because of a dental emergency. The went in and the wife said, "Doctor, we are in a hurry because we have airline tickets and a plane to catch. So I need you to pull this tooth but I don't want to waist any time on Novocain or any of that stuff…just yank it out so that we can get going.

The dentist replied, "well I have had some really brave patients in my day but you take the cake. Which tooth is it?

The wife replied "show him the tooth dear"!


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos you ever reveal what your teaser pic was? I lost a couple days of this thread in there somewhere?
> 
> - Slyy


Not yet, I'm still about 2 weeks out from taking delivery of it still, was planning to wait until I actually had it in my possession before I shared.

The guess about post drill was not accurate, as it has a motor, though we don't believe the motor is original…


----------



## Slyy

Love is a beautiful thing KG.

If the motor is a newer upgrade then it looks to be pretty old. Originally Line-Belt driven? My interest is peaked.


----------



## Mosquito

We believe so… need to dig up a little more info on it once I get it. We have pretty strong speculations, hopefully I can dig up more info once I have it to go over while I do. We'll see what happens


----------



## chrisstef

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846887361950732289
Im tellin ya JayT. Crazy. Kuh-ray-zee.


----------



## Tugboater78

Mos i have a motor similar to that.. has shaft sticking out the back as well. Only a 1/3 horse i think.


----------



## DanKrager

I've used Slyy's advice or something similar. If you drop a sledge on your toe after you've hit your thumb with a hammer, you won't notice the thumb pain any more.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, it was common back in the day for a machine to be sold without a motor, so without knowing what you're dealing with, know that there is a chance that that motor is the original motor to the machine, but was not provided by the manufacturer.


----------



## Mosquito

It is entirely possible Todd. I'm just going off a few pictures so far, so not entirely sure. I've seen a few variations of this machine, and I don't think any 2 of them that I've seen have had the same arrangement yet…


----------



## jmartel

Finally saw a wolf eel last night for the first time, which is weird since they are pretty common here. Just a juvenile, not yet an adult.


----------



## lysdexic

What did the leper say to the prostitute….


----------



## jmartel

Keep the tip.


----------



## lysdexic

Edit: Well, I never heard it before today. Thanks for busting my joke JCarlin :^)


----------



## duckmilk

> Finally saw a wolf eel last night for the first time, which is weird since they are pretty common here. Just a juvenile, not yet an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Are there orthodontists for eels?
Fantastic pictures.


----------



## duckmilk

Yesterday, my wife and I found this large snapping turtle crossing a pasture to get in our pond. The dude was huge although I didn't have a tape to measure him with, estimate in the range of 20" or more. The horses were trotting around him, snorting, and not liking his presence.



















Note the dragon-like spikes on top of his tail.



















That bad dude was not in the least afraid of us.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Why does duckmilk always have cow dung in his mustache?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Answer:





View on YouTube


----------



## lysdexic

JMart: how is that new Panasonic working out?


----------



## Tugboater78

Smitty you get ye a Dremel accessory kit?


----------



## duckmilk

> Why does duckmilk always have cow dung in his mustache?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Hahahaha!!
I've certainly looked for love in the wrong places, but that is not the answer. I fall down in the wrong places.

True story. I worked on a ranch in Colorado in the late 70's (I'm old). There was snow on the ground and the crazy lady I worked for kept all the sick calves in a pen (not the healthiest situation) that had a partial concrete slab. We had to doctor the calves twice a day and the only way to catch them was to rope them…on foot. I roped one while it was on the concrete slab and it took me snow skiing in my boots across the concrete, snow and slush.

Another calf ran between me and the one I had roped and slipped and fell down right in front of me. I was holding onto that rope and going as fast as the roped calf could pull me. My only option at that moment was to try a water skiing maneuver and try to jump the down calf while still hanging onto the rope. Just as I was clearing the down calf…it stood up.

Calf dung, snow, and whatever was not only in my moustache, but in my mouth, eyes, nose and down my pants.

I took a shower a couple of days later ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

BTW, a few years ago, I drank an undisclosed amount of whiskey with Johnny Lee at a trail ride. He was the entertainment for the night and another guy and I took him for a scenic pickup ride. He is one funny guy and is good friends with (and makes a hell of an impression of) Mel Tttttillis.

And yes, he sang that song that night


----------



## jmartel

Instead of Fonzie jumping the shark, it was Duck jumping the cow.



> JMart: how is that new Panasonic working out?
> 
> - lysdexic


The new lens? Haven't used it much. Haven't taken it underwater because I need to buy a port for it first.


----------



## bandit571

Duck: about time for Turtle Soup? That wouldn't be a Red Snapper?


----------



## jmartel

> Are there orthodontists for eels?
> Fantastic pictures.
> 
> - duckmilk


They actually aren't eels. They are fish. Just happen to be long and skinny and rarely leave their holes, so people thought they were eels for the longest time.

And those sharp teeth at the front aren't their main ones. They have giant molars in the center of their mouth on the roof and where the tongue would be so they can crush sea urchins.


----------



## shampeon

Hey all. Just resurfacing after wading through 2 months of posts. As always, some damn impressive work happening here, amigos.

I finished my DIY master bath vanity deuglification I had started a while back. My challenge was to turn the rounded over golden oak of the late Carter presidency into something that didn't look like ass. The procedure was to remove the roundover and trim it with mitered walnut. We also replaced the awful melamine counter and sink/fixtures. The disinterestedly slop espresso stained before:









Dave, the former owner, apparently both didn't work and was responsible for a modest list of honey-do projects, which he did with as little skill and thought as possible. He just threw a bunch of stain on top of the existing finish and called it a morning.

Scrapin'

















Trimin'









And the final look:

















And just for completeness, I made a tray out of the leftover scrap walnut.









Much better.

A theory: people would love red oak if it were less plentiful and cheap and wasn't turned into so much cheap furniture and cabinets.


----------



## woodcox

That walnut with the reveal fixed it. Nice work Ian. Cool sink!

I liked that fish better with it's mouth shut. Get a lock on that window berfore your trip.


----------



## Brit

You got some great pics there Jintrepid.

Great story Duck. That is something I would have loved to see.

Nice work Ian.


----------



## ShaneA

Ahh, Red Oak…it does offend me. Not because it is tough to work with, or that it can't be made to look good under the absolute ideal conditions, but I kind of agree with the overused aspect of it, and the commonality of it. If it has a dark, or even natural oil type finish it becomes a bit better. But the Honey Oak and Pecan stain just have been over done and irks me greatly. Makes me think less of Oak than it probably deserves.

Oak and walnut is a nice combo thoough, and it looks way better now Shamp. That is for sure.


----------



## DanKrager

Jgone, a stick or two of the right length can lock that window very effectively.

Contact National Geographic and get some income going with those awesome pics.

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool JCousteau, thank you for the pictures as well as the information.

That is a huge snapper Duck! Face-full-fun-story.

Well done Ian, thanks for showing the results! +1 cool sink. I'm not saying a thing about the Old Spice deodorant.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> True story. I worked on a ranch in Colorado in the late 70 s (I m old). There was snow on the ground and the crazy lady I worked for kept all the sick calves in a pen (not the healthiest situation) that had a partial concrete slab. We had to doctor the calves twice a day and the only way to catch them was to rope them…on foot. I roped one while it was on the concrete slab and it took me snow skiing in my boots across the concrete, snow and slush.
> 
> Another calf ran between me and the one I had roped and slipped and fell down right in front of me. I was holding onto that rope and going as fast as the roped calf could pull me. My only option at that moment was to try a water skiing maneuver and try to jump the down calf while still hanging onto the rope. Just as I was clearing the down calf…it stood up.
> 
> Calf dung, snow, and whatever was not only in my moustache, but in my mouth, eyes, nose and down my pants.
> 
> I took a shower a couple of days later ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


Calf jumping… is that a real event? Or is this one???


----------



## TheFridge

when practicing dovetails in red oak, it would chip out along the grain. That's when i discovered I really hated red oak. I just hated red oak when I figured out that's what every piece of furniture from '75-'00 was made of.


----------



## chrisstef

Old Spice burns my armpits.


----------



## terryR

I just hate red oak because it's what the Borg sells.

Me, too, Stef.


----------



## shampeon

Heh. My go-to had been Arm & Hammer deodorant (no aluminum in my pits, please), but that suddenly is impossible to find. So, if you don't want to smell like a 19 year old scumbag, your choices are: Old Spice, Toms of Maine. That's it. Tom's works about as well as rubbing a crystal you picked up in a parking lot of a Phish tour. So, that's what I've been reduced to.

I'm open to suggestions, is what I'm saying.


----------



## chrisstef

I rock the 5 pack of Degree from Costco.


----------



## ShaneA

Only 2 choices, wtf? even the local grocery store near me must have 20 mfgs and 70 options. I usually go with Degree though.


----------



## shampeon

I'm excluding anything resembling Axe and ones with antiperspirant. My deodorant-only road is a lonely one.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm down with the old spice because I don't have feminine arm pits.

If I know it's really gonna be a hot day I'll splash a little turpentine on it first to help it really get in there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Speedstick, Regular.

*Ingredients*: Propylene glycol, water, sodium stearate, fragrance, sodium chloride, stearyl alcohol, FD&C blue no. 1, FD&C yellow no. 5


----------



## bigblockyeti

I love red oak, great BTU's per cord.


----------



## ShaneA

Gotta have the Yellow #5, without that…you don't have anything


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right?!!? They put color in everything…. wtf?

"I need my naturally white cheese to be yellow so it tastes better" - "this glue would work great if only it was brown"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty you get ye a Dremel accessory kit?
> 
> - Tugboater78


 Tug, i neither fix nor repair. Trash the ish, I say.

Oops.

It's the island attitude creeping though. Greetings from the Southernmost point in the continental US.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks warm and restful!! Good on you Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx, it is. And regerts to Andy as I know he hates footsie pics.


----------



## jmartel

Looks better than my trip to DC area this weekend, Smitty.


----------



## Brit

Looks idyllic Smitty. Enjoy!


----------



## JayT

Looks way nicer than the last two days in Chicago, too.

Enjoy the vacation, Smitty.


----------



## bandit571

And I thought my feet were ugly….

Traded a couple junky #4 plane for these two









Millers Falls No. 9 ( type 3?) and a made in England #4c

straight trade, no cash involved…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> And I thought my feet were ugly….
> 
> - bandit571


don't be a hater, bandit.


----------



## Tugboater78

[image removed]


----------



## terryR

LOL.
have fun, Smitty!


----------



## bandit571

> And I thought my feet were ugly….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> don t be a hater, bandit.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop












Rest my case…Hmmm, I guess mine are uglier…


----------



## duckmilk

Bandit, I tried turtle soup in Mexico back in the 80's, was the nastiest stuff. Plus, this guy was so big, I can't imagine how old he was.



> Old Spice burns my armpits.
> 
> - chrisstef


You should try Mennen Skin Bracer.

No deodorant sticks for me please. I use a medicated powder called Mexsana…when I need to. I don't usually stink though ;-)

Acetone will really kill those stinky armpit bacteria Fridge. You should try it.

Enjoy Smitty 

Edit: I think your last post was accurate Bandit.


----------



## terryR

slow progress. should've laid out larger pins. next time…


----------



## JayT

You're in for a ton of work, Terry, dovetailing metal with wood spacing. On a plane that size, I would only expect 3 or 4 tails, most likely 3 (1 in front of the mouth and 2 behind) Are you going all steel or are you going to use a contrasting material like brass?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## chrisstef

Rough afternon Smitty .


----------



## DanKrager

No aluminum for me, either. This stuff works. When the stub gets too small to use as a stick, I crush the remainder and put it in the bottom of a small spray bottle. It dissolves until it is super saturated, and then just add water until gone. By then the next stick is ready. Spray is good for bottom parts and hangy downy stuff too….

DanK


----------



## terryR

Jay, yeah I messed up when I laid out so much work. Learning.

All steel, bud. 3/16 too. And ordering brass for the next one now…


----------



## jmartel

Terry, you should make the next out of copper. Haven't seen a copper infill before


----------



## JayT

With homogeneous material, you'll never see the difference. Peening should blend the steel to the point that you can't see a joint. That's why I wondered about using brass. If you are going through that much work, I'd hold off until you have some brass for the sides so the contrast really shows off the dovetail work.


----------



## terryR

JAlloy, maybe Naval Brass?

Jay, honestly, I'll flip if the DT's disappear. I mean, that's what I want! But, yes to an enormous amount of work.


----------



## JayT

Done right, they'll completely disappear if the sides and base are the same material. Check out Sauer & Steiner planes, they are dovetail construction and look like one piece. I'd lay money that's one reason guys like Brese and Holtey use different materials. The other is just ease of working the softer metals.

The only way to have the dovetails visible with all steel is to not peen them and then you are compromising the plane's rigidity and performance.


----------



## woodcox

Terry, maybe double dovetails with a contrasting alloy? You've gone this far..
Amazing undertaking by the way.


----------



## bandit571

A set of handles was picked up today…









They were attached to a Millers Falls No. 9 I traded for…..


----------



## Buckethead

Blocked and reported


> And I thought my feet were ugly….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> don t be a hater, bandit.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest my case…Hmmm, I guess mine are uglier…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodcox

Thanks bucket. Now it will take another 14 posts to get rid of. Good looking out though, that ish has got to stop


----------



## Brit

Never mind politics. They should ban fuggin' feet from LJs.


----------



## chrisstef

Stuffin size 9's into ballet slippers and high heels for 40 years has not helped with your overall sex appeal bandit.


----------



## jmartel

This thread and it's foot fetishes…


----------



## ToddJB

Glue up done. Might mix up some natural and dark walnut danish oil to add a bit of color. Little too light currently, me thinks


----------



## bandit571

Have one of those two trade-in planes about rehabbed up..









I can almost read those shavings…...









Groovy, once it got cleaned up….
Drawer is now sitting in a forest of clamps..









With a not-so secret compartment..









Busy afternoon…..even kept my feet covered….


----------



## putty

Bandit, maybe you could whittle down those toenails with it


----------



## bandit571

Nah..I use a Dremel, with a sanding drum…


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah the cutting disks aren't worth a damn.


----------



## jmartel

Let's talk Random Orbit Sanders for a second. Does anyone know of a good quality ROS that has different stiffness pads available? Obviously there's Festool, but there doesn't seem to be many options between the standard $100ish models that everyone makes and the $350+ Festool/Mirka. I would like to be able to put hard pads on for flat/edge work and a soft pad for curves.

My pad is worn completely down, and the brake is completely shredded (for the second time in as many years) on my Dewalt. Rather than spending more on that I am considering ponying up for a good one.


----------



## TheFridge

Still have to round the ends, case in the points, polish and rivet it together. I could've done better but I learned a good bit on casing something with brass and pins. Very process oriented stuff. Probably stuff I shouldn't be doing after midnight but when that time is all you get, it is what it is. Just realized the pictures suck. Sorry.


----------



## ShaneA

RE: ROS I should be seeing the Festool 5" model in the mail this week. I caught on the intro sale. However, I have been eyeballing the Bosch 1250DEVS. The dual mode aspect intrigues me for when ish really needs to get done. Good power, DC, and about $250-$275 makes it aboit 1/2 the cost of a Festool Rotex.

I currently have a Bosch 5"...it is adequate. I used up a Milwaukee 5" that really worked pretty well, but she is dead now. They are all kind of disposable, except for the Festool (allegedly).


----------



## DanKrager

Now I'm confused. Again? Yes. High class woodworkers seeking SANDPAPER? What's with that?

Do they make a power sraper?

Following the JSanderquandry and Shane's report.

DanK


----------



## Buckethead

Shots fired. guys I gotta be honest I'd never get any project acceptably finished without sandpaper but mostly due to poor sharpening skills


----------



## ShaneA

Yep^, same for me. I haven't sharpened in a while and I need to up my work hold down/vise game too. But sandpaper and sanding is an important part of it for me. : (


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jabrasve, I got my Festool Pro-5 a little over a month ago and it's worked very well, the dust collection works quite well hooked to my old 6 gallon shop vac (not ready to drink enough of the green koolaid for a $$$$$$$$$ extractor. . . . yet). Don't know if they have different durometer pads or not but the one it comes with is definitely best suited for flat surfaces but still does OK with curves. I have a PC 330 speedbloc 1/4 sheet orbital sander with a thinner pad and a much thicker (~ 5/8"), softer pad for doing curves and it works great provided I remember to use all of the available sanding surface instead of just punching a hole in the middle of the paper. It's a pleasure to use save for the fact that dust collection is nonexistent. Hope you can find something that checks all your boxes without costing a mint.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Atlanta Woodworking show yesterday. The I-285 bridge was not part of my route. Not sure what idiot thought storing that much plastic under a bridge was a good idea but somebody should be fired for that.

The show had lots of cool stuff but not a jointer in the place. New Carter band saw tires and a 3 tpi resaw blade, and new edge strip for the SawTrack. Wanted the Carter guides but not in the budget this month.

Only complaint was the venue was too small so it was crowded as hell. No room to walk, even in the center isle.

In other news.

I second the motion on banning feet. But it may not matter 'cause if using sandpaper disqualifies you from hanging out here I will have to pay my check and head out.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn sandpaperers… I have no choice now. I was given enough sandpaper to fill a hardware store. My go to is usually a card scraper though.


----------



## jmartel

When one of you smooths a veneered panel with a plane, let me know and I'll abandon my sanding completely. I have tried a scraper before, but it makes me nervous enough to avoid using it.

I was considering a 6" festool. Especially with a full kitchen cabinet build looming this winter (hopefully)


----------



## chrisstef

Lockers got shelves and half the shop got a douche while grandma took lil buddy to lunch.


----------



## TheFridge

JFiesty 

Stef, I was looking enviously upon your work area… squirrel!


----------



## jmartel

> ...while grandma took lil buddy to lunch.
> 
> - chrisstef


That a euphemism for something?


----------



## lysdexic

Good looking shop Stefmaculate.


----------



## duckmilk

What? No pictures inside the locker doors? Send him some nudi pics Jmart.


----------



## TheFridge

Nudis on a centerfold


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. No jmart. My mom took N to lunch for realsies.

Here ta go terry. Nothin special. Just finishing supplies n such.


----------



## Tugboater78

And i finally got all my future rehabs dug out of drawers and out from under stuff, consolidated in one place…

Needa lathe, have at least 3 front knobs to make…


----------



## Brit

Nice job Fridge. I'd like to hear/see more about how you encased the wood in brass. You should write a blog about it when you have time. I think a lot of people would like to see that.

Stef - Shops looking great. I so need to tidy mine. In two weeks time I have two week off to build some cupboards/drawers in my workshop. Looking forward to that. Nothing but woodworking for two weeks. Yeehaw!


----------



## duckmilk

Isn't that moxon vise a little high for you Stef?

I second Andy's suggestion Fridge.



> Needa lathe, have at least 3 front knobs to make…
> 
> - Tugboater78


It would be cheaper to send them to Terry, or Red, or Putty or whoever to get those knobs made ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Man, im jelly of those lockers. Did you just put screws into the shelves through the sides?


----------



## chrisstef

Into cleats, the shelves just a snug fit, but yea Todd just drove some screws into em. Theres a pile of pre-drilled holes that made it a snap. Ill likely throw some more shelves into it one if these days. Reused a bunch of the hooks that came out of the lockers too. Handy lil fuggers.


----------



## BlasterStumps

If that's a Fibonacci gauge, it's going to be a purdy one. 


> Still have to round the ends, case in the points, polish and rivet it together. I could ve done better but I learned a good bit on casing something with brass and pins. Very process oriented stuff. Probably stuff I shouldn t be doing after midnight but when that time is all you get, it is what it is. Just realized the pictures suck. Sorry.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## chrisstef

How is the shop coming along Andy? Its been a while since we've seen it.

Fridges mouth is purdy too.

Bout ready to make some cornhole boards. Been thinking how to make the legs height adjustable and i think ive settled on allowing the legs to slide on a t-track. It works in my head but i need to apply it to real life.


----------



## TheFridge

If a blog isn't as hard as This post is I'll be glad t to

THIS took ab

Out 15 minutes.

Edit: just installed Blockads by neverads on iPhone. Wow. What a difference. So yeah. I'll blog it. Never been this fast before.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That looks so nice Fridge.

Right on Todd.

Dang Stef! Shiny!


----------



## chrisstef

What the hell is fridge goin on about? Musta missed an edit.


----------



## Mosquito

Wish it were Saturday… A lot of work to get at the arbor bearings. Managed to get to the arbor, and get the old bearings off, now need to see if the new bearings fit


----------



## bobasaurus

Todd, that is a huge glue-up. You making a workbench?

I'm making more damascus today, my second large billet. Here is a neat picture post-twisting:


----------



## TheFridge

Can't wait bob.

Stefferini, site has been horribly slow for me lately. Adblocker solved that problem.


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a serious restoration, Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not really restoring anything yet, mainly just want to replace the arbor bearings and put it back together so I can use it for finishing the shop before I go too crazy on it.


----------



## ShaneA

What kind of fence are you working with Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

The original fence, at least for the time being and see how it does. It seems to lock in place pretty well and in the absence of feeler gauges seemed pretty parallel to the blade as well. I do plan on getting at least a set of splitters for it from SharkGuard, not sure about the whole bladeguard yet though.

Only picture I have including the fence at the moment


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Any of you knuckleheads ever done a guide upgrade on your bandsaw? Carter or the like. Thinkin that would help my Shopfox(grizzly). It's a frustrating machine right now.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome Mos. Hava you seen the note on OWWM about getting bearings from Lynne at Accurate bearings? You should. She's my go to. The toppest of quality for cheaper than most places.

Top is done.










Filled the knots by adding some pen ink to the epoxy - worked great. Now I need to clean the bench off, level the two sections up and get'er into place. That'll give the BLO plenty of time to dry.


----------



## jmartel

I plan on using the thin blade stabilizer, red. The normal guides work fine for resawing for me, but thin blades have always been challenging.


----------



## jmartel

Todd, what's that for? Bench top in the shop? Table top for the house? A Space to strap down your subs in the bedroom?

Flying back home today. Should be back to work on the house tomorrow. Hopefully will have working laundry again by the weekend. Need to install a drain line and supply lines after building a mini-wall.


----------



## CL810

Red, I used Space Age Ceramics for my guides.


----------



## Mosquito

> Awesome Mos. Hava you seen the note on OWWM about getting bearings from Lynne at Accurate bearings? You should. She s my go to. The toppest of quality for cheaper than most places.
> 
> - ToddJB


I have seen it, but haven't done it yet… I think I need to, though. I searched high and low for some american made bearings for this, but alas I ended up with probably Chinese (they didn't specify so I'm assuming not USA). The only place I could find the right bearings made in the USA for sale were on eBay UK, ironically enough. I didn't want to pay an extra $23 to ship 2 bearings though.


----------



## ToddJB

J, it's replacing these sheets of ply.










Mos, the ones you get from them will likely be Japanese, whom seem to be at the top of the game currently in bearing quality.


----------



## Mosquito

USA, Germany, and Japan were the 3 that I was looking for, so I may just end up giving Accurate a shot and having a couple extra bearings on hand (for a size I'll probably not need elsewhere but oh well)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Awesome Mos. Hava you seen the note on OWWM about getting bearings from Lynne at Accurate bearings? You should. She s my go to. The toppest of quality for cheaper than most places.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> I have seen it, but haven t done it yet… I think I need to, though. I searched high and low for some american made bearings for this, but alas I ended up with probably Chinese (they didn t specify so I m assuming not USA). The only place I could find the right bearings made in the USA for sale were on eBay UK, ironically enough. I didn t want to pay an extra $23 to ship 2 bearings though.
> 
> - Mosquito


I've searched for a US made bearing…..same size for bandsaw guides is the same for skateboards. They don't exist. Best I can do is Swiss. They're kinda pricey.


----------



## johnstoneb

Red
What is making the saw frustrating? I am not sure guides correct much. You might do a ground up tuneup before changing guides and double check the blade. I've had blades that I thought were sharp loose set on one side or hit the tooth points on part of one side.
I have a 14" jet with riser. I think i want to change guides on it and then find some other problem.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, i have a Powermatic 14" with a riser and haven't had problems with wide or narrow blades. The saw came with Carter bearing guides and they are easy to set and adjust. The most important things I've found as far as performance is concerned is tracking and tension.


----------



## terryR

Oh, bandsaw woes, again. I think my Grizz needs a thourough cleaning since it won't keep tires on the wheels. Tried to slice up some free wood from the side of the road Friday, and the blade kinked during a wonky cut. I managed to get most of the knik out, but looks like time for more blades.

I still use my stock double bearing guides, work fine as long as I tighten them frequently.

Yes, i can turn knobs, but the turn around will be quite slow!


----------



## terryR

Some fool has been using the ruler trick on my chisels!










Took hours to flatten the backs of that nasty steel, but now I know why paring always sucked.










wooden smoother in progress^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I have set mine up several times with the Snodgrass video. It helps, but the single bearing setup is just cheese. I get a lot of defection in use. Arlin's had a double and it seemed a lot sturdier. Those ceramic bearings look cool, but I don't think that's my issue.

Any of you cybermonkey's able to find coupon code for carter products? $179 seems like an expensive upgrade for a $500 bandsaw


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry, Fridge, and whoever else. I posted some set of those Corradi rifflers on my site for sale.

http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/p/for-sale_2.html


----------



## TheFridge

Sign me up for #5 red.


----------



## terryR

> Sign me up for #5 red.
> 
> - TheFridge


I took no.3


----------



## TheFridge

Supersized


----------



## ShaneA

What do I need to do for set #2? I am good for it, I swear….: )


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey guys….anyone know anything about this? I have said for years it was coming. Just want to know if this one really works.


----------



## jmartel

I'll take #1, red.


----------



## CL810

Tim, the reviews on amazon are not strong.

https://www.amazon.com/FIXD-Active-Car-Health-Monitor/dp/B013RIQMEO/ref=sm_n_au_dka_US_pr_tex_0_0?sigts=1491238638833&sig=3de6ea3b3fb0d39479742247f4751dd14769d35a&adId=B013RIQMEO&creativeASIN=B013RIQMEO&linkId=396ff6221dc343e16d4dbd22b92038ff&tag=tek06-20&linkCode=w41&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Ftekd.com%2Ffixd-monitors-automobile-condition-through-obd%2F&slotNum=0&imprToken=eQ4IjgG23h9Zwt7BTt7ihQ


----------



## BigRedKnothead

All the rifflers are gone.

Shane you're the only one that got beat out by responding to PM's. I can probably put together another set if you want. Let me know.

Also let me know if anyone wants any riffler-type files thrown in for $5-10 extra. I have a bunch of them.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, the reviews on amazon are not strong.
> 
> - CL810


Yea, I saw that. Looks like the technology isn't there yet. But it is a great idea. There is actually no reason car makers can't have the information show up on a screen on the dashboard.


----------



## lysdexic

> I have set mine up several times with the Snodgrass video. It helps, but the single bearing setup is just cheese. I get a lot of defection in use. Arlin s had a double and it seemed a lot sturdier. Those ceramic bearings look cool, but I don t think that s my issue.
> 
> Any of you cybermonkey s able to find coupon code for carter products? $179 seems like an expensive upgrade for a $500 bandsaw
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


A new Wood Slicer blade from Highland Woodworking has solved every performance problem I've ever had with my 14" Rikon and its guide bearings SUCK.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interesting Scotty. I do keep pretty new supercut blades on it. Resawsawing was a complete waste before then.

The adjustment for the Shopfox bearings is a joke. The carter may well be an "upgrade' for my particular saw. But, you guys are probably right. It might not even fix my issues.


----------



## lysdexic

Plus the Woodslicer blades are only $29.99. Cheaper than the Carter "upgrade" and that is what i would try first. But I am pretty much an imbecile.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats it doing on ya Red? Just drifting like a bastage or what?


----------



## putty

I sold my old Jet 14" bandsaw on craigs list for 400.00 and put it towards a new laguna 14-12. it has ceramic guides that work great, they don't melt like the cool blocks on the jet, and with 1 3/4 hp it has plenty of umph that the jet did not have.

Something to consider if you are thinking of paying 179.00 for just a new set of guides.


----------



## Tugboater78

Went on a trip to Lowes for some lumber to fix a wooden playset that blew over and broke. And some picket fence. Kids seemed to enjoy the ride around the store…


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds fishy Red, but yeah…whatever I need to do. Just let me know where to send the $


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Whats it doing on ya Red? Just drifting like a bastage or what?
> 
> - chrisstef


Ya, Slips of the bearings pretty easy too.

Putty, that's what I'm thinking too. I'd be better off just upgrading someday. All the other bandsaws I've used, and liked, were bigger ones.


----------



## theoldfart

Tug, watch out. Those "things" on the bottom shelf can get both expensive and addictive!


----------



## duckmilk

Are you trying to sneak the kids out of Lowes? What did they do?

Who has fir at their local borg? All we have here (N TX) is yellow pine, but you have to do a lot of selection to avoid knots.


----------



## duckmilk

Sunday, we had some more rain so this afternoon, I spent about 3 hours killing fire ant mounds. We have some of the larger ants as well, but I consider them beneficial. The bhog fire ants though are just a pain and they will take over the other ants. They get into everything electrical and are as aggressive a cornered badger.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Are you trying to sneak the kids out of Lowes? What did they do?
> 
> Who has fir at their local borg? All we have here (N TX) is yellow pine, but you have to do a lot of selection to avoid knots.
> 
> - duckmilk


90% syp here, though you can catch 8' 4×4 in doug fir


----------



## duckmilk

We have 2×12's here which will give decent rift sawn wood if you cut out the center, but trying to avoid as many knots as possible, I have tried to hand plane those before.


----------



## jmartel

Made it home today. Figures I'd miss the first weekend since like October that has nice weather here in Seattle. I think there was a record low number of sunny days this winter (9 this year, and 6 of those the temperatures were only in the 30's)



> Who has fir at their local borg? All we have here (N TX) is yellow pine, but you have to do a lot of selection to avoid knots.
> 
> - duckmilk


We have fir, including clear vertical grain fir, hemlock, pine, mahogany, walnut, red oak, white oak, maple, birch, and poplar at the local Home Depot.


----------



## duckmilk

Jmart, is the clear vertical grain fir available in 2x material? Thinking bench top stuff.


----------



## jmartel

It is, but it's pricey. It ends up being about the same cost as Cherry or Sapele.


----------



## terryR

LOL @ fear of ducks.

Iron made and heat treated. Wedge shaped to fit. Took a shaving off my bench.










just needs a sharpening and facelift.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks J.

Nice Terry. Is this the one you are making the steel sides for? 
No need to fear this duck ;-) (unless there is only one beer left)


----------



## jmartel

Took the camera out on the way in to Seattle today since there wasn't a whole lot of clouds blocking the mountains. Shooting through dirty airplane glass, so not the greatest plus reflections.










Close up of Rainier poking out above the clouds.










And testing out the wide angle abilities of the new lens. Camera was pushed up against the glass, and both edges of the window are still in view.


----------



## shampeon

I hear this all the time, but it's really hard for me to believe that Home Depot carries mahogany and walnut. Nice plane shots, JMart.


----------



## TheFridge

Weird thread and responses 

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/214434#reply-3584650

Age: 35
Weight: 145
Sex: Yes please


----------



## bandit571

Witch's Brew has been applied, waiting for it to dry..









Top,,,,to get out of the glare picture..









And the rest of the Bedside Table

left the drawer open a bit, to let things dry better…


----------



## terryR

Duck, another plane.


----------



## terryR

Lovely, JWindowSeat!


----------



## woodcox

> Edit: just installed Blockads by neverads on iPhone. Wow. What a difference. So yeah. I ll blog it. Never been this fast before.
> 
> - TheFridge


Way betta. Thank you mang! No more temptations to trade up? from a very motional scot/swede to a russian.

Anyone care to divulge an online source for quality old timey hardware? Yesterday I tried the two stores for friggin slotted flat head anything and I was not surprised to leave empty handed. Beginning to loathe those places. You know where I'm at and they are importing mother lovin salt pellets! They both have two and four by Dfir on tap though. I've only seen cherry, red oak, alder, poplar, hemlock and an ish load of blue pine lately. Anyway, I ordered a small selection from Blacksmith Bolt n Rivet of Portland last night and should see it wed or thur. I had forgotten to try ace was the place and Marshall's industrial hardware. <what a hardware store used to and should be. A few of em in socal Tony if you get a hankering

Solid table work bandit.

A nurple wedge Terry?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Anyone care to divulge an online source for quality old timey hardware? Yesterday I tried the two stores for friggin slotted flat head anything and I was not surprised to leave empty handed. Beginning to loathe those places.
> 
> - woodcox


http://www.vintagehardware.com/vintage-hardware-by-type_cabinet-furniture.php?cat=541


----------



## Mosquito

Made an attempt to get the new bearings on the table saw arbor last night, and it didn't go well… with the calipers I'm reading .750" on the arbor, and .744" on the bore of the bearing. I know there is such thing as "interference fit", but that seems a bit much. It started digging into the arbor all the way around. Even stuck the arbor in the freezer for an hour, and hit the bearing with the heat gun before trying it as well. Going to try some new bearings from Accurate next, but failing that I'm not exactly sure what I'll do


----------



## bigblockyeti

0.006" is way too much on a joint not carrying any torque on a 0.750" shaft. 0.001" - 0.003" would be far more appropriate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Woodcox, Ace Hardware and to a lesser extent True Value Hardware, tend to have what I need in the way of hardware. Much better selection than the big box stores for sure.


----------



## Mosquito

> 0.006" is way too much on a joint not carrying any torque on a 0.750" shaft. 0.001" - 0.003" would be far more appropriate.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That's what I was thinking too. Trying to press it on to the arbor and it started to dig in so I stopped. Need to clean that up before I go any further.


----------



## jmartel

Super pricey, WC, but seems to be really high quality stuff. Solid brass.

http://www.horton-brasses.com/


----------



## terryR

Yes to a purple wedge. This has been my first attempt at chiseling the throat on a woodie. Not as clean as the next will be, so this plane is a prototype.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks kg, they have some nice things and I'll keep them in mind. I was looking for screws and lags n such. Blacksmith has a good selection with low minimums and I would like to find more vendors like them.

Thanks T, it's been awhile since I've made it in there.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Out of curiosity, have any of you guys seen this wood working video>


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Pretty new here so I have been doing my homework (reading EVERY FREAKING sick-0 post on this thread cause I saw it was 'homework' if you want to be part of the madness) & since us retired guys got nothing else to do-been catching up on the reality show that is this thread. You guys are my kind of sick-o's
anyway: 
BIL dropped these off the other day for repair:



























He insisted that I use walnut for the patches-but I think another species would match better-not my grips- anyway he will finish them off but the patch didn't come out too bad -lots of curves to match up on that one.

that is all - carry on


----------



## Mosquito

And this is why I didn't want to share until I actually had it… seller backed out on me. Apparently the second time he decided to keep it after having it sold now. (He told me he ended up keeping it after trying to sell it 2 years ago). Who knows, maybe it'll show back up on craigslist in another 2 years.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Damn, that's a Parks!

You are some kind of glutton for punishment, Mike… Welcome to the Show. Here's your first entry question: Crocs in the workshop, Yes or No?


----------



## AnthonyReed

A sounding for Mike's sexuality this early Smitty? Dang, you're candor is admirable.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Smitty, I was excited to be buying it and needless to say I am disappointed that he backed out. Not the first time a seller has pulled the rug out from under me, and probably won't be the last.


----------



## JayT

Sorry to hear the seller reneged on the deal, Mos. That would have been a sweet addition to your shop.

Mike, I'm not sure what to say. My condolences? Hope your pshrink enjoys the money from the extra sessions? Whatever, welcome to the insanity. You do have to answer Smitty's question before being granted full membership into the SotS thread, however. Just one of the initiation rites.

K-frame grips?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Damn, that s a Parks!
> 
> You are some kind of glutton for punishment, Mike… Welcome to the Show. Here s your first entry question: Crocs in the workshop, Yes or No?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I believe the correct answer is "Only if you are Rojo" otherwise the consensus opinion here is "No effin way" and on a side note, I have made it to April 2015 so far-I think it took me less time to read a 7 book Sword of Truth series


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Sorry to hear the seller reneged on the deal, Mos. That would have been a sweet addition to your shop.
> 
> Mike, I m not sure what to say. My condolences? Hope your pshrink enjoys the money from the extra sessions? Whatever, welcome to the insanity. You do have to answer Smitty s question before being granted full membership into the SotS thread, however. Just one of the initiation rites.
> 
> K-frame grips?
> 
> Smith Wesson I Believe
> - JayT


----------



## JayT

Yes, I knew they were S&W, just didn't know if they were off a K frame (38/357 sized medium frame) or N frame (44 mag large frame). They predate the L frame, for sure.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Yes, I knew they were S&W, just didn t know if they were off a K frame (38/357 sized medium frame) or N frame (44 mag). They predate the L frame, for sure.
> 
> - JayT


BIL has so many weapons that I am not sure what these are off of - would guess it's off of a 38/357 frame-don't think he has 44 mag in his personal arsenal


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeah Smitty, I was excited to be buying it and needless to say I am disappointed that he backed out. Not the first time a seller has pulled the rug out from under me, and probably won t be the last.
> 
> - Mosquito


That stinks big time! I nearly had that happen to me on a 14" band saw (nothing special, just what I happened to be looking for) a couple months ago. Apparently I was third in line, the first guy flaked and the husband called me, the wife called #2, I was there first with cash in hand an hearing of he ordeal I felt a little bad for #2, but not bad enough to walk away from the deal.


----------



## chrisstef

I thought they were a wooden version of the thigh master.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I believe the correct answer is "Only if you are Rojo" otherwise the consensus opinion here is "No effin way"
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


You are correct, Sir! 

I have no further questions.


----------



## Mosquito

> That stinks big time! I nearly had that happen to me on a 14" band saw (nothing special, just what I happened to be looking for) a couple months ago. Apparently I was third in line, the first guy flaked and the husband called me, the wife called #2, I was there first with cash in hand an hearing of he ordeal I felt a little bad for #2, but not bad enough to walk away from the deal.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I had similar with my bandsaw… except I was #2 and #1 turned out to be a scammer. Seller offered it to just me first, but the price went up almost 20%


----------



## Brit

Welcome to the madhouse Mike. Top marks for wading through all the previous posts.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> I thought they were a wooden version of the thigh master.
> 
> - chrisstef


Picking thru the splinters on the thighs with that style (not a bad thought there - I can use my front teeth for that ma'am (since thigh masters are normally a lady thing of course)


----------



## TheFridge

Mike, you can only wear crocs if they are in your team colors and your wear socks with them.

Don't know how I started in the middle of the sword of truth series with the omen machine but it was pretty good. It felt like I was missing things as I read it. Didn't realize it till the end. You want a long series? Try The Malazan Book of the Fallen. 10 in series and 10 side stories so far. If you like that genre Free the Darkness by Kade Kel is just pure rawness beginning to end. Thank god for kindle.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Mike, you can only wear crocs if they are in your team colors and your wear socks with them.
> 
> Don t know how I started in the middle of the sword of truth series with the omen machine but it was pretty good. It felt like I was missing things as I read it. Didn t realize it till the end. You want a long series? Try The Malazan Book of the Fallen. 10 in series and 10 side stories so far. If you like that genre Free the Darkness by Kade Kel is just pure rawness beginning to end. Thank god for kindle.
> 
> - TheFridge


Thanks for the titles Fridge-wife is still waiting for me to start the Wheel of Time epic also by Jordan-she was reading it and found out he had died before he completed it and another author (Sanderson) completed it for him.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I heard that was a good one. The same will probably happen to George R R Martin.


----------



## jmartel

> The same will probably happen to George R R Martin.
> 
> - TheFridge


HBO is already finishing the series for him while he's still alive.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> The same will probably happen to George R R Martin.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> HBO is already finishing the series for him while he s still alive.
> 
> - jmartel


And HBO doesn't even care if he wrote that episode yet-they will make something up on the fly-quit watching that after the first year would rather read the books someday

BTW Jmart- nice Triumph-old British rider here (finally broke down and sold my 65 BSA 650 Hornet about a year ago. That model was once the .ish in flat track racing lots of fun


----------



## Brit

I need to vent.

RANT ON:
So as you guys know I like photography. About a month ago I decided to treat myself to a really nice professional grade tripod. We're talking about £560 here. When you buy high-end tripods, you tend to buy three items, the legs, the ball-head and the plate that fixes to the bottom of your camera. I ordered the legs and the plate from amazon.co.uk and they came in about a week. However I ordered the ball-head from an established photographic ebay retailer. Estimated delivery said 4 days. The listing said 10 available / 2 sold. So I paid my £263 and 1 month on I still haven't received the goods. I have contacted them twice now through ebay and they haven't replied to either message. After I sent the first email I followed it up with a phone call. Spoke to the guy who said that they order them from the UK distributor and they normally get them the next day and send them on to their customers. This time though, the UK distributor didn't have the item in stock. What hacks me off is 1) Lack of pro-active communication on their part and 2) the listing is still running on ebay saying there are 10 available which I now know to be total bollocks.

I don't want to request a refund yet because they were selling it for a good price and after my phone call they offered a further 10% discount, but currently I have two of the three parts of my tripod which I can't use without the third part.

FUGGING BARSTEWARDS. I FART IN THEIR GENERAL DIRECTION.

Thanks. I feel better now.
RANT OFF.


----------



## TheFridge

Tiny brained wipers of other people's bottoms…

I believe he gave hbo the basic storyline just in case. It was probably like pulling teeth. Yeah they probably don't care anyway. I sure don't remember renly being queer.


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit just sprung his first chub since 1996 hearing all that fairytale book talk up there ^^^. My precious.

Sucks andy.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Mike, you can only wear crocs if they are in your team colors and your wear socks with them.
> 
> Don t know how I started in the middle of the sword of truth series with the omen machine but it was pretty good. It felt like I was missing things as I read it. Didn t realize it till the end. You want a long series? Try The Malazan Book of the Fallen. 10 in series and 10 side stories so far. If you like that genre Free the Darkness by Kade Kel is just pure rawness beginning to end. Thank god for kindle.
> 
> - TheFridge


Wizards first rule.. you started on the downhill alide of the series imho.. i havent red the last 3 or maybe 4…

Malazan series is good


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Yes, I knew they were S&W, just didn t know if they were off a K frame (38/357 sized medium frame) or N frame (44 mag). They predate the L frame, for sure.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> BIL has so many weapons that I am not sure what these are off of - would guess it s off of a 38/357 frame-don t think he has 44 mag in his personal arsenal
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


correciion: spoke to BIL tonight and they are N frame grips


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry about the mortiser Mos, that really hurts 

Mike, you must be sick-O as well to read all this stuff.

Rant on Andy. Is that the only option for a ball-head? I would have requested my money back, but that is just me.
(Thought of several remarks to make there, but decided otherwise)


----------



## TheFridge

Yes. Malazan is great. I could recommend books like that for days and days. SM Stirling has some great stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

Hey Mike, two more years to go - get cracking

Mos, sorry brother. I've had a craigslister pull out on me early, too. To say it leaves you unsatisfied is an understatement. Also, stop dicking around and call Lynne. Just read her the numbers on the bearings and she'll get you squared away.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, Andy, Im having a hard time wraping my head around the mounting plate being that much cash. I coulds see how the legs could be featured up to that sort of price point, and maybe even the ball, but the mounting plate? Regardless of my lack of comprehension, that eBay seller is hot breath over a ripe turd.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I believe the correct answer is "Only if you are Rojo"
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


Somehow that made my night.



> Bandit just sprung his first chub since 1996 hearing all that fairytale book talk up there ^^^. My precious.
> 
> - chrisstef


Wait, No….that did.


----------



## bandit571

The way is shut..
It was made by those who are dead…...


----------



## Tugboater78

Wheel of time is good, if you can slog through the first book , many i have referred it to seem to have that problem. i started and have reread the series probbly 14x, since book 2 was released ( reread to refresh memory as each new book came out, many things are said and done waaay early in the series that you never think about till it pops back up in a later book..) Brandon Sanderson finished what was to be, in Jordans own words, the last book. He had all Robert Jordan's notes and guidence before he died. Also Jordans wife, who was his main editor, helped. Ended up being 3 big books, so well written you would barely notice that Jordan didnt write them.

Sanderson has some good series as well. The Mistborn Trilogy and 2 books, so far, that fast forward you 100 years after. And The Stormlight Archive, which he should have book 3 in print within the next year. Both are great fantasy series, not to mention his other works, which are good just not on same level imho.

Yes i read, A LOT, of sci-fi and fantasy…


----------



## Brit

> Also, Andy, Im having a hard time wraping my head around the mounting plate being that much cash. I coulds see how the legs could be featured up to that sort of price point, and maybe even the ball, but the mounting plate? Regardless of my lack of comprehension, that eBay seller is hot breath over a ripe turd.
> 
> - ToddJB


The mounting plate wasn't that expensive Todd, only £16.99. The engineering excellence (which is superb I might add) is in the legs and the ball-head and that is what you're paying for.


----------



## Tugboater78

The Magic of Recluse by L.E Modessit

Another set of books i would recommend, a series written like a history. The main characters rarely stretch between books. The books are not written in chronological order which could throw a person off. The first book roughly starts in middle of timeline, and you go back and forth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for the troubles Andy. I read it as you paid 263 quid for the plate as well. Is the discount that you are being given on the just the £17 or on the full amount? I'm assuming it must be a discount on the entire package somehow or you'd tell them to suck it and find another source for the plate.


----------



## bobasaurus

Heck yes, anything Sanderson is the best.



> Wheel of time is good, if you can slog through the first book , many i have referred it to seem to have that problem. i started and have reread the series probbly 14x, since book 2 was released ( reread to refresh memory as each new book came out, many things are said and done waaay early in the series that you never think about till it pops back up in a later book..) Brandon Sanderson finished what was to be, in Jordans own words, the last book. He had all Robert Jordan s notes and guidence before he died. Also Jordans wife, who was his main editor, helped. Ended up being 3 big books, so well written you would barely notice that Jordan didnt write them.
> 
> Sanderson has some good series as well. The Mistborn Trilogy and 2 books, so far, that fast forward you 100 years after. And The Stormlight Archive, which he should have book 3 in print within the next year. Both are great fantasy series, not to mention his other works, which are good just not on same level imho.
> 
> Yes i read, A LOT, of sci-fi and fantasy…
> 
> - Tugboater78


----------



## JayT

Sci-fi books & high-end camera stuff. I'm totally lost. Can we please get a conversation going about things I understand? Like baseball, maybe. Baseball season is here!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Just got my Area 51s season tickets JayT. If you come out this summer we can go to a game or 3.


----------



## JayT

Not planning on a Vegas trip this year, Paul. Possibly next year for work

I am trying to talk the wife into a March vacation in Arizona next year for spring training.


----------



## jmartel

> Sci-fi books & high-end camera stuff. I m totally lost. Can we please get a conversation going about things I understand? Like baseball, maybe. Baseball season is here!
> 
> - JayT


Speaking of, how's that lens I sent you working out? Have the chance to use it yet?


----------



## JayT

Have not had a chance to do anything with it, yet. Too much travelling and then caught some kind of bug that is currently kicking my butt and don't feel like doing anything at all.

Hoping to start playing this weekend, like taking several pictures of the same object while manually controlling one aspect and having the others done automatically to see what the differences are and how that one setting affects the picture. Then later do the same with a different setting.

Any advice on which to start with?


----------



## jmartel

If you are taking photos of something stationary, start with Aperture. Wide aperture (low f-stop number) means less of the photo is in focus, and allows more light in. Smaller aperture means more of the photo is in focus, but you have to decrease shutter speed or increase ISO to get the same level of brightness.

For most of my land based stuff, I typically just leave it in Aperture priority mode (A mode on the camera) and pick as low of an ISO as I can get. The exception being action stuff like air shows/motorsports/etc. Underwater I do all manual mode. Night time I do all manual mode.


----------



## Slyy

Bandit chub and bandit feet?!? I feel I missed out on a lot this last week!

Mos sucks on that pull out that's a very beautiful machine too. I loathe and love Craigslist on a regular basis for just such reasons.

Fridge, I just got that iPhone Adblocker you recommended: LJ's is actually useable on Safari now! Thanks dude, I think my colon also works more smoothly now.

Nice top Todd.

Terry I hope your DT's don't disappear, that's a ton of work.

All this Bandsaw talk got me thinking:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sassy.


----------



## DanKrager

That is one beautiful machine!

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Jake!

Since your guys can't even dig one 16" x 100' trench in 2 days…. odds are all 3 trenches won't done by this Friday. Please let me know when your guys will feel like getting it done for me so we can move forward

Send me this email, copy your project manager on it, and then ask me why I'm screaming at you when I call you even after I brought in one of two electric excavators in the state. I lost my mind on this mf'er. Be a man and don't hide behind your keyboard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't take any ish Stef.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Go back with TNT, have all trenches done in < 1 sec! Any environmental concerns necessitating an electric excavator can fall on the shoulders of the keyboard cowboy since he's repriortized speed over delicacy.


----------



## bandit571

I think this is about done..









Posted as a Project. Took the table outside, for a bit better lighting….dang tree casts a shadow….









Not too bad, for $30 in BORG Pine?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looking good bandit, what brand of poly did you go with?


----------



## bandit571

Just Minwax Poly Gloss….have been using that since the early 80s…


----------



## TheFridge

Will have to try some Sanderson

Kevin J Anderson: saga of seven suns
Brent weeks: the lightbringer 
Ben Hale: the second draeken war, warsworn trilogy (epic)
Anthony Ryan: the ravens shadow & Draconis memoria
Joe Abercrombie: the first law trilogy
Marc Alan edelheit: anything
E William brown: the Daniel black series (perverted and dark)
Mark Lawrence: the broken empire trilogy, the red queens war trilogy 
Scott lynch: gentlemen bastards
James a Moore: seven forges
Edward w Robertson: breakers, the cycle of arawn, the cycle of galand 
High howey: wool, sand, beacon 23 and a crapload of interesting short stories
Jc stout, sm stirling, Michael Sullivan, on and on.

Can't go wrong with any of these really.


----------



## bobasaurus

Lightbringer was great, I read that through recently. I just downloaded the first book of the first law yesterday. Gentlemen bastards was great. I'll have to try the rest, you have good taste Fridge (except for Malazan, I hated that series for some reason).


----------



## Brit

> Sorry for the troubles Andy. I read it as you paid 263 quid for the plate as well. Is the discount that you are being given on the just the £17 or on the full amount? I m assuming it must be a discount on the entire package somehow or you d tell them to suck it and find another source for the plate.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I only bought the ball-head form the ebay seller Tony which cost £263. They gave me a 10% discount on that amount. The plate and the legs were bought from amazon.co.uk as a separate purchase which went through without hassle. My gripe really is just that they haven't communicated any information to me at all about the delay and even though the item is obviously not available until the UK distributor gets more stock from China, the seller's ebay listing still says there are 10 available. That's just wrong as far as I'm concerned. I have no doubt that it will eventually arrive, so I'm going to wait it out for a bit longer.


----------



## Buckethead

Whoah. What a save. 


> Bandit chub and bandit feet?!? I feel I missed out on a lot this last week!
> 
> Mos sucks on that pull out that s a very beautiful machine too. I loathe and love Craigslist on a regular basis for just such reasons.
> 
> Fridge, I just got that iPhone Adblocker you recommended: LJ s is actually useable on Safari now! Thanks dude, I think my colon also works more smoothly now.
> 
> Nice top Todd.
> 
> Terry I hope your DT s don t disappear, that s a ton of work.
> 
> All this Bandsaw talk got me thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Slyy


----------



## Slyy

Fridge Kevin's Anderson's saga is good but a bit sappy at times.

I'd HIGHLY recommend James S.A. Corey's The Expanse its a superb set so far, with two more yet to be released.


----------



## Tugboater78

Storms blew this playset down at a friends last week.




































We can build him better..













































Couple pictures wont post, oh well.. storms just rolled in, and i go catch a boat in the AM. Guess i will finish it in a few weeks.









This is what it is supposed to look like…

All in a days work, not too bad for running on an hour of sleep…


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

K. Fed? Bro?


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job on the restoration Jake.

Be careful out there Tug.

Books? You guys must be bored.

Been visiting with Auggie on the phone the last few days. He promises he will jump back in here soon and post a few things he has been making.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Nice job on the restoration Jake.
> 
> Be careful out there Tug.
> 
> Books? You guys must be bored.
> 
> Been visiting with Auggie on the phone the last few days. He promises he will jump back in here soon and post a few things he has been making.
> 
> - duckmilk


Hes been busy, if hisFB is any indication.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Flay. Not Fed.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

In my doctoral thesis research which is the reading of this entire thread, somewhere in the year 2014, I believe, a conversation of the inherent dangers/advantages of RAS's was ongoing and I thought I would share this little pic of one of my "Oh SHII*ttt" moments this past winter. Going out in an ice cold garage to 'Just trim a little of the side of this piece of south american hardwood' and this was the result:



















When that sucker hit that 2×4 after the saw blade grabbed it and launched it-the THUNK was impressive. Needless to say, glad that it hit solid wood and not drilled thru me or a wall or anything else. RAS now gone lol and upgraded to new Hitachi 12 inch dual bevel CM saw.

live and learn I guess


----------



## TheFridge

> Lightbringer was great, I read that through recently. I just downloaded the first book of the first law yesterday. Gentlemen bastards was great. I ll have to try the rest, you have good taste Fridge (except for Malazan, I hated that series for some reason).
> 
> - bobasaurus


Yes. Can't wait for the next. The end of the last was awesome.

Say one thing about Logan nine fingers say he's carried a bad mofo wallet. Abercrombies half a king trilogy is pretty damn good as well.

Yes. I'm still wondering if there will be a 4th.

Malazan, yeah. Love or hate. I can breeze through the wordy stuff because the battles make it worth it. I found the end to be worthy. The side stories are great. Especially night of knives and dancers lament.



> Fridge Kevin s Anderson s saga is good but a bit sappy at times.
> 
> I d HIGHLY recommend James S.A. Corey s The Expanse its a superb set so far, with two more yet to be released.
> 
> - Slyy


As long as it's not twilight or hunger games sappy I'm good  the old lady roped me into those. I was neck deep before I realized what the story was really about. And It has to be horrible for men of to finish.

Forgot Patrick Rothfuss kingkiller chronicles. Dude can write.

If I recommended anything in the genre it would be Kade Kel's Free the Darkness. It's a binge book because it doesn't stop.

Next would be Ben Hale's the second draeken war series. Epic.

I haven't even gotten to the zombie or post apocalyptic ones


----------



## bandit571

Haven't had the time to just sit around reading a book….in a LONG time.


----------



## jmartel

Framing done in the bathroom. Washer-Dryer combo machine goes in the far side, toilet in the middle, tub/shower in the closest bay. Lavatory across on the right side.










Next up is running drain lines so I can have a washer/dryer again.


----------



## Slyy

Nice JHygine!


----------



## woodcox

Hope it was a good show T. The minion wants me to crank blood in the cut when it plays. I came home to her screaming no sleep till brklyn recently, she's way cooler than I was at five. We are so ready for Incubus in August, can't wait!

Tug, when you finish, you'll get dibs on the slide. This time don't panic when you get stuck and topple it trying free your bad self. Solid work so far, those kids will be stoked to have it back up to snuffaluffagus.

Jake, your shop's arn'senal is becoming so choice. What's next on the list?

Lags or screw it?


















For the aprons here.









I first wanted to just plug n hide the hardware but, then I thought it wouldn't be bad to show it. The black oxide is too dark and will be stripped off. Either decision could be blued or something? Square washers are an idea but, I'd be a little nervous they'd spin and scratch if they weren't counter bored flush. The screws are #9s and winning over here.

Also, someone against my reccomend is having me do this to their PT crusher. 









I know, right? It's not even the turbo model.

Holy shat, Mike! A ras did that? What's the motor under there? That's a great idea for workbench ballast Ima try it!


----------



## bigblockyeti

What's wrong with the PT, other than being a Chrysler product of course?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> ...
> 
> Holy shat, Mike! A ras did that? What s the motor under there? That s a great idea for workbench ballast Ima try it!
> 
> - woodcox


yes-the blade grabbed the cut-off is my guess and it dropped into the slot on the fence and shot it out away from me luckily-that motor is just some old small block 305 from a truck of my brother that I replaced for him. My garage is a disaster of debris from all my motor swapping/rebuilding days. I have a couple 327's and some old Muncie 4 speeds and if anybody interested the frame and body of a 1930 Model A Tudor sedan that I haven't ever finished.


----------



## Tim457

> In my doctoral thesis research which is the reading of this entire thread, somewhere in the year 2014, I believe, a conversation of the inherent dangers/advantages of RAS s was ongoing and I thought I would share this little pic of one of my "Oh SHII*ttt" moments this past winter. Going out in an ice cold garage to Just trim a little of the side of this piece of south american hardwood and this was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


Holy sht, Mike, that's crazy. I'm also a little concerned about your sanity after reading this whole thread. If you sell off all those car parts you'll have enough to fund your new hand tool obsession.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I have a couple 327 s and some old Muncie 4 speeds and if anybody interested the frame and body of a 1930 Model A Tudor sedan that I haven t ever finished.
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


Sounds like the makings of a kit car to me. A healthy 327 backed by an M-22 would be a lot of fun in a model A!


----------



## woodcox

Yeti, head gasket. Their radiators are low hangers and get busted up easily. Neons are also prone.


----------



## chrisstef

Head gasket on a PT loser cruiser. Send that pig to the boneyard.


----------



## Brit

You can keep all this make believe Sci-fi book nonsense. This is the book you need to send you to sleep without dreaming of monsters.










I can't seem to get past the first two pages of the Foreward without dropping off.


----------



## jmartel

Had a friend that owns a 3D printer print me up a center finder jig. Figured it would be more accurate than making one since my drill press sucks. Just need to add the pins to connect everything.










Have a few more things that I'm having printed, though not woodworking related like this was. 2 things for my underwater camera setup, for instance.


----------



## JayT

Well, jglow, you'll not have to worry about losing that jig on the workbench.

Andy, you got stef all hot and bothered with that title, thinking it was about the gay bar scene in Oslo. Then he read the subtitle.


----------



## chrisstef

Is that where I know you from JayT? I swore those Lee jeans looked familiar.


----------



## JayT

Sorry, stef, I've never been to Norway, you have the haunts to yourself, there. Those cold countries produce too much shrinkage and that hinders the opportunities.


----------



## chrisstef

We all know you gotta stick your thumb in your butt just to make it pop out. It aint got nothing o do with the cold.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice JProgress!

K Flay put on an excellent show Woodcox, thanks. Progressive tot you have on your hands.


----------



## terryR

I tried to tell you guys 3D printers would change the way we work wood. Cannot wait to have one that prints wood fibers…

Iron sharpened. Nice shavings made, but the trhoat is still too small to eject them. Wanted to start with the traditional shaping, but somehow lost track of toe and heel, and rounded over the wrong end. Doh!


----------



## Brit

Jstraightdownthemiddle - That will be easy to see in your toolbox. Do they come in pink. I'd like to get one for Stef.


----------



## Tim457

J3dprinter, looks slick, I'll take one in black or walnut tone, kthanks.

Andy that book may be a really useful sleep aid, but I'm not sure that makes it a good read. I've got lots of boring books for sleep.


----------



## chrisstef

books such as "Andy's Sex Life" ? ^


----------



## bigblockyeti

Speaking of laying pipe, how goes the electric excavator trench digging project?


----------



## chrisstef

We'll be done this afternoon or early tomorrow morning. Plumber had well over 100' and 2 tie ins as of first thing this morning. There was no reason he couldn't get his work started and fallen in line right behind us. The more I talked with the guys, the more I got the feeling that this guy is a clown. There hasn't been an excavation job we've done where the plumber didn't start prior to us finishing excavation.

Ill tell ya whats going to happen is we're gonna pull off site and the plumbers going to realize he laid it out wrong, needs something deeper, or needs more cutting done and we wont be there to do anything about it. Eff em all.


----------



## woodcox

> Head gasket on a PT loser cruiser. Send that pig to the boneyard.
> 
> - chrisstef


Believe me, I spoke up.

I mentioned to my salesman that needed him to find a machined straight edge to check then block for warp. My owner went out to his truck to bring back a crusty carpenters square. "Um..yeah, I need some thing a little closer to tolerance". Bless his heart.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Yeti, head gasket. Their radiators are low hangers and get busted up easily. Neons are also prone.
> 
> - woodcox


Surprised i havent blown a head gasket on my SRT neon.. but it has fairly low miles for a 2005 model.. 42,xxx. I give it hell like it had twice that though..


----------



## jmartel

Wife's roommate from college has a PT Cruiser. Awful bucket of bolts that should have never been assembled.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stef, sound like a great opportunity for a side job, tell the guy $1000/hr. and good luck finding someone else with an electric excavator to do the work.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Surprised i havent blown a head gasket on my SRT neon.. but it has fairly low miles for a 2005 model.. 42,xxx. I give it hell like it had twice that though..
> 
> - Tugboater78


I remember when the SRT came out, they made very minor changes to the cooling passages that resulted in nearly 50% more coolant flow. Combined with piston cooling oil jets it made for a cooler running motor until tuners started jacking up the boost pressure to find the weak parts real quick!


----------



## ToddJB

Two of my neighbors are rocking PTs - one convertible, the other with ghost flames


----------



## woodcox

> Two of my neighbors are rocking PTs - one convertible, the other with ghost flames
> 
> - ToddJB


I've noticed those who own them are a lot alike, peculiar. Kinda like the rockers with primer paint jobs thing. Don't get me started on the Prius crowd. Auto manufacturers definitely know their demographics.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmmm, just looked out my window here…saw a LARGE bird flying over the tree tops…..with a white head and tail…..Second time this week I have seen a Bald Eagle flying around…..

Soooo, what is worse…a PT or those HHRs running around on the streets?


----------



## bigblockyeti

PT is worse, at least gobernment motors made the HHR available as a small work vehicle that got decent mileage.


----------



## Brit

Terry - It might be even more comfortable like that.


> books such as "Andy s Sex Life" ? ^
> 
> - chrisstef


Sex is alright Stef, but there's nothing like the real thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Tonight


----------



## chrisstef

Very cool place to see a show fart. Seen one there when my buddys sister was singing with an all female zepplin cover band.


----------



## jmartel

Had a contractor out today to get a quote on a new shop. Hopefully it all works out and the quote isnt too crazy.


----------



## chrisstef

You gettin any ballparks jmart? $40/sq? 60/sq?


----------



## theoldfart

Show's outstanding, they still got it. Bayou music rules.


----------



## jmartel

Not yet. But I told him when he asked about budget for keeping it to about $27-28k including demo. 24'x32'x10', single garage door, single entry door, 4" slab, hardiplank siding, and 100amp subpanel installed. Demo (and labor in general, and everything else) is stupid expensive on the island, but I'd prefer to not do it myself if I don't have to.


----------



## chrisstef

Id think youre right there with a number. About $40/sq. That hardiplank is cheddar but will last forever. Good luck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I can understand your desire to have someone else take care of the demo and some of the other peripherals but based on the previous discussion about a Subaru and crotch rocket demo team, I'm leaning a little more toward you doing it. Especially given your photographic ability, you could easily recoup any losses with the sale of the pictures!


----------



## duckmilk

^ Ha

Good luck Jmart. The concrete slab is what is (in my opinion) expensive here.


----------



## jmartel

Yeti, it's a lesbaru. Not really great at pulling anything other than another girl's hair.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

What I really wanted for my birfday was a lotioned up shot of bandit's feet…..but a bourbon will do.


----------



## chrisstef

I just threw up ^


----------



## bandit571

Be VERY careful WHAT you ask for, Sectionhand….


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, Bandit sounds like Foghorn Leghorn… "you are about to exceed the limits of my medication!" I thought that was one of FL's better lines.









DanK


----------



## bandit571

This be the "meds" needed..









Have enough of it, and it will look as blurry as that picture…


----------



## Tugboater78

Gluck on the shop redo jmart, thinking of getting quotes for a 20×24 in my back yard done. But need to find a bigger house, or attempt to add on to current
. Decisions decisions..

Rollin. . . .rollin. . . .rollin on the river.. shes a hot one and the gale force winds we have had ll day given us 4-6 ft swells… which is crazy.

80+ degrees wednesday, and got my first layer of suntan going on…

Today building tow with coal bits,freezing rain and snow pelting me all afternoon with the crazy winds…

Then i hear someone has possibly started ww3, i already wanna go home lol…


----------



## putty

TOF got post number 60000


----------



## theoldfart

Wow, I missed that. What'd I win?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yew!!! For concert season Kevin! Glad it was a great show!

I concur fully with Yeti, pull it down JDestructionInYourWake.


----------



## Tim457

Pull it down with video or we may have to vote you off the (crazy) island. Too good an opportunity to miss. Will be sweet for you to have a new shop though. I have all the faith you'll make better use of it than most.


----------



## ToddJB

He won't do it,Tim. He's frightened.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Todd, how's it going over there?


----------



## Brit

Over where? Where you at Todd? How's the new job going?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Over there, at his new job / renewed trajectory.


----------



## ToddJB

Things are going. Still hard to say. I'm truly trying to figure out how to do my job. I say truly because we're all new. My VP only has a week on me here. Apparently the previous sales team was "poisoning the well" so they fired all of them and decided to rebuild the team from scratch. So no product knowledge, no process, no existing internal relationship. Starting from scratch. So still getting my footing.

Starting in with my buddies last night on the DP.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ruffians.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, got a package from our Birthday Boy Red Ogre yesterday. Rifflers and a couple nice chunks of but.

And a choo choo hat for the Jack


----------



## theoldfart

"nice chunks of but"

Really, that's some relationship "boys"!

Edit, fine looking son Todd.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red sent both my grandson and I hats.

I think he's getting advertising commission for every hat he gives out.


----------



## KelvinGrove

New plan.

1. Home equity loan to do siding, doors, windows, and flooring.
2. Sell current house
3. Pay off all loans (the only thing we owe is the house and we are at 57% equity before the HEL.)
4. Build shop in MIL's back yard
5. Move in with MIL (she is getting to the point where she needs the help)
6. Put all other proceeds of the sale in the bank
7. Get a part time job making enough to continue contributions to the IRA for the next 7 years
8. Tell current boss to go pound sand
9. Wife (age 50) continues to work till 60 cashing up teacher's retirement.

Any flaws in that guys?


----------



## jmartel

> New plan.
> 
> *5. Move in with MIL *
> 
> Any flaws in that guys?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I spy one.


----------



## Brit

Red knows a thing or two about customer service.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, it appears that android is now suffering from the side ways picture woes you iphone boys have known and loved.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> New plan.
> 
> *5. Move in with MIL *
> 
> Any flaws in that guys?
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> I spy one.
> 
> - jmartel


Considered that. Not sure it would be much of an issue and I grew up in a culture where the old folks live with the kids. My dad's sister and her husband lived with my grandmother and took care of her till she died. In return, they got the house which was, in turned, passed down to my cousin when they cared for my Aunt. And my mother lived with the ex- and I for about 2 years before she passed.

And at the rate things are going, I am afraid MIL won't be around long. The chance for wife to spend time with her mom would be priceless.


----------



## Brit

Testing rotation issue


----------



## Brit

Yep, its fugged.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here you go Todd:


















Speaking of rotation issues, my Galaxy s5 just stopped auto-rotating and nothing seems to resolve the issue. I really did not want to buy a new phone yet. The s8 is out on the 21st, is there a case to be made that code is introduced to stymie old phones to promote sales of new models or is it just that my tinfoil hat fell off?


----------



## ToddJB

Tony, not a case to be made, that's exactly what they do. It's done usually A - through updates you download, or B - the number of charges on the phone/laptop

I picked up the S7 a couple months. I'm pleased with it, but this camera issue is new. Seems to only happen when I post to LJs


----------



## jmartel

It more has to do with the way the site is set up rather than the phone. It doesn't recognize the code embedded in the file data that it should be landscape orientation rather than portrait.

Tony, I'd tough it out for 2 weeks if you want the new phone. Auto-rotating isn't the end of the world so long as the phone still works.


----------



## AnthonyReed

To post straight from the phone Todd you have to edit the picture; rotate it, save it off, upload the modified picture to the site. It save in the "studio" section of your gallery.

Thanks JMart, that's my plan.

Although I'm not happy about having to dish out $720 on a phone upgrade when I was still content with my old one.


----------



## ToddJB

.... says the guy who won't pull a building down with his compact SUV


----------



## JayT

Great, Tony, now you've got me paranoid that my S5 is going to fail soon. I'm of the same mind, why spend the money to upgrade if you are perfectly happy with your current phone?


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're a much better person than I JayT, your phone will be fine.


----------



## JayT

If that's the criteria for a phone failing, stef and Fridge would have to buy new ones every day or two.


----------



## ToddJB

What plan are you on that you have to buy the phone outright upfront?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Planned (or programmed) obsolescence, gotta love it! Next it'll be the li-ion tool batteries that change format every life span.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not on a plan. Verizon is my carrier.


----------



## ToddJB

Verizon is my carrier too. What's this "no plan" you speak of? Didn't know that was an option.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is $45 ($53 with taxes/fee) monthly, 3g data. Maybe called a "prepaid" plan?


----------



## jmartel

> Verizon is my carrier too. What s this "no plan" you speak of? Didn t know that was an option.
> 
> - ToddJB


You can be on a carrier without a contract if you either A) Pay for the phone in full (no subsidized price) or b) go through your contract period and don't upgrade your phone.

Similar to renting where after the rental period is over, it typically goes to month-to-month.

If you don't care about having the latest phone, you can buy the previous model on craigslist pretty cheap and do option A. Androids go for a lot cheaper on CL than iPhones do. I did that for a while until I got a phone plan free through work.


----------



## JayT

So, stef, whatcha think about this?


----------



## Hammerthumb

> It is $45 ($53 with taxes/fee) monthly, 3g data. Maybe called a "prepaid" plan?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Tony uses a burn phone. That way the ladies have a hard time tracking him down.


----------



## Brit

I just set up a new S7 yesterday. Nothing wrong with my previous Galaxy but I get the phone free through work and they allow you to get a new one every two years, so I did. I'm lucky because it doesn't cost me a penny to have a mobile phone.


----------



## 489tad

Todd I missed the post that you found a job. Best of luck to you!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Just gotta love living in NEOhio this time of year-nice overnight blast of snow to remind you that warm weather is just around the corner (somewhere in USA anyway)


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Oh yeah I forgot for you non-retired LJ's-IT'S FRIDAY. Party on for the week-end


----------



## duckmilk

Happy birfday Red


----------



## chrisstef

Reds bday? Holla.

Busy damn day. Too busy for a friday imo.

JayT - i like it a lot. My uconn-centric view sees it as a lifeline to our program. We're slippin in hoops. Our fist losing season in 30 years. We saw 3 transfers, a decommit and a fired coach all ready this off season. Attendance waay down. No ones excited to see tulane, tulsa and east carolina. Bringing in the preseason #6 shockers immediately boosts attendance, boosts rpi and hopefully brings in more money from tournament appearances.

Our end goal is P5. Next chance of realignment is 2026. We all know its football that will get us there. I think we got the ship off the rocks and will turn it around but its gonna take time. All of the next 8 years. The only way we stay relevant is hoops. 111 games in a row for the girls has propped us up for the last 3 years thankfully. The men have sucked during that time. I think adding wichita st really helps out by giving legit competition aside from cincy and smu. Memphis and temple are comin along but not fast enough. Its a purely a basketball move. Id like to try and add vcu in the near future too.


----------



## bandit571

Birthday? Thought he merely crawled out, from under a Railroad Tie….


----------



## ToddJB

When you go for a bike ride but the neighbors just had dirt delivered.


----------



## ShaneA

http://www.irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?id=21043&ind=50

Tony, where are you at? If no one bids on lot #75…scoop that ish up and we can splt it. : )


----------



## chrisstef

Am i missing the dillski or somethin in the pic of lot 75 Shane?

Dirt. Todd's kids. Just natural. Love it.

Whiskey. Master's replay. House is quiet. Ahhh.


----------



## ShaneA

You gotta look thru the pics. Tons of expensive hardware, hinges, screws, bits. Under the radar stuff. Those Soss hinges are $$$


----------



## chrisstef

Wheres that load of cherry btw?


----------



## ShaneA

Lol, still in the warehouse at work. I am more of a buyer than actual woodworker, per se.


----------



## chrisstef

Are you benchless? Build a bench. You gotta be able to beat me and fart in duration.

I couldnt imagine playing augusta.


----------



## jmartel

Found a decent sized spider last night. Decided to take a photo before the wife made me kill it.


----------



## ShaneA

I have what might be described as a bench. Tripled up MDF layered top, Fir legs. Un level, unflat, beat to sheet. Built it when I first started WW'ing. Has a small vise, doubles as an outfeed…but very, very unglorious. Its quite sad really.


----------



## chrisstef

Burn it jmart. With fire.

So get the cherry and build a bench. Pee you double ess why. Lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Fart and duration in the same sentence, must be a typo!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I just threw up ^
> 
> - chrisstef


After years on this thread you created….we're even.

Going to a beer making party. Trying to resist another hobby.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre finally catchin on big guy. Im proud of you. We'll make a man out of you yet.


----------



## CL810

Fixed



> New plan.
> 
> 8. Tell current boss to go pound sand
> 8a. Woodwork
> 8b. Play lots of golf.
> 9. Wife (age 50) continues to work till *65* cashing up teacher s retireme
> Any flaws in that guys?


- KelvinGrove
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mosquito

Added one for metal/acrylic to not get that crap all over the one for wood. Came with 2 non original motors and a nifty air pump (for a breathing mask, interestingly enough).


----------



## ToddJB

Wowzers Mos, you're shop will not be triffled with when you get it up and running. I'm kinda jelly.

Top on and secured.










B&A










Now just need to figure out what to do with all this ish


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Todd. I'm in desperate need of small parts organizers.

Got the drain lines in for the washer/dryer tonight. Tomorrow I'll run the supply lines to their final spots and then I can finally have laundry again and get the machine out of the living room.

Picked up this combo machine about a month ago. Washer and dryer in one, and the dryer works via a heat pump. Didn't have the space for side by side machines, and the wife is too short for stackable machines (5'1" on a good day), so we ended up with this. Each load takes longer (3 1/2 hrs ish from the first 2 loads we did), but it just means we start it before bed.


----------



## ToddJB

Woah, never heard of such a thing.


----------



## jmartel

It's currently the only full-sized one on the market here in the US. There's a couple other models that are the smaller dishwasher-sized ones that they have in Europe. I think Whirlpool is coming out with one later this year, but I wasn't able to wait long enough for it.

It's pretty neat. The 2 loads we did seemed to work just fine. Would have been nice to have side by side units, but this gives us way more space to work with.


----------



## Brit

We've had those in Europe for years now. Like you say the only disadvantage is that you can't be washing the next load while you're drying the first load. Not really a problem when there is only two of you, but it might be a consideration when you've got three kids.

BTW - I covet Todd's cabinet. I week to go and I'll be building my own one. Mine won't be as deep and I'll have more cupboards than drawers. It won't be anything fancy, just functional. Can't wait!


----------



## Tim457

Redwood City is near San Fran, Shane. Not that much farther from you than him.

Stef wants a load.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"6. Put all other proceeds of the sale in the bank" - There are much better places to put it to work than throwing it in the bank Kelvin.

Shane, Redwood City is 330 miles away.

LoL! @ Dirt pile bike ride. Your spuds are coolness. Nice improvement on the bench, well done Todd. (that's a lot of files)

Happy birthday Red.

Right on Mos!

That is a hell of a long cycle JBrutalWait. Congrats on starting to get the space functional again; ton of work you've done. Thanks for the updates and please let us know your opinion on the 2in1 washer unit.

"*It won't be anything fancy*, just functional." - I'm calling bull******************** on that statement. You've demonstrated your caliber of work enough to make that fallacy glaring.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tim I hope your not in the office this morning too.


----------



## TheFridge

Work sucks. Cherry is nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great step up in shop decor and overall functionality, Todd. Well done!


----------



## bandit571

JLaundry: We have a Whirlpool version…









It will get clothes almost dry….but, we still needed a dryer..


----------



## jmartel

We didn't have problems with clothes not being dry. It all depends the standpipe height, apparently. I'm installing mine lower than the standard 42", and plan on putting the machine up on a stand as well which should help.


----------



## jmartel

Brought 7 trees home today. With any luck we'll get some fruit out of them in a couple years. Apples, plums, cherries, and peaches.


----------



## woodcox

Any deer on the island, jmart?

When my old man built his place he lost about 3k in trees and such feeding Bambi n friends. Spent another 2k replanting a few years later when he sold the place, lol.


----------



## jmartel

Yes, however I haven't seen any near our place and our yard is completely fenced in. So it shouldn't be a big problem.

Apparently our neighbors to the rear have cows. I don't exactly live in rural farmland here…


----------



## Mosquito

We've got plenty of deer at our place, and we're fairly "in the city" lol We used to have a lot of hostas, but between the deer and rabbits those stay pretty well trimmed back to the ground…

Got the 2nd set of new bearings, this time from accurate bearings and they measured .7485" bore, and fit the 3/4" arbor tight enough to need a pipe on the inner race to get them in place, but not having to put excessive swing behind the mallet. Me happy. Also got the table saw all put back together and it runs MUCH better. Though once I get the splitter for it, I'll have to adjust the arbor a bit. It ended up 1/16" off, so the blade is about 1/2 width off from where the splitter would be.

Haven't gotten any paneling on the ceiling done yet today, though, as a result of it.


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do list about done for today..









She bought a new Gazebo…so I had to do the work putting it together and adding the top. Lots of ladder work.


----------



## bobasaurus

Your bench is looking great, Todd.


----------



## putty

Don't plant them too deep Jfarmer

Plant it high it, will hit the sky
plant it low, it wont grow

I planted a pecan too deep and after 5 years it was about the same size. They say where the top roots are should be level with the ground


----------



## duckmilk

Nice everything Todd. Work, bench top, kids pictures--cool!

Jmart, happy planting! Dig a slightly larger hole and be sure to pack the tree roots in well and loosen the roots beforehand. We had some oaks planted for us 3 years ago and they didn't open up the roots. Three have fallen over so far  What kind of apple did you get?
Deer jump fences. Those look like Guernsey milk cows from the picture, maybe Jersey. They don't jump well 

That oughta make your feet swell up Bandit.

Oh, great old arn shots guys


----------



## jmartel

5/7 are in. I'll do the 2 apple trees tomorrow. Gotta run the water lines for the washer tonight still. 8' spacing, Apples are going in between the lone peach and the row of the plums/cherries. Plan on keeping them around 6-7' tall rather than letting them grow fully to 15' or so.










In addition to the cows, the neighbors have 5-10 goats, sheep, and ducks. Probably chickens somewhere, but chickens are very commonly kept here so that's not too crazy. If we didn't travel a lot, we'd probably have some chickens.



> Don t plant them too deep Jfarmer
> 
> Plant it high it, will hit the sky
> plant it low, it wont grow
> 
> I planted a pecan too deep and after 5 years it was about the same size. They say where the top roots are should be level with the ground
> 
> - putty


Holes were about 3x the diameter of the pot at 48" around. Planted them at the recommended depth, keeping the grafting point ~3" above ground. Then water, then mulched. With any luck, we'll start getting fruit in 2 years. I picked up some mason bees today as well.



> Jmart, happy planting! Dig a slightly larger hole and be sure to pack the tree roots in well and loosen the roots beforehand. We had some oaks planted for us 3 years ago and they didn t open up the roots. Three have fallen over so far  What kind of apple did you get?
> Deer jump fences. Those look like Guernsey milk cows from the picture, maybe Jersey. They don t jump well
> 
> - duckmilk


Apples:
Honeycrisp
Beni Shogun Fuji - Was going to get Pink Lady, but they were all out.

Cherries:
Bing - Was going to get Rainier, but they were out.
Black Gold

Plums:
Shiro
Beauty

Peaches:
Frost

Next year I plan on picking up Pink Lady Apples, Rainier Cherries, Kiwis, and probably a few more.

All the roots were loosened up beforehand. Took the trees out of the pots, spread roots out, and dumped the soil from the pot in first before putting the tree in and back-filling. Mulch was kept away from the trunk of the tree as is recommended.


----------



## woodcox

My mom has that same gazebo, bandit.

She's the one that told me to put ten dollar plants in hundred dollar holes. She was right. Now I want Kiwi.

Nice work Todd.


----------



## bandit571

The instructions to assemble that gazebo? Left a lot of details out…..was a PITA to assemble, seemed like I was building it in reverse from what I normally do. Inserts for the bolts? some where good, and a couple stripped right out.

Neighbor has a small apple tree, most of it overhangs my fence…makes mowing the yard "interesting" sometimes….apples are somewhere between golf ball and handball in size….and always full of worms..


----------



## terryR

Cows make excellent neighbors! Yard looks great, JMulch.

Shavings just jumping outta this guy now. And I'm feeling much better about the shaping.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thanks for the support and advice. Back to plan A, fight the 102 mile round trip to work for another 6 years, 8 months, 21 days. Not that I am counting.

And FWIW, the saying that people don't leave jobs, they leave supervisors is true.


----------



## ToddJB

ODB eat your friggin heart out - oh and RIP






And thanks for the compliments dudes. I like it.


----------



## chrisstef

The shaolin is deeply rooted in that boy. Bring the ruckus Jack.


----------



## Mosquito

I remember someone saying I should record the next time I drag the snowmobile trailer back to the shop, so I did today 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moJzwZUVE​


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I feel another rabbit hole coming on with this home brewing. Thought of you guys as my buddy brewed his triple Hop IPA. My beer had one bag of hops….his had 12.










I don't think I'll ever be part of the super Hoppy beer movement in the US. I prefer Pilsners, Kolsch, Saizons….

Check out the home keg setup. Temp controlled chest freezer with 4 taps. Don't think I'll get that nutty.


----------



## jmartel

Back in business with the Washer/Dryer combo.










Red, if it makes you feel any better, buddy of mine from school got so into homebrewing that he ended up quitting his job and opening a brewery in Virginia Beach. Apparently it's working out well for him because he's doing crazy amounts of business now.

Not really big on the super-hoppy beers, either. Though I do really like Elysian Field's Space Dust. That's a good super hoppy beer.


----------



## TheFridge

If I was a dryer I'd do your appliance J.

Cherry end grain curlies. Good times.


----------



## TheFridge

> First time user? Depends on how much these fellows say you NEED to spend..meh
> Then the high dollar stuff from WoodRiver, Lee Valley, L-N……Mostly more "Bling" and a lot more cash
> 
> Learn to tune and sharpen the plane, it will do you more good than just opening a fancy box.
> 
> Now, I ll turn this over to the LV and L-N sales guys……
> 
> - bandit571


Stef you might get your wish 

I'm teetering right now


----------



## ToddJB

As I hear from the other room, "I NEEEEEEEDDDD SOOAAPPPPP!!!"


----------



## duckmilk

Adorable


----------



## Buckethead

Nice, Todd.

I played w a bit of cherry today as well, fridge. As many know, I'm a badass. A wood guru. The master of wood. I'm not waiting for a >$1k bandsaw ima resaw this cherry by hand: 








Pull saw did a nice job staying on my line. God I'm good. I'm just gonna stick with this pull saw its going so well. WAIT WHATS GOING ON??? I'd better forget this thin kerf fantasy and grab a panel saw:








Well let's hope my cockiness didn't cost me too much thickness or book matched symmetry. Nah. I'm good. I got this. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHH








I'm an idiot. This is planed down to 1/2". Another 1/8th to go.


----------



## chrisstef

Better than my last attempt by miles bucket. Nice lumbah.

Kids are hilarious, todd. The other day N busted in on mama showering. "Mom, your (both fingers pointing to his chest) are huuuge."


----------



## bobasaurus

Looks like she's ready to attack. If I saw that in my bathroom, I would fear for my life  .



> As I hear from the other room, "I NEEEEEEEDDDD SOOAAPPPPP!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Been there, certainly done that, Bucket. Resawing by hand is no picnic, it tests a panel saw to it's limits. And it's why so much attention gets paid to kerfing planes. Deeper the kerf, better the tracking.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heh….the resaw looks like the stuff from my bandsaw;-0


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I don't even bother trying to resaw wood by hand. I know it won't end up well.

Finished planting the last of the trees today. Did a bunch of much needed vehicle maintenance. Car got new oil & tire rotation, wife's scooter got oil change, my bike got a new tire put on and I put my old exhaust back on. And I finally mowed the grass after having the house for 4 months. The little $330 Toro mower hardly even bogged down. I'm impressed with it. Front yard + yard area between house and outbuilding took about an hour total. Not as bad as I was expecting. The area behind the outbuilding where the trees are is probably another 45 min, but I plan on getting rid of a lot of that grass.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm making one of those Patio cooler jobbers. All reclaimed materials….. Smitty style.

Check out my *********************************** stencil job. Just printed several emblems and cut out strategically. 



























I'll touch it up a bit. Then sand lightly to fade it. Need it to look old. Good fun.


----------



## Tugboater78

Towboatin… a little rant here.

So as of last trip, my chief engineer got himself moved into the steersman program (pilot/captain training) thats cool and all. I need to do that myself with my growing physical ailments.

This trip his replacement gets on..

Has been on the river 3 years..

Most don't move into my position (assistant engineer) in that amount of time. I felt lucky to do it in 2 years, almost 12 years ago.

I had to get out of bed last night to show my "superior" how to fuel up the boat and do a couple routine maintence things…

[comment removed by admin]

Literal slap in the facewith the saying " its more about WHO you know, than WHAT you know"


----------



## Brit

Bucket - Did you learn anything that will help you do a better job next time? Where do you think you went wrong?


----------



## chrisstef

Probably right around the time Bucket said "i dont need no stinkin bandsaw" things went south.

Im diggin the cooler red.

Thats weak tugger. Id be puttin dude through the ringer after that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tug, I feel your pain on the whole who you know thing. One place I worked (not for long) had a 23 year old plant manager, not because he was bright (or qualified) but because he's the only one who would work for 1/3 the market rate and be a good yes man for the top brass states away. I later found out the maintenance manager was a convicted drug trafficker. They finally got someone to serve as HR, that guy just married into the family and had zero training others than being a former EMT.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, we've had similar shower encounters.

Stencil is looking good, Rojo

Nice job, Bucket.

Tug, I'm not a ladder climber. I feel your pain. Are you stuck with this guy from here on out?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Stef, we ve had similar shower encounters.
> 
> Stencil is looking good, Rojo
> 
> Nice job, Bucket.
> 
> Tug, I m not a ladder climber. I feel your pain. Are you stuck with this guy from here on out?
> 
> - ToddJB


For the time being, yes, and to be honeat he aint to bad, just dont like how so many slide right past the hoops most of us have to jump through. Fella wants to be in our other division(compay has 2 divisions, 2 offices), which he will probably be first to get to move when there is an opening.

Guess i should note that if i had become a father at 16, he would be of the correct age to be my son…
Not that i even know his mom… but yeah..


----------



## Buckethead

> Bucket - Did you learn anything that will help you do a better job next time? Where do you think you went wrong?
> 
> - Brit


 I think it would have been a more acceptable end result had I reached for the panel saw much sooner. All the bad spots were created by the pull saw. A kerfing plane and a frame saw seem like worthwhile projects if I'm going to resaw by hand.

Stef: nailed it.


----------



## Tim457

I also had a humbling experience when resawing by hand the first time. Still it was cool to do.

Todd, that's hilarious. That's what you get for teaching them to climb.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Anybody looking for a 15" Grizzly in NE Ohio here's one on clist

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/6081723938.html

I think single phase 240-out of my garage power band


----------



## terryR

Yeah, we need to have a group kerfplane build. Seems to be the hot thing. Maybe it would even help my bandsaw?

Todd, get those kids helmets and good lights. And kneepads.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, it helps with my (underpowered, bad block'd, poorly tracking) bandsaw when I use it to resaw. And that's only on boards that are 6" wide.


----------



## Mosquito

> Anybody looking for a 15" Grizzly in NE Ohio here s one on clist
> 
> https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/6081723938.html
> 
> I think single phase 240-out of my garage power band
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


Man, I wish planers that size were in that price range out here… 15" planes like that usually seem to get listed for $900-$1200 depending on who put their name on it


----------



## woodcox

Bhog the couch. I need some shop time! A story in pictures.








That's ma bench top. Ish! The flag came later.








Moving on.








''Clock your screws with the grain'' he said. Double ish! Now I know why nonya spoke up. Little brace didn't even flinch.








I'll take my lumps.








Back to the couch where I belong. Poser, I say. Poser!


----------



## Brit

That sucks Woodie, but rest assured we've all done it.










Truth is, it ain't you and it ain't your brace. Screws and bolts just ain't what they used to be.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you all for the weekend reading material! Love you guys, mean it.

Dang Woodcox, that made me mad and I was only looking at the pictures. Slick little bit you have there, what's it called? Also will the dowel glue-in only offer end grain for the replacement screw ?


----------



## ToddJB

Sucks, WC

Andy, do you have a bench build that I'm not aware of?


----------



## chrisstef

Woodcox squeeze it to make isht fit.


----------



## JayT

That's what you get for being OCD about clocked screws.


----------



## TheFridge

> That s what you get for being OCD about clocked screws.
> 
> - JayT


I hear that. We put all our receptacle and switch plate screws up and down. Most helpers try to get that extra 1/4 turn and crack my damn plates.


----------



## DanKrager

The secret to clocking screws in wood is to sneak up on it. A proper pilot hole helps a lot. Dry wood does compress, but not suddenly. Drive the screw to resistance under the head and if backing a few degrees to the clock isn't acceptable, ease it to resistance (like TSA agent feelies) and let it sit for a day. Next day, back up and run for another 30°. Rinse and repeat until clocked.
I prefer a good lube like paraffin on the threads into a good tapered pilot hole for old fashioned slotted screws. If If the fit turns out to be tight, then a drop of mineral oil makes things a lot more workable. Yes, a brace has TREMENDOUS torque!
I know, Stef has probably done all these things.
I've cracked my share of switch plates.
DanK


----------



## JayT




----------



## Brit

Boycott them. 1 billion has been wiped off their share price so far. I would guess it will end up costing them a whole lot more by the time their ticket sales take a hit. Stupid arseholes! I hope the guy sues the pants off them.


----------



## Brit

> Sucks, WC
> 
> Andy, do you have a bench build that I m not aware of?
> 
> - ToddJB


Haven't we talked abut this already? When I moved into my workshop, I bought a cheap £200 bench until I have the time/money to build the bench I really want. It is a piece of crap, but a step up from my old Workmate at least.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was wondering the same thing as Todd, and went back into Andy's projects just to be sure he didn't sneak a bench build past me… There was a really cool coffee scoop I missed, but no bench.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't remember that conversation, Andy, but that's not to say we didn't discuss it. But that begs the question why are you installing the guarder screws on a bench you bought?


----------



## Brit

I bought it new Todd and it came flat-packed. I just had to glue/screw it together and install the vises.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah! At least it wasn't Ikea style where it was all allen key with misaligned pre-drilled holes.


----------



## Brit

> I was wondering the same thing as Todd, and went back into Andy s projects just to be sure he didn t sneak a bench build past me… There was a really cool coffee scoop I missed, but no bench.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'll tell you one thing, when I do build my bench it will just appear one day in my project photos. I pontificate enough without you lot adding to my uncertainty during the build. )


----------



## woodcox

Tony, that is a straight plug cutter. There are also tapered plug cutters that can be used on scrap. Once drilled, the tapered plug can be flipped over to cover counter bored hardware to hide them.

Yes, it will be end grain for the screw to purchase and hopefully the only one! I had to turn the 1/2" dowel down on the lathe to fill the 7/16" hole the cutter left. Could I drill into the leg and dowel horizontally to fill with a larger dowel and provide side grain for the screw to hold properly? This could be a relatively hidden repair if I start from the inside under the bench and not punch through all the way?

lol stef! After the audible bhogs, that was the the first thing I thought of that could have prevented it!

JayT, I know right? I do stuff like this on the constant, but I learn so much in the process Also, a partial reason I've never posted my work bench as a project. I was just dry fitting to see it on it's feet and now look where my impatient arse is at.

I'm going to refer to these as the DanK years. I sure hope your posts can be catalogued. Invaluable insight, thank you, Sir!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you WC!

+1 DanK is an incredible font of information, which needs to be cataloged (no "u"; I'm not British).


----------



## woodcox

Lol T. But, to put my breadth of education into perspective, I just learnt the other day that making ends meet had nothing to do with sinue.


----------



## Mosquito

if a bench isn't done until finish is applied, then mine still isn't done yet either lol I haven't glued anything together on mine except for the leg laminations. None of the joinery is glued, but that was as designed to make it somewhat portable.


----------



## Brit

> Thank you WC!
> 
> ...which needs to be cataloged (no "u"; I m not British).
> 
> - AnthonyReed


yeah but…oh I can't be bothered.


----------



## Tim457

> Boycott them. 1 billion has been wiped off their share price so far. I would guess it will end up costing them a whole lot more by the time their ticket sales take a hit. Stupid arseholes! I hope the guy sues the pants off them.
> 
> - Brit


I agree, as I've read so far they wanted to bump 4 people so some employees could fly. But they waited until people were already boarded and didn't want to get off. After offering $1,000 and a hotel and no one took it, instead of offering more until it was worth it to someone, they decided forcing someone off was a better idea. Instead of costing them a few thousand dollars per seat, it's cost billions. And the worst part is the CEO defended the decision.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ ... can't be bothered.


----------



## chrisstef

82 degrees here today


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah, that's nice!


----------



## Hammerthumb

74 degrees here. No wind for a change. That will end tonight.

I hate the wind!


----------



## jmartel

> - JayT


----------



## Brit

Is that story trending in the US like it is the rest of the world or are the news channels scared of pissing off one of the biggest US carriers?


----------



## Mosquito

Oh it's everywhere Andy…


----------



## terryR

82 here, Stef!

For woodcox,










In the plane's mouth.

Luckily, I was able to pull it out from the top.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Is that story trending in the US like it is the rest of the world or are the news channels scared of pissing off one of the biggest US carriers?
> 
> - Brit


A "Passenger's Bill of Rights" has been talked about for years now, and this incident has fueled the fire. It is everywhere on the news, with all kinds of comments (PC crowd, SJWs, anti-Big Business, etc. etc.). United did an awful job handling that one. What's the value of that seat now, right?


----------



## jmartel

> Is that story trending in the US like it is the rest of the world or are the news channels scared of pissing off one of the biggest US carriers?
> 
> - Brit


Of course it's trending here. United Airlines is one of the bottom of the barrel companies here. They have a horrible reputation and deserve all of it. American Airlines isn't quite as bad, but still pretty terrible.


----------



## ToddJB

Everyone cares on social media, but how many will care when it comes to buying tickets? I presume not nearly as many. Everyone I know complains about the the cost of flights and fees, and shops for 3 things: total price, time of flight, and direct or layover.


----------



## jmartel

I generally pick Alaska, Southwest, and Delta in that order. Haven't taken Jet Blue, but I've heard good things. I won't fly on United, period. And if I pick the flights, I won't fly on American, either.


----------



## JayT

> Everyone cares on social media, but how many will care when it comes to buying tickets? I presume not nearly as many. Everyone I know complains about the the cost of flights and fees, and shops for 3 things: total price, time of flight, and direct or layover.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep. Three of the worst flying experiences of my life have all been on United and I now avoid them if at all possible. Yet, there have been a couple times since that it just wasn't possible. If it's just a matter of a small amount of money difference, I'll spend to get on a different airline, but sometimes the only schedule that works is United. And I realize I'm in the minority-most people just buy the cheapest flight that will get them there in a reasonable amount of time.

I've come to prefer Delta or Southwest, but don't always have the option. In my area American and United have the most flights, so you are frequently stuck with bad or worse. I will say that both are better on average than Spirit-I had to use them once for work and that was two times too many.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sometimes with business travel folks don't get much of a choice.

Looks like I'm flying United to Denver for a class next month. At least I might get to meet some of my internet boyfriends.

Gettin there…


----------



## woodcox

I awoke last week all locked up and in severe pain between my shoulder blades. I don't go to the docs for much but I knew it was serious and needed to be checked out. It's been a manageable pain for the past couple years. I sleep so deep and will stay in a messed up configuration causing my neck to get all jacked up. My first time at the chiropractor to find out it's all kinds of wonky back there and no less than 28 visits to straighten me out. My deductible is huge, like 3300 through the wife's policy so this, 1400 will be outa pocket. She works for the largest insurance company in the world mind you. Cost seems a small price to pay to be in better shape but, I'm more concerned with the projected effectiveness of treatment. I was doin ok today until I got cracked back into alignment. Have any of you gone and followed through with this type of thing to feel better? Spinal in particular. I'm game for the commitment but I expect the results the doc said are reachable through his treatments.

Sorry for the juju, Terry. Cool that it wasn't detrimental to the plane and easily retrievable.

Nice work with the porch chiller Red.


----------



## DanKrager

WC, the only medical experience I have is making their computers work. But I had an experience I think I've shared here before. Carrying 100# x 10' long iron pipe down a steep ravine wall, I slipped, twisted and the inertia of the pipe prevented my shoulders from catching up to my hips. In short, I thought I had broken my back and with help made it to the truck. $600 in chiropractor fees didn't do any good at all. I could tell he was not getting at the problem, just sucking money. I was getting ready to make my own device when I found Spineworx on the web. It had already been invented, tried, and trued. $35 with shipping got me one. One five minute session…POP (momentary white flash pain) and all the pain was gone and I could move freely. Another five minutes next day finished the job and I've been fine since. Well, the six weeks wasted on the bone cracker left permanent nerve damage in my feet and legs. If you've no other issues, like bone spurs, degenerated discs (read their fine print) etc., it works. There are three of my friends who can tell similar stories.

DanK


----------



## Mike54Ohio

I agree w/Dan K-not a big fan on the old back crackers scary stuff and I know some swear by em but a lot swear at em too. my 2cents

on a sadder rock and roll note for you old guys out there RIP J Geils:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2017/04/11/j-geils-1980s-j-geils-band-found-dead-his-groton-mass-home/100350664/


----------



## bobasaurus

> Sometimes with business travel folks don t get much of a choice.
> 
> Looks like I m flying United to Denver for a class next month. At least I might get to meet some of my internet boyfriends.
> 
> Gettin there…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


What class are you taking, Red?


----------



## lysdexic

If the chiropractor is asking you to pay up front for a package deal - walk away.

A LOT of my patients swear by their chiropractor. Good for them. If it works, it works. However, I do not really understand what they do from a structural/anatomic standpoint. Just yesterday I had a patient tell me that the chiropractor told them their rib was dislocated and they have had in popped back in multiple times. WTF - ribs don't dislocate without major trauma and, if so, your are probably in a world of hurt and in the ICU. But whatever. I don't say anything. I hear weird stuff every day.

I'll admit that traditional, allopathic medicine pretty much sucks when it comes to treating spine and myofascial pain. However, I prefer a physical therapist to a chiropractor. And time. Your family MD or friendly Orthopaedic surgeon will probably be some help but not a lot.

If you go to a chiropractor and it helps. Awesome. But I am leary of the package deals that I hear about.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats what i was gonna say ^


----------



## bandit571

Never had much relief from the Bone Crackers…...one time, it lasted a week, next time…I barely got to the car to drive home.

Doubt they could help with my ailments….Spinal Stenosis Lumbar, and Spinal Stenosis in the neck. 40+ years driving forklifts and such. You take a pounding.

walk-about today…paid $5 for Rusty & Krusty Sargent made thing..









1951 Dunlap #3…..took just over an hour…









Didn't take all that long to sharpen..









Still don't have any "Handyman" planes in the shop…


----------



## lysdexic

...and don't rule out a massage therapist. They are cheap - relatively.


----------



## jmartel

> ...and don t rule out a massage therapist. They are cheap - relatively.
> 
> - lysdexic


Until you start adding on the "extras".


----------



## TheFridge

> Still don t have any "Handyman" planes in the shop…
> 
> - bandit571


24 hours of peace and you're at it again. For shame.


----------



## woodcox

Thank you all for the input! There was is no way I would have paid up front for it, I was aware of the schtick and knew better. 50 a pop n shock is doable and only a couple blocks away. Seeing my X-rays scared me a little. I'm willing to give him a chance but, I will keep my options open while exploring what works for me. I'm gathering that there is a lot I can do for myself here and time will tell.

I had to slowly follow an 80 year old guy into the place and he was literally dancing on his way back through the reception a few minutes later, thanking the girls again saying he'd be back as soon lost his step. Lol.


----------



## Brit

> ...and don t rule out a massage therapist. They are cheap - relatively.
> 
> - lysdexic


I'll second that. I once did some consultancy work in Thailand and one day, completely out of the blue, the CEO came up to me and said "I must take you for a massage before you go home". He said there were three floors at the establishment he had in mind and the nicest girls were at the top. Beer and football were also included in the cost which was cheap at twice the price.


----------



## woodcox

I've heard about dem bois on the first floor, Andy. Straight to the top I hope

Nothing to see here.








In hindsight, easy fridge my eyes are up here, the dowel from last night was a waste of glue and it got completely wasted away during the "fix".


----------



## bandit571

My little Rehab Shop gets a decent restoration, and I'm not allowed to talk about it?

Merely noting that the latest restore was NOT one those planes…...

Guess I'll go back to building shop furniture….have a saw til to build, anyway…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Spent the last two days in a meeting in Nashville so just catching up.

As for United, they are on my list of "won't do business with under any circumstances". The list, FWIW includes Lowes, Sears, and U-Haul.

Anyway, United has had bad customer service for a looooong time. Check this out with 17 million 
views.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And the things I learn just sitting in this dingy bar…. clocking screws…who would have thought?


----------



## Tim457

As far as I know, there is a little bit of what chiropractors do that is legit, but any of that a doctor that went to a D.O. school would do better and safer. The problem with chiropractors is they don't mind claiming all sorts of wild stuff that their manipulations will cure. They also don't know when to stop to avoid causing more problems.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> What class are you taking, Red?
> 
> - bobasaurus


It's a logistics/problem solving dealy. I'd rather do a woodworking class.

Actually, the first two days are in Cheyenne. It occurred to me that I will be at the same community college I was at 13 years ago for new hire conductor training. Full circle

Chiro's- there is something to say for how your neck gets a kink (ie cant turn to one side). Your muscles will spasm and eventually correct it. But the neck cracky thing Chiro's do take care of it pretty quick. Not sure about most of the other claims.

But ya, traditional Medicine is terrible at treating myofascial pain. I've dealt with that in my thoraic back most of adulthood. Finally found some effective treatments, but it took years and a lot of wasted $.


----------



## duckmilk

> They also don t know when to stop to avoid causing more problems.
> 
> - Tim


I relate. I walked away from a chiropractor once with sore ribs…I went in for help with a stiff neck. Nevermore.

Anxious to see more of your patio cooler Red.


----------



## smitdog

Evening Gents!

Been down for a whole week with the worst flu I've ever had. I actually went to the doctor to make sure it wasn't something worse. I've never had to visit a doctor just for being "sick" before, but I seriously could hardly muster the strength to walk from the couch to the bathroom (which happened all too frequently!) and got hit with dizziness frequently too. It was so bad that I'm surprised I never fell over. Plus just as the flu was ending I got hit with a sinus infection. I can't win!

Chiropractors are like mechanics. You may have to wade through the worthless ones to get to a gem. I had TMJ for many years where my jaw would hurt so bad I couldn't hardly chew on one side of my mouth and it used to pop loudly all the time. I talked to a chiropractor about it when I was there for my ankle and he went and grabbed this like spring loaded puncher doodad, put it behind my jaw and made the thing go "pop". I barely felt anything, but I swear to you that I have never had any pain or popping since that day.


----------



## Buckethead

Chiropractors: lysdexic was being very diplomatic. They are useful insofar as they help you to remember to not use them. For services with verifiable results: patronize a hooker.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> For services with verifiable results: patronize a hooker.
> 
> - Buckethead


Phone number? Address? Intro for an appointment?


----------



## lysdexic

> Chiropractors: lysdexic was being very diplomatic. They are useful insofar as they help you to remember to not use them. For services with verifiable results: patronize a hooker.
> 
> - Buckethead


LOL - verifiable results like gonorrhea and syphilis? I cured my gonorrhea with some penicillin but do NOT make fun of my pet, frontal lobe spirochete


----------



## duckmilk

^ Treponema or Borrelia? Oh, wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## chrisstef

You guys just went above my joke grade. Had to google like 3 things. Lys has a lil weiner.


----------



## bandit571

About halfway done…









I'll be doing these in my sleep..


----------



## ToddJB

Never been to a chiropractor, and have only had two massages. Both times I felt way worse the next few days. But my bad is always in pain. I blame my footwear and lack of ever stretching.

Put a little work in tonight on the Pastor Press.


----------



## Tugboater78

Used to go to a chiropractor years ago, for minor back issues. Came out feeling pretty good, by time i drove the 20 miles home, back to norm.

Cant say if it helped or hindered my later back issues, but i was gently warned by my back surgeon after each of my surgeries. " i have nothing against chiropractors, they have thier uses, but you now can't afford to find who is good or not, by trial and error. I recommend avoiding that line of treatment." (May not be word for word, but pretty close)

Saw this a bit ago figured Mos needs to pick up his game…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, great setup for shaft polishing with a wood lathe. I've got a couple tubes from a Jet-lock fence that won't fit between the centers on my lathe, that looks like just the solution. Did you just use Scotch brite pads or something a little more aggressive?


----------



## ToddJB

I used a little of everything, Yeti. Scotchbrite for the gunk, a fine file for any pock marks, 220 to get through the heavy work, them I've got these polishing wheels for my angle grinder that smoothed all that out, then finished off with 320 and 400.

One thing to consider, I've never come a jet lock rail that wasn't bowed, so check them good before you do this. But I kept the speed way down.


----------



## Mosquito

That's a neat trick Todd. At first I thought that's an absolutely ridiculous tail stock lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm pretty sure they're straight, I rolled them across the top of the saw and didn't see anything that would indicate otherwise. I'll be sure to keep the speed under 2000rpm.


----------



## ToddJB

I mean, you don't want the process to take forever, just make sure you keep her under 6000rpm


----------



## Mike54Ohio

I see the Thursday doldrums have struck again. Well, when everybody pops back in, any help in id'ing the block planes in the pick would be great. I know that one is a 9&1/2 but just not sure on rest of em. Was over my bro's house helping on a project and took em out of his toolbox cause they need love and attention and I just couldn't stand seeing em neglected like that.










most of em are going in the evaporusterator pail for some treatment sessions and then lots of sharpening and looks like I need a couple knobs and one lever cap also. Not sure if the one with broken lever cap is actually a stanley or not-that's why I am coming to the one place I know I will get the straight dope-(not sensi of course)

thanks


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Here's a quick before after of a Stanley Defiance no 5 I picked up awhile back for cheap. I tried the Titebond on the sole rust removal on it and it worked pretty nice. Couldn't stand the red stain so I used some Fornbys refinisher on it and hit it with a quick overcoat of brown mahogany stain and shellac- Kinda dig the color now


----------



## bandit571

Looks good.

Round-over, without a router..









Needed two corners rounded over, for the saws' handles to rest on









Stanley No. 64 spokeshave, and a Millers Falls No.56B Low angle Block plane…









Clean-up with a bit of sandpaper. Til is now in the clamps..









Saw handle rest? 









Something like this…


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul mike. No gems but some goodies none the less.

Thursday whooped my ass.


----------



## Brit

> Thursday whooped my ass.
> 
> - chrisstef


Me too dude, but at least I've got the next 18 days off to recharge my batteries.


----------



## chrisstef

And now you can kiss what thursday just whooped.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thursday iz gone, with the wind…

2 more weeks…

Sigh


----------



## AnthonyReed

Me too.

Congratulations Andy!

Sorry tug.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Thursday iz gone, with the wind…
> 
> 2 more weeks…
> 
> Sigh
> - Tugboater78


Keep grinding 'em out Tug. You will get there. As for me Thursday sucked but now sitting on the porch drinking coffee at the start of a three day weekend, so it's all good. Just 6 years, 8 months, and 15 days till I can do this every morning.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Here s a quick before after of a Stanley Defiance no 5 I picked up awhile back for cheap. I tried the Titebond on the sole rust removal on it and it worked pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


The Titebond trick is pretty slick ain't it? Probably discovered by some guy saying "well crap, I just spilled glue all over that. Screw it, I'll clean it up later."


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mike54Ohio
> 
> The Titebond trick is pretty slick ain t it? Probably discovered by some guy saying "well crap, I just spilled glue all over that. Screw it, I ll clean it up later."
> 
> - KelvinGrove


No doubt Tim-and as you stated originally-MAKE sure you put a thick layer down or you will be scraping with a razor to remove the glue-with a thick layer of glue-that sucker peeled up in one piece front to back just like a beauty shop wax job that the LOML pays so much money for.


----------



## jmartel

Got some stuff in the mail to turn some pens yesterday. Figured it'd give me some practice on the lathe and it's quick enough that it doesn't take me away from working on the house long. Got the stink eye from the wife who wants the bathroom done by the end of the month (not happening, likely).


----------



## Mosquito

I have not yet tried the glue trick for rust, but my jointer tables may be a prime candidate for it once I get there…

Progress, 1/2 done


----------



## chrisstef

By year 6 in marriage that stink eye becomes permanent.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Mos. Did you buy the HF drywall lift?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Mos!


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Mos, that is going to be wonderful place to work.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm hoping so Shane lol

Todd, it's from Northern Tool & Equipment, and I bought it through craigslist, but I'm pretty sure all the cheap ones are the same, or at least 95% the same. They tend to go for $100-$150 on craigslist around here. I got it for $100, so I plan to just put it back on craigslist for the same. Free rental works for me


----------



## jmartel

Dang those are high ceilings, Mos.

Stef, so you're saying I only have 2 more weeks until it's permanent? Damn. Oh well, it was a good run while it lasted.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, I bought mine new at HF and with the coupons and whatnot I took a $5 loss when reselling - they're life and back savers


----------



## terryR

Beautiful, Mos. I'm jelly of your work.

Wasting time with rosewood in my old shop,


----------



## Mosquito

JMart, just under 10' (9' wall on 8" block)

I'd rather be working in the shop than on it at this point Terry, but glad it's at least moving again (and pretty well this winter)

Todd, I first thought about trying to rig something up to hold panels with the scaffolding since I already had that, but when this lift popped up for $100 I was done with that idea lol Probably could have made it work, but this is way easier. Especially working alone


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> By year 6 in marriage that stink eye becomes permanent.
> 
> - chrisstef


Fear not young grasshopper-after 40+ yrs-the ability to turn a blind eye to the stink eye is strong (Use the force)-the LOML has developed tremendous patience in waiting for me to 'get a round tuit' and the 'job jar' just gets replaced with a bigger container to hold all the things that I need to accomplish


----------



## woodcox

Ugh! The word has gotten out. This one needs everything but a head job so far. I finished the one in the foreground yesterday and it's purring nicely now. 









My repair is proper and out of sight. I'm a little scurred to start mortising for the stretcher. I'm sticking with the drawings to have the stretcher radiied? top and bottom to pass through the legs. Four holes in the legs at 82 degrees, then remove waste in between, like in the bottom pic of the drawing. I want do it by hand but, the drill press may get dusted off. 


















Beautiful work terry.

Get it done mos.


----------



## bobasaurus

Mos, that's going to be an awesome shop. Are you in a humid region requiring that moisture barrier? I did some research about it before drywalling my garage and decided against it for CO.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why a radiied stretcher? All other lines on the bench are crisp.


----------



## Mosquito

It's not constantly humid but it can be. I'm also in a cold climate where the vapor barrier is required if/when I want to pull a permit to have a heater installed


----------



## Tugboater78

Nowdayseverybodywannatalklikethwygotsomethintosaybutnothincomesoutwhentheymovethierlips justabunchofgibberishmofkrsactliketheyforgotaboitDre


----------



## Brit

Nice work Terry, Woodie and Mos.


----------



## woodcox

T. I'm not sure why it was done that way. I have no pics of the original bruderhoff bench, just following what Francis Cape drew. I had thought about doing a shouldered tenon and wedge keeping the stretcher crisp. The flat sided doweling for tension looks like a fun process and unusual. It has grown on me and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ToddJB

Used a drill for the mortise, maybe?


----------



## woodcox

Yes. Drill. I've never drilled off 90 degrees with a forstner bit before. I eye balled the 82 degree with the forstner and the spur looks like it will be ok if I really clamp it down good to the table. Gonna practice first, that's the nervous part.

I remember a blog post from lost art press recently on the subject but, I haven't found it yet. They were talking about the different type of brace bits for drilling at an angle that won't make a mess of the hole.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Three hour lawnmower ride. Time to porch sit and beer drink


----------



## Buckethead

Terry you are fast becoming a plane master. Gossamer and stuff.

Bandit blasting out dovetailed saw racks. Before long he's going to be doing that photogenic shop aesthetic and getting pedicures.

Erbuddy doin things and stuff whilst I toil away in the salt mine. Finna do something this weekend, even if it's just to ruin some more wood.


----------



## Tugboater78

Pantera fans?

Drum enthusists?

This guy crushes Domination…






Used to play decent drums, but never on this level..


----------



## chrisstef

Here tugger. Check out meytal cohen as well. Gal can wail.


----------



## DanKrager

Interesting about the moisture barrier, Mos. I had mine all pinned up nice but when the contractor came to hand the sheet rock, he highly recommended against it. His experience has been that it holds the little bit of moisture and creates problems for the sheet rock and wood. I used 2" Styrofoam because of the clearance for ventilation issue, so maybe that had something to do with it. If the insulation is good enough, a moisture barrier is not needed, unless some bureaucrat says it is.

DanK


----------



## Buckethead

Dan I'd add that if using a moisture/vapor barrier it should be outside the framing. Not really doable in an interior remodel.(not sure if that's the case here) Once did a rehab of a hotel where the sprinklers went off due to a fire in a single room. They had plastic just like in Mos' picture. It rotted much of the framing. It was great for me. Not so great for the owners and insurer. Framing could have been spared simply by removing the plastic.


----------



## Mosquito

Not in this climate bucket. In the winter it's warm on the inside, and there is a certain thickness of insulation between cold side (outside), and warm side (heated inside) before a vapor barrier. That's why the vapor barrier is on the inside up here. The thing that sucks is we get cold in the winter when we heat a lot but can still get extended periods of high heat and humidity in the summer when we air condition (not sure yet if I'll be doing air conditioning). So it's sort of a damned if you do damned if you don't situation in my eyes. This was most like an interior remodel, in that the garage was already built and is now just being finished.

But yes, it is required by code, so I did it. I taped up all the seams, and sealed and taped around all the electrical boxes and recessed lights. When I have the attic insulated they're also air sealing that as well. The vapor barrier, since I had to put it up anyway, is acting as an air sealer as much as I can. There's no vapor retarder on the outside. We'll see what happens I guess. I would have much rather left it with just the kraft face and installed the walls right over that, but again I'd rather have a heater lol


----------



## Tugboater78

> Here tugger. Check out meytal cohen as well. Gal can wail.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah she makes makes it look easy, too easy. Shes real good

Like josh's attitude though,










Who makin choo choo train noises?


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## AnthonyReed

Woodcox I see your point, thank you.

Were the bits you are thinking of called spoon bits?

Lee Valley offers them as do other places I imagine:


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... oh, and tax season better fuggin' end soon or people are going to start getting cut.


----------



## putty

> Dan I d add that if using a moisture/vapor barrier it should be outside the framing.


The only thing to be used outside the framing is a house wrap, like Tyvek or Typar. They have a permeability rating to let water vapor to flow through. Mos is right, Vapor barrier is always installed on the warm in winter side.

If you get into a situation with 2 vapor barriers (one on each side of the insulation) you will have serious mold and rotting problems.

There was a huge problem with houses with synthetic stucco, (EFIS) it sealed up the outside with no vapor permeability and with a correctly installed vapor barrier in the inside the vapor has nowhere to go and condensed in the walls. There were many expensive repairs and a lot of tear downs.

The only situation where you have the vapor barrier installed on the warm side would be a chilled wine closet/room inside a house.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

For those who enjoy my personal blogs. It's a heavy one. 
http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/2017/04/my-fatherless-days.html


----------



## bandit571

Meh..









Can't haul much in one of these….


----------



## chrisstef

Tug - you need to send that playlist back to 1999 homey.

Deep breaths T.

4.5 weeks until vaca. Im ready. Been ready.


----------



## Brit

Daddy's got wood. And so it begins….


----------



## chrisstef

I like your squeeze out. Daddy.

(I cringed)


----------



## Buckethead

> Not in this climate bucket. In the winter it s warm on the inside, and there is a certain thickness of insulation between cold side (outside), and warm side (heated inside) before a vapor barrier. That s why the vapor barrier is on the inside up here. The thing that sucks is we get cold in the winter when we heat a lot but can still get extended periods of high heat and humidity in the summer when we air condition (not sure yet if I ll be doing air conditioning). So it s sort of a damned if you do damned if you don t situation in my eyes. This was most like an interior remodel, in that the garage was already built and is now just being finished.
> 
> But yes, it is required by code, so I did it. I taped up all the seams, and sealed and taped around all the electrical boxes and recessed lights. When I have the attic insulated they re also air sealing that as well. The vapor barrier, since I had to put it up anyway, is acting as an air sealer as much as I can. There s no vapor retarder on the outside. We ll see what happens I guess. I would have much rather left it with just the kraft face and installed the walls right over that, but again I d rather have a heater lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Wow. Makes perfect sense. Obvs I've never built wood structures up north.


----------



## woodcox

> Woodcox I see your point, thank you.
> 
> Were the bits you are thinking of called spoon bits?
> 
> Lee Valley offers them as do other places.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I would like a set of those. I have yet to find the reference but, I want to say they were talking about bits with lead screws and maybe the spurs were the old style and inverted? to the edge. Idk.

Tests gave me confidence. Mdf backer held up with no blow out on the DP. Lucky guess on the distance between the holes. It's toight, like a tiger! 








Interesting. The distance at 82 degrees from radii edge to edge is only 1/64" or so difference than measured at 90 degrees on the stretcher. I have an awsome template now.

I routed the stretcher with a cheap round over bit. Sucker at WC recommended a $65 Freud bit to do it one pass! My "router table" was free with my trim router. It's deluxe. Trust me.

Ed. One of my mom's ex's has his own accounting firm. We learned to steer clear of him this time of year growing up.


----------



## jmartel

Took advantage of the nice weather today and replaced the window in the new bathroom. Another chapter in the "why the hell would they do that?" files: building up the brick around the window after it's installed. Only way to get it out is to completely destroy the window, and then prying everything out of the notched areas.










Still needs the caulk and some trim, but it's in. No more drafty single pane window that doesn't lock. Ended up building a frame out of 1×4's for the window to butt up against since there wasn't a ledge built into the brick.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Daddy, storage cabinet, saw till???

Cool WC. Great that it worked so well!

Jmart, we had some windows replaced in our old brick clad house. I'm sorry I was not there to watch because I have no idea how they did it. It looked impossible to me.

We put the bottom run of 9/16" cable on my wife's riding arena today, probably about 350' length. I have pics, but will have to upload them later. That ish is heavy.


----------



## jmartel

Well I demolished the old window and used a pry bar to get it out. It was aluminum, so I was able to wrestle it out. Then I just made a frame out of 1×4's and used masonry screws to attach it to the window frame. Screwed the window into the frame, and then put some additional masonry screws through the window into the brick. Should be pretty secure.


----------



## ToddJB

Woody, looks tight and super clean.

Jmart, good job. I hate having to destroy things to remove them.

Andy, whatchya making?

Thanks for sharing, Rojo.


----------



## Brit

*Jmart* - You have my deepest sympathy having to get that window out. When we bought our current bungalow all the windows were steel framed 'crittal windows'. I had to rip them all out, then board up the holes until the double-glazing firm could fit the new ones. They were bastards to get out and really heavy. I did it in the middle of winter so the steel was freezing too. At the time I only had one power socket that the electrician had rigged up. I used it to run an oil-filled radiator which I rode like a horse trying to get the blood circulating again in my fingers. Still makes me shiver when I think about it now. Ain't never doing that ish again.

*Todd* - Some floor cabinets and drawers, wall to wall in my workshop. They're going to be painted with a hard maple worktop.


----------



## Tim457

Tight fit, WC, noice.

Jmart, are you trying to say those people didn't know what they were doing? Either way caulk and trim go well together.

Heavy thoughts indeed Red, good to get out.


----------



## DanKrager

> *Todd* - Some floor cabinets and drawers, wall to wall in my workshop. They re going to be painted with a hard maple worktop.
> - Brit


Are you going to blog that Andy? I've never seen anyone paint with a hard maple worktop. LAWL!

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Tim, more like mounting windows that way doesn't make sense to me. There isn't a way to replace the windows in the same manner as installing them. Plus, the windows weren't secured in any manner. They were floating in the groove. Not air tight at all.


----------



## jmartel

Double post


----------



## 489tad

My yesterday post didn't post. I had some weak crack about Stef and squeeze out. Oh well. 

















It's the first weekend in a while I didn't have to work! I started a road side memorial cross. I was told carving in oak was going to suck and I can confirm. I also worked on the tack box.


----------



## terryR

That does make little sense, JRepair. Hate it when the handyman makes more work for me!


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Terry.

Dan, hope it wasn't anyone you were close with. And I've heard plenty about your crack, but weak isn't usually the adjective.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, more like mounting windows that way doesn t make sense to me. There isn t a way to replace the windows in the same manner as installing them. Plus, the windows weren t secured in any manner. They were floating in the groove. Not air tight at all.
> 
> - jmartel


A lot of this crap is driven by the, "screw it, by the time it needs replacing I will be dead and gone" attitude. My dad used to say, "don't be the guy who is always having his grave cursed".


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Todd. Now complete.

East Indian Rosewood and African Blackwood wedge, O1 iron made in the shop is 1.5" wide. Plane is 5 5/8" long. Will hone the iron and make more shavings after much food is consumed.


----------



## duckmilk

Just read your blog Dan. You are a good man and father. Bless you.


----------



## 489tad

Todd, cross is for a coworkers friend.

Terry the plane is display worthy, but please use the snot out of it.


----------



## Brit

Wow Terry! Outstanding work sir. You're sure to reach for it often and smile every time you use it.


----------



## JayT

Beautiful work, Terry!


----------



## woodcox

Her first kite. Today was a good day. 









Very nice Terry. Killer chamfers.


----------



## chrisstef

That minion is gettin big woody.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Wall mounted jewelry box complete. At least my part is. Empress of the Galaxy still needs to flock the drawers. Tomorrow night it goes on the wall, drawers flocked or no. Pictures to follow.


----------



## jmartel

Went over to the neighbors house today for easter brunch. Nice people. Everyone on the island here is way friendlier. They have a couple rabbits that they literally dragged around the yard on leashes, which was amusing.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Six years, eight months, thirteen days.

Have I ever mentioned I despise staff meetings?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Six years, eight months, thirteen days.
> 
> Have I ever mentioned I despise staff meetings?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I feel your pain Tim. I hated the wasted time and hot air at corporate meetings during my career. I once stated that all we ever did was to come up with temporary solutions to permanent problems and wasted a lot of time and energy in the process.

You will love retirement-I sure do-retire as early as you can financially afford-you won't regret it


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks fantastic Woodcox.

Nice of you Dan.

So gorgeous Terry!

Kites are cool.

Leashed rabbits seem odd JMingle.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty leashes his cats.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If he did it'd be in the coolest method imaginable.


----------



## ShaneA

Vintage SW leashes, with the sticker still on them?


----------



## AnthonyReed

At least.


----------



## chrisstef

With a Walkman on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Playing Breakfast In America


----------



## ShaneA

Walkman, lol. Wont be long and no one will know what that term means.

Maybe an 8-track in a Boom Box with some Foreigner playing?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Note to Self: Look for hidden cameras around the house…


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## chrisstef

The jean jacket is an amazing touch to that photo ^. Take note Jmart.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I wanted one of these soooo baaaaad when I was younger…


----------



## chrisstef

I cant say ive ever seen one of those Smitty. Portable 8 track jammy?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Panasonic Dynamite 8:























View on YouTube

In which color Smitty?


----------



## bandit571

Shop Cat is not amused…...


----------



## Brit

Got the first cabinet dry-fitted today. I'll glue it up in the morning and finish scribing it to the wall.










I'd forgotten how much of a pain it is to dovetail pine.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Andy. How many you building?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pine being problematic is not obvious by your results Andy. Always great seeing your work, thanks.


----------



## ShaneA

Dang Andy, you are using some fine woodworking technique on your cabinet. Fancy stuff…were glue and screws not an option? Maybe some Kreg action, lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony, red was the one I wanted. There's a vid on youtube of a dude (with too much time on his hand) that has added pretty incredible bluetooth capability to his Panasonic TNT. I mean, hitting the plunger moves to the next song on his phone, twist the plunger one way restarts the song, half push and twist (easy, stef) goes to the previous song on his phone, etc.

That dry fit cabinet is sporting some mighty fine joinery, Andy.


----------



## chrisstef

Half blind on pine. Nice work Andy.


----------



## Brit

Todd - This one will be a cupboard for finishes, next to that will be a space where I will put a stool, then a bank of drawers, then a double cupboard to put all the power tools I hardly ever use.

Thanks Tony. Needless to say I photographed the best corner. LOL.

Shane - It is a good place to practice dovetails since nobody will ever see them once the worktop goes on. When I started I had every intention of just screwing it together and filling the screw heads since it will be painted anyway, but I thought I'd have some fun with it instead. Not a screw to be seen.

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## Buckethead

Looks great Brit. Also, another fine plane by Terry. I lost my leather strop somehow. (My weekend accomplishment)


----------



## woodcox

> Looks fantastic Woodcox.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Well it did. That awsome template worked as advertised for the first leg. Then meathead popped in for some shop time. I thought, 'hey, I can use these perfect holes I just made to layout the other leg'. So I did.. What I didn't do was compensate for them not being at 90 friggin degrees. They were a dead on match… except about 1/8" lower than they should be because of the 82 degrees.

A new stretcher exactly 1/4" wider is needed with some new longer holes to keep me from selling all my tools and giving up on the dream.

Nice work Andy.


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry, Woodrow. Would it be easier to just shorten each leg an 1/8" from opposing ends (Don't remember the design well enough to recall if that will work.

Andy, I'm excited to see the result. What colo(u)r are you going to paint?


----------



## woodcox

Todd, thank you for the burned brain cells, appreciated. After my muppet moment, I stared at it for a good hour thinking of fixes. That was one thought, until I noticed it would also mean moving the aprons slightly, but the existing screw holes for them would land next to each other causing more issues. A wider stretcher and elongating just two opposing holes on the opposing legs seems like the least amount of work and not rippling into other part adjustments. That stretcher has some funky grain directions and ditching it is prolly better for strength and aesthetics anywho.


----------



## Tim457

My life has been enriched by knowledge of this portable 8 track player. Thanks Smitty

Andy, dovetails that will be covered and for shop cabinets at that is a serious commitment. Definitely good practice though. If you're having fun more power to you.

WC that's totally something I would do. Look, I have this perfectly lined up. Doh!!


----------



## theoldfart

Grilling chicken, run in the house for a natural break. Look out the window and a black bear decided to join us for dinner. Would it have been bad form to say no? He split, we ate. End of story.


----------



## bandit571

Pine drawer…..I think I need a wee bit more practice…


----------



## Brit

WC - You can't give up. We won't let you. No doubt you'll fix it and it will be the better for it.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice plane Terry!

Your cat is always pissed Bandit. What did you do to him to make him so grumpy?

Nice Andy, yes, pine is a beoytch to dovetail and mortise.

Smitty, if you remember, they came out with a 4 track tape player first. My brother saved up a bunch of money and bought one, only to find out they came out with 8 track less than a year later. Disappointed he was.

Sorry WC. You'll fix it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sometimes I just watch the bubbler and giggle like Beavis…

If it's bubblin, that's means I did everything right and the yeast is doing it's thing (turning the sugar into ethanol…and farting CO2). 









My brudder sent me a belated bday present. It's the Tony Hawk re-issue board I always wanted as kid. It was pretty fun to assemble it with on of my kiddoes. Re-issue wheels from the 80's and all. Made in 'merica.


----------



## Tugboater78

She looks lonely, no friends at all, but requestes me to be one, i must comply…

Not..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for the troubles WC.

How do black bear stakes taste Kev?

Right on Red, I bet that will be a satisfying beverage; knowing it's origin. Cool deck, neat present… be careful.


----------



## chrisstef

Do a kickflip.


----------



## jmartel

Managed to knock over a can of ABS cement last night in the crawl space. Had some good times getting high off the fumes in there from that mistake. The drains for the laundry and pedestal sink are done, need to do the drains for the toilet and tub/shower tonight. Unfortunately that requires pulling out about 25' of 2" pipe to replace with 3" for everything south of the toilet. Then the vents. And then I can call in the inspectors and get to doing the finish work (drywall, tile, trim, fixtures, etc)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome JHeadache! You are a machine; that room is moving so fast.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently not fast enough for the wife. She wants it done by our Anniversary at the end of the month. Didn't really like it too much when I laughed at that.

But it's also been more things than I had originally planned on (like most remodeling projects).


----------



## ToddJB

Jbigturds, that 3" will clog a lot less.

Sweet deck, Rojo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Jbigturds." lawl

Wish there was an obvious reuse for plaster lathe…


----------



## jmartel

Hell, I saw they had 4" closet flanges at big orange. For those really nasty days when you have to take off your shirt before taking a dump.


----------



## chrisstef

There is smitty. Kindling.

Jdroppinheavies.


----------



## woodcox

Biggest one I've seen to this day was by a fellow sixth grader. Unforgettable and unflushable apparently.

Jkickthecan isn't till Thursday.

Morning y'all

I think my first deck came from under the tree and probably from shopkko. It was black with pink. Sorry, dogtownT. I was given sufficient ish for it in turn. I also had diamond back then kuwahara when they were still on huffys. I was the ish for a minute. Watching trolls now.

Better.








New stretcher needs to be routed, it's a much prettier piece of wood.


----------



## ShaneA

Kuwahara, Walkman….these are terms I have not heard in years. It is like memory lane here.

Speaking of memories, where is Fridge? Halfway house again?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm gessing he's laid up with the AIDS again.


----------



## chrisstef

Or eyeball deep on a dungeons and dragons bender.


----------



## chrisstef

....Aaaaaannndddd I just got the question of the day. "I'm standing here looking at a full dumpster. Can you send me the contact info so I can get a new one?" Try looking on the side of the effin dumpster ya genius. I'm yet to see one dumpster in my 15 years of demolition without the phone number printed on the side of the thing in like 12,000 font.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I told 'em 12K font was too small, they wouldn't listen to me. Who's laughing now, huh?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Right??!!!


----------



## ShaneA

Do you really want your minions ordering product? Especially if he cant read the small font.


----------



## chrisstef

He was the general contractors super!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That explains it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh1t!!! Seriously?


----------



## chrisstef

I sh1t you not good sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sigh. That is evidence to me that my salary is lacking.


----------



## bandit571

Pickings were a might slim, today









Mainly a lot of skews









Not sure if these 8 chisels was worth the $15…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Well Bandit your rust hunt beat mine today. All I got was little screwdriver and a starrett caliper


----------



## woodcox

Roughly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kindling.


----------



## pontic

How come Todd gets to work in his shop sideways.


----------



## Slyy

Hey fuggers, feel I haven't been around much the last couple weeks. As it turns out bronchitis bordering on pneumonia is no good. Ain't nobody got time for that. Gave me some good Craigslist time though, going to see a guy tomorrow about this:









Good looking beer bubbles Red.

Smitty, just run over those lathes with a number 4 a couple times to knock the plaster off. Should-oughta only take a few of them to get it done.


----------



## ToddJB

> How come Todd gets to work in his shop sideways.
> 
> - pontic


Cuz I'm awesome.

Mike, I've got a weakness for calipers

Woody, awesome. Looks great brother. The highest skill to achieve in woodworking is covering your mistakes like a boss.

Man, Smitty, zero envy. This a rental? I'm all for doing it right, but I also try to avoid punishment, what motivated you to do the gut instead of patching?

Jake, sorry bud, was there a couple months ago. And dang, I'm not familiar with that BC. Looks sweet. Any gotchyas you need to watch out for with that model?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tood, gotta post a before pic of another wall so you'll understand.

There's the same wall, to the right, in the picture above.


----------



## woodcox




----------



## jmartel

More drain work tonight, and moved the bath tub over to the new spot. Not installing it yet as I need to cut out for drains and shim it out from the wall a bit.


----------



## ToddJB

Wow Smitty. Got it. Are those walls representative of the whole house?

Looking good, Jmart. You're getting close to the rewarding stuff.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - You need a demo guy to help you with that project. Dunno where you might find one though. Seriously though, I think I would pay for some help just to get that done quicker. That's a lot of work.

Jtub - You're making a really nice job of that. Don't go standing in that bath with your shoes on though will you?

Whenever people post photos of projects like Smitty and Jmart have, does anyone else feel the urge to turn up and get that ish done or is it just me. It isn't that they're slow (although wives always think we're slow don't they), it is just that I know they'd both rather be working wood than renovating houses.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey… came across this one and had to laugh…

This is for you BRK.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice turnscrew Mike.

I dig it Woodcox. Well done!

Smitty you get ish done man. <tip>

Glad you're on the mend. G'luck Jake.

Cool JWhat'sNext! Fiberglass tub, it drains in its corner? Is that pan back there for the washer or a water heater?

+1 Andy. It'd be fun to lend a hand, plus I'm sure I'd glean a ton of knowledge along the way.


----------



## Brit

HA! That's funny Kelvin.

This ones for Smitty. I indulged in a bit of heft and hubris today. Found out I need longer arms.


----------



## ShaneA

Is my depth perception off, or does it appear that the switches for your bathroom are danger close to tub enclosure?


----------



## bandit571

The gouge I picked yesterday….has a "S&J" around a "figure 8" shaped logo. , stamped beside the spelled out Spear & Jackson….oval bolster, brass ferrel. About a 1/2" wide, out chanel

Didn't know they made gouges, along with saws…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think it is forced perspective Shane; two stud bays betwixt them isn't there?

edit: ...oh, or maybe not.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice curls there Brit…


----------



## jmartel

Getting there. Still lots of work to do. Tub needs to come back out once I mark on the floor where to cut out access for the drain/overfill line. Wasn't planning on having the tub come out as far as it does, but a joist runs directly through the center of the drain when it's pushed all the way back. So, a 2×3 wall to shim it out is what we'll do.

Tony, it's for the Washer/Dryer. I will be putting rigid insulation on the block wall and building a platform for the machine. So it's just sitting there right now out of the way. Pan for the water heater is already underneath it.

Shane, switches will be moved. I've got more electrical work to do in there anyway. The outlet for the dryer currently isn't secure, and I don't have any other outlets for plugging stuff into there. Plus I need to add a fan and lights and I'll be putting in a heated floor mat. Not even sure what one switch does anyway. Can't find anything that runs off of it.

When I finish with this I think I'll take a few weeks off. Might do little things here and there, or play with my lathe, but not major remodeling for a bit.


----------



## DanKrager

Anyone we know?










Could be any owner's manual, too.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Seriously, Dan, I mean what kind of ass wears warm up pants on the construction site?


----------



## ShaneA

At least he had the good decency to not wear crocs though.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm saving that and distributing it to a couple special people. Thanks for that DanK. Hilarious.


----------



## chrisstef

Little cryptic but i wanted to play around with face details. Ive got a long ways to go before i attempt the greenman i wanna do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right on, looking good Stef.


----------



## Slyy

Tony spends time betwixt bays full of studs.

Nice carving Stef. Que es greenman?

That planer is from a guy who retired who looks to have had a pretty decent woodshop, hoping I might find some other goodies there.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks broski. I think I'm going to go with a harder wood than basswood for my next attempt at face carving. This stuff is so damn soft it leaves a ton of fuzzies. It would be great for 3d carving but for flat stuff I feel like cherry, walnut or mahogany would be a better choice.


----------



## chrisstef

Jakester - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Man

Youre on a machinery tear brother. Id love a stand alone big boy planer.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> ...
> 
> Mike, I ve got a weakness for calipers
> 
> ...
> 
> - ToddJB


If you want them PM me, I have very little in them and really do not need them, they were just too nice to be sitting in some antique store for $5.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, self-portraits are the highest form of art - closely followed by selfies.

Mike, thanks for the offer, but I was merely stating that I have dozens of them already stemming from the same irresistible draw of not letting them rot away all alone in some antique store. They're communal tools, and only really happy when they are surrounded by their friends.

G'luck Jake.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Todd. Luckily ive got more hair than the carving. Bigger ears too. Way bigger ears.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Bigger ears too. Way bigger ears.
> 
> - chrisstef


I bet the girls love those big ears when you wiggle em for them Steph


----------



## woodcox

Nice stef. That will scare the ish out of n, or he'll love it.


----------



## DanKrager

Fuzzies on basswood? Need to sharpen some more. No fuzzies allowed…anywhere!

Good start, though! Got the eye thing down.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

That planer, Slyy! (oops. Edit) Do you have enough beer to get it into your shop? LAWL.

Is it single phase? It's a brute. Looks bigger than 12". You'll have that singing in no time. Jelly.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Its the stop cuts where im gettin fuzzy dan. I think its got a lot to do with grain direction and the way i wanted to carve. A learning experience for sure.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Anyone we know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be any owner s manual, too.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


"Never let a lack of knowledge be a bar to action!"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> HA! That s funny Kelvin.
> 
> This ones for Smitty. I indulged in a bit of heft and hubris today.
> 
> - Brit


And a thing of Beauty that picture is, Andy!


----------



## Slyy

Greenman (men) look cool Stef, some of those leaves out of the wood looks are pretty awesome.

Talked to the fellow before heading out, says he guesses it weighs over 300lbs, I think he's probably just at the 2nd quartile on that estimate from the looks of it.


----------



## woodcox

14/16 in the skinner for Andy.


----------



## duckmilk

That really came out nice WC!

I don't envy you guys doing remodels.

I like it Stef.

Cool planer Jake. In that picture, it looks like it is on wheels.


----------



## Brit

> 14/16 in the skinner for Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodcox


Nice. I used mine a couple of weeks ago. Love me a good brace.


----------



## Brit

Stef - A Green man or two is on my tick list too. They look good carved out of oak. I've watched Chris Pye carve a couple on his site and they look like fun.


----------



## chrisstef

Andy - I bought Laura Irish's book on carving them and it comes with some really nice templates and such. I'm only a chapter or 2 deep but ill let ya know how the rest goes.


----------



## Slyy

Oklahoma back-country roads









Always leads to interesting finds









Guy even threw in some training nailers since he didn't know where the batteries were, passlode they look like. $200 out the garage door.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently work has a "bring your hobby to work day" next month. Since all of my other options aren't work appropriate (right fridge?), Guess I'll have to bring in some hand tools and one of my night stands or end tables.

Might make a good marketing thing for getting people to buy more furniture from me in the future. At least that's the only reason why I'm doing it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Jake.

JGetPaid.


----------



## Brit

Well you can't exactly take your bathroom Jake.


----------



## ShaneA

JNudi….need I say more?


----------



## Brit

BTW Stef, have you seen Dennis Zongker's Green man. Actually he carved two. This is one of them. You can see the other one in his projects. Probably my favourite green man so far.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39983


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Jake. Single Phase? Did you see it run? What the hell is a training nailer and why does it need batteries?


----------



## ShaneA

Way to set the bar on him Andy. Stef…you got this, no problem.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto on Todd's questions to Jake.

Must… resist… carving… bug…

Those pics ain't the half of it, Gents. The house is past 'tear down' stage and I'm not sure, on any given day, why I'm messing with it. Just another hobby of sorts, Andy.


----------



## Slyy

Texting while driving I guess and the vagaries of autocorrect. FRAMING nailers was the intended word there.

Yeah single phase 3HP ran pretty well and looks like the actually kept all the bearings oiled!








And of course, has the ubiquitous white paint over spray…..


----------



## JayT

> What the hell is a training nailer and why does it need batteries?
> 
> - ToddJB


Maybe supposed to be framing nailers? Paslode framing nailers use a battery and a fuel cell.

Edit: Jake answered as I was typing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHA! @ Shane.


----------



## DanKrager

$200 for THAT? If my brain is working again, Jake, that's a YOU SUCK! If not, then it's a "I SUCK".

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

^there's some jokes to be made there.


----------



## Slyy

The guy said he and his son started doing more work (small cabinet shop) at the job site and the Dewalt yellow screamer they had was much more "man portable". I should say so. He couldn't recall where he got it originally but that he'd purchased it from someone around 1971. This one has no date stamped on the badge so can't be sure when it was made.
It definitely has the physically largest motor of any machine I currently own. Even bigger than the Delta BS's 3ph unit.









DK showing how words must be chosen carefully in this forum.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef has never been accused of having a physically large motor.


----------



## Slyy

pretty sure he's got a 2 phase single poll T.


----------



## ToddJB

Is there a capacitor on that motor? If not, it's repulsion induction, so I'd guess 50's or older.


----------



## Slyy

Believe it does have a capacitor Todd, if that's what the No 4 is sitting on


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap Andy. I hope that someday in the next 40 years of my life i could achieve that kinda work. Im not sure ill get there though.

Lol shane.

Im more of a moped tony. My motor will get ya moving but a lil pedal power allows ya to feel a lil wind in your hair.

Had lil buddys parent teacher a lil while ago and ive gotta say that his teacher is one of the better humans ive met. She asked me for his soccer schedule so she could try and catch a game. Even with 2 kids of her own she wants to see how her "other" kids are doing outside of school. She needs a raise.


----------



## ToddJB

That to me just looks like the junction box where you wire it.

I've not seen wires ever coming out of a capacitor.

A - Capacitor (no wires)
J - Junction Box (wires)










Though most of the time the junction box is cubed, and not cylindrical


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like they're from the 40s and 50s and it came in a belt drive (yours) and a direct drive (space hog)

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=111&tab=4&sort=4&th=false&fl=Planer,%20Wood

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/111/644.pdf
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/111/707.pdf

A rebuild of the same machine:
http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=130076&hilit=boice+crane+planer&start=15


----------



## Slyy

Makes sense with the picture Todd, I'm just use to the capacitor being in a cylindrical housing so that's where my mind went. Yeah looked through the Mothership to get some diagrams before I went. Surprisingly not many examples there to be honest.
I think I'm gonna hold a bit on the resto of this one, it's in perfectly functioning order and i think I may be able to get some repo decals to replace the originals eventually, since even a moderate cleaning would probably destroy them.


----------



## ToddJB

Killer man. So good. If it needs adjustment I highly recommend Bob Vaughans video and homemade jigs. The video is on a park's, but it's close enough to mine and yours that it works.


----------



## johnstoneb

550 BF eastern red cedar, $200 .36 a BF


----------



## KelvinGrove

I think this came from "A Riverman's Guide to Staying Out of Trouble While Drunk". For… well, we all know who it's for.


----------



## Mosquito

Very cool Jake!


----------



## chrisstef

Dayum Bruce!!! I smell some outdoor furniture comin up.


----------



## Slyy

Haha Tim.

Nice wood score Bruce!


----------



## johnstoneb

First thing the wife said when she saw it. We need outdoor chairs.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I think this came from "A Riverman s Guide to Staying Out of Trouble While Drunk". For… well, we all know who it s for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Lofl

We had to swit h boats yesterday mornin, and they put us on a junker. Sigh, 7 days left… on this rattletrap.. currently passing by Ashland, Ky cityfront. Headin to Wheeling, WV.

Our normal boat needed a new AC unit installed in the galley, they replacing the 30yr old oven as well. And a buzzer syatem in pilothouse that goes off wvery 45 seconds, if the capt/pilot doesnt move the steering. Another reason i dont wanna do that job, that would just raise my blood pressure and cause a heartattack i think.


----------



## summerfi

Can't sleep tonight, so I'll come on here and rant for awhile. It looks like I have my summer's work cut out for me. My house needs new siding. The current siding is LP brand OSB lap siding that delaminates and falls apart. There was a class action law suit about it in years past. The previous owner took the money and never replaced the siding. I'll be replacing it with fiber cement lap siding. Since I'm old, out of shape, and it's painful working off ladders since my back surgery, I thought I'd have a contractor do it. Out of at least half a dozen contractors I contacted, only two responded. The first bid came in at $32K, or about 3 times what I expected. Second bid was $29K. I thought I'd negotiate with one of the contractors to do part of the work myself, including removing the old siding and painting the new siding. Basically all he would be doing is hanging the new siding, replacing the fascia, and caulking. He quoted me $21K on the phone and he emailed me a contract tonight that we are supposed to look over and then sign with him tomorrow. The contract is for $22K and change, so he already increased his price by a grand. Four different people have measured the house, and the siding measurements ranged from 3000 - 3300 square feet. This contractor's measurement was the highest at 3300. Yet his contract is for 3750 square feet, so he seems to be charging me for at least 450 square feet that he will never be doing. In addition, his payment schedule seems ridiculous to me. He estimates it will take his crew just under 3 weeks to do the job. He wants $500 at contract signing, another $8K on the first day of work, another $10 K at the end of the first week, and the balance of $3669 at the end. That amounts to 38% of the total cost before the first piece of siding is hung, 83% of the total cost one-third of the way through the project, and 16% at the end. That seems crazy to me. I'm going to call him in the morning and tell him to not bother coming out to sign the contract. I'll do the job myself. I can do the whole thing myself for under $5K, but it will take the whole summer and be a lot of wear and tear on my old body. The house has some complex parts to it, and some of the gable ends are 36 feet high. I'm not looking forward to it, but it must be done. I've rarely hired anybody to do anything for me because I always felt I'd get a better job doing it myself. I guess that's what I'll continue to do.


----------



## Brit

That sucks Bob. At least afterwards you will know that the job was done properly.


----------



## Brit

Pulling the trigger on Brusso hinges hurts. I know they blow everything else out the water, but it still hurts.


----------



## mike1981

A woman in a wedding dress and a jackhammer !! funny


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Can t sleep tonight, so I ll come on here and rant for awhile. It looks like I have my summer s work cut out for me. My house needs new siding. The current siding is LP brand OSB lap siding that delaminates and falls apart. There was a class action law suit about it in years past. The previous owner took the money and never replaced the siding. I ll be replacing it with fiber cement lap siding. Since I m old, out of shape, and it s painful working off ladders since my back surgery, I thought I d have a contractor do it.
> 
> - summerfi


I have the same crap. I need new siding and a reason to visit Montana. I will come help reside yours if you visit GA and help reside mine.


----------



## woodcox

Stay of the scaffold bob. Bruce is on his way with the first truck load of cheap cedar. Arrangements could be made. The first panel saw due upfront, dovetail at the end of week. Et cetera.

Up out of my sleep to lock it in. No.2 was rode hard..








I noticed the aprons are too plain. Stretcher and legs are nicely figured making them odd. Ima mail them to stef so he can carve em' up. It's a family bench, no dpictions, aight.


----------



## summerfi

> I have the same crap. I need new siding and a reason to visit Montana. I will come help reside yours if you visit GA and help reside mine.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That's a fine offer Tim, but I don't think I have two houses in me. I'd still love to visit GA sometime though, and you're always welcome in Montana.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> That s a fine offer Tim, but I don t think I have two houses in me. I d still love to visit GA sometime though, and you re always welcome in Montana.
> 
> - summerfi


Let me think about it. The Empress of the Galaxy loves Montana. I might consider driving out and helping you for a week just to have you teach me how. My only foray into that type of siding did not end well and some lessons from a master would be helpful.


----------



## summerfi

Haha, I'd hardly call myself a master, Tim, but I did hang fiber cement on the two additions I built to the house and on my large shop. It's pretty simple really. The hardest part for me is the high stuff. Trying to lean backwards on a ladder 36' in the air to hang a fascia board by yourself is a challenge and kills my back. I'm going to save all the high work to last and then rent a manlift for a week. Hopefully that will make it easier.


----------



## ShaneA

I hate to paint all contractor types with a broad brush…but eff it, I will. : ) Those dudes drive me nuts. I am sure they have their side of the story, but in general, that is the type of behavior I have come to expect from them. Then they will reschedule, show up late, quit early, do an average (at best) job, and complain the whole time. I always try to think of a way to do it myself. But maybe that is because I am cheap, along with easily irritated?


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Bob. I'll be looking at doing siding in a few years, but at least mine is only 1 story.



> Pulling the trigger on Brusso hinges hurts. I know they blow everything else out the water, but it still hurts.
> 
> - Brit


Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be anything available other than cheap stamped hinges and high end Brusso. I can't bring myself to use the cheap ones anymore, so I feel your pain. I found a deal before where it was like buy 2 get 2, so I've got some sitting around waiting to be used.

If it was for a Jewelry box, you used to be able to get neat hinges from Ian Hawthorne on your side of the pond, but it looks like he stopped selling them.

Shane, I'm having troubles getting the guy I had come out to even give me a quote. It's been radio silence since he left my house 2 weeks ago. Shot him an email earlier this week. Figured I'd give him a call tomorrow maybe and after that abandon him. Looks like I might have to bribe friends/neighbors to help put up trusses and raise walls myself.

...and bust out the subaru for some pulling.

Hopefully most of you on here don't get the munchies too hard. I imagine taco bell and jack in the box are doing quite a bit of business today.


----------



## ShaneA

Hinges are spendy little buggers. That is why I was hurt, and offended when Tony wouldn't drive half way across California to pick up those boxes of Soss hinges at that auction. Talk about a life time supply that could easily be parceled out too. That Tony…only thinking of himself. Pfft


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Bob, wish you were closer so I could lend a hand.

+1 Shane; that's my general experience with them as well.

"…and bust out the subaru for some pulling." - F**K YES!!!

Again, my humble apologies Shane.


----------



## summerfi

OK, so I called the contractor this morning and told him to forget it. I'm about to go order my materials now. The contract he sent me was something to behold. There was 1 page describing the work to be done and 12 pages of boilerplate CYA BS. If I even farted I had to pay him a fee. For example, if I was late to a meeting, I paid him $70 per hour to wait. If he was late, nada. If I fired him in the middle of the project, the fee was 20% of the total project cost. If he quit, I still owed him a 20% fee. No thanks. I know contractors have to make a living, but they should be able to do that and still have scruples. Ditto on the cheap, Shane. That is my middle name.

Thanks for the offer of help Tony. I wish you were closer too.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer Bob. I still have tremors from my last go round.

There is a systematic issue with that industry, and those issues, I'm sure, stem from ********************ty customers screwing them over. It just sucks that it impacts those of us that aren't ********************ty.


----------



## putty

I would help also if you were closer!

What about your summer job Bob? ... is the fire danger pretty low due to the weather in that part of the country?


----------



## chrisstef

Wow is about all I can say Bob. Have you tried reaching out to some guys that may be a little more commercial than residential? I feel like there are only 2 kinds of residential guys, those that are hard workers and do it right because their name is on the line and those that aren't hard workers and thought doing construction on their own would offer them the luxury of their own timelines and laziness. Those lazy guys likely hate working with hardiplank because its not easy work. Its hard on your tools and that stuff is heavy as hell.


----------



## johnstoneb

Bob
Sound like contractors had a rough winter and trying to make it up on the first job. 2 years ago I had all my windows replaced and resided with steel siding. It came to $25,000 took them just over two weeks 3 days on the windows 1 window had to be reordered but was in before the siding got to that side of house. Paid a prtion when windows ordered the rest of a third when windows in and the rest on completion. Construction was a little slow at that time.


----------



## Slyy

Wow, recalling Todd's contractor woes, I'm sorry Bob! Sucks and it's something likely to be far from entertaining. Hope you can make something work.


----------



## bandit571

Was renting a 2 story house back in 2011…..Landlord offered to buy the materials, IF I would re-side the house. Had to keep track of the hours, and he paid by taking $9/hr off the rent. Worked for me. Worked from a scaffold for the second story. Had to replace a porch roof….2×4 "rafters" were rotted out. I had my "day job" to do as well.


----------



## summerfi

Alrighty, materials are ordered and will be delivered Monday. I'll start tearing off this weekend. In a way the stress level has been reduced because now I know exactly what will happen and it's all in my control. It's just going to be a grind that I'd rather have avoided. I'll post progress pics so you guys can share in my pain.

Putty, I'll still try to do some fires this summer, but that's only 2 or 3 weeks at a shot. In a way it will seem like a vacation, and the fire money will certainly help with the siding project. Right now it's pretty wet in most of the US though, so I'm not sure if it will be much of a fire year.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya never know Bob, once you get all the demo done and have the materials on site maybe call back the siders and see if they think the job is more doable. The guy with all the stipulations in his contract might have been scared of fronting the cost of the new materials.

In any case … good luck.

Anyone have any opinions of an International 4200 truck? We're looking at one with a dump and plow package for work.


----------



## Brit

The last thing the wife said to me when she left for work this morning was:

"At 2.00pm wrap the meat in some foil and put it in the oven on gas mark 3."

The first thing the wife said to me when she got home this evening was:

"I thought I told you to put the meat in the oven."

DOH!!! I guess we're having that tomorrow then.

In my defense though, there's only so much RAM between my ears and at the moment it is full up with measurements.


----------



## chrisstef

Just crank it up to 6 and it should cook in half the time Andy. If its got ago all the way to 9 so be it. We're shaving minutes here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Andy the proper retort to that is: "Who told you that you could leave the kitchen?"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob, that sounds like a huge undertaking. I do not envy what lies ahead, and like the others wish I were closer. I'd stop by and lend advise, make sure you weren't missing any spots, talk on the phone a bit… you know, help.

But seriously.

The crap house y'all have been getting glimpses of is wrapped in crappy vinyl and is truly a curb turd. My house is nearby, and sports the original wood siding. 109 years, still going strong. Yes, painting the house is a royal pain, but at least I get to change colors every couple decades or so.

I've seen that defective stuff, it's nasty. Never installed hardiplank, but I understand it's lifetime quality. And that's good. Just don't hurt yourself, it ain't worth it.

Tony, that's an excellent reply suggestion you've sent to Andy. And I'm thinking that's as far as it will go.


----------



## Mosquito

I almost thought about using hardiepanel for the walls in my shop, but figured out fairly quickly it was too much work and expense to justify for an interior


----------



## Brit

> Andy the proper retort to that is: "Who told you that you could leave the kitchen?"
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I didn't know you lived in the 1950s Tony. )


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some traditions are fun to visit from time to time Andy. Living is in the now however.


----------



## Tim457

Bob, why not hire some local labor for the grunt work to save your back? With you supervising it should go fine. You were going to hire it out so no harm in paying for some labor. I bet you could find a decently reliable college age kid or something.

Bruce that's a ridiculous haul, nice score.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The last thing the wife said to me when she left for work this morning was:
> 
> "At 2.00pm wrap the meat in some foil and put it in the oven on gas mark 3."
> 
> The first thing the wife said to me when she got home this evening was:
> 
> "I thought I told you to put the meat in the oven."
> 
> DOH!!! I guess we re having that tomorrow then.
> 
> In my defense though, there s only so much RAM between my ears and at the moment it is full up with measurements.
> 
> - Brit


You should have said "I thought about that and decided I would take you out tonight just because".



> Just crank it up to 6 and it should cook in half the time Andy. If its got ago all the way to 9 so be it. We re shaving minutes here.
> 
> - chrisstef


To help improve Chris's cooking skills…

https://www.facebook.com/ktim.pridemore/posts/10208160607087456?notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic&notif_id=1492708131362643


----------



## Buckethead

Bob I've installed shake shingles for $350 per square and left mighty happy. (overlapped corners, without corner trim, i.e. More difficult) Those prices seem outrageous. Seems like if you did the demo, $9-10k is a reasonable price without paint.

PS: I never earned that high a price per square for any hardy product. Under 250 per sq more like $8k. (Those are labor only prices, I should add)


----------



## duckmilk

You suck Jake  Nice machine. How much did it end up weighing?

I think Bruce deserves a U Suk as well for .36 a bf cedar.

Bob, I agree with Tim. This summer there should be a few young bucks out of school and looking for some extra cash. Get it started and show them how it's done. Save some money and your back as well.

Andy the proper retort to that is: "Who told you that you could leave the kitchen?"

-~Tony

I would bet that is what she was thinking of saying to him.


----------



## Slyy

Duck, the catalog indicates 430 for the planer and 127 for the base without motor for shipping weights, so I'm in that 600lbs area at an estimate I think. PO said he thought it was 350…...


----------



## ToddJB

My Delta is about #700 with motor, so that sounds right to me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lame Bob. My experiences with contractors in the midwest haven't been much better. Like the rest, I wish I could help. I'll likely be doing my own roof next year for the same reasons.

Heh, the name of this variety of hops reminded me of Stef for some reason….


----------



## jmartel

Round 3 with sending quotes out for building a garage. We'll see if anything good comes from these 2 people. I don't understand why it's so difficult to get people to let me give them a lot of money to put up a simple square garage. I don't think it really gets any easier than my build other than something smaller.


----------



## jmartel

Should have the drains/vents finished this weekend. Then I need to put in an outdoor faucet for watering plants/washing vehicles/cleaning SCUBA gear, and probably brace under the joists below the tub as a precaution and then I'll be done in the crawl space for a while. Hopefully. Unless the inspector brings something up.


----------



## summerfi

Jmart, I think it's partly because we're coming into the busy time of year for construction. Companies already have their summer work lined up. It was the same story on my siding. I called at least half a dozen contractors and only 2 called me back. Prices will run higher now too because they don't need the work.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah. I've got one more local builder that's supposed to call today, and I have a quote in for Tuffshed people. The Tuffshed one won't be ideal since I'll have to source out concrete and demo work myself rather than having it as one total quote.

My only time requirement is pretty much sometime this year I'd like it done. I don't care if they wait until fall to do it when they are slow. Still no responses.


----------



## chrisstef

Double post


----------



## chrisstef

Montgomery Mill - Windsor Locks CT


----------



## jmartel

Cool looking place, Demo.


----------



## johnstoneb

Jmart

Try StorMor if you haven't already. They built my shop and did the concrete. Tuff Shed's concrete people never showed up to give me a price. I took care of the wiring, insulation and sheetrock myself.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This the place, Stef?

http://www.courant.com/community/windsor-locks/hc-wl-windsor-locks-montgomery-co-building-0901-20160829-story.html


----------



## Mosquito

Pretty cool lookin' place Stef


----------



## chrisstef

That's the one Smitty. Here's a little more background on it as well. We're putting numbers on clearing it out, removing all the asbestos and sandblasting every square inch of concrete walls and ceilings free of lead paint. Big yob mon.


----------



## putty

Cool old building Stef, It makes me sad that all of these old buildings that were thriving with jobs now are being converted or torn down.

This one will make nice waterfront housing.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya Putty. As usual theyre looking to turn this into condos. This building has the Connecticut river on one side and a canal on the other. Pretty sure the canal used to turn water wheels in the sub basement to supply the power. I was on a solo mission down there so I didn't want to get to close to the hole but there is some serious iron down there along with running water.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang Stef… I can see it now…

Live in a place where you buy power, $200, a month electric bill + rent.

Live in a "green building" that "reduces its carbon footprint by making its own power" $600 premium + rent

City people… I tell ya.


----------



## putty

Someone had a Blog " I have a can of Super 77 adhesive…what should I do with it?

I guess I'm the ignorant one.


> spray in a paper bag and sniff it.
> 
> *Kind of a stupid question…like what should I do with this Preperation H
> 
> *- putty
> 
> Then don t post an ignorant answer, it shows your stupidity!
> 
> - papadan


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Putty. Stupid questions get stupid answers. I certainly dont think it'll work as starter fluid, or bearing grease, or sanding sealer. What the hell did he expect?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for the similar troubles JGarageless.

Those are fantastic shots Stef.


----------



## terryR

> Someone had a Blog " I have a can of Super 77 adhesive…what should I do with it?
> 
> I guess I m the ignorant one.
> 
> spray in a paper bag and sniff it.
> 
> *Kind of a stupid question…like what should I do with this Preperation H
> 
> *- putty
> 
> Then don t post an ignorant answer, it shows your stupidity!
> 
> - papadan
> 
> - putty


lip gloss
bong cleaner
potato chip dip
hair spray
dude.


----------



## Brit

Just got to glue up the two boards on the left of the photo and cut a tenon on either end of it and that will be the basic carcasses complete. Still got to drill for shelf pins and glue some blocks underneath all three cabinets to fix the kickboards to.


----------



## duckmilk

I dunno. If you've never gotten high off spray adhesive before youre missin out imo. I prefer Ram-tack however.

-Something, something, something.

Good on you for coming to Putty's rescue Stef ;-)


----------



## Buckethead

Wow Andy. Fine looking cabinetry there.


----------



## duckmilk

Putty gave us early warning, a tornado just passed right over the top of us but didn't touch ground. It was the coolest thing I've ever seen. WOW!!


----------



## putty

glad you are safe Duck, now list me as Heir to your tools.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Putty. Sounds like a lucky escape Duck.

The gap to the left of the cabinets will have one shelf between the end of the cabinet and the wall, so I can slide my appliances (shooting board, bench hooks) in there out of the way.










Next job is to final sand the boards, glue the cabinets up square and then scribe them all to the walls and level them up in both directions so the worktop sits level.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you're safe Duck.

Terrific stuff Andy.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, no recess on the bottom toe kick?


----------



## Brit

Kev - I'll take it back where the double and the single cabinets meet, but I'm leaving the other three boards as they are.

The first one is in the clamps. I used too much glue though, so there was a lot of squeeze out to clean up. Lesson learnt.


----------



## Tim457

Just installed two beehives for a friend that had to bee out of state when the bees came in.


----------



## Tim457

Andy, I'm still amazed you're gluing up panels and dovetailing them for shop cabinets. But your shop looks great it will be worth it. High class shop for sure.



> Putty gave us early warning, a tornado just passed right over the top of us but didn t touch ground. It was the coolest thing I ve ever seen. WOW!!
> 
> - duckmilk


What duck meant to say was "Coolest thing I've ever, seen but no pictures for you guys because I don't really like you." Lol, glad you're safe Duck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tim you're an apiarists?!!! Kick down some honey!!


----------



## Tim457

No I only play one on TV. I've never done anything with bees before, but it seemed worth the experience. Didn't get stung once, so that was good. These are my friend's first hives, he was bummed he couldn't do it. Was kind of cool to see a thousand bees buzzing on a frame. Saving the pollinators on earth day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool!


----------



## bandit571

Picked up two saws at the sharpeners….

Been cleanig up a few tools, lately..









Need to sharpen this thing up..









Hand forged marking knife, via Super Dave @ Chisel& Forge…...


----------



## theoldfart

Should look quite nice Andy, but then all your work is that way. Between you and Smitty shop wise, we have much to aspire to.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice cabinet work there Andy.

The evening started out with my wife and I having a beer and watching the approaching front come in from the nw. The reports had said that tornado chances were very low. This was the beautiful view we saw:



















Then Putty texted me that there was a tornado on the ground and heading our way. When it appeared, it was obviously not on the ground anymore:










Getting a little closer and heading right for us:










I wish I had a way to post some video, because after the last shot, I took several videos as it passed over the top of us. As it passed over, it was quite high up and rotating very slowly. We didn't even get very much wind from it and the hail it produced was minimal. I saw this morning that it may have touched down near the town about 5 miles sw of us.


----------



## duckmilk

My grandmother raised bees for many years Tim. I don't remember how many hives. Other bee keepers in the area used to comment on how gentle her bees were.
She used to sell the honey out of a roadside stand.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Now that I've got a couple friends out here with sawmills, it presents some head-scratching situations…

One guy will mill up anything with his woodmizer for $75 hour. Works fine for me because it's all hydraulic and it doesn't take him long. People often call him with trees they have, but he has no desire to get into the lumber retail side of things. So, I've told him if people want to get rid of a desireable tree, let me know and I'd pay his fee…everybody wins.

The kicker is….if people want $ for the log/tree, then it starts to not be worth it for us. Of course we don't have the equipment a sawmill would, so it'll be a lot of work for us. He let me know about an acreage nearby that has like 20 nice sized black walnut trees. But of course. they want paid at least a couple hundred buck for each of them.

It's frustrating. People don't realize that a sawmill might not waste their time on a small amount like that…and they will leave a mess. If I pay for the log, pay the sawyer, and spend a couple days of work out there….I could've just bought the lumber. They're still getting free tree removal. Anyway.


----------



## duckmilk

Dan, what would be a workable price for the trees?


----------



## chrisstef

Clean work Andy. 
Nice earth day beekeeping Tim. 
Amazing pics duck. Id be blowin out undies if that was headed my way. 
Cool knife bandito.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dan, what would be a workable price for the trees?
> 
> - duckmilk


I don't know man. Those folks want at least a couple hundred per tree. That makes it a gamble to me….depending on how many good board feet I'd get out of it… etc. I've thought about offering that and saying I'm just gonna drop them and and leave all the branches and stuff just like a logger would do.

Bob, did you pay for any of the stuff you and John milled up?


----------



## duckmilk

Offer half price maybe? (and leave the branches) If not, give them your best wishes on finding someone.


----------



## chrisstef

Id have to guess your true cost needs to be well under $1 bdft or it wouldnt be worth it red. Whats rough cut walnut go for? $4-5down your way? How many bdft you get out of your avg tree? Lets business math your way in or out of this here.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Going by a log scale….If I'm into the tree $5-600 with log and milling… I might be around $2-3 a bd ft…plus my labor and drying time. I can find it around here for $5-8 a bd ft around here pretty reg. Thus the pickle.


----------



## Tugboater78

Opening day tomorrow for Burlington, Ky antique show, and im on a boat near Wheeling WV, this was one pic of several i want to at least see in person… sigh.

3rd sat every month up till sept. I think I will be off the boat for the one in july, but will be in myrtle beach.. lofl


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno Red. It sounds like a slight deal but not enough for the time and energy required. Id rather pay the folks for quality felled logs than rolling the dice on unknowns. Thats the only way im paying for a tree. Maybe its curly inside. maybe its full of sapwood. Theres a risk there that you wont know until ya open er up.

The one caveat being that if you get those 20 trees you might be set for life on walnut stock. That would be worth it to not ever have to spend time at the lumberyard again.


----------



## summerfi

> Bob, did you pay for any of the stuff you and John milled up?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red, I got that material from a tree service company. The first year I hauled two loads myself on a trailer, but the wood and the loading were free. The second year was middle of winter so I had them haul it for me in their big truck, and I paid $125 for that. It was a lot of wood though. It was an unusual circumstance that they were giving it away for free. They don't usually do that. In this case they had to move their wood lot for a new road, so they were anxious to get rid of the wood.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I see Bob. I've seen a tree service nearby with nice logs sitting. If I was gonna pay….that'd be more worth it. The log is already dropped and hauled away.

Ya, most the small time sawyers around here won't pay for the logs,... thinkin' these are the reasons why.

As my friend Tom says, people think, "Your just gonna take that walnut tree and sell the boards for $7-8 a bd ft." 
There are are a lot of assumptions in there. First being that my time a labor getting through that whole process is worth nothing. And, we're assuming that it will all be select grade lumber….which less than half is.

Oh well, my options are to negotiate, or wait til Tom finds someone who'll be happy with free tree removal.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah it sucks that people think a standing walnut tree is worth it's weight in gold. I'm not sure how that idea got so widespread given that most people don't have any experience with lumber these days. There's probably no convincing them, but maybe if they realized it would cost $1-2000 per tree for them to be dropped and cleaned up it might help. Then tell them there net cost is only $500 per tree if you take the wood. Yeah, like I said, it's not going to work since they think they're sitting on a gold mine.

Duck that is really cool. I loved it when I was out west and could see storms coming in for miles. In the midwest it gets cloudy well before a front arrives so you don't see anything but dark grey usually. And good on Putty for giving the heads up.


----------



## terryR

Scary stuff, Duck. Glad you're OK.

Another small 50 degree smoothing plane, this is 5" long. Made from East Indian Rosewood (again) with a shop made iron from O1 which is 1.5" wide. Took forever since I had to make two wedges, and I'm still learning.

Makes fantastic shavings.


----------



## Brit

Terry that is a stunner. I bet it feels great in the hand too.


----------



## Tim457

Andy, your wife said it did.

So I'm considering getting some DVD's on plane making and maybe some floats. I really like the idea of Williams' Traditional side escapement planes. Also considering Bickfords DVD or book Moldings in practice for actually making moldings. Any thoughts or better suggestions?

Terry your plane making has reached an impressive level already. I forgot are you using floats or chisels and files?


----------



## Brit

LOL.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol indeed.


----------



## chrisstef

Is it normal for another human being to talk for two hours straight?


----------



## jmartel

If it's my wife, then yes.


----------



## duckmilk

My dad used to describe my mother as the only person he ever knew who could call a wrong number and talk for 30 minutes 

Nice job on the plane Terry.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys. Using chisels, floats, rasps, files, sandpaper on a stick, and taking suggestions.


----------



## jmartel

Went for a dive this morning, but unfortunately I had camera issues. So no photos today. Maybe next week. Did the final hookups of the drains today. Just need to do the vents and then rough in plumbing is essentially done.


----------



## bandit571

Play List tonight…

Humble Pie…..."30 days in the hole.." 
Hollies…."Long cool woman" 
FOGHAT…...3 songs….LIVE!

Maybe a little Alice Cooper…....then
Maybe finish up with "Casey Jones" ( Grateful Dead..)

A few Guinness Blonde Lagers to help things along?


----------



## DanKrager

Big day tomorrow. Gotta tighten my handlebars.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

^ Please 'splain.


----------



## Slyy

Duck - sweet storms. I suspect you central Texans are like us Okies: the true natives are the ones on the porch, in the folding chair, with a cold brew watching the wall clouds role through. Great lighting on those pictures.

Terry, your plane work has been pretty strong these last couple weeks.

LOL Tim, that's assuming it fits in her hand to begin with.

So I've got an electrical question. I'm looking for an appropriate switch for my new planer, and thinking that some motor protection might be in order. The motor is 3HP 220 volts, hard to read the amps at that voltage but it's looks like it says 37.4 at 100volts. So I'm looking at some vintage motor starters and wonder how I might know if they work?


----------



## TheFridge

Go with an IEC starter (miniature) unless you can fit a standard size which can get big. Starters are rated in HP. 240v coil and an overload relay set. The relay are almost always adjustable. An overload with heaters needs to have very specific heaters installed.

Edit: you can clean contacts and replace a burnt coil (prob the most common problem) unless it's discontinued. Surplus electrical places are pretty good with common parts for older common brands.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry your planes are stunning. Great job.

I was jealous of y'all with work sharps, so I decided to modify this Wen sharpening thing I've had kicking around for awhile.

Mocking it up.


----------



## terryR

^that would get used daily in my shop. Trying to create new bevels on fresh steel, then sharpening them after heat treating is wearing out my fingers.

Tim, sorry, I forgot about your question regarding DVD;s. Got no tips there. I just winged it after studying photos from online. Messed up the maple, but learned in the process. Having an example on hand to copy would help us both.

Biggest tip I've seen is carving out this section of the throat,










then cutting open the escarpments like this,










A hack saw works, but kinda sucks. Looking at pad saws now.

Just take your time with the mouth.

FWIW, there is a good group on FB called Unplugged Woodworkers that discusses this process and shows tons of photos.


----------



## DanKrager

I was watching an old movie "The Lucky Texan" in which Jack Elam is part of a gang of old renegade thieves that have gotten back together after their leader (played by Willie Nelson) spent 20 years in prison for a train robbery. Jacks eyes do not track and with the coke bottle glasses it's a recipe for hilarity. Each of the gang got a message to meet "for a job", and Jack being a ne'r do well, did not have a horse. So he stole a bicycle.

Fast forward to the inevitable trek across western desert. Leader was making plans and passing out assignments and asking what each gang member remembered about their assignments. Jack's deadpan reply just struck me as SO funny I laughed till I couldn't breathe.

"Big day tomorrow. Gotta tighten my handlebars."

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Anyone have any opinions of an International 4200 truck? We re looking at one with a dump and plow package for work.
> 
> - chrisstef


The lumber yard I worked at a while ago had two 4200's, a 92' & a 93' with the DT466 that were trouble free (except for rust) for the entire time they had them. They bought a brand new 4300 in 06' with a DT466E and it was also very reliable but sold it for peanuts in 08' when they went under. They all had Eaton Fuller manual transmissions that are perfect for efficiency and low maintenance provided you don't let anyone who almost knows how to drive as manual tear them up. Stay away from any medium duty International with a DT444, they're reliable enough but completely gutless in a truck that weighs over 10K.


----------



## chrisstef

Great info Yeti, much appreciated! This one is a Vt365.. Pretty sure that its a ford engine 6.0L v8. We took it back to or yard on Friday and the hydraulic pump went. Good thing it was on a test drive! It does have the EF tranny in it and my most knowledgable car/truck guy echoed your statement. I think this one clock in around 23,000 lbs with everything. Its got an automatic tranny so not a bunch of worry there. The most we will be pulling with it would be 6500 lbs.

Edit - maybe its got the Allison transmission? I cant remember now.


----------



## August

question folks for a dedicated cross cut blade for a table saw what tooth count is recommended by you guys?


----------



## JayT

August! Long time, no post.

For a 10in crosscut blade, I would go 60 tooth at minimum and 80 if I needed a really clean cut.


----------



## August

thanks man 
yeah been busy 
i knew i made a mistake for a 12" blade


----------



## Slyy

That looks like a winner Todd.

Running some boards through the Boice Crane, haven't done any setting yet (it may require tear down to get it perfect) I'm assuming he he scalloping I see here is most liekely from one knife being set out more than the other knives?


----------



## duckmilk

Yup Jake, I was drinking a cold one and taking pictures. I'm not a native (originally from NM) but I've been here for 23 years and this is the first tornado I've seen in person AND it went right over the top of me.
Your guess on the scalloping is probably correct, but I'm not an expert.

Haha DanK, Jack Elam is one of my all-time movie heros


----------



## ToddJB

Pressure bar or Rollers is my guess. But I wouldn't try to diagnose one thing at a time, as you will likely fix one issue and cause another. I'd take the time to just readjust the whole thing step by step. It'll take an evening, but it's worth it, and you'll learn a ton about your machine.

Make these:
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/Getting%20Peak%20Planer%20Performance.ashx#Shopmade_planer-setting_gauges_6

Do this: 
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/Getting%20Peak%20Planer%20Performance.ashx

This manual is for my Delta machine, but the adjustment basics and order of operations should be the same.
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=1061

I used a combination of Bob's article and my manual to get my dialed in.


----------



## Tim457

Thats a ninja move with the hacksaw, Terry. I don't think I have the talent you do to learn from pictures and do that well, but maybe I can learn from some videos.


----------



## ToddJB

.


----------



## Tugboater78

I ditto terry rexommendation on the facebook group, been a member for some time, lots of good knowledgable member and well monitored (may not be the plce for aome members here lol)

3.5 shifts left on this floating turd… hopefully we get my normal boat back next trip. This one hurts, literally.
Went in to our dock to have a new split unit ac inatalled in galley, they sending it to drydock to inspect the port shaft and rudders, suspect something is bent.


----------



## Brit

Didn't get to bed until 3.00am this morning. Had to go and pick the wife up from the coach station. She went on a long distance trip to see Bruno Mars.


----------



## Brit

More coffee needed.


----------



## Brit

Record 044 - It's groovy baby!

[IMG alt="DSC02815 3"]https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2829/34260788725_3cfc7908ee_z.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that picture andy, looks great!


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Smitty. Great shot Andy, I hope the caffeine sees you through.


----------



## terryR

Tim, the cuts with that hacksaw were all crappy. Made a ton of extra work for myself. Giv it a go, bud. You'll learn from every mistake! 

Searching for a pad saw now. Got a blade from Highland Woodworking on the way, so maybe I can just make a custom saw.

Lovely shot, Andy.


----------



## TheFridge

I got the Larry Williams video. Informative and reassuring. Floats are a must.


----------



## terryR

Another brass mallet. Heavy. I forgot to weigh it before it went in the post. Cocobolo for a handle.


----------



## terryR

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Terry.


----------



## woodcox

Very nice terry. Solid bench time you've had lately.

That looks fun Andy. Calendar girl.

Doing my toes. 









The big one recently rounded out one in every color. I can stop there now.


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of strong work being done around here. Keep up the good work girls.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice toes! The hammer selection is gorgeous.


----------



## ToddJB

You guys are shaming me into upping my game.


----------



## theoldfart

I got back to the shop and actually made shavings and sawdust And the piece fit!


----------



## woodcox

Two feet went in one chomp nicely, a little paring and clean up for the others. Fast though.









True 90 pecenter derailment. I carefully octoed the maple burl for a test. Facets disappeared and it looks like Thurman's bloody potato. Figure doesn't look deep either. Maybe just turn a tapered simple sorby pattern with this maple. Swanky like. 









I'm gonna have to refer to plumbing. The ferrules are needing to be large.


----------



## ToddJB

Do you need a ferrule with that sort of tang? Most pig sticker with a tangle like that either have nothing or just a leather washer.


----------



## Brit

WC - That bench is a work of art. You're making a really nice job of it. I hear Mos has got a folder where all he collects all the good photos for next year's calendar. Your brass hammer pic is drool-worthy and should definitely be in his folder. Have you got that one Mos?

Terry - That mallet is perfection. Shame you didn't get the weight.

Kev - What ya making?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, business travel…


----------



## Brit

Is that travelling for business in economy Smitty or travelling business class? If I have to fly business we have to go economy. Some years ago I did some consulting work in Oman and I went there on three separate occasions. Once in economy, once I got a free upgrade to business class and once I got a free upgrade to 1st class. What a difference. When I travelled 1st class, there was a rich Arab sitting next to me shamelessly 'reading' a copy of Playboy. He kept turning it sideways then disappearing to the bog.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks for the tips, guys. I agree lots of good stuff going on around here.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, a Connecticut Valley Low Boy. Based on one done in the early 18'th century in Connecticut.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Got my package from the bay yesterday and here's what came










did a little cleaning and here's what I got










The one 2nd from the right is the one from an antique store stop last week-2 have some short tip issues (insert all lewd comments here please) but all in all nice little perfect handles back from oblivion


----------



## duckmilk

+1 to strong work guys.

Safe travels Smitty.

I think I have seen ads on the internet which address shaft length, but not any for tip length Mike ;-)


----------



## summerfi

It has started. Eighteen pieces down, and…










...478 more to go.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bob, I feel for ya and the task ahead….but it really just makes me respect you all the more.


----------



## putty

How are you cutting that stuff Bob? they make a special skil saw blade for it, most of the installers down here just get a stack of the cheapest carbide blades they can get.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Red. Putty, I've borrowed a shear made especially for cutting it, but I don't like the cut it makes. Kinda ragged. What I've always used before and am using now is a Harbor Freight thin diamond wheel on an angle grinder. It's fast and makes a nice smooth cut without too much dust.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Economy, StL to WashDulles.

Bob, I'd rather be helping you with siding.


----------



## summerfi

Copy that, Smitty. DC is a place I try to avoid.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice save, Mike.

Bob, you put in some hours. Was the old siding fairly easy to remove?

Tried my hand for the first time at making something with some complex angles and curves.










The nut on the sharpener I'm working on is reversed threaded, and I didn't feel like buying a speciality wing nut. I have a lot of room for improvement when it come to symmetry, but it's functional!

Those rifflers I picked up from Red are wonderful little boogers.


----------



## Brit

Great start Bob. Finished by the weekend?

Todd - That's just nuts.


----------



## woodcox

Nicely conical, Todd. Your grabber's are always rather finely honed.

No ferrules and add leather.settle. It's like a plane iron on a stick! So sweet.








Subtle yet effective to hold my mits.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! Thurman. You're a special kind of beautiful Woodcox.

Safe travels Smitty. Dulles has a magnificent building; I've always wanted to see it first hand. Saarinen had amazing vision.

I like it Todd.

Bob, always impressive. Hope it runs smoothly for you.


----------



## terryR

Wish I could help, Bob. Hopefully the weather is nice while you slave away.

Damn, what a lovely chisel.^


----------



## chrisstef

Opened up a chimney to look at the flue and this drops out:










A quacktastrophie!

There was this above the fireplace too


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why is a duck in a chimney? Beautiful carving.


----------



## chrisstef

In the middle of downtown Hartford to boot. Donny took a wrong turn somewhere thats for sure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Poor bird; strange death.


----------



## summerfi

> Bob, you put in some hours. Was the old siding fairly easy to remove?
> 
> - ToddJB


I've only removed the siding from a couple walls so far, and no, it wasn't easy. It's a real pain in fact. It's supposed to rain for most of the next week, so my progress won't be making much progress. Maybe I'll be able to catch up on some saw sharpening. I get saws mailed to me from literally all over the country.

If you ever need to remove a lot of old caulking, here's a tip. Get yourself one of these. I was amazed. It strips caulking about as fast as you can move it along.


----------



## jmartel

I've got one of those. With a different blade it makes a decent flush cut power saw as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

What is it? The link opens to their sale page for me.


----------



## summerfi

It's an oscillating multi-tool Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah! Thank you!


----------



## ShaneA

I bought a Bosch one on a whim from CPO a week or two. May have been last year's model. Got it with a kit of accessories for like $100. I have never used one before, but watching the videos made it seem useful.

Whatcha guys use them for? Strictly home reno type stuff, or any WW applications?

Edit: Pretty sure it was $99, it was like they were just giving it away, lol!

http://www.cpooutlets.com/bosch-mx30ec-31-multi-x-3-0-amp-oscillating-tool-kit-with-31-accessories/bshnmx30ec-31,default,pd.html


----------



## jmartel

I don't see a whole lot of use for woodworking stuff, other than maybe the triangle sanding pad for getting into corners. But for home reno it's great. If it dies tomorrow I wouldn't be upset. It served it's ~$30 usefulness and I'd buy another next time I needed one. Same with my $40 sawzall.


----------



## JayT

I have had a Fein for over seven years now. It's more a home improvement tool, but there are some features that are handy for woodworking. I've used it to make plunge cuts in areas that were too tight for any other tool and it makes a very good detail sander with the triangular pad.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I bought a Bosch one on a whim from CPO a week or two. May have been last year s model. Got it with a kit of accessories for like $100. I have never used one before, but watching the videos made it seem useful.
> 
> Whatcha guys use them for? Strictly home reno type stuff, or any WW applications?
> 
> - ShaneA


I bought the Bosch on purpose. Don't know how I ever got along without it. Very useful for making things fit.


----------



## ToddJB

The have the first gen version of the ridgid, you can switch the heads out for different tools. Great idea and great for home reno, but the battery slot is really loose so it has to be jimmied to get it to work. And really, in my opinion, it should be a corded tool.


----------



## ShaneA

The plunge cut was the one action that piqued my WW interest. Talk about a quick way to put a sqaurish type hole in something. The Festool version has an accessory that ensures a 90degree perpendicular action.


----------



## DrDirt

> The plunge cut was the one action that piqued my WW interest. Talk about a quick way to put a sqaurish type hole in something. The Festool version has an accessory that ensures a 90degree perpendicular action.
> 
> - ShaneA


Yup it is truly unique in the ability to do renovations on old houses, where you want to put a new outlet box into the baseboard of a turn of the century '4-square' home that only had one outlet in the room without a major struggle, then fishing the power to it from the basement


----------



## chrisstef

I used one once. Maybe a Ryobi? It hopped, skipped, dinged the bead board I was hanging and then bit me in my hand. Slammed that fugger right into concrete slab. Stef no like multi tools.


----------



## 489tad

I agree with Todd on the cord. I use that tool all around the house. Helpful with the hardwood floors. Drywall repair, cut the patch first. Put it over the damage, plung cut around the patch. Perfect fit. 
Well done duck. Carry on fella's.


----------



## Brit

I've got the Fein too. Used it loads of times. Great for getting grout out from tiles and the saw attachments are great for taking a thin strip off the bottom of a door without having to remove it so the door will go over carpet.


----------



## Brit

WC - Tell us more about those three chisels. They're gorgeous! Have you just acquired them? Who made them?


----------



## woodcox

I've resisted the multi tool so far.

Lol @ the hog smashing of one!

Andy, all buck bros. A slow moving collection, most came with out handles. There is also a 1-1/2" stubby to handle also. The largest one I believe was originally a cranked neck that someone straightened out. Trying to sharpen it made me look for a few more. Some serious steel in there. They took forever lapping and rebeveling. I bought a worksharp at the end of it.lol. Wiktor Kuc has a good read of the company on his site. Interesting history and it's ties to Sheffield. I think there is a 1" and 2" left to find but, I just bought the last pfeil bench chisel for my set up to 1". The birds eye maple burl was a turning blank I quartered. They are not stabilized with resin because I like the wood and not plastic feeling. I don't mind the little birdseye voids. They are plenty dense for paring chisels.


----------



## jmartel

Drains are done, vents are about 75% done. Need to finish those up and do a pressure test to make sure it won't leak for the inspector. Then it's just tying up some loose ends and scheduling the inspection.


----------



## bandit571

Before..









And, the after…









$0.75 Buck Brothers 1" wide gouge…


----------



## ToddJB

Well, I should have known better, but I'm still super annoyed.

The sharpening station I'm making. I built it to take 5" sanding disks. 5" ones. You know what's not 5 inches? The answer is 5" sanding disks. They're like 5-3/16". So dumb.

Kicking myself for not actually measuring them first - but also irked with why you would brand it by a size, but make it's dimensions something else.

I will likely be able to make it work, but I just find the whole thing dumb.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, that's annoying for sure, but what really irks me is the way the lumber and plywood industry has shorted the consumer over the years. Plywood went metric but was still 4' x 8' and now it isn't even that! Grrrr!

That's why it's nice to have friends in dusty places so I can buy full sized sticks!
DanK


----------



## Brit

I did the crosscut to cut the worktop to length with a handsaw by standing on a step ladder to get above the cut. I would have done the 3m x 40mm hard maple rip cut by hand too, but I couldn't get the step ladder in the right position. If you believe that, you'll believe anything.










Had to take the window out to get it into position, but it fitted first time which was good. Now I know it fits I can put a finish on it and paint the cabinets.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking great, Andy!

Dan, yeah, in writing that I didn't take into consideration the common knowledge that 2×4s are not 2×4.


----------



## putty

> Dan, yeah, in writing that I didn t take into consideration the common knowledge that 2×4s are not 2×4.
> 
> - ToddJB


yup… I remember they were 1 5/8×3 5/8" then they shrunk to 1 1/2×3 1/2

I guess they will be 1.25 by 3.25 soon


----------



## TheFridge

Work










Sucks


----------



## Brit

That's a very neat job you made of that Fridge.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Fridge, my panels do not look like that. Strong work.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya missed the fire alarm panel and annuciator fridge.


----------



## terryR

Awesome to see your shop, Andy. Looks great!

Wow, Fridge. that's a lot of juice.

Finished a mini-smoother plane. Tiny. My eyes are still crossed. Not as pretty as it should be, but works fine.










great shavings in poplar and lignum,


----------



## jmartel

What is this, a plane for ants?

Where do you get your plane irons for the ones you're making?


----------



## terryR

> What is this, a plane for ants?
> 
> Where do you get your plane irons for the ones you re making?
> 
> - jmartel


Mostly skill building, J.
I make the irons.


----------



## terryR

I bought a tiny plane from a dude in London, Bill Carter, and I'm trying to see how hard such a feat is.

It's tough for someone with ten thumbs.


----------



## DanKrager

Looking good Brit. Window came out pretty cleanly it looks like.

But I'm wondering. From an earlier post(so far back I can't find it now), how are you going to paint the cabinets with the top? It looks pretty tight for that…. 

Just tweaking the English.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks girls. Not much to it really. Force your will upon it and it shall be like putty in your hands. Not mine. Cuz that would be weird. I don't know if putty would appreciate it. Plus a bunch of it is solid wire which cooperates a lot better than stranded when it comes to staying in place. My best work ever where I took my time was in a Walgreens in north Austin TX. I made 6-7 panels about as perfect as they could be. Wish I would've took pics.

Stef, fire alarm panel Will be just to the right just out of the picture. Duh. I just had them throw up a sheet of rock so I could mount and terminate panels and whatnot and be ahead of the game. The rest of the yob has no rock seniór.


----------



## chrisstef

See how i did that fridge. I bet you thought i knew what i was talkin about. All i see there is half a man day and beer money. I been fakin it for close to 15 years now lol.

Id be pleasured to watch the guys rip that apart.


----------



## TheFridge

And I'd destroy every one that attempted it ol steffums


----------



## chrisstef

Death match. Fridge and co vs the SundStrong brothers with the asbestos mafia special ringside guests.

Haaiiiillllingggg from hard hittin new britain …..


----------



## jmartel

And after all that time you spent on it, someone's gonna come through in a year or two and mess everything up.


----------



## TheFridge

This is only true because I'm supposed to be starting a laid back job with the local school board next month. But you can only have so many electrical devices in a place with big fake rock climbing walls.

Thought I heard someone queef. Bandit must be nearby.


----------



## Brit

Dan - The windows slide in from the outside and get fixed in place with screws through the frame from the inside. It only takes a minute to remove them.

The worktop isn't fixed in place yet, so hopefully it will slide right out in the morning and then I can remove each cabinet and paint the bits that show on them. Then I'll put it all back like you see it now and fix the cabinets to the wall and the top to the cabinets. Then I'll make and hang the doors and finally make the drawers.

I messed up routing one of the dados for the drawer slides though. I had the cabinet side laying on my bench and I positioned a straight edge on top of it to run my router against, clamped it down but forgot to clamp the side itself to the bench. I was routing away and suddenly realized that I was leaning on the end of the side causing it to move under my straight edge and my router cut was veering away from my line. Luckily, the start of the slot is correct and because I realized before the end of the cut, the end of the cut is also correct. Thankfully it was the top edge of the dado that veered off, so the bottom edge is straight and that is what will take the weight of the drawer. I could fix it, but I'm not going to bother since it won't be seen once the drawers are fitted.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For Tony, best I could get this am.


----------



## bandit571

"And, IF you should find a live Dragon down there….try not to wake him up…."


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Multi-tools are worth their weight in gold for hardwood flooring and other remodels. If your door trim goes to the subfloor, flip a piece of your hardwood floor over and use it as a flush reference while you cut the door trim. Pretty slick. Also works well to snip the nails when taking up poorly installed T&G floor….but I wouldn't know.

When crafts collide. Schwarz would be so proud.


----------



## jmartel

Teaching your kid the joys of alcohol early, I like it.

Iwasaki files are 20% off in May at woodcraft for anyone needing some. I might pick up another one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wonderful Andy.

So neat Terry.

Fantastic!!! Thank you very much Smitty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! @ "…but I wouldn't know"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I bribed them with a prospective batch of homemade root beer Jnizzle.


----------



## TheFridge

> "And, IF you should find a live Dragon down there….try not to wake him up…."
> 
> - bandit571


And if you find a roach in a dungeon you should step on it no matter how big.


----------



## ToddJB

My 14" BS broke a blade last night 

It was old and needed to be replaced anyway, so I used this excuse to pick up a new one for it and 20" too 

Hopefully, I can build out specific resawer and specific curvy/wet saws now.


----------



## TheFridge

Have a riser and a 1/2 on one and a 3/16? 1/4? On the standard 14". Best thing since sliced bread on a bandsaw.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid excuse to do some shopping Toddskins. Hows the new job goin brother?


----------



## ToddJB

Fridge, I got a 3/16" 10TPI on the 14 w/riser, and 1" 3TPI for the 20".

Stef, it's going. Still more flux and uncertainty than I prefer, but it's a good environment.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, more work.



















Bearings ordered today.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice. Ordered some bearing from Accurate the first time yesterday. About half the cost of the ones I got from amazon and half the cost. Nachi too and not some poorly ground china bearing. I was surprised.


----------



## terryR

Continued good luck with the new job, Toddster.

My bandsaw is still throwing both tires. Bought a replacement set, and was about to install them a couple of nights ago, but the instructions say to heat them for hours, then apply. So, I procrastinated again! Oh well, I'm on an unplugged kick for building these little planes anyhow.

Some quality shop time today,


----------



## ToddJB

> Nice. Ordered some bearing from Accurate the first time yesterday. About half the cost of the ones I got from amazon and half the cost. Nachi too and not some poorly ground china bearing. I was surprised.
> 
> - TheFridge


I can't preach Accurate's praises enough. They're no joke.


----------



## widdle

What do you guys think of the scary sharp method ? Asking for Red.


----------



## ShaneA

Long term cost builds on sandpaper and abrasives. Cheapest way as in an intro…I think?


----------



## chrisstef

Widdle!!


----------



## ToddJB

It frightens me.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah Todd it's great not having to pay 7-8$ a piece to make sure you get decent bearings. I made the mistake of buying a couple different cheap ones through amazon. They were blatantly terrible at machining wherever they came from.


----------



## JayT

> Long term cost builds on sandpaper and abrasives. Cheapest way as in an intro…I think?
> 
> - ShaneA


Agree. Low up front cost, very high long term cost if you are sharpening much. The other consideration is that it is very easy to round an edge with scary sharp as the sandpaper can push up a bulge ahead of the edge being sharpened. That can be overcome by using pull strokes only on the finger grits or clamping the paper down, but is still something that has to be considered.


----------



## chrisstef

You love the bulge ^


----------



## TheFridge

Seriously and not seriously at the same time. The bulge was why I went with stones. Especially when it came to lapping.


----------



## bandit571

Shopping today…









one saw to clean up, one drill….$11….meh, spent more for the GrandBRATS' supper on the way home…


----------



## bandit571

> "And, IF you should find a live Dragon down there….try not to wake him up…."
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> And if you find a roach in a dungeon you should step on it no matter how big.
> 
> - TheFridge


Depends on whether I have the correct sized Roach Clip for it…...


----------



## TheFridge

I think you overspent.

I always wondered why they called roaches little bandits. They just keep coming back.


----------



## bandit571

Last 4" X 24" backsaw I bought cost me $20…...might want to check out what a Buck Rogers drill runs on fleabay….

Ya need a lid for that roach? Or just a few more Lone Star beers…


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome. Really. I'm happy for you. I think you deserve some cookies. Or some other ray of sunshine in that existence you call a life.

Edit: I just ate some pepperidge farm Milano AND Chesapeake cookies. They were just delightful.


----------



## widdle

> Long term cost builds on sandpaper and abrasives. Cheapest way as in an intro…I think?
> 
> - ShaneA


Red stops at 150, so it's not a huge issue..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Friggin Wids. Long time buddy. I need to get you my new digits.

You woulda liked my last build.


----------



## TheFridge

Talk about solid.


----------



## widdle

Nope,Don't like it …You gonna flush those up ? Come
on man.

Hope all you other boys are well…



> Friggin Wids. Long time buddy. I need to get you my new digits.
> 
> You woulda liked my last build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## Brit

I hate waiting for paint to dry. Just sayin'.


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds exciting to me.


----------



## chrisstef

Just blow on it Andy


----------



## duckmilk

> I hate waiting for paint to dry. Just sayin .
> 
> - Brit


Good excuse to have a few beers


----------



## summerfi

Hanging fascia on the horizontal by yourself is relatively easy. You hoist it up against the drip edge, drive a nail exactly in the center, check for level, and then complete the nailing. Hanging fascia on the slope of a gable end by yourself is an order of magnitude harder. Picture a homeowner teetering at the top of a 32' ladder, trying to position a heavy 12' piece of fiber cement fascia with one hand while handling a 10 pound nail gun with the other. The board slips, tools go flying, board crashes to ground, followed immediately by cursing homeowner. There has to be a better way-and now there is! Introducing Bob's Revolutionary Gable End Fascia Hanging Gizmo!










With just two of these devices, you can secure the heaviest of fascia boards in precise position, leaving one hand free to hold onto the ladder, another hand to perfectly nail the fascia, and the other hand to sip your favorite cool beverage.

Let me point out some of the advanced engineering features of this amazing device. Notice how screws protrude slightly from the top to securely grip shingles on the roof. Notice the included wedges that go on the bottom to ensure a tight grip on the board. These features took years to design and perfect, but now they can be yours!



















This amazing patent pending device has been used on nearly two fascia boards to date. And yes, it will be available soon in a Walmart near you for only four easy payments of $19.95. If you act before Mother's Day, this convenient tool holding ladder tray will be included absolutely free. Your little woman will appreciate your thoughtfulness in buying her these essentials while she's standing at the top of that ladder, hanging fascia like a pro. Bob's Revolutionary Gable End Fascia Hanging Gizmo! Get it today.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill take two! And a wife to hang it. The mother of invention right there bob. Stay safe brother.


----------



## Brit

Genious! Do you take Amex?


----------



## terryR

Looks like something they should sell at the Borg, bright orange with someone's logo on it. Bob? know any patent lawyers?

Another wooden plane completedd today. A wedged mouth closer. As the base wears, you can remove the wedge, reshape it slightly to allow it to slip further into the mouth and close it up, and flatten the base. Old tech, but never really caught on. Probably due to all the extra work?



















This one is made from Movingui and Cocobolo, shop made iron bedded at 50 degrees is 1.5" wide.


----------



## duckmilk

With just two of these devices, your little woman can secure the heaviest of fascia boards in precise position, leaving one hand free to hold onto the ladder, another hand to perfectly nail the fascia, and the other hand to sip your favorite cool beverage.

Your wife has 3 hands? How convenient that would be. Congrats buddy on finding an innovative solution 

Terry is on a plane building binge. Looking great!

Is the paint dry yet Andy? Show us the finished project please, with a panoramic view of your shop.


----------



## summerfi

> A wedged mouth closer.


Has Terry taken up bird watching?

Seriously, beautiful planes bro.

And in case there was any doubt, yes, doing siding has pushed my needle past the "crazy" mark.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heh,....Bob hit the cray button.





View on YouTube


----------



## TheFridge

Testing emojis
烙‍♂‍❤‍‍❤‍‍‍❤‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍


----------



## Tugboater78

Good to be home

First project for thia 3 week off work, 2 raised garden beds.

Wife and i fired up her terrai and my small trailer, took off for the blue home center.
Loaded up on some 2×10s, and lots of stuff to make some soil, and a few plants. 
Got halfway home, driver side tire on trailer rolls off rim. Luckily right in front of a family friend's house. Unloaded trailer into his pickemup truck, unhitched, rolled in his barn. Guess i gotta go out tomorrow and try to remove wheel and get it fixed monday mornin.

But anyway, got stuff unloaded in backyard and proceeded to build 2 4×6 beds. Ran out of daylight so..









More to come later…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Loaded up on some 2×10s, and lots of stuff to make some soil,
> 
> - Tugboater78


I remember working swing shifts, got to go home but my sleep was so messed up it never really felt like it.
I don't need to go to the home center for stuff to make soil, my first half cup of coffee does that for me every morning, then again they do have free coffee by the contractor desk.


----------



## Tugboater78

Crazy storm rolled through last night, dumped quarter aized hail with some serious winds. Luckily no real damage to my property, far as i can tell. 
Car and house and neighborhood got plastered with shredded leaves though.













































Couple trees fell on some houses in town. On way to get gardsn materials saw 3-4 barns missing roofs, and 1 leveled. Heard of a few more than what i seen.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Loaded up on some 2×10s, and lots of stuff to make some soil,
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> I remember working swing shifts, got to go home but my sleep was so messed up it never really felt like it.
> I don t need to go to the home center for stuff to make soil, my first half cup of coffee does that for me every morning, then again they do have free coffee by the contractor desk.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Lawl


----------



## bandit571

Sooo, you are the one sending all these thunderstorms through here….have had 6 so far in 24 hours roll through here…on their way to Sandusky, OH. Most of the yard sales today were washouts.


----------



## Brit

Hoorah! It's back up.


----------



## chrisstef

Doc finally ok'd that prescription huh Andy. Congrats!


----------



## Brit

I was worried for a minute there. Felt like we just slingshoted round the dark side of the moon and now comms has been restored.


----------



## Tim457

Lol stef, nice. Went over his 'ed me thinks maybe.


----------



## chrisstef

Its the time difference im sure Tim.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hanging fascia on the horizontal by yourself is relatively easy. You hoist it up against the drip edge, drive a nail exactly in the center, check for level, and then complete the nailing. Hanging fascia on the slope of a gable end by yourself is an order of magnitude harder. Picture a homeowner teetering at the top of a 32 ladder, trying to position a heavy 12 piece of fiber cement fascia with one hand while handling a 10 pound nail gun with the other. The board slips, tools go flying, board crashes to ground, followed immediately by cursing homeowner. There has to be a better way-and now there is! Introducing Bob s Revolutionary Gable End Fascia Hanging Gizmo
> 
> - summerfi


Necessity is the mother of invention but ingenuity is its father… good job Pops.

I knew I should have come out there to help ya…. I could have asked for a cut of the royalties.


----------



## woodcox

This guy seems to know his ish, funny fugger too. A lot of interesting info though not ww related. Sub button was pushed.





Looking forward to the reveal, Andy. All shop rehab for the allotted time off or are there other projects planned?

Wife suggested a yard crew to come because of my spinal stuff. My hours are later now and Sunday is our only family day together. She doesn't want me using that time to get everything done around the house. I may give in this time. Curb appeal has not been stellar lately.

Where is vaca this time stef? We're already a month away from Ft. Myers Beach. This year is flying by.


----------



## Tugboater78

4×6 Beds built with 2×10s, sunk 2-4" and interior dug down over a foot before new soil,peat, garden mix, sand, was added

Taters and green beans in right side bed in second picture, cabbage, peas, cucumbers in other bed. Standing bed by building has leaf lettuce, carrots, onions, buckets have tomato's., pots by building have peppers.

Gotta build some kinda fence around it all cause the deer/rabbits like to graze in our back yard.










Got front flowerbed mulched and the wife planted a few flowers.

Website still inaccesable from my phone, but loads on kindle.


----------



## mochoa

What's up Ya'll! Still talking about woodworking?

Bob that's brilliant!

Red that cabinet is stunning.

Terry beautiful plane man!

Tug, love the garden beds, I need to get on that at my house.


----------



## JayT

Maur, long time no post, man. Since when did we talk about woodworking here? You must have us confused with a different thread.


----------



## jmartel

Looking good, Tug. That's on our agenda for next year.

Inspection has been submitted for Friday. Hopefully it all goes well. I installed an outdoor hose bibb yesterday with hot & cold water for washing scuba gear. Need to do some last minute tying in and organizing things and then it should be ready to go.

I realized yesterday that I need to mow the back half of my yard at some point. The grass is above my knees.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice gardening work there Tugger.

We're back down to FLA woodcox. 5/17 - 5/29. Were making a stop in Orlando at some Marriott Harbour Inn waterpark hotel to hook up with some old friends for 2 days then down to Venice to kick it with the inlaws for a week. We're all in need of some vaca time. Little buddy has been all tears in the mornings as I drop him off at school. Been a rough month for he and I. As good as his teachers are, it guts me to leave him there crying. I think he's all right once he gets into his classroom but the hour of pre-care in the library has become painful for some reason. I cant peg it.

Mauricio!! You sneaky bastage. Good to hear from you.


----------



## theoldfart

"I can't peg it" 
That's an easy one Stef, apparently your a good dad!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Little buddy no longer riding the bus for an hour+ to the charter school?


----------



## chrisstef

I hope that's the issue OF. Thanks brother.

Yeti - He takes the bus in the afternoons. I drop him off at 7:30 for "pre-care". Hes there in the library for about an hour before they head down to the café for breakfast and then off to class at 9:00. They've got games, blocks, books, crayons etc out for the kids to play with but N just hasn't been into as of late. One of the Pre-K teachers oversees the pre-care and she cant seem to figure out his change in demeanor either. She's great with him and can usually settle him down (from what she tells me) after a little bit but damn, its hard seeing / hearing your kid cry as you leave.

I think ill print out a couple pictures of us and put them in his backpack so if he's feeling like he's missing us he can look a the pictures. My other thought was for every day he doesn't cry when I drop him off he can get a hot wheels car or something. Id gladly pay $1 a day to avoid the morning issues.


----------



## JayT

Bribery isn't going to fix the problem, stef, and can cause others, finding the real issue is the key. Gotta find some way for him to talk about it if the teachers don't see it, either. Could very easily be something that seems benign to us adults, but is a big deal to a kid. BTDT.

Or, it could just be that he realizes he's now smarter than his dad and that's causing some emotional distress.


----------



## woodcox

Mine was an early bloomer and let into pre-k ahead of time. Made some really good friends with a few, then they all left for the kindergarten class. Her issues started then as the classes rotated out. She hated being left with her "short" classmates. Friends were made and she perked back up. Hope you can get him come around. Family pic is a great idea.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

If this listing here in rainy NE Oho doesn't give you 'way cool' old equipment wood-you need new ED meds.

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/atq/6112376721.html


----------



## Tim457

My neighbor took down a pear tree and I split the main clear trunk portion and also saved the crotch. Question is what is the best way to saw up the crotch to see the figure and not have it split so much it's ruined? I assume it's saw through the longest dimension into board thickness and split through the pith because that's going to split anyway. Am I on the right track?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, that monstrosity just showed up in my in box from one of several CL alerts I've set up. That's a lot of machine for $300 but looks like it'd take up quite a bit of real estate plus it would surprise me none to learn it weighs in at ~6K pounds. I still think I need to go look at it since it's less than 20min away and I can get it home if I have to, I just don't have anywhere to put it once I got it home, then again the wife's car doesn't really need to be in the garage!

Stef, I'd be careful with the hotwheels bribery trick, I think CT imposes a 150% tax on all bribery related expenses.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I think he's just f'n with ya. Starting in on the mind games. "Watch this, a few tears, a small fit, and I'll wreck the old man's whole day.


----------



## ShaneA

My 1st thought was he isn't as friended up at the early morning gig. Get a buddy or two, or lose a jerk or two, and he will jump outta the car to hang with his buddies. Could be way off base though.


----------



## Tim457

That's a tough one, stef. I agree having some early morning buddies should solve it. Other thing my kid's teachers recommended was a very short quick goodbye would make the separation easier to get over. It did work, but not right away. They said drawn out goodbyes to try to help them actually made it worse.


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate all the responses gents. Tough situation to figure out. I'm sure he'll get past it. Or ill get over it. One way or another it'll sort itself out in due time.

Yeti - I wouldn't be surprised. Our local gvt would find a way to starve in a grocery store. They miscalculated the anticipated income tax revenue by …. wait for it …. $413 million. Yup, almost half a billion dollars on a 9 billion dollar expected return. They'll tax anything they can get their hands on at this point.

Tim - its really weird because ive been dropping him off at day care or school for 4 years running and he's never cried like this. A day here, a day there, yes, but not weeks on end. I'm all about the drop n go. Here ya go, dad's gotta make them George washingtons, have a good day, love ya, I'm out.


----------



## Brit

*Duck & WC *- The big reveal will be a while yet. Still got a fair bit to do. I started making the cupboard doors today. After they have been painted and hung, I have to make six drawers and fit them. Also got to make and paint three shelves for the cupboards and fit all the hardware. I'm back at work tomorrow, so it will get finished as and when.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! Excellent Bob.

Widdle I have some wood for you. And some Japanese chisels.

Fantastic curls Terry.

That is crazy looking Tug. Hope you get tons of tomatoes for your efforts.

.... I'm still catching up.


----------



## widdle

Oh no Tony..Are you retiring


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't think it's possible to retire from being a no-account. Downsizing may be more fitting.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah that's real weird, stef. Any reason to think some kind of incident happened that is making him so upset? Maybe some kid is torturing him or something. Just grasping at straws, here, time will probably solve it too.


----------



## chrisstef

Talkin with the wiz here we think its a lil separation anxiety hes got goin on. He came home and walked by my shoe and said "it smells like daddy. I miss my father". Lol. We just took 5 polaroids and im gonna tuck em in his back pack. Give him somethin to look at if he gets bummed out.

I dont think theres anything going on with other kids. Theres a very good line of communication between his teachers and us. The folks they have at this school have all been top notch.


----------



## Buckethead

Stef that's a horrible idea are you trying to scar the kid for life with that mug shot? lol jk I got no idea. Srsly tho kids want to be with their parents who knew? (Honestly it just shows you're a good dad)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe give him a little bourbon while you let him in on the secret that it's not going to get any easier than it is now….


----------



## TheFridge

My kids wanna be with me until the belt comes out. And then it's "my favorite person is mommy" time  jk. They aren't old enough for that yet. I usually go for a full or half Nelson until they tap out and go into timeout.


----------



## Slyy

Nice night for some back porch grillin' and eatin'.

Carry-on Gents.


----------



## jmartel

Because some people shouldn't be allowed to work on houses. Whoever did this apparently decided they didn't want to make the roof penetration larger for the 2" lines. Rather than using a reducer and a coupling, they decided it was a good idea to just duct tape the 1 1/2" pipe to the 2" pipe. To prevent it flopping around, they stuffed it full of old newspapers (the funny pages of course).










I mean, what the hell? Who thought that would be a good idea? Cut it down and put in a reducer, tied in my new vents temporarily. Will replace the whole thing once I move to the second bathroom and increase the exiting pipe to 2".


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like the 1500$ panel and receptacle addition that I did that turned into a 27000$ job because I had to fix what the homeowner and his buddy did.

Pretty much a complete rewire by the end of it. Le misérables.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, there's a lot of that stuff in this house. I'll be glad to have everything in working order when it's done. I still can't get over the fact that a family lived here and every single sink leaked. How do you not fix that?


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah that sounds like it can get a little rank.


----------



## Tugboater78

After 9yrs of living in this house and doing renovations i fail to be surprised at the level of "innovation" in repairing aimple problems. Of course when i finally hand this place off to someone else, hopefully soon, they may say the same of me..

Trying to figure out a way to get a new place. Currently uside down on thia house, propertty values for this area have taken a hell of a dive. For a bigger house with some acreage. Still have opportunity to purchase 18-26 acres for less than half market value. No house on it, and will need to connect to utilities (water, electric, dig septic) and of course, build a decent sized shop. Door is slowly closing on that opportunity though, as her mom/stepfather need/want to sell the property by the end of the year.

Seperation anxiety, with the kids, would be a tough pill to swallow with our work schedules, especially mine. She leaves the house by 5am, 6 days a week. And you know my schedule…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tug, hope the door doesn't close too quickly to act on the property, 26 acres would be very nice to have! I've let some pretty great deals slip through my fingers and while some are easier to forget than others, there's a couple that I'll probably be kicking my self in the can for the rest of my life.


----------



## jmartel

Tug, can you swing the property in addition to yours? At least for a bit until you are able to sell your place?


----------



## chrisstef

Any opportunity to rent out the current house Tug? At least you can keep some cash flow coming in until you get right side up on the property.

Had a couple of friends where that happened and they were able to rent long enough, at cost, to get right side up and then they sold. I doubt they made much on the investment but its better than taking it in the kiester selling for less than you owe.


----------



## ToddJB

I would imagine getting a loan while upside down isn't easy, is it?


----------



## ShaneA

Existing loan on primary residence in terms of money owed/equity should not be a factor in procuring a new loan on something else. Providing income, debt ratios, loan to value/down payment meets new loan's requirements, and credit worthiness is sound.

For most people, the catch on 2nd homes (properties) is the down payment, and debt ratios. It is not uncommon to ask for a larger down payment on investment, vacation, or 2nd homes compared to what could be on a primary residence.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane rubs himself with dollar bills.


----------



## ToddJB

Shane underpays homeless people to rub him with dollar bills.


----------



## ShaneA

$20's…let's get it straight


----------



## ToddJB

Nothing straight about a naked homeless man rubbing you with money for money, Shane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, but $20 is $20.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It takes a good rubbing with $20 bills to get Shane 'straight.' Got it.


----------



## Tugboater78

> I would imagine getting a loan while upside down isn t easy, is it?
> 
> - ToddJB


While i haven't inquired on the second property loan yet, i can imagine it may pose an issue.



> Existing loan on primary residence in terms of money owed/equity should not be a factor in procuring a new loan on something else. Providing income, debt ratios, loan to value/down payment meets new loan s requirements, and credit worthiness is sound.
> 
> For most people, the catch on 2nd homes (properties) is the down payment, and debt ratios. It is not uncommon to ask for a larger down payment on investment, vacation, or 2nd homes compared to what could be on a primary residence.
> 
> - ShaneA


While my credit rating is sound, this is about all my other thoughts in a nutshell. Down payment currently nonexistant. Being upside down on current home means no equity.

Renting current property could be an option, once i zip up the current renovation to kitchen, and sorely needed bathroom revamp. Timing is terrible, as these 2 things are sapping all the extra funds, a year from now, i can imagine a lot of concerns gone. Wife and i were thinking of seeing if her parents could wait that long. Probably not since it is all part of settling a family estate, and some parties involved want things settled asap.

Things going through my head as i build a fence around garden area to hopefully keep the critters out.


----------



## chrisstef

I got a $20. Jus sayin.

Hypothetically if the property is paid for could it be put into a trust under all the beneficiaries names with an option for you to buy in say 2 years? At that point in time youd have the option to sell at say a 60% market value and if you dont it goes up for general sale and all parties get their cut?

Just spitballin here.


----------



## duckmilk

> Wife and i were thinking of seeing if her parents could wait that long. Probably not since it is all part of settling a family estate, and some parties involved want things settled asap.
> 
> - Tugboater78


I'm no banker or loan savvy person, but, what about getting the property loan financed through her parents? In other words, let them carry the note. If you can't get it done, it all reverts back to them.
Just thinking of other options for ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did you originally type snowball then change it into spitball? Because I know you dig a nice snowball.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol no.


----------



## 489tad

$20 bills and ball'in, you guys crack me up.

Under water financing sucks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes you did Stef… Yes. You. Did.

You Freudian-slip-cover-up-artist:


----------



## Brit

Mmmmm eggnog.

It's ok Stef, when have you ever known us to judge?


----------



## bandit571

" Abominations, Mutations..Deviations….that's all you'll find here"


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, I wanted to put the eye roll emoji in there but couldn't. I wrote it and thought I was fast enough to change it before anyone noticed. Shame.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah…judgment free zone. No worries


----------



## duckmilk

> Yeah…judgment free zone. No worries
> 
> - ShaneA


Thank god!


----------



## duckmilk

Had to take $$ out of my savings to pay the IRS this last month. I hate April.


----------



## duckmilk

> Yes you did Stef… Yes. You. Did.
> 
> You Freudian-slip-cover-up-artist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Wait! You have LJs notify you every time Stef posts something? You need help buddy.


----------



## ShaneA

Judgment free zone Duck.


----------



## chrisstef

Love is love duck. Let it just be pure.


----------



## duckmilk

> Love is love duck. Let it just be pure.
> 
> - chrisstef


That is exactly why I'm here


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Had to take $$ out of my savings to pay the IRS this last month. I hate April.
> 
> - duckmilk


Had to do the same but having MY money earn interest for me is always better than giving uncle Sam a free loan, just gotta make sure I know what the bill is going to be. I've only been surprised (unpleasantly) once in the past 20 years and I don't plan on letting that happen again!


----------



## ToddJB

If I've learned one thing, it's that a solid douching is paramount to making a good impression when meeting an internet boyfriend for the first time.


----------



## TheFridge

I see you made a good impression. His nipples are hard.


----------



## ToddJB

Moobs4noobs


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Fridge, I was drawn to the same thing. The ginger gathering of 2017. You out there on business Rojo?


----------



## ToddJB

Glass cutting convention


----------



## chrisstef

Bahhh!

Todd tongue tickled reds turkey timers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just noticed Todd has the same shirt on in his avitar as he did to meet Red. Guess it was so Red would recognize him?

EDIT: Glass cutting. lawl!


----------



## chrisstef

All Todd owns is flannel


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Took that pic in Todd's closet, or Norm's?


----------



## August

+5 on nipples


----------



## ShaneA

Lots of goodness here. Only thing missing is a man bun.


----------



## terryR

Noticed the nipples first thing this morning. Thanks, Red!


----------



## CL810

Nice shop pics Todd! Most of your pics this past year have been of old iron that it's cool to see them in a shop with a plan that has come together. Looks great!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is that three Unisaws and a shaper or four Unisaws? I thought I was getting a little out of control with table saw acquisitions.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heh evidently it was a wee bit nippy in his shop.

Out here taking a class in Denver. Good times with Todd. Felt like we were old friends trying to catch on everything up in one evening.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It updates me for all additions to this thread. But I do love Stef, it's true.

Hope you got some touch for your efforts Todd.

LOL! @ crisp nips.

Glad you guys met up Red, super cool.


----------



## chrisstef

I been up, I been down
Take my word, my way around
I aint askin for much
I said, Lord, Take me downtown
I'm just lookin for some tush


----------



## ToddJB

Yeti, yes. 3 and 1. A '50s, '60s, and '70s model. The "goal" is to have all the stationary machines be '59 or older. The one that is up and running is the 70s model. The 50's will be restored at some point. The 60s will be used as a parts machine for the 50s, as soon as the resto is done the 70's will hit the streets. The shaper is from the 70s, as well. I have yet to find a less offensive model.


----------



## bigblockyeti

After posing the question I checked out your workshop which satiated my curiosity. I just missed out on 39' Unisaw after the seller who promised to get back to me on Monday with the serial number and motor model failed to do so. The ad's now gone so I'm sure it's been sold. I hate it when I expect very little competency of someone and am still completely let down. Sooner or later I'll have to adjust what I can expect from CL sellers.


----------



## ToddJB

Uggg. Yeah. I've given up on asking questions. If it's something I'm interested in I tell them "I'll take it, I have cash, I'll be right over." Then when I show up I inspect and make a determination from there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was a four footer too!


----------



## ToddJB

Dag.


----------



## duckmilk

Great that you two met up! Your shop shows a bit of improvement from when I was there


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Yes. Just a bit  I actually mentioned that to Red last night - you didn't have the best showing. Progress!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Your shop is awesome Todd! Wish I had more space.

I'm kicking around the idea of bumping the side of my shop out 15-20ft. Biggest problem is the gas meter and the electrical box will have to move with the expansion. The electrical could be moved to the back side of the shop, and should be able to pull the house wiring over with no problems, but I would have to run new main line into the box.

My better half is not to very excited about this.


----------



## ToddJB

An extra 15-20 is no joke, Paul. That would be great.


----------



## Slyy

Your shop is definitely a purdy one Todd.

Wish I had taken a picture, but without some dust collection, that Boice Crane planer makes a right mess! Glad I upgraded from my punny 3gal shop vac to a big 16gal Ridgid.
Think I got some of the finish cut issues work out at least until I restore it. Loosened outfeed roller and sorta likes to take a bigger cut as well.
Finish on the legs I milled up for a long overdue scroll saw stand.








And all 160lbs of Duro Scroll Saw









I finally got a phone call I've been waiting for since the week Todd came down to get that LeBlond, I'm hoping to roll about 1200lbs of cast iron in the shop the week after next!

Anyone using a rotary phase converter in their shops?

Paul, have a bud who has a 30×40, he laments not doing the extra 10' regularly.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ha. Yes. Just a bit  I actually mentioned that to Red last night - you didn t have the best showing. Progress!
> 
> - ToddJB


So next time I come visit, you'll clean up for me???

Looks pretty clean Jake.

Yes, Todd's space is nice, assuming he doesn't buy any more old arn ;-) My little 17×32 shop would work fine for me, except when I confiscated one corner for my office. Now I'm a little short on space. It'll work though.


----------



## TheFridge

> So next time I come visit, you ll clean up for me???
> 
> - duckmilk


Only if you don't mind wearing a thin shirt and the shop being 58 degrees for the duration of your visit


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, you guys came to an agreement on price? Awesome man.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm slowly getting there on the shop as well… down to just 3 panels left now. Annoying as I have to rip about 10" off of these ones, so one more step in the process now.










And then the walls…


----------



## Tugboater78

Got me a scraper and a couple motivation stickers..

Todd was wearing that same shirt at LAP… i think..


----------



## jmartel

Here's a new boat for you, Tug.










Did some work on it today. Should be delivered in a month or so. Even has treads so it can climb the beach when it's not being used. I wish. Apparently this is how the yard drops their boats in the water. Missed their tide so they had to bring a barge crane in to lift up the back of the boat as they dropped it in.


----------



## Brit

> My little 17×32 shop would work fine for me, except when I confiscated one corner for my office. Now I m a little short on space. It ll work though.
> 
> - duckmilk


You wouldn't do well in my little 9ft x 9ft shop then Dan. You can swing a cat, but you'd smack it's head on every wall. LOL. On the plus side though, it's really cheap to heat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent Jake!

You're doing such a nice job in there Mos.

Todd and his shirt have a little bit of a codependent relationship.

Your shop is fantastic Andy.


----------



## chrisstef

That sounds like a $1500 tide miscalculation Jmart. Someones getting chewed out for that one.

Its Friday snitches.

Took lil buddy out of pre-care in the morning and he's taking the bus instead. 2 days, no tears and a substantially better attitude when he gets home. Hopefully we can ride this one out until the end of the school year. Its been a big weight off.

12 days until sun and sand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you got him back on track.

12 days is a short turn for that reward.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> That sounds like a $1500 tide miscalculation Jmart. Someones getting chewed out for that one.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's the same thing I thought, the tide is a known variable not a moving target, not to mention you get two chances every day. I'd be doin' some chewin' for sure if it happened on my watch.

Glad little buddy's all better, I know that can be rough.

Enjoy the sun & sand, just got back myself after the week following easter, good times and warm weather were enjoyed by all. Only got chewed out once by my wife after revealing the level of detail I remembered about one well toned woman that was apparently checking me out as I constantly herded my kids, should have plead the fifth!


----------



## Brit

That's funny.


----------



## jmartel

> That sounds like a $1500 tide miscalculation Jmart. Someones getting chewed out for that one.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> That s the same thing I thought, the tide is a known variable not a moving target, not to mention you get two chances every day. I d be doin some chewin for sure if it happened on my watch.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


More like they get 1 or 2 chances a month with a hull this deep. They had a super high tide window that they missed. And I'm sure it's way more than $1500. They had to have about 110 tons of help from the barge crane.


----------



## terryR

So, how does that Duro scroll saw work? A mechanism under the table goesup and down with a blade? I see the rigid arm. Would love to score a filer with a flat table like that!

makes my 21" Excaliber look flimsy and cheap.


----------



## Slyy

Chicken Barn swap meet, engage!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun!


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, is that colour lavender? Scotty's interior design rubbing off on you?


----------



## Brit

LOL Todd. Definitely not. They call it Praline. For some reason, the colour always comes out grey in photos. I quickly adjusted the white balance of the photo to try and correct it, but it looks like I'll have to try harder to make it look like the colour that it actually is.

I thought it would be a good idea to paint the panel with two coats of primer and two coats of eggshell before gluing up the door, but when the fourth coat was dry the panel would no longer fit in the groove of the frame or dado as you guys call it. Had to sand the edges back down again. Lesson learned. I am now trying to figure out how much clearance to leave around the door for four coats of paint now. I do like painted finishes, but they don't half make the work drag out when you have to wait 2 hours for each coat of primer and then 6 hours for each coat of eggshell.


----------



## Brit

This is the actual colour believe it or not.


----------



## terryR

I've shaped and heat-treated TEN plane irons this week, mostly small. Wearing out my fingers while sharpening all this steel by hand on DMT's!










Hate the metal work, but like the results,










3.5" Bloodwood smoother with African Blackwood wedge,


----------



## Tim457

Terra-cotta confirmed. Sure, it's the white balance's fault.

You're on a roll Terry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Terry, it makes my hands hurt looking at all the sharpening. Yikes! That smoother is beautiful.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, sell just one of those beauties and buy yourself a sharpening system.


----------



## Brit

Terry needs an apprentice.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd move to Alabama in a heart beat!


----------



## woodcox

Tests were taken. Lines have appeared. I don't know how this could have happened? I'm 38 I think, she is 37 and the minion is miraculously five. We are too old for this ********************e! Scared ishless over here!

I like the colour, Andy.


----------



## ToddJB

Woah dag! Congrats?


----------



## ShaneA

Yikes! Better get a 3rd opinion.


----------



## woodcox

lol Shane! I know right?


----------



## Tim457

Congrats!? Condolences? Wow that's a shocker. But about the how it happened, uh, if you really need us to explain we can.


----------



## ToddJB

> Congrats!? Condolences? Wow that s a shocker. But about the how it happened, uh, if you really need us to explain we can.
> 
> - Tim


It may have started with a shocker, but assuredly that wasn't what caused this.


----------



## chrisstef

Id blame the goalie.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Congratulations!


----------



## theoldfart

I guess it was because of Woodie! Congrats nonetheless.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

congrats is right! Had our youngest when I was 36, ain't nothing you can't handle!


----------



## Brit

Congrats man. I'm happy for ya.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congrats, that's great news! I'm the same age and once your outnumbered it seems to get easier.


----------



## Slyy

> It may have started with a shocker, but assuredly that wasn t what caused this.
> 
> - ToddJB


LOL!
Congratulences maybe WC?

Well, the pretty big swap meet is only a couple years old so it's mostly a lot of repurposing vendors but you find a couple gems, hoping it'll get better and more populated.
Did walk away with a Langdon and fairly buggard 605, that might be good for parts? Hard to say no for $25 for all of it though! With an impending BIG arn' purchase coming up the spare tool budget is quite low anyways.









This little guy was there too








Didn't give one ish that he was in the middle of a few thousand people walking around.

Also, the place is nesr the local AirForce base, Tinker AFB, and they were flying some cool toys:


















B-1 Lancer, supersonic nuclear bomber, and one I've not seen them fly before (maybe stopping by on the way to an air show?) A-10 Warthog/Thunderbolt.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, that's a nice small size box. What's the measurement below the spine?

We used to have a squadron of Warthogs here at Barnes ANG. I loved watching them fly, I think they have a turning radius of two feet! Loudest sound I ever heard was close up to a B1 B.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats, WC.

B-1B's are hella loud. Set off all the car alarms on campus when we had one for a flyover during a football game.

Didn't pass the drain system inspection. Damn. Had a couple small leaks so it looks like it's back to big orange to get new fittings and re-do some. Got the rest of the stuff "checked off" on. The guy walked in, did a 360 and said looks good and signed it. Mildly annoyed about spending so much time getting everything super clean and making accommodations to make it easier for him to crawl the attic and crawl space. Oh well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL @ shocker.

I'm sorry for the new 18 year contract renewal Woodcox.

Thanks for the pics Jaker!


----------



## August

Fun day cleaning and finally my baby is home


----------



## theoldfart

" 18 year contract renewal " I thought the new norm is 27 or so?


----------



## chrisstef

Full douche auggie. Nice.

I been think woodcox. SawStop. Ya got 9 months to work the hell out of it and, for the 3 years after that, well, itll be realll nice shop furniture.

Edit: Oof. That hits home old fart.


----------



## theoldfart

He he, sorry old man.


----------



## DanKrager

Congratulations WC. BTDT. Our third was a total surprise, but was well worth it. Funniest kid of the bunch with dry humor, mostly one liners. Went to school first day with a sticker on his forehead that just said "Hi". When we asked why he would wear such a thing to his first day of school, he said "So I don't have to keep saying 'hi' to everyone I meet."

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Thanks felllas.

Best part for me is that my little girl could have a sibling. It was a hard decision to have only have her.


----------



## Slyy

Nice saw Auggie!

Kev, this one is 3.5" under spine so look like it's been well used I'd guess.
Millers Falls just visible on the saw plate.









Size 2 No. 73 it looks like the badge says.









And yeah: B-1 Lancers are HELLA loud. Those A-10's were flying at a right angle to us at the time so couldn't actually hear them at all. None of those Warthog squadrons are stationed at Tinker, so that was a real treat to see them fly about.


----------



## jmartel

Man I wish they would just keep making the A-10. Update the electronics on it and call it good. You don't need the F-35 for the vast majority of stuff. Make a crapload of the tried and true stuff. Much like just making more of the Arleigh Burke class destroyers instead of the godawful DDG1000.

Dropped the wife off at the airport today. Offically a bachelor for the next week. Then I gotta go to Alabama for work next weekend. Kodiak, AK 2ish weeks after that.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake, what's buggered with the round rock? If it really is just a parts plane, let me know what lever cap it is. I'm missing a proper one.


----------



## woodcox

My wife leaves for Vegas Sunday to "work" for a few days. With the news she ain't happy it has to be a dry trip.


----------



## Brit

This one's dedicated to WC. Congrats again.

[IMG alt="Marking Tools"]https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4187/33674275423_987c685d9d_z.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## woodcox

M&M of my dreams! Amazing arrangement Andy, thank you.


----------



## Tim457

Shocker, lol, hadn't heard that term for it.

Nice Andy.


----------



## theoldfart

Mongo want Blue Spruce. Pretty!


----------



## chrisstef

I had you pegged for more of a "mini van" kinda guy than a shocker guy anyway Tim.


----------



## DanKrager

Brit, that's a nice family of marking instruments! The gene pool is wide and deep there.

Question about the marker on right, the threaded one. Is there a lock nut on the back side where it can't be seen here?

And in spite of painting your cabinets with the counter top, (I can't believe you have ignored that dumb remark) I really like your color choice. That clean, tidy work space makes me SO jealous. My shop is being painted on the outside to match the house (putty color), so that will be a huge improvement, but it's depressing to go inside…woe is me. 

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Todd, missing Tote obviously, the the lateral adjuster and portion of that area of the frog are broken, most of the lever cap locking arm is broken off and the blade has been sharpened to about 1/4" of it's life. Corrugated Bed also has 2 hang holes drilled in it. She's a sad lot but was impossible to turn down for essentially free. But happy to help with anything, I'll take some pictures sometime this weekend when I'm not a work.

J10 I agree, impressive machine and that BRRRRRRRRP of the 30mm cannon is scary to say the least.
70 rounds per second of this is not something I want to be on the receiving end of, even if Woodie was pulling the trigger









Andy you make all the boys jealous!


----------



## Brit

Yes it does Dan.










When I got up this morning I kind of wanted to go out and takes some photographs because I haven't been out for a few weeks now. Then I thought, no I better get on with my shop cabinets. Then the two Hamilton gauges arrived from the US, so I thought I'd do a group shot and kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Back from my class in CO. Spent every evening going out with a friend or relative. Good times. The pics would indicate I took a tour of their breweries as well. I'm turning into a beer snob. I blame Scotty.


















Get a card and pay by the oz. thingy.


----------



## Tim457

Hah, stef if that's possible, I don't even want to know.

Red, I'm channeling your in-laws - but, but he drinks BEER!


----------



## Tugboater78

For some screwy reason wont lemme load pic of the dinnerbell… too big a file somehow..

Oh well got some old arn and more, though no woodworking type. Yesterday and today spent going through grandparents place, trying to clean up after at least 75 years of grandmas hoarding…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, I m channeling your in-laws - but, but he drinks BEER!
> 
> - Tim


Heh, I've told you guys way too much about my life. I've got about 20 gallons of beer in my basement either bottled or fermenting in buckets. It's too much fun.

We've got a little festival going on in our town. Three Dog Night playing at our fairgrounds. Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## DanKrager

Todd is my hero. His clean shop inspired me to go out and do this. Of course, it required a new tool. It will have paid for itself in rental fees on just this first wash. First one in 17 years. Didn't realize how bad it was getting! House (that I can reach) where green moss was developing in the dirt, and patios front and back. Benches and misc stuff around the yard.









Before:









DanK


----------



## JayT

Sequences. Life is full of sequences. Seems like in order to get anything done, you first have to do a laundry list of other things first. Today, I wanted to work on a couple planes that are part way through construction. The sequence went something like this:


In order to work on the planes, I need to use some files and rasps. 
Find the new files and rasps from Corradi that came about a month ago.
The files and rasps don't have handles.
OK, turn some handles.
Handles need ferrules.
I don't have the right size pieces in the shop to make ferrules for the smaller handles. 
Make a trip to the hardware store to buy some copper couplings to use as ferrules.
Return home and to the shop
Find some scraps of wood the right size for handles. Hmm, here's a piece of pear and some honey locust. This piece of Osage Orange is big enough for two. One more. That chunk of walnut will work.
Move some stuff around to get to the miter saw to square off the ends
Move the stuff that was just moved and is now in front of the lathe
Turn a couple handles.
Get interrupted by my lovely wife who is planting flowers. She needs a piece of artwork hung on the fence above one of the flower beds.
Move stuff around to get to the cordless driver
Go hang the artwork
Move other pieces of yard art that are in the flower bed that now don't look right because the new piece of artwork is larger than the one that hung there last year.
Put the cordless driver away.
Move the stuff from in front of the lathe that you had to move to get to the cordless driver.
Turn a couple more handles.
Handles need finish, it's in the very back of the finish cabinet underneath the lathe.
The miter saw won't let the door open far enough for the drawer to pull out.
Move the miter saw.
Get the finish.
Move the miter saw again that you stupidly set right in front of the bench when you moved it.
Apply finish
Drive the handles on.
Now I can work on the planes. 
Where did I move the planes that were going to get worked on?


----------



## jonnybrophy

This forum makes me so happy


----------



## TheFridge

WC, at least you didn't have 3 within 4 years of each other. Madness I tell you.

Brit, can you take a pic of the bottom of the head on the small Hamilton? I swear I'm gonna rip off their design one day.


----------



## jmartel

Jay, reminds me of this scene from Malcolm in the Middle. Great show.


----------



## chrisstef

An old broomstick fills in nicely for curtain rod stiffeners. Spoke shave to fit.

Wife: "I thought if i put these curtains all together theyd go up really quick."

Damn Fridge. You get three consecutive years of the "melt down years". That 6-8 months stretch where your kid freaks out for no good damn reason.


----------



## Brit

Jay - Thanks for the laugh, but what is this yard art of which you speak. We need pictures dude. Lovely handles.

Fridge - Sure thing.


----------



## Tim457

I just want to say that guys that chopped down trees with an axe for a living were men among men. I decided to hew the largest chunk of the pear tree into a rectangular can't using the old axe techniques and holy hell it's tough on the forearms. Maybe I don't get the forearm workouts that you guys do. Definitely fun to chop to a line and watch the chips fly though. Should net a good 4' long 7" wide 12/4 piece of pear that will hopefully make some good saw handles.

Also Stef, I have twins so the meltdown years lasted a solid 4 years.


----------



## TheFridge

Just about stef. The boy makes it out that stage and then the middle child stepped up took his place. Almost 2 years and waiting for it to stop. good times.

If I was a girl plane, I'd wanna have babies with an A-10


----------



## Tugboater78

JayT that is so similar to every excuraion into my shop!

Working on clearing a space in the shed behind my shop to put the monstosity of a potbellied stove until i get a shop big enough to install it.

Reuires me to move a pallet of siding insulation, a stack of pallets, all my yard tools, a bench i mounted inside shed, the halfpallet of stacked bags of topsoil/mulch/fertilizer, rake out all the leaves and debris that has collected in there since last fall since it doesnt have a door. Figure out a door, etc..

Time to get to work…


----------



## Tugboater78

New storage spot for future shop heat.. though not in current shop as it is way too small.

Still researching, but it is a Cannon Heater #18. Apparently was used by the US Army around the turn of the century, which makes sense considering where i found it.










Not sure this will be, probably stored until we move ( one day)
Its missing a clapper and crank, both may be still in the mess where i found it, hopefully. Cradle is barely in picture..

If this website is correct this 16" bell is kinda old
http://www.towerbells.org/HillsboroFoundry.html



















This is the mess that used to be grampas shop, that i remember was always straight, if not clean. Grandmas hoarding spilled over after he passed in '97.


----------



## TheFridge

So as far as saws go, Harvey peace= good?


----------



## Brit

Yes Harvey Peace saws have a good reputation.


----------



## chrisstef

My fave medallion Fridge.

Thats a thick pile to wade through tugger.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Sequences. Life is full of sequences. Seems like in order to get anything done, you first have to do a laundry list of other things first.
> 
> - JayT


I went into the shop, looked around, decide to go back inside and do the laundry. Heck with the list.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You got me beat there Tug. My shop isn't that bad. That's a lot of work!


----------



## DanKrager

Three things off my list, shop related only in that if I don't do them, no shop time allowed! Front deck, back deck and the house where needed. It's three tints lighter now. The brown chairs are now white. The after shot:










Next up maybe clean up big mess in my shop which resembles Tug's Grandpas. Gotta debug a wide belt sander that won't crank after working fine last time. Two sensor switches seemed to be flaky under test, and the emergency stop contacts weren't making reliable contact either, so replacements are on their way in. A challenging commission just about done. Pictures when finished.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

What should my realistic max bid be?










Everything I want but tooth pattern which is minor.


----------



## chrisstef

Darlington is a second line of peace fyi. 8" saws are kind of unicorns imo. Ive only seen one and the plate was unusable, it was missing a saw nut and the handle had a good chip. Still bought it for $12.

Im a cheap bastard so id top out at $65. Its in good shape. Does it have the peace "bicep flex" medallion?


----------



## TheFridge

It doesn't. Yeah thinking about the same. It's already there at 65$ with an hour left. No flexing medallion. Looks like eagle maybe.


----------



## 489tad

My Sunday 











































One of two walks repaired. It's not perfect but I'm not the landscaping professional that planted a giant growing elm behind a stackable wall. Fun part was knotching a root with a framing chisel. Now I'll go back and catch up on two days of post.


----------



## duckmilk

> This is the actual colour believe it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brit


Yep, grey. But then, as a kid, my box of crayons only had 12 colours 

WC, congrats?

Congrats on the saw Auggie. Did you ever get hooked up with some yellow pine?

I love that stove Tug.

Haha at sequences  BTDT too many times.


----------



## chrisstef

And im pretty sure youve lost a couple colors along the way duck. That 12 pack more like a 9 rack.

That poor chisel. Chainsaw wouldnt start? Lol. Nice fix it work Dan. Them blocks aint light.


----------



## jmartel

Here's my night. Stripping carbs to clean and then put back together. Maybe I can get the little red bike running this week.

1 of 4 is done.


----------



## ShaneA

Do you think it is the sign of some sort uof crisis that I spent significant time this weekend cruising the Craiger for a ZO6?

#beginningoftheend


----------



## bigblockyeti

Was it a 5-10 year old with the 427 or a new supercharged one? The former is a crisis vehicle the latter is a delay your retirement vehicle. The weather warmed a little a few weeks ago and I'm itching for a crotch rocket again, I don't have room for another car but something under $10K and smaller than a riding mower that will cut the quarter in under 10.50 might just be the ticket.


----------



## jmartel

Yeti, get a turbo'ed Hayabusa. You could probably do a 1/2 mile in 10.50 on one of those.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don't tempt me, there's a guy down the street with a 3 year old ZX-14, I like it alot! Used busa's are pretty cheap and have massive aftermarket support. The east coast timing association is in southern Ohio and has several classes for bikes and cars alike. 1 mile as quick as you can go, blown bikes always eclipse the 200mph mark and given what they're allowing people to do in relative safety, it's really pretty cheap.


----------



## ShaneA

The budget won't stretch for supercharged. : (

A 2006-2008 feels like a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## jmartel

Well if you want something new for under $10k, look at the FZ-09. Not a crotch rocket, but it's a wheelie monster and more comfortable for every day riding. Or a used Street Triple R. Even better than the FZ-09, but a bit less power.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Haven't been on an FZ-09 but I do like the street triple, I'm not too concerned with comfort, I've got a bike for that. Used seems to be the way to go around here with such a short riding season for most, there's always bike less than three years old with under 2K miles for ~60% of what they could have been bought for new. There was a 13' Ducati streetfighter (big boy, not the 848) with 700 miles for $6K that peaked my interest, been but it was gone quick and ultimately not the platform I'm looking for.


----------



## jmartel

Not sure if they will be under $10k, but look at the newer versions of the R1. With the ugly ass catfish headlights. Those bikes are crazy fast.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Of those that I've seen they're close to the $10K mark and the cross plane crank makes them sound beautiful!


----------



## terryR

Hah, good luck keeping up with this little guy in the corners! 



















Wood is Castello and carves wonderfully! 3.5" long with a 50 degree bedding angle.

You guys with kids in woodworking NEED one of these small planes for tiny hands! LOL.


----------



## jmartel

> Of those that I ve seen they re close to the $10K mark and the cross plane crank makes them sound beautiful!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It's probably the only 1000cc bike that makes me want to move up. I'm more of a 600-750 kind of guy. Following one around the track is quite a good time.


----------



## Mosquito

Last 3 pieces of the puzzle last night


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Mos. Are you going to tape and mud?

That's a cute little guy, Terry.

Well, the new blade didn't fix the wobble in the bandsaw. Diagnostics are in order.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre giving me a shop chub Mos.


----------



## ShaneA

Isn't that plywood?


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like someone all ready blew mud on the ceiling Todd.


----------



## jmartel

Currently the high bidder on an old jointer (not the art deco base one I asked you about, todd). Looks to be long bed 8". We'll see if anything comes of it. Right now I only bid $100, so if it works it's a good score. Also the high bid on an old Powermatic drill press for $80.


----------



## Mosquito

it is indeed plywood, so no tape or mud here. I'd be lying if I said that wasn't one of the main attractions of plywood for me. I plan on putting up some furring strips, or more likely thinner strips (like 1/2" or maybe even 1/4" thick pieces) on the seams just to dress it up a little, but that may be a "down the road" project, we'll see. Want to get the walls started this week if I can. Scheduling blown in insulation now, which will probably be about 2 weeks out or so. Starting to come together…


----------



## TheFridge

Walls? Are you building a combo plane room?


----------



## Tim457

Clearly the seams need handmade molding from your combination planes.

Nice result Dan, but I have to ask what that poor framing chisel did to you.


----------



## Mosquito

lol yes Fridge, there is an old china hutch (given to me by my parents when they inherited my grandparents' much nicer one), that is destined as the #45 display case 

Hand molded is possible Tim, but I'm doubtful with 212+ linear feet lol


----------



## terryR

More jelly of the shop, Mos! You'll be modding another case before we know it…


----------



## Mosquito

Funny you say that Terry… I need to. A manufacturer rep sent me a case to mod, and I have to get around to that soon… had it for a couple months now. Even though he said "No worries, mod it whenever you get the time", I'd like to get that done sooner rather than later


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mos, the shop is looking great, and big too. I'm sure it's been mentioned previously but what are the dimensions?


----------



## Mosquito

24×28 exterior dimensions, so just under that on the inside. Ceiling is 9'8" (9' wall on 8" blocks).


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nice, I like the ceiling height too, mine is just under 9' and that's occasionally problematic. I need a bigger shop bad!


----------



## Mosquito

Yes, after having worked in spare bedrooms and a kitchenette, the extra height is really nice for the ceiling. If I were building one from the ground up, I probably wouldn't change that at all, that's for sure.

Strangely, I could use more space in my shop too, I'm finding lol I need to get rid of a lot of junk (2 sets of wide base cabinets with tops, and an old metal desk) that the previous owner left. Once I get rid of that, and find a new home for the riding mower, I should be much better off :-D


----------



## ToddJB

Lean-to


----------



## ShaneA

^agreed…can't let the trivial stuff like lawn equipment get in the way of another combo plan hutch.


----------



## Mosquito

it'll be a bit of a rearranging, actually. I'll get the "stored tools" out of the attached garage (a bandsaw, scroll saw, drill press, Barnes mortiser, and foley equipment) and into the shop, and that's where the rider will live short term. Long term plan is shed, but that's probably a year or two out at this point.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. Yeah we have a 3×12' lean-to thing on the side of the house that is perfect for the push mower, wheelbarrow, and all the other random yard things that take up space.


----------



## Mosquito

That's another option as well, though the only place for it would be attached to the side of the shop. Our attached garage has the deck behind it, and the only way for me to get the snowmobile trailer back to the shop on the side of it. I wonder if I could fit it under our 3 season porch… lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have serious issues getting misc yard equipment and random projects out of my shop. When we're bought the house 8 years ago, I almost took down the shed, I thought I'd never need all that space. My inner hoarder kicked in and the garage, shed & shop were all full in no time. I'm getting better and trying not to keep everything that I don't necessarily need but itsy hard to let go sometimes.


----------



## 489tad

Tim I have a couple of them, that one is in the worst condition. I chopped one root with a axe, the other I roughed with the axe and finished with the chisel because I could. Need to have fun on crappy jobs. Thank you for the complement!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Time to rent a sprayer and hit the whole thing white Mos. Remember when I did that with my old shop?

Wish I could share this Irish Stout I made with you guys. It's pretty friggin good.


----------



## Mosquito

> Time to rent a sprayer and hit the whole thing white Mos. Remember when I did that with my old shop?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I might, I might not lol I may just clear coat it at this point, actually. I kind of like the look, and I'm not too worried about light (in fact, I'm almost more worried about having to potentially cut 1/3 of my lights from the plan, after having used a few while putting up the can lights…) Either way, I may rent a sprayer regardless. I don't think my cheap rockler HVLP gun would like trying to spray the ceiling lol


----------



## Tim457

> Tim I have a couple of them, that one is in the worst condition. I chopped one root with a axe, the other I roughed with the axe and finished with the chisel because I could. Need to have fun on crappy jobs. Thank you for the complement!
> 
> - 489tad


I wish I had extra framing chisels, that's one of the things I've had no luck finding in the wild. Just messing with you, besides nicking the blade I'm sure it held up fine.


----------



## duckmilk

Mos, I left my ceilings natural and with 6, 4' led fixtures, in a 17×32 shop, there is as much light as I want.


----------



## DanKrager

Can your HVLP be hooked up to a pressure pot, Moss? I don't mind using a standard spray gun on a pot because you can reduce the air flow to minimum with the fluid being pushed to the nozzle. But an airless rental would be the cat's meow. Just had the outside of my shop primed and painted to match the house, and the painter made it look so effortless I almost regretted hiring it done!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

I tend to prefer a much different "Irish Stout"










But, IF I should be in a beer drinking mood…









This will just have to do….I guess…


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, I left my ceilings natural and with 6, 4 led fixtures, in a 17×32 shop, there is as much light as I want.
> - duckmilk


Yeah, I'm definitely not worried about having too little light lol



> Can your HVLP be hooked up to a pressure pot, Moss? I don t mind using a standard spray gun on a pot because you can reduce the air flow to minimum with the fluid being pushed to the nozzle. But an airless rental would be the cat s meow. Just had the outside of my shop primed and painted to match the house, and the painter made it look so effortless I almost regretted hiring it done!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


It can't, unless there's a solution I'm not aware of. It's one of those cheap-o rockler/harbor freight single stage units. Renting an airless would definitely be the way to go I think. I hate rolling on paint lol


----------



## Mosquito

Also, due to impending rain and me not wanting to haul plywood in it, this was tonight's project. The "combo plane display cabinet" now has wheels of its own. I can now reclaim the 2 moving dollies it's been sitting on for the past 6 months or so lol



















And this is the eventual landing spot for it, as things are planned out at the moment. Subject to change based on how I end up using the shop space, of course.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I was to have a shop with a nice plywood ceiling (I don't) and I had to say what I'd do with it (no one asked), I'd check into some kind of color wash (light, white, etc). Maybe a 'solid color' stain with some translucent qualities. Why? Because, if left untreated, the plywood with darken over time, get dusty/dirty, marked up, etc. and then it's only paint. Somewhat clear for a finish 'cause I'm inclined to see that it's wood, want to see some grain.

But then, maybe I'd just paint it solid.

It's a good problem to have, Mos.

Oh, and I'd paint that cabinet, too.


----------



## Mosquito

That's kind of where I'm at on the ceiling. I'm mostly leaning towards either clear finish, or whitewashed/pickling (weird name for a stain/finish if you ask me). I'm mostly for the idea of keeping it looking like wood, but definitely doing something to coat it before I finish installing all the recessed light trim and everything. But we'll see, paint may just end up being easier and the route I take… either way, something's going to get done before I call it complete.

And I've actually thought about painting the cabinet too lol I'm not the biggest fan of the finish color, and I'd probably redo the lower doors and drawer faces while I was at it. I was looking at that last night thinking I wouldn't mind replacing them, but didn't like the idea of going through the hassle of matching finish…


----------



## ShaneA

My unsolicited vote is for a clear coat finish on it, so that it still look like wood.


----------



## JayT

I'd paint it, but if you did want the grain to show, how about gloss poly? Good light reflection and easy to clean.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm curious how many people have issues with getting their ceilings dirty… Especially when it's 4' above my head lol

That said, we've got 1 non-committed Smitty, one clear coat, and one paint or glossy poly. lol

I have scraps, so want to try a few things. I was almost thinking a satin poly actually. There's just too many options! (which is exactly why it's entirely possible I end up just painting it when I get that far lol)


----------



## JayT

> I m curious how many people have issues with getting their ceilings dirty… Especially when it s 4 above my head lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Almost everyone, from dust and sawdust, just very few do anything about it. Ceiling in my shop is exposed bare joists, so I don't worry too much about it. If I had a finished ceiling, you bet I'd dust it off once or twice every year-I already do that with the walls. It's amazing how much more light I pick up every time that is done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The clingy dust is real, as JayT says. It's on my steel ceiling, and wipes off very easily. But on raw wood, I'm thinking over time there'd be consequences.

I'm committing to white wash / pickling for Mos' ceiling (can't stand being a fence sitter… or…. can I?).


----------



## ShaneA

Clingy dust is definitely real. My walls are a testament to that, I run a broom down them every so often. The raw wood will definitely give more "tooth" for the dust to stick to. Plus, it will darken over time, and I am not too big a fan of patina on plywood.


----------



## Mosquito

Guess I didn't really think much about dust on the ceiling. Haven't really had that issue in any of my other shop spaces yet, but I've also not had any power tools other than the scroll saw…


----------



## chrisstef

I think you meant fridge sitter ^

My vote …. the lightest baby blue you can find. It would feel soooo airy and light. There's always the old LJ standby of …. terracotta.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> That said, we ve got 1 non-committed Smitty, one clear coat, and one paint or glossy poly. lol
> 
> I have scraps, so want to try a few things. I was almost thinking a satin poly actually. There's just too many options!
> 
> - Mosquito


Just stirring the pot here; who says you have to choose just one and make it all the same? That's just anal ;-) If you painted it à la the VW Golf Harlequin, you could take your time to decide which works for you.









FWIW (not much), I'm with Smitty's recommendation of paint or wash for the ceiling.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Friends don't let friends paint terra cotta.


----------



## jmartel

> Friends don t let friends paint terra cotta.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


You're doing it wrong. You're supposed to encourage him to paint it terra cotta, and then after it's finished you make fun of him for it. Hopefully laziness takes over from there and he doesn't paint over it.


----------



## Mosquito

If I painted the ceiling it would be all white lol. Walls will probably be a different color. I intend to paint those. I'll try a few things out for finish for the ceiling and see what I like.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I ll try a few things out for finish for the ceiling and see what I like.
> 
> - Mosquito


Wait, when did this become all about you? We got this!


----------



## chrisstef

Golf tourney. New driver. Like Tony, grip it n rip boys, I'm outta here.


----------



## ToddJB

My ceiling is a patchwork of 4 different shades of white and gloss levels, from various fixes over the years. If you stare at the ceiling you notice it, but I never just stand back survey my ceiling. I like the idea of doing a deck stain.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Knock 'em hard and straight, Stef. Just like (insert LJ name here) likes it.


----------



## bandit571

State of the shop tour, anyone?









Open a white door, with this sign on it. Down some ill-kept steps, watch your head.

At the last step, you will see this..









Most of the saw work is done here…turn to the left..careful not to trip over the little bench..









Then look towards the end of the walkway..









All them drawers are full, and still stuff sits on the top. That red vise is where a lot of the joinery work gets done…
Make a turn at the vise..









Main work area, everything's within an arm's reach. Shop stool for working at the vise….that til with the braces?









Just a few…the rest hang above the bandsaw..









Along with the clamps and a few extra saws…









The ready use rack.

That be the $0.05 tour.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous grouping Andy.

HAHAHA! @ minivan.

Nice haul Tug. Particularly like the bell.

What type of pressure washer did you buy DanK?

Sequence, always sequence. Handles look good.

Fridge, plane or not, you want to have babies with an A-10.

Well done Dan. Poor chisel.

Cute plane Terry.

Excellent Mos!


----------



## AnthonyReed

A friend invited me to the Perfect Circle show at the Hollywood Bowl Sunday night. She had amazing seats; second row. Good times were had.










Other than that, work.

Thanks for all the reading material boys.


----------



## ShaneA

twofiddy?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Indeed.


----------



## ShaneA

Did you have to service her for that?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No service.


----------



## ShaneA

You stingy!


----------



## Brit

Mos - Just hand veneer it and quit this foolishness. Either that or cover it in mirrors.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not stingy. We're just friends Shane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I vote mirrors.


----------



## Mosquito

Cover it in mirrors? Have you seen our entry way or something? lol

Shane, don't forget he's in LA, $250 is about what they spend on a normal dinner out there


----------



## Mosquito

.


----------



## Brit

Bandit - You need to cull the herd by at least a half. You'd have loads of room then.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL! Mos. Where did you eat dinner out here Mos? No drinks, $250?!? You were somewhere posh.


----------



## Mosquito

Tony lol two things 1.) I meant $250 for a pair of people going out for dinner, 2.) I was exaggerating lol 
Lunch and Dinner wasn't terrible when I was out there. Breakfast sucked because I usually did that at the hotel…

Though when we were out with the client we went to RockSugar in Century City and by the time we were done it was $1700 for 11 of us, and at least 3 of us didn't even drink lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah okay! Travel just a bit east of where your client outing was and you'd find your exaggerated price point, that is true.


----------



## Mosquito

Couldn't venture that way, we were only allowed $75 for dinner lol


----------



## Tugboater78

Couple minutes a day for last 2 weeks and this is where i am. A small parts bin or something.


----------



## ToddJB

Yoga in the woodshop?


----------



## Tugboater78

> Yoga in the woodshop?
> 
> - ToddJB


Gotta keep flexible!


----------



## jmartel

I think I've only ever spent $250ish for dinner once. Top of the space needle. I think I had one drink. The couple we were with were about to be stationed in Japan. They got a bunch of wine and left there down almost $400.

Also, officially finished with my inspections. Now I can drywall and put up the tub surround and finish everything.


----------



## woodcox

That is gonna be nice to have, Tug. Namaste

Good news J. My wife keeps poking for a bath remodel.










we've got fun and games.


----------



## jmartel

That was my weekend as well, WC.


----------



## duckmilk

Good idea Tugger.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Flexibility is vital and underrated.

Ha! @ namaste.

Right on JNextStep! You're moving right along man.

That's a lot of mow you have there.


----------



## woodcox

Whatcha you pushin? '09 6.5 Troyb. One pull after seven months. Still goin strong under abusive conditions.


----------



## duckmilk

> That was my weekend as well, WC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


You need a bigger mower, and sharpen the blades ;-)

We are going to buy a riding mower this weekend with 46" cut, but we have probably 2.5 acres we actually mow. Going to a cub dealer, more $, but the real deal vs. the big box stores.


----------



## jmartel

Just a basic Toro with a B&S engine from Home Depot. All the ride on mowers I was finding were crazy priced and old as hell. I figure I will only mow the back half of the yard every 2-3 weeks depending on length so it's not a huge deal. If I only mow the front half then it's just under an hour. The whole thing is 2.5 hrs.

I need to change out the break-in oil before the next mow. I think I'm up to 5 hrs on it now.


----------



## terryR

Hard to believe what we spent on a JD zero turn mower. Only a 54" deck but it eats acres of grass per hour. Would love a 72" deck and a diesel engine! But not for $12K.

Having a horse and goats doesn't seem to cut back on mowing FWIW. You still have to mow the inside and outside edge of the fences. And deal with the stinking animals. One of the new kids has her head stuck in the fence twoce a day now…holy crap the sound they make! I'm DYING! DYING!


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe it wouldn't take so long to mow if you didn't wait until it was the height of the mower! 

Takes about an hour to do our yard with the 42" rider, and clean up with the push mower. Can get it down to about 35-40 minutes if my wife does the push mower stuff while I do most of the yard with the rider



> We are going to buy a riding mower this weekend with 46" cut, but we have probably 2.5 acres we actually mow. Going to a cub dealer, more $, but the real deal vs. the big box stores.
> 
> - duckmilk


Ours is a Cub Cadet as well, and we've been pleased with it. The mulching kit kind of sucks (the only thing worth while is the filler cover that goes in place of the side discharge, just chuck the blades that come with it and get new ones).


----------



## terryR

yep, Mos is right, mowing is like sharpening chisels. The more often you do it, the easier the task.


----------



## woodcox




----------



## AnthonyReed

Noice!!! Damn noice!


----------



## chrisstef

X2 ^


----------



## TheFridge

Agreed.

I told my buddy that one of the cows kept getting their head stuck in the fence and then the bull would come and take advantage of that. So he stuck his head in the fence


----------



## ShaneA

"My Buddy"....uh huh. We got you bud


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh. Woodcox. Here:


----------



## woodcox

Just paid $120 to get her ring resized. No more cake for her.


----------



## jmartel

I have a wedding ring tattoo. It expands as I do.


----------



## Tim457

Jthinking ahead.

Hah, nice cake. The decorations on it should look like sperm and egg.


----------



## ToddJB

> The decorations on it should look like sperm and egg.
> 
> - Tim


That's the ingredients


----------



## chrisstef

JayT's looking for seconds ^

And lol woodcox.


----------



## JayT

I would not eat them in a cake,
I would not eat them real or fake,
I do not like green eggs and sperm,
I do not like them Sherm the Worm.


----------



## duckmilk

You guys crack me up


----------



## TheFridge

Shane, "we got you"?

As in if I get my head stuck in a fence I can expect some LJs to sneak up behind me?


----------



## woodcox

NO sneaking. You will hear me coming.


----------



## ShaneA

It was more of an acceptance Fridge. Wether it was "your buddy" or whomever, with their head stuck in the fence…its OK you are still welcome, and unjudged.


----------



## Tugboater78

Field trip with daughter's class


----------



## Brit

For Fridge:










Unscrew the brass knob and remove it along with the fibre washer.










Turn the gauge over and unscrew the countersunk brass bolt.










The brass bolt screws into a captive brass nut on the opposite face of the head. With the bolt removed, the stem can be slid out from it's mating dovetail from the blade end (unless the blade has also been removed in which case it can be removed from either end)










Reverse this procedure to reassemble.


----------



## terryR

Finally an upgrade form my hand-me-down iPad! A fancy iPad Pro with the big screen for my aging eyes, and a keyboard that attaches. Love it! So much easier to read you girl's jokes now. And pr0n will never be the same again!










Even shoots slow-mo video.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Andy. Have wanted to see inside that tool!


----------



## Brit

Terry I love how you placed a rule in front of it prove the size. We would have believed you regardless. LOL.


----------



## jmartel

Going back through old posts, Terry?

And funny how phone size started to increase again once people realized they can watch pr0n on them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fear the cake weight creep. +-shudder-+
True story.

Thanks Andy.

Nice set up Terry, congrats.


----------



## jmartel

Going through my wood stash last night made me realize that I have a hoarding problem. I have a tendency to buy whatever I can find and not use it. Boxes and boxes of veneer as well.


----------



## bandit571

I used to have three 2×4s leaning against the shed outback…remains of a Gazebo frame. They were full of nails and screws, had hardware still stuck on them, and, they were getting a bit buggy.

Had an Aldi's saw, decided to cut out the bad parts of those boards..









Didn't even use a square to mark the cuts, just used the MK1 Eyeball..









Wound up with some decent stuff to resaw, recycle..









Saw cuts very fast, and, IF you start the cut straight, saw will cut straight. 
As for the "Bad Stuff" 









We have ways….


----------



## Mosquito

I have about 80sf of veneer that's been sandwiched between two pieces of shelving for about 4 years now… Never have used it, can't even remember what it looks like lol I know it's quilted Sapele, but that's about it.


----------



## jmartel

That's one thing I don't have is quilted Sapele. I do have a ~4'x4' piece of cherry burl though that is still in the original packaging.


----------



## Mosquito

We share a similar problem lol I have a lot of I think 4 pieces of cocobolo (about 12sf total) that I took out of the packing, inspected, and put back about 2 months ago. That, I at least have a plan for 1 piece of lol

The other thing I run into is finding pieces I like that come in lots, but only needing 1 or 2 pieces for my project and then have a lot left over. Hence why my stash of pomelle sapele (not related to my quilted stash) has shown up in a few places…




























And I still have several pieces left


----------



## Brit

That is some nice veneer Mos and nice projects you made out of it too.


----------



## Brit

Looks like the Mk1 eyeball is working for you Bandit. What have you got in store for that reclaimed wood then?


----------



## jmartel

I'd be glad to take it off your hands if you have too much sitting around, Mos. I swear I don't have a problem…


----------



## Mosquito

lol "The great veneer swap of 2017". Who else is in?


----------



## Tim457

I saw a CL listing for over 5000sq feet of veneer, but it was all or nothing. I'm sure it was a great deal, but that would have been a serious time commitment just to inspect it, let alone try to part it out.


----------



## chrisstef

New truck just landed in the warehouse. A real manly feeling sitting behind the wheel of this rig.


----------



## jmartel

> lol "The great veneer swap of 2017". Who else is in?
> 
> - Mosquito


I think I've sent veneer to 3 people on here already, so why not? Hell, 7'er even met me in a dark back alley to get some goods.


----------



## Brit

Where is 7 these days? I wonder how his shoulder is after the op.


----------



## chrisstef

I talked with him yesterday Andy. He's been working on the house in order to try and sell after the summer I believe. Doc gave him another 3 months until he can golf I think.


----------



## bandit571

Stef: Needs a F-650 Pickup like Shaq has been driving around….

Brit: Just finished resawing three of the "saved" 2xs…..









Edges were jointed the "old-fashioned " way..









Logo on the iron is a Globe…...#0-7….

Need to get the other three resawn, then see what I can cobble up…


----------



## DanKrager

Heirloom Sycamore box to archive two leather bound special paper family tree books. Small sliding dovetails lock this assembly together and those are $40 NOS Soss hinges very hard to find now. Design is sandblasted and painted before mask is removed. Shellac finish.


















DanK


----------



## Brit

Amazing work Dan. It looks fantastic and I love the design.


----------



## Tim457

The tree detail really adds to the overall. Great work.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, that is nice. QS Sycamore is just so cool. I really like to work with it too.


----------



## ToddJB

Sandblasting, huh? Cool. Looks great.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks, guys. The covers are resawn from one wide board while the partition is a resawn narrow board glued together to keep the 1/4" panel flat.

I though my camera did better pictures than this. ????

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

Humidity on the lens? Beautiful box!


----------



## terryR

Nicely done, Dan!


----------



## chrisstef

Beautiful Dan.


----------



## theoldfart

Exceptional work Dan.


----------



## ksSlim

Nice!! Would like to learn the technique you used. I've been carving mine then torch or ;ots of detailed stain.
I've heard of a guy using a "spark gun" or a very fine tip welder.


----------



## terryR

I'm guessing masking tape was applied to the wood, then an image cut into it. Sandblasting material bounces off tape, I usually use duct tape though. Then some spray paint, and remove the tape.

Looks fabulous, want to try it!!!


----------



## DanKrager

The masking material can be as simple as SA shelf paper, i.e. contact paper. It's not very durable and does not seal well enough for painting afterwards. I used a regular SA rubber masking sheet designed for heavy blasting on stone and concrete. There are "cutting printers" that are used in craft work that might be useful here, but I've never tried them. This design was tediously cut in place by hand following a printed pattern applied to the rubber mask. Used aluminum oxide media. Before removing the mask I applied two coats of clear shellac to guarantee a tight seal at the mask edges then painted it several coats. Came out very crisp.

This is a useful technique for applying decorative amendments to your tools, or even personalization ID. Glass can be easily decorated this way. Need to get a blasting cabinet…stuff gets EVERYWHERE!

DanK


----------



## Slyy

Nice wood work Dubbya, DK and Mos! The figure on all of those are great! Hadn't seen the wine box you made before Mos.

Red, how many beers you make this round?

Worked an ungodly amount to replenish the spare tool fund AND trying to afford 10 year wedding anniversary trip on a month and heading to Kentucky in August for the Solar Eclipse so sparse LJ's time.

In response to your earlier question Todd: Yes we have made a deal, just waiting on borrowing a friends engine lift and for my bud with the trailer to be free to pick it up! It'll be no Auggie SawStop but it's gonna be a beast!

And Re: the outdoor storage, we just put up some. Went with the BORG pre-made, assemble at home IKEA type storage.









Considering that hail damage is a serious concern here a metal shop was out of the question and no time currently to put up a self framed wood building. It holds all the outdoor tools, chems, mower etc just fine.


----------



## Mosquito

Glad to hear that the shed seems to do the job Jake. That is the route that I'm so far most likely to go with in the near future. I'm not much of a fan of metal sheds anyway, though we've had one at the cabin for the past 20 years and have only had to repaint it once so far, it's still …. ugly lol


----------



## jmartel

Finally got a quote back from the tuffshed people. Barring crazy high demo/concrete costs that's probably the route I'm going to go. Gets me a 24×30x10 shop at a reasonable price. And since I just need a simple garage, it doesn't need to be custom.


----------



## ToddJB

Great to hear it's in the works Jake. As we both know too well those deals aren't done til it's on your trailer. Get it done!

Nice, Jmart - what's the timing? And will you need any additional framing to get walls up on the inside?


----------



## jmartel

Not sure on timing yet. I need to get Concrete/Demo figured out first. Shouldn't need any additional walls on the inside. Just completely open.


----------



## ToddJB

I mean, do you have to drywall or anything, or does it come internally finished too?


----------



## jmartel

I'll be drywalling, insulating, electrical, etc.


----------



## Slyy

I feel as if I'm always going to be an electricity novice.
This looks to be a single pole switch, with the common (?) wired directly to the motor, any reason I shouldn't just rewire it like this with the "original" switch but with new wire, switch box and grounded? Is it safe to do that, or should I find a two pole switch?


----------



## terryR

> I ll be drywalling, insulating, electrical, etc.
> 
> - jmartel


And, probably done before me!
But, congrats anyway.


----------



## ToddJB

Hard to see. Are you saying the black line and load are on the switch and the white is just running straight to the motor?

That should be fine for a fractional motor. Your just interrupting the current loop.


----------



## Slyy

Well, the wife got this today, go her!!!


----------



## Brit

I've had to do that three times. There's a lot of waiting around, so a good book is essential.


----------



## JayT

> I ve had to do that three times. There s a lot of waiting around, so a good book is essential.
> 
> - Brit


You've got summoned for US District Court three times?

Wow, we must be getting hard up on finding jurors if we have to go across the pond to fill the box. ;-)


----------



## Brit

LOL. It's the Crown Court for us.


----------



## Slyy

> I ve had to do that three times. There s a lot of waiting around, so a good book is essential.
> 
> - Brit


Jurors have to wear the grey wigs and black coats too Andy? I kinda hope so.


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunting today…









Wasn't a full box, but..









And the rest..









Had a few strange looking bits..









Tapered shanks. Also a few of these…









1-1/4" expansive bit is a Craftsman. Still need to clean the rest up.
Just the tip of today's "iceberg", still have one more day….









Ugly teeth, on an ugly handle..









Might be a bit rough cutting….


----------



## CL810

No worries Jake, fed cases rarely go to trial. Lots of to the wire plea deals.



> Well, the wife got this today, go her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Slyy


----------



## terryR

I started a small infill plane from extruded brass U-channel 1.25" square. Wow, what a time saver the extrusion is! Not perfectly square inside or out, but no DT's to sweat over in the construction. Infill is H.Rosewood, iron is 15/16" wide and shop made. Need a cap made from 1/2" thick brass next…


----------



## TheFridge

Ter bear gettin it done


----------



## JayT

Noice, terry!

A sure sign you are at a woodworker's house.


----------



## bandit571

A new way to open a beer?









Size 14 bit. Came with a tool box of things…









The brace had a plug cutter stuck in it.


----------



## jmartel

Busy day today. Got the cement board down for the floor and most of the greenboard up on the walls. Holy ish cement board needs a lot of screws. Every 6" seems excessive.



















Still have to get behind the washer/dryer (need access to the electrical panel behind it still), one board on the wall not shown (can't do until after I wire up an outlet and the vanity lights), and then a small piece next to the tub after that goes in and I do the Wedi board around the tub.

Probably try and do a little bit of work in the morning, but then I fly out to Alabama for work in the early afternoon.


----------



## TheFridge

> I fly out to Alabama for work in the early afternoon.
> 
> - jmartel


Wow. They must hate you.


----------



## terryR

A demotion, JRepairman?

How about a 2" long lever cap? Except for drilling the hole, made completely unplugged!










Still futzing with the size and layout,


----------



## chrisstef

Gawd terry. Youre gettin nice nice.

Happy mothers day to you girls.


----------



## TheFridge

I would use a battery dremel to hog out material and tell every it's unplugged


----------



## AnthonyReed

So cool Terry!!

JGreenBoard nice work.


----------



## Brit

Inspirational Terry.


----------



## 489tad

It was a great weekend for outdoor recreation.

Terry you are becoming my toolmaking hero!


----------



## theoldfart

Sweet ride, carbon fibre?


----------



## 489tad

Yes sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent. Thanks for the pics Dan.


----------



## Slyy

Nice ride Dan, aluminum and carbon forks for me. I figure I could loose way more weight off myself long before I'd need the difference carbon frame would get for me. First nice weekend post Bronchitis and the wife and I took our road bikes out as well. Always lots of fun!

Dang Terry, so tiny and cute. Well executed.

Saw Todd working in the fire brigade. 








Clearly they know the man loves flannel.
Photo-realism exhibit for some Graduate Students.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, don't rule out titanium, expensivum and unobtanium!


----------



## Tim457

> How about a 2" long lever cap? Except for drilling the hole, made completely unplugged!
> - terryR


Man, you're making some nice stuff, Terry. Are we talking all done with files or some sort of cold chisel action?


----------



## terryR

Tim,



























I really expected to cheat and use the disc sander right next to my bench. But didn't need it. And, honestly files are slow enough to correct mistakes as I go.

Crazy stuff!


----------



## terryR

And please copy this method for laying out stuff on metal, guys! I've been using a handheld marking gauge, but this is the ish.










A flat surface taped to the bench, and a marking pin in the leg vise. Solid.


----------



## CL810

^ Kung Fu magic!


----------



## bandit571

Not sure what use this "thing" is for..









It is quite sharp, though…









Rasp…saw?

Was finishing clearing out a cardboard box of stuff from the Rust Hunt.. found these in the bottom ..









Tap is a 1/4" x 28 NF, small sized bits are both 3/16", larger one seems to be a 1/4" bit. Out of a $2 box…..


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a bhole reamer ^


----------



## jmartel

A bhog reamer?


----------



## terryR

And another coffin smoothing plane I finished yesterday. This one made from Tigerwood and the 1.5" iron is bedded at 50 degrees. Also built 100% unplugged.










The front wedge allows the user to re-close the mouth when the plane needs to be re-flattened. The wedge is tapped out of the plane, re-shaped to allow it slide further down into the throat, then the base is flattened. This tech was used mostly on wooden miter planes, but is quite rare. I can see why this never caught on in the mainstream…the extra work of fitting the wedge is maddening and would certainly drive up the cost.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work Terry, you certainly have been hitting the plane making hard lately. Making me jealous lol

Still waiting on the right plywood to start working on the walls in the shop. Probably means no progress this week, since I don't want to haul plywood in the rain, and we're forecast for rain starting this afternoon through next Monday lol


----------



## ToddJB

Can't read brands - do ya'll recognize the handles?

https://denver.craigslist.org/tls/6132443370.html


----------



## theoldfart

I see Buck Bros and Pfiel. But at that price so what!

Edit I should qualify my comment to if that price is for every thing the. I'd buy it.


----------



## ToddJB

I had already emailed - we'll see if I was fast enough.


----------



## chrisstef

If its $35 for the lot youre robbin fools. I like it! Pfiels run about $20-$30 a piece. Even a little more for the fishtail joints.

Just got a contract to tear down an old strip club. Really interested to take a poke around that place before the grapple gets a hold of it.


----------



## ShaneA

^if walls could talk


----------



## theoldfart

^^ I'd be more interested in what the pole has to say .


----------



## Slyy

^^LOL

Todd g'luck with the carvers.

Also Guardians 2 is fuggin hilarious.


----------



## jmartel

> Just got a contract to tear down an old strip club. Really interested to take a poke around that place before the grapple gets a hold of it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Poking costs extra.


----------



## TheFridge

The pole probably smells like fish so I would ask from afar Kev.


----------



## chrisstef

If its still there ill save it for ya OF.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, ya know that Pole could have more than one meaning? Jus' sayin'!


----------



## TheFridge

Oh snap. I tried To take the high road and not say something about poles but Kevin comes through in the clinch and starts talking about it. If it's there we need pics of your moves stef.


----------



## ToddJB

I've got a date with the Chisel man at 8:30 tonight. He's got some "planers" too.

He cleaned out a rental of an "old guy who was into woodworking" and just needs to get rid of the stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh gawd, I just had a stripper pole moment Todd. Buy it all!

You got it fridge. Ill bondo my shirt up like you did and maybe even keister half of my boxer shorts for ya. I'm more interested in any old signage and neons that might be floatin around. If memory serves correct the town shut the joint down after the spike in cocaine sales. With any luck it was a cease and desist.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 on seeing the moves.

Everyone loves coke.


----------



## JayT

Another date, Todd? Geez, you have internet boyfriends and cheap CL one-night stands. No wonder your wife worries.

Stef's hoping to find an old coke stash or two before his guys do. We'll know more when the news article comes out about "Connecticut man arrested after making a naked pole dance video in abandoned strip club"


----------



## theoldfart

Todd, get there quick and buy everything before some informative person shares their wisdom with this guy. You'll give these tools a proper home and honor the guy that owned them.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I asked him if he was available now and he said he wouldn't be home til 7:30ish. So no real concern about someone beating me to it, but there is a very real possibility of someone, offering more to hold, or him hiking the prices based on the number of inquiries.

The standard CL game.


----------



## ShaneA

Coke

Chisels

Strippers

CL Encounters

This thread really does have it all.


----------



## chrisstef

Its the cornucopia of class, Shane.


----------



## ToddJB

BS got some much needed tuning


----------



## jmartel

It's 90 damn degrees in Alabama. Eff this noise. Too damn hot and it's not even summer yet.


----------



## theoldfart

Making shavings and saw dust. Stock for four drawers, three different sizes.


















One drawer down three to go.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, how many beers you make this round?
> 
> - Slyy


Every batch/kit makes 5 gallons….about 50 beers. I've made about 3 batches so far, and 3 more in buckets right now. It's fun.

Todd's got a nose for the deals.

Got some much needed shop time today. Handworks is coming up this weekend…already.


----------



## TheFridge

Well J, this is actually the first bit of heat so far this year. A mild 90 deg. Not too bad


----------



## jmartel

You can keep it, Fridge. I'll keep my pale self up in the overcast and chilly Northwet. I don't do too well in the heat.


----------



## chrisstef

Put on your best flannel todd. Stef expects a haul. Whore yourself if you have to.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah that's pretty much how I feel about anything north of the mason-dixon.

I would say that haxagon/octagon handles are a good sign. May or may not be homemade. If homemade, who the hell would spend the time to rehandle crap tools. And if they're crap tools, they be plastic or turned on a copier with a half dozen just like it.

I think the ones in the roll are where it's at.


----------



## Slyy

Plenty-o-beer by the sound Red, sounds fun!

Anxious to see what Todd has found….


----------



## ToddJB

Well my chisel game just went from "aight" to "dang, bro"

$35 got me 29 buck bro and pfeil chisel and a couple mallets, and all the sharpening gear, and a leather roll, and a Rockwell lathe chisel, and a marples mortise chisel.

boom
































































The planes were a rusty no6 from the 40s, a sweetheart no5, and a 78 still in the box. I didn't buy any of those, but advised him on how I'd price them.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy chit!!!


----------



## TheFridge

You thieving bastard… awesome


----------



## Brit




----------



## Brit

You still suck.


----------



## DLK

You more then suck.


----------



## chrisstef

Triple suck


----------



## theoldfart

Forple suck and fiple suck! Wild.


----------



## 489tad

Just got a contract to tear down an old strip club. Really interested to take a poke around that place before the grapple gets a hold of it.

- chrisstef
[/QUOTE]

You knocking down Mr Happy's?


----------



## 489tad

Todd you advised him on pricing "after" you paid $35? Oh, you suck.


----------



## Brit

These just arrived. The other day I was filing something with some piece of crap file and I told myself that I deserved better. So I order some decent Vallorbe files and some Python handles. Now I can only blame myself when I mess up.










P.S. Todd's gonna suck for at least a month. We should call him Dyson.


----------



## CL810

You lucky, lucky, man Todd! Go buy a lotto ticket and keep the good times rolling.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Todd! Fantastic get.

And congratulations to you too Andy, that's quite an assortment.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - kahoots in east hartford but happys def deserves the wrecking ball.

Noice Andy!


----------



## ShaneA

I want to know how this whole, "advised him of the value" conversation played out. I mean did you bring that up, after the stuff was in your trunk? Did you tell him the stuff you were buying was hot garbage, but that "other" stuff I am not buying is OK? I just understand how this went down.


----------



## woodcox

Dang bros!
That entire collection deserves a hundred and fitty dollar rack. Maybe a Gs worth there? Awsome get tjb.

Not too shabby, Andy. Those look to execute. I like the handle contours there.

The other two are turned and getting fitted now. Hopefully both under oil tonight. 
Trying Arm-r.








Edit: lol @ warm refuse.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks boyz, I am happy to be the next caretaker. I rolled up to a sizeable "posh ranch" outside of town. As we're walking to his barn I was picking his brain as to how he came across them. He bought a mountain property and the previous owner had left these tools - he didn't know the specifics behind it. Based on the circumstances I didn't feel bad getting this kind of deal.

As far as advising him, I think by the time I got there he already realized that he way under priced the chisels, because he wanted $75 for the no6, $45 for the SW no5, and $20 for the in the box complete no78. I told him I was good on the planes, but based on type and condition of each of the planes that starting at $45 for each of them would be a good asking price. He said he had more up at his mountain property - so I offered for him to keep my number and to shoot me a text regarding how to price the others he has if he decides to sell.

He seemed grateful for the information, that the chisels will get used. If he had regret for selling the chisels that cheap - he didn't show it. Respect.


----------



## ToddJB

Woody that handle is gorgeous.

Andy, I'm not familiar with Vallorbe - are they the hotness of new metal files?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Wodcox!


----------



## Brit

Todd - Vallorbe is a region in Switzerland. Here's a bit about them from their website.

"The emergence of the railway, followed by its expansion, created a new activity sector in Vallorbe from the 19th century : the manufacture of files.










From 1740, the coal shortage in the Joux Valley of the Jura Mountains forced cutlers, armourers and nail manufacturers to gradually turn towards watchmaking and cutting semi-precious stones.

Files were closely linked to the growth of watchmaking as they are a key tool in the production and repair of watches. The heirs to Vallorbe's expertise in metal-working, watchmakers were adept at forging and tempering tools - a skill which would ensure the precision and reputation of the Swiss watch.

In 1836, F. L. Grobet invented a machine for cutting files in Vallorbe. This marked the beginning of industrialisation of the production process.










Sixty six years later, in 1899, Vallorbe's three largest factories, Borloz & Noguet-Borloz, Antoine Glardon & Cie and Grobet SA merged to create Usines Métallurgiques de Vallorbe.










Scientific and technical advances, such as running water, electrical lighting, the telephone, the automobile, the aircraft, etc. transformed daily life. These developments contributed to the growth of Usines Métallurgiques de Vallorbe.

The strength of Usines Métallurgiques de Vallorbe lies in its ability to adapt to new mechanised and automated production techniques, whilst simultaneously promoting manual skills.

In 1992, Usines Métallurgiques de Vallorbe was awarded ISO 9001 certification."


----------



## Slyy

Epic score Todd. Hope he's got something else for you hiding in his mountain.


----------



## chrisstef

> Epic score Todd. Hope he s got something else for you hiding in his mountain.
> 
> - Slyy


Yea but that'll require Todd climbing into his tent(ed pants) Walden style. Speaking of Walden, how is that dude? Pez too?


----------



## Tim457

Holy ell, Todd, what a score. I would have gotten the 78 too even though that would be my third one.


----------



## Slyy

Figured there'd be something pitched there for sure Stef.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice work Terry. Really ingenious metal marking setup.

Todd scores again!

Thanks for the file info Andy. Did you buy them direct or from a dealer?

Beautiful WC.

Every batch/kit makes 5 gallons….about 50 beers. I've made about 3 batches so far, and 3 more in buckets right now. It's fun. Is that gonna be enough for ya Dan, or are you gonna have to expand operations?


----------



## jmartel

If only Red had access to some sort of rail service that he could ship out beer to his fellow LJ's in this thread…


----------



## chrisstef

Very cool post Andy. Thanks fella.

Officially on vacation. 13 days. Ass in sand very soon. Dad bod what!

Always thinkin jmart.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently this is what it's come to. Putting emojis on a fishing boat.










Also, the other side of the above boat has a large bow shaped dent/damaged area. Apparently these shrimping boats that are crewed by non-US citizens go out to fish, and the captains leave the helm to help out. Get 2 of them in the same area, and well, they both end up in a shipyard.

Big winches. There's another nearly the same size on the bow.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd and Brit, I'm jealous.

Kevin, get back to work or your gettin docked.


----------



## TheFridge

I love winches.

My contributions courtesy of Leeville, LA. Never saw the wench before but the warrier is a leeville staple. It's why I have the tag line I do.


----------



## Brit

> Thanks for the file info Andy. Did you buy them direct or from a dealer?
> 
> - duckmilk


From a dealer Duck. [=][0]=1&]http://www.axminster.co.uk/search/?q=vallorbe%20files&nR[visibility_search][=][0]=1&


----------



## DanKrager

Ha! Fridge, I thought the "bang bang" part was referring to gunfire, but it's really the tin tub hitting something? 

DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Andy.

Congrats Stef! Careful on the skin exposure or Hog'll be pushing for wife pics. True story.

Such nice photos JSmiley. Thank you.

HAHA! @ Warrier.

Smyth DanK, but might as well be Benatar or Jett.


----------



## summerfi

I guess I won't be working on siding today. This is good. It will give me a day to rest and catch up on some things in the shop. For you guys in the South, this is what springtime in the Rockies looks like. It's 34* here at the moment.

Great score on the chisels/gouges Todd. You seem to have the midas touch for acquiring tools.


----------



## putty

Bob, you said the previous took the settlement and didn't replace the siding, could you go after him, the relator, or the inspector in court?


----------



## ToddJB

Nothing special about me, Bob, I just have a desk job that allows for craigslist time.

Siding is looking good, Sir.


----------



## summerfi

Putty, no, because it was disclosed during the purchase, and supposedly it was taken into consideration in the purchase price.

As an update, I figure I'm now about 20% done with tearoff and hanging the new siding, not counting painting. It feels like it's going really slow, but I knew it would be a whole summer's project. I've been averaging probably 10 hours a day, 7 days a week. Doing it by myself really makes it slow. I make a million trips up and down the ladders every day. The low stuff is easy, the high stuff is hard. It seems like 80% of the pieces need custom cutting due to windows, doors, faucets, dryer vents, lights, roof angles, etc. On a positive note, I feel like I'm getting stronger and I'm losing weight.


----------



## ShaneA

10 hours a day, 7 days a week, up and down a ladder will do that to you Bob. That sounds like a challenge…but at least you don't have to deal with the contractors.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang Bob, that's a brutal schedule.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Bob, you make me feel lazy. No way I could hang with 10 hour days up and down a ladder. Glad to hear you can see progress since that always makes it worthwhile to me!

Love the snow photo! I had to get started digging fence poles today at 7 because now it's already 90 degrees and 65% humidity. Time to quit for the day.


----------



## ToddJB

We've kicked around the idea of selling our house in Colorado, which would net us enough to be able to buy a farm in Ohio outright, and be able to put a healthy chunk down on a rental property. But comments like Terry's 90 degrees and 65% humidity makes me rethink.


----------



## bandit571

82 degrees here, right now…West Central Ohio.

Mostly sunny, and breezy right now.


----------



## TheFridge

Well Todd, terry lives in the A-hole of America so the weather won't be as bad.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, a farm up here sounds like fun, I wouldn't worry too much about the heat as a displaced North Carolinian I've yet to see real heat here in 20+ years. Personally I'm trying like heck to get out of Ohio, preferably during the summer to keep from having to pull the kids from school after starting in the fall. I need to get away from the bad weather, deep potholes and high taxes.


----------



## ToddJB

I was born and raised in Ohio, Fridge, I know exactly what the summers and winters are like - both a rough for my preferences - but it's hard to beat their fall and spring.

Edit: Yeti - we'd be looking at SE Ohio. Trees, hills, hippies, and hillbillies


----------



## bandit571

Maybe down near Miami U. ? Athens, Ohio. Look at the town of Logan, OH.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah Bandit, Athens is where we would go. It's where we went to College. Love the culture of town, still know a lot of folks there in the community.


----------



## Mosquito

I may know of a farmstead for sale in Fargo in the future


----------



## bandit571

My Late FIL graduated from Miami…..


----------



## ShaneA

But where would you get your brownies Todd? Lets be real, Colorado has some inherent qualities. I just couldn't imagine dealing with the snow in CO. The heat in KC sucks, but I am used to that. So much is what we are accustomed to.

Like friggin' alligators…no way in hell am I moving somewhere where an alligator could eat me, my dog, or my child.


----------



## ToddJB

Here's the dirty secret about Colorado, Shane, the front range anyways, it's the best snow ever. You wake up to 6 inches of fluffy white goodness, not the thick heavy wet snow everywhere else, and by the next day it has all melted away. In places that have cold overcast humid climates, 3in of snow will last months.


----------



## jmartel

Here is the forward winch and the front staple for you, Fridge.










Cold overcast and humid sounds like Seattle. But luckily most snow is gone that same day. And we only get it 2ish times a year.


----------



## DanKrager

I know of two farms for sale near Athens OH, Todd. Two of my Amish friends (Dennis and Sam Zook) have moved here from the Pomeroy area. One of the farms is about 80 acres???? at 3353 Cotterille Rd Pomeroy OH and the other a good buggy ride away. Mostly woods. They are getting anxious, so if you're interested, I suspect a good deal could be had. They have just listed them with realtors. I wish I had known earlier of your potential interest.

There is a sawmill just down the road…about 200 ft.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Hmmm, Dan I can't find the home. Looks to be 15-20 miles out of Athens.


----------



## Slyy

That's some serious work Bob, you're digging in hard for sure!

Sawmill sounds like a good selling point for an LJ's home.

My suspicion is that Fridge prefers a rear winch.

Got a trailer to load up tomorrow morning! Hopefully some pictures by 10!


----------



## ToddJB

Oh man, Jake, I just got a little wet spot on my pants. Get it done.


----------



## JayT

OK, who's up for the challenge?


----------



## DanKrager

LOL, Todd. You have to keep narrowing the search on Google earth by zooming in. Mapquest found it first, but there's not much surrounding detail. And I see I left a number off…33353. It's just off 145 I think it is. Was there last week.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Cool. Found it, Dan. This is something we're just spitballing and wouldn't be ready to make any sort of move for at least a year. But if it becomes a real thing I'll make sure ya'll have plenty advanced warning.


----------



## TheFridge

I mainly just wanted to say something derogatory about Alabama 

I love me some read fed winches.


----------



## 489tad

Didn't Stef get the business for spitballing just recently? It was Tony right?


----------



## chrisstef

Owned the travel. 7 hours door to door.


----------



## DanKrager

OK. Keep in touch, Todd, and when the time cones to find a place, I'll ask Dennis. He still has family in the area and the Amish community has a tough bishop right now and they're getting fed up and going to "greener" pastures. Remember, I'm in SE Illinois….7 hours away from Pomeroy.

DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Putty, no, because it was disclosed during the purchase, and supposedly it was taken into consideration in the purchase price.
> 
> As an update, I figure I m now about 20% done with tearoff and hanging the new siding, not counting painting. It feels like it s going really slow, but I knew it would be a whole summer s project. I ve been averaging probably 10 hours a day, 7 days a week. Doing it by myself really makes it slow. I make a million trips up and down the ladders every day. The low stuff is easy, the high stuff is hard. It seems like 80% of the pieces need custom cutting due to windows, doors, faucets, dryer vents, lights, roof angles, etc. On a positive note, I feel like I m getting stronger and I m losing weight.
> 
> - summerfi


Bob is there any chance of hiring a hand or two? That's the way it was with the roof at my last house. It was worth it for me to do it myself and pay some friends. Everybody won.


----------



## Tugboater78

So i left the house this mornin, came home with this…



















Clear air dried Cherry 6-8" wide 6-7' long 5 quarter








Soft maple about the same size as cherry








Poplar 8-10" wide 4-5' long 5 and 6 quarter








Top 2 boards are 8" wide birdseye maple 8'long 5 quarter, on top of 2 boards of 8 quarter, 2 more boards of poplar 6-8 quarter. 3 sheets of ply are full sheets (5×5) BB 1/2" under hardwood is a mix of hardwood (cherry, mahogony, birch) ply on top of a couple sheets of 1/2" mdf.

















Some other random lumber not shown..

Wanna guess my cost?

I ran out of time or woulda loaded more..
Hopefully in a few more weeks i have time to load up again.


----------



## TheFridge

100$ or less and it's great. 75$ or less and it's awesome. 50$ or less and you drove off with giving him the rest.

I accept your challenge jayt. It's about that time of year anyway. Might as well do it in style. Hell I might try a curved spokeshave


----------



## summerfi

> Bob is there any chance of hiring a hand or two? That s the way it was with the roof at my last house. It was worth it for me to do it myself and pay some friends. Everybody won.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


It's possible Red. What would really be nice is a gopher that I could tell fetch me this tool or hand me that piece of material. It would save a lot of footwork and trips up and down the ladder. I guess I'm just used to working alone and, being cheap, hate to pay someone when they're just sitting around. I have been paying my daughter to de-nail the old siding and do a little caulking. I've been putting the old siding on a CL free ad and people come to get it right away. I don't believe there is literally anything you couldn't get rid of on CL if it's free. It saves me hauling it to the dump and paying dump fees.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn shabby chic'ers

Any local teenagers need to do some community service  or 20$ a day


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul tuggernutz.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad the travel was smooth Stef. Nathan is eyeing a trip to San Diego?

Excellent Tug!

It's Thursday… you guys settle down.


----------



## Slyy

Nice wood Tuggy!

I'm walking home today with this









Buddy (of Todd's Lathe fame) helping strap down.


----------



## jmartel

Nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Jake!


----------



## ToddJB

Dang! Look at that blade! Massive. So cool. Congrats Jake!


----------



## Brit

Great score Tug.



> I'm walking home today with this…
> 
> - Slyy


Wasn't there room in the truck for you then Jake. Just kidding. Congrats.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! Not for the faint of heart. Talk about heft and hubris. Be interested to hear more about operating it once it is up and running.


----------



## Slyy

Can't wait to get it going! Oliver 232-D, 1946 vintage. Was used in a Lumber Mill in NW Oklahoma until it was destroyed by a tornado in the 60's. Then used sparingly by a guy operating another mill in the center of the state until he sold his business to the guy I bought it from in the early 80's. So I'm told, it's been sitting in the corner of that yard's building since then, unpowered and unused.


























And it's footprint isn't much bigger, if at all, than my 80's Craftsman contractor saw. This one just weighs a bit more.
This takes a 12 or 14 inch blade. It also appears to have the riving knife bracket.


----------



## DanKrager

WOW, Slyy. When you turn that thing on it's going to set your whole shop on one edge getting up to speed and then it will force your duct collector to run backwards! That brute won't stop for anything, let alone a red light! It'll run for a full 2 min after you shut it off unless you rig up a pneumatic brake that activates when you shut it down. Just….wow.

Will you now be able to run those 12" dado blades you've had in the corner for 12 years?

DanK


----------



## Brit

I take it you've seen this Jake:


----------



## 7Footer

What's up you silly sailors.

Popped my head in a couple weeks ago to see Fridge going full Fridge. Man I missed you guys. lol!

Whoa Jakey, that thing is a beauty. Holy crap at that blade and tilt!

Todd, I saw something about a new job? and now a possible move to OH..

Saw a few of your FB pics Jmart, you're kickin' A on that house!

Steffy-poo, enjoy that Vacay bud!

Haven't had much free time for anything lately, big changes coming to the 7Footer household. Long story short, wifey got accepted into the CRNA school at Kaiser in Pasadena, CA (it was her favorite of the schools she applied to and its ranked 4th best in the country, and is 1/3 of the cost of Gonzaga and OHSU).. My parents didn't take the news well at all, so we decided we're both moving to Cali, I am going to quit working for my Pops and he is going to sell the company, and we're gonna sell our house because I can't finish it all by august and it isn't in the shape that I'd be comfortable with renting it.. So yeah, that's where we're at. I basically have been applying for jobs, working on fixing up the house, and starting to pack $hit up… Crazy times here!

Just looked and the last time I posted was 1/16, dang that is way to long to stay away from the SOTS!

So whats up, everyone just making fidget spinners these days?


----------



## Brit




----------



## Slyy

Did indeed Andy. His has the fancier original blade guard, and the rarer and much more expensive J style fence.
I've been sitting on this saw since October actually but the seller wouldn't budge on price until I didn't contact him since December. Called back, and while I didn't steal it considering the work I'm going to have to do, I came out under $400 for it. Hard to buy a new plastic contractor saw for that much even….

Hey 7' nice to see you! Good luck to the wife in school! CRNA is my eventual route as well, hope it doesn't dislocate us as much as yours is going to. Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## jmartel

A wild 7'er appears. Gonna start turning tricks in Cali, huh?

Hopefully will be able to start tiling this weekend. We'll see.


----------



## ToddJB

Hi 7, I heard Tony was looking for 4 roomates and a dog, you should hit him up.

Jake, you got a hell of a saw brother - the money will be forgotten in a couple weeks, but that big honking beast will be awesome for a lifetime.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! It is me, whats up Andy! That shoulder still feeling good?

Thanks Jake. Yeah it's going to be nice, Kaiser is still on the 2 year plan, and then she can finish the 3rd one online, and Kaiser guarantees a job upon graduation, makin' cake too. So if I decide I still don't like what I do, then I can go down to part time and focus on building stuff. I'll have to go full Mos for the next couple years, most likely no shop, I'll probably only have the corner of a bedroom as a little work table, gonna store most of my stuff and practice more with hand tools, I think it will be good for me. But eventually I'll have a big arse shop and be able to get back into it.

Man, as much as I love Oregon, after the winter/spring we've had, I am ready for a break, most depressing year of weather ever!

Tony, we're gonna be down there next month, I think the 13th thru the 19th. I've got a little gift basket for ya ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too bad Torrance would be a hellish commute to Pasadena or I'd rent my hovel to you for cheap 7'. At any rate, you have my number and know you have a brother in So. Cal. if you need help. Hope it all goes as smoothly as possible. Sorry for the parental tension/fallout, that really sucks.


----------



## TheFridge

Going full fridge is similar to full retard. The biggest difference is the full fridge knows better and still does it anyway 

Damn fidget spinners… if all the kids were snorting coke and banging hookers would you do that too? On second thought. I guess it's time to build some fidget spinners.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Figures…. I'm in San Diego from the 15th through the 18th.


----------



## 7Footer

Damn! Well we'll make something work.

Maybe full Cajun. I enjoyed it! Fuggin fidget spinners.

Yeah Torrance to Pasadena… gnarly, that's my other dilema with jobs, the whole commuting aspect. Hence why I am thinking about getting into CRM, I took a course a couple weeks ago on Dynamics 365 customization and configuration.. I have a buddy who is a consultant for a company in Florida, he loves it, and works from home most of the time, I could get on with them too but it would require a 3 month stink in Orlando for the academy training after I pass the test… But it Sounds like a pretty sweet gig. I just didn't really think I'd have to fully change my career at 35, I have applied for over 30 jobs, haven't had a single bit of interest yet.. and most of the jobs I am fully qualified for, it's getting frustrating.


----------



## ToddJB

What CRM 7? I may have connections in the industry.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap jake thats some fuggin arn!

Hey 7. Good luck broski!

My melon is burnt. Squirt peeled skin off the underside of like 5 toes at the splash pad. Lil tenderoni. Off to the inlaws tomorrow.


----------



## JayT

Good to hear from you, 7. Sorry about familial issues. Even more sorry you have to move to Kommiefornia. 



> What CRM 7? I may have connections in the industry.
> 
> - ToddJB


Customer Relationship Management software. Mainly store rewards programs and the like.

My company is looking at Dynamics 365 for ERP and our tech help desk uses Dynamics 365 CRM. It's a very robust program, while also being user friendly and I'm betting demand is going to grow as more companies realize the advantages.


----------



## Brit

Shoulder's 100% now 7 thank God. I hope I never have to go through that again. I take it yours is ok now.

Fridge - You crack me up brother. I still remember the time you came on here and randomly said "I just ate an entire packet of cinnamon rolls."


----------



## bandit571

For the Ford haters….









Also were stamped …USAC 









The smaller bit is a 1/2" bit…
..








Millers falls brace laying on a few bits, from a yard sale weekend.









Fine threads on these…









Coarse threads on these…all were marked as R. Jennings Smallest one is a 1/4" size, fine threaded bit.


----------



## 7Footer

MixMaster Todd - Microsoft Dynamics 365. I am seeing a ton of jobs in CRM, I haven't experimented with Sales force or any of the other popular ones yet, but mainly because I am already pretty familiar with Microsoft products…. It's going to take me a few weeks of serious studying and going over modules before I can take the test.

Thanks JayT. Yeah Cali is gonna be a huge change, but the way things have gone back home lately, I am ready for a fresh start, actually looking forward to it. I think down the road things will eventually get better, but it's definitely gonna take a while. Yes Dynamics is very robust, and can do a whole bunch of neat stuff when used with the Office Suite.. I was surprised, and the whole customization side is neat too.

Andy, yeah my shoulder is doing great, I am about 1.5 months ahead of schedule, they started letting me play ball 3 weeks ago, that's nice. I really have been putting in work at the gym, going about 5 days/week and working on the shoulder almost everyday, and just listening to everything the physical therapists tell me to do (and it helps that both my PT and her intern are very easy to look at). Got to workout with a Medical Trainer last week and got a plan for the next few months, I learned a lot, it was great.

Poor N-Dawg. Lol @ tenderoni. Scorched dome is no fun either.


----------



## ToddJB

I should have said "which CRM" not "what CRM", JayT. I'm very familiar with what they are. But sorry, 7, I have no connections in Dynamics. Salesforce, Marketo, Eloqua - maybe.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Good to hear from you 7. Hope things work out with your upcoming move.

I took a couple of pictures at the Zuma Restaurant at The Cosmopolitan Hotel & Casino here in Las Vegas. I thought I would share this for all you walnut lovers:





































Furnishings are styled after George Nakashima and may have actually been purchased from his old company as I understand his daughter still runs it.

I forgot to get a picture of the walnut front door, but it has his trademark butterfly inlays.

Carry on.


----------



## 7Footer

Paul! Thanks. OMFG walnut heaven, that is amazing.. You all done with that job up here?


----------



## AnthonyReed

His daughter does still run it Paul. Thank you for the pictures!

Rough start Stef!


----------



## Hammerthumb

7 - I have several projects running here right now, a large project in San Fran, and the Nike Campus in Beaverton I visit from time to time. I've been trying to get up there the last few weeks, and really need to visit before the beginning of June. I'll give you a call when I get up there.


----------



## Slyy

I'm outa my league with the whizbang digital abacus Synergistic dynamics computer stuff, I'll take ICU any day….

Paul, that is some serious woodworker bliss right there!

Oklahoma tornado season pro-play right here


----------



## TheFridge

Brit, it's what I live for  I'm still trying to work something in about not liking the British because of my Scottish roots but I always have to erase it because it makes me sound like an a-hole. One of these days I'll come up with a line good enough to keep but not that offensive


----------



## chrisstef

Walnut porn Paul.

Lil buddy gonna make it but its like hes got a popped blister on the bottom of 5 of his toes. Walkin around on his heels. Kinda looks like a monday morning walk for Scotty. (Ya lurkin bastard). Water shoes, crocs (lord forgive me for i have sinned), and neosporin are in order. No complaining though. Im on that whiskey so its cool.

How many of those bits can you kiester bandit?


----------



## bandit571

St Patrick drove the snakes out of Ireland, tis true…..but he gave us the English instead…..we'd have rather kept the snakes….


----------



## chrisstef

Jakehttp://www.focustimes.org/boise-idaho-man-rushed-hospital-fidget-spinner-became-stuck-anus/

Stupid i phone cant do two functions ruining my crappy joke i hate you stupid phone


----------



## Slyy

True story x2 Stef: the two craziest things I've seen (Minus really bad tattoos) a huge 700lbs plus guy who had about 36" of a small gold chain inside his urethra and bladder.
And a dude who was getting frisky with a broom handle on while standing on top of a counter. The broom guy fell off the counter and came to the ER (and subsequesntly the OR) because the broom handle perforated his colon, his diaphragm and ended up with the end in his neck, not penetrating the skin, but tenting it out in the clear shape of the end of a broom handle.

Also double rainbow









Don't know how easy it is to see how the trees are bent, but it's also about 70-80 MPH winds right now straight outa the South.


----------



## woodcox

Tie the house down to that "table saw" so y'all stay put. Pro-move.

Thanks for the rainbow pics after those patients and their shenanigans. Please say he ate the bling?


----------



## TheFridge

My mom knew a guy that tried to jump over a pool stick. It didn't work out.


----------



## woodcox

7'! Glad your are alright and optimistic for your change of gear. You a baller no matter where.

Little toe skin won't get in his way. He can still out run you.


----------



## Tugboater78

Free goods are great…

Remember my knee issues? How long ago was it, that i mentioned screwing it up?

Well im pretty aure its been over a year, and through 2 family so doctors before i found a one who did something other that shrug thier shoulder and issue some muscle relaxers and say for me to take it easy.

Tht was 2 weeks ago, dr poked around on my knee found out where it was hurting and said i needed an MRI. Insurance wont do one without having an XRay first. Ok, so Xray shows a little bit of osteo arthritis and the technical term for fluid on the knee. I expected that, have had that weak ******************** in all my joints for a while. Still doesnt explain sudden weakness, sharp, very sharp pain, and sometimes not being able to even move my knee. Dr orders/schedules an MRI. Insurance denies and says i need 4-6 weeks of PT…

When did insurance company become a licenced medical professional?

I say F that and paid for MRI out of my own pocket…

Results: torn median miniscus..

Now to wait to see a sports med/orthopedic specialist, hoping insurance covers…
And i dont lose much payroll…

And thats all i got, as i stepped back aboard my boat this past mornin…


----------



## ToddJB

2 years ago I came across a Handy Andy toolkit for Jack, came across another one today so Addie can join in the fun.

Came loaded. More of a handyman focus than the other kit.










While I was out I thought I should pick up a toolkit for myself too.










An old school Gershner



















Mine came loaded too.


----------



## woodcox

Nice combi square kit, Todd. Four chests now? Another bench build? 
And she's gonna get it done with that kit. Nice.

Take it easy, Tug. Don't listen to the man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sweet! Right on Todd!

Sorry Tug, hope it works out without too much frustration.


----------



## summerfi

Tug, I've had surgery twice for torn miniscus in my left knee. First time in the 1980's, second time in 2010. It's torn again now, but not bad enough that I want to have another surgery. Recovery the 2nd time was much quicker than first. Technology has advanced a lot. You may always have a little trouble with that knee, but it will feel much better after you get it worked on. Bummer about the insurance. That's just not right.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer about the bum knee, Tug. Hopefully you get it all fixed up.

Todd making everyone drool with pics of his chest.










Made steak and scallops for the wife's birthday last night. Good stuff. Prime grade ribeye with caramelized onions and blue cheese.


----------



## Brit

That looks scrummy Jchef. Tell your wife she's a lucky woman.

Hope everything works out for you Tug.

Todd sucks again. That is a great toolbox though and packed full of goodies. Congrats.


----------



## TheFridge

Where the hell do you find your stuff Todd? Nice.


----------



## Tugboater78

Dammmn Todd, straight tool pimpin.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd's known for back alley handys. Thats the only rational explanation for his craigslist rewards. Straight killin it bro.


----------



## 7Footer

W-Cox, thanks man, appreciate the kind words. Oh man, I saw some photos of the hammers and handles you posted a few weeks ago, those are fantastic!

Sucks about the knee Tugger, insurance is a tough deal sometimes. Whatever they tell you, stay up on the PT, you'll thank yourself in the end.

Killer chest, Todd! I use to have a handy andy kit just like the one the right, I wonder what ever happened to it, probably offed it in a garage sale or something dumb. LOL @ back alley handys

36" of chain in his peehole? OMFG, people are so weird.

JMasterChef, that looks awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. If you have checked out "LetGo" yet, you should. It's like a crappy attempt at Craigslist. It doesn't have a lot of detailed sections like CL, but you can search. I found both of those items on it. The Handy Andy under "tools" and the chest under "machinist". Even though the site isn't very good, that was a plus for me, because that chest had been on there for 35 days, and only 48 people had seen the page. That thing would have been gone in 20 minutes had she put it on CL.

That plate of food looks redunculous - now get back to finishing that bathroom.

Woody - 3 wood chests and 2 kennedys. The goal will be to have one dedicated one at each metal tool station.


----------



## Tim457

It's a good thing I can't cook like that, I'd be wider than I am tall. Get in my belly!

Todd, heckova score again. I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## jmartel

Best way to cook a thick steak: put it in the oven at 300 deg until it reaches 125 deg internal temp. Take it out and sear it on super high heat in a cast iron skillet with a bit of oil. Hot enough that the oil is smoking. Minute or two on each side and it is done. Perfectly cooked without the gray ring around the edges of the steak when you cut into it.

Tim, that is why I am fat and need to lose weight. JChub. Also have gotten pretty good at fried chicken and wings.


----------



## Slyy

Tug sucks on the knee, hope you get it fixed and better than it is now!

Todd that is a great chest haul, you're getting your work in getting tooled up for that LeBlond!

Seems I'm always the one taking pictures, Mark is always in them:
















Big a$$ Oliver is now in its new home! I'm not sure how heavy it is, but the answer is a lot.


----------



## 7Footer

That thing is so effin hoss, Jake. Can't wait to see if all cleaned up! Serious chub.

Check this out, I dare you guys to watch all 3:44 of this. Did you know aged urine is real good for lotion replacement?









Happy Friday Fellas!


----------



## chrisstef

The first of the morning is great for acne ^.


----------



## TheFridge

It's really a different kind of burn.


----------



## Slyy

> That thing is so effin hoss, Jake. Can t wait to see if all cleaned up! Serious chub.
> 
> - 7Footer


I sat on the table and touched myself some.


----------



## duckmilk

I agree Tug, when should insurance companies start telling you what diagnostics they will pay for? Sorry system.

Hi 7, good to hear from ya. Good luck on the prospective move.

Jake, possibly another round tonight. We didn't get any storms last night, but the winds were brutal.
Are you going to keep that pallet jack as your mobile base?

OMG Paul. All that walnut!

Weren't fidget spinners originally designed as colon cleansers?

Todd, quit making us all look like dumpster divers with *your* finds.

*Oh 7'*, I watched the whole thing. What did I win?
No wonder that thing ain't married, who would kiss her? And, urine, while sterile under normal circumstances, it is not full of vitamins or nutrients, only some excess minerals. (Jake can back me up on this)


----------



## Slyy

No nadoes near us yet Duck, but good amount of wind and rain. Buddy who helped with the saw lost a couple trees on his acerage.

And I'll second Duck on the urine thing and add: the main issue with drinking your urine, is that it's full of piss…...


----------



## TheFridge

We had 3 tornados within a couple dozen miles of each other last week. Hell. I had the pleasure of driving underneath one as its funnel formed. While I was sitting in traffic. Puckered fo sho.

Edit: hopefully picking up an extrema floor mortiser from a buddy tomorrow. Need repairing/care taking since it's in storage. Might as well put here to use.


----------



## 489tad

How's your Friday night going? Mines OK!

Tug get that knee fixed. 7 seems busy. Todd nice score on the tool chests. I forgot you have a lathe. I just watched Beerland and did you know Colorado is the Napa valley of beer? Just saying.


----------



## Mosquito

Hooligans up to no good, probably


----------



## theoldfart

Looks more like ruffians to me. Nice froe!


----------



## Mosquito

And I'm a cigar shave enabler


----------



## Brit

Another one for Smitty's MF No.1 thread.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/178778#reply-3709753


----------



## Brit

Is the MF No.1 working Mos, or does it need some love.


----------



## bandit571

Picked for $3 today…









Couple of small drill bits, and a Yankee No. 35….with 6 patent dates on it…









From before Stanley bought North Brothers out. Wood handle looks like Walnut…..


----------



## Mosquito

> Is the MF No.1 working Mos, or does it need some love.
> 
> - Brit


Not mine Andy, I just enabled the purchase Glen (right) made for his lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Back from Handworks. Some shots for ya'll.

Got the chance to visit with several LJs. Here's Walden, Me, and Bobasaurus. I also met Wally, Douglas and a couple others. 









Some BearHack was selling tools:








Crazy people lined up outside despite the rain. Not sure why….it's no cheaper if you get there first. 








My wife and planemaker Jerermiah Wilding. Two of my favorite introverts. 








If I could only remember which mortise chisel Andy is missing??








St. Roy








Everything's pretty after some German Ale's









Good time, but it went fast.


----------



## Brit

3/4" I. Sorby Punch brand. Thanks for the thought anyway. Glad you had a great time. What did you buy?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some small stuff. I would've pulled the trigger on some Blue Spruce DT chisels if he'd had what I wanted We stayed at the same B&B and Dave Jeske and his wife. Wonderful people. I'm gonna send him some of my own coco to make me a set later this year.

Most of the vintage stuff there is high. I snaked these big sheet veneers. Is $4 a sheet cheap for these? Maybe I should've bought them all….but i don't even know how to glue these buggers


----------



## TheFridge

Something to clean and use for awhile  head and motor in the truck








Beefy


----------



## JayT

Looks like a good time, Red. I'm going to have to figure out a way to get there for the next one.


----------



## TheFridge

I wish I was allowed to leave the state. Unfortunately the fine print on my yard pass explicitly forbids out of state travel without written consent from the wifing party.


----------



## chrisstef

Is that a windbreaker tied around your waist red. I guess it really doesnt matter. You embrace the dad bod in full my man.


----------



## duckmilk

> Best way to cook a thick steak: put it in the oven at 300 deg until it reaches 125 deg internal temp. Take it out and sear it on super high heat in a cast iron skillet with a bit of oil. Hot enough that the oil is smoking. Minute or two on each side and it is done. Perfectly cooked without the gray ring around the edges of the steak when you cut into it.
> 
> - jmartel


I read about that method Jmart, but haven't tried it yet. You could also do the final sear on a really hot grill.

What is that in your pickup Fridge? I can't recognize it.


----------



## TheFridge

A floor model hollow chisel mortiser. The castings are beefy.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Fridge loves beefy castings. And molds.

Taught squirt mcgurt to body surf today. Kids a fish. Chorizo and shredded beef tacos washed down with Don Julio 70 for dinner. Im fetal.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Fridge.



> Taught squirt mcgurt to body surf today. Kids a fish. Chorizo and shredded beef tacos washed down with Don Julio 70 for dinner. Im fetal.
> 
> - chrisstef


Very cool Stef! I'm cooking beef tongue for supper tonight cause the wife is in KC. She won't let me cook it in the house when she's here. She thinks it's gross. Mmmmm!


----------



## Slyy

> Taught squirt mcgurt to body surf today. Kids a fish. Chorizo and shredded beef tacos washed down with Don Julio 70 for dinner. Im fetal.
> 
> - chrisstef


If you're fetal, how's the squirt after he put those tacos and tequila down?

The mortiser plug and play Fridge? What make and model?


----------



## TheFridge

Extrema. Made locally and geared more toward production machinery. Many of the cabinet and millwork shops I've been in carry some of their equipment. Well made stuff. Probably castings from Asia but not the typical ones.

Edit: pretty sure it's the same castings as many of the others.

I'm just cleaning up and using it until further notice but that's fine by me.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap, I thought bobasaurus was like 30 years older. That surprises the crap out of me, lol. Red turned his fanny pack full of CAY$$H around to his back and covered it with the windbreaker! Walden!

Awesome Steffer! Gawd its crazy how quick little N is growing!

Tried some vegetarian fed steaks last night…. dayum gina. 









Sweet score Fridge!


----------



## Brit

'Vegetarian fed' was not a term I was familiar with, so I Googled it. This is what I got from https://simpleripples.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/grass-fed-beef-vs-vegetarian-fed-beef-know-the-difference/

"Traditionally, all beef was grass-fed beef, and it took 4 - 5 years before a steer was ready for slaughter. In the United States today, the majority of meat that is available is feedlot beef. Feedlot beef can contain corn, protein supplements, and growth hormones, which makes animals grow at a much faster rate. In fact, on this type of diet, it only takes a little over a year before a calf is ready for slaughter. This is a faster and more profitable process, but it comes with dangerous consequences to our health. Switching animals from a grass-fed diet to an all grain diet damages their digestive system, which is remedied with antibiotics in order to prevent sickness or death. I bet you didn't count on your meat containing antibiotics last time you grilled up those steak tips.

Grass-fed beef is lower in total fat than grain-fed beef, and many studies have shown that it is higher in antioxidants and omega-3 fatty acids. Knowledge is power, and it's important to know the difference between vegetarian-fed (or grain-fed beef) vs. grass-fed beef. Yes, grass-fed beef is more expensive, but this isn't necessarily a bad thing. It is healthy to cut down the amount of meat in our diets. Consider spending the same amount of money on meat per week, but substituting a couple of meals per week with a vegetarian or vegan option."

This is worth checking out too: http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/free-range-chicken-vegetarian-fed-scam/

The salad looks nice though 7. LOL.


----------



## terryR

Chickens are most certinly meat eaters. You should see how they hang around the butchering table and pick up scraps that fall to the ground!


----------



## bigblockyeti

In Ohio we also get to choose from omnivorous beef where they get to fend for themselves when the grass is gone, the trick for the ranchers is to make certain they don't go full cannibal unless it's on cattle that has died from some reason other than sickness or bovine attack.


----------



## TheFridge

WTF are vegetables?


----------



## jmartel

> WTF are vegetables?
> 
> - TheFridge


The food that our food eats.


----------



## 7Footer

So what yer saying is I was duped. LOL. Thanks Andy. I am on a mission to try all the different types of meat at the store to see if I notice a difference. Those were organic steaks, which I rarely buy, I am not big on organic at all, but trying everything out. I had some grass fed steaks a while back but I didn't cook them. they were a little tough, I need to try them with the cook they way I am used to. I loved grass fed ground beef though. Idk if maybe I nailed the cook and seasoning, but these steaks tasted different that the regular ones, very good.

That salad was good, so was my grilled grass fed pasture raised corn on the cob. ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Duck. Good comprehensive list on the way I did those steaks. Well worth the time to do it. You want thick steaks (1.5" or so) though. I got 2 more to cook tonight so I'll take a couple more photos. No more scallops, though.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2017/03/how-to-reverse-sear-best-way-to-cook-steak.html

Helps a lot if you take the steaks out of the package and salt them a couple hours beforehand. Leave them uncovered in the fridge on a plate to dry out.

7'er, if you are a Costco member, that's been the best place I've found for good steak. Usually their prime grade steaks are the price of the choice ones from the normal grocery stores here. It would be even cheaper if I wanted to buy a whole Rib or Tenderloin roast and wanted to cut steaks myself.


----------



## woodcox

> Idk if maybe I nailed the cook and seasoning, but these steaks tasted different that the regular ones, very good.
> - 7Footer


Humping the help seldom ends well but, I say go for it.

I finished my Buck's and posted them up on the chisel thread. Why does the right tool for the job get found after the work is done? This tapered reamer would have saved me a lot of time chiseling to fit the tangs. 









That mortiser will be fun to play with, fridge.


----------



## duckmilk

Cattle are vegetarians, they have no upper front teeth hence cannot eat like a carnivore or omnivore. Plus, their first stomach is not a stomach at all, nor is their second or their stomach. Those are diverticuli off of the esophagus and are used to ferment and process vegetation. The real acid producing stomach is the abomasum, the fourth one. Similar with sheep, goats, llamas etc.

Cattle are sent to a feedlot and are weaned onto larger amounts of grain to let their digestive system adjust to the change. Addition of growth hormones and antibiotics is highly regulated by USDA and the meat is tested prior to going to the consumer. Consequences for residue containing meat are high.

I have no qualms about eating feedlot beef although I generally buy mine from a grower I know, by the half beef.


----------



## ToddJB

Woods, did you burn them in? It has worked great for me for screwdriver shanks.


----------



## TheFridge

All I know of grass/grain fed beef I read in a Tom Clancy book. They ate a grain fed steak. Then some people got shot. That's all I can remember.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha. I've never worked as a feedlot vet, but that is the basics of what I know about the industry. I am a large animal vet though ;-)


----------



## woodcox

Todd, not this time. Parred the drilled hole and tapped em on the last 1/4" or so. My map torch needs a new bottle. I want to try the reamer next time with some heat.


----------



## TheFridge

Wrap in a wet rag and heat till the wood smokes? Inquiring minds want to know. Inqueering if you're stef.


----------



## Mosquito

one of those days in the shop… cutting attic access panel to cover the hole:

Right, need a panel that's 31.5×22.5. Ready go. Cut to 31.5, then rip it to width. Get it up there, perfect length and perfectly 1" too narrow. Damn it.

Alright, mark out another one and cut that to length. Ok, cut to length, now rip it. F&%K, dumbass didn't change the fence on the table saw, so I got another perfect 31.5×21.5… %*!


Code:


^% *$!

$#

Ok, try that again. MOVE FENCE FIRST, then cut to length, then rip to width. THERE we go, was that so hard? Sheesh. The good news is the 3rd panel fits. Now I need to trim around it and call that effer done.

Insulators show up on Wednesday to air seal and blow in cellulose.


----------



## jmartel

Didn't get a whole lot done today, but I at least got the electrical finished off. Vanity light wiring, outlets, and the overhead light/fan. Fan is controlled by humidity sensor so it will automatically turn on/off. Good for when we have our dryer going since that exhausts into the room and it can get humid in there. I'll finish off the drywalling tomorrow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the pics. Glad you had a good time BRK.

Congrats Fridge. Sorry about the short leash.

"Is that a windbreaker tied around your waist red. I guess it really doesn't matter. You embrace the dad bod in full my man." - You magnificent a**hole, I heart you. Cool that the spud caught some waves.

HAHAH! +1 on Bobasaurus' age surprise.

Heh! Glad you got it done Mos.

Right on JGypsum! I love those breeze blocks, is that a Japanese Maple or Newport Plum accompanying them?


----------



## bandit571

> one of those days in the shop… cutting attic access panel to cover the hole:
> 
> Right, need a panel that s 31.5×22.5. Ready go. Cut to 31.5, then rip it to width. Get it up there, perfect length and perfectly 1" too narrow. Damn it.
> 
> Alright, mark out another one and cut that to length. Ok, cut to length, now rip it. F&%K, dumbass didn't change the fence on the table saw, so I got another perfect 31.5×21.5… %*!
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ^% *$!
> 
> $#
> 
> Ok, try that again. MOVE FENCE FIRST, then cut to length, then rip to width. THERE we go, was that so hard? Sheesh. The good news is the 3rd panel fits. Now I need to trim around it and call that effer done.
> 
> Insulators show up on Wednesday to air seal and blow in cellulose.
> 
> - Mosquito


One of the biggest reasons I keep the shop CLOSED on Mondays…..


----------



## jmartel

Japanese maple. And funny that you like those blocks. I look forward to hitting them with a sledge when we move to the outside of the house.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Ok here goes: this is not wood related, but loosely shop related long story.
So the last week or so, when I head downstairs to the tiny "shop space" in the basement room where the furnace and water softener stuff is all located, I noticed some water in the corner by the softener, blew it off a foundation ieakage with all the rain we have had here in NE Ohio all month. NP-no big deal, when the weather turns, will seal the block and all done.

Then, last week my son calls and invites the wife and me to an awesome mini vacation on his dime no less, for a 4 day golf outing to the Monterey peninsula-so I am all set to fly to Pebble Beach Wednesday (tomorrow) for 2 days at Pebble Beach and one day at Spyglass and then fly back home on Sunday.

Now the story turns ugly-come back home last night from golf league and decide to check the basement issue again. See some water and break out the old shop vac and suck it up. Quick background on basement-finished and carpeted except for furnace area-just concrete-so no damage to carpet blah blah blah. Anyhow-it's now midnight or so on Monday night and decide to check basement again just in case before heading to bed-Bingo head down steps and voila-carpet looks awful wet-in about split second the synapses scream WTF is going on-and then I head the noise-WATER running -turn the corner and am ankle deep in water now-BP rising-running fan sitting in water (was trying to move the air around earlier to dry out room) oh boy nut sack gets a bit tight when standing in water with electrical items running - NOT GOOD- suck it up unplug the freaking fan-go to softener system and BAMMO-frigging air bladder blew out and is pouring the contents of my well into my basement unabated.
Fast forward to 2 AM and been sucking water for hours now.

So the big question this am was-do I get right on the process of replacing the air tank-or RISK losing man card points and call the pros out to fix it? Costs more money-but-done with no additional aggravation to me-and There aint no Frigging way I am cancelling the west coast trip for any recreational golfers Bucket List.

So, executive decision made-Dial the phone and tell the pros to get their arses over here ASAP for me.

Done
Man card points be damned-I don't care-I am over the aggravation of the flooded basement-on to more pleasant topics.

Thanks for letting me vent that one out-Carry on all and good morning to you


----------



## jmartel

Mike, I'd have done the same thing. And the only thing I've hired out so far on my house was moving an electrical panel. 2AM is better to let someone else deal with it. Especially since you won't be able to get any parts or tools you don't have at that hour.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn shame JDestruction.

Glad you're sorted and able to go on your trip Mike.


----------



## CL810

Good call Mike. PB is way too special to pass on.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

^ 
...thanks Jmart and Tony-and as an aside-very little wood was harmed in the process-most was stacked and stickered off the floor under my bench-a couple pieces of 3/4 oak, and one piece of borg walnut got some water cause they were leaning against the wall-no tools suffered either-just me and my shop vac took the most work.

Carpet will be a bit gamey until it finishes drying out- after sucking up a $hit ton of water (best guess-emptied the shop vac at least 10 times) figure a 100 or so gallons of H2O last night

and thanks to my wife-she saved me a big loss by realizing that my stack of DJI Phantom drones I had on the floor would get trashed and she hauled all 50 of them upstairs out of the way before the water gravitated to that corner of the basement.

Yes I said 50 of those drones-long story-got them because they had been crashed by other people and I cobble together good drones from the pieces as a side hobby


----------



## Mosquito

> One of the biggest reasons I keep the shop CLOSED on Mondays…..
> 
> - bandit571


lol that's probably not a bad idea. Though Monday is the day that the wife works late, so I get the whole evening to myself


----------



## jmartel

This is for you fridge. I'm sure it's all up to code and legal, right?










Wires electrical taped together, wires soldered together, the junction box was buried in insulation. Got to spend some time in the attic yesterday sorting that out. Good times…


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Good call Mike. PB is way too special to pass on.
> 
> - CL810


I agree totally-the thought of cancelling spent about a millisecond in my synapses-had to cancel the same trip years ago days before leaving because of a family emergency and a new swimming pool in basement is not enough of an emergency. LOL

As an eternal optimist, I decided that the good news was twofold

1. Foundation isn't screwed up-so no big dollars spent there.
2. It happened before I left-not while I was gone-which would have been a real disaster-water running unabated for 5 days before I got home-don't even want to think about that possibility

On to better things now


----------



## Mosquito

> ^
> ...thanks Jmart and Tony-and as an aside-very little wood was harmed in the process-most was stacked and stickered off the floor under my bench-a couple pieces of 3/4 oak, and one piece of borg walnut got some water cause they were leaning against the wall-no tools suffered either-just me and my shop vac took the most work.
> 
> Carpet will be a bit gamey until it finishes drying out- after sucking up a $hit ton of water (best guess-emptied the shop vac at least 10 times) figure a 100 or so gallons of H2O last night
> 
> and thanks to my wife-she saved me a big loss by realizing that my stack of DJI Phantom drones I had on the floor would get trashed and she hauled all 50 of them upstairs out of the way before the water gravitated to that corner of the basement.
> 
> Yes I said 50 of those drones-long story-got them because they had been crashed by other people and I cobble together good drones from the pieces as a side hobby
> 
> - Mike54Ohio


I was going to ask about the 50 drones lol Glad there was no major damage to wood or tools. Hopefully things dry out with out issue. Sometimes it's best to let the pros do it. I often grapple with that myself. CAN I do it? Probably. Can I do just as good of a job? Probably. Is it worth the extra time it will take for me to do it to save a little money? Probably not. Sometimes you have to pick your battles, and knowing when to say you just don't have the time to deal with it is ok too.


----------



## jmartel

One area that routinely has leaks and can cause a lot of damage is the laundry supply lines. Worked for my dad's company doing fire/water restoration stuff. Good portion of those calls were from Laundry lines. Turn off the valves when you aren't using the washer.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah that looks great. Good times…


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## ToddJB

Dudes, I'm not sure why this is so hard for me to find right now. What basic chemical thins "Acrylic Urethane"?

Co-worker is using Rustoleum's Cabinet Transformation Kit and he is getting streaks using the foam brush recommended for the clear topcoat - which is identified as "Acrylic Urethane".

I was going to recommend to him to try wiping it on with an old T-shirt instead of using the foam brush, but I always dip my t's in mineral spirits before wiping with Polyurethane - will that work here too?


----------



## JayT

If it's acrylic, doesn't that mean it's water-based?

Not all acrylic products should be thinned with water, however.


----------



## ToddJB

See that's what I don't get - I was under the impression that Urethane meant oil-based.

Can it be water/oil based?


----------



## chrisstef

I woulda farmed that out in under 10 seconds mike. Pebble beach. Hell yea.

Wife and mil been jockin baywatch mitch at this particular beach we been goin to. Dudes in his mid 40's and hasselhoff buff. Crackin me up.

Ive been informed that the threads been eating posts. Were gonna bust it up tonight and move on to part deux. Hopefully a gut full of bbq and beer wont slow me down too much.

Fat n happy here boys.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> I woulda farmed that out in under 10 seconds mike. Pebble beach. Hell yea.
> 
> - chrisstef


That's why the old synapses spent less than a millisecond to call in the professionals on this one-not gonna miss 2 rounds at Pebble and one at Spyglass (ego be damned for poor play) gonna have some fun this week. They are fixing the water issue as we speak-thats what a checkbook is for-write that check baby-Im outta here in the AM


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, Polyurethane finishes can be oil or water based. I've no first hand experience with "acrylic polyurethane" but an experimental water based polyurethane on an antique rocker has held up very well.

Read the can to see what it says to thin or clean up with. Then take a cup of it and see how 10-20% of the recommended thinner does. Too thin? Pour it back in the can, stir it up, and check another cup. Once you know the percent that works best, do the can.

Good luck.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Dan, but this isn't my project, nor my product. So I don't have the ability to read the can or test it. Just trying to verbally make some suggestions to a co-worker. And to be clear, if I were going to be doing this, I wouldn't want to thin it, I would just want it to glide off the T-shirt. I find if I dip my pad in MS (or whatever the proper thinner is) the finish flows on better.


----------



## woodcox

Stef has the gas, I have the matches. Dignity well spent here. Beer shall be poured.


----------



## JayT

Really good video where the Schwarz shows the process of laying out dovetails with a couple sets of dividers.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/laying-dovetails-christopher-schwarz


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## TheFridge

Is that an Al Bundy reference?


----------



## chrisstef

4 touchdowns in one game.


----------



## TheFridge

Star fullback. Those were the days.


----------



## CL810

Todd, I've been using Minwax's Polycrylic quite a bit. The only time I have streaking problems is if I apply too heavy of a coat. I use a foam brush as well and the key for me is the final strokes are very light in the same direction.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Goodbye, Part I of SoTS thread…


----------



## terryR

we are moving?

'nother plane. Brass infilled with Honduras rosewood. 50 degree bedding angle for the iron. About 4.5" long, 1.25" wide and made using extruded brass channel. Wish I could get a quote on larger extrusions, but looks like DT's are in my future for more infills.


----------



## ShaneA

Dang Terry, that is nice. You are starting to give me a well earned complex here with all your top quality production.


----------



## Mosquito

Too bad my shop's not done, or I could move my shop at the same time we move the SotS thread lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spectacular Terry.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stef - please have someone at you office check your computer. It has sent me 3 "out of office" messages in the last 10 minutes, and I have not sent you anything.


----------



## TheFridge

> Stef - please have someone at you office check your computer. It has sent me 3 "out of office" messages in the last 10 minutes, and I have not sent you anything.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


And check your phone because it has sent me 3 nudes in the last 15.


----------



## Brit

Part 1 has been a blast, but I think we should call it Volume 1 as it contains many wise words and I'm sure it will be compulsory reading for children in their impressionable school years in the future. Was there anything we didn't discuss? Bring on Volume 2.


----------



## Brit

And check your flies while you're at it.


----------



## chrisstef

Just sending you extra love Paul. My auto reply wasnt working so the boss had our crack squad tech team try n fix it. He's an older indian guy who accepts a work space in lieu of pay. Nothing ever works 100% after he touches it. You got Raj'd!!

You can probably expect another half dozen Paul.

When its that big Fridge it takes 3 messages to cover it.


----------



## TheFridge

Touché my good man. Touché.

Which I think means touch it in French.


----------



## jmartel

Looks nice, Terry. I need some free time to try my hand at one. But that isn't going to happen for a few years most likely…


----------



## Mosquito

I'm in the process of turning that single center door hutch into a 3-door hutch. Took the molding off the top to better get in there and take things apart with out breaking them. Cut a few dowels and do a little prying. May beed to add a couple screws to help hold things together with the molding, such as the 2 uprights. Before the molding was screwed into the 2 frames on either side of the door. Obviously not happening if they're to be turned into doors. Will likely end up painting it, but for now I just want to get them turned into doors.










Also, the attic of the shop is now insulated with R-44 worth of blown cellulose


----------



## Brit

What re you going to do with all these planes you're making Terry?


----------



## ToddJB

hoard them-- just like his pipes 

the world needs to experience Terry's wood


----------



## 7Footer

Fuggin Al Bundy. Love it.

WOWZERS Terry, that is amazing.

+1 Todd.

LOL @ Raj.

RIP SOTS Volume 1, its been real!


----------



## chrisstef

Insert Alabama incest joke ^^


----------



## TheFridge

> Insert Alabama incest joke ^^
> 
> - chrisstef


Will do.

So. Somewhere in Alabama. A dude walks out his sisters room.

She says,"you bump just like daddy."

He says,"that's what mama told me."


----------



## terryR

> What re you going to do with all these planes you re making Terry?
> 
> - Brit


Still learning, Andy. Tryng to make each one error free. And just having fun. It's a lot more satisfying than turning needless stuff on the lathe.

Hey 7, I finally finished that marking gauge for you. After you move, send me your new address.

Happy to share some wood, girls.


----------



## Brit

Hey Terry, have you seen PhillyPlanes plane making floats?

http://phillyplanes.co.uk/floats.html


----------



## summerfi

The wind is blowing 20-30 mph with gusts to 45 today, so not a good day work on siding. This is a day to rest and do a few things in the shop. I figure I'm about 25% done with the siding now. Yesterday was an ideal day for painting, so I painted the walls I've completed siding so far. Moving forward slowly. I'm now working in an area with a steep roof slope that is not much fun at all.


----------



## TheFridge

The eagle has landed Bob. You are one hell of a sweetheart.


----------



## Slyy

Gone for 2 days and we are moving to part 2! Exciting times.

Terry, your plans work is getting hardcore buddy.

Steep pitch is no fun Bob, don't mind climbing up as much as the getting down part that I always dread.

71 year old petrified sawdust


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Little hump day humor


----------



## chrisstef

Ill double down on that Mike


----------



## summerfi

Good to hear Fridge. You have a needle file for cutting those little teeths?


----------



## ShaneA

LOL. ^

That has moved into 'Merican territory. No doubt they are on their way to the gym.


----------



## TheFridge

Mike. solid. Very.

Stef. Very solid as well but runner up.

Bob, I have some cheap ones and a set of saw files but I would bow to your wisdom if you offered up a different suggestion. (Or just use what I have and not tell you until I messed something up  kidding. Any recommendations would be welcome Bob.


----------



## Brit

You've got your work cut out for you there Jake.


----------



## summerfi

Here's what you need Fridge. Get the cut #2. I wouldn't steer you wrong.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GROBET-VALLORBE-SWISS-NEEDLE-FILE-3-SQUARE-18cm-7-1-4-Long-Cuts-00-0-1-2-3-4-/130825617409?var=&hash=item1e75d08001:m:m3Ydjk01yNgsssRklmHQaGQ


----------



## TheFridge

Sweet. Thanks bob.


----------



## Mike54Ohio




----------



## bandit571

Tornadoes were just to the south of here tonight…lots of damage down at Park Layne, OH. Mainly went up St Rt, 201. Daughter lives just south of there, in Huber Heights….supposed to go down that way for a cookout Sunday.


----------



## terryR

Andy, Philly planes has some very nice tools. But, I've become partial to Japanese style floats with tiny teeth. Have also grabbed two tiny Japanese saws that are a joy to use on small parts. The blade on this guy is 0.009" thick and has 32 tpi.










Blade is 4" long and the saw has no weight!

And, here's a tiny smoother I finished yesterday from Castello wood. Blade is 1/2" wide, and the plane is barley over an inch long.


----------



## CL810

Mike, you have a good son. I'd leave him in the will.


----------



## chrisstef

Keep em dry n straight Mike!


----------



## ToddJB

> Ive been informed that the threads been eating posts. Were gonna bust it up tonight and move on to part deux. Hopefully a gut full of bbq and beer wont slow me down too much.
> 
> - chrisstef


And yet here we still are two days later holding onto our false hope and dashed dreams.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thinking about moving my shop into this building. Whatcha think?


----------



## ToddJB

Need more data, Smitty. Why move? What would it benefit you?


----------



## chrisstef

I move threads like i build benches.

Flamingo bout to catch the wrath. Snap that lil fuggers neck he come back at the fam like that lol.


----------



## woodcox

Stay put Smitty.

Outstanding work Terry!

I'm pert near done with the walnut bench and approaching the finish apps. What have you used under arm r seal? I want to seal the end grain with shellac. Carefully, and only the end grain would be shellacked. Maybe BLO or tung oil wet sanded? I tried some watco cherry under arm r seal for my walnut chisel rack and it didn't look too bad but, that is very small and just shop furniture. Any recommendations are appreciated.

Ed. Lol at flamingo flogging! Well timed pic stef.


----------



## bandit571

Today's little project..









2" wide chisel needed a bit of work..









Will have to do, for now…..just a dollar chisel. Counting the new handle…19" long.


----------



## chrisstef

Med walnut danish oil is my choice woody.


----------



## Tugboater78

> This is for you fridge. I m sure it s all up to code and legal, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wires electrical taped together, wires soldered together, the junction box was buried in insulation. Got to spend some time in the attic yesterday sorting that out. Good times…
> 
> - jmartel


Looks like evwry juction box in my house when i moved in… cept mine were full of black crud…


----------



## ToddJB

Woody, I like what Arm R Seal looks like on Walnut without anything underneath. Couple coats of gloss, then finish up with satin. Waterlox is what I used on the countertops, that stuff does awesome with walnut.

What are you wanting to achieve by putting something on before the ARS?


----------



## jmartel

Think I might have a contractor for the shop. A little more than I was hoping for, but it would be way easier than me trying to do some of the stuff. Right now he is saying ~$30k for a 24×32x10' including demo and concrete. I do the electrical, insulation, and drywall.

I wonder what fried flamingo would taste like.


----------



## terryR

fried flamingo probably tastes like fried chicken


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Must be a bad pic, because that shed is just a couple points shy of tear-down on the old "Crap-O-Meter". That, or y'all are just too nice to say anything negative.

Terry, your tool making skills are incredible.


----------



## woodcox

I have a bigger rack that just got arm r. The watco cherry under under arm r for the buck's rack seemed to give a little more depth and color, but they are small pieces. Also, most of he bench parts have some figure to them. I will do a test piece using the original stretcher that had to be redone.

So far I will test: only arm r, watco under, BLO under, and tung oil under for what I have on hand. I need to see them on a bigger scale to decide.

I'm wanting to gain some testing and finishing experiences with walnut as much if not more than the bench itself here. I really like working with it and we like dark funiture so this will be a good place to start I hope.


----------



## Brit

Smitty I'm just catching up, but until I saw your last comment I was going to say stay put 'cause it looks like the roof is about to cave in on that place and you haven't got time to move your shop anyhow.


----------



## ShaneA

I am so confused, I thought you were already working on a project Smitty. Are you just looking for more to do? If that building isn't already in your yard…why would you want to move there?


----------



## Slyy

Terry, that's a tiny one. Did you finish that miter plane build yet?

Mmmmm, old metal planer marks give me an 'arn chub 









Contractor sounds good JLeanTo, will be exciting to see it once it's going.


----------



## duckmilk

Smitty, you don't really want to tack up the flooring in your old shop and move it to another one, do you?

Terry, that is a tiny plane. Looks nice tho.

Jmart, for demo and build, that doesn't sound too bad.

Mmmm, deep-fried flamingo.

WC, show us the results of your test.

Jake, what caused that chipping on the left miter slot?


----------



## duckmilk

Shot thisn' late Mon. afternoon. There were 15 - 20 on a neighbor's narrow strip between us and the lake.
One came onto our property.
Shot with my granddad's or great granddad's 30-30. Took a shot at another one before they all skedattled into the trees. These feral hogs do a lot of damage here. There used to be a bounty on them offered by the state. That's how bad they are.


----------



## ShaneA

Bacon! Fresh Bacon!


----------



## TheFridge

get you a couple hogs dog and go to town duck.

I'd would definitely try some flamingo. I bet is has some shrimpy flavor undertones. Maybe some floral notes.


----------



## duckmilk

> get you a couple hogs dog and go to town duck.
> 
> - TheFridge


That would be cool Fridge, but we aren't allowed to hunt on Corps of Engineers land, which is where these things live. But, when I go down to the lake, I am carrying a pistol for protection because I spooked one out of the brush one time.


----------



## TheFridge

That's pretty weak duck.

Flamingo wrapped in boar bacon  sounds awesome


----------



## chrisstef

Walked off the 14oz of ny strip. Meat sweats.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like it's time to call the pork choppers. It's on my bucket list, lots of YouTube videos.


----------



## TheFridge

Fidget spinners are everywhere now. It's like a plague.


----------



## ToddJB

Fridgeit spinners


----------



## terryR

Jake, still need to cook the iron for that miter plane. But I ordered a forge this week, so will put it off till then.

Duck, come on over any time you want some piggie. We are overrun with them…not feral…the stinkers we have to feed and water every day.

Here's another tiny smoothing plane I finished today from Cocobolo. posing with yesterday's…


----------



## TheFridge

Castello as in boxwood? The coco is nice but the shadows on the castello are clean and killer and make me want to pet it.

Edit: I'm super jealous of Jim Hendricks of wkfinetools. He gets all kind of boxwood to work with. Man I love women I wood.

That was supposed to say man I love some box wood


----------



## Slyy

Duck, on the miter slot, I'm not sure. In all likelihood someone just droppped something on it. The slots are a "T" type slot 








But, this saw was purchased in 1947, sometime in March/early April fro the Osborne-Peebles lumber yard. There was a machine badge but it was on looser than I thought and was (VERY} unfortunately lost on the trip down the highway back to my house. I have one blurry picture of it








Alril 9th, 1947 was a bad day for Woodward, Oklahoma though: the worst tornado in OK history happened that day. Killed 185 people and the Osborne Lumber company was one of the casualties:








So maybe it was broken in the tornado? No real way to know, but makes for a helluva story though.

Also nice hog shot! That's an ancient looking 30-30! Pretty darn cool Duck!

Get the forge soon Terry!


----------



## jmartel

Ran outta drywall on the last damn piece. That's what I get for measuring wrong and having to toss one out. Back to big orange tomorrow. Tub install tomorrow, tile underlayment tomorrow, flooring tile going down Saturday hopefully.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Just finished 18 at Pebble. Freaking beautiful real estate. Taking plenty of pics. Will post once I'm home. No good bandwidth in hotel to link em. Spyglass tomorrow. Having fun.

Jmart, I did same thing when I bought hardwood floor for my kitchen renovation. Put hardwood in kitchen, dining room and living room and calculated wrong (or had more waste than expected w/lumber liquidator wood. That sucks


----------



## terryR

Fridge, yes, similar to Boxwood. The real stuff is expensive to get here in the US. But that Castello looks pretty close, and is awesome to work with hand tools!

Jim is active on our Unplugged Woodworkers FB group, and has taught me a great deal. A stand up fellow!

If you really need a Boxwood fix, I can put you in touch with my guy.


----------



## TheFridge

Ooh… The closest I've ever come to boxwood was pink ivory. Something to ponder terry. Thanks for the offer


----------



## 7Footer

OOooooohhhhh Terry, I am uber fugging excited. You're gonna make me wait until I get to LA? hahahahaha

I thought Stef was RIP-ing this thread? Or is that a post-vacation deal.

I've heard about those hog problems down there Duck, funny Yeti mentioned that, one of our newer pilots moved here from Canadian, TX. For a while he flew people around to shoot the pigs from the choppers… Imo its a bit unfair and not really hunting having the advantage of a helicopter, but still kinda looks fun, and I get there's a huge problem with them.

Pebble! Hellz yeah.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes, when we walk down to the lake, we almost always see signs of feral hogs. They are a plague here, but this is the first time I've seen one on my property or a herd of them this close to us. First day buzzards were on it, 2 days later it was gone. Probably coyotes dragged it off. And hunting from a helicopter might not be fair, but I'll bet it's fun. Almost as fun as tannerite.

Don't lose one of those little planes in the shavings Terry. You might sweep it out before you know it's missing. Worse yet, don't accidentally sit on one, you might end up with some shaved ham ;-)

Mike and Stef are having fun while the rest of us work.

Dang Jmart


----------



## bandit571

While having your cookouts…remember them

A day that used to be known as Decoration Day…..has turned into a party weekend?
Remember them…these gentle souls

That young farmer, fighting the Redcoats, and freezing in the Delaware River
That Militia Private, trying to keep the British from burning Washington DC
The Trooper, riding around in far-away Mexico, with General Winfield Scott
The boys in blue, and the boys in Butternut/gray
The ex-cowboys trying to run up Kettle Hill
The young fellas, slogging around in a muddy trench in France
All those GIs, Sailors, Marines, and Airman that Ernie Pyle loved
The Chesty Puller Marines, sliding along a frozen Korean road
The Grunts, wading around in a bug infested jungle or rice patty
The servicemen and women trying to set a country free of tyrants, while avoiding roadside bombs

Remember all who will not attend that cookout, watch that parade, enjoy the family time 
They gave their all, so you could enjoy this Holiday

Let us hope for the day when
nobody has to charge up a hill, wade ashore at a beach under fire, fall from the sky in a burning plane, or any other act of war, Remember them…...


----------



## 489tad

Thank you Bandit!


----------



## chrisstef

True nuff Bandit. Thank you as well.

On monday they'll be dedicating a new monument in Waterbury CT to fallen soldiers. One of those soldiers was a friend and teammate of mine, Sgt. Joseph M. Nolan. We'll fire off some golf balls and crack a couple beers for ya brother!


----------



## Mike54Ohio

As perfect of a memorial as anyone could have thought of Bandit.

Thanks to all who gave everything for us


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Bandit. I have family that fit into at least 4 of those categories, all gone now, but still alive in memory.
One made that run/crawl up Kettle Hill.


----------



## Slyy

Word Bandito.


----------



## 489tad

Saw this today on my ride.


----------



## Brit

Just the drawers to go now on my workshop cabinets. Thankfully the doors didn't rub anywhere after 4 coats of paint.

Sorry for the out of focus photo.


----------



## theoldfart

Quite nice Andy, but don't you think Terra Cotta would have worked better with this crowd?


----------



## Brit

Getting ready to meet my daughter's new boyfriend. I might have to stand in front of the fireplace and ask him what his intentions are.


----------



## theoldfart

make sure you have your biggest drawknife or froe with you


----------



## Brit

That might not be a bad idea Kev. Cabinets are actually this colour. It looks totally different in photos.


----------



## jmartel

Yesterday's accomplishments. Drywall is mudded, tub is installed, and tile underlayment is down. Floor tiling today.


----------



## chrisstef

Broke the kneepads out of the kinkbag for old times sake huh Jyounastay. Solid work man.

Im lovin the layout Andy.

Back on my own couch. Lawn looked like i was growin straw. One pass, dump. One pass, dump.


----------



## TheFridge

My pops got a wild hair yesterday and bought tickets and a room for the SEC tourney championship since LSU is playing in it. Pretty sweet. The hotel has free yingling on tap ( or however you spell it) for the next couple hours. It is on. Gonna crash a hooters or similar scantily clad female establishment next.

Edit: my dad is pointing at my brother and probably making fun of him because that's how we roll.


----------



## duckmilk

> Edit: my dad is pointing at my brother and probably making fun of him because that s how we roll.
> 
> - TheFridge


Looks like he's taking a wiz

Already back home Stef? I thought you had 13 days off. Florida too warm for ya?

Nice Andy. Show us a panoramic view of the shop when you get it finished please.

Jmart. that picture had me confused for a moment, until I saw it was sideways ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

I've seen plumbers throw a box of Sheetrock mud under the tub before setting them filling with water.

Is that just for bigger tubs?


----------



## chrisstef

12 days down duck. Goes quick. Fla was hot but not overbearing … yet. Came back to 70 and cloudy and grass about a foot n change.

Squirt supermannin that suckerass gator









That looks like a good time Fridge. I did the big east finals a few years back. I love amatuer baseball. Judge your opponent game by game. Very pure. They call Yuengling Pottsville piss up here fyi.


----------



## ShaneA

Got an appt to get new bigger shoes, and the hooptie leveled this week. Still glad I don't have a Ford, lol.


----------



## woodcox

I'm off till Tuesday and waiting to cut the yard till then. We're FL bound next Saturday for a week. Pregers has been pretty nauseous this time around and not looking forward to 95% humidity. Maybe I put a stem on the apple for this one?

Ed: Old man steps Shane?


----------



## ShaneA

Yep! Those are the free ones they threw in when I bought it. I think I got what I paid for, lol. Those SOBs are rusting, and rusting for a while. I am not sure I could climb in/out daily without some sorta step.


----------



## woodcox

I had those single step aluminum jobs on my tundra, the salt here trashed them though. BFG's need regular maintenance or they will get annoying as ish half way down their tread life. TRD points by the way, those are nice trucks!


----------



## ShaneA

The BFGs seem kind of polarizing in the truck world. I was really impressed by them, got 47k on em. Never thought they would've made it that far. Actually getting another set of the KO2s So we will see.


----------



## jmartel

Fridge, you put down mortar under the tub when you install it. Provides support along the entire bottom. Drywall mud wouldn't work very well.

Tile is down. Definitely not something I'm very good at but whatever. My knees are killing me. I'll throw a photo up later.


----------



## jmartel

Floor Tiling done. Grout tomorrow.


----------



## Brit

Getting the floor down always make it feel like you're nearing the finish line. It looks like your cuts were all straight ones at least. Her indoors did most of the tiling in our house so I was lucky, but I agree it is a knee killer.


----------



## TheFridge

I hate tile work.

Never seen grout used but it makes sense. Must have some loser plumbers around here. Grout sounds a lot better.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice wall, jorientation. (fixed it for you)

Only thing worse than installing floor tile is chiseling it back up 10 years later when the wife decides it's 'outdated.'


----------



## terryR

Strong work, JSoreKnees. Will be awesome when you get out of a hot shower!

Another small smoothing plane, this is from Teak with a Wenge wedge. Iron is 1.25" wide and the plane is about 4" long.


----------



## jmartel

Thanks gents. Definitely feeling it this morning.

Terry, what do you do with all those planes you made? I've lost count of how many you have posted.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Shane. The verdict is still out on my F150. I'll probably go back to a Toyota next time. If I can find that doesn't have seats made for Mr. Miyagi.


----------



## 489tad

It didn't post, oh well I'm sure Terry gonna send us all little planes. 
JBusy. 








Big iron at the car show today.


----------



## ShaneA

^and its a two door!


----------



## jmartel

Got a big slab of Sapele gluing up now while the wife grouts the floor tile. 2"x15"x6ft for an entryway benchtop. Stuff is starting to come together.

Also met the neighbors that bought the empty lot next door. Seem nice.


----------



## Mosquito

> Got an appt to get new bigger shoes, and the hooptie leveled this week. Still glad I don t have a Ford, lol.
> 
> - ShaneA


I'm not sure if my shoes are bigger, since it's not as tall, but a little longer so probably somewhere on the level lol

Out with the old









In with the new









This is the planned "long term car". Lifetime power-train warranty, and we'll just run it for a long time. My old Forester had treated me well for the last 6.5 years, but it got to the point where we either decide to sink some good money into it and keep it 'til we scrap it, or get out while it's still got some residual value to help on the new one. We ended up getting enough for it on trade to make me happy, so we signed the papers and did the deal this afternoon. 0% financing was nice too.


----------



## ShaneA

Switched it up on he old paint scheme Mos. Nice!


----------



## Mosquito

lol yup Went from "Camelia Red Pearl" to "Venetian Red Pearl"  I did go from platinum (gray) leather to Ivory though. I couldn't deal with the black leather interior that they had more of. Made it feel smaller inside, and the outback already feels smaller on the inside to me than my Forester, so didn't want to do the double whammy


----------



## Slyy

Nice new score Mos!

JBath it's coming along great, tile is shweet, I bet those knees hurt!

Oh man, a cool K is not in my budget by any means but saw this unbelievably sexy Delta ganged drill press set up with production table as well!


----------



## jmartel

Got some wood from JayT this weekend. Redbud burl. Not sure what I'm going to do with it, but it'll find a place in the stash.










Making some sawdust today. The driveway is a mess, but I do love the smell of Sapele when you are working it.










Also, walking through Home Depot this morning I suddenly get the strong urge to take my hat off and sing the national anthem…


----------



## terryR

JFlannel, I'm just lining them up on a shelf next to the bench. I guess part of me wants to sell, but we all have plenty of smoothers. It's the sexy moulding planes everyone wants. Maybe I'll move up to those? Or infills?

next 2" long lever cap finished today. This shot is for Fridge,


----------



## terryR

I could use a screw. badly.


----------



## Mosquito

Slyy, that would be awesome. There's been one floating around on our craigslist for a while too, but they want WAY too much for me to bite (I think last time I saw it they had it listed at the same $1000)


----------



## TheFridge

Keep it up terry. They're coming out fine.

A set of hollows and rounds would never hurt  I'd imagine with the experience you have you could do them justice and a half.


----------



## woodcox

> Got a big slab of Sapele gluing up now while the wife grouts the floor tile. 2"x15"x6ft for an entryway benchtop. Stuff is starting to come together.
> 
> - jmartel


That level of pocus is unfathomable to me, Jedimartel. Bravo sir!

The TerryR Tool Co. needs a brand soon then. Fine work you're putting down.


----------



## AlexRobinson

hi guys, I am new here, nice to meet you  I want to ask you one question, I want to make Iphones cases with wood, may be you give me advice what kind of wood to use


----------



## DLK

> hi guys, I am new here, nice to meet you  I want to ask you one question, I want to make Iphones cases with wood, may be you give me advice what kind of wood to use
> 
> - AlexRobinson


The one that I bought in Australia, was made of bamboo.


----------



## bandit571

Could always try one of these…









Might need to do a bit of carving..








Getting the button to match might be a bit rough..








Not sure where my son picked it at…


----------



## DLK

Bandit are you replying to Alex? Iphone is not xbox.


----------



## bandit571

Yep. Don't have an iphone.

Of, course, IF anyone wants to try their hand at a wee bit of carving…...


----------



## jmartel

> hi guys, I am new here, nice to meet you  I want to ask you one question, I want to make Iphones cases with wood, may be you give me advice what kind of wood to use
> 
> - AlexRobinson


The commercially available cases are made out of veneer that are attached to a plastic backer. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## DanKrager

Been gone for 5 days celebrating 50th wedding anniversary. While catching up here, I noted a post about a huge table saw with broken shoulders on a T-slot miter runway. By the time I reached the end of new posts I forgot to comment and now cannot find it! LOL. When I saw it I recognized the damage and what caused it. The original miter gauges were big, heavy beasts and when retracted towards the operator and allowed to hang over the front edge they put excessive pressure on the thin shoulder of the T slot. Usually there would be a heavy plank involved, too, that compounded the leverage problem. 
Does not seem to affect the operation of the saw, so this tidbit is esoteric. Just might help to prevent more damage from similar situations, though.

DanK


----------



## DLK

> The commercially available cases are made out of veneer that are attached to a plastic backer. Might be worth looking into.
> 
> - jmartel


Yes I think thats what what I picked up. All the "wood worker" did was laser engrave the tree.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Soooo happy to be back into the workweek! (Not.)

Got a bit of shop time over the weekend, and it was good. Even if it was just messing around with wood windows. Hand planes, saws and bench hook were all involved. And when the lights were turned out, snapped a pic.










Non-shop news included #3 Son's HS graduation, Valedictorian and Illinois State Scholar. Very proud of that young man!


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Smitty Jr. !

Back to work here as well. No major fires while I was gone and looks like a couple of jobs are popping so return stress level is minimal. A rather strange occurance. Ill take it!


----------



## chrisstef

Growing up a huge Beasties fan, this is a pretty cool article on MCA. 5 years since he's passed.

"Strong as an ox, fresh out the box. The crowd so live, they comin in flocks"


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like a good young man you raised there smitty. Congratulations to both of yous.

Keep 'em coming terry. Do you need a screw made? If so, I might know a person with a tool room lathe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Gents!


----------



## ShaneA

No fires…cool.

Smart kid…cool.

Terry making planes, still…cool.

New shops, baths, cars…you guys are on a roll.


----------



## Slyy

DK - the saw is mine and I'd agree with the enormity of the miter gauge, I bet it weighs 10-12 lbs all by itself, plus the particular design has the "T" portion of the slot cut pretty thin.

Congrats to the kid Smitty!

Like a pinch on the Neck from Mr. Spock!


----------



## chrisstef

45? 55? 46? Helps.


----------



## bandit571

Looking like a 46….


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya bandito. What do i look for on this bad johnny? Fence, depth stop, irons? Me know nada bout these combo planes.


----------



## bandit571

Might ask MOS or Smutty? I'd need a few better views. Just a skewed version of a 45…


----------



## chrisstef

Thats all i gots for pics. Ill request some though. Just gettin my info straight.

Lol @ smutty


----------



## duckmilk

Why does auto correct have to change a nice name like Smitty? That's not right.
Is auto correct perverted?


----------



## chrisstef

If it was im sure it would have a field day with duckmilk.


----------



## DLK

Chrisstef yes its a 46. Ask about blades/irons/cutters. Here is the manual All the cutters are straight but skewed and would be easy to make, even the tonguing tool.


----------



## chrisstef

Dead link Don. Could be my phone though. You and google say the irons are where the $ is. Either making or buying. Ill inquire.


----------



## DLK

> Dead link Don. Could be my phone though. You and google say the irons are where the $ is. Either making or buying. Ill inquire.
> 
> - chrisstef


Try it now. (I did have some trouble.)

It is: http://tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/46man.pdf


----------



## duckmilk

> If it was im sure it would have a field day with duckmilk.
> 
> - chrisstef


Hmmmm, wonder what that would look like.


----------



## TheFridge

Fukstik?


----------



## Mosquito

Definitely a 46, and looks like it has the fence with it, but no depth stop that I can see, no slitter, or irons in those pictures, and you are 100% correct that that is where the real money is. Also, it has at least one of the knickers, and those are the harder to find versions (#46's never switched to the 3-spur design like the later #45s had).

Looks really clean though, probably worth the $45, especially if you already had irons (which I'm assuming you don't).


----------



## 489tad

What do the irons look like. I have a set that belonged to my friend. I'll post a pic when I get home tonight.


----------



## DLK

> What do the irons look like. I have a set that belonged to my friend. I ll post a pic when I get home tonight.
> 
> - 489tad


They look like this:


----------



## chrisstef

I thought it was damn clean myself. Im still waiting word back on the irons but i dont have much hope. Thanks for the detailed info mos. Let me know what ya find Dan. Yous guys are all right i tell ya.


----------



## terryR

> Keep em coming terry. Do you need a screw made? If so, I might know a person with a tool room lathe.
> 
> - TheFridge


Thanks, but I'm shaping them on the wood lathe. Don't need a screw made…just need a screw. Ya know?


----------



## Slyy

Looked at some 46's before Stef and like others have said, $$ in the cutters! Hope you get the deal with some blades!!!


----------



## 489tad

I see I have what you do not need. Good luck.


----------



## DLK

> I see I have what you do not need. Good luck.
> 
> - 489tad


Those are for a plow plane like this one:


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate ya taking a look for me Dan. Still haven't heard back from the guy since last night. Maybe after work ill get good news. We'll see.


----------



## Slyy

My Google fu is weak today. Looking for tips on saving a label, like that found inside one of my vintage CH starter switch. I recall a similar discussion happening here with some #55 cutter boxes etc.


----------



## Tim457

Some of you guys were entertained by my story about a nutty coworker in the fall. She flirted a lot with me and there as an obvious connection. A year ago I had asked her to be friends outside of work and she was so upset about it and went totally crazy. Lied to my boss and coworkers about me, etc. Well it never really resolved and it got to the point where she literally could not handle me being in the same room with her so I had to go through some crazy contortions to get my job done. It kind of turned into one of those golden child situations where she could do no wrong even when everyone agreed she was wrong and was flat out rude while I was being perfectly professional with her. Long story short I recently lost my job over it. She did get a sort of demotion, but kept her job. Obviously if I had any idea of the level of crazy involved I would have stayed far away. So I'm not totally blameless, but wow.


----------



## Tim457

Jake, I remember the conversation, but not the final conclusion or best recommendations.


----------



## DLK

Sun finally came out, and I got a coat of paint on a bathroom sink cabinet. Tomorrow a second coat and installation in the afternoon, finishing I hope the guest bathroom remodel. We will see what the boss says. Then back to sorting out the shop for the move.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tim, that totally sux. Sorry to hear it, wishing you nothing but good karma from this point!


----------



## JayT

Tim, sorry to hear about the job, man. Hopefully you can find something without the crazy co-workers.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a tough gig Tim. Hopefully it turns out to be a blessing brother.


----------



## DanKrager

I can relate, Tim. There is sunshine on the other side. Hope it is soon.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

wow Tim. What a crazy itch bay.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry Tim, that is not good news.

Haha Fudge 

Edit: Fridge, dang autocorrect

Edit 2: I see you speak double dutch


----------



## Slyy

Tim to sum up the consensus: FU(K THAT B!T(H.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Tim. Sorry brother. Sounds pretty screwed up.

We called that pig latin, duck


----------



## TheFridge

I never realized how much it hurt to cut your finger on a table saw. Well. Now I know. Nothing debilitating. It'll heal. Eventually. Though my bass playing career may suffer over the next month or so. I did discover that turpentine will prevent infection. And a mapp gas torch will seal the juices in.

Edit: just kidding. I used an iron like in the boondock saints.


----------



## Slyy

Yowzzers Fridge!! No Bueno! 
Both my father and paternal grandfather had shorter right hand thumbs than left hand thumbs. I do NOT intend to keep the family tradition alive. Taken a chisel to the left palm but hoping to avoid further infliction.

Edit: pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ToddJB

Proud of this little twerp






Sorry bout dat digit, Fridge.


----------



## jmartel

Get a look at ol' 9-finger mcgee over here. Heal up quick, Fridge.

Finally had a dive with decent enough conditions to get a couple snaps off tonight.

Shy juvenile wolf eel









Bite sized octopus. Body was maybe 2" long?


----------



## Tugboater78

Downtown Cincinnati, OH 02:30 6/1/2017


----------



## ShaneA

Great pics fellas


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fuggin' flamingo.

Beautiful rifle Duck.

Always such outstanding craftsmanship from you Andy; the cabinetry looks fantastic. Also, you already know his intentions.

HAHA! @ kinkbag.

Fridge the world is a better place due to you and your clan being among its inhabitants.

Right on JMoney, it's coming together great. Thanks for the pictures. That dude loves America JPatriot.

Shane takes baby steps.

Congrats Mos.

Such a nice shot Smitty! Congratulations Jr.#3, well Done!!

Sorry Tim. Damn.

Jack's a pimp. Nice footage too Jack's dad.

Glad you're okay Fridge.

Such a cool octo JCousteau.

Nice Tug, thank you.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks guys, didn't mean to drop and run. There's 8 more levels of crazy in the situation, but don't want to bore you all. I shouldn't have too much trouble landing on my feet.


----------



## ShaneA

Yes, land on feet…then regale us with the insanity.

Tony, glad you are back out of the half way house…again!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Shane; they love me there and it makes it difficult to stay away for long.


----------



## ShaneA

I agree, Fridge says the same thing about his. I think Pez is in the big house tho.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Although Fridge's "half way" and mine are two entirely different things.


----------



## TheFridge

Too true. Does yours include shower buddies to help you wash your back? If not. You're missing out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes but she is small with hands like a marmoset.


----------



## ShaneA

Small hands are the best….gives you something to feel good about.


----------



## TheFridge

"She"?....


----------



## ShaneA

Right Fridge? Just go with it…we know what he really meant.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm sorted, no brushing of the ego nor flattering juxtaposition required but she can peel a banana like a whirlwind.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...as you like.


----------



## ShaneA

.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

A couple pics from last weeks mini vaca to the WC


----------



## Slyy

A good banana peeler is hard to find, I try to think in more realistic terms though, like baby carrots.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Photo bomb Look out below


----------



## AnthonyReed

Interesting lines on that building. Look at that sky though; no sun for a couple weeks in a row out here makes a guy feel all cutty-like.

Edit: Oh you had some sun! Excellent.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Interesting lines on that building. Look at that sky though; no sun for a couple weeks in a row out here makes a guy feel all cutty-like.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I thought you would like that building Tony-on the 18th fairway at Pebble-wish the marine layer wasn't in that day either


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you for the pictures Mike. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Tugboater78

Lament for the death of my 
Sore and crucified..


----------



## chrisstef

anal virginity? ^


----------



## theoldfart

^^Apparently not anymore!


----------



## Slyy

Things got rough on the Boat it seems.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> anal virginity? ^
> 
> - chrisstef


...Prince Albert abused personal member???


----------



## duckmilk

> We called that pig latin, duck
> 
> - ToddJB


You're correct Todd, I guess I'm out of practice with that stuff.

What up Tug?


----------



## TheFridge

Didn't want to get to good of a shot. It's kinda gross. Like hamburger meat on my finger.


----------



## chrisstef

That aint no 80/20. Lean mean on that boy. Glad it wasnt worse man.


----------



## bandit571

Don't want to hear about a shop being too small to work in…









This stands 72" tall, by 31" wide, by 15" deep. 5 shelf Pantry Cupboard the Boss wants, and will be painting it herself…..I don't paint wood projects.

Long time ago, I shortened my left index finger by an 1/8"......Table saw jammed up….wrapped the mess up, and went back to work.


----------



## Slyy

Bad enough Fridge but glad it wasn't any worse!


----------



## terryR

tails,










pins,










carry on


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Had an argument with a biscuit jointer in high school. The old school kind that pivoted, and not the plunge kind. Bound up in the board, threw the wood and sucked my right hand in. Tip of the ring finger on the right hand took one for the team. Now it's not symmetrical. That was 20 years ago.


----------



## Tugboater78

This picture does no justice and you can stop admiring my scarred ass legs.









Opened our paint locker today about 3pm and has 3- 1 gallon cans of paint fall out, from about 5ft up, land on my right shin. This is about 4 hrs later after a shower. Hurts like hell. But still 6 days left of this hitch. Cleaned out best i could with alcohol and qtips, emptied a tube of neosporin in the deepass cut, covered with gauze, taped it up. Get it checked out next week, maybe.

Nothin else goin on, something triggered my memory today on Jim Morrisons Lament.





































Came back through Cincy this afternoon, headin back downriver. Yellow bridge is tje Big Mac bridge (I-471). Suspension bridge with the rock piers, was designed by same fella who built the Brooklyn bridge, i have been told.


----------



## bandit571

Brent Spence Bridge…..been on it many a time…


----------



## Tugboater78

> Brent Spence Bridge…..been on it many a time…
> 
> - bandit571


Didnt get a pic of it, im afraid it would scare to many… if only all the vehicles who cross it knew how bad a shape it is in….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yikes! Be careful boys.

You too Terry.


----------



## woodcox

Careful out there, tug n fridge.

Yep, a sliver from sweepin ma bay. 









Disregard the conveyance, she prefers them this way. One egg this morning. 









And these. 









Wow, Terry!


----------



## Mosquito

This is for Todd: "Potbelly".

That is all.


----------



## bandit571

$12…may have over paid?









Langdon 75, size 2-1/2? Saw is 5×30…..Stand needs a bit of repair, though….


----------



## jmartel

Those are cool flowers, WC. I've discovered that the previous owners of my place had a lot of really cool flowering trees and stuff planted. Tree in the front yard gets bright purple and I've seen quite a few people stopping in the middle of the road to look at it. I was all set to take it down one day since the wife backed into it and busted out our rear window.


----------



## ToddJB

Really, Mos? You must live in the land of arn glory to be able to find that many amazing machines in such short order. Is it in your possession yet?


----------



## chrisstef

You suppose that's a sign Woody? I couldn't imagine multiples.


----------



## woodcox

Gawd, I hope not. Stop playin! That ain't funny.


----------



## Brit

Jmart - That's a rhododendrum of which there are many varieties. Where I live they grow wild and many of the roads are lined with them. They form a kind of hedgerow. Because they are so prolific here, many people treat them as weeds whilst other let them grow and enjoy the flowers. You can expect to be cutting it back hard every couple of years.


----------



## chrisstef

I love rhodys. Ive always had a bunch in my yard. Trim them right after they flower and youll be good jmart. Trim too late and you wont get flowers next year. They grow on old wood like (some) hydrangeas and azaleas.

Lol Woody. Sorry bro.


----------



## Brit

Just catching up. Heal quick Tug and Fridge. They're some nasty gashes.

I cut myself a couple of weeks ago too when I was planning the door stops for my cabinets. They were too small to hold in the vise, so I put my 4 1/2 in the vise instead and moved the door stops over the upturned plane. Next thing I knew there was claret everywhere and I'd planed the end off one of my fingers. The blade was so sharp I didn't feel a thing. It's fine now though. Nothing like the injuries you boys picked up.


----------



## Mosquito

> Really, Mos? You must live in the land of arn glory to be able to find that many amazing machines in such short order. Is it in your possession yet?
> 
> - ToddJB


Craigslist-fu. I have searches set up in an RSS feed reader in my web browsers of choice (Chrome), both at work and at home. So I happened to see this one about an hour after it was listed yesterday. Called yesterday and left a message, then called again this morning since I hadn't heard back. Worked out in my favor I guess.

Not all of it lol I paid in part, and took some parts with me, and will be picking it up proper hopefully on Monday. They took the Craisgslist ad down for it when I was there and did partial payment. It's a custom cabinet shop that replaced it with a CNC router. They said it was only used for 1/4" thick cuts for blind dadoes. It's missing a few bolts for the back cover, but otherwise seems alright. Carbide blades in it, wired up for 240v

The unique issue I ran into… Normally, I would rent a uHaul 5×9 with ramp, and be there right away. However, since we just traded my Forester in on an Outback, I haven't gotten the hitch in to install yet, so… I'm with out a hitch at the moment. Worst case scenario I rent a truck and a trailer, or end up taking it all apart to get the pieces light enough to get in and out of my Subaru myself.


----------



## ToddJB

It's super easy to separate the base from the top and to pop the motor out. I moved mine by myself. You're Outback would swallow it whole.

Congrats.

Mine was missing it's back thumbscrews too. I bought some black anodized replacements and stripped the black. Look close enough for me. I MAY have extras - can't remember how many I bought.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, the one guy gave me his phone number and said he only lives 2 miles away so give him a call if it worked out better on the weekend. Looks like I've probably got the Rental/Loaner Outback for the weekend, so I might just go that route lol Not my car, not my problem? 

If you had a link to the thumbscrews you used that'd be awesome. I was thinking about just buying modern replacements that look close and going with that too.


----------



## ToddJB

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-16-18-X-13-32-Knurled-Thumb-Nut-10-Pieces-Aluminum-Black-Anodized-Finish-/322043627724?hash=item4afb4bc8cc:g:cXsAAOSws4JW60NG

White Lightning takes off anodization.

I went that route because I couldn't find steel ones that weren't a fortune


----------



## Tim457

Wow guys, heal up. Tug that's nuts that a paint can could gouge like that, but that is a lot of weight falling from a shelf.

WC whenever we got ultrasounds for our twins the ultrasound techs thought it was hilarious to say they were checking to see how many more were in there. Needless to say the idea of triplets didn't sound as funny to us.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Mosquito

Awesome, thanks Todd.


----------



## TheFridge

I love roadies too. They keep the lonely feeling away when your in the road.


----------



## Slyy

Mmmmm Potbelly….

I'm SUPER Jelly Mos! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## chrisstef

Wanna clear up the old arm jargon for me here? All i know is todd and jake just wd40'd their undies.


----------



## Mosquito

8" Delta "Potbelly" Jointer, so named because of the motor cover, I presume:
(Not mine)









As opposed to my 6" jointer with cast iron base, or band saw with the same:


----------



## Tugboater78

Mos is loading up on the vintage, maybe catch up to Todd!

In the Nomores… no more fridays on this floating prison, tomorrow, start no more saturdays on this floating prison… etc

At least till next month..


----------



## woodcox




----------



## ShaneA

Does that mean you can keep your porn accounts active tho? Gotta prioritize, lol.


----------



## jmartel

Andy, yeah, we've got a couple more in the side yard that are slightly different colors.

Here's the front yard tree I was talking about. Couldn't get the photo uploaded earlier today.










Wasn't quite at it's peak when I took this photo, but it was still pretty good looking.


----------



## Redoak49

That tree needs to be put in the tree thread…great picture.


----------



## Tim457

And how did your wife manage to back in to that? Wait, never mind. Really nice looking tree for sure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

[email protected] Mrs. Woodcox.


----------



## DanKrager

Jprettytree says it all.

DanK


----------



## Slyy

> Wanna clear up the old arm jargon for me here? All i know is todd and jake just wd40 d their undies.
> 
> - chrisstef


Cuts down on rubbing big time Mos, Stef's suggestions isn't entirely wrong.

This CI bases are a thing to love.


----------



## Brit

<a>


----------



## jmartel

Still no idea what kind of tree it is. Oh well. I'm not a gardener much.

Got a decent dive in this morning but dropped in to far away from what we were trying to see. Spent like 30 min trying to find it. Oh well. Some photos will go up tonight probably.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Tug and Fridge, those both look painful.

Tony, I see some dolphins, a bull and a mermaid(?) riding the bull, but is that an angel trying to choke her?

Nice arn Mos. What are you going to do with the 6" jointer?


----------



## bandit571

For Brit's eyes…









5" x 30" saw for my Langdon 75…..all cleaned up..









Has both the Disston etch and a Millers Falls etch..









And a decent label on the handle..









Might have the saw about ready to go.


----------



## Mosquito

> Nice arn Mos. What are you going to do with the 6" jointer?
> 
> - duckmilk


Not sure yet. Might clean it up and throw it back on craigslist, or maybe just throw it on craigslist as it sits. That's the way I bought it, I'm sure someone else would buy it too. May end up staying, no idea yet lol Right now it's burried behind a bunch of stuff in the shop anyway


----------



## TheFridge

On the way soon. Really want the first and third but have a hard time saying no to a deal.

Also have 7 Pfeil carving tools with appropriate goodies, some hollow mortising chisels and sharpening gear and some knicknacks on the way. I splurged. Can't wait.


----------



## Tugboater78

Apparently paintcans and I am at war.. and i am losing..
One of the incompetent assholes on this boat put a full can of oil based red primer in the trash, without a lid.










Today we stopped at one of the few places we can drop off our trash, and i proceeded to pack them from the stern to the bow to offload on thier dock.
Not knowing of the contents..










Left a trail …
Noone willing to own up to it, probably a good thing cause i was ready to break someone's nose, which would mean i would have to find a new job…

I keep chanting…

" five more days, five more days, five more days…"


----------



## Slyy

Justin - toss the di(k overboard.

JBud - I'm lead to believe that's a Plum tree of some variety. Beautiful no matter what it is thougg.


----------



## Brit

Nice job on that saw Bandit. Well worth the effort.

Yet another terrorist attack in London last night at 10.08pm. This time on London bridge and Borough Market. Drove a white van through people on London Bridge and then drove to Borough Market and started running into bars indiscriminately stabbing people with 12" knives. 7 dead and at least 48 people hospitalized, some with critical injuries. Police shot them dead within 8 minutes. Amazing bravery by the police - God bless them.

I'm crossing those bridges every day at the moment during the week along with loads of other people who work in London. Kind of brings it home.

Wherever you live, stay vigilant.


----------



## Tugboater78

Its some crazy scary crap Andy. Really starting to get me worried about the future.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Nice job on that saw Bandit. Well worth the effort.
> 
> Yet another terrorist attack in London last night at 10.08pm. This time on London bridge and Borough Market. Drove a white van through people on London Bridge and then drove to Borough Market and started running into bars indiscriminately stabbing people with 12" knives. 7 dead and at least 48 people hospitalized, some with critical injuries. Police shot them dead within 8 minutes. Amazing bravery by the police - God bless them.
> 
> I m crossing those bridges every day at the moment during the week along with loads of other people who work in London. Kind of brings it home.
> 
> Wherever you live, stay vigilant.
> 
> - Brit


Be safe Andy. My son and DIL were in London last night also. Luckily nowhere near London Bridge at time of attack. Crazy F)(Kers in this world right now


----------



## woodcox

Pink Shell @ Ft. Meyers beach, Fl.


----------



## Mosquito

It's on for this evening… have a trailer lined up, and the neighbor is either going to help, or lend me his truck. Good to have good neighbors.


----------



## DLK

Bought sight unseen a $140K new shop in southwest lower Michigan. (It came with a small house). We've been in it once. Boss wants me to do a few repairs/remodels. I think I have a tool dependency. Its hard to decide which tools to bring on this trip. It will be a full year befor our final move. So not ready to move the shop yet. Besides I want to run electric and insulate first. Hence my old-timey tools will be left behind for now. If anyone wants to help move furniture and boxes …...


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul fridge. Whatcha got for makers aside from disston?

Man tug. It was probably the first guy to laugh.

The world's gone straight up crazy Andy. Stat safe broski.

Enjoy the shell woody. Careful ridin the pumpkin.


----------



## TheFridge

Ibbotson for the first and beardshaw and sons for the thirds. Distton and sons and H. Distton and sons.

Looking at a marsh and tyzack as well. Kinda tapped out though.

Yeah Brit. People nowadays are effed up.


----------



## duckmilk

Be vigilant yourself Andy. Sad news.

The first and third ones are really cool Fridge.


----------



## Mosquito

The jointer has landed.


----------



## chrisstef

She's, she's ….... she's beautiful.


----------



## theoldfart

Built like a tank Moss!

Shop furniture, a recliner


----------



## DLK

Ist das nicht ein Schnitzelbank?


----------



## theoldfart

Sure


----------



## Slyy

^^ you guys complete me.

Where else can ya drop a good Animaniacs ref?


----------



## Mosquito

haha, the seller loaded it most of the way onto the trailer with a forklift, so it was pretty easy lol

Sweet looking shave horse Kevin!

I also got a little china hutch modding done this weekend too. The single door hutch is now a 3-door hutch. As it turned out, the door frames were solid mahogany under that veneer… who would have thought THAT one










Will have to do some stain touch up, to darken up the areas that were previously not seen, and add some magnetic catches. Should make for a good #45 home I think


----------



## Tugboater78

Lots of potential there mos!


----------



## bandit571

Give Mos a year..maybe..and he will need a second such display case….and maybe even one for the #55s ?

Tug: when you toss the fellow overboard, be sure to have a bit of Dueling Banjos playing…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, I heart that potbelly…


----------



## woodcox

I like the horse Kevin.

Mahogany is just a secondary wood in Mos's shop. Said with a pinky out. Do those shelves need reinforcement battens for your small collection? That jointer so sweet. Good get there.

Throw his ass out the little window on the side Tug.


----------



## Mosquito

LOL at dueling out the little window.

Bandit, I don't think I'll be starting a #55 collection anytime soon, those are a bit outside my price range, though I believe there are fewer types of those lol

Woodcox, that was my parents' old china hutch, so the mahogany is a secondary wood in THEIR house  (They replaced it with the one my grandparents had, which is quite a bit nicer). I'm not sure yet on the needing reinforcement for the shelves. There is a strip that runs up the center of the back which also has a shelf peg on it, so we'll see. May have to have a little something from the 2 support posts between the doors to help if it turns out to be an issue.

I'm excited for the jointer, and it's already made a shop decision for me, that being which type of 240v outlet to put in first lol


----------



## terryR

Shop is looking fabulous, Mos.
Great decor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Mos and Fridge.

Sorry Tug, I'd have been fuming too.

Stay safe Andy.

Find the sun Woodcox.

Right on Kev, that's is sweet!

Cherub whispering in her ear Duck:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Smitty (I can't recall what type you have) do you have use of this Craftsman Radial Arm Saw Manual?


----------



## jmartel

I wandered around my property yesterday taking some photos of the flowers in bloom since we had discussed it earlier this week. Most of which I have no idea what they are.

Roses that have grown so tall they have fallen down to the ground…


















The rhododendron tree from before full size


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic shots JAudubon!


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, sorry about your city - I can only imagine how much more real that must make things feel.

Mos, she's a stunner. Awesome man. Looks to me in good shape too. Mine was a boat anchor when I got it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony, Thanks for Thinking of me w/ the manual, but mine is a DeWalt. So now, how you gonna explain to Ben Pascua the book falling into your possession? Poor fella's probably trying to make an adjustment on his saw, looking for the manual to do it, and is finding no joy…


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Todd, it's not in bad shape at all. It was in a cabinet shop and being used until they switched to having the CNC make the cuts for blind dadoes. This one's got carbide knives in it too. A few chips, but cuts fairly smooth still anyway. This machine literally did one thing, make 1/4" deep stop cuts for those blind dadoes. It had written on the bed, fence, and blade guard "DO NOT CHANGE SETTINGS".

Will need to get a mobile base for it, as my normal go-to is only rated to 400lbs and catalogs and such say this setup weighs around 500


----------



## AnthonyReed

My guess is that Ben lost it shooting dice in the alley while he was on a drunken bender; he'll probably never miss it.

Todd do you or any of those hooligans you hang out with want/need it?

... anyone? Bueller?


----------



## ToddJB

I don't, but I do think Auggie has that model - not sure if he would be interested.

If you were eager, it would sell for a few dollars over at OWWM.org under BYOD (but likely not worth much)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm not looking to sell it, just trying to find it a good home.


----------



## chrisstef

The Library of Old Arn


----------



## ToddJB

A digital library does exist.


----------



## ToddJB

Some detailed resto pics of my new 120 year old woodworking vise.






















































































































More to come…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wish there was one Stef, I'd just send it there.

Who does the digitizing Todd? Can I send it to them?

Lots of wear on that old guy. The face of the jaw is very cool. What is the bucket of sand w/calk for?


----------



## chrisstef

Some jedi trick using that sand id bet T. Maybe for getting thread gunk out? Or Todd's now gone full ninja and is doing his own sand castings.


----------



## DLK

NM


----------



## ToddJB

Order of the pics is the key hint to the sand bucket. Cast iron will warp and crack if it cools down too quickly. After the brazing, it's buried in sand to slow the cooling. The other caulking and pale were just to take up some volume in the bucket for full coverage. Then it's pulled out after 6 or so hours (once it's room temp) and ground down.

Tony, the upload would be up to you.

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=222&tab=3


----------



## ToddJB

Additionally, good job to the website - that was the fastest experience I've ever had uploading pics.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd, I thought that bucket was the blast abrasive.


----------



## ToddJB

I wish I had a little sand blasting cabinet, for as much of this crap as I do, it sure would make sense. I just can never justify the space.

My neighbor has the most nicely manicured gutter










And I have dirty windows


----------



## Mosquito

I wouldn't mind a small blasting cabinet either, but I don't have the compressor for it, or space yet (but that can easily be remedied once I finish the shop and get rid of the crap I don't want in there).


----------



## woodcox

Cool fix Todd. I've never seen gutter grass.

Found ma boat. 









And a place to put it.








He wouldn't let me drive his fork lift.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, we have weeds growing in our gutter, too. 
Please don't judge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Todd. Ha! @ gutter grass.

"He wouldn't let me drive his fork lift."- What a jip!


----------



## chrisstef

That's bogus Woody. I'm sure you got the three point entry and exit down pat. I mean what else does it really take to operate a rig like that. Liability schmilability.


----------



## jmartel

New nudi for the nudie lovers in here. From Saturday.



















Sausage Jelly. Reminds me of an old tube transistor










Flounder face.









Sea Pen


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you JSausage.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Is it Thursday?-SOTS thread in the doldrums today?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe just sawing logs?









Or maybe they are all at work?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bandit I need a shipping address so I can send you some stepchildren planes that need a home. A few block planes and an oddball #5 size mutant.


----------



## duckmilk

> Bandit I need a shipping address so I can send you some stepchildren planes that need a home. A few block planes and an oddball #5 size mutant.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


You must have scared him Tony  Thanks for the cherub explanation.

Jdiver, how do you find out all of the names of those, beautiful, creatures? And your photography skills are excellent.

Been planting/replanting shrubs and trees. Helped the neighbor load downed tree limbs on a burn pile yesterday and am sure I got into some poison ivy, but have no irritation from it. It sure looked like a "leaflets three, leave it be" vine to me. I surely hope I am one of the lucky few that it doesn't affect


----------



## bandit571

Oh, I am still around…..


----------



## duckmilk

Good to know


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, you've got 12 minutes to wash the poison ivy resin off your skin. Use soap and water and even a scotchbrite or brush. Hope you don't get it.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

That was yesterday Dan. I'm thinking 1) it wasn't poison ivy or 2) it didn't affect me. Who knows.


----------



## TheFridge

> Yeah, we have weeds growing in our gutter, too.
> Please don t judge.
> 
> - terryR


I may or may not be guilty of said charge on my shop guttering.


----------



## DanKrager

Get your minds out of the gutters!!! My shop had gutters until the snow took them down. Seem to be doing OK without them since drainage is good.

I couldn't think of the antidote plant for poison ivy. In all outdoors books I read, it gets mentioned often that if there is a poison plant growing there is an antidote plant not too far away. Two good examples are stinging nettle and poison ivy. I still don't remember the antidote plant for stinging nettle, but with wife's help remembered that Jewel weed aka "touch me not" is the antidote plant for poison ivy. While you can apply the sap from this plant directly onto the itch for immediate relief, a longer term solution is to make a salve. Cut the succulent plant into pieces and make a dark orange tea. Then mix the tea with parafin and a carrier oil like vegetable oil till a salve like consistency is reached. Lasts a long time, perhaps a year or more. Good for other irritating bites like mosquito bites. Not effective on irritating wives.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

My solution is to take a bath asap and scrub the ish out of every part of my body if I came within a 10' radius of the stuff.


----------



## Tim457

Duck I'm pretty sure I've been exposed to poison ivy numerous times and have never had a reaction. I'm not sure enough I'm immune to check for sure though. Supposedly 80% of people are allergic to it so 20% or 1 in 5 aren't. That means most people are, but still certainly a lot of people aren't. There is a type of soap that helps more than regular soap but I can't recall because I've never needed it. The trick apparently is to wash it off before the oil bonds to the skin. Oh wait, Dan basically just said that.


----------



## jmartel

> Jdiver, how do you find out all of the names of those, beautiful, creatures? And your photography skills are excellent.
> 
> - duckmilk


You slowly learn them from diving a lot. Generally if it's something I don't know then i'll google image search for something that looks like it, then go to the page and see if it explains. I don't know the scientific names for most of these, which is an easier way to tell. A lot of the nudibranchs for instance have several different "common" names.

That or some of the facebook groups I belong to someone (usually a marine biologist) will give the scientific name when you post it up. If you want a ton of amazing underwater photos look for the group "Wetpixel Underwater Photography" or "Underwater Macro Photographers" on there. Way better stuff than I'm putting out, and there's thousands of people around the globe in there so it's a constant stream of new great photos.

I'm working on getting better. So the compliments are appreciated. I've got a photo workshop that I'm doing in Mexico in September. Remember when I said I wanted to do the cage diving with great whites? Found a 50% off sale so I booked that immediately.


----------



## chrisstef

Bigger cajones than me J. Ball Zach. However … im not sure a discount is what im lookin for when diving with man eating underwater creatures. Like .. why the fire sale? Ya heard.

Tried sharpening gouges for the first time. Gonna be a new skill to learn.

My brother used to get poison ivy between his toes. It appeared to be not much fun.


----------



## DanKrager

JSharkbait, the reason that underwater swim with the great whites is so cheap is that you don't get the cage. They're expensive, you know, plus the boat and crew to keep it near the surface…. I particularly want to see the selfie when the great white hits the cage the first time….  How can you tell if you wet yourself?

It'll be fun to see the pictures! Good luck! Don't kid yourself, you take good pictures!

DanK


----------



## jmartel

> How can you tell if you wet yourself?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Trick question. You pee in a wetsuit regardless if you are scared or not.

If it was allowed I'd probably go out of the cage. I know some of the cages have a "balcony" area that you could climb onto. Not sure if you are allowed to any more though. Should be fun to play with some 12-18ft great whites up close and personal. Sometimes they like to test the cage to see if you make an easy snack.

Surface cages are unlimited time, deep cages are 3x a day. Current record is 31.5 hrs in the water over the 3 days. I plan to attempt to get a full 24 hrs in.

See photo here
http://www.guadalupegreatwhitesharks.com/imgs/sharkcage.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/2f/f7/df/2ff7df2971ac4979e4fec556bdb44ce8.jpg

Duck, I'll do my best to get a selfie for you.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef. How long were you able go just stropping?


----------



## duckmilk

You pee in a wetsuit regardless if you are scared or not. 
Doesn't that attract the sharks even more? ;-)
Looking forward to the selfie.


----------



## ToddJB

Silver, White, or Gold?


----------



## jmartel

Gold.


----------



## chrisstef

Also gold.

Fridge - quite a while. I dinged the corners of 2 gouges and i was able to get them out only going with a 4000g water stone. Back to sharp on an 8000. The flexcut slipstrop and yellow compound should keep ya sharp for a good bit. That stuff cuts a bit more thsn the green imo.


----------



## Redoak49

When I learned to dive, I asked about peeing in your wet suit. My instructor told me that there are those who do and those who lie about it.

Learning to scuba dive was one of the most interesting things I have ever done. It was such thorough training and practicing everything that can go wrong. My son is a cave diver with several hundred dives….I could never do that.


----------



## ShaneA

I vote Black, with Silver in 2nd place.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I vote black or silver as well. Gold if you like wearing a grill as you work wood.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't mind any of them, so I'm no help lol


----------



## Mosquito

Opened up the base of the jointer last night and vacuumed up the saw dust and spider webs. I don't see a motor tag anywhere though. More curious than anything. According to catalogs it should be a 1HP, I was just curious to see amperage. It's got a 20A 240v plug on it, but it certainly shouldn't be THAT high, on 240v. I would guess closer to 8-9 amps.



















Also, I think I'll be buying a new belt lol


----------



## terryR

Cave diver? Really? Crazy stuff!!!

It's easy to tell when you pee in your wetsuit, that wonderful warm feeling slowly spreads and pleases the freezing body parts. Of course, the only time I've ever worn a wetsuit is during a long, cold, wet caving trip. Probably fun to swim in a wetsuit? Sucks to crawl and climb in one.


----------



## ShaneA

Really Mos? the belt seems legit to me!


----------



## Mosquito

It's the old school segmented belt  It still works, we ran it before I bought it, but when I took that cover off "Ah, well, hmm" lol


----------



## jmartel

> Learning to scuba dive was one of the most interesting things I have ever done. It was such thorough training and practicing everything that can go wrong. My son is a cave diver with several hundred dives….I could never do that.
> 
> - Redoak49


I don't have a lot of self-preservation instinct. Generally if there's a pretty good chance I won't die doing something, I'm up for it. But eff cave diving. No thank you.

I want to get tec certified to go deeper and do some wreck diving, but that's exponentially more expensive and time consuming.


----------



## Brit

Dock leaves are the cure for nettle stings.

Carry on.


----------



## ToddJB

I feel the gold, and mostly because there is one additional piece of info that isn't represented in the picture - the dogs are brass.

Mos, I have the same motor in mine.










Oh, and black wasn't and isn't an option - it's "Oil Rubbed Bronze"


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome, thanks Todd. Where was the tag on yours? Looks like right on the main housing. Interesting that mine doesn't have one lol Looks like 7.8 Amps so I was pretty close on my guess.


----------



## DanKrager

Thank you, Brit! I think we call the plant "sour dock" here. Same thing?

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Yep










I'd bet money there are two drive screw holes from where the tag was originally attached.

Edit - Mine has a double pulley - wonder which was original. That is far and away my favorite sounding motor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Oh, and black wasn't and isn't an option - it's "Oil Rubbed Bronze"" - You trick-question-giving-bastage!


----------



## ToddJB

No trickery. I gave Silver, White, and Gold as the options. Shane deviated from the options, and you followed - like a sheep


----------



## Brit

yes Dan, same thing.


----------



## JayT

jmart, I saw this post and wondered if you had joined up with BARN.


----------



## ShaneA

"oil rubbed bronze"? you sound like that hipster B Yo now. What is the world coming to?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I didn't follow, I colluded or conspired. Sheep don't willfully deviate from the path unless Fridge is near.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL ^

Well played!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Duck I m pretty sure I ve been exposed to poison ivy numerous times and have never had a reaction. I m not sure enough I m immune to check for sure though. Supposedly 80% of people are allergic to it so 20% or 1 in 5 aren t. That means most people are, but still certainly a lot of people aren t. There is a type of soap that helps more than regular soap but I can t recall because I ve never needed it. The trick apparently is to wash it off before the oil bonds to the skin. Oh wait, Dan basically just said that.
> 
> - Tim


Used to be extremely allergic(most of my school pics have me covered in itchy bumps) now i can go dance naked in a patch and it never bothers me…

Used to use lye soap to stop the itching, wet the bar and rub over affected area. antibacterial soap to clean with after exposure.


----------



## Tugboater78

We sitting right above Cincinnati, ahoves into the bank. Cant move because The Donald is in town making an incoherant speech i think, they have thw river shut down.

Thia time tomorrow i ahould be sitting at the house, sippin on gin and juice…

Cotton candy, sweet and low, let me see your tootsie roll..


----------



## jmartel

> jmart, I saw this post and wondered if you had joined up with BARN.
> 
> - JayT


I hadn't heard about that before. Interesting. Might have to check it out. $400/year doesn't seem unreasonable. I would want it more for the non-woodworking stuff primarily though.


----------



## terryR

Small infill plane made from 1.25" extruded brass channel, about 4.5" long. Infill is Castello wood (yellow) but looked horrible with the gaps, and my attempt to hide them with epoxy. So, I dyed the wood with black leather dye. Power tools used heavily on this one.



















maks the best shavings of any I've made!


----------



## ShaneA

Dang! Terry very nice


----------



## chrisstef

I mean holy sh!t Terry. Youre gettin nice. Ya cave dwelling freak.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Terry!


----------



## TheFridge

Terry. We need to work out a trade or something. I use a #1 size plane all the time. I need one in my life… you must complete me…

I'm really half kidding half serious terry  I don't mean to pressure you but damn I'm jealous. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if you wanted to keep all of your precious'.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, girls.

Fridge, yes to working out some kinda deal. I plan to make more infills.

One piece of that channel left if anyone wants to have a try with it.

Peening of DT's 75% done here,


----------



## TheFridge

Hell yeah.

Steel sole?


----------



## terryR

dude, 3/16" O1 steel.
does peen, but ain't easy.
I expect a few small gaps.


----------



## jmartel

Any reasoning for O1 instead of mild steel?


----------



## terryR

That's what I had in stock. Have seen others use it, but will order something softer in my next purchase.


----------



## JayT

Can't speak for Terry, but I use O1 because you can get it in precision ground. The time savings of starting with flat and square metal stock far outweighs any negatives, IMHO. O1 in the annealed state is actually fairly easy to work, you just have to make sure to not heat it up too much so that it starts to work harden.


----------



## ToddJB

Stunning Terry.

Wish I had the dollar bills sitting around…

https://denver.craigslist.org/tls/6166939327.html


----------



## JayT

Todd, I wish I had the space and electrical. There's been several listed in this area for around $1500 recently. I had to settle for a little cousin, which is supposed to be delivered next week.


----------



## ToddJB

You get a benchtop grizzly?


----------



## JayT

LMS 3990


----------



## ToddJB

Cool. Hadn't seen that one. Looks great.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently big orange only has the flat trim we wanted in the bathroom in MDF. It is already painted and will be caulked, but water + MDF doesn't really mix. Unfortunately it looks like I'm making it myself and have to pick up a bunch of wood.


----------



## ToddJB

Do your hardwood shops have primed pine? That's where I got our trim.


----------



## jmartel

No I don't believe so. I plan on getting some poplar. They sell 3/4" and 1/2" pre-surfaced. Not sure about 1/4" though. So I may have to bust out the planer for some thinner stuff.

The bathroom is primed and will be painted tonight. Time to start wall/shower tile. Hoping to have trim up this weekend and can install fixtures next week. Then it can go into service and I'll have a normal sized shower again. Current one is a "space saver" corner shower that barely has enough room to turn around in.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah, this was the stuff we got and I was pleased with it.

https://windsorone.com/products/


----------



## ToddJB

Working on the 35* invert


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Spud intensity; he's focused.


----------



## ToddJB

Less intense.


----------



## chrisstef

Addie's gotten about as far as I would have. Except while shes holding on I would have let go and taken a nap on that cushy padding I see.


----------



## JayT

Todd, you need to get that girl signed up for swimming. Looks like she's ready to start an Olympic backstroke race.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Jay, I might actually head over to the BARN this Sunday and wander around during their open house. I'll see if I can grab some photos. I'm actually in contact with a few people there about potentially teaching an Inlay/Veneering class. Figured I might be able to trade that to get in some metal working classes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hello to the great northwest lurkers on this thread. Been in Tacoma WA since WED, out tomorrow AM.


----------



## chrisstef

And how long ya been at the bar? ^


----------



## jmartel

What brings you up this way, Smitty? I don't know much about Tacoma since I've never stopped there, but did you get the chance to check out the car museum? Right off of I-5.

https://www.americascarmuseum.org


----------



## JayT

The website on BARN sure looks interesting. The yearly fee would totally be worth it just to have access to the metal shop. Add in some of the tools in the woodshop, like the 36in bandsaw, wide belt sander and 25in planer that could be helpful on some projects and the fees start to look downright cheap. Hopefully you can grab some pics.


----------



## TheFridge

About to finish wiring a rock climbing place in Baton Rouge. My guys are taking forever.


----------



## jmartel

Quiet round these parts today…

If the dimensions in the shop construction contract I just got this week are accurate, my space will have increased to 925 sqft from my originally planned 768. I think I can live with that. Gives me almost a 1:1 ratio of shop/garage/storage room space compared with the house.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice. The origional part of my house and my garage are exactly the same size. Somewhere along the way someone enclosed the front porch and added a bigger kitchen that screwed up the 1:1 ratio


----------



## Slyy

10 years of marriage my friends!

Taking some time away from the homestead with the missus, mostly drinking beer








She's suggested we go hang at the "gay cowboy bar" tonight. I've vetoed that idea, so expensive steakhouse it is.
In Dallas right now so in your home state Duck!
Got me a JDiver pic though


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats to you and the missus jake! You do know that your wife chose to get married on june 9 because its my birthday dont ya?

And def get a drink at the brokeback bar. Ill guarentee itll be the most interesting thing ya done all night. Anniversary coitus included.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey JakeRookie and Mrs. JakeRookie, congratulations on your tenth. Check out the bar, you might get some new ideas!

Hippo Birdie to Ewe too Stef, you break forty yet?

Grandson for a whole week. How can something so small have that much energy? I'm beat though we did get some great shop time in. Made a treasure box, a magic wand, and sawdust and shavings. Threw rocks in the river. Watched Captain Underpants ( i didn't get it). Headed to Mt Desert Island next week for ten days.


----------



## CL810

Cards and Phillies


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats on the anniversary Jake. My wife and I know a few gay cowboys. Don't fear them, your wife will take care of you ;-P

And happy BD to you Stef. BTW, today is also the BD for one of my best friends. He turned 89 today, just got off the phone with him.

Been dealing with this for 2 days now. Got stung Sunday by a red wasp on the left hand. Yesterday, it was swollen and sore, but went to work anyway. Last night, couldn't sleep much for the pain and swelling that extended almost to my armpit. Giving it a lot of veterinary shotgun therapy (cold therapy both external and internal - along with steroid topical cream, benadril and ibuprophin) and it is some better today, skipped work though. Just happy I was able to get the wedding ring off.

Didn't have the cojones to give myself a shot in the butt with dexamethasone.


----------



## Slyy

Crotch grabbing free of charge.

Got a "free upgrade" at the hotel since it's the anniversary. No clue who Mr. and Mrs. Tatum are but happy to share their chocolate strawberries and champagne all the same!









And if anyone asks: My last name is tatum!









OJ glove worthy hand there Duck, for sure!!! Hate bee/wasp stings! Bonus all around for getting that ring off, mine never comes off when I need it to.


----------



## duckmilk

Made a treasure box, a magic wand, and sawdust and shavings. Threw rocks in the river. Watched Captain Underpants ( i didn't get it).

Sounds like a good time Kev. You've gotta walk around in your underpants in public to understand the movie.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, for some unknown reason I think walking around in my underpants in public would result in morals charges and jail time!


----------



## duckmilk

SpongeBob does it. Don't these cartoons teach young kids anything anymore?


----------



## theoldfart

"Don't these cartoons teach young kids anything anymore"

Duck, I'm not sure what they teach but it seems to me to be lacking in both substance and value.


----------



## bandit571

Have a funeral to go to tomorrow…my 94 yr old Aunt Anne. Will get to see a few relatives, as it seems the only time the Newmans get together is either a wedding, or a Funeral…...Been too many of the later….


----------



## duckmilk

So sorry Bandit :-(


----------



## chrisstef

OF - still shy of 40 but creepin in on it. 37 today. Kids are crazy man. The energy supply is endless. They really shouldnt be blowing it all at such a young age. Save some of that up.

Looks like a great night for a game andy.

Duck, duck, DAMN! Youre all puff daddy.

Poppin bub in the telly. Do yo thang jake.

Visual of fart in droopy tighty whitys. Ew.

94 is a heck of a run. Travel well aunt Anne.


----------



## theoldfart

"Visual of fart in droopy tighty whitys. Ew."

See what I mean? Leaves a bad taste in your eyes

Edit. 37 huh? My son is ten years older than you. God am I feelin' old.


----------



## chrisstef

Wrapping these up for N's teachers.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, that is legit. Did he ever get to his happy place with leaving for school?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, thank you for breaking the losing streak!


----------



## Slyy

Found out what Santa does in his off time…..

Also had the best GD steak I've ever had. Buffalo filet. Fan-fuggin-tastic.


----------



## ToddJB

Happy Birthday Demo

Congrats Jake

When life gives you lemons you paint that ******************** gold


----------



## Slyy

Word Toddles!

Man, we are bar hopping at places filled with 20-somethings that charge $15 for well drinks. I feel old and poor.


----------



## terryR

I like the gold.

Silver and gold here,










well, really brass and steel. 
Most of my gaps are on the base.
Time for some Ebony!


----------



## woodcox

Nice carving and gesture stef. Happy b-day, mang!

That looks really good, toddjb!

Killer work, Terry! That looks like fun.

[email protected] st. nick. Congrats with the ten year sly! We cooked bison burgers pretty regular for a while. I don't remember steaks though. Want some now.

We're just getting home now from florideah. Bad weather soured half of the trip. On wed, ft Myers beach broke a forty y/o record for nearly three inches of rain in a day. Sanibel had like a foot of it in three days. We took the rental car swimming during the brunt of it looking for food. The island blvd was submerged for miles.









Thursday and Friday cleared up nicely though.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Shane. He did find his happy place with leaving for school. I think being able to play outside while waiting for the bus did the trick. No time to think about it, just hop on the bus and haul ass.

Steak looks buttery soft jake. $15 wells? Whoa.

Vice lookin killer toddskins.

Sorry ya got washed out there Woody.


----------



## TheFridge

Some great stuff goin on.


----------



## CL810

Anytime Smitty!


----------



## bandit571

Graveside services are done. Virginnia Anne Newman Turner.

Informal aort of thing…no suits. All three sons got up and gave a speech….and "ratted" each other out….we are all getting old. Youngest of the three is my age.

Will be missed.

Way too hot outside to do any "Honey-do" stuff….might hide in here all day.


----------



## jmartel

Terry, I'll send my address later. I expect that infill in the next 2 weeks, k?


----------



## TheFridge

> Terry, I ll send my address later. I expect that infill in the next 2 weeks, k?
> 
> - jmartel


Don't worry about him. He's trying to rush you and stuff.

You have 3 weeks now.


----------



## terryR

2-3 weeks is no problem, I'm just waiting for your deposit to clear.
Pine was what you wanted for the infill, right?


----------



## TheFridge

Not terry, distressed pallet wood


----------



## terryR

I was just planning to spray paint it black, so is the pallet wood type an issue? poplar OK?


----------



## TheFridge

I'll have to ask the wife and make sure she's ok with it but I think it's doable


----------



## bandit571

State of the shop: UPDATE!
Took a few trips..









But all the shavings have been cleaned out…









Three trips with a 33 gal. roll around trash can. Now being used as a compost pile in the garden bed. maybe a bag or two of topsoil on top…later?


----------



## Brit

Had a productive day today. I put handles on all those files I bought recently, sharpened two rip saws and one crosscut saw, two backsaws (one rip and one crosscut) and commissioned two of six Ashley Iles Mk2 chisels that I purchased recently.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats gettin it done Andy.

Lil buddy came home with a fever Friday and just cant shake it. Topped out at almost 103 Friday night. Dude is man down.

Youre gonna grow tubafores bandit.


----------



## jmartel

Well I went over to the BARN that JayT let me know about. Basically, the story is that there was a group of "artisans" on the island that I live on that got together and decided to open a giant makerspace. Built a 25,000sqft facility that has a commercial kitchen, sewing studio, jewelry making studio, machine shop, sheet metal shop, welding shop, glass shop, woodworking shop, printing shop, 3d printers/laser cutters/cnc area, writing area, broadcasting area, etc. It's pretty awesome to wander around. Not everything is completed yet, but I think my monthly bills just got larger by the membership fee.

Metal shop

















Basket making/Looms









Printing Press









And what everyone here is interested in, the woodworking/small boat building shop

























37" wide belt sander, I believe there was a 24" planer as well, shapers, 36" bandsaw, I believe at least a 12" jointer, a jointer/planer, line boring machine, edge sanders, 6 or 7 lathes, and a dedicated hand tool room with work benches that are outfitted with Benchcrafted hardware (benches weren't in yet).

I think my wife will be seeing a lot less of me.

Oh, and for Todd, I spotted a nice machinist's chest in the machining room.


----------



## JayT

Pretty sweet set-up there, jmart. Even with your own shop, having access to that kind of machinery when needed should open up a whole lot of opportunities.


----------



## TheFridge

Spurt.

Just installed a super expensive DRO. Also figured out how to take slack out of the quill on a porter cable 15" drill press.










And what happens when it's 8pm on a Sunday, 85 degrees outside, and the condenser fan goes out. Roll around fan to the rescue.










I had some Jedi mind ******************** goin on today.


----------



## DanKrager

You found the floor, Bandit! That's a lot of hand shavings.

Some scraps of gypsum (aka wall board, sheet rock) or some garden lime (calcium carbonate) and about 10# of the most potent fertilizer you can find will make you some very fine soil. Just adding some potting soil won't do the best. If you grow a lot of tomatoes, then substitute dolomite for the lime because it has magnesium.

I annually compost about 60 cubic yards of leaves and sawdust. Takes a full season to make the cut to the garden dressing. I stir it about twice in the year.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Holy cow, Jlucky. Is it a substantial monthly fee?

That machinist box looks homemade. Hardware isn't anything I've ever seen, and it isn't quarter sawn. They did a great job.


----------



## jmartel

$35/month. So, quite cheap for what you get. Classes cost extra, of course, but you don't have to pay anything for open shop time.


----------



## TheFridge

Sign me up J.

A/C made it through the night. Yessss.


----------



## Mosquito

nice quick fix Fridge lol

$35 a month for that is an awesome price! We have a few maker spaces around here, but for full access (unlimited hours), it's not cheap at all. There's a woodworking specific one that ends up at almost $300/month if you want the unlimited hours membership… ouch.

And we were with out power yesterday from about 8:30am until about 7:00pm. Thankfully it wasn't too warm, so it stayed around 70° in the house. At around 4:00 when they said the new estimate to restore power was 11:15pm we bailed. Grabbed the perishables we cared about out of the freezer and ditched to a friends house lol Luckily we didn't have much, since we hadn't gone shopping yet and the weekend was busy. Ended up getting power back earlier than that, but oh well.

Some crazy storms rolled through. Here's some pictures of a few miles North of where I'm at (None are mine). They got about 10" of hail… And downed trees/large branches all over. Was quite the storm that rolled through.


----------



## terryR

Jelly of the community shop, $35 per month? My check is in the mail!

Fridge, you using the drill press as a mill? Is the chuck a morse taper?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats insane Mos.

Wow jmart. Thats a friggin homerun of a deal at $35 a month. Youd spend more on coffee.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, typical Chinese Jt33 to mt2 I believe. No not really. I gave up on anything but the lightest milling on brass. Chuck and spindle kept dropping out because it has way too much backlash in the setup. I use a router bit on the highest speed to fix a tote every now and again. Works swell for that. I mainly need it for drilling repeatable holes. It would work super well if the axis were 90 to each other but you work with what you got. The story of my life.


----------



## JayT

Fridge, couldn't you just use a cross slide vise to get your 90 degree axes?

That's one heck of a hail storm, Mos. Green sky is always a bad sign. Doesn't look like anything was too big, but a lot of accumulation. Most I've seen was about 3in of accumulation of pea size hail.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang. $35 a month is insanely good, especially if you get access to all tools.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, even if it was $35/month per space to work in, it would potentially still be worth it. You have to pay for the safety classes and I'm sure some tools require special classes as well, but even then it's still worth it.

Got about 1/3 of the shower tiled last night. Should hopefully finish it off tonight. Unfortunately the drain hose for the washer popped out of the drain yesterday and got water all over the brand new floor. Looks like only a small spot of drywall got a bit soft, and it will get covered with trim so it's not a big deal. Still hoping to have the bathroom functional after this upcoming weekend, but it's looking iffy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

$35/ month sounds like a great deal for all that you get, if there was a facility near me with that kind of equipment, I'd sign up immediately! How do they handle the cost of the consumables? I think I could get $35/month out of the wide belt sander alone.

Mos, that's crazy whether, the street crews would love it around here, another reason to tailgate more salt onto the roads!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Jake.

Happy birthday Stef! Well done on the carving!

Holy sh!t Duck, hope you are feeling better. Red wasp huh? Guessing that is different than a typical paper wasp type.

Good times Kev!

Sorry Bandit.

It came out great Todd.

Beautiful crab. Glad your got some good weather Woodcox.

LOLOLO! @ the Fridge fan fix.

That looks so ominous Mos.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Go Penguins Stanley Cup Champs again

Steph my grandson came home Friday and had a 103 temp also-bad ass bug for the kids I guess

Jlucky-way to go nice find on the shop for so little a month-usually pay for shop time also NICE DEAL

Bandit-nice pile of shavings-

hot one here in Ohio again-into the 90's

Can the CAVS win 4 straight - long odds on that one for sure


----------



## TheFridge

Jay, that is a crosslide. For example, I was drilling holes 3" apart in the center of some 1/4" stock and when I move it to the second hole it's a couple thou off center. I haven't indicated anything thing to see how much but I'll get to it eventually. Probably fix it by tapering the fixed jaw.

Tony, I'm glad you like  I can make stuff happen sometimes.

Mos. If I saw that I'd run.


----------



## chrisstef

If the cavs can get in Draymonds head again they've got a slight chance but I just dont see it. I dont know why they didn't go after him earlier. The guys a hot head and hes the glue of that team. Someone needed to go Bill Lambier on him in game 1.


----------



## jmartel

New shop contract is signed. Maybe I'll have a shell by winter time? Exciting times. I'll have to do the exterior painting, so I'll probably buy a sprayer before it's done. Single garage door, 25×37x10', 6x 4×5' windows. Seems like plenty of space, but I'm sure I'll fill it up within 6 months.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome man. Congrats!


----------



## jmartel

No subaru pulling down the old shed though, which is mildly disappointing. Maybe I'll try and yank down a corner before the guy shows up.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Jmanpalace. Shop's gonna need a name now.


----------



## Mosquito

lol "What happened here man?" - I got excited…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha!

Congratulations JLockedIn


----------



## TheFridge

Jputsthelotiononitsskin


----------



## 489tad

JFridgewins.


----------



## jmartel

Jgetsthehoseagain?


----------



## TheFridge

Jgetsthefridgeagain…

Yes.

Again.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like Texas to me Mos.

Jwinstwice nice find on the community shop and congrats on your own build. That is a lot of space. You will probably spend more on your shop electric bill than that $35.

Fridge is on a roll

All this sports talk, I got nothin'...except TCU goes to the college world series


----------



## TheFridge

And LSU


----------



## jmartel

JTile.










2/3 shower walls done minus the niche, and I have to do the walls behind the toilet and laundry as well. Then trim and installing fixtures. Doubtful I'll finish this weekend like jwife wanted. Oh well. And she apparently decided that she doesn't like the paint color she picked out now that it's on the walls. Go figure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice progress JTwoThirds, it looks good. Sorry about the paint issue with Mrs. JFickle.


----------



## theoldfart

JTint, you could suggest the official LJ color ….....terracotta!


----------



## TheFridge

JBobRoss, when she says she wants a different color you hand her the brush and say "go get em tiger."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> JTint, you could suggest the official LJ color ….....terracotta!
> 
> - theoldfart


It's *pumpkin,* Kevin. And BYo would admit that if he were reading this. ;-)


----------



## jmartel

> JBobRoss, when she says she wants a different color you hand her the brush and say "go get em tiger."
> 
> - TheFridge


Way ahead of you there. Made her go out to SW to get the paint as well. I held up my end of the contract and got it painted with the color she picked originally.


----------



## theoldfart

I stand corrected. So it's Pump-Kin not Terra-Kotta.


----------



## ToddJB

You're doing great, man. I'm sure it feels like it is moving slowly, but from my seat it feels like you're plowing through.


----------



## jmartel

You should tell that to my wife. I don't know where she got the idea from, but she apparently thought I could do the entire bathroom and replumb the house in the 2 months between closing on the house and moving in. Neglecting to account for having electricians coming in, going on vacation, moving, being sick, winter, etc. She wasn't happy when I laughed in response. At least now I think she understands the amount of work it takes.

I appreciate it. It's getting there. Just trudging my way through. I still have unrealistic time estimates on how long something will take. I figured I'd be done with tiling this past weekend.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bathroom reno projects truly are time sucks, and trudging is about all you can do in my experience. Especially when the real trades need to be involved (plumber, electrician). Everyone is busy, and on their own timelines (not necessarily yours). But, as they say, it'll be great when it's finished!


----------



## ToddJB

By basement took 3 years from my life when we moved in - you're blazing through it.


----------



## ShaneA

Heck, a couple more tiles on the wall and you will be approaching the 80% mark. That is when I typically quit. I used to be a 90%er…now I have regressed even more.


----------



## jmartel

> By basement took 3 years from my life when we moved in - you re blazing through it.
> 
> - ToddJB


Her/my new goal is to get both bathrooms done before Christmas. 1 year of being in the house, basically. Second one should theoretically go faster.

Only thing I've hired out so far was moving the sub-panel and now the new shop. I want it to stay that way since I don't want to pay a professional's labor cost.


----------



## jmartel

> Heck, a couple more tiles on the wall and you will be approaching the 80% mark. That is when I typically quit. I used to be a 90%er…now I have regressed even more.
> 
> - ShaneA


I think it will slow down some once I get fixtures in and working. I don't think I've shared photos of the one working bathroom here. It's tiny. Less than half the size of the one I'm working on.


----------



## terryR

Progress looks fine, JHurried.

Who knew Brazilian Ebony was orange on the inside? Seems to darken to black very quickly, though.










iron heat treated and in the oven now…


----------



## Brit

Terry - You are knocking these out the park brother. I hope you are signing them.

Jonebog - I also think you're working at the right pace. My wife always likes to wind me up with quips like "It's a good job you don't make your living doing this or you'd starve" but my reply is always the same: "You can't rush quality."


----------



## AnthonyReed

" I hope you are signing them." - Good point; sign um.


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## TheFridge




----------



## jmartel

Throne room progress today. New paint and about 5' of tile done before I ran out of thinset and called it a night. Apparently the paint was "too blue" so she decided on a more grey-blue. Go figure.










Phone's white balance was messed up for some reason. It's not this yellow in person.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Digging it JTile!


----------



## Mosquito

this popped up on the local craigslist










7' long, 3' wide, 4' tall. $1,800, though.


----------



## JayT

Mos, that is overpriced, but cool as all get out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Fascinating. (Too) expensive, but fascinating.


----------



## ShaneA

Glad I wasn't the only one thinking it was steep. Seems more like hipster decoration than function…


----------



## Mosquito

agree on the price for sure. It's pretty cool though


----------



## chrisstef

Pssh, fridge could build that lathe out of an old bicycle, some wire reels and job site dunnage.

Man bun = millennial mullet


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Man bun = millennial mullet" - So very continental too. Todd loves his and JJealous wants to stroke it.


----------



## bandit571

Man Bun = Handle…..


----------



## DLK

Mos is that gizmo on the far right a "scroll saw" ?


----------



## Mosquito

That's what I was thinking too Combo, or at least part of it (missing upper arm perhaps)


----------



## DLK

Thanks for the end photo. It is clear now how it might work. When I make one I may add that addition.


----------



## Mosquito

For posterity, here's the other photos from the listing


----------



## DLK

You should ask if you can come and have a closer look and document it with lots of photos and measurements.
(in your copious amount of spare time. LOL)


----------



## Mosquito

If I find myself with too much time in the near future (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA) maybe I'll see if I could. It's also about 45 minutes away, which isn't horrible. The trick is finding time where I've got 3 hours unaccounted for lol


----------



## ToddJB

man bun haters = those who suffer from male pattern baldness


----------



## bandit571

Too much rain last night…









Used to be a Gazebo. Gutter was overwhelmed, and a waterfall from there did the damage. At least there wasn't any hail last night


----------



## Mosquito

Ouch, I wish that would happen to our gazeebo, but it's a bit more sturdy than that one lol (it's wood framed, walled in, and shingled roof). We hate it, want it gone, just hasn't been high enough up the priority list yet.


----------



## duckmilk

> this popped up on the local craigslist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 long, 3 wide, 4 tall. $1,800, though.
> 
> - Mosquito


Looks like a scroll saw attachment on the right. You could build that.
Edit: It is held in with a wedge and is removable, so you can slide the lathe out of the way and put the scroll saw in place for use.

Question for Jmasterbathroom, when you grouted the tile where it met the tub, did you use a silicone caulk as a finish where the tile meets the tub? The reason I'm asking is 3.5 years ago we had a tile shower put in and they put silicone in the bottom grout line where it meets the shower floor. After several cleanings, the silicone is coming loose, basically falling out. Trying to decide whether to re-silicone it (after removal of the old stuff) or just grout it. Any ideas - anyone?


----------



## ShaneA

Any plane change should use caulk, or silicone. True silicone will perform better and longer than caulk. Some mfgs have color matched silicone, all should have color matched caulk.


----------



## jmartel

Duck, haven't gotten to that part yet. Still haven't even grouted yet. I've got one more wall on the shower to finish before I do that stuff.


----------



## duckmilk

Maybe the products we have been using to clean the floor and walls has caused the silicone to come loose. TileX and Scrubbing Bubbles. The floor gets slippery after a while. 
Anyway, I'm not worried about any leak damage as the shower floor pan extends up above. Just annoying and I didn't know whether to replace it with silicone or pack more grout in there.

Thanks Shane, and good info for you Jmart.


----------



## chrisstef

Grout it, tool it a lil deep, caulk over the top. Best of both worlds.

Thinkin bout doin some cornhole boards. Got an idea using t-track to make the rear legs adjustable in height for sloping ground. Poplar? Depot pine? Wenge?


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Stef, I think it is already grouted deep, but the sillycone is coming out now.

Sloping ground just makes the game more interesting, just make them change sides occasionally. T-track is gonna be fussy to set them up. Do you have an inclinometer?


----------



## Mosquito

Finally got around to hanging the spoils from the last MWTCA meet in the kitchenette shop


----------



## woodcox

Now you divulge to put my caulk on top after I've been toolin deep!

I can see t-track working to levelamathing with some star spinamathings. Any WR cedar up there?

Our new lube tech at work is an honest to gawd sumo fatbastage doppelgänger. Man bun included.

Ed. You made the frames mos?


----------



## Mosquito

Nope, came with the frames. They look like they were made with a #55, especially given that one spot has what looks like a stop-start mark, and other areas look like it wasn't perfectly lined up. It's a cutter I recognize, and actually have sharp in my own set lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good looking out Shane. Thank you.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill have to check in on WRC woody. Good thought.

Heres my thought on the legs










Whole legs can slide independently for about 10-12" essentially being able to raise one corner of the board. Ill slap a bubble level on the rear rail for ease of operation.

(Darkened spot being the t track).


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone else have this thread disappear from their watch list?


----------



## AnthonyReed

As to the type of wood Stef, why not cheap pine and paint if you want to sexy them up? T track / bubble level sounds like a good plan.

Todd is prideful of his flowing locks and has a tinge of melancholy stemming from the absence of his puka necklaces.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not I. Maybe you clicked the "unwatch" button on accident?


----------



## bandit571

Spam?


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm, it shows on my desktop but I'm not seeing it on my phone. Whatev's.

Yea I think low cost is the way to go T. Maybe poplar for paintability.

WRC coming in might pricey at $7/bf. Yowzas. I can get knotty eastern white and aromatic a whole bunch cheaper.


----------



## jmartel

$7/bdft for cedar? Damn. At that price I'd go with something fancy.


----------



## JayT

Stef, how much WRC do you need? I have a whole box full of short lengths of 3-4in wide stock that you can have as much as you want. I got it ridiculously cheap and have more than gotten my money's worth out of it. Now I need the space more than the wood. Can probably get 6-8 bd ft of 3in x 2ft long sticks in a large board game flat rate box.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm looking at 32' worth JayT. I'll need 4 - 4'ers, 8 - 2'ers. Offer is much appreciated but I can get poplar for the project for like $35. I always want to take it to another level when I really don't need to. In the end a paint finish is probably going to be the most durable. No sense in wasting a bunch of loot cakes on nice timber. However, when I do need some WRC youll get a message for sure.

Relooked at my lumber suppliers pricing …. vertical grian western red cedar - $10/bf!! Must be a plane ticket added on!


----------



## jmartel

Who do you use, Stef? I used to go to Parkerville in Manchester, but it looks like their prices aren't any better now than here out west.

You could use white oak. Heavy, but very good moisture resistance and a lot cheaper.


----------



## ToddJB

Minus being mounted and the handle the Toles is donesville.

More photos dumped.

Making new dogs.


















































































Flattening jaws and filling sins.





































In a drawer full of round head rivet pins, not one was the right size, but I did have a big ass nail that was the right size.




























And done - for now


----------



## jmartel

That looks great, Todd. What lifts the dogs up and holds them in place?


----------



## Mosquito

nice work Todd, that looks awesome


----------



## ToddJB

Springs go in the holes you see drilled in the bottom. Then set screws hold them down when not in use.


----------



## Tim457

Stef, what about having each leg be two pieces and have them slide by each other to make them longer or shorter? Still can use star knobs, but that way the leg to table joint can be more substantial and even have a corner brace.

Todd, excellent work, looks great. The chumps that said anything but gold were wrong.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You did a wonderful job of that vise Todd; it looks fantastic.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh yeah, well done. Black would have been better tho…just sayin' lol


----------



## chrisstef

Parkerville is my go to spot as well Jmart. From time to time ill go up to CWG in Enfield or Downes & Reeder in Milford. Depends on where my work travels take me.

I ended up with borg pine. I found a freshly opened lot of pine and grabbed 6 of em out of the middle. For $50 in materials we'll see how this plan works out.

Tim - I hear what youre saying an I was thinking about the leg to table joint myself. I'm gonna do some mock ups and see how it goes. I just don't want to bring the leg too far inboard of the edge. I doubt another 3/4" will make a difference though.

That vice came out gangster todd. OG.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... another fix would be to stop playing the hippy crap and make a horseshoe pit like a normal man.


----------



## chrisstef

I believe it was a horsehoe pit that did me in at a young age. I must have been between 6 and 8 years old when my friend and I were playing in the backyard. Pops had the old horseshoe set out for the family party the weekend before. My buddy grabbed the shoe and gave it a good huck. It was probably mid point in the air and I decided I could run underneath it. Bad choice young Stef. Wham-o. Right in the noggin. Split me open like a watermelon. Blood all the way down to my sneakers. I don't need my kid inheriting any more of my brain capacity than hes all ready been disposed to.

C-hole is a bit hippy but at least it aint throwing Frisbee's at a beer can on a stick. I mean wtf is that all about.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"…at least it aint throwing Frisbee's at a beer can on a stick. I mean wtf is that all about." - Classic hippy deflection.


----------



## chrisstef

How bout I deflect my apple bag off your forehead?


----------



## JayT

New TV show starring ToddJB, "Pimp My Vise". Looks killer, man.

stef, the horseshoe story explains a lot. Doesn't explain why you attempted it again just last week, though.

I qualify as an old fart, had to Google up what you were talking about with the Frisbee and beer can. Looks like something that's designed as entertainment for the people watching the drunk guys trying to catch moving objects.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hehehe!


----------



## bandit571

Polished wood









With a cheap plane…









Must be the way it was sharpened…









Ya think…


----------



## bandit571

> "…at least it aint throwing Frisbee's at a beer can on a stick. I mean wtf is that all about." - Classic hippy deflection.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Hey, at least it wasn't when playing Yard Darts…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Played Jarts (lawn darts) and Beersbie last week, actually. Can't we all just co-exist, Hippie Style?


----------



## Brit




----------



## chrisstef

What I would give to dig up that old set of jarts. I'm all for any outdoor game that requires a beer in my left hand to play.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And now you're back to Beersbie, Stef. One of the rules is to have a beer in one hand. And what would you give?  I have several sets of Jarts on hand.


----------



## chrisstef

Lets work up a trade brother! Whatchu need mayne? Custom carved smitty sign? Some tooling? Knuckler from Hog?


----------



## woodcox

Three year old corn hole phenom.


----------



## Brit

And another thing. Serious question coming up after seeing J's bathroom project. Why does America disdain the luxurious full-length bath in which even the humblest Briton is accustomed to stretching out in sudsy bliss?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog loves him some knuckle giving.


----------



## chrisstef

I think its lack of time Andy. We got one of them big old soaker tubs in our bathroom and ive used it maybe 10 times in 3 years.

Kid is nice nice woody.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, I'd venture to say baths are not a common undertaking over here 'cept for the very young.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, bath tubs unless toddlers are involved are one of the biggest wastes of space and things that appears in "must have" lists that ultimately sit empty years on end. Give me a carwash size shower…any day.


----------



## Mosquito

Speak for yourselves, I'm still relatively newly wed, and don't have kids…


----------



## AnthonyReed

^So. Many. Jokes. There.


----------



## Brit

When I was newly wed, we used to share a bath. I wouldn't do it now though because I'd get smelling like a tart's handbag due to the stuff my wife puts in the water. That and I always got the tap end. Women always have the water so friggin' hot too and that's not good for the meat and two veg.

On another note, the last item on the label on this adze made me laugh. Something Tony knows only too well.


----------



## chrisstef

Smashing in the bath is like rubbing a wet balloon. Mos swims in egg drop soup.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My head is snug.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Smashing in the bath is like rubbing a wet balloon. Mos swims in egg drop soup.
> 
> - chrisstef


Where can I get a Stef to Old Guy translation guide?


----------



## Brit

I left that one alone Tony. )

Thanks Hammer - I thought I was the only one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here Paul: Urban Dictionary

Smashing #3

Egg Drop Soup


----------



## jmartel

> And another thing. Serious question coming up after seeing J s bathroom project. Why does America disdain the luxurious full-length bath in which even the humblest Briton is accustomed to stretching out in sudsy bliss?
> 
> - Brit


I don't have the space for one. Secondly, my wife is only 5'1 on a good day. So this is a full length bath for her.

The master bathroom will have a giant walk in no-lip shower. I believe the area will be 42"x just under 8'. Since I don't have a very good self preservation instinct and hurt myself frequently, everything in this house will be large enough to easily accommodate a wheel chair.


----------



## Brit

LOL. That's as good a reason as any.


----------



## TheFridge

I like a hot bath every now and again… don't judge me…

some goodies that came in


----------



## Mosquito

lol it actually doesn't happen, bathtub is too small for that kind of shenanigans. And I agree with Andy, water too damn hot. In the morning if my wife has to work early, she'll shower before me, and then I shower after she's done and there's less condensation on everything AFTER I'm done showering than before…


----------



## Tim457

Apparently I'm getting old and out of touch because I had no clue on the egg drop soup reference.

Looks like some nice ones Fridge.

Didn't know Pfeil made an adze.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Fridge. Getting tired of your LNs, or just feeding the beast?


----------



## JayT

Todd, thinking I need your CL skills to find me one of those bargain machinist's chests to go with the new shop toy.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome! The next time you drive out I can send you home with a Kennedy


----------



## Tim457

Awesome new toy, what brand/model?. JayT other option is to get Mos to put your town on his RSS feed list and he'll call you when something pops up. Problem solved.


----------



## TheFridge

A bit of both. The LN dovetail is still the go to but I traded the tenon saw to someone not long after I got it. I really only have a LN and Summerfield special backsaws.

Better to have and not need than need and not have 

The top 2 are to be sold off for a friend and the middle 2 were part of the package for the Brit saws so they're going to go as well.

Jay. I'm super jelly.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

I thought some Friday humor was in order so here goes:


----------



## chrisstef

If your Italian like my uncle Jimmy, you use the Catholic church as a land mark. Just take a left at dah Cath-o-lick church.

Keep that one in your back pocket Tim. Its a good term. Often overlooked, but when needed, it'll gross plenty of people out.


----------



## ToddJB

Demo, in your industry, if you're coming in late to the bidding game is it offensive for you to ask what number you're trying to beat?


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> If your Italian like my uncle Jimmy, you use the Catholic church as a land mark. Just take a left at dah Cath-o-lick church…
> 
> - chrisstef


Guilty as charged-nothin but Italian - turn left at the old barn up the hill aways and go till the road ends- turn right blah blah blah

-cause most people stop listening after the second turn and blank out

TGIF - even for us retired folks


----------



## chrisstef

Whatta ya mean late to the game, Todd? Like the bid was due Tuesday and your number isn't ready until Thursday and you come in asking what the number you need to beat? Yea, id say that's offensive.


----------



## chrisstef

My thought (and experience) has always been that there aren't many people out there willing to give you last look at a job, nevermind throw you the number you need to beat. If they are giving you the number you better trust the hell out of the guy because 90% of people are gonna give you a BS number and youll be balls low and wondering why you lost money when its all over. Theyre all whores.


----------



## ToddJB

Word.


----------



## JayT

> Awesome new toy, what brand/model?.
> 
> - Tim


Little Machine Shop 3990. It's the same base mini mill (Sieg X2) as the Grizzly G8689 and one sold by HF, among others, but spec'd a bit different for more rigidity, power and capacity.

Spent the morning getting it mounted and trammed (minus the hour when the power was out 'cuz a nearby transformer blew) and then been playing with it this afternoon. I'd also been looking at the G0704 sized machines, which are a big step up in size (twice the weight) but don't have the room for one of those. I was a bit worried that this one wouldn't be able to do what I needed, but have spent the afternoon milling O1 steel with no real issues, so that worry was unfounded.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Need a little dancing to get you in the mood for Friday Night?? This will get your feet moving

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/FakeIllinformedBufflehead-size_restricted.gif


----------



## Mike54Ohio

.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Free lumber, got some nails to pulls and screws to unscrew.


----------



## chrisstef

Have i got a job for you ….


----------



## Pezking7p

Scrolling down Facebook, which I never ever go on, and I see a picture posted by someone I went to high school with and I say: "Hey, theres a red headed giant I recognize."

Open picture, see big red and his giant son. Weirdest moment I've had in a while.

Also, hey guys.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez!! What up mang? Why do people you know, know the ginger giant? I also gave a question. Are there official months to chino season? Like, for women, its no white pants after labor day. Any rules like that for chinos? Askin for a friend.


----------



## Pezking7p

Big red moved to the town where I went to high school, and apparently is friends with someone I went to high school with. It was a very strange turn of events.

Chinos are out. Jeans with spandex are in. I can man spread to any degree I want without fear of my jeans binding me up.

I wonder if they make chinos with spandex in…..?


----------



## Tim457

That's freaking awesome JayT, seems like a good price for what it can do. Since I really don't have the space, I'm wondering if I can get away with a high quality bench top sized lathe with a milling attachment.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - Like spandex in the waist and the crotch? Hows the room in the seat? Do they wrinkle up like Brit in the tub when not being stretched? Have you ever tried on a pair of your wifes lularoe pants? If not, you should. It'll blow your mind.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Fuggin' Stef.


----------



## Pezking7p

Spandex all over, zero binding. You can squat all the way down with no resistance from these supple trousers. 98% cotton 2% Lycra. You don't know what you're missing. Even Tony would wear them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I do.


----------



## chrisstef

Target? Walmart? Costco? I need the stretchy goodness.

Nasty Nate and the O Dog


----------



## Pezking7p

Not ashamed to say I got mine at banana republic (same place I buy all my chinos). I have another pair from american eagle but they feel more like sweatpants than jeans. The ones from BR feel like jeans.

Couple hooligans right there. Game day?

I need woodshop motivation. Been trying to build these chairs for about a year.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Levis 511, 514…. some of their varieties have the lycra. That is the type that I have.


----------



## ShaneA

^metro


----------



## chrisstef

Straight leg levis. Relaxed fit. No lycra.

Yea it was the final day of soccer.

Sweatpants + jeans = sweans.

New tools always get me shop motivated.


----------



## TheFridge

Pez, if you like spandex you should try capris. I'm sure they are very comfortable.


----------



## JayT

First project off the mill.










Can't say it was any faster than earlier attempts using other tools, but it's sure more accurate and my ears don't hurt as bad as when most of the shaping was done with an angle grinder. I expect future ones will be faster as I learn to use the machine better.


----------



## duckmilk

> Heres my thought on the legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole legs can slide independently for about 10-12" essentially being able to raise one corner of the board. Ill slap a bubble level on the rear rail for ease of operation.
> 
> (Darkened spot being the t track).
> 
> - chrisstef


Are you over engineering? A shovel would level the feet )


----------



## duckmilk

That turned out nice Jay


----------



## duckmilk

Off topic: I'm sure none of you guys watch Ride TV because it is equestrian related. But just for your curiosity, there is a program on there called Rock Star Vets. The (rock) star veterinarian is a guy named Chris Ray. He is an equine surgeon. He was finishing his residency during my final year in vet school and we became great buds. Used to hit the bars together and, true to the program, he was, and is, a little bit on the energetic side. I haven't seen him in quite a few years, but I think it is cool to turn on the program and watch. BTW, he is an excellent surgeon and is a wealth of medical knowledge.

Just letting my wood buddies know.


----------



## Slyy

Too much to keep up with since the Wife and I's party out of town and then a couple days of work!

Question for the audience, we are going to install some transition strips between carpet in tile in the house. Hate how best up carpet edges get from vacuum etc. We will, eventually replace most of the house carpet with (likely) the wood looking porcelin tile. The house cabinet work is the usual Red Oak with a fairly red mahogany type stain. Our house trim is white. I was kinda thinking matching the cabinets, here is a pic









Maybe match the white trim? But then I'm worried what wear will do to it. Probably a next year's project for the re-flooring. Any thoughts?


----------



## terryR

Nice lever cap, Jay, and congrats on scoring a mill. Are you building a plane? Were the chamfers on the sides of that cap easy on the mill? They sure look symmetric!

Let me know when you get a DT end mill.  Still cutting them by hand here, from today,










I started a 9" long, low angle infill. The previous one is completed…just waiting for the Ebony to turn black.


----------



## woodcox

I'd worry too about scuffs if they were white, Jake. Shoulda went to the IGRA bar for your anniversary with this question Not too late I suppose.

So, I shut the washing machine lines off before we left for vacation, like you do. Old rubber hoses just a waitin to burst when they know your away crossed my mind. Valves were a little cranky cuz they haven't been touched since we moved in 8 years ago. She calls me at work today saying "the washer won't work!" Me,"Oh yeah, I forgot to turn them back on again. Just turn them on." Her, "well I'm nauseous and too damn short to reach back there to get at em. You do it when you get home." Me, "aight". The friggin hot valve decided to start a sprayin when opened back up! 150 bones spent tonight on proper braided auto off lines and valves. Also, a new bathroom sink faucet was needed for the same damn reason. I then remembered the washer was hers from her appt hopping days before we hooked up and the plastic hose connect threads buggered and a biotch to get sealed from being removed so much. If this turns into needing a new washing machine too, Ima be a little upset!

Hope you fellas have a good daddy's day tomorrow. I'm gonna be cursing.

Bhog the Plumbing!


----------



## JayT

That sucks, woodcox. Try to do something to prevent a problem and end up with a totally different problem.



> Nice lever cap, Jay, and congrats on scoring a mill. Are you building a plane? Were the chamfers on the sides of that cap easy on the mill? They sure look symmetric!
> 
> Let me know when you get a DT end mill.  Still cutting them by hand here,
> 
> terryR


Yes on the plane. I have two done that have been waiting on caps. Should be able to finish the one up today and make the cap for the other next weekend.

The chamfers were actually done by hand. I had a plan to mill them, but wasn't sure exactly how I wanted them to look, so used files. Took less time than milling them.

Maybe we should work a trade. Milled DT parts in exchange for custom irons. You wouldn't be in a hurry, right? It should only take me a year or two to become comfortable enough with the mill to take on parts that have to fit that well.


----------



## terryR

Funny how you say hand work is quicker! I'm sure a mill would excell at making multiples of the same part. Certainly on my tool-to-buy list in the next year.

I made another 10 plane irons friday, saturday. Mostly 1/2" wide since that's what was asked for. Don't you have access to heat? Making irons is easy compared to lever caps IMO.


----------



## chrisstef

Teflon tape and lots of it woody. Thats how i plumb.

Happy pappys day fellas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy Father's Day guys.


----------



## JayT

Yeah, if I had a jig made up, then milling multiples would go pretty fast. Doing one, it takes as much time to change out the tooling as it does to just do it by hand. Not much different than most woodworking. Now that I've got one made up that I like, then I could make a jig . . . or just continue doing them by hand.

I'm sure I could learn how to heat treat, but for two things. #1 is that I just don't have any interest in taking the time. I'd rather spend the time designing and building. #2 is that I don't have confidence in being able to get consistent results. Add those together and I'm perfectly happy purchasing the irons from someone who knows what they are doing. Been using Veritas, but am going to switch to Hock. There's not enough difference in cost over just buying the materials in small batches to justify the time and knowing I'd have consistent results.


----------



## terryR

Jay, I have O1 in stock from 1" to 1.75", let me know what size you'd like. 3/16" thick.

Fed Ex tried to destroy my new little forge, I'll have to order more mizzou castable refractory, and re-apply. I'm very pleased with my results, especially considering the costs. $1.50 an inch for steel sure beats $30 a pop from Hock! The worst part is re-flattening the backs after heat treating.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

Happy Fathers Day to all you dads out there
Hope relaxation and lack of aggravation fill your day. 
Enjoy


----------



## DLK

I was going to say from my limited experience from trying to have work done that its the setup time thats the cost of milling. I wonder if a cnc router would be a better way to mill.

Are there techniques to minimize the warping during heat treatment?

Maybe there is. I found this article: 8 Reasons Steel Parts Can Warp in Heat Treat
And how to minimize them.

Dose not say enough, but it is a start.


----------



## Tim457

Happy fodders day guys.


----------



## JayT

Don, in the future, I may CNC this mill, which would take the time penalty away in a lot of cases. Set up the mill, hit "run" and go work on something else while it cuts out a part.

Thanks for the offer, Terry. Right now I have enough irons to build several more planes, but will let you know if/when I need some more.

Speaking of which


----------



## ToddJB

My family knows me well.


----------



## chrisstef

Wall hangers for sure Todd.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice


----------



## Brit

<a>


----------



## CL810

^ Cover shot for 2018 calendar.


----------



## summerfi

Here's what I've been doing on Father's Day-tearing off siding.










This is the largest continuous wall on the house. It took me most of two days to get the old siding off, and will take a few days to hang the new siding.










This is the front of the house. It's done except for the fascia on the section on the right and, of course painting. We're supposed to get 4 days of continuous sun this next week, so I'm hoping to do some painting then.










I'm planning to rent a man lift to finish the fascia on the highest sections, and maybe even some of the highest siding. Hanging siding from at ladder at those heights is the pits. Anybody have any tips or cautions about man lifts? Except for 3 weather days and one other day, I've worked on siding every day for the past 58 days. I've lost 15 pounds, and after hundreds of trips up and down the ladders, I'll challenge anyone to a mountain climbing contest. I'm burned out on this though, and ready for the end to come.


----------



## Brit

Looking great Bob! Hang in there.


----------



## chrisstef

You talking a scissor lift or a man boom bob? If its a boom, id park it somwhere flat and stable right in line with the peak and just swing side to side. Less you move the machine the better

Ohhh and dont drive over your septic tank if you have one.


----------



## summerfi

Good tips Stef, thanks. It will need to be a boom lift. The septic is on that side in the second picture, but I'll avoid it at all costs.


----------



## chrisstef

And drive it with the boom lowered down. Hitting a good bump while extended 40' out will make a pebble (fridge) feel like a buick (me). Outside of that, dont hit the house .


----------



## jmartel

> And drive it with the boom lowered down. Hitting a good bump while extended 40 out will make a pebble (fridge) feel like a buick (me). Outside of that, dont hit the house .
> 
> - chrisstef


Rode on a couple in a shipyard extended all the way up. Workers didn't want to lower every time they needed to move. Getting a running head start before going over the extension cord/air line ramp protectors was always fun.

Better still was going up in the man-lift on a shipboard crane. They forgot to move the block from the telescoping portion of the boom down to the non-telescoping portion. Ran out of cable and didn't pay it out in time, snapped the cable, and shot us about 4' up.


----------



## jmartel

Spent yesterday milling up some trim for the bathroom. 55 gal worth of shavings was the result.










And then eased all the edges after sanding. Decided to bust out the block instead of sanding away the corners.










Finished tiling the last wall today. Coming down the home stretch. I gotta go to Alaska tomorrow for work, but it should be finished up next weekend.


----------



## terryR

Andy, fabulous lighting! Looks like a LN calendar shot.

You have a beautiful home, Bob. Hang in there.


----------



## ShaneA

Bob…getting stuff done, saving money, and cutting weight. Once it is done, and the soreness fades, it will feel good.


----------



## bandit571

For Smitty's eyes…









This thing followed me home…









Little bit dirty..









And a crack…









And even the broken off part came with it.


----------



## chrisstef

Kid needs some lessons from the street. I went to his pre-K "graduation" today and as all the kids are standing in front of the classroom, he and I catch eyes. I smile and make a stupid face at him to which he promptly laughs and blurts out "my dad's making funny faces at me!". Rat bastage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah!


----------



## ToddJB

was that followed up by, "and now Mommy is making a funny face at him. Mommy - no hitting"


----------



## chrisstef

See that's where to old man's street smarts kicked in. I was standing on the opposite side of the room from the wife. Unless the wiz turned into plastic man, she aint got a shot on the old boy. Sucka.


----------



## woodcox

Lol @N lighting you up.

My daughter at her Christmas program wasn't participating during feliz navidad. Wif starts mouthing to her and she reacted with a shout, "I don't know the words to this Spanish song!" We could have crawled under our seats.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## jmartel

I think Kodiak, AK has the smallest airport I've been to so far. 1 terminal. Pretty up here this time of year though. It's 9:30pm and still about as light as you'd expect around 6pm in Seattle.

Stef, that photo reminds me of the people who lift their 4×4's and post photos of it with one tire up on a boulder to show the suspension travel capability.


----------



## wormil

June/July are perfect in AK. Rains a lot on Kodiak though.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef with fancy engineering skillz


----------



## bandit571

Driving along on a city street, yesterday. Street narrows from four lanes down to two, right lane has to merge into the left….plenty of signs about it, too…

Some "Sparky" was just motoring along in the right lane, did not even look to his left, until I honked the horn to keep from getting a red van into the side of my black van. Then he gets mad at me? Dude,..look for a change, or at least READ a simple road sign.

2:30 in the afternoon. Cars ahead of me and behind, as people were heading to the glass plant to start their shift. Nowhere for me to go…...boxed in. My lane keeps going, his does not. Idiot.


----------



## bandit571

Supplies for a Pantry Cupboard project have been bought, NOW I can do the doors for it. Left Menards in Sidney, OH.
Was going to take the Boss to Wall E. World…..BIG thunderstorm was just getting there as well….decided to head south….lots of rain+ county roads…got on I-75 and headed south to Scott Phillips' home town, and the walmart there. Hydro-palne on an interstate, in a hail storm…...45 mph, hide behind a semi. Time we finally traveled the 10 miles, storm had gone on to other towns to the east.

Typical Monday…bad weather on the road, and an idiot driver or two. Got back home, didn't find any dents from either the hail, or the Sparky.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Stef. You interested in a big free lathe or two?

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=183629


----------



## chrisstef

Uhmm, how big? I couldn't open the linky without signing in. Id love a lathe and ive got the space provided its not a battleship and I can get it down a bilco.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef's a size queen


----------



## ToddJB

Well, as I've said before, all ya'll mother f'ers need a sign in for days like this.

They likely look something like this










No pics, but a school is going to scrap them if someone doesn't go get'em.


----------



## chrisstef

Just signed up. If its close I'm in on it. What school or town?


----------



## ToddJB

Duxbury, Mass. I guessed everything up there was about an hour away.


----------



## chrisstef

Bout a 3 hour ride one way for me unfortunately. Probably the same amount for OF. If it was in CT everythings about an hour from me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, this is Ohio, if someone knows how to drive that is not the rule, it is the exception to the rule!


----------



## Brit

93 degrees over here today. Too hot for me. Due a good storm on Wednesday night and then the temp goes back down to the high teens thank god.


----------



## ToddJB

Been working on a cute little Stratton level.










Someone thought slathering it in brown paint would really help its turd factor. Sadly i dont like turds.

Here's where we are after the first coat of BLO










Sadly, and the main reason why I'm posting this before it's complete is I stupidly broke the main vial. Any chance any of you have one laying around?


----------



## ToddJB

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

ouch.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job Stef. Are you gonna put any design on them or just stain?

That is turning out beautiful Todd. Hope you can find another vial.

Bob, hang in there! You're almost to the 80% mark where you can quit ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Theyre gonna get the uconn logo in paint over a stained background duck. Havent figured how im gonna do it but i printed out some pictures that ill mock up tonight.


----------



## Tim457

That is some awesome grain and brass, Todd. Surprised someone thought brown paint was better, but I suppose they didn't know how to clean it up.

Solid results on the corn holes, Stef.


----------



## CL810

Todd, I picked up some from this guy on ebay a few years ago. Real nice guy - went out of his way to be helpful. If he doesn't have any listed, message him and I bet he'll respond.


----------



## Redoak49

If you do a search on eBay for level vial you get some choices and maybe one will be the right size.


----------



## duckmilk

> Theyre gonna get the uconn logo in paint over a stained background duck. Havent figured how im gonna do it but i printed out some pictures that ill mock up tonight.
> 
> - chrisstef


We bought some at an auction put on by the local volunteer fire dept. These had stained wood with a stick-on FD logo and then covered with a clear sealant, probably poly. You might try to have someone print the logo on something clear and sticky then apply.
Which one are you gonna be throwing at? It probably needs a larger hole ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

I think im gonna try and cut a paint stencil. I can get away with 2 colors. White and Navy blue.

Finish schedule would go 2-3 coats of tinted (maybe) dewaxed shellac, white paint for the entire background, navy blue over the white, general finishes exterior 450 for 4-5 coats.

Quick mock up:


----------



## duckmilk

Started a small brisket today, went to sear it over charcoal, fat cap down first, and went in to clean the board. It got a little too charred on the fat side, duh. Finished searing and wrapped it in foil to finish in the oven and decided to slice an apple to put over the over-charred side. Will let you know how that turns out.


----------



## chrisstef

.... and pssshhhh. Im a dead eye. Got the overgrip flip that lands soft like twinkie fillin.


----------



## bandit571

These things are huge….









Just fixed this one up…









Stanley No. 8, type 7….may need to expand the til a bit..









There is a Stanley No.7c, T-9 sitting beside it…..


----------



## ToddJB

I shot him a message. Thanks Andy.

I'll do a search tonight, Red oak

I like it, Stef.


----------



## JayT

Stef, it'd look better with a different logo.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## DanKrager

Stef, screen painting is pretty straight forward. A whole new "technology" to learn! A sign shop can do it pretty cheap if you don't want to try it yourself.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

I think I will try to learn that overgrip flip. Going to Nebrasky in a couple of weeks and are taking our boards with us.
I have a good friend who used to throw horseshoes with a single horizontal spin, no end over end. He was dead accurate.


----------



## chrisstef

My uncle Sonny threw shoes like that duck. Dead nuts.

Havent got a clue about screen printing but ill check it out cl8. Thanks fella.


----------



## JayT

Where you headed in Husker-land, duck?


----------



## TheFridge

I will take a shot at this. Near corn? 

I've had bad teeth all my life. Got top teeth yanked out and dentures put in Monday. I cannot express how much it blows having them all done at once. Blows. it also sucks that I don't look like a swamp rat anymore


----------



## Brit

What is the attraction of throwing beanbags through a hole? Is it a test of how pissed you are? Are there forfeits like if you miss the board entirely, you've got to sweep the drive? Why do you play this mad game?


----------



## chrisstef

Its a solid excuse to drink beer IMO Andy. No anger involved (typically). The rules can be altered in any fashion you choose. I mean we could take on your favorite rule of golf when your opponents drive doesn't reach the ladies tee. But it would be better for you because youd be in front of your opponent instead of behind him.


----------



## Brit

LOL - That's a great rule Stef. There should be a similar rule for the ladies though if they hit the ball behind the men's tee. They should have to get their jugs out or something.

I just read the rules of cornhole and it seems like a good laugh. You might have another convert.


----------



## chrisstef

Oof i dunno Andy. The female talent ive seen on the courses around here may suggest that being a poor rule.

Its a fun game and an easy little project that can be customized.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, it's low impact but gets pretty competitive at times. There are folks that routinely toss 3 of 4 into the hole, it's crazy. Drink a pint or two, toss bags, enjoy the outdoors, and it's less hassle than horseshoes. Many in the midwest call the game "Bags" vs. "Cornhole" for whatever reason.


----------



## ShaneA

Cornhole just sounds bizarre. Bags is what I was always used to.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ We know you're used to bags Shane.


----------



## chrisstef

Apple and meat ^


----------



## ShaneA

Better than cornholed? right? ish is shady…either way


----------



## DLK

> Oof i dunno Andy. The female talent i've seen on the courses around here may suggest that being a poor rule.
> - chrisstef


I apologize in advance, but if the ladies are that good, wouldn't they have the opposite rule. LOL.


----------



## TheFridge

Cornhole, washers, horseshoes. All good games to stand around, drink beer, and berate your opponent for being a loser. Unless you are losing. Then it's totally not cool.


----------



## Mosquito

Upgrade…


----------



## terryR

Nah, don't like games. I'm too slow to run. No good at sports. Can't stand the heat of summer and the bugs. Don't like competition.

Ony like stuff I'm good at!



















oh yeah, brass, steel, and Brazilian Ebony


----------



## JayT

That's a pretty plane, terry. Are you making the cap screws, too?


----------



## chrisstef

Walker turner Mos? She look a nice.

Terry - youre an infill ninja. Youre skills have come a seriously long way since you started around here. Id like to claim that I had an influence on you but if that were the case youd still be on your first plane. Possibly your workbench.

Think I found a guy to make me up some decals for my boards. I'm itching to lay some finish down.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes, matches the one I already have, except the cabinet is in better shape (mine has some superfluous holes in it). It' also got the height adjustment locking knob as well as the dust door knurled nuts I'm missing. I figure for $100 if nothing else I could just swap the cabinet and take the height adjustment knob and sell the rest as a working unit (I bought my current one that way, after all).


----------



## chrisstef

No arguements outta me on a parts saw. Or you can go back to back with a rip / xcut / dado. Solid score for a hundo.


----------



## Mosquito

That is my current thinking, Rip/XCut. This saw can't take much of a dado, as the blade slot isn't very wide and doesn't have an insert like most table saws. I'll have to look, but if I take out the blade stiffener, may be able to get 3/8" out of it, but anything more than that and I'd likely be getting way too close for comfort.


----------



## terryR

> That s a pretty plane, terry. Are you making the cap screws, too?
> 
> - JayT


making every piece, Jay. even the screws that attach the lever cap.


----------



## chrisstef

Well the easy answer is to install a router table off to the side of the back to back saws. If u center the bit of the router between the tables youd have 2 fences which i really like on my router table.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Mos. You could part it out and make all your money back.


----------



## Mosquito

Easily make it all back. That's why I was quick to say yes lol It's got a non-original motor, dual shaft, but still 1HP. The main thing I liked was that the cabinet was nicer than mine lol


----------



## ToddJB

Keep both, back them up to each other so the miters line up. Use each as the others outfeed. Keep one dead 90 all the time and the other is for your other cuts.


----------



## ShaneA

Crickets round here. Mos will need a bigger shop soon. He went from one room in an apartment…to two table saws in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Mosquito

lol 6x increase in space is nice


----------



## chrisstef

Everyone must be working real hard so they aint got much to do on Friday.


----------



## terryR

filing steel to fit brass, listeng to the rains on the metal roof,


----------



## JayT

Dang, terry, you are going to town on those infills. Wish I could get that much shop time.

Need to do some final tuning and this one will be ready.










It's a bit smaller than the last one at only 6-1/2in long with a 1-3/8 wide iron and made from sapele. 60 degree bed angle.


----------



## ToddJB

Can't wait to see this new one, Terry.

JayT, I love that little one. The darker wood and the SS rods are a great combo, and the shorter blade makes the geometry of the rest of it really stand out.


----------



## Mosquito

> Everyone must be working real hard so they aint got much to do on Friday.
> 
> - chrisstef


I'm off tomorrow, so naturally I've staving off the project manager trying to get enough work out of me today to cover for both days lol

Loving all the infill action lately, though it makes me feel ashamed at the horrible results my first effort resulted in lol


----------



## DLK

Whats happening on Friday?


----------



## chrisstef

preparation for the weekend of course ^


----------



## Mosquito

Heading to the cabin tonight for the weekend. No reason in particular anymore, but my parent's are on vacation this week and at the cabin. Originally I was going to work from there this week (I was there until Monday morning, after getting back from a family reunion over the weekend). I was already taking Monday off to travel, so I took Friday just to only work 3 days (this past Friday, and Monday is the only time off I've taken so far this year). But, also at the cabin this weekend is Waterski Days


----------



## DLK

I see. Because I am only paid 9 months out of the year and hence don't "work" during the summer+ , I forget others are not in the same situation.

-----

+ Sometimes I take on extra paid work. Sometimes I work without pay anyway or at least my wife says I do. Sometimes summer just feels like work, for example this one does.


----------



## duckmilk

> Where you headed in Husker-land, duck?
> 
> - JayT


Wellfleet, west of Kearney on US 83. He actually lives quite a ways out of town, has cattle. We will be branding cattle toward the end of our visit. He asked me to bring a tape measure and my favorite hammer. He's remodeling an old church to live in eventually. I'll be without internet, but will take pictures of the church and post them after I get back on July 10.


----------



## JayT

Small world, duck. I've been in Wellfleet many, many times and eaten at the cafe more times than I could count. I went to high school about 15-20 minutes from there and have lots of family that farm in Hayes County. Ever visited Dancing Leaf Earth Lodge while you are there? If not, it's a pretty interesting side trip.


----------



## TheFridge

I was wondering to myself when some curves would be introduced terry. Keep em comin bud.


----------



## duckmilk

I've never ben there before Jay, but I'll ask about the Lodge, thanks! I have another HS buddy that has a ranch up near Burwell (I think) that I'm gonna call and see if we can hook up.


----------



## duckmilk

I think Terry planted a plane tree and he is just picking them off the limb as they turn ripe.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, just googled Dancing Leaf Earth Lodge, the owners are retiring and only allow school tours I guess?


----------



## JayT

Hadn't heard that, duck, but would make sense. The people who built and ran it were the uncle and aunt of one of my classmates, so they would be getting up to retirement age. Kind of sad that someone else couldn't take it over. Oh well, enjoy the trip.

Depending on your route up and back, you are welcome in my shop if you are passing through on I-135 or I-70.


----------



## Mosquito

This is always a thing to behold… a few years ago they started doing a flags of valor display on the Waterski Days weekend. 600 american flags along the river walk way, about a mile coming into town along the sidewalk by the highway


----------



## chrisstef

If aholes had wings, this place would be an airport.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still at work today I'm guessing?


----------



## jmartel

Sadly, yes. Should have found a way to extend my trip to Alaska another day. Flew home yesterday and back in the office today.


----------



## duckmilk

Would love to visit your shop Jay but will have to consult the boss. We are planning on making the trip in one day pulling a horse trailer, but the horse needs a rest stop once or twice, so…
Are you near Salina? That is the route we will probably be taking.


----------



## Brit

Went dragon boat racing last night followed by a Barbie. Shot mostly video, apart from these two stills.

A cob and pen who kept following me around.
<a>









Sunset over Christchurch Priory.
<a>


----------



## duckmilk

Beautiful pictures Andy


----------



## bandit571

Saw this "Tiny House" today…









Gnome Home….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

SotS is 'cluttered.' It's almost to the point I don't want to spend time there, too much crap everyone. Time for a purge…


----------



## bandit571

60-1/2…









Jointers, cordless style..









Just an old Plough plane…..

Would you prefer…









Something like this, instead…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful shots Andy.

Bring your camera to the purge party Smitty!


----------



## JayT

Terry, if you are going to make many more infills, invest in a mill.

Working on a plane today and the sole was a bit high in the middle. Hmmm, lots of sweat and sandpaper or . . .










A couple more passes after this pic and it was good to go.

I'm liking this thing more and more.


----------



## Tim457

JayT, I'ma gonna be at your shop door in a bit with a bunch of stuff to flatten.

I've been working on this barn auger bit. Wish I had taken before pictures of the lead screw, but I didn't bother because it was so bad that I didn't think it could be fixed. Think rounded over rusted threads with chunks out of them. I eventually got the hang of following the spiral with a thread restoring file. Then the pitting was bad enough on the outside edges that I took the bit to a belt sander and took off 1/16" or so as I spun it to keep it as circular as possible.


----------



## Brit

Great job Tim. What does a thread restoring file look like?

I had to drive for 5 1/2 hours today to pick up a Jag, then 8 hours back in the Jag including a 2 1/2 hour traffic jam due to an accident on the motorway. The Jag is part of my wife's father's estate. He also owned a Citroen van and next weekend I get to do it all again when I go to pick that up. The things you do for love!


----------



## jmartel

Nice photos, Andy.

Put the first coat of finish on the entryway bench top while I was waiting for the trim paint to dry.










1 3/4"x13"x6' solid Sapele.


----------



## Brit

That looks heavy.


----------



## jmartel

Very much so, yes. I got tired of moving it around so I figured I might as well finish it up and put it into service. Since it'll see heavy use I'll probably put 4 or 5 coats of finish on.

I do love Sapele, though. I think when I re-do the kitchen, I'll be making the doors/drawers/face frames out of it. Normal birch ply for the main cabinets.


----------



## Tim457

At least you got to ride 8 hours in the Jag. Here's an internet photo of a thread restoring file. Each face has a different TPI and 4 more on the other end.









That'll make for a sweet entry bench, Jmart.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Tim. I've not seen one of those before.


----------



## chrisstef

Cool stuff tim.

I too love sapele.

Grats on LSU baseball fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks buddy. They beat us up the first game then we pushed theirs in the next two.


----------



## JayT

Nice work on those threads, Tim.

Loving the sapele, jmart.


----------



## terryR

Looks good, Jay. As soon as I sell an infill….......

Nice JSapele!

Mouth-Closing Low Angle Plane, or Miter if you will. East Indian Rosewood and Gabon Ebony. Shop made iron is 1.5" wide and bedded at 25 degrees. About 9" long overall.



















Great shavings in Wenge, but Poplar always look more impressive.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's so beautiful Terry!


----------



## ShaneA

You are giving me a well deserved feeling of inadequacy Terry. Great work, really great


----------



## CL810

Terry, great, great work. Simply stunning.


----------



## woodcox

Amazing plane Terry! Also, I'm finding the resurgence with the mouth closing feature very interesting. Cool to see you tackle them before our eyes.

Great tip Tim. I have used them at work forever and never thought to use them here. A duh moment for reals over here, thanks!

I was right, the wife's extensive nausea is paying off. Mini-me on the way!


----------



## chrisstef

On the way like right now? Id a figured you were 6 months out at least.


----------



## woodcox

Yeah, not due till January. I meant it's a boy and balance will be restored.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh. Gotcha. Congrats bro! Forget the snuggles and cuddles and prepare your groin for knees and elbows. I took a hulk smash knee to the face last night that felt like i hadnt been punched since college. I mean right under the cheek bone.

Dye applied and sanded back on the c hole boards. Waitin on decals then its on to the exterior 450. 4-6 coats im thinkin.


----------



## duckmilk

Congratulations WC! Nice to have one of your gender on the way. BTW, do you make her nauseous as well? I have that effect on my wife sometimes ;-)

Jmart, entryway bench? I guess I missed that build. Beautiful wood.

Terry, isn't there some work to do around your place? You're knocking those planes out quicker than I can keep up.

Good info on the thread chaser Tim. I had to watch some utube vids to see it in action. I'll have to keep that tool in mind. Thanks!


----------



## bandit571

Got bored tonight..









16" of 10ppi goodness…..


----------



## jmartel

No build, Duck. Just 2 8/4 boards glued together. The bench storage itself is just cabinets from Ikea. Don't have time to make half-decent stuff so I figured it'd be better to just buy that stuff and move on.


----------



## jmartel

Performed the first ceremonial use of the toilet today. Shower stuff is installed. Trim is probably 60% done, sink going in tonight, and washer to be put back in tonight as well. Coming down the homestretch.


----------



## 489tad

Terry that plane is classy. The wedge first caught my eye then the heal of the iron. A working beautiful plane, well done!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the explanation Jmart.



> Performed the first ceremonial use of the toilet today. Shower stuff is installed. Trim is probably 60% done, sink going in tonight, and washer to be put back in tonight as well. Coming down the homestretch.
> 
> - jmartel


Didn't back up on ya I guess ;-) Man, you and Terry have been busy. (And Bob as well)


----------



## chrisstef

A proper crowning of the throne is an event not to be diminished. Congrats jdropinheavies.


----------



## TheFridge

I always aim to be the first on a job to use a fresh water closet.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow! We just made one of the best one pot meals my wife and I have ever done.
Skillet (cast iron) chicken pot pie.
Brined the chicken breasts for 5 - 6 hrs, seasoned, grilled and cubed them, diced veggies and seared them
(carrots, celery, onion, mushrooms), added corn, peas and one diced green chile. Made a gravy with flour, milk and chicken stock. Was going to make my own pie crust, but got lazy and substituted canned crust.
Lined the bottom of the skillet with one pie crust, brushed on some honey then pre-baked it.
Mixed the other ingredients and added some grated cheese, then dumped it onto the bottom crust.
Added the top crust and again, brushed honey on it. Poked some holes in the top and baked in the oven for about 1 hr. Let it rest for about 20 min.



















Didn't measure anything (kinda like my woodworking) just went with what seemed right at the time.


----------



## duckmilk

That's a neat looking little saw Bandit. No medallion, any etch?


----------



## bandit571

Still trying to bring up the etch….may have to "Glue Blue" it to see. Doesn't look like it ever had a medallion….stamp for the tooth count looks like a Disston one…..


----------



## Mosquito

Table saw has landed in the shop


----------



## jmartel

Got the sink installed. Went to test it, and of course the fugger leaked at the existing downspout. POS previous owners handiwork strikes again. Seems like the only time I run into leaks is when I use their old stuff because they didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## Brit

Good job Bandit. You're going to have to thin the herd again soon at the rate you're going.

Sorry to hear about the leaky toilet Jmart. Hopefully it doesn't take much to fix it.

Congrats Mos.

Duck that pie looks delicious. How did the sliced apple turn out when you charred the pork from another meal you were having? Sounded like a good fix to me.

I had a lazy day yesterday. I was pretty knackered after 13 1/2 hours of driving the previous day.


----------



## jmartel

> Sorry to hear about the leaky toilet Jmart. Hopefully it doesn t take much to fix it.
> 
> - Brit


Leaky sink. Just needs less than $10 in new drain pipes. Pain in the ass though.


----------



## Tim457

Guys I don't think the thread restoring files will be much good for most auger bits because the spurs will be in the way. I think it only worked well for this one because it's a barn auger with the spurs reversed. Thread restoring files are good to have around for other uses though.

I'd love to know how the lead screws on modern auger bits are forms. Whatever cutting bit must be fairly small and cone shaped to get between the lead screw and the spurs. It would be great to have something like that to really restore lead screws. The only way I know of currently is painstaking with needle files and that's basically never worth it.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, hows the job hunt?

Terry, you're an animal.

Jslab - that's a good looking bench. Sorry for the plumbing whoas - I've been there.

Started cleaning up that Gershner I picked up last month. This one is going way faster than the Union I did a couple years back. Amazing how experience can expedite a process.


----------



## DanKrager

I used a standard triangular saw sharpening file to restore these threads. The spurs were not in the way because, well, you can see why. These were created in a pile of weld because the original spur snapped off. Works well now.

I have a tiny 60° diamond burr that would do the trick also.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, hadn't updated on this in awhile. That DP that I'm working on the guys from church with for our pastor - it's slow coming, but it's coming.














































This is what he was previously working with.


----------



## JayT

Todd, the drill press would go faster if you put it and the tools on the floor instead of mounted on the wall. 

jplumber, at our hardware stores, we always joke that it's not a real plumbing job unless you have to make at least three trips to the store in the middle of the project.

Mos' shop is going to start looking like Todd's here soon.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos is in Phase 3 of the slope:

phase 1: discovery - who knew all these cool machines were lying around unappreciated in barns and basements and under tarps? And there's even a group of folks who will help me fix them up. Hello everyone, how do I find more?

phase 2: elation - ...and the quality/dollar ratio is, well, astonishing. I must be the luckiest man alive to know about Craigslist, have a way to haul this stuff home, rapidly expand my knowledge of how to discriminate among the machines on offer, have some space, and an understanding/oblivious spouse.

phase 3: acquisition - (a) Grandfather, how large your rathole is! I must come back tomorrow with a larger truck; (b) my OWWM buddy just called and there's going to be an auction with online bidding tomorrow. I am not sure how I'll be able to take time off work to drive there and bring the machines I want back but I'll figure something out; (c) I just found a tenoner on a Craigslist 1,000 miles away. I bet I can get help from some folks who are nearby (only an hour's drive away) who'll figure out how to drag it here with their hoists and lift gates and by driving all night. What's that called? Oh, yeah. Ruckering.

phase 4: saturation - that swap meet was sure a success this year. I came home with three (more) table saws and two (more) jointers and one cute little bandsaw. What a year for deals!

phase 5: hoarding - there's an even bigger/cooler/rarer/better table saw on Ebay Canada. It has a sliding table and three quadrants. If I got it I'd have to put at least three of the spare table saws that are partially disassembled outside under a tarp because all my covered storage is overflowing with machines I acquired because they were even bigger/cooler/rarer/better than the one(s) I had at the time. I've not actually used any of those yet. But I will fix them up soon.

phase 6: despair - I haven't done any woodworking in over a year. What's worse I haven't put a single machine back together in that time either. I can't even get into my shop without tripping over a machine or a part of one. My wife asked me to bring some preserves up from the basement the other day and I told her I couldn't get there right now. I'm not even sure I could put some of these parts assemblies back together, so much time has elapsed since I disassembled it to find the bearing number. I need to stop checking Craigslist; I really do.

phase 7: relief - I discovered I can enjoy this hobby vicariously. If I alert my buddies to a machine and they get it I don't need to deal with it. Instead of scanning Craigslist 12 times a day I can make smart remarks on OWWM.org or post philosophical ramblings. I'm also woodworking again (still a bit crowded, though). I haven't bought a machine in more than a year-and I've sold half a dozen machines. Even though I made no money on them, having the space back was worth it. Now to get the remaining few dozen bigger/cooler/rarer/better (spare) machines out the door….


----------



## ShaneA

^manifesto stuff Todd. The slope is real, I know it too.


----------



## jmartel

> jplumber, at our hardware stores, we always joke that it s not a real plumbing job unless you have to make at least three trips to the store in the middle of the project.
> 
> - JayT


I think I'm averaging at least 3 trips/week to HD for the last several months. I think I know where most things are in the store better than half the employees.


----------



## JayT

You're in great shape then, jmart. I've been our stores and seen the same person three times in an hour or so.


----------



## Mosquito

that comes from OWWM, and is an entertaining read through. Thinking about things, I'm guilty in several of those phases at the same time lol

I'm trying to keep the machine side down on duplicates. I don't see myself using the table saw enough to dedicate the space to 2 of them, so I'll likely build the machine I want from these 2, and then sell the rest of the parts, or as a whole. Depending if I feel the need to keep the motor or not lol


----------



## ToddJB

That was cut and paste from OWWM, Shane. Not my work.

Actually, my current stage isn't really represented on here - as Mos stated, I as well am a hybrid of a few. I love to tinker on these machines, and love to make stuff with them too. So, if I can not think of a good reason to have more than one of something I don't (Jointer, Planer, Shaper). If something makes sense, to me, to have more than one of I do (Table saw, drill press, sanders, ect). I've built out my realistic wishlist of these machines, and that makes it easier when other items pop up at a good deal, but don't match the list. But I've come across some things which I never expected to at a stupid price, so I have picked those up and shipped the lesser machine out the door.

But my number of functioning machines far outweigh (in number) the non-functioning. So I feel like I'm winning.


----------



## ShaneA

Phase 6 resonates with me. Now, I am not a old arn, rehabbing guy…but I buy a lot of stuff, and have a lot of plans. Yeah, I got plans. No reality though. I have brand new tools I have had for years that I have never taken out of the box. It is quite sad… : (

I still have that Unisaw I bought prolly over a year ago still sitting in storage. WTF? oh, and a perfectly good floor standing PM mortising machine right along side it. I need an intervention


----------



## ToddJB

You just need to fly tug out there with his go get'em attitude. Have that shop whipped into shape in a weekend.


----------



## Mosquito

I need to finish my shop too lol Get rid of the cabinets and crap in there, and then I'll be good to go…

I'm with you Todd. So far the only 2 machines I've bought and haven't used, or haven't made usable, are the 6" jointer on cast iron base, and my Bett-Marr band saw I haven't had a chance to reassemble yet. That one will be my metal/acrylic saw, while I keep my Delta for wood. The 6" jointer, however, will probably be hittin' the road once I dig it out from behind the "move everything over here while I put up the ceiling over there" pile lol


----------



## JayT

Shane, I'm going to be in KC next weekend. Need me to stop by and give you a good swift kick in the rear to get you moving?


----------



## theoldfart

Kayaks are all cleaned up and put on their racks, tent and screen house all cleaned up and stored, beer purchases are stored in the cellar, rust purchases are in their cubbies in the shop, car has been washed to remove any salt so….....
it's McFoochie time!










Some fog on vacation









Amazing sone work on the trails

















Good friends and biking









Rust hunting is always a good time 

















Some Black Barrel Hornitos and awesome sunsets


----------



## Tim457

Yeah Dan, I'm just not good enough with a file to do that, so the thread restoring file tracking with several teeth at a time saved me. Actually I've had some luck doing that with a saw file, but it was even harder to keep on track. Tell me more about this diamond burr though.

Lol at the 7 phases.


----------



## bandit571

Seems there is a bottle of Jameson in the house, something called Cask Mates? Not too bad….

A 3finger glass is a nice nite-cap….


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck that pie looks delicious. How did the sliced apple turn out when you charred the pork from another meal you were having? Sounded like a good fix to me.
> 
> - Brit


Thanks Andy, it was delicious. The previous one was a beef brisket and the over charring was on the fat cap. The apple slices kept it moist and soft and the meat was tender and moist. I couldn't tell the apple had a tremendous effect on the overall flavor of the brisket, but they were delicious to eat while slicing the meat.
Apple slices at the top of the picture.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like a good day Kev.


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, these pictures get close to what I have. I can't remember where I got it, but it was originally for engraving glass. You've seen cut glassware. Just need to find one with 60° included angle.

You could also shape a Dremel grinding wheel.

DanK


----------



## summerfi

It's 94 degrees here right now. Been trying to work on siding, but it's just too dang hot.

A house about 300 yards from me burned down today. That's a high price to pay for their fireworks.

There are lots of fires going in the Southwest and Great Basin now, so I'm kinda expecting to be leaving for fire duty sometime in the next few days.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Bob, it was only 87 degrees here today. And those fires in AZ, Temps are in the 120's.


----------



## chrisstef

78 and sunny out east today. Not a stitch of humidity and i had a golf tournament. Im gonna pay for it with work piled up but the grey goose buzz i got workin says it was worth it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic Kev! Thank you.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Todd I can't tell if I'm at stage 4, 5 or 6. Sometimes it varies with how recently I have reorganized to fit more crap in my shop or garage.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like a good time, Kev.

Duck, I would eat your meat.

Looking better, I think.


----------



## JayT

Wow, Todd, that looks great! I'll be by later to pick it up.


----------



## ToddJB

Let that Danish Oil fully dry first. Says I need 72 hours before waxing up. So, slow your role.


----------



## 7Footer

Hard to keep up with you fellers lately with my crazy life but just dropping by to say Oi

Couldn't get caught up on all the posts but I did read Tim's story about work. Holy crap man that is crazy. So sorry to hear, hope things are looking up!

Terry, goodness gracious, your planes are on another level. Every one of them, they are effin gorgeous. So cool that you make all the parts too. I'd love to see some shots of the mouth on that 'closing-mouth' wooden one. 
(what that mouf do, gurl?)

Sweet looking C-hole board Steffer. And LOL @ taking your hardest hit since college!

HAHAHAH @ The 7 stages.

Todd, you continue to impress, great work, as per usual! How you like that T9 stuff, wasn't it Airframer that used to bump his gums about it?

"Get off my Lawn" -Smitty- hahahhaha!

Anyone else super pumped about Game of Thrones Season 7? Trailer #2 came out a few days ago.

Any of you guys Adobe CC members? Got any newby tips/tricks? I am learning the core programs, and absolutely fascinated by it. Right now I'm working on Illustrator and After Effects, and if anyone has been wanting to design a logo, I'd be happy to experiment a bit, I need more practice, holler at ya boy!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks cool 7.

Sorry I'm no help with with Adobe CC.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks 7.

I'm not a member but $50 a month for all that software seems like a good deal. If you can get it for $20 with your wifes school email even better.


----------



## Mosquito

I've not been able to justify it on a monthly basis. I don't like the idea of having to pay monthly for my software. I know you get all the updates/upgrades that way, but still. I'd rather pay once and be done with it.

Only Adobe I use is Photoshop, and I've stuck with my CS6


----------



## ToddJB

Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Mosquito

And normally with adobe products, the cry once is not insignificant lol

I'd like to start using Premiere, but I've been using the same program for my video editing for 6 years now, and am pretty proficient with it. The idea of switching doesn't sound fun lol


----------



## jmartel

Only Adobe I use other than Acrobat is Lightroom and Photoshop. Youtube tends to have a lot of good tutorials on it though, 7. I don't like the idea of monthly costs for software at all. It's really only worth it if you plan on upgrading every year regardless. Otherwise it's a huge money grab.


----------



## Brit

I've done a bit of photoshopping in the past and when I was getting into photography I watched loads of Lightroom YouTube vids. There isn't much you cant't do once you get to know the tools. I ended up going with the other main professional photo editing tool though (Capture One Pro 10) purely because if you have a Sony camera you can get it for a £50 one off payment. It was a no brainer really and is also brilliant.


----------



## 7Footer

I am usually in the same boat Mos and Jmart, I am not a fan of paying monthly for software either. But to me this is the exception, it's awesome and worth far more than $600 a year imo. I wasn't asking about membership, I am already a member, I upgraded my account a month ago because I already had a different lower tier service that was like $30 a month and only good for a few ocr and file conversion services, had I known I would've done it years ago. You could literally make a living with this $50 subscription and some camera gear.

I've been watching a ton of tutorials, it's just getting familiar with the ui, remembering shortcuts and key commands and whatnot is a major time saver.

We had our floors refinished while in California looking at place.. they look TITS.

















All this brown trim will be white soon too.


----------



## duckmilk

Howdy 7'

They did a nice job on the floors. I like the brown trim, but it's just a little too brown. Our trim is natural wood, which IMO would look good with the floors.


----------



## TheFridge

7', hopefully someone will stab cersei in her face this season.

Edit: I was gonna say in the genitals but at least 3 of the 7 kingdoms have already been there. And it wouldn't hurt enough.

Arya is back.


----------



## duckmilk

My house (actually a small apartment inside the huge shop) only has one throne. 
Some mornings we have a game about who can get there first. Is that what that show is about?


----------



## 7Footer

Fridge, LOL! Right, Cercei is such a C-word.. Mountain vs. The Hound, Drogon vs. White Walker Dragon coming this season too I think! Hell yes, Arya!

Yeah if we were keeping the place I'd probably go natural wood too, would like to do all craftsman style trim, but we're selling so not gonna go that far… I'm with ya though, the brown is okay at first glance, but when you compare it to the white, the white looks real clean.

Whatup Duck….Similar duck, but Game of Thrones is the most amazing show ever created.


----------



## chrisstef

Duck, duck, poop.

What up 7!

Decals due in tomorrow. kinda excited to see this one through. You could go full fine furniture on a set of these boards. Dovetails, inlaid veneer, top notch hardware accessories, cup lights. Be a dope little group project.


----------



## terryR

7, dude! awesome floors.

Spent a week getting caught up on the current infill plane! For some effed up reason, I chose 385 brass for the sides, but found it un-workable. My lovely tails broke off below the surface of the pins in a complete failure. Lots of reading. I found out that brass is annealed exactly opposite of steel (doh!), so tried another tail after annealing just for knowledge. Much softer, but 385 work hardens after about 5 hammer blows…so more failure.

Fast forward to today. I've cut new sides in 360 brass, fit the tails to pins, re-shaped my wooden former to hold the pieces tight, and started to pein the joints. whew! Looks like it will work just fine.










^my apologies to Joseph Moxxon.










tap, tap, tap, tap, tap, tap, tap, tap, tap


----------



## bandit571

Been one of "Them" days…









What I thought was just some plain Cherry lumber…









Turned out to be this. Now I have to hope there is enough of this stuff to do the project…









Looked almost like planer marks…..oh well. 3 fingers and call it a day…


----------



## TheFridge

Geaux tigers!


----------



## terryR

^Friends in Detroit? that's cool. american league and all.

Go Braves!


----------



## jmartel

Looks like some tight figure there, Bandit. Tight like a tiger.

Bathroom is working. Still have loads of finish work to do, but everything is now in service. Washer will be put back in tomorrow after I get the outlet covers on and finish filling in the nail holes in the trim back there.



















Finish up trim, caulking, painting ceiling, making the doors to cover the utility closet and giving everything a good scrubbing. Then it'll be done.


----------



## Brit

Looks fantastic Jmart. I see you still need to have the argument about where the toilet roll holder should be positioned. :0)


----------



## chrisstef

I spy 2 loofahs and 1 shower beer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It really looks nice JAlmostDone. Thanks for the pictures.

Those loofah-joby-things, am I the last one still using a washcloth? Maybe it has something to do with liquid soap vs. bar?


----------



## Mosquito

I have never used a loofah either Tony


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've used them, I just don't prefer them. They are awkward to wash my face with and impossible to clean my ears.


----------



## ToddJB

I use a bar and my hands. Looks great, Jmart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^hairy soap in Todd's crib.


----------



## terryR

Bath looks sharp, JClean.
I'd have nowhere to wash my dirty hands there.


----------



## ToddJB

> ^hairy soap in Todd s crib.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I don't really have any body hair. It's all north of my neck


----------



## Mosquito

Liquid soap and hands for me. Got enough hair everywhere I don't really need the loofah lol


----------



## 7Footer

LOL @ his & her Loofahs. I had to use one with the wand when I had surgery on the shoulder, not my thing.. All about the bar. Tony, my Dad uses a washcloth, or waRshcloth as he says.

Looking good Jmizzle, I dig the wainscoting like panels too. I was looking at that exact same pedestal sink for our downstairs bathroom… Is that tile or laminate floor?

Congrats on restoring the balance W-Cox!!

Finally got all the doors painted, new trim and hardware in this hallway. Looks clean AF with the new floors. The upstairs is getting close to being done.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! My grandparents always said "warsh" too.

That looks great 7! Agreed, clean AF.


----------



## Mosquito

as did mine, it's an interesting generational thing.

Redone hallway looks good 7


----------



## 7Footer

hahahah!

Thanks guys!

Got my heat registers all repainted and made a new window stool to take a little attention off the heat registers. 
I wish I had a better before pic:

















Tetris-like corner piece, and those floors were lookin' sad…..








Current SOTS


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. I'm a bar and hand guy as well. No likey the loofah. I still use a wash cloth on Nathan though.

Little buddy has had one eye that would kind of float out once in a while. We've had o patch the good eye for goin on 9 months now, 2 hours a day. Just got back from the eye doc and we're finally seeing results. Doc couldn't get the eye to wander which means he almost has full control. Really really stoked that surgery is starting to look less likely. Popping out an eyeball is not something I wanna see happen to my boy. Just wanted to share some good news with the crew.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a great touch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh crap! Glad to hear it is being remedied in a non invasive way.


----------



## ToddJB

7, all of that is clean AF. The window trim turned things right around.

That is good news, Demo. What causes a wondering eye, and how would popping the ball out fix the issue?


----------



## jmartel

Thanks guys. Still lots of work left. Then the master bathroom can begin.

7'er, floors are looking nice.



> Looks fantastic Jmart. I see you still need to have the argument about where the toilet roll holder should be positioned. :0)
> 
> - Brit


More like my wife's shopping trip to find a roll holder was unsuccessful.



> It really looks nice JAlmostDone. Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Those loofah-joby-things, am I the last one still using a washcloth? Maybe it has something to do with liquid soap vs. bar?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Better for a good scrub than a washcloth I think. Plus they are cheap.



> ^hairy soap in Todd s crib.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Just one single curly hair.


----------



## chrisstef

I'm pretty sure its an issue with one of the nerves or muscles. Didn't develop as strong as the other eye and the brain will eventually shut it off and shift all the strength to the other eye. Amblyopia is the medical term.

Theyd have to get behind the eye to work on the muscle I believe. My younger cousin had to have it done and while its not uncommon its not something id really want anyone to deal with.


----------



## ToddJB

The best scrubber is your finger nails


----------



## jmartel

That sounds no bueno, Stef. Glad little dude looks like he doesn't have to deal with that.


----------



## 489tad

JMart he bath looks great. 7 Im a big fan of hardwood floors and yours looks great. Stef its great news Nathans eye is responding to treatment. Im most impressed that some of you guys wash. Whodathunk!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, another term is lazy eye. I feel for Nate, my sight never came back. Kids were harsh on someone with a patch and glasses. I didn't cooperate either, kept lifting the patch! I did have the surgery but it was just cosmetic, kinda scared people with a rolling eye. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya OF. Luckily our pediatrician caught it very early and its responding. Also pretty lucky that its only patched for 2 hours a day. We usually do it right when he gets home from school and just wants to lounge around for a while. Kids can certainly be cruel.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job Jmart and 7.

Glad little Nathan is improving. A friend of mine had to wear a patch in first grade, but none of the other kids made fun of him. He was meaner than them.

Tapping Terry.


----------



## bandit571

Details, details..









Mo details….









All in the details


----------



## jmartel

Hopefully I can wrap up this bathroom in the next week or so. After the 4th I need to get another dumpster and start demoing the other bathroom/pulling down the wood paneling on the walls. Then back to remodeling. At least this time the plumbing/electrical is mostly done already


----------



## 7Footer

Dang Stef that is scary stuff. Good news for sure though!! Man anything with the eyes is so scary.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## jmartel

4th and likely final coat. Should be installed on Friday.










Note I cleaned up the drip in the photo after. Didn't see it till I went to clean up.


----------



## chrisstef

JKungfugrip. Nice wood.


----------



## Tim457

House is looking solid 7, too bad you're leaving. Cali still the plan?

No luck yet on the job front yet. I'm a teacher so I'm looking for the fall. Bad timing because last year I was getting calls about open positions and this year there aren't openings anywhere that I have connections. But such is life, I'll be able to find some alternatives while I'm looking for something long term.


----------



## jmartel

Bummer, Tim. Could you maybe set yourself up as a private tutor or something similar in the meantime?


----------



## chrisstef

No jmart. He wont teach you sex ed in the privacy of your own home.


----------



## terryR

maybe he can teach my wife to drive? She manged to swing her new/used horse trailer off the edge of a curve in the road, killing two rims, and bending one axle. Probably totalled. Now dealing with insurance; the horror!


----------



## Tim457

Yeah, tutoring actually pays better, only downside is the working hours aren't as convenient for the family.

Ouch Terry, you've had it less than a year right? Hope insurance covers it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Terry.

Hope it works out soon Tim.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> I m pretty sure its an issue with one of the nerves or muscles. Didn t develop as strong as the other eye and the brain will eventually shut it off and shift all the strength to the other eye. Amblyopia is the medical term…
> 
> - chrisstef


I had the same thing as a child, I agree with OF, glad they are making progress on the "lazy eye" The patch worked for me on the eye, but the laziness transferred to the rest of me , and so I now am a card carrying member of the WGAF (Who gives a F(*K) club. Glasses in grade school suck-since so many wonderfully cruel kids think its fun to call you 4 eyes, nerd and anything else. Always had to tape up the glasses after breaking them-
But the magic of corrective surgery as adult and no more lenses-just 20/20 vision now


----------



## chrisstef

Good to know Mike. Luckily lil buddy's vision is spot on. Much like his mama who's got much better than average vision. She can spot a stray nose hair from across the room.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, the trailer is only months old to us. Insurance won't try to come close to replacement value, so wife is bummed. I kinda hate horses. Big. Expensive. No precision, like a good mill.


----------



## theoldfart

"Glasses in grade school suck-since so many wonderfully cruel kids think its fun to call you 4 eyes, nerd and anything else. Always had to tape up the glasses after breaking them"

Been there done that. Tape doesn't work if they get run over by a lawnmower DAMHIKT!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You ran over a pair of glasses with the lawnmower? Yeah, I'm asking…

Shop cleanup moving along slowly at best. Three cans full of off-cuts and I don't have a place to empty the barrels. Too hot for a fire pit, but I may run it tonight (on the driveway) anyway just to create more space. Sorry Tony, but no pics yet. Boring stuff… stare at a corner or shelf or tabletop, figure out what doesn't belong, put away that what has a place and pitch what has to go. Move on to next area. Etc. etc. etc. / lather, rinse, repeat.

Rhetorical question: Will I ever get serious about selling off extra bench planes? I got smoothers and jacks (Stanley, Rockford, Craftsman, Fulton) that are just collecting dust. Why do I keep them, he said. An extra #10 1/2 rabbet plane, three extra #46 cutters I should send to PK in Canada, a couple #5 1/2s that never get used, Jarts to box and ship to Stef, and so on.

I know: there's no whining in woodworking. But shop cleanup sucks.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, a five year old does not use a lawnmower. A five year old takes the glasses off to be like the other cool guys and drops them in the lawn at which time his friends dad runs the lawnmower over them.


----------



## DLK

I could trade my extra bench planes for your extra bench planes?


----------



## TheFridge

Couldn't help myself. Post about painting saws 

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/326241


----------



## TheFridge

Durp  wrong thread.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/227753


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Two trash cans of detrius emptied, two more are full and ready to go, and still one more is half full. I've been needing to get this cleanup done for quite a while. Oh, and sweeping compound is da bomb.


----------



## ShaneA

Does that work on wood floors Smitty? We use it on the concrete for our warehouses. But I never even considered if it was possible on any other surface.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's great on wood floors, yes. At least for me (ymmv). Throw a handful along the baseboard and it pulls the fine dust along with sawdust, shavings, etc. without creating more airborne yuckiness.


----------



## chrisstef

That green compound really just keeps the dust down and grabs onto the little particles. It should work just fine on hardwood Shane.

Edit - currently 2 children, a dog, and 20 guinea hen chicks (in a box) in the office. Nice and quiet Friday.


----------



## ToddJB

I've never heard of sweeping compound.


----------



## jmartel

> I ve never heard of sweeping compound.
> 
> - ToddJB


Same. But I'm intrigued.

The goal for the new shop is to not have to worry much about dust between getting a good dust collector and doing an epoxy floor coating. We'll see if that actually happens. Working on the permits now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Throw it down, sweep it up. Smells good, is kinda/sorta damp so the dust clings.










EDIT: Pulled that pic from the web; it really is easy to sweep up, there's nothing left behind when you do.


----------



## chrisstef

What Smitty said ^. No more bristle stragglers left behind. Its great stuff until you are mandated to use it over a 30,000 sqft building. Then it starts getting expensive.


----------



## ToddJB

> The goal for the new shop is to not have to worry much about dust
> 
> - jmartel


Stef never has to worry about dust. The amount of sweeping is directly related to the amount of productivity - squeeky clean that shop is.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There are recipes on the interwebz saying it's just sawdust, mineral oil and rock salt (that last one sounds kinda sketch to me). I'd want the groovy green color though.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Sneaky ginger.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, is that a dog or a ferret?


----------



## chrisstef

Well it aint a minuteman, that's for damn sure


----------



## theoldfart

hehe


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It throws the bags at the puppy dog's face…


----------



## ToddJB

That's paint from stencils? Looks great.


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - no, no, no. That's vinyl. No way I could make paint look like that. One of the guys that works here, his roommate, happened to work for a company that does all the signage for UConn. Hooked it up on some vinyl decals. Ill start laying poly over it all tonight.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah. That makes sense. I was super impressed with your brush skillz


----------



## ShaneA

Good job cornholer…

Our sweeping compound is burgundy in color. Not that I have ever used it, but the warehouse guys do. Clearly it drags along the floor debris with it. Leaves the floor way cleaner than sweeping without.


----------



## DanKrager

Sweeping compound just works. I've been known to throw some used oil in a 30 gal plastic bag of planer chips, stir it up and let it sit for a couple weeks. Keep it outside in case it starts to heat up on ya, but with used motor oil it shouldn't. It seems to work as well as the commercial stuff.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

I refuse to sweep. It is below my station as a man.


----------



## TheFridge

Speaking of vintage. Unisaw. Cast plinth? 450$. Thinking about snatching it up just because.

https://houma.craigslist.org/tls/6197168599.html


----------



## jmartel

Got home from work early today before the wife did, so I decided to rub it out.










Benchtop all finished up.

And installed. Still need to add drawer/door hardware, but it's up. Can kind of see the punch list for the house hanging up on the wall on the right.









Once I get some more time, I'll be drywalling in the open area above it to make everything look built in.

And found some more flowers in bloom today.


----------



## TheFridge

> Got home from work early today before the wife did, so I decided to rub it out.
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah that's usually the best time. No interruptions while finishing is always nice.

I need some sapele in my life now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fridge, that Unisaw looks tasty! I would say a decent deal but with the cast iron goose egg cover definitely a good deal. I've seen original motor covers selling for pretty big money.


----------



## TheFridge

Without covers or a fence it would get 450$ here. Not expecting a reply but one can hope.


----------



## ToddJB

I agree with yeti - it would be a great deal as complete as it is.

Looks good, Jmart. Yeah is super clean. Hardware will bring it all together.


----------



## TheFridge

I'll know Monday. He thinks the guy who put down a small deposit is a flake. I really hope he is.


----------



## 489tad

We had AC issues this week. I know you guys get all squishy over tool boxes so here's a shot of mine. Currently not using them. Upper leather Gerstner was my dads. Circa 1947? I had my grandfathers until my dad retired. Have that to my brother. 
Anyway. No AC. Called my guy, out of business. He died. Called a new guy. He recharges. I ask why with a one year old system would it leak. Blah blah blah. He checked the valve on the compressor and its loose. Checks the valve on the first floor compressor and its loose. He told me some guys might loosen to create a leak for a return service call. They are now tight. We will see what happens next year. Service call 99.00. Recharge 140.00 U.S. Have a great weekend fellas.


----------



## chrisstef

Glad ya found the leak Dan. We had a pinhole somewhere inside our air handler and would have to recharge it every year. That god old pretty quick.


----------



## ToddJB

Here's to hoping, fridge.

Dan, that Gershner is perfect. I may have you take some detailed pics of the book drawer someday.


----------



## theoldfart

I'll second the drawer pics. I have the drawer front and one side on mine. Just picked up a Machinery's Handbook so I want to get it into the chest.


----------



## 489tad

Todd and Kevin






















































Drawer front 2.710" x 5 1/16" x 7/16" 
Rabit 5/16" x .050" deep. 
Total drawer length 8 3/32" 
Drawer back2 5/8" wide, 1 15/16" high, 5/16" thick 
Metal has 1/8" fold over. 10 nails and green paint.
If you need anything else just let me know.


----------



## theoldfart

Thank you Dan.


----------



## ToddJB

Woah, would have never guesses it was just folded metal. How confident do you think its original? I also thought they had a hole in the bottom to pop the book out.


----------



## 489tad

Todd I'm very confident its original. The leather boxes are maybe pine with oak trim around the drawer openings and oak drawer fronts. I remember my dad telling me he couldn't afford the oak box. There's no indication that drawer has been repaired.

Kevin and Todd please check the back of the drawers for markings. Mine has 80-1 through 5 and 80 on the long drawers. My dad wrote a message on the back of the book drawer. The numbers do not seem related to the message.


----------



## theoldfart

I checked mine and the book is bigger than the drawer. The construction is on the low end side.

Top to bottom its short by 1/4"









Width wise short again by 3/16"









Total front view









I think I'm going to modify it to match the construction on Dans. I can thin down the bottom drawer support and use tin/sheet metal to form the box.


----------



## DLK

You could rip out a 27 or so pages out of the book trim it to make it fit. LOL.

Could over the years humidity caused the pages to swell so that it would not fit?


----------



## DanKrager

Following this box refurb, Kevin. DonK had an interesting thought about humidity swelling the pages. Sometimes the paper wrinkles a bit, too, which would quickly add to the thickness. You could test that by putting the book into a book press and squeeze the daylights out of it for a couple weeks just to see how much it would compress. The problem is, if it gets damp in the drawer it could do some damage as it swells back up. But it would be an interesting exercise to see how long it would stay "compressed". 
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

The truly tight dimension is top to bottom. Width is not an issue. The original drawer has grooves for 1/8" masonite type bottom and sides. The grooves are a 1/4" in on two sides and 1/2" on the bottom. I can fabricate a tin or brass box similar to Dans then take out the bottom frame piece and half it's thickness. It will then fit. I don't think the chest was originally designed with the handbook in mind unless there is a later version in much smaller dimensions.

Edit: Three more pics
Width









Height









Drawer cavity









I'll post progress pics on the Tool chest thread


----------



## DLK

> Following this box refurb, Kevin. DonK had an interesting thought about humidity swelling the pages. Sometimes the paper wrinkles a bit, too, which would quickly add to the thickness. You could test that by putting the book into a book press and squeeze the daylights out of it for a couple weeks just to see how much it would compress. The problem is, if it gets damp in the drawer it could do some damage as it swells back up. But it would be an interesting exercise to see how long it would stay "compressed".
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Thanks Dan. Here is a story you might enjoy that explains how I cam to think about the humidity.

Many years ago I was a card counter. It is better for the player the more cards are dealt out before the shuffle. We call this the penetration. Logically the casino does not want the penetration to be too deep. On the other hand less penetration means more shuffling which means fewer hands dealt which means loss of revenue for the casino. We hope for 75% penetration but usually the casino only allows dealers to deal out 65%. Well there was this casino I played at that was so cheap that they used the same decks over several days. The humidity was horrible when I was playing and the cards got thicker and as a consequence the penetration increased and I made money.

O.K. back to the Gerstner chest.


----------



## theoldfart

Actually Don, mine is a George Scherr Co from New York, NY.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Go Redbirds!


----------



## DLK

> Actually Don, mine is a George Scherr Co from New York, NY.
> 
> - theoldfart


Regardless I am jealous and want one.


----------



## chrisstef

3rd coat.










Scherzer was dealing tonight Smitty. Not much you can do when hes chuckin it like that.


----------



## ShaneA

Looking good. Are these yours, or a gift?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, that looks amazing. Great job.

Dan, the Gerstner that I have with the missing book drawer is a different model. It's not as wide and doesn't have a top lid. But the drawer hole is the exact measurements you gave. I appreciate it, Sir.










And yeah, both my Gerstner's and my Union have numbers on the back. They used that system to keep the drawer fronts together. Presumably one guy was working on multiple boxes at a time - the number system kept them from mixing up the drawer fronts with different boxes.

Oh and this guy is done.


----------



## Tim457

Wow, nice work guys.


----------



## chrisstef

Some real nice lookin box around here.

Theyre gonna stay home for now Shane.

Off to work. Yahooo!!


----------



## JayT

Great restore on that chest, Todd. I'll send you my address.

Other than the logo, those boards look great, stef.

Hope you enjoyed the game, Smitty. Wife and I went to see the Royals yesterday.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd and Stef, nice work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You buys sure have some nice chests.

Game not so good. StL struck out fifteen times over nine innings; Scherzer was a beast (of course). Oh well, can't win 'em all. RE: the Royals, I've driven past that stadium maybe a hundred times or more, never went to a game yet. It's on the list!


----------



## ShaneA

Don't be scared Smitty, that stadium cant be more than 3 miles from Casa de Shane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll be driving past you next month a couple of times then, Shane. Taking #3 Son to college in Omaha and that road runs through KC.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes.

I'm surprisingly busy this morning. I expected people to be lazier.


----------



## jmartel

Looks great, Todd. I'd like to get an old machinist's chest like that.

Decided to get my feet wet yesterday. Here's a few half-decent ones.














































And it makes it way more personable when you come across a crab pot underwater. Felt bad for the crabs that were caught up and just waiting to be eaten.


----------



## TheFridge

Eff me. What do you know. The dude that put down a deposit on the '59 Uni flaked out!
Waiting for the owner to confirm when I can "look" at it 

Look up the Andrew fridge in the urban dictionary. Amazing things can happen when you google your name 

Edit: I'd love to watch a major league ace pitch.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Fridge, hopefully you can nab it!


----------



## ToddJB

That will be another unisaw, will it not?


----------



## TheFridge

I thinks it's about as sure as sure gets 

Yes it will Todd. Mine is a mid 70s. It's a functional saw. Biggest 1-1/2 HP motor I've ever seen. It is a hoss. I think it would spin a 1-1/2 horse craftsman motor backward. This one was left out in the rain for years with 52 bies and extension table potato chipped the top. and rusted out the inside of the arbor bracket. Made it work with brass screws.


----------



## Brit

> I refuse to sweep. It is below my station as a man.
> 
> - TheFridge


Don't let Tony hear you say that Fridge. He's an expert.


----------



## chrisstef

The form is impeccable ^


----------



## jmartel

Happy 4th, everyone.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn. The pic sucks but yeah I got it. All the parts minus miter gauge. He even threw in a 36"ish bies fence for free. I'm going back to get a 20" delta milling drill press with power feed for 300$  and he has a bunch of planes too. I told him gimme a couple weeks to build my cash flow up. He has a mill, metal lathes, 36" bandsaw, 12" jointer, and a crapload of other small machines and hand tools. He even had a spiers infill.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome Fridge. I probably have a spare miter gauge if you sweet talk me - you know what I like.


----------



## TheFridge

My sweetheart, thanks for the offer but I think I'm gonna stick with the incra for now bud.

This is what I want to bring home the next time.










I wouldn't mind this either. Someone added the tote but still.


----------



## jmartel

You suck, Fridge.

Dove this morning, visibility sucked. Maybe could see 5'? Basically just tested out new gear. Now there's a parade at noon and then a BBQ later tonight.


----------



## Tim457

Awesome Fridge. Couldn't find much info on that drill, how does it work as a mill? I don't see a milling table or vice.


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry tim, it's just a heavy duty drill press that can be used for some milling as well with a cross slide. I got confused about its name for a second there.


----------



## Tim457

Heavy duty for sure, looks like it has a 3horse motor. That guy has enough stuff to clean out your blow money.


----------



## chrisstef

Just dont let new tools cut into the hooker money.

Honey hole ya got there fridge.


----------



## ShaneA

The hooker fund is real, and must be maintained properly. Lol


----------



## woodcox

From the one ,episode of Arliss that I remember,"just take it out of the b!t¢h fund!" congrats with grab Andrew F!

8:30am parade and then breakfast meat sweats put me down for a nap. Had a dream that the Schwarz was my new neighbor. He was trimming my over grown trees on his side of the fence. Even had the nerve to trim one in my front yard hanging over the roof. I picked up a chunk of limb he left behind and thought to turn a small bowl for him as a thanks for the tree maintenance. I held up one of his books, none of which I own, and got a thank you. I never got to turn the bowl cuz I woke up. What's that about?

I haven't been in the shop since May, too friggin hot out there! Walnut bench is done and awaiting a finish still. I did test all of those fiishes under the arm r seal, some slight differences but nothing too drastic to warrant the process. I'll post the pics when I take em. Frankly, I didn't care for the arm r seal for the finish on the bench and will likely just go the 321 route and save the arm r for something else if it will keep that long,lol.

Nice pics J!


----------



## chrisstef

At least ya didnt wake up wet woody.

Lame on the ars tip. I fuggin love the stuff. Ya really dont see it work until ya hit coat 2 or 3. I just finished coat #4 on the c-hole boards and im super pleased with it. Gettin a wax tonight and thats a wrap.


----------



## TheFridge

I just snatched up a lot of 3 - 2HP teco VFDs for the cost of a new 1. Been a good day.


----------



## chrisstef

2 VD's for the price of one. Bet youre outta hooker money now aint cha.


----------



## ToddJB

Let me know if you want to let any of those VFDs go


----------



## TheFridge

Sadly, hooker money is gone. Gotta flip some tricks to build the stash back up.

Will do. I'll let you know how testing goes toddums.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is a picture of my shop mid-project. A bit messy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You need a bigger shop. And, that's not messy to my eyes.


----------



## chrisstef

Cleaner than bandit's dungeon's ever been Allen. And I bet ya Fridge would clean it for some more H&B money.


----------



## JayT

Allen, messy? That's cleaner than my shop when I'm not working on anything.


----------



## ShaneA

Fridge is on the prowl.

Shop looks spotless to me, please only posts where real messes are involved. You guys give me a complex.


----------



## ToddJB

Looking good, Allen.


----------



## chrisstef

Careful what ya wish for Shane. Oldfart may have changed his name to oldshart.


----------



## theoldfart

I heard that!


----------



## chrisstef

Glad youve got the hearing aids turned up today OS.


----------



## ShaneA

Alright, that was pretty funny and point taken. Gotta stay vigilant


----------



## DLK

> I just snatched up a lot of 3 - 2HP teco VFDs for the cost of a new 1. Been a good day.
> 
> - TheFridge


I wish my new shop was ready I might try to buy one off of you. But… still busy with packing.


----------



## theoldfart

OS indeed! young pup…..


----------



## ToddJB

Oldshart = Chappedcheeks


----------



## theoldfart

you mean like saddlesores?


----------



## TheFridge

> Fridge is on the prowl.
> 
> - ShaneA


In my defense: I was fingerprinted and had my background run by the state police for the local school board and I'm pretty sure I'm not a predator. I mean. No gaurantees but I'm like 90% sure I'm not.

Don K, Even considering the (hooker) money I've put out in the last couple days not in a rush to get it back. If I decide to get rid of it I'll check with you first.

Edit: my sister just made me take 300 for flood related electrical work on her house so I'm definitely in no rush. Damn. It's been a good couple of days.

Started new job today. They said it was laid back. SOB. Is it ever. I didn't know what to do with myself.


----------



## chrisstef

So i was replacing switches last night and i thought i had replaced everything in kind. Well, ive got a 3 way switch that will now power the light fixture but neither switch will shut it off. Ive got 14/3 wire in each switch. Black / red / white. Ive got the black wired to the common post on both switches. The other 2 (travelers?) should be interchangable on the top posts of the switches no? Bad switch? Hhyyelpp meh!


----------



## Brit

Haven't got a clue Stef, but I've noted you like a 3-way.


----------



## summerfi

We had a 5.8 earthquake just after midnight last night, with aftershocks continuing for about an hour. I haven't heard of any damage so far. We had stuff fall out of the medicine cabinet and a wall clock that wasn't working started gonging again. There are reports that it was felt as far away as Calgary, Seattle and Boise. I'm glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## chrisstef

Thatll pucker ya up Bob.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, is the power and switchleg to the light in the same box or opposite?


----------



## Brit

Bob - Did the siding stay on Bob?


----------



## chrisstef

No comprende fridge. I think it runs switch-fixture-switch but im not 100%. I didnt touch any wiring in the fixture.

Heres my pics:

Box 1









Box 2


----------



## Brit

.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Stef,

See these:

















In your first picture, it looks to me like your white and red are connected together. Either way, it's worth double-checking the connections.


> Box 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## summerfi

Andy - fortunately it did, but I was worried. It's so darn hot here now that I'm having problems finishing the siding though. Mid- to high-90's for at least the next 10 days.


----------



## johnstoneb

Bob
I'm in Cda at my daughter's place. Slept right thru it.


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate the diagram Kent. The white and red wire in my pic is just an illusion. They are connected adjacent to one another (see pic below which is the other side of that switch). From everything I can tell in that diagram I'm wired correctly. I took pretty good care making sure I didn't switch any wires around from the previous configuration. I think/hope its a bad switch. I'm obviously getting power so the black, hot wire, is connected correctly (my assumption). So ive either got the neutral wire connected as to where the switch isn't cutting it off on one end or another OR Ive got a bad, or 2 bad, switches.


----------



## summerfi

Woke me up Bruce. I've seen several reports that it was very noticeable in Spokane.


----------



## woodcox

Preventative maintenance or cosmetic replacements, Stef? Maybe check any pigtails that may have come loose during or reinstall the old switches to eliminate a new bad one.


----------



## chrisstef

All cosmetic woody. Bone to white. Good thought on putting the old switch back in.

Had a donkey choker on deck for an extended period of time. Almost didnt make it to the shop. Sweatin n everything.


----------



## ToddJB

We your able to keep your shirt on?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ Andy. Fridge is in a much higher man-standing than I Andy.

Congrats Fridge.

5.8 is getting close to real earthquake vigor. Glad you rode it out unscathed Bob.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! @ Donkey on deck.


----------



## Brit

Lazin' on a Sunday afternoon…
In the summertime.

<a>


----------



## Tim457

Stef good thing these guys have you covered. I was going to say make sure you have the blue wire connected to hot and the red to ground so that you make sure there's no fire risk.


----------



## Brit

Whatever you do Stef, don't cut the RED wire!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, a Kinks reference. AWSOME! Ray Davies rules. and he likes his ******************** the best, cuz he's better than the rest…

Fine picture, hometown?


----------



## Brit

Closest town. It's about three miles from my village. Very quaint.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm,,,









have a few of these…while I contemplate what wood this is…









Gave a bit of scrap a coat of Witch's Brew, to bring out the grain a bit better…


----------



## Brit

Isn't it flamed (tiger) maple Bandit?


----------



## Brit

I had a wonderful custom built guitar made of flamed maple with my name on the headstock. Had to sell it to finish renovating my house. Broke my heart to see it go.


----------



## summerfi

96 degrees and rising. Wife just turned on the AC for the first time this year. I'd love to live where it's 60 degrees year round and only rains when I want it to.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Appreciate the diagram Kent. The white and red wire in my pic is just an illusion. They are connected adjacent to one another (see pic below which is the other side of that switch). From everything I can tell in that diagram I m wired correctly. I took pretty good care making sure I didn t switch any wires around from the previous configuration. I think/hope its a bad switch. I m obviously getting power so the black, hot wire, is connected correctly (my assumption). So ive either got the neutral wire connected as to where the switch isn t cutting it off on one end or another OR Ive got a bad, or 2 bad, switches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


Your description of not being able to switch them off threw me. Given what you just told me (used to work and appears to be wired correctly), I'd just go ahead and replace the switches.


----------



## chrisstef

Swapped the switches for the old ones. Same problem. They go on but dont switch off. Im boogerin somethin up here. Theres only two wires that i can switch around. Total of 4 combinations possible. Its now tinker til it works time. Grr.


----------



## JayT

stef, do you have a electrical or multi tester?

Unhook everything. Go to the the switch where power comes in. Check the wires to see which combo gives a reading. (should be white & black, but check). Hook those up to the switch. The remaining wire is the traveler. Mark it and hook it up. Check to see that you have power to the traveler. Flip the switch whichever way so that you do.

Go to the second box. Find which combination of wires give a power reading on the tester, there should be only one combination of two wires that works. That's your traveler and neutral. Leaves the last wire as hot. Hook up that switch.


----------



## TheFridge

In the box with just a 14/3: white goes to (common) black screw.

In the box with dimmer: white should be tied into the hot(s) in the box. 
Black of switchleg to light goes on (common) black screw


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Swapped the switches for the old ones. Same problem. They go on but dont switch off. Im boogerin somethin up here. Theres only two wires that i can switch around. Total of 4 combinations possible. Its now tinker til it works time. Grr.
> 
> - chrisstef


Electrically, 3-way switches are a relatively simple concept; power is sent down route #1 or route #2 by the first switch. The second switch allows power from route #1 or route #2 to pass to the load (light). If both switches are set to the same path, the load lights up. If they aren't, then they don't.








My poor wounded brain can't decipher the combination of connections that would allow power to pass through to the load without (incorrectly) connecting two wires to one of the terminals on BOTH switches; sorry. Please let me know what the issue was once you get it fixed.


----------



## TheFridge

It's always nice to know a fellow LJ woodworker/tool whore/machinist who is willing to bang a part out for sale or trade (Aiden1211- Robert Porter) he's a sweetheart.










Original chisels had a shank an 1/8" bigger than the ones I ordered…










Success










A couple extra goodies with the radius gauges never hurt either 










Edit: he's also brewing some tools up for me as well. Center scribe for resawing that comes equipped with a couple drills and guides to drill center of anything about 2" or less, a metal Fibonacci gauge and a mallet with a variety of heads that can screw on/off. Delrin, brass and steel among them. Can't wait. Juices are flowing…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Waiting on Jimmy Buffett…


----------



## theoldfart

So Smitty wears a white sport coat and a pink crustacean;-)


----------



## chrisstef

No multimeter jayt. Needs me one.

I got nuffin. A big fat bowl of nuffin. New switches, new configurations. Nuuhhhh-finnn.


----------



## TheFridge

So stef, what baffles me is that's it's nearly impossible to create a circuit with 3-ways that won't turn off by either switch. Yet somehow, you've done just that 

Q1: So to clarify. Both switches do nothing when in all 4 combinations of up/up, down/down, up/down, & down/up?

Q2: Even when a switch crosses the center point of its travel and makes no connection between the common screw and the 2 brass colored screws?

Q3: did you undo/redo swap any wires under a wirenut?


----------



## chrisstef

A1: correct.

A2. Correct. Unless i missed a position (possible)

A3: didnt touch nothin under any wire nuts.

Im baffled. Theres a lot goin on inside the box with the dimmer. 4 bundles of wire in there.


----------



## bandit571

" Cross circuiting to"B"....."


----------



## woodcox

Is the dimmer on the same circuit and would have to be downstream of both switches yeah? That seems to be the weakest link in the box and could have shorted when you butter knifed the knob off. Used a butter knife didn't you? Should have used the fulcrum in the fork. Seen it a hundred times.

The previous home owner here just painted em' white. Now look atcha. Say that reminds me, the minions bedroom light switch sounds like pop rocks sometimes when thrown. Ima fix it.

I saw this above the office at work today. What do you suppose is goin on there?









Ma Bell is slippin.


----------



## chrisstef

Got the ill communication there ^


----------



## DanKrager

Don't you recognize a printer when you see one?

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks like someone is trying to identify different sets of wires and doesn't any of the tools beyond what your average 1st grader might have handy.


----------



## chrisstef

Ouch ^. Got a multimeter coming my way this afternoon. Friggin drivin me nuts. Im giving it one more shot then im calling sparky. And while hes there he can run me 3 new circuits in the shop. Two birds.


----------



## ToddJB

I think Yeti was commenting about Woody's pencil box electrical - not your 3-way switch dilemma. Don't be a sensitive touchhole


----------



## theoldfart

Nice afternoon in New York









Just finished seeing an Andrew Wyeth exhibition at the Fenimore Museum. Next up the Farm Museum. Their collection of old tools is supposed to pretty good.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh indeed i think youre right todd. Ill retract my feelings now lol.

Rainin like a bastage.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah Stef, that was about the network wire mess in Woody's office, the stains on the wall behind the rat's nest look a little suspect too, wonder who's juices caused that? I've had my share of electrical dilemmas too, the 1st floor half bath was putting out only half voltage so I knew somewhere there was a loose connection, bad receptacle of switch but there shouldn't have been anything else on the circuit. A weekend's worth of wire tracing showed one of the exterior house receptacles was for some reason unbeknownst to me on the same branch. Other than that total f up and some amateur hour stuff the previous owner did, most of it is in pretty good shape.


----------



## TheFridge

So the light is on when the switches are in and only off when they are out?

Todd. All 3 vfds tested great. Reset to factory parameters and setup the minimum to test 3 wire control. PM me dawg.


----------



## chrisstef

Correct fridge. Well i havent pulled both switches and left the breaker hot yet. Its like its got constant power no matter how i arrange it.

I grabbed a multimeter today and ill get into it after buddy goes to bed. Gonna try jayt's advice first.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Speaking of hot. 117deg today. I'm melting!


----------



## chrisstef

Oh to hell with all that. 117 is refuggindonkulous.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge - power on, light on, BOTH switches completely disconnected. Wtf?


----------



## chrisstef

And i read 120v when touching ground wire to black wire in both boxes. Zero reading for any other combinations. And that goes for both boxes.

Running fixture / switch / switch?


----------



## Hammerthumb

So your problem was is not with the switches if they are disconected. Light is getting power from another source.


----------



## Hammerthumb

(Electronics engineer in another life)


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed Paul. Its gotta come from the panel to the fixture first. (Or somethings really effed up). Ill pull my wiring for idiots book out in the morning and see where im boogered up … hopefully.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Agreed Paul. Its gotta come from the panel to the fixture first. (Or somethings really effed up).
> 
> - chrisstef


Could be a poltergeist, even better if it's able to power the light without drawing juice from the grid. Just don't piss them off!


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, I just can't see how that setup EVER worked right!

Does the dimmer switch still work with everything disconnected? Remove it too?

Good luck.

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. Dimmer works. It controls the light in the dining room which is just on the other side of that wall.


----------



## TheFridge

Did you replace the light recently? If that light is the only one controlled by the switches and you have more than one set of wires and they are all color matched then that is your problem. You need to find the set that goes to the switch by the dimmer and we can go from there if that is the case.

I notice there is a white on the switch by the dimmer. You shouldn't have a white on the switch at that point.

Check in the box for the light first to see what's going on then gimme a holler. PMing my digits.


----------



## Pezking7p

Fun with switches. I remember when I learned the hard way about switch legs.

Cheers homies.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh! We have a creeper!


----------



## ToddJB

Sweatin for a buck


----------



## chrisstef

Cant knock the hustle ^


----------



## TheFridge

You need to tell him to work the corners at night once the sun goes down. It's what I'm teaching mine.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, let me guess…..the light is between the breaker and the switches? Home-run from the light to a breaker, with the switches add further down the lines….


----------



## chrisstef

Surely appears that way bandito.

Just back from a 6 hour sweatfest at the amusement park. Dude didnt even blink 40' up on a mini hellavator and was pissed he couldnt ride the coasters.


----------



## woodcox

First chance I had to ride the coasters at that age, I puked in the old man's lap. Last time we did that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I got a 'thank you' and still got blocked from that YaHoo thread, Stef. What a strange post that thing is….


----------



## chrisstef

Thats hilarious Smitty. The heat must have gotten to old boy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Are you jarting yet? I hear it's a good distraction from electrical work.


----------



## chrisstef

Ha! Im not yet. Ill likely bust em out later today for a quick test run. Electrical is currently sliding down the list. Groceries, laundry, yard work and a 5 year old that wants to be playing outside are all taking precedence currently.

Gonna make some pesto this afternoon. Maybe some pignoli nut cookies too. Om nom nom.


----------



## Pezking7p

In for pics on nut cookies. PM if you need to. I'm ready.


----------



## chrisstef

Good to have ya posting again instead of lurking Pez. I gotta call big moms for aunt ediths old recipe. She could bake her ass off. Then nut cookie pics. Hope ya dont go blue while waiting.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe DVK has come back to life as the Dessert Woodworker?

Knee has "issues" today….walking around at a yard sale…knee made a loud "POP"....tried to mow the backyard later…found a couple holes in the ground with..my left foot….more noise from the left knee…the one I had repaired last December. have to wait until Monday to get it checked out..

Had to get an old plane set up last night..









have to hide the box from Mos..









Need to mill some grooves..









Time to get "Groovy"


----------



## Tony_S

> Thats hilarious Smitty. The heat must have gotten to old boy.
> 
> - chrisstef


I think it's a little deeper than heat…..he's effin wack.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah buddy. I love the smell of race gas in the morning.


----------



## chrisstef

Tell wifey no fiber after 8:00 then ^


----------



## Pezking7p




----------



## JayT

Pez, why is your chair LOL'ing? I wasn't aware that chairs had a sense of humor.


----------



## chrisstef

Wife preggo Pez? That looks like a baby feeding chair. At least Moser's does.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez, why is your chair LOL ing? I wasn t aware that chairs had a sense of humor.
> 
> - JayT


Because even my furniture mocks my woodworking skills.



> Wife preggo Pez? That looks like a baby feeding chair. At least Moser s does.
> 
> - chrisstef


I just always thought it was a handsome chair, so I'm making two.


----------



## jmartel

I like those chairs, Pez. I've been debating between something similar to that and a Morris chair for when I get time.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed its a good looking chair. The bent laminations will be a cool task as well. Whats the material Pezzeroni?


----------



## Pezking7p

Jmart- I like a Morris chair, and I considered trying to design a slightly more modern/Asian version so that it would match my living room set, but I decided that my first chair should not be of my own design.

Stef- material is cherry, like all the rest of the living room stuff I've made. I'm getting kind of tired of cherry, but it's so beautiful, cheap (for furniture wood), and works well. After these chairs, though, I'm moving on. I think bedroom set is next or maybe dining room table. I could use a break from case work and drawers….(as if my year off wasn't enough).

Issues at work, had to work last night. Going to work mostly nights this week. Good news is that I'll be working 7-8 hours instead of 10+, which leaves lots of time for wood shop and Friday I'm off all day!


----------



## ShaneA

You girls ready for GoT? I may have to watch the last episode or two from the previous season, to refresh.

#stark


----------



## Pezking7p

We ready up in here Shane. Rewatched all of season 6. Totally glad we did because I forgot half of what happened. In my mind I had blurred half of season five with season six.


----------



## bandit571

Traded some lathe chisels today, since I no longer have a lathe. 6 mostly Craftsman chisels for three little boards..

















3/4" x 4" x 7' long, Black Walnut..even has a bit of figure to it..

Fair trade…


----------



## jmartel

> You girls ready for GoT? I may have to watch the last episode or two from the previous season, to refresh.
> 
> #stark
> 
> - ShaneA


Still only halfway through season 5 on the rewatch. I might delay this week's episode if we don't catch up in time.


----------



## TheFridge

GoT: when? Soon?


----------



## chrisstef

Some geek you are fridge


----------



## Pezking7p

Quiet in here today. Need some entertainment at work.

Jmart how was the track? Did you do good? Bike paint is looking pretty sick.



> GoT: when? Soon?
> 
> - TheFridge


When will THEN, be NOW?

Soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Gary Sanchez is a freak. Kid is hittin booombs in this derby.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm more familiar with dirty sanchez.

I might have known some people that might have falsified some documents in order for their home phone # to show up as Guido Hernandez on caller ID.


----------



## lysdexic

GoT is on July 16th @ 9PM


----------



## TheFridge

Sunday Sunday Sunday! Now I gotta find someone who will let me borrow their HBOgo sign in.


----------



## woodcox

To those with walnut swingers. How are they holding up? I broke the handle on the maple one I made. It got thrown. I throw stuff.

So, to get some needed shop time and a replacement I have started this one from LAP. 








I think I should switch to the dimensions in the brackets cuz this thing is going to be unwieldy. 









Are you following the Moser, Pez? Cool chair. Ottomans too?

Ed: The mallet is from the Woodworker and Charles Hayward via LAP. German patttern.


----------



## Pezking7p

Dangit that's a beast. I have a big mallet and a lighter mallet. I like them both at different times, but I tend to use the smaller one more often. The big one can fatigue if you're using it all day, like chopping mortices or a bunch of half-blinds. I would go smaller if you think it's heavy.

Also, might I suggest a leash, or a sacrificial mallet for use in times of throwing?

Yes straight up copying moser, ottoman and everything. I still haven't found an upholsterer, but I live in the middle of what used to be the furniture capital of the world, so I'm pretty sure I can find someone. I'm a bit scared of the price, though. I'm guessing at least $500 per chair for leather and upholstery work. Maybe not, idk.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart how was the track? Did you do good? Bike paint is looking pretty sick.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Very rusty, ended up dropping myself down to intermediate group instead of the advanced group like I've been doing. First day back in almost 2 years since I wrecked january last year. Bike randomly died on my first session in the morning, and I have street brake pads on it so I had horrible brake fade all day. But, I didn't wreck, so I'll take it as a decent day.

Plan to do at least one more this year, but I'll need new tires and new brake pads before then.

Swapped the bike back over to street legal tonight for the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Pezking7p

But did you have fun? What is the difference between advanced and intermediate groups? Intermediate can only pass on the inside?

I think you need some carbon rotors. 

I've been dreaming of a bike for a while. I'd really like to fix up an older bike and make it into one of these cool cafe bikes. Like an old BMW r50 or r100. Need to buy a house and build a big shop first, though.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe use this for that commute…









There are at least 10 of these running around my area….


----------



## Tugboater78

Hope everyone is good, i havent checked in for a while. Got frustrated with the site and how it and my phone do NOT work well together.

Shop is a wreck, i cant even walk in it atm, so nothing happening out there..

Wife wanted a garden, so been working on that some.. tons of zuccinni been harvested, starting to have to can green beans, will be making lots of pickles in a few weeks.

Wanted to share a pic of my father in laws house, cause its a good one. 30 yrs ago it was a rundown 3 room log cabin… all work done by him. One day ill share interior pictures, it is an awesome place.









Be back again, just thought i would drop in halfway through this boat trip.

Adios amigos


----------



## terryR

woodcox, my walnut mallet only gets used for light chisel tapping. Just too soft for man work. Beautiful, though!

Looks like this guy will have a few gaps in the DT's. I couldn't see well enough during peining, so gaps. It will still work fine as a test plane for me to build other stuff! 










Sending the infill knob out to a friend for hand filed work, then a few details, and it's done! 9" long. Cocobolo for the infill.


----------



## terryR

And the next one is ready for peining,










A rectangular smoother just like the first one I made. 50 degree bedding. For Sale.


----------



## ShaneA

I will be happy to say I knew Terry before he was a big shot!


----------



## jmartel

> But did you have fun? What is the difference between advanced and intermediate groups? Intermediate can only pass on the inside?
> 
> I think you need some carbon rotors.
> 
> - Pezking7p


For the most part, yes. Not the best day, but not the worst. Intermediate can still pass on inside and outside. Advanced has a tighter bubble around the riders so you can pass closer. "6 ft" bubble which is never enforced in advanced. I've tapped on guys feet before letting them know I'm coming around the outside.

Biggest difference is speeds. Intermediate guys are doing like 2:20-2:05 laptimes. Advanced are doing 2:05s-1:45s. So someone doing a 2.2 mile lap around 25-30 sec faster than you.

Hopefully my shop will be built in the fall. Getting permits now.

Bandit, one guy at my work has one of those. Looks fun, but you lose the practicality of a motorcycle. Plus they at least had a tendency early on to catch fire.


----------



## Pezking7p

> woodcox, my walnut mallet only gets used for light chisel tapping. Just too soft for man work. Beautiful, though!
> 
> Looks like this guy will have a few gaps in the DT s. I couldn t see well enough during peining, so gaps. It will still work fine as a test plane for me to build other stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending the infill knob out to a friend for hand filed work, then a few details, and it s done! 9" long. Cocobolo for the infill.
> 
> - terryR


If your pein isn't filling the gaps I find it's best to just put on a good face and be enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Damn, feels like a Thursday in here…

Tug, that looks like an awesome hangout, and it sux your shop is all cluttered up. Mine too, and progress is SLOW in getting things cleared. Almost like I have too much stuff… Naw, that's not it.

Your plane making skills are seriously wicked, Terry. Incredible work.


----------



## Pezking7p

> But did you have fun? What is the difference between advanced and intermediate groups? Intermediate can only pass on the inside?
> 
> I think you need some carbon rotors.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> For the most part, yes. Not the best day, but not the worst. Intermediate can still pass on inside and outside. Advanced has a tighter bubble around the riders so you can pass closer. "6 ft" bubble which is never enforced in advanced. I ve tapped on guys feet before letting them know I m coming around the outside.
> 
> Biggest difference is speeds. Intermediate guys are doing like 2:20-2:05 laptimes. Advanced are doing 2:05s-1:45s. So someone doing a 2.2 mile lap around 25-30 sec faster than you.
> 
> Hopefully my shop will be built in the fall. Getting permits now.
> 
> Bandit, one guy at my work has one of those. Looks fun, but you lose the practicality of a motorcycle. Plus they at least had a tendency early on to catch fire.
> 
> - jmartel


That's a pretty big gap between groups. I only ever rode in the beginner group, and I never passed anyone on the sv650. All-in-all I found the experience kind of scary, in a controlled sort of way. I can see me getting good at it but I don't take to those sorts of risks quickly like some, I need time and practice, especially braking into turns. Towards the end of the second day I was starting to really get the hang of the tighter turns, but still a huge wiener about turn #1 and anything coming off a wide turn or where I was carrying speed.

Specs on shop? Elevations?

Morning everyone. One nice thing about working nights, I only work 8 hours so I have lots of time during the day to do stuff. Kind of nice. Need to eat, lift, and spend some quality time in the shop today.


----------



## jmartel

Here's a video from 2 years ago. 8:35ish is a good idea on how close it can get sometimes.






Coming into T1 (or T2 in the case on my track) hot enough on the brakes that the back end is skipping around is a good time once you get used to it.

Shop is going to be 25'x37'x10'. Detached in the backyard. Not sure if you were here when I bought the house over the winter? Picked up a little place on 0.94 acres. Turned a laundry room into a bathroom so far, and will be tackling the master bathroom reno soon. I've started a small fruit orchard in the NE corner of my lot as well. Got 7 trees going now, and plan on tripling that in the next couple years.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Here s a video from 2 years ago. 8:35ish is a good idea on how close it can get sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into T1 (or T2 in the case on my track) hot enough on the brakes that the back end is skipping around is a good time once you get used to it.
> 
> Shop is going to be 25×37 x10 . Detached in the backyard. Not sure if you were here when I bought the house over the winter? Picked up a little place on 0.94 acres. Turned a laundry room into a bathroom so far, and will be tackling the master bathroom reno soon. I ve started a small fruit orchard in the NE corner of my lot as well. Got 7 trees going now, and plan on tripling that in the next couple years.
> 
> - jmartel


Yah I'd say that's pretty close. It's never the back end I'm worried about skipping around  But yah, it can be fun when it gets a bit squirrely.

I was here when you started reno, but before you moved into the house I think. Sounds like you're doing a lot with 0.94 acres. I'd love to do some longer term work to my property, but I'm just not convinced I'm going to live here much longer, one way or another.


----------



## ToddJB

Guys, do not ingest paint stripper. It sucks. I think I got some last night. My throat kills. Burning like crazy. Couldn't sleep last night

Hi Pez


----------



## jmartel

> I was here when you started reno, but before you moved into the house I think. Sounds like you re doing a lot with 0.94 acres. I d love to do some longer term work to my property, but I m just not convinced I m going to live here much longer, one way or another.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Yeah, I wouldn't be putting this much work into it if I wasn't planning on staying forever. Thinking about leaving NC in general? Or just your specific area?


----------



## chrisstef

Oof. Sounds no Bueno Todd.


----------



## Mosquito

Yikes Todd…

On the home front, the more we randomly look at houses "just for fun" the more I'm thinking we'll be staying in our current house for quite a while to come, unless the job situations change. We like the area (and even neighborhood, and our neighbors on either side are great). Love the location, and how private our yard is. Not much in our price range that also has the space for a shop like we've got.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Pez I thought you you found a house somewhere around CLT? Wifey's hoping for a job interview down there soon so I have my fingers crossed, heck we've already got a good idea of where we want to live.
If you like the minimalist beemers and CB's, you should check out what some have done with CX500's (650's too).
I sold my SV1000S three years ago and still miss it but I never got it on a track, it was going to get me in trouble or hurt if I kept it and didn't relegate shenanigans to a closed course, especially with what qualifies as road maintenance up here in the rust belt.


----------



## Pezking7p

Todd, must have been desperate to take a shot of paint stripper. Stick to liquor next time. Also: Hi!



> Yeah, I wouldn t be putting this much work into it if I wasn t planning on staying forever. Thinking about leaving NC in general? Or just your specific area?
> 
> - jmartel


For sure not in this house. When we bought it, Mrs. Pez was like "oh we'll just reno the kitchen an then we can add-on for more space and more bathrooms (currently 1 bath). But like I said, our appetite for renovation is not what we thought it would be.

So we are currently on the fence with moving. I've been waiting for my work to promote me for 5 years, and I'm getting impatient. It always seems imminent, but nothing happens. I've given myself a hard deadline for Jan 2018 before I start looking. Most likely my best options will not be in this area. We are not tied geographically to this area by any means, and Mrs. Pez's work isn't exactly stellar right now.

Even if I did get promoted, there is a strong chance that I would have to move for it, possibly overseas, so the house hunting is basically on hold. I probably shouldn't make such a big deal out of it, my job right now is pretty great, boss is awesome, pay is good (I think?..????) and work is relatively stress free. I'm just ambitious and worried work is holding me back.

TL;DR:
-We don't like our house much
-80% chance I'm moving for work in the next 18 - 24 months. 
-Pez whines a lot

Mos, hard to argue with a place in a major metro area. Always good employment opportunities and abundant "stuff" - activities, stores, people, etc.


----------



## jmartel

Pez, since you work in paper, have you considered moving to Scranton? I hear Dunder Mifflin is a good place to work.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Pez I thought you you found a house somewhere around CLT? Wifey s hoping for a job interview down there soon so I have my fingers crossed, heck we ve already got a good idea of where we want to live.
> If you like the minimalist beemers and CB s, you should check out what some have done with CX500 s (650 s too).
> I sold my SV1000S three years ago and still miss it but I never got it on a track, it was going to get me in trouble or hurt if I kept it and didn t relegate shenanigans to a closed course, especially with what qualifies as road maintenance up here in the rust belt.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Nah we on that GSO time. I'd love to move to raleigh. My company's headquarters is there, but I don't know how I would handle non-manufacturing jobs.

I had a buddy who had a TL1000R back in the day. I always loved the v-twin motors. If I ever get more money than I know what to do with I'll probably buy a ducati sport bike. I love the sounds from a twin cylinder engine, though I just don't like the big v-twins a-la harley, bike needs to rev over 3000 RPMs to sound good


----------



## jmartel

Ducati looks like they are switching over to V4's in the next year or two. So if you want a twin from them, you might want to look at at the current models.

I had a SV1000. It was good enough on the road. Sounded nice. But the brakes and suspension were severely lacking. And it was crazy heavy.


----------



## ToddJB

This was my CB650






Started the process of customizing it. New lo-pro tail light, bars, gauges, made a new cockpit plate, got rid of a bunch of stuff. 4 to 1 exhaust, pod filters, the next step was going to be to swap out the seat which would have been the biggest cosmetic change but decided to sell it before I got there.

Edit - that was pre-manbun


----------



## Pezking7p

I've heard Dunder-Mifflin is a pretty good place to work as long as you can stand the people working there.

Sucks about Ducati switching to 4's. Why the change? Do they feel they're being beat out on engine performance? Is it a weight thing? Surely no one ever said: I'd buy a Ducati but the performance just isn't there.

I can definitely see Todd showing up to a tool swap with a tricked out cafe racer, man bun and everything. Sorry you never got to finish it.

Steam box is twisting itself apart and leaking like hell under use. Having trouble laying out the curves for the back of the lolling chair. Time to lift.


----------



## ToddJB

meh, no need to be sorry. I got a lot more out of it than I had into it, and I sold it because I was tired of moving it around anytime I wanted to do woodworking. And because those old bikes require some warm up time, which I never was willing to give it in the morning when I was running late to work.

Won't be my last bike. I'd like an old beamer like this


----------



## jmartel

> Sucks about Ducati switching to 4 s. Why the change? Do they feel they re being beat out on engine performance? Is it a weight thing? Surely no one ever said: I d buy a Ducati but the performance just isn t there.
> 
> - Pezking7p


It's bringing tech from their MotoGP bikes down to the production bikes. Those bikes are absolutely killing it on the straightaways. Faster than anything else out there with the bigger engines and better aerodynamics. Personally I like the noise of the V4's better than the twins. The new 1200ish CC version is going to be north of 210hp most likely.

The GP bike is 1000cc, over 250hp, and only 345lbs. Pretty crazy stuff.


----------



## woodcox

That was a clean scooter, Todd. I can see why you made out with it. 
No stripping tonight! Get some sleep.

Keep at pez. Don't pull a hammy.

Stage One weight reduction is now complete. 









#hickry


----------



## ToddJB

That's one BFM, Woody. Looks like it weights a ton.


----------



## chrisstef

BFM is right. Thats a hoss hittin stick.


----------



## woodcox

Camera weight maybe. After taking 3/8" off the faces and one side, it is much better. Faces are 2 1/4" wide and the handle is 8 1/4" below the head, 7/8" stock. Bigger than the last one for sure. I also want to turn a round carver's with something denser than walnut. I've never tried chiseling with one of those.


----------



## duckmilk

^ Like a small sledge. Good stuff posted here lately.

Hi y'all, just catching up from my vaca in Nebraskey. They made me ride horses twice and vaccinate ~170 calves. Hadn't been on a horse in almost 2 years, but, I had a good time and drank lots of beer. Saturday evening, I got to meet up with JayT and see his shop and the really cool planes he has built, plus the ones in progress. Like someone else has already said, it's good to finally see the face of a LJ buddy. Thanks Jay, enjoyed the visit


----------



## bandit571

Been using this Spalted Maple one for chisels for quite a while now..









What it started out as…


----------



## Pezking7p

> Sucks about Ducati switching to 4 s. Why the change? Do they feel they re being beat out on engine performance? Is it a weight thing? Surely no one ever said: I d buy a Ducati but the performance just isn t there.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> It s bringing tech from their MotoGP bikes down to the production bikes. Those bikes are absolutely killing it on the straightaways. Faster than anything else out there with the bigger engines and better aerodynamics. Personally I like the noise of the V4 s better than the twins. The new 1200ish CC version is going to be north of 210hp most likely.
> 
> The GP bike is 1000cc, over 250hp, and only 345lbs. Pretty crazy stuff.
> 
> - jmartel


Wtf would you even do with 210 HP on the street? Crazy. I love that motogp leaves a lot of options open for engine design. IMO F1 and NASCAR lose a lot of their fun-factor by restricting designs so heavily, pretty much zero performance difference other than tuning techs.


----------



## jmartel

Friend of mine has a Kawasaki H2. That's a supercharged 1000cc. Stock form it's got 200hp. You can download a tune and put a basic pipe on it and be around 250-275hp now. The H2R from Kawasaki, which isn't street legal, is sitting at 310hp.


----------



## Mosquito

Finally got around to making myself a veneer hammer. Up until now I've been using rounded over pieces of scrap wood, and a scrap piece of UHMW plastic bar with a rounded corner. This is much better. I used a piece of hard quilted maple for the head, and a piece of 1/4" thick brass that I rounded over for the edge. The handle is some scrap cherry I had from the rose shadow box. Though I think I may have to warm up the shop a little bit for the next round… Glue was cooling down too quickly on me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks pretty sweet, Mos. If your shop is too cool you can come to mine. Think it got up above 100 in there today.


----------



## woodcox

Awsome mos! A tapered fitting head to the handle I assume? What is the veneer there? Very nice.


----------



## Mosquito

Tapered, glued, and wedged from the back side just in case. Veneer is Cocobolo.

I may have to do the next set of veneering out in the garage, or even outside. No lack of heat in either location at the moment lol Just the basement in the split level tends to be around 67-68 degrees. I'll have to throw a folding table with the granite slab out in the garage or something


----------



## terryR

Mos, you sure that's cocobolo? LOL. Bhog, that's colorful.

Major heat here in the south. expecting 91 today with humidity of 85%. Heat index is over 120. f me.

peining complete,


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, it's some pretty good lookin' stuff. I've got a few more sheets of it, and only need 1/2 of the next one.

Plane is looking sweet too. Makes me want to finally dig out my hollow and round making tools again…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome work, Terry. And I love the Veritas hold down. Don't see too many people posting pics of them in use though. There are three at the bench for me - two 'whack a mole' types and one Veritas. They're perfect complements.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi Pez. Good to have you back.

Wow Terry. Wow.

Nice work Woodcox. You too Mos.

Glad you had a nice time Duck.

Cafe-style bikes are so cool looking.


----------



## terryR

Seriously wanting another of those expensive Veritas hold downs. So nice to sneak up on clamping pressure instead of a sudden whack sometimes.

I should invest in a nice metal vise. Been tearing up my leg vise badly.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Tapered, glued, and wedged from the back side just in case. Veneer is Cocobolo.
> 
> I may have to do the next set of veneering out in the garage, or even outside. No lack of heat in either location at the moment lol Just the basement in the split level tends to be around 67-68 degrees. I ll have to throw a folding table with the granite slab out in the garage or something
> 
> - Mosquito


Is the coco for a computer case? Also, I thought you redid the garage for a shop? Not true?


----------



## Pezking7p

Terry (and others), I think it's so cool that we all used to admire infill planes and raise them aloft as the highest form of black magic tool making wizardry. Yet here, in this one thread, we have multiple people continuing to hone the skill of making these works of art, to the point that they really could be making planes worth thousands of dollars. It's a testament to the level of skill, ingenuity, and persistence of a community of people who are naturally builders/crafters. Missed you fellows.

Terry, I like that hammer, too. Pretty much everything going on in that picture. Vises. They are like clamps, and daddy always said that you can never have too many clamps.

I need some hold downs. Guy at work was supposed to make me a few, but his forge broke (this was about 2 years ago, lol). I should probably just buy 1-2.

Hi, Tony! Where are you traveling to next? How's the lexus? I've been admiring the new lexus grills lately, I find them extremely arousing.


----------



## bandit571

Getting about done…









Bought the hinges today..and a can of BLO…...getting down to the short strokes now…

The grille doesn't do a thing for me…...needs a furnace filter inside it?


----------



## Mosquito

> Tapered, glued, and wedged from the back side just in case. Veneer is Cocobolo.
> 
> I may have to do the next set of veneering out in the garage, or even outside. No lack of heat in either location at the moment lol Just the basement in the split level tends to be around 67-68 degrees. I ll have to throw a folding table with the granite slab out in the garage or something
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> Is the coco for a computer case? Also, I thought you redid the garage for a shop? Not true?
> 
> - Pezking7p


The detached garage out back is still a work in progress for the shop. It's not done yet, so still largely working in the basement shop/using the few machines I have set up out in the in-progress shop).

Not for a computer case, a box for a friend


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am staying put this year Pez, putting the money towards my house. I'm slowly trying to get relocated back to San Diego… finding work, getting my place into rentable condition, purging belongings, etc.

I love the car. Still to this day, when it switches to electric in the midst of stop-n-go traffic I get a smile on my face.


----------



## Pezking7p

Believe it or not, this one line is all I got done today, took about two hours. Had to copy a picture of a moser chair into sketchup, draw a curve over top of the picture, then figure out how to lay it out on plywood.

Hoping to start bending this weekend, two or three forms to go. Also need to find a way to seal the steam box…I filled the cracks with some silicone I have but the silicone never cured up, so now the cracks are all filled with gooey silicone, and the cracks are quite large! Best idea I had was to buy some foam strips of door sealer, take the box apart and put the foam between the joints, screw back together. Thoughts?


----------



## woodcox

Foam should help or maybe remake it in ply? Idk. It looks like it is flat sawn(2) & qtr sawn with pith(2).


----------



## woodcox

Any headway on the lectrics stef?


----------



## jmartel

Almost have the other motorcycle starting. Been a little over a year since it's ran. Got fuel, got spark, it catches occasionally. Good timing since my bike is now effed up and died on me 4 times on the way home yesterday.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Foam should help or maybe remake it in ply? Idk. It looks like it is flat sawn(2) & qtr sawn with pith(2).
> 
> - woodcox


I figured ply would fall apart pretty fast, maybe not? Yah my wood selection wasn't great. Then I pieced it together like a muppet. If only lowes had 6" 
PVC!

I think I'll try the foam. Should take 20 minutes and $10, which means it will likely take 4 hours, $50, and about 3 trips to lowes.



> Almost have the other motorcycle starting. Been a little over a year since it s ran. Got fuel, got spark, it catches occasionally. Good timing since my bike is now effed up and died on me 4 times on the way home yesterday.
> 
> - jmartel


Try some carb cleaner in the intake? Carbeurated or Injected? Could be fouled jet or injectors.


----------



## jmartel

Done that. It's a 1993 Suzuki Bandit 400. Carbed bike. Pulled off the carbs and cleaned them, replaced with all new o-rings and such. Pulled out the fuel petcock and cleaned that. Carbs are now getting fuel again. It's close.


----------



## Hammerthumb

San Fransisco again. At least I get out of the heat.


----------



## ToddJB

Pez, will just good old fashioned duct tape work?


----------



## chrisstef

Nada woody. Havent messed with it since the weekend. Im gonna drop the fixture tonight and see whats goin on there. If somethings not painfully obvious im wussin out and callin in help. I hate when i cant do things. Fairly discouraged.


----------



## TheFridge

I have to veritas quick action. Me loves.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

State of the Shop is "air conditioned". Window unit installed last night, temps today hovering near the century mark and shop interior is slightly under 80 this afternoon. I'm calling it a win.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Done that. It s a 1993 Suzuki Bandit 400. Carbed bike. Pulled off the carbs and cleaned them, replaced with all new o-rings and such. Pulled out the fuel petcock and cleaned that. Carbs are now getting fuel again. It s close.
> 
> - jmartel


Fuel + Air + Spark = Fire? If you've got fuel at the carb, and Spark in the cylinder, maybe the air isn't moving the fuel from the carb to the cylinder? Is there a small animal in the air filter/exhaust? I'm sure you've checked already, but I had to say it. Stuck valve? Hate it if you have to rebuild the top end. I really want to be working on this bike right now.

HT, what's going on in sanfran? Going to eat some Rice-a-roni?

Todd - I tried tape before caulk, it fell off pretty fast after the steam kicked in, haha. But I used some tape I got from work that is like a really aggressive masking tape. Maybe duct will stick, any experience with wet duct tape?

Stef, don't get discouraged. Chasing down wiring problems in the walls can be damn near impossible. People add wires and do stuff you would never guess. That's why I have a nightlight in my kitchen. But I'll tell you what, I love that night light.


----------



## ToddJB

I'd run a strip long ways down your seam, then go back and wrap the whole thing - like grip tape. I'd guess one roll would do it.


----------



## Pezking7p

> I d run a strip long ways down your seam, then go back and wrap the whole thing - like grip tape. I d guess one roll would do it.
> 
> - ToddJB


Thats a pretty dang good idea. Wonder if I have any duct tape?



> State of the Shop is "air conditioned". Window unit installed last night, temps today hovering near the century mark and shop interior is slightly under 80 this afternoon. I m calling it a win.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Sweeet!


----------



## Mosquito

Temps around 90 today, shop was at 70, which is good. Humidity was at 75%, which is not good… I need de-humidification more than I need air-conditioning I think, at least this time of year


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ah…temps in San Fran is about 65.

Wall unit works good in my shop Smitty. 110deg outside and 78 in the shop.

Out here on business Pez. (And to get a break from the heat. 105deg and a monsoon is intolerable).

Bet you find the problem in the fixture Stef.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

88 degrees, 80% humidity right now. AC is where it's at. Mos, you got it good. Paul, good to hear from you and the wall AC setup is where I need to go, ultimately. Need my front window for windowy stuff, not to hold an air conditioner.


----------



## ToddJB

Still plugging away at this thing with friends when we get a chance.



















"What the heck is that piece?"










And I'm breaking a shop rule of only one restoration at a time, but these guys are moving slow on the Drill press, so I started working on my scroll saw.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You got a pit crew Todd?


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Kinda, Paul. The backstory was likely told in Jan or Feb. Some dudes from my church showed interest in restoring tools, so I thought I would take them through the process. Our pastor is a woodworker and loves to tinker on old motorcycles, but had a heap of crap bench top DP that finally gave up. So I found this one and we're restoring it to give to him as a surprise.

What it's replacing


----------



## DLK

> Temps around 90 today, shop was at 70, which is good. Humidity was at 75%, which is not good… I need de-humidification more than I need air-conditioning I think, at least this time of year
> 
> - Mosquito


Send us some warm weather. It is Mid 50s wet and rainy here and I am only 6 hours away from you.


----------



## Mosquito

it's been a weird summer around here… today we're barely supposed to make 70, 80 tomorrow and 95 on Saturday.

I was almost thinking about one of those 14k BTU portable air conditioners, and putting an exhaust port on the garage door. I don't have any windows to use. I'm not sure yet how often I'll actually NEED air conditioning, but I'd get one that can also act just as a dehumidifier for when A/C isn't needed.

Or was looking at mini splits too, but that seems excessive for my space and location. Rather expensive for only wanting it about 2 months out of the year


----------



## Hammerthumb

Ahhhh….65 degrees.


----------



## smitdog

Long time, no post dudes!

Purchased another iMac for our business a couple months ago. It's newer and better than my previous model so I took that one for myself and set up my older one for my mom to use. Along with that change we've been upgrading all of our software to be current again and it's been a chore to get everything back functioning the way it should. Also set up a NAS to hold all of our client artwork files so I had to figure out how to get that working correctly. Add to that a new digital production printer in February that has a new controller system we have to learn and it's been hard to find time for SOTS! I am the IT department, so if things no workie I get to troubleshootie…

Trying to get somewhat caught up and you guys are all doing some amazing stuff. Can't wait to get a good roof on my future shop along with some re-grading as I had an inch or so of standing water in there this morning from all this darn Ohio rain. Maybe then I can post some projects I will be working on.

Hey 7, Adobe is what I use all day at work so shoot me any questions and I'll try to help. Not familiar with After Effects because I work in the printing industry, not photography or video. But you need help in Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign or Acrobat and I can hook you up bro!

Here is both a pic from my family vacation first week of May and a demonstration of my Photoshop skills as I had to use my oldest daughter's face from another pic to actually get a good one where they are both smiling and looking toward the camera lol!










BTW, if you do Disney then I highly recommend their memory maker package - you can have pictures taken throughout the parks wherever they have a photographer and most of them took great shots. We literally got a couple hundred excellent pictures from only 2 days at Magic Kingdom. Many of the shots are candids of our kids while they were meeting the various characters and it really freed us up to enjoy the experience. Other photos were taken with our phones to supplement them, it was awesome and I didn't have to lug a camera around at all. They link it to your wristband and you can access it through an app to download or share. Well worth the price tag to me.

Cheers gents, time to get back to work!


----------



## DLK

> it s been a weird summer around here… today we re barely supposed to make 70, 80 tomorrow and 95 on Saturday.
> 
> I was almost thinking about one of those 14k BTU portable air conditioners, and putting an exhaust port on the garage door. I don t have any windows to use. I m not sure yet how often I ll actually NEED air conditioning, but I d get one that can also act just as a dehumidifier for when A/C isn t needed.
> 
> Or was looking at mini splits too, but that seems excessive for my space and location. Rather expensive for only wanting it about 2 months out of the year
> 
> - Mosquito


Well I am just hoping it does not snow next week. Thinking about a mini-split for the new shop.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig it smit. We'll be making the pilgrimage in the next couple of years.


----------



## chrisstef

Fuggin scorcery










I aint a smart man but sure looks like theres not enough wires here to make it to a switch considering the fixture has to be fed directly from the panel.


----------



## bandit571

Makes you wonder where the switches wires ARE connected to…


----------



## ToddJB

Oh man, Stef, are those wires in the attic or between floors? You might have a hidden box or two


----------



## chrisstef

Rigjt bandit.

Between floors of course todd.

What boogers me is that it all worked before i tried replacing 2 stupid switches!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One of the wire pairs from one of the switches is carried as double hot? As in, hot black running from fixture to switch and returned to fixture hot via white. (?)


----------



## Pezking7p

Smit, more seamless vacation with less toting of cameras sounds ideal.

Stef, the issue is the light doesn't turn off ever? Even if all the switch wires are completely disconnected?


----------



## bandit571

Shop will be closed for tonight..









Thanks to a pond forming between my house and the neighbor's house.
Pipe for the washer's drain wasn't letting enough water through. Had to yank the pipe out of the floor drain..









A whirlpool ensued, was over an inch deep right there….and more coming in..









Good thing the floor slopes towards the floor drain…..might take a day…..too many thunderstorms today….


----------



## chrisstef

Correct pez. Switches removed light still on. But before i replaced the switches all was good. Worked 100% normal.

No bueno bandit but at leadt ya got a drain.

Smitty - what youre saying sounds good but its def over my pays ale.


----------



## Pezking7p

So all wires disconnected? Not even same colored wires butted together? did you change the light, or disconnect the wires from the light at any point?

Edit: right. Not enough wires for a switch. You gots a short in the floor.


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## jmartel

I don't want to think about what unspeakable things you owe him now for that advice


----------



## Pezking7p

So are you going to share the answer to the riddle?


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta do what ya gotta do jmart.

We're not all the way there yet upon further inspection.

Ill let fridge explain it but what im telling myself is two hots dont make a light. Issue i got now is that the living room switches now control the dining room light and the living room light. Dining room light is also controlled by the dimmer and its matching 3 way switch as its supposed to.

And fridge says no such thing as a 6 way switch. Pssh.


----------



## theoldfart

Three possibilities to explain Stef and voltage
1. He's too cheap to hire a qualified person.
2. He's too stubborn to let some wiring get the best of him.
3. He's driven by a thirst for knowledge.

Any other observations from da krew?



Good job Stef and Fridge!


----------



## chrisstef

1). My buddy just text me his grandfathers number. Hes a retired electrician.

2) i was calling him in the morning. I had admitted defeat.

3) Im far from being that personally motivated.

What did it was fridges cajun twang. Like sinatra singing to an italian woman, it captivated me. The stern tone of his voice when he said "hang on, i gotta go beat my kid" had me like putty (lol Putty) in his hands. He guided me through with such compassion and care. I owe it all to you fridgey.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm sobbing now, my makeup is running, damn you Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Uhm. I mean.

I wasnt taking no for an answer. I was determined and pushed by my thirst for knowledge to overcome this obstacle.


----------



## jmartel

Tonight is being spent getting new gear setup for diving this weekend. Backplate/wing is even US made, surprisingly. Swapping my gear over to the Tec/Cave standardized setup. Probably won't ever do that stuff (maybe go extra deep, giggity), but I figured they have gotten everything perfectly setup so I might as well follow by example.










Still need to change out regulator hoses though. Primary gets a 7footer, secondary gets a short one with a necklace to hang around my neck.

Safety sausage is hanging from the crotch strap. Figured you guys would enjoy that setup description.


----------



## theoldfart

To be honest we have the same setup, dimmers and two switches. I called a sparky after two days. It was either that or violence!

Edit sausage strap? JKink has issues.


----------



## jmartel

Everyone's got their kinks. Mine just happen to involve bolt snaps, webbing, and sausages.


----------



## TheFridge

> I don t want to think about what unspeakable things you owe him now for that advice
> 
> - jmartel


What I usually do is not agree to any unspeakable acts so it festers in the mind… he will be scared to bend over in public for awhile…

Seriously though. If for some unforeseen reason I happen to visit where you live, I will stalk you and give you the biggest goose of your life in public. So don't punch that gingerish dude. Because it's probably me…

Anytime bud.

Edit: just finished a job in a HIgh school metal shop. Old Logan by powermatic tool room lathe has been sitting for years… waiting for love… I'm gonna plant the seeds of "wow, that unused lathe sure takes up a lot of room. Just sitting there. You know I could make that thing go away…" next time I talk to the teacher. Wouldn't take it anyway but legally of course. The school board says once it's in the dumpster it's free to the public. I could provide that dumpster where it would spend 2 secs of its life before it starts a new one with me. I have dreams.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I still don't see the description of where the issue was with Stef's lights. Iquiring minds….


----------



## chrisstef

Problem came out of this box Paul. We separated that bundle of black wires to find the switchleg. Hooked the switchleg to living room switch and the other hot to the dimmer.










Next up is to figure out why the living room switches are talking to the dining room light.


----------



## Pezking7p

Good gawd. This is why wire markers were invented. Halfway there, Stef. You and fridge are going to make a really cute couple.

Jmart, sweet underwater sex swing.

Just woke up. Slept from 10-9. Time to update the state of my shop (after some coffee and putting on some chinos).


----------



## bandit571

Shop floor is almost dry…now….my turn the fan back on, to help things along. Pond outside has dried up….


----------



## terryR

Cool stuff, JDeep. Stay outta the caverns.

Stef, feel up to looking our old farm house wiring now? Just remember, the home was built in 1870's, and electricity came to this country road in 1960's.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol not a chance Terry. My house was built in 1988 and I'm having trouble with it. Ive got zero desire to work on a farm house. Farm fixes are unlike anything else in this world.

Could you imagine the spawn fridge and I would produce? They'd likely have a cell put aside for the child at birth.


----------



## terryR

my wife just bought her 2nd horse,










and NO, that's not my fencing in the background. Those freekin' metal t-posts that you can drive in the ground in under one minute. Or the crooked wooden posts sunk about foot deep.

And, no, I'm not fencing this month. Holy crap the heat is depressing this year. No matter what time of day it is, the temp + humidity always = 100 degree heat index. All day.


----------



## jmartel

Another horse? Damn. My wife would love to have a horse again, but I do not want to pay for that. Could probably have one on our property if we wanted to though.


----------



## Pezking7p

Stef, your offspring would break out of any cell. Or at least bribe any jailers into setting it free.

HEY we've got the same horse. We should meet up and horse swap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn that's pretty Todd!

I don't envy the monsoon mugginess Paul or Smitty's Midwest swelter, for that matter. Humidity sucks.

Fridge is my hero.


----------



## smitdog

Bandit, the same storms are getting me and putting my garage in similar condition. Happens every time it rains much at all though. The bozo who built it graded the driveway down hill straight into the door opening. There is no grating in front of the entrance or anything, just a single drain in the middle of the garage so all the water just comes down the hill right in the garage. and the grate for the drain gets plugged nearly immediately because of all the leaves and tree debris… brilliant…


----------



## terryR

Horses are like big, barbie dolls for wealthy women. I'd rather raise walnut trees due to fencing and feeding requirements.

But…happy wife…ya know?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

SotS: Cleaned. Well, at least as clean as it's going to get. Found dust in areas of the floor that was accumulating unabated since the wood went down. Still a bit more clutter than I'd like, so we'll work on that a bit more. But a good baseline has been set once again for a 'clean' shop.


----------



## woodcox

I've read Walnut trees can make horses lame.

Chamfers and blo.









Good progress, stef. Solid skills fridge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ that is a big beater, and a mighty fine one at that. Nice work.


----------



## DanKrager

Woodcox, you're on to something. Walnut shavings in a horse stall will kill the horse. A reaction between the tanins in walnut wood and horse urine creates an "odorless" gas that is extremely toxic to any horses in the area. The good news is that walnut shavings are good for pet pillows because the same tanins repel fleas and a few other bugs.
DanK


----------



## jmartel

> I d rather raise walnut trees due to fencing and feeding requirements.
> 
> - terryR


I didn't realize there was that big of a danger of walnut trees escaping their enclosures.


----------



## DLK

They do escape in mallet form, which could explain all the lame horses.


----------



## chrisstef

Mental note …. Don't whiz on walnut. Got it.


----------



## duckmilk

Black walnut shavings in the bedding = laminitis (inflammation - sometimes with separation) of the hoof wall in horses.
Toxic principal: Jugulone (anaphthoquinolone)
Clinical Signs: In 12 - 24 hours, trying to get the weight off the front legs and on to the rear, leg edema (swelling), increased pulses in the front pasterns.
Treatment: Remove bedding and treat laminitis (in other words, call your vet). Laminitis if left untreated or treatment is postponed too long can sometimes result in permanent / intermittent lameness in the fore feet.



> They do escape in mallet form, which could explain all the lame horses.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Especially if you whack them in the legs with it.


----------



## duckmilk

Don't you wish you had become an electrician Stef?

Terry, your wife's horse isn't tall enough. She can still see over its back.


----------



## Mosquito

Over on the #45/Combination Planes thread, I told Smitty I had my eye on something else than a good deal on a #45 we both saw. Well this afternoon (late lunch break… sort of) that came to fruition

It's a little rough on the outside, but aren't we all… Mainly just veneer damage, so hopefully I can just pop out the panel and either repair what's there, or re-veneer it. 














































It also came with a bag full of other stuff that was in it, but not necessarily Keen Kutter branded


----------



## duckmilk

I'm rougher than that on the outside Mos. That's pretty cool!


----------



## CL810

''Tis a thing of beauty, Mos.


----------



## bandit571

One of the saws I picked today, has a strange etch…









Strange bolts..









And..









26" long, straight back 6ppi..rip saw….was only $3….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome, Mos!! More pics pls! Or separate blog!


----------



## Mosquito

I will do a separate blog of it once I get a chance to shoot at it with the DSLR. I'll also take a full inventory of what I have vs what came with it originally. Turns out, it was originally $40 in 1912, which comes out to around $1,000 in today's money


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's so cool! What's the back story?


----------



## Mosquito

Been watching it on Craigslist for a while, like 3-4 months; the listing expired twice before this time. Started out at $875 the first time it was listed. This last time he listed it for $375, and he said I could have it for $275 if he could keep it for "a week or two in case there were other offers". He said $300 and I can take it now. $300 was all I had grabbed for cash on the way out there, so that's what I paid him for it.

The guy I bought it from has had it for the past 25 years, which at that point in time his father gave it to him. He's not sure where his father got it, or how long he had it before giving it to him. That's about the extent of the lineage known about it.

Oh, and I do have the metal Keen Kutter badge that goes on the top front of the door, it's in the drawer, so will have to get that put back on after I fix up the front panel.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, that is really cool.

I sit at a desk far too much every day to do this kind of manual labor. But this is for a buddy who put in countless hours in on my basement.


----------



## TheFridge

Todd, that pink shirt really brings out the roundness of the tush.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Even the inside layout matches the KK cabinet I have, Mos. Mine came with no tools of course. Great pickup for sure.


----------



## DanKrager

Keen Kutter's production version of the Studley tool chest? That's a nice find, Mos.

DanK


----------



## DLK

So how many KK tools are missing? You'll spend a fortune replacing them. I'm down to two impossible to find screw drivers for my Stanley 951.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah there's a few missing lol I'll have to go through it with the list of original tools, but rough guess, I'd say probably missing 15-20 of the original 44


----------



## ksSlim

Here in ( ,DoDah) Wichita Ks, Flea market had a vendor with a nice 45 in box with full set of irons $$130 ,and 3 extra 
sets of cutters for $125 each. Wouldn't go my way on the prices.
What is the going rate for a complete 45 in dovetail box. Also sets of irons.


----------



## DLK

Sounds like a fair price to me.


----------



## bandit571

Rather skimpy at the yard sales today….









Spent $10 on this dirty thing….









3/4" Radius Bosch bit was included..DeWalt DW610…..it was missing the wrenches, is about all….


----------



## DLK

wrenches of size 17 and size 24 I think are required. But do check.


----------



## bandit571

Used a Craftsman 3/4" and a Williams 1" on the router…bit has been freed from the collet. 1/2" shank.

Lot of caked on sawdust on the bit. Dust everywhere else. Had to tape one spot on the cord, no bare wires, just the outside covering was nicked.

Router was in a cardboard box, filled with all kinds of DeWalt cordless drills and saws…another had all the batteries….not a single charger in sight…passed. Router was the only corded thing in the box…"$10?" "Sold".

Maybe I can get a bit of use out of it?


----------



## duckmilk

> Maybe I can get a bit of use out of it?
> 
> - bandit571


Or a bit of a shock ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

> Sounds like a fair price to me.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I agree


----------



## DLK

> Used a Craftsman 3/4" and a Williams 1" on the router…bit has been freed from the collet. 1/2" shank.
> 
> - bandit571


So 19 and 25 then? Was there a lot of slop? My DW611, 1/4 " shank uses 17 and 24 wrenches as does my Drill Master 1/2 shank. While searching around I found only DW was using these wrench sizes and hence a pain in the arse to find. So I was thinking the HF Drill master might be a Dewalt in disguise, specifically a DW610. Now I am mystified.


----------



## bandit571

Was a nice tight fit with the two wrenches. Mine must be the SAE version, before Metric was used….


----------



## terryR

Ugly phase, but I love it!










cannot believe I only ordered four stainless screws…will take a month to get another pair in the post. Cocobolo for the infill.


----------



## DLK

> Was a nice tight fit with the two wrenches. Mine must be the SAE version, before Metric was used….
> 
> - bandit571


Yes. I was reading that there was a conversion from SAE to Metric. Maybe when Dewalt was bought in 1960 by Black and Decker, or when Black and Decker and Stanley merged in 2010.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ugly phase, but I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cannot believe I only ordered four stainless screws…will take a month to get another pair in the post. Cocobolo for the infill.
> 
> - terryR


I'll bet you say the same about your bench ;-)

That's gonna be a nice one Terry. Why so long a wait for the screws?


----------



## Tim457

Back from a weeks vacation and got my expected entertainment catching up on this thread.

Todd is sucking down stripper(s), tools are being acquired and made.

Terry I think this quote from you would make a good signature: "Horses are like big barbie dolls for wealthy women."

And it looks like Stef's wiring has been fingered out.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah terry, I might could help getting some screws machined. Probably in a short amount of time if he has the particular stainless you're looking for. What are the specs?


----------



## jmartel

I think this about sums up the crappy conditions today. Wife's photo of me with a GoPro.


----------



## TheFridge

Man J, that coral makes your butt look fat.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys, just because of where we live. A package in the mail can take weeks, or overnight. You know how it is…the spam arrives quickly…the good stuff makes me wait.

Started another small one yesterday while waiting for parts,










Tim, I swear it's true! My wife just loves matching colors for the horse tack and her clothing, horse shampoo and brushes, and bought a big rubber ball yesterday. So far, only the pigs have played with the rubber ball.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sure is quiet out there.


----------



## duckmilk

Shhhh, you'll wake Stef up.


----------



## chrisstef

I was woke up at 7:45 with "uhh were we supposed to demo those windows?"

Uhm. Nope.


----------



## duckmilk

Too late I suppose?


----------



## chrisstef

For 2 of the 4 it was too late. Monday morning oversight i suppose. Thats life.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, as Meatloaf said,"Two out of four. Ain't bad."

Just a Monday case of hand foot and mouth for the baby. Might explain why she woke up every half hour last night.


----------



## Pezking7p

Terry, that brass is so shiny. Don't accept fridge's screws. It's not what you think.

Stef, whose windows got demoed?

Busy weekend. Social Saturday out of town, and Sunday I slept in and then pretty much cooked all day. Plus lifted. Basically no shop time. Need to get forms finished this week.


----------



## TheFridge

Quiet pez… you're ruining it!


----------



## chrisstef

Some professor at a local college Pez. Im sure theyll be one off hand blown glass windows from a high ranking monk.

Closed the bar saturday night with a good friend that was in town from DC. Bed at 3, up at 8. I was substantially dumber than normal Sunday.


----------



## woodcox

"When you said check the tpms with that car? Did you mean drive it into the hoist and blow one of the tires out?" Btdt.










I came home to find part of my box elder in the neighbor's yard. That leaner needs to go while I'm at it. Tomorrow is conveniently my day off and I had nothing better to do. Bhogger!

I remember when Terry made wooden planes.


----------



## bandit571

PIP of a desk..









Waiting on a second coat of varnish…..


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry, woody.

I like it, bandit. Is that a locking DT for the bottom cross brace?


----------



## bandit571

Yep.









Tried to match the beads, too..









Came close…


----------



## DLK

> Yep.
> 
> Tried to match the beads, too..!
> 
> Came close…
> 
> - bandit571


Close enough, but I think if after assembly you were to cut the bead with a scratch stock it could be made perfect. However as I recall the exercise was to use the 45 to make the bead, so you did good.


----------



## Brit

> Seriously wanting another of those expensive Veritas hold downs. So nice to sneak up on clamping pressure instead of a sudden whack sometimes.
> 
> I should invest in a nice metal vise. Been tearing up my leg vise badly.
> 
> - terryR


Me too Terry. I much prefer it to whackable hold-downs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

SoTS yesterday was all about visitors. Hosted BYo and his son all afternoon and evening. Great time! Shop 'tour,' beer can chicken for dinner, a little hand crank ice cream action too. Time flew. Oh, sorry, I didn't take an pics. But it really happened!


----------



## DLK

> Seriously wanting another of those expensive Veritas hold downs. So nice to sneak up on clamping pressure instead of a sudden whack sometimes.
> 
> - terryR


Terry, with your skills, I don't think it would be difficult for you to make one.


----------



## jmartel

What are you making, Bandit?

Costco run yesterday meant scallops for dinner last night and Prime steak tonight. Yeah buddy.

I'll have to grab me one or two of the veritas hold downs once the shop is built.


----------



## chrisstef

Hand crankin with Scotty B huh. Not surprised.

That prime steak they got there looks stupid good Jmart, you high falutin bastage you.


----------



## jmartel

I don't go to Costco super often, so I usually pick up a pack when I go every other month. Man I love steak. I need to get back to the Brazilian all you can eat place 7'er told me about again. I got a hankering for some meat sweats.


----------



## bandit571

Roy Underhill's "Rachel's Standing Desk" except Roy used Pine…Looks like I used mainly Curly Maple…


----------



## woodcox

Nice work bandit. A gift for someone?


















Wheel barrow is gonna take a hit. "But, I'm still gonna send it".









A win.


----------



## bandit571

The Pastor at my wife's church…..


----------



## TheFridge

Couldn't help myself…


----------



## ShaneA

I should bid $5.50 just to spite you, and build the expectation with the seller a bidding war is about to commence.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Either you are an optimist, or extremely cruel.

Should ask him if the handle is made of gold.


----------



## summerfi

Fridge I had my heart set on that unique antique saw, and now you've outbid me. :-(


----------



## chrisstef

My guys would have stacked pillows around it and wondered why the pipe still broke. I applaud that maneuver Woody.


----------



## TheFridge

I would've then outbid you by .50cents 

But offer 6.01$ and free overnight shipping. I'll bid 6.02$ in a couple hours


----------



## Brit

Good thinking there Woody.

Had a horrendous storm a couple of hours ago, right overhead. Loudest thunder I've ever heard. Lightening took out the router (wifi). Just ordered a new one. Currently using my dongle to connect. Apparently we are due more storms tonight.


----------



## Brit

Stark contrast to a couple of nights ago when I took this amazing sunset.

<a>


----------



## TheFridge

I tried to avoid sticking my dongle in anything that can carry any kind of voltage.

Where stef and I hangout.










Bob. My apologies. I didn't mean to start a bidding war


----------



## TheFridge

My 6.00 offer was declined. I'm gonna offer in 1 cent increments just to piss them off


----------



## Pezking7p

lol fuggin fridge.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont let the lightning wipe out your dongle Andy.

Your Idle time entertains me fridge. Lol.

N started swim lessons today. I ask him how was your new swim instructor buddy? Shes super nice and shes beauuuutiful. Lol. Kids got more game than his old man ever had. Play on playa.


----------



## Brit

Just went down to the beach to watch the lightening. There were about 20 people there. At least I wasn't the only nutter going to the beach at midnight.


----------



## Brit

Lost all power now. Time for bed, not that I'll be able to sleep with all the thunder and lightening. It's quite a show.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, beach during lightning storm= not a good idea. Your probably the tallest edifice near by.


----------



## TheFridge

> Andy, beach during lightning storm= not a good idea. Your probably the tallest edifice near by.
> 
> - theoldfart


Definitely don't go out there with the dongle hanging out.


----------



## jmartel

Nice shot, Andy. You're doing some good work with that camera. Do you have a graduated filter or did you do that in editing?



> Definitely don t go out there with the dongle hanging out.
> 
> - TheFridge


But if it drags on the ground won't he be grounded from lightning strikes?


----------



## jmartel

JFat. Ran 2 miles today. Regretting buying a house on the top of a hill because no matter which way I run, I gotta go uphill on the way back.


----------



## DLK

Run in a circle around the house.


----------



## jmartel

> Run in a circle around the house.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Already do that when I catch deer in my yard trying to eat my fruit trees.


----------



## TheFridge

Solid point JSmart but I think it would actually be worse since he is more grounded and the lighting wants to go to ground. So it would probably blow the dongle to pieces.


----------



## chrisstef

Wife really appreciates the electrical help buddy …


----------



## Brit

> Nice shot, Andy. You re doing some good work with that camera. Do you have a graduated filter or did you do that in editing?
> 
> - jmartel


There's a 2 stop solid ND filter built into the camera which was on. There rest is done in post.



> JFat. Ran 2 miles today. Regretting buying a house on the top of a hill because no matter which way I run, I gotta go uphill on the way back.
> 
> - jmartel


Just call the wife and ask her to come and pick you up, then let us know how that goes.


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, I'd tell you to tell her no problem but I told her that already the last time I saw her…

We went shoe shopping. And anytime brotato.


----------



## duckmilk

Hahahaha! This thread finally livened up ;-) Nice picture Andy. Good job WC.

Been texting with my son. He totaled his car, bought another from some guy in a grocery parking lot, the guy forged another person's name on a bill of sale but son received the real title, DMV wouldn't accept the title without the original owner signing a form because the title was a salvage title, got the signature and the title in his name. Today the car started acting up and the check engine light came on, he managed to get it to a shop for diagnostics. No further information at this point.

I warned him ahead of time not to do such a thing, but kids don't listen.


----------



## TheFridge

Kids. The just don't learn.

Let me tell you about the time I hade 1200$ to spend on a work car.

I spent 1000$ on a trans am that was in pieces but the Owner said it ran. Ok. Here's your money 

And the 200$ was going to buy me a daily driver.

My dad didn't agree with my decision…


----------



## ShaneA

What do dads know? lol…gotta get those lessons the hard way. I think everyone is guilty of that in one way or another.


----------



## terryR

Fridge, did the Trans Am have the screamin' chicken on the hood? Best friend in high school had a turbo that was white with blue chicken. HOT! I tried to buy it when he was done with it. 

Beautiful photos, Andy. I got nuthin' on you guys,


----------



## bandit571

A PIP of the other project being worked on









Waiting on the BLO to cure, before the hardware gets installed…


----------



## ShaneA

Those TA of the 70's were so friggin' cool. I have seen online where a company takes a modern Camaro, and turns it into a TA. So, so cool. But damn, I think they are mucho dinero. : (


----------



## jmartel

Some of you have seen this on the book of faces, but a little different from my normal photos. Surfaced next to a heron that was standing on some kelp looking for a meal. Only managed to get one shot off before it flew away.










Also, some kelp crabs fighting.


----------



## Tim457

Stef, that reminds me, I have to assume the woman that would marry you would have to be an interesting woman, lol. Ok that came out offensive, but was meant in a positive way. Same for Fridge really.

Jsmart, that hill should come in handy for global warming and general flooding. Besides, hills make you tougher. Or use it as an excuse for a cool down walk.

Looks like your son has gotten himself a learning "opportunity". Those are what made us so we can sit here and say we knew that wasn't a good idea.


----------



## chrisstef

Youd think so Tim but I'm pretty sure I just pulled the wool over her eyes for long enough to get to a point where she was basically stuck with me. We're kind of yin and yang. She's a science person where I'm more of a math person. Shes introverted where I'm extroverted. Shes a lefty, I'm a righty. She's all smart n stuff and well, you guys know me by now. Its an odd arrangement and I'm pretty sure she doesn't really like me most of the time lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, that combination works for me. Sue's a lefty, a math major, very organized, while me ….......


----------



## ToddJB

Lindsay has flaws and I don't

Jmart that bird pic is great.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, future Department Head of A.I. Robotics, Sanitation Division


----------



## duckmilk

> Also, future Department Head of A.I. Robotics, Sanitation Division
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


That is really fun to watch. He has a great imagination.


----------



## TheFridge

> Youd think so Tim but I m pretty sure I just pulled the wool over her eyes for long enough to get to a point where she was basically stuck with me. We re kind of yin and yang. She s a science person where I m more of a math person. Shes introverted where I m extroverted. Shes a lefty, I m a righty. She s all smart n stuff and well, you guys know me by now. Its an odd arrangement and I m pretty sure she doesn t really like me most of the time lol.
> 
> - chrisstef


Ditto. Oil and water. Opposites attract but they don't always get along.

Terry, no screaming chicken. It had a *cou305gh*.

Tim. You better do a lot better than that to hurt my feelings.


----------



## TheFridge

I've been burning and pillaging lately trying to reorganize. Should I?


----------



## duckmilk

You like crotches Fridge?


----------



## TheFridge

Well duh


----------



## ToddJB

She coming along.










Taper is reading a hair over .002 which is more than I'd like. We'll see what it's at when the chucks back on it.


----------



## woodcox

^that guy is gonna pee himself. Amazing effort from your crew! The chuck can be installed in a couple different positions? Maybe one of them will help the runout. Less than a couple thou ain't too bad considering.

A new chuck and a couple lateral tappy taps helped my green one considerably.


----------



## Brit

Jsnapper - that heron photo is brilliant. Well done for getting that shot.

Todd - That DP is hoss.


----------



## 489tad

Nice photo's boys! JMart I heard this on the radio. Lady was talking about diving class. When there were no fish around the instructor would take out a can of Cheese Wizzzz and a couple squirts later there were fish everywhere. Did you ever hear of this?

Todd Im sending Jack my resume pronto. I want in.


----------



## bandit571

Desk is done, awaiting delivery









Little box is about ready, too


----------



## jmartel

> Nice photo s boys! JMart I heard this on the radio. Lady was talking about diving class. When there were no fish around the instructor would take out a can of Cheese Wizzzz and a couple squirts later there were fish everywhere. Did you ever hear of this?
> 
> - 489tad


Doesn't surprise me. I know people who have gone diving after drinking the night before and chumming the water during the dive. Fish love to swim over and eat the chunks that come out.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks dudes. And yeah Woody the chuck can be mounted however since it's a taper, so I'll play with it.

Installing the quill last night left me with quite the pinch.


----------



## TheFridge

Mmmm meaty


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like that one may take a while to heal too.


----------



## chrisstef

Carrot snappin hand too aint Todd. Looks like a trip to the 15 day DL.


----------



## Tim457

Drill press is looking great, finger not so much, ouch.

What do you mean by the taper is reading a hair over .002?


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, I'm a lefty. Thankfully.

Tim, this is what I mean


----------



## Tim457

Makes sense, I guess I figured you were talking about runout, but I thought maybe you meant it was tapered too much.


----------



## duckmilk

Ouch Todd! Keep it wrapped sorta tight to move the skin edges closer together, which will shorten the healing time. Wounds close side to side faster than end to end.


----------



## TheFridge

And never look a gift horse in the mouf.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm talkin gifts 
but when it comes 
you never look a horse inside its grill


----------



## chrisstef

You know
I feel like the bearer of bad news 
You need it so what have you


----------



## terryR

sorry, no 15 days off. Disabled List now only extends for a period of 10 days.

So, take yer steriod shot, and a line of coke, and get back to work!


----------



## bandit571

Fractured my right thumb, yesterday…..turned into all kinds of colours, too.. sitting here with a splint, waiting to see the bone doctor next Tuesday. Steel beam ame down onto the thumb, right between the thumbnail and the skin…broke a piece off of the bone. On the DL for quite a while…..bad when I'm righthanded…


----------



## ToddJB

That sucks, Bandit.


----------



## smitdog

Tough break, literally, Bandit… On the plus side though a steal beam could have done a whole lot worse and going lefty for a while will feel like it's someone else!


----------



## duckmilk

OK, let's stop this hurting ourselves thing, RIGHT NOW!!

Edit: Pics or it didn't happen Bandit


----------



## chrisstef

Dang bandito. A #7 is the heaviest chunk of iron you should be throwin around.


----------



## bandit571

Was throwing around a no. 8 for awhile, too…Gazebo's metal framework dropped onto a drill..right where the thumb was..









So now I am stuck wearing this contraption until I see the Doctor of Bones Tuesday morning…


----------



## putty

Uh-Oh Bandit, there goes your sex life!!


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Putty! What you been doing? Tried to call you the other day.

Dang Bandit, so the drill saved you?


----------



## putty

> Hi Putty! What you been doing? Tried to call you the other day.


Been laying low Duck, my phone got wet on vacation and I'm using one of my daughters old phones, send me a text so I can get your contact info.

New roof, gutters, storage room doors, paint …etc all compliments of my insurance co. to the tune of 54000.00


----------



## bandit571

Where those two bars meet the corner post, there is an end piece, the corner of which dropped about 3-4' down onto the hand holding the drill. Direct hit by that corner right where the thumbnail leaves the skin on the thumb…and broke a chip off the bone. Thumb is now about a 1/4" wider than it was before getting hit…not sure if the drill saved the thumb, or made it worse.

Honey-do projects can get to be..rather painful..


----------



## Pezking7p

Bad week for SOTS digits. Heal up, fellers.


----------



## Tugboater78

Todays harvest..

So this is about all ive done in the last couple months. Something that the wife and I both enjoy.

First year doing taters, not as big a harvest as i hoped, bit decent for 4 plants.

About to have an explosion of pickling cucumbers..


----------



## jmartel

Tug's got baby carrots.

Almost finished up with the trim work in the bathroom. Ran out of the size for the right side of the window, so I gotta get more tomorrow. Still need 2 more pieces of the vertical wainscoting as well.



















Then just filling in the nail holes and caulking. Haven't decided on crown molding yet either. But I will be getting a dumpster in about another week and then starting demo on the master bathroom/bedroom.

Door will eventually be replaced with something nicer/not broken on the bottom so I'm not worried about painting it.


----------



## ToddJB

That looks great, Jmart.

Nice little harvest there, Tug. All of ours is super slow coming.


----------



## Tim457

Tug, seems like a good haul four 4 tater plants. Ours is super slow coming too, but that might have something to do with forgetting to fertilize or water it.

Smart solid effort on the bathroom. You've made nearly world record pace and make sure your wife reads this thread to get some perspective on how long bathrooms actually take. Anything less than a hand made frame and panel door would be no better than what you have.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on JVila.

Was over my buddys house. Adults on the patio around the fire, kiddos inside watching a movie. They got a shepard puppy whos kind of an ahole but hes a puppy so whatever. All of a sudden he starts barking his head off about 60 yards away on the side of the house. Me n my dude get up n walk over to see whats up and a 250# black bear comes waddling out of the woods/brush! Bear turned right around and headed back in. Teddy the dog got street cred now.


----------



## ShaneA

There are bears in CT? I did not know that. Isnt that pretty developed, and urban?

Edit: great job on the bath reno


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Shane. There's been some sightings around town recently but by far the closest ive ever come to one. Certainly developed. We're only one town over from a major city (waterbury).


----------



## DLK

> There are bears in CT? I did not know that. Isnt that pretty developed, and urban?
> 
> Edit: great job on the bath reno
> 
> - ShaneA


I belive CT has 1,703,500 acres of forest land, so probably has a few black bears. LOL


----------



## Pezking7p

Remember when I saw a dead animal on the side of the road a few years ago in the middle of Greensboro. I was like "ohhh, poor doggy." Then I got close and realized it was a black bear. I could not believe there were bears around here, let alone in the city. Since then I've learned they are relatively common. Crazy.

Also, when I moved to Massachusetts I expected a concrete jungle, but I was surprised that it's 99% forest. CT is the same. Very little city compared to forested area. #stereotypes

Jmart, amazing progress. I wish I was doing home reno after seeing that.

Tugger, nice haul. All my carrots got eaten overnight, and everything else died or didn't germinate except three pumpkin plants and two zucchinis. Oh, and a tomato plant that I didn't actually plant, it just germinated from a rotten tomato from last year lol. One day I'll learn to garden.

Chair progress is slow. I was lazy this week. Going to finish up forms and templates this morning.


----------



## DLK

I was visiting Portland, Oregon at a Saint Patrick Day celebration. While talking with a stranger he finds out I am from New York. (I lived in Syracuse, New York at the time.) So he says to me "Did you know we have deer in the woods here". I respond yes so do we. Then he says "I bet you can't pronounce all the name around here because they are indian names like the name of our river." I roll my eyes and say you mean the "Willamette river". Pronounced correctly. New York State has the largest of the state parks, the " Adirondack Park". It home to the five Nations of the Iroquois Confederacy: Mohawk, Oneida, Onondaga, Cayuga, and Seneca. And later the Tuscarora were added make 6 nations. Thus plenty of deer, bear and indian names in New York.

So it drives me a bit crazy when people make assumptions like CT or NY is all urbanized and all the people living there have never seen a bear or even a deer.


----------



## woodcox

We'll get occasional bear and mountain lions on the news for making their way into the valley here.

These guys were on my deck again at 3am Friday morning. Look at those silky pelts. Likely the same pair I saw a while ago.









Also, we watched the fuzz do a felony stop on a couple of kids driving a beamer in my culdesac last night. Passenger was an idiot and couldn't follow directions at gun point. Searched the car and them quickly just to let em go or move the show off our street.


----------



## TheFridge

The idiots that's can't follow directions usually find a way to get themselves killed. Ask Alton sterling.


----------



## jmartel

Nothing too crazy on the island but WA state has grizzlies, deer, wolves, cougars, etc. Somewhere around my house is a bald eagles nest since I see it flying around regularly. Saw a barn owl yesterday as well which was cool. Other than that it's just deer, possums, and trash pandas.


----------



## woodcox

Lol @ trash pandas as I'm watching Poe right now. I had no idea Washington had possum.

Ed. Po.


----------



## jmartel

I've only ever seen possum roadkill. But they are here. And I think I've got a mole in my yard. I've got random dirt mounds that pop up every now and then. Not a big deal since its not hurting anything. But I'm going to be putting down 1/2" wire mesh on the bottom of my raised beds that I'm building just to make sure.


----------



## Mosquito

We've got all kinds of fun in our yard, Deer, Turkey, a Possum, a Wood Chuck, We saw a family of Racoon run through the yard the other night. Chipmunks out the wazoo, gray and red squirrels. There was a bald eagle in our giant maple tree eating something one night, haven't seen it since though. Was out on the porch and saw what looked like little tufts of fur falling down. "What the heck is that" Open the door step out onto the deck and look up, eagle looks at me, takes off. Huh, well then.

Also, this just happened


----------



## JayT

Sweet pickup, Mos. I missed out on one a couple years ago.


----------



## Mosquito

There was a more complete one than this (had the tool wrest and jig saw), that's been on craigslist for a few months now, but the guy wants almost 3x what I paid for this one. Also threw in some gouges and such too


----------



## TheFridge

Damn. Nice get mos.

You've been looking for one of those for a while huh?


----------



## Mosquito

I have been wanting a treadle lathe for quite some time yes. I've had some parts that I intended to use to build one for a couple years now too, but that's not happened yet either. And when I say a while, I mean I have a treadle base from a sewing machine I bought when I still had my apartment, which was like 4 years ago now. And have had a lathe bed, head stock and tail stock set for about 3 years. Though that one is turning out to be a pain in the butt to find a drive center for. It's a 1/2" plain shaft, and it seems that it's much easier to find a 5/8" drive center, so I may need to shim/find an appropriately sized bushing or something for that, if I keep it at this point, we'll see. That one's also missing tool wrest.

Of course, this one is also missing a chuck too, but the guy I bought it from just used it as is for spindles, mostly to as a traveling lathe for demos/presentations.


----------



## jmartel

Pretty cool, mos.

Today was a productive one, knocking out a few things on the honey-do punch list. Got up early and went to the BORG to grab a buttload of lumber. Threw together a quick 'Catio' so that the cats could sit outside. They've been indoor cats their entire life and the street is a bit too busy for me to trust them being outside on their own, so this is the solution. Plus this lets us open up an unused door for airflow. We don't really have any windows that open on the front half of the house so it can get a bit hot in the summer.










They seem to like it so far.










Also put together the first of many raised beds. I'll sink the 4 posts in the ground tomorrow after I put hardware cloth across the bottom and vapor barrier around the wood on the inside to help delay rot.


----------



## Mosquito

haha, the "Catio" is awesome. Our cat loves being out on the 3-season porch in the back. It's literally just 6 sliding glass doors for the 3 walls that aren't the side of the house, so the whole thing is window


----------



## TheFridge

JCatman


----------



## jmartel

The cats are enjoying themselves in there. One hasn't left since we let them in basically. The other was having fun chasing bugs. Not bad for about 5-6 hrs of work.


----------



## terryR

Congrats on the new lathe, Mos!

Love the cats, JCatio. I built one for our cats at the previous house, and our little Tuxedo didn't come inside for 48 hours. Good stuff! Until she started bringing in lizards and squirrels which were too stupid to stay out of the enclosure.


----------



## Tim457

That's an awesome find, Mos. Turned anything yet?

Hmm, any cats around me would be fricassee before I spent that much time on a play house for them. Nice work though.


----------



## Mosquito

lol no Tim, I've got to figure out better drive than just the 2 jaw chuck with out the collar. Also ordered a couple leather belts for it too, the bungee cord likes to slip a bit. Soon, hopefully


----------



## chrisstef

Nice get on the lathe Mos.

Monday can sook it.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree, starting the week with a 3hr meeting is blah


----------



## smitdog

Jmart, if you want to keep the moles out you might need tighter than 1/2 in. That works for groundhogs but moles are too much like mice, the buggers can squeeze through some tight spots. Not sure how big they are in WA but some of the ones here in OH are pretty small. Might want to think about a galvanized mesh material if you have small ones too.

Good luck keeping the critters out, not sure what the worst pest is between moles, rabbits, groundhogs, caterpillars, bores and disease… It's a wonder we get anything edible out of our gardens!


----------



## chrisstef

Mice are stupid little creatures. If the ignitor on my grill had worked last night I would have roasted one that decided my grill was a good spot to hide. Had to take the whole damn thing apart to evict the little bastage.


----------



## jmartel

I don't think I'll have too much trouble. It seems to be out in the "back 40" area of my lot where I have my fruit trees rather than up by the road/front of the house where the garden will be. Haven't seen any new holes pop up in a bit, either. But I figured I'd put the 1/2" down just the same. I wanted to keep it open enough to still allow roots to go below the bottom of the bed.


----------



## chrisstef

Some dry ice pellets in their holes is rumored to suffocate them jmart.


----------



## ShaneA

Moles are a pain in the ass. They can tear stuff up, and if you are walking around, mowing the lawn whatever…gotta be careful as their little tunnels collapse right under foot and make the footing a bit unstable. Used to have a spring loaded device that shot spikes into the ground. Speared them, that was cool. I have also heard grub killing chemicals help, as that is a food source for the moles, as well as chewing gum in the holes. I have no idea if any of it works, but the spike device got some of them.


----------



## terryR

But, moles have some seriously lucious fur. word. Try catching and skinning a couple, the rest will leave.


----------



## terryR

I'll be happy to trade cash for mole hides.


----------



## chrisstef

Mole murkins.


----------



## bandit571

Mole skin socks?


----------



## DLK

Grey fox ran through the Yard here yesteday in Houghto, Michigan.


> Jmart, if you want to keep the moles out you might need tighter than 1/2 in. That works for groundhogs but moles are too much like mice, the buggers can squeeze through some tight spots. Not sure how big they are in WA but some of the ones here in OH are pretty small. Might want to think about a galvanized mesh material if you have small ones too.
> 
> Good luck keeping the critters out, not sure what the worst pest is between moles, rabbits, groundhogs, caterpillars, bores and disease… It s a wonder we get anything edible out of our gardens!
> 
> - smitdog


So … if they were fatter moles they wouldn't fit through the hardware cloth …. now if only there was some handy produce near by to fatten them up ….


----------



## terryR

Lots of folks apply a small strip of mole to either end of a bowstring to prevent unwanted noise from scaring the target. And, if you don't make your own, someone has to. cha-ching. $.

And a small low-angle plane stuffed with Rosewood. I used the last section of brass U-channel for the construction, and plan to scale this up slightly for a DT's version soon. Just under 4" long with an iron that's 15/16" wide, and bedded at 20 degrees.


----------



## ToddJB

Cuss, Terry, that freaking beautiful.

Monday was a a wreck for me. Super busy.

Jmart, is that a cat people thing? I've never seen one like it before but I don't often frequent cat enthusiasts homes.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, when are you gonna try some curvy sides?


----------



## terryR

hope to make some coffin-shaped, but that's still a little ahead of me.


----------



## jmartel

> Jmart, is that a cat people thing? I ve never seen one like it before but I don t often frequent cat enthusiasts homes.
> 
> - ToddJB


Not sure how much of a thing it is. The wife saw one online and decided that I needed to make one for our cats. That's about the entirety of the thought process there. They seem to like it though.


----------



## terryR

I built a cat enclosure at our previous house so our rats could exit through one window and play outside in the grass. They loved it! They also brought in lizards, small squirrels, and lots of bugs.

Of course, we also have a 6-foot tall cat tree in the living room and carpeted shelves on the wall for the cats to live on. Good stuff!


----------



## chrisstef

Alabama Infills are lookin awesome Terry!


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, that could be the best looking one yet!

DanK


----------



## 489tad

Ok Terry we're gonna try this one more time. I send you my address and you send me the gorgeous plane. OK.

I smoke bombed my front steps this weekend. Nothing ran out. Sealing it up with concrete this weekend.

Mos I dig the lathe.


----------



## Pezking7p

Every day is caturday at jmarts house.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant believe that made me laugh. ^

Ephyou Pez.


----------



## duckmilk

> I cant believe that made me laugh. ^
> 
> Stefyou Pez.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## duckmilk

OK, I'm probably blocked from this thread now.


----------



## Tim457

Paul I see a little bit of rain fell in Vegas, hope you're staying dry.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Fell around Vegas, not in Vegas. Some of my men that live in the NW part of town could not make it in to work. It's still a little overcast today, but I think it will pass and we will be back over 100 degrees today.


----------



## bandit571

It's now 3 more weeks in a plastic splint, then another doctor visit to recheck, chip was broken off the right side of the thumb, right about where the nail exits the skin…..healing, though.

Van trouble left me stranded….finally got it back today….they replaced the fuel pump and filter…..both were original to the 2006 Town & Country van. Coil-pack tested out fine. Saved a few dollars there….more money in the pump, as they had to drop the gas tank to replace the pump. Grrrrr.

Nice weather outside. Sun is a bit too warm, when you have to walk the 3 "klicks" to pick up the van.


----------



## terryR

My apologies to Fridge, but here is the next one.










A rectangular smoother, 50 degrees, infilled with Cocobolo. A little nicer than the first attempt, but still sporting minor cosmetic flaws.










The first one is quickly gaining patina in my humid shop,


----------



## terryR




----------



## TheFridge

Damn terry. When I see them I have the same feeling I did before I splurged on a summerfield special. Unfortunately, when I did that I had a fresh credit card.

Think it's time for some side work…


----------



## Mosquito

Terry that plane looks awesome. How much extra work is that little thick spot on the end?

--

Ugly? Kinda.
Functional? Seems to be. If I have a catch the belt slips before the chuck spins, so that's an improvement


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys.

Fridge, good luck turning tricks in this heat.

Mos, that extra part on the iron is called a sneck. Takes about 30 minutes to drill through both pieces of steel, then apply a tiny countersink to the top of the top hole, and the bottom of the bottom hole. Nails are used to peen it all together. I can draw an ugly sketch if that helps.


----------



## JayT

Nice work again, terry. I hafta say I like the look of the smaller screw cap knob on the earlier plane better. Did you go bigger for appearance or because the other one was too small to use easily?


----------



## Mosquito

Ahhh I gotcha Terry. I thought it was all one solid piece. That makes a lot more sense lol


----------



## Tugboater78

Good mornin!


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Jay, the larger knob was for appearance only. I'm hoping to invest in a metal checkering file soon to add grooves, also for appearance. It works just fine without grooves.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, you do great work Terry…


----------



## ShaneA

Tug, that doesn't look like Cincinnati.

Terry, damn! that is just ridiculous.

Mos going to need a bigger shop…


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, magnificent tools. You are an arteest!


----------



## jmartel

Wonderful, Terry. What'd you use for the finish on the wood? Looks shiny.


----------



## jmartel

Dumpster is ordered, demo work on the Master bath/bedroom starts on Monday after we get back from Mt. Rainier. I'm under orders to have it finished by Christmas. We'll see if that happens.


----------



## terryR

> Wonderful, Terry. What d you use for the finish on the wood? Looks shiny.
> 
> - jmartel


just wax. I sanded the coco to 2500 grit, though.


----------



## bandit571

> Dumpster is ordered, demo work on the Master bath/bedroom starts on Monday after we get back from Mt. Rainier. I m under orders to have it finished by Christmas. We ll see if that happens.
> 
> - jmartel


Yep, but….which year? LOL…

GrandBRATS be fighting….may go hide out in the shop…..have a jointer to try and do a little work with..









With a broken thumb…


----------



## jmartel

> just wax. I sanded the coco to 2500 grit, though.
> 
> - terryR


Is Coco like ebony where it will take a shine just by polishing/sanding it at a high enough grit? Something to do with the oils in the wood maybe? I haven't used any before.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Terry, you're pumping those things out faster than a hen can lay eggs.


----------



## jmartel

As if I needed another project to work on. Got this in the mail today.


----------



## terryR

JOil, yes to Cocobolo looking lovely after just sandpaper. A good reason for me to use it since I have no finishing skills. Maybe try a coco tote? Looks like Blackburn hardware there?

Duck, you must not have many hens.  At our place, duck eggs are a serious problem. Hard to move about the kitchen without bumping into another container of them.


----------



## jmartel

> JOil, yes to Cocobolo looking lovely after just sandpaper. A good reason for me to use it since I have no finishing skills. Maybe try a coco tote? Looks like Blackburn hardware there?
> 
> - terryR


Yes to Blackburn hardware. Wish he offered the bronze hardware for the dovetail saws instead of just brass though. Was actually thinking about digging into my curly Koa stash for this one. Not sure though. One piece has some nice sapwood that would look good running through the handle in addition to the figure.


----------



## terryR

oooh, Koa with sapwood. Nice!

So, am thinking of building one of these fancy braces,










what type of bearings do I need? links or photos please.


----------



## JayT

> JOil, yes to Cocobolo looking lovely after just sandpaper. A good reason for me to use it since I have no finishing skills. Maybe try a coco tote? Looks like Blackburn hardware there?
> 
> - terryR
> 
> Yes to Blackburn hardware. Wish he offered the bronze hardware for the dovetail saws instead of just brass though. Was actually thinking about digging into my curly Koa stash for this one. Not sure though. One piece has some nice sapwood that would look good running through the handle in addition to the figure.
> 
> - jmartel


What about some of that redbud burl? I've thought about using some of mine for saw and plane totes. Only hesitation on the saw would be whether the color would look good with the brass.


----------



## jmartel

> What about some of that redbud burl? I ve thought about using some of mine for saw and plane totes. Only hesitation on the saw would be whether the color would look good with the brass.
> 
> - JayT


Also an option. I've got more heavy quilted maple, some figured walnut, etc. Hell, I think I might even have a piece of ebony large enough for a DT saw handle. I have a wood hoarding problem. Even worse with veneers.


----------



## woodcox

I would like to see that Terry. Nice work with that plane. Again.

Bearings. 









Did Tony fall in love at comic con, I wonder?


----------



## ShaneA

Comic con? Seems plausible.


----------



## theoldfart

After dimensioning a 16×24 drawer bottom i figured winding sticks were in order. Mahogany and holly.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm going to make some of those too Kev, before my bench build, which hasn't started yet


----------



## bandit571

Made a pound or two of crunchy, Maple-flavoured "Noodles" today…









Also did a Paul Sellers routine










With a "Proper" English made Stanley #4c..









Maybe tomorrow, I can work a bit more in the shop?


----------



## duckmilk

How's that plastic brace work on the plane tote?


----------



## TheFridge

Yes terry. A lot of sweaty tricks  and Jim Hendricks of wkfinetools.com repairs/refurbs those oldie but goodies. I want to say it has a thin felt or leather washer on the originals.


----------



## bandit571

> How s that plastic brace work on the plane tote?
> 
> - duckmilk


Sticks out like a sore thumb…..

Percocet can make things go a wee bit better….


----------



## duckmilk

Terry, it will be interesting to see you make one (or several) of those. I'm not sure they used bearings though. Never seen an original in person, but Fridge may be right.


----------



## TheFridge

Wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## CL810

Did someone say mahogany and holly?!? Mmmmm…


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, I've have a dream to build a brace like that one day but it'll be a long time before I have the time or patience. You should go for it.


----------



## terryR

Still sketching out ideas. Over me head trying to design anything.


----------



## theoldfart

One done, one to go. Holly grain is not easy!


----------



## TheFridge

I see said the blind man. I couldn't tell what you had going on there fart.


----------



## theoldfart

Your saying I'm obtuse?


----------



## Tim457

I thought I was the only one. Took me a while to figure out that was the gluing up of the holly inlays. Very nicely done, TOF. I also need to make some of those. I don't have holly but I do have walnut and maple. Was considering bleaching the maple to make it whiter and ebonizing the walnut to make it blacker for the inlays. Or maybe instead of delaying thinking about that I should just make one of the sticks walnut and one maple. Should be easy enough to see.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah you're not very acute OF


----------



## DanKrager

I say TOF is right on 90°, a square shooter, so to speak.

You guys are shaming me. You mean my 30" aluminum angle iron pair, one anodized and one black is inadequate for winding sticks?

Fridge, you quoted only half the saying. "I see said the blind man to his deaf wife."

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

wife's not deaf, I just have selective hearing!

Edit: While the glue dries on the other winding stick I started fixing this beast


----------



## TheFridge

Dan. It's only inadequate if you didn't make it yourself  so we are not shaming you… just wondering how you made those extrusions….


----------



## DanKrager

I painted one….oh, and cut them both to length… LAWL.

Finally, seven years after it was built I can afford to insulate my garage. So the project has been to put up the interior panels; sheet rock at the top, a thin backer for solid wood slot wall, and 1/2" plywood at the bottom, all around, except the house wall where stuff cannot be stored and still walk in front of a car.










This is slot wall stuff on the far side, and QS white oak for an LJ trade. Average price about $1.20 BF









DanK

DanK


----------



## JayT

I use a pair of 2ft levels for winding sticks. I had a set in maple, but found that the levels works great and used the maple on a project. It also means I don't have to find room for more stuff in my shop. Multi-tasking tools are always welcome. I'll go turn in my woodworker's card now.

Fridge, living vicariously through Terry might not be a good idea. He'll probably ask you to help foot the bill for the horses.


----------



## chrisstef

On the flip side, living vicariously through fridge, may be an even more interesting proposition.

Story time … went to get a haircut yesterday at my normal barbers, Tony & Domenic. Get there at 7:00am and the line's 8 deep. Didnt have time for a two hour wait so i headed to work but with a couple of tarantulas growing on my neck, i needed a cut. Theres a chain type joint next to the office so i said eff it and took a ride over.

Now here im gonna tell you guys im particular about my hair. Been going to the same barber for close to 15 years. If i cant see my guy ill always go to a barbershop in a city, usually in a tough part of town. The hood if im being blunt. Well, this place i went to , not even sniffin the hood.

I told the gal what i wanted. In my opinion i aint asking for the sistine chapel carved into my head. Id like a trim on the top and a low, bald taper. Maannnnn …. the b!tch sent me off the desert storm with a straight up high and tight carrot top lookin god awful mess of a haircut. Im thinkin about shaving my side burns straight with the top of my ear and trimming my facial hair into a pencil mustache. Buying a set of aviators, driving as fast as possible on the highway and seeing how many times i can get away with speeding because the staties think im one of their own.

Never again. If someone aint talkin in italian or talking about who the greatest rap lyricist is you aint touchin my hair.

Sgt. Stef signing off.


----------



## theoldfart

So, where's the pics Stef? Sounds like this is something the collective needs, nay, wants, to opine on!


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, yes, pictures please!


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna take a couple more whiskys fellas. We'll see.


----------



## theoldfart

Bottoms up!


----------



## bandit571

A Jarhead Hair cut? Coarse or fine thread?


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, my wife always asks "Why do you always go to the barber, other places are cheaper, and it's not like you do anything special".

The "I don't do anything special" is exactly why I go to the barber. They don't try to do all that stupid crap, just a good haircut the way I want it, end of story. Worth the $18 (plus tip) every time. Plus, it's an entirely different atmosphere in a barbershop than one of those chain establishments…


----------



## TheFridge

I'm so sorry stef.

I had to trim up my sons hair after a hair cut a couple weeks ago. Turrible. No more sportclips for us.


----------



## summerfi

It's hard to find a real barbershop these days. There's one in my town, with a barber so old he can hardly get around. Recently raised his price to $10. Since I don't have much hair anymore, it doesn't take him long.


----------



## Tim457

I have a few barbershops around. Last one I went to was a racist bastard so I didn't go back or try another. I've been putting up with the chain place because it's convenient.


----------



## terryR

Convenience is owning a tool that cuts yer hair in the privacy of yer own bathroom. $40. Has lasted 22 years so far. To me, a paying a barber is like paying someone to put air in my tires. But, then again, I live at the house at the end of the road, and never see anyone, so how I look doesn't altogether matter.

Fridge, draw me a sketch, and I'll start on the build. what sort of joint holds the brace together?


----------



## Brit

Must be the time for winding sticks. I just planed an ebony strip to inlay into one of the sticks and I'm using camel bone inlays on the other stick. That's as far as I've got as I need to order a bit of mahogany to cut the sticks out of before I can go any further.


----------



## theoldfart

So your using contrasting markers?


----------



## DLK

Look over Half-moon-winding-sticks. you might like them better.


----------



## JayT

Travel day. Layover in Todd's town, headed for Paul's.


----------



## theoldfart

Ok, done and done. Time for a porter. I'll put a finish on them next week.


----------



## TheFridge

Last night. Gator bites, crab claws, and crawfish mac and cheese. A couple Shiners to cap that off. Then played some music. No kids. Slept from 2am-10am without children waking me up. It was glorious. Now it's recovery/yard day/ make my front and backyard look a little less trailer trash day. So a solid weekend so far. Dads frying some fish tonight for supper to cap the weekend off.

Terry, I'll see what I can come up with. This is a good article. Not a how to but definitely worth a read. I'm not sure the joint you speak of but I hope that article can help?

http://contrib2.wkfinetools.com/HendricksJ/articl/braceRep/braceRep-01.asp


----------



## Tim457

Nice work, TOF. Half moon winding sticks look interesting. Nice article too Fridge, and sounds like a good night.


----------



## Tim457

Oh and Tony bought a Prius and is too embarrassed to come back and tell us.


----------



## duckmilk

Looking good Kev, now you need to put some patina on that repair ;-)

Question on the winding sticks, why do you put an inlay on both of them?


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I've seen them both ways. Some with contrasting inlays others with similar inlays. So far I like these. If down the road they don't seem to work it should be easy to ebonize one set.

The mitre jack needs a serious cleaning. Once that's done I'll try to match the repair. Now I have to find a mitre plane! Wonder what Terry's doing?


----------



## TheFridge

Yes it was tim.

Wkfinetools.com has a crapload of interesting stuff.


----------



## ShaneA

Cersei is an evil mastermind bitch…that is all.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes she is. I keep forgetting not to doubt her. Apparently everyone else does as well.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Fridge. Still thinking here. The joint between the handle and the rest of the piece confounds me.

Ol' Fart, just started another low angle infill this weekend. About 5" long. Would be nice for planing your inlays flush. Just sayin'



Cool miter jack.

transferring pins to tails, with special attention to the T&G joint supporting the mouth,


----------



## terryR

Ahhh, threaded rod and split nuts hold the fine vintage braces together. Thanks, Mr Fridge. I owe ya!


----------



## Tim457

Anyone else going anywhere to see the eclipse? Partial is visible anywhere in the US, but my kids are interested in it and want to see the total eclipse so I'm heading near St. Louis. Haven't decided whether I'll stay with family or look for a hotel in St. Louis.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, Carbondale, IL


----------



## TheFridge

Anytime bud!


----------



## CL810

Tim, Hopkinsville, KY


----------



## jmartel

I've had some $20 clippers that I got for free that I've been using for the last 10 years or so. Works for me.

I need to make a pair of winding sticks.

Made it back from Rainier. Decided yesterday that I was going to try and do the hike up to camp Muir. Only made it to about 9600 feet before I called it quits and headed back down. Legs cramping up, running out of water, really slushy snow, etc. Still, not bad for being as out of shape as I am. I'll try again next year. Still managed a little over 4000' of elevation gain in 8ish miles round trip though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm close enough, Tim.


----------



## Hammerthumb

JayT is a standup guy. Flys all the way to Vegas just to buy me dinner.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm sure he thought you were a stripper


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, the stars aligned (ha) so that we'll be in South Carolina on Lake Murray for the eclipse, which is apparently a killer view of it.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah you're pretty close Smitty. Want to rent out some camping space? TOF, Carbondale is another solid hour from where I'll probably be staying with family, I'm hoping traffic won't get in the way of making it to Festivus. Maybe crash meet up at Smitty's at some point though, he practically volunteered.

I figured a lot of youz guys would be watching the eclipse. Not something I would travel for on my own, but the stuff you do for your kids.

Jmart 4000 feet in a day is nothing to sneeze at. I made it 20 miles along Pictured Rocks a few weeks ago, but I'm positive that was less strenuous than your 8.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll be home that afternoon / evening, send a PM if you're nearby and we'll see what works out. We won't be driving further south (towards Cdale) to see more (or less??) of the eclipse though.


----------



## Rarebreed68

The current state of the shop is…I really need to stop and do a clean up, plus the fridge is running low on Lone Star light. Here are a few un-staged shots from this afternoon.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Kev, I was under the impression that you only needed something contrasting on the far winding stick. Keep us informed on how they work. I might have something straight grained enough to try it out. The half moon ones were pretty cool to look at, but with a very small twist, I'm not sure how well they would work.

Tim, Smitty's right. I saw the tracking and it will be really close to him. Plus, you could see his shop 

4000' altitude change is quite a hike Jmart.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, that's a big shop RB68. Welcome!


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, I know the Schwartz likes the hollow half moon type but I didn't quite get advantage of it. I suppose after I use these for a while I should give them a go and compare.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Thanks duck, it's a 30×50, but the layout on it is a little "off" for a wood working shop. To the left side of the Grizzly table saw in the front of the shop, there is an office and storage room that is about 10 by 24.

I'm hoping to build a 30×42 addition on the front of the shop next year. Doing so will allow me to add a bathroom and move the office and storage room into the new shop as well. 
The existing office and storage room will be taken down to open the whole shop up. The lumber rack in the far back corner will then be moved up to the front, I'll finish framing in the exterior walls, add insulation, and cover them with OSB or plywood, the purlins in the ceiling will get furring strips, insulation, and covered as well. Once that is complete, everything will get a fresh coat of bright white paint.
The new shop will allow me to move my welders, torches, engine puller, jacks, jack stands, and one of the tool boxes out of the old shop as well. 
I just recently started hanging LED 4' shop lights to replace the aging 8' florescent lights that are in there now. What a world of difference they make.


----------



## bandit571

Brass,Rosewood, and steel..









$1 for this one..









Another $1 for this one. Blades are 9". Brass pins holding the edges in place on the Try square..









And, they are both square…..not too bad of a weekend..


----------



## duckmilk

I put 4' led lights in mine and really like the amount of illumination they put out.

Nice for $1 Bandit.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, I know the Schwartz likes the hollow half moon type but I didn t quite get advantage of it. I suppose after I use these for a while I should give them a go and compare.
> 
> - theoldfart


Like someone else mentioned Kev, I have a yellow 4' level and a 2' aluminium (so Brit will understand) level that will probably work. But to build a wooden pair would be nice.


----------



## woodcox

Top one looks like an old Marples and Sons, bandit. They stamped the wood with their three leaf clover mark.


----------



## jmartel

That's about the average incline of the hike to Muir.










View from where I stopped and turned around. Weird looking down on clouds.



















And a frog buddy from one of the lakes on the hike


----------



## CL810

Hmmmm, what could go wrong??


----------



## terryR

Beautiful shots, JOuttaBreath.


----------



## bandit571

Spam for Breakfast? Yuck.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hi boys!

Right on Smitty. Did Byo try to get handsy?

HAHA! Woodcox, that's a lot of work and pretty sketchy doing it by yourself. Is that your little girl back there supervising?

Did Nathan get her number yet Stef?

That is a fantastic heron shot JBobber. My crabs never fight. I bet the cats dig their new pad, neat.

Nice design Jack. Sometimes poop needs to be returned to the soil.

Good info Dr. Duck, thank you.

Flobee Terry? Continuous amazing productions on the farm for sure.

Hell yes Tug, nice veggie haul. Well done.

Congrats Mos, that's cool!

LOLOLOL!!! @ murkins. How's the haircut feeling Stef? Catching the girl's eyes? Haircuts can be traumatic, glad it's not an issue for me.

I went back to school Woodcox, time is scarce.

What the hell are those tires you have on JayT? Knobby travel sneaks?

They came out great Kevin.

JRibbit winded.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Who is this guy? Spam's getting heavy around here.


----------



## JayT

> I m sure he thought you were a stripper
> 
> - ToddJB


He doesn't have the legs for it. Or the silicone enhanced chest.

Had dinner at Zuma. The drooling over the food was far less than that over the woodwork, and the food was awesome.

Our table had a top of 4in thick solid wood from Thailand-some species in the mahogany family. Bar was a 40ft long tree trunk of the same species, still in one piece. Hostess station was carved out of a stump, likely from the same tree The kicker was one wall of the restaurant being overlapping solid slabs of what looks like some kind of rosewood, also from Thailand. 4in thick, 3-4 feet wide and floor to ceiling all the way down the wall. Stef, you need to start working now on getting the demo contract for when they decide to change the decor in a few years.

Good time was had by all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

BYo was well behaved, Tony, and the afternoon went by fast. He's not much for patina and really wanted to wipe down just about everything in the shop, including many of the planes in the Not Wall Hung. But Dr's do that, I suppose. It was an awesome visit, and he even gifted a pair of winding sticks before heading out; walnut and holly, looks much like the ones OF are working on lately. Very cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! Glad to hear you had a good visit. Cool people in this thread and it's always neat to hear about the get-togethers.


----------



## bandit571

One glue up is in the clamps..









Try doing all them clamps with a broken thumb….









More raised panels and rails…waiting on mortises to sit in….


----------



## theoldfart

Didn't we have a Vises of your dreams thread at one time? Can't seem to find it on the search box.

Mitre jack progress


















Competitive with any of my mitre boxes at 45*


----------



## duckmilk

I have always been intrigued with those Kev, but didn't understand how they wouldn't have to be re-surfaced time-to-time to stay flat and at 45deg.


----------



## theoldfart

Duck, the surface is replaceable on mine. Some have said you use cardboard to lift the plane off the surface but seems a pain to me. I'll post a few more pics later.


----------



## duckmilk

I would like to see more, thanks. How about a blog? I know, lots of work blogging something.


----------



## theoldfart

Been thinking about it. I've taken quite a few pics but we're headed out on a month long road trip shortly so maybe in late September. The more I work on it the more i'm impressed with the builder. Most mitre jacks are user built.


----------



## Tim457

Those are awesome shots, Jmart, I'm jealous.

Kevin, vise of your dreams is at http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55258
for the record the google/Duck Duck Go search to find it was vise of your dreams site:lumberjacks.com
that site: trick works well for anytime you need to find something on a specific webpage. Usually better than any site's search.

That mitre jack is really cool, one is on my want list.


----------



## DanKrager

If one has a good shooting board, what motivates the miter jack? I'm thinking it might be more useful on heavy timber, yes? The drawback is that heavy timbers would tend to be long and hard to bring to the jack. Would the jack go to them? Like a wooden plane, it looks to be high maintenance.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, think mitred tenons. It is also convenient to be able to saw and plane on the same jig. There is a French style saw designed to work with the mitre jack, set only on one side with a thin shim to keep the saw off the face of the jack. Mostly, I like the challenge of figuring this thing out! 

Edit: just for the record i have a good chute board along with a LN 51!


----------



## bandit571

Side #2 is in the clamps..









Need to clean up Side #1….1×2s back there are to build webframes with….


----------



## jmartel

Have a bunch of septic people over at the house today making a site plan. The house is old enough that it didn't have any drawings done. That's money I didn't want to spend, but apparently the city won't look at my permit until they have a better septic drawing. More money literally down the drain.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It wasn't in pursuit of a new shop but I spent money I didn't want to today as well. Tires, their mounting, and alignment are expensive. I commiserate with your cash dump JSewerSystem.


----------



## chrisstef

Panels looks good Bandito.

Sucks JSurvey.

Stef and Friends family glamping trip starts tomorrow. Gots my little buddy his first fishin stick and a new baseball mitt. Aint easy finding a left handed glove in midget size.

Still donning a hat to cover up the high fade debacle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a good trip Kid-N-Play. Make sure that boy gets to catch some fish.


----------



## chrisstef

You got it bro. Aint gun hurt nobahdey!


----------



## TheFridge

The only place I could find a left handed mitt for a 3-4 year old was Dicks.


----------



## DanKrager

Who in their right mind would tackle this with an 8" saw blade on the end of a motorized stick?



















This is the slick stick. Using Tim Conway's famous "old man walk"moving forward, then swinging side to side like a scythe, this thing effortlessly cuts everything in its path up to 2" diameter. With a bit of patience, it will cut to the hub of the saw. 2 acres down in 10 hours and 2 acres to go. It takes about 2 hours to melt my shirt in this heat, so about a week calendar time.










Quoting Bill Cosby in his "Noah's Ark" monologue…"....And another thing. Who's going to clean up that mess down there?"

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Trimming brush is the morning's work. Then I try to keep making progress on the garage project. I can get about three pieces of paneling up before my shirt melts again. Next up is machining quarter round and slot wall sticks to cover the middle band on three sides of the garage. Gotta mud and paint before putting up the slot wall sticks.










DanK


----------



## chrisstef

You nailed it Fridge. Found it at Dick's. Am i the only one who has a real tough time typing that into my google search bar?

Thats a nice set up DanK. Rev er up and let er rip. What kinda tooth pattern is on that? ATB?


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, been there done that and DO NOT want to do it again! The small stuff sometimes would just lean away from the saw. To get a good cut the saw needed to just an inch off the ground, one moment of inattention and the blade dug into the ground. Not my best work.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, it is crosscut 60 tooth carbide. 2 blades for $25 from Amazon including shipping got good reviews, but the first blade I'm still using has shed 6 teeth. I've hit concrete (lightly) three times now and can't see any further damage. BTW, the teeth went missing in the first hour of use. I've cleaned (oven cleaner) and waxed (Lundmarks Carnuba) the blade which made a difference in the fuel mileage. !!!

This thing has a metal hub under the blade that can ride on the ground before the blade hits the dirt. But I've deliberately cut wild rose stems under the dirt with no problems.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

I would want to be wearing Kevlar using that thing Dan.


----------



## jmartel

Apparently one of our large cedar trees has put roots through one of our septic pipes. Wonderful. Now they have to send a guy out to break up that root so they can keep pushing and mapping past it.


----------



## chrisstef

In all honesty that's probably a blessing you found it now. Finding out because it completely failed and filled your basement with lumpfish would have been a way crappier surprise. Clear it up on the front end so you dont take it in the backend.


----------



## jmartel

> In all honesty that s probably a blessing you found it now. Finding out because it completely failed and filled your basement with lumpfish would have been a way crappier surprise. Clear it up on the front end so you dont take it in the backend.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah. It's just one of the lines coming out of the D-box. The other is working fine. It's just me and the wife so it's not like we need a ton of capacity at the moment. Needs to be done, but it just sucks to pay for it.

I don't think they needed to pay people to come out and see where the lines go. It seems pretty clear to me. But leave it to the health department I guess.


----------



## duckmilk

That's a pretty clear marker of where it runs Jmart. Sorry for all the hassles man. You've worked hard on your place.


----------



## chrisstef

Now that i see the pic. Agreed. Thats crap. Stevie Wonder coulda figured that out. I was just tryin to ease the pain a lil.


----------



## jmartel

Brown trout makes good fertilizer I guess. But I'm not going to be wasting water on grass anytime soon. If it can't survive on its own here in the summer, it doesn't belong in my yard.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey, haven't been around in a while. Just stopping by to say hello and ask, anybody want a bandsaw?

https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/d/1910-sidney-company-antique/6226500852.html


----------



## jmartel

Started demo on the master bathroom/newer 2nd bathroom (will be combined into 1). Within 1 hour of work so far we have 1 illegal junction box and 2 stray wires wrapped in electrical tape. One of the 2 wires is live. So, yay older houses. It's a good thing I'm tearing everything apart and can fix stuff instead of just living with these problems and not knowing about them.


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, the string trimmer throws trash all over and covers me, but this doesn't. Not at all. I have a four wing blade for tough weeds and it doesn't throw trash either. I still wear protection, but come in clean. Biggest problem is walking through all the trash cut down!

Jplugged, copper sulfate is your friend if your rules allow you to use it. Periodic treatment prevents tree roots from entering the line. We use Ridex like clockwork, too, and found that after 15 years of regular use the septic was as clean as new. We had it pumped out when we thought tree roots were to blame, but the cheap pipe they used had collapsed. The pumper said he's never seen a septic that pumped out clean to all corners from a single position of his intake.

So they couldn't just follow the green line? LAWL!

DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I don t think they needed to pay people to come out and see where the lines go. It seems pretty clear to me. But leave it to the health department I guess.
> 
> - jmartel


Many years ago, back in my paramedic days, one of our crews ran a call at a farm out in the country. A guy had fallen from a hay loft. This crew decided to get the ambulance as close to the barn as possible but instead of backing up and making the turn to the barn road they just cut across an open field by the house.

When the top of the septic tank gave way under the weight of their ambulance it went in nose first. The Brothers Of The Big Red Truck had to give these two a significant decon before they could be hauled back to the station. The ambulance was a total loss.


----------



## terryR

JPoop, sorry for the extra costs, but celebrate the fact that some other dudes are fixing the problem. Our septic backed up a few years ago when a Pecan tree found a sloppy joint in our system. Someone had placed a section of clay pipe over the ends of two pipes which weren't even connected. A few days of nasty work to solve the problem with a shovel and hacksaw.

And…it appears my wife has purchased a money pot of a horse. "She's so sweet" But her hooves are rotten, and she is eaten up with some ugly disease on her legs. $150 yesterday for the farrier to clean hooves. More to follow.


----------



## jmartel

I'll look into copper sulfate. Thanks Dan.

Tim, sounds like a crappy situation to be in. I did some cleanup jobs with my dad where we had to put on waders to clean up a sewer backup in peoples basements. Always a good time.

Terry, yeah, if the Auger bit doesn't do the trick I'll be doing it myself. Not going to pay people to dig a hole. Lots of money for something I can do over a couple nights after work. Would suck, but I'm paying everything out of pocket and trying to keep the costs down.


----------



## Tim457

Lots of crap around here. Tim you have lots of interesting stories.

On good note, I signed the contract for my new job today. Same pay, better hours, flexibility, autonomy, and only downside is it's a little farther and a few schedule conflicts, but no big deal. Thanks for the well wishes all.


----------



## ToddJB

Congrats Tim!


----------



## johnstoneb

Terry
Having grown up on a farm. I thought all horses were money pits.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Tim!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I would like to say congratulations also, Tim.


----------



## JayT

Congrats Tim. Hopefully there will be far less drama, as well.


----------



## jmartel

Congrats Tim.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice! next round of tool purchases…charged to Tim's account. Hooray!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Yup, Tim's buying! Congrats Tim now get back in the shop.


----------



## Tim457

Thanks guys.

Kids home from school = almost no shop time. Well they do like to be in there, but I don't get anything done.

I do have to admit I got the drama ball rolling and am the ass for that in the situation, so I'll keep my nose clean for sure. Don't fish off the company pier as they say. I certainly wasn't fishing but now I won't even come close.


----------



## 489tad

That's good news Tim. That's what I do, fly way under the work social radar.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Tim. I do what I'm told, don't complain, work hard, show up early and leave late.


----------



## TheFridge

I still vote for reissuing the rule of thumb in a limited fashion. Congrats.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Congratulations on the new job Tim.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats tim! Hell yea.


----------



## Mosquito

I may have picked up another couple of #45's this evening… And about 5-1/2 sets of irons










But mainly they also came with a #55, a #48, and a couple compass planes




























Yes, a Bailey compass plane. $500 for everything. Will likely be selling a few things from it though. Don't need the #45s lol


----------



## JayT

Dang, Mos, nice haul!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice haul, indeed!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Lots of crap around here. Tim you have lots of interesting stories.
> 
> - Tim


One of the guys who was an old timer when I first started riding fire trucks used to say, "some people watch the six o'clock news, some people report the six o'clock news, and we are the six o'clock news. Over the years a lot of crap (pardon the pun) happens. Some good, some bad, and a lot that just leaves you shaking your head.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice haul Mos. Seems like either A) I find a good deal and have no extra cash or, B) I have some cash and can't find anything worth buying.


----------



## Mosquito

That's why I always keep a small reserve, just in case Tim lol


----------



## ShaneA

Good thing you aren't into puppies or stray cats Mos…imagine what would be following you home.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah! @ Shane.


----------



## Tim457

Wow, nice haul, Mos. Bailey compass plane, 55 in a box and 45s, 48, and all those cutters.

Speaking of jobs Todd, how is your new job?


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, thanks for asking. It's weird. I like my team, and I am individually killing it, but there are two roles on my team -
Account Executives (me and colleague) and SDRs (Sales Development Reps - 5 people), and the process that is in place for the SDRs is terrible and is setting them up for failure, which makes it a constant point of contention to the C-level. So my colleague and I are being viewed as the golden kids, and everyone else is consistently getting their asses handed to them when in my estimation and communication it's not their fault. So, it makes things a little weird.


----------



## Tim457

Interesting. Yeah with some of the dumb decisions businesses make sometimes its amazing they make any money at all. But I guess at least it's good you're getting your due and you've sent the issue up the chain where it needs to be.


----------



## duckmilk

I may have picked up another couple of #45's this evening ...You may have? Doesn't look like there is any maybe about that. That is quite the haul.
Mos, are you gonna start collecting compass planes next?


----------



## Rarebreed68

Nice haul on the planes Mos. 
Not woodworking related, but definitely a stress reliever for me, I scored an RCBS Rockchucker 2 reloading press, the conversion kit to make it a progressive reloader, case prep center, powder measure & stand, powder scale, cast bullet lubricator and sizer, several sets of rifle and pistol dies, case trimmer, and more brass and bullets than I've had time to inventory. Close to $2,000.00 worth of equipment, some still new in box, for $400.00. (Now I have to get the shop addition built so I can carve out some space for a reloading room.)

To top it off, Crystal Gayle is performing in my hometown of Roscoe, TX tonight. SWMBO and I are going to see her this evening.


----------



## duckmilk

Won't you need another shop for all that equipment? Nice haul sir!
Be sure to let us know if CG still looks as good as she did back when.
Some year, when I go to the rattlesnake roundup, I'll look you up. Been wanting to go to that for a long time.


----------



## Rarebreed68

I've been planning a new reloading bench for some time now. I'll probably build one in, when I get the new office built in the shop addition. I think 12' in length will work for me. I'm planning to incorporate quite a bit of storage overhead, as well as plenty of drawers underneath.

That would be great duck, the roundup is interesting, and well worth seeing at least once. I usually spend more time next door at the gun and knife show than I do in the coliseum with the snakes. Any time you are down this way, give me a holler. I"m usually somewhat free after 1:00 p.m. during the week.

The press release photo for CG still makes her look good. I still have a hard time believing the owner of the venue has been able to get some of the artists to come perform in a town of less than 1500 people. Some of the notables have been Tanya Tucker, The Bellamy Brothers, Charlie Daniels Band, Mel Tillis, Merle Haggard, John Connolly, Jo Dee Messina, and several of the newer "red dirt country" singers.


----------



## duckmilk

Some of the "older" singers seem to really like a smaller venue. I would probably do the same, if I was in their shoes. More interaction with the crowd.

BTW, just looked at your page, 30×50 might accommodate your new stuff ;-)


----------



## Rarebreed68

I thought the 30×50 would be big enough when I started moving equipment in, but it has proven to be quite cramped. 
I'm in the midst of planning a 30' x 42' addition on the south end of the existing shop. 12' x 30' of that would be dedicated to relocating the office and storage room that are in the original shop, as well as adding a bathroom. The remaining area would be set up to handle metal working and maintenance on the tractor, pickups and cars. Doing it in that manner will allow me to move welders, torches, engine stands, engine puller, jacks, and jack stands as well as one of my roll around tool boxes into the new addition, plus I can remove the 10×20 office/storage room that is making my shop layout so awkward now.


----------



## TheFridge

some oldies but goodies I found when downloading all my good pics from photobucket. Prob 500+.


----------



## Rarebreed68

G








Crystal Gayle is still as beautiful as ever, and she has the voice of an angel. She was graceful and version classy. In of the best shows I've seen in a while. 
Some of the newer acts could take a lesson or two from her. 
It was hard to get a photo, she moves around quite a bit.


----------



## terryR

Good stuff, Fridge.


----------



## jmartel

lol Fridge. Good stuff.

I think it was Duck I was talking to about this. But I did the beer-cooler method of making steaks again last night. Easily the best way to do it that I've found so far.

Put the steaks in a plastic freezer bag and get rid of all the air, then put them in a beer cooler full of hot water (temp should be the same as what you want it to be when finished. I did 135 deg last night for rare-medium rare, you lose maybe 5 deg over an hour). You can put the steak in leaving part of the bag open and the water pressure will push all the air out. Then just close it up just before the open part of the bag goes in the water.










Let it sit for at least 45 min until whenever you are ready for them. You won't ever overcook them with this method so you can just start them and pull them out when needed instead of worrying about how done they are.

They come out of the bag fairly unappetizing looking










But then you just sear them in a crazy hot skillet or on the grill or with a torch, whichever is your favorite method. Perfectly done with very little grey overcooked meat ring like you'd get from just cooking it normally on the grill.










Plus, as you can see, very little juice loss when you cut it open. This was only a minute or so after searing instead of the 5-10 you would normally let it rest.


----------



## Tim457

Imma have to try that. You listen to the sous vide people and they make it sound like the method only works if the temperature is held between +-0.0001 degree.

But seriously you're going to have to stop with this or I'm going to get fat. I've made the braised chicken you described here several times.


----------



## jmartel

I plan on buying/asking for a Sous Vide thingy at some point. But the beer cooler method works if that's all you got. They are probably the same people that flip ******************** if you try and use a bit of soap in a cast iron pan or if you don't use the "correct" kind of knife for each application.

NY Strips aren't my favorite, but they were on sale yesterday and it was all the store had in thick cut.

Just embrace being fat. I'm probably going to make cast iron pizza tomorrow night. If you haven't done that yet, you really should.


----------



## TheFridge

Glad you got a kick out of it 

New drill press. Rockwell model 20. It's a hoss. 300$










And some planes and parts for 80$. The 4 bench planes are complete so I should be able to get my money back.


----------



## chrisstef

I been drinkin and ima brag for a second here …. my kids a rockstar. Karaoke at the camp pavillion tonight and lil buddy want to do life is a highway, his fave cars tune. I go up with him and unprovoked he says "you havin fun tonight? I said, are you havin fun tonight?!"

We sang. Then i was delivered a beam and coke.

Murica. Fuggin Murica.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Sounds like a good night. 
I'm sipping on some Red River bourbon this evening after getting most of the framing done for a project tomorrow. It got to dark for pictures tonight, so I'll post those tomorrow when everything is done.


----------



## bandit571

This thing is starting to shape up…









Singing? They would give me the Booze just to keep me from singing….


----------



## Rarebreed68

That is coming together quite nicely. Looking forward to seeing more of it as you get it complete.


----------



## Mosquito

Today we celebrated my parents' 120 year birthday (Dad turned 60 in June, Mom turns 60 in October, annual family friends gathering at the cabin this weekend). Lots of fun, weather was gorgeous. 20 pounds of pork roast on the rotisserie, 2 pounds of steak, 4 pounds of bacon, 1 pound of shrimp, and a pineapple. Bacon wrapped steak, pineapple, and bacon wrapped shrimp skewers for an appetizer. A 13 pound full sheet cake, 2 dozen ears of corn, and about 30 people worth of dishes to pass and desserts. All kinds of fun. And my wife made "adult freezie's". Apparently you can get those freeze pop bags to make your own, so various juices and lemonades plus gin, rum, or vodka, stick 'em in the freezer for a couple days, and voila . My mom was rather intoxicated after a few of those lol All in all, a good day, but man do my knees hurt after standing and runnin' around all day doing that crap


----------



## bandit571

Mos needs a BORG Cube VR…..


----------



## duckmilk

> I think it was Duck I was talking to about this. But I did the beer-cooler method of making steaks again last night. Easily the best way to do it that I ve found so far.
> 
> - jmartel


Similar Jmart. The one I tried was starting them in the oven first then grill or sear. It looks like that turned out well though.

Rarebreed, that Red River bourbon is made at the distillery where I work. Pretty smooth stuff.

Congrats to your parents 120th Mos.


----------



## ToddJB

Nathan's a regular schmoozer. Hopefully it wasn't the Rascal Flats version


----------



## chrisstef

It was Todd. I like Cochran better myself but whatta ya gonna do. After that beam n coke i got real close to heading back and doing Posse in Effect by the Beasties lol.

I also got to teach nathan about the honey wagon who was constantly roaming the grounds. When it pulled up to the neighboring cabin and N asked the operator how much honey he pumped i almost fell down laughing. We all had a really good time.


----------



## duckmilk

^ Really cute Stef. It sounds like a good time.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Today's efforts were to install dividing walls I had framed up at the shop yesterday evening. The owner of an antique shop in Roscoe needed more wall space to display merchandise on.

They bought and painted plywood "beaded ceiling" panels to cover the walls. The oak for the end cap trim and oak crown won't be here until Tuesday. I'll post some more shots when it is complete.
The first 2 photos are shots of the shop this morning with the area in the center cleared. The following photos show the walls framed with some of the panels staged for installation. The final ones show the panels up and ready for the rest of the trim.


----------



## Rarebreed68

I opened these photos on my computer before posting them. They were not rotated then, why do they post sideways?


----------



## Rarebreed68

I opened these photos on my computer before posting them. They were not rotated then, why do they post sideways?


----------



## duckmilk

Confusing, when mine are oriented straight on my computer, they are the same here. Don't know.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe the old "Landscape" vs "Portrait" mode thing?


----------



## TheFridge

I always have to edit them in the smallest way, usually by rotating, so it posts properly. Or take them in landscape on my iPhone. I don't use a PC.


----------



## jmartel

Jesus. How big is your shop? I've got shop envy.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah, holy crap Bread! Nice shop.


----------



## Rarebreed68

My shop is only 30×50. I framed the wall sections by laying them out on the bed an 8' x 18 flatbed trailer that I have. Once they were assembled, I strapped them down and hauled them to the job site. I didn't want to be trying to frame them on the floor of my client's antique store.


----------



## jmartel

I thought my shop that I'm having built was going to be large. And that's half the size of yours.


----------



## Hammerthumb

well my shop is 22×22 give or take. Again, nice shop.


----------



## Rarebreed68

The bad thing is, I am working up the plans to build a 30×42 addition onto my shop. It will mostly be to allow me to get welders, cutting torches, and automotive tools out of the way of the woodworking equipment. I'll also move my office, supply storage, and add a bathroom into the addition.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn. I think I'm gonna get one of those aircraft hanger looking deals one day. 8k$ for a 20×30 and 10k$ for a 30×50. All about the cost of a slab at that point.

Huge shop. Nice.


----------



## terryR

Fridge, take my advice and don't buy an aircraft hanger looking building for a shop. The initial cost of the building is low, but assembling it will probably double that cost. The only way you'll want to work inside the building is after the addition of $4000 of sprayed insulation (the estimate for my 30×40 shop), and a 2-ton air conditioning system.

Oh, and mine leaks water when it rains softly. The building received a hurricane-proof rating after withstanding Katrina, but leaks rain. Also, a waterproof barrier around the base of the building can be a challenge. Lots of concrete. Mine still leaks around the base in heavy rains.

Will make a nice barn after I finish the inside of the new stick-frame shop. My advise is stick with 2×4 framed shop spaces.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHA! @ "open handed slap". Congrats on the drill press!

Pretty slick JSousVide.

Nate is a funny lil' dude! That's too cool.


----------



## terryR

My first attempt at the Improved Miter Plane. Ugly gaps in the DT's due to several mistakes during peining, but I've learned how to avoid those since. Iron is 1.5" wide and bedded at 20 degrees. Infill is Cocobolo. Overall length is just over 10"



















Works like a dream. Had no idea these funny shaped front knobs were so freekin' comfortable to use. Back end fits my hand better than Stanley style plane with a rear tote.










the T&G joint which supports the low angle mouth is the most difficult part. Next one is already peined and being stuffed today.

carry on


----------



## smitdog

Freakin gorgeous Terry!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Terry!


----------



## TheFridge

No lie


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got no issue becoming Alabama cousins if i can use all these new planes youre creating Terry.


----------



## jmartel

Can't see any gaps from here, Terry. How's it do with shooting with the 20 deg angle? Bevel up or down? Looks great.



> Ive got no issue becoming Alabama cousins if i can use all these new planes youre creating Terry.
> 
> - chrisstef


I now pronounce you cousband and wife.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats fuggin funny ^


----------



## Rarebreed68

Beautiful plane, nice work. 
Y'all did hear the first batch of Alabama commemorative quarters had to be recalled because they wouldn't work in vending machines, didn't you?

Having 2 dimes and a nickel taped together wouldn't let them fit through the coin slot.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, you complete me.


----------



## Rarebreed68

It seems there may be some confusion. The photos I posted yesterday were taken in my customer's antique store. My shop looks like this:


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, holy s*1t. It's beautiful.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys.
Bevel up.

Not intended for shooting. Historically these were for smoothing DT's and other joinery. The first examples actually had the base protruding proud of the sides.

But, the low angle would probably shave end grain?


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, they are perfect for using with mitre jacks and other end grain functions. I think chuting with them came later.


----------



## duckmilk

Terry Sauer - Steiner, that's your name


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, stef.










Found on the interwebz.


----------



## duckmilk

Hehe


----------



## chrisstef

Its amazing jmart.


----------



## woodcox

That thing needs mud flaps.

This is the last year Utard is doing vehicle safety inspections. Tool fund is going to take serious hit. And! And, I gotta start buying diapers again! Grr.

Nice plane, Terry.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> That thing needs mud flaps.
> 
> This is the last year Utard is doing vehicle safety inspections. Tool fund is going to take serious hit. And! And, I gotta start buying diapers again! Grr.
> 
> Nice plane, Terry.
> 
> - woodcox


Tool fund? You have a tool fund??? My tool fund consists of a 2 liter bottle hidden in the back of my closet where I put my dimes at the end of the day. It takes a long time to fill up a bottle but if I do it's $500.00 The way I have it figured, I can buy my jointer about the time I retire in 2024.


----------



## Rarebreed68

I was going through an old thumb drive this evening and found a few pictures of an Airbus A 340 we installed the interior on several years ago. I didn't get to build the cabinets for this one, but I did modify several of them to suit engineering changes.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Here are a few more shots of the interior.


----------



## Dave805

sup …you can call me Dave, or make something up …anyway a friend gave me this plane ,u guest it .. the only number i found is 418-32 its the 32 i cant find…...thanks


----------



## Rarebreed68

> sup …you can call me Dave, or make something up …anyway a friend gave me this plane ,u guest it .. the only number i found is 418-32 its the 32 i cant find…...thanks
> 
> - Dave805


Are you referring to an Antonov An-418? If so, I'm not sure what the -32 would be unless it is a model or version number much like Boeing uses in designating their aircraft. Such as a 737 - 700, -800, or -900.


----------



## TheFridge

http://contrib2.wkfinetools.com/brittA/miterPlane/miterPlane-11.asp

Terry, something I stumbled upon. I've seen it before on sauer and Steiner stuff but forgot about it. The Cupid's bow thing with the wedge and the wedge thingy. I thought it looked sweet.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Fridge. That guy who wrote the article is a friend from Atlanta. We are in the process of starting a small business to sell hand made tools. Should have a web site in the next month.

And that wedge thingy is called a bridge. 

I completed the T&G joint for the mouth on infill no.5 yesterday, want to build a miter plane like in that article for no.6.


----------



## Tim457

Hah cousband wedding in the middle of the crick is awesome.

I spent yesterday chopping a tree down with an axe that I rust hunted and rehandled. Not something remotely new to most of you guys but this suburbanite had fun. If I have time before the main trunk cracks I'll make something out of it to complete the cycle. Overall it was a little easier than expected but the people that did it every day have my respect.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get some! Good stuff, that.

(where the eff are the pics?)


----------



## chrisstef

You earned some man points with that Tim. I think ive chopped one tree down with an axe in my entire lifetime. It was a scraggly little ornamental tree in the side yard of my parents house. Coincidentally it was smack dab in the middle of our football field. Boy was my mother pissed when she got home and that tree was gone. Pretty sure mom called the mother of every kid there. Holy hell was she mad lol.


----------



## bandit571

What is this thing?








Electric?









Makes a nice groove…








Had another one hiding under a table..









All to make a couple breadboard ends…









Top for a case..









Carry on…


----------



## Tim457

Well the picture isn't that impressive, the tree was about 12 inches in diameter, so it was some serious exercise, but nothing amazing. Bucked and limbed it all with the axe too which was most of the exertion, really. There's an 18-24" tree that needs to come down too, but I think I've had my fill of doing it with just the axe. A crosscut saw is safer.

















As you can see the shot placement needs some work.


----------



## ToddJB

Tim, a weird bucklist thing for me is to chop down a tree that I cannot wrap my arms around.

Good job.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that poison ivy going up the tree in the 2nd picture? lol…I know nothing about plants.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Tim, thanks!


----------



## Tim457

That had me concerned too Shane, but I was able to see some leaves and confirm it wasn't. Close lookalike though. I also think I'm immune to poison ivy but I don't want to test it.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice terry. Solid work on both of your parts 

My dad made the mistake of giving me and my friends a machete on my 13th birthday. We chopped down 13 trees 6-12" in diameter in 24 hours. My paw paw, who owned the land, was pissed. He had to clean it up.


----------



## JayT

> That had me concerned too JayT but I was able to see some leaves and confirm it wasn t.
> 
> - Tim


What'd I do?


----------



## Tim457

Haha, sorry, that's what I get for trying to use LJ on my phone. And the answer to your question is you know and maybe there needs to be an intervention. Sorry Shane.


----------



## terryR

holy crap, Tim.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Nice job on the tree. Any plans to create something with it, or were you just needing to take it down?


----------



## woodcox

Incubus descended tonight. Jimmy Eat World, Judah and the Lion were the openers. Good times.









Good fell, Tim.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Well the picture isn t that impressive, the tree was about 12 inches in diameter, so it was some serious exercise, but nothing amazing. Bucked and limbed it all with the axe too which was most of the exertion, really. There s an 18-24" tree that needs to come down too, but I think I ve had my fill of doing it with just the axe. A crosscut saw is safer.
> 
> As you can see the shot placement needs some work.
> 
> - Tim


I see you are right handed. I don't know about you but I cannot cut left handed with an ax. My grandpa on the other hand could. Makes it a whole lot easier when you can get the relief cut even on both sides.

Just mark my lazy butt down as a chainsaw operator though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Well the picture isn t that impressive, the tree was about 12 inches in diameter, so it was some serious exercise, but nothing amazing. Bucked and limbed it all with the axe too which was most of the exertion, really. There s an 18-24" tree that needs to come down too, but I think I ve had my fill of doing it with just the axe. A crosscut saw is safer.
> 
> As you can see the shot placement needs some work.
> 
> - Tim


I see you are right handed. I don't know about you but I cannot cut left handed with an ax. My grandpa on the other hand could. Makes it a whole lot easier when you can get the relief cut even on both sides.

Just mark my lazy butt down as a chainsaw operator though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Judah opened at a show here at the El Rey, they were surprisingly fun to see. Glad you got out to see a concert Woodcox.


----------



## Mosquito

I got the opportunity to drive a Tesla Model S P90D yesterday, and holy crap that is the most ridiculous thing I've ever ridden in or driven. The acceleration is insane and relentless. Really gives you a weird feeling, I've never experienced anything like that before. It takes some getting used to, with the regenerative braking. If you take your foot off the accelerator to coast to slow down, you slow down like you're hitting the brakes.


----------



## JayT

Sounds like a fun time, Mos, and I'd jump at a chance to drive a Tesla, too. The electric I'm waiting for, though, is the Bollinger


----------



## chrisstef

Dave Grohl is a machine.


----------



## Mosquito

I could see how an all electric off road vehicle would be useful. That instant torque would be a good thing


----------



## AnthonyReed

That would be a perfect surf vehicle.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Raving about electric cars? Next thing ya know, this gang will be drinking in bars with pastel walls and flower pots in the men's room.


----------



## AnthonyReed

....'cause 'lectric's fer sissies.


----------



## Tim457

> I see you are right handed. I don t know about you but I cannot cut left handed with an ax. My grandpa on the other hand could. Makes it a whole lot easier when you can get the relief cut even on both sides.
> 
> Just mark my lazy butt down as a chainsaw operator though.
> - KelvinGrove


I did not even attempt left handed, though maybe I should have, I do several other things left handed.

Rare, I don't have anything specific in mind for it, it just needed to come down. I looked up sassafras wood and it is described as a good and easy to work softer hardwood, so I will attempt to get it bandsawn at least and try to make something with it.


----------



## Tim457

> I got the opportunity to drive a Tesla Model S P90D yesterday, and holy crap that is the most ridiculous thing I ve ever ridden in or driven. The acceleration is insane and relentless. Really gives you a weird feeling, I ve never experienced anything like that before. It takes some getting used to, with the regenerative braking. If you take your foot off the accelerator to coast to slow down, you slow down like you re hitting the brakes.
> 
> - Mosquito


I would love to get to drive a Tesla in ludicrous mode. I'm told that on test drives, the salesperson comes with you and always tells you to floor it because the experience is so shocking as you described. Probably sells them a lot of cars. I really want a tesla, but not $130k want.

JayT(Shane) That Bollinger looks pretty useful and has a 4.5 second 0-60. That's a pretty fast utility vehicle. When is the plan for having it ready to sell? Is it realistic?


----------



## Rarebreed68

Tim,
I didn't realize it was sasafrass. You will love working with it, and it makes the shop smell wonderful when you mill it.

I think I still have some in my barn in Missouri that has been stacked and stickered for close to twenty years now.


----------



## TheFridge

Electric motors have balls. Think of trains.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony!

Ive got pastel colors in my bathroom at home. I poo amongst the flowers. And i drink beer from a glass.


----------



## 489tad

I like drinking beer from a glass too!


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, sassafras roots make a wonderful tea drink. Just pull up some roots from the extensive system underground, cut them into small pieces using a "lopper", boil in water maybe 30 minutes, add sugar to taste and drink hot or cold. I look for sprout trees in the spring and pull up a bunch to freeze. You can easily tell when to stop cutting the roots by a marked change in smell usually right at the crown, the transition from root to trunk.

Soak the leaves in alcohol for a refreshing aftershave.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

I drink beer from a small glass, with no hops. It's called whiskey, with an E, cause America. And that makes me better than Prius driving electric car hippies.


----------



## chrisstef

I been on the whiskey recently Todd. Currently drinking Glendolough 7 year. Pretty good. Needs a couple cubes though. Green spot is up next for me.


----------



## bandit571

After a few of these…









Everything will look like this…begorrah….


----------



## JayT

> JayT(Shane) That Bollinger looks pretty useful and has a 4.5 second 0-60. That s a pretty fast utility vehicle. When is the plan for having it ready to sell? Is it realistic?
> 
> - Tim


They're taking deposits and saying first ones should roll out a little under two years from now. No word on what pricing is going to be or how many will be produced. I wouldn't be shocked to see a six figure price tag (which would push it WAY out of my price range)


----------



## Mosquito

I would be shocked if it WASN'T a six figure price tag lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

While a giant off road golf cart might appease some, this is more my speed: https://bangshift.com/general-news/wtf-files-hellcat-powered-prius-yes-happening/


----------



## JayT

> I would be shocked if it WASN T a six figure price tag lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I'm guessing the final retail price will have more to do with how many subsidies they get as what actual construction costs are. I'm sure if they had to price it so the buyers had to cover all the initial startup and production costs, then it would be out of almost anyone's price range, other than the super-rich.


----------



## Bluenote38

> My shop goes through a few stages during a project too. Typically from crazy, cluttered, and dusty. To crazier, more cramped, and then to where the hell did my square go?
> 
> - ShaneA


Glad I'm not the only one. I have 5 projects going at the moment of various sizes and I'm at the "...where the hell did my square go" point


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I been on the whiskey recently Todd. Currently drinking Glendolough 7 year. Pretty good. Needs a couple cubes though. Green spot is up next for me.
> 
> - chrisstef


If you can't cure it with Scotch whiskey, it is not a real disease.

And the other good thing about drinking good Scotch, the average person can't become an alcoholic on it. Because the average person can't afford that much good Scotch.


----------



## Tim457

Dan, apparently sassafras tea has some pharmaceutical properties, but I wasn't able to verify exactly what. A friend's friends tried some and apparently had a very happy time. It is used as an ingredient in making MDMA apparently.


----------



## DanKrager

If so, it was for flavor only. A concentrated tea consumed in large quantities may thin the blood a bit, but I have drunk many glasses of this stuff (normal strength) without any effects.

DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

I just got an order for a blanket chest for Christmas. My first piece of furniture sold.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations!


----------



## jmartel

> I just got an order for a blanket chest for Christmas. My first piece of furniture sold.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Congrats. Get ready to spend double the hours you were planning on when you bid it out. At least that's been my experience so far. Getting better at it though.

Sliced my thumb open yesterday on a chisel reaching into my rubbermaid tote of hand tools. Apparently everything in there is still pretty sharp.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I just got an order for a blanket chest for Christmas. My first piece of furniture sold.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Congrats. Get ready to spend double the hours you were planning on when you bid it out. At least that s been my experience so far. Getting better at it though.
> 
> Sliced my thumb open yesterday on a chisel reaching into my rubbermaid tote of hand tools. Apparently everything in there is still pretty sharp.
> 
> - jmartel


This will be the second one of these so time shouldn't be a problem. And I am just happy to have someone else buying the stuff.

And as for the thumb…sorry about that but there is nothing like empirical data to prove something.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Been missing you girls. 









Allegedly one of the best beers in the world. It is pretty damn good. Crapload of citra hops…Steffy would love it. I'm on a quest to replicate it.

I call this one Fitty Cent….because it's got a half pound of Centennial hops. 









That's what I've been up to….and managing a railroad corridor….and making jewelry boxes…..and chasing the wife around.


----------



## TheFridge

My wife picked me up a bottle of scotch from Scotland. Damn good stuff.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Thursday I went back to my customer's antique shop and installed the oak end cap & corner trim along with the painted base board. 
The crown molding is ordered and will be here next Tuesday.

























This afternoon I assembled the double oven and wall cabinets for the kitchen area of a local bank. I also managed to get the base sides and bottoms clear coated, so they will be ready to assemble in the morning. Then I have to cut backs and dado my face frame material.

























SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) went to see her son in east TX, so Dutch and I are unsupervised for the weekend. Things could get exciting.


----------



## jmartel

Finally getting rain today for the first time in 56 days. Apparently broke the record in Seattle for longest period without rain. It's a nice change of pace from being hot and sunny all the time.

Continuing on with the bathroom demo. Only have the dumpster until tomorrow so I need to cram as much in there as I can. Glad I'm tearing it down to the studs since some idiot decided to just chop a 3ft section out of a floor joist because it interfered with the piping. Time to sister a new joist in I guess.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Floor joists? Floor joists? We don't need no stinking floor joists.

Got some shop time here today. Working on a new light fixture for the kitchen to replace the crappy one that came with the house. More to follow on that.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Sucks to have to try to fix things behind someone who was a hack. Hope it all turns out well for you. It always makes me look further to see what else they may have done.

We got some rain yesterday as well. Had a pretty good storm come through before lunch. Dropped a Mulberry limb right beside the wife's pickup. Luckily it didn't cause any damage. Just a mess for me to clean up. 

















I managed to get a bit more done on two of my cabinet jobs. All of the face frames and cabinet boxes are complete for the job at the bank, plus I was able to spray a couple coats of paint on a batch of doors, and mill out material for drawer heads for a job I'm trying to wrap up.


----------



## CL810




----------



## Rarebreed68

I'll bet that was a hell of a show. He is on my bucket list to see.


----------



## theoldfart

Doesn't get much better Andy. Party on dude!


----------



## TheFridge

All the rain has evacuated the northwest and came to the southeast.

And if you want entertainment, just check out any "what species is this" kind of threads.


----------



## CL810

It was pretty good! Been on my bucket list since before i knew what a bucket list was!

Little known fact for Shane: Nashville TN is #2 destination for bachelorette parties in the US. I have never seen so many young women partying harder in my life. Come get some Shane!


----------



## jmartel

Well I'm beat. 30 yard dumpster is about 95% full. But the demo work is done. Little bit of drywall stuff still stuck, but that can be tossed in a bag later.

From the master bedroom









From the hall









It was 2 roughly 5×8 bathrooms which were the only bathrooms in the place. Now it will be one approximately 9.5×8 master. Will be stealing some space on the hall side for a closet.

Now comes electrical and plumbing work. Plus fixing the joists and leveling the floor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks like Dutch has a copilot/sidekick. Hope they were good chaperones and kept you out of trouble.

Right no JVilla! Will you be doing the ceiling too? Thank you for taking the time to document the renovation for us!


----------



## jmartel

Ceiling is coming down, yes. I ran out of time though. I'll bag up the drywall and chuck in in the outbuilding to be demolished. Then it's the contractors problem at that point.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Ceiling is coming down, yes. I ran out of time though. I ll bag up the drywall and chuck in in the outbuilding to be demolished. Then it s the contractors problem at that point.
> 
> - jmartel


Sounds like you could have skipped both dumpsters all together, just pack the outbuilding solid.


----------



## Rarebreed68

> Looks like Dutch has a copilot/sidekick. Hope they were good chaperones and kept you out of trouble.
> 
> Right no JVilla! Will you be doing the ceiling too? Thank you for taking the time to document the renovation for us!
> 
> - AnthonyReed


We had a pretty good weekend. I got quite a bit done in the shop and cut a pork tenderloin into chops to cook on the grill, also made some potatoes with onion and jalapenos in foil packets. Washed it down with ice cold Lone Star light.


----------



## TheFridge

J. Get back to work. Slacker.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## AnthonyReed

You don't know this, but this was better:


----------



## chrisstef

Ill have to check that out T. Not much of a punk guy but its all worth a listen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was just antagonizing, I know your not into punk. Don't waste your time brother.


----------



## ShaneA

Cassette tapes…damn. It really was a long time ago. That rap collection is kind of a who's who of the game. But I would say its a white guys collection…if I was to guess.


----------



## chrisstef

It was endorsed by MCA so worth a peek.

Lol Shane. Dead truth. Some big daddy kane might have changed thAt though.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Looks like it's missing Sir Mix a Lot.


----------



## bandit571

Rather watch Alice Cooper's cover of "Foxy Lady"....with Orianthi on lead….


----------



## chrisstef

12/4 (should clean up to 10/4) x 9" x 36".




























Pulled from a late 1800's freight station in hamden ct. A beer bar / brewer purchased the building and are doing a full gut, back to old brick, remodel.

We were contracted to rip everything out including the flooring and joists so they can put in new piers and framing to accomodate its new purpose. The guy were working for, his wifes cousin, is the building owner and runs the beer bar.

I probably cost myself an easy couple grand when i told the guy im workin for that there was some cool old timber joists and they should salvage them. If its all the same species, I gave up about 800-1000 bf of wormy chestnut. Good news that inwas told today is that they are going to build the new bar and all the tables from the material.

Hopefully the wood gods look kindly on me in the future.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I probably cost myself an easy couple grand when i told the guy im workin for that there was some cool old timber joists and they should salvage them. If its all the same species, I gave up about 800-1000 bf of wormy chestnut. Good news that inwas told today is that they are going to build the new bar and all the tables from the material.
> 
> Hopefully the wood gods look kindly on me in the future.
> 
> - chrisstef


No good deed goes unpunished Stef.

A little shop time this evening. It rained and cooled things off a bit. Figured out how to do the mortise for the switch on this kitchen light project. Got a template made for locating the side lights. Next session is to dry fit the main light and lay out locations for all of the wire.


----------



## TheFridge

No good deed goes unpunished. In the short term stefferoo. Long term karma comin back at you sooner or later.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Don't worry about the karma thing Stef, there is no such thing. If there were I would be living under a bridge someplace. But that is a throw the cork away story.


----------



## Tim457

Mmhm Thai food, it burns twice, but so good.

Stef, why'd you have to open your mouf, all that sweet chestnut could have been yours!


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. Sure could have been. But then it would have kicked around our warehouse until i finally got around to selling it, if ever. I def dont have room at the house for it all. In the end it'll get reused waaay before id use it and ill get some free food and beer out of it.

It easily could have ended up in a dumpster and im happy that didnt happen.


----------



## Mosquito

I can finally share this now that I delivered it this past weekend


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good stuff Demo. Well played.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You do such nice work Mos. It is beautiful.


----------



## Mosquito

I pretend well Tony lol


----------



## Hammerthumb

McCarren airport at 6:45am.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lies Mos.

Business or pleasure Paul? Safe travels.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Business in San Fran again.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, that is clean looking Mos. Really nice


----------



## terryR

Turned out fantastic, Mos!


----------



## Slyy

School makes me miss you boys! Summer class just finished so looks like I last post 58 days ago!

Checking in before we leave to go to Nashville tomorrow, going to get a good vacay and hopefully a great glimpse of the Upcoming Solar Eclipse on Monday!

Looks like a lot of good work was going on in here the last 2 months.

While I was gone from here, did get a chance to get some more "new" equipment into the shop though (and getting close to completing two more).


----------



## Tim457

It's good to keep the customer happy, when they figure out what they've managed to salvage rather than buy new materials, I think they will be. I was just bustin your balls, there's not a chance I could store that much.


----------



## summerfi

Hi all. I have a day off today after spending the past two weeks working forest fires here in Montana. The days have been long, but it's mostly an office job, so not bad. I work in Area Command, which is managing 5 Incident Management Teams working on 8 large fires in SW Montana. The smoke has been bad, but with a recent wind shift it has gotten much better. Our largest fire is over 30K acres, but there are bigger fires across the northwest that aren't under our management. MT, ID, WA, OR, CA, as well as western Canada all have lots of fires going. There are currently close to 20K people total working the firelines in those states, which is about maxing the system out. I'll be starting a new 14 day hitch tomorrow. Many of the fires are in rugged inaccessible terrain where they will continue burning until significant rainfall occurs. That could be sometime in September, or even October. This has been a record hot and dry summer, with no end in sight. No shop time for me until later this fall. Y'all carry on.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Stay safe Bob.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stay safe out there Bob.

I need to get a patch made up for all of my Brothers of the Big Red Truck, and the cops and medics as well that says;

cavendum sit custodibus

It translates to "they should be on watch"

And if there is anyone here who doesn't know, one square mile is 640 acres. A 30K acre fire is twice the size of Manhattan.


----------



## darinS

If 30k acre fire is twice the size of Manhattan, imagine if you will the 250k acre fire that had been burning in eastern Montana. Heard it was somewhere near 450 square miles.


----------



## summerfi

In the 1600's my dutch ancestors owned a 24 acre farm in what is now urban Manhattan. Boy do I wish they had passed that down to me.

I have been on a few fires in the past as large as 1/2 a million acres. That is a large fire.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for all your efforts, Bob. I sure hope they make it up to you guys for the impossible work.

So much rain here this year, it's just a swamp everywhere. 100+ year drought last year.

any votes on wood species for a handle?


----------



## woodcox

Hickory

Is that an ebony face? I like it, Terry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Balsa?


----------



## TheFridge

Boxwood?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Alder.


----------



## 489tad

Bubinga. I just like saying it.


----------



## theoldfart

Petrified would work, wouldn't it?


----------



## jmartel

How about some Koa? I might be cutting into mine soon and it terrifies me.


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Jake

Good save on the lumber Stef. Better to have it put back into use than thrown away.

30K acres is about 42 sq. miles, roughly. Glad you got a day off Bob. I spent 2 seasons on the line back in the 70's. Got sent to AZ twice and southern CA once for brush fires. Miserable conditions, but the food was great.

Beautiful Mos. Skillz there 

I agree with WC Terry, hickory. Haha Tony


----------



## duckmilk

Went to see my son and granddaughters last week.










Son was putting a new neck on a guitar.


----------



## terryR

Don't think I have any hickory. I have petrified wood, but not that large ol' fart.

And, it's a Delrin head opposite the brass. Attached with threaded rod.

JNoFear, cut the Koa, man.


----------



## Slyy

Bob, seems like they've been talking a lot about Missoula county, so I'd assume that's right in you backyard almost! Good luck on staying outa the heat, hope the office is most A/C too.

Terry haven't kept up with your work much here on LJ's but have been watching it all on the BookFace, your plane (hammer?) game is pretty damn strong.

Duck, The boy work on the rest of the guitar too? That neck looks like some pretty wood.


----------



## duckmilk

Jake, he will probably refinish the rest of the guitar because, he wouldn't be able to leave it alone. Yes, he has a large stash of beautiful wood in the 1/2 garage he works out of. If I remember, that was probably quilted maple.

You need to back up and see some of the planes Terry has been posting. Absolutely stunning stuff. Well worth the view.


----------



## TheFridge

> Alder.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'm so ashamed. That was the obvious.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry,  sure!


----------



## TheFridge

I have some spalted pecan terry.


----------



## Slyy

> You need to back up and see some of the planes Terry has been posting. Absolutely stunning stuff. Well worth the view.
> 
> - duckmilk


Oh, couldn't agree more Duck! I've been seeing the stuff Terry's been posting on his Facebook and some of the Facebook woodworking groups a few of us belong to. REALLY digging all the miter plane work.


----------



## summerfi

Here's one of the fires I can see from my front yard. What looks like a big fluffy cloud is not a cloud at all. It's an ice cap at the top of the smoke column that rises to probably 25,000 feet in the air. This is a 10K+ acre fire that is about 10 air miles from my house. I took this pic about an hour ago.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Bob, Put your hoses and sprinklers out around the house before you leave tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

Well I did it. No going back now. Hard to show the curl in these photos.










Wish the sapwood was a bit larger/more on both sides, but it should make for a cool effect.










Broke a bandsaw blade making test cuts, so I put a duller one on. Hence the small amount of burning.


----------



## terryR

Cool stuff, Duck!

Not so cool, Bob.

JGrainDirection, that's phenomenal.


----------



## terryR

for Fridge,

working on a bent-back All-steel miter plane.










this bhogger is one big spring! when you move one section a mm, it moves somewhere else you didn't plan. But, the T&G mouth is completed, and the pins fit tails for the rear of the plane. Always more…


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, how wide and long? Snecked iron too?


----------



## terryR

10" long, the iron is 1.5" wide. yes to a 'nib' on the iron. Recent studies indicate a nib faces forward, a sneck faces to the side of the iron. Or so says some British dude named Bill Carter.


----------



## theoldfart

I guess he does have experience in such things!


----------



## ToddJB

Sorry for your loss, Demo.

Jake shop is looking great! You've got a theme going - buy a Craftsman, restore it, quickly replace it with an Oliver!

Box is looking good, Mos

Stay safe, Bob, and thanks.

Spending the next 7 days on Lake Murray in S.C. yesterday was up for 26 hours with the flight - havnet done that in a decade.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, looking good. Fanfreakintastic.

JKoa, do it justice.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Todd. That looks like a nice place to be for 7 days


----------



## jmartel

Thanks Terry. Looking forward to seeing how this plane turns out. What's a guy gotta pay to get one of them miter planes from you? Handies?



> JKoa, do it justice.
> 
> - TheFridge


Will try. The plan is to work on it a little bit every day until it's done. Don't need to have it done by a certain time, but this will have photos taken of it to use for the sawmaking class I'm going to help put on at the local maker-space. So I want it to look good/have no major flaws, unlike my tenon saw.


----------



## Tim457

Looks like the trip will be worth it, Todd. Nice place to stay indeed.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's hard to get a good picture while driving on the Bay Bridge, but her is a look at the 2 tallest high rises in San Fran. The shorter one is the project I am on. 800ft tall. 181 Fremont St. project.


----------



## Mosquito

Paul, that's interesting, 181 Fremont St is right behind the tower that our company's San Francisco office is in (201 Mission St)


----------



## terryR

JSmallHands, ummm, I'm afraid one of my infill planes will cost you a small fortune. But, after my skills improve, the price will only increase! Have seriously considered offering kits with all the joinery cut.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'll go knock on the door and tell them Mos says hi.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not sure how many people in San Francisco would know me anymore, but go for it, suite 2020 lol


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I ll go knock on the door and tell them Mos says hi.
> 
> - Hammerthumb





> I m not sure how many people in San Francisco would know me anymore, but go for it, suite 2020 lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Like being at a hotel and there is a wedding reception going on…Walk in, sit down, pretend like you are distant relations and get a free dinner.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Paul.

Nice spot Todd! Do bankers fish? Would Jack be bored sitting still to catch some bluegill? Where's the pooch?

Stef likes to be manhandled during heavy petting.


----------



## CL810

Best push pads I've ever used. Marshalltown coarse rubber float. Read about it in some blog and for $7.50 I thought it was worth a try.


----------



## chrisstef

Makes me purr T. I want it meow.

Friday boys. Its friday. Lil buddys superhero bday party tomorrow. Get crunk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday Nathan.


----------



## johnstoneb

CL810
I bet those floats work great as push pads. I have a pair of push pads that came with my Delta jointer many years ago that used that same material. I need to replace them I'll be looking at floats now.


----------



## terryR

Superheros aren't just for kids anymore.

So. I built another nice "prototype" since that's what I call an ugly finished plane. I was so sure I had solved my peining problems, but gaps in this build tell otherwise. At least, I'm getting better at lever caps and bevels on brass.










This one is 5" long, 1 7/8" wide and has the iron bedded at 20 degrees. No idea what the infill is.

The plane is awesome in the hands with an excellent weight. Hopefully a few years of patina will make it look better?










I've already started another base for a plane exactly like this one.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Time to leave San Fran. Here is a shot looking up from Howard St. just off of Fremont.










I'm flying home just in time for a job walk at the Bellagio. My wife will be gone by the time I get home as she is taking a mini vacation without me. Got the weekend to myself. I need a rest anyway.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - any time those prototypes need a home, i know a guy whos just as ugly. Jus sayin.

Doin the tour huh Paul. Tile work at the Bellagio has got to be unreal. We're trying to finish up a mall job. Mall jobs suck. I couldnt imagine an occupied casino in a city that doesnt sleep.

Is that a tower crane or the elevator on the side of the building. Thats a hairy ride to work in either fashion.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy hell our office is like a fuggin rock concert tailgate at a daycare today. Currently 3 kids running around screaming like banshees, pink floyd blaring from the office 2 doors a down and the wafting of charcoal and jerk chicken from the neighboring business.

Dont they know that i come to work to relax? I woulda took the day off if i wanted all this ruckus.


----------



## TheFridge

Watch out on the golden gate hammer. They have apes hiding up there. Damn dirty apes.


----------



## KelvinGrove

TGIF

Six years, four months, thirteen days left.

I can do this…

I THINK I can, I THINK I can, I THINK I can, I THINK I can, I THINK I can, I THINK I can, I THINK I can, >>>>


----------



## jmartel

Another day, another boat.










This one is being lowered into the water in the next couple hours.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I think I would rather have Jnauticals job.^

Grand tour is right Stef. I'm a little tired after the past few days. That is a manlift. Crane came down a month ago.

Don't worry Fridge. I stay in Emeryville at the Hyatt. Bay Bridge is the way to work, not Golden Gate. Damn monkeys!

I have about twice that Tim. I know you can..

I think what I'd rather be doing is serving as Terry's apprentice. Another nice plane Terry! Are you just teasing us until you have enough inventory so everyone on this thread can buy one?

Edit


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, speaking of working in an operating casino. We are 800 rooms into a 2626 room remodel at the Monte Carlo. Turning over 102 rooms a week. We also have contracts for a bunch of work in the casino portion. That place is getting a complete makeover. Even a new pool.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow. 102 rooms a week is friggin nuts. You pull labor from the hall?. Your PM must not sleep.


----------



## chrisstef

Edited for terrible math ^


----------



## jmartel

Here you go, Paul. Just floated off.


----------



## chrisstef

Off the cuff here, what do you guys think about a small wall monuted dust collector at multiple locations? Say one at the jointer, one at the band saw, one at the miter? Then use a HF 2hp shared between the table saw and planer?

Ive got plenty of wall space but dragging the dc around is annoying and forever in my way.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Diggin that boat Jfloat.

I am the PM Stef. All labor comes from the hall. And you are right, I am going nuts. But the Monte Carlo work was only difficult the first 3 weeks. Nine months of planning was well spent. It's on auto-pilot now. On schedule, and on budget. The SF project is difficult due to location and some management issues on their end.

I'll quit complaining now. It's Friday and I'm home ;-)


----------



## Hammerthumb

Almost forgot. If I had room, I would do my D.C. Like that Stef. I have a friend that had about 4 or 5 units in his shop until he got large enough to warrant purchasing an industrial unit.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh. Thought you just estimated for some reason. But yea, get some sleep buddy lol. And congrats on hitting auto pilot. (Knock on wood).


----------



## KelvinGrove

Jmart, that is pretty cool. I wonder why other people's jobs always fascinate me more than my own?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dang Paul! An amazing feat to plot a course that well.

Thanks JTug.

Fuggin Terry…


----------



## TheFridge

Hall=union?

The family rented a beach house on the gulf.










I wonder if we like tea?


----------



## Rarebreed68

Started putting backs and face frames on cabinet boxes this evening for delivery to the job at the bank tomorrow. About half way through cutting backs, I punched the start button on the table saw and let the smoke out of the motor. Had to pull my dado setup off the Ridgid and finish with it. All the boxes are ready to go for the morning and I'm finally enjoying my first cold one for the evening.


----------



## chrisstef

Who snuck the high class pure leaf in there? Now tell me the truth fridge, theres someone there that puts more sugar in the tea because it aint sweet enough.


----------



## TheFridge

Pure leaf is good stuff. Never tried it in a container that big. The red diamond gallon is the second fiddle. It's not bad considering it's from Alabama.

Nah. Don't add sugar or it'll be like drinking sand. I'd rather no tea than add sugar to unsweet.


----------



## theoldfart

Well day 2 of the not quite cross country oddesy, great sunset yesterday on Cayuga Lake









We found a beautiful waterfall at Taughannock 









Headed to Illinois to see the eclipse and a few friends.


----------



## DanKrager

Yah, I'd leave too, when the water starts running sideways like that….

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Funny, it seemed ok to me ;-)

Did I say friends? I meant fiends!


----------



## bandit571

Starting to take shape..









Might be another week before any finish goes on…


----------



## Rarebreed68

Great looking piece bandit. Safe travels oldfart.


----------



## terryR

A dozen dovetails/pins, 2 T&G's, 4 M/T's, and it all fits in a square package.

For the record, I really dislike puzzles. cross-word puzzles, logic puzzles, yuck! Still amazed this is working as nicely as it is.



















Still some decorative file work needed, then peining. then more filing. then wood. then…......


----------



## AnthonyReed

Safe travels Kevin.

Do you ever make sun tea Fridge?


----------



## Rarebreed68

Terry, it's amazing it's amazing watching your planes come together. I'm installing cabinets at the bank today. First time to use the Bessey face frame clamps. Wish I would have bought them years ago, they work great.


----------



## DLK

Finally getting a chance to move few tools to the new shop. Squeezing them in between between my wife's abundance of fiber craft. Even though it was only a few. It sure is a pain packing up hand tools. I only managed to pack up the rarely used framing chisels, the yet to be restored chisels, a dozen or so saws that need to be restored,
a half dozen Sargent dado and fillister planes, a box of hinges and odd auger bits (counter sinks, twist, screwdriver, etc.). Plus a box of power hand tools and other odd things. But alas I haven't even made a dent. Meanwhile this third trip the trailer will be build with wife's craft tables, looms, and so on. Maybe I get to move more tools next time.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, the problem I had when I moved last was that I could pack things really well, but then couldn't lift anything once packed lol


----------



## Slyy

Tall work there Paul!

Maybe Todd in the Craftsman out - Oliver in.
Your stop spot looks like a lot of fun. 
Looks like you'll be in the path of totality come Tomorrow morning too if I'm looking at the map right! Please do everything you can to check that out! Holler if you need any tips for viewing.

Nashville is expecting 1.5 million extra people it seems, roadsigns around the place









Some cool buildings down here too








Getting up by 3 and heading out by 4 tomorrow to stake out a viewing spot.


----------



## DLK

> Don, the problem I had when I moved last was that I could pack things really well, but then couldn t lift anything once packed lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I can pack really well, just not fast enough. I mean you got pack tools up faster than acquiring them. LOL. Really I just got to get my boxes in befor my wife gets hers in.

Today I packed into a folding book shelf that my grandfather used for transporting bibles, hymnals etc. I filed it while on the truck tailgate, with smaller boxes of tools that I could carry. Closed it up and then slid it into place. I think they will be protected. Maybe I'll take some photos. I hope electrical will be done and that I can get the floor in on this trip. Important to have the floor in befor the heavy tools and workbenches arrive.


----------



## bandit571

On another site, someone complained about "exposed" dovetails in the drawer fronts I was making…









Have a solution. 
Hmmm, Noodles, anyone?









Maple flavoured….might be a tad crunchy, though…


----------



## DLK

I think the exposed dovetails look fine. Its up to you the artist to decide.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Safe travels, Kevin!

Went to Omaha and back this weekend, those "Solar Eclipse, Expect Delays" signs were all along I29 and I70. Amazing. We'll drive south a bit to catch the eclipse as well, 'totality,' but on a route that (hopefully) has no traffic. We'll see, as they say!


----------



## Rarebreed68

Safe travels to all who are out roaming around.

I lol the exposed dovetails. I'd tell the detractors you will gladly make one without as soon as their deposit clears.

I managed to get all the cabinets set that won't interfere with the electrians doing their thing tomorrow.









Due to the customer wanting the Formica as the back splash I'm having to hang the wall cabinets last.


----------



## Slyy

A little too dark at 4am for pictures but setting up now just after 6









The boys in the background came from New York / Buffalo area, drove here this morning from their original planned viewing site because clouds were gonna obscure their view. Tags from about 20 different states I've seen so far in the parking lot. You boys be safe checking out the Sun today, eye damage ain't no joke.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That has nice lines Jake, thanks. Hope you enjoy the eclipse, we have cloud cover so I doubt I'll see much.


----------



## smitdog

Hey Jake, I have heard the dumbest stuff over this eclipse! I swear that our entire world has gone mental… Every news station tries to scare the crap out of people to get ratings or people online are just trying to get the most reaction on social media or something, I don't know. I actually saw a post from someone that worked at a pet store that actually made a sign that said to keep your animals inside during the eclipse because if they looked up into the sky they would go blind, haha!! Are people really that stupid?? My own Grandmother thought all the schools should keep the kids inside during the eclipse because it's so dangerous for them to be outside like they are going to burst into flame or something! When did we stop educating in order to get reaction??

Rant over….. we may now commence with the retinal incinerations…


----------



## Mosquito

> Every news station tries to scare the crap out of people to get ratings or people online are just trying to get the most reaction on social media or something, I don t know.
> 
> - smitdog


That's because they're trying to stay relevant in a generation that doesn't really watch television or read newspapers anymore. They found that yellow journalism works with these knee-jerk mentalities that don't care about facts and truths as much as they care about clicks, reactions, and opinion reinforcement.

And I was born in the late 80s, so technically I'm often considered part of that generation, at least by age… Eff that crap.

Damn it Monday, you're making me grump


----------



## bandit571

Don't even know when it will arrive here in Ohio, don't really care..

Wasn't there a line in a song about "To see the Total Eclipse of the sun.."

Something called "You're so vain"?

Long time ago….we would cut a hole in the side of a cardboard box. Let the sunshine come through that hole and shine on the other side. Then we could watch the eclipse going on as it was "projected" in the box. Didn't even have to watch the sun by looking up, just looked into that box.


----------



## jmartel

Total eclipse of the heart?

Jake, you should set up a stereo to start blasting out REM's "End of the World" once totality happens.


----------



## chrisstef

Tough day in demo land today fellas. Over the weekend we lost a 25 year old kid that had worked here for 5 years. Went to bed Friday night and never woke up. Lets try and love one another a little more. Reach out to someone youve been meaning to but havent found the time. Call your mother. Hug your kids a little tighter and tell them how much you love them. Its a crazy world we're living in.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, that hurts man. My condolences.

Sitting in southern IL waiting for the sun to blink!

Visited DanK and his lovely wife. I was like a kid in a candy store in his shop, it is well equipped.


----------



## Slyy

Word Stef.

JLeonardBernstein already been people blasting some Bonnie Tyler Total Eclipse of the Heart!

Some Japanese Eclipse chasers








A few of those telescope would buy you a nice new car, even a fully loaded truck for some of them.


----------



## chrisstef

Oof, this is a tough one Kevin. Aside from sheetrock and metal studs flying on site this morning you could hear a pin drop. The whole crew is pretty shook up. Both his older and younger brother have worked here too. Big, tough, strong kids. Im just stunned, shocked and very saddened.

Thanks for being my sounding board fellas. This old boy's hurtin today.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, go home and hug Nate. Then lift one in honor of your friend.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, sorry to hear news like that, so sad… We do need just a bit more kindness these days vs. derision. My 84 year old father was buying a TV in Walmart over the weekend; looking at a set, a 13 year old kid ran past, yelled something Dad didn't understand, and whopped Dad on the top of his head then ran away. WTF?? Who does that??


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, that stinks. I cant imagine the ass kicking I would put on the Wal Mart boy if he was mine. It would be the last time he even considers that stunt. And I am not even into corporal punishment.


----------



## ToddJB

Man Stef, sorry brother.

Sun is suppose to start getting obstructed any moment now.


----------



## jmartel

Just watched the eclipse here. Pretty neat. Would have been nice to be down in Oregon for it, but no way am I going in that mess of traffic.

Stef, Sorry to hear that. Always sucks when something like that happens.


----------



## theoldfart

About a third coverage right now, this is cool!


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, that is an "end of chain" jerk when a healthy young man doesn't wake up. Learn from it.

It was a fun visit with TOF and wife. Been wiping drool and putting away… LAWL! A little good trading, too.

Sun is noticeably darker up here…
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry for your loss and that you're feeling heart-sick Stef.

WTF Smitty??!!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Cmone Dan, it was hot and I was sweating


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the condolences fellas. Ya speak the truth DanK.

Seriously Smitty, wtf.

We're passing the glasses around the office. A very cool sight to see even at around 65% here in the Northeast.


----------



## jmartel

Got the first round of plans in from the contractor for the shop. Starting to get real now.


----------



## Slyy

Lots of private jets were flying in to the airport here.










It was indescribably breathtaking. I think I've got myself a new Avatar too.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice shot Jake!!


----------



## DLK

Here how the eclipse looked in Houghton, Michigan:










Just another overcast grey day. LOL


----------



## JayT

Looked about the same here, Don, lots of cloud cover. So I skipped the whole thing and worked through it.


----------



## woodcox

Sorry to hear that, stef. After a spell, maybe get the crew together away from work for a few cold ones.

Amazing pic, Jake. Thank you!

We were about 90% here in salt lake. I noticed the heat dissipation during it. Pretty cool. I heard from a friend in Idaho, the crickets started up for a while.


----------



## ToddJB

Lake Murray was in the heart off it. Got totally dark where we were but you couls see light in the distance. Here's a time lapse I took that shows what time talking about.


----------



## jmartel

The lights that have light sensors all turned on during the eclipse here. Reminded me of dusk during the winter time.


----------



## ShaneA

The locusts, and crickets definitely we going here. We were about 99% and the temps did drop. It was really cloudy this AM, and even now. But we had a nice window a partially cloudy to observe it thru. Apparently the difference between 99% and 100% was quite substantial. There was no viewing of the corona, like what Jake had. Awesome pic, BTW.


----------



## Rarebreed68

Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Stef.

Not sure what the eclipse looked like around here, the 16 and 18 hour days over the weekend caught up with me when I left the unit at 12:30 and i took a 4 hour nap once I got home.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah, it was interesting to see the way the light quality changed subtlety over time. Then, just before totality you could actually see the Moon's Shadow rushing through the sky at us! The corona was, honestly, indescribable. Best I could come up with was that it was like some living, moving, ethereal set of all encompassing angel wings around the Moon.

New avatar now too. Not that dissimilar from the one I've always had, just a picture of the Moon!

Here was the best crescent I got before totality


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear the news Stef. It's hard to lose a friend that young and full of vitality.

Great pictures Jake! What kind of filter did you use? I saw one taken buy a guy that used a welding helmet for the filter.


----------



## 489tad

Stef, sorry you and your coworkers have to deal with the loss.

Eclipse was a bust here. Cloudy


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sat in the front yard with a bloody Mary and a cigar. The wife has decided we are going to St. Albans, VT for 8 April 2024.


----------



## duckmilk

I thought it was the 20th of April 2024 Tim. But maybe the weatherman is wrong again. Instead of VT, come to north TX. We will get the full 100% eclipse here. Heck, everyone come and bring your campers. We have 13 acres for ya'll  (Bring a generator, we don't have that many plug-ins.)

Jake, It's really close for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Can Tony sleep in his Prius?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I drove down to Seneca, SC to see family and get in the middle of the path, headed through Columbia tomorrow on the way to the beach. Hope the eclipse traffic has dispersed by then. Kids thought the pictures were cool but too young to really get what was going on until it got dark.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I drove down to Seneca, SC to see family and get in the middle of the path, headed through Columbia tomorrow on the way to the beach. Hope the eclipse traffic has dispersed by then. Kids thought the pictures were cool but too young to really get what was going on until it got dark.


----------



## johnstoneb

The light change when it went into totality was like some one turned off the light switch. The corona was indescribable. Boise was at 99.5% I drove up to my fishing river glad I did. The difference between totality and That last little sliver was very dramatic.


----------



## duckmilk

I didn't get to see it, but went outside when it was peaking and it was like I had minimally tinted sunglasses on. Cool.

A Prius might scare the horses.


----------



## DLK

Bruce, how was the fishing?


----------



## Slyy

Duck just used a white light filter, it's essentially (is actually) a piece of Mylar film put into a circular frame.
Not too bad a drive to you from Norman for that one, heckuva lot closer than Tennessee 

Bruce glad you did yourself the favor too. I sorta remember the '94 eclipse, was 95/96% from Oklahoma. The total version was orders of magnitude a better experience. 
Pretty cool that so many got to experience together, and as someone who has now seen one, a mega bummer for those who the weather dumped on.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, we saw it in Southern Illinois. The corona was something approaching unreal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Unreal is a good word for it. The surroundings reminded me of a 9 pm sunset during full moon: dark, but tenuous. Streetlights came on, temp dropped. Sky color pinkish/red all around, creamy green/blue straight up. Stars were visible, corona amazing.


----------



## summerfi

This is Higgins Ave. in Missoula. What you see in the background is Lolo Peak Fire. This was a couple days ago. Cool shot of a very spectacular fire. Photographer unknown. My brother, who lives in Florence, is now evacuated.


----------



## summerfi

A couple more.


----------



## jmartel

That last shot is nuts, Bob. looks almost like lava.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Can Tony sleep in his Prius?- chrisstef" - I'd wager I could find somewhere to sleep other than my car.

Thank you for the pictures Jake.

Crazy Bob.


----------



## chrisstef

My back seat only fits one. Stop trying to angle your way into my pants. ^


----------



## johnstoneb

Don K
The fishing was good. Didn't notice any difference before during or after the eclipse.

Summerfi
those pictures are spectacular. That first looks like it could be used in a sci fi movie. What direction is that looking?


----------



## terryR

Some scary ish in those photos, Bob. Amazing amount of energy.

Eclipse was mostly cloudy at the peak for us. The wife and I sat by the chicken coop and watched all the birds slowly walk towards the coop as teh light levels dropped. We missed the peak, but could tell when it passed because all the foul started walking away from their coop. bhogging birds.

So. turns out a horse can loose just one nail from a horseshoe and can emergently need the other removed. Who knew?Looks like it's time to watch youTube and learn the correct manor and buy some proper tools, although a short prybar does seem to work in a pinch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

...like I'd have to "angle".


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Bob, those pictures are amazing. The last one looks nuts.

Angle…lol


----------



## Mosquito

Progress! Finished up the second wall until I make the above/below the panel sections. I'll likely wait until I figure out trim before I do that. Wanted to make them removable with out having to take any trim off to do it, but we'll see. May just make 'em stand permanent panels and just deal with it when/if I have to. First wall was the front wall, which was 50% garage door lol)


----------



## bandit571

I think you need more outlets…..


----------



## Mosquito

There are more outlets on the other walls 

This one just has a lot because it's the only one with the 220v circuits. Didn't see a need to run those all around the shop (that and I ran 10-3 so I didn't want to have to pull that any further than needed). 2 circuits, 4 boxes each for those. Likely only the first 2 boxes will be hooked up, the rest will probably remain empty until a specific need arises. From here on out, there will only be 1 outlet box every 4 feet, or one per sheet instead of 3. Install should go quicker that way too lol


----------



## duckmilk

Wow on the pictures Bob! I've fought fires, but never was far enough away to see the whole scope of things.

Mos, I think the 6th outlet from the left is 1/4" low.


----------



## chrisstef

Procuitto and goat cheese stuffed flank steak.


----------



## duckmilk

Save some for me. That looks delicious


----------



## Tim457

I had heard Carbondale had clouded over during totality. Glad you got to see it, Kevin. Everyone else too. I agree the difference between almost and total eclipse was awesome. I took the two kids by myself and it was worth it but hard. They kind of underestood and thought it was really cool. Sorry I missed you guys in southern Illinois, I already had my room booked in St. Louis.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, we got lucky and the clouds just melted away. On the other hand, the drive back to Smiity's was a night mare, took about an hour and somethin' longer than we projected. Good thing there were cold suds in the shop!


----------



## Tim457

Sorry to hear about your coworker stef. Young people going before their time is always hardest for me.

Edit: Awesome Kevin. Yeah my drive back was nightmarish too. What was supposed to be two hours took six.


----------



## Mosquito

Had a coworker go down to Kansas City for the Eclipse, and said it took him 9 hours to get home, when it should have been about 6


----------



## DLK

> Don K
> The fishing was good. Didn t notice any difference before during or after the eclipse.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Fishing is all that is important.



> Didn t see a need to run those all around the shop
> 
> - Mosquito


Head slap! I don't need to put 220 outlets near the hand tool workbench.



> Had a coworker go down to Kansas City for the Eclipse, and said it took him 9 hours to get home, when it should have been about 6
> 
> - Mosquito


Sounds like a typical drive around the bottom of Lake Michigan from Milwaukee to Holland.


----------



## Mosquito

> Didn t see a need to run those all around the shop
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> 
> 
> Head slap! I don t need to put 220 outlets near the hand tool workbench.
> 
> - Combo Prof
Click to expand...

Yeah, but you could have one hell of a fan if you did lol

I'm not sure how I'll use the space yet, but I figured I'd adjust as needed to use the 220v outlets where they are.


----------



## Slyy

Bob!! Whoa on those pics! Like others, my first thought was a volcano!

Mos a buddy was in Kansas for the Eclipse, they got rained out. Super bummer.
Shop is looking great!!

Sipping on some whiskey








And I think they got some of their tool names wrong


----------



## CL810

82nd Airborne at Ft. Bragg


----------



## theoldfart

Now that's incredible!


----------



## DLK

> Didn t see a need to run those all around the shop
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> Head slap! I don t need to put 220 outlets near the hand tool workbench.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Yeah, but you could have one hell of a fan if you did lol
> 
> I m not sure how I ll use the space yet, but I figured I d adjust as needed to use the 220v outlets where they are.
> 
> - Mosquito


Been thinking about putting some sort of wire race or removable strip/panel about 4 feet from the floor..


----------



## AnthonyReed

What the hell Jake, double handled file, hand axe? Who the fu(k slapped that ish up there?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Been thinking about putting some sort of wire race or removable strip/panel about 4 feet from the floor..
> 
> - Combo Prof


I really like the way that Frank Howarth implemented his version of this.


----------



## chrisstef

A hand axe? And not calling it a bunghole reamer when youve been aging whiskey for over 100 years is shame. Dromel … wtf is a dromel? It doesnt even show up in a google search. Someone needs a good slap. Where's fridge? He's going on a mission.


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like whoever set that up just started making it up and hoped they didn't get caught.

Got my wide angle setup ready for my trip next month. Of course that means that visibility here has been consistently under 5ft. Tons of crap in the water, lots of backscatter.


----------



## Mosquito

> Been thinking about putting some sort of wire race or removable strip/panel about 4 feet from the floor..
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way that Frank Howarth implemented his version of this.
> 
> - Kent
Click to expand...

That's more or less what I planned on too, except that my access strip is at the top. That's where I ran all my wires, and why the top is where the 12" strip is rather than the bottom. I'm hoping to not have to add anything major, but it's there if I need to


----------



## bandit571

Lunch…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I had heard Carbondale had clouded over during totality. Glad you got to see it, Kevin. Everyone else too. I agree the difference between almost and total eclipse was awesome. I took the two kids by myself and it was worth it but hard. They kind of underestood and thought it was really cool. Sorry I missed you guys in southern Illinois, I already had my room booked in St. Louis.
> 
> - Tim


Tell ya what. I wish everyone a clear, cloudless sky for the next one. But, if it isn't clear enough to see I don't want some BS unbroken cover at 8,000 feet. I want an honest to goodness, window rattling, tree exploding thunderstorm going on.

Wouldn't that be memorable?


----------



## bandit571

Had one of them Thunderstorms go through….right after the eclipse….


----------



## woodcox

Backscatter? I had to look that one up. 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=backscatter
Guadeloupe trip, I'm assuming? With the abundance of giant white sharks down there, I'm thinking the "backscatter" will still be an issue.

Did you plan this trip for a migration window or are their numbers good there all of the time?


----------



## jmartel

Guadalupe trip, yes. Urbandictionary definition isn't all that far off. Lots of sh!t in the water last night.

The season is August-November. August-September is when the smaller males are there, Late september-October-November is when the pregnant females are there. One of the girls that usually shows up is around 20ft long. That'll cause some backscatter in the water.

I didn't plan on when to take the trip, just saw a 50% off deal and grabbed it. Worried about vacation time and other things going on after booking.


----------



## bandit571

Getting close to the "Finish Line"....









Last drawer was completed, today…..


----------



## bikram540

yah


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nice drawers there Bandit.

One guy can say that to another now…. it is the new millennium after all.


----------



## ToddJB

Free sweet lathe in eastern CT

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=185459


----------



## chrisstef

Hmmm. I happen to have 2 jobs going on in southeastern ct. Good looks Todd. I may inquire tonight.

Whats somethin like that weigh? Can it come apart easily enough?


----------



## ToddJB

Probably 300lbs. Super easy to come apart. Head stock, bed, legs, tails stock all just unbolt.


----------



## chrisstef

Word. Pm'd the poster. We'll see!


----------



## duckmilk

That looks cool Stef. Hope you get it


----------



## TheFridge

Stef, who need a violent bung tickle? Point me in the right direction. I am ready.


----------



## chrisstef

Some dude jack up in tennessee, fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

I like me a hillbilly evry now and again. I prefer to listen hickhop when it goes down.

Or Keith urban. It gets them sensitive.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... or. Keith. Urban.

I fuggin' heart you.


----------



## jmartel

Brought home 2 trailer loads full of crap from big orange last night. Gonna be getting busy this weekend since the wife is out of town. Goal is to have the new joists in, subfloor in, and maybe drywall in the bedroom done.


----------



## JayT

jambitious, git-r-done.


----------



## Cricket

chrisstef, this thread is getting too long which is making it more and more difficult for me to remove spam from it when it happens. Can you please start a new thread (State of The Shop Address - Part2) and then link to it in here?

Once that is done, I will close this thread.


----------



## chrisstef

How dare you speak of Fridge like that Cricket. I know he might look and smell funny but he is not spam.

Ill get to splitting it this afternoon.


----------



## ShaneA

Weren't you going to do that a few months ago? You may be one of the few people who moves near my pace of completion on things. That is a slow speed, like Tony…in his Prius, loaded up with his "friends"


----------



## Cricket

> How dare you speak of Fridge like that Cricket. I know he might look and smell funny but he is not spam.
> 
> Ill get to splitting it this afternoon.
> 
> - chrisstef


Thank you so much. Can you send me a message when it has been completed?


----------



## chrisstef

> Weren t you going to do that a few months ago? You may be one of the few people who moves near my pace of completion on things. That is a slow speed, like Tony…in his Prius, loaded up with his "friends"
> 
> - ShaneA


Yup. I sure did threaten it. The only place i move fast is where they sign my paycheck. And in the bedroom. 30 second stef.

Headin to the office to make the move. Ill pm you cricket.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dearest Shane, I'm built for speed and only in rare situations do I move slowly in a car. Many settings are ripe for the slow burn, but in a car is not one of them.


----------



## chrisstef

Wrappin it up like prom night boys ….. new thread here


----------



## Cricket

> CONTINUATION OF THIS THREAD CAN BE FOUND HERE!
> 
> - chrisstef


Thank you. I will close this thread now.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/235649


----------

